# Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe



## mistikat

Welcome to the second Cafe Bon Temps thread! As you know, this is an additional Chat thread format in Hermes to provide a place for pure fun and frivolity without taking away or in any way limiting the camaraderie and friendships that have formed in Hermes Chat as people help one another through life's challenges and even its crises. 

The intent of this thread is that it stay a light, fun escape from some of the trials of life. 

It is continued from here.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Nico, I am so ready for S/S 15! This F/W 14 scarf season is really a dry one for me ~ I know that everyone is crazy for the Zebra, Patchwork and re-issued Marwari but nothing has taken my breath away so far. I have been hearing that S/S 15 scarves should hit the stores in December and that would make me very happy. Any news on this, ladies?



I am with you *Vigee*, I adore the "Super H" 70 but apart from that, I am only interested in seeing one CW of PdV. I liked a few CWs of the patchwork horse but not love them enough to buy. 

My store would not sell S/S 2015 scarves until Jan 2015 though. Not sure how your store operates.


----------



## Nico_79

I think the zebra pegasus is the only one left really calling my name. Patchwork can verge on looking too much like a quilt imo. I'm not sure about PdV either. The cws are not speaking to me.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nico_79 said:


> I think the zebra pegasus is the only one left really calling my name. Patchwork can verge on looking *too much like a quilt imo*. I'm not sure about PdV either. The cws are not speaking to me.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am with you *Vigee*, I adore the "Super H" 70 but apart from that, I am only interested in seeing one CW of PdV. I liked a few CWs of the patchwork horse but not love them enough to buy.
> 
> *My store would not sell S/S 2015 scarves until Jan 2015 though. Not sure how your store operates*.



*xiangxiang*, you are probably right about H selling S/S 15 in January. They might receive them in December and hold them until after the holiday season ends.


----------



## Fabfashion

My store has barely got the F/W ones in so I don't know when S/S will show up. I was admiring PdV in indien rose but the one on the Canadian site is gone and I'd really like to see it in person. I like the zebra but worry if the big stripes will overwhelm my short frame.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> *I think the zebra pegasus is the only one left really calling my name*. Patchwork can verge on looking too much like a quilt imo. I'm not sure about PdV either. The cws are not speaking to me.





Fabfashion said:


> *My store has barely got the F/W ones in *so I don't know when S/S will show up. I was admiring PdV in indien rose but the one on the Canadian site is gone and I'd really like to see it in person. I like the zebra but worry if the big stripes will overwhelm my short frame.




*Nico*, which CW of Zebra is calling your name? I am sure that it will look great on you and can't wait to see modeling pics. 

*Fabfashion*, my local H has almost all of F/W in already, except Cheval Fusion and Minuit/Super H. I put my name down for the Minuit and might be interested in  Cheval Fusion CW 11 but that would be it for me. Might be scarf-less this season, lol.


----------



## Nico_79

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, which CW of Zebra is calling your name? I am sure that it will look great on you and can't wait to see modeling pics.
> 
> *Fabfashion*, my local H has almost all of F/W in already, except Cheval Fusion and Minuit/Super H. I put my name down for the Minuit and might be interested in  Cheval Fusion CW 11 but that would be it for me. Might be scarf-less this season, lol.


 
*Vigee*, I can't remember the #, but the pink/blue accent or the green/blue version. I wanted to see them in person before I decide. Sadly my store doesn't have either of these so what I will pick up on Monday is a special surprise!


----------



## Nico_79

xiangxiang0731 said:


>


 
My DH already calls me an old lady for wearing silks, so you can imagine what he would say if I came home with that one!  Not saying it doesn't have the potential to look beautiful on others, but it's a fine balance.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Hi All

Vigee have you seen the Brides de Gris Gris in FW CSGM's?
They are super nice and hard to choose a favourite from?

Looking forward to what you bring home on Monday Nico, is it a small or large box?

xiangxiang, i like the look of the Massai.  It is sad it is discontinued as I am not fond of the pre-loved option, especially since most preloved are abroad and the import duties are horrendous.

I have just packed ready for my trip to London tomorrow.
I have a course to attend on Saturday and since no trains arrive early enough Saturday morning I have to go down tomorrow.
DH is working so I am also travelling solo.
I am trying to decide whether I should visit the Moynat boutique or not.
Have a good evening all.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Fabfashion, I didn't like the So Kelly on me, it looked too long for my body.
I would love to see a Lindy in the flesh.
That was the one I originally went into H to look at, they didn't have it, and I ended up with a Jypsiere.
Patience has never been my strong suit.

Love to hear what you think about the Halzan when you get to see it.
I think the only negative for me is that someone said that if you were using the strap short then it bunched up inside the bag taking valuable inside room.


----------



## Nico_79

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi All
> 
> Vigee have you seen the Brides de Gris Gris in FW CSGM's?
> They are super nice and hard to choose a favourite from?
> 
> Looking forward to what you bring home on Monday Nico, is it a small or large box?
> 
> xiangxiang, i like the look of the Massai.  It is sad it is discontinued as I am not fond of the pre-loved option, especially since most preloved are abroad and the import duties are horrendous.
> 
> I have just packed ready for my trip to London tomorrow.
> I have a course to attend on Saturday and since no trains arrive early enough Saturday morning I have to go down tomorrow.
> DH is working so I am also travelling solo.
> I am trying to decide whether I should visit the Moynat boutique or not.
> Have a good evening all.



Have a good trip *Capri* and a good evening too.

Let's say medium sized box?  Wish I could go tomorrow, but I have a wedding to attend to and we turned it into a weekend trip. Go figure! I think the H gods must laugh at me sometimes! I swear nothing teaches patience like H! 

Totally agree with you about the Massai. I took the chance with a reseller and luckily it was in good condition without any smell. No duties from what I recall as the price was a low amount that didn't catch the attention of customs I guess. Normally it's 10% so I rarely buy things from international sellers.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, which CW of Zebra is calling your name? I am sure that it will look great on you and can't wait to see modeling pics.
> 
> *Fabfashion*, my local H has almost all of F/W in already, except Cheval Fusion and Minuit/Super H. I put my name down for the Minuit and might be interested in  Cheval Fusion CW 11 but that would be it for me. Might be scarf-less this season, lol.



Vigee, I called my Hawaii SA last week and she said she has most of the F/W in so I'm hopeful that I may get to try them in person next month. Hopefully I don't like too many things.


----------



## Fabfashion

CapriTrotteur said:


> Fabfashion, I didn't like the So Kelly on me, it looked too long for my body.
> I would love to see a Lindy in the flesh.
> That was the one I originally went into H to look at, they didn't have it, and I ended up with a Jypsiere.
> Patience has never been my strong suit.
> 
> Love to hear what you think about the Halzan when you get to see it.
> I think the only negative for me is that someone said that if you were using the strap short then it bunched up inside the bag taking valuable inside room.


Capri, you may want to swing by the boutique and see if they have a lindy and halzan for you to try.  

I didn't know about the strap taking up real estate on the halzan. If I'm lucky enough to find one next month I'll definitely watch out for that. 

Have a good and safe trip!


----------



## katekluet

Nico_79 said:


> I think the zebra pegasus is the only one left really calling my name. Patchwork can verge on looking too much like a quilt imo. I'm not sure about PdV either. The cws are not speaking to me.





Nico_79 said:


> *Vigee*, I can't remember the #, but the pink/blue accent or the green/blue version. I wanted to see them in person before I decide. Sadly my store doesn't have either of these so what I will pick up on Monday is a special surprise!



Nico, i ended up with the green/blue ZebraPegasus....colors are lively and interesting and the jewel dark green is beautiful ...I also got the rosy pink Patchwork Horse, some of the CWs did seem quilt like but not this one....I am originally from the Midwest so maybe I never fully lost that Ohio part of me. It is so interesting when tied and has so many pretty colors in it.


----------



## Nico_79

katekluet said:


> Nico, i ended up with the green/blue ZebraPegasus....colors are lively and interesting and the jewel dark green is beautiful ...I also got the rosy pink Patchwork Horse, some of the CWs did seem quilt like but not this one....I am originally from the Midwest so maybe I never fully lost that Ohio part of me. It is so interesting when tied and has so many pretty colors in it.



Do you have any mod pics? I'd love to see them! I put myself down for the grey/orange cw of the Patchwork. Not sure if it will work.


----------



## Jadeite

TGIF ladies!! I'm probably the first to say it as usual .   the table tennis table arrives at the office today so I'm crossing all fingers and toes, including yours that the event succeeds next week. Sign ups have been verrrrry slow. Typical of corporate types who prefer to sit their a.s.s on a chair than to get out there and do some activity.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi All
> 
> *Vigee have you seen the Brides de Gris Gris in FW CSGM's?*
> They are super nice and hard to choose a favourite from?
> 
> Looking forward to what you bring home on Monday Nico, is it a small or large box?
> 
> xiangxiang, i like the look of the Massai.  It is sad it is discontinued as I am not fond of the pre-loved option, especially since most preloved are abroad and the import duties are horrendous.
> 
> I have just packed ready for my trip to London tomorrow.
> I have a course to attend on Saturday and since no trains arrive early enough Saturday morning I have to go down tomorrow.
> DH is working so I am also travelling solo.
> *I am trying to decide whether I should visit the Moynat boutique or not.*
> Have a good evening all.





Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, I called my Hawaii SA last week and she said she has most of the F/W in so I'm hopeful that I may get to try them in person next month.* Hopefully I don't like too many things.*





katekluet said:


> Nico, i ended up with the green/blue ZebraPegasus....colors are lively and interesting and the jewel dark green is beautiful ...*I also got the rosy pink Patchwork Horse*, some of the CWs did seem quilt like but not this one....I am originally from the Midwest so maybe I never fully lost that Ohio part of me. It is so interesting when tied and has so many pretty colors in it.



*Capri*, going to look at the Brides de Gris Gris now, I trust your judgement and definitely stop at Moynat. Have a great trip to London, even if it is solo. 

*Nico*, enjoy your wedding this weekend and I'm holding my breath until Monday to look at your new H loot 

*Fabfahion*, I love Hawaii and am sure the H gods will be smiling at you when you arrive at the store. Always have heard that they have GREAT inventory there. Let us know what you bring home. 

*kate*, actually I like this pink patchwork but already have a pink GM that is barely worn, can't even remember the name of it, lol. Congrats! 

Have a good evening, ladies!


----------



## Jadeite

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> I have just packed ready for my trip to London tomorrow.
> 
> I have a course to attend on Saturday and since no trains arrive early enough Saturday morning I have to go down tomorrow.
> 
> DH is working so I am also travelling solo.
> 
> I am trying to decide whether I should visit the Moynat boutique or not.
> 
> Have a good evening all.





Have a good trip! Is there something at the Moynat that can destress you? Then why not give it a peek?


----------



## Jadeite

My SA starts her maternity leave today. Does it mean I can put my credit card in the freezer now?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> TGIF ladies!! I'm probably the first to say it as usual .   the table tennis table arrives at the office today so I'm crossing all fingers and toes, including yours that the event succeeds next week. Sign ups have been verrrrry slow. Typical of corporate types who prefer to sit their a.s.s on a chair than to get out there and do some activity.



*Jadeite*, TGIF is right! This week has FLOWN by for me  Hoping that all goes well with your table tennis event, it sounds like fun. Yes, my fingers and toes are crossed for you, girlfriend!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> My SA starts her maternity leave today.* Does it mean I can put my credit card in the freezer now? *



It means that your money tree has a chance to grow and you will spend DOUBLE when she returns!


----------



## katekluet

Nico_79 said:


> Do you have any mod pics? I'd love to see them! I put myself down for the grey/orange cw of the Patchwork. Not sure if it will work.



Nico, I will take some mod shots tomorrow when it is light....it is one of those designs that look so different depending on how you fold it. The light green and bit of turquoise really pop the design.


----------



## katekluet

Viigee,  have you read any of the  mysteries by diane Mott Davidson, the heroine is Goldie, a caterer and food figures prominently...they are fun, all the titles are  food names,


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Viigee,  have you read any of the  mysteries by diane Mott Davidson, the heroine is Goldie, a caterer and food figures prominently...they are fun, all the titles are  food names,



Happy Friday!

*kate*, I have read a few books in the Diane Mott Davidson series and recently forgot how much I enjoyed her books. Must pick-up a few of them and continue where I left off. Thanks for the reminder! Perfect light Fall/Winter mysteries


----------



## katekluet

nico_79 said:


> do you have any mod pics? I'd love to see them! I put myself down for the grey/orange cw of the patchwork. Not sure if it will work.


Here it is, varies greatly depending on how it is folded and tied...can show more blue and zebra or more greens


----------



## katekluet

More blues showing this way....


----------



## katekluet

I love all the graphics in this and the border really defines things,,,,,


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> View attachment 2762409
> 
> Here it is, varies greatly depending on how it is folded and tied...can show more blue and zebra or more greens


 
This looks great, Kate!

BTW, I went to high school in Ohio. No plaid shirts for me though.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> TGIF ladies!! I'm probably the first to say it as usual .  the table tennis table arrives at the office today so I'm crossing all fingers and toes, including yours that the event succeeds next week. Sign ups have been verrrrry slow. Typical of corporate types who prefer to sit their a.s.s on a chair than to get out there and do some activity.


 
Sounds like fun, Jadeite! Any goodies, prizes and food to entice folks to come out and play. I always find my guys would show up if I have food. Figures!


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> View attachment 2762411
> 
> I love all the graphics in this and the border really defines things,,,,,


 
Kate, which one is this one? Patchwork? Looks so different tied. Will take a peek at the store next month.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> My SA starts her maternity leave today. Does it mean I can put my credit card in the freezer now?


 
If we buy from another SA when our regular SA is away on leave, is that cheating? 

If you go to the store and your SA is not there but you see something you love, do you wait another day to get it from your SA or buy it then? I know the commission is team based but just curious. It's like the trying out a new hair stylist dilemma.


----------



## Suncatcher

^ I always wait. I'm loyal to my SA (at H and elsewhere).


----------



## katekluet

Fabfashion said:


> Kate, which one is this one? Patchwork? Looks so different tied. Will take a peek at the store next month.





Fabfashion said:


> This looks great, Kate!
> 
> BTW, I went to high school in Ohio. No plaid shirts for me though.



Yes, it is Patchwork...so many fun patterns and colors, and a good border......, try it and let us know if it works for you. My high school involved four years of navy blue jumpers and white shirts....took me a while to break out into colors


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> If we buy from another SA when our regular SA is away on leave, is that cheating?
> 
> If you go to the store and your SA is not there but you see something you love, do you wait another day to get it from your SA or buy it then? I know the commission is team based but just curious. It's like the trying out a new hair stylist dilemma.



*Fabfashion*, I ask for the SM, whom I know too, if she will put the item on hold for me under my SA's name. I am extremely loyal to my SA as she watches out for me and finds all my H treasures as well as doing other little things like sending me spreadsheets of scarf designs and their CWs, etc. because I dislike shopping in the store. I would never buy from another SA, ever.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Yes, it is Patchwork...so many fun patterns and colors, and a good border......, try it and let us know if it works for you. My high school involved four years of navy blue jumpers and white shirts....took me a while to break out into colors



*kate*, this pink patchwork is really quite beautiful on you! Congrats, it's a great choice.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> ^ I always wait. I'm loyal to my SA (at H and elsewhere).


 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, I ask for the SM, whom I know too, if she will put the item on hold for me under my SA's name. I am extremely loyal to my SA as she watches out for me and finds all my H treasures as well as doing other little things like sending me spreadsheets of scarf designs and their CWs, etc. because I dislike shopping in the store. I would never buy from another SA, ever.


 
That's great advice, MrsJDS and Vigee!  I've only been working with my Toronto SA this year. Our Toronto store never seem to have a lot of inventory so I usually wait until I go to Hawaii where I consider it my local store/SA. I'd like to develop a better relationship locally but have been having better luck getting things from H.com.


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> Yes, it is Patchwork...so many fun patterns and colors, and a good border......, try it and let us know if it works for you. My high school involved four years of navy blue jumpers and white shirts....took me a while to break out into colors


 
It looks really pretty on you, Kate.  I'll definitely try it and see how it looks on me. I too wore navy jumpers and white shirts through primary and middle schools. I think I still have a bit of uniform mentality when cloth shopping.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> That's great advice, MrsJDS and Vigee!  I've only been working with my Toronto SA this year. Our Toronto store never seem to have a lot of inventory so I usually wait until I go to Hawaii where I consider it my local store/SA. I'd like to develop a better relationship locally but have been having better luck getting things from H.com.



*Fabfashion*, my SA hunts items down and transfers them or ships them to me from other H stores. Does your SA not do this for you?


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> View attachment 2762411
> 
> I love all the graphics in this and the border really defines things,,,,,



kate, this one looks great on you! I am very tempted! When I saw the photo of this CW online, it looked having a lot of green. Could you please tell me is there much green in the pattern? Is it quite bright green?


----------



## katekluet

xiangxiang0731 said:


> kate, this one looks great on you! I am very tempted! When I saw the photo of this CW online, it looked having a lot of green. Could you please tell me is there much green in the pattern? Is it quite bright green?


XiangXiang, the green is a light green, not bright, more of a medium celadon green. Bits of the green are scattered throughout the scarf. I just tried  indoors, outdoors, various light and this is the closest I could come to the real green. However, the other colors are way off...the pink  is a rosy pink and the yellow is mellow....I will also post a picture of the whole scarf so you can see how many greet patches there are. The colors are lively but not bright. The scarf is not yellow like this photos looks.


----------



## katekluet

XiangXiang, the whole scarf...colors except green are way off reality.
And thanks FabF and Vigee for the nice words...


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, the whole scarf...colors except green are way off reality.
> And thanks FabF and Vigee for the nice words...



Thank you kate! It looks like a completely different CW from your other photo!  will need to see it in person.


----------



## Nico_79

katekluet said:


> More blues showing this way....







katekluet said:


> View attachment 2762411
> 
> I love all the graphics in this and the border really defines things,,,,,



Thank you Kate for taking these photos. Both shawls look beautiful on you! It's definitely going to be a hard choice once they arrive at my store. The pink Patchwork is stunning! Not quilt looking at all!


----------



## Nico_79

On a side note. Ladies save me from this wedding! Haaalp! 

*Looks for more wine*


----------



## Maedi

Nico_79 said:


> On a side note. Ladies save me from this wedding! Haaalp!
> 
> *Looks for more wine*



You crack me up


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> On a side note. Ladies save me from this wedding! Haaalp!
> 
> **Looks for more wine*[*/QUOTE]
> 
> *Nico*, that's a given at weddings!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, I ask for the SM, whom I know too, if she will put the item on hold for me under my SA's name. I am extremely loyal to my SA as she watches out for me and finds all my H treasures as well as doing other little things like sending me spreadsheets of scarf designs and their CWs, etc. because I dislike shopping in the store. I would never buy from another SA, ever.


Hi Vigee, unfortunately there are only 4 stores in Canada and inventory is slim picking. Don't think my SA can transfer items from US stores to here so I have to rely on H.com. 

Too bad stores can't ship leather goods anymore as I also have an address in Niagara Falls, NY and would love for my Hawaii SA to find me treasures and ship to me there. I wanted a BE K wallet so badly this year but my Toronto SA was only able to find me an orange one. Luckily I got one from H.com US through the finds thread here on tPF and got it shipped to NY. You're so lucky to have a wonder SA. I'm so envious!


----------



## Fabfashion

Nico_79 said:


> On a side note. Ladies save me from this wedding! Haaalp!
> 
> *Looks for more wine*


Oh Nico, you're too funny! Hope the wine is plentiful and the food is tasty at least. Just keep thinking about the medium box (wonder what it could be?? ) on Monday and this will all be over soon.


----------



## katekluet

Nico_79 said:


> On a side note. Ladies save me from this wedding! Haaalp!
> 
> *Looks for more wine*


Nico, I think you deserve a little H reward for the experience...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Saturday, ladies 

*Fabfashion*, my SA is an H angel, as well as her SM. They bend the rules for me and are the best. Also, they know how I loyal I am to them when I could easily and more quickly order via the H website, instead I wait and work with them. It's so worth it. 

*Nico*, enjoy your wedding! Looking forward to Monday and your H surprise. 

We have a simple weekend planned, probably a movie and then dinner with friends tonight. Perfect.


----------



## Millicat

Morning everyone 

I hope everyone's week hasn't been too silly.

I've been having a little spend ...... on some more jade 
A few items will be arriving but here are pics of the ones that have decent images. 
A lavender jade bangle, aswell as a multi coloured jade hinged bangle, and, a little phone charm, which could also be attached to a bag, _1st picture courtesy of Ultimate Jadeite _see here


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Millicat said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> I hope everyone's week hasn't been too silly.
> 
> I've been having a little spend ...... on some more jade
> A few items will be arriving but here are pics of the ones that have decent images.
> A lavender jade bangle, aswell as a multi coloured jade hinged bangle, and, a little phone charm, which could also be attached to a bag, _1st picture courtesy of Ultimate Jadeite _see here



*Milli*, your PC is fixed, yay! Glad to have you back and love your new jade purchases.


----------



## Millicat

It's not fixed Vigee, not how I want it to be, it still won't 'search' properly, it's very hit and miss, and it's come v v v v v v close to being thrown through the glass on numerous occasions.
It's been hit and thumped so hard, in temper, that I doubt its ability to last the year out, my being very hormonal hasn't helped it one little bit either :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Millicat said:


> It's not fixed Vigee, not how I want it to be, it still won't 'search' properly, it's very hit and miss, and it's come v v v v v v close to being thrown through the glass on numerous occasions.
> It's been hit and thumped so hard, in temper, that I doubt its ability to last the year out, my being very hormonal hasn't helped it one little bit either :devil::devil::devil:



*Milli*, can you get an Apple MacBook Pro laptop? I have two laptops and a desktop and they are AMAZING. Life changing! Will never go back to Windows and a PC again. They made my life miserable!


----------



## Millicat

Blimey Vigee, you may aswell have been talking in alien language, i'm no techno-whizz you know 
I'll take the first sentence one word at a time and investigate, anything's better than this major irritation whenever I fiddle about with things.

The jade things _do_ look nice, don't they ....... at least I can still buy


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Millicat said:


> Blimey Vigee, you may aswell have been talking in alien language, i'm no techno-whizz you know
> I'll take the first sentence one word at a time and investigate, anything's better than this major irritation whenever I fiddle about with things.
> 
> *The jade things do look nice, don't they ....... at least I can still buy *



*Millicat*, love jade! Just don't own one item in my closet that is green, so I am going to leave that obsession to you, lol.


----------



## Millicat

Really, I would have thought it would look lovely with your colouring - me ? Yes ! I love greens and have quite a lot, it's the lavender jades that i'm smitten with though, absolutely LOVE IT


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Millicat said:


> Really, I would have thought it would look lovely with your colouring - me ? Yes ! I love greens and have quite a lot, it's the *lavender jades* that i'm smitten with though, absolutely LOVE IT



*Milli*, lavender jade? Now you are talking my language! Must investigate right now.


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> If we buy from another SA when our regular SA is away on leave, is that cheating?
> 
> If you go to the store and your SA is not there but you see something you love, do you wait another day to get it from your SA or buy it then? I know the commission is team based but just curious. It's like the trying out a new hair stylist dilemma.




Err....I will not go to the store while she's away. My wallet does need a rest so I'm actually RELIEVED that she's away. 
I'm not stepping in there.


----------



## Jadeite

Millicat said:


> Really, I would have thought it would look lovely with your colouring - me ? Yes ! I love greens and have quite a lot, it's the lavender jades that i'm smitten with though, absolutely LOVE IT




Ahhh so you've jumped on the wagon with ultimate jade have you? I'm picky about my jade and have not found *the* one yet.

The bangle you're showing...it has various hues... A little green and that smidge of lavender.


----------



## Jadeite

Saturday night here and 10pm, while some thinks too early for bed but I do have a 10km race (manual mode - using LEGS) which flags off before dawn so goodnight! Zzzzzzz


----------



## Hed Kandi

Millicat said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> I hope everyone's week hasn't been too silly.
> 
> I've been having a little spend ...... on some more jade
> A few items will be arriving but here are pics of the ones that have decent images.
> A lavender jade bangle, aswell as a multi coloured jade hinged bangle, and, a little phone charm, which could also be attached to a bag, _1st picture courtesy of Ultimate Jadeite _see here



They are lovely pieces.  Jade is one of my many weaknesses&#9786;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Saturday night here and 10pm, while some thinks too early for bed but I do have a 10km race (manual mode - using LEGS) which flags off before dawn so goodnight! Zzzzzzz



Goodnight, *Jadeite* and sleep well. I'm impressed with your 10km race! Have a great time and enjoy the run.


----------



## Millicat

Jadeite said:


> Ahhh so you've jumped on the wagon with ultimate jade have you? I'm picky about my jade and have not found *the* one yet.
> 
> The bangle you're showing...it has various hues... A little green and that smidge of lavender.



:shame:


----------



## Fabfashion

Millicat said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> I hope everyone's week hasn't been too silly.
> 
> I've been having a little spend ...... on some more jade
> A few items will be arriving but here are pics of the ones that have decent images.
> A lavender jade bangle, aswell as a multi coloured jade hinged bangle, and, a little phone charm, which could also be attached to a bag, _1st picture courtesy of Ultimate Jadeite _see here



Wow these jade are gorgeous, Millicat! My mom loves jade. I broke quite a few little bangles when I was little (note my mom shouldn't have given bangles to a girl under 10 so not my fault ). Wear them in good health. The colors are beautiful.


----------



## katekluet

More book ideas.....Vigee, have you read the Maisie Dobbs series? My friends and I have really enjoyed them....not quite as lighthearted but not gory....author is Jacqueline Winspear, start with the first, just titled Maisie Dobbs....psychologist and investigator in post WW1 London.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Poetry in motion at Dressage at Devon:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Chow time!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

"You're disrupting our repast."


----------



## Madam Bijoux

"Some of us like the way the skunky handbags smell."


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> More book ideas.....Vigee, have you read the Maisie Dobbs series? My friends and I have really enjoyed them....not quite as lighthearted but not gory....author is Jacqueline Winspear, start with the first, just titled Maisie Dobbs....psychologist and investigator in post WW1 London.





Madam Bijoux said:


> Poetry in motion at Dressage at Devon:



*kate*, many thanks, I have not read the Maisie Dobbs series at all and they will be next up on my reading playlist. They sound great and perfect bedtime or relaxing reading material for me. 

*Madam Bijoux*, dressage is poetry in motion, indeed! Thanks for sharing the lovely pics and what a beautiful day for this event. Hope that you had a wonderful time. 

BTW, *xiangxiang*, how is your decorating coming along?  

*Milli*, weren't you working on a home improvement project, too?

Still haven't gone to see any recent movies, out to dinner with friends tonight and I am planning on a great meal, probably filet mignon if it is on on the menu. I'm in the mood for a good steak and glass of red wine.


----------



## TenaciousB

Jadeite said:


> Saturday night here and 10pm, while some thinks too early for bed but I do have a 10km race (manual mode - using LEGS) which flags off before dawn so goodnight! Zzzzzzz




Jadeite, pls do tell how your race went. So excited to find fellow runners on Tpf .


----------



## katekluet

Madame B, really enjoyed the beautiful horse photos, and the dog gave me a chuckle....


----------



## Madam Bijoux

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *kate*, many thanks, I have not read the Maisie Dobbs series at all and they will be next up on my reading playlist. They sound great and perfect bedtime or relaxing reading material for me.
> 
> *Madam Bijoux*, dressage is poetry in motion, indeed! Thanks for sharing the lovely pics and what a beautiful day for this event. Hope that you had a wonderful time.
> 
> BTW, *xiangxiang*, how is your decorating coming along?
> 
> *Milli*, weren't you working on a home improvement project, too?
> 
> Still haven't gone to see any recent movies, out to dinner with friends tonight and I am planning on a great meal, probably filet mignon if it is on on the menu. I'm in the mood for a good steak and glass of red wine.





katekluet said:


> Madame B, really enjoyed the beautiful horse photos, and the dog gave me a chuckle....



Thanks, Vigee and Katekluet. It was a perfect day.


----------



## Fabfashion

Taking a mental break after my little DDs birthday dinner. Tonight with family...uncles, aunts and 4 first cousins who are at least 16 years older. Ours are the youngest and only girls celebrating their 4th birthday. Next up dim sum with grandparents tomorrow at lunch. Then I need to wrap my brain around entertaining 16 kids at the kiddies party at an indoor playground next Saturday. 16 loot bags to make--I'm exhausted just thinking about it. At least only have to do it once a year.  Good night, all.


----------



## Fabfashion

Wow, they're gorgeous. I wish my hair is this shiny.  Thanks for sharing, Madam.


----------



## Millicat

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *kate*, many thanks, I have not read the Maisie Dobbs series at all and they will be next up on my reading playlist. They sound great and perfect bedtime or relaxing reading material for me.
> 
> *Madam Bijoux*, dressage is poetry in motion, indeed! Thanks for sharing the lovely pics and what a beautiful day for this event. Hope that you had a wonderful time.
> 
> BTW, *xiangxiang*, how is your decorating coming along?
> 
> *Milli*, weren't you working on a home improvement project, too?
> 
> Still haven't gone to see any recent movies, out to dinner with friends tonight and I am planning on a great meal, probably filet mignon if it is on on the menu. I'm in the mood for a good steak and glass of red wine.



Yes I was, that's all finished now, thank god, I *hate* disruption and mess with a passion :devil:


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> "Some of us like the way the skunky handbags smell."



 The pup is too cute!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> "You're disrupting our repast."



Amazing horse photos! They are so beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> BTW, *xiangxiang*, how is your decorating coming along?
> 
> Still haven't gone to see any recent movies, out to dinner with friends tonight and I am planning on a great meal, probably filet mignon if it is on on the menu. I'm in the mood for a good steak and glass of red wine.



Dear *Vigee*, thank you for asking! We just had a major setback here. The bath we finally liked and wanted to order, turns out that particular variation doesn't come in the size we want!!! I was so upset to find out this on Friday! Was almost in tears! That's two months of our time wasted and now we feel we are back in square one again! Don't know what to do yet! However, I met with a friend yesterday and she apparently searched for a suitable bath for a year! So I feel a bit better now. Will have to start searching again.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Dear *Vigee*, thank you for asking! We just had a major setback here. The bath we finally liked and wanted to order, turns out that particular variation doesn't come in the size we want!!! I was so upset to find out this on Friday! Was almost in tears! That's two months of our time wasted and now we feel we are back in square one again! Don't know what to do yet! However, I met with a friend yesterday and she apparently searched for a suitable bath for a year! So I feel a bit better now. Will have to start searching again.



*xiangxiang*, so sorry to hear about your bath, that's so disappointing and I would have been in tears, really 

There's nothing left do except find a new one when you are up for the challenge and have the renewed spirit to do so. I know once my heart is set on something, everything pales in comparison but your dream bath is out there waiting for you to find it. It will probably be even better!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, so sorry to hear about your bath, that's so disappointing and I would have been in tears, really
> 
> There's nothing left do except find a new one when you are up for the challenge and have the renewed spirit to do so. I know once my heart is set on something, everything pales in comparison but your dream bath is out there waiting for you to find it. It will probably be even better!



 Thank you *Vigee*! Sorry for my "first world" drama! We have people lined up to do the work but now I can't start this work at all. We will discuss this again today and see what to do next.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you *Vigee*! Sorry for my "first world" drama! We have people lined up to do the work but now I can't start this work at all. We will discuss this again today and see what to do next.



*xiangxiang*, first world drama? This is a crisis! I have worked on these projects and it throws the whole schedule off track when a fixture cannot be located or is the wrong size. I sympathize, I really do.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, first world drama? This is a crisis! I have worked on these projects and it throws the whole schedule off track when a fixture cannot be located or is the wrong size. I sympathize, I really do.



 Thank you for listening to and sympathise with me! I will let you know what we decide to do.


----------



## Jadeite

Madam Bijoux said:


> "Some of us like the way the skunky handbags smell."




Hilarious. You have a way of putting things in perspective.


----------



## Jadeite

TenaciousB said:


> Jadeite, pls do tell how your race went. So excited to find fellow runners on Tpf .




Well I've been quite slack in keeping up with training and started to get winded around the 6k mark. I think I stuffed my face with more calories than I burnt afterwards.   I ate like I ran a full marathon. LOL


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you for listening to and sympathise with me! I will let you know what we decide to do.




Argh that is terribly annoying the manufacturers deserved to get a bagslap. Would they customize? I hope you find a suitable or even better option soon afterwards.


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Taking a mental break after my little DDs birthday dinner. Tonight with family...uncles, aunts and 4 first cousins who are at least 16 years older. Ours are the youngest and only girls celebrating their 4th birthday. Next up dim sum with grandparents tomorrow at lunch. Then I need to wrap my brain around entertaining 16 kids at the kiddies party at an indoor playground next Saturday. 16 loot bags to make--I'm exhausted just thinking about it. At least only have to do it once a year.  Good night, all.




Err.. That's too many family members to count. Good luck with the loot bags!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Millicat said:


> Yes I was, that's all finished now, thank god, I *hate* disruption and mess with a passion :devil:



*Milli*, glad that project is successfully finished now, I, too hate any type of mess!

*Fabfashion*, OMG, you have your work cut out for you. I remember those days all too well, 16 loot bags and not a clue about what to put in them that would thrill everyone.

*Jadeite*, congrats on finishing your run ~ you deserve those calories!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Argh that is terribly annoying the manufacturers deserved to get a bagslap. Would they customize? I hope you find a suitable or even better option soon afterwards.



no customisation I am afraid my dear!


----------



## katekluet

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Dear *Vigee*, thank you for asking! We just had a major setback here. The bath we finally liked and wanted to order, turns out that particular variation doesn't come in the size we want!!! I was so upset to find out this on Friday! Was almost in tears! That's two months of our time wasted and now we feel we are back in square one again! Don't know what to do yet! However, I met with a friend yesterday and she apparently searched for a suitable bath for a year! So I feel a bit better now. Will have to start searching again.





Jadeite said:


> Well I've been quite slack in keeping up with training and started to get winded around the 6k mark. I think I stuffed my face with more calories than I burnt afterwards.   I ate like I ran a full marathon. LOL



XiangXiang, how frustrating after all your time and energy! I can understand your being upset especially when it has caused a delay. Are your frogmen finished?
Jadeite, you always make me smile


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> no customisation I am afraid my dear!


xiangxiang, that's so frustrating! All the time and energy. I had that happened to me when I was shopping for a sofa years back. Must have visited all the furniture shops in town (made poor DH drove me everywhere, bless his heart). After months of searching I finally found "the one" and was so excited. But it was only when I double checked the measurements at the last minute that I realized it wouldn't fit through the door (although the SA swore up and down that it'd fit--yeah right). I was so disappointed and exhausted at that point. Took me a couple more months to find a suitable sofa but it turned out to be a better choice. Your next perfect bath is just waiting to be discovered.


----------



## katekluet

Fabfashion said:


> Taking a mental break after my little DDs birthday dinner. Tonight with family...uncles, aunts and 4 first cousins who are at least 16 years older. Ours are the youngest and only girls celebrating their 4th birthday. Next up dim sum with grandparents tomorrow at lunch. Then I need to wrap my brain around entertaining 16 kids at the kiddies party at an indoor playground next Saturday. 16 loot bags to make--I'm exhausted just thinking about it. At least only have to do it once a year.  Good night, all.



FabF, that sounds exhausting but so fun to see the birthday girls delight! The most fun party I ever did was when we had the little girls come in "dress up" clothes....don't know if they still do that, womens hats, lipstick, etc...and I got expresso cups with gold rims at World Market that they had tea in and got to take home...had petit fours, very fun


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite, congrats on your run! What an accomplishment! I'm so out of shape that if someone's chasing me I'll probably give up and lie down.  Does running around after 2 4-year olds count? 

Vigee, I think I did too good of a job with loot bags on the girls' first bday and now there's this expectation from my friends of what's in store each year. I'm doing princess theme for girls and spiderman for boys and needing to customize 2 bags for infants and 2 for older kids. 

Milli, congrats on your project.  We were hoping to convert our unfinished basement into a playroom for the past 2 years but each time we walked down there, we stared at the space then walked back up and closed the door.  Must really do it this winter.


----------



## Fabfashion

kate, that sounds like a fabulous party! What a great idea! Will try that when the girls are a bit older. Funny mine are twins but they're so different in personality. One is girlie and the other is tomboy making it harder to decide on a party theme but at least this year everyone love the movie Frozen.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Jadeite, congrats on your run! What an accomplishment! I'm so out of shape that if someone's chasing me I'll probably give up and lie down.  *Does running around after 2 4-year olds count? *
> 
> Vigee, I think *I did too good of a job with loot bags on the girls' first bday and now there's this expectation from my friends of what's in store each year.* I'm doing princess theme for girls and spiderman for boys and needing to customize 2 bags for infants and 2 for older kids.
> 
> Milli, congrats on your project.  We were hoping to convert our unfinished basement into a playroom for the past 2 years but each time we walked down there, we stared at the space then walked back up and closed the door.  Must really do it this winter.


*
Fabfashion*, you are too funny! Running after a pair of 4-year olds counts a lot 
Plus, isn't it the worst thing to try to exceed everyone's expectations? Don't worry, the loot bags will be great


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *
> Fabfashion*, you are too funny! Running after a pair of 4-year olds counts a lot
> Plus, isn't it the worst thing to try to exceed everyone's expectations? Don't worry, the loot bags will be great


Thanks, Vigee! You're so sweet! After what my DDs got in the loot bags from their cousin's bday party (a kiddie recipe book--yep no kidding, they can't even read!), I think anything kid-specific will do the trick. I love it when all the kids have fun and enjoy themselves. Party!


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, Vigee! You're so sweet! After what my DDs got in the loot bags from their cousin's bday party (a kiddie recipe book--yep no kidding, they can't even read!), I think anything kid-specific will do the trick. I love it when all the kids have fun and enjoy themselves. Party!




Chasing after kids take more energy than running 10km I am sure. I will flop down in defeat in under 5mins. In fact I may just RUN away from the kids and hide in a corner where I can sip some iced tea.  so I have the most admiration for anyone who can keep their eye on a brood ... Especially at a kids' party!


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Chasing after kids take more energy than running 10km I am sure. I will flop down in defeat in under 5mins. In fact I may just RUN away from the kids and hide in a corner where I can sip some iced tea.  so I have the most admiration for anyone who can keep their eye on a brood ... Especially at a kids' party!


Jadeite, you're going to need something a lot stronger than iced tea I'm afraid.  Still I wish I have the willpower to exercise. I'll probably be in a lot better shape to chase after these little monkeys.  For now, online shopping usually at night is my only form of exercise which is not helping my money tree at all. Good night.


----------



## Millicat

Fabfashion said:


> Jadeite, congrats on your run! What an accomplishment! I'm so out of shape that if someone's chasing me I'll probably give up and lie down.  Does running around after 2 4-year olds count?
> 
> Vigee, I think I did too good of a job with loot bags on the girls' first bday and now there's this expectation from my friends of what's in store each year. I'm doing princess theme for girls and spiderman for boys and needing to customize 2 bags for infants and 2 for older kids.
> 
> Milli, congrats on your project.  We were hoping to convert our unfinished basement into a playroom for the past 2 years but each time we walked down there, we stared at the space then walked back up and closed the door.  Must really do it this winter.



Thanks Fabfashion - I identify with your situation there because that's what i'd been doing for a year aswell 
I get these bright ideas and sometimes I have the 'ooomph' to get up and do it, others I don't - and with that one I didn't 
Sitting and admiring it now though makes it all worthwhile !
So, until the next 'idea' .......


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, how frustrating after all your time and energy! I can understand your being upset especially when it has caused a delay. Are your frogmen finished?
> Jadeite, you always make me smile



Thank you for your kind words dear *kate*! The problem is this blocks the frogmen job. The builder of the house failed to think of putting an external tap for the house, which is essential for the frogmen because they need to use their jet-wash. The plan is the plumber who will fix our bath etc will also fix an external tap. But now we need to delay the plumbing work hence external tab will be delayed hence then the frogmen's job will be delayed too. Now you see my frustration. 



Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, that's so frustrating! All the time and energy. I had that happened to me when I was shopping for a sofa years back. Must have visited all the furniture shops in town (made poor DH drove me everywhere, bless his heart). After months of searching I finally found "the one" and was so excited. But it was only when I double checked the measurements at the last minute that I realized it wouldn't fit through the door (although the SA swore up and down that it'd fit--yeah right). I was so disappointed and exhausted at that point. Took me a couple more months to find a suitable sofa but it turned out to be a better choice. Your next perfect bath is just waiting to be discovered.



Thank you dear *Fabfashion* for sharing your story. Poor you and poor your DH! I am glad it turned out better in the end. I hope mine will be too!


----------



## Jadeite

Err... What is a frogmen?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Err... What is a frogmen?



Who work with ponds, lakes etc like water works.


----------



## Nico_79

*Xiangxiang*, so sorry to hear about the bathtub! I hope you will be able to find something to replace it sooner rather than later. Can totally understand your frustration and disappointment when you're renovating one set back just creates a domino effect. 

*Fabfashion*, definitely counts as a workout chasing kids! When I play with my friends toddlers I come home exhausted.  I can't imagine throwing a birthday party for so many! Sounds like a lot of fun, but also a lot of work. I guess it's all worth it to see the happy faces. 


Happy Monday everyone! 

I survived the wedding and weekend with in-laws!  Visiting wineries every day certainly helped! Managed to pick up a yummy Riesling and a Chardonnay Musque which only came in "purse size".  Was tempted to bring it to the wedding not going to lie. 

Now I'm back home working on a few things before heading off to H! Hopefully it will be a successful mission!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> *Xiangxiang*, so sorry to hear about the bathtub! I hope you will be able to find something to replace it sooner rather than later. Can totally understand your frustration and disappointment when you're renovating one set back just creates a domino effect.
> 
> *Fabfashion*, definitely counts as a workout chasing kids! When I play with my friends toddlers I come home exhausted.  I can't imagine throwing a birthday party for so many! Sounds like a lot of fun, but also a lot of work. I guess it's all worth it to see the happy faces.
> 
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> I survived the wedding and weekend with in-laws!  Visiting wineries every day certainly helped! Managed to pick up a yummy Riesling and a Chardonnay Musque which only came in "purse size".  Was tempted to bring it to the wedding not going to lie.
> 
> Now I'm back home working on a few things before heading off to H! Hopefully it will be a successful mission!



*Nico*, Glad that your wedding weekend turned out okay! I am holding my breath in anticipation regarding your visit to H. Good luck 

Yes, Happy Monday to all!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nico_79 said:


> *Xiangxiang*, so sorry to hear about the bathtub! I hope you will be able to find something to replace it sooner rather than later. Can totally understand your frustration and disappointment when you're renovating one set back just creates a domino effect.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> I survived the wedding and weekend with in-laws!  Visiting wineries every day certainly helped! Managed to pick up a yummy Riesling and a Chardonnay Musque which only came in "purse size".  Was tempted to bring it to the wedding not going to lie.
> 
> Now I'm back home working on a few things before heading off to H! Hopefully it will be a successful mission!



*Nico*! Glad you survived the wedding and weekend with in-laws! Your purse sized wine sound so cute! Please do show us what you pick up from H!


----------



## katekluet

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you for your kind words dear *kate*! The problem is this blocks the frogmen job. The builder of the house failed to think of putting an external tap for the house, which is essential for the frogmen because they need to use their jet-wash. The plan is the plumber who will fix our bath etc will also fix an external tap. But now we need to delay the plumbing work hence external tab will be delayed hence then the frogmen's job will be delayed too. Now you see my frustration.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear *Fabfashion* for sharing your story. Poor you and poor your DH! I am glad it turned out better in the end. I hope mine will be too!





Nico_79 said:


> *Xiangxiang*, so sorry to hear about the bathtub! I hope you will be able to find something to replace it sooner rather than later. Can totally understand your frustration and disappointment when you're renovating one set back just creates a domino effect.
> 
> *Fabfashion*, definitely counts as a workout chasing kids! When I play with my friends toddlers I come home exhausted.  I can't imagine throwing a birthday party for so many! Sounds like a lot of fun, but also a lot of work. I guess it's all worth it to see the happy faces.
> 
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> I survived the wedding and weekend with in-laws!  Visiting wineries every day certainly helped! Managed to pick up a yummy Riesling and a Chardonnay Musque which only came in "purse size".  Was tempted to bring it to the wedding not going to lie.
> 
> Now I'm back home working on a few things before heading off to H! Hopefully it will be a successful mission!



Oh dear XiangXiang, much more involved than just the tub. What a shame. You are the only person I have ever known who has hired frogmen! 
Nico, glad you survived the wedding and looking forward to hearing about your H trip today!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> Oh dear XiangXiang, much more involved than just the tub. What a shame. You are the only person I have ever known who has hired frogmen!



You and me both, my dear *kate*! I was very hesitate about buying this house but since we did, we will need to make it a feature. Good thing is the pond is filled by a stream so it should be sort of self-cleaning after this initial clean up job. It was originally done in the 70s' I believe. Our frogmen company promised it will look beautiful once it's done. We shall see.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You and me both, my dear *kate*! I was very hesitate about buying this house but since we did, we will need to make it a feature. Good thing is the pond is filled by a stream so it should be sort of self-cleaning after this initial clean up job. It was originally done in the 70s' I believe. *Our frogmen company promised it will look beautiful once it's done.* We shall see.



*xiangxiang*, I am sure the pond will look beautiful when it is finished, pics please after it is done!


----------



## Fabfashion

Nico_79 said:


> *Xiangxiang*, so sorry to hear about the bathtub! I hope you will be able to find something to replace it sooner rather than later. Can totally understand your frustration and disappointment when you're renovating one set back just creates a domino effect.
> 
> *Fabfashion*, definitely counts as a workout chasing kids! When I play with my friends toddlers I come home exhausted.  I can't imagine throwing a birthday party for so many! Sounds like a lot of fun, but also a lot of work. I guess it's all worth it to see the happy faces.
> 
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> I survived the wedding and weekend with in-laws!  Visiting wineries every day certainly helped! Managed to pick up a yummy Riesling and a Chardonnay Musque which only came in "purse size". Was tempted to bring it to the wedding not going to lie.
> 
> Now I'm back home working on a few things before heading off to H! Hopefully it will be a successful mission!


 
Happy Monday, everyone!  Never looked forward to going to work on Mondays but now my office is my refuge. Haha. 

Nico, mission to H sounds like a nice reward for surviving the wedding weekend. Can't wait to see your reveal. BTW, I'm going to need some of those purse-sized wine this coming Saturday. Or may be I can spike the coffee with some brandy.


----------



## Millicat

Evening all  
I came on to catch up on the thread of the lady that had her home broken into and bags stolen but can't find it, will someone post a link to it please


----------



## Nico_79

Hi everyone! 

Back from the H store. Did a quick reveal http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/finally-she-arrives-in-style-h-appy-monday-882604.html, but I'll post a pic here for easy viewing. Over the moon as you can imagine!


----------



## Nico_79

Millicat said:


> Evening all
> I came on to catch up on the thread of the lady that had her home broken into and bags stolen but can't find it, will someone post a link to it please



Evening Millicat, I know which thread you're referring to, but for the life of me I can't find it now. I saw it this morning, but maybe they took it down?


----------



## Millicat

Right, i'm glad it's not me going senile then.


----------



## katekluet

Nico_79 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Back from the H store. Did a quick reveal http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/finally-she-arrives-in-style-h-appy-monday-882604.html, but I'll post a pic here for easy viewing. Over the moon as you can imagine!



You wre meant to have this great bag...so super in that color, it will be such fun to wear....like Saffron too, perfect name


----------



## Nico_79

Millicat said:


> Right, i'm glad it's not me going senile then.



Teehee, no it's not just you! I hope the poor girl get's her stuff back though, I can't believe she had no insurance!



katekluet said:


> You wre meant to have this great bag...so super in that color, it will be such fun to wear....like Saffron too, perfect name



Kate, thanks! I admit I was not wowed at first, but the combo of swift and togo really sealed the deal. Haha it took me days to come up with Saffron's name! Goodness only knows what will happen if I have a child!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Back from the H store. Did a quick reveal http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/finally-she-arrives-in-style-h-appy-monday-882604.html, but I'll post a pic here for easy viewing. Over the moon as you can imagine!



*Nico*, Congrats and love your Ghillies K ~ we are cousins! So GORGEOUS.  Going over to look at your reveal thread, too.


----------



## Nico_79

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, Congrats and love your Ghillies K ~ we are cousins! So GORGEOUS.  Going over to look at your reveal thread, too.


Thanks *Vigee*!  I can't stop staring at it. Is that H addiction or what?  I need to head to Ban Island now.


----------



## thyme

Nico_79 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Back from the H store. Did a quick reveal but I'll post a pic here for easy viewing. Over the moon as you can imagine!



*Nico*..congrats again!! I posted in your reveal thread too...well deserved after your patience with the etain Ks..


----------



## thyme

Millicat said:


> Evening all
> I came on to catch up on the thread of the lady that had her home broken into and bags stolen but can't find it, will someone post a link to it please





Nico_79 said:


> Evening Millicat, I know which thread you're referring to, but for the life of me I can't find it now. I saw it this morning, but maybe they took it down?



strange indeed!! i did see the thread earlier in the afternoon. there was one black b and lots of chanels!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> strange indeed!! i did see the thread earlier in the afternoon. there was one black b and lots of chanels!



*chincac* and *milli*, here is the link to the thread about stolen bags:

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/got-burgled-birkin-chanel-bags-are-stolen-882564.html

What a shame!!!


----------



## katekluet

Nico_79 said:


> Thanks *Vigee*!  I can't stop staring at it. Is that H addiction or what?  I need to head to Ban Island now.


Nico, I kept my kelly on the piano to admire for days...DH said just remove the decorative glass bowl that is there and leave the purse, ha


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac* and *milli*, here is the link to the thread about stolen bags:
> 
> 
> What a shame!!!



ah thanks *Vigee*..it has been moved out of H thread


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> Thanks *Vigee*!  I can't stop staring at it. Is that H addiction or what?  I need to head to Ban Island now.



Yes, *Nico*, I need your company on Ban Island and at least we can bring all of our H loot with us. H is definitely a slippery orange slope 

Again, major congrats and keep staring at it ~ love anemone and love Ghillies ~ it's the perfect combination!


----------



## Nico_79

chincac said:


> *Nico*..congrats again!! I posted in your reveal thread too...well deserved after your patience with the etain Ks..



Thanks so much *Chincac*! Honestly even my SA said she used my bad luck this year as motivation for SM approval.  Guess pity has it's upsides too! 



katekluet said:


> Nico, I kept my kelly on the piano to admire for days...DH said just remove the decorative glass bowl that is there and leave the purse, ha



 I would do the same if I didn't have curious kitties. Feels like a shame to put it back into a dustbag so soon!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Nico, I kept my kelly on the piano to admire for days...*DH said just remove the decorative glass bowl that is there and leave the purse, ha*



*kate*, gotta LOVE your DH! He's a keeper.


----------



## Fabfashion

Nico_79 said:


> Thanks so much *Chincac*! Honestly even my SA said she used my bad luck this year as motivation for SM approval.  Guess pity has it's upsides too!
> 
> 
> I would do the same if I didn't have curious kitties. Feels like a shame to put it back into a dustbag so soon!


 
Nico, I swooned over your K! So beautiful and I love this color in a ghillies.  I saw the bamboo ghillies in the H window as part of the traveling display but IMO didn't look quite right. Yours is absolutely stunning! Hope to see it in person one day.


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> Nico, I kept my kelly on the piano to admire for days...DH said just remove the decorative glass bowl that is there and leave the purse, ha


 
Kate, your DH is too cute! I leave mine out of its box in my closet for a few days (away from my kiddies and furbabies) and kept walking in to admire it. Once in a while, I pull out my bags out of their boxes and restuff and then put them back.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You and me both, my dear *kate*! I was very hesitate about buying this house but since we did, we will need to make it a feature. Good thing is the pond is filled by a stream so it should be sort of self-cleaning after this initial clean up job. It was originally done in the 70s' I believe. Our frogmen company promised it will look beautiful once it's done. We shall see.


 
xiangxiang, the pond will sure be lovely and worth the wait.  I wish we can have an outdoor water feature but I'm afraid it will freeze. Are you planning to fill it with fish?


----------



## Nico_79

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Yes, *Nico*, I need your company on Ban Island and at least we can bring all of our H loot with us. H is definitely a slippery orange slope
> 
> Again, major congrats and keep staring at it ~ love anemone and love Ghillies ~ it's the perfect combination!



Yes, I think I am done for this year with the exception of a csgm or enamel. Will gladly keep you company on the island. I'll bring my purse sized bottle of wine! 



Fabfashion said:


> Nico, I swooned over your K! So beautiful and I love this color in a ghillies.  I saw the bamboo ghillies in the H window as part of the traveling display but IMO didn't look quite right. Yours is absolutely stunning! Hope to see it in person one day.



*Fabfashion*, I agree the bamboo version didn't seem to pop. It was pretty, but maybe the saturation of the leathers didn't have enough contrast? I will definitely bring her next time we go shopping!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, the pond will sure be lovely and worth the wait.  I wish we can have an outdoor water feature but I'm afraid it will freeze. Are you planning to fill it with fish?



Thank you for your kind words! Well the original plan was to put fish in but we just want to clean it as a first step. Then we will restore the waterfall feature from the feeder pond to the main pond. Only until after all that, we will think about fish.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nico_79 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Back from the H store. Did a quick reveal http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/finally-she-arrives-in-style-h-appy-monday-882604.html, but I'll post a pic here for easy viewing. Over the moon as you can imagine!



Nico, your Kelly is just out of this world! Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## Nico_79

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Nico, your Kelly is just out of this world! Enjoy your beauty!



Thanks *Xiangxiang*, I am soooo happy! I already bought shoes to match. :shame: How I managed to escape Ban Island within such a short time is a sad indication of things to come. 

Can't wait to see how your pond comes along. It sounds really beautiful with the waterfall feature.  My father has a pond filled with giant koi, it's really fun to look at but also a lot of work. If the pond is deep enough it will not freeze, just the top layer and the fish go to sleep at the bottom. Umm I know too much information about this now that I think of it....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> Thanks *Xiangxiang*, I am soooo happy! I already bought shoes to match. :shame: How I managed to escape Ban Island within such a short time is a sad indication of things to come.
> 
> Can't wait to see how your pond comes along. It sounds really beautiful with the waterfall feature.  My father has a pond filled with giant koi, it's really fun to look at but also a lot of work. If the pond is deep enough it will not freeze, just the top layer and the fish go to sleep at the bottom. Umm I know too much information about this now that I think of it....



*Nico*, Love these suede purple CL heels! They match anemone perfectly and I might have to escape from Ban Island and get a pair to go with my anemone B35. Have a pair of Charlotte Olympia flats in purple suede because I couldn't find heels. You are brilliant! 

Please do bring your purse sized wine to Ban Island, I have a feeling we will need it. 

Also, your father's pond filled with giant koi sounds amazing! 

*xiangxiang*, first a pond and now you tell us that there is a waterfall, too? House of my dreams!


----------



## Nico_79

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, Love these suede purple CL heels! They match anemone perfectly and I might have to escape from Ban Island and get a pair to go with my anemone B35. Have a pair of Charlotte Olympia flats in purple suede because I couldn't find heels. You are brilliant!
> 
> Please do bring your purse sized wine to Ban Island, I have a feeling we will need it.
> 
> Also, your father's pond filled with giant koi sounds amazing!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, first a pond and now you tell us that there is a waterfall, too? House of my dreams!



*Vigee*, the best part is they are actually comfortable! The heel height is only 75cm so it's ridiculous easy to wear.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang, the waterfall feature sounds amazing. Please share pics when done. 

Nico, your short escape was very fruitful. Hehe.  The purple shoes are TDF!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> *Vigee*, the best part is they are actually comfortable! The heel height is only 75cm so it's ridiculous easy to wear.



*Nico*, is there the name of the CL heels on the box? If so, do tell me


----------



## Nico_79

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, the waterfall feature sounds amazing. Please share pics when done.
> 
> Nico, your short escape was very fruitful. Hehe.  The purple shoes are TDF!




Teehee, thanks back to the Island I go! 




VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, is there the name of the CL heels on the box? If so, do tell me



Oh they are called Iriza. Hope that helps!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> Teehee, thanks back to the Island I go!
> 
> Oh they are called Iriza. Hope that helps!



Those are the purple CLs that I am looking at, yay!
Thanks, *Nico*!


----------



## Nico_79

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Those are the purple CLs that I am looking at, yay!
> Thanks, *Nico*!



Yay! Glad I could help! Just ensure they are the kitten heel version, I saw they also sell a higher heel which didn't look as comfy.

Edit: it should be 45cm, don't know why I thought 75!


----------



## Jadeite

Nico_79 said:


> Thanks *Xiangxiang*, I am soooo happy! I already bought shoes to match. :shame: How I managed to escape Ban Island within such a short time is a sad indication of things to come.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see how your pond comes along. It sounds really beautiful with the waterfall feature.  :




You escaped ban island to ummm.. Rescue Cinderella from her ugly glass slippers?


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you for your kind words! Well the original plan was to put fish in but we just want to clean it as a first step. Then we will restore the waterfall feature from the feeder pond to the main pond. Only until after all that, we will think about fish.




Xiang, your housing project is mind boggling for my pea sized brain. I must not have paid close attention before but I'm now imagining you have a HUGE garden (is it even called a garden or maybe it's a park!?). I am utterly hopeless at these housing things.
How does maintenance work once it's all set up? Would you need to hire gardeners etc weekly? The amount of work seems staggering. Kudos to you for balancing a day job and managing all these contractors etc on finishing your house.


----------



## Nico_79

Jadeite said:


> You escaped ban island to ummm.. Rescue Cinderella from her ugly glass slippers?


Does that make me Prince Charming or a fairy godmother?  Gotta go back to the island and chain myself to a coconut tree.


----------



## Jadeite

Nico_79 said:


> Does that make me Prince Charming or a fairy godmother?  Gotta go back to the island and chain myself to a coconut tree.




Which version got you that striking anemone ghillies? You could be George Clooney in disguise for all we know.  

He did finally got married. All the best to him.


----------



## Jadeite

katekluet said:


> nico, i kept my kelly on the piano to admire for days...dh said just remove the decorative glass bowl that is there and leave the purse, ha




lol!


----------



## Jadeite

Millicat said:


> Right, i'm glad it's not me going senile then.




This forum is beginning to be a lot like Hermes. Now you see it now you don't. It's mythical. Lol


----------



## katekluet

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, the pond will sure be lovely and worth the wait.  I wish we can have an outdoor water feature but I'm afraid it will freeze. Are you planning to fill it with fish?



If we had a pond, it would be a racoon recreational pool.
Yours is going to be just lovely, especially with the waterfall,


----------



## Millicat

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac* and *milli*, here is the link to the thread about stolen bags:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/got-burgled-birkin-chanel-bags-are-stolen-882564.html
> 
> What a shame!!!





chincac said:


> ah thanks *Vigee*..it has been moved out of H thread



Just found it, thanks Vigee.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Xiang, your housing project is mind boggling for my pea sized brain. I must not have paid close attention before but I'm now imagining you have a HUGE garden (is it even called a garden or maybe it's a park!?). I am utterly hopeless at these housing things.
> How does maintenance work once it's all set up? Would you need to hire gardeners etc weekly? The amount of work seems staggering. Kudos to you for balancing a day job and managing all these contractors etc on finishing your house.



Dear *Jadeite*, our garden is not THAT big but it's big for me. The pond takes up about 1/4 of the garden and there is a little "forest" next to it. I had never owned a house before although I am familiar with living in big houses which were in a more urban setting. 

I don't do gardening, at all! Anything green dies under my care. So I have given up on that. The guy who owns the company cleaning our pond (who will be maintaining too) also owns a landscaping company so they do our gardening too. They come in once a month to mow the lawns, prune the trees etc and take the waste away. 

For the pond, once it's all setup, it's pretty self-maintenance due to the stream. It just needs to be cleaned twice a year. It's not bad. I am not worried about the garden to be honest. I am more worried about my bathtub right now. Still we have not yet come up with an alternative option yet.


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> If we had a pond, it would be a racoon recreational pool.
> Yours is going to be just lovely, especially with the waterfall,



Thank you kate! Do you have raccoon or you mean wild ones?  We were a bit worried about putting fish in because we think some creatures will come and eat the fish.


----------



## Nico_79

Jadeite said:


> Which version got you that striking anemone ghillies? You could be George Clooney in disguise for all we know.
> 
> He did finally got married. All the best to him.


 
Yes I saw the chaos he caused in Venice. Must admit though quite cool to taxi around in those boats!



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you kate! Do you have raccoon or you mean wild ones?  We were a bit worried about putting fish in because we think some creatures will come and eat the fish.


 
Speaking of raccoons, one bugger went overturned our green bin and stole a corn cob! Sigh. Spent this morning cleaning up his mess! Argh!!

*Xiangxiang*, how deep is your pond? If it's deep enough it should be okay, but you'll have to make sure not to train the fish to eat out of your hands. That's how raccoons grab them when they come to the surface thinking it's food time.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> Yay! Glad I could help! Just ensure they are the kitten heel version, I saw they also sell a higher heel which didn't look as comfy.
> 
> Edit: it should be 45cm, don't know why I thought 75!



*Nico*, they don't have the CL Izria kitten heel and that's exactly what I am looking for right now. Where did you buy your pair?


----------



## Nico_79

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, they don't have the CL Izria kitten heel and that's exactly what I am looking for right now. Where did you buy your pair?


 
I bought mine at a store called David's, but I think this is a Toronto only store. Hmm maybe the States has yet to get the kitten heel version? Is there a particular SA that could help you find them?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> I bought mine at a store called David's, but I think this is a Toronto only store. Hmm maybe the States has yet to get the kitten heel version? Is there a particular SA that could help you find them?



*Nico*, I might try to contact David's and see if they will ship to the USA. Thanks 

Nope, David's only ships to Canada ~ darn!!!


----------



## Mindi B

xiangxiang, it is SO frustrating when a piece you want isn't available, and for some reason bath fixtures seem especially prone to this trouble.  I faced it several times when redoing my master bath.  Can't get it anymore, don't make it anymore, don't make it in that size/color/finish. . . GRRRR!  I hope you find the ideal bath soon.  Meanwhile, could you, er, bathe in the pond?  No, no, I guess not.  Still. . . .


----------



## katekluet

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you kate! Do you have raccoon or you mean wild ones?  We were a bit worried about putting fish in because we think some creatures will come and eat the fish.





Mindi B said:


> xiangxiang, it is SO frustrating when a piece you want isn't available, and for some reason bath fixtures seem especially prone to this trouble.  I faced it several times when redoing my master bath.  Can't get it anymore, don't make it anymore, don't make it in that size/color/finish. . . GRRRR!  I hope you find the ideal bath soon.  Meanwhile, could you, er, bathe in the pond?  No, no, I guess not.  Still. . . .


Mindi, you made me laugh!
XiangXiang, wild raccoons...lots of forest around our area and those nasty little critters can be quite aggressive....
We have seen deer, fox, racoon, skunk, bobcat on our property...the deer are regular visitors.there are also mountain lions and once a bear was in the middle of the village.


----------



## Nico_79

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, I might try to contact David's and see if they will ship to the USA. Thanks
> 
> Nope, David's only ships to Canada ~ darn!!!


 
Sorry to hear that *Vigee*! Hmm do you think NM or Saks would carry it? I'm not sure if the buyers would bring in the same shoe/colour in different heel heights. I know the SA at David's said they were trying something new this time as many people complained about how uncomfortable CL's were!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Mindi, you made me laugh!
> XiangXiang, wild raccoons...lots of forest around our area and those nasty little critters can be quite aggressive....
> *We have seen deer, fox, racoon, skunk, bobcat on our property...the deer are regular visitors.there are also mountain lions and once a bear was in the middle of the village.*





Nico_79 said:


> Sorry to hear that *Vigee*! Hmm do you think NM or Saks would carry it? I'm not sure if the buyers would bring in the same shoe/colour in different heel heights. *I know the SA at David's said they were trying something new this time as many people complained about how uncomfortable CL's were! *



*kate*, I wouldn't do well with all the wildlife in your village, lol. Mountain lions and bears, oh my! 

*Nico*, you are so lucky to find those CLs in purple WITH kitten heels! I have searched the online universe, including Saks and NM and have come up empty. Just cannot wear CL's 100mm heels any longer. Going to keep looking  

Can't believe that it's only TUESDAY, feels like Wednesday here for me!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> xiangxiang, it is SO frustrating when a piece you want isn't available, and for some reason bath fixtures seem especially prone to this trouble.  I faced it several times when redoing my master bath.  Can't get it anymore, don't make it anymore, don't make it in that size/color/finish. . . GRRRR!  I hope you find the ideal bath soon.  Meanwhile, could you, er, bathe in the pond?  No, no, I guess not.  Still. . . .



 thank you for a good laugh my dear! My mum did ask me whether we could use the water from the stream/pond to water the plants.


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> Mindi, you made me laugh!
> XiangXiang, wild raccoons...lots of forest around our area and those nasty little critters can be quite aggressive....
> We have seen deer, fox, racoon, skunk, bobcat on our property...the deer are regular visitors.there are also mountain lions and once a bear was in the middle of the village.



OMG! You do have a lot of wild life around you! I wouldn't mind deer but others, not so much...

When we were travelling around SW of U.S.A we emergency stopped twice near Mammoth Lake in the middle of the road, once for three young deer and once for a family of raccoon trying to cross the roads.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nico_79 said:


> Yes I saw the chaos he caused in Venice. Must admit though quite cool to taxi around in those boats!
> 
> Speaking of raccoons, one bugger went overturned our green bin and stole a corn cob! Sigh. Spent this morning cleaning up his mess! Argh!!
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, how deep is your pond? If it's deep enough it should be okay, but you'll have to make sure not to train the fish to eat out of your hands. That's how raccoons grab them when they come to the surface thinking it's food time.



Hello *Nico*, I'd say it's 1 meter deep most of the days. There are controls to allow us to  adjust the water level. What you said makes a lot of sense! Wow raccoons are sneaky! I certainly will bear that in mind! I know nothing about how to keep fish...


----------



## Nico_79

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *kate*, I wouldn't do well with all the wildlife in your village, lol. Mountain lions and bears, oh my!
> 
> *Nico*, you are so lucky to find those CLs in purple WITH kitten heels! I have searched the online universe, including Saks and NM and have come up empty. Just cannot wear CL's 100mm heels any longer. Going to keep looking
> 
> Can't believe that it's only TUESDAY, feels like Wednesday here for me!


 
*Vigee*, oh no! I hope one of the big retailers will have them eventually!  Honestly I did a double-take because I didn't realize they were CL's. I know what you mean about 100mm, I only wear those if I know I'm sitting for most of the time. How sad is that?? 

*Kate*, I couldn't handle so much wildlife! I remember visiting Banff and a HUGE deer walked onto the sidewalk to nibble on the neighbourhood greenery.


----------



## Nico_79

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello *Nico*, I'd say it's 1 meter deep most of the days. There are controls to allow us to  adjust the water level. What you said makes a lot of sense! Wow raccoons are sneaky! I certainly will bear that in mind! I know nothing about how to keep fish...


 
I think you need 1.5 metres to ideally keep koi, but if it the winter isn't harsh there it might be different? I only know this craziness because of my dad, trust me it's not normal.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> I think you need 1.5 metres to ideally keep koi, but if it the winter isn't harsh there it might be different? I only know this craziness because of my dad, trust me it's not normal.



*Nico*, I will keep an eye out for the purple CLs in the kitten heels. Eventually, I might find a pair, fingers crossed! As for 100mm heels, I agree with you ~ only if I don't have to walk too far and stand too long. My feet can't take it anymore!

Who  would have guessed that we have a koi expert at the cafe? Hats off to you


----------



## Fabfashion

Nico, you sure know a lot about ponds and fish.  With our 3 dogs and now 2 kiddies, DH will probably go on strike if I suggest bringing home another living thing.  One year, my SIL gave us a Siamese fighting fish in a bowl and it was so much work caring for 1 tiny little fish. Oivay!

Kate, your place sounds like a fairy tale although I think my furbabies may become snacks to one of the wildlife. 

Vigee, don't give up on the purple CL. They're so pretty. If I ever come across one online, I'll let you know. I gave up the 100 mm heels a while back but still don on platform heels from time to time as they're easier to walk on. 

Mindi, you made me laugh so hard. Thank you for that! 

xiangxiang, stay focused on your fish, er I mean your tub.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nico_79 said:


> I think you need 1.5 metres to ideally keep koi, but if it the winter isn't harsh there it might be different? I only know this craziness because of my dad, trust me it's not normal.



 No it's all very interesting! The winter is normally very mild, with a lot of rain, sometimes snow but generally above 0 degree.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Nico, you sure know a lot about ponds and fish.  With our 3 dogs and now 2 kiddies, DH will probably go on strike if I suggest bringing home another living thing.  One year, my SIL gave us a Siamese fighting fish in a bowl and it was so much work caring for 1 tiny little fish. Oivay!
> 
> Kate, your place sounds like a fairy tale although I think my furbabies may become snacks to one of the wildlife.
> 
> Vigee, don't give up on the purple CL. They're so pretty. If I ever come across one online, I'll let you know. I gave up the 100 mm heels a while back but still don on platform heels from time to time as they're easier to walk on.
> 
> Mindi, you made me laugh so hard. Thank you for that!
> 
> xiangxiang, stay focused on your fish, er I mean your tub.



 I can't even imagine we ever going to have fish in the pond! It's so far down the line in the process. 

So we looked at a few other options but the prices of some of those are ridiculous! I mean we are talking about a 35 B here. I am not prepared to pay that sort of money for a bathtub. My money is reserved for my H!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, I will keep an eye out for the purple CLs in the kitten heels. Eventually, I might find a pair, fingers crossed! As for 100mm heels, I agree with you ~ only if I don't have to walk too far and stand too long. My feet can't take it anymore!
> 
> *Who  would have guessed that we have a koi expert at the cafe? Hats off to you*



I know, right *Vigee*?


----------



## Nico_79

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, I will keep an eye out for the purple CLs in the kitten heels. Eventually, I might find a pair, fingers crossed! As for 100mm heels, I agree with you ~ only if I don't have to walk too far and stand too long. My feet can't take it anymore!
> 
> Who  would have guessed that we have a koi expert at the cafe? Hats off to you


 
*Vigee*, I am sure there will be a pair of purple shoes in your future! I missed out on the summer shoes this year because I wasn't sure if anything in Anemone was going to come my way.  The CL's are not the *exact* shade, but they are purple and comfy so that was good enough for me. 

Not even close to an expert! But thank you for thinking so! 



Fabfashion said:


> Nico, you sure know a lot about ponds and fish.  With our 3 dogs and now 2 kiddies, DH will probably go on strike if I suggest bringing home another living thing.  One year, my SIL gave us a Siamese fighting fish in a bowl and it was so much work caring for 1 tiny little fish. Oivay!
> 
> Kate, your place sounds like a fairy tale although I think my furbabies may become snacks to one of the wildlife.
> 
> Vigee, don't give up on the purple CL. They're so pretty. If I ever come across one online, I'll let you know. I gave up the 100 mm heels a while back but still don on platform heels from time to time as they're easier to walk on.
> 
> Mindi, you made me laugh so hard. Thank you for that!
> 
> xiangxiang, stay focused on your fish, er I mean your tub.


 
OMG *Fabfashion* you have 3 dogs and 2 kids?! How do you manage? I have two kitties and that's more than enough! Eventually will add a "bundle of joy" to the mix, but no way would I be adding any other fur babies. Fish always sound easy, but as you already know a lot of work and not nearly as much fun compared to a pet you can play with imo.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Nico, you sure know a lot about ponds and fish.  With our *3 dogs and now 2 kiddies*, DH will probably go on strike if I suggest bringing home another living thing.  One year, my SIL gave us a Siamese fighting fish in a bowl and it was so much work caring for 1 tiny little fish. Oivay!
> 
> Kate, your place sounds like a fairy tale although I think my furbabies may become snacks to one of the wildlife.
> 
> Vigee, don't give up on the purple CL. They're so pretty. If I ever come across one online, I'll let you know. I gave up the 100 mm heels a while back but still don on platform heels from time to time as they're easier to walk on.
> 
> Mindi, you made me laugh so hard. Thank you for that!
> 
> xiangxiang, stay focused on your fish, er I mean your tub.



Hats off to you too *Fabfashion*! i won't be able to cope with one dog or one kid or any combination of the two.


----------



## Nico_79

xiangxiang0731 said:


> No it's all very interesting! The winter is normally very mild, with a lot of rain, sometimes snow but generally above 0 degree.


 
Ah then you should be okay with some fish as the water should not freeze.  Although if you'd rather not have fish a pond with water lilies would be beautiful. And I say this because Koi and lilies do not mix, they will dig up the plants and eat the roots. Okay enough fish talk I promise! 

I can't believe a bathtub costs as much as a 35B, ouch! I do hope you can find something though *Xiangxiang*, I know it's out there waiting for you!


----------



## Mindi B

xiangxiang, so happy I could make you laugh!  What you are doing is so challenging, wrangling all those people and decisions, and everything depending on everything else.  When it is all done I'm sure the beauty and comfort of your new home will be ample reward, but while it's underway, it's very hard!

It is also really reassuring to hear some of you stylish ladies saying you don't rock the 100mm heels anymore.  I can't, either--not only do they hurt, but they make me walk like a colt with spavins--and I always felt there was something wrong with me when all the magazine pictures seem to be of models and celebrities striding along on stilts. . . . I feel better now.


----------



## Nico_79

Mindi B said:


> xiangxiang, so happy I could make you laugh!  What you are doing is so challenging, wrangling all those people and decisions, and everything depending on everything else.  When it is all done I'm sure the beauty and comfort of your new home will be ample reward, but while it's underway, it's very hard!
> 
> It is also really reassuring to hear some of you stylish ladies saying you don't rock the 100mm heels anymore.  I can't, either--not only do they hurt, but they make me walk like a colt with spavins--and I always felt there was something wrong with me when all the *magazine pictures seem to be of models and celebrities striding along on stilts*. . . . I feel better now.


 
You are definitely not alone *Mindi*! For our last tpf meet I thought I'd be all fancy pants and wear a pair of red CLs, but about half way through I whipped out my flip flops from inside my B and switched over. I think my pinky toes went numb from the pain. :shame:


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nico_79 said:


> Ah then you should be okay with some fish as the water should not freeze.  Although if you'd rather not have fish a pond with water lilies would be beautiful. And I say this because Koi and lilies do not mix, they will dig up the plants and eat the roots. Okay enough fish talk I promise!
> 
> I can't believe a bathtub costs as much as a 35B, ouch! I do hope you can find something though *Xiangxiang*, I know it's out there waiting for you!



Yes *Nico*, water lily has been mentioned. I like the sound of that very much, as long as my contractor can maintain it for us, which I think they can.

Well, I was also shocked to find out those prices but they are so-called statement baths! I just want a normal bath that fit! Is that too much to ask!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Nico, you sure know a lot about ponds and fish.  With our 3 dogs and now 2 kiddies, DH will probably go on strike if I suggest bringing home another living thing.  One year, my SIL gave us a Siamese fighting fish in a bowl and it was so much work caring for 1 tiny little fish. Oivay!
> 
> Kate, your place sounds like a fairy tale although I think my furbabies may become snacks to one of the wildlife.
> 
> Vigee, don't give up on the purple CL. They're so pretty. If I ever come across one online, I'll let you know. I gave up the 100 mm heels a while back but still don on platform heels from time to time as they're easier to walk on.
> 
> Mindi, you made me laugh so hard. Thank you for that!
> 
> xiangxiang, stay focused on your fish, er I mean your tub.



*Fabfashion*, 3 dogs and 2 children? How do you do it?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> xiangxiang, so happy I could make you laugh!  What you are doing is so challenging, wrangling all those people and decisions, and everything depending on everything else.  When it is all done I'm sure the beauty and comfort of your new home will be ample reward, but while it's underway, it's very hard!
> 
> It is also really reassuring to hear some of you stylish ladies saying you don't rock the 100mm heels anymore.  I can't, either--not only do they hurt, but they make me walk like a colt with spavins--and I always felt there was something wrong with me when all the magazine pictures seem to be of models and celebrities striding along on stilts. . . . I feel better now.



You always do my dear *Mindi B*!  Believe me there had been a lot of stress and tears with this project. 

And add me to those who can't walk in 100mm heels any more. I could when I was younger. But now, comfort is more important.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You always do my dear *Mindi B*!  Believe me there had been a lot of stress and tears with this project.
> 
> And add me to those who can't walk in 100mm heels any more. *I could when I was younger.* But now, comfort is more important.



*xiangxiang*, same! Funny thing is now my DDs rock these CL 120mm heels easily. Just not for me, I'm with you *Mindi* ~ I truly cannot walk gracefully in those heels any longer. I am always clutching on to the stair banister for dear life, afraid that I will fall down the stairs or trip on something. It's kitten heels or flats for me unless I am walking only a very short, flat distance. Worst thing is that I love the LOOK of these sky-scraper heels. SAD, lol.

Also,* xiangxiang*, sorry about the stress and tears over these home improvement projects. You sound like you are remaining very calm


----------



## Nico_79

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yes *Nico*, water lily has been mentioned. I like the sound of that very much, as long as my contractor can maintain it for us, which I think they can.
> 
> Well, I was also shocked to find out those prices but they are so-called statement baths! I just want a normal bath that fit! Is that too much to ask!


 
*Xiangxiang*, it should be really easy to maintain and will look beautiful, trust me. 

Is there a place that can do custom size tubs? That might be faster (though not necessarily cheaper) than doing another search. Was there a second runner up you were considering?



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, same! Funny thing is now my DDs rock these CL 120mm heels easily. Just not for me, I'm with you *Mindi* ~ I truly cannot walk gracefully in those heels any longer. I am always clutching on to the stair banister for dear life, *afraid that I will fall down the stairs or trip on something*. It's kitten heels or flats for me unless I am walking only a very short, flat distance. Worst thing is that I love the LOOK of these sky-scraper heels. SAD, lol.
> 
> Also,* xiangxiang*, sorry about the stress and tears over these home improvement projects. You sound like you are remaining very calm


 
I chuckled when I read this because this is sooooo me! I had two bad ankle sprains years ago and never got back my confidence in wearing heels after that. The look is partially why I cannot give up on the few 100mm shoes I own, nothing makes the leg look sexier than a high heel! Sigh.


----------



## Suncatcher

Nico_79, your ghillies is beautiful.


Your CLs are beautiful too.  I will check out the lower heel CLs as I like CLs but find them really uncomfortable.  CL's shoes are too "pinchy" for me.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I can't even imagine we ever going to have fish in the pond! It's so far down the line in the process.
> 
> So we looked at a few other options but the prices of some of those are ridiculous! I mean we are talking about a 35 B here. I am not prepared to pay that sort of money for a bathtub. My money is reserved for my H!!!


 
Wow that must be quite a showcase tub, xiangxiang. May be you can find something that's a few CSGMs and can save the rest of the money for H--at least you can carry it with you.  When I buy pricey items, I'm equating to how much H I can get too.  When we come back from Hawaii later next month, we'll be replacing our aging roof shingles to metal roof too and it costs more than a B. I know it supposes to last forever but I rather have another B.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Wow that must be quite a showcase tub, xiangxiang. May be you can find something that's a few CSGMs and can save the rest of the money for H--at least you can carry it with you.  When I buy pricey items, I'm equating to how much H I can get too.  When we come back from Hawaii later next month, we'll be replacing our aging roof shingles to metal roof too and it costs more than a B. I know it supposes to last forever but I rather have another B.



Nah, there was another bath priced at 2.5 B35 which was shaped like a hammock! Yes my bath should definitely be in the range of a couple of GMs tops! Roof or B, I know which one I would choose too.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nico_79 said:


> *Xiangxiang*, it should be really easy to maintain and will look beautiful, trust me.
> 
> Is there a place that can do custom size tubs? That might be faster (though not necessarily cheaper) than doing another search. Was there a second runner up you were considering?



Ok, I totally trust you dear! Water lily it is! 

Unfortunately I don't think customised bathtub is economically viable to do. I am no expert on tub manufacturing but I think all bath, be it ceramic, acrylic / resin or metal, they need molds to make them and molds are probably quite costly to make.


----------



## Fabfashion

Nico_79 said:


> OMG *Fabfashion* you have 3 dogs and 2 kids?! How do you manage? I have two kitties and that's more than enough! Eventually will add a "bundle of joy" to the mix, but no way would I be adding any other fur babies. Fish always sound easy, but as you already know a lot of work and not nearly as much fun compared to a pet you can play with imo.


 


xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hats off to you too *Fabfashion*! i won't be able to cope with one dog or one kid or any combination of the two.


 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, 3 dogs and 2 children? How do you do it?


 
Nico, xiangxiang and Vigee, the furbabies are pre-kiddies. They're little Maltese so don't take up too much space and help me to destress after a long day with DDs (they listen, don't ask for much--just cuddles, and definitely don't talk back ). We were only gunning for one kiddie and she decided on her own to make a sibling! Kept each other company though. You should see when we ALL go out for a walk, it looks like a parade. LOL.


----------



## Nico_79

MrsJDS said:


> Nico_79, your ghillies is beautiful.
> 
> 
> Your CLs are beautiful too.  I will check out the lower heel CLs as I like CLs but find them really uncomfortable.  CL's shoes are too "pinchy" for me.


 
Thanks *MrsJDS*! Quite smitten with my new K and the ghillies design.

Definitely check out the 45mm, soooo much more comfortable than regular 85 or 100mm. I think there was a black pair on display, cannot remember what other styles were available. 



Fabfashion said:


> Nico, xiangxiang and Vigee, the furbabies are pre-kiddies. They're little Maltese so don't take up too much space and help me to destress after a long day with DDs (they listen, don't ask for much--just cuddles, and definitely don't talk back ). We were only gunning for one kiddie and she decided on her own to make a sibling! Kept each other company though. You should see when we ALL go out for a walk, it looks like a parade. LOL.


 
*Fabfashion*, too funny about your DD! I do think it's nice to have a playmate growing up, being an only child is a bit lonely from my experience. Sounds like your doggies are well behaved. I woke up to a orange furball pushing me off the bed....


----------



## TenaciousB

Sorry I'm going off tangent. At the airport now going to Sydney for the first Festival des Métier in Australia. So excited .


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TenaciousB said:


> Sorry I'm going off tangent. At the airport now going to Sydney for the first Festival des Métier in Australia. So excited .



*Tenacious*, take lots of pics to post here and have fun!!!


----------



## Mindi B

TenaciousB, have a GREAT time and post pics if you can!  Safe travels.


----------



## chicinthecity777

TenaciousB said:


> Sorry I'm going off tangent. At the airport now going to Sydney for the first Festival des Métier in Australia. So excited .



 enjoy!


----------



## Fabfashion

TenaciousB said:


> Sorry I'm going off tangent. At the airport now going to Sydney for the first Festival des Métier in Australia. So excited .



Your trip sounds fantastic! Have fun and please take lots of pics to share.


----------



## Nico_79

TenaciousB said:


> Sorry I'm going off tangent. At the airport now going to Sydney for the first Festival des Métier in Australia. So excited .



Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Nico, xiangxiang and Vigee, the furbabies are pre-kiddies. They're little Maltese so don't take up too much space and help me to destress after a long day with DDs (they listen, don't ask for much--just cuddles, and definitely don't talk back ). We were only gunning for one kiddie and she decided on her own to make a sibling! Kept each other company though. You should see when we ALL go out for a walk, it looks like a parade. LOL.



Ah ok. Malteses are more manageable. I can see multiple of those actually make sense. I was imaging dogs like golden retrievers then there is so much work!


----------



## katekluet

TenaciousB said:


> Sorry I'm going off tangent. At the airport now going to Sydney for the first Festival des Métier in Australia. So excited .



Tenacious, Sydney is one of my favorite places in the world! Enjoy!! And would love to see photos of the event!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ok, I totally trust you dear! Water lily it is!
> 
> Unfortunately I don't think customised bathtub is economically viable to do. I am no expert on tub manufacturing but I think all bath, be it ceramic, acrylic / resin or metal, they need molds to make them and molds are probably quite costly to make.


Dipping in real quick again, because everything is going on here again.
Hello to all, but xianxiang if I recall correct your are UK based?
If so, we were bathroom shopping today for my mother and went to our usual place which has a fantastic selection of bathroom and kitchens.
It is not the normal type of showroom, it does everything from basic up to mega huge glamorous creations.
I think you can buy from anywhere in the country, they do have a website, but only a fraction of what they do is on there.
If you are interested PM me so as to not go off topic, or I am happy to post, and I will let you have the details to see if they can find what you need.
The prices are very reasonable compared to others too for the same product.


----------



## Jadeite

The bathtub which costs a 35B....hmm... Can I carry it around and does it match well with my outfits? Xiangxiang has her priorities right on that.


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Nico, xiangxiang and Vigee, the furbabies are pre-kiddies. They're little Maltese so don't take up too much space and help me to destress after a long day with DDs (they listen, don't ask for much--just cuddles, and definitely don't talk back ). We were only gunning for one kiddie and she decided on her own to make a sibling! Kept each other company though. You should see when we ALL go out for a walk, it looks like a parade. LOL.




You have twins?


----------



## Jadeite

I have two dogs, they don't talk back and I sure like it about them. But often when they make a mess I also wish one of them would rat out who did it. That's when I wish they could talk.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> I have two dogs, they don't talk back and I sure like it about them. But often when they make a mess *I also wish one of them would rat out who did it. That's when I wish they could talk. *



Funny, *Jadeite*, my DH and eldest DD often have said that they wish my kitty, Coco could talk!


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> You have twins?



Yep. I've been using them as excuses to buy more H and jewelry (someone to pass on my goodies to). 



Jadeite said:


> I have two dogs, they don't talk back and I sure  like it about them. But often when they make a mess I also wish one of  them would rat out who did it. That's when I wish they could talk.


I totally get it, Jadeite. These guys make a mess but they act innocent. At least my DDs sometimes tell on each other. LOL.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ah ok. Malteses are more manageable. I can see multiple of those actually make sense. I was imaging dogs like golden retrievers then there is so much work!


If I didn't have DDs and hope to gift my H to them one day, I'd definitely carry my doggies in my bag. Hehe. The smallest one was only 5 lbs but DDs have been feeding them snacks and now they all need to go to a fat farm. 

I do hope that my DDs will have appreciation for H and things when they grow up though.


----------



## Fabfashion

Nico_79 said:


> *Fabfashion*, too funny about your DD! I do think it's nice to have a playmate growing up, being an only child is a bit lonely from my experience. Sounds like your doggies are well behaved. I woke up to a orange furball pushing me off the bed....



Nico, I grew up as an only child too and it boggles my mind how these twins share (most times) and they'll get up to hug each other often. I hope they happily share their stuff (my H) when they grow up.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> If I didn't have DDs and hope to gift my H to them one day, I'd definitely carry my doggies in my bag. Hehe. The smallest one was only 5 lbs but DDs have been feeding them snacks and now they all need to go to a fat farm.
> 
> *I do hope that my DDs will have appreciation for H and things when they grow up though*.



*Fabfashion*, your DDs will LOVE your H, I know that mine do and I constantly end up gifting items to them! I have already told them which Bs and Ks are theirs to keep and bought a few with them in mind.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, your DDs will LOVE your H, I know that mine do and I constantly end up gifting items to them! I have already told them which Bs and Ks are theirs to keep and bought a few with them in mind.


 
Vigee, your DDs are so lucky to have a mom like you!  I envy your beatiful collection. You have such great taste! Your DDs must inhirit your looks and amazing taste as well.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, your DDs are so lucky to have a mom like you!  I envy your beatiful collection. You have such great taste! Your DDs must inhirit your looks and amazing taste as well.



Thanks *Fabfashion*, love my DDs and it's a pleasure sharing H with them! Happy that they appreciate the beautiful design and craftsmanship.


----------



## Nico_79

Fabfashion said:


> Nico, I grew up as an only child too and it boggles my mind how these twins share (most times) and* they'll get up to hug each other often*. I hope they happily share their stuff (my H) when they grow up.


 
That is too adorable!! I wish kids were always this nice to each other!


----------



## TenaciousB

Hi all, reporting back re last nite festival. Ahh the magic of H. I luv the brand even more now. I'm sure some of you has been to the festival before, but I'm astonished to know that it might take 1700 hrs from start to finish to figure the colours of a scarf design. The scarf artisan mentioned there are 46 colour combinations in a Wakoni scarf she brought. 

They have a bag, saddle, scarf, watch, tie, porcelains and jewellery stations. All artisans patiently explained the process from start to finish. And answered odd questions fr the audience. 

Got to meet all wonderful SM around Australia in 1 place. B, K, clutches overload. Meet strangers w the same passion for H. Unending flow of champagne and canapés (caviar included). It's magical.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ Great pics, Tenacious, sounds like you had a wonderful time and your love of H has increased, if that's possible! Thanks for the pics


----------



## Nico_79

Love the pics *Tenacious*! I think the festival definitely helps one to appreciate all the work that goes into making H items and it's really enjoyable to talk to the craftsmen as well.


----------



## Nico_79

Happy Thursday Cafe Friends! 

So I'm having second thoughts about the recent CL's I bought. Yes they are purple and very comfortable, but they are a tad darker than my anemone K, so should I return them and keep searching?


----------



## Fabfashion

TenaciousB, the festival sounds wonderful! Thank you for the pics.  I missed the festival when it came to Toronto last year. Hope it'll come again one day soon. Enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## Fabfashion

Nico, how close is the purple color of the CL to your new B? May be post pic of them side by side? I think if it's close enough (even 80-90%), it should be okay. Your bag will be carried higher up so the shoes will complement nicely. It may be hard to find one that matches perfectly unless you get them custom.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> Happy Thursday Cafe Friends!
> 
> So I'm having second thoughts about the recent CL's I bought. Yes they are purple and very comfortable, but they are a tad darker than my anemone K, so should I return them and keep searching?



*Nico*, my Charlotte Olympia flats are a darker purple than my anemone B35 GHW. I have included a pic so that you can see them. I think that a darker purple is okay but a brighter purple won't work at all. So, maybe you should keep your CLs, although I understand your second thoughts!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, my Charlotte Olympia flats are a darker purple than my anemone B35 GHW. I have included a pic so that you can see them. I think that a darker purple is okay but a brighter purple won't work at all. So, maybe you should keep your CLs, although I understand your second thoughts!


 
Vigee, your CO looks great with the anamone. Which pattern is your silk? So pretty. 

Nico, I'm with Vigee that brighter purple wouldn't work.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, your CO looks great with the anamone. Which pattern is your silk? So pretty.
> 
> Nico, I'm with Vigee that brighter purple wouldn't work.



Thanks *Fabfashion*! The H scarf in the pic is a 90cm silk, Hermes Sport CW 10. It works perfectly with anemone.


----------



## Nico_79

Here's a quick pic of the shoe against the bag, but like you said *Fabfashion* they wouldn't really that close together.



And here's another pic with the JL csgm to get an idea...what do you ladies think? 



And for fun, you can see Saffron wondering what the big fuss was about. I can imagine her saying "Mom, seriously you gotta get a hobby."


----------



## Nico_79

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, my Charlotte Olympia flats are a darker purple than my anemone B35 GHW. I have included a pic so that you can see them. I think that a darker purple is okay but a brighter purple won't work at all. So, maybe you should keep your CLs, although I understand your second thoughts!


*Vigee*, love your CO flats! They are so pretty! And the Hermes Sport is really a perfect match with your anemone B!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks *Fabfashion*! The H scarf in the pic is a 90cm silk, Hermes Sport CW 10. It works perfectly with anemone.


 
Thanks, Vigee. It does go wonderfully with your B.  I need to coordinate my scarves/clothes/shoes/bags better. I tend to buy an item without thinking about how it may go with what I already have. It's hit and miss since I like certain colors so sometimes I luck out.


----------



## Fabfashion

Nico_79 said:


> Here's a quick pic of the shoe against the bag, but like you said *Fabfashion* they wouldn't really that close together.
> View attachment 2768013
> 
> 
> And here's another pic with the JL csgm to get an idea...what do you ladies think?
> View attachment 2768014
> 
> 
> And for fun, you can see Saffron wondering what the big fuss was about. I can imagine her saying "Mom, seriously you gotta get a hobby."
> View attachment 2768015


 
Nico, I can see that the CL is a bit darker and has a cooler undertone than the anamone. They're still within the same color family and would work unless you want a closer match. I wouldn't be too quick to return them. How about checking out Holts to see if other brands like Jimmy Choo, etc. have something closer? You can bring your B shoe shopping. Then you can decide if you want to keep these? 

Saffron is too cute! She's probably thinking, where's my B?


----------



## Fabfashion

Nico_79 said:


> That is too adorable!! I wish kids were always this nice to each other!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, Vigee. It does go wonderfully with your B.  I need to coordinate my scarves/clothes/shoes/bags better. I tend to buy an item without thinking about how it may go with what I already have. It's hit and miss since I like certain colors so sometimes I luck out.



*Fabfashion*, sometimes I think that I might be OCD about color coordinating, lol. I won't buy anything these days unless I know that it will work with a few outfits. Learned my lesson the hard way!


----------



## gracekelly

My outlook regarding things having to match has changed over time.  I now prefer it when things do not match exactly.  As long as they are in the same family, like the purples Nico and Vigee are showing, I think it is fine.  In fact, when they seem a little off, I like it even better!  We do have to remember the proximity factor as well.  You aren't wearing your shoes up that high


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nico_79 said:


> Here's a quick pic of the shoe against the bag, but like you said *Fabfashion* they wouldn't really that close together.
> View attachment 2768013
> 
> 
> And here's another pic with the JL csgm to get an idea...what do you ladies think?
> View attachment 2768014
> 
> 
> And for fun, you can see Saffron wondering what the big fuss was about. I can imagine her saying "Mom, seriously you gotta get a hobby."
> View attachment 2768015



*Nico*, I can see the difference in tones but I don't normally do matchy matchy so I would keep the shoes. And your Saffron is too cute!!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, sometimes I think that I might be OCD about color coordinating, lol. I won't buy anything these days unless I know that it will work with a few outfits. Learned my lesson the hard way!


 
Vigee, you always look amazing in all the pics I saw here of you. You're doing it right!


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> My outlook regarding things having to match has changed over time.  I now prefer it when things do not match exactly.  As long as they are in the same family, like the purples Nico and Vigee are showing, I think it is fine.  In fact, when they seem a little off, I like it even better!  We do have to remember the proximity factor as well.  You aren't wearing your shoes up that high


----------



## gracekelly

I think I forgot to say that I think the shoe selections with the bags are fab!


----------



## chicinthecity777

I actually don't try to match my shoes with bags that much. But bags with scarves / shawls, yes I try to coordinate.


----------



## chicinthecity777

And ladies, I finally ate my words again. I bought a Mawari shawl home! I never thought I'd like it but when I tried this one on, it has to come home with me! It's the navy / purple / yellow CW.


----------



## chicinthecity777

This is after 3 70s of the Super H scarves after I said I didn't like this season...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> Here's a quick pic of the shoe against the bag, but like you said *Fabfashion* they wouldn't really that close together.
> View attachment 2768013
> 
> 
> And here's another pic with the JL csgm to get an idea...what do you ladies think?
> View attachment 2768014
> 
> 
> And for fun, you can see Saffron wondering what the big fuss was about. I can imagine her saying "Mom, seriously you gotta get a hobby."
> View attachment 2768015



*Nico*, I have been STUDYING your pics ~ seriously, I must get a hobby, too, lol ~ and I think that your new CL's work just fine, especially with your H scarf pulling it all together.

Love Saffron, she is a little nugget!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> And ladies, I finally ate my words again. I bought a Mawari shawl home! I never thought I'd like it but when I tried this one on, it has to come home with me! It's the navy / purple / yellow CW.



*xiangxiang*, a pic, please, of the Marwari when you have the time. I think that it is CW 32, the one that I like the best! Congrats on ALL of your new scarves from this season. Haha, and you were only going to buy one! H is such a slippery slope.


----------



## Nico_79

Fabfashion said:


> Nico, I can see that the CL is a bit darker and has a cooler undertone than the anamone. They're still within the same color family and would work unless you want a closer match. I wouldn't be too quick to return them. How about checking out Holts to see if other brands like Jimmy Choo, etc. have something closer? You can bring your B shoe shopping. Then you can decide if you want to keep these?
> 
> Saffron is too cute! She's probably thinking, where's my B?



I will take your advice and hold on to them for now, but also keep my eyes open to see if there are any other shoes that would look nice too. I checked out other brands from Jimmy to Nine West! I think all the fall colours are in so it's really hard to find a purple-ish shoe. 



gracekelly said:


> My outlook regarding things having to match has changed over time.  I now prefer it when things do not match exactly.  As long as they are in the same family, like the purples Nico and Vigee are showing, I think it is fine.  In fact, when they seem a little off, I like it even better!  We do have to remember the proximity factor as well.  You aren't wearing your shoes up that high



*Gracekelly*, thanks for your advice. I've been surrounded by too much purple lately it's gotten me a bit paranoid. Playing with colours is a bit out of my realm (a neutral girl at heart) so I appreciate the style tips! 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Nico*, I can see the difference in tones but I don't normally do matchy matchy so I would keep the shoes. And your Saffron is too cute!!!!



It's so hard with these colours, in some light it looks okay and others it looks very different. I will keep them for now since it's darn difficult to find comfortable CL's to begin with and I don't own ANY purple shoes. Mostly black, brown and some nudes. Saffron is such an odd kitty, follows me everywhere like a dog! If I'm doing something she wants in! Luckily she doesn't bite or scratch shoes/bags. I would have a heart attack!



xiangxiang0731 said:


> And ladies, I finally ate my words again. I bought a Mawari shawl home! I never thought I'd like it but when I tried this one on, it has to come home with me! It's the navy / purple / yellow CW.



Oooh...that cw is so pretty!! If I didn't have Mors and JL with purple accents I would be all over that one too!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, I have been STUDYING your pics ~ seriously, I must get a hobby, too, lol ~ and I think that your new CL's work just fine, especially with your H scarf pulling it all together.
> 
> Love Saffron, she is a little nugget!



*Vigee*, you're hilarious!!  I appreciate the style advice, I will hold on to these CL's for now and make it work.

Haha, I wish I could take a better picture of Saffron. She always has this unimpressed expression to her, but she's a sweetie.


----------



## Mindi B

Saffron is beautiful!  And of course, Nico, you would have an orange cat!   I love your description of her typical expression.  That's so Cat:  Ho hum.  Been there, done that, got the chew toy.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This is after 3 70s of the Super H scarves after I said I didn't like this season...


xiangxiang, they all sound lovely. Mod pics please especially the Marwari. Haven't seen any of these in person yet.


----------



## Jadeite

TGIF ladies!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> TGIF ladies!!!



Finally!!!


----------



## Nico_79

Mindi B said:


> Saffron is beautiful!  And of course, Nico, you would have an orange cat!   I love your description of her typical expression.  That's so Cat:  Ho hum.  Been there, done that, got the chew toy.


 
*Mindi*, thank you! She was a rescue kitty we impulsively brought home. Who knew she'd share a love for orange boxes too! 



Jadeite said:


> TGIF ladies!!!


 
*Jadeite*, seriously TGIF!!


----------



## Jadeite

OMG ladies I just wrapped up my table tennis event and it went very well - lot of people showed appreciation  I'm exhausted and I just need to go home now to flop on my bed. 

Had a haircut to celebrate by the way. LOL


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> OMG ladies I just wrapped up my table tennis event and it went very well - lot of people showed appreciation  I'm exhausted and I just need to go home now to flop on my bed.
> 
> Had a haircut to celebrate by the way. LOL



congrats dear! and you did well! Hope you have a good rest over the weekend!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> OMG ladies I just wrapped up my table tennis event and it went very well - lot of people showed appreciation  I'm exhausted and I just need to go home now to flop on my bed.
> 
> Had a haircut to celebrate by the way. LOL



*Jadeite*, major congrats that your table tennis event is over and successful. Bravo!!! Enjoy relaxing in your bed


----------



## katekluet

Jadeite said:


> OMG ladies I just wrapped up my table tennis event and it went very well - lot of people showed appreciation  I'm exhausted and I just need to go home now to flop on my bed.
> 
> Had a haircut to celebrate by the way. LOL



Jadeite, congrats! all your good planning paid off well.
We are under a heat  warning * here...it was 88 degrees  yesterday and to be 80 again today....we mid coast people are not used to this!


----------



## katekluet

Hope everyone is ready to have a great weekend! What are you all planning?


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> Hope everyone is ready to have a great weekend! What are you all planning?



hi kate! hope you are well! Very jealous of your heatwave! We are expecting a lot of rain in the next period.


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *And ladies, I finally ate my words again*. I bought a Mawari shawl home! I never thought I'd like it but when I tried this one on, it has to come home with me! It's the navy / purple / yellow CW.


 
i do that a lot too with H!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> i do that a lot too with H!!



H makes us do crazy things!


----------



## thyme

hello ladies  

*kate*, i am catching up with a friend for lunch - we are trying out a new place for steak. supposedly very good. then having a haircut..thinking of chopping 4 inches off..i have rather long hair but it seems to be turning frizzy nowadays whenver it is humid! i never had this problem until recently. 
 then on sunday, i may force myself to finally sign-off my tax returns...that i have been delaying for months..grrrr...very dull indeed. 

what are you up to??


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> H makes us do crazy things!


 
yes like putting our beloved new H bags in the sun to test for skunk smells!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Hope everyone is ready to have a great weekend! What are you all planning?



*kate*, DH is off on a five day trip to Los Angeles to see our DDs and then Dallas for business. I plan on doing NOTHING, lol. Coco and I will be lying around sleeping, reading and watching my favorite shows. I intentionally did not plan one commitment! Must oversee the gardeners today and the swimming pool closing tomorrow but that's it. 

Oh, and didn't I say that I was on Ban Island? Just came back from H where I ordered an amaranth XL clic GHW and an XL Coup de Fouet silk. They will arrive on Tuesday before DH returns, thank goodness. I can always say that they are early ~ like very early ~ Christmas gifts. 

*xiangxiang*, you are right, H makes us do the strangest things.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Friday, everyone! Spent the last 24 hours packing loot bags, getting last minute supplies and then one of the twins has fever since last night but she said "I'll be better in time for the party tomorrow, mommy". LOL. After which, I hope to sleep until Sunday but with little kiddies that's a distant dream until perhaps when they go off to college? Vigee, I envy your do nothing this weekend plan. 

Hoping to pack this Sunday for our trip to Hawaii leaving Wednesday. I must admit I'm a little worried about meeting up with my wonderfully sweet Hawaii SA. Usually this is when I do my annual H shopping but I'm on Ban Island big time so I'm afraid she'll have some really nice goodies that are hard to find. Then how do I say no???


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *kate*, DH is off on a five day trip to Los Angeles to see our DDs and then Dallas for business. I plan on doing NOTHING, lol. Coco and I will be lying around sleeping, reading and watching my favorite shows. I intentionally did not plan one commitment! Must oversee the gardeners today and the swimming pool closing tomorrow but that's it.
> 
> Oh, and didn't I say that I was on Ban Island? Just came back from H where I ordered an amaranth XL clic GHW and an XL Coup de Fouet silk. They will arrive on Tuesday before DH returns, thank goodness. I can always say that they are early ~ like very early ~ Christmas gifts.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, you are right, H makes us do the strangest things.



Ban island escapee! Hehe. Can't wait to see your new goodies when they come in.


----------



## Jadeite

Good luck fabfashion! I'm sure you'll bring some goodies home. 

I'm have kitesurfing lessons this weekend. No idea what that does, signed up for he heck of it. I think it involves pulling or sailing a very large kite over water. Well, I'm going for a facial today so my pretty face can get all sunburnt tomorrow for kitesurfing (kinda dumb idea?) maybe I should book a massage session after surfing I think my body might just ache from all that pulling!


----------



## Jadeite

chincac said:


> yes like putting our beloved new H bags in the sun to test for skunk smells!!




Has the double benefit of umm... Killi potential mould?


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Good luck fabfashion! I'm sure you'll bring some goodies home.
> 
> I'm have kitesurfing lessons this weekend. No idea what that does, signed up for he heck of it. I think it involves pulling or sailing a very large kite over water. Well, I'm going for a facial today so my pretty face can get all sunburnt tomorrow for kitesurfing (kinda dumb idea?) maybe I should book a massage session after surfing I think my body might just ache from all that pulling!


Jadeite, glad to hear your table tennis went well! You never know, this could turn into an annual event.  Hmm...not sure what kitesurfing is but the massage afterwards sounds heavenly. Lots of sunscreen to protect that facial fresh skin. Have fun!


----------



## Mindi B

Jadeite, KITESURFING?! :worthy:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Friday, everyone! Spent the last 24 hours packing loot bags, getting last minute supplies and then one of the twins has fever since last night but she said "I'll be better in time for the party tomorrow, mommy". LOL. After which, I hope to sleep until Sunday but with little kiddies that's a distant dream until perhaps when they go off to college? Vigee, I envy your do nothing this weekend plan.
> 
> Hoping to pack this Sunday for our trip to Hawaii leaving Wednesday. I must admit I'm a little worried about meeting up with my wonderfully sweet Hawaii SA. Usually this is when I do my annual H shopping but I'm on Ban Island big time so I'm afraid she'll have some really nice goodies that are hard to find. Then how do I say no???



*Fabfashion*, you are doing enough this weekend for both of us! Oh, how I hate being on Ban Island and steer clear of my SA when I am on it. Can you escape for a day? If not have your SA make lots of notes, so that you can call her and order later.

Have a great party and enjoy your day 



Jadeite said:


> Good luck fabfashion! I'm sure you'll bring some goodies home.
> 
> I'm have kitesurfing lessons this weekend. No idea what that does, signed up for he heck of it. I think it involves pulling or sailing a very large kite over water. Well, I'm going for a facial today so my pretty face can get all sunburnt tomorrow for kitesurfing (kinda dumb idea?) maybe I should book a massage session after surfing I think my body might just ache from all that pulling!



*Jadeite*, I am in awe of you ~ kitesurfing!!! Yes, a facial, the kitsurfing lesson and then a massage sounds PERFECT 

It's pouring rain here and the perfect day to just hang out!


----------



## katekluet

It is such fun to hear what you are all up to!
Chincac, lunch with a friend and a haircut sounds great...perhaps you need to reward yourself after you complete the tax stuff with a little H?
Vigee, your leisurely days sound lovely....I have another book suggestion for you...the Phyrnne  Fisher mystery series by Kerri greenwood...sassy gal in Melbourne in the thirties...there is a tv series of her (its on netflix)  and the clothes are TDF....
FabF, I am in awe of all that you are accomplishing...hope your DD is well and can enjoy the party....and that sunny beach days coming up....
My BFF is visiting from the Midwest and we are busy talking nonstop, shopping and eating...it is so warm here we are having sunset dinners on the deck. She also ruthlessly purges my closet every year when she visits, so that is on the agenda.
Jadeite, you do the most interesting things! From yoga retreats to kite surfing! Let us hear how it was.


----------



## katekluet

chincac said:


> yes like putting our beloved new H bags in the sun to test for skunk smells!!


I have not had the courage to do this yet with my new kelly.....


----------



## Millicat

Evening all   
What's all this about hair ????
Chincac, Jadeite ???
I too have had my hair cut this week, I had 2" cut off and yes, it's definitely got more bounce - so much so that it's all over the place now  
And talk of steak ..... ???
Well that will always get me running, love steak, a perfectly cooked fillet


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Millicat said:


> Evening all
> What's all this about hair ????
> Chincac, Jadeite ???
> I too have had my hair cut this week, I had 2" cut off and yes, it's definitely got more bounce - so much so that it's all over the place now
> And talk of steak ..... ???
> Well that will always get me running, love steak, a perfectly cooked fillet



*Milli*, I was just looking at my hair and thinking of trimming at least an inch off of it! We will see if I get up the nerve, lol. 

Also, my DD in LA just happened to mention this morning that she had the best filet last night at Mastro's in Beverly Hills and I am totally craving this, too. 

Hair-cuts and steak! Yay


----------



## etoile de mer

Hello chat friends! Popping in for a moment&#8230;lots to catch up on!

Funny so much chatter about haircuts, as I just had 5" cut off yesterday! Feels great! It's now just barely to my shoulders. My hair was pretty straight when I was younger, but now has quite a lot of wave!  Has this happened to anyone else? Anyway, with this cut, and the waves, I can almost get away with wash and wear! 

*Nico* - I love your bag and shoes! I'm a purple fan, too, and especially purple suede.  And Saffron is so adorable! Love tabbies! 

*TenaciousB* - Loved seeing the Festival des Metiers pics! I really enjoyed attending  a couple of years ago. 

*xiangxiang* - So sorry to hear of your bathtub woes, what a bother! Hopefully a good substitute won't be too hard to find. I have a knack for loving out-of-stock, discontinued, and/or hard to find items. Sending my sympathies! 

*Jadeite* - Yay, regarding your successful event. And kitesurfing&#8230;please share the details! Kind of like windsurfing, but pulled along by a kite? Hope it was fun. Sounds like an excellent full body work-out! :robot:

*chincac* - How are you liking your shorter haircut? I'd been growing mine for months, but then impulsively decided to go shorter again. 

*Vigee* - Closing your pool for the season sending my sympathies! So hot and dry here, please send me some of your rain ASAP. Regarding the haircare products you suggested, I love the Malibu C items I've tried. Sending you many thanks for recommending this line!  We have very hard water, so I started with Hard Water Wellness Kit. Wow, what a difference! And The Swimmer's Kit is on its way to me, now. 

*Fabfashion* - I imagine the birthday party was a huge success! And I'm sure all the kids loved their goody bags! Best wishes with your packing. Hawaii&#8230;ahhhh!  I'm sending you a day pass off of Ban Island  as you certainly need an H souvenir from your trip! 

*kate* - Love hearing about another author! Will look up Kerri Greenwood. I just finished the Peter Mayle book, "A Dog's Life". An older release, but I'd never read it. Very cute!  Enjoy your visit with your friend!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*etoile*, so glad that you liked the Malibu C products. It is a very under the radar brand but really great, right?

Congrats on your major hair-cut ~ 5 inches is a lot!

Happy Saturday, ladies.


----------



## thyme

morning/afternoon/evening ladies...

*kate* i did do some damage at H..bought two 140cm silks after I chopped 4 inches off my hair and acquired a fringe too..and i bought another H bag this week too...need to go to ban island pronto...i know what you mean about the Kelly..my anemone B has been by the balcony door all summer..all the stories from the skunk thread is really terrifying!! and i still haven't done my taxes!!! wail....

J*adeite* - windsurfing??!! wow...looks really cool but i am too chicken to do it..have you had your lesson yet?? how was it?? i tried wake boarding in a river where you live..can't remember the name...gosh when i fell..i thought omg!! this river is sooooo dirty..

*Millicat* - how are you doing?? i love my new hairdo and the steak was really yummy too! i had it with anchovy hollandaise sauce..a new one to me..it was really good. i love anchovies..

*etoile *- 5'inches is a lot..must feel so much lighter. my hair was really long to start off with so it is still a few inches over my shoulders after taking 4 inches off.. my hair is dead straight..i wish it will turn wavy but it just turns frizzy when it is humid. really annoying!!  

*Vigee, Fabfashion, Mindi* hope you are having a good weekend


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *etoile*, so glad that you liked the Malibu C products. It is a very under the radar brand but really great, right?
> 
> Congrats on your major hair-cut ~ 5 inches is a lot!
> 
> Happy Saturday, ladies.



Hi *Vigee*, I was sure I'd be able to buy Malibu C locally, but no one carries it here, so I ordered it online! 

I really like that their haircare items target specific issues, and are effective! My hair hadn't felt right for ages, and I'd never considered that our hard water was the culprit. But it makes so much sense! My hair feels so soft now, and has much more shine. And so nice that the fragrance is very light. So many products are so highly fragranced, and I'm especially sensitive to strong artificial scents!  I also bought, and look forward to trying, the Miracle Repair. And I'm thrilled I'll have the Swimmers products ready to use, for when I next swim. Many thanks, again! 

Which of their products have you liked? I see they have skincare items, as well.

Hope you are enjoying your quiet weekend!


----------



## etoile de mer

chincac said:


> morning/afternoon/evening ladies...
> 
> *kate* i did do some damage at H..bought two 140cm silks after I chopped 4 inches off my hair and acquired a fringe too..and i bought another H bag this week too...need to go to ban island pronto...i know what you mean about the Kelly..my anemone B has been by the balcony door all summer..all the stories from the skunk thread is really terrifying!! and i still haven't done my taxes!!! wail....
> 
> J*adeite* - windsurfing??!! wow...looks really cool but i am too chicken to do it..have you had your lesson yet?? how was it?? i tried wake boarding in a river where you live..can't remember the name...gosh when i fell..i thought omg!! this river is sooooo dirty..
> 
> *Millicat* - how are you doing?? i love my new hairdo and the steak was really yummy too! i had it with anchovy hollandaise sauce..a new one to me..it was really good. i love anchovies..
> 
> *etoile *- 5'inches is a lot..must feel so much lighter. my hair was really long to start off with so it is still a few inches over my shoulders after taking 4 inches off.. my hair is dead straight..i wish it will turn wavy but it just turns frizzy when it is humid. really annoying!!
> 
> *Vigee, Fabfashion, Mindi* hope you are having a good weekend



Hi *chincac * 

Exciting about your new purchases! What came home with you&#8230;waiting for details! 

Ugh, sorry about the taxes! I hate tax season, and always do ours as early as possible, just to get it over with! 

So glad you love your new haircut! Mine is so simple, just a blunt cut, no layers. I finally realized a few years ago that this just works best for my hair. It's fine, but I have a lot of it, and share your annoying frizzy problem! Layers with wavy hair, that tends to frizz with humidity was never a happy ending! After showering, I use a small amount of essential oils mixed with rose water on my wet hair, to help prevent frizz. I can't use any of the silicone products for frizz, as I just hate the way they make my hair feel!


----------



## katekluet

Chincac  you really got Into trouble! What new bag did you get? Mine just passed the sun test, hurray...I am relieved.
I have to use curly hair products....I did try a twilly to hold my hair back in this heat and it was fun and looks good,...now I want more twillys
Etoile, your shorter bob sounds light and swingy, how fun!


----------



## thyme

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *chincac *
> 
> Exciting about your new purchases! What came home with youwaiting for details!
> 
> Ugh, sorry about the taxes! I hate tax season, and always do ours as early as possible, just to get it over with!
> 
> So glad you love your new haircut! Mine is so simple, just a blunt cut, no layers. I finally realized a few years ago that this just works best for my hair. It's fine, but I have a lot of it, and share your annoying frizzy problem! Layers with wavy hair, that tends to frizz with humidity was never a happy ending! After showering, I use a small amount of essential oils mixed with rose water on my wet hair, to help prevent frizz. I can't use any of the silicone products for frizz, as I just hate the way they make my hair feel!



dear *etoile* funny you mention essential oils!! i just bought a bottle today from my hairdresser who used it on my hair today. i thought it was gel/hair spray so i told him not to put it on my hair but he showed me the bottle. he told me to use it only on the ends of the hair. ok with me as i have really oily hair..but the ends are dry. good to know it helps with frizz too.  wish i had known earlier..it also says no silicone on the packaging too..

as for my purchases...will post pics tomorrow! night time here..


----------



## thyme

katekluet said:


> Chincac  you really got Into trouble! What new bag did you get? Mine just passed the sun test, hurray...I am relieved.
> I have to use curly hair products....I did try a twilly to hold my hair back in this heat and it was fun and looks good,...now I want more twillys
> Etoile, your shorter bob sounds light and swingy, how fun!



*kate*, good to know it passed the sun test. yes i am in bigggg trouble..will post pics tomorrow. i have dead straight hair and don't think the twilly will stay on my hair..curly hair is different story..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies! It must be night-time everywhere by now and hope everyone has had a good day!

*chincac*, looking forward to seeing pics of your H damage tomorrow!

*etoile*, I use Malibu C Miracle Repair and the hard water softener. It really works for me too. Haven't tried their skin routine but I am so tempted. 

*kate*, congrats on passing the sun test. I smelled by Bs so many times that I'm surprised they don't have make-up all over them, lol.

*jadeite*, how did the wind-surfing go today? Tell us more about it, I'm such a little scared of the ocean, so extra credit to you.

*Fabfashion*, you must be exhausted from your party today and next up is packing for Hawaii. Wow, that is a lot to do in a few days!


----------



## Nico_79

Hi everyone!  

*Etoile*, your new haircut sounds great! I wish I had the courage to chop off my hair right now too. It's getting really long and sort of bird's nest like...

*Kate*, congrats on your Kelly passing the sun test! So glad to hear it's not a stinker! Hurrah!

*Fabfashion*, I hope the birthday party went well and your DD's had lots of fun! Enjoy Hawaii! I am so envious, perfect timing as our weather is getting cold and rainy.

*Jadeite*, you're so adventurous! Kite surfing?? I hope it went well!

*Chincac*, can't wait to see your H loot!! 

*Vigee*, hope you had a relaxing weekend my Ban Island companion!  I may be planning an escape though... Just FYI.


----------



## Millicat

chincac said:


> morning/afternoon/evening ladies...
> 
> *kate* i did do some damage at H..bought two 140cm silks after I chopped 4 inches off my hair and acquired a fringe too..and i bought another H bag this week too...need to go to ban island pronto...i know what you mean about the Kelly..my anemone B has been by the balcony door all summer..all the stories from the skunk thread is really terrifying!! and i still haven't done my taxes!!! wail....
> 
> J*adeite* - windsurfing??!! wow...looks really cool but i am too chicken to do it..have you had your lesson yet?? how was it?? i tried wake boarding in a river where you live..can't remember the name...gosh when i fell..i thought omg!! this river is sooooo dirty..
> 
> *Millicat* - how are you doing?? i love my new hairdo and the steak was really yummy too! i had it with anchovy hollandaise sauce..a new one to me..it was really good. i love anchovies..
> 
> *etoile *- 5'inches is a lot..must feel so much lighter. my hair was really long to start off with so it is still a few inches over my shoulders after taking 4 inches off.. my hair is dead straight..i wish it will turn wavy but it just turns frizzy when it is humid. really annoying!!
> 
> *Vigee, Fabfashion, Mindi* hope you are having a good weekend




Hi Chincac  
All okay thanks 
I'd love to see your new 'do', can you post it somewhere (here or IG) ?
I'd post mine but that would mean seeing my face and I look a fright because 2 cold sores erupted in a week - I feel like an old hag :shame: :ninja:
Your steak though, not sure i'd like that sauce, I love anchovies but I don't think on my steaks - i'd try it though to find out !


----------



## thyme

Millicat said:


> Hi Chincac
> All okay thanks
> I'd love to see your new 'do', can you post it somewhere (here or IG) ?
> I'd post mine but that would mean seeing my face and I look a fright because 2 cold sores erupted in a week - I feel like an old hag :shame: :ninja:
> Your steak though, not sure i'd like that sauce, I love anchovies but I don't think on my steaks - i'd try it though to find out !



lol re sauce..they had stilton hollandaise too..i will try that next time 

i only have this rather bad pic taken on my mobile phone last night of my new do. hope it doesn't scare anyone..

before and after pic..


----------



## thyme

so after my haircut yesterday evening, popped into H nearby and bought my first 140cm summer silk twills. saw these on the US h.com website before they replaced it with the new horror website ...been dying to see these in the stores for a few months now. was pleasantly surprised to see both..

les berlines



coup de fouet



and this arrived last week!


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> so after my haircut yesterday evening, popped into H nearby and bought my first 140cm summer silk twills. saw these on the US h.com website before they replaced it with the new horror website ...been dying to see these in the stores for a few months now. was pleasantly surprised to see both..
> 
> les berlines
> View attachment 2770672
> 
> 
> coup de fouet
> View attachment 2770673
> 
> 
> and this arrived last week!
> View attachment 2770671



Congrats on your new goodies! And that Contance is TDF! 

I can't get used to your new haircut ...


----------



## chicinthecity777

CapriTrotteur said:


> Dipping in real quick again, because everything is going on here again.
> Hello to all, but xianxiang if I recall correct your are UK based?
> If so, we were bathroom shopping today for my mother and went to our usual place which has a fantastic selection of bathroom and kitchens.
> It is not the normal type of showroom, it does everything from basic up to mega huge glamorous creations.
> I think you can buy from anywhere in the country, they do have a website, but only a fraction of what they do is on there.
> If you are interested PM me so as to not go off topic, or I am happy to post, and I will let you have the details to see if they can find what you need.
> The prices are very reasonable compared to others too for the same product.



Dear *CapriTrotteur, and all my cafe friends who have been super supportive with my home decorating project*, we went to the house again yesterday and I have good news! The bath we like will fix after all! It's 10 cm (4 inches) bigger than we originally planned but it will fit the space with still room to spare. So we are going ahead with this bath! Also met with a very good electrician so hopefully that can be scheduled in soon!  I am so relieved with this! 

Thank you all for your help and support and kind words!


----------



## Hed Kandi

chincac said:


> so after my haircut yesterday evening, popped into H nearby and bought my first 140cm summer silk twills. saw these on the US h.com website before they replaced it with the new horror website ...been dying to see these in the stores for a few months now. was pleasantly surprised to see both..
> 
> les berlines
> View attachment 2770672
> 
> 
> coup de fouet
> View attachment 2770673
> 
> 
> and this arrived last week!
> View attachment 2770671



Sooo pretty - especially that skin! congrats!


----------



## Hed Kandi

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Dear *CapriTrotteur, and all my cafe friends who have been super supportive with my home decorating project*, we went to the house again yesterday and I have good news! The bath we like will fix after all! It's 10 cm (4 inches) bigger than we originally planned but it will fit the space with still room to spare. So we are going ahead with this bath! Also met with a very good electrician so hopefully that can be scheduled in soon!  I am so relieved with this!
> 
> Thank you all for your help and support and kind words!



 good news!


----------



## chicinthecity777

So I have another home deco story which some of you may find funny. My SO contacted this local fireplace company to come to the house to do a survey for a quote about a month ago. We all imagined people who install fireplace are your typical builder type. But eventually a super cute good looking young guy turned up! He's probably in his mid-late 20s, light brown hair and blue eyes with tanned skin, in a sort of Hugh Grant meet Brad Pitt kind of way. After he left, even my SO said "Wow that guy was good looking!" 

So since then, the correspondence with anything to do with fireplace has been completed transferred to me! I had call him to discuss options etc. Yesterday I thought it was my lucky day because we were going to pop to their store to discuss a few things again. But unfortunately he wasn't in! I expressed my huge disappointment about this to my SO, being very frustrated about the delay this may cause... My SO was totally un-fazed about it all, and he looked at me and said in a deadpan voice: "Maybe you can request him to come and fix the fireplace naked or something..."  Yeah, I wish!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hed Kandi said:


> good news!


----------



## Millicat

chincac said:


> lol re sauce..they had stilton hollandaise too..i will try that next time
> 
> i only have this rather bad pic taken on my mobile phone last night of my new do. hope it doesn't scare anyone..
> 
> before and after pic..
> 
> View attachment 2770658
> 
> 
> View attachment 2770659



I like it


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Congrats on your new goodies! And that Contance is TDF!
> 
> I can't get used to your new haircut ...



thank you dear!! lol..i can tell you are not a fan..but it grows very fast and always end up parting in the middle anyway 
and very happy to hear your bathtub is ok after all



xiangxiang0731 said:


> So I have another home deco story which some of you may find funny. My SO contacted this local fireplace company to come to the house to do a survey for a quote about a month ago. We all imagined people who install fireplace are your typical builder type. But eventually a super cute good looking young guy turned up! He's probably in his mid-late 20s, light brown hair and blue eyes with tanned skin, in a sort of Hugh Grant meet Brad Pitt kind of way. After he left, even my SO said "Wow that guy was good looking!"
> 
> So since then, the correspondence with anything to do with fireplace has been completed transferred to me! I had call him to discuss options etc. Yesterday I thought it was my lucky day because we were going to pop to their store to discuss a few things again. But unfortunately he wasn't in! I expressed my huge disappointment about this to my SO, being very frustrated about the delay this may cause... My SO was totally un-fazed about it all, and he looked at me and said in a deadpan voice: "Maybe you can request him to come and fix the fireplace naked or something..."  Yeah, I wish!



ooohhhh..i want to be there when he is there next!! i can pretend to be your assistant


----------



## Millicat

chincac said:


> so after my haircut yesterday evening, popped into H nearby and bought my first 140cm summer silk twills. saw these on the US h.com website before they replaced it with the new horror website ...been dying to see these in the stores for a few months now. was pleasantly surprised to see both..
> 
> les berlines
> View attachment 2770672
> 
> 
> coup de fouet
> View attachment 2770673
> 
> 
> and this arrived last week!
> View attachment 2770671



Both gorgeous


----------



## thyme

Hed Kandi said:


> Sooo pretty - especially that skin! congrats!


----------



## thyme

Millicat said:


> I like it





Millicat said:


> Both gorgeous



thank you dear *Millicat*...have you ventured out today yet?? i haven't yet! it looks really nice and sunny outside but i think it will be quite cold...the rest of the  week is looking really dreary - cold and rain!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> so after my haircut yesterday evening, popped into H nearby and bought my first 140cm summer silk twills. saw these on the US h.com website before they replaced it with the new horror website ...been dying to see these in the stores for a few months now. was pleasantly surprised to see both..
> 
> les berlines
> View attachment 2770672
> 
> 
> coup de fouet
> View attachment 2770673
> 
> 
> and this arrived last week!
> View attachment 2770671





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Dear *CapriTrotteur, and all my cafe friends who have been super supportive with my home decorating project*, we went to the house again yesterday and I have good news! The bath we like will fix after all! It's 10 cm (4 inches) bigger than we originally planned but it will fit the space with still room to spare. So we are going ahead with this bath! Also met with a very good electrician so hopefully that can be scheduled in soon!  I am so relieved with this!
> 
> Thank you all for your help and support and kind words!



Morning and afternoon, ladies! 
Although I have been awake for hours, I still feel a little drowsy ~ bad night's sleep unfortunately 

*chincac*, love your new hair and you added bangs, too. This is quite a change and I like it! Now, more importantly, lol, your new H purchases. WOW, you hit the lottery with that beautiful croc Constance PHW. Major congrats on this gorgeous exotic. I should know this but what is the color name? 

Also, great minds think alike because I just ordered that same XL Coup de Fouet silk, so we are twins  Mine should arrive tomorrow. Plus, I love that design so much that I purchased the XL red/fuchsia/orange CW 11, pic below. It's very classic H IMO. 

*xiangxiang*, so happy about your bath tub! YAY!!! One problem resolved, this is great news! 

*Milli*, there is NOTHING worse than cold sores! I sympathize with you  

The sister XL Coup de Fouet silk CW 11 arriving later this week:


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Morning and afternoon, ladies!
> Although I have been awake for hours, I still feel a little drowsy ~ bad night's sleep unfortunately
> 
> *chincac*, love your new hair and you added bangs, too. This is quite a change and I like it! Now, more importantly, lol, your new H purchases. WOW, you hit the lottery with that beautiful croc Constance PHW. Major congrats on this gorgeous exotic. I should know this but what is the color name?
> 
> Also, great minds think alike because I just ordered that same XL Coup de Fouet silk, so we are twins  Mine should arrive tomorrow. Plus, I love that design so much that I purchased the XL red/fuchsia/orange CW 11, pic below. It's very classic H IMO.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, so happy about your bath tub! YAY!!! One problem resolved, this is great news!
> 
> *Milli*, there is NOTHING worse than cold sores! I sympathize with you
> 
> The sister XL Coup de Fouet silk CW 11 arriving later this week:



dear *Vigee*..sorry to hear you didn't sleep well! perhaps you can have a nap later by the pool 

and thank you! the bag is amethyst.

so happy to be xl silk twins with you. and congrats on the red one too. you look great in bright red. i wasn't a fan of this design on sight but it ties well. the colours on this pink one really surprised me. thought it will washed me out but it didn't at all. i also tried on another one ages ago, the dark purple. that is also very nice..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> dear *Vigee*..sorry to hear you didn't sleep well! perhaps you can have a nap later by the pool
> 
> and thank you! the bag is amethyst.
> 
> so happy to be xl silk twins with you. and congrats on the red one too. you look great in bright red. i wasn't a fan of this design on sight but it ties well. the colours on this pink one really surprised me. thought it will washed me out but it didn't at all. i also tried on another one ages ago, the dark purple. that is also very nice..



*chincac*, should have known the exotic color is amethyst! Shows how tired I am this morning  I am doing my best to rally and wake-up with an energy drink.

It's too cold to swim and our pool was supposed to be closed yesterday but now delayed due to rain. So, I will have a nap later today but indoors probably with a book.

Love every CW of the XL Coup de Fouet silk and am trying these out as an alternative to my GMs. I totally baby my cashmere and silk GMs and still find minor pulls after wearing them. This irritates me to no end, so I am turning my attention back to H silks, both the 140cms and the 90cm. 

Do any of you have a Maxi Twilly? Saw one in H  a few days ago and wondered if I would actually wear it, so I hesitated buying it. Opinions, please! Thanks


----------



## katekluet

Chincac, I commented on the other thead about your pretty new scarves...wow, what a stunning bag, congratulations! Great color to wear with many things. 
Your new do is cute! I thought when you said you acquired fringe it was a scarf with fringe...lol...I always wanted bangs but can't with curly hair...enjoy the fun change.
XiangXiang, what good news on the bath and now the project can move forward....perhaps the fireplace will require multiple consultations .....?
Vigee, have tried on the maxi twilly as my SA likes them, but wasn't tempted...they look cute worn around the waist, that is not an area I want to call attention to though


----------



## Millicat

chincac said:


> thank you dear *Millicat*...have you ventured out today yet?? i haven't yet! it looks really nice and sunny outside but i think it will be quite cold...the rest of the  week is looking really dreary - cold and rain!!



Nope ! Didn't venture anywhere, had a very slow and very lazy day 

I've seen the forecast, and the gloom is back, _and_ the cold 
How I hate the greyness of this country :shame:
November ...... ugh, _the_ greyest month, let's get that over with please !


----------



## Millicat

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Morning and afternoon, ladies!
> Although I have been awake for hours, I still feel a little drowsy ~ bad night's sleep unfortunately
> 
> *chincac*, love your new hair and you added bangs, too. This is quite a change and I like it! Now, more importantly, lol, your new H purchases. WOW, you hit the lottery with that beautiful croc Constance PHW. Major congrats on this gorgeous exotic. I should know this but what is the color name?
> 
> Also, great minds think alike because I just ordered that same XL Coup de Fouet silk, so we are twins  Mine should arrive tomorrow. Plus, I love that design so much that I purchased the XL red/fuchsia/orange CW 11, pic below. It's very classic H IMO.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, so happy about your bath tub! YAY!!! One problem resolved, this is great news!
> 
> *Milli*, there is NOTHING worse than cold sores! I sympathize with you
> 
> The sister XL Coup de Fouet silk CW 11 arriving later this week:




:ninja:  a sign of being run down, in my case definite hit and runs :ninja:


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> thank you dear!! lol..i can tell you are not a fan..but it grows very fast and always end up parting in the middle anyway
> and very happy to hear your bathtub is ok after all
> 
> ooohhhh..i want to be there when he is there next!! i can pretend to be your assistant



I should request him to come to fix the fireplace topless (surely that not unreasonable) and introduce you as my project manager, who need to monitor the installation through out!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> So I have another home deco story which some of you may find funny. My SO contacted this local fireplace company to come to the house to do a survey for a quote about a month ago. We all imagined people who install fireplace are your typical builder type. But eventually a super cute good looking young guy turned up! He's probably in his mid-late 20s, light brown hair and blue eyes with tanned skin, in a sort of Hugh Grant meet Brad Pitt kind of way. After he left, even my SO said "Wow that guy was good looking!"
> 
> So since then, the correspondence with anything to do with fireplace has been completed transferred to me! I had call him to discuss options etc. Yesterday I thought it was my lucky day because we were going to pop to their store to discuss a few things again. But unfortunately he wasn't in! I expressed my huge disappointment about this to my SO, being very frustrated about the delay this may cause... My SO was totally un-fazed about it all, and he looked at me and said in a deadpan voice:* "Maybe you can request him to come and fix the fireplace naked or something..." * Yeah, I wish!



*xiangxiang*, your SO is brilliant and your story is hilarious! Maybe you can drag this project out for a very long time, lol?


----------



## katekluet

Millicat said:


> Hi Chincac
> All okay thanks
> I'd love to see your new 'do', can you post it somewhere (here or IG) ?
> I'd post mine but that would mean seeing my face and I look a fright because 2 cold sores erupted in a week - I feel like an old hag :shame: :ninja:
> Your steak though, not sure i'd like that sauce, I love anchovies but I don't think on my steaks - i'd try it though to find out !


Milli, what is IG ?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Milli, what is IG ?



*kate*, *Milli* probably meant Instagram. It's usually shortened to IG


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> Chincac, I commented on the other thead about your pretty new scarves...wow, what a stunning bag, congratulations! Great color to wear with many things.
> Your new do is cute! I thought when you said you acquired fringe it was a scarf with fringe...lol...I always wanted bangs but can't with curly hair...enjoy the fun change.
> XiangXiang, what good news on the bath and now the project can move forward....perhaps the fireplace will require multiple consultations .....?
> Vigee, have tried on the maxi twilly as my SA likes them, but wasn't tempted...they look cute worn around the waist, that is not an area I want to call attention to though





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, your SO is brilliant and your story is hilarious! Maybe you can drag this project out for a very long time, lol?



Ladies, the fireplace project definitely needs multiple consultation etc. In fact it's the only project I wouldn't mind having some problems and delays on.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, the fireplace project definitely needs multiple consultation etc. In fact it's the only project I wouldn't mind having some problems and delays on.



*xiangxiang*, this fireplace project sounds like innocent eye-candy FUN!

Years ago, I had an appliance that needed fixing and the repairman came out and fixed it. That part was good. Then he told me that he was a male stripper and proceeded to get a POSTER out of his repair van to show it to me. Needless to say, IRL, I was embarrassed and almost passed out. Life is so strange.


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, this fireplace project sounds like innocent eye-candy FUN!
> 
> Years ago, I had an appliance that needed fixing and the repairman came out and fixed it. That part was good. Then he told me that he was a male stripper and proceeded to get a POSTER out of his repair van to show it to me. Needless to say, IRL, I was embarrassed and almost passed out. Life is so strange.



bwah ha ha ha..*Vigee*...that's hilarious!! thanks for sharing 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> I should request him to come to fix the fireplace topless (surely that not unreasonable) and introduce you as my project manager, who need to monitor the installation through out!



yes dear that sounds like a plan!! what if he does a *Vigee* i.e. show me a poster??  



Millicat said:


> Nope ! Didn't venture anywhere, had a very slow and very lazy day
> 
> I've seen the forecast, and the gloom is back, _and_ the cold
> How I hate the greyness of this country :shame:
> November ...... ugh, _the_ greyest month, let's get that over with please !



lazy days are good!! people underestimate the benefit of lazy slow days..but I did go out in the end! it was nice and mild..lol..i love november, it's autumn my favourite season..planning my walks in the english countryside already late oct/early nov..are the colours showing where you are? none showing in my part of town. are your cold sores healing?



katekluet said:


> Chincac, I commented on the other thead about your pretty new scarves...wow, what a stunning bag, congratulations! Great color to wear with many things.
> Your new do is cute! I thought when you said you acquired fringe it was a scarf with fringe...lol...I always wanted bangs but can't with curly hair...enjoy the fun change.
> XiangXiang, what good news on the bath and now the project can move forward....perhaps the fireplace will require multiple consultations .....?
> Vigee, have tried on the maxi twilly as my SA likes them, but wasn't tempted...they look cute worn around the waist, that is not an area I want to call attention to though



thank you dear *kate* lol re fringe!! i forgot it is also called bangs..mine grows really quickly..will probably last a week then it will part in the middle naturally..doesn't last long!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hi everyone! 

*kate* - So glad your bag passed the sun test!  What a huge relief! 

*chincac* - I hope you love your essential oils! I'm so in love with mine  and have used the same mix for skin and hair for so many years. I love the way they smell, it's an aromatherapeutic treat everyday! Loved seeing your new do, what fun! So nice to have a change once in a while. And your scarves and purple croc Constance  are beautiful! I love purple and think this gorgeous bag  is perfect investment piece as it goes with everything! Looks great with black, brown, grey, navy

*Millicat* - I hope your weather's not to dreary this week! We are hoping for dreary, cold weather, here! So dry...

*Vigee* - Excited to hear about your newly ordered 140 twills! Regarding the Maxi Twilly, I haven't tried one yet. There hasn't been a pattern and colorway that seemed right for me. But they do look like fun! Did you get to play with one? Hopefully you're curled up with a good book today, and your adorable Coco! Yikes, regarding the appliance repair incident!  I'd have felt the same!

*Nico* - Please send some of your cold and rainy weather!  :rain: I'd be excited to even get even get some light fog, and a touch of wind! It's been so hot and dry here, and my skin is unhappy. 

*xiangxiang* - Great news about the bathtub! And regarding your fireplace, perhaps you are going through a particularly indecisive phase?  This project may require many, many changes and refinements along the way!


----------



## Nico_79

*Xiangxiang*, your SO is too funny! I think if you can, maybe make your new home very hot so he will have to take off his shirt. :giggles:

*Vigee*, that is hilarious!! I would've been so shocked and not know what to say.

*Chincac*, OMG your constance is GORGY!! Congrats! Like the new haircut too! So fun to try something new once in awhile.

*Etoile*, funny you requesting the rain, it was amazingly sunny today. Still chilly though. I will happily trade you weather!


----------



## Julide

HI all!!!Just a quick hi! My internet is not so great, have had trouble posting. But have enjoyed seeing all your posts!! I hope you are all well!


Love the new hair do Chinac!Also love the goodies that you got from H recently!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Julide said:


> HI all!!!Just a quick hi! My internet is not so great, have had trouble posting. But have enjoyed seeing all your posts!! I hope you are all well!
> 
> 
> Love the new hair do Chinac!Also love the goodies that you got from H recently!



*Julide*, sorry to hear about your internet and you have been missed here at the cafe! 

*etoile*, my SA was wearing a Maxi Twilly last week and these have never really ever interested me before but she looked very fresh wearing it. Of course, then I started considering them although I have never jumped on the MT train before. I must be getting bored, lol. Must wait for my 140cm silks to arrive this week and stay on Ban Island.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, this fireplace project sounds like innocent eye-candy FUN!
> 
> Years ago, I had an appliance that needed fixing and the repairman came out and fixed it. That part was good. Then he told me that he was a male stripper and proceeded to get a POSTER out of his repair van to show it to me. Needless to say, IRL, I was embarrassed and almost passed out. Life is so strange.



OMG!!! I would be embarrassed too!


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> bwah ha ha ha..*Vigee*...that's hilarious!! thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> yes dear that sounds like a plan!! what if he does a *Vigee* i.e. show me a poster??
> 
> 
> 
> lazy days are good!! people underestimate the benefit of lazy slow days..but I did go out in the end! it was nice and mild..lol..i love november, it's autumn my favourite season..planning my walks in the english countryside already late oct/early nov..are the colours showing where you are? none showing in my part of town. are your cold sores healing?
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear *kate* lol re fringe!! i forgot it is also called bangs..mine grows really quickly..will probably last a week then it will part in the middle naturally..doesn't last long!



 I really really hope he doesn't come up with a poster!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> *xiangxiang* - Great news about the bathtub! And regarding your fireplace, perhaps you are going through a particularly indecisive phase?  This project may require many, many changes and refinements along the way!





Nico_79 said:


> *Xiangxiang*, your SO is too funny! I think if you can, maybe make your new home very hot so he will have to take off his shirt. :giggles:



 you ladies are too funny! You have given me some great ideas about this fireplace project! What should I do gosh I am indecisive already!


----------



## thyme

*xiangxiang*, we need careful planning 

*etoile, Nico* thank you dearies! i am very pleased with the Constance..

*Julide*, come back soon. and thank you too! 

*Anfang*, where art thou?

*Jadeite*, I hope she hasn't kitesurfed out of the country! or maybe she has?

good night ladies!


----------



## etoile de mer

*Julide* -  Come back soon, we miss you! Hope all us well!

*Vigee* - Oh bother about your CSGMs  I know how careful you are with your things! I guess little pulls are invevitable, as they are so delicate. I'm bracing myself for the first pulls in mine! I'll gladly buy more of the 140 twills, as they do seem more carefree. And I think it would be fun to have at least one MT, but I may be waiting a while for the right pattern and CW.

*xiangxiang* - So glad we've been helpful! 

*chincac *- I was just thinking the same! *Anfang* we miss you, and *Jadeite*, hoping your kitesurfing went well!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*xiangxiang*, your fireplace project has taken on a life of it's own here! 

*Nico*, good-night and sleep well!

*etoile*, I am going to pass on the Maxi Twilly and see how I fare with the XL silks. Hopefully better than all my GMs, which are causing me so much pain with each pull and snag.

*Anfang* is definitely MIA. Wonder where she has been hiding? Probably hard at work!


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> *xiangxiang*, we need careful planning





etoile de mer said:


> *xiangxiang* - So glad we've been helpful!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, your fireplace project has taken on a life of it's own here!



Ladies, this is the most interesting project of my home deco so far! Poor guy has no idea how much scheming is happening against him!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> *Vigee* - Oh bother about your CSGMs  I know how careful you are with your things! I guess little pulls are invevitable, as they are so delicate. I'm bracing myself for the first pulls in mine! I'll gladly buy more of the 140 twills, as they do seem more carefree. And I think it would be fun to have at least one MT, but I may be waiting a while for the right pattern and CW.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *etoile*, I am going to pass on the Maxi Twilly and see how I fare with the XL silks. Hopefully better than all my GMs, which are causing me so much pain with each pull and snag.



On the issue of pulls on CSGMs, I am also too much of a perfectionist. But Hermes apparently can repair it. I have just sent in one of mine with a very big pull for repair and I shall let you know the result once I get it back. It's been a month and I haven't heard anything.


----------



## TenaciousB

xiangxiang0731 said:


> On the issue of pulls on CSGMs, I am also too much of a perfectionist. But Hermes apparently can repair it. I have just sent in one of mine with a very big pull for repair and I shall let you know the result once I get it back. It's been a month and I haven't heard anything.




Wow that's awesome that they can do that. I hope it'll turn out as good as new. Did they have to send it to Paris?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> On the issue of pulls on CSGMs, I am also too much of a perfectionist. But Hermes apparently can repair it. I have just sent in one of mine with a very big pull for repair and I shall let you know the result once I get it back. It's been a month and I haven't heard anything.



Morning and afternoon, ladies! 

*xiangxiang*, my SA did mention that she will happily look at my CSGMs and repair them herself ~ and I will probably take in two for her to look at and try to fix. For me, being so OCD about pulls and snags it doesn't make much sense ~ no matter how much I LOVE them ~ to keep buying CSGMs unless they can be maintained perfectly. Especially since I am so careful with them! Maybe the rumors are correct and in recent years H has made CSGMs thinner therefore are more delicate.

All of my silks have remained in perfect condition and some are years old and worn often. This is the main reason that I have transitioned in to XL silks. 

Hope that everyone has a good Monday planned!


----------



## chicinthecity777

TenaciousB said:


> Wow that's awesome that they can do that. I hope it'll turn out as good as new. Did they have to send it to Paris?



My store has a tailor in house so it will be done in the store. I don't know what would happen if a store doesn't have a in-house tailor.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Morning and afternoon, ladies!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, my SA did mention that she will happily look at my CSGMs and repair them herself ~ and I will probably take in two for her to look at and try to fix. For me, being so OCD about pulls and snags it doesn't make much sense ~ no matter how much I LOVE them ~ to keep buying CSGMs unless they can be maintained perfectly. Especially since I am so careful with them! Maybe the rumors are correct and in recent years H has made CSGMs thinner therefore are more delicate.
> 
> All of my silks have remained in perfect condition and some are years old and worn often. This is the main reason that I have transitioned in to XL silks.
> 
> Hope that everyone has a good Monday planned!



I personally find 90 silk twill pretty strong and my older scarves are all in good condition too. But some odd newer silks and the maxi twilly have pulls already. I don't know it enough to tell whether the woven technical is different or something.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I personally find 90 silk twill pretty strong and my older scarves are all in good condition too. But some odd newer silks and the maxi twilly have pulls already. I don't know it enough to tell whether the woven technical is different or something.



*xiangxiang*, do you actually wear your Maxi Twilly? Also, I am considering looking in to buying older CSGMs that might be more durable.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, do you actually wear your Maxi Twilly? Also, I am considering looking in to buying older CSGMs that might be more durable.



Yes i like MT a lot. But I don't find my only MT's silk durable as my 90 silks. don't know why. I want to add another MT regardless as they are quite easy to wear.


----------



## Nico_79

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yes i like MT a lot. But I don't find my only MT's silk durable as my 90 silks. don't know why. I want to add another MT regardless as they are quite easy to wear.


 
*Xiangxiang, *what part of your MT's are wearing if I may ask? I have two MT's I have not yet worn, but noticed the seam the silk had frayed a bit?? Not sure if I should get more as they look great on others, but for some reason I can't figure it out.   Also really interesting to know H can fix pulls, I have one or two and it drives me nuts. I don't think our store has a tailor on site though, so I may have to live with it for now.

*Vigee*, I hear ya on the delicate nature of csgms. I really think the newer ones are thinner in comparison. At first I thought it was just the dyes they used, but it's the overall feel imo that does not feel as fluffy (non-technical term here) or as strong. I've been considering the XL silks too, my SA pulled out Tapis Persans and OMG it's love. Too bad I had just bought my K, so I need to cool down on the H buying for a bit. 

Also been wondering where our dear *Anfang* has hidden herself? Hope whatever she is doing, she is healthy and happy. 

*Julide*, sorry to hear about yout internet issues, miss you and hope you will be back soon!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> *Xiangxiang, *what part of your MT's are wearing if I may ask? I have two MT's I have not yet worn, but noticed the seam the silk had frayed a bit?? Not sure if I should get more as they look great on others, but for some reason I can't figure it out.   Also really interesting to know H can fix pulls, I have one or two and it drives me nuts. I don't think our store has a tailor on site though, so I may have to live with it for now.
> 
> *Vigee*, I hear ya on the delicate nature of csgms. I really think the newer ones are thinner in comparison. At first I thought it was just the dyes they used, *but it's the overall feel imo that does not feel as fluffy (non-technical term here) or as strong. I've been considering the XL silks too, my SA pulled out Tapis Persans and OMG it's love.* Too bad I had just bought my K, so I need to cool down on the H buying for a bit.
> 
> Also been wondering where our dear *Anfang* has hidden herself? Hope whatever she is doing, she is healthy and happy.
> 
> *Julide*, sorry to hear about yout internet issues, miss you and hope you will be back soon!



*Nico*, glad that I am not just imagining things regarding the growing delicacy of CSGMs because I am steely stern about how mine are worn and treated in general ~ truly like I am caring for an infant, lol. Yet I see very small pulls here and there and it does drive me crazy. Decided that for the CSGM price that I would switch over to the XL silks and I have a feeling that they will be much more durable and as wearable.  Just bought three of them ~ one Folklore and two Coup de Fouet designs.

Love the XL Tapis Persans silk, it is simply stunning. *ms piggy* just posted a few pics in the Fall 2014 thread and it is so beautiful. Hope that there is one in your future!


----------



## Nico_79

Ah can't wait to see which XL silks you decide to keep! I love the Coup de Fouet silk, it matches wonderfully with rouge casaque. 

Yes, saw Ms Piggy's post! I am not sure which cw to get, I tried the brown/black one and it's a beautiful neutral, but I wasn't wowed by it. Also tried the pale blue/red and the blue washed me out so I'm going to wait until something more vibrant pops up.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nico_79 said:


> *Xiangxiang, *what part of your MT's are wearing if I may ask? I have two MT's I have not yet worn, but noticed the seam the silk had frayed a bit?? Not sure if I should get more as they look great on others, but for some reason I can't figure it out.   Also really interesting to know H can fix pulls, I have one or two and it drives me nuts. I don't think our store has a tailor on site though, so I may have to live with it for now.
> 
> *Vigee*, I hear ya on the delicate nature of csgms. I really think the newer ones are thinner in comparison. At first I thought it was just the dyes they used, but it's the overall feel imo that does not feel as fluffy (non-technical term here) or as strong. I've been considering the XL silks too, my SA pulled out Tapis Persans and OMG it's love. Too bad I had just bought my K, so I need to cool down on the H buying for a bit.
> 
> Also been wondering where our dear *Anfang* has hidden herself? Hope whatever she is doing, she is healthy and happy.
> 
> *Julide*, sorry to hear about yout internet issues, miss you and hope you will be back soon!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, glad that I am not just imagining things regarding the growing delicacy of CSGMs because I am steely stern about how mine are worn and treated in general ~ truly like I am caring for an infant, lol. Yet I see very small pulls here and there and it does drive me crazy. Decided that for the CSGM price that I would switch over to the XL silks and I have a feeling that they will be much more durable and as wearable.  Just bought three of them ~ one Folklore and two Coup de Fouet designs.
> 
> Love the XL Tapis Persans silk, it is simply stunning. *ms piggy* just posted a few pics in the Fall 2014 thread and it is so beautiful. Hope that there is one in your future!



My MT is worn at just random places so must be pulled by things around me etc. The easiest way to wear it is to tie the two ends, then loop it around your neck 3-4 times depending on how tight you want it to be. 

I have four 140cm silks in various thickness (summer twill, DD, washed silk and muslin) but I do find myself reach out to my cashmere GMs a lot more. I just like the softer feel of them and the way they tie more snug. So despite my annoyance with pulls etc, I still prefer cashmere to silk GMs.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> My MT is worn at just random places so must be pulled by things around me etc. The easiest way to wear it is to tie the two ends, then loop it around your neck 3-4 times depending on how tight you want it to be.
> 
> I have four 140cm silks in various thickness (summer twill, DD, washed silk and muslin) but I do find myself reach out to my cashmere GMs a lot more. I just like the softer feel of them and the way they tie more snug. *So despite my annoyance with pulls etc, I still prefer cashmere to silk GMs*.



*xiangxiang*, thanks for the feedback regarding your experience with XL silks and CSMGs. It will be interesting to look back in a year and see which ones are worn the most and how well they hold up.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, thanks for the feedback regarding your experience with XL silks and CSMGs. It will be interesting to look back in a year and see which ones are worn the most and how well they hold up.



I think the giant silks are fine. I just had some issues with MT.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*xiangxiang*, that's good to hear about the XL silks as I just bought three and I am supposedly on Ban Island. Oopsy! 

The Maxi Twilly? I think that I better hold off on them and wait.

Anything more on the fireplace project? Sounds like you are doing MAJOR renovations on the house ~ the bathroom, pond and fireplace ~ that's a lot!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, that's good to hear about the XL silks as I just bought three and I am supposedly on Ban Island. Oopsy!
> 
> The Maxi Twilly? I think that I better hold off on them and wait.
> 
> Anything more on the fireplace project? Sounds like you are doing MAJOR renovations on the house ~ the bathroom, pond and fireplace ~ that's a lot!



Have you received your silk GMs yet? I wanna see!

Well the house is brand new build never been lived in! We just don't like some of the finishings in there. So we are replacing some and add some new features. 

After repeatedly calling the fireplace show room but couldn't get hold of the guy to discuss a few things, I now have his mobile number!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Have you received your silk GMs yet? I wanna see!
> 
> Well the house is brand new build never been lived in! We just don't like some of the finishings in there. So we are replacing some and add some new features.
> 
> After repeatedly calling the fireplace show room but couldn't get hold of the guy to discuss a few things,* I now have his mobile number! *



*xiangxiang*, have two out of the three silk GMs and the third should arrive soon! I will take a pic once they are all here. What I really like is that I picked out totally different color palettes, which is unusual for me. Can't wait to wear them. 

Also, having Mr. Hottie Fireplace guy's mobile number could be a very dangerous thing. You better drag out this project for a very long, long time and fill us in on the details!


----------



## Nico_79

*Xiangxiang*, I like your strategy! Call enough times and they will give your his cell!  Here's hoping you can snap a pic with Mr. Hot Stuff with the fireplace in the background, all for reference of course...I mean I *could* potentially need a new fireplace too.....


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, have two out of the three silk GMs and the third should arrive soon! I will take a pic once they are all here. What I really like is that I picked out totally different color palettes, which is unusual for me. Can't wait to wear them.
> 
> Also, having Mr. Hottie Fireplace guy's mobile number could be a very dangerous thing. You better drag out this project for a very long, long time and fill us in on the details!



*Vigee*, looking forward to your GM silks



Nico_79 said:


> *Xiangxiang*, I like your strategy! Call enough times and they will give your his cell!  Here's hoping you can snap a pic with Mr. Hot Stuff with the fireplace in the background, all for reference of course...I mean I *could* potentially need a new fireplace too.....



*Nico*, I also asked for pic


----------



## etoile de mer

Yes, *xiangxiang*, it makes perfect sense to snap a few pics of Mr Masonry while he's working on your fireplace. We'll definitely need him in the pics, for scale reference, to properly evaluate the design and proportions of your fireplace!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> On the issue of pulls on CSGMs, I am also too much of a perfectionist. But Hermes apparently can repair it. I have just sent in one of mine with a very big pull for repair and I shall let you know the result once I get it back. It's been a month and I haven't heard anything.



*xiangxiang*, I'll be very interested to hear of the results! I've recently considered a lovely, simple, boiled wool coat for winter. It's offered in very pretty colors, but it closes with a big zipper up the front. Of course I immediately thought of my CSGMs, and what that zipper could easily do to them!  I've pondered whether the zipper could easily be removed. I'm redesigning the coat in my mind, to accommodate my cashmere shawls!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, have two out of the three silk GMs and the third should arrive soon! I will take a pic once they are all here. What I really like is that I picked out totally different color palettes, which is unusual for me. Can't wait to wear them.
> 
> Also, having Mr. Hottie Fireplace guy's mobile number could be a very dangerous thing. You better drag out this project for a very long, long time and fill us in on the details!





Nico_79 said:


> *Xiangxiang*, I like your strategy! Call enough times and they will give your his cell!  Here's hoping you can snap a pic with Mr. Hot Stuff with the fireplace in the background, all for reference of course...I mean I *could* potentially need a new fireplace too.....





chincac said:


> *Vigee*, looking forward to your GM silks
> 
> 
> 
> *Nico*, I also asked for pic





etoile de mer said:


> Yes, *xiangxiang*, it makes perfect sense to snap a few pics of Mr Masonry while he's working on your fireplace. We'll definitely need him in the pics, for scale reference, to properly evaluate the design and proportions of your fireplace!



 ladies, I am totally innocent in getting his mobile number! I didn't ask for it. The reception lady offered it to me. Maybe after he finally installs the fireplace in my living room, with central heating on full blast of course, I could ask him to pose a photo with the end product so I can show to my cafe friends, ahem... potential customers for detailed reference? ??


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> *xiangxiang*, I'll be very interested to hear of the results! I've recently considered a lovely, simple, boiled wool coat for winter. It's offered in very pretty colors, but it closes with a big zipper up the front. Of course I immediately thought of my CSGMs, and what that zipper could easily do to them!  I've pondered whether the zipper could easily be removed. I'm redesigning the coat in my mind, to accommodate my cashmere shawls!



I just emailed my SA asking her to check the progress of this repair. I will let you know as soon as I get it back. I do exactly the same with my clothing, avoid anything with heavy metal zips but sometimes this can't be done. I am very very careful with my GM but I still get snags.


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> ladies, I am totally innocent in getting his mobile number! I didn't ask for it. The reception lady offered it for me. Maybe after he finally installs the fireplace in my living room, with central heating on full blast of course, I could ask him to pose a photo with the end product so I can show to my cafe friends, ahem... potential customers for detailed reference? ??



i like your way of thinking!!


----------



## Mindi B

etoile de mer said:


> Yes, *xiangxiang*, it makes perfect sense to snap a few pics of Mr Masonry while he's working on your fireplace. We'll definitely need him in the pics, for scale reference, to properly evaluate the design and proportions of your fireplace!



Shirtless.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> ladies, I am totally innocent in getting his mobile number! I didn't ask for it. The reception lady offered it to me. Maybe after he finally installs the fireplace in my living room, with central heating on full blast of course, I could ask him to pose a photo with the end product so I can show to my cafe friends, ahem... potential customers for detailed reference? ??



*xiangxiang*, maybe a few pics of him showing you how to work...the fireplace?
Shirtless, of course. I do like *Mindi's *suggestion.

Eeeek, we are a rowdy group here!


----------



## Jadeite

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, this fireplace project sounds like innocent eye-candy FUN!
> 
> 
> 
> Years ago, I had an appliance that needed fixing and the repairman came out and fixed it. That part was good. Then he told me that he was a male stripper and proceeded to get a POSTER out of his repair van to show it to me. Needless to say, IRL, I was embarrassed and almost passed out. Life is so strange.




Bwahahahahhaha!!!! He was definitely looking to short circuit something. LMAO


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> you ladies are too funny! You have given me some great ideas about this fireplace project! What should I do gosh I am indecisive already!




The fireplace installation guy should come naked and test it out? To see if it's warm enough?


----------



## Jadeite

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *etoile*, I am going to pass on the Maxi Twilly and see how I fare with the XL silks. Hopefully better than all my GMs, which are causing me so much pain!




I have two MTs , the only way I wear them is to tie like a sash across the waist when I wear a dress. Like a belt. Adds some colour to my dress. I otherwise don't drape any silks around my neck. I'd say the MT works better than a 90x90 around the waist.


----------



## Jadeite

Nico_79 said:


> *Xiangxiang*, I like your strategy! Call enough times and they will give your his cell!  Here's hoping you can snap a pic with Mr. Hot Stuff with the fireplace in the background, all for reference of course...I mean I *could* potentially need a new fireplace too.....




Does he do overseas projects? I don't need a fireplace but I'm sure I will give him something to do.


----------



## Jadeite

etoile de mer said:


> Yes, *xiangxiang*, it makes perfect sense to snap a few pics of Mr Masonry while he's working on your fireplace. We'll definitely need him in the pics, for scale reference, to properly evaluate the design and proportions of your fireplace!




A pic? Yes indeed. Send it my way, is be happy to give my opinions of his umm... Skills. From an overseas consultant's perspective.


----------



## Jadeite

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Shirtless, of course. I do like *Mindi's *suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> Eeeek, we are a rowdy group here!




No other way but shirtless. We have to be sure he has the right qualifications to do the work. The integrity of xiang's fireplace is at risk here.


----------



## Jadeite

So ladies I hear it's all good here especially with xiang's home project and yippee good news about that bathtub.! Now is the tub installation guy gonna give the other shirtless guy a run for his money?


----------



## Jadeite

I survived kitesurfing. It's basically a giant (huge!) kite strapped to my body and when the wind picks up... A surfing we go! Well except where I am a little light so the kite carried me off pretty quickly off my feet and into the air. Suspended feet. My partner had to grab on to me to pull me down. Another girl flew, as in literally flew across the sand a good 10ft or so before landing face down. We had a few tumbles, it was tiring (strong arms and legs) but fun. I got sunburnt on my back. This is literally what it feels to be Gone with the Wind. Forget Scarlett o'hara. Here I am. Lol


----------



## Nico_79

Jadeite said:


> I survived kitesurfing. It's basically a giant (huge!) kite strapped to my body and when the wind picks up... A surfing we go! Well except where I am a little light so the kite carried me off pretty quickly off my feet and into the air. Suspended feet. My partner had to grab on to me to pull me down. Another girl flew, as in literally flew across the sand a good 10ft or so before landing face down. We had a few tumbles, it was tiring (strong arms and legs) but fun. I got sunburnt on my back. This is literally what it feels to be Gone with the Wind. Forget Scarlett o'hara. Here I am. Lol



Glad to hear you survived! Note to self tiny people + kites = face landing. Lol


----------



## katekluet

Jadeite said:


> I survived kitesurfing. It's basically a giant (huge!) kite strapped to my body and when the wind picks up... A surfing we go! Well except where I am a little light so the kite carried me off pretty quickly off my feet and into the air. Suspended feet. My partner had to grab on to me to pull me down. Another girl flew, as in literally flew across the sand a good 10ft or so before landing face down. We had a few tumbles, it was tiring (strong arms and legs) but fun. I got sunburnt on my back. This is literally what it feels to be Gone with the Wind. Forget Scarlett o'hara. Here I am. Lol



Jadeite, you could end up in OZ the next  time!!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Shirtless.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, maybe a few pics of him showing you how to work...the fireplace?
> Shirtless, of course. I do like *Mindi's *suggestion.
> 
> Eeeek, we are a rowdy group here!





Jadeite said:


> The fireplace installation guy should come naked and test it out? To see if it's warm enough?





Jadeite said:


> No other way but shirtless. We have to be sure he has the right qualifications to do the work. The integrity of xiang's fireplace is at risk here.



 Ladies, you do give me a good laugh!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> So ladies I hear it's all good here especially with xiang's home project and yippee good news about that bathtub.! Now is the tub installation guy gonna give the other shirtless guy a run for his money?



*Jadeite* my dear, thank you for sharing my joy of home deco! Unfortunately the bathroom guy is not as nearly good looking as the fireplace hunk. But we know him well and he's worked on many projects with SO's family and myself. So we totally trust him to do a good job. He is 6'4 tall so he doesn't need a ladder for most things!


----------



## Nico_79

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Jadeite* my dear, thank you for sharing my joy of home deco! Unfortunately the bathroom guy is not as nearly good looking as the fireplace hunk. But we know him well and he's worked on many projects with SO's family and myself. So we totally trust him to do a good job. He is 6'4 tall so he doesn't need a ladder for most things!


 
Ahh that's too bad about Mr.Tubman, was hoping for a best looking handy man competition!  A girl can dream can't she?!  If I weren't at work I'd totally be posting some pics....


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nico_79 said:


> Ahh that's too bad about Mr.Tubman, was hoping for a best looking handy man competition!  A girl can dream can't she?!  If I weren't at work I'd totally be posting some pics....


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> I survived kitesurfing. It's basically a giant (huge!) kite strapped to my body and when the wind picks up... A surfing we go! Well except where I am a little light so the kite carried me off pretty quickly off my feet and into the air. Suspended feet. My partner had to grab on to me to pull me down. Another girl flew, as in literally flew across the sand a good 10ft or so before landing face down. We had a few tumbles, it was tiring (strong arms and legs) but fun. I got sunburnt on my back. This is literally what it feels to be Gone with the Wind. Forget Scarlett o'hara. Here I am. Lol





Nico_79 said:


> Glad to hear you survived! Note to self tiny people + kites = face landing. Lol



This kitesurfing sounds really scary! I don't think I have the stomach to do this type of things any more. I was once very adventurous and have done power gliding etc. But I once went on a roller coaster in Las Vegas which was on top of a tall building. I was really sick afterwards. My SO wouldn't go on with me so I was on my own. I refused to go on anything remotely high after that. That was it!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> So ladies I hear it's all good here especially with xiang's home project and yippee good news about that bathtub.! Now is the tub installation guy gonna give the other shirtless guy a run for his money?



*Jadeite*, don't you think that we need comparison pics of both repairmen for *xianxiang's* projects? I have a heating repairman coming this morning, he is young and spends most of his time on his back repairing the furnace. Hmmm, I will have to look closer at him. Just kidding!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> I survived kitesurfing. It's basically a giant (huge!) kite strapped to my body and when the wind picks up... A surfing we go! Well except where I am a little light so the kite carried me off pretty quickly off my feet and into the air. Suspended feet. My partner had to grab on to me to pull me down. Another girl flew, as in literally flew across the sand a good 10ft or so before landing face down. We had a few tumbles, it was tiring (strong arms and legs) but fun. I got sunburnt on my back. This is literally what it feels to be Gone with the Wind. Forget Scarlett o'hara. Here I am. Lol



*Jadeite*, kudos to you for surviving this experience, my friend!!! This is WAY out of my league. The most dangerous experiences for me ever were roller coasters and hot air ballooning. Now a days, I can even pass on both of those. I like my feet on terra firma.


----------



## Nico_79

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This kitesurfing sounds really scary! I don't think I have the stomach to do this type of things any more. I was once very adventurous and have done power gliding etc. But I once went on a roller coaster in Las Vegas which was on top of a tall building. I was really sick afterwards. My SO wouldn't go on with me so I was on my own. I refused to go on anything remotely high after that. That was it!


 
I still love roller coasters, but I am deathly afraid of heights. Does that make any sense?  I remember DH and I were hiking and there was a lagoon at the edge of our path, but you needed to make a blind drop down a cliff which was close to the water's edge. Needless to say I was pertrified, but did it for DH. Sigh. I get anxiety thinking about it! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Jadeite*, don't you think that we need comparison pics of both repairmen for *xianxiang's* projects? I have a heating repairman coming this morning, he is young and spends most of his time on his back repairing the furnace. Hmmm, I will have to look closer at him. Just kidding!!!


 
*Vigee*, let's hope this one doesn't pull out a poster eh?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> I still love roller coasters, but I am deathly afraid of heights. Does that make any sense?  I remember DH and I were hiking and there was a lagoon at the edge of our path, but you needed to make a blind drop down a cliff which was close to the water's edge. Needless to say I was pertrified, but did it for DH. Sigh. I get anxiety thinking about it!
> 
> 
> 
> *Vigee*,* let's hope this one doesn't pull out a poster eh? *



*Nico*, I am without make-up and look positively scary, plus I'm hiding out in the first floor study while he is in the basement. This is going to be a poster-free repair job!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, I am without make-up and look positively scary, plus I'm hiding out in the first floor study while he is in the basement. *This is going to be a poster-free repair job!!!*


----------



## Nico_79

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, I am without make-up and look positively scary, plus I'm hiding out in the first floor study while he is in the basement. This is going to be a poster-free repair job!!!


 
*Vigee*, I sincerely doubt you are scary looking sans makeup! Pfft! Who are you kidding lady?! I've seen your pics! 

Hmm I'm now thinking back to all the repairmen that we've had....none are worth mentioning except the electrician that nearly eletrocuted himself.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nico_79 said:


> *Vigee*, I sincerely doubt you are scary looking sans makeup! Pfft! Who are you kidding lady?! I've seen your pics!
> 
> Hmm I'm now thinking back to all the repairmen that we've had....none are worth mentioning except the *electrician that nearly eletrocuted himself*.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> *Vigee*, I sincerely doubt you are scary looking sans makeup! Pfft! Who are you kidding lady?! I've seen your pics!
> 
> Hmm I'm now thinking back to all the repairmen that we've had...*.none are worth mentioning except the electrician that nearly eletrocuted himself*.



Seriously, *Nico*, you crack me up!!!


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Jadeite* my dear, thank you for sharing my joy of home deco! Unfortunately the bathroom guy is not as nearly good looking as the fireplace hunk. But we know him well and he's worked on many projects with SO's family and myself. So we totally trust him to do a good job. He is 6'4 tall so he doesn't need a ladder for most things!




Ok ...but how does Tubman look shirtless?


----------



## Jadeite

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Jadeite*, don't you think that we need comparison pics of both repairmen for *xianxiang's* projects? I have a heating repairman coming this morning, he is young and spends most of his time on his back repairing the furnace. Hmmm, I will have to look closer at him. Just kidding!!!




Absolutely with you on the comparison. We must keep a close eye on these handymen.. Just to be sure they are doing good quality work. 

You got a furnace guy who spends most of his work on his back with a hottie on top of him? Oy. Can't help saying. ROFL


----------



## Jadeite

Ladies! I just watched Dracula Untold and OMG the lead Luke Evans is a HOTTIE!


----------



## Jadeite

Looks a little like Orlando Bloom and a little like Johnny Depp. :


----------



## Jadeite

Gosh. It's getting hot in here. 
He can be my fireplace guy, my electrician guy and my furnace guy all in one.


----------



## Jadeite

I think I'm gonna have to go donate some blood.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2772519
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh. It's getting hot in here.
> *He can be my fireplace guy, my electrician guy and my furnace guy all in one.*



*Jadeite*, I think that you have found our PERFECT repairman, too bad he is a vampire, too!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> I think I'm gonna have to go donate some blood.



 my dear! Great photos!!! They can come to my house to fix anything they want!


----------



## Nico_79

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2772519
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh. It's getting hot in here.
> He can be my fireplace guy, my electrician guy and my furnace guy all in one.


 
Oooh it's the guy from the Hobbit!  Never thought he looked all that hot until now...mhmm...time to watch Dracula!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Good morning and afternoon ladies 

Can't believe that it is already Wednesday, this week is flying by!

Errands to do today, although I won't get started for a few hours as it is still early here. 

*Nico*, dare I say it? Totally creeps me out to watch horror movies including Dracula. I am such a ninny ~ think I will have to wait for the fireplace hottie pic from *xiangxiang*!


----------



## Mindi B

OMG.  I don't even care if that fellow has no repair skills whatsoever.  He can just stand there while appliances fall to pieces around him, for all I care.  Yowza.


----------



## doves75

LoL...Mindi B &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Nico_79

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good morning and afternoon ladies
> 
> Can't believe that it is already Wednesday, this week is flying by!
> 
> Errands to do today, although I won't get started for a few hours as it is still early here.
> 
> *Nico*, dare I say it? Totally creeps me out to watch horror movies including Dracula. I am such a ninny ~ think I will have to wait for the fireplace hottie pic from *xiangxiang*!


 
Morning *Vigee!* I don't think this new Dracula movie looks to be scary though, more like an action film from what I can see in the trailer. Maybe *Jadeite* can confirm??

I agree, I'd still like to see *Xiangxiang*'s fireplace hottie too. 



Mindi B said:


> OMG.  I don't even care if that fellow has no repair skills whatsoever.  He can just stand there while appliances fall to pieces around him, for all I care.  Yowza.


 

:lolots: Very true!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> OMG.  I don't even care if that fellow has no repair skills whatsoever.  He can just stand there while appliances fall to pieces around him, for all I care.  Yowza.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good morning and afternoon ladies
> 
> Can't believe that it is already Wednesday, this week is flying by!
> 
> Errands to do today, although I won't get started for a few hours as it is still early here.
> 
> *Nico*, dare I say it? Totally creeps me out to watch horror movies including Dracula. I am such a ninny ~ think I will have to wait for the fireplace hottie pic from *xiangxiang*!





Nico_79 said:


> Morning *Vigee!* I don't think this new Dracula movie looks to be scary though, more like an action film from what I can see in the trailer. Maybe *Jadeite* can confirm??
> 
> I agree, I'd still like to see *Xiangxiang*'s fireplace hottie too.
> 
> :lolots: Very true!



Ladies, if I did really ask for his photos to be taken IRL, I think I would be categorised as "weird" customers in their book. Probably with comment "never contact again!".


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> Morning *Vigee!* I don't think this new Dracula movie looks to be scary though, *more like an action film* from what I can see in the trailer. Maybe *Jadeite* can confirm??
> 
> I agree, I'd still like to see *Xiangxiang*'s fireplace hottie too. :
> 
> :lolots: Very true!



*Nico*, love action films, this I could definitely handle! Hmmm, I will wit for *Jadeite* to weigh in with her opinion! If it's an action flic, count me in


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Ladies, if I did really ask for his photos to be taken IRL, I think I would be categorised as "weird" customers in their book. Probably with comment "never contact again!".*



*xiangxiang*, sad but true, unfortunately. IRL, I wouldn't have the nerve to ask for a pic! Oh well, we enjoyed a good laugh over the thought of it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, sad but true, unfortunately. IRL, I wouldn't have the nerve to ask for a pic! Oh well, we enjoyed a good laugh over the thought of it.



I know my dear! We did!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, sad but true, unfortunately. IRL, I wouldn't have the nerve to ask for a pic! Oh well, we enjoyed a good laugh over the thought of it.



Unless he did run another sideline business with "posters" IYKWIM!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Unless he did run another sideline business with "*posters*" IYKWIM!



*xiangxiang*, wouldn't that be your ~ I mean, OUR ~ lucky day!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, wouldn't that be your ~ I mean, OUR ~ lucky day!


----------



## Nico_79

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, if I did really ask for his photos to be taken IRL, I think I would be categorised as "weird" customers in their book. Probably with comment "never contact again!".


 
Hmm in my over imaginative brain the conversation goes something like this once the fireplace is complete "Oh wow, it's beautiful! Let's take a picture!!" Then you go cozy up beside him and get your SO to take a pic of you two....and voila!  No?



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, love action films, this I could definitely handle! Hmmm, I will wit for *Jadeite* to weigh in with her opinion! If it's an action flic, count me in


 
I can't convince DH to see it because he said it looks cheesy.  But but....hot Dracula!! It's not a good enough reason he said.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nico_79 said:


> Hmm in my over imaginative brain the conversation goes something like this once the fireplace is complete "Oh wow, it's beautiful! Let's take a picture!!" Then you go cozy up beside him and get your SO to take a pic of you two....and voila!  No?
> 
> I can't convince DH to see it because he said it looks cheesy.  But but....hot Dracula!! It's not a good enough reason he said.



 your imaginative scenario is just too funny! It would still be considered really weird here! 

There is no way my SO would go to see Dracula with me. But to be fair, I am way too lazy to go to the cinema these days anyhow.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ladies, I am having a H maths syndrome again. I didn't think too much about buying a CSGM last week but now I refuse to pay full price on a pair of very nice Italian made boots from a mid-range brand here (£150). *sigh* need to get my head around this...


----------



## Nico_79

xiangxiang0731 said:


> your imaginative scenario is just too funny! It would still be considered really weird here!
> 
> There is no way my SO would go to see Dracula with me. But to be fair, I am way too lazy to go to the cinema these days anyhow.



Awww too bad! I feel like it would be really easy over here, everyone takes pictures of EVERYTHING these days, Instagram is a testimony to that! 

I know what you mean, we had BOGO (buy one, get one) coupons and never ended up using them.  With the long hours, I am sure we would both fall asleep during the movie!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nico_79 said:


> Awww too bad! I feel like it would be really easy over here, everyone takes pictures of EVERYTHING these days, Instagram is a testimony to that!
> 
> I know what you mean, we had BOGO (buy one, get one) coupons and never ended up using them.  With the long hours, I am sure we would both fall asleep during the movie!



Must be a cultural thing. My SO would get hugely embarrassed if I take photos in say, a restaurant. We were at the Ivy for my birthday and I opened a few presents and he would never take photos of this. On the other hand, he loves photographing landscapes.


----------



## Mindi B

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, I am having a H maths syndrome again. I didn't think too much about buying a CSGM last week but now I refuse to pay full price on a pair of very nice Italian made boots from a mid-range brand here (£150). *sigh* need to get my head around this...



I totally understand this, xiangxiang.  Hermes maths is like nothing else.  I have been known to say "Not a bad price point" about numbers that should, in the real (non-H) world, make my head explode.  If other retailers could bottle this syndrome they would all be wildly successful.

I (cruelly) showed my DH the pic of shirtless Dracula-dude and he didn't bat an eye.  "HE'S got skills," said DH.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> I totally understand this, xiangxiang.  Hermes maths is like nothing else.  I have been known to say "Not a bad price point" about numbers that should, in the real (non-H) world, make my head explode.  If other retailers could bottle this syndrome they would all be wildly successful.
> 
> I (cruelly) showed my DH the pic of shirtless Dracula-dude and he didn't bat an eye.  "HE'S got skills," said DH.



 Your DH is a gem!


----------



## Mindi B

He really is, xiangxiang.  Can't imagine being without him.  Even though sometimes I want to throw him out a window.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> He really is, xiangxiang.  Can't imagine being without him.  *Even though sometimes I want to throw him out a window.*



We all do, dear, we all do!


----------



## Mindi B

I had a sudden mental image of SOs and DHs around the world plummeting from open windows like a fall of leaves.  They benefit from our self-restraint, they really do!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> I had a sudden mental image of SOs and DHs around the world plummeting from open windows like a fall of leaves.  They benefit from our self-restraint, they really do!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, I am having a *H maths syndrome* again. I didn't think too much about buying a CSGM last week but now I refuse to pay full price on a pair of very nice Italian made boots from a mid-range brand here (£150). *sigh* need to get my head around this...



*xiangxiang*, this is me and my entire shopping experience! If it is H, I ante up very quickly and don't even do the math but EVERY other item I consider so carefully that most of the time I determine that it is over-priced. I am not even talking about high-ticket pieces. Your Italian boots are the perfect example of where I would stall until they are sold out and then run out and buy H jumping boots without a second thought. Go figure. H math, indeed!!!  



Mindi B said:


> I totally understand this, xiangxiang.  Hermes maths is like nothing else.  I have been known to say "Not a bad price point" about numbers that should, in the real (non-H) world, make my head explode.  If other retailers could bottle this syndrome they would all be wildly successful.
> 
> I (cruelly) showed my DH the pic of shirtless Dracula-dude and he didn't bat an eye.  *"HE'S got skills,"* said DH.



*Mindi*, love your DH ~ what a great sense of humor!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> He really is, xiangxiang.  Can't imagine being without him.  *Even though sometimes I want to throw him out a window. *





xiangxiang0731 said:


> *We all do, dear, we all do!*



*Mindi* and *xiangxiang*, truer words were never said!


----------



## Nico_79

Gyah, multiquote has disappeared from me again! Sigh.

*Mindi*, that's a hilarious visual!!  

*Xiangxiang*, maybe it is cultural? DH loves taking pics of EVERYTHING, it can get on my nerves tbh.  

As for H logic, I think we can all sympathize! I would get the boots, especially if you love them!


----------



## thyme

ladies good to see you all having fun..h maths, throwing men out the window etc...

 I am exhausted - from work! 

xiangxiang, the boots are only 2.2% of a b35..absolute bargain


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, this is me and my entire shopping experience! If it is H, I ante up very quickly and don't even do the math but EVERY other item I consider so carefully that most of the time I determine that it is over-priced. I am not even talking about high-ticket pieces. Your Italian boots are the perfect example of where I would stall until they are sold out and then run out and buy H jumping boots without a second thought. Go figure. H math, indeed!!!





Nico_79 said:


> *Xiangxiang*, maybe it is cultural? DH loves taking pics of EVERYTHING, it can get on my nerves tbh.
> 
> As for H logic, I think we can all sympathize! I would get the boots, especially if you love them!





chincac said:


> ladies good to see you all having fun..h maths, throwing men out the window etc...
> 
> I am exhausted - from work!
> 
> xiangxiang, the boots are only 2.2% of a b35..absolute bargain



I just ordered the boots on-line. Turns out they are £170 but they were only 3 pairs left even online in my size in this wine colour. That saves a pair of £1000 H boots.


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> ladies good to see you all having fun..h maths, throwing men out the window etc...
> 
> I am exhausted - from work!



Hope work is not wearing you down too much!


----------



## Nico_79

chincac said:


> ladies good to see you all having fun..h maths, throwing men out the window etc...
> 
> I am exhausted - from work!
> 
> xiangxiang, the boots are only 2.2% of a b35..absolute bargain


 
Sorry to hear about work *chincac*, hope it gets better as the week progresses!  

I like your H math! 2.2% is a steal!


----------



## chicinthecity777

This is the boot. I saw them in the store physically on Sunday but didn't buy. (Still doing H maths, you see.) The colour is even nicer in person and I love the heels being not too thin.


----------



## Nico_79

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This is the boot. I saw them in the store physically on Sunday but didn't buy. (Still doing H maths, you see.) The colour is even nicer in person and I love the heels being not too thin.


 
Ooh those are really nice! I like!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nico_79 said:


> Ooh those are really nice! I like!



so they pass your H maths examination?


----------



## thyme

Nico_79 said:


> Sorry to hear about work *chincac*, hope it gets better as the week progresses!
> 
> I like your H math! 2.2% is a steal!


 
thank you dear *Nico*..it's only going to get worse..until next Friday!! grrr...

i am a mathematician that's why 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hope work is not wearing you down too much!


 
thank you dear! i need it..



xiangxiang0731 said:


> This is the boot. I saw them in the store physically on Sunday but didn't buy. (Still doing H maths, you see.) The colour is even nicer in person and I love the heels being not too thin.


 
nice boots!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nico_79 said:


> *Xiangxiang*, maybe it is cultural? DH loves taking pics of EVERYTHING, it can get on my nerves tbh.



Oh my SO would take my photos all the time while I don't even know in a more private setting and it gets on my nerves too. Some really bad photos of me on his phone. One day I will steal his phone and delete those bad photos. But he loves them. I think he just doesn't like posed photos and thinks taking posed photos is very un-cool...


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> thank you dear *Nico*..it's only going to get worse..until next Friday!! grrr...
> 
> *i am a mathematician* that's why
> 
> thank you dear! i need it..
> 
> nice boots!!



You are indeed!!! Forgot about that! You are probably the brainiest in the cafe!


----------



## Mindi B

Oooh, love those boots, xiangxiang!  Great color, chic heel, and I love the little straps!


----------



## etoile de mer

Good morning everyone!

Speaking of the complexities of H math  I'm pondering an escape from Ban Island, plus looking at coats again!  What's the matter with me! I  could likely get through most of the winter with a sweater and an H shawl. Hoping for dreary, rainy, cold weather, soon! 

*xiangxiang* - Love the boots! All joking aside about Mr Masonry, I'd feel the same! Would never ask for a pic! Poor guy, he's probably harassed for pics all the time!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I just ordered the boots on-line. Turns out they are £170 but they were only 3 pairs left even online in my size in this wine colour. *That saves a pair of £1000 H boots.*



*xiangxiang*, well done, girlfriend! More money to spend at H on other things.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoile de mer said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Speaking of the complexities of H math  *I'm pondering an escape from Ban Island*, plus looking at coats again!  What's the matter with me! I  could likely get through most of the winter with a sweater and an H shawl. Hoping for dreary, rainy, cold weather, soon!
> 
> *xiangxiang* - Love the boots! All joking aside about Mr Masonry, I'd feel the same! Would never ask for a pic! Poor guy, he's probably harassed for pics all the time!



*etoile*, what are you thinking about buying at H after escaping from Ban Island? I made a brief escape for a week and now I'm back at Ban Island again. It's never ending!

Plus, everyone I know is talking about buying either coats or boots. My BFF just bought two pairs of boots last week and another TPF friend is loving coats right now.  I am still looking at H F/W scarves and trying to restrain myself because S/S 15 is right around the corner.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Oooh, love those boots, xiangxiang!  Great color, chic heel, and I love the little straps!





etoile de mer said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Speaking of the complexities of H math  I'm pondering an escape from Ban Island, plus looking at coats again!  What's the matter with me! I  could likely get through most of the winter with a sweater and an H shawl. Hoping for dreary, rainy, cold weather, soon!
> 
> *xiangxiang* - Love the boots! All joking aside about Mr Masonry, I'd feel the same! Would never ask for a pic! Poor guy, he's probably harassed for pics all the time!



Thank you ladies! There is no way I would ask for a photo from the guy. I didn't even ask photos when I saw Roger Federer.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, well done, girlfriend! More money to spend at H on other things.



 hopefully some china.


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *etoile*, what are you thinking about buying at H after escaping from Ban Island? I made a brief escape for a week and now I'm back at Ban Island again. It's never ending!
> 
> Plus, everyone I know is talking about buying either coats or boots. My BFF just bought two pairs of boots last week and another TPF friend is loving coats right now.  I am still looking at H F/W scarves and trying to restrain myself because S/S 15 is right around the corner.



Hi *Vigee*! I keep pondering the Quadricube CSGM CW22 in shades of dark blue/black. I love cheery brights, but also love somber neutrals. And I love the quadrige pattern. I'm sure I'll succumb soon, as I'd like to at least try it. I was hoping a CW of the CSGM Peuple de Vent would work for me, but I think likely not. But I love my Peuple de Vent 140 twill in navy/black/white, so am very happy to finally have something in this pattern!



xiangxiang0731 said:


> hopefully some china.



Hi *xiangxiang*, I'm not sure if you saw, but H Deco is now on H.com. Fun to finally see the pieces available! I assume they are showing all the offered pieces. As we chatted about, limited scope, but still some lovely items!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Vigee*! I keep pondering the Quadricube CSGM CW22 in shades of dark blue/black. I love cheery brights, but also love somber neutrals. And I love the quadrige pattern. I'm sure I'll succumb soon, as I'd like to at least try it. I was hoping a CW of the CSGM Peuple de Vent would work for me, but I think likely not. But I love my Peuple de Vent 140 twill in navy/black/white, so am very happy to finally have something in this pattern!
> 
> Hi *xiangxiang*, I'm not sure if you saw, but H Deco is now on H.com. Fun to finally see the pieces available! I assume they are showing all the offered pieces. As we chatted about, limited scope, but still some lovely items!



*etoile*, the CWs of the PdV GMs aren't for me either, in fact this whole scarf season has been a miss. S/S 15 is right around the corner so I am waiting until the new inventory arrives at my local H. Should be December, or January when they start trickling in and my SA will let me know. My SA has seen the new designs and what is on order but she doesn't want to release the information yet. Darn!

Love the Quadricube design and let us know what you decide ~ it is probably perfect for you. 

*xiangxiang*, H deco is such a sophisticated pattern. Truly beautiful.


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *etoile*, the CWs of the PdV GMs aren't for me either, in fact this whole scarf season has been a miss. S/S 15 is right around the corner so I am waiting until the new inventory arrives at my local H. Should be December, or January when they start trickling in and my SA will let me know. My SA has seen the new designs and what is on order but she doesn't want to release the information yet. Darn!
> 
> Love the Quadricube design and let us know what you decide ~ it is probably perfect for you.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, H deco is such a sophisticated pattern. Truly beautiful.



*Vigee*, you're so right about SS15 being right around the corner!  Hmmtrips off Ban Island must be thoughtfully planned!  I'm actually quite thankful that I haven't been tempted by much of the FW offerings. Oh bother about knowing SS intel is there, but not available, yet! I do understand why they don't want to disclose it early, but it would be so helpful!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoile de mer said:


> *Vigee*, you're so right about SS15 being right around the corner!  Hmm&#8230;trips off Ban Island must be thoughtfully planned!  I'm actually quite thankful that I haven't been tempted by much of the FW offerings. *Oh bother about knowing SS intel is there, but not available, yet! I do understand why they don't want to disclose it early, but it would be so helpful! *



*etoile*, My SA actually went in the back to plead with the SM to show me a few designs and was shot down. As soon as I hear more, I will let the cafe know.


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *etoile*, My SA actually went in the back to plead with the SM to show me a few designs and was shot down. As soon as I hear more, I will let the cafe know.



*Vigee*, So sweet of your SA to try! Will love to hear any details that are shared with you!


----------



## Jadeite

Mindi B said:


> OMG.  I don't even care if that fellow has no repair skills whatsoever.  He can just stand there while appliances fall to pieces around him, for all I care.  Yowza.




Bwahahahahha!!


----------



## Jadeite

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, dare I say it? Totally creeps me out to watch horror movies including Dracula. I am such a ninny ~ think I will have to wait for the fireplace hottie pic from *xiangxiang*!







VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, love action films, this I could definitely handle! Hmmm, I will wit for *Jadeite* to weigh in with her opinion! If it's an action flic, count me in




Not at all a horror movie in fact it's action, the theme of a hero and a man who made the sacrifice to save his people and his beloved family. It's like Captain America, Transylvania version. The male lead, Luke Evans look great with his armour, and without it. 

I don't like horror movies at all and haven't watched one in about a dozen years.


----------



## Jadeite

Nico_79 said:


> Hmm in my over imaginative brain the conversation goes something like this once the fireplace is complete "Oh wow, it's beautiful! Let's take a picture!!" Then you go cozy up beside him and get your SO to take a pic of you two....and voila! :.




I'd do it differently, "oh look you've got soot and dust all over you. Why don't you take a shower here."


----------



## Jadeite

Nico_79 said:


> I can't convince DH to see it because he said it looks cheesy.  But but....hot Dracula!! It's not a good enough reason he said.







xiangxiang0731 said:


> :There is no way my SO would go to see Dracula with me. But to be fair, I am way too lazy to go to the cinema these days anyhow.





You don't need DH to watch Dracula with you, you only need a like minded girlfriend.


----------



## Jadeite

Mindi B said:


> I (cruelly) showed my DH the pic of shirtless Dracula-dude and he didn't bat an eye.  "HE'S got skills," said DH.




Your DH has a sense of humor for sure! Mine went with me to watch Drakky (our nickname for Dracula). He sucked in his rather obvious paunch and said, "bet I look as good as Dracula now".


----------



## Jadeite

Mindi B said:


> He really is, xiangxiang.  Can't imagine being without him.  Even though sometimes I want to throw him out a window.







Mindi B said:


> I had a sudden mental image of SOs and DHs around the world plummeting from open windows like a fall of leaves.  They benefit from our self-restraint, they really do!




Lol. My partner often tells me how he often imagine throwing me out the window when I drive him crazy.


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, I am having a H maths syndrome again. I didn't think too much about buying a CSGM last week but now I refuse to pay full price on a pair of very nice Italian made boots from a mid-range brand here (£150). *sigh* need to get my head around this...







chincac said:


> xiangxiang, the boots are only 2.2% of a b35..absolute bargain







xiangxiang0731 said:


> This is the boot. I saw them in the store physically on Sunday but didn't buy. (Still doing H maths, you see.) The colour is even nicer in person and I love the heels being not too thin.




Oh xiangxiang I had a similar dilemma recently. I wanted very much to buy a new coat but balked at paying £600 or more. CDCs and enamels would cost much more than this, I deliberated for several days before settling on one that costs about £300. 

Your new booties are lovely by the way, and a steal compared to H!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Not at all a horror movie in fact it's action, the theme of a hero and a man who made the sacrifice to save his people and his beloved family. It's like Captain America, Transylvania version. The male lead, Luke Evans look great with his armour, and without it.
> 
> I don't like horror movies at all and haven't watched one in about a dozen years.



*Jadeite*, Dracula sounds like a good movie me to me. Count me in to see it!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *xiangxiang*, I'm not sure if you saw, but H Deco is now on H.com. Fun to finally see the pieces available! I assume they are showing all the offered pieces. As we chatted about, limited scope, but still some lovely items!



Hi *etoile de mer*, thank you for the tip off! I pretty much gave up on H.com since they changed their silk section. I worry what they are going to do with the rest of the site. Will take a look now!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Not at all a horror movie in fact it's action, the theme of a hero and a man who made the sacrifice to save his people and his beloved family. It's like Captain America, Transylvania version. The male lead, Luke Evans look great with his armour, and without it.
> 
> I don't like horror movies at all and haven't watched one in about a dozen years.



I don't do horror movies either. Not my cup of tea. I don't understand why one would want to pay to get scared.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Oh xiangxiang I had a similar dilemma recently. I wanted very much to buy a new coat but balked at paying £600 or more. CDCs and enamels would cost much more than this, I deliberated for several days before settling on one that costs about £300.
> 
> Your new booties are lovely by the way, and a steal compared to H!



Ahhh... H maths in full swing! 

Thank you dear! They are all leather made in Italy so not a bad price. I bought it after browsing on-line furiously hoping to find something similar but cheaper but no success.


----------



## Hed Kandi

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This is the boot. I saw them in the store physically on Sunday but didn't buy. (Still doing H maths, you see.) The colour is even nicer in person and I love the heels being not too thin.



Me likey!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hed Kandi said:


> Me likey!



Thank you dear!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This is the boot. I saw them in the store physically on Sunday but didn't buy. (Still doing H maths, you see.) The colour is even nicer in person and I love the heels being not too thin.



Great boot, *xiangxiang *and think of all the money you saved.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great boot, *xiangxiang *and *think of all the money you saved*.



 Great maths! I like!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Your DH has a sense of humor for sure! Mine went with me to watch Drakky (our nickname for Dracula). He sucked in his rather obvious paunch and said,* "bet I look as good as Dracula now"*.



*Jadeite*, MEN!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Great maths! I like!



*xiangxiang*, I have a feeling that we will need reserves for next season's scarves.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, I have a feeling that we will need reserves for next season's scarves.



Definitely! Although I am a very visual person so I have no clue as what to expect based on just descriptions in the S/S 2015 scarf thread.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, I have a feeling that we will need reserves for next season's scarves.



Are you eyeing anything specific from the S/S 2015 scarves?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Are you eyeing anything specific from the S/S 2015 scarves?



Nothing specific, *xiangxiang*, but I know from experience that after a dry scarf season like this one has been for me, I am bound to be hit hard, lol.


----------



## doves75

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Nothing specific, *xiangxiang*, but I know from experience that after a dry scarf season like this one has been for me, I am bound to be hit hard, lol.




LoL....VigeeLeBrun .... I guess you have to plan your escape from ban island pretty soon!! &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*doves*, I escaped from Ban Island last week and bought two XL Coup de Fouet silks and an XL Amaranth clic GHW! Here is the XL Coup de Fouet CW 11 and the XL Amaranth clic GHW.
Yes, I am still in love with *red* but I am back to Ban Island.


----------



## Julide

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *doves*, I escaped from Ban Island last week and bought two XL Coup de Fouet silks and an XL Amaranth clic GHW! Here is the XL Coup de Fouet CW 11 and the XL Amaranth clic GHW.
> Yes, I am still in love with *red* but I am back to Ban Island.



beautiful Vigee!!!


----------



## Julide

Hi all!!I see that there has had talk of hot men as usual!!I love this cafe!!I was thinking about construction workers, just like hot doctors they are a two for one, beauty and something gets fixed!!!I found some examples, purely for educationalpurposes.:giggles:


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *doves*, I escaped from Ban Island last week and bought two XL Coup de Fouet silks and an XL Amaranth clic GHW! Here is the XL Coup de Fouet CW 11 and the XL Amaranth clic GHW.
> Yes, I am still in love with *red* but I am back to Ban Island.



Oh my oh my you are on fire girlfriend!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Julide said:


> Hi all!!I see that there has had talk of hot men as usual!!I love this cafe!!I was thinking about construction workers, just like hot doctors they are a two for one, beauty and something gets fixed!!!I found some examples, purely for educationalpurposes.:giggles:



Yay! *Julide *welcome back! 

Nice photos as usual! I really need those construction workers to work on my house immediately!


----------



## thyme

Julide said:


> Hi all!!I see that there has had talk of hot men as usual!!I love this cafe!!I was thinking about construction workers, just like hot doctors they are a two for one, beauty and something gets fixed!!!I found some examples, purely for educationalpurposes.:giggles:



yay  Julide is back!! and hot hot hot...omg 

xiangxiang...which one is closest to mr fireplace???


----------



## Julide

Nico_79 said:


> *Vigee*, I sincerely doubt you are scary looking sans makeup! Pfft! Who are you kidding lady?! I've seen your pics!
> 
> Hmm I'm now thinking back to all the repairmen that we've had....none are worth mentioning except the electrician that nearly eletrocuted himself.





Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2772519
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh. It's getting hot in here.
> He can be my fireplace guy, my electrician guy and my furnace guy all in one.





Mindi B said:


> OMG.  I don't even care if that fellow has no repair skills whatsoever.  He can just stand there while appliances fall to pieces around him, for all I care.  Yowza.




:lolots:Just picking up some highlights that I have missed!:lolots:These last few pages have had my sides hurting!!!:lolots:


----------



## Julide

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yay! *Julide *welcome back!
> 
> Nice photos as usual! I really need those construction workers to work on my house immediately!





chincac said:


> yay  Julide is back!! and hot hot hot...omg
> 
> xiangxiang...which one is closest to mr fireplace???



Thank you for the warm welcome back!!I am laughing as we try to find out what Mr Fireplace looks like. I do believe that we appreciate men in this cafe at the highest level.Too bad we have to bring our own...


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> yay  Julide is back!! and hot hot hot...omg
> 
> xiangxiang...which one is closest to mr fireplace???





Julide said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome back!!I am laughing as we try to find out what Mr Fireplace looks like. I do believe that we appreciate men in this cafe at the highest level.Too bad we have to bring our own...



Let me see. I think the first one actually, for face only though. I have not yet the chance see him shirtless... *sigh*...


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> I'd do it differently, "oh look you've got soot and dust all over you. Why don't you take a shower here."



 I like how sleek you are!


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Let me see. I think the first one actually, for face only though. I have not yet the chance see him shirtless... *sigh*...



wahhhh..first one is my fav!! i am now your new fireplace project manager


----------



## Julide

OK, so I have an H question for you all...I have two SA's on the look out for some scarves and I have seen them on the H website, do I buy them online or wait for my SA's to find them? As you can tell I am impatient and want them in my hot little hands ASAP!


----------



## Julide

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Let me see. I think the first one actually, for face only though. I have not yet the chance see him shirtless... *sigh*...



Thats too bad...but I think your imagination is good enough that you can tell whats underneath his shirt



chincac said:


> wahhhh..first one is my fav!! i am now your new fireplace project manager



Hahahahaaha! Wow! You volunteered in a flash!!Now if there were hot men at all charity programs I would become a full time volunteer in a heart beat too!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Julide said:


> OK, so I have an H question for you all...I have two SA's on the look out for some scarves and I have seen them on the H website, do I buy them online or wait for my SA's to find them? As you can tell I am impatient and want them in my hot little hands ASAP!



Personally I use h.com for browsing most of the time. I would feel very nervous about buying silk from h.com due to recent changes. And I also like to see things before I buy so I would buy from my SA.


----------



## Julide

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Personally I use h.com for browsing most of the time. I would feel very nervous about buying silk from h.com due to recent changes. And I also like to see things before I buy so I would buy from my SA.



Thank you for the information! I did not know that there were changes! I am in the dark recently.


----------



## thyme

Julide said:


> Thank you for the information! I did not know that there were changes! I am in the dark recently.



*Julide*..that H scarf website is a bloody nightmare for buying..and browsing..there is thread about it...i did manage to buy a shawl from the website after trying on and off for a few days though!

The SM told me it was a member of the H family who wanted it like that. I wonder if he/she had actually tried the horrible mess they had created..obviously not!


----------



## thyme

Julide said:


> Hahahahaaha! Wow! You volunteered in a flash!!Now if there were hot men at all charity programs I would become a full time volunteer in a heart beat too!!



yes me too...:shame:


----------



## Julide

chincac said:


> *Julide*..that H scarf website is a bloody nightmare for buying..and browsing..there is thread about it...i did manage to buy a shawl from the website after trying on and off for a few days though!
> 
> The SM told me it was a member of the H family who wanted it like that. I wonder if he/she had actually tried the horrible mess they had created..obviously not!



I thought it was just me!! It took me 10 mins to find a way to narrow down my search ! There is no way I would be able to order online, I was thinking of calling the number to order!


----------



## Julide

chincac said:


> yes me too...:shame:



No need to feel shame, we would both be the first in line!!:giggles:All the people we could help...


----------



## Nico_79

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *doves*, I escaped from Ban Island last week and bought two XL Coup de Fouet silks and an XL Amaranth clic GHW! Here is the XL Coup de Fouet CW 11 and the XL Amaranth clic GHW.
> Yes, I am still in love with *red* but I am back to Ban Island.



Oooh you've been naughty *Vigee*! I'll be escaping next week too FYI.  Love love love the CdF with your B, we are twins! This cw is perfecto with RC imo! 



Julide said:


> Hi all!!I see that there has had talk of hot men as usual!!I love this cafe!!I was thinking about construction workers, just like hot doctors they are a two for one, beauty and something gets fixed!!!I found some examples, purely for educationalpurposes.:giggles:



Woohoo *Julide* is back!  Great educational tools imo. Nothing like visuals!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Julide said:


> Hi all!!I see that there has had talk of hot men as usual!!I love this cafe!!I was thinking about construction workers, just like hot doctors they are a two for one, beauty and something gets fixed!!!I found some examples, purely for educationalpurposes.:giggles:





chincac said:


> yay  Julide is back!! and hot hot hot...omg
> 
> xiangxiang...which one is closest to mr fireplace???





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Let me see. I think the first one actually, for face only though. I have not yet the chance see him shirtless... *sigh*...



Thanks for the pics, *Julide*! I go away from the cafe for a few HOURS and I have missed pages from this thread and pics of hot men. How can that be? My favorite was pic #1, not that they are in a beauty contest. Well, err, for us they might be! 

*xiangxiang*, if Mr. Hottie Fireplace looks anything like like pic #1, we must get a pic. Have you thought of maybe a webcam to watch over your valuable new fireplace while it is being installed?

*Nico*, your sense of humor really makes me laugh so hard! Love your posts. 

We certainly are a lively group!


----------



## Jadeite

Julide is back and rocking hot men pics.  glad you got your priorities right.  

Vigee that momentarily escape from ban island is sure sneaky. But for good reason! 

Chincac, project manager you are! Now don't forget to share those pics of the men at work to umm.. Ensure quality control.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Julide said:


> OK, so I have an H question for you all...I have two SA's on the look out for some scarves and I have seen them on the H website, *do I buy them online or wait for my SA's* to find them? As you can tell I am impatient and want them in my hot little hands ASAP!



*Julide*, I view the scarves online and then always give my SA the reference number for her to order for me, so that she will receive a partial commission. The only time I don't do this is when I find them NEW on eBay and there is a HUGE discount. This happens frequently these days, much more so than in the past. Can't justify spending almost twice as much just to order through my loyal SA even though I would love to give her all of my H business.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Julide is back and rocking hot men pics.  glad you got your priorities right.
> 
> Vigee that momentarily escape from ban island is sure sneaky. But for good reason!
> 
> *Chincac, project manager you are! Now don't forget to share those pics of the men at work to umm.. Ensure quality control.*



*xiangxiang*, we can all lend you support with Mr Hottie Fireplace and your home improvement project: *Chincac* should definitely be the project manager, *Julide* can document the entire project with before and after pics and the rest of us can judge quality of workmanship!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, if Mr. Hottie Fireplace looks anything like like pic #1, we must get a pic. Have you thought of maybe a webcam to watch over your valuable new fireplace while it is being installed?
> 
> We certainly are a lively group!



*Vigee*, naughty naughty naughty! :girlwhack::girlwhack:


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Julide is back and rocking hot men pics.  glad you got your priorities right.
> 
> Vigee that momentarily escape from ban island is sure sneaky. But for good reason!
> 
> Chincac, project manager you are! Now don't forget to share those pics of the men at work to umm.. Ensure quality control.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, we can all lend you support with Mr Hottie Fireplace and your home improvement project: *Chincac* should definitely be the project manager, *Julide* can document the entire project with before and after pics and the rest of us can judge quality of workmanship!



 Who would have thought that my fireplace project would get so much support! :devil::devil:


----------



## Nico_79

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Who would have thought that my fireplace project would get so much support! :devil::devil:


 
I think Mr.Fireplace Hottie would appreciate he has a fans from all over the world.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> I think Mr.Fireplace Hottie would appreciate he has a fans from all over the world.



Little does he know that he has his own fan club!


----------



## Nico_79

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Little does he know that he has his own fan club!


 
Haha I know poor guy, if he really knew all this I think he'd be scared and abandon the fireplace project!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> Haha I know poor guy, if he really knew all this I think he'd be scared and abandon the fireplace project!



*Nico*, I think that he would LOVE it!!! What man doesn't like adoring females?


----------



## Nico_79

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, I think that he would LOVE it!!! What man doesn't like adoring females?


 
 I guess it depends on the guy. My DH gets the occasional admirer and he gets flustered really easily and I just laugh my head off. I'm a cruel wife!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> I guess it depends on the guy. *My DH gets the occasional admirer and he gets flustered really easily* and I just laugh my head off. I'm a cruel wife!



*Nico*, what a wonderful DH! He sounds like a great guy, lucky you


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nico_79 said:


> I think Mr.Fireplace Hottie would appreciate he has a fans from all over the world.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Little does he know that he has his own fan club!



I genuinely don't have any idea how he would react if he'd known all our discussions! Freaking out or "seen it all".


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nico_79 said:


> I guess it depends on the guy. My DH gets the occasional admirer and he gets flustered really easily and I just laugh my head off. I'm a cruel wife!



Isn't your hubby a sweetie!


----------



## Nico_79

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, what a wonderful DH! He sounds like a great guy, lucky you


 


xiangxiang0731 said:


> Isn't your hubby a sweetie!


 
Ladies, trust me if those women only knew what I have to put up with sometimes, they would not be so quick to have starry eyes at my DH.   He is a sweetie though, I think that's part of his appeal to ladies. He has a lot of friends who are female and vice versa I with the men. Makes for an interesting dynamic between the two of us! 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> I genuinely don't have any idea how he would react if he'd known all our discussions! Freaking out or "seen it all".


 
*Xiangxiang*, we will never know as he can NEVER find out!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nico_79 said:


> Ladies, trust me if those women only knew what I have to put up with sometimes, they would not be so quick to have starry eyes at my DH.   He is a sweetie though, I think that's part of his appeal to ladies. He has a lot of friends who are female and vice versa I with the men. Makes for an interesting dynamic between the two of us!
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, we will never know as he can NEVER find out!



*Nico*, nobody is perfect, well, apart from us of course! 

re fireplace guy, I certain hope he would never find out this...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> *Ladies, trust me if those women only knew what I have to put up with sometimes, they would not be so quick to have starry eyes at my DH.*   He is a sweetie though, I think that's part of his appeal to ladies. He has a lot of friends who are female and vice versa I with the men. Makes for an interesting dynamic between the two of us!
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, *we will never know as he can NEVER find out! *



*Nico*, isn't that the truth about all of our DH/SO? The burden we all bear, lol. 

*xiangxiang*, yes, it is best if Mr. Hottie Fireplace NEVER finds out. On second thought, he might run away from your project and his adoring fans! :doggie:


----------



## Nico_79

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Nico*, nobody is perfect, well, apart from us of course!
> 
> re fireplace guy, I certain hope he would never find out this...


 
Very true! Honestly I'm a very lucky lady, DH puts up with a lot, my love for orange boxes, posting half naked men on the internet, ya know the usual things!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, isn't that the truth about all of our DH/SO? The burden we all bear, lol.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, yes, it is best if Mr. Hottie Fireplace NEVER finds out. On second thought, he might run away from your project and his adoring fans! :doggie:



 I would run very fast if I were him! I would be hugely embarrassed!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nico_79 said:


> Very true! Honestly I'm a very lucky lady, DH puts up with a lot, my love for orange boxes, posting half naked men on the internet, ya know the usual things!



 My SO cooks so that's good too!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *I would run very fast if I were him! I would be hugely embarrassed!*



Both of you! :doggie: :doggie:


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Both of you! :doggie: :doggie:



 Thank you for the Friday afternoon laughs my dear!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you for the Friday afternoon laughs my dear!



*xiangxiang*, right back at you! Your Mr. Hottie Fireplace has had me laughing so hard that my sides almost ache!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, right back at you! Your Mr. Hottie Fireplace has had me laughing so hard that my sides almost ache!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Hi ladies happy weekend!!
Wow this thread moves so fast I have missed so much!!

XiangXiang, I am so pleased that the bathtub issue is sorted for you.  You made me laugh earlier when you were talking about your frogmen for the pond too.  I was picturing the sort of navy divers that are in the wet suit with the breathing tubes. And as for Mr fireplace he sounds divine.  He is certainly gaining much appreciation from us Cafe-ites. Love your new boots too.
Chincac - lovely new additions, and your new "C" is just divine, many congrats. Hope you are having a bit easier work time too!!
Jadeite - major congrats on the kitesurfing, sounds like you had a ball.
Julide - thank you and Jadeite for the eye candy, my DH is sitting next to me muttering and shaking his head.  Something like women are worse then men.
Vigee - Congrats on your ban island escape on your new additions, beautiful colours that you have chosen.
Nico - another escape mission on the horizon for you, looking forward to see what you snag.

I too do the "H" math thing.  However my justification is that it therefore gives me more "H" dollars so to speak.
I am probably just deluding myself however.

Hope all of you have a great weekend planned.


----------



## chicinthecity777

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi ladies happy weekend!!
> Wow this thread moves so fast I have missed so much!!
> 
> XiangXiang, I am so pleased that the bathtub issue is sorted for you.  You made me laugh earlier when you were talking about your frogmen for the pond too.  I was picturing the sort of navy divers that are in the wet suit with the breathing tubes. And as for Mr fireplace he sounds divine.  He is certainly gaining much appreciation from us Cafe-ites. Love your new boots too.
> 
> I too do the "H" math thing.  However my justification is that it therefore gives me more "H" dollars so to speak.
> I am probably just deluding myself however.
> 
> Hope all of you have a great weekend planned.



Hi *CapriTrotteur*, welcome back! Thank you for your kind words! The frogmen did wear wetsuits but no breathing tubes were required. The water comes about their chest. 

I seem to remember you were travelling. Are you back home now?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Welcome back *CapriTrotteur* 

You are not alone, my H math is totally is totally delusional! Hope that you have been well and have a great weekend planned.


----------



## Nico_79

Welcome back *CT*!

My escape is planned for Tuesday after Canadian Thanksgiving.  Not going to be a major purchase though, just a few things came in that I was interested in viewing, may come home empty handed and my wallet will rejoice! 

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> Welcome back *CT*!
> 
> My escape is planned for Tuesday after Canadian Thanksgiving.  Not going to be a major purchase though, just a few things came in that I was interested in viewing, may come home empty handed and my wallet will rejoice!
> 
> Have a great weekend ladies!



*Nico*, my bet is that you won't come back from H empty handed and enjoy your Canadian Thanksgiving! 

Hope that everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Nico_79

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, my bet is that you won't come back from H empty handed and enjoy your Canadian Thanksgiving!
> 
> Hope that everyone has a great weekend.



*Vigee*, you know me too well.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi *CapriTrotteur*, welcome back! Thank you for your kind words! The frogmen did wear wetsuits but no breathing tubes were required. The water comes about their chest.
> 
> I seem to remember you were travelling. Are you back home now?



Hi xiangxiang, thank you - glad to be back.
Yes I was in London for a couple of days a couple of weeks ago, but I was back home on the Saturday night.
I braved Harrods while I was down there and it was quite an experience!! I haven't been since the mid 80's when I was in my teens and boy has it changed.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Welcome back *CapriTrotteur*
> 
> You are not alone, my H math is totally is totally delusional! Hope that you have been well and have a great weekend planned.



Hi Vigee, thank you kindly.
I am glad it is not just me!!
I have not had a good time actually, I have had a miserable cold for the last few weeks that has just been a bit off, but the last week it has been really yuck!! Feel a bit better today so I am hoping that i have finally shaken it off. I don't do sick well, too much to do, it just slows me up.
And as for the weekend, another work one again unfortunately

Looking forward to living vicariously through my cafe friends though.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> *Vigee*, you know me too well.



*Nico*, especially since I am on Ban Island, I am holding my breath for your reveal after H. Can't wait to see what you find irresistible.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Nico_79 said:


> Welcome back *CT*!
> 
> My escape is planned for Tuesday after Canadian Thanksgiving.  Not going to be a major purchase though, just a few things came in that I was interested in viewing, may come home empty handed and my wallet will rejoice!
> 
> Have a great weekend ladies!



Hi Nico, thank you too!!
I did not know that Canada had a different thanksgiving to the US.
I hope that you have a happy celebration!
I am sure what evener you come home with will be a great addition to your wonderful collection.
Always love seeing what you come home with, I think our tastes are quite similar.
Looking forward to seeing your new goodies if any.

Happy long weekend to you.


----------



## chicinthecity777

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi xiangxiang, thank you - glad to be back.
> Yes I was in London for a couple of days a couple of weeks ago, but I was back home on the Saturday night.
> I braved Harrods while I was down there and it was quite an experience!! I haven't been since the mid 80's when I was in my teens and boy has it changed.



Harrods is very touristy nowadays. Very very busy! But they do offer a very good reward point scheme so I can't seem to get away from it. I do let out a breath once I turn to Sloan Street. Hope you find some goodies in London.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi Vigee, thank you kindly.
> I am glad it is not just me!!
> I have not had a good time actually, I have had a miserable cold for the last few weeks that has just been a bit off, but the last week it has been really yuck!! Feel a bit better today so I am hoping that i have finally shaken it off. I don't do sick well, too much to do, it just slows me up.
> And as for the weekend, another work one again unfortunately
> 
> Looking forward to living vicariously through my cafe friends though.



Aww, *Capri*, your cold sounds miserable and there is nothing WORSE than being sick. Hope that you feel better soon and don't have to work to hard in the weeks to come so that you can rest up. Mega doses of Vitamin C always seems to help me with a cold. That, and can you believe, chicken soup!


----------



## thyme

*Capri* sorry to hear you are not well. get well soon! can you believe i still haven't done my taxes and my accountant is now chasing me???  and thank you re C! 

*Nico*, have a good break and I agree with *Vigee*, can't wait to see your H loot 

*Vigee*, i think you won't last in ban island for long either...

have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *xiangxiang*, I'm not sure if you saw, but H Deco is now on H.com. Fun to finally see the pieces available! I assume they are showing all the offered pieces. As we chatted about, limited scope, but still some lovely items!



Hi *etoile de mer*, I finally saw some pieces from the H deco collection. My store don't have everything yet. I was disappointed by the small black tea pot. It's just too small. I personally prefer the prominently white variety and bought two desert plates. I also wanted the mugs but they only received two and they sold out. Will wait for the next delivery. I am glad they are dishwasher and microwave safe. But I would love to see a full service collection. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend! 

*Nico*, can't wait to see your H loot!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Harrods is very touristy nowadays. Very very busy! But they do offer a very good reward point scheme so I can't seem to get away from it. I do let out a breath once I turn to Sloan Street. Hope you find some goodies in London.


I know I was amazed at how people were shopping there.
To be honest it wasn't a good experience for shopping.
I went into the shoe heaven part to try some Chanel shoes on as they stock the wide fitting one's there, but it was so busy, and people seemed to be just buying things without any consideration at all, as if it was nothing.  And at Chanel prices, it clearly is "something". 
It wasn't how I like to buy, I like it to be special and meaningful because it is a big deal to me.
In the end I got fed up with waiting for the assistants to find the right size and I thought no, let's leave it.  The poor SA's were also trying to juggle 3 and 4 customers at a time.
I agree that the points are great reason to shop there though, and also the choice was amazing compared to Manchester where I normally shop.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi All, hope that everyone is having a great weekend!

*Nico*, my plan is to stay on Ban Island THIS WEEK, lol and see what comes home with you from H 

*xiangxiang*, it's awfully quiet here at the cafe without Mr. Fireplace Hottie to talk about. 

*Capri*, Harrods is certainly so crowded but the selection is amazing. The Food Hall is an experience in itself! 

The weather here has turned oh so deary ~ cold and rainy this morning, now just damp, cold and cloudy this afternoon. Our outdoor plans with friends have been cancelled for today. So, I have been doing errands and got a flu shot. Dismal, indeed!!!

Hope that everyone is having better weather and a good day


----------



## CapriTrotteur

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Aww, *Capri*, your cold sounds miserable and there is nothing WORSE than being sick. Hope that you feel better soon and don't have to work to hard in the weeks to come so that you can rest up. Mega doses of Vitamin C always seems to help me with a cold. That, and can you believe, chicken soup!


Thanks Vigee, hoping I will feel better soon, get very annoyed with not feeling at my best!
Sadly, too much to do at the moment, but anyway, I guess I should be grateful that i have work!
I wil try the Vitamin C trick, love a glass of grapefruit and lemonade, but mmm.. chicken soup does sound very yummy too!
Must set my DH onto it.
Hope your weekend is going well.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

chincac said:


> *Capri* sorry to hear you are not well. get well soon! can you believe i still haven't done my taxes and my accountant is now chasing me???  and thank you re C!
> 
> *Nico*, have a good break and I agree with *Vigee*, can't wait to see your H loot
> 
> *Vigee*, i think you won't last in ban island for long either...
> 
> have a good weekend everyone!


Hi chincac, thank you for your kind wishes. You have to watch those pesky accountants you know!! They can be terribly mean and fussy, lol.  Sounds as if you have a good one though if they are bothering to make sure you get it in on time. That is my weekend job trying to get a paper submission ready for end of October.  I only have one that still wants to submit on paper, all the others are filed online so we have to end of January thankfully.
Hope that you are having an enjoyable weekend.
Have you worn Miss "C" out yet?  I hope you share piccies when you do, she is a real stunner!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Aloha Ladies!  I've been away for a week and so much has happened here. We're in Waikiki and I'm dropping in to say hi while DDs and DH are taking an afternoon nap. The 6 hours time difference really throws us off. DDs got up at 2:30 am and 5 am the first couple of nights. I've been holding out not going to bed until my usual midnight but only got few hours of Z's. 

Our kiddies birthday party was a success.  The 20 minutes dance party at the end was a huge hit. How come they didn't have this kind of thing when I was their age? Loot bags were a hit--little character watch, flashlight and school supply set (Princess for girls and Cars for boys). Thank goodness I only have to do this once a year. 

So what's this about hot fireplace/electrical/tub guys?? We're replacing our roof at the end of the month and I'll have to watch the guys more carefully. Will try to take pics if any hot one(s) show up--I'll make sure to include that in the contract. 
XiangXiang, so glad to hear that you found a tub that works and the project's now progressing nicely including hot helpers. 
Jadeite, kitesurfing sure sounds adventurous! Hope the massage after was heavenly. I'll have to live vicariously through you. 
Chincac, love your new do!  I'm getting mine cut when I get home. Not sure if I should chop off 5 inches or just a couple of inches trim. We're attending a gala the week after so not sure if I should brave a new do or stick with what's safe. BTW, your C is TDF! What size is it? I was offered a mini but it wouldn't even fit my phone (at least I didn't think so).
Vigee, your new additions are divine and totally worth escaping the island for. Can't wait to see what your next escape will bring. 
Nico, can't wait to see what's in store for you on your next escape. The last one was so drool-worthy, I still dream in purple. 
Capri, I hope you feel better soon. Nothing worse that being sick especially the ones that just won't go away. I had this horrible cough last year that lasted nearly 6 months. Saved a lot of money during that time as I didn't feel like doing any shopping. 

Hi Jadeite, Mindi and Julide.


----------



## Fabfashion

Speaking of DHs and SOs, I can't complain about mine (well, yes I can, but not when it comes to H shopping ). Yesterday DH dropped me off at H to see my SA and then took DDs back to the condo to let them nap (bless his heart!). My SA has promised to show me new F/W stuff and she also said she has a surprise. After browsing through CSGMs, dip dyes, 90s, I selected Zebra Pegasus CW1 (blue/pink/a bit of green). I was hoping to see CW3 orange/green combo but they didn't have any in stock. I was also disappointed that they didn't have any Peuple du Vent CSGM--I'm interested in the rose indien one--should have bought it through H.com Canada last month but it's gone now. Hopefully my Canadian store will get one in soon (Nico, if you see it, pretty please let me know). My SA checked and they're not expecting any scarves/shawls shipment next week either. 

So on to the surprise, my lovely SA showed me an orange croc mini Constance. My heart skipped a beat but I knew I couldn't have her. She's absolutely gorgeous! But very very tiny (not sure if it'll even fit my phone since I'm about to get a new iPhone 6 or 6 Plus). I'm also not a Constance type--perhaps 10 years ago when I used to carry so much less. Now I can't even manage with my Plume 28 so I'm not sure if I can fit my stuff into the regular fullsized C. So with much regrets, I declined. It'll make a fabulous going out/evening bag but with little DDs well that could be years from now for me. Don't you just hate it when you have to turn down something so beautiful and rare. 

Then I browsed some watches and was trying on different straps for the Cape Cod. One strap was in iris then my SA said oh this will go so well with your purple bag. What purple bag? Hmm...I was thinking if may be she's hinting at something purple? Anamone perhaps? I told her a few weeks ago that I'd love another B any color. And throughout my visit yesterday she was asking what size, color and HW, all of which I said no preference since I'm open to anything as long as I don't already have it. Well she brought out a big box. No it wasn't anamone...any guess on what it could be? It's purple but the classic one. I'm still of 2 minds about it so would love to hear your thoughts on this color.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Speaking of DHs and SOs, I can't complain about mine (well, yes I can, but not when it comes to H shopping ). Yesterday DH dropped me off at H to see my SA and then took DDs back to the condo to let them nap (bless his heart!). My SA has promised to show me new F/W stuff and she also said she has a surprise. After browsing through CSGMs, dip dyes, 90s, I selected Zebra Pegasus CW1 (blue/pink/a bit of green). I was hoping to see CW3 orange/green combo but they didn't have any in stock. I was also disappointed that they didn't have any Peuple du Vent CSGM--I'm interested in the rose indien one--should have bought it through H.com Canada last month but it's gone now. Hopefully my Canadian store will get one in soon (Nico, if you see it, pretty please let me know). My SA checked and they're not expecting any scarves/shawls shipment next week either.
> 
> So on to the surprise, my lovely SA showed me an orange croc mini Constance. My heart skipped a beat but I knew I couldn't have her. She's absolutely gorgeous! But very very tiny (not sure if it'll even fit my phone since I'm about to get a new iPhone 6 or 6 Plus). I'm also not a Constance type--perhaps 10 years ago when I used to carry so much less. Now I can't even manage with my Plume 28 so I'm not sure if I can fit my stuff into the regular fullsized C. So with much regrets, I declined. It'll make a fabulous going out/evening bag but with little DDs well that could be years from now for me. Don't you just hate it when you have to turn down something so beautiful and rare.
> 
> Then I browsed some watches and was trying on different straps for the Cape Cod. One strap was in iris then my SA said oh this will go so well with your purple bag. What purple bag? Hmm...I was thinking if may be she's hinting at something purple? Anamone perhaps? I told her a few weeks ago that I'd love another B any color. And throughout my visit yesterday she was asking what size, color and HW, all of which I said no preference since I'm open to anything as long as I don't already have it. Well she brought out a big box. No it wasn't anamone...*any guess on what it could be? It's purple but the classic one.* I'm still of 2 minds about it so would love to hear your thoughts on this color.


*
Fabfashion*, sounds like you are having a wonderful time in Hawaii. Wish that I was there too, now that it is getting chilly here.  

Sorry that you had to turn down the orange croc mini-constance but probably for the best. Is the purple ultra-violet? Love that color!!! Your SA seems like a gem


----------



## Fabfashion

Hi Vigee.  Wish you were here too.There are 2 wonderful H stores within walking distance and their inventory is just beyond words. 

How I wish it was ultraviolet or iris or cassis or amethyst. Sigh. When I was looking at the iris watch strap and my SA hinted about a purple bag, I thought perhaps it's iris or may be anamone (because of it being the current season). It's raisin PHW. I was a bit ambivilent at first because it's dark, looks almost black in certain light (especially in the back room at the store). I've been buying red, orange and blue this year. I don't own anything dark in H except for a prune Lindy. I was offered an iris Lindy a year after my prune but I declined because I found it too close (for a same style bag). 

Funny how I told my SA I didn't have any color in mind but then I was secretly hoping for a BE. Then she mentioned purple and I guessed other purple shades. If I didn't have that preconceived notion I'd be overjoyed with raisin right off the bat. I did take her with me anyhow because I remember seeing pics of raisin on tPF and it looked divine. I'm so glad I did, it looks just fab in daylight.  H should really invest in better lighting at the Ala Moana store.


----------



## doves75

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Vigee.  Wish you were here too.There are 2 wonderful H stores within walking distance and their inventory is just beyond words.
> 
> How I wish it was ultraviolet or iris or cassis or amethyst. Sigh. When I was looking at the iris watch strap and my SA hinted about a purple bag, I thought perhaps it's iris or may be anamone (because of it being the current season). It's raisin PHW. I was a bit ambivilent at first because it's dark, looks almost black in certain light (especially in the back room at the store). I've been buying red, orange and blue this year. I don't own anything dark in H except for a prune Lindy. I was offered an iris Lindy a year after my prune but I declined because I found it too close (for a same style bag).
> 
> Funny how I told my SA I didn't have any color in mind but then I was secretly hoping for a BE. Then she mentioned purple and I guessed other purple shades. If I didn't have that preconceived notion I'd be overjoyed with raisin right off the bat. I did take her with me anyhow because I remember seeing pics of raisin on tPF and it looked divine. I'm so glad I did, it looks just fab in daylight.  H should really invest in better lighting at the Ala Moana store.




Congrats Fabfashion!! I agree some H colors are so different with in store light and when it's outside. 
Post pics of your new baby pls )


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Vigee.  Wish you were here too.There are 2 wonderful H stores within walking distance and their inventory is just beyond words.
> 
> How I wish it was ultraviolet or iris or cassis or amethyst. Sigh. When I was looking at the iris watch strap and my SA hinted about a purple bag, I thought perhaps it's iris or may be anamone (because of it being the current season). It's raisin PHW. I was a bit ambivilent at first because it's dark, looks almost black in certain light (especially in the back room at the store). I've been buying red, orange and blue this year. I don't own anything dark in H except for a prune Lindy. I was offered an iris Lindy a year after my prune but I declined because I found it too close (for a same style bag).
> 
> Funny how I told my SA I didn't have any color in mind but then I was secretly hoping for a BE. Then she mentioned purple and I guessed other purple shades. If I didn't have that preconceived notion I'd be overjoyed with raisin right off the bat. I did take her with me anyhow because I remember seeing pics of raisin on tPF and it looked divine. I'm so glad I did, it looks just fab in daylight.  H should really invest in better lighting at the Ala Moana store.



Morning All, Happy Sunday! 

*Fabshion*, yes, pics of your new H baby please!


----------



## chicinthecity777

CapriTrotteur said:


> I know I was amazed at how people were shopping there.
> To be honest it wasn't a good experience for shopping.
> I went into the shoe heaven part to try some Chanel shoes on as they stock the wide fitting one's there, but it was so busy, and people seemed to be just buying things without any consideration at all, as if it was nothing.  And at Chanel prices, it clearly is "something".
> It wasn't how I like to buy, I like it to be special and meaningful because it is a big deal to me.
> In the end I got fed up with waiting for the assistants to find the right size and I thought no, let's leave it.  The poor SA's were also trying to juggle 3 and 4 customers at a time.
> I agree that the points are great reason to shop there though, and also the choice was amazing compared to Manchester where I normally shop.



*CapriTrotteur*, glad to hear you are on the recovery! I can confirm *Vigee *is right, chicken soup is really good for mending a cold! 

Unfortunately that's Harrods is like nowadays. I try to avoid it during the weekends if I can. During week days it's open until 8pm and it's not too crowded in the evening. I think you were unlucky because it was probably the Chinese golden week (beginning of October?) It was the busiest shopping week now by Chinese shoppers shopping for luxury goods in the west etc. It should be finished by now. Otherwise, boutiques definitely provide a better experience.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Speaking of DHs and SOs, I can't complain about mine (well, yes I can, but not when it comes to H shopping ). Yesterday DH dropped me off at H to see my SA and then took DDs back to the condo to let them nap (bless his heart!). My SA has promised to show me new F/W stuff and she also said she has a surprise. After browsing through CSGMs, dip dyes, 90s, I selected Zebra Pegasus CW1 (blue/pink/a bit of green). I was hoping to see CW3 orange/green combo but they didn't have any in stock. I was also disappointed that they didn't have any Peuple du Vent CSGM--I'm interested in the rose indien one--should have bought it through H.com Canada last month but it's gone now. Hopefully my Canadian store will get one in soon (Nico, if you see it, pretty please let me know). My SA checked and they're not expecting any scarves/shawls shipment next week either.
> 
> So on to the surprise, my lovely SA showed me an orange croc mini Constance. My heart skipped a beat but I knew I couldn't have her. She's absolutely gorgeous! But very very tiny (not sure if it'll even fit my phone since I'm about to get a new iPhone 6 or 6 Plus). I'm also not a Constance type--perhaps 10 years ago when I used to carry so much less. Now I can't even manage with my Plume 28 so I'm not sure if I can fit my stuff into the regular fullsized C. So with much regrets, I declined. It'll make a fabulous going out/evening bag but with little DDs well that could be years from now for me. Don't you just hate it when you have to turn down something so beautiful and rare.
> 
> Then I browsed some watches and was trying on different straps for the Cape Cod. One strap was in iris then my SA said oh this will go so well with your purple bag. What purple bag? Hmm...I was thinking if may be she's hinting at something purple? Anamone perhaps? I told her a few weeks ago that I'd love another B any color. And throughout my visit yesterday she was asking what size, color and HW, all of which I said no preference since I'm open to anything as long as I don't already have it. Well she brought out a big box. No it wasn't anamone...any guess on what it could be? It's purple but the classic one. I'm still of 2 minds about it so would love to hear your thoughts on this color.



*Fabfashion*,  I am so jealous you are having a fab time in Hawaii! The weather has been miserable here where I am. I see you bought the raisin home! Congratulation! What leather is it? It does vary depending on leather. I saw a clemance raisin bag yesterday in my store and it was really really dark. Do show us your new beauty when you get a chance!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Fabfashion*,  I am so jealous you are having a fab time in Hawaii! *The weather has been miserable here where I am.* I see you bought the raisin home! Congratulation! What leather is it? It does vary depending on leather. I saw a clemance raisin bag yesterday in my store and it was really really dark. Do show us your new beauty when you get a chance!



*xiangxiang*, the weather here has turned horrible here too! Brrr, grey, rainy and cold!


----------



## Julide

Happy sunday to all! It is cold and I now that winter is around the corner. Do you like to make soups? I love making soup, I have no idea why but I find it fun! I am making minestrone and butternut squash today for the rest of the week. Maybe I should try to make pumpkin next week or potato and leek! Ooo! Sorry:shame:thinking out loud! I hope that everyone has a great rest of their weekend. Stay warm!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, the weather here has turned horrible here too! Brrr, grey, rainy and cold!



*Vigee*, autumn is definitely here! I have already start to rearrange my wardrobe. I did scarves / shawls last week. Put away some silks and jerseys into their boxes and took the 140s out.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Julide said:


> Happy sunday to all! It is cold and I now that winter is around the corner. Do you like to make soups? I love making soup, I have no idea why but I find it fun! I am making minestrone and butternut squash today for the rest of the week. Maybe I should try to make pumpkin next week or potato and leek! Ooo! Sorry:shame:thinking out loud! I hope that everyone has a great rest of their weekend. Stay warm!



hello *Julide*! I love soup!!! But I normally buy read-made, I am too lazy ha ha! Love minestrone! Soup is the best for winter days!


----------



## Julide

xiangxiang0731 said:


> hello *Julide*! I love soup!!! But I normally buy read-made, I am too lazy ha ha! Love minestrone! Soup is the best for winter days!



:giggles:It is the only thing I am fine with making, of course its takes so little supervision, not like baking or cooking something else where you have to "present" or your whole house burns down.But I am happy to hear that you are a soup lover too! And this time of year is perfect for soup!!


----------



## thyme

Happy Sunday all.

*Fabfashion.*.I am also very jealous you are in Hawaii!! and you bought a raisin b too..congrats!! thank you re haircut and C. it's an élan. 

*Julide*, I love soups too..but the Chinese variety. I try making them as much as I can but am also quite lazy..minestrone and butternut squash sounds yummy!! i like that..

*xiangxiang*, you are very organised! spent a while naming all my shawl/silks boxes on Fri evening as I can't find them easily since they are all 140cm sizes!! need to start with the bags'  boxes too.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, autumn is definitely here! I have already start to rearrange my wardrobe. I did scarves / shawls last week. Put away some silks and jerseys into their boxes and took the 140s out.





Julide said:


> :giggles:It is the only thing I am fine with making, of course its takes so little supervision, not like baking or cooking something else where you have to "present" or your whole house burns down.But I am happy to hear that you are a soup lover too! And this time of year is perfect for soup!!



*xiangxiang*, yes, it is time to go upstairs to the cedar closet and bring down sweaters, wool dresses and suits. Maybe today I will start on that project!

*Julide*, I used to LOVE making soups, especially the creamy variety ~ potato and leek, cream of broccoli and cream of cauliflower were favorites of mine. I have gotten out of the habit of cooking, plus all I like are fattening soups! Trader Joes has a wonderful onion soup with cheese. It is delicious and we stock up on it in the winter.

*chincac*, all of my 90cm, 140cm, CDCs, KDs, etc have labels on their boxes so that I can identify them quickly. I store my Bs/Ks in their dust-bags standing upright, so no need for labels there! Before labeling, I could never find anything quickly and also forgot what I bought.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Vigee.  Wish you were here too.There are 2 wonderful H stores within walking distance and their inventory is just beyond words.
> 
> How I wish it was ultraviolet or iris or cassis or amethyst. Sigh. When I was looking at the iris watch strap and my SA hinted about a purple bag, I thought perhaps it's iris or may be anamone (because of it being the current season). It's raisin PHW. I was a bit ambivilent at first because it's dark, looks almost black in certain light (especially in the back room at the store). I've been buying red, orange and blue this year. I don't own anything dark in H except for a prune Lindy. I was offered an iris Lindy a year after my prune but I declined because I found it too close (for a same style bag).
> 
> Funny how I told my SA I didn't have any color in mind but then I was secretly hoping for a BE. Then she mentioned purple and I guessed other purple shades. If I didn't have that preconceived notion I'd be overjoyed with raisin right off the bat. I did take her with me anyhow because I remember seeing pics of raisin on tPF and it looked divine. I'm so glad I did, it looks just fab in daylight.  H should really invest in better lighting at the Ala Moana store.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> *CapriTrotteur*, glad to hear you are on the recovery! I can confirm *Vigee *is right, chicken soup is really good for mending a cold!
> 
> Unfortunately that's Harrods is like nowadays. I try to avoid it during the weekends if I can. During week days it's open until 8pm and it's not too crowded in the evening. I think you were unlucky because it was probably the Chinese golden week (beginning of October?) It was the busiest shopping week now by Chinese shoppers shopping for luxury goods in the west etc. It should be finished by now. Otherwise, boutiques definitely provide a better experience.



I went the last weekend in September, couple of weekends ago, so maybe that was it.  The "H" wildlife sightings were out of this world though, so worth going just for that.  I seriously have never seen so many top end bags in noel place begin used, it was incredible.


Julide said:


> Happy sunday to all! It is cold and I now that winter is around the corner. Do you like to make soups? I love making soup, I have no idea why but I find it fun! I am making minestrone and butternut squash today for the rest of the week. Maybe I should try to make pumpkin next week or potato and leek! Ooo! Sorry:shame:thinking out loud! I hope that everyone has a great rest of their weekend. Stay warm!


Mmm.. julide that sounds really yummy, I love soup too.  Nothing better for lunch in the winter than a nice home made soup and fresh baked roll.

Oh fabfashion it sounds like you are having a lovely time in Hawaii.
I would love to see your new raisin and know the specs too.  I love raisin and think it would be a great all round colour in a "B". I have a MM pico in it although not used it yet, but loved the colour.


----------



## Anfang

My Café friends, I'm just back from a crazy 3-weeks hard working  tunnel. No time for anything, I mean visiting H, even browsing the  forum. I'm so late I'll probably not be able to catch up I'm afraid...I  do hope you were veeeery bad to give me some ideas!My SAs are waiting for me, and I'll pay a visit this week, I'll keep you informed. For now, I just have to browse back! Happy Sunday to you all!  (here in Paris, it's just raining cats and dogs, oh my...)


----------



## Kitty S.

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Vigee.  Wish you were here too.There are 2 wonderful H stores within walking distance and their inventory is just beyond words.
> 
> How I wish it was ultraviolet or iris or cassis or amethyst. Sigh. When I was looking at the iris watch strap and my SA hinted about a purple bag, I thought perhaps it's iris or may be anamone (because of it being the current season). It's raisin PHW. I was a bit ambivilent at first because it's dark, looks almost black in certain light (especially in the back room at the store). I've been buying red, orange and blue this year. I don't own anything dark in H except for a prune Lindy. I was offered an iris Lindy a year after my prune but I declined because I found it too close (for a same style bag).
> 
> Funny how I told my SA I didn't have any color in mind but then I was secretly hoping for a BE. Then she mentioned purple and I guessed other purple shades. If I didn't have that preconceived notion I'd be overjoyed with raisin right off the bat. I did take her with me anyhow because I remember seeing pics of raisin on tPF and it looked divine. I'm so glad I did, it looks just fab in daylight.  H should really invest in better lighting at the Ala Moana store.




We are bag twin! Raisin B PHW is very versatile. I carry it everywhere. It's a classic. Glad you warmed up to it. Congrats and enjoy! &#128522;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Anfang said:


> My Café friends, I'm just back from a crazy 3-weeks hard working  tunnel. No time for anything, I mean visiting H, even browsing the  forum. I'm so late I'll probably not be able to catch up I'm afraid...I  do hope you were veeeery bad to give me some ideas!My SAs are waiting for me, and I'll pay a visit this week, I'll keep you informed. For now, I just have to browse back! Happy Sunday to you all!  (here in Paris, it's just raining cats and dogs, oh my...)



Glad that you are back, *Anfang*. We have missed you!


----------



## Hed Kandi

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, autumn is definitely here! I have already start to rearrange my wardrobe. I did scarves / shawls last week. Put away some silks and jerseys into their boxes and took the 140s out.



Well done! I must get my act together and do the same.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Anfang said:


> My Café friends, I'm just back from a crazy 3-weeks hard working  tunnel. No time for anything, I mean visiting H, even browsing the  forum. I'm so late I'll probably not be able to catch up I'm afraid...I  do hope you were veeeery bad to give me some ideas!My SAs are waiting for me, and I'll pay a visit this week, I'll keep you informed. For now, I just have to browse back! Happy Sunday to you all!  (here in Paris, it's just raining cats and dogs, oh my...)



Anfang, you are truly missed! It's pouring down here since 5pm. 

I finally finished watching Spiral season 4 and I was shocked by the ending. Can't wait for season 5!


----------



## Julide

Thank you Jadiete, Nico, Capri, Fabfashion and Vigge for the warm welcome back, I apologize for not saying this earlier, my internet is still a problem. So again sorry for not seeing this before.

Vigee thank you for the information about the website, I tried to get ahold of my SA but she is part time, so I may have to order online...we will see...

Yeah! Anfang is back!!



chincac said:


> Happy Sunday all.
> 
> *Julide*, I love soups too..but the Chinese variety. I try making them as much as I can but am also quite lazy..minestrone and butternut squash sounds yummy!! i like that..


Oooo! Chinese soup! Though perhaps not a soup, I make congee every week. Don't know if it is truly "authentic" but I do love it and can eat bowls and bowls of it!!:shame:



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, yes, it is time to go upstairs to the cedar closet and bring down sweaters, wool dresses and suits. Maybe today I will start on that project!
> 
> *Julide*, I used to LOVE making soups, especially the creamy variety ~ potato and leek, cream of broccoli and cream of cauliflower were favorites of mine. I have gotten out of the habit of cooking, plus all I like are fattening soups! Trader Joes has a wonderful onion soup with cheese. It is delicious and we stock up on it in the winter.
> 
> *chincac*, all of my 90cm, 140cm, CDCs, KDs, etc have labels on their boxes so that I can identify them quickly. I store my Bs/Ks in their dust-bags standing upright, so no need for labels there! Before labeling, I could never find anything quickly and also forgot what I bought.



You all are so very organized! My scarves are folded (sometimes) and put together my material, silk with silk and cotton with cotton and so on, that it is the best I can do. Vigee you are too funny! I like potato and leek soup but I don't put cream in it. I like my soups without dairy.



CapriTrotteur said:


> I went the last weekend in September, couple of weekends ago, so maybe that was it.  The "H" wildlife sightings were out of this world though, so worth going just for that.  I seriously have never seen so many top end bags in noel place begin used, it was incredible.
> 
> Mmm.. julide that sounds really yummy, I love soup too.  Nothing better for lunch in the winter than a nice home made soup and fresh baked roll.



That does sounds wonderful good bread and soup are always a winning combo!! Today I made minestrone, chicken and rice and roasted pumpkin soup with ginger and cinnamon basil! I can't wait for lunch this week!


----------



## thyme

Julide said:


> Oooo! Chinese soup! Though perhaps not a soup, I make congee every week. Don't know if it is truly "authentic" but I do love it and can eat bowls and bowls of it!!



you make congee?? am impressed...i love congee too but takes too long


----------



## thyme

*Anfang*..welcome back. hope the weather clears up soon. its raining cats and dogs here in london too!! and please let us know what the H paris inventory is like..


----------



## Julide

chincac said:


> you make congee?? am impressed...i love congee too but takes too long



Hahaha!:giggles:For me it is easy, I just let it cook slowly and go on about with other things. Of course I prefer it when some one else makes it, instant gratification!!I think it is the main reason why I like to make soups, you can put them on low heat and they take care of themselves, you can't do the same with many other dishes!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, all of my 90cm, 140cm, CDCs, KDs, etc have labels on their boxes so that I can identify them quickly. I store my Bs/Ks in their dust-bags standing upright, so no need for labels there! Before labeling, I could never find anything quickly and also forgot what I bought.



*Vigee* you are very organised..I am rather messy! will need to label my bags boxes. all my bracelets are stored in a drawer so that's ok..


----------



## thyme

Julide said:


> Hahaha!:giggles:For me it is easy, I just let it cook slowly and go on about with other things. Of course I prefer it when some one else makes it, instant gratification!!I think it is the main reason why I like to make soups, you can put them on low heat and they take care of themselves, you can't do the same with many other dishes!



agree re soup!! the soup i make takes a few hours too so i need to plan in advance..usually. otherwise too late to make after coming home from work.


----------



## Julide

chincac said:


> agree re soup!! the soup i make takes a few hours too so i need to plan in advance..usually. otherwise too late to make after coming home from work.



I would love to know what kinds of soup you make!They sound fantastic!


----------



## thyme

Julide said:


> I would love to know what kinds of soup you make!They sound fantastic!



very simple stuff. will probably turn most people off. i boiled these with pork ribs and lots of water with a little bit of salt. 
watercress, dried scallops/squid, goji berries, dried dates;
tomatoes, potato, onions, carrots - chinese minestrone;
pickled veg, tofu, tomatoes;
lotus roots, peanuts, dried scallops/squid, goji berries..


----------



## Julide

chincac said:


> very simple stuff. will probably turn most people off. i boiled these with pork ribs and lots of water with a little bit of salt.
> watercress, dried scallops/squid, goji berries, dried dates;
> tomatoes, potato, onions, carrots - chinese minestrone;
> pickled veg, tofu, tomatoes;
> lotus roots, peanuts, dried scallops/squid, goji berries..



Sounds good to me! I am not very adventurous, I make the same soups my mother made, except for congee. I need to branch out! Try new things, dates in soup! That would have been yummy with my pumpkin soup! Need to remember that! Goji berries...don't know if I have ever had them.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> very simple stuff. will probably turn most people off. i boiled these with pork ribs and lots of water with a little bit of salt.
> watercress, dried scallops/squid, goji berries, dried dates;
> tomatoes, potato, onions, carrots - chinese minestrone;
> pickled veg, tofu, tomatoes;
> lotus roots, peanuts, dried scallops/squid, goji berries..



*chincac*, your soups are much healthier than mine, which is one of the reasons that I don't make them very often. Mine are all cream-based and very fattening but tasty in the middle of winter.

*Julide*, so sorry that you are still having internet problems. What a major pain! My DDs in Los Angeles have been without their internet for 3 days, too.


----------



## thyme

Julide said:


> Sounds good to me! I am not very adventurous, I make the same soups my mother made, except for congee. I need to branch out! Try new things, dates in soup! That would have been yummy with my pumpkin soup! Need to remember that! Goji berries...don't know if I have ever had them.



Dear *Julide*, I am not very adventurous either..those soups I have had since I was old enough to eat solids I think. My grandma boils them all the time. There are lots more but I have no idea what some of the ingredients are called in English. Goji berries and dates are very common in Chinese soups. Pumpkin not!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, your soups are much healthier than mine, which is one of the reasons that I don't make them very often. Mine are all cream-based and very fattening but tasty in the middle of winter.
> 
> *Julide*, so sorry that you are still having internet problems. What a major pain! My DDs in Los Angeles have been without their internet for 3 days, too.



*Vigee*, the soups keep me warm especially in winter.  I do not have any cream or dairy in any of my main meals. I do eat cakes and drink latte though


----------



## Julide

chincac said:


> Dear*Julide*, I am not very adventurous either..those soups I have had since I was old enough to eat solids I think. My grandma boils them all the time. There are lots more but I have no idea what some of the ingredients are called in English. Goji berries and dates are very common in Chinese soups. Pumpkin not!



Chinac:giggleso you have rice with your soups? Or are they just by themselves? Sorry I am a curious person.:shame:

I love all kinds of squash so I will make that into a soup anytime! It sounds like you have amazing family recipes! They sound wonderful too me! I love to try any kind of food, but when it comes to making it, I stick to what I know. There are wild turnips where I am from and my mother made soup from them too. I love turnips!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> *Vigee*, the soups keep me warm especially in winter.  I do not have any cream or dairy in any of my main meals. I do eat cakes and drink latte though



*chincac*, we are so even because I don't eat cakes or latte. Well, on second thought, does one macaroon a day count?


----------



## Julide

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, your soups are much healthier than mine, which is one of the reasons that I don't make them very often. Mine are all cream-based and very fattening but tasty in the middle of winter.
> 
> *Julide*, so sorry that you are still having internet problems. What a major pain! My DDs in Los Angeles have been without their internet for 3 days, too.



Vigee a little fat in your soup during the winter months is probable very good!!!

Thank you, the internet and anything technology wise are my strengths. When it stops working I am at a loss!!


**So sorry, when I meant fat I am thinking about butter and hopefully you were too. Fat does not sounds as good as butter. Sorry!:shame:**


----------



## thyme

Julide said:


> Chinac:giggleso you have rice with your soups? Or are they just by themselves? Sorry I am a curious person
> 
> I love all kinds of squash so I will make that into a soup anytime! It sounds like you have amazing family recipes! They sound wonderful too me! I love to try any kind of food, but when it comes to making it, I stick to what I know. There are wild turnips where I am from and my mother made soup from them too. I love turnips!



yes i have rice with my soup plus stir fry or steamed vegetables or meat or fish/seafood. i love rice. my cantonese nickname is "rice bin". i suffer from withdrawal symptoms if i don't have rice for a few days. the only country that i can tolerate not eating rice for long periods is Italy. i guess pasta is carbs too!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, we are so even because I don't eat cakes or latte. Well, on second thought, does one macaroon a day count?



lol...yes we are even!! or should i say complete opposite  hmmm..one macaroon a day should be fine. i am not a fan of macaroons.


----------



## Jadeite

Julide said:


> Happy sunday to all! It is cold and I now that winter is around the corner. Do you like to make soups? I love making soup, I have no idea why but I find it fun! I am making minestrone and butternut squash today for the rest of the week. Maybe I should try to make pumpkin next week or potato and leek! Ooo! Sorry:shame:thinking out loud! I hope that everyone has a great rest of their weekend. Stay warm!




I love soup. That is always the meal of my choice. I was not well last few days and really appreciated having soup!


----------



## Jadeite

chincac said:


> you make congee?? am impressed...i love congee too but takes too long




How long is long? Should be able to cook in about an hour.


----------



## Jadeite

chincac said:


> very simple stuff. will probably turn most people off. i boiled these with pork ribs and lots of water with a little bit of salt.
> watercress, dried scallops/squid, goji berries, dried dates;
> tomatoes, potato, onions, carrots - chinese minestrone;
> pickled veg, tofu, tomatoes;
> lotus roots, peanuts, dried scallops/squid, goji berries..




Woohoo! My kind of Chinese style soup. I also love Chinese herbal soups especially the Cantonese ones. I make a lot of those.


----------



## Jadeite

chincac said:


> yes i have rice with my soup plus stir fry or steamed vegetables or meat or fish/seafood. i love rice. my cantonese nickname is "rice bin". i suffer from withdrawal symptoms if i don't have rice for a few days. the only country that i can tolerate not eating rice for long periods is Italy. i guess pasta is carbs too!




How come you can eat all that rice and look slim as a bamboo?! It's not possible with me, I look about 4 months pregnant after a bowl of rice or noodles. It's the carbs.


----------



## Jadeite

Welcome back Anfang! 

And CapriTrotter, I think you need a Hot Fireplace guy. Instant feel better.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Julide said:


> Vigee a little fat in your soup during the winter months is probable very good!!!
> 
> Thank you, the internet and anything technology wise are my strengths. When it stops working I am at a loss!!
> 
> 
> **So sorry, when I meant fat I am thinking about butter and hopefully you were too. Fat does not sounds as good as butter. Sorry!:shame:**



*Julide*, no offense taken! Those FATS are why I am always on a diet, lol.


----------



## Jadeite

Ladies glad to know cafe is lively over the weekend as well. I had completely lost my voice after an allergic reaction so it was quite boring as when I hung out with my friends I realise I could only listen and not talk. My partner did remark, peace at last. Lol


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> How come you can eat all that rice and look slim as a bamboo?! It's not possible with me, *I look about 4 months pregnant after a bowl of rice or noodles. It's the carbs*.



*Jadeite*, my body is the exact same way! The less carbs, the better for my body!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Ladies glad to know cafe is lively over the weekend as well. *I had completely lost my voice a*fter an allergic reaction so it was quite boring as when I hung out with my friends I realise I could only listen and not talk. *My partner did remark, peace at last.* Lol



*Jadeite*, my DH would say the same thing about me, I bet, if I lost my opinionated voice, haha. Hope that you are better soon.


----------



## Fabfashion

Vigee, Doves75, xiangxiang, chinchac, Capri, here she is. I posted in the reveal thread as well. So excited! Now day 2 and I'm in love! 

xiangxiang, mine is in clemence and she looked dark brown at the store (low ambiance lighting) and still looked dark brown at the condo (night time). Then the next morning I took it out of the box in sunlight and she looked dark purple and amazing! My DH said the color is grape. Leave it to him to simplify things. LOL. So glad I brought her home with me. I don't have any dark H bag except for my prune Lindy so this is perfect especially for our 4 Canadian seasons.


----------



## thyme

Jadeite said:


> How come you can eat all that rice and look slim as a bamboo?! It's not possible with me, I look about 4 months pregnant after a bowl of rice or noodles. It's the carbs.


 
lol..no idea! rice doesn't make me fat..it's all the other junk i eat like chocs, crisps, cakes etc...



Jadeite said:


> Woohoo! My kind of Chinese style soup. I also love Chinese herbal soups especially the Cantonese ones. I make a lot of those.


 
yes  i love herbal soup too..



Jadeite said:


> How long is long? Should be able to cook in about an hour.


 
an hour? my rice cooker doesn't have the congee option. i do it from the pot and it takes 3 to 4 hours for it to get to the consistency i like...too long! 

hope you are feeling better!! have more soups.


----------



## thyme

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, Doves75, xiangxiang, chinchac, Capri, here she is. I posted in the reveal thread as well. So excited! Now day 2 and I'm in love!
> 
> xiangxiang, mine is in clemence and she looked dark brown at the store (low ambiance lighting) and still looked dark brown at the condo (night time). Then the next morning I took it out of the box in sunlight and she looked dark purple and amazing! My DH said the color is grape. Leave it to him to simplify things. LOL. So glad I brought her home with me. I don't have any dark H bag except for my prune Lindy so this is perfect especially for our 4 Canadian seasons.



*Fabfashion*, many congrats!! lovely B and thank you for the pics too..


----------



## Fabfashion

chincac said:


> *Fabfashion*, many congrats!! lovely B and thank you for the pics too..


Thank you, chincac! It's definitely a working mom's B.  While clemence is a bit heavy, it's nearly indestructible. I never own a bag made with togo, I wonder how well it fares with heavy usage???

BTW, your soup sounds delish! Wouldn't it be great if we all live a little closer to each other and do a pot luck so we can try these wonderful recipes. 

Vigee, your cream soups sound wonderful especially for the upcoming Canadian winter. We had ice storm last year and the forecasters are calling for an even colder winter this year. Brrrrr... Hence, why I'm stocking up on CSGMs.  (The weathermen made me do it!)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, Doves75, xiangxiang, chinchac, Capri, here she is. I posted in the reveal thread as well. So excited! Now day 2 and I'm in love!
> 
> xiangxiang, mine is in clemence and she looked dark brown at the store (low ambiance lighting) and still looked dark brown at the condo (night time). Then the next morning I took it out of the box in sunlight and she looked dark purple and amazing! My DH said the color is grape. Leave it to him to simplify things. LOL. So glad I brought her home with me. I don't have any dark H bag except for my prune Lindy so this is perfect especially for our 4 Canadian seasons.



Good Day All, knowing that we are all in different time zones! It's 6am here and I have been up for hours. Going to New York City for the day for an appointment with no time to stop at H or do any other shopping, which I prefer to do online anyway. The only exception is my lovely SA at my local H, whom is a pleasure to visit in person. The downside of traveling to NYC is that it is 4 hours travel time for a 30 minute appointment in the city. Not my idea of fun!

*Fabfashion*, love your new raisin B35 ~ it is a 35 correct? The color is gorgeous and the fact that you will be using it for four Canadian seasons makes it so practical! Major congrats! 

Hope that everyone has a great day!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Welcome bank Anfang!!
It is raining consistently here too. They say it is going to rain all week too.
Must be England!
:rain:


----------



## CapriTrotteur

I am the same too!
It has taken me a long time to work this out, but I definitely seem "Slimmer" when I eat less carbs.
Which is such a shame as there is nothing I like more than stodgy plates of pasta, chips etc etc.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ladies, for those of you who is concerned about weight gain, (not that any of you need to worry IMO), try to cut down salt in your diet too. It causes one to retain a lot of water, therefore weight.


----------



## Nico_79

*Chincac*, the lists of soup make me hungry! I love those types of soup, only if I could make them...sigh. My grandmother knows all the secrets, but has yet to pass them on to me!

*Capri*, I hope you feel better, colds are no fun at all. 

*Fabfashion*, your vacation proved to be very fruitful! Congratulations on your gorgeous Raisin B! Glad you decide to take her as I do think the store lighting is very deceptive, H bags always look so much better in natural light which I find the store does not have a lot of. You have to bring this next time we go shopping!


----------



## katekluet

FabFashion, I like that you have both raisin and prune in your closet now....lovely bag, enjoy it
You are all thinking soups and it is hot and sunny here! This is our warm season...we love soups and your Chinese versions sound wonderful and flavorful.
My BFF just left after a two week visit so it is diet time for me and no carbs!
Anfang, good to hear you are back but sorry work has been so demanding. 
This weekend we went to a dog romp with over 80 of our "Rocker Dog " breed dogs playing in a huge fenced park....quite the scene!


----------



## Jadeite

katekluet said:


> FabFashion, I like that you have both raisin and prune in your closet now....lovely bag, enjoy it
> 
> You are all thinking soups and it is hot and sunny here! This is our warm season...we love soups and your Chinese versions sound wonderful and flavorful.
> 
> My BFF just left after a two week visit so it is diet time for me and no carbs!
> 
> Anfang, good to hear you are back but sorry work has been so demanding.
> 
> This weekend we went to a dog romp with over 80 of our "Rocker Dog " breed dogs playing in a huge fenced park....quite the scene!




80? That's a whole village! Must be an impressive sight of long haired hippies.


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, Doves75, xiangxiang, chinchac, Capri, here she is. I posted in the reveal thread as well. So excited! Now day 2 and I'm in love!
> 
> xiangxiang, mine is in clemence and she looked dark brown at the store (low ambiance lighting) and still looked dark brown at the condo (night time). Then the next morning I took it out of the box in sunlight and she looked dark purple and amazing! My DH said the color is grape. Leave it to him to simplify things. LOL. So glad I brought her home with me. I don't have any dark H bag except for my prune Lindy so this is perfect especially for our 4 Canadian seasons.




Quite a fruitful outcome ! Congrats! Grape is good for health.


----------



## Jadeite

chincac said:


> an hour? my rice cooker doesn't have the congee option. i do it from the pot and it takes 3 to 4 hours for it to get to the consistency i like...too long!
> 
> hope you are feeling better!! have more soups.




I don't use a cooker, I cook both rice and congee the old fashion way in a pot, or a clay pot. It does require some skill in fire control. With congee it can be achieved if you use broken rice, not the full long grain that you have for steamed rice. Broken rice is cheaper too. Long grain takes a long time to break and even after two hours it doesn't have the consistency of good congee.


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> an hour? my rice cooker doesn't have the congee option. i do it from the pot and it takes 3 to 4 hours for it to get to the consistency i like...too long!





Jadeite said:


> I don't use a cooker, I cook both rice and congee the old fashion way in a pot, or a clay pot. It does require some skill in fire control. With congee it can be achieved if you use broken rice, not the full long grain that you have for steamed rice. Broken rice is cheaper too. Long grain takes a long time to break and even after two hours it doesn't have the consistency of good congee.



*chincac*, I also think you are using a different rice. I can def cook congee in one hour max, using a normal pot.


----------



## Julide

Jadeite said:


> I don't use a cooker, I cook both rice and congee the old fashion way in a pot, or a clay pot. It does require some skill in fire control. With congee it can be achieved if you use broken rice, not the full long grain that you have for steamed rice. Broken rice is cheaper too. Long grain takes a long time to break and even after two hours it doesn't have the consistency of good congee.



Ahh!! That makes so much sense now! I always use broken rice so it takes around an hour! Wow! Thank you for explaining this!


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *chincac*, I also think you are using a different rice. I can def cook congee in one hour max, using a normal pot.





Jadeite said:


> I don't use a cooker, I cook both rice and congee the old fashion way in a pot, or a clay pot. It does require some skill in fire control. With congee it can be achieved if you use broken rice, not the full long grain that you have for steamed rice. Broken rice is cheaper too. Long grain takes a long time to break and even after two hours it doesn't have the consistency of good congee.





Julide said:


> Ahh!! That makes so much sense now! I always use broken rice so it takes around an hour! Wow! Thank you for explaining this!



lol..thank ladies...mystery solved!! now i know.. :shame:

*Julide*, see you are even cleverer than me


----------



## thyme

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you, chincac! It's definitely a working mom's B.  While clemence is a bit heavy, it's nearly indestructible. I never own a bag made with togo, I wonder how well it fares with heavy usage???
> 
> BTW, your soup sounds delish! Wouldn't it be great if we all live a little closer to each other and do a pot luck so we can try these wonderful recipes.
> 
> Vigee, your cream soups sound wonderful especially for the upcoming Canadian winter. We had ice storm last year and the forecasters are calling for an even colder winter this year. Brrrrr... Hence, why I'm stocking up on CSGMs.  (The weathermen made me do it!)



yes pot luck will be wonderful!! if only..definitely CSGMs weather now...



katekluet said:


> FabFashion, I like that you have both raisin and prune in your closet now....lovely bag, enjoy it
> You are all thinking soups and it is hot and sunny here! This is our warm season...we love soups and your Chinese versions sound wonderful and flavorful.
> My BFF just left after a two week visit so it is diet time for me and no carbs!
> Anfang, good to hear you are back but sorry work has been so demanding.
> This weekend we went to a dog romp with over 80 of our "Rocker Dog " breed dogs playing in a huge fenced park....quite the scene!



*kate*, the dog romp sounds amazing! i drink Chinese soups regardless of weather..



Nico_79 said:


> *Chincac*, the lists of soup make me hungry! I love those types of soup, only if I could make them...sigh. My grandmother knows all the secrets, but has yet to pass them on to me!
> 
> *Capri*, I hope you feel better, colds are no fun at all.
> 
> *Fabfashion*, your vacation proved to be very fruitful! Congratulations on your gorgeous Raisin B! Glad you decide to take her as I do think the store lighting is very deceptive, H bags always look so much better in natural light which I find the store does not have a lot of. You have to bring this next time we go shopping!



*Nico*, how's your break going? been to H yet??  you should get the recipes from Grandma..although my grandma just cook by instinct..no precise measurements from her..


----------



## Anfang

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Glad that you are back, *Anfang*. We have missed you!





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Anfang, you are truly missed! It's pouring down here since 5pm.
> 
> I finally finished watching Spiral season 4 and I was shocked by the ending. Can't wait for season 5!





Julide said:


> Thank you Jadiete, Nico, Capri, Fabfashion and Vigge for the warm welcome back, I apologize for not saying this earlier, my internet is still a problem. So again sorry for not seeing this before.
> 
> Vigee thank you for the information about the website, I tried to get ahold of my SA but she is part time, so I may have to order online...we will see...
> 
> Yeah! Anfang is back!!
> 
> 
> Oooo! Chinese soup! Though perhaps not a soup, I make congee every week. Don't know if it is truly "authentic" but I do love it and can eat bowls and bowls of it!!:shame:
> 
> 
> 
> You all are so very organized! My scarves are folded (sometimes) and put together my material, silk with silk and cotton with cotton and so on, that it is the best I can do. Vigee you are too funny! I like potato and leek soup but I don't put cream in it. I like my soups without dairy.
> 
> 
> 
> That does sounds wonderful good bread and soup are always a winning combo!! Today I made minestrone, chicken and rice and roasted pumpkin soup with ginger and cinnamon basil! I can't wait for lunch this week!





chincac said:


> *Anfang*..welcome back. hope the weather clears up soon. its raining cats and dogs here in london too!! and please let us know what the H paris inventory is like..


My dear friends, thank you all for the warm welcome back!  I paid an ultra-short visit to FSH this afternoon, as my SAs were making so many calls. I went straight on to silks, no time left to have a look on bags, SLGs etc. And as usual I began with the men's dept. For the first time since... I should say forever, I really couldn't deal with this FW Imprimeur Fou. These Quadrige horse faces looked like "stencilled", plain borders and corners, to me, just a meh... But I was delighted with the 140 Collection Equestre in vert anglais which came back home with me. Couldn't have a look on the green 140 jacquard BdG, but I'm afraid this one will be very shiny, as the purple and the black are. So just one shawl today, you may see through this that I've been a good girl!  (in fact, I didn't plan to be this good, I just was in a hurry).
I'm so late on all, can you believe I have to browse the Café thread since the beginning? OMG, catching up, catching up! 
On my way to have a look on what happened here before falling into my bed!


----------



## Anfang

chincac said:


> very simple stuff. will probably turn most people off. i boiled these with pork ribs and lots of water with a little bit of salt.
> watercress, dried scallops/squid, goji berries, dried dates;
> tomatoes, potato, onions, carrots - chinese minestrone;
> pickled veg, tofu, tomatoes;
> lotus roots, peanuts, dried scallops/squid, goji berries..





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, your soups are much healthier than mine, which is one of the reasons that I don't make them very often. Mine are all cream-based and very fattening but tasty in the middle of winter.
> 
> *Julide*, so sorry that you are still having internet problems. What a major pain! My DDs in Los Angeles have been without their internet for 3 days, too.





chincac said:


> Dear *Julide*, I am not very adventurous either..those soups I have had since I was old enough to eat solids I think. My grandma boils them all the time. There are lots more but I have no idea what some of the ingredients are called in English. Goji berries and dates are very common in Chinese soups. Pumpkin not!


Soups! That's what we need, with these awful downpours around here! *chincac *I'm with you on squids and goji berries I love to bits! I always have a box full of dried goji  berries and I use to eat them all day long!


----------



## Anfang

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, we are so even because I don't eat cakes or latte. Well, on second thought, does one macaroon a day count?


My dear *Vigee*, a macaroon a day keeps every trouble away!


----------



## thyme

Anfang said:


> Soups! That's what we need, with these awful downpours around here! *chincac *I'm with you on squids and goji berries I love to bits! I always have a box full of dried goji  berries and I use to eat them all day long!



Dear *Anfang*...congrats on your new shawl!! show us a pic when you have time  have fun catching up on our chats...more  importantly, latest hot guy in the cafe is *xiangxiang*'s mr fireplace


----------



## Anfang

Jadeite said:


> How come you can eat all that rice and look slim as a bamboo?! It's not possible with me, I look about 4 months pregnant after a bowl of rice or noodles. It's the carbs.





Jadeite said:


> Welcome back Anfang!
> 
> And CapriTrotter, I think you need a Hot Fireplace guy. Instant feel better.


Hi my dear *Jadeite*!  You cannot hope I'll  believe you about the 4-monthes-pregnant-with-a-bowl-of- rice thing, my dear!


----------



## Anfang

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, Doves75, xiangxiang, chinchac, Capri, here she is. I posted in the reveal thread as well. So excited! Now day 2 and I'm in love!
> 
> xiangxiang, mine is in clemence and she looked dark brown at the store (low ambiance lighting) and still looked dark brown at the condo (night time). Then the next morning I took it out of the box in sunlight and she looked dark purple and amazing! My DH said the color is grape. Leave it to him to simplify things. LOL. So glad I brought her home with me. I don't have any dark H bag except for my prune Lindy so this is perfect especially for our 4 Canadian seasons.


*Fabfashion*, this is one beautiful bag! 



CapriTrotteur said:


> Welcome bank Anfang!!
> It is raining consistently here too. They say it is going to rain all week too.
> Must be England!
> :rain:


Thank you my dear *CapriTrotteur*. We too have a lot of rain around here, must be France! So many downpours that I had to stop at Moschino to buy in emergency a pair of rubber boots to save my shoes!  And I too bought a brolly (usually never use this, I need my hands...) as I ruined my best hat under this crazy rain, grrrrr....


----------



## Anfang

katekluet said:


> FabFashion, I like that you have both raisin and prune in your closet now....lovely bag, enjoy it
> You are all thinking soups and it is hot and sunny here! This is our warm season...we love soups and your Chinese versions sound wonderful and flavorful.
> My BFF just left after a two week visit so it is diet time for me and no carbs!
> Anfang, good to hear you are back but sorry work has been so demanding.
> This weekend we went to a dog romp with over 80 of our "Rocker Dog " breed dogs playing in a huge fenced park....quite the scene!


Thank you my dear *katekluet*! Crazy work these times, indeed... But tell me more about 80 Rocker dogs! That sounds amazing!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Anfang said:


> My dear friends, thank you all for the warm welcome back!  I paid an ultra-short visit to FSH this afternoon, as my SAs were making so many calls. I went straight on to silks, no time left to have a look on bags, SLGs etc. And as usual I began with the men's dept. For the first time since... I should say forever, I really couldn't deal with this FW Imprimeur Fou. These Quadrige horse faces looked like "stencilled", plain borders and corners, to me, just a meh... But I was delighted with the 140 Collection Equestre in vert anglais which came back home with me. Couldn't have a look on the green 140 jacquard BdG, but I'm afraid this one will be very shiny, as the purple and the black are. So just one shawl today, you may see through this that I've been a good girl!  (in fact, I didn't plan to be this good, I just was in a hurry).
> I'm so late on all, can you believe I have to browse the Café thread since the beginning? OMG, catching up, catching up!
> On my way to have a look on what happened here before falling into my bed!



Anfang, I still remember your minestrone recipe and must make it again soon. It's been raining all day today so it's likely to be like this in Paris for you tomorrow. Stay dry!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Anfang said:


> *Fabfashion*, this is one beautiful bag!
> 
> Thank you my dear *CapriTrotteur*. We too have a lot of rain around here, must be France! So many downpours that I had to stop at Moschino to buy in emergency a pair of rubber boots to save my shoes!  And I too bought a brolly (usually never use this, I need my hands...) as I ruined my best hat under this crazy rain, grrrrr....



*Anfang*, it is raining here, too, my friend ~ just started again ~ and now I have started sneezing which I hope is NOT a cold coming on due to the cold and rain. Now, I really do need a cup of hot soup! 

Please do post a pic of your new 140cm Collection Equestre, would love to see it on you. 

Just got home from NYC, a quick trip there and back again. Must say that I don't miss living in the city at all 

Have a good evening, ladies.


----------



## Jadeite

chincac said:


> Dear *Anfang*...congrats on your new shawl!! show us a pic when you have time  have fun catching up on our chats...more  importantly, latest hot guy in the cafe is *xiangxiang*'s mr fireplace




Yes priority is clear - Mr Hot fireplace guy. Lol!


----------



## Jadeite

Anfang said:


> *Fabfashion*, this is one beautiful bag!
> 
> Thank you my dear *CapriTrotteur*. We too have a lot of rain around here, must be France! So many downpours that I had to stop at Moschino to buy in emergency a pair of rubber boots to save my shoes!  And I too bought a brolly (usually never use this, I need my hands...) as I ruined my best hat under this crazy rain, grrrrr....




Ahhh ... You got moschino shoes to protect your other shoes? I wonder if moschino should be impressed and doing roarin business in this weather. Though I too admit I will wear old, discardable or plastic shoes when the rain pours.  The rain sounds strong over in Paris so stay dry. How about a raincoat?


----------



## Jadeite

Vigee! Soup is definitely the first thug when you come back from cold rain, and some hot tea and a hot bath. Hope your sneeze doesn't get more serious.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Vigee! Soup is definitely the first thug when you come back from cold rain, and some hot tea and a hot bath. Hope your sneeze doesn't get more serious.



Thanks* Jadeite*, I have turned the heat way up and am having a glass of wine. Hopefully, this will not be the beginning of a full out cold. 

*Anfang's* priority on this thread should be the strategy of getting a pic of Mr Fireplace guy without him blocking *xiangxiang's *calls! 

When it is raining my outfit begins with the shoes on my feet! Today I wore my oldest but most beautiful short riding boots. Still, unbelievably in style after all these years.


----------



## mistikat

Sorry to hear some peeps are feeling under the weather .... but please, can we not have discussions in this thread of illness/sickness? If you would like to discuss those issues feel free to head over to the Body, Mind, Wellness forums or feel free to take that discussion to Hermes Chat.

Thanks.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mistikat said:


> Sorry to hear some peeps are feeling under the weather .... but please, can we not have discussions in this thread of illness/sickness? If you would like to discuss those issues feel free to head over to the Body, Mind, Wellness forums or feel free to take that discussion to Hermes Chat.
> 
> Thanks.



Sorry, *mistikat*, I totally forgot the rules! So unlike me!!! Consider that my hands have been slapped


----------



## katekluet

Anfang, there were over 80 Tibetan Terrriers in a very large fenced park area romping, running and sniffing away and having a great time! Every  age, color, coat, size....and the owners enjoy chatting, seeing all the dogs and having a potluck lunch. It is beautifully organized and we even are able to make a nice donation to our breed rescue fund. I put Halloween bandanas (not hermes...lol..) so I could find my own two in the action. The dogs all get along so well  with each other and are they tired out after!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Anfang, there were over 80 Tibetan Terrriers in a very large fenced park area romping, running and sniffing away and having a great time! Every  age, color, coat, size....and the owners enjoy chatting, seeing all the dogs and having a potluck lunch. It is beautifully organized and we even are able to make a nice donation to our breed rescue fund. I put Halloween bandanas (not hermes...lol..) so I could find my own two in the action. The dogs all get along so well  with each other and are they tired out after!



*kate*, darling pic and it looks like it was a BEAUTIFUL day! Could we exchange weather temperatures?


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, Doves75, xiangxiang, chinchac, Capri, here she is. I posted in the reveal thread as well. So excited! Now day 2 and I'm in love!
> 
> xiangxiang, mine is in clemence and she looked dark brown at the store (low ambiance lighting) and still looked dark brown at the condo (night time). Then the next morning I took it out of the box in sunlight and she looked dark purple and amazing! My DH said the color is grape. Leave it to him to simplify things. LOL. So glad I brought her home with me. I don't have any dark H bag except for my prune Lindy so this is perfect especially for our 4 Canadian seasons.


FF, had to add my congratulations over here too.
This is lovely, a well scored addition to your wardrobe.
And goes beautifully with your new ZP too!
Enjoy using this beauty to the max!!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Jadeite said:


> Welcome back Anfang!
> 
> And CapriTrotter, I think you need a Hot Fireplace guy. Instant feel better.


I think we all need a Hot fire place guy at the moment to chase the winter blues away.
Xiangxiang will have to send us detailed notes so that we can keep up to date with him!!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Nico_79 said:


> *Chincac*, the lists of soup make me hungry! I love those types of soup, only if I could make them...sigh. My grandmother knows all the secrets, but has yet to pass them on to me!
> 
> *Capri*, I hope you feel better, colds are no fun at all.
> 
> *Fabfashion*, your vacation proved to be very fruitful! Congratulations on your gorgeous Raisin B! Glad you decide to take her as I do think the store lighting is very deceptive, H bags always look so much better in natural light which I find the store does not have a lot of. You have to bring this next time we go shopping!


Thanks Nico.
Hope  your Thanksgiving went well and you had a good time.
Looking forward to your "H" excursion!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

katekluet said:


> FabFashion, I like that you have both raisin and prune in your closet now....lovely bag, enjoy it
> You are all thinking soups and it is hot and sunny here! This is our warm season...we love soups and your Chinese versions sound wonderful and flavorful.
> My BFF just left after a two week visit so it is diet time for me and no carbs!
> Anfang, good to hear you are back but sorry work has been so demanding.
> This weekend we went to a dog romp with over 80 of our "Rocker Dog " breed dogs playing in a huge fenced park....quite the scene!


Kate, please send some of your sun and heat this way, that would be great!
It is really dismal here at the moment.
80 Rocker dogs sounds like a lot of fun, good job it is over there in the warm because 80 wet dogs over here doesn't sound as if that would be quite such a fun time.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Anfang said:


> My dear friends, thank you all for the warm welcome back!  I paid an ultra-short visit to FSH this afternoon, as my SAs were making so many calls. I went straight on to silks, no time left to have a look on bags, SLGs etc. And as usual I began with the men's dept. For the first time since... I should say forever, I really couldn't deal with this FW Imprimeur Fou. These Quadrige horse faces looked like "stencilled", plain borders and corners, to me, just a meh... But I was delighted with the 140 Collection Equestre in vert anglais which came back home with me. Couldn't have a look on the green 140 jacquard BdG, but I'm afraid this one will be very shiny, as the purple and the black are. So just one shawl today, you may see through this that I've been a good girl!  (in fact, I didn't plan to be this good, I just was in a hurry).
> I'm so late on all, can you believe I have to browse the Café thread since the beginning? OMG, catching up, catching up!
> On my way to have a look on what happened here before falling into my bed!


Anfang, looking forward to seeing your lovely new acquisition.
I haven't managed to get over to the men's section yet, too many distractions in the Women's as I am new to this game.
I am sure when I do it will be another area to get me into trouble!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Anfang said:


> *Fabfashion*, this is one beautiful bag!
> 
> Thank you my dear *CapriTrotteur*. We too have a lot of rain around here, must be France! So many downpours that I had to stop at Moschino to buy in emergency a pair of rubber boots to save my shoes!  And I too bought a brolly (usually never use this, I need my hands...) as I ruined my best hat under this crazy rain, grrrrr....


Anfang, can you spare a snap of your new boots?
I have seriously considered buying a pair of "posh wellingtons" as I think I would get so much use out of them in this climate.
I did buy a pair of Vivienne Westwood short rubber booties a couple of years ago, but I bought online in a sale, didn't think to try the fit, and when I did they were too small, so another pair that needs to be sent to Ebay when I get round to it.
I have such wide feet i really struggle to find shoes to fit.
I normally go up a couple of sizes to get the width which is fine in boots, but no good at all in shoes.
When I was in London I tried some Ferragamo's on, in their Wide fitting, and they were the best fit I have tried so far.
Unfortunately they only stock them in their London store, not in the franchise outlets, and they only come in black or nude for the flats, and just black for the small heeled.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Anfang*, it is raining here, too, my friend ~ just started again ~ and now I have started sneezing which I hope is NOT a cold coming on due to the cold and rain. Now, I really do need a cup of hot soup!
> 
> Please do post a pic of your new 140cm Collection Equestre, would love to see it on you.
> 
> Just got home from NYC, a quick trip there and back again. Must say that I don't miss living in the city at all
> 
> Have a good evening, ladies.


Vigee hope that you haven't succumbed to the cold.
Glad you are home safe after your trip to NYC.
Put your feet up and relax in the warm with your wine and hope you manage to ward off any sickness!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

mistikat said:


> Sorry to hear some peeps are feeling under the weather .... but please, can we not have discussions in this thread of illness/sickness? If you would like to discuss those issues feel free to head over to the Body, Mind, Wellness forums or feel free to take that discussion to Hermes Chat.
> 
> Thanks.


So sorry mistikat, was unaware of this.
Should of thought with the name of the thread "Good Times", many apologies.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

katekluet said:


> Anfang, there were over 80 Tibetan Terrriers in a very large fenced park area romping, running and sniffing away and having a great time! Every  age, color, coat, size....and the owners enjoy chatting, seeing all the dogs and having a potluck lunch. It is beautifully organized and we even are able to make a nice donation to our breed rescue fund. I put Halloween bandanas (not hermes...lol..) so I could find my own two in the action. The dogs all get along so well  with each other and are they tired out after!


Kate, what a lovely picture, they all look like they are having such a good time.
And the halloween bandana's I bet looked adorable!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> Anfang, there were over 80 Tibetan Terrriers in a very large fenced park area romping, running and sniffing away and having a great time! Every  age, color, coat, size....and the owners enjoy chatting, seeing all the dogs and having a potluck lunch. It is beautifully organized and we even are able to make a nice donation to our breed rescue fund. I put Halloween bandanas (not hermes...lol..) so I could find my own two in the action. The dogs all get along so well  with each other and are they tired out after!



*kate*, what an adorable photos! Thanks for posting! It certainly brightens up the dark day here where I am. Looks like you had great fun!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ladies in the cafe (chincac especially), I have some updates with Mr. Fireplace. I spoke to him last Monday and he promised he was going to email me some stuff on the day. A week later I still haven't heard anything and I started to get a little pissed off with him, "all talk and no action" you know! But given his good looks, I thought I'd give him another chance. So I called him again this morning and turns out he got my email address wrong by a letter! Now eagerly waiting for his email and plan my next step!  Stay tuned.


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies in the cafe (chincac especially), I have some updates with Mr. Fireplace. I spoke to him last Monday and he promised he was going to email me some stuff on the day. A week later I still haven't heard anything and I started to get a little pissed off with him, "all talk and no action" you know! *But given his good looks*, I thought I'd give him another chance. So I called him again this morning and turns out he got my email address wrong by a letter! Now eagerly waiting for his email and plan my next step!  Stay tuned.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies in the cafe (chincac especially), I have some updates with Mr. Fireplace. I spoke to him last Monday and he promised he was going to email me some stuff on the day. A week later I still haven't heard anything and I started to get a little pissed off with him, "all talk and no action" you know! But given his good looks, I thought I'd give him another chance. So I called him again this morning and turns out he got my email address wrong by a letter! Now eagerly waiting for his email and plan my next step!  Stay tuned.



Morning ladies!

*xiangxiang*, that is great news about more H dessert plates and Mr. Fireplace guy ~ a double whammy. Keep us posted, please. 

We are supposed to get MORE RAIN today! Lots of errands to run in between conference calls, so it will be a productive morning.

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Nico_79

chincac said:


> *Nico*, how's your break going? been to H yet??  you should get the recipes from Grandma..although my grandma just cook by instinct..no precise measurements from her..



*Chincac*, going to H today, will report back in the afternoon!  My grandma is the same way, no exact measurements, makes it difficult for me who isn't the best cook.



Anfang said:


> My dear friends, thank you all for the warm welcome back!  I paid an ultra-short visit to FSH this afternoon, as my SAs were making so many calls. I went straight on to silks, no time left to have a look on bags, SLGs etc. And as usual I began with the men's dept. For the first time since... I should say forever, I really couldn't deal with this FW Imprimeur Fou. These Quadrige horse faces looked like "stencilled", plain borders and corners, to me, just a meh... But I was delighted with the 140 Collection Equestre in vert anglais which came back home with me. Couldn't have a look on the green 140 jacquard BdG, but I'm afraid this one will be very shiny, as the purple and the black are. So just one shawl today, you may see through this that I've been a good girl!  (in fact, I didn't plan to be this good, I just was in a hurry).
> I'm so late on all, can you believe I have to browse the Café thread since the beginning? OMG, catching up, catching up!
> On my way to have a look on what happened here before falling into my bed!



*Anfang*m welcome back!!  Sounds like you've been so busy lately, but I love that you found time to pick up something from H! I totally feel you on the Quadrige as I was interested in the blue cw, but it didn't work for me. So curious to see your Equestre in vert anglais, please post a pic when you have time. 



katekluet said:


> Anfang, there were over 80 Tibetan Terrriers in a very large fenced park area romping, running and sniffing away and having a great time! Every  age, color, coat, size....and the owners enjoy chatting, seeing all the dogs and having a potluck lunch. It is beautifully organized and we even are able to make a nice donation to our breed rescue fund. I put Halloween bandanas (not hermes...lol..) so I could find my own two in the action. The dogs all get along so well  with each other and are they tired out after!



*Kate*, that photo is too adorable! I love that it helped to raise funds for the rescue too, sounds like an amazing day. 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies in the cafe (chincac especially), I have some updates with Mr. Fireplace. I spoke to him last Monday and he promised he was going to email me some stuff on the day. A week later I still haven't heard anything and I started to get a little pissed off with him, "all talk and no action" you know! But given his good looks, I thought I'd give him another chance. So I called him again this morning and turns out he got my email address wrong by a letter! Now eagerly waiting for his email and plan my next step! Stay tuned.



*Xiangxiang*, too funny!  Glad to hear he is not all looks and no brains.


----------



## Nico_79

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, that is great news about more H dessert plates and Mr. Fireplace guy ~ a double whammy. Keep us posted, please.
> 
> We are supposed to get MORE RAIN today! Lots of errands to run in between conference calls, so it will be a productive morning.
> 
> Have a good day everyone!


Morning *Vigee*!  Have a productive day! I will be trying to resist temptation at H. Wish me luck!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nico_79 said:


> *Xiangxiang*, too funny!  Glad to hear he is not all looks and no brains.



*Nico*, I think it's still too early to draw the conclusion yet. I shall keep you all updated. 

Can't wait to see what you get from H! I have been very good this season. So far just a few 70 silks and 1 CSGM + some China, oh and a pair of gloves too and a sheep toy...


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, that is great news about more H dessert plates and Mr. Fireplace guy ~ a double whammy. Keep us posted, please.
> 
> We are supposed to get MORE RAIN today! Lots of errands to run in between conference calls, so it will be a productive morning.
> 
> Have a good day everyone!



Vigee, rain seems to be the theme of the day. It sort of stopped here but still very dark and cloudy. Hope you have a very productive day!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Vigee, rain seems to be the theme of the day. It sort of stopped here but still very dark and cloudy. Hope you have a very productive day!



*xiangxiang*, the sun is actually coming out here. Yay!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, the sun is actually coming out here. Yay!!



Lucky you! We ain't got no sunshine here...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Lucky you! We ain't got no sunshine here...



Well, the sunshine will only last for one day here and then more rain is scheduled for Wednesday and Thursday. It's never ending, but better that it's rain rather than snow! I'm escaping to Los Angeles come January, brrr, the coldest month!


----------



## Nico_79

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Nico*, I think it's still too early to draw the conclusion yet. I shall keep you all updated.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you get from H! I have been very good this season. So far just a few 70 silks and 1 CSGM + some China, oh and a pair of gloves too and a sheep toy...



Haha, very true. You will find out when he starts the work and whether or not it's up to your expectations. 

Sheep toy? That sounds so cute! Pics please!  I was really good at H today, only bought a twilly for my K!  The other stuff didn't wow me so my money tree is safe for another day. Although I did return the CL's from a couple weeks ago for some Tabitha Simmons flats. I think they are much more my style tbh.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nico_79 said:


> Haha, very true. You will find out when he starts the work and whether or not it's up to your expectations.
> 
> Sheep toy? That sounds so cute! Pics please!  I was really good at H today, only bought a twilly for my K!  The other stuff didn't wow me so my money tree is safe for another day. Although I did return the CL's from a couple weeks ago for some Tabitha Simmons flats. I think they are much more my style tbh.



Nico, love your choice of twilly! And the shoes are gorgeous and versatile too! Are they completely flat? 

The sheep toy is a total silly thing but it's just too cute. Made of real sheep skin shearling.  Here it is.


----------



## katekluet

Nico_79 said:


> Haha, very true. You will find out when he starts the work and whether or not it's up to your expectations.
> 
> Sheep toy? That sounds so cute! Pics please!  I was really good at H today, only bought a twilly for my K!  The other stuff didn't wow me so my money tree is safe for another day. Although I did return the CL's from a couple weeks ago for some Tabitha Simmons flats. I think they are much more my style tbh.


Nico! I just ordered the exact same twilly last night! Now I just need the bag to match


----------



## Anfang

katekluet said:


> Anfang, there were over 80 Tibetan Terrriers in a very large fenced park area romping, running and sniffing away and having a great time! Every  age, color, coat, size....and the owners enjoy chatting, seeing all the dogs and having a potluck lunch. It is beautifully organized and we even are able to make a nice donation to our breed rescue fund. I put Halloween bandanas (not hermes...lol..) so I could find my own two in the action. The dogs all get along so well  with each other and are they tired out after!


Such a great pic, *katekluet*! I could eat them all 



CapriTrotteur said:


> Anfang, can you spare a snap of your new boots?
> I have seriously considered buying a pair of "posh wellingtons" as I think I would get so much use out of them in this climate.
> I did buy a pair of Vivienne Westwood short rubber booties a couple of years ago, but I bought online in a sale, didn't think to try the fit, and when I did they were too small, so another pair that needs to be sent to Ebay when I get round to it.
> I have such wide feet i really struggle to find shoes to fit.
> I normally go up a couple of sizes to get the width which is fine in boots, but no good at all in shoes.
> When I was in London I tried some Ferragamo's on, in their Wide fitting, and they were the best fit I have tried so far.
> Unfortunately they only stock them in their London store, not in the franchise outlets, and they only come in black or nude for the flats, and just black for the small heeled.


*CapriTrotteur*, I just did same with these Vivienne Westwood, which appeared to be too small to!  I just returned them... These Moschino are very simple, but I feel fed up ruining my shoes under the rain. These should do the job! Here are 2 very bad snapshots. Awful light, around here... 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies in the cafe (chincac especially), I have some updates with Mr. Fireplace. I spoke to him last Monday and he promised he was going to email me some stuff on the day. A week later I still haven't heard anything and I started to get a little pissed off with him, "all talk and no action" you know! But given his good looks, I thought I'd give him another chance. So I called him again this morning and turns out he got my email address wrong by a letter! Now eagerly waiting for his email and plan my next step!  Stay tuned.


*Xiangxiang *I'm burning with impatience discovering this Mr Fireplace's story and pics! Browsing back, desperately browsing back like crazy!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Anfang said:


> Such a great pic, *katekluet*! I could eat them all
> 
> *CapriTrotteur*, I just did same with these Vivienne Westwood, which appeared to be too small to!  I just returned them... These Moschino are very simple, but I feel fed up ruining my shoes under the rain. These should do the job! Here are 2 very bad snapshots. Awful light, around here...
> 
> *Xiangxiang *I'm burning with impatience discovering this Mr Fireplace's story and pics! Browsing back, desperately browsing back like crazy!



Those rainboots looks great! I must check them out. I have a few tall rainboots, including a pair by Chanel. But they are too much for warmer days. 

No photos of this Mr. fireplace I am afraid. It would be too weird for me.


----------



## Anfang

Nico_79 said:


> *Chincac*, going to H today, will report back in the afternoon!  My grandma is the same way, no exact measurements, makes it difficult for me who isn't the best cook.
> 
> 
> 
> *Anfang*m welcome back!!  Sounds like you've been so busy lately, but I love that you found time to pick up something from H! I totally feel you on the Quadrige as I was interested in the blue cw, but it didn't work for me. So curious to see your Equestre in vert anglais, please post a pic when you have time.
> 
> 
> 
> *Kate*, that photo is too adorable! I love that it helped to raise funds for the rescue too, sounds like an amazing day.
> 
> 
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, too funny!  Glad to hear he is not all looks and no brains.


My dear *Nico*, I'm so glad to be back here! But so much to catch up, I'm afraid... Here are some pics of this Collection Equestre. Very hard to snap, but maybe you'll have an idea. *Monceau *showcased the black one much better than I'm able to do, so sorry...


----------



## chicinthecity777

Anfang said:


> *Xiangxiang *I'm burning with impatience discovering this Mr Fireplace's story and pics! Browsing back, desperately browsing back like crazy!



Thanks to Julide who posted this photo, my Mr. Fireplace looks bit like him. But I have only seen my contractor with shirt on.


----------



## Nico_79

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Nico, love your choice of twilly! And the shoes are gorgeous and versatile too! Are they completely flat?
> 
> The sheep toy is a total silly thing but it's just too cute. Made of real sheep skin shearling.  Here it is.



The sheep is so cute I just want to squish it!  I can see why you got it. 

Imagine this twilly is sold out at my store!? Apparently it's been a very popular cw and they had to do a transfer from the Vancouver location.  

Yes, the shoes are flats so I'm thinking they will be great for work and running about the office.



katekluet said:


> Nico! I just ordered the exact same twilly last night! Now I just need the bag to match



Oh too funny!  Do you have a bag in mind you'd like to pair it with? I was thinking it'd look really nice with a black or blue bag too.


----------



## Anfang

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thanks to Julide who posted this photo, my Mr. Fireplace looks bit like him. But I have only seen my contractor with shirt on.


OMG, I'm so in if he looks like this!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Anfang said:


> OMG, I'm so in if he looks like this!



You and me both!


----------



## Nico_79

Anfang said:


> My dear *Nico*, I'm so glad to be back here! But so much to catch up, I'm afraid... Here are some pics of this Collection Equestre. Very hard to snap, but maybe you'll have an idea. *Monceau *showcased the black one much better than I'm able to do, so sorry...


Ahh I love it!  I saw the black version at our store, it's a really beautiful piece. I'm going to live vicariously through you since I'm on Ban Island.


----------



## Nico_79

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You and me both!


I think everyone in the Cafe is on board with Mr.Fireplace hottie.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nico_79 said:


> I think everyone in the Cafe is on board with Mr.Fireplace hottie.


----------



## Anfang

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You and me both!


This, my dear! 



Nico_79 said:


> Ahh I love it!  I saw the black version at our store, it's a really beautiful piece. I'm going to live vicariously through you since I'm on Ban Island.


This one is about understatement. No cashmere, but wool. At the same time, so pleasant to be rolled in it, I do love it! 



Nico_79 said:


> I think everyone in the Cafe is on board with Mr.Fireplace hottie.


Completely!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> Haha, very true. You will find out when he starts the work and whether or not it's up to your expectations.
> 
> Sheep toy? That sounds so cute! Pics please!  I was really good at H today, only bought a twilly for my K!  The other stuff didn't wow me so my money tree is safe for another day. Although I did return the CL's from a couple weeks ago for some Tabitha Simmons flats. I think they are much more my style tbh.



*Nico*, I have Tabitha Simmons flats in a light lavender pattern that are similar in style to yours and I love them. Great choice! Better for me compared with CLs because they are so comfortable. Here is a pic from the archives.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Anfang said:


> Such a great pic, *katekluet*! I could eat them all
> 
> *CapriTrotteur*, I just did same with these Vivienne Westwood, which appeared to be too small to!  I just returned them... These Moschino are very simple, but I feel fed up ruining my shoes under the rain. These should do the job! Here are 2 very bad snapshots. Awful light, around here...
> 
> *Xiangxiang *I'm burning with impatience discovering this Mr Fireplace's story and pics! Browsing back, desperately browsing back like crazy!



Love your new rain boots, *Anfang*! 

Mine are a pair of knee-high boots from Burberry, totally black without a pattern and they are great in the rain, too. 

Looking for a pic of your new 140cm and patiently scrolling back through posts.


----------



## Anfang

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, I have Tabitha Simmons flats in a light lavender pattern that are similar in style to yours and I love them. Great choice! Better for me compared with CLs because they are so comfortable. Here is a pic from the archives.


My dear *Vigee*, now this is a great pic, indeed!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your new rain boots, *Anfang*!
> 
> Mine are a pair of knee-high boots from Burberry, totally black without a pattern and they are great, too.
> 
> Looking for a pic of your new 140cm and patiently scrolling back through posts.


I posted it, my dear, some minutes ago! You'll tell me about! As for me, i'm running, desperately trying to catch up!


----------



## Hed Kandi

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thanks to Julide who posted this photo, my Mr. Fireplace looks bit like him. But I have only seen my contractor with shirt on.



Can I be Chincac's assistant??


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Anfang said:


> My dear *Nico*, I'm so glad to be back here! But so much to catch up, I'm afraid... Here are some pics of this Collection Equestre. Very hard to snap, but maybe you'll have an idea. *Monceau *showcased the black one much better than I'm able to do, so sorry...



*Anfang*, I finally found your pic of the beautiful 140cm Collection Equestre and it is so elegant! Simply gorgeous and it looks wonderful on you. Major congrats, I think this is my favorite scarf of the F/W season. 

*xiangxiang*, yes, I think that we are all on board with Mr. Fireplace!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Anfang said:


> My dear *Vigee*, now this is a great pic, indeed!
> 
> I posted it, my dear, some minutes ago! You'll tell me about! As for me, i'm running, desperately trying to catch up!




Thanks, *Anfang*! Found your pics and just posted about it ~ this thread can move so fast!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hed Kandi said:


> Can I be Chincac's assistant??



Of course! I think I need multiple project managers and assistants to see this project through!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, I have Tabitha Simmons flats in a light lavender pattern that are similar in style to yours and I love them. Great choice! Better for me compared with CLs because they are so comfortable. Here is a pic from the archives.



Beautiful photo Vigee! Are the shoes really really completely flat? Or they have a bit of heel? I can't wear completely flat shoes. 

But more importantly, what a beautiful scarf in that photo! Is that a 90 twill? What's the name of it?


----------



## Julide

I will be more than happy to be the body project manager. I will look after Mr Hottie Fireplaces' body, to make sure nothing happens to it!!!If I have to, I will do a thorough twice daily inspection, if needed!!

:giggles:I can't say that with a straight face!:giggles:


----------



## chicinthecity777

Julide said:


> I will be more than happy to be the body project manager. I will look after Mr Hottie Fireplaces' body, to make sure nothing happens to it!!!If I have to, I will do a thorough twice daily inspection, if needed!!
> 
> :giggles:I can't say that with a straight face!:giggles:



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Nico_79

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, I have Tabitha Simmons flats in a light lavender pattern that are similar in style to yours and I love them. Great choice! Better for me compared with CLs because they are so comfortable. Here is a pic from the archives.



Those are beautiful *Vigee*! Love the entire picture! 



Julide said:


> I will be more than happy to be the body project manager. I will look after Mr Hottie Fireplaces' body, to make sure nothing happens to it!!!If I have to, I will do a thorough twice daily inspection, if needed!!
> 
> :giggles:I can't say that with a straight face!:giggles:



:lolots: Twice daily hmm?


----------



## thyme

Hed Kandi said:


> Can I be Chincac's assistant??



nope. he is all MINE!


----------



## Nico_79

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Beautiful photo Vigee! Are the shoes really really completely flat? Or they have a bit of heel? I can't wear completely flat shoes.
> 
> But more importantly, what a beautiful scarf in that photo! Is that a 90 twill? What's the name of it?


Oops, my fault for not checking, the heel is 15mm. So not totally flat, but it's not much of a heel either.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Beautiful photo Vigee! Are the shoes really really completely flat? Or they have a bit of heel? I can't wear completely flat shoes.
> 
> But more importantly, what a beautiful scarf in that photo! Is that a 90 twill? What's the name of it?




xiangxiang and Nico, the scarf is Rencontre Oceane in lavender. It's a beautiful design and I would love to get another CW.

The Tabitha Simmons flats have a slight heel, maybe a half inch.


----------



## thyme

katekluet said:


> Anfang, there were over 80 Tibetan Terrriers in a very large fenced park area romping, running and sniffing away and having a great time! Every  age, color, coat, size....and the owners enjoy chatting, seeing all the dogs and having a potluck lunch. It is beautifully organized and we even are able to make a nice donation to our breed rescue fund. I put Halloween bandanas (not hermes...lol..) so I could find my own two in the action. The dogs all get along so well  with each other and are they tired out after!



what an adorable pic!! the dogs are zoo cute..



Anfang said:


> Such a great pic, *katekluet*! I could eat them all
> 
> *CapriTrotteur*, I just did same with these Vivienne Westwood, which appeared to be too small to!  I just returned them... These Moschino are very simple, but I feel fed up ruining my shoes under the rain. These should do the job! Here are 2 very bad snapshots. Awful light, around here...
> 
> *Xiangxiang *I'm burning with impatience discovering this Mr Fireplace's story and pics! Browsing back, desperately browsing back like crazy!



nice boots *Anfang*!



Anfang said:


> My dear *Nico*, I'm so glad to be back here! But so much to catch up, I'm afraid... Here are some pics of this Collection Equestre. Very hard to snap, but maybe you'll have an idea. *Monceau *showcased the black one much better than I'm able to do, so sorry...



this looks very luxe and very you!! congrats..


----------



## katekluet

Anfang, great looking boots! Mine are knee high BVs and I feel like a kid splashing around in them.
Love the new scarf too, I got the same one in the black and gray ala Monceau....fun that it is reversible.
Nico, the twilly is mostly for my hair, love them in my curls....although it will look good with black BV bags that I have. It is perfect with your beautiful new bag.
Vigee, those shoes are so special and different! Wow, nice combination.
This group has great taste....also in men


----------



## Jadeite

chincac said:


> nope. he is all MINE!




Cat fight! In doing so please tear off Mr Hot Fireplace guy's shirt thank you


----------



## Jadeite

Kate the rocker dogs outing pic is adorable - them shaggy hippies hanging out ... What fun!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> *Cat fight!* In doing so please tear off Mr Hot Fireplace guy's shirt thank you



*Jadeite*, I was just thinking CAT FIGHT, Meow!


----------



## Fabfashion

Sorry double post.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thanks to Julide who posted this photo, my Mr. Fireplace looks bit like him. But I have only seen my contractor with shirt on.



Hi Ladies, stopping in quickly while my DDs are enjoying their ice cream cones at McD. 

xiangxiang, if your Mr Fireplace guy looks like this please send him over my way when he's done at your place. My fireplace needs fixing. Hehe. 

Nico, the twilly looks great with your K and those flats are stunning! I don't wear a lot of flats. At my height I need all the extra inches.  

Vigee, hope your NYC trip was productive. It'd have been nice to stop by at H as a reward for the long journey.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, I have Tabitha Simmons flats in a light lavender pattern that are similar in style to yours and I love them. Great choice! Better for me compared with CLs because they are so comfortable. Here is a pic from the archives.




Love these flats! May just change my mind and sacrifice a few inches.


----------



## Fabfashion

CapriTrotteur said:


> FF, had to add my congratulations over here too.
> This is lovely, a well scored addition to your wardrobe.
> And goes beautifully with your new ZP too!
> Enjoy using this beauty to the max!!



Thank you, Capri!

Kate, the puppies are too cute! The bandana is a great idea!

Anfang, you always have exquisite taste in scarves/shawls.


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> nope. he is all MINE!





Jadeite said:


> Cat fight! In doing so please tear off Mr Hot Fireplace guy's shirt thank you





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Jadeite*, I was just thinking CAT FIGHT, Meow!



Ladies, ladies, no fighting. I am sure there is plenty of Mr. Fireplace to go around!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Ladies, stopping in quickly while my DDs are enjoying their ice cream cones at McD.
> 
> xiangxiang, if your Mr Fireplace guy looks like this please send him over my way when he's done at your place. My fireplace needs fixing. Hehe.



Mr. Fireplace couldn't for the life of him figure out why he is all of a sudden seeing a surge in overseas fireplace business for his normally local business.


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, ladies, no fighting. I am sure there is plenty of Mr. Fireplace to go around!


 
doubt it by the time i get my hands on him


----------



## chicinthecity777

:lolots::lolots:





chincac said:


> doubt it by the time i get my hands on him


----------



## Hed Kandi

chincac said:


> doubt it by the time i get my hands on him


----------



## Julide

chincac said:


> doubt it by the time i get my hands on him




:lolots:Good one!!!:lolots:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> *doubt it by the time i get my hands on him*



Gotta love you, *chincac*!


----------



## Nico_79

chincac said:


> doubt it by the time i get my hands on him



:thumbup:


----------



## Jadeite

chincac said:


> doubt it by the time i get my hands on him




Whoa! Her inner tiger is coming through. Lol


----------



## katekluet

Saw a delightful movie today...My Old Lady...Kevin Kline, Maggie Smith.....comedy, drama, Paris and a bit of Mozart opera for Anfang! We really enjoyed it.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Nico_79 said:


> Haha, very true. You will find out when he starts the work and whether or not it's up to your expectations.
> 
> Sheep toy? That sounds so cute! Pics please!  I was really good at H today, only bought a twilly for my K!  The other stuff didn't wow me so my money tree is safe for another day. Although I did return the CL's from a couple weeks ago for some Tabitha Simmons flats. I think they are much more my style tbh.


Nico, well done on being so restrained!
The Twilly looks a perfect match for Miss Beauty K.
Love the flats too, very chic!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Nico, love your choice of twilly! And the shoes are gorgeous and versatile too! Are they completely flat?
> 
> The sheep toy is a total silly thing but it's just too cute. Made of real sheep skin shearling.  Here it is.


Xiangxiang, that is cute!
What will you be doing with him?  Is he just a cuddly thing?
When I was on holiday we visited the Lisbon boutique and they had a little pony soft toy there which was adorable too!!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Anfang said:


> Such a great pic, *katekluet*! I could eat them all
> 
> *CapriTrotteur*, I just did same with these Vivienne Westwood, which appeared to be too small to!  I just returned them... These Moschino are very simple, but I feel fed up ruining my shoes under the rain. These should do the job! Here are 2 very bad snapshots. Awful light, around here...
> 
> *Xiangxiang *I'm burning with impatience discovering this Mr Fireplace's story and pics! Browsing back, desperately browsing back like crazy!


Thanks for the pics Anfang, they are quite similar to the VW's aren't they.
I like that they look smart as well as practical.
And your new shawl is also very chic, lovely choice.
You look splendid in it, thanks for the mod shot, it really brings a piece to life and shows it's true beauty.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Nico_79 said:


> I think everyone in the Cafe is on board with Mr.Fireplace hottie.


:giggles:


----------



## CapriTrotteur

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, I have Tabitha Simmons flats in a light lavender pattern that are similar in style to yours and I love them. Great choice! Better for me compared with CLs because they are so comfortable. Here is a pic from the archives.


Vigee, what a beautiful ensemble, makes me yearn for the better weather already!!
Wonderful pairings as always.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Julide said:


> I will be more than happy to be the body project manager. I will look after Mr Hottie Fireplaces' body, to make sure nothing happens to it!!!If I have to, I will do a thorough twice daily inspection, if needed!!
> 
> :giggles:I can't say that with a straight face!:giggles:


:lolots:


----------



## CapriTrotteur

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Mr. Fireplace couldn't for the life of him figure out why he is all of a sudden seeing a surge in overseas fireplace business for his normally local business.


:lolots:


----------



## CapriTrotteur

chincac said:


> doubt it by the time i get my hands on him


Chincac, you go girl, loving the attitude!!
:giggles:


----------



## chicinthecity777

CapriTrotteur said:


> Xiangxiang, that is cute!
> What will you be doing with him?  Is he just a cuddly thing?
> When I was on holiday we visited the Lisbon boutique and they had a little pony soft toy there which was adorable too!!



*CapriTrotteur*, apart from a cuddly thing, I don't think you can do anything else with the sheep toy. Or you can display it I suppose. But yes a totally useless thing but just too cute to pass. My store had just one. The pony toy is their signature children's toy. They come in several sized too. They are adorable!


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Quite a fruitful outcome ! Congrats! Grape is good for health.



Jadeite, I'll never look at grapes in the same way again.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello all. 
Sorry I'm a little late in responding to some of you. Hard to catch up on the tiny screen on my iPhone. Planning on upgrading phone when I get back. Still couldn't decide on iPhone 6 or 6 Plus. Anyone here got either? Would love to hear your experience. Although the 6+ would make browsing tPF a lot easier. 

Anfang, Nico and Kate, thank you for your kind words on my new B. Haven't used her here given we're literally bathed in sunscreen. But it makes me looking forward to going home. 

Nico, you have such self-control.  I need to borrow some of that. I promised my SA that I'll drop by this Thursday/Friday but I worry that I'll go crazy in there. This 4.7% tax is not helping either and they have a great selection of 'everything'! Help!

xiangxiang, I recalled you're looking for a Plume 32? The store here has 2--one in gold and one in bamboo. So gorgeous.  I was glad to be able to see them in person. At one point I was thinking of getting a 32 given my 28 is too small but now that I tried it I realized I need something else with a longer drop on the handles. The size is perfect but I can't carry it over the shoulder so won't work for me. I also tried a Victoria but found it too bulky for my height. 

BTW, I'm thinking of may be getting a farandole chain to use on my Kelly wallet. I had looked on the K wallet club thread and got further confused on which size to get. I'm looking to be able to carry the wallet long as well as double up to carry under the shoulder so not sure if 120 or 160 will be better. I read that 160 is quite heavy so not sure if I'll be able to wear it day to day. Any thought is much appreciated.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *CapriTrotteur*, apart from a cuddly thing, I don't think you can do anything else with the sheep toy. Or you can display it I suppose. But yes a totally useless thing but just too cute to pass. My store had just one. The pony toy is their signature children's toy. They come in several sized too. They are adorable!


xiangxiang, your sheep toy is way too cute! Wish I can get one but I'll have to put it high up on the shelf. No, not away from my kiddies but from my furbabies. They think anything cute and furry are 'their' toys. Lol. I even have to put the kiddies toys off the floor or my other babies will claim them.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Hello all.
> 
> xiangxiang, I recalled you're looking for a Plume 32? The store here has 2--one in gold and one in bamboo. So gorgeous.  I was glad to be able to see them in person. At one point I was thinking of getting a 32 given my 28 is too small but now that I tried it I realized I need something else with a longer drop on the handles. The size is perfect but I can't carry it over the shoulder so won't work for me. I also tried a Victoria but found it too bulky for my height.
> 
> BTW, I'm thinking of may be getting a farandole chain to use on my Kelly wallet. I had looked on the K wallet club thread and got further confused on which size to get. I'm looking to be able to carry the wallet long as well as double up to carry under the shoulder so not sure if 120 or 160 will be better. I read that 160 is quite heavy so not sure if I'll be able to wear it day to day. Any thought is much appreciated.



Hello, *Fabfashion*, I have seen the bamboo in my boutique but I don't do greens. So no sale. I have to say I think Plume is a lovely bag but way too overpriced from the store. I am looking for a pre-loved one at the moment. 

As for farandole to be used with kelly wallet, it depends on how tall you are. But I would think a 120 would be enough.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, your sheep toy is way too cute! Wish I can get one but I'll have to put it high up on the shelf. No, not away from my kiddies but from my furbabies. They think anything cute and furry are 'their' toys. Lol. I even have to put the kiddies toys off the floor or my other babies will claim them.



 i can just imagine your fur babies would claim the sheep in no time!


----------



## Nico_79

CapriTrotteur said:


> Nico, well done on being so restrained!
> The Twilly looks a perfect match for Miss Beauty K.
> Love the flats too, very chic!


 
*CT*, thank you! I am trying very hard to be careful in what I purchase these days, it has to be practical since I have a few dust collectors that I regret. I was soooo tempted to buy a Maxi Twilly, but the two I own I rarely wear. Sigh.



katekluet said:


> Anfang, great looking boots! Mine are knee high BVs and I feel like a kid splashing around in them.
> Love the new scarf too, I got the same one in the black and gray ala Monceau....fun that it is reversible.
> Nico, the twilly is mostly for my hair, love them in my curls....although it will look good with black BV bags that I have. It is perfect with your beautiful new bag.
> Vigee, those shoes are so special and different! Wow, nice combination.
> This group has great taste....also in men


 
*Kate*, ahh you must show a pic, I bet it's super cute. I can't put silks in my hair, they just slide right off. I wonder if there is a trick? Bobby pins?



Fabfashion said:


> Hi Ladies, stopping in quickly while my DDs are enjoying their ice cream cones at McD.
> 
> xiangxiang, if your Mr Fireplace guy looks like this please send him over my way when he's done at your place. My fireplace needs fixing. Hehe.
> 
> Nico, the twilly looks great with your K and those flats are stunning! I don't wear a lot of flats. At my height I need all the extra inches.
> 
> Vigee, hope your NYC trip was productive. It'd have been nice to stop by at H as a reward for the long journey.


 
*Fabfashion*, thank you and you're so funny! I hope your SA will show you some pretty things today.  And I agree with *Xiangxiang*, 120 is more than enough, it is what I use at my height. I think Calicocat bought a 80 which made her Kelly wallet fit under her shoulder and fall at the waist. I think you are similar in height, so maybe request if you can try that length too for comparison.


----------



## Nico_79

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello, *Fabfashion*, I have seen the bamboo in my boutique but I don't do greens. So no sale. I have to say I think Plume is a lovely bag but way too overpriced from the store. I am looking for a pre-loved one at the moment.
> 
> As for farandole to be used with kelly wallet, it depends on how tall you are. But I would think a 120 would be enough.


 
ITA about the price point. I would love to add a Plume to my collection, but have yet to find one that catches my eye.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies, hope that everyone is having a good day!

*Fabfashion*, hope that you are enjoying your vacation in Hawaii. I have the new iPhone 6 and love it. Knew that iPhone 6 Plus would be too big for me, so I bought the regular iPhone 6 in bronze color. Pretty! Also, I think the farandole 120 should meet your needs as far as length for your Kelly wallet. Let us know what you decide. 

*Nico* and *xiangxiang*, agree with you regarding a new Plume being pricey! I fell in love with one that was leather and Rocabar Toile but it was $9K.


----------



## Mindi B

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, your sheep toy is way too cute! Wish I can get one but I'll have to put it high up on the shelf. No, not away from my kiddies but from my furbabies. They think anything cute and furry are 'their' toys. Lol. I even have to put the kiddies toys off the floor or my other babies will claim them.



So true!  My Henry would do to that cuddly sheep what chincac is planning to do to Mr. Fireplace Hottie.  It wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## etoile de mer

Good morning everyone! 

Just dropping in for a quick hello, I've fallen behind, and hope everyone is doing well! 

Book fans, I recently finished Jacqueline Winspear's "The Care and Management of Lies", and really liked it. I found the tone to be heavier than in her other books, and her writing to be more dense and intricate. Set in England at the start of WW1, it depicts the effects of the war on a family. One family member is in London, one on a farm in Kent, and one on the front line in France. Although somber, I found it very interesting.

And over the weekend I finished  Rhys Bowen's latest, "Queen of Hearts". Hate to finish her books, as the characters are so endearing, and the stories so funny! *Vigee* and *Kate*, don't you love Georgiana's interactions with Queenie? 

My stack of books to read is depleted, so I've more on order. In the meanwhile, I picked up the first Harry Potter to read again.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> So true!  My Henry would do to that cuddly sheep what chincac is planning to do to Mr. Fireplace Hottie.  It wouldn't be pretty.



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## etoile de mer

Hi *xiangxiang*, I had to scroll back to see your sheep. So cute! I'm *sure* Harry would love to play with that!   Our golden loved those stuffed dog toys. When presented with a new one, she'd always want to immediately shred them! But we'd watch and continue to say "no, no, no". After the initial few minutes of frenzy, then she was happy to just bite them, play with them, and carry them around the house. She liked them as pillows, too! 

Excited that you purchased a few of the H-Deco pieces!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoile de mer said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Just dropping in for a quick hello, I've fallen behind, and hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Book fans, I recently finished Jacqueline Winspear's "The Care and Management of Lies", and really liked it. I found the tone to be heavier than in her other books, and her writing to be more dense and intricate. Set in England at the start of WW1, it depicts the effects of the war on a family. One family member is in London, one on a farm in Kent, and one on the front line in France. Although somber, I found it very interesting.
> 
> And over the weekend I finished  Rhys Bowen's latest, "Queen of Hearts". *Hate to finish her books, as the characters are so endearing, and the stories so funny! Vigee and Kate, don't you love Georgiana's interactions with Queenie? *
> 
> My stack of books to read is depleted, so I've more on order. In the meanwhile, I picked up the first Harry Potter to read again.



*etoile*, stayed up far too late last night reading the "Queen of Hearts" and am now half-way through it ~ darn! Yes, I love Georgiana's interactions with Queenie, Darcy and her mother. All so funny!  I dread reading the final page because I have absolutely nothing in the queue. Must find new books immediately.


----------



## Nico_79

Mindi B said:


> So true!  My Henry would do to that cuddly sheep what chincac is planning to do to Mr. Fireplace Hottie.  It wouldn't be pretty.


 
:lolots:


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *etoile*, stayed up far too late last night reading the "Queen of Hearts" and am now half-way through it ~ darn! Yes, I love Georgiana's interactions with Queenie, Darcy and her mother. All so funny!  I dread reading the final page because I have absolutely nothing in the queue. Must find new books immediately.



*Vigee*, Oh my, nothing in your queue! :wondering I hate that, and immediately start poking around my bookshelves for something to read again. My husband jokingly checks my progress with books, and reminds me I'm reading them too quickly! He knows I'm always a little sad when I finish one. I wish Rhys Bowen wrote more quickly! I love all the characters. We both need a new Royal Spyness right now!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoile de mer said:


> *Vigee*, Oh my, nothing in your queue! :wondering I hate that, and immediately start poking around my bookshelves for something to read again. My husband jokingly checks my progress with books, and reminds me I'm reading them too quickly! He knows I'm always a little sad when I finish one. I wish Rhys Bowen wrote more quickly! I love all the characters. *We both need a new Royal Spyness right now!*



*etoile*, we really do need another Royal Spyness immediately! 

*xiangxiang*, any updates about Mr. Fireplace Hottie or has he gone radio silent on you?


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *xiangxiang*, I had to scroll back to see your sheep. So cute! I'm *sure* Harry would love to play with that!   Our golden loved those stuffed dog toys. When presented with a new one, she'd always want to immediately shred them! But we'd watch and continue to say "no, no, no". After the initial few minutes of frenzy, then she was happy to just bite them, play with them, and carry them around the house. She liked them as pillows, too!
> 
> Excited that you purchased a few of the H-Deco pieces!



You know what, that's exactly what my SO said about the toy when I showed it to him. He said Harry would love to shred that sheep! Harry would shred any paper given to him. For his toys, sometimes he breaks them within minutes! He is always too excited to receive new toys. We should really train him not to destroy things but he gets away too much nowadays.


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Excited that you purchased a few of the H-Deco pieces!



Have you seen the collection in person or ordered any? I am disappointed by some pieces, the black tea pot is way too small etc. What's your thoughts? 

Also your golden sounds much better behaved than Harry!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, any updates about Mr. Fireplace Hottie or has he gone radio silent on you?



not much update from Mr. Fireplace hottie. I spoke to him again a few days ago and now I am waiting for something from him in the post. Will report if there is new development.


----------



## katekluet

Twilly time! One will look very familiar to Nico and one looks unexpectedly good on Ms. Kelly...


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You know what, that's exactly what my SO said about the toy when I showed it to him. He said Harry would love to shred that sheep! Harry would shred any paper given to him. For his toys, sometimes he breaks them within minutes! He is always too excited to receive new toys. We should really train him not to destroy things but he gets away too much nowadays.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Have you seen the collection in person or ordered any? I am disappointed by some pieces, the black tea pot is way too small etc. What's your thoughts?
> 
> Also your golden sounds much better behaved than Harry!



*xiangxiang*, Maybe goldens just know they are adorable, and think can get away with anything! I'm sure our girl was not better behaved than Harry! If food was involved, she'd do whatever we said. But no treat, and commands were purely optional! Often there would be a moment where we could see her pondering, "should I do what they say?".  We'd say "come", and she'd look back and acknowledge us, and then keep running! She wasn't always naughty like this, but she definitely decided when to listen. Still loved her to pieces, though! 

Regarding the H Deco, I did see it in person a few months ago, but as I was considering smaller pieces to use on my bureau, I didn't really pay close attention. My store didn't have the full collection when I was there. Is the teapot a small one, meant for one person? It would be wonderful if there were more pieces available. I was waiting to purchase, as I'd like to see it again in my store, before buying.


----------



## katekluet

Etoile and Vigee, I have so enjoyed the Rhys Bowen books and i am happy that I have many more to read.....have recommended them to friends who are also enjoying....so keep your recommendations coming.
Nico, I think my curls hold the twilly in place when I wear it in my hair....will post a photo when I get a good one.


----------



## etoile de mer

katekluet said:


> Twilly time! One will look very familiar to Nico and one looks unexpectedly good on Ms. Kelly...





katekluet said:


> Etoile and Vigee, I have so enjoyed the Rhys Bowen books and i am happy that I have many more to read.....have recommended them to friends who are also enjoying....so keep your recommendations coming.
> Nico, I think my curls hold the twilly in place when I wear it in my hair....will post a photo when I get a good one.



Hi *kate*, So glad to hear you and your friends are enjoying Rhys Bowen's books! Lucky you, having so many still unread. I've already read everything she's written!

I'm eyeing your blue En Desordre Twilly!  I may have to venture into to the new, scary  online house of scarves for a closer look.


----------



## Jadeite

Oh I love reading and used to read a lot. Just don't have the time these days. Now this reminds me of Anfang's 2000+ book library.


----------



## Jadeite

TGIF ladies!!! I'm headed off for vacation next week to Japan - excited because it's fall, so I get to see some lovely autumn colours.


----------



## etoile de mer

Jadeite said:


> Oh I love reading and used to read a lot. Just don't have the time these days. Now this reminds me of Anfang's 2000+ book library.





Jadeite said:


> TGIF ladies!!! I'm headed off for vacation next week to Japan - excited because it's fall, so I get to see some lovely autumn colours.



That sounds exciting, *Jadeite*! I'd love to see Japan someday. Where will you travel to? Maybe you'll have time for reading, en route. :reading:


----------



## katekluet

Oh jadeite, have a wonderful time! Let us know of your adventures...have spent many weeks there, it is one of my favorite places.....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> TGIF ladies!!! I'm headed off for vacation next week to Japan - excited because it's fall, so I get to see some lovely autumn colours.



Have a great time and safe trip to Japan, *Jadeite*. Please bring home some pics


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello, *Fabfashion*, I have seen the bamboo in my boutique but I don't do greens. So no sale. I have to say I think Plume is a lovely bag but way too overpriced from the store. I am looking for a pre-loved one at the moment.
> 
> As for farandole to be used with kelly wallet, it depends on how tall you are. But I would think a 120 would be enough.


xiangxiang, Vigee, I agree the Plume is pricey. I'd love a shoulder bag though. May be one day H will bring the Marwari or Trim. That'd be awesome! 

Wow, you ladies sure read fast. I'm with Jadeite--no time to read. If I read late into the night over the weekends then I can finish a book but if I stop it can sit there for months. I used to take the train into work and I could use the 45 minutes to read but now I drive so reading takes back seat to tPF and sleeping. I'm still trying to catch up on my magazines from early summer. LOL.


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> Twilly time! One will look very familiar to Nico and one looks unexpectedly good on Ms. Kelly...


Kate, beautiful twilly and matches your K wonderfully.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies, hope that everyone is having a good day!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, hope that you are enjoying your vacation in Hawaii. I have the new iPhone 6 and love it. Knew that iPhone 6 Plus would be too big for me, so I bought the regular iPhone 6 in bronze color. Pretty! Also, I think the farandole 120 should meet your needs as far as length for your Kelly wallet. Let us know what you decide.
> 
> *Nico* and *xiangxiang*, agree with you regarding a new Plume being pricey! I fell in love with one that was leather and Rocabar Toile but it was $9K.



Hi Vigee, we're having a great time, thanks!  Although a tropical storm is brewing and may hit the island by Sat/Sun. We couldn't get an earlier flight out so we'll hunker down. My take on it is as long as the mall is still open, I'm good. 

I checked out both phone sizes at the store and liked how the 6 still fits in my palm. The 6+ would be great alternative to have both a phone and an iPad. DH thinks one of us (meaning me since it won't fit in his pants pockets) should get a 6+ so when we're out with DDs we can use it to show them movies or let them play games (we don't have an iPad). I'm still not convinced as I'm not keen on needing to use both hands to hold it. BTW, DH went swimming with his iPhone in his swimming trunk's pocket on the second day so no phone for him.  Not a bad thing though or he'll never put it down! We did the rice trick but it's still dead.

Thanks, ladies for all your advice on the farandole. Will try them out at the store when I go tomorrow.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoile de mer said:


> *xiangxiang*, Maybe goldens just know they are adorable, and think can get away with anything! I'm sure our girl was not better behaved than Harry! If food was involved, she'd do whatever we said. But no treat, and commands were purely optional! Often there would be a moment where we could see her pondering, "should I do what they say?".  We'd say "come", and she'd look back and acknowledge us, and then keep running! She wasn't always naughty like this, but she definitely decided when to listen. Still loved her to pieces, though!
> 
> Regarding the H Deco, I did see it in person a few months ago, but as I was considering smaller pieces to use on my bureau, I didn't really pay close attention. My store didn't have the full collection when I was there. Is the teapot a small one, meant for one person? It would be wonderful if there were more pieces available. I was waiting to purchase, as I'd like to see it again in my store, before buying.


etoile, your dog sounds like my gang. We sent them to all kinds of obedience classes but they rarely come when called except when we have food. Raine, aka princess, will look up at me when I call her and give me this look like "do you really expect me to walk over there?". She is truly a princess. LOL. Prior to the arrival of our DDs I was considering leaving my jewelry to her (and may be a B as her carrier).


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> TGIF ladies!!! I'm headed off for vacation next week to Japan - excited because it's fall, so I get to see some lovely autumn colours.


Have a wonderful and safe trip, Jadeite!  Never been to Japan, only in transit. Please take lots of pics to share.


----------



## etoile de mer

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, Vigee, I agree the Plume is pricey. I'd love a shoulder bag though. May be one day H will bring the Marwari or Trim. That'd be awesome!
> 
> Wow, you ladies sure read fast. I'm with Jadeite--no time to read. If I read late into the night over the weekends then I can finish a book but if I stop it can sit there for months. I used to take the train into work and I could use the 45 minutes to read but now I drive so reading takes back seat to tPF and sleeping. I'm still trying to catch up on my magazines from early summer. LOL.





Fabfashion said:


> Hi Vigee, we're having a great time, thanks!  Although a tropical storm is brewing and may hit the island by Sat/Sun. We couldn't get an earlier flight out so we'll hunker down. My take on it is as long as the mall is still open, I'm good.
> 
> I checked out both phone sizes at the store and liked how the 6 still fits in my palm. The 6+ would be great alternative to have both a phone and an iPad. DH thinks one of us (meaning me since it won't fit in his pants pockets) should get a 6+ so when we're out with DDs we can use it to show them movies or let them play games (we don't have an iPad). I'm still not convinced as I'm not keen on needing to use both hands to hold it. BTW, DH went swimming with his iPhone in his swimming trunk's pocket on the second day so no phone for him.  Not a bad thing though or he'll never put it down! We did the rice trick but it's still dead.
> 
> Thanks, ladies for all your advice on the farandole. Will try them out at the store when I go tomorrow.





Fabfashion said:


> etoile, your dog sounds like my gang. We sent them to all kinds of obedience classes but they rarely come when called except when we have food. Raine, aka princess, will look up at me when I call her and give me this look like "do you really expect me to walk over there?". She is truly a princess. LOL. Prior to the arrival of our DDs I was considering leaving my jewelry to her (and may be a B as her carrier).



Hi *Fabfashion*, I keep thinking I should cancel my magazines, as the pile of unread ones, grows! I feel guilty for not reading them, but books have seemed much more engaging for a while.  No wonder you've little time to read with a commute, and two little ones! 

I didn't realize you were still in Hawaii, enjoy the rest of your stay. I hope the storm isn't too bad, stay safe!

Regarding the new iPhones, my husband and I both have the 6 coming early next week. I agree with you, the 6 Plus is huge! I found the 6 marginally too big in my hand. Still not 100% sure about it, but will assess upon arrival. If not thrilled, I'll swap it for the 5S. Yikes about your DH swimming with his phone!

Well your Raine certainly sounds like our Molly! We took her obedience school, too. Our excuse was that we adopted her at 3, but I know that her previous family also took her to classes! Apparently she was smart enough to decide whether our requests were valid and appropriate!

Regarding the Farandole, I love mine  and have the 120. I found the 160 to be very heavy! Here's a reference pic, I'm 5'-5". Hope you find one to love!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Fabfashion*, I keep thinking I should cancel my magazines, as the pile of unread ones, grows! I feel guilty for not reading them, but books have seemed much more engaging for a while.  No wonder you've little time to read with a commute, and two little ones!
> 
> I didn't realize you were still in Hawaii, enjoy the rest of your stay. I hope the storm isn't too bad, stay safe!
> 
> Regarding the new iPhones, my husband and I both have the 6 coming early next week. I agree with you, the 6 Plus is huge! I found the 6 marginally too big in my hand. Still not 100% sure about it, but will assess upon arrival. If not thrilled, I'll swap it for the 5S. Yikes about your DH swimming with his phone!
> 
> Well your Raine certainly sounds like our Molly! We took her obedience school, too. Our excuse was that we adopted her at 3, but I know that her previous family also took her to classes! Apparently she was smart enough to decide whether our requests were valid and appropriate!
> 
> Regarding the Farandole, I love mine  and have the 120. I found the 160 to be very heavy! Here's a reference pic, I'm 5'-5". Hope you find one to love!



*etoile*, love the 120 Farandole on you! I think that I need this necklace 

Have a great day, ladies. Happy Friday


----------



## katekluet

FabFaahion, I chuckled at your storm plan! Have fun at the mall and hope the weather clears quickly.
Let us know about the iPhone 6 when you get it....Vigee, I think you have one already? How do you like it? I held one at the apple store and it seems a manageable size....


----------



## katekluet

Etoile, the Farandole looks so great on you! Want to hear your opinion of the iPhone also...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> FabFaahion, I chuckled at your storm plan! Have fun at the mall and hope the weather clears quickly.
> Let us know about the iPhone 6 when you get it....Vigee, I think you have one already? How do you like it? I held one at the apple store and it seems a manageable size....



*kate*, I do have the iPhone 6 and love the size ~ makes typing so much easier with a slightly larger keyboard. Plus, after 10+ years with a black iPhone, I now have the white and bronze color. A nice change!


----------



## Jadeite

No.reading.needed.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2781669
> 
> 
> No.reading.needed.



*Jadite*, Well, that got my attention, girlfriend!!! Happy Friday to you especially


----------



## Julide

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2781669
> 
> 
> No.reading.needed.



That did the trick! My neck is loose now!!


----------



## Julide

Happy Friday everyone!! Jadeite's post has started my weekend right!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> *xiangxiang*, Maybe goldens just know they are adorable, and think can get away with anything! I'm sure our girl was not better behaved than Harry! If food was involved, she'd do whatever we said. But no treat, and commands were purely optional! Often there would be a moment where we could see her pondering, "should I do what they say?".  We'd say "come", and she'd look back and acknowledge us, and then keep running! She wasn't always naughty like this, but she definitely decided when to listen. Still loved her to pieces, though!
> 
> Regarding the H Deco, I did see it in person a few months ago, but as I was considering smaller pieces to use on my bureau, I didn't really pay close attention. My store didn't have the full collection when I was there. Is the teapot a small one, meant for one person? It would be wonderful if there were more pieces available. I was waiting to purchase, as I'd like to see it again in my store, before buying.



*etoile de mer*, I think your girl is definitely related to Harry as this is exactly how Harry operates! If there is food, he will do whatever you ask him to do. But if not, you can see him thinking / assessing whether doing your command would yield him some benefit or not. I can see him rolling his eyes doing this. Then he might or might not cooperate. They are very clever that's for sure. 

H deco is for tea service only unfortunately. Yes the black tea pot is intended for one person only I think.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2781669
> 
> 
> No.reading.needed.



Love this! My neck is definitely stretched!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Fabfashion*, I keep thinking I should cancel my magazines, as the pile of unread ones, grows! I feel guilty for not reading them, but books have seemed much more engaging for a while.  No wonder you've little time to read with a commute, and two little ones!
> 
> I didn't realize you were still in Hawaii, enjoy the rest of your stay. I hope the storm isn't too bad, stay safe!
> 
> Regarding the new iPhones, my husband and I both have the 6 coming early next week. I agree with you, the 6 Plus is huge! I found the 6 marginally too big in my hand. Still not 100% sure about it, but will assess upon arrival. If not thrilled, I'll swap it for the 5S. Yikes about your DH swimming with his phone!
> 
> Well your Raine certainly sounds like our Molly! We took her obedience school, too. Our excuse was that we adopted her at 3, but I know that her previous family also took her to classes! Apparently she was smart enough to decide whether our requests were valid and appropriate!
> 
> Regarding the Farandole, I love mine  and have the 120. I found the 160 to be very heavy! Here's a reference pic, I'm 5'-5". Hope you find one to love!



You look lovely in your sweater and farandole! May I ask who is the sweater by? Looks cashmere to me. I am addicted to finding good quality cashmere jumpers and cardigans.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> TGIF ladies!!! I'm headed off for vacation next week to Japan - excited because it's fall, so I get to see some lovely autumn colours.



I am so jealous *Jadeite*! Have a wonderful time in Japan!


----------



## thyme

Nico_79 said:


> :lolots:


 


xiangxiang0731 said:


> :lolots::lolots:


 


Mindi B said:


> So true!  My Henry would do to that cuddly sheep what chincac is planning to do to Mr. Fireplace Hottie.  It wouldn't be pretty.


 
:shame:


----------



## thyme

Ladies, it has been a loooooonnnnggg stressful week both at work and at home. I can't wait to leave the office and just crash..too bad *xiangxiang* hasn't gotten her act together so no mr fireplace for me to shred! 

*Jadeite*, love autumn especially in Japan. send us some pics if you can..

*etoile*, you look great, simple and chic, with the white scarf and farandole. 

*Nico*, congrats on the twilies. 

Happy weekend all


----------



## Nico_79

katekluet said:


> Twilly time! One will look very familiar to Nico and one looks unexpectedly good on Ms. Kelly...



*Kate*, love your new twillys, it looks great on Ms Kelly!



Jadeite said:


> TGIF ladies!!! I'm headed off for vacation next week to Japan - excited because it's fall, so I get to see some lovely autumn colours.



Have a safe trip and take lots of pictures! I'm sure it's going to be beautiful!



etoile de mer said:


> Regarding the Farandole, I love mine  and have the 120. I found the 160 to be very heavy! Here's a reference pic, I'm 5'-5". Hope you find one to love!



*Etoile*, this looks so elegant on you! 



chincac said:


> Ladies, it has been a loooooonnnnggg stressful week both at work and at home. I can't wait to leave the office and just crash..too bad *xiangxiang* hasn't gotten her act together so no mr fireplace for me to shred!
> 
> *Jadeite*, love autumn especially in Japan. send us some pics if you can..
> 
> *etoile*, you look great, simple and chic, with the white scarf and farandole.
> 
> *Nico*, congrats on the twilies.
> 
> Happy weekend all



*Chincac*, sorry to hear about your stressful week. I've had the same even after a long weekend.  I hope you can relax this weekend at least. I'm planning on a big glass of wine for dinner.


----------



## etoile de mer

Hi everyone!

Our iPhones arrived early, and I'm still undecided, and indecisive! I ordered the silver. I can't decide if I like the contrast of the black screen with the white border. My DH ordered the space grey which has a black border around the display. Or do I want the 5s&#8230;I really shouldn't try to do this sort of thing when going through an indecicive phase! I keep telling myself, it's just a phone!

I met the most adorable little white fuff ball of a dog today, named Strudel! I think it may have been a Cairn Terrier. What a darling little happy personality. She was tied up outside my grocery store, and I kept hoping her person would wander out so that I could ask her breed. 

*Jadeite*, I tried your special neck exercises this morning.  Many thanks, they certainly helped, but still had to keep my chiropractic appt today. 

Thank you *Vigee*, and yes, be my Farandole twin!   Hmm&#8230;good point regarding typing being easier on the 6. My husband makes fun of me because I've always typed on mine with my pinky. My FIL however, thought it was a good idea! Less mistakes using the tiniest fingertip!

*kate*, many thanks, and regarding the iPhone see above&#8230;I'm afraid I'm no help at all! Maybe once my husband sets his up, I'll be able assess better, and  make a decision! 

*Julide*, Happy weekend to you, too! 

*xiangxiang*,  It's all about "me, me, me" with those scheming goldens, isn't it!  But I'd much rather have a clever dog, even if it makes them naughty and stubborn at times! Yes I think Molly was definitely related to your adorable Harry. That makes us related too, right?  Many thanks regarding my Farandole. My grey sweater is cashmere, as I can't wear regular wool! I have a ridiculously large collection of cashmere sweaters that I really need to sort through. This grey one, and most of mine are from the Pure Collection. It's a UK company. I've been ordering from them for years. I hand wash mine, and I think cashmere definitely improves with washing, getting more fluffy, and comfy. I've noticed in recent years, that sometimes their dark colored sweaters don't seem as soft as the lighter colors. I think it's the dye. But overall, for the price I've always been happy with them. They are lightweight, which is perfect for our climate which I do best in when layering. And they always offer a great selection of tempting colors, hence my having too many! But they're not really plush and thick, if that's what you've after.

*chincac* and *Nico*, Many thanks! Sorry to hear you both had stressful weeks! Hopefully you'll get a chance for some quality R&R this weekend!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> *xiangxiang*,  It's all about "me, me, me" with those scheming goldens, isn't it!  But I'd much rather have a clever dog, even if it makes them naughty and stubborn at times! Yes I think Molly was definitely related to your adorable Harry. That makes us related too, right?  Many thanks regarding my Farandole. My grey sweater is cashmere, as I can't wear regular wool! I have a ridiculously large collection of cashmere sweaters that I really need to sort through. This grey one, and most of mine are from the Pure Collection. It's a UK company. I've been ordering from them for years. I hand wash mine, and I think cashmere definitely improves with washing, getting more fluffy, and comfy. I've noticed in recent years, that sometimes their dark colored sweaters don't seem as soft as the lighter colors. I think it's the dye. But overall, for the price I've always been happy with them. They are lightweight, which is perfect for our climate which I do best in when layering. And they always offer a great selection of tempting colors, hence my having too many! But they're not really plush and thick, if that's what you've after.



Yes indeed the goldens are scheming all right. Apparently they are the 3rd cleverest dog breed. Yes Molly is definitely related to Harry and we are too! 

All dots are joined that your sweater actually came from the UK!  I have heard of Pure Collection and have had coupons sent to me very now and then. So you are happy with their quality? I normally get mine from Uniqlo and I machine wash them on delicate cycle. Must give Pure Collection a try. I understand what you mean about the thickness. One really doesn't need very thick jumpers here in England. Last winter it was so mild here that I had my heating on for maybe a week max! But weather is very unpredictable here so we might end up with a very cold winter like the year before. We never know. 

Love your story about the dog outside your grocery shop. I often wonder whether they would feel so anxious when left behind. You know whether they would feel abandoned or something. Harry has some serious abandon issues because of his long hospital stay due to illness when he was younger.


----------



## Julide

etoile de mer said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Our iPhones arrived early, and I'm still undecided, and indecisive! I ordered the silver. I can't decide if I like the contrast of the black screen with the white border. My DH ordered the space grey which has a black border around the display. Or do I want the 5sI really shouldn't try to do this sort of thing when going through an indecicive phase! I keep telling myself, it's just a phone!
> 
> 
> 
> *Julide*, Happy weekend to you, too!
> 
> *xiangxiang*,  It's all about "me, me, me" with those scheming goldens, isn't it!  But I'd much rather have a clever dog, even if it makes them naughty and stubborn at times! Yes I think Molly was definitely related to your adorable Harry. That makes us related too, right?  Many thanks regarding my Farandole. My grey sweater is cashmere, as I can't wear regular wool! I have a ridiculously large collection of cashmere sweaters that I really need to sort through. This grey one, and most of mine are from the Pure Collection. It's a UK company. I've been ordering from them for years. I hand wash mine, and I think cashmere definitely improves with washing, getting more fluffy, and comfy. I've noticed in recent years, that sometimes their dark colored sweaters don't seem as soft as the lighter colors. I think it's the dye. But overall, for the price I've always been happy with them. They are lightweight, which is perfect for our climate which I do best in when layering. And they always offer a great selection of tempting colors, hence my having too many! But they're not really plush and thick, if that's what you've after.
> 
> *chincac* and *Nico*, Many thanks! Sorry to hear you both had stressful weeks! Hopefully you'll get a chance for some quality R&R this weekend!





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yes indeed the goldens are scheming all right. Apparently they are the 3rd cleverest dog breed. Yes Molly is definitely related to Harry and we are too!
> 
> All dots are joined that your sweater actually came from the UK!  I have heard of Pure Collection and have had coupons sent to me very now and then. So you are happy with their quality? I normally get mine from Uniqlo and I machine wash them on delicate cycle. Must give Pure Collection a try. I understand what you mean about the thickness. One really doesn't need very thick jumpers here in England. Last winter it was so mild here that I had my heating on for maybe a week max! But weather is very unpredictable here so we might end up with a very cold winter like the year before. We never know.
> 
> Love your story about the dog outside your grocery shop. I often wonder whether they would feel so anxious when left behind. You know whether they would feel abandoned or something. Harry has some serious abandon issues because of his long hospital stay due to illness when he was younger.



Happy saturday to all!!

I am interrupting on the sweater chat:shame:but I think that darker colours also tend to have courser fibers too, as it is easier to dye them dark then say a lighter colour. All my black sweaters have always seemed to be more rough than my lighter ones from the same company.

Jadeite have a wonderful trip to Japan. I am so jealous! What a perfect time of year to go!

Etoile, I am the worst when it comes to technology, so I am not looking forward to getting a new phone. I am very indecisive! So I understand what you are going through, sadly that trait was not passed onto my H shopping, a shame as my wallet would really appreciate it!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Julide said:


> Happy saturday to all!!
> 
> I am interrupting on the sweater chat:shame:but I think that darker colours also tend to have courser fibers too, as it is easier to dye them dark then say a lighter colour. All my black sweaters have always seemed to be more rough than my lighter ones from the same company.



Happy Saturday *Julide*! Interesting about darker fibre feels rougher. I have not paid attention to this as my cashmeres are more lighter coloured. Will do a "feel" test next time I go to Uniqlo. I want to check this out.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Saturday!

Jumping in to the conversation about cashmere sweaters, I have ordered dresses from Pure Collection and have always been happy with their quality. Next up are their cashmere sweaters, I think. I am undecided between Neiman Marcus and Pure Collection as both have a good range of colors and styles. 

We are going to see the Brad Pitt movie, Fury this afternoon. I have heard that it's quite good even for a WWII film. Will report back after seeing it. 

Hope that everyone has a great day!


----------



## Julide

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Happy Saturday *Julide*! Interesting about darker fibre feels rougher. I have not paid attention to this as my cashmeres are more lighter coloured. Will do a "feel" test next time I go to Uniqlo. I want to check this out.



I love uniqlo!! Have fun "testing"



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Saturday!
> 
> Jumping in to the conversation about cashmere sweaters, I have ordered dresses from Pure Collection and have always been happy with their quality. Next up are their cashmere sweaters, I think. I am undecided between Neiman Marcus and Pure Collection as both have a good range of colors and styles.
> 
> We are going to see the Brad Pitt movie, Fury this afternoon. I have heard that it's quite good even for a WWII film. Will report back after seeing it.
> 
> Hope that everyone has a great day!



I have sweaters from many brands and have not yet been attached to one or anther, there are so many factors that make a great sweater and most places do not have them all. Good to know that Pure and NM have good quality. Have a great time at the movies!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Saturday!
> 
> Jumping in to the conversation about cashmere sweaters, I have ordered dresses from Pure Collection and have always been happy with their quality. Next up are their cashmere sweaters, I think. I am undecided between Neiman Marcus and Pure Collection as both have a good range of colors and styles.
> 
> We are going to see the Brad Pitt movie, Fury this afternoon. I have heard that it's quite good even for a WWII film. Will report back after seeing it.
> 
> Hope that everyone has a great day!



Hi Vigee, thank you for the intel on cashmere! Enjoy your movie and let us know how it is!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks *Julide* and *xiangxiang*, it's still early morning here so I am off to look at sweaters online first!


----------



## Fabfashion

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Fabfashion*, I keep thinking I should cancel my magazines, as the pile of unread ones, grows! I feel guilty for not reading them, but books have seemed much more engaging for a while.  No wonder you've little time to read with a commute, and two little ones!
> 
> I didn't realize you were still in Hawaii, enjoy the rest of your stay. I hope the storm isn't too bad, stay safe!
> 
> Regarding the new iPhones, my husband and I both have the 6 coming early next week. I agree with you, the 6 Plus is huge! I found the 6 marginally too big in my hand. Still not 100% sure about it, but will assess upon arrival. If not thrilled, I'll swap it for the 5S. Yikes about your DH swimming with his phone!
> 
> Well your Raine certainly sounds like our Molly! We took her obedience school, too. Our excuse was that we adopted her at 3, but I know that her previous family also took her to classes! Apparently she was smart enough to decide whether our requests were valid and appropriate!
> 
> Regarding the Farandole, I love mine and have the 120. I found the 160 to be very heavy! Here's a reference pic, I'm 5'-5". Hope you find one to love!



Happy weekend, ladies!  So far no sign of Hurricane Ana here but she doesn't expect to come that close to the islands. They expect heavy rain tomorrow night though. (No worries, she's not supposed to hit the islands directly). Hopefully, the rain/wind will lighten up by the time we have to leave on Monday morning. But between us girls I have to say that I don't mind being stuck on paradise island for a few extra days. Storm and all! Plus DH already stocked up on water and snacks, and the malls appear to remain open which is a good sign. 

etoile, thank you so much for the pic! Love the whole look!  May I ask which scarf that is? Is it a 90? So very pretty. 

I tried out the 120 and 160 Farandole at the store today. The 120 is on hold for someone but glad to be able to try it on for size. I like that size best but not sure if I want to wear my K wallet long by the hip or short under the shoulder (which will need either an 80 or 160). I could feel the weight of the 160 on my neck though. May have been okay if worn over a sweater but on my bare neck it reminded me of having a 'chain on my neck' feeling. 

I was hoping to pick out twillys for my B but they didn't have many in colors that would work for my bag. So Nico, may be I can tempt you into going twillys shopping (again) soon? I can't afford anything else since we're doing our roof in a week.  

Now Jadeite, there are no words for the pics.  Even the surfer guys here can't beat that! I'm going to look extremely carefully when the roof guys come in next week. 

Hi Kate, Vigee, Julide, xiangxiang!  

I spent about 15 minutes testing out the 2 iphones at the Apple Store today. Still can't decide. Tried to use 6+ with one hand (right hand) and my thumb couldn't reach letters A, Q, W. It was rather awkward to begin with. I can just imagine it falling off my hand if I have to hold it one hand while driving (not supposed to I know). Will have to figure out by the time I get back as my 4S is dying. 

Have a fantastic weekend, everyone! I was a little naughty at the store today and will post pic hopefully in a day or two.


----------



## katekluet

Another Pure fan here....they have various weights of cashmere and some lightweight cashmeres that are good for our climate... their service is great. My DH got me a nice leather jacket from them, too.
Fabfasion, I am enjoying your adventures on the island! 
Thanks for the iPhone feedback....want to see the new thin iPad too.
Hope all of you who had stressful weeks are relaxing this weekend!


----------



## Anfang

chincac said:


> what an adorable pic!! the dogs are zoo cute..
> 
> 
> 
> nice boots *Anfang*!
> 
> 
> 
> this looks very luxe and very you!! congrats..


Thank you so much, my dear *chincac* Once more I'm awfully late on ALL, but I'm now trying to catch up. Once more... 



katekluet said:


> Anfang, great looking boots! Mine are knee high BVs and I feel like a kid splashing around in them.
> Love the new scarf too, I got the same one in the black and gray ala Monceau....fun that it is reversible.
> Nico, the twilly is mostly for my hair, love them in my curls....although it will look good with black BV bags that I have. It is perfect with your beautiful new bag.
> Vigee, those shoes are so special and different! Wow, nice combination.
> This group has great taste....also in men


Thank you my dear *katekluet*! They work wonderfully as I was able to try them on this week. But now we're back in summer around here! We have something like 24°C, this October month is crazy! 



Fabfashion said:


> Thank you, Capri!
> 
> Kate, the puppies are too cute! The bandana is a great idea!
> 
> Anfang, you always have exquisite taste in scarves/shawls.


Thank you my dear *Fabfashion*! My choices are not the brightest or the most spectacular, but this one is a perfect dark neutral, and all of us need this I think! 



Mindi B said:


> So true!  My Henry would do to that cuddly sheep what chincac is planning to do to Mr. Fireplace Hottie.  It wouldn't be pretty.


Gosh, *Mindi*, just reading this, you really crack me up!


----------



## Anfang

CapriTrotteur said:


> Thanks for the pics Anfang, they are quite similar to the VW's aren't they.
> I like that they look smart as well as practical.
> And your new shawl is also very chic, lovely choice.
> You look splendid in it, thanks for the mod shot, it really brings a piece to life and shows it's true beauty.


Yes my dear *Capri*, I had the same size problem you had and needed to find a solution. These Moschino really fit the deal! 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Nico, love your choice of twilly! And the shoes are gorgeous and versatile too! Are they completely flat?
> 
> The sheep toy is a total silly thing but it's just too cute. Made of real sheep skin shearling.  Here it is.


Oh gosh *xiangxiang, *this sheep is such a cutie, I could eat it! 



katekluet said:


> Twilly time! One will look very familiar to Nico and one looks unexpectedly good on Ms. Kelly...


*katekluet*, great twilly time these days! Bravo my dear! 



Jadeite said:


> Oh I love reading and used to read a lot. Just don't have the time these days. Now this reminds me of Anfang's 2000+ book library.


Aaah my dear *Jadeite*, I'm so crazy about my books, and at the same time, my books take so much place. It always is a problem, as I keep each and every one...Maybe I should live at Château de Versailles, what do you think?


----------



## Anfang

Jadeite said:


> TGIF ladies!!! I'm headed off for vacation next week to Japan - excited because it's fall, so I get to see some lovely autumn colours.


How lucky you are, my dear *Jadeite*! Vacation in Japan sounds heavenly, I do hope you'll bring back some pics! 



etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Fabfashion*, I keep thinking I should cancel my magazines, as the pile of unread ones, grows! I feel guilty for not reading them, but books have seemed much more engaging for a while.  No wonder you've little time to read with a commute, and two little ones!
> 
> I didn't realize you were still in Hawaii, enjoy the rest of your stay. I hope the storm isn't too bad, stay safe!
> 
> Regarding the new iPhones, my husband and I both have the 6 coming early next week. I agree with you, the 6 Plus is huge! I found the 6 marginally too big in my hand. Still not 100% sure about it, but will assess upon arrival. If not thrilled, I'll swap it for the 5S. Yikes about your DH swimming with his phone!
> 
> Well your Raine certainly sounds like our Molly! We took her obedience school, too. Our excuse was that we adopted her at 3, but I know that her previous family also took her to classes! Apparently she was smart enough to decide whether our requests were valid and appropriate!
> 
> Regarding the Farandole, I love mine  and have the 120. I found the 160 to be very heavy! Here's a reference pic, I'm 5'-5". Hope you find one to love!


Now, *Fabfashion*, this is one great pic! Your Farandole looks sublime on you! And talking about the iPhone4, this one sounds better than the 6 plus, far too huge for me! 



Julide said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! Jadeite's post has started my weekend right!!


*Julide*, I'm with you on this, even being late! I have to tell that upgrading all my Macs to Yosemite took so much time... No less than 6 hours, OMG!


----------



## Anfang

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2781669
> 
> 
> No.reading.needed.


Now *Jadeite* my dear! You have so much to look at in Japan! Cannot believe you took time for hot men (I have to tell this one is especially yummy, tho) 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Happy Saturday *Julide*! Interesting about darker fibre feels rougher. I have not paid attention to this as my cashmeres are more lighter coloured. Will do a "feel" test next time I go to Uniqlo. I want to check this out.


I did not notice that too! My cashmeres are rather on the dark side! On my road for a light color to check this! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks *Julide* and *xiangxiang*, it's still early morning here so I am off to look at sweaters online first!


So you too, my dear *Vigee*?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Anfang said:


> Yes my dear *Capri*, I had the same size problem you had and needed to find a solution. These Moschino really fit the deal!
> 
> Oh gosh *xiangxiang, *this sheep is such a cutie, I could eat it!
> 
> *katekluet*, great twilly time these days! Bravo my dear!
> 
> Aaah my dear *Jadeite*, I'm so crazy about my books, and at the same time, my books take so much place. It always is a problem, as I keep each and every one...Maybe I should live at Château de Versailles, what do you think?



*Anfang*,  welcome back to the cafe! We are having a mini heatwave here too. Very sunny and mild. No chance to wear my new Mawari GM.


----------



## Anfang

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Anfang*,  welcome back to the cafe! We are having a mini heatwave here too. Very sunny and mild. No chance to wear my new Mawari GM.


No chance either to out my Collection Equestre, too hot and too dark for this hot sunny weather, my dear. Your sheep is so  Cannot stop browsing back to look at it! I planned to be back here on Friday, but upgrading to Yosemite on every and all my Mocs took me forever!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Anfang said:


> No chance either to out my Collection Equestre, too hot and too dark for this hot sunny weather, my dear. Your sheep is so  Cannot stop browsing back to look at it! I planned to be back here on Friday, but upgrading to Yosemite on every and all my Mocs took me forever!



Glad you like the sheep *Anfang*, my SO thinks I am crazy to buy such a silly thing.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Anfang said:


> No chance either to out my Collection Equestre, too hot and too dark for this hot sunny weather, my dear. Your sheep is so  Cannot stop browsing back to look at it! I planned to be back here on Friday, but upgrading to Yosemite on every and all my Mocs took me forever!



What do you mean upgrade to Yosemite, dear?


----------



## Anfang

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Glad you like the sheep *Anfang*, my SO thinks I am crazy to buy such a silly thing.


No you're not, my dear! I love love love this sheep and I probably would have made same! You were totally right!


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Glad you like the sheep *Anfang*, my SO thinks I am crazy to buy such a silly thing.



i think i am crazy for buying H but hey, life is too short to NOT be crazy


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> What do you mean upgrade to Yosemite, dear?



new apple operating system!


----------



## Anfang

xiangxiang0731 said:


> What do you mean upgrade to Yosemite, dear?


New operating system for Macintosh, upgrading from X.9 to X.10 was a hassle!


----------



## Anfang

^No problems at all, but oh, soooo long!


----------



## thyme

Anfang said:


> ^No problems at all, but oh, soooo long!



really?? mine took a minute on my macbook air..


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> new apple operating system!



I see. I am so not into apple stuff.


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> i think i am crazy for buying H but hey, life is too short to NOT be crazy



Exactly!


----------



## Anfang

chincac said:


> really?? mine took a minute on my macbook air..


Really?  one minute? My Macbook Air asked for 5 hours, and it took something like 3 hours for each of my iMacs!


----------



## thyme

Anfang said:


> Really?  one minute? My Macbook Air asked for 5 hours, and it took something like 3 hours for each of my iMacs!



oh gosh!! yes mine just took a minute..and it restarted my macbook air automatically after it was done. updates shouldn't take that long!!!


----------



## Anfang

chincac said:


> oh gosh!! yes mine just took a minute..and it restarted my macbook air automatically after it was done. updates shouldn't take that long!!!


I totally agree, my dear. And make sure each of these hours were made of SIXTY minutes! And when finally ended with Yosemite updating, I had to upgrade iPhoto, iMovie and my scanners and printers drives, and this too took forever...


----------



## thyme

Anfang said:


> I totally agree, my dear. And make sure each of these hours were made of SIXTY minutes! And when finally ended with Yosemite updating, I had to upgrade iPhoto, iMovie and my scanners and printers drives, and this too took forever...



oh gosh..poor *Anfang*..hope it is all done now.


----------



## Anfang

chincac said:


> oh gosh..poor *Anfang*..hope it is all done now.




Yes it is, my dear chincac! Everything is ok to work this week! &#128521;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Anfang said:


> I totally agree, my dear. And make sure each of these hours were made of SIXTY minutes! And when finally ended with Yosemite updating, I had to upgrade iPhoto, iMovie and my scanners and printers drives, and this too took forever...



*Anfang*, I am updating my two MACs now, wish me luck!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hi all, I hope everyone has had a relaxing weekend!

I've loved all the tips regarding cashmere. Not that I really need to add more right now :wondering but I can always find room for gorgeous styles and colors. 

*Julide*, That's interesting about the dark CSGMs seeming less soft. It does seem that sometimes the dark, saturated sweaters are a bit prickly. I still have my first cashmere sweater purchased from Pure more than 10 years ago. It's black, and was soft and fluffy right from the start. It's only been in recent years that the dark ones have seemed more rough. Perhaps due to a change of dyes, or methods? And some here on tPF have recently noted a strong odor on the AW14 CSGMs. It was suggested it was from the dyes.  Has anyone else noticed this?

*xiangxiang*, I've yet to try Uniqlo, but was so glad of a reminder to to so! I've only purchased the regular weight cashmere from Pure, but as *kate* noted, they now make several weights. My favorite cashmere styles from them have been the long "boyfriend cardigan", and the pullover V-necks and round necks (although I did prefer the previous sylyes with ribbed versus tubular trim). The last two are nicely shaped at the waist. I've also purchased blazers, dresses, and skirts. As others noted, their customer service is top notch. It's always a pleasure to deal with them. Your weather sounds similar to ours temperature wise, I just wish we'd get more of your rain!

Regarding Harry and his separation issues,   poor baby! He certainly had a rocky start. It seems goldens are often very sensitive. Our girl was left alone too much when young (in a household where both parents worked). Her family realized that she needed more attention, and released her for adoption via Golden Retriever Rescue, when she was 3. But she was always very clingy with us, needing to be right next to us all the time. Goldens definitely crave attention and affection! Happily, they usually land with families that gladly oblige! You, your SO, and family might enjoy this very funny holiday book, penned by a Goldenhere's a LINK. Oh, and I think we are overdue for more pics of Harry! 

*Vigee*, I hope the movie was good! Haven't tried the cashmere at Neiman's but glad to know they are . I assume you finished, "Queen of Hearts"? 

*Fabfashion*, So glad to hear the storm was lighter than expected! Not too bad to be stranded in paradise a few days longer, even if rainy. So glad you enjoyed the pic! The scarf I'm wearing is Alphabet 3, designed by Annie Faivre. I posted more pics of it on the Ode to Annie Faivre thread, in the clubhouse. Here's a LINK. Regarding the Farandole, let us know what you decide. It's always hard to decide when an item will  ideally serve double duty. Even my 120 feels a little heavy at times, and although gorgeous and fun, the 160 was just too weighty for me! Just yesterday, while I was in Nordstrom wearing mine, a salesperson commented on my "great necklace"! So fun when people comment on Hermes items, just appreciating their unique beauty, not knowing what brand it is, etc 

*kate*, Another Pure fan, yay!  I love the variety of styles and colors.

*Anfang*, So nice to see you and many thanks for the Farandole pic love! Our weather has been so odd, too! Hoping desperately for more rain, soon. Congrats on your recent purchase, very elegant! Apparently the speed of Mac upgrades can be affected by the speed of the network connection, and computer speed. So perhaps different for everyone. Oh bother for you though, and glad it's finally done!  

Hi *chincac *and *Nico*!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Anfang said:


> Really?  one minute? My Macbook Air asked for 5 hours, and it took something like 3 hours for each of my iMacs!


*
Anfang*, this Yosemite MAC update does take forever! Still working on it and sorry to bore you ladies 

*etoile*, have not finished, "Queen of Hearts" yet and am savoring every last word.  

Did see the movie, Fury which really showcased Brad Pitt. Yes, his shirt came off and he looks like Mr. Fireplace Hottie but it is a WWII movie so be prepared for that.


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *
> Anfang*, this Yosemite MAC update does take forever! Still working on it and sorry to bore you ladies
> 
> *etoile*, have not finished, "Queen of Hearts" yet and am savoring every last word.
> 
> Did see the movie, Fury which really showcased Brad Pitt. Yes, his shirt came off and he looks like Mr. Fireplace Hottie but it is a WWII movie so be prepared for that.



Hi *Vigee*, Hopefully your upgrade won't take too long! I admit to letting (ok asking) my DH to do all the computer "maintenance" for me! :shame: My Mac is 4 years old, so he wants to make sure it can support the new operating system, without bogging it down.   His research is pending I can be a bit of a luddite at times, and am okay with what I currently have!

So smart to savor the rest of "Queen of Hearts", as we'll have to wait a year for the next one!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Vigee*, Hopefully your upgrade won't take too long! I admit to letting (ok asking) my DH to do all the computer "maintenance" for me! :shame: My Mac is 4 years old, so he wants to make sure it can support the new operating system, without bogging it down.   His research is pending I can be a bit of a luddite at times, and am okay with what I currently have!
> 
> So smart to savor the rest of "Queen of Hearts", as we'll have to wait a year for the next one!



*etoile*, I am here to report that Yosemite completely killed one of my MacBook Pro laptops and I now have a Genius Bar appointment to get it fixed, which probably means wiping out the entire hard drive! Not a happy MAC camper here.


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *etoile*, I am here to report that Yosemite completely killed one of my MacBook Pro laptops and I now have a Genius Bar appointment to get it fixed, which probably means wiping out the entire hard drive! Not a happy MAC camper here.



Oh *Vigee*, what an ordeal, so sorry to hear!  Sending my sympathies, and hoping the remedy isn't too involved. Keep us posted!


----------



## Fabfashion

chincac said:


> i think i am crazy for buying H but hey, life is too short to NOT be crazy


So true chincac.


----------



## Fabfashion

Thank you for the link, etoile. I'm loving your scarf. I think I'm leaning towards the 120 on the Farandole. 

BTW, how do you ladies keep the silver nice and shiny. My DH is a little weary about me getting another silver jewelry since a few Tiffany pieces that I have always turned black even when I store them away in jewelry storage box (lined for silver). One SA told me to keep them in little ziploc bags but they still get tarnished. 

And thank you for the information on cashmere. I love cashmere--can only wear that or I break out in hives with regular wool. Some merino wool I can tolerate. Definitely not angora--major allergies with that one. Will check out Pure online when I get home.

Packing up and ready to head back home tomorrow morning. Hurricane Ana was way south of us so we only got some light rain last night and today. The sun should be out again to wave us off tomorrow.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *etoile*, I am here to report that Yosemite completely killed one of my MacBook Pro laptops and I now have a Genius Bar appointment to get it fixed, which probably means wiping out the entire hard drive! Not a happy MAC camper here.


Vigee, I'm so sorry to hear about your Macbook. Hope you won't lose any files. How troublesome! I haven't updated mine yet but I'll be sure to back up my photo files to an external drive first just to be safe. Hope yours will be all fixed in no time.


----------



## Jadeite

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *etoile*, I am here to report that Yosemite completely killed one of my MacBook Pro laptops and I now have a Genius Bar appointment to get it fixed, which probably means wiping out the entire hard drive! Not a happy MAC camper here.




Huh. But you would have a restore option wouldn't you, as before each OS upgrade there is always a backup process. The restore option can undo the updates. Unless you can't turn your MacBook on......


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Hi all, I hope everyone has had a relaxing weekend!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, I've yet to try Uniqlo, but was so glad of a reminder to to so! I've only purchased the regular weight cashmere from Pure, but as *kate* noted, they now make several weights. My favorite cashmere styles from them have been the long "boyfriend cardigan", and the pullover V-necks and round necks (although I did prefer the previous sylyes with ribbed versus tubular trim). The last two are nicely shaped at the waist. I've also purchased blazers, dresses, and skirts. As others noted, their customer service is top notch. It's always a pleasure to deal with them. Your weather sounds similar to ours temperature wise, I just wish we'd get more of your rain!
> 
> Regarding Harry and his separation issues,   poor baby! He certainly had a rocky start. It seems goldens are often very sensitive. Our girl was left alone too much when young (in a household where both parents worked). Her family realized that she needed more attention, and released her for adoption via Golden Retriever Rescue, when she was 3. But she was always very clingy with us, needing to be right next to us all the time. Goldens definitely crave attention and affection! Happily, they usually land with families that gladly oblige! You, your SO, and family might enjoy this very funny holiday book, penned by a Goldenhere's a LINK. Oh, and I think we are overdue for more pics of Harry!



Dear *etoile de mer*, I can't believe there so many pure fans overseas! They must be doing something right! I am always a bit hesitate about buying online because I am petite framed. I will give it a go. 

It does bother me a bit when people keep dogs but can't provide enough attention to them. Goldens are very sensitive creatures and really likes to play. I must check out the book! 

Speaking of reading, I have a lot of backlog I need to clear. Several books by Lee Child, John Grishem' s new book, two Jo Nesbo's all sitting at my bedside table. I am currently on Gone Girl which the film is out just now. Must hurry up!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you for the link, etoile. I'm loving your scarf. I think I'm leaning towards the 120 on the Farandole.
> 
> BTW, how do you ladies keep the silver nice and shiny. My DH is a little weary about me getting another silver jewelry since a few Tiffany pieces that I have always turned black even when I store them away in jewelry storage box (lined for silver). One SA told me to keep them in little ziploc bags but they still get tarnished.
> 
> And thank you for the information on cashmere. I love cashmere--can only wear that or I break out in hives with regular wool. Some merino wool I can tolerate. Definitely not angora--major allergies with that one. Will check out Pure online when I get home.
> 
> Packing up and ready to head back home tomorrow morning. Hurricane Ana was way south of us so we only got some light rain last night and today. The sun should be out again to wave us off tomorrow.



*Fabfashion*, silver will always tarnish. But it's very easy to remove. First of all, I find my H silvers tarnish a lot less than my other silvers, including Tiffany's. It's the oxygen in the air makes them tarnish. So keep silvers in a sealed velvet pouch is the best way of storing them. Like the blue Tiffany pouch with draw strings. Tie the string tightly whenever you finish wearing it. Then buy a silver cloth from any jeweller or even some supermarket. Just rub tarnished silver with it and it will be good again. I have done this with all my silver jewellery with good results. Try it.


----------



## Mindi B

xiangxiang, I totally agree--dogs need their human pack for companionship and direction.. Sometimes people buy a dog because its appearance appeals to them with no knowledge of what the breed requires as to exercise, training, etc.  Not smart!  And so unfair to the dog.
Fabfashion, I am also sensitive to wool and allergic to angora.  It's annoying--but a good excuse to buy more cashmere!
etoile, my DH is the designated IT person in our household, too.  My excuse is that he has set up such a complex system of servers, routers, and what-nots that no one except him could possibly understand it.


----------



## mistikat

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you for the link, etoile. I'm loving your scarf. I think I'm leaning towards the 120 on the Farandole.
> 
> BTW, how do you ladies keep the silver nice and shiny. My DH is a little weary about me getting another silver jewelry since a few Tiffany pieces that I have always turned black even when I store them away in jewelry storage box (lined for silver). One SA told me to keep them in little ziploc bags but they still get tarnished.
> 
> And thank you for the information on cashmere. I love cashmere--can only wear that or I break out in hives with regular wool. Some merino wool I can tolerate. Definitely not angora--major allergies with that one. Will check out Pure online when I get home.
> 
> Packing up and ready to head back home tomorrow morning. Hurricane Ana was way south of us so we only got some light rain last night and today. The sun should be out again to wave us off tomorrow.



Get some anti-tarnish tabs (3M makes them) and put one in a Ziploc plastic bag. Easiest way I've found to prevent tarnish, though I tend to prefer some patina on most of my silver pieces.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Huh. But you would have a restore option wouldn't you, as before each OS upgrade there is always a backup process. The restore option can undo the updates. *Unless you can't turn your MacBook on*......



*Jadeite,* all of my MacBook Pro laptops have been backed up, thank goodness. My problem with one of them is that after Yosemite was installed it locked me out of the system start-up with an error message saying "contact your system administrator", which I am, lol. I have an appointment with Apple on Thursday to fix it. In the meantime, I am using my other duplicate MacBook Pro laptop that had a successful Yosemite install. Technical problems aren't much fun!

*Mindi*, I am the IT person in this household! So, if I can't fix the problem, that's HUGE.

*Fabfashion*, so today is your last day in paradise. Enjoy the warm weather, it has gotten quite cold here with temperatures dropping down to freezing at night. Brrrr.

*etoile*, still reading, "Queen of Hearts". My reading time is right before bed and I keep falling asleep! At this pace it will be another week before I finish it.

Happy Monday, ladies!


----------



## Nico_79

Happy Monday everyone! 

Cold and rainy here, definitely tells me it's Autumn verging on winter. :sob: I'm not ready! I tried to wear flip flops to a massage appointment on the weekend, total fail. My toesies nearly froze off. 

Love the info on the cashmere sweaters. I'm going to check out Pure now! I have such a hard time with anything "furry" as my skin is super sensitive, hopefully this is an option.

All the talk of abandoned doggies make my heart hurt, so glad you ladies are there to give them a good home.


----------



## katekluet

XiangXiang, I am petite also and the Pure sweaters fit me well
Etoile, there is a huge, cheery Uniqlo store in Sf very close to Hermes
Vigee, hope the Genius Bar can fix you right up, they are great. How frustrating though.
This weekend, I saw a shooting star Friday night and then at sunset on Sunday, a rare green flash!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, I am petite also and the Pure sweaters fit me well
> Etoile, there is a huge, cheery Uniqlo store in Sf very close to Hermes
> Vigee, hope the Genius Bar can fix you right up, they are great. How frustrating though.
> This weekend, I saw a shooting star Friday night and then at sunset on Sunday, a rare green flash!



*Kate*, that's really good to know! Many times I try a sweater from a store the sleeves end up covering half of my hand.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nico_79 said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> Cold and rainy here, definitely tells me it's Autumn verging on winter. :sob: I'm not ready! I tried to wear flip flops to a massage appointment on the weekend, total fail. My toesies nearly froze off.
> 
> Love the info on the cashmere sweaters. I'm going to check out Pure now! I have such a hard time with anything "furry" as my skin is super sensitive, hopefully this is an option.
> 
> All the talk of abandoned doggies make my heart hurt, so glad you ladies are there to give them a good home.



*Nico*, time to see some CSGM in action at last!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> xiangxiang, I totally agree--dogs need their human pack for companionship and direction.. Sometimes people buy a dog because its appearance appeals to them with no knowledge of what the breed requires as to exercise, training, etc.  Not smart!  And so unfair to the dog.
> Fabfashion, I am also sensitive to wool and allergic to angora.  It's annoying--but a good excuse to buy more cashmere!
> etoile, my DH is the designated IT person in our household, too.  My excuse is that he has set up such a complex system of servers, routers, and what-nots that no one except him could possibly understand it.



Indeed, "a dog is not just for Christmas, it's for life!" could not be more true!

Your hubby sounds very techi!


----------



## Nico_79

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Nico*, time to see some CSGM in action at last!


 
*Xiangxiang*, I ended up wearing a dipdye instead because these get ignore so much in my closet!   Doesn't match at all with what I am wearing too! Total disaster today!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> *Xiangxiang*, I ended up wearing a dipdye instead because these get ignore so much in my closet!   Doesn't match at all with what I am wearing too! Total disaster today!



*Nico*, which DD are you wearing? Love them!


----------



## Anfang

Ladies, once more I'm unable to quote/multiquote...*Vigee* my dear, I hope everything finally turned well with this Yosemite upgrade! I hope you had a backup of all your data! *etoile, *I agree, this is a matter of net connexion. May be everyone in France was updating, as Friday was the Yosemite issue here... Anyway a good, ergonomic upgrade but downloading/installing has been a hassle!


----------



## Nico_79

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, which DD are you wearing? Love them!


 
It's my green Tigre Royal.  I love this print, but I haven't quite figured out the trick to display the tiger part properly. Also brain was too sleep addled to really think about it.


----------



## Anfang

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, I'm so sorry to hear about your Macbook. Hope you won't lose any files. How troublesome! I haven't updated mine yet but I'll be sure to back up my photo files to an external drive first just to be safe. Hope yours will be all fixed in no time.


Then the quote now works! *Fabfashion*, i too am crazy with backups, I have two external backup disks per computer and one of them is 4To, so my pics/movies etc. stay safe!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> It's my green Tigre Royal.  I love this print, but I haven't quite figured out the trick to display the tiger part properly. Also brain was too sleep addled to really think about it.



Love Tigre Royal in a DD, *Nico*! I am sure that it looks great no matter what else you are wearing. 

*Anfang*, both of my laptops are backed up but probably not all that recently. I am definitely having major problems with Yosemite, one laptop is down and now the other one freezes every 15 minutes. Grrr!


----------



## Julide

Happy monday all!!!


I am sorry to hear about the problems with everyones computers, I am completely tech phobic. Have no clue what I am doing so I usually have the genius bar at apple do all of my stuff. So no help but I am wishing you all the best!!




etoile de mer said:


> Hi all, I hope everyone has had a relaxing weekend!
> 
> I've loved all the tips regarding cashmere. Not that I really need to add more right now :wondering but I can always find room for gorgeous styles and colors.
> 
> *Julide*, That's interesting about the dark CSGMs seeming less soft. It does seem that sometimes the dark, saturated sweaters are a bit prickly. I still have my first cashmere sweater purchased from Pure more than 10 years ago. It's black, and was soft and fluffy right from the start. It's only been in recent years that the dark ones have seemed more rough. Perhaps due to a change of dyes, or methods? And some here on tPF have recently noted a strong odor on the AW14 CSGMs. It was suggested it was from the dyes.  Has anyone else noticed this?
> 
> *xiangxiang*, I've yet to try Uniqlo, but was so glad of a reminder to to so! I've only purchased the regular weight cashmere from Pure, but as *kate* noted, they now make several weights. My favorite cashmere styles from them have been the long "boyfriend cardigan", and the pullover V-necks and round necks (although I did prefer the previous sylyes with ribbed versus tubular trim). The last two are nicely shaped at the waist. I've also purchased blazers, dresses, and skirts. As others noted, their customer service is top notch. It's always a pleasure to deal with them. Your weather sounds similar to ours temperature wise, I just wish we'd get more of your rain!



Etoile, that is interesting that earlier cashmere did not have the same problem, I too wonder if it is the dying processes? I found this website on cashmere and the manufacturing steps from collection to finished product. If you are bored or need something to cure your insomniait is here for you!!

http://www.cashmeremerinoyarn.co.uk/yarns/cashmere-wool/cashmere-manufacture/


----------



## Nico_79

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love Tigre Royal in a DD, *Nico*! I am sure that it looks great no matter what else you are wearing.
> 
> *Anfang*, both of my laptops are backed up but probably not all that recently. I am definitely having major problems with Yosemite, one laptop is down and now the other one freezes every 15 minutes. Grrr!


 
You're too kind *Vigee*! I'll take a photo later so you can see what I mean. Haha

Sorry to hear about your Macbook troubles, argh that would drive me bonkers. Hate when updates don't go smoothly. 

*Fabfashion*, of course I will go twilly shopping with you! I'm sure the store will have plenty to choose from.


----------



## thyme

Nico_79 said:


> It's my green Tigre Royal.  I love this print, but I haven't quite figured out the trick to display the tiger part properly. Also brain was too sleep addled to really think about it.



oh yay.. we are going to be twins!! i have one on hold..love the green and also the tiger.. probably won't match with anything i wear either but i don't give a damn..i love that green.


----------



## etoile de mer

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you for the link, etoile. I'm loving your scarf. I think I'm leaning towards the 120 on the Farandole.
> 
> BTW, how do you ladies keep the silver nice and shiny. My DH is a little weary about me getting another silver jewelry since a few Tiffany pieces that I have always turned black even when I store them away in jewelry storage box (lined for silver). One SA told me to keep them in little ziploc bags but they still get tarnished.



Hi *Fabfashion*, So excited about your pending Farandole! I think it looks so elegant used as a chain for the Kelly wallet.

Regarding silver care, I see you've already received excellent advice here! I lined my Farandole box with several layers of "Pacific Silvercloth", which can be bought by the yard. It's a flannel material that's impregnated with bits of silver. Those bits oxidize, instead of the jewelry, and therefore it helps prevent tarnishing. Jewelry pouches made of this same type of flannel material can used instead, as can the "sliver protection strips" that mistikat mentioned. My pouches and strips are made by Hagerty.

I've had my Farandole for almost 2 years, and I don't see any tarnish yet. The silver cloth has likely helped, but my SA said that Hermes silver is dipped in something to help prevent tarnish. It will apparently wear off with time, but my SA suggested holding off as long as possible before polishing. I'll wait until there is visible tarnish.

I use a gentle, silver polish called Twinkle, with soft cotton cloths (pieces of T-shirts). It's my favorite polish for silver flatware, and for silver and gold jewelry. I also have a horsehair polishing brush, that can be used to gently get into crevices. And for quick polishing I use a Tiffany silver cloth. After polishing, I wash with dish soap and water to remove any residue. I don't mind the patina of fine lines, that silver acquires over time, but I don't like dark tarnish. Plus silver smells funny when it oxidizes and tarnishes.

If your Tiffany pieces are very tarnished, maybe bundle them up, and let Tiffany clean and polish them! They do a great job, and then you can just maintain as noted above. I think Tiffany and Hermes make the most beautiful sterling silver. I've always favored silver over white gold and platinum, for its gorgeous warm hue. 

Likely more than you wanted to know!  Sterling silver is one of my passions, and I've enjoyed polishing silver since I was very little. I find it relaxing and kind of meditative.  Here's a pic of  items mentioned above. Hope that helps!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Dear *etoile de mer*, I can't believe there so many pure fans overseas! They must be doing something right! I am always a bit hesitate about buying online because I am petite framed. I will give it a go.
> 
> It does bother me a bit when people keep dogs but can't provide enough attention to them. Goldens are very sensitive creatures and really likes to play. I must check out the book!
> 
> Speaking of reading, I have a lot of backlog I need to clear. Several books by Lee Child, John Grishem' s new book, two Jo Nesbo's all sitting at my bedside table. I am currently on Gone Girl which the film is out just now. Must hurry up!



Hi *xiangxiang*, Let us know if you try some pieces from Pure! 

I think you'd find Trixie's book to be very funny! I pull it out each holiday season to read with my DH. It's very cute!


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> xiangxiang, I totally agree--dogs need their human pack for companionship and direction.. Sometimes people buy a dog because its appearance appeals to them with no knowledge of what the breed requires as to exercise, training, etc.  Not smart!  And so unfair to the dog.
> Fabfashion, I am also sensitive to wool and allergic to angora.  It's annoying--but a good excuse to buy more cashmere!
> etoile, my DH is the designated IT person in our household, too.  My excuse is that he has set up such a complex system of servers, routers, and what-nots that no one except him could possibly understand it.



*Mindi*, Your reasoning sounds perfectly logical to me! I wish I had an interest in all things tech, but in this area, I've always been on a purely "skills learned, as needed" path. I feel very lucky to have a smart and patient, in-house tudor!


----------



## etoile de mer

katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, I am petite also and the Pure sweaters fit me well
> Etoile, there is a huge, cheery Uniqlo store in Sf very close to Hermes
> Vigee, hope the Genius Bar can fix you right up, they are great. How frustrating though.
> This weekend, I saw a shooting star Friday night and then at sunset on Sunday, a rare green flash!



*kate*, good to know regarding Uniqlo! And Shooting stars, and green flashes, how exciting! Sounds like a page out of Harry Potter!


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love Tigre Royal in a DD, *Nico*! I am sure that it looks great no matter what else you are wearing.
> 
> *Anfang*, both of my laptops are backed up but probably not all that recently. I am definitely having major problems with Yosemite, one laptop is down and now the other one freezes every 15 minutes. Grrr!



Arghhanother one, so sorry *Vigee*!


----------



## Nico_79

chincac said:


> oh yay.. we are going to be twins!! i have one on hold..love the green and also the tiger.. probably won't match with anything i wear either but i don't give a damn..i love that green.



Yay twinsies! I have a hard time matching it, see below. I just give up because it's Monday and I'm in a frenzy at work. I figure nobody is looking at me anyway lol.


----------



## thyme

Nico_79 said:


> Yay twinsies! I have a hard time matching it, see below. I just give up because it's Monday and I'm in a frenzy at work. I figure nobody is looking at me anyway lol.



yup that's the one!! i usually wear plain white if i am struggling to match anything. i wore my prune Cest la Fete today with the full skeleton showing..


----------



## etoile de mer

Julide said:


> Happy monday all!!!
> 
> I am sorry to hear about the problems with everyones computers, I am completely tech phobic. Have no clue what I am doing so I usually have the genius bar at apple do all of my stuff. So no help but I am wishing you all the best!!
> 
> Etoile, that is interesting that earlier cashmere did not have the same problem, I too wonder if it is the dying processes? I found this website on cashmere and the manufacturing steps from collection to finished product. If you are bored or need something to cure your insomniait is here for you!!
> 
> http://www.cashmeremerinoyarn.co.uk/yarns/cashmere-wool/cashmere-manufacture/



Hi *Julide*, one of the benefits of Apple is the access to great help! Makes sense to let the techies sort things out for you, as they actually enjoy doing it! Many thanks for the link.  Looks interesting, I'll enjoy reading it!


----------



## etoile de mer

Nico_79 said:


> Yay twinsies! I have a hard time matching it, see below. I just give up because it's Monday and I'm in a frenzy at work. I figure nobody is looking at me anyway lol.



*Nico*, I love that green CW of Tigre Royal!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoile de mer said:


> Arghhanother one, so sorry *Vigee*!



Thanks, *etoile*! Yes, another MAC laptop bites the dust and I have two Genius Bar appointments now on Wednesday and Thursday. I have just warned my DDs NOT to upgrade any of their iPads or MacBooks to Yosemite. It's horrible.


----------



## etoile de mer

Anfang said:


> Ladies, once more I'm unable to quote/multiquote...*Vigee* my dear, I hope everything finally turned well with this Yosemite upgrade! I hope you had a backup of all your data! *etoile, *I agree, this is a matter of net connexion. May be everyone in France was updating, as Friday was the Yosemite issue here... Anyway a good, ergonomic upgrade but downloading/installing has been a hassle!



*Anfang*, so glad to hear to actually like it, after all your efforts! Yes, perhaps everyone was retrieving it at the same time! 

My DH set up his iPhone 6 over the weekend, and I'm carefully assessing his reactions to it, before I commit to mine!  For the most part, he is very happy with it. For both of us, one slightly annoying thing is the curved edge profile. It makes it a bit harder to pick-up and hold. I think the 90 degree/knife edge of the 4 and 5s was better in this regard.

Hope you week is free of any more annoying tech issues!


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks, *etoile*! Yes, another MAC laptop bites the dust and I have two Genius Bar appointments now on Wednesday and Thursday. I have just warned my DDs NOT to upgrade any of their iPads or MacBooks to Yosemite. It's horrible.



*Vigee*, Thankfully you're scheduled for help! I'm sure they'll be able to sort it out for you.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*Julide*, next time there is an operating system upgrade, I certainly will let the Genius Bar do it for me! Smart thinking on your part and I am tech savvy. 

On to more interesting topics!!!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks, *etoile*! Yes, another MAC laptop bites the dust and I have two Genius Bar appointments now on Wednesday and Thursday. I have just warned my DDs NOT to upgrade any of their iPads or MacBooks to Yosemite. It's horrible.



*Vigee*, what is this genius bar? my yosemite upgrade only took a minute..either i didn't do mine properly or it's because my macbook air is only a month old...my iTunes icon is now red..is yours red too? other than that i didn't notice any difference pre and post yosemite..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> *Vigee*, what is this genius bar? my yosemite upgrade only took a minute..either i didn't do mine properly or it's because my macbook air is only a month old...my iTunes icon is now red..is yours red too? other than that i didn't notice any difference pre and post yosemite..



*chincac*, the Genius Bar is a free in-store customer support service that Apple stores provide to their customers. My iTunes icon is now red, too but neither of my MacBook Pro laptops are functioning properly. One keeps asking for a password and will not let me enter it and the other laptop keeps freezing every ten minutes. 

Just found this out ~ hmmm, someone that I know works for a company that does advertising for Apple and they have been told that there is a bug in Yosemite and not to upgrade. Yet.

I need a new H scarf to get me through this tech nightmare ~ maybe Cheval Fusion in white and gold, lol!


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, the Genius Bar is a free in-store customer support service that Apple stores provide to their customers. My iTunes icon is now red, too but neither of my MacBook Pro laptops are functioning properly. One keeps asking for a password and will not let me enter it and the other laptop keeps freezing every ten minutes.
> 
> Just found this out ~ hmmm, someone that I know works for a company that does advertising for Apple and they have been told that there is a bug in Yosemite and not to upgrade. Yet.
> 
> I need a new H scarf to get me through this tech nightmare ~ maybe Cheval Fusion in white and gold, lol!



*Vigee*, go curl up in a dip dye, or CSGM, with your kitty, and "Queen of Hearts"! Tech issues can be so draining!  And yes, I think you'll need the white/gold Cheval Fusion, too!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, the Genius Bar is a free in-store customer support service that Apple stores provide to their customers. My iTunes icon is now red, too but neither of my MacBook Pro laptops are functioning properly. One keeps asking for a password and will not let me enter it and the other laptop keeps freezing every ten minutes.
> 
> Just found this out ~ hmmm, someone that I know works for a company that does advertising for Apple and they have been told that there is a bug in Yosemite and not to upgrade. Yet.
> 
> I need a new H scarf to get me through this tech nightmare ~ maybe Cheval Fusion in white and gold, lol!



eeeekkkk..i have upgraded! what to do?? but my macbook air is working fine. the internet speed seemed to have doubled....oh well..will wait and see..

yes you need some H to cheer you up


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> eeeekkkk..i have upgraded! what to do?? but my macbook air is working fine. the internet speed seemed to have doubled....oh well..will wait and see..
> 
> yes you need some H to cheer you up



*chincac*, if your new iPad is working then that's great! I wouldn't do anything to it!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, if your new iPad is working then that's great! I wouldn't do anything to it!



ok thanks *Vigee* hope you get yours sorted at the genius bar..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> ok thanks *Vigee* hope you get yours sorted at the genius bar..



*chincac*, I meant your new MacBook Air, not your iPad. Truly am in a tizzy, lol! Oh well, my laptops will all get sorted out eventually!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, I meant your new MacBook Air, not your iPad. Truly am in a tizzy, lol! Oh well, my laptops will all get sorted out eventually!


 
it's okay *Vigee*, i knew what you meant  have you bought your scarf yet?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> it's okay *Vigee*, i knew what you meant  have you bought your scarf yet?



*chincac*, Sanity returned and must wait just a little bit as I am on Ban Island until next month. This last month I purchased three XL silks as yet unworn and they have not seen the light of day! So, I promised myself to hold off until November before I buy more scarves ~ not too long to wait. Plus, I want to order it through my loyal SA when I buy it. Love her 

Hope that everyone has a great day!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, Sanity returned and must wait just a little bit as I am on Ban Island until next month. This last month I purchased three XL silks as yet unworn and they have not seen the light of day! So, I promised myself to hold off until November before I buy more scarves ~ not too long to wait. Plus, I want to order it through my loyal SA when I buy it. Love her
> 
> Hope that everyone has a great day!


 
Good morning *Vigee,* you have great self-control! I have none! Have worn all three of my XL silks already.  Managed to dirty one and it's now at  the dry cleaners..  Grrr.. Am such a klutz! 

Am wearing pink coup de fouet today!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> Good morning *Vigee,* you have great self-control! I have none! Have worn all three of my XL silks already.  Managed to dirty one and it's now at  the dry cleaners..  Grrr.. Am such a klutz!
> 
> Am wearing pink coup de fouet today!
> 
> View attachment 2785018



*chincac*, we are totally twins on the Coup de Fouet! Isn't that a wonderful H design? Such a classic that I bought the red and fuchsia one, too 

My bet is that you aren't a klutz at all! My pink Concours GM in one season managed to get a food stain and a few minor pulls. Haven't taken it to the dry cleaners yet as I don't know if my local one is trust-worthy with luxury scarves.


----------



## Nico_79

etoile de mer said:


> *Nico*, I love that green CW of Tigre Royal!


 
Thank you *Etoile*! I love this pattern, but I wish the tiger part showed some more. I must figure out how to fold this properly so I can display it better.



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, the Genius Bar is a free in-store customer support service that Apple stores provide to their customers. My iTunes icon is now red, too but neither of my MacBook Pro laptops are functioning properly. One keeps asking for a password and will not let me enter it and the other laptop keeps freezing every ten minutes.
> 
> Just found this out ~ hmmm, someone that I know works for a company that does advertising for Apple and they have been told that there is a bug in Yosemite and not to upgrade. Yet.
> 
> I need a new H scarf to get me through this tech nightmare ~ maybe Cheval Fusion in white and gold, lol!


 
*Vigee,* glad sanity prevailed!  I do think the silk might be very pretty though, I know what you mean about not wearing newly bought pieces. I have a few 90cms sitting in my dresser, unloved. I need to get better about resisting silks!



chincac said:


> Good morning *Vigee,* you have great self-control! I have none! Have worn all three of my XL silks already.  Managed to dirty one and it's now at  the dry cleaners..  Grrr.. Am such a klutz!
> 
> Am wearing pink coup de fouet today!
> 
> View attachment 2785018


 
OMG *Chincac*, I am wearing Coup de Fouet today too!!


----------



## Nico_79

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, we are totally twins on the Coup de Fouet! Isn't that a wonderful H design? Such a classic that I bought the red and fuchsia one, too
> 
> My bet is that you aren't a klutz at all! My pink Concours GM in one season managed to get a food stain and a few minor pulls. Haven't taken it to the dry cleaners yet as I don't know if my local one is trust-worthy with luxury scarves.


 
Ah this is actually my next question, how to get out water stains from silk? Do I just use a steamer? I was clumsy and spilled some water on my CdF this morning and while it's not super obvious, I can still tell where the large spot is.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> Thank you *Etoile*! I love this pattern, but I wish the tiger part showed some more. I must figure out how to fold this properly so I can display it better.
> 
> *Vigee,* glad sanity prevailed!  I do think the silk might be very pretty though, I know what you mean about not wearing newly bought pieces. I have a few 90cms sitting in my dresser, unloved. I need to get better about resisting silks!
> 
> OMG *Chincac*, I am wearing Coup de Fouet today too!!



*Nico*, Your red CdF is my second CW, twins again! This must be CdF Tuesday, lol. Love how you have it tied, I must study this pic carefully. Please let me know what this knot is called. Thanks for posting the pic. 



Nico_79 said:


> Ah this is actually my next question, *how to get out water stains from silk? *Do I just use a steamer? I was clumsy and spilled some water on my CdF this morning and while it's not super obvious, I can still tell where the large spot is.



THIS. A great question and would love to know the answer too. Any thoughts, ladies? Have a great day, *Nico*!


----------



## Nico_79

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, Your red CdF is my second CW, twins again! This must be CdF Tuesday, lol. Love how you have it tied, I must study this pic carefully. Please let me know what this knot is called. Thanks for posting the pic.
> 
> THIS. A great question and would love to know the answer too. Any thoughts, ladies? Have a great day, *Nico*!


 
*Vigee*, yes CdF Tuesday! Oh I don't know if the knot has a name, it's a basic bias fold looped once around my neck, then knot the ends and hide the knot under the loop.  

Have a great day too* Vigee*! I hope the genuis bar people can fix your Macs.


----------



## Hed Kandi

chincac said:


> Good morning *Vigee,* you have great self-control! I have none! Have worn all three of my XL silks already.  Managed to dirty one and it's now at  the dry cleaners..  Grrr.. Am such a klutz!
> 
> Am wearing pink coup de fouet today!
> 
> View attachment 2785018



Love the colours! Its a great choice for today's weather!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> *Vigee*, yes CdF Tuesday! Oh I don't know if the knot has a name, *it's a basic bias fold looped once around my neck, then knot the ends and hide the knot under the loop*.
> 
> Have a great day too* Vigee*! I hope the genuis bar people can fix your Macs.



*Nico*, I am going to try your knot, it's so elegant. Usually, I leave the scarf knot showing and I like your way so much better! Thanks again.


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, we are totally twins on the Coup de Fouet! Isn't that a wonderful H design? Such a classic that I bought the red and fuchsia one, too
> 
> My bet is that you aren't a klutz at all! My pink Concours GM in one season managed to get a food stain and a few minor pulls. Haven't taken it to the dry cleaners yet as I don't know if my local one is trust-worthy with luxury scarves.


 
*Vigee*, yay CdF twins. I am actually not a fan of this design on sight but it ties really well. I also have the violet/fuchsia one...are we twins on that one too?? And you look stunning in red too..I am totally a klutz, i have pulls, lipstick stains, pilling on my shawls and silks too..but I still love wearing them. I send mine to H for drycleaning..they used a certain drycleaner for all their scarves..




Nico_79 said:


> Thank you *Etoile*! I love this pattern, but I wish the tiger part showed some more. I must figure out how to fold this properly so I can display it better.
> 
> 
> 
> *Vigee,* glad sanity prevailed!  I do think the silk might be very pretty though, I know what you mean about not wearing newly bought pieces. I have a few 90cms sitting in my dresser, unloved. I need to get better about resisting silks!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG *Chincac*, I am wearing Coup de Fouet today too!!


 
*Nico*, yay, CdF day today in the Cafe.. i send my silks to H for drycleaning. They use a specialist dry cleaner..

As for the emeraude tigre royale, picked mine up today.  To show the face, perhaps do the bias fold and let the middle part dangle in front? i wore my Cest la Fete 70cm yesterday, biasfold, and managed to show the whole skeleton on my neck. So I am sure I can do that with a 140cm too..


----------



## thyme

Hed Kandi said:


> Love the colours! Its a great choice for today's weather!


 
thank you dear! yes was soooo windy..


----------



## Nico_79

chincac said:


> *Nico*, yay, CdF day today in the Cafe.. i send my silks to H for drycleaning. They use a specialist dry cleaner..
> 
> As for the emeraude tigre royale, picked mine up today.  To show the face, perhaps do the bias fold and let the middle part dangle in front? i wore my Cest la Fete 70cm yesterday, biasfold, and managed to show the whole skeleton on my neck. So I am sure I can do that with a 140cm too..


 
I don't trust my dry cleaners, actually was brave and hand washed a csgm before. Teehee! I think I'll try steaming out the water stain or using a white piece of silk to rub it out. 

Ahh that's a good idea about the Tiger, I'll try doing that next time. Ahh so envious of your ClF! I missed the boat on that one.



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, I am going to try your knot, it's so elegant. Usually, I leave the scarf knot showing and I like your way so much better! Thanks again.


 
You're welcome *Vigee*! Do post a pic if you try it out.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*chincac*, do not have the CdF XL silk in the violet/fuchsia but would love to add it to my collection! Congrats on your emeraude tigre royale, a beautiful design. Love it 

*Nico*, I am not brave enough to was any of my H scarves but my BFF does it all the time. So, it definitely can be done successfully. Hope that you get the water spot out of your CdF.


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, do not have the CdF XL silk in the violet/fuchsia but would love to add it to my collection! Congrats on your emeraude tigre royale, a beautiful design. Love it
> 
> *Nico*, I am not brave enough to was any of my H scarves but my BFF does it all the time. So, it definitely can be done successfully. Hope that you get the water spot out of your CdF.


 

thank you *Vigee..*couldn't resist*,* the emeraude colour is just too striking!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> thank you *Vigee..*couldn't resist*,* the emeraude colour is just too striking!



*chincac*, any chance of a quick pic of your emeraude tigre royale? Would love to see it! If not, it's totally okay.


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, any chance of a quick pic of your emeraude tigre royale? Would love to see it! If not, it's totally okay.



*Vigee*, it's dark already where I am..will take one in daylight for you tomorrow


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> *Vigee*, it's dark already where I am..will take one in daylight for you tomorrow



Thanks, *chincac*. I would love to see it.


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks, *chincac*. I would love to see it.



here you go...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> here you go...
> 
> View attachment 2786032



*chicac*, your Tigre Royale is gorgeous! Thanks for the pic, it's one more design for my WL.


----------



## Nico_79

chincac said:


> here you go...
> 
> View attachment 2786032


 
Ahhh so pretty!


----------



## Mindi B

Say, I need some advice: I am (hopefully) going to have an opportunity to go to Singapore in a few weeks.  I'll be on my own for a couple of days, and with DH for a couple more days--so, only about four days in total.  I'd be grateful for any suggestions about must-sees, must-dos, must-eats, how to pack, etc.  Thanks in advance to all our worldly members!


----------



## Hed Kandi

Mindi B said:


> Say, I need some advice: I am (hopefully) going to have an opportunity to go to Singapore in a few weeks.  I'll be on my own for a couple of days, and with DH for a couple more days--so, only about four days in total.  I'd be grateful for any suggestions about must-sees, must-dos, must-eats, how to pack, etc.  Thanks in advance to all our worldly members!



Mindi if you like crab you must have chili or pepper crab. It's one of my must 'eat' when I go to SG.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, Hed Kandi!   I love crab.  My SIL lived in Singapore for several years and said she would like to go back just to EAT!    Very excited about this trip.  I am embarrassed to say I have never been to any portion of Asia.  I want to make the most of this opportunity!
Any advice as to how an ugly American can avoid an international incident would be appreciated, too.  I know the chief rules of conduct (and of course don't make a habit of calling attention to myself anywhere), but I would welcome instruction on any subtleties of behavior that might not be generally known to outsiders.


----------



## thyme

Mindi B said:


> Say, I need some advice: I am (hopefully) going to have an opportunity to go to Singapore in a few weeks.  I'll be on my own for a couple of days, and with DH for a couple more days--so, only about four days in total.  I'd be grateful for any suggestions about must-sees, must-dos, must-eats, how to pack, etc.  Thanks in advance to all our worldly members!



*Mindi*..it's bloody hot and humid there when you are outside and bloody freezing inside...bring a shawl; and swimsuit if you like to cool down by the pool!  

not sure what you like but the night safari i found to be quite interesting, there's also gardens in the bay which my singaporean friends say is pretty good and jurong bird park. both of which i have never visited. there's also chinatown and little india if you have never been to asia...

orchard road is the main shopping street..there's 3 H stores on that road the last time i was there...

lau pa sat is a hawker centre in the business district, i love eating satay and grilled stingrays there..

have fun!


----------



## Mindi B

chincac, what is the "night safari"?  Sounds intriguing!  I have been warned by SIL about the heat and humidity, so I am already working to accept the fact that I will look and feel like a damp dishrag during most of the trip.  I don't "do" humidity well.  
Ah, well, no one will be surprised to see the hulking blonde American perspiring.  My 6'1", also blond DH and I will not exactly blend in.


----------



## thyme

Mindi B said:


> chincac, what is the "night safari"?  Sounds intriguing!  I have been warned by SIL about the heat and humidity, so I am already working to accept the fact that I will look and feel like a damp dishrag during most of the trip.  I don't "do" humidity well.
> Ah, well, no one will be surprised to see the hulking blonde American perspiring.  My 6'1", also blond DH and I will not exactly blend in.



*Mindi*, you and your DH will be fine. They are many foreigners who work and live in Singapore. Depending on where you stay, you can literally avoid the sun during the day. Just go underground..I have stayed in Singapore where I did not have to walk outside on the road for the duration of my stay. The underground station is right below my friend's apartment building and I only went to places that are connected by the underground stations!! 

Night safari is a zoo that is only open at night..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> *Mindi*..it's bloody hot and humid there when you are outside and bloody freezing inside...bring a shawl; and swimsuit if you like to cool down by the pool!
> 
> not sure what you like but the night safari i found to be quite interesting, there's also gardens in the bay which my singaporean friends say is pretty good and jurong bird park. both of which i have never visited. there's also chinatown and little india if you have never been to asia...
> 
> orchard road is the main shopping street..*there's 3 H stores on that road the last time i was there...*
> 
> lau pa sat is a hawker centre in the business district, i love eating satay and grilled stingrays there..
> 
> have fun!



*chincac*, 3 H stores on Orchid Road? That spells trouble! Either that or lots of fun!  

*Mindi*, you are going to have a great time. I'm excited for you, and no-one does well in the humidity ~ DH and you will fit right in during your visit! 

*Fabfashion*, are you home from Hawaii yet? I bet that you miss the island. 

*etoile*, I am STILL reading, "Queen of Hearts" but am getting close to the end of the book. Have one more book lined up and then I will probably dive in to the new John Grisham novel. :reading:

Hope that everyone is having a great day! It's cool and rainy here. Grrrr.


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, 3 H stores on Orchid Road? That spells trouble! Either that or lots of fun!
> 
> 
> Hope that everyone is having a great day! It's cool and rainy here. Grrrr.



yup 3 stores the last time i was there..there is another one or two H not far away from the three either!! and another 3 stores in the airport terminals..Singapore is only a tiny city state and it has more stores than the whole of UK!


----------



## thyme

Nico_79 said:


> Ahhh so pretty!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chicac*, your Tigre Royale is gorgeous! Thanks for the pic, it's one more design for my WL.



thank you *Vigee*, be triplets with me and *Nico*

our dear *Julide* has gotten me hooked on the Tapis too...grrrr

i also love this Coup de Fouet! the colours are amazing..*Vigee*, do you have a pic of the fuchsia?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> thank you *Vigee*, be triplets with me and *Nico*
> 
> our dear *Julide* has gotten me hooked on the Tapis too...grrrr
> 
> i also love this Coup de Fouet! the colours are amazing..*Vigee*, do you have a pic of the fuchsia?
> 
> View attachment 2786477



*chincac*, LOVE this fuchsia Coup de Fouet and I think that it will coordinate perfectly with anemone, too. Right now, I am on Ban Island AGAIN after this last month. So, the fuchsia XL CdF and Cheval Fusion will go to the top of my WL for next month. Thanks for the enabling pic ~ H is such a slippery slope!


----------



## Mindi B

I don't want to hijack the thread, so I'll stop askin' after this: What are good things to shop for in Singapore?  I understand that lots of prices (including H) are higher there than elsewhere, but what might be "bargains" there?


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, LOVE this fuchsia Coup de Fouet and I think that it will coordinate perfectly with anemone, too. Right now, I am on Ban Island AGAIN after this last month. So, the fuchsia XL CdF and Cheval Fusion will go to the top of my WL for next month. Thanks for the enabling pic ~ H is such a slippery slope!



yes it does match very well with anemone! this is actually cw10 encre/violet/rose indien. is there an actual fuchsia cw of this silk?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> I don't want to hijack the thread, so I'll stop askin' after this: What are good things to shop for in Singapore?  I understand that lots of prices (including H) are higher there than elsewhere, but what might be "bargains" there?




Mindi, go ahead and hijack this thread! We love you


----------



## Mindi B

Aw. thank you, Vigee!   It is my considered belief, however, that a little Mindi can go a long way. . . .  Just ask my long-suffering DH!  I am e-mailing my DSIL with all sorts of odd, unconnected. stream-of-consciousness-type questions about Singaporean culture, dress, etc.  Fortunately she already knows I'm mildly cuckoo.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Aw. thank you, Vigee!   It is my considered belief, however, that a little Mindi can go a long way. . . .  Just ask my long-suffering DH!  I am e-mailing my DSIL with all sorts of odd, unconnected. stream-of-consciousness-type questions about Singaporean culture, dress, etc.  Fortunately she already knows I'm mildly cuckoo.



*Mindi*, you have such a great wit and are so eloquent, how can anyone not adore you? Plus, I want a play-by-play of your visit to SG. So exciting! How long is the flight for you?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> yes it does match very well with anemone! this is actually cw10 encre/violet/rose indien. is there an actual fuchsia cw of this silk?



*chincac*, I love your CW 10 of Coup de Fouet. After much H sleuthing, I think there are 5 CWs total. These 3 below are from the H website, plus your CW 10 and the pastel CW 09.


----------



## Fabfashion

Anfang said:


> Then the quote now works! *Fabfashion*, i too am crazy with backups, I have two external backup disks per computer and one of them is 4To, so my pics/movies etc. stay safe!


Anfang, better save than sorry! Now I need another back up for my back up. 

During our 2nd day in Hawaii, DH took DDs swimming in the lagoon and about 1/2 hour later remembered that he left his iphone in his swimming trunk's pocket.  We tried the rice trick but it didn't help and neither did Apple Genius bar nor the local tech shop. Oh well, luckily he backed up before we left and there were only a few photos that he took the first day there. Now I'm going to give him my older phone once I upgrade to 6 or 6+ (still can't decide).


----------



## Fabfashion

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Fabfashion*, So excited about your pending Farandole! I think it looks so elegant used as a chain for the Kelly wallet.
> 
> Regarding silver care, I see you've already received excellent advice here! I lined my Farandole box with several layers of "Pacific Silvercloth", which can be bought by the yard. It's a flannel material that's impregnated with bits of silver. Those bits oxidize, instead of the jewelry, and therefore it helps prevent tarnishing. Jewelry pouches made of this same type of flannel material can used instead, as can the "sliver protection strips" that mistikat mentioned. My pouches and strips are made by Hagerty.
> 
> I've had my Farandole for almost 2 years, and I don't see any tarnish yet. The silver cloth has likely helped, but my SA said that Hermes silver is dipped in something to help prevent tarnish. It will apparently wear off with time, but my SA suggested holding off as long as possible before polishing. I'll wait until there is visible tarnish.
> 
> I use a gentle, silver polish called Twinkle, with soft cotton cloths (pieces of T-shirts). It's my favorite polish for silver flatware, and for silver and gold jewelry. I also have a horsehair polishing brush, that can be used to gently get into crevices. And for quick polishing I use a Tiffany silver cloth. After polishing, I wash with dish soap and water to remove any residue. I don't mind the patina of fine lines, that silver acquires over time, but I don't like dark tarnish. Plus silver smells funny when it oxidizes and tarnishes.
> 
> If your Tiffany pieces are very tarnished, maybe bundle them up, and let Tiffany clean and polish them! They do a great job, and then you can just maintain as noted above. I think Tiffany and Hermes make the most beautiful sterling silver. I've always favored silver over white gold and platinum, for its gorgeous warm hue.
> 
> Likely more than you wanted to know!  Sterling silver is one of my passions, and I've enjoyed polishing silver since I was very little. I find it relaxing and kind of meditative.  Here's a pic of  items mentioned above. Hope that helps!


Thank you so much, etoile, xiangxiang and mistikat on the silver cleaning tips! I'm definitely going to try them all. I did take my 2 Tiffany items that were so black to their customer service and they had to send them to the factory to get them cleaned. You should have seen the look (and the head shaking) that I got. It was that black! Now I'll try to store them better and try your cleaning suggestions. There are crafts show/bazaar at our office complex twice a year and this lady sells the most amazing silver jewelry--now I can buy some.


----------



## Fabfashion

Nico_79 said:


> You're too kind *Vigee*! I'll take a photo later so you can see what I mean. Haha
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Macbook troubles, argh that would drive me bonkers. Hate when updates don't go smoothly.
> 
> *Fabfashion*, of course I will go twilly shopping with you! I'm sure the store will have plenty to choose from.



Thanks, Nico! Love your Tiger Royal and Coup de Fouet.  I saw the TR at the store last year but didn't get it. Now I wish I had.


----------



## Fabfashion

chincac said:


> here you go...
> 
> View attachment 2786032


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, 3 H stores on Orchid Road? That spells trouble! Either that or lots of fun!
> 
> *Mindi*, you are going to have a great time. I'm excited for you, and no-one does well in the humidity ~ DH and you will fit right in during your visit!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, are you home from Hawaii yet? I bet that you miss the island.
> 
> *etoile*, I am STILL reading, "Queen of Hearts" but am getting close to the end of the book. Have one more book lined up and then I will probably dive in to the new John Grisham novel. :reading:
> 
> Hope that everyone is having a great day! It's cool and rainy here. Grrrr.



Hi Vigee and all the lovely ladies!  I'm back and trying to overcome the time change as well as catching up here. 

Oh I must tell you how I had a near heart attack moment after we checked out and left the hotel. We stopped by to gas up the rental car near the airport and that was when I realized I left my diamond ring and earrings back at the hotel! It was "Honey, turn this car around. I don't care if we miss the flight!" I called Hilton right away and they patched me through security and then to lost & found. This was about half-hour after we checked out. And to my surprise the cleaning lady, who was working in the room next to ours when we left, had already turned it to L&F. Holy moly! I couldn't believe how honest and trustworthy the staff were. The security lady met me in the lobby and off we went not missing a beat (or our flight). It was harrowing and my heart still beats wildly whenever I think of it.

Mindi, you're going to have a great time in S'pore! Hot, humid so tie/slick back hair or something that's low maintenance. It'll frizz. Try chic and lightweight summery clothing, light or bright colors. I find people there tend to dress up more (may be because they're going to work/shop). A shawl or cardy for cool indoors as they blast on the air conditioner. Not much local stuff to buy--it's like being in mini-New York/LA with all the western shops.

etoile, how do you like iPhone 6 so far? I need to order one asap as my DH's phone has drowned in the Pacific Ocean and he wants to use my old 4S since he's mostly at the office. I can't decide if I want 6 (easy one hand use) or 6 Plus so I can let the kids use it as mini-mini iPad or when I'm surfing (don't always need to zoom). Decision. Decision.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, I love your CW 10 of Coup de Fouet. After much H sleuthing, I think there are 5 CWs total. These 3 below are from the H website, plus your CW 10 and the pastel CW 09.


vigee, you should definitely get one! It looks so beautiful. I admire your self-control (which I have none) and staying on BI. I'm already justifying my recent purchases by saying I'm working on next year's anniversary presents which is not until the end of March 2015! Not sure what present the farandole's going to make if I end up getting one--Christmas 2015?


----------



## Fabfashion

chincac said:


> yup 3 stores the last time i was there..there is another one or two H not far away from the three either!! and another 3 stores in the airport terminals..Singapore is only a tiny city state and it has more stores than the whole of UK!


chincac, wow, 3 stores! I would go ! 

We zipped through H duty free at the San Francisco airport. They had some nice goodies including a couple of Zebra Pegasus cws, Evelyne in many colors, Jypsiere and a little 30 all leather GP. Too bad, I was back on BI after Hawaii. Although if I had more time, I'd definitely check out their silks.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> vigee, you should definitely get one! It looks so beautiful. I admire your self-control (which I have none) and staying on BI. I'm already justifying my recent purchases by saying I'm working on next year's anniversary presents which is not until the end of March 2015! Not sure what present the farandole's going to make if I end up getting one--Christmas 2015?



*Fabfahion*, have already bought 2 Coup de Fouet XL silks while on BI and the next one that I like is CW 10, like chinac's! Glad that you recovered your missing jewelry at the hotel! 

*etoile*, finally finished, "Queen of Hearts"! So darn good. Now on to my next book. :reading:


----------



## Hed Kandi

chincac said:


> thank you *Vigee*, be triplets with me and *Nico*
> 
> our dear *Julide* has gotten me hooked on the Tapis too...grrrr
> 
> i also love this Coup de Fouet! the colours are amazing..*Vigee*, do you have a pic of the fuchsia?
> 
> View attachment 2786477



Chincac: you need tapis


----------



## Hed Kandi

Mindi B said:


> I don't want to hijack the thread, so I'll stop askin' after this: What are good things to shop for in Singapore?  I understand that lots of prices (including H) are higher there than elsewhere, but what might be "bargains" there?



Lol! This won't sound like a 'bargain' but if you're after VCA pieces - when I did the maths with my girlfriends couple months back Singapore was 'cheaper' than the US and UK. Hong Kong was slightly cheaper than Singapore though.

I would suggest calling them before going so that they can have your items ready and do the maths. You get around 5 percent back of the retail price.


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, I love your CW 10 of Coup de Fouet. After much H sleuthing, I think there are 5 CWs total. These 3 below are from the H website, plus your CW 10 and the pastel CW 09.


 

good work *Vigee*..the new scarf website just traumatises me so i only venture in only if i have to! besides the red, which one do you have? are we twins on cw09?


----------



## thyme

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Vigee and all the lovely ladies!  I'm back and trying to overcome the time change as well as catching up here.
> 
> Oh I must tell you how I had a near heart attack moment after we checked out and left the hotel. We stopped by to gas up the rental car near the airport and that was when I realized I left my diamond ring and earrings back at the hotel! It was "Honey, turn this car around. I don't care if we miss the flight!" I called Hilton right away and they patched me through security and then to lost & found. This was about half-hour after we checked out. And to my surprise the cleaning lady, who was working in the room next to ours when we left, had already turned it to L&F. Holy moly! I couldn't believe how honest and trustworthy the staff were. The security lady met me in the lobby and off we went not missing a beat (or our flight). It was harrowing and my heart still beats wildly whenever I think of it.
> 
> Mindi, you're going to have a great time in S'pore! Hot, humid so tie/slick back hair or something that's low maintenance. It'll frizz. Try chic and lightweight summery clothing, light or bright colors. I find people there tend to dress up more (may be because they're going to work/shop). A shawl or cardy for cool indoors as they blast on the air conditioner. Not much local stuff to buy--it's like being in mini-New York/LA with all the western shops.
> 
> etoile, how do you like iPhone 6 so far? I need to order one asap as my DH's phone has drowned in the Pacific Ocean and he wants to use my old 4S since he's mostly at the office. I can't decide if I want 6 (easy one hand use) or 6 Plus so I can let the kids use it as mini-mini iPad or when I'm surfing (don't always need to zoom). Decision. Decision.


 
glad you found your jewellery!! and it all ended well..


----------



## thyme

Hed Kandi said:


> Chincac: you need tapis


 
maybe... it looks very similar to my piqeu fleuri shawls, and the colours i like so far in the tapis are the same ones i already have in the pique!!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Mindi, go ahead and hijack this thread! We love you


 
agree! 



Mindi B said:


> Aw. thank you, Vigee!   It is my considered belief, however, that a little Mindi can go a long way. . . .  Just ask my long-suffering DH!  I am e-mailing my DSIL with all sorts of odd, unconnected. stream-of-consciousness-type questions about Singaporean culture, dress, etc.  Fortunately she already knows I'm mildly cuckoo.


 
*Mindi*, you will be fine in Singapore! There isn't anything extra I think you need to  worry about in terms of culture, dress etc say compared to visiting Europe...

In Asia, for me, Japan is the one that I find interesting. They are sooo polite and courteous there I don't know how to react sometimes..hahaha..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> good work *Vigee*..the new scarf website just traumatises me so i only venture in only if i have to! besides the red, which one do you have? are we twins on cw09?



*chincac*, yes, we are twins on the Coup de Fouet CW 09. Just purchased it this month and haven't worn it yet. I really love the unique color palette in this XL silk, it's so gorgeous. Having given up on the newer GMs due to quality issues, I have been on an XL silk binge, lol. 

The new H scarf website is a little tricky but once you get the hang of it, I think you will see that it works just as efficiently ~ if not more so than the old one. I know that I am in the minority here with this opinion! 

I woke up super early today, dare I say 4am? I think I must start an early morning exercise routine, like *Anfang's* swimming if I am going to be wide awake so early! 

*Mindi*, waiting to hear more about your SG trip!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, yes, we are twins on the Coup de Fouet CW 09. Just purchased it this month and haven't worn it yet. I really love the unique color palette in this XL silk, it's so gorgeous. Having given up on the newer GMs due to quality issues, I have been on an XL silk binge, lol.
> 
> The new H scarf website is a little tricky but once you get the hang of it, I think you will see that it works just as efficiently ~ if not more so than the old one. I know that I am in the minority here with this opinion!
> 
> I woke up super early today, dare I say 4am? I think I must start an early morning exercise routine, like *Anfang's* swimming if I am going to be wide awake so early!
> 
> *Mindi*, waiting to hear more about your SG trip!


 
cw09 took me by surprise..the green lilac yellow pink and peach just blends in amazingly well.  

lol..i hate the new scarf website.  

re cashmere GMs, i have older ones that feels thin and pills as well. but they are a lot warmer than the XL silks which i need for winter here. 

yes 4am is very early. exercise routine sounds very healthy..definitely should consider..what time do you go to bed if you wake up that early?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> cw09 took me by surprise..the green lilac yellow pink and peach just blends in amazingly well.
> 
> lol..i hate the new scarf website.
> 
> *re cashmere GMs, i have older ones that feels thin and pills as well. but they are a lot warmer than the XL silks which i need for winter here. *
> 
> yes 4am is very early. exercise routine sounds very healthy..definitely should consider..*what time do you go to bed if you wake up that early?*



*chincac*, it's good to hear that about your older GMs. From what I read on other GM threads it seemed like the older GMs were heavier and not as prone to pulls and snags, which my new ones seem to get so easily. I am nearly OCD about keeping my H items in perfect condition and these minor pulls drive me crazy on a $1K shawl, especially if it has only been worn a few times. My 90cm scarves are all in perfect condition and I am particularly careful with all things H.

Try as I may, I can't keep my eyes open past 9pm-9:30pm. I am going to have to switch around my body-clock because Day Light Savings time takes place here in a few weeks and we lose an hour. No way can I wake up at 3am! Insomnia runs in my family, so I should be used to it by now, lol.


----------



## Mindi B

Vigee, thank you for your kind words yesterday!  I woke up to them and they were a great way to begin my day!  The flight is 19+ hours.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Vigee, thank you for your kind words yesterday!  I woke up to them and they were a great way to begin my day!  The flight is 19+ hours.



*Mindi*, OMG 19 hours to SG!!! Not a deal breaker but that is a very long flight. My eldest DD traveled from Los Angeles to London ~ 17 hours ~ and I thought that was intense. Hopefully, you will have wifi when you fly as that always keeps me entertained. You definitely should ENJOY everything in SG while you are there! Have been there but it was ages ago.


----------



## Nico_79

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, Nico! Love your Tiger Royal and Coup de Fouet.  I saw the TR at the store last year but didn't get it. Now I wish I had.


 
*Fabfashion*, I almost passed on it too tbh. It was only in the store that I actually fell in love with it.



chincac said:


> thank you *Vigee*, be triplets with me and *Nico*
> 
> our dear *Julide* has gotten me hooked on the Tapis too...grrrr
> 
> i also love this Coup de Fouet! the colours are amazing..*Vigee*, do you have a pic of the fuchsia?
> 
> View attachment 2786477


 
*Chincac*, ALMOST bought this cw the other day because it looks really nice with anemone, but I'm trying to be good and wait for Tapis Persans to show up. Argh so tempting!!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfahion*, have already bought 2 Coup de Fouet XL silks while on BI and the next one that I like is CW 10, like chinac's! Glad that you recovered your missing jewelry at the hotel!
> 
> *etoile*, finally finished, "Queen of Hearts"! So darn good. Now on to my next book. :reading:


 


chincac said:


> glad you found your jewellery!! and it all ended well..


 
Thank you, Vigee and chincac.  The ring was my 10th anniversary present from DH and my most PP. I don't know what made me look at my hand at the gas station to realize it was missing. Phew! 

Vigee, I must take a closer look at CdF at the store next time. Although I hope they have it in 90 silk as I'm terrible at tying anything big including the CSGMs. I do love the CSGMs though as they're so cozy especially now that the weather's getting colder. I don't have the older version so can't compare but will be especially careful when I wear it next time. The one I'd like to try is the smaller cashmere silk but I'm afraid of the fringed edges fraying. Heard the older version has rolled edges.


----------



## Fabfashion

chincac said:


> good work *Vigee*..the new scarf website just traumatises me so i only venture in only if i have to! besides the red, which one do you have? are we twins on cw09?


 
chincac, you'll get the hang of the website soon.  I'm usually not that tech savvy but found the site quite okay after discovering the menu function at the very top left hand corner. When I was looking for CSGMs, I just click on sizes then pick 140 cms then I also select materials and choose cashmere and silk and voila all the CSGMs show up. I like that I can see all the CWs but wish they still show the pics of tied scarves like they used too. Oh well, leave it to H to not make things easy.


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> Vigee, thank you for your kind words yesterday! I woke up to them and they were a great way to begin my day! The flight is 19+ hours.


 
Mindi, I hope you can sleep on the plane. I stopped flying to Asia for at least 10 years now as I can't sleep on the plane. I forgot to mention that if you have time, have drinks or afternoon tea at the Raffles Hotel. It's an institution.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Try as I may, I can't keep my eyes open past 9pm-9:30pm. I am going to have to switch around my body-clock because Day Light Savings time takes place here in a few weeks and we lose an hour. No way can I wake up at 3am! Insomnia runs in my family, so I should be used to it by now, lol.


 
Vigee, insomnia is tough!  How about warm milk before bed? As for daylight savings, perhaps you can try staying up at least 15 minutes longer each night and slowly increasing that every few days. By the time DLS comes, you'll be back at 9:30 again. I think the morning exercise would be a great idea. My GF with 3 kiddies wake up at 5 am to have a long soak in a bath. Her (only) quiet alone time.


----------



## Fabfashion

Nico_79 said:


> *Fabfashion*, I almost passed on it too tbh. It was only in the store that I actually fell in love with it.


 
Nico, would love to see how this looks in real life. The color is so beautiful. Please wear it when we go scarf shopping.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Mindi, I hope you can sleep on the plane. I stopped flying to Asia for at least 10 years now as *I can't sleep on the plane*. I forgot to mention that if you have time, have drinks or afternoon tea at the Raffles Hotel. It's an institution.



*Fabfashion*, I don't sleep on planes either. It could be a night flight to anywhere in Europe and all the passengers will be asleep except moi. Go figure. Like your idea of staying up 15 mins later every evening except my furry friend Coco (Coco Chanel) WAKES me every morning between 4am and 5am for her breakfast! 

Also, I like the 90cm cashmere/silk scarves, especially Fantaisies Indiennes CW 14, which is red and fuchsia. It doesn't have a rolled hem but that doesn't bother me. After I get through my Coup de Fouet and Cheval Fusion phase, that might be next, lol.


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, I don't sleep on planes either. It could be a night flight to anywhere in Europe and all the passengers will be asleep except moi. Go figure. Like your idea of staying up 15 mins later every evening except my furry friend Coco (Coco Chanel) WAKES me every morning between 4am and 5am for her breakfast!
> 
> Also, I like the 90cm cashmere/silk scarves, especially Fantaisies Indiennes CW 14, which is red and fuchsia. It doesn't have a rolled hem but that doesn't bother me. After I get through my Coup de Fouet and Cheval Fusion phase, that might be next, lol.


 
omg *Vigee*, I am also eyeing fantasie indiennes cw07 but hesitating because its a 90cm! 



Fabfashion said:


> chincac, you'll get the hang of the website soon.  I'm usually not that tech savvy but found the site quite okay after discovering the menu function at the very top left hand corner. When I was looking for CSGMs, I just click on sizes then pick 140 cms then I also select materials and choose cashmere and silk and voila all the CSGMs show up. I like that I can see all the CWs but wish they still show the pics of tied scarves like they used too. Oh well, leave it to H to not make things easy.


 
i know how to navigate but i still hate the scarf website 



Fabfashion said:


> Thank you, Vigee and chincac.  The ring was my 10th anniversary present from DH and my most PP. I don't know what made me look at my hand at the gas station to realize it was missing. Phew!
> 
> Vigee, I must take a closer look at CdF at the store next time. Although I hope they have it in 90 silk as I'm terrible at tying anything big including the CSGMs. I do love the CSGMs though as they're so cozy especially now that the weather's getting colder. I don't have the older version so can't compare but will be especially careful when I wear it next time. The one I'd like to try is the smaller cashmere silk but I'm afraid of the fringed edges fraying. Heard the older version has rolled edges.


 
i have the imprimeur feu in 140cm with fringe edges..it is absolutely fine. a different feel and look.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> omg *Vigee*, *I am also eyeing fantasie indiennes cw07 but hesitating because its a 90cm! *
> 
> 
> i know how to navigate but i still hate the scarf website
> 
> 
> i have the imprimeur feu in 140cm with fringe edges..it is absolutely fine. a different feel and look.



OMG *chincac*, I have fantasie indiennes cw07 open in my browser tab as I write this! Think that the 90 cm in cashmere/silk will be a nice change compared to the 140cm. Certainly is easy to wear, right?


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG *chincac*, I have fantasie indiennes cw07 open in my browser tab as I write this! Think that the 90 cm in cashmere/silk will be a nice change compared to the 140cm. Certainly is easy to wear, right?


 
lol..we are H-mad  i don't like any of the marwaris gm but the dip dye is really nice but when i tried it on, it just feels odd because it's a 90cm! but the fantasie indiennes is just too gorgeous...sighhh..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> lol..*we are H-mad*  i don't like any of the marwaris gm but the dip dye is really nice but when i tried it on, it just feels odd because it's a 90cm! but the fantasie indiennes is just too gorgeous...sighhh..



*chincac*, we are H-mad, lol ~ and have similar tastes in scarves! Love this fantasie indiennes design and I think that the 90cm will be very wearable for me. I am trying to restrain myself until November, haha. Let's see how well I do!


----------



## Nico_79

chincac said:


> lol..we are H-mad  i don't like any of the marwaris gm but the dip dye is really nice but when i tried it on, it just feels odd because it's a 90cm! but the fantasie indiennes is just too gorgeous...sighhh..


 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, we are H-mad, lol ~ and have similar tastes in scarves! Love this fantasie indiennes design and I think that the 90cm will be very wearable for me. I am trying to restrain myself until November, haha. Let's see how well I do!


 
Funny, I had tried this on in my store and thought the 90cm was too small for me, I wish wish wish it were a little larger. :cry: It's really a beautiful design...sigh.


----------



## katekluet

Vigee,that white and gold cheval fusion will be spectacular with the outfits that I have seen you model...very elegant and it will look wonderful!
Mindy, looking forward to hearing your Singapore adventures! Fun to read the travel questions too. 
I also tried the 90 with fringe on at the H store but did not get it as I worried about that fringe staying nice. The larger CSGMs seem extra luxurious because of their size.
I have just made my first purchase from a reseller and it will arrive today or tomorrow...anxiously awaiting. Hoping it works out well.... Then it will be Ban Island for me!


----------



## Nico_79

katekluet said:


> Vigee,that white and gold cheval fusion will be spectacular with the outfits that I have seen you model...very elegant and it will look wonderful!
> Mindy, looking forward to hearing your Singapore adventures! Fun to read the travel questions too.
> I also tried the 90 with fringe on at the H store but did not get it as I worried about that fringe staying nice. The larger CSGMs seem extra luxurious because of their size.
> I have just made my first purchase from a reseller and it will arrive today or tomorrow...anxiously awaiting. Hoping it works out well.... Then it will be Ban Island for me!


 
Ooooh can't wait to see what you got!! And you will be in good company on Ban Island.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Vigee,that white and gold cheval fusion will be spectacular with the outfits that I have seen you model...very elegant and it will look wonderful!
> Mindy, looking forward to hearing your Singapore adventures! Fun to read the travel questions too.
> I also tried the 90 with fringe on at the H store but did not get it as I worried about that fringe staying nice. The larger CSGMs seem extra luxurious because of their size.
> *I have just made my first purchase from a reseller and it will arrive today or tomorrow...anxiously awaiting. Hoping it works out well.... Then it will be Ban Island for me!*



*kate*, Major congrats and which GM design and CW did you buy? It's so easy to fall in love with H GMs!


----------



## Julide

Mindi your going to Singapore!?!?! Lucky you!! I have no helpful hints but have a great time!!

Hi all!!!I hope everyone is well!!  It seems everyone is busy!


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> Vigee,that white and gold cheval fusion will be spectacular with the outfits that I have seen you model...very elegant and it will look wonderful!
> Mindy, looking forward to hearing your Singapore adventures! Fun to read the travel questions too.
> I also tried the 90 with fringe on at the H store but did not get it as I worried about that fringe staying nice. The larger CSGMs seem extra luxurious because of their size.
> I have just made my first purchase from a reseller and it will arrive today or tomorrow...anxiously awaiting. Hoping it works out well.... Then it will be Ban Island for me!


 
Kate, can't wait to see your goodie! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, I don't sleep on planes either. It could be a night flight to anywhere in Europe and all the passengers will be asleep except moi. Go figure. Like your idea of staying up 15 mins later every evening except my furry friend Coco (Coco Chanel) WAKES me every morning between 4am and 5am for her breakfast!
> 
> Also, I like the 90cm cashmere/silk scarves, especially Fantaisies Indiennes CW 14, which is red and fuchsia. It doesn't have a rolled hem but that doesn't bother me. After I get through my Coup de Fouet and Cheval Fusion phase, that might be next, lol.


 
Vigee, I used to let my 3 furbabies sleep on the bed with us and they would keep waking me up because they hogged up the bed. How could something 20 lbs-combined take up so much room? May be you can have a chat with Miss Coco Chanel to wait for brunch instead.  



chincac said:


> omg *Vigee*, I am also eyeing fantasie indiennes cw07 but hesitating because its a 90cm!
> 
> chincac, Vigee, I'm loving FI CW10. I tried it on at the store but worry about me pulling the fringe. And, why can't H makes an in-between size. I think a 110/120 would be perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Julide said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mindi your going to Singapore!?!?! Lucky you!! I have no helpful hints but have a great time!!
> 
> Hi all!!!I hope everyone is well!! It seems everyone is busy!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Julide.
Click to expand...


----------



## Julide

HiFab!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*Julide* is back! YAY!!!


----------



## Julide

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Julide* is back! YAY!!!



Thank you for the warm welcome back Vigee!!


----------



## thyme

Fabfashion said:


> chincac, Vigee, I'm loving FI CW10. I tried it on at the store but worry about me pulling the fringe. And, why can't H makes an in-between size. I think a 110/120 would be perfect.



lol!! yes an in-between would be perfect..they do have the 100cm in men's scarves though..but the designs are a lot less appealing..



katekluet said:


> Vigee,that white and gold cheval fusion will be spectacular with the outfits that I have seen you model...very elegant and it will look wonderful!
> Mindy, looking forward to hearing your Singapore adventures! Fun to read the travel questions too.
> I also tried the 90 with fringe on at the H store but did not get it as I worried about that fringe staying nice. The larger CSGMs seem extra luxurious because of their size.
> I have just made my first purchase from a reseller and it will arrive today or tomorrow...anxiously awaiting. Hoping it works out well.... Then it will be Ban Island for me!



*kate*, what did you get??? spill spill 



Nico_79 said:


> Funny, I had tried this on in my store and thought the 90cm was too small for me, I wish wish wish it were a little larger. :cry: It's really a beautiful design...sigh.



me too *Nico*, me too!! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, we are H-mad, lol ~ and have similar tastes in scarves! Love this fantasie indiennes design and I think that the 90cm will be very wearable for me. I am trying to restrain myself until November, haha. Let's see how well I do!



_Vigee_, I will be restrained too like you


----------



## katekluet

You all make finding these treasures even more fun!
Some months ago, Lisa found a Tibetan Terrier dog on the Prieres au Vent design so I really wanted one...I was looking around the other day when I remembered that and there it was, brand new....It is a 140 mousseline.....excited to see it in real life!


----------



## thyme

katekluet said:


> You all make finding these treasures even more fun!
> Some months ago, Lisa found a Tibetan Terrier dog on the Prieres au Vent design so I really wanted one...I was looking around the other day when I remembered that and there it was, brand new....It is a 140 mousseline.....excited to see it in real life!



ooohhh mousseline..yay!! i have not heard of this design so can't wait to see it..


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> You all make finding these treasures even more fun!
> Some months ago, Lisa found a Tibetan Terrier dog on the Prieres au Vent design so I really wanted one...I was looking around the other day when I remembered that and there it was, brand new....It is a 140 mousseline.....excited to see it in real life!


 
Kate, a moussie sounds so pretty. I don't yet have one but love seeing the action pics on the forum. Please share pics when you receive it.


----------



## katekluet

Fabfashion said:


> Kate, a moussie sounds so pretty. I don't yet have one but love seeing the action pics on the forum. Please share pics when you receive it.


I will for sure, Fabfashion....I am a real fan of the mousselines, they are sturdy...sturdier than the CSGMS according to my SA ...and can be worn in many different temperatures...plus the changeant ones are just magic to me.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> You all make finding these treasures even more fun!
> Some months ago, Lisa found a Tibetan Terrier dog on the Prieres au Vent design so I really wanted one...I was looking around the other day when I remembered that and there it was, brand new....It is a 140 mousseline.....excited to see it in real life!



*kate*, I will have to do a google search on this H design, LOVE the 140cm mousselines. Please do post a pic when you receive it!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> I will for sure, Fabfashion....I am a real fan of the mousselines, they are sturdy...sturdier than the CSGMS according to my SA ...and can be worn in many different temperatures...plus the changeant ones are just magic to me.



*kate*, found the Prieres au Vent design and it's beautiful, especially in a mousselne! Congrats again!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hi everyone, just dropping in for a quick hello!

*Fabfashion* - So glad the silver info was helpful! I've done the same with silver pieces, tucking them away only to discover them very tarnished! I think they've seen it all at Tiffany. They'll come back looking like new! So glad you easily retrieved your missing jewelry, what a scare! And regarding my iPhone 6, I'll be moving into it this weekend. Not in a huge hurry to give up my 4. So no real practical advice, other than the 6 Plus would be much too big for me! My DH and I both felt the jump in size from 4 to 6 was significant enough. I hope your return from paradise wasn't too hard!

*Mindi* - How exciting to be going to Singapore!  No advice to offer, but looking forward to hearing about your travels! *Hed Kandi*'s VCA bargains sound like a good idea, to me! 

*Vigee* - So all finished with Queen of Hearts...sending my sympathies! I've been reading the first Harry Potter again, which will sound quite juvenile to non-fans! I just love J K Rowlings characters, and creativity. So fun! What a bother with the insomnia.   So annoying to wake early, and not be able to go back to sleep!

*chincac* - I'm with you regarding the scarf website! I rarely venture on to look for scarves, now.   It's so slow and clunky! And I miss seeing the scarves tied. Why take away useful features? I guess we'll just have to get used to it&#8230;grrr!

*kate* - Looking forward to seeing your mousseline! I love mousselines, too. 

Hi *Nico*, *xiangxiang*, and *Julide*!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Nico*, *xiangxiang*, and *Julide*!



Hello *etoile de mer* and *everyone*! Sorry for being quiet in the last few days. I am glad to see the cafe is still in full swing! 

Mindi B, have a great time in SGP! I have never been but I'd imagine the food would be really good there. 

I have finally finished the book Gone Girl and I have to say it's a master piece! One of the best thrillers I have read in recent years! We may go to see the film this weekend. 

I also have an update on Mr. Fireplace. I finally booked a installation date! And I specifically booked the date that I am going to be there!  My SO said he could come any day during that week because we have contractors working at the house that whole week, but no no, I asked it to be on Monday so we will be there to monitor it.  We are also having some electrical work done that day so we need to shut down the power. So I asked Mr. Fireplace did he need main power on for his work. He said "no, we have fully battery operated power tools". What can I say, music to my ears!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Good morning, ladies!

Finally, we might have a bit of sunshine today after a week of rain 

Have been busy everyday taking my Mac laptops to the Genius Bar at Apple to get Yosemite problems resolved and found out that I need to install more memory in one of them to run this new operating system. Off I go today to the local computer store to accomplish that later this morning. Afterwards, everything should be good to go ~ fingers crossed.

*etoile*, I am in full re-reading mode, too. Mine is a Ted Bell novella, I bought it thinking that I never read it but was wrong! So, here I go again. 

*xiangxiang*, Mr. Fireplace is bringing his power tools? Oh boy!

*Fabfashion*, are you unpacked from your Hawaii vacation? It takes me FOREVER to unpack my suitcases. I still have one half un-packed since Los Angeles and figure that I might leave it that way until we leave for the Bahamas in another month, lol. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> 
> Finally, we might have a bit of sunshine today after a week of rain
> 
> Have been busy everyday taking my Mac laptops to the Genius Bar at Apple to get Yosemite problems resolved and found out that I need to install more memory in one of them to run this new operating system. Off I go today to the local computer store to accomplish that later this morning. Afterwards, everything should be good to go ~ fingers crossed.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, Mr. Fireplace is bringing his power tools? Oh boy!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, are you unpacked from your Hawaii vacation? It takes me FOREVER to unpack my suitcases. I still have one half un-packed since Los Angeles and figure that I might leave it that way until we leave for the Bahamas in another month, lol.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Hi *Vigee*, you fooled me for a second with all the apple techie talks! 

Well, nothing more I can say about our Mrs Fireplace!  

I think you should just not unpack. Since you travel so much, best just keep a set of things aside packed permanently and just pick it up and go, no?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi *Vigee*, you fooled me for a second with all the apple techie talks!
> 
> Well, nothing more I can say about our Mrs Fireplace!
> 
> *I think you should just not unpack. Since you travel so much, best just keep a set of things aside packed permanently and just pick it up and go, no?*



That's exactly what I have been thinking,* xiangxiang*! I started to unpack and was halfway through the suitcase and thought, wait a minute, I can use these exact outfits in another few weeks. So why bother? Plus, my packing room is in an extra bedroom so it's not an eye-sore.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> That's exactly what I have been thinking,* xiangxiang*! I started to unpack and was halfway through the suitcase and thought, wait a minute, I can use these exact outfits in another few weeks. So why bother? Plus, my packing room is in an extra bedroom so it's not an eye-sore.



Very wise!


----------



## Nico_79

TGIF everyone!  

*Vigee*, glad to hear it was a simple fix. More memory is better than an entirely new Macbook!

*Xiangxiang*, so you're going to be standing watch over Mr.Fireplace hmm?   I would totally take spy pics! 

*Mindi*, have an awesome time in Singapore! It's humid as heck, but if you stay indoors you will be okay. 

*Kate*, I had to look up the design too, it looks beautiful. Can't wait to see the pics!

*Fabfashion*, will try to remember to wear the TR when we go shopping. You must be busy unpacking though as *Vigee* said. That's the one thing I hate when going on vacation, there is always so much stuff to organize again. I'm very particular too, I feel uneasy if I don't unpack the night I land and leave things in the luggage. Makes for a long night sometimes.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nico_79 said:


> TGIF everyone!
> 
> *Vigee*, glad to hear it was a simple fix. More memory is better than an entirely new Macbook!
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, so you're going to be standing watch over Mr.Fireplace hmm?   I would totally take spy pics!
> 
> *Mindi*, have an awesome time in Singapore! It's humid as heck, but if you stay indoors you will be okay.
> 
> *Kate*, I had to look up the design too, it looks beautiful. Can't wait to see the pics!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, will try to remember to wear the TR when we go shopping. You must be busy unpacking though as *Vigee* said. That's the one thing I hate when going on vacation, there is always so much stuff to organize again. I'm very particular too, I feel uneasy if I don't unpack the night I land and leave things in the luggage. Makes for a long night sometimes.



Nico, I can assure you that IF I can take photo without looking weird then I will. But highly unlikely I will find it Ok to do this.


----------



## Mindi B

Vigee, I do the same thing: use our guest bedroom to "stage" my packing.  It is really helpful to be able to lay things out on the bed and get an overview of everything I'm considering, to see what goes with what, if anything stands out as "I go with nothing else and am taking up too much space," to see what is missing that might pull everything together.  I generally like the packing process, but sometimes I do use it as an excuse to shop ("Well, I can do this color palette, but only if I buy an X and a Y to fill in the blanks. . . ."


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Friday, everyone!  It's been sunny here for the past few days and unseasonably mild so I haven't had the sunshine withdrawal yet. 

Kate, is a moussie warm? Wonder if I can wear it year round and indoors in the winter? I googled up the pattern you got--it's gorgeous! So happy for you. 

etoile, I'm still indecisive over the iphone. Would love to hear your thoughts after you have the chance to play with the 6. My current one is a 4 too. I have a BB from work and it's about the same size as a 6 so I wonder if I should take a plunge and go bigger but it looks so clunky and need 2 hands to use it. 

Vigee, did you try iphone 6+ before deciding on the 6? Glad to hear your computer will soon be fixed. I'm somewhat unpacked. I took out all the content the first night so DH could store the luggages down in the basement but now I have "piles" all around the bedroom. Once I clean my cloths, I put them away in my vacation storage trunk. These are clothes that I only wear when I travel to tropical/beach destinations. I only keep items like shorts/capris that I may wear here in the summer out. It's a great idea though to not unpack.  I wish I could too but we lost 2 bedrooms since DDs came. Now I have clear storage bins all over the place. Not pretty!

I must check out Queen of Hearts after reading so much about it here but need to finish 3 semi-read books first. :shame:

chincac, I dislike the new scarf site too! So slow! Newer doesn't mean better. 

xiangxiang, too bad you can't turn up the heat so that Mr Fireplace will need to take his shirt off to install.  This morning a truck came to deliver materials for our roof. Only one guy came and he didn't look anything like Mr. Fireplace. More Mr. Fizzle than Sizzle. I'm still holding out hopes that when the installation crew arrives on Monday there will be at least one Mr Hottie. Will keep you girls posted. 

Nico, I must invite myself over for a playdate in your scarf closet one day. I bet it has more scarves than our local H store. I promise not to drool. 

Mindi, I'm envious that you still have a guest bedroom. I guess we won't have overnight guess for years to come.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Friday, everyone!  It's been sunny here for the past few days and unseasonably mild so I haven't had the sunshine withdrawal yet.
> 
> Kate, is a moussie warm? Wonder if I can wear it year round and indoors in the winter? I googled up the pattern you got--it's gorgeous! So happy for you.
> 
> xiangxiang, too bad you can't turn up the heat so that Mr Fireplace will need to take his shirt off to install.  This morning a truck came to deliver materials for our roof. Only one guy came and he didn't look anything like Mr. Fireplace. More Mr. Fizzle than Sizzle. I'm still holding out hopes that when the installation crew arrives on Monday there will be at least one Mr Hottie. Will keep you girls posted.



Happy Friday *Fabfashion*! We are promised a sunny Saturday tomorrow so let's hope it delivers! 

I often wonder the same thing about mouselline. I have only one in 140 size which is light coloured. I never seem to use it because it's quite hot in the summer but I am not sure it's warm enough for colder days. Maybe I should buy a darker coloured one and try it out. 

Too funny about your roof Mr. Fizzle!  I can assure you that we don't get many  contractors like Mr. Fireplace here either.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Vigee, I do the same thing: use our guest bedroom to "stage" my packing.  It is really helpful to be able to lay things out on the bed and get an overview of everything I'm considering, to see what goes with what, if anything stands out as "I go with nothing else and am taking up too much space," to see what is missing that might pull everything together.  I generally like the packing process, but sometimes I do use it as an excuse to shop ("Well, I can do this color palette, but only if I buy an X and a Y to fill in the blanks. . . ."



*Mindi*, this is exactly what I do, too and have permanently taken over that bedroom as my packing room now, lol. Probably will never unpack that suitcase full of summer clothes because I leave to go back to Los Angeles again in early January. It's more of an irritation to UNPACK and then 6-8 weeks later try to find all of my outfits again. So there they will stay. It's like a suitcase full of new clothes every time I open it. Also, like you, trying to coordinate outfits always gives me a reason to shop. Dangerous territory here. 

*Fabfashion*, I didn't try out the iPhone 6+ tbh, just knew that it would be too big for me. I need my iPhone to fit in bags and pockets of every variety, so I immediately ruled out the iPhone 6+. Must say that leaving my iPhone 4 behind was a delight, as this iPhone 6 is wonderful. I love it. Also, can't believe that you are at least unpacked with your suitcases stored away! That's amazing!


----------



## etoile de mer

Happy Friday! For all of you enjoying, or expecting sun, we are looking forward to rain possibly tonight and tomorrow. I hope it's a good, long, soaking storm, too, as we desperately need it!

*Vigee*, So glad to hear your computers are on the mend. Yay for your team at the Genius Bar!

*xiangxiang*, Loved hearing you enjoyed Gone Girl, I've just added it to my queue. So glad to hear that your fireplace project will be proceeding under your direct supervision! So imperative in this situation! 

*Fabfashion*, My husband loves his iPhone 6, so far, and I've been impressed with it while playing with his. I'm sure I'll be thrilled with mine, once I take a moment to set it up! Although neither of us were excited to move to a larger phone, he's appreciating the larger screen, and the increased speed, amongst other features. So a bit of a tradeoff, but well worth it to get a significant upgrade in technology.

I made my favorite, simple, pureed vegetable soup today! So simple, and yummy!


----------



## thyme

hello ladies..happy weekend ahead.

what do you all think of the spring 2015 scarf offerings?? for now, i am only keen on one or two of the mousselines. but given the rate at which mousselines have been appearing in the past, it will probably be fw15 when they arrive in stores..

*xiangxiang*, it's your house. you don't need an excuse to take pics. if he ask, just make some excuse to say you have to take a pic for your SO on the construction work ..and make sure mr fireplace is in it!!! preferably with his top off..or more if possible..

*etoile*, your soup looks amazing although i am not a fan of vegetable soup!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Happy Friday! For all of you enjoying, or expecting sun, we are looking forward to rain possibly tonight and tomorrow. I hope it's a good, long, soaking storm, too, as we desperately need it!
> 
> *Vigee*, So glad to hear your computers are on the mend. Yay for your team at the Genius Bar!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, Loved hearing you enjoyed Gone Girl, I've just added it to my queue. So glad to hear that your fireplace project will be proceeding under your direct supervision! So imperative in this situation!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, My husband loves his iPhone 6, so far, and I've been impressed with it while playing with his. I'm sure I'll be thrilled with mine, once I take a moment to set it up! Although neither of us were excited to move to a larger phone, he's appreciating the larger screen, and the increased speed, amongst other features. So a bit of a tradeoff, but well worth it to get a significant upgrade in technology.
> 
> I made my favorite, simple, pureed vegetable soup today! So simple, and yummy!



*etoile de mer*, Gone Girl is a must read. I couldn't put it down. The start is a little slow but it gets really good quickly. 

The soup looks delicious! We had soup for dinner too but it's from a store. :shame:


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> hello ladies..happy weekend ahead.
> 
> what do you all think of the spring 2015 scarf offerings?? for now, i am only keen on one or two of the mousselines. but given the rate at which mousselines have been appearing in the past, it will probably be fw15 when they arrive in stores..
> 
> *xiangxiang*, it's your house. you don't need an excuse to take pics. if he ask, just make some excuse to say you have to take a pic for your SO on the construction work ..and make sure mr fireplace is in it!!! preferably with his top off..or more if possible..
> 
> *etoile*, your soup looks amazing although i am not a fan of vegetable soup!!



I will try my best!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hello and happy Saturday, ladies!

*xiangxiang*, sympathize with you about getting a pic but *chincac* does have a point. You can say that you are taking quite a lot of pics as the project progresses. As far as the shirt coming off, that's a long shot, right? 

*chincac*, I like the S/S 15 scarf offerings, looks like many GMs and XL silks that interest me. Can't wait!

*etoile*, what type of soup is this? Looks delicious and thanks for the pic! Love any type of soup and might have onion soup with cheese this evening.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Saturday, everyone. 

Our roof work crew of 4 arrived this morning. Didn't realize they were coming today. One guy looks semi-hottie--cute face but can't say if he has a six pack to go with the face. . Will continue to monitor. Unfortunately, the weather is not very warm so they may remain fully dressed throughout. Hehehe. 

Vigee, I may go with 6+ so that little DDs can use it to watch movies and play games when we're out and about. We have android tablets and they're slow and clumsy but okay for just watching movies. The 6+ Is huge that's for sure but will allow me to not have to always carry both phone and tablet. Will wait until Xmas time before deciding. At that time I hope to get the new iPad too. 

Etoile, your soup looks delicious. I'm afraid I'm such a glutton that it will only serve as an appetizer. 

Chincac, I haven't ventured into the SS 2015 to explore yet. I thought I'll be good and wait at least until after Xmas. 

I'm thinking of adding the rose indien small CS scarf (and brave the fringes) to my Xmas list along with a 120 farandole.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Saturday, everyone.
> 
> Our roof work crew of 4 arrived this morning. Didn't realize they were coming today. One guy looks semi-hottie--cute face but can't say if he has a six pack to go with the face. . Will continue to monitor. Unfortunately, the weather is not very warm so they may remain fully dressed throughout. Hehehe.
> 
> Vigee, I may go with 6+ so that little DDs can use it to watch movies and play games when we're out and about. We have android tablets and they're slow and clumsy but okay for just watching movies. *The 6+ Is huge that's for sure but will allow me to not have to always carry both phone and tablet*. Will wait until Xmas time before deciding. At that time I hope to get the new iPad too.
> 
> Etoile, your soup looks delicious. I'm afraid I'm such a glutton that it will only serve as an appetizer.
> 
> Chincac, I haven't ventured into the SS 2015 to explore yet. I thought I'll be good and wait at least until after Xmas.
> 
> *I'm thinking of adding the rose indien small CS scarf (and brave the fringes) to my Xmas list along with a 120 farandole.*



*Fabfashion*, looks like the 6+ will be perfect for your children and you. One thing these new iPhones are is FAST!

Yes, add the rose Fantaisies Indiennes to your Christmas wish list, I like the fringe on it and love the design.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Hi everyone, just ducking back in for a quick hello to all and enjoying catching up on everyone's news.

Apologies if I miss anyone as this thread moves fast.
Fabfashion, so pleased you got your jewellery back, I would have died with panic if it was me, well done for remaining so calm!
Mindi have a grey time on Vacay, SG sounds great.
Xiangxiang - hope the upcoming renovations go well
Chincac - hi and hope you are keeping well.
Anfang, truly love the booties, glad they fit you and makes me feel better knowing it wasn't just me that the size was small for.
Kate - looking forward to your new Moussie reveal.
Nico - hi and hope you are doing well
Vigee - your packing plan sounds perfect and much more sensible than wasting lots of time with packing and unpacking
Julide - Hi and hope you are also well, I thought I "saw" you on the LV SC thread, but couldn't work out what strap you had bought?
Etoile - that soup looks yummy!
Interesting to read about the Cashmere thoughts, when I get round to sorting my clothes out I will check out Pure.  Not much call for it at the moment as I barely leave the house due to work!!
Also chiming in about cleaning silver jewellery, my DH cleans my silver jewellery with newspaper.
Hope you are all having a good weekend.
Our clocks go back tonight so we get an extra hour, now what to do with it&#8230;.


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I will try my best!



 thank you dear! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hello and happy Saturday, ladies!
> 
> 
> *chincac*, I like the S/S 15 scarf offerings, looks like many GMs and XL silks that interest me. Can't wait!



oohhh which ones are you interested in? 



Fabfashion said:


> Happy Saturday, everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chincac, I haven't ventured into the SS 2015 to explore yet. I thought I'll be good and wait at least until after Xmas.
> 
> I'm thinking of adding the rose indien small CS scarf (and brave the fringes) to my Xmas list along with a 120 farandole.



lol!! the SS2015 will only arrive after xmas anyway..the CS scarf and 120 farandole sounds great..



CapriTrotteur said:


> Hope you are all having a good weekend.
> Our clocks go back tonight so we get an extra hour, now what to do with it&#8230;.



Hello Capri!! yes we get an extra hour tomorrow..i will sleep!


----------



## thyme

a wonderful autumn day today..went for a walk in Cambridgeshire.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> a wonderful autumn day today..went for a walk in Cambridgeshire.
> 
> View attachment 2789157
> 
> 
> View attachment 2789158
> 
> 
> View attachment 2789159
> 
> 
> View attachment 2789162
> 
> 
> View attachment 2789160



*chincac*, you look so pretty and the Autumn foliage is breath-taking! Thanks for the pics. 

As for S/S 15, right from the start, Couvertures et Tenues du Jour in an XL silk interests me and I am sure there will be many others! Have Couvertures in a GM and it really is one of my favorites.


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, you look so pretty and the Autumn foliage is breath-taking! Thanks for the pics.
> 
> As for S/S 15, right from the start, Couvertures et Tenues du Jour in an XL silk interests me and I am sure there will be many others! Have Couvertures in a GM and it really is one of my favorites.



thank you *Vigee*..it was such a beautiful and fresh day! 

ah yes, I have a Couvertures shawl too! it is a lovely design..very H. will have to see what colours it comes in the XL silk  i am eyeing the point d'orgue and urashima taro mousselines..maybe the Aux Portes du Palais GM...


----------



## etoile de mer

Hello cafe friends! 

I've also been thinking about the SS15 scarves! Some of the patterns sound very tempting, and I look forward to hearing info about CWs, as it trickles in. 

Thanks all, for the soup love! I love having soup often, especially when the weather gets cooler. So easy, and I make variations frequently, but this one was broccoli, cauliflower, zucchini (courgette), and a large bunch of spinach with the stems removed. During asparagus season, I add that, too. I wash and roughly chop enough veggies to fill a 5 quart stockpot. Then I pour in 1 quart of homemade chicken broth. (Or water can be used, for a lighter soup.) I cover, bring to a boil, and then simmer just until soft. Then I puree right in the pot, using a hand blender. In the winter, it's nice to add some carotts, butternut squash, and/or garnet yam, at the start. Variations are endless depending on what's in season. I often freeze some of each batch, in small glass pyrex dishes, for quick, easy meals.

*Vigee*, I thought of you last night when I woke at 2, and couldn't fall back to sleep until 4:30! :wondering Surprisingly, I'm not too sleepy today. This morning, my DH found and played the 80s song, "Up All Night" for me. Minimal nonsense lyrics, "Up all night, ahhh ah ah, let's...stay up all night", made me laugh!

*Fabfashion*, Fantaisies Indiennes is one of my favorite patterns, and I think the fringed PM size cashmere/silks are so pretty. 

*Capri*, *xiangxiang*, and *chincac*, enjoy your extra hour of sleep tonight!


----------



## etoile de mer

chincac said:


> a wonderful autumn day today..went for a walk in Cambridgeshire.
> 
> View attachment 2789157
> 
> 
> View attachment 2789158
> 
> 
> View attachment 2789159
> 
> 
> View attachment 2789162
> 
> 
> View attachment 2789160



*chincac*, gorgeous landscape, and beautiful photos! So pretty, and your shawl coordinates with the foliage! Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> thank you *Vigee*..it was such a beautiful and fresh day!
> 
> ah yes, I have a Couvertures shawl too! it is a lovely design..very H. will have to see what colours it comes in the XL silk  i am eyeing the point d'orgue and urashima taro mousselines..maybe the Aux Portes du Palais GM...



*chincac*, love the point d'orgue design and in a mousseline it will be dreamy!


----------



## katekluet

Fabfashion and XiangXiang, the moussies do give some warmth, especially comfortably for indoors temps...ibecause of the size, you usually have several layers of the thin silk around your neck. My new one is much brighter than the two darker ones I wear so much and is a much more defined picture..looks so different.  will try to get some good modeling shots.
Perhaps we are better off without photos of Mr. Fireplace, probably no man could live up to the build up he has had!
Etoile, we are soup people also and I make lots of similar vege soups. Just froze some roasted tomato soup that I made before the fresh tomatoes are gone for the season.
Chincac, loved the photos of your beautiful walk, especially you with that red leaf background.
Saw the movie The Judge...complex plot and great acting. 
Glad to hear Vigees computers and FabFashions jewelry are all as they should be
Hi, Julide and CapriTrotteur!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks, *kate*! Yes, my Mac laptops are back to normal, thank goodness!

*etoile*, I am so used to irregular sleep patterns that my body has adjusted naturally, lol. Thanks for the soup recipe, I can do this!

*Anfang*, where art thou?


----------



## katekluet

chincac said:


> thank you *Vigee*..it was such a beautiful and fresh day!
> 
> ah yes, I have a Couvertures shawl too! it is a lovely design..very H. will have to see what colours it comes in the XL silk  i am eyeing the point d'orgue and urashima taro mousselines..maybe the Aux Portes du Palais GM...



Chincac, we have exactly the same interet list for the S/S scarves....of course, they can look so I different in the various colorways....


----------



## etoile de mer

katekluet said:


> Etoile, we are soup people also and I make lots of similar vege soups. Just froze some roasted tomato soup that I made before the fresh tomatoes are gone for the season.



Hi *kate*, Roasted tomato soup sounds yummy! Do you use a hand blender or a regular blender to puree? A friend uses her Vitamix to puree soups, and they come out incredibly smooth! Would love one, if it didn't mean giving up any counter space. And the hand blender is so easy, and less messy.


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *etoile*, I am so used to irregular sleep patterns that my body has adjusted naturally, lol. Thanks for the soup recipe, I can do this!



*Vigee*, Lots of room for creativity with this type of soup!  A bit of coconut oil (or other oil that you like) added to it, makes it even more flavorful, and satisfying.


----------



## Fabfashion

chincac said:


> a wonderful autumn day today..went for a walk in Cambridgeshire.
> View attachment 2789157
> 
> View attachment 2789158
> 
> View attachment 2789159
> 
> View attachment 2789162
> 
> View attachment 2789160


chincac, beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing. The clic clac looks lovely on you. 

Kate, etoile, Vigee, all this talk of soup is making me crave one. Must go get some tomorrow. Cooking it is beyond my capability. I think if I have to use a hand blender in a pot, our kitchen will look like a world war III disaster. 

Thanks, capri! I was freaked out inside but didn't want to scare little DDs in the car. There are still honest people in this world. 

Kate, thanks for the information on the moussie. I'll definitely check it out the next time I'm in the store. 

I'm a little torn between Fantaisies Indiennes PM (cw10 rose/purple) and PdV CSGM in fuschia for my xmas list. The 2 patterns look rather similar. I couldn't find PdV in Hawaii so couldn't try on IRL. My SA said it hasn't come in so I tried on Della Cavalleria and Grand Carrosse but they didn't look that good on me. My SA did get ZP CW03 (orange/green) in just before I left but it was way too orangey and summery for this time of year but I was glad to have had a chance to try it or I'd always be wondering. I did pick up another F/W CSGM. I wasn't going to at first as it was a bit dark compared to my usual but I couldn't resist. Will try to post pic tomorrow. Good night, all.


----------



## Julide

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi everyone, just ducking back in for a quick hello to all and enjoying catching up on everyone's news.
> 
> Apologies if I miss anyone as this thread moves fast.
> Fabfashion, so pleased you got your jewellery back, I would have died with panic if it was me, well done for remaining so calm!
> Mindi have a grey time on Vacay, SG sounds great.
> Xiangxiang - hope the upcoming renovations go well
> Chincac - hi and hope you are keeping well.
> Anfang, truly love the booties, glad they fit you and makes me feel better knowing it wasn't just me that the size was small for.
> Kate - looking forward to your new Moussie reveal.
> Nico - hi and hope you are doing well
> Vigee - your packing plan sounds perfect and much more sensible than wasting lots of time with packing and unpacking
> Julide - Hi and hope you are also well, I thought I "saw" you on the LV SC thread, but couldn't work out what strap you had bought?
> Etoile - that soup looks yummy!
> Interesting to read about the Cashmere thoughts, when I get round to sorting my clothes out I will check out Pure.  Not much call for it at the moment as I barely leave the house due to work!!
> Also chiming in about cleaning silver jewellery, my DH cleans my silver jewellery with newspaper.
> Hope you are all having a good weekend.
> Our clocks go back tonight so we get an extra hour, now what to do with it.




Hello CapriTrotter!!!I am well! Thank you for asking! Yes, I was on the SC thread. I bought the longer BB strap for my pm. I now can wear it cross body!!


I hope everyone has had a lovely weekend!!


----------



## Julide

A big hello to everyone!!

Off to catch up!!


----------



## Julide

*XiangXiang* Mr Fireplace!?!?!?!  Yeas!! I can wait for the update!!On your fireplace!:shame:

*Chinac* What a lovely walk you had!! Beautiful pics!

*Etoile* Thank you for sharing your soup recipes!! It is the perfect time of the year for soup!!

*Kate* I am a soup person too!!! Yeah! I think we should compile a soup recipe book. I could make soup in every variation, all year round!

*Fab* I hope your new purchases have been keeping you busy! I love getting new things, so much to play with your closet.

*Mindi* have you decided what you will do in Singapore? 

*Vigee* you can't sleep at all on planes? That is so sad, it must be hard to travel far for you.

*Nico* How are you? I hope your weekend was wonderful!D

*Anfang* I wish you a wonderful and relaxing weekend!!I hope that work has not been too busy.


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> Fabfashion and XiangXiang, the moussies do give some warmth, especially comfortably for indoors temps...ibecause of the size, you usually have several layers of the thin silk around your neck. My new one is much brighter than the two darker ones I wear so much and is a much more defined picture..looks so different.  will try to get some good modeling shots.
> Perhaps we are better off without photos of Mr. Fireplace, probably no man could live up to the build up he has had!
> Etoile, we are soup people also and I make lots of similar vege soups. Just froze some roasted tomato soup that I made before the fresh tomatoes are gone for the season.
> Chincac, loved the photos of your beautiful walk, especially you with that red leaf background.
> Saw the movie The Judge...complex plot and great acting.
> Glad to hear Vigees computers and FabFashions jewelry are all as they should be
> Hi, Julide and CapriTrotteur!



Kate, can't wait to see the photos of your mousselines! And I am with you re photos of Mr. Fireplace. There is so much expectation built up to it I had better not to post any photos in case a disappointment!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Julide said:


> *XiangXiang* Mr Fireplace!?!?!?!  Yeas!! I can wait for the update!!On your fireplace!:shame:
> 
> *Chinac* What a lovely walk you had!! Beautiful pics!
> 
> *Etoile* Thank you for sharing your soup recipes!! It is the perfect time of the year for soup!!
> 
> *Kate* I am a soup person too!!! Yeah! I think we should compile a soup recipe book. I could make soup in every variation, all year round!
> 
> *Fab* I hope your new purchases have been keeping you busy! I love getting new things, so much to play with your closet.
> 
> *Mindi* have you decided what you will do in Singapore?
> 
> *Vigee* you can't sleep at all on planes? That is so sad, it must be hard to travel far for you.
> 
> *Nico* How are you? I hope your weekend was wonderful!D
> 
> *Anfang* I wish you a wonderful and relaxing weekend!!I hope that work has not been too busy.



*Julide*, hope you are well! More information about Mr. Fireplace emergres. Turns out the company is a family business and he is not just an employee. He's the son of the owner and the director of the company! They're not just your average small town business. They have a massive showroom with impressive range of fireplaces (AD of the best fireplace manufacturer in this country) and stoves etc. I underestimated Mr. Fireplace!


----------



## Julide

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Julide*, hope you are well! More information about Mr. Fireplace emergres. Turns out the company is a family business and he is not just a employee. He's the son of the owner and the director of the company! They're not just your average small town business. They have a massive showroom with impressive range of fireplaces (AD of the best fireplace manufacturer in this country) and stoves etc. I underestimated Mr. Fireplace!



Really?!?There is a lot more about Mr Fireplace! WOW! How old did you say he was?

I may agree with Kate,my "active" imagination has drawn up a very nice picture of Mr Fireplace, maybe I shouldn't replace it?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> chincac, beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing. The clic clac looks lovely on you.
> 
> Kate, etoile, Vigee, all this talk of soup is making me crave one. Must go get some tomorrow. Cooking it is beyond my capability. I think if I have to use a hand blender in a pot, our kitchen will look like a world war III disaster.
> 
> Thanks, capri! I was freaked out inside but didn't want to scare little DDs in the car. There are still honest people in this world.
> 
> Kate, thanks for the information on the moussie. I'll definitely check it out the next time I'm in the store.
> 
> I'm a little torn between Fantaisies Indiennes PM (cw10 rose/purple) and PdV CSGM in fuschia for my xmas list. The 2 patterns look rather similar. I couldn't find PdV in Hawaii so couldn't try on IRL. My SA said it hasn't come in so I tried on Della Cavalleria and Grand Carrosse but they didn't look that good on me. My SA did get ZP CW03 (orange/green) in just before I left but it was way too orangey and summery for this time of year but I was glad to have had a chance to try it or I'd always be wondering. I did pick up another F/W CSGM. I wasn't going to at first as it was a bit dark compared to my usual but I couldn't resist. Will try to post pic tomorrow. Good night, all.



Fabfashion, can't wait to see which CSGM you chose. I haven been very good this season only bought one CSGM. Still waiting for the weather to get colder to wear it.

Your jewellery incident gave me a scare! I am so glad you got it back! I once left a Bvlgari rose gold ring in a hotel in Italy. I only realised it when we were in the car heading to the airport. I immediately called the hotel and turns out the cleaner has already handed it in! I was very grateful and the hotel posted the ring to me next day. There are still honest people in the world!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Julide said:


> Really?!?There is a lot more about Mr Fireplace! WOW! How old did you say he was?
> 
> I may agree with Kate,my "active" imagination has drawn up a very nice picture of Mr Fireplace, maybe I shouldn't replace it?



I think he's probably in his late 20s or early 30s. Still a baby!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Sunday, ladies!

*Capri*, glad that you agree about unpacking, a huge waste of time, right?

*xiangxiang*, the intel about Mr. Fireplace is good for your project. He is part of the the company's management and will make sure that all goes well for you!

*etoile*, love coconut oil, I use it as a body moisturizer as well as for cooking 

*Julide*, yes, I can't sleep on planes and if I doze off for a few minutes it's just during take-off or landing. Go figure!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Julide

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think he's probably in his late 20s or early 30s. Still a baby!







VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Sunday, ladies!
> 
> *Capri*, glad that you agree about unpacking, a huge waste of time, right?
> 
> *xiangxiang*, the intel about Mr. Fireplace is good for your project. He is part of the the company's management and will make sure that all goes well for you!
> 
> *etoile*, love coconut oil, I use it as a body moisturizer as well as for cooking
> 
> *Julide*, yes, I can't sleep on planes and if I doze off for a few minutes it's just during take-off or landing. Go figure!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!



Vigee, now I know if you say you would go back to someplace, I know that it is worth traveling to!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Julide said:


> *Vigee, now I know if you say you would go back to someplace, I know that it is worth traveling to!*



*Julide*, that is probably so true!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Sunday, ladies!
> 
> *Capri*, glad that you agree about unpacking, a huge waste of time, right?
> 
> *xiangxiang*, the intel about Mr. Fireplace is good for your project. He is part of the the company's management and will make sure that all goes well for you!
> 
> *etoile*, love coconut oil, I use it as a body moisturizer as well as for cooking
> 
> *Julide*, yes, I can't sleep on planes and if I doze off for a few minutes it's just during take-off or landing. Go figure!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!



I certainly hope so Vigee!


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> a wonderful autumn day today..went for a walk in Cambridgeshire.
> 
> View attachment 2789157
> 
> 
> View attachment 2789158
> 
> 
> View attachment 2789159
> 
> 
> View attachment 2789162
> 
> 
> View attachment 2789160



Love photos *chincac *and you look really cosy there! Yesterday was a wonder day! Today, not so much ... very dark still...


----------



## chicinthecity777

One of my friends took those photos at Greenwich park yesterday. I wish I was there!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, so beautiful!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> One of my friends took those photos at Greenwich park yesterday. I wish I was there!



Lovely pics, *xiangxiang*, reminds me of the landscape here!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Oh, so beautiful!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Lovely pics, *xiangxiang*, reminds me of the landscape here!



 I can't believe I missed this yesterday!


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> One of my friends took those photos at Greenwich park yesterday. I wish I was there!



gorgeous!! yesterday was amazing..today is soooo grey...grrr..

and mr fireplace sounds more and more amazing...omg!! you NEED to take pics of him


----------



## thyme

hope everyone is having a good Sunday..

Hello *Julide, Vigee, Capri, Nico * hope I haven't missed anyone..

And yes *Anfang* is MIA again..hope she comes back soon

*Mindi*, are you in Singapore yet? 

*Jadeite,* hope you are having a wonderful time in Japan. 



Fabfashion said:


> chincac, beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing. The clic clac looks lovely on you.
> 
> 
> I'm a little torn between Fantaisies Indiennes PM (cw10 rose/purple) and PdV CSGM in fuschia for my xmas list. The 2 patterns look rather similar. I couldn't find PdV in Hawaii so couldn't try on IRL. My SA said it hasn't come in so I tried on Della Cavalleria and Grand Carrosse but they didn't look that good on me. My SA did get ZP CW03 (orange/green) in just before I left but it was way too orangey and summery for this time of year but I was glad to have had a chance to try it or I'd always be wondering. I did pick up another F/W CSGM. I wasn't going to at first as it was a bit dark compared to my usual but I couldn't resist. Will try to post pic tomorrow. Good night, all.



thank you *Fabshion* and i love FI cw10 too but hesitating because it's a 90cm..the PdV fuchsia/rose indien I am also eyeing..oohhh can't wait to see which gm you bought..




katekluet said:


> Chincac, we have exactly the same interet list for the S/S scarves....of course, they can look so I different in the various colorways....



*kate*, really??? yay..but i do agree about the colours though..but H does so many colours so well there's always something for everyone..



etoile de mer said:


> Hello cafe friends!
> 
> *Capri*, *xiangxiang*, and *chincac*, enjoy your extra hour of sleep tonight!



hello *etoile*..i did enjoy my extra hour sleeping.


----------



## Julide

Hello Chinac!!

Mr Fireplace, the poor guy, his ears must be bright red!! All these women talking about him!:giggles:


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> One of my friends took those photos at Greenwich park yesterday. I wish I was there!



Gorgeous pics, *xiangxiang*, thanks for sharing!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

chincac said:


> a wonderful autumn day today..went for a walk in Cambridgeshire.
> 
> View attachment 2789157
> 
> 
> View attachment 2789158
> 
> 
> View attachment 2789159
> 
> 
> View attachment 2789162
> 
> 
> View attachment 2789160


Lovely photo's Chincac, what a lovely day.
It was grey and miserable here all day no sign of any sun.
And I love your shot on the bench, you look very chic against the autumn leaves.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Xiangxiang what an interesting turn of events.
Sooo if such a large company do they have a website?  Photo's of Mr Hottie on it?
And if not, maybe you could volunteer to set one up, purely in the name of being helpful with photo taking etc etc.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

I give up, quoting isn't working, previous post for Xiangxiang's new info on Mr Hottie


----------



## CapriTrotteur

xiangxiang0731 said:


> One of my friends took those photos at Greenwich park yesterday. I wish I was there!


Beautiful photo's xiangxiang, our weather has been grey and damp all weekend.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks, *kate*! Yes, my Mac laptops are back to normal, thank goodness!
> 
> *etoile*, I am so used to irregular sleep patterns that my body has adjusted naturally, lol. Thanks for the soup recipe, I can do this!
> 
> *Anfang*, where art thou?


Vigee, forgot to say earlier, glad your Mac's are back in order.
Thank you for the heads up re waiting to install Yosemite, I was about to do it last weekend before I read your post about the bug.
We have 3 Mac's in the house (2 out of Applecare) so would have been a very unhappy household if they had snarled up like yours.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

CapriTrotteur said:


> Vigee, forgot to say earlier, glad your Mac's are back in order.
> Thank you for the heads up re waiting to install Yosemite, I was about to do it last weekend before I read your post about the bug.
> We have 3 Mac's in the house (2 out of Applecare) so would have been a very unhappy household if they had snarled up like yours.



*Capri*, I would wait just another month and then update with Yosemite. By then all the minor bugs will be out of it IMO. Don't wait too long or you will end up having to buy the update instead of the free download.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Capri*, I would wait just another month and then update with Yosemite. By then all the minor bugs will be out of it IMO. Don't wait too long or you will end up having to buy the update instead of the free download.


Thanks for the tip!.
The two that are out of Applecare are still running Mountain Lion, we haven't upgraded to Mavericks yet on those. And it was still offering free upgrades on them.
My works one is only around 5 months old, and that is running Maverick.
Must admit, my 4s is still running iOS 7 I think, didn't upgrade to the new iOS last year as I was scared it wouldn't run as well.


----------



## thyme

CapriTrotteur said:


> Lovely photo's Chincac, what a lovely day.
> It was grey and miserable here all day no sign of any sun.
> And I love your shot on the bench, you look very chic against the autumn leaves.



thank you *Capri*...yesterday was sooo lovely and sunny and today is very grey indeed!! there was absolutely no sun..English weather! 



CapriTrotteur said:


> Thanks for the tip!.
> The two that are out of Applecare are still running Mountain Lion, we haven't upgraded to Mavericks yet on those. And it was still offering free upgrades on them.
> My works one is only around 5 months old, and that is running Maverick.
> Must admit, my 4s is still running iOS 7 I think, didn't upgrade to the new iOS last year as I was scared it wouldn't run as well.



good luck with the upgrade!


----------



## katekluet

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *kate*, Roasted tomato soup sounds yummy! Do you use a hand blender or a regular blender to puree? A friend uses her Vitamix to puree soups, and they come out incredibly smooth! Would love one, if it didn't mean giving up any counter space. And the hand blender is so easy, and less messy.


I love the hand blender...I am all for fewer dishes to wash up after cooking
A friend who is a professional food and cookbook writer loves the Vitamix...I don't have one though. I freeze some of the soup in individual doses for DH's work lunches.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Sunday, everyone! 

I'm doing my year end taxes. Yawn. So I thought I pop in to see what's new here. 

xiangxiang, the pics look amazing. Thanks for sharing. I was in the Niagara Falls area yesterday but couldn't capture the beauty of the fall leaves with my dying 4S phone. That was scary about your ring. Isn't it refreshing to find to our delight that there are still good honest people out there?  
Re: Mr Fireplace, perhaps you can suggest that he pose for the company's brochure? Preferably topless. 

Capri, does your DH just use plain newspaper to clean the silver or he uses any solution with it? 

Here's the CSGM I got from Hawaii. Not my usual CW but it really brightened up my face when I tried it on amongst about 6 other patterns/CWs. I know some are lukewarm about this design and I personally am not quite sure how to tie it yet (don't know how to tie CSGMs in general) but it caps off my year of the horse birth-year nicely. I also posted it in the F/W scarf thread. 

La Danse du Cheval Marwari CSGM in violet/caban.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Capri*, I would wait just another month and then update with Yosemite. By then all the minor bugs will be out of it IMO. Don't wait too long or you will end up having to buy the update instead of the free download.


Vigee, I have a MacBook Pro from 2012. Does this need updating to Yosemite? I need to google to find out these things. My DH works for the big Blue so he's all PC (and not much help with my Mac).


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Sunday, everyone!
> 
> I'm doing my year end taxes. Yawn. So I thought I pop in to see what's new here.
> 
> xiangxiang, the pics look amazing. Thanks for sharing. I was in the Niagara Falls area yesterday but couldn't capture the beauty of the fall leaves with my dying 4S phone. That was scary about your ring. Isn't it refreshing to find to our delight that there are still good honest people out there?
> Re: Mr Fireplace, perhaps you can suggest that he pose for the company's brochure? Preferably topless.
> 
> Capri, does your DH just use plain newspaper to clean the silver or he uses any solution with it?
> 
> Here's the CSGM I got from Hawaii. Not my usual CW but it really brightened up my face when I tried it on amongst about 6 other patterns/CWs. I know some are lukewarm about this design and I personally am not quite sure how to tie it yet (don't know how to tie CSGMs in general) but it caps off my year of the horse birth-year nicely. I also posted it in the F/W scarf thread.
> 
> La Danse du Cheval Marwari CSGM in violet/caban.



My dear we are Mawari twins!!! I didn't think too much of Mawari until I tried this one on then I was instantly sold! I haven't worn it yet as the weather hasn't been that cold. 

Thanks for the tips on how to take a photo of Mr. Fireplace without embarrassing myself! :giggles: the topless suggestion is a nice touch too! 

We are both lucky to able to reunite with out jewellery! Things like this do restore my faith in the human race.


----------



## chicinthecity777

CapriTrotteur said:


> Beautiful photo's xiangxiang, our weather has been grey and damp all weekend.



Thank you dear! I wish today was as nice as yesterday but it's been pretty dark all day. No sun at all. Hope tomorrow will be better!


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> gorgeous!! yesterday was amazing..today is soooo grey...grrr..





etoile de mer said:


> Gorgeous pics, *xiangxiang*, thanks for sharing!



Glad you like the photos! They look amazing! My friend is a good photographer.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> My dear we are Mawari twins!!! I didn't think too much of Mawari until I tried this one on then I was instantly sold! I haven't worn it yet as the weather hasn't been that cold.
> 
> Thanks for the tips on how to take a photo of Mr. Fireplace without embarrassing myself! :giggles: the topless suggestion is a nice touch too!
> 
> We are both lucky to able to reunite with out jewellery! Things like this do restore my faith in the human race.


xiangxiang, aren't the colors on the Marwari just marvelous?  I'd love to see how you tie it when you have a chance to wear it. If I put the corner down, it's showing the horse's butt.


----------



## chicinthecity777

CapriTrotteur said:


> Xiangxiang what an interesting turn of events.
> Sooo if such a large company do they have a website?  Photo's of Mr Hottie on it?
> And if not, maybe you could volunteer to set one up, purely in the name of being helpful with photo taking etc etc.



 good suggestion!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, isn't the colors on the Marwari just marvelous?  I'd love to see how you tie it when you have a chance to wear it. If I put the corner down, it's showing the horse's butt.



 I haven't tried yet and will pay attention to the horse's butt. Yes the details on this design is amazing!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, I have a MacBook Pro from 2012. Does this need updating to Yosemite? I need to google to find out these things. My DH works for the big Blue so he's all PC (and not much help with my Mac).



*Fabfashion*, yes, it does need updating. Yosemite was just released ~ I have 2 MacBook Pro laptops that I just updated with a little trouble. My suggestion is to wait a month maximum and make sure all apps are closed before updating.


----------



## thyme

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Sunday, everyone!
> 
> I'm doing my year end taxes. Yawn. So I thought I pop in to see what's new here.
> 
> xiangxiang, the pics look amazing. Thanks for sharing. I was in the Niagara Falls area yesterday but couldn't capture the beauty of the fall leaves with my dying 4S phone. That was scary about your ring. Isn't it refreshing to find to our delight that there are still good honest people out there?
> Re: Mr Fireplace, perhaps you can suggest that he pose for the company's brochure? Preferably topless.
> 
> Capri, does your DH just use plain newspaper to clean the silver or he uses any solution with it?
> 
> Here's the CSGM I got from Hawaii. Not my usual CW but it really brightened up my face when I tried it on amongst about 6 other patterns/CWs. I know some are lukewarm about this design and I personally am not quite sure how to tie it yet (don't know how to tie CSGMs in general) but it caps off my year of the horse birth-year nicely. I also posted it in the F/W scarf thread.
> 
> La Danse du Cheval Marwari CSGM in violet/caban.




congrats on your new shawl!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, yes, it does need updating. Yosemite was just released ~ I have 2 MacBook Pro laptops that I just updated with a little trouble. My suggestion is to wait a month maximum and make sure all apps are closed before updating.


Thanks so much, Vigee! Look at how much I'm learning from all my dear cafe friends. I'll put a note on my outlook to remind me in about 3 1/2 weeks time. 

Now back to adding receipts and excel spreadsheet. May be if I have a glass of wine, all these numbers will make more sense.


----------



## Fabfashion

chincac said:


> congrats on your new shawl!


Thanks, chincac!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Sunday, everyone!
> 
> I'm doing my year end taxes. Yawn. So I thought I pop in to see what's new here.
> 
> xiangxiang, the pics look amazing. Thanks for sharing. I was in the Niagara Falls area yesterday but couldn't capture the beauty of the fall leaves with my dying 4S phone. That was scary about your ring. Isn't it refreshing to find to our delight that there are still good honest people out there?
> Re: Mr Fireplace, perhaps you can suggest that he pose for the company's brochure? Preferably topless.
> 
> Capri, does your DH just use plain newspaper to clean the silver or he uses any solution with it?
> 
> *Here's the CSGM I got from Hawaii.* Not my usual CW but it really brightened up my face when I tried it on amongst about 6 other patterns/CWs. I know some are lukewarm about this design and I personally am not quite sure how to tie it yet (don't know how to tie CSGMs in general) but it caps off my year of the horse birth-year nicely. I also posted it in the F/W scarf thread.
> 
> La Danse du Cheval Marwari CSGM in violet/caban.



*Fabfashion*, love your new Marwari GM. I think it is CW 32 and everyone I know LOVES it, major congrats!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, love your new Marwari GM. I think it is CW 32 and everyone I know LOVES it, major congrats!


Thanks, Vigee! I saw it on my first visit to the store and asked my SA to put it on hold. Just couldn't get it out of my mind so I went back for it. I'm back safely on BI now.


----------



## katekluet

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *kate*, Roasted tomato soup sounds yummy! Do you use a hand blender or a regular blender to puree? A friend uses her Vitamix to puree soups, and they come out incredibly smooth! Would love one, if it didn't mean giving up any counter space. And the hand blender is so easy, and less messy.





Fabfashion said:


> Happy Sunday, everyone!
> 
> I'm doing my year end taxes. Yawn. So I thought I pop in to see what's new here.
> 
> xiangxiang, the pics look amazing. Thanks for sharing. I was in the Niagara Falls area yesterday but couldn't capture the beauty of the fall leaves with my dying 4S phone. That was scary about your ring. Isn't it refreshing to find to our delight that there are still good honest people out there?
> Re: Mr Fireplace, perhaps you can suggest that he pose for the company's brochure? Preferably topless.
> 
> Capri, does your DH just use plain newspaper to clean the silver or he uses any solution with it?
> 
> Here's the CSGM I got from Hawaii. Not my usual CW but it really brightened up my face when I tried it on amongst about 6 other patterns/CWs. I know some are lukewarm about this design and I personally am not quite sure how to tie it yet (don't know how to tie CSGMs in general) but it caps off my year of the horse birth-year nicely. I also posted it in the F/W scarf thread.
> 
> La Danse du Cheval Marwari CSGM in violet/caban.


Beautiful!!!!! I have the beige background and find it goes with so many things with all the jewel colors....too warm to wear it yet here though so haven't tried tying it .....


----------



## etoile de mer

katekluet said:


> I love the hand blender...I am all for fewer dishes to wash up after cooking
> A friend who is a professional food and cookbook writer loves the Vitamix...I don't have one though. I freeze some of the soup in individual doses for DH's work lunches.



*kate*, I love my hand blender, too. I bought mine years ago at Williams Sonoma, and it's been such a champ. I also use it for fruit smoothies.


----------



## etoile de mer

Fabfashion said:


> Here's the CSGM I got from Hawaii. Not my usual CW but it really brightened up my face when I tried it on amongst about 6 other patterns/CWs. I know some are lukewarm about this design and I personally am not quite sure how to tie it yet (don't know how to tie CSGMs in general) but it caps off my year of the horse birth-year nicely. I also posted it in the F/W scarf thread.
> 
> La Danse du Cheval Marwari CSGM in violet/caban.



Enjoy your new shawl, *Fabfashion*!  So endearing! And hoping your tax prep is progressing well. :reading:


----------



## katekluet

My new mousseline, Prieres au Vent....the Tibetan Terrier is above the border. Many great colors and such an artistic and detailed design, but a bit tricky to actually wear!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> My new mousseline, Prieres au Vent....the Tibetan Terrier is above the border. Many great colors and such an artistic and detailed design, but a bit tricky to actually wear!



Beautiful *blues*, *kate* and so rich looking! Congrats.


----------



## katekluet

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Beautiful *blues*, *kate* and so rich looking! Congrats.


Thanks, Vigee!


----------



## thyme

katekluet said:


> My new mousseline, Prieres au Vent....the Tibetan Terrier is above the border. Many great colors and such an artistic and detailed design, but a bit tricky to actually wear!



congrats *kate* enjoy your new mousse!


----------



## rainneday

katekluet said:


> My new mousseline, Prieres au Vent....the Tibetan Terrier is above the border. Many great colors and such an artistic and detailed design, but a bit tricky to actually wear!



Stunning blues, makes me think of summer  I would love to see this on.


ETA I thought this was Scarf of the Day  but I would still love to see it on!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> My new mousseline, Prieres au Vent....the Tibetan Terrier is above the border. Many great colors and such an artistic and detailed design, but a bit tricky to actually wear!



Congrats on your new mousseline! It looks amazing! I can also see why you think it might be tricky to wear. Please do show us some mod shots.


----------



## Jadeite

Ladies!!!! I'm back!! Wow looks like much to catch up on.

I see a few silks and GM being modeled, autumn and the chillier season is here so I expect plenty of modeling pics in this thread from you ladies lucky enough for that weather. 

Now it seems like Vigee's Yosemite issues are solved. Hurray! I'm sheepish to admit I think I'm still on snow leopard. I'm that behind, but actually it works well for me.

Xiang! Now how about a pic of mr hottie fireplace and his power tools huh?


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> One of my friends took those photos at Greenwich park yesterday. I wish I was there!




Awesome. And I've just come back from some autumn scenary myself.


----------



## Jadeite

Mindi B said:


> Oh, so beautiful!




Mindi!!! You're coming to my country!! I am your perfect consultant on what to do what to see etc. Crabs are a MUST! I have the best places in mind for you. Feel free to ask me any questions so your visit will be pleasant. In a few weeks is rainy season so temperatures are a tad cooler and much less humid. But do have an umbrella handy. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Ladies!!!! I'm back!! Wow looks like much to catch up on.
> 
> I see a few silks and GM being modeled, autumn and the chillier season is here so I expect plenty of modeling pics in this thread from you ladies lucky enough for that weather.
> 
> Now it seems like Vigee's Yosemite issues are solved. Hurray! I'm sheepish to admit I think I'm still on snow leopard. I'm that behind, but actually it works well for me.
> 
> Xiang! Now how about a pic of mr hottie fireplace and his power tools huh?



*Jadeite*, you are back! Hooray! Can't wait for the H modeling pics  Discovered one more problem with Yosemite and have ANOTHER Genius Bar appointment for this Sunday. It's never ending, or so it seems, lol.

*xiangxiang*, didn't you have a visit planned from Mr. Fireplace yesterday?

*Mindi*, how are you doing with planning your trip?

We are having a beautiful Autumn here in the North East and I will try to get out and photograph it. Also, bipolar temperatures, high today is 75 degrees F and low on Saturday is 32 degrees F. That's pretty typical!

Have a great Tuesday, ladies


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Ladies!!!! I'm back!! Wow looks like much to catch up on.
> 
> I see a few silks and GM being modeled, autumn and the chillier season is here so I expect plenty of modeling pics in this thread from you ladies lucky enough for that weather.
> 
> Now it seems like Vigee's Yosemite issues are solved. Hurray! I'm sheepish to admit I think I'm still on snow leopard. I'm that behind, but actually it works well for me.
> 
> Xiang! Now how about a pic of mr hottie fireplace and his power tools huh?



Welcome back dear! How was Japan? Awesome I assume! Well, what can I say about Mr. Fireplace and his power tools, right?


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, didn't you have a visit planned from Mr. Fireplace yesterday?
> 
> Have a great Tuesday, ladies



No *Vigee*, I wish I had but no it's all via telephone at the moment. The installation is in three weeks time.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoile de mer said:


> Enjoy your new shawl, *Fabfashion*!  So endearing! And hoping your tax prep is progressing well. :reading:


 
Thanks, etoile! I was way behind on my tax prep--blame it on Hawaii! I vowed not to go to bed last night until I was done. Luckily, I finished at 12:06 AM.  I think I should reward myself with something H but I'm really really on BI. 



katekluet said:


> Beautiful!!!!! I have the beige background and find it goes with so many things with all the jewel colors....too warm to wear it yet here though so haven't tried tying it .....





katekluet said:


> My new mousseline, Prieres au Vent....the Tibetan Terrier is above the border. Many great colors and such an artistic and detailed design, but a bit tricky to actually wear!


 
Thanks, Kate! Would love to see how the beige one looks on. Mod pic if you can please. 
OMG, your new moussie is gorgeous! Love the vibrant colors and the Tibetan Terrier is super cute.  I wonder if there's a pattern with a Maltese in it? I'd think your moussie will look great with navy, gray, red, white, etc. In fact, I think it'd look great with my pale blue twin set I'm wearing right now. 

Jadeite, hope you had a great time in Japan. Didn't know you're in S'pore. My DH went to grade school there. 

Hi Vigee, xiangxiang.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, etoile! I was way behind on my tax prep--blame it on Hawaii! I vowed not to go to bed last night until I was done. Luckily, I finished at 12:06 AM.  I think I should reward myself with something H but I'm really really on BI.
> 
> Thanks, Kate! Would love to see how the beige one looks on. Mod pic if you can please.
> OMG, your new moussie is gorgeous! Love the vibrant colors and the Tibetan Terrier is super cute.  I wonder if there's a pattern with a Maltese in it? I'd think your moussie will look great with navy, gray, red, white, etc. In fact, I think it'd look great with my pale blue twin set I'm wearing right now.
> 
> Jadeite, hope you had a great time in Japan. Didn't know you're in S'pore. My DH went to grade school there.
> 
> Hi Vigee, xiangxiang.



Hi *Fabfashion*, congrats on getting your taxes done! I bet that you are all unpacked with clothes put away from your vacation to Hawaii. Gotta love that. What is on your WL from H?


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi *Fabfashion*, congrats on getting your taxes done! I bet that you are all unpacked with clothes put away from your vacation to Hawaii. Gotta love that. What is on your WL from H?


 
Hi Vigee, I'm almost done with unpacking just have to put the summer stuff away in my storage box. We're having a warm day today too but it's going to rain and then by this weekend becomes really cold. Now I need to bring out the winter stuff. I was in denial but I guess we can't escape that it's just around the corner. At least I can start wearing my CSGMs. 

I haven't thought much about my WL--may be a Farandole 120, PdV, Fantasie Indienne, a few twillys, a gold color Breloque/Olga, or perhaps a Contance for next year? Would love to try a Contance IRL (tried a mini but was way too small). Not sure how I feel about opening with a flap. I don't use my Chanel that much for that reason. How about you, what's on your WL?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Vigee, I'm almost done with unpacking just have to put the summer stuff away in my storage box. We're having a warm day today too but it's going to rain and then by this weekend becomes really cold. Now I need to bring out the winter stuff. I was in denial but I guess we can't escape that it's just around the corner. At least I can start wearing my CSGMs.
> 
> I haven't thought much about my WL--may be a Farandole 120, PdV, Fantasie Indienne, a few twillys, a gold color Breloque/Olga, or perhaps a Contance for next year? Would love to try a Contance IRL (tried a mini but was way too small). Not sure how I feel about opening with a flap. I don't use my Chanel that much for that reason. How about you, what's on your WL?



*Fabfashion*, not much on my WL ~ I have been an H glutton during the last seven months. Probably the Cheval Fusion CW 14 or Fantaisies Indiennes 90cm in cashmere/silk. I am leaning towards the Cheval Fusion in white and gold because of trips to the Bahamas and Los Angeles during November and all of January. 

Love the Constance! Which color and hardware are you thinking about buying?


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, not much on my WL ~ I have been an H glutton during the last seven months. Probably the Cheval Fusion CW 14 or Fantaisies Indiennes 90cm in cashmere/silk. I am leaning towards the Cheval Fusion in white and gold because of trips to the Bahamas and Los Angeles during November and all of January.
> 
> Love the Constance! Which color and hardware are you thinking about buying?


 
The CF in white and gold looks gorgeous.  I think it'd be a perfect companion for you on your Bahamas and LA trips. 

Ever since I saw Madam Bijioux's bleu obscur Constance Cartable, I've been quite smitten. Or perhaps an Elan. I'd love to see how big they are and how easy it is to get in/out. Would you or anyone here happen to have one that you could share a mod pic? Pretty please.


----------



## thyme

Fabfashion said:


> The CF in white and gold looks gorgeous.  I think it'd be a perfect companion for you on your Bahamas and LA trips.
> 
> Ever since I saw Madam Bijioux's bleu obscur Constance Cartable, I've been quite smitten. Or perhaps an Elan. I'd love to see how big they are and how easy it is to get in/out. Would you or anyone here happen to have one that you could share a mod pic? Pretty please.



the cartable is quite a big bag..i have a few mod pics of the normal ones. i have no problems opening and closing it..easier than the Kelly!

24MM black epsom



23cm rouge H



elan


----------



## Fabfashion

chincac said:


> the cartable is quite a big bag..i have a few mod pics of the normal ones. i have no problems opening and closing it..easier than the Kelly!
> 
> 24MM black epsom
> View attachment 2792023
> 
> 
> 23cm rouge H
> View attachment 2792024
> 
> 
> elan
> View attachment 2792026



Thank you so much, chincac!  Your bags are absolutely gorgeous! Are they 23  then? I like how you can wear the strap crossbody and short. Can you fit a lot inside? My efforts at downsizing failed miserably.  So good to know that it's easier to access than a Kelly.


----------



## thyme

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you so much, chincac!  Your bags are absolutely gorgeous! Are they 23  then? I like how you can wear the strap crossbody and short. Can you fit a lot inside? My efforts at downsizing failed miserably.  So good to know that it's easier to access than a Kelly.



you are welcome. what it can fit is all relative. but i can definitely fit what i need in my constances. even a mini umbrella. 

only the middle one is 23, single gusset. that's from 1979. the strap is shorter and i can't wear this cross body. 

the black 24MM is double gusset, 24cm from 2012. can only wear cross body if not wearing jacket. 

the élan is 25cm double gusset from 2014. strap is longer than the 24MM and can wear cross body.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> the cartable is quite a big bag..i have a few mod pics of the normal ones. i have no problems opening and closing it..easier than the Kelly!
> 
> 24MM black epsom
> View attachment 2792023
> 
> 
> 23cm rouge H
> View attachment 2792024
> 
> 
> elan
> View attachment 2792026



*chincac*, your Constance modeling pics are perfection. I am in awe!


----------



## Fabfashion

chincac said:


> you are welcome. what it can fit is all relative. but i can definitely fit what i need in my constances. even a mini umbrella.
> 
> only the middle one is 23, single gusset. that's from 1979. the strap is shorter and i can't wear this cross body.
> 
> the black 24MM is double gusset, 24cm from 2012. can only wear cross body if not wearing jacket.
> 
> the élan is 25cm double gusset from 2014. strap is longer than the 24MM and can wear cross body.



Thank you so much for the explanation, chincac. You rock the Constance!  It's very chic looking bag and love the hands free aspect. I normally carry a K long wallet, a Karo GM, keys, sunnies and phone (about to order the IPhone 6+). I'll do more research on this. We're going back to Hawaii again during March break so may ask my SA to look out for one although I should really stay on BI for at least 6 months.


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, your Constance modeling pics are perfection. I am in awe!



thank you dear *Vigee* 



Fabfashion said:


> Thank you so much for the explanation, chincac. You rock the Constance! It's very chic looking bag and love the hands free aspect. I normally carry a K long wallet, a Karo GM, keys, sunnies and phone (about to order the IPhone 6+). I'll do more research on this. We're going back to Hawaii again during March break so may ask my SA to look out for one although I should really stay on BI for at least 6 months.



 it will definitely not fit the K wallet nor the Karo GM. i can fit calvi,  lipstick, mobile phone, tissue/wipes, keys, flat sunnies, mini umbrella/camera/karo pm in the double gusset. besides the K sellier, this bag shows the H craftsmanship, or what is left of it, the most..that's why i like it.


----------



## Fabfashion

it will definitely not fit the K wallet nor the Karo GM. i can fit calvi,  lipstick, mobile phone, tissue/wipes, keys, flat sunnies, mini umbrella/camera/karo pm in the double gusset. besides the K sellier, this bag shows the H craftsmanship, or what is left of it, the most..that's why i like it.[/QUOTE]

Oh my no wonder it looks so chic and refined. Unlike me who totes my life everywhere and needing the extra room for just in case.  Either I have to downsize my stuff majorly or wait for a 35!


----------



## thyme

Fabfashion said:


> Oh my no wonder it looks so chic and refined. Unlike me who totes my life everywhere and needing the extra room for just in case.  Either I have to downsize my stuff majorly or wait for a 35!



haha..i do carry a b35 to work nearly every day. when i was living temporarily out of boxes waiting to move into my new property last year, i realised how little stuff i actually need for my daily life


----------



## Jadeite

Chincac it looks like I need to raid your closet.  fab trio of Constance there.


----------



## Kitty S.

chincac said:


> thank you dear *Vigee*
> 
> 
> 
> it will definitely not fit the K wallet nor the Karo GM. i can fit calvi,  lipstick, mobile phone, tissue/wipes, keys, flat sunnies, mini umbrella/camera/karo pm in the double gusset. besides the K sellier, this bag shows the H craftsmanship, or what is left of it, the most..that's why i like it.



Would they all three sizes accommodate the iPhone 6 Plus? With mobile phones getting bigger and bigger, I wonder if that trend would change handbag sizes?!&#128561;



Jadeite said:


> Chincac it looks like I need to raid your closet.  fab trio of Constance there.




+1 &#128523;


----------



## thyme

Kitty S. said:


> Would they all three sizes accommodate the iPhone 6 Plus? With mobile phones getting bigger and bigger, I wonder if that trend would change handbag sizes?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1


 
dear *Kitty*, I think the 23cm should fit the iphone 6. it isn't that much longer than my crappy Sony one..i compared it with my colleague's new iphone 6 yesterday..



Jadeite said:


> Chincac it looks like I need to raid your closet.  fab trio of Constance there.


 
lol..i want to raid your bag closet too..will get *Mindi* to do it..


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Chincac it looks like I need to raid your closet.  fab trio of Constance there.





chincac said:


> lol..i want to raid your bag closet too..will get *Mindi* to do it..



*Jadeite*, I am afraid you will have to get in line on this. If anybody is going to raid *chincac*'s closet, it will be me first!


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> the cartable is quite a big bag..i have a few mod pics of the normal ones. i have no problems opening and closing it..easier than the Kelly!
> 
> 24MM black epsom
> View attachment 2792023
> 
> 
> 23cm rouge H
> View attachment 2792024
> 
> 
> elan
> View attachment 2792026



Love the elan size and I think it's best for me. I tried 24 a few times before but it somehow never worked for me. It just looked awkward on me. I am a bit shorter than you. All sizes look good on you!


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Jadeite*, I am afraid you will have to get in line on this. If anybody is going to raid *chincac*'s closet, it will be me first!




I think a business deal is possible here - you get into her closet in exchange for offering her Mr hottie Fireplace with the Power tools.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> I think a business deal is possible here - you get into her closet in exchange for offering her Mr hottie Fireplace with the Power tools.


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love the elan size and I think it's best for me. I tried 24 a few times before but it somehow never worked for me. It just looked awkward on me. I am a bit shorter than you. All sizes look good on you!


 
ah i see makes sense...the elan size is kinda plume like isn't it?? and you look great with the plume..


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


>


 


Jadeite said:


> I think a business deal is possible here - you get into her closet in exchange for offering her Mr hottie Fireplace with the Power tools.


 
*Jadeite*, you know me tooooooo well...was going to say to *xiangxiang*, she can raid my closet if she delivers mr fireplace to me..


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> ah i see makes sense...the elan size is kinda plume like isn't it?? and you look great with the plume..



 I really can only do well with the east west shape and anything boxy or north south looks awkward on me.


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> *Jadeite*, you know me tooooooo well...was going to say to *xiangxiang*, she can raid my closet if she delivers mr fireplace to me..



*chincac*, you are a tough business negotiator!


----------



## Jadeite

chincac said:


> *Jadeite*, you know me tooooooo well...was going to say to *xiangxiang*, she can raid my closet if she delivers mr fireplace to me..







xiangxiang0731 said:


> *chincac*, you are a tough business negotiator!




I gladly offer my services as an independent auditor - inspection of goods on both sides to ensure the real deal.


----------



## Hed Kandi

chincac said:


> the cartable is quite a big bag..i have a few mod pics of the normal ones. i have no problems opening and closing it..easier than the Kelly!
> 
> 24MM black epsom
> View attachment 2792023
> 
> 
> 23cm rouge H
> View attachment 2792024
> 
> 
> elan
> View attachment 2792026



All so pretty!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> I gladly offer my services as an independent auditor - inspection of goods on both sides to ensure the real deal.


----------



## Jadeite

Japan was lovely - was able to get up the alpine route. Here's a view from their tallest damn.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2792577
> 
> Japan was lovely - was able to get up the alpine route. Here's a view from their tallest damn.



Amazing view! The colours of the forest are so beautiful!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*xiangxiang*, *jadeite*, *chincac*, I go away for a few hours and Mr Fireplace is being traded, lol? 

A bidding war about to begin here, *xiangxiang*. 

Hmmm, I can put together a very good selection of H bags for Mr Fireplace to jump across the pond for me! 

Have a great Wednesday, ladies!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2792577
> 
> Japan was lovely - was able to get up the alpine route. Here's a view from their tallest damn.



*Jadeite*, thanks for the pic, the perfect way to start my morning ~ truly beautiful!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, *jadeite*, *chincac*, I go away for a few hours and Mr Fireplace is being traded, lol?
> 
> A bidding war about to begin here, *xiangxiang*.
> 
> Hmmm, I can put together a very good selection of H bags for Mr Fireplace to jump across the pond for me!
> 
> Have a great Wednesday, ladies!



 I know *Vigee*, what a dangerous place this Cafe is to Mr. Fireplace!!! I would be very happy to exchange Mr. Fireplace with a raid in your wardrobe!


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I really can only do well with the east west shape and anything boxy or north south looks awkward on me.


 
you look great with the B and K sellier too..and massai and double sens


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> you look great with the B and K sellier too..and massai and double sens



 You are too kind. I think it's something to do with where the strap ends and where the bag starts!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, *jadeite*, *chincac*, I go away for a few hours and Mr Fireplace is being traded, lol?
> 
> A bidding war about to begin here, *xiangxiang*.
> 
> Hmmm, I can put together a very good selection of H bags for Mr Fireplace to jump across the pond for me!
> 
> Have a great Wednesday, ladies!


 
*Vigee*, you can have mr fireplace once i am done with him 



Jadeite said:


> I gladly offer my services as an independent auditor - inspection of goods on both sides to ensure the real deal.


 
you would too! 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> *chincac*, you are a tough business negotiator!


 
lol i learn from the best


----------



## thyme

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2792577
> 
> Japan was lovely - was able to get up the alpine route. Here's a view from their tallest damn.


 
wahhhh..where is that?? i wanna go...did you get any H goodies?


----------



## thyme

Hed Kandi said:


> All so pretty!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> *Vigee*, *you can have mr fireplace once i am done with him *
> 
> you would too!
> 
> lol i learn from the best



*chincac*, once you get done with Mr Fireplace there will be nothing left of him ~ he will exhausted, lol.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, once you get done with Mr Fireplace there will be nothing left of him ~ he will exhausted, lol.


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, once you get done with Mr Fireplace there will be nothing left of him ~ he will exhausted, lol.


 
*Vigee*, dunno what you are thinkin I will do with Mr Fireplace???  I will just be reading a book with him


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> *Vigee*, dunno what you are thinkin I will do with Mr Fireplace???  I will just be reading a book with him



yeah! And have nice conversations about world peace etc.


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> yeah! And have nice conversations about world peace etc.


 
of course! and the best uses for fireplaces...to keep warm so one doesn't have to wear much in the house etc..


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> of course! and the best uses for fireplaces...to keep warm so one doesn't have to wear much in the house etc..



 Good useful topic!


----------



## Mindi B

chincac said:


> lol..i want to raid your bag closet too..will get *Mindi* to do it..





xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Jadeite*, I am afraid you will have to get in line on this. If anybody is going to raid *chincac*'s closet, it will be me first!



Me and xiangxiang!  :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Me and xiangxiang!  :ninja: :ninja:



*Mindi B*, we are on!


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Mindi B*, we are on!


 


Mindi B said:


> Me and xiangxiang!  :ninja: :ninja:


 
:doggie:


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  You can run, but ya can't hide, chincac!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  You can run, but ya can't hide, chincac!



Snap!


----------



## Jadeite

chincac said:


> *Vigee*, dunno what you are thinkin I will do with Mr Fireplace???  I will just be reading a book with him




Well I think in my uhh... Inspection of Mr Fireplace I better check he's able to use his power-tool well.


----------



## thyme

Jadeite said:


> Well I think in my uhh... Inspection of Mr Fireplace I better check he's able to use his power-tool well.


 
 you would too! 



Mindi B said:


> LOL!  You can run, but ya can't hide, chincac!


 


xiangxiang0731 said:


> Snap!


 
*Mindi*, I need to teach my H bags to run and hide, not me! You and *xiangxiang* have absolutely no interest in me whatsoever... 

btw are you in Singapore yet?  you can raid *Jadeite's* closet for us..


----------



## Jadeite

This was the view at the top of Mt Tateyama, part of the Tateyama Kurobe alpine route. It's some 4-hours away from Tokyo/ Osaka.


----------



## Jadeite

chincac said:


> wahhhh..where is that?? i wanna go...did you get any H goodies?




That's the Kurobe dam. Some mid-way up on the Tateyama route.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> *Vigee*, dunno what you are thinkin I will do with Mr Fireplace???  I will just be reading a book with him



*chincac*, you will be reading with Mr Fireplace, lol! Like the Kama Sutra, maybe?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Well I think in my uhh... Inspection of Mr Fireplace I better check he's able to use his power-tool well.



*Jadeite*, yes, you better make sure that all of his equipment is working up to par!


----------



## Mindi B

Such beautiful pictures, Jadeite!  
I'm not in Singapore yet, but when I am, no tPFer's closet is safe.  International incident, here I come!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Jadeite*, yes, you better make sure that all of his equipment is working up to par!





Mindi B said:


> Such beautiful pictures, Jadeite!
> I'm not in Singapore yet, but when I am, no tPFer's closet is safe.  International incident, here I come!



 You ladies do crack me up!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Well I think in my uhh... Inspection of Mr Fireplace I better check he's able to use his power-tool well.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Such beautiful pictures, Jadeite!
> I'm not in Singapore yet, but when I am, no tPFer's closet is safe.  International incident, here I come!



Everyone double up on their H insurance, *Mindi* is going to blow through the city and come home with major H loot!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, you will be reading with Mr Fireplace, lol! Like the Kama Sutra, maybe?


 
*Vigeeee*...I choked on my noodles whilst reading this...great suggestion..kama sutra by the fireplace with Mr Fireplace..how romantic


----------



## thyme

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2792613
> 
> 
> This was the view at the top of Mt Tateyama, part of the Tateyama Kurobe alpine route. It's some 4-hours away from Tokyo/ Osaka.


 
spectacular...



Jadeite said:


> That's the Kurobe dam. Some mid-way up on the Tateyama route.


 
thanks. will have to check this out..


----------



## Jadeite

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, you will be reading with Mr Fireplace, lol! Like the Kama Sutra, maybe?







VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Jadeite*, yes, you better make sure that all of his equipment is working up to par!




Oh dear... Looks like I must conduct at least 69 tests....


----------



## Jadeite

chincac said:


> *Vigeeee*...I choked on my noodles whilst reading this...great suggestion..kama sutra by the fireplace with Mr Fireplace..how romantic




Romantic? It will be Blazing hot. lol


----------



## thyme

Jadeite said:


> Oh dear... Looks like I must conduct at least 69 tests....


 
 dear lordie


----------



## Jadeite

Ahh yes, and I did indeed find something. An unexpected gem - the Clackett, a little known design but the chamonix is unmistakable. 13 years young, this thing!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> *Vigeeee*...I choked on my noodles whilst reading this...great suggestion..kama sutra by the fireplace with Mr Fireplace..how romantic



*chincac*, although admittedly I have not read it, but if that book doesn't make him take off his shirt ~ nothing will!!! 



Jadeite said:


> Oh dear... Looks like I must conduct at least 69 tests....



*Jadeite*, the perfect number of tests!


----------



## thyme

Jadeite said:


> Ahh yes, and I did indeed find something. An unexpected gem - the Clackett, a little known design but the chamonix is unmistakable. 13 years young, this thing!


 
wow...what a gem!! love the stitchings and it looks brand new..congrats!


----------



## Jadeite

I had a lovely time in japan, I always enjoy my japan jaunts. Going up mt tateyama and the alpine route is tiring! Woke up at 6am and reached the top at 4pm. But the view is spectacular and I would do it again.


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, although admittedly I have not read it, but if that book doesn't make him take off his shirt ~ nothing will!!!


 
eeehhhh..i was aiming for more than his shirt :shame:


----------



## thyme

Jadeite said:


> I had a lovely time in japan, I always enjoy my japan jaunts. Going up mt tateyama and the alpine route is tiring! Woke up at 6am and reached the top at 4pm. But the view is spectacular and I would do it again.


 

good to hear..i am the same..always thoroughly enjoyed all my holidays in Japan.


----------



## Jadeite

Are you ready for your Tool guy?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> eh..*i was aiming for more than his shirt* :shame:



*chincac*, I think your wish will be granted! Especially after *Jadeite* performs her tests, eh~hem!


----------



## thyme

Jadeite said:


> Are you ready for your Tool guy?


 
wahhhh..great pic! thank you..

*xiangxiang*, is this anywhere near what mr fireplace looks like? 

i have done jack all at work all morning!!! gotta stop being distracted 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, I think your wish will be granted! Especially after *Jadeite* performs her tests, eh~hem!


 
hmmm..after 69 tests, i think he is done for!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ladies, I am so distracted that I am afraid that I will forget my next meeting! 

Love that pic of Mr Tool Guy, *Jadeite*. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ladies, I went off had lunch and came back to more plotting against Mr. Fireplace and Jadeite's H closet! Behave behave!


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> wahhhh..great pic! thank you..
> 
> *xiangxiang*, is this anywhere near what mr fireplace looks like?
> 
> i have done jack all at work all morning!!! gotta stop being distracted
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm..after 69 tests, i think he is done for!



I honest have no idea how he looks like shirtless. He does have a handsome face.  What can I say, I will turn up the heat when he's there to install my fireplace.


----------



## Fabfashion

Good morning, Ladies.  You're all killing me nearly literally! I went to bed for a bit and woke up to pages of Mr. Fireplace. Was trying to browse through while stuck in traffic and other drivers must be wondering why I was laughing hysterically in the car. :lolots: 
Jadeite, thanks for the pics. Such lovely views. I can't hike up the hills with my short legs to save my life but if Mr. Fireplace is waiting at the top of the hill, I may not only just hike but also run up the hill. 
Wow, reading the KS by the fireplace with Mr. Fireplace sounds so peaceful. NOT! 
Jadeite, I volunteer to be your inspection apprentice.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Good morning, Ladies.  You're all killing me nearly literally! I went to bed for a bit and woke up to pages of Mr. Fireplace. Was trying to browse through while stuck in traffic and other drivers must be wondering why I was laughing hysterically in the car. :lolots:
> Jadeite, thanks for the pics. Such lovely views.* I can't hike up the hills with my short legs to save my life but if Mr. Fireplace is waiting at the top of the hill, I may not only just hike but also run up the hill*.
> Wow, reading the KS by the fireplace with Mr. Fireplace sounds so peaceful. NOT!
> Jadeite, I volunteer to be your inspection apprentice.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2792626
> 
> 
> Ahh yes, and I did indeed find something. An unexpected gem - the Clackett, a little known design but the chamonix is unmistakable. 13 years young, this thing!



Wow I was temporarily blinded by your photo of the tool guy that I missed this! This is stunning and looks brand new! Enjoy!


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I honest have no idea how he looks like shirtless. He does have a handsome face.  What can I say, I will turn up the heat when he's there to install my fireplace.




When I'm done with the 69 tests he's gonna look great shirtless.  
Bwahhahahahaha


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> When I'm done with the 69 tests he's gonna look great shirtless.
> Bwahhahahahaha


 
Master. :worthy:


----------



## Mindi B

Really just SHOCKING behavior here in the cafe this morning.  We are gonna get raided by the Internet police.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Really just SHOCKING behavior here in the cafe this morning.  We are gonna get raided by the Internet police.



I know *Mindi B*! These girls are out of control!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2792626
> 
> 
> Ahh yes, and I did indeed find something. An unexpected gem - the Clackett, a little known design but the chamonix is unmistakable. 13 years young, this thing!


 
She's gorgeous, Jadeite.  Congratulations! Like xiangxiang, I too was distracted by Mr Tool Guy.  I often admire this style bag whenever I see it online and would love to hear your thoughts on how easy it is to access with the 2 side straps/closures. I have a drag in chamonix in the same natural color as yours and it's such a beautiful leather. I'm a bit chicken to use it though so she's only been out once but this reminds me to bring her out and take her places. 
Mod pic would be great too please.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> *When I'm done with the 69 tests he's gonna look great shirtless.*
> Bwahhahahahaha



*Jadeite*, you are rocking it today!!! Also, congrats on your new H bag, totally gorgeous and looks brand new. 



Mindi B said:


> *Really just SHOCKING behavior here in the cafe this morning.  *We are gonna get raided by the Internet police.



*Mindi*, we have been bad girls here today, totally NUTS but so much fun, haha!


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> Really just SHOCKING behavior here in the cafe this morning. We are gonna get raided by the* Internet police*.


 
Are they hot and shirtless too?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> *Are they hot and shirtless too?*



*Fabfashion!!!*


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Are they hot and shirtless too?


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I know *Mindi B*! These girls are out of control!!!


 
ehhh.. hullo!! who introduced Mr Fireplace hottie to the cafe? 



Mindi B said:


> Really just SHOCKING behavior here in the cafe this morning.  We are gonna get raided by the Internet police.


 
 :shame:



Fabfashion said:


> Are they hot and shirtless too?


 
definitely


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> ehhh.. hullo!! who introduced Mr Fireplace hottie to the cafe?
> 
> 
> 
> :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> definitely



 Fair enough!


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Fair enough!


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


>



 But when I introduced Mr. Fireplace to the cafe, I was expecting him to survive here in one piece! Well at least one piece before he installs our fireplace. After that, he's entirely at all of your disposal!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> But when I introduced Mr. Fireplace to the cafe, *I was expecting him to survive here in one piece!* Well at least one piece before he installs our fireplace. After that, he's entirely at all of your disposal!



*xiangxiang*, look how well you know us now!!! After that fireplace installation, he's up for grabs and looks like there is going to be queue. My bad!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, look how well you know us now!!! After that fireplace installation,* he's up for grabs and looks like there is going to be queue*. My bad!



 I know!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I'm afraid Mr. Tool guy doesn't do anything for me.  But this here is a whole 'nother story.....


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> I'm afraid Mr. Tool guy doesn't do anything for me.  But this here is a whole 'nother story.....



:giggles::giggles:


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> But when I introduced Mr. Fireplace to the cafe, I was expecting him to survive here in one piece! Well at least one piece before he installs our fireplace. After that, he's entirely at all of your disposal!


 
deal


----------



## Julide

Good day all!!I see that Mr Fireplace will be throughly looked afterI fear poor XiangXiang will turn red the next time she sees him!! Weeks have been spent thinking of illicit things to do to him...XiangXiang, I doubt you will be able to look him in the eye now!!:giggles:

Stealing bag collections!!:ninja:Can I add a few names to the list?

Jadeite congrats on your claquette!! I want one but have yet to find a colour I want. Beautiful bag!! it reminds me of a chanel 255, don't know if the sizes are comparable. Also the pictures of Japan in the fall make me want to go!!! Thank you!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Julide said:


> Good day all!!I see that Mr Fireplace will be throughly looked afterI fear poor XiangXiang will turn red the next time she sees him!! Weeks have been spent thinking of illicit things to do to him...XiangXiang, I doubt you will be able to look him in the eye now!!:giggles:
> 
> Stealing bag collections!!:ninja:Can I add a few names to the list?
> 
> Jadeite congrats on your claquette!! I want one but have yet to find a colour I want. Beautiful bag!! it reminds me of a chanel 255, don't know if the sizes are comparable. Also the pictures of Japan in the fall make me want to go!!! Thank you!



I know Julide! I will probably end up hiding and let my SO deal with him when he comes to install our fireplace!


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> I'm afraid Mr. Tool guy doesn't do anything for me. But this here is a whole 'nother story.....


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I know Julide! I will probably end up hiding and let my SO deal with him when he comes to install our fireplace!


 
xiangxiang, imagine what you'll think of every time you look at that fireplace afterwards. 

Mind you, I keep missing the work crew for our roof. They've been coming everyday since Monday but I left before they came and got home after they left. It was unseasonably warm yesterday but I couldn't say if anyone took their shirt off.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, imagine what you'll think of every time you look at that fireplace afterwards.
> 
> Mind you, I keep missing the work crew for our roof. They've been coming everyday since Monday but I left before they came and got home after they left. It was unseasonably warm yesterday but I couldn't say if anyone took their shirt off.



 got to make more effort to check out the contractors sis!


----------



## katekluet

You all are BAAAD! You had me laughing into my morning coffee today!!


----------



## katekluet

Jadeite, lovely photos of Japan!
Had not heard of your new bag and can't find any info on it, can you tell us more about it? Great looking. Sounds like you had a wonderful trip in many ways!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> got to make more effort to check out the contractors sis!


I'm rushing home right now and hope to catch one in the act!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> I'm rushing home right now and hope to catch one in the act!



Good effort, girl!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> You all are BAAAD! You had me laughing into my morning coffee today!!



Kate, all I am saying is I am the innocent one. I just want a fireplace.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Kate, all I am saying is I am the innocent one. I just want a fireplace.



*xiangxiang*, you know the saying, where there's smoke there's fire! Well, it seems like where there is Mr Fireplace, there is fire, too. Actually, I want to see the ashes when *chincac *finishes with him, lol.

Think of all the funny memories you have installing this darn fireplace!

*Fabfashion*, a complete report, please!

*Julide*, glad to see you here!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2792577
> 
> Japan was lovely - was able to get up the alpine route. Here's a view from their tallest damn.


Jadeite what a beautiful scene.
Hope you had a good vacation in such a beautiful place.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

chincac said:


> the cartable is quite a big bag..i have a few mod pics of the normal ones. i have no problems opening and closing it..easier than the Kelly!
> 
> 24MM black epsom
> View attachment 2792023
> 
> 
> 23cm rouge H
> View attachment 2792024
> 
> 
> elan
> View attachment 2792026


Beautiful shots chincac.
Love your Constance family.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2792626
> 
> 
> Ahh yes, and I did indeed find something. An unexpected gem - the Clackett, a little known design but the chamonix is unmistakable. 13 years young, this thing!


Thats a beauty too Jadeite.
Major congrats!!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Fabfashion said:


> Are they hot and shirtless too?


----------



## thyme

hi *Julide*, hi *kate* 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Kate, all I am saying is I am the innocent one. I just want a fireplace.



yeah right!! innocent :roll eyes: and all i want is mr fireplace!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, you know the saying, where there's smoke there's fire! Well, it seems like where there is Mr Fireplace, there is fire, too. Actually, I want to see the ashes when *chincac *finishes with him, lol.
> 
> Think of all the funny memories you have installing this darn fireplace!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, a complete report, please!
> 
> *Julide*, glad to see you here!



who me?? we are just gonna read the kama sutra at your suggestion 



CapriTrotteur said:


> Beautiful shots chincac.
> Love your Constance family.



thank you *Capri*


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, you know the saying, where there's smoke there's fire! Well, it seems like where there is Mr Fireplace, there is fire, too. Actually, I want to see the ashes when *chincac *finishes with him, lol.
> 
> *Think of all the funny memories you have installing this darn fireplace!*
> 
> *Fabfashion*, a complete report, please!
> 
> *Julide*, glad to see you here!



Vigee, seriously this has got me laughing so hard! This fireplace will be the most memorable fixture in our house!


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> hi *Julide*, hi *kate*
> 
> yeah right!! innocent :roll eyes: and all i want is mr fireplace!
> 
> who me?? we are just gonna read the kama sutra at your suggestion
> 
> thank you *Capri*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Vigee, seriously this has got me laughing so hard! This fireplace will be the most memorable fixture in our house!



*xiangxiang*, don't know when I have EVER laughed so hard reading a thread. Like, NEVER!!!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, don't know when I have EVER laughed so hard reading a thread. Like, NEVER!!!



me too..the whole day i was laughing at my laptop..my colleagues think i am nuts!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, don't know when I have EVER laughed so hard reading a thread. Like, NEVER!!!





chincac said:


> me too..the whole day i was laughing at my laptop..my colleagues think i am nuts!



Definitely funniest thread ever!


----------



## Julide

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I know Julide! I will probably end up hiding and let my SO deal with him when he comes to install our fireplace!



Lol!! I think I would do the same too!!



Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, imagine what you'll think of every time you look at that fireplace afterwards.



Lol! I think I would blush every time Ilit..the fire..place..lol



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, you know the saying, where there's smoke there's fire! Well, it seems like where there is Mr Fireplace, there is fire, too. Actually, I want to see the ashes when *chincac *finishes with him, lol.
> 
> Think of all the funny memories you have installing this darn fireplace!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, a complete report, please!
> 
> *Julide*, glad to see you here!



Hello Vigee!!!



chincac said:


> hi *Julide*, hi *kate*
> 
> 
> 
> yeah right!! innocent :roll eyes: and all i want is mr fireplace!
> 
> 
> 
> who me?? we are just gonna read the kama sutra at your suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *Capri*



Chinac I do love the way your mind works, basically is sounds just like mine!! Lol! BTW I must say I saw your constance posts and *jaw dropping* is the best description I have! Seriously amazing!!I may have to add you to my:ninja:bag list...


----------



## Julide

Kate, I feel just like you, I come back and all the:gigglesages of entertainment!!


----------



## Julide

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Definitely funniest thread ever!



I wonder how many tPFers think we are terrible? I don't think I have to wait until I am 80I think I am a dirty little old lady now!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Julide said:


> I wonder how many tPFers think we are terrible? I don't think I have to wait until I am 80I think I am a dirty little old lady now!!!



A dirty young lady I am sure!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Julide said:


> Lol!! I think I would do the same too!!
> 
> Chinac I do love the way your mind works, basically is sounds just like mine!! Lol! BTW I must say I saw your constance posts and *jaw dropping* is the best description I have! Seriously amazing!!I may have to add you to my:ninja:bag list...



Sorry chincac's H wardrobe has been promised to me in exchange for delivering of Mr. Fireplace!


----------



## thyme

Julide said:


> I wonder how many tPFers think we are terrible? I don't think I have to wait until I am 80I think I am a dirty little old lady now!!!



they are probably jealous we are having such a great time  i was born a dirty old lady i think 



Julide said:


> Chinac I do love the way your mind works, basically is sounds just like mine!! Lol! BTW I must say I saw your constance posts and *jaw dropping* is the best description I have! Seriously amazing!!I may have to add you to my:ninja:bag list...



thank you dear *Julide* i take that as a great compliment that our minds are alike!!  my bags are going into hiding..pronto...unless our self-proclaimed innocent *lady xiangxiang* delivers mr fireplace to me all powered up and shirtless with the kama sutra


----------



## Hed Kandi

chincac said:


> they are probably jealous we are having such a great time  i was born a dirty old lady i think
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear *Julide* i take that as a great compliment that our minds are alike!!  my bags are going into hiding..pronto...unless our self-proclaimed innocent *lady xiangxiang* delivers mr fireplace to me all powered up and shirtless with the kama sutra


----------



## Julide

xiangxiang0731 said:


> A dirty young lady I am sure!



Awww! Thank you!



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Sorry chincac's H wardrobe has been promised to me in exchange for delivering of Mr. Fireplace!



He is valuable!! Worth every bag!! Lol



chincac said:


> they are probably jealous we are having such a great time  i was born a dirty old lady i think
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear *Julide* i take that as a great compliment that our minds are alike!!  my bags are going into hiding..pronto...unless our self-proclaimed innocent *lady xiangxiang* delivers mr fireplace to me all powered up and shirtless with the kama sutra




:giggles:Chinac!! The vivid images you have conjured up!!!:giggles:


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> they are probably jealous we are having such a great time  i was born a dirty old lady i think
> 
> thank you dear *Julide* i take that as a great compliment that our minds are alike!!  my bags are going into hiding..pronto...unless our self-proclaimed innocent *lady xiangxiang* delivers mr fireplace to me all powered up and shirtless with the kama sutra





Julide said:


> Awww! Thank you!
> 
> He is valuable!! Worth every bag!! Lol
> 
> :giggles:Chinac!! The vivid images you have conjured up!!!:giggles:



I have great motivation now to deliver the goods!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ladies, seriously dying here of laughter ~ I can't multi-quote ALL of the threads that I want to, it will take up a whole page! *Julide's* posts of dirty young/old ladies, *chincac* with her Constance closet and kama sutra, *xiangxaing *with her fireplace memories. Ahhh, all too funny!!! What a lovely day


----------



## Jadeite

Madam Bijoux said:


> I'm afraid Mr. Tool guy doesn't do anything for me.  But this here is a whole 'nother story.....




Muahahahhahaha....!


----------



## Jadeite

Julide said:


> Jadeite congrats on your claquette!! I want one but have yet to find a colour I want. Beautiful bag!! it reminds me of a chanel 255, don't know if the sizes are comparable. Also the pictures of Japan in the fall make me want to go!!! Thank you!




Slightly bigger than a 2.55 I think though I don't have one but the 2.55 is a softer bag so possibly have the same capacity.


----------



## Jadeite

katekluet said:


> Jadeite, lovely photos of Japan!
> 
> Had not heard of your new bag and can't find any info on it, can you tell us more about it? Great looking. Sounds like you had a wonderful trip in many ways!




It's 24cmx15cm so same dimensions as a Constance élan. It's also new to me as I haven't seen one before really but the chamomix and stitching was unmistakably Hermes as I spied this at a store.


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> I'm rushing home right now and hope to catch one in the act!




I'd like to know WHICH act you caught them in.


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Kate, all I am saying is I am the innocent one. I just want a fireplace.




Ehh. You know what you get when you play with fire. Hot hot.


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Are they hot and shirtless too?




If they are I'll turn up the heat here so they can come to raid us soon. Bwahahahahah


----------



## Jadeite

Julide said:


> I wonder how many tPFers think we are terrible? I don't think I have to wait until I am 80I think I am a dirty little old lady now!!!







xiangxiang0731 said:


> A dirty young lady I am sure!




We are very clean individuals I am sure - just check the various bath foams and shower gels you have in your bathrooms. We are a lot cleaner than the men I'm certain. But hey if some hottie fireplace guy needs a shower... By all means, feel free to take off his short. Oops I mean, shirt.


----------



## Jadeite

chincac said:


> unless our self-proclaimed innocent *lady xiangxiang* delivers mr fireplace to me all powered up and shirtless with the kama sutra




That should really be the way. These fireplace guys, they will get dirty in the work anyway so why even bother putting a shirt on. Perfectly happy  I'm sure for them to work shirtless.


----------



## Fabfashion

Good morning, Ladies! 

So I rushed home yesterday and the roof guys were still there! Alas, the weather has dropped 10C from the previous day so they were all bundled up in jackets and hats/hoods so no shirtless here. Talk about disappointment!  Oh well, guess it's better than finding out they are all Mr Fizzles.  

I'm so disorganized ever since I got back. Had quite a jetlag for nearly a week. With the weather colder, it's perfect timing for CSGMs but do you think I have the mind to pull it out and bring it with me? Nope. Now I'm sitting here freezing in the office. And did you see the thread on the riding poncho? Oh how I wish I was at least 5-6" taller so I can wear one. At my height I'll look like a hobbit. 

Have a great day, Ladies!


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> If they are I'll turn up the heat here so they can come to raid us soon. Bwahahahahah


 
I'm with you, Jadeite!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Good morning, Ladies!
> 
> So I rushed home yesterday and the roof guys were still there! Alas, the weather has dropped 10C from the previous day so they were all bundled up in jackets and hats/hoods so no shirtless here. Talk about disappointment!  Oh well, guess it's better than finding out they are all Mr Fizzles.
> 
> I'm so disorganized ever since I got back. Had quite a jetlag for nearly a week. With the weather colder, it's perfect timing for CSGMs but do you think I have the mind to pull it out and bring it with me? Nope. Now I'm sitting here freezing in the office. And did you see the thread on the riding poncho? Oh how I wish I was at least 5-6" taller so I can wear one. At my height I'll look like a hobbit.
> 
> Have a great day, Ladies!



*Fabfashion*, I am sorry that the colder weather yesterday! oh well, better luck next time! 

About the poncho, I feel the same way, it will just bury me. I have however made an effort to wear a CSGM today in place of a coat as it's been really warm here. But we were told cold weather is on the way.


----------



## katekluet

And did you see the thread on the riding poncho? Oh how I wish I was at least 5-6" taller so I can wear one. At my height I'll look like a hobbit. 
 me too! What a perfect description.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Fabfashion*, I am sorry that the colder weather yesterday! oh well, better luck next time!
> 
> About the poncho, I feel the same way, it will just bury me. I have however made an effort to wear a CSGM today in place of a coat as it's been really warm here. But we were told cold weather is on the way.


 
xiangxiang, the CSGM is a great idea!  I was just wondering this morning if I only wear that without a jacket will it be warm enough as it's about 9C here now. Perhaps it could work if I wear a thicker sweater. I'm wimpy when it comes to the cold.  

I looked up the Burberry ponchos that a number of people on the poncho thread were talking about. They do look smaller/slimmer and more refined. Have you tried it? Burberry store is just 2 doors down from H so I'm afraid to go there in person for fear of being drawn into H and I'm supposed to be on BI! You should see how much self control I'm trying to exercise right now. I'd love to run to the store and get some twillys and Fantasies Indienne (and a PdV too).


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> And did you see the thread on the riding poncho? Oh how I wish I was at least 5-6" taller so I can wear one. At my height I'll look like a hobbit.
> me too! What a perfect description.


 
Hi Kate!  And I'll be just as wide as I am tall.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, the CSGM is a great idea!  I was just wondering this morning if I only wear that without a jacket will it be warm enough as it's about 9C here now. Perhaps it could work if I wear a thicker sweater. I'm wimpy when it comes to the cold.
> 
> I looked up the Burberry ponchos that a number of people on the poncho thread were talking about. They do look smaller/slimmer and more refined. Have you tried it? Burberry store is just 2 doors down from H so I'm afraid to go there in person for fear of being drawn into H and I'm supposed to be on BI! You should see how much self control I'm trying to exercise right now. I'd love to run to the store and get some twillys and Fantasies Indienne (and a PdV too).



 9C! We are well into double digit here. I am wearing a thin cotton cardi and use the shawl for morning and evening. 

I went on h.com to check out the poncho and I have to say the blue/purple one looks really nice! The price is also quite good, well for H standards. But it's one size so I'd imagine it will fit two of me in. Like you said, I can't pull it off either. But it will be a useful cover-up for sure.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> 9C! We are well into double digit here. I am wearing a thin cotton cardi and use the shawl for morning and evening.
> 
> I went on h.com to check out the poncho and I have to say the blue/purple one looks really nice! The price is also quite good, well for H standards. But it's one size so I'd imagine it will fit two of me in. Like you said, I can't pull it off either. But it will be a useful cover-up for sure.



*xiangxiang* and *Fabfashion*, I am going to look at that H poncho as soon as I finish writing this post. Have a Dries Van Noten cape from last season that will come in handy and cover this trend. Love DVN ~ always one foot ahead of the fashion game. 

*Fabfashion*, I am on BI, too once again after last month's debacle. Good luck staying strong!

Happy Thursday, ladies! Yes, there were six landscapers here taking care of the property today and I didn't look at one of them. Now, that's self control, lol.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang* and *Fabfashion*, I am going to look at that H poncho as soon as I finish writing this post. Have a Dries Van Noten cape from last season that will come in handy and cover this trend. Love DVN ~ always one foot ahead of the fashion game.
> 
> *Fabfashion*, I am on BI, too once again after last month's debacle. Good luck staying strong!
> 
> Happy Thursday, ladies! Yes, there were six landscapers here taking care of the property today and * I didn't look at one of them. Now, that's self control,* lol.


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> And did you see the thread on the riding poncho? Oh how I wish I was at least 5-6" taller so I can wear one. At my height I'll look like a hobbit.
> me too! What a perfect description.


 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang* and *Fabfashion*, I am going to look at that H poncho as soon as I finish writing this post. Have a Dries Van Noten cape from last season that will come in handy and cover this trend. Love DVN ~ always one foot ahead of the fashion game.
> 
> *Fabfashion*, I am on BI, too once again after last month's debacle. Good luck staying strong!
> 
> Happy Thursday, ladies! Yes, there were six landscapers here taking care of the property today and *I didn't look at one of them*. Now, that's self control, lol.


 
Hi Vigee!  Wow, that is self control! Now wonder if anyone of them look like the Eva Longoria's gardener in Desperate Housewives. 

I'm sure you'll rock the H poncho. You have the perfect figure for it.

I was only slightly bad at lunch time. Went to return something for my mom at a department store and ended up buying a Missoni zigzag scarf. :shame: I blame it on my state of mind of not finding my roof guys shirtless.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Vigee!  Wow, that is self control! Now wonder if anyone of them look like the Eva Longoria's gardener in Desperate Housewives.
> 
> I'm sure you'll rock the H poncho. You have the perfect figure for it.
> 
> I was only slightly bad at lunch time. Went to return something for my mom at a department store and ended up buying a Missoni zigzag scarf. :shame: I blame it on my state of mind of not finding my roof guys shirtless.



*Fabfashion*, when you have the time, please post a pic of your Missoni zigzag scarf. Would love to see it!
No shirtless roof guys? Ah, hot summer where art thou? 

*xiangxiang*, I am using self control and it's too cool here, too. In the meantime, I am counting down the weeks until Mr Fireplace re-enters your life!


----------



## Julide

Hi all!!Your posts had me laughing!  I am a firm believer that any day is a bad day when you are not able to see a man shirtless. Hence, why I have so many bad days now.:giggles:I must fix this before it becomes a bigger problem!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Julide said:


> Hi all!!Your posts had me laughing!  I am a firm believer that any day is a bad day when you are not able to see a man shirtless. Hence, why I have so many bad days now.:giggles:I must fix this before it becomes a bigger problem!!



*Julide*, I am too scared to google "shirtless men" or I would round up a batch of pics for you!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, when you have the time, please post a pic of your Missoni zigzag scarf. Would love to see it!
> No shirtless roof guys? Ah, hot summer where art thou?
> 
> *xiangxiang*, I am using self control and it's too cool here, too. In the meantime, I am counting down the weeks until Mr Fireplace re-enters your life!



 you and me both my dear!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Julide said:


> Hi all!!Your posts had me laughing!  I am a firm believer that any day is a bad day when you are not able to see a man shirtless. Hence, why I have so many bad days now.:giggles:I must fix this before it becomes a bigger problem!!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Julide*, I am too scared to google "shirtless men" or I would round up a batch of pics for you!



I would be too scared too...


----------



## Julide

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Julide*, I am too scared to google "shirtless men" or I would round up a batch of pics for you!






xiangxiang0731 said:


> I would be too scared too...



You both are so very kindbut I think I must do this myself! Like an expedition into the wilderness, but a thousand times better!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Julide said:


> You both are so very kindbut I think I must do this myself! Like an expedition into the wilderness, but a thousand times better!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Julide said:


> You both are so very kindbut I think I must do this myself! *Like an expedition into the wilderness, but a thousand times better!!*



*Julide*, I want to see your triumphant return from the wilderness. You will have a whole tribe following you back!


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> 9C! We are well into double digit here. I am wearing a thin cotton cardi and use the shawl for morning and evening.
> 
> 
> 
> .




Oh gosh. At 16 deg I will have a thick sweater on plus a scarf around the neck. At below 10 I will be wrapped like a dumpling. At 2 deg I will be bundled up like a fat caterpillar resembling the Michelin tyre mascot. I don't know what you ladies are doing out there with just a thin cardi and or a GM. *shudder*


----------



## Jadeite

Julide said:


> Hi all!!Your posts had me laughing!  I am a firm believer that any day is a bad day when you are not able to see a man shirtless. Hence, why I have so many bad days now.:giggles:I must fix this before it becomes a bigger problem!!




Indeed. This is a very good mantra to live by - a shirtless man a day keeps the blues away!


----------



## Fabfashion

Vigee, I'll take a pic tomorrow. There's supposed to be freezing rain on its way and may even snow tomorrow night. You heard right! Just 2 days ago it was sunny and warm at 20C/68F. I talked DDs into wearing long sleeves top and long pants under their Halloween costumes tomorrow and they don't mind. 

Saw the roof guys again this evening. Still fully bundled up.  Don't think there will be any shirtless moments now that the snow is coming. May have to follow Julide into the wilderness and see what wild-life  shows up. 

xiangxiang, I'm sure it won't be long now for Mr. Fireplace to reenter your life. Be gentle with him as you promised him to chincac along with his power tools and a copy of the kama sutra. 

Jadeite, my office is always freezing summer or winter. I try to be somewhat presentable but ended up bundling up.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Oh gosh. At 16 deg I will have a thick sweater on plus a scarf around the neck. At below 10 I will be wrapped like a dumpling. At 2 deg I will be bundled up like a fat caterpillar resembling the Michelin tyre mascot. I don't know what you ladies are doing out there with just a thin cardi and or a GM. *shudder*



We had 14-19 degrees yesterday and today is going to be 21! And it's casual Friday today too! Just wearing a cotton shirt and jeans but I need a shawl just right for morning and evening. 

You don't get anything below 30 degree do you?


----------



## Jadeite

Lol below 30 deg is called indoor air conditioning.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Lol below 30 deg is called indoor air conditioning.



LOL! True I normally find air con in Asia very strong and I feel cold all the time when I am there.


----------



## thyme

Hi Ladies  TGIF!! 




Jadeite said:


> Oh gosh. At 16 deg I will have a thick sweater on plus a scarf around the neck. At below 10 I will be wrapped like a dumpling. At 2 deg I will be bundled up like a fat caterpillar resembling the Michelin tyre mascot. I don't know what you ladies are doing out there with just a thin cardi and or a GM. *shudder*


 
i was like you when i first arrive in the UK. 22C was cold. over the years, my tolerance had gotten higher and higher, especially after visiting the Arctic Circle and experiencing -50C! now 18C on a sunny day is warm. 



Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, I'll take a pic tomorrow. There's supposed to be freezing rain on its way and may even snow tomorrow night. You heard right! Just 2 days ago it was sunny and warm at 20C/68F. I talked DDs into wearing long sleeves top and long pants under their Halloween costumes tomorrow and they don't mind.
> 
> Saw the roof guys again this evening. Still fully bundled up.  Don't think there will be any shirtless moments now that the snow is coming. May have to follow Julide into the wilderness and see what wild-life  shows up.
> 
> xiangxiang, I'm sure it won't be long now for Mr. Fireplace to reenter your life. Be gentle with him as you promised him to chincac along with his power tools and a copy of the kama sutra.
> 
> Jadeite, my office is always freezing summer or winter. I try to be somewhat presentable but ended up bundling up.


 
i am still waiting for mr fireplace, preferably more than shirtless, with kama sutra,  being delivered to me in an orange box tied with H ribbon..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> Hi Ladies  TGIF!!
> 
> i was like you when i first arrive in the UK. 22C was cold. over the years, my tolerance had gotten higher and higher, especially after visiting the Arctic Circle and experiencing -50C! now 18C on a sunny day is warm.
> 
> *i am still waiting for mr fireplace, preferably more than shirtless, with kama sutra,  being delivered to me in an orange box tied with H ribbon.*.



Next thing you know, Mr Fireplace will be bringing you an H prezzie, too! 

Morning ladies! Happy Friday


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Morning ladies.
Hope all are well.

Agree with Chincac and Xiangxiang, weather is quite warm for October at the moment.

Hope everyone has a good Friday and weekend.
If anyone is Halloweening, post piccies!!
Love to live vicariously.


----------



## Jadeite

Happy Halloween!, 

And i Highly recommend you all Do Not google for sexy men in Halloween. There were just some very *ahem* ...unexpected results.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Happy Halloween!,
> 
> And i Highly recommend you all Do Not google for sexy men in Halloween. There were just some very *ahem* ...unexpected results.



 OMG you are brave *Jadeite*!


----------



## chicinthecity777

CapriTrotteur said:


> Morning ladies.
> Hope all are well.
> 
> Agree with Chincac and Xiangxiang, weather is quite warm for October at the moment.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Friday and weekend.
> If anyone is Halloweening, post piccies!!
> Love to live vicariously.



Hello *CapriTrotteur*! I had lunch outside with just a cotton shirt on! It was lovely! But apparently the rain will be back tomorrow.


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> Hi Ladies  TGIF!!
> 
> 
> i was like you when i first arrive in the UK. 22C was cold. over the years, my tolerance had gotten higher and higher, especially after visiting the Arctic Circle and experiencing -50C! now 18C on a sunny day is warm.
> 
> 
> i am still waiting for mr fireplace, preferably more than shirtless, with kama sutra,  being delivered to me in an orange box tied with H ribbon..



18 degrees is definitely warm here! Now the pressure is on for delivering Mr. Fireplace!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Next thing you know, *Mr Fireplace will be bringing you an H prezzie*, too!
> 
> Morning ladies! Happy Friday



wouldn't that be something *Vigee*. A girl can dream...


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> 18 degrees is definitely warm here! Now the pressure is on for delivering Mr. Fireplace!


 
yes dear... i am waaaaaiting 

so warm today eh?? geez..


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Friday and Halloween, everyone! 

No costume for me but one of my DDs dressed up as Queen Elsa and the other as Prince Hans from Frozen (she's really a tomboy and had to talk her out of Spiderman/Superman although I personally don't like Prince Hans as he was a bad person, oh well! ). 

Freezing rain today at 3C/48F. Brrrr. Vigee, here's a pic of the zigzag scarf--just a fun little thing for casual days. Seen them over the years on others and happened to see it yesterday and on sale!  You can see how dark and dreary it was outside my car. 

xiangxiang, if it's quite warm chances are you may just see your Mr. Fireplace shirtless. Doesn't hurt to turn up the heat in the house just in case.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Friday and Halloween, everyone!
> 
> No costume for me but one of my DDs dressed up as Queen Elsa and the other as Prince Hans from Frozen (she's really a tomboy and had to talk her out of Spiderman/Superman although I personally don't like Prince Hans as he was a bad person, oh well! ).
> 
> Freezing rain today at 3C/48F. Brrrr. Vigee, here's a pic of the zigzag scarf--just a fun little thing for casual days. Seen them over the years on others and happened to see it yesterday and on sale!  You can see how dark and dreary it was outside my car.
> 
> xiangxiang, if it's quite warm chances are you may just see your Mr. Fireplace shirtless. Doesn't hurt to turn up the heat in the house just in case.



Hello my dear! Your scarf is really cute! Worth escaping the BI for! 

As for shirtless Mr. Fireplace, unfortunately the installation day is two weeks away!  yet!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Halloween ladies!!!

*Jadeite*, you are brave if you googled anything to do with shirtless men and Halloween, lol.  Can only imaging the CRAZY results!

*Fabfashion*, LOVE your missoni scarf, I didn't know that they ever went on sale. Hey, I think it will match my anemone B35, can I borrow it? My eldest DD is going to a party tonight as  Frozen's Elsa, too ~ except she is in her mid-twenties, lol. Can't wait to see her costume when she sends me a pic later. 

*xiangxiang*, the weather better cooperate and work in our favor with Mr Fireplace! The warmer the better outside, either that or turn the temp up to 80 degrees F in your house on installation day. It's turned cool here and we should hit freezing temperatures by Sunday night. Plus, not sunny at all, perfectly grey and cloudy.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Halloween ladies!!!
> 
> *Jadeite*, you are brave if you googled anything to do with shirtless men and Halloween, lol. Can only imaging the CRAZY results!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, LOVE your missoni scarf, I didn't know that they ever went on sale. Hey, I think it will match my anemone B35, can I borrow it? My eldest DD is going to a party tonight as Frozen's Elsa, too ~ except she is in her mid-twenties, lol. Can't wait to see her costume when she sends me a pic later.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, the weather better cooperate and work in our favor with Mr Fireplace! The warmer the better outside, either that or turn the temp up to 80 degrees F in your house on installation day. It's turned cool here and we should hit freezing temperatures by Sunday night. Plus, not sunny at all, perfectly grey and cloudy.


 
Vigee, the sale helped me justify the mini-escape from BI.  I think it'll go really great with your anamone B. It has lighter lavender in the middle and darker purple at the edge. Perhaps I can borrow your B instead?  

xiangxiang, just imagine how hot your place will feel like when Mr. Fireplace shows up. I'm sure you'll be feeling warm all over.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, the sale helped me justify the mini-escape from BI.  I think it'll go really great with your anamone B. It has lighter lavender in the middle and darker purple at the edge. Perhaps I can borrow your B instead?
> 
> xiangxiang, just imagine how hot your place will feel like when Mr. Fireplace shows up. I'm sure you'll be feeling warm all over.



 I am sure!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, the sale helped me justify the mini-escape from BI.  I think it'll go really great with your anamone B. It has lighter lavender in the middle and darker purple at the edge. *Perhaps I can borrow your B instead? *
> 
> xiangxiang, just imagine how hot your place will feel like when Mr. Fireplace shows up. I'm sure you'll be feeling warm all over.



*Fabfashion*, you can borrow it anytime! What else are friends for? 

*xiangxiang*, all of us gals, I mean LADIES, spurring you on and giving you inspiration about Mr Fireplace, it's a wonder that you are getting any work done at all these days!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Halloween ladies!!!
> 
> *Jadeite*, you are brave if you googled anything to do with shirtless men and Halloween, lol. Can only imaging the CRAZY results!
> 
> 
> VigeeLeBrun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fabfashion*, you can borrow it anytime! What else are friends for?
> 
> *xiangxiang*, all of us gals, I mean LADIES, spurring you on and giving you inspiration about Mr Fireplace, it's a wonder that you are getting any work done at all these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're super sweet, Vigee!
Click to expand...


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, you can borrow it anytime! What else are friends for?
> 
> *xiangxiang*, all of us gals, I mean LADIES, spurring you on and giving you inspiration about Mr Fireplace, it's a wonder that you are getting any work done at all these days!



Work? What work *Vigee*? But luckily I am going through a quiet time at the moment. But next week it will start to ramp up soon.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Good morning, cafe friends!

It is pouring rain here and cold, brrrr. My plan is to stay in at home all day and read, online Christmas shop ~ almost finished ~ answer emails that are long over-due and in general be very lazy!

What is everyone doing today?


----------



## katekluet

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good morning, cafe friends!
> 
> It is pouring rain here and cold, brrrr. My plan is to stay in at home all day and read, online Christmas shop ~ almost finished ~ answer emails that are long over-due and in general be very lazy!
> 
> What is everyone doing today?


We are having well needed rain here so spending the day in front of a cozy fire with Lady Georgianna


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> We are having well needed rain here so spending the day in front of a cozy fire with Lady Georgianna



*kate*, a fire is a great idea for this rainy and cold day, brrr. How I miss Lady Georgianna! Must start a new series asap.


----------



## katekluet

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good morning, cafe friends!
> 
> It is pouring rain here and cold, brrrr. My plan is to stay in at home all day and read, online Christmas shop ~ almost finished ~ answer emails that are long over-due and in general be very lazy!
> 
> What is everyone doing today?





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *kate*, a fire is a great idea for this rainy and cold day, brrr. How I miss Lady Georgianna! Must start a new series asap.



Try the Maisie Dobbs series by Jacqueline Winspear....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Try the Maisie Dobbs series by Jacqueline Winspear....



Thanks *kate*, looking it up now on Amazon.


----------



## Jadeite

I had a lovely Japanese dinner celebrating my partner's birthday and feeling very pleased with the meal. Feeling happily satisfied and lazy now. I brought my new to me Claquette out and was pleased that she carried well.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> I had a lovely Japanese dinner celebrating my partner's birthday and feeling very pleased with the meal. Feeling happily satisfied and lazy now. I brought my new to me Claquette out and was pleased that she carried well.



Sounds like a wonderful evening, *Jadeite*!


----------



## Fabfashion

Hi eveyone!  

Halloween trick 'o treating in the freezing rain last night. I carried 'Queen Elsa' door to door as I didn't want her dress to get soaked and luckily 'Prince Hans' was able to walk on her own. It was rather quiet but productive. Only went to about 10 houses but got loads of candies and chocolate! Yippee for me, oops I meant the girls. We only got may be 30 kids at our house so lots of leftover chocolate left for me, oops the girls! 

Kate, fire sounds like a great idea. Need to turn ours on this weekend but then heard that next week is going to warm up to around 12-13C again (today 4C). I need my very own Mr. Fireplace. May have to kidnap him away from xiangxiang and then chincac. 

Jadeite, love Japanese food! Glad to hear the bday celebration went well. What did you get him for a present? Any H? My DH's bday is this coming Friday and I haven't got anything literally. I'm so bad I spent all my time dreaming up my own WL. Any ideas, ladies? My DH is so low maintenance, I always ended up getting shirts and socks.

Vigee, reading book all day sounds divine. I need to escape here and come join you.  At least tonight we'll be going out sans kiddies. We're attending a charity gala and how I wish I own a croc Egee right now. I'm borrowing my mom's vintage non-H black croc clutch.

BTW, I'm so tempted to escape BI. H.com Canada extended their free shipping to Nov. 15. I can always say it's for Xmas present, right?


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, all of us gals, I mean LADIES, spurring you on and giving you inspiration about Mr Fireplace, it's a wonder that you are getting any work done at all these days!





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Work? What work *Vigee*? But luckily I am going through a quiet time at the moment. But next week it will start to ramp up soon.



yeah exactly??!! work? what is that?? i spent the whole day chatting on the cafe about mr fireplace and laughing at my laptop  now officially a lazy weirdo in the office!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> yeah exactly??!! work? what is that?? i spent the whole day chatting on the cafe about mr fireplace and laughing at my laptop  now officially a lazy weirdo in the office!



*chincac*, my DH wants to know why I'm on my laptop all the time and I told him that I am in an online H Scarf Club. Yet I am laughing the whole day at my computer and he thinks I'm a lazy weirdo, too!


----------



## thyme

hi ladies... hope everyone is having a good weekend so far..

it was a really nice sunny day made the most of it before winter arrives..went for a late autumn walk in a 2650 acres estate in Wiltshire

the family who owned this house in the 18th and 19th century



also owned all this amazing landscapes..









Keira Knightley had a scene in Pride and Prejudice filmed here in this spot!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hi everyone!   It's been such a busy week, just popping in for a quick hello! 

*chincac*, Many thanks for sharing your gorgeous photos! Looks like it was a perfect fall day for your outing. I'd love to wander around that estate! Love your coat, it beautifully complements your bag.  

Here's a bit more autumnal cheer. I love these baby pumpkins!


----------



## Jadeite

etoile de mer said:


> Hi everyone!   It's been such a busy week, just popping in for a quick hello!
> 
> 
> 
> *chincac*, Many thanks for sharing your gorgeous photos! Looks like it was a perfect fall day for your outing. I'd love to wander around that estate! Love your coat, it beautifully complements your bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a bit more autumnal cheer. I love these baby pumpkins!




Those baby pumpkins are adorable.


----------



## Jadeite

chincac said:


> hi ladies... hope everyone is having a good weekend so far..
> 
> it was a really nice sunny day made the most of it before winter arrives..went for a late autumn walk in a 2650 acres estate in Wiltshire
> 
> the family who owned this house in the 18th and 19th century
> View attachment 2795438
> 
> 
> also owned all this amazing landscapes..
> View attachment 2795439
> 
> 
> View attachment 2795445
> 
> 
> View attachment 2795448
> 
> 
> Keira Knightley had a scene in Pride and Prejudice filmed here in this spot!
> View attachment 2795449




Beautiful scenary. Looks so inviting.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Morning ladies and Happy Sunday!

*chincac*, love your pics from the estate, it looks so grand and your anemone B  coordinates perfectly with your outfit. Need to find a coat in that color! 

*etoile*, those baby pumpkins are favorites of mine, too. Another great Autumn pic, thanks!

*Fabfashion*, how was your charity gala last night?

It's positively freezing here and I have a morning Genius Bar appointment with Apple. Brrr, not looking forward to going out!


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> hi ladies... hope everyone is having a good weekend so far..
> 
> it was a really nice sunny day made the most of it before winter arrives..went for a late autumn walk in a 2650 acres estate in Wiltshire
> 
> the family who owned this house in the 18th and 19th century
> View attachment 2795438
> 
> 
> also owned all this amazing landscapes..
> View attachment 2795439
> 
> 
> View attachment 2795445
> 
> 
> View attachment 2795448
> 
> 
> Keira Knightley had a scene in Pride and Prejudice filmed here in this spot!
> View attachment 2795449



What a beautiful estate! And you looked adorable in that outfit!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Hi everyone!   It's been such a busy week, just popping in for a quick hello!
> 
> *chincac*, Many thanks for sharing your gorgeous photos! Looks like it was a perfect fall day for your outing. I'd love to wander around that estate! Love your coat, it beautifully complements your bag.
> 
> Here's a bit more autumnal cheer. I love these baby pumpkins!



They are adorable! Are you going to cook them?


----------



## thyme

Good morning/afternoon ladies 

*etoile, Jadeite, Vigee and xiangxiang* thank you! 

*etoile*, those baby pumpkins looks soooo cute...are you going to make pumpkin soup? 

*Vigee*, glad i did the walk yesterday. it is now raining and gloomy here too..how many Genius Bar appointments have you had? sounded like you have had one every week..but hope they sort out all your problems though.


----------



## marbella8

Chincac- what beautiful scenery! How enjoyable to take a walk there 

Etoiledemer- I love those baby pumpkins; we always put them on the table too this time of year, with a couple white ones too to mix up the colors  let us know if you do cook them, as I would love to know what to do with them


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> Good morning/afternoon ladies
> 
> *etoile, Jadeite, Vigee and xiangxiang* thank you!
> 
> *etoile*, those baby pumpkins looks soooo cute...are you going to make pumpkin soup?
> 
> *Vigee*, glad i did the walk yesterday. it is now raining and gloomy here too..*how many Genius Bar appointments have you had?* sounded like you have had one every week..but hope they sort out all your problems though.



*chincac*, this is my THIRD Genius Bar appointment in two weeks. Now, I cannot access my iTunes library on one of my laptops. Needless to say I am running out of patience!


----------



## Mindi B

Vigee, so sorry about the computer woes.  That kind of thing makes me NUTS, and I make my DH deal with it.  I would end up throwing the device through a window (which would feel really good for about 2 seconds, but would probably not offer the device any lasting benefit).

chincac, thank you for the beautiful pictures.  I love England.  Can't wait to go back.  DH is going this fall for work but I can't go ().  Next year.  Sigh.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello *CapriTrotteur*! I had lunch outside with just a cotton shirt on! It was lovely! But apparently the rain will be back tomorrow.


Hi xiangxiang sounds a perfect lunch time.
Rain never seems far away though!
Let's hope it isn't too bad.
Yesterday was beautiful first thing, the sun was really golden.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Friday and Halloween, everyone!
> 
> No costume for me but one of my DDs dressed up as Queen Elsa and the other as Prince Hans from Frozen (she's really a tomboy and had to talk her out of Spiderman/Superman although I personally don't like Prince Hans as he was a bad person, oh well! ).
> 
> Freezing rain today at 3C/48F. Brrrr. Vigee, here's a pic of the zigzag scarf--just a fun little thing for casual days. Seen them over the years on others and happened to see it yesterday and on sale!  You can see how dark and dreary it was outside my car.
> 
> xiangxiang, if it's quite warm chances are you may just see your Mr. Fireplace shirtless. Doesn't hurt to turn up the heat in the house just in case.


Lovely scarf Fabfashion congrats.

BTW forgot to answer your question earlier regarding the newspapers and cleaning of silver.
DH just uses newspapers, nothing on them.
He reckons as they are slightly abrasive that is what does the job.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Vigee, so sorry about the computer woes.  That kind of thing makes me NUTS, and I make my DH deal with it.  I would end up throwing the device through a window (which would feel really good for about 2 seconds, but would probably not offer the device any lasting benefit).
> 
> chincac, thank you for the beautiful pictures.  I love England.  Can't wait to go back.  DH is going this fall for work but I can't go ().  Next year.  Sigh.



*Mindi*, Thanks! 
These computer problems are RARE with Mac products, so I have a great deal of patience with it. Plus, I am a techie at heart so computer problems just mean one more way for me to learn something new.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

chincac said:


> hi ladies... hope everyone is having a good weekend so far..
> 
> it was a really nice sunny day made the most of it before winter arrives..went for a late autumn walk in a 2650 acres estate in Wiltshire
> 
> the family who owned this house in the 18th and 19th century
> View attachment 2795438
> 
> 
> also owned all this amazing landscapes..
> View attachment 2795439
> 
> 
> View attachment 2795445
> 
> 
> View attachment 2795448
> 
> 
> Keira Knightley had a scene in Pride and Prejudice filmed here in this spot!
> View attachment 2795449


Hi chincac beautiful photos's and a perfect outfit too!!
Where is the estate?
Is it Longleat?
Glad that you had a good day out!


----------



## thyme

Mindi B said:


> Vigee, so sorry about the computer woes.  That kind of thing makes me NUTS, and I make my DH deal with it.  I would end up throwing the device through a window (which would feel really good for about 2 seconds, but would probably not offer the device any lasting benefit).
> 
> chincac, thank you for the beautiful pictures.  I love England.  Can't wait to go back.  DH is going this fall for work but I can't go ().  Next year.  Sigh.



*Mindi*..you and i have the same temperament.. I am the same too!! always feel like hurling my problematic devices through my balcony 

and thank you! next time you are in England, we are having duck's tongue and cow's tummy remember?? preferably with you and your new poncho!!


----------



## thyme

marbella8 said:


> Chincac- what beautiful scenery! How enjoyable to take a walk there
> 
> Etoiledemer- I love those baby pumpkins; we always put them on the table too this time of year, with a couple white ones too to mix up the colors  let us know if you do cook them, as I would love to know what to do with them



thank you *marbella8*  it was soo nice and beautiful.. we are planning to go back in spring to see the flowers


----------



## thyme

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi chincac beautiful photos's and a perfect outfit too!!
> Where is the estate?
> Is it Longleat?
> Glad that you had a good day out!



hey *Capri* thank you! it's Stourhead...Longleat will be next.. I have never been.


----------



## katekluet

chincac said:


> hi ladies... hope everyone is having a good weekend so far..
> 
> it was a really nice sunny day made the most of it before winter arrives..went for a late autumn walk in a 2650 acres estate in Wiltshire
> 
> the family who owned this house in the 18th and 19th century
> View attachment 2795438
> 
> 
> also owned all this amazing landscapes..
> View attachment 2795439
> 
> 
> View attachment 2795445
> 
> 
> View attachment 2795448
> 
> 
> Keira Knightley had a scene in Pride and Prejudice filmed here in this spot!
> View attachment 2795449


Chincac, really enjoyed the photos of the beautiful estate and you look so great in that coat with your bag!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Morning ladies and Happy Sunday!
> 
> *chincac*, love your pics from the estate, it looks so grand and your anemone B  coordinates perfectly with your outfit. Need to find a coat in that color!
> 
> *etoile*, those baby pumpkins are favorites of mine, too. Another great Autumn pic, thanks!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, how was your charity gala last night?
> 
> It's positively freezing here and I have a morning Genius Bar appointment with Apple. Brrr, not looking forward to going out!


Hi Vigee
Hope that your Genius Bar appointment sorted your Mac issues out.
Hope you have a great day and stay warm!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

etoile de mer said:


> Hi everyone!   It's been such a busy week, just popping in for a quick hello!
> 
> *chincac*, Many thanks for sharing your gorgeous photos! Looks like it was a perfect fall day for your outing. I'd love to wander around that estate! Love your coat, it beautifully complements your bag.
> 
> Here's a bit more autumnal cheer. I love these baby pumpkins!


Etoile, they look gorgeous!
Are you going to do something yummy with them.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Mindi B said:


> Vigee, so sorry about the computer woes.  That kind of thing makes me NUTS, and I make my DH deal with it.  I would end up throwing the device through a window (which would feel really good for about 2 seconds, but would probably not offer the device any lasting benefit).
> 
> chincac, thank you for the beautiful pictures.  I love England.  Can't wait to go back.  DH is going this fall for work but I can't go ().  Next year.  Sigh.


Hi Mindi
Are you back from Vacay, or not gone yet.
What a shame you can't come with DH, that would have been a fun trip for you.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

chincac said:


> hey *Capri* thank you! it's Stourhead...Longleat will be next.. I have never been.


Hi Chincac
I have never been to Stourhead, I didn't know it was a NT property, must check it out.
I have been to Longleat when I stayed at Center Parcs there, but not visited the estate.
There are so many lovely places to see.
Your photo's are truly stunning, and love them with the "H" eye candy too.


----------



## thyme

katekluet said:


> Chincac, really enjoyed the photos of the beautiful estate and you look so great in that coat with your bag!



thank you *kate*



CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi Chincac
> I have never been to Stourhead, I didn't know it was a NT property, must check it out.
> I have been to Longleat when I stayed at Center Parcs there, but not visited the estate.
> There are so many lovely places to see.
> Your photo's are truly stunning, and love them with the "H" eye candy too.



thank you my dear. it is part owned by NT and the family owns the rest of it. yes they are sooo many lovely places in England I want to visit...slowly but surely..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi Vigee
> Hope that your Genius Bar appointment sorted your Mac issues out.
> Hope you have a great day and stay warm!



*Capri*, my Genius Bar appointment was a FAIL, darn it. Need to back-up my entire laptop and they want to erase everything and do ANOTHER install of Yosemite.

It's very windy and cool here today and DH is building a fire in the fireplace as I write this. Then, we will be watching football and having chili for dinner. 

What are you doing today?


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Sunday, Ladies! 

chincac, that's a very beautiful estate. Thank you for sharing! Love your whole outfit with the bag. 

capri, thank you. It's a knitted scarf so I don't have to worry about the rain unlike silk scarves. And thank you for the intel on the newspaper. Sounds like it works well on silver. Who knew?

Vigee, sorry to hear about the ongoing problem with yosemite. Makes me worried for when I have to install it in a few weeks. BTW, I've reserved the iPhone 6 plus but it won't be ready for at least 3 weeks. I hope I don't regret the size. The gala was wonderful! Lots of good performances. There were silent auctions going on and they had a couple of H items. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw a Zebra Pegasus 90 silk. If I didn't just get a ZP CSGM, I'd have bid on it. There was a yellow H tie but DH didn't care for it. In the end, I lost out on a Tom Ford sunnies but won a light gray cashmere sweater, a pair of Carrera sunnies for DH and a heart shaped charm necklace for me. Fun night! 

BTW, I just pulled out my first dip dye scarf from the box and it's a bit wrinkled. I'm wondering if I can steam it with a steamer or should I just press it with an iron (dry without steam)?

Hi xiangxiang, Mindi, Kate, Marbella.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Sunday, Ladies!
> 
> chincac, that's a very beautiful estate. Thank you for sharing! Love your whole outfit with the bag.
> 
> capri, thank you. It's a knitted scarf so I don't have to worry about the rain unlike silk scarves. And thank you for the intel on the newspaper. Sounds like it works well on silver. Who knew?
> 
> Vigee, sorry to hear about the ongoing problem with yosemite. Makes me worried for when I have to install it in a few weeks. BTW, I've reserved the iPhone 6 plus but it won't be ready for at least 3 weeks. I hope I don't regret the size. The gala was wonderful! Lots of good performances. There were silent auctions going on and they had a couple of H items. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw a Zebra Pegasus 90 silk. If I didn't just get a ZP CSGM, I'd have bid on it. There was a yellow H tie but DH didn't care for it. In the end, I lost out on a Tom Ford sunnies but won a light gray cashmere sweater, a pair of Carrera sunnies for DH and a heart shaped charm necklace for me. Fun night!
> 
> BTW, I just pulled out my first dip dye scarf from the box and it's a bit wrinkled. I'm wondering if I can steam it with a steamer or should I just press it with an iron (dry without steam)?
> 
> Hi xiangxiang, Mindi, Kate, Marbella.



Hi Fabfashion, just pop in to say a quick hi. For the scarf, I think you can try to hang it in the bathroom when you are having a shower or bath. The bath room steam should do it if your scarf is not really deeply wrinkled.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Sunday, Ladies!
> 
> chincac, that's a very beautiful estate. Thank you for sharing! Love your whole outfit with the bag.
> 
> capri, thank you. It's a knitted scarf so I don't have to worry about the rain unlike silk scarves. And thank you for the intel on the newspaper. Sounds like it works well on silver. Who knew?
> 
> Vigee, sorry to hear about the ongoing problem with yosemite. Makes me worried for when I have to install it in a few weeks. BTW, I've reserved the iPhone 6 plus but it won't be ready for at least 3 weeks. I hope I don't regret the size. The gala was wonderful! Lots of good performances. There were silent auctions going on and they had a couple of H items. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw a Zebra Pegasus 90 silk. If I didn't just get a ZP CSGM, I'd have bid on it. There was a yellow H tie but DH didn't care for it. In the end, I lost out on a Tom Ford sunnies but won a light gray cashmere sweater, a pair of Carrera sunnies for DH and a heart shaped charm necklace for me. Fun night!
> 
> BTW, I just pulled out my first dip dye scarf from the box and it's a bit wrinkled. I'm wondering if I can steam it with a steamer or should I just press it with an iron (dry without steam)?
> 
> Hi xiangxiang, Mindi, Kate, Marbella.



*Fabfashion*, I am sure that your Yosemite installation will be fine! This is just a very random problem and my first installation on my other laptop is now okay. Please let me know if you love your iPhone 6 Plus. My bet is that your children and you will enjoy it and put it to good use.

Sounds like you had a great evening yesterday ~ love silent auctions and it seems like they had a lot of wonderful items. Yay! 

*Mindi*, *Anfang* and *Julide* are MIA. Where art thou, ladies?

Hope that everyone is having a great day or evening.


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Capri*, my Genius Bar appointment was a FAIL, darn it. Need to back-up my entire laptop and they want to erase everything and do ANOTHER install of Yosemite.
> 
> It's very windy and cool here today and DH is building a fire in the fireplace as I write this. Then, we will be watching football and having chili for dinner.
> 
> What are you doing today?



*Vigee*, sorry to hear about your Apple woes..hang in there..I love to have a proper fireplace. sounds so cozy and romantic! ahhh..where is my Mr Fireplace...???!! it's all *xiangxiang's* fault..



Fabfashion said:


> Happy Sunday, Ladies!
> 
> chincac, that's a very beautiful estate. Thank you for sharing! Love your whole outfit with the bag.
> 
> capri, thank you. It's a knitted scarf so I don't have to worry about the rain unlike silk scarves. And thank you for the intel on the newspaper. Sounds like it works well on silver. Who knew?
> 
> Vigee, sorry to hear about the ongoing problem with yosemite. Makes me worried for when I have to install it in a few weeks. BTW, I've reserved the iPhone 6 plus but it won't be ready for at least 3 weeks. I hope I don't regret the size. The gala was wonderful! Lots of good performances. There were silent auctions going on and they had a couple of H items. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw a Zebra Pegasus 90 silk. If I didn't just get a ZP CSGM, I'd have bid on it. There was a yellow H tie but DH didn't care for it. In the end, I lost out on a Tom Ford sunnies but won a light gray cashmere sweater, a pair of Carrera sunnies for DH and a heart shaped charm necklace for me. Fun night!
> 
> BTW, I just pulled out my first dip dye scarf from the box and it's a bit wrinkled. I'm wondering if I can steam it with a steamer or should I just press it with an iron (dry without steam)?
> 
> Hi xiangxiang, Mindi, Kate, Marbella.



Hi *Fabfashion* your gala dinner sounds really fun!! congrats on your new goodies..and thank you! btw is water not ok with silk? i get drops of water on my silk twills all the time from washing hands..but it dries off very quickly..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*chincac*, a fireplace is romantic and WARM, lol. Must go downstairs and get more wood for it now!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, a fireplace is romantic and WARM, lol. Must go downstairs and get more wood for it now!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


>



*chincac*, I've got your number, girlfriend!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, I've got your number, girlfriend!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


>



*chincac*, we need to get Mr Fireplace over to you with his book, immediately! 

*xiangxiang's* fireplace installation may have to wait a few WEEKS, lol.


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, we need to get Mr Fireplace over to you with his book, immediately!
> 
> *xiangxiang's* fireplace installation may have to wait a few WEEKS, lol.



yes yes  yes..pronto!! 

*xiangxiang * can forget about her fireplace!!


----------



## Jadeite

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, a fireplace is romantic and WARM, lol. Must go downstairs and get more wood for it now!




Vigee you don't need a Genius Bar to fix your Mac you need a Fireplace hottie to rescue you.


----------



## Jadeite

The weekend just went in a blur for me and here I am in the way to work. Yawn. 

Vigee I don't think the Genius Bar is any genius if they said to erase and reinstall. That's the kind of solution I want to smack their heads with a thick roll of newspaper with. Unless they all look like Mr Fireplace hottie....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Vigee you don't need a Genius Bar to fix your Mac you need a Fireplace hottie to rescue you.



Awww, *Jadeite*, I think that you are so RIGHT!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Monday, Ladies!  

Hope you're having a good start to your week. Our time changed back an hour over the weekend but I ended up staying 2 hours later so I was even more tired yesterday and today. LOL. 

chincac, from what I gathered the prolonged exposure to dampness and water can stretch and damage silk fibres. I googled up how to care for silk scarves and pressing with very low iron setting is okay and preferably laying a towel with fine weave on top first (coarse weave may leave an imprint and watch for water spitting from the iron's steam setting). xiangxiang, I may just hang it up in the bathroom. It's just a tiny bit wrinkled from storage but I'm all thumbs with iron and will most likely end up burning myself.  

Vigee, now that I've decided on the iPhone model the 3 weeks wait seems torturous! I wanted it yesterday!  Funny how the minds works.  I wore my purple Marwari and took raisin B out for the first time today. Posted it on the action thread as well but could I tempt you to come be my Marwari twin? 

BTW, I'm so annoyed at myself. I saw the rose PdV CSGM popped up on H.com Canada late Saturday night. I was tired from the gala so thought I'd check it out on Sunday. Well, it's gone again! At least I don't have to escape BI.


----------



## thyme

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, Ladies!
> 
> Hope you're having a good start to your week. Our time changed back an hour over the weekend but I ended up staying 2 hours later so I was even more tired yesterday and today. LOL.
> 
> chincac, from what I gathered the prolonged exposure to dampness and water can stretch and damage silk fibres. I googled up how to care for silk scarves and pressing with very low iron setting is okay and preferably laying a towel with fine weave on top first (coarse weave may leave an imprint and watch for water spitting from the iron's steam setting). xiangxiang, I may just hang it up in the bathroom. It's just a tiny bit wrinkled from storage but I'm all thumbs with iron and will most likely end up burning myself.
> 
> Vigee, now that I've decided on the iPhone model the 3 weeks wait seems torturous! I wanted it yesterday!  Funny how the minds works.  I wore my purple Marwari and took raisin B out for the first time today. Posted it on the action thread as well but could I tempt you to come be my Marwari twin?
> 
> BTW, I'm so annoyed at myself. I saw the rose PdV CSGM popped up on H.com Canada late Saturday night. I was tired from the gala so thought I'd check it out on Sunday. Well, it's gone again! At least I don't have to escape BI.



thanks *Fabfashion.*. and the marwari perfect for your raisin B! aaarrgghhh i want the rose pdf as well..hope you can find it soon..


----------



## Fabfashion

chincac said:


> thanks *Fabfashion.*. and the marwari perfect for your raisin B! aaarrgghhh i want the rose pdf as well..hope you can find it soon..


 
chincac, hope you find yours too! The case of disappering PdV. LOL.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, Ladies!
> 
> Hope you're having a good start to your week. Our time changed back an hour over the weekend but I ended up staying 2 hours later so I was even more tired yesterday and today. LOL.
> 
> chincac, from what I gathered the prolonged exposure to dampness and water can stretch and damage silk fibres. I googled up how to care for silk scarves and pressing with very low iron setting is okay and preferably laying a towel with fine weave on top first (coarse weave may leave an imprint and watch for water spitting from the iron's steam setting). xiangxiang, I may just hang it up in the bathroom. It's just a tiny bit wrinkled from storage but I'm all thumbs with iron and will most likely end up burning myself.
> 
> Vigee, now that I've decided on the iPhone model the 3 weeks wait seems torturous! I wanted it yesterday!  Funny how the minds works.  I wore my purple Marwari and took raisin B out for the first time today. Posted it on the action thread as well but could I tempt you to come be my Marwari twin?
> 
> BTW, I'm so annoyed at myself. I saw the rose PdV CSGM popped up on H.com Canada late Saturday night. I was tired from the gala so thought I'd check it out on Sunday. Well, it's gone again! At least I don't have to escape BI.



You wear it so well my Mawari twin! Try hang your DD in the bathroom for a few days allowing it go through a few showers and baths. I think it will sort it out. I am terrible at ironing so I never iron anything. With silk, I would be too scared.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, Ladies!
> 
> Hope you're having a good start to your week. Our time changed back an hour over the weekend but I ended up staying 2 hours later so I was even more tired yesterday and today. LOL.
> 
> chincac, from what I gathered the prolonged exposure to dampness and water can stretch and damage silk fibres. I googled up how to care for silk scarves and pressing with very low iron setting is okay and preferably laying a towel with fine weave on top first (coarse weave may leave an imprint and watch for water spitting from the iron's steam setting). xiangxiang, I may just hang it up in the bathroom. It's just a tiny bit wrinkled from storage but I'm all thumbs with iron and will most likely end up burning myself.
> 
> Vigee, now that I've decided on the iPhone model the 3 weeks wait seems torturous! I wanted it yesterday!  Funny how the minds works.  I wore my purple Marwari and took raisin B out for the first time today. Posted it on the action thread as well but could I tempt you to come be my Marwari twin?
> 
> BTW, I'm so annoyed at myself. I saw the rose PdV CSGM popped up on H.com Canada late Saturday night. I was tired from the gala so thought I'd check it out on Sunday. Well, it's gone again! At least I don't have to escape BI.



And your gala dinner sounded so much fun!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, we need to get Mr Fireplace over to you with his book, immediately!
> 
> *xiangxiang's* fireplace installation may have to wait a few WEEKS, lol.





chincac said:


> yes yes  yes..pronto!!
> 
> *xiangxiang * can forget about her fireplace!!



Easy ladies! My fireplace takes place first! Then the reading etc...


----------



## Julide

Hi all!!This weather has me ready to cuddle up to a warm fire too.

Fab love your scarf!

I hope everyone had a great weekend. I was busy and had little time of tPF.Must catch up!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Julide said:


> Hi all!!This weather has me ready to cuddle up to a warm fire too.
> 
> Fab love your scarf!
> 
> I hope everyone had a great weekend. I was busy and had little time of tPF.Must catch up!



Julide, good to hear from you! Hope you are not too busy! Is it getting cold where you are too? Our weather has definitely turned to much colder. Wool coats and gloves! Might be able to wear my new H gloves soon!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Julide, good to hear from you! Hope you are not too busy! Is it getting cold where you are too? Our weather has definitely turned to much colder. Wool coats and gloves! Might be able to wear my new H gloves soon!


 
xiangxiang, what's happening with your search for a poncho? I so wish I could carry it off but fear I'll be sweeping the floor with it.  So tempted to ask my SA to show me one but I can see her mentally roll her eyes (she'll be too polite to say I'm too short for it). 

Hi Julide.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, what's happening with your search for a poncho? I so wish I could carry it off but fear I'll be sweeping the floor with it.  So tempted to ask my SA to show me one but I can see her mentally roll her eyes (she'll be too polite to say I'm too short for it).
> 
> Hi Julide.



Hi Fabfashion, I am waiting for the stripy version to come in and I will try that one. I don't think I will be able to pull it off though. And I know my SO will hate it.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*Fabfashion* and *xiangxiang*, there is no way that I can pull off that H poncho! Not that either of you are asking my opinion, lol. So, I'm just butting in here, but I saw it was being posted about with pics on another TPF thread, too.

*xiangxiang*, your fireplace installation will definitely come first, then *chincac* can have Mr Fireplace!

*Fabfashion*, will you ID your black leather top? Love it!

Hi *Julide*, you have been missed!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion* and *xiangxiang*, there is no way that I can pull off that H poncho! Not that either of you are asking my opinion, lol. So, I'm just butting in here, but I saw it was being posted about with pics on another TPF thread, too.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, your fireplace installation will definitely come first, then *chincac* can have Mr Fireplace!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, will you ID your black leather top? Love it!
> 
> Hi *Julide*, you have been missed!



Ok we get it, you can't pull off that H poncho, so are you able to pull off some other poncho? On a more serious note, I somehow can't see you in a poncho either. Definitely too bohemian for you! Probably for me too!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion* and *xiangxiang*, there is no way that I can pull off that H poncho! Not that either of you are asking my opinion, lol. So, I'm just butting in here, but I saw it was being posted about with pics on another TPF thread, too.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, your fireplace installation will definitely come first, then *chincac* can have Mr Fireplace!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, will you ID your black leather top? Love it!
> 
> Hi *Julide*, you have been missed!



Ok we get it, you can't pull off that H poncho, so are you able to pull off some other poncho? Joking aside, I somehow can't see you in a poncho either. Definitely too bohemian for you! Probably for me too!


----------



## thyme

Hello *Julide* 





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion* and *xiangxiang*, there is no way that I can pull off that H poncho! Not that either of you are asking my opinion, lol. So, I'm just butting in here, but I saw it was being posted about with pics on another TPF thread, too.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, your fireplace installation will definitely come first, then *chincac* can have Mr Fireplace!



*Vigee*, you are supposed to be on my side not *xiangxiang* 

I am not a fan of the poncho either....



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ok we get it, you can't pull off that H poncho, so are you able to pull off some other poncho? On a more serious note, I somehow can't see you in a poncho either. Definitely too bohemian for you! Probably for me too!



 see you have made *Vigee* blush and disappear from the cafe!! whose poncho is *Vigee* pulling off by the way??


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Oopsy, I have been busy pulling off my new H poncho for Mr Fireplace, lol! He made a surprise visit down the chimney. Man thief alert! 

*chincac*, all kidding aside, once *xiangxiang's* fireplace is installed he is ALL yours and I will throw in the Kama Sutra as a gift. 

*xiangxiang*, I would literally look like a hobbit in that H poncho!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Oopsy, I have been busy pulling off my new H poncho for Mr Fireplace, lol! He made a surprise visit down the chimney. Man thief alert! *
> 
> *chincac*, all kidding aside, once *xiangxiang's* fireplace is installed he is ALL yours and I will throw in the Kama Sutra as a gift.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, I would literally look like a hobbit in that H poncho!


----------



## Jadeite

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Oopsy, I have been busy pulling off my new H poncho for Mr Fireplace, lol! He made a surprise visit down the chimney. Man thief alert!
> 
> *chincac*, all kidding aside, once *xiangxiang's* fireplace is installed he is ALL yours and I will throw in the Kama Sutra as a gift.
> 
> :




Maybe he should be delivered bare bodied wrapped in a poncho. With a karma sutra. Lol


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Maybe he should be delivered bare bodied wrapped in a poncho. With a karma sutra. Lol



*Jadeite*, that's an even BETTER idea! The image of this, oh my!


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Maybe he should be delivered bare bodied wrapped in a poncho. With a karma sutra. Lol


xiangxiang, why not try Jadeite's idea for your poncho. It'll definitely change your SO's mind.  Kidding aside, I saw your pic on the poncho thread and you can definitely wear it. I think the key is the right color and pattern combination and then throw in a pair of rocking boots and attitude.


----------



## Fabfashion

chincac said:


>


Ladies, I think we need an app and set up Mr. Fireplace like a timeshare. One week with xiangxiang, then one week with chincac,...


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Oopsy, I have been busy pulling off my new H poncho for Mr Fireplace, lol! He made a surprise visit down the chimney. Man thief alert!
> 
> *chincac*, all kidding aside, once *xiangxiang's* fireplace is installed he is ALL yours and I will throw in the Kama Sutra as a gift.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, I would literally look like a hobbit in that H poncho!


Vigee, I can't imagine you looking anywhere even remotely close to a hobbit. Me maybe but definitely not you--I'm short and stubby.  You're more Cate Blanchete's Galadriel.


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Ladies, I think we need an app and set up Mr. Fireplace like a timeshare. One week with xiangxiang, then one week with chincac,...




Bwahahahahah!! I'm not certain if chincac is up for sharing. 

Then again I still have 69 tests for Mr Fireplace to perform.... Rofl.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Bwahahahahah!! I'm not certain if chincac is up for sharing.
> 
> Then again I still have 69 tests for Mr Fireplace to perform.... Rofl.


Jadeite, I think you need an assistant for that complex test.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, I can't imagine you looking anywhere even remotely close to a hobbit. Me maybe but definitely not you--I'm short and stubby.  You're more Cate Blanchete's Galadriel.



*Fabfashion*, aww jeez, that's nice of you and she is one of my favorite characters from the movie.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ladies, I went to bed for 8 hours and you ladies are up to no good again!  When I said Vigee could pull off some other poncho, I just meant something like a Burberry poncho. :giggles::giggles: Not Mr. Fireplace hottie's poncho!


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, I went to bed for 8 hours and you ladies are up to no good again!  When I said Vigee could pull off some other poncho, I just meant something like a Burberry poncho.  Not Mr. Fireplace hottie's poncho!


 
oops 



Jadeite said:


> Bwahahahahah!! I'm not certain if chincac is up for sharing.
> 
> Then again I still have 69 tests for Mr Fireplace to perform.... Rofl.


 


Fabfashion said:


> Jadeite, I think you need an assistant for that complex test.


 
nothing complex about 69 and yes *Jadeite* is right..no sharing!! 



Fabfashion said:


> Ladies, I think we need an app and set up Mr. Fireplace like a timeshare. One week with xiangxiang, then one week with chincac,...


 
ehhh.. i think he will be doing very different things with both of us but both involves lots of sweat 



Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, I can't imagine you looking anywhere even remotely close to a hobbit. Me maybe but definitely not you--I'm short and stubby.  You're more Cate Blanchete's Galadriel.


 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, aww jeez, that's nice of you and she is one of my favorite characters from the movie.


 
*Fabfashion* I am sure you are nowhere near a hobbit but agree *Vigee* is definitely Galadriel.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks, chincac! 

Happy Tuesday, ladies!

My schedule is open today except for a morning conference call and the weather isn't quite as cold. Plus, I have almost all of my Christmas shopping finished, which is great considering that I usually wait until the last minute.

Yay, should be a good day. What does everyone have planned?


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Tuesday, everyone!  It's been a hectic Tuesday and only have a little breather now. Vigee, I'm so envious that you've got your Xmas shopping almost done already. I haven't even started. And my DH's bday is this Friday and I've got nothing...nada. Yikes! Perhaps he'll settle for a combined birthday/Xmas present. Guys are so hard to buy for (at least mine because he rarely needs/wants anything). I guess I can always offer him my iphone 6+ as an interim present and order myself another one.  

I was a little bad earlier. Kept checking for the rose PdV on H.com Canada and it still showed up on search but disappeared when I clicked on it. I called C/S to inquire and she said it was sold. She checked the system and none's available in Canada. When she asked if I want to be notified when it comes in, guess what I said? Yes, of course. :shame: Is that considered BI (almost) escape? She asked how I wanted to be contacted so I said through my SA. Then my SA called right after and said she got the message and will let me know when it comes in. She also has the rose FI CS pm that I've been eying so she'll hold that until the PdV comes in so I can see both. I feel so guilty! I so have no willpower! Help!

Nico, where art thou? Would love for you to come see them with me. Hopefully, you'll discourage me instead of cheering me on.  

Hope everyoone is having a great day.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Tuesday, everyone!  It's been a hectic Tuesday and only have a little breather now. Vigee, I'm so envious that you've got your Xmas shopping almost done already. I haven't even started. And my DH's bday is this Friday and I've got nothing...nada. Yikes! Perhaps he'll settle for a combined birthday/Xmas present. Guys are so hard to buy for (at least mine because he rarely needs/wants anything). I guess I can always offer him my iphone 6+ as an interim present and order myself another one.
> 
> I was a little bad earlier. Kept checking for the rose PdV on H.com Canada and it still showed up on search but disappeared when I clicked on it. I called C/S to inquire and she said it was sold. She checked the system and none's available in Canada. When she asked if I want to be notified when it comes in, guess what I said? Yes, of course. :shame: Is that considered BI (almost) escape? She asked how I wanted to be contacted so I said through my SA. Then my SA called right after and said she got the message and will let me know when it comes in. She also has the rose FI CS pm that I've been eying so she'll hold that until the PdV comes in so I can see both. I feel so guilty! I so have no willpower! Help!
> 
> Nico, where art thou? Would love for you to come see them with me. Hopefully, you'll discourage me instead of cheering me on.
> 
> Hope everyoone is having a great day.



*Fabfashion*, I sympathise. My DH only wants PRACTICAL gifts, which means no clothes ~ he claims he has over 100 shirts in 3 closets ~ so, I bought him a Christmas stocking stuffer present that is totally practical. Wait for it, ladies! Yes, 6 mother-of-pearl with blue inlay handle caviar spoons from Petrossian. Well, he loves caviar, so I think that's practical. 

What about an H tie for your DH's birthday or H cufflinks? Books or a watch? They are all great presents. 

Yes, buying a GM or two is definitely an escape from BI, haha. But in full disclosure, I just bought 2 Au Carre belt buckles in PHW and GHW. Bad girl here.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, I sympathise. My DH only wants PRACTICAL gifts, which means no clothes ~ he claims he has over 100 shirts in 3 closets ~ so, I bought him a Christmas stocking stuffer present that is totally practical. Wait for it, ladies! Yes, 6 mother-of-pearl with blue inlay handle caviar spoons from Petrossian. Well, he loves caviar, so I think that's practical.
> 
> What about an H tie for your DH's birthday or H cufflinks? Books or a watch? They are all great presents.
> 
> Yes, buying a GM or two is definitely an escape from BI, haha. But in full disclosure, I just bought 2 Au Carre belt buckles in PHW and GHW. Bad girl here.


 
Thanks for the gift ideas, Vigee.  Got him a watch last anniversary. Will scan the H.com site to see what mens items they have. Trying not to go anywhere close to the store. 

Congrats on the belt buckles. Promise I won't tell.  Mod pics please.  BTW, my leather top was from Express.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks for the gift ideas, Vigee.  Got him a watch last anniversary. Will scan the H.com site to see what mens items they have. Trying not to go anywhere close to the store.
> 
> Congrats on the belt buckles. Promise I won't tell.  Mod pics please.  BTW, my leather top was from Express.




Fabfashion, let me know what gifts you get your DH. 

Love that Express leather top, going to look for it now!


----------



## Julide

Hi all!!

Ponchos and Mr fireplace!?!?Chinac you are too funny!!

Jadeite and the kama sutra, with a poncho...I don't know if that would work...


XiangXiang see what you have started?

Fab and Vigee I am so amazed that you are both Christmas shopping! Wow! So organized!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, I sympathise. My DH only wants PRACTICAL gifts, which means no clothes ~ he claims he has over 100 shirts in 3 closets ~ so, I bought him a Christmas stocking stuffer present that is totally practical. Wait for it, ladies! Yes, *6 mother-of-pearl with blue inlay handle caviar spoons from Petrossian*. Well, he loves caviar, so I think that's practical.
> 
> What about an H tie for your DH's birthday or H cufflinks? Books or a watch? They are all great presents.
> 
> Yes, buying a GM or two is definitely an escape from BI, haha. But in full disclosure, I just bought 2 Au Carre belt buckles in PHW and GHW. Bad girl here.



Vigee, loves how your mind works. My DH loves steaks, perhaps I should get him some Henckels steak knives--don't think they have mother of pearl model though. 

Julide, hope you've been keeping well. No Mr. Fireplace at your end? Perhaps you can ask to borrow one after chincac's done with him although not sure what will be left of him.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, loves how your mind works. *My DH loves steaks, perhaps I should get him some Henckels steak knives*--don't think they have mother of pearl model though.
> 
> Julide, hope you've been keeping well. No Mr. Fireplace at your end? Perhaps you can ask to borrow one after chincac's done with him although not sure what will be left of him.



*Fabfashion*, I think that the steak knives for your DH are a great idea ~ go for it!


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Julide, hope you've been keeping well. No Mr. Fireplace at your end? Perhaps you can ask to borrow one after chincac's done with him although not sure what will be left of him.




One or both of them will be very well used.


----------



## Jadeite

Vigee, a dumb question I'm sure - but is a caviar spoon different from say a small teaspoon?


----------



## Julide

Jadeite, I think a caviar spoon is made from a non reactive material. I think metal does not react wel with caviar. So I think the spoons are made of horn or shell. I maybe wrong and sorry for butting in on the conversation.:shame:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Julide said:


> Jadeite, I think a caviar spoon is made from a non reactive material. I think metal does not react wel with caviar. So I think the spoons are made of horn or shell. I maybe wrong and sorry for butting in on the conversation.:shame:



*Julide*, well said and that's exactly it! 

Hopefully, these caviar spoons from Petrossian will be a great stocking stuffer for DH because we always have caviar during the holidays, especially during Christmas Brunch. 

Morning ladies, happy Wednesday!


----------



## biscuit1

Good morning group !  Trying to get back into the swing of things. It's a bit of a challenge to keep up with all the ongoings. I will try .
Caviar spoons have traditionally been made of horn, mother of pearl and gold. It's silver that has the chemical reaction (icky taste) with caviar- similar to eating soft boiled eggs with silver. Caviar does not mind metal as that is what it is packaged in.


----------



## katekluet

biscuit1 said:


> Good morning group !  Trying to get back into the swing of things. It's a bit of a challenge to keep up with all the ongoings. I will try .
> Caviar spoons have traditionally been made of horn, mother of pearl and gold. It's silver that has the chemical reaction (icky taste) with caviar- similar to eating soft boiled eggs with silver. Caviar does not mind metal as that is what it is packaged in.


biscuit, nice to hear from you, have missed you!


----------



## Julide

Good to know that iris only one metal and not them all!! Thanks biscuit!

Vigee you are a thoughtful gift giver!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Julide said:


> Good to know that iris only one metal and not them all!! Thanks biscuit!
> 
> Vigee you are a thoughtful gift giver!



Thanks *Julide*! I try my best to give thoughtful prezzies. Usually, I wait until the last minute and feel like I come up short sometimes but not this year! 

And thanks *biscuit* for the additional information about caviar spoons. 

Hi, kate! 

My caviar spoons are due to arrive today and can't wait to check them out. 

Hope that everyone is having a great day!


----------



## katekluet

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks *Julide*! I try my best to give thoughtful prezzies. Usually, I wait until the last minute and feel like I come up short sometimes but not this year!
> 
> And thanks *biscuit* for the additional information about caviar spoons.
> 
> Hi, kate!
> 
> My caviar spoons are due to arrive today and can't wait to check them out.
> 
> Hope that everyone is having a great day!


Sounds lovely, Vigee, isn't it fun to find an unusual and perfect gift!
It is beautiful, sunny, 70 degrees here today


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Sounds lovely, Vigee, isn't it fun to find an unusual and perfect gift!
> It is beautiful, sunny, 70 degrees here today



*kate*, I am totally jealous of your sunshine, lol. 

Grey and overcast here but it's 58 degrees F, so that's not too bad!


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello, everyone! Hi biscuit1.   (BTW, I hope you're all caught up on Mr. Fireplace. )

Went looking for DH's present during lunch time but no luck. May stop by H tomorrow as a last resort. I have no self control so I'm not responsible for my action if I come out with something else other than DH's present.  I was thinking that a mens scarf may work. Will see if they have any in stock and which cw. I'm interested in the Follow Up. Anybody's SO has one?


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion- got the general Mr.Fireplace train of thought ! I need a Mr. Wood burning stove as of 2 weeks ago. 
 For hubby gift...Williams Sonoma has an entire page of steak knives. I just looked and they do have locations in Canada. Some cutlery is on sale.


----------



## biscuit1

katekluet said:


> biscuit, nice to hear from you, have missed you!



Thanx Kate !   I am trying to keep up and I'm sure there is too much to catch up on.My brains are a bit scrambled. Work with me.. I think I promised you an unfinished / or not yet begun needlepoint canvas count ?????
I'm getting closer to opening that wooden chest they're hanging out in.


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> Fabfashion- got the general Mr.Fireplace train of thought ! I need a Mr. Wood burning stove as of 2 weeks ago.
> For hubby gift...Williams Sonoma has an entire page of steak knives. I just looked and they do have locations in Canada. Some cutlery is on sale.


 
Thanks, biscuit1! WS is about 5 mins walk from H on the same street. I'll be safer there.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, biscuit1! WS is about 5 mins walk from H on the same street. I'll be safer there.



*Fabfashion*, love WS ~ that is such a great idea *biscuit*! My DH has received many gifts from that store. Love it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ladies! I love WS too and so does my SO. He has a full set of the best range of knives he hauled all the way to England. It's a must visit for us whenever we are in the states. 

Biscuit, thank you for the interesting trivia on caviar spoons! There is so much you can learn on TPF! We would never know this as it's way too strong for my liking.

Fab, hope you don't escape BI in search of DH's presents. My SO doesn't wear scarf at all! I have tried and tried and it just doesn't register with him. But I do have two men's scarves and they are very good neutrals! And the best thing is you can always borrow from your DH!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies! I love WS too and so does my SO. He has a full set of the best range of knives he hauled all the way to England. It's a must visit for us whenever we are in the states.
> 
> Biscuit, thank you for the interesting trivia on caviar spoons! There is so much you can learn on TPF! We would never know this as it's way too strong for my liking.
> 
> Fab, hope you don't escape BI in search of DH's presents. My SO doesn't wear scarf at all! I have tried and tried and it just doesn't register with him. But I do have two men's scarves and they are very good neutrals! *And the best thing is you can always borrow from your DH!*


 
xiangxiang, great minds think alike! I was looking at patterns and colors that I can also wear just in case he never uses it--which I probably won't mind at all.  Anfang has some gorgeous mens scarves so I was chanelling her.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, great minds think alike! I was looking at patterns and colors that I can also wear just in case he never uses it--which I probably won't mind at all.  Anfang has some gorgeous mens scarves so I was chanelling her.


----------



## Julide

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies! I love WS too and so does my SO. He has a full set of the best range of knives he hauled all the way to England. It's a must visit for us whenever we are in the states.
> 
> Biscuit, thank you for the interesting trivia on caviar spoons! There is so much you can learn on TPF! *We would never know this as it's way too strong for my liking.*
> 
> Fab, hope you don't escape BI in search of DH's presents. My SO doesn't wear scarf at all! I have tried and tried and it just doesn't register with him. But I do have two men's scarves and they are very good neutrals! And the best thing is you can always borrow from your DH!




XiangXiang you are not a fan of caviar? I love it!! Of course I am partial to things that are salty, but I like to think it is my "refined" palate, but maybe I could be happy with a salt block!My favorite lines from a tv show was about caviar. In an episode of Frasier; Niles says to someone about caviar "Its like being kissed by a lusty mermaid." so funny!!

I found it on youtube and I think I posted it right!!!!Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Julide said:


> XiangXiang you are not a fan of caviar? I love it!! Of course I am partial to things that are salty, but I like to think it is my "refined" palate, but maybe I could be happy with a salt block!My favorite lines from a tv show was about caviar. In an episode of Frasier; Niles says to someone about caviar "Its like being kissed by a lusty mermaid." so funny!!
> 
> I found it on youtube and I think I posted it right!!!!Yeah!!!!!!




 very good! No both my SO and I take very low salt. I can tolerate spicy food but never salty food. I also don't have a sweet tooth either.


----------



## biscuit1

Julide, huge fan of caviar here. Years ago I had a lovely Trakehner mare that I named Beggar's Purse after my favorite appetizer at The Quilted Giraffe.She ( the horse ) was the color of beluga.
Tiny square crepes with a spoonful of beluga , a dollop of creme fraiche on top. The corners were tied together with a sliver of scallion.  You popped them in your mouth - just perfect. Reminds me how much I miss the eighties......and Hermes on East 57th.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I love fish and sea food in general but I can't do "concentrated fish" food IYKWIM. I also don't eat lamb due to the distinctive taste. It sounds like I am very fussy about my food but really I am not. My SO is the fussiest person I know about food. There is a very long list of things my SO doesn't like. His younger sister is even worse! I am the easiest in the family!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

biscuit, I have had the Beggars Purse at the Quilted Giraffe way back when, lol. How time flies! 

Love caviar, so those caviar spoons are a perfect gift for DH but I will use them too. The best type of gift, right? My bad. Actually, I think DH will love them.

I cannot eat spicy foods any more and can do without sweets and most salty foods but once those caviar tins are opened, watch out! Just add the blinis and creme fraiche and I am in heaven. 

xiangxiang, I want the complete list of foods that your SO won't eat! 

Julide, funny! You are the best.


----------



## biscuit1

Vigee, which QG location did you prefer ?  Did you shop at Hermes way back then ?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

biscuit1 said:


> Vigee, which QG location did you prefer ?  Did you shop at Hermes way back then ?



*biscuit*, I can barely deal with Madison Avenue these days but I still like it and find the SA's friendly and nice. It's not my local H anymore since I have moved out of the city. My local SA is an H angel and finds me everything H and more. 

Yes, I did buy H way back when and my very FIRST H purchase was.....wait for it...A SADDLE!!! And this was a long time ago.


----------



## Julide

xiangxiang0731 said:


> very good! No both my SO and I take very low salt. I can tolerate spicy food but never salty food. I also don't have a sweet tooth either.



Wow! I like all of the above!!And I am not sure I could live without sweets...:s



biscuit1 said:


> Julide, huge fan of caviar here. Years ago I had a lovely Trakehner mare that I named Beggar's Purse after my favorite appetizer at The Quilted Giraffe.She ( the horse ) was the color of beluga.
> Tiny square crepes with a spoonful of beluga , a dollop of creme fraiche on top. The corners were tied together with a sliver of scallion.  You popped them in your mouth - just perfect. Reminds me how much I miss the eighties......and Hermes on East 57th.



Biscuit your food descriptions are making my mouth water! I have never heard of this restaurant but I will look it up the next time I am in NYC, My favorite dish is caviar on a baked potato, I had them somewhere in Paris years and years ago where it was a crispy baked potato with a ginormous dollop of caviar on top. And now I will dream of food tonight..no fireplace man in these dreams!!!



xiangxiang0731 said:


> I love fish and sea food in general but I can't do "concentrated fish" food IYKWIM. I also don't eat lamb due to the distinctive taste. It sounds like I am very fussy about my food but really I am not. My SO is the fussiest person I know about food. There is a very long list of things my SO doesn't like. His younger sister is even worse! I am the easiest in the family!



Your list does not sound long! I have a friend who is originally from the Sichuan area of china and her list of dislikes are bigger than a dictionary!! I like the flavors of oily fish, I love mackerel. I dislike textures more than flavors. I do not like rubbery textures so octopus can be challenging for me. Also slimy and sticky, I love oysters but okra's slimy and sticky texture must be well cooked for me to enjoy. 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> biscuit, I have had the Beggars Purse at the Quilted Giraffe way back when, lol. How time flies!
> 
> Love caviar, so those caviar spoons are a perfect gift for DH but I will use them too. The best type of gift, right? My bad. Actually, I think DH will love them.
> 
> I cannot eat spicy foods any more and can do without sweets and most salty foods but once those caviar tins are opened, watch out! Just add the blinis and creme fraiche and I am in heaven.
> 
> xiangxiang, I want the complete list of foods that your SO won't eat!
> 
> Julide, funny! You are the best.



Thank you Vigee!!You are always so kind!


----------



## biscuit1

Vigee- my ninth concussion kicking in ...which Quilted Giraffe location did you prefer ?  And while were at it - did you shop H on 57 th ?  I remember you used to live in Manhattan. I'm guessing it was a Steinkraus
model saddle ?  My SA from Madison moved to Greenwich shop. My local H is at Riverside.


----------



## biscuit1

Julide, sadly the Quilted Giraffe closed New Year's Eve, 1992. Great article in townandcountrymag.com , really gives you an idea of how crazy and wonderful it was to feast there.
Somewhere in an old Elle magazine , I have a recipe for a roasted potato with caviar . I will try to find it- it won't be tomorrow but I will find it.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

biscuit1 said:


> Vigee- my ninth concussion kicking in ...which Quilted Giraffe location did you prefer ?  And while were at it - did you shop H on 57 th ?  I remember you used to live in Manhattan. I'm guessing it was a Steinkraus
> model saddle ?  My SA from Madison moved to Greenwich shop. My local H is at Riverside.



*biscuit*, all of the 80's are a huge blur in my memory! If I remember correctly the Quilted Giraffe was somewhere mid-town on Madison. Did you eat at Lutèce, too? Again, I can't remember which H saddle was the first one that I bought on 57th Street. I just remember buying H for the quality of it's equestrian items and wasn't in it for the fashion, lol. That was before my BFF brought me down the slippery orange slope in recent years.

*Julide*, I can't eat anything slimy either. No oysters, nothing rubbery, although I like fried calamari and eat it probably once a week. And no okra, lol.


----------



## biscuit1

Vigee, first Quilted Giraffe was at Second Avenue and 50th. I remember there being an upstairs dining room , lots of fabric , tight space. Then they moved to 550 Madison. To me it was cold and sterile compared to original. Yes on Lutece.  My first Hermes saddle came from Miller's on 24th. I'm trying to remember if Hermes carried the saddles in their shop at that time 1988 , Miller's did have an exclusive. The Steinkraus was their most well known saddle until the nineties (i'm guessing ) when Oxers and Allures appeared.


----------



## Jadeite

biscuit1 said:


> Good morning group !  Trying to get back into the swing of things. It's a bit of a challenge to keep up with all the ongoings. I will try .
> Caviar spoons have traditionally been made of horn, mother of pearl and gold. It's silver that has the chemical reaction (icky taste) with caviar- similar to eating soft boiled eggs with silver. Caviar does not mind metal as that is what it is packaged in.




Thanks biscuit you are so knowledgeable. Caviar sounds like a picky object. Is anyone going to bag slap me if I ask if plastic spoons will do as well? Mother of pearl spoons are so precious to eat with.


----------



## Jadeite

Julide said:


> XiangXiang you are not a fan of caviar?
> 
> I found it on youtube and I think I posted it right!!!!Yeah!!!!!!





Too funny.


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I love fish and sea food in general but I can't do "concentrated fish" food IYKWIM. I also don't eat lamb due to the distinctive taste. It sounds like I am very fussy about my food but really I am not. My SO is the fussiest person I know about food. There is a very long list of things my SO doesn't like. His younger sister is even worse! I am the easiest in the family!




I'm with xiangxiang on the same - I'm cheap to feed re seafood. Just fish and I'm happy. Can't handle the oysters mussels caviar and roe. I'd like to think I am economical.


----------



## Jadeite

biscuit1 said:


> Fabfashion- got the general Mr.Fireplace train of thought ! I need a Mr. Wood burning stove as of 2 weeks ago.
> For hubby gift...Williams Sonoma has an entire page of steak knives. I just looked and they do have locations in Canada. Some cutlery is on sale.




Maybe Mr fireplace hottie has a Mr sexy Woodburning Stove friend to recommend?


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Hello, everyone! Hi biscuit1.   (BTW, I hope you're all caught up on Mr. Fireplace. )
> I was thinking that a mens scarf may work. Will see if they have any in stock and which cw. I'm interested in the Follow Up. Anybody's SO has one?




Actually I have a men's cashmere silk - lol, I bought it for myself just at my recent Japan trip. It's the double coloured one with te horse pattern, can't remember the name sorry. But was in love as soon as I draped it .....much softer and smoother than the patterned GM shawls. Handed out my credit card in just about 5 mins.


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite said:


> Thanks biscuit you are so knowledgeable. Caviar sounds like a picky object. Is anyone going to bag slap me if I ask if plastic spoons will do as well? Mother of pearl spoons are so precious to eat with.



No bag slapping here - not with Hermes anyway ! Although I bet a Birkin could knock anyone out cold. I think plastic spoons definitely have their purposes. I use mother of pearl spoons (or horn) for soft boiled eggs.


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite said:


> Maybe Mr fireplace hottie has a Mr sexy Woodburning Stove friend to recommend?



THAT was funny- you've made my week so far !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> *Maybe Mr fireplace hottie has a Mr sexy Woodburning Stove friend to recommend? *





Jadeite said:


> Actually I have a men's cashmere silk - lol, I bought it for myself just at my recent Japan trip. It's the double coloured one with te horse pattern, can't remember the name sorry. But was in love as soon as I draped it .....much softer and smoother than the patterned GM shawls. *Handed out my credit card in just about 5 mins.*



*Jadeite*, you are on a roll, girlfriend! Mr Fireplace and Mr sexy Woodburning Stove, lol. Burning down the house between the two of them! 

Btw, ALL of my H purchases are made in under 5 minutes! Like I am allergic to shopping


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> Julide, huge fan of caviar here. Years ago I had a lovely Trakehner mare that I named Beggar's Purse after my favorite appetizer at The Quilted Giraffe.She ( the horse ) was the color of beluga.
> Tiny square crepes with a spoonful of beluga , a dollop of creme fraiche on top. The corners were tied together with a sliver of scallion.  You popped them in your mouth - just perfect. Reminds me how much I miss the eighties......and Hermes on East 57th.


biscuit, I'm okay with cavier but never been a huge fan. After your description, I'm have a huge craving for some. 

xiangxiang, I'm with you on spicy food. Not so much salty food but I have a huge sweet tooth. I have a drawer full of chocolate at the office and a pantry full at home.


----------



## Fabfashion

Julide said:


> XiangXiang you are not a fan of caviar? I love it!! Of course I am partial to things that are salty, but I like to think it is my "refined" palate, but maybe I could be happy with a salt block!My favorite lines from a tv show was about caviar. In an episode of Frasier; Niles says to someone about caviar "Its like being kissed by a lusty mermaid." so funny!!
> 
> I found it on youtube and I think I posted it right!!!!Yeah!!!!!!



Julide, that's a good one!


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Actually I have a men's cashmere silk - lol, I bought it for myself just at my recent Japan trip. It's the double coloured one with te horse pattern, can't remember the name sorry. But was in love as soon as I draped it .....much softer and smoother than the patterned GM shawls. Handed out my credit card in just about 5 mins.


Jadeite, model pic if you could pretty please. I'm much more interested in how it looks on you than on my DH. hehehe. 

If I buy something H for DH it doesn't count as escaping the BI, right? Since I'm not buying for moi. 

It's been super cold here. We went from poncho weather to parka weather literally overnight. I'd love either Mr. Fireplace or Mr. Woodburning Stove or BOTH!


----------



## katekluet

biscuit1 said:


> Thanx Kate !   I am trying to keep up and I'm sure there is too much to catch up on.My brains are a bit scrambled. Work with me.. I think I promised you an unfinished / or not yet begun needlepoint canvas count ?????
> I'm getting closer to opening that wooden chest they're hanging out in.


No worries, Biscuit, not much progress on my needlepoint here either....


----------



## katekluet

Fabfashion said:


> Jadeite, model pic if you could pretty please. I'm much more interested in how it looks on you than on my DH. hehehe.
> 
> If I buy something H for DH it doesn't count as escaping the BI, right? Since I'm not buying for moi.
> 
> It's been super cold here. We went from poncho weather to parka weather literally overnight. I'd love either Mr. Fireplace or Mr. Woodburning Stove or BOTH!



You all read my mind, I was thinking that a scarf gift for DH could  be borrowed.... I recently got collection Equestre in black and gray and it is great! I think of Anfang when I wear it!


----------



## Hed Kandi

chincac said:


> hi ladies... hope everyone is having a good weekend so far..
> 
> it was a really nice sunny day made the most of it before winter arrives..went for a late autumn walk in a 2650 acres estate in Wiltshire
> 
> the family who owned this house in the 18th and 19th century
> View attachment 2795438
> 
> 
> also owned all this amazing landscapes..
> View attachment 2795439
> 
> 
> View attachment 2795445
> 
> 
> View attachment 2795448
> 
> 
> Keira Knightley had a scene in Pride and Prejudice filmed here in this spot!
> View attachment 2795449



Yay! smart move Chincac! très chic1

Wiltshire is lovely area it's used several film settings - Stourhead is a place that combines Palladio and Poussin so well.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> biscuit, I have had the Beggars Purse at the Quilted Giraffe way back when, lol. How time flies!
> 
> Love caviar, so those caviar spoons are a perfect gift for DH but I will use them too. The best type of gift, right? My bad. Actually, I think DH will love them.
> 
> I cannot eat spicy foods any more and can do without sweets and most salty foods but once those caviar tins are opened, watch out! Just add the blinis and creme fraiche and I am in heaven.
> 
> xiangxiang, I want the complete list of foods that your SO won't eat!
> 
> Julide, funny! You are the best.



*Vigee*, the list will be very very long! Put it this way, any meat which is not fish and prawn or a nice piece of bacon, he doesn't eat. All other sea food apart from fish or prawn, he won't eat. He doesn't like eggs other than scrambled, e.g. fried or boiled eggs he won't eat. He won't eat anything that can't be clearly identified. He won't eat any meat if the animal itself is too cute or from baby animal, e.g no venison, rabbit, lamb, or veal. He doesn't eat anything has a rubbery or slimy texture (bit like *Julide*). No spicy food apart from mild curry. Strictly no poultry or poultry by-product, so foie gras is out. 

Now you see what I am dealing with here!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> I'm with xiangxiang on the same - I'm cheap to feed re seafood. Just fish and I'm happy. Can't handle the oysters mussels caviar and roe. I'd like to think I am economical.



*Jadeite*, I can't handle oysters either! I will order mussels if it's from a good restaurant and I am in the mood for it. No caviar for me. But I like almost all other sea food. I even like octopus (but not with ink).


----------



## chicinthecity777

biscuit1 said:


> Fabfashion- got the general Mr.Fireplace train of thought ! I need a Mr. Wood burning stove as of 2 weeks ago.
> For hubby gift...Williams Sonoma has an entire page of steak knives. I just looked and they do have locations in Canada. Some cutlery is on sale.





Jadeite said:


> Maybe Mr fireplace hottie has a Mr sexy Woodburning Stove friend to recommend?



Mr. Fireplace's company do supply a huge range of stoves, among with a lot of other things!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> biscuit, I'm okay with cavier but never been a huge fan. After your description, I'm have a huge craving for some.
> 
> xiangxiang, I'm with you on spicy food. Not so much salty food but I have a huge sweet tooth. I have a drawer full of chocolate at the office and a pantry full at home.



I was once addicted to sugary food! Seriously! But it was making me quite unwell so I did a diet and that "cured" me. Now I only occasionally eat some dark chocolate or dairy-free waffles.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, the list will be very very long! Put it this way, any meat which is not fish and prawn or a nice piece of bacon, he doesn't eat. All other sea food apart from fish or prawn, he won't eat. He doesn't like eggs other than scrambled, e.g. fried or boiled eggs he won't eat. He won't eat anything that can't be clearly identified. He won't eat any meat if the animal itself is too cute or from baby animal, e.g no venison, rabbit, lamb, or veal. He doesn't eat anything has a rubbery or slimy texture (bit like *Julide*). No spicy food apart from mild curry. Strictly no poultry or poultry by-product, so foie gras is out.
> 
> Now you see what I am dealing with here!



Wowza, *xiangxiang*, your SO's food list is so interesting, very strict routine. Is going out to dinner difficult? I presume he will eat a filet, which is usually on a dinner menu or a burger, which is usually on a lunch menu. I am a pretty limited food consumer, too now that you mention his list, lol. I can't eat spicy except for Indian Chicken Masala, nothing too salty except for caviar, no fruit compote in any main course, nothing gamey and rarely touch lamb or veal. Hmmm, does this mean I am a picky eater? No-one in my family has ever labeled me as such!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Wowza, *xiangxiang*, your SO's food list is so interesting, very strict routine. Is going out to dinner difficult? I presume he will eat a filet, which is usually on a dinner menu or a burger, which is usually on a lunch menu. I am a pretty limited food consumer, too now that you mention his list, lol. I can't eat spicy except for Indian Chicken Masala, nothing too salty except for caviar, no fruit compote in any main course, nothing gamey and rarely touch lamb or veal. Hmmm, does this mean I am a picky eater? No-one in my family has ever labeled me as such!



No, your list is fine! Not too difficult at all. Yes he will eat a nice burger or we go to restaurants have good selection of vegie or fish dishes. Here in England, it's not too difficult. They cater very well for vegetarians.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> No, your list is fine! Not too difficult at all. Yes he will eat a nice burger or we go to restaurants have good selection of vegie or fish dishes. Here in England, it's not too difficult. They cater very well for vegetarians.



*xiangxiang*, at least your SO will eat a burger! I know there are strict vegetarians that won't eat any meat, fish or eggs at all.


----------



## Mindi B

I've been reading the list of food likes and dislikes with interest!  I am also very sensitive to texture. Nothing slimy (chefs call it "silky") or rubbery.  Nothing too fishy (I find caviar or sushi like licking an aquarium--what can I say, I'm a peasant!), and nothing gamey (no lamb, duck is iffy, no rabbit or venison or weird  buffalo/boar/ostrich/whatever).  Sadly, I do love sweets.  Wish I didn't.
BUT my dear dad: ONLY beef or chicken or white fish cooked until dry, salads are only iceberg lettuce with lemon juice (seriously), NO garlic, no onion, no sauces of any kind, no CHEESE, ONLY vanilla ice cream. I could go on.  He is impossible to dine out with and dang near impossible to cook for.
On the other hand, my DH will eat anything.  Almost literally anything.
Ah, food.


----------



## thyme

Mindi B said:


> I've been reading the list of food likes and dislikes with interest!  I am also very sensitive to texture. Nothing slimy (chefs call it "silky") or rubbery.  Nothing too fishy (I find caviar or sushi like licking an aquarium--what can I say, I'm a peasant!), and nothing gamey (no lamb, duck is iffy, no rabbit or venison or weird  buffalo/boar/ostrich/whatever).  Sadly, I do love sweets.  Wish I didn't.
> BUT my dear dad: ONLY beef or chicken or white fish cooked until dry, salads are only iceberg lettuce with lemon juice (seriously), NO garlic, no onion, no sauces of any kind, no CHEESE, ONLY vanilla ice cream. I could go on.  He is impossible to dine out with and dang near impossible to cook for.
> On the other hand, my DH will eat anything.  Almost literally anything.
> Ah, food.


 
 love your descriptions..i lick aquariums all the time..i love raw fish and raw beef too!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> I've been reading the list of food likes and dislikes with interest!  I am also very sensitive to texture. Nothing slimy (chefs call it "silky") or rubbery.  Nothing too fishy (I find caviar or sushi like licking an aquarium--what can I say, I'm a peasant!), and nothing gamey (no lamb, duck is iffy, no rabbit or venison or weird  buffalo/boar/ostrich/whatever).  Sadly, I do love sweets.  Wish I didn't.
> BUT my dear dad: ONLY beef or chicken or white fish cooked until dry, salads are only iceberg lettuce with lemon juice (seriously), NO garlic, no onion, no sauces of any kind, no CHEESE, ONLY vanilla ice cream. I could go on.  He is impossible to dine out with and dang near impossible to cook for.
> On the other hand, my DH will eat anything.  Almost literally anything.
> Ah, food.



*Mindi*, my DH will eat anything, too, no matter how exotic it seems. Your Dad sounds like a riot, very old school meals. How on earth do you cook for him and please everyone else, too? This must be a huge challenge! Do you serve everyone the same meal as your Dad or make a multitude of dishes?

I am with you on the no game and also, no innards, which leaves out many, many French meals while dining in Paris. Just the thought of it makes me shudder. I do love sushi rolls but only very specific ones like spicy salmon. Have found as I have grown older my tolerance for hot spices, onions and peppers has diminished unfortunately. Although my tastebuds might like something, my stomach often disagrees. I have outgrown my addiction ~ yes, addiction ~ to sweets and now eat them only occasionally. Macaroons are my only exception, love them.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> love your descriptions..i lick aquariums all the time.*.i love raw fish and raw beef too!*



*chincac*, I love raw fish and beef too and prefer it that way!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, at least your SO will eat a burger! I know there are strict vegetarians that won't eat any meat, fish or eggs at all.



We know someone actually went out of her way to find vegetarian wines! Yep, normally wines are apparently not vegetarian because the process of producing them involves animal fat (I don't know how). We tried vegie wine once and it was revolting! 



Mindi B said:


> I've been reading the list of food likes and dislikes with interest!  I am also very sensitive to texture. Nothing slimy (chefs call it "silky") or rubbery.  Nothing too fishy (I find caviar or sushi like licking an aquarium--what can I say, I'm a peasant!), and nothing gamey (no lamb, duck is iffy, no rabbit or venison or weird  buffalo/boar/ostrich/whatever).  Sadly, I do love sweets.  Wish I didn't.
> BUT my dear dad: ONLY beef or chicken or white fish cooked until dry, salads are only iceberg lettuce with lemon juice (seriously), NO garlic, no onion, no sauces of any kind, no CHEESE, ONLY vanilla ice cream. I could go on.  He is impossible to dine out with and dang near impossible to cook for.
> On the other hand, my DH will eat anything.  Almost literally anything.
> Ah, food.



I too, am fascinated by hearing what people will or will not eat. My SO's sister is even worse! All the things I listed for my SO also all applies to her and plus also, she won't even eat fish or prawn. Nor does she eat mushrooms, raisins or some other odd things. It's impossible to please her when we go out for dinner. She does however eat a steak or burger once in a full moon.


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I too, am fascinated by hearing what people will or will not eat. My SO's sister is even worse! All the things I listed for my SO also all applies to her and plus also, she won't even eat fish or prawn. Nor does she eat mushrooms, raisins or some other odd things. It's impossible to please her when we go out for dinner. She does however eat a steak or burger once in a full moon.




I don't suppose you'd just throw a sack of potatoes at her. It can be steamed, broiled, fried, baked, sautéed, mashed, boiled. And buried.


----------



## Jadeite

Mindi B said:


> I've been reading the list of food likes and dislikes with interest!  I am also very sensitive to texture. Nothing slimy (chefs call it "silky") or rubbery.  Nothing too fishy (I find caviar or sushi like licking an aquarium--what can I say, I'm a peasant!), and nothing gamey (no lamb, duck is iffy, no rabbit or venison or weird  buffalo/boar/ostrich/whatever).  Sadly, I do love sweets.  Wish I didn't.
> 
> BUT my dear dad: ONLY beef or chicken or white fish cooked until dry, salads are only iceberg lettuce with lemon juice (seriously), NO garlic, no onion, no sauces of any kind, no CHEESE, ONLY vanilla ice cream. I could go on.  He is impossible to dine out with and dang near impossible to cook for.
> 
> On the other hand, my DH will eat anything.  Almost literally anything.
> 
> Ah, food.




Once upon a time I was vegetarian, and lived a fairly clean diet. I could just eat rice with tofu and egg all week. It's not impossible but just... Boring. Howeve I didn't seem to desire eating anything with seasoning or salt. My taste buds then were superbly sharp.


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Mr. Fireplace's company do supply a huge range of stoves, among with a lot of other things!




Does he supply a Mr Sexy chimney sweeper?


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Jadeite, model pic if you could pretty please. I'm much more interested in how it looks on you than on my DH. hehehe.
> 
> If I buy something H for DH it doesn't count as escaping the BI, right? Since I'm not buying for moi.
> 
> It's been super cold here. We went from poncho weather to parka weather literally overnight. I'd love either Mr. Fireplace or Mr. Woodburning Stove or BOTH!







katekluet said:


> You all read my mind, I was thinking that a scarf gift for DH could  be borrowed.... I recently got collection Equestre in black and gray and it is great! I think of Anfang when I wear it!




Equestre... I think that's what I have. Many horsies right? 

Fab fashion I will get out a modeling pic in the day, it's dark as night now (duh, it's bedtime). My new silk is still in its box, it's pretty hot here.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> I don't suppose you'd just throw a sack of potatoes at her. It can be steamed, broiled, fried, baked, sautéed, mashed, boiled. And buried.



Yes you can! She loves potatoes! That's pretty much what she eats! Plus a bit of other root and leave vegetables and pasta and bread. And she's cut out all dairy products. So there!


----------



## Mindi B

xiangxiang--You reminded me--my dad won't eat raisins, mushrooms, yogurt in any form, no fruit except apples and pears. . . .He is an adult man who will pick through food in a restaurant to remove anything he doesn't recognize!    Fortunately, Vigee, I don't have to cook for him, as he and my DM live at a distance and I see them only rarely.  (Plus I don't cook.   DH would have to do it, and as he doesn't much care about pleasing my father--don't ask--it's a non-issue, generally.)  My mom hates to cook but is willing to do super-simple meals (incinerated chicken breast, violently-grilled hamburger) which is all my father will eat anyway, so that works, more or less.
For something so fundamental, modern cooking and eating can certainly be complicated!  But we are lucky to be so spoilt for choice.  I will say that I have TRIED lots of things I had never encountered growing up, thanks to DH's adventuresome palate.  One word: haggis.  (shudder)


----------



## Fabfashion

> I don't suppose you'd just throw a sack of potatoes at her. It can be steamed, broiled, fried, baked, sautéed, mashed, boiled. And buried.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Thursday, everyone! I don't seem to be able to get the quote function to work (again).

xiangxiang, vegetarian wine? I didn't know that regular wine involves animal fat in the process. Learn something new here all the time. 

Vigee, Mindi, my DH eats just about anything too from bland to spicy. So easy to cook for but these days he does most of the cooking as I get home late. He even makes breakfast and dinner for DDs. Bless his heart! When I met him he didn't know how to cook anything but a sunny side up. 

I'm a pretty easy eater but don't like eggplants for its slippery texture and bitter melon. I'm okay with sushi but if I have too much raw fish I may not want to eat it again for months. And then no strange creatures like eels, sea cucumbers, alligators or frogs, and gamey meats like muttons, elk, etc. Oh and no Thumper too. 

Kate and Jadeite, I saw Equestre on h.com too. I like the red and navy. I can't wait to see how it looks on you, Jadeite. 

Hope everyone is having a great day. Friday is almost here!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> xiangxiang--You reminded me--my dad won't eat raisins, mushrooms, yogurt in any form, no fruit except apples and pears. . . .He is an adult man who will pick through food in a restaurant to remove anything he doesn't recognize!    Fortunately, Vigee, I don't have to cook for him, as he and my DM live at a distance and I see them only rarely.  (Plus I don't cook.   DH would have to do it, and as he doesn't much care about pleasing my father--don't ask--it's a non-issue, generally.)  My mom hates to cook but is willing to do super-simple meals (incinerated chicken breast, violently-grilled hamburger) which is all my father will eat anyway, so that works, more or less.
> For something so fundamental, modern cooking and eating can certainly be complicated!  But we are lucky to be so spoilt for choice.  I will say that I have TRIED lots of things I had never encountered growing up, thanks to DH's adventuresome palate.  One word: haggis.  (shudder)



*Mindi*, i am almost afraid to goggle haggis, heard about it somewhere. Your mother and DH cooking for your dad? Bless their hearts! I don't cook either except scrambled cheese eggs with more cheese than egg, lol, but they are delicious. These days I am more of a snacker or a grazer as some people call it. 

*Fabfashion*, we have another DH here that does the cooking. Yay! Although, I do the clean-up after dinner, which is a minor issue for me. A non-event.


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, I love raw fish and beef too and prefer it that way!


 




VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Mindi*, i am almost afraid to goggle haggis, heard about it somewhere. Your mother and DH cooking for your dad? Bless their hearts! I don't cook either except scrambled cheese eggs with more cheese than egg, lol, but they are delicious. These days I am more of a snacker or a grazer as some people call it.
> 
> *Fabfashion*, we have another DH here that does the cooking. Yay! Although, I do the clean-up after dinner, which is a minor issue for me. A non-event.


 
i don't eat food that is black in colour in general - haggis, black pudding...yikes..



Fabfashion said:


> I'm a pretty easy eater but don't like eggplants for its slippery texture and bitter melon. I'm okay with sushi but if I have too much raw fish I may not want to eat it again for months. And then no strange creatures like eels, sea cucumbers, alligators or frogs, and gamey meats like muttons, elk, etc. Oh and no Thumper too.


 
what's a Thumper?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> i don't eat food that is black in colour in general - haggis, black pudding...yikes..
> 
> 
> 
> *what's a Thumper?*



Rabbit is my guess!  

Black food doesn't bother me. Love black squid pasta, sounds gross but is delicious!


----------



## chicinthecity777

haggis is a no no for me! I even lived in Scotland for a year but I wouldn't touch the thing!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Mindi*, i am almost afraid to goggle haggis, heard about it somewhere. Your mother and DH cooking for your dad? Bless their hearts! I don't cook either except scrambled cheese eggs with more cheese than egg, lol, but they are delicious. These days I am more of a snacker or a grazer as some people call it.
> 
> *Fabfashion*, we have another DH here that does the cooking. Yay! Although, I do the clean-up after dinner, which is a minor issue for me. A non-event.


 
I'm the same way, Vigee. Clean up duty. I find it quite therapeutic.


----------



## katekluet

XiangXiang, this is the moussie with the great design but it has so much going on that it is tricky to wear


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, this is the moussie with the great design but it has so much going on that it is tricky to wear



Oh no kate, photo didn't work.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> I'm the same way, Vigee. Clean up duty. *I find it quite therapeutic. *



As do I, it's very relaxing. Anything, as long as I don't have to cook, lol. 

*kate*, looking for your pic!


----------



## katekluet

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Oh no kate, photo didn't work.


I know, I was trying photobucket as my iPhone files are rejected as too big to post but obviously I have not mastered it yet....sorry.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Mindi*, i am almost afraid to goggle haggis, heard about it somewhere. Your mother and DH cooking for your dad? Bless their hearts! I don't cook either except scrambled cheese eggs with more cheese than egg, lol, but they are delicious. These days I am more of a snacker or a grazer as some people call it.
> 
> *Fabfashion*, we have another DH here that does the cooking. Yay! Although, I do the clean-up after dinner, which is a minor issue for me. A non-event.


 


chincac said:


> i don't eat food that is black in colour in general - haggis, black pudding...yikes..
> 
> 
> 
> what's a Thumper?


 

He's the little rabbit who's Bambi's best friend. Oh, don't eat Bambi either. 

Vigee, chincac, I'm afraid to google up haggis too. But now I'm so curious.


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> I know, I was trying photobucket as my iPhone files are rejected as too big to post but obviously I have not mastered it yet....sorry.



Do you know how to resize it? When you email the photo to yourself, you will be asked to send in small, medium, large or original size. Choose small and the download it to your phone. That should then be a reduced size you can upload.


----------



## katekluet

Prieres au vent scarf.....


----------



## katekluet

Prieres au vent ....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> I know, I was trying photobucket as my iPhone files are rejected as too big to post but obviously I have not mastered it yet....sorry.



*kate*, once you have your pics uploaded to photobucket.com, click on your pic and look to the right-hand side where it says "Share Links" , below that is a link that says "Direct". Copy that "Direct" link and paste into the TPF toolbar icon that has a mountain in it that looks like a stamp. There, your pic will show up in your post.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> He's the little rabbit who's Bambi's best friend. Oh, don't eat Bambi either.
> 
> Vigee, chincac, I'm afraid to google up haggis too. But now I'm so curious.



*Fabfashion*, I read about it in "Her Royal Spyness" novels. It's something quite disgusting of that I am sure! 
*etoile* would probably remember!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> Prieres au vent ....



Kate, dear, I think it looks beautiful on you! Not tricky to wear at all! Lovely!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Rabbit is my guess!
> 
> Black food doesn't bother me. Love black squid pasta, sounds gross but is delicious!



haha..i knew someone would prove me wrong..i like black squid pasta but it looks dark grey to me rather than black!! 



Fabfashion said:


> He's the little rabbit who's Bambi's best friend. Oh, don't eat Bambi either.
> 
> Vigee, chincac, I'm afraid to google up haggis too. But now I'm so curious.



i see..i love eating bambis..

i don't know what haggis is but it just looks disgusting and that puts me off..i am very superficial..


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Kate, dear, I think it looks beautiful on you! Not tricky to wear at all! Lovely!





katekluet said:


> Prieres au vent ....



agree with *xiangxiang*!! looks great on you *kate*..not complicated at all..will look even better outdoors in natural light i dare say..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> haha..i knew someone would prove me wrong..i like black squid pasta but it looks dark grey to me rather than black!!
> 
> i see..i love eating bambis..
> 
> i don't know what haggis is but it just looks disgusting and that puts me off..*i am very superficial..*



*chincac*, ROFLing!!!! All food MUST look good before I will eat it. My guess is that I am superficial, too.


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, ROFLing!!!! All food MUST look good before I will eat it. My guess is that I am superficial, too.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Haggis and black pudding are both


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Haggis and black pudding are both


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Haggis and black pudding *are both



*xiangxiang*, OMG have you tried BOTH? So daring of you!


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


>





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, OMG have you tried BOTH? So daring of you!



No I haven't and would never! I just know what they are made of and that's enough to draw my conclusion!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> No I haven't and would never! I just know what they are made of and that's enough to draw my conclusion!



xiangxiang, I'm almost afraid to ask what goes inside both dishes?


----------



## Mindi B

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Mindi*, i am almost afraid to goggle haggis, heard about it somewhere.



For Vigee and chincac: "Haggis is a savoury pudding containing sheep's pluck (heart, liver and lungs), minced with onion, oatmeal, suet, spices, and salt, mixed with stock, and traditionally encased in the animal's stomach and simmered for approximately three hours."  'Nuff said.


----------



## katekluet

I know what is in haggis and NONE for me, thanks!
I will eat almost everything but always go for salt over sugar. 
XiangXiang, I did return to the resizing way of posting photos,thank you! I think the ones I downsized got mixed up with the same photo in the cloud that was still a big file. and Vigee, thank you, I found that link to do the direct type post....had not found it previously, that was my problem.
Thanks for the good words on the mousseline scarf, XiangXiang and Chincac, guess it gives an overall good impression versus me worrying about all the details in the design, I learned something working with it,


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, I'm almost afraid to ask what goes inside both dishes?



Well without going into too much details, let's just say haggis is made of several sheep's internal organs and black pudding is made of pig's blood.


----------



## chicinthecity777

For the record, I don't eat lamb or mutton, let alone the animal's internal organs! Yikes! Lol!


----------



## biscuit1

I am trying to keep my appetite for dinner................


----------



## Mindi B

Me neither, xiangxiang.  And my DH loves lamb.  AND will eat haggis.  On purpose.  We agree to disagree on those.
ETA:  Sorry, biscuit!


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> Prieres au vent scarf.....


Kate, this looks stunning on you!


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion said:


> Kate, this looks stunning on you!



Ditto !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*kate*, your pics prove you wrong, my cafe friend. This scarf looks stunning on you! 

Let's talk about our favorite desserts, lol.


----------



## thyme

biscuit1 said:


> I am trying to keep my appetite for dinner................



 ahem..do you regret coming back??  we were talking about something delicious to do with fireplace the last couple of weeks...how did we digress to haggis???!! 



Mindi B said:


> For Vigee and chincac: "Haggis is a savoury pudding containing sheep's pluck (heart, liver and lungs), minced with onion, oatmeal, suet, spices, and salt, mixed with stock, and traditionally encased in the animal's stomach and simmered for approximately three hours."  'Nuff said.



ok that's fine..but why can't they make it look pretty???


----------



## Mindi B

You can put a silk bow on a sheep's stomach, but it's still a sheep's stomach.


----------



## thyme

Mindi B said:


> You can put a silk bow on a sheep's stomach, but it's still a sheep's stomach.



lol..hmmm..i eat cow's stomach but it looks a lot prettier than haggis


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> lol..hmmm..i eat cow's stomach but it looks a lot prettier than haggis
> 
> View attachment 2799417



*chincac*, is that supposed to look unappetizing because it doesn't! We need mr fireplace here to try it.


----------



## biscuit1

chincac said:


> ahem..do you regret coming back??
> 
> Not yet..... if my brains get too scrambled I will step back out again.
> I saw the lovely pix of Wiltshire that you shared. Have you been to Chillingham ?
> I'm with Vigee - we need to get dessert going here. If not - I may have to dip into the pre World War I cognac I have stashed.


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> For the record, I don't eat lamb or mutton, let alone the animal's internal organs! Yikes! Lol!




Lol. You don't seem very chinese like this.


----------



## Jadeite

chincac said:


> lol..hmmm..i eat cow's stomach but it looks a lot prettier than haggis
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2799417




Ahhhhh...tripe. My dogs love it btw.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Ahhhhh...tripe. My dogs love it btw.



*Jadeite*, tripe??? OMG, another food border that I won't cross!


----------



## katekluet

Vigee, Biscuit, FabF, thank you! 
I have just one word for this food discussion: PIE. The best dessert of all I love pie!


----------



## biscuit1

I made applesauce this evening . If I had any baking chocolate ,I would be baking Death by Chocolate cookies right now ! 
Tomorrow a cranberry pear crisp.


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> I made applesauce this evening . If I had any baking chocolate ,I would be baking Death by Chocolate cookies right now !
> Tomorrow a cranberry pear crisp.



Biscuit, Death by Chocolate cookies sound literally TDF! I'm a chocoholic. I don't eat breakfast since I was a kid (bad I know) but I'll have some chocolate around mid-morning at the office.  I don't drink coffee or tea, just water and occasional wine and Coke Zero so I guess chocolate is my biggest vice. Could I have a recipe, pretty please? I don't bake much but I sometimes make chocolate volcanoes or chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## biscuit1

Death by Chocolate

2 pkg. (16 squares) BAKER'S semi sweet baking chocolate-divided
3/4 cup firmly packed brown sugar
1/4 cup butter or margarine
2 eggs
1 tsp. vanilla
1/2 cup flour
1/4 tsp. calumet baking powder
2 cups chopped nuts (optional)
heat oven to 350F. Coarsely chop 8 squares(1 pkg.) of the chocolate;set aside. Microwave remaining 8 squares chocolate in large bowl on high 1-2 minutes.Stir until chocolate is melted and smooth.Stir in sugar,butter,eggs and vanilla.Stir in flour and baking powder. Stir in reserved chopped chocolate and nuts. Drop by 1/4 cupfuls onto ungreased cooki sheet.Bake 12 to 13 minutes or until cookies are puffed and feel set to the touch .Cool on cookie sheet 1 minute.Transfer to wire rack to cool completely.Makes about 1 and a 1/2 dozen cookies.

YUM


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> Death by Chocolate
> 
> 2 pkg. (16 squares) BAKER'S semi sweet baking chocolate-divided
> 3/4 cup firmly packed brown sugar
> 1/4 cup butter or margarine
> 2 eggs
> 1 tsp. vanilla
> 1/2 cup flour
> 1/4 tsp. calumet baking powder
> 2 cups chopped nuts (optional)
> heat oven to 350F. Coarsely chop 8 squares(1 pkg.) of the chocolate;set aside. Microwave remaining 8 squares chocolate in large bowl on high 1-2 minutes.Stir until chocolate is melted and smooth.Stir in sugar,butter,eggs and vanilla.Stir in flour and baking powder. Stir in reserved chopped chocolate and nuts. Drop by 1/4 cupfuls onto ungreased cooki sheet.Bake 12 to 13 minutes or until cookies are puffed and feel set to the touch .Cool on cookie sheet 1 minute.Transfer to wire rack to cool completely.Makes about 1 and a 1/2 dozen cookies.
> 
> YUM


Thank you so much, biscuit!  The recipe list looks so utterly divine. I'll see if we can make some this weekend or next. The temperature is going to be near freezing so I'm hoping to stay indoors and this gives us a great incentive to do so.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> You can put a silk bow on a sheep's stomach, but it's still a sheep's stomach.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Lol. You don't seem very chinese like this.



I know it's very difficult! Most of my family and relatives love lamb but I always dislike the distinctive taste of anything from sheep, including the milk. Yuk!


----------



## chicinthecity777

The only things I like from sheep is sheep skin coat and wool!


----------



## chicinthecity777

biscuit1 said:


> Death by Chocolate
> 
> 2 pkg. (16 squares) BAKER'S semi sweet baking chocolate-divided
> 3/4 cup firmly packed brown sugar
> 1/4 cup butter or margarine
> 2 eggs
> 1 tsp. vanilla
> 1/2 cup flour
> 1/4 tsp. calumet baking powder
> 2 cups chopped nuts (optional)
> heat oven to 350F. Coarsely chop 8 squares(1 pkg.) of the chocolate;set aside. Microwave remaining 8 squares chocolate in large bowl on high 1-2 minutes.Stir until chocolate is melted and smooth.Stir in sugar,butter,eggs and vanilla.Stir in flour and baking powder. Stir in reserved chopped chocolate and nuts. Drop by 1/4 cupfuls onto ungreased cooki sheet.Bake 12 to 13 minutes or until cookies are puffed and feel set to the touch .Cool on cookie sheet 1 minute.Transfer to wire rack to cool completely.Makes about 1 and a 1/2 dozen cookies.
> 
> YUM



Although I don't bake, this sounds delicious! and not too unhealthy either (referring to the butter content in all desert dishes)!


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> lol..hmmm..i eat cow's stomach but it looks a lot prettier than haggis
> 
> View attachment 2799417



Now we are talking! I like cow's tripe!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> Vigee, Biscuit, FabF, thank you!
> I have just one word for this food discussion: PIE. The best dessert of all I love pie!



kate, I have cleared my PM inbox.


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, is that supposed to look unappetizing because it doesn't! We need mr fireplace here to try it.


 
it doesn't right? that's why I eat it..hmmm..let me work on mr fireplace first before i introduce him to cow's stomach!! 



biscuit1 said:


> ahem..do you regret coming back??
> 
> Not yet..... if my brains get too scrambled I will step back out again.
> I saw the lovely pix of Wiltshire that you shared. Have you been to Chillingham ?
> I'm with Vigee - we need to get dessert going here. If not - I may have to dip into the pre World War I cognac I have stashed.


 
lol...no I haven't been to chillingham..is it worth a visit? I will look it up..



biscuit1 said:


> I made applesauce this evening . If I had any baking chocolate ,I would be baking Death by Chocolate cookies right now !
> Tomorrow a cranberry pear crisp.


 
gosh..i wish we could share desserts!! both sounds amazing..



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Now we are talking! I like cow's tripe!


 
so you do eat internal organs!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> so you do eat internal organs!!



Yep. but just not from sheep.


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yep. but just not from sheep.


 

me too, i don't eat the ones from pigs or chicken either


----------



## Mindi B

The tripe photo--  Those little pokey, spikey thingies all over it!  That stuff is telling you, "I am meant to digest things, not _be_ digested!"  
But cranberry-pear crisp?  I'm in!


----------



## biscuit1

Cranberry - Pear Crisp
1 package (12 ounces) cranberries (3 cups)
2 large unpeeled pears, cored and sliced thin
1 cup granulated sugar
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 cup flour, divided
1/4 cup packed brown sugar
1/4 cup butter or margarine
3/4 cup each regular oats and chopped walnuts
milk or cream optional

In lightly greased 1-1/2 quart shallow baking dish thoroughly mix cranberries,pears,granulated sugar,cinnamon and 1 tablespoon flour, set aside.In medium bowl mix remaining 3 tablespoons flour with the brown sugar.With pastry blender,cut in butter until mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Stir in oats and nuts; sprinkle evenly over fruit mixture. Bake in preheated 375 oven 40 minutes or until lightly browned.Let stand at least 10 minutes.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> The tripe photo--  Those little pokey, spikey thingies all over it!  That stuff is telling you, "I am meant to digest things, not _be_ digested!"
> But cranberry-pear crisp?  I'm in!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Friday, ladies! 

All this talk of internal organs is really helping my diet ~ I've lost my appetite, lol. Just can't seem to get a handle on eating innards of any kind. You ladies are killing me. 

But desserts are another story completely. *biscuit*, thanks for the recipes and I love making cookies! Would say that I am going to make them this weekend like* Fabfashion* but I am on a self-imposed diet until we leave for the Bahamas for our annual Thanksgiving vacation. Just two more pounds and two weeks to go 

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Julide

Hi all!!Just flying bythought I would add, I love chicken livers, my favorite of the organs. Lightly sautéed with some crusty bread and a glass of wine. Yummy! Also love tripe in hot pot!! My friends and I fight over it! Sooo yummy!! Don't mind small animals organs, but am not a fan of larger animals organs, if that makes any sense. I don't like anything made with blood or coagulated blood. Can't do it and if you have never tried this may I suggest you never and mark it off your bucket list. 

Mindi I laughed so hard at your description of your mothers cooking. So funny!! Though sounds like an environment where would not be the priority.


----------



## biscuit1

My guess any vegetarians in the group have passed out cold or abandoned their keyboard and possibly the list........


----------



## Julide

.


----------



## chicinthecity777

biscuit1 said:


> My guess any vegetarians in the group have passed out cold or abandoned their keyboard and possibly the list........



My SO would have died with disgust by now.


----------



## thyme

biscuit1 said:


> My guess any vegetarians in the group have passed out cold or abandoned their keyboard and possibly the list........


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *My SO would have died with disgust by now. *



*xiangxiang*, I am loving your SO more and more, you might not even NEED mr fireplace! Your SO sounds pretty wonderful.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, I am loving your SO more and more, you might not even NEED mr fireplace! Your SO sounds pretty wonderful.



*Vigee*, you are just too kind! He can be adorable but he can be a PITA too! They all have shortcomings I am afraid!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, I am loving your SO more and more, you might not even NEED mr fireplace! Your SO sounds pretty wonderful.



He is a man with principles that's for sure! And can be as stubborn as a bull!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, you are just too kind! He can be adorable but he can be a PITA too! *They all have shortcomings I am afraid! *



*xiangxiang*, isn't that the TRUTH!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *He is a man with principles that's for sure! And can be as stubborn as a bull!*



*xiangxiang*, mine is the same way! Are we sharing, lol???


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, isn't that the TRUTH!!!!



Oh yes!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, mine is the same way! Are we sharing, lol???



 We certainly seem to share some same taste!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Friday, ladies!
> 
> All this talk of internal organs is really helping my diet ~ I've lost my appetite, lol. Just can't seem to get a handle on eating innards of any kind. You ladies are killing me.
> 
> But desserts are another story completely. *biscuit*, thanks for the recipes and I love making cookies! Would say that I am going to make them this weekend like* Fabfashion* but I am on a self-imposed diet until we leave for the Bahamas for our annual Thanksgiving vacation. Just two more pounds and two weeks to go
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day!



Vigee, I am jealous of your Bahamas trip! And I don't believe you need to lose any weight my dear! You look incredibly slim already in your photos and you are probably smaller IRL since camera adds 20 pounds.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Vigee, I am jealous of your Bahamas trip! And I don't believe you need to lose any weight my dear! You look incredibly slim already in your photos and you are probably smaller IRL since camera adds 20 pounds.



Thanks *xiangxiang*! Needed to take off 5 lbs of the Michelin tire around my waist in order to prep for the Bahama vacation ~ we eat a formal dinner every evening and I gain weight very quickly. Should be fun, our DDs are flying in from Los Angeles and will meet us at the resort. It's our annual Thanksgiving family vacation. Yay!


----------



## Mindi B

Vigee, that sounds like a WONDERFUL Thanksgiving tradition.  Not to jinx you, but as I recall you were under the weather last year, so this year get your flu shot and wash your hands every 15 minutes and if necessary wear a face mask until you leave!


----------



## Mindi B

On the subject of controversial foodstuffs, in principle I am completely in favor of using every single part of the animal.  If we are going to, in effect, prey on other species (and I am a carnivore), let's at least not be wasteful.  But in practice, I can't do it.  It's probably more psychological than anything else.
Hopefully my DH's more, er, catholic eating habits help to offset my fastidiousness.
Desserts I can always manage, however.  Never met a dessert I didn't at least like, if not want to marry.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Vigee, that sounds like a WONDERFUL Thanksgiving tradition.  Not to jinx you, but as I recall you were under the weather last year, so this year get your flu shot and wash your hands every 15 minutes and if necessary wear a face mask until you leave!



OMG, *Mindi*, what a great memory you have! Yes, I nursed DH back to health right before we left and then caught the same virus and was in BED at the resort ~ okay, so I had mostly lobster when I ate ~ but sick as a dog the whole vacation! This year I am being super careful pre-vacation and bought like six new swimsuits to wear. I am determined to get out in that Bahama sun. Only two weeks away and wish it was tomorrow.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> On the subject of controversial foodstuffs, in principle I am completely in favor of using every single part of the animal.  If we are going to, in effect, prey on other species (and I am a carnivore), let's at least not be wasteful.  But in practice, I can't do it.  It's probably more psychological than anything else.
> Hopefully my DH's more, er, catholic eating habits help to offset my fastidiousness.
> Desserts I can always manage, however.  *Never met a dessert I didn't at least like, if not want to marry.*



....or roll around in. My bad. Love desserts, too but rarely have them.


----------



## katekluet

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks *xiangxiang*! Needed to take off 5 lbs of the Michelin tire around my waist in order to prep for the Bahama vacation ~ we eat a formal dinner every evening and I gain weight very quickly. Should be fun, our DDs are flying in from Los Angeles and will meet us at the resort. It's our annual Thanksgiving family vacation. Yay!



Your vacation sounds wonderful and so great that your DDs can be there too...my DD is an emergency veterinarian so works 24/7 over holidays...we are therefore going up to wine country with the dogs...beautiful area, lovely country walks, wineries, and, like you, wonderful dinners each night...I guess I had better do some dieting too!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Your vacation sounds wonderful and so great that your DDs can be there too...my DD is an emergency veterinarian so works 24/7 over holidays...*we are therefore going up to wine country with the dogs*...beautiful area, lovely country walks, wineries, and, like you, wonderful dinners each night...I guess I had better do some dieting too!



*kate*, what a great way to spend Thanksgiving! Sounds delightful and you don't have to get in a bathing suit, so why diet? That's even better! Hope that you will take lots of pics and share them here.


----------



## katekluet

Ha, Vigee, good point! Actually we do six mile walks so that helps.....I will definitely take some photos of that beautiful area....some good shopping there, too.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Ha, Vigee, good point! Actually we do six mile walks so that helps.....I will definitely take some photos of that beautiful area....some good shopping there, too.



*kate*, tell me about the shopping 
We are total lounge lizards on island vacations, no six mile walks for us. I don't even bother to pack gym clothes any more, I have given up. The most exercise that I get is a massage or a facial, lol. Truly pathetic.


----------



## katekluet

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *kate*, tell me about the shopping
> We are total lounge lizards on island vacations, no six mile walks for us. I don't even bother to pack gym clothes any more, I have given up. The most exercise that I get is a massage or a facial, lol. Truly pathetic.


That made me laugh! It sounds like a perfect vacation!


----------



## biscuit1

kate, not sure which sounds better = a vacation or a vet in the family. My furkids would LOVE a long walk.


----------



## Saifu87

biscuit1 said:


> Death by Chocolate
> 
> 2 pkg. (16 squares) BAKER'S semi sweet baking chocolate-divided
> 3/4 cup firmly packed brown sugar
> 1/4 cup butter or margarine
> 2 eggs
> 1 tsp. vanilla
> 1/2 cup flour
> 1/4 tsp. calumet baking powder
> 2 cups chopped nuts (optional)
> heat oven to 350F. Coarsely chop 8 squares(1 pkg.) of the chocolate;set aside. Microwave remaining 8 squares chocolate in large bowl on high 1-2 minutes.Stir until chocolate is melted and smooth.Stir in sugar,butter,eggs and vanilla.Stir in flour and baking powder. Stir in reserved chopped chocolate and nuts. Drop by 1/4 cupfuls onto ungreased cooki sheet.Bake 12 to 13 minutes or until cookies are puffed and feel set to the touch .Cool on cookie sheet 1 minute.Transfer to wire rack to cool completely.Makes about 1 and a 1/2 dozen cookies.
> 
> YUM



I must say this looks delicious!


----------



## Mindi B

DH is away this weekend.  Would it be wrong to live on cookies for two days?  Well, okay, clearly the answer is yes.  But HOW wrong, exactly?


----------



## katekluet

Mindi B said:


> DH is away this weekend.  Would it be wrong to live on cookies for two days?  Well, okay, clearly the answer is yes.  But HOW wrong, exactly?


Enjoy and go ahead! DH is traveling next week and I will have popcorn for dinner


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> DH is away this weekend.  *Would it be wrong to live on cookies for two days? * Well, okay, clearly the answer is yes.  But HOW wrong, exactly?



Not WRONG at all, *Mindi*. Perfectly sensible, if you ask moi. Enjoy!


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks for the go-ahead, guys!  I'm going to slop around in my work-out clothes, dabble at some maintenance tasks I've been putting off, and eat cookies.  Woot!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Thanks for the go-ahead, guys!  I'm going to slop around in my work-out clothes, dabble at some maintenance tasks I've been putting off, and eat cookies.  Woot!



*Mindi*, sounds like MY TYPE OF DAY, you go girlfriend and feel free to lie on the sofa and binge watch TV, too. My suggestions are Scandal and HTGAWM, lol.


----------



## katekluet

Cafe Friends! Did you see the posts about a national TPF meetup next spring? Sounds fun and I would especially like to meet my cafe buddies!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Cafe Friends! Did you see the posts about a national TPF meetup next spring? Sounds fun and I would especially like to meet my cafe buddies!!



*kate*, saw it and it does sound like fun  Are you up for it?


----------



## katekluet

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *kate*, saw it and it does sound like fun  Are you up for it?



I am!! And I hope you are also!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> I am!! And I hope you are also!!



*kate*, it might work out perfectly for me as a stop in Vegas before I visit my DDs in Los Angeles this Spring. I'm still trying to find the thread, lol.


----------



## katekluet

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *kate*, it might work out perfectly for me as a stop in Vegas before I visit my DDs in Los Angeles this Spring. I'm still trying to find the thread, lol.


Vigee, it is in the first section of the Hermes ...us forums.... titled TPF meetings
Sounds great!


----------



## katekluet

SUBFORUMS, sorry. Darn autocorrect.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Vigee, it is in the first section of the Hermes ...us forums.... titled TPF meetings
> Sounds great!



Thanks, *kate*, will look for it now!


----------



## thyme

i will be in Japan in spring so won't make Las Vegas meet up but will look forward to hearing about it from you ladies.

hmmmm..maybe we should do a meet up in Tokyo - there are like 9 H stores!!


----------



## katekluet

chincac said:


> i will be in Japan in spring so won't make Las Vegas meet up but will look forward to hearing about it from you ladies.
> 
> hmmmm..maybe we should do a meet up in Tokyo - there are like 9 H stores!!


Chincac, maybe it could be a stop on your way? Would love to hear about your Japan travels, such a beautiful place.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> i will be in Japan in spring so won't make Las Vegas meet up but will look forward to hearing about it from you ladies.
> 
> hmmmm..maybe we should do a meet up in Tokyo - there are like 9 H stores!!



*chincac*, how long do you stay in Japan each Spring? Sounds wonderful!

*Mindi*, how is your weekend progressing? Are you still in your pajamas eating candy, lol?

*kate*, I found the national TPF meet-up thread and it could very well work for me. Thanks for your help.

Happy Sunday, ladies!


----------



## thyme

katekluet said:


> Chincac, maybe it could be a stop on your way? Would love to hear about your Japan travels, such a beautiful place.



dear *kate*, would love to but am flying airfrance so stopping in paris instead!! lol..more H 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, how long do you stay in Japan each Spring? Sounds wonderful!
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday, ladies!



happy sunday *Vigee*...will be there for two weeks! i don't go each spring but there was a business class airfare offer i couldn't refuse.. 

also went shopping today and bought my lilac PdV shawl and matching charlotte olympia slippers..and stuart weitzman reserve boots!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> dear *kate*, would love to but am flying airfrance so stopping in paris instead!! lol..more H
> 
> happy sunday *Vigee*...will be there for two weeks! i don't go each spring but there was a business class airfare offer i couldn't refuse..
> 
> *also went shopping today and bought my lilac PdV shawl and matching charlotte olympia slippers..and stuart weitzman reserve boots!*



*chincac*, which CO slippers? Oh how I LOVE them and have been collecting them for the past year. I have been on a bag matching slipper mission lately and succeeding with COs. Post a pic, please! 

Going to google your new stuart weitzman reserve boots. Everyone seems to be raving about SW boots, including my eldest DD and other TPF members. I like his black suede over-the-knee, low-heeled boots but every store is out of them, including his online website. 

Major congrats on your PdV lilac shawl!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, which CO slippers? Oh how I LOVE them and have been collecting them for the past year. I have been on a bag matching slipper mission lately and succeeding with COs. Post a pic, please!
> 
> Going to google your new stuart weitzman reserve boots. Everyone seems to be raving about SW boots, including my eldest DD and other TPF members. I like his black suede over-the-knee, low-heeled boots but every store is out of them, including his online website.
> 
> Major congrats on your PdV lilac shawl!



thank you *Vigee*..here they are! am posting PdV shawl in fall and cashmere thread..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> thank you *Vigee*..here they are! am posting PdV shawl in fall and cashmere thread..
> 
> View attachment 2801670
> 
> 
> View attachment 2801671



OMG, I am so excited for you, *chincac* ~ they are a perfect match with your new PdV CW 26 and so pretty and fun! Love CO's slippers but watch out they highly addictive!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG, I am so excited for you, *chincac* ~ they are a perfect match with your new PdV CW 26 and so pretty and fun! Love CO's slippers but watch out they highly addictive!



thank you *Vigee*..I am not a CO fan but I saw this colour and tried it on..it looks really good  the black leather SW boots, I took it home to try with jeans.. I actually wanted the navy suede but they didn't have my size..


----------



## katekluet

Well nothing beats a stop in Paris!! Wow, that many H stores in Tokyo? That is one of my favorite cities.
Your new kitty shoes are very cute and a great color.
Vigee, excited that the Las Vegas meetup could work for both of us. 
Going to check out those Stuart W boots, his shoes are so comfy....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Well nothing beats a stop in Paris!! Wow, that many H stores in Tokyo? That is one of my favorite cities.
> Your new kitty shoes are very cute and a great color.
> Vigee, excited that the Las Vegas meetup could work for both of us.
> *Going to check out those Stuart W boots, his shoes are so comfy....*



*kate*, that's exactly what my eldest DD says about SW shoes! I must try them on IRL, I hear that they run large. A national TPF meet-up will be great fun! 

*xiangxiang*, did you get your poncho?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> thank you *Vigee*..I am not a CO fan but I saw this colour and tried it on..it looks really good  *the black leather SW boots, I took it home to try with jeans.. *I actually wanted the navy suede but they didn't have my size..



*chincac*, googled the SW Reserve boots and they are EXACTLY the same ones that I want but in black suede! Hope that you keep them, they are the IT boot of the season!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, googled the SW Reserve boots and they are EXACTLY the same ones that I want but in black suede! Hope that you keep them, they are the IT boot of the season!





katekluet said:


> Well nothing beats a stop in Paris!! Wow, that many H stores in Tokyo? That is one of my favorite cities.
> Your new kitty shoes are very cute and a great color.
> Vigee, excited that the Las Vegas meetup could work for both of us.
> Going to check out those Stuart W boots, his shoes are so comfy....



thank you *kate* and *Vigee*.. it's already dark here at 4pm but took some mod pics of both pairs anyway! both are very comfy to wear..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> thank you *kate* and *Vigee*.. it's already dark here at 4pm but took some mod pics of both pairs anyway! both are very comfy to wear..
> 
> View attachment 2801731
> 
> 
> View attachment 2801732
> 
> 
> View attachment 2801733



Both pairs are definite KEEPERS IMO, *chincac* and they look great! Green with envy over those SW boots. They look amazing with jeans on you!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Both pairs are definite KEEPERS IMO, *chincac* and they look great! Green with envy over those SW boots. They look amazing with jeans on you!



I think so too!! Thank you *Vigee*


----------



## Mindi B

For those seeking the SW Reserve boot, have you considered the 5050? They are not identical, but similar in many ways; anyhow, might be another one to check out.


----------



## Julide

Hi all!!  Chinac love your co shoes! I have a pair of the kittiy flats too.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> For those seeking the SW Reserve boot, have you considered the *5050*? They are not identical, but similar in many ways; anyhow, might be another one to check out.



*Mindi*, I will check these out, thanks! 



Julide said:


> Hi all!!  Chinac love your co shoes! *I have a pair of the kittiy flats too*.



*Julide*, which color do you have? Just curious, as I have been looking at these, too but have gotten caught up with the CO astrology line.


----------



## Julide

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Mindi*, I will check these out, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> *Julide*, which color do you have? Just curious, as I have been looking at these, too but have gotten caught up with the CO astrology line.



These ones. I like to have flirtatious footwear. Lol


----------



## Julide

Vigee, to add: I would love a pair of the astrology ones, but I don't like my signs colours.


----------



## thyme

Julide said:


> These ones. I like to have flirtatious footwear. Lol



lol!! so cute and cheeky just like you 



Julide said:


> Vigee, to add: I would love a pair of the astrology ones, but *I don't like my signs colours.*



me too


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Mindi*, I will check these out, thanks!



*Vigee*, the navy suede that i wanted is the 5050. only difference i could tell between 5050 and reserve is the heel height..reserve is an inch higher..otherwise the same as i tried both on..5050 appears to come in more colours also..plum, light grey, gold glitter (yikes!) etc..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Julide said:


> These ones. I like to have flirtatious footwear. Lol



Love these kitty flats, *Julide* :le sigh: One more pair of CO flats to get! BTW, I have maybe six pairs of the CO astrology flats and none are in my sign but ALL match my bags and/or GMs, lol. 

I, too, believe in flirtatious footwear.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> *Vigee*, the navy suede that i wanted is the 5050. only difference i could tell between 5050 and reserve is the heel height..reserve is an inch higher..otherwise the same as i tried both on..5050 appears to come in more colours also..plum, light grey, gold glitter (yikes!) etc..



Gold GLITTER boots, *chincac*!?!? I must check these out, lol. YSL had glitter booties in a multitude of colors, too. Okay, going to check out the 5050 boots now and look at the colors. 

Where have we been, ladies? Had to include these glittery links:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Saint-Laurent-Mod-Glitter-Ankle-Boot-New-Platine/prod171380082/p.prod?srccode=cii_17588969&cpncode=39-748302-2&ecid=NMCIGoogleProductAds

http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/women/shoes-babies-booties-babies-40-central-cut-bootie-in-pink-metallic-glitter-fabric_cod44696187fj.html?gclid=CKTv9LvI7sECFYUF7AodjR0ARQ&tp=54303


----------



## Julide

chincac said:


> lol!! so cute and cheeky just like you
> 
> 
> 
> me too



Thank you!!! I feel these flats express what I never would!!!Well I could but it would because of dust in my eyes!!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love these kitty flats, *Julide* :le sigh: One more pair of CO flats to get! BTW, I have maybe six pairs of the CO astrology flats and none are in my sign but ALL match my bags and/or GMs, lol.
> 
> I, too, believe in flirtatious footwear.



Vigee, I agree, I thought about getting other signs because of the colour patterns, but have been able to resist, but now that you say you have other signs...I may break down!

As to flirtatious footwear, is such a great idea, too bad all the majority of flirtatious footwear are heels, and sadly I look like a duck with bad posture and a limp in heels, a far cry from flirtatious...


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gold GLITTER boots, *chincac*!?!? I must check these out, lol. YSL had glitter booties in a multitude of colors, too. Okay, going to check out the 5050 boots now and look at the colors.
> 
> Where have we been, ladies? Had to include these glittery links:



omg!! bling footwear..not for me but here is the SW..this one is the reserve, not 5050! may not be the same as the bling bling one i saw today!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love these kitty flats, *Julide* :le sigh: One more pair of CO flats to get! BTW, I have maybe six pairs of the CO astrology flats and *none are in my sign but ALL match my bags and/or GMs, lol*.
> 
> I, too, believe in flirtatious footwear



that is sooo funny *Vigee*..



Julide said:


> Thank you!!! I feel these flats express what I never would!!!Well I could but it would because of dust in my eyes!!



awww..come on *Julide*, be brave  and i don't believe you will ever look like a duck with bad posture! flirtatious is all about personality...not footwear, a lot of flirtatious footwear nowadays give the wrong vibes imho


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Julide said:


> Thank you!!! I feel these flats express what I never would!!!Well I could but it would because of dust in my eyes!!
> 
> 
> 
> Vigee, I agree, I thought about getting other signs because of the colour patterns, but have been able to resist, but now that you say you have other signs...I may break down!
> 
> As to flirtatious footwear, is such a great idea, too bad all the majority of flirtatious footwear are heels, and sadly I look like a duck with bad posture and a limp in heels, a far cry from flirtatious...



*Julide*, I cannot wear CLs or high heels any longer, err well unless it's just getting out of the car and in to a restaurant but it's really no fun any longer. Difficult to navigate stairs, curbs, sidewalk holes, etc. so I have really found that fun flats make the difference in an outfit. I highly recommended CO flats, comfy and my go-to shoes ~ enabling here. 



chincac said:


> omg!! bling footwear..not for me but here is the SW..this one is the reserve, not 5050! may not be the same as the bling bling one i saw today!
> 
> View attachment 2801979



*chincac*, can you believe that I LIKE these blinged-out boots, they are not over the top and kind of distressed. I would get them as a second or third pair! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, can you believe that I LIKE these blinged-out boots, they are not over the top and kind of distressed. I would get them as a second or third pair! Thanks for the pic!



*Vigee*, if anyone can rock them, you can..go get them girl  these are not the same as the ones i saw this afternoon - it had glitter pieces on the boot..not distressed. so they are even blingier (if there is such a word!!) check them out..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> *Vigee*, if anyone can rock them, you can..go get them girl  these are not the same as the ones i saw this afternoon - it had glitter pieces on the boot..not distressed. so they are even blingier (if there is such a word!!) check them out..



*chincac*, I will be in NYC in December and will see if the SW store has them ~ not sure of my size at all and must see them IRL ~ especially if they are blinged-out. Still loving the black suede in either the 5050 or The Reserve style. Thanks *Julide*, *Mindi *and *chincac *for all your help!


----------



## Jadeite

Congrats chincac on your new shopping. And Japan in spring is wonderful. How about a group meet up at your apartment after you finish japan? Easier for me to raid your closet while the others distract you worry their wonderful cooking...


----------



## Jadeite

Mindi B said:


> On the subject of controversial foodstuffs, in principle I am completely in favor of using every single part of the animal.  If we are going to, in effect, prey on other species (and I am a carnivore), let's at least not be wasteful.  But in practice, I can't do it.  It's probably more psychological than anything else.
> Hopefully my DH's more, er, catholic eating habits help to offset my fastidiousness..




Chinese have a saying. If it flies or crawls or have four legs we are eating it. Big recycling philosophy. Lol


----------



## Jadeite

Ladies how's your weekend gone? I joined a 10km mass run on Sunday and to congratulate myself I stuffed my face with roast pork - skin so crispy it crackles, and a giant slice of drunken cherry cake (this huge woman saw my cake an exclaimed OMG! ). 800 calories burned during the run, but compensated with 3000 calorie intake. Michelin tyres not going away anytime soon.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Ladies how's your weekend gone? I joined a 10km mass run on Sunday and to congratulate myself I stuffed my face with roast pork - skin so crispy it crackles, and a giant slice of drunken cherry cake (this huge woman saw my cake an exclaimed OMG! ). *800 calories burned during the run, but compensated with 3000 calorie intake. Michelin tyres not going away anytime soon.*



*Jadeite*, sounds like something that I would do!


----------



## Hed Kandi

chincac said:


> thank you *kate* and *Vigee*.. it's already dark here at 4pm but took some mod pics of both pairs anyway! both are very comfy to wear..
> 
> View attachment 2801731
> 
> 
> View attachment 2801732
> 
> 
> View attachment 2801733



I like them both on you.  Very practical and you rock them both.  SWs are super comfy!

Congrats with the PdV too!

Thumbs up on all three


----------



## Hed Kandi

Jadeite said:


> Congrats chincac on your new shopping. And Japan in spring is wonderful. How about a group meet up at your apartment after you finish japan? Easier for me to raid your closet while the others distract you worry their wonderful cooking...



I second this! Xiangxiang can you coordinate by having Mr. Fireplace around? And I'll look for a mixologist to make Chincac her favorite drink. This should be enough to distract her.


----------



## Jadeite

mr hottie fireplace can keep chincac hot so she won't be too bothered by our closet raid.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> *mr hottie fireplace can keep chincac hot so she won't be too bothered by our closet raid.*



Love this idea, Jadeite!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> mr hottie fireplace can keep chincac hot so she won't be too bothered by our closet raid.



I am counting down the days to the fireplace installation!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ladies! I see a lot of talked about shoes / boots etc. I am exercising serious restraint on buying more shoes / boots, especially in black! I just found out almost all my winter shoes are black!!!


----------



## thyme




----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *I am counting down the days to the fireplace installation*!



*xiangxiang*, your fireplace installation should be next Monday, right?


----------



## Mindi B

FirePLACE, firePLACE, firePLACE!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, your fireplace installation should be next Monday, right?





Mindi B said:


> FirePLACE, firePLACE, firePLACE!



Yes, next Monday! Who knew fireplace could cause so much excitement!


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yes, next Monday! Who knew fireplace could cause so much excitement!


 
action pics action pics topless pics topless pics


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> *action pics action pics topless pics topless pics*



*chincac*,   

Happy Monday, ladies!!!

mr fireplace really jump-started this day for me, lol.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Let the record show that this is my 10,000 post on TPF! It feels like I have entered a new chapter on here! Hopefully with a lot more action from "you-know-who" soon!


----------



## Mindi B

Congrats, xiangxiang, on your 10,000th post!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Julide

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Julide*, I cannot wear CLs or high heels any longer, err well unless it's just getting out of the car and in to a restaurant but it's really no fun any longer. Difficult to navigate stairs, curbs, sidewalk holes, etc. so I have really found that fun flats make the difference in an outfit. I highly recommended CO flats, comfy and my go-to shoes ~ enabling here.
> 
> 
> 
> *chincac*, can you believe that I LIKE these blinged-out boots, they are not over the top and kind of distressed. I would get them as a second or third pair! Thanks for the pic!



Thank you for the enabling!!It is always appreciated!



Jadeite said:


> Ladies how's your weekend gone? I joined a 10km mass run on Sunday and to congratulate myself I stuffed my face with roast pork - skin so crispy it crackles, and a giant slice of drunken cherry cake (this huge woman saw my cake an exclaimed OMG! ). 800 calories burned during the run, but compensated with 3000 calorie intake. Michelin tyres not going away anytime soon.



I don't think I would do the same, its kind of hard to stuff your face when you're in the hospital, thats where I would be if I joined a 10K mass run!



Hed Kandi said:


> I second this! Xiangxiang can you coordinate by having Mr. Fireplace around? And I'll look for a mixologist to make Chincac her favorite drink. This should be enough to distract her.



Hehehe, I love how your mind workssorry Chinac but there will be plotting when it comes to your beautiful closet!!!:shame:


----------



## Julide

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yes, next Monday! Who knew fireplace could cause so much excitement!



It is!!!



chincac said:


> action pics action pics topless pics topless pics



:giggles:Good one!!!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*,
> 
> Happy Monday, ladies!!!
> 
> mr fireplace really jump-started this day for me, lol.



He has!!!



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Let the record show that this is my 10,000 post on TPF! It feels like I have entered a new chapter on here! Hopefully with a lot more action from "you-know-who" soon!



Congrats on your 10,000 post!!!


Jadeite, also congrats to you on your 10k run, sorry I did not mention that before...


----------



## Julide

Hi to all!!!Wishing you a great week ahead!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Julide said:


> Hi to all!!!Wishing you a great week ahead!!



*Julide*, you started me ROFLing AGAIN, first mr fireplace and now your fierce wit! Ahhh, to be that funny! :lolots:

Congrats *xiangxiang* on your 10K post and *Jadeite* on your 10K run!


----------



## Julide

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Julide*, you started me ROFLing AGAIN, first mr fireplace and now your fierce wit! Ahhh, to be that funny! :lolots:
> 
> Congrats *xiangxiang* on your 10K post and *Jadeite* on your 10K run!



Thank you for the lovely compliment Vigee!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Julide said:


> Thank you for the lovely compliment Vigee!!!



*Julide*, it's a compliment coming from some-one with a very dry sense of humor or a lack of one!!! Love your jokes, keep them coming!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Monday, everyone! Fighting the cold at the moment but have peeked in now and then to see what's been going on. Jadeite, congrats on your 10K run. That's amazing! xiangxiang, congrats on your 10000th post and also counting down to Mr. Fireplace. chincac, the PdV and boots look wonderful on you. Vigee, you don't need to loose any weight--you look fab as is. 

I'm off to bed again. The drugs are keeping me sleepy.


----------



## Julide

chincac said:


> that is sooo funny *Vigee*..
> 
> 
> 
> awww..come on *Julide*, be brave  and i don't believe you will ever look like a duck with bad posture! flirtatious is all about personality...not footwear, a lot of flirtatious footwear nowadays give the wrong vibes imho



I'm sorry I just saw this. Thank you ChinacI need some confidence!It is true about some flirtatious footwear, you can go too far...


----------



## Julide

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, everyone! Fighting the cold at the moment but have peeked in now and then to see what's been going on. Jadeite, congrats on your 10K run. That's amazing! xiangxiang, congrats on your 10000th post and also counting down to Mr. Fireplace. chincac, the PdV and boots look wonderful on you. Vigee, you don't need to loose any weight--you look fab as is.
> 
> I'm off to bed again. The drugs are keeping me sleepy.



Bye fab, I hope you get better soon!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, everyone! Fighting the cold at the moment but have peeked in now and then to see what's been going on. Jadeite, congrats on your 10K run. That's amazing! xiangxiang, congrats on your 10000th post and also counting down to Mr. Fireplace. chincac, the PdV and boots look wonderful on you. Vigee, you don't need to loose any weight--you look fab as is.
> 
> I'm off to bed again. The drugs are keeping me sleepy.



*Fabfashion*, my thoughts are with you! Stay in bed and get plenty of rest ~ maybe chicken soup, too? I have been fighting a cold for the last three days but so far have not succumbed to it. Still, I am taking it easy and wearing lots of layers to keep warm. Hope that you feel better soon!


----------



## thyme

*Vigee, etoile, kate, Mindi* 

*Jadeite*, congrats on your 10k. impressive. if only I can force myself to run even 100m I will be happy. 

*xiangxiang*, congrats on reaching 10,000 posts  am still waiting for delivery of mr fireplace 

*Fabfashion* get well soon. and thank you!



Julide said:


> I'm sorry I just saw this. Thank you Chinac..I need some confidence!It is true about some flirtatious footwear, you can go too far...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> *Vigee, etoile, kate, Mindi*
> 
> *Jadeite*, congrats on your 10k. impressive. if only I can force myself to run even 100m I will be happy.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, congrats on reaching 10,000 posts  am still waiting for delivery of mr fireplace
> 
> *Fabfashion* get well soon. and thank you!



The only thing that I REALLY want to see, *chincac*, is mr fireplace after you get through with him! Burnin' down the house


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> The only thing that I REALLY want to see, *chincac*, is mr fireplace after you get through with him! Burnin' down the house


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> The only thing that I REALLY want to see, *chincac*, is mr fireplace after you get through with him! Burnin' down the house





xiangxiang0731 said:


>



yes me too!!


----------



## Mindi B

Jadeite, a 10K?!?!?!?!  Amazing.  Fantastic.  I can't run 10 feet.  You are fabulous!  :worthy:


----------



## MSO13

so I popped into this thread the other day and caught some dessert chat, this weekend I baked s'mores macarons for a birthday party. I made everything from scratch including the marshmallow but I hit them with a brûlée torch because unfortunately Mr. Fireplace was nowhere to be found


----------



## Hed Kandi

chincac said:


> action pics action pics topless pics topless pics


----------



## biscuit1

Mrs.Owen3 ,  I'm sure they tasted even better than they look .Just beautiful .
Now I'm hungry.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> so I popped into this thread the other day and caught some dessert chat, this weekend I baked s'mores macarons for a birthday party. I made everything from scratch including the marshmallow but I hit them with a brûlée torch because unfortunately Mr. Fireplace was nowhere to be found



Gorgeous pic of a delicious dessert! My mouth is watering and I'm having hunger pains, *MrsOwen*


----------



## Jadeite

chincac said:


> *Vigee, etoile, kate, Mindi*
> 
> 
> 
> *Jadeite*, congrats on your 10k. impressive. if only I can force myself to run even 100m I will be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> hugs:




Good to know that i can make a quick getaway (or a slow one) from the closet raid without you chasing after me.


----------



## Jadeite

Julide said:


> I don't think I would do the same, its kind of hard to stuff your face when you're in the hospital, thats where I would be if I joined a 10K mass run!::




It's not bad being in a hospital - bet you will check yourself into one where all the HOT doctors are.


----------



## thyme

Jadeite said:


> Good to know that i can make a quick getaway (or a slow one) from the closet raid without you chasing after me.



they will be empty orange boxes for you to runaway with...help me recycle the boxes..


----------



## thyme

MrsOwen3 said:


> so I popped into this thread the other day and caught some dessert chat, this weekend I baked s'mores macarons for a birthday party. I made everything from scratch including the marshmallow but I hit them with a brûlée torch because unfortunately Mr. Fireplace was nowhere to be found



impressive..looks so yummy!! you are welcome in my apartment anytime..as well as mr fireplace


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> It's not bad being in a hospital - *bet you will check yourself into one where all the HOT doctors are.*



*Jadeite*, that's the hospital where I'm going, lots of mr fireplace twins with stethoscopes!


----------



## Jadeite

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Jadeite*, that's the hospital where I'm going, lots of mr fireplace twins with stethoscopes!




Chincac can check in there too. For exhaustion treatment after 69 adventures with Mr Hottie Fireplace.


----------



## thyme

Jadeite said:


> Chincac can check in there too. For exhaustion treatment after 69 adventures with Mr Hottie Fireplace.



 not going to help if there are hot doctors running around my dear..


----------



## Jadeite

chincac said:


> not going to help if there are hot doctors running around my dear..




Not bad for being a damsel in distress I say!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> *Chincac can check in there too. For exhaustion treatment after 69 adventures with Mr Hottie Fireplace.*



  

*Jadeite*, *chincac* and I can share a hospital room or have separate adjoining ones! Hospitals have lots of doctors!


----------



## katekluet

MrsOwen3 said:


> so I popped into this thread the other day and caught some dessert chat, this weekend I baked s'mores macarons for a birthday party. I made everything from scratch including the marshmallow but I hit them with a brûlée torch because unfortunately Mr. Fireplace was nowhere to be found



That photo looks like it should be in a cookbook! Bet they were delicious despite no Mr. Fireplace


----------



## MSO13

Thanks everyone, the macarons are a long process but so worth it. These are actually a little too sweet for me even with bittersweet ganache. I prefer fruit flavors but all my friends request these! 

I promise to send some to the hot doctor hospital when everyone ends up there!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Congrats, xiangxiang, on your 10,000th post!  Keep 'em coming!





Julide said:


> Congrats on your 10,000 post!!!
> 
> Jadeite, also congrats to you on your 10k run, sorry I did not mention that before...





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Julide*, you started me ROFLing AGAIN, first mr fireplace and now your fierce wit! Ahhh, to be that funny! :lolots:
> 
> Congrats *xiangxiang* on your 10K post and *Jadeite* on your 10K run!





Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, everyone! Fighting the cold at the moment but have peeked in now and then to see what's been going on. Jadeite, congrats on your 10K run. That's amazing! xiangxiang, congrats on your 10000th post and also counting down to Mr. Fireplace. chincac, the PdV and boots look wonderful on you. Vigee, you don't need to loose any weight--you look fab as is.
> 
> I'm off to bed again. The drugs are keeping me sleepy.





chincac said:


> *Vigee, etoile, kate, Mindi*
> 
> *Jadeite*, congrats on your 10k. impressive. if only I can force myself to run even 100m I will be happy.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, congrats on reaching 10,000 posts  am still waiting for delivery of mr fireplace



Thank you all fabulous ladies for your kind words! Although my 10,000 posts don't compare to Jadeite's 10k run! I would never ever be able to run 10k, not even for saving my life! I hate running... 

*Fab*, hope you will be off drugs soon!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> so I popped into this thread the other day and caught some dessert chat, this weekend I baked s'mores macarons for a birthday party. I made everything from scratch including the marshmallow but I hit them with a brûlée torch because unfortunately Mr. Fireplace was nowhere to be found



This looks amazing! The photo should be in a cook book! Well done!


----------



## chicinthecity777

I told my Mr. Fireplace story to my one of my male colleagues who is a also good friend and he said his wife just experienced something similar, in the hospital! She took their 2-year old to the ER the other day because he was thought to have drunk something he shouldn't have (turned out he didn't). She came back couldn't stop telling my friend how good the doctor was, so understanding blah blah blah. She then confessed in the end that the doctor was very good looking, which he suspected all along.


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I told my Mr. Fireplace story to my one of my male colleagues who is a also good friend and he said his wife just experienced something similar, in the hospital! She took their 2-year old to the ER the other day because he was thought to have drunk something he shouldn't have (turned out he didn't). She came back couldn't stop telling my friend how good the doctor was, so understanding blah blah blah. She then confessed in the end that the doctor was very good looking, which he suspected all along.




Hah! Which hospital is that? They may suddenly see an increase in female patient traffic.


----------



## Jadeite

Oh xiangxiang, about your penchant for more shoes. I really do think you should celebrate and have a good time with them.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Hah! Which hospital is that? They may suddenly see an increase in female patient traffic.



aha, yep, and international female patient traffic! I didn't even ask which hospital. Judging by where he lives, it will be a hospital in Hampshire, southern England.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2803484
> 
> 
> Oh xiangxiang, about your penchant for more shoes. I really do think you should celebrate and have a good time with them.



 Although I don't have any shoes like those!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I told my Mr. Fireplace story to my one of my male colleagues who is a also good friend and he said his wife just experienced something similar, in the hospital! She took their 2-year old to the ER the other day *because he was thought to have drunk something he shouldn't have *(turned out he didn't). She came back couldn't stop telling my friend how good the doctor was, so understanding blah blah blah. She then confessed in the end that the doctor was very good looking, which he suspected all along.



*xiangxiang*, I think that I drank something that I shouldn't have ~ oopsy! What was the name of that hospital? Might be worth the trip across the pond to Hampshire, lol. 

Happy Tuesday, ladies!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, I think that I drank something that I shouldn't have ~ oopsy! What was the name of that hospital? Might be worth the trip across the pond, lol.



 In your case it would be vodka I think!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> In your case it would be vodka I think!



*xiangxiang*, guilty as charged!!! Maybe he would let me try on his lab coat?


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, guilty as charged!!! Maybe he would let me try on his lab coat?



That sounds like a pretty reasonable request to an ER doctor to me!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> That sounds like a pretty reasonable request to an ER doctor to me!



How about a game of medical strip poker or is that against hospital policy? My bad. Not that I have EVER in my youth played that ~ now it might scare him away!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> How about a game of medical strip poker or is that against hospital policy? My bad. Not that I have EVER in my youth played that ~ now it might scare him away!



 I think it might be against policy! I have never played strip poker either, *Vigee*!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think it might be against policy! I have never played strip poker either, *Vigee*!



Well, it's never too late to try, *xiangxiang*. That's my motto ~ except for a 10k run!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Well, it's never too late to try, *xiangxiang*. That's my motto ~ except for a 10k run!



 I like your spirit! I am with you on the 10k though. I can't run to save my life!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I like your spirit! I am with you on the 10k though. I can't run to save my life!



No running! Not unless I am being chased, lol. :doggie:


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> No running! Not unless I am being chased, lol. :doggie:


 
hmmm...hot doctor chasing *Vigee* for his lab coat...that will be quite a sight..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> hmmm...hot doctor chasing *Vigee* for his lab coat...that will be quite a sight..



*chincac*, ROFLing!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, ROFLing!


 

yup *Vigee,* drunk after lots of vodka*,* running away with hot doctor's lab coat in the middle of the night, in her Stuart Weitzman over the knee sparkly distressed boots! Hot doctor couldn't see Vigee clearly in the darkness but the boots lit the way for him


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> yup *Vigee,* drunk after lots of vodka*,* running away with hot doctor's lab coat in the middle of the night, in her Stuart Weitzman over the knee sparkly distressed boots! Hot doctor couldn't see Vigee clearly in the darkness but the boots lit the way for him



Love the visual, *chincac*! 
Of course, in the end I trip over my own two feet and *let *the hot doctor catch me ~ that is me and my SW glitter boots and his now sweaty lab coat that I am wearing.


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> yup *Vigee,* drunk after lots of vodka*,* running away with hot doctor's lab coat in the middle of the night, in her Stuart Weitzman over the knee sparkly distressed boots! Hot doctor couldn't see Vigee clearly in the darkness but the boots lit the way for him





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love the visual, *chincac*!
> Of course, in the end I trip over my own two feet and *let *the hot doctor catch me ~ that is me and my SW glitter boots and his now sweaty lab coat that I am wearing.



 you two could write a screenplay "Mid-night run in glitter boots"!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> you two could write a screenplay "Mid-night run in glitter boots"!



Six days and counting down until mr fireplace, *xiangxiang*!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love the visual, *chincac*!
> Of course, in the end I trip over my own two feet and *let *the hot doctor catch me ~ that is me and my SW glitter boots and his now sweaty lab coat that I am wearing.


 
 hot doctor takes off his shirt as well so Vigee doesn't catch a cold..and he carries her off into the distance..


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> you two could write a screenplay "Mid-night run in glitter boots"!


 
i knew i should have chosen a different profession!!!


----------



## Julide

Hi all!! These pages are hilarious!!

MrsOwen, your macaroons look fantastic!! How wonderful that you can make them!

Vigee, Jadeite, XiangXiang and Chinac:lolots:It is all I have! You are all so funny, beautiful men beware!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> hot doctor takes off his shirt as well so Vigee doesn't catch a cold..and he carries her off into the distance..



*chincac* and *xiangxiang*, I LOVE a happy ending!!! ROFLing!!! 

Hi *Julide*!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac[B said:
			
		

> i knew i should have chosen a different profession!!! [/B]



Me too, *chincac*!!!


----------



## Jadeite

ch incac said:


> yup *Vigee,* drunk after lots of vodka*,* running away with hot doctor's lab coat in the middle of the night, in her Stuart Weitzman over the knee sparkly distressed boots! Hot doctor couldn't see Vigee clearly in the darkness but the boots lit the way for him







VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love the visual, *chincac*!
> 
> Of course, in the end I trip over my own two feet and *let *the hot doctor catch me ~ that is me and my SW glitter boots and his now sweaty lab coat that I am wearing.




Bahahaha!!! That visual is seriously funny.


----------



## Jadeite

Having trouble with the photo upload utility here - haven't been able to upload for days. Except one lucky time last night. Anyone else with this issue? 

Hot doctor pics will just have to wait.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hi everyone!  Thanks so much for your well wishes. I think the drug has worn off and I'm feeling somewhat human again although I seem to now have lost my voice and sound like Kathleen Turner's poor cousin.  Now what's this about hot doctor? Where? How come there's no hot doctor near where I am? That would have made this cold episode so much more "hot". 

Mrsowen3, your macaroon is TDF! Wow! If I had a few of those, I'm sure I'd have recovered much sooner. 

Vigee, did you get the SW boots? I tried them on last spring but they didn't work too well over my short stocky calves. I was rather depressed but got over it when I found myself at a Tod's outlet and bought 3 pairs of boots for this winter. Now, where did I put them? 

I better go rest up some more. Just wanted to say hi to everyone.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Hi everyone!  Thanks so much for your well wishes. I think the drug has worn off and I'm feeling somewhat human again although I seem to now have lost my voice and sound like Kathleen Turner's poor cousin.  Now what's this about hot doctor? Where? How come there's no hot doctor near where I am? That would have made this cold episode so much more "hot".
> 
> Mrsowen3, your macaroon is TDF! Wow! If I had a few of those, I'm sure I'd have recovered much sooner.
> 
> Vigee, did you get the SW boots? I tried them on last spring but they didn't work too well over my short stocky calves. I was rather depressed but got over it when I found myself at a Tod's outlet and bought 3 pairs of boots for this winter. Now, where did I put them?
> 
> I better go rest up some more. Just wanted to say hi to everyone.



Hello *Fab*, welcome back to the cafe! Hope you see you again soon!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ladies! I may have to reschedule the fireplace installation! Very long story involves other contractors not pulling their act together. I was looking forward to it for weeks!


----------



## Mindi B

Noooooooooo!  Darn it, xiangxiang.  Construction projects are soooo frustrating with everything depending on everything else.  Having to put off Mr. Fireplace is just the pits.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Noooooooooo!  Darn it, xiangxiang.  Construction projects are soooo frustrating with everything depending on everything else.  Having to put off Mr. Fireplace is just the pits.



I know! So annoying! Was hoping to see him next Monday! I will probably know for sure tomorrow.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I know! So annoying! Was hoping to see him next Monday! *I will probably know for sure tomorrow.*



*xiangxiang*, I am holding my breath until tomorrow! 

*Fabfashion*, haven't ordered the SW boots yet because I have no idea of the fit. Will be in NYC in December and will stop by the store. I can probably live without them until then ~ bought a pair of H etain jumping boots last year, which I wore only TWICE the entire season. Glad that you are feeling better!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I know! So annoying! Was hoping to see him next Monday! I will probably know for sure tomorrow.


 
xiangxiang, I'm so sorry to hear that your rendezvous, umph I meant, appointment with Mr. Fireplace got delayed. Nothing's worse than not be able to recline on a sheepskin rug, wrapped in nothing by an Hermes CSGM, with glass of wine in one hand, reading a KS, in a room illuminated only by the fireplace besides a shirtless Mr. Fireplace...Oops! Must be my drug-induced mind writing. Hehe.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, I'm so sorry to hear that your rendezvous, umph I meant, appointment with Mr. Fireplace got delayed. Nothing's worse than not be able to recline on a sheepskin rug, wrapped in nothing by an Hermes CSGM, with glass of wine in one hand, reading a KS, in a room illuminated only by the fireplace besides a shirtless Mr. Fireplace...Oops! Must be my drug-induced mind writing. Hehe.



 I know right Fab! I see you are quite a talented screenplay writer too!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, I am holding my breath until tomorrow!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, haven't ordered the SW boots yet because I have no idea of the fit. Will be in NYC in December and will stop by the store. I can probably live without them until then ~ bought a pair of H etain jumping boots last year, which I wore only TWICE the entire season. Glad that you are feeling better!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I know! So annoying! Was hoping to see him next Monday! I will probably know for sure tomorrow.


 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, I am holding my breath until tomorrow!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, haven't ordered the SW boots yet because I have no idea of the fit. Will be in NYC in December and will stop by the store. I can probably live without them until then ~ bought a pair of H etain jumping boots last year, which I wore only TWICE the entire season. Glad that you are feeling better!


 
Hi Vigee, I think the SW boots will look amazing on you!  They're supposed to be really comfortable and mold to your legs. I'd have loved a pair. I may go to the store one day and try out the higher heel ones like the Semi or the Highline.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I know right Fab! I see you are quite a talented screenplay writer too!





Fabfashion said:


> Hi Vigee, I think the SW boots will look amazing on you!  They're supposed to be really comfortable and mold to your legs. I'd have loved a pair. I may go to the store one day and try out the higher heel ones like the Semi or the Highline.



*xiangxiang*, we clearly all have over-active IMAGINATIONS at this thread, lol. Gotta love it! When is our novel coming out? 

*Fabfashion*, my eldest DD loves SW heels and boots, too. Must check on my foot size IRL before I get them. In the mean time I have fallen in love with four H scarves and I am supposedly on Ban Island for scarves this season. So, I am thinking, H scarves and/or SW boots? Hopefully, I might forget about all of them!


----------



## Mindi B

Say, sorry to temporarily interrupt the group foray into erotic literature, but I have a question for you globe-trotting ladies.  Has anyone ever used Melatonin or anything similar to manage/mitigate jet lag?  Any advice or recommendations, yay or nay, this brand or that?  Just wondering, as the hideous flight looms. 
Back to your previously-scheduled naughty programming now, already in progress. . . .


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Say, sorry to temporarily interrupt the group foray into erotic literature, but I have a question for you globe-trotting ladies.  Has anyone ever used Melatonin or anything similar to manage/mitigate jet lag?  Any advice or recommendations, yay or nay, this brand or that?  Just wondering, as the hideous flight looms.
> *Back to your previously-scheduled naughty programming now, already in progress. . *. .



*Mindi*, ROFLing!!!   
In all seriousness, insomnia runs in my family and yes, I have tried melatonin. It does work if you take 9mgs of it. At least that is the dosage that comes to my mind, so check first ~ probably 6mgs is sufficient to put you to sleep. Hope that helps.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, Vigee!  I'm debating whether to try it.  Glad to hear one thumbs-up.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, we clearly all have over-active IMAGINATIONS at this thread, lol. Gotta love it! When is our novel coming out?
> 
> *Fabfashion*, my eldest DD loves SW heels and boots, too. Must check on my foot size IRL before I get them. In the mean time I have fallen in love with four H scarves and I am supposedly on Ban Island for scarves this season. So, I am thinking, H scarves and/or SW boots? Hopefully, I might forget about all of them!


 
Vigee, how about H scarves AND SW boots? They'll look so nice together!


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, Vigee! I'm debating whether to try it. Glad to hear one thumbs-up.


 
Mindi, naughtiness aside, my DH tried it and it didn't work on him when we were travelling. Not sure what dosage it was. It's natural so won't hurt to try it. I found waiting to go to bed at night time local time works and a glass of wine or two doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, the glass of wine approach!  Always a popular choice!  Thanks, Fabfashion.  We do try to FORCE ourselves to start behaving appropriately for local time, but 12 hours is gonna be tough.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Ah, the glass of wine approach!  Always a popular choice!  Thanks, Fabfashion.  We do try to FORCE ourselves to start behaving appropriately for local time, but 12 hours is gonna be tough.



I have tried all sorts, including melatonin. I find the results varies and I can't find out why. I never exceed the recommended dose though. I also have Simply Sleep, bought from the US market. (melatonin is prescription only in the UK, that's how strict we are with these here.) It allows you to take up to two tablets but I take half or one tablet and it normally does the trick. Going east is much harder to get over in my experience. A lot of  people don't realise several functions of your body are also jetlagged, not just your sleeping pattern. Such as your meal and even toilet pattern. So if you also adjust those, you will find it easier to get over it.


----------



## Mindi B

That's a good point, xiangxiang.  And a good suggestion: I could try a mild OTC sleep aid.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> That's a good point, xiangxiang.  And a good suggestion: I could try a mild OTC sleep aid.



Simply Sleep is a herbal based formula and has been used by me and my SO's close and extended family and a lot of them swear by it. One of his sisters is a real jet-setter and she has been using it and has not reported any side effects.


----------



## Mindi B

I'll look for it!  Thank you!


----------



## Jadeite

Mindi B said:


> That's a good point, xiangxiang.  And a good suggestion: I could try a mild OTC sleep aid.




What are you flying? United? If you are flying Singapore airlines in business class load up on the bubblies which they freely provide.  

But seriously, I don't do the sleeping aids I don't like the feeling but if you are a first timer then maybe you might try a small dose. Business class is quite survivable on UA and on Singapore air it's spectacular. Assuming your flight connects via Europe or Tokyo the method is to stay awake on the first leg and sleep absolutely on the 2nd leg. Use eye sheet to cover your eyes and ear plugs and you should do fine.


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies! I may have to reschedule the fireplace installation! Very long story involves other contractors not pulling their act together. I was looking forward to it for weeks!




Ahhhhh ....a longer foreplay with others involved. Enjoy.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> What are you flying? United? If you are flying Singapore airlines in business class load up on the bubblies which they freely provide.
> 
> But seriously, I don't do the sleeping aids I don't like the feeling but if you are a first timer then maybe you might try a small dose. Business class is quite survivable on UA and on Singapore air it's spectacular. Assuming your flight connects via Europe or Tokyo the method is to stay awake on the first leg and sleep absolutely on the 2nd leg. Use eye sheet to cover your eyes and ear plugs and you should do fine.



*Jadeite*, you are a pro at this, I can tell!


----------



## Jadeite

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Jadeite*, you are a pro at this, I can tell!




I love Singapore airlines. Problem is they do so well in business class offering endless food and drinks and an unbeatable entertainment system, passengers forget to sleep. I'm disappointed at missing out on the goodies because I *have* to sleep (or suffer at work). I'm less distracted flying other airlines cuz i imagine the flight attendants will throw me out the window for troubling them for even a glass of water.


----------



## Jadeite

I travelled Lufthansa one time and the flight attendant stared me down I meekly squeaked out my meal order. Even in business class they are pretty intimidating. Too bad no glimpses of the hot pilot captain to make me few better. LOL


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> I travelled Lufthansa one time and the flight attendant stared me down I meekly squeaked out my meal order. Even in business class they are pretty intimidating. Too bad no glimpses of the hot pilot captain to make me few better. LOL



No glimpses of a hot pilot on Lufthansa? That's bad, *Jadeite*, very, very bad! 
Swiss Air usually has hot passengers and crew but they don't fly to SG. 
Also, my eldest DD flew from LA to London and said it was wonderful.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> I travelled Lufthansa one time and the flight attendant stared me down I meekly squeaked out my meal order. Even in business class they are pretty intimidating. Too bad no glimpses of the hot pilot captain to make me few better. LOL


Jadeite, you made me smile. The flight attendants on SA are very pretty although they look all very alike by the way they wear their make up. May be you can dream of a hot captain instead.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, we clearly all have over-active IMAGINATIONS at this thread, lol. Gotta love it! When is our novel coming out?
> 
> *Fabfashion*, my eldest DD loves SW heels and boots, too. Must check on my foot size IRL before I get them. In the mean time I have fallen in love with four H scarves and I am supposedly on Ban Island for scarves this season. So, I am thinking, H scarves and/or SW boots? Hopefully, I might forget about all of them!


Vigee, which 4 scarves are you thinking of? I've sworn off checking the website and dreading for when my SA may call to tell me that the rose PdV has come in. I'm feeling rather guilty for not having enough willpower and broke down on the PdV. :shame: May be it won't come in until after Xmas.


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, which 4 scarves are you thinking of? I've sworn off checking the website and dreading for when my SA may call to tell me that the rose PdV has come in. I'm feeling rather guilty for not having enough willpower and broke down on the PdV. :shame: May be it won't come in until after Xmas.




I'm having problems with uploading pics and haven't been able to show you the men's cashmere silk.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, which 4 scarves are you thinking of? I've sworn off checking the website and dreading for when my SA may call to tell me that the rose PdV has come in. I'm feeling rather guilty for not having enough willpower and broke down on the PdV. :shame: May be it won't come in until after Xmas.



The four I have in mind are the Tapis Persans GM CW 05, and three CWs of MetM 90cms nd the gold and white Cheval Fusion in a 90cm. Oopsy, that makes five, lol. 
I should be sensible and wait for S/S 15.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> I'm having problems with uploading pics and haven't been able to show you the men's cashmere silk.


No worries. Have you worn it yet? I bet it looks great. Is it as soft or softer than the CSGM?


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> The four I have in mind are the Tapis Persans GM CW 05, and three CWs of MetM 90cms nd the gold and white Cheval Fusion in a 90cm. Oopsy, that makes five, lol.
> I should be sensible and wait for S/S 15.


Vigee, those are all nice ones! Tough decision. I think the white and gold Cheval Fusion will be just the thing for your Thanksgiving Bahamas trip. Perfect for the cool evening breeze. You can say it's a necessity for the trip then you're not really escaping BI. And the TP GM can be used as a halter or wrap which is again just an absolute necessity for the trip.  Now you can utilize these scarves for both the Bahamas and LA trips. Imagine the ROI. LOL.


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> No worries. Have you worn it yet? I bet it looks great. Is it as soft or softer than the CSGM?



it's way softer!  much softer! i just want to bundle myself in it and sleep.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> it's way softer!  much softer! i just want to bundle myself in it and sleep.


Sounds so luxurious! Can't wait to see your mod shot (no pressure). I'll take a look the next time I venture into the store--hopefully not too soon as I promised my DH an 80" TV as a birthday present but he said to wait until he finishes the basement reno of which he hasn't started yet.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Hi everyone!  Thanks so much for your well wishes. I think the drug has worn off and I'm feeling somewhat human again although I seem to now have lost my voice and sound like Kathleen Turner's poor cousin.  Now what's this about hot doctor? Where? How come there's no hot doctor near where I am? That would have made this cold episode so much more "hot".
> 
> Mrsowen3, your macaroon is TDF! Wow! If I had a few of those, I'm sure I'd have recovered much sooner.
> 
> Vigee, did you get the SW boots? I tried them on last spring but they didn't work too well over my short stocky calves. I was rather depressed but got over it when I found myself at a Tod's outlet and bought 3 pairs of boots for this winter. Now, where did I put them?
> 
> I better go rest up some more. Just wanted to say hi to everyone.



Hi Fab, hope you're feeling better. Of course my macarons have healing properties!


I have the SW Main Line in black suede which I bought 5 years ago, they have a small hidden wedge instead of the low heel on the 50/50. I think it was the first year the style came out and they were sold out everywhere and I walked in the December cold to the SW store from Saks to find them. Mine are maybe a 1/2 size too small probably because they didn't have my size but I really really wanted them. I decided to wear them Sunday because of the pic of Padma and I did like them, they need some breaking in though! I'm going to put them into rotation this year, the trouble is I have these awesome Golden Goose boots that are so comfy and broken in they're the only ones I ever want to wear.


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> The four I have in mind are the Tapis Persans GM CW 05, and three CWs of MetM 90cms nd the gold and white Cheval Fusion in a 90cm. Oopsy, that makes five, lol.
> I should be sensible and wait for S/S 15.



well, I'll be of no help to you. I have Tapis and MetM in the navy and I think they're all good choices but I think you'll be able to find MetM later. The Cheval Fusion is gorgeous, I haven't seen it in real life but I've saved a pic of it. I'm on the Ban for a while now, fortunately I have a birthday and the holidays coming up so it's up to DH to keep the orange boxes coming while I recover from my first season!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, those are all nice ones! Tough decision. I think the white and gold Cheval Fusion will be just the thing for your Thanksgiving Bahamas trip. Perfect for the cool evening breeze. You can say it's a necessity for the trip then you're not really escaping BI. And the TP GM can be used as a halter or wrap which is again just an absolute necessity for the trip.  Now you can utilize these scarves for both the Bahamas and LA trips. Imagine the ROI. LOL.



*Fabfasion*, that's totally what I needed to hear because I am way guilty of buying and not wearing H items. They are all so beautiful :le sigh:. Also, I have been busy buying Christmas gifts for my DDs and DH and have literally pounded the CCs to the ground! I have to take breather for a week or two but if we had Christmas tomorrow, I would be ready. 

How is the weather for everyone, ladies? We are being hit with cold Arctic air tonight. Today was 70 degrees and now dropping down into the 30's with freezing rain ad snow on the way. Time to get my down coat out! :rain:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Fab, hope you're feeling better. Of course my macarons have healing properties!
> 
> 
> I have the SW Main Line in black suede which I bought 5 years ago, they have a small hidden wedge instead of the low heel on the 50/50. I think it was the first year the style came out and they were sold out everywhere and I walked in the December cold to the SW store from Saks to find them. Mine are maybe a 1/2 size too small probably because they didn't have my size but I really really wanted them. I decided to wear them Sunday because of the pic of Padma and I did like them, they need some breaking in though! I'm going to put them into rotation this year, the trouble is I have these awesome Golden Goose boots that are so comfy and broken in they're the only ones I ever want to wear.



*MrsOwen*, you have made wonderful scarf choices this year, congrats! I can see that SW boots are in my future, especially the 5050 or The Reserve. Love those boots and I want to get the fit just right. My best bet is the SW store in NYC in December, I think.


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion said:


> Sounds so luxurious! Can't wait to see your mod shot (no pressure). I'll take a look the next time I venture into the store--hopefully not too soon as I promised my DH an 80" TV as a birthday present but he said to wait until he finishes the basement reno of which he hasn't started yet.



That TV is definitely an upgrade from steak knives !!!!!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

So my cafe friends, fireplace installation is still on for next Monday so wish me luck to see some shirtless actions!!!


----------



## biscuit1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> So my cafe friends, fireplace installation is still on for next Monday so wish me luck to see some shirtless actions!!!



I hope that mr. handsome himself will be installing - not his work crew. 
Any more frogmen action ?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> So my cafe friends, fireplace installation is still on for next Monday so wish me luck to see some shirtless actions!!!



*xiangxiang*, YAY!!! My fingers are crossed for you! 

*Fabfashion*, I have to get some birthday gift receiving advice from your DH! How did he go from a set of steak knives to a 50" TV? Now that's amazing!


----------



## chicinthecity777

biscuit1 said:


> I hope that mr. handsome himself will be installing - not his work crew.
> Any more frogmen action ?



I hope so too!!! Fingers crossed! 

Apparently we missed frogmen last week. They did a lot of work last week but we weren't there to see. I will be able to see it this weekend.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, YAY!!! My fingers are crossed for you!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, I have to get some birthday gift receiving advice from your DH! How did he go from a set of steak knives to a 50" TV? Now that's amazing!



Thank you my dear! I spent this morning trying to shift things around so now at least it's settled.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, those are all nice ones! Tough decision. I think the white and gold Cheval Fusion will be just the thing for your Thanksgiving Bahamas trip. Perfect for the cool evening breeze. You can say it's a necessity for the trip then you're not really escaping BI. And the TP GM can be used as a halter or wrap which is again just an absolute necessity for the trip.  Now you can utilize these scarves for both the Bahamas and LA trips. Imagine the ROI. LOL.



Fabfashion, I missed this. Now your DH is going to get a 80' TV instead of steak knives? Can you be my wife please?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, YAY!!! My fingers are crossed for you!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, I have to get some birthday gift receiving advice from your DH! How did he go from a set of steak knives to a *50" TV?* Now that's amazing!



OMG, *Fabfashion*, not a 50" TV but an 80" TV, wowza! My eyes deceived me, probably couldn't believe what I was reading. Way to go!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> So my cafe friends, fireplace installation is still on for next Monday so wish me luck to see some shirtless actions!!!


----------



## biscuit1

Vigee , how does down hold up in freezing rain ? My jackets always have a "fowl" smell when exposed to rain.


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> That TV is definitely an upgrade from steak knives !!!!!!!


 


xiangxiang0731 said:


> Fabfashion, I missed this. Now your DH is going to get a 80' TV instead of steak knives? Can you be my wife please?


 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG, *Fabfashion*, not a 50" TV but an 80" TV, wowza! My eyes deceived me, probably couldn't believe what I was reading. Way to go!


 
Happy Thursday, everyone! 

biscuit, xiangxiang, Vigee, the TV is a mix of birthday present and a bribe for DH to start and finish the basement he promised me 2 years ago. Plus, I've been secretly wanting one myself. Hehe.  If Mr. Shirtless Fireplace is ever on screen, he'll be almost twice as large.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

biscuit1 said:


> Vigee , how does down hold up in freezing rain ? My jackets always have a "fowl" smell when exposed to rain.



*biscuit*, down feathers typically do not like to get soaking wet and if  this happens I make sure to dry my coat or jacket thoroughly in a very warm place. Also, I shake it out frequently so the all of the feathers are completely dried. Never had any problems with smell afterwards.


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite said:


> it's way softer!  much softer! i just want to bundle myself in it and sleep.



Jadeite, can you please tell me exactly which scarf you have? Maybe I will have more luck finding it.
 There is one in men's section covered with horse bits that I think is beautiful.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Thursday, everyone!
> 
> biscuit, xiangxiang, Vigee, the TV is a mix of birthday present and a bribe for DH to start and finish the basement he promised me 2 years ago. Plus, I've been secretly wanting one myself. Hehe.  *If Mr. Shirtless Fireplace is ever on screen, he'll be almost twice as large.*



*Fabfashion*, mr fireplace twice as large? I wouldn't know whether to be scared or excited!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Thursday, everyone!
> 
> biscuit, xiangxiang, Vigee, the TV is a mix of birthday present and a bribe for DH to start and finish the basement he promised me 2 years ago. Plus, I've been secretly wanting one myself. Hehe.  If Mr. Shirtless *Fireplace is ever on screen, he'll be almost twice as large*.



I like the sound of that! Or any beautiful men I suppose. We are looking at those for our country house' cinema. I don't suppose though you can hang it up on the all as I'd imagine it must be heavy. We have an overhead projector point in the cinema already (came with the house) but neither of us like projector TV.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, mr fireplace twice as large? I wouldn't know whether to be scared or excited!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, mr fireplace twice as large? I wouldn't know whether to be scared or excited!


 
May be xiangxiang and chincac can be the judge of that after they're done with him and after Jadeite's inspection too. :giggles:


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I like the sound of that! Or any beautiful men I suppose. We are looking at those for our country house' cinema. I don't suppose though you can hang it up on the all as I'd imagine it must be heavy. We have an overhead projector point in the cinema already (came with the house) but neither of us like projector TV.


 
xiangxiang, when I inquired at the store a few months ago the SA there said you can still put it up on the wall on 2 metal braces (flushed to the wall) as long as they're attached to the wall studs. May want to check if your house's wall can support that. They also have a stand that looks really cool and the TV just sits on it off the floor--this was what attracted me to walk into the store to check it out. If you don't have little kiddies running about then it should be okay. I'd like that but worried that my DDs will knock the TV over.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I like the sound of that! Or any beautiful men I suppose. *We are looking at those for our country house' cinema.* I don't suppose though you can hang it up on the all as I'd imagine it must be heavy. We have an overhead projector point in the cinema already (came with the house) but neither of us like projector TV.



*xiangxiang*, your country house keeps sounding better and better! When is your estimated move-in date? You must be so excited.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, your country house keeps sounding better and better! When is your estimated move-in date? You must be so excited.



Thank you *Vigee*! I wish I could move in tomorrow but still loads to do! We are aiming at next spring. Hopefully before the garden is in full bloom again in April.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, your country house keeps sounding better and better! When is your estimated move-in date? You must be so excited.



Although my SO has already claimed the cinema to be his man cave! Apparently I am not allowed to touch his expensive hi fi.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, your country house keeps sounding better and better! When is your estimated move-in date? You must be so excited.


 
I agree with Vigee. xiangxiang, your country house sounds very lovely.  May be we can arrange a Cafe meet at your place next spring? Would be even better if Mr. Fireplace can be there to demonstrate, hurrumph, the fireplace.  We can also have a reading of the KS.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you *Vigee*! I wish I could move in tomorrow but still loads to do! *We are aiming at next spring. Hopefully before the garden is in full bloom again in April.*



*xiangxiang*, that will be perfect timing! Love renovating houses, what a joy to do and then see the results. This new country home sounds like it is going to be a beauty. Hope that you have lots of before and after pics!


----------



## biscuit1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *biscuit*, down feathers typically do not like to get soaking wet and if  this happens I make sure to dry my coat or jacket thoroughly in a very warm place. Also, I shake it out frequently so the all of the feathers are completely dried. Never had any problems with smell afterwards.



Thanx, Vigee !  I wear a down jacket with snow removal and a down or wool vest basically all winter. Leaving home I have a lot of other options. I am in wool or cashmere sweaters from now til March I'm sure.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Although my SO has already claimed the cinema to be his man cave! *Apparently I am not allowed to touch his expensive hi fi. *



*xiangxiang*, I do not even want to get near my DH's surround sound and TV remote control. There are enough TVs in our house that I will gladly watch another, lol!


----------



## Fabfashion

Vigee, we're having the Arctic deep freeze here too. It totally dashed my hope of an H poncho. I was psyching myself up that if I sport a 5" platform I may be able to pull it off but now it won't be warm enough plus I'll probably slip on the snow with the heels. 

I think you'll totally rock the SW boots! I may try them on again the next time I'm near the store. May be by keep trying them on, I'll start to grow longer legs.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

biscuit1 said:


> Thanx, Vigee !  I wear a down jacket with snow removal and a down or wool vest basically all winter. Leaving home I have a lot of other options. I am in wool or cashmere sweaters from now til March I'm sure.



*biscuit*, I wear light soft wool long underwear, yes shirts ~ and bottoms, depending on the weather ~  from now until March. I buy them online from a store in Vermont and they are fabulous.


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> Thanx, Vigee ! I wear a down jacket with snow removal and a down or wool vest basically all winter. Leaving home I have a lot of other options. I am in wool or cashmere sweaters from now til March I'm sure.


 
I'm with you, biscuit. I used to be able to handle the cold better in my younger days. As I get older and the body fats kept piling on, I seem to have less tolerance for the cold.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, we're having the Arctic deep freeze here too. It totally dashed my hope of an H poncho. I was psyching myself up that if I sport a 5" platform I may be able to pull it off but now it won't be warm enough plus I'll probably slip on the snow with the heels.
> 
> I think you'll totally rock the SW boots! I may try them on again the next time I'm near the store. May be by keep trying them on, I'll start to grow longer legs.



*Fabfashion*, there is no way that I can climb on board the H poncho train, I am simply not statuesque and can't rock that look unfortunately. The SWs are on my must have list as of this moment, either the 5050 or The Reserve in black suede.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *biscuit*, I wear light soft wool long underwear, yes shirts ~ and bottoms, depending on the weather ~ from now until March. I buy them online from a store in Vermont and they are fabulous.


 
Vigee, could you please share the store. I'd like to try it although wool makes me itchy.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, there is no way that I can climb on board the H poncho train, I am simply not statuesque and can't rock that look unfortunately. The SWs are on my must have list as of this moment, either the 5050 or The Reserve in black suede.


 
Vigee, I read on the shoes thread that the Reserve has a slightly bigger heel (1 3/4") than the 5050 (1 1/4") otherwise pretty similar. Black suede will be stunning!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, could you please share the store. I'd like to try it although wool makes me itchy.



*Fabfashion*, bought FOUR of these shirts last year and I wear them underneath almost everything during the cold months. They don't make me itch in the least and I have very sensitive skin. Here is the link:

http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/store/jump/productDetail/Women&aposs/Intimates/Long_Underwear/Women&aposs_Women&aposs_Long-Sleeve_Merino_Top/44752


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, could you please share the store. I'd like to try it although wool makes me itchy.



I second that request ! I have wool stockings (like pantyhose ) and I spend a lot of time in lightweight ski pants when I'm in barn .


----------



## biscuit1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, bought FOUR of these shirts last year and I wear them underneath almost everything during the cold months. They don't make me itch in the least and I have very sensitive skin. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/store/jump/productDetail/Women&aposs/Intimates/Long_Underwear/Women&aposs_Women&aposs_Long-Sleeve_Merino_Top/44752



There's hope !   Do you get overheated at all in them  ? I'm trying to find a polite way of saying sweaty- perspire , perhaps ?


----------



## Mindi B

Women glow, men perspire, horses sweat.  An oooold saying!


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> Women glow, men perspire, horses sweat. An oooold saying!


 
I like this saying. Thanks, Mindi!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, bought FOUR of these shirts last year and I wear them underneath almost everything during the cold months. They don't make me itch in the least and I have very sensitive skin. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/...poss_Women&aposs_Long-Sleeve_Merino_Top/44752


 
Thanks, Vigee! I'll check them out. The warmer the better!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> I agree with Vigee. xiangxiang, your country house sounds very lovely.  May be we can arrange a Cafe meet at your place next spring? Would be even better if Mr. Fireplace can be there to demonstrate, hurrumph, the fireplace.  We can also have a reading of the KS.



Thank you dear! I was told we now have a little waterfall in between the two pools of our pond so I can't wait to see it this weekend! 

I like the idea of demo of the fireplace by Mr. Fireplace.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

biscuit1 said:


> There's hope !   Do you get overheated at all in them  ? I'm trying to find a polite way of saying sweaty- perspire , perhaps ?



*biscuit *and *Fabfashion*, I never over-heat in them but then again I am always freezing if I don't wear them. Believe it or not in winter months I wear one under a dress while going out to dinner! They are pretty light weight and provide just enough warmth to take the chill out. Definitely not glamorous but I was sick and tired of being cold ALL OF THE TIME.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I do admire you ladies can look chic and stay warm in the cold. We are lucky that we really don't get very cold weather here. Raining, yes but never really cold. The most I would wear is one layer of Uniqlo heattech thermos under a jumper / jeans with a long down or shearling coat. Last year we had very mild winter so I hardly worn my down coat.


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> Women glow, men perspire, horses sweat.  An oooold saying!



Charming..... but women with horses sweat !


----------



## biscuit1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *biscuit *and *Fabfashion*, I never over-heat in them but then again I am always freezing if I don't wear them. Believe it or not in winter months I wear one under a dress while going out to dinner! They are pretty light weight and provide just enough warmth to take the chill out. Definitely not glamorous but I was sick and tired of being cold ALL OF THE TIME.



I think I was born cold and hungry. Just as FabFashion said - each winter seems to get worse.
Somewhere I have Hanro camisoles stashed , every layer helps. I think I will invest in Vigee's go to winter staple.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

biscuit1 said:


> I think I was born cold and hungry. Just as FabFashion said - each winter seems to get worse.
> Somewhere I have Hanro camisoles stashed , every layer helps. I think I will invest in Vigee's go to winter staple.



*biscuit*, maybe order one and if it works for you, go back for more. That's what I did ~ actually I ordered two and then repeated the process. I would much rather be too warm than too cold.

*xiangxiang*, totally jealous of your mild winter. Ours have been getting colder so much earlier it seems. Last winter was the worst in a long time and this year is supposedly the same!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *biscuit*, maybe order one and if it works for you, go back for more. That's what I did ~ actually I ordered two and then repeated the process. I would much rather be too warm than too cold.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, totally jealous of your mild winter. Ours have been getting colder so much earlier it seems. Last winter was the worst in a long time and this year is supposedly the same!



I remember last year you had horrendous snow storms very early into the Winter. We were in Florida in December and I remember seeing TV news on several feet high snows in NY.


----------



## katekluet

biscuit1 said:


> Jadeite, can you please tell me exactly which scarf you have? Maybe I will have more luck finding it.
> There is one in men's section covered with horse bits that I think is beautiful.



Biscuit, I think that scarf is collection Equestre ...I have it...it is wool, not wool and silk. It is lovely and reversible, if you want photos let me know. It looks very elegant IRL


----------



## katekluet

biscuit1 said:


> Jadeite, can you please tell me exactly which scarf you have? Maybe I will have more luck finding it.
> There is one in men's section covered with horse bits that I think is beautiful.





Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, when I inquired at the store a few months ago the SA there said you can still put it up on the wall on 2 metal braces (flushed to the wall) as long as they're attached to the wall studs. May want to check if your house's wall can support that. They also have a stand that looks really cool and the TV just sits on it off the floor--this was what attracted me to walk into the store to check it out. If you don't have little kiddies running about then it should be okay. I'd like that but worried that my DDs will knock the TV over.


FabF, we have a giant tv and a great low stand for it...I am not up to date on kiddie safety stuff anymore, but here in California we have heavy duty earthquake ties that secure heavy furniture from falling, perhaps that would work for you if you do want to put it on a stand.
I love the big TV but have not really mastered how to work all the stuff, I leave that to DH.


----------



## biscuit1

katekluet said:


> Biscuit, I think that scarf is collection Equestre ...I have it...it is wool, not wool and silk. It is lovely and reversible, if you want photos let me know. It looks very elegant IRL



Kate - show me , please !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I remember last year you had horrendous snow storms very early into the Winter. We were in Florida in December and I remember seeing TV news on several feet high snows in NY.



I know, *xiangxiang*! Thank goodness that I spent all of February in Los Angeles and will be doing the same this January. Hopefully, I will miss the worst of this winter. It dropped 40 degrees yesterday from a high of 70 degrees F to a low of 30 degrees F. Crazy weather here! It just seems like yesterday that I was in the swimming pool all day long!


----------



## katekluet

biscuit1 said:


> Kate - show me , please !



Biscuit, I tried to show both sides and the nice border but it is a gloomy day here and the photos come out making the scarf look lighter in color than in real life. It is a lovely soft wool, made it Italy. Monceau posted a couple of good modeling shots of this some time ago, I bet you could also find those by searching and I think her photos showed the truer tones.


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> FabF, we have a giant tv and a great low stand for it...I am not up to date on kiddie safety stuff anymore, but here in California we have *heavy duty earthquake ties* that secure heavy furniture from falling, perhaps that would work for you if you do want to put it on a stand.
> I love the big TV but have not really mastered how to work all the stuff, I leave that to DH.


 
Kate, that's a great idea! Must investigate. The TV looks really cool standing up on the floor at the store but HUGE. No wonder most actors/actresses got to get their faces done because it's like being under a microscope.


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> Biscuit, I tried to show both sides and the nice border but it is a gloomy day here and the photos come out making the scarf look lighter in color than in real life. It is a lovely soft wool, made it Italy. Monceau posted a couple of good modeling shots of this some time ago, I bet you could also find those by searching and I think her photos showed the truer tones.


 
This looks very lovely, Kate.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *biscuit*, maybe order one and if it works for you, go back for more. That's what I did ~ actually I ordered two and then repeated the process. I would much rather be too warm than too cold.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, totally jealous of your mild winter. Ours have been getting colder so much earlier it seems. Last winter was the worst in a long time and this year is supposedly the same!


 
It was snowing here at lunchtime! I couldn't believe my eyes! It was light wet snow and windy. I had to cover my head and run into the building. Yet, 2 days ago it was balmy and 17C. Mother Nature just loves to tease. I hope this is not a sign of things to come. :cry: I think I'm going to need those undershirts sooner rather than later.


----------



## biscuit1

katekluet said:


> Biscuit, I tried to show both sides and the nice border but it is a gloomy day here and the photos come out making the scarf look lighter in color than in real life. It is a lovely soft wool, made it Italy. Monceau posted a couple of good modeling shots of this some time ago, I bet you could also find those by searching and I think her photos showed the truer tones.



Thank you so much Kate !  The website pix are so dark. I really this . To me , true Hermes - the pattern and the subject .
Had not ever ventured into the men's scarf department before seeing this.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Biscuit, I tried to show both sides and the nice border but it is a gloomy day here and the photos come out making the scarf look lighter in color than in real life. It is a lovely soft wool, made it Italy. Monceau posted a couple of good modeling shots of this some time ago, I bet you could also find those by searching and I think her photos showed the truer tones.



*kate*, love this scarf. You have probably told us all the name of it and my brain was wrapped around mr fireplace, lol. What is the name of this scarf? It is divine!


----------



## katekluet

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *kate*, love this scarf. You have probably told us all the name of it and my brain was wrapped around mr fireplace, lol. What is the name of this scarf? It is divine!



Here you go Vigee!


----------



## katekluet

biscuit1 said:


> Thank you so much Kate !  The website pix are so dark. I really this . To me , true Hermes - the pattern and the subject .
> Had not ever ventured into the men's scarf department before seeing this.


Well I was inspired by dear Anfang!


----------



## katekluet

Fabfashion said:


> Kate, that's a great idea! Must investigate. The TV looks really cool standing up on the floor at the store but HUGE. No wonder most actors/actresses got to get their faces done because it's like being under a microscope.



You can also research the optimum distance from the screen for viewing, it varies with the size of the screen .
Our low stand is long and narrow and has shelves for holding all those DVD players, etc, that DHs like to hook up.....another advantage of the stand.


----------



## biscuit1

katekluet said:


> Well I was inspired by dear Anfang!



That's where I saw it !!!!!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Here you go Vigee!



Thanks, *kate*! It looks so dark in the H pic, right? Much darker than it is IRL?


----------



## katekluet

Fabfashion said:


> Kate, that's a great idea! Must investigate. The TV looks really cool standing up on the floor at the store but HUGE. No wonder most actors/actresses got to get their faces done because it's like being under a microscope.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks, *kate*! It looks so dark in the H pic, right? Much darker than it is IRL?


I would say that the H photo is somewhat darker than real life. When I hold the scarf up to totally black clothes, it is a more mellow, softer black and the lighter tone is a nice charcoal. But remember my own photo came out much lighter than real life. It is nicely dark enough for evening but with a bit more élan than my trusty old black pashmina,  IMO. Definitely black not gray, I am sorry I am not a better photographer!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> I would say that the H photo is somewhat darker than real life. When I hold the scarf up to totally black clothes, it is a more mellow, softer black and the lighter tone is a nice charcoal. But remember my own photo came out much lighter than real life. It is nicely dark enough for evening but with a bit more élan than my trusty old black pashmina,  IMO. Definitely black not gray, I am sorry I am not a better photographer!



*kate*, thanks for the description. I was hoping that it was a lighter grey, not that I need ANY MORE grey GMs!


----------



## katekluet

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *kate*, thanks for the description. I was hoping that it was a lighter grey, not that I need ANY MORE grey GMs!


Vigee and 
Biscuit, this is a pretty good representation. I promise no more CE photos now


----------



## biscuit1

Kate, beautiful- thank you so much.


----------



## Jadeite

katekluet said:


> Biscuit, I think that scarf is collection Equestre ...I have it...it is wool, not wool and silk. It is lovely and reversible, if you want photos let me know. It looks very elegant IRL




The one I have is different - echarpe tissee reversible. 70 cashmere/30 silk. I'm darned annoyed PF not letting me upload pics.


----------



## Jadeite

I'm going to try uploading pics the old fashioned way - via a PC instead of with the mobile devices. Sigh.


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> I'm with you, biscuit. I used to be able to handle the cold better in my younger days. As I get older and the body fats kept piling on, I seem to have less tolerance for the cold.




Isn't more body fat supposed to help insulate against the cold too? My skinny friends simply freeze their butts of while I survive somewhat better.


----------



## Jadeite

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, mr fireplace twice as large? I wouldn't know whether to be scared or excited!




He'll be twice as HOT. 
Yeow.


----------



## Jadeite

Oh ladies - remember I was struck by the unfortunate skunk issue? The replacement came in yesterday. 6 months since the issue started but at least it's back.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Isn't more body fat supposed to help insulate against the cold too? My skinny friends simply freeze their butts of while I survive somewhat better.


That's what I thought too, Jadeite. But it seems the more fats I accumulated the colder I get!


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Oh ladies - remember I was struck by the unfortunate skunk issue? The replacement came in yesterday. 6 months since the issue started but at least it's back.


Jadeite, so happy for you!  Can't wait to see pic of your new bag. You must be so happy and relieved. What color is it?


----------



## katekluet

Jadeite said:


> Oh ladies - remember I was struck by the unfortunate skunk issue? The replacement came in yesterday. 6 months since the issue started but at least it's back.


Is it OK? Are you happy with it? Hope so! That was a looong wait.


----------



## Kitty S.

Jadeite said:


> Oh ladies - remember I was struck by the unfortunate skunk issue? The replacement came in yesterday. 6 months since the issue started but at least it's back.




Congrats! That's a long wait indeed! How do you like the replacement?


----------



## Jadeite

katekluet said:


> Is it OK? Are you happy with it? Hope so! That was a looong wait.







Kitty S. said:


> Congrats! That's a long wait indeed! How do you like the replacement?




Can't say how I feel about it, I took it home and left it in the box. I think that bag just reminds me of a challenging experience I would rather forget.


----------



## Millicat

Morning  

Yesterday morning I asked about a thread, started on Wednesday, talking about an event in HK, our member Docride is part of it and I would very much like to know more about it, would someone please post me the link to it - threads and posts are so hard to trace back these days.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Millicat said:


> Morning
> 
> Yesterday morning I asked about a thread, started on Wednesday, talking about an event in HK, our member Docride is part of it and I would very much like to know more about it, would someone please post me the link to it - threads and posts are so hard to trace back these days.



Sorry dear I have no idea. Have you tried to do a search?


----------



## Millicat

I have, Xiangxiang, and can't see it, it was an Hermes event, Docride was going to be there in an exhibitor capacity I think, I was very interested in it all.


----------



## Jadeite

From a communication received:

Haute Gallery " Bags & Bubbly " event on the 22nd November, 2014, Saturday afternoon at the Renaissance Hong Kong Harbour View Hotels in Hong Kong.What's better than French Champagne and Hermes? Haute Gallery will present a curated rare and vintage Hermes collection.  Hermes leather care expert Docride will be on hand to share in the fun including raffles and Hermes Trivia Game with prizes!After the event, you may choose to join Doc and I  for a " Walk and Talk " at CHRISTIE'S Hermes handbag auction viewing at the nearby Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre.  We'll talk about buying and collecting vintage Hermes.


----------



## Jadeite

Ahhhh... And fabfashion hope you're on the mend but nonetheless the doctor might make you feel better. Although he lost his doctors coat to Vigee who ran off with it.


----------



## Jadeite

biscuit1 said:


> Jadeite, can you please tell me exactly which scarf you have? Maybe I will have more luck finding it.
> 
> There is one in men's section covered with horse bits that I think is beautiful.







And here it is!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2806364
> 
> 
> Ahhhh... And fabfashion hope you're on the mend but nonetheless the doctor might make you feel better. Although he lost his doctors coat to Vigee who ran off with it.



Me likey!!!


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Sounds so luxurious! Can't wait to see your mod shot (no pressure). I'll take a look the next time I venture into the store--hopefully not too soon as I promised my DH an 80" TV as a birthday present but he said to wait until he finishes the basement reno of which he hasn't started yet.







Finally got that pic loaded. Here it is.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Oh ladies - remember I was struck by the unfortunate skunk issue? The replacement came in yesterday. 6 months since the issue started but at least it's back.





Fabfashion said:


> That's what I thought too, Jadeite. But it seems the more fats I accumulated the colder I get!





Jadeite said:


> From a communication received:
> 
> Haute Gallery " Bags & Bubbly " event on the 22nd November, 2014, Saturday afternoon at the Renaissance Hong Kong Harbour View Hotels in Hong Kong.What's better than French Champagne and Hermes? Haute Gallery will present a curated rare and vintage Hermes collection.  Hermes leather care expert Docride will be on hand to share in the fun including raffles and Hermes Trivia Game with prizes!After the event, you may choose to join Doc and I  for a " Walk and Talk " at CHRISTIE'S Hermes handbag auction viewing at the nearby Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre.  We'll talk about buying and collecting vintage Hermes.





Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2806364
> 
> 
> Ahhhh... And fabfashion hope you're on the mend but nonetheless the doctor might make you feel better. Although he lost his doctors coat to Vigee who ran off with it.



Morning ladies, TGIF! 

*Jadeite*, Is you replacement bag the same one that you previously received that was a skunk? Tell me what is inside that big orange H box! Can't wait to see a pic of it. 

Also, how did you get a pic of my doc? Yes, I would recognize that light blue mask and shorts anywhere, lol. 

*Fabfashion*, don't know about fat vs thin and keeping warm but I am 5'5" and 110 lbs and positively freeze without my light woolen shirts mentioned yesterday.

*Milli*, this event in Hong Kong that Docride is attending sounds amazing. Thanks for the feedback about it *Jadeite*!


----------



## Millicat

Jadeite said:


> From a communication received:
> 
> Haute Gallery " Bags & Bubbly " event on the 22nd November, 2014, Saturday afternoon at the Renaissance Hong Kong Harbour View Hotels in Hong Kong.What's better than French Champagne and Hermes? Haute Gallery will present a curated rare and vintage Hermes collection.  Hermes leather care expert Docride will be on hand to share in the fun including raffles and Hermes Trivia Game with prizes!After the event, you may choose to join Doc and I  for a " Walk and Talk " at CHRISTIE'S Hermes handbag auction viewing at the nearby Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre.  We'll talk about buying and collecting vintage Hermes.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Morning ladies, TGIF!
> 
> *Jadeite*, Is you replacement bag the same one that you previously received that was a skunk? Tell me what is inside that big orange H box! Can't wait to see a pic of it.
> 
> Also, how did you get a pic of my doc? Yes, I would recognize that light blue mask and shorts anywhere, lol.
> 
> *Fabfashion*, don't know about fat vs thin and keeping warm but I am 5'5" and 110 lbs and positively freeze without my light woolen shirts mentioned yesterday.
> 
> *Milli*, this event in Hong Kong that Docride is attending sounds amazing. Thanks for the feedback about it *Jadeite*!



Ahhhh, right, thank you so much, Jadeite  
Vigee, it sounds like an extremely good event, I agree, and I hope some ladies here will report back on it  
Thank you again Jadeite


----------



## Jadeite

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Morning ladies, TGIF!
> 
> 
> 
> *Jadeite*, Is you replacement bag the same one that you previously received that was a skunk? Tell me what is inside that big orange H box! Can't wait to see a pic of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, how did you get a pic of my doc? Yes, I would recognize that light blue mask and shorts anywhere, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> :




You ran off with his coat so he had to make a report of the loss, with his partially clad body as "evidence" 

Yes the replacement is the exact same specs as the smelly one.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2806371
> 
> 
> Finally got that pic loaded. Here it is.



*Jadeite*, now I am totally confused! What is the name of your light grey/dark grey scarf? Is it from the men's H section, too? It looks gorgeous on you and love the knot how it shows both shades of grey.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> You ran off with his coat so he had to make a report of the loss, with his partially clad body as "evidence"
> 
> Yes the replacement is the exact same specs as the smelly one.



*Jadeite*, I am treasuring that lab coat, fond memories, lol. 

Glad that you received the exact same H bag, congrats again!


----------



## Jadeite

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Jadeite*, now I am totally confused! What is the name of your light grey/dark grey scarf? Is it from the men's H section, too? It looks gorgeous on you and love the knot how it shows both shades of grey.







Here's the tag. It's actually dark green and grey. 
Found it in the men's section. Four colours, marine/brown, marine/grey (I think), red/black and grey/dark green.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2806435
> 
> 
> Here's the tag. It's actually dark green and grey.
> Found it in the men's section. Four colours, marine/brown, marine/grey (I think), red/black and grey/dark green.



Thanks for the tag, such a beautiful shawl ~ love it on you, *Jadeite*!


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2806371
> 
> 
> Finally got that pic loaded. Here it is.



Thank you so much !   It  looks great on you !


----------



## katekluet

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2806371
> 
> 
> Finally got that pic loaded. Here it is.



 Great looking shawl and it looks really good on you!
Understand how you feel about the replacement bag, hope you can enjoy it soon...
My doctors never look like him


----------



## Kitty S.

Jadeite said:


> Can't say how I feel about it, I took it home and left it in the box. I think that bag just reminds me of a challenging experience I would rather forget.


I hope it won't stay that way for long. I can relate to how you feel. Shopping for a luxury item is not just owning the goods, it's the experience that counts. My first H turned out to be a skunk. Although it was promptly (in H kind of pace) replaced, it is still a bit disappointing because I had purchased the bag on my first Paris trip, so it had such a nice story for me to remember it by.  I hope once you start using your bag, you will fall in love with it for its beauty and utility, and forget the bad experience.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2806364
> 
> 
> Ahhhh... And fabfashion hope you're on the mend but nonetheless the doctor might make you feel better. Although he lost his doctors coat to Vigee who ran off with it.



Jadeite, if my doctor looks anything like this I'd have become a hypochondriac so I can see him all the time.  Although mine is a woman but I may have to shop around for a new one.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2806371
> 
> 
> Finally got that pic loaded. Here it is.


This looks great on you, Jadeite! The one I was looking at is called Tampon Equestre Reversible and now there's free shipping until Dec 31st, I may not be able to stay on BI. Yikes!


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Can't say how I feel about it, I took it home and left it in the box. I think that bag just reminds me of a challenging experience I would rather forget.


Jadeite, I hope you'll be able to enjoy this bag. I'm sure she's beautiful. Perhaps wait until you're in a good mood, not in any rush, have a glass of wine or bubbly (I think you can sense my recurring theme with alcoholic beverages) and have a break open the box celebration. 6 months is a long wait but sure she's worth the wait.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Saturday ladies!
This week has flown by way too fast.

*Jadeite*, modeling pics of your new bag? That will be wonderful 

*Fabfashion*, the Tampon Equestre Reversible might be worth leaving BI but remember S/S 15 is right around the corner! Let us know what you decide. 

*xiangxiang*, three days and counting until mr fireplace, lol. 

*Mindi*, when do you leave for SG? I'm excited for you! 

*Julide* and *Nico*, hello out there!


----------



## Mindi B

Tomorrow, Vigee!  Nervous, but excited.  Lots of last-minute stuff to do today and tomorrow, of course.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Tomorrow, Vigee!  Nervous, but excited.  Lots of last-minute stuff to do today and tomorrow, of course.



TOMORROW, *Mindi*?!?!?!?   

Have a great trip and I hope that they have wifi on the plane and in your hotel so that you can check in at the cafe to tell us how your vacation is going!


----------



## biscuit1

etoile de mer said:


> Hi everyone!   It's been such a busy week, just popping in for a quick hello!
> 
> Etoile de mer ,  your Mini should be arriving soon ?


----------



## Jadeite

My horoscope today said today it will feel like things are against me. I didn't think too much of it. After yoga class I found someone had walked off with my shoes and I had little choice but to borrow the yoga studio's bathroom slippers to go home with. I got an alert from the mobile shop an iPhone 6 is in stock so I rushed down to get my allocation - queued over two hours, got the phone ( rewarded myself with cake on the way, hello michelin tyre) went home to setup the phone spending some 2hours because I made a mistake with the initial installation. Yawn. Midnight now, and I turn into the pumpkin. Phone still handicapped. Grrrrr.


----------



## Jadeite

Safe travels Mindi!  Monsoon season here has arrived so expect some rain.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> My horoscope today said today it will feel like things are against me. I didn't think too much of it. After yoga class I found someone had walked off with my shoes and I had little choice but to borrow the yoga studio's bathroom slippers to go home with. I got an alert from the mobile shop an iPhone 6 is in stock so I rushed down to get my allocation - queued over two hours, got the phone ( rewarded myself with cake on the way, hello michelin tyre) went home to setup the phone spending some 2hours because I made a mistake with the initial installation. Yawn. Midnight now, and I turn into the pumpkin. *Phone still handicapped. Grrrrr.*



Major bummer, *Jadeite*! Better luck tomorrow with your new iPhone 6 ~ and everything else, too! Sleep well.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Saturday, everyone. Waiting for our lunch to arrive at the local Vietnamese Restsurant. DDs love the mango shake here and some noodle soup is in order to ward off the freezing temperature. At least it's sunny. 

Mindi, have a wonderful trip! Can't wait to hear all about it. Jadeite, at least it was just your shoes and none of your H goodies. Hope your iPhone is up and running soon. Last check my iPhone 6+ is due sometimes between Dec 10-17. I gave up being anxious. Just hope it gets here before Xmas. 

Hi Vigee, Biscuit. Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Hi everyone, hope all are well and FabF is feeling better.
This thread moves so fast and so many fun things to read about.
Xiangxiang, Congrats on your 10k post! And great news about Monday, everyone is looking forward to it as much as you are.
Chincac, love the new boots and shawl they look good on you.
Mindi, save travels and have a lovely vacation.
Vigee, hope your technology issues are over now.  Your Thanksgiving plans sound heavenly.
Jadeite, congrats on your 10k run, but sorry to hear about the footwear going missing.  Most annoying.  Hope you get them back ok.  Also hope your phone set up get's sorted.
Julide, hi hope you are ok too.
MrsOwens lovely looking macaroon's most tempting.
Kate, love your plans for the holidays too, sounds very therapeutic all that fresh air.
Sorry if I have missed anyone.

I have been following the poncho thread with interest too as I am curious how it might work out for me.  
I am not tall or skinny, but tempted by the idea.
The only slight "negative' in my head is I keep hearing the lyrics to a Frank Zappa song, and it doesn't help in a good way!!!
Hope all you ladies are having a fun weekend.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi everyone, hope all are well and FabF is feeling better.
> This thread moves so fast and so many fun things to read about.
> Xiangxiang, Congrats on your 10k post! And great news about Monday, everyone is looking forward to it as much as you are.
> Chincac, love the new boots and shawl they look good on you.
> Mindi, save travels and have a lovely vacation.
> Vigee, hope your technology issues are over now.  Your Thanksgiving plans sound heavenly.
> Jadeite, congrats on your 10k run, but sorry to hear about the footwear going missing.  Most annoying.  Hope you get them back ok.  Also hope your phone set up get's sorted.
> Julide, hi hope you are ok too.
> MrsOwens lovely looking macaroon's most tempting.
> Kate, love your plans for the holidays too, sounds very therapeutic all that fresh air.
> Sorry if I have missed anyone.
> 
> I have been following the poncho thread with interest too as I am curious how it might work out for me.
> I am not tall or skinny, but tempted by the idea.
> *The only slight "negative' in my head is I keep hearing the lyrics to a Frank Zappa song, and it doesn't help in a good way!!!*
> Hope all you ladies are having a fun weekend.



Hi *Capri*, glad that you are back! Missed you 

Okay, which Frank Zappa song, lol? I know that I cannot wear the H poncho or any poncho unfortunately! I am 5'5" and 110 lbs. and it would swallow me up! Plus, I like very clean lines on outfits so that is just not my style.


----------



## Mindi B

My big question for the afternoon: How little makeup can I tolerate wearing on the endless flight?  Less is better from a comfort and skin health perspective, more is better from a don't-want-to-scare-my-fellow-travelers perspective.  It's a quandary.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> My big question for the afternoon: How little makeup can I tolerate wearing on the endless flight?  Less is better from a comfort and skin health perspective, more is better from a don't-want-to-scare-my-fellow-travelers perspective.  It's a quandary.



*Mindi*, I never wear much make-up on long flights and put it on an hour before landing. I like to moisturize, moisturize, moisturize at my age, lol.


----------



## Mindi B

Even at my advanced age, Vigee, my skin still tends toward the oily, and the dry cabin air makes that worse, so I generally don't need to moisturize too much, but I am a blonde with white lashes, and I look absolutely SCARY without any eye makeup.  Still, it is nasty to sleep in mascara, and after 19 hours. . . I may do a little eye liner and skip the rest, and hope I don't frighten anyone too badly.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Even at my advanced age, Vigee, my skin still tends toward the oily, and the dry cabin air makes that worse, so I generally don't need to moisturize too much, but I am a blonde with white lashes, and I look absolutely SCARY without any eye makeup.  Still, it is nasty to sleep in mascara, and after 19 hours. . .* I may do a little eye liner and skip the rest, and hope I don't frighten anyone too badly.*



*Mindi*, do that ~ maybe just concealer, eyeliner, some blush or tanner and lipstick ~ and touch up before you land. I have very dry skin, so you are lucky! Worst case scenario, you could always just wear sunglasses and lipstick. Although, people might think that's a little suspicious, lol. Personally, have never done that. Hope that you are excited and prepared to go!


----------



## Mindi B

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Mindi*, do that ~ maybe just concealer, eyeliner, some blush or tanner and lipstick ~ and touch up before you land. I have very dry skin, so you are lucky! Worst case scenario, you could always just wear sunglasses and lipstick. Although, people might think that's a little suspicious, lol. Personally, have never done that. Hope that you are excited and prepared to go!



Yup, Vigee, this sounds right.  If I end up in sunnies with lipstick, I will pretend I am a celebrity incognito!  :sunnies


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Yup, Vigee, this sounds right.  If I end up in sunnies with lipstick, *I will pretend I am a celebrity incognito! * :sunnies



That's the spirit!


----------



## Julide

Hello all!!

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Jadeite

Mindi B said:


> Even at my advanced age, Vigee, my skin still tends toward the oily, and the dry cabin air makes that worse, so I generally don't need to moisturize too much, but I am a blonde with white lashes, and I look absolutely SCARY without any eye makeup. .




First leg the cabin will be brightly lit so keep your makeup on if you like. 2nd leg the cabin is totally lights off so that's when you can leave off your makeup and freshen up in the morning as everyone rushes to the bathroom to do their morning ritual. Some people even bring their Jammies to change into.  

I don't wear makeup during flights but absolutely carry a tune of moisturizer and apply repeatedly. Drinking water regularly helps.


----------



## Jadeite

I've even tried applying face mask while on a flight - while everyone else was asleep of course. Too scary otherwise.


----------



## Jadeite

I really want my shoes back I hope the person who mistakenly walked away with them will have the good sense to return them.


----------



## Julide

Jadeite said:


> I've even tried applying face mask while on a flight - while everyone else was asleep of course. Too scary otherwise.



Now, that is dedication to moisturizing!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> *I really want my shoes back I hope the person who mistakenly walked away with them will have the good sense to return them.*



*Jadeite*, my hope is that it was an honest mistake and your shoes will be returned, otherwise I would consider it a theft. Fingers crossed that they will be waiting for you there next week!


----------



## Julide

Jadeite said:


> I really want my shoes back I hope the person who mistakenly walked away with them will have the good sense to return them.



I too hope your shoes are returned, but this maybe an excuse to go shoe shopping.


----------



## Fabfashion

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi everyone, hope all are well and FabF is feeling better.
> This thread moves so fast and so many fun things to read about.
> Xiangxiang, Congrats on your 10k post! And great news about Monday, everyone is looking forward to it as much as you are.
> Chincac, love the new boots and shawl they look good on you.
> Mindi, save travels and have a lovely vacation.
> Vigee, hope your technology issues are over now.  Your Thanksgiving plans sound heavenly.
> Jadeite, congrats on your 10k run, but sorry to hear about the footwear going missing.  Most annoying.  Hope you get them back ok.  Also hope your phone set up get's sorted.
> Julide, hi hope you are ok too.
> MrsOwens lovely looking macaroon's most tempting.
> Kate, love your plans for the holidays too, sounds very therapeutic all that fresh air.
> Sorry if I have missed anyone.
> 
> I have been following the poncho thread with interest too as I am curious how it might work out for me.
> I am not tall or skinny, but tempted by the idea.
> The only slight "negative' in my head is I keep hearing the lyrics to a Frank Zappa song, and it doesn't help in a good way!!!
> Hope all you ladies are having a fun weekend.


Hi Capri.  I'm feeling better, thanks. But I've lost my voice for the past few days and now I can't yell at my kids. 

I'm tempted by the poncho too but I know it'll look really weird on me. I'm even trying to talk myself into getting one to use as a housecoat for when I'm hanging around the house lounging, reading or cleaning!  I've not mentioned the poncho to my DH for fear he'll start laughing hysterically.


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi, I usually don't wear makeup on long flights. I find the makeup just slides off my face after a few hours anyways. Figured I probably won't be seeing these folks again any time soon so if I happen to scare them then so be it.  A bit of concealer, powder, lipstick/tinted lip balm, blush/bronzer before landing will do the trick (although for me I still look like a zombie anyways since I can't sleep on the plane). 

Enjoy your trip! 

Hi Julide 

Vigee, I think I'm going to hold fast for the rose PdV and not get distracted by other things. You're right SS15 is just around the corner and I think there are going to be some pretty pieces with my name on it.


----------



## Millicat

Jadeite said:


> First leg the cabin will be brightly lit so keep your makeup on if you like. 2nd leg the cabin is totally lights off so that's when you can leave off your makeup and freshen up in the morning as everyone rushes to the bathroom to do their morning ritual. Some people even bring their Jammies to change into.
> 
> I don't wear makeup during flights but absolutely carry a tune of moisturizer and apply repeatedly. Drinking water regularly helps.



As does water externally 
Take the Evian facial mister with you and spritz every so often, follow with a very light moisturiser


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ladies, justbpop in to say quick hi. I don't wear too much makeup on long haul flight either. I do juse use a compact powder foundation with SPF on a daily basis. I moisturise during the flight and apply the powder foundation and lipgloss before landing. 

Mindi B, I am probably too late but hope you have a great flight and a great trip in Singapore! My skin gets greasy too and I understand your concern. Have you tried a powder foundation? I use the one from Clarins and it's really good for oily skin.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Mindi, I usually don't wear makeup on long flights. I find the makeup just slides off my face after a few hours anyways. Figured I probably won't be seeing these folks again any time soon so if I happen to scare them then so be it.  A bit of concealer, powder, lipstick/tinted lip balm, blush/bronzer before landing will do the trick (although for me I still look like a zombie anyways since I can't sleep on the plane).
> 
> Enjoy your trip!
> 
> Hi Julide
> 
> Vigee, I think I'm going to hold fast for the rose PdV and not get distracted by other things. You're right SS15 is just around the corner and *I think there are going to be some pretty pieces with my name on it.*



Happy Sunday, ladies!

*Mindi*, have a great trip! Let us know of your travels 

*Fabfashion*, think that H S/S is going to be stellar for silks and GMs. This season was meh for me. Although, I still might get an MetM 90cm in CW 16, black. There is no way that I can explain a poncho to DH, not the price of it but how I will look wearing it. He will think I'm crazy, lol. 

Hi *Julide* and *Jadeite*


----------



## CapriTrotteur

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi *Capri*, glad that you are back! Missed you
> 
> Okay, which Frank Zappa song, lol? I know that I cannot wear the H poncho or any poncho unfortunately! I am 5'5" and 110 lbs. and it would swallow me up! Plus, I like very clean lines on outfits so that is just not my style.


Hi Vigee
I have missed you too and all of my cafe friends.

I got the weekend off this week, so catching up on some TPF time.
You are taller and slimmer than me, so if you cannot carry it off, I have no hope!!
I do have a Vivienne Westwood checked blanket type poncho/cape from last season, which I "ahem" haven't worn yet, and a black Cape from a few years ago which I have worn a lot.
I don't know the name of the Frank Zappa song, not well up on his songs, but the lyrics go a bit like "mystic momma in her poncho" or something. It's quite a catchy tune so keep hearing it in my head when i think of poncho's.:giggles:


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Capri.  I'm feeling better, thanks. But I've lost my voice for the past few days and now I can't yell at my kids.
> 
> I'm tempted by the poncho too but I know it'll look really weird on me. I'm even trying to talk myself into getting one to use as a housecoat for when I'm hanging around the house lounging, reading or cleaning!  I've not mentioned the poncho to my DH for fear he'll start laughing hysterically.


Hi Fabf
DH isn't adverse to me in a poncho he thinks, but needs to see it on.
It was him that actually encouraged me on my VW version, but then he is a massive VW fan.
I couldn't use one for doing the cleaning in, the thought of the fringing going everywhere would drive me mad!! I think I might be a bit OCD!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi Vigee
> I have missed you too and all of my cafe friends.
> 
> I got the weekend off this week, so catching up on some TPF time.
> You are taller and slimmer than me, so if you cannot carry it off, I have no hope!!
> I do have a Vivienne Westwood checked blanket type poncho/cape from last season, which I "ahem" haven't worn yet, and a black Cape from a few years ago which I have worn a lot.
> I don't know the name of the Frank Zappa song, not well up on his songs, but the lyrics go a bit like "mystic momma in her poncho" or something. It's quite a catchy tune so keep hearing it in my head when i think of poncho's.:giggles:



*Capri,* glad that you are back! Hmm, ponchos? *Periogirl* in the action thread was wearing a Zara black poncho yesterday that looked fab on her and that one I think that I could pull off. Anything that looks even remotely like a blanket would be verboten, lol. Not that DH tells me what to wear, as if! Still, it's nice to be appreciated and complimented, right? So, I am to Zara online to look for this solid black poncho and see if I can work this trend.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you so much, everyone, for the excellent flight beauty advice and good wishes for my trip!  A few last minute tidy-ups today and we're off.  I had a panic attack last night, thinking "There is no way I can do a 19-hour flight!"   But I have to, so I will.  Please send calming thoughts my way!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Thank you so much, everyone, for the excellent flight beauty advice and good wishes for my trip!  A few last minute tidy-ups today and we're off.  I had a panic attack last night, thinking "There is no way I can do a 19-hour flight!"   But I have to, so I will.  Please send calming thoughts my way!



*Mindi*, if it is any consolation I would feel exactly the same way! I am sending calming thoughts your way and wishing you the happiest of journeys.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, Vigee.  It IS helpful to know my feelings aren't totally weird. Fortunately, DH is pretty mellow (usually), so I'm hoping he will be a positive influence on me.  I've warned him I'm frazzled.  He was not surprised by this info.    I am getting the dogs' "away bags" ready.  Olive knows exactly what this means and is either shadowing me or hiding.  Henry just sees food and is hopping around with excitement.  Every now and then Olive shoots me a look that says, "He's such an idiot, mom."


----------



## thyme

hello ladies  hope everyone is having a relaxing Sunday

a lazy Sunday here for me..very dark and gloomy here! 

*Mindi* 19 hour flight is very long but keep moisturising! Safe travels. I have to do frequent 14/24 hour flights to Asia/Oz but fortunately I can sleep and use the rest of the time to catch up on my movies..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, Vigee.  It IS helpful to know my feelings aren't totally weird. Fortunately, DH is pretty mellow (usually), so I'm hoping he will be a positive influence on me.  I've warned him I'm frazzled.  He was not surprised by this info.    I am getting the dogs' "away bags" ready.  Olive knows exactly what this means and is either shadowing me or hiding.  Henry just sees food and is hopping around with excitement.  Every now and then Olive shoots me a look that says, "He's such an idiot, mom."



*Mindi*, awww, your dogs are so CUTE!!! My BFF and I both have major, major anxiety before we board airplanes ~ funny, considering how much I travel. Once I am at the airport, I usually calm down and my anxiety turns into excitement, lol. Everything is going to be great and I can't wait to hear your funny stories, as I am sure there will be many. Expect a full report of mr hot airplane passengers on your flight!


----------



## thyme

*Vigee, Fabfashion*, I bought the Fantasies Indiennes in a completely different cw..The one I originally wanted it was too dark on me.


----------



## Mindi B

chincac, I don't know how you do that sort of travelling routinely!  Does it get any easier with practice?  
Vigee, airports these days are not conducive to relaxation, but if I can get through security and duck into a lounge, I can start to breathe easier.  DH is a little on edge until he's actually ON THE PLANE.  Until then he is always ready to be challenged about something--boarding pass, seat assignment, luggage storage, _something_.


----------



## thyme

Mindi B said:


> chincac, I don't know how you do that sort of travelling routinely!  Does it get any easier with practice?
> Vigee, airports these days are not conducive to relaxation, but if I can get through security and duck into a lounge, I can start to breathe easier.  DH is a little on edge until he's actually ON THE PLANE.  Until then he is always ready to be challenged about something--boarding pass, seat assignment, luggage storage, _something_.



not at all...i dislike flying the more i do it..the whole airport and onboard experience etc..but it is the quickest way.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> *Vigee, Fabfashion*, I bought the Fantasies Indiennes in a completely different cw..The one I originally wanted it was too dark on me.
> 
> View attachment 2808579
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808580



*chincac*, I am totally OBSESSED with Fantasies Indiennes and Mythes et Metamorphoses in the 90cm silk/cashmere. Love the fringe, the size and these designs. Your new Fantasies Indiennes looks amazing on you! Major congrats! What is the CW number? Thanks. 



Mindi B said:


> chincac, I don't know how you do that sort of travelling routinely!  Does it get any easier with practice?
> Vigee, airports these days are not conducive to relaxation, but if I can get through security and duck into a lounge, I can start to breathe easier.  DH is a little on edge until he's actually ON THE PLANE.  Until then he is always ready to be challenged about something--boarding pass, seat assignment, luggage storage, _something_.



*Mindi*, I have a Bloody Mary drink in the lounge regardless of the time of day before I board the plane. Helps to calm my nerves. My DH, who is a complete Type A personality, is a good traveler. Very calm and happy, thank goodness.


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, I am totally OBSESSED with Fantasies Indiennes and Mythes et Metamorphoses in the 90cm silk/cashmere. Love the fringe, the size and these designs. Your new Fantasies Indiennes looks amazing on you! Major congrats! What is the CW number? Thanks.



thank you *Vigee*..it's cw11 blanc/rose/parme..I just realised all the shawls/silks I have bought this season are all in repeat colours, rose or parme or turquoise!! ah well..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> thank you *Vigee*..it's cw11 blanc/rose/parme..I just realised all the shawls/silks I have bought this season are all in repeat colours, rose or parme or turquoise!! ah well..



*chincac*, thanks for the CW number. I did the same thing after my BI B35 GHW came home with me, ALL of my new 90cm and 140cm were the same color. Now, just to wear them and let them see the light of day!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, thanks for the CW number. I did the same thing after my BI B35 GHW came home with me, ALL of my new 90cm and 140cm were the same color. Now, just to wear them and let them see the light of day!



you are welcome *Vigee*..yup gotta wear them. I was wearing the pink Coup de Fouet in the office the other day, I kept looking at it in the mirror because the colours are just sooo pretty..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> you are welcome *Vigee*..yup gotta wear them. I was wearing the pink Coup de Fouet in the office the other day, I kept looking at it in the mirror because the colours are just sooo pretty..



*chincac*, I'm taking mine to the Bahamas with me next week and will finally wear it. YAY!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Sunday, Ladies! 

chincac, your FI is gorgeous! Love how it looks over your white top and jeans. So fresh! 

Mindi,  hope your flight goes smoothly. Bring some magazines, books, music,  snacks (I always say snacks while on vacation have no calories ). I'm  always running around before our trip as I pack for all of us. DH just  brings some tops, pants and toiletry and off he goes with no care in the  world. I'm most worried if there's a connection (like going to Hawaii)  because gate to gate can take so long now. One time we nearly missed the  connection!  Air Canada is bringing back direct flight to Hawaii so  when we go next year I won't have to worry as much. 

vigee, I  checked out the Zara cape last night too.  They have so many. The one  periogirl wears with a belt is very chic but I don't think I'll be  getting one this season since it's freezing here now. I wore my wool  coat last Friday and I was still feeling chilly. I've already dug out my  down coats and shearlings so no more cape/poncho for me.

capri, you may want to try on the poncho and see how it looks. I think it can look more elongated with a belt. The description on H.com Canada says it's unisex--that's probably why it's quite roomy. I'm tempted to just try it so can put my mind at rest. Today would have been a perfect day for a poncho around the house. DH took DDs to visit his 99 years old granny. With my cold still lingering, I didn't want to risk giving it to her so I'm just lounging and trying to catch up on 3 months worth of magazines. 

Hi xiangxiang, Millicat.


----------



## Millicat

chincac said:


> *Vigee, Fabfashion*, I bought the Fantasies Indiennes in a completely different cw..The one I originally wanted it was too dark on me.
> 
> View attachment 2808579
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808580



You always look so good in every photo I see of you


----------



## Millicat

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Sunday, Ladies!
> 
> chincac, your FI is gorgeous! Love how it looks over your white top and jeans. So fresh!
> 
> Mindi,  hope your flight goes smoothly. Bring some magazines, books, music,  snacks (I always say snacks while on vacation have no calories ). I'm  always running around before our trip as I pack for all of us. DH just  brings some tops, pants and toiletry and off he goes with no care in the  world. I'm most worried if there's a connection (like going to Hawaii)  because gate to gate can take so long now. One time we nearly missed the  connection!  Air Canada is bringing back direct flight to Hawaii so  when we go next year I won't have to worry as much.
> 
> vigee, I  checked out the Zara cape last night too.  They have so many. The one  periogirl wears with a belt is very chic but I don't think I'll be  getting one this season since it's freezing here now. I wore my wool  coat last Friday and I was still feeling chilly. I've already dug out my  down coats and shearlings so no more cape/poncho for me.
> 
> capri, you may want to try on the poncho and see how it looks. I think it can look more elongated with a belt. The description on H.com Canada says it's unisex--that's probably why it's quite roomy. I'm tempted to just try it so can put my mind at rest. Today would have been a perfect day for a poncho around the house. DH took DDs to visit his 99 years old granny. With my cold still lingering, I didn't want to risk giving it to her so I'm just lounging and trying to catch up on 3 months worth of magazines.
> 
> Hi xiangxiang, Millicat.



Hi Fabfashion


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, I'm taking mine to the Bahamas with me next week and will finally wear it. YAY!



it will be perfect there with the lovely pastel colours!! sooo jealous of your Bahamas trip..



Fabfashion said:


> Happy Sunday, Ladies!
> 
> chincac, your FI is gorgeous! Love how it looks over your white top and jeans. So fresh!



thank you dear.. wishing you a speedy recovery too!



Millicat said:


> You always look so good in every photo I see of you



*Millicat* dear, thank you so much..how have you been?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks *chincac*! I miss the warm weather and my DDs, this is the perfect way to spend Thanksgiving for our family. 

*Milli*, how are you and where have you been hiding, lol?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*chincac,* you have changed your avatar ~ love Pooh bear ~ ADORABLE!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac,* you have changed your avatar ~ love Pooh bear ~ ADORABLE!



thank you *Vigee*, i love Winnie the Pooh and most teddy bears. I lost one of my Pooh gloves a few days ago that I have owned since 1999! am rather upset about it.. silly careless clumsy me..oh well.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> thank you *Vigee*, i love Winnie the Pooh and most teddy bears. *I lost one of my Pooh gloves a few days ago that I have owned since 1999! am rather upset about it.. *silly careless clumsy me..oh well.



*chincac*, awww, I'm so sorry to hear that and would be upset, too! Can't hang on to any gloves at all. Always losing the set or one of them. No H gloves for me!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, awww, I'm so sorry to hear that and would be upset, too! Can't hang on to any gloves at all. Always losing the set or one of them. No H gloves for me!



thank you *Vigee*..yup no H gloves for me too!


----------



## Julide

Hi all!!

Fab your DH grandmother is 99?!? Wow! How wonderful that your DDs have had a chance to know her!!

MindiWishing you a safe flight and a wonderful vacation!!

ChinacLove the FI it looks amazing on you! You do colours so well!!


----------



## Fabfashion

chincac said:


> thank you *Vigee*, i love Winnie the Pooh and most teddy bears. I lost one of my Pooh gloves a few days ago that I have owned since 1999! am rather upset about it.. silly careless clumsy me..oh well.


chincac, your pooh avatar is too cute! Sorry to hear about your gloves. May be see if you can find a similar pair on ebay? Not the same but may ease the pain a little.


----------



## Fabfashion

Julide said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> Fab your DH grandmother is 99?!? Wow! How wonderful that your DDs have had a chance to know her!!
> 
> MindiWishing you a safe flight and a wonderful vacation!!
> 
> ChinacLove the FI it looks amazing on you! You do colours so well!!


Julide, yes she's 99, still pretty healthy and lives at home with my DH's aunt and cousins. She's getting a bit unsteady but we're hoping to have a big celebration next summer for her 100.


----------



## Julide

Hi Vigee & Capri Trotter! 

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! 

Chinac I am sorry to hear about your list glove. I am impressed that you have an item that long! Especially gloves!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Julide said:


> Hi Vigee & Capri Trotter!
> 
> I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!
> 
> Chinac I am sorry to hear about your list glove. I am impressed that you have an item that long! Especially gloves!



Hi* Julide*! Hope that you are having a great Sunday 
DH and I are watching football with a roaring fire going in the fireplace. That reminds me, isn't mr fireplace showing up tomorrow with *xiangxiang*? One thing I know is that he isn't here now!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Capri,* glad that you are back! Hmm, ponchos? *Periogirl* in the action thread was wearing a Zara black poncho yesterday that looked fab on her and that one I think that I could pull off. Anything that looks even remotely like a blanket would be verboten, lol. Not that DH tells me what to wear, as if! Still, it's nice to be appreciated and complimented, right? So, I am to Zara online to look for this solid black poncho and see if I can work this trend.


Vigee, good luck in your Zara hunt.
Would love to see photo's if you succumb!!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Mindi B said:


> Thank you so much, everyone, for the excellent flight beauty advice and good wishes for my trip!  A few last minute tidy-ups today and we're off.  I had a panic attack last night, thinking "There is no way I can do a 19-hour flight!"   But I have to, so I will.  Please send calming thoughts my way!


Mindi sending you the best vibes and calming thoughts for a trouble free flight and break.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

chincac said:


> *Vigee, Fabfashion*, I bought the Fantasies Indiennes in a completely different cw..The one I originally wanted it was too dark on me.
> 
> View attachment 2808579
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808580


Chincac, love that cw on you.
Totally lifts your white T and jeans.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Sunday, Ladies!
> 
> chincac, your FI is gorgeous! Love how it looks over your white top and jeans. So fresh!
> 
> Mindi,  hope your flight goes smoothly. Bring some magazines, books, music,  snacks (I always say snacks while on vacation have no calories ). I'm  always running around before our trip as I pack for all of us. DH just  brings some tops, pants and toiletry and off he goes with no care in the  world. I'm most worried if there's a connection (like going to Hawaii)  because gate to gate can take so long now. One time we nearly missed the  connection!  Air Canada is bringing back direct flight to Hawaii so  when we go next year I won't have to worry as much.
> 
> vigee, I  checked out the Zara cape last night too.  They have so many. The one  periogirl wears with a belt is very chic but I don't think I'll be  getting one this season since it's freezing here now. I wore my wool  coat last Friday and I was still feeling chilly. I've already dug out my  down coats and shearlings so no more cape/poncho for me.
> 
> capri, you may want to try on the poncho and see how it looks. I think it can look more elongated with a belt. The description on H.com Canada says it's unisex--that's probably why it's quite roomy. I'm tempted to just try it so can put my mind at rest. Today would have been a perfect day for a poncho around the house. DH took DDs to visit his 99 years old granny. With my cold still lingering, I didn't want to risk giving it to her so I'm just lounging and trying to catch up on 3 months worth of magazines.
> 
> Hi xiangxiang, Millicat.


Hi FabF, yes do check it out and report back for us.
I am sure it will look better than you think.
Glad you are having a quiet day.
Also pleased that it is not just me that manages to collect a stack of unread magazines, that makes me feel so much better.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

chincac said:


> thank you *Vigee*, i love Winnie the Pooh and most teddy bears. I lost one of my Pooh gloves a few days ago that I have owned since 1999! am rather upset about it.. silly careless clumsy me..oh well.


Sorry to hear of the glove loss Chincac, I too hate losing things.
Here's hoping you may be able to find it or replace it.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Julide said:


> Hi Vigee & Capri Trotter!
> 
> I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!
> 
> Chinac I am sorry to hear about your list glove. I am impressed that you have an item that long! Especially gloves!


Hi Julide, hope you are well.
I have just had a lovely afternoon.
DH and I have just watched Love Actually again.
It is my perfect lead up to Christmas film, and I never tire of it.
I am a creature of habit I think and like to do certain things at certain times each year as it marks the occasion.
My film for between Christmas and New Year is The Holiday.
Is anyone else like that or is it just me that is bonkers lol.


----------



## thyme

Julide said:


> Chinac Love the FI it looks amazing on you! You do colours so well!!



thank you dear *Julide* 



Julide said:


> Chinac I am sorry to hear about your list glove. I am impressed that you have an item that long! Especially gloves!



I know!! I can't believe it lasted this long..that's why I am so upset at myself, I remind myself to be careful with it all the time..but alas..the inevitable happened. 



Fabfashion said:


> chincac, your pooh avatar is too cute! Sorry to hear about your gloves. May be see if you can find a similar pair on ebay? Not the same but may ease the pain a little.



thank you *Fabfashion*! good idea. will have a look! 



Fabfashion said:


> Julide, yes she's 99, still pretty healthy and lives at home with my DH's aunt and cousins. She's getting a bit unsteady but we're hoping to have a big celebration next summer for her 100.



wow 99 years old is amazing!! 



CapriTrotteur said:


> Chincac, love that cw on you.
> Totally lifts your white T and jeans.



thank you Capri..the colours are very uplifting..



CapriTrotteur said:


> Sorry to hear of the glove loss Chincac, I too hate losing things.
> Here's hoping you may be able to find it or replace it.



I hope so too..actually my fear of losing them had prompted me to look for another pair on and off the last few years but have never been able to find them..Didn't want to go to Disneyland just to buy Pooh gloves!!!


----------



## katekluet

Chincac and Jadeite, hope the lost glove and shoes come back to you...amazing that someone could walk off with someone else's shoes and not notice.
Chincac, your work travel sounds very glamorous to me...love Australia. And the white and red scarf looks wonderful on you...looks like it can be worn with many things,too. Let me know how the fringe holds up? Don't have any with fringe.
Vigee is almost off and away to the tropical isle...Mr Fireplace is almost due...Mindi is off on an exotic trip...looking forward to hearing everyone's adventures.
CapriT, yes! the Holiday is our favorite, especially DHs, and we watch it every year also.
Stay warm, FabF....
Missing Nico and Anfang!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

CapriTrotteur said:


> Vigee, good luck in your Zara hunt.
> Would love to see photo's if you succumb!!



*Capri*, Usually, I think over my purchases for so long that it will be Spring by the time I actually make decision about a poncho, lol. Still, I am going to look at Zara and maybe even the H Alamo in red. 

*kate*, you are so sweet! Can't wait to feel the sun on my face and see the ocean again.


----------



## Jadeite

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi Julide, hope you are well.
> I have just had a lovely afternoon.
> DH and I have just watched Love Actually again.
> It is my perfect lead up to Christmas film, and I never tire of it.
> I am a creature of habit I think and like to do certain things at certain times each year as it marks the occasion.
> My film for between Christmas and New Year is The Holiday.
> Is anyone else like that or is it just me that is bonkers lol.




Movies during the Xmas new year season are all feel good,full of cheer and family type. Actually i feel wierd usually during the season, because everyone seems to be in such a good mood it can't be real. LOL.


----------



## Jadeite

CapriTrotteur said:


> Chincac, love that cw on you.
> 
> Totally lifts your white T and jeans.




Another reason a closet raid is needed. She's got lots of good stuff hiding there.


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Julide, yes she's 99, still pretty healthy and lives at home with my DH's aunt and cousins. She's getting a bit unsteady but we're hoping to have a big celebration next summer for her 100.




Good genes run in your family. 99 yrs is very impressive.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> *Another reason a closet raid is needed. She's got lots of good stuff hiding there.*



*Jadeite*, totally with you on the closet raid ~ count me in!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

chincac said:


> thank you dear *Julide*
> 
> 
> 
> I know!! I can't believe it lasted this long..that's why I am so upset at myself, I remind myself to be careful with it all the time..but alas..the inevitable happened.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *Fabfashion*! good idea. will have a look!
> 
> 
> 
> wow 99 years old is amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Capri..the colours are very uplifting..
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so too..actually my fear of losing them had prompted me to look for another pair on and off the last few years but have never been able to find them..Didn't want to go to Disneyland just to buy Pooh gloves!!!


Chincac, lot's of places sell Pooh stuff now, what about a Disney shop?
We have one of those at our local shopping centre, although I don't know what they sell exactly.
Maybe online?


----------



## CapriTrotteur

katekluet said:


> Chincac and Jadeite, hope the lost glove and shoes come back to you...amazing that someone could walk off with someone else's shoes and not notice.
> Chincac, your work travel sounds very glamorous to me...love Australia. And the white and red scarf looks wonderful on you...looks like it can be worn with many things,too. Let me know how the fringe holds up? Don't have any with fringe.
> Vigee is almost off and away to the tropical isle...Mr Fireplace is almost due...Mindi is off on an exotic trip...looking forward to hearing everyone's adventures.
> CapriT, yes! the Holiday is our favorite, especially DHs, and we watch it every year also.
> Stay warm, FabF....
> Missing Nico and Anfang!!


Isn't it great to be able to find a film that you can watch again and again and know it is going to be a good afternoon just by doing so!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Capri*, Usually, I think over my purchases for so long that it will be Spring by the time I actually make decision about a poncho, lol. Still, I am going to look at Zara and maybe even the H Alamo in red.
> I am the same Vigee, but looking forward to seeing some snaps of you rocking those poncho's if you do go and take a look!!
> 
> *kate*, you are so sweet! Can't wait to feel the sun on my face and see the ocean again.





Jadeite said:


> Movies during the Xmas new year season are all feel good,full of cheer and family type. Actually i feel wierd usually during the season, because everyone seems to be in such a good mood it can't be real. LOL.


Oh Jadeite, I know what you mean, but I embrace the good cheer factor because usually people are so caught up in their own little world that it is nice to see some happiness shine through. I love looking at all the christmas lights and window display's. On the flip side a lot of people do feel sad about Christmas for various reasons and it can heighten that when all around are so happy!
Hope that you are in good spirits yourself however.


----------



## thyme

Jadeite said:


> Another reason a closet raid is needed. She's got lots of good stuff hiding there.


 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Jadeite*, totally with you on the closet raid ~ count me in!


 
*Jadeite, Vigee*, lots of good stuff hiding in your respective closets too! 




CapriTrotteur said:


> Chincac, lot's of places sell Pooh stuff now, what about a Disney shop?
> We have one of those at our local shopping centre, although I don't know what they sell exactly.
> Maybe online?


 
thank you *Capri*, i have looked in the last few years in various Disney stores in various countries, no success. all for kids and babies! lol..bought mine in Disneyland Paris 15 years ago on a freezing cold winter's day..



katekluet said:


> Chincac and Jadeite, hope the lost glove and shoes come back to you...amazing that someone could walk off with someone else's shoes and not notice.
> Chincac, your work travel sounds very glamorous to me...love Australia. And the white and red scarf looks wonderful on you...looks like it can be worn with many things,too. Let me know how the fringe holds up? Don't have any with fringe.
> Vigee is almost off and away to the tropical isle...Mr Fireplace is almost due...Mindi is off on an exotic trip...looking forward to hearing everyone's adventures.
> CapriT, yes! the Holiday is our favorite, especially DHs, and we watch it every year also.
> Stay warm, FabF....
> Missing Nico and Anfang!!


 
thank you *kate*, i have a 140cm men's cashmere with fringe and it is not a problem at all. the problem is clumsy me, i spilt coffee on it the first time i wore it!! H drycleaners managed to clean it all off..  and most of the long distance travel is for family..not very glamourous at all. 

Where's *Anfang* and* Nico*??


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Good Morning Monday, ladies!

*chincac* and *Jadeite,* why don't we SHARE our closets? Combined we probably have more inventory than most H stores. 

*Anfang* is probably hard at work but I miss her! 

*Mindi* is probably still on the plane to SG. Hope she is having a good flight and takes lots of pics for us. 

*xiangxiang* is with mr fireplace and we probably won't hear from her for a LONG time! 

Hope everyone is having a great day! Woke up to freezing rain and cloudy weather and doubt that I will leave the house today, especially since I have been up since 3:30am. A nap might be needed!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Jadeite said:


> Another reason a closet raid is needed. She's got lots of good stuff hiding there.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Jadeite*, totally with you on the closet raid ~ count me in!



Sounds like a good idea.
It could be hidden under a pretence of a UK TPFer meet up!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

CapriTrotteur said:


> Sounds like a good idea.
> It could be hidden under a pretence of a UK TPFer meet up!!



*Capri,* great idea!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good Morning Monday, ladies!
> 
> *chincac* and *Jadeite,* why don't we SHARE our closets? Combined we probably have more inventory than most H stores.
> 
> *Anfang* is probably hard at work but I miss her!
> 
> *Mindi* is probably still on the plane to SG. Hope she is having a good flight and takes lots of pics for us.
> 
> *xiangxiang* is with mr fireplace and we probably won't hear from her for a LONG time!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day! Woke up to freezing rain and cloudy weather and doubt that I will leave the house today, especially since I have been up since 3:30am. A nap might be needed!


 

*Vigee*, great idea! if we all combine our wardrobes, i never have to shop again..maybe Mr Fireplace can also be Mr Massive H Wardrobe


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> *Vigee*, great idea! if we all combine our wardrobes, i never have to shop again..*maybe Mr Fireplace can also be Mr Massive H Wardrobe *



*chincac*, ROFLing!!!   
A girl can dream, right?


----------



## Jadeite

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good Morning Monday, ladies!
> 
> *chincac* and *Jadeite,* why don't we SHARE our closets? Combined we probably have more inventory than most H stores.
> 
> !




What was that movie where Cameron Diaz and Drew Barrymore swopped houses for the holidays? So maybe we could do a swop ....and would that include Mr Hottie fireplace ?


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Monday, eveyone! Someone please send some warmth and sunshine my way. Been snowing since yesterday and woke up to this winter wonderland. Traffic this am was crazy. The weather is still around 0C so not too much accumulation but it's only Nov 17--a month away from winter. Crazy! 

Jadeite, I think you're referring to The Holiday movie with Kate W and Cameron Diaz? I'm so-so about Jude Law but he was rather cute in this movie.

chincac, Vigee, Jadeite, Capri, I think your combined closet plus xiangxiang's will probably have more H goodies than FSH. 

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> What was that movie where Cameron Diaz and Drew Barrymore swopped houses for the holidays? So maybe we could do a swop ....and would that include Mr Hottie fireplace ?



*Jadeite*, haha, saw that movie and thoroughly enjoyed it! Yes, let's swap houses and definitely include mr fireplace in the deal! Of course, we will need *xiangxiang's* permission with this. She is meeting with him today and can't wait for a full report.


----------



## Fabfashion

chincac, I hope there's enough left of Mr. Fireplace after xiangxiang is done with him.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, eveyone! Someone please send some warmth and sunshine my way. Been snowing since yesterday and woke up to this winter wonderland. Traffic this am was crazy. The weather is still around 0C so not too much accumulation but it's only Nov 17--a month away from winter. Crazy!
> 
> Jadeite, I think you're referring to The Holiday movie with Kate W and Cameron Diaz? I'm so-so about Jude Law but he was rather cute in this movie.
> 
> chincac, Vigee, Jadeite, Capri, I think your combined closet plus xiangxiang's will probably have more H goodies than FSH.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day.



*Fabfashion*, here I am feeling sorry for myself because of the rain and you have snow already. YIKES! Actually, that was the name of the movie ~ good memory ~ and I liked Jude Law in it. I have a love-hate thing going on with him. 

Yes, combining closets makes a lot of sense, maybe mr fireplace could expand his business to include delivery service? A very innocuous statement, only regarding closets!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, here I am feeling sorry for myself because of the rain and you have snow already. YIKES! Actually, that was the name of the movie ~ good memory ~ and I liked Jude Law in it. I have a love-hate thing going on with him.
> 
> Yes, combining closets makes a lot of sense, maybe mr fireplace could expand his business to include *delivery service*? A very innocuous statement, only regarding closets!



Of course!


----------



## Fabfashion

All this snow (it's been snowing continuously since yesterday and is supposed to continue until tomorrow) is making me feel blue.  I want the rose PdV now!  No word from my SA. Plus I think a couple of new twillys to dress up Miss Raisin will perk me up. If only this snow will end then I can tunnel out of BI to the H store.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> All this snow (it's been snowing continuously since yesterday and is supposed to continue until tomorrow) is making me feel blue.  I want the rose PdV now!  No word from my SA. Plus I think a couple of new twillys to dress up Miss Raisin will perk me up. If only this snow will end then I can tunnel out of BI to the H store.




Fabfashion, sounds like you would love to stalk your SA and I so know that feeling!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Vigee, I think I just got freaked out by this early snow.  Half the time we barely even have a white Xmas. I'm so envious of your upcoming Bahamas trip. The white sand beach, turquoise water and warm sunshine. Do you go to the same spot every Thanksgiving? I think I may need a sunny destination getaway in January to chase away the winter blahs (and a few H goodies won't hurt).


----------



## thyme

Fabfashion said:


> All this snow (it's been snowing continuously since yesterday and is supposed to continue until tomorrow) is making me feel blue.  I want the rose PdV now!  No word from my SA. Plus I think a couple of new twillys to dress up Miss Raisin will perk me up. If only this snow will end then I can tunnel out of BI to the H store.



wow snow already? it is colder where i am and dark and gloomy...grrr...yes the rose PdV will definitely brighten up a cold dark winter's day..hope you find it soon..i haven't seen it yet either.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, I think I just got freaked out by this early snow.  Half the time we barely even have a white Xmas. I'm so envious of your upcoming Bahamas trip. The white sand beach, turquoise water and warm sunshine. Do you go to the same spot every Thanksgiving? I think I may need a sunny destination getaway in January to chase away the winter blahs (and a few H goodies won't hurt).



*Fabfashion*, it probably is the snow that has you freaking out. It's raining here and cold, and I'm in a state of shock. Don't know why because we always go from Summer straight in to Winter here. 

Yes, we always go to the same place for Thanksgiving. It really has something for everyone and we leave happy. Family vacations are great for bringing us all together. Plus, there is absolutely NO SHOPPING, haha. Just swimming, restaurants, dancing, pool-side gambling and drinking. It really is a place for families of all ages, which is nice.


----------



## thyme

Fabfashion said:


> chincac, I hope there's enough left of Mr. Fireplace after xiangxiang is done with him.



yeah i know!! she better leave him and his "tools" in a good state..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> yeah i know!! she better leave him and his "tools" in a good state..



*chincac*, have you noticed that we haven't heard from *xiangxiang* ALL DAY LONG, lol? This was mr fireplace day, too! 
Hope she has some leftovers for you.


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, have you noticed that we haven't heard from *xiangxiang* ALL DAY LONG, lol? This was mr fireplace day, too!
> Hope she has some leftovers for you



doubt it


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> *doubt it*



*chincac*, ROFLing!


----------



## Julide

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, have you noticed that we haven't heard from *xiangxiang* ALL DAY LONG, lol? This was mr fireplace day, too!
> Hope she has some leftovers for you.



:giggles:

Hi all!!While XiangXiang is setting her own fire with Mr Fireplace, we must focus on something elsebut what...





Until XiangXiang returns with Mr Fireplace!Hopefully we will see him before Chinac steals him away!!:giggles:


----------



## Julide

chincac said:


> doubt it



:lolots:Too Funny!


----------



## Julide

Fabfashion said:


> All this snow (it's been snowing continuously since yesterday and is supposed to continue until tomorrow) is making me feel blue.  I want the rose PdV now!  No word from my SA. Plus I think a couple of new twillys to dress up Miss Raisin will perk me up. If only this snow will end then I can tunnel out of BI to the H store.



Fab wishing youand lots of orange boxes!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Julide said:


> :giggles:
> 
> Hi all!!While XiangXiang is setting her own fire with Mr Fireplace, we must focus on something elsebut what...
> 
> Until XiangXiang returns with Mr Fireplace!Hopefully we will see him before Chinac steals him away!!:giggles:



*Julide*, I am DYING of laughter! Thank goodness DH is downstairs reading a trust agreement because you are too funny. 
Hot pics rule the day when you are in the cafe!


----------



## Jadeite

Bad Julide! Bwahahahaha

I'm counting the hours xiangxiang is away from this forum. You know what they say about long contracts.... There's more benefits.


----------



## Julide

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Julide*, I am DYING of laughter! Thank goodness DH is downstairs reading a trust agreement because you are too funny.
> Hot pics rule the day when you are in the cafe!



Thank you Vigee


----------



## Julide

Jadeite said:


> Bad Julide! Bwahahahaha
> 
> I'm counting the hours xiangxiang is away from this forum. You know what they say about long contracts.... There's more benefits.



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Jadeite

It's monsoon season here now so rain rain rain everyday. But then it's chilly enough to break out the GM shawls  so not complaining too much except it's not the season to carry box leather.

That reminds me I also have to take out all the bags to coat and polish - rainy season means mould grow season. Yuck. These green guys multiply like mushrooms overnight.


----------



## Jadeite

The dumbest question just came to mind - how to farm animals survive cold winters? Cows for example , they won't be able to graze outside? Wonder what they will do with all this free time in winter.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Those are some scrumptious looking strudels


----------



## Julide

Madam Bijoux said:


> Those are some scrumptious looking strudels



:giggles:Good to see you Madam!!


----------



## Julide

Jadeite said:


> It's monsoon season here now so rain rain rain everyday. But then it's chilly enough to break out the GM shawls  so not complaining too much except it's not the season to carry box leather.
> 
> That reminds me I also have to take out all the bags to coat and polish - rainy season means mould grow season. Yuck. These green guys multiply like mushrooms overnight.



Mold sounds terrible! Have fun polishing! I wonder if you could find a polisher...for your bags!!You may need to teach him how to polish your bags!!




Jadeite said:


> The dumbest question just came to mind - how to farm animals survive cold winters? Cows for example , they won't be able to graze outside? Wonder what they will do with all this free time in winter.



Cud chewing, I think its a sport for cows...Just kidding! They feed them hay and grain during the winter.


----------



## thyme

Julide said:


> Hi all!!While XiangXiang is setting her own fire with Mr Fireplace, we must focus on something else but what...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until XiangXiang returns with Mr Fireplace! Hopefully we will see him before Chinac steals him away!!



aahhh *Julide* is back on form!!!  

who knows what *xiangxiang* is making my mr fireplace do now?? tiring him no doubt!!


----------



## Julide

chincac said:


> aahhh *Julide* is back on form!!!
> 
> who knows what *xiangxiang* is making my mr fireplace do now?? tiring him no doubt!!



Thank you!

And before you get him!! Unbelievable!!:giggles:


----------



## Jadeite

Madam Bijoux said:


> Those are some scrumptious looking strudels




Never fails to make laugh my guts out.


----------



## Jadeite

chincac said:


> who knows what *xiangxiang* is making my mr fireplace do now?? tiring him no doubt!!




Maybe he's polishing HER bags. Lol


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, it probably is the snow that has you freaking out. It's raining here and cold, and I'm in a state of shock. Don't know why because we always go from Summer straight in to Winter here.
> 
> Yes, we always go to the same place for Thanksgiving. It really has something for everyone and we leave happy. Family vacations are great for bringing us all together. Plus, there is absolutely NO SHOPPING, haha. Just swimming, restaurants, dancing, pool-side gambling and drinking. It really is a place for families of all ages, which is nice.


That sounds like paradise, Vigee.  The weather forecaster said next week will warm up a little again so I'm feeling a bit better. Will call my SA tomorrow to see if she heard anything about the PdV.


----------



## Fabfashion

Julide said:


> Mold sounds terrible! Have fun polishing! I wonder if you could find a polisher...for your bags!!You may need to teach him how to polish your bags!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cud chewing, I think its a sport for cows...Just kidding! They feed them hay and grain during the winter.


Julide, I'm feeling much less blue now after your pics and orange wishes.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Those are some scrumptious looking strudels


I'll have these strudels 3 times a day any day. 

Hi Madam.


----------



## katekluet

Jadeite said:


> It's monsoon season here now so rain rain rain everyday. But then it's chilly enough to break out the GM shawls  so not complaining too much except it's not the season to carry box leather.
> 
> That reminds me I also have to take out all the bags to coat and polish - rainy season means mould grow season. Yuck. These green guys multiply like mushrooms overnight.



Jadeite, you mean mold could grow on your purses? Yikes!!!
Farm animals have fur coats!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Julide said:


> :giggles:Good to see you Madam!!





Jadeite said:


> Never fails to make laugh my guts out.





Fabfashion said:


> I'll have these strudels 3 times a day any day.
> 
> Hi Madam.



Hi, Julide, Jadeite and Fabfashion!


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Julide, I'm feeling much less blue now after your pics and orange wishes.




You need a HOT remedy.


----------



## Jadeite

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Julide, Jadeite and Fabfashion!




Madam I don't suppose too many strudels can be too bad for the heart?


----------



## Jadeite

katekluet said:


> Jadeite, you mean mold could grow on your purses? Yikes!!!
> 
> Farm animals have fur coats!




This is going to sound real stupid but cow have fur coats? Sigh. Don't shoot me.

Yes mould is a problem in tropical countries particularly during wet season. I have to coat my leather products to keep the mould away. The mould like growing on the boxes too.


----------



## katekluet

Jadeite said:


> This is going to sound real stupid but cow have fur coats? Sigh. Don't shoot me.
> 
> Yes mould is a problem in tropical countries particularly during wet season. I have to coat my leather products to keep the mould away. The mould like growing on the boxes too.



Well...maybe hairy leather coats?


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> This is going to sound real stupid but cow have fur coats? Sigh. Don't shoot me.
> 
> Yes mould is a problem in tropical countries particularly during wet season. I have to coat my leather products to keep the mould away. The mould like growing on the boxes too.


Ewww...mouldy leather and boxes. 

Jadeite, may be you can get a de-humidifier? Any spray you can use so it doesn't grow? May be you can bait it with cheaper leather bag alternatives?


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> You need a HOT remedy.


May be chincac can lend me Mr. Fireplace after she's done with him. 

What's left of him that is.


----------



## thyme

Fabfashion said:


> May be chincac can lend me Mr. Fireplace after she's done with him.
> 
> What's left of him that is.


 
strictly no sharing! 



Jadeite said:


> Maybe he's polishing HER bags. Lol


 
 don't think she will let Mr Fireplace anywhere near her bags!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ladies, sorry for the delay! It was a very busy busy Monday yesterday. So yesterday morning, when the fireplace crew of 3 arrived at our house, Mr. hottie was no where to be seen!!! I was so so disappointed. But shortly after, he arrived with some additional tools and the mental pieces! And I have to say he was just as good looking and charming as I remembered! LOL! But by that point, we had about 10 people working in the house on different things so my SO and I were being pulled at all directions with questions etc. to add on top of the trouble, we had a flat tyre in our car too! So we had to call AA rescue to come and change the tyre! And on top of that, they were doing major road resurfacing on the private road outside our house! At one point, we had 6 cars/vans in our drive! 

So I just had a very brief chat with Mr. hottie and that was it! I had no opportunity to take any photos of anything. The fireplace hasn't been completed so they will be back at some point to finish it off before Christmas. But we don't yet know when that would be. Well, none of the other contractors were as handsome as him... 

So sorry to disappoint for those who want to see a photo!


----------



## Julide

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, sorry for the delay! It was a very busy busy Monday yesterday. So yesterday morning, when the fireplace crew of 3 arrived at our house, Mr. hottie was no where to be seen!!! I was so so disappointed. But shortly after, he arrived with some additional tools and the mental pieces! And I have to say he was just as good looking and charming as I remembered! LOL! But by that point, we had about 10 people working in the house on different things so my SO and I were being pulled at all directions with questions etc. to add on top of the trouble, we had a flat tyre in our car too! So we had to call AA rescue to come and change the tyre! And on top of that, they were doing major road resurfacing on the private road outside our house! At one point, we had 6 cars/vans in our drive!
> 
> So I just had a very brief chat with Mr. hottie and that was it! I had no opportunity to take any photos of anything. The fireplace hasn't been completed so they will be back at some point to finish it off before Christmas. But we don't yet know when that would be. Well, none of the other contractors were as handsome as him...
> 
> So sorry to disappoint for those who want to see a photo!



Hello! Sorry to great about your frantic day yesterday, but I am happy to see you!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Julide said:


> Hello! Sorry to great about your frantic day yesterday, but I am happy to see you!!!



*Julide*! Missed you too! It was a very chaotic day! I was exhausted!


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite said:


> It's monsoon season here now so rain rain rain everyday. But then it's chilly enough to break out the GM shawls  so not complaining too much except it's not the season to carry box leather.
> 
> That reminds me I also have to take out all the bags to coat and polish - rainy season means mould grow season. Yuck. These green guys multiply like mushrooms overnight.



Jadeite, that mold you describe is a certain type that goes after leather and cardboard. Any source of moisture (even in the leather itself) will make it worse. I use DampRid in containers and packets to keep leather dry in my basement. Silica gel packets work well also.They are available on Amazon.This mold can be a health hazard and don't dust it off making the spores  airborne. There are leather products that actually make it worse.
BE CAREFUL .


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, sorry for the delay! It was a very busy busy Monday yesterday. So yesterday morning, when the fireplace crew of 3 arrived at our house, Mr. hottie was no where to be seen!!! I was so so disappointed. But shortly after, he arrived with some additional tools and the mental pieces! And I have to say he was just as good looking and charming as I remembered! LOL! But by that point, we had about 10 people working in the house on different things so my SO and I were being pulled at all directions with questions etc. to add on top of the trouble, we had a flat tyre in our car too! So we had to call AA rescue to come and change the tyre! And on top of that, they were doing major road resurfacing on the private road outside our house! At one point, we had 6 cars/vans in our drive!
> 
> So I just had a very brief chat with Mr. hottie and that was it! I had no opportunity to take any photos of anything. The fireplace hasn't been completed so they will be back at some point to finish it off before Christmas. But we don't yet know when that would be. Well, none of the other contractors were as handsome as him...
> 
> So sorry to disappoint for those who want to see a photo!



*xiangxiang*, what a chaotic day and you must have been just exhausted by the end of it! Sounds like your country house is going to be BEAUTIFUL and as much as I would like to see pics of mr fireplace, I would rather see photos of your gorgeous property when it is finished! After all, *Julide* keeps us up to date on mr hotties from all over the globe doing various activities, lol. Still, a pic of mr fireplace would not go ignored! Hope that you have recovered and are in good shape today. We have a crew of tree men ~ there is a name for this specialty ~ working on our property getting rid of dead wood and branches before the winter storms arrive. It is very cold this morning, well below freezing so no mr hotties here. Everyone is in jackets, overalls and hard hats!

Hope that everyone is having a good day.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, what a chaotic day and you must have been just exhausted by the end of it! Sounds like your country house is going to be BEAUTIFUL and as much as I would like to see pics of mr fireplace, I would rather see photos of your gorgeous property when it is finished! After all, *Julide* keeps us up to date on mr hotties from all over the globe doing various activities, lol. Still, a pic of mr fireplace would not go ignored! Hope that you have recovered and are in good shape today. We have a crew of tree men ~ there is a name for this specialty ~ working on our property getting rid of dead wood and branches before the winter storms arrive. It is very cold this morning, well below freezing so no mr hotties here. Everyone is in jackets, overalls and hard hats!
> 
> Hope that everyone is having a good day.



Thank you my dear *Vigee*, I saw that your weather has turned really cold! You definitely need more Mr. fireplace, oops, I mean a actual fireplace to keep you warm! 

The word you were looking for is a Tree Surgeon, Arborist or Timberjack. We had them in last week who did our garden too. It's now looking a bit bare but much tidier, ready for winter. 

Love *Julide*'s photos!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you my dear *Vigee*, I saw that your weather has turned really cold! You definitely need more Mr. fireplace, oops, I mean a actual fireplace to keep you warm!
> 
> The word you were looking for is a Tree Surgeon, Arborist or Timberjack. We had them in last week who did our garden too. It's now looking a bit bare but much tidier, ready for winter.
> 
> Love *Julide*'s photos!



*xiangxiang*, we have two fireplaces, one in the den and the other in the living room but no mr fireplace! Actually, we do use the den fireplace regularly and I love it so much. Thanks for filling in the blank for tree surgeon, have been up for hours but my brain isn't fully functioning and I was too lazy to google it while writing a post, lol.

Yes, the weather is REALLY cold ~ just finished a conference call and doubt that I will be going out today. Brrrr, winter is here early!

We all are probably dependent on *Julide's* pics!


----------



## Jadeite

biscuit1 said:


> Jadeite, that mold you describe is a certain type that goes after leather and cardboard. Any source of moisture (even in the leather itself) will make it worse. I use DampRid in containers and packets to keep leather dry in my basement. Silica gel packets work well also.They are available on Amazon.This mold can be a health hazard and don't dust it off making the spores  airborne. There are leather products that actually make it worse.
> 
> BE CAREFUL .




Really appreciate the intel biscuit. I do have plenty of silica gel and the damp-rid packs in very bag and box but it's quite a feat trying to manage a closet full of leather. Surprisingly the mould ONLY like orange boxes. There is something about the H boxes that attracts them. Very annoying. Horror situation last year - my KP got overnight "infestation" which went to the inner layers, I'm so frustrated because it's now beyond repair. I had polished that piece just a week before and it was looking fine and the next week it was nearly a wreck.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Really appreciate the intel biscuit. I do have plenty of silica gel and the damp-rid packs in very bag and box but it's quite a feat trying to manage a closet full of leather. Surprisingly the mould ONLY like orange boxes. There is something about the H boxes that attracts them. Very annoying. Horror situation last year -* my KP got overnight "infestation" which went to the inner layers, I'm so frustrated because it's now beyond repair. *I had polished that piece just a week before and it was looking fine and the next week it was nearly a wreck.



*Jadeite*, this sounds like a horrible problem! I would be beyond frustrated, so sorry that you are going through these troubles. Mold is to be taken very seriously, bad for H bags and for your health. Hopefully, you will find a solution.


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> The word you were looking for is a Tree Surgeon, Arborist or Timberjack. We had them in last week who did our garden too. It's now looking a bit bare but much tidier, ready for winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Love *Julide*'s photos!




There's a surgeon for trees?


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> The word you were looking for is a Tree Surgeon, Arborist or Timberjack.
> 
> !







Since xiangxiang said so......


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2810160
> 
> 
> Since xiangxiang said so......



 Me likey!!! Unfortunately our tree surgeon does not look anything like him!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2810160
> 
> 
> Since xiangxiang said so......



*Jadeite*, now that's more like it!!! Thanks for the pic and too bad it's so cold here now. At least I have a good visual!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Really appreciate the intel biscuit. I do have plenty of silica gel and the damp-rid packs in very bag and box but it's quite a feat trying to manage a closet full of leather. Surprisingly the mould ONLY like orange boxes. There is something about the H boxes that attracts them. Very annoying. Horror situation last year - my KP got overnight "infestation" which went to the inner layers, I'm so frustrated because it's now beyond repair. I had polished that piece just a week before and it was looking fine and the next week it was nearly a wreck.



arrhhh... this is so annoying! When I lived in the ground floor of a big house facing north, I had the same problem with some items I stored at the corner of the built-in wardrobe. That particular point was just too damp. And it was impossible to get rid of it once it happened. I have great sympathy for you! I don't really have such problems any more and I can't offer any solutions but you have my full moral support!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, we have two fireplaces, one in the den and the other in the living room but no mr fireplace! Actually, we do use the den fireplace regularly and I love it so much. Thanks for filling in the blank for tree surgeon, have been up for hours but my brain isn't fully functioning and I was too lazy to google it while writing a post, lol.
> 
> Yes, the weather is REALLY cold ~ just finished a conference call and doubt that I will be going out today. Brrrr, winter is here early!
> 
> We all are probably dependent on *Julide's* pics!



*Vigee*, we only have one in our house in the living room. And we don't plan to ever light it! It's purely for decoration purpose. We have under floor heating in those rooms.


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite said:


> Really appreciate the intel biscuit. I do have plenty of silica gel and the damp-rid packs in very bag and box but it's quite a feat trying to manage a closet full of leather. Surprisingly the mould ONLY like orange boxes. There is something about the H boxes that attracts them. Very annoying. Horror situation last year - my KP got overnight "infestation" which went to the inner layers, I'm so frustrated because it's now beyond repair. I had polished that piece just a week before and it was looking fine and the next week it was nearly a wreck.



What type polish did you use ?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, we only have one in our house in the living room. And we don't plan to ever light it! It's purely for decoration purpose. *We have under floor heating in those rooms.*



*xiangxiang*, the random-width pegged wood flooring in our home is too valuable to pull up and install underfloor heating ~ only have this in re-modeled bathrooms but it sounds delightful to have in every room of the house! So excited for you, your new home sounds divine! You probably are beyond happy with the progress you are making.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, the random-width pegged wood flooring in our home is too valuable to pull up and install underfloor heating ~ only have this in re-modeled bathrooms but it sounds delightful to have in every room of the house! So excited for you, your new home sounds divine! You probably are beyond happy with the progress you are making.



*Vigee*, underfloor heating is a pain to install but a joy in the winter. I agree your original wood flooring is too precious to be lifted up. 

Well, the progress is not as quickly as I was hoping because we were supposed to have our new bathtub putting in this week too but that's not going to happen this week now. Still, it is what it is. Although a surprise is the roofer came fixed a small area of some broken tiles last week but he didn't tell us.


----------



## biscuit1

Xiangxiang, progress- slowly but surely. Do you have anyone at the house to manage the job site ?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, underfloor heating is a pain to install but a joy in the winter. I agree your original wood flooring is too precious to be lifted up.
> 
> Well, the progress is not as quickly as I was hoping because we were supposed to have our *new bathtub* putting in this week too but that's not going to happen this week now. Still, it is what it is. Although a surprise is the roofer came fixed a small area of some broken tiles last week but he didn't tell us.



*xiangxiang*, was just thinking of your new bathtub, lol. Good luck with it, bathroom re-modeling can be one of the most difficult projects. At least for me!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, was just thinking of your new bathtub, lol. Good luck with it, bathroom re-modeling can be one of the most difficult projects.



Thank you dear! We are only doing a new bathtub, a new tap and waste system, a new basin tap, a new shower hose in the shower room and additional tiling and wiring. Not much, yes?


----------



## Jadeite

biscuit1 said:


> What type polish did you use ?




I use saphir.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Jadeite said:


> Madam I don't suppose too many strudels can be too bad for the heart?


 
Not those strudels-they're low calorie.


----------



## chicinthecity777

biscuit1 said:


> Xiangxiang, progress- slowly but surely. Do you have anyone at the house to manage the job site ?



Thank you dear! No we don't but the work started yesterday is finishing off today. We are not doing anything major. It's a brand new build house, not renovating an old house or building an extension or anything like that. We thought about it but we couldn't find anybody we trust in the area and it's too far for our guy to go up there.


----------



## biscuit1

VIgee, our old carriage house had a 5 car garage .Each bay had a radiator on the ceiling for the horse drawn carriages in the day. The floors upstairs in living quarters were wonderfully warm all winter. I guess that was floor heating in the early stages.
It is wicked cold here. 46 degrees in barn. I just came in to throw more wood in woodburning stove , hot tea and a visit here. Going out to finish- one stall left to go.
My mug has Keep Calm and Wag On printed on it - I am trying. Your floors sound beautiful.


----------



## chicinthecity777

do you ladies have carpets in your houses or more wooden floors? I find carpet a very British thing.


----------



## chicinthecity777

We currently have marble tiles in the hallway and eat-in kitchen dining area but the rest of the house hasn't got any floor finishing yet.


----------



## Jadeite

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, was just thinking of your new bathtub, lol. Good luck with it, bathroom re-modeling can be one of the most difficult projects.







I love outdoor rainshower. I don't suppose it would be very practical during winter?


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite said:


> I use saphir.



Do you remember which one of their products ? I am not happy with their saddle soap but use almost everything else they sell with fantastic results.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you dear! We are only doing a new bathtub, a new tap and waste system, a new basin tap, a new shower hose in the shower room and additional tiling and wiring. Not much, yes?



*xiangxiang*, sounds like the entire bathroom to me, lol!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, the random-width pegged wood flooring in our home is too valuable to pull up and install underfloor heating ~ only have this in re-modeled bathrooms but it sounds delightful to have in every room of the house! So excited for you, your new home sounds divine! You probably are beyond happy with the progress you are making.



*Vigee*, in fact the underfloor heating won't work well with your original wooden flooring. Heat will not do good to it and it will not spread well either. Our friend's house installed a specially engineered wooden floor which is designed to work with underfloor heating. My SO went to see it the other day and was not too impressed with it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, sounds like the entire bathroom to me, lol!!!



 I know but trust me, it has load in there already.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2810178
> 
> 
> I love outdoor rainshower. I don't suppose it would be very practical during winter?



If Mr. Fireplace were to take a shower there then who am i to say it's not very practical??


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, in fact the underfloor heating won't work well with your original wooden flooring. Heat will not do good to it and it will not spread well either. Our friend's house installed a specially engineered wooden floor which is designed to work with underfloor heating. My SO went to see it the other day and was not too impressed with it.



*xiangxiang*, that's good to know, we have marble bathrooms with underfloor heating that work perfectly ~ but wood? I agree with your SO, it's not the ideal flooring for heating. The wood probably absorbs most of the heat. Plus, our house is about 100 years old and my DH would never tear up our wood flooring ~ it's lovely.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> If Mr. Fireplace were to take a shower there then who am i to say it's not very practical??



*xiangxiang*, my vote is that sounds VERY practical and maybe he should try out your new bathtub, too. Just to make sure that you bought the right one, right?


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, my vote is that sounds VERY practical and maybe he should try out your new bathtub, too. Just to make sure that you bought the right one, right?



 Like this idea!


----------



## katekluet

xiangxiang0731 said:


> do you ladies have carpets in your houses or more wooden floors? I find carpet a very British thing.


We have stranded bamboo floors.....looks like wood...super sturdy and handles the occasional dog water bowl dribble....We love it, it looks warm but modern...Our house is a contemporary style. Your day yesterday sounds so hectic, but it will be worth it when your home is finished, it sounds lovely.


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> We have stranded bamboo floors.....looks like wood...super sturdy and handles the occasional dog water bowl dribble....We love it, it looks warm but modern...Our house is a contemporary style. Your day yesterday sounds so hectic, but it will be worth it when your home is finished, it sounds lovely.



Bamboo floors! I have never seen it! I bet it's great because bamboo is durable but also flexible.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello everyone! The sunshine is back but it's about -18C with windchill. No matter, the sun is out and that all that counts. I heard it'll be 10C next week. Hard to figure out what to wear each day. Although I feel bad for our neighbour to the south in Buffalo, NY. They got over 3 feet of snow yesterday and it's still snowing. Yikes! Talk about grumpy old man Winter.  I'm going to need my very own Mr. Fireplace to keep me warm since chincac won't share.  

xiangxiang, what tools did Mr. Fireplace bring over?   Sorry to hear you didn't get to spend much time with him. I thought the reason you were quiet yesterday was because you were busy observing his installing techniques.   Your country house sounds lovely with modern amenities. We were looking for a cottage/lake house these past few years for summer use but I've finally given up as there would be too much upkeep for something we can enjoy only on weekends for may be 4 months of the year. Most places we saw were not new and would require a lot of work to modernize. Would love to see pics of your place when it's finished. 

Vigee, your house sounds beautiful and full of character. 

Jadeite, your 'tree surgeon' made my day. Unfortunately the ash trees all over our city have been devastated by the Emerald Ash Borer beetles. The city workers came by our streets and cut down ash trees in the past couple of months so the area near our house look quite barren. 

biscuit, I trade your 46F for our 0F. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Bamboo floors! I have never seen it! I bet it's great because bamboo is durable but also flexible.


 
xiangxiang, we have carpet in our bedrooms. I just couldn't bring myself to change them to wood floors yet. I like the coziness of carpet. The rest is a mixture of maple wood, tiles and marble. We do have bamboo floors just in our hallway in front of the bedrooms. Retailers here have been carrying bamboo flooring more and more in the past 5 or so years.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, we have carpet in our bedrooms. I just couldn't bring myself to change them to wood floors yet. I like the coziness of carpet. The rest is a mixture of maple wood, tiles and marble. We do have bamboo floors just in our hallway in front of the bedrooms. Retailers here have been carrying bamboo flooring more and more in the past 5 or so years.



In my current apartment in the city, I have wooden floor in living area and carpets in bedrooms. don't get me wrong I love carpets in bedrooms, especially the deep piled ones, very cosy! We are definitely getting those for our new bedrooms. But I am not sure I like it in our living room. We have tiles in all bathrooms and hallway and kitchen already. Come to think about it, living room is where the fireplace is so maybe it's not a bad thing to have carpets. Going with the cosy theme here...


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, we have carpet in our bedrooms. I just couldn't bring myself to change them to wood floors yet. I like the coziness of carpet. The rest is a mixture of maple wood, tiles and marble. We do have bamboo floors just in our hallway in front of the bedrooms. Retailers here have been carrying bamboo flooring more and more in the past 5 or so years.



We have bamboo in our garden by the pond! I don't know whether they are stockists in our country. Let me look into this!


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, we have carpet in our bedrooms. I just couldn't bring myself to change them to wood floors yet. I like the coziness of carpet. The rest is a mixture of maple wood, tiles and marble. We do have bamboo floors just in our hallway in front of the bedrooms. Retailers here have been carrying bamboo flooring more and more in the past 5 or so years.


Fabfashion, can't complain with the temps you have. It was 46 inside barn where I was mucking. Outside was 30 ish. We had so much rain yesterday, so glad it was not snow.


----------



## katekluet

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Bamboo floors! I have never seen it! I bet it's great because bamboo is durable but also flexible.


Here you go....we love it!


----------



## biscuit1

katekluet said:


> We have stranded bamboo floors.....looks like wood...super sturdy and handles the occasional dog water bowl dribble....We love it, it looks warm but modern...Our house is a contemporary style. Your day yesterday sounds so hectic, but it will be worth it when your home is finished, it sounds lovely.



Kate , what is bamboo flooring like with dog nails - scratches and the clic,clic ,clic sound ?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, what tools did Mr. Fireplace bring over?   Sorry to hear you didn't get to spend much time with him. I thought the reason you were quiet yesterday was because you were busy observing his installing techniques.   Your country house sounds lovely with modern amenities. We were looking for a cottage/lake house these past few years for summer use but I've finally given up as there would be too much upkeep for something we can enjoy only on weekends for may be 4 months of the year. Most places we saw were not new and would require a lot of work to modernize. Would love to see pics of your place when it's finished.



My dear *Fabfashion*! I wish I could spend a little more time with Mr. but any time we would have spent, it would have another 5 people in the room! LOL! 

The house is still fairly close to London so we plan to use the house all year around. Our city pads just don't give enough space and we like the change of scenes regularly. Yours would be a bit different if you can only enjoy it 4 months per year. We are lucky we have mild winters. 

Everywhere seems to be getting really cold!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> In my current apartment in the city, I have wooden floor in living area and carpets in bedrooms. don't get me wrong I love carpets in bedrooms, especially the deep piled ones, very cosy! We are definitely getting those for our new bedrooms. But I am not sure I like it in our living room. We have tiles in all bathrooms and hallway and kitchen already. Come to think about it, living room is where the fireplace is so maybe it's not a bad thing to have carpets. Going with the cosy theme here...


 
Or a big sheepskin rug with Mr. Shirtless Fireplace, um I meant your SO (shirtless optional).  We had carpet at first in the living room and later changed to maple wood floor. That room's alway cozy and has a fireplace so we went without rugs (the dogs would have just treated it as their personal mat). I think if you have warm wood color floor, it makes a difference.


----------



## katekluet

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Bamboo floors! I have never seen it! I bet it's great because bamboo is durable but also flexible.





biscuit1 said:


> Kate , what is bamboo flooring like with dog nails - scratches and the clic,clic ,clic sound ?



Biscuit, ours is commercial grade for  sturdiness...it sounds like wood when dogs or people walk on it, but no scratches...it has been wonderful.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Or a big sheepskin rug with Mr. Shirtless Fireplace, um I meant your SO (shirtless optional).  We had carpet at first in the living room and later changed to maple wood floor. That room's alway cozy and has a fireplace so we went without rugs (the dogs would have just treated it as their personal mat). I think if you have warm wood color floor, it makes a difference.



 All handsome men are welcome! SO or not, I don't discriminate! 

I like wood floor with rug! My SO is not keen. He prefers carpet. I am trying to talk him around.


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> Biscuit, ours is commercial grade for  sturdiness...it sounds like wood when dogs or people walk on it, but no scratches...it has been wonderful.



*kate*, it looks like wood! But i know bamboo is much more hard wearing. I will look into this for sure. Thank you for posting the photo!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> Biscuit, ours is commercial grade for  sturdiness...it sounds like wood when dogs or people walk on it, but no scratches...it has been wonderful.



I do need to find out whether it's compatible with under floor heating or not though.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, what tools did Mr. Fireplace bring over?



A drill!  LOL!


----------



## biscuit1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> All handsome men are welcome! SO or not, I don't discriminate!
> 
> I like wood floor with rug! My SO is not keen. He prefers carpet. I am trying to talk him around.



Xiangxiang, if you do decide to go with carpet , be careful around front of fireplace. You had written that it would not be used but just in case- power outage , no heat , an unknowing guest- anything . 
Any ember sparking at any moment will either ignite or smolder in carpet. I have wood floors with oriental rugs.Spark from woodburning stove flew out yesterday and landed in a rug . I immediately poured water on it- lucky that i saw it and could smell it burning.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

I had written a long reply Sunday about movies, the holidays etc but it gotten eaten by a TPF maintenance message and I didn't have the energy to try it again yesterday as I just finished a very stressful work project late Saturday. 

I am loving all the home reno chat, DH and I have been renovating a 90 year old stone house that we moved into about 2 years ago. We did not do any of the work ourselves. Recently we had our own Mr. Fireplace over but he looked more like a movie version of a chimney sweep than a hottie. We also have a tree guy coming Monday weather permitting to do some surgery. Our property was in major disrepair when we bought it including some very scary old trees and we're in a city so I live in fear that a limb will come down and squish a neighbors car or something. 

We are finished with 2 out of 3 of the floors of our house, I can't commit to tile and finishes for our master bath and bedroom suite so that's been in limbo for 18 months. It's our last big project and I know I'll be so happy when we move up to that floor with my big closets that I'm adding scarf and bracelet drawers to and special bag shelves! I saw a wallpaper from H that I can't stop thinking about and I'm going to try to design the whole bathroom around that if I can find it to see in person at a showroom. It's too expensive to just order. 

Our house had the original hardwood floors under carpet which we ripped out and we had them refinished beautifully. I like wood floors with old rugs on top to keep things cozy, with our cats we vacuum everyday and carpet is not great for DH's allergies. Our house had a few radiators mounted to the ceiling in the basement so it's old school radiant heat on our first floor. I love the radiators for heat, we did a soy spray foam insulation in all the renovated rooms along with new windows and the house is so energy efficient for an old home.  The temp dropped here today so I'm very appreciative for our cozy house, my office is so so cold. I could wear 4 scarves at once but then it's hard to move!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *All handsome men are welcome! SO or not, I don't discriminate!*
> 
> I like wood floor with rug! My SO is not keen. He prefers carpet. I am trying to talk him around.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> *A drill! * LOL!



*xiangxiang*, I am with you and am Equal Opportunity Employment as they say here! Can't believe mr fireplace brought a DRILL, if he only knew what us bad girls have been up to!

Our home has hardwood floors and oriental rugs on the first floor and then on the second and third floors there is carpeting in the bedrooms and hallways. It works.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> A drill!  LOL!




xiangxiang, I'm with Vigee. If Mr. Fireplace only knows.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I had written a long reply Sunday about movies, the holidays etc but it gotten eaten by a TPF maintenance message and I didn't have the energy to try it again yesterday as I just finished a very stressful work project late Saturday.
> 
> I am loving all the home reno chat, DH and I have been renovating a 90 year old stone house that we moved into about 2 years ago. We did not do any of the work ourselves. Recently we had our own Mr. Fireplace over but he looked more like a movie version of a chimney sweep than a hottie. We also have a tree guy coming Monday weather permitting to do some surgery. Our property was in major disrepair when we bought it including some very scary old trees and we're in a city so I live in fear that a limb will come down and squish a neighbors car or something.
> 
> We are finished with 2 out of 3 of the floors of our house, I can't commit to tile and finishes for our master bath and bedroom suite so that's been in limbo for 18 months. It's our last big project and I know I'll be so happy when we move up to that floor with my big closets that I'm adding scarf and bracelet drawers to and special bag shelves! I saw a wallpaper from H that I can't stop thinking about and I'm going to try to design the whole bathroom around that if I can find it to see in person at a showroom. It's too expensive to just order.
> 
> Our house had the original hardwood floors under carpet which we ripped out and we had them refinished beautifully. I like wood floors with old rugs on top to keep things cozy, with our cats we vacuum everyday and carpet is not great for DH's allergies. Our house had a few radiators mounted to the ceiling in the basement so it's old school radiant heat on our first floor. I love the radiators for heat, we did a soy spray foam insulation in all the renovated rooms along with new windows and the house is so energy efficient for an old home. The temp dropped here today so I'm very appreciative for our cozy house, my office is so so cold. I could wear 4 scarves at once but then it's hard to move!


 
MrsOwen3, your stone house sounds wonderful. I have a thing for stone/century homes. They just have so much character. We don't have heated floors but may be DH can put ceiling radiators when he does the basement.  

The H wallpaper/bathroom theme sounds spectacular. Can't wait to see what you end up with. I think I saw a reveal thread where a member used H fabric to create his living room (safa cover or throw pillow I think?). 

Now I'm envious of you ladies with big closets. I think the guy who designed our house must well...be a guy because I have tiny closets all over the house and they're useless to say the least. If DDs didn't come along, I was going to turn one of the bedrooms into a dressing room but that idea is dashed until DDs go off to college.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> MrsOwen3, your stone house sounds wonderful. I have a thing for stone/century homes. They just have so much character. We don't have heated floors but may be DH can put ceiling radiators when he does the basement.
> 
> The H wallpaper/bathroom theme sounds spectacular. Can't wait to see what you end up with. I think I saw a reveal thread where a member used H fabric to create his living room (safa cover or throw pillow I think?).
> 
> Now I'm envious of you ladies with big closets. I think the guy who designed our house must well...be a guy because I have tiny closets all over the house and they're useless to say the least. If DDs didn't come along, I was going to turn one of the bedrooms into a dressing room but that idea is dashed until DDs go off to college.



*Fabfashion*, we don't have super large walk-in closets either! 100 years ago the builders weren't all that concerned with closet space. I wanted to turn a bedroom in to a closet but that was vetoed by DH, so I have everything spread out in 3 good-sized closets, bureaus, etc. My DH says if I turn an extra bedroom in to a walk-in closet, it means that we will have one less bedroom and the re-sale value of our house will be lower. Men and real estate! 

*MrsOwen*, love renovating projects, too and it's great to see you on this thread!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Hi ladies
Julide - thank your for the visual's most welcome on a chilly night.
Madame Bijoux - too funny!!
XiangXiang - glad to hear the house is coming along, too bad about lack of Mr Hottie time.

Interesting to hear about the floor talk.
We live in a Victorian house, built around 1890.
The hall is original block parquet, but not in great condition
The lounge has been knocked through into the dining room, which is the old kitchen, and as the floor is concrete we have laid laminate over both rooms to try and match it in and then put rugs down.
Same with bedroom.
The kitchen and office area we have floor tiled.
The hard floors are quite practical to keep clean, but not super warm and cozy.
I am liking the sound of the Bamboo, may have to check that out.
Anyone know if you can put underfloor heating under it as that would be nice.


----------



## biscuit1

My closets were removed by previous owner to enlarge the rooms. Definitely a guy. I guess women's idea of real estate value is different . I have same tiny closets as Fabfashion and change seasonal stuff in guestroom closet- in which you can barely stand straight up in.
Fabfashion - make that 36 in barn.


----------



## Hed Kandi

xiangxiang0731 said:


> do you ladies have carpets in your houses or more wooden floors? I find carpet a very British thing.



We have rugs and wooden floors - proper British but we do live in a Victorian house. 

One of our carpets looks like my Tapis Persans shawl 

Re: underfloor heating only on tiles - not possible for wooden floors as there is too much too fuss about. We only have them in our bathrooms under porcelain tiles and a new vinyl material called amtico.


----------



## Hed Kandi

xiangxiang0731 said:


> A drill!  LOL!





An efficient one I hope


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Drills are dandy, but big guns are fun too.


----------



## Julide

Madam Bijoux said:


> Drills are dandy, but big guns are fun too.



:lolots:

Hi all!!!I see the cafe is busy and that there has been a lot of talk about my fav subject...

I am so very happy to be back and happy to read all of these hilarious comments!! Have a great day all!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Drills are dandy, but big guns are fun too.


I totally agree with you, Madam. The bigger the better! :lolots::lolots:


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, we don't have super large walk-in closets either! 100 years ago the builders weren't all that concerned with closet space. I wanted to turn a bedroom in to a closet but that was vetoed by DH, so I have everything spread out in 3 good-sized closets, bureaus, etc. My DH says if I turn an extra bedroom in to a walk-in closet, it means that we will have one less bedroom and the re-sale value of our house will be lower. Men and real estate!
> 
> *MrsOwen*, love renovating projects, too and it's great to see you on this thread!



Vigee, my original idea was to put in external closets (the European way) so that the room is preserved. I'd add wall to wall closets with customized shelving and if we ever sell the house, these closests can be removed easily.


----------



## Jadeite

Madam Bijoux said:


> Drills are dandy, but big guns are fun too.




Madam's men certainly are in a class of their own.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hed Kandi said:


> An efficient one I hope


I suppose xiangxiang will have to test that out the next time Mr. Fireplace comes back.


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, my original idea was to put in external closets (the European way) so that the room is preserved. I'd add wall to wall closets with customized shelving and if we ever sell the house, these closests can be removed easily.




Wow, this looks like a grand room. I'd almost be afraid to sit.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Wow, this looks like a grand room. I'd almost be afraid to sit.



Jadeite, the original room I was hoping to do something like this is smaller but I'd have loved to have all that closet space. The orange boxes just seem to take up so much space! I've already packed up 2 large bags for donation just to make room for the boxes that seem to multiply at night.


----------



## Jadeite

katekluet said:


> Here you go....we love it!




Very similar to the parquet flooring which is common here ,looking at it I wouldn't know to distinguish timber from bamboo. But then I'm a total idiot with these Reno stuffs.


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> The orange boxes just seem to take up so much space! I've already packed up 2 large bags for donation just to make room for the boxes that seem to multiply at night.




Lol you sound like you have an Orange infestation problem .


----------



## Jadeite

I'm overwhelmed by all the Reno talk ...lol... I am clueless about these things. I reckon I just need to find a Mr hottie contractor and things are to happen themselves? It's mind boggling what you ladies can handle when it comes to house Reno and maintenance.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, my original idea was to put in external closets (the European way) so that the room is preserved. I'd add wall to wall closets with customized shelving and if we ever sell the house, these closests can be removed easily.



Ladies, you have been busy since I have been gone!

*Fabfashion*, didn't even give a thought to preserving the room ~ there are seven bedrooms in our home ~ I wanted to take over the smallest bedroom that is currently an office and re-do the entire room as my closet. My bad. 

*Jadeite*, reno just takes a team of healthy men, or women that know what they are doing! 

Hi *Julide*, *Madam Bijoux*, *Hed Kandi*!


----------



## Jadeite

biscuit1 said:


> Do you remember which one of their products ? I am not happy with their saddle soap but use almost everything else they sell with fantastic results.






http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B002QET04A/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/280-8792736-9248406

The cream polish in neutral. Wasn't able to upload a pic so put a link to the Amazon page where I usually get this. Hope you can see it? I'm happy with the results as this one has helped keep my box bags somewhat more durable under wet conditions.


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B002QET04A/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/280-8792736-9248406
> 
> The cream polish in neutral. Wasn't able to upload a pic so put a link to the Amazon page where I usually get this. Hope you can see it? I'm happy with the results as this one has helped keep my box bags somewhat more durable under wet conditions.



I most often use their Renovateur or Nappa Leather Balm  and RenoMat to clean first.
www.Hangerproject.com has an incredible amount of info on polishing and cleaning different leathers. Their shoe polish I only use for shoes.


----------



## Jadeite

biscuit1 said:


> I most often use their Renovateur or Nappa Leather Balm  and RenoMat to clean first.
> 
> www.Hangerproject.com has an incredible amount of info on polishing and cleaning different leathers. Their shoe polish I only use for shoes.




I'm keen to try the renovateur - what would this one be specifically used for, vs the polish? The polish has done a reasonable job of cleaning my bags but I'm also looking for a better product of available.


----------



## MSO13

Vigee, thanks for the welcome!

Fab and Vigee, I was only able to create two giant closets in a bedroom because we turned the attic into a bedroom thus keeping our bedroom count the same as DH is in real estate and of course we couldn't lower the value. I argued that more closets are a selling feature but was shot down. I still think any woman that sees my closets will want to own the house, no matter how many bedrooms there are!

I have to say none of the contractors in my life resemble these guys everyone is sharing although our painter is so handsome, everyone in the neighborhood hires him just to hang out with him! Even DH noticed! 

Madam B, I love a bad boy but I think Tony may be too much even for a former rock n roller like me, I wouldn't mind some of Elvira's disco dresses however!


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Lol you sound like you have an Orange infestation problem .


The problem seems to be contained for the moment now that I'm on BI, jadeite. Although there's no saying what will happen as we get closer to Xmas or thereafter. 

For us, any renovation plans are shelved for 2-3 years at least. By then our interior will need major touch up since DDs ding most of the walls and cupboards with their toys. May be some H wallpaper will be in order to distract the eyes away from the damages. Who knew 2 little 20ish and 30ish pounders can wreak so much havoc. Luckily I've taught them to stay away from mommy's orange stuff. 

vigee, I don't think the ladies of the house 100 years ago carry anything bigger than a 20 cm. Our 35 Bs and Ks would have been perceived as rather large and perhaps pedestrian? I think they had people to carry their things for them in those days. At lease I never saw Daisy in the Great Gatsby carried any purse, not even a clutch. That's probably why closets were little smaller back in the days but then again if it's designed by men it doesn't seem to matter what century it was.


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> vigee, I don't think the ladies of the house 100 years ago carry anything bigger than a 20 cm. Our 35 Bs and Ks would have been perceived as rather large and perhaps pedestrian? I think they had people to carry their things for them in those days. At lease I never saw Daisy in the Great Gatsby carried any purse, not even a clutch.




They didn't have mobile phones ,iPads, diaries, car keys and store discount cards then.  

Daisy in that show is so surreal. Gorgeous fashion.


----------



## chicinthecity777

biscuit1 said:


> Xiangxiang, if you do decide to go with carpet , be careful around front of fireplace. You had written that it would not be used but just in case- power outage , no heat , an unknowing guest- anything .
> Any ember sparking at any moment will either ignite or smolder in carpet. I have wood floors with oriental rugs.Spark from woodburning stove flew out yesterday and landed in a rug . I immediately poured water on it- lucky that i saw it and could smell it burning.



Thank you for the reminder my dear! It's a bit long story to this. I actually don't deal with open fire very well. I am very sensitive to carbon monoxide so 15 mins in a room with a fire will make me very ill. So my SO had thought about this fireplace in our house. What we are going to have is a steel bracket with a few wood logs in it and that's it. It will not be any functioning fire facility in there at all.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I had written a long reply Sunday about movies, the holidays etc but it gotten eaten by a TPF maintenance message and I didn't have the energy to try it again yesterday as I just finished a very stressful work project late Saturday.
> 
> I am loving all the home reno chat, DH and I have been renovating a 90 year old stone house that we moved into about 2 years ago. We did not do any of the work ourselves. Recently we had our own Mr. Fireplace over but he looked more like a movie version of a chimney sweep than a hottie. We also have a tree guy coming Monday weather permitting to do some surgery. Our property was in major disrepair when we bought it including some very scary old trees and we're in a city so I live in fear that a limb will come down and squish a neighbors car or something.
> 
> We are finished with 2 out of 3 of the floors of our house, I can't commit to tile and finishes for our master bath and bedroom suite so that's been in limbo for 18 months. It's our last big project and I know I'll be so happy when we move up to that floor with my big closets that I'm adding scarf and bracelet drawers to and special bag shelves! I saw a wallpaper from H that I can't stop thinking about and I'm going to try to design the whole bathroom around that if I can find it to see in person at a showroom. It's too expensive to just order.
> 
> Our house had the original hardwood floors under carpet which we ripped out and we had them refinished beautifully. I like wood floors with old rugs on top to keep things cozy, with our cats we vacuum everyday and carpet is not great for DH's allergies. Our house had a few radiators mounted to the ceiling in the basement so it's old school radiant heat on our first floor. I love the radiators for heat, we did a soy spray foam insulation in all the renovated rooms along with new windows and the house is so energy efficient for an old home.  The temp dropped here today so I'm very appreciative for our cozy house, my office is so so cold. I could wear 4 scarves at once but then it's hard to move!



Your house sound full of characters! We love looking at old character homes. But we are too lazy to renovate one. We also like very modern contemporary houses and that's what we went for in the end. 

H wallpaper is wonderful! It's all hand painted and I already bought some but haven't yet had it put up. I promised all here to take a photo when it's done.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, I am with you and am Equal Opportunity Employment as they say here! Can't believe mr fireplace brought a DRILL, if he only knew what us bad girls have been up to!
> 
> Our home has hardwood floors and oriental rugs on the first floor and then on the second and third floors there is carpeting in the bedrooms and hallways. It works.





Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, I'm with Vigee. If Mr. Fireplace only knows.





Hed Kandi said:


> An efficient one I hope



I know my lovelies! I couldn't help laughing inside but nobody else there would understand. Only my cafe friends can!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> Drills are dandy, but big guns are fun too.



 Yep!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> I totally agree with you, Madam. The bigger the better! :lolots::lolots:


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, my original idea was to put in external closets (the European way) so that the room is preserved. I'd add wall to wall closets with customized shelving and if we ever sell the house, these closests can be removed easily.



This is lovely! It gives me some inspiration on our walk-in wardrobes! I also want sliding doors. And a lot of shelving for orange boxes. I also keep all my shoes in their original boxes too.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Vigee, thanks for the welcome!
> 
> Fab and Vigee, I was only able to create two giant closets in a bedroom because we turned the attic into a bedroom thus keeping our bedroom count the same as DH is in real estate and of course we couldn't lower the value. I argued that more closets are a selling feature but was shot down. I still think any woman that sees my closets will want to own the house, no matter how many bedrooms there are!
> 
> I have to say none of the contractors in my life resemble these guys everyone is sharing although our painter is so handsome, everyone in the neighborhood hires him just to hang out with him! Even DH noticed!
> 
> Madam B, I love a bad boy but I think Tony may be too much even for a former rock n roller like me, I wouldn't mind some of Elvira's disco dresses however!



*MrsOwen3*, can you please send your painter my way? I really really need a good-looking painter, oops, I mean a good painter to finish the painting and putting the H wallpaper up, urgently!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I know my lovelies! I couldn't help laughing inside but nobody else there would understand. Only my cafe friends can!



*xiangxiang*, mr fireplace has truly taken on a life of mythic proportions, lol. 

Love the idea of adding a fireplace to a room even if you don't light it. There is something so cozy about the look of it. 

Wednesday, ladies and it's already the middle of the week, yay!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MrsOwen3*, can you please send your painter my way? I really really need a good-looking painter, oops, I mean a good painter to finish the painting and putting the H wallpaper up, urgently!



*xiangxiang*, I can see you now with mr fireplace and mr painter. Pretty soon, there will be an un-written code written in to employment possibilities to reno your home ~ only HOTTIES can work here!


----------



## biscuit1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you for the reminder my dear! It's a bit long story to this. I actually don't deal with open fire very well. I am very sensitive to carbon monoxide so 15 mins in a room with a fire will make me very ill. So my SO had thought about this fireplace in our house. What we are going to have is a steel bracket with a few wood logs in it and that's it. It will not be any functioning fire facility in there at all.



Sorry Xiangiang - I get a little stressed having been in a house fire .  Don't know if you are planning on this being a forever home but since we are talking resale on bedrooms and closets  ...perhaps you may want to keep the carpet away from the fireplace.


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite said:


> I'm keen to try the renovateur - what would this one be specifically used for, vs the polish? The polish has done a reasonable job of cleaning my bags but I'm also looking for a better product of available.



The Renovateur is better. I don't know what type leather you are treating . The Nappa is more suitable for boxcalf. Think of your bags as skin. You cleanse, moisturize and then maybe apply make up. If you only used make up on your skin , you would be sealing in everything and you know what happens with that. The RenoMat is a terrific cleanser and Reptan is fantastic for crocodile, alligator and lizard.
I treated my Hermes crocodile agenda recently with it and it looks brand new.


----------



## Jadeite

biscuit1 said:


> The Renovateur is better. I don't know what type leather you are treating . The Nappa is more suitable for boxcalf. Think of your bags as skin. You cleanse, moisturize and then maybe apply make up. If you only used make up on your skin , you would be sealing in everything and you know what happens with that. The RenoMat is a terrific cleanser and Reptan is fantastic for crocodile, alligator and lizard.
> 
> I treated my Hermes crocodile agenda recently with it and it looks brand new.




Thank you! I went through the hanger project and found a lot of good reading. I'm keen to order the renovateur and the reptan - have been looking for something suitable for exotic skin awhile now and this may be it.


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite said:


> Thank you! I went through the hanger project and found a lot of good reading. I'm keen to order the renovateur and the reptan - have been looking for something suitable for exotic skin awhile now and this may be it.


 
They have great advice on that site. If you are ordering the other stuff I hope you purchase the 
RenoMat cleanser . It's easy to use and that way you are starting out with "clean skin" on your bags instead of adding more layers of goop. I have Hermes bags from early 1950's. If you take care of them they really will last.


----------



## Jadeite

biscuit1 said:


> They have great advice on that site. If you are ordering the other stuff I hope you purchase the
> 
> RenoMat cleanser . It's easy to use and that way you are starting out with "clean skin" on your bags instead of adding more layers of goop. I have Hermes bags from early 1950's. If you take care of them they really will last.




Biscuit have you tried renomat on boxcalf? I'm sure you're recommending this because it's worked well for you, just that I'm a quite nervous in case it takes off colour. I think on pebbled leather like Clemence or chèvre it's going to be ok. 

I've put a couple of things in the basket - renovateur, napa, reptan, possibly renomat. Anything else you would recommend?


----------



## katekluet

XiangXiang, we converted our wood fireplace in the living area to gas with fake logs...love it, no mess and you can have a fire for an hour or two and turn it off and go out for a walk...in our bedroom, we have a sealed direct vent to the outside gas fireplace that is all behind glass...and I have a remote control to turn it off and on from our bed! 
I love houses and really enjoying hearing about all of yours....you are so lucky to live in wonderful old homes with such character!


----------



## chicinthecity777

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi ladies
> Julide - thank your for the visual's most welcome on a chilly night.
> Madame Bijoux - too funny!!
> XiangXiang - glad to hear the house is coming along, too bad about lack of Mr Hottie time.
> 
> Interesting to hear about the floor talk.
> We live in a Victorian house, built around 1890.
> The hall is original block parquet, but not in great condition
> The lounge has been knocked through into the dining room, which is the old kitchen, and as the floor is concrete we have laid laminate over both rooms to try and match it in and then put rugs down.
> Same with bedroom.
> The kitchen and office area we have floor tiled.
> The hard floors are quite practical to keep clean, but not super warm and cozy.
> I am liking the sound of the Bamboo, may have to check that out.
> Anyone know if you can put underfloor heating under it as that would be nice.



Hello dear *CapriTrotteur*, good to see you back in the cafe! We went with our original choice of the bathtub in the end.


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite said:


> Biscuit have you tried renomat on boxcalf? I'm sure you're recommending this because it's worked well for you, just that I'm a quite nervous in case it takes off colour. I think on pebbled leather like Clemence or chèvre it's going to be ok.
> 
> I've put a couple of things in the basket - renovateur, napa, reptan, possibly renomat. Anything else you would recommend?



I used the  RenoMat on 2 box calf Kelly bags - one black , one burgundy.No color loss. 

Since you asked - I highly recommend the Saphir Delicate conditioning cream and should you have scratches on any of your smoother leathers, the Abbey Horn Sleeking Bone really helps blend out and smooth blemishes on bags.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, mr fireplace has truly taken on a life of *mythic proportions*, lol.
> 
> Love the idea of adding a fireplace to a room even if you don't light it. There is something so cozy about the look of it.
> 
> Wednesday, ladies and it's already the middle of the week, yay!


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> They have great advice on that site. If you are ordering the other stuff I hope you purchase the
> RenoMat cleanser . It's easy to use and that way you are starting out with "clean skin" on your bags instead of adding more layers of goop. I have Hermes bags from early 1950's. If you take care of them they really will last.


 
biscuit, can you use RenoMat on all leather? And reptile too?

I haven't had a chance to read the link you sent yet but will do that tonight. Docride used to recommend Meltonian but I think she found that they have silicone so now I'm looking for alternative.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, we converted our wood fireplace in the living area to gas with fake logs...love it, no mess and you can have a fire for an hour or two and turn it off and go out for a walk...*in our bedroom, we have a sealed direct vent to the outside gas fireplace that is all behind glass...and I have a remote control to turn it off and on from our bed! *
> I love houses and really enjoying hearing about all of yours....you are so lucky to live in wonderful old homes with such character!



*kate*, that sounds very romantic and practical!!! Love that idea


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, we converted our wood fireplace in the living area to gas with fake logs...love it, no mess and you can have a fire for an hour or two and turn it off and go out for a walk...in our bedroom, we have a sealed direct vent to the outside gas fireplace that is all behind glass...and I have a remote control to turn it off and on from our bed!
> I love houses and really enjoying hearing about all of yours....you are so lucky to live in wonderful old homes with such character!


xiangxiang, ours is the same as Kate's--gas fireplace. We just don't have the patience to light the real wood. It's on and off buttons and we're warm and cozy in seconds.  I also have one upstairs that's electric and hung on my wall. It looks just like the regular gas fireplace but hung up like a TV. It adds ambience and some warmth.


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion said:


> biscuit, can you use RenoMat on all leather? And reptile too?
> 
> I haven't had a chance to read the link you sent yet but will do that tonight. Docride used to recommend Meltonian but I think she found that they have silicone so now I'm looking for alternative.



The RenoMat is recommended for smooth leathers. I only use Reptan for scaly items. 
Hanger project has more info . The Reptan was developed with Hermes. That's good enough for me !

And as with any leather product - always test in an inconspicuous spot first.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, I can see you now with mr fireplace and mr painter. Pretty soon, there will be an un-written code written in to employment possibilities to reno your home ~ *only HOTTIES can work here*!



 What did I say? I don't discriminate any MAN as long as they are good looking!


----------



## chicinthecity777

biscuit1 said:


> Sorry Xiangiang - I get a little stressed having been in a house fire .  Don't know if you are planning on this being a forever home but since we are talking resale on bedrooms and closets  ...perhaps you may want to keep the carpet away from the fireplace.





katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, we converted our wood fireplace in the living area to gas with fake logs...love it, no mess and you can have a fire for an hour or two and turn it off and go out for a walk...in our bedroom, we have a sealed direct vent to the outside gas fireplace that is all behind glass...and I have a remote control to turn it off and on from our bed!
> I love houses and really enjoying hearing about all of yours....you are so lucky to live in wonderful old homes with such character!





Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, ours is the same as Kate's--gas fireplace. We just don't have the patience to light the real wood. It's on and off buttons and we're warm and cozy in seconds.  I also have one upstairs that's electric and hung on my wall. It looks just like the regular gas fireplace but hung up like a TV. It adds ambience and some warmth.



Thank you for your suggestions! We have seen many different type of modern fake fire etc. But we will be happy with just a decorative fireplace. It's who installed is what's important!


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> The RenoMat is recommended for smooth leathers. I only use Reptan for scaly items.
> Hanger project has more info . The Reptan was developed with Hermes. That's good enough for me !
> 
> And as with any leather product - always test in an inconspicuous spot first.


 
Thanks, biscuit!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> What did I say? *I don't discriminate any MAN as long as they are good looking!*



*xiangxiang*, my bet is that your renovations are going to take YEARS and YEARS to complete with your crew of hotties! 
Plus, you have the BEST luck, even our pool guys aren't cute, a little too boho for me.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you for your suggestions! We have seen many different type of modern fake fire etc. But we will be happy with just a decorative fireplace. It's who installed is what's important!


 
I like your way of thinking, xiangxiang.


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, ours is the same as Kate's--gas fireplace. We just don't have the patience to light the real wood. It's on and off buttons and we're warm and cozy in seconds.  I also have one upstairs that's electric and hung on my wall. It looks just like the regular gas fireplace but hung up like a TV. It adds ambience and some warmth.



What a concept !  I heat almost my entire house with a woodburning stove. It will be fueled until March most likely. It's a lot of work , creates an incredible amount of dust but it is really warm.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, my bet is that your renovations are going to take YEARS and YEARS to complete with your crew of hotties!
> Plus, you have the BEST luck, even our pool guys aren't cute, a little too boho for me.



Our pool guys are definitely NOT cute!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Need some heat?  The fireplace guys wish to be of service to you.


----------



## Jadeite

Madam Bijoux said:


> Need some heat?  The fireplace guys wish to be of service to you.




Madam's version of bad boys is just as bad for the heart as Julide's.


----------



## Jadeite

biscuit1 said:


> I used the  RenoMat on 2 box calf Kelly bags - one black , one burgundy.No color loss.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you asked - I highly recommend the Saphir Delicate conditioning cream and should you have scratches on any of your smoother leathers, the Abbey Horn Sleeking Bone really helps blend out and smooth blemishes on bags.




Thanks! Very helpful. Don't know what to do with the sleeping bone yet but I'm adding it to the basket and will figure that out later. Looks like my December will be pretty busy.


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Our pool guys are definitely NOT cute!




They have a lifesaver they can recommend? A cute one preferably. To resuscitate in case you run out of breath with Mr Hottie.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Madam Bijoux said:


> Need some heat?  The fireplace guys wish to be of service to you.





Jadeite said:


> Madam's version of bad boys is just as bad for the heart as Julide's.



*Madam *and *Jadeite*, ROFLing!   

Let's send these guys over to work on *xiangxiang's* renovations! 
Kidding, *xiangxiang*! My bad.


----------



## biscuit1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Madam *and *Jadeite*, ROFLing!
> 
> Let's send these guys over to work on *xiangxiang's* renovations!
> Kidding, *xiangxiang*! My bad.



I think they're more likely to finish puncturing the rest of xiangxiang's tires.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

biscuit1 said:


> *I think they're more likely to finish puncturing the rest of xiangxiang's tires.*



Probably!!! *biscuit*, I am dying of laughter here! 
*xiangxiang*, are you alright over there across the pond?


----------



## Jadeite

biscuit1 said:


> I think they're more likely to finish puncturing the rest of xiangxiang's tires.




Oh then we need the mechanics.


----------



## biscuit1

I know some very handsome grease monkeys......


----------



## Fabfashion

Ladies, my drive home from work looked like this. It took me 2 3/4 hours to crawl home at less than 10 miles/hour as it was snowing. I need all the hotties--fireplace, firemen, pool men, chauffeurs, tree surgeons, grease monkey!!!


----------



## katekluet

Don't forget the frogmen too...you all are too much, we have a cozy fire going as it is down into the 50s....
Fab F, sorry for the rough commute though, that was epic.


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> Don't forget the frogmen too...you all are too much, we have a cozy fire going as it is down into the 50s....
> Fab F, sorry for the rough commute though, that was epic.



Yep, can't forget frogmen too. 

Kate, I could have been part way down to Florida but that wasn't the case. At least DH had dinner ready and a fireplace going so all wasn't lost.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> They have a lifesaver they can recommend? A cute one preferably. To resuscitate in case you run out of breath with Mr Hottie.



I doubt they know anybody who is cute!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Madam *and *Jadeite*, ROFLing!
> 
> Let's send these guys over to work on *xiangxiang's* renovations!
> Kidding, *xiangxiang*! My bad.





biscuit1 said:


> I think they're more likely to finish puncturing the rest of xiangxiang's tires.



 Agree with *biscuit1*, no thanks!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Oh then we need the mechanics.



The list goes on!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

biscuit1 said:


> I know some very handsome grease monkeys......



Really? send them my way too! Let's have a big party!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Ladies, my drive home from work looked like this. It took me 2 3/4 hours to crawl home at less than 10 miles/hour as it was snowing. I need all the hotties--fireplace, firemen, pool men, chauffeurs, tree surgeons, grease monkey!!!



OMG, that looks freezing! I heard on the news on TV and extremely cold weather has hit north America! Are you ladies all wrapped up warm over there? H shawls!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> Don't forget the frogmen too...you all are too much, we have a cozy fire going as it is down into the 50s....
> Fab F, sorry for the rough commute though, that was epic.



Our frogmen crew look nothing like Mr. Fireplace hottie.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> OMG, that looks freezing! I heard on the news on TV and extremely cold weather has hit north America! Are you ladies all wrapped up warm over there? H shawls!!!


xiangxiang, I'm so glad I bought a few CSGMs this year! They're so cozy. Now I want more! 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*xiangxiang*, it is freezing here but supposed to get a little better. I am so happy to be  leaving these temperatures this weekend. *Fabfashion*, don't know how you manage to drive in the snow. Can't do that!

Hope that everyone is having a great Thursday.


----------



## biscuit1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, it is freezing here but supposed to get a little better. I am so happy to be  leaving these temperatures this weekend. *Fabfashion*, don't know how you manage to drive in the snow. Can't do that!
> 
> Hope that everyone is having a great Thursday.



Vigee, how can you not drive in snow ?Does it make you nervous or your car doesn't like it ?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

biscuit1 said:


> Vigee, how can you not drive in snow ?Does it make you nervous or your car doesn't like it ?



*biscuit*, I am a good, careful driver but will not drive on freeways or in the snow ~ gives me major anxiety. 
Can you believe it?


----------



## biscuit1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *biscuit*, I am a good, careful driver but will not drive on freeways or in the snow ~ gives me major anxiety.
> Can you believe it?



I didn't think anything would give you anxiety !  Ice makes me nervous but always have faith in my Quattros. About 8 years ago , I drove to Canada to pick up a horse. On the way home it started to snow .It was terrifying. Very deep , highways had not been plowed and I was by myself with my dog. Driving down the mountains in NY state, I glanced at passenger mirror and could see trailer beginning to slide sideways.Pushed tow haul mode on my truck , transmission automatically downshifted and we were ok . It took 13 hours to get home.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello dear *CapriTrotteur*, good to see you back in the cafe! We went with our original choice of the bathtub in the end.


Hi Xiangxiang that's great news that the original bathtub is going to work for you.
I remember how disappointed you were when it wasn't going to fit.
I always think it is terrible once you have seen something, and then can't have it.  
Nothing is ever quite as good as the first one you chose!!
Sounds like the work is coming on really well.
Looking forward to any photo's if you post any.
When we started doing our house up I used to take before and after photo's.
Some of the before's are quite shocking to look back at now!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi Xiangxiang that's great news that the original bathtub is going to work for you.
> I remember how disappointed you were when it wasn't going to fit.
> I always think it is terrible once you have seen something, and then can't have it.
> Nothing is ever quite as good as the first one you chose!!
> Sounds like the work is coming on really well.
> Looking forward to any photo's if you post any.
> When we started doing our house up I used to take before and after photo's.
> Some of the before's are quite shocking to look back at now!!



Thank you my dear! Funny that how many times we ended up choosing the first one we liked! I have a lot of before photos at the moment but not so much afters yet. It's going slowly but we will get there eventually! 

Hope you are wrapped up warm! It certainly turned a lot colder here!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, it is freezing here but supposed to get a little better. I am so happy to be  leaving these temperatures this weekend. *Fabfashion*, don't know how you manage to drive in the snow. Can't do that!
> 
> Hope that everyone is having a great Thursday.



*Vigee*, you are lucky to leave this cold weather behind soon! Have you packed yet?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, I'm so glad I bought a few CSGMs this year! They're so cozy. Now I want more!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!



I know!!! What did we do before we discover H shawls??? I also added another today!


----------



## biscuit1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I know!!! What did we do before we discover H shawls??? I also added another today!



Details ?


----------



## chicinthecity777

biscuit1 said:


> Details ?



It's the PdV in ciel / parm / ?? CW26 the lavender one.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, you are lucky to leave this cold weather behind soon! Have you packed yet?



OMG, *xiangxiang*, you are reading my mind with your super human powers, lol! My huge suitcase is lying open on the floor of a bedroom waiting to be unpacked, re-packed or over-packed. Still half full with clothing from Los Angeles and other clothes and shoes on the floor next to it. I just keep adding things to the pile ~ tomorrow is definitely packing day ~ I even made a LIST.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It's the PdV in ciel / parm / ?? CW26 the lavender one.



*xiangxiang*, huge congrats, love that CW ~ any action pics? Do you think that the lavender CW would work with an anemone B?


----------



## biscuit1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It's the PdV in ciel / parm / ?? CW26 the lavender one.



So pretty , great choice !


----------



## Jadeite

Mechanics at your service.


----------



## Jadeite

biscuit1 said:


> I used the  RenoMat on 2 box calf Kelly bags - one black , one burgundy.No color loss.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you asked - I highly recommend the Saphir Delicate conditioning cream and should you have scratches on any of your smoother leathers, the Abbey Horn Sleeking Bone really helps blend out and smooth blemishes on bags.




Biscuit by the time I was done shopping I had over $300 in the basket. I'm going to be very busy this December!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2812182
> View attachment 2812183
> 
> 
> Mechanics at your service.




Jadeite, these guys can help fix my car any day of the week! Thanks for the man candy.


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite said:


> Biscuit by the time I was done shopping I had over $300 in the basket. I'm going to be very busy this December!



I'm sorry !  It definitely is the LaMer or La Prairie of leather care. And just like that goop- they are made with great ingredients , you use them sparingly. 
I figure with the amount of money (add sentimental value also) we have invested in these items ,they deserve to be taken care of.


----------



## Jadeite

biscuit1 said:


> I'm sorry !  It definitely is the LaMer or La Prairie of leather care. And just like that goop- they are made with great ingredients , you use them sparingly.
> 
> I figure with the amount of money (add sentimental value also) we have invested in these items ,they deserve to be taken care of.




Nothing to be sorry about. I read hanger project with great interest and added a lot more things to the basket. I think I went overboard ...picked up some very nice looking cleaning tools too but what the heck..... 

How does one using the abbey horn deer polishing bone? There wasnt any instructions specifically.


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite, if you have a scratch on leather like box- usually after treating leather use the bone to smooth out the scratch . You rub with the grain, pushing lightly.In the old days, they used chicken bones. Another good product is Cellugel.  If you have leather that has become flaky , this product smooths out all the uneveness and seals it.
I have an ancient leather painted screen. Well over 100 years old . Sunlight has dried it out and it has split and lifted in places .The Cellugel is helping to heal it. Typically it is used for red rot in leather  book covers.


----------



## Jadeite

Thanks biscuit! Your knowledge on these things are a real gem and I'm already anticipating some shiny indestructible bags by the time I'm done. Probably an overstretch of imagination but I think the bags will definitely benefit.


----------



## Jadeite

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, it is freezing here but supposed to get a little better. I am so happy to be  leaving these temperatures this weekend. *Fabfashion*, don't know how you manage to drive in the snow. Can't do that!
> 
> Hope that everyone is having a great Thursday.




Where are you off to Vigee? Someplace much warmer I hope?


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It's the PdV in ciel / parm / ?? CW26 the lavender one.




Picture!!

I'm not venturing into the stores these days because I know my credit card won't last 5 mins with the PdV.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2812182
> View attachment 2812183
> 
> 
> Mechanics at your service.


Oh my! Thanks for these Hotties, jadeite! My car can break down every day if my mechanic looks anything half like these.


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> Jadeite, if you have a scratch on leather like box- usually after treating leather use the bone to smooth out the scratch . You rub with the grain, pushing lightly.In the old days, they used chicken bones. Another good product is Cellugel.  If you have leather that has become flaky , this product smooths out all the uneveness and seals it.
> I have an ancient leather painted screen. Well over 100 years old . Sunlight has dried it out and it has split and lifted in places .The Cellugel is helping to heal it. Typically it is used for red rot in leather  book covers.


I'm definitely going to check these products out but will have to wait until next weekend. I'm still not feeling completely 100% from my cold but with warmer weather coming next week, I'll feel better I'm sure of it. I'm off the last week of Dec so it'd be great to take my bags out of their boxes and give them some TLC.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG, *xiangxiang*, you are reading my mind with your super human powers, lol! My huge suitcase is lying open on the floor of a bedroom waiting to be unpacked, re-packed or over-packed. Still half full with clothing from Los Angeles and other clothes and shoes on the floor next to it. I just keep adding things to the pile ~ tomorrow is definitely packing day ~ I even made a LIST.


Vigee, I'm so envious of your trip. Have fun dearie. You must be so looking forward to see your DDs. I'm always over packed but better be prepared than sorry.  

I'd give my right arm to go somewhere warm right now. We don't have anything planned until next March when we'll be going back to Hawaii for March break. We usually go to HI in March/April but the last couple of years with DDs being so young we went in the fall. I'm switching back next March and hope to then do that annually. At this rate if it gets any colder, I may have to sneak away somewhere in late January.


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Oh my! Thanks for these Hotties, jadeite! My car can break down every day if my mechanic looks anything half like these.




Lol! Then you will be spending a lot of time in purseforum without a car to go out.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Where are you off to Vigee? Someplace much warmer I hope?



*Jadeite*, we have an annual family vacation every Thanksgiving to the Bahamas. DDs are flying in from Los Angeles to meet us there this weekend. 

Wonder how *Mindi* is doing on her vacation to SG, hope that all is going well for her.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Lol! Then you will be spending a lot of time in purseforum without a car to go out.


And probably some online shopping too. LOL.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, I'm so envious of your trip. Have fun dearie. You must be so looking forward to see your DDs. I'm always over packed but better be prepared than sorry.
> 
> I'd give my right arm to go somewhere warm right now. We don't have anything planned until next March when we'll be going back to Hawaii for March break. We usually go to HI in March/April but the last couple of years with DDs being so young we went in the fall. I'm switching back next March and hope to then do that annually. At this rate if it gets any colder, I may have to sneak away somewhere in late January.



Thanks *Fabfashion*! March is a great time to get away, it's still cold and Hawaii is wonderful. You have my vote to sneak away in late January, too. I am back in Los Angeles for a month starting the very beginning of January. Hopefully, I will miss the brutally cold weather for the most part.


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite said:


> Lol! Then you will be spending a lot of time in purseforum without a car to go out.



No time for TPF , too busy handing tools to the mechanic......


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite said:


> Thanks biscuit! Your knowledge on these things are a real gem and I'm already anticipating some shiny indestructible bags by the time I'm done. Probably an overstretch of imagination but I think the bags will definitely benefit.



You are welcome ! Another informative site is Valmour.com  .


----------



## Jadeite

biscuit1 said:


> No time for TPF , too busy handing tools to the mechanic......




ROFL!!!! 

Fab should order some of those saphir stuff and find a guy to polish HER bags for her .


----------



## Jadeite

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Jadeite*, we have an annual family vacation every Thanksgiving to the Bahamas. DDs are flying in from Los Angeles to meet us there this weekend.
> 
> Wonder how *Mindi* is doing on her vacation to SG, hope that all is going well for her.




The Bahamas! That sounds heavenly. Must be nice and warm there now.


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> No time for TPF , too busy handing tools to the mechanic......


Yes, tools are in need of handling.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks *Fabfashion*! March is a great time to get away, it's still cold and Hawaii is wonderful. You have my vote to sneak away in late January, too. I am back in Los Angeles for a month starting the very beginning of January. Hopefully, I will miss the brutally cold weather for the most part.


Vigee, you're doing it right. A month in LA will be heavenly and hopefully you'll miss the brunt of old man's winter. I can't imagine the day when DDs live away from home. You must miss yours a lot. At least they're living in the same city and just a few hours flight away.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It's the PdV in ciel / parm / ?? CW26 the lavender one.


xiangxiang, congrats on your new PdV! Mod shot pretty please. I'm loving this color but I don't know if it'll wash me out. Some light colors brighten my complexion while some drain me completely. I can go both ways on a lilac shade such as this.


----------



## katekluet

biscuit1 said:


> I didn't think anything would give you anxiety !  Ice makes me nervous but always have faith in my Quattros. About 8 years ago , I drove to Canada to pick up a horse. On the way home it started to snow .It was terrifying. Very deep , highways had not been plowed and I was by myself with my dog. Driving down the mountains in NY state, I glanced at passenger mirror and could see trailer beginning to slide sideways.Pushed tow haul mode on my truck , transmission automatically downshifted and we were ok . It took 13 hours to get home.



Biscuit, you are amazing! I think you would have been on the wagon trains if you were born back then....handling it all so capably.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG, *xiangxiang*, you are reading my mind with your super human powers, lol! My huge suitcase is lying open on the floor of a bedroom waiting to be unpacked, re-packed or over-packed. Still half full with clothing from Los Angeles and other clothes and shoes on the floor next to it. I just keep adding things to the pile ~ tomorrow is definitely packing day ~ I even made a LIST.



 I know you too well! You are now very organised with a list!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, huge congrats, love that CW ~ any action pics? Do you think that the lavender CW would work with an anemone B?





biscuit1 said:


> So pretty , great choice !





Jadeite said:


> Picture!!
> 
> I'm not venturing into the stores these days because I know my credit card won't last 5 mins with the PdV.





Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, congrats on your new PdV! Mod shot pretty please. I'm loving this color but I don't know if it'll wash me out. Some light colors brighten my complexion while some drain me completely. I can go both ways on a lilac shade such as this.



Thank you ladies! I will try to get some mod shots this weekend. It's a very good all year round colour I can see myself wearing a lot! It will go with any purple toned items IMO.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I know you too well! You are now very organised with a list!





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you ladies! I will try to get some mod shots this weekend. It's a very good all year round colour I can see myself wearing a lot! It will go with any purple toned items IMO.



*xiangxiang*, you do know me too well and today is P-day ~ finally finish PACKING DAY ~ with my list, of course! 

Would love to see action shots of your new lavender PdV GM. I am looking for a soft pastel purple-toned CW to coordinate back to my anemone B35 GHW. Have quite a few 90cm in bold purple tones that is why I passed on the Mawari with the purple border.


----------



## Hed Kandi

Happy Friday ladies! Enjoy your weekends!


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Yes, tools are in need of handling.




Whose tools?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TGIF, ladies!

Hi *Jadeite* and *Hed Kandi* 

Whose tools indeed!!!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, you do know me too well and today is P-day ~ finally finish PACKING DAY ~ with my list, of course!
> 
> Would love to see action shots of your new lavender PdV GM. I am looking for a soft pastel purple-toned CW to coordinate back to my anemone B35 GHW. Have quite a few 90cm in bold purple tones that is why I passed on the Mawari with the purple border.



*Vigee*, the ciel PdV doesn't match with anemone imho..the pink will match better..anemone is too bright and intense next to the pastel lilac PdV..and happy packing


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> *Vigee*, the ciel PdV doesn't match with anemone imho..the pink will match better..anemone is too bright and intense next to the pastel lilac PdV..and happy packing



Or the purple Mawari!


----------



## Jadeite

katekluet said:


> Biscuit, you are amazing! I think you would have been on the wagon trains if you were born back then....handling it all so capably.




I agree! I think biscuit has some amazing skills and great courage. Driving stresses me so I'd be a pathetic failure if I were in her situation.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> *Vigee*, the ciel PdV doesn't match with anemone imho..the pink will match better..anemone is too bright and intense next to the pastel lilac PdV..and happy packing



*chincac*, thanks for your opinion and the lilac is crossed off my WL. I can't wear a bright pink unfortunately. Hmm, there must be other options or I will wait for S/S 15.


----------



## Jadeite

TGIF ladies! I think you all need to go dancing.


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, thanks for your opinion and the lilac is crossed off my WL. I can't wear a bright pink unfortunately. Hmm, there must be other options or I will wait for S/S 15.


 


xiangxiang0731 said:


> Or the purple Mawari!


 
yup agree with* xiangxiang*..purple marwari will match perfectly..


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2812626
> 
> 
> TGIF ladies! I think you all need to go dancing.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> TGIF, ladies!
> 
> Hi *Jadeite* and *Hed Kandi*
> 
> Whose tools indeed!!!


 
Vigee, Jadeite, you ladies are hilarious! 

Hi Hed Kandi, xiangxiang, chincac.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, thanks for your opinion and the lilac is crossed off my WL. I can't wear a bright pink unfortunately. Hmm, there must be other options or I will wait for S/S 15.


Vigee, hope you're packing is going well. Are you leaving tomorrow or Sunday? How about a lighter pink to contrast with the anamone--may be Marwari cw33? Although I've not seen 33 IRL.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2812626
> 
> 
> TGIF ladies! I think you all need to go dancing.


----------



## biscuit1

katekluet said:


> Biscuit, you are amazing! I think you would have been on the wagon trains if you were born back then....handling it all so capably.



I was lucky and terrified and sure said my share of little prayers. Fortunately, I had the best driving instructor  ages ago- my Mom !  
Driving a truck and trailer always has it's challenges.Mostly other drivers not realizing how long it takes us to slow down or stop. Live cargo is so different and you have to drive smoothly to keep the horse from panicking . Sudden stops can be alarming.
Having good equipment helps.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> I agree! I think biscuit has some amazing skills and great courage. Driving stresses me so I'd be a pathetic failure if I were in her situation.





Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2812626
> 
> 
> TGIF ladies! I think you all need to go dancing.





Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, hope you're packing is going well. Are you leaving tomorrow or Sunday? How about a lighter pink to contrast with the anamone--may be Marwari cw33? Although I've not seen 33 IRL.





biscuit1 said:


> I was lucky and terrified and sure said my share of little prayers. Fortunately, I had the best driving instructor  ages ago- my Mom !
> Driving a truck and trailer always has it's challenges.Mostly other drivers not realizing how long it takes us to slow down or stop. Live cargo is so different and you have to drive smoothly to keep the horse from panicking . Sudden stops can be alarming.
> Having good equipment helps.



ladies, you are killing me, lol. I go away for a few hours for a mani/pedi and this thread has moved so fast. 
Had to multi-quote, or I will lose my train of thought. 

*Jadeite*, Dancing! I will get enough of that during the next week. There is a live DJ by the adults-only swimming pool at our Bahamas resort and last year my DH ~ after a few drinks, of course ~ wanted to start DANCING. I was like no way, buddy! Not in sunny day-light in front of a crowded swimming pool audience. 

*Fabfashion*, we are leaving on Sunday morning, but have wifi on the plane and at the resort, thank goodness! 

*biscuit*, how you manage to drive with horses in the snow is totally beyond my comprehension. Have a good friend that is absolutely fearless about driving and I so admire her ~ and you. 

*chincac*, maybe I will end up with the purple Marwari or the light pink cw33 as *Fabfashion* suggested. Am so tempted just to wait until S/S 15 and not make any decision at all. Haven't worn any of the GMs in my closet yet and I still have new 90cm silks, an XL DD, 3 XL silks and 2 belt buckles that are still sitting in their boxes. There is a reason that I am on Ban Island, ladies.  

Totally procrastinating about packing today but will start in an hour.


----------



## Hed Kandi

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It's the PdV in ciel / parm / ?? CW26 the lavender one.



Pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies, Happy Monday! 

Can't believe that TPF was down for maintenance for so long! Glad that it is back up. 

Yes, I am in the Bahamas and so glad to be here. 

What has everyone been up to? Anything exciting happening?


----------



## MSO13

Vigee, have a lovely trip with you family!

It's warmed up here for the week happily, I was not ready for parkas. I've barely worn my new Fall coats! I've had a lot of weekend work lately but none this week, my studio is closed for 4 blissful days starting Thursday. I have some baking to do for our family Thanksgiving, macarons and some appetizers but I braved the grocery store yesterday and hopefully do not have to go back. 

Glad the forum is back up and running, hope everyone had a great weekend!!


----------



## thyme

** hello dear cafe ladies..hope everyone is having a good start to the week. 

*Vigee*..sooo jealous you are in the Bahamas..it is pretty cold where I am! will you post mod pics of your CdF?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hello ladies! I too couldn't believe TPF was down for such a long time! We had some terrible rain over the weekend so I stayed mostly indoors!


----------



## Jadeite

Yeah for the whole weekend I kinda just stared at my tablet wondering when TPF will get back up.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Yeah for the whole weekend I kinda just stared at my tablet wondering when TPF will get back up.



I did this too! I think not only we are addicted to H, we are addicted to TPF too!


----------



## doves75

I'm glad that you escaped from east coast winter storm. I was checking back and forth several times a day hoping the the TPF will be up. I hope they really fixed all the bugs. 
Enjoy the sun and the beach, VigeeLeBrun &#128077;&#128077;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies, Happy Monday!
> 
> Can't believe that TPF was down for maintenance for so long! Glad that it is back up.
> 
> Yes, I am in the Bahamas and so glad to be here.
> 
> What has everyone been up to? Anything exciting happening?



*Vigee*, major envy here! I wish i could be somewhere warmer and sunnier! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## kewave

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, maybe I will end up with the purple Marwari or the light pink cw33 as *Fabfashion* suggested. Am so tempted just to wait until S/S 15 and not make any decision at all. Haven't worn any of the GMs in my closet yet and I still have new 90cm silks, an XL DD, 3 XL silks and 2 belt buckles that are still sitting in their boxes. There is a reason that I am on Ban Island, ladies.
> 
> Totally procrastinating about packing today but will start in an hour.



Understand where you are coming from. I still have some shawls brand new unused in boxes & several in purple colorways too, I don't even have winter where I live, was going to limit myself to just 1 shawl this season which is the Zebra Pegasus. However, the purple Marwari is currently on its way to me!
I only have an Anemone Jige but reckon the purple Marwari will also go well with my Indigo, RJ & Iris Birkins. TBH, I'm not even a Marwari fan but the modeling pics of this purple colorway are too gorgeous to ignore. I can't wear extensive intense pink so colorway 19 Pdv is out for me as well, but I think the purple Marwari has just the right amount of pink/turquoise/yellow. I bought it sight unseen so can't wait to receive it, I hope it's as good as I imagine it to be!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Monday, ladies! 

I too was having major tPF withdrawal symptom all weekend. LOL. Ended up browsing h.com and evil bay online for H goodies. Luckily I didn't succumb to any temptation. I did use my 'free time' to order Xmas presents for our DDs and our friends' kids with an exception of 2 teenagers (anyone know of any good gifts for 15 year old girls?). So I can say I'm 98% done with Xmas shopping. Hooray!  

Vigee, I'm so envious you're in sunny Bahamas. Hope you're having a marvelous time. Which scarves did you end up taking with you? 

It's warm today 14C but will dip down to -1C this Friday. Hard to plan one's outfits when the weather keeps yo-yoing. Vigee, could you please send some sunshine and warmth may way.


----------



## Fabfashion

Congrats on your new purple Marwari, kewave!  We're twins on that one. Which ZP did you get? I got cw01 but haven't worn it yet--not sure of the best way to tie it. While I've become hooked on the CSGMs I'm just really all thumbs when it comes to tying them.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

kewave said:


> Understand where you are coming from. I still have some shawls brand new unused in boxes & several in purple colorways too, I don't even have winter where I live, was going to limit myself to just 1 shawl this season which is the Zebra Pegasus. However, the purple Marwari is currently on its way to me!
> I only have an Anemone Jige but reckon the purple Marwari will also go well with my Indigo, RJ & Iris Birkins. TBH, I'm not even a Marwari fan but the modeling pics of this purple colorway are too gorgeous to ignore. I can't wear extensive intense pink so colorway 19 Pdv is out for me as well, but I think the purple Marwari has just the right amount of pink/turquoise/yellow. I bought it sight unseen so can't wait to receive it, I hope it's as good as I imagine it to be!



*kewave*, major congrats on your new purple marwari! I am so on the fence about this one although this is one of the IT GMs from this season. Please share action shots, maybe I will get it after all, lol.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, ladies!
> 
> I too was having major tPF withdrawal symptom all weekend. LOL. Ended up browsing h.com and evil bay online for H goodies. Luckily I didn't succumb to any temptation. I did use my 'free time' to order Xmas presents for our DDs and our friends' kids with an exception of 2 teenagers (anyone know of any good gifts for 15 year old girls?). So I can say I'm 98% done with Xmas shopping. Hooray!
> 
> Vigee, I'm so envious you're in sunny Bahamas. Hope you're having a marvelous time. Which scarves did you end up taking with you?
> 
> It's warm today 14C but will dip down to -1C this Friday. Hard to plan one's outfits when the weather keeps yo-yoing. Vigee, could you please send some sunshine and warmth may way.



Hi *Fabfashion* long time, no seeing you due to TPF maintenance 
Believe it or not, I only brought one of each 90cm, 140 GM and an XL mousseline but many, many CDCs and KDs, lol. Plus H night heels in silver metallic. 

How have you been? Any more snow?


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi *Fabfashion* long time, no seeing you due to TPF maintenance
> Believe it or not, I only brought one of each 90cm, 140 GM and an XL mousseline but many, many CDCs and KDs, lol. Plus H night heels in silver metallic.
> 
> How have you been? Any more snow?


 
Vigee, those CDCs and KDs will look great with your resort outfits!  I wish I can wear bracelets. I always ended up taking a bracelet off if I wear any so now I don't buy them. Would love to see mod pic of your silver heels. Sounds so sexy! 

PS Has your DH done any dancing yet? 

The snow has all melted away as the weather miraculously warmed up to mid 50F today but more cold weather is coming tomorrow! So all in all it was a one day break.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, those CDCs and KDs will look great with your resort outfits!  I wish I can wear bracelets. I always ended up taking a bracelet off if I wear any so now I don't buy them. Would love to see mod pic of your silver heels. Sounds so sexy!
> 
> *PS Has your DH done any dancing yet?*
> 
> The snow has all melted away as the weather miraculously warmed up to mid 50F today but more cold weather is coming tomorrow! So all in all it was a one day break.



*Fabfashion*, as a matter of fact, DH just finished dancing by the pool with 15 waitresses singing Happy Birthday to him, lol. Of course, they were all dancing with him. He is a character. Really. 

Glad that you are having more moderate temperatures and no more driving in the snow. For now!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I hope someone kept the strudels warm while the board was down.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*chincac*, will probably wear CdF tomorrow night and will definitely post action pics! 

*doves*, *xiangxiang*, *Fabfashion*, think that we are all addicted to H AND TPF, lol! Thanks for the warm weather wishes, it really is quite splendid here and we are really enjoying it. Love this family vacation and seeing my DDs. 

*Madam*, someone is definitely keeping the strudel burning hot. 

Hope that everyone is doing well and so glad that the cafe is now open for business once again. 

*Nico* and *Julide*, where are you?


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, as a matter of fact, DH just finished dancing by the pool with 15 waitresses singing Happy Birthday to him, lol. Of course, they were all dancing with him. He is a character. Really.
> 
> Glad that you are having more moderate temperatures and no more driving in the snow. For now!


Vigee, happy birthday to your DH!!! How lovely that you all can celebrate together and in sunny Bahamas no less. 

The one good thing about the cold and snow is that it kept me away from the H store which is usually about a 15 minutes walk from my office. 

Madam, the strudel is hot hot hot!!!

Where are those workmen?

xiangxiang, any updates on your tub and Mr. Fireplace? Hope the projects are going well.


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, ladies!
> 
> 
> It's warm today 14C but will dip down to -1C this Friday. Hard to plan one's outfits when the weather keeps yo-yoing. Vigee, could you please send some sunshine and warmth may way.




14degC is warm?? Grrrr.... I will be bundled up.


----------



## Jadeite

madam bijoux said:


> i hope someone kept the strudels warm while the board was down.




lol!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> 14degC is warm?? Grrrr.... I will be bundled up.


Hi Jadeite.  Hope all is well where you are. 14C is warm considering it was -18C (with the wind chill factor) just late last week. Yep, that's a minus sign. Brrrr. Crazy up and down! I was wearing my CSGM today and it felt a bit too warm. May be I should have worn my DD which I haven't had a chance to wear yet since getting it. But then tomorrow is going to be around 0C and people are worried that the road will freeze because it was raining today. I haven't been carrying my H bags for a few weeks now because it was either raining or snowing.  At least I'm saving money because I haven't been able to get anywhere near H store.


----------



## Jadeite

I still can't upload pics I don't think the tpf maintenance fixed that issue. Argh


----------



## Jadeite

Biscuit my haul of saphir have arrived. Shipping is definitely quick and now I'm eager to get started soon.


----------



## Hed Kandi

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies, Happy Monday!
> 
> Can't believe that TPF was down for maintenance for so long! Glad that it is back up.
> 
> Yes, I am in the Bahamas and so glad to be here.
> 
> What has everyone been up to? Anything exciting happening?



Have a fab time! Enjoy!


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite said:


> Biscuit my haul of saphir have arrived. Shipping is definitely quick and now I'm eager to get started soon.



Excellent ! That was fast.


----------



## Mindi B

Back from my trip, though still mildly dazed from the time change.  Singapore was awesome.  Some of the nicest people ever, and lots to see--I walked my feet off!  I cannot BELIEVE it is (American) Thanksgiving this week.  I am so not ready for the holidays.  Ah, well, how much preparation do I really need to overeat? 
Howdy, Cafe friends!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Back from my trip, though still mildly dazed from the time change.  Singapore was awesome.  Some of the nicest people ever, and lots to see--I walked my feet off!  I cannot BELIEVE it is (American) Thanksgiving this week.  I am so not ready for the holidays.  Ah, well, how much preparation do I really need to overeat?
> Howdy, Cafe friends!



*Mindi*!!!! Glad to see that you are back from SG. Spill all! How was the long flight? The food? Any pics that you want to share? Did you go to H? Haven't been to SG in an age so it must be very different. 

I over indulged in carbs at dinner so much last night that today I am going to take to have a diet day. 

Happy Tuesday all! I am losing track of time here in the islands. Thanks for all the good wishes.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Back from my trip, though still mildly dazed from the time change.  Singapore was awesome.  Some of the nicest people ever, and lots to see--I walked my feet off!  I cannot BELIEVE it is (American) Thanksgiving this week.  I am so not ready for the holidays.  Ah, well, how much preparation do I really need to overeat?
> Howdy, Cafe friends!



Welcome back *Mindi B*! Sounds like you had a great time in Singapore! TPF was down during the weekend too so haven't missed much. And happy holidays!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, xiangxiang!  And to you as well!  The trip was terrific, but it's always nice to get home.


----------



## Fabfashion

Good morning, ladies!  

Mindi, welcome back! Glad to hear you had a great time in SG. Please share your highlights and pics. 

Vigee, can't imagine you needing a diet.  I read somewhere that all the food you eat while on vacation doesn't have any calories and I'm sticking with that theory. 

Hi xiangxiang, jadeite, biscuit1, Hed Kandi. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, Vigee!  The food was plentiful, though due to the time change my appetite was all flipped around and I actually didn't want much.  We did, of course, have chili crab, and a Singapore Sling at Raffles Hotel!  I was able to sleep during a significant portion of both flights, so they were. . . doable.  But definitely not something I'd want to face too often.  Once my mind is working properly I'll try to share a couple of pics taken from our hotel room--The staff, very sweetly, learned it was going to be our first trip to S'pore and upgraded our room to a corner suite with a fantastic view of the harbor, city skyline, and "Flyer" (huge observation wheel).  I did visit all four S'pore H boutiques--bought nothing (prices are HIGH and stocks, at least for walk-ins, seemed low)--but did pet a gorgy Barenia Convoyeur.  Sooo purty.
Glad to hear you are having a wonderful, warm family vacay!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, Vigee!  The food was plentiful, though due to the time change my appetite was all flipped around and I actually didn't want much.  We did, of course, have chili crab, and a Singapore Sling at Raffles Hotel!  I was able to sleep during a significant portion of both flights, so they were. . . doable.  But definitely not something I'd want to face too often.  Once my mind is working properly I'll try to share a couple of pics taken from our hotel room--The staff, very sweetly, learned it was going to be our first trip to S'pore and upgraded our room to a corner suite with a fantastic view of the harbor, city skyline, and "Flyer" (huge observation wheel).  I did visit all four S'pore H boutiques--bought nothing (prices are HIGH and stocks, at least for walk-ins, seemed low)--but did pet a gorgy Barenia Convoyeur.  Sooo purty.
> Glad to hear you are having a wonderful, warm family vacay!



*Mindi*, sounds like you had a wonderful time in SG and after a long flight nothing beats a corner suite to ease the pain. The view must have been amazing! 

Would love to see pics when you have a minute and can't believe that H prices are even higher in SG.


----------



## Jadeite

Lol! Mindi hasn't seen prices of H in Thailand, china, Vietnam, Philippines and India yet. Those prices are out of this world. Need to be an alien with gold fingers I suppose.

Welcome home Mindi! Glad to hear you survived Singapore.


----------



## Jadeite

Hot strudels being served to Madam!


----------



## kewave

Fabfashion said:


> Congrats on your new purple Marwari, kewave!  We're twins on that one. Which ZP did you get? I got cw01 but haven't worn it yet--not sure of the best way to tie it. While I've become hooked on the CSGMs I'm just really all thumbs when it comes to tying them.



Thanks Fabfashion! I got a no-brainer White/Black/Natural colorway 16, it's mono chromatic so it takes no effort at all to tie or leave it untied!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *kewave*, major congrats on your new purple marwari! I am so on the fence about this one although this is one of the IT GMs from this season. Please share action shots, maybe I will get it after all, lol.



Received the shawl today, its as beautiful in irl as it was pictured/modeled by the lovely ladies here. Its dark and mysterious yet the highlights of bright turquoise/yellow/pink & yummy thick anemone border help to light up the face. Action pics will have to wait since I'm in pj.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2814704
> View attachment 2814705
> 
> 
> Hot strudels being served to Madam!



*Jadeite*, those are HOT TAMALES!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2814704
> View attachment 2814705
> 
> 
> Hot strudels being served to Madam!


Jadeite, I'd love a couple of bites of the strudel please. Wonder if Madam would share.


----------



## Jadeite

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Jadeite*, those are HOT TAMALES!!!




Well hot Males they are... Rofl.


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Jadeite, I'd love a couple of bites of the strudel please. Wonder if Madam would share.




I cannot be held responsible for any cat fights that may occur.


----------



## katekluet

Hi everyone! Vigee, love the image of your DH doing a birthday dance with all the women! 
Mindi, glad your trip was so good! Looking forward to photos
We are in wine country ....Napa....for thanksgiving and it is in the 60's, roses still blooming and lots of beautiful fall color...all the vineyards are different yellow, really, bronzes....such a lovely place and cool enough in the evenings to wear my new Marwari.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Hi everyone! Vigee, love the image of your DH doing a birthday dance with all the women!
> Mindi, glad your trip was so good! Looking forward to photos
> We are in wine country ....Napa....for thanksgiving and it is in the 60's, roses still blooming and lots of beautiful fall color...all the vineyards are different yellow, really, bronzes....such a lovely place and cool enough in the evenings to wear my new Marwari.



*kate*, enjoy the wine country and your new Marwari ~ I am sure it looks beautiful on you. 

Wore my new rouge XL CdF tonight at dinner with white jeans and a white equipment blouse, it's so lovely! 
No pics unfortunately.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

katekluet said:


> Hi everyone! Vigee, love the image of your DH doing a birthday dance with all the women!
> Mindi, glad your trip was so good! Looking forward to photos
> We are in wine country ....Napa....for thanksgiving and it is in the 60's, roses still blooming and lots of beautiful fall color...all the vineyards are different yellow, really, bronzes....such a lovely place and cool enough in the evenings to wear my new Marwari.



What a great place to spend your TG !! That temps is perfect for your Marwari.  I'll be wearing mine this weekend too !  Just got my purple CW.


----------



## katekluet

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *kate*, enjoy the wine country and your new Marwari ~ I am sure it looks beautiful on you.
> 
> Wore my new rouge XL CdF tonight at dinner with white jeans and a white equipment blouse, it's so lovely!
> No pics unfortunately.





chkpfbeliever said:


> What a great place to spend your TG !! That temps is perfect for your Marwari.  I'll be wearing mine this weekend too !  Just got my purple CW.



Vigee, that sounds like a great looking outfit, love how these scarves just give such style
CHKPFBeliever, congrats on that beautiful colorway.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2814704
> View attachment 2814705
> 
> 
> Hot strudels being served to Madam!


 
Many thanks - just in time for lunch
Looking forward to a bonbon for afternoon tea.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Jadeite, I'd love a couple of bites of the strudel please. Wonder if Madam would share.


 

Strudels are meant to be shared


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Many thanks - just in time for lunch
> Looking forward to a bonbon for afternoon tea.


 
Wow! This is way better than the sushi I was having at lunch. May be I can have this bonbon later this afternoon.  Thanks, Madam!

Happy Wednesday, everyone! 

kewave, the b/w/neutral ZP is so classy. Mod pic please! And can't wait to see the Marwari on you, chkpfbeliever and Kate. We're all twins! 

vigee, any more dancing today? 

Jadeite, Thailand has huge import duty on luxury items. My mom lives there. I think for automobiles, there's a 600% duty on European and North American made cars and 400$ on Japanese made cars. I'm sure duty will be quite high for things like H goodies. 

Mindi, your corner suite sounds divine! A great way to see the whole city!


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Strudels are meant to be shared


----------



## Jadeite

Madam Bijoux said:


> Many thanks - just in time for lunch
> Looking forward to a bonbon for afternoon tea.




I'm having this one for breakfast.


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite said:


> I'm having this one for breakfast.



This is exactly what I need - barn help, good looking barn help.


----------



## Jadeite

If barn help looks like that I'm buying a barn.


----------



## biscuit1

Sold !!!


----------



## Jadeite

Lol. I'm too easy to convince. How many barn helpers are needed as a minimum?


----------



## biscuit1

I am the barn help here. But I could use a break. You should see some of the horse shoers though- 
one of my favorites was not only farrier eye candy - gifted and brilliant at shoeing but could also charm the leg off a piano.


----------



## Mindi B

Jadeite said:


> If barn help looks like that I'm buying a barn.



LOL!  (Hi, Jadeite!  Naughty girl!)


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Thursday, ladies! And Happy Thanksgiving to those in the US! 

biscuit, any pics of the horse shoers? 

Jadeite, somehow I can't quite picture you owning a barn. May be we can rent the barn helpers instead? 

Vigee, are you having any turkey for TG on the islands today? Do they even have any turkeys there I wonder. Hmm... 

Hi Mindi.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Happy holidays to the ladies (and gents) in the U.S.! Last year this evening, we were deeply in the black Friday sale in the beautiful Florida! This year, I am in the sunny London fighting a lot at work! LOL! How time has changed! Hope you all have a beautiful holiday and don't spend too much in the sales!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hello cafe friends! Flying by  with Happy Thanksgiving wishes! And Happy Thursday to those not in the US!


----------



## etoile de mer

biscuit1 said:


> Etoile de mer, your Mini should be arriving soon ?



Hi *biscuit*, so sweet of you to remember! We picked her up almost 2 weeks ago, very pleased so far. Here she is!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Thanksgiving ladies!

*xiangxiang*, I do remember that you were in sunny Florida last Thanksgiving. Has it really been a year already? Time is flying by!

*etoile*. love you mini cooper, you must be so enjoying it! 

*Fabfashion*, no Turkey here today but plenty of good food ~ will be going out to eat at my favorite restaurant tonight after watching NFL football on TV. The skies are cloudy here today and a little cool. Hopefully tomorrow will be back to normal.

No pics because I did not bring my new iPhone with me, nor my big camera so I am dependent on my DDs to send me photos to share. That could take forever, lol!


----------



## biscuit1

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *biscuit*, so sweet of you to remember! We picked her up almost 2 weeks ago, very pleased so far. Here she is!



Congratulations !!!  Great color. Happy motoring !


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *biscuit*, so sweet of you to remember! We picked her up almost 2 weeks ago, very pleased so far. Here she is!



It's a beautiful car! Congrats! Vert Anglais, right?  You should get a matching bag!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Thanksgiving ladies!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, I do remember that you were in sunny Florida last Thanksgiving. Has it really been a year already? Time is flying by!
> 
> *etoile*. love you mini cooper, you must be so enjoying it!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, no Turkey here today but plenty of good food ~ will be going out to eat at my favorite restaurant tonight after watching NFL football on TV. The skies are cloudy here today and a little cool. Hopefully tomorrow will be back to normal.
> 
> No pics because I did not bring my new iPhone with me, nor my big camera so I am dependent on my DDs to send me photos to share. That could take forever, lol!



I know my dear *Vigee*, time flies by and it certainly doesn't wait!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Happy holidays to the ladies (and gents) in the U.S.! Last year this evening, we were deeply in the black Friday sale in the beautiful Florida! This year, I am in the sunny London fighting a lot at work! LOL! How time has changed! Hope you all have a beautiful holiday and don't spend too much in the sales!



xiangxiang, you were brave last year.  Canadian Thanksgiving was last month but no big sales like the US. I'm hoping to do some US online shopping from the comfort of my home tomorrow. Too bad H doesn't have any Black Friday sales or I'd have brave a storm to line up for that.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, you were brave last year.  Canadian Thanksgiving was last month but no big sales like the US. I'm hoping to do some US online shopping from the comfort of my home tomorrow. Too bad H doesn't have any Black Friday sales or I'd have brave a storm to line up for that.



Yep it was the first time we experienced the Black Friday in its motherland and I have to say there was a lot of bargains to be had! I went overboard a little and had to return a few things a few days later.


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, better to return than to regret, xiangxiang!  At least, that's my motto!
Hope any and all US Cafesters are having a happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Jadeite

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *biscuit*, so sweet of you to remember! We picked her up almost 2 weeks ago, very pleased so far. Here she is!




Wahhhhhh.... What a pretty thing. Totally my style so I applaud your good taste.


----------



## Jadeite

Happy thanksgiving to all the ladies celebrating!


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Happy holidays to the ladies (and gents) in the U.S.! Last year this evening, we were deeply in the black Friday sale in the beautiful Florida! This year, I am in the sunny London fighting a lot at work! LOL! How time has changed! Hope you all have a beautiful holiday and don't spend too much in the sales!




Sunny London? What's the definition of sunny over there? Lol


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Jadeite, somehow I can't quite picture you owning a barn. May be we can rent the barn helpers instead?
> 
> :




You know me well lol. Brilliant idea I say! 

Where do we find the horse shoe-ers to add to our flock?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

We need stallions before we start thinking about horse-shoers.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> We need stallions before we start thinking about horse-shoers.


Can I have 2 please.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoile de mer said:


> Hello cafe friends! Flying by  with Happy Thanksgiving wishes! And Happy Thursday to those not in the US!


etoile, that looks like a great start to what must be a TDF meal. Enjoy! And love the color of your Mini. Congrats!


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> You know me well lol. Brilliant idea I say!
> 
> Where do we find the horse shoe-ers to add to our flock?


Jadeite, did you see the stallion that Madam brought?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Ah, *better to return than to regret, xiangxiang!  At least, that's my motto*!
> Hope any and all US Cafesters are having a happy Thanksgiving!



You and me both!  Actually it was my SO who taught me this! It was him who said to me years ago that "If you like something, buy it because if you don't, it will be gone when you go back." He was very right of course.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> We need stallions before we start thinking about horse-shoers.



 Me likey! I will take two too!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Sunny London? What's the definition of sunny over there? Lol



We are in fact having a heat wave! Today is 14 degrees centigrade! That's almost tropical!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Madam Bijoux said:


> We need stallions before we start thinking about horse-shoers.



*Madam*, I applaud your good taste ~ Ian Somerhalder is such a hottie 

Happy Friday, ladies! The time here in the islands has flown by, two more days and I'm back to reality ~ and the cold. Brrrr. I am missing my little kitty Coco, but from all reports she is doing fine without us. Have done all my Christmas shopping already, so no Black Friday deals for me but the online stores were offering 10%-20% discounts pre-Black Friday so I made out like a bandit anyway. 

Dying to leave H Ban Island and did snag a new orange Tresors Retrouves 90cm silk at a ridiculous price on the bay while I was here! Will post a pic when it arrives from Japan.

Hope that everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> We are in fact having a heat wave! Today is 14 degrees centigrade! That's almost tropical!




There's a heatwave right now in the cafe for sure.


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Jadeite, did you see the stallion that Madam brought?




Looks like a wild ride.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Looks like a wild ride.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Looks like a wild ride.



*Jadeite*, you are too much!!!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

Well all the holiday cooking would have been much better with Ian as my sous chef! For those in the US, hope you had a lovely Thanksgiving! Our architect who is a cousin was at our family dinner so we were brainstorming bathroom finishes, I think we may get going on finishing our master bath  soon which is very exciting. 

I am enjoying the laziest of days at home, trying hard not to online shop too much. Ordered a new iPhone 6 in gold. There have been some tempting H items online but I am sticking to Ban Island for a while. There was a gorgeous Roulis in charcoal, gray is my weakness. Also there's a graphite CDC with PHW, I just got one with GHW but this is one I know I _need_ in both hardwares. 

I'm off to browse all the great reveals from the last few days, seems like it's been a good week for amazing bags!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Well all the holiday cooking would have been much better with Ian as my sous chef! For those in the US, hope you had a lovely Thanksgiving! Our architect who is a cousin was at our family dinner so we were brainstorming bathroom finishes, I think we may get going on finishing our master bath  soon which is very exciting.
> 
> I am enjoying the laziest of days at home, trying hard not to online shop too much. Ordered a new iPhone 6 in gold. There have been some tempting H items online but I am sticking to Ban Island for a while. There was a gorgeous Roulis in charcoal, gray is my weakness. Also there's a graphite CDC with PHW, I just got one with GHW but this is one I know I _need_ in both hardwares.
> 
> I'm off to browse all the great reveals from the last few days, seems like it's been a good week for amazing bags!


Happy Saturday, ladies! 

MrsOwen3, glad to hear your bathroom may be finished soon. Please share pic when it's done. I ordered an iPhone 6 plus in gold couple of weeks ago. I was so excited when I received a shipping notification this past Wednesday but when I checked the tracking page, it's still in China! Should arrive this Wednesday though. I hope!

I didn't do any Black Friday online shopping. Well, I did try but was unsuccessful. I was on Sephora but everything I tried to put in my basket was sold out. Save money this way!

Vigee, you technically didn't escape BI since you're still on an island. Hehehe. Please share mod pic of your new scarf when it arrives. Enjoy the last bit of warm air and sun shine and please bring some of it back to NA when you return.  

I almost escaped BI last night on H.com Canada. Saw a menthe Carmen but it was not available when I went to add it to my cart. Again, saved money! 

Did anyone score any deals yesterday?


----------



## Fabfashion

Just called my local SA, no PdV yet. I saw one on H.com USA, should I just get it there or should I continue to wait for it to show up at my Toronto store. I'm trying to build a relationship with my local store SA since I usually pick up my H goodies in Hawaii or during my travels. I only bought a few silks and twillys here--my local store doesn't have a lot of stock. What do you think, ladies?


----------



## HfromT

Fabfashion said:


> Just called my local SA, no PdV yet. I saw one on H.com USA, should I just get it there or should I continue to wait for it to show up at my Toronto store. I'm trying to build a relationship with my local store SA since I usually pick up my H goodies in Hawaii or during my travels. I only bought a few silks and twillys here--my local store doesn't have a lot of stock. What do you think, ladies?



Hi Fabfashion, I was at the Toronto store yesterday and picked up the one and only ciel PdV, and I know there was one other cw that arrived (orange). It was on display behind the main counter. Not sure if it's still there or if this is a cw you're interested in. You also have the option of ordering on the Canadian site and having it delivered to the store. That way you can pick it up there and see your SA at the same time.


----------



## Fabfashion

HfromT said:


> Hi Fabfashion, I was at the Toronto store yesterday and picked up the one and only ciel PdV, and I know there was one other cw that arrived (orange). It was on display behind the main counter. Not sure if it's still there or if this is a cw you're interested in. You also have the option of ordering on the Canadian site and having it delivered to the store. That way you can pick it up there and see your SA at the same time.



Thank you, HfromT! You're so sweet. I'm anxiously waiting for the pink PdV cw 19. Saw it on H.com Canada a couple of weeks ago but when I went to get it, it was sold out.  So now it's on H.com US which I can order to my shipping place in NY but would like to get it through my SA here for the sake of building relationship. I'm visiting the store next week to get a couple of twillys and hopefully one may come in by then. Out of curiosity, will SAs get upset if a customer orders something online and have it shipped to the store? Will they still get a commission?

BTW, congrats on the ciel! Mod pic, pretty please. It's such a lovely color, I wish I could wear it.

Is that a Maltese in your avatar? I have 3.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Saturday!

It's my last day in paradise and I'm about to start packing after the day's sun. Hate leaving this island and going back to the cold. Going to Nobu for dinner ~ Yay! Love their Rock Shrimp, it's the best. 

*HfromT*, good to see you at this cafe thread and being so helpful, too.

My loyal SA is waiting for me to come in and decide on a MetM 90cm for this season. Should I wait for S/S 15 to come out in a month or buy something now?


----------



## HfromT

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you, HfromT! You're so sweet. I'm anxiously waiting for the pink PdV cw 19. Saw it on H.com Canada a couple of weeks ago but when I went to get it, it was sold out.  So now it's on H.com US which I can order to my shipping place in NY but would like to get it through my SA here for the sake of building relationship. I'm visiting the store next week to get a couple of twillys and hopefully one may come in by then. Out of curiosity, will SAs get upset if a customer orders something online and have it shipped to the store? Will they still get a commission?
> 
> BTW, congrats on the ciel! Mod pic, pretty please. It's such a lovely color, I wish I could wear it.
> 
> Is that a Maltese in your avatar? I have 3.



First of all, apologies to everyone here for posting this in this thread!! So sorry! It's completely off topic, and I just inserted myself into this lovely thread (which, by the way, seems to be filled with the most lovely and supportive members).  Fabfashion, I'll happily answer your questions in the ode to cashmere thread, if you would like! (Oh, and the little guy in my avatar is a Coton.)


----------



## HfromT

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Saturday!
> 
> It's my last day in paradise and I'm about to start packing after the day's sun. Hate leaving this island and going back to the cold. Going to Nobu for dinner ~ Yay! Love their Rock Shrimp, it's the best.
> 
> *HfromT*, good to see you at this cafe thread and being so helpful, too.
> 
> My loyal SA is waiting for me to come in and decide on a MetM 90cm for this season. Should I wait for S/S 15 to come out in a month or buy something now?



Thank you for the lovely welcome, VigeeLeBrun! I check in on this thread from time to time as it reminds me of another thread that used to exist on tpf (some of you might remember it as the crafty fur collar thread!). I used to post there years ago under a different name, and it was also filled with wonderfully supportive members. So nice to see in this day and age.


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *etoile*. love you mini cooper, you must be so enjoying it!





biscuit1 said:


> Congratulations !!!  Great color. Happy motoring !





xiangxiang0731 said:


> It's a beautiful car! Congrats! Vert Anglais, right?  You should get a matching bag!





Jadeite said:


> Wahhhhhh.... What a pretty thing. Totally my style so I applaud your good taste.





Fabfashion said:


> etoile, that looks like a great start to what must be a TDF meal. Enjoy! And love the color of your Mini. Congrats!



Thanks so much, everyone!  Very sporty, and fun to drive, especially as we opted for a manual transmission. Makes giving up our BMW wagon (which died a few weeks before our Mini arrived) a bit easier! Lots of new tech features to learn about, though! *xiangxiang*, she's already demanding a matching bag! 

I hope US cafe friends enjoyed the holiday. Here's a pic of our non-traditional Thanksgiving meal, which has become our tradition!  Spinach Pie, roasted multi-colored carrots, and caramelized brussels sprouts! We love this spinach pie recipe, but it's a bit time consuming, so I only make it a few times a year.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. Raining hereyay! We've needed it so desperately!


----------



## etoile de mer

HfromT said:


> First of all, apologies to everyone here for posting this in this thread!! So sorry! It's completely off topic, and I just inserted myself into this lovely thread (which, by the way, seems to be filled with the most lovely and supportive members).  Fabfashion, I'll happily answer your questions in the ode to cashmere thread, if you would like! (Oh, and the little guy in my avatar is a Coton.)



Hello *HfromT*, and welcome to the cafe! So glad you stopped by. 
Your little white fluff ball, is adorable!  Please share the details about Coton!


----------



## HfromT

etoile de mer said:


> Hello *HfromT*, and welcome to the cafe! So glad you stopped by.
> Your little white fluff ball, is adorable!  Please share the details about Coton!



Hello etoile de mer, and thank you for the nice welcome! Our scruffy little Coton is almost 11, and spoiled rotten, I'm afraid to admit!

I hope everyone in the U.S. Is enjoying the Thanksgiving weekend! Your version of thanksgiving dinner looks like something we would serve, etoile, as we have three vegetarians in our household (and one carnivorous DH!)


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Saturday!
> 
> It's my last day in paradise and I'm about to start packing after the day's sun. Hate leaving this island and going back to the cold. Going to Nobu for dinner ~ Yay! Love their Rock Shrimp, it's the best.
> 
> *HfromT*, good to see you at this cafe thread and being so helpful, too.
> 
> My loyal SA is waiting for me to come in and decide on a MetM 90cm for this season. Should I wait for S/S 15 to come out in a month or buy something now?



Oh bother, *Vigee*, about having to leave paradise! Always hard to return from a tropical vacation!

For myself, I'm leaning towards waiting for SS15, as I think there will be overlap of stock from FW and SS. Still interested in a few FW items, but intrigued by SS, so  And, I'm trying to be an


----------



## etoile de mer

HfromT said:


> Hello etoile de mer, and thank you for the nice welcome! Our scruffy little Coton is almost 11, and spoiled rotten, I'm afraid to admit!
> 
> In hope everyone in the U.S. Is enjoying the Thanksgiving weekend!



*HfromT*, I love scruffy dogs! I'm not sure how anyone could resist spoiling Coton!


----------



## Fabfashion

HfromT said:


> First of all, apologies to everyone here for posting this in this thread!! So sorry! It's completely off topic, and I just inserted myself into this lovely thread (which, by the way, seems to be filled with the most lovely and supportive members).  Fabfashion, I'll happily answer your questions in the ode to cashmere thread, if you would like! (Oh, and the little guy in my avatar is a Coton.)


So glad to have you here, HfromT! I saw your ciel PdV pic on the cashmere thread and it's stunning!  I think I like just about every cw.  Will try my luck at the store next Thursday. Your coton is too cute! I googled it up and it must be a close cousin to a Maltese. Plus one of my gang have very cottony hair.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoile de mer said:


> Thanks so much, everyone!  Very sporty, and fun to drive, especially as we opted for a manual transmission. Makes giving up our BMW wagon (which died a few weeks before our Mini arrived) a bit easier! Lots of new tech features to learn about, though! *xiangxiang*, she's already demanding a matching bag!
> 
> I hope US cafe friends enjoyed the holiday. Here's a pic of our non-traditional Thanksgiving meal, which has become our tradition!  Spinach Pie, roasted multi-colored carrots, and caramelized brussels sprouts! We love this spinach pie recipe, but it's a bit time consuming, so I only make it a few times a year.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. Raining hereyay! We've needed it so desperately!


etoile, your TG meal looks so delicious! I'm not a huge fan of the big bird and your spinach pie looks like a great substitute.


----------



## HfromT

etoile de mer said:


> *HfromT*, I love scruffy dogs! I'm not sure how anyone could resist spoiling Coton!



Thanks, etoile!! He is pretty hard to resist (but unfortunately he knows it!)


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Saturday!
> 
> It's my last day in paradise and I'm about to start packing after the day's sun. Hate leaving this island and going back to the cold. Going to Nobu for dinner ~ Yay! Love their Rock Shrimp, it's the best.
> 
> *HfromT*, good to see you at this cafe thread and being so helpful, too.
> 
> My loyal SA is waiting for me to come in and decide on a MetM 90cm for this season. Should I wait for S/S 15 to come out in a month or buy something now?


Vigee, hope you'll pack lots of sunshine back with you.  You can always try the MetM and see how you like it. Which cw is it? What about the CF in white and gold that you liked--will be perfect for LA.  I think at this rate, the S/S15 may not show up until May!


----------



## HfromT

Fabfashion said:


> So glad to have you here, HfromT! I saw your ciel PdV pic on the cashmere thread and it's stunning!  I think I like just about every cw.  Will try my luck at the store next Thursday. Your coton is too cute! I googled it up and it must be a close cousin to a Maltese. Plus one of my gang have very cottony hair.



Thanks Fabfashion!! And I love my new ciel PdV...fingers crossed you find what you're looking for on Thursday! As for Cotons, they often do look like Maltese! and their cottony hair is so soft. Gotta love a non-shedding dog!


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Saturday, ladies!
> 
> MrsOwen3, glad to hear your bathroom may be finished soon. Please share pic when it's done. I ordered an iPhone 6 plus in gold couple of weeks ago. I was so excited when I received a shipping notification this past Wednesday but when I checked the tracking page, it's still in China! Should arrive this Wednesday though. I hope!
> 
> I didn't do any Black Friday online shopping. Well, I did try but was unsuccessful. I was on Sephora but everything I tried to put in my basket was sold out. Save money this way!
> 
> Vigee, you technically didn't escape BI since you're still on an island. Hehehe. Please share mod pic of your new scarf when it arrives. Enjoy the last bit of warm air and sun shine and please bring some of it back to NA when you return.
> 
> I almost escaped BI last night on H.com Canada. Saw a menthe Carmen but it was not available when I went to add it to my cart. Again, saved money!
> 
> Did anyone score any deals yesterday?



Hi Fab! Oh I wish Sephora wasn't working for me, I just did a big reorder of some stuff that ran out all at the same time and it was all in stock. I rack up so many of those points but I'm never interested in the samples. I wish you could convert those points to gift cards or discounts but then I'd probably buy more 

I ordered my phone via AT&T and it shipped the same day, says it will be here on Monday which is awesome. Hope yours arrives soon and you find your PdV Pink!

I've been tempted by many items on H.com but I'm trying to behave. There's nothing I absolutely can't live without and I'm working on a savings plan for my first K so I need to remember eyes on the prize and all that.

The only online shopping I did was presents for DH, he's pretty easy to shop for and it's just the two of us so holiday shopping is a piece of cake in our house. DH would probably say an expensive piece of cake based on my recent H obsession  I'm trying to take it easy on him, I think he got me a shawl for my birthday coming up this week so for Christmas maybe he'll just give my K fund a boost!

HfromT, nice to see you on this thread! These ladies are super welcoming and funny! You don't have any good looking contractors in your life, do you? 

Vigee, hope you've enjoyed your family vacation and you all had a wonderful time together! 

Etoile, your nontraditional traditional Thanksgiving looks great. I had my first foray into homemade gluten free puff pastry this year and it was time consuming but so delicious.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*etoile*, that looks DELICIOUS! Thanks for sharing your Thanksgiving dinner with us!

Here is a pic from the Bahamas


----------



## HfromT

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Fab! Oh I wish Sephora wasn't working for me, I just did a big reorder of some stuff that ran out all at the same time and it was all in stock. I rack up so many of those points but I'm never interested in the samples. I wish you could convert those points to gift cards or discounts but then I'd probably buy more
> 
> I ordered my phone via AT&T and it shipped the same day, says it will be here on Monday which is awesome. Hope yours arrives soon and you find your PdV Pink!
> 
> I've been tempted by many items on H.com but I'm trying to behave. There's nothing I absolutely can't live without and I'm working on a savings plan for my first K so I need to remember eyes on the prize and all that.
> 
> The only online shopping I did was presents for DH, he's pretty easy to shop for and it's just the two of us so holiday shopping is a piece of cake in our house. DH would probably say an expensive piece of cake based on my recent H obsession  I'm trying to take it easy on him, I think he got me a shawl for my birthday coming up this week so for Christmas maybe he'll just give my K fund a boost!
> 
> HfromT, nice to see you on this thread! These ladies are super welcoming and funny! You don't have any good looking contractors in your life, do you?
> 
> Vigee, hope you've enjoyed your family vacation and you all had a wonderful time together!
> 
> Etoile, your nontraditional traditional Thanksgiving looks great. I had my first foray into homemade gluten free puff pastry this year and it was time consuming but so delicious.



Thanks so much for the nice welcome, MrsOwen3!! And sorry, no good-looking contractors in our life...we've used the same ego-maniacal 400 lb contractor for the past four renos,  and while he's reliable, he is most DEFINITELY not hot!!  What shawl is on your wish list for your upcoming birthday?!


----------



## HfromT

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *etoile*, that looks DELICIOUS! Thanks for sharing your Thanksgiving dinner with us!
> 
> Here is a pic from the Bahamas



It must be very hard to leave that view behind, VigeeLeBrun! I backtracked and read that you're there with your family celebrating a birthday...hope you've all had a fabulous trip!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Fab! Oh I wish Sephora wasn't working for me, I just did a big reorder of some stuff that ran out all at the same time and it was all in stock. I rack up so many of those points but I'm never interested in the samples. I wish you could convert those points to gift cards or discounts but then I'd probably buy more
> 
> I ordered my phone via AT&T and it shipped the same day, says it will be here on Monday which is awesome. Hope yours arrives soon and you find your PdV Pink!
> 
> I've been tempted by many items on H.com but I'm trying to behave. There's nothing I absolutely can't live without and I'm working on a savings plan for my first K so I need to remember eyes on the prize and all that.
> 
> The only online shopping I did was presents for DH, he's pretty easy to shop for and it's just the two of us so holiday shopping is a piece of cake in our house. DH would probably say an expensive piece of cake based on my recent H obsession  I'm trying to take it easy on him, I think he got me a shawl for my birthday coming up this week so for Christmas maybe he'll just give my K fund a boost!
> 
> HfromT, nice to see you on this thread! These ladies are super welcoming and funny! You don't have any *good looking contractors* in your life, do you?
> 
> Vigee, hope you've enjoyed your family vacation and you all had a wonderful time together!
> 
> Etoile, your nontraditional traditional Thanksgiving looks great. I had my first foray into homemade gluten free puff pastry this year and it was time consuming but so delicious.



MrsOwen3, I just went and ordered a bunch of stuff from Sephora this afternoon. I'm hoping it'll make me look 10 years younger if not more considering how much I spent. 

You totally get the running theme of this thread. I think we should rename it the Hotties Cafe. LOL.

The gluten free puff pastry sounds delish. Any pics you could share? And, I love it when you shared pics of your floral arrangements--they're too beautiful for words.


----------



## Fabfashion

HfromT said:


> It must be very hard to leave that view behind, VigeeLeBrun! I backtracked and read that you're there with your family celebrating a birthday...hope you've all had a fabulous trip!


So so envious, Vigee.  I'm off to go search for a hot sunny place to go to this January now. If this coming January is anything like last year when we got ice storm and power outage for 3 days, I'm just going to start walking south now.


----------



## HfromT

Fabfashion said:


> So so envious, Vigee.  I'm off to go search for a hot sunny place to go to this January now. If this coming January is anything like last year when we got ice storm and power outage for 3 days, I'm just going to start walking south now.



I'll start walking with you, Fabfashion!!! I still shudder at the thought of last winter!


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *etoile*, that looks DELICIOUS! Thanks for sharing your Thanksgiving dinner with us!
> 
> Here is a pic from the Bahamas



so gorgeous! they would have to tear me away 

I have the navy MeM 90cm and I think you should wait to see what Spring has to offer. I suspect you'll be able to find them into Spring and I'm learning that there's a long window of overlap with stocks!


----------



## MSO13

HfromT said:


> Thanks so much for the nice welcome, MrsOwen3!! And sorry, no good-looking contractors in our life...we've used the same ego-maniacal 400 lb contractor for the past four renos,  and while he's reliable, he is most DEFINITELY not hot!!  What shawl is on your wish list for your upcoming birthday?!



Well if your contractor can't be hot, at least he's reliable! Ours is not hot either but his work is beautiful and very detail oriented. DH goes over things with a magnifying glass! 

I had DH hunting for the green Tapis Persans for my birthday. My SA is really sweet to him and I think she probably found it for him to order as my boutique didn't get it. We'll see on Wednesday!


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> MrsOwen3, I just went and ordered a bunch of stuff from Sephora this afternoon. I'm hoping it'll make me look 10 years younger if not more considering how much I spent.
> 
> You totally get the running theme of this thread. I think we should rename it the Hotties Cafe. LOL.
> 
> The gluten free puff pastry sounds delish. Any pics you could share? And, I love it when you shared pics of your floral arrangements--they're too beautiful for words.



Oh I know that feeling when you try new products! If you don't have a Clarisonic-get one. That totally changed my skin for the better and younger according the to people who are always shocked when I reveal my age! 

I love the Hotties Cafe, I was trying to find a photo of a hot sous chef but gave up too quickly! I didn't take photos of the pastry, I made an asparagus and gruyere tart appetizer for our big family dinner but it got eaten up too fast for photos! 

The flowers I posted blew my anonymity so I have to keep those off the forum


----------



## Fabfashion

HfromT said:


> I'll start walking with you, Fabfashion!!! I still shudder at the thought of last winter!


We can bundle ourselves up with CSGMs for our walk!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Oh I know that feeling when you try new products! If you don't have a Clarisonic-get one. That totally changed my skin for the better and younger according the to people who are always shocked when I reveal my age!
> 
> I love the Hotties Cafe, I was trying to find a photo of a hot sous chef but gave up too quickly! I didn't take photos of the pastry, I made an asparagus and gruyere tart appetizer for our big family dinner but it got eaten up too fast for photos!
> 
> The flowers I posted blew my anonymity so I have to keep those off the forum


I love clarisonic! Don't know what I used to do without one. I'm a product junkie and have a drawer in my bathroom full of products that I've tried once. :shame:

Good luck on Wednesday! May H luck be on your side for your birthday!


----------



## katekluet

Etoile, I am admiring both your snazzy new car and that delicious dinner....
Vigee, what a photo, it truly looks like paradise, so glad you had a lovely time
Mrs. Owen, awaiting your Bd reveal
FabF, I chuckled, my sephora package arrived yesterday.....
HfromT, welcome to the cafe....


----------



## HfromT

Fabfashion said:


> We can bundle ourselves up with CSGMs for our walk!



Great idea!!! But let's start now, before the -20 temps kick in!!


----------



## HfromT

katekluet said:


> Etoile, I am admiring both your snazzy new car and that delicious dinner....
> Vigee, what a photo, it truly looks like paradise, so glad you had a lovely time
> Mrs. Owen, awaiting your Bd reveal
> FabF, I chuckled, my sephora package arrived yesterday.....
> HfromT, welcome to the cafe....



Thanks so much, katekluet!!


----------



## HfromT

MrsOwen3 said:


> Oh I know that feeling when you try new products! If you don't have a Clarisonic-get one. That totally changed my skin for the better and younger according the to people who are always shocked when I reveal my age!
> 
> I love the Hotties Cafe, I was trying to find a photo of a hot sous chef but gave up too quickly! I didn't take photos of the pastry, I made an asparagus and gruyere tart appetizer for our big family dinner but it got eaten up too fast for photos!
> 
> The flowers I posted blew my anonymity so I have to keep those off the forum



Another Clarisonic convert here! That gadget has not only worked miracles on my skin, but it has totally turned things around for my two daughters, both of whom have struggled with acne. I should also take this opportunity to admit that I am a makeup and skin care product junkie par excellence!!:shame:


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> Etoile, I am admiring both your snazzy new car and that delicious dinner....
> Vigee, what a photo, it truly looks like paradise, so glad you had a lovely time
> Mrs. Owen, awaiting your Bd reveal
> FabF, I chuckled, my sephora package arrived yesterday.....
> HfromT, welcome to the cafe....


Hi Kate, hope you had a nice TG celebrations.


----------



## Fabfashion

HfromT said:


> Great idea!!! But let's start now, before the -20 temps kick in!!


Definitely! Right after I get my pink PdV.


----------



## katekluet

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Kate, hope you had a nice TG celebrations.



Thanks, FabF, we enjoyed wine country walks, shopping, wine tasting and great restaurants...and the weather and fall color were perfect!


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> Thanks, FabF, we enjoyed wine country walks, shopping, wine tasting and great restaurants...and the weather and fall color were perfect!


Now, that's my kind of a good time--wine, food and shopping. Sounds wonderful, Kate.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Happy Sunday ladies!
The outage last weekend was killing me, it is the only chance I get to TPF at the moment.
I downloaded a free audio book, tried to work out how to use Amazon Prime and other techie things as I couldn't use TPF.

Vigee - hope that you had a wonderful vacation, that view is beautiful
Mindi - hope you had a great time in SG too, looking forward to your photo's.
Madame - love the look of your strudels!
XiangXiang - ope you are keeping well and the house is coming along nicely
FabF - your drive home looked horrible, hoping that we don't get too bad a winter
biscuit1 - sounds like you have all situations capably in hand
Etoile - lovely new Mini and your spinach pie looks delicious
MrsOwen - happy birthday for Wednesday and looking forward to seeing what goodies you score
Jadeite - you find all the good piccie's
HfromT - welcome from a relative newbie here too, it is a great place to hang out.

Sorry if I have forgotten anyone.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

I forgot kate, hope your TG in wine country was wonderful too!
It certainly sounds like a great trip.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> so gorgeous! they would have to tear me away
> 
> I have the navy MeM 90cm and I think you should wait to see what Spring has to offer. I suspect you'll be able to find them into Spring and I'm learning that there's a long window of overlap with stocks!



Thanks, *MrsOwen* for the advice! You are probably quite right about the MetM and I will look at the Cheval Fusion 90 cm. Recently, I saw an action pic of CF and wasn't fond of the way it tied but feel very pressured to buy it from H. Don't usually feel that way but I do in this instance. Think that S/S will bring a bounty of riches with many items to love, so I might just stay on Ban Island a little longer, lol. 

*kate*, love the sound of your wine country vacation. Sounds perfect and oh so relaxing! 

*capri*, you covered everyone! It's a joy to have you at the cafe. 

Had a wonderful, fun dinner last night and ordered rock shrimp and garlic scallops from Nobu ~ totally yummy. The Japanese certainly know how to cook. Let alone the cocktails ~ POW! My DH was sick so it was girl's night out, just my two DDs and myself.  

Happy Sunday, ladies!!!


----------



## Jadeite

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *etoile*, that looks DELICIOUS! Thanks for sharing your Thanksgiving dinner with us!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic from the Bahamas




Wow!!! Awesome view


----------



## Jadeite

Ladies I'm gonna be off the grid awhile - away 10 days in india for yoga. It's hot here but no I'm not here for hot yoga (remember the conversation about the men in speedos? )


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Ladies I'm gonna be off the grid awhile - away 10 days in india for yoga. It's hot here but no I'm not here for hot yoga (remember the conversation about the men in speedos? )



*Jadeite*, we will miss you but have a wonderful time. This must be quite an experience ~ yoga in India ~ a trip of a lifetime!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hello ladies! I am glad to see the cafe is alive and well! Sorry for being a bit quiet! I took a little tour of Amsterdam over the weekend and it was very cold! 0-5 degrees Celsius! Finally visited the Van Gogh Museum and it was fantastic! Managed popped to H in Dam Sq. but it was such a tiny store! 

*Vigee*, you photo makes me so jealous! It must be hard to leave that!  

I hope everybody had a nice holiday (U.S.) / weekend (else where)!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Ladies I'm gonna be off the grid awhile - away 10 days in india for yoga. It's hot here but no I'm not here for hot yoga (remember the conversation about the men in speedos? )



Enjoy *Jadeite*! A week of yoga in India sounds so Zin!


----------



## biscuit1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello ladies! I am glad to see the cafe is alive and well! Sorry for being a bit quiet! I took a little tour of Amsterdam over the weekend and it was very cold! 0-5 degrees Celsius! Finally visited the Van Gogh Museum and it was fantastic!
> 
> You are making me homesick !


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Sunday everyone. Just popping by quickly. We had a bit of a warm spike of 8C today so DH helped me plant some tulip bulbs for next spring. We were hoping to do it a couple of weeks ago but got delayed by the arctic freeze. 

Jadeite, have a great yoga trip. Can't wait to hear all about it when you get back. 

Xiangxiang, Copenhagen sounds wonderful. 

Vigee, hope you're now safely home. Sorry to hear your DH wasn't feeling well. 

Capri, I had major tPF withdrawal last weekend but got most of my Xmas shopping done as a result. 

Hi to everyone else.  Off to finish pruning my garden.


----------



## biscuit1

Clarisonic alert  !!!!!!!!!!! On QVC - Hot Pick today .


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> Clarisonic alert  !!!!!!!!!!! On QVC - Hot Pick today .


If I use 2 at the same time, will that make me look 20 years younger instead of 10?


----------



## MSO13

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello ladies! I am glad to see the cafe is alive and well! Sorry for being a bit quiet! I took a little tour of Amsterdam over the weekend and it was very cold! 0-5 degrees Celsius! Finally visited the Van Gogh Museum and it was fantastic! Managed popped to H in Dam Sq. but it was such a tiny store!
> 
> *Vigee*, you photo makes me so jealous! It must be hard to leave that!
> 
> I hope everybody had a nice holiday (U.S.) / weekend (else where)!



I had a wonderful trip to Amsterdam a few years ago, I bought a lovely vintage bag from a shop in the antique district. I didn't make it to the Van Gogh museum but I did see a Vermeer at the Rijksmuseum that I have always wanted to see as well as some Dutch masters of flowers that were very inspiring. Hope you enjoyed your trip!


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> If I use 2 at the same time, will that make me look 20 years younger instead of 10?



I like the way you think!


----------



## chicinthecity777

biscuit1 said:


> You are making me homesick !



Oh are you Dutch my dear??


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. Just popping by quickly. We had a bit of a warm spike of 8C today so DH helped me plant some tulip bulbs for next spring. We were hoping to do it a couple of weeks ago but got delayed by the arctic freeze.
> 
> Jadeite, have a great yoga trip. Can't wait to hear all about it when you get back.
> 
> Xiangxiang, *Copenhagen* sounds wonderful.
> 
> Vigee, hope you're now safely home. Sorry to hear your DH wasn't feeling well.
> 
> Capri, I had major tPF withdrawal last weekend but got most of my Xmas shopping done as a result.
> 
> Hi to everyone else.  Off to finish pruning my garden.



*Fabfashion*, did you mean Amsterdam?


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> I had a wonderful trip to Amsterdam a few years ago, I bought a lovely vintage bag from a shop in the antique district. I didn't make it to the Van Gogh museum but I did see a Vermeer at the Rijksmuseum that I have always wanted to see as well as some Dutch masters of flowers that were very inspiring. Hope you enjoyed your trip!



*MrsOwen*, I went to Rijksmuseum first then the Van Gogh museum. Both are fantastic! I like the paintings etc but my absolute favourites are the various cupboards they have. They are absolutely exquisite! When I get home tonight, I will post some photos.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Monday, ladies!

Up early this morning as usual and safely home from our island vacation. 

Have been across the pond many times but never to Amsterdam. *xiangxiang*, sounds like you had a great weekend there!

*Jadeite*, hope that you are enjoying your yoga retreat, even though you are off the grid. 

Afraid to use the Clarisonic because I get broken capillaries on my face so easily and have to get them removed by laser by my dermatologist. Not worth it for me!  Although I do believe in a thorough cleansing every evening. 

*Fabfashion*, I, too have finished my Christmas shopping, which is always done online. Yay! Went a little overboard for my DDs but that's to be expected. Looking forward to the Holidays, which are coming up fast 

Have a great day!


----------



## biscuit1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Oh are you Dutch my dear??



 I am !


----------



## biscuit1

Welcome home , Vigee . Hope your DH is feeling better.  
SkinStore.com has great info on Clarisonic and different brush heads. They do offer a delicate brush.


----------



## chicinthecity777

biscuit1 said:


> I am !


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Monday, ladies!
> 
> Up early this morning as usual and safely home from our island vacation.
> 
> Have been across the pond many times but never to Amsterdam. *xiangxiang*, sounds like you had a great weekend there!
> 
> *Jadeite*, hope that you are enjoying your yoga retreat, even though you are off the grid.
> 
> Afraid to use the Clarisonic because I get broken capillaries on my face so easily and have to get them removed by laser by my dermatologist. Not worth it for me!  Although I do believe in a thorough cleansing every evening.
> 
> *Fabfashion*, I, too have finished my Christmas shopping, which is always done online. Yay! Went a little overboard for my DDs but that's to be expected. Looking forward to the Holidays, which are coming up fast
> 
> Have a great day!



Welcome home *Vigee*! Let us know how long until you unpack!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Fabfashion*, did you mean Amsterdam?


 
Yes, xiangxiang. My mind was in the weeds. 

Happy Monday, everyone. 

Cyber Monday (aka more sales!!!) for those in N. America. 

Vigee, welcome home!   My DH and I went a bit overboard with DDs too. I'm using a spreadsheet to keep track. LOL. 

I have very sensitive skin and I tried the delicate brush head and it works well. Just have to make sure you 'glide' the brush over the skin. It's timed so that one doesn't over do it. May be you can try one from Sephora and return it if you don't like it (may be try on your neck or forehead first?). I was very meticulous with my cleansing before but this takes it to the next level.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Yes, xiangxiang. My mind was in the weeds.
> 
> Happy Monday, everyone.
> 
> Cyber Monday (aka more sales!!!) for those in N. America.



 It's cyber Monday here too! but i must control myself!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It's cyber Monday here too! but i must control myself!


 
I wish I have some of your self control, xiangxiang. I got bored waiting for the rose PdV so I spent part of my PdV funds on online shopping for myself this past weekend. Nothing exciting just some sweaters and Sephora but now I think I can only afford 1/4 of a shawl. Boohoohoo.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> I wish I have some of your self control, xiangxiang. I got bored waiting for the rose PdV so I spent part of my PdV funds on online shopping for myself this past weekend. Nothing exciting just some sweaters and Sephora but now I think I can only afford 1/4 of a shawl. Boohoohoo.



Oh no, sorry to hear this! Can you return the sweaters etc?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Welcome home *Vigee*! Let us know how long until you unpack!





Fabfashion said:


> I wish I have some of your self control, xiangxiang. I got bored waiting for the rose PdV so I spent part of my PdV funds on online shopping for myself this past weekend. Nothing exciting just some sweaters and Sephora but now I think I can only afford 1/4 of a shawl. Boohoohoo.



*xiangxiang*, there is no way that I am unpacking anything but the laundry that needs to be done before I leave for Los Angeles in four weeks, lol. Okay, maybe I will unpack a QUARTER of the suitcase and get it a little more organized. 

Plus, our housekeeper of fourteen years abruptly quit on us without any two-weeks notice. Long story, but the bottom line is that I am okay with it and DH has already called the employment agency for someone new. 

*Fabfashion*, I totally relate to your story about spending at Sephora and buying a few sweaters and then your rose PdV funds are almost gone! Waaa, it happens to me, too! 

It's good to be home, although my DDs in Los Angeles are going through major withdrawal coming back from vacation.

Hope that everyone is having a good day!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

I didn't even go anywhere and I'm dragging today at work like I went on a fabulous vacation instead of vegged out in sweats all weekend. So hard to get back down to business but it must be done. I have a fun project now for the last week of work before our long holiday break so that's something to look forward to!

Fab, I totally do that too. I'm sure you needed some of the Sephora stuff but can you return the sweaters? In the last year I rehabbed from being a product junkie to only buying 5 skin care products. I don't deviate since I seem to have found something that works well for my skin in all seasons. DH is a major product dabbler, he buys something and if it doesn't work immediately it goes into this shameful closet we have full of so many barely used moisturizers, masks and cleansers. It's our secret shame and every time I go to Sephora they're all "wow, you have 8 billion points" and it's embarrassing. 

Vigee, sorry about your housekeeper. That happened to my friend recently but it sounds like it's for the best.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I didn't even go anywhere and I'm dragging today at work like I went on a fabulous vacation instead of vegged out in sweats all weekend. So hard to get back down to business but it must be done. I have a fun project now for the last week of work before our long holiday break so that's something to look forward to!
> 
> Fab, I totally do that too. I'm sure you needed some of the Sephora stuff but can you return the sweaters? In the last year I rehabbed from being a product junkie to only buying 5 skin care products. I don't deviate since I seem to have found something that works well for my skin in all seasons. DH is a major product dabbler, he buys something and if it doesn't work immediately it goes into this shameful closet we have full of so many barely used moisturizers, masks and cleansers. It's our secret shame and every time I go to Sephora they're all "wow, you have 8 billion points" and it's embarrassing.
> 
> *Vigee, sorry about your housekeeper. That happened to my friend recently but it sounds like it's for the best.*



Thanks *MrsOwen*, latest update is that now she wants to come BACK! Frankly, I am really over her, especially because I am very lenient and try to be kind ~ letting her take naps, leave early, watch TV and talk on the phone while "working" ~ no wonder it takes her twice the time to do anything. So, as they say, don't let the door hit you in the a$$. 

Sephora is so dangerous! Love shopping there and aside from H, it is the only store I will step inside. Also, their online shopping is wonderful, too. I'm a huge Sephora fan as you can tell and spent a mint there on Christmas presents for my DDs.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3, glad to hear you have a nice break coming up. I'm only going to be off the last week of December but then I'm sure a couple of weeks leading up to Christmas will be filled with long lunches and eggnog and not much work will get done. 

Vigee, sorry to hear about your housekeeper. Our nanny did that to us last March with only 2 weeks notice. It was a miscommunications on her part as she was taking an elderly caregiver course and didn't realize she needed to do practical so we left on a good term and she still comes to clean once a week and visits with the kiddies. We just ended up putting DDs into all day Montessori instead of half day and nothing else seems to be affected except our doggies don't get snacks as often--they were getting fat anyways. LOL.

Sephora is dangerous. hehehe. I'm sure your DDs will love whichever presents you get them--you have such great taste and very thoughtful. I'm just glad ours like Frozen and Spiderman, makes shopping so much easier.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> MrsOwen3, glad to hear you have a nice break coming up. I'm only going to be off the last week of December but then I'm sure a couple of weeks leading up to Christmas will be filled with long lunches and eggnog and not much work will get done.
> 
> Vigee, sorry to hear about your housekeeper. Our nanny did that to us last March with only 2 weeks notice. It was a miscommunications on her part as she was taking an elderly caregiver course and didn't realize she needed to do practical so we left on a good term and she still comes to clean once a week and visits with the kiddies. We just ended up putting DDs into all day Montessori instead of half day and nothing else seems to be affected except our doggies don't get snacks as often--they were getting fat anyways. LOL.
> 
> Sephora is dangerous. hehehe. I'm sure your DDs will love whichever presents you get them--you have such great taste and very thoughtful. I'm just glad ours like Frozen and Spiderman, makes shopping so much easier.



*Fabfashion*, my DDs went to Montessori and loved it! What a great choice on your part. Sephora is indeed a very dangerous place, lol.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I didn't even go anywhere and I'm dragging today at work like I went on a fabulous vacation instead of vegged out in sweats all weekend. So hard to get back down to business but it must be done. I have a fun project now for the last week of work before our long holiday break so that's something to look forward to!
> 
> Fab, I totally do that too. I'm sure you needed some of the Sephora stuff but can you return the sweaters? In the last year I rehabbed from being a product junkie to only buying 5 skin care products. I don't deviate since I seem to have found something that works well for my skin in all seasons. DH is a major product dabbler, he buys something and if it doesn't work immediately it goes into this shameful closet we have full of so many barely used moisturizers, masks and cleansers. It's our secret shame and every time I go to Sephora they're all "wow, you have 8 billion points" and it's embarrassing.
> 
> Vigee, sorry about your housekeeper. That happened to my friend recently but it sounds like it's for the best.


MrsOwen3, I'm thinking of returning the red and may be the camel sweaters. The red is such a cheery Xmas red but may be too bright red for my coloring and the camel seems to wash me out (I do better with cream). Will try them tonight with makeup on to see how they turn out. The fushcia looks to be perfect and will be a good match with the rose PdV if I ever get my hands on one.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, my DDs went to Montessori and loved it! What a great choice on your part. Sephora is indeed a very dangerous place, lol.


 
Vigee, we couldn't be happier with our Montessori school. Our DDs got to go on a couple of field trips this semester and they sound like so much fun I wish I could go too--Toronto's brand new aquarium and this Wendesday they're going to Casa Loma (Toronto's only real castle) to see Santa and Snow Queen show.


----------



## MSO13

I went to Montesorri school myself in the early years, I think it was an awesome education! 

Fab, isn't that the beauty of shopping basically anywhere but H, you can return it!

I can feel my resolve to stay on the Ban wavering as my birthday approaches. I usually buy myself something...I'm thinking it might be the Graff Hermes shawl. My sweet SA did a search and there are still some in the US in some colors I would like.  Could I justify it by saying I'm getting it before the price increases and they disappear forever? I love all the street art influenced H, I was a rebellious teen 

Should I stay strong or give in for my birthday?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> I went to Montesorri school myself in the early years, I think it was an awesome education!
> 
> Fab, isn't that the beauty of shopping basically anywhere but H, you can return it!
> 
> I can feel my resolve to stay on the Ban wavering as my birthday approaches. I usually buy myself something...I'm thinking it might be the Graff Hermes shawl. My sweet SA did a search and there are still some in the US in some colors I would like.  Could I justify it by saying I'm getting it before the price increases and they disappear forever? I love all the street art influenced H, I was a rebellious teen
> 
> Should I stay strong or give in for my birthday?



*MrsOwen*, GIVE IN and get it for your birthday, love that Graff shawl ~ bought it, edited it and now thinking of buying it again, lol. 

Let us know what you decide! 

I have made a decision to stay on Ban Island until S/S 15 hits the stores, have a feeling that there will be some great designs that will sing to me. This season, I have not fallen in love with any particular 90cm/140cm ~ although MetM and Cheval Fusion are still on my mind. As one of you ladies pointed out, there will probably be inventory of these well into February.

Happy Tuesday, ladies!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsOwen*, GIVE IN and get it for your birthday, love that Graff shawl ~ bought it, edited it and now thinking of buying it again, lol.
> 
> Let us know what you decide!
> 
> I have made a decision to stay on Ban Island until S/S 15 hits the stores, have a feeling that there will be some great designs that will sing to me. This season, I have not fallen in love with any particular 90cm/140cm ~ although MetM and Cheval Fusion are still on my mind. As one of you ladies pointed out, there will probably be inventory of these well into February.
> 
> Happy Tuesday, ladies!



*Vigee*, happy Tuesday indeed! Are you up already? 

I think it's time to really wait for the new season! I bought two CSGMs this season and I am very content. Looking forward to seeing the new season.


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsOwen*, GIVE IN and get it for your birthday, love that Graff shawl ~ bought it, edited it and now thinking of buying it again, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know what you decide!
> 
> 
> 
> I have made a decision to stay on Ban Island until S/S 15 hits the stores, have a feeling that there will be some great designs that will sing to me. This season, I have not fallen in love with any particular 90cm/140cm ~ although MetM and Cheval Fusion are still on my mind. As one of you ladies pointed out, there will probably be inventory of these well into February.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday, ladies!




Thanks Vigee! I'll see if one of my top 2 color choices are available, that'll be the deciding factor I suppose. Which color did you have?

There's only one GM and one 70cm for Spring that have piqued my interest so far, I'm hoping to be ready for my Kelly by Fall so that's a good thing! 

And if I can find new GMs from 2 years ago in store, I'm sure you can track down those 90s!


----------



## katekluet

Greetings, Cafe friends, from Oregon! Visiting DD...who also went to Montessori school.
It is COLD here compared to California!
Vigee, sorry about your housekeeper but sounds like it is for the best. 
Mrs. Owen, will look forward to your Kelly adventure. My dear SA was surprised to find one the day I was there buying shawls and Offered it to me, I think she was as delighted as I was...I hadn't even thought about getting one....and I have really enjoyed it. 
We sure have not seen much of the coming seasons scarves yet.....hard to tell how tempting they will be.
Our big project here for the week is baking lots and lots of Christmas cookies...DH is looking forward to the results


----------



## Suncatcher

Vigee - sorry to hear about your housekeeper quitting. It is so hard to find good help and someone you can trust in your own home. I have three nannies and could not bear the thought of one of them quitting on me.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*xiangxiang*, I am with you on waiting for S/S 15 to arrive in H stores. As the weeks pass, I am getting more and more excited about new arrivals. 2014 was a great year for me with 3 new  Bs and many 90cm and XL silks ~ don't need to go overboard do I?  Also, tell me, what is going on with mr. fireplace? He has gone MIA these days! 

*MrsOwen*, I had the orange Graff GM ~ Loved it, then liked it, then didn't wear it so out it went from my closet. Now, if I see one, might buy it again, lol. There is just too much to love at H. 

*MrsJDS*, Thanks for your well wishes and welcome to this cafe thread. The idea of hiring a new housekeeper is probably for the best in the long run for us. We are going to start interviewing prospects this week. Fingers crossed that we find some-one reliable and consistently good on the job. Nannies play such a major role in the family ~ when my children were little I would have been very upset if one of my nannies left unexpectedly. This, thankfully is not as major and life changing!  

*Nico* and *Julide*, where are you?  Waiting for your return!


----------



## Suncatcher

*Vigee* - thank you for the warm welcome!  A nice group of ladies (maybe gents too, I don't know!) are on this thread.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, I am with you on waiting for S/S 15 to arrive in H stores. As the weeks pass, I am getting more and more excited about new arrivals. 2014 was a great year for me with 3 new  Bs and many 90cm and XL silks ~ don't need to go overboard do I?  Also, tell me, what is going on with mr. fireplace? He has gone MIA these days!



*Vigee*, you naughty naughty girl! I am meeting Mr. Fireplace again in just under two week because we want to discuss a few things on the fireplace. It hasn't been completed yet. So we shall see.

Sorry about your housekeeper quitting! But sounds like you weren't getting much out of it anyway. Fingers crossed you get a good replacement. I know how important is to find someone who you can trust! So far I am fairly happy with our pond maintenance and gardener / tree surgeon. But it will be a challenge to find further trustworthy help for the house after we move in to the new area. Just got some drawings for the design of the front entry gate for the house. We really like them from this company. So fingers crossed!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> *Vigee* - thank you for the warm welcome!  A nice group of ladies (maybe gents too, I don't know!) are on this thread.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, you naughty naughty girl! I am meeting Mr. Fireplace again in just under two week because we want to discuss a few things on the fireplace. It hasn't been completed yet. So we shall see.
> 
> Sorry about your housekeeper quitting! But sounds like you weren't getting much out of it anyway. Fingers crossed you get a good replacement. I know how important is to find someone who you can trust! So far I am fairly happy with our pond maintenance and gardener / tree surgeon. But it will be a challenge to find further trustworthy help for the house after we move in to the new area. Just got some drawings for the design of the front entry gate for the house. We really like them from this company. So fingers crossed!



*MrsJDS*, I think that we have scared all the TPF gents away from this cafe and the only gents you will see here are in fun pics ~ we can be a rowdy group of ladies ~ all of whom are hard-working, of course. 

*xiangxiang*, you are so right about my ex-housekeeper. Time to move on and I'm not upset about it, maybe a little shocked that she quit so unexpectedly. Glad that mr fireplace is back in the picture and that everything is going so well with your major renovations. That is great news!  

Missing the sunshine in the islands!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, I think that we have scared all the TPF gents away from this cafe and the only gents you will see here are in fun pics ~ we can be a rowdy group of ladies ~ all of whom are hard-working, of course.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, you are so right about my ex-housekeeper. Time to move on and I'm not upset about it, maybe a little shocked that she quit so unexpectedly. Glad that mr fireplace is back in the picture and that *everything is going so well with your major renovations*. That is great news!
> 
> Missing the sunshine in the islands!



I wouldn't go that far re our housing project!  We just saw some drawings. But to be fair the company did the railings for the balconies already in the house and we are quite happy with them. So hopefully the several gates we want will be in matching style and quality.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I wouldn't go that far re our housing project!  We just saw some drawings. But to be fair the company did the railings for the balconies already in the house and we are quite happy with them. So hopefully the several gates we want will be in matching style and quality.



*xiangxiang*, this house of yours sounds like it is going to be amazing once it is finished. I'm so excited for you. We have an iron fence and electronic gate around our house and it makes me feel so secure. That and the security system.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, this house of yours sounds like it is going to be amazing once it is finished. I'm so excited for you. We have an iron fence and electronic gate around our house and it makes me feel so secure. That and the security system.



We are in fact typical city folks because the area of the house has very very low crime level. But we are certainly not taking any chances! So remote entry system and security system are going to be put in so we feel safe or safer!


----------



## biscuit1

Years ago , I asked our local police chief what the best security system was as I was looking to upgrade. 
He said - a dog. 
Got that covered...........


----------



## MSO13

katekluet said:


> Greetings, Cafe friends, from Oregon! Visiting DD...who also went to Montessori school.
> It is COLD here compared to California!
> Vigee, sorry about your housekeeper but sounds like it is for the best.
> Mrs. Owen, will look forward to your Kelly adventure. My dear SA was surprised to find one the day I was there buying shawls and Offered it to me, I think she was as delighted as I was...I hadn't even thought about getting one....and I have really enjoyed it.
> We sure have not seen much of the coming seasons scarves yet.....hard to tell how tempting they will be.
> Our big project here for the week is baking lots and lots of Christmas cookies...DH is looking forward to the results



Hi Kate! I love baking, I have to bake gluten free which has it's own challenges but my real hobby is decorating the pastries, I'm taking a class in making sugar decorations this winter which I'm really excited about. 

That sounds like your Kelly was meant to be. I'm not sure mine will go as smoothly, I don't know what my store (which is a nice mall store) stocks are like. I'm after a larger retourne Kelly in a color but a darker color, Colvert would be my ideal or Vert Anglais, maybe as big as a 40. I'm going to have a date in the store with my SA to tell her my wish this month I think but I would not be ready for it till Summer/Fall. She did prep me already saying it could be a while. 

I need to lay off the scarves and bracelets to save up for it so perhaps it's a mental thing about Spring and I'm just trying to convince myself there's nothing I want, I realize that with H there's sure to be temptations once we start to see a few real life scarves and shawls!


----------



## MSO13

biscuit1 said:


> Years ago , I asked our local police chief what the best security system was as I was looking to upgrade.
> He said - a dog.
> Got that covered...........



I guess kitties really don't work as a substitute with this one!


----------



## MSO13

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I wouldn't go that far re our housing project!  We just saw some drawings. But to be fair the company did the railings for the balconies already in the house and we are quite happy with them. So hopefully the several gates we want will be in matching style and quality.



xiangxiang, your country house sounds like it's going to be truly fabulous! 

I would love a gate on our driveway but we have these beautiful old stone walls flanking the drive that would make it too tight with an added gate. We had our tree work done and now the yard feels very open now I want a new privacy fence right away or at least by Spring. That will totally change the yard, I can't wait!


----------



## biscuit1

MrsOwen3 said:


> I guess kitties really don't work as a substitute with this one!



Not unless you can get them to bark !


----------



## Mindi B

I've been MIA--up to my eyebrows in Christmas prep--but have been lurking.
Vigee, LOL at your housekeeper: "I quit!  Er, can I come back?"  

May I ask a--gasp--HERMES question?  Does anybody have ostrich experience?  (The leather, not the giant bird.)  I've done my tPF research and it seems ostrich is a pretty hardy exotic, doesn't mind some rain, will absorb oils from the hands and is sensitive to prolonged sun exposure (but then, most leathers are).  But does anyone have first-hand,  or  reactions to the idea of an ostrich bag?  TIA!


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> I've been MIA--up to my eyebrows in Christmas prep--but have been lurking.
> Vigee, LOL at your housekeeper: "I quit!  Er, can I come back?"
> 
> May I ask a--gasp--HERMES question?  Does anybody have ostrich experience?  (The leather, not the giant bird.)  I've done my tPF research and it seems ostrich is a pretty hardy exotic, doesn't mind some rain, will absorb oils from the hands and is sensitive to prolonged sun exposure (but then, most leathers are).  But does anyone have first-hand,  or  reactions to the idea of an ostrich bag?  TIA!



Buy it !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

So, miss biscuit, you are a fan of the leather?


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> So, miss biscuit, you are a fan of the leather?


 
How could you tell ?  I LOVE it, my favorite after old box . Ostrich develops a glow after time. Incredibly strong - I have a pair of SBWE cognac loafers, 27 years old .Shoemaker has resoled them 3 times. 
The quality and color of Hermes ostrich is spectacular.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> I've been MIA--up to my eyebrows in Christmas prep--but have been lurking.
> Vigee, LOL at your housekeeper: "I quit!  Er, can I come back?"
> 
> May I ask a--gasp--HERMES question?  Does anybody have ostrich experience?  (The leather, not the giant bird.)  I've done my tPF research and it seems ostrich is a pretty hardy exotic, doesn't mind some rain, will absorb oils from the hands and is sensitive to prolonged sun exposure (but then, most leathers are).  But does anyone have first-hand,  or  reactions to the idea of an ostrich bag?  TIA!



*Mindi*, LOVE the birdie and it's on my WL. So if you nab one, please share. Which color are you thinking about? New or vintage?


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> xiangxiang, your country house sounds like it's going to be truly fabulous!
> 
> I would love a gate on our driveway but we have these beautiful old stone walls flanking the drive that would make it too tight with an added gate. We had our tree work done and now the yard feels very open now I want a new privacy fence right away or at least by Spring. That will totally change the yard, I can't wait!



Thank you for your kind words *MrsOwen*! We are debating getting the wooden gates or iron gates as wooden ones do seem to provide better privacy coverage. We are asking the iron gate company to some up with some designs which will provide a bit more coverage. We shall see.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> I've been MIA--up to my eyebrows in Christmas prep--but have been lurking.
> Vigee, LOL at your housekeeper: "I quit!  Er, can I come back?"
> 
> May I ask a--gasp--HERMES question?  Does anybody have ostrich experience?  (The leather, not the giant bird.)  I've done my tPF research and it seems ostrich is a pretty hardy exotic, doesn't mind some rain, will absorb oils from the hands and is sensitive to prolonged sun exposure (but then, most leathers are).  But does anyone have first-hand,  or  reactions to the idea of an ostrich bag?  TIA!



*Mindi B*, do show us if you get it!


----------



## HfromT

biscuit1 said:


> Years ago , I asked our local police chief what the best security system was as I was looking to upgrade.
> He said - a dog.
> Got that covered...........




...unless, of course, you have the *WORST* guard dog in history (see my avatar)!  Should someone break it, he would simply grab the nearest toy, run up to the intruder, and drop it at his feet with a pleading "will you play with me please" look on his face!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

My kitty, Coco is a great guard dog. At the sound of a pin dropping she is up off the bed and investigating,, lol. Gotta love her!


----------



## HfromT

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My kitty, Coco is a great guard dog. At the sound of a pin dropping she is up off the bed and investigating,, lol. Gotta love her!




Coco sounds far braver than my dog Teddy, *VigeeLeBrun*!  At the drop of a pin, he's usually off in the opposite direction!  

So sorry to hear about your housekeeper.  Quite gutsy of her to quit, and then ask if she can come back! Hopefully this is an opportunity to find one you love.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HfromT said:


> Coco sounds far braver than my dog Teddy, *VigeeLeBrun*!  At the drop of a pin, he's usually off in the opposite direction!
> 
> So sorry to hear about your housekeeper.  Quite gutsy of her to quit, and then ask if she can come back! Hopefully this is an opportunity to find one you love.



The situation with our EX-housekeeper is for the best IMO. She is dropping off the house keys and our gate opener tomorrow morning. I know that she is hoping to give me a HUGE earful of tales of woe but my plan is to text her tomorrow morning and tell her just to leave them in a secure place while I am home. There is really no justifiable reason to discuss the situation with her. She made her own bed. Plus, in our area there are plenty of responsible people looking for employment. We are working with our agency now and will begin interviewing asap. This is all for the greater good!


----------



## Mindi B

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Mindi B*, do show us if you get it!



I would--but I doubt I'll buy it.  First, I fear the color is too much like what I already have, and second, it's too close to Christmas for a big "me" present like this.  Not the right time.  But fun to be offered, anyhow!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> I would--but I doubt I'll buy it.  First, I fear the color is too much like what I already have, and second, it's too close to Christmas for a big "me" present like this.  Not the right time.  But fun to be offered, anyhow!



*Mindi*, please put me out of suspense ~ which color is it?


----------



## biscuit1

I was afraid to ask ...


----------



## Mindi B

Really not trying to be coy--I just try not to be too "out there" on the forum, as it is an issue for my boutique (not my SA, but my boutique).  Let's say it's a color too similar to Etoupe, which I already have.  In spite of the exotic-ness, I don't need another bag in that particular neutral family.  Sigh.  Hermes is hard sometimes.


----------



## Suncatcher

Mindi B said:


> I would--but I doubt I'll buy it.  First, I fear the color is too much like what I already have, and second, it's too close to Christmas for a big "me" present like this.  Not the right time.  But fun to be offered, anyhow!


 
I totally know what you mean ... I recently turned down a B mainly because it was not the right time.  I spend so much at/for Christmas as it is.  So hard to turn down but yes, fun to be offered!


----------



## Suncatcher

It is so grey and gloomy here but I'm off to Miami tomorrow to check out Art Basel Miami!  My first visit to this art fair and I'm so excited!!!  Also excited to be in the sun and heat!


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> Really not trying to be coy--I just try not to be too "out there" on the forum, as it is an issue for my boutique (not my SA, but my boutique).  Let's say it's a color too similar to Etoupe, which I already have.  In spite of the exotic-ness, I don't need another bag in that particular neutral family.  Sigh.  Hermes is hard sometimes.



Wouldn't that be a terrific find  for someone under the tree in a few weeks ?


----------



## MSO13

biscuit1 said:


> Wouldn't that be a terrific find  for someone under the tree in a few weeks ?



This is such a sweet thought!


----------



## Mindi B

I hope it will be!  I did say, "No," and my sweet SA was disappointed, which made me feel even worse than I did already.  Sometimes, truly, I find Hermes to be emotionally exhausting.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> I hope it will be!  I did say, "No," and my sweet SA was disappointed, which made me feel even worse than I did already.  Sometimes, truly, I find Hermes to be emotionally exhausting.



Dear *Mindi B*, you shouldn't feel this way! Your SA shouldn't show her/his disappointment and I don't see why she should be disappointed. As a sales associate, one would have thought that they know that sometimes it sells and sometimes it doesn't. it's just, well, life! Luxury shopping shouldn't be emotionally exhausting!


----------



## Mindi B

I know, xiangxiang, you're right..  I think the SA's disappointment was more along the lines of, "I just thought you'd love this. . . and it didn't work.  Phooey."  A kind sort of disappointment.  But I still felt bad.  And it didn't help that DH was annoyed at me for dithering over the decision.  Mr. Unemotional Decision-Maker.  Double-phooey.
Still, First-World problems, as they say.


----------



## Mindi B

Okay, I am desperate here.  If there are any Peeps who feel comfortable enough with me to discuss undertaking a shopping foray for me in London (and, obviously, who are in London now, or will be in the next few days), PLEASE PM me!  Thank you!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> I totally know what you mean ... I recently turned down a B mainly because it was not the right time.  I spend so much at/for Christmas as it is.  So hard to turn down but yes, fun to be offered!





MrsJDS said:


> It is so grey and gloomy here but I'm off to Miami tomorrow to check out Art Basel Miami!  My first visit to this art fair and I'm so excited!!!  Also excited to be in the sun and heat!





Mindi B said:


> Really not trying to be coy--I just try not to be too "out there" on the forum, as it is an issue for my boutique (not my SA, but my boutique).  Let's say it's a color too similar to Etoupe, which I already have.  In spite of the exotic-ness, I don't need another bag in that particular neutral family.  Sigh.  Hermes is hard sometimes.



*Mindi*, my SA is always disappointed when I don't buy something that she has pulled aside for me. I, too, feel emotionally exhausted after I leave H. Glad that it's not just me that feels this way.  

*MrsJDS*, haven't turned down a B/K yet but I'm sure my day will come! I exceeded my customer quota this year and have enough in my collection as of right now. Would like another SO but that is in the distant future. Also, at Christmas I concentrate on spending on my DH and DDs, so no big gifts planned for myself. 

Have fun at the Art Basel Miami and enjoy the gorgeous weather!! 

Happy Thursday, ladies!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, me too, Vigee--VERY glad you feel the same!  My DH thinks I'm cuckoo to feel this way, but I think many women are highly attuned to the relationship frequency, so to speak.  This is NOT to say men can't be empathetic or women can't be amazing business-people--I just think we women have the edge in interpreting the intangibles of emotional communication.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Oh, me too, Vigee--VERY glad you feel the same!  My DH thinks I'm cuckoo to feel this way, but I think many women are highly attuned to the relationship frequency, so to speak.  This is NOT to say men can't be empathetic or women can't be amazing business-people--I just think we women have the edge in interpreting the intangibles of emotional communication.



*Mindi*, 100% agree with you here. I positively feel guilty if I don't buy an item that my lovely SA has picked out for me! Most men, IMO, would never feel that way, I think.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*MrsOwen*, hope that you had a great Birthday! Wishing you the best in the year to come.


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsOwen*, hope that you had a great Birthday! Wishing you the best in the year to come.




Thank you Vigee! It's nice when birthdays come around and you're so content there's nothing to wish for! (I means besides stuff that comes in H boxes of course &#128522


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Mindi*, 100% agree with you here. I positively feel guilty if I don't buy an item that my lovely SA has picked out for me! Most men, IMO, would never feel that way, I think.



I must be between a man and a woman because I would feel a bit guilty but by the time I am out of the door of H, I'd forgot about it already.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I must be between a man and a woman because I would feel a bit guilty *but by the time I am out of the door of H, I'd forgot about it already. *



*xiangxiang*, I am going to start working on feeling that way!


----------



## Mindi B

I agree with Vigee, xiangxiang, I think your approach is HEALTHY!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> I agree with Vigee, xiangxiang, I think your approach is HEALTHY!


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I must be between a man and a woman because I would feel a bit guilty but by the time I am out of the door of H, I'd forgot about it already.



i must be a man then, i never feel guilty, why should i? it is my money..


----------



## Mindi B

No, no, by no means did I mean to suggest that guilt was somehow exclusively feminine and decisiveness masculine--Just that I think by and large it is more likely that a woman will worry about the reaction of the other party.  But of course that is a GROSS generalization.  And intended as neither an endorsement of guilt nor an indictment of decisiveness!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> No, no, by no means did I mean to suggest that guilt was somehow exclusively feminine and decisiveness masculine--Just that I think by and large it is more likely that a woman will worry about the reaction of the other party.  But of course that is a GROSS generalization.  And intended as neither an endorsement of guilt nor an indictment of decisiveness!



Mindi B, we are just messing with you!


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## thyme

Mindi B said:


> No, no, by no means did I mean to suggest that guilt was somehow exclusively feminine and decisiveness masculine--Just that I think by and large it is more likely that a woman will worry about the reaction of the other party.  But of course that is a GROSS generalization.  And intended as neither an endorsement of guilt nor an indictment of decisiveness!



*Mindi* it's ok...lol..i don't really take things that seriously..you should know me by now  and i totally understand what you mean..

have you told us what you did in Singapore yet? i have been rather busy at work so haven't been in the cafe much but good to see lively chats and new members here


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Mindi B, we are just messing with you!





Mindi B said:


>


----------



## chicinthecity777

Happy Saturday ladies! Just pop in to say quick hi! Went to see Interstellar during the week. Despite it was 2.5 hours long, I actually enjoyed it! Today just dim sum lunch with girlfriends. Hope you all have a good one!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Happy Saturday ladies! Just pop in to say quick hi! Went to see Interstellar during the week. Despite it was 2.5 hours long, I actually enjoyed it! Today just dim sum lunch with girlfriends. Hope you all have a good one!



Happy Saturday all!

*xiangxiang*, it sounds like a wonderful day that you have planned with your girlfriends! Hope that you enjoy your dim sum lunch. 

Interstellar sounds great but almost too long for me to sit through these days! Was hoping to see The Imitation Game movie starring Benedict Cumberbatch this weekend but we are putting up the Christmas Tree and decorating the house for the holidays. Thank goodness for our two handymen ~ sorry, none of them look like mr fireplace ~ that will be helping us. As it is, it will probably take up the entire weekend, lol. My DH throws himself into the Christmas holiday season mood and everything must be ready when my DDs come home in 2 weeks. 

Would love to see Horrible Bosses 2, know that it is a stupid comedy but hey, why not? Loved Horrible Bosses 1! 

What does everyone have planned for today?


----------



## Serva1

Happy Saturday all! We celebrate Independence Day here in Finland so basically it's spending time with relatives/ family and putting a candle in every window, good food and remembering the grandparents and other people who fought in the war. This year I'm not going to any reception, just enjoying the festivities at home.


----------



## katekluet

Serva1 said:


> Happy Saturday all! We celebrate Independence Day here in Finland so basically it's spending time with relatives/ family and putting a candle in every window, good food and remembering the grandparents and other people who fought in the war. This year I'm not going to any reception, just enjoying the festivities at home.



Serva1, so interesting to hear about your Independence Day...do you celebrate with certain foods?
Vigee, spending our last day in Oregon with DD before  heading home tomorrow. What fun to see the holiday decorations go up. DH says he will wait to see Intergalactic  at home where he can take breaks 
It has been nice to see all the holiday decorations up here with snow and cold weather to make them seem perfect! They really eat well here too, we have had some fabulous food . All the  Christmas cookies Dds and I made  turned out really well and have been a big hit with recipients.
Hope everyone is having a nice weekend, XiangXiang,, dim sum with girlfriends sounds so fun.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Serva1 said:


> Happy Saturday all! We celebrate Independence Day here in Finland so basically it's spending time with relatives/ family and putting a candle in every window, good food and remembering the grandparents and other people who fought in the war. This year I'm not going to any reception, just enjoying the festivities at home.





katekluet said:


> Serva1, so interesting to hear about your Independence Day...do you celebrate with certain foods?
> Vigee, spending our last day in Oregon with DD before  heading home tomorrow. What fun to see the holiday decorations go up. DH says he will wait to see Intergalactic  at home where he can take breaks
> It has been nice to see all the holiday decorations up here with snow and cold weather to make them seem perfect! They really eat well here too, we have had some fabulous food . All the  Christmas cookies Dds and I made  turned out really well and have been a big hit with recipients.
> Hope everyone is having a nice weekend, XiangXiang,, dim sum with girlfriends sounds so fun.



Welcome to this cafe thread, *Serva*. Your Independence Day sounds comfy and cozy staying at home. That's how I like to celebrate holidays, too. Hope that you had a great day.  

*kate*, my DS and family live in Portland, Oregon and although I have never visited my BFF sister ~ because she comes back to the East Coast so much ~ I hear that the restaurants are really fantastic there. So glad that you had a good visit with your DD and I agree with your DH about the movie! Will wait and watch it at home, kudos to *xiangxiang* for going to see it. I am waiting for Guardians of the Galaxy to come out on DVD on Tuesday, think that I am the only person that hasn't seen it, lol. Hopefully, I can rent it on iTunes, my fingers are crossed.


----------



## Serva1

katekluet said:


> Serva1, so interesting to hear about your Independence Day...do you celebrate with certain foods?QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Indepence Day is not usually combined with certain dishes. We have good French champagne, fois gras and dinner is all about Finnish winter dishes like raw spiced ( seasalt, sugar black pepper) salmon. For entertainment people follow on TV the reception and annual Independence Day evening ball at the Presidential palace where 1800 people are invited ( some celebrities, diplomats and embassadors, politicians, rewarded sportsmen and war veterans plus prominent people that  the President has rewarded, representatives for culture etc). It's a formal long evening gown event.


----------



## Serva1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Welcome to this cafe thread, *Serva*. Your Independence Day sounds comfy and cozy staying at home. That's how I like to celebrate holidays, too. Hope that you had a great day.  QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thank you Vigee &#10084;&#65039;you are always so sweet and lovely. Yes, it has been very relaxing and I have enjoyed having a candle burning in every window ( tradition here) good food and no work today &#128516;


----------



## Suncatcher

Serva1 said:


> Happy Saturday all! We celebrate Independence Day here in Finland so basically it's spending time with relatives/ family and putting a candle in every window, good food and remembering the grandparents and other people who fought in the war. This year I'm not going to any reception, just enjoying the festivities at home.


Serva - happy independence day!

I'm still in Miami. We have spent two full days going to various art fairs. It has been an amazing experience for DH and I. Today we went to Bal Harbour for some shopping then spent the balance of the day at the beach. A pretty nice getaway before we return to the COLD and pre-Christmas organization! I have seen so many Hermes bags here. Lots of Birkins, Evelyns and Kellys.  And Constances too!  So nice to see as I don't see that many back home. 

 I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend, wherever they may be!


----------



## MSO13

hi ladies!

I wrote a reply earlier that got eaten by the app. here goes another try!

Serva, Happy Independence Day. It sounds like you're having a lovely evening!

Vigee, I wish I could do major holiday decorations but in my business I do them for others so I never have the energy by mid December to work on my own! Hope your house looks magical! In high school I became an expert at putting lights on trees at a job, I did 200 one year!

Xiangxiang, sounds like a lovely day! I have a similar day planned for tomorrow. 

I have a weird break in my job today so I just went to see Gone Girl. I read the book and I think they did well with the complicated adaptation but it's also creepy and maybe I should have got to see something cheerful instead!

I've had a lot of weekend work which is a good thing but I'm looking forward to a nice day off tomorrow! 

fingers crossed this posts!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy weekend, everyone! I've been following everyone's posts but haven't had a chance to write. I fell off a couple of steps at my office's parking garage (more like flew over the 2 steps I didn't know were there) and landed on my right side. Nothing's broken as I had a long coat on but I've been a little stiffed for the past few days. Funny the first thing I thought of after I dusted myself off was 'how's my bag?!?'  Turned out I wasn't carrying my H, just a Tod's media bag so phew disaster averted! But wow, these bags are indestructible--not a scratch. I don't think my H would have fared so well.

I did hobble over to H on Thursday and saw this gorgeous orange PdV. I was beyond tempted but still wanted to see the pink so I stuck to my WL and didn't take her home. Still wondering if I should since the color just made my skin glowed. I did pick up a couple little things that were on my Xmas WL but will keep that under wraps (literally) until Xmas. DH will even be surprised as to what "he got me" for Xmas. 

MrsOwen3, Happy Belated Birthday and many happy returns! Hope you have a relaxing day off tomorrow. Weekends are not super relaxing since I have little kiddies. I do get a couple of hours of quiet time with they nap in the afternoon. Usually DH stays home while I snuck out to a little me-time like massage or facial.  

Serva1, Happy Independence Day! And welcome to the cafe.  I'm newish myself and the ladies here have been very welcoming, kind and fun to hang out with. 

xiangxiang, your plan for the day sounds like fun! BBQ pork bun is my all time favorite. Yummy! Glad to hear you'll be seeing Mr. Fireplace soon. I wish I have one nearby to nurse me back to health. What exactly will you be doing with him *on the fireplace*?  On the security front, DH installed Foscam cameras inside and outside our place and we can watch what's going on from anywhere as long as we have internet/wifi connection. They come super handy.

MrsJDS, glad to hear you're having a great time in Miami. I love how Miami is so vibrant and lively. Did you visit the new H boutique? I didn't have a chance to visit the new location when we were there last spring. 

Kate, sounds like you had a lovely time visiting your DD. We've never been that way or much of the west coast. Have a safe trip home tomorrow. 

Vigee, hope your Xmas decoration is going well. We'll be setting up our tree tomorrow. I've pared it down a lot in the last couple of years because DDs get into everything! It's fun though.  I've started a tradition where I bought each DD an ornament every year. Usually a little angel. This year I found 2 beautiful angels at the One of A Kind show (which is a treat on its own). Having little ones at Xmas makes it more fun than when it was just DH and me. BTW, I saw the gold and white cheval fusion in person and was thinking of you. Have you seen it IRL? It didn't come across as 'wow' as when I saw it on H.com. The color was more muted for a lack of a better word. 

chincac, hope your work won't keep you too busy as Xmas draws near. Are you taking any time off? I just may be your twin on the rose PdV after Xmas.  Did you try the orange one on too? I almost want to get both! 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend, everyone.


----------



## Fabfashion

HfromT said:


> Coco sounds far braver than my dog Teddy, *VigeeLeBrun*!  At the drop of a pin, he's usually off in the opposite direction!
> 
> So sorry to hear about your housekeeper.  Quite gutsy of her to quit, and then ask if she can come back! Hopefully this is an opportunity to find one you love.


HfromT, I was chuckling when reading about Teddy.  He sounds too cute! My 3 are all barkers but no bites! It gets super funny when a door bell would ring on TV and the gang would start barking and rushing to the front door thinking someone is at our door. LOL.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you MrsJDS, MrsOwen and Fabfashion  

I wanted to pop by the café and meet you lovely ladies. I enjoy the cozy Hforum and will visit you every now and then. There is no H store here, fortunately H.com is available since two years back, so I always have to take a flight somewhere if I want to buy a bag. I would love to see more H bags in my country but here in Helsinki several months can pass before I even spot an Evelyn.  I have only seen my friend carry a Kelly and in a year I see perhaps 3 Birkins (not including any of mine). I live in the heart of Helsinki and walk the shopping streets every day. 

I was in Paris 2 weeks ago and not during the weekend. I saw just a couple of H bags close to FSH so it seems you ladies have all the eyecandy &#128525; Going to Paris again in January so I really hope there will be more H bags, because I enjoy seeing people carrying them. 

Sorry to hear about your fall Fabfashion, hope you have recovered and don't feel pain. I was so happy to read that you didn't carry H. 

Happy weekend all!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Sunday ladies!

*Fabfashion*, so sorry to hear about your fall. OUCH! Glad that you weren't seriously hurt and hope that you are fully recovered. I fell down a flight of stairs in the middle of the night at home this past year and landed with a huge THUD, my DH shouted to me from the bed, "is that you?" and I replied, "Yes, just fell down a flight of stairs" as I was lying on my back. He went right back to sleep after shouting to me, "Oh good, I thought that a tree fell on our house". Men. Sleeping. Nothing disturbs them. 

*MrsJDS*, Miami sounds like a sea of Bs and Ks as well as great art. Wonderful that you were able to take a break and go to the beach. Your trip sounds relaxing and fun, yet invigorating, too. Get ready for the cold if you live in the North East, so enjoy as much sun as you can!  

*MrsOwen*, I heard that Gone Girl was very good and SUPER creepy ~ a bad combination for me. Just know that I couldn't handle the movie. I better stick with Horrible Bosses 2 and Mockingjay, etc. Both of which I haven't seen and are on my hit list for this week when DH is away on business. Did not start with holiday decorating yesterday because of the rain here, so it's going to happen today. Yay! 

*Serva*, Paris in January sounds wonderful. You will be able to see all the new S/S 15 items and feel free to take window pics at FSH. Delicious eye-candy for the cafe. 

Hope that everyone has a great day. Mine will not be relaxing but I will be in the holiday spirit!


----------



## Jadeite

Hello ladies. Mid-yoga check in. Halfway through the programs. India is interesting but very soon I will be wanting some home country food.

What happened to Mr Hottie Fireplace? 

Mindi, shame about the birdie bag but is should mean something better will come your way soon.


----------



## HfromT

Fabfashion said:


> HfromT, I was chuckling when reading about Teddy.  He sounds too cute! My 3 are all barkers but no bites! It gets super funny when a door bell would ring on TV and the gang would start barking and rushing to the front door thinking someone is at our door. LOL.



This describes my life perfectly too, Fabfashion!!  So sorry to read about your fall. It's no wonder you're still feeling stiff after an experience like that. Thank goodness nothing was broken!


----------



## Mindi B

Poor Fab!  So glad you weren't more seriously hurt.  Vigee, if my DH hadn't gotten up to check on me after I fell down the stairs, he would have found _himself_ falling down some stairs, IYKWIM.  
Thanks, Jadeite!  I agree, there will be something wonderful coming along from H in the future, no question.  But I do have a phantom closet of all "the ones that got away."  Sigh.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Hello ladies. Mid-yoga check in. Halfway through the programs. India is interesting but very soon I will be wanting some home country food.
> 
> What happened to Mr Hottie Fireplace?
> 
> Mindi, shame about the birdie bag but is should mean something better will come your way soon.



*Jadeite*, we have MISSED you!!! So glad that you checked-in halfway through your program. You are probably losing weight, gaining muscle and looking amazing.
Can't wait until you are back and can tell us all about the your yoga program and visit to India.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Hey ladies, just checking in to say hi.
As with everyone it seems I am also super busy and have a bit of time to read posts but not so much to reply, so apologies, but great to hear all of your news.
Fab- glad you are not too hurt, and very good news no "H" got hurt in fall!
Vigee- hope your decorating goes well, would love to see some pics, I am sure they will be beauties!
Serva- welcome from also a relative newbie. We went to Helsinki last year and loved it, what a chic city to live in. BTW love your new regal addition!!
chincac - hello and hope you are not working too hard
Mindi - I hate those phantom closets, I try really hard not to let anything go in those, but my wallet doesn't thank me!!
XiangXiang - hope you and a great lunch.
Jadeite - hope your yoga is truly relaxing
MrsOwen - hope you had a great birthday.  Your work sound super interesting, do tell us more!
Kate - have a safe journey back home from Vacay


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Rant if the day:

"No Rose Tyrien?  Whadda you mean there's no Rose Tyrien?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Madam Bijoux said:


> Rant if the day:
> 
> "No Rose Tyrien?  Whadda you mean there's no Rose Tyrien?



*Madam*, you make me laugh!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

Its interesting to see everyones different responses to the dance we all have to do with H. I guess I think that its good for my SA to show me things even if I havent asked for them to learn my tastes and see what I respond to but I also have only been offered bags that dont start with a B or a K. She knows that I am obsessed with exotic leather so I think she shows me whatever she can just so I can drool over it. Well see how the relationship goes as I get ready for a K but shes sweet and loves my enthusiasm for the brand-tells me that I teach her things about the brand! My store also seems to be more favorable to Purse Forum, I gather some boutiques are not so friendly towards the forum. 

Fab, so happy to see you and so glad you were not badly injured in your fall! A few years ago I fell badly running out of the house and concussed myself. Its so scary. Hold out for your Rose PDV, I know you can do it! 

MrsJDS, hope youre enjoying ABM. We used to go a few years ago but frequented more of the street art events. I was in Miami in October and went to the Design District, the staff at H was so lovely. Theyre all so excited to move to their final new store in May. The opening sounds like itll be quite an event. I was there on a rainy day so all the boutiques were deserted, like I had the place to myself. I am still thinking about this short sleeved dark green leather jacket at Marni that was outstanding!

Vigee, Gone Girl is definitely super creepy and it definitely left me feeling weird for the rest of the evening. It was raining cats and dogs here as well. Hope you got your decor done today. And how your DH reacted to your spill on the stairs is pretty much how my DH would react too! 

Jadeite, hope youre enjoying India. 

Capri, thanks I had a lovely birthday. I wish I could talk more about my work but Im a horrible blabbermouth and already had to have mods delete posts because Im terrible at being anonymous! I own my business and frankly it is my whole life so I wish I could be less vague! 

Madam, youre too funny!


----------



## Jadeite

Madam Bijoux said:


> Rant if the day:
> 
> 
> 
> "No Rose Tyrien?  Whadda you mean there's no Rose Tyrien?




Awesome.


----------



## Jadeite

Well ladies, just another quick note before heading off the morning practice. It's 1200-strong crowd and a lot of Americans have descended upon the city here. The ones from LA are particularly....well...I dunno...of a different world altogether. I wonder if most of LA is like that. Hmmm

India is a place one lives simply so it's nice to be away from the usual lifestyle awhile. People here work very hard and earn very little so it makes me appreciate what I have even more.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello ladies! I'm almost 95% myself now. Still have a sore butt but all the extra padding helped cushion my fall.  Just goes to tell you how much I'm addicted to H when my first thought went to my bag and was so relieved to know I wasn't carrying an H bag. 

Vigee, hope you weren't badly hurt by your fall when you fell down the stairs. My DH is similar to yours. He was more irate with the building management (they're renovating the parking lot) and forgot to even ask me how I was. I'm with Mindi that if my DH didn't check on me should I fall down the stairs at home, he would be sleeping with the dogs. 

Jadeite, so nice to see you popped by! Hope your yoga  retreat is going well and de-stressing. India is one place on our bucket list--would  love to see the Taj Mahal one day. That love story is just beyond.

MrsOwen3, I'd seen pics of your work and you're so talented. I can tell you love your work. Keep focused on your K. H has so many tantalizing goodies and it's easy to get distracted. When I have a few moments I think I'm going to edit my small collection and part with some of the goodies I got this year but have never used. Some I bought because they were pretty or hard to get but really have no use for most of them (like 8 bag charms!). 

Madam, you made my day! :giggles:

I'm going to bed early. It's our DDs' Xmas concert tomorrow at 10am. So excited! 

Hi HfromT, Serva1, MrsJDS, Capri.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Monday ladies! 

Up early as usual, 4:30am and about to go run errands and then do things around the house this afternoon. Christmas decorating is almost finished, just have to put white candles in all the windows and our handyman will do that on Wednesday. All in all, a weekend. 

Will pop back in to the cafe later when I am not in such a rush. 

Hope that everyone is having a great day!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Monday ladies!
> 
> Up early as usual, 4:30am and about to go run errands and then do things around the house this afternoon. Christmas decorating is almost finished, just have to put white candles in all the windows and our handyman will do that on Wednesday. All in all, a weekend.
> 
> Will pop back in to the cafe later when I am not in such a rush.
> 
> Hope that everyone is having a great day!



Vigee, you are such an early bird! Sounds like you are almost ready for Christmas! I haven't really started any Christmas shopping but I have done some research as to what to get for people. My SO is the toughest one to buy. He has everything and things he likes/wants are normally super expensive watches or cars which I won't be able to afford! I think we will concentrate on getting some stuff for the house.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hello everybody too!


----------



## chicinthecity777

madam bijoux said:


> rant if the day:
> 
> "no rose tyrien?  Whadda you mean there's no rose tyrien?


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi Ladies - thank you for the warm welcome to this café.   You are all so nice and welcoming.  I may have popped in once a long time ago but I will definitely post more regularly.


I'm back from Miami and back into the grey and cold.  Well, it's not so cold as I did go for my morning run!  I'm glad that I got my fill of sunshine and heat as we won't see much of that for the next while!  ABM was a great experience and I have a lot of galleries to follow up with over the next year.  I didn't make it down to the H store, *Mrs Owen*, as I ran out of time.  If I am totally being honest with myself I tend to avoid H stores in locales other than my home town as I am afraid to get poor treatment elsewhere!  But the design district in Miami will be a fabulous shopping destination come next spring when all the high end stores are in.


*FabFashion*, glad to hear you are okay after your fall.  Falls hurt at the best of times and when they are worse, bones can be broken or bodies badly bruised!


Wow, *Vigee*, I admire your ability to get up so early and run errands!  Your home must be so beautifully decorated for Xmas.  I've seen your reveals and you have impeccable taste!  Our tree is up and our house is decorated.  We actually did it 2 weeks ago knowing that we would be away and our son (especially) would not be happy if we waited until this coming weekend!


*MrsOwen*, I love David Fincher the director but I've put off seeing Gone Girl as I don't think I can take the suspense right now!  Give me sappy Christmas home for the holidays movies right now and I will see Gone Girl in the new year LOL.


*Jadeite*, lucky you being in India - and doing yoga in India!  I love India.  I've been twice.  It is a feast for all five senses!


I've finished all of my xmas shopping but I agree with you *xiangxiang*, buying for a man, in my case my husband, is so hard!  I have to think and think and think of what to get for him as he is so hard to shop for!  Hopefully how that you have your list done up you can just nail them one by one and not spend too much time in traffic and store lines!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Monday, everyone! 

Vigee, I admire how you can get up so early and can still function. The only time I'd get that early is to catch a flight. I'm a night owl so I do better late than early. 

We still haven't decorated the Xmas tree yet but it's been set up with lights. Does make the space looks so much more festive. Plan to decorate tonight and tomorrow. Things take a little longer when there are "little" helping hands around. 

We attended DDs' Xmas concert this morning. All the kiddies were so cute in their costumes spreading the Christmas cheers. It was an entertaining and happy way to start a Monday. I still can't stop grinning. 

xiangxiang and MrsJDS, my DH is hard to buy for too only because he has just about everything already. But this year, I'm surprising him with an iPhone 6. He took his iphone 4S for a swim when we were in Hawaii last October and replaced it with the same phone (all the iphone 6s were out of stock) so now I just ordered him one and it should arrive this Friday. In the past I just got him boring stuff like sweaters, PJs, socks. This time he'll be so surprised!

Hope everyone is having a good start to the week. Can you believe Christmas is just around the corner?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Back to this cafe and this is the first thread that I run to, lol. We haven't hired a new housekeeper yet and this is like keeping the Titanic afloat! Lots to do and both DH and I are perfectionists, so between errands and the house ~ you can only imagine. 

My DH is difficult to buy gifts for the holidays, too. First off, he wants only practical items that he thinks that he needs. We have to discover this because he NEVER tells us. No frivolous stuff! Second, like everyone's DH here, he has EVERYTHING. It's a challenge, I grant you that but I am all finished buying for him this holiday season. Whew. 

*xaingxaing*, you are so lucky that you can buy your SO things for your new house! That makes it a little easier.  One year we actually bought DH an egg-poaching pan from WIlliams-Sonoma as one of his gifts, lol. We were desperate for ideas that holiday Christmas. 

*MrsJDS*, Your son sounds like our DDs ~ if there aren't little white lights on the iron fence and wreaths on the gates, there are major problems! I might go to an H when traveling but rarely buy except in Luzern, Switzerland with my BFF. I am totally loyal to my local SA here at home. Also, welcome back to the cold after ABM! I am sure that you had a great time and wish you were still in the Miami sunshine. 

*Fabfashion*, your DDs Christmas concert must have been too adorable. Have always loved going to these events and find the children so angelic. They are all like little nuggets of joy. Glad that you are feeling okay after your fall and good luck with the holiday decorating during the next few days. 

Hope that everyone had a pleasant day and is taking it easy now.


----------



## Jadeite

Hi Fab, hope you're getting better quick as the holidays are coming. 
What's everyone up to for the festivities? 

I'm just about quiet tired out and ready to go home anytime. Two more days to go before I get to snuggle my dogs.


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite said:


> Hi Fab, hope you're getting better quick as the holidays are coming.
> What's everyone up to for the festivities?
> 
> I'm just about quiet tired out and ready to go home anytime. Two more days to go before I get to snuggle my dogs.



Bet your dogs miss you. It will be nice to be home - your trip does sound fantastic-incredible opportunity. I know how you enjoy the hay bale stories. Delivery here this morning , I stacked 92 bales.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all! 

I took a half day to get some shopping done and would you believe it was practically a total bust? I couldn't find any of the things I was looking for to give DH for Christmas, all sold out already. I did a couple of returns and had an appointment at H with my lovely SA. We chatted wish list, figured out my PO for my Kelly (exciting!) and I had a little store credit for the twilly DH got me that I already have and I could NOT find a thing that I had to have. 

I was almost swayed by the mens Ghost cashmere scarf but it seems too fragile and I'm sure I'd snag it in a minute. It was so light and airy. No sign of Spring scarves, no SLGs that I could use. I tried on the Roulis which I loved. It was white Clemence though so not for me, I wear so much denim I think color transfer would be an issue. Basically though I couldn't find anything to buy I think my wish list has gotten much more specific. Probably means a long wait for some things but I like not feeling overwhelmed by decision and temptation.  I love exotic so very much, I think I'm going to hold out for an exotic Bearn. Bearn is my favorite wallet and seems like a perfect size for me. I will be waiting a while for that to turn up at my boutique. An exotic bag is not in my future unless something major happens for my business, so you never know! 

As for my Kelly, I'm aiming for a 40cm Retourne, open on hardware color and I gave a few choices for color, Colvert or Vert Anglais.  Even though I think it will be a while, I'm excited!

I then wandered around the mall seeking a perfect ankle boot, a clutch for 3 holiday parties this week and gifts for DH that are actually in stock. I came up with exactly nothing except a pair of Charlotte Olympia flats (photo in the non H indulgences thread). I tried on so many bags but nothing really sang to me at a spontaneous price. I would have gone for a Celine Trio if I could have found a black one but none to be had. DH asked if I was ok when I came home with only my little shoes!


----------



## MSO13

Catching up with today's posts, it looks like everyone's DH is tough to shop for. Mine is actually pretty easy and likes generally everything I buy him but this year all my go to basics are out of stock and it's driving me crazy. I'm waiting for inspiration to strike. DH got all he wanted this year, we sold an investment house that we've been trying to get rid of for a while today so he's pumped!

Jadeite, I'm sure your dogs will be so excited to see you! I'm curious about the yoga trip to India and the LA visitors. I live in a very hippie neighborhood in the US and yoga is very, very popular here. I don't practice myself but I'm always struck by how our friends co-opt a culture they don't really seem to understand. I think for almost everyone I know yoga is about fitness with a side of spirituality when it suits them.  I think I get what you mean about the LA visitors. 

MrsJDS, yes I feel that I should have enjoyed a light holiday movie instead of Gone Girl but it was very good. Since you love David Fincher, you'll also love the soundtrack by Trent Reznor/Atticus Ross who have done a few of his recent movies. They're masters with the score which is perfect for the movie. Glad you enjoyed ABM! I know what you mean about other H locations but I've been pleasantly surprised by excellent service and the few I've visited. My SA has encouraged me to look for CDCs where I can because my boutique doesn't get very many exotics. 

Vigee, sorry you've not found a new housekeeper. This is a rough time of year to be short handed and it sounds like you've got a lot going on! Hope you find someone soon! I'm sure your holiday decor looks lovely.

Fab, the holiday concert sounds adorable. I bet all the decorating together will make for such happy memories. DH and I will probably grab a tree together next weekend when I'm done with my weekend projects for a little while. I'm thinking of editing a few items from my H collection as well to pad my Kelly fund a bit. It'll probably feel really good to let a few things go!

Biscuit, I moved hay bales for a fancy "rustic" party once if you can imagine. That's hard work, are you in amazing shape?


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Hi Ladies - thank you for the warm welcome to this café.   You are all so nice and welcoming.  I may have popped in once a long time ago but I will definitely post more regularly.
> 
> 
> I'm back from Miami and back into the grey and cold.  Well, it's not so cold as I did go for my morning run!  I'm glad that I got my fill of sunshine and heat as we won't see much of that for the next while!  ABM was a great experience and I have a lot of galleries to follow up with over the next year.  I didn't make it down to the H store, *Mrs Owen*, as I ran out of time.  If I am totally being honest with myself I tend to avoid H stores in locales other than my home town as I am afraid to get poor treatment elsewhere!  But the design district in Miami will be a fabulous shopping destination come next spring when all the high end stores are in.
> 
> I've finished all of my xmas shopping but I agree with you *xiangxiang*, buying for a man, in my case my husband, is so hard!  I have to think and think and think of what to get for him as he is so hard to shop for!  Hopefully how that you have your list done up you can just nail them one by one and not spend too much time in traffic and store lines!





Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, everyone!
> 
> xiangxiang and MrsJDS, my DH is hard to buy for too only because he has just about everything already. But this year, I'm surprising him with an iPhone 6. He took his iphone 4S for a swim when we were in Hawaii last October and replaced it with the same phone (all the iphone 6s were out of stock) so now I just ordered him one and it should arrive this Friday. In the past I just got him boring stuff like sweaters, PJs, socks. This time he'll be so surprised!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good start to the week. Can you believe Christmas is just around the corner?





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Back to this cafe and this is the first thread that I run to, lol. We haven't hired a new housekeeper yet and this is like keeping the Titanic afloat! Lots to do and both DH and I are perfectionists, so between errands and the house ~ you can only imagine.
> 
> My DH is difficult to buy gifts for the holidays, too. First off, he wants only practical items that he thinks that he needs. We have to discover this because he NEVER tells us. No frivolous stuff! Second, like everyone's DH here, he has EVERYTHING. It's a challenge, I grant you that but I am all finished buying for him this holiday season. Whew.
> 
> *xaingxaing*, you are so lucky that you can buy your SO things for your new house! That makes it a little easier.  One year we actually bought DH an egg-poaching pan from WIlliams-Sonoma as one of his gifts, lol. We were desperate for ideas that holiday Christmas.
> 
> Hope that everyone had a pleasant day and is taking it easy now.



*MrsJDS, Fabfashion, VigeeLeBrun*, I am glad I am not alone on this gift buying for men problem. I thought about iPhone 6 but guess what? My SO got himself one last week! So that's no longer an option. 

*Vigee*, my SO would love to receive anything he doesn't have from William Sonoma but we are too far away from a WS store right now! He says he wants stuff for the house, but what he really mean is he wants stuff for his man cave in the house, aka, the cinema. Yesterday, I discovered he has a wish list on Amazon. And I had a quick look, yep, mostly gadgets for the cinema + some other electronics etc! Seems like my problem is solved.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Catching up with today's posts, it looks like everyone's DH is tough to shop for. Mine is actually pretty easy and likes generally everything I buy him but this year all my go to basics are out of stock and it's driving me crazy. I'm waiting for inspiration to strike. DH got all he wanted this year, we sold an investment house that we've been trying to get rid of for a while today so he's pumped!
> 
> Jadeite, I'm sure your dogs will be so excited to see you! I'm curious about the yoga trip to India and the LA visitors. I live in a very hippie neighborhood in the US and yoga is very, very popular here. I don't practice myself but I'm always struck by how our friends co-opt a culture they don't really seem to understand. I think for almost everyone I know yoga is about fitness with a side of spirituality when it suits them.  I think I get what you mean about the LA visitors.
> 
> MrsJDS, yes I feel that I should have enjoyed a light holiday movie instead of Gone Girl but it was very good. Since you love David Fincher, you'll also love the soundtrack by Trent Reznor/Atticus Ross who have done a few of his recent movies. They're masters with the score which is perfect for the movie. Glad you enjoyed ABM! I know what you mean about other H locations but I've been pleasantly surprised by excellent service and the few I've visited. My SA has encouraged me to look for CDCs where I can because my boutique doesn't get very many exotics.
> 
> Vigee, sorry you've not found a new housekeeper. This is a rough time of year to be short handed and it sounds like you've got a lot going on! Hope you find someone soon! I'm sure your holiday decor looks lovely.
> 
> Fab, the holiday concert sounds adorable. I bet all the decorating together will make for such happy memories. DH and I will probably grab a tree together next weekend when I'm done with my weekend projects for a little while. I'm thinking of editing a few items from my H collection as well to pad my Kelly fund a bit. It'll probably feel really good to let a few things go!
> 
> Biscuit, I moved hay bales for a fancy "rustic" party once if you can imagine. That's hard work, are you in amazing shape?



*MrsOwen*, you are lucky with gifting your DH, or you are just a smart shopper! Congratulation on the sale of your investment house!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Catching up with today's posts, it looks like everyone's DH is tough to shop for. Mine is actually pretty easy and likes generally everything I buy him but this year all my go to basics are out of stock and it's driving me crazy. I'm waiting for inspiration to strike. DH got all he wanted this year, we sold an investment house that we've been trying to get rid of for a while today so he's pumped!
> 
> Jadeite, I'm sure your dogs will be so excited to see you! I'm curious about the yoga trip to India and the LA visitors. I live in a very hippie neighborhood in the US and yoga is very, very popular here. I don't practice myself but I'm always struck by how our friends co-opt a culture they don't really seem to understand. I think for almost everyone I know yoga is about fitness with a side of spirituality when it suits them.  I think I get what you mean about the LA visitors.
> 
> MrsJDS, yes I feel that I should have enjoyed a light holiday movie instead of Gone Girl but it was very good. Since you love David Fincher, you'll also love the soundtrack by Trent Reznor/Atticus Ross who have done a few of his recent movies. They're masters with the score which is perfect for the movie. Glad you enjoyed ABM! I know what you mean about other H locations but I've been pleasantly surprised by excellent service and the few I've visited. My SA has encouraged me to look for CDCs where I can because my boutique doesn't get very many exotics.
> 
> Vigee, sorry you've not found a new housekeeper. This is a rough time of year to be short handed and it sounds like you've got a lot going on! Hope you find someone soon! I'm sure your holiday decor looks lovely.
> 
> Fab, the holiday concert sounds adorable. I bet all the decorating together will make for such happy memories. DH and I will probably grab a tree together next weekend when I'm done with my weekend projects for a little while. *I'm thinking of editing a few items from my H collection as well to pad my Kelly fund a bit. It'll probably feel really good to let a few things go!*
> 
> Biscuit, I moved hay bales for a fancy "rustic" party once if you can imagine. That's hard work, are you in amazing shape?



*MrsOwen*, I edited quite a few accessories and scarves/GMs from my collection to add to my slush fund in order to buy 3 Bs in 2 months from H this past year. Mainly sold items that I liked but did not wear enough to justify keeping and my priorities simply have changed regarding H. At first as an H customer, my purchases were mainly scarves, scarves and more scarves and then I graduated on to building a huge CDC collection. It did feel good to let some things go. Now my H accessories are more balanced in every category and I am quite happy. 

*xiangxiang*, so glad that you found your SO's WL on Amazon. This is going to make gift giving incredibly easy for you this Christmas. Love the idea of a cinema room in your new house. How many chairs are you putting in and what size screen? We have a room downstairs that is beautifully decorated with a lovely bar, etc but my DH bought a huge POOL TABLE, which none of us plays and never has, lol. No-one uses this room. It sits virtually devoid of people 100% of the time. We could easily turn it in to a cinema room and it would be used much more often.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, so glad that you found your SO's WL on Amazon. This is going to make gift giving incredibly easy for you this Christmas. Love the idea of a cinema room in your new house. How many chairs are you putting in and what size screen? We have a room downstairs that is beautifully decorated with a lovely bar, etc but my DH bought a huge POOL TABLE, which none of us plays and never has, lol. No-one uses this room. It sits virtually devoid of people 100% of the time. We could easily turn it in to a cinema room and it would be used much more often.



Oh you should totally turn the pool table room into a cinema! My SO suggested buying a pool table before but I said unless it's going to be placed in some part of the triple garage, forget about it because I don't play pool either! So we are not having a pool table. 

We haven't decided what screen we are going to put in there. Originally neither of us liked the idea of a projector TV but after a little research, apparently there are now very very good projector TVs around. If not, then we are thinking about the new Samsung 85 inch OLED TV.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Oh you should totally turn the pool table room into a cinema! My SO suggested buying a pool table before but I said unless it's going to be placed in some part of the triple garage, forget about it because I don't play pool either! So we are not having a pool table.
> 
> We haven't decided what screen we are going to put in there. Originally neither of us liked the idea of a projector TV but after a little research, apparently there are now very very good projector TVs around. *If not, then we are thinking about the new Samsung 85 inch OLED TV.*



*xiangxiang*, thanks for the information regarding the Samsung 85 inch OLED TV. Going to check in to it now! That pool table must go, lol. Smart move NOT to put a pool table in your house, it really has NEVER been used by our family!


----------



## Jadeite

biscuit1 said:


> Bet your dogs miss you. It will be nice to be home - your trip does sound fantastic-incredible opportunity. I know how you enjoy the hay bale stories. Delivery here this morning , I stacked 92 bales.




Biscuit! 92 bales is a feat. It sounds daunting. How is the stacking done, with pure simple arm power or there's some equipment. 
Are the horse-shoe guys (can't remember the term for them) involved?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

biscuit1 said:


> Bet your dogs miss you. It will be nice to be home - your trip does sound fantastic-incredible opportunity. I know how you enjoy the hay bale stories. Delivery here this morning , I stacked 92 bales.



*biscuit*, hope that you had help with all of those bales of hay! 92 bales sounds like an incredible amount to stack. WHEW.


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite said:


> Biscuit! 92 bales is a feat. It sounds daunting. How is the stacking done, with pure simple arm power or there's some equipment.
> Are the horse-shoe guys (can't remember the term for them) involved?



No cute farriers involved but hayman is nice. He showed up around 8:30 am and backed his trailer up to barn. My big splurge here years ago was a hay elevator. Looks like a ladder with a chain (like a bicycle but huge) with teeth. It's placed at an angle and has a motor on it.  Hay man tosses bales off trailer and places onto gizmo machine. They chugg up to hay loft. Hayman's helper Dino grabs bales off elevator and throws them to me. I drag them across attic and stack. Rows of ten so I can keep track of inventory and my bill ! First 2 rows are easy but then you have to start climbing and lifting- that's the hard part.
By 9:15 we were finished. He will be back with one more load next week and the larger furkids will be set for winter.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Tuesday, ladies! 

Jadeite, how's your yoga retreat coming along? One more day to go. Yay! I'm sure you'll be so happy to see your dogs. Ours will stick like glue to our side the first day we're back. One or two of them may leave us a 'welcome present' just to tell us how much they missed us. LOL. 

xiangxiang, so glad you found your SO's WL. Did he leave that on purpose?  At least shopping will be a cinch now. I'm going to check out the Samsung TV as well--thanks for the tip! I've been trying to get DH to start the basement and have been dangling various carrots with no results--I think this will be the BIG carrot I need. 

Vigee, you have a gorgeous H collection! I wish I could live in your closet--I bet I'll be in H heaven. It's hard though to decide to part with any H item even though I don't use it. I think it's the perceived scarcity of H items and how long it takes to track certain items down. I've got to just bite the bullet and start taking some pics.  

biscuit, you must have beautiful and toned arms. That's quite an accomplishment. I couldn't even lift my DDs into the grocery cart--that's how out of shape I am. :shame: I hope you had help. A hot horse shoer like Jadeite said would help get the job done a lot quicker (or slower).  

MrsOwen, congrats on selling your investment property! I hope you have better luck with your Xmas shopping this week. 

MrsJDS, hope you're staying warm. I find it's hard to come back to a cold weather from warm climate. It seems even colder somehow. Here sending you some sunshine.


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> No cute farriers involved but hayman is nice. He showed up around 8:30 am and backed his trailer up to barn. My big splurge here years ago was a hay elevator. Looks like a ladder with a chain (like a bicycle but huge) with teeth. It's placed at an angle and has a motor on it.  Hay man tosses bales off trailer and places onto gizmo machine. They chugg up to hay loft. Hayman's helper Dino grabs bales off elevator and throws them to me. I drag them across attic and stack. Rows of ten so I can keep track of inventory and my bill ! First 2 rows are easy but then you have to start climbing and lifting- that's the hard part.
> By 9:15 we were finished. He will be back with one more load next week and the larger furkids will be set for winter.


Wow! 92 bales in 45 minutes! biscuit, that must be record time. Hope your hayman was nice to look at.


----------



## Jadeite

biscuit1 said:


> No cute farriers involved but hayman is nice. He showed up around 8:30 am and backed his trailer up to barn. Hayman's helper Dino grabs bales off elevator and throws them to me. I drag them across attic and stack. Rows of ten so I can keep track of inventory and my bill ! First 2 rows are easy but then you have to start climbing and lifting- that's the hard part.
> 
> By 9:15 we were finished. He will be back with one more load next week and the larger furkids will be set for winter.




45 mins for 92 bales. Even with equipment that is a stunning 6 bales/min you're stacking plus climbing up and down. One bale each 12 secs. A real feat I say! And some mightily toned arms and legs.


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion said:


> Wow! 92 bales in 45 minutes! biscuit, that must be record time. Hope your hayman was nice to look at.



There really isn't any time to look ! They move fast and I had to keep up with them. That translates to - this is ridiculous,I'm too old for this . The last 30 bales came off truck so the Dino helper guy was loading bales at ground level and I had to move and stack everything myself. I did yell down to them at one point saying they were trying to kill me.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> 45 mins for 92 bales. Even with equipment that is a stunning 6 bales/min you're stacking plus climbing up and down. *One bale each 12 secs.* A real feat I say! And some mightily toned arms and legs.



*Jadeite*, you can really do the math!!! I'm impressed with the caliber of ladies participating in this cafe. *Fabfashion*, you are welcome to live in my closet. Maybe more of my H will see the light of day, lol. Right now, most of it is simply resting quietly.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Jadeite*, you can really do the math!!! I'm impressed with the caliber of ladies participating in this cafe. *Fabfashion*, you are welcome to live in my closet. Maybe more of my H will see the light of day, lol. Right now, most of it is simply resting quietly.


Thank you, Vigee. You're always so sweet. Wish we all live a lot closer together--wouldn't it be nice to have a cafe meet up. Speaking of which, is anyone here going to the Las Vegas tPF-wide meet next year?

Jadeite, I too am very impressed with your math. Yoga must be giving the mind much clarity. 

biscuit, Jadeite's calculation of 1 bale per 12 secs just boggles my mind. How big are these bales and how heavy is it? May be I should come visit you for a week and I'll come back strong and toned. Jadeite, may be next time you and I can try biscuit's place for a retreat instead.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you, Vigee. You're always so sweet. Wish we all live a lot closer together--wouldn't it be nice to have a cafe meet up. Speaking of which, *is anyone here going to the Las Vegas tPF-wide meet next year?*
> 
> Jadeite, I too am very impressed with your math. Yoga must be giving the mind much clarity.
> 
> biscuit, Jadeite's calculation of 1 bale per 12 secs just boggles my mind. How big are these bales and how heavy is it? May be I should come visit you for a week and I'll come back strong and toned. Jadeite, may be next time you and I can try biscuit's place for a retreat instead.



*Fabfashion*, I am actually thinking of going to the TPF Las Vegas meet-up, especially if I am in Los Angeles in April. Sounds like fun!


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> There really isn't any time to look ! They move fast and I had to keep up with them. That translates to - this is ridiculous,I'm too old for this . The last 30 bales came off truck so the Dino helper guy was loading bales at ground level and I had to move and stack everything myself. I did yell down to them at one point saying they were trying to kill me.


biscuit, I'm sure you're more fit than a lot of people (me especially!). I drive to work, sit on my butt all day, drive home, then sit on my sofa all evening to watch TV/browse the internet, then bed. The only part of me that get a lot of exercise is my fingers! But I think I'm slowly developing carpal tunnel syndrome. All this physical work will keep you strong and young.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, I am actually thinking of going to the TPF Las Vegas meet-up, especially if I am in Los Angeles in April. Sounds like fun!


That sounds like so much fun, Vigee! I wish I could go. We'll be in Hawaii in March (we're readjusting back to yearly in March starting next year) and will just be getting back. May be I can sneak away for a few days and leave DH to take care of DDs.  Will have to see closer to that date but would love to hear all about it if I can't make it.


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite said:


> 45 mins for 92 bales. Even with equipment that is a stunning 6 bales/min you're stacking plus climbing up and down. One bale each 12 secs. A real feat I say! And some mightily toned arms and legs.



I am stunned with your math brain.


----------



## Mindi B

biscuit, I am in awe of your hay-baling.  :worthy:
For you ladies who have sold some of your H collection, may I ask what site(s) you use?  Please PM me if you wish to share.  I would definitely consider some curating of my collection, but have no idea where to go--and I'm kind of afraid of eBay.
Jadeite, the trip to India is very exciting!  I admire your globetrotting ways.  I do practice yoga and my yogi is very devoted to the underlying spirituality of practice (though he does tend to embrace rather a mish-mash of "religious" perspectives), but I admit I view it primarily as a means of achieving fitness.  Still, from what I know of the deeper components of yoga, it is remarkable how much parallel exists between many of the major philosophical schools of thought.  From Freud to Dharma, many great thinkers have come to very similar conclusions about humanity.
I am ALMOST done with my holiday shopping.  Got most everything mailed off to their destinations yesterday.  Just a few things remain to arrive and get examined, wrapped and shipped.  Whew!


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion said:


> biscuit, I'm sure you're more fit than a lot of people (me especially!). I drive to work, sit on my butt all day, drive home, then sit on my sofa all evening to watch TV/browse the internet, then bed. The only part of me that get a lot of exercise is my fingers! But I think I'm slowly developing carpal tunnel syndrome. All this physical work will keep you strong and young.



I think at this point it's ageing me. Hay guy must be at least 15 years younger than I am.
These bales are roughly 45' x20 x20" and on average 45 pounds.  They are wrapped with 2 strings all the way around and that's what you grab hold of to toss.


----------



## Mindi B

I couldn't do it.  Especially not at that speed.  It has to be hard on the back!  Eeep.  Hope those large furkids appreciate what their ma does for them.


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> biscuit, I am in awe of your hay-baling. :worthy:
> *For you ladies who have sold some of your H collection, may I ask what site(s) you use?* Please PM me if you wish to share. I would definitely consider some curating of my collection, but have no idea where to go--and I'm kind of afraid of eBay.
> Jadeite, the trip to India is very exciting! I admire your globetrotting ways. I do practice yoga and my yogi is very devoted to the underlying spirituality of practice (though he does tend to embrace rather a mish-mash of "religious" perspectives), but I admit I view it primarily as a means of achieving fitness. Still, from what I know of the deeper components of yoga, it is remarkable how much parallel exists between many of the major philosophical schools of thought. From Freud to Dharma, many great thinkers have come to very similar conclusions about humanity.
> I am ALMOST done with my holiday shopping. Got most everything mailed off to their destinations yesterday. Just a few things remain to arrive and get examined, wrapped and shipped. Whew!


 
I too would love to know the best way to find new home for my H items. Please PM me too.  I know I definitely won't be sending mine to Neiman Marcus where they'll be marked up unreasonably above the retail price on the Heritage Auction. Crazy!


----------



## Suncatcher

Biscuit1, that is impressive.  Trainers all over create exercises that mimic the grab/hold/toss action you do throwing bales of hay.  I also find it interesting how we come from such varied backgrounds and life settings but are bonded by our love of H.


Vigee, I too would love to live in your closet!  All I can say is ooh-la-la!  I am paying attention to the national meet up - sounds like a ton of fun - but I probably won't be able to make it.


Mindi, I too have wondered how to sell items but not on Ebay.  (Mainly because I have never purchased or sold on Ebay so I would be one of those zero feedback buyers/sellers.)  At this point I have resorted to passing items on to my mother ... others make it look so easy to sell but it seems like a lot of work to me!


Xiangxiang - men and their electronics - I guess it is similar to women and their jewellry?!?  Thankfully electronics have a short life span, otherwise us women would really run out of gift ideas after a few years!   


Fabfashion - your children's xmas pageant sounded adorable.  Those are such special moments, aren't they?!?


MrsOwen - congratulations on selling your investment property!  It is stressful when things sit on the market so you must feel like a load has been lifted!


I am unable to attach emoticons to my messages - is it because I am on a windows based computer?  I see the emoticon option but when I click on it nothing happens.


Hope you are all having a fabulous day!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

biscuit1 said:


> I think at this point it's ageing me. Hay guy must be at least 15 years younger than I am.
> These bales are roughly 45' x20 x20" and on average 45 pounds.  They are wrapped with 2 strings all the way around and that's what you grab hold of to toss.



*biscuit*, NO. WAY. COULD. I. DO. THIS.


----------



## biscuit1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *biscuit*, NO. WAY. COULD. I. DO. THIS.



Vigee- I never thought I could or would have to . As Darwin said- adapt , move or die.
I hate moving so I have adapted.
Guess I will never have to go to a gym. Not that I could squeeze in the time to do one more thing. Just finished 10th sheet of biscuits.Great squat exercises opening lower oven and taking trays in and out. Need more peanut butter but we are experiencing same weather as Mindi and probably safer to stay home.
Plus garage door will not open to let my car out.Next you know what project to tackle.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Biscuit1, that is impressive.  Trainers all over create exercises that mimic the grab/hold/toss action you do throwing bales of hay.  I also find it interesting how we come from such varied backgrounds and life settings but are bonded by our love of H.
> 
> 
> Vigee, I too would love to live in your closet!  All I can say is ooh-la-la!  I am paying attention to the national meet up - sounds like a ton of fun - but I probably won't be able to make it.
> 
> 
> Mindi, I too have wondered how to sell items but not on Ebay.  (Mainly because I have never purchased or sold on Ebay so I would be one of those zero feedback buyers/sellers.)  At this point I have resorted to passing items on to my mother ... others make it look so easy to sell but it seems like a lot of work to me!
> 
> 
> Xiangxiang - men and their electronics - I guess it is similar to women and their jewellry?!?  Thankfully electronics have a short life span, otherwise us women would really run out of gift ideas after a few years!
> 
> 
> Fabfashion - your children's xmas pageant sounded adorable.  Those are such special moments, aren't they?!?
> 
> 
> MrsOwen - congratulations on selling your investment property!  It is stressful when things sit on the market so you must feel like a load has been lifted!
> 
> 
> I am unable to attach emoticons to my messages - is it because I am on a windows based computer?  I see the emoticon option but when I click on it nothing happens.
> 
> 
> Hope you are all having a fabulous day!!!


Hi MrsJDS.  The concert was so special! The kiddies were super adorable. Their Jingle Bells rendition was especially hilarious. There were 4 kids playing on a large xylophone at a certain tempo but the chorus was way ahead. The chorus got to the part where they sang 'Hey!' and then the music would catch up with it about 5 seconds later. Too cute! Thank goodness for all the digital cameras and camcorders to capture these special moments. What did people ever do decades ago? 

When I click on the emoticons button on my work PC, I get another pop up window where I can click on the ones I want. Does yours do that?


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> biscuit, I am in awe of your hay-baling. :worthy:
> For you ladies who have sold some of your H collection, may I ask what site(s) you use? Please PM me if you wish to share. I would definitely consider some curating of my collection, but have no idea where to go--and I'm kind of afraid of eBay.
> Jadeite, the trip to India is very exciting! I admire your globetrotting ways. I do practice yoga and my yogi is very devoted to the underlying spirituality of practice (though he does tend to embrace rather a mish-mash of "religious" perspectives), but I admit I view it primarily as a means of achieving fitness. Still, from what I know of the deeper components of yoga, it is remarkable how much parallel exists between many of the major philosophical schools of thought. From Freud to Dharma, many great thinkers have come to very similar conclusions about humanity.
> I am ALMOST done with my holiday shopping. Got most everything mailed off to their destinations yesterday. Just a few things remain to arrive and get examined, wrapped and shipped. Whew!


 
Mindi, you just reminded me that I haven't done my Xmas cards. Oh no! And here I am so pleased with myself for finishing my Xmas shopping last week. Then now I realized I need to add 3 more kids to my list.


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> Hi MrsJDS.  The concert was so special! The kiddies were super adorable. Their Jingle Bells rendition was especially hilarious. There were 4 kids playing on a large xylophone at a certain tempo but the chorus was way ahead. The chorus got to the part where they sang 'Hey!' and then the music would catch up with it about 5 seconds later. Too cute! Thank goodness for all the digital cameras and camcorders to capture these special moments. What did people ever do decades ago?
> 
> When I click on the emoticons button on my work PC, I get another pop up window where I can click on the ones I want. Does yours do that?


 
I don't get a pop up window that THAT may be the problem!  I may be disabling pop ups ... will look for the box that will allow me to enable pop ups next time I try That is the cutest story about the off timing rendition of Jingle Bells!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Mindi, you just reminded me that I haven't done my Xmas cards. Oh no! And here I am so pleased with myself for finishing my Xmas shopping last week. Then now I realized I need to add 3 more kids to my list.





MrsJDS said:


> I don't get a pop up window that THAT may be the problem!  I may be disabling pop ups ... will look for the box that will allow me to enable pop ups next time I try That is the cutest story about the off timing rendition of Jingle Bells!



*Fabfashion*, DH writes and mails all the family Christmas cards, thank goodness. We all know how lazy I can be when I put my mind to it ~ think of this past summer and our swimming pool ~ so, those holiday cards would never get finished by me, lol. 

*MrsJDS*, your browser probably has pop-ups disabled. Maybe check your Preferences and confirm that pop-ups from TPF are accepted. 

*biscuit*, it's a very rainy Tuesday here and hoping that your garage door can be easily fixed. Ours has a cord to pull on for it to work manually. Fingers crossed!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Xiangxiang - men and their electronics - I guess it is similar to women and their jewellry?!?  Thankfully electronics have a short life span, otherwise us women would really run out of gift ideas after a few years!
> 
> Hope you are all having a fabulous day!!!



Tell me about it dear! The problem with electronics is that most of the depreciate so quickly and a year later they are almost worthless! Hee hee a bit exaggeration what you get my drift, while gold and diamonds on the other hand...


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *biscuit*, NO. WAY. COULD. I. DO. THIS.



Add me to the list of "cannot do it to save my life"!


----------



## katekluet

Wow, lots happening here in the cafe! 
Biscuit, I am impressed with your handling the hay bales. I thought of you and your dog biscuit baking while DD and I made Christmas cookies for two days...we laughed a lot and had fun and they turned out wonderfully....although some landed around my waist. 
FabF, glad you are recovered from that fall, how fun to see the kids concert...and yes, I plan to go to the TPF event in Vegas, only an hour flight for me, I wish some of you cafe buddies would come, that would make it extra special!
Interested to hear how some of you edit your H items....
We did a media room and love it! Got movie house red comfy chairs, very fun..we use it often.i am not sure I know how to operate all the electronic stuff on my own though....
Mrs JDS, glad your Florida trip was so great, enjoyed hearing about it
Mrs Owen, exciting to be planning your Kelly!
Jadeite, 1200 yogis in one place? Amazing!! Hope it was a great experience. What language is everything conducted in?does everyone stay in one compound?
XiangXiang, smart of you to find that wish list.


----------



## biscuit1

*biscuit*, it's a very rainy Tuesday here and hoping that your garage door can be easily fixed. Ours has a cord to pull on for it to work manually. Fingers crossed! [/QUOTE]

Vigee, thank you. I am going to have to yank that cord tomorrow.My fear of cord has been that entire rail on ceiling would come crashing down onto car. I've already broken one car windshield this week.


----------



## Jadeite

biscuit1 said:


> These bales are roughly 45' x20 x20" and on average 45 pounds.  They are wrapped with 2 strings all the way around and that's what you grab hold of to toss.




Umm. That's like tossing 9 year old kids. 92 times. :o

At this point my jaw has dropped to the ground. You are probably fitter than any of those gym going fitness trainers.


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Jadeite, I too am very impressed with your math. Yoga must be giving the mind much clarity.
> 
> biscuit, Jadeite's calculation of 1 bale per 12 secs just boggles my mind. How big are these bales and how heavy is it? May be I should come visit you for a week and I'll come back strong and toned. Jadeite, may be next time you and I can try biscuit's place for a retreat instead.




You remember that road trip we talked about with Vigee driving and we are piled up in her car with Kate's hippy dogs? I think one of the destination should be to biscuit's "retreat". There seems to be some mighty action with horse shoe guys and hay guys going on there. Good for the soul.


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Add me to the list of "cannot do it to save my life"!




Might have to reconsider that if doing so gets Mr fireplace hottie's attention?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> You remember that road trip we talked about with Vigee driving and we are piled up in her car with Kate's hippy dogs? I think one of the destination should be to biscuit's "retreat". There seems to be some mighty action with horse shoe guys and hay guys going on there. Good for the soul.



J*adeite*, I'm still up for it!


----------



## Jadeite

katekluet said:


> Jadeite, 1200 yogis in one place? Amazing!! Hope it was a great experience. What language is everything conducted in?does everyone stay in one compound?
> XiangXiang, smart of you to find that wish list.




Yes it's a once in a lifetime opportunity as its in honour of the 70th birthday of the guru. Classes are in English and the practice is held at a large convention hall. It's pretty awesome. But I am tired and ready to go home. Last one this morning and off for a 5 hour car ride to the airport.


----------



## Jadeite

This is what traffic in an Indian city looks like. Plus everyone honks.


----------



## Jadeite

And how crowded their public transport are.


----------



## katekluet

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2828182
> 
> 
> This is what traffic in an Indian city looks like. Plus everyone honks.



Looks like this would unravel all the peace and calm from the yoga!


----------



## Jadeite

Exactly. So I hide in the hotel.


----------



## katekluet

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2828182
> 
> 
> This is what traffic in an Indian city looks like. Plus everyone honks.





Jadeite said:


> You remember that road trip we talked about with Vigee driving and we are piled up in her car with Kate's hippy dogs? I think one of the destination should be to biscuit's "retreat". There seems to be some mighty action with horse shoe guys and hay guys going on there. Good for the soul.


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite said:


> Umm. That's like tossing 9 year old kids. 92 times. :o
> 
> At this point my jaw has dropped to the ground. You are probably fitter than any of those gym going fitness trainers.



I haven't laughed out loud that hard in years !!! Thank you , it was much needed.
Your trip sounds fascinating. Photos incredible. I just do what needs to get done, you have such discipline to meditate,yoga  and think clearly - especially the math.
I always say I want to have my life dry cleaned, I think yours is and you just have to decide if you want boxes or hangers.
Safe travels home.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Tell me about it dear! The problem with electronics is that most of the depreciate so quickly and a year later they are almost worthless! Hee hee a bit exaggeration what you get my drift, while gold and diamonds on the other hand...


xiangxiang, gold and diamonds for me any day.  My mom, who's from the war era, always said jewelry is an investment because you can sell it during a war. I just buy because I like shiny things but a side benefit doesn't hurt.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> You remember that road trip we talked about with Vigee driving and we are piled up in her car with Kate's hippy dogs? I think one of the destination should be to biscuit's "retreat". There seems to be some mighty action with horse shoe guys and hay guys going on there. Good for the soul.


Hot horse shoe guys and hot bale guys--I'm in! xiangxiang has been hogging Mr. Hot Fireplace for weeks already. I don't think there will be much left of him for chincac let alone for us. biscuit's guys sound a lot fitter--there'll be plenty energy for us girls.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> And how crowded their public transport are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2828184


Jadeite, I hope this isn't your airport transportation.  This takes the open air double decker to the next level. 

Funny aside, do have a safe trip home though.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Umm. That's like tossing 9 year old kids. 92 times. :o
> 
> At this point my jaw has dropped to the ground. You are probably fitter than any of those gym going fitness trainers.


Okay, one of my twins is 35 lbs and the other is 25 lbs. So if I toss them on to the bed alternately for 30 minutes, 3 times a week, I can be half as fit as biscuit? My head hurts and I can't do the math.


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> Wow, lots happening here in the cafe!
> Biscuit, I am impressed with your handling the hay bales. I thought of you and your dog biscuit baking while DD and I made Christmas cookies for two days...we laughed a lot and had fun and they turned out wonderfully....although some landed around my waist.
> FabF, glad you are recovered from that fall, how fun to see the kids concert...and yes, I plan to go to the TPF event in Vegas, only an hour flight for me, I wish some of you cafe buddies would come, that would make it extra special!
> Interested to hear how some of you edit your H items....
> We did a media room and love it! Got movie house red comfy chairs, very fun..we use it often.i am not sure I know how to operate all the electronic stuff on my own though....
> Mrs JDS, glad your Florida trip was so great, enjoyed hearing about it
> Mrs Owen, exciting to be planning your Kelly!
> Jadeite, 1200 yogis in one place? Amazing!! Hope it was a great experience. What language is everything conducted in?does everyone stay in one compound?
> XiangXiang, smart of you to find that wish list.


Kate, that's so exciting that both you and Vigee will be going to Vegas! It's going to be so much fun! May be I can talk DH into taking a mini-vacation. We've never been to Vegas. I'm much better from the fall, thank you. Although my hip still aches sometimes depending on how I turn. Doctor said it'll go away eventually. Guess the older you get the slower you heal.


----------



## katekluet

Fabfashion said:


> Kate, that's so exciting that both you and Vigee will be going to Vegas! It's going to be so much fun! May be I can talk DH into taking a mini-vacation. We've never been to Vegas. I'm much better from the fall, thank you. Although my hip still aches sometimes depending on how I turn. Doctor said it'll go away eventually. Guess the older you get the slower you heal.



Yes! Please come! I have only been in Vegas for one hour about 17 years ago, but going for the people and H fun.


----------



## katekluet

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I took a half day to get some shopping done and would you believe it was practically a total bust? I couldn't find any of the things I was looking for to give DH for Christmas, all sold out already. I did a couple of returns and had an appointment at H with my lovely SA. We chatted wish list, figured out my PO for my Kelly (exciting!) and I had a little store credit for the twilly DH got me that I already have and I could NOT find a thing that I had to have.
> 
> I was almost swayed by the mens Ghost cashmere scarf but it seems too fragile and I'm sure I'd snag it in a minute. It was so light and airy. No sign of Spring scarves, no SLGs that I could use. I tried on the Roulis which I loved. It was white Clemence though so not for me, I wear so much denim I think color transfer would be an issue. Basically though I couldn't find anything to buy I think my wish list has gotten much more specific. Probably means a long wait for some things but I like not feeling overwhelmed by decision and temptation.  I love exotic so very much, I think I'm going to hold out for an exotic Bearn. Bearn is my favorite wallet and seems like a perfect size for me. I will be waiting a while for that to turn up at my boutique. An exotic bag is not in my future unless something major happens for my business, so you never know!
> 
> As for my Kelly, I'm aiming for a 40cm Retourne, open on hardware color and I gave a few choices for color, Colvert or Vert Anglais.  Even though I think it will be a while, I'm excited!
> 
> I then wandered around the mall seeking a perfect ankle boot, a clutch for 3 holiday parties this week and gifts for DH that are actually in stock. I came up with exactly nothing except a pair of Charlotte Olympia flats (photo in the non H indulgences thread). I tried on so many bags but nothing really sang to me at a spontaneous price. I would have gone for a Celine Trio if I could have found a black one but none to be had. DH asked if I was ok when I came home with only my little shoes!


What are your thoughts on the Roulis, Mrs O? I am intrigued by this design,


----------



## MSO13

katekluet said:


> What are your thoughts on the Roulis, Mrs O? I am intrigued by this design,




Hi all, I have to get to bed for an early early morning tomorrow! I'll even be up before Vigee! Is it weird that I read tpf to wind down for bed? 

Kate, I loved the Roulis! It's on my list for sure, I don't think Constance has a place in my list as I would be self conscious of the H hardware and the Roulis is so under the radar. The white with permabrass I tried was gorgeous, in Gris Perle or another neutral it would have come home with me. I think more are coming to my store with the next podium order. I recommend checking it out if the size works for you.


----------



## Maedi

Jadeite said:


> 45 mins for 92 bales. Even with equipment that is a stunning 6 bales/min you're stacking plus climbing up and down. One bale each 12 secs. A real feat I say! And some mightily toned arms and legs.



Can I just say that according to my math it's 2 bales per minute. I am sorry but just can't help it. noggin:I often think of you, biscuit, when I buy dog biscuits at Trader Joes and am also in awe of your strength and stamina. I did the stacking as a teen/young adult but think the bales were not quite as heavy.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all, I have to get to bed for an early early morning tomorrow! *I'll even be up before Vigee! *Is it weird that I read tpf to wind down for bed?
> 
> Kate, I loved the Roulis! It's on my list for sure, I don't think Constance has a place in my list as I would be self conscious of the H hardware and the Roulis is so under the radar. The white with permabrass I tried was gorgeous, in Gris Perle or another neutral it would have come home with me. I think more are coming to my store with the next podium order. I recommend checking it out if the size works for you.



*MrsOwen*, are you up and rearing to go this Wednesday morning? Have been up for an hour at least and going through my morning routines. Will probably start doing errands at 6:45am and get them over with early today. 

Happy Wednesday ladies! Hope that everyone is or will have have a fun, productive day.


----------



## MSO13

ha, yes Vigee I was up and on the road at 3:45!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all, I have to get to bed for an early early morning tomorrow! I'll even be up before Vigee! Is it weird that I read tpf to wind down for bed?
> 
> Kate, I loved the Roulis! It's on my list for sure, I don't think Constance has a place in my list as I would be self conscious of the H hardware and the Roulis is so under the radar. The white with permabrass I tried was gorgeous, in Gris Perle or another neutral it would have come home with me. I think more are coming to my store with the next podium order. I recommend checking it out if the size works for you.





MrsOwen3 said:


> *ha, yes Vigee I was up and on the road at 3:45!*



WOWZA, *MrsOwen*, that's amazing! You must have been up at 3am!!! Love my mornings.


----------



## Mindi B

biscuit1 said:


> I haven't laughed out loud that hard in years !!! Thank you , it was much needed.
> Your trip sounds fascinating. Photos incredible. I just do what needs to get done, you have such discipline to meditate,yoga  and think clearly - especially the math.
> *I always say I want to have my life dry cleaned, I think yours is and you just have to decide if you want boxes or hangers.*
> Safe travels home.



I love this, biscuit!  And may I say that Jadeite is, in fact, amazing?  Smart, well-traveled, accomplished. . . and loves dogs.  Can't get much better than that!
I actually had my life dry cleaned, and it came back with one of those little tags that said, "Some stains could not be removed."


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, gold and diamonds for me any day.  My mom, who's from the war era, always said jewelry is an investment because you can sell it during a war. I just buy because I like shiny things but a side benefit doesn't hurt.



Same here dear! Diamonds are girls' best friends after all!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> Wow, lots happening here in the cafe!
> Biscuit, I am impressed with your handling the hay bales. I thought of you and your dog biscuit baking while DD and I made Christmas cookies for two days...we laughed a lot and had fun and they turned out wonderfully....although some landed around my waist.
> FabF, glad you are recovered from that fall, how fun to see the kids concert...and yes, I plan to go to the TPF event in Vegas, only an hour flight for me, I wish some of you cafe buddies would come, that would make it extra special!
> Interested to hear how some of you edit your H items....
> We did a media room and love it! Got movie house red comfy chairs, very fun..we use it often.i am not sure I know how to operate all the electronic stuff on my own though....
> Mrs JDS, glad your Florida trip was so great, enjoyed hearing about it
> Mrs Owen, exciting to be planning your Kelly!
> Jadeite, 1200 yogis in one place? Amazing!! Hope it was a great experience. What language is everything conducted in?does everyone stay in one compound?
> XiangXiang, smart of you to find that wish list.



kate, how are you doing there? So you are going to the National meet? Unfortunately I won't be able to make it but the I thought it mean for the nation of USA any how. If you include people overseas, you would call it "International" meet!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Might have to reconsider that if doing so gets Mr fireplace hottie's attention?



not even for Mr. Fireplace I'm afraid!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> And how crowded their public transport are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2828184





katekluet said:


> Looks like this would unravel all the peace and calm from the yoga!



Or if you live there you have to practise Yoga otherwise you will go insane???


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Umm. T*hat's like tossing 9 year old kids. 92 times*. :o
> 
> At this point my jaw has dropped to the ground. You are probably fitter than any of those gym going fitness trainers.



That, as I said, I can't do even for Mr. Fireplace! Not a chance!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> I love this, biscuit!  And may I say that Jadeite is, in fact, amazing?  Smart, well-traveled, accomplished. . . and loves dogs.  Can't get much better than that!
> *I actually had my life dry cleaned, and it came back with one of those little tags that said, "Some stains could not be removed."*



*Mindi*, gotta love you, cafe friend!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> *Exactly. So I hide in the hotel.*



*Jadeite*, this is exactly what I would do but I am so happy for you and your wonderful yoga adventure!


----------



## katekluet

xiangxiang0731 said:


> kate, how are you doing there? So you are going to the National meet? Unfortunately I won't be able to make it but the I thought it mean for the nation of USA any how. If you include people overseas, you would call it "International" meet!



XiangXiang, the organizer posted early on that international peeps very welcome to the Vegas event, I think they just did not think people would come from that far to the meet...good point about the name....wish you could come! 
We are doing fine right now here but a big windy storm is due tonight and tomorrow and as we live in a forest area with big pines, I always worry about one falling on the house....this happens in our neighborhood...probably will lose power too. I'm making a big pot of soup and we have the fireplace for warmth....


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, the organizer posted early on that international peeps very welcome to the Vegas event, I think they just did not think people would come from that far to the meet...good point about the name....wish you could come!
> We are doing fine right now here but a big windy storm is due tonight and tomorrow and as we live in a forest area with big pines, I always worry about one falling on the house....this happens in our neighborhood...probably will lose power too. I'm making a big pot of soup and we have the fireplace for warmth....


 
Happy Wednesday, everyone! 

Kate, stay safe and warm inside. Soup sounds good, I can use one right now. It's been cold here and about 6" of snow coming tonight. It's rather frustrating--cold and then thaw and then cold again. People tend to 'forget' how to drive every time it snows and many cars don't have proper snow tires. I took the train today for a practiced run. Will be taking the train tomorrow to avoid being stuck on the road for 2-3 hours. It's so much more zen on the train and I can read or snooze. Will probably be taking the train more often this winter. 

We did some tree decorating last night and will do some more tonight. DDs were just so excited and very helpful. Will be taking them to the mall next week to visit Santa and have some pics taken. The holidays seem so much more joyous through the children's eyes, isn't it? I've been procrasinating on ordering Xmas cards online and sending them out--must do for today. Vigee, could I please borrow your DH for a day or two? 

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> I love this, biscuit!  And may I say that Jadeite is, in fact, amazing?  Smart, well-traveled, accomplished. . . and loves dogs.  Can't get much better than that!
> I actually had my life dry cleaned, and it came back with one of those little tags that said, "Some stains could not be removed."


I'm with you, Mindi. Jadeite is amazing and has a great sense of humour too. She can run and do yoga (and kite surfing too) while looking impeccably H of course. We're going to do a road trip with Vigee and hippy dogs and visit biscuit's retreat for some hot bale guy and horse shoer guy R&R. May be we can swing by Kate's for a wine country tour with some hot sommeliers after. What a trip that would be!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> That, as I said, I can't do even for Mr. Fireplace! Not a chance!


xiangxiang, all you need for Mr. Fireplace is a copy of the kama sutra and a sheep skin rug. No hay bale throwing required although other throwing not excluded.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Wednesday, everyone!
> 
> Kate, stay safe and warm inside. Soup sounds good, I can use one right now. It's been cold here and about 6" of snow coming tonight. It's rather frustrating--cold and then thaw and then cold again. People tend to 'forget' how to drive every time it snows and many cars don't have proper snow tires. I took the train today for a practiced run. Will be taking the train tomorrow to avoid being stuck on the road for 2-3 hours. It's so much more zen on the train and I can read or snooze. Will probably be taking the train more often this winter.
> 
> We did some tree decorating last night and will do some more tonight. DDs were just so excited and very helpful. Will be taking them to the mall next week to visit Santa and have some pics taken. The holidays seem so much more joyous through the children's eyes, isn't it? I've been procrasinating on ordering Xmas cards online and sending them out--must do for today. *Vigee, could I please borrow your DH for a day or two? *
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day.



*Fabfashion*, congrats on getting started on the holiday decorating and hopefully you will finish tonight. Yay!!! You can certainly borrow my DH but AFTER the holidays, lol. He not only writes every single Christmas card but also wraps almost ALL of the gifts after I have them in proper boxes with post-it notes on them ~ that is, except his own gifts and my DDs gifts to each other. Of course, I supply the wrapping paper, tags, tape, etc. He is quite industrious and the classic Type A personality, which is very helpful. 

Love the train or bus during the snow as I am one of those uber careful drivers especially during bad weather. Enjoy your quiet time while commuting, it's so relaxing. 

Am still planning on our road trip! What fun we would have together.


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, all you need for Mr. Fireplace is a copy of the kama sutra and a sheep skin rug. No hay bale throwing required although other throwing not excluded.



I can supply sheepskins !


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, all you need for Mr. Fireplace is a copy of the kama sutra and a sheep skin rug. No hay bale throwing required although other throwing not excluded.





biscuit1 said:


> I can supply sheepskins !



 You naughty naughty girls!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, congrats on getting started on the holiday decorating and hopefully you will finish tonight. Yay!!! You can certainly borrow my DH but AFTER the holidays, lol. He not only writes every single Christmas card but also wraps almost ALL of the gifts after I have them in proper boxes with post-it notes on them ~ that is, except his own gifts and my DDs gifts to each other. Of course, I supply the wrapping paper, tags, tape, etc. He is quite industrious and the classic Type A personality, which is very helpful.
> 
> Love the train or bus during the snow as I am one of those uber careful drivers especially during bad weather. Enjoy your quiet time while commuting, it's so relaxing.
> 
> Am still planning on our road trip! What fun we would have together.



I am in for the road trip too! Love road trips but SO normally drives so happy for *Vigee *to drive. Trains are definitely the way to do around during bad weather. Once you are stuck in a car, you are, well, stuck. 

Can I borrow your DH too? I just bought one more present today but still got loads to do/organise!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, the organizer posted early on that international peeps very welcome to the Vegas event, I think they just did not think people would come from that far to the meet...good point about the name....wish you could come!
> We are doing fine right now here but a big windy storm is due tonight and tomorrow and as we live in a forest area with big pines, I always worry about one falling on the house....this happens in our neighborhood...probably will lose power too. I'm making a big pot of soup and we have the fireplace for warmth....



Keep safe and warm *kate*! You are right, a weekend meet would be a bit much for someone overseas.


----------



## biscuit1

Taking the train anywhere sounds like a vacation to me at this point.   Hope everyone here manages ok with this weather that seems to be in overdrive . What happened that got Mother Nature so worked up?


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> ha, yes Vigee I was up and on the road at 3:45!


----------



## biscuit1

xiangxiang0731 said:


>



I thought the exact same thing !!!  That is incredible. As much as I like to drive - that is early!


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> Taking the train anywhere sounds like a vacation to me at this point.   Hope everyone here manages ok with this weather that seems to be in overdrive . What happened that got Mother Nature so worked up?


May be Mother Nature needs some orange boxes to cheer her up. 

biscuit, did you get your pop up to work?


----------



## Fabfashion

Maedi said:


> Can I just say that according to my math it's 2 bales per minute. I am sorry but just can't help it. noggin:I often think of you, biscuit, when I buy dog biscuits at Trader Joes and am also in awe of your strength and stamina. I did the stacking as a teen/young adult but think the bales were not quite as heavy.


Maedi, I don't think I can do 1 bale an hour even if my life depends on it. 

biscuit, you're amazing! :worthy:


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, congrats on getting started on the holiday decorating and hopefully you will finish tonight. Yay!!! You can certainly borrow my DH but AFTER the holidays, lol. He not only writes every single Christmas card but also wraps almost ALL of the gifts after I have them in proper boxes with post-it notes on them ~ that is, except his own gifts and my DDs gifts to each other. Of course, I supply the wrapping paper, tags, tape, etc. He is quite industrious and the classic Type A personality, which is very helpful.
> 
> Love the train or bus during the snow as I am one of those uber careful drivers especially during bad weather. Enjoy your quiet time while commuting, it's so relaxing.
> 
> Am still planning on our road trip! What fun we would have together.


Vigee, your DH is such a keeper! Mine is better at fixing cars than wrapping gifts. Is your DH good at buying gifts too?


----------



## MSO13

xiangxiang0731 said:


>





biscuit1 said:


> I thought the exact same thing !!!  That is incredible. As much as I like to drive - that is early!



I should clarify, that unlike dear Vigee I am not normally up during the early hours but once a week for about half the year I get up and drive to do a pickup about 100 miles away and then return for a normal work day. Leaving that early assures me of basically no traffic on the drive and the choicest ingredients for my work so I really don't mind-like a chef getting the day's ingredients. Because I don't get up that early the other 6 days a week, my sleep is always screwy and I'm usually pretty tired. I listen to audiobooks on the ride which keeps me engaged if it's a good one and I have a strong espresso before hitting the road and one on the way home.  

I try to get to bed early the night before but last night we went to a thank you holiday party thrown by one of the animal charities we support so it was worth getting home a little late. They've just received a huge grant due to how well they've done with little city funding so it's amazing. My kitty shoes were a big hit!


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> I thought the exact same thing !!!  That is incredible. As much as I like to drive - that is early!


I'd be driving into the road ditch at that hour. I'm not fully awake until at least 10-10:30 am. It's a wonder I drive into work at 8 in the morning. zzz...


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion said:


> May be Mother Nature needs some orange boxes to cheer her up.
> 
> biscuit, did you get your pop up to work?



Fab- I am not having a pop up problem but have not looked either. On Hermes - maybe all this rain will make for some fantastic grazing for cows , which in their later life translates to some better leathers than what Hermes is currently using. And hopefully someone will improve their tanning methods and Hermes will send out better buyers to select better hides.


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion said:


> Maedi, I don't think I can do 1 bale an hour even if my life depends on it.
> 
> biscuit, you're amazing! :worthy:


 
This is not something I do on a daily basis ! I couldn't . I also did not have the option of not doing it- just a job that had to get done. I was so grateful to have hay delivered instead of driving to pick it up and bring it home . Last winter I ran out and it was so difficult to get hay home with the amount of snow and ice we had.
One huge bonus is that all that stacked hay works as insulation and keeps the horses and barn much warmer.


----------



## Suncatcher

Ok so I can now get the pop up box to open but after I click on a smiley nothing happens  I guess I will show emotions the old way using colons, dashes and parantheses ...


*MrsO*, I'm an early to rise person but 3:45 am is so early!  I'm deep in REM sleep then.  But I get why you would want to miss traffic.  Where I live, traffic is so bad that rush hour traffic is both in and out of the city.  And the transit system needs some serious improvement!


Last night I went to a black tie Christmas event.  Wore my new Valentino rockstuds.  Boy did my feet kill by the end of the evening!  They are not comfy shoes!  I'm not sure whether you ladies would have a similar experience where you live but black tie dress where I live has a very broad definition: anything from dressy work jacket all the way up to a long dress (but rare to see).  Mostly women wear cocktail attire.  I wore a knee length cocktail dress!  I don't even own a long dress anymore as I would feel overdressed at a (local) black tie event!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Ok so I can now get the pop up box to open but after I click on a smiley nothing happens  I guess I will show emotions the old way using colons, dashes and parantheses ...
> 
> 
> *MrsO*, I'm an early to rise person but 3:45 am is so early!  I'm deep in REM sleep then.  But I get why you would want to miss traffic.  Where I live, traffic is so bad that rush hour traffic is both in and out of the city.  And the transit system needs some serious improvement!
> 
> 
> Last night I went to a black tie Christmas event.  Wore my new Valentino rockstuds.  Boy did my feet kill by the end of the evening!  They are not comfy shoes!  I'm not sure whether you ladies would have a similar experience where you live but black tie dress where I live has a very broad definition: anything from dressy work jacket all the way up to a long dress (but rare to see).  Mostly women wear cocktail attire.  I wore a knee length cocktail dress!  I don't even own a long dress anymore as I would feel overdressed at a (local) black tie event!



I think people tend to dress less formal compared to the old days. I would also opt for a cocktail dress if I know the venue isn't as grand. The last real black tie I went was a few years back and I wore a black Maxmara floor length gown and it was perfect. Nowadays I mostly just wear a cocktail dress (strapless) or a LBD.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Ok so I can now get the pop up box to open but after I click on a smiley nothing happens  I guess I will show emotions the old way using colons, dashes and parantheses ...
> 
> 
> *MrsO*, I'm an early to rise person but 3:45 am is so early!  I'm deep in REM sleep then.  But I get why you would want to miss traffic.  Where I live, traffic is so bad that rush hour traffic is both in and out of the city.  And the transit system needs some serious improvement!
> 
> 
> Last night I went to a black tie Christmas event.  Wore my new Valentino rockstuds.  Boy did my feet kill by the end of the evening!  They are not comfy shoes!  I'm not sure whether you ladies would have a similar experience where you live but black tie dress where I live has a very broad definition: anything from dressy work jacket all the way up to a long dress (but rare to see).  Mostly women wear cocktail attire.  I wore a knee length cocktail dress!  I don't even own a long dress anymore as I would feel overdressed at a (local) black tie event!


Hi MrsJDS.  Your city sounds just like Toronto where I work but I live in the suburb. Toronto just elected a new mayor--not sure if anyone heard of the past mayor who was a favorite topic with the late night show hosts. One of the hot election topics was traffic which almost looks like Jadeite's photo of India's traffic. We only have 2 subway lines that are very old and no plan to add more in the near future. And when it rains or snows, you might as well book a hotel and stay in town. 

I love rockstuds! They're so pretty but I don't own any as they hurt. I was so tempted to get a pair of rockstud boots this year but practicality ruled so I stuck with Tods and Cole Haans (which is so comfy with Nike technology) for this winter. 

Our black tie is a mix and match too. I went to one last month and wore a long dress because DH said if he had to wear a tux then I better wore a long dress. Men can be funny that way, at least mine is. LOL.

Not sure about your emoticons. I'm all thumbs when it comes to computers. May be other, more tech savvy ladies can help.

Vigee, StuartWeitzman.com is having 40% off in Canada. I think you were interested in the 5050. May be check to see if the US site is having a sale as well. I'm interested in Semi (looks like a low wedge) and Highline (platform). So tempted but want to try them in person. May brave the cold and go to the store on Friday.


----------



## Suncatcher

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think people tend to dress less formal compared to the old days. I would also opt for a cocktail dress if I know the venue isn't as grand. The last real black tie I went was a few years back and I wore a black Maxmara floor length gown and it was perfect. Nowadays I mostly just wear a cocktail dress (strapless) or a LBD.


And you live in a really big city too!!  Times have definitely changed. But it would be fun to go back to those days when one could wear a floor length gown because everyone else would too.


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> Hi MrsJDS.  Your city sounds just like Toronto where I work but I live in the suburb. Toronto just elected a new mayor--not sure if anyone heard of the past mayor who was a favorite topic with the late night show hosts. One of the hot election topics was traffic which almost looks like Jadeite's photo of India's traffic. We only have 2 subway lines that are very old and no plan to add more in the near future. And when it rains or snows, you might as well book a hotel and stay in town.
> 
> I love rockstuds! They're so pretty but I don't own any as they hurt. I was so tempted to get a pair of rockstud boots this year but practicality ruled so I stuck with Tods and Cole Haans (which is so comfy with Nike technology) for this winter.
> 
> Our black tie is a mix and match too. I went to one last month and wore a long dress because DH said if he had to wear a tux then I better wore a long dress. Men can be funny that way, at least mine is. LOL.
> 
> Not sure about your emoticons. I'm all thumbs when it comes to computers. May be other, more tech savvy ladies can help.
> 
> Vigee, StuartWeitzman.com is having 40% off in Canada. I think you were interested in the 5050. May be check to see if the US site is having a sale as well. I'm interested in Semi (looks like a low wedge) and Highline (platform). So tempted but want to try them in person. May brave the cold and go to the store on Friday.


Hi FabF - my city sounds suspiciously like Toronto!  Now where is the wink wink emoticon when I need it?!?


----------



## biscuit1

MrsJDS said:


> And you live in a really big city too!!  Times have definitely changed. But it would be fun to go back to those days when one could wear a floor length gown because everyone else would too.



I do not miss the black tie glam days- although every now and then it was fun,especially the dressier bling and shoes.


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> I do not miss the black tie glam days- although every now and then it was fun,especially the dressier bling and shoes.


I only go to a black tie charity event once a year. I wanted to wear a cocktail dress this year as my GFs always wear them every year. I'm glad I wore a long dress though--one walked a little differently, the whole event seemed more special, and I definitely felt girly.  I usually keep my long dresses to bring with me on a cruise when they have formal nights. I make DH bring his tux for the occasion too. It's like playing dress up.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Hi FabF - my city sounds suspiciously like Toronto! Now where is the wink wink emoticon when I need it?!?


----------



## katekluet

XiangXiang, can you knit?


----------



## katekluet

MrsJDS said:


> Ok so I can now get the pop up box to open but after I click on a smiley nothing happens  I guess I will show emotions the old way using colons, dashes and parantheses ...
> MrsjDS, I cannot get the emoticons to work either, they used to and I have not changed any settings...box pops up but nothing happens when I click.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, your DH is such a keeper! Mine is better at fixing cars than wrapping gifts. Is your DH good at buying gifts too?





MrsJDS said:


> Ok so I can now get the pop up box to open but after I click on a smiley nothing happens  I guess I will show emotions the old way using colons, dashes and parantheses ...
> 
> 
> *MrsO*, I'm an early to rise person but 3:45 am is so early!  I'm deep in REM sleep then.  But I get why you would want to miss traffic.  Where I live, traffic is so bad that rush hour traffic is both in and out of the city.  And the transit system needs some serious improvement!
> 
> 
> Last night I went to a black tie Christmas event.  Wore my new Valentino rockstuds.  Boy did my feet kill by the end of the evening!  They are not comfy shoes!  I'm not sure whether you ladies would have a similar experience where you live but black tie dress where I live has a very broad definition: anything from dressy work jacket all the way up to a long dress (but rare to see).  Mostly women wear cocktail attire.  I wore a knee length cocktail dress!  I don't even own a long dress anymore as I would feel overdressed at a (local) black tie event!





xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think people tend to dress less formal compared to the old days. I would also opt for a cocktail dress if I know the venue isn't as grand. The last real black tie I went was a few years back and I wore a black Maxmara floor length gown and it was perfect. Nowadays I mostly just wear a cocktail dress (strapless) or a LBD.



Love reading this cafe thread, so many different topics and such lovely TPFers here. 

*Fabfashion* and *xiangxiang*, my DH pays all the bills for the gifts but is not good at buying, so we have a kind of funny Christmas. We each get a budget and then buy our own gifts ~ which no-one else knows what is bought until Christmas morning ~ it's a reverse Christmas! Then, I go out and buy extra gifts for my DDs and all of my DH's gifts. I organize everything and DH wraps almost all of the presents except his own without looking inside the boxes. Following this, ladies? Christmas morning, we are all laughing and cheering each other on as we open our "surprise" gifts. Of course, there are many very real and genuine surprises. 

*MrsO*, 3:45am are my hours! Insomnia is ever present and if I can sleep until 4am, I am thrilled. You will probably be very tired this evening after such a long day. Hope that everything went well today and you achieved your goals. 

*MrsJDS* and *xiangxiang*, yes, the days of floor-length gowns are almost gone it seems! Years ago, I had a closet full of long black-tie dresses for formal events but now I can't remember the last time I wore one. LBD is the way to go for me now. 

*MrsJDS*, you just saved me from buying a pair of Rockstud heels. I have been eyeing them forever and everyone claims that they are so comfortable ~ tried them on at Saks and left without them, thank goodness. Was worried that they didn't feel right and you confirmed my opinion. 

*biscuit*, you have my respect for managing all of those bales of hay! I couldn't stack them if I had all day long. Here's to you!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, can you knit?



*kate*, LOVE THIS!!!! :lolots:


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, can you knit?


Kate, you made me laugh so hard!


----------



## Suncatcher

*Kate* - that is so funny!!!  So hilarious!!!


*Vigee* - I have a pretty high foot pain tolerance and the rockstuds are not as high as my regular 4" heels.  But boy, they are NOT comfortable.  And I was standing on carpet!  They look great but that is it!!!  I would not buy them again.  Your "reverse" Christmas is just brilliant.  But what is most special about it is that it is YOUR family Christmas tradition!  I'm sure everyone in your family looks forward to Christmas morning.  My DH is a wonderful gift giver - thoughtful and generous - I struggle to measure up to his ability to give gifts!


----------



## biscuit1

katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, can you knit?



Absolutely hysterical ! Afraid to ask what you were searching for when you discovered this...... Next icky day I will find the needlepoint canvases.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love reading this cafe thread, so many different topics and such lovely TPFers here.
> 
> *Fabfashion* and *xiangxiang*, my DH pays all the bills for the gifts but is not good at buying, so we have a kind of funny Christmas. We each get a budget and then buy our own gifts ~ which no-one else knows what is bought until Christmas morning ~ it's a reverse Christmas! Then, I go out and buy extra gifts for my DDs and all of my DH's gifts. I organize everything and DH wraps almost all of the presents except his own without looking inside the boxes. Following this, ladies? Christmas morning, we are all laughing and cheering each other on as we open our "surprise" gifts. Of course, there are many very real and genuine surprises.
> 
> *MrsO*, 3:45am are my hours! Insomnia is ever present and if I can sleep until 4am, I am thrilled. You will probably be very tired this evening after such a long day. Hope that everything went well today and you achieved your goals.
> 
> *MrsJDS* and *xiangxiang*, yes, the days of floor-length gowns are almost gone it seems! Years ago, I had a closet full of long black-tie dresses for formal events but now I can't remember the last time I wore one. LBD is the way to go for me now.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, you just saved me from buying a pair of Rockstud heels. I have been eyeing them forever and everyone claims that they are so comfortable ~ tried them on at Saks and left without them, thank goodness. Was worried that they didn't feel right and you confirmed my opinion.
> 
> *biscuit*, you have my respect for managing all of those bales of hay! I couldn't stack them if I had all day long. Here's to you!


Vigee, I love your reverse Christmas tradition! What a novel idea! Must be great fun on Xmas morning. My DH is terrible at gift giving. He made a boo boo on my very first bday gift so he said I should just tell him what I want each time so I don't get disappointed. Once in a while, he'll surprise me with something that will knock my socks off but usually I'd let him know. One year he gave me a coffee grinder and I don't usually drink coffee! He said for spices--yay right! This Xmas I told him I'm getting H and he'll see what they are on Xmas morning. Hehe. I try to surprise him with at least a little something every year. I hope he'll be surprised with the iphone this Xmas.


----------



## biscuit1

It is snowing here now. Really enjoy reading about everyone's Christmas traditions, decorations and gift giving tactics. It's the family unit part that makes it wonderful .


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, I love your reverse Christmas tradition! What a novel idea! Must be great fun on Xmas morning. My DH is terrible at gift giving. He made a boo boo on my very first bday gift so he said I should just tell him what I want each time so I don't get disappointed. Once in a while, he'll surprise me with something that will knock my socks off but usually I'd let him know. *One year he gave me a coffee grinder and I don't usually drink coffee!* He said for spices--yay right! This Xmas I told him I'm getting H and he'll see what they are on Xmas morning. Hehe. I try to surprise him with at least a little something every year. I hope he'll be surprised with the iphone this Xmas.



*Fabfashion*, a coffee grinder as a gift? That's a huge no-no! Hmm, well at least this year you are getting H for Christmas and I think that he will LOVE his new iPhone 6. That might have been the perfect present for my DH except that he LOVES his iPhone 4 and will not give it up. So, I am back to pajamas, a pants-presser from Hammacher Schlemmer, random gifts from the Art of Shaving, bath towels and corduroy pants for his Christmas presents. As I mentioned earlier, DH likes practical gifts only and has three females to deal with that all buy totally impractical items, lol.


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> It is snowing here now. Really enjoy reading about everyone's Christmas traditions, decorations and gift giving tactics. It's the family unit part that makes it wonderful .


biscuit, hope you're staying safe and warm.   At least your horses will thank you for all the insulation from the hay bales. Seems like Mother Nature is having a pms everywhere.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, a coffee grinder as a gift? That's a huge no-no! Hmm, well at least this year you are getting H for Christmas and I think that he will LOVE his new iPhone 6. That might have been the perfect present for my DH except that he LOVES his iPhone 4 and will not give it up. So, I am back to pajamas, a pants-presser from Hammacher Schlemmer, random gifts from the Art of Shaving, bath towels and corduroy pants for his Christmas presents. As I mentioned earlier, DH likes practical gifts only and has three females to deal with that all buy totally impractical items, lol.


Vigee, told you my DH is not very good in the gift giving department but he's very generous and a good shopping buddy--orange or otherwise. You may find that your DH may actually like the iphone 6. My DH was pretty adamant about replacing his drowned 4S with the exact same model but after trying the new phones at the Apple store a few times, he's beginning to like it. He's practical and doesn't like to change anything that's still working so I'll just have to do it for him. 

BTW, how did your DH like the cavier spoons you got for him?


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, can you knit?



This is the funniest post ever!!!  I am literally wiping my tears off my face! Well, I don't knit. But if the knitting world has this kind of stuff, I certainly am seriously considering picking it up!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all! Busy day today, feeling ok actually and not too tired. Got lots accomplished. 

I get to observe a lot of black tie events and it seems that standards have relaxed quite a bit but I love when everyone does it right and is in long beautiful gowns and tuxes.  We don't attend many formal events as a couple but I'm always happy to be over dressed than rather than underdressed. DH looks great in a sharp suit and I wish we got to dress up more! 

I second the feeling that Rockstuds are uncomfortable, the people who say that they are comfy must have lost all feeling in their feet already. I really cannot do heels anymore but there are so many spectacular flats and kitten heels. I wore one of my favorite purchases of the season last night, a midi length full leather skirt! Of course I wore my new Tapis and my graphite cdc.

Hope everyone is having a great day! I'm headed home soon to get some sleep


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all! Busy day today, feeling ok actually and not too tired. Got lots accomplished.
> 
> I get to observe a lot of black tie events and it seems that standards have relaxed quite a bit but I love when everyone does it right and is in long beautiful gowns and tuxes.  We don't attend many formal events as a couple but I'm always happy to be over dressed than rather than underdressed. DH looks great in a sharp suit and I wish we got to dress up more!
> 
> I second the feeling that Rockstuds are uncomfortable, the people who say that they are comfy must have lost all feeling in their feet already. I really cannot do heels anymore but there are so many spectacular flats and kitten heels. I wore one of my favorite purchases of the season last night, a midi length full leather skirt! Of course I wore my new Tapis and my graphite cdc.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day! I'm headed home soon to get some sleep


You look fantastic, MrsOwen3! The new Tapis added a nice punch of colors against the black background and those shoes round things out nicely.  Have a good rest!


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all! Busy day today, feeling ok actually and not too tired. Got lots accomplished.
> 
> I get to observe a lot of black tie events and it seems that standards have relaxed quite a bit but I love when everyone does it right and is in long beautiful gowns and tuxes.  We don't attend many formal events as a couple but I'm always happy to be over dressed than rather than underdressed. DH looks great in a sharp suit and I wish we got to dress up more!
> 
> I second the feeling that Rockstuds are uncomfortable, *the people who say that they are comfy must have lost all feeling in their feet already*. I really cannot do heels anymore but there are so many spectacular flats and kitten heels. I wore one of my favorite purchases of the season last night, a midi length full leather skirt! Of course I wore my new Tapis and my graphite cdc.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day! I'm headed home soon to get some sleep


 
OMG that is so hilarious because it is so true!  And I love your new kitten heels.  They are so fancy!  I will have to see if I can find COs here.  I have my eye on the Tapis in the CW you have but I want to also see what is coming for SS15.


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> OMG that is so hilarious because it is so true!  And I love your new kitten heels.  They are so fancy!  I will have to see if I can find COs here.  I have my eye on the Tapis in the CW you have but I want to also see what is coming for SS15.




they are "kitten" flats actually &#128570;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> OMG that is so hilarious because it is so true!  And I love your new kitten heels.  They are so fancy!  I will have to see if I can find COs here.  I have my eye on the Tapis in the CW you have but I want to also see what is coming for SS15.




*MrsJDS*, my love for CO flats runneth over ~ a pic from the archives.


----------



## Maedi

biscuit1 said:


> I can supply sheepskins !



biscuit, do your dogs herd the sheep?


----------



## Maedi

katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, the organizer posted early on that international peeps very welcome to the Vegas event, I think they just did not think people would come from that far to the meet...good point about the name....wish you could come!
> We are doing fine right now here but a big windy storm is due tonight and tomorrow and as we live in a forest area with big pines, I always worry about one falling on the house....this happens in our neighborhood...probably will lose power too. I'm making a big pot of soup and we have the fireplace for warmth....



I hope you'll be okay. We are expected to get the weaker end of this storm a little further north.


----------



## biscuit1

Maedi said:


> biscuit, do your dogs herd the sheep?



No sheep !  I used to do a lot of custom leather work- mostly horse related and have a stack of hospital grade sheepskins that I bought in bulk from a supplier.


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, my love for CO flats runneth over ~ a pic from the archives.


I.DIE.  I am coveting, lusting over your flats!!

Found a store close by that sells CO and will see if I can get to the store tomorrow. Expecting a snowfall tonight - I think the same one as many will experience in the Northeast - which may impair my shopping abilities tomorrow lol.


----------



## katekluet

biscuit1 said:


> No sheep !  I used to do a lot of custom leather work- mostly horse related and have a stack of hospital grade sheepskins that I bought in bulk from a supplier.



I remember those well


----------



## katekluet

California storm preparation:
Latch down hot tub cover
Cut tall blooms so they don't break in the wind
Bring in patio furniture that we just were using a few weeks ago
))


----------



## doves75

katekluet said:


> California storm preparation:
> 
> Latch down hot tub cover
> 
> Cut tall blooms so they don't break in the wind
> 
> Bring in patio furniture that we just were using a few weeks ago
> 
> ))




&#128514;&#128514;....nice flower tho. &#10084;&#65039;&#128077;


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, my love for CO flats runneth over ~ a pic from the archives.


These are gorgeous, Vigee! Love all of them! Wish I can wear flats--hurt my arches but then nowadays I can't wear heels that are too high either. All trials and errors with each pair now. Boohoohoo.


----------



## Fabfashion

Maedi said:


> I hope you'll be okay. We are expected to get the weaker end of this storm a little further north.


Stay warm and safe, Maedi and Kate. 

Kate, those flowers are so pretty. Are they from your garden? 

MrsJDS, if you're ever in TO, Davids carries CO flats. 

Hi Doves75. 

We hung more Xmas ornaments tonight--mostly around the bottom third of the tree. DDs are only 4 so they can only reach so high. LOL. The Xmas elf will just have to redistribute these ornaments around the tree in the middle of the night.  Good night all. Lots of snow tomorrow morning so wish me luck trekking into the city.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> I.DIE.  I am coveting, lusting over your flats!!
> 
> Found a store close by that sells CO and will see if I can get to the store tomorrow. Expecting a snowfall tonight - I think the same one as many will experience in the Northeast - which may impair my shopping abilities tomorrow lol.





katekluet said:


> California storm preparation:
> Latch down hot tub cover
> Cut tall blooms so they don't break in the wind
> Bring in patio furniture that we just were using a few weeks ago
> ))





Fabfashion said:


> Stay warm and safe, Maedi and Kate.
> 
> Kate, those flowers are so pretty. Are they from your garden?
> 
> MrsJDS, if you're ever in TO, Davids carries CO flats.
> 
> Hi Doves75.
> 
> We hung more Xmas ornaments tonight--mostly around the bottom third of the tree. DDs are only 4 so they can only reach so high. LOL. The Xmas elf will just have to redistribute these ornaments around the tree in the middle of the night.  Good night all. Lots of snow tomorrow morning so wish me luck trekking into the city.



*MrsJDS*, check for CO flats online as they run pretty true to size and are now on sale at Neimans, I think. Most of mine are from the astrology collection and I picked them out to match my Bs and Ks. *Fabfashion*, what about arch supports in your flats? I wear them in some of my loafers and they are simply leather inserts that you can buy online at amazon or at your shoe cobbler. :Sigh: I rarely wear heels anymore unless I know that it's just a few steps and that's it. 

*kate*, love your orchids and hope that the storm didn't damage anything. Listened to the news last night and it sounded like you would be hit hard! 

*xiangxiang*, same goes for you with your storm. Did any trees come down? We have the same problem here when the weather turns ugly in the North East. Tree branches everywhere on the streets and in the yards. It's crazy.  

*Fabfashion*, our Christmas tree doesn't have ANY ornaments hanging on the lower two feet of it due to our kitty, Coco. She might think that they are fun little toys and get hurt. Thank goodness that one of sofas covers up the bottom portion of the holiday tree when it is viewed at a distance across the living room. Your DDs sound so cute ~ 4-years old is really a magical age! 

*doves*, great to see you here at the cafe thread! Hope that you are well and in the holiday spirit. 

Happy Thursday all!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Popping by quickly to say hi. On a train right now--so much more civilized.  Although it was a bit stressful trying to get to the station with about 6" of snow and more is coming throughout the day. A few abandoned cars on the road! Hopefully, it will stop snowing in time for me to drop my mom off at the airport later this evening. She's heading to Bangkok where it's nice and hot. 

Vigee, will check out the inserts and see if those will help. Will be nice to be able to wear pretty flats. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Popping by quickly to say hi. On a train right now--so much more civilized.  Although it was a bit stressful trying to get to the station with about 6" of snow and more is coming throughout the day. A few abandoned cars on the road! Hopefully, it will stop snowing in time for me to drop my mom off at the airport later this evening. She's heading to Bangkok where it's nice and hot.
> 
> Vigee, will check out the inserts and see if those will help. Will be nice to be able to wear pretty flats.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!



*Fabfashion*, the train sounds lovely compared to driving in 6" of snow. Stay warm and have a great day! Also, driving your mother to the airport tonight sounds a little treacherous ~ please be careful. 

The leather arch supports in flats make all the difference in the world! I use them specifically with Tods and Ferragamo loafers ~ not much arch support built into these wonderful shoes. 

It's snowing lightly here, so I will not be going anywhere today. Looks like a day to chill out and put presents under the Christmas tree! :xtree:


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, the train sounds lovely compared to driving in 6" of snow. Stay warm and have a great day! Also, driving your mother to the airport tonight sounds a little treacherous ~ please be careful.
> 
> The leather arch supports in flats make all the difference in the world! I use them specifically with Tods and Ferragamo loafers ~ not much arch support built into these wonderful shoes.
> 
> It's snowing lightly here, so I will not be going anywhere today. Looks like a day to chill out and put presents under the Christmas tree! :xtree:


Vigee, I got to the office in a cinch. How are the other ladies faring? 

I'm glad our dogs are not interested in the ornaments. They're only looking for treats.  I can't put any presents under the tree until Xmas eve or the kids will go crazy. DH picked up a bigger present for DDs last night and it'll definitely not fit under the tree.  (It's a little 12 volts Lamborghini--I wish I have one!). 

Started reading a book I picked up from our office's charity sale called Life of Pi--about a teenager from India who was on his way with his family to Canada when the ship capsized leaving him stranded on a lifeboat with a Bengal tiger. I think they made a movie from it a couple of years ago. I'm only on page 20 but so far so good.

Wish it isn't snowing so I can go do some shopping but then save money this way.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, I got to the office in a cinch. How are the other ladies faring?
> 
> I'm glad our dogs are not interested in the ornaments. They're only looking for treats.  I can't put any presents under the tree until Xmas eve or the kids will go crazy. DH picked up a bigger present for DDs last night and it'll definitely not fit under the tree.  (It's a little 12 volts Lamborghini--I wish I have one!).
> 
> Started reading a book I picked up from our office's charity sale called Life of Pi--about a teenager from India who was on his way with his family to Canada when the ship capsized leaving him stranded on a lifeboat with a Bengal tiger. I think they made a movie from it a couple of years ago. I'm only on page 20 but so far so good.
> 
> Wish it isn't snowing so I can go do some shopping but then save money this way.



Hi Fabfashion, you know Life of Pi has been adapted to a major film, right? It won a few awards I think. The special effect was amazing. I liked it but never read the book. I bet the book is even better.


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, I got to the office in a cinch. How are the other ladies faring?
> 
> I'm glad our dogs are not interested in the ornaments. They're only looking for treats.  I can't put any presents under the tree until Xmas eve or the kids will go crazy. DH picked up a bigger present for DDs last night and it'll definitely not fit under the tree.  (It's a little 12 volts Lamborghini--I wish I have one!).
> 
> DH is definitely encouraging the need for speed for DDs  !!! They will love it !
> Just finished saddle repair for client and now have to drag my tail out to barn for room service.
> Cold but sunny here today - no rain or snow . Hope west coast cafe and chats will be ok.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi Fabfashion, you know Life of Pi has been adapted to a major film, right? It won a few awards I think. The special effect was amazing. I liked it but never read the book. I bet the book is even better.



You are right, *xiangxiang* and the movie looks very good but haven't seen it. Now it's way down on my watch list.


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> California storm preparation:
> Latch down hot tub cover
> Cut tall blooms so they don't break in the wind
> Bring in patio furniture that we just were using a few weeks ago
> ))





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, check for CO flats online as they run pretty true to size and are now on sale at Neimans, I think. Most of mine are from the astrology collection and I picked them out to match my Bs and Ks. *Fabfashion*, what about arch supports in your flats? I wear them in some of my loafers and they are simply leather inserts that you can buy online at amazon or at your shoe cobbler. :Sigh: I rarely wear heels anymore unless I know that it's just a few steps and that's it.
> 
> *kate*, love your orchids and hope that the storm didn't damage anything. Listened to the news last night and it sounded like you would be hit hard!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, same goes for you with your storm. Did any trees come down? We have the same problem here when the weather turns ugly in the North East. Tree branches everywhere on the streets and in the yards. It's crazy.
> 
> *Fabfashion*, our Christmas tree doesn't have ANY ornaments hanging on the lower two feet of it due to our kitty, Coco. She might think that they are fun little toys and get hurt. Thank goodness that one of sofas covers up the bottom portion of the holiday tree when it is viewed at a distance across the living room. Your DDs sound so cute ~ 4-years old is really a magical age!
> 
> *doves*, great to see you here at the cafe thread! Hope that you are well and in the holiday spirit.
> 
> Happy Thursday all!!!





Fabfashion said:


> Popping by quickly to say hi. On a train right now--so much more civilized.  Although it was a bit stressful trying to get to the station with about 6" of snow and more is coming throughout the day. A few abandoned cars on the road! Hopefully, it will stop snowing in time for me to drop my mom off at the airport later this evening. She's heading to Bangkok where it's nice and hot.
> 
> Vigee, will check out the inserts and see if those will help. Will be nice to be able to wear pretty flats.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!



Sorry about all the bad weather reports! We were supposed to be hit by storms too but nothing major in the southeast. Mainly in the northern areas. It is a bit windy with some rain but that's about it. Keep warm all of you!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> You are right, *xiangxiang* and the movie looks very good but haven't seen it. Now it's way down on my list.



Now go and convert your pool room to a cinema so you can start to knock down the list in your own home comfort!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> You are right, *xiangxiang* and the movie looks very good but haven't seen it. Now it's way down on my watch list.


xiangxiang, I just googled it up and wow it won a number of awards including an Oscar for best director for Ang Lee. Who knew? I'm so out of touch on so many levels especially the first couple years after DDs were born. I won't watch the movie yet or it'll ruin the book. The writing is very good. It'd won the Man Booker Prize. I feel a little bit more cultured today--usually I'm reading children's books.


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> Fabfashion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vigee, I got to the office in a cinch. How are the other ladies faring?
> 
> I'm glad our dogs are not interested in the ornaments. They're only looking for treats.  I can't put any presents under the tree until Xmas eve or the kids will go crazy. DH picked up a bigger present for DDs last night and it'll definitely not fit under the tree.  (It's a little 12 volts Lamborghini--I wish I have one!).
> 
> DH is definitely encouraging the need for speed for DDs  !!! They will love it !
> Just finished saddle repair for client and now have to drag my tail out to barn for room service.
> Cold but sunny here today - no rain or snow . Hope west coast cafe and chats will be ok.
> 
> 
> 
> biscuit, I'm trying to envision you serving your horses in an H poncho and H riding boots.  I'm sure you're probably dressed in a more practical attire in real life but doesn't hurt to picture the H magazine spread kind of look with beautiful horses in the background. Just teasing.
> 
> BTW, any pointers for kiddies learning how to ride a horse?  We have a number of riding schools in the area and I thought I'd take DDs for a visit and may be try out a pony trail ride next spring/summer. Is 4 1/2 too young?
Click to expand...


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Now go and convert your pool room to a cinema so you can start to knock down the list in your own home comfort!


 
Vigee, I agree with xiangxiang. It's time to edit out that pool table and get something you and your family can enjoy more often.


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion said:


> biscuit1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> biscuit, I'm trying to envision you serving your horses in an H poncho and H riding boots.  I'm sure you're probably dressed in a more practical attire in real life but doesn't hurt to picture the H magazine spread kind of look with beautiful horses in the background. Just teasing.
> 
> BTW, any pointers for kiddies learning how to ride a horse?  We have a number of riding schools in the area and I thought I'd take DDs for a visit and may be try out a pony trail ride next spring/summer. Is 4 1/2 too young?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabfashion, I do not leave home in the clothes I wear in barn, no H out there except for brushes.  You could call the schools and ask - my local school takes kids at 5 at the earliest for lessons.But it can also depend on child's size. Pony rides can be earlier, just make sure they have someone next to pony - not only a person leading pony. As a kid , I loved it- my brother hated it. My son received a pony for his 4th birthday.
Click to expand...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Now go and convert your pool room to a cinema so you can start to knock down the list in your own home comfort!*



*xiangxiang*, I am right with you on this and have a PLAN to present this idea to my DH, who hates to change ANYTHING. I am going to talk to my DDs about this and let them bring it up with him during the Holidays. Haha!!!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

I got a great night's sleep last night and I'm feeling good today! I had an interview for a business class I'm considering taking today, I'm a little anxious as it's a huge time commitment and an MBA level program to juggle along with all my current responsibilities. I'll find out if I'm through the interviews and accepted in the next few weeks. 

I have another holiday party to attend this evening with some work colleagues, could be fun but sometimes work parties can be pretty boring so we'll see. 

Fab, I wish I could take the train to work but there's no easy metro access near my office. I love train travel myself and love to read so I would adore an hour a day to read for fun. I've read Life of Pi, it's quite a gripping book and I hope you enjoy it. The movie is different in someways and has amazing effects so you should watch it when you're done. 

We have light snow here today in the city, about an inch where I live a little west of the city. Nothing that made the roads or commute difficult. Enough to make things pretty for a day or so!  Hope everyone out West is staying safe and indoors, the storm looks scary.

Xiangxiang, glad to hear your weather is ok. I read of some of the storm damage this morning. 

Vigee, my DH grew up with a pool table and is something of a pool shark but if you guys don't use it I think a cinema would be great! DH has plans to turn one of our living spaces into a sort of man cave sports watching paradise for him and the cats. He can't wait till we get to that project. We already have what I consider to be the most gigantic television at 60+ but I keep hearing about how good the even bigger ones are!

Biscuit, I love that you call your barn chores "room service", I'm totally going to steal that. We have 2 kitties sequestered in guest rooms right now, one recovering from a cold and one from a surgery and catering to them is definitely room service!


----------



## katekluet

Vigee, so smart of you to have your DDs raise the median room idea! And I LOVE the red flats with the spider web.
FabF, how smart YOU are to to take the train, sounds so much easier and a little reading time to yourself. My DM gave DD a special tree ornament each year, and when she started having her own tree, she had a nice collection of special ornaments to start with...such a nice tradition you are having for your DDs.
good luck on the course, Mrs. O, they will be fortunate to have you as one of the students with your direct experience running a business. Have you read the novel, The Language of Flowers?
Storm is in gear and a tree up the street fell and crushed a house badly. No one hurt as they were not home., thankfully.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi Ladies!  Hope you are all safe, indoors, away from any storms. I still have to make my way home (am at my son's swim lesson right now). Was on the roads today. Cars skidding, cars unable to go up hills, cars driving way too fast considering how bad the storm is. FabF and those who take the train or transit - lucky you. That is definitely smart. My plan to do a bit of shopping (check out CO shoes!) today got nixed. I will try again next week!  Kate - lovely idea with the tree ornaments!  I have a terrible memory the best of times (names and faces are not my forte) but I can tell you about every ornament on my tree and where each came from. Re home cinema - I read an article in the NYT recently that commented on how most 18 to 29 year olds don't buy TVs anymore. They use their tablets or phones instead to watch TV. Interesting!  Signing off for now as I hear up for my drive home!


----------



## Fabfashion

Kate, hope your house is safe. That's terrible about your neighbour's house especially just before the holidays. At least no one's hurt but must still be devastating. 

Biscuit, I'll check with the riding school and see what they say. Can see your love for horses stems from such a young age. I took a few riding lessons when I was about 11 but didn't stick with it. Wish I had. I was given a very slow and old little horse and I thought it was because the instructor didn't like me. Had they explained to me that it was for starters, I might have stuck with it. Oh well. 

MrsOwen, good luck with your course! It'll be very rewarding! I did something similar while working full time with a lot of traveling. Well worth it but then I was 15 years younger then. 

MrsJDS, I'm on the train home now. After being stuck on the road for 3 hours a few weeks ago and then 2 hours last week, I've had just about enough of winter (and it's not even officially winter yet). Hope you have a safe drive home.


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion , you can always start again - you could go with DD's ! Are you still going to airport this evening ?


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> Fabfashion , you can always start again - you could go with DD's ! Are you still going to airport this evening ?


biscuit, I think I may a bit too old now. I don't think I can get back on a horse if I fall down.  I'm one of those that have kids later in life. I'll just be content with feeding apples and sugar cubes to the horses and let DDs enjoy the riding. 

The snow has stopped now and the main highways are plowed. I may get DH to drive my mom instead as the roads in our area are still snow covered. I think the plows came earlier but more snow has fallen since. It looks like winter wonderland--a little messy in some spots but still pretty. It'd be nice to have a white Christmas. We usually don't get snow on or around Xmas day.


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion said:


> biscuit, I think I may a bit too old now. I don't think I can get back on a horse if I fall down.  I'm one of those that have kids later in life. I'll just be content with feeding apples and sugar cubes to the horses and let DDs enjoy the riding.
> 
> The snow has stopped now and the main highways are plowed. I may get DH to drive my mom instead as the roads in our area are still snow covered. I think the plows came earlier but more snow has fallen since. It looks like winter wonderland--a little messy in some spots but still pretty. It'd be nice to have a white Christmas. We usually don't get snow on or around Xmas day.



You know you and your comfort level.  Apples and carrots , I rode in a sidesaddle clinic and one of the other riders happened to be an equine dentist. She went nuts afterwards when someone offered cubes to the horses. I will never forget... why ? ...
Because horses can't floss !!!!!!!!!!!
Hope DH chauffeurs, the snow sounds beautiful.


----------



## Jadeite

Hi ladies I've finally come home. And I see there much has gone on in the cafe plus some very cold wet and snowy weather where a lot of you are. I have zero experience with such weathers and road conditions and what fab and some of you described sounds very nervous and scary (how to walk in 6 inches of snow....do your shoes just sink in?!!?). I'm very anxious for all of you and hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## Jadeite

biscuit1 said:


> You know you and your comfort level.  Apples and carrots , I rode in a sidesaddle clinic and one of the other riders happened to be an equine dentist. She went nuts afterwards when someone offered cubes to the horses. I will never forget... why ? ...
> 
> Because horses can't floss !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope DH chauffeurs, the snow sounds beautiful.




This is going to sound stupid yet again but doesn't apples have a similar effect of sorts? I mean, horses can't floss regardless of what they eat?


----------



## Jadeite

As an afterthought about the cold weather you ladies are getting. In fact I'm relocating in about 3 weeks - right smack into freezing chilly winter where I am going. So I'm feeling a little nervous about handling such weather.


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite said:


> Hi ladies I've finally come home. And I see there much has gone on in the cafe plus some very cold wet and snowy weather where a lot of you are. I have zero experience with such weathers and road conditions and what fab and some of you described sounds very nervous and scary (how to walk in 6 inches of snow....do your shoes just sink in?!!?). I'm very anxious for all of you and hope everyone stays safe.



 You're home !!!!!!!!!!! You and furkids must be happy . Snow is just a nuisance. Beautiful when it's falling and then a mess to clean up. Most  wear boots - not always the most gorgeous , attractive footwear but it keeps your feet dry and usually has a good tread on bottom so you don't slip and slide. Now that I'm older I will definitely agree it's more fun for the kids.


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite said:


> This is going to sound stupid yet again but doesn't apples have a similar effect of sorts? I mean, horses can't floss regardless of what they eat?



Not stupid- the sugar would just stay stuck in all those nooks and crannies in the massive teeth and cause decay. Apples we cut up into pieces so they do go through mouth and throat faster. Years ago , our Shetland pony spent the day outdoors and found an apple tree. He got an apple chunk stuck in his throat. Had to trailer him to horsey hospital and with terrific equipment they got the apple piece out. He had to spend  a few days there but recovered beautifully - $ 3200 worth of beautiful but he was worth it.


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite said:


> As an afterthought about the cold weather you ladies are getting. In fact I'm relocating in about 3 weeks - right smack into freezing chilly winter where I am going. So I'm feeling a little nervous about handling such weather.



Maybe you will enjoy the change. Great excuse to buy new wardrobe. If you can handle India, you can handle anything. I have complete faith.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*Jadeite*, so glad that you are home safely after such a rewarding experiience in India and you are moving too? you have a lot on your schedule!

*Fabfashion*, great idea to have you husband drive to the airport in this weather!

*MrsJDS*, hope that you are home and warm in your home after your DS's swimming lesson!I am thinking about what you said about DDs watching shows on their laptops ~ which mine both do every evening if they don't go out.

*biscuit*, know absolutely nothing about horses teeth. You are the expert, lol.

*MrsO*, love the idea of an MBA course, fingers crossed that the interviews were a success! if I was 15 years younger, I might do the same.

*kate*, don't like the ideas of trees falling and power outages. Yikes!

x*iangxiang*, still might plug away at a cinema room downstairs.

Lots of nasty weather coming to Los Angeles and frankly I am worried abut my DDs!


----------



## katekluet

Jadeite said:


> As an afterthought about the cold weather you ladies are getting. In fact I'm relocating in about 3 weeks - right smack into freezing chilly winter where I am going. So I'm feeling a little nervous about handling such weather.


Wow, Jadeite, what a big change for you! Maybe this means new wardrobe items like shawls? Sounds like an adventure, hope all goes easily.


----------



## Maedi

biscuit1 said:


> No sheep !  I used to do a lot of custom leather work- mostly horse related and have a stack of hospital grade sheepskins that I bought in bulk from a supplier.



Very cool. Are your dog biscuits sold in stores?


----------



## Maedi

Fabfashion said:


> Stay warm and safe, Maedi and Kate.
> 
> Kate, those flowers are so pretty. Are they from your garden?
> 
> MrsJDS, if you're ever in TO, Davids carries CO flats.
> 
> Hi Doves75.
> 
> We hung more Xmas ornaments tonight--mostly around the bottom third of the tree. DDs are only 4 so they can only reach so high. LOL. The Xmas elf will just have to redistribute these ornaments around the tree in the middle of the night.  Good night all. Lots of snow tomorrow morning so wish me luck trekking into the city.



Thank you. We had short power outages, the storm was strong but not too damaging at least around here. 
*Kate*, those are gorgeous flowers. Love these kinds of orchids.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I got a great night's sleep last night and I'm feeling good today! I had an interview for a business class I'm considering taking today, I'm a little anxious as it's a huge time commitment and an MBA level program to juggle along with all my current responsibilities. I'll find out if I'm through the interviews and accepted in the next few weeks.
> 
> I have another holiday party to attend this evening with some work colleagues, could be fun but sometimes work parties can be pretty boring so we'll see.
> 
> Fab, I wish I could take the train to work but there's no easy metro access near my office. I love train travel myself and love to read so I would adore an hour a day to read for fun. I've read Life of Pi, it's quite a gripping book and I hope you enjoy it. The movie is different in someways and has amazing effects so you should watch it when you're done.
> 
> We have light snow here today in the city, about an inch where I live a little west of the city. Nothing that made the roads or commute difficult. Enough to make things pretty for a day or so!  Hope everyone out West is staying safe and indoors, the storm looks scary.
> 
> Xiangxiang, glad to hear your weather is ok. I read of some of the storm damage this morning.
> 
> Vigee, my DH grew up with a pool table and is something of a pool shark but if you guys don't use it I think a cinema would be great! DH has plans to turn one of our living spaces into a sort of man cave sports watching paradise for him and the cats. He can't wait till we get to that project. We already have what I consider to be the most gigantic television at 60+ but I keep hearing about how good the even bigger ones are!
> 
> Biscuit, I love that you call your barn chores "room service", I'm totally going to steal that. We have 2 kitties sequestered in guest rooms right now, one recovering from a cold and one from a surgery and catering to them is definitely room service!



*MrsOwen*, I am glad you had a good night sleep! Good luck with your business class! I am sure you will do just fine! 

We had our own share of the storm last night! It was all windy and rainy all night until about 7am this morning. I was being lazy so I got up a hour later than normal. The rain has stopped now and we are supposed to have dry and sunny but cold weekend.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Hi Ladies!  Hope you are all safe, indoors, away from any storms. I still have to make my way home (am at my son's swim lesson right now). Was on the roads today. Cars skidding, cars unable to go up hills, cars driving way too fast considering how bad the storm is. FabF and those who take the train or transit - lucky you. That is definitely smart. My plan to do a bit of shopping (check out CO shoes!) today got nixed. I will try again next week!  Kate - lovely idea with the tree ornaments!  I have a terrible memory the best of times (names and faces are not my forte) but I can tell you about every ornament on my tree and where each came from. Re home cinema - I read an article in the NYT recently that commented on how most 18 to 29 year olds don't buy TVs anymore. They use their tablets or phones instead to watch TV. Interesting!  Signing off for now as I hear up for my drive home!



*MrsJDS*, stay safe and warm in your bad weather! 

On watching TV on tablets/phones, I personally hate it. It's so small and gives me neck strain! Nothing can beat a big screen for me! I have learned my own taste throughout the years, on this topic, size DOES matter!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Kate, hope your house is safe. That's terrible about your neighbour's house especially just before the holidays. At least no one's hurt but must still be devastating.
> 
> Biscuit, I'll check with the riding school and see what they say. Can see your love for horses stems from such a young age. I took a few riding lessons when I was about 11 but didn't stick with it. Wish I had. I was given a very slow and old little horse and I thought it was because the instructor didn't like me. Had they explained to me that it was for starters, I might have stuck with it. Oh well.
> 
> MrsOwen, good luck with your course! It'll be very rewarding! I did something similar while working full time with a lot of traveling. Well worth it but then I was 15 years younger then.
> 
> MrsJDS, I'm on the train home now. After being stuck on the road for 3 hours a few weeks ago and then 2 hours last week, I've had just about enough of winter (and it's not even officially winter yet). Hope you have a safe drive home.



*Fabfashion*, hope you are still enjoy Life of Pie! We like to feed horses with apples too and they do love apples. We don't own any but do see them around in the country side. We would buy a big bag of apples and feed the horses.


----------



## Jadeite

biscuit1 said:


> Not stupid- the sugar would just stay stuck in all those nooks and crannies in the massive teeth and cause decay. Apples we cut up into pieces so they do go through mouth and throat faster. Years ago , our Shetland pony spent the day outdoors and found an apple tree. He got an apple chunk stuck in his throat. Had to trailer him to horsey hospital and with terrific equipment they got the apple piece out. He had to spend  a few days there but recovered beautifully - $ 3200 worth of beautiful but he was worth it.




It must have been distressing but I'm sure the pony was enjoying himself having found a windfall at the apple tree. Glad he came out of it none the worse.


----------



## chicinthecity777

biscuit1 said:


> You know you and your comfort level.  Apples and carrots , I rode in a sidesaddle clinic and one of the other riders happened to be an equine dentist. She went nuts afterwards when someone offered cubes to the horses. I will never forget... why ? ...
> Because horses can't floss !!!!!!!!!!!
> Hope DH chauffeurs, the snow sounds beautiful.



Yep, apples and carrots are definitely horses and donkeys favourites!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Hi ladies I've finally come home. And I see there much has gone on in the cafe plus some very cold wet and snowy weather where a lot of you are. I have zero experience with such weathers and road conditions and what fab and some of you described sounds very nervous and scary (how to walk in 6 inches of snow....do your shoes just sink in?!!?). I'm very anxious for all of you and hope everyone stays safe.



*Jadeite*, welcome back home! So jealous you are in a hot place! Driving in the snow is no fan at all but normally I let my SO handle it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Jadeite*, so glad that you are home safely after such a rewarding experiience in India and you are moving too? you have a lot on your schedule!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, great idea to have you husband drive to the airport in this weather!
> 
> *MrsJDS*, hope that you are home and warm in your home after your DS's swimming lesson!I am thinking about what you said about DDs watching shows on their laptops ~ which mine both do every evening if they don't go out.
> 
> *biscuit*, know absolutely nothing about horses teeth. You are the expert, lol.
> 
> *MrsO*, love the idea of an MBA course, fingers crossed that the interviews were a success! if I was 15 years younger, I might do the same.
> 
> *kate*, don't like the ideas of trees falling and power outages. Yikes!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, still might plug away at a cinema room downstairs.
> 
> Lots of nasty weather coming to Los Angeles and frankly I am worried abut my DDs!



*Vigee*, don't even bother asking your DH, just do it!


----------



## Jadeite

biscuit1 said:


> Maybe you will enjoy the change. Great excuse to buy new wardrobe. If you can handle India, you can handle anything. I have complete faith.




Thanks biscuit. Now I'm trying to see if I can put all that saphir to use on my bags before I ship out. I'm going I have to work very fast at this rate, it's monsoon season here and rains daily so I think the bags may not dry so quickly. I'm still thinking through how I will get all my H to destination - I don't like the idea of seafreight and have traumatic images of mould feeding on my leathers while undergoing transport.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Maedi said:


> Thank you. We had short power outages, the storm was strong but not too damaging at least around here.
> *Kate*, those are gorgeous flowers. Love these kinds of orchids.



*Maedi*, you had storm too? Oh dear, this is a global issue now! Well, apart from where *Jadeite *is!


----------



## Jadeite

katekluet said:


> Wow, Jadeite, what a big change for you! Maybe this means new wardrobe items like shawls? Sounds like an adventure, hope all goes easily.




Lol a big wardrobe change indeed. I spent a couple of grand shopping online for suitable winter wear. On the bright side now possibly my GM shawls will get a chance to get into action. Most have been in their boxes for years.


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Maedi*, you had storm too? Oh dear, this is a global issue now! Well, apart from where *Jadeite *is!




I feel very lucky. It's raining massively but hey all we need are big strong umbrellas. Stay safe ladies!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> As an afterthought about the cold weather you ladies are getting. In fact I'm relocating in about 3 weeks - right smack into freezing chilly winter where I am going. So I'm feeling a little nervous about handling such weather.



I missed this. So you are relocating to a cold climate? Now your CSGMs are going to get a lot of use! I can only recommend a warm yet light down coat with a hood. Beats everything in a cold weather.


----------



## Mindi B

Jadeite, thinking of you as you negotiate this big move!  And give your pups an extra snuggle for me.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, don't even bother asking your DH, just do it!





Jadeite said:


> Lol a big wardrobe change indeed. I spent a couple of grand shopping online for suitable winter wear. On the bright side now possibly my GM shawls will get a chance to get into action. Most have been in their boxes for years.



*xiangxiang*, sorry to say, I can't just do it as my DH and I do house renovations together! 

*Jadeite*, I second the idea of getting a long down winter coat ~ I resisted these for years and bought one last year ~ I live i it during the winter months! Also, your GMs will definitely see the light of day more often. What is your projected move date? 

TGIF! Hope everyone is having or will have a great day.


----------



## biscuit1

Maedi said:


> Very cool. Are your dog biscuits sold in stores?



A few stores and vets offices. I hand out lots of samples with contact info. I like to know my customer base and I do ship directly to fill orders . One of my favorite furkid clients is in Texas. Met the owners at Hermes in Madison Ave. shop. He has been receiving my mailed biscuits for almost 7 years now.


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite said:


> Thanks biscuit. Now I'm trying to see if I can put all that saphir to use on my bags before I ship out. I'm going I have to work very fast at this rate, it's monsoon season here and rains daily so I think the bags may not dry so quickly. I'm still thinking through how I will get all my H to destination - I don't like the idea of seafreight and have traumatic images of mould feeding on my leathers while undergoing transport.



Follow those instructions at Hanger Project. I would clean first and then moisturize- make sure your bags are dry before you continue to the moisturize step so you are not trapping any moisture in them. Don't overdo it on the goop- a little goes a long way.


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I missed this. So you are relocating to a cold climate? Now your CSGMs are going to get a lot of use! I can only recommend a warm yet light down coat with a hood. Beats everything in a cold weather.







Mindi B said:


> Jadeite, thinking of you as you negotiate this big move!  And give your pups an extra snuggle for me.







VigeeLeBrun said:


> I second the idea of getting a long down winter coat ~ I resisted these for years and bought one last year ~ I live i it during the winter months! Also, your GMs will definitely see the light of day more often. What is your projected move date?
> 
> 
> 
> TGIF! Hope everyone is having or will have a great day.




Mindi, thanks. The dogs sure like to snuggle up since I've been away so long. I will miss them terribly.

xiangxiang I am in fact moving to your mother country. Down coats are indeed very light, and I wonder if they are sufficient to keep warm. I'm very chicken about cold as you can tell.

Vigee, I move early Jan.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Mindi, thanks. The dogs sure like to snuggle up since I've been away so long. I will miss them terribly.
> 
> xiangxiang I am in fact moving to your mother country. Down coats are indeed very light, and I wonder if they are sufficient to keep warm. I'm very chicken about cold as you can tell.
> 
> Vigee, I move early Jan.



OK. It depends on where about in the country. If it's in the north, you will need thermals! Cotton or cashmere. Then a few thick cashmere jumpers, hat or coat with hood. Face masks too! Fur lined boots. 

If it's in the south or HK, you don't really need any of those. Maybe just cotton thermals. But in the south, a lot of homes don't have heating system. 

I hate winters in my mother land that's why I rarely goes there during that season.


----------



## Jadeite

biscuit1 said:


> Follow those instructions at Hanger Project. I would clean first and then moisturize- make sure your bags are dry before you continue to the moisturize step so you are not trapping any moisture in them. Don't overdo it on the goop- a little goes a long way.




I started Renomat on a vintage brown boxcalf and almost choked when the cloth came away with a large brown patch which looked to be colour loss. Almost scared the skin off me. I'm going to resume working on it now.

I got the deer polishing bone too. hanger project and other sites recommend this for cordovan, but have you tried it on calf leather? I wonder if it works the same. 

Does renovateur work well on barenia by the way?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Mindi, thanks. The dogs sure like to snuggle up since I've been away so long. I will miss them terribly.
> 
> xiangxiang I am in fact moving to your mother country. Down coats are indeed very light, and I wonder if they are sufficient to keep warm. I'm very chicken about cold as you can tell.
> 
> Vigee, I move early Jan.



You need the heavy duty down coat, not those light ones you get from Uniqlo. I have one from MaxMara and it's really warm. I think Moncler is also very good but I don't own one.


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite said:


> I started Renomat on a vintage brown boxcalf and almost choked when the cloth came away with a large brown patch which looked to be colour loss. Almost scared the skin off me. I'm going to resume working on it now.
> 
> I got the deer polishing bone too. hanger project and other sites recommend this for cordovan, but have you tried it on calf leather? I wonder if it works the same.
> 
> Does renovateur work well on barenia by the way?



I almost choked reading that. Go super lightly - just like they suggest or just use renovateur instead.That renomat strips off old polishes and you really need to be careful.
Last night I cleaned , then polished a saddle seat that a cat attacked.The bone polished out the scratch marks considerably. I use it on calfskin .

I leave my barenia alone -


----------



## Jadeite

Thanks biscuit for letting me know about the barenia. 

I've been reading the hanger project and it's very interesting how men are just as obsessed with their premium shoes.  
Good leather is indeed an investment.


----------



## Fabfashion

TGIF! Any plans for the weekend, ladies? 

Dropped mom off at the airport last night. Snow was cleared but the roads were rather wet and a bit messy. Traffic was back to normal this morning and the drive in was slow but steady. I heard on the radio that yesterday there was 1 accident per every 3 minutes. Luckily I took the train or could be one of the statistics!

Jadeite, welcome back! You'll definitely need a nice warm coat if where you're heading gets below -5C. Down is great. I have many coats and boots for different levels of coldness.  The ones I wear when it's sub-zero/polar vortex are a down coat from Burburry in blue electric (wish I have a BE bag to match) or a shearling coat as it blocks the wind like you wouldn't believe. Hoods and ear muffs/hats/head bands are great to have to keep your head warm. Invest in good insulated boots. The melting snow gets soggy so you'll want a good spray to protect it. I find boots from Uggs--the leather ones not the suede/nubuck ones with fur lining all over the foot part are the warmest. Then I switch to my shoes/dressy boots when I'm indoors. Blondo and Sorel also make good winter boots that don't look like you're climbing Mt Everest. G'luck with your move. Are you bringing your furkids with you?


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

I'm tired today, more on that in a moment. 

Fab, hope you didn't have to drive on the snowy roads and are enjoying the train again today. 

Jadeite, how exciting to make what sounds like a big move?  I'm sure you'll adjust to the chilly temps with CSGMs to keep you warm. Good luck with the move! I would have no idea what the best way to move an H collection would be, is it possible to hire a high end packing company who handles art and collectibles to help you? When I was young and my dad relocated we had specialists come handle and move his photography collection and they were responsible for it arriving safely. 

Thanks for all the kind comments on my potential course, I should clarify that it's similar to an MBA program but compressed into 3 months and geared towards entrepreneurs and small business people. There's no degree at the end but it's sponsored by a very prestigious banking firm and it's a scholarship program so it would be a huge opportunity to get in, it's totally free. It sounds like a lot of work so I'm anxious, I'm sure I can handle it but it is a lot to take on. I spend so much time working on my business, it would be nice to take some time to just think about the big ideas and potentially develop them.

As for why I'm tired, I went to my work colleagues party and had a great time but moments before leaving someone splashed red wine on my CSGM Zebra  I had to play it very cool at the party as these are not folks who know/understand H except for my one friend. It's only 3 little spots but of course they're in the white/natural areas. I immediately treated with cold water and gently washed the spots till the wee hours this morning with my cashmere washing liquid at home. As of this morning 2 of the 3 are gone, there's just a faint hint of one. I'm waiting on a product called Wine Away to arrive tomorrow, it's my only hope for removing this last spot. I also got a new velvet brush so hopefully with some gentle care all will be well. I'm trying to stay optimistic, I know these things are meant to be worn but I was still so upset. It's my first one and I adore it, I just don't know where I can wear these things to if I can't wear it to parties, to eat, to work etc. Am I just being a nut?


----------



## Fabfashion

Went for a walk past our local university during lunch hour--sun was out. Jadeite, the last pic shows how the road can get messy when the snow's melting/not fully cleared. It provides a great work out for the legs though as one trudges through unplowed paths.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm tired today, more on that in a moment.
> 
> Fab, hope you didn't have to drive on the snowy roads and are enjoying the train again today.
> 
> Jadeite, how exciting to make what sounds like a big move? I'm sure you'll adjust to the chilly temps with CSGMs to keep you warm. Good luck with the move! I would have no idea what the best way to move an H collection would be, is it possible to hire a high end packing company who handles art and collectibles to help you? When I was young and my dad relocated we had specialists come handle and move his photography collection and they were responsible for it arriving safely.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind comments on my potential course, I should clarify that it's similar to an MBA program but compressed into 3 months and geared towards entrepreneurs and small business people. There's no degree at the end but it's sponsored by a very prestigious banking firm and it's a scholarship program so it would be a huge opportunity to get in, it's totally free. It sounds like a lot of work so I'm anxious, I'm sure I can handle it but it is a lot to take on. I spend so much time working on my business, it would be nice to take some time to just think about the big ideas and potentially develop them.
> 
> As for why I'm tired, I went to my work colleagues party and had a great time but moments before leaving someone splashed red wine on my CSGM Zebra  I had to play it very cool at the party as these are not folks who know/understand H except for my one friend. It's only 3 little spots but of course they're in the white/natural areas. I immediately treated with cold water and gently washed the spots till the wee hours this morning with my cashmere washing liquid at home. As of this morning 2 of the 3 are gone, there's just a faint hint of one. I'm waiting on a product called Wine Away to arrive tomorrow, it's my only hope for removing this last spot. I also got a new velvet brush so hopefully with some gentle care all will be well. I'm trying to stay optimistic, I know these things are meant to be worn but I was still so upset. It's my first one and I adore it, I just don't know where I can wear these things to if I can't wear it to parties, to eat, to work etc. Am I just being a nut?


MrsOwen, I drove today but the roads are cleared now. Will be taking the train again whenever the weather is bad. The logistics with the train is a bit tricky as DH has to drop me off then take DDs to school after but we all have to leave an extra 1/2 hour early (kids get rather cranky if they're awoken early--we just kept reminding them about Santa's nice and naughty list ).

Good luck with your scholarship program. When will you know? 

Oh no! I hope you get the last spot out of your ZP. Bummer! I'll be up all night too. If all else fails, you could try, believe it or not, Dawn mix in equal part with hydrogen peroxide then rinse. A waiter knocked over a wine glass and spilled red wine all over my pale pink silk dress. All treatments including dry cleanerer couldn't remove the stain. I googled and saw this recipe and thought I tried anyway. It came off like nothing ever happened. Separately the 2 ingredients don't work on its own so they have to be put together. University of California even did a study on it. G'luck!


----------



## Suncatcher

Mrs Owen - I'm so sorry to hear about your ZP shawl.  If I recall from your reveal it is a BW one?  I have wine away at home but have only used it on area rugs.  I'm also a fan of Oxyclean but I have not used it on my CSGMs.  No you are not a nut ... I remember when I got my first snag on one of my CSGMs and it was crushing.  These scarves are expensive and we all want them to look pristine.  I too plan my outfits carefully when I'm going out and I consider stuff like possibility of theft, spillage, damage ... sigh.  On a brighter note, I am crossing my fingers that you get into the scholarship program.  What an opportunity that would be to be able to take the course!


Jadeite - good luck with your move!!!  It is a big deal enough to move houses, let alone countries.  As a denizen in a cold climate, I have long since given up trying to look terribly chic when it is cold, slushy and yucky outside.  I always carry a tuque and mitts in my bag.  I wear big heavy boots that go to -40 and are slip resistant.  Sometimes I wear down, sometimes shearling and soon I will start wearing fur!  Do you have to start anew a relationship at H?


Vigee, MrsO, FabF - I tried COs today and they didn't fit me well.  I think I'm not used to wearing flats.  It's too bad as they are pretty shoes. I've been wondering whether there is such thing as size inflation with shoes.  I used to be a 7, then 6.5 for the last few years, but now 6.5 feel a bit big on me.  Anyone else have this problem?


XiangXiang - when it comes to TVs, size does matter!!!! LOL


I popped into H today and picked up a Marwari CSGM (rose/naturel).  Saw lots of new SS15 scarves and almost picked up a De La Mer CSGM as well but I wanted to restrain myself since I am picking up my new made-to-order Prada fur next week on top of having spent so much on xmas shopping.  But I know I will be back to pick that one up at some point in the new year.  CSGMs are my weakness!


This weekend: lots of xmas preparations and a couple of xmas parties tomorrow night!  Hope you are all having a terrific Friday!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*Jadeite*, I would be freaking out over a move date coming so soon. Leaving for LA for a month on January 3rd and my suitcase ~ of course ~ is still packed from the Bahamas. Wish we were all with you to help out! 

*Fabfashion*, thanks for the wonderful winter wonderland pics! Love them. 

*MrsO*, yes, I would have had an internal meltdown if someone splattered red wine on one of my GMs.  I wear them out and then take them off when I start to eat or drink. Sounds ridiculous, but I am OCD about my H. Fingers crossed that the one final stain will come out! Good luck with your program, I hope that you are admitted to the courses. 

*xiangxiang*, I watch many TV programs on my laptop and it doesn't bother me at all. Still think that a cinema room is better than a pool room. The thing is that my DH DESIGNED the pool room personally, kind of like his man cave, so must address this topic gently. 

Hope that everyone had a good day.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Jadeite*, I would be freaking out over a move date coming so soon. Leaving for LA for a month on January 3rd and my suitcase ~ of course ~ is still packed from the Bahamas. Wish we were all with you to help out!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, thanks for the wonderful winter wonderland pics! Love them.
> 
> *MrsO*, yes, I would have had an internal meltdown if someone splattered red wine on one of my GMs.  I wear them out and then take them off when I start to eat or drink. Sounds ridiculous, but I am OCD about my H. Fingers crossed that the one final stain will come out! Good luck with your program, I hope that you are admitted to the courses.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, I watch many TV programs on my laptop and it doesn't bother me at all. Still think that a cinema room is better than a pool room. The thing is that my DH DESIGNED the pool room personally, kind of like his man cave, so must address this topic gently.
> 
> Hope that everyone had a good day.



Vigee, I'm sure you and your DDs will be able to work your magic about the cinema room that your DH will think it's his idea.  Hope your DDs are save from the storm in LA.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> MrsOwen, I drove today but the roads are cleared now. Will be taking the train again whenever the weather is bad. The logistics with the train is a bit tricky as DH has to drop me off then take DDs to school after but we all have to leave an extra 1/2 hour early (kids get rather cranky if they're awoken early--we just kept reminding them about Santa's nice and naughty list ).
> 
> Good luck with your scholarship program. When will you know?
> 
> Oh no! I hope you get the last spot out of your ZP. Bummer! I'll be up all night too. If all else fails, you could try, believe it or not, Dawn mix in equal part with hydrogen peroxide then rinse. A waiter knocked over a wine glass and spilled red wine all over my pale pink silk dress. All treatments including dry cleanerer couldn't remove the stain. I googled and saw this recipe and thought I tried anyway. It came off like nothing ever happened. Separately the 2 ingredients don't work on its own so they have to be put together. University of California even did a study on it. G'luck!



Thank you Fab! I'm going to give that a try this evening, DH is out tonight and I have a job tomorrow so I was going to be home anyway. May as well spend it doctoring my GM! I'm so impatient but I didn't have time to go hunt for the Wine Away in a store nearby and it won't be here till tomorrow when I'll be working. So glad I have you guys who understand the H madness! Fingers crossed.

MrsJ, sorry the CO flats weren't comfy for you. My favorite flats are the Lanvin in calfskin which have a little arch support built in and a tiny wedge so not completely flat. I have not found that shoes are bigger actually it seems like my feet might be a little bigger due to wearing flats and the dreaded Uggs which are not good for your feet but so cozy. Congrats on your Marwari and your fur, I'm sure it's amazing. 

I'll find out about my course in the next week or two they said, hopefully before the holidays!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Mrs Owen - I'm so sorry to hear about your ZP shawl.  If I recall from your reveal it is a BW one?  I have wine away at home but have only used it on area rugs.  I'm also a fan of Oxyclean but I have not used it on my CSGMs.  No you are not a nut ... I remember when I got my first snag on one of my CSGMs and it was crushing.  These scarves are expensive and we all want them to look pristine.  I too plan my outfits carefully when I'm going out and I consider stuff like possibility of theft, spillage, damage ... sigh.  On a brighter note, I am crossing my fingers that you get into the scholarship program.  What an opportunity that would be to be able to take the course!
> 
> 
> Jadeite - good luck with your move!!!  It is a big deal enough to move houses, let alone countries.  As a denizen in a cold climate, I have long since given up trying to look terribly chic when it is cold, slushy and yucky outside.  I always carry a tuque and mitts in my bag.  I wear big heavy boots that go to -40 and are slip resistant.  Sometimes I wear down, sometimes shearling and soon I will start wearing fur!  Do you have to start anew a relationship at H?
> 
> 
> Vigee, MrsO, FabF - I tried COs today and they didn't fit me well.  I think I'm not used to wearing flats.  It's too bad as they are pretty shoes. I've been wondering whether there is such thing as size inflation with shoes.  I used to be a 7, then 6.5 for the last few years, but now 6.5 feel a bit big on me.  Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> 
> XiangXiang - when it comes to TVs, size does matter!!!! LOL
> 
> 
> I popped into H today and picked up a Marwari CSGM (rose/naturel).  Saw lots of new SS15 scarves and almost picked up a De La Mer CSGM as well but I wanted to restrain myself since I am picking up my new made-to-order Prada fur next week on top of having spent so much on xmas shopping.  But I know I will be back to pick that one up at some point in the new year.  CSGMs are my weakness!
> 
> This weekend: lots of xmas preparations and a couple of xmas parties tomorrow night!  Hope you are all having a terrific Friday!



*MrsJDS*, sorry to hear that the CO flats didn't fit you well! They are my go-to shoes, although I love Lanvin, too. The COs are just a bit sturdier, if that makes any sense and they match my H bags. Yes, my feet have shrunk a size but I think that it is because I have lost weight. Used to be a shoe size 7.5 and now am a 7. Your made-to-order Prada fur coat sounds amazing. Please post pics after it arrives, would love to see it! You are giving me ideas. 

*Fabfashion*, the Los Angeles storms yesterday were highly over-rated according to my DDs, lol. They were anticipating weather of epic proportions and were disappointed. 

*MrsO*, that is great news that you will probably hear about your program before Christmas and I don't blame you for spending the evening trying to get that stain out of your ZP GM!


----------



## biscuit1

MrsJDS , my feet seem to have widened and prefer 8's more than 7 1/2's now. I am hoping to retrain them - can't let all those nice shoes stay in their boxes in closet forever.
Please give us a hint about your fur on order ...........


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen, hope it works out with your shawl. I mixed the solution and dabbed with a Qtip to test it out and was amazed at how well it seemed to neutralize the wine stain. Wishing you good results. 

Vigee, glad to hear the storm turned out okay. Better safe than sorry. Have you told your DDs about the cinema room yet? 

MrsJDS, sorry to hear the CO flats didn't work out. I was rooting for you as they don't work for me but they are so pretty. Actually most flats don't fit me well. I'll look for the Lanvin ones next time. I like the idea of having a bit of a wedged sole. I'm so short I need every extra inch I can get. My feet seem to have got a little longer. My chiropractor said it's because the arches are beginning to drop down thereby elongating the feet. I ordered a pair of orthodics early this year but couldn't get used to them so haven't worn them.  Would love to see mod pic of your new fur when you get it. Any hints?


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi Biscuit, MrsO and Vigee - I will post a picture of my fur after I receive it. One thing I will share with you is that I have never posted any of my H purchases (though I purchase something at least once a month)!  I am really shy that way . I don't even have a Facebook account!  think I will break through my shyness by posting a non-H purchase here LOL. 

It is mink, 3/4 sleeves, just below my knees, with a fox fur colour. Dyed yellow with black tips so the colour changes throughout. Sounds awfully weird but it is spectacular. From afar it might look caramel or brown but up close you can see the two tones.


----------



## Suncatcher

I will try Lanvin flats next time around. I too wear Tods but I find after awhile my feet really hurt in them. I have a pair of Prada flats that are really comfy but Prada does not do beautiful shoes like CO! It never occurred to me that when I lost weight after I gave birth that my feet might shrink too!  I just assumed it was size inflation!  Vigee - glad to hear your DDs are safe in LA!  It seems like it was a bad weather week all around!


----------



## katekluet

Mrs. Owen, I hope the stain came out! I am like Vigee, I keep a ziplock freezer bag in my purse and put my scarf or shawl in it while I eat. I can understand how upsetting that red splash was. 
Mrs JDS , we twins on that Marwari. It goes with so many things. I am anxious to see your beautiful fur.
Jadeite, what a big move! I hope it is to a location that you will enjoy. 
Vigee, if the DDs could entice your DH to do his own redesign of  pool room into a media room, he may be convinced. 
XiangXiang, any house reports?


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> MrsOwen, hope it works out with your shawl. I mixed the solution and dabbed with a Qtip to test it out and was amazed at how well it seemed to neutralize the wine stain. Wishing you good results.
> 
> Vigee, glad to hear the storm turned out okay. Better safe than sorry. Have you told your DDs about the cinema room yet?
> 
> MrsJDS, sorry to hear the CO flats didn't work out. I was rooting for you as they don't work for me but they are so pretty. Actually most flats don't fit me well. I'll look for the Lanvin ones next time. I like the idea of having a bit of a wedged sole. I'm so short I need every extra inch I can get. My feet seem to have got a little longer. My chiropractor said it's because the arches are beginning to drop down thereby elongating the feet. I ordered a pair of orthodics early this year but couldn't get used to them so haven't worn them.  Would love to see mod pic of your new fur when you get it. Any hints?



Fab!!!!! You truly are _fabulous_!!! The stains are totally gone, not even a shadow of the spots remain, my shawl is back to normal because of your amazing tip! Do you know I googled for an hour last night and didn't find this mixture? I was super nervous and tested on a corner to make sure it didn't bleach. Because the Dawn was blue, it left a blue patch that freaked me out but after rinsing and then another hand wash of the whole shawl it's totally fine! Thank you so very much for telling me! Sending you tons of virtual flowers


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> Hi Biscuit, MrsO and Vigee - I will post a picture of my fur after I receive it. One thing I will share with you is that I have never posted any of my H purchases (though I purchase something at least once a month)!  I am really shy that way . I don't even have a Facebook account!  think I will break through my shyness by posting a non-H purchase here LOL.
> 
> It is mink, 3/4 sleeves, just below my knees, with a fox fur colour. Dyed yellow with black tips so the colour changes throughout. Sounds awfully weird but it is spectacular. From afar it might look caramel or brown but up close you can see the two tones.



Wow, your coat sounds amazing! Please share only if you feel comfortable of course!

I definitely understand being shy, I was the opposite here when I joined because in my personal/professional life I keep my passion for fashion quite private as I would be subject to gossip, speculation and judgment about my business/finances. I found TPF and thought I could share but I immediately outed myself by over sharing and had to have those posts deleted. I'm trying to find the balance and I think that's why I love this cafe thread so much!


----------



## MSO13

katekluet said:


> Mrs. Owen, I hope the stain came out! I am like Vigee, I keep a ziplock freezer bag in my purse and put my scarf or shawl in it while I eat. I can understand how upsetting that red splash was.
> Mrs JDS , we twins on that Marwari. It goes with so many things. I am anxious to see your beautiful fur.
> Jadeite, what a big move! I hope it is to a location that you will enjoy.
> Vigee, if the DDs could entice your DH to do his own redesign of  pool room into a media room, he may be convinced.
> XiangXiang, any house reports?



Thanks Kate, I have been keeping a bag to put my shawl in with me and now that I've dodged this stain will definitely be more careful in the future!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Fab!!!!! You truly are _fabulous_!!! The stains are totally gone, not even a shadow of the spots remain, my shawl is back to normal because of your amazing tip! Do you know I googled for an hour last night and didn't find this mixture? I was super nervous and tested on a corner to make sure it didn't bleach. Because the Dawn was blue, it left a blue patch that freaked me out but after rinsing and then another hand wash of the whole shawl it's totally fine! Thank you so very much for telling me! Sending you tons of virtual flowers


I'm so very happy for you, MrsOwen!  I hate that feeling when something bad happened to my stuff and I kicked myself. I know the blue of the Dawn freaked me out too--I forgot about that part but as long as the item is rinse-able then it should all come out. So glad it worked out for you. Hope you'll have a better sleep tonight.


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> Mrs. Owen, I hope the stain came out! I am like Vigee, I keep a ziplock freezer bag in my purse and put my scarf or shawl in it while I eat. I can understand how upsetting that red splash was.
> Mrs JDS , we twins on that Marwari. It goes with so many things. I am anxious to see your beautiful fur.
> Jadeite, what a big move! I hope it is to a location that you will enjoy.
> Vigee, if the DDs could entice your DH to do his own redesign of  pool room into a media room, he may be convinced.
> XiangXiang, *any house reports*?



More like any Mr Fireplace Hottie report for xiangxiang, Kate.  Although I think she's not seeing him for another week. I'm beginning to wonder if all this delay is a ruse to throw us off Mr Fireplace's path. Hmm.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Hi Biscuit, MrsO and Vigee - I will post a picture of my fur after I receive it. One thing I will share with you is that I have never posted any of my H purchases (though I purchase something at least once a month)!  I am really shy that way . I don't even have a Facebook account!  think I will break through my shyness by posting a non-H purchase here LOL.
> 
> It is mink, 3/4 sleeves, just below my knees, with a fox fur colour. Dyed yellow with black tips so the colour changes throughout. Sounds awfully weird but it is spectacular. From afar it might look caramel or brown but up close you can see the two tones.


MrsJDS, your coat sounds divine. Can't wait to see pic.  My long time furrier passed a few years ago so I've not done anything since. And these last few years with DDs so young I tend to wear mostly something that can be easily dry cleaned. 

I was the same way as you for not showing my H items. I only occasionally show them here since no one I know at work or amongst friends appreciate them as much as my tPF friends here.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Saturday, ladies! 

*Fabfashion*, was reading this cafe thread so quickly that I nearly missed your wine stain remedy. Thanks, will have to keep it in mind for the future just in case this happens to me!

*MrsJDS* and *MrsO*, have posted full length pics of myself in H outfits here on TPF but haven't done so in quite a long time. I stopped maybe six months ago and made all the pics private, so they probably can't be found anymore. I wasn't worried about being outed or showing my face, my BFF pointed out that the links enabled people to go through my entire photobucket library and I didn't like that. Still post pics on TPF but not as often and the links are now set-up to be scrambled.


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Went for a walk past our local university during lunch hour--sun was out. Jadeite, the last pic shows how the road can get messy when the snow's melting/not fully cleared. It provides a great work out for the legs though as one trudges through unplowed paths.




What gorgeous scenery! Postcard perfect. Fab, I take it you trudge along often enough and you will have great strong legs for running.


----------



## Jadeite

MrsJDS, which is warmest - the down, shearling or fur? I'm scratching my head over all this. 

The mystery of your feet getting smaller is very interesting. Mine has grown 1.5 sizes over the years. 

Vigee, off to LA again? I think you almost live there half the time.  where do you stay, at your DD's apartment?


----------



## Jadeite

MrsOwen3 said:


> Wow, your coat sounds amazing! Please share only if you feel comfortable of course!
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely understand being shy, I was the opposite here when I joined because in my personal/professional life I keep my passion for fashion quite private as I would be subject to gossip, speculation and judgment about my business/finances. I found TPF and thought I could share but I immediately outed myself by over sharing and had to have those posts deleted. I'm trying to find the balance and I think that's why I love this cafe thread so much!




Cafe ladies are all secret professionals of the highest calibre. But here we can relax.... 

I think the point about not posting pics with faces, or showing off a wardrobe plus making all albums private is very sensible. These days too much information is found on the internet if not careful.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> MrsJDS, which is warmest - the down, shearling or fur? I'm scratching my head over all this.
> 
> The mystery of your feet getting smaller is very interesting. Mine has grown 1.5 sizes over the years.
> 
> *Vigee, off to LA again? I think you almost live there half the time.  where do you stay, at your DD's apartment?*



*Jadeite*, we bought her the condo in LA and I actually helped her find it, so I feel very comfortable staying there. It's in a wonderful location and is really beautiful with a full concierge service. It's like staying in a hotel, lol. Also, the more time that I get to spend with my DDs, the better. I am excited that they are coming home for Christmas in a week. Yay! 

Are you swamped with being home and preparing to move, *Jadeite*? You seem to be the type of person that has everything firmly under control.


----------



## Jadeite

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Jadeite*, we bought her the condo in LA and I actually helped her find it, so I feel very comfortable staying there. It's in a wonderful location and is really beautiful with a full concierge service. It's like staying in a hotel, lol. Also, the more time that I get to spend with my DDs, the better. I am excited that they are coming home for Christmas in a week. Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you swamped with being home and preparing to move, *Jadeite*? You seem to be the type of person that has everything firmly under control.




Condo with a full concierge service sounds wonderful, and you're someone very good at picking out lovely things so it's no wonder you would have found the perfect place for DD, she's very lucky! 

Actually I'm still feeling relaxed about the move. The only thing I haven't figured out is what to do with my dogs, would absolutely love to take them with me but the destination country pet import rules are restricting me to only 1 pet so that's a no go. I'm not certain of living and medical conditions for animals there so would have to find out if there's a way around it. My dogs are also senior so I'm worried about transporting them. 

As for the packing, I figured the movers would come and we'd throw things into the boxes, tape them up and then off they go. 
Still thinking through how much cold wear I should pack in my own suitcase.


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite , I will add one more to the mix. The warmest is fur- when worn against your skin especially. 
India typed about her coat and I have the same type. Silk outside and lined with sheared mink .It is reversible so you can have the look of mink if you want to.Super light in weight -really warm ,travels well.It is my go to winter coat. I have fun fur and serious fur but they don't go out much.


----------



## katekluet

*MrsJDS* and *MrsO*, have posted full length pics of myself in H outfits here on TPF but haven't done so in quite a long time. I stopped maybe six months ago and made all the pics private, so they probably can't be found anymore. I wasn't worried about being outed or showing my face, my BFF pointed out that the links enabled people to go through my entire photobucket library and I didn't like that. Still post pics on TPF but not as often and the links are now set-up to be scrambled.[/QUOTE]
Vigee, thank you for this information. I tried to use photobucket but it started downloading all the photos on my phone, not just the one I wanted to post so went not back and deleted almost everything and have not used it again...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> *MrsJDS* and *MrsO*, have posted full length pics of myself in H outfits here on TPF but haven't done so in quite a long time. I stopped maybe six months ago and made all the pics private, so they probably can't be found anymore. I wasn't worried about being outed or showing my face, my BFF pointed out that the links enabled people to go through my entire photobucket library and I didn't like that. Still post pics on TPF but not as often and the links are now set-up to be scrambled.


Vigee, thank you for this information. I tried to use photobucket but it started downloading all the photos on my phone, not just the one I wanted to post so went not back and deleted almost everything and have not used it again...[/QUOTE]

*kate*, still am using photobucket but have enabled scrambling links for pics in my profile on my account. Previously, as I mentioned, anyone could go to one pic and then go through my entire library. Not good and thank goodness my BFF watches my back!


----------



## Suncatcher

Vigee - you and DH are wonderful to buy DD a condo!  It sounds lovely. I was in LA last month and love it there. I could live there!! Thanks also for the info about scrambling your links. I will look into that!  

Jadeite - fur is the warmest. Shearling is next in terms of warmth in my opinion. I have two shearlings, a Burberry one that is heavy (as such I don't wear it often as much as I adore it) and a fur/shearling one from Prada that is light and my go to shearling. I also have a down coat. It is warm and my go to coat when I don't want to wear something that I worry about getting mucky or if I'm concerned about theft. I'm also aware that fur will attract some negative attention so I will be conscious of where I will wear it. 

FabF - grateful for the advice about dawn + hydrogen peroxide. Would you know if you have to use dawn or will any dish soap suffice?!?


----------



## biscuit1

MrsJDS said:


> Jadeite - fur is the warmest. Shearling is next in terms of warmth in my opinion. I have two shearlings, a Burberry one that is heavy (as such I don't wear it often as much as I adore it) and a fur/shearling one from Prada that is light and my go to shearling. I also have a down coat. It is warm and my go to coat when I don't want to wear something that I worry about getting mucky or if I'm concerned about theft. I'm also aware that fur will attract some negative attention so I will be conscious of where I will wear it.
> 
> This is exactly why I wear the reversible coat so much - mink lining  and silk exterior. Super warm and fur not so visible.
> I have a cute fur vest with wild colors. One of my friends commented that it looked like I had been PETA'd already.


----------



## Suncatcher

Biscuit - LOL! Your mink/silk combo sounds divine and very sensible too at the same time!

One of the benefits to having a cold winter season is that coats give yet another area where one can play around, fashion-wise!


----------



## biscuit1

Mrs.JDS - that is the only benefit to having a cold winter season ! And cheese fondue.


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> Mrs. Owen, I hope the stain came out! I am like Vigee, I keep a ziplock freezer bag in my purse and put my scarf or shawl in it while I eat. I can understand how upsetting that red splash was.
> Mrs JDS , we twins on that Marwari. It goes with so many things. I am anxious to see your beautiful fur.
> Jadeite, what a big move! I hope it is to a location that you will enjoy.
> Vigee, if the DDs could entice your DH to do his own redesign of  pool room into a media room, he may be convinced.
> XiangXiang, any house reports?





Fabfashion said:


> More like any Mr Fireplace Hottie report for xiangxiang, Kate.  Although I think she's not seeing him for another week. I'm beginning to wonder if all this delay is a ruse to throw us off Mr Fireplace's path. Hmm.



Kate, Fabfashion and all that in the cafe, not much to report re the house apart from we are meeting Mr. Fireplace on this coming Monday to discuss a few things. Might need to pop to their show room again. I will drag this as long as I can! Lol!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Count me as another lover of shearling coat! I have two but I never seem to get too much wear of them as we've had very mild winter in the last two years. I like the look of fur but wouldn't wear a fur coat where I am as the animal activists are ruthless here. I would only discreetly wear my fox fur stole and if anybody asks, I just tell them it's faux fur. The shearling coats are really really warm! They really are too warm for our mild winter.


----------



## biscuit1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Kate, Fabfashion and all that in the cafe, not much to report re the house apart from we are meeting Mr. Fireplace on this coming Monday to discuss a few things. Might need to pop to their show room again. I will drag this as long as I can! Lol!



Does Mr. Fireplace have any idea that you will never use what he is creating for you ?


----------



## thyme

hello dear ladies 

haven't been here for a bit!! been too busy and stressed at work and at home..can't wait to go on my four week break soon. 

what has everyone else planned for xmas? holidays? lots of cooking? presents all sorted??

*Jadeite*, are there lots of H where you are relocating?? 



biscuit1 said:


> Does Mr. Fireplace have any idea that you will never use what he is creating for you ?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

biscuit1 said:


> *Does Mr. Fireplace have any idea that you will never use what he is creating for you ?*





chincac said:


> hello dear ladies
> 
> haven't been here for a bit!! been too busy and stressed at work and at home..*can't wait to go on my four week break soon. *
> 
> what has everyone else planned for xmas? holidays? lots of cooking? presents all sorted??
> 
> *Jadeite*, are there lots of H where you are relocating??



*biscuit*, your post is priceless! 

*chincac*, glad that you are back at the cafe and sorry to hear that you have been stressed at work. Completely understand what that is like and it's no fun at all! Where are you going on holiday? I hope somewhere warm, sunny and relaxing! BTW, love, love, love your new kaki sandals.


----------



## thyme

Fabfashion said:


> Went for a walk past our local university during lunch hour--sun was out. Jadeite, the last pic shows how the road can get messy when the snow's melting/not fully cleared. It provides a great work out for the legs though as one trudges through unplowed paths.



gorgeous pics!! snow just makes everything so magical..



MrsJDS said:


> Hi Biscuit, MrsO and Vigee - I will post a picture of my fur after I receive it. One thing I will share with you is that I have never posted any of my H purchases (though I purchase something at least once a month)!  I am really shy that way . I don't even have a Facebook account!  think I will break through my shyness by posting a non-H purchase here LOL.
> 
> It is mink, 3/4 sleeves, just below my knees, with a fox fur colour. Dyed yellow with black tips so the colour changes throughout. Sounds awfully weird but it is spectacular. From afar it might look caramel or brown but up close you can see the two tones.



wow your mink coats sounds amazing..please do post here..i also don't have a Facebook account. my friend says i am from the dinosaur age. the only place i post pics of myself and purchases is here on tpf..i don't have any other social media accounts either!! 



Jadeite said:


> Thanks biscuit for letting me know about the barenia.
> 
> I've been reading the hanger project and it's very interesting how men are just as obsessed with their premium shoes.
> Good leather is indeed an investment.



lol..i was cleaning and polishing my boxcalf bags one evening and my best friend gave me his three pairs of brand spanking new Goodyear welted shoes to polish as well..he says besides the cobblers who made his shoes, he only trusts me to touch his shoes!!!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, glad that you are back at the cafe and sorry to hear that you have been stressed at work. Completely understand what that is like and it's no fun at all! Where are you going on holiday? I hope somewhere warm, sunny and relaxing! BTW, love, love, love your new kaki sandals.



dear *Vigee*, great to be back. will be in Hong Kong for a week and Malaysia for 3 weeks..just chilling out and visiting friends and family. looking forward to it..and thank you re kaki sandals. i hope to wear them a lot in Malaysia where it will be very hot..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> dear *Vigee*, great to be back. will be in Hong Kong for a week and Malaysia for 3 weeks..just chilling out and visiting friends and family. looking forward to it..and thank you re kaki sandals. i hope to wear them a lot in Malaysia where it will be very hot..



*chincac*, your vacation sounds amazing and fun, too. Haven't been to Hong Kong in an age but my guess is that there is still great shopping and restaurants there. I am absolutely obsessed with your kaki sandals and think that I would wear them much than my oran sandals that are just sitting in my closet. 

Going back to the subject of fur coats for *Jadeite*, fur is definitely the warmest but shearling is wonderful too and more casual. Had four fur coats and when our house was robbed, they were all taken and I have never replaced them. My dream coat is a mid-length sable fur and one of these days, I will begin my search for one.


----------



## biscuit1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *
> Going back to the subject of fur coats for Jadeite, fur is definitely the warmest but shearling is wonderful too and more casual. Had four fur coats and when our house was robbed, they were all taken and I have never replaced them. My dream coat is a mid-length sable fur and one of these days, I will begin my search for one. *


*

Sable is the warmest and lightest to wear.*


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

Chincac, I love those sandals! Perfect for your travels!

Catching up with everyone's Saturday posts, fur is not really part of my wardrobe. We have a lot of hipster, vegetarian friends and it doesn't go over well. I wear only vintage stuff or stuff that can pass as faux which is fine with me. I do hope to get a shearling in the next few years as the casual look works well with my style. I also love the sound of a silk coat with fur lining which sounds so luxurious. 

My last Saturday job for 2014 ended in dramatic fashion, drunken hostess behaving like quite the diva. Sometimes it's hard to be the "help" and have to keep my mouth shut but it's never worth an argument. I'm a little down today I guess because it was a tough situation and I did everything beautifully. On the positive side I had a 5 hour break and finished all my shopping so I can wrap today and send off some gifts to siblings this week, a week earlier than I usually am done. 

Seems like SS15 scarves are rolling out in some parts of the world, I suspect my boutique will be holding them back till after the holidays which is fine with me. I don't need any more shopping distractions now! Hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Chincac, I love those sandals! Perfect for your travels!
> 
> Catching up with everyone's Saturday posts, fur is not really part of my wardrobe. We have a lot of hipster, vegetarian friends and it doesn't go over well. I wear only vintage stuff or stuff that can pass as faux which is fine with me. I do hope to get a shearling in the next few years as the casual look works well with my style. I also love the sound of a silk coat with fur lining which sounds so luxurious.
> 
> *My last Saturday job for 2014 ended in dramatic fashion, drunken hostess behaving like quite the diva.* Sometimes it's hard to be the "help" and have to keep my mouth shut but it's never worth an argument. *I'm a little down today I guess because it was a tough situation and I did everything beautifully.* On the positive side I had a 5 hour break and finished all my shopping so I can wrap today and send off some gifts to siblings this week, a week earlier than I usually am done.
> 
> Seems like SS15 scarves are rolling out in some parts of the world, I suspect my boutique will be holding them back till after the holidays which is fine with me. I don't need any more shopping distractions now! Hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday!



*MrsO*, so sorry to hear about your Saturday night job and the obnoxious drunken diva hostess. That must have been a tough situation and I am sure that you handled it beautifully. But. Ugh. It would certainly leave a sour taste in my mouth, too and might take me a day or two to recover. At least it's over and you don't have to work for her again. Hope that you have a delightful Sunday to make up for last night. 

Yes, the new S/S 15 scarves are arriving, pretty exciting!!!


----------



## thyme

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Chincac, I love those sandals! Perfect for your travels!
> 
> Catching up with everyone's Saturday posts, fur is not really part of my wardrobe. We have a lot of hipster, vegetarian friends and it doesn't go over well. I wear only vintage stuff or stuff that can pass as faux which is fine with me. I do hope to get a shearling in the next few years as the casual look works well with my style. I also love the sound of a silk coat with fur lining which sounds so luxurious.
> 
> My last Saturday job for 2014 ended in dramatic fashion, drunken hostess behaving like quite the diva. Sometimes it's hard to be the "help" and have to keep my mouth shut but it's never worth an argument. I'm a little down today I guess because it was a tough situation and I did everything beautifully. On the positive side I had a 5 hour break and finished all my shopping so I can wrap today and send off some gifts to siblings this week, a week earlier than I usually am done.
> 
> Seems like SS15 scarves are rolling out in some parts of the world, I suspect my boutique will be holding them back till after the holidays which is fine with me. I don't need any more shopping distractions now! Hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday!



thank you *MrsOwen3* sorry to hear you have been feeling down. hope we can cheer you up a bit here by distracting you with H and fur chats. which of the SS15 scarves have you got your eye on?


----------



## Mindi B

chincac, if you are a dinosaur, then add me to your Paleolithic address book.  I am not on social media either.  I embraced e-mail, period.  I love seeing reveals here, but have no illusions that anybody wants to see my shoes, or my breakfast egg, or whatever.


----------



## thyme

Mindi B said:


> chincac, if you are a dinosaur, then add me to your Paleolithic address book.  I am not on social media either.  I embraced e-mail, period.  I love seeing reveals here, but have no illusions that anybody wants to see my shoes, or my breakfast egg, or whatever



 you really have a knack of making me laugh out loud.. ok you are in my dinosaur age address book!!


----------



## Mindi B

I hear the tar pits are very nice this time of year.


----------



## thyme

mindi b said:


> i hear the tar pits are very nice this time of year.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello, ladies!

Stopping by quickly to say hi! Hectic Saturday with DH's company children's Xmas party which was a bit hit with DDs and afternoon vaccination that didn't go over well with DDs and they swore off ever visiting a doctor again.  

Then today it's been organizing around the house. I've been buying buying buying and things have been piling piling piling. Cardboard boxes filled our bedroom and it's looking like a warehouse. I promised myself to put everything away today. I'm also clearing out pre-DDs clothes and shoes that will no longer be worn or fit (finally being honest with myself that they will never ever fit again ). So far I'm about 60% done. All orange boxes stored away. I've got about 3 garbage bag full of my and DDs' clothes/shoes to be donated. Now I've got to put away all the new clothes purchased. DH even bought us girls 2 new wardrobes so we can store our clothes. I think the girls have more clothes than I do now. Hehe. 

Vigee, your DD is very lucky. You and DH are so sweet to buy her a condo. Sure the place is lovely as you have impeccable taste. Sorry to hear about your stolen fur coats. Sable will look gorgeous on you. 

MrsJDS, I used the mixture with Sunlight dishwashing detergent and it worked just as well. I ran out of Dawn and couldn't wait but it worked just the same. 

Jadeite, the key is to layer underneath with thermal undergarments to keep warm and then have sweater/cardigan that you can take off if too hot indoors. As other ladies have mentioned, fur is the warmest but styles matter too. I learned that my long mink coat with swing/flare bottom didn't work too well on an extra windy day. I only had a skirt suit on with tall boots but when the wind was gusting, it blew up from underneath. Brr... So when it's super windy, I wear a coat that cuts close to the body. Over the knee length works best or your butt will freeze.  I wear my shearling coat when I have client meetings. Also if it's going to be snowing (wet snow), I usually wear my down coat with hood because you can easily get drenched as the snow clings and later melts on your coat. I like biscuit1's silk/shearling coat idea--that'd be super cozy and stylish while understated. I sometimes worry about the anti-fur people--they can get nasty. But when it's cold, I just bundle up and trudge on!

chincac, your sandals will be perfect for the trip. So envious--4 weeks of hot and sunny weather. 
MrsOwen, sorry to hear about your diva client. Don't let that ruin your fabulous job. It's her not you. Enjoy your break and the holidays. We'll keep you cheerful and distracted. 

xiangxiang, can't wait to hear how your 'chat' with Mr. Fireplace goes tomorrow. How come you have to go to the showroom again? 

Mindi, chincac, I'm pretty archaic as well. Just emails for me. Too much to catch up on FB and other social channels. No time. 

I too learned the hard way that when I posted my pic from flickr, people can see my whole album. Now I just upload the photos from my laptop and that should be the only pic people can see. Right? 

Back to putting my bedroom back together. Hope everyone is doing something more fun than me!


----------



## thyme

*Fabshion*, wow..you have been very productive!!  

Can you please help me sort out my boxes too?? 

and thank you!! looking forward to wearing my sandals..


----------



## Fabfashion

chincac said:


> *Fabshion*, wow..you have been very productive!!
> 
> Can you please help me sort out my boxes too??
> 
> and thank you!! looking forward to wearing my sandals..


chincac, I'll come help you sort your boxes any time. 

I'm just about done. Yay! The side benefit is that I found 3 pairs of Tod's boots that I bought at the end of the summer in anticipation of fall/winter, and a few cashmere sweaters too. I'm about all set for winter.


----------



## MSO13

Aww thanks ladies, I'm feeling a little better now. I did spend some time browsing furs online which was fun. I'm also recently obsessed with Lindsay Thornburg cloaks and was checking those out. I can't rock a poncho but I think I could sport a cloak. 

Fab, I wish I was as productive but today I just had a lazy day with the cats!

I envy you ladies with no social media, I don't know if I'd call you dinosaurs-perhaps just liberated? I use social media for my business and a lot of times it feels like a tether to my phone. It's hard to disconnect and it adds to this felling that I have with work colleagues that it's all a big act. We all have to appear to be busy, happy, creative, stylish, fun, funny and it all always has to be Instagram photo perfect. It's exhausting. But it has been tremendously helpful in growing my business so I work at balancing the "real" with the image I have to project. 

I've never used Photobucket but I understand the concern with keeping your whole photo library safe, that's scary! I think if you just upload here as an attachment they stay searchable within the site and on google but they won't link to your outside libraries. 

As for SS,  I like the 70cm H Comme design and I loved De La Mer au Ciel in a 90cm but didn't find a color that suited me so I eagerly await the colors in the GM. I asked my SA if they had gotten their guide yet so I could put down my wish list but she said they didn't have it. I think they did but they're trying to sell current season for the holiday. Perhaps I'm just in Kelly saving mode already or it's that I really love my collection from the last 6 months and feel happy with my choices. It'll be nice to add to it with the right pieces but that crazy feeling of MUST BUY  seems to have passed. 

I'm going to try to get some more wrapping done tonight!


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Kate, Fabfashion and all that in the cafe, not much to report re the house apart from we are meeting Mr. Fireplace on this coming Monday to discuss a few things. Might need to pop to their show room again. I will drag this as long as I can! Lol!







biscuit1 said:


> Does Mr. Fireplace have any idea that you will never use what he is creating for you ?




Does Mr Fireplace wear fur coats well?


----------



## Jadeite

Ugh ladies I'm a walking zombie with a massive sore throat today. Haven't slept well since getting home cuz I missed my dogs so they slept with me for several days. Except through the night they take turns swopping spaces and nudging me to get closer to share body heat. Pretty soon they monopolized the whole bed and kicked me to a small corner.


----------



## Jadeite

Chincac nice to see you around here and You know what you must do when one is in HK and Msia... Eat eat eat and eat.   so you will be returning to UK after Xmas? 

I'm relocating to the most expensive H city in Asia. Lucky for my bank account. And I'm pretty pleased with what I have already, also thanks to the skunk issue which struck me I lost my appetite for new bags now. My money looks to be safe. 

Biscuit, the silk/fur reversible combo sounds like a dream to have. I think as once I settle in a colder climate I will need to work out what works for me. 

Xiangxiang, the wind chill is something I'm worried about so I think plenty layers for my legs as well!


----------



## Jadeite

MrsOwen I'm real sorry to hear you've had some drama over the weekend that was unecessary and probably not a gracious return of your help. A gracious person rises above these incidents and I'm glad you managed it well.

Fab, you've been terribly busy but efficient I see. I really do think you secretly have strong legs if you have to trudge through snow in heavy boots.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Ugh ladies I'm a walking zombie with a massive sore throat today. Haven't slept well since getting home cuz I missed my dogs so they slept with me for several days. Except through the night they take turns swopping spaces and nudging me to get closer to share body heat. Pretty soon they monopolized the whole bed and kicked me to a small corner.


Hope you feel better soon, Jadeite! Lots of tea with honey and lemon, and rest.  IKWYM about dogs taking up the whole bed. My 3 furkids are less than 10 lbs each but they hog up the bed. Finally after over a decade of suffering, I've decided to let them sleep in their own beds. Now everyone sleep well especially me.  

Are you moving to this new destination for a short assignment or permanently? Hope you find a wonderful home for your dogs. I know they're family and it's hard to be apart. 

It was very productive day for me indeed. I even bathed one of my furkids and trimmed his hair. He loved it! I always feel so guilty not spending as much time with my pups as before DDs came along. This is Napoleon, aka Nappy. He's the youngest of the lot--just turned 6 but he loves to play just like when he was a puppy.


----------



## Jadeite

Fab, nappy is so cute and looks very much like a puppy indeed.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Monday, ladies!

Let's see, lots to catch up in this thread, took an afternoon off of TPF and this thread moves along quite fast 

No social media for me except for a linkedin account which I never use anymore and might delete this week. Plus, only my circle can even view it so what is the point? Have no desire to be on FB or IG, although I do love following my DDs and a few other people on both. The only place I post pics is here on TPF. So count me in as a dinosaur. 

*Fabfashion*, congrats on a productive weekend and love your little Nappy ~ such a little nugget!

*Jadeite*, my fur ball, Coco sleeps with me and she is as large as Nappy ~ a whopping 12 lbs ~ and definitely takes up her fair share of the bed and I am careful not to disturb her when I sleep.  Also, sorry that you aren't feeling well today. Tea, honey and aspirin are probably your best bet to recovery. That and a good night's sleep tonight. 

Also, I totally relate to how you are feeling about H bags and the skunk issue. Right now, I think that I have enough Bs and Ks and until I hear that H is not releasing anymore defective bags, I am steering clear. Would love a vintage black shiny croc K/B but that will wait for awhile.

*MrsO*, glad to hear that you are feeling a little better!

We are interviewing a new housekeeper this afternoon and my fingers are crossed that she works out. The agency sent over her paperwork and she has excellent references and seems like a good fit. That would be a wonderful start to this week. 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Mindi B

MrsOwen, having to make nice with an obnoxious drunk person would make anyone unhappy.  I am so sorry that happened to you.  Privilege can be so toxic, making us forget that no one achieves success independently, and no one stays successful without LOTS of support.  The best test of character, in my mind, is to see how people treat those who work for them and can't talk back.  I'm glad that job is OVER, and you know you did it wonderfully well.


----------



## Mindi B

Jadeite, I know exactly what you mean about sleeping with two little snuggly dogs.  They can take up a surprising amount of room!  Please take things slowly and feel better soon.  You are right about waiting to see the circumstances of your new location and decide what outerwear will work best for you after you are a bit more settled.  A lot depends on how one commutes, how much driving/public transport/walking is required, etc.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Fab, nappy is so cute and looks very much like a puppy indeed.


Thanks, Jadeite! Hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## Fabfashion

Good morning, ladies. 

xiangxiang, how did your meeting with Mr. Fireplace go? Did you try to get him to work on a knitting project? 

Vigee, Nappy is all hair.  I was so worried about rolling over and squishing him especially when he was a puppy. He was teeny when I first got him but he refused to sleep in a crate or a dog bed. He's now a whopping 7 pounders. I think he gained the last 2 lbs from all the 'snacks' DDs have been giving him. LOL. Hope your housekeeper interview works out well today. Sending you all the positive vibes and hope the universe is aligned in your favor. 

Vigee, Mindi, Jadeite, do your furkid(s) grumble when you bump into them? My older dog, Pasha, growls if I bumped into him at night. I think that's one of the reasons they're not on the bed with me anymore. 

MrsOwen, I had to check out the Lindsay Thornburg cloaks you mentioned. Wow, they're very pretty and so creative. It'll look stunning on you! I wish I can wear cloak or poncho but our weather goes from hot to cold in a blink of an eye. Our boutique has some SS in but not much of FW--what's up with that? The must buy feeling has also left me now that I'm getting busy with Xmas gift wrapping. Hopefully, it doesn't come back with a bang in January when things are quiet and I have too much time on my hands.  

Hope everyone is having a great start to the week. Just 9 days before Xmas!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi Ladies - Happy Monday!  Seems like everyone had a busy weekend!


Mrs Owen - so sorry to hear about the drunken diva hostess.  Did she ever apologize after she sobered up?  My theory on people like that who treat people badly usually themselves don't have good (happy) lives.  She is one to cross off your client list!  I totally get that you and many others use social media effectively to grow your business (as exhausting as it may be to create that "Instagram perfect" life) but I am in the group of dinosaurs who are resisting social media.  I find that managing my work and personal emails, text messages and now TPF to be more than enough!!!  Maybe the truth is that I'm not interesting enough to have a social media voice LOL!


xiangxiang - not sure if you have already shared with the ladies here, but what type of fireplace are you getting?  Will it be installed in time for the winter season?


FabF - tell us about your Tod's boots!  Are they suitable for winter wear in the snow?  Good for you to organize the bedrooms!  I find that such a big undertaking but once I get going, I can't stop!


Vigee - good luck with the interview!  Let's hope this one works out.  Fingers crossed.  Will she start asap if so?  How awful to hear that your house was once robbed and so many valuables were stolen.  That is so violating.


Jadeite - I hope you find a good resolution with your dogs.  I have an 80 pound dog and she has been with me longer than my kids or my DH.  I love her to bits.


Chincac - what will you do in HK and Malaysia?  I love HK and am hoping to go to Malaysia next year (actually have a trip planned to HK next year too)!


Hi everyone else, hope you are all having a great day.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

Feeling mentally better today enough to laugh at my client situation but physically I'm fighting a cold now. She has not apologized and probably won't but c'est la vie! Thanks for all your kind and supportive words, I agree that it speaks volumes about who she is as a person.

Fab, Nappy is so cute! We're cat people and no longer let them sleep with us as we were waking up all night with them in bed. They're cozy down in the family room/kitchen and they have free reign in the basement.  The cloak has moved down my wishlist, I think that's something to consider for next Fall as it's too cold to wear them here now or maybe for the Spring. 

Xiangxiang, I know you don't plan to use your fireplace but we love ours. hope yours will be progressing soon!

Vigee, sending you positive vibes for your new housekeeper! 

MrsJDS, it's funny you say the thing about being interesting,  I always am astounded at the huge response I get from my social media audience to the few personal things I post as I too feel that I'm not that interesting. I mostly post work related images of our jobs or projects in progress because it feels invasive or makes me feel exposed to let too much out there. I recently posted some photos of my house and had a client tell me that she was duplicating my kitchen. One time a client came to a meeting and cried because she was so happy to meet me and my office cat! It's very weird!

Jadeite, I hope you find a good solution for your dogs! I can't imagine what I would do in that situation but as they're senior it sounds like the move might be tough for them.

Mindi, the "tar pits" made me snort with laughter


----------



## katekluet

Hi everyone, 
Mrs. O, so sorry about that episode...even when you know it is nothing you did, always unpleasant. 
So interesting about reactions to your social media for your business...you must really connect with people.
FabF, fun that you found some forgotten treasures in your organizing. OMG that Napoleon is so cute he looks like a stuffed toy.
Jadeite, feel better, and hope the preparations for the move go smoothly,
I was chuckling reading about the special H stole made of yak yarn....my Tibetan terriers herd yaks in Tibet so can you imagine if I brought that home?  !!
Vigee, fingers crossed you are meeting a great candidate. 
Chincac, your long and warm vacation sounds wonderful! A much needed break for you,
XiangXiang, how is Mr. fireplace? Did you have a good "consultation"?


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Hi Ladies - Happy Monday!  Seems like everyone had a busy weekend!
> 
> 
> Mrs Owen - so sorry to hear about the drunken diva hostess.  Did she ever apologize after she sobered up?  My theory on people like that who treat people badly usually themselves don't have good (happy) lives.  She is one to cross off your client list!  I totally get that you and many others use social media effectively to grow your business (as exhausting as it may be to create that "Instagram perfect" life) but I am in the group of dinosaurs who are resisting social media.  I find that managing my work and personal emails, text messages and now TPF to be more than enough!!!  Maybe the truth is that I'm not interesting enough to have a social media voice LOL!
> 
> 
> xiangxiang - not sure if you have already shared with the ladies here, but what type of fireplace are you getting?  Will it be installed in time for the winter season?
> 
> 
> FabF - tell us about your Tod's boots!  Are they suitable for winter wear in the snow?  Good for you to organize the bedrooms!  I find that such a big undertaking but once I get going, I can't stop!
> 
> 
> Vigee - good luck with the interview!  Let's hope this one works out.  Fingers crossed.  Will she start asap if so?  How awful to hear that your house was once robbed and so many valuables were stolen.  That is so violating.
> 
> 
> Jadeite - I hope you find a good resolution with your dogs.  I have an 80 pound dog and she has been with me longer than my kids or my DH.  I love her to bits.
> 
> 
> Chincac - what will you do in HK and Malaysia?  I love HK and am hoping to go to Malaysia next year (actually have a trip planned to HK next year too)!
> 
> 
> Hi everyone else, hope you are all having a great day.


MrsJDS, I'll have to check on those boots tonight. I bought 3 pairs--didn't even open them up yesterday.  I think there are either 2 black pairs and 1 brown or the other way around. I think they're winter suitable but I'll have to winter-proof them first. Did you see my note that I think you can use most dishwashing liquid with the hydrogen peroxide?


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Feeling mentally better today enough to laugh at my client situation but physically I'm fighting a cold now. She has not apologized and probably won't but c'est la vie! Thanks for all your kind and supportive words, I agree that it speaks volumes about who she is as a person.
> 
> Fab, Nappy is so cute! We're cat people and no longer let them sleep with us as we were waking up all night with them in bed. They're cozy down in the family room/kitchen and they have free reign in the basement. The cloak has moved down my wishlist, I think that's something to consider for next Fall as it's too cold to wear them here now or maybe for the Spring.
> 
> Xiangxiang, I know you don't plan to use your fireplace but we love ours. hope yours will be progressing soon!
> 
> Vigee, sending you positive vibes for your new housekeeper!
> 
> MrsJDS, it's funny you say the thing about being interesting, I always am astounded at the huge response I get from my social media audience to the few personal things I post as I too feel that I'm not that interesting. I mostly post work related images of our jobs or projects in progress because it feels invasive or makes me feel exposed to let too much out there. I recently posted some photos of my house and had a client tell me that she was duplicating my kitchen. One time a client came to a meeting and cried because she was so happy to meet me and my office cat! It's very weird!
> 
> Jadeite, I hope you find a good solution for your dogs! I can't imagine what I would do in that situation but as they're senior it sounds like the move might be tough for them.
> 
> Mindi, the "tar pits" made me snort with laughter


 
MrsOwen, I was taking a mental break and surfing online completely related and came across this. May be this will move the cloak up the list?


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> Hi everyone,
> Mrs. O, so sorry about that episode...even when you know it is nothing you did, always unpleasant.
> So interesting about reactions to your social media for your business...you must really connect with people.
> FabF, fun that you found some forgotten treasures in your organizing. OMG that Napoleon is so cute he looks like a stuffed toy.
> Jadeite, feel better, and hope the preparations for the move go smoothly,
> I was chuckling reading about the special H stole made of yak yarn....my Tibetan terriers herd yaks in Tibet so can you imagine if I brought that home?  !!
> Vigee, fingers crossed you are meeting a great candidate.
> Chincac, your long and warm vacation sounds wonderful! A much needed break for you,
> XiangXiang, how is Mr. fireplace? Did you have a good "consultation"?


Kate, in some way he's a stuffed toy.  Nappy can lie asleep for hours on my lap perfectly still and he'll let you move him any which way you want--so trusting. He and his 2 fur buddies help me to destress from work and also from chasing 2 little DDs.


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> MrsJDS, I'll have to check on those boots tonight. I bought 3 pairs--didn't even open them up yesterday.  I think there are either 2 black pairs and 1 brown or the other way around. I think they're winter suitable but I'll have to winter-proof them first. Did you see my note that I think you can use most dishwashing liquid with the hydrogen peroxide?


 
FabF - Yes I did - thanks!!! I will definitely park this very useful piece of information in the forefront of my head in case I need it!

And your doggie is sooooo adorable!  I forgot to mention that too!


Lucky you with three pairs of Tods.  Wear them in good health!


----------



## Jadeite

Fab, my dogs don't grumble when I bump them though the girl (who is now blind) let's out a yelp and I immediately feel very bad. The boy just sighs an old man's sigh, if you get what I mean.

Kate, too funny as I imagine your hippy dogs trying to herd the yak stole. LOL! 

I think Xiang is having too good a time with Mr Hottie to come back to the cafe for awhile. 

I do feel better than yesterday but now my nose is a leaking tap. I feel I could soak myself in a giant pot of warm lemon water and a steam bath eucalyptus. Oh wait, this could be a plausible business idea? Lol


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite said:


> Fab, my dogs don't grumble when I bump them though the girl (who is now blind) let's out a yelp and I immediately feel very bad. The boy just sighs an old man's sigh, if you get what I mean.
> 
> I do feel better than yesterday but now my nose is a leaking tap. I feel I could soak myself in a giant pot of warm lemon water and a steam bath eucalyptus. Oh wait, this could be a plausible business idea? Lol



How old are your furkids ?  Glad you are beginning to get better. I think the lemon/ eucalyptus  is a possibility !


----------



## Jadeite

Hi biscuit the boy is 12 and the girl is coming to 10 this Christmas. They are generally in very good shape for their age though the boy often lies on his couch (yes he has managed to hijack one of our couches for his personal use) and looks out the patio and reminisces about the good 'ol days. Makes me chuckle, I think if he could smoke a pipe he would.


----------



## biscuit1

Terrific that he has a couch ! I always say the only things my furkids (big and small) are missing - a reclining chair and a remote control. My older boy is 13 and just recently has really lost a lot more of his vision. He has his path around the garden, whenever I can't find him , he is waiting for me at the gate thinking I'm in the barn . Love that dog.


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> Terrific that he has a couch ! I always say the only things my furkids (big and small) are missing - a reclining chair and a remote control. My older boy is 13 and just recently has really lost a lot more of his vision. He has his path around the garden, whenever I can't find him , he is waiting for me at the gate thinking I'm in the barn . Love that dog.


Jadeite and biscuit your furkids sound very precious. I think my oldest, Pasha who's 10, is slowly going deaf--either that or he just pretends not to hear me. Hmm.

Jadeite, feel better soon. There's this spa that's about an hour drive into the country calls Ste Anne's Spa that we go to about once a year. It has an eucalyptus steam room and I could stay in there forever. If you live closer, we could go there. 

Kate, I can just imagine your dogs chasing the stole. LOL.


----------



## katekluet

biscuit1 said:


> Terrific that he has a couch ! I always say the only things my furkids (big and small) are missing - a reclining chair and a remote control. My older boy is 13 and just recently has really lost a lot more of his vision. He has his path around the garden, whenever I can't find him , he is waiting for me at the gate thinking I'm in the barn . Love that dog.


Love your stories of your sweet seniors. Our bed contains a ten year old dog at my feet, a blind 12 year old  cat and a very feisty Crabby Abby who is 7 lbs of attitude...a tabby cat...while Harrison, our prince, reclines in glory on a chaise lounge.


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> Love your stories of your sweet seniors. Our bed contains a ten year old dog at my feet, a blind 12 year old  cat and a very feisty Crabby Abby who is 7 lbs of attitude...a tabby cat...while Harrison, our prince, reclines in glory on a chaise lounge.


Kate, I can almost picture your furkids especially Crabby Abby and Harrison on his chaise lounge. So who's the boss?


----------



## Jadeite

It's no doubt our pets reign kings and queens at home. I actually arrange my furniture so that it's more convenient for them. Lol.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hello ladies! Sorry for my late reply! Was very busy again meeting contractors and doing some work at the same time over the last few days! 



biscuit1 said:


> Does Mr. Fireplace have any idea that you will never use what he is creating for you ?



I don't know for sure but I think I might have mentioned it to him before that we don't intend to use the fireplace. 



Fabfashion said:


> Good morning, ladies.
> 
> xiangxiang, how did your meeting with Mr. Fireplace go? Did you try to get him to work on a knitting project?
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great start to the week. Just 9 days before Xmas!



 I forgot about asking him about taking up the knitting project! But he will probably think I am nuts if I did! 



MrsJDS said:


> Hi Ladies - Happy Monday!  Seems like everyone had a busy weekend!
> 
> xiangxiang - not sure if you have already shared with the ladies here, but what type of fireplace are you getting?  Will it be installed in time for the winter season?
> 
> Hi everyone else, hope you are all having a great day.



*MrsJDS*, we are just getting a contemporary style mental piece for our new country home which we don't intend to actually use because we have underfloor heating. Just for decorating purpose. See attached photo. We want to select a different slip and lining but it will be in white/cream Turkish limestone. I prefer the texture of marble but don't like the uncertainty of the pattern. This limestone is very white and almost uniform with very little pattern. 

Although, I really don't care too much about the fireplace itself, my SO is the fussy one. To me, it's who installs it that matters! 



MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Xiangxiang, I know you don't plan to use your fireplace but we love ours. hope yours will be progressing soon!



Thank you dear! I hope so too! We are waiting for the quotes for some different options on the slip and the lining.



katekluet said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> XiangXiang, how is Mr. fireplace? Did you have a good "consultation"?



dear *kate*, "consultation" went really well although my SO was doing all the talking and I just well, looked! 



Fabfashion said:


> Hello, ladies!
> 
> Stopping by quickly to say hi! Hectic Saturday with DH's company children's Xmas party which was a bit hit with DDs and afternoon vaccination that didn't go over well with DDs and they swore off ever visiting a doctor again.
> 
> Then today it's been organizing around the house. I've been buying buying buying and things have been piling piling piling. Cardboard boxes filled our bedroom and it's looking like a warehouse. I promised myself to put everything away today. I'm also clearing out pre-DDs clothes and shoes that will no longer be worn or fit (finally being honest with myself that they will never ever fit again ). So far I'm about 60% done. All orange boxes stored away. I've got about 3 garbage bag full of my and DDs' clothes/shoes to be donated. Now I've got to put away all the new clothes purchased. DH even bought us girls 2 new wardrobes so we can store our clothes. I think the girls have more clothes than I do now. Hehe.
> 
> xiangxiang, can't wait to hear how your 'chat' with Mr. Fireplace goes tomorrow. How come you have to go to the showroom again?



*Fabfashion*, we didn't like the finishing of the inside lining and the slip (slate) so we went to see some other options there and decided to get a quotes for some alternatives. 



Jadeite said:


> I think Xiang is having too good a time with Mr Hottie to come back to the cafe for awhile.
> 
> I do feel better than yesterday but now my nose is a leaking tap. I feel I could soak myself in a giant pot of warm lemon water and a steam bath eucalyptus. Oh wait, this could be a plausible business idea? Lol



Thanks to my SO, we found out a lot about Mr. Fireplace hottie! Good news is that he's not gay, and he is 30 years old (a baby)! But bad news is he has a girlfriend of 10 years and they are spending their first Christmas together this year!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ooops, forgot the photo.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Also to report that our pond is now looking clearer and cleaner. The previously disturbed water which was muddy looking is now looking a lot less muddy. Still need to give it a bit more time so we can see the full improvement.


----------



## Mindi B

I get misty-eyed reading about everyone's beloved geriatric pets!  Miss Olive is now 14 and so far--knock wood--going strong.  She is a little deaf, I think, but otherwise a feisty old lady.  She is like Fab's Nappy--will let me move her around as if she is boneless when she's sleeping with me.  Like, "Why bother to gather my legs under me when I'm just going to lie down again anyway?"  Our delicate flower is our 4 1/2 year-old, Henry.  GI issues, allergies, and just generally a timid fellow.  With legs like a giraffe. A very silly dog.
So nice to be among folks who love their dogs like I do.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Tuesday, ladies! 

Jadeite, biscuit, Vigee, Kate, Mindi and all cafe friends with furkids, you're a great pet parent!  

xiangxiang, glad you had lots of time to spend/look at Mr Fireplace. What? 10 years with his GF and this is the first Xmas they're spending together. I think this means he's totally available in my books.   The fireplace you chose looks amazing!  Can't wait to see pics of your country house when it's all finished. When do you think it'll be all ready? 

Vigee, hope by now you have a new housekeeper? Crossing fingers. BTW, have you read the bag inserts thread yesterday? Blue Rain said her black Purse to Go insert caused color transfer into her H SLG. Please be careful. 

MrsOwen, sounds like you have great relationships with your clients. My clients/friends will probably burst into tears with pity if they come to my house these days. It looks like Toys R Us after the Black Friday crowd has rushed through. 

I'm doing more online shopping today for unexpected kids on my list. 

Hi biscuit, kate, MrsJDS. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## mistikat

Jadeite said:


> Ugh ladies I'm a walking zombie with a massive sore throat today. Haven't slept well since getting home cuz I missed my dogs so they slept with me for several days. Except through the night they take turns swopping spaces and nudging me to get closer to share body heat. Pretty soon they monopolized the whole bed and kicked me to a small corner.


 
Sorry you were under the weather ...


but if we could please not have discussion of illness on this thread? I do understand that it crops up as part of day to day stuff, but this thread was intended as a light counterpoint to other threads here that have veered quite heavily into more serious subjects.


Thanks for your understanding and hope you are feeling much better!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies, it's good to be back at the cafe! 

Hmmm, it seems that pets and mr fireplace rule supreme here today.

*xiangxiang*, love the pic of your new fireplace, it looks wonderful and classic. Also, IMO mr fireplace is definitely available ~ 10 years with his GIRLFRIEND and they are just spending their first Christmas together? Sounds sketchy to me, so get your knitting ready! 

*fabfashion*, took a page out of your book and spent 6 hours reorganizing and cleaning built-in cabinets in one of our guest rooms so that I can store H loot there. Guess what? I found an ELnK GM that I thought was edited out of my GM collection. I am thrilled to pieces as this is hands-down one of my favorite H designs. Yay! 

My fur baby, Coco is only 4 years but she is a total love and definitely rules our household. She stays with me all throughout the day rarely leaving my side and sleeps on the bed at night. Coco has DH and I wrapped around her little furry paw. 

Last but not least, the interview with the housekeeping candidate yesterday went very well. DH and I have one more person to interview and then we will make a firm offer. The sad part of this story is that we are in the middle of the Christmas/New Year's holiday and it looks like January 2nd is the start date for most people. My DDs are coming home on Sunday and this house is going to look like a bomb went off without someone to pick-up after my princesses. Looks like I am going to be the maid until I leave for Los Angeles on January 2nd, which is totally okay because everyone in this family certainly will compensate me with lots of love. 

Hope that everyone is having a great day!


----------



## katekluet

Fabfashion said:


> Kate, I can almost picture your furkids especially Crabby Abby and Harrison on his chaise lounge. So who's the boss?



THE BOSS...all seven lbs of her...can't you just see the attitude? If she sits in a doorway, the dogs will not cross through. She is, however, very loving in her own way


----------



## katekluet

Jadeite said:


> It's no doubt our pets reign kings and queens at home. I actually arrange my furniture so that it's more convenient for them. Lol.


Jadeite, you made me laugh with this! Something I would do also.
The blind cat knows where everything is and hops up on furniture easily so we don't move anything



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ooops, forgot the photo.


XiangXiang, what a stunning, classic looking mantel, love it! It will be a beautiful focal point in your new home.


----------



## katekluet

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies, it's good to be back at the cafe!
> 
> Hmmm, it seems that pets and mr fireplace rule supreme here today.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, love the pic of your new fireplace, it looks wonderful and classic. Also, IMO mr fireplace is definitely available ~ 10 years with his GIRLFRIEND and they are just spending their first Christmas together? Sounds sketchy to me, so get your knitting ready!
> 
> *fabfashion*, took a page out of your book and spent 6 hours reorganizing and cleaning built-in cabinets in one of our guest rooms so that I can store H loot there. Guess what? I found an ELnK GM that I thought was edited out of my GM collection. I am thrilled to pieces as this is hands-down one of my favorite H designs. Yay!
> 
> My fur baby, Coco is only 4 years but she is a total love and definitely rules our household. She stays with me all throughout the day rarely leaving my side and sleeps on the bed at night. Coco has DH and I wrapped around her little furry paw.
> 
> Last but not least, the interview with the housekeeping candidate yesterday went very well. DH and I have one more person to interview and then we will make a firm offer. The sad part of this story is that we are in the middle of the Christmas/New Year's holiday and it looks like January 2nd is the start date for most people. My DDs are coming home on Sunday and this house is going to look like a bomb went off without someone to pick-up after my princesses. Looks like I am going to be the maid until I leave for Los Angeles on January 2nd, which is totally okay because everyone in this family certainly will compensate me with lots of love.
> 
> Hope that everyone is having a great day!


Vigee, congrats on the unexpected CSGM find...you and FabFashion are unearthing treasures in your organizing. 
All your housekeeping will be rewarded with a California trip in January...and perhaps a visit to H?


----------



## MSO13

Hi all! 

I agree that something is up with Mr. Fireplace if they've been dating for 10 years and this is the first Christmas. Even if you're young, that's a red flag. Sounds like he doesn't think she's a contender for being Mrs Fireplace. Xiangxiang, that mantle is gorgeous. Simple but very elegant. 

It's nice to know that I'm among animal loving friends so I can reveal to you that DH and I bought our house mostly because we knew our cats would love the wide, deep sunny window sills and the radiators. :shame: Of course we love our home and the renovations we've done but we frequently make decisions based on what the cats will like. It's a good thing we found each other! Almost every surface in our house is designed for maximum cat lounging enjoyment or entertainment. I can't tell you how many we have,  I'll just tell you it's below the legal limit  They range from 20 years old to 6 months and we love them so! Someday I think we'll get a rescue dog when we meet the right one. We volunteer with a local shelter to get cats adopted out and I love meeting the pups too. 

Vigee, so exciting you found Kimonos hiding! What color way is it? I think you know I just found mine at the consignment shop and I love it so much. 

I did a closet reorganization over the summer when my scarf collection grew exponentially in just a few weeks. I'm now keeping the CS shawls in boxes due to moth worries and my silks draped over hangers. I don't have any bag boxes to contend with yet but I can see how that would require some careful space planning as some of the boxes are huge! My SA showed me a large toolbox last week and I couldn't imagine keeping it in my closet in the box. I think I still have some time to worry about that plus DH is letting me get my new closet custom fitted out for my collections. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> MrsOwen, sounds like you have great relationships with your clients. My clients/friends will probably burst into tears with pity if they come to my house these days. It looks like Toys R Us after the Black Friday crowd has rushed through.



Aww, my "real" life never looks like how it looks on Instagram. My client's would probably cry if they ever saw my house after I was cooking for two days, the cats are climbing everywhere and the flowers are dying in a vase in the corner  All they see is the perfectly styled photo of the cookies on the counter with the flowers just so, I promise there's a whole lot more going on outside the frame!  In all seriousness, I know a lot of people raising their kids on social media and those kids never seem like they get to have any fun unless a camera is on them. Better for your DDs to get to toss the toys around and really be kids!


----------



## MSO13

katekluet said:


> THE BOSS...all seven lbs of her...can't you just see the attitude? If she sits in a doorway, the dogs will not cross through. She is, however, very loving in her own way



She looks like the Boss! My house used to be ruled by my 6lb 18 year old cat who was in charge of everyone, including me and DH!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> THE BOSS...all seven lbs of her...can't you just see the attitude? If she sits in a doorway, the dogs will not cross through. She is, however, very loving in her own way



*kate*, the Boss is GORGEOUS and she is etain, one of my favorite H colors!


----------



## Jadeite

katekluet said:


> THE BOSS...all seven lbs of her...can't you just see the attitude? If she sits in a doorway, the dogs will not cross through. She is, however, very loving in her own way




She definitely looks VERY bossy! Lol


----------



## Jadeite

Mrs Owen your oldest cat is 20 yrs? That's amazing as I have no idea cats live this long.

Vigee, good to hear potentially a new housekeeper may be there but meanwhile as you are the temp help think positively as it is likely good exercise? 

Xiang, about that Hottie with his 10yr-girlfriend.....well it's a shame your DH didn't find out which other GFs he's been spending it with for the other 9 years. If he says hi mother then I'm going to give a big snort.


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ooops, forgot the photo.




Wahhh. Very nice. Is that a fireplace within a fireplace?


----------



## Jadeite

Haven't seen Anfang and Julide around for awhile, anyone knows what they've been up to?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Mrs Owen your oldest cat is 20 yrs? That's amazing as I have no idea cats live this long.
> 
> Vigee, good to hear potentially a new housekeeper may be there but meanwhile as you are the temp help think positively as it is likely good exercise?
> 
> Xiang, about that Hottie with his 10yr-girlfriend.....well it's a shame your DH didn't find out which other GFs he's been spending it with for the other 9 years. If he says hi mother then I'm going to give a big snort.



*Jadeite*, the housekeeping is excellent exercise and I have already dropped almost 5 lbs! Good point. 

Also, the comment about mr fireplace and his mother?


----------



## katekluet

Jadeite said:


> Haven't seen Anfang and Julide around for awhile, anyone knows what they've been up to?



I've been wondering to...also Nico....


----------



## Fabfashion

Took DDs to have their picture taken with Santa early this evening. Thank goodness there was no line up. I also think I'm done with shopping for everyone on my list. Phew! Now I can relax a bit  

Kate, the Boss is gorgeous and she definitely looks like she knows she's the boss. Her colouring is so pretty. Vigee's description of etain is just so H. LOL. 

Vigee, glad to hear you're getting close to finding a new housekeeper. I'm sure your DDs and DH are very appreciative of your efforts. Your organization obviously paid off and you found your CSGM. It's like Christmas comes early. 

MrsOwen, we did the same thing when we bought our house too. We were living in the condo before and then when we got a second puppy, I said let's get a house so the pups will have a backyard and we can properly BBQ outdoors. Priorities. Priorities. 

Jadeite, I think there's something funny going on with Mr Fireplace. Fear of commitment?


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> I've been wondering to...also Nico....


Miss these ladies. Hopefully they're doing something fun and may be even collecting more H goodies.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Tuesday, ladies!
> 
> xiangxiang, glad you had lots of time to spend/look at Mr Fireplace. What? 10 years with his GF and this is the first Xmas they're spending together. I think this means he's totally available in my books.   The fireplace you chose looks amazing!  Can't wait to see pics of your country house when it's all finished. When do you think it'll be all ready?
> 
> I'm doing more online shopping today for unexpected kids on my list.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies, it's good to be back at the cafe!
> 
> Hmmm, it seems that pets and mr fireplace rule supreme here today.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, love the pic of your new fireplace, it looks wonderful and classic. Also, IMO mr fireplace is definitely available ~ 10 years with his GIRLFRIEND and they are just spending their first Christmas together? Sounds sketchy to me, so get your knitting ready!
> 
> Hope that everyone is having a great day!





katekluet said:


> Jadeite, you made me laugh with this! Something I would do also.
> The blind cat knows where everything is and hops up on furniture easily so we don't move anything
> 
> 
> XiangXiang, what a stunning, classic looking mantel, love it! It will be a beautiful focal point in your new home.





MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I agree that something is up with Mr. Fireplace if they've been dating for 10 years and this is the first Christmas. Even if you're young, that's a red flag. Sounds like he doesn't think she's a contender for being Mrs Fireplace. Xiangxiang, that mantle is gorgeous. Simple but very elegant.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!





Jadeite said:


> Xiang, about that Hottie with his 10yr-girlfriend.....well it's a shame your DH didn't find out which other GFs he's been spending it with for the other 9 years. If he says hi mother then I'm going to give a big snort.



Ladies! I love the sisterhood in this cafe as well as the over-analysing trend as we all do as females!  I don't think he meant it was the first Christmas with her girlfriend. I think he was saying it was the first they were at their own house and he was going to do the cooking!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies, it's good to be back at the cafe!
> 
> Hmmm, it seems that pets and mr fireplace rule supreme here today.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, love the pic of your new fireplace, it looks wonderful and classic. Also, IMO mr fireplace is definitely available ~ 10 years with his GIRLFRIEND and they are just spending their first Christmas together? Sounds sketchy to me, so get your knitting ready!
> 
> *fabfashion*, took a page out of your book and spent 6 hours reorganizing and cleaning built-in cabinets in one of our guest rooms so that I can store H loot there. Guess what? I found an ELnK GM that I thought was edited out of my GM collection. I am thrilled to pieces as this is hands-down one of my favorite H designs. Yay!
> 
> My fur baby, Coco is only 4 years but she is a total love and definitely rules our household. She stays with me all throughout the day rarely leaving my side and sleeps on the bed at night. Coco has DH and I wrapped around her little furry paw.
> 
> Last but not least, the interview with the housekeeping candidate yesterday went very well. DH and I have one more person to interview and then we will make a firm offer. The sad part of this story is that we are in the middle of the Christmas/New Year's holiday and it looks like January 2nd is the start date for most people. My DDs are coming home on Sunday and this house is going to look like a bomb went off without someone to pick-up after my princesses. Looks like I am going to be the maid until I leave for Los Angeles on January 2nd, which is totally okay because everyone in this family certainly will compensate me with lots of love.
> 
> Hope that everyone is having a great day!



Vigee, good luck with your house keeper selection! I hope you get a good one soon! It is a bumper re timing as you really could do with one during the holiday season.


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> THE BOSS...all seven lbs of her...can't you just see the attitude? If she sits in a doorway, the dogs will not cross through. She is, however, very loving in her own way





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *kate*, the Boss is GORGEOUS and she is etain, one of my favorite H colors!



THE BOSS is gorgeous! And certainly look it! Love your description etain, *Vigee*!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, what a stunning, classic looking mantel, love it! It will be a beautiful focal point in your new home.



Thank you *kate*! I am a stranger to having my own fireplace as our apartments don't have them and I have never lived in a property which had one. But I do love this choice and the Turkish limestone is a beautiful material. Marble is also nice I love the smooth finishing but too much pattern for my liking.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Xiangxiang, that mantle is gorgeous. Simple but very elegant.



Thank you *MrsOwen*! I do like the mantle and we are not going to have a stove inside. Just a fire grate with some logs in it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Wahhh. Very nice. Is that a fireplace within a fireplace?



*Jadeite*, I was very new to the whole fire thing so I was only educated about this two months ago. The surround is the mantle piece (I think), which it's normally made of a type of stone, marble etc. Then there is the slip at the bottom, normally made of slate or granite, then you have the actual fire inside, where you can have a stove or a gas fire etc. 

Gee, I really don't care too much about all of this as this is my only excuse to see the pretty boy...


----------



## Fabfashion

Good morning, all! 

xiangxiang, sounds like I have jumped to conclusion on Mr Fireplace. Poor soul, his ears must be burning yesterday. Aww...he's hot and can cook too!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Jadeite*, I was very new to the whole fire thing so I was only educated about this two months ago. The surround is the mantle piece (I think), which it's normally made of a type of stone, marble etc. Then there is the slip at the bottom, normally made of slate or granite, then you have the actual fire inside, where you can have a stove or a gas fire etc.
> 
> *Gee, I really don't care too much about all of this as this is my only excuse to see the pretty boy...*



*xiangxiang*, isn't that the truth! :giggles:


----------



## MSO13

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies! I love the sisterhood in this cafe as well as the over-analysing trend as we all do as females!  I don't think he meant it was the first Christmas with her girlfriend. I think he was saying it was the first they were at their own house and he was going to do the cooking!





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you *kate*! I am a stranger to having my own fireplace as our apartments don't have them and I have never lived in a property which had one. But I do love this choice and the Turkish limestone is a beautiful material. Marble is also nice I love the smooth finishing but too much pattern for my liking.



Ha! We all did jump to the wrong conclusion, that's so funny! He sounds like a nice guy and that's sweet that he's doing the cooking. I learned a lot about marble when we were doing our kitchen. DH doesn't like a bold pattern either so we went with a very subtle all white with very faint veins that looks mostly pure white for our counters. It's a little temperamental with etching/stains but I wouldn't have anything else, I love it so much. Our fireplace has original 1925 ceramics so we can't touch that but I haven't looked too much at limestone. I'll have to take a look when we start our bathroom project.


----------



## MSO13

Jadeite said:


> Mrs Owen your oldest cat is 20 yrs? That's amazing as I have no idea cats live this long.
> 
> Vigee, good to hear potentially a new housekeeper may be there but meanwhile as you are the temp help think positively as it is likely good exercise?
> 
> Xiang, about that Hottie with his 10yr-girlfriend.....well it's a shame your DH didn't find out which other GFs he's been spending it with for the other 9 years. If he says hi mother then I'm going to give a big snort.



Well, I don't think most cats live as long as mine but I've had several live to be 18-21 years old. He's a very cranky old man now but I think being around the younger kittens keeps him lively and happy. We have also had some of our cats only live to 10-14 years old so it's just their health and genetics like anything. It's nice to have them around for so long, these two my 18 year old girl who passed 2 years ago and my 20 year old boy have literally grown up with me as I got them right out of college as babies and they helped me become a more responsible person by taking care of them.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

Today I delivered 3 batches of macarons to my suppliers as a holiday thank you, they were a big hit. I tried a new flavor, Chocolate with Raspberry and did two favorites White Chocolate Mint and Coffee with Fleur de Sel Caramel. It was cute to see tough market guys enjoying girly macarons!

This weekend I'm attempting to make 12 batches to give away to work friends and colleagues as a thank you, it's definitely going to be a two day bake-a-thon. I'm going to try to finish present wrapping at the office so I don't have to contend with that as well. 

Hope everyone is having a great Wednesday!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Today I delivered 3 batches of macarons to my suppliers as a holiday thank you, they were a big hit. I tried a new flavor, Chocolate with Raspberry and did two favorites White Chocolate Mint and Coffee with Fleur de Sel Caramel. It was cute to see tough market guys enjoying girly macarons!
> 
> This weekend I'm attempting to make 12 batches to give away to work friends and colleagues as a thank you, it's definitely going to be a two day bake-a-thon. I'm going to try to finish present wrapping at the office so I don't have to contend with that as well.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Wednesday!



*MrsO*, congrats on being so productive ~ those macarons sound absolutely delicious and make my mouth water. Thank goodness that I will be in New York City with my DDs next Monday and can get my macaron fix at Ladurée. Plus, I definitely intend to bring some home with me. 

Was up and wide awake very, very early this morning and have been running errands and cleaning the house. It's never ending but extremely fulfilling since I love our home. Good exercise, too, I must say, lol. Everything is much more organized and pretty spotless. This little housekeeping adventure has been good for me.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Good morning, all!
> 
> xiangxiang, sounds like I have jumped to conclusion on Mr Fireplace. Poor soul, his ears must be burning yesterday. Aww...he's hot and can cook too!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, isn't that the truth! :giggles:





MrsOwen3 said:


> Ha! We all did jump to the wrong conclusion, that's so funny! He sounds like a nice guy and that's sweet that he's doing the cooking. I learned a lot about marble when we were doing our kitchen. DH doesn't like a bold pattern either so we went with a very subtle all white with very faint veins that looks mostly pure white for our counters. It's a little temperamental with etching/stains but I wouldn't have anything else, I love it so much. Our fireplace has original 1925 ceramics so we can't touch that but I haven't looked too much at limestone. I'll have to take a look when we start our bathroom project.



I agree that it was quite sweet of him to cook the Christmas dinner! He was telling us that he was worried that the turkey wouldn't turn out OK.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> I learned a lot about marble when we were doing our kitchen. DH doesn't like a bold pattern either so we went with a very subtle all white with very faint veins that looks mostly pure white for our counters. It's a little temperamental with etching/stains but I wouldn't have anything else, I love it so much. Our fireplace has original 1925 ceramics so we can't touch that but I haven't looked too much at limestone. I'll have to take a look when we start our bathroom project.



Our hallway, kitchen and all bathrooms have beige/honey marble tiles and I love it very much! I always wanted to decorate bathrooms with beige marble tiles and when we went to see the house when it was being built, I saw the marble tiles already chosen and I was so glad! Saved me thousands of pounds redoing the areas. 

Your ceramics fireplace sounds great! I have never seen one in that material! I am not sure limestone is suitable for bathrooms as I think it might be too porous and soft.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Today I delivered 3 batches of macarons to my suppliers as a holiday thank you, they were a big hit. I tried a new flavor, Chocolate with Raspberry and did two favorites White Chocolate Mint and Coffee with Fleur de Sel Caramel. It was cute to see tough market guys enjoying girly macarons!
> 
> This weekend I'm attempting to make 12 batches to give away to work friends and colleagues as a thank you, it's definitely going to be a two day bake-a-thon. I'm going to try to finish present wrapping at the office so I don't have to contend with that as well.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Wednesday!


MrsOwen, your macarons sound so delicious. It's so sweet of you to give them as thank-you gifts. I always appreciate gifts that people make/bake themselves--a lot of love goes into making those. I used to bake brownies for relatives and close friends but haven't done so in many years now. May be I'll try a batch or two this year, at least for my DH's 99 years old granny when we visit.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsO*, congrats on being so productive ~ those macarons sound absolutely delicious and make my mouth water. Thank goodness that I will be in New York City with my DDs next Monday and can get my macaron fix at Ladurée. Plus, I definitely intend to bring some home with me.
> 
> Was up and wide awake very, very early this morning and have been running errands and cleaning the house. It's never ending but extremely fulfilling since I love our home. Good exercise, too, I must say, lol. Everything is much more organized and pretty spotless. This little housekeeping adventure has been good for me.


Vigee, at least all the house cleaning has side benefits.  I wish I could say the same for myself. I seem to have gained several pounds this past month. Our ex-nanny/cleaning lady has been off sick for about 4 weeks now so I've been cleaning our place myself but don't seem to have lost any weight (may be there's a special technique?). Mind you, I'm more spot cleaning where needed.  The only benefit is that I get to see all the stuff we have around the house and things that we need to get rid of. I'm off after Xmas but DH is working so I plan to pack up at least half the kiddies toys that they no longer play with and donate them away. It's my reclaiming our dining room, aka play room, mission!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I agree that it was quite sweet of him to cook the Christmas dinner! *He was telling us that he was worried that the turkey wouldn't turn out OK.*



THIS. IS. ADORABLE. He's even more of a catch now!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> THIS. IS. ADORABLE. He's even more of a catch now!



It was very sweet of him to say that.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mr fireplace can take care of our fireplace anytime, or does he only do installations, *xiangxiang*?


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Jadeite*, I was very new to the whole fire thing so I was only educated about this two months ago. The surround is the mantle piece (I think), which it's normally made of a type of stone, marble etc. Then there is the slip at the bottom, normally made of slate or granite, then you have the actual fire inside, where you can have a stove or a gas fire etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I really don't care too much about all of this as this is my only excuse to see the pretty boy...




Excellent reasoning!


----------



## Jadeite

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Today I delivered 3 batches of macarons to my suppliers as a holiday thank you, they were a big hit. I tried a new flavor, Chocolate with Raspberry and did two favorites White Chocolate Mint and Coffee with Fleur de Sel Caramel. It was cute to see tough market guys enjoying girly macarons!
> 
> This weekend I'm attempting to make 12 batches to give away to work friends and colleagues as a thank you, it's definitely going to be a two day bake-a-thon. I'm going to try to finish present wrapping at the office so I don't have to contend with that as well.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Wednesday!




12 batches is a feat! Are your animals getting some ? Special animal friendly treats I mean.


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I agree that it was quite sweet of him to cook the Christmas dinner! He was telling us that he was worried that the turkey wouldn't turn out OK.




Though there are ladies in this cafe who surely know how to teach him. You could send him their way...


----------



## Jadeite

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Mr fireplace can take care of our fireplace anytime, or does he only do installations, *xiangxiang*?




Wow.


----------



## Jadeite

Ladies, how's the weather going is it getting more reasonable or is everyone bundling up like dumplings in their warm coats?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Ladies, how's the weather going is it getting more reasonable or is everyone bundling up like dumplings in their warm coats?



*Jadeite*, the weather here is okay ~ it's 39 degrees F and that's cold but not freezing. It's not snowing or raining so I'm happy. Plus, I wear ski long-underwear even in the house so I am toasty warm all of the time!


----------



## Jadeite

Vigee that sounds so nice and toasty plus your fireplace really gives a warm fuzzy feel so it's really getting into the holiday season it seems.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Mr fireplace can take care of our fireplace anytime, or does he only do installations, *xiangxiang*?


Vigee, your fireplace looks beautiful and the room looks so cozy.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Though there are ladies in this cafe who surely know how to teach him. You could send him their way...


Jadeite, it's unfortunate that I won't be able to assist Mr Fireplace in this regards. DH and I have never been big on turkeys (unless someone else is making it ) so I usually make roast beef. Now, I can show him how to slow slow roast though. 

The weather here is around freezing mark and rainy/wet flurries. It's yucky! Damp and cold. Haven't been able to carry my H bags much at all this summer and fall. I think I've used my H no more than 10 times in the last 6 months because it's been either raining or snowing. The iris B that I got in Hawaii in October, I only used twice.  How often do you ladies get to carry your H bag? I always ended up defaulting to Longchamps or Tod's tote.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Vigee that sounds so nice and toasty plus your fireplace really gives a warm fuzzy feel so it's really getting into the holiday season it seems.



Thanks* Jadeite*, it's even better when the fire is lit. It's cozy.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Ladies, how's the weather going is it getting more reasonable or is everyone bundling up like dumplings in their warm coats?


Jadeite, just read this about parkas and thought of you. http://news.instyle.com/2014/12/17/shopping-parkas-winter-fashion/


----------



## katekluet

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Mr fireplace can take care of our fireplace anytime, or does he only do installations, *xiangxiang*?





Jadeite said:


> Ladies, how's the weather going is it getting more reasonable or is everyone bundling up like dumplings in their warm coats?



Ah Vigee, the fireplace is so beautiful and festive!
Jadeite, cold here....52 degrees...well, cold for California....wearing my shawls for our dog walks...and still getting good rain, which we need. Going to the mountains in a few days, it will be even colder....


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> Ah Vigee, the fireplace is so beautiful and festive!
> Jadeite, cold here....52 degrees...well, cold for California....wearing my shawls for our dog walks...and still getting good rain, which we need. Going to the mountains in a few days, it will be even colder....


Kate, are you spending the holidays in the mountains or just a short getaway? There are not a lot of mountains near where we are, mostly little tiny hills. Keep warm.


----------



## katekluet

Our fireplace is keeping us cozy too...and I turn out quite a fine turkey, if Mr. Fireplace needs any help....
FabF, we are going up to a friends house in the foothills of the Sierra mountains...hike, the dogs run and play, eat, play games...very cozy and fun!


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> Our fireplace is keeping us cozy too...and I turn out quite a fine turkey, if Mr. Fireplace needs any help....
> FabF, we are going up to a friends house in the foothills of the Sierra mountains...hike, the dogs run and play, eat, play games...very cozy and fun!


Your fireplace looks very cozy indeed. All that's missing is Mr Hottie Mr. Fireplace. 

Your plan at the mountains sounds like loads of fun! The dogs must have a jolly good time with all the fresh open air.


----------



## Maedi

katekluet said:


> THE BOSS...all seven lbs of her...can't you just see the attitude? If she sits in a doorway, the dogs will not cross through. She is, however, very loving in her own way



She is a beautiful philosopher.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Our fireplace is keeping us cozy too...and I turn out quite a fine turkey, if Mr. Fireplace needs any help....
> FabF, we are going up to a friends house in the foothills of the Sierra mountains...hike, the dogs run and play, eat, play games...very cozy and fun!



*kate*, love your fireplace, thanks for the pic! The mountains with friends sound like a wonderful place to spend the Holidays. How long will you be gone? My DD said yesterday that Los Angeles has gotten quite cool ~ colder than last year at this time ~ and to pack plenty of jeans, long sleeve blouses/dress and flats, no sandals. I guess that I will be unpacking from the Bahamas and re-packing before I leave! 

*Fabfashion*, yes, after raising two daughters that are only two years apart, the toys seem to rapidly grow in number daily and do eventually take over the whole house. This past week I cleaned out cabinets and drawers that still had crayons, videos, children's books in them and my DDs are now in their 20's! Everything was tossed and I re-claimed some much needed storage space. You will feel great after your dining room project. 

*MrsO*, my BFF sister sent us macarons yesterday as a Holiday treat. Great minds think alike.  

This week has flown by and I hope that everyone has a great Thursday!


----------



## katekluet

Maedi said:


> She is a beautiful philosopher.



Maedi, I love what you said!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Jadeite, it's unfortunate that I won't be able to assist Mr Fireplace in this regards. DH and I have never been big on turkeys (unless someone else is making it ) so I usually make roast beef. Now, I can show him how to slow slow roast though.
> 
> The weather here is around freezing mark and rainy/wet flurries. It's yucky! Damp and cold. Haven't been able to carry my H bags much at all this summer and fall. I think I've used my H no more than 10 times in the last 6 months because it's been either raining or snowing. The iris B that I got in Hawaii in October, I only used twice.  *How often do you ladies get to carry your H bag?* I always ended up defaulting to Longchamps or Tod's tote.



*FabF*, am very guilty of not carrying my H bags ever when I am on the East Coast in the suburbs. My go-to bag is a black Longchamps due to the weather here and mainly because I am just running short errands. When I am in Los Angeles it is the opposite and I carry them DAILY. Much more formal living in the Beverly Hills/Brentwood area where everyone dresses very designer casual. The big positive is that my H bags are in pristine condition, thank goodness because I am OCD about them, lol.


----------



## katekluet

We are only going to the mountains for a few nights...have to be home to prepare that big turkey and feast! I do the whole traditional dinner. And the leftovers are so yummy.
Vigee, I think the secret to California dressing is layers....temps change so much and so quickly.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> We are only going to the mountains for a few nights...have to be home to prepare that big turkey and feast! I do the whole traditional dinner. And the leftovers are so yummy.
> Vigee, *I think the secret to California dressing is layers*....temps change so much and so quickly.



*kate*, I was just thinking about layering yesterday regarding outfits to pack for Los Angeles! Silk shirts, sweaters, Tees and jeans, plus a few dresses and I should be good to go. Thanks! 

Can't believe that you can cook a turkey, I am quite impressed with your Holiday feast! Love all of that food.


----------



## Jadeite

katekluet said:


> Our fireplace is keeping us cozy too...and I turn out quite a fine turkey, if Mr. Fireplace needs any help....
> 
> FabF, we are going up to a friends house in the foothills of the Sierra mountains...hike, the dogs run and play, eat, play games...very cozy and fun!




Sounds like a fun but chilly plan. I hope doggies' coats are nice and long to keep them warm too?


----------



## Jadeite

katekluet said:


> Ah Vigee, the fireplace is so beautiful and festive!
> 
> Jadeite, cold here....52 degrees...well, cold for California....wearing my shawls for our dog walks...and still getting good rain, which we need. Going to the mountains in a few days, it will be even colder....




52 is very chilly by my standards, LOL. But yes plenty of crazy rain I'm very familiar with that. I hope your dogs don't mind rain so much? Mine just looks at me like I'm looney and becomes so reluctant to walk.


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Jadeite, just read this about parkas and thought of you. http://news.instyle.com/2014/12/17/shopping-parkas-winter-fashion/




Looks like I need one of those as well!


----------



## katekluet

Jadeite said:


> Sounds like a fun but chilly plan. I hope doggies' coats are nice and long to keep them warm too?


Jadeite, these dogs are a breed from the Himalayas, in Tibet...they love cold and wind!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Jadeite, *these dogs are a breed from the Himalayas, in Tibet...they love cold and wind!*



*kate*, which breed are they? I'm curious. Your dogs sound like very sturdy creatures that are adorable, too.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Looks like I need one of those as well!



*Jadeite*, this looks like a GREAT parka from TopShop that was in the Celebrity thread. I have been eyeing it for a month now, lol. 

http://us.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?beginIndex=0&viewAllFlag=&catalogId=33060&storeId=13052&productId=17115554&langId=-1&categoryId=&parent_category_rn=&searchTerm=11L07GKHA&resultCount=1


----------



## katekluet

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *kate*, which breed are they? I'm curious. Your dogs sound like very sturdy creatures that are adorable, too.


Ah Vigee, don't get me started...I love these dogs! They are Tibetan Terriers..the are NOT terriers physically, but they are from Tibet. They are herders, companions, watch dogs and considered good luck...they are never sold but sometimes gifted to special people, which is how they came to England....as a gift to a woman doctor who saved someone's life. They look like a 25 lb version of an old English sheepdog....they don't shed, are bright, intelligent and independent. The Dali Llama had one as his pet, I have seen a photo. Probably more than you ever wanted to know...I am a real ambassador for this breed.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Ah Vigee, don't get me started...I love these dogs! They are Tibetan Terriers..the are NOT terriers physically, but they are from Tibet. They are herders, companions, watch dogs and considered good luck...they are never sold but sometimes gifted to special people, which is how they came to England....as a gift to a woman doctor who saved someone's life. They look like a 25 lb version of an old English sheepdog....they don't shed, are bright, intelligent and independent. The Dali Llama had one as his pet, I have seen a photo. Probably more than you ever wanted to know...I am a real ambassador for this breed.



*kate*, thank you so much for all of the information about this rare and special breed. Fascinating reading and I will probably google it for more detail. Love them already and you are lucky to have your dogs!


----------



## Jadeite

katekluet said:


> Jadeite, these dogs are a breed from the Himalayas, in Tibet...they love cold and wind!




I forgot for a moment lol I keep having the image of them hippie doggies with a bandana and a guitar. I'm stuck with that lol! 
They have cold weather in their soul indeed!


----------



## Jadeite

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Jadeite*, this looks like a GREAT parka from TopShop that was in the Celebrity thread. I have been eyeing it for a month now, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/st...tegory_rn=&searchTerm=11L07GKHA&resultCount=1




Ohhhh. Nice possibility. What's stopping you?


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi Ladies - I've been away for a few days from the café.  Busy with pre-Xmas plans and wrapping up work!  I have 3 days of family gatherings coming up - always interesting when families get together and like most families out there, we definitely have our share of personalities!  Right after the holidays we leave for our annual ski trip.  It helps me with the post-Xmas letdown! 


*Kate* - I too will google more about Tibetan Terriers.  They sound ideal!  I have a doodle and doodles, like Tibetan Terriers, are non-shedding, bright and intelligent, but unlike Tibetan Terriers, are not independent!  My dog is glued to me when I'm home, always a few paw steps away.  I also hope you continue to get good rain!


*Vigee* - I love dressing in layers!  Means I can accessorize with CSGMs!  I find LA nights quite cold and as a result, bring warmer-than-one-would-think attire when I visit LA.  I agree with you that Beverly Hills/Brentwood is more dressy and you see a lot of H.  I stayed in a hotel in BH and stopped counting the number of Birkins I saw in the hotel!  I can also sense your excitement about seeing your DDs soon.  Home is always where the family is 


*Xiangxiang* - your fireplace mantle looks lovely and limestone is a wonderful choice.  You will have to send us a photo of the finished result!


*FabF* - I carry my H bags everyday, everywhere.  Rain, sleet or snow.  I only have bags in leather (no exotics) and find that the bags hold up well in the weather.  After bad weather I just wipe down my bag.  My black birkin in particular is a workhorse and that's the one that has been subject to most use.  You would never guess it is over a decade old.  I say bring them out and use them!  


Hi Jadeite, MrsO and everyone else I have missed


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Ohhhh. Nice possibility. *What's stopping you? *



*Jadeite*, I simply don't need it, lol! Just brought my shearling down from the cedar closet that I had forgotten all about, have a Jet Set down jacket with a big fur hood that I adore, a black down coat that I live in and the list of winter coats that could go on but you get my drift. But If I were to buy another winter jacket that was on-trend, the one from Top Shop would be it, I think. 

*MrsJDS*, good to see you! A post-holiday ski trip sounds wonderful and a great way to spend or start the New Year. You will have so much fun. Do you go to the same place every year? I agree with you that Beverly Hills is Birkin heaven ~ just too many to count!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Thursday, ladies! I'm getting giddy as I'm counting down to Christmas and then I'll be off until the new year. Not going anywhere, just R&R--as much as having 2 little ones around will allow (and reclaiming the dining room project). Things are quieting down at work and we're having a Xmas lunch tomorrow along with a secret santa where you steal gifts from one another.  

This morning I sent DDs off to school with 24 little Xmas packages for their classmates. I usually give each kiddie a book instead of candies. They get enough of those already and with books you can read it again and again. It was quite fun picking out books. I chose classic ones like Oliver's Travels and the Ant and the Grasshopper (haven't seen these in decades). I hope the kids like them. 

Vigee, it must have brought back many happy memories when you found those crayons in the drawers. It's wonderful that you'll be spending time with your DDs in January. As for the colder LA weather, it's a good opportunity to wear your CSGMs including the recently found one. 

Maedi, the Boss does look like a philosopher. 

Jadeite, how's your packing for the move coming along? 

MrsOwen, good luck with all your baking today. If you have any leftovers, you can send them my way. 

Kate, your dogs sound wonderful. I'd read about this breed when we were researching which breed to get but needed something smaller for the condo we were living in then. Ended up sticking with Maltese after the first pair was gone. I didn't know I'm allergic to dogs so it was a nice surprise to find out our dogs are also hypoallergenic years after getting this breed.

MrsJDS, I should try using mine all the time too. I kept reading about H bags getting water spots/damage and our weather has been so damp this year. I'm not that particular careful with my other brands' leather bags but got worried after reading about all the water damage. Your ski trip sounds like fun. What a great way to wind down after a busy holiday.


----------



## biscuit1

FabF, I only carry Hermes - for about the past 30 years. Mostly Trims , occasionally a Kelly and a Cabanna for dog cookie empire stuff. 
The Trims are just so easy to carry on your shoulder and tuck under your arm.


----------



## biscuit1

katekluet said:


> Jadeite, these dogs are a breed from the Himalayas, in Tibet...they love cold and wind!



Love your dog. I am looking for something larger than what I have now. Totally intimidating for anyone at the front door but must be good with small dogs. 
The good looking shoer has a Tibetan terrier , he had it imported from Hungary. It always has fun running around when it visited here.


----------



## biscuit1

katekluet said:


> THE BOSS...all seven lbs of her...can't you just see the attitude? If she sits in a doorway, the dogs will not cross through. She is, however, very loving in her own way



Awesome kitty.


----------



## Suncatcher

*Vigee*, we go for a week and have been going to the same ski resort for the last 4 years.  It makes it easy to plan and I like the fact that I can continue the holiday feel for another week!!!  Have you made a decision about a new housekeeper?


*FabF* - I am so impressed with your efforts for the kids in your DDs class!   Such thoughtful thinking and I'm sure the kids will like it.  Do pull out your H bags, they will thank you for it  I have not noticed any wet spots or water damage on my bags.  


*Biscuit* - I have never seen a Trim at my local boutique.  I would definitely try one on if I did as so many ladies love them!


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> FabF, I only carry Hermes - for about the past 30 years. Mostly Trims , occasionally a Kelly and a Cabanna for dog cookie empire stuff.
> The Trims are just so easy to carry on your shoulder and tuck under your arm.


biscuit, I've been eyeing the Trim and Massai. My favorite style bag is a single strap over the shoulder that can be tucked right under the arm and carried on top of a coat. I have a So Kelly but it's all wide open up top so not the most secured. I'll have to do a bit more research after I escape from BI.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> *Vigee*, we go for a week and have been going to the same ski resort for the last 4 years. It makes it easy to plan and I like the fact that I can continue the holiday feel for another week!!! Have you made a decision about a new housekeeper?
> 
> 
> *FabF* - I am so impressed with your efforts for the kids in your DDs class! Such thoughtful thinking and I'm sure the kids will like it. Do pull out your H bags, they will thank you for it  I have not noticed any wet spots or water damage on my bags.
> 
> 
> *Biscuit* - I have never seen a Trim at my local boutique. I would definitely try one on if I did as so many ladies love them!


 
Thank you, MrsJDS. DDs 'helped' organize the gift bags as well. They were so excited to be delivering presents to their friends. They kept asking me which one is theirs though. LOL. I did let them pick one book each. We'll read those tonight.


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you, MrsJDS. DDs 'helped' organize the gift bags as well. They were so excited to be delivering presents to their friends. They kept asking me which one is theirs though. LOL. I did let them pick one book each. We'll read those tonight.



So adorable.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> *Vigee*, we go for a week and have been going to the same ski resort for the last 4 years.  It makes it easy to plan and I like the fact that I can continue the holiday feel for another week!!!  Have you made a decision about a new housekeeper?
> 
> 
> *FabF* - I am so impressed with your efforts for the kids in your DDs class!   Such thoughtful thinking and I'm sure the kids will like it.  Do pull out your H bags, they will thank you for it  I have not noticed any wet spots or water damage on my bags.
> 
> 
> *Biscuit* - I have never seen a Trim at my local boutique.  I would definitely try one on if I did as so many ladies love them!



MrsJDS, Love going back to the same resort repeatedly! That is exactly what we do in the Bahamas and sometimes I even request the same room number as the previous year. I like being very familiar with a place, so comfortable. Sounds like you are really looking forward to your ski holiday. It's going to be so much fun! 

*FabF*, your DDs sound absolutely adorable. Which book are you reading to them tonight? Also, can't wait until you start on your dining room project. Such a great feeling to de-clutter. 

*biscuit*, have never seen a Trim and am about to go look for some pics of it. I am sure your bags are in wonderful condition in spite of the work-out they get. 

We are interviewing the last housekeeper today at 5pm and I can't say that I'm looking forward to it. The interview process is more work than cleaning the house, it's down right painful. Let's just say, we have to make a final decision quickly as I leave for LA on January 3rd and DH can not fend for himself while I am gone, lol. 

Hello *Jadeite* and *xiangxiang*!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> MrsJDS, Love going back to the same resort repeatedly! That is exactly what we do in the Bahamas and sometimes I even request the same room number as the previous year. I like being very familiar with a place, so comfortable. Sounds like you are really looking forward to your ski holiday. It's going to be so much fun!
> 
> *FabF*, your DDs sound absolutely adorable. Which book are you reading to them tonight? Also, can't wait until you start on your dining room project. Such a great feeling to de-clutter.
> 
> *biscuit*, have never seen a Trim and am about to go look for some pics of it. I am sure your bags are in wonderful condition in spite of the work-out they get.
> 
> We are interviewing the last housekeeper today at 5pm and I can't say that I'm looking forward to it. The interview process is more work than cleaning the house, it's down right painful. Let's just say, we have to make a final decision quickly as I leave for LA on January 3rd and DH can not fend for himself while I am gone, lol.
> 
> Hello *Jadeite* and *xiangxiang*!


Vigee, fingers crossed that your interview goes well today. The process can be painful but the end result will be well worth it. Too bad you can't have the new housekeeper starts next week so you'll have some help. 

My tomboyish twin picked Gulliver's Travel book and my princessy twin picked Dora.  I hope they like to read when they grow up. 

The Trim should be called the Jackie Kennedy bag. Can't remember if it was created for her or she just happened to carry it a lot.


----------



## Julide

Hi all!!I just wanted to say hi as I have been reading but not commenting:shame:As always, love the cafe and all the chatter!! I hope everyone is having a great holiday season!!!:snowballs:I love winter!!:snowballs:

But theresents presentsresentsit brings...:rockettes:I love even more!!!!!:giggles:


----------



## biscuit1

FabF , Trim was frequently referred to as Jackie Kennedy or Jackie O bag. I think it was originally modelled after a horse's feed bag.
My oldest Trim is from 1952. It is the bag I always saw on Jacqueline and my mother !


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

Just popping by, was very busy day today prepping for a photoshoot in my office tomorrow. Looking forward to my weekend off baking away!

Jadeite, I've not tried to bake any treats for the cats. One of them likes macarons and tries to eat those if given the chance. I'll have to look at some cat treat recipes. 

Hope you guys are all having/had a great Thursday! 

Fab, I got a black clemence Massai GM late summer. I love it, it's so comfortable and simple! I've not been wearing it because I got my Mansur Gavriel bucket to travel with and have been lazy but I am planning to switch back to it this weekend. I'll try to take mod shots with it sometime soon. 

I'll try to catch up with everyone's posts this evening!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just popping by, was very busy day today prepping for a photoshoot in my office tomorrow. Looking forward to my weekend off baking away!
> 
> Jadeite, I've not tried to bake any treats for the cats. One of them likes macarons and tries to eat those if given the chance. I'll have to look at some cat treat recipes.
> 
> Hope you guys are all having/had a great Thursday!
> 
> Fab, I got a black clemence Massai GM late summer. I love it, it's so comfortable and simple! I've not been wearing it because I got my Mansur Gavriel bucket to travel with and have been lazy but I am planning to switch back to it this weekend. I'll try to take mod shots with it sometime soon.
> 
> I'll try to catch up with everyone's posts this evening!



*MrsO*, aren't those Mansur Gavriel busket bags the best? My eldest DD has one in white and loves it. Seems like this has been the IT bag for the year and is still immensely popular. I would get one but there seems to be an unspoken "no copying" fashion rule in this family with very few exceptions! 

*Julide*, glad that you are BACK to the cafe!!! It's good to see you and your Holiday cheers. :xtree:


----------



## Jadeite

Haven't seen any Trims at the store and I think they don't make the style anymore? All I've seen are at resellers and there are some interesting combos. It's just too small for my needs since I'm a kitchen sink in my bag kind of person so the GP or double Sens work well for me. I don't use the Bs Ks much since they are a hassle. Where I am moving to, I think I will just carry a longchamp. 

Hey Julide!!! 

Fab, those kiddie pressies sound adorable and I hope there's a gift exchange at school so your babies get some fun receiving back.


----------



## Jadeite

Vigee how did the last interview go? I don't suppose DH could just live on on pre-cooked meals for awhile or maybe he could learn to clean up ....lol this does make him appreciate you more. Absence makes the heart grow fonder? 

I haven't made any moves on packing. Was planning to send my winter wear to the dry cleaners but it's been raining crazy so I have procrastinated. The move surveyor comes today and I wonder if she will roll her eyes at how many pairs of shoes I'm moving.


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite, I always carried the 31 Trim with gusset . Have a 35 flat one ( can't remember what the style is called) in barenia and I am really happy with that. They do make the 35 with a gusset as well- maybe that would work as a bottomless pit.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Haven't seen any Trims at the store and I think they don't make the style anymore? All I've seen are at resellers and there are some interesting combos. It's just too small for my needs since I'm a kitchen sink in my bag kind of person so the GP or double Sens work well for me. I don't use the Bs Ks much since they are a hassle.* Where I am moving to, I think I will just carry a longchamp.
> *
> Hey Julide!!!
> 
> Fab, those kiddie pressies sound adorable and I hope there's a gift exchange at school so your babies get some fun receiving back.





Jadeite said:


> Vigee how did the last interview go? I don't suppose DH could just live on on pre-cooked meals for awhile or maybe he could learn to clean up ....lol this does make him appreciate you more. Absence makes the heart grow fonder?
> 
> I haven't made any moves on packing. Was planning to send my winter wear to the dry cleaners but it's been raining crazy so I have procrastinated. The move surveyor comes today and *I wonder if she will roll her eyes at how many pairs of shoes I'm moving.*



*Jadeite,* you are too funny! My DH is quite capable of doing everything for himself but loves having things done for him ~ like most people. He doesn't even like me cleaning the house! We are going with the first housekeeping candidate and she is starting the day before I leave for Los Angeles. That means Mommy the Maid for the next week while my DDs are home, lol. My DH does ALL of the cooking so that's a major relief or I would be doing kitchen duty, too. This is going to be an interesting Christmas, that's for sure.  

Yes, I love my everyday longchamp bag and I really don't have the patience to worry about my Bs and Ks while running errands in the suburbs. It's a great practical bag. 

How many pairs of shoes are you taking with you? Give us a number, please! Less than 100 but more than 50?


----------



## biscuit1

Vigee, what's on DH's Christmas dinner menu ?  Will your DDs help you ?  I'm sure it's a relief that you have hired new housekeeping help.


----------



## Jadeite

Vigee congrats on the new help! Your potential as the part time maid is going to be at its peak these two weeks. But good to know that DH is handy in the kitchen LOL. 

In all honesty I stopped counting the shoes. Even 50 pairs sounds intimidating but I might just surprise myself. Do slippers and running shoes count?


----------



## Suncatcher

Congrats Vigee!  This must be a big load off of you. Hopefully being Mommy the Maid won't tired you out too much over the holidays. 

It is nice to hear that someone has more shoes than me LOL!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Vigee congrats on the new help! Your potential as the part time maid is going to be at its peak these two weeks. But good to know that DH is handy in the kitchen LOL.
> 
> In all honesty I stopped counting the shoes. Even 50 pairs sounds intimidating but I might just surprise myself. *Do slippers and running shoes count? *



Yes, slippers and running shoes count, my friend!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

biscuit1 said:


> Vigee, what's on DH's Christmas dinner menu ?  Will your DDs help you ?  I'm sure it's a relief that you have hired new housekeeping help.



The dinner menu is the same every year ~ it is so good and cooked to perfection. My mouth waters just thinking about it. It includes, glazed ham, potatoes au gratin, Haricots Verts Almondine, and the list goes on and on with caramelized apple and pecan pies with ice cream for dessert. DDs will lend a hand, I am sure on Christmas Day.


----------



## biscuit1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> The dinner menu is the same every year ~ it is so good and cooked to perfection. My mouth waters just thinking about it. It includes, glazed ham, potatoes au gratin, Haricots Verts Almondine, and the list goes on and on with caramelized apple and pecan pies with ice cream for dessert. DDs will lend a hand, I am sure on Christmas Day.



Sounds wonderful !  That's a lot of prep and clean up. I'm sure extra hands would come in handy. Our weather forecast not looking great. Hope DDs will have warm stuff packed.
So cute you found crayons.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hooray! Vigee, so happy for you--at least one thing less to worry about  before your trip. It's great that your DH can cook and you don't have to  add that to your housekeeping duties. Now you can relax a bit and enjoy  your DDs' visit. 

Jadeite,  you can always buy some new shoes at your new destination. I always  said to myself that as long as I don't forget my credit cards then I'm  good. Although if I was going on a cruise, I'll make sure to pack all  the stuff I need. Shopping selection on a ship is not the greatest.   Some other kiddies also brought presents for their classmates. DDs came  home with little toys, lots of candies and a book. Tomorrow is the last  day of class and then they're off for 2 weeks. 

Hi Julide.  So nice to see you in the cafe.

biscuit,  I missed the part you wrote that you're looking for a bigger dog. Any  breed in mind? Labrador Retriever? Golden Retriever? I don't know much  about larger breed. 

MrsOwen, hope your photo shoot goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> FabF , Trim was frequently referred to as Jackie Kennedy or Jackie O bag. I think it was originally modelled after a horse's feed bag.
> My oldest Trim is from 1952. It is the bag I always saw on Jacqueline and my mother !


biscuit, the Trim is such a classy bag. I didn't realize it's been around that long. It looks very chic and timeless to me.


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> Love your dog. I am looking for something larger than what I have now. Totally intimidating for anyone at the front door but must be good with small dogs.
> The good looking shoer has a Tibetan terrier , he had it imported from Hungary. It always has fun running around when it visited here.


biscuit, was it fun to have the dog visited or the good looking shoer?


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion said:


> biscuit, was it fun to have the dog visited or the good looking shoer?



The shoer !  I had gone through seven of them at that point.


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsO*, aren't those Mansur Gavriel busket bags the best? My eldest DD has one in white and loves it. Seems like this has been the IT bag for the year and is still immensely popular. I would get one but there seems to be an unspoken "no copying" fashion rule in this family with very few exceptions!
> 
> *Julide*, glad that you are BACK to the cafe!!! It's good to see you and your Holiday cheers. :xtree:



Yes, I love the MG bag for it's simplicity. I daresay this year it's harder to find than a B or K, they're literally sold out everywhere and the company seems to intentionally be keeping stocks low which I don't think is a smart move when you're a new company but I guess it's working for them! Maybe you can borrow DD's when you're in LA to try it out, I expect they like to borrow your H


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> The shoer !  I had gone through seven of them at that point.


biscuit, didn't know you're the use 'em and leave 'em type.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yes, I love the MG bag for it's simplicity. I daresay this year it's harder to find than a B or K, they're literally sold out everywhere and the company seems to intentionally be keeping stocks low which I don't think is a smart move when you're a new company but I guess it's working for them! Maybe you can borrow DD's when you're in LA to try it out, I expect they like to borrow your H


I love the look of these MG bags. They do remind me of the LV noe bag from the 80s, 90s. 10 years ago I bought an LV bucket bag, the kind without the strings, and used it only twice as all the content would spill out if it flopped over on the car seat. I still have it in my closet. Not sure if I should save it for DDs when they're a teenager or just edit it out.


----------



## MSO13

Jadeite said:


> Vigee congrats on the new help! Your potential as the part time maid is going to be at its peak these two weeks. But good to know that DH is handy in the kitchen LOL.
> 
> In all honesty I stopped counting the shoes. Even 50 pairs sounds intimidating but I might just surprise myself. Do slippers and running shoes count?



If we're counting slippers and running shoes, I think I'm over 50 pairs. When I moved 8 years ago I had closer to 100 but I've let a lot of them go. When we last moved I labeled my boxes in code to avoid judgement from the movers 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> The dinner menu is the same every year ~ it is so good and cooked to perfection. My mouth waters just thinking about it. It includes, glazed ham, potatoes au gratin, Haricots Verts Almondine, and the list goes on and on with caramelized apple and pecan pies with ice cream for dessert. DDs will lend a hand, I am sure on Christmas Day.



That sounds like an amazing dinner, I'm going to cook DH's favorites over the holidays. Its been a busy Fall for me and I haven't really cooked a proper meal for him in a long time! Glad you found a new housekeeper! 



Fabfashion said:


> Hooray! Vigee, so happy for you--at least one thing less to worry about  before your trip. It's great that your DH can cook and you don't have to  add that to your housekeeping duties. Now you can relax a bit and enjoy  your DDs' visit.
> 
> Jadeite,  you can always buy some new shoes at your new destination. I always  said to myself that as long as I don't forget my credit cards then I'm  good. Although if I was going on a cruise, I'll make sure to pack all  the stuff I need. Shopping selection on a ship is not the greatest.   Some other kiddies also brought presents for their classmates. DDs came  home with little toys, lots of candies and a book. Tomorrow is the last  day of class and then they're off for 2 weeks.
> 
> Hi Julide.  So nice to see you in the cafe.
> 
> biscuit,  I missed the part you wrote that you're looking for a bigger dog. Any  breed in mind? Labrador Retriever? Golden Retriever? I don't know much  about larger breed.
> 
> MrsOwen, hope your photo shoot goes well tomorrow.



I always say if I have my wallet, it doesn't matter if I forgot something! Thanks, I think it will be great, hopefully one of the shots will be on a magazine cover this Spring!


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion said:


> biscuit, didn't know you're the use 'em and leave 'em type.



with shoers - absolutely  !!!  If they can't do the job correctly , they are replaced.Although good shoers are in short supply.  
I used to make his leather aprons.  Did not mind the fittings - or tweeking. One apron was made of kangaroo skin , very light weight but super strong .Tons of fringe laced to the sides.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> I love the look of these MG bags. They do remind me of the LV noe bag from the 80s, 90s. 10 years ago I bought an LV bucket bag, the kind without the strings, and used it only twice as all the content would spill out if it flopped over on the car seat. I still have it in my closet. Not sure if I should save it for DDs when they're a teenager or just edit it out.



The LV Noe is still really popular so you might see what you could get for it if you edited it out. It must be hard deciding what to save for your DDs, I would want to save _everything! _  Even though the MG ties, it's a really stiff leather and stuff will still spill out if I'm not careful.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Morning ladies of the cafe! TGIF 

*xiangxiang*, I know that you are up and working. How is your day going? Have all the renovations on your new house stopped because of the holidays?

*Jadeite*, I am a huge over-packer so I would take ALL of my shoes with me. Comfortable shoes are critical to my happiness. How did the moving surveyor appointment go? Smoothly, I hope without any surprises.

*MrsO*, your photoshoot sounds exciting, especially if it lands on the cover of a magazine. Exciting for your business and would attract more customers. Good luck! MG bags are definitely the IT bag of the season, the black color sold out immediately earlier this year. They introduce new colors ever season and would love to get one in a pastel for spring. Going to their website now to look at colors! 

*biscuit*, you made leather aprons, too? Is there anything that you don't do? Amazing. 

*FabF*, How did your evening go reading to your DDs? You had two books to choose from, which one won out in the end? Also, I am huge on editing from my collection but I keep the classics and most luxury designer items. The emphasis is on most because I do edit out designer items that I never ever use or where I can get a good price.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Morning ladies of the cafe! TGIF
> 
> *xiangxiang*, I know that you are up and working. How is your day going? Have all the renovations on your new house stopped because of the holidays?
> 
> *Jadeite*, I am a huge over-packer so I would take ALL of my shoes with me. Comfortable shoes are critical to my happiness. How did the moving surveyor appointment go? Smoothly, I hope without any surprises.
> 
> *MrsO*, your photoshoot sounds exciting, especially if it lands on the cover of a magazine. Exciting for your business and would attract more customers. Good luck! MG bags are definitely the IT bag of the season, the black color sold out immediately earlier this year. They introduce new colors ever season and would love to get one in a pastel for spring. Going to their website now to look at colors!
> 
> *biscuit*, you made leather aprons, too? Is there anything that you don't do? Amazing.
> 
> *FabF*, How did your evening go reading to your DDs? You had two books to choose from, which one won out in the end? Also, I am huge on editing from my collection but I keep the classics and most luxury designer items. The emphasis is on most because I do edit out designer items that I never ever use or where I can get a good price.



*Vigee*, yes all works stopped for Christmas but will resume right after before the new year. You fireplace looks great, especially with the holiday decorations! You did a brilliant job without your housekeeper!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hello everybody! Sorry I won't be able to quote everybody. This thread moves so fast! I had a rather stressful few days at work. Now it's calmed down a bit.


----------



## chicinthecity777

*Julide*, welcome back!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, yes all works stopped for Christmas but will resume right after before the new year. You fireplace looks great, especially with the holiday decorations! You did a brilliant job without your housekeeper!



*xiangxiang*, thanks!!! I would love to take all of the Holiday home decorating credit but we had our handyman and his assistant helping us for the day. 

Hope that your hectic days at work weren't too stressful and after today you can relax throughout the Christmas season. 
We will get back to mr fireplace and your home renovations in January!


----------



## Jadeite

VigeeLeBrun said:


> The dinner menu is the same every year ~ it is so good and cooked to perfection. My mouth waters just thinking about it. It includes, glazed ham, potatoes au gratin, Haricots Verts Almondine, and the list goes on and on with caramelized apple and pecan pies with ice cream for dessert. DDs will lend a hand, I am sure on Christmas Day.




Oh my. What's your party address?


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Jadeite,  you can always buy some new shoes at your new destination. I always  said to myself that as long as I don't forget my credit cards then I'm  good. Although if I was going on a cruise, I'll make sure to pack all  the stuff I need. Shopping selection on a ship is not the greatest.   Some other kiddies also brought presents for their classmates. DDs came  home with little toys, lots of candies and a book. .




Well I May indeed have to buy myself a whole new wardrobe at my new destination country. Move surveyor came today and I was told due to customs and paperwork formalities my cargo may not arrive till April. Geez. I can't imagine living out of two suitcases over the next four months. 

Glad your DDs got gift exchanges Fab.


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> biscuit, was it fun to have the dog visited or the good looking shoer?







biscuit1 said:


> The shoer !  I had gone through seven of them at that point.




Would have volunteered to pet his dog if the shoer was THAT good.


----------



## Jadeite

Vigee, well about my move survey appointment.......it kinda went well ....I knew more or less how many cartons my belongings will pack into and she agreed with my calculations. Until the paperwork part. Bang.  Spring would have arrived by the time my cargo reaches, I suppose If I HAVE to look at it positively my clothes shoes etc are all suited for a warm climate and would be arriving on time for spring. 
But geez. Four months. Some mammals would have given birth in less time. And hens would have laid countless eggs within this time. 

Anyway, I told the move company to figure me a better solution ASAP.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Would have volunteered to pet his dog if the shoer was THAT good.


+1


----------



## Fabfashion

TGIF, ladies! Last weekend before the holidays! Hope you get lots of orange and other special boxes under the tree this year. :xtree:

Vigee, will your DH being making all those holiday dishes himself? Wow! If you ever want to edit him from your collection, please PM me.  

xiangxiang, hope you have a better calmer day today. Are you off during the holidays? I'm in the office early next week--more like meeting friends for lunch.  

Jadeite, good time to buy a whole new winter wardrobe.  May be you can Fedex some boxes instead of including them in your move? Or try bringing a few more lugguage with you when you fly? My mom took an extra lugguage (third) with her last week and was only charged $100, way less than Fedex. 

biscuit, you're so talented! Here I am picturing a good looking shoer shirtless with a kangaroo skin apron. Oh my, did I type that out loud?  I've never seen kangaroo leather. I guess it must be common down under. Is it easy to come by in N. America? And what's it like compared to cowhide?

MrsOwen, a magazine cover will be amazing! To be asked by a magazine is a big accomplishment in itself. Kudos! Must be an awesome feeling. 

MrsJDS, I can't even venture to guess how many pairs of shoes you have.  Although I think us girls who live in places with snowy winter and hot summer have a good excuse because we need shoes for different seasons. And then there are shoes for dressed up at work, business casual at work, casual day at work, dressed up with friends, dressed down with friends, running errands, sports & exercise, party, semi-formal, formal, and the list goes on and on. I think my boots will need their own closet pretty soon too. 

It's Xmas lunch today and we're all just hanging out right now. I'm Chief Elf Officer so I'll be helping to get things set up. Ho ho ho. :snowballs:
Have a fabulous day, everyone!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> TGIF, ladies! Last weekend before the holidays! Hope you get lots of orange and other special boxes under the tree this year. :xtree:
> 
> Vigee, will your DH being making all those holiday dishes himself? Wow! If you ever want to edit him from your collection, please PM me.
> 
> xiangxiang, hope you have a better calmer day today. Are you off during the holidays? I'm in the office early next week--more like meeting friends for lunch.
> 
> It's Xmas lunch today and we're all just hanging out right now. I'm Chief Elf Officer so I'll be helping to get things set up. Ho ho ho. :snowballs:
> Have a fabulous day, everyone!



Hello *FabFashion*, today is my last day in the office before Christmas and it is indeed calm. Had a nice lunch with my team and now finishing off a few last min things. Tomorrow I am meeting a dear friend for lunch at the Ivy. Looking forward to it! Then I will be diving into Christmas present preparation. 

Your early next week sounds lovely! Enjoy the pre-holiday leisure time!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, thanks!!! I would love to take all of the Holiday home decorating credit but we had our handyman and his assistant helping us for the day.
> 
> Hope that your hectic days at work weren't too stressful and after today you can relax throughout the Christmas season.
> We will get back to mr fireplace and your home renovations in January!



I am sure handyman did the work under your direction so it's your brain child for sure!


----------



## Julide

Thank you all for the warm welcome back!Since this is the season for the christmas spirit, I thought I would post a few pics of some merry elves and of course a couple of santa:santawave:too! Happy holidays!!:xtree:


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi Ladies!  I can't believe it's Friday, it is the week before Xmas and it is almost the end of the year!!! Where has the time gone?


Julide - love the photos; had a chuckle over them!


FabF - you nailed it about the shoes and living in a 4 season climate.  If I ever get asked why I have so many shoes, I can now explain that I have to cover about 20 different categories of shoes!  I told myself I was on a shoe ban, but I did pick up a pair of manolo black heels on sale while in Miami (one can never have too many black heels for work).


MrsOwen - please do let us know about the magazine cover!  On another note, I love the look of the Massai but again, this is a bag that never appears in my local store.  I am too fearful of buying off the internet if I have not tried on the item first ... Did you get yours off the internet or from the store?


Biscuit - you are very talented indeed!  Leather aprons ... wow!  They probably look so sharp!!


Vigee - dinner sounds delicious.  If I didn't already have Xmas plans, I might hop a plane over to your house!


Xiangxiang - so there will be a hiatus on updates about the fireplace man?!?


Jadeite - you might want to seriously consider getting a new wardrobe if the boxes won't arrive for a few months 


As FabF said, I hope many lovely boxes, and orange boxes, appear under your respective trees!!!  I made a stop to my local H store and it was a zoo in the store, however, it was nice seeing friendly faces!!!  


Cheers, all!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Vigee, well about my move survey appointment.......it kinda went well ....I knew more or less how many cartons my belongings will pack into and she agreed with my calculations. Until the paperwork part. Bang.  Spring would have arrived by the time my cargo reaches, I suppose If I HAVE to look at it positively my clothes shoes etc are all suited for a warm climate and would be arriving on time for spring.
> But geez. Four months. Some mammals would have given birth in less time. And hens would have laid countless eggs within this time.
> 
> *Anyway, I told the move company to figure me a better solution ASAP.*



*Jadeite*, smart move and I totally agree with you ~ your moving company should come up with a better solution. Four months is ridiculous! It would be really difficult to live out of two suitcases for that amount of time. I can live out of one suitcase for one month while visiting my DDs as long as I have access to their closets, too. Otherwise, I would probably be in spending mode. You are so resourceful and there will be a better solution. 

*xiangxiang*, happy last day at the office! Now you can throw yourself into Christmas. What did you get for your SO? You mentioned that you were going to buy him house-related gifts. Find anything good? Just ordered my last Christmas gift for my DH, six pretty botanical kitchen towels from Williams-Sonoma. He will love them.

*FabF*, love your description of the types of shoes that we need ~ you are so right and so much depends on the weather, too. If it's raining that's a whole different pair of shoes depending on where we are going. I can tell that in *Jadeite's* situation regarding her move, you would simply go shopping! It seems like you have a few easy days left at the office and then you are a free woman for two weeks. Hooray!

*MrsO*, are you still baking or are you taking today off and putting your feet up relaxing?

*MrsJDS*, are we both going to be packing next week? How soon do you leave for your ski holiday?

Today we are having a new stereo installed and I am waiting for the sound company to arrive in an hour. Gotta have Christmas music! It will be blasting loudly through the house by this evening if my DH has his way, lol. He loves to turn the volume up, up, up. Tis the season to be merry!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

Thanks for the well wishes (and elf eye candy Julide!)

I had my photoshoot today, it went great. I'm a hyper organized person and don't leave a lot of stuff to chance so it went quickly and smoothly. Its for an interiors/trade magazine featuring some of my Spring designs and I'm friends with the photographer so we had a good time. It'll be out in Feb/March I think. It's always exciting to be asked to be in a magazine, especially when they let me create whatever I can dream up! 

I'm not expecting anything in an orange box from DH this Christmas, he's got H fatigue after our anniversary and my birthday. I think he finds the idea of choosing something for me exhausting especially as all the SAs at my boutique like me and love to tell him things I will like. He second guesses himself and gets freaked out because of the return policy.

Fab, I bet you're a great Chief Elf! 

Vigee, your fireplace looks very festive and welcoming. Of course you get to take credit for supervising and likely choosing the decor! No baking till this weekend, it's been a busy work week and I am sooooo happy it's Friday!

Biscuit, I am so impressed! I dream of making myself custom leather aprons, I really like the old fashioned leather aprons the H saddle makers wear in the video on their atelier. I went to talk to a local craftsperson about making them but they were too expensive. 

Xiangxiang, hope you have a fabulous lunch and enjoy your holiday break. Mine starts Tuesday afternoon and I cannot wait!

MrsJDS, Massai is discontinued but there are still a few floating around in stores. I did buy mine from an online resale shop, I had it authenticated here and then further authenticated by Bababebi after purchase. I understand, it was a totally scary thing to buy online and any amount of money spent is worth checking and double checking. I pulled the trigger went it went on automatic sale over the 4th of July holiday and became a price I couldn't pass up. It's a fabulous bag. There are a few available online most of the time. It seems like Massai came in mostly darker colors with a few orange and blue shades, a lot of them have brushed hardware and many are missing the second strap as mine was. I don't miss it as the bag is huge and would hang to my knees if I wore it cross body. There's an Ode to Massai thread and also a reference thread so you can browse photos. It's my first H bag and I'm astounded at the quality of the leather and how great it looks for being 20 years old. 

Happy Friday everyone!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*Julide*, your elf pics are the best!!!! Almost missed them and happy that I scrolled back to read this thread one more time. 

*MrsO*, sounds like you have been super productive, as usual and congrats on a great magazine shoot. Your business must be amazing and hugely time consuming. All I know is that you have a great skill-set ~ intelligent, organized, articulate and dynamic. Wowza!


----------



## biscuit1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Morning ladies of the cafe! TGIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *biscuit*, you made leather aprons, too? Is there anything that you don't do? Amazing.
> 
> Chainsaws !


----------



## biscuit1

MrsOwen , I have made full size craftsman leather aprons with pockets. The shoeing aprons are shorter .They tie around waist and cover kneecaps. Shoer  knew exactly what he wanted . Great colors . I made a few for him. The fringe was cool . Took about 5 hours with a razor knife to cut the trim. I haven't created with fringe since I made antelope skin shirts in the late seventies !


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion , have not seen a shoer work shirtless. There is a forge going and those steel shoes come out glowing orange and then the hammering on the anvil begins with steel flying .Shirtless could be dangerous.
Kangaroo skin is incredibly thin and light compared to cow.Super strong. It is available through leather suppliers in USA. The only leather I import is bridle leather from England.


----------



## Suncatcher

Mrs O and Biscuit - both of your creative talents impress me!!!  And to be able to merge a creative pursuit with gainful employment is amazing ... wish I could do that but alas, if I did, not only would I not be able to afford H but I would not be able to put food on the table for my family.  Good for you!
MrsO - I think I could get comfortable with authenticity on-line but my issue is more that I would not know how the bag would suit me unless I tried it on.  Wish my store could offer a Trim or a Massai!


Vigee - like you, I'm packing next week - yay!!!  I've travelled a lot this year - almost once a month - and I do get a bit of packing fatigue (I know, first world problems).  However, knowing that I'm going skiing makes this trip different than the rest!
Well, DS is home from school and now I feel like the holidays are beginning!  It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

biscuit1 said:


> VigeeLeBrun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning ladies of the cafe! TGIF
> 
> *biscuit*, you made leather aprons, too? Is there anything that you don't do? Amazing.
> 
> Chainsaws !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *biscuit*, another genius entrepreneur here in the cafe! My bet is that you could handle anything with just a little practice.
Click to expand...


----------



## biscuit1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> biscuit1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *biscuit*, another genius entrepreneur here in the cafe! My bet is that you could handle anything with just a little practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genius never !  I have learned to do more than I ever thought I would  ( or could or should ), sometimes just survival mode kicks in. I have even learned how to PVC pipe. When my tractor was delivered years ago , I had to sit on the seat with the manual to figure out how to start it the next day.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jadeite

biscuit1 said:


> Jadeite, I always carried the 31 Trim with gusset . Have a 35 flat one ( can't remember what the style is called) in barenia and I am really happy with that. They do make the 35 with a gusset as well- maybe that would work as a bottomless pit.




I haven't recalled seeing a 35 trim. This should be interesting to locate.


----------



## Jadeite

Julide said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome back!Since this is the season for the christmas spirit, I thought I would post a few pics of some merry elves and of course a couple of santa:santawave:too! Happy holidays!!:xtree:




ROFL!!! Welcome back with a BANG!


----------



## Jadeite

Biscuit is there anything that you cannot do? You drive a tractor, haul hay with the strength and dexterity of a gazelle, bake and sell delicious dog treats, sew leather aprons yet you can wear fur and carry well made leather bags like the rest of us (well me actually) less talented ladies. If you next tell me you Can fly a plane I'm actually going to have to worship the ground already.


----------



## Jadeite

MrsO I'm so thrilled about your shoot and pleased to hear it went off very well now feb is not too far away so look forward to hearing about it when it gets published. 

Vigee, Fab, gosh i half dread having to shop a new wardrobe. Though i know I can go to spending mode easily and a late shipment is very easy to justify spending. I'm just wary of accumulating excesses (sigh). The original idea was to find a small apartment without too much extra space so i don't have a reason to unecessary-shop. Maybe the late shipment is a sign from the heavens? LOLOLOL


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite said:


> I haven't recalled seeing a 35 trim. This should be interesting to locate.



I have 2 in the 35. One with a gusset , one without. You can tell Trim sizes apart by buckle . The 31 has a rounded buckle on strap, the 35 is rectangular.
There is a smaller size made but I don't know anything about it.


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite said:


> Biscuit is there anything that you cannot do? You drive a tractor, haul hay with the strength and dexterity of a gazelle, bake and sell delicious dog treats, sew leather aprons yet you can wear fur and carry well made leather bags like the rest of us (well me actually) less talented ladies. If you next tell me you Can fly a plane I'm actually going to have to worship the ground already.



Funny you say that - my Dad was an air force pilot. My great aunt had her own airplane many decades ago. 
I will not fly- not even as a passenger. I think it's wonderful how you can pick up , move , travel ( and work) the way you do. It has been a lot of blending of different lifestyles I've had over the years.


----------



## Jadeite

Biscuit, until recently I never knew the horse shoer is called a harrier, and that fireplace contractors can be so good looking. And that there's special equipment to haul hay. So I say this thread sure turns up a lot of surprises and knowledge.  

Fab &  Vigee, somehow you must've some talent for foreseeing the future. I attended a wedding today and afterwards decided to innocently peek into the Tods store. Before I knew it, bang, I'm +3 pairs of shoes (plus 2 more on reserve). Justified them as cold weather wear. I don't even know how I'm going to bring them along when I leave. I might have to hang them around my neck and pass them off as latest styles in necklaces when boarding the plane.


----------



## Jadeite

Xiangxiang's pond project got me reading up a little and look what I just found. #4, 6 & 7 are really funny especially if you read them one after the other.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Biscuit, until recently I never knew the horse shoer is called a harrier, and that fireplace contractors can be so good looking. And that there's special equipment to haul hay. So I say this thread sure turns up a lot of surprises and knowledge.
> 
> Fab &  Vigee, somehow you must've some talent for foreseeing the future. I attended a wedding today and afterwards decided to innocently peek into the Tods store. Before I knew it, bang, I'm +3 pairs of shoes (plus 2 more on reserve). Justified them as cold weather wear.* I don't even know how I'm going to bring them along when I leave. I might have to hang them around my neck and pass them off as latest styles in necklaces when boarding the plane*.



*Jadeite*, love your sense of humor and your fashion style ~ a shoe necklace! :lolots:

Seriously, you might have to pay a luggage fee for extra suitcases when you fly but it will be worth it and can't you write it off as a business expense? I say, just pack four huge suitcases with everything that fits in to them and go!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2837951
> 
> 
> Xiangxiang's pond project got me reading up a little and look what I just found. #4, 6 & 7 are really funny especially if you read them one after the other.



*Jadeite*, love #6 and I am definitely paying attention now.


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite said:


> Biscuit, until recently I never knew the horse shoer is called a harrier, and that fireplace contractors can be so good looking. And that there's special equipment to haul hay. So I say this thread sure turns up a lot of surprises and knowledge.
> 
> Fab &  Vigee, somehow you must've some talent for foreseeing the future. I attended a wedding today and afterwards decided to innocently peek into the Tods store. Before I knew it, bang, I'm +3 pairs of shoes (plus 2 more on reserve). Justified them as cold weather wear. I don't even know how I'm going to bring them along when I leave. I might have to hang them around my neck and pass them off as latest styles in necklaces when boarding the plane.



harrier- military aircraft, hound for hunting hares ,hawk
farrier- shoer
you can never have too many shoes.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Biscuit, until recently I never knew the horse shoer is called a harrier, and that fireplace contractors can be so good looking. And that there's special equipment to haul hay. So I say this thread sure turns up a lot of surprises and knowledge.
> 
> Fab &  Vigee, somehow you must've some talent for foreseeing the future. I attended a wedding today and afterwards decided to innocently peek into the Tods store. Before I knew it, bang, I'm +3 pairs of shoes (plus 2 more on reserve). Justified them as cold weather wear. I don't even know how I'm going to bring them along when I leave. I might have to hang them around my neck and pass them off as latest styles in necklaces when boarding the plane.


Jadeite, congrats on your new Tod's shoes! They're very durable and fashionable. May be you can string them up somehow and use them as make shift carry on--you can stuff things inside like H scarves & shawls? LOL. Too bad you can't layer them like sweaters! I think if your SO only brings one bag, you can take an extra bag with you.


----------



## Fabfashion

Julide said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome back!Since this is the season for the christmas spirit, I thought I would post a few pics of some merry elves and of course a couple of santa:santawave:too! Happy holidays!!:xtree:


Julide, these santas can drop by my place ANY time.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello *FabFashion*, today is my last day in the office before Christmas and it is indeed calm. Had a nice lunch with my team and now finishing off a few last min things. Tomorrow I am meeting a dear friend for lunch at the Ivy. Looking forward to it! Then I will be diving into Christmas present preparation.
> 
> Your early next week sounds lovely! Enjoy the pre-holiday leisure time!


Enjoy your time off, xiangxiang. I've got to pack up 15 more gifts today for all my friends' kiddies that we'll be seeing for dim sum brunch tomorrow. I think I need a long holiday after this holiday. Vigee's trip to LA and MrsJDS' ski trip sound great.


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> harrier- military aircraft, hound for hunting hares ,hawk
> farrier- shoer
> you can never have too many shoes.


The fairer the better.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Jadeite*, love #6 and I am definitely paying attention now.


Jadeite, Vigee, I'm going to have to install a pond just for this #6 reason. 

Hope everyone is having a great start to the weekend! My toy-cluttered dining/play room has been bugging me. Although I said I was going to get started after Xmas, I just couldn't help myself. I bagged 1 big bag already so I'm feeling a bit better.  Though I need to go pack up some more gifts so I can't get too distracted by the reclaiming dining room project.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2837951
> 
> 
> Xiangxiang's pond project got me reading up a little and look what I just found. #4, 6 & 7 are really funny especially if you read them one after the other.



 *Jadeite*, this is too funny! Should have hired them to do my pond!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Julide said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome back!Since this is the season for the christmas spirit, I thought I would post a few pics of some merry elves and of course a couple of santa:santawave:too! Happy holidays!!:xtree:



*Julide*, love those santas! Hope you have a great holiday season too!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Hi Ladies!  I can't believe it's Friday, it is the week before Xmas and it is almost the end of the year!!! Where has the time gone?
> 
> Xiangxiang - so there will be a hiatus on updates about the fireplace man?!?
> 
> As FabF said, I hope many lovely boxes, and orange boxes, appear under your respective trees!!!  I made a stop to my local H store and it was a zoo in the store, however, it was nice seeing friendly faces!!!
> 
> Cheers, all!



Hi *MrsJDS*, unfortunately no more updates on fireplace man for a while. They are shut for two weeks as of today. I hope you get a lot of orange boxes for the holidays too! I picked up a few things for myself nothing over the board though. No new scarves as usual.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, happy last day at the office! Now you can throw yourself into Christmas. What did you get for your SO? You mentioned that you were going to buy him house-related gifts. Find anything good? Just ordered my last Christmas gift for my DH, six pretty botanical kitchen towels from Williams-Sonoma. He will love them.



*Vigee*, I was glad to be out of the office but today I feel really stressed out doing some last minute shopping. There were people everywhere! I must be more prepared next year. I was going to ordered a high end pressure washer for SO from his wish list which I think can be used for cleaning cars, garage etc. But we are having a bit problem with delivery so this will have to be sorted out after Christmas.

Botanical kitchen towels? Sounds interesting! What's different with those towels?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Enjoy your time off, xiangxiang. I've got to pack up 15 more gifts today for all my friends' kiddies that we'll be seeing for dim sum brunch tomorrow. I think I need a long holiday after this holiday. Vigee's trip to LA and MrsJDS' ski trip sound great.



*Fabfashion*! I know the feeling about needing a holiday after the holiday. I always find Christmas stresses me out and I'd rather be away! Yep, very jealous of *Vigee*'s LA and *MrsJDS*' ski trips.


----------



## Suncatcher

AAARGH I just lost the message I was typing!!!


----------



## Suncatcher

Okay I will type quickly.  *Xiang* - My DH bought a high pressure washer but had to return it as it didn't work as well as he thought it would.  So let me know how yours fare (once you get it)!  *FabF* and *Jadeite* - you need more hands and more feet, respectively LOL.  I agree with *Vigee* about paying extra for your suitcase.  And if you have status on your airline, you might be able to bring extra bags for free or less cost.   *Biscuit*, you say you can't have too many shoes (I agree); I say you can't learn enough new words!  Thanks for educating me about two new words!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> *AAARGH I just lost the message I was typing!!!*



*MrsJDS*, I HATE when that happens! Hope that you are enjoying your DS now that he is at home. My DDs arrive tomorrow in the early afternoon from Los Angeles and we will drive to the airport to pick them up. Hopefully there won't be too much holiday traffic. 

*xiangxiang*, the new botanical kitchen towels for DH have a pretty vintage green tomato print on them. Our current kitchen towels are crying to be replaced IMO! Plus, they were bought by DH and are plain William-Sonoma towels. Funny, that this is a gift that I picked out for DH but he will LOVE it because it's practical and for our home. Your SO will love the pressure washer even if it is late to arrive. 

*FabF*, congrats on starting the dining room! It's a GREAT feeling to clean and de-clutter ~ I love doing that. Cannot believe that you have more presents to wrap for tomorrow. Yikes! I have to wrap ALL of my DH's gifts but my DDs want to see them first, so this will have to wait until tomorrow night.


----------



## Jadeite

Harrier farrier LOL! I just relearned my English. Loving it!


----------



## Jadeite

Fab, good luck with the dining room project you still have a bit of time before Xmas.

Ladies are all your festive plans underway? The turkeys or chickens ripe for the cooking? My feasting has begun... It's plenty lunches and dinners etc with all my friends before I relocate. Good thing they don't have a weight limit on passengers.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Sunday, everyone! Just finished a long Xmas dim sum lunch with friends and their families. With busy schedules, sometimes we don't see each other except for at kiddies birthday parties and Xmas. Now I have to pack our DDs' Xmas presents. I'm so exhausted from all the shopping and wrapping. Can't wait to just relax afterwards. Luckily my Sis-IL is hosting Xmas dinner so no cooking at our house. 

Vigee, your selection of Xmas gifts for your DH is very thoughtful and practical. Have your DDs arrived? What do they think of the gifts?

xiangxiang, my DH has a power washer for years. He loves it. He uses it to wash our cars, spray the patio stones, etc. A very useful gift. I wish my DH has a list. I picked up some sweaters and colourful socks a couple of days ago and pretty much stumped for other ideas. 

Jadeite, my dining room looks worse than before I started! Oh no!

biscuit, need to add another item to Jadeite's list of skill set--driving in a snow storm with a horse trailer in tow. You rock, girlfriend!

MrsOwen, how's your macaroon baking coming along?

MrsJDS, are you all packed for the ski trip? I'm going online to see if we can sneak away for a few days next week or may be in January.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi Ladies!  Happy Sunday to you all!


I thought I would send out a quick note while watching Sunday football.  I'm a huge football fan and during the season we have the TV on all day and evening.  Helps to endear me to my DH and DS LOL!


We had a wonderful dinner last night with good friends to celebrate the season and the end of year.  It was so nice and festive - we tried a new "hot" restaurant and it lived up to expectations.  

FabF - hope you got through your packing and de-cluttering and are now enjoying the holidays.  And no, I have not packed yet!  I will do so on Boxing Day instead of going shopping   (Do any of you go boxing day shopping?!?)  Where might you go on holidays?


Vigee - your kitchen towels sound lovely!  I can totally picture them.  How did you spend your first day with your DDs?


Xiang - how was the Ivy?


MrsO - did your macaroon baking go well?  I would think they are hard to bake?  I love to bake (but don't do so often) and have only in the past year managed to perfect my pie crust.


Hi Biscuit, Jadeite!


----------



## Jadeite

Wow ladies the lunch party with friends yesterday really did me in. I was overstuffed to the point I didn't need dinner nor breakfast this morning. Feeling quite lame now as on my way to work and half the working population looked like they also had too much to eat yesterday. Lol. 

Hope your weekend was good ladies!


----------



## Suncatcher

Jadeite said:


> Wow ladies the lunch party with friends yesterday really did me in. I was overstuffed to the point I didn't need dinner nor breakfast this morning. Feeling quite lame now as on my way to work and half the working population looked like they also had too much to eat yesterday. Lol.
> 
> Hope your weekend was good ladies!


Jadeite - Sounds like a great time!  Nothing like hanging out with good friends around good food!


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Wow ladies the lunch party with friends yesterday really did me in. I was overstuffed to the point I didn't need dinner nor breakfast this morning. Feeling quite lame now as on my way to work and half the working population looked like they also had too much to eat yesterday. Lol.
> 
> Hope your weekend was good ladies!


My lunch did me in too, Jadeite. I'm too full to get much done today. Although I need to write a few cards and wrap a couple of gifts for tomorrow. Gift wrapping seems endless this year. I must have done over 50 already and counting! Boohoohoo!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Hi Ladies!  Happy Sunday to you all!
> 
> 
> I thought I would send out a quick note while watching Sunday football.  I'm a huge football fan and during the season we have the TV on all day and evening.  Helps to endear me to my DH and DS LOL!
> 
> 
> We had a wonderful dinner last night with good friends to celebrate the season and the end of year.  It was so nice and festive - we tried a new "hot" restaurant and it lived up to expectations.
> 
> FabF - hope you got through your packing and de-cluttering and are now enjoying the holidays.  And no, I have not packed yet!  I will do so on Boxing Day instead of going shopping   (Do any of you go boxing day shopping?!?)  Where might you go on holidays?
> 
> 
> Vigee - your kitchen towels sound lovely!  I can totally picture them.  How did you spend your first day with your DDs?
> 
> 
> Xiang - how was the Ivy?
> 
> 
> MrsO - did your macaroon baking go well?  I would think they are hard to bake?  I love to bake (but don't do so often) and have only in the past year managed to perfect my pie crust.
> 
> 
> Hi Biscuit, Jadeite!


MrsJDS, no decluttering today. Too exhausted and the holidays celebration only just started. We don't have anyone coming over at Christmas so I'll continue after that. We're not planning to do any Boxing Day shopping at least not in person but may do online shopping if we see any good deals. The only thing I've been pondering is should I get an orange PdV CSGM? I tried it on and it's beautiful but I really should be on BI right now so I'm trying to be good.


----------



## Jadeite

Today is winter solstice so to the friends following the lunar calendar, happy solstice and &#20908;&#33267;. Time for dumplings.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Monday before Christmas ladies!

Well, DDs arrived yesterday and it's officially Christmas here 

We took a page out of *MrsDJS* book and watched football with a roaring fire going in the den all of yesterday's afternoon and early evening. Our favorite gourmet Chinese take-out for dinner and then we all went to bed early and happy.

Today DDs and I are driving up to New York City for the day. We are going to do just touristy things like look at the holiday window decorations at the three Bs ~ Barney's, Bergdorf's and Bloomingdales ~ stopping by the Christmas tree at Rockefeller Center and having lunch at Fred's at Barney's, which is an old haunt of mine. Have been going there for decades, how fast time flies! Hopefully we will leave the city by 4pm and miss the worst of rush hour traffic. It's a 2 1/2-3 hour drive, so I don't want to leave the city too late.

*Jadeite*, sounds like you had a GREAT lunch with friends. Know the feeling of being too full for days and unable to eat another bite of anything. Hopefully, by today you will be ready for Christmas cookies or another lunch at the office. 

*FabF*, you really do deserve a break from cleaning your dining room until after Christmas. Too much going on to de-clutter a major project. Have three drawers that I want to clean out in my "packing" guest bedroom and am trying to restrain my self until after the holidays but whom am I kidding? Will probably do it tomorrow! Thank goodness DH does 90% of the present wrapping here, I just don't have the patience for it, lol. 

*MrsO*, you must be baking Christmas macaroon presents as you have been MIA from the cafe. Look forward to seeing you soon here. 

*xiangxiang*, hope that you had fun at the Ivy and enjoyed your weekend. 

*biscuit*, your command of the English language is impressive, one more thing to add to your list of accomplishments! Hope that you are in the holiday spirit and not working too hard.  :santawave:


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Okay I will type quickly.  *Xiang* - My DH bought a high pressure washer but had to return it as it didn't work as well as he thought it would.  So let me know how yours fare (once you get it)!  *FabF* and *Jadeite* - you need more hands and more feet, respectively LOL.  I agree with *Vigee* about paying extra for your suitcase.  And if you have status on your airline, you might be able to bring extra bags for free or less cost.   *Biscuit*, you say you can't have too many shoes (I agree); I say you can't learn enough new words!  Thanks for educating me about two new words!



MrsJDS, I sure will let you know once we get it and use it. You must excited about your ski trip now!



Fabfashion said:


> Happy Sunday, everyone! Just finished a long Xmas dim sum lunch with friends and their families. With busy schedules, sometimes we don't see each other except for at kiddies birthday parties and Xmas. Now I have to pack our DDs' Xmas presents. I'm so exhausted from all the shopping and wrapping. Can't wait to just relax afterwards. Luckily my Sis-IL is hosting Xmas dinner so no cooking at our house.
> 
> xiangxiang, my DH has a power washer for years. He loves it. He uses it to wash our cars, spray the patio stones, etc. A very useful gift. I wish my DH has a list. I picked up some sweaters and colourful socks a couple of days ago and pretty much stumped for other ideas.



Fabfashion, your schedule sounds hectic! At least you don't have to cook on Christmas day. We don't either, we are having our lunch at a restaurant. No cooking and no cleanup afterwards. Glad to hear your pressure washer worked! SO plan to use it to wash cars, patios, garage doors, massive stones around the pond etc. If it works, should be a very useful tool for us.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Hi Ladies!  Happy Sunday to you all!
> 
> I thought I would send out a quick note while watching Sunday football.  I'm a huge football fan and during the season we have the TV on all day and evening.  Helps to endear me to my DH and DS LOL!
> 
> We had a wonderful dinner last night with good friends to celebrate the season and the end of year.  It was so nice and festive - we tried a new "hot" restaurant and it lived up to expectations.
> 
> Xiang - how was the Ivy?



MrsJDS, you mean American football, right? They are trying to expand them over here. They did a match somewhere earlier this year. 

The Ivy was lovely! Very very busy! Spotted a few H, a black B 35 in the next table. My girlfriend and I had Kelly bags, also an orange bolide. We both had pork belly and it was delicious! Desert was also very nice and champagne cocktails of course!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Today is winter solstice so to the friends following the lunar calendar, happy solstice and &#20908;&#33267;. Time for dumplings.



Indeed! I missed dumplings yesterday.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Monday before Christmas ladies!
> 
> Well, DDs arrived yesterday and it's officially Christmas here
> 
> We took a page out of *MrsDJS* book and watched football with a roaring fire going in the den all of yesterday's afternoon and early evening. Our favorite gourmet Chinese take-out for dinner and then we all went to bed early and happy.
> 
> Today DDs and I are driving up to New York City for the day. We are going to do just touristy things like look at the holiday window decorations at the three Bs ~ Barney's, Bergdorf's and Bloomingdales ~ stopping by the Christmas tree at Rockefeller Center and having lunch at Fred's at Barney's, which is an old haunt of mine. Have been going there for decades, how fast time flies! Hopefully we will leave the city by 4pm and miss the worst of rush hour traffic. It's a 2 1/2-3 hour drive, so I don't want to leave the city too late.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, hope that you had fun at the Ivy and enjoyed your weekend.



Vigee, your botanic towels sound great! But more importantly, your DH is so sweet to like them. Hope you had a good time shopping in NYC!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

I was out of commission Friday evening and all day Saturday with a cold so I just rested and tried to get better. It worked and I woke up Sunday ready for my crazy baking day, complete with gloves and a mask just in case! Today we're boxing up cookies and delivering which is fun. 200 + macs completed!

I was still browsing the forum during breaks, OMG with the Spring scarf thread! De la Mer looks like a winner for me, just need to see what other colors it comes in before deciding. 

This evening I'll finish up my present wrapping and tomorrow evening my office closes till 1/5, yay!! Can't wait for a little rest and relaxation. 

Glad to hear everyone is having some holiday fun, lovely lunches and time with family!


----------



## Fabfashion

Want to wish all my cafe friends a very Happy Holidays!


----------



## Hed Kandi

Fabfashion said:


> Want to wish all my cafe friends a very Happy Holidays!



Fabfashion: your maltese trio are are cute! 

Happy holidays!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy holidays ladies!

This post will be short and sweet because we spent an exhausting but fun day in New York City yesterday and I am still recovering. Can't believe that I lived there for such a long time ~ SO MANY PEOPLE EVERYWHERE.  We had a wonderful lunch at Fred's at Barney's and then my DDs and I split up for a few hours. They visited with friends and I headed over to H to look at S/S 15. Not much new stock, I did see a design called English Garden that I quite liked and left empty-handed because the CW didn't work for me. Today and tomorrow are my gift wrapping for DH days ~ his last two gifts should arrive today. Thank goodness, they will just be here on time!  DDs are keeping me extremely busy during the day, it's non-stop go go go. Looking forward to a movie this afternoon with them and then we have a family lunch at Four Seasons tomorrow on Christmas Eve. Today, I cannot even look at food as we had a huge dinner last night, so hopefully tomorrow I will have my appetite back. I think that *Jadeite* was in a similar state last week. 

*xiangxiang,MrsO, Jadeite, Mrs JDS, biscuit * 

Hope everyone is really enjoying the holidays!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I was out of commission Friday evening and all day Saturday with a cold so I just rested and tried to get better. It worked and I woke up Sunday ready for my crazy baking day, complete with gloves and a mask just in case! Today we're boxing up cookies and delivering which is fun. 200 + macs completed!
> 
> I was still browsing the forum during breaks, OMG with the Spring scarf thread! De la Mer looks like a winner for me, just need to see what other colors it comes in before deciding.
> 
> This evening I'll finish up my present wrapping and tomorrow evening my office closes till 1/5, yay!! Can't wait for a little rest and relaxation.
> 
> Glad to hear everyone is having some holiday fun, lovely lunches and time with family!



MrsOwen, congratulations on the completion of your baking! As for SS 2015 scarves, that thread is indeed dangerous! I still have a shawl from AW I haven't worn yet. Yikes!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Want to wish all my cafe friends a very Happy Holidays!



Fabfashion, happy holidays to you too! Your fur babies are so cute!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy holidays ladies!
> 
> This post will be short and sweet because we spent an exhausting but fun day in New York City yesterday and I am still recovering. Can't believe that I lived there for such a long time ~ SO MANY PEOPLE EVERYWHERE.  We had a wonderful lunch at Fred's at Barney's and then my DDs and I split up for a few hours. They visited with friends and I headed over to H to look at S/S 15. Not much new stock, I did see a design called English Garden that I quite liked and left empty-handed because the CW didn't work for me. Today and tomorrow are my gift wrapping for DH days ~ his last two gifts should arrive today. Thank goodness, they will just be here on time!  DDs are keeping me extremely busy during the day, it's non-stop go go go. Looking forward to a movie this afternoon with them and then we have a family lunch at Four Seasons tomorrow on Christmas Eve. Today, I cannot even look at food as we had a huge dinner last night, so hopefully tomorrow I will have my appetite back. I think that *Jadeite* was in a similar state last week.
> 
> *xiangxiang,MrsO, Jadeite, Mrs JDS, biscuit *
> 
> Hope everyone is really enjoying the holidays!



Vigee, happy holidays to you too!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Vigee, happy holidays to you too!



Thanks *xiangxiang*!

Pic from yesterday's day in NYC, dressed for the cold and the rain, rouge CSMC, RC B30 GHW and a plethora of other H!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks *xiangxiang*!
> 
> Pic from yesterday's day in NYC, dressed for the cold and the rain, rouge CSMC, RC B30 GHW and a plethora of other H!



You look great! Very festive!


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion said:


> Want to wish all my cafe friends a very Happy Holidays!



Pawsitively perfect !


----------



## Fabfashion

Hed Kandi said:


> Fabfashion: your maltese trio are are cute!
> 
> 
> 
> xiangxiang0731 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fabfashion, happy holidays to you too! Your fur babies are so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy holidays!
Click to expand...




biscuit1 said:


> Pawsitively perfect !


 
Thanks, Hed Kandi, xiangxiang, biscuit! Hope you're all set for the holidays.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks *xiangxiang*!
> 
> Pic from yesterday's day in NYC, dressed for the cold and the rain, rouge CSMC, RC B30 GHW and a plethora of other H!


 
You look smashing, Vigee! Love the rouge CSMC, goes perfectly with RC. Hope your gift wrapping is all done and you're all set for the movie. Which one will you be watching?


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> MrsOwen, congratulations on the completion of your baking! As for SS 2015 scarves, that thread is indeed dangerous! I still have a shawl from AW I haven't worn yet. Yikes!


xiangxiang, MrsOwen, I agree. The SS scarf thread is highly dangerous.  I still haven't worn my ZP and dip dye quadrige. I'm hoping there won't be anything I'll need from SS. Will see how long that lasts.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> You look smashing, Vigee! Love the rouge CSMC, goes perfectly with RC. Hope your gift wrapping is all done and you're all set for the movie. Which one will you be watching?



Thanks *FabF* and *xiangxiang*! Might go to see The Hobbit movie this rainy afternoon~ yes, three hours long ~ and it might be totally relaxing. My youngest DD LOVES this series, so if she wants to go we are all down with it. My DH is coming home from his office early to start cooking side dishes for dinner on Christmas. That means no-one in the kitchen while the master chef is at work, lol. 

Waiting for packages to arrive this afternoon and then still have all of DH's gifts to wrap today. Running out of time! 

Went to H Madison Avenue yesterday and saw one S/S 15 90cm silk that was quite pretty. The SA called it The English Garden, which of course isn't the French H name for it but it was very pretty just not my CW. It's on my list to watch. 

Hope that everyone is having a great day!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

Fab, love the pups! So adorable, I wish we could wrangle our cat herd into a sweet photo but they're always uncooperative. 

Vigee, loved your holiday look from yesterday, how were the holiday windows in NYC? I grew up in Manhattan, the windows are always my favorite, not the crowds though! Hope you guys enjoy the movie today and family time!

I'm trying to wrap up work today so I can lock the doors and hurry home but I still have some wrapping to do and loose ends. It's a drizzly, rainy day here. 

I'm excited to say I was accepted into that business/entrepreneur program which now starts in mid January. Very excited to begin and I've already started working on my schedule so I have time to devote to it! It was a lovely holiday surprise.

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks *FabF* and *xiangxiang*! Might go to see The Hobbit movie this rainy afternoon~ yes, three hours long ~ and it might be totally relaxing. My youngest DD LOVES this series, so if she wants to go we are all down with it. My DH is coming home from his office early to start cooking side dishes for dinner on Christmas. That means no-one in the kitchen while the master chef is at work, lol.
> 
> Waiting for packages to arrive this afternoon and then still have all of DH's gifts to wrap today. Running out of time!
> 
> Went to H Madison Avenue yesterday and saw one S/S 15 90cm silk that was quite pretty. The SA called it The English Garden, which of course isn't the French H name for it but it was very pretty just not my CW. It's on my list to watch.
> 
> Hope that everyone is having a great day!


Good luck with your gift wrapping, Vigee. I'm doing DDs' tonight. Need to figure out how to write in Santa's handwriting. Last Christmas they were only 3 so they couldn't tell the difference nor care. Now they're a lot more aware so we got different wrapping paper and will have to create some kind of Santa's gift tags. It'll be fun to watch their faces come Xmas morning though.  Have fun at the movie this afternoon.


----------



## Fabfashion

Congratulations, MrsOwen! That's fantastic news!!!  So happy for you! How long is the program? How about a Ulysse notebook for notetaking?  (I've been wanting one for myself but haven't found a right color.) Seriously though, this is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi Ladies - I am away one day and so much has happened in the café!!!


MrsOwen - congratulations on being accepted into your program!!! You must be so excited and exhilarated!  That is fantastic news for sure, and a lovely surprise before the holidays!!!  I hope you can wrap up your work soon and then settle into the holidays.


Vigee - of course you looked nothing other than picture perfect for a trip to New York!  Your whole New York itinerary was a page out of my book too!  (I love Fred's too.)  When I was at my local H store I also saw the 90cm Dans Un Jardin Anglais and I told my SA that it reminded me of a David Hockney painting.  Actually there are a few 90cm patterns that are just divine but I've told my SA that I need to see the whole booklet first so that I can make an informed decision.  But back to you, Vigee, I have to say you sound like you are beaming when you write about your time with your DDs!


FabF - I totally know what it is like to play Santa! This year my DS has written a note to Santa, enclosing a gift, but has asked Santa to acknowledge receipt of the note!  How hilarious is that!  Suffice it to say, like you, I am trying to learn how to sign "Santa" differently than I write normally!  My DD is too young to get into Santa this year but come next year it will be a different story!  And your maltese dogs are so adorable!


We just finished a huge grocery shop for xmas dinner and we are about to leave for the movie theatres to watch a family movie.  I might use the time mid-movie to take a short snooze LOL.


Hi Xiangxiang, Biscuit and Jadeite (and hope you have recovered from your feast)!!!


----------



## Jadeite

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks *xiangxiang*!
> 
> Pic from yesterday's day in NYC, dressed for the cold and the rain, rouge CSMC, RC B30 GHW and a plethora of other H!




You look like a stunning version of santa's elf. Great colours!

I went to see the Hobbit yesterday, pretty good but the first two Lord of the rings movie were my favs. I barely recovered from eating, only last night to overdo it again. I probably need to put on my running shoes sometime soon. 

Happy holidays ladies!


----------



## Jadeite

Congrats MrsO on your acceptance to the programme. When do you start classes? I hope you have excellent lecturers and trainers in the courses.


----------



## Maedi

MrsOwens, congratulations and what a splendid holiday gift to have been accepted. I look forward to hearing more.

Vigee, you look stunning and your time w/ DD is precious. Enjoy. I always so miss my parents around this time and would love to fly and see them.

Fabfashion, picture perfect doggies indeed.

Off to wrapping now.


----------



## Serva1

Just a quick visit to my favorite H café and wishing all you lovely ladies Happy Holidays &#128516;
Vigee, you look stunning with RC and your blond hair.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Christmas Eve, ladies! :xtree:

Pack Santa's many gifts to DDs. Checked.
Pack mommy and daddy's many gifts to DDs. Checked.
Pick up dessert for tonight's dinner at BFF's. Checked.
Pick up more wine. Almost.
Pack up DH's gifts. Oops. 

Now where are those orange boxes, Santa? 

I heard on the radio that Santa is delivering presents in Australia right now. :santawave:

Have a wonderful Christmas Eve and Christmas Day, everyone!


----------



## thyme

:santawave::xtree: Dear cafe ladies, wishing all of you a Merry Christmas!! 

I have started my 4 week break, it's nearly 4am and 28C where I am..and what do I do? catching up on tpf..

*MrsOwen*, congrats on your new course!!

Hope everyone is enjoying their Christmas with family and friends with a few orange boxes thrown in of course!!


----------



## MSO13

Happy Christmas Eve to those who celebrate! thanks for all your congrats on my class, it starts in mid January. 

is it terrible that my second thought was "oh, now I can get a MM Ulysses"? I already have a PM in Bambou that I carry all the time for little ideas &#128568;


----------



## katekluet

Happy holidays to all my cafe friends!
Mrs. Owen, big congratulations on be accepted to the course...what a great opportunity to have new perspectives on all your real world business experience!
FabF, I am in awe of all you accomplish with a job, twins, holidays...your little dogs are so CUTE
Chincac, enjoy your nice long break and trip


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Christmas Eve, all! 

*MrsO*, congrats on being accepted to your course that starts in mid-January. That's a huge Christmas present in itself. I'm so happy for you!

*FabF*, have you finished your to-do list? Mine is almost completed, YAY!

*MrsDJS*, hope that you are enjoying Holiday festivities.

*kate*, glad to see that you are back!

*chincac*, 28 degrees C is about 82 degrees F and I am positively green with envy about your wonderful weather. It is chilly and rainy here, Grrrr. Enjoy your 4-week break and hope that you are having lots of fun.

*Serva*, welcome to the cafe! This is a great thread and hopefully we will see you here again.

*biscuit*, *Julide*, *xiangxiang*, *Jadeite* and *Mindi*, Happy Holidays to all of you!

Our family had a very late Christmas Eve lunch at the restaurant in the Four Seasons and everyone came home tired but happy. Of course, then I had to finish running errands for an hour. Now, almost everything is ready for Christmas Day. Just have to stuff the Christmas stockings that are hanging over the fireplace ~ my last job and that's it. I have been awake and productive since 4am and am slowly losing steam, lol. Hope that everyone that celebrates Christmas has a wonderful holiday.


----------



## biscuit1

Same as Vigee - Happy Christmas Eve to cafe and chats !   Home with my furkids , chicken roasting in the oven . Could not find a plum pudding. Went to my local  Saks to say goodbye - they are closing forever on the 27th. Tried to leave a message for Claude at Madison but their answering / voice mail from hell does not permit.
Excited for all the kids opening their goodies this evening/ tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jadeite

Hi ladies let me be the first here to say Merry Xmas day! It's Christmas officially in my part of the world. Hope your Xmas eve dinners are going well.:xtree:

I'm sitting at the macdonald's cafe with my egg macmuffin (ok I ran a couple of kilometers to justify the eating at least). I have a feeling the muffin around my waist needs a kick. 

Happy holidays all!


----------



## Jadeite

Kate, please give extra pats to your hippy doggies on my behalf. Merry Xmas! 

Vigee, will you be sneaking down at 4am to stuff stockings later?  hope your dinner is going well too. 

Biscuit, happy holidays! Didn't know the store where Claude is, is closing? Or moving to a new location? Is he retiring? I think their phone service took a holiday too.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Kate, please give extra pats to your hippy doggies on my behalf. Merry Xmas!
> 
> Vigee, will you be sneaking down at 4am to stuff stockings later?  hope your dinner is going well too.
> 
> Biscuit, happy holidays! Didn't know the store where Claude is, is closing? Or moving to a new location? Is he retiring? I think their phone service took a holiday too.



*Jadeite*, Merry Christmas!!! Hope that you are having a great time during the Holiday Season. Our stockings are all stuffed and at 4am tomorrow morning, I will hopefully get an hour extra sleep and wake up at a normal time  But probably not, in which case I will be setting up the dining room table for a big Christmas breakfast/brunch that lasts almost until dinner time. So much good food! 

We saw The Hobbit movie yesterday, it certainly wasn't my favorite of the series. Too much fighting, although the special effects were great. Which movie are you going to see next?


----------



## katekluet

Jadeite said:


> Kate, please give extra pats to your hippy doggies on my behalf. Merry Xmas!
> 
> Vigee, will you be sneaking down at 4am to stuff stockings later?  hope your dinner is going well too.
> 
> Biscuit, happy holidays! Didn't know the store where Claude is, is closing? Or moving to a new location? Is he retiring? I think their phone service took a holiday too.



Jadeite, the pups thank you! They had some turkey liver in their dinner and loved it, 
Haha about mcdonalds, we are having pizza tonight and on our laps as the table is set for the feast, I have cooked all day and again tomorrow. I even make the rosemary bread for the pancetta, three mushroom and bread dressing. 
Biscuit, it sound so cozy at your home! A friend made dog biscuits and is giving my pups some for Christmas, they don't even have dogs but made them for all the neighborhood dogs, isn't that nice? 
I can just see Vigee early am filling those stockings!
I hope everyone has a lovely holiday! 
I would like to see FabF's twins tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi everyone!  I spent the whole day with the help of one of my nannies prepping tomorrow's feast!  We have two meals planned: a Christmas brunch and then Christmas dinner. After my kiddies went to bed, I stuffed the stockings, ate the cookies and drank the milk left for a certain someone and acknowledged receipt of that someone's gift (DS wanted proof that he showed up)!!  My day tomorrow will start early as DS will be itching to open presents as early as possible (as early as Vigee if I would allow him)!  Wishing everyone a festive day tomorrow full of laughter, family and good food. Looking forward to hearing if any special orange boxes showed up!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Merry Christmas (to those who celebrate) and Happy holidays to you all!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Happy Holidays to all my cafe friends!!

I have been working round the clock to be able to get a break over the holidays which is why I have been MIA!!

I am now hopefully work free until the 5th January so looking forward to catching up on all I have missed.

May everyone have a wonderful time with their loved ones and be happy and healthy.
And who knows maybe a bit of orange thrown in wouldn't be bad.

:xtree:


----------



## Jadeite

Merry Xmas ladies. Almost Boxing Day here. Xmas was a very low key affair, a simple family meal. I spent most of the day working on and polishing the bags getting them ready for the move, since this is the only one do two free days I have before the packers come next week. Then I *tried* to trial pack my suitacases and quickly came to the conclusion I will fast run out of space. Winter clothing takes up a heap of space. I was toying with the 3rd suitcase idea before and I think 3 is the minimum. Maybe even 4....I picked up 5 pairs of new shoes this week. my bad.  

Vigee your meal party sounds so grand. As does Kate (sounds like a lot of cooking) and mrsJDS. You ladies are having a real feast I think!


----------



## Jadeite

CapriTrotteur said:


> Happy Holidays to all my cafe friends!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been working round the clock to be able to get a break over the holidays which is why I have been MIA!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am now hopefully work free until the 5th January so looking forward to catching up on all I have missed.
> 
> 
> 
> May everyone have a wonderful time with their loved ones and be happy and healthy.
> 
> And who knows maybe a bit of orange thrown in wouldn't be bad.
> 
> 
> 
> :xtree:




Well that's great you have the next two weeks free. Well worth the hard work. And is there possibly some orange on the way.....?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Merry Christmas and lots of big orange boxes to all who are celebrating:xtree::xtree::rockettes::santawave:


----------



## Fabfashion

Merry Christmas, ladies (for those who celebrate)! :santawave:

Chief Elf Officer was busy with last minute gift wrapping, moving the   furniture so they wouldn't block Santa from coming out of the fireplace,   and cookie eating and milk drinking until 2 am this morning. C.E.O.   needs a raise!  

There was a bit of a logistical challenge with Santa's delivery of the   Lamborghini but then it was solved by using it to house various  Santa's  gifts. Trying to fit the rest of the gifts under and around the  tree  was like building a giant 3D puzzle. Can anyone spot orange boxes   peeking under the tree? Only a few little items. Will take pic in the   next day or two. 

How's everyone celebration going so far? Jadeite, love the simple   celebration. It's all in the company. I'm so stuffed just after last   night's roast beef meal at my BFF's place, I can't think of eating   anything else but my BIL is hosting a turkey dinner for all of DH's   immediately family tonight so I'll have to pace myself. My tummy hurts   just thinking of it. 

CapriTrotteur, glad you got all your work done and now you can relax and enjoy the holidays! We miss you around here. 

Vigee, hope you're having a wonderful time with your DDs and DH opening the surprise presents.  How did it go? What were the big hit items? 

Kate, DDs' faces this morning were priceless! The tomboy one loves her   Ninja Turtle truck and Lego watch that she asked Santa for and of course   the car. The princess one loves all her Frozen presents especially the   Frozen bedsheet and lip balm that she asked for. I'm just glad they're   not going to start asking for an orange box any time soon. 

MrsJDS, looks like you were a very busy C.E.O. at your house too. The   meals sound delicious. What did your DS say about the proof that Santa   visited? Funny how the little minds think, isn't it? One of my DDs was   still wondering this morning how Santa came through the fireplace and   the other one said to her. He used his magical powers. Can't beat that   logic! 

xiangxiang, did you get the power washer? How did your SO like the rest of his gifts? Was he surprised?

Merry Christmas, chincac, biscuit, Madam Bijoux, Maedi, MrsOwen, Serva1!


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion , this photo has made my Christmas !   Really cute . Your twins sound like a lot of fun. What did your pups think of all of this ?


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> Fabfashion , this photo has made my Christmas !   Really cute . Your twins sound like a lot of fun. What did your pups think of all of this ?


biscuit, the gang was all excited! Wanted to see if anything was edible. LOL. Raine, the only girl, wanted to make off with the soft plush toy that came with Kinder surprise. We got them a huge container of dry liver treats and little toys. Merry all around.


----------



## katekluet

FabF, it was really fun to hear about your Christmas with the little girls,brought back nice memories.
DH wants to know if the car is pedal or motorized? He loved it.
Feast is ready except for last minute parts....I always have "gravy anxiety" about it turning out....ready to enjoy good friends and fun. 
Hope all of you are having lovely holiday time!


----------



## Jadeite

Fab, job of CEO during Xmas is hilariously described by you. I never thought about how parents would explain to kids how "Santa" could magically appear in their house overnight with the pressies plus have time for milk and cookies. 

That lambo is awesome! Does it drive on batteries or is it manually powered? I could get one for myself just for the heck of it... 

Happy Boxing Day all!


----------



## Jadeite

Kate and ladies good luck with your feasting I'm sure it's immense and the table must be overflowing with all the good stuff. Hopefully no one here gets into a long food coma afterwards. Lol.


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> FabF, it was really fun to hear about your Christmas with the little girls,brought back nice memories.
> DH wants to know if the car is pedal or motorized? He loved it.
> Feast is ready except for last minute parts....I always have "gravy anxiety" about it turning out....ready to enjoy good friends and fun.
> Hope all of you are having lovely holiday time!



Kate, funny your DH should ask.  The car is motorized, has music and light, and can be hooked up to an MP3. You may want to get him one. Hehe.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Fab, job of CEO during Xmas is hilariously described by you. I never thought about how parents would explain to kids how "Santa" could magically appear in their house overnight with the pressies plus have time for milk and cookies.
> 
> That lambo is awesome! Does it drive on batteries or is it manually powered? I could get one for myself just for the heck of it...
> 
> Happy Boxing Day all!



Happy Boxing Day to you, Jadeite! Does S'pore have major Boxing Day sales like we do here? 5 new pairs of shoes? That's going to be some major necklace you'll be wearing. Hehe. I think the lambo will definitely be a cool ride for you to go shopping down Orchard Rd.  What's another (large) luggage or two? I think you may want to consider chartering a private jet just to move your stuff.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi everyone!  Merry Christmas to you all!  We had a lovely Christmas. It was a food and present orgy today.  Everyone has departed and I am exhausted.  The meal was wonderful.  I was really happy with how it turned out, especially the turkey!  No dry turkey in our house!  I did receive some lovely orange boxes too!  FabF - love your pic, especially the Lambo.  And it is motorized too?!?  Amazing.  Hope you all had a lovely day with your loved ones!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Hi everyone!  Merry Christmas to you all!  We had a lovely Christmas. It was a food and present orgy today.  Everyone has departed and I am exhausted.  The meal was wonderful.  I was really happy with how it turned out, especially the turkey!  No dry turkey in our house!  I did receive some lovely orange boxes too!  FabF - love your pic, especially the Lambo.  And it is motorized too?!?  Amazing.  Hope you all had a lovely day with your loved ones!!!


MrsJDS, great to hear that you had a wonderful day filled with delicious meals and pressies. What were in your orange boxes? Please share. We had a wonderful Xmas dinner at BIL's tonight. Too much food! Now I'm pretty wired from all the desserts I ate. Will only be eating raw carrots left over by Rudolph tomorrow.


----------



## Maedi

Fabfashion said:


> Merry Christmas, ladies (for those who celebrate)! :santawave:
> 
> Chief Elf Officer was busy with last minute gift wrapping, moving the   furniture so they wouldn't block Santa from coming out of the fireplace,   and cookie eating and milk drinking until 2 am this morning. C.E.O.   needs a raise!
> 
> There was a bit of a logistical challenge with Santa's delivery of the   Lamborghini but then it was solved by using it to house various  Santa's  gifts. Trying to fit the rest of the gifts under and around the  tree  was like building a giant 3D puzzle. Can anyone spot orange boxes   peeking under the tree? Only a few little items. Will take pic in the   next day or two.
> 
> How's everyone celebration going so far? Jadeite, love the simple   celebration. It's all in the company. I'm so stuffed just after last   night's roast beef meal at my BFF's place, I can't think of eating   anything else but my BIL is hosting a turkey dinner for all of DH's   immediately family tonight so I'll have to pace myself. My tummy hurts   just thinking of it.
> 
> CapriTrotteur, glad you got all your work done and now you can relax and enjoy the holidays! We miss you around here.
> 
> Vigee, hope you're having a wonderful time with your DDs and DH opening the surprise presents.  How did it go? What were the big hit items?
> 
> Kate, DDs' faces this morning were priceless! The tomboy one loves her   Ninja Turtle truck and Lego watch that she asked Santa for and of course   the car. The princess one loves all her Frozen presents especially the   Frozen bedsheet and lip balm that she asked for. I'm just glad they're   not going to start asking for an orange box any time soon.
> 
> MrsJDS, looks like you were a very busy C.E.O. at your house too. The   meals sound delicious. What did your DS say about the proof that Santa   visited? Funny how the little minds think, isn't it? One of my DDs was   still wondering this morning how Santa came through the fireplace and   the other one said to her. He used his magical powers. Can't beat that   logic!
> 
> xiangxiang, did you get the power washer? How did your SO like the rest of his gifts? Was he surprised?
> 
> Merry Christmas, chincac, biscuit, Madam Bijoux, Maedi, MrsOwen, Serva1!



I love your photo. Warmest wishes to you and your loved ones. My kids' delight over Christmas was contagious, too.


----------



## Maedi

Happy holidays and hopefully lovely days off to everybody!


----------



## Millicat

Merry Christmas friends    :xtree:


----------



## Jadeite

Hi Maedi and Milli !

Milli what have you been up to it's been ages.

I wonder too if Anfang and Nico are lurking around. It's been very long without them.


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Will only be eating raw carrots left over by Rudolph tomorrow.




You and me both! The skirt is feeling rather tight already.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Boxing Day! 

Our Christmas Day was wonderful with great food and loving family, all that I could wish for during the Holiday. Today, I am definitely in a food coma and a little exhausted, lol. 

*FabF*, love the lambo! 

*Jadeite*, tell me more about the five new pairs of shoes  

*MrsDJS*, as CEO you are entitled to a day off, so relax today! 

*Maedi, Bijoux, Milli*, hi there! 

A pic of our 7' tall Christmas Tree being flooded with prezzies yesterday morning. The tree looks positively tiny in this pic and it's TALL.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!! Glad to hear everyone had a lovely holiday. Ours was very low key, DH loved all his gifts and he and the cats made a generous contribution to my Kelly fund which thrilled me as now I'm that much closer. He even printed out a photo of a Kelly! I'm very content with my H collection right now and I felt wrong asking for presents I don't need. 

With all the holiday indulgences this morning I went to hop back on my home elliptical which literally groaned in protest so today I need to do some maintenance and work on the squeaks/belts before I can get back to working out. Last winter I lost 25lbs and kept it off all year and I aim to do the same again this year. 

Vigee, your tree and presents look awesome! 

Fab, what was in those orange boxes??


----------



## katekluet

Jadeite, FIVE pairs of shoes at once? wow!
MrsOwens, congrats on your kelly fund growing so fast, your DH did well, even printing off a picture
FabF, DH is even more impressed with that car with all its options, what fun your two are going to have in it
Mrs.JDS, glad your day and feast were so wonderful....anxious to see what was in your orange boxes
Vigee,spectacular tree and gifts, beautiful!
We are in a food coma here......
Hope everyone's holiday time continues to be filled with good times and family and friends


----------



## Fabfashion

Maedi said:


> I love your photo. Warmest wishes to you and your loved ones. My kids' delight over Christmas was contagious, too.



Happiest of holidays to you and yours, Maedi! Kids just make the holidays so much more magical.


----------



## Fabfashion

Millicat said:


> Merry Christmas friends    :xtree:



Happy Holidays, Millicat!


----------



## Fabfashion

Vigee, your tree and pressies look awesome! Hope you're having a quieter day today. 

I'm vegetating at McD with some chocolate sundae.  We took DDs to the park to test drive their car. 

Kate, my DH kept saying the car can go faster. I think he plans to supe it up. Must be a guy thing. LOL.

MrsOwen, congrats on your K fund! So sweet of your DH. Do you have a color and size in mind?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, your tree and pressies look awesome! Hope you're having a quieter day today.
> 
> I'm vegetating at McD with some chocolate sundae.  We took DDs to the park to test drive their car.
> 
> Kate, *my DH kept saying the car can go faster*. I think he plans to supe it up. Must be a guy thing. LOL.
> 
> MrsOwen, congrats on your K fund! So sweet of your DH. Do you have a color and size in mind?



*FabF*, that is definitely a guy comment, lol. Only a guy would want a toy lambo to go faster with children riding in it. Your post made me laugh!


----------



## Maedi

Jadeite said:


> Hi Maedi and Milli !
> 
> Milli what have you been up to it's been ages.
> 
> I wonder too if Anfang and Nico are lurking around. It's been very long without them.



Hi! I miss Anfang and Nico, too. I always hope everyone is well.


----------



## Maedi

Vigee, your tree is beautiful. Were DDs and DH excited about their gifts?

We did a lot of visiting yesterday. Today, everybody is relaxing and the children are playing w/their toys. We wanted to try out their roller skates but had low energy. Too much food.
I made a traditional herring salad with red beets, apples, pickled herring, etc. which is easy on the stomach.


----------



## Millicat

Jadeite said:


> Hi Maedi and Milli !
> 
> Milli what have you been up to it's been ages.
> 
> I wonder too if Anfang and Nico are lurking around. It's been very long without them.



Hi Jadeite

Nothing particularly exciting my friend, lots of work - which is good !!!
Mostly it's all about the technical issues with the forum, I've been having problems for several months and it's too frustrating to stay on for long :devil:


----------



## Millicat

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Boxing Day!
> 
> Our Christmas Day was wonderful with great food and loving family, all that I could wish for during the Holiday. Today, I am definitely in a food coma and a little exhausted, lol.
> 
> *FabF*, love the lambo!
> 
> *Jadeite*, tell me more about the five new pairs of shoes
> 
> *MrsDJS*, as CEO you are entitled to a day off, so relax today!
> 
> *Maedi, Bijoux, Milli*, hi there!
> 
> A pic of our 7' tall Christmas Tree being flooded with prezzies yesterday morning. The tree looks positively tiny in this pic and it's TALL.



Hi Vigee,
I hope you and yours are all fit and well


----------



## Millicat

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Holidays, Millicat!



Hi Fabfashion
Thank you, and to you


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Maedi said:


> Vigee, your tree is beautiful. Were DDs and DH excited about their gifts?
> 
> We did a lot of visiting yesterday. Today, everybody is relaxing and the children are playing w/their toys. We wanted to try out their roller skates but had low energy. Too much food.
> I made a traditional herring salad with red beets, apples, pickled herring, etc. which is easy on the stomach.





Millicat said:


> Hi Vigee,
> I hope you and yours are all fit and well



*Maedi*, DH and DDs LOVED their gifts and we had a wonderful Christmas. I know what you mean about relaxing, that's exactly what my DDs did yesterday. 

*Milli*, would love to see you on this cafe thread more often, so sorry about the technical issues. Glad to hear that your work is going great. That's wonderful! 

My DDs left for Los Angeles at 5:45am today. Waaaa!

What is everyone doing today?


----------



## etoile de mer

Hello cafe friends!  Just popping in for a moment to send holiday wishes! It's been so hectic here, I've had no time to come out and play, and have missed chatting with all of you! 

I always enjoy the days after Christmas, as I find them peaceful, and appreciate having time to catch-up on simple chores around the house, and with rest. I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend. 

Here are a few pics. I bought a lot of cedar garland this year, and had fun draping it everywhere, inside and out! White tulips and xmas greens are my favorite to pair in vases around the house. And we found this cute little mouse peeking out of one of the stockings, on xmas morning!


----------



## katekluet

etoile de mer said:


> Hello cafe friends!  Just popping in for a moment to send holiday wishes! It's been so hectic here, I've had no time to come out and play, and have missed chatting with all of you!
> 
> I always enjoy the days after Christmas, as I find them peaceful, and appreciate having time to catch-up on simple chores around the house, and with rest. I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Here are a few pics. I bought a lot of cedar garland this year, and had fun draping it everywhere, inside and out! White tulips and xmas greens are my favorite to pair in vases around the house. And we found this cute little mouse peeking out of one of the stockings, on xmas morning!


Etoile, your holiday decorations are just lovely! This is a talent I do not possess so I especially admire it in others....the tulips are such a great touch, just spark up the greens.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Maedi*, DH and DDs LOVED their gifts and we had a wonderful Christmas. I know what you mean about relaxing, that's exactly what my DDs did yesterday.
> 
> *Milli*, would love to see you on this cafe thread more often, so sorry about the technical issues. Glad to hear that your work is going great. That's wonderful!
> 
> My DDs left for Los Angeles at 5:45am today. Waaaa!
> 
> What is everyone doing today?



Vigee, you must miss your DDs.  Good thing you'll see them again next week.  Is your DH going to be okay fending for himself for a month? Luckily your new housekeeper is starting soon. We need to look for a new cleaner in the new year ourselves. Good help is so hard to find.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoile de mer said:


> Hello cafe friends!  Just popping in for a moment to send holiday wishes! It's been so hectic here, I've had no time to come out and play, and have missed chatting with all of you!
> 
> I always enjoy the days after Christmas, as I find them peaceful, and appreciate having time to catch-up on simple chores around the house, and with rest. I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Here are a few pics. I bought a lot of cedar garland this year, and had fun draping it everywhere, inside and out! White tulips and xmas greens are my favorite to pair in vases around the house. And we found this cute little mouse peeking out of one of the stockings, on xmas morning!



Happy Holidays, etoile! Your decoration is so pretty. I love the white tulips with the greenery--so magical. I especially love the little mouse. Too cute!


----------



## Fabfashion

Millicat said:


> Hi Jadeite
> 
> Nothing particularly exciting my friend, lots of work - which is good !!!
> Mostly it's all about the technical issues with the forum, I've been having problems for several months and it's too frustrating to stay on for long :devil:



The technical issues must be frustrating, Millicat. When I'm on my Mac, TPF works fine on both my Safari and Explorer browsers. But on my work PC, TPF only works on the Explorer and is completely wonky on Safari. Hope it gets all sorted soon. We'd love to see you here more often.


----------



## Fabfashion

chincac, how is your vacation going so far? I'm so envious of how warm it is over there and all the delicious food you must be eating. 

MrsOwen, I think a Ulysse MM would be perfect for note taking.  I'd have loved one this Xmas but my store is completely sold out and I didn't like the colors available online. I haven't had a chance to be home much. I'm currently in the car on the way back from visiting DH's 99 years old grandma. Then there's a kiddie's birthday party to go to tomorrow. I'm hoping to check out Santa's goodies in more detail tomorrow and snap a pic. 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Maedi

etoile de mer said:


> Hello cafe friends!  Just popping in for a moment to send holiday wishes! It's been so hectic here, I've had no time to come out and play, and have missed chatting with all of you!
> 
> I always enjoy the days after Christmas, as I find them peaceful, and appreciate having time to catch-up on simple chores around the house, and with rest. I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Here are a few pics. I bought a lot of cedar garland this year, and had fun draping it everywhere, inside and out! White tulips and xmas greens are my favorite to pair in vases around the house. And we found this cute little mouse peeking out of one of the stockings, on xmas morning!



You have such talent! The garlands and white tulips and white cyclamen are so pretty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maedi

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Maedi*, DH and DDs LOVED their gifts and we had a wonderful Christmas. I know what you mean about relaxing, that's exactly what my DDs did yesterday.
> 
> *Milli*, would love to see you on this cafe thread more often, so sorry about the technical issues. Glad to hear that your work is going great. That's wonderful!
> 
> My DDs left for Los Angeles at 5:45am today. Waaaa!
> 
> What is everyone doing today?



That visit of your DDs was too short. We took it easy today and went to a lovely get together in the evening.


----------



## Maedi

Millicat said:


> Hi Fabfashion
> Thank you, and to you



I've missed you, Millicat.


----------



## thyme

Hello ladies, hope everyone is having a good holiday break.. 

*Vigee*, your Xmas tree looks lovely!! lots of lovely presents too..

*etoile de mer*, love your holiday decorations! simple and classy

*Fabfashion* my holiday is really fun sooo far. have had nasi lemak, beef hor fun, beef ball noodle soup, chicken rice, roti chanai, satay, ipoh hor fun, curry laksa in the last few days....my tummy is stretched to the limits..also visited places I have never been to.. 







this building never fails to impress me everytime i see it..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoile de mer said:


> Hello cafe friends!  Just popping in for a moment to send holiday wishes! It's been so hectic here, I've had no time to come out and play, and have missed chatting with all of you!
> 
> I always enjoy the days after Christmas, as I find them peaceful, and appreciate having time to catch-up on simple chores around the house, and with rest. I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Here are a few pics. I bought a lot of cedar garland this year, and had fun draping it everywhere, inside and out! White tulips and xmas greens are my favorite to pair in vases around the house. And we found this cute little mouse peeking out of one of the stockings, on xmas morning!





Maedi said:


> That visit of your DDs was too short. We took it easy today and went to a lovely get together in the evening.



*etoile*, loved seeing your pics and thanks for posting them. I might have to borrow your white tulip Christmas idea because it is perfection! 

*Maedi*, yes, my DDs visit home was all too short but lucky for me, I will be leaving for Los Angeles next Saturday for a month's visit with them. It sounds like you had the perfect day ~ taking it easy and then out in the evening. 

*FabF*, good help IS hard to find and great help is even more difficult. We use an agency that does background and reference checks on candidates. This eliminates a lot of the guess work. Thank goodness that we have some-one starting on Friday because I am on Day Two of cleaning up after the Christmas tornado that struck our house  

*MrsDJS*, have you left for your ski vacation yet? 

*xiangxiang*, how was your Christmas? Miss you here at the cafe! 

Hope to get to H this week before I leave for LA ~ my SA is holding a De la Mer au Ciel CW 13 140cm and a Cheval Fusion 90cm for me. It feels like it has been ages since I have been to the store. Today, we will watch football and I will finish cleaning the house. 
Tomorrow, I really need to unpack my suitcase from the Bahamas and start packing for Los Angeles.  

Happy Sunday, everyone!


----------



## Suncatcher

Just a quick hello to everyone in the cafe!  I spent yesterday travelling ... now we are up and getting ready to head to the hill for a day of skiing.  Temperature is mild which is unusual for this area ... I will send another post apres ski.  I want to take a pic of my H xmas gift goodies to post but alas they are at home and I am here so I will do so when I return.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all! 

Etoile, your house looks so nice and festive! Cedar garland hast such a lovely drape and fragrance. 

Chincac, love seeing your pics! Hope you are having the best time, love the H dress and how are the new sandals for running around?

MrsJds, enjoy your skiing. I love après ski outfits, and honestly it's my favorite part of our snowboarding trips. I'm a little too chicken now that I have my own business to really have fun snowboarding. I worry about getting hurt. 

Fab, hope you've been having fun with all your family visits and DDs still love your awesome gifts. Did DH get the Lambo supercharged yet? 

Jadeite and Vigee, hope packing is going well! 

Hi Maedi! Hi Milli!

Last night we went to a dinner party for a friends anniversary, wore my green Tapis and got lots of compliments. Today I'm going to brunch with a girlfriend and then to drop off macarons at H, my boutique is in a mall so it's probably been nuts and they could use a treat. I'm going to look at Ulysses colors but I don't have my hopes up after the holiday and maybe I'll get a glimpse of Spring scarves. I am also looking for a new small wallet, H is not in the budget for that but hopefully I'll get lucky at Neimans now that it's sale time.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Just a quick hello to everyone in the cafe!  I spent yesterday travelling ... now we are up and getting ready to head to the hill for a day of skiing.  Temperature is mild which is unusual for this area ... I will send another post apres ski.  I want to take a pic of my H xmas gift goodies to post but alas they are at home and I am here so I will do so when I return.



*MrsJDS*, looking forward to your après ski pics. Ski resorts have the most breath-taking vistas, I am sure it is gorgeous. I don't ski at all anymore, so I will live vicariously through your photos. Like *MrsO*, I am too afraid of getting hurt. Also, can't wait to see your H Christmas presents once you return from your vacation. Congrats!

*MrsO*, how nice of you to drop-off macaroons at your local H. The pick me up will be much appreciated, I am sure! Hope that you find a Ulysses in the right color, my fingers are crossed for you.

We changed our plans for today and are going to a matinee of the move, Unbroken directed by Angelina Jolie. Not sure that I will like it, as I could really use a more light-hearted movie after seeing the last installment of The Hobbit, lol. My plan is to go to Horrible Bosses 2 and Into The Woods with my DDs in LA. Love movies.


----------



## thyme

*MrsO*, thank you! the sandals are fine so far...although i haven't really walked far in them. just been getting in and out of cars and walking short distances. the green Tapis is very eye catching for sure and you must look fabulous in it..you must be a very talented baker too since i heard macaroons are difficult to make...lucky H store! 

*MrsJDS *have fun skiing!!  

*Vigee*, let me know how you like Unbroken. Is the hobbit really heavy? the last film i watched was Big hero 6..it was really good. it was funny and heartwarming!

hope everyone is having a good Sunday.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Sunday, ladies! I'm sitting at Chucky Cheese for our friends' DD's bday party. For those of you who doesn't know what it is, it's a kids' indoor playground with pizza and drinks. Food's not the greatest but don't think the kiddies care. Biscuit, I'm thinking of you since DDs are 'riding' a racehorse right now. They're loving it! 

chincac, your meals sound wonderful. Where is the first pic taken? I've only been to Malaysia once many years ago. DH wants to go again but any Asia trip will have to wait until DDs are a bit older. 

MrsOwen, that's so sweet of you to bring some treats for your H SAs. They'll go the extra miles to find you your K for sure. Hope your visit is successful today. 

Vigee, have fun at the movie! I'm curious to hear how good it is. 

MrsJDS, have a great ski day! Can your DS ski? DH said he's going to take ours to take lessons this winter. I can't ski even if my life depends on it. No coordination. Lol. It'll be like Xmas all over again when you get home and open your H boxes. 

Hope everyone is having a relaxing and fun Sunday!


----------



## thyme

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Sunday, ladies! I'm sitting at Chucky Cheese for our friends' DD's bday party. For those of you who doesn't know what it is, it's a kids' indoor playground with pizza and drinks. Food's not the greatest but don't think the kiddies care. Biscuit, I'm thinking of you since DDs are 'riding' a racehorse right now. They're loving it!
> 
> chincac, your meals sound wonderful. Where is the first pic taken? I've only been to Malaysia once many years ago. DH wants to go again but any Asia trip will have to wait until DDs are a bit older.
> 
> MrsOwen, that's so sweet of you to bring some treats for your H SAs. They'll go the extra miles to find you your K for sure. Hope your visit is successful today.
> 
> Vigee, have fun at the movie! I'm curious to hear how good it is.
> 
> MrsJDS, have a great ski day!can your DS ski. DH said he's going to take ours to take lessons this winter. I can't ski even if my life depends on it. No coordination. Lol. It'll be like Xmas all over again when you get home and open your H boxes.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a relaxing and fun Sunday!



*Fabfashion*, the party sounds like great fun for kids! And the pic was taken at Batu Caves, an Indian temple in KL.


----------



## Millicat

Aha, that's where you are, was it your pic I saw at the airport terminal on IG ?


----------



## thyme

Millicat said:


> Aha, that's where you are, was it your pic I saw at the airport terminal on IG ?



hmmm..nope! am not on IG  how have you been? is it snowing where you are?


----------



## Millicat

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Maedi*, DH and DDs LOVED their gifts and we had a wonderful Christmas. I know what you mean about relaxing, that's exactly what my DDs did yesterday.
> 
> *Milli*, would love to see you on this cafe thread more often, so sorry about the technical issues. Glad to hear that your work is going great. That's wonderful!
> 
> My DDs left for Los Angeles at 5:45am today. Waaaa!
> 
> What is everyone doing today?





Fabfashion said:


> The technical issues must be frustrating, Millicat. When I'm on my Mac, TPF works fine on both my Safari and Explorer browsers. But on my work PC, TPF only works on the Explorer and is completely wonky on Safari. Hope it gets all sorted soon. We'd love to see you here more often.





Maedi said:


> I've missed you, Millicat.





MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Etoile, your house looks so nice and festive! Cedar garland hast such a lovely drape and fragrance.
> 
> Chincac, love seeing your pics! Hope you are having the best time, love the H dress and how are the new sandals for running around?
> 
> MrsJds, enjoy your skiing. I love après ski outfits, and honestly it's my favorite part of our snowboarding trips. I'm a little too chicken now that I have my own business to really have fun snowboarding. I worry about getting hurt.
> 
> Fab, hope you've been having fun with all your family visits and DDs still love your awesome gifts. Did DH get the Lambo supercharged yet?
> 
> Jadeite and Vigee, hope packing is going well!
> 
> Hi Maedi! Hi Milli!
> 
> Last night we went to a dinner party for a friends anniversary, wore my green Tapis and got lots of compliments. Today I'm going to brunch with a girlfriend and then to drop off macarons at H, my boutique is in a mall so it's probably been nuts and they could use a treat. I'm going to look at Ulysses colors but I don't have my hopes up after the holiday and maybe I'll get a glimpse of Spring scarves. I am also looking for a new small wallet, H is not in the budget for that but hopefully I'll get lucky at Neimans now that it's sale time.



Hi Ladies 
Thanks for all your nice words  
The techy issues drive me so mad I have to log off before I do something great damage, the smilies freeze when I press 'More',then after each time I reply to a comment i'm taken right back to the very first post at the very start of the thread ..... however many months ago (Vlad's trying to fix it)  ...... drives me mental 

Back to work for me tomorrow, I've had a lovely relaxing 5 days, some more than others on account of being laid up with a horrid headcold ..... all in all though i'll return to work with a nice relaxed mind and body


----------



## Millicat

chincac said:


> hmmm..nope! am not on IG  how have you been? is it snowing where you are?



Ah, right.
No !!!
No snow here !
We very very rarely get snow in these here parts, too mild 
Have you got snow there ?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies, just walked out of the movie Unbroken before it was over. Very depressing and miserable ~ not the way I want to spend two hours of my day, watching shark attacks and torture during WW2. 

Anyway, DH is still in the theater watching until the end. I simply couldn't stomach anymore. Plus, the movie moves very slowly. Enough said about it. 

Milli, sorry to hear about your tech troubles on TPF. That's such a shame! Hopefully they will be resolved soon! 

FabF, you are definitely having more fun at Chucky Cheese on a Sunday afternoon. Want to trade places, lol? 

Looking forward to visiting H this week, let's see what I bring home! Hopefully there is something that calls my name.


----------



## Millicat

Ooh, Vigee, I agree, that's not an easygoing viewing, is it, definitely got to be in the mood for that kind of thing.

The techy issues are really getting on my wick now, it ruins a pleasant session of 'play' and just makes it one long annoyance.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> *MrsO*, thank you! the sandals are fine so far...although i haven't really walked far in them. just been getting in and out of cars and walking short distances. the green Tapis is very eye catching for sure and you must look fabulous in it..you must be a very talented baker too since i heard macaroons are difficult to make...lucky H store!
> 
> *MrsJDS *have fun skiing!!
> 
> *Vigee*, let me know how you like Unbroken. *Is the hobbit really heavy?* the last film i watched was Big hero 6..it was really good. it was funny and heartwarming!
> 
> hope everyone is having a good Sunday.



*chincac*, The Hobbit movie was engaging with great special effects and a lot of fighting ~ say, a good solid hour of battles. I saw the first two movies of the series, so I wanted to see the last installment. I liked the prior two movies better  

Hope that you are having a great Sunday!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all, 

Vigee, that sounds pretty tough to sit through, what a bummer. Well you'll be off to LA soon where everyone always seems happy!

I'm back with my H report, saw a few new sandals, silk print and linen/leather Orans. A scrolling cutwork sandal but not the same as Chincac's. Nice but the ankle strap seemed too delicate. As I suspected, no colors in Ulysses but my SA will let me know when they get more in. Tried on a gorgeous BE gator PHW CDC, stunning but too bright for me. Saw 2 colors De La Mer, it's amazing but not my colors. I got to see the scarf list, not sure my boutique ordered too many that I'm going to love but we put my name down for a few possibilities. Good for my bag savings. Saw the purple CW of the Palais, it's really beautiful but too colorful. They were all excited to try the macarons. 

I wandered the rest of the mall, it was surprisingly not too crazy. LV was insanely busy, I got a compact wallet to fit my new Celine Trio (pic in the non H thread) but I longed for the quiet H atmosphere. SA was nice despite there being sooo many people queued up and being impatient. 

Fab, I think you asked about my Kelly Podium request. I'm down for darker neutrals, specifically Colvert but I think that's a long shot. Open on hardware color and as of today open to 35cm or 40cm in Retourne in a soft leather, hopefully Clemence over Togo. I'm very concerned that a 40cm K will be too heavy for me but my SA will let me come try one on when they get one. I love large bags and I do sport a sometimes bohemian vibe a la Rachel Zoe who has a big 40cm black Kelly so that's what I'm going for. My big Massai is hopefully the same weight as the Kelly, it's a lot of Clemence.  Hope you survived Chuck E Cheese, I remember that from when I was a kid. It's been around forever and I'm guessing the food hasn't really improved


----------



## Jadeite

chincac said:


> Hello ladies, hope everyone is having a good holiday break..
> 
> 
> 
> B] my holiday is really fun sooo far. have had nasi lemak, beef hor fun, beef ball noodle soup, chicken rice, roti chanai, satay, ipoh hor fun, curry laksa in the last few days....my tummy is stretched to the limits..]




Wow my "to-eat" list before I leave is just about the same so I know how you feel. Nothing like "home cooked" food in homeland !


----------



## Jadeite

Etoile I am quite intrigued by your Xmas deco, the cedar garland is very interesting. How long do they keep?

MrsJDS happy skiing! Are you very good at the slopes? I'm a total snow idiot. Lol

Chincac, is weather in msia just as wet, right now it's rain rain rain and more rain. It's just outright pouring. 

Vigee, I'm sure DDs miss you already as much as you miss them. Sorry to hear about Unbroken, I just watched Paddington (yes about the bear) yesterday and it certainly was light hearted.


----------



## Jadeite

hi Milli (sorry about your frustrating tech issues). My luck with computers have suffered in recent years, yesterday as I tried to migrate some missing music from my iPhone to my Mac,... Took me about 10hrs to resolve. In the end I finally decided to buy a nifty app to fix the issue when installing various other upgrades on IOS etc didn't work. 

Hi everyone, just a few more days before I depart. Still pondering about my luggage packing. Movers come on Friday. I'm going to miss my dogs like crazy.. They've been sleeping with me for the last two weeks so I can hug them both just that much longer. 

Vigee, 5 pairs of new shoes Cuz innocently passed by Tods while they were on sale. 30-50% off who could resist? 2 suedes for "lounging around at home" ... Does one really need shoes for that!? But it's 50% off.... Sigh


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite, who will take care of your dogs while you are away ?
Are they used to you leaving ?


----------



## Suncatcher

Jadeite said:


> Etoile I am quite intrigued by your Xmas deco, the cedar garland is very interesting. How long do they keep?
> 
> MrsJDS happy skiing! Are you very good at the slopes? I'm a total snow idiot. Lol
> 
> Chincac, is weather in msia just as wet, right now it's rain rain rain and more rain. It's just outright pouring.
> 
> Vigee, I'm sure DDs miss you already as much as you miss them. Sorry to hear about Unbroken, I just watched Paddington (yes about the bear) yesterday and it certainly was light hearted.


Is anyone else having a problem posting?


----------



## Suncatcher

I've typed 5 notes today and all of them failed to go through.  Seems like I'm getting through now.

Skiing was great despite the weather.  It is warm, so there is little snow!  In fact our chalet backs onto a golf course and I could actually golf if I had my clubs here.  Still, it is so great being on the slopes after a few days of indulgence.  I'm an intermediate skiier.  I can ski black diamonds but I take it easy on the slopes!  And yes, Vigee, the views from the top of the mountain are gorgeous,  I will try to take a pic and send through tomorrow.


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsO - I saw your LV wallet and your Celine bag!  Gorgeous!

Jadeite - who will take care of your dogs?  I am feeling sad for them already.

Chinac - are you in KL?  The family pic is lovely.

Vigee - you must be suffering from DDs withdrawal. . Thankfully your visit to LA is coming very soon.  Will you shop at H in BH?  I can't wait to see your H purchases this week!  And I would have walked out of Unbroken too ... as you describe it I don't think I could tolerate it much.

Etoile - love your xmas decor.  So elegant.

FabF - will you find a new cleaner through an agency or word of mouth?

Hi Maedi, Biscuit and Millicat!

Tomorrow the weather will get colder but it won't be snowy.  So it might be more of the same tomorrow on the slopes, just colder!  I've tried to attach a pic of the backyard of my chalet so you can get a sense of the weather here.


----------



## etoile de mer

katekluet said:


> Etoile, your holiday decorations are just lovely! This is a talent I do not possess so I especially admire it in others....the tulips are such a great touch, just spark up the greens.





Fabfashion said:


> Happy Holidays, etoile! Your decoration is so pretty. I love the white tulips with the greenery--so magical. I especially love the little mouse. Too cute!





Maedi said:


> You have such talent! The garlands and white tulips and white cyclamen are so pretty! Thanks for sharing!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *etoile*, loved seeing your pics and thanks for posting them. I might have to borrow your white tulip Christmas idea because it is perfection!





MrsOwen3 said:


> Etoile, your house looks so nice and festive! Cedar garland hast such a lovely drape and fragrance.





chincac said:


> *etoile de mer*, love your holiday decorations! simple and classy





MrsJDS said:


> Etoile - love your xmas decor.  So elegant.




Geesh, I've had the hardest time posting this! After many attempts, I finally got this post to go through!
Sending many thanks to everyone, for your sweet comments.  So glad you enjoyed the holiday pics.  Catching up a bit...

*kate* - Did you enjoy all the rain? We were thrilled to get so much! Hopefully the trend will continue!

*Fabfashion* - Your girls' car is the cat's meow! I would have loved that when I was little. Are they having fun with it?

*Maedi* - So nice to see you, and so glad you've enjoyed the holidays. With all the rain we've had, spring has sprung here! The wonderful little songbirds have been out and about. 

*Vigee* - Lovely seeing your tree!  So glad you'll be heading back to LA soon. Perfect way to spend January. I'm already picturing you floating in the pool&#8230;will it be warm enough?

*MrsO* - I so agree, I love the drape of cedar garland. In the past I've gotten mixed, but find the all cedar prettier, and less messy. Funny you mention the fragrance, as this one has virtually no cedar smell, very odd! Although lacking in fragrance, it was very lush, and fresh, but we did miss the lovely smell.

*chincac* - I always love your travel pics, thanks so much for sharing! Looks so exotic, and you're clearly enjoying fabulous summery weather. Enjoy the rest of your vacation.

*Millicat* - So sorry to hear of your tech issues! It took great perseverance on my part, to get this to post! Hope you get your issues sorted out.

*Jadeite* - We hang the cedar garland about a week before Christmas, and usually take it down at the 1st of the year. It stays quite green for several weeks. Your move sounds very exciting, yet daunting! Sending best wishes for a smooth transition. So sorry you'll have to leave your furry friends, so sad! Have you found a new home for them?

*xiangxiang* -  Hoping you've had Happy Holidays! Did dear Harry join in the holiday festivities? :doggie:

*MrsJDS* - Your skiing holiday sounds wonderful. Enjoy the slopes, it must be beautiful!


Just when I have a bit of time to get some chores done, I find that my get up and go, has got up and gone! :wondering Feel exhausted! This is the time of year I usually sort through things, to give away. So will continue wandering about tomorrow, looking in drawers, closets, etc&#8230; Not sure how productive I'll be&#8230;dragging here...  but will give it a try!


----------



## thyme

*Milli*, no snow where I am on holiday..it's 35C everyday..

*Vigee*, gosh Unbroken sounds depressing. not my type of movie at all. I would have walked out too. 

*Jadeite*, it rained but not heavy rain for a few hours yesterday and that was it. otherwise it has been mostly cloudy since i arrived. I hope you get to makan all your favourite local food before you move! Is the packing done? 

*MrsJDS*, yes I am in KL for a few days before travelling back to my hometown. Hope you get more snow for skiing where you are!

*MrsO* i know the sandals you are talking about. also pretty and i like those too but picked the slip-on kaki for convenience so i don't have to fiddle with the straps. i think the 40 kelly will be heavier than the Massai since the Massai is lined in linen not leather. i have a k35 in clemence and it can get heavy when full. the shoulder strap helps though!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hello ladies! Sorry for being quiet! The only thing I can say is that I was stuffed with too much food during the last week! 

Loved the holiday photos of the trees and the presents!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Finally I can post!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Geesh, I've had the hardest time posting this! After many attempts, I finally got this post to go through!
> Sending many thanks to everyone, for your sweet comments.  So glad you enjoyed the holiday pics.  Catching up a bit...
> 
> *kate* - Did you enjoy all the rain? We were thrilled to get so much! Hopefully the trend will continue!
> 
> *Fabfashion* - Your girls' car is the cat's meow! I would have loved that when I was little. Are they having fun with it?
> 
> *Maedi* - So nice to see you, and so glad you've enjoyed the holidays. With all the rain we've had, spring has sprung here! The wonderful little songbirds have been out and about.
> 
> *Vigee* - Lovely seeing your tree!  So glad you'll be heading back to LA soon. Perfect way to spend January. I'm already picturing you floating in the poolwill it be warm enough?
> 
> *MrsO* - I so agree, I love the drape of cedar garland. In the past I've gotten mixed, but find the all cedar prettier, and less messy. Funny you mention the fragrance, as this one has virtually no cedar smell, very odd! Although lacking in fragrance, it was very lush, and fresh, but we did miss the lovely smell.
> 
> *chincac* - I always love your travel pics, thanks so much for sharing! Looks so exotic, and you're clearly enjoying fabulous summery weather. Enjoy the rest of your vacation.
> 
> *Millicat* - So sorry to hear of your tech issues! It took great perseverance on my part, to get this to post! Hope you get your issues sorted out.
> 
> *Jadeite* - We hang the cedar garland about a week before Christmas, and usually take it down at the 1st of the year. It stays quite green for several weeks. Your move sounds very exciting, yet daunting! Sending best wishes for a smooth transition. So sorry you'll have to leave your furry friends, so sad! Have you found a new home for them?
> 
> *xiangxiang* -  Hoping you've had Happy Holidays! Did dear Harry join in the holiday festivities? :doggie:
> 
> *MrsJDS* - Your skiing holiday sounds wonderful. Enjoy the slopes, it must be beautiful!
> 
> 
> Just when I have a bit of time to get some chores done, I find that my get up and go, has got up and gone! :wondering Feel exhausted! This is the time of year I usually sort through things, to give away. So will continue wandering about tomorrow, looking in drawers, closets, etc Not sure how productive I'll bedragging here...  but will give it a try!



*etoile de mer*, nice to see you here again! Hope you had a great holiday season so far! Believe it or not, I was thinking about you the other day and I do have a few new photos of Harry and I will try my best to post some this evening!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Monday ladies!

Have had a major problem posting on any TPF thread for the last few hours. Vlad said that this tech issue should be resolved now so this post is a simple test before I write anything lengthy.

Hope that everyone has and is having a great day.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Monday ladies!
> 
> Have had a major problem posting on any TPF thread for the last few hours. Vlad said that this tech issue should be resolved now so this post is a simple test before I write anything lengthy.
> 
> Hope that everyone has and is having a great day.



Hi *Vigee*, I was having a lot of trouble too! But seems to be OK now. 

Happy Monday! I am actually in the office but it's so quiet here. Went for a nice lunch with myself and plan to leave early to do some sale shopping.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Looks like I can post on TPF now, YAY!

*Jadeite*, 5 pairs of Tods at 50% off? Love Tods ~ they last forever and never go out of style. Any chance of a pic of these beauties?

*chincac*, your new H sandals look really great and glad to hear that they are comfortable. What is the name? I checked on the H website and didn't see them, an ID will be very helpful. Thanks!

*MrsJDS*, yes, I had major tech issues with posting last night and this morning, and emailed TPF directly. Vlad was kind enough to shoot me an email that the issue is resolved now. A huge shout out to him. Also, the back of your chalet looks lovely with all of that wide open space. Sorry that there isn't enough snow right now but I did watch the news last night and they said a major winter storm is going to hit the Western states including Colorado ~ if you are there ~ and will get five inches of snow. So, get your skis ready! 

*xiangxiang*, have missed you here! A self-induced food coma is a perfectly acceptable reason not to post, lol. Did your SO like his Christmas presents? Tell me more, please. My DH loved everything but his new weight scale, which was promptly snatched up by my oldest DD for her condo in LA. He just loves his old scale and won't change it. 

*MrsO*, love your new LV wallet and it is perfect with your Celine Trio. Great shopping! Can't wait to see your new K40 after you get her. It's such a statement bag and will be worth the wait. Are you back at your office today ~ or do you have off this week off?

*etoile*, Los Angles will be too cool to swim with a temperature high is in the 60 degree F range and the lows a startling 40 degrees F. My weather app forecast keeps me up to date and it looks like it is going to be cool throughout all of January. At least it will be sunny, here it is quite grey almost every day. Also, it is supposed to snow here on the day that my flight leaves ~ this is making me very nervous!

Today I am unpacking from the Bahamas, repacking for Los Angeles and busy with housework. Our new housekeeper starts this Friday and that day cannot come soon enough IMO. This was fun for a month but now I am ready to stop cleaning, at least for a few days, lol.

Hope that everyone has a great day.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Looks like I can post on TPF now, YAY!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, have missed you here! *A self-induced food coma is a perfectly acceptable reason not to post, lol*. Did your SO like his Christmas presents? Tell me more, please. My DH loved everything but his new weight scale, which was promptly snatched up by my oldest DD for her condo in LA. He just loves his old scale and won't change it.
> 
> Today I am unpacking from the Bahamas, repacking for Los Angeles and busy with housework. Our new housekeeper starts this Friday and that day cannot come soon enough IMO. This was fun for a month but now I am ready to stop cleaning, at least for a few days, lol.
> 
> Hope that everyone has a great day.



*Vigee*, you are too funny! I was on a salad diet from two weeks before Christmas so that I can go into the food coma during Christmas! LOL! We still haven't order the jet-washer yet! Want to wait for the holiday delivery nightmare to finish. I ordered things last year before Christmas and it was a total disaster re delivery so I have decided to not to order too close to Christmas. Partly my own fault as I started gift planning too late this year. 

Glad to hear your new house keeper starts soon!


----------



## MSO13

chincac said:


> *Milli*, no snow where I am on holiday..it's 35C everyday..
> 
> *Vigee*, gosh Unbroken sounds depressing. not my type of movie at all. I would have walked out too.
> 
> *Jadeite*, it rained but not heavy rain for a few hours yesterday and that was it. otherwise it has been mostly cloudy since i arrived. I hope you get to makan all your favourite local food before you move! Is the packing done?
> 
> *MrsJDS*, yes I am in KL for a few days before travelling back to my hometown. Hope you get more snow for skiing where you are!
> 
> *MrsO* i know the sandals you are talking about. also pretty and i like those too but picked the slip-on kaki for convenience so i don't have to fiddle with the straps. i think the 40 kelly will be heavier than the Massai since the Massai is lined in linen not leather. i have a k35 in clemence and it can get heavy when full. the shoulder strap helps though!




Good to know, I will be sure to try them both as my boutique receives new stock. I am probably overthinking it anyway as I have many heavy bags and never think about the weight with them. Must just be the anticipation with H and the long wait!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all! Couldn't post last night but seems all is well now.

Vigee, I am off till next Tuesday technically but I'm going to go in and clear my desk, do some filing etc on Monday so I can start back organized. 

I'm already going a little crazy and miss work but after I take the office cat to the vet I'm going to look for tile for our master bath at a few places but starting with Porcelanosa, my favorite! DH has some work to do this week but we're going to NYC one day this week for shopping and to see friends, not NYE or the 1st. When I was little, like 5, my dad and I walked through the aftermath of Times Square on New Year's Day and it was so smelly and trashed it put me off New Year crowds for life! We usually keep it low key at home or at a walkable neighbors house. 

What is everyone doing for New Year's Eve ?


----------



## Millicat

Hi Friends,
Still major probs with this site so 'Hi' to everyone in this post !
It's certainly curbing the time i'm on here, there's nothing pleasant about it at all, anymore.


----------



## katekluet

Hi everyone,
Jadeite, good luck with the movers and final packing, hope all goes smoothly...are you excited about the change or just tired out from all the preparation?
Chincac, really enjoying the photos of the beautiful places you are visiting, you look like you are having a grand time
Mrs JDS, what a lovely area, hope you have lots of good snow on the slopes at least
Etoile, really appreciating this much needed rain,and even more so as the storms took out three trees that improved our view a lot
XiangXiang, hope you find some good sales
How are you all celebrating on New Years Eve? We are going to a Pinot noir tasting party, each bringing a disguised bottle and we will all rate them while indulging in heavy appetizers.....sounds fun,


----------



## Suncatcher

Glad to hear I was not the only person with issues posting last night!  DH also gifted me an iPad Air 2 and a keyboard for Xmas and I thought that perhaps the keyboard/iPad was not compatible with TPF. Silly me, I am such a Dino!

Okay it is like -15 degrees here so we have gone from golf like weather to freezing my buns off cold! Having a quick lunch on the mountain top and then I will return to the cold. I can't attach a pic from my iPhone though - I took a pic for Vigee this morning so I will attach it to a later post. Ciao for now!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *etoile de mer*, nice to see you here again! Hope you had a great holiday season so far! Believe it or not, I was thinking about you the other day and I do have a few new photos of Harry and I will try my best to post some this evening!



Hello *xiangxiang*  - Glad to hear you've enjoyed the festivities, and food fest! My weakness is dark chocolate, which I've had too much of!  Can't wait to see pics of dear Harry! Met a darling golden a few weeks ago while shopping. So cute, and a serious leaner. While he was soaking up my patting, he nearly toppled me over, leaning into me!


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, yes, I had major tech issues with posting last night and this morning, and emailed TPF directly. Vlad was kind enough to shoot me an email that the issue is resolved now. A huge shout out to him. Also, the back of your chalet looks lovely with all of that wide open space. Sorry that there isn't enough snow right now but I did watch the news last night and they said a major winter storm is going to hit the Western states including Colorado ~ if you are there ~ and will get five inches of snow. So, get your skis ready!
> 
> *etoile*, Los Angles will be too cool to swim with a temperature high is in the 60 degree F range and the lows a startling 40 degrees F. My weather app forecast keeps me up to date and it looks like it is going to be cool throughout all of January. At least it will be sunny, here it is quite grey almost every day. Also, it is supposed to snow here on the day that my flight leaves ~ this is making me very nervous!
> 
> Today I am unpacking from the Bahamas, repacking for Los Angeles and busy with housework. Our new housekeeper starts this Friday and that day cannot come soon enough IMO. This was fun for a month but now I am ready to stop cleaning, at least for a few days, lol.
> 
> Hope that everyone has a great day.



Hi *Vigee*! Many thanks for the tech update! I was quite exasperated yesterday, not being able to get my post through. I tried everything I could think ofclosing my tPF tab, reopening, logging out, logging back in, closing and restarting browser, trying alternate browser, restarting computerstanding on my head Sending a big thank you to Vlad for sorting it out! 

We're having a bit of chilly weather here, too, with temps about the same as you note for LA. I actually enjoy it, as it feels more festive.  Wishful thinking on my part, that you'd be floating and swimming! But 60s during the day will feel like lovely spring weather. Plus I imagine all the rain will have made things more lush. Do you have any special plans, during your stay?


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all! Couldn't post last night but seems all is well now.
> 
> Vigee, I am off till next Tuesday technically but I'm going to go in and clear my desk, do some filing etc on Monday so I can start back organized.
> 
> I'm already going a little crazy and miss work but after I take the office cat to the vet I'm going to look for tile for our master bath at a few places but starting with Porcelanosa, my favorite! DH has some work to do this week but we're going to NYC one day this week for shopping and to see friends, not NYE or the 1st. When I was little, like 5, my dad and I walked through the aftermath of Times Square on New Year's Day and it was so smelly and trashed it put me off New Year crowds for life! We usually keep it low key at home or at a walkable neighbors house.
> 
> What is everyone doing for New Year's Eve ?



*MrsO* - Best wishes finding the perfect tile, I love shopping for such things.  I'm very crowd adverse  so like you would never go to Times Square, or like locale on New Year's Eve. Your trip to NYC sans craziness sounds much better, to me!


----------



## etoile de mer

Millicat said:


> Hi Friends,
> Still major probs with this site so 'Hi' to everyone in this post !
> It's certainly curbing the time i'm on here, there's nothing pleasant about it at all, anymore.



Oh bother, *Millicat*, I wish I could offer some useful advice! Have you tried stomping on your computer, and threatening to throw it out the window?  I know you've been noting trouble since last summer, and likely you've thought of this, but might it be a hardware issue? Do you think you're due a new computer?


----------



## etoile de mer

katekluet said:


> Hi everyone,
> Jadeite, good luck with the movers and final packing, hope all goes smoothly...are you excited about the change or just tired out from all the preparation?
> Chincac, really enjoying the photos of the beautiful places you are visiting, you look like you are having a grand time
> Mrs JDS, what a lovely area, hope you have lots of good snow on the slopes at least
> Etoile, really appreciating this much needed rain,and even more so as the storms took out three trees that improved our view a lot
> XiangXiang, hope you find some good sales
> How are you all celebrating on New Years Eve? We are going to a Pinot noir tasting party, each bringing a disguised bottle and we will all rate them while indulging in heavy appetizers.....sounds fun,



Hi *Kate*! How nice of mother nature to selectively clear those trees for you, so thoughtful of her!  Your New Year's Eve party sounds like so much fun, what a great idea. Just checked the weatherno rain predicted for a while, but we're enjoying the chilly weather, so festive and refreshing!


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsJDS said:


> Glad to hear I was not the only person with issues posting last night!  DH also gifted me an iPad Air 2 and a keyboard for Xmas and I thought that perhaps the keyboard/iPad was not compatible with TPF. Silly me, I am such a Dino!
> 
> Okay it is like -15 degrees here so we have gone from golf like weather to freezing my buns off cold! Having a quick lunch on the mountain top and then I will return to the cold. I can't attach a pic from my iPhone though - I took a pic for Vigee this morning so I will attach it to a later post. Ciao for now!



Hi *MrsJDS*, It sounds like many of us had trouble posting! See my note to *Vigee* above&#8230;I tried all kinds of gymnastics yesterday to successfully post.  It now seems to be sorted out, as I've had no trouble since. Loved your pastoral pic, and look forward to the snowy one! Sounds like crazy weather, there!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> Hi everyone,
> Jadeite, good luck with the movers and final packing, hope all goes smoothly...are you excited about the change or just tired out from all the preparation?
> Chincac, really enjoying the photos of the beautiful places you are visiting, you look like you are having a grand time
> Mrs JDS, what a lovely area, hope you have lots of good snow on the slopes at least
> Etoile, really appreciating this much needed rain,and even more so as the storms took out three trees that improved our view a lot
> XiangXiang, hope you find some good sales
> How are you all celebrating on New Years Eve? We are going to a Pinot noir tasting party, each bringing a disguised bottle and we will all rate them while indulging in heavy appetizers.....sounds fun,



Hi *kate*, I haven't really bought much. I ordered a pair of boots by Burberry from Net a Porter but they haven't been delivered yet. 

New year's eve we will be in a local award winning Persian restaurant which are doing a banquet. Can't wait!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoile de mer said:


> *MrsO* - Best wishes finding the perfect tile, I love shopping for such things.  *I'm very crowd adverse*  so like you would never go to Times Square, or like locale on New Year's Eve. Your trip to NYC sans craziness sounds much better, to me!



*etoile*, thanks for asking but I must admit that I don't have any special plans during my stay in Los Angeles. My DDs usually keep me quite busy one way or another. We have reservations at my favorite Italian restaurant, Madeo, the night that I arrive and will probably stop by there weekly. Actually, my New Year's resolution is making myself go down to the gym in their condo every day for at least an hour!

*etoile* and *MrsO*, I am very crowd adverse, too ~ love that phrase.


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Hello *xiangxiang*  - Glad to hear you've enjoyed the festivities, and food fest! My weakness is dark chocolate, which I've had too much of!  Can't wait to see pics of dear Harry! Met a darling golden a few weeks ago while shopping. So cute, and a serious leaner. While he was soaking up my patting, he nearly toppled me over, leaning into me!



Here are some photos of Harry.

This is the "before" picture:


----------



## chicinthecity777

And here is the "after" picture:


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Hello *xiangxiang*  - Glad to hear you've enjoyed the festivities, and food fest! My weakness is dark chocolate, which I've had too much of!  Can't wait to see pics of dear Harry! Met a darling golden a few weeks ago while shopping. So cute, and a serious leaner. While he was soaking up my patting, he nearly toppled me over, leaning into me!



Goldens are just so friendly! Like Harry, he doesn't know how strong he is! He is so happy to see friendly people so he just gets really close to you.


----------



## etoile de mer

I was recently reminded of this very funny video - "It's Getting Real in the Whole Foods Parking Lot".
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx4-ULOW3q4

It even has it's own Wikipedia entry! 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/It's_Getting_Real_in_the_Whole_Foods_Parking_Lot

It was originally posted a few years ago, but it still makes me laugh!  Holidays were the worst at my local store, where I witnessed people yelling at each other over parking spots! I shop there much less now, having decamped to a local natural grocer. Here to report I'm a much happier shopper, now!


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *etoile*, thanks for asking but I must admit that I don't have any special plans during my stay in Los Angeles. My DDs usually keep me quite busy one way or another. We have reservations at my favorite Italian restaurant, Madeo, the night that I arrive and will probably stop by there weekly. Actually, my New Year's resolution is making myself go down to the gym in their condo every day for at least an hour!
> 
> *etoile* and *MrsO*, I am very crowd adverse, too ~ love that phrase.



*Vigee*, Good food and time with your daughters, sounds perfect! I continue to threaten myself with hot yoga!  Studio is a five minute walk from my house


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Here are some photos of Harry.
> 
> This is the "before" picture:





xiangxiang0731 said:


> And here is the "after" picture:



What an angel!  Santa was very good to him!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Goldens are just so friendly! Like Harry, he doesn't know how strong he is! He is so happy to see friendly people so he just gets really close to you.



And there is no such thing as "too close" for goldens!  Golden lovers happily indulge them!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> What an angel!  Santa was very good to him!



Santa was indeed very good to Harry! He got so many toys! But he breaks them very quickly after like 30 seconds!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> And there is no such thing as "too close" for goldens!  Golden lovers happily indulge them!



My SO was playing with Harry and Harry accidentally bit his hand. It wasn't serious or anything, just a little red. But SO was a little bit pissed off and told him "not to do it again". After a few moment, SO was sitting on the sofa and Harry just came to him and put his head on his lap and looked at him with a sad face. That's Harry's way of saying "sorry"!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Santa was indeed very good to Harry! He got so many toys! But he breaks them very quickly after like 30 seconds!



Their instinct certainly seems to be shred and destroy! Those first few minutes are crucial for the survival rate of fluffy toys! 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> My SO was playing with Harry and Harry accidentally bit his hand. It wasn't serious or anything, just a little red. But SO was a little bit pissed off and told him "not to do it again". After a few moment, SO was sitting on the sofa and Harry just came to him and put his head on his lap and looked at him with a sad face. That's Harry's way of saying "sorry"!



Who could resist such a humble apology! A similar thing happened to my DH when our golden ate a sponge, and my DH was trying to wrestle it away from her! She'd been known to turn up her nose at various brands of canned food, but apparently found a sponge to be a delicacy!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Their instinct certainly seems to be shred and destroy! Those first few minutes are crucial for the survival rate of fluffy toys!
> 
> Who could resist such a humble apology! A similar thing happened to my DH when our golden ate a sponge, and my DH was trying to wrestle it away from her! She'd been known to turn up her nose at various brands of canned food, but apparently found a sponge to be a delicacy!



Your golden turns her nose at canned food too? Lol! She and Harry must be related! Harry only really wants what other humans are eating. We mix dog and human food for him and he starts with human food and sometimes leaves the dog food.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Harry is absolutely adorable, *xiangxiang*! Speaking of pets and food, my Coco is totally over eating her healthy diet and all she wants are kitty snacks. Grrrrr.


----------



## Fabfashion

[FONT=&quot]Happy Monday, everyone! I had some trouble posting yesterday too and tried like Kate did--closed tab, logged off/on, etc. Finally gave up. Glad it's all resolved but I'll copy my text before pressing the post button just in case. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]I'm home this week  with DDs so it's been pretty busy doing arts and crafts (I'm so not  A&C kind of person) but it was fun nonetheless. I have a couple of  hours free this afternoon so I[/FONT][FONT=&quot] tried to rearrange my closet [/FONT][FONT=&quot]and took pics of the  new H goodies. It made me realized that I really need to part with some  items that are pretty but never worn. I guess I've been telling myself  that I like to collect pretty things but they are taking up way too much  space. I'll have to steel myself over the next few days and edit away  some scarves, charms and I think a plume 28 bag that I found too small  (tried downsizing but didn't work). Keeping them for DDs just doesn't  make too much sense. So sad but I can start a new bag fund with it--not  sure what bag yet. I hope I can stick with this pre-NY resolution![/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]xiangxiang, your Harry is too cute! [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Vigee, I'm hoping to do a Hobbit marathon and watch all 3 at once. Your plan in LA sounds really nice, just chilling with your DDs. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]chincac, I'm so envious of all the food and hot weather.[/FONT] Please send some warm weather my way. 
[FONT=&quot]etoile, that video is too funny! So true though.
Kate, glad to hear Mother Nature worked in your favor. 
millicat, have you tried accessing tPF from a different computer and see if you still have the same issue[FONT=&quot]?[/FONT] Must be frustrating to have this going on for so long. No fun at all. Hope [FONT=&quot]it doesn't discouraging you from popping by[FONT=&quot] even j[FONT=&quot]ust a quick hel[FONT=&quot]lo.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
Jadeite, I totally get the Tod's sales. That's how I ended up with 3 pairs of still in the box boots.  Hope your packing is going well. Hug the furkids a little tighter each night. 
MrsOwen, K40 will be smashing! Perhaps your SA can show one to you even if it's not the right color so you can try it out. H colors are just beautiful. You never know what you'll fall in love with.  BTW, [FONT=&quot]your new wallet is very nice and the Trio is very pretty--is it crossbody?[/FONT]
MrsJDS[FONT=&quot], ho[FONT=&quot]pe you get more sn[FONT=&quot]ow. The view is breathtaking. [FONT=&quot]Re: cleaning lad[FONT=&quot]y, I'm che[FONT=&quot]ck[FONT=&quot]ing if my sis-IL[FONT=&quot]'s [FONT=&quot]lady can come to do ours on the weekend as well. I[FONT=&quot]t'll save time with reference as she's been with my SIL for years. She was a[FONT=&quot]ctually the one w[FONT=&quot]ho rec[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]commended[/FONT] our nan[FONT=&quot]ny to us. 

[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT] Hi to everyone else. Hope you're having a great day! 
[/FONT]


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Harry is absolutely adorable, *xiangxiang*! Speaking of pets and food, my Coco is totally over eating her healthy diet and all she wants are kitty snacks. Grrrrr.



*Vigee*, again you are funny! I am sure Coco is a slim cat and doesn't need any diet!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> [FONT=&quot]Happy Monday, everyone! I had some trouble posting yesterday too and tried like Kate did--closed tab, logged off/on, etc. Finally gave up. Glad it's all resolved but I'll copy my text before pressing the post button just in case. [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]I'm home this week  with DDs so it's been pretty busy doing arts and crafts (I'm so not  A&C kind of person) but it was fun nonetheless. I have a couple of  hours free this afternoon so I[/FONT][FONT=&quot] tried to rearrange my closet [/FONT][FONT=&quot]and took pics of the  new H goodies. It made me realized that I really need to part with some  items that are pretty but never worn. I guess I've been telling myself  that I like to collect pretty things but they are taking up way too much  space. I'll have to steel myself over the next few days and edit away  some scarves, charms and I think a plume 28 bag that I found too small  (tried downsizing but didn't work). Keeping them for DDs just doesn't  make too much sense. So sad but I can start a new bag fund with it--not  sure what bag yet. I hope I can stick with this pre-NY resolution![/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]xiangxiang, your Harry is too cute! [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Vigee, I'm hoping to do a Hobbit marathon and watch all 3 at once. Your plan in LA sounds really nice, just chilling with your DDs. [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]chincac, I'm so envious of all the food and hot weather.[/FONT] Please send some warm weather my way.
> [FONT=&quot]etoile, that video is too funny! So true though.
> Kate, glad to hear Mother Nature worked in your favor.
> millicat, have you tried accessing tPF from a different computer and see if you still have the same issue[FONT=&quot]?[/FONT] Must be frustrating to have this going on for so long. No fun at all. Hope [FONT=&quot]it doesn't discouraging you from popping by[FONT=&quot] even j[FONT=&quot]ust a quick hel[FONT=&quot]lo.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
> Jadeite, I totally get the Tod's sales. That's how I ended up with 3 pairs of still in the box boots.  Hope your packing is going well. Hug the furkids a little tighter each night.
> MrsOwen, K40 will be smashing! Perhaps your SA can show one to you even if it's not the right color so you can try it out. H colors are just beautiful. You never know what you'll fall in love with.  BTW, [FONT=&quot]your new wallet is very nice and the Trio is very pretty--is it crossbody?[/FONT]
> MrsJDS[FONT=&quot], ho[FONT=&quot]pe you get more sn[FONT=&quot]ow. The view is breathtaking. [FONT=&quot]Re: cleaning lad[FONT=&quot]y, I'm che[FONT=&quot]ck[FONT=&quot]ing if my sis-IL[FONT=&quot]'s [FONT=&quot]lady can come to do ours on the weekend as well. I[FONT=&quot]t'll save time with reference as she's been with my SIL for years. She was a[FONT=&quot]ctually the one w[FONT=&quot]ho rec[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]commended[/FONT] our nan[FONT=&quot]ny to us.
> 
> [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT] Hi to everyone else. Hope you're having a great day!
> [/FONT]



*Fabfashion*, congrats on your new H goodies! Is this the PdV you have been waiting forever? I have been gradually editing my wardrobe too in the last year and got rid of some bags and SLGs to make room for new items! My new year's resolution is definitely be more careful with what I buy, which will start after the sale season finishes here!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Fabfashion*, congrats on your new H goodies! Is this the PdV you have been waiting forever? I have been gradually editing my wardrobe too in the last year and got rid of some bags and SLGs to make room for new items! My new year's resolution is definitely be more careful with what I buy, which will start after the sale season finishes here!



Hi xiangxiang, yes it's the rose PdV that I've been waiting for. Woohoo!  Trouble is when I was at the store a few weeks ago, they didn't have a rose but they had an orange one. I tried it on and OMG it was gorgeous. I don't ususlly buy the same pattern but I'm so tempted with this one. May be once I get rid of a few things, I may go back for it.  A couple of years ago I passed on the orange dip dye tiger royale and am still kicking myself. Orange has to be the right shade or I turn sickly and this PdV just pops. H is too tempting! 

And I agree, don't start your NYR until sale season finishes. Hehe.


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Your golden turns her nose at canned food too? Lol! She and Harry must be related! Harry only really wants what other humans are eating. We mix dog and human food for him and he starts with human food and sometimes leaves the dog food.



Clearly he has a very refined palate! We mostly cooked for her in her senior years. She was a delicate flower, with sensitive digestion, so of course we catered to her every need! She certainly brought out the mama bear in me.


----------



## etoile de mer

Fabfashion said:


> [FONT=&quot]Happy Monday, everyone! I had some trouble posting yesterday too and tried like Kate did--closed tab, logged off/on, etc. Finally gave up. Glad it's all resolved but I'll copy my text before pressing the post button just in case. [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]I'm home this week  with DDs so it's been pretty busy doing arts and crafts (I'm so not  A&C kind of person) but it was fun nonetheless. I have a couple of  hours free this afternoon so I[/FONT][FONT=&quot] tried to rearrange my closet [/FONT][FONT=&quot]and took pics of the  new H goodies. It made me realized that I really need to part with some  items that are pretty but never worn. I guess I've been telling myself  that I like to collect pretty things but they are taking up way too much  space. I'll have to steel myself over the next few days and edit away  some scarves, charms and I think a plume 28 bag that I found too small  (tried downsizing but didn't work). Keeping them for DDs just doesn't  make too much sense. So sad but I can start a new bag fund with it--not  sure what bag yet. I hope I can stick with this pre-NY resolution![/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]xiangxiang, your Harry is too cute! [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Vigee, I'm hoping to do a Hobbit marathon and watch all 3 at once. Your plan in LA sounds really nice, just chilling with your DDs. [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]chincac, I'm so envious of all the food and hot weather.[/FONT] Please send some warm weather my way.
> [FONT=&quot]etoile, that video is too funny! So true though.
> Kate, glad to hear Mother Nature worked in your favor.
> millicat, have you tried accessing tPF from a different computer and see if you still have the same issue[FONT=&quot]?[/FONT] Must be frustrating to have this going on for so long. No fun at all. Hope [FONT=&quot]it doesn't discouraging you from popping by[FONT=&quot] even j[FONT=&quot]ust a quick hel[FONT=&quot]lo.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
> Jadeite, I totally get the Tod's sales. That's how I ended up with 3 pairs of still in the box boots.  Hope your packing is going well. Hug the furkids a little tighter each night.
> MrsOwen, K40 will be smashing! Perhaps your SA can show one to you even if it's not the right color so you can try it out. H colors are just beautiful. You never know what you'll fall in love with.  BTW, [FONT=&quot]your new wallet is very nice and the Trio is very pretty--is it crossbody?[/FONT]
> MrsJDS[FONT=&quot], ho[FONT=&quot]pe you get more sn[FONT=&quot]ow. The view is breathtaking. [FONT=&quot]Re: cleaning lad[FONT=&quot]y, I'm che[FONT=&quot]ck[FONT=&quot]ing if my sis-IL[FONT=&quot]'s [FONT=&quot]lady can come to do ours on the weekend as well. I[FONT=&quot]t'll save time with reference as she's been with my SIL for years. She was a[FONT=&quot]ctually the one w[FONT=&quot]ho rec[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]commended[/FONT] our nan[FONT=&quot]ny to us.
> 
> [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT] Hi to everyone else. Hope you're having a great day!
> [/FONT]



Hi *Fabfashion*, so fun to see your gorgeous new items! Your pink shawl was well worth the wait! And I can understand why you're still thinking of the orange, as well. Those are the two colors of the Peuple de Vent CSGM that called to me, and I'm not typically an orange girl. Hoping to see one or both colorways if I can get into my boutique soon. 

Which length Farandole did you decide on? I'm sure you'll thoroughly enjoy it, so  very beautiful in its simplicity. Still one of my favorite necklaces. 

That sounds like a perfect solution regarding your cleaning help. Sending best wishes that it works out!


----------



## Fabfashion

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Fabfashion*, so fun to see your gorgeous new items! Your pink shawl was well worth the wait! And I can understand why you're still thinking of the orange, as well. Those are the two colors of the Peuple de Vent CSGM that called to me, and I'm not typically an orange girl. Hoping to see one or both colorways if I can get into my boutique soon.
> 
> Which length Farandole did you decide on? I'm sure you'll thoroughly enjoy it, so  very beautiful in its simplicity. Still one of my favorite necklaces.
> 
> That sounds like a perfect solution regarding your cleaning help. Sending best wishes that it works out!


Thanks, etoile. I highly recommend running to your local H boutique immediately.  I've never been so besotted with any scarf/shawl as much as I do this one. Orange looks so different than the pink because of the brown and blue accents highlight different parts of the shawl than the pink. It was a tough decision for me. 

Farandole is 120cm. Was debating back and forth between that and 160 but I kept hearing the 160 could be heavy. I want to use it with my K wallet as well if the need arises. Can't wait to take it out for a spin on NY's day. My BFF's birthday falls on that day so we usually have brunch with a big group of friends that have known each other for ages.


----------



## etoile de mer

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, etoile. I highly recommend running to your local H boutique immediately.  I've never been so besotted with any scarf/shawl as much as I do this one. Orange looks so different than the pink because of the brown and blue accents highlight different parts of the shawl than the pink. It was a tough decision for me.
> 
> Farandole is 120cm. Was debating back and forth between that and 160 but I kept hearing the 160 could be heavy. I want to use it with my K wallet as well if the need arises. Can't wait to take it out for a spin on NY's day. My BFF's birthday falls on that day so we usually have brunch with a big group of friends that have known each other for ages.



Hopefully I can get in soon, at least to see it. My H is nutty busy this time of year, so want to wait until after the holidays. Will be much more enjoyable, plus hopefully some SS items will have arrived!

I think the 120 is a wonderful length, and I imagine you'll really enjoy it. I thought the 160 was very heavy, and as the 120 is still substantial, I couldn't imagine wearing anything heavier!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang, Vigee, my Raine is picky with what she eats but lately she's been getting fat--went from 5.5 lbs to over 8 lbs which is a huge jump. Am taking her to the vet tomorrow to see if it's because my DDs have been giving the furkids their snacks or something else more serious.


----------



## katekluet

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi *kate*, I haven't really bought much. I ordered a pair of boots by Burberry from Net a Porter but they haven't been delivered yet.
> 
> New year's eve we will be in a local award winning Persian restaurant which are doing a banquet. Can't wait!



Oh XiangXiang, a special Persian banquet sounds wonderful!!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi everyone!

Tomorrow will be the coldest day of our ski trip.  No overnight snowfall, just a drop in temperature so I will again be skiing on sheets of ice and man made snow.  And when I look out the window of my chalet, I still look at my pastoral setting.  Green grass abounds.  Not a stick of snow on the ground!  This is so odd!  

FabF - love your new H purchases.  I'm without any H items with me so I go on PF to get my fix.  I have a farandole too, but in the 160 length.  I wear it on average 4-5 times a week.  I get so much use out of it!  I think you should get the orange PDV too.  Sounds like you will regret it.   Is the plume you are planning to give up the one you recently (in the past year) purchased?

Xiang - Harry is so cute.  He looks like a very happy dog and well loved too!

Vigee - even though the temp will be mild in LA, it will be much better than east coast weather and besides,it will give you ample opportunity to layer the H items!  Bring on silks and CSGMs!

Etoile - I so relate with you about dogs with sensitive tummies.  My goldendoodle has a very sensitive tummy and if we give her something she really wants (fatty meat) but is bad for her, we could find a load in the house overnight.  So we are really careful what we feed her that is not dog food!

MrsO - lucky you that you will be able to try on a K40.  I can't wait to see it!  I know my local store does not get many in that size in.  It seems like generally that more K35s are being purchased (or is it offered?) worldwide, just based on what I see revealed here.

My NYE plans are pretty low key.  My BFF is also up with her family so they will come over on NYE for dinner and pink champagne (my fave!).  Last year we did the same and none of us could stay up past 11pm!  I expect more of the same this year, esp since we have to ski the next day LOL.  I also won't be dressing up - all I have are lounge pants and dry wick tops to wear apres ski.  And definitely no H or bling here!


----------



## katekluet

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Fabfashion*, congrats on your new H goodies! Is this the PdV you have been waiting forever? I have been gradually editing my wardrobe too in the last year and got rid of some bags and SLGs to make room for new items! My new year's resolution is definitely be more careful with what I buy, which will start after the sale season finishes here!


Looks like Harry had a great Christmas!
FabF, love your new goodies, such a versatile necklace to wear with everything and a great scarf!
I was smiling thinking of you saving H treasures for your DDs....mine would sell mine in a minute and buy a kayak or something )
Etoile, do you have a dog right now?


----------



## Fabfashion

etoile de mer said:


> Hopefully I can get in soon, at least to see it. My H is nutty busy this time of year, so want to wait until after the holidays. Will be much more enjoyable, plus hopefully some SS items will have arrived!
> 
> I think the 120 is a wonderful length, and I imagine you'll really enjoy it. I thought the 160 was very heavy, and as the 120 is still substantial, I couldn't imagine wearing anything heavier!


Can your ask your SA to hold the PdV for you until you can come in? My store got some SS scarves a few weeks ago. There were a couple of pretty ones but it's so darn cold here that I can't think of any silks right now. I'm also terrible at tying a scarf as an accessory to an outfit and use it mostly under my coat/jacket so I think I may stop buying 90 silks unless it's something special.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Tomorrow will be the coldest day of our ski trip.  No overnight snowfall, just a drop in temperature so I will again be skiing on sheets of ice and man made snow.  And when I look out the window of my chalet, I still look at my pastoral setting.  Green grass abounds.  Not a stick of snow on the ground!  This is so odd!
> 
> FabF - love your new H purchases.  I'm without any H items with me so I go on PF to get my fix.  I have a farandole too, but in the 160 length.  I wear it on average 4-5 times a week.  I get so much use out of it!  I think you should get the orange PDV too.  Sounds like you will regret it.   Is the plume you are planning to give up the one you recently (in the past year) purchased?
> 
> Xiang - Harry is so cute.  He looks like a very happy dog and well loved too!
> 
> Vigee - even though the temp will be mild in LA, it will be much better than east coast weather and besides,it will give you ample opportunity to layer the H items!  Bring on silks and CSGMs!
> 
> Etoile - I so relate with you about dogs with sensitive tummies.  My goldendoodle has a very sensitive tummy and if we give her something she really wants (fatty meat) but is bad for her, we could find a load in the house overnight.  So we are really careful what we feed her that is not dog food!
> 
> MrsO - lucky you that you will be able to try on a K40.  I can't wait to see it!  I know my local store does not get many in that size in.  It seems like generally that more K35s are being purchased (or is it offered?) worldwide, just based on what I see revealed here.
> 
> My NYE plans are pretty low key.  My BFF is also up with her family so they will come over on NYE for dinner and pink champagne (my fave!).  Last year we did the same and none of us could stay up past 11pm!  I expect more of the same this year, esp since we have to ski the next day LOL.  I also won't be dressing up - all I have are lounge pants and dry wick tops to wear apres ski.  And definitely no H or bling here!


MrsJDS, Mother Nature has a very weird sense of humor sometimes. Hopefully, there's hot chocolate and warm fire at the end of each of your ski day. Stay warm!  Pink champagne sounds like just the special thing to celebrate NYE with. Do you have a particular label you can recommend? A bunch of us with kiddies get together every year for potluck dinner at my other BFF's place and we do the count down around 10:00 pm so the kiddies don't have to stay up too late. It's fun and there's always too much food.


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> Looks like Harry had a great Christmas!
> FabF, love your new goodies, such a versatile necklace to wear with everything and a great scarf!
> I was smiling thinking of you saving H treasures for your DDs....mine would sell mine in a minute and buy a kayak or something )
> Etoile, do you have a dog right now?


Thanks, Kate! My DH is a hoarder and would love for me to keep everything for DDs. He's planning to pass them his watches and probably mechanical tools. Lol. Luckily one DD seems to be tomboyish but who knows what they'll like in the future.


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> MrsJDS, Mother Nature has a very weird sense of humor sometimes. Hopefully, there's hot chocolate and warm fire at the end of each of your ski day. Stay warm!  Pink champagne sounds like just the special thing to celebrate NYE with. Do you have a particular label you can recommend? A bunch of us with kiddies get together every year for potluck dinner at my other BFF's place and we do the count down around 10:00 pm so the kiddies don't have to stay up too late. It's fun and there's always too much food.


Hi FabF - normally I pick up the pink Veuve.  This time we have two kinds: one is Moet & Chandon and the other I can't recall but I will find out for you tomorrow!  Your NYE plans sounds fabulous (lots of potluck food - yay!) and kid friendly!  

BTW I too find it hard to wear silks under a coat.  They don't seem to work for me.  I like silks on a sweater or a top but I find once I put on a coat the nice knot I have made gets squashed or pushed around.


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsJDS said:


> Etoile - I so relate with you about dogs with sensitive tummies.  My goldendoodle has a very sensitive tummy and if we give her something she really wants (fatty meat) but is bad for her, we could find a load in the house overnight.  So we are really careful what we feed her that is not dog food!



*MrsJDS*, Please give your goldendoodle a snuggle for me, when you are reunited! Love all the doodles!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Hi FabF - normally I pick up the pink Veuve.  This time we have two kinds: one is Moet & Chandon and the other I can't recall but I will find out for you tomorrow!  Your NYE plans sounds fabulous (lots of potluck food - yay!) and kid friendly!
> 
> BTW I too find it hard to wear silks under a coat.  They don't seem to work for me.  I like silks on a sweater or a top but I find once I put on a coat the nice knot I have made gets squashed or pushed around.


Thanks for the info on the pink champagne, MrsJDS. I'm usually a red wine gal but NYE calls for some festive bubbly.  

Perhaps our cafe friends here who accessorize with scarves can let us know how not to mess up the scarf knot when worn under a coat? A couple of times I just brought my scarf to the office and tied it there.


----------



## etoile de mer

katekluet said:


> Looks like Harry had a great Christmas!
> FabF, love your new goodies, such a versatile necklace to wear with everything and a great scarf!
> I was smiling thinking of you saving H treasures for your DDs....mine would sell mine in a minute and buy a kayak or something )
> Etoile, do you have a dog right now?



So cute, *Kate*, that your DD would likely prefer outdoor gear! No, sadly we don't have a dog right now. We really miss having one, but have been feeling a bit overwhelmed recently, and think it best to wait. In the meanwhile, I take advantage of every opportunity I'm presented with, to visit with furry friends!


----------



## Maedi

Katekluet, the Pinot tasting sounds great. I have been to one and the party got pretty witty and fun. The outcome was surprising, too.
MrsJDS, the view from your chalet is lovely. Snow hit the mountains here to the delight of skiers. In the valley, it is cold but dry.
Xiangxiang, adorable doggie. We didn't gift our dogs anything.
Vigee, your trip to DDs sounds great. I remember you like gnocchi at the Italian restaurant.
Etoile, I threatened myself with yoga (albeit gentle yoga), too but haven't made it yet. All I want to do is sit in my chair, drink tea or coffee, cuddle with the animals and watch the birds at the feeder. And go for walks.
I wasn't able to post either yesterday. Waves to all the lovely café ladies.


----------



## MSO13

etoile de mer said:


> I was recently reminded of this very funny video - "It's Getting Real in the Whole Foods Parking Lot".
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx4-ULOW3q4
> 
> It even has it's own Wikipedia entry!
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/It's_Getting_Real_in_the_Whole_Foods_Parking_Lot
> 
> It was originally posted a few years ago, but it still makes me laugh!  Holidays were the worst at my local store, where I witnessed people yelling at each other over parking spots! I shop there much less now, having decamped to a local natural grocer. Here to report I'm a much happier shopper, now!



I never saw this but it's so true! I frequent several city Whole Foods and the parking lot is cutthroat! I drive a sneaky quiet Prius but I'm an aggressive New Yorker so I am probably one of those jerks in the song!


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> [FONT=&quot]Happy Monday, everyone! I had some trouble posting yesterday too and tried like Kate did--closed tab, logged off/on, etc. Finally gave up. Glad it's all resolved but I'll copy my text before pressing the post button just in case. [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]I'm home this week  with DDs so it's been pretty busy doing arts and crafts (I'm so not  A&C kind of person) but it was fun nonetheless. I have a couple of  hours free this afternoon so I[/FONT][FONT=&quot] tried to rearrange my closet [/FONT][FONT=&quot]and took pics of the  new H goodies. It made me realized that I really need to part with some  items that are pretty but never worn. I guess I've been telling myself  that I like to collect pretty things but they are taking up way too much  space. I'll have to steel myself over the next few days and edit away  some scarves, charms and I think a plume 28 bag that I found too small  (tried downsizing but didn't work). Keeping them for DDs just doesn't  make too much sense. So sad but I can start a new bag fund with it--not  sure what bag yet. I hope I can stick with this pre-NY resolution![/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]xiangxiang, your Harry is too cute! [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Vigee, I'm hoping to do a Hobbit marathon and watch all 3 at once. Your plan in LA sounds really nice, just chilling with your DDs. [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]chincac, I'm so envious of all the food and hot weather.[/FONT] Please send some warm weather my way.
> [FONT=&quot]etoile, that video is too funny! So true though.
> Kate, glad to hear Mother Nature worked in your favor.
> millicat, have you tried accessing tPF from a different computer and see if you still have the same issue[FONT=&quot]?[/FONT] Must be frustrating to have this going on for so long. No fun at all. Hope [FONT=&quot]it doesn't discouraging you from popping by[FONT=&quot] even j[FONT=&quot]ust a quick hel[FONT=&quot]lo.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
> Jadeite, I totally get the Tod's sales. That's how I ended up with 3 pairs of still in the box boots.  Hope your packing is going well. Hug the furkids a little tighter each night.
> MrsOwen, K40 will be smashing! Perhaps your SA can show one to you even if it's not the right color so you can try it out. H colors are just beautiful. You never know what you'll fall in love with.  BTW, [FONT=&quot]your new wallet is very nice and the Trio is very pretty--is it crossbody?[/FONT]
> MrsJDS[FONT=&quot], ho[FONT=&quot]pe you get more sn[FONT=&quot]ow. The view is breathtaking. [FONT=&quot]Re: cleaning lad[FONT=&quot]y, I'm che[FONT=&quot]ck[FONT=&quot]ing if my sis-IL[FONT=&quot]'s [FONT=&quot]lady can come to do ours on the weekend as well. I[FONT=&quot]t'll save time with reference as she's been with my SIL for years. She was a[FONT=&quot]ctually the one w[FONT=&quot]ho rec[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]commended[/FONT] our nan[FONT=&quot]ny to us.
> 
> [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT] Hi to everyone else. Hope you're having a great day!
> [/FONT]



Yay! You got your Rose PdV  Such great gifts, I saw how well the twillys match your B & K, perfect choices! Good luck with your edits, I already have a few things I should part with myself but it's hard to decide how to go about it and all that. 

I second MrsJDS recommendation of the Pink Veuve, I give that as a gift often and it's always a big hit!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yay! You got your Rose PdV  Such great gifts, I saw how well the twillys match your B & K, perfect choices! Good luck with your edits, I already have a few things I should part with myself but it's hard to decide how to go about it and all that.
> 
> I second MrsJDS recommendation of the Pink Veuve, I give that as a gift often and it's always a big hit!


Thank you so much, MrsOwen. I'm so excited and can't wait to wear it when I go back to the office next week.  

I'm definitely going to our local liquor store tomorrow. I'm feeling bubbly just thinking of it.


----------



## MSO13

so much happening on this thread today! I'm sure I'm missing stuff but I've enjoyed seeing what everyone is up to.

I had a long day running around and I'm feeling a little frustrated as DH is much more deliberate (aka slow as molasses) when it comes to making decisions. I see something I like, make sure it fits in the budget and go for it. I usually can visualize the whole picture even with just one piece of the puzzle, DH needs everything laid out for him. I think this is why our last projects have dragged on for so long. Long story short, I've found a beautiful but pricey tile that I want to use on an accent wall in our large shower. It's of course on sale but only through tomorrow evening. Next time it's on sale will be in a year. I'm ready to pull the trigger and order what we need, DH wants every other item in the bath picked out and priced before committing to this tile. I'm confident that I can find all the other elements and make them work with this special but pretty neutral tile, he's worried that I won't. There has been much debate this evening and I'm fed up. I was ready to order and then go to wallpaper showrooms and be done with this project this week. Now I can see it dragging on for eternity. Thanks for letting me vent, I'm going to try to get to bed and not think about tile!


----------



## Millicat

Morning 
It's a cold -4 celcius here again today, not cold for some of our Scandinavian ladies but in the SW of UK it is 
I'm struggling to get back into the swing of working having had several days off at Christmas !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Good morning, ladies and Happy Tuesday!

*xiangxiang*, your Persian banquet sounds divine for New Year's Eve! I am anticipating you in a food coma on New Year's Day, lol. 

*kate*, my DDs already know which H bags they are receiving from me and they love them. Definitely, they plan on keeping them. 

*MrsJDS*, the coldest day of the year is today? Brrr. Bundle up and you will not feel a thing. Skiing on ice is another story, I give you enormous credit for even trying it! Your pink champagne New Year's Eve sounds delightful. Also, for LA my intention is to pack lots of layers for the month, plus I can always borrow my DDs sweaters and tees. 

*FabF* and *xiangxiang*, my "little" furball Coco is almost 13-14 pounds in weight. I don't have her on a diet to lose weight, lol. It's just that she prefers her kitty snacks over her real food and it's gotten to the point where I have to cut back on giving her treats. Love her to pieces! She is such a nugget. 

*etoile*, I am heading to H early this morning to look at SS 15. My SA is holding a de Mer au Ciel 140cm for me and my fingers are crossed that it coordinates with my anemone B35. 

*FabF*, love your new PdV and a Tigre Royal in orange?  

Love the Farandole necklace but I mainly wear GHW, so I'm not sure that it will get much use on a weekly basis. I have been really trying to buy from H only the pieces that fill a void in my closet and items that I know will be worn ~ this said after completely going H overboard during the last few years and recently editing pieces. 

New Year's Eve? We are staying home this year and I am not planning on doing anything exciting, just relaxing in front of the TV with DH. After all the preparation for Christmas, my new and hopefully soon forgotten housekeeping duties plus packing for LA, I don't have it in me to rally for the occasion. I am on overload as it is, lol. Also, I'm not sure that I will even make it until midnight!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi *Milli*, so glad to see that you are back! When do you expect your antique vintage jewelry pieces to arrive? Pics, please when they do. 

*MrsO*, I read a statistic somewhere that stated over 90% of the population can't visualize a finished decorating project. You can and so can I and that's exactly why I understand your frustration with your DH. My DH doesn't even like change, let alone something new! During one renovation project for our home I had the carpenter make wood wall radiator covers with beautiful classic molding. After they were installed my DH threw a FIT and said he was going to take them all off until we received so many compliments on them. Ahhh, the good old days! 

Can you simply order the tiles and explain afterwards? I was the general contractor on all of our decorating and renovations, it was a lot of work but well worth it in the end.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, Mrs. O, I'd be furious with DH!  Sometimes you just have to ACT.  I hope he relents and you can get your sale tile!
Milli, that IS cold for you.  Stay cozy, if possible!
Pink champagne?  Did someone say pink champagne?!
Talk of canine fussy eaters is so funny.  Our Henry will eat anything that sits still.  He can't ingest quickly enough, and doesn't bother to chew.  Miss Olive sniffs suspiciously over everything she's offered and has been known to clean her bowl and leave a "hidden" pill neatly in the center.  Those two could not be more different.


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsOwen3 said:


> so much happening on this thread today! I'm sure I'm missing stuff but I've enjoyed seeing what everyone is up to.
> 
> I had a long day running around and I'm feeling a little frustrated as DH is much more deliberate (aka slow as molasses) when it comes to making decisions. I see something I like, make sure it fits in the budget and go for it. I usually can visualize the whole picture even with just one piece of the puzzle, DH needs everything laid out for him. I think this is why our last projects have dragged on for so long. Long story short, I've found a beautiful but pricey tile that I want to use on an accent wall in our large shower. It's of course on sale but only through tomorrow evening. Next time it's on sale will be in a year. I'm ready to pull the trigger and order what we need, DH wants every other item in the bath picked out and priced before committing to this tile. I'm confident that I can find all the other elements and make them work with this special but pretty neutral tile, he's worried that I won't. There has been much debate this evening and I'm fed up. I was ready to order and then go to wallpaper showrooms and be done with this project this week. Now I can see it dragging on for eternity. Thanks for letting me vent, I'm going to try to get to bed and not think about tile!



*MrsO*, Hoping you decided to order the tile! Especially as you note it will be a neutral accent, I'm sure you can make it work. My husband and I both love design, and can pour over plans for ages, happily discussing all the details. Mostly we agree, but we once had an argument about where the trash can would go in a pending bath renovation.  We laughed about it later, but it was a heated disagreement!


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *etoile*, I am heading to H early this morning to look at SS 15. My SA is holding a de Mer au Ciel 140cm for me and my fingers are crossed that it coordinates with my anemone B35.
> 
> New Year's Eve? We are staying home this year and I am not planning on doing anything exciting, just relaxing in front of the TV with DH. After all the preparation for Christmas, my new and hopefully soon forgotten housekeeping duties plus packing for LA, I don't have it in me to rally for the occasion. I am on overload as it is, lol. Also, I'm not sure that I will even make it until midnight!



Hi *Vigee*, Looking forward to hearing about your H visit! I feel like I've lost steam in keeping up with upcoming offerings, it's feeling like too much work! And I still have not warmed to the new scarf website interface.  However, all this is good for my budget! 

Your New Year's Eve plans are similar to ours. Happy to just have a quiet, relaxing evening!


----------



## etoile de mer

Maedi said:


> Etoile, I threatened myself with yoga (albeit gentle yoga), too but haven't made it yet. All I want to do is sit in my chair, drink tea or coffee, cuddle with the animals and watch the birds at the feeder. And go for walks.



Hi *Maedi*, I think if my (incredibly easy to get to) yoga studio was a more traditional practice, it would be an easier sell. I don't even like getting hot and sweaty!  But I've had a slow recovery from an ankle injury last year, and keep thinking being hot while stretching will allow more mobility. There's a continent that love hot yogamaybe I can become one of them? :wondering I agree though, the instinct this time of year is to relax, and conserve energy!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Vigee*, Looking forward to hearing about your H visit! I feel like I've lost steam in keeping up with upcoming offerings, it's feeling like too much work! And I still have not warmed to the new scarf website interface.  However, all this is good for my budget!
> 
> Your New Year's Eve plans are similar to ours. Happy to just have a quiet, relaxing evening!



Hi *etoile*, my 5-minute expedition to H was a success. I am not much of an in-person shopper ~ mostly online for me. Here is the De La Mer Au Ciel GM that came home with me. Love it.


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi *etoile*, my 5-minute expedition to H was a success. I am not much of an in-person shopper ~ mostly online for me. Here is the De La Mer Au Ciel GM that came home with me. Love it.



That looks beautiful on you, *Vigee*! Thanks so much for sharing. I really like this pattern in the 140/larger scale.  Wondering if there might be a blue/green CW for me! 

I admire your efficient shopping trips! I'm getting better at going with my first instinct when making purchases. More often than not, it's the items I've had reservations about that go unused! I'm continuing on my closet/drawer cleaning out project today. I've at least made a first pass, and am now organizing boxes of giveaways to take this afternoon. Some of the items are unworn, with tags!  Thankfully none purchased recently, as I've consciously tried to only acquire what I really love. Second round of editing will be a bit harder, I think!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi *etoile*, my 5-minute expedition to H was a success. I am not much of an in-person shopper ~ mostly online for me. Here is the De La Mer Au Ciel GM that came home with me. Love it.


OMG, this is absolutely gorgeous! It looks stunning on you, Vigee!


----------



## Fabfashion

Millicat said:


> Morning
> It's a cold -4 celcius here again today, not cold for some of our Scandinavian ladies but in the SW of UK it is
> I'm struggling to get back into the swing of working having had several days off at Christmas !


That's just as cold as here, Millicat! And it'll be -6 tomorrow. Brrr. Hope you're all bundled up. The 2 snow storms that we had a few weeks back all melted away and we didn't have any white Christmas. Looks like there may be some snow coming this weekend just in time for me to get to work on Monday. Bummer.


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> Oh, Mrs. O, I'd be furious with DH!  Sometimes you just have to ACT.  I hope he relents and you can get your sale tile!
> Milli, that IS cold for you.  Stay cozy, if possible!
> Pink champagne?  Did someone say pink champagne?!
> Talk of canine fussy eaters is so funny.  Our Henry will eat anything that sits still.  He can't ingest quickly enough, and doesn't bother to chew.  Miss Olive sniffs suspiciously over everything she's offered and has been known to clean her bowl and leave a "hidden" pill neatly in the center.  Those two could not be more different.


Mindi, your description of your 2 furry kids are just too funny.  It's a wrestling match with our Raine when we have to give her a pill, and she's not even 10 lbs! She'll eat snacks all day if we let her though but she doesn't chew just swallow. Twice now she got her treats stuck in her throat and nearly gave me a heart attack. She was wheezing and screeching trying to cough it up and I had to pull it out of her throat. It was scary. Now I give her only little pieces but still have to watch that she doesn't just gobble them down. Right now my Nappy is whining around the house since the other 2 furkids have gone to the vet with my DH. If only he knows where they're going. Lol.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Maedi*, I think if my (incredibly easy to get to) yoga studio was a more traditional practice, it would be an easier sell. I don't even like getting hot and sweaty!  But I've had a slow recovery from an ankle injury last year, and keep thinking being hot while stretching will allow more mobility. There's a continent that love hot yoga&#8230;maybe I can become one of them? :wondering I agree though, the instinct this time of year is to relax, and conserve energy!


Maedi and etoile, I've long given up including working out of any kind to my NY resolution list. I even skipped gym classes when I was young. I'm bad that way. I know as I get older I should work out more to stay healthy (and I eat a lot of chocolate too). I'm just too lazy. I try to go for walks during lunch a few times a week but as it gets cold that gets reduced to 1-2 times a week. My GF got herself a very hot trainer and she goes 3-4 times a week. May be I should try that.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoile de mer said:


> So cute, *Kate*, that your DD would likely prefer outdoor gear! No, sadly we don't have a dog right now. We really miss having one, but have been feeling a bit overwhelmed recently, and think it best to wait. In the meanwhile, I take advantage of every opportunity I'm presented with, to visit with furry friends!


You're welcome to visit our 3 furrykids any time, etoile.  They'd very much welcome every hug they can get since they've been rather neglected since DDs came.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The boyz go shopping:

"On the count of 3, we crash through the window and grab that Himalayan Croc bag with the diamond hardware."


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> so much happening on this thread today! I'm sure I'm missing stuff but I've enjoyed seeing what everyone is up to.
> 
> I had a long day running around and I'm feeling a little frustrated as DH is much more deliberate (aka slow as molasses) when it comes to making decisions. I see something I like, make sure it fits in the budget and go for it. I usually can visualize the whole picture even with just one piece of the puzzle, DH needs everything laid out for him. I think this is why our last projects have dragged on for so long. Long story short, I've found a beautiful but pricey tile that I want to use on an accent wall in our large shower. It's of course on sale but only through tomorrow evening. Next time it's on sale will be in a year. I'm ready to pull the trigger and order what we need, DH wants every other item in the bath picked out and priced before committing to this tile. I'm confident that I can find all the other elements and make them work with this special but pretty neutral tile, he's worried that I won't. There has been much debate this evening and I'm fed up. I was ready to order and then go to wallpaper showrooms and be done with this project this week. Now I can see it dragging on for eternity. Thanks for letting me vent, I'm going to try to get to bed and not think about tile!


MrsOwen, hope you were able to pick up the tiles before the sale ends. My DH can't visualize anything. Sometimes I wonder if it's on purpose so I don't buy the particular item. Depending on how your DH thinks, can you assure him that you'll still be within the budget once you get these tiles and the rest of the items? I do the budget at our house so as long as it's covered, DH is fine with it (unless he really doesn't like how something looks which is rare). G'luck and please let us know how it goes. 

PS Sometimes I go shopping without my DH, buys it and tells him later along with the store doesn't accept returns.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Maedi said:


> Katekluet, the Pinot tasting sounds great. I have been to one and the party got pretty witty and fun. The outcome was surprising, too.
> MrsJDS, the view from your chalet is lovely. Snow hit the mountains here to the delight of skiers. In the valley, it is cold but dry.
> Xiangxiang, adorable doggie. We didn't gift our dogs anything.
> Vigee, your trip to DDs sounds great. I remember you like gnocchi at the Italian restaurant.
> Etoile, I threatened myself with yoga (albeit gentle yoga), too but haven't made it yet. All I want to do is sit in my chair, drink tea or coffee, cuddle with the animals and watch the birds at the feeder. And go for walks.
> I wasn't able to post either yesterday. Waves to all the lovely café ladies.





MrsOwen3 said:


> I never saw this but it's so true! I frequent several city Whole Foods and the parking lot is cutthroat! I drive a sneaky quiet Prius but I'm an aggressive New Yorker so I am probably one of those jerks in the song!





Madam Bijoux said:


> The boyz go shopping:
> 
> "On the count of 3, we crash through the window and grab that Himalayan Croc bag with the diamond hardware."



Gosh, this thread is really moving the past few days and the many topics ~ I am over-thinking about what to post, lol. 

*Maedi*, you are so right, the gnocchi is out of this world at Madeo. My absolute favorite dinner! I just changed our reservation until the end of January and my DDs are going to be so disappointed. My bet is that we will get there long before January ends. 

*FabF*, just read your post about watching a Hobbit marathon. You go, girl! Gotta hand it to you!

*MrsJDS*, love your no-H vacation, it sounds delightful. I took very little H with me to the Bahamas, just a few scarves and sandals.

*MrsO*, I can find a parking space at our Whole Foods because I am there at 7:55am, right before it opens. Trader Joe's is a parking lot disaster where I live and I won't even attempt it ~ I send DH to shop there.

*Madam*, it looks like the boys love shopping. Thanks for the visual, it made me laugh!

Yoga is definitely NOT for me, not in any form. Hot yoga sounds like a breeding ground for bacteria IMO. On a more positive note, I do hear it is great exercise and have been tempted to try it but have restrained myself. My idea of going to the gym is cycling for a half hour and lifting free weights for another half hour while listening to music. Let's see if I get there this weekend! I mean, the gym is in the condo and only a few steps away.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> The boyz go shopping:
> 
> "On the count of 3, we crash through the window and grab that Himalayan Croc bag with the diamond hardware."


Madam, the boys have good taste!


----------



## etoile de mer

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Maedi*, I think if my (incredibly easy to get to) yoga studio was a more traditional practice, it would be an easier sell. I don't even like getting hot and sweaty!  But I've had a slow recovery from an ankle injury last year, and keep thinking being hot while stretching will allow more mobility. There's a continent that love hot yoga&#8230;maybe I can become one of them? :wondering I agree though, the instinct this time of year is to relax, and conserve energy!



Spell check strikes again! I just noticed that when I wrote "contingent" in the post above, it changed it to continent! 



Fabfashion said:


> Maedi and etoile, I've long given up including working out of any kind to my NY resolution list. I even skipped gym classes when I was young. I'm bad that way. I know as I get older I should work out more to stay healthy (and I eat a lot of chocolate too). I'm just too lazy. I try to go for walks during lunch a few times a week but as it gets cold that gets reduced to 1-2 times a week. My GF got herself a very hot trainer and she goes 3-4 times a week. May be I should try that.



*Fabfashion*, I've just always been so active until until the past few years. For various reasons I haven't been able to exercise as much, and I feel so much better when I do! Getting started back up is the harder part, then momentum kicks in, and it feels easier! :robot: I want to feel stronger and more fit this coming year!


----------



## etoile de mer

Fabfashion said:


> You're welcome to visit our 3 furrykids any time, etoile.  They'd very much welcome every hug they can get since they've been rather neglected since DDs came.


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Yoga is definitely NOT for me, not in any form. Hot yoga sounds *like a breeding ground for bacteria IMO*. On a more positive note, I do hear it is great exercise and have been tempted to try it but have restrained myself. My idea of going to the gym is cycling for a half hour and lifting free weights for another half hour while listening to music. Let's see if I get there this weekend! I mean, the gym is in the condo and only a few steps away.



Likely true of all gyms! Very important I think, to bring one's own mat and towel! Yoga of any sort, is so wonderful for stretching and strengthening. Stretching often seems to get ignored in other exercise programs. I like Pilates for the same reason.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoile de mer said:


> Likely true of all gyms! Very important I think, to bring one's own mat and towel! Yoga of any sort, is so wonderful for stretching and strengthening. Stretching often seems to get ignored in other exercise programs. I like Pilates for the same reason.



*etoile*, love pilates! Did it all the time when I lived in NYC and even the pilates classes are beneficial. I know there are pilates studios out here in the suburbs but I just don't FEEL like trying them out. My best bet is still going to the gym and exercising while listening to music.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> FabF - love your new H purchases.  I'm without any H items with me so I go on PF to get my fix.  I have a farandole too, but in the 160 length.  I wear it on average 4-5 times a week.  I get so much use out of it!  I think you should get the orange PDV too.  Sounds like you will regret it.   Is the plume you are planning to give up the one you recently (in the past year) purchased?



Hi MrsJDS, how's your ski day today? Was it sunny at least? I forgot to respond to your question about my Plume. It's the 28 that I got this past spring. Should have gotten a 32 instead. Now I don't feel right getting a 32 until I get rid of the 28, and also not sure if I want a plume overall. My DH is not a big fan of this style saying it looks too boxy. He appreciates bags that are more complicated looking--makes him think it's worth the money because of the work that goes into it. I think a Plume is difficult to make but it looks understated. Oh well, I'm carrying it not him. If only the handles can go over the shoulder when wearing a coat. Still thinking about it at this point.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *etoile*, love pilates! Did it all the time when I lived in NYC and even the pilates classes are beneficial. I know there are pilates studios out here in the suburbs but I just don't FEEL like trying them out. My best bet is still going to the gym and exercising while listening to music.



Vigee and etoile, I like Pilates too. Used to do that a few years back. This and an elliptical are probably 2 things I like to do. For now, it's taking it easy until inspiration struck aka clothes don't fit. Lol. I just booked a massage for this Friday. Can't wait!


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *etoile*, love pilates! Did it all the time when I lived in NYC and even the pilates classes are beneficial. I know there are pilates studios out here in the suburbs but I just don't FEEL like trying them out. My best bet is still going to the gym and exercising while listening to music.



*Vigee* -  I think your plan of cycling and free weights, sounds great! In college, I used to cycle on a stationary bike, and study at the same time. It could be extra reading time, for you!  I did Pilates in the past, too, and loved it! I got spoiled by one-on-one training. I'd like to see if I can work one or two sessions a week into our budget. The hot yoga is so convenient and relatively inexpensive, so will at least give it a try. My husband still wants to get me out cycling on the weekends. He goes on very long (multi hour) mountain bike rides, and sends me gorgeous vista view photos en route, to entice me. We'd have to start with much, much shorter rides!


----------



## etoile de mer

Fabfashion said:


> Hi MrsJDS, how's your ski day today? Was it sunny at least? I forgot to respond to your question about my Plume. It's the 28 that I got this past spring. Should have gotten a 32 instead. Now I don't feel right getting a 32 until I get rid of the 28, and also not sure if I want a plume overall. My DH is not a big fan of this style saying it looks too boxy. He appreciates bags that are more complicated looking--makes him think it's worth the money because of the work that goes into it. I think a Plume is difficult to make but it looks understated. Oh well, I'm carrying it not him. If only the handles can go over the shoulder when wearing a coat. Still thinking about it at this point.



The plume is so elegant! So sorry to hear the 28 wasn't a good fit. One of those darn learning experiences!


----------



## etoile de mer

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee and etoile, I like Pilates too. Used to do that a few years back. This and an elliptical are probably 2 things I like to do. For now, it's taking it easy until inspiration struck aka clothes don't fit. Lol. I just booked a massage for this Friday. Can't wait!



*Fabfashion*, I like the elliptical, too. Easy on the joints! We had a rowing machine many years ago, and it hurt my knee joints if I used it too frequently. Your massage sounds wonderful. Another thing I'd like to schedule weekly!


----------



## MSO13

Another busy day with lots of posts!

Vigee, congrats-that La Mer looks smashing on you. I saw this CW on Sunday and thought it would look fabulous with Anemone! Good for you with a 5 minute visit to H, I like my SA and end up hanging out and chatting if it's not too crowded. 

I used to do Hot Yoga and at that time in my life I really enjoyed it. I would go at 5am for a 90 minute class. These days I have a home elliptical which I do while catching up on crappy TV shows that DH won't watch. If I had to leave the house I wouldn't work out so this works for me. I got a gym quality one which was a splurge but it's fantastic and we both use it. 

I'm over my frustration with my tile situation. I've decided to wait on it even though the sale is ending. DH is just not feeling it and I saw some wallpaper options today that would compete with it so I think I need to just keep gathering ideas and find something that we're both happy with. While browsing wallpaper I came across the Vivienne Westwood collection with Cole & Sons and her prints were fabulous, totally not the right style for our bath but it made me wonder if any other fashion designers had done wallpaper. A new thing to research. There is an H wallpaper that I'm considering but I think it's too traditional, DH is going for more modern feel. Thanks for the empathy everyone!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi Ladies!  I have been away from the cafe for a day and I have so much catching up to do!!!

Can I share with you how cold it was today?  (As an aside I'm not much of a weather commentator on a day to day basis but this funny weather has me all confused!)  It was -24C at the top and windy!  Still no precipitation so I spent the day on steep black diamonds skiing down ice sheets.  I'm very happy with my skiing considering I only ski this one week a year.  DS is enjoying himself in ski school.  FabF - I would encourage you to put your DDs into ski school.  DS started when he was 3 and now 5 seasons later, he can ski advance hills alongside me.  The cold weather gives me a good excuse apres ski to check out the ski shops. DH makes fun of me because I have to do an obligatory purchase every day after skiing.  I tell him at least it is not H!

MrsO - I'm sorry to hear about your tile woes.  I was going to suggest to you before you came to your own resolution on the tile woe that maybe you tell your husband that if he eventually agreed with your suggestion, he would agree to buy your tile choice at full price.  I did an entire house reno with DH and I found that whenever I suggested anything outrageous (in our case, tiling our entire bathroom with enormous statuario marble tiles), I would let it percolate in him and then I knew he would come around as he often likes my (expensive!) taste.  His joke to people is that "statuario" is italian for "f---k--g expensive".

Vigee - your MdC CSGM is a true winner.  Suits you perfectly and the CW is so wonderful on you.  I'm like you ... a very fast shopper.  My SA laughs at me as all her other clients love to spend hours with her whereas I can't get out of the store fast enough (I always visit H as part of an errand run so I need to hop in and hop out).  I always have her organize all of my goodies in advance so I can come in, select, pay and leave.


----------



## Suncatcher

etoile de mer said:


> *Vigee* -  I think your plan of cycling and free weights, sounds great! In college, I used to cycle on a stationary bike, and study at the same time. It could be extra reading time, for you!  I did Pilates in the past, too, and loved it! I got spoiled by one-on-one training. I'd like to see if I can work one or two sessions a week into our budget. The hot yoga is so convenient and relatively inexpensive, so will at least give it a try. My husband still wants to get me out cycling on the weekends. He goes on very long (multi hour) mountain bike rides, and sends me gorgeous vista view photos en route, to entice me. We'd have to start with much, much shorter rides!


Etoile - my husband also wants me to get out on our road bikes. He's super hard core, cycles with a bunch of hard core guys, but I'm more of a chilled cyclist.  To be honest, I'm a bit paranoid of falling and hurting myself seriously.  I'm a serious hardcore runner and I like to stick with running as no matter how hard I try, there is no chance I will tumble while running and break a limb (like many of my cyclist friends have done).

There has been some chatter about working out.  I'm a workout fiend (I work out 6 days a week, running and lifting weights) so if anyone needs tips about starting to work out, I can help you start with a plan that keeps you committed and not falling off the band wagon!  I'm not into hot yoga - find the shared sweaty atmosphere gross!  I do have friends who swear by it and I do see the benefit of it, esp since I have little flexibility.


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee and etoile, I like Pilates too. Used to do that a few years back. This and an elliptical are probably 2 things I like to do. For now, it's taking it easy until inspiration struck aka clothes don't fit. Lol. I just booked a massage for this Friday. Can't wait!


FabF - where did you book your massage?  At a hotel or a sports massage place?

Sorry to hear about the plume.  It is frustrating when you buy something and it does not work out.  If you sell it, what avenue will you use to sell it?

Loved the photo of your Iris B and your RC K.  I have an RC birkin with GHW that I carry all the time.  It makes me so happy!!!


----------



## Suncatcher

Madam Bijoux said:


> The boyz go shopping:
> 
> "On the count of 3, we crash through the window and grab that Himalayan Croc bag with the diamond hardware."


MB - I have to say that when I read your post, I was wondering what kind of pic would follow ... TOO funny!

Sorry ladies that I don't know how to multiquote.


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks for the info on the pink champagne, MrsJDS. I'm usually a red wine gal but NYE calls for some festive bubbly.
> 
> Perhaps our cafe friends here who accessorize with scarves can let us know how not to mess up the scarf knot when worn under a coat? A couple of times I just brought my scarf to the office and tied it there.


FabF - the other bottle we have is a pink champagne from Laurent-Perrier

Maedi - tis the season to take it easy, although going on long walks is good for the soul, clearing the mind and burning calories!!!  DH and I go every weekend for a long walk.  Call me lucky i live a short walk from an H store!

Etoile - I too have lots of frustration with the new scarf website.  I'd rather look at the scarf threads on PF for inspiration.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoile de mer said:


> *Fabfashion*, I like the elliptical, too. Easy on the joints! We had a rowing machine many years ago, and it hurt my knee joints if I used it too frequently. Your massage sounds wonderful. Another thing I'd like to schedule weekly!


etoile, Vigee, MrsOwen and MrsJDS, you ladies are inspiring me. When I get back to work next week, I'm going to do a 45 minutes of elliptical at the gym near my office. I'll start with once a week. 

MrsJDS, I booked a massage at this specialized massage place near my house. The massage therapists are all certified and give really mean massages. Every time I went I kept thinking I should come more often. May be I can use this as a reward for going to the gym each week. 

etolile and MrsJDS, sounds like we've got ourselves avid cyclists for DHs. Mine likes to go on those long rides with his hardcore buddies too. They leave like at 6 am in the morning and gone for hours. My DH likes to tease me that my H bag can get him another carbon fibre bike.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Hi Ladies!  I have been away from the cafe for a day and I have so much catching up to do!!!
> 
> Can I share with you how cold it was today?  (As an aside I'm not much of a weather commentator on a day to day basis but this funny weather has me all confused!)  It was -24C at the top and windy!  Still no precipitation so I spent the day on steep black diamonds skiing down ice sheets.  I'm very happy with my skiing considering I only ski this one week a year.  DS is enjoying himself in ski school.  FabF - I would encourage you to put your DDs into ski school.  DS started when he was 3 and now 5 seasons later, he can ski advance hills alongside me.  The cold weather gives me a good excuse apres ski to check out the ski shops. DH makes fun of me because I have to do an obligatory purchase every day after skiing.  I tell him at least it is not H!
> 
> MrsO - I'm sorry to hear about your tile woes.  I was going to suggest to you before you came to your own resolution on the tile woe that maybe you tell your husband that if he eventually agreed with your suggestion, he would agree to buy your tile choice at full price.  I did an entire house reno with DH and I found that whenever I suggested anything outrageous (in our case, tiling our entire bathroom with enormous statuario marble tiles), I would let it percolate in him and then I knew he would come around as he often likes my (expensive!) taste.  His joke to people is that "statuario" is italian for "f---k--g expensive".
> 
> Vigee - your MdC CSGM is a true winner.  Suits you perfectly and the CW is so wonderful on you.  I'm like you ... a very fast shopper.  My SA laughs at me as all her other clients love to spend hours with her whereas I can't get out of the store fast enough (I always visit H as part of an errand run so I need to hop in and hop out).  I always have her organize all of my goodies in advance so I can come in, select, pay and leave.


MrsJDS, that sounds so cold. With the windchill, it must feel like the Arctic. I'm glad you had a good time on the slope. I can't even do bunny hills and am happy to stay by the fireplace sipping hot chocolate or better yet enjoying the spa. I think that's my little scheme that DH will take DDs skiing while I go to the spa at the ski resort.  I asked DH today about ski lessons and he said he plans to take DDs as soon as we have some real snow on the ground again. I'm really excited about the prospect because it means I'll have a morning all to myself. 

As to my H items, I'll probably use ebay. Thought of using a reseller but I'll probably end up paying more in commission that I'd be better off just keeping these items. It seems like a daunting task though. I don't think I've sold anything in at least a decade; hence, no more storage space. Hehe. I'm sad thinking about parting with my stuff but I'm trying not to over think it (like giving my mom some scarves but if they don't look great on me they won't look great on her either).


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> FabF - the other bottle we have is a pink champagne from Laurent-Perrier
> 
> Maedi - tis the season to take it easy, although going on long walks is good for the soul, clearing the mind and burning calories!!!  DH and I go every weekend for a long walk.  Call me lucky i live a short walk from an H store!
> 
> Etoile - I too have lots of frustration with the new scarf website.  I'd rather look at the scarf threads on PF for inspiration.



Thanks for the info on the pink champagne, MrsJDS. I can't wait to open the pink bubbly tomorrow night. 

BTW, your DH has a great sense of (Italian) humor.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Another busy day with lots of posts!
> 
> Vigee, congrats-that La Mer looks smashing on you. I saw this CW on Sunday and thought it would look fabulous with Anemone! Good for you with a 5 minute visit to H, I like my SA and end up hanging out and chatting if it's not too crowded.
> 
> I used to do Hot Yoga and at that time in my life I really enjoyed it. I would go at 5am for a 90 minute class. These days I have a home elliptical which I do while catching up on crappy TV shows that DH won't watch. If I had to leave the house I wouldn't work out so this works for me. I got a gym quality one which was a splurge but it's fantastic and we both use it.
> 
> I'm over my frustration with my tile situation. I've decided to wait on it even though the sale is ending. DH is just not feeling it and I saw some wallpaper options today that would compete with it so I think I need to just keep gathering ideas and find something that we're both happy with. While browsing wallpaper I came across the Vivienne Westwood collection with Cole & Sons and her prints were fabulous, totally not the right style for our bath but it made me wonder if any other fashion designers had done wallpaper. A new thing to research. There is an H wallpaper that I'm considering but I think it's too traditional, DH is going for more modern feel. Thanks for the empathy everyone!


MrsOwen, glad to hear that you have resolved your tile issue for now. I haven't done any reno in a couple of years and don't plan one for another 2 years at least. I usually pick one key piece that I love then choose other pieces that will complement it. I used to have my DH drove me all around town to visit every tile place in the city and I meant every tile place. I always worried that I might miss 'the one'. I got so many tile samples I probably could have opened a tile showroom. Lol. I even used some to make homemade trivets.  I usually knew what I was looking for and when I found it, after all that driving, everything else just fell into place from there. G'luck with your project. It'll be so worth it when it's done. Stay sane!


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsJDS said:


> Etoile - my husband also wants me to get out on our road bikes. He's super hard core, cycles with a bunch of hard core guys, but I'm more of a chilled cyclist.  To be honest, I'm a bit paranoid of falling and hurting myself seriously.  I'm a serious hardcore runner and I like to stick with running as no matter how hard I try, there is no chance I will tumble while running and break a limb (like many of my cyclist friends have done).
> 
> There has been some chatter about working out.  I'm a workout fiend (I work out 6 days a week, running and lifting weights) so if anyone needs tips about starting to work out, I can help you start with a plan that keeps you committed and not falling off the band wagon!  I'm not into hot yoga - find the shared sweaty atmosphere gross!  I do have friends who swear by it and I do see the benefit of it, esp since I have little flexibility.



*MrsJDS*, I admire those of you who can regularly run! I've found it too hard on my joints. My husband is pretty low key about his biking. He regularly challenges himself with various trails, but mostly goes by himself. It's a great way for him to clear his head, as he spends so much time at his computer, for work. 

I admit there is a serious yuck factor I'm trying to overcome, regarding the hot yoga!  I'm trying to be open minded, as I think it will be beneficial. The physical therapist that helped me last year with my ankle injury, was so enthusiastic about it. She kept encouraging me to give it a try. As I need to rebuild strength, I'll need to start slowly, so that I don't get injured or discouraged! They suggest going to at least three classes, before deciding if it's a good fit. Let's see if I can make it through one! 

Stay warm on the slopes! I can't imagine how you manage to ski on ice!


----------



## Maedi

etoile de mer said:


> Spell check strikes again! I just noticed that when I wrote "contingent" in the post above, it changed it to continent!
> 
> 
> 
> *Fabfashion*, I've just always been so active until until the past few years. For various reasons I haven't been able to exercise as much, and I feel so much better when I do! Getting started back up is the harder part, then momentum kicks in, and it feels easier! :robot: I want to feel stronger and more fit this coming year!



Haha, I was wondering about that yoga continent


----------



## chicinthecity777

Maedi said:


> Katekluet, the Pinot tasting sounds great. I have been to one and the party got pretty witty and fun. The outcome was surprising, too.
> MrsJDS, the view from your chalet is lovely. Snow hit the mountains here to the delight of skiers. In the valley, it is cold but dry.
> Xiangxiang, adorable doggie. We didn't gift our dogs anything.
> Vigee, your trip to DDs sounds great. I remember you like gnocchi at the Italian restaurant.
> Etoile, I threatened myself with yoga (albeit gentle yoga), too but haven't made it yet. All I want to do is sit in my chair, drink tea or coffee, cuddle with the animals and watch the birds at the feeder. And go for walks.
> I wasn't able to post either yesterday. Waves to all the lovely café ladies.



Thank you dear! I used to practise yoga for years then I stopped because I changed my job and was no longer able to access the trainer I really liked. Now as I get older, I get lazier so I haven't been doing too much exercise in recent years.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good morning, ladies and Happy Tuesday!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, your Persian banquet sounds divine for New Year's Eve! I am anticipating you in a food coma on New Year's Day, lol.
> 
> *FabF* and *xiangxiang*, my "little" furball Coco is almost 13-14 pounds in weight. I don't have her on a diet to lose weight, lol. It's just that she prefers her kitty snacks over her real food and it's gotten to the point where I have to cut back on giving her treats. Love her to pieces! She is such a nugget.
> 
> *etoile*, I am heading to H early this morning to look at SS 15. My SA is holding a de Mer au Ciel 140cm for me and my fingers are crossed that it coordinates with my anemone B35.
> 
> Love the Farandole necklace but I mainly wear GHW, so I'm not sure that it will get much use on a weekly basis. I have been really trying to buy from H only the pieces that fill a void in my closet and items that I know will be worn ~ this said after completely going H overboard during the last few years and recently editing pieces.
> 
> New Year's Eve? We are staying home this year and I am not planning on doing anything exciting, just relaxing in front of the TV with DH. After all the preparation for Christmas, my new and hopefully soon forgotten housekeeping duties plus packing for LA, I don't have it in me to rally for the occasion. I am on overload as it is, lol. Also, I'm not sure that I will even make it until midnight!



Vigee, no need to wait until new year's day for food coma, I was already in one last night! Went to the local gastropub again and had rack of rib which was delicious and A LOT! I was totally stuffed! Found out a bit more about the pub and local area. Turns out there is or was a recording studio nearby and some famous singers used to go to this pub. Eric Clapton was mentioned among a few other names. Legend or myth, who knows!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF* and *xiangxiang*, my "little" furball Coco is almost 13-14 pounds in weight. I don't have her on a diet to lose weight, lol. It's just that she prefers her kitty snacks over her real food and it's gotten to the point where I have to cut back on giving her treats. Love her to pieces! She is such a nugget.



So coco is also a food snob? Just like Harry! We only give him treats if he's been a good boy but he really just prefer human food.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> So coco is also a food snob? Just like Harry! We only give him treats if he's been a good boy but he really just prefer human food.



*xiangxiang*, Coco is definitely a food snob and a kitty princess! Here is a pic of her when she was just a little nugget. Four years later, she is just a big furry pillow.


----------



## biscuit1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, Coco is definitely a food snob and a kitty princess! Here is a pic of her when she was just a little nugget. Four years later, she is just a big furry pillow.



adorable !


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Happy New Years Eve ladies.
Finally managed to work my way through all of the pages I was behind on, and so much has happened.
Brave ladies battling through treacherous weather.
Talented ladies baking treats and other delicious fare.
Clever ladies organising holiday preparations with CEO precision.

Xiangxiang - your holiday break is sounding very yummy, hope you are having a good break.
Chincac - hope that you are having a great vacay, your pictures are beautiful
Vigee - I am loving your new CSGM, and your outfit postings, you look very chic.  I am sure you cannot wait until you get to LA.
FabF - thank goodness for your stain solution for MrsO.  Your holiday's also sound like a lot of fun.  Sorry that you need to edit some of your treasures.  What colour is your Plume?  I was confused with your B as I thought your's was Raisin not Iris?
MrsO - thank goodness your ZP is saved.  I am glad you have resolved the tile issue. Maybe it is for the best as you are now looking at other papers.  My DH is a Victorian style nut, I have difficulty persuading him to get anything modern or worse, contemporary!! William Morris wallpapers are his favourite.
MrsJDS - sounds like your skiing is also great, what country are you in?
Millicat - Sorry to hear you have had techie issues, nothing more frustrating!. How cold has it been!! We have had such thick frost which has looked like snow.  They say it should warm up tomorrow.
Madame - always love your photo's, they make me laugh.  Quite a few guy's like these are around where we live.
Biscuit1 - so impressed with your abilities!! Hope you are having a well earn rest.
Etoile - beautiful decorations, so chic.
Maedi - I too wondered which continent was keen on yoga.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Loving all the photo's of everyone's holiday decor and fireplace's.
I think it was XiangXiang that said she had not seen a tiled fireplace before, so I am attaching a photo of ours.
MrsO said hers was a 1920's one.
This is a Mid Victorian one, probably around 1860's.
It started life in a large house in Stratford Upon Avon - William Shakespeare's birthplace.
We bought it from a reclamation yard around 15 years ago now, and installed it in our previous house, together with a smaller cast iron insert with matching tiles of blue flowers instead of the yellow flowers which is in our bedroom.
When we sold that house in 2000, the new owner didn't like the fireplaces, so we took them out and moved with them.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*Capri*, how eloquent you are and right, too ~ the abilities of the ladies participating at this cafe thread are nothing short of amazing! Love the pic of your fireplace, it's beautiful. 

*biscuit*, glad that you like my fur baby, Coco. Her full name is Coco Chanel, an homage to the great designer. 

*MrsJDS*, please PM me and I will gladly explain how to multi-quote on TPF. It's easy!

*MrsO*, glad that your tile dilemma is over. Renovating a home is always full of little glitches like this.

*xiangxiang*, your visit to the local gastropub sounds like an adventure! Love your food coma stories, they make me laugh 

*Maedi*, the yoga continent is everywhere! Actually, I read that sentence and thought it made sense. That's an example of my logical thinking and grammar, I must have been having a blonde moment.

Hope that everyone is having a great New Year's Eve!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy New Year's Eve, ladies! I'm getting ready for the potluck dinner at my BFF's place. DDs are super excited because they love playing with the older kids that will be there along with a menagerie of 1 dog, 4 cats and 4 hamsters. Which reminds me I better take some Claritin.

I haven't restarted my reclaiming the dining room project yet. It's been eating too much one day and then food coma the next day rotation since Christmas Eve. I finally got the motivation today and went out to buy a storage unit--the kind that has square shelves and then you put canvas cubes on the shelves. I figured that no matter how much toys I remove, the place will still be messy if I don't have any storage to house the remaining toys. DH asked if DDs will actually put the toys away. As if! (I said that in my head obviously.) What I told DH was "Well, of course they will with mommy's help". Now I'm just waiting for DH to put the unit together. And better yet, start working on the basement. 

Capri, so glad to see you here. You're so right, my B is raisin. It looks so purple in certain light I swear it's iris. Or is it my subconscious mind trying to tell me I'd love an iris anything bag.  Your fireplace is so charming. It has so much character. I'm glad you were able to take it with you when you sold your last place. 

Vigee, Madam Coco is too adorable. She sure has style.  Are you all done packing for LA? 

biscuit, hope you're taking a bit of a break during the holidays and not baling any more hay. Although a visit or two to the hot shoer would be just nice. 

xiangxiang, how was the Persian banquet? Curious, what do they serve? 

chincac, how did you ring in the new year? Love to see more pics of your vacay when you have a chance. 

Jadeite, hope your packing is all done and you're out and about celebrating the new year! Hugs to your 2 dogs. If you live closer, they could come live with me. 

MrsJDS, I'll be thinking of you when we're doing the midnight toast tonight. 

Hope everyone has (is having) a splendid night whether at home or out and about. 
And have a very Happy New Year! artyhat:


----------



## etoile de mer

Maedi said:


> Haha, I was wondering about that yoga continent



 then auto correct got me thinkingmaybe the continent of yoga is a state of mind!


----------



## etoile de mer

CapriTrotteur said:


> Loving all the photo's of everyone's holiday decor and fireplace's.
> I think it was XiangXiang that said she had not seen a tiled fireplace before, so I am attaching a photo of ours.
> MrsO said hers was a 1920's one.
> This is a Mid Victorian one, probably around 1860's.
> It started life in a large house in Stratford Upon Avon - William Shakespeare's birthplace.
> We bought it from a reclamation yard around 15 years ago now, and installed it in our previous house, together with a smaller cast iron insert with matching tiles of blue flowers instead of the yellow flowers which is in our bedroom.
> When we sold that house in 2000, the new owner didn't like the fireplaces, so we took them out and moved with them.



Hi *Capri*, nice to see you! So fun to hear the story of your fireplace, and many thanks for sharing a photo.   In the past, we regularly wandered salvage yards for trim, doors, windows, lighting, etc So fun to breathe new life into something discarded. Especially when it's often difficult to find the same level of detail and quality, in items made now.


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, Coco is definitely a food snob and a kitty princess! Here is a pic of her when she was just a little nugget. Four years later, she is just a big furry pillow.



*Vigee*, Coco is a beautywhat a fluff-fest!


----------



## Suncatcher

I am just getting ready for some company after a wonderful day on the slopes but wanted to send all of you fabulous ladies my best wishes to each of you for a healthy, happy and prosperous 2015!


----------



## biscuit1

CapriTrotteur said:


> Loving all the photo's of everyone's holiday decor and fireplace's.
> I think it was XiangXiang that said she had not seen a tiled fireplace before, so I am attaching a photo of ours.
> MrsO said hers was a 1920's one.
> This is a Mid Victorian one, probably around 1860's.
> It started life in a large house in Stratford Upon Avon - William Shakespeare's birthplace.
> We bought it from a reclamation yard around 15 years ago now, and installed it in our previous house, together with a smaller cast iron insert with matching tiles of blue flowers instead of the yellow flowers which is in our bedroom.
> When we sold that house in 2000, the new owner didn't like the fireplaces, so we took them out and moved with them.



Really glad you took them with you and saved them again.


----------



## MSO13

Happy New Year's Eve Cafe Friends although it's probably New Year's Day already where some of you are so Happy New Year too!


----------



## chicinthecity777

It's half hour into 2015 here now so wish you all a fabulous new year! Hope 2015 brings a lot of H goodies to us all! And good health too!


----------



## Maedi

CapriTrotteur said:


> Loving all the photo's of everyone's holiday decor and fireplace's.
> I think it was XiangXiang that said she had not seen a tiled fireplace before, so I am attaching a photo of ours.
> MrsO said hers was a 1920's one.
> This is a Mid Victorian one, probably around 1860's.
> It started life in a large house in Stratford Upon Avon - William Shakespeare's birthplace.
> We bought it from a reclamation yard around 15 years ago now, and installed it in our previous house, together with a smaller cast iron insert with matching tiles of blue flowers instead of the yellow flowers which is in our bedroom.
> When we sold that house in 2000, the new owner didn't like the fireplaces, so we took them out and moved with them.



Thanks for posting this, Capri. Your fireplace is beautiful.


----------



## Maedi

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, Coco is definitely a food snob and a kitty princess! Here is a pic of her when she was just a little nugget. Four years later, she is just a big furry pillow.



She is a beauty. Siamese but long-haired?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Maedi said:


> She is a beauty. Siamese but long-haired?



Happy New Year 2015! Hope this year brings you all good fortune and prosperity in everything that you do. 

*Maedi*, Coco is a Champion long-haired Siamese, also known as a pure-bred Burmese fur ball. She's our baby and has the best temperament as well as being a beauty. :

Can you believe that I stayed up 20 hours straight on New Year's Eve, went to sleep at 12:30am and still woke up at 4am? Not complaining but my sleep pattern is a mystery to me, lol. 

Hope that everyone enjoys a peaceful New Years Day!


----------



## Jadeite

Happy New Year ladies!

The cafe has been really thriving I see. New Year's Day is nearly over for me here - I spent 7 hours of it packing and organizing as movers come tomorrow, then I fly off on Sunday morning. Things are pretty hectic these couple of days so I won't be able to catch up the cafe chat but I hope all of you ladies are doing well.


----------



## Mindi B

Jadeite, sending you all good wishes for a smooth, not-too-stressful move, and I hope you love your new job and new city!  Once you get settled, please come back and let us know how you are!  We will all be thinking about you.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Happy New Year ladies!
> 
> The cafe has been really thriving I see. New Year's Day is nearly over for me here - I spent 7 hours of it packing and organizing as movers come tomorrow, then I fly off on Sunday morning. Things are pretty hectic these couple of days so I won't be able to catch up the cafe chat but I hope all of you ladies are doing well.



*Jadeite*, Happy New Year to you! This 2015 year is bringing you many changes early on and I wish you only the best as you go forward with moving and getting settled. I will miss your wit, kindness and sense of humor, so please come back to the cafe soon.


----------



## thyme

Happy New Year Ladies. Just a quick hello since I only have limited internet access where I am now. Wishing everyone here in the cafe a healthy and happy year ahead.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Vigee, Fabf, Etoile, Biscuit1 and Maedi thank you all very much for your kind words.

We certainly enjoyed our fireplace last night, we had it lit while we spent a relaxing NYE at home watching a film.

Hope you and all the Cafe ladies had a great NYE's and wishes for a happy and healthy 2015!!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Jadeite said:


> Happy New Year ladies!
> 
> The cafe has been really thriving I see. New Year's Day is nearly over for me here - I spent 7 hours of it packing and organizing as movers come tomorrow, then I fly off on Sunday morning. Things are pretty hectic these couple of days so I won't be able to catch up the cafe chat but I hope all of you ladies are doing well.


Jadeite, wishing you a safe and well travel.
I hope your new place is spectacular and you continue to frequent the Cafe.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

So I have made a start on my 2015 resolutions already.

Thanks to all the talk regarding exercise and to hot yoga or not to hot yoga I have taken inspiration from you all and gone back upstairs to use my Cross Trainer.
I bought a gym quality one quite some years ago like MrsO and used it religiously for quite a few years.
Then life took over and I stopped.

I have also just ordered an Amazon Fire TV thing to hook up to the TV screen by the Cross Trainer.
Hopefully that will entertain me while I am exercising.


----------



## MSO13

Jadeite said:


> Happy New Year ladies!
> 
> The cafe has been really thriving I see. New Year's Day is nearly over for me here - I spent 7 hours of it packing and organizing as movers come tomorrow, then I fly off on Sunday morning. Things are pretty hectic these couple of days so I won't be able to catch up the cafe chat but I hope all of you ladies are doing well.




Happy New Year Jadeite! I wish you all the best with your move and your busy days ahead!


----------



## MSO13

CapriTrotteur said:


> So I have made a start on my 2015 resolutions already.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the talk regarding exercise and to hot yoga or not to hot yoga I have taken inspiration from you all and gone back upstairs to use my Cross Trainer.
> 
> I bought a gym quality one quite some years ago like MrsO and used it religiously for quite a few years.
> 
> Then life took over and I stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> I have also just ordered an Amazon Fire TV thing to hook up to the TV screen by the Cross Trainer.
> 
> Hopefully that will entertain me while I am exercising.




Good job Capri! I use an Apple TV which is the same and I love it, I read somewhere if you have time to watch a favorite show everyday you have time to workout and so I try to workout while watching bad TV that DH won't watch.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

CapriTrotteur said:


> So I have made a start on my 2015 resolutions already.
> 
> Thanks to all the talk regarding exercise and to hot yoga or not to hot yoga I have taken inspiration from you all and gone back upstairs to use my Cross Trainer.
> I bought a gym quality one quite some years ago like MrsO and used it religiously for quite a few years.
> Then life took over and I stopped.
> 
> I have also just ordered an Amazon Fire TV thing to hook up to the TV screen by the Cross Trainer.
> Hopefully that will entertain me while I am exercising.



*Capri*, I am totally IMPRESSED with your resolve to start exercising today! My resolution starts once I get to Los Angeles on Saturday. I figure on Sunday I will begin working out at the condo gym. Fingers crossed that I take a page out of your book. 

We watched the ball drop in Times Square in NYC via TV and the comfort of our home. It's very cold here and I don't like crowds so there isn't a chance in the world that we would ever spend NYE in NYC. Someone in the neighborhood was shooting off fireworks and it was very festive. 

Today I am finishing packing and getting organized for my month away from home. Not too difficult but I will be loaded down by my carry-on luggage as I am taking two Bs, CDCs and CSGMs/silks with me. I am doing my carry-on test tomorrow. 

*Jadeite*, I feel for you packing up and moving. Lots of work! 

Hope that everyone is having a great New Year's Day.


----------



## etoile de mer

Wishing you all a wonderful New Year!  I hope everyone is having a relaxing day. Clear and chilly here, with bright blue skies. The maple tree in our front yard often keeps it's blazing red, fall leaves, until spring buds push them off!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoile de mer said:


> Wishing you all a wonderful New Year!  I hope everyone is having a relaxing day. Clear and chilly here, with bright blue skies. The maple tree in our front yard often keeps it's blazing red, fall leaves, until spring buds push them off!



Gorgeous pic of your maple tree, *etoile*! What a beautiful day.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy New Year, ladies!artyhat: artyhat:May the new year bring you much joy, love, good health and prosperity! 

Can't chat right now but just want to say hi. Jadeite, all the best with your move and hope to see you back at the cafe very soon.


----------



## Fabfashion

CapriTrotteur said:


> So I have made a start on my 2015 resolutions already.
> 
> Thanks to all the talk regarding exercise and to hot yoga or not to hot yoga I have taken inspiration from you all and gone back upstairs to use my Cross Trainer.
> I bought a gym quality one quite some years ago like MrsO and used it religiously for quite a few years.
> Then life took over and I stopped.
> 
> I have also just ordered an Amazon Fire TV thing to hook up to the TV screen by the Cross Trainer.
> Hopefully that will entertain me while I am exercising.


Congrats on getting started on your exercise, Capri! I have an elliptical that's been gathering dust in the basement for at least 5 years. Getting an Amazon Fire TV is an excellent idea. I think I was bored doing mine at home because I didn't have any TV. When I go to the gym I tried to time it so I get to watch House Hunter International on HGTV.  

BTW, I just read on Instyle mag that one of the new workouts to try is hot Pilates. Apparently the first and only is being offered in LA.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoile de mer said:


> Wishing you all a wonderful New Year!  I hope everyone is having a relaxing day. Clear and chilly here, with bright blue skies. The maple tree in our front yard often keeps it's blazing red, fall leaves, until spring buds push them off!


That's a beautiful day! Thanks for sharing, etoile. It's super cold here so we've been staying indoors as much as we can.


----------



## Maedi

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy New Year 2015! Hope this year brings you all good fortune and prosperity in everything that you do.
> 
> *Maedi*, Coco is a Champion long-haired Siamese, also known as a pure-bred Burmese fur ball. She's our baby and has the best temperament as well as being a beauty. :
> 
> Can you believe that I stayed up 20 hours straight on New Year's Eve, went to sleep at 12:30am and still woke up at 4am? Not complaining but my sleep pattern is a mystery to me, lol.
> 
> Hope that everyone enjoys a peaceful New Years Day!



You are an energizer Vigee
Coco is a stunning beauty. My mom has a short-haired Siamese and he is so sweet and cuddly. Will Coco miss you when you're in LA or settle on cuddling with your DH?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Congrats on getting started on your exercise, Capri! I have an elliptical that's been gathering dust in the basement for at least 5 years. Getting an Amazon Fire TV is an excellent idea. I think I was bored doing mine at home because I didn't have any TV. When I go to the gym I tried to time it so I get to watch House Hunter International on HGTV.
> 
> *BTW, I just read on Instyle mag that one of the new workouts to try is hot Pilates. Apparently the first and only is being offered in LA.*





Maedi said:


> You are an energizer Vigee
> Coco is a stunning beauty. My mom has a short-haired Siamese and he is so sweet and cuddly. *Will Coco miss you when you're in LA or settle on cuddling with your DH?*



Happy Friday, ladies. Honestly have lost track of which day of the week it is and had to double check. Then it clicked, our new housekeeper begins at 8am TODAY. Wahoo! It will take a few hours to show her around our home and my DH promises to go to the office and stay out of our hair. He's a major talker, so if he is here we will accomplish very little, and he knows that, lol. 

Finished 99.99% of my packing yesterday and our driver is coming at 5:30am tomorrow to take me to the airport ~ weather forecast is rain/snow mix. Fingers crossed that the flight will not be delayed as we are the first plane to LAX tomorrow morning. If I didn't have a tinge of fear of flying, I would be totally excited.

Ladies, I highly recommend the series Mozart in the Jungle on Amazon Prime. Both my sister and I LOVED it so much! Intelligent and funny, a rare combination.

*FabF*, thanks for letting us know about hot pilates in LA, I am totally interested and am going to google it. Maybe I can convince one of my DDs to go with me and try a class. Also, go for that elliptical machine and set up a TV to watch or listen to some great music while doing it! You ladies are totally inspiring me to go to the gym on Sunday. Exercise buddies.  

*Maedi*, although my Coco sticks to me like glue, i.e. I am a furry mess most of the time, she loves my DH and will jump up and sit on his lap or sit next to him on the chair in the den. He adores her and is too cute baby talking to her. She is definitely our little sweetheart. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Jadeite

The movers came and went. I thought it went well until I went back to the kitchen and boom, I saw my juicer sitting pretty on the counter top. Then I went back go my room and saw other stuff that I should have moved into the shipment as well. Sigh. 
What the movers took, I think hardly put a dent ... My house and room still look as like any other day. I'll be in a serviced apartment awhile until I find a suitable place to rent. Top criteria will be to find a place that has a heating system installed so I don't freeze my behind off. I will be flying with two luggages (probably overweight) including 7 pairs of shoes, LOL.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

MrsOwen3 said:


> Good job Capri! I use an Apple TV which is the same and I love it, I read somewhere if you have time to watch a favorite show everyday you have time to workout and so I try to workout while watching bad TV that DH won't watch.


Thanks MrsO.
I actually don't mind the exercising, it is just trying to find time to fit it in that I struggle with.
Let's see how I go and try and make sure when I get back to work that I make the effort.
Good point on the TV and your DH, I think mine would also be glad if I did that.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Capri*, I am totally IMPRESSED with your resolve to start exercising today! My resolution starts once I get to Los Angeles on Saturday. I figure on Sunday I will begin working out at the condo gym. Fingers crossed that I take a page out of your book.
> 
> We watched the ball drop in Times Square in NYC via TV and the comfort of our home. It's very cold here and I don't like crowds so there isn't a chance in the world that we would ever spend NYE in NYC. Someone in the neighborhood was shooting off fireworks and it was very festive.
> 
> Today I am finishing packing and getting organized for my month away from home. Not too difficult but I will be loaded down by my carry-on luggage as I am taking two Bs, CDCs and CSGMs/silks with me. I am doing my carry-on test tomorrow.
> 
> *Jadeite*, I feel for you packing up and moving. Lots of work!
> 
> Hope that everyone is having a great New Year's Day.


Thanks Vigee, I am sure you will make a start, making the decision is halfway there after all.

Sounds like your NYE was very enjoyable.

We normally go to a friend's house, but they were going to a club this year, which I did not want to go with them as I am not too keen on the place.
We thought about going to London to see the fireworks as last year they looked impressive when we watched them on TV.
I was shocked however that this year they had made it a ticket only event, and they had been sold out ages ago.  Not only that, the tickets are non transferrable and you had to pitch up with your ID to prove you hadn't bought them from a reseller.
The reasoning for this was given as Health & Safety precautions due to volume of crowds.
Nothing to do at all with the £10 a ticket that they were charging, which apparently was only to fund the cost of the administration of selling the tickets
Apologies for my cynicism, but it seemed a little off of the spirit of festivities and including all in the celebrations.
No spontaneous New Years plans allowed for travelling to the capital here now.

So, which B's and silks/CSGM's are you taking with you?
Hope that your test works ok as there is nothing worse than struggling with too heavy a load.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

etoile de mer said:


> Wishing you all a wonderful New Year!  I hope everyone is having a relaxing day. Clear and chilly here, with bright blue skies. The maple tree in our front yard often keeps it's blazing red, fall leaves, until spring buds push them off!


What a beautiful tree Etoile.
How lovely to be able to enjoy this from your window.
Thanks for sharing the view with us.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Fabfashion said:


> Congrats on getting started on your exercise, Capri! I have an elliptical that's been gathering dust in the basement for at least 5 years. Getting an Amazon Fire TV is an excellent idea. I think I was bored doing mine at home because I didn't have any TV. When I go to the gym I tried to time it so I get to watch House Hunter International on HGTV.
> 
> BTW, I just read on Instyle mag that one of the new workouts to try is hot Pilates. Apparently the first and only is being offered in LA.


Thanks FabF.
It generally does make the exercise time go quicker if we can distract ourselves whilst we are doing it. Otherwise I find myself staring at the counter waiting for the minutes to come down.
Great idea to time your visits to match a show that you enjoy.
No chance then of hot pilates ever coming round to us.  We don't even have a yoga class near where I live, hot or otherwise.  To be honest, if you don't live in London, there are very few things to happen, like exhibitions, shopping or new trends.

BTW, did you change your avatar pic, is that a new pics of your DD's?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> The movers came and went. I thought it went well until I went back to the kitchen and boom, I saw my juicer sitting pretty on the counter top. Then I went back go my room and saw other stuff that I should have moved into the shipment as well. Sigh.
> What the movers took, I think hardly put a dent ... My house and room still look as like any other day. I'll be in a serviced apartment awhile until I find a suitable place to rent. Top criteria will be to find a place that has a heating system installed so I don't freeze my behind off. I will be flying with two luggages (probably overweight) including 7 pairs of shoes, LOL.



*Jadeite*, I really feel for you and think that you have accomplished so much with regards to your move. You must be either exhausted or invigorated, maybe both? Hopefully after you get settled in your new place, you can buy a new juicer. Mine hasn't seen the light of day in years since I discovered an excellent organic greens powder ~ in fact, it is packed away somewhere and I don't know where it is. Love that you are taking 7 pairs of shoes with you. When do you leave?


----------



## CapriTrotteur

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Friday, ladies. Honestly have lost track of which day of the week it is and had to double check. Then it clicked, our new housekeeper begins at 8am TODAY. Wahoo! It will take a few hours to show her around our home and my DH promises to go to the office and stay out of our hair. He's a major talker, so if he is here we will accomplish very little, and he knows that, lol.
> 
> Finished 99.99% of my packing yesterday and our driver is coming at 5:30am tomorrow to take me to the airport ~ weather forecast is rain/snow mix. Fingers crossed that the flight will not be delayed as we are the first plane to LAX tomorrow morning. If I didn't have a tinge of fear of flying, I would be totally excited.
> 
> Ladies, I highly recommend the series Mozart in the Jungle on Amazon Prime. Both my sister and I LOVED it so much! Intelligent and funny, a rare combination.
> 
> *FabF*, thanks for letting us know about hot pilates in LA, I am totally interested and am going to google it. Maybe I can convince one of my DDs to go with me and try a class. Also, go for that elliptical machine and set up a TV to watch or listen to some great music while doing it! You ladies are totally inspiring me to go to the gym on Sunday. Exercise buddies.
> 
> *Maedi*, although my Coco sticks to me like glue, i.e. I am a furry mess most of the time, she loves my DH and will jump up and sit on his lap or sit next to him on the chair in the den. He adores her and is too cute baby talking to her. She is definitely our little sweetheart.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Vigee, hope your new housekeeper has worked out well.

Thanks for the recommendation for Mozart in the Jungle, I will look out for that. I am also looking forward to the third series of Ripper Street, which started off on Terrestial TV until it was axed, then picked up by Prime.
DH wants to watch Mad Men, so I think we will be moving the box around the house for a while.:giggles:

I forgot that it was LA you were going to, if you check this new hot Pilates out be sure to report back. Always fun to learn about new trends from first hand accounts.

Wishing you a safe and well travel tomorrow, and that you don't fret too much.
We will all be thinking of you and sending our best thoughts I am sure.

BTW Coco is adorable, we are also feline lovers in this house. 
Let's hope she and your DH don't miss you too much while you are away.
And I hope that you have internet otherwise all of your Cafe friends will also be missing you too.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Jadeite said:


> The movers came and went. I thought it went well until I went back to the kitchen and boom, I saw my juicer sitting pretty on the counter top. Then I went back go my room and saw other stuff that I should have moved into the shipment as well. Sigh.
> What the movers took, I think hardly put a dent ... My house and room still look as like any other day. I'll be in a serviced apartment awhile until I find a suitable place to rent. Top criteria will be to find a place that has a heating system installed so I don't freeze my behind off. I will be flying with two luggages (probably overweight) including 7 pairs of shoes, LOL.


Mmmm, I bet that is super annoying.
Can you buy the things when you get out there that you didn't pack, or can you still add to what has gone?
On a positive note, good that priorities are in order, and the 7 pairs of shoes are taken care of, lol.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

CapriTrotteur said:


> Vigee, hope your new housekeeper has worked out well.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation for Mozart in the Jungle, I will look out for that. I am also looking forward to the third series of Ripper Street, which started off on Terrestial TV until it was axed, then picked up by Prime.
> DH wants to watch Mad Men, so I think we will be moving the box around the house for a while.:giggles:
> 
> I forgot that it was LA you were going to, if you check this new hot Pilates out be sure to report back. Always fun to learn about new trends from first hand accounts.
> 
> Wishing you a safe and well travel tomorrow, and that you don't fret too much.
> We will all be thinking of you and sending our best thoughts I am sure.
> 
> BTW Coco is adorable, we are also feline lovers in this house.
> Let's hope she and your DH don't miss you too much while you are away.
> And I hope that you have internet otherwise all of your Cafe friends will also be missing you too.



Thanks *Capri*!  

Coco and my DH should be fine without me for a month, I think. Hopefully.  

Now I am officially 100% packed, my big suitcase is closed tightly and over the weight limit, of that I am sure. My carry-on bag is stuffed to the brim, too. Not that I will actually wear all the clothes that I brought with me, lol. Over-packing is my middle name. 

I will have wifi everywhere, even on the plane tomorrow, thank goodness.

The new housekeeper has informed me that she used to work in a hair salon and is a masseuse. Not sure if that is a good thing or bad thing! 
All I really need her to do is CLEAN our home.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy first Friday of the new year, everyone! Trying to recover from all the festivities and overeating. We're at a Vietnamese restaurant right now having steaming hot noodle soup to chase away the cold and it goes down a bit easier on the tummy. Vigee, I thought yesterday was Saturday but so glad to finally figure out that I still have a few days off before heading back to work next week.  Glad to hear you've finished packing. Your flight will be over before you know it with wifi. You can be chatting with us and we'll keep you distracted. 

The gym that has hot Pilates is this one: http://www.myhotpilates.com. Let us know how it is if you have a chance to try it. The same article mention 

I've decided to go to the gym by my office this Tuesday. This past week I could barely fit into my 2 pairs of fat jeans. These were bought after I had DDs so if they're snuck then I definitely need to hit the elliptical. Yikes! I also downloaded Lose It app to track what I eat and any exercises. My colleague lost 20 lbs this past year just by keeping this online journal. 

Capri, the same Instyle article mentioned aqua cycling. Apparently started in Europe and now in N America. Essentially, it's cycle fit but in a swimming pool. Can burn up to 800 calories (!) per session; only one speed but supposedly soothing. The NYE tickets sound ridiculous. I think most countries have security concerns but this just took away all the fun. What happens if you're a tourist?

Jadeite, glad packing is over but bummer for a few stragglers. I so admire your shoes packing. I pack those many pairs or more just for a week's vacation. If I was relocating, I'd need at least 2 suitcases just for shoes.  I bet you can't wait to reunite with the rest of your belonging. How long will you be staying in your new location? 

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Fabfashion

CapriTrotteur said:


> Thanks FabF.
> It generally does make the exercise time go quicker if we can distract ourselves whilst we are doing it. Otherwise I find myself staring at the counter waiting for the minutes to come down.
> Great idea to time your visits to match a show that you enjoy.
> No chance then of hot pilates ever coming round to us.  We don't even have a yoga class near where I live, hot or otherwise.  To be honest, if you don't live in London, there are very few things to happen, like exhibitions, shopping or new trends.
> 
> BTW, did you change your avatar pic, is that a new pics of your DD's?


Hi Capri, you've got good eyes. Yes, the avatar pic is new. It was taken in front of the H boutique in Hawaii last October. The one before was from last year. 

Just got back from my hour long massage. Heaven.  I feel 10 years younger. Every time I'd say to myself that I should do this more often. There's just never enough time for everything. I did feel invigorated after so I stopped by the mall and bought more baskets and bins to try to get the house organized. Now I have bins everywhere and the place looks even messier. Waaaah!


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Happy first Friday of the new year, everyone! Trying to recover from all the festivities and overeating. We're at a Vietnamese restaurant right now having steaming hot noodle soup to chase away the cold and it goes down a bit easier on the tummy. Vigee, I thought yesterday was Saturday but so glad to finally figure out that I still have a few days off before heading back to work next week.  Glad to hear you've finished packing. Your flight will be over before you know it with wifi. You can be chatting with us and we'll keep you distracted.
> 
> 
> 
> The gym that has hot Pilates is this one: http://www.myhotpilates.com. Let us know how it is if you have a chance to try it. The same article mention
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided to go to the gym by my office this Tuesday. This past week I could barely fit into my 2 pairs of fat jeans. These were bought after I had DDs so if they're snuck then I definitely need to hit the elliptical. Yikes! I also downloaded Lose It app to track what I eat and any exercises. My colleague lost 20 lbs this past year just by keeping this online journal.
> 
> 
> 
> Capri, the same Instyle article mentioned aqua cycling. Apparently started in Europe and now in N America. Essentially, it's cycle fit but in a swimming pool. Can burn up to 800 calories (!) per session; only one speed but supposedly soothing. The NYE tickets sound ridiculous. I think most countries have security concerns but this just took away all the fun. What happens if you're a tourist?
> 
> 
> 
> Jadeite, glad packing is over but bummer for a few stragglers. I so admire your shoes packing. I pack those many pairs or more just for a week's vacation. If I was relocating, I'd need at least 2 suitcases just for shoes.  I bet you can't wait to reunite with the rest of your belonging. How long will you be staying in your new location?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day.




Hi Fab, I wear a Fitbit One clipped to my bra and track using their app and My Fitness Pal. I lost 25lbs in about 3 months last year with it and then kept it off all year. I'm aiming to do the same again. I can't say enough good things about the Fitbit, it's so motivating. I realized I was a lot less active then I thought I was which is why I was gaining weight. I know you can do it!!


----------



## MSO13

hello all!

DH and I went to NYC today which was fun and a lot of walking, 7 miles according to my Fitbit. We were mostly in Chelsea and Soho browsing. No side trip to H, figure I can't be tempted if I don't go in the store! I used to work on display for various fashion brands so I love looking at the stores as much as the merchandise. Fendi's vending machines were my favorite from today. DH did some H spotting which is very funny, how quickly they learn!

Vigee, safe travels! Glad to hear your multi talented housekeeper started!

Capri, bummer about the tickets for fireworks! Somehow I think that should be free to all. 

Jadeite, sorry about the movers and your leftover stuff! Can you store some stuff till you return for a visit? 7 pairs of shoes, I'm ashamed to say that I've brought 7 pairs of shoes on a 3 day trip! &#128563;Safe travels and lots of hugs with your dogs before you depart!

Etoile, beautiful Maple! Mine lost all its leaves the day before I needed to cut some for a project. 

We may swing by the local H tomorrow, I'm still looking for a Ulysee MM for my class!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Fab, I wear a Fitbit One clipped to my bra and track using their app and My Fitness Pal. I lost 25lbs in about 3 months last year with it and then kept it off all year. I'm aiming to do the same again. I can't say enough good things about the Fitbit, it's so motivating. I realized I was a lot less active then I thought I was which is why I was gaining weight. I know you can do it!!


Thanks, MrsOwen. Going to google Fitbit One now. 

Good luck finding your perfect Ulysse tomorrow! I always find little touches like a perfect notebook and the right pen make a huge difference. I wish they have one in stock at our store and the 3 colors available online are just not my cup of tea.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Saturday, ladies! 

*FabF*, thanks for the link to Hot Pilates. Yes, I am going to try it if I can convince one of my DDs to come with me and drive to West Hollywood. Otherwise, I will have to uber it on my own. I feel for you and your storage boxes everywhere! Sometimes, when I clean out drawers there is such a mess half way through that I get truly disheartened, too. Persevere, my dear! You will end my with a cleaner space after your project is over and you declutter. Also, love your new avatar of your DDs, so adorable.  

*MrsO*, glad that you had a good day in NYC and enjoyed it. Now a days when I go up there I feel like there is so much stimulus that I can barely stand it. My tolerance level for people and crowds has lessened ~ can't believe that I lived on the Upper East Side for 12 years ~ walking distance to H. Can't complain, now I am a comfortable 15 minute drive away both in suburbia and Los Angeles. Hope that you find the perfect Ulysse today and I, too am going to google fitbit. Thanks! 

Up and awake at 3am to get ready for my flight, leaving at 5:30am and need the extra time to do last minute packing and my regular morning routine. Talk to all of you from the plane. Wish me luck that I travel safely, I always have some angst at the airport and on planes. 

Hope that everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi everyone!  I think this is my first post for 2015 on PF.  Happy new year to you all.


We are back from our annual ski holiday.  We were skiing in Quebec (in response to a question from Capri).  Unusual for this time of year there that there was not much snow so I became proficient at skiing on ice!  Apparently today they are calling for a big storm but happily we are home!  DS was really sad to leave but tomorrow he starts ski school.  So I get to commute every Sunday for the next few weeks to the ski hills. 


I see lots of ladies here have put fitness on their resolution list.  My only resolution for this year is to figure out my limits with social media.  I have been very conservative with having an internet presence to date but I am wondering if I should just relax a bit.  So today I decided to follow a random person on instragram who posts nice photos of my city and see how it goes (to date I only follow two of my friends)!


Vigee - I hope you have a safe flight to LA.  At the other end your DDs will be waiting for you!!  And thanks for the info re price increases.  I am thinking of what scarves I would like to purchase before the price goes up.  I would also like to get another B or K, but I doubt I will be able to get one before the price increase.  


MrsO - I hope you find your Ulysees. I have one, in BE, but admittedly I have yet to use it.  I do love it, however!


Jadeite - safe travels to you as well and I hope your move goes well!


Etoile - LOVED the photo of your maple and jealous that you still have such beautiful colours on your trees!!!


FabF - I know a few people with FitBit and they swear by it too.  I am also thinking of getting one, after I upgrade by iphone.


----------



## Suncatcher

I thought I could share this with you all ... I'm wearing my PdV (navy/white) at home as I do household chores as I have not worn H in over a week and I was going through withdrawals!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> I thought I could share this with you all ... I'm wearing my PdV (navy/white) at home as I do household chores as I have not worn H in over a week and I was going through withdrawals!!!



*MrsJDS*, any modeling pics of your nay/white PdV, per chance? Social media is a tricky subject for me, too. I am inclined too be very flexible here on TPF, follow IG but don't post, keep my LinkedIn account completely private and wouldn't dream of participating of FB. It's all a matter of personal preferences and your comfort level. 

*FabF* and *MrsO*, FitBit was mentioned in this month's Men's Health magazine as one of THE tech gadgets to buy. I am looking in to this, too! Thanks for the shout-out about it.

Here I am in Los Angeles, up at 3am because of the time difference (- 3hours) and my flight was absolutely wonderful. Sat next to a gorgeous man ~ *Julide* and *xiangxiang* where art thou? ~ who went to an Ivy League school for undergraduate and graduate business school, is American but works in the Australian Outback and was delightful. He helped me with my massive suitcase and gave me his card after the flight. Very fit and in shape. He could be a poster-boy for this thread, lol. Anyway, I would love to fix him up with my eldest DD. I am such a match-maker mommy but I think that he must be in his mid-40's. What a great person. I hit the lottery on that flight and here I was so worried. He even complimented me on my outfit ~ all H of course ~ among other things. A charmer!

Also, this is my first day to spend an hour at the condo gym. Fingers crossed that I get down there. I figure that I better go in the morning at like 9am-10am.

Have a great Sunday, ladies!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ladies ladies! I see the cafe is well and busy! Sorry for being so quiet! I blame the Persian food coma and doing work and meeting contractors at our country house.  

So I was stuffed with Persian banquet food and fine wine on New Year's eve and on New Year's day, we were greeted with Champagne breakfast at the hotel we were staying! I for the life of me, could not bear the thought of more alcohol so soon! 

Tomorrow I will be back at work and I really can't believe all of it is now over! Hope all of you have a great start of 2015!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, any modeling pics of your nay/white PdV, per chance? Social media is a tricky subject for me, too. I am inclined too be very flexible here on TPF, follow IG but don't post, keep my LinkedIn account completely private and wouldn't dream of participating of FB. It's all a matter of personal preferences and your comfort level.
> 
> *FabF* and *MrsO*, FitBit was mentioned in this month's Men's Health magazine as one of THE tech gadgets to buy. I am looking in to this, too! Thanks for the shout-out about it.
> 
> Here I am in Los Angeles, up at 3am because of the time difference (- 3hours) and my flight was absolutely wonderful. Sat next to a gorgeous man ~ *Julide* and *xiangxiang* where art thou? ~ who went to an Ivy League school for undergraduate and graduate business school, is American but works in the Australian Outback and was delightful. He helped me with my massive suitcase and gave me his card after the flight. Very fit and in shape. He could be a poster-boy for this thread, lol. Anyway, I would love to fix him up with my eldest DD. I am such a match-maker mommy but I think that he must be in his mid-40's. What a great person. I hit the lottery on that flight and here I was so worried. He even complimented me on my outfit ~ all H of course ~ among other things. A charmer!
> 
> Also, this is my first day to spend an hour at the condo gym. Fingers crossed that I get down there. I figure that I better go in the morning at like 9am-10am.
> 
> Have a great Sunday, ladies!



*Vigee*, your flight companion sounds delightful! Send him our way if you think he's too old for your DD!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> I thought I could share this with you all ... I'm wearing my PdV (navy/white) at home as I do household chores as I have not worn H in over a week and I was going through withdrawals!!!



This is too funny *MrsJDS*!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Sunday, ladies.  

Vigee, glad to hear you're now enjoying DDs' company in LA. And you even got productive on the flight. Hope Mr MBA hottie and your eldest DD hit it off. Please keep us posted on your progress. 

I finished tidying up my DDs' rooms and even set up a small library section. DDs are super excited and even thanked me again for the library this AM--made the whole effort worthwhile.  Although I'm afraid the dining room is only semi-reclaimed. Until our basement is finished, the larger toys and bikes/cars have no where else to go. DH has already started on that project. Hopefully, it'll be done before we leave for Hawaii mid-March. (As you can see I'm being realistic even though I want it done NOW!). 

MrsJDS, glad to have you're back safe and sound. Skiing on ice sounds daunting. You must be very advanced. We got a bit of snow yesterday but it has since rained and I worry that the whole thing will turn to ice by the time I drive to work in the morning. The forecast calls for the coldest week next week so my task this afternoon is to pull out my winter boots and prepare for the arctic temperature. Brrrr.

MrsOwen, how did you fare at the H store yesterday? I was planning to stop by H this coming week but will now wait until the weather warms up a bit. H is about 15 minutes walk from my office but I'm not going out at -15C / 5F. I'm hoping they'll have a Ulysse MM in a bright color and would like to look at the orange PdV again along with any SS CSGM they may have. Perhaps a beautiful purple de la mer like Vigee's.  So far I haven't seen any SS GMs on H.com Canada. And thanks for the tip on Fitbit.  I just ordered one online. I also plan to order the Fitbit Surge for my DH as an anniversary present comes March as they're not in stock right now. DH uses a Garmin one but to track the heart rate he needs to use a chest strap which must be cumbersome. I also mentioned this to our friends who are DH's cycling buddies so they're all excited. I also started an online fitness/food diary yesterday. Sure enough I was 450 calories over budget due to a glass of red wine, a small piece of cake and 3 pieces of Ferraro Rocher. Lol.  

Jadeite, hope your relocation is going well today. 

Hope everyone is enjoying the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> I thought I could share this with you all ... I'm wearing my PdV (navy/white) at home as I do household chores as I have not worn H in over a week and I was going through withdrawals!!!



This is an excellent idea, MrsJDS! Makes the household chores a lot more pleasant.  One of my aqaintances wears her mink jacket around the house as she works from home and doesn't go out too often. She said it makes her work feels more glamorous.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies ladies! I see the cafe is well and busy! Sorry for being so quiet! I blame the Persian food coma and doing work and meeting contractors at our country house.
> 
> So I was stuffed with Persian banquet food and fine wine on New Year's eve and on New Year's day, we were greeted with Champagne breakfast at the hotel we were staying! I for the life of me, could not bear the thought of more alcohol so soon!
> 
> Tomorrow I will be back at work and I really can't believe all of it is now over! Hope all of you have a great start of 2015!



Hi xiangxiang, I too can't believe I've been off for 11 days already. It went by quickly. Champagne breakfast sounds delightful but I can never take it that early. Did you see Mr hot fireplace during one of your meetings?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Hi xiangxiang, I too can't believe I've been off for 11 days already. It went by quickly. Champagne breakfast sounds delightful but I can never take it that early. Did you see Mr hot fireplace during one of your meetings?



I know, *Fabfashion*! The holiday season has gone so quickly, like always! Now we need another holiday to get over the holidays! Neither my SO nor me can take alcohol so early in the day! Nope didn't see him at all! And we are going to have a minor argument with them soon!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I know, *Fabfashion*! The holiday season has gone so quickly, like always! Now we need another holiday to get over the holidays! Neither my SO nor me can take alcohol so early in the day! Nope didn't see him at all! And we are going to have a minor argument with them soon!



Oh no, how could you have an argument with that cutie face? I'd be too distracted to yell at him. 

Do you take time off for CNY? We usually celebrate at my in-law's place and vist my DH's grandma. It's another good coma festivity.


----------



## Mindi B

Golly, that holiday season just flew by!  Wishing all my Cafe friends a very happy, healthy 2015 filled with hot handymen and Hermes.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Oh no, how could you have an argument with that cutie face? I'd be too distracted to yell at him.
> 
> Do you take time off for CNY? We usually celebrate at my in-law's place and vist my DH's grandma. It's another good coma festivity.



Ha, that's why we are going to send them an email first! 

I know CNY is a very dangerous period but I won't be taking any long time off this year, thank goodness!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Golly, that holiday season just flew by!  Wishing all my Cafe friends a very happy, healthy 2015 filled with hot handymen and Hermes.



Same to you too, *Mindi B*!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Golly, that holiday season just flew by!  Wishing all my Cafe friends a very happy, healthy 2015 filled with hot handymen and Hermes.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> I know, *Fabfashion*! The holiday season has gone so quickly, like always! Now we need another holiday to get over the holidays! Neither my SO nor me can take alcohol so early in the day! Nope didn't see him at all! And we are going to have a minor argument with them soon!



*Mindi*, how have you been? Back at you wishing you a Happy 2015.

*xiangxiang*, food and alcohol comas ~ oh my! What is the argument with mr fireplace about? Can you share? I would hate for the two of you to part company! 

*FabF*, I might not make good on my New Year's resolution today. Watching a football game and feeling very jet-lagged. The condo's gym is not calling my name.


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> Golly, that holiday season just flew by!  Wishing all my Cafe friends a very happy, healthy 2015 filled with hot handymen and Hermes.



And a very wonderful orange new year to you too, Mindi!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Mindi*, how have you been? Back at you wishing you a Happy 2015.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, food and alcohol comas ~ oh my! What is the argument with mr fireplace about? Can you share? I would hate for the two of you to part company!
> 
> *FabF*, I might not make good on my New Year's resolution today. Watching a football game and feeling very jet-lagged. The condo's gym is not calling my name.



Vigee, weekend doesn't count.  I'm not starting my NYR until Tuesday when I'm going to hit the elliptical at the gym. This is coming from someone who just had another piece of tuxedo cake and a piece of chocolate truffle. Lol. 

Are you ladies planning to get any H before the price increase? I don't need anything that I'm aware of.  May be the price increase will help keep me stay on the BI.


----------



## MSO13

Hello all!

Like everyone, I can't believe how fast my holiday has gone. Fortunately I'm easing back into work tomorrow to go in and get my desk organized, get the end of year files ready for storage etc. Then we start back to normal Tuesday. 

Yesterday we ended up downtown early in the day while DH had a quick client meeting so I got an hour at Barney's Co OP and a local boutique I adore. I finally committed to a pair of ankle boots, there's been so many good ones this year I just couldn't decide and I had a price point I wanted to stick too. I got a pair of Marséll that I had been eyeing at Barneys NY all year but I got them for 50% off from my local boutique! I'll post them in the Non H thread shortly. I also got a pair of high waisted J Brand denim flares at Barney's for Spring that I cannot wait to wear with a head scarf and possibly an H belt and a Barenia HAC which would go great with this imaginary outfit. Does the daydreaming of H never end? They need hemming but I have to decide which shoes I'll mostly be wearing with them. 

We finally made it out to the mall much later in the day so I only had a few minutes in H, my SA was off and they didn't receive any new Ulysses so I think my best bet is to look online and email my SA some colors to look for and maybe charge send it. I would love to have it for my class starting end of next week. 

Today I got a bunch of shoes and boots I never wear onto eBay as well as my first H item to edit, a Maxi Twilly I have worn exactly once since buying. I never reach for it so it's time to send it on to a new home. I should raise enough to fund the  70cm and one CSGM I want from Spring. 

Vigee, your seat mate sounds dreamy. If I couldn't sit next to the silent type, good looking and super educated sounds like the next best option! There's no harm in a little fix up, it could introduce your DD to a whole new circle of LA folks she might never have met if he's too old for her. Hope you're having the best time in LA with your DDs! 

Xiangxiang, glad to hear you enjoyed your holiday. Sorry to hear that the contractors were being difficult but your Persian buffet and champagne breakfast sounds lovely.

MrsJDS, glad your ski trip was a success. Do you have the PdV bandana in Navy/White? If so, we're twins! 

Fab, March sounds like a realistic goal. I have a hard time finishing projects like that, after all it's a whole project just to go out and get the organizational stuff and put it together. Who has the energy after all that? DDs library sounds so nice, how sweet that they thanked you for it! Excited to hear you got a Fitbit, I'd be happy to help you figure it out if you need it. Just PM me. Which did you get? I like the One because it's hidden from view on my bra, I couldn't picture myself wearing one on my wrist unless they make a CDC version  I'm glad you're excited, I love gadgets like this and it's very motivational. Even when I'm not cutting calories, it's nice to know I'm staying within my daily goal and not gaining. I usually take it easier on the weekends especially if I'm working Saturday, I get to eat SO many calories when I have weekend work! Your DH will love the Surge I'm sure, they make a great product and everyone I know who has them loves them.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, weekend doesn't count.  I'm not starting my NYR until Tuesday when I'm going to hit the elliptical at the gym. This is coming from someone who just had another piece of tuxedo cake and a piece of chocolate truffle. Lol.
> 
> *Are you ladies planning to get any H before the price increase? *I don't need anything that I'm aware of.  May be the price increase will help keep me stay on the BI.



*FabF*, I am in love with the Flamingo Party design, very femmy and amazing CWs. It comes in both the 90cm silk and the 140cm CSGM. My local H will be getting MANY CWs in the store but I definitely need to see them IRL. I get home from LA on February 1st, so that gives me 9 days to get over to H and take a look it before the price increase, if they even have it in stock. Totally on the fence about a another CSGM because I have some in my closet that have been worn only once ~ I might go for the 90cm silk instead. We shall see!


----------



## Suncatcher

So the lovely Ms Vigee has taught me how to multiquote ... let's see if I got this right!


Vigee - not only will I post a pic of my navy/white PdV this week, I also want to post a pic of my new fur as well as some goodies DH got me for xmas.  Nothing major on the H front since he gifted me a Constance Elan for my birthday this year but this is all part of my relaxing on social media!  I'm in loungewear right now after watching the Dallas/Detroit game and its cliffhanger end so I will take the pics tomorrow.


As for your flight down, the gentleman companion you sat next to on the flight sounds delightful!  Don't know how old is your eldest DD but take it from me ... he's probably not too old for your DD!  DH and I have a significant age difference and age doesn't matter!


Xiang - welcome back!  You certainly have been on a foodie delight of late and the champagne breakfast is something I would enjoy!  I love champagne ... drink it like water.  But I know the need to detox ... Sorry to hear about your fireplace woes.  


FabF - You certainly have been on a tear with the organization!  New year, new beginning!  So cute that your DDs loved the library.  One of the projects I have in mind this month is to continue purging kids' toys and clothes.  To answer your question about purchasing H before the price increase, in my case it is a definite YES.  I need to go in and see what is in store.  I did see some of the SS CSGMs before xmas but decided to pick up the pink Marwari at that time but I will go in to revisit the CSGMs.  Good for you about the plan to workout.  I bet the Fitbit will be instrumental in getting you along your goals.


Mrs O - saw the boots you purchased and I love them!  And to purchase them at 50% off is even better ... I hope you do find your Ulysees as it will be a nice touch for your course.  Are you an active seller on eBay?  Do you think it will be hard for you to sell your items?  I've never purchased or sold on eBay so that site is one big mystery to me.


My Mindi!  Happy new year!


I hope everyone has a lovely week back at work/in the real world this week!


----------



## Suncatcher

Oops!  I didn't multi quote properly - need to review my notes - and I meant to say "Hi Mindi", not "My Mindi"!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Like everyone, I can't believe how fast my holiday has gone. Fortunately I'm easing back into work tomorrow to go in and get my desk organized, get the end of year files ready for storage etc. Then we start back to normal Tuesday.
> 
> Yesterday we ended up downtown early in the day while DH had a quick client meeting so I got an hour at Barney's Co OP and a local boutique I adore. I finally committed to a pair of ankle boots, there's been so many good ones this year I just couldn't decide and I had a price point I wanted to stick too. I got a pair of Marséll that I had been eyeing at Barneys NY all year but I got them for 50% off from my local boutique! I'll post them in the Non H thread shortly. I also got a pair of high waisted J Brand denim flares at Barney's for Spring that I cannot wait to wear with a head scarf and possibly an H belt and a Barenia HAC which would go great with this imaginary outfit. Does the daydreaming of H never end? They need hemming but I have to decide which shoes I'll mostly be wearing with them.
> 
> We finally made it out to the mall much later in the day so I only had a few minutes in H, my SA was off and they didn't receive any new Ulysses so I think my best bet is to look online and email my SA some colors to look for and maybe charge send it. I would love to have it for my class starting end of next week.
> 
> Today I got a bunch of shoes and boots I never wear onto eBay as well as my first H item to edit, a Maxi Twilly I have worn exactly once since buying. I never reach for it so it's time to send it on to a new home. I should raise enough to fund the  70cm and one CSGM I want from Spring.
> 
> Vigee, your seat mate sounds dreamy. If I couldn't sit next to the silent type, good looking and super educated sounds like the next best option! There's no harm in a little fix up, it could introduce your DD to a whole new circle of LA folks she might never have met if he's too old for her. Hope you're having the best time in LA with your DDs!
> 
> Xiangxiang, glad to hear you enjoyed your holiday. Sorry to hear that the contractors were being difficult but your Persian buffet and champagne breakfast sounds lovely.
> 
> MrsJDS, glad your ski trip was a success. Do you have the PdV bandana in Navy/White? If so, we're twins!
> 
> Fab, March sounds like a realistic goal. I have a hard time finishing projects like that, after all it's a whole project just to go out and get the organizational stuff and put it together. Who has the energy after all that? DDs library sounds so nice, how sweet that they thanked you for it! Excited to hear you got a Fitbit, I'd be happy to help you figure it out if you need it. Just PM me. Which did you get? I like the One because it's hidden from view on my bra, I couldn't picture myself wearing one on my wrist unless they make a CDC version  I'm glad you're excited, I love gadgets like this and it's very motivational. Even when I'm not cutting calories, it's nice to know I'm staying within my daily goal and not gaining. I usually take it easier on the weekends especially if I'm working Saturday, I get to eat SO many calories when I have weekend work! Your DH will love the Surge I'm sure, they make a great product and everyone I know who has them loves them.


MrsOwen, I ordered the Fitbit One. I considered getting the one that's like a watch but I don't even wear bracelets so I doubt I'll be wearing a wrist band along with my usual watch. I'll PM you if I have questions, thank you for the offer.  Can't wait to start using it.

You're inspiring me to get moving on editing my H items. I'll try to post at least one this week.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> So the lovely Ms Vigee has taught me how to multiquote ... let's see if I got this right!
> 
> 
> Vigee - not only will I post a pic of my navy/white PdV this week, I also want to post a pic of my new fur as well as some goodies DH got me for xmas.  Nothing major on the H front since he gifted me a Constance Elan for my birthday this year but this is all part of my relaxing on social media!  I'm in loungewear right now after watching the Dallas/Detroit game and its cliffhanger end so I will take the pics tomorrow.
> 
> 
> As for your flight down, the gentleman companion you sat next to on the flight sounds delightful!  Don't know how old is your eldest DD but take it from me ... he's probably not too old for your DD!  DH and I have a significant age difference and age doesn't matter!
> 
> 
> Xiang - welcome back!  You certainly have been on a foodie delight of late and the champagne breakfast is something I would enjoy!  I love champagne ... drink it like water.  But I know the need to detox ... Sorry to hear about your fireplace woes.
> 
> 
> FabF - You certainly have been on a tear with the organization!  New year, new beginning!  So cute that your DDs loved the library.  One of the projects I have in mind this month is to continue purging kids' toys and clothes.  To answer your question about purchasing H before the price increase, in my case it is a definite YES.  I need to go in and see what is in store.  I did see some of the SS CSGMs before xmas but decided to pick up the pink Marwari at that time but I will go in to revisit the CSGMs.  Good for you about the plan to workout.  I bet the Fitbit will be instrumental in getting you along your goals.
> 
> 
> Mrs O - saw the boots you purchased and I love them!  And to purchase them at 50% off is even better ... I hope you do find your Ulysees as it will be a nice touch for your course.  Are you an active seller on eBay?  Do you think it will be hard for you to sell your items?  I've never purchased or sold on eBay so that site is one big mystery to me.
> 
> 
> My Mindi!  Happy new year!
> 
> 
> I hope everyone has a lovely week back at work/in the real world this week!


MrsJDS, I think I need another massage after spending about 6 hours today editing all the toys.  I'm done for now, I think. I was on a roll and didn't want to stop for fear of never picking it up again. Glad this is over.  The sad part is I didn't even get a chance to go through my own closets. Oh well, there's next weekend!

Can't wait to see your new fur. Is that the Prada one you mentioned before? Sounds scrumptious!  

BTW, I can't multiquote when I'm on my home PC but can do so on my office PC. I have the same browsers on both so not sure why that's the case.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, I am in love with the Flamingo Party design, very femmy and amazing CWs. It comes in both the 90cm silk and the 140cm CSGM. My local H will be getting MANY CWs in the store but I definitely need to see them IRL. I get home from LA on February 1st, so that gives me 9 days to get over to H and take a look it before the price increase, if they even have it in stock. Totally on the fence about a another CSGM because I have some in my closet that have been worn only once ~ I might go for the 90cm silk instead. We shall see!


Can't wait to see what you end up with, Vigee. You have exquisite taste.  Right now I'm debating if I should let a particular CSGM and 90 silk go. I'm not very good at letting things go and am having discussions inside my head. No winner yet.


----------



## Mindi B

MrsJDS said:


> Oops!  I didn't multi quote properly - need to review my notes - and I meant to say "Hi Mindi", not "My Mindi"!



I'll be your Mindi any time!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Can't wait to see what you end up with, Vigee. You have exquisite taste.  Right now I'm debating if I should let a particular CSGM and 90 silk go. I'm not very good at letting things go and am having discussions inside my head. No winner yet.





Mindi B said:


> I'll be your Mindi any time!



Morning ladies and Happy Monday! For some reason every other word that I spell is incorrect in this post. So, please forgive my spelling errors today.

*FabF*, which CSGM and 90cm are you thinking of editing? Tough decision to edit and I only have seller's remorse over one CSGM. I will probably end up re-buying it again in the future! Echec du Roi in the rouge/gris CW. The perfect CSGM for me! 

*Mindi*, you can be my Mindi, too, anytime, lol. 

*MrsDJS*, yay! Pics are coming from you and I can't wait to see them! The mention of a Constance elan and a new fur in the same paragraph is enough to make me faint. 

*MrsO*, love your new boots and have a pair similar from Acne that I bought in London. Totally comfortable and indestructible. Right now I am eyeing a pair of Vince Blair 5 shoes that are great but not practical in the winter months at home. Might wait until April/May to get them. Patience is a virtue, I keep telling myself. Have to keep focused on H before the price increases.

My eldest DD is going to keep me busy today and tonight, hectic Monday! Those of you that are going back to work, good luck!


----------



## Suncatcher

Mindi B said:


> I'll be your Mindi any time!


 
Hi *Mindi* - I didn't want you to think I was being overly familiar with you LOL and I love your response!


Ok, _deep breath_, this is my first picture post!  I'm coming through on my NY resolution!  Attached is my made to order Prada fur (mink with fox fur colour).  It is bicoloured, that is, dyed yellow with black tips.  So the overall effect is like a chestnut colour in certain lighting.  I'm wearing this with my black Ardennes B35 and CDC, both with GHW.


----------



## Suncatcher

I don't know why the pic is so HUGE!  Sorry ladies!  Still so much for me to learn!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Hi *Mindi* - I didn't want you to think I was being overly familiar with you LOL and I love your response!
> 
> 
> Ok, _deep breath_, this is my first picture post!  I'm coming through on my NY resolution!  Attached is my made to order Prada fur (mink with fox fur colour).  It is bicoloured, that is, dyed yellow with black tips.  So the overall effect is like a chestnut colour in certain lighting.  I'm wearing this with my black Ardennes B35 and CDC, both with GHW.



You look smashing dear! Love the coat and the black B!


----------



## Suncatcher

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You look smashing dear! Love the coat and the black B!


 
Thanks *XiangXiang*!  This is for *Vigee* - my Epsom Constance Elan in malachite with PHW.  My DH worked with my SA to gift this to me for my birthday this year.


I got up earlier than normal to try out this new bike thingamajig that my DH bought for himself.  You fit a roadbike onto the stand and with a special app you can do a road bike workout.  It's meant for hardcore cyclists (not me) but it's a good alternative to running on icy streets.  I hope everyone is having a nice Monday.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Mindi*, how have you been? Back at you wishing you a Happy 2015.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, food and alcohol comas ~ oh my! What is the argument with mr fireplace about? Can you share? I would hate for the two of you to part company!
> 
> *FabF*, I might not make good on my New Year's resolution today. Watching a football game and feeling very jet-lagged. The condo's gym is not calling my name.



*Vigee*, we won't be parting company any time soon as we still want him to finish our fireplace. Long story short, we weren't well advised about options for the lining and hearth so we will need to want them redone but we don't want to pay for it all twice! We shall see.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Thanks *XiangXiang*!  This is for *Vigee* - my Epsom Constance Elan in malachite with PHW.  My DH worked with my SA to gift this to me for my birthday this year.
> 
> 
> I got up earlier than normal to try out this new bike thingamajig that my DH bought for himself.  You fit a roadbike onto the stand and with a special app you can do a road bike workout.  It's meant for hardcore cyclists (not me) but it's a good alternative to running on icy streets.  I hope everyone is having a nice Monday.



malachite is so pretty and I am not even a green person! Congratulations!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Like everyone, I can't believe how fast my holiday has gone. Fortunately I'm easing back into work tomorrow to go in and get my desk organized, get the end of year files ready for storage etc. Then we start back to normal Tuesday.
> 
> Yesterday we ended up downtown early in the day while DH had a quick client meeting so I got an hour at Barney's Co OP and a local boutique I adore. I finally committed to a pair of ankle boots, there's been so many good ones this year I just couldn't decide and I had a price point I wanted to stick too. I got a pair of Marséll that I had been eyeing at Barneys NY all year but I got them for 50% off from my local boutique! I'll post them in the Non H thread shortly. I also got a pair of high waisted J Brand denim flares at Barney's for Spring that I cannot wait to wear with a head scarf and possibly an H belt and a Barenia HAC which would go great with this imaginary outfit. Does the daydreaming of H never end? They need hemming but I have to decide which shoes I'll mostly be wearing with them.
> 
> We finally made it out to the mall much later in the day so I only had a few minutes in H, my SA was off and they didn't receive any new Ulysses so I think my best bet is to look online and email my SA some colors to look for and maybe charge send it. I would love to have it for my class starting end of next week.
> 
> Today I got a bunch of shoes and boots I never wear onto eBay as well as my first H item to edit, a Maxi Twilly I have worn exactly once since buying. I never reach for it so it's time to send it on to a new home. I should raise enough to fund the  70cm and one CSGM I want from Spring.
> 
> Vigee, your seat mate sounds dreamy. If I couldn't sit next to the silent type, good looking and super educated sounds like the next best option! There's no harm in a little fix up, it could introduce your DD to a whole new circle of LA folks she might never have met if he's too old for her. Hope you're having the best time in LA with your DDs!
> 
> Xiangxiang, glad to hear you enjoyed your holiday. Sorry to hear that the contractors were being difficult but your Persian buffet and champagne breakfast sounds lovely.
> 
> MrsJDS, glad your ski trip was a success. Do you have the PdV bandana in Navy/White? If so, we're twins!
> 
> Fab, March sounds like a realistic goal. I have a hard time finishing projects like that, after all it's a whole project just to go out and get the organizational stuff and put it together. Who has the energy after all that? DDs library sounds so nice, how sweet that they thanked you for it! Excited to hear you got a Fitbit, I'd be happy to help you figure it out if you need it. Just PM me. Which did you get? I like the One because it's hidden from view on my bra, I couldn't picture myself wearing one on my wrist unless they make a CDC version  I'm glad you're excited, I love gadgets like this and it's very motivational. Even when I'm not cutting calories, it's nice to know I'm staying within my daily goal and not gaining. I usually take it easier on the weekends especially if I'm working Saturday, I get to eat SO many calories when I have weekend work! Your DH will love the Surge I'm sure, they make a great product and everyone I know who has them loves them.



MrsOwen, congrats on your new boots!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Xiang - welcome back!  You certainly have been on a foodie delight of late and the champagne breakfast is something I would enjoy!  I love champagne ... drink it like water.  But I know the need to detox ... Sorry to hear about your fireplace woes.



I am useless when it comes to champagne drinking! It goes straight to my head! one glass is my limit and definitely not before noon.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> MrsOwen, I ordered the Fitbit One. I considered getting the one that's like a watch but I don't even wear bracelets so I doubt I'll be wearing a wrist band along with my usual watch. I'll PM you if I have questions, thank you for the offer.  Can't wait to start using it.
> 
> You're inspiring me to get moving on editing my H items. I'll try to post at least one this week.



*Fabfashion*, I see a lot of getting fit talks here maybe I should think about something too. But maybe I will think about it next week...


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Monday, ladies! I'm so grateful that it's sunny right now although the temperature is freeeezing! I'm a sun sign so as long as there's sunshine, I'm okay. 

Vigee, I think my issue with a few scarves/shawls that I own is that I ordered them online. I loved the patterns but the colors ended up not loving me back. I thought I could try to make them work with different color clothing but nah...they just sat in their boxes. Perhaps I should frame them and admire them on the wall instead? The CSGM is the CSMC (gasp!) in rouge/marine. Last year was my horse birth year so I bought a lot of horse themed H items. I thought it'd be a brighter red IRL but the marine makes it darker and more wintery looking. The other 2 silk scarves are Fleurs et Papillons de Tissus with white background and Casques Et Plumets in pale pink/light gray. They both wash me out; one is still unworn. What to do? What to do?  I searched the Echec du Roi and Flamingo Party and they're gorgeous. You need, you must...

MrsJDS, your new fur coat is stunning!  You look fantastic! The malachite Constance is dreamy. I'm still considering that but may be I should get a Chanel Boy instead? Hmmm. My DH has the road bike thingy too. I never go near it. I ride my bike in a park going at around 10-15 km/h. I think in the 10 years that I own that bike, I must have ridden no more than 300 km. 

MrsOwen, I think you'll have a better luck finding the Ulysse online. I saw tons of colors on H.com US. Too bad they're more expensive in the US than in Canada by about $120 so I'll try to wait and hopefully find something soon. 

xiangxiang, hope your email correspondence with Mr fireplace hottie goes well and your issues are resolved to your satisfaction. If that fails, perhaps meeting in person and ripping his shirt off will help. 

Mindi, could you be my Mindi too?

Have an fantastic day, eveyone.


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> Hi *Mindi* - I didn't want you to think I was being overly familiar with you LOL and I love your response!
> 
> 
> Ok, _deep breath_, this is my first picture post!  I'm coming through on my NY resolution!  Attached is my made to order Prada fur (mink with fox fur colour).  It is bicoloured, that is, dyed yellow with black tips.  So the overall effect is like a chestnut colour in certain lighting.  I'm wearing this with my black Ardennes B35 and CDC, both with GHW.



Gorgeous fur MrsJ! and good job on your resolution!  I totally understand wanting to keep things private. If I didn't have to do this stuff for work, I would be a social media hermit. I'm still always astounded that people care what I'm up to! You can set a lot of that stuff for private and only be "friends" with select people. 

Love Malachite, it looks so chic with PHW!


----------



## MSO13

xiangxiang0731 said:


> MrsOwen, congrats on your new boots!



thank you! I'm wearing them today!


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Golly, that holiday season just flew by!  Wishing all my Cafe friends a very happy, healthy 2015 filled with hot handymen and Hermes.



Happy New Year Mindi!! Hoping to see my hot painter/wallpaper guy sometime soon


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Morning ladies and Happy Monday! For some reason every other word that I spell is incorrect in this post. So, please forgive my spelling errors today.
> 
> *FabF*, which CSGM and 90cm are you thinking of editing? Tough decision to edit and I only have seller's remorse over one CSGM. I will probably end up re-buying it again in the future! Echec du Roi in the rouge/gris CW. The perfect CSGM for me!
> 
> *Mindi*, you can be my Mindi, too, anytime, lol.
> 
> *MrsDJS*, yay! Pics are coming from you and I can't wait to see them! The mention of a Constance elan and a new fur in the same paragraph is enough to make me faint.
> 
> *MrsO*, love your new boots and have a pair similar from Acne that I bought in London. Totally comfortable and indestructible. Right now I am eyeing a pair of Vince Blair 5 shoes that are great but not practical in the winter months at home. Might wait until April/May to get them. Patience is a virtue, I keep telling myself. Have to keep focused on H before the price increases.
> 
> My eldest DD is going to keep me busy today and tonight, hectic Monday! Those of you that are going back to work, good luck!



Hi Vigee! Hoe you're having a lovely busy day in LA with DD! I love Vince shoes, I have several pairs of the Mia that I wear to my weekend jobs, so comfy but stylish and a better bet than the Lanvin ballet flats which I was tearing through too quickly for $600 shoes! I have learned that Vince always goes on sale at Bloomingdales so I usually scoop them up at half price a few times a year. This year there's so many cute skate shoe options, you might get lucky on sale with the Blair. I think H is introducing a skate shoe style similar to Celine. DH saw a pair of yellow at Celine he liked but he wears Vans which cost $40 so he just shook his head at the price.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, ladies! I'm so grateful that it's sunny right now although the temperature is freeeezing! I'm a sun sign so as long as there's sunshine, I'm okay.
> 
> Vigee, I think my issue with a few scarves/shawls that I own is that I ordered them online. I loved the patterns but the colors ended up not loving me back. I thought I could try to make them work with different color clothing but nah...they just sat in their boxes. Perhaps I should frame them and admire them on the wall instead? The CSGM is the CSMC (gasp!) in rouge/marine. Last year was my horse birth year so I bought a lot of horse themed H items. I thought it'd be a brighter red IRL but the marine makes it darker and more wintery looking. The other 2 silk scarves are Fleurs et Papillons de Tissus with white background and Casques Et Plumets in pale pink/light gray. They both wash me out; one is still unworn. What to do? What to do?  I searched the Echec du Roi and Flamingo Party and they're gorgeous. You need, you must...
> 
> MrsJDS, your new fur coat is stunning!  You look fantastic! The malachite Constance is dreamy. I'm still considering that but may be I should get a Chanel Boy instead? Hmmm. My DH has the road bike thingy too. I never go near it. I ride my bike in a park going at around 10-15 km/h. I think in the 10 years that I own that bike, I must have ridden no more than 300 km.
> 
> MrsOwen, I think you'll have a better luck finding the Ulysse online. I saw tons of colors on H.com US. Too bad they're more expensive in the US than in Canada by about $120 so I'll try to wait and hopefully find something soon.
> 
> xiangxiang, hope your email correspondence with Mr fireplace hottie goes well and your issues are resolved to your satisfaction. If that fails, perhaps meeting in person and ripping his shirt off will help.
> 
> Mindi, could you be my Mindi too?
> 
> Have an fantastic day, eveyone.



I emailed my SA a few colors, it looks like the best colors on H.com US are all in PM which I don't need as I have Bamboo, I've got her looking for Electric Blue and Malachite. I'll do a charge send if they don't get more this week, now I really want it for my class probably because it's becoming elusive. With H, the hunt seems to be half the fun!


----------



## MSO13

I'm back in the office today organizing and answering emails. It's nice to still not have to answer the phone  I'm so much more productive that way. 

I worked out this morning and picked up healthy lunches for the week as well as a few healthy emergency snacks in case my resolve weakens and I want to hit the building vending machine. I need a break from eating out for a while for sure!

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Mindi B

Fabfashion, of COURSE I'll be your Mindi!  But then I'd better slow down a little.  I don't want anyone to think I'm, you know, "easy."


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Thanks *XiangXiang*!  This is for *Vigee* - my Epsom Constance Elan in malachite with PHW.  My DH worked with my SA to gift this to me for my birthday this year.
> 
> 
> I got up earlier than normal to try out this new bike thingamajig that my DH bought for himself.  You fit a roadbike onto the stand and with a special app you can do a road bike workout.  It's meant for hardcore cyclists (not me) but it's a good alternative to running on icy streets.  I hope everyone is having a nice Monday.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, we won't be parting company any time soon as we still want him to finish our fireplace. Long story short, we weren't well advised about options for the lining and hearth so we will need to want them redone but we don't want to pay for it all twice! We shall see.



Hi ladies, sorry this is such a late post for many of you. I could really multi-quote all of you but limited it due to length. My eldest DD has kept me busy all day long and I finally now have an hour off until we go out to dinner at Madeo. The best gnocchi in the entire world for me tonight ~ yay! I swear that I am going to eat ONLY two bites and limit my intake because of course a work-out wasn't happening today due to our busy schedule. Going to try to hit the condo gym tomorrow while both DDs are working. No excuses, I will have eight hours alone and should be able to fit this in to my day. 

*MrsJDS*, LOVE your pics! That Prada fur coat! That malachite Constance PHW! Perfect eye-candy and a delight to see ~ wonderful. Your DH really out-did himself with the Constance, he is definitely a keeper and so very generous. Thanks for the pics. 

*xiangxiang*, don't you hate when these unforeseen issues come about with renovation projects? Mr fireplace is probably tearing his hair out and with a little nudge from you, it could be his shirt, too. My bad.  

*FabF*, so ironic that you are going to edit out your rouge CSGM CSMC, I wore mine today, lol. It's one of my go-to 140cm shawls. If I can get my eldest DD to take my pic before dinner, I will post it tomorrow. Currently, she is in her room sulking ~ yes, even at 25 years old and not 4 years old, our babies can get sulky. Can you believe it? Also, I am cousins with you on the Fleurs et Papillons de Tissus silk. Mine is a teal blue that matches my BI B35 GHW perfectly and it doesn't get frequent use but there is no getting rid of it. That color is too difficult to find! 

*MrsO*, glad that you are still happy with your new boots and wore them today. Good luck with your first day of classes ~ do they start this week or next? A malachite or BE ulysses sounds amazing. My bet is that you will find it very, very soon. Yes, H is sometimes all about the chase for me, too. 

For all of you ladies that can ride road bikes, congratulations! Not sure, in fact I am very sure that the only bike that I can ride is a stationary one. I am definitely not a road warrior, lol. The last time I tried to ride a bike, I quickly fell off of it and just turned around and put it back in the garage. My feet belong on terra firma ~ solid earth.


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> Fabfashion, of COURSE I'll be your Mindi!  But then I'd better slow down a little.  I don't want anyone to think I'm, you know, "easy."


Mindi, I could never have thought you easy, just lovable.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> I emailed my SA a few colors, it looks like the best colors on H.com US are all in PM which I don't need as I have Bamboo, I've got her looking for Electric Blue and Malachite. I'll do a charge send if they don't get more this week, now I really want it for my class probably because it's becoming elusive. With H, the hunt seems to be half the fun!


MrsOwen, the 2 colors are gorgeous. Will be so hard to choose if they're both available. I'm going to call my SA tomorrow and may be H.com customer service to see if they have any bright color Ulysse MM in stock here. I'd like something along the line of bamboo or anamone, or cappucine. 

What healthy emergency snacks did you pick up if you don't mind me asking? My problem is chocolate--I'm a chocoholic. I have a chocolate drawer in my office that's filled with ahh...chocolate.  I think I'd be better off filling it with something a little healthier--sweet not savory though. BTW I used an elliptical today! Yay! DDs had swimming lesson this evening so while DH watched them, I popped by the gym portion upstairs and did about 1/2 hour of the elliptical. I was really out of shape though and could barely made it at the lowest setting. The sad part is I only burned about 1/2 of the calories of the bar of Toblerone that I ate earlier. Lol. Oh well, I'll just keep at it.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies, sorry this is such a late post for many of you. I could really multi-quote all of you but limited it due to length. My eldest DD has kept me busy all day long and I finally now have an hour off until we go out to dinner at Madeo. The best gnocchi in the entire world for me tonight ~ yay! I swear that I am going to eat ONLY two bites and limit my intake because of course a work-out wasn't happening today due to our busy schedule. Going to try to hit the condo gym tomorrow while both DDs are working. No excuses, I will have eight hours alone and should be able to fit this in to my day.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, LOVE your pics! That Prada fur coat! That malachite Constance PHW! Perfect eye-candy and a delight to see ~ wonderful. Your DH really out-did himself with the Constance, he is definitely a keeper and so very generous. Thanks for the pics.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, don't you hate when these unforeseen issues come about with renovation projects? Mr fireplace is probably tearing his hair out and with a little nudge from you, it could be his shirt, too. My bad.
> 
> *FabF*, so ironic that you are going to edit out your rouge CSGM CSMC, I wore mine today, lol. It's one of my go-to 140cm shawls. If I can get my eldest DD to take my pic before dinner, I will post it tomorrow. Currently, she is in her room sulking ~ yes, even at 25 years old and not 4 years old, our babies can get sulky. Can you believe it? Also, I am cousins with you on the Fleurs et Papillons de Tissus silk. Mine is a teal blue that matches my BI B35 GHW perfectly and it doesn't get frequent use but there is no getting rid of it. That color is too difficult to find!
> 
> *MrsO*, glad that you are still happy with your new boots and wore them today. Good luck with your first day of classes ~ do they start this week or next? A malachite or BE ulysses sounds amazing. My bet is that you will find it very, very soon. Yes, H is sometimes all about the chase for me, too.
> 
> For all of you ladies that can ride road bikes, congratulations! Not sure, in fact I am very sure that the only bike that I can ride is a stationary one. I am definitely not a road warrior, lol. The last time I tried to ride a bike, I quickly fell off of it and just turned around and put it back in the garage. My feet belong on terra firma ~ solid earth.


Vigee, your dinner plan sounds delicious. I've never spent time in LA other than transit. Will add Madeo to my list of places to visit when I get a chance to visit LA. 

I'd love to see your mod pic of the CSMC. May be I'm just not folding it right. I'm all thumbs this way and may be too much marine is showing. Hmm.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> MrsOwen, the 2 colors are gorgeous. Will be so hard to choose if they're both available. I'm going to call my SA tomorrow and may be H.com customer service to see if they have any bright color Ulysse MM in stock here. I'd like something along the line of bamboo or anamone, or cappucine.
> 
> What healthy emergency snacks did you pick up if you don't mind me asking? My problem is chocolate--I'm a chocoholic. I have a chocolate drawer in my office that's filled with ahh...chocolate.  I think I'd be better off filling it with something a little healthier--sweet not savory though. BTW I used an elliptical today! Yay! DDs had swimming lesson this evening so while DH watched them, I popped by the gym portion upstairs and did about 1/2 hour of the elliptical. I was really out of shape though and could barely made it at the lowest setting. The sad part is I only burned about 1/2 of the calories of the bar of Toblerone that I ate earlier. Lol. Oh well, I'll just keep at it.



Fingers crossed on the color options for you too! My bamboo PM is so cute! 

I picked up baby carrots, raw almonds and an assortment of low sugar, higher protein bars like Lara or Kind bars at Whole Foods. I have Celiac so I have to get gluten free. Even though a lot of them have the same calories as a candy bar, they've got protein/fiber and less sugar and they fill me up plus make feel like I'm having sweets. I also have a huge sweet tooth. Good job on doing the elliptical! Don't worry about calories too much yet, I took a few months to get used to my tracker and entering my food. Then I got used to working out 4-5 days a week. Then I cut calories and lost weight. You'll get there! It's only the 5th


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Fingers crossed on the color options for you too! My bamboo PM is so cute!
> 
> I picked up baby carrots, raw almonds and an assortment of low sugar, higher protein bars like Lara or Kind bars at Whole Foods. I have Celiac so I have to get gluten free. Even though a lot of them have the same calories as a candy bar, they've got protein/fiber and less sugar and they fill me up plus make feel like I'm having sweets. I also have a huge sweet tooth. Good job on doing the elliptical! Don't worry about calories too much yet, I took a few months to get used to my tracker and entering my food. Then I got used to working out 4-5 days a week. Then I cut calories and lost weight. You'll get there! It's only the 5th



Thanks, MrsOwen. Good luck to you finding one before your class starting. I'll stop by Whole Foods one day to see what they've got. Somehow I can't do baby carrots/fruits/veggies or I'll start bingeing on bad snacks before the day is out.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, ladies! I'm so grateful that it's sunny right now although the temperature is freeeezing! I'm a sun sign so as long as there's sunshine, I'm okay.
> 
> xiangxiang, hope your email correspondence with Mr fireplace hottie goes well and your issues are resolved to your satisfaction. If that fails, perhaps meeting in person and ripping his shirt off will help.
> 
> Mindi, could you be my Mindi too?
> 
> Have an fantastic day, eveyone.



Happy Tuesday *Fabfashion*! We haven't sent the email yet but we will definitely need to meet in person. If they don't make it right then I would have no choice but to declare that he's all looks but no substance!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Happy New Year Mindi!! Hoping to see my hot painter/wallpaper guy sometime soon



Lucky you!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Fabfashion, of COURSE I'll be your Mindi!  But then I'd better slow down a little.  I don't want anyone to think I'm, you know, "easy."


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies, sorry this is such a late post for many of you. I could really multi-quote all of you but limited it due to length. My eldest DD has kept me busy all day long and I finally now have an hour off until we go out to dinner at Madeo. The best gnocchi in the entire world for me tonight ~ yay! I swear that I am going to eat ONLY two bites and limit my intake because of course a work-out wasn't happening today due to our busy schedule. Going to try to hit the condo gym tomorrow while both DDs are working. No excuses, I will have eight hours alone and should be able to fit this in to my day.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, don't you hate when these unforeseen issues come about with renovation projects? Mr fireplace is probably tearing his hair out and with a little nudge from you, it could be his shirt, too. My bad.
> 
> *FabF*, so ironic that you are going to edit out your rouge CSGM CSMC, I wore mine today, lol. It's one of my go-to 140cm shawls. If I can get my eldest DD to take my pic before dinner, I will post it tomorrow. Currently, she is in her room sulking ~ yes, even at 25 years old and not 4 years old, our babies can get sulky. Can you believe it? Also, I am cousins with you on the Fleurs et Papillons de Tissus silk. Mine is a teal blue that matches my BI B35 GHW perfectly and it doesn't get frequent use but there is no getting rid of it. That color is too difficult to find!
> 
> For all of you ladies that can ride road bikes, congratulations! Not sure, in fact I am very sure that the only bike that I can ride is a stationary one. I am definitely not a road warrior, lol. The last time I tried to ride a bike, I quickly fell off of it and just turned around and put it back in the garage. My feet belong on terra firma ~ solid earth.



*Vigee*, everything is so frustrating with the house project. Nothing is ever perfect. *sigh*

The weather has turned very mild again here so CSGMs are definitely too warm. I am actually wearing a maxi-twilly today. I still haven't worn my ciel PdV yet and the new season is coming in already!  The 2015 scarf thread is so very dangerous! I try not to visit it too much!

On the other hand, good for you for hitting the gym! I decided to go back to my salad lunches from today. And healthy breakfast - porridge (oat meal, I think it's called in the U.S.).


----------



## chicinthecity777

*MrsJDS*, I saw you were interested in the LV soft lockit too! I actually just sold two LV bags before Christmas now I have to buy a new one! There is something wrong with me! I am eyeing the PM in either the pink or the dark red (sorry not familiar with LV colours any more, I guess in H terms, the rose Jaipur or rouge H???). It will be a great workhorse rainy day bag for me.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, everything is so frustrating with the house project. Nothing is ever perfect. *sigh*
> 
> The weather has turned very mild again here so CSGMs are definitely too warm. I am actually wearing a maxi-twilly today. I still haven't worn my ciel PdV yet and the new season is coming in already!  The 2015 scarf thread is so very dangerous! I try not to visit it too much!
> 
> On the other hand, good for you for hitting the gym! I decided to go back to my salad lunches from today. And healthy breakfast - porridge (oat meal, I think it's called in the U.S.).



Good day, ladies! 

Of course, I am wide awake at 2:30am and still not adjusted to West Coast, Cali time. Not even cross about it, just have learned to accept it and make good use of these hours before DDs wake up. 

*xiangxiang*, I feel your pain regarding renovations. Would hate to have you part company with mr fireplace but if he is all talk and no action on the job, then you must move on, right? Also, eating right is half the battle in maintaining a good weight IMO. So, you are off to a good start today. Love the LV soft lockit , and definitely think it would be a great addition to your bag collection. 

*MrsO*, I HATE answering our home phone and opening up mail! A day that office without the phones ringing must be very nice indeed and you are probably getting a lot accomplished. You sound super productive today and every day, as a matter of fact. 

*FabF*, what is going on with your dining room project? Is that still moving forward? I hope so! My CSGM CSMC is rouge/crevette/rose de bois. Here is a pic from last evening with my eldest DD. Bad pic pour moi, there is an RC B30 GHW hiding underneath my leather coat and the pic is shadowy ~ I look like a vampire, lol ~ but you get the idea of how I wear it. Lot's of *RED* last night! 

Today is my gym work-out at the condo, my first. It will be so good for me, I'm excited.


----------



## MSO13

Morning all!
Woke up to light snow that just started to accumulate but we shouldn't get much more than a dusting here. Further out in the suburbs will get a few inches. Too cold for CSGM, really wishing I had saved some Fall shopping $$ for a fur lined parka, maybe next year but my trusty down coat will be just fine. I just finished my workout so I must hustle to get ready. Our contractor is coming to do some trim work on our master bed/bath. I'm excited to cross another item off the list up there, DH seems motivated to finish since I passed on that tile!

Vigee, you look great-I love your Chèvre B &#10084;&#65039;I'll look you up on IG, my IG isn't anonymous so I shouldn't post it. I have the opposite problem and I'm TOO open on social media!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Happy Tuesday *Fabfashion*! We haven't sent the email yet but we will definitely need to meet in person. If they don't make it right then I would have no choice but to declare that he's all looks but no substance!


Happy Tuesday, xiangxiang! Hopefully, there's more than meets the eyes with Mr. Fireplace. I feel for you with challenges that popped up along the way but it'll be so worth it in the end. You'll have a very beautiful home soon. 

I'm eying the LV bag too. Will have to check it out one day.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning all!
> Woke up to light snow that just started to accumulate but we shouldn't get much more than a dusting here. Further out in the suburbs will get a few inches. Too cold for CSGM, really wishing I had saved some Fall shopping $$ for a fur lined parka, maybe next year but my trusty down coat will be just fine. I just finished my workout so I must hustle to get ready. Our contractor is coming to do some trim work on our master bed/bath. I'm excited to cross another item off the list up there, DH seems motivated to finish since I passed on that tile!
> 
> Vigee, you look great-I love your Chèvre B &#10084;&#65039;I'll look you up on IG, my IG isn't anonymous so I shouldn't post it. I have the opposite problem and I'm TOO open on social media!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!



*MrsO*, have to work on my pics on Instagram, they are coming out grainy and full of shadows. A work in progress! Next year at this time, they will be perfection, lol.

Congrats on getting your workout in early this morning! Hope all goes well with your contractor, keep us posted and have a great day!


----------



## Fabfashion

Good morning, Vigee! You're always up so early and so productive with your mornings.  Wow, you look smashing with your CSMC, RC B and red outfit!  Your DD is beautiful. The two of you must be turning heads in LA! 

If my CSMC is the same cw as yours, I wouldn't dream of parting with it. I tried on the scarves last night. The CSMC is still dark-looking. The red with navy horseshoes part is kinda meh on me but the navy side with red horseshoes is not too bad--still not loving it overall though. I'll put it away for now and when I find another CSGM I love, I'll let it go to help partly fund it. I'm still on the fence about the orange PdV since I don't normally repeat a pattern but I can't get it out of my mind! I'm eying the SS APdP and De La Mer but won't know until I see them in person. 

Turns out the Fleurs et Papillons looks nice on--only tried it once last summer and stored it away. Now I'm keeping it and think it'll look great with under my cream mink coat. But the Casques Et Plumets is still meh so I just have to steel myself and post it. Aside from my fitness goal on my NYR, I should add: 'let go of my unused/underused stuff'. 

I finished my dining room project on Sunday--as much as it could be finished. Hooray!  I bagged up toys that were too young for DDs and have given them away to our neighbor and colleagues at the office. The remaining toys were categorized and put into color-coded bins. Now I just need DH to finish the basement so the little bikes and cars can go down there instead of being stored in the dining room. We don't use this room to eat even before DDs but it'd be nice for it to be turned back into an adult room.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen, so excited for you on your master bed/bath project! Hopefully it'll be all done soon so you can fully enjoy it. Are you looking at more tiles and wallpaper? It's fun when you find just the right pieces. 

Well, my DH is my contractor for our basement project. He loves doing things himself and only hires professionals for things like electrical wiring, etc. He's a perfectionist so he takes time to do everything just right, which translates to taking too long to do anything! Lol. My friends always said to me how lucky I am to have such a handy DH but he's so busy with work and everything else so not sure when he'll find the time. Yet, he won't admit it and let me hire a company to do it. By the time he gets around to it DDs could be in college by then. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi lovely ladies!  I feel like if I step away from the café too long, I will have missed too much action!


Wow, all this talk of reno work!  *Xiang*, I can feel your frustration. I have done 3 reno projects and each has had their share of challenges.  In my last two projects, my contractor and my interior designer butted heads.  I love them both so it was hard to navigate their issues.  When I see the finish product, however, I forget about all of the aggro.  I hope you can get to the same place too.  *MrsO* - good for you for crossing another item off your to do list in the washroom!  Will you post before and after pics of your master bath here?  I love interior design as much as I love fashion!


Vigee - I got a chuckle reading about your younger DD sulking in her room!  And then I realized that my own mother would say that I do the same some time too and I'm no 25 year old!  The pic of you with your CSMC is smashing.  You always look so well put together in every shot you take.  I have an RC Birkin too and every time I see you with your RC belt I think that I should find one too.


*Xiang* - I only discovered LV this past fall.  Bought DH an H wallet that did not work for him so we had to return it and in our hunt for a new wallet we walked into LV.  I have never stepped foot into LV in all of my adult life.  We ended up getting him a wallet there and the SA sized me up and down (as I was head to toe in H) and decided he would try really hard to get my business.  I've been invited to LV events and got a private introduction to the world of LV which is how I learnt about the lockit!  So I've been thinking about it ever since!  Let me know if you get one!


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> Good morning, Vigee! You're always up so early and so productive with your mornings.  Wow, you look smashing with your CSMC, RC B and red outfit!  Your DD is beautiful. The two of you must be turning heads in LA!
> 
> If my CSMC is the same cw as yours, I wouldn't dream of parting with it. I tried on the scarves last night. The CSMC is still dark-looking. The red with navy horseshoes part is kinda meh on me but the navy side with red horseshoes is not too bad--still not loving it overall though. I'll put it away for now and when I find another CSGM I love, I'll let it go to help partly fund it. I'm still on the fence about the orange PdV since I don't normally repeat a pattern but I can't get it out of my mind! I'm eying the SS APdP and De La Mer but won't know until I see them in person.
> 
> Turns out the Fleurs et Papillons looks nice on--only tried it once last summer and stored it away. Now I'm keeping it and think it'll look great with under my cream mink coat. But the Casques Et Plumets is still meh so I just have to steel myself and post it. Aside from my fitness goal on my NYR, I should add: 'let go of my unused/underused stuff'.
> 
> I finished my dining room project on Sunday--as much as it could be finished. Hooray!  I bagged up toys that were too young for DDs and have given them away to our neighbor and colleagues at the office. The remaining toys were categorized and put into color-coded bins. Now I just need DH to finish the basement so the little bikes and cars can go down there instead of being stored in the dining room. We don't use this room to eat even before DDs but it'd be nice for it to be turned back into an adult room.


 
*FabF* - would you model your scarves that are at issue for us here?  I would love to see them.  I am so happy for you to see that you are reclaiming adult space in your house!  The challenge will be to not let it slide back into a kid zone!  In an earlier post you were asking about afternoon snacks.  Would you snack on a greek yogurt or nuts in lieu of chocolate?  That is an alternative to veggies/fruit.


*Vigee* - I forgot to mention how gorgeous your DD is.  Is your other DD blonde as well?  The three of you must be head turners on the street!


*MrsO* - while I recently purchased a fur, I do love love love my trusty down coat.  It's so lightweight, not puffy and has no logo on it.  I've had it for years and even though there are so many new down coat styles out there, I can't part with it.  What type of workouts do you do?  Are you home based or in the gym?


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

Fabfashion said:


> MrsOwen, the 2 colors are gorgeous. Will be so hard to choose if they're both available. I'm going to call my SA tomorrow and may be H.com customer service to see if they have any bright color Ulysse MM in stock here. I'd like something along the line of bamboo or anamone, or cappucine.
> 
> What healthy emergency snacks did you pick up if you don't mind me asking? My problem is chocolate--I'm a chocoholic. I have a chocolate drawer in my office that's filled with ahh...chocolate.  I think I'd be better off filling it with something a little healthier--sweet not savory though. BTW I used an elliptical today! Yay! DDs had swimming lesson this evening so while DH watched them, I popped by the gym portion upstairs and did about 1/2 hour of the elliptical. I was really out of shape though and could barely made it at the lowest setting. The sad part is I only burned about 1/2 of the calories of the bar of Toblerone that I ate earlier. Lol. Oh well, I'll just keep at it.


Just to say on the healthy snack thing have you tried Trail Mix ( I get one from Aldi with dried coconut, Brazil nuts, dried fruits... ) or there's also Dried mango... I kid myself the nuts are better for my almost-menopausal bod than my Laduree Macaroon fixation!! Or the really dark chocolate (70 per cent cocoa) comes up in MFP as "rich in iron". So that's good, right?
Seriously good luck trying to do dome healthy swaps in the new year, let me know how it goes!


----------



## MSO13

Pradameinhofgang said:


> Just to say on the healthy snack thing have you tried Trail Mix ( I get one from Aldi with dried coconut, Brazil nuts, dried fruits... ) or there's also Dried mango... I kid myself the nuts are better for my almost-menopausal bod than my Laduree Macaroon fixation!! Or the really dark chocolate (70 per cent cocoa) comes up in MFP as "rich in iron". So that's good, right?
> Seriously good luck trying to do dome healthy swaps in the new year, let me know how it goes!



Great suggestions, I use My Fitness Pal too!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all,

My SA just emailed, she has a Vert Anis Ulysse for me. I'm not sure I can get to the store till this weekend, what do you think of this color? I googled and it looks like a bright apple green. 

I've got her looking for Electric Blue, no luck on Malachite or Colvert...Thoughts?


----------



## Fabfashion

Pradameinhofgang said:


> Just to say on the healthy snack thing have you tried Trail Mix ( I get one from Aldi with dried coconut, Brazil nuts, dried fruits... ) or there's also Dried mango... I kid myself the nuts are better for my almost-menopausal bod than my Laduree Macaroon fixation!! Or the really dark chocolate (70 per cent cocoa) comes up in MFP as "rich in iron". So that's good, right?
> Seriously good luck trying to do dome healthy swaps in the new year, let me know how it goes!


 
Thanks for your suggestions, Pradameinhofgang! Nice to see you in the cafe.  I like your thinking--rich in iron and healthy nuts. All good for the body. If I ever say the D word, my body goes into a binge mode and then I start stuffing my face with everything in sight. Not pretty. LOL. I'll check for yummy trail mix and I do love dried mango as long as I don't finish the whole bag (Costco size!) in one sitting.  I love Lindt dark chocolate truffles but I don't thank that's the good for you kind. Hehe.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Great suggestions, I use My Fitness Pal too!


MrsOwen, I downloaded that same app and have been using it for the past 3 days. Is there a way to add exercise for my meagre elliptical workout yesterday? 

I love vert anis! I passed on a VA B many years ago and still kicking myself. What was I thinking? (I wanted neutral color at the time, duh!) Not sure though if it'll be too close to your bamboo PM.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> *FabF* - would you model your scarves that are at issue for us here?  I would love to see them.  I am so happy for you to see that you are reclaiming adult space in your house!  The challenge will be to not let it slide back into a kid zone!  In an earlier post you were asking about afternoon snacks.  Would you snack on a greek yogurt or nuts in lieu of chocolate?  That is an alternative to veggies/fruit.
> 
> 
> *Vigee* - I forgot to mention how gorgeous your DD is.  Is your other DD blonde as well?  The three of you must be head turners on the street!
> 
> 
> *MrsO* - while I recently purchased a fur, I do love love love my trusty down coat.  It's so lightweight, not puffy and has no logo on it.  I've had it for years and even though there are so many new down coat styles out there, I can't part with it.  What type of workouts do you do?  Are you home based or in the gym?


MrsJDS, I'll try taking pics of the CSMC and Casques tonight/tomorrow along with my pink PdV. I'm wear the pink PdV today and the colors brighten my face while the other two just kinda blah. They don't make me look ill or anything but don't do much either.


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

Fabfashion said:


> MrsOwen, I downloaded that same app and have been using it for the past 3 days. Is there a way to add exercise for my meagre elliptical workout yesterday?
> 
> I love vert anis! I passed on a VA B many years ago and still kicking myself. What was I thinking? (I wanted neutral color at the time, duh!) Not sure though if it'll be too close to your bamboo PM.



I add in cross trainer on MFP under cardio workouts and for me that's approx 320 cals for 40 mins, but depends on yr weight/height Bmi.. Don't forget under MFP cardio you can add walking, housework, gardening, food prep, vacuuming etc.. It all adds up! ( even knitting burns calories, ha!)

Hope this helps a bit!   I'm currently ok with my weight - if anything have to avoid losing too much not putting it on, but I'm always trying to eat healthier and cut out the junk !! I don't do selfies but here's the latest one in France on hols in August (before the baguettes and caramel eclairs took effect!!).


----------



## Fabfashion

Pradameinhofgang said:


> I add in cross trainer on MFP under cardio workouts and for me that's approx 320 cals for 40 mins, but depends on yr weight/height Bmi.. Don't forget under MFP cardio you can add walking, housework, gardening, food prep, vacuuming etc.. It all adds up! ( even knitting burns calories, ha!)
> 
> Hope this helps a bit! I'm currently ok with my weight - if anything have to avoid losing too much not putting it on, but I'm always trying to eat healthier and cut out the junk !! I don't do selfies but here's the latest one in France on hols in August (before the baguettes and caramel eclairs took effect!!).


Got it working, thanks Pradameinhofgang! Now I just have to wait for my new Fitbit One to arrive tomorrow. You look great in your holiday pic! It was my holiday pics in Hawaii from last Oct that got me thinking I should get more fit. 

I noticed on your WL that you're looking for barenia B. If you don't mind a preloved one, someone posted a 30 on the Finds thread by Sandia Exchange: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-H...SA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5417c43d63&rmvSB=true


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My SA just emailed, she has a Vert Anis Ulysse for me. I'm not sure I can get to the store till this weekend, what do you think of this color? I googled and it looks like a bright apple green.
> 
> I've got her looking for Electric Blue, no luck on Malachite or Colvert...Thoughts?


 
*MrsO* - I think you should check it out, if the store is not too far from your house.  It would appear to me, however, that VA is not a bright colour the way Malachite or BE would be.  I managed to get a BE ulysse within a month of inquiring ... if your store is  like mine, it may get Ulysses on a more regular basis than may appear, but they fly out of the store once they arrive in.  Do let us know what you decide!!!  Let me know if you would like me to photograph my BE one for you (next to my malachite Constance if you would like too).


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> MrsOwen, I downloaded that same app and have been using it for the past 3 days. *Is there a way to add exercise for my meagre elliptical workout yesterday?*
> 
> I love vert anis! I passed on a VA B many years ago and still kicking myself. What was I thinking? (I wanted neutral color at the time, duh!) Not sure though if it'll be too close to your bamboo PM.


 
*FabF* - I have a few suggestions for you: at a minimum I would add planks (1 min * 3), crunches (aim for 20), squats (aim for 20 with a ball) and push ups (whether full or at the knees - aim for 20) at the end of your elliptical workout.    Or you can also incorporate the 7 minute workout that is now becoming popular: have you heard of this?  Or try to work up to 5 mins of skipping - this is also an amazing workout.  Let me know if you want to discuss further.  We can take it via PM if you wish.


----------



## Suncatcher

Action shot of my navy and white PdV...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> *FabF* - would you model your scarves that are at issue for us here?  I would love to see them.  I am so happy for you to see that you are reclaiming adult space in your house!  The challenge will be to not let it slide back into a kid zone!  In an earlier post you were asking about afternoon snacks.  Would you snack on a greek yogurt or nuts in lieu of chocolate?  That is an alternative to veggies/fruit.
> 
> 
> *Vigee* - I forgot to mention how gorgeous your DD is.  *Is your other DD blonde as well? * The three of you must be head turners on the street!
> 
> 
> *MrsO* - while I recently purchased a fur, I do love love love my trusty down coat.  It's so lightweight, not puffy and has no logo on it.  I've had it for years and even though there are so many new down coat styles out there, I can't part with it.  What type of workouts do you do?  Are you home based or in the gym?





MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> *My SA just emailed, she has a Vert Anis Ulysse for me.* I'm not sure I can get to the store till this weekend, what do you think of this color? I googled and it looks like a bright apple green.
> 
> I've got her looking for Electric Blue, no luck on Malachite or Colvert...Thoughts?



*MrsJDS,* my youngest daughter has big brown eyes and black hair now with beautiful ombre at the tips and it looks very natural. Love both DDs so very much!

*MrsO*, okay, I am going to be honest here for you. I am not a fan of the H VA color, too much yellow in it and bamboo is my hands-down winner in the green CW. Love BE and malachite. Did your SA do a search throughout the USA?

The weather here is up to 80 degrees and I am waiting for the handyman to remove the Christmas tree before I head down to the condo gym. Did I mention that we are having a small wine and cheese party tonight with cinnamon french toast macaroons for dessert? Should be fun, fun, fun!


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS,* my youngest daughter has big brown eyes and black hair now with beautiful ombre at the tips and it looks very natural. Love both DDs so very much!
> 
> 
> 
> *MrsO*, okay, I am going to be honest here for you. I am not a fan of the H VA color, too much yellow in it and bamboo is my hands-down winner in the green CW. Love BE and malachite. Did your SA do a search throughout the USA?
> 
> 
> 
> The weather here is up to 80 degrees and I am waiting for the handyman to remove the Christmas tree before I head down to the condo gym. Did I mention that we are having a small wine and cheese party tonight with cinnamon french toast macaroons for dessert? Should be fun, fun, fun!




thanks Vigee, I'm sort of feeling the same way but I feel I should see it in real life. Some photos of it read too yellow for me, some I love. 

I have two photo apps for you to check out, these two are my IG secret weapons since I have to post them all the time. One is Afterlight, a more comprehensive set of tools for correcting photo and exposure with better filters. I use this to color correct photos when my work doesn't photograph true to life. It's especially handy for weird light situations. Second is Whitagram, this is best for vertical or full length outfit photos that look funny when you crop them square. Both are paid but worth it. 

Did you get a iPhone 6? You can adjust brightness in the camera now, a little sun pops up near the focus box and you push it up to brighten the shot. It's not great but it will help in low light. Also shoot as much as you can in the full frame, the light changes in the square format. 

Hope you're having fun with IG!


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> Action shot of my navy and white PdV...




Looks great on you twin! &#128516;


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> *FabF* - I have a few suggestions for you: at a minimum I would add planks (1 min * 3), crunches (aim for 20), squats (aim for 20 with a ball) and push ups (whether full or at the knees - aim for 20) at the end of your elliptical workout.    Or you can also incorporate the 7 minute workout that is now becoming popular: have you heard of this?  Or try to work up to 5 mins of skipping - this is also an amazing workout.  Let me know if you want to discuss further.  We can take it via PM if you wish.



Many thanks, MrsJDS! I'll give it a try and will also Google the 7 minute WO. I'm becoming a bit more conscientious about reading the nutritional labels ever since I started using the app a few days ago. It's astounding learning about what's I've been eating.  

Your navy PdV looks amazing! The next time I go to the store, I'll see what they have. Sometimes I get fixated on something in my head and it just fizzles IRL. I think 75% of the time, it's about the chase with H for me then I'm off to the next thing.  

Re: LV. I used to love LV when I was younger and thought H was too old-ish looking. LOL. Their wallets are pretty sturdy and they have so many options. I also like buying DH LV wallets. He's pretty rough with his wallets but they withstand the abuse.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> thanks Vigee, I'm sort of feeling the same way but I feel I should see it in real life. Some photos of it read too yellow for me, some I love.
> 
> I have two photo apps for you to check out, these two are my IG secret weapons since I have to post them all the time. One is Afterlight, a more comprehensive set of tools for correcting photo and exposure with better filters. I use this to color correct photos when my work doesn't photograph true to life. It's especially handy for weird light situations. Second is Whitagram, this is best for vertical or full length outfit photos that look funny when you crop them square. Both are paid but worth it.
> 
> Did you get a iPhone 6? You can adjust brightness in the camera now, a little sun pops up near the focus box and you push it up to brighten the shot. It's not great but it will help in low light. Also shoot as much as you can in the full frame, the light changes in the square format.
> 
> Hope you're having fun with IG!


MrsOwen, I just learned something new. Thanks! I was wondering what the sun symbol is on my phone.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS,* my youngest daughter has big brown eyes and black hair now with beautiful ombre at the tips and it looks very natural. Love both DDs so very much!
> 
> *MrsO*, okay, I am going to be honest here for you. I am not a fan of the H VA color, too much yellow in it and bamboo is my hands-down winner in the green CW. Love BE and malachite. Did your SA do a search throughout the USA?
> 
> The weather here is up to 80 degrees and I am waiting for the handyman to remove the Christmas tree before I head down to the condo gym. Did I mention that we are having a small wine and cheese party tonight with cinnamon french toast macaroons for dessert? Should be fun, fun, fun!


You and your DDs probably cause a lot of whiplashes when you're together. 

Hopefully it's a hottie handyman, Vigee.


----------



## MSO13

I can't find all the posts to quote!

Prada, nice to see you here and great suggestions!

MrsJDS, I just pinned that same workout. I figure I could do some strength at night between TV and TPF. I do a home interval workout on an elliptical type machine as well as the occasional video. It works for me, I couldn't make it to the gym with my schedule so I bought the gym quality machine for what our old gym membership cost over the three years that we never went! I think you also asked me about eBay. I am not a super active seller but I have perfect feedback from selling my own wardrobe stuff. I truly do not know if I'll have trouble selling my scarf, it's the first H item I've listed. I am not established enough to sell a high dollar bag, I would have to consign that most likely but I don't have any to sell. I did sell some boots and stuff really quickly which probably means I priced them too low but better to send them on to a new home. 

Fab, once you have the Fitbit you do not have to add exercise to MFP at all. Basically it will catch all those chores, housework and exercise calories and when you sync to your phone or computer it sends the extra calories to the other site. PM me to discuss more! 

My SA emailed again, no blue except for Turquoise in the US right now. I will go in and look at the Vert Anis and I figure if I don't love it, I'll just buy the notebook part and wait for the right cover. Then I can take my notes in class next week! My 70cms have arrived so I'm glad I can buy them before the increase. She also has a clutch to show me, the Jet?? I googled and it could be too masculine-I think it is Men's but it's...Blue Electric. Definitely worth a look, right? I really want a gray or olive swift Jige which this is not so the Jet will really have to knock my socks off while the Kelly savings plan is in effect. I don't know if I have the willpower for exercise, weight loss AND H! it's too much

I've got to get to be early, I have to get up at Vigee time tomorrow &#128516;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> You and your DDs probably cause a lot of whiplashes when you're together.
> 
> Hopefully it's a hottie handyman, Vigee.



Thanks, *FabF*. 

Not a hottie handyman but just received an email from hottie airplane passenger from my flight, lol. 

Just missed the gym AGAIN today with so much to do at my DDs condo and my West Coast sleeping habits have disrupted my waking hours. I'm still determined to get there and just downloaded a book to read on my new Amazon Voyage reader while exercising. I will get to that darn gym if it's the last thing that I do ~ I'm being a little DRAMATIC, wouldn't you say? Congrats on hitting the elliptical!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> thanks Vigee, I'm sort of feeling the same way but I feel I should see it in real life. Some photos of it read too yellow for me, some I love.
> 
> I have two photo apps for you to check out, these two are my IG secret weapons since I have to post them all the time. One is Afterlight, a more comprehensive set of tools for correcting photo and exposure with better filters. I use this to color correct photos when my work doesn't photograph true to life. It's especially handy for weird light situations. Second is Whitagram, this is best for vertical or full length outfit photos that look funny when you crop them square. Both are paid but worth it.
> 
> Did you get a iPhone 6? You can adjust brightness in the camera now, a little sun pops up near the focus box and you push it up to brighten the shot. It's not great but it will help in low light. Also shoot as much as you can in the full frame, the light changes in the square format.
> 
> Hope you're having fun with IG!



*MrsO*, I am going to try those apps, thanks! The only time my pics turn out with my iPhone 6 is well, NEVER! If I use my DDs Canon professional camera they are much better. Would be great to use my iPhone for pics.


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS,* my youngest daughter has big brown eyes and black hair now with beautiful ombre at the tips and it looks very natural. Love both DDs so very much!
> 
> *MrsO*, okay, I am going to be honest here for you. I am not a fan of the H VA color, too much yellow in it and bamboo is my hands-down winner in the green CW. Love BE and malachite. Did your SA do a search throughout the USA?
> 
> T*he weather here is up to 80 degrees and I am waiting for the handyman to remove the Christmas tree before I head down to the condo gym. Did I mention that we are having a small wine and cheese party tonight with cinnamon french toast macaroons for dessert? Should be fun, fun, fun! *



*Vigee* - I think you are having too much fun in LA!!!


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsO - thanks for the two photo app tips!  I am going to download Afterlight onto my ipad.

MrsO and FabF - there are now 7 minute workout apps in the app store ...

FabF - I also have the same issue with you re: the H hunt.  Sometimes I have an idea in my head that percolates forever and then when I see the item IRL it does not live up to expectation.  Right now I am obsessed with Brandebourgs CW 10 but have no idea whether it IRL will work for me as I imagine it to!  I think this is all part of the elusiveness of H that keeps us coming back for more!

Vigee - your plane companion emailed you and ...?!?  Cliffhanger here!!!  BTW we will cheer you on when you get to the gym.  Don't be too hard on yourself as jet lag is real.  

Prada - you look great in your pic!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Action shot of my navy and white PdV...





Fabfashion said:


> MrsOwen, I just learned something new. Thanks! I was wondering what the sun symbol is on my phone.



*MrsJDS*, your navy and white PdV looks fab the way you have it tied in the cowboy knot. We do have fun here in LA, it's like a sophisticated girl's camp. 

*MrsO*, I re-read your post about the little sun symbol in the iPhone 6 camera, that is something new for me, too. 

*FabF*, we are going to turn in to very lean, fit and fantastic photographers!

Our wine and cheese party is postponed until tomorrow night, which is fine with me, I am super easy going. My youngest DD had a stressful day at work and sweetly asked if I would be disappointed if we could wait a day, which of course is fine with me!


----------



## Maedi

Fabfashion said:


> MrsOwen, the 2 colors are gorgeous. Will be so hard to choose if they're both available. I'm going to call my SA tomorrow and may be H.com customer service to see if they have any bright color Ulysse MM in stock here. I'd like something along the line of bamboo or anamone, or cappucine.
> 
> What healthy emergency snacks did you pick up if you don't mind me asking? My problem is chocolate--I'm a chocoholic. I have a chocolate drawer in my office that's filled with ahh...chocolate.  I think I'd be better off filling it with something a little healthier--sweet not savory though. BTW I used an elliptical today! Yay! DDs had swimming lesson this evening so while DH watched them, I popped by the gym portion upstairs and did about 1/2 hour of the elliptical. I was really out of shape though and could barely made it at the lowest setting. The sad part is I only burned about 1/2 of the calories of the bar of Toblerone that I ate earlier. Lol. Oh well, I'll just keep at it.



But Toblerone is so delicious.  There is a purity law on German chocolate (and I know Toblerone is Swiss), where chocolate must have a certain percentage of real coco powder and no waxes.


----------



## Maedi

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, your navy and white PdV looks fab the way you have it tied in the cowboy knot. We do have fun here in LA, it's like a sophisticated girl's camp.
> 
> *MrsO*, I re-read your post about the little sun symbol in the iPhone 6 camera, that is something new for me, too.
> 
> *FabF*, we are going to turn in to very lean, fit and fantastic photographers!
> 
> Our wine and cheese party is postponed until tomorrow night, which is fine with me, I am super easy going. My youngest DD had a stressful day at work and sweetly asked if I would be disappointed if we could wait a day, which of course is fine with me!



This party sounds great! Hope your sleep pattern adjusts soon. Some red wine may help 
You look beautiful and angelic, definitely not like a vampire.


----------



## Maedi

Fabfashion, I think jp has your c/w of CSMC and wore it w/jeans and it looked great.


----------



## TenaciousB

Hi Ladies, sorry to ask this question on this forum, as most of you here are a long term h aficionados so I trust your judgement. I was just offered a flag b35 barenia canvas with blue flag. I'm not sure as all my bags are 35s but this combi (except for the size) is actually in my wishlist. Should size be a deal breaker? Thanks so much for your opinions in advance.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TenaciousB said:


> Hi Ladies, sorry to ask this question on this forum, as most of you here are a long term h aficionados so I trust your judgement. I was just offered a flag b35 barenia canvas with blue flag. I'm not sure as all my bags are 35s but this combi (except for the size) is actually in my wishlist. Should size be a deal breaker? Thanks so much for your opinions in advance.



*Tenacious*, I actually just googled images of the Flag Canvas/Barenia B35 and I LIKE it. Very much. The B35 size looks in proportion with the design and is very handsome. I like it better than the Club B because of the barenia. Yes, I would GO FOR IT. 

Please post pics here if you get it. I would love to see it IRL.

Good to see you back at the cafe!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Maedi said:


> But Toblerone is so delicious.  There is a purity law on German chocolate (and I know Toblerone is Swiss), where chocolate must have a certain percentage of real coco powder and no waxes.





Maedi said:


> This party sounds great! Hope your sleep pattern adjusts soon. Some red wine may help
> You look beautiful and angelic, definitely not like a vampire.



*Maedi*, thanks! Definitely have been feeling vampirish these days after waking up at 1:30am ~ can only handle 3:30am or later, like today. Our little wine and cheese party has been postponed until this evening and I am looking forward to the baked brie. One of my favorites! 

Lived in Switzerland for years and their chocolate is outstanding, I agree. Have been craving it right before bed-time.

What are you up to these days?


----------



## TenaciousB

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Tenacious*, I actually just googled images of the Flag Canvas/Barenia B35 and I LIKE it. Very much. The B35 size looks in proportion with the design and is very handsome. I like it better than the Club B because of the barenia. Yes, I would GO FOR IT.
> 
> Please post pics here if you get it. I would love to see it IRL.
> 
> Good to see you back at the cafe!




Thanks Vigee! I'll keep you posted &#128144;


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good day, ladies!
> 
> Of course, I am wide awake at 2:30am and still not adjusted to West Coast, Cali time. Not even cross about it, just have learned to accept it and make good use of these hours before DDs wake up.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, I feel your pain regarding renovations. Would hate to have you part company with mr fireplace but if he is all talk and no action on the job, then you must move on, right? Also, eating right is half the battle in maintaining a good weight IMO. So, you are off to a good start today. Love the LV soft lockit , and definitely think it would be a great addition to your bag collection.
> 
> *MrsO*, I HATE answering our home phone and opening up mail! A day that office without the phones ringing must be very nice indeed and you are probably getting a lot accomplished. You sound super productive today and every day, as a matter of fact.
> 
> *FabF*, what is going on with your dining room project? Is that still moving forward? I hope so! My CSGM CSMC is rouge/crevette/rose de bois. Here is a pic from last evening with my eldest DD. Bad pic pour moi, there is an RC B30 GHW hiding underneath my leather coat and the pic is shadowy ~ I look like a vampire, lol ~ but you get the idea of how I wear it. Lot's of *RED* last night!
> 
> Today is my gym work-out at the condo, my first. It will be so good for me, I'm excited.



You look smashing, as usual, *Vigee*!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Tuesday, xiangxiang! Hopefully, there's more than meets the eyes with Mr. Fireplace. I feel for you with challenges that popped up along the way but it'll be so worth it in the end. You'll have a very beautiful home soon.
> 
> I'm eying the LV bag too. Will have to check it out one day.



Thank you dear! It's all very difficult but we will eventually get there, I hope! 

I am thinking about popping into the store today to take a look. But I will not buy at this point. Self-control self-control!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> MrsOwen, so excited for you on your master bed/bath project! Hopefully it'll be all done soon so you can fully enjoy it. Are you looking at more tiles and wallpaper? It's fun when you find just the right pieces.
> 
> Well, my DH is my contractor for our basement project. He loves doing things himself and only hires professionals for things like electrical wiring, etc. He's a perfectionist so he takes time to do everything just right, which translates to taking too long to do anything! Lol. My friends always said to me how lucky I am to have such a handy DH but he's so busy with work and everything else so not sure when he'll find the time. Yet, he won't admit it and let me hire a company to do it. By the time he gets around to it DDs could be in college by then.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!



I can understand where your DH is coming from. No one will take care of finishing the job as careful as you do it yourself. Our house was painted a yellow colour through out when we bought it. We found many places that colour have spill out of the boundary etc. I would have never allowed that to be accepted if it was me there to inspected it. Unfortunately this was all done before we bought it. And we never went back to the original painter who painted it. He cut so many corners, literally!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Hi lovely ladies!  I feel like if I step away from the café too long, I will have missed too much action!
> 
> 
> Wow, all this talk of reno work!  *Xiang*, I can feel your frustration. I have done 3 reno projects and each has had their share of challenges.  In my last two projects, my contractor and my interior designer butted heads.  I love them both so it was hard to navigate their issues.  When I see the finish product, however, I forget about all of the aggro.  I hope you can get to the same place too.  *MrsO* - good for you for crossing another item off your to do list in the washroom!  Will you post before and after pics of your master bath here?  I love interior design as much as I love fashion!
> 
> 
> Vigee - I got a chuckle reading about your younger DD sulking in her room!  And then I realized that my own mother would say that I do the same some time too and I'm no 25 year old!  The pic of you with your CSMC is smashing.  You always look so well put together in every shot you take.  I have an RC Birkin too and every time I see you with your RC belt I think that I should find one too.
> 
> 
> *Xiang* - I only discovered LV this past fall.  Bought DH an H wallet that did not work for him so we had to return it and in our hunt for a new wallet we walked into LV.  I have never stepped foot into LV in all of my adult life.  We ended up getting him a wallet there and the SA sized me up and down (as I was head to toe in H) and decided he would try really hard to get my business.  I've been invited to LV events and got a private introduction to the world of LV which is how I learnt about the lockit!  So I've been thinking about it ever since!  Let me know if you get one!



*MrsJDS*, thank you for your kind words and encouragement! I think I will be very nervous when I hand my H wallpaper over to a decorator. 

I had two LV leather bags (vernis and epi) and sold them both last year. I never really cared for their canvas bags but I do love my 45 holdall and I adore their trunks! I am thinking about popping into LV to look at the lockit in the next few days.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS,* my youngest daughter has big brown eyes and black hair now with beautiful ombre at the tips and it looks very natural. Love both DDs so very much!
> 
> *MrsO*, okay, I am going to be honest here for you. I am not a fan of the H VA color, too much yellow in it and bamboo is my hands-down winner in the green CW. Love BE and malachite. Did your SA do a search throughout the USA?
> 
> The weather here is up to 80 degrees and I am waiting for the handyman to remove the Christmas tree before I head down to the condo gym. Did I mention that we are having a small wine and cheese party tonight with cinnamon french toast macaroons for dessert? Should be fun, fun, fun!





MrsOwen3 said:


> thanks Vigee, I'm sort of feeling the same way but I feel I should see it in real life. Some photos of it read too yellow for me, some I love.
> 
> I have two photo apps for you to check out, these two are my IG secret weapons since I have to post them all the time. One is Afterlight, a more comprehensive set of tools for correcting photo and exposure with better filters. I use this to color correct photos when my work doesn't photograph true to life. It's especially handy for weird light situations. Second is Whitagram, this is best for vertical or full length outfit photos that look funny when you crop them square. Both are paid but worth it.
> 
> Did you get a iPhone 6? You can adjust brightness in the camera now, a little sun pops up near the focus box and you push it up to brighten the shot. It's not great but it will help in low light. Also shoot as much as you can in the full frame, the light changes in the square format.
> 
> Hope you're having fun with IG!



I am with *Vigee *on VA as I am not a fan either. Too muddy yellow-ish green to me. 

*MrsOwen*, how urgent do you need this? BE is definitely making a come back and I would wait for it if I were you. With Hermes, patience definitely pays off! Unless of course if you love VA when you see it!


----------



## chicinthecity777

TenaciousB said:


> Hi Ladies, sorry to ask this question on this forum, as most of you here are a long term h aficionados so I trust your judgement. I was just offered a flag b35 barenia canvas with blue flag. I'm not sure as all my bags are 35s but this combi (except for the size) is actually in my wishlist. Should size be a deal breaker? Thanks so much for your opinions in advance.



It sounds like a fabulous bag!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am with *Vigee *on VA as I am not a fan either. Too muddy yellow-ish green to me.
> 
> *MrsOwen*, how urgent do you need this? BE is definitely making a come back and I would wait for it if I were you. With Hermes, patience definitely pays off! Unless of course if you love VA when you see it!



*xiangxiang*, I am with you about waiting for BE over VA, Be is definitely making a come-back!  

LV trunks? LOVE 

Yes, house reno projects are best done by the owner as the general contractor. I had everyone on a time and material budget and we saved $$$$$$. 
Really spectacular work, too! 

*xiangxiang*, hope that you are having a great Wednesday!


----------



## MSO13

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am with *Vigee *on VA as I am not a fan either. Too muddy yellow-ish green to me.
> 
> *MrsOwen*, how urgent do you need this? BE is definitely making a come back and I would wait for it if I were you. With Hermes, patience definitely pays off! Unless of course if you love VA when you see it!



I'm really in no rush, I am planning to go see it but I suspect I'd rather hold out for BE or another blue or green shade. I was thinking of just buying the paper insert and waiting for the perfect color! Thanks for your opinion!

Sorry to hear about the contractors, my DH has eagle eyes for stuff like the paint, tile and things like the new outlets being perfectly straight. He drives our contractors nuts but it's worth it to see him happy in the end. Our current house is the most renovating either of us have been through and it's been tough as we just have different styles. I'm quick to make up my mind and I own my decisions even if I made a mistake, he loves to over analyze and take literally years to decide things except for buying the house. Once he wanted it, he was relentless in getting it for us but he is in Real Estate.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Wednesday, ladies! 

xiangxiang, I'm so envious that your weather has warmed up. We're in a deep freeze--minus 18C with windchill of -30C/0F. My brain just can't comprehend how cold that is except it's butt (and everything else) freezing cold! I think I need to wear 4 CSGMs at once.   How goes your visit to LV today? I'm thinking of letting go of most of my LV bags too. I haven't used them in years. DH said (again) keep them for DDs, they'll make perfect first bags. I do like my black epi pont neuf and red vernis and will definitely be keeping those but I'll probably let go of the others to make room for more orange boxes. Hehe. 

Vigee, I think you're already lean and fit and way better photographer than I'd ever be. I'm petite and big bone and always wish I'm more elfin.  Wish I'm in LA right now--80F sounds perfect and did you say baked brie? That's my fave too! Hope you sleep better to night after W&C. 

MrsJDS, I've resolved to not buy any more scarves online unless I've seen/tried it on in person, which means I should just buy from the store. The colors IRL are usually different than on the screen. I learned the hard way. Luckily my dip dye clyclamen quadrige works out or there'll be 4 scarves to worry about. 

Maedi, if I can eat chocolate all day then I'll be the happiest person. Oh I forgot, I do that most of the time anyways.  Thanks for letting me know about jyyanks' CSMC. I'll try to find her pic. May be I'm just not pairing it with the right clothes.

chincac, are you still on vacay? Love to hear more of your visits and please share pics. 

Jadeite, hope you're settling in well in your new country, job and that you find an apartment soon. Please pop by the cafe when you can. Stay warm! Forgot to mention that when you go to a cold climate, you need to up your moisturizer. 

Hi biscuit, etoile, Kate, Prada, Madam and everyone! Hope you're keeping well.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm really in no rush, I am planning to go see it but I suspect I'd rather hold out for BE or another blue or green shade. I was thinking of just buying the paper insert and waiting for the perfect color! Thanks for your opinion!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the contractors, my DH has eagle eyes for stuff like the paint, tile and things like the new outlets being perfectly straight. He drives our contractors nuts but it's worth it to see him happy in the end. Our current house is the most renovating either of us have been through and it's been tough as we just have different styles. I'm quick to make up my mind and I own my decisions even if I made a mistake, he loves to over analyze and take literally years to decide things except for buying the house. Once he wanted it, he was relentless in getting it for us but he is in Real Estate.


MrsOwen, I'd loved a turquoise one. The only blue we have online here is blue jean but I'd prefer a more vibrant/pop blue like turquoise, blue paradis, BE, etc. I'm very tempted to call my SA but trying to not get any more H until I go to Hawaii in March. I'm sure they'll have more colors there as Hawaii is supposed to have the largest H stock outside of Paris. When are you popping by H to check out the VA?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Wednesday, ladies!
> 
> xiangxiang, I'm so envious that your weather has warmed up. We're in a deep freeze--minus 18C with windchill of -30C/0F. My brain just can't comprehend how cold that is except it's butt (and everything else) freezing cold! I think I need to wear 4 CSGMs at once.   How goes your visit to LV today? I'm thinking of letting go of most of my LV bags too. I haven't used them in years. DH said (again) keep them for DDs, they'll make perfect first bags. I do like my black epi pont neuf and red vernis and will definitely be keeping those but I'll probably let go of the others to make room for more orange boxes. Hehe.
> 
> Vigee, I think you're already lean and fit and way better photographer than I'd ever be. I'm petite and big bone and always wish I'm more elfin.  Wish I'm in LA right now--80F sounds perfect and did you say baked brie? That's my fave too! Hope you sleep better to night after W&C.
> 
> MrsJDS, I've resolved to not buy any more scarves online unless I've seen/tried it on in person, which means I should just buy from the store. The colors IRL are usually different than on the screen. I learned the hard way. Luckily my dip dye clyclamen quadrige works out or there'll be 4 scarves to worry about.
> 
> Maedi, if I can eat chocolate all day then I'll be the happiest person. Oh I forgot, I do that most of the time anyways.  Thanks for letting me know about jyyanks' CSMC. I'll try to find her pic. May be I'm just not pairing it with the right clothes.
> 
> chincac, are you still on vacay? Love to hear more of your visits and please share pics.
> 
> Jadeite, hope you're settling in well in your new country, job and that you find an apartment soon. Please pop by the cafe when you can. Stay warm! Forgot to mention that when you go to a cold climate, you need to up your moisturizer.
> 
> Hi biscuit, etoile, Kate, Prada, Madam and everyone! Hope you're keeping well.



-18C!!! Yikes! Keep warm *Fabfashion*! You deserve 4 CSGMs at once! Unfortunately our mild weather means raining too! But it hasn't rained yet and apparently it will arrive later this evening. Hopefully I will be safely at home by then.

I plan to go to LV in about 1 hour's time and will report back if I do actually go. I sold my Alma GM in vernis as it's just too big for me. Black epi pont neuf is gorgeous so please keep that one!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, I am with you about waiting for BE over VA, Be is definitely making a come-back!
> 
> LV trunks? LOVE
> 
> Yes, house reno projects are best done by the owner as the general contractor. I had everyone on a time and material budget and we saved $$$$$$.
> Really spectacular work, too!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, hope that you are having a great Wednesday!



Vigee, hope you have a great Wednesday too! I am feeling very lazy at work. Not doing much. Had a bit of busy morning but it's slowing down now.


----------



## Fabfashion

TenaciousB said:


> Hi Ladies, sorry to ask this question on this forum, as most of you here are a long term h aficionados so I trust your judgement. I was just offered a flag b35 barenia canvas with blue flag. I'm not sure as all my bags are 35s but this combi (except for the size) is actually in my wishlist. Should size be a deal breaker? Thanks so much for your opinions in advance.


 
TenaciousB, I just googled it and it's stunning! I'm with Vigee that it looks better than the club. What size is on your WL? Would it bother you down the road that it's a 35? This is so unique so the size wouldn't matter to me. I'm usually a 35 girl anyhow. Let us know what you decide and please do a reveal if you get her.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Wednesday, ladies!
> 
> xiangxiang, I'm so envious that your weather has warmed up. We're in a deep freeze--minus 18C with windchill of -30C/0F. My brain just can't comprehend how cold that is except it's butt (and everything else) freezing cold! I think I need to wear 4 CSGMs at once.   How goes your visit to LV today? I'm thinking of letting go of most of my LV bags too. I haven't used them in years. DH said (again) keep them for DDs, they'll make perfect first bags. I do like my black epi pont neuf and red vernis and will definitely be keeping those but I'll probably let go of the others to make room for more orange boxes. Hehe.



Happy Wednesday, *FabF* and *MrsO*!

*FabF*, your black epi pont neuf and red vernis are definite keepers and I am with you about editing out your LV bags. You just jogged my memory that I have an LV Speedy 35 that I can edit out too, thank you. My DDs will NEVER use it. For example,  their latest purchses are the Givenchy Antigona and the Proenza Schouler PS1 bags. Yes, the latest IT bags, so unless it's a Chanel or H, my old bags will not be used by them, lol. Editing that LV bag will be my first February project after I return home, yay! 

Our wine and cheese party was deferred until this evening or tomorrow latest. Everyone here has to be in a good mood or it will not happen and that depends on their day at work. My bet is on tonight, which will be lots of fun.

Glad that you reclaimed your Dining Room, I read this and never mentioned it previously. 

*MrsO*, nothing wrong with waiting for the exact color that you want. Patience is a virtue with H and it is well worth it in the end. Also, a huge thanks for recommending those camera apps. They have been downloaded on my iPhone 6 and can't wait to try them out! Please feel free to PM me with any tips about using them. I am a huge newbie with photography and IG. 

The weather here in LA has a high in the 70's for the past few days, thank goodness and is oh so pleasant. Sunshine and blue skies!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Vigee, hope you have a great Wednesday too! *I am feeling very lazy at work.* Not doing much. Had a bit of busy morning but it's slowing down now.



*xiangxiang*, lazy ~ the story of my life! It's amazing that I get anything accomplished. You seem like you have tons of energy! Weren't you stopping at H and LV on the way home last night or is that this evening? Do tell if you something great. Spill, girlfriend, spill!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, lazy ~ the story of my life! It's amazing that I get anything accomplished. You seem like you have tons of energy! Weren't you stopping at H and LV on the way home last night or is that this evening? Do tell if you something great. Spill, girlfriend, spill!



Will be this evening!  

Energy? I have none at the moment! LOL! I can't adjust to the working hours just yet. Give me until next week...

But I think having a relatively small lunch definitely helped. I had a small salad with greens, tomato, cucumber and lean ham and feels great afterwards. Not too full but not too hungry either.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Will be this evening!
> 
> Energy? I have none at the moment! LOL! I can't adjust to the working hours just yet. Give me until next week...
> 
> But I think having a relatively small lunch definitely helped. *I had a small salad with greens, tomato, cucumber and lean ham and feels great afterwards. Not too full but not too hungry either.*



Sounds delicious, *xiangxiang*! This will get you through the afternoon.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Sounds delicious, *xiangxiang*! This will get you through the afternoon.


 
Vigee, xiangxiang, all this talk about food makes me hungry.  I packed myself lunch and brought tortellini with meatballs and steamed veggies. I usually go out to eat but it's super cold this week so I'm trapped inside and thougth might as well bring some yummy lunch.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> TenaciousB, I just googled it and it's stunning! I'm with Vigee that it looks better than the club. What size is on your WL? Would it bother you down the road that it's a 35? This is so unique so the size wouldn't matter to me. I'm usually a 35 girl anyhow. Let us know what you decide and please do a reveal if you get her.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, lazy ~ the story of my life! It's amazing that I get anything accomplished. You seem like you have tons of energy! Weren't you stopping at H and LV on the way home last night or is that this evening? Do tell if you something great. Spill, girlfriend, spill!



I went to both H and LV and am now on my way home. I ordered a petite H dolphin charm from h.com (small item as i have picked up a few things from H before Christmas) went to pick it up. Huge disappointment and it's going back. On the website, it says the colours will be either red, fuchsia or pink but I have a dark brown and rose jaipur, neither works with my bags! Taught me a lesson on buying things unseen! Never again! 

So the LV store is only a small one and they had only one soft lockit in PM in a soft pink colour. The bag is wonderful! Ok it's not H but it's well made enough to justify the 1/3 of a B30 price tag. I really wanted to see other colours but they didn't have any. Will pop to the big store this weekend to have another look. And the SA mentioned there may be a price increase coming soon. Yikes!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Wednesday, *FabF* and *MrsO*!
> 
> *FabF*, your black epi pont neuf and red vernis are definite keepers and I am with you about editing out your LV bags. You just jogged my memory that I have an LV Speedy 35 that I can edit out too, thank you. My DDs will NEVER use it. For example, their latest purchses are the Givenchy Antigona and the Proenza Schouler PS1 bags. Yes, the latest IT bags, so unless it's a Chanel or H, my old bags will not be used by them, lol. Editing that LV bag will be my first February project after I return home, yay!
> 
> Our wine and cheese party was deferred until this evening or tomorrow latest. Everyone here has to be in a good mood or it will not happen and that depends on their day at work. My bet is on tonight, which will be lots of fun.
> 
> Glad that you reclaimed your Dining Room, I read this and never mentioned it previously.


 
Vigee, naturally if your DDs have wonderful taste like you they'll be into the latest IT bags.  I love what they chose. Do they share their bags and clothes? 

I just realized I have Prada bowling bags that I should edit out too. Gosh they must have been stored in my closet for a decade. No wonder there's no room in there! I remembered it was all the rage and I hunted up and down for them. I'm pretty OCD about keeping my bags in good condition so it'll be hard to part with what still look to be brand new bags but I think it's a little easier for me to part with non-H stuff.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I went to both H and LV and am now on my way home. I ordered a petite H dolphin charm from h.com (small item as i have picked up a few things from H before Christmas) went to pick it up. Huge disappointment and it's going back. On the website, it says the colours will be either red, fuchsia or pink but I have a dark brown and rose jaipur, neither works with my bags! Taught me a lesson on buying things unseen! Never again!
> 
> So the LV store is only a small one and they had only one soft lockit in PM in a soft pink colour. The bag is wonderful! Ok it's not H but it's well made enough to justify the 1/3 of a B30 price tag. I really wanted to see other colours but they didn't have any. Will pop to the big store this weekend to have another look. And the SA mentioned there may be a price increase coming soon. Yikes!


I hear you about buying sight unseen, xiangxiang. I wouldn't keep brown/RJ either. I like RJ but it'll probably look rather muted with brown? I saw that there are some petit H charms available on the French h.com site so may be there'll be more of them available in store now. The soft lockit sounds promising. Does it come only in one size? I haven't gone into LV for at least 2 years.


----------



## Suncatcher

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Vigee, hope you have a great Wednesday too! I am feeling very lazy at work. Not doing much. Had a bit of busy morning but it's slowing down now.


 
*Xiangxiang* - somehow I don't associate the word "lazy" with you!  You seem to have a ton of energy, with spare energy to share with all of us!  Thanks for the LV review.  Sometimes one forgets, if one spends too much time at H, that one can buy a wonderful purse that is a fraction of the price of H!  Would you know whether there a wait list for the soft lockit or does new inventory appear on a regular basis?  I'm curious to see where you end up on the LV bag.  Too bad about the petit H charm.  We can't get petit H here so I can only admire from afar.


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, naturally if your DDs have wonderful taste like you they'll be into the latest IT bags.  I love what they chose. Do they share their bags and clothes?
> 
> I just realized I have Prada bowling bags that I should edit out too. Gosh they must have been stored in my closet for a decade. No wonder there's no room in there! I remembered it was all the rage and I hunted up and down for them. I'm pretty OCD about keeping my bags in good condition so it'll be hard to part with what still look to be brand new bags but I think it's a little easier for me to part with non-H stuff.


 
*FabF* - I too have a few Prada bags that I don't use anymore and one of them I may have only carried once!!!  I'm hoping that perhaps my DD in 20 years might want to carry one but if she is anything like *Vigee's* DDs, then probably not!  Re: packing lunch - I often pack a lunch for work as it is inevitably healthier than any option downstairs and I have better portion control.  Plus it saves a ton of time and money!


*Vigee* - do you let either of your fashionable daughters wear any of your H items?  I am familiar with the PS1 but the Givenchy bag I will have to look up.  Looking forward to hearing all about your W&C party tonight.  My favourite food in the world is cheese but I don't eat much of it, otherwise I may not stop!


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm really in no rush, I am planning to go see it but I suspect I'd rather hold out for BE or another blue or green shade. I was thinking of just buying the paper insert and waiting for the perfect color! Thanks for your opinion!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the contractors, my DH has eagle eyes for stuff like the paint, tile and things like the new outlets being perfectly straight. He drives our contractors nuts but it's worth it to see him happy in the end. Our current house is the most renovating either of us have been through and it's been tough as we just have different styles. I'm quick to make up my mind and I own my decisions even if I made a mistake, he loves to over analyze and take literally years to decide things except for buying the house. Once he wanted it, he was relentless in getting it for us but he is in Real Estate.


 
*MrsO* - I'm curious to see what you decide about the Ulysee!  Count me in on the side of holding out for a colour you really want!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi Ladies, I did it! Thirty minutes on the recumbent bike this morning and I am going to do thirty minutes of free-weights this afternoon, after my eldest DD and I run local errands. That's my plan. Can't believe how tired I was after biking ~ for twenty years I worked out two hours per day, five days a week and stopped cold three years ago. I figure it's going to take me three years to get back in good shape again. Wish that I had a work-out buddy, lol. Might give me additional incentive and spur me on to go to the gym.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, xiangxiang, all this talk about food makes me hungry.  I packed myself lunch and brought tortellini with meatballs and steamed veggies. I usually go out to eat but it's super cold this week so I'm trapped inside and thougth might as well bring some yummy lunch.





MrsJDS said:


> *FabF* - I too have a few Prada bags that I don't use anymore and one of them I may have only carried once!!!  I'm hoping that perhaps my DD in 20 years might want to carry one but if she is anything like *Vigee's* DDs, then probably not!  Re: packing lunch - I often pack a lunch for work as it is inevitably healthier than any option downstairs and I have better portion control.  Plus it saves a ton of time and money!
> 
> 
> *Vigee* - do you let either of your fashionable daughters wear any of your H items?  I am familiar with the PS1 but the Givenchy bag I will have to look up.  Looking forward to hearing all about your W&C party tonight.  My favourite food in the world is cheese but I don't eat much of it, otherwise I may not stop!



*Fabfashion*, your lunch sounds so much more delicious than mine! This is where my laziness might come through. I did the packed lunch thing before but it was even too much preparation for me so I have not done so for years. We are surrounded by so many lunch choices in our office area we really are spoilt. But I am going to try salad lunch several days a week, mix it with once or twice indulgence. My favourites are the Caribbean jerk chicken and Vietnamese pho noodles soup. But both have big portions.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> *Xiangxiang* - somehow I don't associate the word "lazy" with you!  You seem to have a ton of energy, with spare energy to share with all of us!  Thanks for the LV review.  Sometimes one forgets, if one spends too much time at H, that one can buy a wonderful purse that is a fraction of the price of H!  Would you know whether there a wait list for the soft lockit or does new inventory appear on a regular basis?  I'm curious to see where you end up on the LV bag.  Too bad about the petit H charm.  We can't get petit H here so I can only admire from afar.



I know what you mean! We are blinded by H! But I am not exclusive to H. I have and use Dior (lady Dior, Diorissimo etc) Prada, Gucci, Smythson and the latest Anya Hindmarch. Probably you won't be familiar with the British brands. 

I think there is no waiting list for the soft lockit but the SA said they were very popular before Christmas. Now with the possibility of price increases, stock may be in shortage. I will report more after I go to the big store this weekend.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> MrsOwen, I'd loved a turquoise one. The only blue we have online here is blue jean but I'd prefer a more vibrant/pop blue like turquoise, blue paradis, BE, etc. I'm very tempted to call my SA but trying to not get any more H until I go to Hawaii in March. I'm sure they'll have more colors there as Hawaii is supposed to have the largest H stock outside of Paris. When are you popping by H to check out the VA?



Not till Sunday I think, I have a weekend job on Saturday so this week is pretty busy and it's so cold and snowy here which makes traffic even worse. My office neighborhood never gets plowed or salted and the driving was really awful today. I think I know that I will pass on the Vert Anis already but at least I can get a scarf before the price increase!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi Ladies, I did it! Thirty minutes on the recumbent bike this morning and I am going to do thirty minutes of free-weights this afternoon, after my eldest DD and I run local errands. That's my plan. Can't believe how tired I was after biking ~ for twenty years I worked out two hours per day, five days a week and stopped cold three years ago. I figure it's going to take me three years to get back in good shape again. Wish that I had a work-out buddy, lol. Might give me additional incentive and spur me on to go to the gym.



Well done *Vigee*! Much more than I did!

Is your wine and cheese gathering happening this evening? You deserve a treat now!


----------



## MSO13

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I know what you mean! We are blinded by H! But I am not exclusive to H. I have and use Dior (lady Dior, Diorissimo etc) Prada, Gucci, Smythson and the latest Anya Hindmarch. Probably you won't be familiar with the British brands.
> 
> I think there is no waiting list for the soft lockit but the SA said they were very popular before Christmas. Now with the possibility of price increases, stock may be in shortage. I will report more after I go to the big store this weekend.




I was just talking to DH about the H price blindness, somehow all other bags seem reasonably priced if they're well made enough. I love Anya H bags but they're not stocked very well near me so I tend to forget about them. Barney's carries Smythson and I've looked at some of their SLGS.  I have an old Dior saddle bag in rusty red that I refuse to give up, it was one of my first luxury purchases ever. I carry the same bags for a long stretch so I don't feel the need to look for new ones all the time, I'm trying to get better at switching them out but I guess they all go with my daily outfits. I have been loving my new little Celine Trio but I think most of their other styles are too large.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> I hear you about buying sight unseen, xiangxiang. I wouldn't keep brown/RJ either. I like RJ but it'll probably look rather muted with brown? I saw that there are some petit H charms available on the French h.com site so may be there'll be more of them available in store now. The soft lockit sounds promising. Does it come only in one size? I haven't gone into LV for at least 2 years.



*Fabfashion*, petite H are not sold in normal stores. They are permanently sold at one Paris store and the pop up store goes around the world. It came to the UK two years ago and I was at the VIP session. The offering is always changing so it's very hit and miss. 

Soft lockit has MM and PM. I think I just want a PM. Mm is more like a B35 and PM is more like a b30. But it's softer and less structured than a B and the top zip is very useful. I like the bag a lot!


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi Ladies, I did it! Thirty minutes on the recumbent bike this morning and I am going to do thirty minutes of free-weights this afternoon, after my eldest DD and I run local errands. That's my plan. Can't believe how tired I was after biking ~ for twenty years I worked out two hours per day, five days a week and stopped cold three years ago. I figure it's going to take me three years to get back in good shape again. Wish that I had a work-out buddy, lol. Might give me additional incentive and spur me on to go to the gym.



Good job Vigee! I'm going to attempt a 30 min workout when I get home, usually when I get up at 3:30AM I don't have the energy but I'm trying to make new habits! 

Enjoy your wine and cheese party! You deserve it!


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> *MrsO* - I'm curious to see what you decide about the Ulysee!  Count me in on the side of holding out for a colour you really want!!!



I'll definitely let you guys know, I can't make it to the store till Sunday though.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> I was just talking to DH about the H price blindness, somehow all other bags seem reasonably priced if they're well made enough. I love Anya H bags but they're not stocked very well near me so I tend to forget about them. Barney's carries Smythson and I've looked at some of their SLGS.  I have an old Dior saddle bag in rusty red that I refuse to give up, it was one of my first luxury purchases ever. I carry the same bags for a long stretch so I don't feel the need to look for new ones all the time, I'm trying to get better at switching them out but I guess they all go with my daily outfits. I have been loving my new little Celine Trio but I think most of their other styles are too large.



MrsOwen, great to hear Anya Hindmarch and Smythson have some presence overseas. But they are much smaller companies and are in no position to compete with LV or H. I kinda like it that way. Your Celine Trio is gorgeous and practical too! Great choice!


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

MrsJDS said:


> MrsO - thanks for the two photo app tips!  I am going to download Afterlight onto my ipad.
> 
> MrsO and FabF - there are now 7 minute workout apps in the app store ...
> 
> FabF - I also have the same issue with you re: the H hunt.  Sometimes I have an idea in my head that percolates forever and then when I see the item IRL it does not live up to expectation.  Right now I am obsessed with Brandebourgs CW 10 but have no idea whether it IRL will work for me as I imagine it to!  I think this is all part of the elusiveness of H that keeps us coming back for more!
> 
> Vigee - your plane companion emailed you and ...?!?  Cliffhanger here!!!  BTW we will cheer you on when you get to the gym.  Don't be too hard on yourself as jet lag is real.
> 
> Prada - you look great in your pic!  Thanks for sharing!


Thanks it was nice going to France for a week in the summer  - when that selfie was taken - and  wearing a lot of my H scarves and a vintage GM trim I'd had for a while.. Mostly at home I never dress up as I'm on the school run/ chasing round after our 2 bunnies/at the stables or the gym. Realised when I went out the other day - in a rush - then caught sight of myself had my gym gear on with a vintage fake fur coat over the top, one of my H carres ( think it was Dies et Hore in black/white/yellow)  Amazonia GP tote and I just thought oh good god. You are truly the mad bag lady who got dressed in the dark. LOL,


----------



## biscuit1

Pradameinhofgang said:


> Thanks it was nice going to France for a week in the summer  - when that selfie was taken - and  wearing a lot of my H scarves and a vintage GM trim I'd had for a while.. Mostly at home I never dress up as I'm on the school run/ chasing round after our 2 bunnies/at the stables or the gym.
> 
> HI !  Please do tell more about the stables and your Trims !


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

biscuit1 said:


> Pradameinhofgang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks it was nice going to France for a week in the summer  - when that selfie was taken - and  wearing a lot of my H scarves and a vintage GM trim I'd had for a while.. Mostly at home I never dress up as I'm on the school run/ chasing round after our 2 bunnies/at the stables or the gym.
> 
> HI !  Please do tell more about the stables and your Trims !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well much to my annoyance I had 2 GM trims, one in Marine box and one in gold courcheval. I somehow convinced myself they were a bit unwieldy with all the clutter I carry on a daily basis, do sold both (for much less than I paid on ebay, of course). Then regretted it..... The stables is a weekend treat, me and my hubby and 2 daughters have riding lessons at a local-ish riding school. ( i don't own a horse, too expensive and time consuming, sadly!!) I volunteer sometimes too and help out on pony days etc tacking up etc if they are short staffed...
Click to expand...


----------



## biscuit1

Pradameinhofgang ,  do you still have your Trim - box/toile ? One of my favorites. Wonderful that you volunteer at riding school.Extra set of hands (and eyes! ) I'm sure are always welcome.
Great weekend treat for your family.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> *FabF* - I too have a few Prada bags that I don't use anymore and one of them I may have only carried once!!!  I'm hoping that perhaps my DD in 20 years might want to carry one but if she is anything like *Vigee's* DDs, then probably not!  Re: packing lunch - I often pack a lunch for work as it is inevitably healthier than any option downstairs and I have better portion control.  Plus it saves a ton of time and money!
> 
> 
> *Vigee* -* do you let either of your fashionable daughters wear any of your H items?  *I am familiar with the PS1 but the Givenchy bag I will have to look up.  Looking forward to hearing all about your W&C party tonight.  My favourite food in the world is cheese but I don't eat much of it, otherwise I may not stop!





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Well done *Vigee*! Much more than I did!
> 
> *Is your wine and cheese gathering happening this evening? *You deserve a treat now!



*MrsJDS*, not only do I gladly let my DDs wear my H, I have gifted them H CDCs and XL clic clacs. Loaning H to my DDs isn't a problem for me at all even though I baby my H items, I completely trust them with everything.

*xiangxiang*, yes, a small wine and cheese party is happening tonight. Yay! Baked brie here we come! First, I am going to run down to the gym and lift free weights if it isn't too crowded.

*MrsO*, can't wait until Saturday to find out your decision about VA. Hope your event this week goes smoothly and I am sure that all will be fine.


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsOwen3 said:


> thanks Vigee, I'm sort of feeling the same way but I feel I should see it in real life. Some photos of it read too yellow for me, some I love.
> 
> I have two photo apps for you to check out, these two are my IG secret weapons since I have to post them all the time. One is Afterlight, a more comprehensive set of tools for correcting photo and exposure with better filters. I use this to color correct photos when my work doesn't photograph true to life. It's especially handy for weird light situations. Second is Whitagram, this is best for vertical or full length outfit photos that look funny when you crop them square. Both are paid but worth it.
> 
> Did you get a iPhone 6? You can adjust brightness in the camera now, a little sun pops up near the focus box and you push it up to brighten the shot. It's not great but it will help in low light. Also shoot as much as you can in the full frame, the light changes in the square format.
> 
> Hope you're having fun with IG!



MrsO - I have been playing around with Afterlight tonight (while watching House Hunters).  It's a great editing tool but I willl need some time to really get familiar with it! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Suncatcher

Vigee - congrats on your workout achievement!  It won't take you 3 years to get back on the wagon.  As long as you keep your workout goals realistic, you will find it easy to start back up again.  I hope you enjoy your wine and cheese party!  Your DDs are really lucky to have a fashionable and loving mom like you.  You must also find it fun to shop for them as well at H.  Sometimes I fantasize about being able to do the same with my DD one day at H.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS, I took a few pics of my CSMC shawl but they didn't show true color. The red looks a lot brighter in the pics and more similar to Vigee's, which I'd have loved. IRL it's a dull dark red. Will try again under different lighting to see if I can capture the color better.

Vigee, enjoy your W&C and hope you can sleep longer tonight.  

Biscuit, how are you? How are the horses? I bet they're warmer in the barn than I am right now.  

Prada, you have real bunnies? Are they easy to take care of?


----------



## Suncatcher

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I went to both H and LV and am now on my way home. I ordered a petite H dolphin charm from h.com (small item as i have picked up a few things from H before Christmas) went to pick it up. Huge disappointment and it's going back. On the website, it says the colours will be either red, fuchsia or pink but I have a dark brown and rose jaipur, neither works with my bags! Taught me a lesson on buying things unseen! Never again!
> 
> So the LV store is only a small one and they had only one soft lockit in PM in a soft pink colour. The bag is wonderful! Ok it's not H but it's well made enough to justify the 1/3 of a B30 price tag. I really wanted to see other colours but they didn't have any. Will pop to the big store this weekend to have another look. And the SA mentioned there may be a price increase coming soon. Yikes!


Xiang - I love Anya and her whimsical bags but I think my city doesn't sell Anya H purses.  As for Smythson, I visit that store when in NY or London. Again, I don't think I can buy it here.  Lucky you to have EVERYTHING available to you!!!!  I would love to shop at NAP for eg but I think it is prohibitively expensivce for me to shop there (and any returns would be complicated across the border I think).  And to touch upon another comment you made about lunch options, again you are so lucky you have those fantastic sandwich/soup places that litter London and NY!!!  I would love to bring one of those to my city.  Sigh ..


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi Ladies, I did it! Thirty minutes on the recumbent bike this morning and I am going to do thirty minutes of free-weights this afternoon, after my eldest DD and I run local errands. That's my plan. Can't believe how tired I was after biking ~ for twenty years I worked out two hours per day, five days a week and stopped cold three years ago. I figure it's going to take me three years to get back in good shape again. Wish that I had a work-out buddy, lol. Might give me additional incentive and spur me on to go to the gym.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, not only do I gladly let my DDs wear my H, I have gifted them H CDCs and XL clic clacs. Loaning H to my DDs isn't a problem for me at all even though I baby my H items, I completely trust them with everything.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, yes, a small wine and cheese party is happening tonight. Yay! Baked brie here we come! First, I am going to run down to the gym and lift free weights if it isn't too crowded.
> 
> *MrsO*, can't wait until Saturday to find out your decision about VA. Hope your event this week goes smoothly and I am sure that all will be fine.





Fabfashion said:


> MrsJDS, I took a few pics of my CSMC shawl but they didn't show true color. The red looks a lot brighter in the pics and more similar to Vigee's, which I'd have loved. IRL it's a dull dark red. Will try again under different lighting to see if I can capture the color better.
> 
> Vigee, enjoy your W&C and hope you can sleep longer tonight.
> 
> Biscuit, how are you? How are the horses? I bet they're warmer in the barn than I am right now.
> 
> Prada, you have real bunnies? Are they easy to take care of?





MrsOwen3 said:


> Good job Vigee! I'm going to attempt a 30 min workout when I get home, usually when I get up at 3:30AM I don't have the energy but I'm trying to make new habits!
> 
> Enjoy your wine and cheese party! You deserve it!



Did I just managed to multi-quote?!?  If I can learn how to post pics and multiquote in one week, there is no limit to what I can learn LOL.

FabF - the more you describe your CSMC the more I look forward to seeing it!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Did I just managed to multi-quote?!?  If I can learn how to post pics and multiquote in one week, there is no limit to what I can learn LOL.
> 
> FabF - the more you describe your CSMC the more I look forward to seeing it!!!



MrsJDS, congrats on the multi-quote. I finally figured it out tonight too. It was always hit and miss before until I realized I didn't always hit the right button each time. Duh!

My Fitbit didn't show up today. So disappointed. Was tracked to be delivered today. May be it's this crazy cold.

Vigee, congrats on hitting the gym today. It'll make the wine goes down even more smoothly and the cheese tastes even more delicious.


----------



## Maedi

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Maedi*, thanks! Definitely have been feeling vampirish these days after waking up at 1:30am ~ can only handle 3:30am or later, like today. Our little wine and cheese party has been postponed until this evening and I am looking forward to the baked brie. One of my favorites!
> 
> Lived in Switzerland for years and their chocolate is outstanding, I agree. Have been craving it right before bed-time.
> 
> What are you up to these days?



Tell us how the party went, please. Congrats on tackling the workout. You look so fit already. I would share anything with my DM and will share most with my daughters (especially when they will be older). It was back to work for me on Monday, have been sick for a few days and feeling the January blues.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, not only do I gladly let my DDs wear my H, I have gifted them H CDCs and XL clic clacs. Loaning H to my DDs isn't a problem for me at all even though I baby my H items, I completely trust them with everything.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, yes, a small wine and cheese party is happening tonight. Yay! Baked brie here we come! First, I am going to run down to the gym and lift free weights if it isn't too crowded.
> 
> *MrsO*, can't wait until Saturday to find out your decision about VA. Hope your event this week goes smoothly and I am sure that all will be fine.



*Vigee*, how was your wine and cheese evening?


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Xiang - I love Anya and her whimsical bags but I think my city doesn't sell Anya H purses.  As for Smythson, I visit that store when in NY or London. Again, I don't think I can buy it here.  Lucky you to have EVERYTHING available to you!!!!  I would love to shop at NAP for eg but I think it is prohibitively expensivce for me to shop there (and any returns would be complicated across the border I think).  And to touch upon another comment you made about lunch options, again you are so lucky you have those fantastic sandwich/soup places that litter London and NY!!!  I would love to bring one of those to my city.  Sigh ..



*MrsJDS*, glad to hear those British brands do have some fans overseas! I would not recommend buying from the internet overseas. The shipping and returning would be a pain for me too. 

Regarding lunch choices, I agree London and NY are generally very good but my office area neighbourhood is one of the best yet in London. I have been here 4+ years now and I am still discovering new places. We even get some discount via our corporate for some places AND we have several canteens in various buildings. Now you can see why it's hard for me to stick with the packed lunch!  But I will give it a go as long as I can bear.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Did I just managed to multi-quote?!?  If I can learn how to post pics and multiquote in one week, there is no limit to what I can learn LOL.
> 
> FabF - the more you describe your CSMC the more I look forward to seeing it!!!





Fabfashion said:


> MrsJDS, congrats on the multi-quote. I finally figured it out tonight too. It was always hit and miss before until I realized I didn't always hit the right button each time. Duh!
> 
> My Fitbit didn't show up today. So disappointed. Was tracked to be delivered today. May be it's this crazy cold.
> 
> Vigee, congrats on hitting the gym today. It'll make the wine goes down even more smoothly and the cheese tastes even more delicious.



Welcome to the multi-quoting world, both! It's quite hard to do on my phone but on my desk top, it's a life saver!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pradameinhofgang said:


> biscuit1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well much to my annoyance I had 2 GM trims, one in Marine box and one in gold courcheval. I somehow convinced myself they were a bit unwieldy with all the clutter I carry on a daily basis, do sold both (for much less than I paid on ebay, of course). Then regretted it..... The stables is a weekend treat, me and my hubby and 2 daughters have riding lessons at a local-ish riding school. ( i don't own a horse, too expensive and time consuming, sadly!!) I volunteer sometimes too and help out on pony days etc tacking up etc if they are short staffed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pradameinhofgang*, "oh no" to those trims! I am in the market for one too but I can't decide between 31 v.s. 35. I have a Massai 32 which I sometimes find it a tad too small for my needs so I think I should add a 35. The Marine box trim sounds amazing!
> 
> I will look into riding school near our new country house, but only after we can properly move in.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Pradameinhofgang said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pradameinhofgang*, "oh no" to those trims! I am in the market for one too but I can't decide between 31 v.s. 35. I have a Massai 32 which I sometimes find it a tad too small for my needs so I think I should add a 35. The Marine box trim sounds amazing!
> 
> I will look into riding school near our new country house, but only after we can properly move in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had several trims in the past - gold courcheval 31, graphite chèvre 31, toile and brown box 31, (all which I loved but were the old style with no wide base, so when I put wallet/iPhone in I hated the way the bag bulged out at the sides....my Marine and large courcheval trims were the 38 size, which I don't think H make now... I think my ideal would be a black or rouge 35 ( I'm terrible at obsessing over a bag for months, only to get it and decide its not  quite right for some reason!! I love the style of the trim tho, very classy and under the radar; here in uk we see so many fake birkins it's kind of put me off owning one. Once had a Masai in BJ clemence too which I loved... Also the GAO is a nice shoulder bag if you can get a nice vintage one for a decent price..... But I really should learn to enjoy the stuff I have a bit more and obsess less about my next purchase!!!
> 
> Have a good day
Click to expand...


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pradameinhofgang said:


> I've had several trims in the past - gold courcheval 31, graphite chèvre 31, toile and brown box 31, (all which I loved but were the old style with no wide base, so when I put wallet/iPhone in I hated the way the bag bulged out at the sides....my Marine and large courcheval trims were the 38 size, which I don't think H make now... I think my ideal would be a black or rouge 35 ( I'm terrible at obsessing over a bag for months, only to get it and decide its not  quite right for some reason!! I love the style of the trim tho, very classy and under the radar; here in uk we see so many fake birkins it's kind of put me off owning one. Once had a Masai in BJ clemence too which I loved... Also the GAO is a nice shoulder bag if you can get a nice vintage one for a decent price..... But I really should learn to enjoy the stuff I have a bit more and obsess less about my next purchase!!!
> 
> Have a good day



Yes I definitely want one with the wide base too. Otherwise it will be too thin, just like my Massai. I am stalking some French resell site. 

Have a good day to you too!


----------



## TenaciousB

Talking about exercise and new year resolution, I went to watch the Crazy Horse, a burlesque show when I was in Paris. Oh my ..those girls bodies, in my next life maybe. Inspired I sign up for this 12 weeks bikini body by @kayla_itsines, transformations shown are unbelievable, no harm to try. Fingers crossed I can do it till the end hehe. Hoping to be somewhat closer to the Crazy Horse ladies &#128540; in my dreams...maybe I should consider tummy tuck instead.


----------



## TenaciousB

Btw so scary what happen in Paris yest. Not cool. Thinking of you ladies  living in Paris.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Thursday, ladies!

Still not sleeping past 2:30am West Coast time, lol. It's amazing that I get through the day but have lots to do and am quite happy. 

Fitness progress: well, I remembered all of my free weight exercises but I must say it was a a little bit of a stretch for me and I wasn't feeling too well afterwards. BUT I DID IT! Today, I am taking a very long walk and will hit the weights again this afternoon. Progress not prefection is my motto. 

*Tenacious*, sign me up, too! Dancers have the BEST bodies IMO. Yes, it is scary in Paris. A close friend of mine lives there and said that there are police everywhere and that the city is in a panic, let alone devastated. So sad!  

*MrsJDS*, congrats on multi-quoting! A whole new world of posting, right? Makes life so much easier. 

*FabF*, yes, please post a pic of your CSMC here, would love to see it. It is probably from the first CSMC release and I am sure it is stunning. 

*MrsO*, only two more days until Saturday and your inspection of VA. Presume that your classes start next week. Good luck in advance! 

*Maedi*, we are complete repeat offenders as far as restaurants and hotels, so we have another reservation for Madeo next week. I am excited, we know the wait staff and they always give us the same table so it's very comfortable and relaxing. 

*xiangxiang*, the wine and cheese party went well here and we finished every morsel of food, so delicious. Great company, too. You sound like you have great places to eat near-by your office. A food adventure everyday for you, my friend! 

The temps here have been in the high 70's so today after my 2-mile walk, I am going to head down to the condo swimming pool. It is perfectly heated and quite delightful. plus, it has a jacuzzi to relieve any sore muscles. 

The only other to-do today is have a long talk/lecture with my DD's housekeeper, whom of course has slacked off  due to a lack of direction. Must bring this situation under control immediately for my DDs. It's always something!

Hope that everyone is having a great day!


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion said:


> MrsJDS, I took a few pics of my CSMC shawl but they didn't show true color. The red looks a lot brighter in the pics and more similar to Vigee's, which I'd have loved. IRL it's a dull dark red. Will try again under different lighting to see if I can capture the color better.
> 
> Vigee, enjoy your W&C and hope you can sleep longer tonight.
> 
> Biscuit, how are you? How are the horses? I bet they're warmer in the barn than I am right now.
> 
> Prada, you have real bunnies? Are they easy to take care of?



Fabfashion,  I hope you are warm enough ,I'm sure it's worse where you are. When I went out to feed at 7am , it was 12 degrees in barn , 8 outdoors- who knows whith wind chill. Water line has frozen to barn so that will be an enormous hassle.
Stay warm!!!!


----------



## MSO13

morning all!

I managed both an evening workout last night and got up and did another this morning which is huge progress for me as I would normally skip both. Biscuit, it's very cold here too-sorry about the frozen line that does sound difficult to work around. 

Right now I'm planning to go to H Sunday but I think the scarf prices go up on Saturday so if my SA confirms that I'm going to try to leave work on time tomorrow so I can get out to the store. I find H's hours lovely for the staff but difficult for all the busy professional women who are their customers! 

gotta run, I'll be back at the end of the day as I have a lot of work today. Have a great day all!


----------



## biscuit1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yes I definitely want one with the wide base too. Otherwise it will be too thin, just like my Massai. I am stalking some French resell site.
> 
> Have a good day to you too!



I have oodles of Trims. Most are the 31 size with gusset. For the past year I have been carrying the 35 (barenia)   the flat model  the most and it holds a lot but does get bulky if you fill it.
My 35 with gusset feels awkward  and too big to carry over shoulder.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

biscuit1 said:


> Fabfashion,  I hope you are warm enough ,I'm sure it's worse where you are. When I went out to feed at 7am , it was 12 degrees in barn , 8 outdoors- who knows whith wind chill. Water line has frozen to barn so that will be an enormous hassle.
> Stay warm!!!!



*biscuit*, Brrr, that sounds cold while doing room service in the morning! Bundle up and you, my friend, try to relax and stay inside.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> morning all!
> 
> I managed both an evening workout last night and got up and did another this morning which is huge progress for me as I would normally skip both. Biscuit, it's very cold here too-sorry about the frozen line that does sound difficult to work around.
> 
> Right now I'm planning to go to H Sunday but I think the scarf prices go up on Saturday so if my SA confirms that I'm going to try to leave work on time tomorrow so I can get out to the store. I find H's hours lovely for the staff but difficult for all the busy professional women who are their customers!
> 
> gotta run, I'll be back at the end of the day as I have a lot of work today. Have a great day all!



My SA said last week that the scarf price increase goes in to place on February 10th, must figure this out, *MrsO*. Have a great day! See you tonight.


----------



## Mindi B

Say, I have a question:  Does anyone know the colors in the De la mer au ciel GM, cw 11?  Trying to find any sort of cw list for this design without success. . . .


----------



## biscuit1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *biscuit*, Brrr, that sounds cold while doing room service in the morning! Bundle up and you, my friend, try to relax and stay inside.



Vigee, thank you so much for the warm thoughts !  I will go out for room service when the sun's been up a little longer to warm up the great outdoors.
I will be armed with a hair dryer. There is heat tape on pipe  but I think the water froze in handle. Hopefully I can thaw it out.
What did you have with baked brie at cheese party ?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Say, I have a question:  Does anyone know the colors in the De la mer au ciel GM, cw 11?  Trying to find any sort of cw list for this design without success. . . .



*Mindi*, I can't find the De la mer au ciel GM, cw 11 anywhere online! Shall I ask my SA? She will compile a list or a spreadsheet for me and I can pass it on to you. Please PM me and I will send it to you. 

Update: Just sent you a PM with the GM list.


----------



## Fabfashion

Maedi said:


> Tell us how the party went, please. Congrats on tackling the workout. You look so fit already. I would share anything with my DM and will share most with my daughters (especially when they will be older). It was back to work for me on Monday, have been sick for a few days and feeling the January blues.


Maedi, that's so sweet of you to share with your DM. I too hope that I could share my PP with my DDs when they grow up. Hope you're feeling all better now.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MrsJDS*, glad to hear those British brands do have some fans overseas! I would not recommend buying from the internet overseas. The shipping and returning would be a pain for me too.
> 
> Regarding lunch choices, I agree London and NY are generally very good but my office area neighbourhood is one of the best yet in London. I have been here 4+ years now and I am still discovering new places. We even get some discount via our corporate for some places AND we have several canteens in various buildings. Now you can see why it's hard for me to stick with the packed lunch!  But I will give it a go as long as I can bear.


 
xiangxiang, I often read about these British brands in magazines but haven't seen them IRL. I packed my lunch again today because I'm too chicken to go outside. It's not only cold but also very windy. I'm getting cabin fever though. Since Monday I haven't stepped out of my office at lunch time. We have lots of restaurants and cafes nearby but not super close to my building. And H and other luxury boutiques are about 15 minutes walk. So close yet feel so far away. My wallet and DH are probably very happy right now. 

Do you have tPF app on your phone that lets you multi-quote? When I view tPF on my iphone, I don't see the multi-quote option. Mind you, this is from someone who finally figured it out how to do it correctly on a desktop just yesterday.


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My SA said last week that the scarf price increase goes in to place on February 10th, must figure this out, *MrsO*. Have a great day! See you tonight.



Sorry Vigee, I think you're right. Someone must have incorrectly posted in the Price Increase thread that it was 1/10 but I think 2/10 is correct. I just checked my email from my SA and it's 2/10 according to her!

See you all later!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Sorry Vigee, I think you're right. Someone must have incorrectly posted in the Price Increase thread that it was 1/10 but I think 2/10 is correct. I just checked my email from my SA and it's 2/10 according to her!
> 
> See you all later!



*MrsO*, thanks for confirming the price increase. My loyal SA is usually very careful with me when stating price increases. Have a great day and I know that it will be a productive, if not a freezing one! Brrr.


----------



## Fabfashion

TenaciousB said:


> Talking about exercise and new year resolution, I went to watch the Crazy Horse, a burlesque show when I was in Paris. Oh my ..those girls bodies, in my next life maybe. Inspired I sign up for this 12 weeks bikini body by @kayla_itsines, transformations shown are unbelievable, no harm to try. Fingers crossed I can do it till the end hehe. Hoping to be somewhat closer to the Crazy Horse ladies &#55357;&#56860; in my dreams...maybe I should consider tummy tuck instead.


TenaciousB, bravo on signing up to the bikini body classes! Can't wait to hear your progress. I can only dream of signing up on something like that. I must be a distant cousin to a sloth. Lol. The only thing that may get me up and running is H having a fire sale and that's only a probably. I'd get a tummy tuck in a heart beat if I'm not so afraid of going under the knife. At this point, I don't think any exercise will help improve my 1:1 waist to hip ratio and I don't mean the Twiggy kind of ratio.


----------



## Fabfashion

Vigee, sorry to hear you still got up so early. I don't think the saying about the early bird gets the worm refers to 2:30 am.  Your walk follow by a swim and better yet a jacuzzi sounds perfect! I could use a jacuzzi right now along with some wine and cheese too.  Glad to hear your event last night went well. Your DDs will appreciate you steering the housekeeper in the right direction. Did your DH say anything about how your new housekeeper is doing? This just reminded me to follow up with my SIL about her cleaner. If that doesn't pan out, I'll have to widen my search. I do so prefer word of mouth reference rather than using an agency. 

Biscuit, hope you get the pipes going again. We have a number of pipes bursted around the city causing flood. Luckily there's no snow on the ground but we'll be getting 1-2 inches tonight. I can just imagine the horrible traffic tomorrow morning. Stay warm. 

Hi, My Mindi.  Are you thinking of getting the De la mer? Spill, girl. I'm living vicariously through you ladies on H acquisitions these days. I can't get to the store and I shouldn't get to the store.  

MrsOwen, you scared me for a moment there about the price increase! Feb 10 sounds much better although I should really be on BI. Congrats on your workout. I'd have done the latter which is what I've been doing for the past 2 days--nothing! I've been eating better though. At least that helps, right? 

Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, sorry to hear you still got up so early. I don't think the saying about the early bird gets the worm refers to 2:30 am.  Your walk follow by a swim and better yet a jacuzzi sounds perfect! I could use a jacuzzi right now along with some wine and cheese too.  Glad to hear your event last night went well. Your DDs will appreciate you steering the housekeeper in the right direction. *Did your DH say anything about how your new housekeeper is doing? *This just reminded me to follow up with my SIL about her cleaner. If that doesn't pan out, I'll have to widen my search. I do so prefer word of mouth reference rather than using an agency.
> 
> Biscuit, hope you get the pipes going again. We have a number of pipes bursted around the city causing flood. Luckily there's no snow on the ground but we'll be getting 1-2 inches tonight. I can just imagine the horrible traffic tomorrow morning. Stay warm.
> 
> Hi, My Mindi.  Are you thinking of getting the De la mer? Spill, girl. I'm living vicariously through you ladies on H acquisitions these days. I can't get to the store and I shouldn't get to the store.
> 
> MrsOwen, you scared me for a moment there about the price increase! Feb 10 sounds much better although I should really be on BI. Congrats on your workout. I'd have done the latter which is what I've been doing for the past 2 days--nothing! I've been eating better though. At least that helps, right?
> 
> Have a great day, everyone.



*FabF*, In fact, my DH called me yesterday to let me know that she is working out just fine except that she is a little too chatty, informal and friendly with him. I will deal with that once I am home again in February. As far as the cleaning goes, she is just fine. Oh thank goodness! Thanks for asking, you are a sweetie.

Eating right is important and that does definitely help. So, keep up the healthy diet and gradually you will start working out again. I have no excuses, my DDs are adults and don't need constant supervision. Today, I have two errands to run and then home, swimming pool and exercise in that exact order.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, In fact, my DH called me yesterday to let me know that she is working out just fine except that she is a little too chatty, informal and friendly with him. I will deal with that once I am home again in February. As far as the cleaning goes, she is just fine. Oh thank goodness! Thanks for asking, you are a sweetie.
> 
> Eating right is important and that does definitely help. So, keep up the healthy diet and gradually you will start working out again. I have no excuses, my DDs are adults and don't need constant supervision. Today, I have two errands to run and then home, swimming pool and exercise in that exact order.


Vigee, glad to hear your housekeeper is working out albeit a bit chatty. At least you don't have to worry on the housekeeping front. Your DH must be relieved that he doesn't have to fend for himself while you're away although my DH would just enjoy himself while cobwebs build up and raccoons move in. Lol. When my BFF hired a new nanny last year, she was worried that her nanny was too quiet and rather shy. I said as long as she's good with the kiddies, does her job well and the kiddies like her then don't worry. Everything worked out okay. I also think my BFF was used to her old nanny who was quite chatty.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS, Vigee, here are the photos of the scarves/shawl. When I used the regular photo setting on the iphone, the colors came out too bright but when I chose the square setting, the colors turned out more true. Not sure why. I'm wearing a bright tomato red jacket so hopefully you can see the difference. I was expecting the CSMC to be more true red but it looks more dull red. 

I'm also including pic of Casques et Plumets and Fleuri et Papillons. The Casques seems to look much better worn against a black background. The only time I wore it was with a light gray dress and may be that was the problem--too tone on tone. Perhaps I need to rethink the pairing. I'm new at wearing scarves as an accessory to my outfit. Usually I just wear it under my coat.

Sorry the pics come out huge. Not sure how to resize.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> MrsJDS, Vigee, here are the photos of the scarves/shawl. When I used the regular photo setting on the iphone, the colors came out too bright but when I chose the square setting, the colors turned out more true. Not sure why. I'm wearing a bright tomato red jacket so hopefully you can see the difference. I was expecting the CSMC to be more true red but it looks more dull red.
> 
> I'm also including pic of Casques et Plumets and Fleuri et Papillons. The Casques seems to look much better worn against a black background. The only time I wore it was with a light gray dress and may be that was the problem--too tone on tone. Perhaps I need to rethink the pairing. I'm new at wearing scarves as an accessory to my outfit. Usually I just wear it under my coat.
> 
> Sorry the pics come out huge. Not sure how to resize.



*FabF*, pics here can never be too big! They came out perfectly IMO. Okay, I am with you on editing out your CSMC and the Fleuri et Papillons but love your Casques et Plumets on you. The white FeP might look great with an all white outfit or a monochromatic beige outfit, which is very limiting and the CSMC is just too darn muted for your skin tone and hair. So, I agree with you about editing out those two. 

In fact, I am cousins with you on the FeP and love it in the teal blue CW but it is an exact match with my BI B35. 

The CeP really pops on you and I think that one is a keeper. You look beautiful in that pic! I would edit out the CSMC and the FeP and keep the CeP, if it was my closet. What do you think, *FabF* after looking at your own pics? 

*MrsJDS*, any thoughts?


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

biscuit1 said:


> Pradameinhofgang ,  do you still have your Trim - box/toile ? One of my favorites. Wonderful that you volunteer at riding school.Extra set of hands (and eyes! ) I'm sure are always welcome.
> Great weekend treat for your family.


No sorry the box/toile 31 trim went on ebay.. Of course regretted it instantly !!


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

Fabfashion said:


> MrsJDS, I took a few pics of my CSMC shawl but they didn't show true color. The red looks a lot brighter in the pics and more similar to Vigee's, which I'd have loved. IRL it's a dull dark red. Will try again under different lighting to see if I can capture the color better.
> 
> Vigee, enjoy your W&C and hope you can sleep longer tonight.
> 
> Biscuit, how are you? How are the horses? I bet they're warmer in the barn than I am right now.
> 
> Prada, you have real bunnies? Are they easy to take care of?


Yes we have Vanessa a very bossy 2 yr old French Lop, and Charlotte, a 6 month old uppy ear.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, pics here can never be too big! They came out perfectly IMO. Okay, I am with you on editing out your CSMC and the Fleuri et Papillons but love your Casques et Plumets on you. The white FeP might look great with an all white outfit or a monochromatic beige outfit, which is very limiting and the CSMC is just too darn muted for your skin tone and hair. So, I agree with you about editing out those two.
> 
> In fact, I am cousins with you on the FeP and love it in the teal blue CW but it is an exact match with my BI B35.
> 
> The CeP really pops on you and I think that one is a keeper. You look beautiful in that pic! I would edit out the CSMC and the FeP and keep the CeP, if it was my closet. What do you think, *FabF* after looking at your own pics?
> 
> *MrsJDS*, any thoughts?


Appreciated your feedback, Vigee! I value your advice. You always look so chic.  My plan is to get another CSGM then let go of my CSMC. It's kind of psychological. I know it doesn't work but I feel attached. So if I have a replacement then I won't feel bad. Weird, isn't it? I guess that's why I have closets full of unused stuff. 

Funny, at home with incandescent lighting the Casques washes me out and the FeP looks warmer and suits me better. The pics were taken in my office with fluorescent lighting. The creamy white background of the FeP looks yellowish (like aged paper) under this light. I'll be wearing them mostly in the office so may be that should be the determining factor. Hmm. I'll try them on again in daylight. Today is rather cloudy so everything looks dull. Thanks again, dear Vigee.


----------



## Fabfashion

Pradameinhofgang said:


> Yes we have Vanessa a very bossy 2 yr old French Lop, and Charlotte, a 6 month old uppy ear.


 
Prada, they are so adorable!  Vanessa looks way too cute to be bossy.  How big is she weight-wise? I'd love a rabbit but I don't know if I'll be allergic, I know I am with cats. We have wild rabbits that pop by our backyard in the spring time and yes often eating my tulips. But I leave veggies for them anyways. 2 years ago we had one that was white with black spots just like a Dalmatian. So cute! Didn't see him and his buddies last year but we also have cayotes and other wild life in the area. We live not too far from a conservation area as well as a golf course where we often spot foxes. I don't know how long rabbits live but hope to see them again this spring (I planted lots of tulips bulbs last fall).


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> MrsJDS, Vigee, here are the photos of the scarves/shawl. When I used the regular photo setting on the iphone, the colors came out too bright but when I chose the square setting, the colors turned out more true. Not sure why. I'm wearing a bright tomato red jacket so hopefully you can see the difference. I was expecting the CSMC to be more true red but it looks more dull red.
> 
> I'm also including pic of Casques et Plumets and Fleuri et Papillons. The Casques seems to look much better worn against a black background. The only time I wore it was with a light gray dress and may be that was the problem--too tone on tone. Perhaps I need to rethink the pairing. I'm new at wearing scarves as an accessory to my outfit. Usually I just wear it under my coat.
> 
> Sorry the pics come out huge. Not sure how to resize.


 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, pics here can never be too big! They came out perfectly IMO. Okay, I am with you on editing out your CSMC and the Fleuri et Papillons but love your Casques et Plumets on you. The white FeP might look great with an all white outfit or a monochromatic beige outfit, which is very limiting and the CSMC is just too darn muted for your skin tone and hair. So, I agree with you about editing out those two.
> 
> In fact, I am cousins with you on the FeP and love it in the teal blue CW but it is an exact match with my BI B35.
> 
> The CeP really pops on you and I think that one is a keeper. You look beautiful in that pic! I would edit out the CSMC and the FeP and keep the CeP, if it was my closet. What do you think, *FabF* after looking at your own pics?
> 
> *MrsJDS*, any thoughts?


 
*FabF* - I ran to my computer when I saw you had attached some pics!


Okay I am going to be out there and say this but I think the CSMC looks best on you - and is a keeper.  Maybe it is because I like colour in scarves - and the colours in particular in your CSMC - and I find Casques and the FeP to be too washed out and muted on you (too much paleness).  I also would like to see you show more of the Cheval in the CSMC and see whether that makes a difference.  (I will admit I don't know this CW well so don't know what colour the Cheval is).  Any chance you can model it with more of the Cheval, maybe in a cowboy knot?!?


----------



## Suncatcher

Pradameinhofgang said:


> Yes we have Vanessa a very bossy 2 yr old French Lop, and Charlotte, a 6 month old uppy ear.




OMG so adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> MrsJDS, Vigee, here are the photos of the scarves/shawl. When I used the regular photo setting on the iphone, the colors came out too bright but when I chose the square setting, the colors turned out more true. Not sure why. I'm wearing a bright tomato red jacket so hopefully you can see the difference. I was expecting the CSMC to be more true red but it looks more dull red.
> 
> I'm also including pic of Casques et Plumets and Fleuri et Papillons. The Casques seems to look much better worn against a black background. The only time I wore it was with a light gray dress and may be that was the problem--too tone on tone. Perhaps I need to rethink the pairing. *I'm new at wearing scarves as an accessory to my outfit.* Usually I just wear it under my coat.
> 
> Sorry the pics come out huge. Not sure how to resize.


 
*FabF* - I'm a huge fan of wearing scarves.  I wear one daily.  I think MYH's thread of wearing scarves casually is excellent, as well as Arabesques' blog.  From those threads I have expanded my scarf tying repertoire and it is one of the things I like to think about in the morning as I'm getting ready.  (I also like to think which H bracelet I will wear on my wrist!!!).  I also love love love to wear my faradole with my scarves.  Hope you get inspired too!


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

Fabfashion said:


> Prada, they are so adorable!  Vanessa looks way too cute to be bossy.  How big is she weight-wise? I'd love a rabbit but I don't know if I'll be allergic, I know I am with cats. We have wild rabbits that pop by our backyard in the spring time and yes often eating my tulips. But I leave veggies for them anyways. 2 years ago we had one that was white with black spots just like a Dalmatian. So cute! Didn't see him and his buddies last year but we also have cayotes and other wild life in the area. We live not too far from a conservation area as well as a golf course where we often spot foxes. I don't know how long rabbits live but hope to see them again this spring (I planted lots of tulips bulbs last fall).


Vanessa is about 3.4kg ( not sure what that is in lbs???) we haven't seen foxes in our garden but have hutches with a cover on for the winter but it is a concern.. Miss V completely rules the roost and stamps if her breakfast doesn't arrive on time! I'm not sure hiw you would cope with rabbits if you are prone to allergies, I'm asthmatic but am ok with horses/rabbits.. I guess the big thing like having any pet is commitment, we can't just go away for the weekend when we like or overnight and we put the bunnies in boarding when we go on holiday. They can be great pets though but they really need handling and a lot of attention so not good if you're out at work all day etc.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi to everyone else!


*Xiang* - I can only imagine the variety of lunch options you have!  I spent half the month of August in London with my family last summer and there were times we went to those casual lunch boites to have lunch because they were so good.  All of us, our nanny included, want to move to London.  I did not go to H when there.  Too chicken to step in LOL!  (We stayed at the Corinthia Hotel which is a fabulous hotel, if anyone needs a hotel recommendation.  It even has a pool!)  Any further news about the fireplace?


*Biscuit* - Brrr. I was cold just reading your morning report!


*TenaciousB* - wow that workout class sounds TDF!  I'm doing a new type of workout that is now popular, whereby I work the small muscles.  So instead of lifting heavy weights like I used to do, I rely more on resistance.  I would like to hear about your progress as your class progresses.


*MrsOwen* - when do you start your new course?  How will you fit work in around your course?


My *Mindi* - I too am looking at the de la Mer au Ciel CSGM and have ID'ed one for myself but have no idea what CW it is.  It is such a beautiful design.  Just corresponded with my SA and no new SS scarves have showed up so my pocketbook is quite happy about that.  


*Vigee* - it sounds like the housekeeper is working out from an operation perspective - phew! The chattiness and informality can be worked on when you are back and able to supervise.  


Enjoy your Thursday, all!  It is almost the weekend


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> morning all!
> 
> I managed both an evening workout last night and got up and did another this morning which is huge progress for me as I would normally skip both. Biscuit, it's very cold here too-sorry about the frozen line that does sound difficult to work around.
> 
> Right now I'm planning to go to H Sunday but I think the scarf prices go up on Saturday so if my SA confirms that I'm going to try to leave work on time tomorrow so I can get out to the store. I find *H's hours lovely for the staff but difficult for all the busy professional women who are their customers*!
> 
> gotta run, I'll be back at the end of the day as I have a lot of work today. Have a great day all!



The bold part is true! But it used to be worse. I guess they were catering for the ladies who lunch.  my store finally extended their daily opening hours to 7pm and started opening on Sundays last year.


----------



## chicinthecity777

biscuit1 said:


> I have oodles of Trims. Most are the 31 size with gusset. For the past year I have been carrying the 35 (barenia)   the flat model  the most and it holds a lot but does get bulky if you fill it.
> My 35 with gusset feels awkward  and too big to carry over shoulder.



Thank you for sharing your thoughts, *biscuit*! Maybe a 31 with gusset is the way to go.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> *FabF* - I ran to my computer when I saw you had attached some pics!
> 
> 
> Okay I am going to be out there and say this but I think the CSMC looks best on you - and is a keeper. Maybe it is because I like colour in scarves - and the colours in particular in your CSMC - and I find Casques and the FeP to be too washed out and muted on you (too much paleness). I also would like to see you show more of the Cheval in the CSMC and see whether that makes a difference. (I will admit I don't know this CW well so don't know what colour the Cheval is). Any chance you can model it with more of the Cheval, maybe in a cowboy knot?!?


MrsJDS, here are a couple of pics with more cheval. Because the shawl has borders, it's hard to fold with more cheval showing.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, I often read about these British brands in magazines but haven't seen them IRL. I packed my lunch again today because I'm too chicken to go outside. It's not only cold but also very windy. I'm getting cabin fever though. Since Monday I haven't stepped out of my office at lunch time. We have lots of restaurants and cafes nearby but not super close to my building. And H and other luxury boutiques are about 15 minutes walk. So close yet feel so far away. My wallet and DH are probably very happy right now.
> 
> Do you have tPF app on your phone that lets you multi-quote? When I view tPF on my iphone, I don't see the multi-quote option. Mind you, this is from someone who finally figured it out how to do it correctly on a desktop just yesterday.



Hello Fabfashion, I made my salad in our office kitchen with ingredients I bought previously so I didn't go outside our building at lunch time either. I think the most effective way of avoid spending money is basically not go to the store to look. Out of sight, out of mind! 

I don't use the TPF app on my phone. I use the full site. The "go to first unread post" option is missing from the app on my adroid phone for some reason and I find that highly annoying. The multiquote option works ok on the full version on my phone.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello Fabfashion, I made my salad in our office kitchen with ingredients I bought previously so I didn't go outside our building at lunch time either. I think the most effective way of avoid spending money is basically not go to the store to look. Out of sight, out of mind!
> 
> I don't use the TPF app on my phone. I use the full site. The "go to first unread post" option is missing from the app on my adroid phone for some reason and I find that highly annoying. The multiquote option works ok on the full version on my phone.


That's a great idea on making lunches in the office, xiangxiang. I have a few colleagues here that bring salad ingredients and make them fresh. Some even make their own salad dressing. 

You're right, if I don't go into the store then it's out of sight though not necessarily out of mind. Hehe.

I'll try the full site option on my phone the next time. Thx!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, In fact, my DH called me yesterday to let me know that she is working out just fine except that she is a little too chatty, informal and friendly with him. I will deal with that once I am home again in February. As far as the cleaning goes, she is just fine. Oh thank goodness! Thanks for asking, you are a sweetie.
> 
> Eating right is important and that does definitely help. So, keep up the healthy diet and gradually you will start working out again. I have no excuses, my DDs are adults and don't need constant supervision. Today, I have two errands to run and then home, swimming pool and exercise in that exact order.



Vigee, glad to hear the new house keeper is working out. Although a little bit chatty is ok as long as she's not too chatty. Do you pay her by the hours or day / week? Sounds like you have made a great start on the fitness front. I must do something...


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> MrsJDS, Vigee, here are the photos of the scarves/shawl. When I used the regular photo setting on the iphone, the colors came out too bright but when I chose the square setting, the colors turned out more true. Not sure why. I'm wearing a bright tomato red jacket so hopefully you can see the difference. I was expecting the CSMC to be more true red but it looks more dull red.
> 
> I'm also including pic of Casques et Plumets and Fleuri et Papillons. The Casques seems to look much better worn against a black background. The only time I wore it was with a light gray dress and may be that was the problem--too tone on tone. Perhaps I need to rethink the pairing. I'm new at wearing scarves as an accessory to my outfit. Usually I just wear it under my coat.
> 
> Sorry the pics come out huge. Not sure how to resize.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, pics here can never be too big! They came out perfectly IMO. Okay, I am with you on editing out your CSMC and the Fleuri et Papillons but love your Casques et Plumets on you. The white FeP might look great with an all white outfit or a monochromatic beige outfit, which is very limiting and the CSMC is just too darn muted for your skin tone and hair. So, I agree with you about editing out those two.
> 
> In fact, I am cousins with you on the FeP and love it in the teal blue CW but it is an exact match with my BI B35.
> 
> The CeP really pops on you and I think that one is a keeper. You look beautiful in that pic! I would edit out the CSMC and the FeP and keep the CeP, if it was my closet. What do you think, *FabF* after looking at your own pics?
> 
> *MrsJDS*, any thoughts?



I am with Vigee on the CSGM as I think it's just a little dull looking on you. But I like the FeP on you! It's very fresh and pretty.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pradameinhofgang said:


> Yes we have Vanessa a very bossy 2 yr old French Lop, and Charlotte, a 6 month old uppy ear.



They are absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Hi to everyone else!
> 
> 
> *Xiang* - I can only imagine the variety of lunch options you have!  I spent half the month of August in London with my family last summer and there were times we went to those casual lunch boites to have lunch because they were so good.  All of us, our nanny included, want to move to London.  I did not go to H when there.  Too chicken to step in LOL!  (We stayed at the Corinthia Hotel which is a fabulous hotel, if anyone needs a hotel recommendation.  It even has a pool!)  Any further news about the fireplace?
> 
> Enjoy your Thursday, all!  It is almost the weekend



I have to say London is my 3rd favorite city / place for food, not far behind Hong Kong and south of France. SOF is different as they have fantastic but expensive restaurants. In HK and London, you can get very quality but inexpensive food as well as expensive options. 

No resolution yet on the fireplace. Still waiting for a response.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> MrsJDS, here are a couple of pics with more cheval. Because the shawl has borders, it's hard to fold with more cheval showing.



Oho, I have to change my mind and go with MrsJDS as the shawl is a lot more vibrant than in your previous photos! Maybe you can try with the different jacket too? I find the shawl and the red jacket are a bit clashing. It works perfectly with the black top.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Pradameinhofgang said:


> Yes we have Vanessa a very bossy 2 yr old French Lop, and Charlotte, a 6 month old uppy ear.



*Prada*, how can anyone not adore bunnies? When I was little we had THREE of them.


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> MrsJDS, here are a couple of pics with more cheval. Because the shawl has borders, it's hard to fold with more cheval showing.


FabF - I'm doubling down on my comments and going with the CSMC!  There are a lot of colours to work with in this CSGM.  I'm with Xiang that it works really well with black on top.  I would try to show more of the horse when wearing it too (try folding into a triangle and then tying around the neck cowboy style).

Sorry if our three differing opinions are making your decision harder for you!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *I have to say London is my 3rd favorite city / place for food, not far behind Hong Kong and south of France.* SOF is different as they have fantastic but expensive restaurants. In HK and London, you can get very quality but inexpensive food as well as expensive options.
> 
> No resolution yet on the fireplace. Still waiting for a response.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Oho, I have to change my mind and go with MrsJDS as the shawl is a lot more vibrant than in your previous photos!* Maybe you can try with the different jacket too? I find the shawl and the red jacket are a bit clashing. It works perfectly with the black top.



*xiangxiang* and *MrsJDS*, I am going to agree with you here! My mind changed when I saw the CSMC in a cowboy knot and I like it much more. *FabF*, you have to LOVE it and wear it, so the decision is yours alone  I have built entire outfits around my H bags and CSGMs. Also, if I remember correctly, I think that my BFF is twins with you on that CSMC and loves it. Now, because of you *FabF*, I am going to edit out a Tod's bag and an LV bag as soon as I return from Los Angeles  ~ I'm excited to get started.

Also, *xiangxiang*, like you, I love the restaurants in London and the SOF, plus Paris of course. My DH loves Le Bristol hotel and we were lucky enough to get a last minute reservation at Epicure for dinner. Delicious!

*MrsJDS*, lucky you spending so much time in London. We stay at The Langham (I think, might be wrong about the name) or The Stafford, both hotels are very good.

Today is a lazy day for me ~ had to get my DDs housekeeper under control this morning and that took a lot of energy. She arrived 45 minutes late for work but it got little better after that. Maybe. Seems like I'm spending a lot of time on these housekeepers ~ first world problems, definitely. Then, I ran a few errands and now the gym is not calling my name. Maybe in an hour!


----------



## biscuit1

Vigee, if you are not gymming - I need cheese party details.How did you prepare baked brie and what did you serve with it ?


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> MrsJDS, here are a couple of pics with more cheval. Because the shawl has borders, it's hard to fold with more cheval showing.



not to be bossy but you should totally keep this! I love it in these two photos!

edited to add: if you don't think you'll wear it though, you should let it go, but it does look fabulous on you!


----------



## Suncatcher

biscuit1 said:


> Vigee, if you are not gymming - I need cheese party details.How did you prepare baked brie and what did you serve with it ?


 
hi Biscuit - I know you didn't ask me, however, I have prepared baked brie before and it is super easy.  My version is as follows: take phyllo pastry, defrost it, spread it out and then spread melted butter over the phyllo.  Put the brie wheel in the middle, then put raspberry jam (orange jam works well too) all over on top of the brie wheel, and then gather the phyllo pastry around the brie wheel as if you are wrapping the brie wheel like a present.  I tend to make a little twist at the top in the middle so it has a pinwheel effect.  Bake for 350 degrees for 20 mins or so.  Serve warm with bread or crackers.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

biscuit1 said:


> Vigee, if you are not gymming - I need cheese party details.How did you prepare baked brie and what did you serve with it ?



*biscuit*, we served a baked brie in puff pastry and an assortment of cheese from The Cheese Store of Beverly Hills, which is just a few minutes from us. 
Here is the link:

http://www.cheesestorebh.com/

My DDs picked out the wine and everyone had a great time, I think.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> hi Biscuit - I know you didn't ask me, however, I have prepared baked brie before and it is super easy.  My version is as follows: take phyllo pastry, defrost it, spread it out and then spread melted butter over the phyllo.  Put the brie wheel in the middle, then put raspberry jam (orange jam works well too) all over on top of the brie wheel, and then gather the phyllo pastry around the brie wheel as if you are wrapping the brie wheel like a present.  I tend to make a little twist at the top in the middle so it has a pinwheel effect.  Bake for 350 degrees for 20 mins or so.  Serve warm with bread or crackers.



*MrsJDS*, that's almost exactly our recipe except we add almonds on top inside the puff pastry, too. So GOOD.


----------



## biscuit1

MrsJDS and Vigee, thank you both . I have prepared it ages ago but with honey and slivered almonds on top with green apples served along side.Will check out cheese shop link Vigee .


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

biscuit1 said:


> MrsJDS and Vigee, thank you both . I have prepared it ages ago but with honey and slivered almonds on top with green apples served along side.Will check out cheese shop link Vigee .



*biscuit*, the cheese shop of BH gives out huge samples, too. It's a delight to go there! Your baked brie recipe sounds delicious, too.


----------



## biscuit1

Pradameinhofgang said:


> No sorry the box/toile 31 trim went on ebay.. Of course regretted it instantly !!



I have navy box/toile in 31 . Have always hoped to find same bag in brown box/toile.
LOVE your bunnies !!!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Vigee, MrsJDS, xiangxiang, MrsOwen, thank you so much for your input. Didn't mean to hijack the cafe but your feedback is so valuable. I think I may have figured it out! The lightbulb came on while driving home.  I only wear my CSGMs under my coats as I only started buying them a year ago. I may try them with my outfits one day but (1) I don't really know how to tie them and (2) I'm only 5' 1" so afraid it may be overwhelming. That aside, I think I've been trying the CSMC with the wrong coats--black/dark brown. I like my shawls/scarves to complement my coats or add a pop of color and the pink PdV works perfectly in that regard. So then I got thinking may be this will look better with a light color coat and I have cream, taupe, camel, etc. So what do you ladies think of something like this? I'm liking it better than with dark coats. As for coordinating with outfits, I haven't graduated to that level yet. Kudos to you ladies who rock shawls and scarves. 

Vigee, glad to be able to assist on the editing of your bags. I think it'll be easier for me to part with my non-H bags. I just won't mention it to my DH. 

biscuit, my BFF makes a mean baked brie with olives, marinated artichokes, roasted pepper, even a bit of bell pepper. More of a salty savory flavor.


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, MrsJDS, xiangxiang, MrsOwen, thank you so much for your input. Didn't mean to hijack the cafe but your feedback is so valuable. I think I may have figured it out! The lightbulb came on while driving home.  I only wear my CSGMs under my coats as I only started buying them a year ago. I may try them with my outfits one day but (1) I don't really know how to tie them and (2) I'm only 5' 1" so afraid it may be overwhelming. That aside, I think I've been trying the CSMC with the wrong coats--black/dark brown. I like my shawls/scarves to complement my coats or add a pop of color and the pink PdV works perfectly in that regard. So then I got thinking may be this will look better with a light color coat and I have cream, taupe, camel, etc. So what do you ladies think of something like this? I'm liking it better than with dark coats. As for coordinating with outfits, I haven't graduated to that level yet. Kudos to you ladies who rock shawls and scarves.
> 
> Vigee, glad to be able to assist on the editing of your bags. I think it'll be easier for me to part with my non-H bags. I just won't mention it to my DH.
> 
> biscuit, my BFF makes a mean baked brie with olives, marinated artichokes, roasted pepper, even a bit of bell pepper. More of a salty savory flavor.



Wow, your CSMC really pops wearing your cream coat in this picture!!!  Looks really, really amazing here.  The other thing I do is take one of the colours in a scarf and pick a top in that colour in order to "anchor" the colours in the scarf.  (I wear my CSGMs in the office, in any indoor setting, so I often pair my CSGMs with tops as opposed to coats.)


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Wow, your CSMC really pops wearing your cream coat in this picture!!!  Looks really, really amazing here.  The other thing I do is take one of the colours in a scarf and pick a top in that colour in order to "anchor" the colours in the scarf.  (I wear my CSGMs in the office, in any indoor setting, so I often pair my CSGMs with tops as opposed to coats.)



I'm glad you like it, MrsJDS. I'll try this look for real tomorrow and see how it fare in daylight. I'll try the top anchor tip you mentioned next week and I'll 'study' the how to wear the silk casually. May be I'm not teaming up the Casques and FeP with the right clothing. I'll give them another try before deciding. I wore school uniforms growing up and accessories weren't allow. I'm still pretty minimalistic with my clothing even decades later.


----------



## Maedi

:kiss:





Fabfashion said:


> Maedi, that's so sweet of you to share with your DM. I too hope that I could share my PP with my DDs when they grow up. Hope you're feeling all better now.


I went back to work and am feeling better. Thanks for your wishes. It's very foggy here.


----------



## Maedi

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, MrsJDS, xiangxiang, MrsOwen, thank you so much for your input. Didn't mean to hijack the cafe but your feedback is so valuable. I think I may have figured it out! The lightbulb came on while driving home.  I only wear my CSGMs under my coats as I only started buying them a year ago. I may try them with my outfits one day but (1) I don't really know how to tie them and (2) I'm only 5' 1" so afraid it may be overwhelming. That aside, I think I've been trying the CSMC with the wrong coats--black/dark brown. I like my shawls/scarves to complement my coats or add a pop of color and the pink PdV works perfectly in that regard. So then I got thinking may be this will look better with a light color coat and I have cream, taupe, camel, etc. So what do you ladies think of something like this? I'm liking it better than with dark coats. As for coordinating with outfits, I haven't graduated to that level yet. Kudos to you ladies who rock shawls and scarves.
> 
> Vigee, glad to be able to assist on the editing of your bags. I think it'll be easier for me to part with my non-H bags. I just won't mention it to my DH.
> 
> biscuit, my BFF makes a mean baked brie with olives, marinated artichokes, roasted pepper, even a bit of bell pepper. More of a salty savory flavor.



This looks fantastic. I usually wear my CS GMs inside and outside, sometimes simply with a T-Shirt. To me, that's a chic, effortless combo


----------



## Fabfashion

Maedi said:


> This looks fantastic. I usually wear my CS GMs inside and outside, sometimes simply with a T-Shirt. To me, that's a *chic, effortless combo*


Glad to hear that you're feeling better, Maedi. 

It's effortless to you but it's all astro physics to me.  The only scarf I ever worn growing up was a girl scout's scarf. Hehe. Would love to see your pic of CSGM with a T-shirt. Do you ever worry about wearing yours with your little ones around?


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> *FabF* - I'm a huge fan of wearing scarves.  I wear one daily.  I think MYH's thread of wearing scarves casually is excellent, as well as Arabesques' blog.  From those threads I have expanded my scarf tying repertoire and it is one of the things I like to think about in the morning as I'm getting ready.  (I also like to think which H bracelet I will wear on my wrist!!!).  I also love love love to wear my faradole with my scarves.  Hope you get inspired too!


MrsJDS, are there any action pics of you wearing your farandole with your scarves on tPF? I'd love to see how I can work in my farandole.


----------



## Maedi

Fabfashion said:


> Glad to hear that you're feeling better, Maedi.
> 
> It's effortless to you but it's all astro physics to me.  The only scarf I ever worn growing up was a girl scout's scarf. Hehe. Would love to see your pic of CSGM with a T-shirt. Do you ever worry about wearing yours with your little ones around?



I usually take them off as soon as I get home  Recently found a mystery stain on a giant dd but was able to hand wash it out and the scarf looks great again.


----------



## Fabfashion

Maedi said:


> I usually take them off as soon as I get home  Recently found a mystery stain on a giant dd but was able to hand wash it out and the scarf looks great again.



Glad that you were able to the wash it out. I think if mine ever get their hands on one of my GMs, they'll use it as a cape or build a tent with it. At least it'll be a very fashionable cape/tent.


----------



## Maedi

Fabfashion said:


> Glad that you were able to the wash it out. I think if mine ever get their hands on one of my GMs, they'll use it as a cape or build a tent with it. At least it'll be a very fashionable cape/tent.



 have they shown any interest in your H scarves?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, MrsJDS, xiangxiang, MrsOwen, thank you so much for your input. Didn't mean to hijack the cafe but your feedback is so valuable. I think I may have figured it out! The lightbulb came on while driving home.  I only wear my CSGMs under my coats as I only started buying them a year ago. I may try them with my outfits one day but (1) I don't really know how to tie them and (2) I'm only 5' 1" so afraid it may be overwhelming. That aside, I think I've been trying the CSMC with the wrong coats--black/dark brown. I like my shawls/scarves to complement my coats or add a pop of color and the pink PdV works perfectly in that regard. So then I got thinking may be this will look better with a light color coat and I have cream, taupe, camel, etc. So what do you ladies think of something like this? I'm liking it better than with dark coats. As for coordinating with outfits, I haven't graduated to that level yet. Kudos to you ladies who rock shawls and scarves.
> 
> Vigee, glad to be able to assist on the editing of your bags. I think it'll be easier for me to part with my non-H bags. I just won't mention it to my DH.
> 
> biscuit, my BFF makes a mean baked brie with olives, marinated artichokes, roasted pepper, even a bit of bell pepper. More of a salty savory flavor.





MrsJDS said:


> Wow, your CSMC really pops wearing your cream coat in this picture!!!  Looks really, really amazing here.  The other thing I do is take one of the colours in a scarf and pick a top in that colour in order to "anchor" the colours in the scarf.  (I wear my CSGMs in the office, in any indoor setting, so I often pair my CSGMs with tops as opposed to coats.)



I agree with both! I like my scarves / shawls to either contrast with my coats, or compliment my coats. I don't generally go with the blended-in choice as it doesn't work with my high contrast feature. Last year I had my colouring done with a professional and finally confirmed I am a "cool winter". So no wonder I look so much better with bold colours and high contrast patterns, while soft colours wash me out. 

*Fabfashion*, with your hair colour and skin tone, I think you are probably a winter too. So the shawl should work for you as the colours provide nice contrast.


----------



## Suncatcher

FabF - I will send you two pics later this morning from my computer. One of my farandole with a 90cm, and one with a CSGM!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, MrsJDS, xiangxiang, MrsOwen, thank you so much for your input. Didn't mean to hijack the cafe but your feedback is so valuable. I think I may have figured it out! The lightbulb came on while driving home.  I only wear my CSGMs under my coats as I only started buying them a year ago. I may try them with my outfits one day but (1) I don't really know how to tie them and (2) I'm only 5' 1" so afraid it may be overwhelming. That aside, I think I've been trying the CSMC with the wrong coats--black/dark brown. I like my shawls/scarves to complement my coats or add a pop of color and the pink PdV works perfectly in that regard. So then I got thinking may be this will look better with a light color coat and I have cream, taupe, camel, etc. So what do you ladies think of something like this? I'm liking it better than with dark coats. As for coordinating with outfits, I haven't graduated to that level yet. Kudos to you ladies who rock shawls and scarves.
> 
> Vigee, glad to be able to assist on the editing of your bags. I think it'll be easier for me to part with my non-H bags. I just won't mention it to my DH.
> 
> biscuit, my BFF makes a mean baked brie with olives, marinated artichokes, roasted pepper, even a bit of bell pepper. More of a salty savory flavor.


'

Love this pic, *FabF*! Now, it is definitely a keeper!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Maedi said:


> :kiss:
> I went back to work and am feeling better. Thanks for your wishes. It's very foggy here.



Maedi, so glad that you are feeling better. 

I was so SORE from working out my first day back that I had to skip yesterday. Today is jacuzzi day for the tired muscles and then another hour workout. Should be fun!


----------



## Hed Kandi

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yes I definitely want one with the wide base too. Otherwise it will be too thin, just like my Massai. I am stalking some French resell site.
> 
> Have a good day to you too!



Definitely with the wide base... I've tried both and went for the one with a wide base last year  - as you mentioned its very similar to the Massai. It sits better IMHO. No regrets with the large base.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hed Kandi said:


> Definitely with the wide base... I've tried both and went for the one with a wide base last year  - as you mentioned its very similar to the Massai. It sits better IMHO. No regrets with the large base.



Thanks darling!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Maedi, so glad that you are feeling better.
> 
> I was so SORE from working out my first day back that I had to skip yesterday. Today is jacuzzi day for the tired muscles and then another hour workout. Should be fun!



*Vigee*, all this workout you are doing is making me feeling very guilty because I reversed my salad lunches with a blow out jerk chicken meal at lunch today! I instantly regretted it! Should have had soup as I originally planned!


----------



## Suncatcher

^Xiang - but was the jerk chicken good?!?!?


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> ^Xiang - but was the jerk chicken good?!?!?



Very very good!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

I had such a busy day yesterday and this thread moves so fast! I'm sure I'm missing stuff. 

*Maedi,* glad you're feeling better! I too wear my GMs very casually and throw them on with anything. Somedays my work is dangerous for pulls and snags so that's when I leave them home or take them off in the studio and we all just admire them on my desk chair. 

*MrsJDS*, my class starts next week and it's proving to be challenging to fit in all hours on my schedule but I think it will be worth it, it's only for 13 weeks or so. I have a staff and I'm giving one part time person more hours in my absence and I have a good team so I'm sure it will be fine. It's good for them too, they'll feel more ownership of the business and they love it here. I think they're a little excited to be in charge. This really is the best time of year for me to do it so I just have to make it work!

*Fab*, I can identify with the minimal look for daily wear. Until I got my first GM, I didn't know what to do with the scarves I had bought. I definitely will not be buying more 90s at the new US price unless they are drop dead gorgeous on me. I struggle to wear the 3 that I have and use them mostly as head scarves so 70 is proving to be better for that and it's a friendlier price. I also use my top to anchor the GM in my outfit and all my coats are pretty neutral so I don't worry too much about that. I have a much more casual office environment than I think most of the members here so I wear denim most days and cool sneakers. I have been reading the Casual 90cm thread for ideas but I still feel like I'm playing dress up when I wear a 90 not on my head. 

*Xiang, Prada & Biscuit*, I have a GM Massai so I know what you're saying about the bulge, I got an inexpensive insert that seems to help keep things contained. I love the Trim but I'm not sure it suits my style as well as the Massai. It's such a classic though, someday I'm sure the perfect one will cross my path. 

*Vigee,* sorry you were sore but jacuzzi time sounds wonderful as did your wine and cheese party!

I won't be rushing out to H today, I'll wait for Sunday now that we've confirmed Feb for the scarf increase. My eBay stuff is doing well, I've sold enough to buy a few 70s and the rest of my listings end tonight so finger's crossed. It's a lot of work though answering questions, packing things for shipping and going to the Post Office. I kind of understand why you see higher prices for some items now. It's good perspective. 

My SA is wanting to show me a clutch when I come in, the Jet. I'm not sure this is a top priority while in Kelly savings mode. I wouldn't say no to the perfect Jige but I don't want to get distracted. I googled and it looks like the closure is the same a Sac a Depeche. Is anyone familiar with this clutch? It's electric blue.  She seems very understanding when I turn things down and this was not something I asked for. Should I be worried going into Podium if I say no? 

Hope everyone has a fantastic Friday!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I agree with both! I like my scarves / shawls to either contrast with my coats, or compliment my coats. I don't generally go with the blended-in choice as it doesn't work with my high contrast feature. Last year I had my colouring done with a professional and finally confirmed I am a "cool winter". So no wonder I look so much better with bold colours and high contrast patterns, while soft colours wash me out.
> 
> *Fabfashion*, with your hair colour and skin tone, I think you are probably a winter too. So the shawl should work for you as the colours provide nice contrast.



*xiangxiang*, had my colors done almost twenty years ago and I am a warm spring, it really helps a lot in making outfit decisions! 
Any word from mr fireplace? 

*MrsO*, your new class is ONLY 13 WEEKS LONG??? 
That's a huge commitment to my way of thinking. Bet that you will have your BE MM by the time is's over. 

The good news is that I slept until 5am this morning!!! So very happy. Going to do the recumbent bike, jacuzzi and then free weights once both DDs leave for work this morning. Nothing else is planned, except that I will fire my DDs housekeeper from yesterday and will be actively seeking a new one or hooking up a with a cleaning service to hold them over until a permanent replacement is found. Don't need to go in to much detail here, really is quite BORING. Just another mommy duty.  Thank goodness, I come out and and visit them often in Los Angeles.


----------



## Suncatcher

This is for you, FabF!  Three pictures, each with a farandole and a scarf.  First is 90cm faunes et lettres which has special meaning for me as it was a gift from H.  I'm wearing it with the 180cm under the scarf.  Knot is from Arabesque's blog and it is my favourite knot.  Second is CSGM patchwork horse and I wear my farandole over my scarf with an H CSGM scarf ring.  Third is maxi twilly brides de gala and again I wear my farandole over the scarf with an H scarf ring.

Blouse in all three pics is a Chloe silk blouse from, like, the year 2000!  I hang on to my clothes for a LONG time!!!

To xiang's point, I like to wear my farandole with cooler tone scarves (so while I love my black/BE clic clac a pois CSGM, it has too much gold in it to pair with my farandole).

HTH.  Sometimes I triple loop my 180cm with a scarf.


----------



## Suncatcher

Sorry I don't know know how to attach multiple pics ... It didn't work when I tried.  Here is #2.


----------



## Suncatcher

And no. 3.  I was going to reply to some other posts but I even think I need a break from my own posts LOL!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> This is for you, FabF!  Three pictures, each with a farandole and a scarf.  First is 90cm faunes et lettres which has special meaning for me as it was a gift from H.  I'm wearing it with the 180cm under the scarf.  Knot is from Arabesque's blog and it is my favourite know.  Second is CSGM patchwork horse and I wear my farandole over my scarf with an H CSGM scarf ring.  Third is maxi twilly brides de gala and again I wear my farandole over the scarf with an H scarf ring.
> 
> Blouse in all three pics is a Chloe silk blouse from, like, the year 2000!  I hang on to my clothes for a LONG time!!!
> 
> To xiang's point, I like to wear my farandole with cooler tone scarves (so while I love my black/BE clic clac a pois CSGM, it has too much gold in it to pair with my farandole).
> 
> HTH.  Sometimes I triple loop my 180cm with a scarf.



*MrsJDS*, How did you tie this beautiful first knot? Point me in the right direction, it's simply stunning! In fact all your pics are great, thanks!


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, How did you tie this beautiful first knot? Point me in the right direction, it's simply stunning! In fact all your pics are great, thanks!


 
Vigee - Thanks!!!  I will PM you the link to her blog ...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Vigee - Thanks!!!  I will PM you the link to her blog ...



That knot is so femmy and pretty, need this in my life! Thanks, *MrsJDS*.


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> Say, I have a question: Does anyone know the colors in the De la mer au ciel GM, cw 11? Trying to find any sort of cw list for this design without success. . . .


My Mindi, SugarMama just posted a pic of cw11 in the spring 2015 thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/the-spring-2015-scarves-881880-106.html


----------



## Fabfashion

Maedi said:


> have they shown any interest in your H scarves?


Maedi, if they see my H scarve/shawl out, they tend to want to grab it and play with it. They don't seem to care about my other non-H scarves which I have out all the time. May be they're attracted to H's pretty patterns like me.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - after seeing so many beautiful picture posts by everyone on PF, I feel like I'm making a meaningful contribution on PF with my picture posts LOL.


MrsO - I totally hear you when it comes to thinking carefully about making 90cm purchases.  The price in CAD was cheaper than in the US and now with the CAD so depressed against the USD, I'm thinking that our increase will be more than $50.  Good for you re: managing your work and your 13 week school commitment.  I'm a huge believer in giving my staff the autonomy to run things (provided they do it well), and I find it empowers them to take ownership - and they do.  Now if only you can find your BE ulysees.  Like you, I'm obsessed with BE - am waiting for my BE birkin - so in the meantime I keep on buying BE items like BE coloured scarves ...


Vigee - You are a MOMMA bear!  Your daughters are lucky for you to be present and notice things like the fact that the house keeper has to go!!!  As for feeling sore after your workout, it means you are doing things right exercise wise and are using muscles that have not been firing like they could!  Keep it up ... I'm not surprised to hear you are a warm spring colour wise, judging from your pics!


Xiang, Prada, Biscuit and Maedi - all this talk of Trim and Massai makes me wish I could try one on in my store!  The Massai in particular looks super cool but on my small frame I worry it might overpower me.  


MrsO - I don't know of the Jet but would like to hear more about it!  I turned down a Jige a couple of years back as it didn't suit my lifestyle (2 young kids, need those hands free ...)


Enjoy your weekend, all!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang, I think I'm a winter too although as I get older I seem to get paler and with my honey/caramel highlights, which I didn't have when I was younger, I can now wear fall tone like brown and orange as well. I think I need to get this color done professionally so I can better choose my H scarves and not waste more money.  Don't feel bad about your jerk chicken lunch. I went astray and had a huge spicy ramen noodle soup. I was getting tired of staying indoors for 4 days straight so I braved the cold and went out today, wearing 2 shawls no less. The soup was so worth it though. I just got my Fitbit One last night so I counted the walking to-fro restaurants as workout. 

Vigee, you look great in any color!  Sorry to hear your DDs' housekeeper isn't working out. Best that you're there to address it in person than when you're away. You're so much more disciplined working out than me. The jacuzzi must be so blissful after your workout. BTW, we're twins on BI B35. Is your GHW or PHW? Mine is GHW. Was always into PHW before but now I want more of gold combo. 

MrsOwen, I don't know what to do with my 90s either other than wearing them under my coats/jackets. I feel so inadequate in the scarves area. Whenever we go to Paris, I'm always amazed at how the French ladies tie their scarves--so chic and yet so effortless. Let us know how it goes with the jet clutch at the H store. It looks masculine to me and reminds me of a man's clutch from the 80s. A jige, now that's pretty. Hope your weekend job goes wonderfully tomorrow!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Vigee - Thanks!!! I will PM you the link to her blog ...


MrsJDS, thanks so much for posting the pics.  You look fantastic! I love how you tied them and incorporating your farandole. I'd love to know about the first knot as well. I'm adding to my NYR to use my 90 silk at least once a week. My DH often said to me how come I rarely see you wear your H stuff (what he's saying is I don't see you wear your H stuff so why you keep buying more). I still have 2 silks that are unworn, FeP being one of them, 1 CSGM and 1 dip dye GM. Yet, I keep wanting more!  May be I can tie them all together to create a coat/cape like Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat. 

I'm with you, MrsOwen. I don't plan on buying any 90s this year but I'd love CSGM or mousseline.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, I think I'm a winter too although as I get older I seem to get paler and with my honey/caramel highlights, which I didn't have when I was younger, I can now wear fall tone like brown and orange as well. I think I need to get this color done professionally so I can better choose my H scarves and not waste more money.  Don't feel bad about your jerk chicken lunch. I went astray and had a huge spicy ramen noodle soup. I was getting tired of staying indoors for 4 days straight so I braved the cold and went out today, wearing 2 shawls no less. The soup was so worth it though. I just got my Fitbit One last night so I counted the walking to-fro restaurants as workout.
> 
> Vigee, you look great in any color!  Sorry to hear your DDs' housekeeper isn't working out. Best that you're there to address it in person than when you're away. You're so much more disciplined working out than me. The jacuzzi must be so blissful after your workout. *BTW, we're twins on BI B35. Is your GHW or PHW? Mine is GHW. Was always into PHW before but now I want more of gold combo. *
> 
> MrsOwen, I don't know what to do with my 90s either other than wearing them under my coats/jackets. I feel so inadequate in the scarves area. Whenever we go to Paris, I'm always amazed at how the French ladies tie their scarves--so chic and yet so effortless. Let us know how it goes with the jet clutch at the H store. It looks masculine to me and reminds me of a man's clutch from the 80s. A jige, now that's pretty. Hope your weekend job goes wonderfully tomorrow!



*FabF*, my BI B35 is GHW and I found some fantastic 90cm silks and 140cm CSGMs to wear with it! Love this BI color, it's so great that we are twins.


----------



## Mindi B

Fabfashion said:


> My Mindi, SugarMama just posted a pic of cw11 in the spring 2015 thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/the-spring-2015-scarves-881880-106.html



Saw it, Fab, and thank you!  It shall be MINE!  Mwahahahahaha. . . .


----------



## alismarr

MrsJDS said:


> This is for you, FabF!  Three pictures, each with a farandole and a scarf.  First is 90cm faunes et lettres which has special meaning for me as it was a gift from H.  I'm wearing it with the 180cm under the scarf.  Knot is from Arabesque's blog and it is my favourite knot.  Second is CSGM patchwork horse and I wear my farandole over my scarf with an H CSGM scarf ring.  Third is maxi twilly brides de gala and again I wear my farandole over the scarf with an H scarf ring.
> 
> Blouse in all three pics is a Chloe silk blouse from, like, the year 2000!  I hang on to my clothes for a LONG time!!!
> 
> To xiang's point, I like to wear my farandole with cooler tone scarves (so while I love my black/BE clic clac a pois CSGM, it has too much gold in it to pair with my farandole).
> 
> HTH.  Sometimes I triple loop my 180cm with a scarf.



This first pic is fabulous.


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> Saw it, Fab, and thank you!  It shall be MINE!  Mwahahahahaha. . . .



Yippee! Please share mod pic when you get it.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, my BI B35 is GHW and I found some fantastic 90cm silks and 140cm CSGMs to wear with it! Love this BI color, it's so great that we are twins.



I wasn't sure about BI when it first came out. Then I saw this and loved it!  H makes such gorgeous blue colors. 

Which 90s and CSGMs do you wear with BI, Vigee? I never thought to match scarves to my bags before. What an excellent idea.

May be a visit to a hottie masseuse will help sooth the sore muscles?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> I wasn't sure about BI when it first came out. Then I saw this and loved it!  H makes such gorgeous blue colors.
> 
> *Which 90s and CSGMs do you wear with BI, Vigee? I never thought to match scarves to my bags before. What an excellent idea.
> 
> May be a visit to a hottie masseuse will help sooth the sore muscles? *



*FabF*, you make me laugh out loud! :lolots:

Just what I need is a hottie masseuse right after mr cutie patotie on the flight to Los Angeles! Where is *Julide* to post pics on this cafe thread when we need her? 

Yes, I coordinate all my Bs/Ks with matching 90cm or 140cm silks and GMs. Now a days, my scarves and shawls usually have to relate back to one of my H bags or I find that they more often than not the scarves sit in their boxes. It sounds OCD but actually makes it super easy to put together an outfit quickly. For example, for my BI B35 GHW ~ twins with you ~ I bought two 90cm scarves that matched BI perfectly and two CSGMs. 

For BI, I found that the 90cm Beverly Hills Limited Edition and the Papillions work with it well, along with a 140cm MetM and a Mors Remix CSGM. Pics to follow of one 90cm silk and one CSGM:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mors Remix CSGM:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Duplicate post, my TPF is acting funny today! My bad.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Mors Remix CSGM:





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, you make me laugh out loud! :lolots:
> 
> Just what I need is a hottie masseuse right after mr cutie patotie on the flight to Los Angeles! Where is *Julide* to post pics on this cafe thread when we need her?
> 
> Yes, I coordinate all my Bs/Ks with matching 90cm or 140cm silks and GMs. Now a days, my scarves and shawls usually have to relate back to one of my H bags or I find that they more often than not the scarves sit in their boxes. It sounds OCD but actually makes it super easy to put together an outfit quickly. For example, for my BI B35 GHW ~ twins with you ~ I bought two 90cm scarves that matched BI perfectly and two CSGMs.
> 
> For BI, I found that the 90cm Beverly Hills Limited Edition and the Papillions work with it well, along with a 140cm MetM and a Mors Remix CSGM. Pics to follow of one 90cm silk and one CSGM:



Vigee, you look absolutely stunning in the MR!  Wow, even your CO shoes match the whole BI look. I used to buy all my bags in black, gray and cream/gold/camel so I didn't have to really think about scarves and shoes. I mainly matched/contrasted my scarf with the coat I was wearing. I like the idea that it makes putting together an outfit easier. I need to rethink my whole wardrobe and how I choose scarves since I now have more colored bags. More excuse to go shopping.


----------



## Millicat

Morning Ladies 
I hope you're all fighting fit and losing the pounds gained over Christmas, I gained 6 but have lost 4 now so all's well 

The south west here is getting blasted by high winds and much garden damage being done, hey ho, it's the same each year, we know when the storms come so it's like we're waiting for it to happen !!!

The technical problems I have with this site are all still there so, being short on patience, generally, I reduce the amount of time i'm on here,, but I still read your posts when I come 

Vigee, i'm glad to see you on IG now, I've just started following you 

Enjoy the day everyone


----------



## Maedi

Fabfashion said:


> Maedi, if they see my H scarve/shawl out, they tend to want to grab it and play with it. They don't seem to care about my other non-H scarves which I have out all the time. May be they're attracted to H's pretty patterns like me.



For sure they are. I sometimes treat my girls to wear a pochette when it's cold. Looks adorable on them.


----------



## Maedi

Thanks for your kind wishes.

Bigeye, you look lovely again.

MrsJDS, gorgeous Farandole pairings. I often wear mine w/scarves but mostly under the scarves.


----------



## Jadeite

Hi ladies. Trust everyone is very well, I haven't caught up with the earlier posts....

Just a short check in. Survived week 1 though I am truly not inspired by the magnificent smog and haze which is typical of the skyline here. It's also about 5-10 degC, I guess chilly by your standards but not yet super cold. The wind and smog is messing up my skin, adding wrinkles and lines.   I brought the heavy duty face creams plus mask daily but still not enough. Any suggestions? 

Oh by the way I actually brought 9 pairs of shoes not 7 .... 2 pairs were stuffed into the boots. LOL. But really, the only ones I really wear are the Uggs. Workplace is very industrial so fancy clothes bags and accessories are... Well.. Extreme Overdressing. Lol.


----------



## Fabfashion

Millicat said:


> Morning Ladies
> I hope you're all fighting fit and losing the pounds gained over Christmas, I gained 6 but have lost 4 now so all's well
> 
> The south west here is getting blasted by high winds and much garden damage being done, hey ho, it's the same each year, we know when the storms come so it's like we're waiting for it to happen !!!
> 
> The technical problems I have with this site are all still there so, being short on patience, generally, I reduce the amount of time i'm on here,, but I still read your posts when I come
> 
> Vigee, i'm glad to see you on IG now, I've just started following you
> 
> Enjoy the day everyone



Good morning, millicat! Sorry to hear that your technical issues haven't been resolved. What a bummer! That's terrible about the garden damage. Hope it's nothing serious and that you can replant most of them. 

We've been experiencing a lot of high winds these last few years--upwards of 100 km/h (60mph). It wasn't always the case. I always worried on those days that our gazebo would get knocked over and crash into our windows. My GF had one that's a light aluminum set and during a storm 2 summers ago, they blew away. She never knew where it went.


----------



## Fabfashion

Maedi said:


> For sure they are. I sometimes treat my girls to wear a pochette when it's cold. Looks adorable on them.


That would look so adorable! What a great idea, Maedi. One of my DDs developed a penchant for a tie as well as a bow tie after she saw my DH in a tux one day. We got her a little kiddie tie from H&M that she's been wearing for a bit and she kept asking for a bow tie. She may like to wear my twilly sometimes but she has her own mind when it comes to getting dressed and choosing items/colors that she likes. Both our DDs pick out their own clothes each night for what they want to wear the next morning when it's not uniform day.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Hi ladies. Trust everyone is very well, I haven't caught up with the earlier posts....
> 
> Just a short check in. Survived week 1 though I am truly not inspired by the magnificent smog and haze which is typical of the skyline here. It's also about 5-10 degC, I guess chilly by your standards but not yet super cold. The wind and smog is messing up my skin, adding wrinkles and lines.   I brought the heavy duty face creams plus mask daily but still not enough. Any suggestions?
> 
> Oh by the way I actually brought 9 pairs of shoes not 7 .... 2 pairs were stuffed into the boots. LOL. But really, the only ones I really wear are the Uggs. Workplace is very industrial so fancy clothes bags and accessories are... Well.. Extreme Overdressing. Lol.


Hi Jadeite.  So nice to see you stop by the cafe! Hope you're settling into your new city and new job okay. The smog sounds awful. Saw that on TV during the Olympics. Wow, you're so inventive with your packing and got 2 extra pairs of shoes into your boots. What a great idea! I'm going to try that next time I travel. 

As for a moisturizer, when it's super cold like it's been here this past week and my face feels extra dry and bordering on painful, I use the original La Mer at night. I don't normally use it because it's heavy. Nars Skin Cream Intensive is a good alternative as well--I have a trial size and been using it. I have La Mer Soft Cream that I use a few nights a week alternate with my Cle de Peau but they're not moisturizing enough when it's -15C and below. You may have to experiment a bit depending on your skin type. I have Kiehl's Ultra Facial Cream that's okay for when it's cold but not too cold. Clinique Moisture Surge is also good to leave on overnight. My skin drinks it up. You can probably guess that I'm a bit of a product junkie.  And drink lots of water as well. The heater dries up skin worse than the weather outside. I just bought a desktop humidifier to bring to my office. 

Have you started looking a permanent place yet? 

Hope everyone is having a great Sunday.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Millicat said:


> Morning Ladies
> I hope you're all fighting fit and losing the pounds gained over Christmas, I gained 6 but have lost 4 now so all's well
> 
> *The south west here is getting blasted by high winds and much garden damage being done, hey ho, it's the same each year, we know when the storms come so it's like we're waiting for it to happen !!!*
> 
> The technical problems I have with this site are all still there so, being short on patience, generally, I reduce the amount of time i'm on here,, but I still read your posts when I come
> 
> Vigee, i'm glad to see you on IG now, I've just started following you
> 
> Enjoy the day everyone





Maedi said:


> For sure they are. *I sometimes treat my girls to wear a pochette when it's cold. Looks adorable on them.*



*Milli*, the winds sound very damaging! Hopefully you don't live in a highly wooded area where branches from trees can cause much distress blocking roads and other disasters. You sound very prepared, which is great. 

Sorry about the technical issues on TPF, love seeing you at the cafe. Have your vintage pieces of bling arrived yet? I remember reading about them on another thread and they sounded beautiful. Would love to see pics! 

*Maedi*, your DDs must look ADORABLE wearing a pouchette. When my DDs were young the only H item I had was a saddle, I hadn't started down the slippery orange slope yet.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Hi ladies. Trust everyone is very well, I haven't caught up with the earlier posts....
> 
> Just a short check in. Survived week 1 though I am truly not inspired by the magnificent smog and haze which is typical of the skyline here. It's also about 5-10 degC, I guess chilly by your standards but not yet super cold. The wind and smog is messing up my skin, adding wrinkles and lines.   I brought the heavy duty face creams plus mask daily but still not enough. Any suggestions?
> 
> Oh by the way I actually brought 9 pairs of shoes not 7 .... 2 pairs were stuffed into the boots. LOL. But really, the only ones I really wear are the Uggs. Workplace is very industrial so fancy clothes bags and accessories are... Well.. Extreme Overdressing. Lol.





Fabfashion said:


> Hi Jadeite.  So nice to see you stop by the cafe! Hope you're settling into your new city and new job okay. The smog sounds awful. Saw that on TV during the Olympics. Wow, you're so inventive with your packing and got 2 extra pairs of shoes into your boots. What a great idea! I'm going to try that next time I travel.
> 
> As for a moisturizer, when it's super cold like it's been here this past week and my face feels extra dry and bordering on painful, I use the original La Mer at night. I don't normally use it because it's heavy. Nars Skin Cream Intensive is a good alternative as well--I have a trial size and been using it. I have La Mer Soft Cream that I use a few nights a week alternate with my Cle de Peau but they're not moisturizing enough when it's -15C and below. You may have to experiment a bit depending on your skin type. I have Kiehl's Ultra Facial Cream that's okay for when it's cold but not too cold. Clinique Moisture Surge is also good to leave on overnight. My skin drinks it up. You can probably guess that I'm a bit of a product junkie.  And drink lots of water as well. The heater dries up skin worse than the weather outside. I just bought a desktop humidifier to bring to my office.
> 
> Have you started looking a permanent place yet?
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Sunday.



*Jadeite*, so difficult getting settled in to a new city, I feel for you. The smog and the cold certainly doesn't help the process is my guess. Congrats on your packing ingenuity, 9 pairs of shoes ~ I am totally impressed! Wishing you only the best and come back to the cafe soon and let us know how you are progressing on this adventure of yours. 

*FabF*, you are a veritable skin care dictionary! I am going to have to try some of these products that you recommend, used to use La Mer a long time ago every winter and it fell off my shopping list. Maybe I will pick a jar up again and see if it helps with my dry skin. Also, a good humidifier makes all the difference in the world, love them. In fact, just bought my eldest DD one for her bedroom last week. 

It's raining here in Los Angeles today, so we will probably stay inside and watch the NFL playoffs on TV. They start early, so we can be couch potatoes all day long and watch the Golden Globes later, too. BTW, I have been exercising every day. Yay! Thanks for all of the inspiration. 

Have a great Sunday, ladies!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Jadeite*, so difficult getting settled in to a new city, I feel for you. The smog and the cold certainly doesn't help the process is my guess. Congrats on your packing ingenuity, 9 pairs of shoes ~ I am totally impressed! Wishing you only the best and come back to the cafe soon and let us know how you are progressing on this adventure of yours.
> 
> *FabF*, you are a veritable skin care dictionary! I am going to have to try some of these products that you recommend, used to use La Mer a long time ago every winter and it fell off my shopping list. Maybe I will pick a jar up again and see if it helps with my dry skin. Also, a good humidifier makes all the difference in the world, love them. In fact, just bought my eldest DD one for her bedroom last week.
> 
> It's raining here in Los Angeles today, so we will probably stay inside and watch the NFL playoffs on TV. They start early, so we can be couch potatoes all day long and watch the Golden Globes later, too. BTW, I have been exercising every day. Yay! Thanks for all of the inspiration.
> 
> Have a great Sunday, ladies!


Your TV watching day sounds very relaxing, Vigee. You're way ahead of me on the exercise front. Since getting Fitbit a few days ago I've been trying to walk more. I'm usually more active around the house, going up and down with the kiddies. But it's at the office that I'm the least mobile. Keeping an online diary helps. I'm eating less chocolate. Still eating some but cut down to about a third. I've lost 2 lbs this week. Hooray! I don't have a weight loss goal, just want to get more active and have more energy but the weight loss, probably water weight, is a difinite plus as well as a strong motivator.  As for La Mer, they now have different formulation, Vigee. I use the Soft Cream which has a lighter texture than the original. It can be used under make up on a cold day or as a night cream. The Moisturizing lotion and Gel are lighter and suited for warmer days. The original is for super cold days or when I do a quick at home peel or mask.

Millicat, congrats on getting rid of the 4 lbs. Any tips?

I promised myself that today I'll take some photos of the items I plan to put up on ebay. I'm just feeling lazy as well as dreading the work associated with selling--all the questions, packing, shipping, etc. that MrsOwen mentioned. I don't think I sold anything on ebay for nearly 10 years now. In addition to a few H charms and may be scarves, I plan to edit 2 LV bags that I used probably no more than 5 times each (too small), 1 or 2 Prada bags, may be a Tod bag and a BV bag. The BV I loved and kept wondering if I'd ever carry it again. Every time I used it, I get compliments but I haven't carried it in a couple of years. I'm sure there'll be others once I eventually go through the closet. I'll start with the LVs and Prada first and see how it goes. It looks like I'll be busier over the next few weeks at work so I'll do what I can now.


----------



## Suncatcher

Happy NFL Sunday ladies!


I'm in bliss this weekend watching the football games.  Almost as good as spending time at H!!!  Hi to my football watching companion *Vigee*!


Congrats to *Millicat* and *FabF* on your weight loss and to *Vigee* for sticking to your exercise regimen!


*Jadeite* - sounds like you are going through an adjustment period and I hope it continues to get easier.  I've been using the same skincare company since I was a teenager; sometimes you have to experiment with what will work for you in your new climate after your skin gets accustomed to the change.


*Maedi* - thank you for your compliment!  I love pairing farandoles and H scarves.   I think I am compensating for having to wear a uniform while attending private school growing up so now I over accessorize 


*Xiang* - how was your weekend?  


Hi to everyone else!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

Milli, hello and sorry you're still having technical issues. That would be so frustrating! Congrats on your 4lbs, you'll be done the last two in no time I'm sure!

Jadeite, nice to see you! Sorry about the smog and haze, Fab has much betters suggestions but I do use the original La Mer at night and I've seen a dramatic improvement in my skin in the last 4 months. I also swear by my Clarisonic for removing my dry skin/texture and decreasing my lines appearance. Hope you find some stuff that works for you! I love the idea of shoes inside of boots, you've just enabled me to bring even more shoes when I travel! 

Vigee, we're watching football now before the Golden Globes, I'm excited to see some gowns and jewels! 

Fab, I only started using the new formulation of La Mer in the last few months but I do only use it at night. I use a light serum under my makeup and that seems to be working even in the cold weather. Do you recommend anything as an eye cream? I'm almost done with a jar of the La Mer original eye creme but it didn't seem to do much which is always my experience with eye cream yet I keep trying!

Hi MrsJDS, Maedi, Mindi, Biscuit and all!

I went to H today, it was a bit quiet and I lingered too long! I didn't love the Vert Anis MM Ulysse but I did like the color in real life. It's one of those colors that photographs funny I think and could easily look muddy, I did see a bit of the yellow undertones when I put my Bamboo next to it so I passed, I got the insert while I wait for a blue shade to arrive that I love. 

I got my H Comme Hermes 70cm in one color, still waiting for one more and 140cm De La Mer in the Marine, Turquoise, Rose color. I was seriously torn between 2 color of De La Mer but only because I loved just one corner of it. Since this is likely to be my only CSGM this season I'm not going to take the tags off and try it on with more stuff this week. I feel like we haven't seen all the colors yet and it's making it difficult for me to commit. The boutique was funny today, there were a bunch of regulars so we were all trying stuff on and enabling one another. 

I looked at both the Jet clutch which didn't sing to me at all and a Jige Elan in White which I was dying over. I could wear it everyday of the summer but I would also get it so dirty. It was with much restraint that I said goodbye to it! I swear I felt like one of the girls in the Socialites thread with it!

Lastly but definitely my most exciting moment was that I got to try my future Kelly on for size. It was spoken for fortunately but I tried on a Kelly Retourne 40cm in Black with PHW and I am now so excited to save for mine. I took a quick photo to save as motivation if I find myself shopping for something I do not need. It confirmed that I really do want a 40cm and I didn't find it too heavy though I could see the shoulder strap helping if that's a problem. Definitely excited and so looking forward to the day my bag arrives, hopefully later this year!

Hope everyone had a great Sunday!


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsO - sounds like you had a fun visit with H!  Loved the detailed H report and I'm so glad you were able to try on the 40cm Kelly!  Will you share a mod pic?


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> MrsO - sounds like you had a fun visit with H!  Loved the detailed H report and I'm so glad you were able to try on the 40cm Kelly!  Will you share a mod pic?




I can't unfortunately, it's shot in a way that would prevent me from staying incognito or I totally would have! sorry!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Happy NFL Sunday ladies!
> 
> 
> I'm in bliss this weekend watching the football games.  Almost as good as spending time at H!!!  Hi to my football watching companion *Vigee*!
> 
> 
> Congrats to *Millicat* and *FabF* on your weight loss and to *Vigee* for sticking to your exercise regimen!
> 
> 
> *Jadeite* - sounds like you are going through an adjustment period and I hope it continues to get easier.  I've been using the same skincare company since I was a teenager; sometimes you have to experiment with what will work for you in your new climate after your skin gets accustomed to the change.
> 
> 
> *Maedi* - thank you for your compliment!  I love pairing farandoles and H scarves.   I think I am compensating for having to wear a uniform while attending private school growing up so now I over accessorize
> 
> 
> *Xiang* - how was your weekend?
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone else!



Hello everyone! 

I had a very productive weekend both H shopping and bed shopping. 

*MrsOwen*, glad to hear that you are being patient and will wait for a blue ulysse. It will be worth the wait, I am sure of it! 

*MrsJDS*, love your scarf and farandole photos! You look beautiful and elegant! 

*Jadeite*, glad you arrived at new city safely with plenty of shoes to choose from! But sorry to hear the smog! If you are in where I think you are, the winter is very very dry there. You need to keep your skin and hair well moisturised! Masks (facial and hair) are essential!

*Vigee*, you look great with your Mors shawls and BI birkin, as always! How do you find BI? Easy to wear?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I had a very productive weekend both H shopping and bed shopping.
> 
> *MrsOwen*, glad to hear that you are being patient and will wait for a blue ulysse. It will be worth the wait, I am sure of it!
> 
> *MrsJDS*, love your scarf and farandole photos! You look beautiful and elegant!
> 
> *Jadeite*, glad you arrived at new city safely with plenty of shoes to choose from! But sorry to hear the smog! If you are in where I think you are, the winter is very very dry there. You need to keep your skin and hair well moisturised! Masks (facial and hair) are essential!
> 
> *Vigee*, you look great with your Mors shawls and BI birkin, as always! How do you find BI? Easy to wear?



Happy Monday, ladies! 

*xiangxiang*, initially, I did find BI a somewhat tricky color to wear until I found H 90cm, 140cm scarves and Charlotte Olympia flats to coordinate with it. Now, it's easy and totally am smitten with it. You had a very productive weekend shopping at H and for bedding?  Have been shopping for bedding and towels, too. Mostly replacing items for DDs. Please share your purchases and pics. 

*MrsO*, am all for holding out for the right color of your Ulysses at H, good decision. I have given up on remaining incognito on TPF but I can guarantee that only my BFF visits here. That being said, with your business and large social media following, it's totally understandable and I would do the same.  

*FabF*, have found an item to add to your skin care routine. My eldest DD found these and I love them ~ First Aid Beauty Facial Radiance Pads. They are GREAT and leave my skin exfoliated and smooth. Very interested in what you are editing from your bag collection, I'm still committed to selling one of my LV and Tod's bags as soon as I am home again. Wish that I had brought them with me here to LA, would have been a great project. 

*MrsJDS*, spent a weekend in football heaven, all my teams won on Saturday and then subsequently lost on Sunday! I'm hoping for a New England Patriots and Seattle Seahawks show-down at the Superbowl this year. Love your farandole necklace and am tempted but don't wear any silver. It looks wonderful with your H scarf. 

Did anyone watch the Golden Globes yesterday? Am I the only one that didn't recognize most of the TV shows and movies this year? 

Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Monday, ladies!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, initially, I did find BI a somewhat tricky color to wear until I found H 90cm, 140cm scarves and Charlotte Olympia flats to coordinate with it. Now, it's easy and totally am smitten with it. You had a very productive weekend shopping at H and for bedding?  Have been shopping for bedding and towels, too. Mostly replacing items for DDs. Please share your purchases and pics.
> 
> Did anyone watch the Golden Globes yesterday? Am I the only one that didn't recognize most of the TV shows and movies this year?
> 
> Have a great day, ladies!



*Vigee*, I was shopping for beds, not beddings. LOL! For our new house. Saw some really nice ones! I bought the 90 silk twill Maison des Carre I posted on the 2015 scarf thread. Also a rodeo MM and a Be Happi leather bracelet in rouge casaque, finally matching my RC B30. Very happy!

ETA: Regarding Golden Globes, no I don't recognise many of them either.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Monday, ladies. 

The weekend went by so quickly. We celebrated my Sis-IL's bday last night at a Chinese restaurant with a 10-course dinner and a ginormous lobster. It was 6.6 lbs! I fear all the weight I've lost has come back with a bit of extra. I dared not go on a scale this morning.  

I'm working from my home office today but don't feel too productive. Could be from staying up until almost 2 am posting just 2 items on ebay. The first took me nearly 1.5 hours to figure out since I wasn't familiar with the site but the second was a lot quicker. I really should go raid my closet and put everything up while it's all fresh in my mind. I doubt I'll get much for my LV and Prada as they don't retain their value over time like H or Chanel. Oh well. Waiting another 10+ years for DDs to be even remotely interested in these bags just doesn't make too much sense and I really do need closet space. I think my closet was designed for a man and not a well-dressed man at that. 

Vigee, I've got to try the First Aid Beauty pads. I've been hearing about this brand more and more. Sephora just emailed me a 10% discount coupon and I didn't need anything now I can use it. I'm editing out my LV bucket bag and viva cite MM. Both were not practical for my needs even when I first got them. The bucket would plop over when I drove and everything would fall off. The viva cite MM barely fits my wallet and a lipstick. Used twice. Should have got a GM instead. I'm also letting go of my orange Plume 28 and hope to get 32 down the road or something else. Not sure about my Drag chamonix yet. It's pre-loved but was unused by the previous owner. I'm too afraid of scratching the chamonix to even carry it. It's so beautiful though--I'm torn. May be I should put it in a glass display case as art work instead. 

MrsOwen, I'm so excited for you on trying out and confirming the Kelly.  I hope it comes sooner rater than the end of the year. My logic with big purchases that I need to save up for is that if it comes earlier, I'll be forced to get it and find ways to pay for it. If it takes too long, I end up spending some of the money on non-priority items along the way. On the eye cream, I use Cle de Peau Intensive Eye Contour Cream at night. It's so expensive but it works. I contemplate every time when I'm almost out trying to find less expensive alternative. One time I switched and noticed that I started to look rather haggard and couldn't go back fast enough. I'm nearing the half century mark but don't have visible crows feet or major lines around the eyes. I can't say if it's all the cream and sunscreen I've been using but I don't want to stop and find out the hard way. Very little goes a long way and each jar lasts me about 9 months. I get it from a reputable seller/store on ebay for $100 less than retail. I do that with my La Mer too. I do alternate the CdP with YSL Temp Majeur Yeux and Peter Thomas Roth Mega Rich Intensive during the day.

xiangxiang, which bed style did you end up getting! Any hottie salesman to help you test out the beds? 

Hi to everyone else. I'm going to jaunt off to lunch with my DH and will pop by later.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, I was shopping for beds, not beddings. LOL! For our new house. Saw some really nice ones! I bought the 90 silk twill Maison des Carre I posted on the 2015 scarf thread. Also a rodeo MM and a Be Happi leather bracelet in rouge casaque, finally matching my RC B30. Very happy!
> 
> ETA: Regarding Golden Globes, no I don't recognise many of them either.



*xiangxiang*, shopping for beds could be even more fun than shopping for bedding! There are some really great beds out there. Have you ever heard of the Italian bed manufacturer Flou? They have some amazing beds with storage underneath them. What did you decide on?

Congrats on your recent purchases at H. Your Be Happi bracelet in RC is a great item and an idea that I might borrow from you. Does yours have GHW? 

Thank goodness that I am not the only one that was a little clueless watching the GG Awards. I swear that I didn't recognize half of the nominees. My youngest DD had a GG party here last night and it was lots of fun.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*FabF*, the first time using ebay to sell is ALWAYS a pain but quite addictive and great for decluttering and adding to my H slush fund. Wait and see, you will probably sell a lot in the next few months. My motto is use it or lose it ~ via ebay. Hope all goes well with your sales!

Your lobster dinner last night sounded quite fabulous. No scale for me this morning either, lol. 

*MrsO*, forgot to mention congrats on trying out a new K40 ~ you are totally going to rock that bag! Remind me, which color did you order from H?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, ladies.
> 
> The weekend went by so quickly. We celebrated my Sis-IL's bday last night at a Chinese restaurant with a 10-course dinner and a ginormous lobster. It was 6.6 lbs! I fear all the weight I've lost has come back with a bit of extra. I dared not go on a scale this morning.
> 
> I'm working from my home office today but don't feel too productive. Could be from staying up until almost 2 am posting just 2 items on ebay. The first took me nearly 1.5 hours to figure out since I wasn't familiar with the site but the second was a lot quicker. I really should go raid my closet and put everything up while it's all fresh in my mind. I doubt I'll get much for my LV and Prada as they don't retain their value over time like H or Chanel. Oh well. Waiting another 10+ years for DDs to be even remotely interested in these bags just doesn't make too much sense and I really do need closet space. I think my closet was designed for a man and not a well-dressed man at that.
> 
> xiangxiang, which bed style did you end up getting! Any hottie salesman to help you test out the beds?
> 
> Hi to everyone else. I'm going to jaunt off to lunch with my DH and will pop by later.



hello *Fabfashion*, you dinner last night sounds great and makes me feeling really hungry! Love lobsters! 

You will get used to eBay as you go along and it's a great way of de-cluttering and getting additional funds for new H! Good luck with your sale! 

I wish there were hottie bed salesmen around but no I am afraid. But we had a very experienced saleswoman who gave us a lot of valuable advice.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, shopping for beds could be even more fun than shopping for bedding! There are some really great beds out there. Have you ever heard of the Italian bed manufacturer Flou? They have some amazing beds with storage underneath them. What did you decide on?
> 
> Congrats on your recent purchases at H. Your Be Happi bracelet in RC is a great item and an idea that I might borrow from you. Does yours have GHW?
> 
> Thank goodness that I am not the only one that was a little clueless watching the GG Awards. I swear that I didn't recognize half of the nominees. My youngest DD had a GG party here last night and it was lots of fun.



*Vigee*, bed shopping is indeed a lot of fun! We narrowed down the choices from two top brands in the UK, both handmade in the UK, pocketed springs (2000+) and natural fillings etc. As for the stand, we want a divan base with storage. Very handy for storing the beddings. Will finalise in a few weeks time I am sure. 

I just googled Flou and they seem to have some presence in the UK. And price range is on par with what we are looking for. Interesting. We went to bed specialists and will pop in to Harrods this weekend to look around there.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, shopping for beds could be even more fun than shopping for bedding! There are some really great beds out there. Have you ever heard of the Italian bed manufacturer Flou? They have some amazing beds with storage underneath them. What did you decide on?
> 
> Congrats on your recent purchases at H. Your Be Happi bracelet in RC is a great item and an idea that I might borrow from you. Does yours have GHW?
> 
> Thank goodness that I am not the only one that was a little clueless watching the GG Awards. I swear that I didn't recognize half of the nominees. My youngest DD had a GG party here last night and it was lots of fun.



My RC is with silver HW so the bracelet matches it too. I will take a photo for you this evening. Love this red so much!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, bed shopping is indeed a lot of fun! We narrowed down the choices from two top brands in the UK, both handmade in the UK, pocketed springs (2000+) and natural fillings etc. As for the stand, we want a divan base with storage. Very handy for storing the beddings. Will finalise in a few weeks time I am sure.
> 
> I just googled Flou and they seem to have some presence in the UK. And price range is on par with what we are looking for. Interesting. We went to bed specialists and will pop in to Harrods this weekend to look around there.



*xiangxiang*. I bought a Flou bed and loved it! Worth looking into while you are checking out beds.


----------



## Suncatcher

I need to pop in here and talk about Flou too!!!  I have purchased two Flou beds, both of which are adult beds but I purchased them for my kiddies.  I love the simplicity of their designs and it works with our modern decor.  It turns out that one of my BFF has the exact same bed as my two except that she purchased hers in the 1980s ... incredible.  Do check them out *Xiang* if you are still open to new ideas.


*Vigee* - I think we are rooting for the same teams!  My team (the Patriots) won on Saturday but DH's team (Cowboys) and DS's team (Broncos) lost on Sunday.  I was all watched out on sunday to watch the GGs but I have looked at the dresses on line today.


*FabF* - wow congrats on figuring out eBay!  I'm really impressed.  Does it matter if you don't have much feedback as a seller (like I would have zero feedback)?  How do you get traction as a seller?  I think I need to hear more positive experiences before I dip my toe in the ebay waters as I have stuff I could let go of.  Your SIL dinner sounds amazing - a 6.5 lb lobster: yum!  I must try that one day.  


*MrsO* - totally understand about the need to be incognito.  And I think you made a good choice about the Ulysees.  Your colour of choice WILL pop up soon.  I know it!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> I need to pop in here and talk about Flou too!!!  I have purchased two Flou beds, both of which are adult beds but I purchased them for my kiddies.  I love the simplicity of their designs and it works with our modern decor.  It turns out that one of my BFF has the exact same bed as my two except that she purchased hers in the 1980s ... incredible.  Do check them out *Xiang* if you are still open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> *Vigee* - I think we are rooting for the same teams!  My team (the Patriots) won on Saturday but DH's team (Cowboys) and DS's team (Broncos) lost on Sunday.  I was all watched out on sunday to watch the GGs but I have looked at the dresses on line today.
> 
> 
> *FabF* - wow congrats on figuring out eBay!  I'm really impressed.  Does it matter if you don't have much feedback as a seller (like I would have zero feedback)?  How do you get traction as a seller?  I think I need to hear more positive experiences before I dip my toe in the ebay waters as I have stuff I could let go of.  Your SIL dinner sounds amazing - a 6.5 lb lobster: yum!  I must try that one day.
> 
> 
> *MrsO* - totally understand about the need to be incognito.  And I think you made a good choice about the Ulysees.  Your colour of choice WILL pop up soon.  I know it!



*MrsJDS*, yes, I was cheering on the Pats, Seahawks, Cowboys and Broncos. I closed the weekend 2-2. Won all day Saturday and lost all day Sunday. 
Highs and lows. Now, I just can't wait for next weekend, lol.

What did everyone think of last night's GG dresses?


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*. I bought a Flou bed and loved it! Worth looking into while you are checking out beds.





MrsJDS said:


> I need to pop in here and talk about Flou too!!!  I have purchased two Flou beds, both of which are adult beds but I purchased them for my kiddies.  I love the simplicity of their designs and it works with our modern decor.  It turns out that one of my BFF has the exact same bed as my two except that she purchased hers in the 1980s ... incredible.  Do check them out *Xiang* if you are still open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> *Vigee* - I think we are rooting for the same teams!  My team (the Patriots) won on Saturday but DH's team (Cowboys) and DS's team (Broncos) lost on Sunday.  I was all watched out on sunday to watch the GGs but I have looked at the dresses on line today.
> 
> *FabF* - wow congrats on figuring out eBay!  I'm really impressed.  Does it matter if you don't have much feedback as a seller (like I would have zero feedback)?  How do you get traction as a seller?  I think I need to hear more positive experiences before I dip my toe in the ebay waters as I have stuff I could let go of.  Your SIL dinner sounds amazing - a 6.5 lb lobster: yum!  I must try that one day.
> 
> 
> *MrsO* - totally understand about the need to be incognito.  And I think you made a good choice about the Ulysees.  Your colour of choice WILL pop up soon.  I know it!




Ladies, sorry but I don't think I was clear. We are looking at mattress at this point. Not so much for the bed itself. I just love lying on those mattresses to try them out!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, sorry but I don't think I was clear. We are looking at mattress at this point. Not so much for the bed itself. I just love lying on those mattresses to try them out!



*xiangxiang*, and here we are trying to sell you beds, lol. Well, if you ever need one..... 

Also, can't wait to see pics tonight of your RC B and new Hapi bracelet. Off to look for one now.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, sorry but I don't think I was clear. We are looking at mattress at this point. Not so much for the bed itself. I just love lying on those mattresses to try them out!


xiangxiang, all that lying around would have been so much more fun with a hottie salesman--testing all the firmness and softness&#8230;um of the mattresses, of course.  A pretty hot saleswoman would be okay too, sure your SO would appreciate that.  How's everything else coming along around the new house? Did Mr. Hot Fireplace ever respond to your email? BTW, love your new scarf.  Saw this design at the store last month but in white. Have learned through my Casques and FetP that white-ish and off-white-ish background don't do much for me. Yours is vibrant, love it! Mod pic pretty please. I'm living vicariously through others these days. I've decided to not get any new H things until l I see my Hawaii SA and that's not until mid-March! And our Canadian money is tanking relative to US$ too. Boohoohoo. 

MrsJDS, I have feedback on ebay for having bought stuff over the years. I often compare item prices between ebay, amazon and department stores and found that sometimes the prices are better on ebay but not always. I found the Lego watch that one of my DDs wanted for Xmas on ebay that I couldn't find anywhere else. I only sold a few things on ebay may be 10 years ago so my seller feedback is super dated. It may be helpful for you to buy a few things on ebay to have some feedback? Or try selling small items first. Last time I think I edited out my Prada and LV for a couple of 100s. I tried to sell items that I have receipts (with personal information blacked out) so people can't dispute the authenticity. The 2 items I just put up are brand new w/ receipts. I went through a crazy charm period last year and bought 8 charms.  Only tried one once and boxed the rest away. I think it was because they were so hard to find so I got hooked on the hunt. But like clothing accessories, I'm a very minimalistic person so while I thought these charms are super cute I just couldn't bring myself to hang them on my bags.  

Vigee, have you started a search for a new housekeeper for DD? And hope that you're not getting up at 2-3 am anymore.


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, yes, I was cheering on the Pats, Seahawks, Cowboys and Broncos. I closed the weekend 2-2. Won all day Saturday and lost all day Sunday.
> Highs and lows. Now, I just can't wait for next weekend, lol.
> 
> What did everyone think of last night's GG dresses?


 
Loved Emma Stone's Lanvin's outfit the best.  Just thought it was so young and fresh and a very modern take on a gown.  She looked fabulous in it.  Second place was Dakota Johnson in Chanel Haute Couture.  Everything about the look was just so bang on, although I don't know who she is or what she has been in.  There were actually a lot of people whom I thought wore what I call "yawn" dresses, Jennifer Aniston for eg.  And Rosamund Pike - oy, that VW dress did nothing to flatter her!  Ruth Wilson's Prada - while I think it was probably carefully thought out by her stylist, I did not like the dress at all.


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, and here we are trying to sell you beds, lol. Well, if you ever need one.....
> 
> *Also, can't wait to see pics tonight of your RC B and new Hapi bracelet. Off to look for one now.*


 
*Xiang* - Plus 1!  I have an RC B so can use more style inspiration!!!  Sorry as well for trying to sell you something you don't need!!!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

Thanks for the well wishes on the Kelly, I am super excited now. Since my SM hasn't gone to Podium yet, I'm able to revise my color wishlist. The one I tried was Black Clemence with PHW so my new list of colors is Graphite, Etain, Black or Bleu Marine. All very neutral. I don't think a seasonal color like Colvert is right for my very first bag. I think a seasonal color would be better in a smaller bag in the future but since it's my very first and I'm such a neutral lady, this feels right. I don't know if I would love a giant green bag as much. I also really want gold hardware now, I was open to both but I'm wearing much more yellow gold lately. H is turning me all blingy 

I had a super early meeting and it's freezing rain here so I'm not in the mood to work much. I'm running to the post office with all my eBay shipments to get that out of the way. I'm going to sneak out early and do my workout. I've kept up with my workout and tracking my food, I'm not a fan of the scale however so I'm using my clothes as a gauge. I had to buy a new pair of pants over the weekend, one size smaller which was nice. I try to only weigh myself once a month or so. 

I did watch the Golden Globes, I also had no idea what half the shows were or who the people were. My favorite dress was Siena Miller's Miu Miu, seems like Miuccia got a lot of dresses on the carpet this year which I feel like I haven't seen in a few years. I thought Keira Knightley's Chanel was awful. I loved the workmanship of Claire Danes' dress but didn't like it on her. I thought a lot of folks played it too safe and I'm having trouble remembering them so that says it all I guess. 

Fab, I'll ask my Saks associate for a sample of the Cle de Peau. I know exactly what you mean, I may just try something less expensive on one eye as an experiment. I'm _this_ close to 40 but now I'm vain about getting mistaken for being in my 20's and want to keep it that way!  

Xiang, my friend did a party for Hastens on Madison Ave in NYC a few years ago and all we did at this fancy cocktail party was roll around on their incredible handmade matresses, all the fancy Upper East Side guests were which was very funny to watch. They are the Hermes of beds if you will   I was going to surprise DH with one of their duvets when we move into our new master bedroom. I highly recommend checking them out, it would be the ultimate for your country house and they did seem to have quite a range of prices. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> Loved Emma Stone's Lanvin's outfit the best.  Just thought it was so young and fresh and a very modern take on a gown.  She looked fabulous in it.  Second place was Dakota Johnson in Chanel Haute Couture.  Everything about the look was just so bang on, although I don't know who she is or what she has been in.  There were actually a lot of people whom I thought wore what I call "yawn" dresses, Jennifer Aniston for eg.  And Rosamund Pike - oy, that VW dress did nothing to flatter her!  Ruth Wilson's Prada - while I think it was probably carefully thought out by her stylist, I did not like the dress at all.



Agree about Emma, she looked great. Dakota is starring in 50 Shades coming out soon, she did look lovely. Rosamund and Ruth both were misses for me too. I just said the same thing about nice but forgettable for most of the dresses. A lot of silver beaded columns, everyone looked the same.


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, all that lying around would have been so much more fun with a hottie salesman--testing all the firmness and softnessum of the mattresses, of course.  A pretty hot saleswoman would be okay too, sure your SO would appreciate that.  How's everything else coming along around the new house? Did Mr. Hot Fireplace ever respond to your email? BTW, love your new scarf.  Saw this design at the store last month but in white. Have learned through my Casques and FetP that white-ish and off-white-ish background don't do much for me. Yours is vibrant, love it! Mod pic pretty please. I'm living vicariously through others these days. I've decided to not get any new H things until l I see my Hawaii SA and that's not until mid-March! And our Canadian money is tanking relative to US$ too. Boohoohoo.
> 
> MrsJDS, I have feedback on ebay for having bought stuff over the years. I often compare item prices between ebay, amazon and department stores and found that sometimes the prices are better on ebay but not always. I found the Lego watch that one of my DDs wanted for Xmas on ebay that I couldn't find anywhere else. I only sold a few things on ebay may be 10 years ago so my seller feedback is super dated. It may be helpful for you to buy a few things on ebay to have some feedback? Or try selling small items first. Last time I think I edited out my Prada and LV for a couple of 100s. I tried to sell items that I have receipts (with personal information blacked out) so people can't dispute the authenticity. The 2 items I just put up are brand new w/ receipts. I went through a crazy charm period last year and bought 8 charms.  Only tried one once and boxed the rest away. I think it was because they were so hard to find so I got hooked on the hunt. But like clothing accessories, I'm a very minimalistic person so while I thought these charms are super cute I just couldn't bring myself to hang them on my bags.
> 
> Vigee, have you started a search for a new housekeeper for DD? And hope that you're not getting up at 2-3 am anymore.


 
*FabF* - Thanks for the eBay tips!!!  I think perhaps I can start with sourcing DD' lego wishlist of items we can't buy.   What type of charms did you buy last year?!?  Wow, 8 of them!!!  Think of all of the money you will be able to apply to your H shopping list!  Do you think you will buy another bag if offered one?


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes on the Kelly, I am super excited now. Since my SM hasn't gone to Podium yet, I'm able to revise my color wishlist. The one I tried was Black Clemence with PHW so my new list of colors is *Graphite, Etain, Black or Bleu Marine*. All very neutral. I don't think a seasonal color like Colvert is right for my very first bag. I think a seasonal color would be better in a smaller bag in the future but since it's my very first and I'm such a neutral lady, this feels right. I don't know if I would love a giant green bag as much. *I also really want gold hardware now*, I was open to both but I'm wearing much more yellow gold lately. *H is turning me all blingy*
> 
> I had a super early meeting and it's freezing rain here so I'm not in the mood to work much. I'm running to the post office with all my eBay shipments to get that out of the way. I'm going to sneak out early and do my workout. I've kept up with my workout and tracking my food, I'm not a fan of the scale however so I'm using my clothes as a gauge. I had to buy a new pair of pants over the weekend, one size smaller which was nice. I try to only weigh myself once a month or so.
> 
> I did watch the Golden Globes, I also had no idea what half the shows were or who the people were. My favorite dress was Siena Miller's Miu Miu, seems like Miuccia got a lot of dresses on the carpet this year which I feel like I haven't seen in a few years. *I thought Keira Knightley's Chanel was awful. I loved the workmanship of Claire Danes' dress but didn't like it on her. I thought a lot of folks played it too safe and I'm having trouble remembering them so that says it all I guess.*
> 
> Fab, I'll ask my Saks associate for a sample of the Cle de Peau. I know exactly what you mean, I may just try something less expensive on one eye as an experiment. I'm _this_ close to 40 but now I'm vain about getting mistaken for being in my 20's and want to keep it that way!
> 
> Xiang, my friend did a party for *Hastens* on Madison Ave in NYC a few years ago and all we did at this fancy cocktail party was roll around on their incredible handmade matresses, all the fancy Upper East Side guests were which was very funny to watch. They are the Hermes of beds if you will   I was going to surprise DH with one of their duvets when we move into our new master bedroom. I highly recommend checking them out, it would be the ultimate for your country house and they did seem to have quite a range of prices.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!


 
*MrsO* - I love all of your choices!!!  And GHW is so classic!  Looking forward to hearing all about your purse journey.


I'm all about bling.  I'm always blinging out!!!  It's all good 


I agree with you 100% about KK and CD.  I'm so with you about the nice but safe and unmemorable dresses - Reese Witherspoon comes to mind here.


As for Hastens, I came very close to getting a Hastens bed for my DS when he transferred from a crib to an adult bed but then I thought that perhaps I should have the pleasure first of sleeping in a Hastens bed before my kids do!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS, xiangxiang, Vigee--I'm so envious that you're so coordinated with your outfits--bags, accessories and shoes. I was lamenting to DH how my cafe friends are so well dressed. It was so much easier when I used to wear a lot of black. Hehe. I think my days in private school drove me the other way as compared to MrsJDS, where I'm terrible with accessories other than a watch, a ring, earrings and occasional pendant. Also wish I'm into bracelets. I kept banging them into my keyboard while at work and ended up taking them off so I haven't bought any bracelets in years. Do you ladies wear them at work (CDC, KD, etc.)? Is there a tip to wearing them while working on a computer? I tried on a KD and thought it was very cute but couldn't pull the trigger for fear of it going unworn.

MrsOwen - love the colors you listed for your K. You can always brighten your K with a twilly. I was never a twilly person until I read docride's thread about how to make a B feels lighter using a twilly and a gauze--works like a charm. Plus it protects the leather on the handles from getting darker so I started using them. Also, great idea about getting the eye cream sample. That was how I got started. 

MrsJDS, I've been thinking about what I'd do if offered another bag. I went literally overboard last year with new H bags. A few have not been carried or only carried once since I got them. I'm interested in a Contance but know it's not very practical for my needs. I have a Chanel double flap that I only used when I go to weddings like every couple of years since it doesn't fit much.  As for charms, I'm a little embarrassed to say I got 4 rodeo, 2 paddock selle, a breloque and a silver horse charm. :shame:


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, and here we are trying to sell you beds, lol. Well, if you ever need one.....
> 
> Also, can't wait to see pics tonight of your RC B and new Hapi bracelet. Off to look for one now.





MrsJDS said:


> *Xiang* - Plus 1!  I have an RC B so can use more style inspiration!!!  Sorry as well for trying to sell you something you don't need!!!



Ladies, no need to apologise for trying to sell me beds! Lol! I love to hear your recommendations because I know you all have great tastes!

Here is a shot of the Be Happi RC in epsom with Miss RC B30, the reds looks slightly different in the photo but IRL, they are very close. I finally have a B + bracelet + petite H croc pendant set in reds! Very happy with this.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, all that * lying around would have been so much more fun with a hottie salesman--testing all the firmness and softness* um of the mattresses, of course.  A pretty hot saleswoman would be okay too, sure your SO would appreciate that.  How's everything else coming along around the new house? Did Mr. Hot Fireplace ever respond to your email? BTW, love your new scarf.  Saw this design at the store last month but in white. Have learned through my Casques and FetP that white-ish and off-white-ish background don't do much for me. Yours is vibrant, love it! Mod pic pretty please. I'm living vicariously through others these days. I've decided to not get any new H things until l I see my Hawaii SA and that's not until mid-March! And our Canadian money is tanking relative to US$ too. Boohoohoo.
> 
> MrsJDS, I have feedback on ebay for having bought stuff over the years. I often compare item prices between ebay, amazon and department stores and found that sometimes the prices are better on ebay but not always. I found the Lego watch that one of my DDs wanted for Xmas on ebay that I couldn't find anywhere else. I only sold a few things on ebay may be 10 years ago so my seller feedback is super dated. It may be helpful for you to buy a few things on ebay to have some feedback? Or try selling small items first. Last time I think I edited out my Prada and LV for a couple of 100s. I tried to sell items that I have receipts (with personal information blacked out) so people can't dispute the authenticity. The 2 items I just put up are brand new w/ receipts. I went through a crazy charm period last year and bought 8 charms.  Only tried one once and boxed the rest away. I think it was because they were so hard to find so I got hooked on the hunt. But like clothing accessories, I'm a very minimalistic person so while I thought these charms are super cute I just couldn't bring myself to hang them on my bags.
> 
> Vigee, have you started a search for a new housekeeper for DD? And hope that you're not getting up at 2-3 am anymore.



*Fabfashion*, I am killing myself laughing here!  I wish all shopping is this fun! 

The scarf is a really cutie design so I had to get one! The weather being so mild right now, I might even wear it! I will do some mod shots as soon as I get a chance. It's also a great scarf for displaying with my scarf hanging kit.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes on the Kelly, I am super excited now. Since my SM hasn't gone to Podium yet, I'm able to revise my color wishlist. The one I tried was Black Clemence with PHW so my new list of colors is Graphite, Etain, Black or Bleu Marine. All very neutral. I don't think a seasonal color like Colvert is right for my very first bag. I think a seasonal color would be better in a smaller bag in the future but since it's my very first and I'm such a neutral lady, this feels right. I don't know if I would love a giant green bag as much. I also really want gold hardware now, I was open to both but I'm wearing much more yellow gold lately. H is turning me all blingy
> 
> I had a super early meeting and it's freezing rain here so I'm not in the mood to work much. I'm running to the post office with all my eBay shipments to get that out of the way. I'm going to sneak out early and do my workout. I've kept up with my workout and tracking my food, I'm not a fan of the scale however so I'm using my clothes as a gauge. I had to buy a new pair of pants over the weekend, one size smaller which was nice. I try to only weigh myself once a month or so.
> 
> I did watch the Golden Globes, I also had no idea what half the shows were or who the people were. My favorite dress was Siena Miller's Miu Miu, seems like Miuccia got a lot of dresses on the carpet this year which I feel like I haven't seen in a few years. I thought Keira Knightley's Chanel was awful. I loved the workmanship of Claire Danes' dress but didn't like it on her. I thought a lot of folks played it too safe and I'm having trouble remembering them so that says it all I guess.
> 
> Fab, I'll ask my Saks associate for a sample of the Cle de Peau. I know exactly what you mean, I may just try something less expensive on one eye as an experiment. I'm _this_ close to 40 but now I'm vain about getting mistaken for being in my 20's and want to keep it that way!
> 
> Xiang, my friend did a party for Hastens on Madison Ave in NYC a few years ago and all we did at this fancy cocktail party was roll around on their incredible handmade matresses, all the fancy Upper East Side guests were which was very funny to watch. They are the Hermes of beds if you will   I was going to surprise DH with one of their duvets when we move into our new master bedroom. I highly recommend checking them out, it would be the ultimate for your country house and they did seem to have quite a range of prices.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!



MrsOwen, I am so excited about your Kelly! A 40 in a dark neutral sounds fab for a first bag! You will love it! Now the wait is always the difficult part but it will all be well worth it in the end!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> MrsJDS, xiangxiang, Vigee--I'm so envious that you're so coordinated with your outfits--bags, accessories and shoes. I was lamenting to DH how my cafe friends are so well dressed. It was so much easier when I used to wear a lot of black. Hehe. I think my days in private school drove me the other way as compared to MrsJDS, where I'm terrible with accessories other than a watch, a ring, earrings and occasional pendant. Also wish I'm into bracelets. I kept banging them into my keyboard while at work and ended up taking them off so I haven't bought any bracelets in years. Do you ladies wear them at work (CDC, KD, etc.)? Is there a tip to wearing them while working on a computer? I tried on a KD and thought it was very cute but couldn't pull the trigger for fear of it going unworn.
> 
> MrsOwen - love the colors you listed for your K. You can always brighten your K with a twilly. I was never a twilly person until I read docride's thread about how to make a B feels lighter using a twilly and a gauze--works like a charm. Plus it protects the leather on the handles from getting darker so I started using them. Also, great idea about getting the eye cream sample. That was how I got started.
> 
> MrsJDS, I've been thinking about what I'd do if offered another bag. I went literally overboard last year with new H bags. A few have not been carried or only carried once since I got them. I'm interested in a Contance but know it's not very practical for my needs. I have a Chanel double flap that I only used when I go to weddings like every couple of years since it doesn't fit much.  As for charms, I'm a little embarrassed to say I got 4 rodeo, 2 paddock selle, a breloque and a silver horse charm. :shame:



If you work with keyboard a lot of the time, I highly recommend happi leather bracelets. They come in different loops, sit almost flat on your wrist and can be easily covered under sleeves should you need to. Can't fault them! I had KDTs but sold them all as the turn lock was a bit issue.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes on the Kelly, I am super excited now. Since my SM hasn't gone to Podium yet, I'm able to revise my color wishlist. The one I tried was Black Clemence with PHW so my new list of colors is Graphite, Etain, Black or Bleu Marine. All very neutral. I don't think a seasonal color like Colvert is right for my very first bag. I think a seasonal color would be better in a smaller bag in the future but since it's my very first and I'm such a neutral lady, this feels right. I don't know if I would love a giant green bag as much. I also really want gold hardware now, I was open to both but I'm wearing much more yellow gold lately. H is turning me all blingy
> 
> I had a super early meeting and it's freezing rain here so I'm not in the mood to work much. I'm running to the post office with all my eBay shipments to get that out of the way. I'm going to sneak out early and do my workout. I've kept up with my workout and tracking my food, I'm not a fan of the scale however so I'm using my clothes as a gauge. I had to buy a new pair of pants over the weekend, one size smaller which was nice. I try to only weigh myself once a month or so.
> 
> I did watch the Golden Globes, I also had no idea what half the shows were or who the people were. My favorite dress was Siena Miller's Miu Miu, seems like Miuccia got a lot of dresses on the carpet this year which I feel like I haven't seen in a few years. I thought Keira Knightley's Chanel was awful. I loved the workmanship of Claire Danes' dress but didn't like it on her. I thought a lot of folks played it too safe and I'm having trouble remembering them so that says it all I guess.
> 
> Fab, I'll ask my Saks associate for a sample of the Cle de Peau. I know exactly what you mean, I may just try something less expensive on one eye as an experiment. I'm _this_ close to 40 but now I'm vain about getting mistaken for being in my 20's and want to keep it that way!
> 
> Xiang, my friend did a party for Hastens on Madison Ave in NYC a few years ago and all we did at this fancy cocktail party was roll around on their incredible handmade matresses, all the fancy Upper East Side guests were which was very funny to watch. They are the Hermes of beds if you will   I was going to surprise DH with one of their duvets when we move into our new master bedroom. I highly recommend checking them out, it would be the ultimate for your country house and they did seem to have quite a range of prices.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!



MrsOwen, congrats on your smaller sized pants! That's the best feeling.  Right now even my fat pants are tight and I hope they'll be at least comfortable by the time I go to Hawaii.  I'm walking a tad bit more with Fitbits though so thanks for that recommendation. 

I'm with you on GHW especially on dark leather. Was always into PHW with everything. I have orange with gold and natural chamonix with gold but the warm leather tone doesn't make it pop. Then I got blue izmir with gold and I love it. Can't have enough gold now.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> *MrsO* - I love all of your choices!!!  And GHW is so classic!  Looking forward to hearing all about your purse journey.
> 
> 
> I'm all about bling.  I'm always blinging out!!!  It's all good
> 
> 
> I agree with you 100% about KK and CD.  I'm so with you about the nice but safe and unmemorable dresses - Reese Witherspoon comes to mind here.
> 
> 
> As for Hastens, I came very close to getting a Hastens bed for my DS when he transferred from a crib to an adult bed but then I thought that perhaps I should have the pleasure first of sleeping in a Hastens bed before my kids do!!!



I wish I lived in the US so I can try those Hasten beds! The best beds I slept on in the US are beds from Wynn las vagas and Ritz Carlton hotels. We checked unfortunately they only deliver within the US.


----------



## etoile de mer

Flying by  with a quick hello, cafe friends! I've no chance of keeping up at all right now, but am popping in for a moment!

*Vigee* - Very excited by your recommendation of the First Aid Beauty Facial Radiance Pads!  Reviews show those with sensitive skin love them. Will order today! 

*xiangxiang* - Regarding mattresses we love  our Dux Bed (Duxiana). So comfortable, I can't imagine ever getting another brand. We've been Dux fans for over 20 years. Good luck with your search!


Hello to everyone else, too!


----------



## MSO13

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I wish I lived in the US so I can try those Hasten beds! The best beds I slept on in the US are beds from Wynn las vagas and Ritz Carlton hotels. We checked unfortunately they only deliver within the US.



Bummer, I would have thought they'd have a store in the UK but I guess not! We haven't shopped for a mattress in about 8 years, we plan to get a new one when the master bedroom is finished, maybe I'll have to drop DH off for a nap at Hastens, honestly I'm not sure how anyone could resist them. We got a great photo of me and my friends all snuggled in about 20K worth of bedding at the shop.


----------



## MSO13

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, no need to apologise for trying to sell me beds! Lol! I love to hear your recommendations because I know you all have great tastes!
> 
> Here is a shot of the Be Happi RC in epsom with Miss RC B30, the reds looks slightly different in the photo but IRL, they are very close. I finally have a B + bracelet + petite H croc pendant set in reds! Very happy with this.



Gorgeous! good to know about the Hapi and keyboards. I've been wearing my CDC "backwards" with sleeves but if no sleeve to cover it, I have to take it off. I'll have to investigate, I see these preloved occasionally at good prices.


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> *MrsO* - I love all of your choices!!!  And GHW is so classic!  Looking forward to hearing all about your purse journey.
> 
> 
> I'm all about bling.  I'm always blinging out!!!  It's all good
> 
> 
> I agree with you 100% about KK and CD.  I'm so with you about the nice but safe and unmemorable dresses - Reese Witherspoon comes to mind here.
> 
> 
> As for Hastens, I came very close to getting a Hastens bed for my DS when he transferred from a crib to an adult bed but then I thought that perhaps I should have the pleasure first of sleeping in a Hastens bed before my kids do!!!



Ha, yes I definitely think you should get the Hastens experience before your DS but on the other hand if you have kids that don't want to go to bed, I can't imagine how they could resist those beds!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, no need to apologise for trying to sell me beds! Lol! I love to hear your recommendations because I know you all have great tastes!
> 
> Here is a shot of the Be Happi RC in epsom with Miss RC B30, the reds looks slightly different in the photo but IRL, they are very close. I finally have a B + bracelet + petite H croc pendant set in reds! Very happy with this.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> If you work with keyboard a lot of the time, I highly recommend happi leather bracelets. They come in different loops, sit almost flat on your wrist and can be easily covered under sleeves should you need to. Can't fault them! I had KDTs but sold them all as the turn lock was a bit issue.



OMG, love this whole look, xiangxiang!  And love your ruby ring and complementary mani. Perfection! I was looking at the Cape Cod watch with long straps as a way to semi-wear leather jewelry but the happi may be the way to go. I can try a RC happi to match my RC K. I'm learning through you all on how to mix and match. 

Which mattress did Wynn use?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, no need to apologise for trying to sell me beds! Lol! I love to hear your recommendations because I know you all have great tastes!
> 
> Here is a shot of the Be Happi RC in epsom with Miss RC B30, the reds looks slightly different in the photo but IRL, they are very close. I finally have a B + bracelet + petite H croc pendant set in reds! Very happy with this.



*xiangxiang*, *LOVE. LOVE. LOVE* your pic! 

*MrsO*, your K40 colors and the GHW are excellent choices. The etain is a wonderful color, I can vouch for it because my K35 etain GHW is probably my go-to bag. Not my daily bag, I slum it with a Longchamps on the East Coast but am considering an H DS now. So, you have really narrowed your K40 colors down to great neutrals that will look fabulous. I'm excited for you! Any expected arrival date?

*MrsJDS*, love that you are all about the bling! That statement made me lol. All I noticed about Emma Stone at the GG Awards was that she looked very, very thin! Kate Hudson's white cut-out dress held my attention. My eldest DD worked for Rachel Zoe when she first moved to LA and has worked with KH so we always watch these award shows and red carpet events together and gossip. 

*FabF*, can't thank you enough for the tip about La Mer's eye cream. Will ask for a sample of it and try it out. Thanks! Yes, CDCs and KDs knock against my laptop when I wear them but just a little bit. Not enough to worry me or make me quit buying them. Also, eight bag charms? You are in new B/K territory once you sell them on eBay. Congrats!

Now, ladies, I have my work cut out for me ~ deciding on a rouge casaque hapi bracelet ~ do I REALLY need it? Have a RC KD GHW, a braise gator CDC GHW and an XL amarinthe clic clac. All bracelets, all red, all GHW. I should probably wait for my Flamingo Party CSGM that will work with my anemone B35. 
Hmmm, thinking. 

Must run, am interviewing a new housekeeper for DDs in five minutes. Wish me luck!


----------



## Suncatcher

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, no need to apologise for trying to sell me beds! Lol! I love to hear your recommendations because I know you all have great tastes!
> 
> Here is a shot of the Be Happi RC in epsom with Miss RC B30, the reds looks slightly different in the photo but IRL, they are very close. I finally have a B + bracelet + petite H croc pendant set in reds! Very happy with this.


 
Ladies, I think we also need to talk about hand cream!  *Xiang*, look at your hand!  No wrinkles, no blemish, no veins ... the smoothest and most perfect complexion on a hand!  That is what I noticed first!  I LOVE your hapi + bag combo + ring and mani.  Picture perfect!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> MrsJDS, xiangxiang, Vigee--I'm so envious that you're so coordinated with your outfits--bags, accessories and shoes. I was lamenting to DH how my cafe friends are so well dressed. It was so much easier when I used to wear a lot of black. Hehe. I think my days in private school drove me the other way as compared to MrsJDS, where I'm terrible with accessories other than a watch, a ring, earrings and occasional pendant. Also wish I'm into bracelets. I kept banging them into my keyboard while at work and ended up taking them off so I haven't bought any bracelets in years. Do you ladies wear them at work (CDC, KD, etc.)? Is there a tip to wearing them while working on a computer? I tried on a KD and thought it was very cute but couldn't pull the trigger for fear of it going unworn.
> 
> MrsOwen - love the colors you listed for your K. You can always brighten your K with a twilly. I was never a twilly person until I read docride's thread about how to make a B feels lighter using a twilly and a gauze--works like a charm. Plus it protects the leather on the handles from getting darker so I started using them. Also, great idea about getting the eye cream sample. That was how I got started.
> 
> MrsJDS, I've been thinking about what I'd do if offered another bag. I went literally overboard last year with new H bags. A few have not been carried or only carried once since I got them. I'm interested in a Contance but know it's not very practical for my needs. I have a Chanel double flap that I only used when I go to weddings like every couple of years since it doesn't fit much.  As for charms, I'm a little embarrassed to say I got 4 rodeo, 2 paddock selle, a breloque and a silver horse charm. :shame:


 
hi *FabF* - At work I use a floating keyboard - not sure if this is the right term but a keyboard that is on a stand that comes out from under my desk - so that my wrists aren't resting on anything so I find that wearing a CDC doesn't bother me.  I also write a lot and I've just gotten used to a bracelet on me when I work.  Having said that, the minute I get home from work I take all my accessories off and get out of my work clothes into something more comfy so I won't type at home with a CDC or any other accessory (except that one time right after my ski trip when I wore my shawl doing house work).  As for the bags, that is a hard one ... I know of your interest in a Constance and I have to say that I love it but your Chanel probably does the same purpose as what a Constance will do.  I will have to work on convincing you to wear your lovely purses. On the charms: WOW!  I can't believe you were able to find all of these charms last year!  I would love to get a black on black rodeo.  Does the Breloque leave an indentation on a bag?  I have not purchased one out of concern for that.


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Flying by  with a quick hello, cafe friends! I've no chance of keeping up at all right now, but am popping in for a moment!
> 
> *Vigee* - Very excited by your recommendation of the First Aid Beauty Facial Radiance Pads!  Reviews show those with sensitive skin love them. Will order today!
> 
> *xiangxiang* - Regarding mattresses we love  our Dux Bed (Duxiana). So comfortable, I can't imagine ever getting another brand. We've been Dux fans for over 20 years. Good luck with your search!
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone else, too!





MrsOwen3 said:


> Bummer, I would have thought they'd have a store in the UK but I guess not! We haven't shopped for a mattress in about 8 years, we plan to get a new one when the master bedroom is finished, maybe I'll have to drop DH off for a nap at Hastens, honestly I'm not sure how anyone could resist them. We got a great photo of me and my friends all snuggled in about 20K worth of bedding at the shop.



Thank you all for mattress recommendations! I think we will support a British manufacturer this time. One of the brands we are looking at supplies our Queen's beds so we hope we can find a model suitable.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Gorgeous! good to know about the Hapi and keyboards. I've been wearing my CDC "backwards" with sleeves but if no sleeve to cover it, I have to take it off. I'll have to investigate, I see these preloved occasionally at good prices.





Fabfashion said:


> OMG, love this whole look, xiangxiang!  And love your ruby ring and complementary mani. Perfection! I was looking at the Cape Cod watch with long straps as a way to semi-wear leather jewelry but the happi may be the way to go. I can try a RC happi to match my RC K. I'm learning through you all on how to mix and match.
> 
> Which mattress did Wynn use?



Thank you *MrsOwen* and *Fabfashion*! The hapi comes in different sizes / loops so make sure you try before you buy. My first one is a blue saphir + ghw and now I am hooked. I want more colours! 

Both Wynn and Ritz have their own beds in the US. There is a shop in the Wynn and you can buy their beds, lining, hand cream, bathrobe etc, all Wynn's own brand.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, *LOVE. LOVE. LOVE* your pic!
> 
> *MrsO*, your K40 colors and the GHW are excellent choices. The etain is a wonderful color, I can vouch for it because my K35 etain GHW is probably my go-to bag. Not my daily bag, I slum it with a Longchamps on the East Coast but am considering an H DS now. So, you have really narrowed your K40 colors down to great neutrals that will look fabulous. I'm excited for you! Any expected arrival date?
> 
> *MrsJDS*, love that you are all about the bling! That statement made me lol. All I noticed about Emma Stone at the GG Awards was that she looked very, very thin! Kate Hudson's white cut-out dress held my attention. My eldest DD worked for Rachel Zoe when she first moved to LA and has worked with KH so we always watch these award shows and red carpet events together and gossip.
> 
> *FabF*, can't thank you enough for the tip about La Mer's eye cream. Will ask for a sample of it and try it out. Thanks! Yes, CDCs and KDs knock against my laptop when I wear them but just a little bit. Not enough to worry me or make me quit buying them. Also, eight bag charms? You are in new B/K territory once you sell them on eBay. Congrats!
> 
> Now, ladies, I have my work cut out for me ~ deciding on a rouge casaque hapi bracelet ~ do I REALLY need it? Have a RC KD GHW, a braise gator CDC GHW and an XL amarinthe clic clac. All bracelets, all red, all GHW. I should probably wait for my Flamingo Party CSGM that will work with my anemone B35.
> Hmmm, thinking.
> 
> Must run, am interviewing a new housekeeper for DDs in five minutes. Wish me luck!



Dear Vigee, of course you don't NEED another hapi bracelet in RC. But would you like one? :giggles::giggles:

Hope your DD's housekeeper 's interview went well.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*xiangxiang*, *MrsJDS* is right, your hands are perfection. Which hand cream do you use, if any? Also, let us know which mattress you decide on 

The new housekeeper interview went very well and she is starting TODAY. Yay!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Ladies, I think we also need to talk about hand cream!  *Xiang*, look at your hand!  No wrinkles, no blemish, no veins ... the smoothest and most perfect complexion on a hand!  That is what I noticed first!  I LOVE your hapi + bag combo + ring and mani.  Picture perfect!  Thanks for sharing.



*MrsJDS*,  you are too kind! Thank you! I don't use expensive hand creams. I change brand all the time, from L'occitane to E45, all sorts. But I use it every time after I wash my hands. I do my own pedicure once a week. That's about it.


----------



## Suncatcher

And Vigee - Xiangxiang is right too ... You do not need a hapi, but would you LIKE one?!?


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, *MrsJDS* is right, your hands are perfection. Which hand cream do you use, if any? Also, let us know which mattress you decide on
> 
> The new housekeeper interview went very well and she is starting TODAY. Yay!



Ooops, cross posted! See my post after yours. Re the housekeeper, wow, talking about being efficient! Congrats on another load off your list!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> hi *FabF* - At work I use a floating keyboard - not sure if this is the right term but a keyboard that is on a stand that comes out from under my desk - so that my wrists aren't resting on anything so I find that wearing a CDC doesn't bother me.  I also write a lot and I've just gotten used to a bracelet on me when I work.  Having said that, *the minute I get home from work I take all my accessories off and get out of my work clothes into something more comfy*  I won't type at home with a CDC or any other accessory (except that one time right after my ski trip when I wore my shawl doing house work).  As for the bags, that is a hard one ... I know of your interest in a Constance and I have to say that I love it but your Chanel probably does the same purpose as what a Constance will do.  I will have to work on convincing you to wear your lovely purses. On the charms: WOW!  I can't believe you were able to find all of these charms last year!  I would love to get a black on black rodeo.  Does the Breloque leave an indentation on a bag?  I have not purchased one out of concern for that.



MrsJDS, are we twins separated at birth? That's exactly what I do when I get home!


----------



## biscuit1

Vigee,  we don't need any of this stuff but if you like it -or would regret not having purchased later on =go for it !!!

MrsJDS, I thought the exact same thing about Xiangxiang's magnificent hand , even more beautiful than the H goodies.


----------



## biscuit1

LA MER- just in case your La Mer SA did not tell you ( I hear this from people who say it didn't work),
you must rub the cream between your fingers until it is clear before applying. That's what makes it work.

I alternate between LaMer and LaPrairie - I prefer the LP eye goop .


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ooops, cross posted! See my post after yours. Re the housekeeper, wow, talking about being efficient! Congrats on another load off your list!



*xiangxiang*, have heard all sorts of good things about L'occitane hand cream, another new item to try ~ thanks! 

Thank goodness that this bi-coastal housekeeping nightmare is over. What a coincidence and hopefully, we are all set for a long, long time.


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> LA MER- just in case your La Mer SA did not tell you ( I hear this from people who say it didn't work),
> you must rub the cream between your fingers until it is clear before applying. That's what makes it work.
> 
> I alternate between LaMer and LaPrairie - I prefer the LP eye goop .



Hi Biscuit!  You're absolutely right on the La Mer--rub between fingers first then press into the skin (not rub back and forth all over the face). 

Xiangxiang's hand is like a hand model.  If I see more of this hand with H goodies, I may buy even more. Lol.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, have heard all sorts of good things about L'occitane hand cream, another new item to try ~ thanks!
> 
> Thank goodness that this bi-coastal housekeeping nightmare is over. What a coincidence and hopefully, we are all set for a long, long time.



Vigee, so glad to hear that you found a new housekeeper. You're such a great mommy.  Hope she keeps up the good work when you go back to the east coast. Good help is so hard to find. My sis-IL's cleaner is helping us out temporarily. She's asking around for a more permanent one. It was through her referral that we found our ex-nanny so I trust her. For now it's okay.

I can't comment on the happi. I'm the collecting nut that got 8 charms.


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Biscuit!  You're absolutely right on the La Mer--rub between fingers first then press into the skin (not rub back and forth all over the face).
> 
> Xiangxiang's hand is like a hand model.  If I see more of this hand with H goodies, I may buy even more. Lol.



and always upwards when potioning !
my hands chap so badly in winter . I must break into the cle de peau cream I have.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MrsJDS, are we twins separated at birth? That's exactly what I do when I get home![*/QUOTE]
> 
> That's what we do, too!!! We live in comfy clothes at home. My DH stays dressed up all day long and finally now doesn't look twice at the clothes that we put on when we are home, lol.


----------



## Suncatcher

xiangxiang0731 said:


> MrsJDS, are we twins separated at birth? That's exactly what I do when I get home!



If we were separated at birth then I was cheated out of your beautiful skin!!!

I'm very dressed up at work.  4 inch heels, dresses, lots of accessories, bling ... my colleague once referred to my work look as "wedding ready" as I could easily wear my work attire to a wedding reception!  I've always loved clothes since I was a little girl.  But the upshot of being wedding ready is that the second I come home, everything has to come off and on goes the sweat pants, t-shirt and slippers!

Vigee - congrats on getting the housekeeper all sorted out!!  It is a big relief for you I bet and you can head home at the end of the month knowing your DDs will have a clean place!

Biscuit and FabF - thanks for the tips re application of face cream.  I wonder if this is specifc to La Mer or La Prairie?? I tell my DH that I love the cafe as I learn so much from each of you!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MrsJDS*,  you are too kind! Thank you! I don't use expensive hand creams. I change brand all the time, from L'occitane to E45, all sorts. But I use it every time after I wash my hands. I do my own pedicure once a week. That's about it.


Love L'occitane shea butter. Smells fresh too.


----------



## biscuit1

MrsJDS, it's the La Mer that you have to activate.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> hi *FabF* - At work I use a floating keyboard - not sure if this is the right term but a keyboard that is on a stand that comes out from under my desk - so that my wrists aren't resting on anything so I find that wearing a CDC doesn't bother me.  I also write a lot and I've just gotten used to a bracelet on me when I work.  Having said that, the minute I get home from work I take all my accessories off and get out of my work clothes into something more comfy so I won't type at home with a CDC or any other accessory (except that one time right after my ski trip when I wore my shawl doing house work).  As for the bags, that is a hard one ... I know of your interest in a Constance and I have to say that I love it but your Chanel probably does the same purpose as what a Constance will do.  I will have to work on convincing you to wear your lovely purses. On the charms: WOW!  I can't believe you were able to find all of these charms last year!  I would love to get a black on black rodeo.  Does the Breloque leave an indentation on a bag?  I have not purchased one out of concern for that.


MrsJDS, xiangxiang, Vigee, MrsOwen, still not sure if wearing a bracelet at the office will work for me. I'll probably end up taking it off. I drape my wrists all over the keyboard and sometimes I even take my watch off too. Will have to think about it further and may be try one on at the boutique. I always love seeing the mod shots though.

I only used the breloque a few times on my epsom bag and both the bag and charm were spotless afterwards. I always took the charm off in the evening and then I stored my bag back in its dust bag and box. I was more worry about the metal on the charm scratching my bag's hardware but all was fine. The metal on the charm was smooth, no sharp edges anywhere so I don't think it would leave any indentation. The so black rodeo is so chic! I hope you can find one.  Which bag would you hang it on?


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> MrsJDS, xiangxiang, Vigee, MrsOwen, still not sure if wearing a bracelet at the office will work for me. I'll probably end up taking it off. I drape my wrists all over the keyboard and sometimes I even take my watch off too. Will have to think about it further and may be try one on at the boutique. I always love seeing the mod shots though.
> 
> I only used the breloque a few times on my epsom bag and both the bag and charm were spotless afterwards. I always took the charm off in the evening and then I stored my bag back in its dust bag and box. I was more worry about the metal on the charm scratching my bag's hardware but all was fine. The metal on the charm was smooth, no sharp edges anywhere so I don't think it would leave any indentation. The so black rodeo is so chic! I hope you can find one.  Which bag would you hang it on?



I'd hang it on my black B for an all black look!  The only bag where I have my lock hanging is my black B.  And while I now have the smiley indentation from a dozen years of wear from my lock, I'd like to stop carrying my lock and replace it with the so black rodeo ... if my store ever received one.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Biscuit and FabF - thanks for the tips re application of face cream.  I wonder if this is specifc to La Mer or La Prairie?? I tell my DH that I love the cafe as I learn so much from each of you!





biscuit1 said:


> MrsJDS, it's the La Mer that you have to activate.



When I started using Cle de Peau, I would 'activate' their cream the same way as La Mer. One day I happened to mentioned this to my CdP SA and you should have seen the look on her face. She was like 'that's for La Mer, you don't need to do that with our cream'. I guess you can tell who's been La Mer-trained by watching how they put cream on their faces. I still do this with all my other cream anyways even though it's not necessary. 

biscuit, assumed pipes are working well and all's well at the barn?

Millicat, how's your garden?

Hi Etoile. 

I was slacking off work earlier now I need to do a bit of catch up before bed. Boohoo!


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> and always upwards when potioning !
> my hands chap so badly in winter . I must break into the cle de peau cream I have.


biscuit, have you tried Crabtree & Evelyn Gardeners Hand Therapy? I stock up and am never without. It's has a spring fresh smell and not flowery.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> I'd hang it on my black B for an all black look!  The only bag where I have my lock hanging is my black B.  And while I now have the smiley indentation from a dozen years of wear from my lock, I'd like to stop carrying my lock and replace it with the so black rodeo ... if my store ever received one.


That'd be really cool--black on black! Hope you get one soon!


----------



## MSO13

Thanks for affirming my K colors, it's so nice to have experienced H collectors like you guys to weigh in! No idea how long the wait will be but I suspect with this color list it will not take quite as long as my blues and greens. I have a to p

Vigee, you don't need the Hapi but I bet it would look fabulous on you! 

Xiang, I think if the mattress is good enough for the queen it's probably amazing! 

Fab, I did the activation with both my La Mer products but it always felt wasteful. I do like the cream and will keep using that while I sample some new eye products. Glad you're liking the Fit Bit, have you used the sleep feature? I'm obsessed with tracking the quality of my sleep. 

MrsJ, I bet you have fabulous bling! When I was looking for my engagement ring, I would go into stores and ask for the diamond equivalent of jeans and a tee shirt! Even my wedding set is casual but it suits me. 

Hi Etoile, Milli and all! 

I've got to get to bed, a lot to do tomorrow after slacking a bit today!


----------



## chicinthecity777

biscuit1 said:


> Vigee,  we don't need any of this stuff but if you like it -or would regret not having purchased later on =go for it !!!
> 
> MrsJDS, I thought the exact same thing about Xiangxiang's magnificent hand , even more beautiful than the H goodies.



*biscuit*, you too, are so sweet! now you make me blush!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Love L'occitane shea butter. Smells fresh too.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, have heard all sorts of good things about L'occitane hand cream, another new item to try ~ thanks!
> 
> Thank goodness that this bi-coastal housekeeping nightmare is over. What a coincidence and hopefully, we are all set for a long, long time.



Both L'occitane shea butter and lavender hand creams are very good! I use the thick version from the big tube before I go to bed. Apply a lot of it, have your hand absolutely soaked in it is what I do. During the day I apply the lotion version (thinner) with a smaller amount. 

I think the key to good skin (apart from genes) is avoiding sun. Where I live, this is very easy as the weather does it for us!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Biscuit!  You're absolutely right on the La Mer--rub between fingers first then press into the skin (not rub back and forth all over the face).
> 
> Xiangxiang's hand is like a hand model.  If I see more of this hand with H goodies, I may buy even more. Lol.



*Fabfashion*, thank you for your kind words! My hands are small though, size 6.5 with H gloves. I tried La Mer before but didn't think too much of it. Maybe that's why?


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> That's what we do, too!!! We live in comfy clothes at home. My DH stays dressed up all day long and finally now doesn't look twice at the clothes that we put on when we are home, lol.





MrsJDS said:


> If we were separated at birth then I was cheated out of your beautiful skin!!!
> 
> I'm very dressed up at work.  4 inch heels, dresses, lots of accessories, bling ... my colleague once referred to my work look as "wedding ready" as I could easily wear my work attire to a wedding reception!  I've always loved clothes since I was a little girl.  But the upshot of being wedding ready is that the second I come home, everything has to come off and on goes the sweat pants, t-shirt and slippers!
> 
> Vigee - congrats on getting the housekeeper all sorted out!!  It is a big relief for you I bet and you can head home at the end of the month knowing your DDs will have a clean place!
> 
> Biscuit and FabF - thanks for the tips re application of face cream.  I wonder if this is specifc to La Mer or La Prairie?? I tell my DH that I love the cafe as I learn so much from each of you!



Yay, I am glad I see more people do this. I spend a lot of time with SO's family during holidays and all female family members are very dressed up at home! Rolex and diamonds and all even when we were just lounging at home. 

*MrsJDS*, I love that you are "wedding ready" at work! If you love it, why not? No need to wait for a wedding for a girl to dress up!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> MrsJDS, xiangxiang, Vigee, MrsOwen, still not sure if wearing a bracelet at the office will work for me. I'll probably end up taking it off. I drape my wrists all over the keyboard and sometimes I even take my watch off too. Will have to think about it further and may be try one on at the boutique. I always love seeing the mod shots though.
> 
> I only used the breloque a few times on my epsom bag and both the bag and charm were spotless afterwards. I always took the charm off in the evening and then I stored my bag back in its dust bag and box. I was more worry about the metal on the charm scratching my bag's hardware but all was fine. The metal on the charm was smooth, no sharp edges anywhere so I don't think it would leave any indentation. The so black rodeo is so chic! I hope you can find one.  Which bag would you hang it on?



*Fabfashion*, if you drape your wrists all over the keyboard, I wonder whether your desk is set up properly to help you maintain a good posture (not that I am implying yours is bad!). I had mine done a few years ago when I first joined the company. They had a consultant came in to measure everything and set up my PC, desk, foot rest etc. Your hands should be parallel to your keyboard to ensure you are not putting additional strain on your arms. There is a whole set of rules to follow here. I wonder your company will provide you some guidance the same?? 

I finally got my hands on a MM rodeo in blue aztec but I haven't used it on any of my bags yet. I love the charm very much but I also love my bags bare. So not sure what I am going to do with the charm. Maybe keep it in the box and look at it every now and then. Silly, I know!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> biscuit, have you tried Crabtree & Evelyn Gardeners Hand Therapy? I stock up and am never without. It's has a spring fresh smell and not flowery.



I love Crabtree & Evelyn hand creams. In fact, I rate it higher than L'Occitane!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks for affirming my K colors, it's so nice to have experienced H collectors like you guys to weigh in! No idea how long the wait will be but I suspect with this color list it will not take quite as long as my blues and greens. I have a to p
> 
> Vigee, you don't need the Hapi but I bet it would look fabulous on you!
> 
> Xiang, I think if the mattress is good enough for the queen it's probably amazing!
> 
> Fab, I did the activation with both my La Mer products but it always felt wasteful. I do like the cream and will keep using that while I sample some new eye products. Glad you're liking the Fit Bit, have you used the sleep feature? I'm obsessed with tracking the quality of my sleep.
> 
> MrsJ, I bet you have fabulous bling! When I was looking for my engagement ring, I would go into stores and ask for the diamond equivalent of jeans and a tee shirt! Even my wedding set is casual but it suits me.
> 
> Hi Etoile, Milli and all!
> 
> I've got to get to bed, a lot to do tomorrow after slacking a bit today!



*MrsOwen*, I am confident that your K40 will come fairly soon! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion said:


> biscuit, have you tried Crabtree & Evelyn Gardeners Hand Therapy? I stock up and am never without. It's has a spring fresh smell and not flowery.




Fabfashion, I have not tried  it yet . My hands go from barn work to woodburning stove,baking,occasionally some leatherwork .They get washed constantly but I cannot use cream afterwards because of the grease factor . I don't even wear nail polish when I bake.

fixed the frozen water pipe-  i used a hair dryer !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I love Crabtree & Evelyn hand creams. In fact, I rate it higher than L'Occitane!



Happy Tuesday, ladies! 

*xiangxiang*, just ordered the Crabtree & Evelyn hand cream with jojba oil, hope that it works as I never used a hand cream and it shows! 

*MrsJDS*, love that you are "wedding ready" during the day and wear sweats in the evening. It's the first thing we change into when we walk in to the house. Which football teams are your cheering on this weekend? Never too early to start talking about football. Also, hope that you find your black rodeo charm soon, have been looking for one for a year or more at my local H unsuccessfully. 

*MrsO*, hope that you had a good night's sleep and are ready for the day ahead. Sounds like you are going to be very busy! 

*FabB*, your skin care secrets will add some new products to my staples, which I stick consistently with because they work. I swear by the SkinMedica brand because it has taken years off of my face, that and monthly medium-strength professional peels. Finally, found products that really make a difference. Love that you are an H charm collecting "nut". 

*biscuit*, great job with the drain pipe! Is there anything that you can't fix? Yes, break out that CLP! 

Still on the fence about the RC hapi bracelet GHW. Do I need it? Absolutely not! Do I want it? Heck, yes! Will I get it? Totally undecided.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Tuesday, ladies!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, just ordered the Crabtree & Evelyn hand cream with jojba oil, hope that it works as I never used a hand cream and it shows!
> 
> *MrsJDS*, love that you are "wedding ready" during the day and wear sweats in the evening. It's the first thing we change into when we walk in to the house. Which football teams are your cheering on this weekend? Never too early to start talking about football. Also, hope that you find your black rodeo charm soon, have been looking for one for a year or more at my local H unsuccessfully.
> 
> *MrsO*, hope that you had a good night's sleep and are ready for the day ahead. Sounds like you are going to be very busy!
> 
> *FabB*, your skin care secrets will add some new products to my staples, which I stick consistently with because they work. I swear by the SkinMedica brand because it has taken years off of my face, that and monthly medium-strength professional peels. Finally, found products that really make a difference. Love that you are an H charm collecting "nut".
> 
> *biscuit*, great job with the drain pipe! Is there anything that you can't fix? Yes, break out that CLP!
> 
> Still on the fence about the RC hapi bracelet GHW. Do I need it? Absolutely not! Do I want it? Heck, yes! Will I get it? Totally undecided.


Happy Tuesday, everyone! 

Vigee, how about an anamone hapi to match your B? May be you can also stack it with your other RC bracelet? The hapi looks like a style that can be worn easily with another bracelet. 

I may check out H watches with long straps and start there before jumping to the bracelets. I think I can wear a watch with wrapped straps and if I don't like it I can always get regular straps. I've also been eying the Medor watch as it looks like a bracelet. Any one has this? 

Vigee, your skin looks like porcelaine--your regimen is working perfectly.  I love Skin Medica TNS Essential Serum! I use it religiously under my night cream. I may switch my night cream but stick with TNS. Are there other SM products that you love? In the morning I use Skinceuticals CE Ferulic serum under my moisturizer. Tried the CE Phloretin but didn't love it as much. I also like Dermatologica Multivitamin thermafoliant and multivitamin power recovery masque for at home facial. If I'm not too lazy I use Peter Thomas Roth Un-Wrinkle Peel Pads at home too. I love getting a facial but never seem to have the time to go regularly.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks for affirming my K colors, it's so nice to have experienced H collectors like you guys to weigh in! No idea how long the wait will be but I suspect with this color list it will not take quite as long as my blues and greens. I have a to p
> 
> Vigee, you don't need the Hapi but I bet it would look fabulous on you!
> 
> Xiang, I think if the mattress is good enough for the queen it's probably amazing!
> 
> Fab, I did the activation with both my La Mer products but it always felt wasteful. I do like the cream and will keep using that while I sample some new eye products. Glad you're liking the Fit Bit, have you used the sleep feature? I'm obsessed with tracking the quality of my sleep.
> 
> MrsJ, I bet you have fabulous bling! When I was looking for my engagement ring, I would go into stores and ask for the diamond equivalent of jeans and a tee shirt! Even my wedding set is casual but it suits me.
> 
> Hi Etoile, Milli and all!
> 
> I've got to get to bed, a lot to do tomorrow after slacking a bit today!


MrsOwen, I just tried the sleep mode on Fitbit last night after reading your post. Haven't synced yet so not sure what it'll say. I just got a trial orthopedic pillow called D-Core pillow from my chiropractor last night so I was tossing and turning all night trying to get used to it. I had a down pillow before and I loved the softness but I ended up waking up with a kinked neck. Anyone has a good pillow suggesion is very much welcome. 

I only used about 1/2 a pea sized of La Mer. The rubbing between fingers is supposed to emulsify it so that it goes on easier on the face and you then don't need a lot. I find that if I don't do the rubbing, I need more product. My DM goes through a jar of Estee Lauder Renutrive in 2 months because she just lathers in on.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Tuesday, everyone!
> 
> Vigee, how about an anamone hapi to match your B? May be you can also stack it with your other RC bracelet? The hapi looks like a style that can be worn easily with another bracelet.
> 
> I may check out H watches with long straps and start there before jumping to the bracelets. I think I can wear a watch with wrapped straps and if I don't like it I can always get regular straps. I've also been eying the Medor watch as it looks like a bracelet. Any one has this?
> 
> Vigee, your skin looks like porcelaine--your regimen is working perfectly.  I love Skin Medica TNS Essential Serum! I use it religiously under my night cream. I may switch my night cream but stick with TNS. Are there other SM products that you love? In the morning I use Skinceuticals CE Ferulic serum under my moisturizer. Tried the CE Phloretin but didn't love it as much. I also like Dermatologica Multivitamin thermafoliant and multivitamin power recovery masque for at home facial. If I'm not too lazy I use Peter Thomas Roth Un-Wrinkle Peel Pads at home too. I love getting a facial but never seem to have the time to go regularly.



*FabF*, think that you might have hit on the right solution as far as the H hapi bracelet ~ don't own one bracelet that matches my anemone B35. Maybe I should start there instead of adding on to my pile of rouge casaque bracelets. Thanks!

Also, used Skinceuticals CE Ferulic serum for at least 10 years and recently switched over to Skinmedica C + E serum under my moisturizer. Think that they are pretty comparable with Skinceuticals being slightly stronger IMO. Highly recommend Skinmedica Retinol regular or ES ~ be prepared to peel as your skin adjusts to it but it's well worth it in the end. The eye cream is the one area that needs my attention as I don't use one. So, CLP here I come!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Fabfashion*, thank you for your kind words! My hands are small though, size 6.5 with H gloves. I tried La Mer before but didn't think too much of it. Maybe that's why?


xiangxiang, you have such lady like hands. The hand cream is definitely working but I'm sure it's all the good genes. 

Our office has hired consultants for desk and computer set up but I just slouch. My aching neck can attest to this.  I have a tilting tray for my keyboard and my wrists hit right at the edge. For years I pined for a Cartier diamond Love bracelet and finally my DH got me one for our anniversary. I only wore it to work 3-4 times because it kept knocking into the tray's edge. I wish it's 2-3 sizes bigger so I can just slip it on and off instead of using screws. My DH kept saying for me to sell it away and he'll get me a larger size but I just can't be bother plus it's so much more expensive now (I think Cartier's annual price increase is a lot steeper than H). So it's sitting pretty in my jewelry box.


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> Fabfashion, I have not tried  it yet . My hands go from barn work to woodburning stove,baking,occasionally some leatherwork .They get washed constantly but I cannot use cream afterwards because of the grease factor . I don't even wear nail polish when I bake.
> 
> fixed the frozen water pipe-  i used a hair dryer !


biscuit, you're amazing! I'm with Vigee, is there anything you can't do? I was telling DH about your frozen pipes and blowdryer solution, as well as how much I'm learning from my cafe friends--new vocabulary, books, skincare, food, kangaroo leather and the list goes on. 

I only put hand cream on at night. I know I should do it more often.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, think that you might have hit on the right solution as far as the H hapi bracelet ~ don't own one bracelet that matches my anemone B35. Maybe I should start there instead of adding on to my pile of rouge casaque bracelets. Thanks!
> 
> Also, used Skinceuticals CE Ferulic serum for at least 10 years and recently switched over to Skinmedica C + E serum under my moisturizer. Think that they are pretty comparable with Skinceuticals being slightly stronger IMO. Highly recommend *Skinmedica Retinol regular or ES* ~ be prepared to peel as your skin adjusts to it but it's well worth it in the end. The eye cream is the one area that needs my attention as I don't use one. So, CLP here I come!


 
Thanks for the recommendation, Vigee. Will check on that now. 

Hope I'll have time to use a moisturizing mask tonight. The temperature warmed up on the weekend to around freezing mark but dropped down to -30C (0F) again today! My skin is beginning to look like cracked mud. Oivay!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> I'm very dressed up at work. 4 inch heels, dresses, lots of accessories, bling ... my colleague once referred to my work look as "wedding ready" as I could easily wear my work attire to a wedding reception! I've always loved clothes since I was a little girl. But the upshot of being wedding ready is that the second I come home, everything has to come off and on goes the sweat pants, t-shirt and slippers!


 
MrsJDS, I'm probably the more dressed up one at my work too. It's business casual here and we get a variety of 'casual'. I'm not quite wedding ready but definitely dining out ready.  Kudos to you for wearing things that make you feel good. I'm usually in 4 inch heels most days too since I'm so short.  I work better when I'm dressed up for work. When i'm too casual I just want to veg.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi Ladies!  I'm keeping up with my spinning and I'm really happy about that.  It is brutally cold here today and I don't need many excuses why I should not lace up and get outside for a run.  It's hard to get a cardio workout in with our weather being the way it is!


FabF - It certainly sounds like you have a treasure trove of gorgeous but unused jewelry, bags and accessories!  I think a trip to your closet is in order   I think you made a comment about how dressing up for work makes you work harder or more productively.  I totally agree with that comment; maybe being just slightly uncomfortable at work makes me work faster so I can get home more quickly!  I work at home a lot these days and it's not the same productivity wise.


Vigee - I like FabF's idea of you getting a matching bracelet that matches your anemone B. I also thought of you when I saw Julide's pic of the violet/red BB shawl in the 2015 shawl thread.  I thought if the colours were right it could serve as double duty for both your RC and anemone Bs!  Now, on to more important matters like the upcoming football games: I'm hoping to see a Green Bay/New England game for the Super Bowl!  On my bucket list is to go to one of the conference final games one way.  I imagine them to be probably even more intense than the Super Bowl.


MrsO - I think it is so important to be true to oneself and comfortable in your own skin so your comment about being casual suits you is bang on.   I have to say your post made me LOL because I read your last sentence of your first para as "I have a pee"!  I thought gee, she is really comfortable with us!!!


Xiangxiang - I think we have one C&E store left in the city (or I can only picture one).  I will check it out for hand creams.  I like to use Lubriderm for my body (when I'm not using products gifted to me or taken from hotel stays).  Have been using it my whole life.


Biscuit - you continue to impress me with your level of ability and activity!  If I could do what you can do, I would not have to rely on my spinner and home gym for workouts!   My DH is very handy and he gets such pleasure out of fixing things/solving problems around the house, so I can see the satisfaction of being handy!


Hi to all you other lovely ladies!   Hope y'all stay warm!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> MrsJDS, I'm probably the more dressed up one at my work too. It's business casual here and we get a variety of 'casual'. I'm not quite wedding ready but definitely dining out ready.  Kudos to you for wearing things that make you feel good. I'm usually in 4 inch heels most days too since I'm so short.  I work better when I'm dressed up for work. When i'm too casual I just want to veg.



*FabF* and *MrsJDS*, which designer 4-inch heels do you wear and feel comfortable? Could be  a non-designer ~ I struggle with high heels and have just about given up. Love shoes and am afraid to buy anything with a high heel as I might break a leg going from the car in to a restaurant. Serious call for help here.

Any advice?


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF* and *MrsJDS*, which designer 4-inch heels do you wear and feel comfortable? Could be  a non-designer ~ I struggle with high heels and have just about given up. Love shoes and am afraid to buy anything with a high heel as I might break a leg going from the car in to a restaurant. Serious call for help here.
> 
> Any advice?


I'm going to respond with an essay on this in my next post!  I have thought about this a lot ...!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> I'm going to respond with an essay on this in my next post!  I have thought about this a lot ...!



We need a detailed analysis on this! I now only wear thicker heels. So I haven't worn a lot of my MB, Choos, Chanel and Dior shoes as I seem to live permanently in Ferragamos these days.


----------



## Suncatcher

Here are my thoughts on high heels.


First, I really don't think there is such thing as a 4" heel that is comfortable.  It is all about degrees of comfort.  I have 4" heels that I know I can walk in a short distance (ie go from my office to a lunch date).  I have 4" heels that I know I can stand in for 2 hours for a cocktail party (but could never walk in).  I have 4" heels that are my taxi heels: I can walk from a taxi into the restaurant ... and so on and so forth.


I think a few things make a 4" heel more comfortable: one is a small platform, so that you are not really wearing a 4" heel, but a 3.5" heel.  Another is a high vamp.  So I love the bootie look because a high vamp holds your foot in.  Another is a strap or straps across the top part of your foot - again this holds you in.  This is why 4" CL pumps have never worked for me: I fall out of them as I walk forward.  The other important factor is the heel.  A "thicker" (relatively speaking) heel is more comfortable.  So again I find the stiletto thin CL heels to be a no-no for me.


I will always travel to work in flats or a lower heel (I drive to work) and then change into high heels at the office.  So I am limiting the time I am in high heels.  


My go-to brand for the last decade has been Prada.  I have over a dozen pairs.  Her heels fit me very well as I think they are meant for a narrower foot.  Her designs often incorporate the elements that I mentioned in the paragraph above.  A close second is Gucci for the same reason, ie Gucci introduces so many heels each season that some are bound to fit my "comfort" criteria.  I have found that Gucci pumps fit pretty well - but I try to stay to 3.5" heel max if a plain pump.  I also have a few pairs of Manolos (pretty good) and Jimmy Choos (okay as it can be hit or miss comfort wise).  


I have also found that a lower high heel does not often mean more comfortable.  Eg my Rockstuds are killer uncomfortable even though the heel is just over 3".  They are taxi heels! 


Another option is to wear a boot, for the same reason as the high vamp.  It holds your foot in and you are less prone to falling out of them.  But ultimately, 4" heels are, in my opinion, designed more for beauty and look than comfort!  Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Here are my thoughts on high heels.
> 
> 
> First, I really don't think there is such thing as a 4" heel that is comfortable. It is all about degrees of comfort. I have 4" heels that I know I can walk in a short distance (ie go from my office to a lunch date). I have 4" heels that I know I can stand in for 2 hours for a cocktail party (but could never walk in). I have 4" heels that are my taxi heels: I can walk from a taxi into the restaurant ... and so on and so forth.
> 
> 
> I think a few things make a 4" heel more comfortable: one is a small platform, so that you are not really wearing a 4" heel, but a 3.5" heel. Another is a high vamp. So I love the bootie look because a high vamp holds your foot in. Another is a strap or straps across the top part of your foot - again this holds you in. This is why 4" CL pumps have never worked for me: I fall out of them as I walk forward. The other important factor is the heel. A "thicker" (relatively speaking) heel is more comfortable. So again I find the stiletto thin CL heels to be a no-no for me.
> 
> 
> I will always travel to work in flats or a lower heel (I drive to work) and then change into high heels at the office. So I am limiting the time I am in high heels.
> 
> 
> My go-to brand for the last decade has been Prada. I have over a dozen pairs. Her heels fit me very well as I think they are meant for a narrower foot. Her designs often incorporate the elements that I mentioned in the paragraph above. A close second is Gucci for the same reason, ie Gucci introduces so many heels each season that some are bound to fit my "comfort" criteria. I have found that Gucci pumps fit pretty well - but I try to stay to 3.5" heel max if a plain pump. I also have a few pairs of Manolos (pretty good) and Jimmy Choos (okay as it can be hit or miss comfort wise).
> 
> 
> I have also found that a lower high heel does not often mean more comfortable. Eg my Rockstuds are killer uncomfortable even though the heel is just over 3". They are taxi heels!
> 
> 
> Another option is to wear a boot, for the same reason as the high vamp. It holds your foot in and you are less prone to falling out of them. But ultimately, 4" heels are, in my opinion, designed more for beauty and look than comfort! Hope this helps!!!


I love your essay on this topic, MrsJDS! You're so right that they're mostly not comfortable. I wear my high heels/boots mostly at work because I sit most of the time. I switch to walking shoes like Born or Puma if I'm going for a walk (real walk) around lunch time. I buy mostly platforms now and some even have 1" platform at the front which makes them even more comfortable. I also buy more with ankle straps or t-straps so I don't have to worry that the shoes will slip off and not always tensing my feet.

I'm very ecclectic in my shoe selection. I go for looks/design first then brands. It can be fun brands all the way to designers. I buy a number of new shoes every season and don't usually wear them again the next season. If I buy designers I tend to choose designs that will have longetivity and can be worn again (but most likely I don't reach for them). There are brands like CL and Manolo that I steer away from because they always hurt my feet. I love Prada! Have not tried Gucci. Right now my fave are Via Spiga because they make fashionable high heels/booties and they're comfy, and very reasonably priced. I'm also into Cole Haans and Tods for boots recently. Boots I keep longer because of our perpetual winter. Wish reminds me to go dig out those 3 pairs of Tods boots I haven't worn yet.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*MrsJDS*, THIS! Just what I needed to hear, thanks so much. The ironic thing is that I have many, many designer heels that have gone unworn ~ have yet to venture out and try Prada or Gucci heels. My foot is relatively narrow, too. So, here we are very similar. Your good deed for the day is done by giving this valuable advice!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks *FabF*, should probably look in to Ferragamo, Cole-Haan and Via Spiga, too!  There must be a comfortable 3-4 inch heel that I can wear at least in to a restaurant, lol. Celine, Oscar de la Renta and YSL heels are the closest that I have come to ALMOST bearable and that's not good enough.

Thanks again, ladies!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks *FabF*, should probably look in to Ferragamo, Cole-Haan and Via Spiga, too! There must be a comfortable 3-4 inch heel that I can wear at least in to a restaurant, lol. Celine, Oscar de la Renta and YSL heels are the closest that I have come to ALMOST bearable and that's not good enough.
> 
> Thanks again, ladies!


Vigee, I'm finding that my existing Ferragamo shoes are becoming more narrow because I'm slowly developing bunions. My chiroprator said it's because I wear very high heel shoes. Oh well, I'm not giving up. Thanks goodness, booties are in so they're a lot more roomy and comfy. I haven't tried Choo as they always look narrow to me. lovely64 has been raving about YSL boots, I need to try them. We don't carry too many of YSL where I live.


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks *FabF*, should probably look in to Ferragamo, Cole-Haan and Via Spiga, too!  There must be a comfortable 3-4 inch heel that I can wear at least in to a restaurant, lol. Celine, Oscar de la Renta and YSL heels are the closest that I have come to ALMOST bearable and that's not good enough.
> 
> Thanks again, ladies!


Definitely look at Cole Haan!  I wear them on the weekends.  Very comfy indeed.


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, THIS! Just what I needed to hear, thanks so much. The ironic thing is that I have many, many designer heels that have gone unworn ~ have yet to venture out and try Prada or Gucci heels. My foot is relatively narrow, too. So, here we are very similar. Your good deed for the day is done by giving this valuable advice!


You are most welcome dear *Vigee*!  I am happy to share my thoughts anytime LOL!


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> Hi Ladies!  I'm keeping up with my spinning and I'm really happy about that.  It is brutally cold here today and I don't need many excuses why I should not lace up and get outside for a run.  It's hard to get a cardio workout in with our weather being the way it is!
> 
> 
> FabF - It certainly sounds like you have a treasure trove of gorgeous but unused jewelry, bags and accessories!  I think a trip to your closet is in order   I think you made a comment about how dressing up for work makes you work harder or more productively.  I totally agree with that comment; maybe being just slightly uncomfortable at work makes me work faster so I can get home more quickly!  I work at home a lot these days and it's not the same productivity wise.
> 
> 
> Vigee - I like FabF's idea of you getting a matching bracelet that matches your anemone B. I also thought of you when I saw Julide's pic of the violet/red BB shawl in the 2015 shawl thread.  I thought if the colours were right it could serve as double duty for both your RC and anemone Bs!  Now, on to more important matters like the upcoming football games: I'm hoping to see a Green Bay/New England game for the Super Bowl!  On my bucket list is to go to one of the conference final games one way.  I imagine them to be probably even more intense than the Super Bowl.
> 
> 
> MrsO - I think it is so important to be true to oneself and comfortable in your own skin so your comment about being casual suits you is bang on.   I have to say your post made me LOL because I read your last sentence of your first para as "I have a pee"!  I thought gee, she is really comfortable with us!!!
> 
> 
> Xiangxiang - I think we have one C&E store left in the city (or I can only picture one).  I will check it out for hand creams.  I like to use Lubriderm for my body (when I'm not using products gifted to me or taken from hotel stays).  Have been using it my whole life.
> 
> 
> Biscuit - you continue to impress me with your level of ability and activity!  If I could do what you can do, I would not have to rely on my spinner and home gym for workouts!   My DH is very handy and he gets such pleasure out of fixing things/solving problems around the house, so I can see the satisfaction of being handy!
> 
> 
> Hi to all you other lovely ladies!   Hope y'all stay warm!



Oh no! What is that weird line in my post? I didn't type that I don't think and now it's too late to edit, I promise I was not oversharing! I was on my iPad and probably moved the cursor without noticing!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

I'm getting lots done but needed a break so I'm checking in! definitely going to check out some of these skin care recs soon. 

I can't wear heels either so I will also be checking out these recommendations. A low heel boot is my go to but I wear dressy flats most of the time. I did get a pair of DVF 3" heel booties that were ok for an hour or 2 but I couldn't walk super far in them.  I would like a pair of flat Rockstuds but the prices have gone up like crazy it would seem. 

Lovely64 is right about the Saint Laurent, I tried several pairs and they are awesome but they were out of my budget for the year. 

Fab, I found that the sleep feature is my favorite because it helped me figure out a more regular sleep routine, i.e.: bedtime, new pillow,kicking the cats out of the room and I've started getting a much better quality of sleep since monitoring it. I also can tell if I've had a restless night before I look at the chart. Try it for a few days and see what you think.

Sorry everyone for my weird sentence in my late night post last night, I blame the iPad! I promise I was not telling you guys TMI!

Hope everyone is having a great day!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

biscuit1 said:


> Fabfashion, I have not tried  it yet . My hands go from barn work to woodburning stove,baking,occasionally some leatherwork .They get washed constantly but I cannot use cream afterwards because of the grease factor . I don't even wear nail polish when I bake.
> 
> fixed the frozen water pipe-  i used a hair dryer !



*biscuit*, well done for fixing the frozen pipe using a hair dryer! 

Can you wear rubber / heavy duty gloves when you do these things? I always wear rubber gloves when I do house works. And I have those disposable gloves I use when I am cooking (that's not very often).


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Tuesday, ladies!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, just ordered the Crabtree & Evelyn hand cream with jojba oil, hope that it works as I never used a hand cream and it shows!
> 
> Still on the fence about the RC hapi bracelet GHW. Do I need it? Absolutely not! Do I want it? Heck, yes! Will I get it? Totally undecided.



*Vigee*, C & E hand cream is lovely! You don't need to be like me OTT but if you put a lot on before you go to bed, you will notice a difference in the morning. 

I agree with others on getting a Hapi in Anemone! It will be awesome with your B!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, you have such lady like hands. The hand cream is definitely working but I'm sure it's all the good genes.
> 
> Our office has hired consultants for desk and computer set up but I just slouch. My aching neck can attest to this.  I have a tilting tray for my keyboard and my wrists hit right at the edge. For years I pined for a Cartier diamond Love bracelet and finally my DH got me one for our anniversary. I only wore it to work 3-4 times because it kept knocking into the tray's edge. I wish it's 2-3 sizes bigger so I can just slip it on and off instead of using screws. My DH kept saying for me to sell it away and he'll get me a larger size but I just can't be bother plus it's so much more expensive now (I think Cartier's annual price increase is a lot steeper than H). So it's sitting pretty in my jewelry box.



My dearest you are too kind! If you think it's the genes then wait until you see my hand not being moisturised after washing! I can't stand it! I also get dry cuticles so I sometimes add cuticle oils before hand cream before bedtime. 

It's very hard to keep a good posture when sitting at your desk all day long. Our desks can be lifted up to a standing position so I sometimes working standing up for a few hours a day. It's quite tiring though I am sure it burns a lot of calories, which is always good for that tummy of mine! 

Cartier diamond Love bracelet!!! Now we are talking! But it would bother me too with hard and heavy bangles on my right hand. I would end up taking it off too. Hence I like those leather bracelets. They are fairly light and flat.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, Vigee. Will check on that now.
> 
> Hope I'll have time to use a moisturizing mask tonight. The temperature warmed up on the weekend to around freezing mark but dropped down to -30C (0F) again today! My skin is beginning to look like cracked mud. Oivay!



-30C!!! I would not survive that!!! The lowest I have ever experienced was -15C and I hated it. Wear 3 H shawls if you can!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Hi Ladies!  I'm keeping up with my spinning and I'm really happy about that.  It is brutally cold here today and I don't need many excuses why I should not lace up and get outside for a run.  It's hard to get a cardio workout in with our weather being the way it is!
> 
> Xiangxiang - I think we have one C&E store left in the city (or I can only picture one).  I will check it out for hand creams.  I like to use Lubriderm for my body (when I'm not using products gifted to me or taken from hotel stays).  Have been using it my whole life.
> 
> Hi to all you other lovely ladies!   Hope y'all stay warm!



Well done for keeping up with spinning, *MrsJDS*! Back in the days when I went to the gym, spinning was notoriously hard work! But then I got the timetable wrong and went to the advanced class as my first spinning class didn't help either.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Here are my thoughts on high heels.
> 
> First, I really don't think there is such thing as a 4" heel that is comfortable.  It is all about degrees of comfort.  I have 4" heels that I know I can walk in a short distance (ie go from my office to a lunch date).  I have 4" heels that I know I can stand in for 2 hours for a cocktail party (but could never walk in).  I have 4" heels that are my taxi heels: I can walk from a taxi into the restaurant ... and so on and so forth.
> 
> I think a few things make a 4" heel more comfortable: one is a small platform, so that you are not really wearing a 4" heel, but a 3.5" heel.  Another is a high vamp.  So I love the bootie look because a high vamp holds your foot in.  Another is a strap or straps across the top part of your foot - again this holds you in.  This is why 4" CL pumps have never worked for me: I fall out of them as I walk forward.  The other important factor is the heel.  A "thicker" (relatively speaking) heel is more comfortable.  So again I find the stiletto thin CL heels to be a no-no for me.
> 
> I will always travel to work in flats or a lower heel (I drive to work) and then change into high heels at the office.  So I am limiting the time I am in high heels.
> 
> My go-to brand for the last decade has been Prada.  I have over a dozen pairs.  Her heels fit me very well as I think they are meant for a narrower foot.  Her designs often incorporate the elements that I mentioned in the paragraph above.  A close second is Gucci for the same reason, ie Gucci introduces so many heels each season that some are bound to fit my "comfort" criteria.  I have found that Gucci pumps fit pretty well - but I try to stay to 3.5" heel max if a plain pump.  I also have a few pairs of Manolos (pretty good) and Jimmy Choos (okay as it can be hit or miss comfort wise).
> 
> I have also found that a lower high heel does not often mean more comfortable.  Eg my Rockstuds are killer uncomfortable even though the heel is just over 3".  They are taxi heels!
> 
> Another option is to wear a boot, for the same reason as the high vamp.  It holds your foot in and you are less prone to falling out of them.  But ultimately, 4" heels are, in my opinion, designed more for beauty and look than comfort!  Hope this helps!!!



Thank you for the detailed analysis *MrsJDS*! And to confirm there is no real comfortable 4' heel, as I long suspected. I have a few pairs of high but thick heeled shoes which seem to be the only shoes I want to wear nowadays. I will take a photo of the Ferragamos I have to show you girls what I mean.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm getting lots done but needed a break so I'm checking in! definitely going to check out some of these skin care recs soon.
> 
> I can't wear heels either so I will also be checking out these recommendations. A low heel boot is my go to but I wear dressy flats most of the time. I did get a pair of DVF 3" heel booties that were ok for an hour or 2 but I couldn't walk super far in them.  I would like a pair of flat Rockstuds but the prices have gone up like crazy it would seem.
> 
> Lovely64 is right about the Saint Laurent, I tried several pairs and they are awesome but they were out of my budget for the year.
> 
> Fab, I found that the sleep feature is my favorite because it helped me figure out a more regular sleep routine, i.e.: bedtime, new pillow,kicking the cats out of the room and I've started getting a much better quality of sleep since monitoring it. I also can tell if I've had a restless night before I look at the chart. Try it for a few days and see what you think.
> 
> Sorry everyone for my weird sentence in my late night post last night, I blame the iPad! I promise I was not telling you guys TMI!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!!



*MrsOwen*, don't worry about your weird line because I can't find it. But *MrsJDS*'s comment did make me laugh!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm getting lots done but needed a break so I'm checking in! definitely going to check out some of these skin care recs soon.
> 
> I can't wear heels either so I will also be checking out these recommendations. A low heel boot is my go to but I wear dressy flats most of the time. I did get a pair of DVF 3" heel booties that were ok for an hour or 2 but I couldn't walk super far in them.  I would like a pair of flat Rockstuds but the prices have gone up like crazy it would seem.
> 
> Lovely64 is right about the Saint Laurent, I tried several pairs and they are awesome but they were out of my budget for the year.
> 
> Fab, I found that the sleep feature is my favorite because it helped me figure out a more regular sleep routine, i.e.: bedtime, new pillow,kicking the cats out of the room and I've started getting a much better quality of sleep since monitoring it. I also can tell if I've had a restless night before I look at the chart. Try it for a few days and see what you think.
> 
> *Sorry everyone for my weird sentence in my late night post last night, I blame the iPad! I promise I was not telling you guys TMI!*
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!!



*MrsO*, didn't see ANYTHING the least bit weird in your post from last night. You are great! 

I am having down-time today and it's delightful. Promised myself that I would head down to the gym in an hour and my fingers are crossed that I am disciplined enough to do just that. 

What is everyone else doing today or this evening?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you for the detailed analysis *MrsJDS*! And to confirm there is no real comfortable 4' heel, as I long suspected. I have a few pairs of high but thick heeled shoes which seem to be the only shoes I want to wear nowadays. *I will take a photo of the Ferragamos I have to show you girls what I mean*.



*xiangxiang*, yes, please a few photos of your Ferragamos, that will be so helpful! Thanks!


----------



## Suncatcher

I think I have a sophomoric mind which speaks ill of me, not *MrsO* at all!  This is the sentence that I read as "I have to pee" - as you can see, I'm the one with the juvenile mind LOL


*I have a to p*


I am going to dinner tonight with a very good friend of mine, at a new hot restaurant.  A rare night out on a weekday which I don't normally do because it is just too busy with the kiddies.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## Suncatcher

*Xiangxiang* - what colour does your behapi reverse to?  I didn't realize that it was reversible ... I might be picking up myself so that we can be twins!


And yes, please take photos of your Ferragamos!  I would like to see them too.


And once again, apologies for my sophomoric mind ... I did get a good laugh last night which I'm told burns calories


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> I think I have a sophomoric mind which speaks ill of me, not *MrsO* at all!  This is the sentence that I read as "I have to pee" - as you can see, I'm the one with the juvenile mind LOL
> 
> 
> *I have a to p*
> 
> 
> I am going to dinner tonight with a very good friend of mine, at a new hot restaurant.  A rare night out on a weekday which I don't normally do because it is just too busy with the kiddies.  Can't wait!!!



I would have read it that way too  not sure what I was trying to say though...

Have the best time tonight!


----------



## Julide

HI all!!Sorry that I have been absent. popping by to say hello!I can't believe that I am missing out on all the conversations about skin care! I love skin care! Giving myself a masque as I type this!!I wish you all a great week!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> I think I have a sophomoric mind which speaks ill of me, not *MrsO* at all!  This is the sentence that I read as "I have to pee" - as you can see, I'm the one with the juvenile mind LOL
> 
> 
> *I have a to p*
> 
> 
> I am going to dinner tonight with a very good friend of mine, at a new hot restaurant.  A rare night out on a weekday which I don't normally do because it is just too busy with the kiddies.  Can't wait!!!



*MrsJDS*, ROFLing! I read that sentence, didn't understand it and thought hmmm, that's interesting. My BFF lives in Europe and we whatsapp daily and you should see some of our typos. They are hysterical. 

If you get an RC hapi, then I definitely must get one too! Some are reversible, some are not. I have a black PHW hapi, but don't wear PHW any more and it has been sitting at the bottom of my drawer. Maybe my eldest DD would like it as my youngest DD already has one. She bought it at FSH last time we were there and loves it.

Have fun at dinner tonight with your friend and enjoy! A hot new restaurant sounds like fun.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Julide said:


> HI all!!Sorry that I have been absent. popping by to say hello!I can't believe that I am missing out on all the conversations about skin care! I love skin care! Giving myself a masque as I type this!!I wish you all a great week!!



Hi Julide! 

So glad to see you here and a masque sounds wonderful. Which one do you recommend? Not a huge fan of facials but love a face masque every week.


----------



## Julide

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi Julide!
> 
> So glad to see you here and a masque sounds wonderful. Which one do you recommend? Not a huge fan of facials but love a face masque every week.



Vigee!!!!I hope you don't mind but:shame:I have a few masques I love....

Dr Perricone Chloro Plasma smells but works wonders, clinque also has a charcoal masque that is nice. I also love blue plasma, a serum/retin-a masque you can put on everyday. It does wonders and is gentler than a retina-a application.

I love love, love, did I say love? Remede sweep, when it comes to scrubs, the micro beads are still the smallest beads that don't seem to bother my sensitive skin, I have also used remede while using Retin-A without any problems. I have used this product forever and it never fails me!

Moisture masques, I like to use gels based and love eve loms moisture masque and also like estee lauders nutritious masque which has a gel and a clay masque together, a two for one!

I also use and have converted a fewto the shisheido beneficence eye masque, which helps my poor eyes out! 

I have a few that I am testing now and I will let you know if they work or not! The next one I will use this weekend is not really a masque its a wrinkle reducer, but its not permanent only for a night out when you want to look good, its called roloxin.

Well I hope my small list has been interesting! Would love to know what everyone else uses!


----------



## Julide

BTW is anyone else as confused as I am about the new quote system? I can't seem to read what someone has said to me? I am not doing something right?I can't tell who wrote what? Why did they change it from the old format?


----------



## etoile de mer

Julide said:


> BTW is anyone else as confused as I am about the new quote system? I can't seem to read what someone has said to me? I am not doing something right?I can't tell who wrote what? Why did they change it from the old format?



Hi* Julide*!  Just popping in to say I had the same issue with the new quote system, and then realized the thread name, is a link. Click that, and it takes you to the actual post. Not sure if I'm being clear, hope that helps! I liked the previous quote page a bit better, as the whole quote was visible there&#8230;less back and forth was required!

Edit: Just to clarify, I'm doing this via clicking "Notifications" at the top portion of any Purse Forum page (right of center),  then in the drop down choosing "New Post Quotes". Page pops up with all quotes. Click thread name in each quote, to go to source post. Hope that's more clear!


----------



## katekluet

Ok I admit total intimidation and confusion in the department store skin care departments! All those choices, all those ladies at each brand....I've tried the expensive stuff, I've tried the lower end stuff, I've tried regular facials....arrrgh.


----------



## etoile de mer

katekluet said:


> Ok I admit total intimidation and confusion in the department store skin care departments! All those choices, all those ladies at each brand....I've tried the expensive stuff, I've tried the lower end stuff, I've tried regular facials....arrrgh.



I'm the same, *kate*! I usually enter NM via the side door, to avoid the whole dept! Plus I've learned over the years that less is more with my sensitive skin. I experiment a little, but typically just with gentle items from the natural food store. The one item I can't live without from NM or Saks is Laura Mercier Lip Silk. I put it on every night at bed, and it's the best for preventing chapped lips!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*Julide*, many thanks for your masque recommendations! I am going to try a few of them, starting with the Dr. Perricone Chloro Plasma masque. It sounds wonderful and after doing research it might be just what my skin needs. I am a huge fan of retin-a, peels and the like but definitely need a moisture and soothing treatment. Keep us posted on the anti-wrinkle masque, now that I could really use!

The new multi-quote system isn't a huge hit with me and usually I like the updates. It is more difficult to read and involves too many keystrokes.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> *Xiangxiang* - what colour does your behapi reverse to?  I didn't realize that it was reversible ... I might be picking up myself so that we can be twins!
> 
> 
> And yes, please take photos of your Ferragamos!  I would like to see them too.
> 
> 
> And once again, apologies for my sophomoric mind ... I did get a good laugh last night which I'm told burns calories





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, ROFLing! I read that sentence, didn't understand it and thought hmmm, that's interesting. My BFF lives in Europe and we whatsapp daily and you should see some of our typos. They are hysterical.
> 
> If you get an RC hapi, then I definitely must get one too! Some are reversible, some are not. I have a black PHW hapi, but don't wear PHW any more and it has been sitting at the bottom of my drawer. Maybe my eldest DD would like it as my youngest DD already has one. She bought it at FSH last time we were there and loves it.
> 
> Have fun at dinner tonight with your friend and enjoy! A hot new restaurant sounds like fun.



*Vigee *is right. Not all Hapi is reversible. Neither of mine are. Be my twin, *MrsJDS*!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Julide said:


> HI all!!Sorry that I have been absent. popping by to say hello!I can't believe that I am missing out on all the conversations about skin care! I love skin care! Giving myself a masque as I type this!!I wish you all a great week!!



Welcome back *Julide*! Hope you are keeping well


----------



## chicinthecity777

Julide said:


> BTW is anyone else as confused as I am about the new quote system? I can't seem to read what someone has said to me? I am not doing something right?I can't tell who wrote what? Why did they change it from the old format?





etoile de mer said:


> Hi* Julide*!  Just popping in to say I had the same issue with the new quote system, and then realized the thread name, is a link. Click that, and it takes you to the actual post. Not sure if I'm being clear, hope that helps! I liked the previous quote page a bit better, as the whole quote was visible there&#8230;less back and forth was required!
> 
> Edit: Just to clarify, I'm doing this via clicking "Notifications" at the top portion of any Purse Forum page (right of center),  then in the drop down choosing "New Post Quotes". Page pops up with all quotes. Click thread name in each quote, to go to source post. Hope that's more clear!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Julide*, many thanks for your masque recommendations! I am going to try a few of them, starting with the Dr. Perricone Chloro Plasma masque. It sounds wonderful and after doing research it might be just what my skin needs. I am a huge fan of retin-a, peels and the like but definitely need a moisture and soothing treatment. Keep us posted on the anti-wrinkle masque, now that I could really use!
> 
> The new multi-quote system isn't a huge hit with me and usually I like the updates. It is more difficult to read and involves too many keystrokes.



I must say I prefer the old quote system where you can see straight away the replies.


----------



## biscuit1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *biscuit*, well done for fixing the frozen pipe using a hair dryer!
> 
> Can you wear rubber / heavy duty gloves when you do these things? I always wear rubber gloves when I do house works. And I have those disposable gloves I use when I am cooking (that's not very often).



Xiangxiang , I always wear leather gloves in barn and doing any outdoor work .I think it's the hand washing that tortures them.


----------



## biscuit1

And now for something completely different...... any floor steamer suggestions ?
I just exhausted my second Haan.


----------



## chicinthecity777

biscuit1 said:


> Xiangxiang , I always wear leather gloves in barn and doing any outdoor work .I think it's the hand washing that tortures them.



Oh I see. Yes, washing hands destroys them! That's why I put hand cream on every time I wash them. Try not to use too hot water when you wash. The hotter, the more drying it is.


----------



## biscuit1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Oh I see. Yes, washing hands destroys them! That's why I put hand cream on every time I wash them. Try not to use too hot water when you wash. The hotter, the more drying it is.



thank you !  Just like cleaning leather, always use  cold water . Do you have a non slippery,non staining lotion you think would work for me ?


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion said:


> biscuit, you're amazing! I'm with Vigee, is there anything you can't do? I was telling DH about your frozen pipes and blowdryer solution, as well as how much I'm learning from my cafe friends--new vocabulary, books, skincare, food, kangaroo leather and the list goes on.
> 
> I only put hand cream on at night. I know I should do it more often.



Vigee,Fabfashion, there's a list of what I can't do or have not finished .But I do have a full plate and juggle the best I can.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Good morning *xiangxiang* and *biscuit*! 

Have not one clue about a good hand lotion that is non-slippery and that's the reason that I don't use them regularly. They all feel so greasy! Grrr.

*xiangxiang*, you are the expert here on hands!


----------



## chicinthecity777

biscuit1 said:


> thank you !  Just like cleaning leather, always use  cold water . Do you have a non slippery,non staining lotion you think would work for me ?





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good morning *xiangxiang* and *biscuit*!
> 
> Have not one clue about a good hand lotion that is non-slippery and that's the reason that I don't use them regularly. They all feel so greasy! Grrr.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, you are the expert here on hands!



I need to dash but will provide a detailed reply later.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Turns out the meeting was short and sweet! 

now for hand creams, it's just like face creams, you need to look for the different types. There is the difference between hand lotion and hand cream. Lotions tend to be less greasy, more running. I use this type during the day. Before bedtime, I load the really greasy cream! Some people put the beauty gloves on. I have tried that for a while then I got lazy. L'Occitane I find to be on the greasy side. Crabtree & Evelyn is definitely less so. E45, very greasy in general. Good for night time use. Look out for the anti-ageing ingredients too and I normally use it at night. Watch out for the hand lotion with SPF, very greasy in general. I don't like them at all. 

Over the years, I have tried and tested so many hand lotions that I can't remember it all. But I remember Vaseline lotion was quite light. And it's really cheap. So maybe give it a try?


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Wednesday, ladies! Stoping by quickly. At an all day social media conference--quite interesting. Will pop by later to catch up. 

In the meantime, Biscuit, I read in product reviews that features non greasy hand cream. C&E, Nivea, Vaseline are listed. Check here: 

http://m.beautyheaven.com.au/hands/hand-cream/non-greasy-hand-creams-10989 

I'm interested in trying C&E and Nivea anti aging ones. I don't use hand cream during the day because I don't like the slick feeling but may be my hands will start to look remotely closer to xiang's if I make some attempt.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

Just popping by quickly, another busy day in the office before I start my class. I'm trying to wrap up as much as I can so I don't have to come in after the long 8-6 day of class. 

Biscuit, my hands are always a mess especially this time of year. They're constantly wet or I'm washing them 20 times a day. I use a Eucerin intensive for hands at the studio and at night the L'Occitane. I also have the "Working Hands" for the inevitable cracking that happens in the winter, it speeds up the healing but it's not good for regular moisturizing. I can't wear gloves and used to skip lotion because it gunked up my rings but now I try to put it on a few times a day and clean my rings regularly. 

I learn so much from this thread! I have so many new products to research when I get the chance. Must run, hoping to meet friends for a quick soup lunch!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hello everyone! 

*xiangxiang* - You could be a hand model! 

*Vigee* - Are you thrilled to be in LA, far from the bitter cold in the east? Your visit seems to be perfect timing! Hope you are having fun!

*Biscuit* - I can't believe the temps in the east, stay snug and warm!

*MrsO*, *MrsJDS*, *Fabf*, *Vigee* - You are inspiring me to get moving more! I like the idea of the Fitbit. Is is more for motivation via tracking movement, or does it do more? Think I'm missing something regarding how it works. I investigated other yoga studios within walking distance&#8230;none but the Bikram studio. It has to be easy to work into my day, so I guess it's hot yoga for now! I've done my own yoga routine at home, for over 25 years. But it's very simple, and certainly not as intense! My husband is encouraging me to go give it a try. He suggested maybe it's not as awful as I'm expecting! 

*MrsO* - Best wishes with your class, exciting!

My skin tends to be dry, and dry hands are a constant! I also dislike sticky, thick, hand cream, but as it works best, I reserve it for night. If we sit and watch a program in the evening, I use that time to massage in gloppy, greasy hand cream. I just repeatedly apply it, and rub it in, while we are relaxing for an hour or more. I really notice a difference when I skip this! I also rub a bit of the Laura Mercier Lip Silk on to any particularly dry areas (cuticles, fingertips) at bedtime. That also helps tremendously as it has gycolic acid. I need to pull out our humidifier to use at night. We have forced hot air heat, and it's so drying! Miss having those wonderful, old, steam radiators!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoile de mer said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> *xiangxiang* - You could be a hand model!
> 
> *Vigee* - Are you thrilled to be in LA, far from the bitter cold in the east? Your visit seems to be perfect timing! Hope you are having fun!
> 
> *Biscuit* - I can't believe the temps in the east, stay snug and warm!
> 
> *MrsO*, *MrsJDS*, *Fabf*, *Vigee* - You are inspiring me to get moving more! I like the idea of the Fitbit. Is is more for motivation via tracking movement, or does it do more? Think I'm missing something regarding how it works. I investigated other yoga studios within walking distancenone but the Bikram studio. It has to be easy to work into my day, so I guess it's hot yoga for now! I've done my own yoga routine at home, for over 25 years. But it's very simple, and certainly not as intense! My husband is encouraging me to go give it a try. He suggested maybe it's not as awful as I'm expecting!
> 
> *MrsO* - Best wishes with your class, exciting!
> 
> My skin tends to be dry, and dry hands are a constant! I also dislike sticky, thick, hand cream, but as it works best, I reserve it for night. If we sit and watch a program in the evening, I use that time to massage in gloppy, greasy hand cream. I just repeatedly apply it, and rub it in, while we are relaxing for an hour or more. I really notice a difference when I skip this! I also rub a bit of the Laura Mercier Lip Silk on to any particularly dry areas (cuticles, fingertips) at bedtime. That also helps tremendously as it has gycolic acid. I need to pull out our humidifier to use at night. We have forced hot air heat, and it's so drying! Miss having those wonderful, old, steam radiators!



Hi *etoile*, it's great that your DH is encouraging you to give hot yoga try. I think that it is something that you might like, too. Why not try it out for three classes and see what you think after a week? I have kept to my New Year's resolution and am exercising for an hour every day. Must admit that I have to FORCE myself to hit the gym, yet I am doing it. *FabF*, I would definitely try hot pilates if I drove here in LA, which I don't ~ too afraid! The drivers are real road warriors and speed demons.

Yes, I am enjoying my time in LA, it's very relaxing and I am getting a lot accomplished for my DDs. They are being totally sweet and loving ~ a joy to be around. 

Hand cream is a huge dilemma for me - don't want it all over my rings and bag handles. I think that this is going to become a nightly routine for me. Ordered C&E online and am waiting for it's arrival. 

Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## Suncatcher

This discussion about hand cream is so helpful!  I find that I need to put hand cream on after I shower or wash my hands with soap, however, I hate getting it on my rings and bag handles.  I use "Working Hands" when necessary, like *MrsO*, as my husband likes it and uses it.  I always wash my dishes with gloves, like *xiangxiang* - I have gone as far as to buy gloves for our vacation places in order for me to wash dishes.  I have humidifiers running 24/7 through the winter at home.  And I get weekly manicures which I find helps a lot with dry cuticles.  But as I mentioned in a prior post, I tend to wear whatever product I've been gifted or have taken from a hotel room.  


Ladies, I have a question.  I'm thinking of getting an H Heure watch, only because I might as well get it before a potential price increase. I like the simplicity of it.  Only problem is, I do not need it.  I currently wear my Cartier Pasha as my everyday watch, as I have been for the last 10 years, and put on a diamond Longines in the evening.  I suspect that you will enable me to, but what do you really think?  


This morning I volunteered as one of the moms on my son's school trip.  We went to a historic home in the city and I'm embarrassed to say that I learnt quite a bit (that is, about stuff I probably should have known).  What was sweet is that when I go on these trips, there is always a girl who always wants to sit next to me on the bus!  Anyway, this explains why I have not popped into the café until now.


*MrsO* - good luck at school!


*Etoile* - give the hot yoga a try!  Like a kid eating new veggies, do it 3 times before you decide to you don't like it, if you decide don't like it!


*Vigee* - I would high five you in person if I could - congrats on sticking to your workout!


*Biscuit* - you are so right about using cold water!  Hard to in the winter, admittedly!!!


*FabF* - how are the eBay sales going?


*Julide* -  I will look up your masque recommendations - thanks for them!


*Xiang* - your hands got us on all the elusive good skin care hunt!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> *xiangxiang* - You could be a hand model!
> 
> *Vigee* - Are you thrilled to be in LA, far from the bitter cold in the east? Your visit seems to be perfect timing! Hope you are having fun!
> 
> *Biscuit* - I can't believe the temps in the east, stay snug and warm!
> 
> *MrsO*, *MrsJDS*, *Fabf*, *Vigee* - You are inspiring me to get moving more! I like the idea of the Fitbit. Is is more for motivation via tracking movement, or does it do more? Think I'm missing something regarding how it works. I investigated other yoga studios within walking distancenone but the Bikram studio. It has to be easy to work into my day, so I guess it's hot yoga for now! I've done my own yoga routine at home, for over 25 years. But it's very simple, and certainly not as intense! My husband is encouraging me to go give it a try. He suggested maybe it's not as awful as I'm expecting!
> 
> *MrsO* - Best wishes with your class, exciting!
> 
> My skin tends to be dry, and dry hands are a constant! I also dislike sticky, thick, hand cream, but as it works best, I reserve it for night. If we sit and watch a program in the evening, I use that time to massage in gloppy, greasy hand cream. I just repeatedly apply it, and rub it in, while we are relaxing for an hour or more. I really notice a difference when I skip this! I also rub a bit of the Laura Mercier Lip Silk on to any particularly dry areas (cuticles, fingertips) at bedtime. That also helps tremendously as it has gycolic acid. I need to pull out our humidifier to use at night. We have forced hot air heat, and it's so drying! Miss having those wonderful, old, steam radiators!



etoile, thank you for your kind words! Steam radiator sounds dreamy but in reality we don't have them any more. Heating can really dry your skin and hair, doesn't it?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> This discussion about hand cream is so helpful!  I find that I need to put hand cream on after I shower or wash my hands with soap, however, I hate getting it on my rings and bag handles.  I use "Working Hands" when necessary, like *MrsO*, as my husband likes it and uses it.  I always wash my dishes with gloves, like *xiangxiang* - I have gone as far as to buy gloves for our vacation places in order for me to wash dishes.  I have humidifiers running 24/7 through the winter at home.  And I get weekly manicures which I find helps a lot with dry cuticles.  But as I mentioned in a prior post, I tend to wear whatever product I've been gifted or have taken from a hotel room.
> 
> 
> *Ladies, I have a question.  I'm thinking of getting an H Heure watch, only because I might as well get it before a potential price increase.* I like the simplicity of it.  Only problem is, I do not need it.  I currently wear my Cartier Pasha as my everyday watch, as I have been for the last 10 years, and put on a diamond Longines in the evening.  I suspect that you will enable me to, but what do you really think?
> 
> 
> This morning I volunteered as one of the moms on my son's school trip.  We went to a historic home in the city and I'm embarrassed to say that I learnt quite a bit (that is, about stuff I probably should have known).  What was sweet is that when I go on these trips, there is always a girl who always wants to sit next to me on the bus!  Anyway, this explains why I have not popped into the café until now.
> 
> 
> *MrsO* - good luck at school!
> 
> 
> *Etoile* - give the hot yoga a try!  Like a kid eating new veggies, do it 3 times before you decide to you don't like it, if you decide don't like it!
> 
> 
> *Vigee* - I would high five you in person if I could - congrats on sticking to your workout!
> 
> 
> *Biscuit* - you are so right about using cold water!  Hard to in the winter, admittedly!!!
> 
> 
> *FabF* - how are the eBay sales going?
> 
> 
> *Julide* -  I will look up your masque recommendations - thanks for them!
> 
> 
> *Xiang* - your hands got us on all the elusive good skin care hunt!



*MrsJDS*, I have always liked the H Heure watch and considered getting one for myself until my SA pointed out to me that it catches on items and snags them. Hmmm, that's a dilemma for me, especially wearing CSGMs and silks. So, I passed on it and have two Medor watches that I infrequently wear. 

Let us know what you decide to do. They certainly are beautiful watches.

Also, glad that you had fun on your son's school trip. Sounds like a great day!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, yes, please a few photos of your Ferragamos, that will be so helpful! Thanks!



Vigee, this is for you. This is the Ferragamos I currently have in my office which seem to be the go-to shoes for me now. (Please ignore the box / packaging.) As you can see they are high but thick heeled. Their shoe designs are on the conservative side which suits my office. I like their Vara courts too and have a few I rotate. They have lower heels than these but very comfortable. I have another pair from Gucci with similar heels. I must admit heels like these don't come up very often. They are either too high and thin or too low and thick.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Vigee, this is for you. This is the Ferragamos I currently have in my office which seem to be the go-to shoes for me now. (Please ignore the box / packaging.) As you can see they are high but thick heeled. Their shoe designs are on the conservative side which suits my office. I like their Vara courts too and have a few I rotate. They have lower heels than these but very comfortable. I have another pair from Gucci with similar heels. I must admit heels like these don't come up very often. They are either too high and thin or too low and thick.



*xiangxiang*, LOVE THEM. Do you know the name of the shoe? Otherwise, I will just google Vara and Ferragamo. Thanks so much for the pic during your busy day, as I really do need a plain black heel. My YSL's are too high and stilettos and my other black shoes are all kitten heels.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just popping by quickly, another busy day in the office before I start my class. I'm trying to wrap up as much as I can so I don't have to come in after the long 8-6 day of class.
> 
> Biscuit, my hands are always a mess especially this time of year. They're constantly wet or I'm washing them 20 times a day. I use a Eucerin intensive for hands at the studio and at night the L'Occitane. I also have the "Working Hands" for the inevitable cracking that happens in the winter, it speeds up the healing but it's not good for regular moisturizing. I can't wear gloves and used to skip lotion because it gunked up my rings but now I try to put it on a few times a day and clean my rings regularly.
> 
> I learn so much from this thread! I have so many new products to research when I get the chance. Must run, hoping to meet friends for a quick soup lunch!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Yes, I am enjoying my time in LA, it's very relaxing and I am getting a lot accomplished for my DDs. They are being totally sweet and loving ~ a joy to be around.
> 
> Hand cream is a huge dilemma for me - don't want it all over my rings and bag handles. I think that this is going to become a nightly routine for me. Ordered C&E online and am waiting for it's arrival.
> 
> Have a great day, ladies!





MrsJDS said:


> This discussion about hand cream is so helpful!  I find that I need to put hand cream on after I shower or wash my hands with soap, however, I hate getting it on my rings and bag handles.  I use "Working Hands" when necessary, like *MrsO*, as my husband likes it and uses it.  I always wash my dishes with gloves, like *xiangxiang* - I have gone as far as to buy gloves for our vacation places in order for me to wash dishes.  I have humidifiers running 24/7 through the winter at home.  And I get weekly manicures which I find helps a lot with dry cuticles.  But as I mentioned in a prior post, I tend to wear whatever product I've been gifted or have taken from a hotel room.
> 
> This morning I volunteered as one of the moms on my son's school trip.  We went to a historic home in the city and I'm embarrassed to say that I learnt quite a bit (that is, about stuff I probably should have known).  What was sweet is that when I go on these trips, there is always a girl who always wants to sit next to me on the bus!  Anyway, this explains why I have not popped into the café until now.
> 
> *Xiang* - your hands got us on all the elusive good skin care hunt!



Ladies, I totally understand the hand cream dilemma! I try to avoid my rings when I put it on and I sometimes wipe the excess off from my palms with a tissue if I am carrying my bags immediately. But definitely try the night treatment to see if it will make a difference.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, LOVE THEM. Do you know the name of the shoe? Otherwise, I will just google Vara and Ferragamo. Thanks so much for the pic during your busy day, as I really do need a plain black heel. My YSL's are too high and stilettos and my other black shoes are all kitten heels.



Sorry Vigee, they are a couple of seasons old I am afraid. I will keep an eye on it for you though. Go to their website to have a look when more of new season collections come in. You can customise their Vara too! I believe that's on their website too.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Sorry Vigee, they are a couple of seasons old I am afraid. I will keep an eye on it for you though. Go to their website to have a look when more of new season collections come in. You can customise their Vara too! I believe that's on their website too.



*xiangxiang*, thanks, will do!


----------



## Suncatcher

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Vigee, this is for you. This is the Ferragamos I currently have in my office which seem to be the go-to shoes for me now. (Please ignore the box / packaging.) As you can see they are high but thick heeled. Their shoe designs are on the conservative side which suits my office. I like their Vara courts too and have a few I rotate. They have lower heels than these but very comfortable. I have another pair from Gucci with similar heels. I must admit heels like these don't come up very often. They are either too high and thin or too low and thick.


 I can totally see why these would be your go-to shoe!!


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, I have always liked the H Heure watch and considered getting one for myself until my SA pointed out to me that it catches on items and snags them. Hmmm, that's a dilemma for me, especially wearing CSGMs and silks. So, I passed on it and have two Medor watches that I infrequently wear.
> 
> Let us know what you decide to do. They certainly are beautiful watches.
> 
> Also, glad that you had fun on your son's school trip. Sounds like a great day!


 
A *very* *good* point, *Vigee*!  I probably won't get it based on your astute observation.  Just today I snagged my CSGM on some dry skin on my index finger.  I hate when I get snags and I was so surprised that it happened!  I should be moisturizing more.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hi ladies! It was a long conference--6 hours! Very interesting but so not used to sitting still for a long stretch. Venue was very cozy--in this huge cafe with organic teas, sandwiches and cookies. Bought a jar of home blended ginger/lemon/roobios tea that was served throughout the day. It smells divine.

xiangxiang, love your shoes! All this talk of shoes makes me want to go shoe shopping. Have been stuck in the office most days due to the extreme cold but vow to get out tomorrow as well as book some lunches with friends over the next couple of weeks. 

MrsJDS, I love watches in general. I tried on the H Heure watch last Oct but wasn't in love. Cape Cod was also so-so. Wanted one with long straps so badly but both styles are not for me. I didn't try the Medor but will try that when I visit Hawaii in March. 

Vigee, I admire your commitment to exercises. I've only been able to use the elliptical once a week--one session last night while DDs were taking their swimming lesson. I just asked DH to move my old one (stored somewhere in the basement) into his office which has a TV. This way I can use it at night after DDs go to bed and can also catch up on TV.

Julide, thanks so much for your masque suggestions! I'll have to check this out. 

Kate, may be ask for skincare samples from the store first. I go to Sephora and the SAs there are very helpful. They will make a sample of anything for you. Just ask and they happily do it. I also order from their website--sometimes starter sets or travel size. Sephora has a superb return policy--no questions ask. Right now I'm trying Living Proof hair products. They're pretty good but I'm not crazy about the scent.

MrsOwen, hope your preparation before class starts is going well. It'll be so invigorating learning new things. 

Hi to everyone!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> A *very* *good* point, *Vigee*!  I probably won't get it based on your astute observation.  Just today I snagged my CSGM on some dry skin on my index finger.  I hate when I get snags and I was so surprised that it happened!  I should be moisturizing more.



Awww, *MrsJDS*, so sorry to hear about your snag in your CSGM, that would ruin my day. Hopefully, it is a small one ~ maybe your SA can re-work it and get it removed. My SA volunteered to help me with a specific CSGM that was pulled on a necklace I always wear. When I return in February, I am going to bring it in to her. Also, maybe buy the Heure H watch but be very careful with it? Have always admired it's design and think that it is very distinctive, an H classic.

*FabF*, great suggestion about Sephora, love that store! If I can't find a lower-priced skin cream on eBay, Sephora online is my next stop. You are right, in-person they will give free samples of anything. It's a delight to shop there and try new skin/hair care lines. Living Proof? I do use one of their hair volume products and like it.  

*MrsO*, hope that you had a productive day and best of luck with your class!

*xiangxiang*, thanks again for the Ferragamo pics, still trying to find that stacked heel height. Thinking about them, they remind me of my pair of Walter Steiger heels ~ the only pair that are comfortable for me right now. So, maybe it is all about heel height and width, which add up to comfort and wearability. 

*etoile*, maybe the Sephora SAs can recommend a skin care line that will suit your skin type. They have a lot of training and really know the different brands. Might be worth asking them and trying a sample or two.

Watching the movie Guardians of the Galaxy now and even though it is sci-fi, I have to admit that I'm enjoying it. Chris Pratt is so darn cute, where is *Julide* right now? She would love him in this movie.

Hope that everyone has had a great day!


----------



## Suncatcher

Vigee - I have a pair of Walter Steiger - luxe leather but it never fit me properly (sling back - always fell off).  I can't bear to get rid of that pair as it is such a high quality shoe!

I'm going to try the cape cod as well. I look better with round face watches so we will see. I don't like what the fear of price increases does to me! Makes me buy stuff that I don't really need


----------



## biscuit1

Mrs.JDS, I have that H watch. Birthday gift from my brother ages ago. It does catch occasionally=wear short sleeves . I would wear it more often but too difficult to read the time on. I wear my Rolex 24/7 . It has survived me and barn for 27 years.
Personally , I would buy if you like it but not because of price increase.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Vigee - I have a pair of Walter Steiger - luxe leather but it never fit me properly (sling back - always fell off).  I can't bear to get rid of that pair as it is such a high quality shoe!
> 
> I'm going to try the cape cod as well. I look better with round face watches so we will see. I don't like what the fear of price increases does to me! Makes me buy stuff that I don't really need



*MrsJDS*, love the Cape Cod and the Arceau H watches. Saw an Arceau that had a diamond bezel a few years ago and fell in love with it immediately. Haven't seen anything remotely like it since. If you are going to buy an H watch this is definitely this is the time to do it, no pun intended. 

Still watching GOTG, it's a long sci-fi adventure.


----------



## biscuit1

Vigee, which model is watch with round face with Hermes saddle tack in center ?  I like the mens white face version of Arceau.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Vigee - I have a pair of Walter Steiger - luxe leather but it never fit me properly (sling back - always fell off).  I can't bear to get rid of that pair as it is such a high quality shoe!
> 
> I'm going to try the cape cod as well. I look better with round face watches so we will see. I don't like what the fear of price increases does to me! Makes me buy stuff that I don't really need


MrsJDS, missed your post on the CSGM. Sorry to hear about that. I found out a few days ago that one of my CSGMs has little pulls and I had no idea how it happened. I read somewhere on tPF that MaiTai's blog recommends a place (probably in Europe) that can fix it. I haven't looked it up yet. I'm kicking myself right now so can imagine how you may be feeling.  

I'm not sure I'm sold on H watches. DH and I are a bit of watch nuts and if I am not so addicted to H, I'll probably buy more watches.  IMHO for the price of an H watch, I can choose from other brands that specialize in watches. I like the designs but it seems pricey for fashion watches. The prices used to be a lot more reasonable but at today's price point, there are many other brands to choose from. I'm hiding behind a big rock as I write this. 

How was your dinner at a hot new restaurant last night? Any reco? I always want to try new places but only after I hear good reviews from people I know first.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*biscuit*, can't remember seeing an H watch with the H saddle tack in the middle but I do LOVE the mens Arceau watch. 

*MrsJDS*, was just on the H website and there is a Cape Cod Quantieme TGM that has a blue dial and a blue gator strap that is very attractive. If you like blue, this watch might be for you.

*FabF*, the place MT recommends is in Italy if I remember correctly. I have that blog page book-marked and can check on it later this evening.

Wait, just looked and here is the scarf restoration contact information:

CHANTAL RAMMENDO INVISIBILE 
Via Cernaia 6 - 20121 - Milano - ITALY
Phone: +39 02 29001310 
Mobile: +39 348 5851 365E-mail: chantal@rammendoinvisibile.com 
Web: http://www.rammendoinvisibile.com


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion, totally agree on Hermes watches. They do look nice but I think there are much better watches out there- made by watchmakers.


----------



## Suncatcher

Biscuit, FabF and Vigee - thanks for all of your thoughts!  I am convinced now that I will not get an H watch and just get a Rolex instead (which was always the plan).  I think I was going through some H shopping withdrawal waiting for my BB shawls to come in ... Biscuit and FabF, I agree with you that I should stick with watch manufacturers at the price point I am looking at so I will join you, FabF, behind the rock 

FabF - the resto was great.  It is the new outpost of a popular resto and is located at the Four Seasons.  If you need more info than this, I can PM you!

Ladies, thanks again!!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all, 

*MrsJDS, *I'm not a watch person but I did do a lot of research buying vintage for my Dad and I would concur with the other ladies to stick with the Rolex you wanted. I have successfully fixed a few pulls in my CSGMs, I take a fine sewing needle and basically gently pull the loose thread back into the weave working from closest to the pulled thread and working it back into place all along the pull. I think it's easiest to do on a busy pattern, like my zebra as it's easy to see where the different colored thread is out of line. Certainly I would send mine out if I got a serious hole but I think Rammendo is quite pricey, you might want to give it a try yourself if it's just a little snag. My SA said that they could send it out for me too, I may try that with my pre loved Kimonos which has two small holes as an experiment but in the Spring as I'm enjoying wearing it too much in the Winter.

So much to catch up on this thread! Because of this thread I put on hand lotion, twice today! I use the Living Proof  No Frizz line, I've never noticed the smell but I have a terrible sense of smell. I use the shampoo and conditioner and a serum. I've used them since they came out, I think about 6 years. I've tried different brands but always come back. I blow out my medium wavy long hair and this is perfect for me, the blow out holds up in our NE humidity and light rain. 

I find Sephora to be a great place to try new products, via their samples or because of the return policy. I've never had a problem, you can try a product for a month and bring it back. That's pretty rare these days and I sure hope they continue that. I don't abuse it but with skincare stuff, you never know how it will go. 

I'm sitting here thinking about what my "first day of school" outfit should be. I'm thinking of taking my De la Mer out for a spin but maybe I'll just take mod shots and you guys can tell me if I should keep it. After all the effort with the Ulysses, the class liaison informed me that we'll be receiving a special binder for class and don't need a notebook. I'm sure it will be hideous but I'm not sure that matters  I guess I no longer NEED the Ulysse especially since I already have a smaller one. More padding for the Kelly fund in that case. 

Etoile, I think you asked about the Fitbit? I think I started that convo as I've used mine for almost 2 years now, I use mine for calorie counting and weight loss but they're great motivation for getting moving more or being conscious of sleep patterns. It's a great gadget,  works well with iPhone and when I eat less calories than the number I burn during the day, I lose weight. I lost and kept off 25lbs last year and I'm trying for my last pounds this year. 

Hope everyone had a great day!!


----------



## etoile de mer

Good evening, all!

Regarding cashmere repairs, I've used a US company called "Without a Trace". The repairs they've done for me were on cashmere sweaters with holes. They expertly reweave damaged areas. I wonder if they could help with CSGM snags, etc&#8230; I imagine they would if asked, as they are wonderful to deal with. No issues with my CSGMs yet, but I know the time will come! One just can't be careful enough with them, they're just so delicate! :wondering

*Vigee* - Many thanks for the encouragement, so sweet of you! I certainly need it at this point! So great you've kept up with your exercise routine, yay! And so wonderful for you to be able to spend extended time with your daughters.  I bet they love having you there. 

*MrsO* and *MrsJDS* - I know nothing about "Working Hands", must investigate! And *MrsO*, many thanks for the Fitbit info! It sounds like an excellent motivator and tool for staying on track. Yay, for your success with it!

*MrsJDS* - Yes, must give the hot yoga a try at least once, but even better three times! We have a sauna at home that I haven't used regularly for a while. I'm going to start back using it tomorrow. At least I can start to get acclimated to the intense heat part, first!  Your son's school outing sounds like it was fun, and how sweet about the little girl wanting to sit next to you.  I have no personal experience with the H Hour watch, but Vigee's point about it easily snagging clothing made me cringe. So sorry about your CSGM snag, ugh!

*xingxiang* - Love your shoes, so elegant and classic. Like you, if I wear high heals they must be like these, no stilettos at all for me! So many high heels have gotten perilously high, and scary!

*Fabf* - Yay for doing the elliptical! And your idea to locate one for easy use sounds great. Exercise plans work best for me when I can easily work them into my day.

*Jadeite* - How are you? Hoping your settling in is going well!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Ladies, I have a question.  I'm thinking of getting an H Heure watch, only because I might as well get it before a potential price increase. I like the simplicity of it.  Only problem is, I do not need it.  I currently wear my Cartier Pasha as my everyday watch, as I have been for the last 10 years, and put on a diamond Longines in the evening.  I suspect that you will enable me to, but what do you really think?



*MrsJDS*, I know a lot of ladies (and gents) here love H watches. Although I love a lot of things done by H, I personally would not buy a watch from H. I am not a watch person and I only have two. A dressy Rolex and a casual Cartier. I know H has been selling watches for a long time and I am sure the quality is very very good. But I just can't get my head around that they are not a traditional watch maker. They don't make their own movements for example. I would put my money to a "proper" watch maker when it comes to watches. My next purchase will be a Patek Philippe. But if you love the look of H watches and money is not an issue then I say go for it. Another reason I am not sold on H watches is also I simply don't like watches with leather straps but H is famous for leather. So there.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> A *very* *good* point, *Vigee*!  I probably won't get it based on your astute observation.  Just today I snagged my CSGM on some dry skin on my index finger.  I hate when I get snags and I was so surprised that it happened!  I should be moisturizing more.



*MrsJDS*, oh no, I hate snagging my scarves / shawls too! I am normally super careful but it still happens occasionally. If it's not too bad then it's probably not very visible when you wear it. When it gets bad, you can try your H boutique to see if they will fix it for you.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> I can totally see why these would be your go-to shoe!!





Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, love your shoes! All this talk of shoes makes me want to go shoe shopping. Have been stuck in the office most days due to the extreme cold but vow to get out tomorrow as well as book some lunches with friends over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Hi to everyone!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, thanks again for the Ferragamo pics, still trying to find that stacked heel height. Thinking about them, they remind me of my pair of Walter Steiger heels ~ the only pair that are comfortable for me right now. So, maybe it is all about heel height and width, which add up to comfort and wearability.
> 
> Hope that everyone has had a great day!





etoile de mer said:


> Good evening, all!
> 
> *xingxiang* - Love your shoes, so elegant and classic. Like you, if I wear high heals they must be like these, no stilettos at all for me! So many high heels have gotten perilously high, and scary!



Thank you ladies! 

*etoile*, this is the only type of high heels I can wear these days. I would occasionally wear stilettos heels only if I know I would be sitting down most of the time. I sometimes see some girls in the street wearing super high CL and they can barely walk! I fear for them because they look like they are going to fall over any minute.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> I'm not sure I'm sold on H watches. DH and I are a bit of watch nuts and if I am not so addicted to H, I'll probably buy more watches.  IMHO for the price of an H watch, I can choose from other brands that specialize in watches. I like the designs but it seems pricey for fashion watches. The prices used to be a lot more reasonable but at today's price point, there are many other brands to choose from. I'm hiding behind a big rock as I write this.





biscuit1 said:


> Fabfashion, totally agree on Hermes watches. They do look nice but I think there are much better watches out there- made by watchmakers.





MrsJDS said:


> Biscuit, FabF and Vigee - thanks for all of your thoughts!  I am convinced now that I will not get an H watch and just get a Rolex instead (which was always the plan).  I think I was going through some H shopping withdrawal waiting for my BB shawls to come in ... Biscuit and FabF, I agree with you that I should stick with watch manufacturers at the price point I am looking at so I will join you, FabF, behind the rock
> 
> Ladies, thanks again!!



Ditto! I love my Rolex. You will love it!


----------



## biscuit1

Xiangxiang, thank you so much for hand product advice.Never connected the sunscreen  factor with the grease issue.
Love the shoes you posted.My heel days are over but I have an outrageous SBWE collection from my old life.
Rolex- I now have a  crocodile band for mine. The original band was white gold and with my tiny wrists (and excess links removed) it stretched out too much to wear. The plus to the metal was it could get wet washing horses or buckets but would always feel cold and bite my skin. The black band picks up on black face and sets off the bling on bezel and markers beautifully.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Good morning and good day, ladies!

Slept until 4:30am this morning, an all time record, am now having my multi-vitamin greens drink and checking in to see how everyone is doing.

H watches? Have nothing against H watches but Patek and Rolex are my favorites by far ~ a disclaimer here because I don't wear a watch ever. They irritate my wrist, I find that I am always checking the time and my iPhone is glued to my side with the time on it. As mentioned previously, have two H medor watches that usually go unworn. I like the idea of wearing a big mens watch as a fashion statement or a diamond bezel watch. That's where I would go if I was watching hunting. 

*etoile*, jealous of the sauna in your house! Would be in it everyday,love them and find a sauna so purifying. Usually I put a moisturizing mask or cream on my face while in a sauna ~ a esthetician told me that saunas can be very drying for the skin. Hope that you try hot yoga soon, please tell us all about it afterwards. 

*MrsJDS*, you will find something else to buy at H before the price increase  There is so much to love!

*MrsO*, sorry that you won't need a Ulysses for your class but glad that you have more funds for your K40.

*xiangxiang*, another busy day for you? Still searching for those Ferragamos with the staked heel. Thanks again.

*biscuit*, what adventures are you up to these days?

*Jadeite*, *Julide *, *kate* and *chincac,* hello!


----------



## chicinthecity777

biscuit1 said:


> Xiangxiang, thank you so much for hand product advice.Never connected the sunscreen  factor with the grease issue.
> Love the shoes you posted.My heel days are over but I have an outrageous SBWE collection from my old life.
> Rolex- I now have a  crocodile band for mine. The original band was white gold and with my tiny wrists (and excess links removed) it stretched out too much to wear. The plus to the metal was it could get wet washing horses or buckets but would always feel cold and bite my skin. The black band picks up on black face and sets off the bling on bezel and markers beautifully.



*biscuit*, any time my dear! Yep I feel the same way that my stilettos days are truly over. Your croc strap Rolex sounds amazing. Is the croc OK with water? Croc is the only leather strap I would consider for a watch apart from a bracelet.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good morning and good day, ladies!
> 
> Slept until 4:30am this morning, an all time record, am now having my multi-vitamin greens drink and checking in to see how everyone is doing.
> 
> H watches? Have nothing against H watches but Patek and Rolex are my favorites by far ~ a disclaimer here because I don't wear a watch ever. They irritate my wrist, I find that I am always checking the time and my iPhone is glued to my side with the time on it. As mentioned previously, have two H medor watches that usually go unworn. I like the idea of wearing a big mens watch as a fashion statement or a diamond bezel watch. That's where I would go if I was watching hunting.
> 
> *etoile*, jealous of the sauna in your house! Would be in it everyday,love them and find a sauna so purifying. Usually I put a moisturizing mask or cream on my face while in a sauna ~ a esthetician told me that saunas can be very drying for the skin. Hope that you try hot yoga soon, please tell us all about it afterwards.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, you will find something else to buy at H before the price increase  There is so much to love!
> 
> *MrsO*, sorry that you won't need a Ulysses for your class but glad that you have more funds for your K40.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, another busy day for you? Still searching for those Ferragamos with the staked heel. Thanks again.
> 
> *biscuit*, what adventures are you up to these days?
> 
> *Jadeite*, *Julide *, *kate* and *chincac,* hello!



*Vigee*, I never used to wear a watch until I got my Rolex. Now I feel naked without one!


----------



## biscuit1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *biscuit*, any time my dear! Yep I feel the same way that my stilettos days are truly over. Your croc strap Rolex sounds amazing. Is the croc OK with water? Croc is the only leather strap I would consider for a watch apart from a bracelet.



The croc manages ok. If it gets wet , it dries out fine. I use the Reptan on it occasionally. When it gets too tired looking, I buy a new one. It is an easy fix compared to replacing the white gold which would just stretch out again.

I find that wearing a watch keeps me on track as to what I'm getting accomplished (or not!)
and looking at iphone just gives me current time.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ladies, if I ever buy another watch it will certainly have to be totally blinged out, just sayin' 

Hmm, now you have me thinking about this year's birthday gift! Ladies, you are quite the enablers.


----------



## biscuit1

Hi Vigee !  I am looking online to sell bling I will never wear again while waiting to leave for vet.

How is life in LA this morning ?


----------



## biscuit1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, if I ever buy another watch it will certainly have to be totally blinged out, just sayin'
> 
> Hmm, now you have me thinking about this year's birthday gift! Ladies, you are quite the enablers.



Get the blinged out one . You will feel totally dressed even lounging in comfort wear at home.
It's always nice to see the sparkles.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Life is very good and relaxing, too, now that I have the housekeeping situation under control on both the East Coast and the West Coast. Whew, for a hot minute I thought that I was doing double duty cleaning and organizing. Not complaining, I take these things as they come but am really glad that they are happily resolved.

Today, my eldest DD is taking the morning off from work, so we will be doing errands and going out to eat lunch. Sad to say that neither of us cook, so that leaves only one or two options ~ delivery or a near-by restaurant. We seem to be eating a lot of sushi these days, so my guess is that we will end up at Katsuya in Brentwood. Oh, and I am planning on stopping at H to look at the S/S 15 BB CSGMs that they have in-stock. Want to wait and buy these from my local H SA but would like to see them IRL and THINK about them instead of my usual pay-and-run routine. This would be a nice change. 

What are you doing today?


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello, ladies! I'm heading out to window shop and pick up some lunch in a few minutes. Getting cabin fever! 

Vigee, have a wonderful outing and lunch with your DD. So sweet of her to take the morning off. Let us know how your visit at H goes.

biscuit, not sure which style Rolex you have but can you get the steel & white gold straps? Mine has that so the straps don't stretch. 

xiangxiang, I love Cartier watches. My first was gifted to me by DH as a wedding present. Still looks good after all these years. I also found a vintage 70s Tank watch from my mom's drawer when I was digging around in them a number of years back. She rarely wore it as it has croc straps and she prefers metal. It was in the bottom of her costume jewelry box. Funny, isn't it? Also found a Trinity ring in there too. Got Cartier to spa them both and got new croc straps for the watch only to put the whole watch in the washing machine a few days later.  The watch part was fine although I had to get it looked at but the straps now look vintage. Haven't changed the straps yet as I also prefer metal. Which PP watch model are you looking at? I have the 24 and it's perfect for day to day. I sometimes wear it with my semi-formal when I don't want to wear lady-like/more delicate watches. The bracelet is wider and it took me sometimes to get used to the feel.

Thanks, Vigee and etoile on the info on cashmere restoration. I'll also ask my SA the next time I'm in the store if they can do anything or have anyone local they can recommend. 

etoile, if I can do elliptical, you can do hot yoga too.  May be there'll be scantily clad hot yogi in hot yoga classes.  Sorry I need to get out of this office as my mind is in the gutter. 

MrsJDS, you'll love the Rolex watch. Which one are you thinking of? Mine is an everyday style. The only qualm I have now is that I can't see the time too well now that my eyes are beginning to need reading glasses. I got mine about 8 or so years ago and now I wish I got a medium. I'll pm you on the resto. BTW, ebay is slow. I should have listed before Christmas. But I'm not in a rush and the listing fee is only 30 cents so I'll just leave them there until they're sold. I listed another paddock charm last night and it didn't take long at all. I will try to put up my LV bags tonight. The time consuming part is taking photos and writing description.

MrsOwen, I'd love to try fixing my CSGM but all thumbs with threads and needles. Glad you have more K40 fund now that you don't need a Ulysse. I still find I like writing in my own notebook instead of a binder (trying to steer you wrong here, hehe). 

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> Hi Vigee ! I am looking online to sell bling I will never wear again while waiting to leave for vet.
> 
> How is life in LA this morning ?


 
I was so relieved when I found out I was having girls when I was preggo. I wasn't sure what I was going to do with my bling if I didn't have DDs. Sorry no treasure trove here, MrsJDS, but I used to love collecting jewelry and watches before H . Now with DDs, I'm starting to buy jewelry again to mark milestones. My logic to DH is that it's for them down the road. There are 2 to buy for after all. Lol.

Hope your dog is okay.


----------



## Suncatcher

So many Rolex lovers/wearers in the café!!!  I also love Patek Phillipe but I've promised DH one first   I love the Day-Date II with a light blue face but it comes with a platinum band and it is way too big.  I also like the Date-Just II which is what I will probably end up getting. 


*Xiangxiang* - My DH would echo your comment about H not making their own movements and so that is not ideal.  I'm with you in that I am not a fan of watches with leather straps but I was thinking that I might try to change that with an H watch (when I was momentarily thinking about getting one).  Which PP model do you like?


*MrsO* - thanks for the wonderful tip about fixing pulls!  I'm going to try it on my one of my scarves.  I have to say, I have a hunch that all of my scarves have snags (horrors of horrors I know).  Maybe it's because I am too hard on them, or that I wear them a lot.  I don't really want to find out whether my hunch is true or not but given that I snagged my CSGM on a dry finger yesterday I can only imagine what other damage I have done.


*FabF* - OMG re Cartier tank in the washer!  I gasped when I read that!  I will check out the 24 model too.  And what a treasure trove you found in your mom's drawer!  I can picture your DDs doing the same in your drawers one day!!!


*Vigee* - how can one go wrong eating too much sushi?!?  I don't cook anymore but I used to cook a lot when I was much younger.  Somehow every person who has ever worked in our home has been/is an excellent cook!  BTW I can't wait to read about your H shopping trip.    I'm going to pop into my H next week.


*Etoile* - silly question, but could you do some yoga poses while in your sauna - so that it is like doing hot yoga?!?  If I had a sauna at home I would do that as I don't like the ick factor of sweaty people around me when I work out in a contained hot room!  BTW you can get "Working Hands" at Home Depot, Rona or similar stores.  Definitely not available at NM or Saks LOL!


*Biscuit* - that's what I like about Rolex - that you can be tough with it and it handles well and looks fabulous.  I'm surprised to hear that the gold strap would stretch out (or maybe I read that incorrectly). Definitely not getting an H watch if one should only wear short sleeves with it!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> So many Rolex lovers/wearers in the café!!!  I also love Patek Phillipe but I've promised DH one first   I love the Day-Date II with a light blue face but it comes with a platinum band and it is way too big.  I also like the Date-Just II which is what I will probably end up getting.
> 
> 
> *Xiangxiang* - My DH would echo your comment about H not making their own movements and so that is not ideal.  I'm with you in that I am not a fan of watches with leather straps but I was thinking that I might try to change that with an H watch (when I was momentarily thinking about getting one).  Which PP model do you like?
> 
> 
> *MrsO* - thanks for the wonderful tip about fixing pulls!  I'm going to try it on my one of my scarves.  I have to say, I have a hunch that all of my scarves have snags (horrors of horrors I know).  Maybe it's because I am too hard on them, or that I wear them a lot.  I don't really want to find out whether my hunch is true or not but given that I snagged my CSGM on a dry finger yesterday I can only imagine what other damage I have done.
> 
> 
> *FabF* - OMG re Cartier tank in the washer!  I gasped when I read that!  I will check out the 24 model too.  And what a treasure trove you found in your mom's drawer!  I can picture your DDs doing the same in your drawers one day!!!
> 
> 
> *Vigee* - how can one go wrong eating too much sushi?!?  I don't cook anymore but I used to cook a lot when I was much younger.  Somehow every person who has ever worked in our home has been/is an excellent cook!  BTW I can't wait to read about your H shopping trip.    I'm going to pop into my H next week.
> 
> 
> *Etoile* - silly question, but could you do some yoga poses while in your sauna - so that it is like doing hot yoga?!?  If I had a sauna at home I would do that as I don't like the ick factor of sweaty people around me when I work out in a contained hot room!  BTW you can get "Working Hands" at Home Depot, Rona or similar stores.  Definitely not available at NM or Saks LOL!
> 
> 
> *Biscuit* - that's what I like about Rolex - that you can be tough with it and it handles well and looks fabulous.  I'm surprised to hear that the gold strap would stretch out (or maybe I read that incorrectly). Definitely not getting an H watch if one should only wear short sleeves with it!!!



MrsJDS, I was so bummed about the Tank even now that I'm thinking about it.  I'd love it if my DDs love jewelry, watches and handbags & shoes as much as I do. My DH and I have been gifting each DD on their birthday a piece of jewelry so that when they're grown they'll have a small collection to start with. Hopefully they don't sell them! Gasp! 

I like my Rolex but it's not my #1 favourite. It could be that I find it's hard to read time on the smaller black dial. My other watches have larger white dial which is easier to read. My all time favorite is the IWC Devinci chronograph that they don't make anymore in ladies. It's medium sized and has the complications including a moon phase found in mens complicated watches but in an elegant casing. Always get compliments especially from watch connoisseur whenever I wear it. Right now I'm thinking whether I should ask for a watch, a bling or something special H for our big anniversay next year. I've been hinting to DH that an H handbag will have the same enduring value like a watch/jewelry but he just raised his eyebrows. I think it'll end up being a watch. 

Xiangxiang, the croc straps will likely spot if come into contact with water just like croc bags I'd think?


----------



## chicinthecity777

biscuit1 said:


> The croc manages ok. If it gets wet , it dries out fine. I use the Reptan on it occasionally. When it gets too tired looking, I buy a new one. It is an easy fix compared to replacing the white gold which would just stretch out again.
> 
> I find that wearing a watch keeps me on track as to what I'm getting accomplished (or not!)
> and looking at iphone just gives me current time.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, if I ever buy another watch it will certainly have to be totally blinged out, just sayin'
> 
> Hmm, now you have me thinking about this year's birthday gift! Ladies, you are quite the enablers.



I am all for blingy watches! I don't do dainty jewellery so there!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Hello, ladies! I'm heading out to window shop and pick up some lunch in a few minutes. Getting cabin fever!
> 
> biscuit, not sure which style Rolex you have but can you get the steel & white gold straps? Mine has that so the straps don't stretch.
> 
> xiangxiang, I love Cartier watches. My first was gifted to me by DH as a wedding present. Still looks good after all these years. I also found a vintage 70s Tank watch from my mom's drawer when I was digging around in them a number of years back. She rarely wore it as it has croc straps and she prefers metal. It was in the bottom of her costume jewelry box. Funny, isn't it? Also found a Trinity ring in there too. Got Cartier to spa them both and got new croc straps for the watch only to put the whole watch in the washing machine a few days later.  The watch part was fine although I had to get it looked at but the straps now look vintage. Haven't changed the straps yet as I also prefer metal. Which PP watch model are you looking at? I have the 24 and it's perfect for day to day. I sometimes wear it with my semi-formal when I don't want to wear lady-like/more delicate watches. The bracelet is wider and it took me sometimes to get used to the feel.
> 
> MrsJDS, you'll love the Rolex watch. Which one are you thinking of? Mine is an everyday style. The only qualm I have now is that I can't see the time too well now that my eyes are beginning to need reading glasses. I got mine about 8 or so years ago and now I wish I got a medium. I'll pm you on the resto. BTW, ebay is slow. I should have listed before Christmas. But I'm not in a rush and the listing fee is only 30 cents so I'll just leave them there until they're sold. I listed another paddock charm last night and it didn't take long at all. I will try to put up my LV bags tonight. The time consuming part is taking photos and writing description.
> 
> MrsOwen, I'd love to try fixing my CSGM but all thumbs with threads and needles. Glad you have more K40 fund now that you don't need a Ulysse. I still find I like writing in my own notebook instead of a binder (trying to steer you wrong here, hehe).
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!



Fabfashion, what treasures you found in your mom's jewellery box! And Cartier watch in washing machine!!! I am thinking about PP twenty 4 as well. I like the wide bracelet on the SS model. Like I said, I don't do dainty.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> So many Rolex lovers/wearers in the café!!!  I also love Patek Phillipe but I've promised DH one first   I love the Day-Date II with a light blue face but it comes with a platinum band and it is way too big.  I also like the Date-Just II which is what I will probably end up getting.
> 
> 
> *Xiangxiang* - My DH would echo your comment about H not making their own movements and so that is not ideal.  I'm with you in that I am not a fan of watches with leather straps but I was thinking that I might try to change that with an H watch (when I was momentarily thinking about getting one).  Which PP model do you like?
> 
> *Biscuit* - that's what I like about Rolex - that you can be tough with it and it handles well and looks fabulous.  I'm surprised to hear that the gold strap would stretch out (or maybe I read that incorrectly). Definitely not getting an H watch if one should only wear short sleeves with it!!!





Fabfashion said:


> MrsJDS, I was so bummed about the Tank even now that I'm thinking about it.  I'd love it if my DDs love jewelry, watches and handbags & shoes as much as I do. My DH and I have been gifting each DD on their birthday a piece of jewelry so that when they're grown they'll have a small collection to start with. Hopefully they don't sell them! Gasp!
> 
> I like my Rolex but it's not my #1 favourite. It could be that I find it's hard to read time on the smaller black dial. My other watches have larger white dial which is easier to read. My all time favorite is the IWC Devinci chronograph that they don't make anymore in ladies. It's medium sized and has the complications including a moon phase found in mens complicated watches but in an elegant casing. Always get compliments especially from watch connoisseur whenever I wear it. Right now I'm thinking whether I should ask for a watch, a bling or something special H for our big anniversay next year. I've been hinting to DH that an H handbag will have the same enduring value like a watch/jewelry but he just raised his eyebrows. I think it'll end up being a watch.
> 
> Xiangxiang, the croc straps will likely spot if come into contact with water just like croc bags I'd think?



Regarding the Rolex watch bracelet stretching, if I remember correctly from my SO (a real watch fanatic), it's an issue on older models. Rolex changed the way they construct the bracelets at some point and it should no longer be a problem. I could be wrong though. Mine is a mid size datejust two tone with diamond markers and Haitian black MOP face. I have been wearing it constantly and no stretch on the bracelets. Maybe it's because it has SS in the bracelet, like *FabF* said.

I can't decide if I buy a PP twenty 4, which face should I get, black, white or blue? I know it's a starter PP but I really like the shape and how it curves around your wrist.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Regarding the Rolex watch bracelet stretching, if I remember correctly from my SO (a real watch fanatic), it's an issue on older models. Rolex changed the way they construct the bracelets at some point and it should no longer be a problem. I could be wrong though. Mine is a mid size datejust two tone with diamond markers and Haitian black MOP face. I have been wearing it constantly and no stretch on the bracelets. Maybe it's because it has SS in the bracelet, like *FabF* said.
> 
> I can't decide if I buy a PP twenty 4, which face should I get, black, white or blue? I know it's a starter PP but I really like the shape and how it curves around your wrist.



Xiangxiang, you may to want to try all the faces first. When the 24 was first launched, it was available only in SS and the gold versions weren't introduced until a few years after. A little odd as I'd have thought they would launch precious metals first. So you're not getting an introductory version, you're grttng the original.  The launch ad featured a gray face and I wanted one very badly. It was sold out everywhere. When I finally tried it on, it didn't look good on and white face was better on me. You'll love this watch! It's a statement piece and the craftsmanship can't be beat.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Regarding the Rolex watch bracelet stretching, if I remember correctly from my SO (a real watch fanatic), it's an issue on older models. Rolex changed the way they construct the bracelets at some point and it should no longer be a problem. I could be wrong though. Mine is a mid size datejust two tone with diamond markers and Haitian black MOP face. I have been wearing it constantly and no stretch on the bracelets. Maybe it's because it has SS in the bracelet, like *FabF* said.
> 
> *I can't decide if I buy a PP twenty 4, which face should I get, black, white or blue? I know it's a starter PP but I really like the shape and how it curves around your wrist.*



*xiangxiang*, love the PP Twenty~4 and IMO you can't go wrong with either a black or white dial. Although, I think that I prefer the white dial a little bit more.

Pics, girlfriend, after you get it.


----------



## Suncatcher

Oh no!  All you ladies are making me research my Rolex watch!  I'm spending more time looking at the Rolex website than the Hermes website!!!


*Xiangxiang* - there is no such thing as a starter PP!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Oh no!  All you ladies are making me research my Rolex watch!  I'm spending more time looking at the Rolex website than the Hermes website!!!
> 
> 
> *Xiangxiang* - there is no such thing as a starter PP!



MrsJDS, just think how amazing it will look with your H! 

On another topic, is there a trick to keeping the Farandole from sliding? I wore my 120 today and did the double loop. One of the two loops kept dropping down leaving the other loop right up my neck. Anyone has tips on how to keep it in place?


----------



## MSO13

Hi all,

I am wiped out from a long day of class. After seeing the amount of materials in the class binder, there's no way a Ulysee would cut it. I would go through so many inserts!

It's an interesting group dynamic, all entrepreneurs in one room with many different types of personalities. I already have a great idea for a new product which I'm excited to start planning, I think it's going to start a whole new category of my business. I got recruited into this program almost 2 years ago but I finally feel ready for all the exciting changes it's sure to bring. 

I'm going to eat some dinner and try to get to bed early. Another 8am to 5 day tomorrow! 

I am so not a watch person but I love looking at them and I bet you ladies wear yours well!


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am wiped out from a long day of class. After seeing the amount of materials in the class binder, there's no way a Ulysee would cut it. I would go through so many inserts!
> 
> It's an interesting group dynamic, all entrepreneurs in one room with many different types of personalities. I already have a great idea for a new product which I'm excited to start planning, I think it's going to start a whole new category of my business. I got recruited into this program almost 2 years ago but I finally feel ready for all the exciting changes it's sure to bring.
> 
> I'm going to eat some dinner and try to get to bed early. Another 8am to 5 day tomorrow!
> 
> I am so not a watch person but I love looking at them and I bet you ladies wear yours well!


MrsO - I can see that you are being energized and stimulated by your studies and that your creative juices are flowing.  That is so fantastic!  Hopefully the different types of personalities is a positive   School is sometimes more draining than work so do rest up each night!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am wiped out from a long day of class. After seeing the amount of materials in the class binder, there's no way a Ulysee would cut it. I would go through so many inserts!
> 
> It's an interesting group dynamic, all entrepreneurs in one room with many different types of personalities. I already have a great idea for a new product which I'm excited to start planning, I think it's going to start a whole new category of my business. I got recruited into this program almost 2 years ago but I finally feel ready for all the exciting changes it's sure to bring.
> 
> I'm going to eat some dinner and try to get to bed early. Another 8am to 5 day tomorrow!
> 
> I am so not a watch person but I love looking at them and I bet you ladies wear yours well!


MrsO, your class sounds invigorating! So excited for you on your new idea! Sure there will be more before your course is over. It must be stimulating to be with other dynamic entrepreneurs. I can just imagine the energy in the room. Rest well and love to hear more of your progress.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Xiangxiang, you may to want to try all the faces first. When the 24 was first launched, it was available only in SS and the gold versions weren't introduced until a few years after. A little odd as I'd have thought they would launch precious metals first. So you're not getting an introductory version, you're grttng the original.  The launch ad featured a gray face and I wanted one very badly. It was sold out everywhere. When I finally tried it on, it didn't look good on and white face was better on me. You'll love this watch! It's a statement piece and the craftsmanship can't be beat.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, love the PP Twenty~4 and IMO you can't go wrong with either a black or white dial. Although, I think that I prefer the white dial a little bit more.
> 
> Pics, girlfriend, after you get it.





MrsJDS said:


> Oh no!  All you ladies are making me research my Rolex watch!  I'm spending more time looking at the Rolex website than the Hermes website!!!
> 
> 
> *Xiangxiang* - there is no such thing as a starter PP!



Ladies! Thank you for the encouragements! *MrsJDS *is right, there is no such thing as a starter PP!  I like *Fabfashion*'s choice of word, original! I just meant the SS Twenty4 was the cheapest PP! To be honest, I am never sure about buying an all gold bracelet watch simply because 1) the weight; 2) all gold is soft. I would worry about it too much and not wearing it. I don't mind the casing being gold. 

*Vigee*, I think I am leaning towards white at the moment. Simply because I want a bit variety from Rolex which has a black face. 

*MrsJDS*, you will look fabulous with a Rolex! Are you thinking about a small or a big watch. If you like the look of a big watch, I strongly recommend a SS Daytona! It's a man's watch with a very sporty look but I just love it on a woman! But if you are looking for something daintier then it won't be suitable...


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am wiped out from a long day of class. After seeing the amount of materials in the class binder, there's no way a Ulysee would cut it. I would go through so many inserts!
> 
> It's an interesting group dynamic, all entrepreneurs in one room with many different types of personalities. I already have a great idea for a new product which I'm excited to start planning, I think it's going to start a whole new category of my business. I got recruited into this program almost 2 years ago but I finally feel ready for all the exciting changes it's sure to bring.
> 
> I'm going to eat some dinner and try to get to bed early. Another 8am to 5 day tomorrow!
> 
> I am so not a watch person but I love looking at them and I bet you ladies wear yours well!



*MrsOwen*, your class sounds highly interesting! I am sure you will get a lot from it! Keep us posted!


----------



## Hed Kandi

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies! Thank you for the encouragements! *MrsJDS *is right, there is no such thing as a starter PP!  I like *Fabfashion*'s choice of word, original! I just meant the SS Twenty4 was the cheapest PP! To be honest, I am never sure about buying an all gold bracelet watch simply because 1) the weight; 2) all gold is soft. I would worry about it too much and not wearing it. I don't mind the casing being gold.
> 
> *Vigee*, I think I am leaning towards white at the moment. Simply because I want a bit variety from Rolex which has a black face.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, you will look fabulous with a Rolex! Are you thinking about a small or a big watch. If you like the look of a big watch, I strongly recommend a SS Daytona! It's a man's watch with a very sporty look but I just love it on a woman! But if you are looking for something daintier then it won't be suitable...



PP Twenty4 is so pretty and a true classic! I agree with Vigee - I'm for the white face.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hed Kandi said:


> PP Twenty4 is so pretty and a true classic! I agree with Vigee - I'm for the white face.



Thank you honey!


----------



## Mindi B

Hi, guys!  Don't have much to contribute lately, but I'm lurking and enjoying the conversation.  MrsOwen, your new class sounds really exciting!  I love taking classes--I can feel my brain expand when I do!  I hope you check in often and share what you're learning!
I want pictures of people's watches!  I have a number of cheap, silly watches, a couple of decent (not great) ones (including a Kelly with the double-tour strap and a Medor), and SOMEDAY would like one, really fabulous, wear-it-all-the-time watch, so I am interested in learning from you all!
I managed to gain two pounds AFTER the holidays (how in the world did I do THAT?), so am trying to get back on the daily workout bandwagon and learn to live with the restricted calories that are now necessary for me to weigh what I want.  It is not fun to be hungry most of the time, but I think it is less fun to hate how I look, so I'm trying to find a happy and realistic middle ground.  Not easy.  Especially since I love looking at fashion, and let's face it, the people who are the faces of fashion, whether professional models, bloggers, or celebrities, do not have mainstream body types.  They make me feel bad.    I need to get out more and look at REAL PEOPLE, to remind myself that I am, er, normal. 
Gosh, that was a long post.  Back to lurking!


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> Hi, guys! Don't have much to contribute lately, but I'm lurking and enjoying the conversation. MrsOwen, your new class sounds really exciting! I love taking classes--I can feel my brain expand when I do! I hope you check in often and share what you're learning!
> I want pictures of people's watches! I have a number of cheap, silly watches, a couple of decent (not great) ones (including a Kelly with the double-tour strap and a Medor), and SOMEDAY would like one, really fabulous, wear-it-all-the-time watch, so I am interested in learning from you all!
> I managed to gain two pounds AFTER the holidays (how in the world did I do THAT?), so am trying to get back on the daily workout bandwagon and learn to live with the restricted calories that are now necessary for me to weigh what I want. It is not fun to be hungry most of the time, but I think it is less fun to hate how I look, so I'm trying to find a happy and realistic middle ground. Not easy. Especially since I love looking at fashion, and let's face it, the people who are the faces of fashion, whether professional models, bloggers, or celebrities, do not have mainstream body types. They make me feel bad.  I need to get out more and look at REAL PEOPLE, to remind myself that I am, er, normal.
> Gosh, that was a long post. Back to lurking!


 
Hi Mindi, so nice to see you stopping by. I gave up trying to keep to my wedding day weight years ago. My wedding dress is still hung in the closet but no way I'm ever going to fit into it.  I think I read that people generally gain 1 lb per year of marriage or at least that's what I'm telling myself.  Now I'm trying to cut back on my chocolate intake. I've been tracking what I eat on Myfitnesspal app and my regular food intake is fine but I'm eating like 300-400 calories of chocolate a day and that's not counting desserts if I eat any! Oops. I'm going to need to use the elliptical all day long just to burn that off. I'm sure you read about drinking warm water before eating meals to feel fuller so I'm drinking warm water all day long right now. Lol.

Would love to see pics of your kelly watch and medor on the wrist prettly please. I've been looking at the Medor. How do you like it? 

Happy Friday, everyone!  What's everyone plan for the day and the weekend? 

Vigee, how was your visit to H?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Hi, guys!  Don't have much to contribute lately, but I'm lurking and enjoying the conversation.  MrsOwen, your new class sounds really exciting!  I love taking classes--I can feel my brain expand when I do!  I hope you check in often and share what you're learning!
> I want pictures of people's watches!  I have a number of cheap, silly watches, a couple of decent (not great) ones (including a Kelly with the double-tour strap and a Medor), and SOMEDAY would like one, really fabulous, wear-it-all-the-time watch, so I am interested in learning from you all!
> I managed to gain two pounds AFTER the holidays (how in the world did I do THAT?), so am trying to get back on the daily workout bandwagon and learn to live with the restricted calories that are now necessary for me to weigh what I want.  It is not fun to be hungry most of the time, but I think it is less fun to hate how I look, so I'm trying to find a happy and realistic middle ground.  Not easy.  Especially since I love looking at fashion, and let's face it, the people who are the faces of fashion, whether professional models, bloggers, or celebrities, do not have mainstream body types.  They make me feel bad.    I need to get out more and look at REAL PEOPLE, to remind myself that I am, er, normal.
> Gosh, that was a long post.  Back to lurking!



Hi *Mindi B*, I have already posted my watches here so nothing new here. But here is the Cartier:

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=25309841&postcount=2396

And here are some photos of my Rolex. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=20054169&postcount=2

As for putting on the pounds, I haven't weight myself after Christmas.  I am sticking to a salad based lunch routine for now and see how long that will last. I am sure you are slim *Mindi B*! Don't pressure yourself too much, my dear!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy TGIF ladies!!!

Well, there is so much content on this thread that it is difficult to know where to begin or could it be the chocolate FOOD COMA that I am in this morning after too many sweets last night? I rarely eat chocolate or sweets except for my macaroons and went overboard last night. I am feeling the pain today! This is not fun and I am trying to rally as my eldest DD and I have a busy day scheduled.

*Mindi*, actually am all in favor of you dieting and am here to be supportive! Just finished losing 10 pounds and am looking to lose 5 more. It's a fact that as we grow older and our metabolism slows down ~ weight gain is easy but not inevitable and losing it is hard. I really struggled to lose my weight and think that I even mentioned it on this cafe thread. My DDs can eat so much and while I am here in LA, I have to be pretty careful about my diet. Not easy, i.e. food coma today!

*xiangxiang*, looked at the links to your watches and the PP twenty~four will fit right in to your beautiful collection, regardless of the color dial that you choose. I admire watches and pens but cannot collect them as I lose every single one that I buy. So, I will live vicariously through you ladies as you build your collections. 

*MrsO*, your new class sounds wonderful and invigorating. Totally impressed with the amount of energy that you have on a daily basis! Congrats on your new product idea, that is a major feat in itself. Keep us posted on how it is going. 

*MrsJDS*, I think that you asked about my visit to H, although I might be wrong. Did not get there yesterday and am aiming for later today or tomorrow latest. This trip to H will only be a scouting visit because as I mentioned before, my local SA does get all of my H business unless I see something on eBay that has an amazing low price. Still, am looking forward to seeing the new S/S 15 scarves and there is a pair of rouge Karlotta sandals that I am interested in trying on for size.

*FabF*, how are your eBay sales going? Are you doing the elliptical machine while watching TV? I have missed 2 days at the gym because my eldest DD is off of work and I feel terribly guilty. Believe it or not, I actually MISS it, lol. ~ must remember that tomorrow when I am there.

The weather is absolutely wonderful here and I am totally enjoying both of my DDs. They are such a joy. Hope that everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi *Mindi B*, I have already posted my watches here so nothing new here. But here is the Cartier:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=25309841&postcount=2396
> 
> And here are some photos of my Rolex.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=20054169&postcount=2
> 
> As for putting on the pounds, I haven't weight myself after Christmas.  I am sticking to a salad based lunch routine for now and see how long that will last. I am sure you are slim *Mindi B*! Don't pressure yourself too much, my dear!


 
Thanks for sharing the pics, xiangxiang. We have a similar taste in watches.  I have the same Cartier, mine has a yellow gold ring around the face and was a wedding gift from DH so many moons ago. When the shiny part got all scratched up, I took it in and they polish it up again like new. If I were to buy a Rolex again, I'll probably get a medium size like yours. I also like the Rolex zebra watch but no money tree (I think I'll need a whole forest). 

By the way, I think a platinum band on a watch shouldn't stretch. My mom has a couple watches in platinum that are vintage now but they don't stretch as far as I can tell. 

This is what I'm wearing today.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics, xiangxiang. We have a similar taste in watches.  I have the same Cartier, mine has a yellow gold ring around the face and was a wedding gift from DH so many moons ago. When the shiny part got all scratched up, I took it in and they polish it up again like new. If I were to buy a Rolex again, I'll probably get a medium size like yours. I also like the Rolex zebra watch but no money tree (I think I'll need a whole forest).
> 
> By the way, I think a platinum band on a watch shouldn't stretch. My mom has a couple watches in platinum that are vintage now but they don't stretch as far as I can tell.
> 
> This is what I'm wearing today.



Love your rolex with the black dial and blinged-out, *FabF*! A great pic.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your rolex with the black dial and blinged-out, *FabF*! A great pic.


 
Thanks, Vigee!  

Your chocolate coma sounds like the kind of thing I'd say.  If I can get chocolate and Coke Zero through IV drips while I'm working, I'll be all set. hehe.

Ebay is going ever so slowly. I only posted them at cost and to cover ebay and paypal fees. I think before Christmas would have been a better timing but I also noticed that charms don't move quickly anyways. I also think auction style that starts low gets more action than buy it now which is the format I chose. I'm still undecided about letting go of my 2 LV bags. They're the kind of styles that my DDs may like when they're teenagers but I just can't tell. What if they don't like either bag? I also found another red suede BV that I only carried once buried in my closet. It was a gift from DH when he was on a biz trip. He called me to describe it and I said okay but it's a bit bohemian for me once I saw it. Not sure if he'd be offended if I let it go. He never noticed if I don't use something.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, Vigee!
> 
> Your chocolate coma sounds like the kind of thing I'd say.  If I can get chocolate and Coke Zero through IV drips while I'm working, I'll be all set. hehe.
> 
> Ebay is going ever so slowly. I only posted them at cost and to cover ebay and paypal fees. I think before Christmas would have been a better timing but I also noticed that charms don't move quickly anyways. I also think auction style that starts low gets more action than buy it now which is the format I chose. I'm still undecided about letting go of my 2 LV bags. They're the kind of styles that my DDs may like when they're teenagers but I just can't tell. What if they don't like either bag? I also found another red suede BV that I only carried once buried in my closet. It was a gift from DH when he was on a biz trip. He called me to describe it and I said okay but it's a bit bohemian for me once I saw it. Not sure if he'd be offended if I let it go. He never noticed if I don't use something.



Your DH will not notice that the red suede BV bag is long gone after you sell it, *FabF*! Hard to say, whether your DDs will use your LV bags, mine will not and I am going to sell mine as soon as I get home from LA. Thanks for the idea! On eBay, I will only sell BIN and have never had much of a problem. Some items, I have to list a few times but my listings are short and always over a weekend to capture a bigger audience. Not that I am the most experienced eBay seller because I am not.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Your DH will not notice that the red suede BV bag is long gone after you sell it,* *FabF*! Hard to say, whether your DDs will use your LV bags, mine will not and I am going to sell mine as soon as I get home from LA. Thanks for the idea! On eBay, I will only sell BIN and have never had much of a problem. Some items, I have to list a few times but my listings are short and always over a weekend to capture a bigger audience. Not that I am the most experienced eBay seller because I am not.


 
You're probably very right, Vigee. I'm not even sure if he remembers that I have it.  When I go out with DH, it's with DDs too and I'd be carrying my mommy tote--either Longchamps or Tod's. Do you find short listings work well? Is this the 3 or the 5 days? I may try that when I list non-H bags.

I'm hoping DH will move the elliptical this weekend so I can use it more often. So far I'm just trying to walk more. This Fitbit thing works in a psychological way. I don't even look at it but conscious that it's there so I endeavour to move around a bit more. 

Hope you get to H today. Please share back as to what new things you see there. The sandals sound pretty.


----------



## Suncatcher

I have not had a chance to read today's posts, however, I'm just back from an unexpected visit to H and picked up this which came in for me ... see attached ... also posted in the Spring 2015 thread ... I have been obsessing over this.  Need to do some quick house stuff and then I can sit down and catch up with you all in the cafe!!! 

BB CW 10


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> I have not had a chance to read today's posts, however, I'm just back from an unexpected visit to H and picked up this which came in for me ... see attached ... also posted in the Spring 2015 thread ... I have been obsessing over this.  Need to do some quick house stuff and then I can sit down and catch up with you all in the cafe!!!
> 
> BB CW 10



This BB CW 10 is gorgeous on you, *MrsJDS*. Congrats!

*FabF*, I do 5-day listings with the 3 automatic listings on eBay and I always cover the weekends. Hope that is helpful.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> I have not had a chance to read today's posts, however, I'm just back from an unexpected visit to H and picked up this which came in for me ... see attached ... also posted in the Spring 2015 thread ... I have been obsessing over this. Need to do some quick house stuff and then I can sit down and catch up with you all in the cafe!!!
> 
> BB CW 10


This is gorgeous, MrsJDS!  This design is growing on me, ties so beautifully.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This BB CW 10 is gorgeous on you, *MrsJDS*. Congrats!
> 
> *FabF*, I do 5-day listings with the 3 automatic listings on eBay and I always cover the weekends. Hope that is helpful.


Very helpful, Vigee. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Julide

etoile de mer said:


> Hi* Julide*!  Just popping in to say I had the same issue with the new quote system, and then realized the thread name, is a link. Click that, and it takes you to the actual post. Not sure if I'm being clear, hope that helps! I liked the previous quote page a bit better, as the whole quote was visible thereless back and forth was required!
> 
> Edit: Just to clarify, I'm doing this via clicking "Notifications" at the top portion of any Purse Forum page (right of center),  then in the drop down choosing "New Post Quotes". Page pops up with all quotes. Click thread name in each quote, to go to source post. Hope that's more clear!



Thank you! It now makes sense! It is opposite the old one where you could red the quote without having to go to the thread. Changes...



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Julide*, many thanks for your masque recommendations! I am going to try a few of them, starting with the Dr. Perricone Chloro Plasma masque. It sounds wonderful and after doing research it might be just what my skin needs. I am a huge fan of retin-a, peels and the like but definitely need a moisture and soothing treatment. Keep us posted on the anti-wrinkle masque, now that I could really use!
> 
> The new multi-quote system isn't a huge hit with me and usually I like the updates. It is more difficult to read and involves too many keystrokes.




I can't wait to hear if you like the peritonea masque! And I am happy to hear that I am not the only one to have problems with the quotes.



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Welcome back *Julide*! Hope you are keeping well



Hi XiangXiang!!:wave



xiangxiang0731 said:


> I must say I prefer the old quote system where you can see straight away the replies.



Me too!


----------



## Julide

MrsJDS said:


> This discussion about hand cream is so helpful!  I find that I need to put hand cream on after I shower or wash my hands with soap, however, I hate getting it on my rings and bag handles.  I use "Working Hands" when necessary, like *MrsO*, as my husband likes it and uses it.  I always wash my dishes with gloves, like *xiangxiang* - I have gone as far as to buy gloves for our vacation places in order for me to wash dishes.  I have humidifiers running 24/7 through the winter at home.  And I get weekly manicures which I find helps a lot with dry cuticles.  But as I mentioned in a prior post, I tend to wear whatever product I've been gifted or have taken from a hotel room.
> 
> 
> Ladies, I have a question.  I'm thinking of getting an H Heure watch, only because I might as well get it before a potential price increase. I like the simplicity of it.  Only problem is, I do not need it.  I currently wear my Cartier Pasha as my everyday watch, as I have been for the last 10 years, and put on a diamond Longines in the evening.  I suspect that you will enable me to, but what do you really think?
> 
> 
> This morning I volunteered as one of the moms on my son's school trip.  We went to a historic home in the city and I'm embarrassed to say that I learnt quite a bit (that is, about stuff I probably should have known).  What was sweet is that when I go on these trips, there is always a girl who always wants to sit next to me on the bus!  Anyway, this explains why I have not popped into the café until now.
> 
> 
> *MrsO* - good luck at school!
> 
> 
> *Etoile* - give the hot yoga a try!  Like a kid eating new veggies, do it 3 times before you decide to you don't like it, if you decide don't like it!
> 
> 
> *Vigee* - I would high five you in person if I could - congrats on sticking to your workout!
> 
> 
> *Biscuit* - you are so right about using cold water!  Hard to in the winter, admittedly!!!
> 
> 
> *FabF* - how are the eBay sales going?
> 
> 
> *Julide* -  I will look up your masque recommendations - thanks for them!
> 
> 
> *Xiang* - your hands got us on all the elusive good skin care hunt!



You are most welcome! I hope they work for you!



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Vigee, this is for you. This is the Ferragamos I currently have in my office which seem to be the go-to shoes for me now. (Please ignore the box / packaging.) As you can see they are high but thick heeled. Their shoe designs are on the conservative side which suits my office. I like their Vara courts too and have a few I rotate. They have lower heels than these but very comfortable. I have another pair from Gucci with similar heels. I must admit heels like these don't come up very often. They are either too high and thin or too low and thick.



Love your shoes!



Fabfashion said:


> Hi ladies! It was a long conference--6 hours! Very interesting but so not used to sitting still for a long stretch. Venue was very cozy--in this huge cafe with organic teas, sandwiches and cookies. Bought a jar of home blended ginger/lemon/roobios tea that was served throughout the day. It smells divine.
> 
> xiangxiang, love your shoes! All this talk of shoes makes me want to go shoe shopping. Have been stuck in the office most days due to the extreme cold but vow to get out tomorrow as well as book some lunches with friends over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> MrsJDS, I love watches in general. I tried on the H Heure watch last Oct but wasn't in love. Cape Cod was also so-so. Wanted one with long straps so badly but both styles are not for me. I didn't try the Medor but will try that when I visit Hawaii in March.
> 
> Vigee, I admire your commitment to exercises. I've only been able to use the elliptical once a week--one session last night while DDs were taking their swimming lesson. I just asked DH to move my old one (stored somewhere in the basement) into his office which has a TV. This way I can use it at night after DDs go to bed and can also catch up on TV.
> 
> Julide, thanks so much for your masque suggestions! I'll have to check this out.
> 
> Kate, may be ask for skincare samples from the store first. I go to Sephora and the SAs there are very helpful. They will make a sample of anything for you. Just ask and they happily do it. I also order from their website--sometimes starter sets or travel size. Sephora has a superb return policy--no questions ask. Right now I'm trying Living Proof hair products. They're pretty good but I'm not crazy about the scent.
> 
> MrsOwen, hope your preparation before class starts is going well. It'll be so invigorating learning new things.
> 
> Hi to everyone!



Hi!!! And I am happy to talk about skin care products anytime!!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *biscuit*, can't remember seeing an H watch with the H saddle tack in the middle but I do LOVE the mens Arceau watch.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, was just on the H website and there is a Cape Cod Quantieme TGM that has a blue dial and a blue gator strap that is very attractive. If you like blue, this watch might be for you.
> 
> *FabF*, the place MT recommends is in Italy if I remember correctly. I have that blog page book-marked and can check on it later this evening.
> 
> Wait, just looked and here is the scarf restoration contact information:
> 
> CHANTAL RAMMENDO INVISIBILE
> Via Cernaia 6 - 20121 - Milano - ITALY
> Phone: +39 02 29001310
> Mobile: +39 348 5851 365E-mail: chantal@rammendoinvisibile.com
> Web: http://www.rammendoinvisibile.com



Thank Vigee for the info! Also thank Etoile for the place in the states too!



MrsJDS said:


> I have not had a chance to read today's posts, however, I'm just back from an unexpected visit to H and picked up this which came in for me ... see attached ... also posted in the Spring 2015 thread ... I have been obsessing over this.  Need to do some quick house stuff and then I can sit down and catch up with you all in the cafe!!!
> 
> BB CW 10



Beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

Just a quick post, I have so much work to do today and should get focused. MrsJ, love the BB on you. This design doesn't sing to me but everyone looks so amazing in it! I just posted mod shots in the Spring scarves thread, I'm not sure I should keep the CW 11 I got because I dislike the accent shade of Rose. Feel free to weigh in, I just wanted to purchase it before the price increase but now I want to see all the other colors.

Happy Saturday!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just a quick post, I have so much work to do today and should get focused. MrsJ, love the BB on you. This design doesn't sing to me but everyone looks so amazing in it! I just posted mod shots in the Spring scarves thread, I'm not sure I should keep the CW 11 I got because I dislike the accent shade of Rose. Feel free to weigh in, I just wanted to purchase it before the price increase but now I want to see all the other colors.
> 
> Happy Saturday!



Happy Saturday, ladies!

*MrsO*, love the De La Mer Au Ciel CW 11 on you and the touch of rose is really minor but very pretty. This design is so wearable IMO. I have a 90cm and 140cm and reach for them weekly, it's a cheerful and fun design.

My local H has my neutral BB CW 08 in store and waiting for me to pick-up after I return to the East Coast. I am totally re-thinking it, as neutrals tend to wash me out because I am so very fair. Rather than have my SA hold this CSGM for two weeks, I have been planning on visiting the BH H and try it on if it is in stock. Hopefully today I will go to H with my youngest DD. She will give me an honest opinion about the BB CW 08 and I will go from there. Have a feeling she will not like the neutral colors on me at all. 

One thing that I do know is that I hate telling my SA "NO". It's very painful for me and I feel very guilty. On the other hand, my WL is very long this season. Decisions, decisions. Ugh.

On a brighter note, had dinner at Madeo last night again and we had a great time. Lot's of fun and the weather is perfect here. My visit is halfway over and already my oldest DD is campaigning for me to stay another week longer. Is that another decision that I must make? I'm putting my head under a pillow now, lol.

Hope that everyone is having a great day!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hi everyone, dropping in for a quick hello!

*Vigee* - Maybe you need a sauna! Ours is by this company LINK and it's quite compact, being a one person model. It's infared, so it's not as unbearably drying as a regular sauna, nor as unbearably hot as a steam room. I can't tolerate either of those types! Regarding LA, I think you should stay at least an extra week! 

*xiangxiang* - Loved seeing your watches, thanks for sharing! Particularly love that style Cartier. 

*MrsJDS* - Not silly at all about yoga in the sauna, it's a great idea, but our sauna is just too tiny! Due to space constraints we opted for the one person model, so it's about the size of a small closet. I can manage to do a bit of stretching in it, but that's about it! I took a sauna a few days ago, but my own personal thermostat has been a bit wacky lately, so I'm really finding it hard to get that hot.  Getting back to my daily hikes up the hill behind our house, is starting to sound much better than hot yoga! Thank you for the Working Hands info, now I won't ask for it at Saks!  Congrats on your new shawl, the pattern really pops on that CW!

*Fabf* - So sweet of your husband build jewelry collections for your DDs.  Charm bracelets can be really fun that way, with charms given for various events. I love the way each little charm holds a different memory. Regarding exercise, I'm getting more interested in the Fitbit, keep sharing details about why I need one! And loved seeing your watch!

*MrsO* - Your course sounds great! Sounds like there will be a wonderful camaraderie, with entrepreneurs from various fields. 

*Julide* - I must go back and review your product suggestions. Maybe there's something that's a bit gentle in the group? Regarding "Without a Trace" (the textile mending company in Chicago) here's a LINK to their site. Meant to post it earlier, in case useful to anyone.


----------



## Suncatcher

Etoile - just a quick response to your post (I promise to everyone else I will post a longer note when I'm at my computer). O'Keeffes Working Hands is also available at Walmart and Amazon ...


----------



## etoile de mer

I've loved all the watch talk, as I love watches so much! As mine are quartz, I've chosen them more for aesthetics, as the inside workings of a quartz watch is quite unspectacular. But I'd love to add a few mechanical Franck Muller watches to my collection at some point. And I'd love an PM Hermes Cape Cod, with a double tour strap. I really like its casual elegance as a double tour. So here's my collection. Unlike *xiangxiang*, I do not have a future as a hand model! 

Franck Muller Lond Island - Yellow Gold
Franck Muller Casablanca - Stainless Steel
Hermes Barenia Watch - Stainless Steel
Swiss Army - Stainless Steel - I love having this utilitarian, knock about watch, no worries with it!


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsJDS said:


> Etoile - just a quick response to your post (I promise to everyone else I will post a longer note when I'm at my computer). O'Keeffes Working Hands is also available at Walmart and Amazon ...



 thank you


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi everyone!  Back at my computer and then I'm going for a quick workout!

*Etoile* - love your watch collection and especially the fact that you have a nice contrast of utilitarian and feminine/dressy!  I love watches as an accessory; need to make my wishlist of others that I would like to round out my collection.  And with the prices of H bags increasing the way they are planning to increase, I will likely divert some of my H bag funds to purchase watches.  

*Vigee* - I think you should stay the extra week.  DDs asking you to stay?!?  That's a definite Mama win!!!   BTW I tried on BB CW 8 and while I LOVED the colours, and especially the richness of the white and black, it looked washed out on me.  The one that I purchased is dark, but it suits my wardrobe perfectly.  I have to be careful not to buy too many dark scarves and I think the BB I just purchased will be the last dark colour scarf I purchase in a while (ie I will try to restrain myself).

*MrsO* - I replied to your posting in the Spring 2015 scarf.  I hear your dilemma for sure but I do love the scarf on you!  So beautiful!  Ultimately, at these prices, you have to be certain that you will wear it often.

*FabF* - in response to your question about what is everyone up to this weekend, last night I went to the basketball game (DD's school had a family night at the game) and tomorrow we head up to the ski hills.  We will be home in time to watch some very important television tomorrow!!!!!!  Tonight DH and I are going to have a low key date night.

Hi to *Xiangxiang*, *Biscuit* and everyone else!


----------



## Fabfashion

etoile de mer said:


> I've loved all the watch talk, as I love watches so much! As mine are quartz, I've chosen them more for aesthetics, as the inside workings of a quartz watch is quite unspectacular. But I'd love to add a few mechanical Franck Muller watches to my collection at some point. And I'd love an PM Hermes Cape Cod, with a double tour strap. I really like its casual elegance as a double tour. So here's my collection. Unlike *xiangxiang*, I do not have a future as a hand model!
> 
> Franck Muller Lond Island - Yellow Gold
> Franck Muller Casablanca - Stainless Steel
> Hermes Barenia Watch - Stainless Steel
> Swiss Army - Stainless Steel - I love having this utilitarian, knock about watch, no worries with it!



Etoile, love love love your watch collection!  I've been wanting a Franck Muller for years--Master Banker dual time zone is my favourite but looks big on my wrist so I haven't pulled the trigger. I haven't seen the H Barenia before. It's so pretty! Is it a model that I have to ask my SA for? I'd definitely want to try. 

Hi to all the ladies.  will pop by a little later. We're just getting ready to leave the restaurant. DDs are both grazers so it took us this long to have lunch.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoile de mer said:


> I've loved all the watch talk, as I love watches so much! As mine are quartz, I've chosen them more for aesthetics, as the inside workings of a quartz watch is quite unspectacular. But I'd love to add a few mechanical Franck Muller watches to my collection at some point. And I'd love an PM Hermes Cape Cod, with a double tour strap. I really like its casual elegance as a double tour. So here's my collection. Unlike *xiangxiang*, I do not have a future as a hand model!
> 
> Franck Muller Lond Island - Yellow Gold
> Franck Muller Casablanca - Stainless Steel
> Hermes Barenia Watch - Stainless Steel
> Swiss Army - Stainless Steel - I love having this utilitarian, knock about watch, no worries with it!



*etoile*, thanks for the watch pics and your hand looks great! Especially love your Franck Muller Lond Island in Yellow Gold, it's gorgeous. A mechanical Franck Muller sounds like a good investment and an amazing addition to your collection. 

*MrsJDS*, enjoy your work-out! I will get back in to my gym routine tomorrow, fingers crossed. Thanks for mentioning that you saw BB CW 08 IRL and that it washed you out once it was on ~ this is my fear. You made the right choice with your dark BB CW, it really is spectacular. Hope that you enjoy your date night with DH.

*MrsO*, glad that you keeping your blue De La Mer Au Ciel CSGM. It looks great on you.  We are now De La Mer cousins! Have been wearing mine constantly and the design reminds me of another favorite of mine, Ex-Libris en Kimonos.

*FabF*, I have completely forgotten how LONG it takes children to eat! Of course, you are at home by now and probably have finished dinner with your children and they are in bed by now.

Didn't make it to H again today, lol. I might have to stay another week here just to go there and it is only a 10 minute drive away. This time, it was my choice not to venture out ~ I didn't want to face the Rodeo Drive weekend madness and the lack of parking spaces. My youngest DD and I are planning on going hiking and out to lunch on Monday because she has a holiday from work, so we will stop in at H beforehand. 

Hopefully, BB CW 08 will still be in stock and I will see it IRL and take a quick pic. 

Hope that everyone has had a great Saturday!


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *etoile*, thanks for the watch pics and your hand looks great! Especially love your Franck Muller Lond Island in Yellow Gold, it's gorgeous. A mechanical Franck Muller sounds like a good investment and an amazing addition to your collection.
> 
> 
> 
> *MrsJDS*, enjoy your work-out! I will get back in to my gym routine tomorrow, fingers crossed. Thanks for mentioning that you saw BB CW 08 IRL and that it washed you out once it was on ~ this is my fear. You made the right choice with your dark BB CW, it really is spectacular. Hope that you enjoy your date night with DH.
> 
> 
> 
> *MrsO*, glad that you keeping your blue De La Mer Au Ciel CSGM. It looks great on you.  We are now De La Mer cousins! Have been wearing mine constantly and the design reminds me of another favorite of mine, Ex-Libris en Kimonos.
> 
> 
> 
> *FabF*, I have completely forgotten how LONG it takes children to eat! Of course, you are at home by now and probably have finished dinner with your children and they are in bed by now.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't make it to H again today, lol. I might have to stay another week here just to go there and it is only a 10 minute drive away. This time, it was my choice not to venture out ~ I didn't want to face the Rodeo Drive weekend madness and the lack of parking spaces. My youngest DD and I are planning on going hiking and out to lunch on Monday because she has a holiday from work, so we will stop in at H beforehand.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, BB CW 08 will still be in stock and I will see it IRL and take a quick pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that everyone has had a great Saturday!




Thanks Vigee, yes it does have the same versatility as Kimonos which is why I'm keeping it. My Kimonos has a few colors in it that I don't love but I wear that shawl all the time mostly featuring only one corner. I suspect that's how I'll wear this one. I love the sky in this print and I know if I don't keep it I'll regret it. Glad you're enjoying your time with you DDs. It's sweet that they want you to stay.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy TGIF ladies!!!
> 
> Well, there is so much content on this thread that it is difficult to know where to begin or could it be the chocolate FOOD COMA that I am in this morning after too many sweets last night? I rarely eat chocolate or sweets except for my macaroons and went overboard last night. I am feeling the pain today! This is not fun and I am trying to rally as my eldest DD and I have a busy day scheduled.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, looked at the links to your watches and the PP twenty~four will fit right in to your beautiful collection, regardless of the color dial that you choose. I admire watches and pens but cannot collect them as I lose every single one that I buy. So, I will live vicariously through you ladies as you build your collections.
> 
> The weather is absolutely wonderful here and I am totally enjoying both of my DDs. They are such a joy. Hope that everyone is having a great day!



*Vigee*, your chocolate food coma sounds divine! I only eat dark chocolate these days. What chocolate did you have? I am jealous of your good weather in LA. We are getting a cold snap in the next week also. Well, at least I will finally be use my CSGMs more! I still haven't worn my PdV ciel yet! 



Fabfashion said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics, xiangxiang. We have a similar taste in watches.  I have the same Cartier, mine has a yellow gold ring around the face and was a wedding gift from DH so many moons ago. When the shiny part got all scratched up, I took it in and they polish it up again like new. If I were to buy a Rolex again, I'll probably get a medium size like yours. I also like the Rolex zebra watch but no money tree (I think I'll need a whole forest).
> 
> By the way, I think a platinum band on a watch shouldn't stretch. My mom has a couple watches in platinum that are vintage now but they don't stretch as far as I can tell.
> 
> This is what I'm wearing today.



*Fabfashion*, I love your Rolex! The black face looks great! Sounds like I am partial to black face on watches. What size is it? Mid-size? Yes I know the version of the Santos you have. I am thinking about getting the Twenty 4 later this year. I heard that PP also put their price up often. 



MrsJDS said:


> I have not had a chance to read today's posts, however, I'm just back from an unexpected visit to H and picked up this which came in for me ... see attached ... also posted in the Spring 2015 thread ... I have been obsessing over this.  Need to do some quick house stuff and then I can sit down and catch up with you all in the cafe!!!
> 
> BB CW 10



This looks great on you *MrsJDS*! 



etoile de mer said:


> Hi everyone, dropping in for a quick hello!
> 
> *xiangxiang* - Loved seeing your watches, thanks for sharing! Particularly love that style Cartier.
> 
> 
> 
> etoile de mer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've loved all the watch talk, as I love watches so much! As mine are quartz, I've chosen them more for aesthetics, as the inside workings of a quartz watch is quite unspectacular. But I'd love to add a few mechanical Franck Muller watches to my collection at some point. And I'd love an PM Hermes Cape Cod, with a double tour strap. I really like its casual elegance as a double tour. So here's my collection. Unlike *xiangxiang*, I do not have a future as a hand model!
> 
> Franck Muller Lond Island - Yellow Gold
> Franck Muller Casablanca - Stainless Steel
> Hermes Barenia Watch - Stainless Steel
> Swiss Army - Stainless Steel - I love having this utilitarian, knock about watch, no worries with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *etoile*, I love your watches! I especially like the 2nd one, Franck Muller Casablanca! I like big watches!
> 
> 
> 
> MrsOwen3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> Just a quick post, I have so much work to do today and should get focused. MrsJ, love the BB on you. This design doesn't sing to me but everyone looks so amazing in it! I just posted mod shots in the Spring scarves thread, I'm not sure I should keep the CW 11 I got because I dislike the accent shade of Rose. Feel free to weigh in, I just wanted to purchase it before the price increase but now I want to see all the other colors.
> 
> Happy Saturday!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *MrsOwen*, I am not keen on this design either. I will wait to see some others before I purchase anything. But I really should be on BI given I still have the A/W shawl completely unworn.
Click to expand...


----------



## chicinthecity777

Julide said:


> Thank you! It now makes sense! It is opposite the old one where you could red the quote without having to go to the thread. Changes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to hear if you like the peritonea masque! And I am happy to hear that I am not the only one to have problems with the quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi XiangXiang!!:wave
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!



Hi *Julide*! How are you doing? I see you are a skin care junkie too!  I have been trying to cut down my purchase on them as I have accumulated so much and I really need to concentrate on using them rather than buying more!


----------



## Jadeite

Hi ladies. I've been much delayed in catching up but looks like the cafe is very lively. A lot of talk about watches ...which I know very little of. But there are some really nice time pieces being showcased here I see. 

A few days ago I found an apartment and today I moved in ...about 12 hours ago in fact. And spent those 12 tidying up and cleaning. It's actually clean but I'm fastidious. And now I'm flopped down on the bed (cold bed) and thinking maybe I need to go get a heated blanket soon. Taking a shower in the cold is ..... Brrrr.....

I'm in a country where fast internet doesn't exist, and Google is banned. So bye bye google and gmail. Feeling so lost without them. Yahoo as a search engine isn't much fun, and I don't think yield as great results as google when I type in HOT men. 
I need HOT right now.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Sunday, ladies!

*xiangxiang*, we are eating all types of gourmet chocolate bars and macaroons. My youngest DD loves dark chocolate, my eldest DD likes milk chocolate and I like milk and white chocolate. Lately, I have had a craving for home-made toffee in the morning from Elaine's Toffee Company. Also, they do private label for Williams Sonoma ~ so good!!! 

*FabF*, get the IV drip ready for me with diet coke and sugar, sounds like I am headed in that direction!

*MrsJDS*, are you ready for a great day of football? I am cheering on the Seahawks and the Pats, what about you? Impatiently waiting for the games to begin. YAY!

*MrsO*, what is next on your WL from H this season? Anything planned?

*etoile*, wish there was room for a sauna in our house on the East Coast but the gym that I am planning on joining has one that is NEVER used.

It is still early here yet and I am planning on calling the airline to delay my return by a week or two if I can. Plus, getting ready to order a few more pieces of furniture for my DD's condo. Next up is wall-paper in a few months after we look at samples. Home decorating is endless, we move so very slowly.

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Hi ladies. I've been much delayed in catching up but looks like the cafe is very lively. A lot of talk about watches ...which I know very little of. But there are some really nice time pieces being showcased here I see.
> 
> A few days ago I found an apartment and today I moved in ...about 12 hours ago in fact. And spent those 12 tidying up and cleaning. It's actually clean but I'm fastidious. And now I'm flopped down on the bed (cold bed) and thinking maybe I need to go get a heated blanket soon. Taking a shower in the cold is ..... Brrrr.....
> 
> I'm in a country where fast internet doesn't exist, and Google is banned. So bye bye google and gmail. Feeling so lost without them. Yahoo as a search engine isn't much fun, and I don't think yield as great results as google when I type in HOT men.
> I need HOT right now.



*Jadeite*, so good to hear from you! Have been thinking about you and your move, aside from the lack of heat it sounds like you are settling in very well. 

No google or fast wifi? Grrr, that is tough, but at least you do have yahoo. 

Yes, you need some hot water, a hot blanket and hot men ~ not necessarily in that order!!! 

How is your closet space? Large enough for all of your shoes?

Do you know how long your assignment will be there? Keep us posted!


----------



## rania1981

etoile de mer said:


> I've loved all the watch talk, as I love watches so much! As mine are quartz, I've chosen them more for aesthetics, as the inside workings of a quartz watch is quite unspectacular. But I'd love to add a few mechanical Franck Muller watches to my collection at some point. And I'd love an PM Hermes Cape Cod, with a double tour strap. I really like its casual elegance as a double tour. So here's my collection. Unlike *xiangxiang*, I do not have a future as a hand model!
> 
> Franck Muller Lond Island - Yellow Gold
> Franck Muller Casablanca - Stainless Steel
> Hermes Barenia Watch - Stainless Steel
> Swiss Army - Stainless Steel - I love having this utilitarian, knock about watch, no worries with it!



Hi there etoile! Love your watch collection...may i ask the size of your FM casablanca? I have the FM color dreams in a leather strap in 33m and it looks so very small on my wrist. I was wondering if I should change to a steel bracelet like yours..


----------



## etoile de mer

*Jadite* - So nice to hear from you! Sound glad that you've found an apartment, and have had some time to nest. So important to feel comfy at home. Regarding the cold at bedtime, I suggest multiple hot water bottles, and down comforters! And maybe you need a furry friend to snuggle up with, too! So sorry regarding the internet issues, that can be very tedious. Hoping you can still pop in from time to time, to let us know how you're doing. Like Vigee, I'm wondering if you know how long you'll be staying.

*Vigee* - A club with a sauna sounds ideal! Hope you were sucessful in delaying your flight. The home decor projects sound like fun! And I look forward to hearing about your trip to the BH boutique.

*xiangxiang* - I also love big watches, but with small wrists, I have to choose the small end of big, to avoid the clown effect! The Casablanca was my  first Franck Muller. It's better looking in person. The dial is white, and the numbers and hands are infilled with a very subtle, very pale green. The numbers and hands are luminescent in the dark, which is more of a fun, than useful feature. I'm also a dark chocolate fan, typically the darker the better! Lucky you, with the cold snap! 

*MrsO* - Did you decide to keep the De la Mer? I loved seeing your pics on the SS thread, many thanks for posting. So great to see all the corners. The first thing I thought of when I saw your modeling photos, was Pucci&#8230;love Pucci! The pale pink looks to be clean and clear (vs some of the dirty pinks H often uses). That makes me think it would be easier to work with. I find there are often little compromises to be made with scarf purchases, regarding colors. But if the compromise is too big for me, the scarf goes unworn! I'm learning to go with my first instinct, more. Hope your decision comes easily!

*Fabfashion* - Yay, another Franck Muller fan! I just looked up the Master Banker Dual Time. I really like that one, it's the same Curvex style case as my Casablanca. They produce so many case sizes, maybe the Master Banker comes in a smaller size? A while back, I saw and loved the smallest Master Square, in a white gold/diamond case, white face with silver numerals, on a white satin strap. It looked so snowy and beautiful, and would be lovely as an evening watch! The Hermes Barenia watch is from about 2006. I'm not sure if it's still offered. Referencing the back of the case, and the paperwork, It looks to be model # BA1.510. Maybe your SA can use that number to see if it's a current item. The strap for it is quite ingenious. It's just one long piece of leather (with 7 holes), that loops through the lugs, doubles back on itself, and secures on the back with a removable Clou de Selle pin.

*MrsJDS* - So glad you enjoyed the watch pics! When you mentioned dark colored scarves, I was reminded of your post/pic of your 140 navy Bandana. I have that one, too! Just love this simple color palette so much, as the pattern is so distinct, and punchy. It's one of my favorites. Hope you had a fun evening out!


----------



## etoile de mer

rania1981 said:


> Hi there etoile! Love your watch collection...may i ask the size of your FM casablanca? I have the FM color dreams in a leather strap in 33m and it looks so very small on my wrist. I was wondering if I should change to a steel bracelet like yours..



Hi *rainia* - So glad you enjoyed the photos! My Casablanca is model #1752. I just measured the length of the case, and it is about 34mm. It sounds like yours is the same case size. I know what you mean, I found that on a leather strap it does look smaller, and for this size Curvex case, I prefer it on a stainless bracelet. I also found the metal bracelet to be more comfortable. The straps for this style case are very padded, and don't soften up very much. In contrast, the straps for my Long Island are unpadded, and are very comfy once broken in. Hope that helps!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Sunday All!

Yes, I did delay my return to the East Coast until February 10th ~ the day that the price increase for H scarves goes in to effect. So, that means tomorrow I MUST go to H and look at their BB CW 08 and make a decision. Plus, they have the rouge Karlotta sandals in my size that I am loving so much. Will report back tomorrow!

*etoile*, you know so much about watches! I'm speechless at your expertise in this area. 

*MrsJDS*, are you watching the Seahawks and Packers game? You must be agonizing over this football game like I am at the moment. We are in OT and I am dying, lol. 

*rania*, good to see you here at the cafe thread!

What is everyone doing today?


----------



## Suncatcher

Vigee - what a game!!!!! Disappointed of course but boy, was it full of excitement from the very beginning!!  

I have a short break and then on to the real game that matters to me


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Sunday All!
> 
> Yes, I did delay my return to the East Coast until February 10th ~ the day that the price increase for H scarves goes in to effect. So, that means tomorrow I MUST go to H and look at their BB CW 08 and make a decision. Plus, they have the rouge Karlotta sandals in my size that I am loving so much. Will report back tomorrow!
> 
> *etoile*, you know so much about watches! I'm speechless at your expertise in this area.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, are you watching the Seahawks and Packers game? You must be agonizing over this football game like I am at the moment. We are in OT and I am dying, lol.
> 
> *rania*, good to see you here at the cafe thread!
> 
> What is everyone doing today?


 
*Vigee* - So glad you were able to extend your stay!  You're so cute, I know a little about watches, but virtually nothing about football. Really, I know nothing about the teams, or rules of the game, other than they're trying to get the football between the posts, without getting squashed, crumpled, and knocked down!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Vigee - what a game!!!!! Disappointed of course but boy, was it full of excitement from the very beginning!!
> 
> I have a short break and then on to the real game that matters to me



*MrsJDS*, you, like my DS were probably cheering Green Bay on, I was totally for the Seahawks so this game was a GIFT! Are you routing for the Pats or the Colts? Love these great football games! I am in heaven.


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, you, like my DS were probably cheering Green Bay on, I was totally for the Seahawks so this game was a GIFT! Are you routing for the Pats or the Colts? Love these great football games! I am in heaven.



PATS all the way!!!!!  NE is my team!!!!!  In our house DH cheered for the Seahawks and my dad, DS and I were all for the Packers. DD cheers for Bubble Guppies LOL. I like the Colts, think they have a great QB but my real affection is for the Patriots. Yes it is heaven today for me too. Btw if you met me you would never think I follow football


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> PATS all the way!!!!!  NE is my team!!!!!  In our house DH cheered for the Seahawks and my dad, DS and I were all for the Packers. DD cheers for Bubble Guppies LOL. I like the Colts, think they have a great QB but my real affection is for the Patriots. Yes it is heaven today for me too. *Btw if you met me you would never think I follow football *



Haha, *MrsJDS*, SAME!!! I am for the Pats all the way! Love that team. 

My poor DS had to go out for a long walk after watching Green Bay's fail, she was really disappointed. All I want to see is a Pats vs. Seahawks match-up for the Super Bowl. Go Pats!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoile de mer said:


> *Vigee* - So glad you were able to extend your stay!  You're so cute, I know a little about watches, but virtually nothing about football. Really, I know nothing about the teams, or rules of the game, other than they're trying to get the football between the posts, without getting squashed, crumpled, and knocked down!



*etoile*, I know NOTHING about watches but am able to recognize the high-end names and that's it! Good for you being so knowledgeable about this. Football is a pretty easy game to understand and tremendous fun, even my DDs are totally in to the game. So, this a family tradition with us. We usually have a Super Bowl party but not this year because I will still be on the West Coast.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

Jadeite, glad to hear you're settled in! Perhaps someone will pop in here with some hot men in watches for you!

Vigee, the only scarf on my left on my WL is another color of H Comme Hermes in the color Ladybaga just got. I already got it in one CW so far. Now that I'm no longer pursuing the Ulysse I'm waiting on some CDC combos in neutrals, exotic black with ghw, graphite with phw, white with ghw. I'm not sure where I am on the list but I think these will eventually find me. Then it's just my Kelly. I'm glad that there's not too many things tempting me right now. I had a doozy of a first season with FW. Glad you're able to stay with your DD for a little longer. 

I did not get to watch football today, being in my class during the week means working on the weekend. DH is in football heaven watching with the cats though. It was freezing rain and ice today, the roads were a mess and it would have been a great day to hang out on the couch. I have a bit more work to do tonight and then I need to make a plan for homework this week! I haven't had homework in a very long time!

Etoile, I did decide to keep my La Mer. I would regret it if I let it go. 

Hi Fab, MrsJDS, Julide, Mindi, Xiang! Hope you had a nice Sunday!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Jadeite, glad to hear you're settled in! Perhaps someone will pop in here with some hot men in watches for you!
> 
> Vigee, the only scarf on my left on my WL is another color of H Comme Hermes in the color Ladybaga just got. I already got it in one CW so far. Now that I'm no longer pursuing the Ulysse I'm waiting on some CDC combos in neutrals, exotic black with ghw, graphite with phw, white with ghw. I'm not sure where I am on the list but I think these will eventually find me. Then it's just my Kelly. I'm glad that there's not too many things tempting me right now. I had a doozy of a first season with FW. Glad you're able to stay with your DD for a little longer.
> 
> I did not get to watch football today, being in my class during the week means working on the weekend. DH is in football heaven watching with the cats though. It was freezing rain and ice today, the roads were a mess and it would have been a great day to hang out on the couch. I have a bit more work to do tonight and then I need to make a plan for homework this week! I haven't had homework in a very long time!
> 
> Etoile, I did decide to keep my La Mer. I would regret it if I let it go.
> 
> Hi Fab, MrsJDS, Julide, Mindi, Xiang! Hope you had a nice Sunday!



*MrsO*, you are amazing ~ doing homework for your course and running your business! Wowza. I really salute you and your accomplishments. 

Glad that you kept your De La Mer and didn't return it, such a beautiful CSGM on you. Also, hope that you find your H Comme Hermes in Ladybaga's CW ~ which CW is that? Love that design so I am sure that you look great in it. 

*MrsJDS*, guess that our dream came true with the Pats. They really overwhelmed the Colts tonight. Yay!!! 

Hope that everyone is having or has had a wonderful Sunday evening.


----------



## Suncatcher

Vigee - I call it complete annihilation!!!! And my boy is now coming off the field!! See you Tom in two weeks!!!

Back to more aesthetic pleasures in life in the meantime!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello, ladies! 

My weekend turns out to be unexpectedly crazy busy. Plus we're weaning DDs off afternoon naps so me-time was replaced by play-doh and painting time. 

Vigee, your DDs must be so happy that you'll be staying longer. One month is hardly long enough! What sweet DDs you have. 

etoile, thanks for the information on the Berenia watch. Will inquire. The strap does sound ingenious and I like the face shape. The Master Square is very very nice, I've tried it on before but am looking for a tonneau shaped watch. I've been looking at a Breguet watch on and off but the one I like comes with satin straps--not practical for day to day wear. Re: fitbit. I'll report more on that next week. I'm beginning to get a hang of it but don't think I'm leveraging the data as much as I could.

Jadeite, so glad to see you drop by! You worked fast on the apartment front. Glad that you're settiling in. Hope it's close to your office, shopping and restaurants. May be you can get a floor plug-in heater to chase the cold away? A Hottie (or two) doesn't hurt either. 

MrsOwen, your new shawl is stunning. I saw how you tied it in the SS thread and the pink is a nice accent. The second pic doesn't show too much pink at all so you can wear it with more or less pink depending how you tie it.

MrsJDS, football at your house sounds like fun. Are you planning on any Superbowl party at your house? 

Rania, nice to see you in the cafe. 

xiangxiang, I can only do milk chocolate but have been trying to cut down. While I do take dark chocolate as well, I just don't find it as psychologically satisfying as milk chocolate because it's less sweet. 

Hi Julide, Kate, Maedi, Chincac (still on vacay?), Madam, and my Mindi.


----------



## Maedi

Vigee, I watched part of the football game, cheering on the Seahawks. Before it was over, we went swimming. I am happy with the results.

Jadeite, stay warm. I second Etoile's hot water bottle tip. My whole family uses one. I like the idea of a hot water bottle better than that of a blanket that's plugged in. How are your dogs?

FabFashion, wow, you're weaning the twins off their naps. We were always happy when they slept. The oldest one had to be carried in a carrier on long walks in order to fall asleep. Fond memories. 

Happy Monday. I miss Anfang.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Hi ladies. I've been much delayed in catching up but looks like the cafe is very lively. A lot of talk about watches ...which I know very little of. But there are some really nice time pieces being showcased here I see.
> 
> A few days ago I found an apartment and today I moved in ...about 12 hours ago in fact. And spent those 12 tidying up and cleaning. It's actually clean but I'm fastidious. And now I'm flopped down on the bed (cold bed) and thinking maybe I need to go get a heated blanket soon. Taking a shower in the cold is ..... Brrrr.....
> 
> I'm in a country where fast internet doesn't exist, and Google is banned. So bye bye google and gmail. Feeling so lost without them. Yahoo as a search engine isn't much fun, and I don't think yield as great results as google when I type in HOT men.
> I need HOT right now.



*Jadeite*, glad to hear you have found more permanent accommodation but sorry to hear being cold! Electronic blanket is actually quite good which is very popular in cold countries in Asia (including Japan). It's actually very effective and safe and you can adjust how warm you want to be.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Sunday, ladies!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, we are eating all types of gourmet chocolate bars and macaroons. My youngest DD loves dark chocolate, my eldest DD likes milk chocolate and I like milk and white chocolate. Lately, I have had a craving for home-made toffee in the morning from Elaine's Toffee Company. Also, they do private label for Williams Sonoma ~ so good!!!
> 
> It is still early here yet and I am planning on calling the airline to delay my return by a week or two if I can. Plus, getting ready to order a few more pieces of furniture for my DD's condo. Next up is wall-paper in a few months after we look at samples. Home decorating is endless, we move so very slowly.
> 
> Have a great day ladies!



Vigee, follow your footsteps, I had a bit of chocolate binge myself yesterday, soya hot chocolate + Belgian jaffa cake with dark chocolate. It was way too much and I think I am good for chocolate for a while. 

Home deco does take so long but it's best to take it slow than do it quickly then regret it!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> *xiangxiang* - I also love big watches, but with small wrists, I have to choose the small end of big, to avoid the clown effect! The Casablanca was my  first Franck Muller. It's better looking in person. The dial is white, and the numbers and hands are infilled with a very subtle, very pale green. The numbers and hands are luminescent in the dark, which is more of a fun, than useful feature. I'm also a dark chocolate fan, typically the darker the better! Lucky you, with the cold snap!



*etoile*, I think the watches you have really suit your wrist! And your style of accessories too! You are the only person who thinks a cold snap is lucky!  We are promised sub-zero temperature this week but will be warmer after that.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Jadeite, glad to hear you're settled in! Perhaps someone will pop in here with some hot men in watches for you!
> 
> Vigee, the only scarf on my left on my WL is another color of H Comme Hermes in the color Ladybaga just got. I already got it in one CW so far. Now that I'm no longer pursuing the Ulysse I'm waiting on some CDC combos in neutrals, exotic black with ghw, graphite with phw, white with ghw. I'm not sure where I am on the list but I think these will eventually find me. Then it's just my Kelly. I'm glad that there's not too many things tempting me right now. I had a doozy of a first season with FW. Glad you're able to stay with your DD for a little longer.
> 
> I did not get to watch football today, being in my class during the week means working on the weekend. DH is in football heaven watching with the cats though. It was freezing rain and ice today, the roads were a mess and it would have been a great day to hang out on the couch. I have a bit more work to do tonight and then I need to make a plan for homework this week! I haven't had homework in a very long time!
> 
> Etoile, I did decide to keep my La Mer. I would regret it if I let it go.
> 
> Hi Fab, MrsJDS, Julide, Mindi, Xiang! Hope you had a nice Sunday!



*MrsOwen*, hello to you too! Sounds like your class is keeping you busy! I think you are right putting focus on CDCs instead of a Ulysse! You will find your dream CDC soon!


----------



## rania1981

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *rainia* - So glad you enjoyed the photos! My Casablanca is model #1752. I just measured the length of the case, and it is about 34mm. It sounds like yours is the same case size. I know what you mean, I found that on a leather strap it does look smaller, and for this size Curvex case, I prefer it on a stainless bracelet. I also found the metal bracelet to be more comfortable. The straps for this style case are very padded, and don't soften up very much. In contrast, the straps for my Long Island are unpadded, and are very comfy once broken in. Hope that helps!



Im so happy to hear its the 1752, mine is too, and I can finally see a wrist shot with the steel bracelet! I am definitely getting the steel bracelet and then i can put the watch back in rotation. Its been sitting at the back of my closet drawers, as you said the leather strap isn't very comfortable or malleable. I have had my yg midsize rolex and pink gold ap in current rotation, will try to post some shots here to join the fun


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Monday, ladies! Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend. 

xiangxiang, the sub-zero temperature is perfect for all your CSGMs. Imagine how cozy you'll feel.  Now that spring is just around the corner or at least that's what I'm telling myself, I've decided not to get any CSGMs this season. I didn't see any design that have me running into the store and my zebra pegasus is still in its box. I need to learn to use what I've got first.  I've never tried a soy hot chocolate before. Does it taste like hot chocolate made with regular milk? I have this tin of Godiva hot chocolate and it's so sinfully delicious. I leave the tin at home or I'll be drinking it all day. Any news on the fireplace front? Did Mr. Hot Fireplace step up to the plate and resolve your issue? I also forgot to ask earlier if you ended up ordering a power washer for your SO?

Vigee, I was up at 4:30 am this morning (one of my DDs is experiencing a separation anxiety and didn't want to go to sleep alone--well, she's sleeping with the other DD so she's not alone so we're not sure what made her so anxious). I was thinking of you as I browsed through tPF in my half slumber state early this AM. I didn't go to bed until 12:30 am so I was thinking to myself that if Vigee can do it, so can I!  Did you have a chance to visit H today? Love to hear how you did with SS scarves and the sandals. Is the current weather in LA sandal-friendly? May be you can get them and wear them now? 

etoile, I think Fitbit becomes more useful when used in conjuction with an online diary like Myfitnesspal so I'm not only watching physical activities but also monitoring food intake. I haven't been very diligent on the diary front but am slowly becoming better at it. One key motivation for me is that when I reviewed the Fitbit dashboard, I could see how doing little things like going for a walk to a plaza near my office during lunch increased my step counts from an average of 1500 per day on the days I stayed in the office to over 6000. I believe the first milestone is 10K. So now I have more reason to go out for a walk and take a longer route instead of a short cut. I'm also taking the stairs when I can because it counts # of floors climbed. I'm not zealous about it but I do modify my behaviour ever so slightly in a way that can be easily maintained. I'd love to hit the 10K steps soon. There's a New Yorker article written by a guy in the UK about his experience with Fitbit. It's quite cute. http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/06/30/stepping-out-3

MrsOwen, when will your course be finished? 

Rania, please share pic when you get a steel bracelet. I'm sure you'll get so much more wear out of it. 

MrsJDS, I've thought about what you wrote regarding the Constance and you're so right. I'll probably use it as often as my Chanel which is like never. I love the look of it but I don't seem to be able to downsize the items I carry. I like transporting my K long wallet, Karo GM and other junk from one bag to the next so unless I'm getting a Cartable which is probably way huge on me, a regular C or an elan is not going to work. Thanks for your feedback. 

How's everyone's day going so far?


----------



## etoile de mer

Hello cafe friends!

*Vigee* - So glad you enjoyed your football filled weekend! 

*MrsO* - You're juggling a lot it seems, with work and school! So glad you have help with the work portion, at least during the week. Be safe on your icy roads, and enjoy your De la Mer! 

*Fabfashion* - I love tonneau shaped watches, and Breguet watches are so very elegant. Maybe they offer replacement straps in croc? That way you could just occasionally swap the croc strap for the dressier satin, when needed. So sorry for the sleep issue, I hate when that happens. Loved hearing more about the Fitbit, thanks so much for sharing your experience so far. I love that it seems to gently bring greater awareness. Motivating without being doctrinaire! Loved the article, many thanks for sharing! 

*Maedi *- Yay for your hot water bottle loving family! I think hot water bottles must seem old fashioned to many. But in addition to the warmth, it's just so comforting to have a heavy hot water bottle on one's tummy, at bedtime. I've used one for so long, and can't imagine being without one! And yes, I miss Anfang, too. *Anfang*, if you are reading this, we miss you!

*xiangxiang* - Sounds like you were in chocolate heaven, over the weekend! Many thanks regarding my watches, and accessories.  Regarding cheering your cold temps, I thought it would be a good opportunity for you to snuggle up in cashmere, and other luxurious winter gear! Plus I'm living vicariously through anyone having weather of any kind. Other than a few holiday storms, we've had virtually no weather events to speak of, not even wind. Not only monotonous, but we still desperately need rain!


----------



## etoile de mer

rania1981 said:


> Im so happy to hear its the 1752, mine is too, and I can finally see a wrist shot with the steel bracelet! I am definitely getting the steel bracelet and then i can put the watch back in rotation. Its been sitting at the back of my closet drawers, as you said the leather strap isn't very comfortable or malleable. I have had my yg midsize rolex and pink gold ap in current rotation, will try to post some shots here to join the fun



Hi *rainia* - So glad to hear, I think you'll be very happy with the stainless bracelet! Would love to see your pics!


----------



## etoile de mer

Posting for this chocolate loving, cafe friends 

While out and about this weekend, I bought this chocolate cake mix at Sur la Table. I've tried so many recipes and mixes, over the years, looking for the ideal chocolate cake. I've searched for one that's both dark, and not too sweet. This one exceeds expectations, 5 stars! And it's very easy to make. I substituted homemade nut milk for regular milk (as we rarely have milk in the fridge) and I substituted coconut oil for the canola oil. It came out vey moist, with a hint of nutty, coconut flavor, so yummy! I'm not a big fan of frosting, and this is delicious without. As with many baked items I make, I cut it into small pieces once cooled, and put in the freezer. Fun for little treats, and baked items keep well frozen. 

And I just started, and am enjoying, this book I received from my husband at xmas.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoile de mer said:


> Posting for this chocolate loving, cafe friends
> 
> While out and about this weekend, I bought this chocolate cake mix at Sur la Table. I've tried so many recipes and mixes, over the years, looking for the ideal chocolate cake. I've searched for one that's both dark, and not too sweet. This one exceeds expectations, 5 stars! And it's very easy to make. I substituted homemade nut milk for regular milk (as we rarely have milk in the fridge) and I substituted coconut oil for the canola oil. It came out vey moist, with a hint of nutty, coconut flavor, so yummy! I'm not a big fan of frosting, and this is delicious without. As with many baked items I make, I cut it into small pieces once cooled, and put in the freezer. Fun for little treats, and baked items keep well frozen.
> 
> And I just started, and am enjoying, this book I received from my husband at xmas.


etoile, thanks for sharing the information about the chocolate cake mix. I'll see if we can find this where we are. It sounds so yummylicious!  For those of you who love brownies, we were at my BFF who loves to bake a few years ago and she made TDF brownies with chocolate chips inside. Turned out she used the Ghirardelli mix. I've been using it ever since, it comes out perfect every time. Our local Costco carries it.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang, this one is for you. Come be my twin.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all! 

Thank you all for your kind words, I am working so hard and it's really nice to hear. I wish I could reply to everyone! I know it will all be worth it in the end but I am stressed to the max right now and feeling overwhelmed. We got some last minute jobs for this weekend along with planning season for this years jobs so it's a lot to juggle. The class is not done till mid April. I am a very determined person and I was given a tuition scholarship so I appreciate the opportunity  I know I can do it, I'm just having an exhausted day. 

It's nice to check in with you all though and I hope everyone is doing well! I'm going to try to get to bed early, good night!


----------



## etoile de mer

Fabfashion said:


> etoile, thanks for sharing the information about the chocolate cake mix. I'll see if we can find this where we are. It sounds so yummylicious!  For those of you who love brownies, we were at my BFF who loves to bake a few years ago and she made TDF brownies with chocolate chips inside. Turned out she used the Ghirardelli mix. I've been using it ever since, it comes out perfect every time. Our local Costco carries it.



Yum, thanks for posting.  Last summer I was on a quest for a dark chocolate, cake-like, brownie recipe. I tried Ina Garten's recipe (Barefoot Contessa), but it was too fudgey, and sweet for me. My local store makes wonderful brownies, that I think are perfect. I tried to convince them to share the recipe with wepromising to buy my ingredients there, and not to disclose! The bakery dept. manager very politely declined!  



Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, this one is for you. Come be my twin.



So gorgeous, *Fabfashion*!  I've tried this very same one in the past. I remember it being not only beautiful, but it seemed like it would be very comfy, too. Thanks so much for sharing, it looks lovely on you!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Monday evening, ladies.

What a day, up early and non-stop since dawn! My DDs and I have settled in front of the TV to watch ~ wait for it ~ The Bachelor, their choice not mine. This show is beyond silly and ridiculous but I am watching it with them anyway. Togetherness! What I could really use right now is a huge piece of chocolate cake, lol. 

Thanks *etoile* and *FabF* for the choco cake recommendations. I am going to find them both and make them asap. 

Love your watch *FabF*! Anyone would be honored to be your twin. 

*MrsO*, good for you to get to bed early tonight. Between school and work, you must be at the brink of exhaustion but hang in there ~ you can do it! Just delegate as much as you can and keep going. 

*xiangxiang*, hope that you had a great Monday and are out of your chocolate coma. 

*MrsJDS*, are you going to watch the NFL Pro Ball this Sunday? I will be watching it as we are at the end of football season. So sad! I don't like when this happens every year. 

H update: My youngest DD and I hit the Rodeo Drive store early today specifically to look at S/S 15 CSGMs and shoes. Just to look only, because I only buy from my local SA at home. She is holding BB CW 08 for me and I anxiously wanted to see it IRL before committing to it. The BH's store had just received a BB CW 08 on Saturday morning and my fingers were crossed that it was still in stock. Well, my greatest fears were realized when I tried it on in the BH store ~ the neutral CW totally washed me out, just as MrsJDS had stated earlier. Now, I have to tell my SA that it is a no go for me. The good news is that I found a wonderful Flamingo Party CSGM in CW 05 that really pops with color and will buy CW 05 or CW 14 once I return to the East Coast. Love that design, it is amazing. Also, I tried on the Karlotta sandals and they weren't for me either. So glad that I stopped by the BH H today.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, ladies! Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.
> 
> xiangxiang, the sub-zero temperature is perfect for all your CSGMs. Imagine how cozy you'll feel.  Now that spring is just around the corner or at least that's what I'm telling myself, I've decided not to get any CSGMs this season. I didn't see any design that have me running into the store and my zebra pegasus is still in its box. I need to learn to use what I've got first.  I've never tried a soy hot chocolate before. Does it taste like hot chocolate made with regular milk? I have this tin of Godiva hot chocolate and it's so sinfully delicious. I leave the tin at home or I'll be drinking it all day. Any news on the fireplace front? Did Mr. Hot Fireplace step up to the plate and resolve your issue? I also forgot to ask earlier if you ended up ordering a power washer for your SO?
> 
> Vigee, I was up at 4:30 am this morning (one of my DDs is experiencing a separation anxiety and didn't want to go to sleep alone--well, she's sleeping with the other DD so she's not alone so we're not sure what made her so anxious). I was thinking of you as I browsed through tPF in my half slumber state early this AM. I didn't go to bed until 12:30 am so I was thinking to myself that if Vigee can do it, so can I!  Did you have a chance to visit H today? Love to hear how you did with SS scarves and the sandals. Is the current weather in LA sandal-friendly? May be you can get them and wear them now?
> 
> etoile, I think Fitbit becomes more useful when used in conjuction with an online diary like Myfitnesspal so I'm not only watching physical activities but also monitoring food intake. I haven't been very diligent on the diary front but am slowly becoming better at it. One key motivation for me is that when I reviewed the Fitbit dashboard, I could see how doing little things like going for a walk to a plaza near my office during lunch increased my step counts from an average of 1500 per day on the days I stayed in the office to over 6000. I believe the first milestone is 10K. So now I have more reason to go out for a walk and take a longer route instead of a short cut. I'm also taking the stairs when I can because it counts # of floors climbed. I'm not zealous about it but I do modify my behaviour ever so slightly in a way that can be easily maintained. I'd love to hit the 10K steps soon. There's a New Yorker article written by a guy in the UK about his experience with Fitbit. It's quite cute. http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/06/30/stepping-out-3
> 
> MrsOwen, when will your course be finished?
> 
> Rania, please share pic when you get a steel bracelet. I'm sure you'll get so much more wear out of it.
> 
> MrsJDS, I've thought about what you wrote regarding the Constance and you're so right. I'll probably use it as often as my Chanel which is like never. I love the look of it but I don't seem to be able to downsize the items I carry. I like transporting my K long wallet, Karo GM and other junk from one bag to the next so unless I'm getting a Cartable which is probably way huge on me, a regular C or an elan is not going to work. Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> How's everyone's day going so far?



*Fabfashion*, how are you doing? 4.30am in the morning! Ouch, I couldn't do it! Soya hot chocolate doesn't taste the same as normal milk hot chocolate but I got used to it now. I am really trying to cut down my milk intake. Hence soya HC and dark chocolate only. I too have the PdV shawl still in box with tag! But I am already eyeing the S/S. Must control myself! The cold snap is here but to be honest it's not that bad as it's very low wind at the moment. Once the wind picks up, it will feel much more unbearable! I was even thinking about taking my fox fur stole out. I bought it about 10 years ago in Germany and I have worn it about 10 times! Not very good "cost per wear" but I love it so much. Same goes with my shearling sheepskin coat which I bought a few years ago, also wore less than 10 times. Not a word from Mr. Fireplace. I started to think he is "just looks but no action"!  Good job we haven't paid them the full amount yet. So I am sure they will come back at some point. 

Looks like you are really going with the fitness workout! How do you feel now? I still haven't planned any regular exercise! But I am eating carefully so maybe I will keep the weight off that way.


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Posting for this chocolate loving, cafe friends
> 
> While out and about this weekend, I bought this chocolate cake mix at Sur la Table. I've tried so many recipes and mixes, over the years, looking for the ideal chocolate cake. I've searched for one that's both dark, and not too sweet. This one exceeds expectations, 5 stars! And it's very easy to make. I substituted homemade nut milk for regular milk (as we rarely have milk in the fridge) and I substituted coconut oil for the canola oil. It came out vey moist, with a hint of nutty, coconut flavor, so yummy! I'm not a big fan of frosting, and this is delicious without. As with many baked items I make, I cut it into small pieces once cooled, and put in the freezer. Fun for little treats, and baked items keep well frozen.
> 
> And I just started, and am enjoying, this book I received from my husband at xmas.



*etoile*, just reading your description makes me craving for this chocolate cake!!! That's the kind I like, not too sweet, dark and without milk! I am trying to convert my SO to take soya or coconut milk but have not been successful. I tried almond milk but it's far too thin and tasteless for me. I am sticking with soya for the time being.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> etoile, thanks for sharing the information about the chocolate cake mix. I'll see if we can find this where we are. It sounds so yummylicious!  For those of you who love brownies, we were at my BFF who loves to bake a few years ago and she made TDF brownies with chocolate chips inside. Turned out she used the Ghirardelli mix. I've been using it ever since, it comes out perfect every time. Our local Costco carries it.



This looks coma inducing!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, this one is for you. Come be my twin.



This is pure LOVE!!!  The white face looks great! I think we might have a winner here!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Monday evening, ladies.
> 
> What a day, up early and non-stop since dawn! My DDs and I have settled in front of the TV to watch ~ wait for it ~ The Bachelor, their choice not mine. This show is beyond silly and ridiculous but I am watching it with them anyway. Togetherness! What I could really use right now is a huge piece of chocolate cake, lol.
> 
> Thanks *etoile* and *FabF* for the choco cake recommendations. I am going to find them both and make them asap.
> 
> Love your watch *FabF*! Anyone would be honored to be your twin.
> 
> *MrsO*, good for you to get to bed early tonight. Between school and work, you must be at the brink of exhaustion but hang in there ~ you can do it! Just delegate as much as you can and keep going.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, hope that you had a great Monday and are out of your chocolate coma.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, are you going to watch the NFL Pro Ball this Sunday? I will be watching it as we are at the end of football season. So sad! I don't like when this happens every year.
> 
> H update: My youngest DD and I hit the Rodeo Drive store early today specifically to look at S/S 15 CSGMs and shoes. Just to look only, because I only buy from my local SA at home. She is holding BB CW 08 for me and I anxiously wanted to see it IRL before committing to it. The BH's store had just received a BB CW 08 on Saturday morning and my fingers were crossed that it was still in stock. Well, my greatest fears were realized when I tried it on in the BH store ~ the neutral CW totally washed me out, just as MrsJDS had stated earlier. Now, I have to tell my SA that it is a no go for me. The good news is that I found a wonderful Flamingo Party CSGM in CW 05 that really pops with color and will buy CW 05 or CW 14 once I return to the East Coast. Love that design, it is amazing. Also, I tried on the Karlotta sandals and they weren't for me either. So glad that I stopped by the BH H today.



*Vigee*, I too am keen to see Flamingo Party! The photos look amazing! But I am not sure the big patterns will work well with me. Must try it on soon. I am not sold on BB design yet maybe I should try it before I make a decision.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi Ladies!  I am having some problems with my keyboard which has result in me losing two long posts!  Frustrating!!! Just want to therefore pop in and say hello to everyone here!


*Vigee* - so good that you were able to get some clarity at H while in BH!  I am not surprised to hear that you are going with a FP design.  I think that is very YOU.  Can't wait to see the mod pics when you eventually get it.  I am going to watch the Pro Bowl.  Should be a lot of fun!  My DS always gets invited to a birthday party on Super Bowl Sunday (parents are obviously not football fans LOL).  This year the party is this Sunday afternoon.  I will have to, as I have done in prior years, pull DD out of the party early so we can be home for the kick off.  


*Xiang, Etoile *and *FabF* - all this talk of chocolate makes me craze chocolate and I don't have a particular sweet tooth!  I do bake chocolate cake and I have an easy recipe that I follow that makes a scrumptious double layer cake!  Yum!


*Etoile* - I only wish I had time to read a novel.  With little kiddies, I only have time to read the news.  So I read the NYT and the Economist daily and I subscribe to the New Yorker.  I look forward to reading a novel one day!


*FabF* - I hear ya about the Constance.  Sounds like your Chanel already fits the bill.  I'm thinking about going on BI myself just so I'm forced to use what I already have in my wardrobe.  I've done so much H shopping lately that I think I should slow down and not look for the next thing to buy!  PF is so enabling!


*MrsO* - Wow you are juggling a lot on your plate! I saw your outfit today (can't remember which thread you posted) and you are channeling sunshine and happiness with your new CSGM!  Love it!  It's also a great school look too  Glad to hear the storms are over.  It was raining hard in Boston on Sunday and I read about the storms on the weekend.


*Xiang* - definitely try on BB!  I think the colouring might suit you, if you are a winter colour person!  Can't wait to see which CSGM you purchase, if you do!!!


Hi to everyone else!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, I too am keen to see Flamingo Party! The photos look amazing! But I am not sure the big patterns will work well with me. Must try it on soon. I am not sold on BB design yet maybe I should try it before I make a decision.



*xiangxiang*, my thoughts are that you need to try on both BB and Flamingo Party CSGMs IRL before committing to them. I was completely sold on BB and ready to buy it sight unseen and when I tried on this neutral CW 08, it fell completely flat and washed me out. The Flamingo Party CSGM was the exact opposite and I can see myself buying a few these in totally different CWs. 

Thanks to *MrsJDS* for her post about the BB CW 08 washing her out, this is exactly my experience, too!

Hope that everyone is having a great Tuesday.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Hi Ladies!  I am having some problems with my keyboard which has result in me losing two long posts!  Frustrating!!! Just want to therefore pop in and say hello to everyone here!
> 
> *Xiang, Etoile *and *FabF* - all this talk of chocolate makes me craze chocolate and I don't have a particular sweet tooth!  I do bake chocolate cake and I have an easy recipe that I follow that makes a scrumptious double layer cake!  Yum!
> 
> *Xiang* - definitely try on BB!  I think the colouring might suit you, if you are a winter colour person!  Can't wait to see which CSGM you purchase, if you do!!!



*MrsJDS*, I don't have a sweet tooth in general but I occasionally have some dark chocolate. And I also like dark chocolate truffles but I really don't have it very often. I am trying to eat healthy since the new year. Today I made my own salad again. Smoked salmon, greens, cucumber slices, avocado and olives. 

I sure will try the BB next time I am in H. I tried to pop in before the end of the week. Wish me luck! By luck I mean I don't end up buying anything especially GMs as I still have one A/W unworn. 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, my thoughts are that you need to try on both BB and Flamingo Party CSGMs IRL before committing to them. I was completely sold on BB and ready to buy it sight unseen and when I tried on this neutral CW 08, it fell completely flat and washed me out. The Flamingo Party CSGM was the exact opposite and I can see myself buying a few these in totally different CWs.
> 
> Thanks to *MrsJDS* for her post about the BB CW 08 washing her out, this is exactly my experience, too!
> 
> Hope that everyone is having a great Tuesday.



The Flamingo Party is more my style of design but you are right, one must try it before buying. Last season I didn't even think about Mawari but then I tried one on, I was sold instantly. With H, is never say never!


----------



## Suncatcher

Vigee - you are most welcome *hugs*!

Xiangxiang - I don't see you in BB CW 01 or 08 for the same reason. Try the other BB CWs.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Vigee - you are most welcome *hugs*!
> 
> Xiangxiang - I don't see you in BB CW 01 or 08 for the same reason. Try the other BB CWs.



I know! If anything washes *Vigee* out then I would be invisible with it!  Will try other CWs.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello Ladies of the cafe! Popping in to say quick hi.  We're short-staffed these past couple of days with vacation and the flu so I haven't been able to post much but have been following along (great way to de-stress ). Plus I'm rather pooped from another night of inconsolable sobs at 1:45 am last night. The past 2 nights, I've resorted to putting a small mat on the floor and slept in front of DDs' room to shush the anxious DD back to sleep. Even her sister tried to help--bless her heart. The sleeping outside the room seemed to work but don't want to create a habit of it. Well, I can't really complain much. Compared to the first 18th months, this is really nothing. Just hope it doesn't keep up or I won't be able to function or let alone be able to stay awake to visit the cafe. 

etoile, xiangxiang, Vigee, many thanks for your kinds words on the PP watch. 

etoile, I love how you pair the Long Island with the bracelet--such a creative way and they go so well together. I'm bad at accessorizing and stacking bracelets/watch are just beyond my capability. That's probably why I still haven't worn any scarf this week as I need to figure out how to pair it with an outfit. It'd seem a number of my tops' neckline are not condusive for scarf tying. 

Vigee, glad to hear you were able to try out the BB, FP and sandals. Now you know what you need.  I vowed not to buy scarves sight unseen anymore. It's been hit and miss last year so now I'll wait to try it in person.

xiangxiang, the FP and BB look gorgeous. Let us know how they work out when you try them on. I think FP will be too busy for me in GM size. I may be able to pull it off in the right cw if it's a 90 size. I can't believe Mr Hottie turned out to be Mr Fizzle. That's poor customer service to not even get back to you. Being a family business, you'd think they go the extra mile. Off with the head! (Sorry that's the lack of sleep talking. )

MrsJDS, would you be able to share your chocolate cake recipe? I love chocolate cake and would love an easy recipe. 

I'll pop by later on. Hope everyone is having a great day!  It's sunny here and way milder than last week. I'm going for a walk now.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I know! If anything washes *Vigee* out then I would be invisible with it!  Will try other CWs.




*xiangxiang*, you never know with these H CSGMs ~ I buy MOST of my 90cm and 140cm H items sight unseen and the BB CW 08 was the first time that I thought this might be a mistake. Thank goodness, I listened to my intuition and went to try it on IRL. The BB might look wonderful on you IMO, definitely take a look at it in multiple CWs. It is very elegant and quite a lovely design, just not for me.

Let us know what you think of it! 

*FabF*, are you joining the sleep deprived set? The troubles with your DD are so sweet, at least you have a reason to be sleep deprived. She will adjust to sleeping in her own bed, of that I am sure. I am truly exhausted today and have a full schedule, including dinner out tonight. 

*MrsJDS*, we both like football and The Economist.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Fabfashion*, how are you doing? 4.30am in the morning! Ouch, I couldn't do it! Soya hot chocolate doesn't taste the same as normal milk hot chocolate but I got used to it now. I am really trying to cut down my milk intake. Hence soya HC and dark chocolate only. I too have the PdV shawl still in box with tag! But I am already eyeing the S/S. Must control myself! The cold snap is here but to be honest it's not that bad as it's very low wind at the moment. Once the wind picks up, it will feel much more unbearable! I was even thinking about taking my fox fur stole out. I bought it about 10 years ago in Germany and I have worn it about 10 times! Not very good "cost per wear" but I love it so much. Same goes with my shearling sheepskin coat which I bought a few years ago, also wore less than 10 times. Not a word from Mr. Fireplace. I started to think he is "just looks but no action"!  Good job we haven't paid them the full amount yet. So I am sure they will come back at some point.
> 
> Looks like you are really going with the fitness workout! How do you feel now? I still haven't planned any regular exercise! But I am eating carefully so maybe I will keep the weight off that way.



Xiangxiang, my walk ended up at a Japanese ramen restaurant. So much for fitness. Lol. They make this really yummy spicy ramen that's perfect to chase the cold away. I haven't packed much lunch so you're way ahead of me that way. I've been walking more and last night I got to 9856 steps--almost reaching the 10k milestone. More on this later. So far it's been on and off with fitness and food but at least I'm more aware. Lost 1 lb since Jan 5 without doing anything too strenuous so I'm happy.  9 more to go.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Xiangxiang, my walk ended up at a Japanese ramen restaurant. So much for fitness. Lol. They make this really yummy spicy ramen that's perfect to chase the cold away. I haven't packed much lunch so you're way ahead of me that way. I've been walking more and last night I got to 9856 steps--almost reaching the 10k milestone. More on this later. So far it's been on and off with fitness and food but at least I'm more aware. Lost 1 lb since Jan 5 without doing anything too strenuous so I'm happy.  9 more to go.



Hi Fab! You can lower the step milestone in the FitBit dashboard just so you know but I'm happy to see you're getting close to 10K! I lowered mine to 8K as during the week at the office it's hard to get that many steps in, basically I have to just start pacing up and down the studio since we don't have anywhere to walk for lunch 

Sometimes right before bed if  I'm that close, I pace around the bedroom until I get there!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Fab! You can lower the step milestone in the FitBit dashboard just so you know but I'm happy to see you're getting close to 10K! I lowered mine to 8K as during the week at the office it's hard to get that many steps in, basically I have to just start pacing up and down the studio since we don't have anywhere to walk for lunch
> 
> Sometimes right before bed if  I'm that close, I pace around the bedroom until I get there!



MrsOwen, now you tell me!  I noticed around 11-ish last night that I was around 9200 steps. Didn't think much of it since it was nearly midnight already. (Etoile, the count resets each night). But at 11:57pm, I was getting ready to go to bed and noticed it was about 9600 so I started running in place in front of the sink no less! You should have seen me, I looked like a hamster spinning the wheel and the white bath robe and slippers were a nice touch. LOL. The last 30 seconds I was running so fast like that one scene from Flash Dance without the hot bod.  Even the dogs were wondering what the heck mommy was doing. 

I'll stick with a 10k since I was so close last night. I can now see how this little device can become my silent brooding conscience. Hope you're class is going well!


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from Paris and FSH &#128516; A little eyecandy for all you lovely ladies to enjoy. 


The weather has been chilly but great and I have enjoyed shopping. 


Wish I could travel back home in style carrying a beautybox in croc...and all my new jewellery &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

A closeup on the Kelly croc. I love the fact that the windows at FSH can be admired in the night too. They don't remove the bags on display.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2867899
> 
> A closeup on the Kelly croc. I love the fact that the windows at FSH can be admired in the night too. They don't remove the bags on display.



Gorgeous pics, *Serva*, Thanks for posting them on this cafe thread!!! Great eye-candy.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> MrsOwen, now you tell me!  I noticed around 11-ish last night that I was around 9200 steps. Didn't think much of it since it was nearly midnight already. (Etoile, the count resets each night). But at 11:57pm, I was getting ready to go to bed and noticed it was about 9600 so I started running in place in front of the sink no less! You should have seen me, I looked like a hamster spinning the wheel and the white bath robe and slippers were a nice touch. LOL. The last 30 seconds I was running so fast like that one scene from Flash Dance without the hot bod.  Even the dogs were wondering what the heck mommy was doing.
> 
> I'll stick with a 10k since I was so close last night. I can now see how this little device can become my silent brooding conscience. Hope you're class is going well!



 that is such an amazing description, I can totally picture it! Did the running in place work? I've tried marching in place but I don't think it worked. I've also been known to run up and down the stairs a few times or carry things upstairs one at a time, DH thinks I'm a nut!  I really should raise mine up to 10K again and we can cheer each other on!


----------



## MSO13

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2867899
> 
> A closeup on the Kelly croc. I love the fact that the windows at FSH can be admired in the night too. They don't remove the bags on display.



Such great eye candy Serva1, thanks so much for sharing! That Kelly is


----------



## Serva1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous pics, *Serva*, Thanks for posting them on this cafe thread!!! Great eye-candy.




The Kelly would be perfect for you Vigee &#128516; I know you like red.


----------



## Serva1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Such great eye candy Serva1, thanks so much for sharing! That Kelly is




Glad you enjoyed the pics MrsO &#128516;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Serva1 said:


> The Kelly would be perfect for you Vigee &#128516; I know you like red.



*Serva*, I was just thinking the same thing! Love *RED*.


----------



## Fabfashion

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2867899
> 
> A closeup on the Kelly croc. I love the fact that the windows at FSH can be admired in the night too. They don't remove the bags on display.



Thanks for sharing the pics, Serva. Such eye candy. I missed going to FSH and Paris in general. Which red is this gorgeous croc K?


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> that is such an amazing description, I can totally picture it! Did the running in place work? I've tried marching in place but I don't think it worked. I've also been known to run up and down the stairs a few times or carry things upstairs one at a time, DH thinks I'm a nut!  I really should raise mine up to 10K again and we can cheer each other on!



It did count the steps when I was running in place. I tried a bit first and saw that it did so I started sprinting.  Please be my Fitbit buddy, MrsOwen. I drive to work then sit all day then drive home. This helps get me moving. These 2 days I walked to the stores in the area taking a slightly longer route. Yesterday I scored a cashmere sweater in egg yolk yellow on sale for less than $50 and today I got a Rachel Roy spring sweater for another $50 so it was productive walk I must say.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies!

Out to dinner in a few hours to go to The Lobster in Santa Monica, located beachfront and casual dining with expensive prices but oh so worth it. Love their spiny lobster and will probably have that or just a bowl of chowder. 

Lazy but productive day in spite of being a zombie from lack of sleep. 

Must go to the Century City Mall tomorrow or Thursday latest to return a few items at Bloomies and do other small errands. I am putting this off as long as possible. Huge case of procrastination on my part.

The Fitbit does sound great, *MrsO* and *FabF*! I am trying to ease back into my exercise routine and have 5 more pounds to lose, which should be doable within the next few months. 

What is everyone doing tonight?


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> It did count the steps when I was running in place. I tried a bit first and saw that it did so I started sprinting.  Please be my Fitbit buddy, MrsOwen. I drive to work then sit all day then drive home. This helps get me moving. These 2 days I walked to the stores in the area taking a slightly longer route. Yesterday I scored a cashmere sweater in egg yolk yellow on sale for less than $50 and today I got a Rachel Roy spring sweater for another $50 so it was productive walk I must say.



Great scores on the sweaters! DH would say that walking for shopping is most unhealthy but I don't agree, I get so many steps when I go to our nearby GIANT mall and park all the way on the wrong side from where my usual stops are. I get like 2 miles of walking for that (and usually an orange shopping bag for company on the way back )

You know, I don't know how we can link up as Fitbit friends but I'll try to figure it out and PM you. I've never had any fitness friends and when I looked on the Fitbit message boards it was very competitive/sporty stuff and obviously I prefer to talk about handmade leather bags and silk scarves  I'll investigate!


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Out to dinner in a few hours to go to The Lobster in Santa Monica, located beachfront and casual dining with expensive prices but oh so worth it. Love their spiny lobster and will probably have that or just a bowl of chowder.
> 
> Lazy but productive day in spite of being a zombie from lack of sleep.
> 
> Must go to the Century City Mall tomorrow or Thursday latest to return a few items at Bloomies and do other small errands. I am putting this off as long as possible. Huge case of procrastination on my part.
> 
> The Fitbit does sound great, *MrsO* and *FabF*! I am trying to ease back into my exercise routine and have 5 more pounds to lose, which should be doable within the next few months.
> 
> What is everyone doing tonight?



Hi Vigee! I just did a pile of homework and I'm feeling good. I only have a small portion left to do over the weekend which should take an hour. I was a last minute student and I'm trying to be more proactive in this course. I'm going to have some dinner and veg out with DH watching Bravo, oops I mean the State of the Union of course 

I love Santa Monica, when I used to travel out there for work my boss loved to go shameless celeb spotting. Have you had any awesome H sightings or any celebs? 

You could totally rock that red Croc Kelly Serva posted, that would be just perfect for you!


----------



## MSO13

etoile de mer said:


> Posting for this chocolate loving, cafe friends
> 
> While out and about this weekend, I bought this chocolate cake mix at Sur la Table. I've tried so many recipes and mixes, over the years, looking for the ideal chocolate cake. I've searched for one that's both dark, and not too sweet. This one exceeds expectations, 5 stars! And it's very easy to make. I substituted homemade nut milk for regular milk (as we rarely have milk in the fridge) and I substituted coconut oil for the canola oil. It came out vey moist, with a hint of nutty, coconut flavor, so yummy! I'm not a big fan of frosting, and this is delicious without. As with many baked items I make, I cut it into small pieces once cooled, and put in the freezer. Fun for little treats, and baked items keep well frozen.
> 
> And I just started, and am enjoying, this book I received from my husband at xmas.



Hi Etoile, 

I'm an avid baker and we have so many friends that are vegan and/or gluten free so I bake often with coconut oil and "alternative" flours. There is an unscented kind of coconut oil that does not impart any coconut flavor to the finished product if you ever want to experiment with it. DH does not care for the taste so I hide it. I do like the coconut flavor in chocolate based recipes but for fruit flavorings I use the unscented. Next week I have to whip up a batch of vegan/gluten free lemon glazed donuts which are awesome! I use a baking book from Babycakes for the vegan stuff. I have Celiac myself so I can't use most mixes sadly but it's made me a more adventurous baker. I take a weekend class on making gum paste flowers in a few weeks and I cannot wait as I love making my desserts look fancy! Hope you're doing well!


----------



## Suncatcher

FabF and MrsO - I may get a fitbit just to be your friends!  

Serva - lovely eye candy! I had to wipe my drool off my face LOL.

Vigee - I'm loving your life right now. Lobster in SM!?!  Sounds fabulous!

FabF - would love to share my recipe. It is from a blog. Will I get in trouble for posting a link here, do you know?  The image of you running like in a hamster wheel is hilarious!!

I'm watching the state of the union tonight.  The FLOTUS looks fabulous!  Love her whole look.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2867899
> 
> A closeup on the Kelly croc. I love the fact that the windows at FSH can be admired in the night too. They don't remove the bags on display.


I want to break the glass!!!


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsO - I forgot to mention how much I love your CDC!


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> MrsO - I forgot to mention how much I love your CDC!




Thank you! DH did a great job!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Vigee! I just did a pile of homework and I'm feeling good. I only have a small portion left to do over the weekend which should take an hour. I was a last minute student and I'm trying to be more proactive in this course. I'm going to have some dinner and veg out with DH watching Bravo, oops I mean the State of the Union of course
> 
> I love Santa Monica, when I used to travel out there for work my boss loved to go shameless celeb spotting. Have you had any awesome H sightings or any celebs?
> 
> You could totally rock that red Croc Kelly Serva posted, that would be just perfect for you!



*MrsO*, I haven't seen many celebs but my eldest DD worked for Rachel Zoe as a stylist last year and worked with Kate Hudson, Anne Hathaway, Jen Lawrence, Davie Bowie, Tilda Swinton, Kate Upton, Jen Garner, Molly Simms, Jessica Simpson, Kristen Bell, Nicole Richie, Miley Cyrus, Eva Longoria, blah blah blah ~ all up close and personal. So we are kind over the celeb scene. Must add that most of them were really, really NICE according to my DD.

Went to The Lobster in Santa Monica tonight and had my favorite spiny lobster. Yummy. Plus, we have stocked up on gourmet chocolates from Compartes. Double Yum. The chocolate cake and brownies will have to wait until next week.

Yes, the red Croc K is definitely on my WL. it's so totally gorgeous. loveeyes:

Now, it's time to roll in to bed! 3:30am comes early, lol.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone and greetings from Paris &#128516; going to the LV Foundation today with my dear niece to have lunch and look at the exhibition. LV was kind to invite us and they sent a bottle of champagne to our hotel yesterday which was nice. I have a rendevouz at Chanel in the afternoon with my lovely SA and my project to find the perfect jacket/coat continues. I'm looking for this type of style, hopefully with matching tweed bag.


Will ask about the croc Kelly at FSH and let you know. I did look at the croc samples 2 days ago but don't recall the colour and the book might have been incomplete.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2867899
> 
> A closeup on the Kelly croc. I love the fact that the windows at FSH can be admired in the night too. They don't remove the bags on display.



The croc K is gorgeous! Looks like Bordeaux (or the croc equiv of rouge H).


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Xiangxiang, my walk ended up at a Japanese ramen restaurant. So much for fitness. Lol. They make this really yummy spicy ramen that's perfect to chase the cold away. I haven't packed much lunch so you're way ahead of me that way. I've been walking more and last night I got to 9856 steps--almost reaching the 10k milestone. More on this later. So far it's been on and off with fitness and food but at least I'm more aware. Lost 1 lb since Jan 5 without doing anything too strenuous so I'm happy.  9 more to go.



I LOVE spicy ramen!!! *Fabfashion*, I am so jealous!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Fab! You can lower the step milestone in the FitBit dashboard just so you know but I'm happy to see you're getting close to 10K! I lowered mine to 8K as during the week at the office it's hard to get that many steps in, basically I have to just start pacing up and down the studio since we don't have anywhere to walk for lunch
> 
> Sometimes right before bed if  I'm that close, I pace around the bedroom until I get there!





Fabfashion said:


> MrsOwen, now you tell me!  I noticed around 11-ish last night that I was around 9200 steps. Didn't think much of it since it was nearly midnight already. (Etoile, the count resets each night). But at 11:57pm, I was getting ready to go to bed and noticed it was about 9600 so I started running in place in front of the sink no less! You should have seen me, I looked like a hamster spinning the wheel and the white bath robe and slippers were a nice touch. LOL. The last 30 seconds I was running so fast like that one scene from Flash Dance without the hot bod.  Even the dogs were wondering what the heck mommy was doing.
> 
> I'll stick with a 10k since I was so close last night. I can now see how this little device can become my silent brooding conscience. Hope you're class is going well!



Both, I have done the same before! I have the same app when I got my new phone last September. 10k is the default setting and I remember one night I was about to go to bed, I checked it and it was 9500 something steps. So I immediately started jogging on the spot! Until it reached 10k! I stopped this app before Christmas because I was told that it drains the battery (turns out not really). I have now officially switched it back on. Although it's really hard to go out and walk when the weather is cold, well, colder compared to yours.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> It did count the steps when I was running in place. I tried a bit first and saw that it did so I started sprinting.  Please be my Fitbit buddy, MrsOwen. I drive to work then sit all day then drive home. This helps get me moving. These 2 days I walked to the stores in the area taking a slightly longer route. Yesterday I scored a cashmere sweater in egg yolk yellow on sale for less than $50 and today I got a Rachel Roy spring sweater for another $50 so it was productive walk I must say.



That's productive walk you are right! Or that's the kind of walk I need to avoid! I need to focus on looking for a new bed. We went to Harrods last weekend and gosh they had expensive beds! As much as we want a quality bed, I am not ready to shell out the price of a croc B for it! Will need to go take another look and try a few more this week.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsO*, I haven't seen many celebs but my eldest DD worked for Rachel Zoe as a stylist last year and worked with Kate Hudson, Anne Hathaway, Jen Lawrence, Davie Bowie, Tilda Swinton, Kate Upton, Jen Garner, Molly Simms, Jessica Simpson, Kristen Bell, Nicole Richie, Miley Cyrus, Eva Longoria, blah blah blah ~ all up close and personal. So we are kind over the celeb scene. Must add that most of them were really, really NICE according to my DD.
> 
> Went to The Lobster in Santa Monica tonight and had my favorite spiny lobster. Yummy. Plus, we have stocked up on gourmet chocolates from Compartes. Double Yum. The chocolate cake and brownies will have to wait until next week.
> 
> Yes, the red Croc K is definitely on my WL. it's so totally gorgeous. loveeyes:
> 
> Now, it's time to roll in to bed! 3:30am comes early, lol.



Woza, *Vigee*, your DD sounds so glamorous! I have heard that David Bowie is really really nice.

And have I told you that I LOVE lobster?  It's my favourite food in the world! The best ones I had are in HK, Australia and Key West!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Serva1 said:


> Morning everyone and greetings from Paris &#128516; going to the LV Foundation today with my dear niece to have lunch and look at the exhibition. LV was kind to invite us and they sent a bottle of champagne to our hotel yesterday which was nice. I have a rendevouz at Chanel in the afternoon with my lovely SA and my project to find the perfect jacket/coat continues. I'm looking for this type of style, hopefully with matching tweed bag.
> View attachment 2868599
> 
> Will ask about the croc Kelly at FSH and let you know. I did look at the croc samples 2 days ago but don't recall the colour and the book might have been incomplete.



Love this pic, *Serva*! Wonder what the H color name of the red croc K is ~ if you find out please let me know, thanks.

Hopefully, you will find that perfect Chanel jacket or coat with a matching tweed bag ~ love coordinated outfits. Please post a pic if you find an outfit. One thing about Chanel and LV, they are very generous with the champagne! When we were in Paris, LV opened a bottle for us while we were just waiting for monograms on our newly purchased items. A long wait but still, the store was packed with tourists and they took us to a VIP area and it was very all very pleasant.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Woza, *Vigee*, *your DD sounds so glamorous! I have heard that David Bowie is really really nice.*
> 
> And have I told you that I LOVE lobster?  It's my favourite food in the world! The best ones I had are in HK, Australia and Key West!



My DD said that David Bowie off-camera dresses very preppy, is very down to earth and is a truly a nice person. She found there were very few divas in the business and has some great stories. Lots of fun and hard work.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Wednesday, ladies! I'm in such a great mood today. I got 10,192 steps in last night, completed a short session of the elliptical while DDs had their swimming lesson and both DDs slept through the night. <cue music> I feel good. Da da da da da da da.  May have overdone the walking/exercising a bit so my walking goal for today is to walk to a salon near my office during lunch and get a mani. I'll take a longer route but it'll be so nice to get a little pampering as a reward. 

MrsOwen, thanks again for recommending Fitbit!  I used to go for a walk at lunch time almost daily with my colleague. She's an avid runner and into all sorts of sports. Since she changed job last November and the weather turned cold, I've been staying indoors most days. This has got me moving. Too bad it doesn't dispense shopping advice like my GF did especially when we popped by H and the other boutiques.  Thanks for looking into Fitbit friends. I already feel better just knowing psychologically someone else is doing Fitbit. And congrats on getting most of your homework done. Keep up the great work! 

MrsJDS, yes please get a Fitbit and be our friends.  You're already so active and full of energy. I don't know if I can catch up but you'll definitely be my poster girl.  

Etoile, how about joining us with Fitbit? 

Vigee, you look fantastic in all your pics! You don't look to me like you need to lose any weight. I bet if you don't carry your B one day, you'll be 5 lbs lighter already.  BTW, any tips to share on how you lost the first 10? Your DD who worked with Rachel Zoe must be so stylish (just like her DM). Is your other DD into fashion as well? They both have great tastes from what I can gather from the purses they got recently. Your dinner sounds so delicious and is making me hungry at 10 am.

xiangxiang, I'd sleep with a red croc K on a $200 mattress any day.  On the shopping front, I'm only looking for winter sales finds at this point. I always tell DH that I'm saving him money. "Look hon, this was $200 now $50. I saved you $150." LOL. Yay to another walking friend! I usually put on my walkable boots to go out during lunch in the winter. They still have 2.5" heels on them and lined so they're warm enough over my stocking feet and very comfy to walk in. I prefer Blondo boots as they look dressy enough yet warm and water proof too. It's hard to find dressy looking boots that are warm enough for our kind of winter and not ended up looking like Big Foot. I do have another pair of heeled leather Uggs boots but they're for serious Arctic temperature. Let's just say when one lives here, one needs a closet just for all sorts of boots. Hehe. In the summer, I have Puma flats that I walk with. If I'm meeting someone for lunch, I swap them out and put my 4" heels on when I get to the restaurant. They're small enought to fit in my B35 easily.

Hope everyone is having a fabulous day!


----------



## Fabfashion

Serva1 said:


> Morning everyone and greetings from Paris &#55357;&#56836; going to the LV Foundation today with my dear niece to have lunch and look at the exhibition. LV was kind to invite us and they sent a bottle of champagne to our hotel yesterday which was nice. I have a rendevouz at Chanel in the afternoon with my lovely SA and my project to find the perfect jacket/coat continues. I'm looking for this type of style, hopefully with matching tweed bag.
> View attachment 2868599
> 
> Will ask about the croc Kelly at FSH and let you know. I did look at the croc samples 2 days ago but don't recall the colour and the book might have been incomplete.


 
Serva, would love to hear how you enjoy the exhibit. We don't get a lot of these things here in Canada. Love the outfit in the pic, especially the long jacket.  Hope your visit to Chanel is successful. Please share your finds.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> That's productive walk you are right! Or that's the kind of walk I need to avoid! I need to focus on looking for a new bed. *We went to Harrods last weekend and gosh they had expensive beds! As much as we want a quality bed, I am not ready to shell out the price of a croc B for it! Will need to go take another look and try a few more this week.*



*xiangxiang*, lol, I feel exactly the same way about mattresses ~ the prices are insane and I can't justify spending the price of a B/K, so I generally end up in the mid-price category. Also, the lobsters were great last night at dinner, love spiny lobster, it is my favorite. 

*FabF*, my youngest DD is in digital media and has a great job considering that she is a recent college graduate and found the position on her own without help from DH. In fact, both DDs made it a point to be independent of DH's connections in the business world. Good for them! As for losing the first 10 lbs, no lie I STRUGGLED with it endlessly but just didn't give up. Felt like I was eating air for awhile and nothing else, finally it gradually starting coming off and I have lost an entire pant size. Cannot tell you how much effort it took ~ I kept a calendar and wrote down my weight every other day to track it. Another 5 lbs to go and I will be very happy, that will give me some breathing room to indulge once in awhile.

Sounds like I really need this Fitbit app, will have to check in to it. My exercise routine has fallen off recently. Today, I am determined to start back to the condo gym this afternoon, errands to run this morning at a nearby mall.

Have a great Wednesday, ladies!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi everyone!  I had an eventful morning this morning ... took dropped DS to school and while he was at his cubby getting ready for the day a huge leak occurred at the entrance to DS' class ... out poured brown water from a few locations in the ceiling (sewage, who knows).  Half the kids were stuck in the class, the other kids were out in the hall shrieking.  So I stayed behind to help.  Grabbed a couple of garbage cans to catch the brown water.  Thankfully I was not wearing my fur (was dressed for a workout wearing a hoody fleece) but was carrying my trusty black B!  Got the principal to get me some umbrellas and while waiting for the umbrellas a part of the ceiling fell down.  That got the kids in the class screaming!  I went into the class with the umbrella while brown water was coming down on me and brought each kid out one by one (all the while thinking I hope no one takes my B!), then helped DS' teacher get her stuff out.  I went to my workout smelling like sewer water.  I don't think DS will have a classroom for at least a couple of weeks.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Hi everyone!  I had an eventful morning this morning ... took dropped DS to school and while he was at his cubby getting ready for the day a huge leak occurred at the entrance to DS' class ... out poured brown water from a few locations in the ceiling (sewage, who knows).  Half the kids were stuck in the class, the other kids were out in the hall shrieking.  So I stayed behind to help.  Grabbed a couple of garbage cans to catch the brown water.  Thankfully I was not wearing my fur (was dressed for a workout wearing a hoody fleece) but was carrying my trusty black B!  Got the principal to get me some umbrellas and while waiting for the umbrellas a part of the ceiling fell down.  That got the kids in the class screaming!  I went into the class with the umbrella while brown water was coming down on me and brought each kid out one by one (all the while thinking I hope no one takes my B!), then helped DS' teacher get her stuff out.  I went to my workout smelling like sewer water.  I don't think DS will have a classroom for at least a couple of weeks.


Oh my! That was quite a morning, MrsJDS. Hope everyone is okay and that your B is intact. It's so nice of you to help out. The kids must have freaked out. I would! I hope the rest of your day is a better one.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Hi everyone!  I had an eventful morning this morning ... took dropped DS to school and while he was at his cubby getting ready for the day a huge leak occurred at the entrance to DS' class ... out poured brown water from a few locations in the ceiling (sewage, who knows).  Half the kids were stuck in the class, the other kids were out in the hall shrieking.  So I stayed behind to help.  Grabbed a couple of garbage cans to catch the brown water.  Thankfully I was not wearing my fur (was dressed for a workout wearing a hoody fleece) but was carrying my trusty black B!  Got the principal to get me some umbrellas and while waiting for the umbrellas a part of the ceiling fell down.  That got the kids in the class screaming!  I went into the class with the umbrella while brown water was coming down on me and brought each kid out one by one (all the while thinking I hope no one takes my B!), then helped DS' teacher get her stuff out.  I went to my workout smelling like sewer water.  I don't think DS will have a classroom for at least a couple of weeks.



*MrsJDS*, WOWZA. What a morning for you! Are you okay now? Sounds like a nightmare and so great of you to stay and help out at your DS's school. My sister has a saying, "Danger is when you least expect it!". Sounds like it is applicable in this situation. Hope all is well with your DS being out of school for two weeks.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, lol, I feel exactly the same way about mattresses ~ the prices are insane and I can't justify spending the price of a B/K, so I generally end up in the mid-price category. Also, the lobsters were great last night at dinner, love spiny lobster, it is my favorite.
> 
> *FabF*, my youngest DD is in digital media and has a great job considering that she is a recent college graduate and found the position on her own without help from DH. In fact, both DDs made it a point to be independent of DH's connections in the business world. Good for them! As for losing the first 10 lbs, no lie I STRUGGLED with it endlessly but just didn't give up. Felt like I was eating air for awhile and nothing else, finally it gradually starting coming off and I have lost an entire pant size. Cannot tell you how much effort it took ~ I kept a calendar and wrote down my weight every other day to track it. Another 5 lbs to go and I will be very happy, that will give me some breathing room to indulge once in awhile.
> 
> Sounds like I really need this Fitbit app, will have to check in to it. My exercise routine has fallen off recently. Today, I am determined to start back to the condo gym this afternoon, errands to run this morning at a nearby mall.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday, ladies!


 
Vigee, I'm sure your DDs are very talented and you must be very proud of them. It's so hard for recent grads to find jobs these days and they did it on their own. Bravo! I love lobster and I'm hungrier by the minute. Right now I'm not concentrating on the weight loss (too hard!) and just want to get a bit more active as a start. I don't want to be so pudgy in shorts and sundresses when I'm in Hawaii this March.


----------



## Suncatcher

Vigee - your DD sounds like she had a super glamourous job!  Good for your DDs that they have drive and determination.  Those traits will serve them well.  

Serva - I hope you find your Chanel coat with the matching tweed bag.  The pic you posted is so fabulous.  Maybe you will post mod pics?!?

FabF - When I need to lose weight, I like to follow simple rules that I can easily adhere to.  Eg when I go out and I'm served a dish, I eat half of what is on the dish and leave the rest.  I tell myself I need to drink x glasses of water a day.   Etc etc.  I think you should find the rules that work for you.  Like you are doing with your fitbit and 10k steps.  I too have the issue about finding boots that are warm but look good.  About 7 years ago I found a pair of Hugo Boss boots lined with fur that look great.  I've had to replace the heel probably 4 times because I wear it out season after season and I have not been able to find a replacement boot.  Sigh.   At least this winter is much milder. Apparently today marks the day when it should be the coldest day of winter and the weather should improve from here!  Last week DH bought himself a 911 cab GTS (he turned his last one in a couple of years ago to buy a more sensible Cayenne when I was pregnant but missed having a sports car convertible) so I'm looking forward to warmer days already!

Xiangxiang - I learnt in my last reno that the sky is the limit when it comes to buying home furnishings!  So I am not surprised to hear about beds costing as much as a croc B!  Let us know where you end up.  At least where you live you have a ton of great design options, unlike us here where high end design is limited and quite expensive with the import duties and weaker dollar.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Vigee - your DD sounds like she had a super glamourous job!  Good for your DDs that they have drive and determination.  Those traits will serve them well.
> 
> Serva - I hope you find your Chanel coat with the matching tweed bag.  The pic you posted is so fabulous.  Maybe you will post mod pics?!?
> 
> FabF - When I need to lose weight, I like to follow simple rules that I can easily adhere to.  Eg when I go out and I'm served a dish, I eat half of what is on the dish and leave the rest.  I tell myself I need to drink x glasses of water a day.   Etc etc.  I think you should find the rules that work for you.  Like you are doing with your fitbit and 10k steps.  I too have the issue about finding boots that are warm but look good.  About 7 years ago I found a pair of Hugo Boss boots lined with fur that look great.  I've had to replace the heel probably 4 times because I wear it out season after season and I have not been able to find a replacement boot.  Sigh.   At least this winter is much milder. Apparently today marks the day when it should be the coldest day of winter and the weather should improve from here!  *Last week DH bought himself a 911 cab GTS (he turned his last one in a couple of years ago to buy a more sensible Cayenne when I was pregnant but missed having a sports car convertible) so I'm looking forward to warmer days already!*
> 
> Xiangxiang - I learnt in my last reno that the sky is the limit when it comes to buying home furnishings!  So I am not surprised to hear about beds costing as much as a croc B!  Let us know where you end up.  At least where you live you have a ton of great design options, unlike us here where high end design is limited and quite expensive with the import duties and weaker dollar.
> 
> Hi to everyone else!



*MrsJDS*, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that 911, congrats to your DH. Which color?


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that 911, congrats to your DH. Which color?



This time he chose white .... this is is 4th Porsche and he didn't want to repeat colours he has previously chosen.  Our Cayenne is the midnight blue.  We have a car problem!  We live in the city and now we have 4 cars (3 SUVs and 1 sports car) so we will need to rent a parking spot to house one of the vehicles.

Edited to add: this is why I don't go window shopping, at H or otherwise ... DH took his Cayenne in to get a bulb replaced two weeks ago, and while waiting for the repair job, talked himself to getting a Porsche.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> This time he chose white .... this is is 4th Porsche and he didn't want to repeat colours he has previously chosen.  Our Cayenne is the midnight blue.  We have a car problem!  We live in the city and now we have 4 cars (3 SUVs and 1 sports car) so we will need to rent a parking spot to house one of the vehicles.



Great color choice, *MrsJDS*. My new BMW SUV is white, too.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> This time he chose white .... this is is 4th Porsche and he didn't want to repeat colours he has previously chosen.  Our Cayenne is the midnight blue.  We have a car problem!  We live in the city and now we have 4 cars (3 SUVs and 1 sports car) so we will need to rent a parking spot to house one of the vehicles.
> 
> Edited to add: this is why I don't go window shopping, at H or otherwise ... *DH took his Cayenne in to get a bulb replaced two weeks ago, and while waiting for the repair job, talked himself to getting a Porsche.*



MEN!!! ROFLing.


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great color choice, *MrsJDS*. My new BMW SUV is white, too.



Do you have the X3 or the X5?  I love both.  I bought my Mercedes GLK right before the X3 was released.  Mine is a small SUV and next time I decide to get a new SUV I would definitely look at the X5 for the size.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Do you have the X3 or the X5?  I love both.  I bought my Mercedes GLK right before the X3 was released.  Mine is a small SUV and next time I decide to get a new SUV I would definitely look at the X5 for the size.



*MrsJDS*, bought the new BMW X5, we have had an X3 and an X5 previously and I highly recommend it. A great SUV, can't say enough good things about it.


----------



## etoile de mer

Hi everyone, so busy in the cafe! 

*Vigee* -  So glad your boutique mission was successful, and you were able fine-tune your SS wishlist. I always appreciate having less on my wishlist! Your lobster dinner sounds delicious! I grew up eating lobster so frequently, during summers in New Englad, so yum. It sounds like your daughters have very glam lives, and are hard workers!

*xiangxiang* - We used soy milk for many years, and then switched to boxed almond milk for quite a while. In the past few years, natural food stores in our area started offering freshly made nut milk (usually almond). So much better than the boxed! But, I thought it would be fun to experiment with different nuts, and adjust the sweetness, and vanilla flavoring, to our taste. So, I started making my own. It's so delicious, and now there's no way we can go back to the boxed! Maybe there's a store near you that offers some that's freshly made. The fresh tastes significantly different than the boxed, and your SO may like it better. I've also been experimenting making Tapioca recently, using a combination of coconut milk, and our homemade nut milk. It's a soothing winter treat, and I make it so that it has just a subtle sweetness. I've found my tastes have really changed over the years. Most sweet things taste painfully sweet to me, now! 

*MrsJDS* - Yikes, about your morning!  Quite eventful!  Along with Fabf, I'd love to see your chocolate cake recipe. I've tried so many, the last being one of Nigella Lawson's. I thought it too oily, and the search continued. Regarding having time to read, I'm spoiled that way! Being able to be immersed in a book, fiction or non-fiction, is one of my great pleasures. I still prefer real books, and cart them around with me if there's a chance I'll have a spare moment to read.

*kate* - Hoping you might pop in and see this. I've been thinking of you reading my current book, "Provence, 1970", by Luke Barr. From the back of the book, "Provence, 1970 is about a singular historic moment when six iconic culinary figures - including Julia Child, James Beard, and M.F.K. Fisher - found themselves together in the south of France. They cooked, they ate, and talked late into the night about the future of food in America&#8230;". I think you'd really it!

*MrsO* - I imagine this first week will feel a bit harder, but then you'll be able to start to settle into a routine, although a very busy one! Glad to hear you are able to set aside a bit of time, just to relax. I saw your pic yesterday morning, and you looked beautiful in your De la Mer CSGM. Love the watery colors on you! Also loved Croisette's pink one&#8230;more temptations, and I'm trying to economize!

*FabF* - Sending hugs to your little one! Hopefully this will phase will pass quickly. What a sweet (but sleepy) Mom you are!  Regarding the pairing of watches and enamel bracelets, so nice of you! I must admit, I never wear them on the same wrist, but wear a watch on one, and a bangle on the other. I can't stand the thought of one banging into the other, and the inevitable dings! I do kind of baby my things. You're doing great with your Fitbit! I definitely want to become a Fitbit-er! I'll hopefully get out to buy one today, or tomorrow! I just need to choose between the Zip and the One. Not sure why I'd want to differentiate between regular steps and those that are stair climbing (the One tracks stairs). Which do you have? I think MrsO has the One, as she uses the sleep tracking feature. 

*Serva *- Many thanks for stopping by with your beautiful photos! Enjoy your travels!


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Etoile,
> 
> I'm an avid baker and we have so many friends that are vegan and/or gluten free so I bake often with coconut oil and "alternative" flours. There is an unscented kind of coconut oil that does not impart any coconut flavor to the finished product if you ever want to experiment with it. DH does not care for the taste so I hide it. I do like the coconut flavor in chocolate based recipes but for fruit flavorings I use the unscented. Next week I have to whip up a batch of vegan/gluten free lemon glazed donuts which are awesome! I use a baking book from Babycakes for the vegan stuff. I have Celiac myself so I can't use most mixes sadly but it's made me a more adventurous baker. I take a weekend class on making gum paste flowers in a few weeks and I cannot wait as I love making my desserts look fancy! Hope you're doing well!



Hi *MrsO* -  

Many thanks for the coconut oil tip! We're actually nutty about the taste of coconut, love it so much, and it's the oil we use most frequently. We even use it for scrambled eggs, and it really makes the best eggs ever! But, there are times when unflavored would be ideal, so glad to know of the option. Not everything tastes better with coconut! 

I went through a period a number of years ago when gluten bothered me, and I stopped having it for several years. With Celiac, you certainly have to be more careful than I did. But I agree, it's was so motivating to be more creative with cooking and eating. I still eat much less processed grains than I used to, favoring brown rice and quinoa (love red quinoa so much). Regarding your gum paste class, that sounds like so much fun! I agree, It's so gratifying to make meals and desserts that are beautiful. 

The other chocolate cake mix we absolutely love  is by Dowd and Rogers, and it's gluten free. Have you tried it? It's a bit harder to find, and I have to order it online. It's dense, but moist, and not too sweet, 5 stars! It has a wonderful nutty taste, as it uses chestnut flour. We did not love their vanilla or lemon cake, nor the brownies, but the chocolate cake is a winner. They also sell gluten free baking flours. I have some of their almond flour, that I bought to experiment with, but haven't yet had a chance. Here's a LINK to their site, and also a LINK to info regarding their stellar chocolate cake mix!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> FabF - When I need to lose weight, I like to follow simple rules that I can easily adhere to.  Eg when I go out and I'm served a dish, I eat half of what is on the dish and leave the rest.  I tell myself I need to drink x glasses of water a day.   Etc etc.  I think you should find the rules that work for you.  Like you are doing with your fitbit and 10k steps.  I too have the issue about finding boots that are warm but look good.  About 7 years ago I found a pair of Hugo Boss boots lined with fur that look great.  I've had to replace the heel probably 4 times because I wear it out season after season and I have not been able to find a replacement boot.  Sigh.   At least this winter is much milder. Apparently today marks the day when it should be the coldest day of winter and the weather should improve from here!  Last week DH bought himself a 911 cab GTS (he turned his last one in a couple of years ago to buy a more sensible Cayenne when I was pregnant but missed having a sports car convertible) so I'm looking forward to warmer days already!
> Hi to everyone else!





MrsJDS said:


> Do you have the X3 or the X5?  I love both.  I bought my Mercedes GLK right before the X3 was released.  Mine is a small SUV and next time I decide to get a new SUV I would definitely look at the X5 for the size.





MrsJDS said:


> This time he chose white .... this is is 4th Porsche and he didn't want to repeat colours he has previously chosen.  Our Cayenne is the midnight blue.  We have a car problem!  We live in the city and now we have 4 cars (3 SUVs and 1 sports car) so we will need to rent a parking spot to house one of the vehicles.
> 
> Edited to add: this is why I don't go window shopping, at H or otherwise ... DH took his Cayenne in to get a bulb replaced two weeks ago, and while waiting for the repair job, talked himself to getting a Porsche.



MrsJDS, that's a great idea about setting rules with food. My food intake is normal but where I fall flat is on sweets--chocolate in particular. I literally consume anywhere from 300-600 calories just chocolate or dessert or both. I need to figure out how much sweets I can have each day so that I can cut back without feeling deprived or I'll start binge-ing.

Nice car your DH just got! We never owned a convertible--I don't want to mess up my hair and try to avoid the sun. Lol. We have a Cayenne in smoke blue which is very close to H blue electric. I kept thinking that I need a BE bag to match.  When we took our car to the dealership last year, they got us an X3 for a rental. I really liked it. With me being 5' 1", it's easier to handle than a Cayenne, which would be similar to X5 in size. With the downtown traffic, the X3 was easier to maneuver and park. Have you looked at the Porsche Macan? It's slightly smaller than a Cayenne but not by much and a bit lower to the ground and supposed to offer a sports-car driving experience. We haven't test drove one yet. Not sure if we'll go with another SUV next time or just a sedan now that we don't need to tote any double strollers around.

A somewhat funny story. Last summer DH's good friend got himself an Acura NSX and didn't tell his DW. He kept the new car in storage and would drive it around once in a while. He drove over to show us and he and DH went for a spin. A couple of months later, his DW noticed a 'new' key on his key chain and asked what it was for and the secret was out. She didn't care one bit so we weren't sure why he hid it. Men can do strange things when it comes to cars. 

re: chocolate cake recipe. I'm not sure what tPF's rules are about posting the blog's link to a cake recipe. Anyone else knows? Could you please PM etoile and myself just to be on a safe side. Now I'm craving a yummy chocolate cake.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoile de mer said:


> Hi everyone, so busy in the cafe!
> 
> *FabF* - Sending hugs to your little one! Hopefully this will phase will pass quickly. What a sweet (but sleepy) Mom you are!  Regarding the pairing of watches and enamel bracelets, so nice of you! I must admit, I never wear them on the same wrist, but wear a watch on one, and a bangle on the other. I can't stand the thought of one banging into the other, and the inevitable dings! I do kind of baby my things. You're doing great with your Fitbit! I definitely want to become a Fitbit-er! I'll hopefully get out to buy one today, or tomorrow! I just need to choose between the Zip and the One. Not sure why I'd want to differentiate between regular steps and those that are stair climbing (the One tracks stairs). Which do you have? I think MrsO has the One, as she uses the sleep tracking feature.



Thanks so much, etoile.  I too hope this phase will pass. Now when I hear little noises, I get jumpy. I bribed them with promise of rewards. Last Monday evening I gave each DD a mini diary/notebook. I told them that if they didn't fuss and sleep through the night, they will get one sticker each in the morning. Once they collect 5 stickers, I'll take them to a dollar store and they can each pick a toy/book. Didn't work too well on Monday night but I gave them 1 sticker each anyway. Now last night went well so they now have 2 stickers. I think the idea is beginning to sink in so we'll see what happens tonight. They know that they won't get to go to the dollar store this weekend unless they collect 5 stickers. 

I got the Fitbit One. I researched different models and almost got the Charge HR but not sure if I want it on my wrist. I think when I go up and down the stairs, the One tracks # floors (providing it's more than 10' high) and calculates the calories it takes to climb stairs differently than just walking on flat surface. Plus the One is compact about the size of my pinky but a little shorter. I can hook it on my bra strap, waist band, PJ top's collar and I forget it's even there. Today I went for a walk but not too much but my mani looks wonderful though. Now I need a bag in rose shocking to match.


----------



## etoile de mer

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks so much, etoile.  I too hope this phase will pass. Now when I hear little noises, I get jumpy. I bribed them with promise of rewards. Last Monday evening I gave each DD a mini diary/notebook. I told them that if they didn't fuss and sleep through the night, they will get one sticker each in the morning. Once they collect 5 stickers, I'll take them to a dollar store and they can each pick a toy/book. Didn't work too well on Monday night but I gave them 1 sticker each anyway. Now last night went well so they now have 2 stickers. I think the idea is beginning to sink in so we'll see what happens tonight. They know that they won't get to go to the dollar store this weekend unless they collect 5 stickers.
> 
> I got the Fitbit One. I researched different models and almost got the Charge HR but not sure if I want it on my wrist. I think when I go up and down the stairs, the One tracks # floors (providing it's more than 10' high) and calculates the calories it takes to climb stairs differently than just walking on flat surface. Plus the One is compact about the size of my pinky but a little shorter. I can hook it on my bra strap, waist band, PJ top's collar and I forget it's even there. Today I went for a walk but not too much but my mani looks wonderful though. Now I need a bag in rose shocking to match.



Hi *Fab * 

Such a good idea regarding the little notebooks and stickers!  Maybe the new toys they earn can be something special to take to bed each night, like a comforting teddy bear. And so sweet your girls can comfort each other during the night. Fingers crossed that tonight goes well, again!

Many thanks regarding the additional Fitbit info. I looked at the various models last weekend, and also felt (despite all the great features) I'd dislike wearing the wrist band models. The One does seem less bulky than the Zip, which is wider. Hopefully I'll get out to buy one tomorrow or Friday. I'm typically on my feet a lot of the day, and up and down stairs a bit, so am curious to see what my total is for an average day.

Regarding MrsJDS posting a link to a blog for the recipe, it looks like maybe the type of blog it is, determines whether it's allowed? Here's a LINK to the rules page&#8230;maybe someone can decipher.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Wednesday, ladies! I'm in such a great mood today. I got 10,192 steps in last night, completed a short session of the elliptical while DDs had their swimming lesson and both DDs slept through the night. <cue music> I feel good. Da da da da da da da.  May have overdone the walking/exercising a bit so my walking goal for today is to walk to a salon near my office during lunch and get a mani. I'll take a longer route but it'll be so nice to get a little pampering as a reward.
> 
> xiangxiang, I'd sleep with a red croc K on a $200 mattress any day.  On the shopping front, I'm only looking for winter sales finds at this point. I always tell DH that I'm saving him money. "Look hon, this was $200 now $50. I saved you $150." LOL. Yay to another walking friend! I usually put on my walkable boots to go out during lunch in the winter. They still have 2.5" heels on them and lined so they're warm enough over my stocking feet and very comfy to walk in. I prefer Blondo boots as they look dressy enough yet warm and water proof too. It's hard to find dressy looking boots that are warm enough for our kind of winter and not ended up looking like Big Foot. I do have another pair of heeled leather Uggs boots but they're for serious Arctic temperature. Let's just say when one lives here, one needs a closet just for all sorts of boots. Hehe. In the summer, I have Puma flats that I walk with. If I'm meeting someone for lunch, I swap them out and put my 4" heels on when I get to the restaurant. They're small enought to fit in my B35 easily.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a fabulous day!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, lol, I feel exactly the same way about mattresses ~ the prices are insane and I can't justify spending the price of a B/K, so I generally end up in the mid-price category. Also, the lobsters were great last night at dinner, love spiny lobster, it is my favorite.
> 
> Sounds like I really need this Fitbit app, will have to check in to it. My exercise routine has fallen off recently. Today, I am determined to start back to the condo gym this afternoon, errands to run this morning at a nearby mall.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday, ladies!



Ladies, I am glad I am not alone on this! I would be quite happy to sleep on the floor if someone would give me that croc K in the FSH window! LOL! 

All these talks about chocolate and lobster make me really hungry!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Wednesday, ladies! I'm in such a great mood today. I got 10,192 steps in last night, completed a short session of the elliptical while DDs had their swimming lesson and both DDs slept through the night. <cue music> I feel good. Da da da da da da da.  May have overdone the walking/exercising a bit so my walking goal for today is to walk to a salon near my office during lunch and get a mani. I'll take a longer route but it'll be so nice to get a little pampering as a reward.



I am so glad for you *Fabfashion* that your DD settled down on the sleeping. It's really tough when they don't.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Hi everyone!  I had an eventful morning this morning ... took dropped DS to school and while he was at his cubby getting ready for the day a huge leak occurred at the entrance to DS' class ... out poured brown water from a few locations in the ceiling (sewage, who knows).  Half the kids were stuck in the class, the other kids were out in the hall shrieking.  So I stayed behind to help.  Grabbed a couple of garbage cans to catch the brown water.  Thankfully I was not wearing my fur (was dressed for a workout wearing a hoody fleece) but was carrying my trusty black B!  Got the principal to get me some umbrellas and while waiting for the umbrellas a part of the ceiling fell down.  That got the kids in the class screaming!  I went into the class with the umbrella while brown water was coming down on me and brought each kid out one by one (all the while thinking I hope no one takes my B!), then helped DS' teacher get her stuff out.  I went to my workout smelling like sewer water.  I don't think DS will have a classroom for at least a couple of weeks.



Oh my goodness! I was literally fearing for you when I read this! Glad your B is sort of OK! How can a building just claps like that?


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Xiangxiang - I learnt in my last reno that the sky is the limit when it comes to buying home furnishings!  So I am not surprised to hear about beds costing as much as a croc B!  Let us know where you end up.  At least where you live you have a ton of great design options, unlike us here where high end design is limited and quite expensive with the import duties and weaker dollar.
> 
> Hi to everyone else!



*MrsJDS*, you are absolutely right! Sky is definitely the limit when it comes to home deco. I remember went to a bathroom showroom in Mayfair where you can get a gold plated eagle sculpture leaning over looking your bathtub (why would anyone want to do that is another question) for £15,000 which don't actually do anything at all! The show room had a lot of gold! Needless to say, it wasn't for us!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Hi everyone, so busy in the cafe!
> 
> *xiangxiang* - We used soy milk for many years, and then switched to boxed almond milk for quite a while. In the past few years, natural food stores in our area started offering freshly made nut milk (usually almond). So much better than the boxed! But, I thought it would be fun to experiment with different nuts, and adjust the sweetness, and vanilla flavoring, to our taste. So, I started making my own. It's so delicious, and now there's no way we can go back to the boxed! Maybe there's a store near you that offers some that's freshly made. The fresh tastes significantly different than the boxed, and your SO may like it better. I've also been experimenting making Tapioca recently, using a combination of coconut milk, and our homemade nut milk. It's a soothing winter treat, and I make it so that it has just a subtle sweetness. I've found my tastes have really changed over the years. Most sweet things taste painfully sweet to me, now!



*etoile*, thank you for sharing your milk experience. I will look out for those you recommended next time I pop into a healthy food shop. We have a few near us. I don't think I can convert my SO though. He's just too picky when it comes to food and drinks.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Fab *
> 
> Such a good idea regarding the little notebooks and stickers!  Maybe the new toys they earn can be something special to take to bed each night, like a comforting teddy bear. And so sweet your girls can comfort each other during the night. Fingers crossed that tonight goes well, again!
> 
> Many thanks regarding the additional Fitbit info. I looked at the various models last weekend, and also felt (despite all the great features) I'd dislike wearing the wrist band models. The One does seem less bulky than the Zip, which is wider. Hopefully I'll get out to buy one tomorrow or Friday. I'm typically on my feet a lot of the day, and up and down stairs a bit, so am curious to see what my total is for an average day.
> 
> Regarding MrsJDS posting a link to a blog for the recipe, it looks like maybe the type of blog it is, determines whether it's allowed? Here's a LINK to the rules page&#8230;maybe someone can decipher.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, I am glad I am not alone on this! I would be quite happy to sleep on the floor if someone would give me that croc K in the FSH window! LOL!
> 
> All these talks about chocolate and lobster make me really hungry!



Good morning, ladies! I'm afraid I jinxed myself a little. DD woke up at 12:30 am but I was still awake then and again this morning at 6 am when they usually sleep until 7:15. Not too bad compared to 4:30 am. Fingers crossed tonight will be better. 

etoile, hope you have a chance to get Fitbit today. I got mine from Walmart since they have a good return policy, just in case I didn't like it. I'm keeping it that's for sure. Just figured out the sleep function that MrsOwen mentioned previously. You press a button to let it know you're going to sleep. Press again to shut off that feature in the morning. When you review the dashboard, it tells you how long you sleep and the quality of your sleep. Really cool! BTW, it emailed me yesterday to tell me I earned a marathon badge which meant from the time I started on Jan 9, I've walked 26 miles already including just day to day stuff. 

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MrsJDS*, you are absolutely right! Sky is definitely the limit when it comes to home deco. I remember went to a bathroom showroom in Mayfair where you can get a gold plated eagle sculpture leaning over looking your bathtub (why would anyone want to do that is another question) for £15,000 which don't actually do anything at all! The show room had a lot of gold! Needless to say, it wasn't for us!



xiangxiang, I for one wouldn't want an eagle peering over while I'm soaking in a tub. Too creepy! However, my late DF would have loved all these gold stuff. His house had so many gilded things and he also loved collecting French antique furniture. My bed was an 18th century something bed and I tried not to let my imagination get ahead of me or I'd be scared to sleep in it.


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *etoile*, thank you for sharing your milk experience. I will look out for those you recommended next time I pop into a healthy food shop. We have a few near us. I don't think I can convert my SO though. He's just too picky when it comes to food and drinks.



Hi *xiang*, Juice bars are another possible source, as our's offers freshly made nut milks. Regarding you SO, I understand completely, as I'm actually very particular about my food! :wondering Part of the trouble with substitutions, I think, is that they hardly ever taste like the item being substituted, and nothing tastes like milk, but milk. The fresh nut milks taste just like fresh nuts. I know this should not be a big revelation, but I'd gotten so used to the boxed, that drinking the fresh was a bit of an 'ah ha' moment. Now the boxed tastes like plastic to me!


----------



## etoile de mer

Fabfashion said:


> Good morning, ladies! I'm afraid I jinxed myself a little. DD woke up at 12:30 am but I was still awake then and again this morning at 6 am when they usually sleep until 7:15. Not too bad compared to 4:30 am. Fingers crossed tonight will be better.
> 
> etoile, hope you have a chance to get Fitbit today. I got mine from Walmart since they have a good return policy, just in case I didn't like it. I'm keeping it that's for sure. Just figured out the sleep function that MrsOwen mentioned previously. You press a button to let it know you're going to sleep. Press again to shut off that feature in the morning. When you review the dashboard, it tells you how long you sleep and the quality of your sleep. Really cool! BTW, it emailed me yesterday to tell me I earned a marathon badge which meant from the time I started on Jan 9, I've walked 26 miles already including just day to day stuff.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!



Hi *Fab*, Oh bother about last night!  While your girls have stopped their naps, I think you need to tote a blankie to work, and find a quiet spot for a quick snooze!  I hope tonight goes more smoothly! Don't be too hard on yourself regarding the chocolate. Maybe just gently ask yourself what you're really needing. Likely you are just exhausted, and wanting a bit of a lift. I find that's often the case for me with dark chocolate. Do you like green tea? You could try having a cup sometimes instead of chocolate, and see how you feel afterwards. It may give you enough of a lift, to help you slowly reduce the choc.

I think I will get the Fitbit One (vs the Zip). That way I'll have the option the use the additional features. Congrats on your marathon badge, how exciting, I think you are doing great with it! My husband is thinking of getting the wrist version with additional features, to use while biking.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all! 

Busy couple of days but I've been keeping up with the thread. 

Hope everyone is having a great Thursday and hopefully I'll have more time to most soon!
Mrs O


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Thursday, ladies! 

Add me to the busy/exhausted/lack of sleep list, lol. Have had much to much to do during the past few days for my DDs. The new furniture for my DD's condo should arrive next week, planning another vacation to the Bahamas and suddenly have become addicted to TOFFEE CANDY. I have to start limiting myself to a few pieces in the morning and a few pieces at night. 

Also, called my H SA and asked her to take the BB CW 08 off of my hold shelf. Will look at other BB CWs and Flamingo Party when I get back in to town. The time here in Los Angeles is passing so fast! Pretty soon, I will be back to the cold and winter weather. Brrr.  

*FebF*, your DF sounds amazing, love gold and blinged out antiques and good for you with your FitBit. Hooray for making that milestone! 

*etoile*, I am living vicariously through your kitchen wisdom, of which I have none, lol. Please keep it coming. 

*MrsO*, being busy is a great thing, at least that is what I keep telling myself, too  

*MrsO*, have missed you here at the cafe. What is new and exciting in your life? 

*xiangxiang*, I am onboard with your SO about milk and have tried soy and almond milk. Just isn't the same thing!  

Hope that everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi everyone!  Busy day today ... DS could not go to school (not that he was complaining about that).  The building which houses his grade and a couple more shut down because of the plumbing issue.  Yesterday they had to escort each class one by one to the senior school building in order to use the washroom.  School thinks it is a problem with the city drains that backed up onto the school.  I don't think DS is going back tomorrow but we are awaiting word.  And DS' class was affected the most (along with a couple of other rooms).  So I expect he will be in a temporary room for now. 


Thank you Etoile for sending me the rules about posting.  Enlightening.  Anyway, I now understand why another PF member was not allow to self-promote her own blog (except in her signature line) but posting about a non-fashion blog is okay.  So my go-to recipe for chocolate cake (just because it is so simple is from the "Add a Pinch" blog (www.addapinch.com) and the recipe is called "The Best Chocolate Cake Recipe Ever".  Because it is!  I just use instant coffee instead of espresso powder and I reduce the amount of sugar from 2 cups to 1 3/4 cups or 1 1/2 cups.  Enjoy!


Etoile - after reading your post about homemade almond milk I decided to google it myself.  Seems quite easy to make and I found a receipe that I will try.  Two questions: one, what do you do with the leftover almond meal?  And two, how does the price compare to buying store bought almond milk (leaving aside price)?  I love the taste of almond milk, although I do like straight up milk too! Next time Costco has a sale on almonds I might buy some to try it out.


----------



## Suncatcher

Vigee - when are you planning on going to the Bahamas??  Is this trip to escape more of the NE winter or will it be later?  I can't wait to see what you end up getting from your local H store.  And what type of furniture did you purchase for your DD?


FabF - congrats on getting your marathon badge!  26 miles is a lot of walking ... having run three marathons I can say this with some authority LOL!  I hope your DD does end up sleeping through the night.  One thing I have learnt with my little kiddies is that new developmental phases occur with some regularity and with that comes changes to eating habits, sleep habits, personality, etc etc.  I do love the incentive system!  We are all about incentives in my family!  


Xiangxiang - I have lost track what is the latest on your fireplace situation.  Did you get everything resolved to your satisfaction?  As for the gold plated eagle structure hanging over the bathtub, I think that would give me nightly nightmares.  Nightmares about the eagle's talons sinking into my face!  The other thing I have learnt is that having a lot of money does not mean one has good taste.


MrsO - thinking of you and hoping you are enjoying your course as much as ever and finding a balance between work/school/rest/thinking about H!


Tomorrow is Friday - yay!  What is everyone up to?!?


----------



## etoile de mer

*MrsO* - Hi 

*Vigee* - You've very sweet, I just love to experiment in the kitchen!  Your Bahamas getaway sounds wonderful, I've never been to the Caribbean.  I'm afraid I'd never want to come home, as that's how I've felt in the past, returning from Hawaii.


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsJDS said:


> Hi everyone!  Busy day today ... DS could not go to school (not that he was complaining about that).  The building which houses his grade and a couple more shut down because of the plumbing issue.  Yesterday they had to escort each class one by one to the senior school building in order to use the washroom.  School thinks it is a problem with the city drains that backed up onto the school.  I don't think DS is going back tomorrow but we are awaiting word.  And DS' class was affected the most (along with a couple of other rooms).  So I expect he will be in a temporary room for now.
> 
> 
> Thank you Etoile for sending me the rules about posting.  Enlightening.  Anyway, I now understand why another PF member was not allow to self-promote her own blog (except in her signature line) but posting about a non-fashion blog is okay.  So my go-to recipe for chocolate cake (just because it is so simple is from the "Add a Pinch" blog (www.addapinch.com) and the recipe is called "The Best Chocolate Cake Recipe Ever".  Because it is!  I just use instant coffee instead of espresso powder and I reduce the amount of sugar from 2 cups to 1 3/4 cups or 1 1/2 cups.  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Etoile - after reading your post about homemade almond milk I decided to google it myself.  Seems quite easy to make and I found a receipe that I will try.  Two questions: one, what do you do with the leftover almond meal?  And two, how does the price compare to buying store bought almond milk (leaving aside price)?  I love the taste of almond milk, although I do like straight up milk too! Next time Costco has a sale on almonds I might buy some to try it out.



Hi *MrsJDS*  - Many thanks for the link to the "Add a Pinch" blog. I searched there and found the cake recipe&#8230;now bookmarked!  

Regarding homemade nut milk, I use 2 cups of nuts to make 6 cups of milk, and I think the ingredients cost about $8. I use all organic ingredients, so that increases the cost a bit. I use a mix of raw nuts (almonds, cashews, and pecans), and sweeten with medjool dates, and ground vanilla bean. After tasting the fresh, it's very hard to go back to the boxed varieties! Plus I think it's so much more nutritious when freshly made, and as the boxed has thickeners, the fresh is more nutrient dense. Six cups is often enough for the two of us, for a week, and it keeps well in the fridge.

I've been making it once or twice a week for the past couple of years. I began with just almonds, but quickly decided to experiment with various nuts, and then a mix of nuts. If you try making it, let me know what you think! 

Regarding the leftover nut meal, I admit to not having found a good use for it yet. I thought about trying to make nut burgers or nut/lentil loaf&#8230;something along those lines. My husband puts a spoonful in oatmeal he has most mornings, so most of it does get used. I think it makes the oatmeal glue-y, but he likes it! Some note drying it in the oven, to use in other recipes&#8230;not sure what!

Regarding your DS's school, ick, I was hoping they would determine it was something other than sewer lines that had broken!


----------



## Suncatcher

etoile de mer said:


> Regarding your DS's school, ick, I was hoping they would determine it was something other than sewer lines that had broken!


 
Bigger problem than we thought.  No school tomorrow too.  City has to unblock an underground pipe along a main arterial road and the ground is frozen.  If it can't, it will have to replace the pipe.  And these types of repairs do not happen overnight! DS goes to a private school that runs from PK to Grade 12 so his principal is looking at moving the kiddies into a different building next week.  So there will definitely be some short term disruption.


Thanks *Etoile* for the additional thoughts about almond milk.  I'm definitely going to try and make it next week!


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsJDS said:


> Bigger problem than we thought.  No school tomorrow too.  City has to unblock an underground pipe along a main arterial road and the ground is frozen.  If it can't, it will have to replace the pipe.  And these types of repairs do not happen overnight! DS goes to a private school that runs from PK to Grade 12 so his principal is looking at moving the kiddies into a different building next week.  So there will definitely be some short term disruption.
> 
> 
> Thanks *Etoile* for the additional thoughts about almond milk.  I'm definitely going to try and make it next week!



What an ordeal for everyone! The lines are probably ancient, too! They've been upgrading various utility/water lines on our street, on and off for the past 9 months. Some are nearly 100 years old. I can't wait until they finish, and take their noisy equipment, very far away!  

Regarding the nut milk, The first time I made it I used cheesecloth, and it was difficult, and messy! So I purchased the bags made by this company, LINK, but I thinks lots of heath food stores now sell similar bags. I use 2 nut bags, one inside the other, to ensure smooth milk. Lots of instructions and recipes at their site, too. I look forward to hearing how it goes, and what you think!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> *Vigee - when are you planning on going to the Bahamas??  Is this trip to escape more of the NE winter or will it be later?  I can't wait to see what you end up getting from your local H store.  And what type of furniture did you purchase for your DD?*
> 
> 
> FabF - congrats on getting your marathon badge!  26 miles is a lot of walking ... having run three marathons I can say this with some authority LOL!  I hope your DD does end up sleeping through the night.  One thing I have learnt with my little kiddies is that new developmental phases occur with some regularity and with that comes changes to eating habits, sleep habits, personality, etc etc.  I do love the incentive system!  We are all about incentives in my family!
> 
> 
> Xiangxiang - I have lost track what is the latest on your fireplace situation.  Did you get everything resolved to your satisfaction?  As for the gold plated eagle structure hanging over the bathtub, I think that would give me nightly nightmares.  Nightmares about the eagle's talons sinking into my face!  The other thing I have learnt is that having a lot of money does not mean one has good taste.
> 
> 
> MrsO - thinking of you and hoping you are enjoying your course as much as ever and finding a balance between work/school/rest/thinking about H!
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is Friday - yay!  What is everyone up to?!?





etoile de mer said:


> *MrsO* - Hi
> 
> *Vigee* - You've very sweet, I just love to experiment in the kitchen! * Your Bahamas getaway sounds wonderful, I've never been to the Caribbean.  I'm afraid I'd never want to come home, as that's how I've felt in the past, returning from Hawaii. *



*MrsJDS* and *etoile*, planning our annual trip to the Bahamas during Thanksgiving and once we are there, *etoile*, I do NOT want to return home, lol. Between our November vacation and then a month or more in Los Angeles during January and February, I like to stay at home for the summer and spend time in the swimming pool. Might be planning a quick trip to Paris in July but that is still up in the air. 

*MrsJDS*, bought my DDs a lovely living room console and a huge leaner mirror for one of their bedrooms. They should arrive next week. Yay!

*FabF*, your DF would love these blinged-out gold Gucci sandals that I bought today. 

*xiangxiang*, not sure if these are your style and *MrsO*, you will probably hate these sandals but they are really quite fun IRL.


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS* and *etoile*, planning our annual trip to the Bahamas during Thanksgiving and once we are there, *etoile*, I do NOT want to return home, lol. Between our November vacation and then a month or more in Los Angeles during January and February, I like to stay at home for the summer and spend time in the swimming pool. Might be planning a quick trip to Paris in July but that is still up in the air.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, bought my DDs a lovely living room console and a huge leaner mirror for one of their bedrooms. They should arrive next week. Yay!
> 
> *FabF*, your DF would love these blinged-out gold Gucci sandals that I bought today.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, not sure if these are your style and *MrsO*, you will hate these sandals but they are really quite fun IRL.



I LOVE these sandals!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> I LOVE these sandals!!!



Thanks, *MrsJDS*, I must admit they were LOVE at first sight.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Up at 2am this morning, just when I thought I was back on a regular sleep routine. *FabF,* I am worse than your DDs, lol! Maybe I need stickers and a notebook?


Happy TGIF, what does everyone planned on their schedules for today?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, I for one wouldn't want an eagle peering over while I'm soaking in a tub. Too creepy! However, my late DF would have loved all these gold stuff. His house had so many gilded things and he also loved collecting French antique furniture. My bed was an 18th century something bed and I tried not to let my imagination get ahead of me or I'd be scared to sleep in it.



I know the eagle thing was really weird! But I can appreciate some gilded furniture.



MrsJDS said:


> FabF - congrats on getting your marathon badge!  26 miles is a lot of walking ... having run three marathons I can say this with some authority LOL!  I hope your DD does end up sleeping through the night.  One thing I have learnt with my little kiddies is that new developmental phases occur with some regularity and with that comes changes to eating habits, sleep habits, personality, etc etc.  I do love the incentive system!  We are all about incentives in my family!
> 
> 
> Xiangxiang - I have lost track what is the latest on your fireplace situation.  Did you get everything resolved to your satisfaction?  As for the gold plated eagle structure hanging over the bathtub, I think that would give me nightly nightmares.  Nightmares about the eagle's talons sinking into my face!  The other thing I have learnt is that having a lot of money does not mean one has good taste.
> 
> 
> MrsO - thinking of you and hoping you are enjoying your course as much as ever and finding a balance between work/school/rest/thinking about H!
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is Friday - yay!  What is everyone up to?!?



*MrsJDS*, you really are a hero since you ran 3 marathons! I cannot do it, no matter what. I have always hated long distance running. I can walk for a long time but no run a marathon to save my life! 

Not a word from Mr. Fireplace and I am thinking about my next action. Totally useless! 

Money definitely does not buy good taste. The eagle itself is huge too! I would be worried it will hit my head when I get up from my tub.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS* and *etoile*, planning our annual trip to the Bahamas during Thanksgiving and once we are there, *etoile*, I do NOT want to return home, lol. Between our November vacation and then a month or more in Los Angeles during January and February, I like to stay at home for the summer and spend time in the swimming pool. Might be planning a quick trip to Paris in July but that is still up in the air.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, bought my DDs a lovely living room console and a huge leaner mirror for one of their bedrooms. They should arrive next week. Yay!
> 
> *FabF*, your DF would love these blinged-out gold Gucci sandals that I bought today.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, not sure if these are your style and *MrsO*, you will probably hate these sandals but they are really quite fun IRL.



*Vigee*, these sandals are fabulous! They suits you very well. I don't dislike everything in gold. I love gold HW on my bags and on jewellery and accessories etc. But the gold eagle is on a whole different level!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *xiang*, Juice bars are another possible source, as our's offers freshly made nut milks. Regarding you SO, I understand completely, as I'm actually very particular about my food! :wondering Part of the trouble with substitutions, I think, is that they hardly ever taste like the item being substituted, and nothing tastes like milk, but milk. The fresh nut milks taste just like fresh nuts. I know this should not be a big revelation, but I'd gotten so used to the boxed, that drinking the fresh was a bit of an 'ah ha' moment. Now the boxed tastes like plastic to me!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Thursday, ladies!
> 
> Add me to the busy/exhausted/lack of sleep list, lol. Have had much to much to do during the past few days for my DDs. The new furniture for my DD's condo should arrive next week, planning another vacation to the Bahamas and suddenly have become addicted to TOFFEE CANDY. I have to start limiting myself to a few pieces in the morning and a few pieces at night.
> 
> Also, called my H SA and asked her to take the BB CW 08 off of my hold shelf. Will look at other BB CWs and Flamingo Party when I get back in to town. The time here in Los Angeles is passing so fast! Pretty soon, I will be back to the cold and winter weather. Brrr.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, I am onboard with your SO about milk and have tried soy and almond milk. Just isn't the same thing!
> 
> Hope that everyone is having a great day.



yes the substitute doesn't have the same taste as the original and that's the problem with my SO as he's been drinking tea with milk for most of this life and cannot be easily converted. I on the other hand can't digest milk very well therefore I am much happier with substitutes.


----------



## Mindi B

Making your own nut milk?  Marathons?  You ladies are all amazing.  Neither of those is even remotely within my capabilities.  Sigh.  I need to develop a new skill, pronto.
On the bright(?) side, we are expecting snow here tomorrow, so I plan to snuggle with the various other life forms in my home.  Wheee!   
Is snuggling a skill?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Making your own nut milk?  Marathons?  You ladies are all amazing.  Neither of those is even remotely within my capabilities.  Sigh.  I need to develop a new skill, pronto.
> On the bright(?) side, we are expecting snow here tomorrow, so I plan to snuggle with the various other life forms in my home.  Wheee!
> Is snuggling a skill?



me too *Mindi B*! And of course snuggling is a skill!


----------



## chicinthecity777

On the other hand, *Fabfashion *and *MrsOwen*, I switched on my pedometer on my phone on Wed and yesterday I finally achieved 10k steps! I am going to try today but it's not going to be easy. As it's quite cold (for our standard).


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, xiangxiang!  You always have my back!


----------



## chicinthecity777

As I was walking in the thin winter sun to get some lunch, I couldn't help but admire my new wallet from Smythson. It's big enough to fit my mobile phone so it's the perfect lunch time clutch, which I will be rotating with my H bearn wallet.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Making your own nut milk?  Marathons?  You ladies are all amazing.  Neither of those is even remotely within my capabilities.  Sigh.  I need to develop a new skill, pronto.
> *On the bright(?) side, we are expecting snow here tomorrow, so I plan to snuggle with the various other life forms in my home.  Wheee!
> Is snuggling a skill?*



Snuggling is definitely a skill and one that I need to learn, *Mindi*! Really.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> As I was walking in the thin winter sun to get some lunch, I couldn't help but admire my new wallet from Smythson. It's big enough to fit my mobile phone so it's the perfect lunch time clutch, which I will be rotating with my H bearn wallet.



LOVE, now that's my idea of bling! Must check out Smythson ~ you have the best accessories, *xiangxiang*! I need THIS, lol.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, these sandals are fabulous! They suits you very well. I don't dislike everything in gold. I love gold HW on my bags and on jewellery and accessories etc. But the gold eagle is on a whole different level!



*xiangxiang*, I don't like birds in general, so a gold eagle would set me running in the opposite different direction. :doggie:


----------



## MSO13

Vigee, I love those on you! They're not me but I can just imagine all the summer outfits they'll go with!

Xiangxiang, good job on the steps and I love your Smythson clutch! 

MrsJDS, sorry about all the issues at school- I hope they get sorted out soon! I'm not a runner so I'm majorly impressed by your 3 marathons! 

Etoile, I should try making almond milk as I wonder if I can then use the nut meal to make my macarons? 

Hi Mindi, we're getting snow too but I have a job and a meeting so I no snuggling for me though I wish that was the plan. My cats seem to be telling me I'm working too much!

Hope everyone has a great Friday!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, I don't like birds in general, so a gold eagle would set me running in the opposite different direction. :doggie:



 Too funny! I don't like birds in general either! I don't mind them as long as they are not anywhere near me!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> LOVE, now that's my idea of bling! Must check out Smythson ~ you have the best accessories, *xiangxiang*! I need THIS, lol.





MrsOwen3 said:


> Vigee, I love those on you! They're not me but I can just imagine all the summer outfits they'll go with!
> 
> Xiangxiang, good job on the steps and I love your Smythson clutch!
> 
> MrsJDS, sorry about all the issues at school- I hope they get sorted out soon! I'm not a runner so I'm majorly impressed by your 3 marathons!
> 
> Etoile, I should try making almond milk as I wonder if I can then use the nut meal to make my macarons?
> 
> Hi Mindi, we're getting snow too but I have a job and a meeting so I no snuggling for me though I wish that was the plan. My cats seem to be telling me I'm working too much!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Friday!



Thank you ladies on the Smythson. Don't get me wrong they are not Hermes but they do have some lovely stuff at a fraction of the H price!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, Vigee!
Birds are very odd life forms.  If you've ever seen a new hatchling, you can REALLY understand why scientists now think birds are related to dinosaurs.  They are way more reptilian than you would expect!  And ugly.  Unfledged baby birds are creatures only a mother could love.  Sorry, birdies.
So, I'm with all of you--no giant gilded eagle watching me bathe.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, Vigee!
> Birds are very odd life forms.  If you've ever seen a new hatchling, you can REALLY understand why scientists now think birds are related to dinosaurs.  They are way more reptilian than you would expect!  And ugly.  Unfledged baby birds are creatures only a mother could love.  Sorry, birdies.
> So, I'm with all of you--no giant gilded eagle watching me bathe.



And their dropping contains acid and will damage anything in contact if you don't remove immediately. Yikes!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> On the other hand, *Fabfashion *and *MrsOwen*, I switched on my pedometer on my phone on Wed and yesterday I finally achieved 10k steps! I am going to try today but it's not going to be easy. As it's quite cold (for our standard).



*xinagxiang*, how do you tern on the pedometer on an iPhone 6?


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS* and *etoile*, planning our annual trip to the Bahamas during Thanksgiving and once we are there, *etoile*, I do NOT want to return home, lol. Between our November vacation and then a month or more in Los Angeles during January and February, I like to stay at home for the summer and spend time in the swimming pool. Might be planning a quick trip to Paris in July but that is still up in the air.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, bought my DDs a lovely living room console and a huge leaner mirror for one of their bedrooms. They should arrive next week. Yay!
> 
> *FabF*, your DF would love these blinged-out gold Gucci sandals that I bought today.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, not sure if these are your style and *MrsO*, you will probably hate these sandals but they are really quite fun IRL.


 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> Up at 2am this morning, just when I thought I was back on a regular sleep routine. *FabF,* I am worse than your DDs, lol! Maybe I need stickers and a notebook?
> 
> 
> Happy TGIF, what does everyone planned on their schedules for today?


 

Vigee, these sandals are TDF!  I may need a pair for myself because if people are looking down at these beautiful sandals on my feet, they may not notice my huge dark eye circles. LOL. Thank goodness for Cle de Peau concealer--can never leave home without it. Yep, DD woke up at 3:45 am but went back to sleep right after but it took a while for me to fall back to sleep. 

All the talks about beds and sleep got me thinking about my pillow. I was getting a neckache and didn't think much that my pillow could be the culprit. My favorite down pillow was getting too soft and no longer offered any support. After researching all kinds and even my chiropractor sent a sample one home for me to try, I got myself another down which is supposed to be one of the best pillows for side sleeper. Well, it was so comfy and my neck doesn't hurt anymore. 

Sorry to hear you're still getting up early.  May be you can make it up at the front end by going to bed earlier. Or can you take a cat nap in the afternoon. I love doing that on weekends if I don't get enough sleep at night. 

You're such a good mommy to help pick out new furniture pieces for your DDs. I hope I have a close relationship with mine when they're grown. 

You're so organized to be planning your Bahamas trip so early. I need to figure out where we'll go this fall. It's DH's big birthday so we may do a Mediteranean cruise but not sure yet. Paris in July sounds wonderful! Will it be the whole family? 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> Making your own nut milk?  Marathons?  You ladies are all amazing.  Neither of those is even remotely within my capabilities.  Sigh.  I need to develop a new skill, pronto.
> On the bright(?) side, we are expecting snow here tomorrow, so I plan to snuggle with the various other life forms in my home.  Wheee!
> Is snuggling a skill?


Mindi, your snuggling weekend plan sounds heavenly! And it's definitely a skill. Will you be getting much snow?


----------



## Mindi B

It's not clear how much snow we'll get, Fab.  Looks like up to 4", but maybe not.  We've had very little snow this year to date, so we're due; I'm okay with it.  Opportunity to have a fire, comfort food, and, of course, snuggles!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> On the other hand, *Fabfashion *and *MrsOwen*, I switched on my pedometer on my phone on Wed and yesterday I finally achieved 10k steps! I am going to try today but it's not going to be easy. As it's quite cold (for our standard).


 


xiangxiang0731 said:


> As I was walking in the thin winter sun to get some lunch, I couldn't help but admire my new wallet from Smythson. It's big enough to fit my mobile phone so it's the perfect lunch time clutch, which I will be rotating with my H bearn wallet.


 
Congrats on reaching 10K steps, xiangxiang! It took me days to reach that first 10K and you did it in like 2 days. Way to go! Cyber high 5! Because it's quite cold here, although only 1C today and practically spring-like, I walk quite fast and it helps me feel much warmer. There's nothing to see between my office and my shopping destination so I don't have to slow down in between. How about doubling up on CSGMs to keep you warmer? 

I walked to Sephora yesterday and got some moisturizing masks and cream samples. All the walking outdoors have made my face parched and all the lines are showing in up. Yikes! Anyone has a recommendation for a good moisturizing mask? Julide? 

Your Smythson is gorgeous! Such beautiful and happy color.


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> It's not clear how much snow we'll get, Fab.  Looks like up to 4", but maybe not.  We've had very little snow this year to date, so we're due; I'm okay with it.  Opportunity to have a fire, comfort food, and, of course, snuggles!


Mindi, that's the best kind of snuggles--warm fire and comfort food. Ahhhh. And hot chocolate too.


----------



## Mindi B

Here's a question for our international fashionistas:  I am eyeing a pair of sandals that I can only find at Lane Crawford, the Chinese department store.  It's a Western brand, but they don't make every style for every market and the manufacturer itself says it doesn't know if these will ever be available in my area.  Lane Crawford ships internationally, but I'm a little skittish--They're so far away!  Has anyone _not_ in China dealt with Lane Crawford's website?  Whaddaya think?


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Vigee, I love those on you! They're not me but I can just imagine all the summer outfits they'll go with!
> 
> Xiangxiang, good job on the steps and I love your Smythson clutch!
> 
> MrsJDS, sorry about all the issues at school- I hope they get sorted out soon! I'm not a runner so I'm majorly impressed by your 3 marathons!
> 
> Etoile, I should try making almond milk as I wonder if I can then use the nut meal to make my macarons?
> 
> Hi Mindi, we're getting snow too but I have a job and a meeting so I no snuggling for me though I wish that was the plan. My cats seem to be telling me I'm working too much!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Friday!


Hope you'll be able to catch up on some rest and snuggle time with your cats on the weekend, MrsOwen. At least you've got one week of class done!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Here's a question for our international fashionistas:  I am eyeing a pair of sandals that I can only find at Lane Crawford, the Chinese department store.  It's a Western brand, but they don't make every style for every market and the manufacturer itself says it doesn't know if these will ever be available in my area.  Lane Crawford ships internationally, but I'm a little skittish--They're so far away!  Has anyone _not_ in China dealt with Lane Crawford's website?  Whaddaya think?




Mindi, I order from European sites all the time - a better selection of French and Italian designers. China? Depends on the cost? Have not dealt with Lane Crawford but if they are reputable, why not? Hope this helps with your decision.


----------



## Suncatcher

Mindi - just a quick response. I shop at LC when in HK and it is like my local high end department  store but on steroids. The selection of clothes: Oh la la!  I think they have stuff you can't get in other markets.  I think it is one of the best high end fashion stores around.  Don't know anything about shipping as I'm always concerned about paying duties. 

Xiangxiang - wowsa!  LOVE the clutch!!!  It is so my taste. 

Will pop back in later when I have a by more time!


----------



## Fabfashion

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Fab*, Oh bother about last night! While your girls have stopped their naps, I think you need to tote a blankie to work, and find a quiet spot for a quick snooze!  I hope tonight goes more smoothly! Don't be too hard on yourself regarding the chocolate. Maybe just gently ask yourself what you're really needing. Likely you are just exhausted, and wanting a bit of a lift. I find that's often the case for me with dark chocolate. Do you like green tea? You could try having a cup sometimes instead of chocolate, and see how you feel afterwards. It may give you enough of a lift, to help you slowly reduce the choc.
> 
> I think I will get the Fitbit One (vs the Zip). That way I'll have the option the use the additional features. Congrats on your marathon badge, how exciting, I think you are doing great with it! My husband is thinking of getting the wrist version with additional features, to use while biking.


 
Hi etoile, the reward system doesn't seem to be working but DD still wants her sticker in the morning. I'm surprised I'm able to stay awake. I don't normally drink coffee or tea but went to Starbuck for a large Latte yesterday.  

You made a good point about chocolate. I always love chocolate. I don't think it's because I'm tired or need a lift since I'm always eating it.  I snack a lot more when I'm at the office because I'm just sitting at my desk and when I see chocolate in my drawer, I got cravings for it. I think it'd help if I don't keep any around. Hehe. Out of sight, out of mind so to speak. I have quite a cache in my drawer at work but it's depleted now. So last night I went to Costco and loaded up on healthier snack alternatives--dried mangoes and almond thins with cranberries. Hopefully, this will help.

I'm planning to get the Fitbit Surge for DH. He cycles all the time and go for super long rides. He has a Garmin one that tracks the heart rate as well but he needs to wear a strap across the chest--how cumbersome! Which one are you thinking of for your DH? I was deciding between the Charge HR and Surge but think the Surge has everything one could possibly need--just in case.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Bigger problem than we thought. No school tomorrow too. City has to unblock an underground pipe along a main arterial road and the ground is frozen. If it can't, it will have to replace the pipe. And these types of repairs do not happen overnight! DS goes to a private school that runs from PK to Grade 12 so his principal is looking at moving the kiddies into a different building next week. So there will definitely be some short term disruption.
> 
> Thanks *Etoile* for the additional thoughts about almond milk. I'm definitely going to try and make it next week!


 
MrsJDS, that's a bummer with your DS's class. Hope the city is able to unblock the pipe. If that's successful, will the school be able to fix the ceiling quickly?

Did you hear about the local high school with the chem experiment gone wrong? How scary is that!


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> Here's a question for our international fashionistas:  I am eyeing a pair of sandals that I can only find at Lane Crawford, the Chinese department store.  It's a Western brand, but they don't make every style for every market and the manufacturer itself says it doesn't know if these will ever be available in my area.  Lane Crawford ships internationally, but I'm a little skittish--They're so far away!  Has anyone _not_ in China dealt with Lane Crawford's website?  Whaddaya think?


Mindi, I agree with MrsJDS. Lane Crawford is a landmark, similar to Harrods. They have great selection and carry gorgeous items. I'd only been there in person while on vacation a long time ago so not sure how their shipping is. Does their website mention if they provide a tracking number and how they address returns and such?


----------



## Mindi B

I have to say, the terms seem almost too good to be true:  Trackable delivery in about three days, $10 shipping fee, all taxes and duties already included in the price, and free returns within a week using a pick-up courier service!  The only downside is that taxes and duties are not refundable in the event of return.  Still,  seems REALLY easy.  Hmmmm.


----------



## etoile de mer

Good morning everyone, popping in for a moment with a quick hello! 




Mindi B said:


> Making your own nut milk?  Marathons?  You ladies are all amazing.  Neither of those is even remotely within my capabilities.  Sigh.  I need to develop a new skill, pronto.
> On the bright(?) side, we are expecting snow here tomorrow, so I plan to snuggle with the various other life forms in my home.  Wheee!
> Is snuggling a skill?



*Mindi*, snuggling is definitely a skill, here is your snuggling badge!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> I have to say, the terms seem almost too good to be true:  Trackable delivery in about three days, $10 shipping fee, all taxes and duties already included in the price, and free returns within a week using a pick-up courier service!  The only downside is that taxes and duties are not refundable in the event of return.  Still,  seems REALLY easy.  Hmmmm.




Mindi, I am going to look Lane Crawford up online! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Mindi B

etoile de mer said:


> Good morning everyone, popping in for a moment with a quick hello!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mindi*, snuggling is definitely a skill, here is your snuggling badge!



Oh, I will wear my badge with pride!  What a sweetie!

Vigee, let me know if you purchase anything.  The store does look uh-MAZ-ing.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Oh, I will wear my badge with pride!  What a sweetie!
> 
> 
> 
> Vigee, let me know if you purchase anything.  The store does look uh-MAZ-ing.




Mindi, I have a few hours of down time and am going to have a look now! Thanks again.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi, right from the start I like the beats wireless gold headphones. Although $800 seems a bit steep, lol. Looks like a GREAT store!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xinagxiang*, how do you tern on the pedometer on an iPhone 6?



Vigee, you will need to download the app first. My phone is Samsung and it came with the phone.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Mindi, right from the start I like the beats wireless gold headphones. Although $800 seems a bit steep, lol. Looks like a GREAT store!


Vigee, you must get the gold Beat headphones to match your new gold sandals.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Congrats on reaching 10K steps, xiangxiang! It took me days to reach that first 10K and you did it in like 2 days. Way to go! Cyber high 5! Because it's quite cold here, although only 1C today and practically spring-like, I walk quite fast and it helps me feel much warmer. There's nothing to see between my office and my shopping destination so I don't have to slow down in between. How about doubling up on CSGMs to keep you warmer?
> 
> I walked to Sephora yesterday and got some moisturizing masks and cream samples. All the walking outdoors have made my face parched and all the lines are showing in up. Yikes! Anyone has a recommendation for a good moisturizing mask? Julide?
> 
> Your Smythson is gorgeous! Such beautiful and happy color.



Honey, cyber high 5 back at ya! It's very hard to reach 10k in winter days as you said, it dries out your face too! I think you are doing really well! I am so happy that I now don't feel too warm wearing my GMs as the weather took a turn for the cold. I think Sisley does have some amazing masks so perhaps try them?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Here's a question for our international fashionistas:  I am eyeing a pair of sandals that I can only find at Lane Crawford, the Chinese department store.  It's a Western brand, but they don't make every style for every market and the manufacturer itself says it doesn't know if these will ever be available in my area.  Lane Crawford ships internationally, but I'm a little skittish--They're so far away!  Has anyone _not_ in China dealt with Lane Crawford's website?  Whaddaya think?



Mindi B, LC is very reputable! I would not hesitate buying from them. Shipping in and out of HK is normally very quick based on my experience. Just make sure you won't return as it will be troublesome.


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Good morning everyone, popping in for a moment with a quick hello!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mindi*, snuggling is definitely a skill, here is your snuggling badge!



Etoile, this is pure LOVE! So sweet!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Mindi - just a quick response. I shop at LC when in HK and it is like my local high end department  store but on steroids. The selection of clothes: Oh la la!  I think they have stuff you can't get in other markets.  I think it is one of the best high end fashion stores around.  Don't know anything about shipping as I'm always concerned about paying duties.
> 
> Xiangxiang - wowsa!  LOVE the clutch!!!  It is so my taste.
> 
> Will pop back in later when I have a by more time!



MrsJDS, agreed LC is fabulous! It's a must visit when I am in HK! Thank you for your kind words on my new wallet!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Honey, cyber high 5 back at ya! It's very hard to reach 10k in winter days as you said, it dries out your face too! I think you are doing really well! I am so happy that I now don't feel too warm wearing my GMs as the weather took a turn for the cold. I think Sisley does have some amazing masks so perhaps try them?


Great idea on Sisley masks, xiangxiang! Love their masks, they smell so divine. I have the Black Rose mask for anti-aging. Used that on Wednesday night and left it overnight but still not moisturizing enough. Will check with SA what they have specifically for parched skin. 

Sorry to hear that Mr Fireplace has been non-communicative. How rude and such bad customer service! Any way to go down there and talk face to face?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, you must get the gold Beat headphones to match your new gold sandals.




Found the same ones ~ I think ~ for $379 in the USA! Considering them seriously!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS, just wanted to let you know how sorry I am about your DS's school. What a mess and hopefully all will be well soon.


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Found the same ones ~ I think ~ for $379 in the USA! Considering them seriously!



Gold beats + gold guccis = too cool for school!!! 

I'm loving that look!

The city pipe has been unclogged so the kids go back to school on Monday with DS' class heading to a temporary one until his classroom is repaired. Yay!

Winter has been nice and mild so far.  As a result, I'm not having much opportunity to wear my fur. But I think the weather is turning so hopefully I can finally pull it out of the closet!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, xiangxiang!  I really want these kooky sandals, but I surely don't neeeeed them. . . .  Still, it's good to know that if I cave, LC is a good retailer.
Vigee, you so NEED those headphones to rock with your gorgy sandals!


----------



## Fabfashion

etoile de mer said:


> Good morning everyone, popping in for a moment with a quick hello!
> 
> 
> *Mindi*, snuggling is definitely a skill, here is your snuggling badge!



Etoile, what an adorable badge.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Great idea on Sisley masks, xiangxiang! Love their masks, they smell so divine. I have the Black Rose mask for anti-aging. Used that on Wednesday night and left it overnight but still not moisturizing enough. Will check with SA what they have specifically for parched skin.
> 
> Sorry to hear that Mr Fireplace has been non-communicative. How rude and such bad customer service! Any way to go down there and talk face to face?



This is the mask I was thinking of:

http://www.sisley-paris.com/en-GB/skincare/face/masks/gel-express-aux-fleurs-60ml.html

I used it before and it was really good! I also like the masks from Elemis which I think it's a UK brand. Don't know whether it's popular over the pond?


----------



## Suncatcher

Xiangxiang - I have not heard of Elemis but I will now check it out!

Ladies - I need to get a new iPhone (to be honest I have been procrastinating on this). Can I get your views on the 6 versus the 6+, should you have any views?  TIA!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Gold beats + gold guccis = too cool for school!!!
> 
> I'm loving that look!
> 
> The city pipe has been unclogged so the kids go back to school on Monday with DS' class heading to a temporary one until his classroom is repaired. Yay!
> 
> Winter has been nice and mild so far.  As a result, I'm not having much opportunity to wear my fur. But I think the weather is turning so hopefully I can finally pull it out of the closet!



MrsJDS, glad to hear they are resolving the issues with the school building! 

We had two very mild winters and I have not worn my fur stole or shearing coat once! Looks like we are getting milder weather again. Not that I am complaining.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Xiangxiang - I have not heard of Elemis but I will now check it out!
> 
> Ladies - I need to get a new iPhone (to be honest I have been procrastinating on this). Can I get your views on the 6 versus the 6+, should you have any views?  TIA!



Try the Pro-Collagen Marine Cream which is their signature product. I rarely stick to one brand but I have been using several of their products repeatedly now! I also like the resurface range in the summer.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, xiangxiang!  I really want these kooky sandals, but I surely don't neeeeed them. . . .  Still, it's good to know that if I cave, LC is a good retailer.
> Vigee, you so NEED those headphones to rock with your gorgy sandals!



Mindi B, we probably don't need any more sandals but on the other hand a girl can never have too many sandals. Tough tough! But if you do buy them, don't forget to show us!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This is the mask I was thinking of:
> 
> http://www.sisley-paris.com/en-GB/skincare/face/masks/gel-express-aux-fleurs-60ml.html
> 
> I used it before and it was really good! I also like the masks from Elemis which I think it's a UK brand. Don't know whether it's popular over the pond?


I've used this one before and liked it. Thanks, xiangxiang. Will pick up another one on Monday. Have not heard of Elemis but there doesn't seem to be too many things we can't get online anymore. Will check it out.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Xiangxiang - I have not heard of Elemis but I will now check it out!
> 
> Ladies - I need to get a new iPhone (to be honest I have been procrastinating on this). Can I get your views on the 6 versus the 6+, should you have any views?  TIA!



Love the iPhone 6 and all of us have them except DH, whom is too stubborn to upgrade from his iPhone 4. You must get this iPhone 6, *MrsJDS*!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Mindi B, we probably don't need any more sandals but on the other hand a girl can never have too many sandals. Tough tough! But if you do buy them, don't forget to show us!



Yes, *Mindi*, show us the sandals! We can never have too many pairs of shoes or H!


----------



## Mindi B

I'm afraid you guys would detest the sandals.  Having seen your exquisite Guccis, Vigee, I would be afraid to post the funky flatforms (yup, I know) I'm considering!  I'm a shoe philistine. I blame my bad feet and heavyish legs--delicate shoes look foolish on me, IMO.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy weekend, ladies!

What does everyone have planned? I am glued to my eldest DD's bedside as she has the flu. 
Shouldn't last longer than a week. She is a joy and my youngest DD always pitches in to help. 

No more sick talk, mods, promise! Know that it is off-limits. 

Anyway, the weather remains great in LA and I am happy even though I have totally fallen off my fitness routine ~ to be continued in a few days, hopefully. In the meantime, I am still addicted to toffee candy ~ a new bad habit for me. Will have to limit myself to a piece in the morning and night. 

Today, I am going to make the Ghiradelli dark chocolate brownies that were recommended here and am going to substitute coconut oil instead of vegetable oil. We shall see how that works out.

*Mindi*, funky shoes are definitely okay with me. Did you buy them?

So, ladies, what is on your schedule this weekend because I will living vicariously through all of you!


----------



## Mindi B

Sending get well soon wishes to your DD, Vigee!  Nope, haven't purchased the shoes.  DON'T NEED 'EM and _must resist_.  Not like I don't have shoes to wear. . . . :shame:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Sending get well soon wishes to your DD, Vigee!  Nope, haven't purchased the shoes.  DON'T NEED 'EM and _must resist_.  Not like I don't have shoes to wear. . . . :shame:



*Mindi*, you resist, girlfriend! I really wear ALL of my flats, it's my heels that go untouched and unworn. I am going to try a few different designers based on recommendations on this thread. Those new heels can wait, I have PLENTY that have only been worn once or twice. I am considering a pair of lilac Ferragamo flats since *xiangxiang* has me looking at this designer. My bad.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Saturday, ladies! DH and I are on our way to Niagara Falls. No nothing romantic.  We have a shipping/receiving place there for when we order stuff from the US so we're heading there to pick up our orders. It's also a day out as well. Our ex-nanny/housekeeper is back so she's looking after DDs. Hooray! 

Mindi, stay strong! See how you feel about them in a few days. I do love platforms though. I'm short so every extra inch helps.  I really wanted the second PdV CSGM in orange very badly after Christmas but because we had such bad weather, I didn't get a chance to go into H. Then one day I realized I no longer yearn for it. So see if you still want them after a short wait. If you still do, go for it! One can never have too many pairs of shoes. 

Vigee, hope your DD gets better soon.  It's a good thing you're there to take care of her. Hope you and DDs enjoy the brownies. Let me know how it turns out with the coconut oil. 

All this walking and my weight went up 1/2 lbs! Hoping it's muscle weight.  

Jadeite, looking forward to hearing how you're doing. How's the food? 

Hi MrsJDS, MrsOwen, etoile, xiangxiang, Julide, biscuit, chincac and everyone. 

Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Saturday, ladies! DH and I are on our way to Niagara Falls. No nothing romantic.  We have a shipping/receiving place there for when we order stuff from the US so we're heading there to pick up our orders. It's also a day out as well. Our ex-nanny/housekeeper is back so she's looking after DDs. Hooray!
> 
> Mindi, stay strong! See how you feel about them in a few days. I do love platforms though. I'm short so every extra inch helps.  I really wanted the second PdV CSGM in orange very badly after Christmas but because we had such bad weather, I didn't get a chance to go into H. Then one day I realized I no longer yearn for it. So see if you still want them after a short wait. If you still do, go for it! One can never have too many pairs of shoes.
> 
> Vigee, hope your DD gets better soon.  It's a good thing you're there to take care of her. Hope you and DDs enjoy the brownies. Let me know how it turns out with the coconut oil.
> 
> All this walking and my weight went up 1/2 lbs! Hoping it's muscle weight.
> 
> Jadeite, looking forward to hearing how you're doing. How's the food?
> 
> Hi MrsJDS, MrsOwen, etoile, xiangxiang, Julide, biscuit, chincac and everyone.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!



*FabF*, sounds like a fun day that you have planned at Niagara Falls. Yay! Did you really fall out of love with the orange PdV? I am late to this party but have recently fallen in love with the purple PdV AND the rouge/fuchsia PdV! Wondering if I should take the plunge and buy one of them or hold off because of the new S/S 15 arrivals.

Your weight is probably just water weight or muscle mass, that's all. 

Enjoy your day out with DH!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi everyone!  Happy Saturday!  Got up early and went for an hour run.  It is mild here so it made for a pleasant run.  Today I'm chilling, trying not to eat too much as I have a dinner this evening with DH and some business associates of his at a restaurant where the food will be delish.  Weekends are always busy as DS is at an age where we are in the land of extra-curricular activities!  So hockey today and skiing tomorrow ...


Vigee - I hope your DD gets better soon.  Okay back to topic ...!  Those brownies sound heavenly.  I'm going to make my chocolate cake sometime next week.  What type of toffee candy are you eating?  I bet it is the kind of thing that once you go back out east and back to your routine, you won't be eating it as much.


FabF - I'm so interested to hear about your shipping/receiving box.  How often do you go?  Do you find the savings to be worth the while?  Do you get H shipped there and/or other stuff?  Enjoy the drive - it's a great day to be on the road.  And fantastic news that your old nanny is back.  It solves your problem I believe.  As for the weight gain, I think the 0.5 lbs is negligible, so not to worry there!


Mindi - the beauty of this café is that we can all have different tastes, ideas, styles ... so bring on your sandals and do a reveal should you buy them.  I agree with FabF that sometimes we just WANT something but then time passes and then you forget about it.  It's happened numerous times with me H and elsewhere.


I'm still undecided about the iphone 6 v 6+.  My worry is that the latter is too big for me but a friend of mine swears by her 6+.  


Hi to everyone else and chat later!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hi everyone, busy here, but just wanted to pop in to say hello! 

*Vigee* - Sending well wishes to your DD! Love your sandals! Very glam, with a casual yet elegant, mid-century, resort wear look!  I love flats best.

*xiang* - So sorry regarding Mr F, hope he returns to make things right. The huge eagle you described would give me nightmares! I prefer to enjoy birds out in nature only, and from a distance.  Your Smythson clutch is beautiful.  I use their tiny wafer dairy, the one that comes with the adorable eeny pencil that sits in the spine. They make beautiful things, and am always tempted to place an order when their catalog arrives.

*MrsO* - Hoping you are enjoying your gum paste class. I admit I didn't know the ingredients, but just looked it up&#8230;description said a paste of powdered sugar, water, gelatin, corn syrup. Would love to see your results&#8230;I imagine you colored the paste and made flowers?  Regarding the leftover nut meal, I find it a bit bland, hence my lack of determination to find a use for it. Much of the nut taste ends up in the milk, leaving the meal tasting a bit blah to me.

*Mindi* - So true about baby birds, I'm afraid only their Mum can appreciate their baby bird appearance during the first days of life! A few years ago, a bird made a nest in the space between our house, and our bedroom window box. It was so easy for us to watch the whole process, from tiny eggs, to leaving the nest. Pretty exciting really, but in the early days, the babies were a bit scary looking!

*Fab* - Your trip to Niagara Falls to pick up goodies, sounds fun! Yay for your new pillow, I'm all for exquisite comfort. Regarding the Fitbit, I decided to go quite low tech instead. I just got a digital pedometer, that does most of what the Zip does, without the WiFi. I'll start with this, as I decided I actually wanted a bit less tech. in my life right now. I've had some ongoing health challenges, so this gadget with be an incentive to get back to more walking and hiking. I think that, and more gentle yoga at home, is more realistic (than the hot yoga) right now. Not sure if my DH will get one, but I agree the type your DH has, with the chest strap, would be annoying to use!

*MrsJDS* - So glad the pipe fix was easy, and all will return to normal soon. Regarding the iPhone, both my DH and I have the 6, and are very happy with ours. The 6 Plus just felt too big for our needs, but it really depends on how you plan to use it. I'm hoping to make your chocolate cake next week!


----------



## Maedi

*Vigee*, nothing better than to have mom by one's side. Hope it passes quickly and no one else gets it. Nothing special planned for this weekend. It is sunny and warm, some housework, laundry and perhaps a little excursion tomorrow.

*Mindi*, I love the term shoe philistine. That is fabulous. I love shoes but only wear flats and stick to certain styles (ballerinas, moccasins or sandals). I don't find boots comfortable for me and I like to slip into and out of my shoes quickly. Tod's are my favorite.

*FabFashion*, a drive to Niagara Falls sounds nice. I immediately have images of the classic film in my head. It is nice to spend time with DH alone at times, too. I am having a similar feeling with my wishes waning a bit. I have been unable to get a SS 15 90 cm scarf  and the urge is slowly decreasing. Strange but in a way a good feeling. If I didn't read tPF as much, it might wane even more 

*Etoile*, walking and swimming are the types of exercise I truly enjoy - most everything else I have to push myself to do it. Love the bird story. We had a humming bird nest in the tree two years ago and it was precious.

*MrsO*, have a nice dinner tonight. I have had an appetite for tapas.


----------



## etoile de mer

Maedi said:


> *Vigee*, nothing better than to have mom by one's side. Hope it passes quickly and no one else gets it. Nothing special planned for this weekend. It is sunny and warm, some housework, laundry and perhaps a little excursion tomorrow.
> 
> *Mindi*, I love the term shoe philistine. That is fabulous. I love shoes but only wear flats and stick to certain styles (ballerinas, moccasins or sandals). I don't find boots comfortable for me and I like to slip into and out of my shoes quickly. Tod's are my favorite.
> 
> *FabFashion*, a drive to Niagara Falls sounds nice. I immediately have images of the classic film in my head. It is nice to spend time with DH alone at times, too. I am having a similar feeling with my wishes waning a bit. I have been unable to get a SS 15 90 cm scarf  and the urge is slowly decreasing. Strange but in a way a good feeling. If I didn't read tPF as much, it might wane even more
> 
> *Etoile*, walking and swimming are the types of exercise I truly enjoy - most everything else I have to push myself to do it. Love the bird story. We had a humming bird nest in the tree two years ago and it was precious.
> 
> *MrsO*, have a nice dinner tonight. I have had an appetite for tapas.



Hi *Maedi*  

Slip-on shoes are my favorites, too! Yesterday I bought a new pair of slippers. Yes, that's how exciting my life is right now! But I wondered if you might also be a fan&#8230;Haflinger boiled wool, slip-on slippers with the soft felt bottom. I've lost count of how many pairs I've had over the years, and my DH wears them, too. So comfy!  

I've much less of an urge to buy anything right now, too. And have found that waiting a bit, if possible, is often helpful. I typically like to mull if uncertain, and pounce if it's an absolute must have! Currently there's nothing I feel the need to pounce on.

Agree so much, I prefer my exercise to be non-tortuous  and preferably outside. I love being in the water! If I could stand shivering through a class, I'd go to water exercise, which is held here mornings in an outside pool, all year. Even in the summer it can feel too cold.

The hummingbird nest must have been so sweet! Mum bird in our nest was small, and her eggs were only about an inch long. Apparently word got around about the comfy accommodations, because another bird set up housekeeping in the same nest, a year later! Same type of bird, too.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hello from the 158th Academy of Music Anniversary Concert and Ball.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Al Pacino was the special guest at the concert.  He did a monologue from the play Richard III and recited a poem by e e cummings.

I want my next special order to be this color.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Madam Bijoux said:


> Al Pacino was the special guest at the concert.  He did a monologue from the play Richard III and recited a poem by e e cummings.
> 
> I want my next special order to be this color.



Gorgeous pics, *Madam*! Yes, this color will be perfect for your next SO!


----------



## Maedi

Madam Bijoux said:


> Al Pacino was the special guest at the concert.  He did a monologue from the play Richard III and recited a poem by e e cummings.
> 
> I want my next special order to be this color.



This chandelier is electrifying. Great pictures!


----------



## Maedi

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Maedi*
> 
> Slip-on shoes are my favorites, too! Yesterday I bought a new pair of slippers. Yes, that's how exciting my life is right now! But I wondered if you might also be a fanHaflinger boiled wool, slip-on slippers with the soft felt bottom. I've lost count of how many pairs I've had over the years, and my DH wears them, too. So comfy!
> 
> I've much less of an urge to buy anything right now, too. And have found that waiting a bit, if possible, is often helpful. I typically like to mull if uncertain, and pounce if it's an absolute must have! Currently there's nothing I feel the need to pounce on.
> 
> Agree so much, I prefer my exercise to be non-tortuous  and preferably outside. I love being in the water! If I could stand shivering through a class, I'd go to water exercise, which is held here mornings in an outside pool, all year. Even in the summer it can feel too cold.
> 
> The hummingbird nest must have been so sweet! Mum bird in our nest was small, and her eggs were only about an inch long. Apparently word got around about the comfy accommodations, because another bird set up housekeeping in the same nest, a year later! Same type of bird, too.



I love Haflinger. Boiled wool is such a great material. Their patterns are cute, too. My DH appreciates them as well


----------



## etoile de mer

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello from the 158th Academy of Music Anniversary Concert and Ball.





Madam Bijoux said:


> Al Pacino was the special guest at the concert.  He did a monologue from the play Richard III and recited a poem by e e cummings.
> 
> I want my next special order to be this color.



Thanks for sharing, *Madam Bijoux*! Quite spectacular, looks like a combo of Anemone and Rose Shocking!


----------



## etoile de mer

Maedi said:


> I love Haflinger. Boiled wool is such a great material. Their patterns are cute, too. My DH appreciates them as well



I'm given them as gifts, and most are surprised that slippers can be so comfy! Giesswein are nice too, but I've always liked Haflinger a bit better. Yes, boiled wool is the best, warm and cozy!


----------



## Maedi

etoile de mer said:


> I'm given them as gifts, and most are surprised that slippers can be so comfy! Giesswein are nice too, but I've always liked Haflinger a bit better. Yes, boiled wool is the best, warm and cozy!



What a perfect and thoughtful gift!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous pics, *Madam*! Yes, this color will be perfect for your next SO!





Maedi said:


> This chandelier is electrifying. Great pictures!



Hello, VigeeLeBrun and Maedi.  Al P is more electrifying than any chandelier. The ball will be over at 2:00 am.


----------



## etoile de mer

Maedi said:


> What a perfect and thoughtful gift!


----------



## Maedi

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello, VigeeLeBrun and Maedi.  Al P is more electrifying than any chandelier. The ball will be over at 2:00 am.



The ball sounds like such fun. The beautiful chandelier reminds me a bit of one of those neon colored jelly fish. Enjoy yourself, Madame Bijoux.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy weekend, ladies!
> 
> What does everyone have planned? I am glued to my eldest DD's bedside as she has the flu.
> Shouldn't last longer than a week. She is a joy and my youngest DD always pitches in to help.
> 
> No more sick talk, mods, promise! Know that it is off-limits.
> 
> Anyway, the weather remains great in LA and I am happy even though I have totally fallen off my fitness routine ~ to be continued in a few days, hopefully. In the meantime, I am still addicted to toffee candy ~ a new bad habit for me. Will have to limit myself to a piece in the morning and night.
> 
> Today, I am going to make the Ghiradelli dark chocolate brownies that were recommended here and am going to substitute coconut oil instead of vegetable oil. We shall see how that works out.
> 
> *Mindi*, funky shoes are definitely okay with me. Did you buy them?
> 
> So, ladies, what is on your schedule this weekend because I will living vicariously through all of you!



*Vigee*, how did your dark choc brownies turn out?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Saturday, ladies! DH and I are on our way to Niagara Falls. No nothing romantic.  We have a shipping/receiving place there for when we order stuff from the US so we're heading there to pick up our orders. It's also a day out as well. Our ex-nanny/housekeeper is back so she's looking after DDs. Hooray!
> 
> Mindi, stay strong! See how you feel about them in a few days. I do love platforms though. I'm short so every extra inch helps.  I really wanted the second PdV CSGM in orange very badly after Christmas but because we had such bad weather, I didn't get a chance to go into H. Then one day I realized I no longer yearn for it. So see if you still want them after a short wait. If you still do, go for it! One can never have too many pairs of shoes.
> 
> Vigee, hope your DD gets better soon.  It's a good thing you're there to take care of her. Hope you and DDs enjoy the brownies. Let me know how it turns out with the coconut oil.
> 
> All this walking and my weight went up 1/2 lbs! Hoping it's muscle weight.
> 
> Jadeite, looking forward to hearing how you're doing. How's the food?
> 
> Hi MrsJDS, MrsOwen, etoile, xiangxiang, Julide, biscuit, chincac and everyone.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!



Fabfashion, how's your Niagara Falls day out? I know you are not going for sight seeing but I do want to visit it some day myself although I assume winter is not a good time?


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Hi everyone!  Happy Saturday!  Got up early and went for an hour run.  It is mild here so it made for a pleasant run.  Today I'm chilling, trying not to eat too much as I have a dinner this evening with DH and some business associates of his at a restaurant where the food will be delish.  Weekends are always busy as DS is at an age where we are in the land of extra-curricular activities!  So hockey today and skiing tomorrow ...
> 
> 
> Vigee - I hope your DD gets better soon.  Okay back to topic ...!  Those brownies sound heavenly.  I'm going to make my chocolate cake sometime next week.  What type of toffee candy are you eating?  I bet it is the kind of thing that once you go back out east and back to your routine, you won't be eating it as much.
> 
> 
> FabF - I'm so interested to hear about your shipping/receiving box.  How often do you go?  Do you find the savings to be worth the while?  Do you get H shipped there and/or other stuff?  Enjoy the drive - it's a great day to be on the road.  And fantastic news that your old nanny is back.  It solves your problem I believe.  As for the weight gain, I think the 0.5 lbs is negligible, so not to worry there!
> 
> 
> Mindi - the beauty of this café is that we can all have different tastes, ideas, styles ... so bring on your sandals and do a reveal should you buy them.  I agree with FabF that sometimes we just WANT something but then time passes and then you forget about it.  It's happened numerous times with me H and elsewhere.
> 
> 
> I'm still undecided about the iphone 6 v 6+.  My worry is that the latter is too big for me but a friend of mine swears by her 6+.
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone else and chat later!



*MrsJDS*, I am not in the market for a new phone yet but I saw my colleague's iPhone 6+ and I honestly don't think it's too big. It's bigger than my currently Samsung galaxy but it's thinner therefore doesn't look bulky. I am due an upgrade later this year so I am thinking about the 6+. (I switch between iPhone and Andriod phones.) The problem for me is it's difficult to go down on screen size so iPhone 6 is smaller than my current phone therefore I am not sure it will work.


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> *xiang* - So sorry regarding Mr F, hope he returns to make things right. The huge eagle you described would give me nightmares! I prefer to enjoy birds out in nature only, and from a distance.  Your Smythson clutch is beautiful.  I use their tiny wafer dairy, the one that comes with the adorable eeny pencil that sits in the spine. They make beautiful things, and am always tempted to place an order when their catalog arrives.



*etoile*, Smythson's wafer dairy is pure delight to use! Beautifully crafted! I agree with enjoying birds from a distance. I really don't mind them as long as they are from a distance. Last spring, some mummy bird made a nest on top of the roof in our garage! I was not too happy but SO insisted only dismantling it AFTER the chicks had grown up and flew away! Bless his heart! I didn't even realise any of this!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *etoile*, *Smythson's wafer dairy is pure delight to use! Beautifully crafted! *I agree with enjoying birds from a distance. I really don't mind them as long as they are from a distance. Last spring, some mummy bird made a nest on top of the roof in our garage! I was not too happy but SO insisted only dismantling it AFTER the chicks had grown up and flew away! Bless his heart! I didn't even realise any of this!



Happy Sunday, ladies. 

*xiangxiang*, love Smythson's SLGs and think they are one of the best as far as quality. How is your house reno going? No gold eagles in the bathroom, lol? What are you doing today?

*MrsJDS*, impressed that you went out for an HOUR run yesterday morning. Is this a daily routine? You mentioned that you did marathons, totally jelly in the best possible way. Think the iPhone 6+ is a great way to have a very small tablet and iPhone combined.

*MrsO*, I imagine that you are crazy busy between work and your course. How did your event go this weekend ~ I think that you mentioned that you had a last minute event scheduled this weekend or am I wrong? 

*Madam*, have been to the Academy Ball many times in the past and it is always glorious ~ one of the best in the country. Hope that you had fun dancing until 2am! 

*FabF*, how was your trip to Niagara Falls go? A little alone time with DH must have been quite nice. The toffee candy is definitely getting the best of me and I am too scared to get on the scale. Never had a taste for candy recently and this blind-sided me. Wowza, looks like I am going to have to go cold turkey with this habit. How are FitBit and you doing together? 

The only thing that I have planned for today is to watch the NFL ProBall game on TV. This will be the second-to-last NFL game of the season. Waaa! My DDs are lovely to be with and there is never a dull moment. We all have so much fun together! 

The new furniture is being delivered on Wednesday and I am glad that I will have a chance to see it in place. No upholstery pieces or they would have taken 8-12 weeks so we are lucky.

My next new pair of shoes are already planned ~ yes, those Ferragamo flats, thanks to *xiangxiang* and I am waiting to see if my yearning for a PdV or two wanes a bit before committing to them. Late to the PdV party but better late than never, as the saying goes! 

Hope that everyone has a great day!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

I'm sure I missed some posts from everyones busy weekend but I'll try to catch up.

I had a last minute job this weekend that went very well. It was surprisingly fun to go to a new town for a change and since it snowed Friday night, there were no issues driving on the highways yesterday evening. 

Madam B, love Al Pacino and that chandelier in the Academy! Hope you had a blast at the ball, what did you wear?? 

Vigee, hope DD is feeling better! Glad your new furniture pieces are arriving quickly.

Fab, how was your Niagara day trip? 

Etoile, my class is next week and it's with one of the best sugar flower/cake designers in the country. We became friendly via social media and I jumped at the chance to learn from someone who is a master at her craft. I'm not sure if she makes her own gum paste as you can pre buy it like fondant but I like to make things from scratch. We're learning Garden/Cabbage Roses over two days. I'm excited to learn something totally different from what I do on a day to day basis. 

Xiangxiang, DH is an avid birder but even he wouldn't want a golden eagle perched over our tub! He volunteers with a local rescue and helps release raptors to the wild after they're healed which is very cool. I've gotten to release bald eagles, all types of owls and hawks. They are definitely unusual creatures and I can see why they freak some people out!

MrsJDS, hope your dinner was fabulous! 

I don't know if it's the threat of the possible crazy price increases or that I'm just feeling content with my recently edited wardrobe and accessories but my shopping urges have significantly cooled, not just with H. There doesn't seem to be anything that I really really want. I'm happy to wait for my wish list items to appear and though I recently felt pangs for the green CW of La Mer, I know I can live without it. I'm looking at other brands and feeling the same. It may just be the winter blues and perhaps once Spring is really rolled out to stores I'll perk up.

Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday, I have a late afternoon meeting with a client at her venue- a very fancy golf club so perhaps I'll have some H sightings!


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Al Pacino was the special guest at the concert.  He did a monologue from the play Richard III and recited a poem by e e cummings.
> 
> I want my next special order to be this color.


Madam, thanks for sharing the pic. Would have loved to hear A Pacino--he's like fine wine, gets better and better with age. 

That SO would be absolutely stunning!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm sure I missed some posts from everyones busy weekend but I'll try to catch up.
> 
> I had a last minute job this weekend that went very well. It was surprisingly fun to go to a new town for a change and since it snowed Friday night, there were no issues driving on the highways yesterday evening.
> 
> Madam B, love Al Pacino and that chandelier in the Academy! Hope you had a blast at the ball, what did you wear??
> 
> Vigee, hope DD is feeling better! Glad your new furniture pieces are arriving quickly.
> 
> Fab, how was your Niagara day trip?
> 
> Etoile, my class is next week and it's with one of the best sugar flower/cake designers in the country. We became friendly via social media and I jumped at the chance to learn from someone who is a master at her craft. I'm not sure if she makes her own gum paste as you can pre buy it like fondant but I like to make things from scratch. We're learning Garden/Cabbage Roses over two days. I'm excited to learn something totally different from what I do on a day to day basis.
> 
> Xiangxiang, DH is an avid birder but even he wouldn't want a golden eagle perched over our tub! He volunteers with a local rescue and helps release raptors to the wild after they're healed which is very cool. I've gotten to release bald eagles, all types of owls and hawks. They are definitely unusual creatures and I can see why they freak some people out!
> 
> MrsJDS, hope your dinner was fabulous!
> 
> I don't know if it's the threat of the possible crazy price increases or that I'm just feeling content with my recently edited wardrobe and accessories but my shopping urges have significantly cooled, not just with H. There doesn't seem to be anything that I really really want. I'm happy to wait for my wish list items to appear and though I recently felt pangs for the green CW of La Mer, I know I can live without it. I'm looking at other brands and feeling the same. It may just be the winter blues and perhaps once Spring is really rolled out to stores I'll perk up.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday, I have a late afternoon meeting with a client at her venue- a very fancy golf club so perhaps I'll have some H sightings!



Hi, Mrs, Owen3.  I wore a red wool dress.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Sunday, ladies.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, love Smythson's SLGs and think they are one of the best as far as quality. How is your house reno going? No gold eagles in the bathroom, lol? What are you doing today?
> 
> *MrsJDS*, impressed that you went out for an HOUR run yesterday morning. Is this a daily routine? You mentioned that you did marathons, totally jelly in the best possible way. Think the iPhone 6+ is a great way to have a very small tablet and iPhone combined.
> 
> *MrsO*, I imagine that you are crazy busy between work and your course. How did your event go this weekend ~ I think that you mentioned that you had a last minute event scheduled this weekend or am I wrong?
> 
> *Madam*, have been to the Academy Ball many times in the past and it is always glorious ~ one of the best in the country. Hope that you had fun dancing until 2am!
> 
> *FabF*, how was your trip to Niagara Falls go? A little alone time with DH must have been quite nice. The toffee candy is definitely getting the best of me and I am too scared to get on the scale. Never had a taste for candy recently and this blind-sided me. Wowza, looks like I am going to have to go cold turkey with this habit. How are FitBit and you doing together?
> 
> The only thing that I have planned for today is to watch the NFL ProBall game on TV. This will be the second-to-last NFL game of the season. Waaa! My DDs are lovely to be with and there is never a dull moment. We all have so much fun together!
> 
> The new furniture is being delivered on Wednesday and I am glad that I will have a chance to see it in place. No upholstery pieces or they would have taken 8-12 weeks so we are lucky.
> 
> My next new pair of shoes are already planned ~ yes, those Ferragamo flats, thanks to *xiangxiang* and I am waiting to see if my yearning for a PdV or two wanes a bit before committing to them. Late to the PdV party but better late than never, as the saying goes!
> 
> Hope that everyone has a great day!





Fabfashion said:


> Madam, thanks for sharing the pic. Would have loved to hear A Pacino--he's like fine wine, gets better and better with age.
> 
> That SO would be absolutely stunning!



Thanks, Vigee- it was fun.  Fabfashion, he had the audience eating out of his hand.


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Mrs, Owen3.  I wore a red wool dress.




did you bring any H beauties to the ball or spot any? hope you had a fabulous time!


----------



## Fabfashion

Hi everyone! 

It was so nice to go out just DH and me. Of course we talked about DDs but not all the time.  There's an outlet mall near our shipping place so we went for a walk but not before we stopped by for lunch at Appleby's AND a triple chocolate meltdown with a scoop of ice cream for dessert.  

Vigee, fitbit and me seems to only work on weekdays.  Which Ferragamo flats do you have in mind? I still like the orange PdV but because I don't like to repeat a design, I want to wait for other orange. I didn't see anything I like in SS15 but there'll be something in the future I'm sure. That's not to say that if I'm at H and see it again, I wouldn't get it. I have no willpower once I'm in the store. 

MrsJDS, I compared and read all kinds of reviews for a couple of months between iphone 6 and 6 plus. Ended up with 6+. It depends on how you plan to use the phone. If you do a lot of talk, some text and browsing then the 6 would be more than sufficient. I surf a lot so the big screen is great for that. It's a bit clumsy to talk with it and text/browse with one hand. It's more for when you have both hands free. If you use an iPad all the time and just need a phone, then I'd suggest a 6. I forgo an iPad so a 6 Plus is a great in between. I'll PM on you on the shipping place but we've been using it over 10 years. I get H stuff shipped there along with other items where vendors won't ship to Canada. Very convenient.

MrsOwen, would love to see your gum paste creation when you finish your class next week. The class sounds awesome. I'm so not creative and can't even draw stick men. Hehe. My wants have waned as well. I do check sales for sweaters and winter items (got another cashmere long sweater yesterday) but now I'm waiting for spring. I plan to do my spring/summer shopping when I get to Hawaii. Then I put them away when I get back since it will still be cold here but then comes April/May, it'll be like Christmas when I bring all the goodies out. 

Hi Maedi, etoile, xiangxiang! Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> did you bring any H beauties to the ball or spot any? hope you had a fabulous time!



I didn't wear any H because the weather was dicey.  I didn't see anyone else with any H either- mostly Judith Leiber clutches.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> It was so nice to go out just DH and me. Of course we talked about DDs but not all the time.  There's an outlet mall near our shipping place so we went for a walk but not before we stopped by for lunch at Appleby's AND a triple chocolate meltdown with a scoop of ice cream for dessert.
> 
> Vigee, fitbit and me seems to only work on weekdays.  Which Ferragamo flats do you have in mind? I still like the orange PdV but because I don't like to repeat a design, I want to wait for other orange. I didn't see anything I like in SS15 but there'll be something in the future I'm sure. That's not to say that if I'm at H and see it again, I wouldn't get it. I have no willpower once I'm in the store.
> 
> MrsJDS, I compared and read all kinds of reviews for a couple of months between iphone 6 and 6 plus. Ended up with 6+. It depends on how you plan to use the phone. If you do a lot of talk, some text and browsing then the 6 would be more than sufficient. I surf a lot so the big screen is great for that. It's a bit clumsy to talk with it and text/browse with one hand. It's more for when you have both hands free. If you use an iPad all the time and just need a phone, then I'd suggest a 6. I forgo an iPad so a 6 Plus is a great in between. I'll PM on you on the shipping place but we've been using it over 10 years. I get H stuff shipped there along with other items where vendors won't ship to Canada. Very convenient.
> 
> MrsOwen, would love to see your gum paste creation when you finish your class next week. The class sounds awesome. I'm so not creative and can't even draw stick men. Hehe. My wants have waned as well. I do check sales for sweaters and winter items (got another cashmere long sweater yesterday) but now I'm waiting for spring. I plan to do my spring/summer shopping when I get to Hawaii. Then I put them away when I get back since it will still be cold here but then comes April/May, it'll be like Christmas when I bring all the goodies out.
> 
> Hi Maedi, etoile, xiangxiang! Enjoy the rest of your weekend.




I'll try to post pics from my class. I'll have the afternoon free as class is only 4 hours each day and may go check out a nearby mall with an H to get a peek at Spring without the urge to buy as I'm trying to only buy with my SA going forward. 

After all my posturing though about not wanting to shop I went an ordered a fabulous pair of Rosie Assoulin silk pants, this is what happens when I have free time online! :shame:I don't have to keep them though, there's an easy return policy at least.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'll try to post pics from my class. I'll have the afternoon free as class is only 4 hours each day and may go check out a nearby mall with an H to get a peek at Spring without the urge to buy as I'm trying to only buy with my SA going forward.
> 
> After all my posturing though about not wanting to shop I went an ordered a fabulous pair of Rosie Assoulin silk pants, this is what happens when I have free time online! :shame:I don't have to keep them though, there's an easy return policy at least.



*MrsO*, a pic of those fabulous Rosie Assoulin silk pants by any chance? Not that you can pry me out of denim but it might be nice for a change. 

Hope that everyone is having a great day!


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsO*, a pic of those fabulous Rosie Assoulin silk pants by any chance? Not that you can pry me out of denim but it might be nice for a change.
> 
> Hope that everyone is having a great day!



Here you go Vigee!  This would be my first purchase from Rosie but I've loved her collections. I'm trying to buy pieces that can have a long life in my closet, these are an investment but I adore the cut and the sash is removable. I could see me wearing them very casually with a fitted 3/4 sleeve tee and my 70cm scarves or head scarves. I do love kooky or weird silhouettes but realize they're not for everyone. My tummy does not look like the models so I don't think cropped tops are in my future, maybe if I get in 30K steps a day


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Here you go Vigee!  This would be my first purchase from Rosie but I've loved her collections. I'm trying to buy pieces that can have a long life in my closet, these are an investment but I adore the cut and the sash is removable. I could see me wearing them very casually with a fitted 3/4 sleeve tee and my 70cm scarves or head scarves. I do love kooky or weird silhouettes but realize they're not for everyone. My tummy does not look like the models so I don't think cropped tops are in my future, maybe if I get in 30K steps a day


Love it! What color did you get?


----------



## Fabfashion

Maedi said:


> *FabFashion*, a drive to Niagara Falls sounds nice. I immediately have images of the classic film in my head. It is nice to spend time with DH alone at times, too. I am having a similar feeling with my wishes waning a bit. I have been unable to get a SS 15 90 cm scarf  and the urge is slowly decreasing. Strange but in a way a good feeling. *If I didn't read tPF as much, it might wane even more *


Maedi, I'm okay as long as I don't visit the SS15, Hermes in Action, ebay/web Hermes Finds theads! They're highly enabling.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Love it! What color did you get?



Thanks Fab, they're pants actually. They are black silk, should arrive end of this week.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Maedi, I'm okay as long as I don't visit the SS15, Hermes in Action, ebay/web Hermes Finds theads! They're highly enabling.



This is why I like the Cafe so much, more entertaining and less enabling!


----------



## Fabfashion

etoile de mer said:


> *Fab* - Your trip to Niagara Falls to pick up goodies, sounds fun! Yay for your new pillow, I'm all for exquisite comfort. Regarding the Fitbit, I decided to go quite low tech instead. I just got a digital pedometer, that does most of what the Zip does, without the WiFi. I'll start with this, as I decided I actually wanted a bit less tech. in my life right now. I've had some ongoing health challenges, so this gadget with be an incentive to get back to more walking and hiking. I think that, and more gentle yoga at home, is more realistic (than the hot yoga) right now. Not sure if my DH will get one, but I agree the type your DH has, with the chest strap, would be annoying to use!



etoile, congrats on getting a pedometer! It's a great start!  I use my Fitbit mostly for that. The one feature I find useful is their online app which lets me see how I do day to day. More importantly, it's the weekly report that gets me to see the bigger picture of how I'm doing. I haven't been inputing into MyFitnessPal app regularly so I rely on the Fitbit information. The MFP is a free app that can be downloaded from the App Store. If you feel up to it, you may want to consider downloading that to track your fitness and food progress. I just haven't got the time to do it properly.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks Fab, they're pants actually. They are black silk, should arrive end of this week.



Mod pic when you get them please.  They look so chic, effortless and  timeless.  




MrsOwen3 said:


> This is why I like the Cafe so much, more entertaining and less enabling!



All we're missing nowadays are pics of those Mr. Hotties (minus xiangxiang's never-call-you-back Mr Fireplace).


----------



## Maedi

Fabfashion said:


> Maedi, I'm okay as long as I don't visit the SS15, Hermes in Action, ebay/web Hermes Finds theads! They're highly enabling.



So true, especially Croisette's latest GMs on that thread. Still don't have a SS 15 scarf.
Have a good week!


----------



## Maedi

MrsOwen3 said:


> Here you go Vigee!  This would be my first purchase from Rosie but I've loved her collections. I'm trying to buy pieces that can have a long life in my closet, these are an investment but I adore the cut and the sash is removable. I could see me wearing them very casually with a fitted 3/4 sleeve tee and my 70cm scarves or head scarves. I do love kooky or weird silhouettes but realize they're not for everyone. My tummy does not look like the models so I don't think cropped tops are in my future, maybe if I get in 30K steps a day



These are cool!


----------



## Fabfashion

Maedi said:


> So true, especially Croisette's latest GMs on that thread. Still don't have a SS 15 scarf.
> Have a good week!


Oh my! Now I'm so tempted to go peek. Willpower! Must stay strong. 

Have a good week too!


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsOwen3 said:


> This is why I like the Cafe so much, more entertaining and less enabling!



I totally agree 110%!!!!!!!

Will pop in later this morning when I can write more


----------



## katekluet

Hi everyone, it has been super busy but tried to read and keep up with all of you in the cafe....
Vigee, fun to hear about your visit with DDs...and have you looked at BV flats and mocs, I live in those...
Etoile, thanks so much for the book recommendation, I ordered it from my lovely local bookstore, it sounds really interesting
Mrs. Owen, Etoile, I am also not finding any "must haves" this spring....I fear that at the meetup in LV though that could change!
Our weather is sunny and in the 70's! Fabulous, we ate dinner on the deck last night.
I'm on a serious diet now...I get the exercise component in, it is the intake that has had to change.....
FabF, mrs JDS, XiangXiang,everyone,  HI!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Here you go Vigee!  This would be my first purchase from Rosie but I've loved her collections. I'm trying to buy pieces that can have a long life in my closet, these are an investment but I adore the cut and the sash is removable. I could see me wearing them very casually with a fitted 3/4 sleeve tee and my 70cm scarves or head scarves. I do love kooky or weird silhouettes but realize they're not for everyone. My tummy does not look like the models so I don't think cropped tops are in my future, maybe if I get in 30K steps a day



Love these silk pants, *MrsO*! They will look amazing on you, especially with a GM ~ thanks for the pic. 

*Maedi*, only bought one De La Mer GM from S/S 15 and have at least two more on my WL. Oh, the wonders of H! 

Happy Monday, ladies!

Just found out that the North East is going to be covered in snow ~ 2-5 FEET of the white stuff and so glad that I am not there! I will take 75 degrees F and sunny any day of the week.


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love these silk pants, *MrsO*! They will look amazing on you, especially with a GM ~ thanks for the pic.
> 
> *Maedi*, only bought one De La Mer GM from S/S 15 and have at least two more on my WL. Oh, the wonders of H!
> 
> Happy Monday, ladies!
> 
> Just found out that the North East is going to be covered in snow ~ 2-5 FEET of the white stuff and so glad that I am not there! I will take 75 degrees F and sunny any day of the week.



Thanks about the pants, can't wait till they arrive!

Yes, the forecast here is super ominous! We all came into work today to get out the Monday orders but are leaving at noon and will likely not be back in till Thursday. DH is coming to take my studio cat home for a snow-cation  

They do not plow the neighborhood where my studio is and it's very dangerous to drive around here in heavy snow. Cars get stuck so easily and I drive hybrids that are great on gas, not so great in the snow. I am super jealous of you Cali folks right now!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks about the pants, can't wait till they arrive!
> 
> Yes, the forecast here is super ominous! We all came into work today to get out the Monday orders but are leaving at noon and will likely not be back in till Thursday. DH is coming to take my studio cat home for a snow-cation
> 
> They do not plow the neighborhood where my studio is and it's very dangerous to drive around here in heavy snow. Cars get stuck so easily and I drive hybrids that are great on gas, not so great in the snow. I am super jealous of you Cali folks right now!



*MrsO*, have been following the weather reports in the North East because of my DH and driving ~ hope that he leaves his office early and works from home. Such a good idea to take your studio cat home and that you are in your office this morning to get orders out. Home by noon sounds perfect, especially if you are driving a hybrid ~ can't believe that the latest weather reports are that the snow could be as much as 5 feet ~ that is a major pounding!!! Where is my smilie for snow, lol. 

As far as TPF and enabling ~ even without TPF, my BFF and I enable each other to the Nth degree regarding H. Actually TPF helps me rule out various CWs and designs after seeing modeling pics of them. The entire process is so much fun.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi everyone!  Wow I have been reading about the big blizzard on CNN and in the NYT.  Hope all of you (including *MrsO*) get off the roads soon and stay safe inside!  Sounds like it will be the biggest blizzard in our lifetimes!  Good thing *Vigee* that you are safe and warm in Cali! 


*MrsO* - do you still have school or will that be cancelled too?  BTW I love your new pants!  They are the kind of pants you will have and wear forever.  Timeless in style and very stylish too!  Let us know if you decide to keep them!


*Kate* - how fun that you are going to the meetup!  I would love to go to that but I can't make it happen this year.  I hope you all get a good turn out.  I've only purchased one item this spring - a BB CSGM - and I have no plans to purchase any more scarves.  I'm practising self restraint!  My mom told me a long time ago that lots of things will look very nice on me but if I buy everything that looks nice on me, then I will go bankrupt!  It is something I think about a lot when I shop.  Now, if there is something special for me at H that is also hard to get, that is a different story ...


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsO*, have been following the weather reports in the North East because of my DH and driving ~ hope that he leaves his office early and works from home. Such a good idea to take your studio cat home and that you are in your office this morning to get orders out. Home by noon sounds perfect, especially if you are driving a hybrid ~ can't believe that the latest weather reports are that the snow could be as much as 5 feet ~ that is a major pounding!!! Where is my smilie for snow, lol.
> 
> As far as TPF and enabling ~ even without TPF, my BFF and I enable each other to the Nth degree regarding H*. Actually TPF helps me rule out various CWs and designs after seeing modeling pics of them. *The entire process is so much fun.


 
*Vigee* - I'm with you here.  I often think I want something but then I see it modeled and then I realize that it won't work for me.  Or it allows me to think about something I previously would not have considered (eg FP scarves this season).  I also hope your DH leaves work early.  Looks like everyone in the NE better be ready to hibernate for a few days and then spend the time once the snow falls to dig themselves out.  Have to say, considering where I live, it is a bit weird to hear that people in the NE are getting the big snow dump and we have (maybe) 1 mm of snow on the ground!  But I'm sure we will get a big dump sometime this winter!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Hi everyone, it has been super busy but tried to read and keep up with all of you in the cafe....
> Vigee, fun to hear about your visit with DDs...and have you looked at BV flats and mocs, I live in those...
> Etoile, thanks so much for the book recommendation, I ordered it from my lovely local bookstore, it sounds really interesting
> Mrs. Owen, Etoile, I am also not finding any "must haves" this spring....I fear that at the meetup in LV though that could change!
> Our weather is sunny and in the 70's! Fabulous, we ate dinner on the deck last night.
> I'm on a serious diet now...I get the exercise component in, it is the intake that has had to change.....
> FabF, mrs JDS, XiangXiang,everyone,  HI!



*kate*, so good to see you here at the cafe! 

Are you flying or driving to the LV meet-up from Cali? Trying to decide which would be better. You can also PM me about details. My plan is to fly back here to LA for a few days before the meet-up and see my DDs, then go to LV overnight and come back to LA for a few more days afterwards. Think that the meet-up will be lots of fun!


----------



## Suncatcher

*FabF* - the triple chocolate meltdown sounds like quite the dessert!  Good for you for having quality time with the DH.  Road trips are good for that.  Yesterday I spent 8 hours on the road, between driving up to ski country and back and then taking DS to a birthday party in the outskirts.  I then had to kill time at an outlet mall (only thing nearby) which was not quite my headspace.  I'm so not a mall person ...


*Madam B* - what did you wear to the ball?  A long gown or cocktail attire?


*Maedi* - the season is long at H and there is plenty of time to enjoy the SS15 collection.  I bought a Marwari in December that just came in, months and months after that collection was revealed!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Hi everyone!  Wow I have been reading about the big blizzard on CNN and in the NYT.  Hope all of you (including *MrsO*) get off the roads soon and stay safe inside!  Sounds like it will be the biggest blizzard in our lifetimes!  Good thing *Vigee* that you are safe and warm in Cali!
> 
> 
> *MrsO* - do you still have school or will that be cancelled too?  BTW I love your new pants!  They are the kind of pants you will have and wear forever.  Timeless in style and very stylish too!  Let us know if you decide to keep them!
> 
> 
> *Kate* - how fun that you are going to the meetup!  I would love to go to that but I can't make it happen this year.  I hope you all get a good turn out.  I've only purchased one item this spring - a BB CSGM - and I have no plans to purchase any more scarves.  I'm practising self restraint!  *My mom told me a long time ago that lots of things will look very nice on me but if I buy everything that looks nice on me, then I will go bankrupt!*  It is something I think about a lot when I shop.  Now, if there is something special for me at H that is also hard to get, that is a different story ...



THIS. Your mom was a genius, *MrsJDS*.


----------



## Suncatcher

etoile de mer said:


> I'm given them as gifts, and most are surprised that slippers can be so comfy! Giesswein are nice too, but I've always liked Haflinger a bit better. Yes, boiled wool is the best, warm and cozy!


 
*Etoile* - I'm going to google both of these lines!




xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MrsJDS*, I am not in the market for a new phone yet but I saw my colleague's iPhone 6+ and I honestly don't think it's too big. It's bigger than my currently Samsung galaxy but it's thinner therefore doesn't look bulky. I am due an upgrade later this year so I am thinking about the 6+. (I switch between iPhone and Andriod phones.) The problem for me is it's difficult to go down on screen size so iPhone 6 is smaller than my current phone therefore I am not sure it will work.


 
*Xiangxiang* - thanks for your thoughts (and *Vigee's* and *FabF's* too).  I've decided to go with the 6+ for reasons you and *FabF* mentioned.  I think I need the bigger screen.  I swear my eyes have deteriorated in the last few years as I spend so much time looking at screens of all kinds.


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> THIS. Your mom was a genius, *MrsJDS*.


Thanks Vigee (I can't use emoticons on this computer or else I would)! My mom does have some great perspective at times.  This comment in particular is something I think about ALL THE TIME when I shop.  It helps keep me in line - and has since I was a teen many moons ago!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Thanks Vigee (I can't use emoticons on this computer or else I would)! My mom does have some great perspective at times.  This comment in particular is something I think about ALL THE TIME when I shop.  It helps keep me in line - and has since I was a teen many moons ago!



*MrsJDS*, going to tell this exactly to my DDs and MYSELF when shopping, lol. Thanks! 

Also, I think that iPhone 6+ is perfect unless you do most of your work from a laptop, like I do ~ I am on my MacBook Pro 24/7. Would be blind if I tried reading from my iPhone 6 all day.


----------



## Mindi B

Here comes SNOWMAGEDDON!  Yup, we're looking down the barrel of 24-30" in my area of the Northeast US.  Stay right where you are, Vigee!  Send good thoughts our way, everyone.  NYC is basically shutting down this evening: ban on non-emergency vehicles and no trains after 11, limited subway service, virtually no flights.  People have been told to be where they want to be by 5 pm today and to plan to enjoy that location for up to 72 hours.  Yippee.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Here comes SNOWMAGEDDON!  Yup, we're looking down the barrel of 24-30" in my area of the Northeast US.  Stay right where you are, Vigee!  Send good thoughts our way, everyone.  NYC is basically shutting down this evening: ban on non-emergency vehicles and no trains after 11, limited subway service, virtually no flights.  People have been told to be where they want to be by 5 pm today and to plan to enjoy that location for up to 72 hours.  Yippee.



OMG, *Mindi*!!!! NYC is crazy in the RAIN, let alone a snowstorm of this magnitude. I am staying right here until February 10th ~ my butt is glued to this sofa here in LA. 

Hope that your family and you, *Mindi* are at home already and have a good fire going in the fireplace. My thoughts are with you!


----------



## Fabfashion

Hi everyone! 

Sending warm thoughts to those of you in the NE. The storm sounds horrendous! I heard forecasters mentioning hurricane-like winds and possible thunder and lightning. If it's anything like what Buffalo, NY got last November, then you better plan for 5 days of food and water. I saw on TV how the folks in Buffalo were shoveling about 3-5 feet of snow off their roofs. Stay warm and safe, MrsOwen, Mindi, biscuit too I think, and everyone else. 

Vigee, I was just thinking the other day how nice it was for you to extend your visit with DDs and now I'm thinking how lucky you are to have extended the trip. How's your DH? Hope he stays safe indoors.

MrsJDS, did you have a nice ski trip or was it just for the kiddies? I was hoping we'd get some snow around here (just a bit of snow and definitely not the Snowmageddon kind). DH got me a pair of cross country skis a few years back but I've never used it. I've never cross country ski before and not sure if I'll like it. I'm definitely too chicken for downhill.  I'd like to give it a try this winter but the trails near us are all green. 

MrsOwen, stay safe on the road. Good time to snuggle up with the cats. 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> *Etoile* - I'm going to google both of these lines!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Xiangxiang* - thanks for your thoughts (and *Vigee's* and *FabF's* too).  I've decided to go with the 6+ for reasons you and *FabF* mentioned.  I think I need the bigger screen.  I swear my eyes have deteriorated in the last few years as I spend so much time looking at screens of all kinds.


I think you'll enjoy the 6+ screen, MrsJDS. I'm at the verge of needing the reading glasses and find the 6+ screen a lot easier on the eyes. Still have to zoom in sometimes but much better than my previous 4S. Now I can't imagine how I used to be able to read anything off that 4S.


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> Hi everyone, it has been super busy but tried to read and keep up with all of you in the cafe....
> Vigee, fun to hear about your visit with DDs...and have you looked at BV flats and mocs, I live in those...
> Etoile, thanks so much for the book recommendation, I ordered it from my lovely local bookstore, it sounds really interesting
> Mrs. Owen, Etoile, I am also not finding any "must haves" this spring....I fear that at the meetup in LV though that could change!
> Our weather is sunny and in the 70's! Fabulous, we ate dinner on the deck last night.
> I'm on a serious diet now...I get the exercise component in, it is the intake that has had to change.....
> FabF, mrs JDS, XiangXiang,everyone,  HI!


Hi Kate! I'm sure all the NE folks are envious of your 70s weather. It's been cold here but no snow. I'm craving steak so I'm going to ask DH to brave the cold and grill some tonight. At least he strategically built a porch and the grill is located not too far from the back door. Yum!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

I made it safely home after getting our deliveries done in record time, I think people were already home as schools closed early and most businesses closed at 2PM. I braved the grocery store, DH and I are terrible homemakers and we never have food when we need it but I got some supplies for the next few days. Fortunately we just had our heating oil delivery too. I'm south of NYC so they're saying 12-15" which is a lot for us. I was wishing for snuggle time with the cats and it looks like I'm getting my wish, plus I've got my studio cat home. She is in heaven on our king sized bed! My tuxedo cat is very attached to me and she's tolerating the newcomer in exchange for spending time with me so I've got good company for the work I have to do at home. Weirdly,  all my meetings tomorrow are phone calls so that worked out well. 

We have a slate roof so snow slides off of it in terrifying sheets but at least we don't have to worry about shoveling it off. 

Fab, I get so many fitbit calories from shoveling-I'm actually looking forward to it!

MrsJ, fortunately there were no classes scheduled early this week but I have one Friday. My study group was supposed to get together at my studio tomorrow but now we're having a digital meeting since we're all stuck at home. I have some homework to do now but I'll check back later!

Mindi, Biscuit and anyone else in the storm path?? stay safe and warm!


----------



## Mindi B

You too, MrsOwen!  Enjoy some kitty kuddles!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I made it safely home after getting our deliveries done in record time, I think people were already home as schools closed early and most businesses closed at 2PM. I braved the grocery store, DH and I are terrible homemakers and we never have food when we need it but I got some supplies for the next few days. Fortunately we just had our heating oil delivery too. I'm south of NYC so they're saying 12-15" which is a lot for us. I was wishing for snuggle time with the cats and it looks like I'm getting my wish, plus I've got my studio cat home. She is in heaven on our king sized bed! My tuxedo cat is very attached to me and she's tolerating the newcomer in exchange for spending time with me so I've got good company for the work I have to do at home. Weirdly,  all my meetings tomorrow are phone calls so that worked out well.
> 
> We have a slate roof so snow slides off of it in terrifying sheets but at least we don't have to worry about shoveling it off.
> 
> Fab, I get so many fitbit calories from shoveling-I'm actually looking forward to it!
> 
> MrsJ, fortunately there were no classes scheduled early this week but I have one Friday. My study group was supposed to get together at my studio tomorrow but now we're having a digital meeting since we're all stuck at home. I have some homework to do now but I'll check back later!
> 
> Mindi, Biscuit and anyone else in the storm path?? stay safe and warm!



*MrsO*, glad to hear that you are at home and safe indoors before the big blizzard. I was wondering how your other house cats would get along with your studio cat ~ cats can be very territorial. She must certainly be in heaven sleeping in your bed! 

Our house has slate roof tiles, too and the snow sheets slid off of it one winter and shattered the windshield of our third car that was in the driveway below. Now we park this car ample distance away from the house when there is snow, needless to say. Also, we worry about tree branches falling on the house ~ we live in an area with very old big trees and although we get them pruned annually, too much snow and the branches fall down. 

Just spoke with DH, he arrived home from the office five minutes ago and is feeding my cat, Coco. So, he is home and safe too, which is a great relief. 

Hope that *Madam* and *biscuit* are okay in this weather!


----------



## Mindi B

Vigee, so glad your DH is home safely.  Locally, the forecast has been pushed forward, so now the worst of the storm is expected in the early morning hours right through tomorrow afternoon.  I'm sure things will continue to change as time passes, but hopefully the early hoopla forced people to make plans and most are now safe and sound. . . and settled in for the duration!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Vigee, so glad your DH is home safely.  Locally, the forecast has been pushed forward, so now the worst of the storm is expected in the early morning hours right through tomorrow afternoon.  I'm sure things will continue to change as time passes, but hopefully the early hoopla forced people to make plans and most are now safe and sound. . . and settled in for the duration!



Thanks for the weather update, *Mindi*! Didn't know that the storm has been pushed forward, I have been calling my DH every other hour asking him if it started snowing yet.


----------



## etoile de mer

Quick hello! 

Sending best wishes to east coast cafe friends. *MrsO*, and *Mindi*, stay warm and safe! And sending best wishes to *Mr Vigee*, as well! My family in the east are in the path, too, and all say they've settled in for the duration. 

*kate* - So glad you saw my note regarding "Provence, 1970". I hope you enjoy it, I'm about half way through. From the back of the book "&#8230;these players changed the course of culinary history to reshape the way we eat now". Being passionate about the quality of food we eat, I say thank goodness they came along!

*Fab* - Thanks so much for the info regarding the "MyFitnessPal" app!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hope you all in the NE are home already and safe and sound with your loved ones and pets!  I'm thinking of you while following the news of the snow storm.


----------



## katekluet

Glad to hear that all the east coast peeps and pets are snug at home. Hoping for no wind damage for any of you.


----------



## Maedi

Best wishes to all in the North East. Stay safe!

You are so right, MrsJDS, about finding eventually what I want. Love your DM's advice, too. Sounds like my DM who is quite austere.

Yeah, for going to the LV meet up, Vigee and Kate. Vigee, I cannot remember, was the De la met in purple on your list? Croisette has been such a great enabler.

MrsO, happy cuddling with the lucky cats.

Fab fashion, I, too, am on the reading glasses verge. Hard to read small print anymore.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hi everybody, here to say a quick "Hello". Hope people stay warm and safe in the snowy weather!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Maedi said:


> Best wishes to all in the North East. Stay safe!
> 
> You are so right, MrsJDS, about finding eventually what I want. Love your DM's advice, too. Sounds like my DM who is quite austere.
> 
> Yeah, for going to the LV meet up, Vigee and Kate. *Vigee, I cannot remember, was the De la met in purple on your list?* Croisette has been such a great enabler.
> 
> MrsO, happy cuddling with the lucky cats.
> 
> Fab fashion, I, too, am on the reading glasses verge. Hard to read small print anymore.



*Maedi*, have the purple De la Mer au Ciel GM, must look up the CW. It works with almost everything in my closet. A pic from the archives:


----------



## Jadeite

Hi ladies! Here I am feeling unadjusted to the cold where I am but I think I should not complain as seeing some bada-s-s snow is coming to some of you. Stay safe and warm!

As for that Fitbit talk... Well mine is not getting any action as outdoor activities are not a good idea where I am and finding a gym is an alternative but boring thing to do.

Fortunately I foresee I can save quite a bit as the smog and pollution here is so bad I'm not planning to take my silks nor my H bags out. Probably I won't even plan to ship the remainder of my H from my home country... Nowadays as I get home I always notice a layer of "dust" settling on my shoes. So I might just have to rethink or re strategize re my entire wardrobe.

By the way what's the update on Mr Fireplace hottie? I think with all the snow and cold some hot action will really warm us up.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Hi ladies! Here I am feeling unadjusted to the cold where I am but I think I should not complain as seeing some bada-s-s snow is coming to some of you. Stay safe and warm!
> 
> As for that Fitbit talk... Well mine is not getting any action as outdoor activities are not a good idea where I am and finding a gym is an alternative but boring thing to do.
> 
> Fortunately I foresee I can save quite a bit as the smog and pollution here is so bad I'm not planning to take my silks nor my H bags out. Probably I won't even plan to ship the remainder of my H from my home country... Nowadays as I get home I always notice a layer of "dust" settling on my shoes. So I might just have to rethink or re strategize re my entire wardrobe.
> 
> By the way what's the update on Mr Fireplace hottie? I think with all the snow and cold some hot action will really warm us up.



*Jadeite*, so good to hear from you and hope that you are settling in comfortably. A layer of dust on your shoes? My H would never see the light of day, too!  How long is your assignment? Hopefully, it's NOT indefinitely. So, hang tight! 

Yes, gyms are boring but I have no choice once I return to the East Coast. Waaa!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Tuesday, ladies! Hope everyone in the NE is okay. Heard on the news that bans are being lifted in some places. How much snow did you get? Has it stopped?

Vigee, I can't believe how early you got up to write your post this morning. Can you nap during the day? My DD still gets up around 4am so I feel your pain. Didn't feel like going for a walk today as it's super cold again but forced myself to go around the block and picked up a couple of Kinder Surprise eggs for the kiddies--I don't think they sell those in the US.

Jadeite, nice to see you! The smog would bother me and make me ill. I visited my DM in Bangkok one summer. It was hot, humid and super smoggy. I was coughing the whole trip. Brought loads of cough drops and syrups to take on the plane with me on the flight back but as soon as I was on the plane, the coughs stopped. They still use leaded gasoline and diesel there. I probably won't be brining out my H if it's that dusty although LV may be okay especially the coated canvas types so I can just wipe it down. Still though, ugh! 

Hi MrsOwen, MrsJDS, Maedi, Mindi, Madam, biscuit (how are your horsies and the barn?), Julide!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all,

Can I pretend that my in depth analysis of H's financial reports over on the increase thread is prep for my business class? It's a very interesting conversation regardless.

We did not get the snowpacalypse that was predicted so it's back to work tomorrow. I have 4 phone meetings today and some proposals to work on. 

Hope everyone further north fared ok in the storm!

Hi Jadeite, nice to see you and sorry about the smog!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> *Can I pretend that my in depth analysis of H's financial reports over on the increase thread is prep for my business class? It's a very interesting conversation regardless.*
> 
> We did not get the snowpacalypse that was predicted so it's back to work tomorrow. I have 4 phone meetings today and some proposals to work on.
> 
> Hope everyone further north fared ok in the storm!
> 
> Hi Jadeite, nice to see you and sorry about the smog!



Happy Tuesday, ladies!

*MrsO*, such an interesting and controversial thread about the H price increases on Bs and Ks. I dared not even bring up the Russian economy and it's deflation and how that is effecting H's bottom line as well as the Euro. So H is going to exploit the USA market to compensate for this slack in other financial markets? There was a great article in The Economist a few days ago about the Russian economy, it is well worth reading. Anyway, I am pretty firm about waiting and buying in Paris and with the right connections, I am sure that a B or K will see the light of day. Just my two cents. *misticat*, when you read this post, please know that I respect your differing opinion on this subject. On to other topics for this cafe!

Glad the snow blizzard was simply a snow storm and that you are okay, *MrsO*. How is your studio cat adjusting to life in her new palace with kitty friends? 

*FabF*, yes my days start very, very early, no naps and I am exhausted in the evenings. My dear family all realize that they can't ask me to do much after a certain time during the day but I get more done before 5am, lol.  You are amazing working and being with your DDs when they wake up early! 

*xiangxiang*, I am totally in love with the lilac Ferragamo flats that you enabled me to buy as my next pair of shoes! Thanks again and will post a pic next week. Is mr fireplace totally out of the scene now? 

*Jadeite*, hope that you are surviving the smog and pollution! Are you wearing a mask, just curious as I have seen this in pics and on TV. 

*Mindi*, *Madam* and *biscuit*, hope that you all survived the snowstorm!


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> *Can I pretend that my in depth analysis of H's financial reports over on the increase thread is prep for my business class? It's a very interesting conversation regardless.*
> 
> We did not get the snowpacalypse that was predicted so it's back to work tomorrow. I have 4 phone meetings today and some proposals to work on.
> 
> Hope everyone further north fared ok in the storm!
> 
> Hi Jadeite, nice to see you and sorry about the smog!


 
Hi ladies!  I've been loving all of the discussion on the 2015 price increase thread and will add my two cents worth too!  I find that thread a welcome diversion from the many threads about choosing colours IYKWIM  *MrsO* you made good use of the snowstorm-induced downtime by contributing some great thoughts to that thread!!!  Two thumbs up!  


Popped into H today to pick up a little something special ... will post later when I open the box!  


*Jadeite* - how long will you remain in your new city?  Are you on a short term assignment?  The pollution would be hard for me to content with, I must admit.  


*Vigee* - for a long time (until DD was born), I used to always get up between 5am and 530am.  Not as early as you, however, I saw the benefit to getting up early.  I was so productive!  It would take an adjustment for me to get back to that routine but I would definitely go there again if and when I have to. 


*FabF* - when it's super cold and I go for a run, I tell myself I am burning extra calories by just staying warm on the run!  So bundle up and go for that walk!  It also sounds like where you work is close to great shopping (not that you need extra incentive to spend more money).   


*Xiangxiang* - I also want to know if Mr F is no longer on the hot scene (no pun intended)!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hello ladies! I have had a quite full on day and just being reading a bit on TFP. 

We still haven't received any response from Mr. Fireplace so my SO was going to have a good chat with him via a phone call but SO was pulled into some urgent business therefore he has not yet talked to him. I will update you if anything! TBH, I am ready to ditch him but it's a little bit complicated as we have paid a partial payment 25% and the surrounds in limestone has already been delivered. We will see if we can work something out.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Tuesday, ladies!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, I am totally in love with the lilac Ferragamo flats that you enabled me to buy as my next pair of shoes! Thanks again and will post a pic next week. Is mr fireplace totally out of the scene now?
> 
> *Mindi*, *Madam* and *biscuit*, hope that you all survived the snowstorm!



*Vigee*, are you looking at the Varina in lilac? I hope you order them and see if you think they are comfortable for you or not. If you do, I have to warn you that they are a bit addictive! 

Indeed I hope those stayed warm and safe in the snowstorm!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can I pretend that my in depth analysis of H's financial reports over on the increase thread is prep for my business class? It's a very interesting conversation regardless.
> 
> We did not get the snowpacalypse that was predicted so it's back to work tomorrow. I have 4 phone meetings today and some proposals to work on.
> 
> Hope everyone further north fared ok in the storm!
> 
> Hi Jadeite, nice to see you and sorry about the smog!



*MrsOwen*, I love your analysis and various posts on that thread! Being in the financial industry, I find it really interesting reading.


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> Hi everyone, it has been super busy but tried to read and keep up with all of you in the cafe....
> Vigee, fun to hear about your visit with DDs...and have you looked at BV flats and mocs, I live in those...
> Etoile, thanks so much for the book recommendation, I ordered it from my lovely local bookstore, it sounds really interesting
> Mrs. Owen, Etoile, I am also not finding any "must haves" this spring....I fear that at the meetup in LV though that could change!
> Our weather is sunny and in the 70's! Fabulous, we ate dinner on the deck last night.
> I'm on a serious diet now...I get the exercise component in, it is the intake that has had to change.....
> FabF, mrs JDS, XiangXiang,everyone,  HI!



*kate*, Hi to you too! hope you are keeping well!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> *Etoile* - I'm going to google both of these lines!
> 
> *Xiangxiang* - thanks for your thoughts (and *Vigee's* and *FabF's* too).  I've decided to go with the 6+ for reasons you and *FabF* mentioned.  I think I need the bigger screen.  I swear my eyes have deteriorated in the last few years as I spend so much time looking at screens of all kinds.



*MrsJDS*, I really think it's worth carrying a bit more on the phone to give your eyes a bit less stress!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Hi ladies! Here I am feeling unadjusted to the cold where I am but I think I should not complain as seeing some bada-s-s snow is coming to some of you. Stay safe and warm!
> 
> As for that Fitbit talk... Well mine is not getting any action as outdoor activities are not a good idea where I am and finding a gym is an alternative but boring thing to do.
> 
> Fortunately I foresee I can save quite a bit as the smog and pollution here is so bad I'm not planning to take my silks nor my H bags out. Probably I won't even plan to ship the remainder of my H from my home country... Nowadays as I get home I always notice a layer of "dust" settling on my shoes. So I might just have to rethink or re strategize re my entire wardrobe.
> 
> By the way what's the update on Mr Fireplace hottie? I think with all the snow and cold some hot action will really warm us up.



*Jadeite*, I am so sorry to hear about your smog issues unfortunately it's not pleasant or can be easily resolved. All I can recommend is to wear a face mask at all times when you are out.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, *are you looking at the Varina in lilac?* I hope you order them and see if you think they are comfortable for you or not. If you do, I have to warn you that they are a bit addictive!
> 
> Indeed I hope those stayed warm and safe in the snowstorm!



*xiangxiang*, yes, yes and yes! The Varina flats in lilac will be perfect for me, and I plan on ordering them next week after my sandals arrive. They are so comfortable that I would love a pair in red and nude, too! Thanks a million for recommending Ferragamo shoes. I may even graduate to wearing their heels, too. My BFF told me last week that she loves them, so one more thumbs up in that category.

How is your day going across the pond  ~ actually across the entire USA and the pond in between us. Still swamped at the office? 

Also, with a deposit of 25% down on your delivered limestone, hopefully you can work the present issues out with mr fireplace.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, yes, yes and yes! The Varina flats in lilac will be perfect for me, and I plan on ordering them next week after my sandals arrive. They are so comfortable that I would love a pair in red and nude, too! Thanks a million for recommending Ferragamo shoes. I may even graduate to wearing their heels, too. My BFF told me last week that she loves them, so one more thumbs up in that category.
> 
> How is your day going across the pond  ~ actually across the entire USA and the pond in between us. Still swamped at the office?
> 
> Also, with a deposit of 25% down on your delivered limestone, hopefully you can work the present issues out with mr fireplace.



They are absolutely gorgeous!!! I don't normally go with their flats because I like the mid-heels Vara and have them in taupe and black. I am eyeing a pair of grey quilted ones but it has black heels rather than the coloured heels. I am not sure about the contrast. What do you think?


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, yes, yes and yes! The Varina flats in lilac will be perfect for me, and I plan on ordering them next week after my sandals arrive. They are so comfortable that I would love a pair in red and nude, too! Thanks a million for recommending Ferragamo shoes. I may even graduate to wearing their heels, too. My BFF told me last week that she loves them, so one more thumbs up in that category.
> 
> How is your day going across the pond  ~ actually across the entire USA and the pond in between us. Still swamped at the office?
> 
> Also, wi*th a deposit of 25% down on your delivered limestone, hopefully you can work the present issues out with mr fireplace*.



Hopefully! thank you for your kind wishes dear!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, yes, yes and yes! The Varina flats in lilac will be perfect for me, and I plan on ordering them next week after my sandals arrive. They are so comfortable that I would love a pair in red and nude, too! Thanks a million for recommending Ferragamo shoes. I may even graduate to wearing their heels, too. My BFF told me last week that she loves them, so one more thumbs up in that category.
> 
> How is your day going across the pond  ~ actually across the entire USA and the pond in between us. Still swamped at the office?
> 
> Also, with a deposit of 25% down on your delivered limestone, hopefully you can work the present issues out with mr fireplace.



I can't wait to hear about them when you receive them! You must let me know how you like them.


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Tuesday, ladies!
> 
> *MrsO*, such an interesting and controversial thread about the H price increases on Bs and Ks. I dared not even bring up the Russian economy and it's deflation and how that is effecting H's bottom line as well as the Euro. So H is going to exploit the USA market to compensate for this slack in other financial markets? There was a great article in The Economist a few days ago about the Russian economy, it is well worth reading. Anyway, I am pretty firm about waiting and buying in Paris and with the right connections, I am sure that a B or K will see the light of day. Just my two cents. *misticat*, when you read this post, please know that I respect your differing opinion on this subject. On to other topics for this cafe!
> 
> Glad the snow blizzard was simply a snow storm and that you are okay, *MrsO*. How is your studio cat adjusting to life in her new palace with kitty friends?
> 
> *FabF*, yes my days start very, very early, no naps and I am exhausted in the evenings. My dear family all realize that they can't ask me to do much after a certain time during the day but I get more done before 5am, lol.  You are amazing working and being with your DDs when they wake up early!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, I am totally in love with the lilac Ferragamo flats that you enabled me to buy as my next pair of shoes! Thanks again and will post a pic next week. Is mr fireplace totally out of the scene now?
> 
> *Jadeite*, hope that you are surviving the smog and pollution! Are you wearing a mask, just curious as I have seen this in pics and on TV.
> 
> *Mindi*, *Madam* and *biscuit*, hope that you all survived the snowstorm!





MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies!  I've been loving all of the discussion on the 2015 price increase thread and will add my two cents worth too!  I find that thread a welcome diversion from the many threads about choosing colours IYKWIM  *MrsO* you made good use of the snowstorm-induced downtime by contributing some great thoughts to that thread!!!  Two thumbs up!
> 
> 
> Popped into H today to pick up a little something special ... will post later when I open the box!
> 
> 
> *Jadeite* - how long will you remain in your new city?  Are you on a short term assignment?  The pollution would be hard for me to content with, I must admit.
> 
> 
> *Vigee* - for a long time (until DD was born), I used to always get up between 5am and 530am.  Not as early as you, however, I saw the benefit to getting up early.  I was so productive!  It would take an adjustment for me to get back to that routine but I would definitely go there again if and when I have to.
> 
> 
> *FabF* - when it's super cold and I go for a run, I tell myself I am burning extra calories by just staying warm on the run!  So bundle up and go for that walk!  It also sounds like where you work is close to great shopping (not that you need extra incentive to spend more money).
> 
> 
> *Xiangxiang* - I also want to know if Mr F is no longer on the hot scene (no pun intended)!





xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MrsOwen*, I love your analysis and various posts on that thread! Being in the financial industry, I find it really interesting reading.




I think it's great that we have such an interesting and engaged community, it's not all what color threads! 

Not being experienced with other price increase threads I would guess that this happens every year but it's been a welcome distraction on a snowy day between phone calls. I always have a terrible time concentrating at home which is why I do not have a home office. 

Vigee, my studio cat is happy as can be. She's in my bedroom/bath and an adjoining guest room so she's got lots of space and my house cats will come in to visit in the evening. We have to watch them so there's no fights. DH loves her and wants her to stay home the rest of the week since I have class and then go out of town for my sugar flower class so she's getting a week's vacation from mouse hunting! I'm sure DH is plotting to keep her so he can rescue a new street kitty to put in my studio but we have enough!!

MrsJDS, what'd you get at H?? I have to go to H tomorrow to return my MM Ulysee insert that I jumped the gun on. I'm going to do a charge send for H Comme Hermes since my boutique didn't order the color I want. 

I think that'll be it for a while as I process the new prices and practice either fiscal responsibility or go wild cheating on H with Celine, Fendi, Saint Laurent and all the others who keep flirting with me!  I bet you H didn't plan for the new prices to make all the other guys look like a 3 for 1 deal!


----------



## Mindi B

Say, all you experts on shooz. . . what sort of toe shape is in, or does it matter?  Are we back to pointy, or is round still okay, or okay again, or what?  I am very, very confused.  The grey with black heels I like, by the way, xiangxiang.  Sort of a colorblock effect.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> I think it's great that we have such an interesting and engaged community, *it's not all what color threads!*
> 
> Not being experienced with other price increase threads I would guess that this happens every year but it's been a welcome distraction on a snowy day between phone calls. I always have a terrible time concentrating at home which is why I do not have a home office.
> 
> Vigee, my studio cat is happy as can be. She's in my bedroom/bath and an adjoining guest room so she's got lots of space and my house cats will come in to visit in the evening. We have to watch them so there's no fights. DH loves her and wants her to stay home the rest of the week since I have class and then go out of town for my sugar flower class so she's getting a week's vacation from mouse hunting! I'm sure DH is plotting to keep her so he can rescue a new street kitty to put in my studio but we have enough!!
> 
> MrsJDS, what'd you get at H?? I have to go to H tomorrow to return my MM Ulysee insert that I jumped the gun on. I'm going to do a charge send for H Comme Hermes since my boutique didn't order the color I want.
> 
> I think that'll be it for a while as I process the new prices and practice either fiscal responsibility or go wild cheating on H with Celine, Fendi, Saint Laurent and all the others who keep flirting with me!  I bet you H didn't plan for the new prices to make all the other guys look like a 3 for 1 deal!



And thank goodness for that, *MrsOwen*! But the price increase has not yet come to effect has it? At least not for bags? Like you said before, I would not jump on any conclusion yet until I see that new ticket. 

I don't know whether we are lucky or unlucky because we didn't have a blanket price hike (home department even saw a price reduction) but our price is already very high. I did however bought a small bling from their new fine jewellery collection.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Say, all you experts on shooz. . . what sort of toe shape is in, or does it matter?  Are we back to pointy, or is round still okay, or okay again, or what?  I am very, very confused.  The grey with black heels I like, by the way, xiangxiang.  Sort of a colorblock effect.



honey, toe lines are indeed very confusing! But I think round or almond shaped are still in-ish, with pointy thrown in every now and then. Square toes are completely out from where I am. So I think just buy what you like really! I personally like almond shaped for shoes. Thanks for sharing your thoughts on the grey with black heels. I don't own anything like them right now. I just love the quilted grey upper.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> I think it's great that we have such an interesting and engaged community, it's not all what color threads!
> 
> Not being experienced with other price increase threads I would guess that this happens every year but it's been a welcome distraction on a snowy day between phone calls. I always have a terrible time concentrating at home which is why I do not have a home office.
> 
> Vigee, my studio cat is happy as can be. She's in my bedroom/bath and an adjoining guest room so she's got lots of space and my house cats will come in to visit in the evening. We have to watch them so there's no fights. DH loves her and wants her to stay home the rest of the week since I have class and then go out of town for my sugar flower class so she's getting a week's vacation from mouse hunting! I'm sure DH is plotting to keep her so he can rescue a new street kitty to put in my studio but we have enough!!
> 
> MrsJDS, what'd you get at H?? I have to go to H tomorrow to return my MM Ulysee insert that I jumped the gun on. I'm going to do a charge send for H Comme Hermes since my boutique didn't order the color I want.
> 
> I think that'll be it for a while as I process the new prices and practice either fiscal responsibility or go wild cheating on H with Celine, Fendi, Saint Laurent and all the others who keep flirting with me!  I bet you H didn't plan for the new prices to make all the other guys look like a 3 for 1 deal!



*MrsO*, which CW of H Comme Hermes are you getting? Can you post a pic of it?  

*MrsJDS*, am equally interested in what you brought home from H. Spill!!! 

*Mindi,* I must defer to all of the other ladies here about what type of shoe style is on trend right now. I stick with specific designers and order from their current styles, i.e. Celine, YSL, CO, Sophia Webster and Zanotti. Obviously, since I can't walk in 99% of my heels, I am not a good judge of shoe character.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> And thank goodness for that, *MrsOwen*! But the price increase has not yet come to effect has it? At least not for bags? Like you said before, I would not jump on any conclusion yet until I see that new ticket.
> 
> I don't know whether we are lucky or unlucky because we didn't have a blanket price hike (home department even saw a price reduction) but our price is already very high. I did however bought *a small bling* from their new fine jewellery collection.



*xiangxiang*, did I read the word BLING in your post??? What damage did you do?


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> They are absolutely gorgeous!!! I don't normally go with their flats because I like the mid-heels Vara and have them in taupe and black. I am eyeing a pair of grey quilted ones but it has black heels rather than the coloured heels. I am not sure about the contrast. What do you think?



These are gorgeous, xiangxiang! I don't mind the black heels on them at all. 

Vigee, can't wait to see your lilac pair. Sounds so pretty. 

Funny I find Ferragamo shoes too narrow for my chubby feet. I have a pair with 1" heels and they're not comfy. I need to dig them up and may be find them a good home. I also think I may have another pair of Ferragamo shoes somewhere but can't remember what they are and where they are.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> They are absolutely gorgeous!!! I don't normally go with their flats because I like the mid-heels Vara and have them in taupe and black.* I am eyeing a pair of grey quilted ones but it has black heels rather than the coloured heels. I am not sure about the contrast. What do you think?*



*xiangxiang*, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE! Do you remember the name of the shoe?


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, did I read the word BLING in your post??? What damage did you do?



Vigee, it is small I promise. I couldn't get a very good photo of it under indoor lighting. Here it is in rose gold. But it's so much prettier IRL.


----------



## Mindi B

That's really lovely, xiangxiang!  Just a little touch of dainty BLING!  Wonderful.
ETA: And you have beautiful hands/skin.  Truly.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, did I read the word BLING in your post??? What damage did you do?



Vigee, good eyes! Xiangxiang, what bling did you get? 

And MrsJDS, what's in the box? 

I'm in my dentist's waiting room for a regular check up with my iPhone 6+ so can't multiquote or use smiley faces. 

Mindi, nowadays I go with anything comfy while maintaining a 4" lift. 

I must say that the Cole Haans 4.5" platform tall boots that I got last year are super comfy. I didn't plan on going outside at lunch today so I didn't wear lower heeled boots. Went for a walk in these anyways and I was amazed. I definitely can go shopping in these.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Vigee, it is small I promise. I couldn't get a very good photo of it under indoor lighting. Here it is in rose gold. But it's so much prettier IRL.



It's absolutely gorgeous, xiangxiang!  And it looks even better on your model hand.  Is this for a special occasion?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Vigee, it is small I promise. I couldn't get a very good photo of it under indoor lighting. Here it is in rose gold. But it's so much prettier IRL.



OMG, our own TPF cafe thread hand model, *xiangxiang* ~ those hands, those nails and that H bling ~ simply gorgeous! Major congrats, it's super beautiful.


----------



## Suncatcher

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Vigee, it is small I promise. I couldn't get a very good photo of it under indoor lighting. Here it is in rose gold. But it's so much prettier IRL.



And HOW am I supposed to follow with my small reveal after THIS?

Gorgeous!

And gorgeous hand and mani as always Xiangxiang!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> These are gorgeous, xiangxiang! I don't mind the black heels on them at all.
> 
> Vigee, can't wait to see your lilac pair. Sounds so pretty.
> 
> Funny I find Ferragamo shoes too narrow for my chubby feet. I have a pair with 1" heels and they're not comfy. I need to dig them up and may be find them a good home. I also think I may have another pair of Ferragamo shoes somewhere but can't remember what they are and where they are.



Fabfashion, Ferragamo shoes do run narrow. But you can choose the width. They have B and C widths on most of their shoes. I don't have wide feet but I find C (wider fit) from them is more comfortable for me. 

Thank you for your thoughts on the grey ones. Decisions decisions!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> That's really lovely, xiangxiang!  Just a little touch of dainty BLING!  Wonderful.
> ETA: And you have beautiful hands/skin.  Truly.





Fabfashion said:


> It's absolutely gorgeous, xiangxiang!  And it looks even better on your model hand.  Is this for a special occasion?





VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG, our own TPF cafe thread hand model, *xiangxiang* ~ those hands, those nails and that H bling ~ simply gorgeous! Major congrats, it's super beautiful.





MrsJDS said:


> And HOW am I supposed to follow with my small reveal after THIS?
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> And gorgeous hand and mani as always Xiangxiang!!!



Ladies, you are all way way too kind! The ring was sort of unplanned purchase but it was love at first sight! I couldn't walk away without it.

I wish the skin on my face is as spotless as my hands! I am still trying to find ways to get rid of the brown spots (sun damage) on my face so if any of you have any tips then I am eager to hear!

MrsJDS, don't be silly! I would love to see what you get!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, you are all way way too kind! The ring was sort of unplanned purchase but it was love at first sight! I couldn't walk away without it.
> 
> I wish the skin on my face is as spotless as my hands! I am still trying to find ways to get rid of the brown spots (sun damage) on my face so if any of you have any tips then I am eager to hear!
> 
> *MrsJDS, don't be silly! I would love to see what you get!*



+1, count me in for a reveal! Big or small, doesn't matter.


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> +1, count me in for a reveal! Big or small, doesn't matter.


 
Very sweet of you *Vigee*!  My local store does not get a lot of the hard to get items at all!  So when my SA asked whether I wanted this (of course she knew I would), I said yes ... to a black box Egee clutch ... and before the upcoming price increase too.  


I will get a lot of use out of this!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Very sweet of you *Vigee*!  My local store does not get a lot of the hard to get items at all!  So when my SA asked whether I wanted this (of course she knew I would), I said yes ... to a black box Egee clutch ... and before the upcoming price increase too.
> 
> 
> I will get a lot of use out of this!



Woza! This is NOT small MrsJDS! This is major and absolutely stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## Suncatcher

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Woza! This is NOT small MrsJDS! This is major and absolutely stunning! Congratulations!



Thanks! *Hugs* to you Xiangxiang!  If you lived close to me I would ask you to hand model a pic for me!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Very sweet of you *Vigee*!  My local store does not get a lot of the hard to get items at all!  So when my SA asked whether I wanted this (of course she knew I would), I said yes ... to a black box Egee clutch ... and before the upcoming price increase too.
> 
> 
> I will get a lot of use out of this!



*MrsJDS*, that is spectacular and I was just looking at an egee clutch online today! Major congrats, love that it is BB PHW ~ a classic. 

Agree with *xiangxiang*, an Egee clutch is NOT SMALL, lol.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Thanks! *Hugs* to you Xiangxiang!  If you lived close to me I would ask you to hand model a pic for me!



Trust me, you do not want get my hands on this beauty! I would not let go! :giggles::giggles::kiss:


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, that is spectacular and I was just looking at an egee clutch online today! Major congrats, love that it is BB PHW ~ a classic.
> 
> Agree with *xiangxiang*, an Egee clutch is NOT SMALL, lol.


Thanks Vigee!  My SA knows what I like and works at getting me what I want but my store doesn't get many items like this. I have long developed a chillaxed attitude with H. Funny thing is, the items come faster than I expect!  

I hope you get an egee Vigee (gee I just rhymed)!  We can be twins!


----------



## Suncatcher

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Trust me, you do not want get my hands on this beauty! I would not let go! :giggles::giggles::kiss:



OMG you are so hilarious!!!!


----------



## katekluet

XiangXiang, love the new ring, so pretty in the rose gold. And I think the black heels give the shoes some pizazz, plus they won't show scuffs
Jadeite, so good to hear from you, what an adventure and change this is for you.....do you wear a mask?is there any good shopping there?
The pricing discussion has been so interesting and enlightening....
I wore Ferragamo a lot when I worked, they fit my narrow feet well, will have to check out the current styles. 
Etoile, picked up my new book today but I may wait a few weeks to read it as I am really trying to lose a few pounds here....all that good food description would be dangerous!
Mrs Owen, glad kitty is enjoying his staycation at your house. 
Vigee, what are you and DDs up to in LA this week? Furniture arrives tomorrow, right?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, love the new ring, so pretty in the rose gold. And I think the black heels give the shoes some pizazz, plus they won't show scuffs
> Jadeite, so good to hear from you, what an adventure and change this is for you.....do you wear a mask?is there any good shopping there?
> The pricing discussion has been so interesting and enlightening....
> I wore Ferragamo a lot when I worked, they fit my narrow feet well, will have to check out the current styles.
> Etoile, picked up my new book today but I may wait a few weeks to read it as I am really trying to lose a few pounds here....all that good food description would be dangerous!
> Mrs Owen, glad kitty is enjoying his staycation at your house.
> *Vigee, what are you and DDs up to in LA this week? Furniture arrives tomorrow, right?*



*kate*, always good to see you here and hope that you are doing well!

My eldest DD is still sick ~ not allowed to discuss this at the cafe thread ~ so, we have been hanging out at home. 

Yes, great memory! The furniture does arrive tomorrow. Yay! 

What have you been up to?


----------



## etoile de mer

Hi everyone! Flying by  with a very quick hello, and pic from my walk today. I love this darling elephant topiary! On the same property, I see what I think will be a buffalocurrently being grown and groomed. Will keep you posted!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Very sweet of you *Vigee*!  My local store does not get a lot of the hard to get items at all!  So when my SA asked whether I wanted this (of course she knew I would), I said yes ... to a black box Egee clutch ... and before the upcoming price increase too.
> 
> 
> I will get a lot of use out of this!


OMG! Nothing's small about this. And here I was thinking a Calvi or something 'small'. She's simply gorgeous, MrsJDS!  So happy for you!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Fabfashion, Ferragamo shoes do run narrow. But you can choose the width. They have B and C widths on most of their shoes. I don't have wide feet but I find C (wider fit) from them is more comfortable for me.
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts on the grey ones. Decisions decisions!


Please share mod pic if you get them, xiangxiang. Do you have model feet too? 

BTW, hope your SO gives Mr F a good talking to. 25% is quite a deposit so I hope it's gets resolved quickly and painlessly.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoile de mer said:


> Hi everyone! Flying by  with a very quick hello, and pic from my walk today. I love this darling elephant topiary! On the same property, I see what I think will be a buffalocurrently being grown and groomed. Will keep you posted!


Hi etoile!  Is that an elephant sitting on a shed? How creative!


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> Very sweet of you *Vigee*!  My local store does not get a lot of the hard to get items at all!  So when my SA asked whether I wanted this (of course she knew I would), I said yes ... to a black box Egee clutch ... and before the upcoming price increase too.
> 
> 
> I will get a lot of use out of this!




Wow, congrats and so awesome before the increase! I love stories of good SAs who take care of their clients! Enjoy it, I would love a Medor someday but Jige first. When is your next fab dinner so you can take it for a spin?


----------



## MSO13

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Vigee, it is small I promise. I couldn't get a very good photo of it under indoor lighting. Here it is in rose gold. But it's so much prettier IRL.




Just gorgeous Xiangxiang, you are definitely the hand model of the cafe!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hi all 

*xiangxiang* - Lovely ring! Simple and elegant, and you wear it beautifully! 

*Jadite* - Nice to see you, so glad you popped in to say hello. So sorry regarding the smog, certainly a big adjustment for you! Hope you are otherwise settling in well. Are you liking your work situation, and new apartment?

*MrsJDS* - Gorgeous Egee, classic and beautiful! I love this clutch design best, and black box with palladium is exactly what I'd choose. Interested to hear what it holds.

*Vigee* - Must investigate Ferragamo again. My wedding shoes were Ferragamo, and I still love them. Infrequently worn, but still gorgeous and wearable. Regarding your DD, oh bother! Hoping it moves along soon. No fun at all I'm sure, but I imagine it's very comforting to have you there.

*kate* - I know what you mean, I had similar thoughts about the book! But most of what's been described sounds quite elaborate, and not as much my taste. These people seemed to be cooking all day! Most of the time we appreciate eating fresh and locally grown food, prepared quite simply.

*fab* - So glad you enjoyed the elephant! It does look like she's perched on a shedmust further investigate the situation tomorrow! Regarding the 10,000 steps, just starting to grasp what it means! It seems I'll need to take the equivalent of an hour walk in addition to my normal up and about. This really surprised me! So apparent with my first full day of trackingnormal activity level including a 20 minute walk today, and I fell so far below the goal. Will need to add another 40 minute walk, not a bad thing, just surprised!

*MrsO* - Glad the storm wasn't too bad for you! My family is situated so that half got the light version, and half got the heavy snow!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, love the new ring, so pretty in the rose gold. And I think the black heels give the shoes some pizazz, plus they won't show scuffs
> Jadeite, so good to hear from you, what an adventure and change this is for you.....do you wear a mask?is there any good shopping there?
> The pricing discussion has been so interesting and enlightening....
> I wore Ferragamo a lot when I worked, they fit my narrow feet well, will have to check out the current styles.
> Etoile, picked up my new book today but I may wait a few weeks to read it as I am really trying to lose a few pounds here....all that good food description would be dangerous!
> Mrs Owen, glad kitty is enjoying his staycation at your house.
> Vigee, what are you and DDs up to in LA this week? Furniture arrives tomorrow, right?



Hi *kate*, thank you for your kind words! And you raise a very good point of black heels won't show scuffs! I think I am going to order them because I think they might match my Lady Dior in grey. We shall see. 

What book did you pick up?


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Hi everyone! Flying by  with a very quick hello, and pic from my walk today. I love this darling elephant topiary! On the same property, I see what I think will be a buffalocurrently being grown and groomed. Will keep you posted!



Hi *etoile*, this is really cute! Would love to see the buffalo too once it's finished!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Please share mod pic if you get them, xiangxiang. *Do you have model feet too*?
> 
> BTW, hope your SO gives Mr F a good talking to. 25% is quite a deposit so I hope it's gets resolved quickly and painlessly.



 I wish! I have small feet but I think I might suffer from bunions in the future because my dad had them and had to have operation to correct them. We shall see. 

Yes we will need to sort out this issue with Mr F! The only good thing is the surrounds delivered are currently locked in our house!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Just gorgeous Xiangxiang, you are definitely the hand model of the cafe!





etoile de mer said:


> Hi all
> 
> *xiangxiang* - Lovely ring! Simple and elegant, and you wear it beautifully!



Thank you *MrsOwen* and* etoile*!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Wednesday, ladies! 

Have been up and about for hours, lol. Thank goodness this cafe is open 24/7. 

*xiangxiang*, love the idea that your "new" grey Ferragamo heels will match your Lady Dior. Have a pair of YSL heels that coordinate perfectly with my etain K and I wear them endlessly. The one pair of my heels that are so comfortable. 

*etoile*,  your elephant topiary pic is priceless! Love topiary and people are so imaginative with them ~ it's amazing. Also, the FitBit might really discourage me as that I am sure that I do much less than 1K steps a day, let alone 10K. Better for me to just stick with 30 minutes on the bike and free-weights routine. 

*FabF*, I am totally with you about *MrsJDS* and the SMALL H item, did in fact think it was a calvi or a SLG. I think that your next de-clutter project was putting items up for sale on eBay. How is that going? It's the first project that I will do when I get home. I am thinking about what to sell as I write this. 

*MrsJDS*, love your BB Egee PHW, congrats again! Also, saw online Givenchy Antigona clutches that I liked ~ there was a reveal on the Non-H Indulgences thread and I find them quite attractive, too. A little more casual but still pretty, I am still not sold 100% on a Jige clutch, so we shall see. 

*MrsO*, how is your studio kitten? Is she back at the studio or is she still hanging out in your king size bed? 

Furniture is being delivered this morning, yay!

Hope everyone will have or is having a great day.


----------



## katekluet

XiangXiang, the book was recommended by Etoile, Provence 1970, about Julia child and several other famous chefs there at the same time, cooking and talking....sounds great
Vigee, I have been busy with plumbers among other things, but none rise to the level of Mr. Fireplace....I also started researching  my ancestry, it is fascinating to see how much info is on line now. 
Mrs Owen, those pants are great looking! I have a couple of pairs of Babette black pants and just keep updating the tops over the years, you will have such fun with those
Love the new clutch, mrs. JDS, so elegant
Etoile, the elephant is something!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, the book was recommended by Etoile, Provence 1970, about Julia child and several other famous chefs there at the same time, cooking and talking....sounds great
> Vigee, I have been busy with plumbers among other things, but none rise to the level of Mr. Fireplace....I also started researching  my ancestry, it is fascinating to see how much info is on line now.
> Mrs Owen, those pants are great looking! I have a couple of pairs of Babette black pants and just keep updating the tops over the years, you will have such fun with those
> Love the new clutch, mrs. JDS, so elegant
> Etoile, the elephant is something!!



*kate*, semi-handsome plumbers? That works! Is this home reno or a new add-on project?


----------



## katekluet

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *kate*, semi-handsome plumbers? That works! Is this home reno or a new add-on project?


Nothing so good, Vigee.....repairs on an old part of the house that we did not touch when we took the whole place down to a few walls, doubled it in size,etc...and we added some features it lacked, like a furnace and an oven!!


----------



## Mindi B

Fun times at the cafe--pretty shooz, cool topiary, happy cats, bling, and beautiful clutch bags.  Now we just need Vigee's DD to feel better and we'll be all good!  Somebody get me a latte.

Oh, ETA: We also need Mr. Fireplace to return his calls! Now!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

Back to the office this AM and then sneaking out to H and the mall this afternoon. Wondering if my SA will have anything special for me before the increase like any of my CDC wishlist, one can dream right? 

*Vigee,* I just tried a Jige élan in the smaller size in White Swift a few weeks ago and loved it but not in white. Not sure I can justify it at the new price and I saw those Antigona envelopes, they're very chic but I don't like the logo. I may look at Celine pouches and clutches, the lambskin on my Trio is so buttery. Not quite H lambskin but very close, it's holding up beautifully.  As for studio kitty, she's great. Because I'm out of the office Friday for class and then the weekend for my sugar flower class she's getting a week's stay cation on the king sized bed. She's a very contented kitty right now! It's not the same at the studio though, we all miss having her to give attention to.


*Kate,* thanks re: the pants. They should arrive tomorrow and today I was going through tops that would work with them and have quite a bit already. My husbands family was very into their ancestry, they go back to George Washington and had a whole tree done. My family would be interesting though, we're from all over and I've thought about looking it up as has my Dad. I'm always amazed at what I can find online.

*Etoile,* hope everyone is ok! I get frustrated with the weather guys when they're wrong because now the next time there's a big storm everyone will ignore it and then it will really be bad. I know they can't always get it right but they were being REALLY dramatic about it.  

*Mindi,* did you find some shoes? I know trends matter in terms of what's available but I tend to forgo trends in favor of what's comfy and I really like and will actually wear. For too many years I would buy shoes that I would never take out of the box. I also find myself drawn to weird clunky shoes which DH particularly hates but whatever, they're my feet. I love 70s and 90s style platforms the most. In the spring/summer I wear Vans, Pedro Garcia and Birkenstocks. I wear kitchen clogs in the studio since we can't have open toes. I went through a major ballet flat phase and only wore Lanvin but I'm very hard on my shoes and was tearing through them too fast at the price. I have a lot of shoes so now when I add a pair I try to sell a pair which makes me less likely to impulse buy. 

Hi Fab, MrsJDS, Xiang!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Nothing so good, Vigee.....repairs on an old part of the house that we did not touch when we took the whole place down to a few walls, doubled it in size,etc...and we added some features it lacked, like a furnace and an oven!!



*kate*, how old is your house? It must be very old, indeed. Sounds as if you had quite the reno project going on at one time adding an oven and furnace and rebuilding it. Good for you.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Fun times at the cafe--pretty shooz, cool topiary, happy cats, bling, and beautiful clutch bags.  Now we just need Vigee's DD to feel better and we'll be all good!  Somebody get me a latte.
> 
> Oh, ETA: We also need Mr. Fireplace to return his calls! Now!



ROFLing,* Mindi*, I so treasure your wit! Have had two energy drinks with greens and emergen-C and finally able to completely wake up.  

Could use a latte, too. Can you deliver?


----------



## Mindi B

MrsO, totally agree about the not-quite-right storm forecast.  Now we will see "the boy who cried wolf" syndrome with the next storm.  And I identify completely with your shoe history--In fact, I have some right now waiting to go to consignment that I never wore.  I feel awfully guilty about that.  I am, like you, trying now to buy only what works for ME, regardless of trends.  And I love platforms, too!


----------



## Mindi B

Vigee, are those energy drinks pleasant-tasting?  My yoga instructor SO wants me to adopt green juices, but I am resisting. . . .


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Vigee, are those energy drinks pleasant-tasting?  My yoga instructor SO wants me to adopt green juices, but I am resisting. . . .



*Mindi*, LOVE my greens but it's a very specific brand. It comes in a powder form and I mix it with an energy drink, bee pollen, liquid iron, turmeric, and emergen-C for extra kick and health benefits. It keeps me going all day long and I am NEVER sick. My DH noticed such a difference that he actually wrote down the recipe and drinks it every day, too ~ he is the most conservative and regimented person whom I know ~ so, I was quite amazed that he adopted this habit. The energy drink on it's own isn't bad tasting at all, adding the greens, etc. to it and it tastes like a freshly mowed lawn, lol. Not for everyone but I like it.


----------



## katekluet

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *kate*, how old is your house? It must be very old, indeed. Sounds as if you had quite the reno project going on at one time adding an oven and furnace and rebuilding it. Good for you.


Ah Vigee, if our house were really old I think it would have been better built...it was a 1950s vacation house, but it has our main priority....a view....so we  tore it down to a few walls, raised the roof, doubled it in size, big new sturdy windows,all new everything....our main living area is one big space with living, dining, open kitchen...all very contemporary. We love it now!
Let us know how the new furniture looks!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Ah Vigee, if our house were really old I think it would have been better built...it was a 1950s vacation house, but it has our main priority....a view....so we  tore it down to a few walls, raised the roof, doubled it in size, big new sturdy windows,all new everything....our main living area is one big space with living, dining, open kitchen...all very contemporary. We love it now!
> Let us know how the new furniture looks!



*kate*, your home sounds AMAZING, love that you prioritized the view and went on from there. Quite a huge project from the sound of it! Congrats that it is completed and you are doing only minor repairs.


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Mindi*, LOVE my greens but it's a very specific brand. It comes in a powder form and I mix it with an energy drink, bee pollen, liquid iron, turmeric, and emergen-C for extra kick and health benefits. It keeps me going all day long and I am NEVER sick. My DH noticed such a difference that he actually wrote down the recipe and drinks it every day, too ~ he is the most conservative and regimented person whom I know ~ so, I was quite amazed that he adopted this habit. The energy drink on it's own isn't bad tasting at all, adding the greens, etc. to it and it tastes like a freshly mowed lawn, lol. Not for everyone but I like it.



*Vigee*, will you share your recipe, brands and all?  It looks like we may already have some of the ingredients. I'd love to try it, as it sounds like you've done all the tinkering to get it tasty, satisfying, and so full of good things. For many years, I had something similar every morning.


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi *etoile*, this is really cute! Would love to see the buffalo too once it's finished!



*xiangxiang*, I'm curious, too! My husband said to me a few days ago, "you know the elephant people, now it looks like they are growing a buffalo!  Of course I had to go investigate! Will keep you updated on the progress!  I love topiary, so fun and creative. And they adorn the elephant seasonally. During the summer it was holding a beach ball, at the end of its trunk.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoile de mer said:


> *Vigee*, will you share your recipe, brands and all?  It looks like we may already have some of the ingredients. I'd love to try it, as it sounds like you've done all the tinkering to get it tasty, satisfying, and so full of good things. For many years, I had something similar every morning.



*etoile*, here is the recipe for my daily greens drink. It fizzes up so use an extra large glass:

One cup of water, juice or energy drink
Two heaping Tbs. of Green SuperFood 40,000 ORAC by Amazing Grass 
One heaping Tsp. of Organic Bee Pollen
Two packets of Emergen-C Orange
One packet of Spatone Pur-Absorb Iron 

Mix together and it will fizz up and then calm down, I drink it first thing in the morning when I wake-up. 
Also, I buy all of the ingrediants on Amazon or at Whole Foods


----------



## biscuit1

Hi group , checking in  . Have to catch up. For your very own topiary stuff - have a look at plantplay.com.
The guy is a genius with chicken wire. He made a Norwich terrier for me that was terrierific.
Recovering from hurry up, get ready and wait for non- storm event . I'm exhausted but more than anything beyond grateful that this was a heat wave compared to what was predicted . Feel terrible for those south, east and north.


----------



## MSO13

Just back from H  

I asked my SA to look up the new price of the K40, I can't even type it... it's too traumatic for me. If the perfect Graphite GHW  bag was in front of me I'm sure I wouldn't have cared at all and just pulled out the credit card but to have to meditate on this for a year, right now it just seems crazy. 

The only thing I keep thinking is what the heck will next year's price increase be! Because she didn't specify leather, I don't feel it would be good to add it to the price thread. I ordered my second CW of H Comme Hermes and posted a mod shot of the one I wore today. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Jadeite

etoile de mer said:


> Hi everyone! Flying by  with a very quick hello, and pic from my walk today. I love this darling elephant topiary! On the same property, I see what I think will be a buffalocurrently being grown and groomed. Will keep you posted!




Wahhhh etoile is that your elephant or you thinking of getting one?


----------



## Jadeite

So I heard snowmageddon was a non event especially in NY and some people were disappointed but at least folks didn't have to endure something harsh. 

Xiangxiang I like your mani and your very delicate bling........ I didn't bring any jewellery for my move and I'm finding I don't need them. Now your Mr Fireplace sounds to be quite naughty maybe I could send some haze and polluted air his way and smoke him out.   seriously, I hope he has a GOOD explanation for you.

Hi ladies the pollution in my new city is there to stay, and  I will be here for some 3 years. Miss my dogs like crazy. 

Where has Julide been? 

Hello Wave to Mindi, Fab, mrsJDS, Vigee, mrsOwen, Biscuit, Kate and everyone here.


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *etoile*, here is the recipe for my daily greens drink. It fizzes up so use an extra large glass:
> 
> One cup of water, juice or energy drink
> Two heaping Tbs. of Green SuperFood 40,000 ORAC by Amazing Grass
> One heaping Tsp. of Organic Bee Pollen
> Two packets of Emergen-C Orange
> One packet of Spatone Pur-Absorb Iron
> 
> Mix together and it will fizz up and then calm down, I drink it first thing in the morning when I wake-up.
> Also, I buy all of the ingrediants on Amazon or at Whole Foods



Thank you so much, *Vigee*!  So nice of you to post the details. I'd likely just use water, as I'm so sensitive to anything remotely acting like caffeine!   I'll see which of the other products my local store carries. I'm unfamiliar with the iron supplement, I use the one by Floradix. Will investigate!


----------



## etoile de mer

Jadeite said:


> Wahhhh etoile is that your elephant or you thinking of getting one?



Hi Jadeite!  I'd love to own the elephant, but I'm afraid the owner would be quite upset to find I'd unearthed her, and carted her home!  She is carefully tended and groomed by a homeowner nearby. I just get to admire her, when my walks take me past her yard!


----------



## etoile de mer

Jadeite said:


> So I heard snowmageddon was a non event especially in NY and some people were disappointed but at least folks didn't have to endure something harsh.
> 
> Xiangxiang I like your mani and your very delicate bling........ I didn't bring any jewellery for my move and I'm finding I don't need them. Now your Mr Fireplace sounds to be quite naughty maybe I could send some haze and polluted air his way and smoke him out.   seriously, I hope he has a GOOD explanation for you.
> 
> Hi ladies the pollution in my new city is there to stay, and  I will be here for some 3 years. Miss my dogs like crazy.
> 
> Where has Julide been?
> 
> Hello Wave to Mindi, Fab, mrsJDS, Vigee, mrsOwen, Biscuit, Kate and everyone here.



*Jadeite*, So sorry you're missing your dogs!  So hard to leave behind! As you'll be there for a few years, would you be able to get a furry friend?


----------



## etoile de mer

biscuit1 said:


> Hi group , checking in  . Have to catch up. For your very own topiary stuff - have a look at plantplay.com.
> The guy is a genius with chicken wire. He made a Norwich terrier for me that was terrierific.
> Recovering from hurry up, get ready and wait for non- storm event . I'm exhausted but more than anything beyond grateful that this was a heat wave compared to what was predicted . Feel terrible for those south, east and north.



Hi *biscuit*, Just visited the website, so adorable! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsOwen3 said:


> Just back from H
> 
> I asked my SA to look up the new price of the K40, I can't even type it... it's too traumatic for me. If the perfect Graphite GHW  bag was in front of me I'm sure I wouldn't have cared at all and just pulled out the credit card but to have to meditate on this for a year, right now it just seems crazy.
> 
> The only thing I keep thinking is what the heck will next year's price increase be! Because she didn't specify leather, I don't feel it would be good to add it to the price thread. I ordered my second CW of H Comme Hermes and posted a mod shot of the one I wore today.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!



*MrsO*, I agree, for higher priced items, those yearly % increases can be distressing!  It's almost better not to know the price until nearly ready to buy, but then it's more difficult to plan.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> So I heard snowmageddon was a non event especially in NY and some people were disappointed but at least folks didn't have to endure something harsh.
> 
> Xiangxiang I like your mani and your very delicate bling........ I didn't bring any jewellery for my move and I'm finding I don't need them. Now your Mr Fireplace sounds to be quite naughty maybe I could send some haze and polluted air his way and smoke him out.   seriously, I hope he has a GOOD explanation for you.
> 
> Hi ladies the pollution in my new city is there to stay, and  *I will be here for some 3 years. Miss my dogs like crazy. *
> 
> Where has Julide been?
> 
> Hello Wave to Mindi, Fab, mrsJDS, Vigee, mrsOwen, Biscuit, Kate and everyone here.



*Jadeite*, 3 YEARS? That is a long time to be away from your dogs!


----------



## katekluet

Jadeite,so glad you are checking in....any shopping there? How hard to not be able to have your fur babies with you right now,,,,.
Mrs O, we are all rooting for you to get that Kelly!!


----------



## MSO13

katekluet said:


> Jadeite,so glad you are checking in....any shopping there? How hard to not be able to have your fur babies with you right now,,,,.
> Mrs O, we are all rooting for you to get that Kelly!!




Thanks Kate! Hopefully it'll be here in 2015, I was told it was put in at Podium so now it's just wait and save!


----------



## MSO13

etoile de mer said:


> *MrsO*, I agree, for higher priced items, those yearly % increases can be distressing!  It's almost better not to know the price until nearly ready to buy, but then it's more difficult to plan.




Yes lesson learned, don't ask!! The good news is all future bags will look like a bargain!


----------



## Maedi

Jadeite said:


> So I heard snowmageddon was a non event especially in NY and some people were disappointed but at least folks didn't have to endure something harsh.
> 
> Xiangxiang I like your mani and your very delicate bling........ I didn't bring any jewellery for my move and I'm finding I don't need them. Now your Mr Fireplace sounds to be quite naughty maybe I could send some haze and polluted air his way and smoke him out.   seriously, I hope he has a GOOD explanation for you.
> 
> Hi ladies the pollution in my new city is there to stay, and  I will be here for some 3 years. Miss my dogs like crazy.
> 
> Where has Julide been?
> 
> Hello Wave to Mindi, Fab, mrsJDS, Vigee, mrsOwen, Biscuit, Kate and everyone here.



Jadeite, thinking of you and admiring your great spirit. Pollution, different climate and no doggies... take care of yourself


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> *xiangxiang*, I'm curious, too! My husband said to me a few days ago, "you know the elephant people, now it looks like they are growing a buffalo!  Of course I had to go investigate! Will keep you updated on the progress!  I love topiary, so fun and creative. And they adorn the elephant seasonally. During the summer it was holding a beach ball, at the end of its trunk.



Please do share a photo with us once the buffalo is done!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *etoile*, here is the recipe for my daily greens drink. It fizzes up so use an extra large glass:
> 
> One cup of water, juice or energy drink
> Two heaping Tbs. of Green SuperFood 40,000 ORAC by Amazing Grass
> One heaping Tsp. of Organic Bee Pollen
> Two packets of Emergen-C Orange
> One packet of Spatone Pur-Absorb Iron
> 
> Mix together and it will fizz up and then calm down, I drink it first thing in the morning when I wake-up.
> Also, I buy all of the ingrediants on Amazon or at Whole Foods



*Vigee*, this recipe sounds very interesting! I have used Bee Pollen before and it claims to have huge health benefits! Must research on other ingredients.


----------



## chicinthecity777

biscuit1 said:


> Hi group , checking in  . Have to catch up. For your very own topiary stuff - have a look at plantplay.com.
> The guy is a genius with chicken wire. He made a Norwich terrier for me that was terrierific.
> Recovering from hurry up, get ready and wait for non- storm event . I'm exhausted but more than anything beyond grateful that this was a heat wave compared to what was predicted . Feel terrible for those south, east and north.



Hi *biscuit*, hope you are doing well!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Just back from H
> 
> I asked my SA to look up the new price of the K40, I can't even type it... it's too traumatic for me. If the perfect Graphite GHW  bag was in front of me I'm sure I wouldn't have cared at all and just pulled out the credit card but to have to meditate on this for a year, right now it just seems crazy.
> 
> The only thing I keep thinking is what the heck will next year's price increase be! Because she didn't specify leather, I don't feel it would be good to add it to the price thread. I ordered my second CW of H Comme Hermes and posted a mod shot of the one I wore today.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!



Woah... *MrsOwen*, what happened to the price of a Kelly? Is the increase really that bad? Would you mind sharing the %?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> So I heard snowmageddon was a non event especially in NY and some people were disappointed but at least folks didn't have to endure something harsh.
> 
> Xiangxiang I like your mani and your very delicate bling........ I didn't bring any jewellery for my move and I'm finding I don't need them. Now your Mr Fireplace sounds to be quite naughty maybe I could send some haze and polluted air his way and smoke him out.   seriously, I hope he has a GOOD explanation for you.
> 
> Hi ladies the pollution in my new city is there to stay, and  I will be here for some 3 years. Miss my dogs like crazy.
> 
> Where has Julide been?
> 
> Hello Wave to Mindi, Fab, mrsJDS, Vigee, mrsOwen, Biscuit, Kate and everyone here.



Thank you honey! Feel free to send haze and polluted air his way, he's been very naughty indeed! Sorry to hear you miss your dogs! But think of it this way, at least they don't have to endure the pollution!


----------



## MSO13

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Woah... *MrsOwen*, what happened to the price of a Kelly? Is the increase really that bad? Would you mind sharing the %?




Well because there was no price in USD for 2014, I'm going off of the old Euro price and then converting it at the historic exchange rate but based on that it looks like my K 40 went up somewhere between 14-17% &#128563;


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Well because there was no price in USD for 2014, I'm going off of the old Euro price and then converting it at the historic exchange rate but based on that it looks like my K 40 went up somewhere between 14-17% &#128563;



Ouch! 14-17% is a lot! But if you are using the Euro equiv price as the bench mark for 2014, the percentage is probably a bit smaller as I know the actual USD price would have been higher than the Euro price. Still that's hard to take in!


----------



## biscuit1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi *biscuit*, hope you are doing well!



Hi Xiangxiang !   Thanx for reaching out .I am managing ok , all things considered.
Trying to catch up on past posts . Your new ring is lovely but those hands !!!
WOW .  Found a tube of La mer hand treatment I had forgotten about and it has made a huge difference in just a few days .


----------



## chicinthecity777

biscuit1 said:


> Hi Xiangxiang !   Thanx for reaching out .I am managing ok , all things considered.
> Trying to catch up on past posts . Your new ring is lovely but those hands !!!
> WOW .  Found a tube of La mer hand treatment I had forgotten about and it has made a huge difference in just a few days .



Hi honey! Glad to hear La mer hand treatment works well! I have heard a lot of good things about them! Just keep nourishing our hard-working hands!


----------



## Jadeite

etoile de mer said:


> *Jadeite*, So sorry you're missing your dogs!  So hard to leave behind! As you'll be there for a few years, would you be able to get a furry friend?




No I won't get a pet here I feel like I am letting my fur kids at home down if I do. It's hard though missing the company of furry friends. 



katekluet said:


> Jadeite,so glad you are checking in....any shopping there? How hard to not be able to have your fur babies with you right now,,,,.
> Mrs O, we are all rooting for you to get that Kelly!!




In fact I haven't stepped into the H here, prices are the most ridiculous in the H world in this country. And no doubt there's been a recent price increase as well. 

MrsO, 14-17% is crazy. I'd hate to hand my card to H but I understand the feeling. It's just ridiculous the annual price changes year on year.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Well because there was no price in USD for 2014, I'm going off of the old Euro price and then converting it at the historic exchange rate but based on that it looks like my K 40 went up somewhere between 14-17% &#128563;





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ouch! 14-17% is a lot! But if you are using the Euro equiv price as the bench mark for 2014, the percentage is probably a bit smaller as I know the actual USD price would have been higher than the Euro price. Still that's hard to take in!



*MrsO* and *xiangxiang*, don't mean to be grouchy about this price increase but it seems that H has targeted the USA to offset revenue lost in other global sectors. Even a 10% increase sounds like a lot to me, let alone 14%-17% based on the Euro.

Love my wonderful H SA and will continue to be loyal to her but if I have the opportunity to buy at FSH at a much lower price, I certainly will. It's more the principal of the price increase rather than the financial aspect of it for me. 

On a more upbeat note, the furniture was delivered yesterday to my eldest DD's condo and it looks great. Life is good here and I am counting down the minutes of my last thirteen days here in gorgeous Los Angeles.

*biscuit*, brrrr, honey! Hope that you aren't too exhausted for preparing for the blizzard of the North East that never happened! 

*FabF*, where have you been recently? Miss your posts. 

*Jadeite*, think that wearing a mask outside makes a lot of sense to me. Your work project must be huge for you to be gone from home for that length of time. 

*MrsJDS*, are you buying any more GMs this season? Curious as to what you might have in mind. 

Hope that everyone is having a great day!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsO* and *xiangxiang*, don't mean to be grouchy about this price increase but it seems that H has targeted the USA to offset revenue lost in other global sectors. Even a 10% increase sounds like a lot to me, let alone 14%-17% based on the Euro.
> 
> Love my wonderful H SA and will continue to be loyal to her but if I have the opportunity to buy at FSH at a much lower price, I certainly will. It's more the principal of the price increase rather than the financial aspect of it for me.
> 
> On a more upbeat note, the furniture was delivered yesterday to my eldest DD's condo and it looks great. Life is good here and I am counting down the minutes of my last thirteen days here in gorgeous Los Angeles.
> 
> *biscuit*, brrrr, honey! Hope that you aren't too exhausted for preparing for the blizzard of the North East that never happened!
> 
> *FabF*, where have you been recently? Miss your posts.
> 
> *Jadeite*, think that wearing a mask outside makes a lot of sense to me. Your work project must be huge for you to be gone from home for that length of time.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, are you buying any more GMs this season? Curious as to what you might have in mind.
> 
> Hope that everyone is having a great day!



*Vigee*, I can totally understand where you are coming from and I feel the same way about H prices in £. It's 15% more compared with in Euro at the moment. Unfortunately this pricing disparity do happen. For example, auto-mobiles have been cheaper in the U.S. I remember every time we visit Naples FL, we always go to that high-end garage to admire how much cheaper the porsche cars were (My SO is a huge fan of porsche)! I remember that we just couldn't get our heads around how come Porsche was cheaper in the U.S. than in the UK considering it cost much more to ship to the U.S. We observed the same disparity for other car brands too! I guess you win some then you lose some!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, I can totally understand where you are coming from and I feel the same way about H prices in £. It's 15% more compared with in Euro at the moment. Unfortunately this pricing disparity do happen. For example, auto-mobiles have been cheaper in the U.S. I remember every time we visit Naples FL, we always go to that high-end garage to admire how much cheaper the porsche cars were (My SO is a huge fan of porsche)! I remember that we just couldn't get our heads around how come Porsche was cheaper in the U.S. than in the UK considering it cost much more to ship to the U.S. We observed the same disparity for other car brands too! I guess you win some then you lose some!



*xiangxiang*, didn't know that a Porsche costs less in the USA compared to the UK. Amazing! Maybe because some of the parts are manufactured here? Don't know if that is true and will have to google it, but it's a possibility. Note to self: next car will be a Porsche and not a BMW.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, didn't know that a Porsche costs less in the USA compared to the UK. Amazing! Maybe because some of the parts are manufactured here? Don't know if that is true and will have to google it, but it's a possibility. Note to self: next car will be a Porsche and not a BMW.



*Vigee*, we seriously didn't know and still don't. I thought they were all made in Germany. My SO had two Porsche but switched one with a BMW but he still prefer Porsche. Might switch back to Porsche soon!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Thursday, lovely ladies! 

Took the train this morning. It was so civilized and I got to catch up on the cafe. There's some snow coming this afternoon--no snowmageddon here--but the drive home will be crazy. 

Vigee, hope your DD is back on her feet.  Glad to hear the new furniture looks great in the condo. I was running around yesterday viewing rental condos for my mom and arranging a helper/housekeeper for her visit. All done! Thank you for sharing the drink recipe. I've never tried any healthy drinks before. Do you think it will taste good with OJ or coconut water? Sometimes things that taste good individually don't taste good together. Which Porsche are you thinking of? I love BMWs and we had 2 previously. Once you switch though, it's hard to go back. To me, the acceleration alone is pure joy and making the drive to work less onerous. I've been talking to DH if we should switch to a sedan for practicality reason but I just don't like how Porsche sedan looks. Their Cayenne SUV is great but I find it's big for my 5' 1" frame so DH drives that mostly. If we decide to get a sedan, it'll probably be another BMW or may be a MB.

MrsOwen, I feel for you and all of us with the hefty price increase especially in the US.  Don't look at the price tag. It's your dream bag. When it comes in, look at it as a reward for all you have accomplished and you have accomplished much! It's hard when there's a big % increase especially on large ticket items but the price will likely go up yearly--perhaps not as much some years. Right now due to the higher US exchange, anything I buy from the U.S. today will cost ~14-15% more than it was just last Oct/Nov and on top of that a 10-14% H price increase.  To me, H bags especially B and K have become what's available/offered and whether it's something I need/on WL/can afford at the time. Unlike other luxury brands, H is more about availability and I get it when I can if I can. I looked at the price list thread once in a while to understand the price range but I definitely tried not to look at it too closely or I'd question my sanity! I also tried not to look at the difference in prices between regions because I always see a huge gap between Canadian, US and Euro pricing. 

xiangxiang, I agree with Jadeite that Mr Fireplace needs to be smoke out. I hope he doesn't turn out to be a lump of coal!

Jadeite, sorry to hear you miss your furkids.  They must miss you like crazy. Can you skype and ask someone to put your furkids in front of the screen? Don't know if it will make you/them miss each other more though. Do you have any plans to go home for a visit in the near future? Perhaps an extra long weekend? Aren't a lot of places/offices closed for a longer period during Chinese NY? My half-DB, who probably works near where your new place is, is coming to visit his family here for 2 weeks next month. 

Hi biscuit!  It must have been a lot of work getting ready for the snowmadeddon that wasn't. I supposed it's better to be prepared than sorry. I'll have to check out the La Mer hand treatment. Since xiangxiang modeled her hands, I've been scrutinizing mine a lot closer and realized how dry and neglected they are. I also heard that La Mer eye concentrate is amazingly great. Haven't tried it yet but tempted. I love my Cle de Peau eye intensive but I'm always itching to try new things when my usual products are about to run out. 

Hi MrsJDS, Maedi, etoile, Kate, Mindi, Madam, Jolide, chincac (where art thou?) and everyone! Have a great Thursday!


----------



## etoile de mer

Jadeite said:


> No I won't get a pet here I feel like I am letting my fur kids at home down if I do. It's hard though missing the company of furry friends.



Hi *Jadeite*,  Cat cafés are becoming popular here, maybe there's something similar there? Certainly not the same as owning, but a way to snuggle, and be with animals.   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat_café


----------



## Fabfashion

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Jadeite*,  Cat cafés are becoming popular here, maybe there's something similar there? Certainly not the same as owning, but a way to snuggle, and be with animals.   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat_café



This is so cute, etoile! My BFF has 4 cats (1 dog and 2 hamsters)--may be that counts as a mini-cat cafe?


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  I've been away from the café for a day and I feel like I've missed so much.


Thanks for the kind words about my new Egee clutch.  I did think it was a "small" reveal, but I obviously understated the smallness of it.  I'm pretty shy about doing reveals - as you know I only started posting pics in January - and I'm definitely not the kind of person who would start my own reveal thread (not that I'm opposed to them whatsoever!).  As for what the Egee holds, the answer is not much.  In fact, it was because of the Egee and my other small purses that I've now decided (flip-flopped, actually) to get the iphone 6 and not the 6+.  It will hold the phone, keys, lipstick, credit cards and that's about it.  


Vigee - I tried on a jige over a year ago and turned it down just because it didn't suit my lifestyle.  I see the jige as more of a day clutch and, as such, have little use for a day clutch.  I think it was MrsO who said that she may not be able to justify its price now and I think I would agree with her.  I think if I were in your shoes I would go for the Antigone clutch.  I actually have no plans to buy any more H items this spring other than perhaps an H Comme scarf, and only because I need to find ways to use my Mors scarf ring more often.  But if I don't buy it before the price increase I'm unlikely to buy it at all.  I'm going to enjoy using what I have and try to be content with that!


Mindi - I'm a shoe person and I wear all kinds of shoes.  I still even wear my first prada boots that were purchased a dozen years ago.  I wear birkenstocks and Tevas in the summer (with my H bags too) but also love to rock 4" heels.  I think anything goes, really, when it comes to shoes.


Etoile - love the elephant topiary. To me it looked like an elephant trying to sit down on a chair!  So creative!  Where I live I never see topiaries.  Right now I'm looking at a winter wonderland LOL!   


Kate - sounds like your reno project is going well ... no problems yet, as you would see on the home channels on TV?


Xiangxiang - I think the Ferragamos are a great choice and will suit you well!


FabF - good news about getting your mom's care all sorted out.  That is a huge relief and a big weight off your back!


----------



## MSO13

hi all!

Popping by when I should be finishing up work but I needed a mental break. 

*MrsJDS,* I'm glad you're not feeling so shy to share your Egee as it's so gorgeous.  I have the opposite feeling about clutches. A day clutch is perfect for my casual-ness and the Medor which I adore feels too _fancy_ for me to use. I think the new price of the Jige is around 4K and I know that H does simple really well but the new price has moved it to my Pre Loved list. I told my SA yesterday that she could cross me off the list for those. I see good prices on interesting colors that are a little beaten up and that would suit me I think. What color are you going to get in H Comme? I love this little scarf, I'm wearing it again today.

I hope I wasn't being too much of a bummer about the increase, it was just a shock. To be honest I never spent much time thinking about the old price, it's just this new one sounds slightly staggering. Especially as I dig into my business and think about all the hard work that goes into earning the extra dough! 

The Rosie Assoulin pants arrived and sadly they're already on their way back to FarFetch. I think the model must have been 6ft tall. They hit me at my lower rib cage and made me look about 4 ft tall-I'm 5'5". They weren't meant to be but I'm very glad I got to try them. No one in my area stocks her. I have to say for the price, I was expecting to be knocked out by the craftsmanship and they were slightly underwhelming. The good news is that frees up a chunk of my Spring fashion fund and a new pair of Victoria Beckham Aviators will be mine soon! They are going to look good with my H Comme for Spring. 

BTW I'm making the case that American Apparel 3/4 sleeve baseball tees are the perfect  casual shirt for H scarves. The colorful sleeves and white body set off all my scarves beautifully. And they're $28! Will take a mod shot when my new H Comme arrives

Have a good evening all, will stop back later!


----------



## etoile de mer

Fabfashion said:


> This is so cute, etoile! My BFF has 4 cats (1 dog and 2 hamsters)--may be that counts as a mini-cat cafe?



I know, such a good idea! Maybe they'll start opening dog cafes, soon. If I could visit a "golden retriever cafe", I'd likely never leave!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hi all! 

*biscuit* - I went back to  plantplay.com  again, so fun! I'd love to get the sitting golden retriever. What did you grow on your terrier topiary? I love that the owner is so passionate about making the forms accurate, and they look like they're beautifully made. Such a creative idea for a business!

*kate* - Your house sounds wonderful, with its modern, open floor plan, and view! Perfect for cooking and entertaining. Regarding researching your ancestry, have you found anything fun? My DH loves genealogical research, and created a website with family trees for both of us, so interesting. He found we share a common ancestor (in the 1500s I think). 

*MrsJDS* - So glad you investigated which phone would fit in your Egee! Many thanks for noting what it holds, sounds like all the essentials! It's a beautiful classic, and I'm sure you'll enjoy it for many years.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies!  I've been away from the café for a day and I feel like I've missed so much.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words about my new Egee clutch.  I did think it was a "small" reveal, but I obviously understated the smallness of it.  I'm pretty shy about doing reveals - as you know I only started posting pics in January - and I'm definitely not the kind of person who would start my own reveal thread (not that I'm opposed to them whatsoever!).  As for what the Egee holds, the answer is not much.  In fact, it was because of the Egee and my other small purses that *I've now decided (flip-flopped, actually) to get the iphone 6 and not the 6+. * It will hold the phone, keys, lipstick, credit cards and that's about it.
> 
> 
> Vigee - I tried on a jige over a year ago and turned it down just because it didn't suit my lifestyle. * I see the jige as more of a day clutch and, as such, have little use for a day clutch.*  I think it was MrsO who said that she may not be able to justify its price now and I think I would agree with her.  I think if I were in your shoes I would go for the Antigone clutch.  I actually have no plans to buy any more H items this spring other than perhaps an H Comme scarf, and only because I need to find ways to use my Mors scarf ring more often.  But if I don't buy it before the price increase I'm unlikely to buy it at all.  I'm going to enjoy using what I have and try to be content with that!
> 
> 
> Mindi - I'm a shoe person and I wear all kinds of shoes.  I still even wear my first prada boots that were purchased a dozen years ago.  I wear birkenstocks and Tevas in the summer (with my H bags too) but also love to rock 4" heels.  I think anything goes, really, when it comes to shoes.
> 
> 
> Etoile - love the elephant topiary. To me it looked like an elephant trying to sit down on a chair!  So creative!  Where I live I never see topiaries.  Right now I'm looking at a winter wonderland LOL!
> 
> 
> Kate - sounds like your reno project is going well ... no problems yet, as you would see on the home channels on TV?
> 
> 
> Xiangxiang - I think the Ferragamos are a great choice and will suit you well!
> 
> 
> FabF - good news about getting your mom's care all sorted out.  That is a huge relief and a big weight off your back!



*MrsJDS*, so the iPhone 6 instead of the iPhone 6+ for you, I am totally surprised! Love my iPhone 6 and think that you will appreciate the new features. Which color are you getting?

Also, have gone back and forth about the Jige clutch. First I didn't like it ~ thought that it was old-ladyish ~  then I liked it a lot, now I am back to not really liking it for me. Some women can rock the this clutch but I think it would sit in the bottom drawer forever and never see the light of day. I do love the Givenchy Antigona clutch and am considering it seriously. Going to wait for a few weeks and see if it stays on my radar or if this fever passes. 

*FabF*, glad that you have your mother's routine settled. When does she arrive or is she already with you? I think that you said that she was staying for a few weeks. Will you take time off of work during her visit?

*Mindi*, I am pretty conservative about my shoe choices! Not many platform heels, no wedges, the only thing that I am not conservative about is color ~ love colorful playful heels.

*MrsO*, congrats on your new CW of Hermes Comme H.

Hello to all and hope to hear what everyone has done today.


----------



## biscuit1

Etoile de mer,  I gave the Norwich terrier frame as a gift .It was beautifully made. I think on plantplay site there are suggestions for growy material. From what I remember his name is Jonathan - could not be nicer,really wonderful to work with  - the Mother Sperry of topiary frames.
I would like a little pack of terrier frames on front yard . 

How is your Mini ?


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, didn't know that a Porsche costs less in the USA compared to the UK. Amazing! Maybe because some of the parts are manufactured here? Don't know if that is true and will have to google it, but it's a possibility. Note to self: next car will be a Porsche and not a BMW.



Some Porsche lovers where I live cross the border to buy Porsches where you live at substantial savings - well, they use to before our dollar dropped precipitously. The only downside was getting the car serviced under warranty in my country. The dealers won't service a US car.  But the price differential is significant. 

Re the Jige: my issue is with two kiddies I don't have free hands!  I do think the Givenchy is a hipper alternative. 

I've now spent a bit of time with the 6+ and it won't fit in my back pocket, in my ski jacket when skiing, in my small clutches, and so on ... I love its size for reading and surfing but ultimately I need something that I can carry with me with ease!


----------



## etoile de mer

biscuit1 said:


> Etoile de mer,  I gave the Norwich terrier frame as a gift .It was beautifully made. I think on plantplay site there are suggestions for growy material. From what I remember his name is Jonathan - could not be nicer,really wonderful to work with  - the Mother Sperry of topiary frames.
> I would like a little pack of terrier frames on front yard .
> 
> How is your Mini ?



*biscuit* - A passel of terrier topiaries would be such fun! Amongst your furry clan, do you have terriers? How are all your animals? We love our Mini , many thanks for asking! She's such a champ!


----------



## biscuit1

Mrs.JDS, does Audi sell A6 Avants (wagon) on your side of border ? My Audi S5 's engine is made in Hungary.


----------



## biscuit1

etoile de mer said:


> *biscuit* - A passel of terrier topiaries would be such fun! Amongst your furry clan, do you have terriers? How are all your animals? We love our Mini , many thanks for asking! She's such a champ!



I have a herd of Norwich terriers !  So glad you are happy with Mini. Their new 4 door model commercials are tempting. Winter is too long with horses at home. A lot of extra shovelling.
We were so lucky with that last non storm. It took about 2 hours to plow driveway and trails for the dogs .


----------



## etoile de mer

biscuit1 said:


> I have a herd of Norwich terriers !  So glad you are happy with Mini. Their new 4 door model commercials are tempting. Winter is too long with horses at home. A lot of extra shovelling.
> We were so lucky with that last non storm. It took about 2 hours to plow driveway and trails for the dogs .



Love terriers so much, and I just looked up Norwich.  Could they be any more adorable? Do they enjoy playing with each other? I imagine winter there does seem very long, with all the extra work!

The Mini 4 door does seem more practical than the Clubman, that it replaced. The 4 door was not yet available, when we ordered. We toyed with the Clubman, but the rear doors vs hatch, and lack of upgraded 2015 suspension were negatives. The Clubman is so cute, though! Are you looking for a new car?


----------



## biscuit1

etoile de mer said:


> Love terriers so much, and I just looked up Norwich.  Could they be any more adorable? Do they enjoy playing with each other? I imagine winter there does seem very long, with all the extra work!
> 
> The Mini 4 door does seem more practical than the Clubman, that it replaced. We toyed with the Clubman, but the rear doors vs hatch, and lack of upgraded 2015 suspension were negatives. The Clubman is so cute, though! Are you looking for a new car?



The older dogs can't be bothered with playing. My old man William (a Cairn) will be 16 next month , the oldest Norwich is Clint Black . He will be 14 this year. Flew here from the Netherlands on 9/11.The rest play like crazy . They have a giant sandbox and a kiddie pool in summer. Always tempted to have a new vehicle (warranty) but my dog mobile has 53,000 miles which is broken in on an Audi and A6 wagons are so hard to find.


----------



## katekluet

Lots of fun things in the cafe, a herd of Norwich terriers, beautiful Egee clutch, H comme scarf, cars, topiary..such a variety!
Movie time here, trying to see all the big Oscar possibilities...Selma today, American Sniper yesterday, probably another tomorrow....
Etoile, I have copies of some old letters from an Irish ancestor from the late 1800s, that inspired me to research, will see what I can find...back to the 1820s so  far. 
FabF, glad you got all set up for your mothers visit, she must enjoy those little girls so much, they are at such a cute age.


----------



## etoile de mer

biscuit1 said:


> The older dogs can't be bothered with playing. My old man William (a Cairn) will be 16 next month , the oldest Norwich is Clint Black . He will be 14 this year. Flew here from the Netherlands on 9/11.The rest play like crazy . They have a giant sandbox and a kiddie pool in summer. Always tempted to have a new vehicle (warranty) but my dog mobile has 53,000 miles which is broken in on an Audi and A6 wagons are so hard to find.



Wow, *biscuit*, 16 and 14, country living suits them! I'm picturing the youngster terriers playing together in the sandbox and kiddie pool, so cute! :doggie: The A6 wagon would be hard to give up, we felt the same with our BMW wagon, loved it so much! I know once in a while we'll miss the extra cargo space, but so far, so good with the Mini. And we fill up the tank far less often!


----------



## biscuit1

etoile de mer said:


> Wow, *biscuit*, 16 and 14, country living suits them! I'm picturing the youngster terriers playing together in the sandbox and kiddie pool, so cute! :doggie: The A6 wagon would be hard to give up, we felt the same with our BMW wagon, loved it so much! I know once in a while we'll miss the extra cargo space, but so far, so good with the Mini. And we fill up the tank far less often!



The A6 is 2006 model .I can get 530 miles out of a full tank -19 gallons . So surprising it is so great on fuel, at least 20 ish around town , 30 hwy. My first Audi wagon I drove for 20 years.


----------



## Mindi B

This thread moves so quickly that I can't hope to comment on everything that caught my attention!  I did want to say, MrsOwen, that I'm sorry your new trousers didn't work out.  I've been there (when a much anticipated purchase falls short), but I also see it as you do--well, more money back in my sack for something else!  I'm a ferocious on-line shopper and an even more ferocious returner.  No store has banned me yet for too many returns, but I do worry sometimes.
Thanks, also, to everyone for the shoe opinions.  Part of my fashion challenge is that I actually have a very poor visual imagination.  I need to SEE things together to know if they work or not, whether it's home decor, colors, clothing silhouettes, whatever.  That's why packing is an adventure.  I hate getting to my destination and realizing that I planned an outfit totally wrong.  (First-world problem. )
biscuit, my old girl, Olive (14) is the same about playing.  Henry would LOVE to play with her and frequently play-bows and squeaks at her in desperate efforts to pique her interest, but she can't be bothered.  Special hugs to William and Clint Black!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Thursday, lovely ladies!
> 
> Took the train this morning. It was so civilized and I got to catch up on the cafe. There's some snow coming this afternoon--no snowmageddon here--but the drive home will be crazy.
> 
> Vigee, hope your DD is back on her feet.  Glad to hear the new furniture looks great in the condo. I was running around yesterday viewing rental condos for my mom and arranging a helper/housekeeper for her visit. All done! Thank you for sharing the drink recipe. I've never tried any healthy drinks before. Do you think it will taste good with OJ or coconut water? Sometimes things that taste good individually don't taste good together. Which Porsche are you thinking of? I love BMWs and we had 2 previously. Once you switch though, it's hard to go back. To me, the acceleration alone is pure joy and making the drive to work less onerous. I've been talking to DH if we should switch to a sedan for practicality reason but I just don't like how Porsche sedan looks. Their Cayenne SUV is great but I find it's big for my 5' 1" frame so DH drives that mostly. If we decide to get a sedan, it'll probably be another BMW or may be a MB.
> 
> MrsOwen, I feel for you and all of us with the hefty price increase especially in the US.  Don't look at the price tag. It's your dream bag. When it comes in, look at it as a reward for all you have accomplished and you have accomplished much! It's hard when there's a big % increase especially on large ticket items but the price will likely go up yearly--perhaps not as much some years. Right now due to the higher US exchange, anything I buy from the U.S. today will cost ~14-15% more than it was just last Oct/Nov and on top of that a 10-14% H price increase.  To me, H bags especially B and K have become what's available/offered and whether it's something I need/on WL/can afford at the time. Unlike other luxury brands, H is more about availability and I get it when I can if I can. I looked at the price list thread once in a while to understand the price range but I definitely tried not to look at it too closely or I'd question my sanity! I also tried not to look at the difference in prices between regions because I always see a huge gap between Canadian, US and Euro pricing.
> 
> xiangxiang, I agree with Jadeite that Mr Fireplace needs to be smoke out. I hope he doesn't turn out to be a lump of coal!
> 
> Jadeite, sorry to hear you miss your furkids.  They must miss you like crazy. Can you skype and ask someone to put your furkids in front of the screen? Don't know if it will make you/them miss each other more though. Do you have any plans to go home for a visit in the near future? Perhaps an extra long weekend? Aren't a lot of places/offices closed for a longer period during Chinese NY? My half-DB, who probably works near where your new place is, is coming to visit his family here for 2 weeks next month.
> 
> Hi biscuit!  It must have been a lot of work getting ready for the snowmadeddon that wasn't. I supposed it's better to be prepared than sorry. I'll have to check out the La Mer hand treatment. Since xiangxiang modeled her hands, I've been scrutinizing mine a lot closer and realized how dry and neglected they are. I also heard that La Mer eye concentrate is amazingly great. Haven't tried it yet but tempted. I love my Cle de Peau eye intensive but I'm always itching to try new things when my usual products are about to run out.
> 
> Hi MrsJDS, Maedi, etoile, Kate, Mindi, Madam, Jolide, chincac (where art thou?) and everyone! Have a great Thursday!



Hi *Fabfashion*, how are you doing? I have to report that my 10K a day target hasn't been met again since the last time! Feeling very under achieved! I have a few days reaching 8k or 9k but nothing breaching 10K yet! arrhhh....


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Jadeite*,  Cat cafés are becoming popular here, maybe there's something similar there? Certainly not the same as owning, but a way to snuggle, and be with animals.   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat_café



*etoile*, I saw this in the news here a while back and thought it was just so cute! And I love your idea of a Golden Retriever Cafe and I would be hanging around there all day!


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi, Will and Clint thank you for hugs. I have to start baking Valentine's biscuits tomorrow. Way behind schedule. Elle was my best taste tester and flour finder. Actually chewed through box to find a 50lb. bag of oat flour.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies!  I've been away from the café for a day and I feel like I've missed so much.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words about my new Egee clutch.  I did think it was a "small" reveal, but I obviously understated the smallness of it.  I'm pretty shy about doing reveals - as you know I only started posting pics in January - and I'm definitely not the kind of person who would start my own reveal thread (not that I'm opposed to them whatsoever!).  As for what the Egee holds, the answer is not much.  In fact, it was because of the Egee and my other small purses that I've now decided (flip-flopped, actually) to get the iphone 6 and not the 6+.  It will hold the phone, keys, lipstick, credit cards and that's about it.
> 
> 
> Vigee - I tried on a jige over a year ago and turned it down just because it didn't suit my lifestyle.  I see the jige as more of a day clutch and, as such, have little use for a day clutch.  I think it was MrsO who said that she may not be able to justify its price now and I think I would agree with her.  I think if I were in your shoes I would go for the Antigone clutch.  I actually have no plans to buy any more H items this spring other than perhaps an H Comme scarf, and only because I need to find ways to use my Mors scarf ring more often.  But if I don't buy it before the price increase I'm unlikely to buy it at all.  I'm going to enjoy using what I have and try to be content with that!
> 
> 
> Mindi - I'm a shoe person and I wear all kinds of shoes.  I still even wear my first prada boots that were purchased a dozen years ago.  I wear birkenstocks and Tevas in the summer (with my H bags too) but also love to rock 4" heels.  I think anything goes, really, when it comes to shoes.
> 
> 
> Etoile - love the elephant topiary. To me it looked like an elephant trying to sit down on a chair!  So creative!  Where I live I never see topiaries.  Right now I'm looking at a winter wonderland LOL!
> 
> 
> Kate - sounds like your reno project is going well ... no problems yet, as you would see on the home channels on TV?
> 
> 
> Xiangxiang - I think the Ferragamos are a great choice and will suit you well!
> 
> 
> FabF - good news about getting your mom's care all sorted out.  That is a huge relief and a big weight off your back!



*MrsJDS*, thank you for sharing your opinion on the shoes and a reminder so I just ordered them. Whether they will match my Lady Dior or not, we shall see! Will report back once I receive them. 

You should have a lot to discuss with my SO as he's a Porsche fanatic! I on the other hand can't gasp the different models despite repeat education from SO. (I still can't remember the model of his remaining Porsche but I do know it was previously owned by Fleetwood Mac's manager.) Shame on me! He knows a lot more about H than I know about Porsche!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> hi all!
> 
> Popping by when I should be finishing up work but I needed a mental break.
> 
> *MrsJDS,* I'm glad you're not feeling so shy to share your Egee as it's so gorgeous.  I have the opposite feeling about clutches. A day clutch is perfect for my casual-ness and the Medor which I adore feels too _fancy_ for me to use. I think the new price of the Jige is around 4K and I know that H does simple really well but the new price has moved it to my Pre Loved list. I told my SA yesterday that she could cross me off the list for those. I see good prices on interesting colors that are a little beaten up and that would suit me I think. What color are you going to get in H Comme? I love this little scarf, I'm wearing it again today.
> 
> I hope I wasn't being too much of a bummer about the increase, it was just a shock. To be honest I never spent much time thinking about the old price, it's just this new one sounds slightly staggering. Especially as I dig into my business and think about all the hard work that goes into earning the extra dough!
> 
> The Rosie Assoulin pants arrived and sadly they're already on their way back to FarFetch. I think the model must have been 6ft tall. They hit me at my lower rib cage and made me look about 4 ft tall-I'm 5'5". They weren't meant to be but I'm very glad I got to try them. No one in my area stocks her. I have to say for the price, I was expecting to be knocked out by the craftsmanship and they were slightly underwhelming. The good news is that frees up a chunk of my Spring fashion fund and a new pair of Victoria Beckham Aviators will be mine soon! They are going to look good with my H Comme for Spring.
> 
> BTW I'm making the case that American Apparel 3/4 sleeve baseball tees are the perfect  casual shirt for H scarves. The colorful sleeves and white body set off all my scarves beautifully. And they're $28! Will take a mod shot when my new H Comme arrives
> 
> Have a good evening all, will stop back later!





MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies!  I've been away from the café for a day and I feel like I've missed so much.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words about my new Egee clutch.  I did think it was a "small" reveal, but I obviously understated the smallness of it.  I'm pretty shy about doing reveals - as you know I only started posting pics in January - and I'm definitely not the kind of person who would start my own reveal thread (not that I'm opposed to them whatsoever!).  As for what the Egee holds, the answer is not much.  In fact, it was because of the Egee and my other small purses that I've now decided (flip-flopped, actually) to get the iphone 6 and not the 6+.  It will hold the phone, keys, lipstick, credit cards and that's about it.
> 
> 
> Vigee - I tried on a jige over a year ago and turned it down just because it didn't suit my lifestyle.  I see the jige as more of a day clutch and, as such, have little use for a day clutch.  I think it was MrsO who said that she may not be able to justify its price now and I think I would agree with her.  I think if I were in your shoes I would go for the Antigone clutch.  I actually have no plans to buy any more H items this spring other than perhaps an H Comme scarf, and only because I need to find ways to use my Mors scarf ring more often.  But if I don't buy it before the price increase I'm unlikely to buy it at all.  I'm going to enjoy using what I have and try to be content with that!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, so the iPhone 6 instead of the iPhone 6+ for you, I am totally surprised! Love my iPhone 6 and think that you will appreciate the new features. Which color are you getting?
> 
> Also, have gone back and forth about the Jige clutch. First I didn't like it ~ thought that it was old-ladyish ~  then I liked it a lot, now I am back to not really liking it for me. Some women can rock the this clutch but I think it would sit in the bottom drawer forever and never see the light of day. I do love the Givenchy Antigona clutch and am considering it seriously. Going to wait for a few weeks and see if it stays on my radar or if this fever passes.
> 
> Hello to all and hope to hear what everyone has done today.



I totally agree that jige is a day clutch. I would use it for casual lunches etc. I think it's the lack of HW and structure. I also think the price of a jige is not quite justified since it's lack of HW and structure! Oh well. MrsOwen, you should be able to find a good 2nd hand ones for a more reasonable price.


----------



## chicinthecity777

*MrsOwen*, I just saw the new price for K40 in Euro and I have to say it's staggering!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MrsOwen*, I just saw the new price for K40 in Euro and I have to say it's staggering!



*xiangxiang*, you are not alone about the new H price increase being staggering, and for me mind blowing and jaw dropping. 

Ladies, you confirmed what I thought about the Jige clutch, I will switch to looking at the Givenchy Antigona. It is hipper, *MrsJDS*.

A good Friday planned, a little shopping and a comedy movie matinee ~ finally getting out of the house. YAY.

TGIF, ladies!


----------



## Suncatcher

biscuit1 said:


> Mrs.JDS, does Audi sell A6 Avants (wagon) on your side of border ? My Audi S5 's engine is made in Hungary.


 
Hi Biscuit - yes the Audi dealerships do sell the A6 here!  Lots of Audis where I live, but mostly the A4 (some S4s) and the Q5.  They are fantastic cars!


Surprisingly I see a lot of nice cars in my city.  I guess with finance and lease rates as low as they have been, and with Audi, BMW and Mercedes (and even Porsche now with the Macan) trying to corner the aspirational market with more entry level vehicles, there are lots of people driving good brands.  


Hmm, this reminds me of a conversation in another thread ...


----------



## Suncatcher

Mindi B said:


> This thread moves so quickly that I can't hope to comment on everything that caught my attention!  I did want to say, MrsOwen, that I'm sorry your new trousers didn't work out.  I've been there (when a much anticipated purchase falls short), but I also see it as you do--well, more money back in my sack for something else!  I'm a ferocious on-line shopper and an even more ferocious returner.  No store has banned me yet for too many returns, but I do worry sometimes.
> Thanks, also, to everyone for the shoe opinions.  Part of my fashion challenge is that I actually have a very poor visual imagination.  I need to SEE things together to know if they work or not, whether it's home decor, colors, clothing silhouettes, whatever.  That's why packing is an adventure.  I hate getting to my destination and realizing that I planned an outfit totally wrong.  (First-world problem. )
> biscuit, my old girl, Olive (14) is the same about playing.  Henry would LOVE to play with her and frequently play-bows and squeaks at her in desperate efforts to pique her interest, but she can't be bothered.  Special hugs to William and Clint Black!


 
You are so lucky to have easy online returns!!!  I had an experience with J Crew where something I purchased online did not fit.  While we have J Crew stores in my city, we can't return online items to the store.  The only way for me to return it was to ship it, registered mail and insured, at my cost, back to the US.  So on a $40 top I had to incur $18 in shipping fees.  I did get the money back after protesting but it marked the last time I ordered from J Crew online!


----------



## biscuit1

MrsJDS said:


> Hi Biscuit - yes the Audi dealerships do sell the A6 here!  Lots of Audis where I live, but mostly the A4 (some S4s) and the Q5.  They are fantastic cars!
> 
> 
> Mrs.JDS, do they sell the A6 in station wagon ? Here we can only get the All Road or SUV.


----------



## Suncatcher

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I totally agree that jige is a day clutch. I would use it for casual lunches etc. I think it's the lack of HW and structure. *I also think the price of a jige is not quite justified since it's lack of HW and structure! Oh well. MrsOwen, you should be able to find a good 2nd hand ones for a more reasonable price*.


 
Xiangxiang - I think you nailed my sentiments on the Jige.  I didn't realize that the Jige was priced similarly to the Egee (until I purchased the latter) and for that the Jige has no hardware.  As for the Porsche, I'm trying to learn more about it because DH is such a car junkie (though not a car snob).  On the Porsche website, once you configure the 911, there is an audio button you can press to hear the 911's engine as it revs up, drives around the track and back.  DS and DH were pressing it non-stop one afternoon.  I think that to DH is like PF to me.


MrsO - For the first time last night, I seriously looked online at second hand options for certain bags.  While I am a long ways away from taking the plunge (my own trepidation with using eBay and the like), the new high prices have got me thinking about other ways of acquiring H without the hefty tags.  Sorry to hear about the RA pants going back but as one shopping door closes, another (VB glasses) opens!  


Vigee - I too am getting out of the house today to see a mid-afternoon matinee movie!  DS has a PD day today so I will take him to see Paddington (and I might use that time during the movie to nap a bit LOL).  What are you seeing?  Are you looking forward to Sunday's game?


Biscuit - do you bake in a commercial oven?  How many batches will you make?


Kate - my family on my dad's side has a family tree that goes back certain generations but it takes us outside my country and in a language that I can't read, unfortunately.  It's pretty cool to see.  I did like seeing the royal family tree when I visited Sandringham Palace (if I recall correctly) as a tourist (not as a guest!) when I was in England last year - just neat to see how people are all connected within a family.


Etoile - I used to tool around in a Mini - love that car!  Such a fast pick up and it is great for parking!  Fits in all spots!


Hi FabF, Jadeite and everyone else I have missed!


----------



## Suncatcher

biscuit1 said:


> MrsJDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Biscuit - yes the Audi dealerships do sell the A6 here!  Lots of Audis where I live, but mostly the A4 (some S4s) and the Q5.  They are fantastic cars!
> 
> 
> Mrs.JDS, do they sell the A6 in station wagon ? Here we can only get the All Road or SUV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Biscuit - not here.  All I see is the A6 sedan on the Audi website (or the A7 sportback if you want more of a wagon-y look).
Click to expand...


----------



## Mindi B

MrsJDS, that is awful about J. Crew!  I agree, the ease of returning (and the potential expense) is important in deciding where to buy.  I think it's shortsighted of retailers not to make on-line shopping as easy and cost-efficient as possible for the consumer: they are sacrificing sales if they don't!


----------



## biscuit1

MrsJDS said:


> biscuit1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Biscuit - not here.  All I see is the A6 sedan on the Audi website (or the A7 sportback if you want more of a wagon-y look).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That A7 is a fantastic ride. I was tempted to trade in my S5 but don't like the rear end on A7-although that trunk could hold a Christmas tree.
> 
> I have a commercial oven in storage. I manage with a regular oven right now. Each biscuit is pressed out one at a time so I really can't work fast enough. Sometimes I have to wait til the trays are finished baking but it works out ok. A few shapes take much longer to make.
> I bake 27 sheets on average on baking days.  Some of the Valentine's biscuits are sprinkled with 23 k edible gold leaf for the dog ( or owner) that has everything.
Click to expand...


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi *Fabfashion*, how are you doing? I have to report that my 10K a day target hasn't been met again since the last time! Feeling very under achieved! I have a few days reaching 8k or 9k but nothing breaching 10K yet! arrhhh....



*xiangxiang*, I'm finding it hard, too! I'm impressed with those who regularly get in 10,000 steps. For me it will require normal up and about, plus walks totaling about an hour each day. This surprised me, as I thought I was more active than I actually am! I just have to figure out how to build more walks into my day. Wish you and *Fab* were closer, we could be walking buddies! 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> *etoile*, I saw this in the news here a while back and thought it was just so cute! And I love your idea of a Golden Retriever Cafe and I would be hanging around there all day!



 &#8230;and after our walks we could go to the Golden Retriever Cafe!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> MrsJDS, that is awful about J. Crew!  I agree, the ease of returning (and the potential expense) is important in deciding where to buy.  I think it's shortsighted of retailers not to make on-line shopping as easy and cost-efficient as possible for the consumer: they are sacrificing sales if they don't!





biscuit1 said:


> MrsJDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> That A7 is a fantastic ride. I was tempted to trade in my S5 but don't like the rear end on A7-although that trunk could hold a Christmas tree.
> 
> I have a commercial oven in storage. I manage with a regular oven right now. Each biscuit is pressed out one at a time so I really can't work fast enough. Sometimes I have to wait til the trays are finished baking but it works out ok. A few shapes take much longer to make.
> I bake 27 sheets on average on baking days.  Some of the Valentine's biscuits are sprinkled with 23 k edible gold leaf for the dog ( or owner) that has everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, so much going on at the cafe this morning!
> 
> *MrsJDS*, I have never bought a bag from a re-seller and am questioning this, too. I didn't know that an Egee is the same price as as Jige ~ that is news to me and I would certainly buy an Egee before a Jige. Good choice, MrsJDS!
> 
> Also, if I tell you which movie we are seeing, you will think that we are idiots but honestly we just need a good stupid comedy so we are going to see Wedding Ringer after running a few errands. The movie is playing at a super-lux theater a few blocks away from my DD's condo and the theater has big lounging recliner chairs, butler service and even gives out laundered blankets.
> 
> *biscuit*, can't get over how industrious you are! Twenty-seven baking sheets per day, wowza. You probably sleep well at night from doing so much.
> 
> *Mindi*, we are long term members of Amazon Prime and can't say enough good things about it. Two-day delivery and easy returns!
> 
> Running now to do errands and our matinee, have a great day, ladies!
Click to expand...


----------



## etoile de mer

Hi all! 

I also like the Jige better for day or maybe summer evenings. I like the simplicity of the design very much, and the lack of hardware avoids the mixed metal issue. But the size and depth just doesn't work well for me, as I prefer smaller width and height, and more depth. I like more structured evening clutches, and have a Nancy Gonzalez that I love. 

*Vigee* - Yay for getting out of the house! Sounds like your DD is feeling better.  I hope you enjoy your movie, sounds like wonderfully luxurious service!

*MrsO* - I look forward to hearing about your sugar flower class! Would love to see what you create. 

*Fab* - Your little girls must be looking forward to seeing their grandmother! So nice you've arranged comfy accommodations for her.

*MrsJDS* - Did you end up with the 6+ and now have to exchange? Enjoy your movie (and nap)!  Yes the Mini is great for parking, and as it actually fits well in compact spaces, less worries about dings. Although I'm still doing the new car thing of parking in the very empty areas of parking lots!

*kate* - I can easily get lost in such research! So fun to have the old letters, and to able to start to piece together the past. Part of why I've found the Maisie Dobbs books so interesting is because of her descriptions about WW1. Both of my grandfathers were in France then.

*Mindi* - So cute that the youngster Henry tries to encourage Olive to play. I love when dogs do that "downward dog", come-play-with-me thing!

*xiang* - You've probably absorbed more Porsche knowledge than you realize! I know that's true with me regarding many of my DHs interests. And then (like your SO) he surprises me at times, commenting on something I'd mentioned, but I know is not one of his passions!

*biscuit* - Happy baking day! I admit to buying a rolled cookie helper, recently. I haven't given them a try yet, but they are rings one puts at either end of a rolling pin, so that it's easier to roll the dough to a uniform thickness. For pie dough I find this sort of precision unnecessary, but for cookie dough, it seems it will be helpful for uniform cooking. And do you re-roll your scraps? That's always the rolled cookie dough conundrum for me! It seems the re-rolled ones will be tough. I probably need to roll on marble to minimize the additional flour.


----------



## biscuit1

Etoile,  I have seen the rings  ! Great idea . Using organic buckwheat flour, I do not have scraps. Every morsel is rerolled into a cookie until the batch is gone. Marble is the best working surface. I work on a marble topped antique baking table (c. 1840) and use a marble rolling pin from Williams Sonoma. I find buckwheat does not like to be overworked so the better tools provide a yummier result.


----------



## Mindi B

OMG, Vigee, I would go to that theatre just for snacks and a nap!  How fun!


----------



## Jadeite

Hi ladies! Happy weekend.

Biscuit, baking 27 sheets sounds as daunting to me as swimming 27 laps.

Now speaking of exercise, etoile, I'm just about to head out to walk around the neighborhood and find a gym. I haven't properly exercised in a month given the move and settling in....I have yet to find a good yoga school so I am sorely lacking in that area too. 

As usual all the car talk is lost on me as I am hopeless... LOL but it sounds very much like ladies in this cafe have a lot of common interests. Bags  jewellery, cars, pets, baking, and HOT action.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> OMG, Vigee, I would go to that theatre just for snacks and a nap!  How fun!



*Mindi*, just returned from the movie and that theater is a major life changer! The reclining lounge seats are larger than flying first class, butler service, free popcorn and fresh pillow and blanket. Wonderful way to spend the afternoon. 

*MrsJDS*, are you ready for the Super Bowl? Does anyone else at the cafe watch it? 

Plus, my eldest DD wants to start exercising again and she has decided to do ~ wait for it and drum roll ~ HOT YOGA! She was so excited about it that I thought, "Hey, maybe I should try this, too". So, we shall see and I am very tempted to give it a go.

Hope that everyone has had a great Friday.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hi everyone! The weekend is finally here! I've been following the posts during the day but every time I started typing, someone was popping into my office. 

Etoile  and xiangxiang, it was freezing here today, about -22C. I had an  appointment near the office so I braved the cold and walked over. I've  been flirting wth 7-8000 steps a day too, sometimes 9000-ish. I only hit  10k twice since starting. At least I'm more active than I thought was  possible. Now that my walking office buddy changed her job, it's Fitbit that  makes me dragged myself out into this arctic cold. Brrrr...

Vigee,  the theatre sounds so luxe. I think there's one like that around here  but DH and I haven't been to a theatre since before DDs were born. We're  a little spoiled by satellite and Netflix where I can press a pause  button. But with this butler service, pillows and blankets, I may go just to have a nap.  Hot yoga sounds good. When do you start? 

Biscuit, I bet you smell delicious after all the baking. Do your furkids get first dibs of the cookies?

MrsJDS,  have you used the clutch yet? I wish I can rock a clutch but I love  having my hands free. If I ever get one, it'll likely be DH who gets  to carry it for me. 

Jadeite, did you find a gym and yoga  classes nearby? In the meantime maybe you can do those online sessions  instead? Hmm...instead of hot yoga, may be someone will offer smog yoga. 

Kate, how's your garden? You mentioned strong winds the other week--hope your plants survive it. My DDs will be so excited when my DM arrives. My DM said they keep her young. 

MrsOwen, sorry to hear your pants didn't work out. At least you're able to return them. You must be excited about your class. Is it edible or decorative only? 

MrsJDS and Vigee, I bought H from resellers and ebay sellers before. I'd only buy after having the items authenticated here on tPF (cannot thank the authenticators enough for their time and expertise). I also picked up a couple of items posted on the Finds thread because they've already been vetted. I've been very satisfied with all my purchases. My only warning is that it can be highly addictive and tough on the pocket book. Prior to venturing into the reseller world, I'd only buy H when an item I wanted was available at the store. If it wasn't available, I just had to wait however long. The reseller world provides access to endless possibilities. There's not a lot of wants that can't be met. Being an impatient person, having this access wasn't a good thing. Thank goodness I don't have a WL this year. 

I  think my DDs and I are going to enjoy the condo way more than my mom.  It's 10 minutes walk from my office so my mom and I can have lunch. The  spicy ramen place and this yummy Japanese restaurant are just around the  corner. The place is very spacious and well appointed so if there's a snow storm I'm  definitely crashing. There's a pool that DDs will love and a cool  looking gym. When I was touring the place someone was working out with a  trainer. I mentioned to DH that when we've become empty nesters we should look into  condos like this. Don't think he's convinced but I have many years to work on him yet. 

Hi Mindi, Maedi, Madam, Julide and everyone.


----------



## MSO13

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MrsOwen*, I just saw the new price for K40 in Euro and I have to say it's staggering!



Where did you see it? I saw that Pretty99 posted the Gaine Kelly in the 2015 price thread but that's obviously higher due to the unique nature of that style. I was guessing that it's somewhere around 9000 euro, is it higher?


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Mindi*, just returned from the movie and that theater is a major life changer! The reclining lounge seats are larger than flying first class, butler service, free popcorn and fresh pillow and blanket. Wonderful way to spend the afternoon.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, are you ready for the Super Bowl? Does anyone else at the cafe watch it?
> 
> Plus, my eldest DD wants to start exercising again and she has decided to do ~ wait for it and drum roll ~ HOT YOGA! She was so excited about it that I thought, "Hey, maybe I should try this, too". So, we shall see and I am very tempted to give it a go.
> 
> Hope that everyone has had a great Friday.



I will be watching the Superbowl Vigee! DH gets very excited and my dad was a longtime advertising exec so we recap the commercials together. I have to rush home from my class Sunday so I make it in time for kickoff!  That movie theater sounds amazing. I used to live in Austin and there was a movie house that wasn't plush but they served good food and drinks/beer at your seats. That was really fun! I think everyone should try hot yoga just to see if they like it, I used to love it when I had a stressful office job but now I don't think I would enjoy it.


----------



## MSO13

Hello everyone!

I had a really eye opening day of my business class. I was working on one idea but when doing one of the exercises, I saw about a dozen other possibilities. It's going to be a lot of work to sort through them all and figure out the right one to start with but I'm excited to think about it. 

My sugar flower class is tomorrow and Sunday. The instructor is a well known cake artist, I'll post pics of what we make when I can. As far as I know, they're edible but I'll report back when I know more.  I'm checked into a hip hotel near her charming shop about a 5 minute walk from here. I'm looking forward to 2 nights sleep with no kitties climbing on my head and no snoring from DH. I used to travel a lot for work and sometimes miss it. 

I'm going to try to convince DH we need a warm weekend away in the end of February. He can be very... well frugal is a nice way to put it and hates traveling during peak times but it's so cold and we need some sun and a mini break. Suggestions are welcome! Nothing too far from the Northeast USA. He's also got weird rules about how far we can travel based on the number of days we'll be away 

I'm trying to catch up but I missed a lot of posts today, i hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!


----------



## Maedi

Fabfashion said:


> Hi everyone! The weekend is finally here! I've been following the posts during the day but every time I started typing, someone was popping into my office.
> 
> Etoile  and xiangxiang, it was freezing here today, about -22C. I had an  appointment near the office so I braved the cold and walked over. I've  been flirting wth 7-8000 steps a day too, sometimes 9000-ish. I only hit  10k twice since starting. At least I'm more active than I thought was  possible. Now that my walking office buddy changed her job, it's Fitbit that  makes me dragged myself out into this arctic cold. Brrrr...
> 
> Vigee,  the theatre sounds so luxe. I think there's one like that around here  but DH and I haven't been to a theatre since before DDs were born. We're  a little spoiled by satellite and Netflix where I can press a pause  button. But with this butler service, pillows and blankets, I may go just to have a nap.  Hot yoga sounds good. When do you start?
> 
> Biscuit, I bet you smell delicious after all the baking. Do your furkids get first dibs of the cookies?
> 
> MrsJDS,  have you used the clutch yet? I wish I can rock a clutch but I love  having my hands free. If I ever get one, it'll likely be DH who gets  to carry it for me.
> 
> Jadeite, did you find a gym and yoga  classes nearby? In the meantime maybe you can do those online sessions  instead? Hmm...instead of hot yoga, may be someone will offer smog yoga.
> 
> Kate, how's your garden? You mentioned strong winds the other week--hope your plants survive it. My DDs will be so excited when my DM arrives. My DM said they keep her young.
> 
> MrsOwen, sorry to hear your pants didn't work out. At least you're able to return them. You must be excited about your class. Is it edible or decorative only?
> 
> MrsJDS and Vigee, I bought H from resellers and ebay sellers before. I'd only buy after having the items authenticated here on tPF (cannot thank the authenticators enough for their time and expertise). I also picked up a couple of items posted on the Finds thread because they've already been vetted. I've been very satisfied with all my purchases. My only warning is that it can be highly addictive and tough on the pocket book. Prior to venturing into the reseller world, I'd only buy H when an item I wanted was available at the store. If it wasn't available, I just had to wait however long. The reseller world provides access to endless possibilities. There's not a lot of wants that can't be met. Being an impatient person, having this access wasn't a good thing. Thank goodness I don't have a WL this year.
> 
> I  think my DDs and I are going to enjoy the condo way more than my mom.  It's 10 minutes walk from my office so my mom and I can have lunch. The  spicy ramen place and this yummy Japanese restaurant are just around the  corner. The place is very spacious and well appointed so if there's a snow storm I'm  definitely crashing. There's a pool that DDs will love and a cool  looking gym. When I was touring the place someone was working out with a  trainer. I mentioned to DH that when we've become empty nesters we should look into  condos like this. Don't think he's convinced but I have many years to work on him yet.
> 
> Hi Mindi, Maedi, Madam, Julide and everyone.



Fabfashion, I wish my DM would visit. It is always such a happy time for us. Your condo sounds great. We usually try to stay I hotels with pool access since the kids like to swim. -22 degrees Celsius is so cold. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Maedi

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I had a really eye opening day of my business class. I was working on one idea but when doing one of the exercises, I saw about a dozen other possibilities. It's going to be a lot of work to sort through them all and figure out the right one to start with but I'm excited to think about it.
> 
> My sugar flower class is tomorrow and Sunday. The instructor is a well known cake artist, I'll post pics of what we make when I can. As far as I know, they're edible but I'll report back when I know more.  I'm checked into a hip hotel near her charming shop about a 5 minute walk from here. I'm looking forward to 2 nights sleep with no kitties climbing on my head and no snoring from DH. I used to travel a lot for work and sometimes miss it.
> 
> I'm going to try to convince DH we need a warm weekend away in the end of February. He can be very... well frugal is a nice way to put it and hates traveling during peak times but it's so cold and we need some sun and a mini break. Suggestions are welcome! Nothing too far from the Northeast USA. He's also got weird rules about how far we can travel based on the number of days we'll be away
> 
> I'm trying to catch up but I missed a lot of posts today, i hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!



Exciting class, exciting flower class and promising vacation plans. You are in the middle of some fun adventures. Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Morning All! 

My weekends all run together with my weeks these day, lol. Losing track of days, if that is understandable. 

*MrsO*, pics from your class will be wonderful! I am excited to see the results as this is something that I would like to try. Can't cook but am a master baker, I find it so relaxing. ENjoy your two days away without kitties on your head and DH's snoring! 

What about South Florida as a quick getaway? I am not a fan of Miami ~ not hip enough, lol ~ but many people love it or Palm Beach, which I like. It has changed a lot in the past years but there are still some great hotels. Also, Scottsdale is wonderful but just a little further.

*FabF*, so great that you mom is staying near your work and you can see her often. It sounds like her place her all the amenities and you can enjoy them, too. I am going to start looking in to re-sellers. I have a long list based on TPS's recommendations. Hot yoga will begin once I return to the East Coast, still debating between the gym and hot yoga classes. Will check out both once I am home.  

*xiangxiang*, you have blinded us all with your bling and disappeared! Where art thou? 

*MrsJDS*, love your attitude about H spending! Seems like you are very selective and buy only what you really want. I am pretty much like that, too. 

*Maedi*, hope that you DM visits soon!

My wonderful SA emailed yesterday that she received my black rodeo PM charm and is holding it for me until I return and before the price increase. SO EXCITED. All of my Bs/Ks are colored leathers and this perfect little black rodeo charm will be a cutie patotie on my bags. Something to look forward to when I get home. 

We are preparing a Super Bowl feast here for a few friends and ourselves. Love the hype of that game.

Have a great Saturday, ladies!


----------



## Suncatcher

biscuit1 said:


> MrsJDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> That A7 is a fantastic ride. I was tempted to trade in my S5 but don't like the rear end on A7-although that trunk could hold a Christmas tree.
> 
> I have a commercial oven in storage. I manage with a regular oven right now. Each biscuit is pressed out one at a time so I really can't work fast enough. Sometimes I have to wait til the trays are finished baking but it works out ok. A few shapes take much longer to make.
> I bake 27 sheets on average on baking days. * Some of the Valentine's biscuits are sprinkled with 23 k edible gold leaf for the dog ( or owner) that has everything*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you are like the food Hermes for doggies!!!
> 
> 
> 27 sheets a day is so impressive, Biscuit!  Sounds like a lot of work to me!
Click to expand...


----------



## Suncatcher

etoile de mer said:


> *xiangxiang*, I'm finding it hard, too! *I'm impressed with those who regularly get in 10,000 steps.* For me it will require normal up and about, plus walks totaling about an hour each day. This surprised me, as I thought I was more active than I actually am! I just have to figure out how to build more walks into my day. Wish you and *Fab* were closer, we could be walking buddies!
> 
> 
> 
> &#8230;and after our walks we could go to the Golden Retriever Cafe!


 
Now you, Xiangxiang and Fab have me wondering whether I walk 10,000 steps a day.  I work out daily but I'm not sure how my active live translates into steps.  A woman I work with (who was the first person I knew who wore a fitbit) told me she aims to walk 5,000 steps a day and at the time I thought that was a lot!


----------



## Suncatcher

Mindi B said:


> OMG, Vigee, I would go to that theatre just for snacks and a nap!  How fun!


 
+1


That movie theatre Vigee sounds amazing!  Like it was made for me!!!  I saw Paddington yesterday and admittedly it was quite good!  It was equally enjoyable for adults and kids!  


I don't know why more theatres don't try what the movie theatre you went to does.  As FabF noted, she watches movies at home and I think she is part of the trend of movie watches these days.  We need going to the movies to be more of an event!


----------



## etoile de mer

biscuit1 said:


> Etoile,  I have seen the rings  ! Great idea . Using organic buckwheat flour, I do not have scraps. Every morsel is rerolled into a cookie until the batch is gone. Marble is the best working surface. I work on a marble topped antique baking table (c. 1840) and use a marble rolling pin from Williams Sonoma. I find buckwheat does not like to be overworked so the better tools provide a yummier result.



*biscuit* - Your marble baking table sounds wonderful! I do notice a difference when I roll on marble, so much easier. But also using marble rolling pin makes so much sense, I need one! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## etoile de mer

Fabfashion said:


> Etoile  and xiangxiang, it was freezing here today, about -22C. I had an  appointment near the office so I braved the cold and walked over. I've  been flirting wth 7-8000 steps a day too, sometimes 9000-ish. I only hit  10k twice since starting. At least I'm more active than I thought was  possible. Now that my walking office buddy changed her job, it's Fitbit that  makes me dragged myself out into this arctic cold. Brrrr...





MrsJDS said:


> Now you, Xiangxiang and Fab have me wondering whether I walk 10,000 steps a day.  I work out daily but I'm not sure how my active live translates into steps.  A woman I work with (who was the first person I knew who wore a fitbit) told me she aims to walk 5,000 steps a day and at the time I thought that was a lot!



*Fab* - I applaud you getting out in the cold to walk! I've been at about the same, around 7,000. So good to just to be moving more! I was most active when I lived in a city, as I disliked the subway so much. I walked everywhere at that time, and it was just built into my day. 

*MrsJDS* - With all your running, you likely get about 20,000 steps a day! It was just interesting when I started tracking, as I'm on my feet most of the day, and I thought it translated into more steps. But I already knew I needed to get more active again, and it certainly confirmed it!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoile de mer said:


> *biscuit* - Your marble baking table sounds wonderful! I do notice a difference when I roll on marble, so much easier. But also using marble rolling pin makes so much sense, I need one! Thanks for the tip!



*etoile*, bought a large marble slab and marble roller for baking at Williams-Sonoma, I think. Makes baking so much easier!

*biscuit*, you are the H for doggies, the perfect way to describe you.

*MrsJDS*, there is no way that I come close to walking 5K steps per day! The FitBit might actually discourage me in the long run ~ no pun intended.

Today is a hanging out at home day for all of us. My youngest DD is tired from working all week and oldest DD is just exhausted from our errands and movie excursion yesterday. So, we will probably binge watch TV series and our handyman is here doing some minor repairs on DD's condo. Quite content with life right now.


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *etoile*, bought a large marble slab and marble roller for baking at Williams-Sonoma, I think. Makes baking so much easier!
> 
> *biscuit*, you are the H for doggies, the perfect way to describe you.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, there is no way that I come close to walking 5K steps per day! The FitBit might actually discourage me in the long run ~ no pun intended.
> 
> Today is a hanging out at home day for all of us. My youngest DD is tired from working all week and oldest DD is just exhausted from our errands and movie excursion yesterday. So, we will probably binge watch TV series and our handyman is here doing some minor repairs on DD's condo. Quite content with life right now.



*Vigee* - Another vote for the marble roller, sounds like I definitely need one!  Enjoy relaxing with your DDs! What's your favorite thing to bake?


----------



## etoile de mer

Hi everyone!

My husband found this video&#8230;we couldn't stop laughing while watching it last night! Perfectly normal snow plowing after the recent east coast storm, but the time-lapse/fast speed aspect of the video, just makes it so funny. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fl_slFzd2w


----------



## MSO13

hi all! popping by with a few photos from my class. Here are some of the sugar flowers on display in their studio.


----------



## MSO13

here are the starts to my garden roses and roses with leaves. tomorrow we finish them. 

hope everyone is having a great day, I'm going to check out the local H.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I had a really eye opening day of my business class. I was working on one idea but when doing one of the exercises, I saw about a dozen other possibilities. It's going to be a lot of work to sort through them all and figure out the right one to start with but I'm excited to think about it.
> 
> My sugar flower class is tomorrow and Sunday. The instructor is a well known cake artist, I'll post pics of what we make when I can. As far as I know, they're edible but I'll report back when I know more.  I'm checked into a hip hotel near her charming shop about a 5 minute walk from here. I'm looking forward to 2 nights sleep with no kitties climbing on my head and no snoring from DH. I used to travel a lot for work and sometimes miss it.
> 
> I'm going to try to convince DH we need a warm weekend away in the end of February. He can be very... well frugal is a nice way to put it and hates traveling during peak times but it's so cold and we need some sun and a mini break. Suggestions are welcome! Nothing too far from the Northeast USA. He's also got weird rules about how far we can travel based on the number of days we'll be away
> 
> I'm trying to catch up but I missed a lot of posts today, i hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!


MrsO, hope you're having a fun time in class right now. Love your creation! Wowza!   Can't wait to see the rest tomorrow. 

Vacation at the end of Feb sounds wonderful. While it's high season, it's still not as expensive or busy as during March break. Many families with kids wait until March. Depending on what kind of activities you're looking to do, Florida, as Vigee said, is close and convenient with many beautiful seaside communities. My GF loves Sarasota (we've never been to that part) but it has one of my favorite restaurants, Roy's. The Carolinas may be okay if you like to golf but I think it may still be cool for swimming (others more familiar please chime in). How about the Bahamas, Puerto Rico, St Thomas, or Dominican Republic for resort getaway? An all inclusive resort can be about $800-$1K-ish per person including flights for 4-7 days. The Atlantis in the Bahamas always has a special. New Orleans is another fun place to visit for music and culture. Let us know where you end up deciding.


----------



## Fabfashion

Maedi said:


> Fabfashion, I wish my DM would visit. It is always such a happy time for us. Your condo sounds great. We usually try to stay I hotels with pool access since the kids like to swim. -22 degrees Celsius is so cold. Have a nice weekend.


Maedi, hope you DM comes visit soon. Our hotel selection criteria changed dramatically once we started traveling with DDs--one with a pool is a must!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> biscuit1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you are like the food Hermes for doggies!!!
> 
> 
> 27 sheets a day is so impressive, Biscuit!  Sounds like a lot of work to me!
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...


----------



## Fabfashion

etoile de mer said:


> *Fab* - I applaud you getting out in the cold to walk! I've been at about the same, around 7,000. So good to just to be moving more! I was most active when I lived in a city, as I disliked the subway so much. I walked everywhere at that time, and it was just built into my day.
> 
> *MrsJDS* - With all your running, you likely get about 20,000 steps a day! It was just interesting when I started tracking, as I'm on my feet most of the day, and I thought it translated into more steps. But I already knew I needed to get more active again, and it certainly confirmed it!


etoile, I find that if I at least go out during my lunch hour, I get to about 6000+ or so by the time I get home. I just need to walk a little farther during lunch or do more after work but it's hard once I get home because it's just in the confine of our house and pretty much up and down the stairs. I try to not drop below 6000 in a day if I can. Bravo to your 7000 steps! I think it may be easier to set a mini goal of 8000 steps consistently for say a week then up to 9000 for a week, etc.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Morning All!
> 
> My weekends all run together with my weeks these day, lol. Losing track of days, if that is understandable.
> 
> *FabF*, so great that you mom is staying near your work and you can see her often. It sounds like her place her all the amenities and you can enjoy them, too. I am going to start looking in to re-sellers. I have a long list based on TPS's recommendations. Hot yoga will begin once I return to the East Coast, still debating between the gym and hot yoga classes. Will check out both once I am home.
> 
> My wonderful SA emailed yesterday that she received my black rodeo PM charm and is holding it for me until I return and before the price increase. SO EXCITED. All of my Bs/Ks are colored leathers and this perfect little black rodeo charm will be a cutie patotie on my bags. Something to look forward to when I get home.
> 
> We are preparing a Super Bowl feast here for a few friends and ourselves. Love the hype of that game.
> 
> Have a great Saturday, ladies!



Vigee, congrats on your black Rodeo charm. So cute! Can't wait to see pic once you pick it up. I think you asked me how it went with ebay, none of my items sold during the week I listed. I haven't relisted them since I got busy looking for a condo and help for my DM. I also want to take pics of a couple of my LV bags and post them all at once. Still debating if I should let go of the red suede BV. I think I should carry it at least once or twice before deciding. It is roomy and will fit all my kiddies stuff. 

If you find items you like at any of the tPF recommended resellers list, I'd still suggest getting it authenticated here. Some sellers may get the color, year, etc. wrong even though they specialize in luxury brands. 

With your active lifestyle, I think you walk 10K+ without realizing it. I just never knew how many  steps anything takes. Now FB keeps me from using the cold weather as  an excuse to not go outside so I'm glad that I've become less sedentary because of it. 

Enjoy your rest day at home.


----------



## Mindi B

MrsOwen, those sugar flowers are INSANE.  HOW do they make the petals so thin, the colors so realistic?!  Spec-TAC-ular.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoile de mer said:


> *Vigee* - Another vote for the marble roller, sounds like I definitely need one!  Enjoy relaxing with your DDs! What's your favorite thing to bake?



etoile, baking is the one housekeeping skill that I possess aside from cleaning and I can literally bake almost anything. Cooking, no-way ~ although I do muddle along. One of my favorites is making cheesecake or any type of cake, in general.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> etoile, baking is the one housekeeping skill that I possess aside from cleaning and I can literally bake almost anything. Cooking, no-way ~ although I do muddle along. One of my favorites is making cheesecake or any type of cake, in general.



Vigee, can I come live with you? I can eat desserts/cake all day and I'll help clean up.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> here are the starts to my garden roses and roses with leaves. tomorrow we finish them.
> 
> hope everyone is having a great day, I'm going to check out the local H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2880087



Wowza! Those are gorgeous flowers, *MrsO*. Great job and congrats! LOVE. 

Let us know what you see at H!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, can I come live with you? I can eat desserts/cake all day and I'll help clean up.



*FabF*, of course you can live with me. We will have to sell that idea to our DHs! I can bake desserts all day long and clean-up, too ~ just can't COOK. We will suffer terribly from malnutrition, lol.


----------



## Suncatcher

etoile de mer said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My husband found this videowe couldn't stop laughing while watching it last night! Perfectly normal snow plowing after the recent east coast storm, but the time-lapse/fast speed aspect of the video, just makes it so funny.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fl_slFzd2w



OMG so much snow!!!


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I had a really eye opening day of my business class. I was working on one idea but when doing one of the exercises, I saw about a dozen other possibilities. It's going to be a lot of work to sort through them all and figure out the right one to start with but I'm excited to think about it.
> 
> My sugar flower class is tomorrow and Sunday. The instructor is a well known cake artist, I'll post pics of what we make when I can. As far as I know, they're edible but I'll report back when I know more.  I'm checked into a hip hotel near her charming shop about a 5 minute walk from here. I'm looking forward to 2 nights sleep with no kitties climbing on my head and no snoring from DH. I used to travel a lot for work and sometimes miss it.
> 
> I'm going to try to convince DH we need a warm weekend away in the end of February. He can be very... well frugal is a nice way to put it and hates traveling during peak times but it's so cold and we need some sun and a mini break. Suggestions are welcome! Nothing too far from the Northeast USA. He's also got weird rules about how far we can travel based on the number of days we'll be away
> 
> I'm trying to catch up but I missed a lot of posts today, i hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!



I saw the photos of the sugar flowers and WOW!  I'm always amazed that people have such amazing talent.  I wished that I had such creativity and dexterity ... truly, truly impressive!

As for holidays, you have lots of options.  As Vigee and FabF mentioned, south Florida is always a great option.  Miami has great beaches, dining, shopping, art galleries and the weather should be fine in late Feb.  I think because of the many airports there - WPB, Fort Lauderdale, Boca and Miami - the airfare prices should be quite competitive (anything is cheaper than my airport which has one of the highest landing fees in the world).  Bahamas is another option.  Cuba is another great option, if the tourist visa is now available to you.  Stay in Varadero and then rent a car and go into Havana for the day.  It is otherworldly, in a sense.  Cuba is also very cheap.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, of course you can live with me. We will have to sell that idea to our DHs! I can bake desserts all day long and clean-up, too ~ just can't COOK. We will suffer terribly from malnutrition, lol.


Thanks, sweetie!  We'll probably have syrup in our veins. Lol.


----------



## Suncatcher

*Vigee* - you and I are similar, in that I can bake almost literally anything!   I like making pies.  I made my double chocolate layer cake this week and it didn't last long in the house.  DH wanted me to attach a pic and show the ladies in this thread as he recently bought me an edge scraper (and he actually did the edge scraping on this cake).

*Etoile* - I went to the phone store to try out the new iphones but I have yet to purchase one.  Partly because I dread the idea of having to negotiate for a couple of hours the terms of my new phone plan with my phone carrier ... ugh ... I've been walking around for the last 4 months with a battery pack to boost my iphone 4S which dies in a couple of hours, just because I'm procrastinating with dealing with my phone carrier.


Today we made our bi-monthly pilgrimage to Costco and inspired by one of the ladies on this thread (I can't remember if it was *Biscuit* or *Etoile*, my apologies), I bought a mega sized bag of almonds so that I can try making almond milk!  I will let you know how it goes.


I hope you are all having a fabulous weekend!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> *Vigee* - you and I are similar, in that I can bake almost literally anything!   I like making pies.  I made my double chocolate layer cake this week and it didn't last long in the house.  *DH wanted me to attach a pic and show the ladies in this thread as he recently bought me an edge scraper (and he actually did the edge scraping on this cake).*
> 
> *Etoile* - I went to the phone store to try out the new iphones but I have yet to purchase one.  Partly because I dread the idea of having to negotiate for a couple of hours the terms of my new phone plan with my phone carrier ... ugh ... I've been walking around for the last 4 months with a battery pack to boost my iphone 4S which dies in a couple of hours, just because I'm procrastinating with dealing with my phone carrier.
> 
> 
> Today we made our bi-monthly pilgrimage to Costco and inspired by one of the ladies on this thread (I can't remember if it was *Biscuit* or *Etoile*, my apologies), I bought a mega sized bag of almonds so that I can try making almond milk!  I will let you know how it goes.
> 
> 
> I hope you are all having a fabulous weekend!



What a gorgeous cake, *MrsJDS*. Your DH was spot on suggesting that you post a pic here. My taste buds are watering, lol. Please tell me where your edge scraper is from, it did a marvelous job!


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> What a gorgeous cake, *MrsJDS*. Your DH was spot on suggesting that you post a pic here. My taste buds are watering, lol. Please tell me where your edge scraper is from, it did a marvelous job!




Hi *Vigee* - thanks!  DH bought the edge scraper from our local hardware store.  I believe the brand may have been Cake Boss (which I see is available at Target) but I will double check for you the next time I go!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Hi *Vigee* - thanks!  DH bought the edge scraper from our local hardware store.  I believe the brand may have been Cake Boss (which I see is available at Target) but I will double check for you the next time I go!



Thanks *MrsJDS*! I am going to look up Cake Boss on Amazon.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hello ladies, just checking in to say quite Hi. Gosh this thread moves so fast! We are at the countryside again and was expecting snow but turned out to be nothing today. But still cold with high wind. 

*Vigee*, we went to the local Persian  restaurant again and they are now doing a 6-dish-each-course two course tasting menu and it was absolutely fantastic! So I am now in a Persian food coma! I am impressed by all the bakers here. I have never baked anything in my life! 

*MrsOwen*, the sugar flowers are beautiful! I saw Pretty99's price on K40, even it was a special version, the price is still staggering! SMH!

*etoile, Fabfashion, * I find reaching 10k steps a day very very hard in the winter so Fabfashion, you are doing very well in -20 degrees! I am thinking about joining the gym in this 5 star boutique hotel near my office. They have a very small gym but the changing facility is so luxurious! They have individual shower + changing rooms where you can take your time after workout all in your own private room, with marble interior and luxury stools. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> *Vigee* - you and I are similar, in that I can bake almost literally anything!   I like making pies.  I made my double chocolate layer cake this week and it didn't last long in the house.  DH wanted me to attach a pic and show the ladies in this thread as he recently bought me an edge scraper (and he actually did the edge scraping on this cake).
> 
> *Etoile* - I went to the phone store to try out the new iphones but I have yet to purchase one.  Partly because I dread the idea of having to negotiate for a couple of hours the terms of my new phone plan with my phone carrier ... ugh ... I've been walking around for the last 4 months with a battery pack to boost my iphone 4S which dies in a couple of hours, just because I'm procrastinating with dealing with my phone carrier.
> 
> 
> Today we made our bi-monthly pilgrimage to Costco and inspired by one of the ladies on this thread (I can't remember if it was *Biscuit* or *Etoile*, my apologies), I bought a mega sized bag of almonds so that I can try making almond milk!  I will let you know how it goes.
> 
> 
> I hope you are all having a fabulous weekend!



This looks sinfully delicious, MrsJDS! I may have to move in with you instead (sorry Vigee--I'm a chocoholic).


----------



## Fabfashion

Xiangxiang, what types of dishes do they serve? I've never had Persian food before. Now that gym sounds like they know what they're doing. I'd join just for the change room.


----------



## biscuit1

MrsOwen3 said:


> here are the starts to my garden roses and roses with leaves. tomorrow we finish them.
> 
> hope everyone is having a great day, I'm going to check out the local H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2880087



too beautiful to consume !


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks *MrsJDS*! I am going to look up Cake Boss on Amazon.



I just checked my scraper and indeed it is cake boss!


----------



## katekluet

Oh those flowers are so beautiful, they look real! I am amazed at their delicacy. What a nice balance to have the artistic class along with the business focused class, mrs, O
Mrs JDS, pies are my favorite to make also....lovely cake photo! .I do have a wonderful French Chocolate Cake recipe that has no flour, lots of ground almonds, but is not fudgy or as rich as many..but verrrry chocolateyI 
Vigee,your movie theater sounds like such a treat!
No football here, the only sports I ever watch is the World Cup and that is only every four years...DH watches none.
You all have me wondering how many steps I really walk a day....perhaps not as many as I thought....got the screws removed from my leg last week so soon I can really up the walking and exercise, hurray.....I may have to try one of those counting devices.
I want to hear about the Persian food too, XiangXiang. 
FabF, stay warm!


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsOwen3 said:


> hi all! popping by with a few photos from my class. Here are some of the sugar flowers on display in their studio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2880083





MrsOwen3 said:


> here are the starts to my garden roses and roses with leaves. tomorrow we finish them.
> 
> hope everyone is having a great day, I'm going to check out the local H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2880087



*MrsO - *The sugar flowers are gorgeous! Incredible artistry, they look so real. Glad you are having fun, and many thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## MSO13

Hi everyone! thanks for all the kind words about the flowers. I'll post the finished product tomorrow. 

I'm back with another photo, I just bought my first Chanel cashmere stole. It seemed more fragile than H and I was right. While I was styling some photos for you all, I noticed the price tag is pulling the care tag off and there's a hole  &#128543; so back it goes. Fortunately it's from the concession inside Neimans so it'll be an easy return. I don't think I'll take a replacement if they have it, doesn't bode well for future snags. I'm definitely going through a graffiti phase. I'm bummed, I thought this was really special. 

H was fine though I saw nothing I had to have. The SAs were very friendly and showed me several exotic CDCs, Framboise and a Red shiny not sure of exact color and a black LG scales with PHW but that's too close to my Marine. Some lady saw me in my Graphite GHW and bought black chamonix in both hardwares. she was so excited! I got offered Bs which was pretty astounding as my own H only just offered me Podium but I didn't want to look at them. I guess it is sometimes just about rapport with the staff. Is it weird to say it was nice to be offered? 

hope everyone had a nice Saturday! stole to be returned is attached 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Hey Fab, I found a massive pull in my Kimonos so I just fixed it and took a million photos. I will post a tutorial for you soon!


----------



## katekluet

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi everyone! thanks for all the kind words about the flowers. I'll post the finished product tomorrow.
> 
> I'm back with another photo, I just bought my first Chanel cashmere stole. It seemed more fragile than H and I was right. While I was styling some photos for you all, I noticed the price tag is pulling the care tag off and there's a hole  &#128543; so back it goes. Fortunately it's from the concession inside Neimans so it'll be an easy return. I don't think I'll take a replacement if they have it, doesn't bode well for future snags. I'm definitely going through a graffiti phase. I'm bummed, I thought this was really special.
> 
> H was fine though I saw nothing I had to have. The SAs were very friendly and showed me several exotic CDCs, Framboise and a Red shiny not sure of exact color and a black LG scales with PHW but that's too close to my Marine. Some lady saw me in my Graphite GHW and bought black chamonix in both hardwares. she was so excited! I got offered Bs which was pretty astounding as my own H only just offered me Podium but I didn't want to look at them. I guess it is sometimes just about rapport with the staff. Is it weird to say it was nice to be offered?
> 
> hope everyone had a nice Saturday! stole to be returned is attached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2880446
> 
> 
> Hey Fab, I found a massive pull in my Kimonos so I just fixed it and took a million photos. I will post a tutorial for you soon!


Please do as I was working on a LONG pull on my most fav ZP


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> Oh those flowers are so beautiful, they look real! I am amazed at their delicacy. What a nice balance to have the artistic class along with the business focused class, mrs, O
> Mrs JDS, pies are my favorite to make also....lovely cake photo! .I do have a wonderful French Chocolate Cake recipe that has no flour, lots of ground almonds, but is not fudgy or as rich as many..but verrrry chocolateyI
> Vigee,your movie theater sounds like such a treat!
> No football here, the only sports I ever watch is the World Cup and that is only every four years...DH watches none.
> You all have me wondering how many steps I really walk a day....perhaps not as many as I thought....got the screws removed from my leg last week so soon I can really up the walking and exercise, hurray.....I may have to try one of those counting devices.
> I want to hear about the Persian food too, XiangXiang.
> FabF, stay warm!



Hooray! Hope you'll be out and about soon, Kate.  It's slowly getting a little warmer. By that, I mean closer to the freezing mark instead of minus 20 something. Still cold though.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi everyone! thanks for all the kind words about the flowers. I'll post the finished product tomorrow.
> 
> I'm back with another photo, I just bought my first Chanel cashmere stole. It seemed more fragile than H and I was right. While I was styling some photos for you all, I noticed the price tag is pulling the care tag off and there's a hole  &#128543; so back it goes. Fortunately it's from the concession inside Neimans so it'll be an easy return. I don't think I'll take a replacement if they have it, doesn't bode well for future snags. I'm definitely going through a graffiti phase. I'm bummed, I thought this was really special.
> 
> H was fine though I saw nothing I had to have. The SAs were very friendly and showed me several exotic CDCs, Framboise and a Red shiny not sure of exact color and a black LG scales with PHW but that's too close to my Marine. Some lady saw me in my Graphite GHW and bought black chamonix in both hardwares. she was so excited! *I got offered Bs which was pretty astounding as my own H only just offered me Podium but I didn't want to look at them.* I guess it is sometimes just about rapport with the staff. Is it weird to say it was nice to be offered?
> 
> hope everyone had a nice Saturday! stole to be returned is attached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2880446
> 
> 
> *Hey Fab, I found a massive pull in my Kimonos so I just fixed it and took a million photos. I will post a tutorial for you soon!*



*MrsO*, sounds like you had a great day. Tell me, which B's were you offered? Not that I am on anything but Ban Island but always curious! Have a braise (red) gator lisse large scale CDC GHW and a black gator lisse small scale CDC GHW, so no CDCs for me either. The framboise CDC sounds pretty but only wear GHW. 

Please do post your tutorial on CSGM pulls, I have a major pull in one and need to get this fixed one way or another. My SA said that she will fix it for me, which is really very sweet of her. Tempted to bring it with me next time I visit my local H. 

Also, fell in love with your Chanel graffiti cashmere stole, such a shame that it has to go back to NM. It really is special and thanks for the pic.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello ladies, just checking in to say quite Hi. Gosh this thread moves so fast! We are at the countryside again and was expecting snow but turned out to be nothing today. But still cold with high wind.
> 
> *Vigee*, we went to the local Persian  restaurant again and they are now doing a 6-dish-each-course two course tasting menu and it was absolutely fantastic! So I am now in a Persian food coma! I am impressed by all the bakers here. I have never baked anything in my life!
> 
> *MrsOwen*, the sugar flowers are beautiful! I saw Pretty99's price on K40, even it was a special version, the price is still staggering! SMH!
> 
> *etoile, Fabfashion, * I find reaching 10k steps a day very very hard in the winter so Fabfashion, you are doing very well in -20 degrees! I am thinking about joining the gym in this 5 star boutique hotel near my office. They have a very small gym but the changing facility is so luxurious! They have individual shower + changing rooms where you can take your time after workout all in your own private room, with marble interior and luxury stools.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far!



*xiangxiang*, another food coma, girlfriend? I was in one today due to all of the Italian food consumed last night. Spill! What did you have that was absolutely delicious? 

*FabF*, you are leaving me already for *MrsJDS*? Hey, I might want to tag along ~ just finished a Compartes milk chocolate and popcorn bar. Wonderful!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi everyone! thanks for all the kind words about the flowers. I'll post the finished product tomorrow.
> 
> I'm back with another photo, I just bought my first Chanel cashmere stole. It seemed more fragile than H and I was right. While I was styling some photos for you all, I noticed the price tag is pulling the care tag off and there's a hole  &#128543; so back it goes. Fortunately it's from the concession inside Neimans so it'll be an easy return. I don't think I'll take a replacement if they have it, doesn't bode well for future snags. I'm definitely going through a graffiti phase. I'm bummed, I thought this was really special.
> 
> H was fine though I saw nothing I had to have. The SAs were very friendly and showed me several exotic CDCs, Framboise and a Red shiny not sure of exact color and a black LG scales with PHW but that's too close to my Marine. Some lady saw me in my Graphite GHW and bought black chamonix in both hardwares. she was so excited! I got offered Bs which was pretty astounding as my own H only just offered me Podium but I didn't want to look at them. I guess it is sometimes just about rapport with the staff. Is it weird to say it was nice to be offered?
> 
> hope everyone had a nice Saturday! stole to be returned is attached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2880446
> 
> 
> Hey Fab, I found a massive pull in my Kimonos so I just fixed it and took a million photos. I will post a tutorial for you soon!



What a bummer on the shawl, MrsO! It's very pretty. My DM has a Chanel shawl that she uses all the time and it's very soft and delicate. I haven't looked at it closely to see if it has any pull (probably does) but my DM is more careful with her stuff than me. Would love a tutorial when you have a chance. I haven't worn any of my CSGMs for a couple of weeks. It's so cold here so my hands are super dry. I worry that I'll snag my shawls just by handling them. 

That's so exciting to be offered Bs! Curious which colors they are. I'm afraid to stop by to see my Hawaii SA this March. I don't need anything but afraid that I may not have enough willpower if she shows me something special. 

Enjoy your last day of class tomorrow!


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsO*, sounds like you had a great day. Tell me, which B's were you offered? Not that I am on anything but Ban Island but always curious! Have a braise (red) gator lisse large scale CDC GHW and a black gator lisse small scale CDC GHW, so no CDCs for me either. The framboise CDC sounds pretty but only wear GHW.
> 
> Please do post your tutorial on CSGM pulls, I have a major pull in one and need to get this fixed one way or another. My SA said that she will fix it for me, which is really very sweet of her. Tempted to bring it with me next time I visit my local H.
> 
> Also, fell in love with your Chanel graffiti cashmere stole, such a shame that it has to go back to NM. It really is special and thanks for the pic.





Fabfashion said:


> What a bummer on the shawl, MrsO! It's very pretty. My DM has a Chanel shawl that she uses all the time and it's very soft and delicate. I haven't looked at it closely to see if it has any pull (probably does) but my DM is more careful with her stuff than me. Would love a tutorial when you have a chance. I haven't worn any of my CSGMs for a couple of weeks. It's so cold here so my hands are super dry. I worry that I'll snag my shawls just by handling them.
> 
> That's so exciting to be offered Bs! Curious which colors they are. I'm afraid to stop by to see my Hawaii SA this March. I don't need anything but afraid that I may not have enough willpower if she shows me something special.
> 
> Enjoy your last day of class tomorrow!



Vigee, the Framboise was more medium/bubble gum pink than I thought it would be as Framboise is Raspberry. It was not appealing to me. I have my Rouge H PHW that I love but it's a dull red, I don't think I could wear a bright red, perhaps this was Braise.  Both were with PHW. I know it's a shame about the Chanel but I'm glad I noticed it before wearing or anything! 

Fab, I will edit the photos tomorrow evening and try to post the best instructions I can. It's a hard thing to describe but maybe with the photos I will make it clear. 

Regarding the Bs, I knew I wasn't buying so I didn't ask which colors-I am not into Bs for me. I think they're gorgeous bags but I would prefer an older HAC if I ever decide to get one. I just was informed that there were "lots" of "good" colors available to me. Right after the increase, not exactly a coincidence that there's good stuff around. I'm a terrible TPFer though, I should have gotten colors/leather/hardware and reported back but I get scared about ticking off the SAs doing that. Sorry I don't have more tempting news to share!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Vigee, the Framboise was more medium/bubble gum pink than I thought it would be as Framboise is Raspberry. It was not appealing to me. I have my Rouge H PHW that I love but it's a dull red, I don't think I could wear a bright red, perhaps this was Braise.  Both were with PHW. I know it's a shame about the Chanel but I'm glad I noticed it before wearing or anything!
> 
> Fab, I will edit the photos tomorrow evening and try to post the best instructions I can. It's a hard thing to describe but maybe with the photos I will make it clear.
> 
> Regarding the Bs, I knew I wasn't buying so I didn't ask which colors-I am not into Bs for me. I think they're gorgeous bags but I would prefer an older HAC if I ever decide to get one. I just was informed that there were "lots" of "good" colors available to me. Right after the increase, not exactly a coincidence that there's good stuff around. I'm a terrible TPFer though, I should have gotten colors/leather/hardware and reported back but I get scared about ticking off the SAs doing that. Sorry I don't have more tempting news to share!



Looking forward to the tutorial, MrsO. If you don't get to it, not to worry. You must be exhausted after a whole day of class but exhilarating I'm sure. And there's Super Bowl to watch. I may peek in at half time just to see the show. 

I'm a little suspicious about all the availability right after the increase too but trying not to be.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Good Morning ladies and Happy Super Bowl day!

*MrsO*, no worries about the colors of the Bs, just curious that's all  Have a great time at your flower-making class.

*biscuit*, did you not mention that you were stopping in H, too? What did you see?

*MrsJDS*, ready for our boy to take the field? Go Pats!

*FabF*, I am sure that you will be better getting the pull out of your GM than myself. Pretty much decided to let my SA work on this for me as mine is a HUGE pull. My GM caught on a necklace when I was taking it off the first time I wore it. Pull and snag at the same time. Oopsy!

*xiangxiang*, are you doing reno work this weekend? What was your favorite Persian dish?

As for the plethora of Bs available, I am not surprised at all! 

It's too early for anyone to be up, so our home is quiet and calm ~ perfection for an early riser.


----------



## Suncatcher

Vigee - the big day is here!!! I'm ready ... Go Pats!!!! Did you read the NYT magazine article on our boy?  It is today's paper. We have our Super Bowl meal ready: chili, guacamole, chips and Caesar salad!

MrsO - I think I was the person with the big snag on my GM (actually we all are but I complained about it to you all) so count me in as part of the posse of women who need the tutorial!  Sorry to hear about the Chanel scarf - it is (was) beautiful, however!  Not surprised to hear about the availability of Bs at your store. I'm half expecting to receive a call too post increase like I did last year!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Vigee - the big day is here!!! I'm ready ... Go Pats!!!! Did you read the NYT magazine article on our boy?  It is today's paper. We have our Super Bowl meal ready: chili, guacamole, chips and Caesar salad!
> 
> MrsO - I think I was the person with the big snag on my GM (actually we all are but I complained about it to you all) so count me in as part of the posse of women who need the tutorial!  Sorry to hear about the Chanel scarf - it is (was) beautiful, however!  Not surprised to hear about the availability of Bs at your store. I'm half expecting to receive a call too post increase like I did last year!



*MrsJDS*, will go now and read the NYT article, thanks. What is not to love about TB? Great athlete, good family man, he is the BEST. We have just a few friends coming over for wings, fries and other standard football foods. My DDs are preparing the menu and not that I will actually eat any of it but it will be much fun. Just hope that this is a good Super Bowl game and of course, that the Pats win in the end!

If offered a B, I will look at it but more interested in the new price actually.


----------



## Fabfashion

Congrats to the Patriots's fans on the cafe. I bet you'll be having sweet dreams tonight.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> *Congrats to the Patriots's fans on the cafe. I bet you'll be having sweet dreams tonight.*



Happy Monday, ladies! 

*MrsJDS* and *FabF*, that Super Bowl was an absolute NAIL-BITER and afterwards we were all exhilarated but completely exhausted. The Pats won by that one bad Seahawks play at the end and the greatness of the Belichick/Brady team and for that I am eternally grateful. What an amazing game!! 

Also, did I mention earlier that I wasn't going to eat anything during the big game? Ha! Well, today begins my serious diet as I ate enough guacamole to subsidize the entire avocado industry for the next year. *xiangxiang*, am definitely in a major food coma this morning.

Well, I am beginning the end of my stay in lovely Los Angeles as I leave in a little more than a week. Lots of things that my DDs and I still look forward to doing together. Our list is never ending and might include another trip to H, just to look before I head back to the East Coast.

Hope that everyone is having a great day.


----------



## biscuit1

Super Bowl program so lopsided .The game was better than the commercials !
Katy Perry knows how to put on a show . That will be a tough act to follow for next years game.

Vigee- enjoy that warmth and sunshine while you can . All snow and ice here.


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, another food coma, girlfriend? I was in one today due to all of the Italian food consumed last night. Spill! What did you have that was absolutely delicious?
> 
> *FabF*, you are leaving me already for *MrsJDS*? Hey, I might want to tag along ~ just finished a Compartes milk chocolate and popcorn bar. Wonderful!


 
Both of you can join me!!!


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> Congrats to the Patriots's fans on the cafe. I bet you'll be having sweet dreams tonight.


*FabF* - Sweet dreams indeed!


OMG as *Vigee* said it was an absolute nail-biter and as good as any dramatic shows on TV (well, at least in the fourth quarter).   You can't make this stuff up, especially what happened in the last 2 minutes!   I was on my feet and I think I may have yelled some unladylike words at the TV...   I also loved how two unknown rookies, Chris Matthews for Seattle and Malcolm Butler for the Patriots, came from nowhere and played some of the most memorable football at the Super Bowl, the kind that will show up on replay reels 20 years from now. 

Like you, *Vigee*, I ate myself into a coma.  I did do a hard spin this morning on my bike while watching the game highlights on TV ...


I'm embarrassed to say that I didn't know that a few of the songs Katy Perry sang were hers.  I don't listen to a lot of current music as I have my ipod on in the car all the time.  It was a fun half-time show.  DS kept on wondering how she could have change so quickly between songs.


Do tell us more about the Persian meal, *Xiangxiang*!  We have a strong Persian community where I live and while I have not eaten Persian food in a long time, I have tried it and like it.


Nothing else new to report.  A big snowstorm hit us (and also hit the Northeast and Midwest I believe) overnight so we are digging ourselves out of snow today.  Well, future tense perhaps (we will dig ourselves ...) as the snow is still falling.  I think we don't have it as bad as Chicago or parts of the Northeast but nonetheless, I have finally and grudgingly accepted that winter is indeed here, and here to stay.


Have a wonderful day, ladies!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Both of you can join me!!!


Awww...thanks, MrsJDS! If Vigee comes too then I'll be with 2 master bakers! Double coma for me.


----------



## katekluet

So glad the cafe football fans had such an exciting game to watch! It is the best afternoon of the year to walk our ocean walk here...deserted while everyone is glued to the game.
Vigee, will look forward to what adventures you and DDs have this week
Stay warm, all of you in snow country.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Monday, ladies!  Snow day (for DDs at least)!

So much snow here. Forcasters said up to 12" but I think we surpassed that already. It's about -20ish again today with storm warning still in effect, should pass this afternoon. My DDs' school is closed but we didn't receive an email until we were already on the road. Fun day for them I'm sure.  Wish I could have a snow day too but too many staff off on vacay so I took the train and enjoyed reading a C.L. Wilson book I just picked up. Never read her books before but so far it's entertaining (mages, dragons, battles, etc.). I need something that's easy to read since I'm still sleep deprived (wonder why?).

Vigee, soak up as much warmth and sunshine while you can.  What's your plan for today? Is there anything you're looking for in particular at H? I'm loving my first silver jewelry (Farandole) and won't mind checking out more in the future. I think I may just divert my CSGM funds into silver. Hehe. At least I can always sell it should war breaks out--that's what my DM always said about jewelry. She's from the war era. 

Biscuit, how are you coping with the snow and ice? How warm do you have to keep the barn? I know with pigs, you have to keep them really warm. 

etoile, MrsO, MrsJDS, xiangxiang, I've fallen off the exercise trail but will go for a short walk today. Haven't hit the 10K mark at all last week so I tried to jog in place at times at home. My dogs just looked at me funny. 

MrsO, can't wait to see pics of your flowers. How long did each one take? And when you were making them, was it cool to the touch or hot?

Hi Kate, Maedi, Mindi, Julide, Madam. 

Have a wonderfulday, everyone!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all,

I'm back in the office today, I got home last night moments before kickoff as I had to stop to return that scarf and watched with DH. I agree with whoever said the commercials were not so great. Usually they're funny and I found a lot to be kind of sad and depressing. I realize the messages are important but that's not the time just because you've got a captive audience. Though I love Tom B, I was rooting for the Seahawks young QB, Pete Carroll really screwed up with that play calling at the end and I think that speaks to the experience of the Pats vs the Seahawks. Just my two cents.

Here's my finished gum paste flowers. For those that asked, in theory they are entirely made of edible ingredients but they are handled so much that the instructor said no one eats them. By keeping them dry and out of sun, they'll last indefinitely so they're more of an heirloom decoration than a snack   We learned to make our own gum paste and I bought a small set of the tools we used. My first project will be to make some more leaves for the second large rose (not pictured) but I don't think it's something I'll be doing all the time. It's a delicate art form and I tend to be impatient. Mindi, I think you asked about how they get them so thin and the answer is a pasta roller attachment on the Kitchen Aid mixer. It's rolled to a 6 which is just 2 stops from the absolute thinest setting. Then we did handwork thinning out the edges which made them more luminous and more like real flowers in my opinion. I enjoyed dusting the flowers which made them come to life at the end.

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## biscuit1

MrsOwen - breathtaking , truly an art . On patience level it must be up there with gilding.


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm back in the office today, I got home last night moments before kickoff as I had to stop to return that scarf and watched with DH. I agree with whoever said the commercials were not so great. Usually they're funny and I found a lot to be kind of sad and depressing. I realize the messages are important but that's not the time just because you've got a captive audience. Though I love Tom B, I was rooting for the Seahawks young QB, Pete Carroll really screwed up with that play calling at the end and I think that speaks to the experience of the Pats vs the Seahawks. Just my two cents.
> 
> Here's my finished gum paste flowers. For those that asked, in theory they are entirely made of edible ingredients but they are handled so much that the instructor said no one eats them. By keeping them dry and out of sun, they'll last indefinitely so they're more of an heirloom decoration than a snack   We learned to make our own gum paste and I bought a small set of the tools we used. My first project will be to make some more leaves for the second large rose (not pictured) but I don't think it's something I'll be doing all the time. It's a delicate art form and I tend to be impatient. Mindi, I think you asked about how they get them so thin and the answer is a pasta roller attachment on the Kitchen Aid mixer. It's rolled to a 6 which is just 2 stops from the absolute thinest setting. Then we did handwork thinning out the edges which made them more luminous and more like real flowers in my opinion. I enjoyed dusting the flowers which made them come to life at the end.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!



MrsO - I'm so impressed.  Your flowers are unbelievable!  The flowers almost pop out of my screen; they have so much life and beauty in them!

Last comment about the Super Bowl but here where I live we can't see any of the Super Bowl commercials.  Next year that is changing as the regulatory agency that handles TV and broadcast communications will permit US commercial feeds during the Super Bowl.  No more having to youtube them!

Kate, I continue to be envious of your warmer climes.  I would loooove to do an ocean walk right now!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> *Both of you can join me!!! *





Fabfashion said:


> *Awww...thanks, MrsJDS! If Vigee comes too then I'll be with 2 master bakers! Double coma for me. *



Thanks, *MrsJDS*! Will join *FabF* and you after I have dieted off Super Bowl Sunday, lol. That might take WEEKS!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*MrsO*, your flowers are a truly a work of art! Congrats at mastering this skill, you are amazing.

*kate*, your walk by the ocean sounds blissful ~ nothing better than a little solitude and the calmness of the waves.

*FabF*, not looking for anything in particular at H but BH is such a large store that it's great to look at everything IRL. Plus, since I don't have a specific SA there, I feel no pressure to buy and can enjoy simply window shopping. No more CSGMs for you, instead your farandole collection is going to grow! Yay, such exquisite jewelry that can be worn 24/7. Glad that you took the train to work today, that is so much better than driving in the snow. 

*biscuit*, was it you or *MrsO* that said you found some of the Super Bowl commercials depressing?  Completely agree, especially about the Nationwide and Microsoft commercials. They totally fell flat for me.  

*MrsJDS*, YES to your analysis of the big game yesterday ~ such a bad last call from the Seahawks. Who would call a pass play with Lynch on the team at the one yard line? Well, that sealed a victory for the Pats. The half-time show was great, Katy Perry was good but I thought that Lenny Kravitz really added the cool factor to the whole thing. Missy Elliott was the act where I didn't recognize one song, but my DDs certainly knew them all. 

Definitely in a F&F coma today ~ Food & Football far exceeded my expectations yesterday ~ we are slow getting started. Today, my eldest DD and I will run a few errands and then go to see the Mortdecai movie, which is supposed to be dreadful but DD loves Johnny Depp, so off we will go. If we leave the house be noon, we will be lucky. 

Hope that everyone has a great day!


----------



## Mindi B

Blech--raw carrots and broccoli for lunch today, trying to atone for yesterday's nachopalooza. 
Miserable here on the East Coast of North America, snow overnight followed by lovely wind-driven freezing rain this morning; now awaiting snow part deux.  Wheee.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm back in the office today, I got home last night moments before kickoff as I had to stop to return that scarf and watched with DH. I agree with whoever said the commercials were not so great. Usually they're funny and I found a lot to be kind of sad and depressing. I realize the messages are important but that's not the time just because you've got a captive audience. Though I love Tom B, I was rooting for the Seahawks young QB, Pete Carroll really screwed up with that play calling at the end and I think that speaks to the experience of the Pats vs the Seahawks. Just my two cents.
> 
> Here's my finished gum paste flowers. For those that asked, in theory they are entirely made of edible ingredients but they are handled so much that the instructor said no one eats them. By keeping them dry and out of sun, they'll last indefinitely so they're more of an heirloom decoration than a snack   We learned to make our own gum paste and I bought a small set of the tools we used. My first project will be to make some more leaves for the second large rose (not pictured) but I don't think it's something I'll be doing all the time. It's a delicate art form and I tend to be impatient. Mindi, I think you asked about how they get them so thin and the answer is a pasta roller attachment on the Kitchen Aid mixer. It's rolled to a 6 which is just 2 stops from the absolute thinest setting. Then we did handwork thinning out the edges which made them more luminous and more like real flowers in my opinion. I enjoyed dusting the flowers which made them come to life at the end.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!


MrsOwen, these flowers are absolutely exquisite!  They're so life-like. I'd keep them in a glass case for like ever! Congrats on mastering this beautiful and delicate craft. Is your studio cat back from vacay now? How is she adjusting back?


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> Blech--raw carrots and broccoli for lunch today, trying to atone for yesterday's nachopalooza.
> Miserable here on the East Coast of North America, snow overnight followed by lovely wind-driven freezing rain this morning; now awaiting snow part deux. Wheee.


 
Stay warm, Mindi! At least our snow here is over but it's awfully messy and slippery everywhere. Ick!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Monday, ladies!
> 
> *MrsJDS* and *FabF*, that Super Bowl was an absolute NAIL-BITER and afterwards we were all exhilarated but completely exhausted. The Pats won by that one bad Seahawks play at the end and the greatness of the Belichick/Brady team and for that I am eternally grateful. What an amazing game!!
> 
> Also, did I mention earlier that I wasn't going to eat anything during the big game? Ha! Well, today begins my serious diet as I ate enough guacamole to subsidize the entire avocado industry for the next year. *xiangxiang*, am definitely in a major food coma this morning.
> 
> Well, I am beginning the end of my stay in lovely Los Angeles as I leave in a little more than a week. Lots of things that my DDs and I still look forward to doing together. Our list is never ending and might include another trip to H, just to look before I head back to the East Coast.
> 
> Hope that everyone is having a great day.


Vigee, I think avocado is very good for the skin so at least there's a postive side benefit.  Did you see calexandre's pic of the beautiful Confettis in the silver clubhose. I'm so hooked now and have been trolling H.com silver section these past few days. Am interested in the Gallop necklace (love horses) but will need to see it and the Confettis in person. At least I won't have to worry about snags and pulls with silver pieces.


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm back in the office today, I got home last night moments before kickoff as I had to stop to return that scarf and watched with DH. I agree with whoever said the commercials were not so great. Usually they're funny and I found a lot to be kind of sad and depressing. I realize the messages are important but that's not the time just because you've got a captive audience. Though I love Tom B, I was rooting for the Seahawks young QB, Pete Carroll really screwed up with that play calling at the end and I think that speaks to the experience of the Pats vs the Seahawks. Just my two cents.
> 
> Here's my finished gum paste flowers. For those that asked, in theory they are entirely made of edible ingredients but they are handled so much that the instructor said no one eats them. By keeping them dry and out of sun, they'll last indefinitely so they're more of an heirloom decoration than a snack   We learned to make our own gum paste and I bought a small set of the tools we used. My first project will be to make some more leaves for the second large rose (not pictured) but I don't think it's something I'll be doing all the time. It's a delicate art form and I tend to be impatient. Mindi, I think you asked about how they get them so thin and the answer is a pasta roller attachment on the Kitchen Aid mixer. It's rolled to a 6 which is just 2 stops from the absolute thinest setting. Then we did handwork thinning out the edges which made them more luminous and more like real flowers in my opinion. I enjoyed dusting the flowers which made them come to life at the end.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!


I just popped by to lurk, but:

You flowers are breathtaking!!! You are so talented!!!

I also agreed w/everyone's thoughts on the commercials. Nothing broke new ground. But the Fiat commercial made me chuckle as well as the Walter White one.

I'm taking it easy on food for the next few days, too. I brought my leftover rum cake into the office where it was promptly devoured.

Stay warm and dry everyone!


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> MrsOwen, these flowers are absolutely exquisite!  They're so life-like. I'd keep them in a glass case for like ever! Congrats on mastering this beautiful and delicate craft. Is your studio cat back from vacay now? How is she adjusting back?




thanks Fab, she went back to work today. After she clocked in, she did her usual mouse patrols, inspected the designers work and then settled down on her bed which is the visitors couch &#128568;


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> I just popped by to lurk, but:
> 
> 
> 
> You flowers are breathtaking!!! You are so talented!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I also agreed w/everyone's thoughts on the commercials. Nothing broke new ground. But the Fiat commercial made me chuckle as well as the Walter White one.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking it easy on food for the next few days, too. I brought my leftover rum cake into the office where it was promptly devoured.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay warm and dry everyone!




Thanks EB! I took at sugar flower workshop over the weekend, it was so much fun. I thought the Walter White was funny too!


----------



## katekluet

Mrs JDS, you asked about my garden....so here are some flowers from it for you and all of you in snow country to enjoy! I have no ability to arrange prettily so here they are just popped into a vase...the cymbidium are really blooming away this year
Mrs. Owen, your flowers look a good as the instructors did, great work!
I am "eating air" as Vigee puts it but the weight sure is slow to come off...
Fun to hear about the studio cat back on the job.
FabF, looking forward to more jewelry reveals


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Blech--raw carrots and broccoli for lunch today, trying to atone for yesterday's nachopalooza.
> Miserable here on the East Coast of North America, snow overnight followed by lovely wind-driven freezing rain this morning; now awaiting snow part deux.  Wheee.





Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, I think avocado is very good for the skin so at least there's a postive side benefit.  Did you see calexandre's pic of the beautiful Confettis in the silver clubhose. I'm so hooked now and have been trolling H.com silver section these past few days. Am interested in the Gallop necklace (love horses) but will need to see it and the Confettis in person. At least I won't have to worry about snags and pulls with silver pieces.



*Mindi*, a nachopalooza? OMG, we were at the same Super Bowl party and didn't even know it, lol!!! I am eating a few random crackers and water today to compensate for yesterday. 

*FabF*, Love the Gallop necklace and bracelet ~ think you should buy both! How is that for enabling? 

*EB*, hello there! 

Btw, the movie, Mortdecai was so poorly scripted, acted and produced that we walked out of it after ten minutes. Save your sanity and don't see it!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Xiangxiang, what types of dishes do they serve? I've never had Persian food before. Now that gym sounds like they know what they're doing. I'd join just for the change room.





katekluet said:


> I want to hear about the Persian food too, XiangXiang.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, another food coma, girlfriend? I was in one today due to all of the Italian food consumed last night. Spill! What did you have that was absolutely delicious?





MrsJDS said:


> Do tell us more about the Persian meal, *Xiangxiang*!  We have a strong Persian community where I live and while I have not eaten Persian food in a long time, I have tried it and like it.



Ladies, sorry for my late reply. Was very busy meeting more contractors and visiting neighbours etc. I will try to count all the dishes out but it was a bit blurry as I just remembered there was a lot of food! Because my SO's fussy eating habit, we told them to exclude the lamb dish and include chicken for me and fish for SO. Starters were special nan bread, (not the usual nan bread but the lightest and crisp thin nan bread which is unique to this restaurant) with grilled chicken pieces with cabbage salad, fried fish balls with pickled turnip strips, hummus, olives in tomato salad, an aubergine (eggplant) based dip (absolutely fab and very unique to the restaurant). Main course consist of chicken in a sweet tomato sauce with pomegranate, aromatic split pea, lentil (how it was cooked I can&#8217;t remember), potato with spinach, potato with cauliflower with pickled mango, mushroom with cabbage in a lemon based sauce, two types of rice (one with chilly, one I think it&#8217;s lemon and aromatic). I had lovely alcoholic ginger beer and SO had lovely local beer.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, ladies!  Snow day (for DDs at least)!
> 
> So much snow here. Forcasters said up to 12" but I think we surpassed that already. It's about -20ish again today with storm warning still in effect, should pass this afternoon. My DDs' school is closed but we didn't receive an email until we were already on the road. Fun day for them I'm sure.  Wish I could have a snow day too but too many staff off on vacay so I took the train and enjoyed reading a C.L. Wilson book I just picked up. Never read her books before but so far it's entertaining (mages, dragons, battles, etc.). I need something that's easy to read since I'm still sleep deprived (wonder why?).
> 
> Vigee, soak up as much warmth and sunshine while you can.  What's your plan for today? Is there anything you're looking for in particular at H? I'm loving my first silver jewelry (Farandole) and won't mind checking out more in the future. I think I may just divert my CSGM funds into silver. Hehe. At least I can always sell it should war breaks out--that's what my DM always said about jewelry. She's from the war era.
> 
> Biscuit, how are you coping with the snow and ice? How warm do you have to keep the barn? I know with pigs, you have to keep them really warm.
> 
> etoile, MrsO, MrsJDS, xiangxiang, I've fallen off the exercise trail but will go for a short walk today. Haven't hit the 10K mark at all last week so I tried to jog in place at times at home. My dogs just looked at me funny.
> 
> MrsO, can't wait to see pics of your flowers. How long did each one take? And when you were making them, was it cool to the touch or hot?
> 
> Hi Kate, Maedi, Mindi, Julide, Madam.
> 
> Have a wonderfulday, everyone!



Hi *Fabfashion*, I am going to go to the gym today to see if I can join them as soon as later this month (I remember they run the membership on a calendar month basis). I feel like I am joining the gym for the changing room as well! It's really like a luxury spa to me! They might even have a steam room if I remember correct. Will report back. On the other hand, go easy on yourself with the 10K target. In winter, I rarely hit it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm back in the office today, I got home last night moments before kickoff as I had to stop to return that scarf and watched with DH. I agree with whoever said the commercials were not so great. Usually they're funny and I found a lot to be kind of sad and depressing. I realize the messages are important but that's not the time just because you've got a captive audience. Though I love Tom B, I was rooting for the Seahawks young QB, Pete Carroll really screwed up with that play calling at the end and I think that speaks to the experience of the Pats vs the Seahawks. Just my two cents.
> 
> Here's my finished gum paste flowers. For those that asked, in theory they are entirely made of edible ingredients but they are handled so much that the instructor said no one eats them. By keeping them dry and out of sun, they'll last indefinitely so they're more of an heirloom decoration than a snack   We learned to make our own gum paste and I bought a small set of the tools we used. My first project will be to make some more leaves for the second large rose (not pictured) but I don't think it's something I'll be doing all the time. It's a delicate art form and I tend to be impatient. Mindi, I think you asked about how they get them so thin and the answer is a pasta roller attachment on the Kitchen Aid mixer. It's rolled to a 6 which is just 2 stops from the absolute thinest setting. Then we did handwork thinning out the edges which made them more luminous and more like real flowers in my opinion. I enjoyed dusting the flowers which made them come to life at the end.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!



OMG! This is insane! It's so beautiful! Well done *MrsOwen*!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Definitely in a F&F coma today ~ Food & Football far exceeded my expectations yesterday ~ we are slow getting started. Today, my eldest DD and I will run a few errands and then go to see the Mortdecai movie, which is supposed to be dreadful but DD loves Johnny Depp, so off we will go. If we leave the house be noon, we will be lucky.
> 
> Hope that everyone has a great day!



Hello *Vigee*, my fellow coma-er! I just checked out Mortdecai on IMDB and I have to say the rating is pretty bad!  But it has Johnny Depp in it so how bad could it be? Hope you enjoyed it! No time for movies for us at the moment. I am determined to invest my spare time to go to the gym...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello *Vigee*, my fellow coma-er! I just checked out Mortdecai on IMDB and I have to say the rating is pretty bad!  B*ut it has Johnny Depp in it so how bad could it be? *Hope you enjoyed it! No time for movies for us at the moment. *I am determined to invest my spare time to go to the gym...*



*xiangxiang*, the movie was very bad, JD must be losing his mind. The gym is my first priority as soon as my eldest DD goes back to work next week. You go girl, I once belonged to The Peninsula Gym in NYC and it really was a luxury spa. Such a pleasure to go there. Thanks for the Persian dinner menu ~ sounds delicious! 

Good morning, ladies!


----------



## katekluet

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, sorry for my late reply. Was very busy meeting more contractors and visiting neighbours etc. I will try to count all the dishes out but it was a bit blurry as I just remembered there was a lot of food! Because my SO's fussy eating habit, we told them to exclude the lamb dish and include chicken for me and fish for SO. Starters were special nan bread, (not the usual nan bread but the lightest and crisp thin nan bread which is unique to this restaurant) with grilled chicken pieces with cabbage salad, fried fish balls with pickled turnip strips, hummus, olives in tomato salad, an aubergine (eggplant) based dip (absolutely fab and very unique to the restaurant). Main course consist of chicken in a sweet tomato sauce with pomegranate, aromatic split pea, lentil (how it was cooked I can&#8217;t remember), potato with spinach, potato with cauliflower with pickled mango, mushroom with cabbage in a lemon based sauce, two types of rice (one with chilly, one I think it&#8217;s lemon and aromatic). I had lovely alcoholic ginger beer and SO had lovely local beer.


XiangXiang, sounds like a wonderful and unique meal, wow.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, the movie was very bad, JD must be losing his mind. The gym is my first priority as soon as my eldest DD goes back to work next week. You go girl, I once belonged to The Peninsula Gym in NYC and it really was a luxury spa. Such a pleasure to go there. Thanks for the Persian dinner menu ~ sounds delicious!
> 
> Good morning, ladies!





katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, sounds like a wonderful and unique meal, wow.



Thank you dear *Vigee *and *kate*! We initially went there thinking it was Indian restaurant but turned out to be Persian and it was run by a Surgeon who still practises in the local hospital. He does really unique dishes so we just love the food from then on!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, *the movie was very bad*, JD must be losing his mind. The gym is my first priority as soon as my eldest DD goes back to work next week. You go girl, I once belonged to The Peninsula Gym in NYC and it really was a luxury spa. Such a pleasure to go there. Thanks for the Persian dinner menu ~ sounds delicious!
> 
> Good morning, ladies!



Oh dear, I thought nothing can go wrong with JD but I guess anything can go wrong regardless who!  Your Peninsula Gym sounds amazing! I just inquired about that gym unfortunately they don't do all day membership any more! The only time slot available is 7-10am and that's it! I can't do morning exercise so I have to look for another one. arrhhh....


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

I peeked at the thread early AM and was motivated to do my workout with all the gym talk. No fancy spa in my house, at least till we finish our master bathroom but I can day dream about it! On days I workout I can usually hit 8-10K steps but I'm trying to consistently get in closer to 10K. I might look at a treadmill desk, I wonder what clients would think of that as our studio is open plan? 

Wore my second CW of H Comme today. This is a very wearable little scarf, I feel a new obsession with 70cm coming on. Must control myself!!! 

I find myself in need of a new laptop bag/giant purse for travel as I ripped the strap hardware off my 12 year old Marni satchel beyond repair and now I'm trying to figure out if a beat up old HAC 40 its the way to go or keep looking for something with a shoulder strap. A big HAC in natural/blindstamped leather is on my grail list and I _may _ be looking for an excuse to buy one. I'm in no rush on this and feeling good that I returned that scarf and those pants with nothing looming on the H horizon for a while. Perhaps the stars will align and I'll find a forever bag. I can't imagine what I'd have to carry to rip off an H handle. 

*Vigee,* sorry you had to walk out of Mortedcai it sounds awful. It's odd that these movies get made at all these days, it's so hard to finance a film after all. 

*Xiang, *thanks for the nice words about the sugar flowers. It was a fun experience! Your Persian meal sounds awesome! DH loves Persian and Indian food.

*Kate,* your orchids are so beautiful. I have some potted orchids in my office but it's not a great environment for them.  

*MrsJ and Fab*, I just organized my snag fix photos and will work on that tutorial when I can, maybe over the weekend. I'm pretty impressed with my fix on my Kimonos.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Mrs JDS, you asked about my garden....so here are some flowers from it for you and all of you in snow country to enjoy! I have no ability to arrange prettily so here they are just popped into a vase...the cymbidium are really blooming away this year
> Mrs. Owen, your flowers look a good as the instructors did, great work!
> I am "eating air" as Vigee puts it but the weight sure is slow to come off...
> Fun to hear about the studio cat back on the job.
> FabF, looking forward to more jewelry reveals



*kate*, nearly missed your beautiful pic. The flowers from your garden are out of this world gorgeous! Thanks for posting the photo, I will need to see more like this starting next week when I leave for the East Coast tundra. Gardening must be a favorite hobby of yours and you sure are good at it. 

Also, eating air works! I hit a plateau and then wosh all the weight suddenly fell off. Don't give up!


----------



## katekluet

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *kate*, nearly missed your beautiful pic. The flowers from your garden are out of this world gorgeous! Thanks for posting the photo, I will need to see more like this starting next week when I leave for the East Coast tundra. Gardening must be a favorite hobby of yours and you sure are good at it.
> 
> Also, eating air works! I hit a plateau and then wosh all the weight suddenly fell off. Don't give up!


Vigee! Thank you! That is just what I needed to hear today...will hang in there.is it quite warm down there? We are outside  in only tee shirts


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Vigee! Thank you! That is just what I needed to hear today...will hang in there.is it quite warm down there? We are outside  in only tee shirts



*kate*, it is in the upper 60's here and sunny ~ gorgeous weather!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi everyone!

I'm late to the cafe today!  Had a long lunch with a lovely new friend at a really hip restaurant: that was the highlight of my day!  The runner up highlight was that I managed to fix the snags in my CSGMs tonight.  I didn't do a perfect job (so I won't be applying to be a seamstress anytime soon) but I'm thrilled with the result.

MrsO - I've been toying with the Victoria. How about that as a travel/work bag?  Looking on line I see that the Victoria is often well priced after market.  An HAC would be TDF too.  Someone said in the cafe that the thrill of the chase often keeps her going and I would have to agree with that comment!

Kate - I don't think I have an envious personality but boy, looking at your pic of your flowers from your own garden is getting me close to feeling envious of you!  How lucky you are to have such gorgeous flowers at this time of year.  We have close to a foot of snow on the ground after Monday's storm!

Vigee - that's awful about Mortdecai.  I am like you.  I have no patience for wasting my time watching something terrible.  Will make mental note never to watch that movie!

MrsO (again) - can you take a pick with your Comme scarf?  I have not purchased it yet (don't ask me what I'm waiting for as I don't have a good answer for that) so I could use an enabler!

Xiang - yum your meal sounds scrumptious!  I also love ginger beer, alcohoic or non-alcolholic!

Hi FabF!!!


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm late to the cafe today!  Had a long lunch with a lovely new friend at a really hip restaurant: that was the highlight of my day!  The runner up highlight was that I managed to fix the snags in my CSGMs tonight.  I didn't do a perfect job (so I won't be applying to be a seamstress anytime soon) but I'm thrilled with the result.
> 
> MrsO - I've been toying with the Victoria. How about that as a travel/work bag?  Looking on line I see that the Victoria is often well priced after market.  An HAC would be TDF too.  Someone said in the cafe that the thrill of the chase often keeps her going and I would have to agree with that comment!
> 
> Kate - I don't think I have an envious personality but boy, looking at your pic of your flowers from your own garden is getting me close to feeling envious of you!  How lucky you are to have such gorgeous flowers at this time of year.  We have close to a foot of snow on the ground after Monday's storm!
> 
> Vigee - that's awful about Mortdecai.  I am like you.  I have no patience for wasting my time watching something terrible.  Will make mental note never to watch that movie!
> 
> MrsO (again) - can you take a pick with your Comme scarf?  I have not purchased it yet (don't ask me what I'm waiting for as I don't have a good answer for that) so I could use an enabler!
> 
> Xiang - yum your meal sounds scrumptious!  I also love ginger beer, alcohoic or non-alcolholic!
> 
> Hi FabF!!!




Your wish is my command &#128515; I posted it in the Spring thread earlier. I'll take a look at the Victoria. Congrats on fixing your snags, I'm getting good with some practice and a busier pattern makes it easier!


----------



## Jadeite

Hello ladies! Sounds like some very cold weather for some of you? 
Fab, I cannot imagine minus 20 is any fun....this is Celsius right?

MrsOwen, what are those lovely roses? Are they real? You made them?

Vigee, walking out of the movie this early....well that says a lot how bad it was. 

Someone mentioned Persian food? What is it like? Any belly dancing comes with it? 

Hope everyone is having a reasonably good day.


----------



## Mindi B

Hello, all!  I'm in a corner of the cafe, surreptitiously pouring the contents of a small silver flask into my coffee.  One of those days/weeks/months.  But it's great to listen to the cafe chat and look at the pretty pictures.  Jadeite, hello!  I think of you often and have enormous admiration for you, making such a major life change on your own.  I hope you are finding things to enjoy in your new situation and aren't too lonely for family, friends, and dogs.  Those amazing flowers that MrsO posted are cake decorations that she made out of gum paste!!  Can you believe how realistic they are?


----------



## Jadeite

Gum paste flowers? That sounds like a lot of work, steady hands and very good eyesight. 

Mindi! Any eye candy at the cafe...?


----------



## Mindi B

There's a guy in the corner typing on an iPad who's pretty cute.  But he has a goatee.    I am wary of hipster facial hair.
Maybe I'd better stop with the flask.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ladies, just pop in to say hi. Here is the photo of some cute animals not far from our house.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, just pop in to say hi. Here is the photo of some cute animals not far from our house.



Good morning, ladies!

*xiangxiang*, a llama farm near your house? Amazing!!! 

*Mindi*, yes, not in to hipster facial hair either, although that could change at any minute, lol. 

*MrsJDS*, sounds like you had a great lunch with a new friend ~ what fun. Congrats on getting that snag out of your CSGM.

*MrsO*, thanks for posting the pic of your new CW. It looks great on you!

*kate*, definitely need more flowers in my life 

Had dinner out last night with my youngest DD at the restaurant, Salt Air in Venice. Great vibe, totally packed and good food ~ I make it a point to have one-on-one time with each of my DDs while I am here. This was so much fun!

Hope that everyone is having a great day.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, a llama farm near your house? Amazing!!!
> 
> *Mindi*, yes, not in to hipster facial hair either, although that could change at any minute, lol.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, sounds like you had a great lunch with a new friend ~ what fun. Congrats on getting that snag out of your CSGM.
> 
> *MrsO*, thanks for posting the pic of your new CW. It looks great on you!
> 
> *kate*, definitely need more flowers in my life
> 
> Had dinner out last night with my youngest DD at the restaurant, Salt Air in Venice. Great vibe, totally packed and good food ~ I make it a point to have one-on-one time with each of my DDs while I am here. This was so much fun!
> 
> Hope that everyone is having a great day.



*Vigee*, they are alpacas I believe but it's not really a farm as those are the only three of them we can see. Totally different colours and so so cute! Maybe the owners are just starting out to keep them.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, they are alpacas I believe but it's not really a farm as those are the only three of them we can see. Totally different colours and so so cute! Maybe the owners are just starting out to keep them.



*xiangxiang*, alpacas? Shows how much I know!


----------



## katekluet

Here you go, Vigee....DD used to specialize in these camelids and I love the beautiful eyes and cute faces of the alpacas


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, alpacas? Shows how much I know!





katekluet said:


> Here you go, Vigee....DD used to specialize in these camelids and I love the beautiful eyes and cute faces of the alpacas



Vigee, you are not alone! At first I thought they were llamas too!  but good job my SO was there and he said they were alpacas. But they are quite similar but just like miniature lamas. 

kate, I love their cute little faces!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> There's a guy in the corner typing on an iPad who's pretty cute.  But he has a goatee.    I am wary of hipster facial hair.
> Maybe I'd better stop with the flask.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, a llama farm near your house? Amazing!!!
> 
> *Mindi*, yes, not in to hipster facial hair either, although that could change at any minute, lol.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, sounds like you had a great lunch with a new friend ~ what fun. Congrats on getting that snag out of your CSGM.
> 
> *MrsO*, thanks for posting the pic of your new CW. It looks great on you!
> 
> *kate*, definitely need more flowers in my life
> 
> Had dinner out last night with my youngest DD at the restaurant, Salt Air in Venice. Great vibe, totally packed and good food ~ I make it a point to have one-on-one time with each of my DDs while I am here. This was so much fun!
> 
> Hope that everyone is having a great day.



No hipster facial hair for me either, thanks very much!  have you seen Gary Lineker recently?


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, just pop in to say hi. Here is the photo of some cute animals not far from our house.




Indeed! Were they roaming freely? Could you coax them to stroll over to your house?


----------



## Suncatcher

katekluet said:


> Here you go, Vigee....DD used to specialize in these camelids and I love the beautiful eyes and cute faces of the alpacas



Kate - thanks for this slide deck!! Who would have thought I would learn about the difference between llamas and alpacas in an H forum?!?

Xiangxiang - love your furry alpaca neighbours!  I could look at them all day.


----------



## Suncatcher

Mindi - I hope your week improves and you won't have to flask it at the coffee shop!  Btw we are getting wine service at Starbucks this fall I hear ...

MrsO - great enabling shot!! It looks fab on you and with the CDC it looks so fierce!  Thanks for sharing. I do have to grab one before my price increase. 

Vigee - yes I was proud of myself for fixing the snag. I feel like at least if I get snags I can do something about it instead of lamenting about the snags!  I am so with you on the one to one time with the kids. I take a yearly trip with DS to a city of his choosing (2014 was LA; this year will be NYC) and once DD is old enough I will do the same with her. You must be sad to leave!  When do you see DDs again?

Jadeite - bet you don't see alpacas where you live!  Did you move from a big city to another big city?!?

Busy day today. Did some continuing education work this morning as part of my yearly requirements and had some appointments this afternoon. Decide to shovel a small area where the shovelers missed (and as a result our mailman has gone on "strike" until we shovel the patch) after the snow storm and hurt my back!  So I'm resting up tonight!


----------



## Fabfashion

Hi everyone!  Typed a long post yesterday and then lost it. Boohoo. Have been carrying my K35 for 2 days in a row. This this the RC one that I've only carried 3 times before. Love the shoulder strap but am not loving how hard it is to get in and out even with the straps fastened on the inside. Mine is a retourne and I originally thought it'd be a great day to day bag. May be I need practice but I find I need 2 hands to close the bag. In hindsight I think I'd be better off with a 28 sellier and use it as a formal-ish bag. How are you ladies finding your Kelly?

Had an amazing gastronomical experience yesterday. My gracious and charming new friend introduced me to a new coastal Italian restaurant with mouthwatering dishes. A glass of syrah hit just the right spot. Wish I had room for dessert. 

Jadeite, have you found a gym/yoga classes yet? You were asking about eye candy. Not sure if you saw MrsO's new scarf, xiangxiang's ring and MrsJDS' black box Egee, Vigee's CSGM? All stunning! Have you checked out H in your new city? I heard it's expensive but may be fun just to look. And please let us know how ridiculous the prices are so may be we won't feel so bad about the price increase here in NA. 

Kate, your orchids are beautiful!  I used to grow them at our last condo over 15+ years ago now. Our study faced south and got the sun all day. When I had the doors closed, it'd be really warm in the room then I let it cool off at night. There were always several in blooms. One time 10 bloomed at once including 2 fussy cataleyas. Since we moved to our current house, they rarely flowered. The temperature is too constant. I edited out all except for a couple. Sad really. 

Vigee, that's so sweet to have special time with each DD. I'd like to do that with ours too. Right now we travel in packs. Both DH and I have to go together or each DD will run off in opposite directions. Lol. Sorry to hear the movie was so bad. I saw the preview and thought it looked weird but was hoping it wasn't so bad since JD is in it. 

Mindi, are you still eating mostly air? I may join you shortly. I'm walking more but no change in weight and our Hawaii trip is coming up next month. I may need to wear a bathrobe instead of a bathing suit. 

MrsJDS, sorry to hear about your back. Take it easy. I only tried shoveling once and after doing 1/2 our drive way, I gave up and never touched a shovel again. Now it's DH's domain. He has 2 snowblowers and seems to enjoy doing it. Have you tried making the almond milk yet? Congrats on fixing the snag, bravo! 

MrsOwen, xiangxiang and etoile, I got to 11k steps last Monday. I took the train to work so all the walking to and from the station, etc got the steps way up. Of course, I drove the last 2 days so it's averaging at around 6 K. MrsO, I think my milestone may have to be averaging 8K/day on a weekly basis. Not even sure I can reach that but then if it's too easy, I'm probably not doing enough. I'll have to walk all though my lunch to make it to 9 or 10K and won't have any time to eat lunch (may be that's the trick?). 

Xiangxiang, your new neighbours are too cute. That's a bummer about the gym, it sounds so posh. May be there's a similar one nearby?

Thanks, Kate, for sharing the info on the differences between alpaca and llama. Saw Llamas at a petting zoo with DDs last summer. Somehow they were not as soft as the sweater. 

MrsOwen, how goes your master bath project? Did you find new tiles that you like?

Good night all.


----------



## Fabfashion

Kate, noticed on another thread that you just got a new bag. Congrats!  Which color/HW is it? Please share pics. I'd love to know how it handles (the flap--opening and closing) compared to a Chanel flap or Chanel Boy.


----------



## katekluet

Alpaca yarn is wonderful to knit with, too...very warm.
FabF, those cymbidium orchids are outdoor plants here in California...very easy to grow.
Mrs. JDS, I hope your back heals quickly, take good care. 
FabF,I find my Kelly difficult to get in and out of also, I can imagine if you have your girls along that it is even trickier. Trying to get used to it as I love the bag. 
MrsJDS, any good tips on the snags? I got mine reduced so it does not show on the zebra stripes but it is not perfect, it was a long snag.....
OK! Busted, FabF....I have admired the Roulis and was just reading TPf and someone said they were on H,com.....well the color and leather looked great,,,,so I took a chance, have not really seen one IRL....will see how I like it, at least it can be returned....but I think it may be quite a good everyday under the radar bag.


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> Alpaca yarn is wonderful to knit with, too...very warm.
> FabF, those cymbidium orchids are outdoor plants here in California...very easy to grow.
> Mrs. JDS, I hope your back heals quickly, take good care.
> FabF,I find my Kelly difficult to get in and out of also, I can imagine if you have your girls along that it is even trickier. Trying to get used to it as I love the bag.
> MrsJDS, any good tips on the snags? I got mine reduced so it does not show on the zebra stripes but it is not perfect, it was a long snag.....
> OK! Busted, FabF....I have admired the Roulis and was just reading TPf and someone said they were on H,com.....well the color and leather looked great,,,,so I took a chance, have not really seen one IRL....will see how I like it, at least it can be returned....but I think it may be quite a good everyday under the radar bag.


Many congrats, Kate! Can't wait to see mod shots when you receive it. I think Roulis is very elegant and chic yet very wearable. You'll get so much use out of it. I think it's one of those bags that people will stop you to ask about. 

I could never get the cymbidium to flower.  Our weather is too cold to leave them outside and the indoors is not optimal. I have better luck with phalaenopsis--unfortunately not in my current house. Particularly love cataleyas but only had them bloom once in the 5 years I had them. They were so fragrant though. My granpa had an outdoor greenhouse with 100s of orchids. He'd water them at 4 pm every afternoon. The one I liked the best was the ballerina slipper, so dainty. Never try growing it here though.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Indeed! Were they roaming freely? Could you coax them to stroll over to your house?



I wish I could *Jadeite*! But unfortunately (or fortunately for their owners) they were kept in a very big field with fence.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Kate - thanks for this slide deck!! Who would have thought I would learn about the difference between llamas and alpacas in an H forum?!?
> 
> Xiangxiang - love your furry alpaca neighbours!  I could look at them all day.



I could too dear *MrsJDS*! I too, am amazed how much we learn on this forum!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Hi everyone!  Typed a long post yesterday and then lost it. Boohoo. Have been carrying my K35 for 2 days in a row. This this the RC one that I've only carried 3 times before. Love the shoulder strap but am not loving how hard it is to get in and out even with the straps fastened on the inside. Mine is a retourne and I originally thought it'd be a great day to day bag. May be I need practice but I find I need 2 hands to close the bag. In hindsight I think I'd be better off with a 28 sellier and use it as a formal-ish bag. How are you ladies finding your Kelly?
> 
> Had an amazing gastronomical experience yesterday. My gracious and charming new friend introduced me to a new coastal Italian restaurant with mouthwatering dishes. A glass of syrah hit just the right spot. Wish I had room for dessert.
> 
> MrsOwen, xiangxiang and etoile, I got to 11k steps last Monday. I took the train to work so all the walking to and from the station, etc got the steps way up. Of course, I drove the last 2 days so it's averaging at around 6 K. MrsO, I think my milestone may have to be averaging 8K/day on a weekly basis. Not even sure I can reach that but then if it's too easy, I'm probably not doing enough. I'll have to walk all though my lunch to make it to 9 or 10K and won't have any time to eat lunch (may be that's the trick?).
> 
> Xiangxiang, your new neighbours are too cute. That's a bummer about the gym, it sounds so posh. May be there's a similar one nearby?
> 
> Thanks, Kate, for sharing the info on the differences between alpaca and llama. Saw Llamas at a petting zoo with DDs last summer. Somehow they were not as soft as the sweater.



*Fabfashion*, I have a kelly sellier 28 and it's just as hard to close as anything. Remember sellier is very stiff so I really doubt it will be easier compared to your retourne. I don't fasten the straps, just the turn lock. And I find it easier if I have it on my shoulder and use one hand to hold the bag then the other hand to close / open the turn lock. Otherwise I find the nearest place where I can set it down and do it that way. I think you just need a bit practise and it will get easier. 

I love Italian food too! 

Well done to your 11k! that's not bad at all! As for my gym, there is another very posh one but it's just a bit too far to get to from my office. So I took the plunge and joined a gym where people actually go to exercise and it's literally 3 mins walk from my building. I took a 4-month program so I can try it out. Will have my personally training session starting next week. We shall see. 

I have never seen a llama in real life! Can llama wool been made to sweater too?


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> Alpaca yarn is wonderful to knit with, too...very warm.
> FabF, those cymbidium orchids are outdoor plants here in California...very easy to grow.
> Mrs. JDS, I hope your back heals quickly, take good care.
> FabF,I find my Kelly difficult to get in and out of also, I can imagine if you have your girls along that it is even trickier. Trying to get used to it as I love the bag.
> MrsJDS, any good tips on the snags? I got mine reduced so it does not show on the zebra stripes but it is not perfect, it was a long snag.....
> OK! Busted, FabF....I have admired the Roulis and was just reading TPf and someone said they were on H,com.....well the color and leather looked great,,,,so I took a chance, have not really seen one IRL....will see how I like it, at least it can be returned....but I think it may be quite a good everyday under the radar bag.



*kate*, congrats to your new bag!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Vigee, you are not alone! At first I thought they were llamas too!  but good job my SO was there and he said they were alpacas. But they are quite similar but just like miniature lamas.
> 
> kate, I love their cute little faces!




Morning ladies!!! 

Going to read back over the posts that I missed yesterday, but first I must say that I learn something new here at the cafe every day ~ llamas and alpacas, they look similar but are oh so different. 

Thanks *xiangxiang* and *kate*!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Fabfashion*, I have a kelly sellier 28 and it's just as hard to close as anything. Remember sellier is very stiff so I really doubt it will be easier compared to your retourne. I don't fasten the straps, just the turn lock. And I find it easier if I have it on my shoulder and use one hand to hold the bag then the other hand to close / open the turn lock. Otherwise I find the nearest place where I can set it down and do it that way. I think you just need a bit practise and it will get easier.
> 
> I love Italian food too!
> 
> Well done to your 11k! that's not bad at all! As for my gym, there is another very posh one but it's just a bit too far to get to from my office. So I took the plunge and joined a gym where people actually go to exercise and it's literally 3 mins walk from my building. I took a 4-month program so I can try it out. Will have my personally training session starting next week. We shall see.
> 
> I have never seen a llama in real life! Can llama wool been made to sweater too?


Hi xiangxiang, I read up some more about these cute animals. Apparently, alpaca was wool for the gods. Both wool is soft but alpaca is finer. I think llamas is quite smart and I read somewhere that they can help guard herds but may be I mixed that up with something else. 



> History has documented that alpaca was a fiber of the Gods, only available to Royalty. It was too good for the common folk to wear. Now, alpacas and llamas are being raised in the USA and providing quality alpaca and llama fiber for garments being worn by, yes...even us "common folk"!
> 
> Alpaca and llama fiber is hollow, making it lightweight and quite warm. Alpaca fiber is generally finer and softer than llama wool, although llamas are being bred now specifically for finer fiber and many llama fleeces rival some alpaca for softness and quality.



Congrats on joining a gym! I bet you'll be super buff in no time especially with a personal trainer.


----------



## MSO13

Hi everyone! Trying to catch up. 

*Kate!* Congrats on the Roulis, I adore that bag. I've tried white clemence and some kind of natural leather before but I have my heart set on a gray shade. I bet you will love it, it's so under the radar and versatile. Can't wait to see pics!

*Fab,* glad you had a fabulous lunch! 

*Xiangxiang,* congrats on joining the gym!


I just learned so much about alpaca/llamas. An acquaintance keeps them and dyes the wool for sale. 

I'm a bit cranky today. My industry can be very catty and it's sad to see adult women acting like middle schoolers but I'm dealing with some drama that's distracting. I just need to focus on my clients and work and try to rise above it but it's hard. 

In the mean time, I hope everyone is having a great day! I managed my workout again today but the side effect is that I'm super hungry but trying to "eat air" to get the weight loss going again.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Hi xiangxiang, I read up some more about these cute animals. Apparently, alpaca was wool for the gods. Both wool is soft but alpaca is finer. I think llamas is quite smart and I read somewhere that they can help guard herds but may be I mixed that up with something else.
> 
> Congrats on joining a gym! I bet you'll be super buff in no time especially with a personal trainer.





MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi everyone! Trying to catch up.
> 
> *Kate!* Congrats on the Roulis, I adore that bag. I've tried white clemence and some kind of natural leather before but I have my heart set on a gray shade. I bet you will love it, it's so under the radar and versatile. Can't wait to see pics!
> 
> *Fab,* glad you had a fabulous lunch!
> 
> *Xiangxiang,* congrats on joining the gym!
> 
> 
> I just learned so much about alpaca/llamas. An acquaintance keeps them and dyes the wool for sale.
> 
> I'm a bit cranky today. My industry can be very catty and it's sad to see adult women acting like middle schoolers but I'm dealing with some drama that's distracting. I just need to focus on my clients and work and try to rise above it but it's hard.
> 
> In the mean time, I hope everyone is having a great day! I managed my workout again today but the side effect is that I'm super hungry but trying to "eat air" to get the weight loss going again.



Fabfashion and MrsOwen, I went to the gym today and spent 15 mins on the cross trainer and 5 mins rowing machine and I was tired already! I am so not fit! So I am going to gradually increase the work out time. But even with just 20 mins, I feel my back is better already! Amazing really. Will go to LBT class tomorrow. This gym also does hardcore Team GB Olympics athletes training. I think I will die in that class!

MrsOwen, you are doing the right thing on focus on your clients! Life is too short for catty drama!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fab, the quote on alpaca wool is fascinating reading!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies,

Just came back home from running errands for four hours, having a brief break and thought that I would check in at the cafe.  

Dieted and ate air all day yesterday until 8pm last night when I made my eldest DD spaghetti with red sauce and naturally had some, too. Bad move on my part as my weight is up, up, up!
Am going back to the air diet today, lol.  Resuming the gym when I get back to the East Coast as my DDs are taking time off from work to spend their days with me. No time to go to the gym at all but that's okay. The time with my DDs is so valuable to me.

Congrats, *kate* for buying a Roulis! That is great news and enjoy it ~ please post pics after you receive it.  

*MrsO*, sorry about the catty behavior and it's ramifications. Ugh, how I hate that and your best strategy is to rise above it. 

*xiangxiang*, congrats on joining a gym and your first session! That is exciting and I must follow your lead next week. 

This afternoon, we are heading over to the local mall and looking at shoes and make-up. Just looking, ladies, just looking. Bloomies and Sephora, watch out!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi Ladies!

All this talk of air diets and working out makes me want to contribute my two cents worth. I can't believe I use this as a diet trick but when I feel like grazing but I have no reason to, I drink black coffee.  I don't like drinking coffee with anything in it from a taste perspective and from a caloric perspective black coffee is the best. So when the 3 o'clock munchies hit me, I drink my coffee. I also subscribe to the air diet too in a pinch!  I actually think to lose weight one has to feel hungry. 

Xiang - congrats on making it to the gym. Small steps are important steps. Working out with a trainer will be great too. 

Vigee - enjoy your last days with your DDs!  A day shopping with them sounds like a perfect day in my opinion!!!  Any great restaurant meals planned for the last few days?

MrsO - awful re drama. Good for you for trying to rise above it. It is so hard to do when the air is poisonous but being the bigger person (and not stooping low) will always make you feel better. How is your course going?


----------



## Suncatcher

Kate - congrats on your roulis!  I would love to hear your thoughts on it and see a mod pic - hopefully you love it and won't send it back. What colour did you get?  

FabF - I echo your thoughts about the Kelly, that it is hard to get in and out of it. I still carry it though, but not in the winter as mine is a 32 and does not fit my winter hat and gloves. I wear it as Xiangxiang does, ie just fastening it with the turn lock. I open and close it with two hands. Yes, agreed it is not practical with little kiddies but for the work day it is fine.  Try carrying it for a week and see how it goes. You might get used to it!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*MrsJDS*, Totally agree with you about the hunger pains and losing weight. Every time my stomach growls, I think, "Great, I'm losing inches and pounds!". That's how I lost 15 lbs, lol. Going to try your tip about coffee at 3pm, that is when my energy runs out. Also, I know better than to eat at 8pm at night, especially while trying to lose weight. Nothing after 6pm is my motto when dieting. 

As far as opening and closing a K, I rest it on my upper thigh and need two hands to do it. It definitely isn't a tote bag but I love it.


----------



## Suncatcher

Today I went to H to check out a few things and spent a long time there hanging with my SA. It is embarrassing how often I am there ... It is what happens when I live a 5 min drive from H! Tried on a berline and did not like it - it is not me. Tried on a 28 jypsiere and decided that I have no use for it. I did see a wallet that I didn't realize until this afternoon that I "needed" (LOL) but not in the colour that I want so the store will transfer the colour I want in. Will reveal when I get it.


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, Totally agree with you about the hunger pains and losing weight. Every time my stomach growls, I think, "Great, I'm losing inches and pounds!". That's how I lost 15 lbs, lol. Going to try your tip about coffee at 3pm, that is when my energy runs out. Also, I know better than to eat at 8pm at night, especially while trying to lose weight. Nothing after 6pm is my motto when dieting.



Agreed - no snacking after dinner!!  The coffee tip really works!  It doesn't have to be coffee. Can be decaf or even tea. *Hugs* back to you!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Today I went to H to check out a few things and spent a long time there hanging with my SA. It is embarrassing how often I am there ... It is what happens when I live a 5 min drive from H! Tried on a berline and did not like it - it is not me. Tried on a 28 jypsiere and decided that I have no use for it.* I did see a wallet that I didn't realize until this afternoon that I "needed" (LOL) but not in the colour that I want so the store will transfer the colour I want in. Will reveal when I get it.*



*MrsJDS*, what a coincidence, I have been looking at H wallets, too and am currently undecided. Will be waiting for your reveal!


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, what a coincidence, I have been looking at H wallets, too and am currently undecided. Will be waiting for your reveal!



Vigee - which wallet(s) are you considering?  I have a bearn and I love it. 

By the way I forgot to mention congrats on scoring a black rodeo!!!! Lucky you . What size is it?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Vigee - which wallet(s) are you considering?  I have a bearn and I love it.
> 
> By the way I forgot to mention congrats on scoring a black rodeo!!!! Lucky you . What size is it?



*MrsJDS*, thanks, will pick up my black PM rodeo next week from H, the morning after I get back to the East Coast. I like the PM size only, the other ones are too large for me.  

Have been looking at all of the H wallets ~ wallets are one of the few items that I am REALLY hard on and not sure that it makes sense for me to spend on H SLGs. So, I am looking but not 100% sold on this idea.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi Vigee - I'm really hard on my wallet as well and I have a lot of stuff in my silk fourbi. So my Epsom bearn has been scratched up by my keys. It was a gift from DH so buying an H wallet was not on my radar at all. I used to have a lamb skin Chanel wallet purchased a dozen years ago and it completely stretched out such that all my cards fell out. (It was $500 at the time - who knows how much it is today!). Bought DH an LV wallet in epi leather last year for his bday when the H wallet I bought for him did not work out. Have to say that the LV wallet was 1/3 of the price, is monogrammed and seems indestructible!  (And I got great service there too.). My one and only experience ever at LV.


----------



## katekluet

You are all such a good inspiration to stay on a diet and get that exercise in....next week I can really return to both full force. 
FabF, the lady slipper is my very favorite orchid also, especially with the long twisting tendrils...did your grandfather  grow those? The light is so important for them to be happy and we must have the right light here...lots of glass. 
Mrs.O, I so sympathize with your work drama....keep reminding your self not to give it any more energy than it deserves! It can take on a life of its own I speak as one who used to manage groups of very independent people. Hope it settles down quickly.
Vigee, sounds like you are having such great times with your DDs...
XiangXiang, congrats on signing up for the workout place, good luck with your efforts...feeling better already is a good incentive to continue.
I will report on the Roulis when it arrives and post some pics...it is H Rouge and permabrass  hardware. The Rouge H looks very different on different leathers, this is a matte calf called sombrero, have any of you seen it in real life?
I was looking at wallets today too! Hope to check them out at the Las Vegas gathering,


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Hi Vigee - I'm really hard on my wallet as well and I have a lot of stuff in my silk fourbi. So my Epsom bearn has been scratched up by my keys. It was a gift from DH so buying an H wallet was not on my radar at all. I used to have a lamb skin Chanel wallet purchased a dozen years ago and it completely stretched out such that all my cards fell out. (It was $500 at the time - who knows how much it is today!). Bought DH an LV wallet in epi leather last year for his bday when the H wallet I bought for him did not work out. Have to say that the LV wallet was 1/3 of the price, is monogrammed and seems indestructible!  (And I got great service there too.). My one and only experience ever at LV.



*MrsJDS*, have an LV wallet right now that is virtually indestructible and in great condition. Why would I even consider getting another wallet, lol? Good to read your review about your Chanel wallet even if it is negative. Chanel is always on my radar but I have not succumbed to that temptation!


----------



## Fabfashion

Too lazy to cook so we're at Boston Pizza. DDs seem to enjoy themselves chewing down pizza, spaghetti and M&Ms sundae. 

MrsO, hope your day's gotten better. Don't let it get you down. 

Vigee and MrsJDS, if I even think of the word diet I start thinking of food all the time and then I eat more and gain weight. 

Kate, my grandpa has a few ballerina slippers but even they didn't bloom too frequently but his cataleyas did very well. I can still smell their fragrance. 

MrsJDS, which wallet style did you get? I'm thinking that I may get a Ulysse mm but I have a leather LV one from the mens line that I rarely use. It's the same color as prune/burgundy but I wouldn't mind a pop color Ulysse. 

I tried using the Kelly with the straps opened today and it was a bit easier or may be I'm slowly getting used to it. I'll stick it out a few more days. Love the RC color though--definitely chased the winter blahs away. 

Xiangxiang, I figured if I have a sellier, I'd only use it for a more formal function and won't need to open/close often.


----------



## MSO13

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the kind words yesterday, I'm feeling a bit better due to you guys and a long lunch with a girlfriend also in my industry. A much needed vent sesh! 

All the wallet talk has me daydreaming of my gator Bearn which I hope to own someday in Bordeaux. My SA did put it on my podium list but I think it's several years away. Or at least I hope it is, that might be a nice gift on my next milestone Bday in two years. 

I think I know what you guys will say but I'll ask it anyway. For you experienced bag hunters, I have dreamed of a slightly beat up natural saddle leather, blind stamped with GHW HAC in size 36. I have never seen one of these available online. There's been a few 32cm HAC, many 30B and 35B at all kinds of prices for all kinds of condition, some of them really rough but still pricey. I realize it's a rare bag. There's a very tempting specimen from a long time TPF er who know the goods on natural leather but it's a 35B. Do I jump on this one or wait and see if the right one finds me someday? 

I'm also trying to wait it out a little to make sure that I'm not just jumping on this out of boredom or because there's nothing new on my horizon for a little while.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I found my dream car today at the Philadelphia Auto Show:  a 1946 Cadillac.  All I need is a shiny Bordeaux Croc with diamond hardware to share the front seat.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Another:


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks for the kind words yesterday, I'm feeling a bit better due to you guys and a long lunch with a girlfriend also in my industry. A much needed vent sesh!
> 
> All the wallet talk has me daydreaming of my gator Bearn which I hope to own someday in Bordeaux. My SA did put it on my podium list but I think it's several years away. Or at least I hope it is, that might be a nice gift on my next milestone Bday in two years.
> 
> I think I know what you guys will say but I'll ask it anyway. For you experienced bag hunters, I have dreamed of a slightly beat up natural saddle leather, blind stamped with GHW HAC in size 36. I have never seen one of these available online. There's been a few 32cm HAC, many 30B and 35B at all kinds of prices for all kinds of condition, some of them really rough but still pricey. I realize it's a rare bag. There's a very tempting specimen from a long time TPF er who know the goods on natural leather but it's a 35B. Do I jump on this one or wait and see if the right one finds me someday?
> 
> I'm also trying to wait it out a little to make sure that I'm not just jumping on this out of boredom or because there's nothing new on my horizon for a little while.


MrsO, glad you're feeling better and now you'll go into the weekend with a happier mood. Is there a particular reason you prefer a HAC (size, handle, shape, etc.)? I have a 32 HAC and I don't find it hugely different than my 35B and the capacity is about the same. One is a bit taller and narrower, and the other is a bit wider and shorter but not really noticeable even to me. I know some folks prefer HACs because of the taller shape and some Bs for longer handles.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> I found my dream car today at the Philadelphia Auto Show:  a 1946 Cadillac.  All I need is a shiny Bordeaux Croc with diamond hardware to share the front seat.


Thanks for the pics, Madam. What a beautiful car. They don't make them like they used to that's for sure. Did you take her home? This and a bordeaux croc with diamond HW anything--I'll faint.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks for the pics, Madam. What a beautiful car. They don't make them like they used to that's for sure. Did you take her home? This and a bordeaux croc with diamond HW anything--I'll faint.



Hi, Fabfashion!
Sadly, the car wasn't for sale.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Fabfashion!
> Sadly, the car wasn't for sale.


Aww...bummer!

How about one of these instead?

Anyone know which bag the lady in the middle pic is carrying--Dalvi? What about the travel bags


----------



## Suncatcher

Madam - the car looks so cool. It would turn heads!  Doing a three point turn in that car, however, might require more like 20 turns!  You got me thinking whether there are any croc colours that are not divine. Even colours I would not gravitate towards in regular leather look so special in croc. 

I was at H again today. Looked more closely at the swatch book for spring. The colours are very muddy and yellow tone-ish with the exception of blue atoll and rose Sakura. There were some lovely darker colours like blue marine that are only available in croc. As a result I did not request any bag in any of spring's seasonal colours and it looks like I will be waiting in all likelihood until next year for my BE bag. So I decided to pick up a dogon wallet in BE instead in advance of the price increase to hold me over until next year. I like the dogon: it is the perfect travel wallet as it is deep enough to hold my passport. It is quite large so not a great everyday wallet (I use a bearn as an every day wallet). I can circulate a pic sometime this weekend. I am officially on Ban Island!   I had intended to stop shopping after my BB CSGM but in the last couple of weeks picked up an egee and now the dogon unexpectedly ...

MrsO - the HAC sounds like a fab idea. If I were in your shoes I would hold off for the HAC. I also have a feeling the HAC is more you than the B. We all need an H project to keep us from going into the store, right?!?

Last night I went to the symphony. I have season's tickets.  Emmanuel Ax was playing as well as this 20 something wunderkid. I don't normally give standing ovations but this young man blew me away!  My friend and I were talking about how the symphony is in trouble. It has a hard time attracting anyone younger than 50 or Asian (in his words).  We spent the car ride home talking about the reasons for it but I think it has to do with people not feeling like they "understand" classical music, which can be hard if one did not grow up listening to it or playing an instrument. All very interesting.


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> Aww...bummer!
> 
> How about one of these instead?
> 
> Anyone know which bag the lady in the middle pic is carrying--Dalvi? What about the travel bags



I think the Dalvy is a small bag. I would love one but it is only available on the reseller market.


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> I found my dream car today at the Philadelphia Auto Show:  a 1946 Cadillac.  All I need is a shiny Bordeaux Croc with diamond hardware to share the front seat.




Gorgeous Madam B! Hope you had a great time at the show!


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> MrsO, glad you're feeling better and now you'll go into the weekend with a happier mood. Is there a particular reason you prefer a HAC (size, handle, shape, etc.)? I have a 32 HAC and I don't find it hugely different than my 35B and the capacity is about the same. One is a bit taller and narrower, and the other is a bit wider and shorter but not really noticeable even to me. I know some folks prefer HACs because of the taller shape and some Bs for longer handles.




Hi Fab, it's the taller proportions of the HAC that interest me. It's good to know that they're about the same capacity and you don't notice a big difference. 32 is much more available on the resale market than the 36cm. 



MrsJDS said:


> Madam - the car looks so cool. It would turn heads!  Doing a three point turn in that car, however, might require more like 20 turns!  You got me thinking whether there are any croc colours that are not divine. Even colours I would not gravitate towards in regular leather look so special in croc.
> 
> 
> 
> I was at H again today. Looked more closely at the swatch book for spring. The colours are very muddy and yellow tone-ish with the exception of blue atoll and rose Sakura. There were some lovely darker colours like blue marine that are only available in croc. As a result I did not request any bag in any of spring's seasonal colours and it looks like I will be waiting in all likelihood until next year for my BE bag. So I decided to pick up a dogon wallet in BE instead in advance of the price increase to hold me over until next year. I like the dogon: it is the perfect travel wallet as it is deep enough to hold my passport. It is quite large so not a great everyday wallet (I use a bearn as an every day wallet). I can circulate a pic sometime this weekend. I am officially on Ban Island!   I had intended to stop shopping after my BB CSGM but in the last couple of weeks picked up an egee and now the dogon unexpectedly ...
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO - the HAC sounds like a fab idea. If I were in your shoes I would hold off for the HAC. I also have a feeling the HAC is more you than the B. We all need an H project to keep us from going into the store, right?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I went to the symphony. I have season's tickets.  Emmanuel Ax was playing as well as this 20 something wunderkid. I don't normally give standing ovations but this young man blew me away!  My friend and I were talking about how the symphony is in trouble. It has a hard time attracting anyone younger than 50 or Asian (in his words).  We spent the car ride home talking about the reasons for it but I think it has to do with people not feeling like they "understand" classical music, which can be hard if one did not grow up listening to it or playing an instrument. All very interesting.




Thanks MrsJDS, that's what I needed to hear. I love the more unusual and vintage vibe of the HAC. I'm starting to understand the thrill of the chase. 

My SIL is a classical musician and also works with string instruments and tells me that as an industry it does seems to be having a hard time attracting a new audience. My friends are all the age group that should be season ticket holders but we still go to rock shows instead. I love the ballet and theater but go rarely. Glad you enjoyed the symphony!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Gorgeous Madam B! Hope you had a great time at the show!



Thanks, MrsOwen3.  The show was fun.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I have a funny story.

My husband is a huge hockey and baseball fan, well all sports really. We have season tickets to the Washington Capitols and the Nationals. Late last year, I bought a Rouge H Halzan. I've been wearing to Caps games since I got it. And every time I wear the bag, the Caps win, including last night. Rouge H  is actually one of the team's colors and goes perfectly with my Winter Classic team jersey. I love watching hockey too. DD described it best, its fast and its violent.

DH and DS are going to the game tomorrow. DH jokingly asked me if he could take the bag. He also said he'd be happy to buy me another H bag if it would guarantee that the Nationals would win.

Showed DD the new birdie. He loved it. I told him that it's a combo Valentines Day and Mother's Day present. He said he'd forget my Mother's Day. Gotta love him!


----------



## katekluet

Fabfashion said:


> Aww...bummer!
> 
> How about one of these instead?
> 
> Anyone know which bag the lady in the middle pic is carrying--Dalvi? What about the travel bags


FabF, I recently got this same scarf at a consignment charity shop and rejuvenated it...love the designs and your colorway is so pretty.
Mrs.JDS interesting thoughts on the symphony....perhaps the loss of any music type exposure in many schools has also contributed...the concert sounds wonderful!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoupebirkin said:


> I have a funny story.
> 
> My husband is a huge hockey and baseball fan, well all sports really. We have season tickets to the Washington Capitols and the Nationals. Late last year, I bought a Rouge H Halzan. I've been wearing to Caps games since I got it. And every time I wear the bag, the Caps win, including last night. Rouge H  is actually one of the team's colors and goes perfectly with my Winter Classic team jersey. I love watching hockey too. DD described it best, its fast and its violent.
> 
> DH and DS are going to the game tomorrow. DH jokingly asked me if he could take the bag. He also said he'd be happy to buy me another H bag if it would guarantee that the Nationals would win.
> 
> Showed DD the new birdie. He loved it. I told him that it's a combo Valentines Day and Mother's Day present. He said he'd forget my Mother's Day. Gotta love him!



*EB*, your DH is a keeper! Great story and gotta love him. 

Hope that everyone has a wonderful Saturday.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> I have a funny story.
> 
> My husband is a huge hockey and baseball fan, well all sports really. We have season tickets to the Washington Capitols and the Nationals. Late last year, I bought a Rouge H Halzan. I've been wearing to Caps games since I got it. And every time I wear the bag, the Caps win, including last night. Rouge H  is actually one of the team's colors and goes perfectly with my Winter Classic team jersey. I love watching hockey too. DD described it best, its fast and its violent.
> 
> DH and DS are going to the game tomorrow. DH jokingly asked me if he could take the bag. He also said he'd be happy to buy me another H bag if it would guarantee that the Nationals would win.
> 
> Showed DD the new birdie. He loved it. I told him that it's a combo Valentines Day and Mother's Day present. He said he'd forget my Mother's Day. Gotta love him!


That's one lucky charm, EB. And your DH is so sweet.


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> FabF, I recently got this same scarf at a consignment charity shop and rejuvenated it...love the designs and your colorway is so pretty.
> Mrs.JDS interesting thoughts on the symphony....perhaps the loss of any music type exposure in many schools has also contributed...the concert sounds wonderful!


Thank you, Kate! Which cw is yours? Would love to see how you wear it. I haven't worn mine yet--need to figure out how to coordinate with my outfits since I don't have a lot of navy but may be I can wear it with a white outfit in the spring. Love vintage cars. Clive Cussler is one of my favorite authors. He loves vintage cars and always wove them into the story line.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Fab, it's the taller proportions of the HAC that interest me. It's good to know that they're about the same capacity and you don't notice a big difference. 32 is much more available on the resale market than the 36cm.
> 
> Thanks MrsJDS, that's what I needed to hear. I love the more unusual and vintage vibe of the HAC. I'm starting to understand the thrill of the chase.
> 
> My SIL is a classical musician and also works with string instruments and tells me that as an industry it does seems to be having a hard time attracting a new audience. My friends are all the age group that should be season ticket holders but we still go to rock shows instead. I love the ballet and theater but go rarely. Glad you enjoyed the symphony!



MrsO, I think HAC 36 will look fantastic and will hold a lot. I find it's easier to access my B35 because it's more shallow so it's perfect as a day to day tote. HAC 32 is deeper so I have to reach a tad farther to get things that sit at the bottom. My HAC is in epsom so I find it a bit more structured and lady like than my B in clemence. Your dream bag will come to you, don't give up!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *EB*, your DH is a keeper! Great story and gotta love him.
> 
> Hope that everyone has a wonderful Saturday.


Happy Saturday Vigee and to all the ladies! 

When are you heading east? Lots of snow for sure. May be consider hanging out with DDs a little longer?  

Any more shopping at H?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Saturday Vigee and to all the ladies!
> 
> When are you heading east? Lots of snow for sure. May be consider hanging out with DDs a little longer?
> 
> Any more shopping at H?



*FabF*, heading back to the East Coast on Tuesday and I just can't stay here any longer, lol. A month and a half away from home is plenty of time, quite a long vacation! Am already making plans to return to LA in April to get my fix of warm weather with my DDs.

Have not returned to the BH H store but my patient SA is waiting for me at home next week. Really feel like I don't need anything except my black rodeo charm and after seeing modeling pics here on a TPF thread of the Flamingo Party CSGM have opted against it. The FP CW 14 will not work for my closet and the design is a little too broad for me. So that one bites the dust unless I see it in a different CW that I really love.

*MrsO*, have been considering your dilemma regarding a HAC vs. a B35 and agree with *MrsJDS*, a HAC seems to be more your style. Fingers crossed that you find one that you love. It's all about the hunt with H!

We are having a leisurely day and getting a late start with our errands even though I have been since 4am. Tonight we will have dinner at Madeo and am looking forward to a great Italian meal. Am in the mood for their champagne risotto, it is so delicious.

What is everyone doing today?


----------



## katekluet

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you, Kate! Which cw is yours? Would love to see how you wear it. I haven't worn mine yet--need to figure out how to coordinate with my outfits since I don't have a lot of navy but may be I can wear it with a white outfit in the spring. Love vintage cars. Clive Cussler is one of my favorite authors. He loves vintage cars and always wove them into the story line.


FabF, here is my colorway...not my favorite but I like the reds...it was a super bargain at the shop and had a spot on it so I wanted to experiment with washing a scarf and rehabbing one without using my new ones...plus I love the styles of the twenties and thirties....I think the colors in yours are much prettier! I have not worn it yet but will snap a mod shot when I do.


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> I have a funny story.
> 
> My husband is a huge hockey and baseball fan, well all sports really. We have season tickets to the Washington Capitols and the Nationals. Late last year, I bought a Rouge H Halzan. I've been wearing to Caps games since I got it. And every time I wear the bag, the Caps win, including last night. Rouge H  is actually one of the team's colors and goes perfectly with my Winter Classic team jersey. I love watching hockey too. DD described it best, its fast and its violent.
> 
> DH and DS are going to the game tomorrow. DH jokingly asked me if he could take the bag. He also said he'd be happy to buy me another H bag if it would guarantee that the Nationals would win.
> 
> Showed DD the new birdie. He loved it. I told him that it's a combo Valentines Day and Mother's Day present. He said he'd forget my Mother's Day. Gotta love him!



This is a great story EB and I love your new birdie and your Dogon! It's lovely to see that your store "gets" you and found you things that were meant to be. Hope the Caps win and enjoy your Valentine B!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

Enjoying some lazy lounge time with the cats today and maybe a late dinner out with DH. I've decided to hold out for my dream HAC, I was just picturing it with Spring outfits and feeling rushed but as with most things H, the wait is on again. At least I'll be prepared if it pops up. 

I did buy a belt kit today from H.com, they weren't on my radar but I think it'll look great with my new J Brand high waisted trousers, a fitted shirt and a scarf. I got gold/black with a gold Constance buckle.  I'm also going to check in with my SA this week as it seems like Rose Gold CDCs are starting to get out there in boutiques and I would love one especially for Valentine's Day. Valentine's is a bit of a crazy time for me, that would be a great pick me up!

I'm seeing a real connection with stress and my weight loss. Despite tracking meticulously, using a food scale, workouts a few times this week I'm still not seeing a loss. I know I just need to hang in there and keep watching my food intake but it's frustrating. I'm going to try to get in a longer than normal workout today and tomorrow and see if that helps. 

Anyway, I hope everyone is having a fun weekend!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Madam - the car looks so cool. It would turn heads!  Doing a three point turn in that car, however, might require more like 20 turns!  You got me thinking whether there are any croc colours that are not divine. Even colours I would not gravitate towards in regular leather look so special in croc.
> 
> I was at H again today. Looked more closely at the swatch book for spring. The colours are very muddy and yellow tone-ish with the exception of blue atoll and rose Sakura. There were some lovely darker colours like blue marine that are only available in croc. As a result I did not request any bag in any of spring's seasonal colours and it looks like I will be waiting in all likelihood until next year for my BE bag. So I decided to pick up a dogon wallet in BE instead in advance of the price increase to hold me over until next year. I like the dogon: it is the perfect travel wallet as it is deep enough to hold my passport. It is quite large so not a great everyday wallet (I use a bearn as an every day wallet). I can circulate a pic sometime this weekend. I am officially on Ban Island!   I had intended to stop shopping after my BB CSGM but in the last couple of weeks picked up an egee and now the dogon unexpectedly ...
> 
> MrsO - the HAC sounds like a fab idea. If I were in your shoes I would hold off for the HAC. I also have a feeling the HAC is more you than the B. We all need an H project to keep us from going into the store, right?!?
> 
> Last night I went to the symphony. I have season's tickets.  Emmanuel Ax was playing as well as this 20 something wunderkid. I don't normally give standing ovations but this young man blew me away!  My friend and I were talking about how the symphony is in trouble. It has a hard time attracting anyone younger than 50 or Asian (in his words).  We spent the car ride home talking about the reasons for it but I think it has to do with people not feeling like they "understand" classical music, which can be hard if one did not grow up listening to it or playing an instrument. All very interesting.



Hi MrsJDS, can't wait to see your new Dogon wallet and in BE too. Cingrats!  I'm hearing from my friends who love operas that unfortunately they're facing the same challenge.


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> FabF, here is my colorway...not my favorite but I like the reds...it was a super bargain at the shop and had a spot on it so I wanted to experiment with washing a scarf and rehabbing one without using my new ones...plus I love the styles of the twenties and thirties....I think the colors in yours are much prettier! I have not worn it yet but will snap a mod shot when I do.



Kate, I love your color.  It's soft and pretty--perfect for spring. Mine is mostly white and navy and I'm not sure what I'll wear it with. I think I'll have a better luck with yours.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Enjoying some lazy lounge time with the cats today and maybe a late dinner out with DH. I've decided to hold out for my dream HAC, I was just picturing it with Spring outfits and feeling rushed but as with most things H, the wait is on again. At least I'll be prepared if it pops up.
> 
> I did buy a belt kit today from H.com, they weren't on my radar but I think it'll look great with my new J Brand high waisted trousers, a fitted shirt and a scarf. I got gold/black with a gold Constance buckle.  I'm also going to check in with my SA this week as it seems like Rose Gold CDCs are starting to get out there in boutiques and I would love one especially for Valentine's Day. Valentine's is a bit of a crazy time for me, that would be a great pick me up!
> 
> I'm seeing a real connection with stress and my weight loss. Despite tracking meticulously, using a food scale, workouts a few times this week I'm still not seeing a loss. I know I just need to hang in there and keep watching my food intake but it's frustrating. I'm going to try to get in a longer than normal workout today and tomorrow and see if that helps.
> 
> Anyway, I hope everyone is having a fun weekend!



MrsO, congrats on the new belt kit! Please share mod pic of your new belt and the J brand/shirt outfit when it arrives--sounds very chic. No belt of any kind for me. Since DDs arrived, my waist has totally disappeared. Not that I had a tiny waist to begin with. I guess I save money that way. Lol. 

Waiting for a HAC to come along will be more than well worth it. I know waiting is hard. I myself am terribly impatient. But it is so exciting when you find your dream bag! Curious to see which will come first--HAC or Kelly? 

I'm totally with you on the stress and weight loss, and would say boredom for me too. I find I mindlessly snack when I'm stressed (thinking it may give me a boost in energy) and when I'm bored at my desk. I stocked my desk with healthier snacks but ended up eating the 'whole' thing. It wasn't pretty and I felt like a glutton afterwards.
No change in weight for me but no gains either. Yesterday I hit nearly 11.5K steps but being at home today, I barely got to 3K. :shame:


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, heading back to the East Coast on Tuesday and I just can't stay here any longer, lol. A month and a half away from home is plenty of time, quite a long vacation! Am already making plans to return to LA in April to get my fix of warm weather with my DDs.
> 
> Have not returned to the BH H store but my patient SA is waiting for me at home next week. Really feel like I don't need anything except my black rodeo charm and after seeing modeling pics here on a TPF thread of the Flamingo Party CSGM have opted against it. The FP CW 14 will not work for my closet and the design is a little too broad for me. So that one bites the dust unless I see it in a different CW that I really love.
> 
> *MrsO*, have been considering your dilemma regarding a HAC vs. a B35 and agree with *MrsJDS*, a HAC seems to be more your style. Fingers crossed that you find one that you love. It's all about the hunt with H!
> 
> We are having a leisurely day and getting a late start with our errands even though I have been since 4am. Tonight we will have dinner at Madeo and am looking forward to a great Italian meal. Am in the mood for their champagne risotto, it is so delicious.
> 
> What is everyone doing today?



Hi Vigee, have a great dinner tonight! Champagne risotto sounds delish. Enjoy your last few days with your DDs. Good thing you're coming back in April--is that around the same time as the tPF's meet?

While I love a number of the SS15 designs, I found them a bit too busy for me. Because I'm so short, I tend to shy away from pieces that have too many things going on. Still thinking about the orange PdV occasionally and ladybaga has a beautiful red one too. I'll wait until I'm in Hawaii next month and visiting my SA there. We always have so much fun together. 

Just booked a Mediterranean cruise in September for our family. It'll be an early celebration for DH's big birthday. Our family friends are joining us too so it'll be fun and their only 11 years old DS loves our DDs so we'll have a built in playmate and babysitter.  No H where we'll be (well one in Rome but it's tiny and I doubt we'll stop in). Can't wait!

How has the weekend been for everyone?


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> MrsO, congrats on the new belt kit! Please share mod pic of your new belt and the J brand/shirt outfit when it arrives--sounds very chic. No belt of any kind for me. Since DDs arrived, my waist has totally disappeared. Not that I had a tiny waist to begin with. I guess I save money that way. Lol.
> 
> Waiting for a HAC to come along will be more than well worth it. I know waiting is hard. I myself am terribly impatient. But it is so exciting when you find your dream bag! Curious to see which will come first--HAC or Kelly?
> 
> I'm totally with you on the stress and weight loss, and would say boredom for me too. I find I mindlessly snack when I'm stressed (thinking it may give me a boost in energy) and when I'm bored at my desk. I stocked my desk with healthier snacks but ended up eating the 'whole' thing. It wasn't pretty and I felt like a glutton afterwards.
> No change in weight for me but no gains either. Yesterday I hit nearly 11.5K steps but being at home today, I barely got to 3K. :shame:



Woohoo, 11.5K is a lot of steps! I hear you on yesterday at home, I only managed a hair over 4K but I get lots of stairs at home as our house is 3 floors  I do ok with the food choices, I leave a lot of my calories for my evening meal and that allows me to have a splurge here or there and not worry about it. 

I hope the HAC appears before the Kelly but I know there's no telling what'll happen. I'm such an impatient person but you can rush this stuff I guess. The good news is I'm totally prepared if it shows up soon.

I know what you're saying about belts but I realized that emphasizing my waist does make me look thinner. Hopefully I'll love it, it seems that they're hard to find so as long as H doesn't cancel the order I'll probably hang on to it. I guess they've stopped producing the Constance hardware and buckles for whatever reason so it seemed like the right time to grab it and I don't have any gold hardware belts. I also just got a denim shirt dress with a Bloomie's point cert that it would look cute with. I did succumb to the sales on some sweaters from JCrew, at 40-50% off the markdown price the prices were crazy good. I'm going to do a denim cleanout on ebay in the next month or so. I have way too many but wear the same 3-4 pairs all the time. 

Have a lovely Sunday!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies, Happy Sunday! 

*MrsO*, congrats on getting that Constance belt kit from H.com! Hopefully your order will go through without any problems, fingers crossed for you. Love H belt kits and have quite a few buckles and straps. Passed my Constance buckle on to my youngest DD and she picked up her strap from FSH because she is so tiny and mine were all too big for her. 

*FabF*, a Mediterranean cruise in September for the family sounds like perfection for you. Tell me more about it. What are the land destinations? How long is your cruise?

We have spent a fair amount of time here at the cafe talking about diet and exercise. Well, yesterday I definitely broke my diet ~ lots of cooking on my part and eating carbs! So, today I am back on my diet and strictly limiting my food intake. Have never cooked during the past ten years until the last month and a half. Wowza, my DDs love my cooking, lol.  Difficult to stay on a diet while being Julia Child, although my cooking skills are not at her level.

Hope that everyone is having a good day!


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Enjoying some lazy lounge time with the cats today and maybe a late dinner out with DH. I've decided to hold out for my dream HAC, I was just picturing it with Spring outfits and feeling rushed but as with most things H, the wait is on again. At least I'll be prepared if it pops up.
> 
> I did buy a belt kit today from H.com, they weren't on my radar but I think it'll look great with my new J Brand high waisted trousers, a fitted shirt and a scarf. I got gold/black with a gold Constance buckle.  I'm also going to check in with my SA this week as it seems like Rose Gold CDCs are starting to get out there in boutiques and I would love one especially for Valentine's Day. Valentine's is a bit of a crazy time for me, that would be a great pick me up!
> 
> I'm seeing a real connection with stress and my weight loss. Despite tracking meticulously, using a food scale, workouts a few times this week I'm still not seeing a loss. I know I just need to hang in there and keep watching my food intake but it's frustrating. I'm going to try to get in a longer than normal workout today and tomorrow and see if that helps.
> 
> Anyway, I hope everyone is having a fun weekend!



Once you get to be a certain age, it's really difficult to lose weight. I recently lost about 17lbs. What I found that worked best for me was:

Don't drink any alcohol
If you can do it, exercise twice a day. I would mix cardio (walk/running on the treadmill for 30-60 minutes and weight training (Varied exercises with 5lb weights). 

What I ate.
Breakfast: 80 calorie Greek yogurt, a piece of fruit and a cup of coffee with skim milk. Or instead of the yogurt, I'd have a fresh hard boiled egg.
Snack: 9 almonds
Lunch: Greens and a protein
Snack: 5 pitted dates and a FiberOne protein bar 
Dinner: Protein, Greens, whole grain side
Dessert: Dates or Almonds
Evening Herbal Tea:​
I drank lots of water and Crystal Light. One day a week I allowed myself to eat and drink (within reason) other foods and go to and enjoy holiday parties.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I also am having a lazy day with the cats, too.  They were relaxing in my girl cave on the sofa and snuggled into a heart shape. I couldn't resist taking a picture. Here's the lucky Halzan, too.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^*EB*, completely agree with NOT DRINKING, I, too, lost 15 pounds recently and stopped drinking completely and ate very, very little. At first, I couldn't shake the weight off and then wosh, it all came off within two months. My weight has remained stable and haven't gained it back. Didn't exercise and plan on doing something about that when I am back on the East Coast next week. My plan? Trial gym membership for a month.

Love your pics! Your Siamese cats are precious, I presume they are Siamese? Have already posted a pic of my long-haired Siamese (Burmese) cat, Coco, so I won't bore everyone with another pic. Totally miss her!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Yes, Rocket and Rosie are Siamese. Normally, I don't post pictures of them, but this was too cute and apropos for Valentines Day.

Congrats on your weight loss. 
I have an elliptical, treadmill and weights at home. I am far too self conscious for a gym.

Speaking of that, I've been lazy today. I need to hit the treadmill. After the hockey game, DH and DS will be home and we're making home made pizza. So I need to pre-exercise for it.


----------



## Suncatcher

etoupebirkin said:


> I have a funny story.
> 
> My husband is a huge hockey and baseball fan, well all sports really. We have season tickets to the Washington Capitols and the Nationals. Late last year, I bought a Rouge H Halzan. I've been wearing to Caps games since I got it. And every time I wear the bag, the Caps win, including last night. Rouge H  is actually one of the team's colors and goes perfectly with my Winter Classic team jersey. I love watching hockey too. DD described it best, its fast and its violent.
> 
> DH and DS are going to the game tomorrow. DH jokingly asked me if he could take the bag. He also said he'd be happy to buy me another H bag if it would guarantee that the Nationals would win.
> 
> Showed DD the new birdie. He loved it. I told him that it's a combo Valentines Day and Mother's Day present. He said he'd forget my Mother's Day. Gotta love him!


 Your husband is awesome, Etoupe!  


DH loves hockey too.  He thinks that there is no other athlete as impressive as hockey players.  They are lightening fast on thin blades with amazing hand-eye coordination.


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Enjoying some lazy lounge time with the cats today and maybe a late dinner out with DH. I've decided to hold out for my dream HAC, I was just picturing it with Spring outfits and feeling rushed but as with most things H, the wait is on again. At least I'll be prepared if it pops up.
> 
> I did buy a belt kit today from H.com, they weren't on my radar but I think it'll look great with my new J Brand high waisted trousers, a fitted shirt and a scarf. I got gold/black with a gold Constance buckle.  I'm also going to check in with my SA this week as it seems like Rose Gold CDCs are starting to get out there in boutiques and I would love one especially for Valentine's Day. Valentine's is a bit of a crazy time for me, that would be a great pick me up!
> 
> I'm seeing a real connection with stress and my weight loss. Despite tracking meticulously, using a food scale, workouts a few times this week I'm still not seeing a loss. I know I just need to hang in there and keep watching my food intake but it's frustrating. I'm going to try to get in a longer than normal workout today and tomorrow and see if that helps.
> 
> Anyway, I hope everyone is having a fun weekend!


 
Hi MrsO - I almost bought a belt kit last week but picked up a dogon instead. I'm trying to be responsible (when I'm already not)!  I did see the Rose Gold pieces.  They look great and work well with gold hardware too.


Hang in there re: weight loss.  It will come.  Sounds like you are on the right track.  I agree with you that there is a connection between stress and inability to lose weight.  I believe our bodies hold on to what we have in times of stress.


----------



## Suncatcher

etoupebirkin said:


> Once you get to be a certain age, it's really difficult to lose weight. I recently lost about 17lbs. What I found that worked best for me was:
> Don't drink any alcohol
> If you can do it, exercise twice a day. I would mix cardio (walk/running on the treadmill for 30-60 minutes and weight training (Varied exercises with 5lb weights).
> 
> What I ate.
> Breakfast: 80 calorie Greek yogurt, a piece of fruit and a cup of coffee with skim milk. Or instead of the yogurt, I'd have a fresh hard boiled egg.
> Snack: 9 almonds
> Lunch: Greens and a protein
> Snack: 5 pitted dates and a FiberOne protein bar
> Dinner: Protein, Greens, whole grain side
> Dessert: Dates or Almonds
> Evening Herbal Tea:​I drank lots of water and Crystal Light. One day a week I allowed myself to eat and drink (within reason) other foods and go to and enjoy holiday parties.


Etoupe - I totally agree with you and especially about abstaining from alcohol.  There was a time when I was training really hard at the gym but I could not lose the final couple of pounds.  My trainer told me to cut out alcohol and he was right ...


BTW love the cat heart photo!  How precious is that?!?


Went for an hour long run yesterday as it was snowing on us (we got another 15cm this weekend).  I have not run in 2 weeks due to the weather but have been spinning a lot.  I was pleasantly surprised to see how strong I was from a cardio and leg strength perspective!  It was actually pleasant to be outside engaging in physical activity.  Now I am typing this note while eating a few sour cream and onion ripples chips left over from Super Bowl Sunday  ...!!!


Vigee - I can't believe the time has flown so quickly and you are now looking to return home!  How was your dinner at Madeo last night?


FabF - do tell us more about your upcoming cruise!  What ports of call will you visit?  Are you going to be on the Oasis of the Seas?  I once saw a TV show about the making of this cruise ship which is the largest in the world.  It was so cool!  I have never been on a cruise before so would love to hear your perspective on it!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Well ladies, DH did not bring the Halzan to the game. The Caps lost.

MrsJDS, An hour long run! You earned the chips.


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> FabF, here is my colorway...not my favorite but I like the reds...it was a super bargain at the shop and had a spot on it so I wanted to experiment with washing a scarf and rehabbing one without using my new ones...plus I love the styles of the twenties and thirties....I think the colors in yours are much prettier! I have not worn it yet but will snap a mod shot when I do.



Hi Kate, just realized we're scarf cousins as mine looks a bit different but still the same theme. I'm guessing there must be a series by Joachim Metz? I may have to start collecting them all but don't know much about what else is available.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> I also am having a lazy day with the cats, too.  They were relaxing in my girl cave on the sofa and snuggled into a heart shape. I couldn't resist taking a picture. Here's the lucky Halzan, too.


EB, your Siamese cats are too precious! That heart-shaped curl is just too cute! DH loves Siamese cats but I'm allergic so we settled on Maltese who love to cuddle instead.


----------



## katekluet

FabF, my scarf is l'elegance et le comforts en automobile....by a different artist, Cathy Latham....isn't it interesting how similar these two vignettes are on our scarves? I will have to wear mine nest summer at the huge antique auto event that is literally in our backyard.....


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> FabF, my scarf is l'elegance et le comforts en automobile....by a different artist, Cathy Latham....isn't it interesting how similar these two vignettes are on our scarves? I will have to wear mine nest summer at the huge antique auto event that is literally in our backyard.....


That's so interesting, Kate. It's almost a dead ringer...the car, man, child and dog. Very curious indeed. You'll look smashing with your scarf at the show.


----------



## katekluet

I want to thank all of your for the good diet advice. We are off to wine country next week for a few days to celebrate DH's birthday, and that is an eatathon .....complete with wine tasting, but upon my return, I plan to go for it....the leg should be good for resuming exercise program by then also which will help. Lots of yoga and long walks.
EB, the cats are so sweet in that heart! Love it!
FabF, I too want to hear details of your cruise, sounds wonderful.
MrsO, I am glad you are going to hold out for your very special bag....worth the wait.
Vigee, enjoy these few days with your DDs and a smooth trip east.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> Well ladies, DH did not bring the Halzan to the game. The Caps lost.
> 
> MrsJDS, An hour long run! You earned the chips.


EB, don't think you/DH can go to the game without the Halzan now. 

Thanks for sharing your meal plan. Most of it makes sense but when it comes to snack I don't think I can stop at 9 almonds--may be 19 or 29.  That's my weakness: snacks. 

Vigee, eating with my DDs is my weakness. They usually prefer pasta so we make pasta. Like tonight they had penne alfredo with meatballs. Luckily I don't like cream sauce but still managed to wolf down penne with tomato sauce and 3 little meatballs (these are the ones from Ikea). Hard to eat just protein and greens when the kiddies are around. I'm better at lunch. 

MrsJDS, congrats on your run! Don't know how you manage through the snow and slush. It's rather slippery where we are with more and more snow. Perhaps next time you can run to the H store and check out the belt kit? That'd be a nice reward.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hello ladies, how are you all doing? 

*MrsOwen*, I do see you with a vintage HAC but I just want to point out that HAC handles are shorter compared to the same sized Birkin. I have never tried a 36 IRL but I have tried 28 and 32 and they don't allow comfortable elbow carry if I wear a winter coat. It might be OK with a 36 but just something to consider and confirm. 

*etoupebirkin*, love your story about rouge H halzan and Caps games! Your siamese fur babies are so adorable! 

My own weight loss tip is to cut down your salt intake and you will find yourself retain a lot less water in your body.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I also heard from Mr Fireplace! He claimed to have replied to me 3 weeks ago but I definitely didn't receive anything then. He then said he wanted to make it right for us but fogot to attach the revised quote!


----------



## Suncatcher

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I also heard from Mr Fireplace! He claimed to have replied to me 3 weeks ago but I definitely didn't receive anything then. He then said he wanted to make it right for us but fogot to attach the revised quote!



Fantastic news, Xiangxiang!  I have also been the recipient of the "I sent you an email" excuse but nonetheless, it seems as if he wants to right the past!  Keep us posted and I look forward to a reveal!

So prices in Canada in the stores went up today on leather and SLGs (they had already gone up online a few days back).  I have to say, after buying my Dogon wallet on Friday (well aware of the impending price increase today), buying the Egee a couple of weeks back and buying my BB CSGM a month ago, that I am going to take a long hiatus from shopping at H.  Somehow hearing about the percentage price increases on some of the items has turned me off, coupled with the fact that over the last two years I have done a ton of shopping at H, are giving me some pause.  I even went through the SS15 colours and don't see a B or a K that I would want in any of those colours.  All this to say that I can replenish my money tree and let that tree turn into a tree garden!  Am I the only person who feels this way?!?


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> EB, don't think you/DH can go to the game without the Halzan now.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your meal plan. Most of it makes sense but when it comes to snack I don't think I can stop at 9 almonds--may be 19 or 29.  That's my weakness: snacks.
> 
> Vigee, eating with my DDs is my weakness. They usually prefer pasta so we make pasta. Like tonight they had penne alfredo with meatballs. Luckily I don't like cream sauce but still managed to wolf down penne with tomato sauce and 3 little meatballs (these are the ones from Ikea). Hard to eat just protein and greens when the kiddies are around. I'm better at lunch.
> 
> MrsJDS, congrats on your run! Don't know how you manage through the snow and slush. It's rather slippery where we are with more and more snow. Perhaps next time you can run to the H store and check out the belt kit? That'd be a nice reward.



FabF - I have a huge weakness for meatballs.  I actually would love a recipe for a slow simmer italian meatball, should anyone have one!  My mouth is watering at the thought of meatballs right now ...

My new late breakfast after a workout is a smoothie.  It is comprised of: two handfuls of spinach, a bit of water, 4 ice cubes, a healthy portion of ginger, and whatever fruit I need to use up (in the case of strawberries I put them in whole, stem included).  I don't even taste the spinach, the ginger helps with my immunity and prevention of colds, and I am told the strawberry stems helps with my immunity too!


----------



## Suncatcher

etoupebirkin said:


> Well ladies, DH did not bring the Halzan to the game. The Caps lost.
> 
> MrsJDS, An hour long run! You earned the chips.



Well, EB, I think your DH has his answer.  If his team wants to go far in the playoffs, he is carrying the Halzan!!!



katekluet said:


> I want to thank all of your for the good diet advice. We are off to wine country next week for a few days to celebrate DH's birthday, and that is an eatathon .....complete with wine tasting, but upon my return, I plan to go for it....the leg should be good for resuming exercise program by then also which will help. Lots of yoga and long walks.
> EB, the cats are so sweet in that heart! Love it!
> FabF, I too want to hear details of your cruise, sounds wonderful.
> MrsO, I am glad you are going to hold out for your very special bag....worth the wait.
> Vigee, enjoy these few days with your DDs and a smooth trip east.



Kate - mmmm the thought of eating at restos in wine country sounds divine!!!  Would love to hear about some of the dining experiences you have upon your return.


----------



## Mindi B

MrsJDS, I don't think you are alone in those feelings.  I have more than enough H bags to meet my needs, and it is getting harder and harder to justify the price for a bag that, however beautiful, will get relatively little use.  Increasingly, if there is a chunk of money lying around (hah!) I'd choose a piece of jewelry rather than anything Hermes.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Fantastic news, Xiangxiang!  I have also been the recipient of the "I sent you an email" excuse but nonetheless, it seems as if he wants to right the past!  Keep us posted and I look forward to a reveal!
> 
> So prices in Canada in the stores went up today on leather and SLGs (they had already gone up online a few days back).  I have to say, after buying my Dogon wallet on Friday (well aware of the impending price increase today), buying the Egee a couple of weeks back and buying my BB CSGM a month ago, that I am going to take a long hiatus from shopping at H.  *Somehow hearing about the percentage price increases on some of the items has turned me off, coupled with the fact that over the last two years I have done a ton of shopping at H, are giving me some pause.*  I even went through the SS15 colours and don't see a B or a K that I would want in any of those colours.  All this to say that I can replenish my money tree and let that tree turn into a tree garden!  *Am I the only person who feels this way?!?*





Mindi B said:


> MrsJDS, I don't think you are alone in those feelings.  *I have more than enough H bags to meet my needs, and it is getting harder and harder to justify the price for a bag that, however beautiful, will get relatively little use. * Increasingly, if there is a chunk of money lying around (hah!) I'd choose a piece of jewelry rather than anything Hermes.



*MrsJDS* and *Mindi*, difficult as it is to believe this ~ COUNT ME IN regarding H and taking a long hiatus. This price increase on bags has totally turned me off. Truly, I believe that H is using North America to cover their financial losses in Russia and Asia. I bought a La Mer CSGM from S/S 15 and don't feel inclined to buy more. Also, I am concerned about H quality, especially with their CSGMs. Rant over.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Monday, ladies! 

I'm with you Mindi, Vigee and MrsJDS. No H bag for me this year. Although I'm open to a crossbody bag for going out with DDs. The Celine Trio GM is a potential but have to check it out in person. It's like 1/2 of a price of an H wallet. Any suggestions on a crossbody bag that can fit a Kelly wallet, Karo, keys, iphone 6+, sunnies and may be a small bottle of water is welcome. 

Vigee, MrsJDS, Kate, our 1-week cruise is sailing from Barcelona then off to Naples/Capri, Rome, Florence/Pisa, Cannes/Monte Carlo, Palma Majorca (Spain) then back to Barcelona. We'll probably fly to Barcelona a few days before the cruise and just chill and have some wine and tapas. My DDs love cruising and we love that the ship has a kids' club where they can go hang out and have fun while mommy and daddy can go and have something (more) to drink. Our DDs have never been to Europe so it's a first for them although I honestly don't think they can tell the difference.  MrsJDS, it's not the Oasis. We've never cruised on Royal Caribbean--usually Norwegian, Celebrity or Princess. From what I heard, RC is a bit busier and bigger so we prefer large but not mega-large ships. My dream would be to go on the Crystal line one day when we retire. The ship we're going on this Sept has the Blue Man group, Cirque Dreams, Second City comedy, big slides and rock climbing (I'm going to try it out). Anyone interested in doing a cafe meet on the cruise? 

Well, all this talk of diet and I just ate an extra large plate of jambalaya pasta. Feeling guilty but can't seem to do just salads when it's super cold. Now the weather experts are calling for extreme cold until April! I think I'll be 20 lbs heavier by then. Also, I've come to realize that I need an extra 1K-2K steps during weekdays to make up for less active weekends where I got in only 7K steps for Sat & Sun. It seems the more I walk, the more I eat so the whole thing is a wash. :shame:

xiangxiang, you heard from Mr Fizzle! Sure the email must have gotten lost. Well, at least he's offering to address the issue. Hope it's all resolved soon so you can put him, uh I mean the project, behind you and start to enjoy the house. When do you think you'll be able to move in.

Vigee, I'm assuming you're packing today? How was dinner? Your DH must be so glad to have you home again. 

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*FabF*, going to START packing in exactly three hours as soon as the housekeeper finishes cleaning here and am in a major funk about leaving LA. This isn't going to be pretty! 

Your European cruise sounds delightful and so much fun. We have done a lot of cruising when my DDs were younger, including the Royal Caribbean cruise ships. Funny that you mention the Crystal cruse line because DH and I actually made reservations and they called and cancelled us because a major corporation reserved the entire ship for our travel dates. We never re-visited that idea again! 

Sorry to hear about your walking and dieting being a wash but at least you are not gaining weight. That is a major plus, there is nothing worse than watching that bathroom scale creep up, up, up. So, I think that you are doing just fine.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, going to START packing in exactly three hours as soon as the housekeeper finishes cleaning here and am in a major funk about leaving LA. This isn't going to be pretty!
> 
> Your European cruise sounds delightful and so much fun. We have done a lot of cruising when my DDs were younger, including the Royal Caribbean cruise ships. Funny that you mention the Crystal cruse line because DH and I actually made reservations and they called and cancelled us because a major corporation reserved the entire ship for our travel dates. We never re-visited that idea again!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your walking and dieting being a wash but at least you are not gaining weight. That is a major plus, there is nothing worse than watching that bathroom scale creep up, up, up. So, I think that you are doing just fine.


Vigee, I'm sure your DDs will be missing you too.  How about leaving a couple (H) items behind so this way you'll definitely have to come back in April? 

What a bummer about the Crystal cruise. Will you consider going again? One type of cruising that we'd like to try when DDs are a bit older is the European river cruise. I have friends that have been and it sounds like so much fun and offers a different experience than big ship sailing.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, I'm sure your DDs will be missing you too.  How about leaving a couple (H) items behind so this way you'll definitely have to come back in April?
> 
> What a bummer about the Crystal cruise. Will you consider going again? One type of cruising that we'd like to try when DDs are a bit older is the European river cruise. I have friends that have been and it sounds like so much fun and offers a different experience than big ship sailing.



*FabF*, leaving a few H items behind is actually a great idea and one that I will definitely consider. Two big positives, I will have to come back here in April and will travel a lot lighter! 

No more cruising for me these days, I like my feet on terra firma ~ flying is even a challenge. My DH has suggested river cruises and I veto it every time. That's just me, everyone says that river cruises are amazing.


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, leaving a few H items behind is actually a great idea and one that I will definitely consider. Two big positives, I will have to come back here in April and will travel a lot lighter!
> 
> No more cruising for me these days, I like my feet on terra firma ~ flying is even a challenge. My DH has suggested river cruises and I veto it every time. That's just me, everyone says that river cruises are amazing.



Vigee - April is just around the corner! You will be back in no time!  I was just thinking last night how DS is now 7 (DD turns 2 next week) and how the 7 years have just flown by in a snap!  

FabF - every single stop you are going to will be wonderful to visit!  Your DDs will certainly have an experience.  We started travelling overseas with DS when he was 4 (prior to that we did beach and ski holidays).  While I have to say visting the Vatican with a 4 year old is not easy, he did come away with lots of wonderful memories, memories he still holds onto today.  Just this past summer we spent a long weekend in our nation's capital and toured (among other things) the parliament buildings.  He told the tour guide that the ceiling in the rotunda reminded him of the Pantheon.  I was at once impressed and amused!

Mindi - I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one feeling the way I do. What is your jewellry line of choice?

Hope you all are having a fabulous day!


----------



## Mindi B

MrsJDS, I am all over the place with my jewelry.  I tend to like stuff that is--well, weird.  I like pieces that are sort of rough and organic (not too polished or perfect, so things like blackened white gold and raw diamonds) and that are either abstract or that depict quirky things, like animals and skulls and the like.  My Christmas present was a pendant by Natasha Zinko (huge shout-out here to xiangxiang, who was an enormous help in making contact with the boutique) that is an articulated white-gold skeleton, with tiny pearls for his fingers and toes and a HUGE diamante bow behind his head.  Yup, weird.  I love it.  His name is Ethan.  
On the other hand, I have a few classic pieces that I love, and my ultimate wish list item is a maltese cross cuff bracelet from Verdura, so go figure.  
My lifestyle requires no fine jewelry at all, but it certainly is pretty.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

It's so busy this week I can't even get my head straight. I literally have 20 things in progress and am confusing myself. My main assistant looked like she was ready to send me home today as I was annoying her. I still have an hour or more of work to finish before I can go home in good conscience. 

Did anyone see the bright spot in the increase thread? No increase in USA on CSGMs. It's something, right? I cannot believe the CAD increases, especially on things like the Jypsiere. Hopefully I'll find my bag before the resale market explodes because everything under 10K looks like a major bargain in the US now. 

*Vigee*, safe travels! We have totally icy weather in my area at the moment, no fun. I'm starting to think I need to look for a place to do my work that's warmer from Jan-March! I had a job in Miami in October, that's looking pretty good right now. 

*MrsJDS, Mindi, Vigee* regarding the increases, I'm envious of your collections. At these prices my ability to collect will be rather limited. I also love too many other brands to allocate this much of my money garden to one brand. I think H really misfired with this year's pricing and I think the US will respond by decreasing in sales but I guess we'll see.

Regarding fine jewelry, this is even scarier to DH than venturing into H territory. I don't think he's ready for that. Besides my wedding set, I own no fine jewelry.  *Mindi*, I love more unusual stuff. My engagement ring is a modern bezel set which at the time was uncommon but I see it a lot more these days. I dreamed up a raw diamond necklace that doesn't seem to exist that I would love for an everyday piece. I'll find the right jeweler someday for it. Going to google your skeleton creator when I find some time!

*Xiangxiang*, thanks for the HAC info. I did know the handles were likely too short for elbow carry with more than a light jacket but I'm looking at a color I would wear Spring through early Fall and I think that'll be ok with my outerwear. I think this bag might look funny with my North Face utilitarian parka  Hope Mr. Fizzle makes it right with you and your SO!

*Fab,* you know I love my little Trio but I think the Lg is still too small for your list. Now you know what I mean when I say that these things feel like major bargains after stepping out of H. I definitely recommend trying it for size and my caution about using a K wallet would be impressions from the hardware as the leather is super soft. You might want to check out the Marni Bandoleer. I have this in Oxblood and it's amazing, under the radar and perfect for running around the city. Two zip pockets which would definitely hold everything but the Karo and two slip pockets at the front for phone and quick access stuff. I move my phone to the interior if on the subway or something. I also love the price point of the Mansur Gavriel small bucket if you can find one. Perfect cross body but a little bit of a black hole of a bag. 


Ok all, back to the Valentine's grind! See you guys later!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, ladies!
> 
> I'm with you Mindi, Vigee and MrsJDS. No H bag for me this year. Although I'm open to a crossbody bag for going out with DDs. The Celine Trio GM is a potential but have to check it out in person. It's like 1/2 of a price of an H wallet. Any suggestions on a crossbody bag that can fit a Kelly wallet, Karo, keys, iphone 6+, sunnies and may be a small bottle of water is welcome.
> 
> Vigee, MrsJDS, Kate, our 1-week cruise is sailing from Barcelona then off to Naples/Capri, Rome, Florence/Pisa, Cannes/Monte Carlo, Palma Majorca (Spain) then back to Barcelona. We'll probably fly to Barcelona a few days before the cruise and just chill and have some wine and tapas. My DDs love cruising and we love that the ship has a kids' club where they can go hang out and have fun while mommy and daddy can go and have something (more) to drink. Our DDs have never been to Europe so it's a first for them although I honestly don't think they can tell the difference.  MrsJDS, it's not the Oasis. We've never cruised on Royal Caribbean--usually Norwegian, Celebrity or Princess. From what I heard, RC is a bit busier and bigger so we prefer large but not mega-large ships. My dream would be to go on the Crystal line one day when we retire. The ship we're going on this Sept has the Blue Man group, Cirque Dreams, Second City comedy, big slides and rock climbing (I'm going to try it out). Anyone interested in doing a cafe meet on the cruise?
> 
> Well, all this talk of diet and I just ate an extra large plate of jambalaya pasta. Feeling guilty but can't seem to do just salads when it's super cold. Now the weather experts are calling for extreme cold until April! I think I'll be 20 lbs heavier by then. Also, I've come to realize that I need an extra 1K-2K steps during weekdays to make up for less active weekends where I got in only 7K steps for Sat & Sun. It seems the more I walk, the more I eat so the whole thing is a wash. :shame:
> 
> xiangxiang, you heard from Mr Fizzle! Sure the email must have gotten lost. Well, at least he's offering to address the issue. Hope it's all resolved soon so you can put him, uh I mean the project, behind you and start to enjoy the house. When do you think you'll be able to move in.
> 
> Vigee, I'm assuming you're packing today? How was dinner? Your DH must be so glad to have you home again.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!



Thank you dear! Apparently Mr Fizzle claimed that they were very busy. A good friend of mine said they were probably busy fixing the issues with all their customers!  

Your cruise sounds grand! You will have a fabulous time. Will you be visiting H in Cannes? I love Cannes! I don't care about Monte Carlo. Bit boring to me.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Fantastic news, Xiangxiang!  I have also been the recipient of the "I sent you an email" excuse but nonetheless, it seems as if he wants to right the past!  Keep us posted and I look forward to a reveal!
> 
> So prices in Canada in the stores went up today on leather and SLGs (they had already gone up online a few days back).  I have to say, after buying my Dogon wallet on Friday (well aware of the impending price increase today), buying the Egee a couple of weeks back and buying my BB CSGM a month ago, that I am going to take a long hiatus from shopping at H.  Somehow hearing about the percentage price increases on some of the items has turned me off, coupled with the fact that over the last two years I have done a ton of shopping at H, are giving me some pause.  I even went through the SS15 colours and don't see a B or a K that I would want in any of those colours.  All this to say that I can replenish my money tree and let that tree turn into a tree garden!  Am I the only person who feels this way?!?



Thank you MrsJDS! As for H price increase etc, I am definitely more selective at buying anything. I have a Kelly 32 on order and I know I will be shocked at the price since it's a sellier. But definitely slowing down on the scarves / shawls as I don't even use what I have enough. Still like their jewellery,  costume and fine. But I feel H is going down a direction on bags which I don't really like.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> *Xiangxiang*, thanks for the HAC info. I did know the handles were likely too short for elbow carry with more than a light jacket but I'm looking at a color I would wear Spring through early Fall and I think that'll be ok with my outerwear. I think this bag might look funny with my North Face utilitarian parka  Hope Mr. Fizzle makes it right with you and your SO!
> 
> Ok all, back to the Valentine's grind! See you guys later!



*MrsOwen*, that's good you considered it carefully! That was the deal breaker for me when I came cross a gorgeous HAC in black box leather with GHW. I had to pass.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> MrsJDS, I am all over the place with my jewelry.  I tend to like stuff that is--well, weird.  I like pieces that are sort of rough and organic (not too polished or perfect, so things like blackened white gold and raw diamonds) and that are either abstract or that depict quirky things, like animals and skulls and the like.  My Christmas present was a pendant by Natasha Zinko (huge shout-out here to xiangxiang, who was an enormous help in making contact with the boutique) that is an* articulated white-gold skeleton, with tiny pearls for his fingers and toes and a HUGE diamante bow behind his head.*  Yup, weird.  I love it.  His name is Ethan.
> On the other hand, I have a few classic pieces that I love, and my ultimate wish list item is a maltese cross cuff bracelet from Verdura, so go figure.
> My lifestyle requires no fine jewelry at all, but it certainly is pretty.



*Mindi B*, you got it!!! Sounds unique and I bet you love it to bits! Congrats!


----------



## katekluet

MrsJDS, I just love your sons comment! Shows what is absorbed with seeing new places even at a young age. And yes, I will report on our culinary adventures in wine country, they have so many outstanding places to eat...
Mindi, if you like raw diamonds (I do also) have you seen Todd Reed's work? He has a website. His things are beautifully made.
I am sharing all of your feelings about not buying so much....I have so many great things I need to wear and enjoy and the price increases are really substantial. And much as I love my CSGMs, I do worry when wearing them due to pulls.... Saying this, I will confess to just receiving a beautiful H red sombrero Roulis. I love it! I guess I am not totally reformed from buying yet but that is really the direction I am headed.
FabF, your cruise itinerary is wonderful...and how fun that there is a special activity place for DDs so you can have some grow up time. Must be an easy way to see many places when traveling with two little ones. 
XiangXiang, hoping Mr. F pulls it together and does the job to your satisfaction....sounds promising.


----------



## Suncatcher

Good afternoon ladies!  It is actually a sunny day outside today so it gave me the opportunity to soak up some Vitamin D   I really can't complain about this winter.  It is nowhere compared to last winter when I threatened to give up my citizenship and move somewhere hot year round 


Kate - congrats on the Roulis!  when you circulate a mod pic of the Roulis?!?  I have never seen one IRL so would love to see it modeled.  Would you know how it compares in size to the Constance?
Mindi - I had to look up Natasha Zinko as I had not heard of her.  Very nice stuff!!!  I don't really wear fine jewelry other than the diamond pieces I have and some pieces my mom passed down to me.  I'm really into tribal jewelry - stuff picked up from markets around the world.  I'm also into diamonds but I never buy diamonds from retailers.  
MrsO - is this the biggest week of the year for you, business wise?  I can only imagine how nuts you are right now and it's great you are still able to pop into the café!
Vigee - are you heading home today?  Are you in the air yet?  Hope you have a wonderful travel companion for your flight home!
Xiangxiang - I love how you don't just enable but you give the straight goods: I didn't know that the handle drop on the HAC was shorter.  Again, one of those items I have not seen IRL.  What are the specs of your k32 sellier you have ordered?
FabF - are you still keeping up with the walking?  The end of the week gets colder so get some in while you can!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> MrsJDS, I just love your sons comment! Shows what is absorbed with seeing new places even at a young age. And yes, I will report on our culinary adventures in wine country, they have so many outstanding places to eat...
> Mindi, if you like raw diamonds (I do also) have you seen Todd Reed's work? He has a website. His things are beautifully made.
> I am sharing all of your feelings about not buying so much....I have so many great things I need to wear and enjoy and the price increases are really substantial. And much as I love my CSGMs, I do worry when wearing them due to pulls.... Saying this, I will confess to just receiving a beautiful H red sombrero Roulis. I love it! I guess I am not totally reformed from buying yet but that is really the direction I am headed.
> FabF, your cruise itinerary is wonderful...and how fun that there is a special activity place for DDs so you can have some grow up time. Must be an easy way to see many places when traveling with two little ones.
> XiangXiang, hoping Mr. F pulls it together and does the job to your satisfaction....sounds promising.



Thank you kate! Let's hope we can find a resolution soon. We will pop in to their showroom again before we decide.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Good afternoon ladies!  It is actually a sunny day outside today so it gave me the opportunity to soak up some Vitamin D   I really can't complain about this winter.  It is nowhere compared to last winter when I threatened to give up my citizenship and move somewhere hot year round
> 
> 
> Kate - congrats on the Roulis!  when you circulate a mod pic of the Roulis?!?  I have never seen one IRL so would love to see it modeled.  Would you know how it compares in size to the Constance?
> Mindi - I had to look up Natasha Zinko as I had not heard of her.  Very nice stuff!!!  I don't really wear fine jewelry other than the diamond pieces I have and some pieces my mom passed down to me.  I'm really into tribal jewelry - stuff picked up from markets around the world.  I'm also into diamonds but I never buy diamonds from retailers.
> MrsO - is this the biggest week of the year for you, business wise?  I can only imagine how nuts you are right now and it's great you are still able to pop into the café!
> Vigee - are you heading home today?  Are you in the air yet?  Hope you have a wonderful travel companion for your flight home!
> Xiangxiang - I love how you don't just enable but you give the straight goods: I didn't know that the handle drop on the HAC was shorter.  Again, one of those items I have not seen IRL.  What are the specs of your k32 sellier you have ordered?
> FabF - are you still keeping up with the walking?  The end of the week gets colder so get some in while you can!!!



MrsJDS, sounds like you are having a good winter so far. Ours hasn't been bad. Last year it was so much rain! This year it has been much dryer although colder. But I'd rather have cold than rain.

Kelly 32 I ordered in blue izmir in the end, after a lot of back and forth. When BI was out the first time, I was supposed to get it in a B30. But half way through the season Paris cancelled all BI orders in my store, no reason was given. Then it was offered via RAC so my SA said let's RAC it because they rarely cancel RAC orders. So here I am. I hope it comes but now I am worried it will be too big and brief case like.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

Quick post at the end of a long day. 

My belt kit arrived, I love it! I can see this becoming a thing. I went slightly smaller than my Gucci belts and am pleasantly surprised that it's a comfy fit for my higher waist and motivational for my lower waisted pants. Only 1cm to go! 

*MrsJ*, you guessed right but add on my class two days this week and a pile of homework and my head is about to pop off. I like checking the threads though for 5 minutes of brain rest. My staff is doing a really good job which is super great to see as they're fairly new for the most part! 

I'm officially obsessed with the Craie rose gold CDC and now it's all I want for Valentine's Day. 

Hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## katekluet

xiangxiang0731 said:


> MrsJDS, sounds like you are having a good winter so far. Ours hasn't been bad. Last year it was so much rain! This year it has been much dryer although colder. But I'd rather have cold than rain.
> 
> Kelly 32 I ordered in blue izmir in the end, after a lot of back and forth. When BI was out the first time, I was supposed to get it in a B30. But half way through the season Paris cancelled all BI orders in my store, no reason was given. Then it was offered via RAC so my SA said let's RAC it because they rarely cancel RAC orders. So here I am. I hope it comes but now I am worried it will be too big and brief case like.


XiangXiang, what is RAC?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> MrsJDS, sounds like you are having a good winter so far. Ours hasn't been bad. Last year it was so much rain! This year it has been much dryer although colder. But I'd rather have cold than rain.
> 
> *Kelly 32 I ordered in blue izmir in the end*, after a lot of back and forth. When BI was out the first time, I was supposed to get it in a B30. But half way through the season Paris cancelled all BI orders in my store, no reason was given. Then it was offered via RAC so my SA said let's RAC it because they rarely cancel RAC orders. So here I am. I hope it comes but *now I am worried it will be too big and brief case like.*



*xiangxiang*, your BI K32 will be sensational! Which color hardware? Have a BI B35 and an etoupe/argile Ghillies K32 ~ based on those small facts, I think that you will love it and it will not be too briefcase like at all.

*MrsJDS*, yes, I am now officially back on the East Coast in the middle of winter! It will hit me tomorrow when I have to drive to do errands and visit H. COLD, brrr. I get it, I am a baby when it comes to freezing temps. Also, love your story about sightseeing and your DS ~ he sounds super intelligent.

*MrsO*, Valentine Frenzy!!!! You definitely have your hands full, superwoman  Between the holiday and your course, you probably feel like a whirling dervish. Hat's off to you. Also, congrats on your new belt kit ~ like everything H, they could become your next obsession. 

*Mindi*, had not heard of Natasha Zinko but she is incredibly talented. Congrats on your bling and would love to see a pic!

*FabF*, where have you been hiding, girlfriend? 

Today's flight back East was uneventful and I was able to leave my DDs without a sob. Yay! Going back to LA in mid-April, have my flight booked and will re-boot my diet for the next month at least. 

Hope that everyone has had a great Tuesday!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, what is RAC?



Hi *kate*, A RAC order is a like a Special Order but without the bi or tri colours, therefore doesn't not bear the horseshoe stamp. The colour must be chosen from the SO list and is placed at the same time as the SOs. In fact, It should be the other way around, all Special Orders are actually RAC orders. RAC is the generic term for all orders submitted after the Podium order.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, your BI K32 will be sensational! Which color hardware? Have a BI B35 and an etoupe/argile Ghillies K32 ~ based on those small facts, I think that you will love it and it will not be too briefcase like at all.



Hi *Vigee*, welcome back to the East Coast! I wouldn't normally worry about a 32 since I have B35s but this K is a sellier so I am worried. It's with GHW, again, I chose the ghw so it won't look like a brief case! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks for the kind words about Natasha Zinko.  Not everything she does works for me--some of it is definitely too young!--but I love her Momento Mori line, from which Ethan comes, and her balloon-like gold animals I also like.  They remind me of Jeff Koons sculptures.  I am always looking for new designers with unusual ideas!
katekluet, thank you for alerting me to Todd Reed!  His stuff is gorgeous, right up my alley, and it's sold at a retailer in my area!  Uh-oh.


----------



## Jadeite

Hello ladies! Let me jump quickly in again...

Fab, your sept cruise sounds like plenty of anticipation and no doubt you will have plenty of time to plan for activities and how to indulge on board too. 

Xiangxiang, sounds like the heat fizzled out of your Fire guy. But glad he finally replied now let's hope he does the right thing indeed. 

Kate!! I hear a red Roulis somewhere? Congrats and now we NEED that pic.  

Hi Mindi and Vigee and MrsJDS and MrsO!


----------



## Mindi B

Hi, Jadeite!  Hope you are well.  Good to "see" you!!


----------



## Jadeite

Happenings on my side...firstly it's 9degC today so (I can't believe I'm saying this) it's actually Warmer now. I think temps will stay around this range rest of the week. Did I just say 9degc is warm??? Wow.

Yesterday I walked into the flagship store for the first time, and it's the mother of all flagships. Flabber-humongous stockpile of eye candy on the shelves unrivaled. There is just no comparison. Nothing I have seen anywhere, even at FSH came within 10miles close. The most stupendous object is a 2-meter long office or work table fully covered in Matt graphite gator for an equally mind boggling USD600 grand. Huge pieces of gator were used - 3 skins on the top and they were big gators. SA casually mentioned the gators used were between 30-50yrs old.  So if anyone here has 600grand sitting pretty somewhere and you've run out of bags to buy.....you know what to consider splurging on next. 

I walked out empty handed of course, and not at all sorry.  This flagship is the most outrageously priced H store in the world. 
For example, jumping boots here cost usd 3.5k a pair. Shoes and RTW range is staggering there are designs never seen even online, and colour assortment in full range. Styles are prob launched at this store before being dispatched to rest of the world.

That said, the SAs at that store know exactly what is very good service... Especially when their goods are at such price tags. Everything or Anything can be available at the right price.


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite, thank you for the store tour and pricing . Sounds incredible and ridiculous at the same time. Leave it to Hermes . Is this typical of pricing and availability of foreign brands where you are  ?

As Dylan said - money doesn't talk, it swears .


----------



## MSO13

Jadeite said:


> Happenings on my side...firstly it's 9degC today so (I can't believe I'm saying this) it's actually Warmer now. I think temps will stay around this range rest of the week. Did I just say 9degc is warm??? Wow.
> 
> Yesterday I walked into the flagship store for the first time, and it's the mother of all flagships. Flabber-humongous stockpile of eye candy on the shelves unrivaled. There is just no comparison. Nothing I have seen anywhere, even at FSH came within 10miles close. The most stupendous object is a 2-meter long office or work table fully covered in Matt graphite gator for an equally mind boggling USD600 grand. Huge pieces of gator were used - 3 skins on the top and they were big gators. SA casually mentioned the gators used were between 30-50yrs old.  So if anyone here has 600grand sitting pretty somewhere and you've run out of bags to buy.....you know what to consider splurging on next.
> 
> I walked out empty handed of course, and not at all sorry.  This flagship is the most outrageously priced H store in the world.
> For example, jumping boots here cost usd 3.5k a pair. Shoes and RTW range is staggering there are designs never seen even online, and colour assortment in full range. Styles are prob launched at this store before being dispatched to rest of the world.
> 
> That said, the SAs at that store know exactly what is very good service... Especially when their goods are at such price tags. Everything or Anything can be available at the right price.



Hi Jadeite!  Thank you so much for the imagined tour, it sounds incredibly decadent and over the top! Sounds like it's best to treat it like a museum but so good to hear that the service is tops to go with the price tags! Glad to hear it's warmer where you are!


----------



## MSO13

Welcome back East Vigee!


----------



## Fabfashion

Good morning, ladies!

I've been keeping up with the cafe but haven't had a chance to post. We're still short-staffed. Did I mention one of my colleagues has chicken pox? He's in his 60s and had it before but CP can come back in a rare case when your immune system is down. Who knew?

It's been a stressful morning. Dropped my car off at the dealership yesterday for a minor maintenance, picked it up yesterday afternoon and went home. Then I pulled into my office's garage this morning and smoke was spewing out of the engine!  Not sure how long it was like that during my drive in as my engine is in the back but didn't notice anything unusual when stopped at the various intersections and definitely didn't happen yesterday. Now I'm waiting for someone from the dealership to come pick up the car. And I have a dental appointment this afternoon which I now have to cancel after waiting 3 weeks for it. Hopefully, everything will be fixed soon. 

Jadeite, so nice to see you stop by!  I hope you're settling in well. Yes, 9C can feel almost balmy and spring-like when you compare it to sub zero. The H flagship store sounds amazing. I bet someone will buy that table in no time. Were there a lot of buyers or just browsers? 

Kate, mod pic please. Can you carry your Roulis crossbody?

Vigee, your DH and kitty must have been esctatic to see you yesterday. Please post mod pic of your new black rodeo charm after you pick it up. Can't remember if your SA set anything else aside for you. Perhaps another CSGM since the price is still the same? 

MrsJDS, I didn't intentionally go for a walk yesterday but in my sleep-deprived stage, I walked to my physio appointment near my office at 11 am and was told that my appointment was at 1 pm so I had to walk back and go again. The upside was that I got to just over 10K! (Was about 9500 by 10:30 pm so I started jogging around my bedroom which I'm not sure offered any real health benefits).  I'm on day 5 of carrying my kelly. Woohoo, just imagine the decreasing cost per use. Lol. I cheated by putting my iphone and keys in my shopping tote so I don't have to open and close the bag all the time. I wish it has an outside back pocket so I could slide my phone in there for easy access. 

Mindi, I checked out Natasha Zinko's website. She has amazing pieces! Please post mod pic of your Christmas present. I love that he has a name. 

MrsO, hang in there! The week is almost over. Glad you have good helpers. Sounds like you're half way through your course? I googled up Marni bags and I think it may be just what I need. I'll try to find it when I'm in Hawaii and checkout others as well. 

xiangxiang, your BI kelly sounds very pretty! I love BI in gold. Vigee and I are bag twins. I think chincac did mod pics of various K sizes and I don't think 32 sellier looks like a briefcase at all. BTW, I just checked H locations in Europe. It appears there's one in Barcelona about 10 minutes walk from where I'll be staying before the cruise. I'll try to get to that one "on our way" to restaurant, etc.  Is the one in Cannes/Monte Carlo big? Probably huge with all the uber wealthy visiting? 

Hi biscuit, Maedi, etoile, Julide, Madam and everyone!


----------



## Fabfashion

Vigee, whatever happened to that charming gentleman from your LA-bound flight?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Hello ladies! Let me jump quickly in again...
> 
> Fab, your sept cruise sounds like plenty of anticipation and no doubt you will have plenty of time to plan for activities and how to indulge on board too.
> 
> Xiangxiang, sounds like the heat fizzled out of your Fire guy. But glad he finally replied now let's hope he does the right thing indeed.
> 
> Kate!! I hear a red Roulis somewhere? Congrats and now we NEED that pic.
> 
> Hi Mindi and Vigee and MrsJDS and MrsO!



Hi *Jadeite*, good to "see" you here!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Happenings on my side...firstly it's 9degC today so (I can't believe I'm saying this) it's actually Warmer now. I think temps will stay around this range rest of the week. Did I just say 9degc is warm??? Wow.
> 
> Yesterday I walked into the flagship store for the first time, and it's the mother of all flagships. Flabber-humongous stockpile of eye candy on the shelves unrivaled. There is just no comparison. Nothing I have seen anywhere, even at FSH came within 10miles close. The most stupendous object is a 2-meter long office or work table fully covered in Matt graphite gator for an equally mind boggling USD600 grand. Huge pieces of gator were used - 3 skins on the top and they were big gators. SA casually mentioned the gators used were between 30-50yrs old.  So if anyone here has 600grand sitting pretty somewhere and you've run out of bags to buy.....you know what to consider splurging on next.
> 
> I walked out empty handed of course, and not at all sorry.  This flagship is the most outrageously priced H store in the world.
> For example, jumping boots here cost usd 3.5k a pair. Shoes and RTW range is staggering there are designs never seen even online, and colour assortment in full range. Styles are prob launched at this store before being dispatched to rest of the world.
> 
> That said, the SAs at that store know exactly what is very good service... Especially when their goods are at such price tags. Everything or Anything can be available at the right price.



Wow, 9 degree this time of the year is definitely "warm"! 

Mmmm... I know they are really coming down hard on certain things where you are so I won't be surprised if luxury goods consumption will really slow down.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> 
> xiangxiang, your BI kelly sounds very pretty! I love BI in gold. Vigee and I are bag twins. I think chincac did mod pics of various K sizes and I don't think 32 sellier looks like a briefcase at all. BTW, I just checked H locations in Europe. It appears there's one in Barcelona about 10 minutes walk from where I'll be staying before the cruise. I'll try to get to that one "on our way" to restaurant, etc.  Is the one in Cannes/Monte Carlo big? Probably huge with all the uber wealthy visiting?



Hi Fabfashion, yes I am really hoping it won't be like a brief case. We shall see.

Cannes H is very big, literally two stores big! Monte Carlo is also very big but it's filled with exotics + diamonds encrusted pieces. Even the belts were all crocs and ostrich last time I was there. Obviously catered for super duper rich. I have never been to H in Barcelona. When I went to Barcelona, I was not into H at the time. 

Your cruise is going to be so much fun! I am jealous!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi Fabfashion, yes I am really hoping it won't be like a brief case. We shall see.
> 
> Cannes H is very big, literally two stores big! Monte Carlo is also very big but it's filled with exotics + diamonds encrusted pieces. Even the belts were all crocs and ostrich last time I was there. Obviously catered for super duper rich. I have never been to H in Barcelona. When I went to Barcelona, I was not into H at the time.
> 
> Your cruise is going to be so much fun! I am jealous!


Thanks, xiangxiang on the intel. Will try to stop by at least one of the stores. Last time I was in Barcelona for 5 days, I had already got a Lindy from FSH at the beginning of the trip so didn't visit H and was doing more sightseeing/eating/drinking/local shopping (got a beautiful belted shearling jacket with fur collar that's a cross between iris and raisin color--so pretty--which gives me an idea now that I should wear it with my raisin B ). I don't know if the Barcelona store is going to be anything like Rome. Rome store was small and didn't seem to carry much. If we're not strapped for time, I'll check it out anyways. I think most H items are cheaper in Europe. 

Have you heard anything more from Mr Fizzle?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, xiangxiang on the intel. Will try to stop by at least one of the stores. Last time I was in Barcelona for 5 days, I had already got a Lindy from FSH at the beginning of the trip so didn't visit H and was doing more sightseeing/eating/drinking/local shopping (got a beautiful belted shearling jacket with fur collar that's a cross between iris and raisin color--so pretty--which gives me an idea now that I should wear it with my raisin B ). I don't know if the Barcelona store is going to be anything like Rome. Rome store was small and didn't seem to carry much. If we're not strapped for time, I'll check it out anyways. I think most H items are cheaper in Europe.
> 
> Have you heard anything more from Mr Fizzle?



Oh your shearling jacket sounds lovely! H price is definitely cheaper in euros! 

We had a revised quote from Mr Fizzle but I am not too thrilled. So we decided we are going to have a chat with him in person after all.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Oh your shearling jacket sounds lovely! H price is definitely cheaper in euros!
> 
> We had a revised quote from Mr Fizzle but I am not too thrilled. So we decided we are going to have a chat with him in person after all.


Thanks on the jacket, xiangxiang. I kept forgetting to wear it. Too warm for some days and not warm/long enough for sub-zero days. 

Sorry to hear Mr Fizzle didn't deliver. Just don't rip off his shirt when you see him in person.  Kidding aside, I hope he addresses your issue to your satisfaction and you can put this behind you soon.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Happenings on my side...firstly it's 9degC today so (I can't believe I'm saying this) it's actually Warmer now. I think temps will stay around this range rest of the week. Did I just say 9degc is warm??? Wow.
> 
> Yesterday I walked into the flagship store for the first time, and it's the mother of all flagships. Flabber-humongous stockpile of eye candy on the shelves unrivaled. There is just no comparison. Nothing I have seen anywhere, even at FSH came within 10miles close. The most stupendous object is a 2-meter long office or work table fully covered in Matt graphite gator for an equally mind boggling USD600 grand. Huge pieces of gator were used - 3 skins on the top and they were big gators. SA casually mentioned the gators used were between 30-50yrs old.  So if anyone here has 600grand sitting pretty somewhere and you've run out of bags to buy.....you know what to consider splurging on next.
> 
> I walked out empty handed of course, and not at all sorry.  This flagship is the most outrageously priced H store in the world.
> For example, jumping boots here cost usd 3.5k a pair. Shoes and RTW range is staggering there are designs never seen even online, and colour assortment in full range. Styles are prob launched at this store before being dispatched to rest of the world.
> 
> That said, the SAs at that store know exactly what is very good service... Especially when their goods are at such price tags.* Everything or Anything can be available at the right price*.



*jadeite*, best sentence to end a paragraph ever, lol.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  I did an early morning bootcamp that was more camp than boot!  Ie I did not feel like I got a good enough of a workout.  Oh well, lesson learned!


Vigee - so good to have you back in our time zone!  How do you feel now that your back?  DH must be happy and you will get a good opportunity to see if your housekeeper is working well.  Did you make it to H to get your rodeo charm?  Please do a reveal of it and anything else you purchased.


FabF - sounds like you have wonderful pieces in your wardrobe - jewellry, clothes and bags - that are not getting worn!  I think us ladies in the café ought to do an intervention and get you to wear your beautiful items, LOL!  Congrats on walking 10k - I'm assuming that is all in one day?  Wow, pretty impressive.


MrsO - I would love to see some of your creations.  If you would feel comfortable could you PM me some pics of your creations?  Totally understand if you don't.


Jadeite - wow, the image in my mind of the flagship store as you describe it is so dazzling/glamourous/beautiful/perhaps too over the top!!!  You are right, anything can be acquired at any price.  While I have no qualms carrying an exotic bag or wearing fur somehow I felt sad for the three middle age gators whose skins now line that $600k table.  Apologies if this is too political of a message for the café as it is not intended to be, sadness over!


Xiangxiang - your impending BI Kelly sounds beautiful!  The inside of my bearn is BI and is such a pretty colour!  I don't think it will look too briefcase like at all.  If anything, it will look just fabulous!!!  Looking forward to seeing it whenever you get it!


Hi to everyone else - hope you all are having a fabulous day!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ladies, sounds like everyone is busy today!

*MrsO*, my family made it seem like it was going to be sooo cold back East ~ it really is not that bad! Maybe this is because I missed the ice storms that occurred during the last week but truly the temperature is okay for winter ~ I can handle this.

*xiangxiang*, your sellier K32 will not look like a briefcase, promise. Also, keep us in the loop regarding your in-person meeting with mr fireplace. Good luck and I hope that your meeting will be soon so that these issues are resolved to the satisfaction of all. Reno projects can be the worst sort of nightmare. 

*FabF*, sounds like the FitBit (hope that is what is called) has changed your life. Love your stories about jogging in your bathroom/bedroom, they really make me laugh! Have not joined the local gym here yet but I have only been home one day. If I haven't joined by Friday, this is a lost cause IMO. Fingers crossed that I get there. The guy on the inbound flight emailed me but I haven't responded. I think that I will leave it that way!

*MrsJDS* and *biscuit*, how was your day?

Quickly stopped by H today and accomplished a lot in a very short time. Picked up two black rodeo charms that were being held for me, looked at CSGMs, a few 90cm scarves, a diamond encrusted medor watch and talked about S/S leathers with my SA. I quickly glanced through the leather book and was prepared for everything that I saw ~ nothing jumped out at me, so I will wait for F/W leathers and go from there. 

All in all, a good day but very busy!


----------



## biscuit1

Vigee, glad you're back safe and sound . What are your plans for 2 rodeo charms ?  It must be nice to be back in your own nest with DH and CoCo.
Packed and shipped Valentine's Day biscuits today . Time to order more edible gold leaf.
Debating dinner ....chili or shepherds pie.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

biscuit1 said:


> Vigee, glad you're back safe and sound . What are your plans for 2 rodeo charms ?  It must be nice to be back in your own nest with DH and CoCo.
> Packed and shipped Valentine's Day biscuits today . Time to order more edible gold leaf.
> Debating dinner ....chili or shepherds pie.




biscuit, it is nice to be home but I am comfortable on either coast! It's just difficult to be two places at once, lol. My vote is Shepards Pie for your dinner. 

MrsJDS, felt the same way about those old gators!


----------



## biscuit1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> biscuit, it is nice to be home but I am comfortable on either coast! It's just difficult to be two places at once, lol. My vote is Shepards Pie for your dinner.
> 
> MrsJDS, felt the same way about those old gators!



Executive decision was chili - only because it had been cooked already and I am pooped.

Me 3 on those gators.


----------



## katekluet

After a very hectic few weeks of not good stuff, I am in wine country sipping champagne....it is DHs birthday and they had champagne and chocolates in the room for us. I replenished my wardrobe today in the great stores here and soon out to dinner,,,,it is warm, sunny and lots of flowers blooming! 
My new Roulis came with me, what a great bag for out and about....love it! Will get some mod shots tomorrow. Would like to know which  leather it is lined with.
XiangXiang, thanks for the explanation. ..the world of H is very complex.
Mindi, happy you like Todd Reeds jewelry..I met him when he was starting out and what a nice young man...he has built a very successful business.
Vigee,welcome back, hope the new housekeeper has things just right. Did you come home with any other treasures from H? The black rodeo charms sound so cute.
Jadeite,your description of the store was so interesting. Must have been fun to just enjoy all the things they displayed.
FabF, I HATE car problems! I hope yours are resolved quickly. Good for you on the steps, do DDs giggle at you jogging around your bedroom? Hope things settle down at work too. 
MrsO, will you have a quiet period business wise after this weekend? Then you can concentrate on your class....you have a lot to juggle all at once!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*kate*, in wine country drinking champagne? Sounds utterly delightful!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all, just wanted to say that I'm lurking but not finding time to reply. Tomorrow is our crazy busy day and I'm going to try to focus on all the work, I'll post again when I find some time!


----------



## Jadeite

Fab, sorry to hear about your car. Though getting some 11k steps is great otherwise! 

Biscuit, does valentine baking include some treats for the doggies? Just on your question, H pricing in Asia is high, but where I am, all imported and branded goods are tremendously high. It's their way of protecting domestic production ( can't say the same about quality...) but that said, a lot of known international designer brands are actually "made in china" so actually profit margins are staggering. 

Xiangxisng, mrFizzle needs his shirt ripped off. And thrown into the fireplace.

Where's chincac lately?? 

Oops I didn't mention the mothership of motherships has a champagne Bar on their 3rd floor.  Complete with a bartender in bow tie.


----------



## Jadeite

Ladies... Help. My black jumping boots got scraped near the front edge after I sorta half tripped on a pavement edge. Now the skin of the leather got ripped, there's a small gash maybe 1/3 a fingernail size showing white at the top of the toebox. Leather is missing so can't exactly seal it back. Now what should I do? I don't have any leather care equipment with me as it's still on its way in shipment with my cargo.  in any case I'm not sure how to fix this gash,..and I'm not keen to bring it to a shoe smith here ...standards are very different.


----------



## Mindi B

Black Sharpie marker?  It's a visual fix, and I don't think it would do any harm, though it does seem sacrilegious to Sharpie jumping boots. . . . So sorry this happened.  I am terribly hard on shoes so I know what this feels like.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Ladies... Help. My black jumping boots got scraped near the front edge after I sorta half tripped on a pavement edge. Now the skin of the leather got ripped, there's a small gash maybe 1/3 a fingernail size showing white at the top of the toebox. Leather is missing so can't exactly seal it back. Now what should I do? I don't have any leather care equipment with me as it's still on its way in shipment with my cargo.  in any case I'm not sure how to fix this gash,..and I'm not keen to bring it to a shoe smith here ...standards are very different.


Jadeite, so sorry to hear about your boots. Can you post pic in Docride's thread? She may have a remedy for you. She helped me with a couple of issues before. You may need Tarragon dye instead of just polish but check with her first. It may take a day or two for her to reply. Here's her thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-r...mares-and-hermes-leather-care-295160-605.html


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Jadeite, so sorry to hear about your boots. Can you post pic in Docride's thread? She may have a remedy for you. She helped me with a couple of issues before. You may need Tarragon dye instead of just polish but check with her first. It may take a day or two for her to reply. Here's her thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-r...mares-and-hermes-leather-care-295160-605.html



*Jadeite*, so sorry to hear about your jumping boots. Docride's thread is your best bet, fingers crossed that she can help you.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

My new H black rodeo charms, PM and MM sizes. Love them, so adorable!


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite, so sorry to hear about boot. That's got to hurt . Only plus here is that the boot is black. Easier to match with polish/ dye compared to  browns. Ask Doc. Maybe some sort of filler eventually.
Champagne bar  = great for clients and  business . It 's easier to spend more when you are slightly -you know what I mean.
The only Valentines baking I did was for the dogs. Last packages just left for post office and I am all out.


----------



## biscuit1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My new H black rodeo charms, PM and MM sizes. Love them, so adorable!



Adorable is the perfect word !


----------



## katekluet

Oh jadeite, what a shame! I agree, "first,  do no harm"...wait for Docride's advice. This must happen to many with the boots, so there should be a good remedy. 
FabF, yes the roulis works great for cross body...you can wear the strap long or double it by putting the toggle through the ring on the other side, so it can be long or short shoulder bag, hand carry or cross body. It has an exterior pocket on the back too.
MrsJDS, I did a little research here and it seems the roulis is similar in size to the Constance.
Vigee, your black charms are very stylish on your bags!


----------



## Fabfashion

Vigee, love your black rodeo charms! Glad to hear you're not finding the weather too cold. It's -26C/-18F here right now. I walked to my appointment near the office and wondered if this is how the Arctic feels like. It was beyond cold. Jadeite, I'll take your 9C any day. The Fitbit does get me out during lunch but nowadays it's harder to talk myself to go out unless I must Fitbit or no Fitbit.  

Kate, I'm so jealous of your warm and sunny weather and the champagne and chocolate getaway. Sounds heavenly. I usually don't mind the cold too much if it's sunny but I think the old bones just can't handle it like they used to. The Roulis sounds super useful. Can't wait to see mod pics. How do you carry it as a clutch? I like that it has the back pocket. My Chanel flap has a back pocket but it's so tight I can't slip anything in except business cards. Hope I see one in person next month but am not into buying bags right now as I'm trying to use what I've got first. 

My car is now fixed, thank goodness. It was the dealership's fault. The part melted! The customer service part was great as you'd expect from Porsche but not where they used parts that melted. It's like sending an H bag for spa and when it comes back the turnlock falls off. Yikes! 

MrsJDS, I think intervention is needed indeed! I've been pretty good by not buying anything new lately. Only a few cashmere sweaters on sale, which just reminded me to start wearing them before the weather turns warm.  Okay, I admit, I'm a shopaholic or may be a sale-aholic.  BTW, meant to mention that your DS is so bright and has such good memory. You must have been very proud. It's amazing how much they can retain. I read an article last year that said kids that get to travel to different places when they're young outperform kids that are more homebound when they become adults (the study followed kids for about 15-20 years period). It's the experience of seeing new places and meeting new people that get them to be more open-minded and inquisitive. 

MrsO, hopes your next few days go smoothly. 

Jadeite, does the bartender at the mothership looks anything like this? (I couldn't find anything shirtless). 

It's almost Friday!


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> Jadeite, so sorry to hear about boot. That's got to hurt . Only plus here is that the boot is black. Easier to match with polish/ dye compared to  browns. Ask Doc. Maybe some sort of filler eventually.
> Champagne bar  = great for clients and  business . It 's easier to spend more when you are slightly -you know what I mean.
> The only Valentines baking I did was for the dogs. Last packages just left for post office and I am all out.


biscuit, you're one special cupid!  There are going to be so many happy doggies this Valentine's Day.


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion said:


> biscuit, you're one special cupid!  There are going to be so many happy doggies this Valentine's Day.



Thank you  !  That is the kindest compliment . Biscuit = love.


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> biscuit, you're one special cupid!  There are going to be so many happy doggies this Valentine's Day.


 
So true!  Biscuit, those dogs are going to be thanking their owners come Saturday!  I just love how dogs like their lips when they see or smell a treat.  It makes me howl, no pun intended!


FabF - indeed 'tis cold.  A brutal Arctic kind of cold.  I spent the lunch hour shopping at a pop up store sale - couldn't resist clothes at 75% off!  Bought a silk jumpsuit (so LA), J brand jeans and a top: that's how I kept warm today.  I think like you I am a sales-aholic.  Like moths to a flame!  So glad to hear that your car got fixed - what a nightmare - and it was a serious problem too!  Good that you didn't do what my DH did and buy himself a new car while waiting for his car to be serviced 


Kate - the roulis sounds so similar to the constance, except that you have that useful back pocket to put stuff in.  I can't wait to see your mod pics!  Glad there is no champagne bar close to me.  I like to keep my wine drinking in check - no more than 2 glasses - but champagne drinking - oh la la - I can easily drink 3/4 of a bottle easily.


Jadeite - so sorry to hear about your boots.  I actually winced as I read your post.  I could feel your pain.  Do let us know what Docride recommends.  I believe Mindi mentioned using a sharpie.  Believe it or not one of the senior SAs in my store recommended that to me on my black B to spruce up worn out corners.  I didn't attempt that.  I'm actually going to send my black B back to the spa this year.  It will be my second spa trip for this B.


Vigee - love, love, love the black rodeo charms, and in both sizes!  You are one lucky lady to be able to score them both!  I can only dream for my store to get one in.  I got a charm last summer and my SA said it was the first time that year she saw it.  She knows I would like another one and I have yet to get a call - just shows how infrequently they come to out store!  


Hi Mrs O - hope you are surviving the order onslaught this week!  Only two more days to go!!!


Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> Thank you  !  That is the kindest compliment . Biscuit = love.


----------



## Suncatcher

Jadeite said:


> Xiangxisng, mrFizzle needs his shirt ripped off. And thrown into the fireplace.
> 
> Oops I didn't mention the mothership of motherships has a champagne Bar on their 3rd floor.  Complete with a bartender in bow tie.


 
Xiangxiang - I think Jadeite is right and I like her solution!!!


Jadeite - is the champagne bar open to the public?  Or is it only for VIPs ?


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

What a super productive day! I feel great about all we got done and can go pay attention to my class tomorrow. My staff has everything well in hand and I think we're going to make lots of people happy tomorrow. Saturday looks easy to manage as well. 

I think I've been staying caught up:

*Kate,* wine country sounds lovely and I envy the weather. I hope you're having a great time! I love the Roulis for the back pocket and it's low key hardware. I hope someday one finds me in the right color. I've passed on a Gold and a White so far. I know there's a light gray and a darker gray and I think those would be it so lovely with the Permabrass hardware. My SA says they don't see too many of them so I don't know if that's on my horizon anytime soon. Enjoy yours, that red is killer!

*MrsJ and Fab,* our weather will be similar tomorrow. Brr. I know I'll be warm in my classroom and I get so few steps during class it's not even funny. Not sure what the class would think if I started marching in place. DH mentioned that I do this weird kind of touchdown dance shuffle during commercials at home when I'm trying to get my steps in, I didn't realize I was dancing but I guess that's more interesting than pacing. 

*MrsJ,* your son sounds so smart and charming. I never lost that same sense of curiosity that my parents gave me by taking me to interesting places at a young age and as a result, I am a permanent student always wanting to learn from people about different things. I love that you two travel together, some of my favorite memories are one/one time with my Dad in museums or discussing art. 

*Fab,* so glad your car is ok! Car issues make me nauseous for some reason, I used to drive quite a clunker and it was always happening at the most inconvenient times. I drive a much more reliable car now, nothing fancy as my cars get beat up due to my work. DH is a car guy so we do have his nicer one when we need a little style but I'm forever going to be a nicely accessorized lady getting out a beat up little commuter car. My favorite is to give it the valet at high end stores  Just park my dirty Honda next to that Rolls please 

*Biscuit,* I'm sure you made so many people and dogs happy! It's a nice thing to see, my favorite part of my job actually. Do you interact with your customers on social media and get to see the pups enjoying your work? That is a nice thing about my clients and social media community, they get excited and share photos and comments with me. 

*Vigee,* your rodeos are perfect with your bags! I like the contrast of the black and I'm sure they'll look great with your whole bag collection. Nothing grabbed your interest with scarves? 

*Jadeite, *I'm so sorry about your boot. I think some good dye will do the trick but check Doc's thread. I'm sure she can help you with a little gap filler if you need it too. I was reading about how to fill in cracks in old natural leather to keep them from spreading so there's something that can be done for sure! 

I cleaned up in the JCrew online sweater clearance and I ordered my new Victoria Beckham shades, they'll help me pretend Spring is closer. I really love my new belt, I'll see how much I wear it before starting to stalk additional straps. I would love a white/gray strap though. Emailed my SA about the rose gold CDC but didn't hear back. Not sure what to make of that. I'm sure they're busy with Vday gift business too and it's not like I'm in a rush but I'm a little surprised that she didn't reply. If I don't hear next week, I guess I'll try again. I prefer email to phone but I get the feeling my SA isn't an email person. I'm going to try to resist any more sale buys and focus on Spring. It can't come soon enough!

Hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## etoupebirkin

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My new H black rodeo charms, PM and MM sizes. Love them, so adorable!



These look beautiful!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Thursday, ladies!

Okay, I take back what I stated about it not being cold back East ~ it's FREEZING today! The wind kicked up and the weather stayed grey and cloudy. Brrrr. I literally stayed in my pink flannel PJs all day long and started unpacking my huge suitcase. My DH took my SUV to work and I can't drive his MB ~ literally do not know how the gear shift works ~ so, I wasn't going anywhere anyway. Might as well stay warm and comfortable here at home.

*FabF*, thank goodness your car problems are solved! I am not a sale-aholic but I totally can relate to that with my online shopping and H love.

*kate*, hope that you are drinking more champagne today and enjoying yourself! 

*EB*, thanks!! Those black Rodeo charms were worth the wait.

*biscuit*, those Valentine's doggie treats sound very special and you are going to make many pets happy this weekend. Very sweet.

*Jadeite*, did your boot problem get resolved? Fingers crossed for you that it did.

*MrsO*, glad that you are ready for your class tomorrow night and not in panic mode due to the holiday.  Sounds like you are getting a lot accomplished!

*xiangxiang*, hopefully we have reassured you about your new BI K32. When do you expect it to arrive?

Hope that everyone is having a great evening.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Jadeite, Sorry to hear about your boots. As others have said, wait for Docride. But I have used the sharpie on occasion, but thats me.

MrsJDS, -18F, Yikes thats cold. I would not want to go out for anything in that weather, fitbit or not. Ive been using the treadmill, so I dont have to go outside and I can exercise when I get home from work. 

Kate, Your getaway sounds fantastic. I agree with you on the Roulis its a great bag. I would love to get one someday. I remember someone got one in matte croc and it was absolutely gorgeous.

Fabfashion. I am a girl who loves a sale, too. I got some great stuff when they were clearing out items at my local Nordies and Neimans. Glad your car is fixed, too. 

Biscuit, I bet all the pups love you!!!

DH is taking me out for a nice dinner tomorrow. I might ask him if I can use the new birdie, since its my V-day present. We normally dont go out on V-day. Restaurants are too crazy. So Ill make some nice bacon burgers and open a great Pinot.

Tomorrows Friday


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*EB*, DH and I don't go out for Valentine's Day, either, and for the very same reason. It's Sunday Brunch for us instead of Saturday night dinner.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Fab, sorry to hear about your car. Though getting some 11k steps is great otherwise!
> 
> Biscuit, does valentine baking include some treats for the doggies? Just on your question, H pricing in Asia is high, but where I am, all imported and branded goods are tremendously high. It's their way of protecting domestic production ( can't say the same about quality...) but that said, a lot of known international designer brands are actually "made in china" so actually profit margins are staggering.
> 
> Xiangxisng, mrFizzle needs his shirt ripped off. And thrown into the fireplace.
> 
> Where's chincac lately??
> 
> Oops I didn't mention the mothership of motherships has a champagne Bar on their 3rd floor.  Complete with a bartender in bow tie.





MrsJDS said:


> Xiangxiang - I think Jadeite is right and I like her solution!!!
> 
> 
> Jadeite - is the champagne bar open to the public?  Or is it only for VIPs ?



I agree with you both on Mr. Fizzle!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Thursday, ladies!
> 
> Okay, I take back what I stated about it not being cold back East ~ it's FREEZING today! The wind kicked up and the weather stayed grey and cloudy. Brrrr. I literally stayed in my pink flannel PJs all day long and started unpacking my huge suitcase. My DH took my SUV to work and I can't drive his MB ~ literally do not know how the gear shift works ~ so, I wasn't going anywhere anyway. Might as well stay warm and comfortable here at home.
> 
> *FabF*, thank goodness your car problems are solved! I am not a sale-aholic but I totally can relate to that with my online shopping and H love.
> 
> *kate*, hope that you are drinking more champagne today and enjoying yourself!
> 
> *EB*, thanks!! Those black Rodeo charms were worth the wait.
> 
> *biscuit*, those Valentine's doggie treats sound very special and you are going to make many pets happy this weekend. Very sweet.
> 
> *Jadeite*, did your boot problem get resolved? Fingers crossed for you that it did.
> 
> *MrsO*, glad that you are ready for your class tomorrow night and not in panic mode due to the holiday.  Sounds like you are getting a lot accomplished!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, hopefully we have reassured you about your new BI K32. When do you expect it to arrive?
> 
> Hope that everyone is having a great evening.



Thanks *honey*! With H, you never know! But I am hoping the first half year of 2015 but it really doesn't matter as long as it's before the next price increase!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *EB*, DH and I don't go out for Valentine's Day, either, and for the very same reason. It's Sunday Brunch for us instead of Saturday night dinner.



*Vigee*, we don't normally on that day either, restaurants here will charge 2x or 3x of the normal price so we refuse to be victims of the scam. But sometimes we find a good one and last time we went to an old cinema to watch Casablanca which was very nice!


----------



## etoupebirkin

*xiangxiang*Casablanca is one of my favorite movies of all time!

Just got the DH dispensation to wear the new birdie today. Now I've got to figure what I'm going to wear.

Happy Friday ladies!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Well, needless to say, EB, we'll need a picture of the completed ensemble!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoupebirkin said:


> *xiangxiang*Casablanca is one of my favorite movies of all time!
> 
> Just got the DH dispensation to wear the new birdie today. Now I've got to figure what I'm going to wear.
> 
> Happy Friday ladies!!!



Happy Friday *etoupebirkin*! Casablanca is my SO's favourite film! 

Agree with Mindi B, we need to see the full outfit!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoupebirkin said:


> *xiangxiang*Casablanca is one of my favorite movies of all time!
> 
> Just got the DH dispensation to wear the new birdie today. Now I've got to figure what I'm going to wear.
> 
> Happy Friday ladies!!!





Mindi B said:


> Well, needless to say, EB, we'll need a picture of the completed ensemble!





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Happy Friday *etoupebirkin*! Casablanca is my SO's favourite film!
> 
> Agree with Mindi B, we need to see the full outfit!



+3, *EB*, we definitely need some H eye-candy on this cafe thread and your outfit will be TDF, I am sure ~ a pic will be wonderful!

 Jumped on the bathroom scale this morning and my weight is up +2 because of my West Coast visit, so that means that I need to lose 5 pounds in a few months. That's doable, I think. Also, ran out to do errands this morning and it was 5 degrees F outside. Wowza, that is beyond freezing and hopefully it won't get much colder here. Am spending the day unpacking and working on various projects ~ hopefully, I won't venture outside again. TOO COLD!

TGIF, ladies. Hope that everyone enjoys their day.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Friday, ladies! 

Taking it easy today. Right now I'm using the recumbent bike and watching HGTV at the gym while DH is doing his cycle fit class. My DDs are going to be enjoying Valentine's Day dance and party at school today. They're supposed to wear red, pink or white. My girlie girl has on a t-neck with hearts with matching tights and bright pink hoodie and pants. The other's wearing white top with gold accent and red pants. They picked their own outfits. I fear that I must cut back on my H spending drastically since I can just see what kind of shoppers these girls may become as they get older.  

We're not doing anything on V Day either, may be brunch or dim sum on Sunday. I'm curious if the girls will make cards for us. 

EB, please share pic of your birdie and your outfit. I bet it'll be spectacular. 

MrsO, glad to hear things are going smoothly so you can concentrate on your class. 

Kate, what can you fit inside a Roulis? What do you have plan for today?

Vigee, how's the new housekeeper working out? Hope you get to the gym. You can do it! You're so much more disciplined than I am. I hate exercises of any kind but acknowledged that at this age, I need to be a bit more active so I can be stronger for DDs. It's tiring chasing them around! 

MrsJDS, sounds like you have done some great shopping. I love JBrand jeans. Well, actually they're the only jeans that fit me post-DDs. 

biscuit, rest for you today? You've earned it! 

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*FabF*, your DDs' outfits sound too adorable!!! My bet is that they are so darling dressing up for Valentine's Day. and that they will both make you a Valentine's Day card. Love homemade cards and I treasured each one that I received.

Funny that you mention your DDs and shopping ~ my DDs are luxury shoppers in almost every way. They would rather have less and better quality than a plethora of inexpensive, cheaply made items. They are very good about saving for the things that they want and take their time making decisions. 

Our housekeepers on both coasts are working out great, thank goodness and thanks for asking. Hope that you find someone wonderful soon to help you out, *FabF*. The process of finding the right person is truly a test of patience IMO but once found ~ yay! Life is so much easier. 

Have to admit that going out to the gym will be tough in this weather, even though I am disciplined person. Quite sure that I won't get there today, DH is coming home early from work and I am trying to finish a few things here at home. Excuses, excuses! 

TGIF, ladies, have a wonderful Friday.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Greetings from the Rouge Casaque room.  That Mr Christian Grey is an absolute cream puff!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Madam Bijoux said:


> Greetings from the Rouge Casaque room.  That Mr Christian Grey is an absolute cream puff!!



Ha! *Madam*, have you already seen the movie? Spill!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ha! *Madam*, have you already seen the movie? Spill!



Hi, Vigee! I saw it this afternoon. She is excellent, but he didn't impress me.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  Just popping in quickly. DS is getting his hair cut and so I have a few minutes to type. I had a wonderful lunch with an old friend at my favourite new restaurant - he is a captain for an airline so I find chatting with him so fascinating. I then popped into Prada to pick up a gift from my SA there. He wanted to thank me for all of my business and loyalty over the years. Apparently he had to get approval from head office in Milan for my gift (thank you Miuccia LOL)!  Will show you later when I'm home. I also had him take me over to Chanel to make an intro to one of the SAs there. I have not stepped foot into Chanel in about 10 years but after seeing all of the wonderful blazers on other PF members I now think I want to explore getting a blazer. So that was my afternoon. I will pop in again later!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Vigee! I saw it this afternoon. She is excellent, but he didn't impress me.





MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies!  Just popping in quickly. DS is getting his hair cut and so I have a few minutes to type. I had a wonderful lunch with an old friend at my favourite new restaurant - he is a captain for an airline so I find chatting with him so fascinating. I then popped into Prada to pick up a gift from my SA there. He wanted to thank me for all of my business and loyalty over the years. Apparently he had to get approval from head office in Milan for my gift (thank you Miuccia LOL)!  Will show you later when I'm home. I also had him take me over to Chanel to make an intro to one of the SAs there. I have not stepped foot into Chanel in about 10 years but after seeing all of the wonderful blazers on other PF members I now think I want to explore getting a blazer. So that was my afternoon. I will pop in again later!



*Madam*, you saw this movie early before the crowds! My DDs and GFs are going tonight for the 10:45pm show at the luxury cinema near their home in LA. Can't make up mind mind whether to see it or not and know that this isn't a movie for my DH. We are going to see the Kingsman movie tomorrow at an early show. 

*MrsJDS*, your Prada SA sounds fabulous. Yes, a show and tell is in order ~ can't wait for your reveal! I, too, have been thinking about Chanel blazers after seeing them here on TPF but they are pointless as I will NEVER wear them very often. In any event, your afternoon sounds wonderful, between your lunch out and your SA. How delightful.


----------



## biscuit1

FabFashion , your DD's sound adorable -picking out their outfits for valentine's day , too cute !
When watching HGTV on your side of the border - do you see Tiffany Pratt's show ?
I've been tracking packages all day on usps.com . It is a miracle they are in business.The one must be there box of biscuits ( in the oodles that were mailed) is missing , along with my Hermes Cabanna bag that I was lending to a friend .


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> FabFashion , your DD's sound adorable -picking out their outfits for valentine's day , too cute !
> When watching HGTV on your side of the border - do you see Tiffany Pratt's show ?
> I've been tracking packages all day on usps.com . It is a miracle they are in business.The one must be there box of biscuits ( in the oodles that were mailed) is missing , along with my Hermes Cabanna bag that I was lending to a friend .


Oh no! I hope they find your packages soon, biscuit. They might have just forgot to log them properly. Fingers and toes crossed, especially for your H bag. 

I haven't seen Tiffany Pratt's show but that could be because I usually tune into House Hunter International. I can watch it for hours on end. I'll check to see if Cdn HGTV carries her show. 

I have friends that their kiddies don't care what they wear until they're about 9 or 10. Mine seem to have their own specific taste at such young age which makes it harder for me to shop for their clothes these days. It was a lot easier when they just wore whatever I put on them. Oh well! 

Vigee, I hope my DDs will have discriminating taste like your DDs. I'm sure yours got their good taste from their DM.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies!  Just popping in quickly. DS is getting his hair cut and so I have a few minutes to type. I had a wonderful lunch with an old friend at my favourite new restaurant - he is a captain for an airline so I find chatting with him so fascinating. I then popped into Prada to pick up a gift from my SA there. He wanted to thank me for all of my business and loyalty over the years. Apparently he had to get approval from head office in Milan for my gift (thank you Miuccia LOL)!  Will show you later when I'm home. I also had him take me over to Chanel to make an intro to one of the SAs there. I have not stepped foot into Chanel in about 10 years but after seeing all of the wonderful blazers on other PF members I now think I want to explore getting a blazer. So that was my afternoon. I will pop in again later!


MrsJDS, your Prada SA is such a gem. Please share what you got when you have time. I think the only time I got anything from an SA was a Cartier own label champagne. It was delish!


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Vigee! I saw it this afternoon. She is excellent, but he didn't impress me.


Thanks for the heads up, Madam. DH and I haven't gone to a movie theater in years, relying mostly on Netflix nowadays. We'll just have to wait until it shows up one day. I'm often curious to see how a book adaptation turns out when it becomes a movie. Lord of the rings really brought the characters to life for me having read the series previously.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hi everyone! 

*Happy Valentine's Day!!!
*
I took pictures before I left the house, but have not had a chance to upload them till now. Dinner was wonderful, but very rich. DH and I are eating light today.

Here's the outfit:

Jacket: dusty pink double-faced cashmere, made by my grandmother for my mother circa 1950. My grandmother was a custom tailor. Her work puts Chanel to shame. It has a Brunello Cuccinelli vibe.
Skirt: Missoni
Turtleneck: Neiman's house brand 
Boots: Hermes
Shawl: Hermes Mars
Jewelry: VCA Rose gold, 20-motif, 10-motif and 5-motif necklace. Hermes TGM Rose Gold Chain D'Ancre bracelet.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoupebirkin said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> *Happy Valentine's Day!!!
> *
> I took pictures before I left the house, but have not had a chance to upload them till now. Dinner was wonderful, but very rich. DH and I are eating light today.
> 
> Here's the outfit:
> 
> Jacket: dusty pink double-faced cashmere, made by my grandmother for my mother circa 1950. My grandmother was a custom tailor. Her work puts Chanel to shame. It has a Brunello Cuccinelli vibe.
> Skirt: Missoni
> Turtleneck: Neiman's house brand
> Boots: Hermes
> Shawl: Hermes Mars
> Jewelry: VCA Rose gold, 20-motif, 10-motif and 5-motif necklace. Hermes TGM Rose Gold Chain D'Ancre bracelet.



LOVE your outfit, *EB*. Everything coordinates perfectly right down to the Mackenzie-Childs key tassel on your door ~ and your new birdie is TDF! Major congrats, it is quite the Valentine's Day present. 

Happy Valentine's Day, ladies!


----------



## Mindi B

EB, FABULOUS!    Your DH is a lucky fellow!  You look wonderful, and the birdie is perfect.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> *Happy Valentine's Day!!!
> *
> I took pictures before I left the house, but have not had a chance to upload them till now. Dinner was wonderful, but very rich. DH and I are eating light today.
> 
> Here's the outfit:
> 
> Jacket: dusty pink double-faced cashmere, made by my grandmother for my mother circa 1950. My grandmother was a custom tailor. Her work puts Chanel to shame. It has a Brunello Cuccinelli vibe.
> Skirt: Missoni
> Turtleneck: Neiman's house brand
> Boots: Hermes
> Shawl: Hermes Mars
> Jewelry: VCA Rose gold, 20-motif, 10-motif and 5-motif necklace. Hermes TGM Rose Gold Chain D'Ancre bracelet.



You look absolutely fantastic, EB! Your new birdie is so pretty. Love the color!  Your mom must have many wonderful pieces from your grandmother. Your jacket looks so classy and timeless. It's a testament of true craftsmanship that stands the test of time. 

Happy Valentine's Day, everyone!!!


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> *Happy Valentine's Day!!!
> *
> I took pictures before I left the house, but have not had a chance to upload them till now. Dinner was wonderful, but very rich. DH and I are eating light today.
> 
> Here's the outfit:
> 
> Jacket: dusty pink double-faced cashmere, made by my grandmother for my mother circa 1950. My grandmother was a custom tailor. Her work puts Chanel to shame. It has a Brunello Cuccinelli vibe.
> Skirt: Missoni
> Turtleneck: Neiman's house brand
> Boots: Hermes
> Shawl: Hermes Mars
> Jewelry: VCA Rose gold, 20-motif, 10-motif and 5-motif necklace. Hermes TGM Rose Gold Chain D'Ancre bracelet.



Gorgeous ensemble EB! Glad you had a wonderful dinner and happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Serva1

Took this pic 2 days ago in Paris &#128516; Happy Valentine's Day Ladies


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Serva1 said:


> Took this pic 2 days ago in Paris &#65533;&#65533; Happy Valentine's Day Ladies
> View attachment 2896114



*LOVE!!! *

Thanks for the great pic from one of my favorite places, *Serva*!


----------



## Serva1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *LOVE!!! *
> 
> Thanks for the great pic from one of my favorite places, *Serva*!




Thank you Vigee &#128516;&#128516; 

Just returned home from a quick visit to Paris. I went to pic up the second belt in white epsom/craie swift that my SA had ordered. It was difficult to choose the hw this time, because rosegold is not yet my colour. Bought 3 maxitwillies and was considering a nice silk poncho in classic offwhite, gold and black but I couldn't decide even if the design was pretty. It's only a 3 hour flight so I will go there again if I feel the need. Also visited Chanel and looked through the latest collection from the château in Salzburg. A lot of pretty dressy jackets but not any classic ones. Always fun to see my SA.


----------



## Serva1




----------



## Serva1

A little eyecandy from FSH


----------



## Fabfashion

Dreamy! Thanks for sharing the pics, Serva1. Congrats on your new goodies from FSH. I'm so envious that you're only 3 hours plane ride away.


----------



## Serva1

Fabfashion said:


> Dreamy! Thanks for sharing the pics, Serva1. Congrats on your new goodies from FSH. I'm so envious that you're only 3 hours plane ride away.




Glad you enjoyed the pics Fab &#128516; It was nice to see a HAC in suede. Didn't know H made bags in suede. This time I only bought small things, since I visited the store less than a month ago and bought a B35 in January for summer. H launced a new yellow coloured perfume in the Hermessence collection during my visit. "Le Jardin De Monsieur Li" is inspired by the gardens in China. It has a little Jasmin and I bought a small bottle for summer.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks for the wonderful pics, *Serva*!

Here is a Valentine's Day pic from *biscuit*:


----------



## Serva1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks for the wonderful pics, *Serva*!
> 
> Here is a Valentine's Day pic from *biscuit*:




How creative Vigee &#128516;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Serva1 said:


> How creative Vigee &#65533;&#65533;



*Serva*, our fellow TPFer that follows this thread, *biscuit* asked me to post that pic for HER, so I cannot take any credit for her custom Valentine heart made out of dog biscuits! 

All I can add is that it is literally FRIGID here in the North East with the temperature at about 10 degrees F. Have spent all day inside, doing minor things around the house because I did not want to face a blast of frigid air. Being home bound will end tomorrow when I must do minor errands early in the morning and will bundle up to stay warm. i am shivering just thinking about it, lol. 

On a brighter note, my diet is going great, finally finished unpacking from LA and life is good. 

Hope everyone is having a great Sunday!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Serva, Thanks for posting the eye candy. I love Hermes FSH windows. When I was in Paris two years ago, the windows were under construction. So I especially appreciate them.

Vigee, Yes, it's frigid in DC too. DH and I thought about doing a day trip skiing, but then thought better of it. So i've spent the day in my girl cave. Not a bad thing to do.

I spent most of yesterday running errands. I did order all new kitchen appliances. The installers are coming to measure Tuesday. I'm so excited. I've been hating my appliances for the last couple of years.


----------



## Suncatcher

Thank you EB, Serva and Biscuit for the eye candy!!  Hope you all had a lovely Valentine's day. I finally carried my new egee last night!

With the wind chill it is -40 Celsius which if I recall from high school days means it is -40 Fahrenheit!  Like oh so deathly cold!  We have been hold up inside.  Even our dog doesn't want to go outside! DD had her 2nd birthday party at home today and we had a feast. One of our nannies brought over a cake for her that was just so beautiful it looked like something that should be in a Martha Stewart magazine!  It was decorated with bubble guppies characters and pictures of DD. I am suffering from a sugar high ... Now relaxing by reading the NYT fashion magazine supplement (noted the Hermes B sellier blurb) before dinner. Enjoy your evening everyone!  It is a long weekend for us and so tomorrow is a day off - yay!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

Survived the Valentine's Day weekend, actually it was pretty great and not very stressful after all. I guess I prefer to worry, do all the preparation and then enjoy it when things go smoothly.

DH and the cats gifted me with my imaginary vintage HAC so I'm all ready should the right one appear. I was in hot pursuit of an option on eBay but as seems to be my luck, when I ask a question about a bag-it immediately ends. This has happened 4 times to me in the last few months. Now to stalk the internet in all my spare time. Finding the right one at the right price has to happen someday, right? 

*Serva1,* that red bag display at FSH is heavenly. I would love a Doblis suede bag someday. I adore the texture. Sounds like you enjoyed your trip to Paris!

*Vigee,* sweet of you to post Biscuit's photo. Hope you had a lovely Valentine's weekend!

*EB,* congratulations on your new appliances. That's super exciting. DH and I have been renovating our new old house and the kitchen was so much fun! I love our Italian designed professional appliances, especially my double ovens. Cooking in my kitchen is a dream. If we ever move again, I think I'm spoiled forever and will want to design my own kitchens for life. 

*MrsJDS,* it's cold here too but not quite that cold! Glad you had a lovely birthday celebration for your DD and enjoy your day off tomorrow!

I'm working tomorrow so must get to bed after the Saturday Night Live special. It's pretty good so far!


----------



## katekluet

Oh my, you are all freezing and we are in tee shirts having dinner on the deck! Sunny and warm here!
Serva, enjoyed the windows and how lucky you are to be so close to Paris
Biscuit, loved the biscuit photo, did your wayward packages get to their destinations on time? Hope so!
EB, what appliances did you choose? How exciting. New ones always have good improvements. 
Mrs JDS. You are brave have all those two year olds indoors! Yes, there were two H bags in the NYT mag.
Vigee, how was Kingsman? Love Colin Firth but was unsure of the plot.
We had a lovely time in wine country, good wine, good food, and good shopping! Perfect weather too.
We have a house guest coming and some dinners out this week, then I fear the diet must begin......


----------



## etoupebirkin

katekluet said:


> Oh my, you are all freezing and we are in tee shirts having dinner on the deck! Sunny and warm here!
> Serva, enjoyed the windows and how lucky you are to be so close to Paris
> Biscuit, loved the biscuit photo, did your wayward packages get to their destinations on time? Hope so!
> EB, what appliances did you choose? How exciting. New ones always have good improvements.
> Mrs JDS. You are brave have all those two year olds indoors! Yes, there were two H bags in the NYT mag.
> Vigee, how was Kingsman? Love Colin Firth but was unsure of the plot.
> We had a lovely time in wine country, good wine, good food, and good shopping! Perfect weather too.
> We have a house guest coming and some dinners out this week, then I fear the diet must begin......



Kate, they're GE monogram. They are replacing a Thermador range and Sub Zero fridge and Bosch dishwasher. The only thing I've been happy was the range hood. I've been unhappy with all the other appliances. I had way higher expectations for the longevity of the Sub Zero and I was not going to fall for the hype a second time.


----------



## biscuit1

Vigee, thank you for posting photo.  I am using my HP all in one desktop from Hell and it is challenging at the moment. The sparkle in the biscuits is the edible gold leaf.
I hope you can run errands later.It is 0 degrees here without windchill. More snow on the way.

Kate, all the usps packages arrived in time for the pups. Only package missing is my Hermes bag that I am lending to a friend.


----------



## katekluet

etoupebirkin said:


> Kate, they're GE monogram. They are replacing a Thermador range and Sub Zero fridge and Bosch dishwasher. The only thing I've been happy was the range hood. I've been unhappy with all the other appliances. I had way higher expectations for the longevity of the Sub Zero and I was not going to fall for the hype a second time.


Good choices, I have had so many problems over the years with our Subzero. I hope other brands will fit in that space when mine finally goes,



biscuit1 said:


> Vigee, thank you for posting photo.  I am using my HP all in one desktop from Hell and it is challenging at the moment. The sparkle in the biscuits is the edible gold leaf.
> I hope you can run errands later.It is 0 degrees here without windchill. More snow on the way.
> 
> Kate, all the usps packages arrived in time for the pups. Only package missing is my Hermes bag that I am lending to a friend.


Ouch, Biscuit, I sure hope your purse is found, how distressing,
Stay warm, everyone!


----------



## Serva1

Vigee
Glad Biscuit asked you to post the pic &#128516; and great with the diet going well (you always look so gorgeous in your pics). We have great weather, springwinter as we call it, snow and sunshine 23F. Plenty of cashmere and furs to keep me warm &#128516;. Drinking tea every evening &#10084;&#65039;

Etoupebirkin
Great that you enjoyed the pics &#128516; I chose red bags because of V's D and I know Vigee likes red too. Will post more later.

Mrs JDS
You have really cold weather!!!I'm in Helsinki just opposite of the US Embassy ( my next door neighbour) and living next to the sea can be a bit windy at times. We have skiing holiday (all schools have a holiday week) so very little people in the city this week. Feels almost like ghost town in comparison to Paris.

Mrs Owen
A HAC 32 would be lovely as a travel bag. I would love to have a black HAC. I also love suede bags (especially boots). Hope you find your dream HAC &#10084;&#65039;

Katekluet
So envious that you are enjoying sun and meals on deck. My DBF informed today that he wants to travel somewhere warm on 30th of March. I can be away from work for a week, so even if I don't have the same urge I guess I will go wherever he wants. If I could choose a destination it would probably be Nice, because I can shop at Hermès &#128516;&#128516; and make a daytrip to Monaco.

Our Miele fridge/freezer broke down when I was in Paris and I bought a new one today. They can deliver on Friday so we are eating less and very healthy this week. I emptied the wine cooler cabinet and adjusted the temperature in order to survive without a fridge this week &#128516;


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks for the wonderful pics, *Serva*!
> 
> Here is a Valentine's Day pic from *biscuit*:



Sweet! I know Harry would love those! 

Thanks *Vigee *and *biscuit *for the photo!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Tuesday, ladies! Figured that I better revive this cafe thread 

Well, we have been hit by winter storm Octavia and now have an added few inches of snow from last night. The house is quiet but it's early yet, my fur baby is cuddled up next to me in my morning room ~ or girl cave, as *EB* calls it quite rightly ~ DH is still sleeping and he will work from home today. Hopefully, I can get out to do much needed errands this morning but that's questionable because of the icy roads. 

*Serva* - your trip from Helsinki to Nice sounds delightful during the end of March. Love Nice and Cannes but Monte Carlo not as much ~ although I wouldn't say no to visiting there in any case! Thanks again for the pics of the windows at FSH. H does a wonderful job of merchandising, especially their store windows, pure eye candy! My SA is looking for a craie/while belt H strap for me and I hope that you are enjoying yours ~  I should say you will enjoy yours this S/S 15.

*MrsO*, are you homebound today with all of the snow? Is your office kitty back in your home for the next week? Bet that you are happy to have some down time now that Valentine's Day is over.

*MrsJDS* and *FabF*, how are you surviving in the sub-zero temperatures up north? *MrsJDS*, are you still running outside? Brrr! *FabF*, how is your Fitbit exercise routine coming along? Are your DDs home from school because of the weather?

*kate*, totally jealous of your warm climate right now, you are probably wearing a t-shirt and shorts, drinking champagne and eating a delicious meal!

*EB*, I know very little about kitchen appliances as DH takes command of all of those decisions here at home, lol. Actually, I prefer it that way as I never cook and am limited to clean-up duty only. Love Miele appliances, my DD's condo has them in LA and they are a dream to use. Feel free to post pics of your new appliances, would love to see them and major congrats. Hope that the installation this week goes without a hiccup. 

*biscuit*, hope that you are surviving the cold! 

*xiangxiang*, what has happened with mr fireplace? Any meeting yet?

My gym routine is facing major obstacles due to the weather and the holiday yesterday but I still haven't given up hope yet! I am editing items from my closet that have gone unworn for years and am considering buying a PdP CSGM from F/W 14 in a CW that I love and can't seem to live without ~ saw it recently with my lovely SA and can't stop thinking about it. 

Have a wonderful Tuesday, ladies!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Tuesday, ladies! Figured that I better revive this cafe thread
> 
> Well, we have been hit by winter storm Octavia and now have an added few inches of snow from last night. The house is quiet but it's early yet, my fur baby is cuddled up next to me in my morning room ~ or girl cave, as *EB* calls it quite rightly ~ DH is still sleeping and he will work from home today. Hopefully, I can get out to do much needed errands this morning but that's questionable because of the icy roads.
> 
> *Serva* - your trip from Helsinki to Nice sounds delightful during the end of March. Love Nice and Cannes but Monte Carlo not as much ~ although I wouldn't say no to visiting there in any case! Thanks again for the pics of the windows at FSH. H does a wonderful job of merchandising, especially their store windows, pure eye candy! My SA is looking for a craie/while belt H strap for me and I hope that you are enjoying yours ~  I should say you will enjoy yours this S/S 15.
> 
> *MrsO*, are you homebound today with all of the snow? Is your office kitty back in your home for the next week? Bet that you are happy to have some down time now that Valentine's Day is over.
> 
> *MrsJDS* and *FabF*, how are you surviving in the sub-zero temperatures up north? *MrsJDS*, are you still running outside? Brrr! *FabF*, how is your Fitbit exercise routine coming along? Are your DDs home from school because of the weather?
> 
> *kate*, totally jealous of your warm climate right now, you are probably wearing a t-shirt and shorts, drinking champagne and eating a delicious meal!
> 
> *EB*, I know very little about kitchen appliances as DH takes command of all of those decisions here at home, lol. Actually, I prefer it that way as I never cook and am limited to clean-up duty only. Love Miele appliances, my DD's condo has them in LA and they are a dream to use. Feel free to post pics of your new appliances, would love to see them and major congrats. Hope that the installation this week goes without a hiccup.
> 
> *biscuit*, hope that you are surviving the cold!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, what has happened with mr fireplace? Any meeting yet?
> 
> My gym routine is facing major obstacles due to the weather and the holiday yesterday but I still haven't given up hope yet! I am editing items from my closet that have gone unworn for years and am considering buying a PdP CSGM from F/W 14 in a CW that I love and can't seem to live without ~ saw it recently with my lovely SA and can't stop thinking about it.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday, ladies!



Dear *Vigee*, happy Tuesday to you too! I too love Cannes but don't care for Monte Carlo at all! Sorry to hear about snow on your way! We had some dreadful rain yesterday but today it's sunny and warmer! We are meeting Mr Fizzle this weekend so we shall see.

The shawl from F/W 14, do you mean PdV? or another design? 

On the other note, do any of you still remember the Ferragamo shoes I ordered? The grey quilted ones which I was hoping to match my Lady Dior but wasn't sure about the black heels? So I ordered them on 30th Jan and two weeks later I hadn't heard a beep about it! And Ferragemo.com doesn't have a local number to call! So I finally emailed them last week, asking where are my shoes! Luckily someone at CS replied and today I received them. And guess what, no black heels! The heels are grey as the shoes! I do like them a lot and I will post some photos when I get home! I haven't compared them with LD yet so I will let you know about that as well.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Dear *Vigee*, happy Tuesday to you too! I too love Cannes but don't care for Monte Carlo at all! Sorry to hear about snow on your way! We had some dreadful rain yesterday but today it's sunny and warmer! We are meeting Mr Fizzle this weekend so we shall see.
> 
> The shawl from F/W 14, do you mean PdV? or another design?
> 
> On the other note, do any of you still remember the Ferragamo shoes I ordered? The grey quilted ones which I was hoping to match my Lady Dior but wasn't sure about the black heels? So I ordered them on 30th Jan and two weeks later I hadn't heard a beep about it! And Ferragemo.com doesn't have a local number to call! So I finally emailed them last week, asking where are my shoes! Luckily someone at CS replied and today I received them. And guess what, no black heels! The heels are grey as the shoes! I do like them a lot and I will post some photos when I get home! I haven't compared them with LD yet so I will let you know about that as well.



*xiangxiang*, of course you called it right, I meant PdV ~ it still was a little early in the morning when I wrote my previous post. Am thinking of calling my SA today and have her hold it for me and I found Ferragamo Varina flats that coordinate with it perfectly. Will post a pic once I receive them both 

Lucky you to score the grey Ferragamo shoes WITHOUT those black heels. Love the grey quilting and stacked heel on them, my fingers are crossed that they match your Lady Dior perfectly ~ as it is another one of my favorite bags. Please post a pic when you have a minute, would love to see them together. Question, do you think that the grey Ferragamo heels would match etain? A friend of mine will be in London next month and I am considering asking her to pick them up for me at the store, if they have them in stock. 

mr fizzie is certainly a disappointment with or without his shirt. Hope that you reach a satisfactory resolution this weekend.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, of course you called it right, I meant PdV ~ it still was a little early in the morning when I wrote my previous post. Am thinking of calling my SA today and have her hold it for me and I found Ferragamo Varina flats that coordinate with it perfectly. Will post a pic once I receive them both
> 
> Lucky you to score the grey Ferragamo shoes WITHOUT those black heels. Love the grey quilting and stacked heel on them, my fingers are crossed that they match your Lady Dior perfectly ~ as it is another one of my favorite bags. Please post a pic when you have a minute, would love to see them together. Question, do you think that the grey Ferragamo heels would match etain? A friend of mine will be in London next month and I am considering asking her to pick them up for me at the store, if they have them in stock.
> 
> mr fizzie is certainly a disappointment with or without his shirt. Hope that you reach a satisfactory resolution this weekend.



*Vigee*, hope you had morning coffee (or equiv) by now! LOL! Which CW of PdV you are thinking? Spill! Would love to see a picture when you got them both! 

As for the grey, unfortunately I don't think the colour will match etain. The grey is very light, which I am trying to match my light grey LD. So you can forget about asking your friend to pick them up if you just want some shoes to match etain. I will post photos this evening so you will see what I mean.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - thanks to Vigee for reviving this thread! I have about 15 mins before I have to leave.  DS has another school trip and I have volunteered to accompany him.  They are going to a local market to learn about how to spend money wisely and why we should buy fresh produce.

Yesterday DH, DS and I went to a hockey game.  We went to watch the farm team (for our local NHL team) play but they were playing in the NHL arena.  I managed to get front row seats behind the blue line and I have to say, as a non-hockey fan, watching the game right against the board is exhilerating.  I even managed to catch an errant puck that flew over the boards (luckily no one got hurt).  In my quest to get the puck for DS, I threw aside my Constance and dove on the ground, on hands and knees, to grab it!

Vigee - I think our winter is nowhere near what the Boston area is getting.  We are in the midst of a deep freeze right now.  Saturday was "warmer" and so I ran.  I ran wearing my ski balaclava.  It felt good to breathe in cold fresh air, believe it or not!  I only run outside on Saturdays with a friend durinig the winter months.  I'm looking forward to your reveal of the PdP if you end up getting it.

Xiangxiang - I look forward to seeing the Ferragamos alongside the LD bag!  Sounds like it might make a smashing combination!

Serva - will Nice be busy at the end of March?  DH and I once went to NIce in mid-November and the town (and surrounding areas) were about to shut down for the winter.  I didn't expect that.  The other thing I didn't expect was how cold it could get then.  I bought myself a grey cashmere turtleneck that I wore every day under my jacket to keep myself warm on the trip!

Ladies, I will type part 2 of my post open my return!  Must head out now ... have a nice day everyone!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, hope you had morning coffee (or equiv) by now! LOL! Which CW of PdV you are thinking? Spill! Would love to see a picture when you got them both!
> 
> As for the grey, unfortunately I don't think the colour will match etain. The grey is very light, which I am trying to match my light grey LD. So you can forget about asking your friend to pick them up if you just want some shoes to match etain. I will post photos this evening so you will see what I mean.



*xiangxiang*, your Ferragamo heels definitely sound like they are too light grey to coordinate back to etain from your description. Have a pair of dark grey patent YSL heels that work perfectly ~ so, my guess is that I should stop right there. Plus, I just remembered ANOTHER pair of matching grey heels that have yet to be worn! Was really on a grey binge for a long time after my etain K35 arrived ~ grey is my new black and the perfect neutral for me. 

Will reveal the CW of the PdV CSGM after I put it on hold with my SA, am afraid that I will jinx it as I am sure that there are not many left in the USA right now. 

Looking forward to your Ferragamo and Lady Dior pics tonight!


----------



## Jadeite

Hello!

Jumping back in here for a quick peek...I'm waiting at the airport to catch a 6hr flight home to my own home country. It's the lunar new year and I'm looking forward to see my doggies in a few hours. Yipee! 

Biscuit, my heart sank when I saw your package with your cabana bag is MIA... FedEx in my neck of the woods is very reliable and I hope it's going to find its way to you soon.

MrsJDS did I hear you say windchill minus 40?? No thanks for me. Stay very toasty! 

Hi everyone else!!


----------



## Jadeite

I have to say my priority of business when getting home is to cuddle my dogs get a facial and then work on polishing all my bags again. I decided not to bring most of them to my relocated country so regular trips home will mean time needed to invest in cleaning and airing my hermes out of their sleeping bags...


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

I am snowed in today, they haven't started plowing yet and they never plow my studio's neighborhood so it's not worth the drive in. Shop cat is home as she had a dental appointment today but they moved it to Thursday so she's enjoying more time at home. She really has lucked out with the snow days, I have class at the end of the week so she'll be home for a week or so. Poor girl may not have many teeth left after her dental appointment though, her previous owners neglected her medical care I suspect. 

I'm happy to report that after private eBay evaluation with Bababebi I scored a Natural Chamonix HAC 32 with GHW which is on it's way to me from Japan. Chamonix wasn't on my original list of leathers but this beauty simply glowed in photos, they also have a 14 day return policy which is lovely so if I have any pangs of regret, I'm just out shipping and the authentication fee. I hope I love it, I'm looking forward to reading Doc's thread and learning out to care for the bag. It looks like it could use a little TLC but doesn't appear to need to head to the spa. My thinking is that it's a 3 season bag for me and if it needs the spa I can send it over next winter. I am so excited 

*Vigee,* I think I know which color you're eyeing in PdV but I can't wait to see. I myself am still thinking about the Green CW of La Mer and haven't worn my blue since the first day I wore it. If it goes unworn into Spring I may have to edit it out of my closet. 

*Jadeite*, so excited for you to see your doggies! I'm sure they've missed you so very much!

*MrsJDS,* enjoy your field trip with DS and his class!

*Xiangxiang,* congrats on the Ferragamos. Can't wait to see pics with the Lady Dior!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> I have to say my priority of business when getting home is to cuddle my dogs get a facial and then work on polishing all my bags again. I decided not to bring most of them to my relocated country so regular trips home will mean time needed to invest in cleaning and airing my hermes out of their sleeping bags...



*Jadeite*, so happy to hear from you and that you will see your doggies in just a few hours! Have a safe flight.


----------



## katekluet

Vigee, you are pretty accurate....we were sipping Bellinis and having a delicious meal last night prepared for a friend's birthday by her DH....hmmm and I wonder why I am not losing weight. Our coastal fog is back so actually need a sweater. I bet little Coco was so happy to have you home.
Jadeite, great that you get to visit your dear pups, have a good time at home
XiangXiang, do you like the shoes better with or without the contrasting heels?
I did make it to yoga but have lots of progress to make before I am as fit as before I broke my leg.
Biscuit, any sign of your bag yet?
MrsJDS, what a valuable field trip! The local middle school has a big garden where the kids grow all sorts of veges and also learn to use them.
Serva, we visited Helsinki many years ago, what a wonderful city, really enjoyed it.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Vigee, you are pretty accurate....we were sipping Bellinis and having a delicious meal last night prepared for a friend's birthday by her DH....hmmm and I wonder why I am not losing weight. Our coastal fog is back so actually need a sweater. I bet little Coco was so happy to have you home.
> Jadeite, great that you get to visit your dear pups, have a good time at home
> XiangXiang, do you like the shoes better with or without the contrasting heels?
> I did make it to yoga but have lots of progress to make before I am as fit as before I broke my leg.
> Biscuit, any sign of your bag yet?
> MrsJDS, what a valuable field trip! The local middle school has a big garden where the kids grow all sorts of veges and also learn to use them.
> Serva, we visited Helsinki many years ago, what a wonderful city, really enjoyed it.



*kate*, what I would do for a Bellini right now! Part of my diet includes no alcohol, so haven't had champagne in ages and that is the only beverage that I miss. Hope that you are enjoying your yoga classes and kudos to you for getting started with them!   

*MrsO*, major congrats on your Natural Chamonix HAC 32 GHW, it sounds like such a beauty. Another photo opp and pics after it arrives, please. Your studio kitty is surely  living the high life now that she is comfortable in your home. That is so sweet.

Just came back from running morning errands and the main roads were surprisingly great considering the snow from the last few days. Amazing.


----------



## katekluet

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am snowed in today, they haven't started plowing yet and they never plow my studio's neighborhood so it's not worth the drive in. Shop cat is home as she had a dental appointment today but they moved it to Thursday so she's enjoying more time at home. She really has lucked out with the snow days, I have class at the end of the week so she'll be home for a week or so. Poor girl may not have many teeth left after her dental appointment though, her previous owners neglected her medical care I suspect.
> 
> I'm happy to report that after private eBay evaluation with Bababebi I scored a Natural Chamonix HAC 32 with GHW which is on it's way to me from Japan. Chamonix wasn't on my original list of leathers but this beauty simply glowed in photos, they also have a 14 day return policy which is lovely so if I have any pangs of regret, I'm just out shipping and the authentication fee. I hope I love it, I'm looking forward to reading Doc's thread and learning out to care for the bag. It looks like it could use a little TLC but doesn't appear to need to head to the spa. My thinking is that it's a 3 season bag for me and if it needs the spa I can send it over next winter. I am so excited
> 
> *Vigee,* I think I know which color you're eyeing in PdV but I can't wait to see. I myself am still thinking about the Green CW of La Mer and haven't worn my blue since the first day I wore it. If it goes unworn into Spring I may have to edit it out of my closet.
> 
> *Jadeite*, so excited for you to see your doggies! I'm sure they've missed you so very much!
> 
> *MrsJDS,* enjoy your field trip with DS and his class!
> 
> *Xiangxiang,* congrats on the Ferragamos. Can't wait to see pics with the Lady Dior!
> 
> Have a good day everyone!


Mrs.O, didn't you think that it was going to  be a long search for you? That was fast! Major congrats on finding your very special bag and the leather sounds lovely.


----------



## MSO13

katekluet said:


> Mrs.O, didn't you think that it was going to  be a long search for you? That was fast! Major congrats on finding your very special bag and the leather sounds lovely.



Thanks Kate! Well yes I did think it was going to be a while but I had been quietly looking for this bag since last August. DH and the cats gifted me with the funds for the perfect HAC for Valentine's Day and this one fit the budget and my specs so it seemed meant to be once I felt confident with authenticity. I had been watching it for a while with two affiliated sellers but widely varying prices. When I inquired about the price disparity they both disappeared. Then poof, yesterday it was back! Seemed meant to be.  Will definitely post pics when it arrives!


----------



## Fabfashion

Just popping in for a quick hello to everyone.  It's been crazy cold and I've spent the last 2 days cocooning. Fitbit practically registered about 660 steps yesterday.  On top of that I bought this amazing cherry cheesecake from Costco and ate about 1/3 of it all by myself within 2 days. So I'm officially on sugar coma. 

Jadeite, so glad to see you on your way to your homecountry. Enjoy every minute of your snuggling time with your furbabies. I bet they won't leave your side even for a second. How long will you be staying?

Vigee, can't wait to see your PdV reveal. It's such a lovely design and if I ever see an orange one again in person, I probably won't hesitate. 

xiangxiang, those Ferragamo shoes sound so pretty and look like they'll be a good match to your LD. Pic please. BTW, hope your meeting with Mr Fizzies later this week goes well. He just turned me off from all Mr. Hotties--all full of hot air and not much else!

biscuit, those cookies are amazing! They're not human edible, are they? I'd love some cookies with gold leaf.  And hope your H bag finds her way back to you soon. I only use Fedex now for all items. I'd shipped Chanel and Prada bags from Hawaii when I just had too many things and never had any problems. Knock on wood!

Serva, your trip to Nice sounds delightful. We've been twice a while back now and it's such a pretty city. 

Glad to learn the Subzero fridge isn't all the hype it made out to be--sure looks so nice though. We have Jenn-air stove and fridge and couldn't be happier. They're 18 years old and work perfectly and still look brand new. Never need any servicing (hopefully I'm not jinxing myself now).  

Kate, I can't imagine wearing anything other than 2 layers of sweaters right now. Will have to live vicariously through you. 

MrsO, congrats on the HAC!  Can't wait to see mod shots. We're cousins--mine is in gold epsom. It was my first H bag. Haven't used mine in a long time but it'll always have a special place in my heart. Let me know how you like the chamonix. I have a chamonix Drag that hasn't been carried yet. I'm a little squeamish even though I followed Docride's treatment advice already. Will bring her out in the spring. 

MrsJDS, you're so brave to have gone running last Saturday. We went to do a bit of errands and I literally freeze my behind. Please post pic of your Prada gift when you have a chance.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - thanks to Vigee for reviving this thread! I have about 15 mins before I have to leave.  DS has another school trip and I have volunteered to accompany him.  They are going to a local market to learn about how to spend money wisely and why we should buy fresh produce.
> 
> Xiangxiang - I look forward to seeing the Ferragamos alongside the LD bag!  Sounds like it might make a smashing combination!
> 
> Ladies, I will type part 2 of my post open my return!  Must head out now ... have a nice day everyone!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, your Ferragamo heels definitely sound like they are too light grey to coordinate back to etain from your description. Have a pair of dark grey patent YSL heels that work perfectly ~ so, my guess is that I should stop right there. Plus, I just remembered ANOTHER pair of matching grey heels that have yet to be worn! Was really on a grey binge for a long time after my etain K35 arrived ~ grey is my new black and the perfect neutral for me.
> 
> Will reveal the CW of the PdV CSGM after I put it on hold with my SA, am afraid that I will jinx it as I am sure that there are not many left in the USA right now.
> 
> Looking forward to your Ferragamo and Lady Dior pics tonight!





MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> *Xiangxiang,* congrats on the Ferragamos. Can't wait to see pics with the Lady Dior!
> 
> Have a good day everyone!





katekluet said:


> Vigee, you are pretty accurate....we were sipping Bellinis and having a delicious meal last night prepared for a friend's birthday by her DH....hmmm and I wonder why I am not losing weight. Our coastal fog is back so actually need a sweater. I bet little Coco was so happy to have you home.
> Jadeite, great that you get to visit your dear pups, have a good time at home
> XiangXiang, do you like the shoes better with or without the contrasting heels?
> I did make it to yoga but have lots of progress to make before I am as fit as before I broke my leg.
> Biscuit, any sign of your bag yet?
> MrsJDS, what a valuable field trip! The local middle school has a big garden where the kids grow all sorts of veges and also learn to use them.
> Serva, we visited Helsinki many years ago, what a wonderful city, really enjoyed it.





Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, those Ferragamo shoes sound so pretty and look like they'll be a good match to your LD. Pic please. BTW, hope your meeting with Mr Fizzies later this week goes well. He just turned me off from all Mr. Hotties--all full of hot air and not much else!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Hello ladies, thank you all for your kind words re the shoes! Just to remind you that I thought I was getting those. But here are what I received. 

Kate, I originally wanted the grey matching heels but I would be happy with either. 

Next post on the Dior matching.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello ladies, thank you all for your kind words re the shoes! Just to remind you that I thought I was getting those. But here are what I received.
> 
> Kate, I originally wanted the grey matching heels but I would be happy with either.
> 
> Next post on the Dior matching.


Love these!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Now the million dollar question? Do they match my lady dior? Sadly it doesn't quite match. The dior is just a tad more beige compared to the shoes. What do you ladies think? I still like the shoes will probably keep them anyway. Besides I really couldn't be bothered to return them back to Italy.


----------



## Serva1

Congrats MrsO, such an adventure with the HAC. I have a belt in white/natural chamonix (colour very similar to barenia). So excited for you!!!


Spent time at the countryside visiting my good friend, who celebrated her birthday. She has a big house filled with stuff so instead of buying her something she really doesn´t need I made an exquisite dinner, good wine and roast beef of moose with sallad and lovely French cheese and fruit for dessert. She was very happy and appreciated that I took half day off work and drove for 2 hrs to visit her. It was very relaxing to drive in the sunshine and listening to good music (I drive much better if I have music on).


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am snowed in today, they haven't started plowing yet and they never plow my studio's neighborhood so it's not worth the drive in. Shop cat is home as she had a dental appointment today but they moved it to Thursday so she's enjoying more time at home. She really has lucked out with the snow days, I have class at the end of the week so she'll be home for a week or so. Poor girl may not have many teeth left after her dental appointment though, her previous owners neglected her medical care I suspect.
> 
> I'm happy to report that after private eBay evaluation with Bababebi I scored a Natural Chamonix HAC 32 with GHW which is on it's way to me from Japan. Chamonix wasn't on my original list of leathers but this beauty simply glowed in photos, they also have a 14 day return policy which is lovely so if I have any pangs of regret, I'm just out shipping and the authentication fee. I hope I love it, I'm looking forward to reading Doc's thread and learning out to care for the bag. It looks like it could use a little TLC but doesn't appear to need to head to the spa. My thinking is that it's a 3 season bag for me and if it needs the spa I can send it over next winter. I am so excited
> 
> *Vigee,* I think I know which color you're eyeing in PdV but I can't wait to see. I myself am still thinking about the Green CW of La Mer and haven't worn my blue since the first day I wore it. If it goes unworn into Spring I may have to edit it out of my closet.
> 
> *Jadeite*, so excited for you to see your doggies! I'm sure they've missed you so very much!
> 
> *MrsJDS,* enjoy your field trip with DS and his class!
> 
> *Xiangxiang,* congrats on the Ferragamos. Can't wait to see pics with the Lady Dior!
> 
> Have a good day everyone!



MrsOwen, congratulations to scoring the HAC! I am super excited for you! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Serva1

Xiangxiang, the stiches look good together, but you are right, from the pic it looks like the LD is more beige and the Ferragamos are more light grey.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Now the million dollar question? Do they match my lady dior? Sadly it doesn't quite match. The dior is just a tad more beige compared to the shoes. What do you ladies think? I still like the shoes will probably keep them anyway. Besides I really couldn't be bothered to return them back to Italy.


That's a tough call, xiangxiang. I love the shoes and I love the bag. I think wearing them together may be okay because they're not side by side. If it were a bag and belt then the difference may be more apparent but your bag and shoes are far enough apart. 

For your LD, would you be better off with beigy shoes instead then?


----------



## Fabfashion

Serva1 said:


> Congrats MrsO, such an adventure with the HAC. I have a belt in white/natural chamonix (colour very similar to barenia). So excited for you!!!
> 
> 
> Spent time at the countryside visiting my good friend, who celebrated her birthday. She has a big house filled with stuff so instead of buying her something she really doesn´t need I made an exquisite dinner, good wine and roast beef of moose with sallad and lovely French cheese and fruit for dessert. She was very happy and appreciated that I took half day off work and drove for 2 hrs to visit her. It was very relaxing to drive in the sunshine and listening to good music (I drive much better if I have music on).


You're such a sweet friend, Serva! Your dinner sounds so delicious and the time you took to prepare everything and driving 2 hours to spend her birthday with her made it so much more special.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> That's a tough call, xiangxiang. I love the shoes and I love the bag. I think wearing them together may be okay because they're not side by side. If it were a bag and belt then the difference may be more apparent but your bag and shoes are far enough apart.
> 
> For your LD, would you be better off with beigy shoes instead then?



I would agree, I think that they'll be far enough apart to complement but not need to match exactly. The shoes seem just slightly cooler gray than the bag. You could add a few more tones of gray and have one of those amazingly chic monochrome looks, I love those!


----------



## MSO13

xiangxiang0731 said:


> MrsOwen, congratulations to scoring the HAC! I am super excited for you! Can't wait to see it!



Thank you! me too 



Serva1 said:


> Congrats MrsO, such an adventure with the HAC. I have a belt in white/natural chamonix (colour very similar to barenia). So excited for you!!!
> 
> Spent time at the countryside visiting my good friend, who celebrated her birthday. She has a big house filled with stuff so instead of buying her something she really doesn´t need I made an exquisite dinner, good wine and roast beef of moose with sallad and lovely French cheese and fruit for dessert. She was very happy and appreciated that I took half day off work and drove for 2 hrs to visit her. It was very relaxing to drive in the sunshine and listening to good music (I drive much better if I have music on).



Glad to hear that it's similar to Barenia, it seemed like a good "next best" option. I love your B25 Barenia! What a sweet friend you are, that's such a thoughtful birthday gift!




Fabfashion said:


> Just popping in for a quick hello to everyone.  It's been crazy cold and I've spent the last 2 days cocooning. Fitbit practically registered about 660 steps yesterday.  On top of that I bought this amazing cherry cheesecake from Costco and ate about 1/3 of it all by myself within 2 days. So I'm officially on sugar coma.
> 
> Jadeite, so glad to see you on your way to your homecountry. Enjoy every minute of your snuggling time with your furbabies. I bet they won't leave your side even for a second. How long will you be staying?
> 
> Vigee, can't wait to see your PdV reveal. It's such a lovely design and if I ever see an orange one again in person, I probably won't hesitate.
> 
> xiangxiang, those Ferragamo shoes sound so pretty and look like they'll be a good match to your LD. Pic please. BTW, hope your meeting with Mr Fizzies later this week goes well. He just turned me off from all Mr. Hotties--all full of hot air and not much else!
> 
> biscuit, those cookies are amazing! They're not human edible, are they? I'd love some cookies with gold leaf.  And hope your H bag finds her way back to you soon. I only use Fedex now for all items. I'd shipped Chanel and Prada bags from Hawaii when I just had too many things and never had any problems. Knock on wood!
> 
> Serva, your trip to Nice sounds delightful. We've been twice a while back now and it's such a pretty city.
> 
> Glad to learn the Subzero fridge isn't all the hype it made out to be--sure looks so nice though. We have Jenn-air stove and fridge and couldn't be happier. They're 18 years old and work perfectly and still look brand new. Never need any servicing (hopefully I'm not jinxing myself now).
> 
> Kate, I can't imagine wearing anything other than 2 layers of sweaters right now. Will have to live vicariously through you.
> 
> MrsO, congrats on the HAC!  Can't wait to see mod shots. We're cousins--mine is in gold epsom. It was my first H bag. Haven't used mine in a long time but it'll always have a special place in my heart. Let me know how you like the chamonix. I have a chamonix Drag that hasn't been carried yet. I'm a little squeamish even though I followed Docride's treatment advice already. Will bring her out in the spring.
> 
> MrsJDS, you're so brave to have gone running last Saturday. We went to do a bit of errands and I literally freeze my behind. Please post pic of your Prada gift when you have a chance.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Hope you're staying warm Fab!  I was reading Docride's thread about treating Chamonix. Perhaps we can be Chamonix cousins once warmer weather arrives, I would love to see your Drag.  I would be too scared in the snow and salty ice to take it out now. I'm being so lazy today I'm going to have to get in an extra long workout to break 5000 steps!


----------



## MadMadCat

MrsOwen3 said:


> I would agree, I think that they'll be far enough apart to complement but not need to match exactly. The shoes seem just slightly cooler gray than the bag. You could add a few more tones of gray and have one of those amazingly chic monochrome looks, I love those!



I agree with both of you (if I may, as a newbie )
A whole outfit in the tones of beige/taupe/gray would look absolutely fabulous!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Now the million dollar question? Do they match my lady dior? Sadly it doesn't quite match. The dior is just a tad more beige compared to the shoes. What do you ladies think? I still like the shoes will probably keep them anyway. Besides I really couldn't be bothered to return them back to Italy.



*xiangxiang*, think that you might be able to pull off wearing the Ferragamo heels with your LD. Judging from the first pic, it's a definite yes and the second pic looks like it is a maybe because your LD seems a lot more beige. I like MrsO's idea of various shades of grey/beige together in one outfit. 

In any case, love the shoes with the matching heel and would consider myself very lucky. Thanks for the pics. 

*Serva*, your birthday gift for your friend sounds so special, how nice of you!

*kate*, think that you asked earlier if my Coco missed me while I was on the West Coast ~ she hasn't left my side since I returned home 

*FabF*, shall I check my local H and see if they have an orange PdV for you? Not enabling here just trying to help a fellow PdV lover.


----------



## Fabfashion

MadMadCat said:


> I agree with both of you (if I may, as a newbie )
> A whole outfit in the tones of beige/taupe/gray would look absolutely fabulous!


Welcome, MadMadCat!  It's nice to see you in the cafe.


----------



## Suncatcher

I'm back!  The school trip was fun.  I spent this afternoon organizing my tax receipts and starting to prepare the paperwork to file taxes.  I've been doing my own for years (with the aid of one of the computer tax programs) and as odd as this sounds, I don't mind doing it.


So I've attached a picture of the gift that my Prada SA gifted to me: an iPad Air cover in navy saffiano leather.  Very sweet of him to arrange this.  He also gave to me - those of you who celebrate Chinese New Year will appreciate this - red and gold Prada lucky money packets.  Pretty cool!  


Xiangxiang - I would have no problem pairing your new Ferragamos with the LD bag.  I like the tonal look and the shoes are far enough away from your bag that I think it would work quite well.  I don't think things have to match perfectly to work well.  I think Mrs O mentioned that pairing various tonal shades from head to toe would look nice and I would agree with that!


MrsO - I can't believe you got your HAC so quickly!  I can't wait to see its reveal.  How lovely that your cat and DH got you the funds for V-day to enable this purchase.  (I don't recall my dog ever gifting me anything so lovely LOL)!  Great that you got it authenticated too by bababebi.  I would like to hear your reaction to Chamonix.


FabF - I think this past weekend was the perfect weekend to cocoon and eat cheesecake!  It was totally freezing outside.  It is definitely time to get away warm soon!  BTW I used to have a Subzero in my last home (with Miele everything else).  It worked well and having the integrated look is wonderful but now we have Gaggenau everything and the Gaggenau fridge is unbelievable.  It is stainless steel on the inside which means that food stays fresh in our fridge forever.  Like a month beyond the best before date LOL.


Jadeite - how lovely that you are able to return home for the new year and to see your furbabies (and to escape the pollution too)!  Will you be able to return often to visit your dogs?  Who is taking care of them in your absence?  Have a safe trip home!


Serva - What a lovely trip to make to see a good friend!  Loved the food report too.  I bet the scenery in your countryside must be majestic.  Am I right to think it is mountainous and snowy?


I hope I didn't miss anyone - hope you all are having a wonderful day!


----------



## MadMadCat

Fabfashion said:


> Welcome, MadMadCat!  It's nice to see you in the cafe.



Thank you *Fabfashion*! one can learn great style from every corner of this forum!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Serva1 said:


> Xiangxiang, the stiches look good together, but you are right, from the pic it looks like the LD is more beige and the Ferragamos are more light grey.





Fabfashion said:


> That's a tough call, xiangxiang. I love the shoes and I love the bag. I think wearing them together may be okay because they're not side by side. If it were a bag and belt then the difference may be more apparent but your bag and shoes are far enough apart.
> 
> For your LD, would you be better off with beigy shoes instead then?





MrsOwen3 said:


> I would agree, I think that they'll be far enough apart to complement but not need to match exactly. The shoes seem just slightly cooler gray than the bag. You could add a few more tones of gray and have one of those amazingly chic monochrome looks, I love those!





MadMadCat said:


> I agree with both of you (if I may, as a newbie )
> A whole outfit in the tones of beige/taupe/gray would look absolutely fabulous!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, think that you might be able to pull off wearing the Ferragamo heels with your LD. Judging from the first pic, it's a definite yes and the second pic looks like it is a maybe because your LD seems a lot more beige. I like MrsO's idea of various shades of grey/beige together in one outfit.
> 
> In any case, love the shoes with the matching heel and would consider myself very lucky. Thanks for the pics.
> 
> *Serva*, your birthday gift for your friend sounds so special, how nice of you!
> 
> *kate*, think that you asked earlier if my Coco missed me while I was on the West Coast ~ she hasn't left my side since I returned home
> 
> *FabF*, shall I check my local H and see if they have an orange PdV for you? Not enabling here just trying to help a fellow PdV lover.



Thank you ladies for sharing your thoughts! Looks like great minds do think alike! I am also thinking they will be ok worn together because shoes and bag are not very close side by side. And last SS I have been wear a pair of taupe beige Ferragamo vara shoes with Lady Dior as well as a black patent pair. So I think the shoes will stay. Now only I wish the weather warms up quickly!


----------



## biscuit1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you ladies for sharing your thoughts! Looks like great minds do think alike! I am also thinking they will be ok worn together because shoes and bag are not very close side by side. And last SS I have been wear a pair of taupe beige Ferragamo vara shoes with Lady Dior as well as a black patent pair. So I think the shoes will stay. Now only I wish the weather warms up quickly!



I was thinking same thing - if shoes were bracelets or bag was around your ankles ,color would be off but there's enough distance . Maybe a bright scarf for total distraction.


----------



## katekluet

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Now the million dollar question? Do they match my lady dior? Sadly it doesn't quite match. The dior is just a tad more beige compared to the shoes. What do you ladies think? I still like the shoes will probably keep them anyway. Besides I really couldn't be bothered to return them back to Italy.


They look to me to blend and I agree, they will be far enough apart to look very good! Enjoy!


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite- hope you are home safe with your furkids . So glad you get to visit with them.

Kate, the cabanna arrived this morning at it's destination.  It took one day to travel across the country and four days to travel one hour's distance. 

Fabfashion , yes the biscuits are suitable for human consumption !  All human grade ingredients and mostly organic.The cheddar cheese and rye are the best. Brought a bag to a party for the host's dog and they were eaten by the humans. There was a lot of food at party and the biscuits were fire hydrant, dog house and dachshund shapes. Still can't figure that one out. Next batch for St.Patty's day - there is gold leaf in the pots of gold and then the Easter biscuits (bunnies, lambs,chicks and stuff ) the eggs get edible gold.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*MrsJDS*, what a wonderful Prada SA you have ~ love your new iPad cover. Congrats, it's gorgeous! 

*Fab*F, forgot to mention your cheesecake  This is something that I can totally relate to doing on a cold winter day. I used to make cheesecake from scratch because I love baking and a third of it would be gone before I even put it in the oven. 

*MadMadCat*, hello and welcome to the cafe!

*xiangxiang*, glad that you are keeping the Ferragamo heels and will wear them with your LD. Think that they will look great together.

*biscuit*, didn't know that your doggie snacks could be consumed by people, too. Amazing.


----------



## Suncatcher

biscuit1 said:


> Jadeite- hope you are home safe with your furkids . So glad you get to visit with them.
> 
> Kate, the cabanna arrived this morning at it's destination.  It took one day to travel across the country and four days to travel one hour's distance.
> 
> Fabfashion , yes the biscuits are suitable for human consumption !  All human grade ingredients and mostly organic.The cheddar cheese and rye are the best. Brought a bag to a party for the host's dog and they were eaten by the humans. There was a lot of food at party and the biscuits were fire hydrant, dog house and dachshund shapes. Still can't figure that one out. Next batch for St.Patty's day - there is gold leaf in the pots of gold and then the Easter biscuits (bunnies, lambs,chicks and stuff ) the eggs get edible gold.



Biscuit - I have been to some dog stores where the people behind the counter told me that the doggie biscuits were fit for human consumption but I didn't have the nerve to test that theory!


----------



## biscuit1

MrsJDS said:


> Biscuit - I have been to some dog stores where the people behind the counter told me that the doggie biscuits were fit for human consumption but I didn't have the nerve to test that theory!



They may be "fit "but I don't know about taste !  The only ones I created that were horrible were with caviar .Even while baking they smelled like burning bird seed. I taste while baking = quality control . I get biscuitback (feedback at my house) of people's kids eating them - especially the peanut butter flavor.
I saw your new goodie in previous post and spotted fur on left . What were you driving ?


----------



## Suncatcher

biscuit1 said:


> They may be "fit "but I don't know about taste !  The only ones I created that were horrible were with caviar .Even while baking they smelled like burning bird seed. I taste while baking = quality control . I get biscuitback (feedback at my house) of people's kids eating them - especially the peanut butter flavor.
> I saw your new goodie in previous post and spotted fur on left . What were you driving ?



Actually one of the women behind the counter told me that they were quite tasty!  Again don't know if I have the courage to try one ...!  I drive a Mercedes GLK. Great small SUV, perfect for the big city, not so good if I need to haul around a lot of things or more than one kid. We have 3 SUVs and this is by far the smallest of the three.  

ETA - the gift in the previous post was essentially to thank me for ordering the fur ...


----------



## Suncatcher

I'm watching the Westminster Dog Show best in show!!!! So irresistible!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsJDS said:


> I'm watching the Westminster Dog Shoe best in show!!!! So irresistible!



Hi, MrsJDS.  I'm watching the show too.  Wish I could have all of those dogs.


----------



## Suncatcher

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, MrsJDS.  I'm watching the show too.  Wish I could have all of those dogs.



The dogs have such luscious coats and many of them have such expression to them!  I too want them all!


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> Jadeite- hope you are home safe with your furkids . So glad you get to visit with them.
> 
> Kate, the cabanna arrived this morning at it's destination.  It took one day to travel across the country and four days to travel one hour's distance.
> 
> Fabfashion , yes the biscuits are suitable for human consumption !  All human grade ingredients and mostly organic.The cheddar cheese and rye are the best. Brought a bag to a party for the host's dog and they were eaten by the humans. There was a lot of food at party and the biscuits were fire hydrant, dog house and dachshund shapes. Still can't figure that one out. Next batch for St.Patty's day - there is gold leaf in the pots of gold and then the Easter biscuits (bunnies, lambs,chicks and stuff ) the eggs get edible gold.



Biscuit, I was ROFL when I read this but then I'd eat them too! 

So glad your bag was delivered. Crazy how long it took to deliver it locally.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> The dogs have such luscious coats and many of them have such expression to them!  I too want them all!



I love dogs. If we didn't have DDs, we probably would be on #4 or may be #5 right now. I told my DDs that the furkids are their big brothers and sister and to treat them with love and respect. Lol.

BTW, great gift from your SA!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, what a wonderful Prada SA you have ~ love your new iPad cover. Congrats, it's gorgeous!
> 
> *Fab*F, forgot to mention your cheesecake  This is something that I can totally relate to doing on a cold winter day. I used to make cheesecake from scratch because I love baking and a third of it would be gone before I even put it in the oven.
> 
> *MadMadCat*, hello and welcome to the cafe!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, glad that you are keeping the Ferragamo heels and will wear them with your LD. Think that they will look great together.
> 
> *biscuit*, didn't know that your doggie snacks could be consumed by people, too. Amazing.



Vigee, I don't bake much for that same reason.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thank you! me too
> 
> Glad to hear that it's similar to Barenia, it seemed like a good "next best" option. I love your B25 Barenia! What a sweet friend you are, that's such a thoughtful birthday gift!
> 
> 
> Hope you're staying warm Fab!  I was reading Docride's thread about treating Chamonix. Perhaps we can be Chamonix cousins once warmer weather arrives, I would love to see your Drag.  I would be too scared in the snow and salty ice to take it out now. I'm being so lazy today I'm going to have to get in an extra long workout to break 5000 steps!



MrsO, I think chamonix is quite hardy and I did 2 layers of weather proofing treatment. I'm more worried about scratching it (at least that first one).  I'm going to have to walk at least 20K steps per day for the next week just to make up for my lazy week last week. Sigh...


----------



## katekluet

MadMadCat, welcome! Do you have cats? You are in good company here!
Biscuit, so glad your bag was not lost. It must be fun to experiment with different dog treat recipes.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> I'm back!  The school trip was fun.  I spent this afternoon organizing my tax receipts and starting to prepare the paperwork to file taxes.  I've been doing my own for years (with the aid of one of the computer tax programs) and as odd as this sounds, I don't mind doing it.
> 
> So I've attached a picture of the gift that my Prada SA gifted to me: an iPad Air cover in navy saffiano leather.  Very sweet of him to arrange this.  He also gave to me - those of you who celebrate Chinese New Year will appreciate this - red and gold Prada lucky money packets.  Pretty cool!
> 
> Xiangxiang - I would have no problem pairing your new Ferragamos with the LD bag.  I like the tonal look and the shoes are far enough away from your bag that I think it would work quite well.  I don't think things have to match perfectly to work well.  I think Mrs O mentioned that pairing various tonal shades from head to toe would look nice and I would agree with that!
> 
> MrsO - I can't believe you got your HAC so quickly!  I can't wait to see its reveal.  How lovely that your cat and DH got you the funds for V-day to enable this purchase.  (I don't recall my dog ever gifting me anything so lovely LOL)!  Great that you got it authenticated too by bababebi.  I would like to hear your reaction to Chamonix.
> 
> FabF - I think this past weekend was the perfect weekend to cocoon and eat cheesecake!  It was totally freezing outside.  It is definitely time to get away warm soon!  BTW I used to have a Subzero in my last home (with Miele everything else).  It worked well and having the integrated look is wonderful but now we have Gaggenau everything and the Gaggenau fridge is unbelievable.  It is stainless steel on the inside which means that food stays fresh in our fridge forever.  Like a month beyond the best before date LOL.
> 
> Jadeite - how lovely that you are able to return home for the new year and to see your furbabies (and to escape the pollution too)!  Will you be able to return often to visit your dogs?  Who is taking care of them in your absence?  Have a safe trip home!
> 
> Serva - What a lovely trip to make to see a good friend!  Loved the food report too.  I bet the scenery in your countryside must be majestic.  Am I right to think it is mountainous and snowy?
> 
> I hope I didn't miss anyone - hope you all are having a wonderful day!



*MrsJDS*, love your Prada iPad cover! Very nice gift from your SA! I remember the fur coat you ordered, which is gorgeous! And yes the money pocket is really cool!


----------



## chicinthecity777

biscuit1 said:


> I was thinking same thing - if shoes were bracelets or bag was around your ankles ,color would be off but there's enough distance . Maybe a bright scarf for total distraction.





katekluet said:


> They look to me to blend and I agree, they will be far enough apart to look very good! Enjoy!



Thank you *biscuit *and *kate*!


----------



## chicinthecity777

biscuit1 said:


> Jadeite- hope you are home safe with your furkids . So glad you get to visit with them.
> 
> Kate, the cabanna arrived this morning at it's destination.  It took one day to travel across the country and four days to travel one hour's distance.
> 
> Fabfashion , yes the biscuits are suitable for human consumption !  All human grade ingredients and mostly organic.The cheddar cheese and rye are the best. *Brought a bag to a party for the host's dog and they were eaten by the humans.* There was a lot of food at party and the biscuits were fire hydrant, dog house and dachshund shapes. Still can't figure that one out. Next batch for St.Patty's day - there is gold leaf in the pots of gold and then the Easter biscuits (bunnies, lambs,chicks and stuff ) the eggs get edible gold.



 Very funny!


----------



## chicinthecity777

My quote notification has stopped working completely. Has anybody else experiencing the same problem?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> My quote notification has stopped working completely. Has anybody else experiencing the same problem?



Yes!* xiangxiang*, I do not receive any notifications at all


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Yes!* xiangxiang*, I do not receive any notifications at all



OK. So it's not just me then. Thanks for confirming *Vigee*.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> OK. So it's not just me then. Thanks for confirming *Vigee*.



This has been happening for a few days, there must be a problem, *xiangxiang*.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Wednesday, ladies! It's super cold again (the story of my life) but at least it's . 

25 more days to go before we head to Hawaii--can't come soon enough! Heard on the radio that Miss P, a Beagle from British Columbia, won Best in Show at the Westminster Dog Show. Here's a shout out from one Canadian to another. 

Vigee, thanks so much for offering to check with your SA on the PdV.  I'll wait until I'm in Hawaii and see what the 2 H stores there have. I'm a bit shopped-out at the moment but that may change the moment I step off the plane.  I always get excited when I land there as all the stores will have their spring/summer fashion out already. I don't know if I'll get any H items but will definitely not come home empty handed. 

xiangxiang, you'll get so much wear of your Ferragamo. Pretty gray shoes are hard to come by. 

MrsO, another snow day for you? Studio cat must be in heaven. 

MrsJDS, did your DS enjoyed learning about the market and commerce yesterday?

Kate, when are you heading home?

Biscuit, which are the more popular biscuit flavors that the dogs love/or get the most requests? I'm sure they'll woof up every morsel but just curious if there are ones that are more popular than others.

I'm going to try to brave the cold a little later and try to catch up on my walking. This morning it looked like I may have lost almost 2 lbs but I'll check again on the weekend just to make sure it's not just water loss. I've been doing an occasional non-fat latte diet that MrsJDS mentioned on top of cheesecake no less. Lol. 

Have a fabulous day, everyone!


----------



## biscuit1

Hi Fabfashion ,  hooray for Miss P !!!  Sun is out here and we are experiencing a heat wave , all of 25 here right now which is much nicer than 1. My dogs and horses have cabin fever. I'm getting a lot of indoor projects over with. 
Wish I had cheesecake here .
#1 flavor biscuit is liverwurst !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*FabF*, only 25 days more until Hawaii? Time is flying!


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Wednesday, ladies! It's super cold again (the story of my life) but at least it's .
> 
> 25 more days to go before we head to Hawaii--can't come soon enough! Heard on the radio that Miss P, a Beagle from British Columbia, won Best in Show at the Westminster Dog Show. Here's a shout out from one Canadian to another.
> 
> Vigee, thanks so much for offering to check with your SA on the PdV.  I'll wait until I'm in Hawaii and see what the 2 H stores there have. I'm a bit shopped-out at the moment but that may change the moment I step off the plane.  I always get excited when I land there as all the stores will have their spring/summer fashion out already. I don't know if I'll get any H items but will definitely not come home empty handed.
> 
> xiangxiang, you'll get so much wear of your Ferragamo. Pretty gray shoes are hard to come by.
> 
> MrsO, another snow day for you? Studio cat must be in heaven.
> 
> MrsJDS, did your DS enjoyed learning about the market and commerce yesterday?
> 
> Kate, when are you heading home?
> 
> Biscuit, which are the more popular biscuit flavors that the dogs love/or get the most requests? I'm sure they'll woof up every morsel but just curious if there are ones that are more popular than others.
> 
> I'm going to try to brave the cold a little later and try to catch up on my walking. This morning it looked like I may have lost almost 2 lbs but I'll check again on the weekend just to make sure it's not just water loss. I've been doing an occasional non-fat latte diet that MrsJDS mentioned on top of cheesecake no less. Lol.
> 
> Have a fabulous day, everyone!



No more snow days, I brought her back to the office with me today but she'll be home again tonight for her dental appointment early in the morning. She seems to like the car ride and even meowed with me when we got stuck in major traffic  well, I wasn't actually meowing 

I did get me workout in this morning. I am extra lazy on snow days it seems and with my class the next two days, I will get very few steps. I'll have to try to make up for it this weekend. Can't believe your Hawaii trip is only 25 days away, the time really is flying. DH and I never got it together to book a trip so I'll have to live vicariously through you guys and your travels for now. I'll try again for June as I have a quiet month and we want to go visit some family. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> Hi Fabfashion , hooray for Miss P !!! Sun is out here and we are experiencing a heat wave , all of 25 here right now which is much nicer than 1. My dogs and horses have cabin fever. I'm getting a lot of indoor projects over with.
> Wish I had cheesecake here .
> #1 flavor biscuit is liverwurst !


 
Biscuit, 25F is almost balmy compared to our polar freeze. Normally we should be around 25-32F this time of year. Last month I thought Mother Nature was having a bad case of PMS, now I'm thinking she has a bad case of menopause--or may be not or we should be getting hot flashes. Haha.

Liverwurst. Who knew? Our dogs like getting dried livers for treats. Actually, our girl Raine can live on just treats alone.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, only 25 days more until Hawaii? Time is flying!


I know, Vigee! It has been a very busy couple of weeks and then I was so pleasantly surprised when I looked at the calendar this morning. With this cold weather, I wish I had the foresight to book the trip for Feb or at least to book it for a whole month instead of the 10 days.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> No more snow days, I brought her back to the office with me today but she'll be home again tonight for her dental appointment early in the morning. She seems to like the car ride and even meowed with me when we got stuck in major traffic  well, I wasn't actually meowing
> 
> I did get me workout in this morning. I am extra lazy on snow days it seems and with my class the next two days, I will get very few steps. I'll have to try to make up for it this weekend. Can't believe your Hawaii trip is only 25 days away, the time really is flying. DH and I never got it together to book a trip so I'll have to live vicariously through you guys and your travels for now. I'll try again for June as I have a quiet month and we want to go visit some family.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!


MrsO, I think you may have to bring studio cat home more often now.  Where do you plan to go in June?


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsOwen3 said:


> No more snow days, I brought her back to the office with me today but she'll be home again tonight for her dental appointment early in the morning. She seems to like the car ride and even meowed with me when we got stuck in major traffic  well, I wasn't actually meowing
> 
> I did get me workout in this morning. I am extra lazy on snow days it seems and with my class the next two days, I will get very few steps. I'll have to try to make up for it this weekend. Can't believe your Hawaii trip is only 25 days away, the time really is flying. DH and I never got it together to book a trip so I'll have to live vicariously through you guys and your travels for now. I'll try again for June as I have a quiet month and we want to go visit some family.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!



MrsO - I think you were looking for a BE ulysee?  I was on the H.com site for my country and found one.  I then checked the US site and lo and behold, there is a kaleidoscope of colours available, including BE.  Just in case you are still interested in getting one.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> I know, Vigee! It has been a very busy couple of weeks and then I was so pleasantly surprised when I looked at the calendar this morning. With this cold weather, I wish I had the foresight to book the trip for Feb or at least to book it for a whole month instead of the 10 days.



*FabF*, an entire month in Hawaii sounds wonderful! Maybe next year or this Fall/Winter? I have already booked my return trip to visit my DDs in Los Angeles for April 14th ~ they wouldn't let me leave with a scheduled trip back to see them and now they say that it's lonely without me there. Can't believe that I have only been back here for a week and there have been two snow storms. This weather is crazy and I can only imagine what everyone north of me is feeling with the sub-zero temperatures. 

*MrsO*, a pic of your studio cat, please. Would love to know what she looks like.

Hope that everyone is having a great day.


----------



## MadMadCat

katekluet said:


> MadMadCat, welcome! Do you have cats? You are in good company here!
> Biscuit, so glad your bag was not lost. It must be fun to experiment with different dog treat recipes.




Thank you katekluet! I don't have cats, but i am the mad mad one 

I love cats and dogs, but my lifestyle really prevents me from having pets. I would have to leave them alone for too long, and that would be just cruel (although probably the cats would not mind at all!)


----------



## Jadeite

Hello all! Happy Lunar New year to those who celebrate it! I got home in the wee hours and slept the night with my dogs all cuddled up. Yay.

Congrats to MrsO on the HAC !

And biscuit glad to hear the bag arrived. Phew. 

I'm happy to have fresh air and warmth, ran 3km to the macdonalds this morning to indulge in a burger. Lol

Xiangxiang I like how you shop. Actually when I buy I don't think about matching at all. I do more grab and run and then get home to 'what the heck did I just do'? Lol


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Hello all! Happy Lunar New year to those who celebrate it! I got home in the wee hours and slept the night with my dogs all cuddled up. Yay.
> 
> Congrats to MrsO on the HAC !
> 
> And biscuit glad to hear the bag arrived. Phew.
> 
> I'm happy to have fresh air and warmth, ran 3km to the macdonalds this morning to indulge in a burger. Lol
> 
> Xiangxiang I like how you shop. Actually when I buy I don't think about matching at all. I do more grab and run and then get home to 'what the heck did I just do'? Lol



Happy New Year, Jadeite! Glad you got home safe and sound. Your furbabies must have been so ecstatic to see you! I'm surprised they let you leave the house to go for a run. 

Like you, I don't think much about matching. I used to wear a lot of black and grey (still do in the winter) so things just matched on their own. Now I tried to add more colors like red, pink, purple and orange tops so I keep with neutral shoes. I've not tried to match bag and shoes yet--required too much work for my sleep deprived brain. Or I could just say that I'm going for a bohemian look.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> MrsO, I think you may have to bring studio cat home more often now.  Where do you plan to go in June?



Not sure yet, we planned to see some family in Chicago and I'd love to do some work travel on the West Coast. We'll see what we can manage, just because I have the time doesn't mean that DH is free so I may do some solo time as well. I feel like I need some new scenery to get inspired for my busy Fall!



MrsJDS said:


> MrsO - I think you were looking for a BE ulysee?  I was on the H.com site for my country and found one.  I then checked the US site and lo and behold, there is a kaleidoscope of colours available, including BE.  Just in case you are still interested in getting one.


Aw thanks for the enabling, I just tried to look and the site is all wonky. It came up when I searched but the whole leather category is missing. I don't have a need for it now but it sure is a great color. Did you get it? 



Jadeite said:


> Hello all! Happy Lunar New year to those who celebrate it! I got home in the wee hours and slept the night with my dogs all cuddled up. Yay.
> 
> Congrats to MrsO on the HAC !
> 
> And biscuit glad to hear the bag arrived. Phew.
> 
> I'm happy to have fresh air and warmth, ran 3km to the macdonalds this morning to indulge in a burger. Lol
> 
> Xiangxiang I like how you shop. Actually when I buy I don't think about matching at all. I do more grab and run and then get home to 'what the heck did I just do'? Lol



Thank you Jadeite! Will post pics when it arrives. Happy New Year, enjoy your time with your doggies and your family!


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, an entire month in Hawaii sounds wonderful! Maybe next year or this Fall/Winter? I have already booked my return trip to visit my DDs in Los Angeles for April 14th ~ they wouldn't let me leave with a scheduled trip back to see them and now they say that it's lonely without me there. Can't believe that I have only been back here for a week and there have been two snow storms. This weather is crazy and I can only imagine what everyone north of me is feeling with the sub-zero temperatures.
> 
> *MrsO*, a pic of your studio cat, please. Would love to know what she looks like.
> 
> Hope that everyone is having a great day.



Here she is Vigee, my Chief Pest Control Officer!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Here she is Vigee, my Chief Pest Control Officer!


She's gorgeous and lethal! What a great combination.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Here she is Vigee, my Chief Pest Control Officer!





Fabfashion said:


> *She's gorgeous and lethal*! What a great combination.



Agree with *Fabfashion*!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> Hello all! Happy Lunar New year to those who celebrate it! I got home in the wee hours and slept the night with my dogs all cuddled up. Yay.
> 
> Congrats to MrsO on the HAC !
> 
> And biscuit glad to hear the bag arrived. Phew.
> 
> I'm happy to have fresh air and warmth, ran 3km to the macdonalds this morning to indulge in a burger. Lol
> 
> Xiangxiang I like how you shop. Actually when I buy I don't think about matching at all. I do more grab and run and then get home to 'what the heck did I just do'? Lol





Fabfashion said:


> Happy New Year, Jadeite! Glad you got home safe and sound. Your furbabies must have been so ecstatic to see you! I'm surprised they let you leave the house to go for a run.
> 
> Like you, I don't think much about matching. I used to wear a lot of black and grey (still do in the winter) so things just matched on their own. Now I tried to add more colors like red, pink, purple and orange tops so I keep with neutral shoes. I've not tried to match bag and shoes yet--required too much work for my sleep deprived brain. Or I could just say that I'm going for a bohemian look.



Happy year of sheep to you both! 

I don't always match my bags with my shoes. Most of the time I wear neutral shoes such as black (in fact, my whole winter shoe wardrobe is black!) I only venture out to lighter neutrals such as beige / cream coloured shoes in the summer. What I try to coordinate is bag with at least one accessory such as scarf or a clic clac etc. And you know with H, it's quite easy since they do release coordinated colour palette each season.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Here she is Vigee, my Chief Pest Control Officer!




It's very early here, so please forgive my brevity. Happy Thursday, ladies.

*MrsO*, LOVE your studio cat, she is a precious fur baby! What gorgeous coloring. A visit to the West Coast sounds awesome.  

*Jadeite*, so glad that you are home with your doggies and MickyD! 

*FabF* and *xiangxiang*, I am all about matching and building specific outfits around my H bags and CSGMs! Nothing gets in to my closet without a specific outfit in mind. 

So excited, the Year of the Sheep is my year. Yay!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> It's very early here, so please forgive my brevity. Happy Thursday, ladies.
> 
> *FabF* and *xiangxiang*, I am all about *matching and building specific outfits around my H bags and CSGMs! Nothing gets in to my closet without a specific outfit in mind*.
> 
> So excited, the Year of the Sheep is my year. Yay!



*Vigee*, that's a very wise strategy I say! I try to do the same. I guess most of us already have a very extensive wardrobe so what I do now is very carefully adding selected pieces.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, that's a very wise strategy I say! I try to do the same.* I guess most of us already have a very extensive wardrobe so what I do now is very carefully adding selected pieces.*



That's me to a T, *xiangxiang*! Although my H wish list is a mile long.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> That's me to a T, *xiangxiang*! Although my H wish list is a mile long.



Don't we all, *Vigee*! I always say that with Hermes, you want things you didn't know you wanted!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Don't we all, *Vigee*! I always say that with Hermes, *you want things you didn't know you wanted![*/QUOTE]
> 
> OMG, so true, *xiangxiang*, so very true!!! Plus, I am that way with shoes, too.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG, so true, *xiangxiang*, so very true!!! Plus, I am that way with shoes, too.



LOL! Yes shoes are my weakness too! Since the beginning of this winter, I said I would not buy any more shoes but here we are I bought two pairs of black biker boots and now the grey pumps. *sigh* No more I must control myself!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> LOL! Yes shoes are my weakness too! Since the beginning of this winter, I said I would not buy any more shoes but here we are I bought two pairs of black biker boots and now the grey pumps. *sigh* No more I must control myself!




Which biker boots, *xiangxiang*? Don't own one pair of them, do you wear them often? A friend of mine just bought a pair of Jimmy Choo biker boots that look great. Also, you have me completely obsessed with Ferragamo Varina flats. Could buy them in every color!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Which biker boots*, *xiangxiang*? Don't own one pair of them, do you wear them often? A friend of mine just bought a pair of Jimmy Choo biker boots that look great. Also, you have me completely obsessed with Ferragamo Varina flats. Could buy them in every color!



A pair of no-brand from a local retailer (only £80) and a pair from Bally. I should have warned you Ferragamos are very addictive! I now have various versions of Vara and I want more!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Which biker boots, *xiangxiang*? Don't own one pair of them, do you wear them often? A friend of mine just bought a pair of Jimmy Choo biker boots that look great. Also, you have me completely obsessed with Ferragamo Varina flats. Could buy them in every color!



Forgot to say I wore them often enough. Usually during casual days with skinny jeans.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Forgot to say I wore them often enough. Usually during casual days with skinny jeans.



Hmmm, *xiangxiang*, I better stick with my Ferragamo obsession right now!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hmmm, *xiangxiang*, I better stick with my Ferragamo obsession right now!



yeah, one obsession at a time please!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  I have had a busy few days.  Today is DD's 2nd birthday!  And it is Chinese New Year too so happy Chinese New Year to each and every one of you who may be celebrating it today!


I think Vigee and Xiangxiang have been talking about wants we don't even know about.  This soooo applies to me.  I think I was guilty of saying that I was going to stop shopping at H for the time being, of course that was before I got the Egee and the Dogon wallet ... my SA is so good at just letting me know when some hard to get item has popped in that may be of interest to me.  This is what sucks me in constantly.  I was in last week checking out belt kits (said no to them, just because I am trying to show fiscal restraint).  I did just order from MaiTai this morning a shawl pochette and a picotin insert.  Will show you them when they arrive.  She is absolutely lovely to deal with, as some of you probably know.


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsO - I love your studio cat!  She has a look on her face that is like she is the Queen on the studio.  I just want to hug her.  I purchased my BE ulysees over a year ago as a consolation for me having to wait for my BE birkin but I have yet to take it out of the box.  I don't have a use for it (yet!) and the paper is so outrageously expensive (now $100!) that I feel like I need a proper use for it.


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> Like you, I don't think much about matching. I used to wear a lot of black and grey (still do in the winter) so things just matched on their own. Now I tried to add more colors like red, pink, purple and orange tops so I keep with neutral shoes. *I've not tried to match bag and shoes yet--required too much work for my sleep deprived brain.* Or I could just say that I'm going for a bohemian look.


 
FabF - how is the sleep going with your DDs?  Are you still up in the middle of the night?


I am off to Mexico in March - can't wait - need sun and warmth and beach and ocean desperately!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy New Year, MrsJDS! And Happy Birthday to your DD! Two is such a fun age. 

Jadeite, did you ever ask Docride about what to do with the scuff on your boots? I just noticed that the back of my Cole Haans boot just got scuffed from driving. It's at the back of the heel. I'm so annoyed. It's my 5th or 6th time wearing them. Bummer!

MrsO, hope all goes well with kitty's dental today. Last fall all our 3 doggies got some of their teeth pulled. It's a common thing for this breed. Our late Oscar practically gummed his food the last 3 years of his life. Poor dear. 

Vigee, I'd love to learn more from you about this outfit coordination. You'd posted photo for the outfit/shawl that go with your BI B. How do you coordinate with your RC? Could you pretty please post mod pic. I also have a few bags in orange/feu. I don't have any orange shoes and I don't wear belts and accessories other ring/earrings/watch. Do you have any suggestions? My raisin and prune are dark enough to go with my black shoes so they're more straightforward. 

Xiangxiang, this deep freeze has prevented me from going shopping for almost 3 weeks. And I've been busy at night so no online shopping either. Once the weather warms up, I suspect I'd want to start buying some spring color clothing just to breakaway from these winter darks. At least today I'm wearing a new red cashmere sweater on top of a new CK black dress with leather collar so there's some red to ring in the new year. 

Etoile, where art thou?

Kate, are you still in wine country? 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies!  I have had a busy few days.  Today is DD's 2nd birthday!  And it is Chinese New Year too so happy Chinese New Year to each and every one of you who may be celebrating it today!
> 
> 
> I think Vigee and Xiangxiang have been talking about wants we don't even know about.  This soooo applies to me.  I think I was guilty of saying that I was going to stop shopping at H for the time being, of course that was before I got the Egee and the Dogon wallet ... my SA is so good at just letting me know when some hard to get item has popped in that may be of interest to me.  This is what sucks me in constantly.  I was in last week checking out belt kits (said no to them, just because I am trying to show fiscal restraint).  I did just order from MaiTai this morning a shawl pochette and a picotin insert.  Will show you them when they arrive.  She is absolutely lovely to deal with, as some of you probably know.



*MrsJDS*, Happy Birthday to your 2-year old DD, such a great age ~ although I loved every age while raising my children. Happy Chinese New Year, too! It's my year, the Year of the Sheep, so double yay! Hope that you have a great celebration today. 

My H SA is exactly like yours, *MrsJDS* and she always finds items that are irresistible. My wallet flies open at the sight of her. I am trying to plan out my H spending better and need to shop in my own closet as you have mentioned before.  

*xiangxiang*, just ordered two pairs of Ferragamo flats due to your enabling and am eyeing two more. My bad.

*MrsO*, how was the dental appointment for your studio cat? When do you expect to receive your HAC? Sometime next week, hopefully!


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, just ordered two pairs of Ferragamo flats due to your enabling and am eyeing two more. My bad.




*Vigee* - I can't wait to see your two new pairs of shoes!  Are they to match any particular purse you have?



Fabfashion said:


> Happy New Year, MrsJDS! And Happy Birthday to your DD! Two is such a fun age.
> 
> Jadeite, did you ever ask Docride about what to do with the scuff on your boots? I just noticed that the back of my Cole Haans boot just got scuffed from driving. It's at the back of the heel. I'm so annoyed. It's my 5th or 6th time wearing them. Bummer!
> 
> MrsO, hope all goes well with kitty's dental today. Last fall all our 3 doggies got some of their teeth pulled. It's a common thing for this breed. Our late Oscar practically gummed his food the last 3 years of his life. Poor dear.
> 
> Vigee, I'd love to learn more from you about this outfit coordination. You'd posted photo for the outfit/shawl that go with your BI B. How do you coordinate with your RC? Could you pretty please post mod pic. I also have a few bags in orange/feu. I don't have any orange shoes and I don't wear belts and accessories other ring/earrings/watch. Do you have any suggestions? My raisin and prune are dark enough to go with my black shoes so they're more straightforward.
> 
> Xiangxiang, this deep freeze has prevented me from going shopping for almost 3 weeks. And I've been busy at night so no online shopping either. Once the weather warms up, I suspect I'd want to start buying some spring color clothing just to breakaway from these winter darks. At least today I'm wearing a new red cashmere sweater on top of a new CK black dress with leather collar so there's some red to ring in the new year.
> 
> Etoile, where art thou?
> 
> Kate, are you still in wine country?
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!


*FabF* - I am on a "no more black clothes" rule for spring.  I would say about 80% of my wardrobe is black and I've decided I need more colours.  So I'm with you on spring colour clothing shopping once the weather warms up.  As for the scuffed shoes, if you need recommendations on where to get that fixed, let me know.  Finally I just got a call from the vet today - apparently next month is National Dental Month for our furbabies and do I want to complimentary consult appointment with a dental technician to get my dear dog's teeth checked out?  I'm almost afraid to say yes because there is no way that my doggie's teeth at age 8 are in great shape.  *MrsO* - good luck with dear kitty's appointment at the dentist!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> FabF - how is the sleep going with your DDs?  Are you still up in the middle of the night?
> 
> 
> *I am off to Mexico in March - can't wait - need sun and warmth and beach and ocean desperately!*





Fabfashion said:


> Happy New Year, MrsJDS! And Happy Birthday to your DD! Two is such a fun age.
> 
> Jadeite, did you ever ask Docride about what to do with the scuff on your boots? I just noticed that the back of my Cole Haans boot just got scuffed from driving. It's at the back of the heel. I'm so annoyed. It's my 5th or 6th time wearing them. Bummer!
> 
> MrsO, hope all goes well with kitty's dental today. Last fall all our 3 doggies got some of their teeth pulled. It's a common thing for this breed. Our late Oscar practically gummed his food the last 3 years of his life. Poor dear.
> 
> Vigee, I'd love to learn more from you about this outfit coordination. You'd posted photo for the outfit/shawl that go with your BI B. *How do you coordinate with your RC? Could you pretty please post mod pic. I also have a few bags in orange/feu.* I don't have any orange shoes and I don't wear belts and accessories other ring/earrings/watch. Do you have any suggestions? My raisin and prune are dark enough to go with my black shoes so they're more straightforward.
> 
> Xiangxiang, this deep freeze has prevented me from going shopping for almost 3 weeks. And I've been busy at night so no online shopping either. Once the weather warms up, I suspect I'd want to start buying some spring color clothing just to breakaway from these winter darks. At least today I'm wearing a new red cashmere sweater on top of a new CK black dress with leather collar so there's some red to ring in the new year.
> 
> Etoile, where art thou?
> 
> Kate, are you still in wine country?
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!



*MrsJDS*, Mexico in March sounds heavenly! Are you going to a particular resort? Please take a few pics for us here at the cafe to share. Both *FabF* and you sound like you have a few great warm weather vacations planned and isn't *MrsO* escaping the cold sometime soon, too? 

*FabF*, here is a pic from the archives of a few H accessories that coordinate back to my RC B30 GHW. Why not find a few H CSGMs or 90cm scarves that have feu/orange in it and pull your outfits together using them? Also, H makes some beautiful leather bracelets in feu that I recently saw on H.com if you want to branch out and start stacking.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> *Vigee* - I can't wait to see your two new pairs of shoes!  Are they to match any particular purse you have?
> 
> 
> *FabF* - I am on a "no more black clothes" rule for spring.  I would say about 80% of my wardrobe is black and I've decided I need more colours.  So I'm with you on spring colour clothing shopping once the weather warms up.  As for the scuffed shoes, if you need recommendations on where to get that fixed, let me know.  Finally I just got a call from the vet today - apparently next month is National Dental Month for our furbabies and do I want to complimentary consult appointment with a dental technician to get my dear dog's teeth checked out?  I'm almost afraid to say yes because there is no way that my doggie's teeth at age 8 are in great shape.  *MrsO* - good luck with dear kitty's appointment at the dentist!


Our vet looked at our oldest 9 years old boy furkid last month and said he may need another dental work. I think I'm going to wait. At this rate, he won't have any teeth left in a year's time. I'd rather he enjoy whatever teeth he has left for now.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, Mexico in March sounds heavenly! Are you going to a particular resort? Please take a few pics for us here at the cafe to share. Both *FabF* and you sound like you have a few great warm weather vacations planned and isn't *MrsO* escaping the cold sometime soon, too?
> 
> *FabF*, here is a pic from the archives of a few H accessories that coordinate back to my RC B30 GHW. Why not find a few H CSGMs or 90cm scarves that have feu/orange in it and pull your outfits together using them? Also, H makes some beautiful leather bracelets in feu that I recently saw on H.com if you want to branch out and start stacking.


Vigee, love this!  Thanks for posting. This give me an idea of what I need to look for when I shop for scarves (instead of shopping aimlessly to see what strikes my fancy). I'd like something similar to your cw in a 90 silk. I'm going to sift through my scarf collection this weekend. I think I have 2-3 or even 4 orangey cws that will probably work with my orange/feu bags. Just never thought to match them to my bags before. I just don't have any red one except the CSMC dark red but a nice bright red would be so lovely. You're the best!  (And a huge enabler too. )


----------



## Jadeite

MrsJ you mean there's truly a national dental month for pets? That... Is very interesting and best of all, free dental?!

Speaking of cats yesterday I saw one ambush a pigeon (cat was crouched at a height), then swiftly proceeded to rip it's head off and start chewing. All in a matter of seconds I could hardly have time to blink. 

Ahhh about my boots. I haven't asked yet, I was contemplating getting some black shoe polish to cover it up. Let it get scuffed more before I bring it back to H for repairs...... Does H craftsmen fox shoes?? I seem to recall H shoes are made in Italy ...


----------



## Jadeite

Vigee! That picture is just perfect for the occasion now... It's lunar new year and everyone has to go out in red including bags shoes etc. The more red the more prosperous for the individual!


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite , how wonderful is it to see your furkids ?! Where I live , February is pet dental month. Some dentists/ vets discount cleanings and procedures for the month. Which is good because it has gotten  crazy expensive. One of my older dogs needed his big front corner teeth pulled - all 4. Dentist wanted $ 600.00 per tooth to pull. The much loved dog lost the top 2 on his own.
Poor pigeon ....


----------



## MSO13

Hi all! Shop kitty appreciates all your compliments especially after her tough day. She had 3 teeth pulled and was missing others so not many left. She's only got one canine left which is very funny looking but I didn't want to subject her to a photo shoot! She's eating soft food and seems pretty happy to be home. It was expensive so if your pets don't need it for pain, I wouldn't do the cleaning because they seem to use that service to add on other costs.

I had class today and it gave me a lot of food for thought, big picture imagining the future of my business.  A lot of fun and lots to ponder. In the meantime a big job popped up for Spring and I'm excited to start working on it. 

My HAC is in transit and will be here sometime next week. I'm pretty excited but a little curious/anxious what it will be like to carry a more obvious H bag. No one knows what my Massai is, I rarely see Bs or Ks in my area except in the mall near H or at high end department stores. I hope I don't feel self conscious. I have some other accessories en route to complement it so I'll do a little reveal for you guys! 

Hope everyone had a great day, I'm going to try to catch up on today's convo!


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> MrsJ you mean there's truly a national dental month for pets? That... Is very interesting and best of all, free dental?!
> 
> Speaking of cats yesterday I saw one ambush a pigeon (cat was crouched at a height), then swiftly proceeded to rip it's head off and start chewing. All in a matter of seconds I could hardly have time to blink.
> 
> Ahhh about my boots. I haven't asked yet, I was contemplating getting some black shoe polish to cover it up. Let it get scuffed more before I bring it back to H for repairs...... Does H craftsmen fox shoes?? I seem to recall H shoes are made in Italy ...


Poor pigeon!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies!  I have had a busy few days.  Today is DD's 2nd birthday!  And it is Chinese New Year too so happy Chinese New Year to each and every one of you who may be celebrating it today!
> 
> 
> I think Vigee and Xiangxiang have been talking about wants we don't even know about.  This soooo applies to me.  I think I was guilty of saying that I was going to stop shopping at H for the time being, of course that was before I got the Egee and the Dogon wallet ... my SA is so good at just letting me know when some hard to get item has popped in that may be of interest to me.  This is what sucks me in constantly.  I was in last week checking out belt kits (said no to them, just because I am trying to show fiscal restraint).  I did just order from MaiTai this morning a shawl pochette and a picotin insert.  Will show you them when they arrive.  She is absolutely lovely to deal with, as some of you probably know.



Happy a belated Birthday to your DD, *MrsJDS*! 

With H, you always have this problem because they keep come up with those things we never thought we would "need"! 

MaiTai's stuff is great! I have her shawls ring and scarf ring in horn and I think they are very quality! I have seen her other accessories but I have decided I would not buy "accessories" for my accessories! LOL!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy New Year, MrsJDS! And Happy Birthday to your DD! Two is such a fun age.
> 
> Xiangxiang, this deep freeze has prevented me from going shopping for almost 3 weeks. And I've been busy at night so no online shopping either. Once the weather warms up, I suspect I'd want to start buying some spring color clothing just to breakaway from these winter darks. At least today I'm wearing a new red cashmere sweater on top of a new CK black dress with leather collar so there's some red to ring in the new year.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!



*Fabfashion*, I know it's always very tempting to buy spring brights when it's dark and cold! A lot of people wore red yesterday celebrating the CNY.


----------



## chicinthecity777

We went to CNY dinner last night at a lovely restaurant. We had lobster cooked in ginger and spring onion and it was delicious! Then they had lion dance which was very good! We were given red envelops so we can put change in to give it to the lion via its mouth. There was a little English girl who was about maybe 4 and she was so excited but also frightened by the lion! After she gave the red envelop to the lion, she went to hiding under their table! It was so funny! We had a great night there!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Morning ladies and TGIF! 

No teeth cleaning or teeth pulling for Coco ~ I give her a cat snack called Feline Greenies, which supposedly clean her teeth. I swear that she is addicted to them and eats them 3-4 times a day.

Hope that my red accessories pic counts as "wearing red" for CNY as it was so cold yesterday that I wore sweats all day long. 

*Jadite*, poor pigeon and poor you watching that unexpectedly gruesome scene.

*biscuit*, your dog and losing teeth ~ sad. 

*FabF*, looking forward to seeing a pic or two of scarves that you find in your closet that match your feu/orange bags. Love that color, it's so vibrant! Saw an H feu/noir belt kit on eBay last night and thought of you. That would be a great addition for any of your outfits, am looking for an anemone belt strap as I didn't snatch one up from H, unfortunately.

*MrsO*, understand your apprehension about carrying your HAC. The one great thing about H is that it is truly under the radar unless a person is knowledgeable about the brand and luxury designs, unlike Celine, LV or YSL bags. While on the East Coast, I don't use my H bags daily to run errands and find that the opposite is true on the West Coast. In LA, they are a common sight ~ at least in the Brentwood/BH area. Think that using your HAC daily will be just fine and am excited to see a pic of it.

*xiangxiang*, your CNY dinner last night sounds like it was so much fun and the food must have been delicious. The lobster entree you described made me totally hungry, love lobster and decided to have it for dinner tomorrow night. There is a local fish market nearby that prepares excellent steamed lobster. Yummy. Thanks for enabling me yet again! 

Hope that everyone has a good day!


----------



## biscuit1

Vigee , is it cold enough today ? It's 1 here , 14 inside barn. It is totally closed up and I guess their body heat and breathing is keeping them warm enough .
Clint feels much better (and smells much better) without the teeth. I found them on the floor -huge ! He had 14 teeth pulled when I got him - he was dentally challenged and neglected by previous owner.


----------



## etoupebirkin

*Mrs Owen*, I'm so excited for you regarding the HAC!!! You are going to love it. Don't feel self conscious, either. Most people don't know Hermes. Congrats on the big job too.

*FabFashion*, Good luck with going through your scarf drawer. I need to shop my closet instead of the store, too.

*Jadeite*, I'm not sure whether H spas boots. You could call your SA. I once owned a cat that I nick named "Flo Jo". She was the most athletic beast I ever owned. Once a bird accidentally flew into my house when I opened the front door. The poor thing was toast in less than 5 minutes. She also used to bring me mice, too.

*xiangxiang* That story with the little girl is so cute, I can just picture it. I guess I'm going to wear some red! And I'm going to ask DH to take me to Dim Sum Sunday.

*Vigee*, Where can you get Feline Greenies? I'm going to have to buy some for Rocket and Rosie. Siamese have bad teeth, so getting them removed eventually is almost inevitable.

*Biscuit*, All I can say is stay warm. It's brutal here in DC, too.

I'm getting ready to host a dinner party for DH's law school buddies on Saturday. 

Here's the menu:

Appetizers:
Cheese and Crackers (I'm going to make some home made crackers)
Crab Cakes (DH making these)

Dinner: 
Provencal Beef Stew
Polenta
Steamed Green Beans with Almonds
Arugala Salad
French Bread

Dessert (From this fabulous French Bakery)
Pear Tart
Apricot Tart
Chocolate truffles (my Mom's recipe)

Wine:
Black Cat Syrah
Cakebread Sauvignon Blanc


----------



## Fabfashion

TGIF! 

Biscuit, it was 0F when I drove in this morning. Crazy! It should be about 32F this time of year. Heard it's going to warm up a bit this weekend but we're expecting about 2-3" of snow overnight. Hope the warm air is coming your way too. Poor horsies (what other barn animals do you have?). May be you need to find Mr Barn/Hay Baling Hottie to heat things up.  What happened to Mr Hot Shoer? 

Vigee, EB, I haven't checked my closet yet but I think my Mexique with bright orange cw and Sous l'Egide de Mars with darker burnt orange cw will work nicely with my orange/feu bags. I may have a couple more scarves and will try to take group pic. Now the question is what outfit to wear with the scarves. As previously mentioned, I usually wear scarves just under my coat and then I take them off. This is going to require more planning. If I'm really industrious I may even try adding the Farandole like how MrsJDS wears it. 

MrsO, glad to hear that you're getting a lot of good ideas from your course. It's time very well spent. I think our dental fees last fall could have net me another bag, an Evelyn at least. I could have had a whole new H collection if I add up all that I spent at the vet over the last 25 years of owning dogs. But I love them nonetheless and get far more joy and use out of my furkids than my H items getting to see the outside of my closet.  Re: carrying HAC, most people here don't know one branded bag to the next. Plus we have a healthy replica market so hard to tell what's what. If I want to be more conspicuous, I carry my B with the hardware towards my body.

EB, can I come to your dinner too? Your menu is TDF! Your DH's buddies are very lucky. 

xiangxiang, your description of that lobster dish made my mouth watered. There's this restaurant not too far from our place that makes really yummy lobster with ginger and green onion on top of efu noodles. I'm going to see if we can brave the cold and go there this weekend. The mental picture I have of that little girl is priceless. 

MrsJDS, I'm going to try using some of bright scarves next week to 'spring up' my dark outfits. Not sure how yet but I'm going to try at least once. Now I wish I have something blue to go with my BI. BTW, I was at the dealership this morning. Nothing serious, a checklight came on but turned out to be nothing. I saw this new blue called sapphire blue but looks like H blue hydra (looks dark in the photo but it's nice and bright). May be you can get this for spring? 

So if we think H stuff is expensive, I saw that a set of 4 Porsche wheels is going for just under $6K a set. That really put things in perspective for me at least. 

Hi to everyone. 

What's everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi Ladies!  I popped into H as my SA had set aside something she wanted me to look at.  I will show you a pic when I have a chance to take a pic of it but it is a rodeo charm GM size in Rose Sakura/Bougie/Orange.  It is not something I would have chosen for myself but I was charmed (no pun intended) by its massive size, the colour and the fact that it would be a nice way to honour DD's 2nd birthday (which is why my SA suggested it).  I know these charms aren't everyone's cup of tea but I like the fact it is the one and only part of my life where I have injected some whimsy into my wardrobe.  (Whimsy is not a word commonly used to describe my taste!).


DH also gifted me the Comme H scarf that I was coveting (now twins with *MrsO*) so I pulled a page from *Vigee's* book and went to J Crew to buy a matching dress for it.  All and all a fun shopping morning!  


I have to pick up DS from school and then I have to wait for him while he does an activity so I will respond to your posts in a bit.


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> TGIF!
> 
> MrsJDS, I'm going to try using some of bright scarves next week to 'spring up' my dark outfits. Not sure how yet but I'm going to try at least once. Now I wish I have something blue to go with my BI. BTW, I was at the dealership this morning. Nothing serious, a checklight came on but turned out to be nothing. I saw this new blue called sapphire blue but looks like H blue hydra (looks dark in the photo but it's nice and bright). May be you can get this for spring?


The more you pop into the dealership, the more you put yourself at risk of buying a new Porsche!  DH was wavering between the sapphire blue and the white.  We were actually both on the fence but then he decided to go with the white.  The blue is, however, spectacular in a head-turning way.  And yes, almost everything at H is cheap when compared to the Porsche pricing!


----------



## Suncatcher

Xiangxiang - your meal last night sounds so mouthwatering delicious. I love lobster - my absolutely favourite protein - and what a wonderful way to celebrate the beginning of a new year!!!

Etoupe - I think I lost your invite to your dinner in the mail?!?  Wow I can't believe the menu. So ambitious and complex!  Your DH and his friends are lucky. Is this a reunion of sorts?  Btw love the flo Jo story!

Biscuit - dumb question but would the teeth have just fallen out of Clint's teeth or would he have mashed them out somehow?

Vigee - love all of your coordinating outfits!  The epitome of perfection! You have inspired me to think more about coordination especially since I also have an RC B.


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsO - I would not worry too much about carrying an HAC. I find that even my red B doesn't attract much attention. What does, interestingly enough, is my rodeo charm. Men in particular often inquire about it. 

Jadeite - yes we have national dental month for animals!  It may be (most likely is) a marketing "ploy" of dental vets but hey, I don't fault them for trying to make us humans think about our fur babies' dental hygiene


----------



## Suncatcher

FabF - if you find that you are constantly removing your scarves, consider wearing 90cms which are probably easier to keep on. I do wear my CSGMs indoors but I can see why you may be inclined to take it off. Also remember that H scarves have so many different colours in them so you might find there are more colours than you may realize that you can pull out in order coordinate with clothes or your bags.


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion, we are sharing same temps . When I went out to feed this morning at 6:30, it was 1 outside.
All of 14 inside barn .It is 16 out now.  I have dogs, a barn cat who lives indoors now and riding horses - no farm animals. No deliveries either ! We have a foot of snow with ice on top.Horses are barefoot for the winter.
Those were serious wheels. Maybe Porsche should try Hermes tiny price tag sizes with tiny numbers- 
$ 6,000 suddenly wouldn't seem so staggering. Now the tires .....


----------



## biscuit1

Mrs.JDS, Clint won't tell me how it happened. I found them on the floor. They were clean - he never complained, actually seems relieved and is much happier. And he smells much better.


----------



## Suncatcher

biscuit1 said:


> Mrs.JDS, Clint won't tell me how it happened. I found them on the floor. They were clean - he never complained, actually seems relieved and is much happier. And he smells much better.



Bad teeth cause bad breath. All the brewing bacteria!  I had a failed root canal and when the crown was pulled out, boy did it stink.  Poor Clint but glad to hear he is much happier.


----------



## biscuit1

MrsJDS said:


> Bad teeth cause bad breath. All the brewing bacteria!  I had a failed root canal and when the crown was pulled out, boy did it stink.  Poor Clint but glad to hear he is much happier.



When I originally picked him up at the airport, he had an awful smell.We went to the dog dentist who removed 14 teeth.
He's a wonderful dog and I am so grateful to have him.


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> When I originally picked him up at the airport, he had an awful smell.We went to the dog dentist who removed 14 teeth.
> He's a wonderful dog and I am so grateful to have him.



Clint is such a trooper and I'm sure he's much happier without the rotten teeth. My vet said their gums are very hard. My late Oscar didn't have any problem eating his kibbles and small biscuits.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> FabF - if you find that you are constantly removing your scarves, consider wearing 90cms which are probably easier to keep on. I do wear my CSGMs indoors but I can see why you may be inclined to take it off. Also remember that H scarves have so many different colours in them so you might find there are more colours than you may realize that you can pull out in order coordinate with clothes or your bags.



I tried wearing my CSGM at the office over a silk blouse this Wednesday but found it a bit warm. I'll let you know how I fare next week with a carre.


----------



## katekluet

Oh my, the cafe is busy!
Jadeite,no happy you have a visit home and cuddling time with your dogs.
Mrs. O, if your west coast travels involve CA and I can offer any info,let me know...loved seeing your shop cat, she is beautiful but looks very in charge. sounds like your class is really inspiring you with new business ideas. Time well spent!
Vigee, how nice you already have your return trip out here planned and that DDs so love to have you
XiangXiang, happy lunar new year! That dinner sounds fabulous. Lobster is my fav too...took a road trip around New England with my BFF years ago and we ate lobster every night for ten nights.
Biscuit, hope it warms up there soon.lldo the horses mind the cold? Do they wear blankets?
Etoile, lucky guests! We were just at Cakebread winery last week.
Had a wonderful trip to wine country, perfect weather,such good food up there, wine tasting and some good shopping for me...pants and tops....my BFF is always urging me to add color so I got neutral pants and colorful tops...always try to have them go with some of my scarves.


----------



## biscuit1

Kate, they minded today . They are ok indoors . Usually blanketed but they are not working this winter and have super hairy winter coats. I heat water for them and they are managing ok. One horse came from Canada and was never blanketed . Worried that she would sweat with wardrobe ( they have beautiful clothes ) and then get a chill.


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> Fabfashion, we are sharing same temps . When I went out to feed this morning at 6:30, it was 1 outside.
> All of 14 inside barn .It is 16 out now.  I have dogs, a barn cat who lives indoors now and riding horses - no farm animals. No deliveries either ! We have a foot of snow with ice on top.Horses are barefoot for the winter.
> Those were serious wheels. *Maybe Porsche should try Hermes tiny price tag sizes with tiny numbers- *
> $ 6,000 suddenly wouldn't seem so staggering. Now the tires .....


That's funny!  May be they should consider giving an H bag as a gift with purchase. Would you like one in blue or orange? Lol.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> I tried wearing my CSGM at the office over a silk blouse this Wednesday but found it a bit warm. I'll let you know how I fare next week with a carre.





katekluet said:


> Oh my, the cafe is busy!
> Jadeite,no happy you have a visit home and cuddling time with your dogs.
> Mrs. O, if your west coast travels involve CA and I can offer any info,let me know...loved seeing your shop cat, she is beautiful but looks very in charge. sounds like your class is really inspiring you with new business ideas. Time well spent!
> Vigee, how nice you already have your return trip out here planned and that DDs so love to have you
> XiangXiang, happy lunar new year! That dinner sounds fabulous. Lobster is my fav too...took a road trip around New England with my BFF years ago and we ate lobster every night for ten nights.
> Biscuit, hope it warms up there soon.lldo the horses mind the cold? Do they wear blankets?
> Etoile, lucky guests! We were just at Cakebread winery last week.
> Had a wonderful trip to wine country, perfect weather,such good food up there, wine tasting and some good shopping for me...pants and tops....my BFF is always urging me to add color so I got neutral pants and colorful tops...always try to have them go with some of my scarves.



Happy Saturday, ladies. Lots to catch up on here at the cafe. 

*EB*, a huge shout-out for your amazing dinner tonight. Kudos to you for being the chef and your menu sounds fantastic for a cold winter's evening. We are supposed to get another 2-5 inches of snow tonight. So, DH and I are mostly homebound for this weekend it seems.

*kate*, love Cakebread wine, although recently discovered that I am allergic to  wine sulfates so I can't drink it. Helps with my diet and trying to remain positive about this dietary restriction. Also, love that you purchased neutral pants and colorful tops, am sure that they will be a great backdrop for your H 90cm scarves and CSGMs.

*xiangxiang*, my TPF notifications still are not working. Are you receiving any at all? 

*biscuit*, glad that all your animals are safe and sound during this cold weather.

*FabF*, saw in another thread that you bought so many H Rodeo charms. Have you decided which ones to keep? You will have extra spending money for Hawaii because they have only risen in value. Lucky you! 

*MrsO* and *MrsJDS*, hello there and what are you up to this weekend?

Hope that everyone is having a good day!


----------



## katekluet

Are any of you watching the Oscars tomorrow? I love the whole thing, red carpet on....have seen several  of the movies, which makes it more fun....and I treat myself to two totally bad snacks this one night a year   also making ahead a fabulous chili recipe and cheddar herb rolls. 
Vigee, how did you discover the sulfite allergy and what does it do to you? I think there are some sulfite free wines?
I really do need to get on my diet after Sunday! I think I said that before....
Etoupe,know your delicious dinner party will be wonderful, enjoy!
Biscuit, had not thought about the water freezing....hope things warm up for all of you. You have had quite a hard winter.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Are any of you watching the Oscars tomorrow? I love the whole thing, red carpet on....have seen several  of the movies, which makes it more fun....and I treat myself to two totally bad snacks this one night a year   also making ahead a fabulous chili recipe and cheddar herb rolls.
> Vigee, how did you discover the sulfite allergy and what does it do to you? I think there are some sulfite free wines?
> I really do need to get on my diet after Sunday! I think I said that before....
> Etoupe,know your delicious dinner party will be wonderful, enjoy!
> Biscuit, had not thought about the water freezing....hope things warm up for all of you. You have had quite a hard winter.



*kate*, a major yes to watching the Red Carpet and Oscars tomorrow night. Love looking at the outfits and all of the bling! Truth be told, haven't seen many of the movies nominated and don't really care who wins. The movie that I did see was The Grand Budapest Hotel and it was fab. Hope that it brings home something but that looks doubtful.

Ugh, when you mentioned your diet as I totally went off mine yesterday and had a delicious turkey with cheese hoagie. So, back in the saddle this weekend and eating nothing but air. Still haven't made it to the gym but I have high hopes that I will start next Monday if the roads are clear of snow. 

What are your bad snacks for Oscar night?


----------



## biscuit1

katekluet said:


> Are any of you watching the Oscars tomorrow? I love the whole thing, red carpet on....have seen several  of the movies, which makes it more fun....and I treat myself to two totally bad snacks this one night a year   also making ahead a fabulous chili recipe and cheddar herb rolls.
> Vigee, how did you discover the sulfite allergy and what does it do to you? I think there are some sulfite free wines?
> I really do need to get on my diet after Sunday! I think I said that before....
> Etoupe,know your delicious dinner party will be wonderful, enjoy!
> Biscuit, had not thought about the water freezing....hope things warm up for all of you. You have had quite a hard winter.



Kate , will be watching Oscars . Have not seen any of the movies , like Vigee enjoy watching the wardrobe and jewelry. It was an ok winter starting out but this is crazy. I consider myself extremely fortunate to have heat, running water, a roof and not living in Boston. My heart really goes out to all of them.
Watched a segment on local tv yesterday with Bon Appetit Oscar recipes. I will try the popcorn creations. All of them are available on bonappetit.com.


----------



## katekluet

Biscuit, popcorn sounds very appropriate.
This is soooo bad, but my tradition is to have Cheetos...the crunchy ones,,,and peanut M&Ms!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all! Happy Saturday!!

DH and I have a rare day off together so we're going to brunch and run around together before snow tonight. Shop kitty is transformed, she must have been in so much pain because she's so happy and frisky and even playful now. I feel bad that her teeth were hurting so much. Her breath is so much better. For those that mentioned it, she is immensely huggable but doesn't love being held. I've never had a long haired cat and she's just beautiful. She sits on the studio sofa like the queen but she does hunt at night and we haven't seen a mouse since she moved in. 

In more good news my HAC will be a great way to commemorate a work achievement. I haven't seen a copy of the magazine yet but I made a list of the top 60 in my field published by the biggest magazine in my industry. I'll give you some hints to guess which magazine, she loves H, good things and making everything picture perfect even if you should find yourself in jail for a few months! 

EB, good luck with your dinner party this evening. You menu sounds delish! 

Kate, I love the Oscars and watch every minute. I am a one woman Fashion Police but DH weighs in as well. I hope we see some risks, the dresses have been very safe so far this year. Also, I think golden yellow is incoming in my world so I'm interested to see if anyone is wearing it. 

MrsJ, I'm glad my SA doesn't know me that well yet as she's not come up with too many extra temptations for me. I'm hoping she works on some of my wish list items this season. Congrats on DDs 2nd birthday and the rodeo sounds like a lovely way to mark the occasion. Whimsical is definitely not a word that describes most of my fashion choices but I'm trying to mix it up. I have a horse hair tassel to dress up my HAC. Which CW H Comme are we twins on? The 70s are such a wearable size, I've been wearing mine a lot. 

Fab, I'm excited to see your scarf pairings with your Feu/Orange bags. I see orange in so many scarves and shawls but I know what you mean. I've fallen in love with natural colored leather this year and own almost nothing that complements it. I have a few shawls that will work and it know it will look good with my basic denims and white shirts but I need to get it and experiment with my existing wardrobe before going out and buying new stuff. I know that I want a new pair of platform sandals for summer to wear with it but I was planning that since the 70's trend forecast started appearing. 

Vigee, you're so good at coordinating your accessories and always look so chic! I hope you find your anemone strap soon, I've not started looking at strap colors yet. I want to see how often I wear my first belt kit. I got a pair of super high waisted stretchy denims from Uniqlo, had them hemmed to ankle length and they look really cool with the belt up high. It's a spring look though as I can't tuck in my bulky sweaters! 

Biscuit, I hope you and yours are surviving this brutal weather. At least it's a bit warmer today before the snow! Hang in there Spring is surely around the corner!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## biscuit1

Mrs.Owen, huge congratulations on being in you know who's magazine ! I read her blog daily and have read about this.
Your kitty is beautiful and wonderful news that she is feeling great.
No  "yours "   = very happily divorced but do have a terrific son and furkids.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

biscuit1 said:


> Kate , will be watching Oscars . Have not seen any of the movies , like Vigee enjoy watching the wardrobe and jewelry. It was an ok winter starting out but this is crazy. I consider myself extremely fortunate to have heat, running water, a roof and not living in Boston. My heart really goes out to all of them.
> *Watched a segment on local tv yesterday with Bon Appetit Oscar recipes. I will try the popcorn creations. All of them are available on bonappetit.com.*





katekluet said:


> Biscuit, popcorn sounds very appropriate.
> This is soooo bad, but my tradition is to have Cheetos...the crunchy ones,,,and peanut M&Ms!



*biscuit*, heading over to bonappetit.com now, thanks! Good luck with the popcorn recipe tomorrow night. 

*kate*, love Cheetos and peanut M&Ms ~ perfect Red Carpet snacks! 

*MrsO*, HUGE congrats on your magazine top-60 list! That is such a great accomplishment! Love that you are a one woman Fashion Police. My GFs and I text each other during the entire Red Carpet and the Oscars ceremony and comment on each dress. Snarky texts along with kind ones are always welcomed and the sartorial wit runs deep in this group. Much fun.


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all! Happy Saturday!!
> 
> DH and I have a rare day off together so we're going to brunch and run around together before snow tonight. Shop kitty is transformed, she must have been in so much pain because she's so happy and frisky and even playful now. I feel bad that her teeth were hurting so much. Her breath is so much better. For those that mentioned it, she is immensely huggable but doesn't love being held. I've never had a long haired cat and she's just beautiful. She sits on the studio sofa like the queen but she does hunt at night and we haven't seen a mouse since she moved in.
> 
> In more good news my HAC will be a great way to commemorate a work achievement. I haven't seen a copy of the magazine yet but I made a list of the top 60 in my field published by the biggest magazine in my industry. I'll give you some hints to guess which magazine, she loves H, good things and making everything picture perfect even if you should find yourself in jail for a few months!
> 
> EB, good luck with your dinner party this evening. You menu sounds delish!
> 
> Kate, I love the Oscars and watch every minute. I am a one woman Fashion Police but DH weighs in as well. I hope we see some risks, the dresses have been very safe so far this year. Also, I think golden yellow is incoming in my world so I'm interested to see if anyone is wearing it.
> 
> MrsJ, I'm glad my SA doesn't know me that well yet as she's not come up with too many extra temptations for me. I'm hoping she works on some of my wish list items this season. Congrats on DDs 2nd birthday and the rodeo sounds like a lovely way to mark the occasion. Whimsical is definitely not a word that describes most of my fashion choices but I'm trying to mix it up. I have a horse hair tassel to dress up my HAC. Which CW H Comme are we twins on? The 70s are such a wearable size, I've been wearing mine a lot.
> 
> Fab, I'm excited to see your scarf pairings with your Feu/Orange bags. I see orange in so many scarves and shawls but I know what you mean. I've fallen in love with natural colored leather this year and own almost nothing that complements it. I have a few shawls that will work and it know it will look good with my basic denims and white shirts but I need to get it and experiment with my existing wardrobe before going out and buying new stuff. I know that I want a new pair of platform sandals for summer to wear with it but I was planning that since the 70's trend forecast started appearing.
> 
> Vigee, you're so good at coordinating your accessories and always look so chic! I hope you find your anemone strap soon, I've not started looking at strap colors yet. I want to see how often I wear my first belt kit. I got a pair of super high waisted stretchy denims from Uniqlo, had them hemmed to ankle length and they look really cool with the belt up high. It's a spring look though as I can't tuck in my bulky sweaters!
> 
> Biscuit, I hope you and yours are surviving this brutal weather. At least it's a bit warmer today before the snow! Hang in there Spring is surely around the corner!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



OMG!!!!! SQUEAL!!!!!! Congrats MrsO - what a great stamp of approval from I know who!!!!!


----------



## MSO13

biscuit1 said:


> Mrs.Owen, huge congratulations on being in you know who's magazine ! I read her blog daily and have read about this.
> 
> Your kitty is beautiful and wonderful news that she is feeling great.
> 
> No  "yours "   = very happily divorced but do have a terrific son and furkids.




oh I meant your fur kids, I know how hard you work to take care of them! &#128516;


----------



## MSO13

biscuit1 said:


> Mrs.Owen, huge congratulations on being in you know who's magazine ! I read her blog daily and have read about this.
> 
> Your kitty is beautiful and wonderful news that she is feeling great.
> 
> No  "yours "   = very happily divorced but do have a terrific son and furkids.







VigeeLeBrun said:


> *biscuit*, heading over to bonappetit.com now, thanks! Good luck with the popcorn recipe tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> *kate*, love Cheetos and peanut M&Ms ~ perfect Red Carpet snacks!
> 
> 
> 
> *MrsO*, HUGE congrats on your magazine top-60 list! That is such a great accomplishment! Love that you are a one woman Fashion Police. My GFs and I text each other during the entire Red Carpet and the Oscars ceremony and comment on each dress. Snarky texts along with kind ones are always welcomed and the sartorial wit runs deep in this group. Much fun.







MrsJDS said:


> OMG!!!!! SQUEAL!!!!!! Congrats MrsO - what a great stamp of approval from I know who!!!!!




thanks ladies, it's quite exciting!


----------



## biscuit1

MrsOwen3 said:


> oh I meant your fur kids, I know how hard you work to take care of them! &#128516;



much appreciated !!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> thanks ladies, it's quite exciting!



*MrsO*, what are you going to do to celebrate this milestone? It is like winning an Oscar, a real achievement!


----------



## katekluet

MrsO, major congratulations! What a wonderful endorsement of your accomplishments and from such a source....well done!!!!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi everyone - I'm in the midst of having my weekly mani/pedi/wax done so can post . It is snowing here, unexpectedly in my opinion, so it has put a cramp on me heading outside to run errands until the roads have been salted down. I'm deliberating about getting a garden party 30 in a pink colour just because but I'm not sure how much use it will get in my collection. I've amassed quite a few bags, all of which get used in rotation, and until this week I had not tried on a GP. It is so light and cute!  Anyway, as with H there is always something to think about and ponder. I should really buy some H stock hahaha. 

Thanks to whoever mentioned that it was Oscar weekend. I must have been living in a rabbit hole because I was unaware that it is airing tomorrow!  I will try to watch a bit of the red carpet if the kids allow me to. 

No major plans other than my weekly date night tonight. Happy to have a low key weekend after last weekend with DD's birthday party. 

Enjoy your weekends, ladies!!!!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all! 

Back early, it started snowing which forced us to change our plans. We went for gourmet GF pizza and hit the grocery store which was a total zoo and then scurried home for the rest of the day. I'm going to try to get caught up on some homework that I skipped during the Valentine's Day crunch. 

Vigee, I think my HAC will be my Oscar trophy. I actually bought my first H scarf to celebrate my first feature in this magazine so it seems fitting. I have another feature later this year, maybe my K will show up for that one!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Satuday, ladies!

MrsO, SO VERY HAPPY for you!!! What an accomplishment! Top 60 under 40. Hooray! How great is that! You must celebrate. Your arrival of the HAC comes at the perfect time and will mark this significant occasion. Perhaps your DH and cats knew this was coming.  BTW, glad to hear that Ms Studio Queen is feeling so much happier after her dental. Now she can hunt those pesky mice in happier mood. 

MrsJDS, I could barely walk on the sidewalk today. It's best you stay indoors. DDs had a kiddies birthday party to go to so we braved the elements. I'm telling you these girls have such a healthy social life while DH and I have none. 

Kate, your snacks sound perfect for the occasion. I love M&Ms peanuts but can only stock them at the office. One of the twins has peanut allergy. Strange really, her identical twin does not. I usually try to catch the red carpet showcase and commentaries at the beginning. What colors did you get for your tops? The last couple of years I've been adding mostly orange, purple and a bit of fuschia to my otherwise neutral wardrobe but may need to branch out this spring. 

Vigee, I'm going to keep the turquoise rodeo MM and will keep either anamone PM or MM. I like the MM size for my 35 bags but the PM will probably work better for my Toolbox 26 and Lindy 30--MM may be too big for these bags. Did I ever mention I also bought 2 paddock charms and never used them? One in anamone/turquoise and one in cappuccino/gold. They were so expensive. Still not sure why they cost more than even the rodeo GM. I'm helpless, I know. 

Biscuit, I still remember how you had to drive back through the snow storm after you picked up your Canadian horse. Does his name include 'blizzard' in it?  

EB, hope you take some pics of tonight's dinner and share with us. 

Xiangxiang, Jadeite, Maedi, Serva, Madam, Julide, etoile, what are you up to?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hello, ladies! I am in another food coma this time is real Indian food. One of my SO's best friends is of Indian origin and his sister is a barrister who recommended an Indian restaurant nearer to our country house near her home. So we went there this evening. It was very different from what we imagined. It was a huge place but it's like a high end buffet. We were first impressed by the Bentley, Aston Martin,  and Land Rovers parted outside. Then there were many many Indian guests there which is always a good sign. Turns out they do Chinese and Indian dishes. The sea food stir and fry and curry dishes were fantastic. I probably just had 1/3 of the different dishes and I was already full!

Good to hear many lobster lovers! I normally never declare the favourite of anything because I really like variety. But I am happy to declare lobster is my favourite food! Like *kate*, yes I can definitely eat lobster every day! 

* MrsOwen*, major congratulations to such an achievement!!! 

*Fabfashion*, I too love the look of the Rodeo charms and have one in MM size but I don't really like it on my bags. I will keep it for sentimental reason. I would keep the BA MM and Anomene PM if I were you.

*Vigee*, I think the quote notification is broken at the moment. I have not received any for a week. I won't be watching the Oscars live due to time difference but will check out the photos next day! 

Hello *biscuit, MrsJDS*!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello, ladies! I am in another food coma this time is real Indian food. One of my SO's best friends is of Indian origin and his sister is a barrister who recommended an Indian restaurant nearer to our country house near her home. So we went there this evening. It was very different from what we imagined. It was a huge place but it's like a high end buffet. We were first impressed by the Bentley, Aston Martin,  and Land Rovers parted outside. Then there were many many Indian guests there which is always a good sign. Turns out they do Chinese and Indian dishes. The sea food stir and fry and curry dishes were fantastic. I probably just had 1/3 of the different dishes and I was already full!
> 
> Good to hear many lobster lovers! I normally never declare the favourite of anything because I really like variety. But I am happy to declare lobster is my favourite food! Like *kate*, yes I can definitely eat lobster every day!
> 
> * MrsOwen*, major congratulations to such an achievement!!!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, I too love the look of the Rodeo charms and have one in MM size but I don't really like it on my bags. I will keep it for sentimental reason. I would keep the BA MM and Anomene PM if I were you.
> 
> *Vigee*, I think the quote notification is broken at the moment. I have not received any for a week. I won't be watching the Oscars live due to time difference but will check out the photos next day!
> 
> Hello *biscuit, MrsJDS*!



Your Indian dinner sound delightful, xiangxiang. My favourite Indian dish is butter chicken with naan. Yummy! 

Hmm...may be I can hang the Rodeo charm on the rear view mirror of my car instead. Then I'll get to see it all the time.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Your Indian dinner sound delightful, xiangxiang. My favourite Indian dish is butter chicken with naan. Yummy!
> 
> Hmm...may be I can hang the Rodeo charm on the rear view mirror of my car instead. Then I'll get to see it all the time.



I think that's a very good idea re Rodeo charm. I would totally do it! I didn't even get to have a nan this evening before I got too full! Lol! I have to say we do have wonderful Indian food in this country. We had American colleagues who would have Indian food every night when they were on business trip here.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Your Indian dinner sound delightful, xiangxiang. My favourite Indian dish is butter chicken with naan. Yummy!
> 
> Hmm...may be I can hang the Rodeo charm on the rear view mirror of my car instead. Then I'll get to see it all the time.



Just realised yours is turquoise not blue aztec. For some reason I thought it was BA like mine. I like the MM size the best.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Just realised yours is turquoise not blue aztec. For some reason I thought it was BA like mine. I like the MM size the best.



xiangxiang, do you have a pic of your blue Aztec? I saw chincac' lime rodeo and now I want one. Not sure what I'll do with it though--hang it on my neck?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Your Indian dinner sound delightful, xiangxiang. My favourite Indian dish is butter chicken with naan. Yummy!
> 
> *Hmm...may be I can hang the Rodeo charm on the rear view mirror of my car instead. Then I'll get to see it all the time.*



*FabF*, ROFLing over your above post. Must say that I dearly love those little Rodeo charms. Wish H would make one in RC. 

*xiangxiang*, your Indian dinner sounded wonderful along with those luxury cars parked outside the restaurant. Probably the cars were a good clue that your meal would be a feast. Lobster is in my top 5 as a favorite food, right now I am hungry so anything sounds great. Not giving in to temptation and have pretty much almost nothing in the house that is sublimely edible ~ except CHOCOLATE. Plus, we are in the middle of a snowstorm, so there is not a chance that I am getting a meal like *EB* is preparing tonight. 

*MrsO*, your HAC is a great prize for this victory. Congrats again and so happy for you. Hope that you stocked up at the grocery store because the snow is much worse than I anticipated. We were supposed to have Sunday Brunch at a local restaurant tomorrow that has great food but it looks like that will not be happening due to the weather. 

*kate*, will not get to the Las Vegas for the TPF National Meet-Up, even though I will be in Los Angeles. It became to complicated to arrange as my DDs made plans for the weekends. They are a priority, so I will have to forgo the pleasure of seeing everyone. Children are children regardless of their age, lol. 

*biscuit*, hope that you are okay and maybe not getting as much snow as we are here!

*MrsJDS*, your mani/pedi/wax sounded relaxing, usually I go every 2 weeks as I get gel polish but this time around have fallen behind and must go to the salon next week. Thanks for the reminder! 

*EB*, hope your dinner goes well!


----------



## Suncatcher

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello, ladies! I am in another food coma this time is real Indian food. One of my SO's best friends is of Indian origin and his sister is a barrister who recommended an Indian restaurant nearer to our country house near her home. So we went there this evening. It was very different from what we imagined. It was a huge place but it's like a high end buffet. We were first impressed by the Bentley, Aston Martin,  and Land Rovers parted outside. Then there were many many Indian guests there which is always a good sign. Turns out they do Chinese and Indian dishes. The sea food stir and fry and curry dishes were fantastic. I probably just had 1/3 of the different dishes and I was already full!
> 
> Good to hear many lobster lovers! I normally never declare the favourite of anything because I really like variety. But I am happy to declare lobster is my favourite food! Like *kate*, yes I can definitely eat lobster every day!
> 
> * MrsOwen*, major congratulations to such an achievement!!!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, I too love the look of the Rodeo charms and have one in MM size but I don't really like it on my bags. I will keep it for sentimental reason. I would keep the BA MM and Anomene PM if I were you.
> 
> *Vigee*, I think the quote notification is broken at the moment. I have not received any for a week. I won't be watching the Oscars live due to time difference but will check out the photos next day!
> 
> Hello *biscuit, MrsJDS*!



And where was my invite to your Indiam feast?!?  I love Indian!! Okay - I love all cuisines. But boy your feast sounds amazing.


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, do you have a pic of your blue Aztec? I saw chincac' lime rodeo and now I want one. Not sure what I'll do with it though--hang it on my neck?



FabF - see attached pic for blue Aztec/blue electric (if I recall correctly)


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, ROFLing over your above post. Must say that I dearly love those little Rodeo charms. Wish H would make one in RC.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, your Indian dinner sounded wonderful along with those luxury cars parked outside the restaurant. Probably the cars were a good clue that your meal would be a feast. Lobster is in my top 5 as a favorite food, right now I am hungry so anything sounds great. Not giving in to temptation and have pretty much almost nothing in the house that is sublimely edible ~ except CHOCOLATE. Plus, we are in the middle of a snowstorm, so there is not a chance that I am getting a meal like *EB* is preparing tonight.
> 
> *MrsO*, your HAC is a great prize for this victory. Congrats again and so happy for you. Hope that you stocked up at the grocery store because the snow is much worse than I anticipated. We were supposed to have Sunday Brunch at a local restaurant tomorrow that has great food but it looks like that will not be happening due to the weather.
> 
> *kate*, will not get to the Las Vegas for the TPF National Meet-Up, even though I will be in Los Angeles. It became to complicated to arrange as my DDs made plans for the weekends. They are a priority, so I will have to forgo the pleasure of seeing everyone. Children are children regardless of their age, lol.
> 
> *biscuit*, hope that you are okay and maybe not getting as much snow as we are here!
> 
> *MrsJDS*, your mani/pedi/wax sounded relaxing, usually I go every 2 weeks as I get gel polish but this time around have fallen behind and must go to the salon next week. Thanks for the reminder!
> 
> *EB*, hope your dinner goes well!



You got a lot of snow too!  I like the fact that I have company with this snowy weather. It snowed all day today. Looking forward to it coming to an end.  Hopefully after I get back from Mexico winter will be over.

To answer a question you asked me about Mexico, we rent a villa in a gated community. This is our third time there. We actually don't leave our villa during our week down there.  We have a private chef and we have a masseur come daily to give us massages. The villa has a private pool and it backs onto the beach.  We could do excursions but we don't. It is all about kids, water, beach, sun and relaxation.  The villa sounds over the top but it is not as over the top as it sounds!


----------



## biscuit1

MrsJDS said:


> FabF - see attached pic for blue Aztec/blue electric (if I recall correctly)



Beautiful .


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> FabF - see attached pic for blue Aztec/blue electric (if I recall correctly)


 Wow, even your twillies match! Perfection! Which CSGM is that?

Until I became more active on tPF in the last year, I never ever thought of accessorizing my bags. Now I got a couple of pairs of twillies and a handful of rodeos and paddock charms and even 1 breloque.  

MrsJDS, now you give me an idea that I should match/complement my twillies to my rodeo. I've got to double check how all these are going to come together--and I have yet to figure out the scarf/bag combination. I think if H sell these as a set, it'll make my life so much easier.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> You got a lot of snow too!  I like the fact that I have company with this snowy weather. It snowed all day today. Looking forward to it coming to an end.  Hopefully after I get back from Mexico winter will be over.
> 
> To answer a question you asked me about Mexico, we rent a villa in a gated community. This is our third time there. We actually don't leave our villa during our week down there.  We have a private chef and we have a masseur come daily to give us massages. The villa has a private pool and it backs onto the beach.  We could do excursions but we don't. It is all about kids, water, beach, sun and relaxation.  The villa sounds over the top but it is not as over the top as it sounds!


I can do with a masseuse everyday--here!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, ROFLing over your above post. Must say that I dearly love those little Rodeo charms. Wish H would make one in RC.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, your Indian dinner sounded wonderful along with those luxury cars parked outside the restaurant. Probably the cars were a good clue that your meal would be a feast. Lobster is in my top 5 as a favorite food, right now I am hungry so anything sounds great. Not giving in to temptation and have pretty much almost nothing in the house that is sublimely edible ~ except CHOCOLATE. Plus, we are in the middle of a snowstorm, so there is not a chance that I am getting a meal like *EB* is preparing tonight.
> 
> *MrsO*, your HAC is a great prize for this victory. Congrats again and so happy for you. Hope that you stocked up at the grocery store because the snow is much worse than I anticipated. We were supposed to have Sunday Brunch at a local restaurant tomorrow that has great food but it looks like that will not be happening due to the weather.
> 
> *kate*, will not get to the Las Vegas for the TPF National Meet-Up, even though I will be in Los Angeles. It became to complicated to arrange as my DDs made plans for the weekends. They are a priority, so I will have to forgo the pleasure of seeing everyone. Children are children regardless of their age, lol.
> 
> *biscuit*, hope that you are okay and maybe not getting as much snow as we are here!
> 
> *MrsJDS*, your mani/pedi/wax sounded relaxing, usually I go every 2 weeks as I get gel polish but this time around have fallen behind and must go to the salon next week. Thanks for the reminder!
> 
> *EB*, hope your dinner goes well!


Vigee, I can subsist with chocolate alone.  I think I mentioned early in the week that I might have lost 2 lbs. Well, with that in mind I have been eating non-stop starting with the cheesecake. I'm afraid to go on the scale now. I think I may have gained back the 2 lbs plus plus. I'll join you in eating air starting Monday. 

That's so sweet of your DDs to make more plans for when you return. I admire how you are all so close and wish mine will remain close to me once they grow up.


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsJDS said:


> FabF - see attached pic for blue Aztec/blue electric (if I recall correctly)



Well my dinner was postponed till tomorrow because of the weather. DC does not do well with snow. DH and I went to the Caps game today and the roads were just awful. But the Caps won and my Halzan is stil on its streak.


*MrsJDS*, Oh, my that's P R E T T Y ! Well, actually beautiful. Wear her in the best of health, but please wear her.


DH and I just watched a The a Fault in Our a Stars, so I had a good cry fest. The book was a box of tissues and this was the same.


----------



## chicinthecity777

You ladies are very good! The restaurant is in fact called Feast India! The only downside is it's not exactly near our house so we can't go very often, unlike the Persian restaurant. 

*MrsJDS* and *Fabfashion*, yes the Blue Aztec is with BE and mine is a MM. And we have triplets RC B in the café! Only mine is B30 though.

*Fabfashion*, I think a GM will make a lovely necklace! :giggles:

* Vigee*, chocolate only diet may be the only diet I can survive! I can't believe you are hit by heavy snow again! We had a beautiful sunny day yesterday that I almost felt it could be spring!

* etoupebirkin *, fogot to say that your dinner party menu sounds exquisite! Hope snow clears soon for you!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You ladies are very good! The restaurant is in fact called Feast India! The only downside is it's not exactly near our house so we can't go very often, unlike the Persian restaurant.
> 
> *MrsJDS* and *Fabfashion*, yes the Blue Aztec is with BE and mine is a MM. And we have triplets RC B in the café! Only mine is B30 though.
> 
> *Fabfashion*, I think a GM will make a lovely necklace! :giggles:
> 
> * Vigee*, chocolate only diet may be the only diet I can survive! I can't believe you are hit by heavy snow again! We had a beautiful sunny day yesterday that I almost felt it could be spring!
> 
> * etoupebirkin *, fogot to say that your dinner party menu sounds exquisite! Hope snow clears soon for you!



Good morning, xiangxiang. You're probably surprised to see me in the cafe this early in the morning. I'm retraining our DDs to sleep on their own again. About 3 weeks ago, one of them startied to wake up and cry for me at wee hours in the morning. Various tactics didn't work so DH and I resorted to alternately sleeping in their room each night. Well, that gets old pretty fast and we were severely sleep deprived so I decided last night to put my foot down.  Well, that lasted until 3:30 am this morning. Now I'm sitting on their bedroom floor waiting for them to fall back to sleep before going back to my room. Thank goodness it's Sunday or this will not have a happy ending. On the bright side, I'm too tired right now to do any online shopping or there could have been some serious damage to the wallet 

Did you and your SO meet with Mr Fizzle this weekend?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Good morning, xiangxiang. You're probably surprised to see me in the cafe this early in the morning. I'm retraining our DDs to sleep on their own again. About 3 weeks ago, one of them startied to wake up and cry for me at wee hours in the morning. Various tactics didn't work so DH and I resorted to alternately sleeping in their room each night. Well, that gets old pretty fast and we were severely sleep deprived so I decided last night to put my foot down.  Well, that lasted until 3:30 am this morning. Now I'm sitting on their bedroom floor waiting for them to fall back to sleep before going back to my room. Thank goodness it's Sunday or this will not have a happy ending. On the bright side, I'm too tired right now to do any online shopping or there could have been some serious damage to the wallet
> 
> Did you and your SO meet with Mr Fizzle this weekend?




Gosh, I was very surprised to see you I thought I got the time wrong! Sorry about your sleeping disruption and hope your DD grows out of it soon! 

Now we have heavy snow! But not sure whether it will settle or not. We shall see.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Good morning, xiangxiang. You're probably surprised to see me in the cafe this early in the morning. I'm retraining our DDs to sleep on their own again. About 3 weeks ago, one of them startied to wake up and cry for me at wee hours in the morning. Various tactics didn't work so DH and I resorted to alternately sleeping in their room each night. Well, that gets old pretty fast and we were severely sleep deprived so I decided last night to put my foot down.  Well, that lasted until 3:30 am this morning. Now I'm sitting on their bedroom floor waiting for them to fall back to sleep before going back to my room. Thank goodness it's Sunday or this will not have a happy ending. On the bright side, I'm too tired right now to do any online shopping or there could have been some serious damage to the wallet
> 
> Did you and your SO meet with Mr Fizzle this weekend?



Wowza, *FabF*, woke up at 4am after hearing the snow plows in our driveway and you even beat me at that hour! Hate to tell you but my DDs slept with me intermittently until they were quite older. I tried often and unsuccessfully to get them to sleep through the night in their own beds and my tactics never worked. Simply gave up at one point and thought to myself, when they are teenagers they won't be sleeping with me. 

*MrsJDS*, your vacation sounds like perfection. Heads up that I might PM you for a referral as we are looking for a good, safe place in Mexico ~ closer in distance to my DDs compared to the Bahamas ~ to go once in awhile.  

*EB*, had a feeling that your dinner party might be postponed due to the weather. We are supposed to get a wintery mix of snow and rain today and hopefully you will not get this too. Hooray for the Caps and your winning streak!

*xiangxiang*, the name of your restaurant is so appropriate considering your lovely description of it. Now I have a yearning for Indian food, in particular dahl and naan, which I love. There is an Indian restaurant that is very good and on the way to H, so I will pick this up for dinner tomorrow if the roads are clear.

Happy Sunday, ladies!


----------



## MSO13

Hello all, I too was up early with snow plows and cars struggling with the icy snow but managed to fall back asleep for a while. I'm going to head out and start shoveling, then make a nice breakfast for us. I have some more work to finish today as I used yesterday as my lazy lounge day. Must wrap stuff up so I'm free for the Oscars. 

And if I needed any motivation to get to work tomorrow, my HAC was delivered and is waiting for me! If it wasn't so snowy I'd go get it but even I can be patient for one more day! 

Love all the rodeo talk, I love MrsJ's big GM and think they're very fun on the colorful bags. I like the necklace idea, could be the next Chanel padlock &#128521;


----------



## katekluet

Oh EBso sorry about the postponement...did all the food keep ok? 
FabF, you made me laugh about DDs social life being busy and none for you.l remember  those days!
My tops have blue, but coral is a new color for me and I think it will be fun...gotta have a change from all the blue.
I love the idea of the rodeo on the car mirror!
MrsJDS,my our bag looks so great. Sounds like you plan your vacation so well for maximum relaxation and fun for all four of you. Love the massage part.
MrsO, you will be excited to get to work tomorrow! Hope to see pics of the bag.
XiangXiang, how fortunate that you have such great restaurants near your country house, that makes it an even more fun getaway, good food and no cooking.
Vigee, disappointed we will not meet at the LV event, but yes,our DDs and time with them come firet


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Oscar Day, ladies! I wonder who will take home the statues this year. Haven't seen most movies--still catching up on 2013. Lol. 

I think I need some expresso hook up through IV. Vigee, that's not very promising on the sleep front. How old was older? Please be brutally honest. At least I'll be able to set realistic expectation. Seriously I have thought on and off during the last few years about writing a book titled what they don't tell you when you're expecting. 

MrsO, I don't know how you can contain your excitement and focus on work. I'll be using snow shoes to pick up the HAC if I have to. You're so zen. 

Kate, blue and coral will be so pretty. I need to add more blue tops to my wardrobe. I'm olive-y so need to watch which shades of blue I wear or I look like I have jaundice. 

EB, hope the weather is better today and dinner is back on. 

MrsJDS, you're not attempting to go running in this weather today I hope. Apparently, we haven't reached the freezing mark since Jan 29. I just hope the city is not getting a heat wave while we're on vacation. Happened to me a few times.

Hi to everyone.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Oscar Day, ladies! I wonder who will take home the statues this year. Haven't seen most movies--still catching up on 2013. Lol.
> 
> I think I need some expresso hook up through IV. Vigee, that's not very promising on the sleep front. How old was older? Please be brutally honest. At least I'll be able to set realistic expectation. Seriously I have thought on and off during the last few years about writing a book titled what they don't tell you when you're expecting.
> 
> MrsO, I don't know how you can contain your excitement and focus on work. I'll be using snow shoes to pick up the HAC if I have to. You're so zen.
> 
> Kate, blue and coral will be so pretty. I need to add more blue tops to my wardrobe. I'm olive-y so need to watch which shades of blue I wear or I look like I have jaundice.
> 
> EB, hope the weather is better today and dinner is back on.
> 
> MrsJDS, you're not attempting to go running in this weather today I hope. Apparently, we haven't reached the freezing mark since Jan 29. I just hope the city is not getting a heat wave while we're on vacation. Happened to me a few times.
> 
> Hi to everyone.



Zen is probably one of the last words anyone would use to describe me but thank you! It's really that I hate driving in snow and would have to take a route through the city to get to work which would take forever! It's more avoidance than patience.

Sorry DDs aren't letting you sleep, I have no words of wisdom but you have my sympathies. It's the worst when you're not getting rest. 


Is everyone ready for the red carpet if you're watching? I've got some kettle corn ready to go after yesterdays popcorn talk!


----------



## Maedi

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Oscar Day, ladies! I wonder who will take home the statues this year. Haven't seen most movies--still catching up on 2013. Lol.
> 
> I think I need some expresso hook up through IV. Vigee, that's not very promising on the sleep front. How old was older? Please be brutally honest. At least I'll be able to set realistic expectation. Seriously I have thought on and off during the last few years about writing a book titled what they don't tell you when you're expecting.
> 
> MrsO, I don't know how you can contain your excitement and focus on work. I'll be using snow shoes to pick up the HAC if I have to. You're so zen.
> 
> Kate, blue and coral will be so pretty. I need to add more blue tops to my wardrobe. I'm olive-y so need to watch which shades of blue I wear or I look like I have jaundice.
> 
> EB, hope the weather is better today and dinner is back on.
> 
> MrsJDS, you're not attempting to go running in this weather today I hope. Apparently, we haven't reached the freezing mark since Jan 29. I just hope the city is not getting a heat wave while we're on vacation. Happened to me a few times.
> 
> Hi to everyone.



I am sorry about your sleep deprivation and hope DDs will sleep alone and soundly. It is terribly exhausting to be awoken at night. BTW, only one of my twins is allergic to peanuts as well. Hope the weather warms up soon. Here, the daffodils are blooming and the trees budding. I've enjoyed the Oscars so far.


----------



## katekluet

Was anyone else as disappointed in the Oscars as I was? I actually gave up at a certain point.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Was anyone else as disappointed in the Oscars as I was? I actually gave up at a certain point.



*kate*, I watched all of the the red carpet and then the opening monologue of the show by NPH. Gave up right afterwards, the show looked like it was losing steam even at the beginning of it. So, yes, I was completely disappointed in it. Side note: earlier today, watched a video of Lady Gaga singing The Sound of Music from the Oscars and thought that she was terrific. What a voice! 

*FabF*, sent you a PM about my DDs and sleeping. Hope that you received it. 

Is everyone having a good Monday?


----------



## MSO13

Hi all,

Well I hung in there for the Oscars till the very end, basically just waiting for something good to happen. I liked NPH's song but then it was downhill. Gaga was the definite bright spot and she did such a beautiful job. As she's a newly engaged celeb, I'm putting it out in the universe-she's my dream client. Going to try to find some way to connect with her. 

The fashion was underwhelming, no big risks so I was bummed. 

Hope everyone else did something more fun!

I've been too busy today to open my bag package, will post later if I get a chance before the sun goes down!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well I hung in there for the Oscars till the very end, basically just waiting for something good to happen. I liked NPH's song but then it was downhill. Gaga was the definite bright spot and she did such a beautiful job. As she's a newly engaged celeb, I'm putting it out in the universe-she's my dream client. Going to try to find some way to connect with her.
> 
> The fashion was underwhelming, no big risks so I was bummed.
> 
> Hope everyone else did something more fun!
> 
> I've been too busy today to open my bag package, will post later if I get a chance before the sun goes down!


Open. Open. Open. resents MrsO, sometimes I wanted something so badly and when it arrived I'd wait and wait and wait before I opened it. Not sure whether 1) I'm too excited to open it or 2) afraid it won't meet my expectation or 3) wanting to prolong the excitement. Can't wait to see mod pics--lots of it. I've never seen a HAC/B in chamonix before. 

Sending good thoughts on LadaG.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *kate*, I watched all of the the red carpet and then the opening monologue of the show by NPH. Gave up right afterwards, the show looked like it was losing steam even at the beginning of it. So, yes, I was completely disappointed in it. Side note: earlier today, watched a video of Lady Gaga singing The Sound of Music from the Oscars and thought that she was terrific. What a voice!
> 
> *FabF*, sent you a PM about my DDs and sleeping. Hope that you received it.
> 
> Is everyone having a good Monday?


Vigee, I sent you a PM back yesterday. Must have gone astray--was using my iphone. Willl resend pronto. Thank you for reaching out.  I'm high on Coke Zero right now--the only thing that can keep me awake. We didn't see the Oscar but I heard a clip of Lady G singing--wow, that was some voice! The radio annoucer said that it was the highlight of the evening so I guess you didn't miss much. 

Hope everyone is having a great Monday!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Open. Open. Open. resents MrsO, *sometimes I wanted something so badly and when it arrived I'd wait and wait and wait before I opened it*. Not sure whether 1) I'm too excited to open it or 2) afraid it won't meet my expectation or 3) wanting to prolong the excitement. Can't wait to see mod pics--lots of it. I've never seen a HAC/B in chamonix before.
> 
> Sending good thoughts on LadaG.



*FabF*, this used to be me to a T ~ I would let an H box just sit unopened for DAYS. Not anymore!!! 

Received your PM today and responded back as soon as I read it. 

*MrsO*, good luck with Lady G. Where there is a will, there is a way, right?


----------



## MSO13

Here it is! This one's for you Fab, mod pics in the Spring when it's warmer-the handles are too short for elbow carry, especially with 8 layers on. 

I was afraid to open the box, so afraid of being disappointed but I love it, is it terrible to say it's in so much better condition than I thought it would be in? I have to remember to leave excellent feedback for the kind seller. It was packed so well!

Oh and of course I had to get some coordinating accessories. CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carré, 32cm Belt Kit in Gold Togo/Black Box with Gold buckle and Victoria Beckham 18ct Gold Aviators. Who's ready for Spring?:sunnies


----------



## biscuit1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Here it is! This one's for you Fab, mod pics in the Spring when it's warmer-the handles are too short for elbow carry, especially with 8 layers on.
> 
> I was afraid to open the box, so afraid of being disappointed but I love it, is it terrible to say it's in so much better condition than I thought it would be in? I have to remember to leave excellent feedback for the kind seller. It was packed so well!
> 
> Oh and of course I had to get some coordinating accessories. CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carré, 32cm Belt Kit in Gold Togo/Black Box with Gold buckle and Victoria Beckham 18ct Gold Aviators. Who's ready for Spring?:sunnies



Congratulations !  Beautiful bag - looks new. Hope you have terrific success and great adventures together.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Here it is! This one's for you Fab, mod pics in the Spring when it's warmer-the handles are too short for elbow carry, especially with 8 layers on.
> 
> I was afraid to open the box, so afraid of being disappointed but I love it, is it terrible to say it's in so much better condition than I thought it would be in? I have to remember to leave excellent feedback for the kind seller. It was packed so well!
> 
> Oh and of course I had to get some coordinating accessories. CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carré, 32cm Belt Kit in Gold Togo/Black Box with Gold buckle and Victoria Beckham 18ct Gold Aviators. Who's ready for Spring?:sunnies


She's absolutely G O R G E O U S ! ! ! 

I'm so very happy for you, MrsO! And the CSGM and belt kit go so perfectly with it. I can see you get so much wear out of each item. Congratulations!


----------



## Fabfashion

Maedi said:


> I am sorry about your sleep deprivation and hope DDs will sleep alone and soundly. It is terribly exhausting to be awoken at night. BTW, only one of my twins is allergic to peanuts as well. Hope the weather warms up soon. Here, the daffodils are blooming and the trees budding. I've enjoyed the Oscars so far.


Thanks, Maedi. Do your twins sleep together or separately?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Here it is! This one's for you Fab, mod pics in the Spring when it's warmer-the handles are too short for elbow carry, especially with 8 layers on.
> 
> I was afraid to open the box, so afraid of being disappointed but I love it, is it terrible to say it's in so much better condition than I thought it would be in? I have to remember to leave excellent feedback for the kind seller. It was packed so well!
> 
> Oh and of course I had to get some coordinating accessories. CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carré, 32cm Belt Kit in Gold Togo/Black Box with Gold buckle and Victoria Beckham 18ct Gold Aviators. Who's ready for Spring?:sunnies



*MrsO*, such a great pic and I love everything including the VB sunnies. Bought a pair and had to return them as they were just too BIG for my small face. Waaa. Your HAC is magnificent! WAY TO GO AND MAJOR CONGRATS. Woot Woot!


----------



## MSO13

biscuit1 said:


> Congratulations !  Beautiful bag - looks new. Hope you have terrific success and great adventures together.




Thank you Biscuit! I was amazed at the condition, it is in beautiful shape! 



Fabfashion said:


> She's absolutely G O R G E O U S ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so very happy for you, MrsO! And the CSGM and belt kit go so perfectly with it. I can see you get so much wear out of each item. Congratulations!




Thank you Fab, it's very special and so much better than I hoped for!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsO*, such a great pic and I love everything including the VB sunnies. Bought a pair and had to return them as they were just too BIG for my small face. Waaa. Your HAC is magnificent! WAY TO GO AND MAJOR CONGRATS. Woot Woot!




Thanks Vigee! I'm over the moon. Not to enable you much but they do have these shades in a "petite" aviator as well as these which are the oversized... &#128521;


----------



## Mindi B

MrsO--GORGEOUS bag and the accessories are perfection--the whole thing looks like an editorial from a fashion magazine!  So happy you found this beauty!
FabF, I do the same thing re not opening packages immediately--drives my DH crazy.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, the name of your restaurant is so appropriate considering your lovely description of it. Now I have a yearning for Indian food, in particular dahl and naan, which I love. There is an Indian restaurant that is very good and on the way to H, so I will pick this up for dinner tomorrow if the roads are clear.
> 
> Happy Sunday, ladies!



Hello *Vigee*, have you had your Indian food? We love dahl and naan too! The special naan from the Persian restaurant is superb I wish I could delivery some to you!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi Ladies - sorry I have been MIA from the café the last couple of days.  I've had some busy-ness in my life (all good) which has kept me as a lurker, not a contributor.  I do want to say congrats to *MrsO* on the amazing HAC that is now yours!   It is stunning, not at all a worn in bag (as I believe you wanted) and simply perfect.  The accessories you have to go with it are a perfect match too, colour-wise and style-wise.  I might one day PM you for advice on how to buy something over the internet.  *Vigee*, please do PM me at your convenience if you want info on the villa.  *FabF* - I'm sorry to hear that you have taken some steps backwards in your attempt to get your DDs to sleep through the night soundly without waking you up.  I can't imagine how you function in the day at work with such broken sleep.  To everyone else, hello, and I hope you are all having a great day!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> Oh EBso sorry about the postponement...did all the food keep ok?
> FabF, you made me laugh about DDs social life being busy and none for you.l remember  those days!
> My tops have blue, but coral is a new color for me and I think it will be fun...gotta have a change from all the blue.
> I love the idea of the rodeo on the car mirror!
> MrsJDS,my our bag looks so great. Sounds like you plan your vacation so well for maximum relaxation and fun for all four of you. Love the massage part.
> MrsO, you will be excited to get to work tomorrow! Hope to see pics of the bag.
> XiangXiang, how fortunate that you have such great restaurants near your country house, that makes it an even more fun getaway, good food and no cooking.
> Vigee, disappointed we will not meet at the LV event, but yes,our DDs and time with them come firet



*kate*, my SO is the foodie of the family so he's been looking for good restaurants and pubs nearby since we were planning to buy the house! There is also a town 16 miles away which is a very famous foodie town in England. Famous for its gastropubs and hearty food offerings. The food market there has been voted the best in the country in recent years. So we are in good hands with food there.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Here it is! This one's for you Fab, mod pics in the Spring when it's warmer-the handles are too short for elbow carry, especially with 8 layers on.
> 
> I was afraid to open the box, so afraid of being disappointed but I love it, is it terrible to say it's in so much better condition than I thought it would be in? I have to remember to leave excellent feedback for the kind seller. It was packed so well!
> 
> Oh and of course I had to get some coordinating accessories. CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carré, 32cm Belt Kit in Gold Togo/Black Box with Gold buckle and Victoria Beckham 18ct Gold Aviators. Who's ready for Spring?:sunnies



*MrsOwen*, your HAC is stunning! And it looks brand new to me! Love your matching accessories and I am so thrilled for you! What a way to celebrate a major achievement!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Here it is! This one's for you Fab, mod pics in the Spring when it's warmer-the handles are too short for elbow carry, especially with 8 layers on.
> 
> I was afraid to open the box, so afraid of being disappointed but I love it, is it terrible to say it's in so much better condition than I thought it would be in? I have to remember to leave excellent feedback for the kind seller. It was packed so well!
> 
> Oh and of course I had to get some coordinating accessories. CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carré, 32cm Belt Kit in Gold Togo/Black Box with Gold buckle and Victoria Beckham 18ct Gold Aviators. Who's ready for Spring?:sunnies


MrsO, I just had a funny thought. Why not called your new HAC The Divine Ms M. M for the magazine achievement and perhaps YKW. 

Hi to everyone.  Meeting my half brother and nephew for lunch. Will pop by a little later. Xiangxiang, I'm having spicy ramen--fitting for the -15C temperature.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> MrsO, I just had a funny thought. Why not called your new HAC The Divine Ms M. M for the magazine achievement and perhaps YKW.
> 
> Hi to everyone.  Meeting my half brother and nephew for lunch. Will pop by a little later. Xiangxiang, I'm having* spicy ramen-*-fitting for the -15C temperature.



Oh I am so jealous! Spicy ramen is the best in -15C!


----------



## chicinthecity777

I had salad for lunch soooo not satisfying!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello *Vigee*, *have you had your Indian food?* We love dahl and naan too! The special naan from the Persian restaurant is superb I wish I could delivery some to you!



Yes, *xiangxiang*, had Indian dahl and naan for dinner on Sunday. It was simply delicious and a wonderfully spicy way to beat the freezing cold that we have been having here.

The food market and restaurants in the village near your country house sound divine! My bet is that every time you go to check-up on the workers, you probably eat at some place fantastic. When will your country house be ready for you to move in and enjoy these gastronomical pleasures?   

*xiangxiang* and *FabF*, was reading all of your food posts on this thread and became so hungry that I ordered delivery service from a cafe nearby our house. A cheese, mushroom and caramelized onion omelet with a side order of maple-glazed brussel sprouts with smoked bacon is on the way to me. Perfect for a late lunch or early dinner. 

*MrsJDS*, will PM you today for information about your vacation home in Mexico. You must be looking forward to this trip, especially with all of the cold weather you have been having up north. 

*Mindi*, *kate*, *MrsO*, *EB* and *biscuit*, hello!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I had salad for lunch soooo not satisfying!


I was sending yummy spicy karma your way, xiangxiang. 

I standed corrected. With the windchill, it was -20C. I got snow whipped--strong blast of wind that picked up hardened snowflakes and whipped them on to my face. Felt like getting sandblasted. I just pretended it was a free microdermabrasion. The spicy ramen made it worth it.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> I was sending yummy spicy karma your way, xiangxiang.
> 
> I standed corrected. With the windchill, it was -20C. I got snow whipped--strong blast of wind that picked up hardened snowflakes and whipped them on to my face. Felt like getting sandblasted.* I just pretended it was a free microdermabrasion.* The spicy ramen made it worth it.



*FabF*, love your sense of humor!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Yes, *xiangxiang*, had Indian dahl and naan for dinner on Sunday. It was simply delicious and a wonderfully spicy way to beat the freezing cold that we have been having here.
> 
> The food market and restaurants in the village near your country house sound divine! My bet is that every time you go to check-up on the workers, you probably eat at some place fantastic. When will your country house be ready for you to move in and enjoy these gastronomical pleasures?
> 
> *xiangxiang* and *FabF*, was reading all of your food posts on this thread and became so hungry that I ordered delivery service from a cafe nearby our house. A cheese, mushroom and caramelized onion omelet with a side order of maple-glazed brussel sprouts with smoked bacon is on the way to me. Perfect for a late lunch or early dinner.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, will PM you today for information about your vacation home in Mexico. You must be looking forward to this trip, especially with all of the cold weather you have been having up north.
> 
> *Mindi*, *kate*, *MrsO*, *EB* and *biscuit*, hello!


Vigee, your late lunch/early dinner sounds delicious. We don't have anything like that near our house--delivered or not.  But we do have a number of Chinese restaurants in the area. This coming Sunday, we're having a belated Chinese New Year family dinner at my sis-in-law's place. It's Chinese hot pot. Yummy! We couldn't do it last weekend due to some family members had the sniffles. It's going to be endless hotpot and then nickle Black Jack for the kids. Well, the oldest nephews are in their 20s now but still kids, right?


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> MrsO--GORGEOUS bag and the accessories are perfection--the whole thing looks like an editorial from a fashion magazine!  So happy you found this beauty!
> FabF, I do the same thing re not opening packages immediately--drives my DH crazy.



Aw thanks Mindi! I really love it, I've always been told that this color was one I could wear but the goth in me always gravitated towards black. I'm excited to try lighter neutrals for Spring. 



MrsJDS said:


> Hi Ladies - sorry I have been MIA from the café the last couple of days.  I've had some busy-ness in my life (all good) which has kept me as a lurker, not a contributor.  I do want to say congrats to *MrsO* on the amazing HAC that is now yours!   It is stunning, not at all a worn in bag (as I believe you wanted) and simply perfect.  The accessories you have to go with it are a perfect match too, colour-wise and style-wise.  I might one day PM you for advice on how to buy something over the internet.  *Vigee*, please do PM me at your convenience if you want info on the villa.  *FabF* - I'm sorry to hear that you have taken some steps backwards in your attempt to get your DDs to sleep through the night soundly without waking you up.  I can't imagine how you function in the day at work with such broken sleep.  To everyone else, hello, and I hope you are all having a great day!!!



Thanks MrsJDS, I agree-it's is pretty excellent condition but I'm not bothered by that at all. I think someday a beat up Barenia Kelly might also be on my radar as this doesn't seem like it will get the same kind of patina but I think for my first big pre loved purchase I got pretty lucky. Definitely PM me if you have questions about the authentication process as I didn't do it on the public forums. I'm going to ask Docride some questions about the slight corner scuffing, it's not totally unused condition, before I undertake the water resistance treatment she recommends. 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MrsOwen*, your HAC is stunning! And it looks brand new to me! Love your matching accessories and I am so thrilled for you! What a way to celebrate a major achievement!



Thanks so much Xiangxiang, I really appreciate it!


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> MrsO, I just had a funny thought. Why not called your new HAC The Divine Ms M. M for the magazine achievement and perhaps YKW.
> 
> Hi to everyone.  Meeting my half brother and nephew for lunch. Will pop by a little later. Xiangxiang, I'm having spicy ramen--fitting for the -15C temperature.



This is the perfect name for her! And if I ever talk to you know who again, I feel like she would appreciate this


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Yes, *xiangxiang*, had Indian dahl and naan for dinner on Sunday. It was simply delicious and a wonderfully spicy way to beat the freezing cold that we have been having here.
> 
> The food market and restaurants in the village near your country house sound divine! My bet is that every time you go to check-up on the workers, you probably eat at some place fantastic. When will your country house be ready for you to move in and enjoy these gastronomical pleasures?
> 
> *xiangxiang* and *FabF*, was reading all of your food posts on this thread and became so hungry that I ordered delivery service from a cafe nearby our house. A cheese, mushroom and caramelized onion omelet with a side order of maple-glazed brussel sprouts with smoked bacon is on the way to me. Perfect for a late lunch or early dinner.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, will PM you today for information about your vacation home in Mexico. You must be looking forward to this trip, especially with all of the cold weather you have been having up north.
> 
> *Mindi*, *kate*, *MrsO*, *EB* and *biscuit*, hello!



Vigee, that's exactly what we have been doing. Every time we are over at the house, we try to go to a new local restaurant. So far so good. We just looked at a Chinese restaurant and will try it next time we are there. We are hoping to have the house up and running in spring. Your late lunch sounded delicious!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, your late lunch/early dinner sounds delicious. We don't have anything like that near our house--delivered or not.  But we do have a number of Chinese restaurants in the area. This coming Sunday, we're having a belated Chinese New Year family dinner at my sis-in-law's place. It's Chinese hot pot. Yummy! We couldn't do it last weekend due to some family members had the sniffles. It's going to be endless hotpot and then nickle Black Jack for the kids. Well, the oldest nephews are in their 20s now but still kids, right?



Fabfashion, please keep sending spicy ramen karma over! And I LOVE Chinese hot pot! Now you reminded me. Must organise to go to this great hotpot place with some friends. 

You really are very brave to be outside in -20C. I don't think I can cope with temperature like this any more. I experienced-15 before and I didn't like it.


----------



## Maedi

MrsOwen3 said:


> Here it is! This one's for you Fab, mod pics in the Spring when it's warmer-the handles are too short for elbow carry, especially with 8 layers on.
> 
> I was afraid to open the box, so afraid of being disappointed but I love it, is it terrible to say it's in so much better condition than I thought it would be in? I have to remember to leave excellent feedback for the kind seller. It was packed so well!
> 
> Oh and of course I had to get some coordinating accessories. CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carré, 32cm Belt Kit in Gold Togo/Black Box with Gold buckle and Victoria Beckham 18ct Gold Aviators. Who's ready for Spring?:sunnies



What a beauty! Congratulations on this super find.


----------



## Maedi

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, Maedi. Do your twins sleep together or separately?



Together. Has it been better re the sleep? Could the weather have anything to do with it? Oh, and I meant to ask if your DM has arrived yet.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Wednesday, ladies! The sun is out! I'm wearing a silk blouse and pretending it's spring. Lol. On the weekend I found an Andrew Mark long haired chocolate shearling coat in my closet that I didn't have a chance to wear last winter and had forgotten all about it. It's super warm. Feels like I'm walking around wrapped in a shearling rug. So cozy! 

xiangxiang, sending you more spicy ramen karma. Is it snowing where you are? I'm going to a gourmet burger place for lunch today. One of the ladies in the office is celebrating her birthday. I don't eat burgers very often but don't mind a juicy gourmet one once in a while. I'm going all out: bacon, goat cheese, chipotle mayonaise, cranberries and most importantly hot sauce! I won't have any room left for hot pot on Sunday. 

Vigee and MrsO, heard on the radio that it's going to be above the freezing mark in NYC. I think you both live in that region--hope it's warming up where you are. 

MrsJDS, have you been out jogging lately? 

EB, how was your Sunday dinner?

Jadeite, are you still in your home country visiting? 

Biscuit, how are the horses?

Kate, have you recovered from your wine country food coma?

This Arctic freeze has been very good for my wallet. I haven't stepped into H since before Christmas. It's not too far from my office but there's no parking near the store so I'm not walking there.  I must confess though that I've been checking out the online carre store the past couple of nights. Since getting the ideas from Vigee about matching scarves and bags, I've been looking at blue scarves. I pulled out my unworn blue zebra pegasus CSGM cw1 (don't know why I haven't worn it yet) but I don't think it's a good complement to my blue izmir B. Will try to post pic and my cafe friends can tell me what you think. I think I need more turquoise-y kind of blue. The BI bag does look okay with my dark red CSMC shawl but I'd like a blue 90 silk to go with it for spring and may be twillies too. As for a red scarf to go with my RC K, I think a red scarf will wash me out. I do wear red clothing but not right by my face. I think I'll need to investigate this combination a bit more. What other color goes well with bright red aside from blue?

Hi to everyone! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Wednesday, ladies! The sun is out! I'm wearing a silk blouse and pretending it's spring. Lol. On the weekend I found an Andrew Mark long haired chocolate shearling coat in my closet that I didn't have a chance to wear last winter and had forgotten all about it. It's super warm. Feels like I'm walking around wrapped in a shearling rug. So cozy!
> 
> xiangxiang, sending you more spicy ramen karma. Is it snowing where you are? I'm going to a gourmet burger place for lunch today. One of the ladies in the office is celebrating her birthday. I don't eat burgers very often but don't mind a juicy gourmet one once in a while. I'm going all out: bacon, goat cheese, chipotle mayonaise, cranberries and most importantly hot sauce! I won't have any room left for hot pot on Sunday.
> 
> Vigee and MrsO, heard on the radio that it's going to be above the freezing mark in NYC. I think you both live in that region--hope it's warming up where you are.
> 
> MrsJDS, have you been out jogging lately?
> 
> EB, how was your Sunday dinner?
> 
> Jadeite, are you still in your home country visiting?
> 
> Biscuit, how are the horses?
> 
> Kate, have you recovered from your wine country food coma?
> 
> This Arctic freeze has been very good for my wallet. I haven't stepped into H since before Christmas. It's not too far from my office but there's no parking near the store so I'm not walking there.  I must confess though that I've been checking out the online carre store the past couple of nights. Since getting the ideas from Vigee about matching scarves and bags, I've been looking at blue scarves. I pulled out my unworn blue zebra pegasus CSGM cw1 (don't know why I haven't worn it yet) but I don't think it's a good complement to my blue izmir B. Will try to post pic and my cafe friends can tell me what you think. I think I need more turquoise-y kind of blue. The BI bag does look okay with my dark red CSMC shawl but I'd like a blue 90 silk to go with it for spring and may be twillies too. As for a red scarf to go with my RC K, I think a red scarf will wash me out. I do wear red clothing but not right by my face. I think I'll need to investigate this combination a bit more. What other color goes well with bright red aside from blue?
> 
> Hi to everyone! Have a wonderful day!



Hi *Fabfashion*, it snowed a lot on Monday but it didn't settle. In fact the whole thing dried up before the night hit. We had terrible rain last night though, meaning temperature has gone back up. I worked from home this afternoon and it was very sunny and I almost thought it was spring already!  More rain tomorrow though. 

I love spicy ramen a lot but I love hot pot even more! Especially the sea food variety! Enjoy yours! 

As in what colour goes with red, I tend to wear neutral with red if I can't wear the same shade of red, simply because red is such a strong colour already. So I like grey, black, beige and dark purple with red. I plan to pair my BI Kelly with my current turquoise coloured accessories like you.


----------



## MSO13

Hello all!

Today I had a freezing early morning but it has warmed up to over freezing at this point in the day. Feels like a heat wave compared to earlier in the week. 

I'm super busy with a weekend project so must run but hope everyone is having a great day!
*
Fab,* post your pics when you can-would love to see what the coordinating scarf options are! 

Hi and have a great afternoon/evening everyone!

PS I did look at the feedback forum and they've turned quote notifications off while they work on the forum software. They're working on getting them back soon!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Wednesday, ladies! The sun is out! I'm wearing a silk blouse and pretending it's spring. Lol. On the weekend I found an Andrew Mark long haired chocolate shearling coat in my closet that I didn't have a chance to wear last winter and had forgotten all about it. It's super warm. Feels like I'm walking around wrapped in a shearling rug. So cozy!
> 
> xiangxiang, sending you more spicy ramen karma. Is it snowing where you are? I'm going to a gourmet burger place for lunch today. One of the ladies in the office is celebrating her birthday. I don't eat burgers very often but don't mind a juicy gourmet one once in a while. I'm going all out: bacon, goat cheese, chipotle mayonaise, cranberries and most importantly hot sauce! I won't have any room left for hot pot on Sunday.
> 
> Vigee and MrsO, heard on the radio that it's going to be above the freezing mark in NYC. I think you both live in that region--hope it's warming up where you are.
> 
> MrsJDS, have you been out jogging lately?
> 
> EB, how was your Sunday dinner?
> 
> Jadeite, are you still in your home country visiting?
> 
> Biscuit, how are the horses?
> 
> Kate, have you recovered from your wine country food coma?
> 
> This Arctic freeze has been very good for my wallet. I haven't stepped into H since before Christmas. It's not too far from my office but there's no parking near the store so I'm not walking there.  I must confess though that I've been checking out the online carre store the past couple of nights. Since getting the ideas from Vigee about matching scarves and bags, I've been looking at blue scarves. I pulled out my unworn blue zebra pegasus CSGM cw1 (don't know why I haven't worn it yet) but I don't think it's a good complement to my blue izmir B. Will try to post pic and my cafe friends can tell me what you think. I think I need more turquoise-y kind of blue. The BI bag does look okay with my dark red CSMC shawl but I'd like a blue 90 silk to go with it for spring and may be twillies too. As for a red scarf to go with my RC K, I think a red scarf will wash me out. I do wear red clothing but not right by my face. I think I'll need to investigate this combination a bit more. What other color goes well with bright red aside from blue?
> 
> Hi to everyone! Have a wonderful day!



*FabF*, yes we broke through the freezing mark today. Finally. It is currently 34 degrees F, although it feels like 30 degrees F according to my weather app. 

*xiangxiang*, sorry to hear about all of the rain!

*MrsO*, best of luck with preparations for your weekend event 

Regarding color and wearing red, I mix it up a lot. Here is a pic of red with neutrals ~ the red blouse blouse actually matches my RC B30 IRL.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, yes we broke through the freezing mark today. Finally. It is currently 34 degrees F, although it feels like 30 degrees F according to my weather app.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, sorry to hear about all of the rain!
> 
> *MrsO*, best of luck with preparations for your weekend event
> 
> Regarding color and wearing red, I mix it up a lot. Here is a pic of red with neutrals ~ the red blouse blouse actually matches my RC B30 IRL.


Wow, Vigee!  I love how you put this together. I have a red shirt that come to think of it matches my RC K but as you can probably guess I never think to match my outfit with bag/scarf/shoes. I'm learning so much from you. Matching black/white/gray and even cream/brown--yes. Add colors and I'm all thumbs.  You wouldn't happen to have a mod pic of you with the RC bag and the red/white scarf you posted the other day? I'm curious of how you put it together with an outfit.

PS I've screen captured your pic for future reference.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  Long time no chat.  I wanted to share some recent shopping experiences I had which, juxtaposed against many people's experiences shopping at H, show what a different retail outlook other retailers have.

Shopped at J Crew for some spring clothes.  They didn't have my size in the store in a jacket I wanted so they told me I could do a "send sale", where I could purchase it on the phone from a different store then have the item shipped to me by UPS at no charge.  Huh?! When I order online, I am charged $12 delivery per order!  Not only that, but the item arrived within 24 hours (granted, the store is 5km from my house).  The next store I went into was Intermix.  I ended up buying something from their sale rack but the SA was all over me trying to get me to register my name and email so that I could get access to their special promotions and then gave me her personal email in case I saw something online that I wanted her to source in the store. Then I go to Burberry to check out the Prorsum coats. They didn't have much but the SA and SM were practically trying to drag me into their private room to show me the F/W15 offerings just released on their website over tea and cookies.  I was in a rush to leave at that point but they just wouldn't let me go without explaining to me the myriad ways I could shop with them with ease.  While I'm not surprised to experience this, given my country's top bank prediction for a flatlined economy this year, which should have ramifications on the consumer spending side, it is such a stark contrast to so many people's experience shopping at H.  Have to say, it is fun shopping when you can get what you want without having to wait some indeterminate period of time!


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies!  Long time no chat.  I wanted to share some recent shopping experiences I had which, juxtaposed against many people's experiences shopping at H, show what a different retail outlook other retailers have.
> 
> 
> 
> Shopped at J Crew for some spring clothes.  They didn't have my size in the store in a jacket I wanted so they told me I could do a "send sale", where I could purchase it on the phone from a different store then have the item shipped to me by UPS at no charge.  Huh?! When I order online, I am charged $12 delivery per order!  Not only that, but the item arrived within 24 hours (granted, the store is 5km from my house).  The next store I went into was Intermix.  I ended up buying something from their sale rack but the SA was all over me trying to get me to register my name and email so that I could get access to their special promotions and then gave me her personal email in case I saw something online that I wanted her to source in the store. Then I go to Burberry to check out the Prorsum coats. They didn't have much but the SA and SM were practically trying to drag me into their private room to show me the F/W15 offerings just released on their website over tea and cookies.  I was in a rush to leave at that point but they just wouldn't let me go without explaining to me the myriad ways I could shop with them with ease.  While I'm not surprised to experience this, given my country's top bank prediction for a flatlined economy this year, which should have ramifications on the consumer spending side, it is such a stark contrast to so many people's experience shopping at H.  Have to say, it is fun shopping when you can get what you want without having to wait some indeterminate period of time!




I know what you mean but I may have some carry over psychological  stuff from H shopping, when it's too easy to get what I want then I find myself waiting, contemplating, returning etc because there's room to doubt but at least i have the luxury of doing all that. As a former retail girl, I find H's fed ex charges to be their biggest mistake. A luxury brand shouldn't pass the burden of moving their products onto the client at these prices. Look at how J Crew made you feel? I am especially bothered by the charge send shipping fees, both stores should be happy to be making the sale and split the fees like they split the commission. I've always found Intermix sales to be great and they're really nice in my local. I haven't been to Burberry much but when I've popped in they're chatty and service oriented. Honestly if the whole staff at my H wasn't so nice, it would have been much better for my wallet &#128515; I'm a stickler for great service having worked in retail for so long.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Thursday, ladies! 

Interesting, talking about shopping experiences here at the cafe. I simply have one rule that I have passed down to my DDs, I will not do business with people that I do not like. I know, double negative and bad grammar and all that but it's really that simple for me. 

Also, the shipping charges don't bother me but it is the TAX absolutely kills me. Thank goodness that the state that we live in doesn't charge tax on scarves and CSGMs. 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies!  Long time no chat.  I wanted to share some recent shopping experiences I had which, juxtaposed against many people's experiences shopping at H, show what a different retail outlook other retailers have.
> 
> Shopped at J Crew for some spring clothes.  They didn't have my size in the store in a jacket I wanted so they told me I could do a "send sale", where I could purchase it on the phone from a different store then have the item shipped to me by UPS at no charge.  Huh?! When I order online, I am charged $12 delivery per order!  Not only that, but the item arrived within 24 hours (granted, the store is 5km from my house).  The next store I went into was Intermix.  I ended up buying something from their sale rack but the SA was all over me trying to get me to register my name and email so that I could get access to their special promotions and then gave me her personal email in case I saw something online that I wanted her to source in the store. Then I go to Burberry to check out the Prorsum coats. They didn't have much but the SA and SM were practically trying to drag me into their private room to show me the F/W15 offerings just released on their website over tea and cookies.  I was in a rush to leave at that point but they just wouldn't let me go without explaining to me the myriad ways I could shop with them with ease.  While I'm not surprised to experience this, given my country's top bank prediction for a flatlined economy this year, which should have ramifications on the consumer spending side, it is such a stark contrast to so many people's experience shopping at H.  Have to say, it is fun shopping when you can get what you want without having to wait some indeterminate period of time!



*MrsJDS*, I love Burberry stores here and they offer superb service! Every time I go there, I was offered drinks etc and there are plenty of space / huge fitting rooms to spend your time looking at their items. The SAs are super helpful and often recommend things I didn't think of. I really like their RTW but I won't buy leather from them though.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MrsJDS*, I love Burberry stores here and they offer superb service! Every time I go there, I was offered drinks etc and there are plenty of space / huge fitting rooms to spend your time looking at their items. The SAs are super helpful and often recommend things I didn't think of. I really like their RTW but I won't buy leather from them though.



*xiangxiang*, LV in Paris at the Champs-Elysées was a complete madhouse over-run by tourists with a long queue at the door last time we visited. Still, our SA took us to a private area and offered us champagne and crackers, and gave us her business card with instructions to the LV doorman to grant us entry immediately the next day to avoid the queue and the crowds. Now, that's what I call excellent service. 

As much as I love H, it's a stretch of my imagination to expect that to happen, although our SA at FSH is extraordinarily nice.


----------



## Mindi B

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Thursday, ladies!
> 
> Interesting, talking about shopping experiences here at the cafe. I simply have one rule that I have passed down to my DDs, *I will not do business with people that I do not like*. I know, double negative and bad grammar and all that but it's really that simple for me.
> 
> Also, the shipping charges don't bother me but it is the TAX absolutely kills me. Thank goodness that the state that we live in doesn't charge tax on scarves and CSGMs.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!



That's actually flawless grammar, and darn good sense!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> That's actually flawless grammar, and darn good sense!



Thanks, *Mindi*! Hope that you are having a wonderful day.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I think a lot of non-essential (luxury) buying is personality-based. SAs and clients need to have rapport and respect. It should not be about the immediate sale at hand. The best SAs are looking to build relationships with clients who spend $.

My favorite Nordstrom salesman was fantastic. Every time I went in there, it was like a party. He made shopping F U N ! ! ! He researched and brought in clothes that he thought I would like -- and I did. Consequently, most of my high end clothing purchases were made at Nordstrom. He just left the store and is moving out of the area. I've been assigned another SA, but it won't be the same. 

My Neiman's SA and I have been together for close to 20 years. She knows me so well. She does her best--and has worked miracles for me. Again it's a relationship built over time.

I'd rather shop at one or two stores, build a relationship and get loyalty points than shop at lots of stores where no one knows me and does not care.

I also agree with Vigee about shopping with people we don't like.


----------



## MadMadCat

I am enjoying this conversation about shopping!

I find that the worst possible SA are the ones that make you feel like you're cheap when you ponder over expensive items, and they look bored or annoyed if you stand there for a second too long.I even had one SA once commenting that I shouldn't sweat too much the purchase of a $2000 suit because it was "cheap". 

Sometimes I feel like telling them "hey, lady, this is 1/4 of what you make in a year, so get down from your pedestal and do your job", but so far I managed the urge. 

I totally agree with Vigee. If I don't like the SA, I move on. 

etoupebirkin, YES!! Nordstrom usually has the absolutely best SAs. If I am in the market for something that Nordstrom carries, that's where I'll buy it. No shipping charges, no problems with returns in store, and everything with a smile.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all,

Love seeing everyone's convo on shopping. Seems like we all agree about doing business with people we actually like. I could never shop for anything if I hated the SA and being humble is very important to me when it comes to working will all kinds of salespeople and other vendors. Sadly in my industry, folks quickly turn into divas but you can't believe your own press IYKWM. 

I'm having a busy but productive day including a great meeting with clients about a big big project. A few butterflies but mostly excited to get started on it. It's not too far away so it'll be here in a flash. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, yes we broke through the freezing mark today. Finally. It is currently 34 degrees F, although it feels like 30 degrees F according to my weather app.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, sorry to hear about all of the rain!
> 
> *MrsO*, best of luck with preparations for your weekend event
> 
> Regarding color and wearing red, I mix it up a lot. Here is a pic of red with neutrals ~ the red blouse blouse actually matches my RC B30 IRL.



*Vigee*, you look great! I love the pairing of red with taupe / cream etc.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Wow, Vigee!  I love how you put this together. I have a red shirt that come to think of it matches my RC K but as you can probably guess I never think to match my outfit with bag/scarf/shoes. I'm learning so much from you. Matching black/white/gray and even cream/brown--yes. Add colors and I'm all thumbs.  You wouldn't happen to have a mod pic of you with the RC bag and the red/white scarf you posted the other day? I'm curious of how you put it together with an outfit.
> 
> PS I've screen captured your pic for future reference.



*Fabfashion*, I know you didn't ask me but here is a photo from my archive how I would wear my RC B30. The mousseline shawl is Kelly'n Pearl.


----------



## MadMadCat

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Love seeing everyone's convo on shopping. Seems like we all agree about doing business with people we actually like. I could never shop for anything if I hated the SA and being humble is very important to me when it comes to working will all kinds of salespeople and other vendors. Sadly in my industry, folks quickly turn into divas but you can't believe your own press IYKWM.
> 
> I'm having a busy but productive day including a great meeting with clients about a big big project. A few butterflies but mostly excited to get started on it. It's not too far away so it'll be here in a flash.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!



best of luck with your big project!!!
it is a great feeling, isn't it?


----------



## MadMadCat

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Fabfashion*, I know you didn't ask me but here is a photo from my archive how I would wear my RC B30. The mousseline shawl is Kelly'n Pearl.



OMG, what a beautiful timeless outfit.
I can see Audrey Hepburn wearing this!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Apart from my H SA, my other favourite is actually an SA in NM in Las Vegas The fashion show mall. He is actually in the man's department officially but he would help my SO and I with anything. He would bring his recommendations to the changing room for us to try and never complained about how many pieces we would buy. Evidently we bought lots from him and would not shop with anybody else in that NM. He once arranged a pair of 7FAMK jeans (special edition with Swaravski crystal) in my size to be sent from San Diego store to Phoenix store while we were in LV but were travelling to Phoenix and only SD store had my size. They arrived on time, addressed to Phoenix store's women's wear manager and we picked them up when we went to Phoenix, all at no additional charge. I was a happy customer!


----------



## MadMadCat

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Apart from my H SA, my other favourite is actually an SA in NM in Las Vegas The fashion show mall. He is actually in the man's department officially but he would help my SO and I with anything. He would bring his recommendations to the changing room for us to try and never complained about how many pieces we would buy. Evidently we bought lots from him and would not shop with anybody else in that NM. He once arranged a pair of 7FAMK jeans (special edition with Swaravski crystal) in my size to be sent from San Diego store to Phoenix store while we were in LV but were travelling to Phoenix and only SD store had my size. They arrived on time, addressed to Phoenix store's women's wear manager and we picked them up when we went to Phoenix, all at no additional charge. I was a happy customer!



*xiangxiang* I absolutely adore NM in the Fashion mall. There is a lady working in the evening-wear who is adorable and super helpful. My DH buys clothes only when he's in vacation, and that's one of his favorite places to shop, exactly because of the helpfulness of the people.

The H in the Wynn LV is, by the way, where I met the nicest and most helpful SA. When I find an item that I cannot locate, I ask her, and she sends it to me, often waiving the shipping charges. I don't have any other H SA which I use regularl.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MadMadCat said:


> OMG, what a beautiful timeless outfit.
> I can see Audrey Hepburn wearing this!!



Thank you dear! You are so kind! I adore the Maxmara LBD!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MadMadCat said:


> *xiangxiang* I absolutely adore NM in the Fashion mall. There is a lady working in the evening-wear who is adorable and super helpful. My DH buys clothes only when he's in vacation, and that's one of his favorite places to shop, exactly because of the helpfulness of the people.
> 
> The H in the Wynn LV is, by the way, where I met the nicest and most helpful SA. When I find an item that I cannot locate, I ask her, and she sends it to me, often waiving the shipping charges. I don't have any other H SA which I use regularl.



I know, right! Love that mall! I could spend all day there! We normally stay at the Wynn or Encore so that mall is just across the road.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MadMadCat said:


> *xiangxiang* I absolutely adore NM in the Fashion mall. There is a lady working in the evening-wear who is adorable and super helpful. My DH buys clothes only when he's in vacation, and that's one of his favorite places to shop, exactly because of the helpfulness of the people.
> 
> The H in the Wynn LV is, by the way, where I met the nicest and most helpful SA. When I find an item that I cannot locate, I ask her, and she sends it to me, often waiving the shipping charges. I don't have any other H SA which I use regularl.



And does your DH know my SO? My SO only buys clothes on vacation too!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Fabfashion*, I know you didn't ask me but here is a photo from my archive how I would wear my RC B30. The mousseline shawl is Kelly'n Pearl.



*xiangxiang*, Bravo! What a great outfit, I want to be your twin!!!! 

Thanks for the dress ID, my next google search will be for a maxmara dress.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Buying on vacation? That is totally my DH, too! 

He only can SHOP when he is RELAXED and doesn't get that shopping is RELAXING to me. Although, admittedly I am an uber fast shopper and do most shopping online or via emails/phone with my H SA.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, Bravo! What a great outfit, I want to be your twin!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the dress ID, my next google search will be for a maxmara dress.



*Vigee*, that dress is a few seasons old. But I am sure they have great offerings this season. Love Maxmara.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Buying on vacation? That is totally my DH, too!
> 
> He only can SHOP when he is RELAXED and doesn't get that shopping is RELAXING to me. Although, admittedly I am an uber fast shopper and do most shopping online or via emails/phone with my H SA.



 I guess it must be a men's thing then!


----------



## MadMadCat

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you dear! You are so kind! I adore the Maxmara LBD!



I pretty much wear only a handful of brands of clothes:
Max Mara and Tom Ford for anything that requires tailoring and structure (pants, skirts, coats, blazer, silk shirts)
Banana Republic for T-shirts and some other basic items.
NM for knits (and I LIVE in knits)

Everything else has only an episodic presence in my closet. 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> I know, right! Love that mall! I could spend all day there! We normally stay at the Wynn or Encore so that mall is just across the road.



Precisely, we do the same. We tried other hotels, including the Aria, Cosmopolitan etc, but at the end we always go back to the Wynn/Encore! 
who knows, we might have crossed path there, maybe even in the H store!(although it is always awfully empty compared to other stores).


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *I guess it must be a men's thing then!*



Agree, *xiangxiang*! Men. Are. Unfathomable.


----------



## MadMadCat

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you dear! You are so kind! I adore the Maxmara LBD!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Buying on vacation? That is totally my DH, too!
> 
> He only can SHOP when he is RELAXED and doesn't get that shopping is RELAXING to me. Although, admittedly I am an uber fast shopper and do most shopping online or via emails/phone with my H SA.



for my DH is a question of having time and having access to brands he likes.
He only buys really high end tailoring (his latest passion is Isaia), and he cannot find a great selection in our area. Washington Dc is not well known for its style...they go for conservative ana a bit boring. Brooks Brothers is considered "it"


----------



## chicinthecity777

MadMadCat said:


> I pretty much wear only a handful of brands of clothes:
> Max Mara and Tom Ford for anything that requires tailoring and structure (pants, skirts, coats, blazer, silk shirts)
> Banana Republic for T-shirts and some other basic items.
> NM for knits (and I LIVE in knits)
> 
> Everything else has only an episodic presence in my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely, we do the same. We tried other hotels, including the Aria, Cosmopolitan etc, but at the end we always go back to the Wynn/Encore!
> who knows, we might have crossed path there, maybe even in the H store!(although it is always awfully empty compared to other stores).



We might have!  although I don't buy European designers much in the US. The price isn't favourable and II don't want to risk paying 22% import duty when I come back to the UK. I do prefer the H in Crystal.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Agree, *xiangxiang*! Men. Are. Unfathomable.



You can say that again!


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Agree, *xiangxiang*! Men. Are. Unfathomable.



I feel like they would say the same thing about us


----------



## etoupebirkin

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Agree, *xiangxiang*! Men. Are. Unfathomable.



No. Truer. Words. Were. Ever. Written.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ROFLing, *xiangxiang*, *EB*, *MrsO* and *MadMadCat*. 

Glad that I am not the only one that feels this way.


----------



## MadMadCat

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ROFLing, *xiangxiang*, *EB*, *MrsO* and *MadMadCat*.
> 
> Glad that I am not the only one that feels this way.



but...but...but...that's why we love them


----------



## MadMadCat

xiangxiang0731 said:


> We might have!  although I don't buy European designers much in the US. The price isn't favourable and II don't want to risk paying 22% import duty when I come back to the UK. I do prefer the H in Crystal.



i never met a very helpful SA in the Crystals H. i suspect that they get a lot of "lurkers" and they don't really take most clients seriously,

if i could, i'd buy all my clothes in Europe, but i'd end up shopping just when i am in vacation just like my DH!! 

maxmara tends to be about 30% more expensive in the US, even more now that the euro exchange rate is so favourable for the dollar.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Fabfashion*, I know you didn't ask me but here is a photo from my archive how I would wear my RC B30. The mousseline shawl is Kelly'n Pearl.


xiangxiang, this is a perfect combination! I forgot you have RC too. Thanks for posting!  I'd definitely wear something like this and have several LBDs similar to yours. Now all I need is a scarf or two that will coordinate with my RC--none of my scarves are in reddish or beige-ish tone. The only thing that I can wear, and it'll be more of coordinating with the LBD, is Mytiques Phoenix in black/white/indigo. Next time I'll be a bit more focused when I go scarf shopping--something for RC and something for BI. Thanks xiangxiang and Vigee for inspiration!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all, happy Friday!

We're wrapping up work today for our weekend project but I'm having trouble getting going today. All I want to do is procrastinate the few projects I have to finish. I work much more effectively in a time crunch.

What's everyone up to for the weekend? I have work tomorrow and Sunday I'm going to try to chill out and do some research for my big Spring project. I may start Docride's treatment on my HAC too. That seems like a good way to pass a day at home. I don't want to take Ms.M out till she's protected.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion and MrsOwen, hi to you both and hope you are having a good Friday and weekend! 

The quote notification still not switched on. I wonder for how much longer???


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Friday, everyone!  

I'm with you all on SAs. If I encounter one that's rude, or worst, disinterested, I move on. I'm not going to waste my hard earned money. DH and I mostly shop while on vacation except for standard items, so I know I'll never be a regular at most of these stores but I expect SAs to provide good customer service because that's the business they're in. I've encountered some SAs that acted very snobbish like that scene in Pretty Lady movie and I wonder why they're in retail. We did however have very good experience at LV on Ave Montaigne every time we went there. It's not as crazy busy as Champs Elysees. Too bad I rarely buy LV now except the occasional ladies and mens wallets--they're practically indestructible. We've been fortunate in that we've got such great service from H at Ala Moana in Hawaii that I consider it my regular store even though we only go once a year. I try to wait to get my H items when I'm there. I love my SA, she's super sweet. BTW, how much do they charge doing charge send from another store? I never tried that before.

Xiangxiang, I love Burberry coats. Have several trench coats but the last couple of years our weather would go from winter to summer and summer to winter so I didn't get to use the lighter coats/jackets very much. I have a couple of their down parka jackets and they're so warm, lightweight and stylish (as stylish as a parka can be). Would definitely buy again. DH always shook his head because when I find a brand I like that fits my size, I tend to keep buying the same brand. 

MrsO, hope you wrap up your projects so you can enjoy the weekend. And congrats on the new big project you mentioned yesterday.

Vigee, how long do you plan to be in LA in April? Your DDs must be missing you very much right now.

MrsJDS, I bet you can't wait to go on your trip to Mexico. I can't wait to hightail out of this perpetual Arctic--2 more weeks to go. Woo hoo!

I've been surfing H.com to see which scarves/shawls may go with my RC. What do you ladies think of Aux Portes du Palais cw6 frambois/rose/mauve or the 90 silk Mythes et Methamorphoses cw20 with RC? I'll want to try them on in person first, no more buying scarves sight unseen for me. I do wear red but just not right up to my face and worry that it may wash me out. I saw an action pic of another member with APdP but it seems the light/white part shows up a fair bit, not sure how it'll look IRL. Also, I wonder if I should be buying CSGM now that spring/summer is just around the corner. May be I'll get more use out of silks. 

Have a great start to the weekend, ladies!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Fabfashion and MrsOwen, hi to you both and hope you are having a good Friday and weekend!
> 
> The quote notification still not switched on. I wonder for how much longer???


xiangxiang, my quote notification rarely worked before. Hopefully, once this is fixed it'll work better for me. 

Any more gastronomical trip planned this weekend? It's hotpot Sunday for me. Can't wait! Probably have to eat air all day tomorrow to get ready for the hotpot fest. Hehe.


----------



## Fabfashion

Ladies, need your opinion. Well you know how I like to 'collect' things and then don't use them.  I have been wanting a dip dye Tigre Royale because I saw it a year or so ago at the store but wasn't in the market for a scarf at the time. Then last fall I saw someone's action pic and thought that I'd like one but none was to be found (my SA checked the system). Now it's up on h.com site but I'm not sure if I should get it. I've not tried it on IRL.  I bought a cyclamen Quadrige DD last fall and haven't even worn it yet. What do you ladies think? Don't want it to languish in my closet but it is pretty. Should I wait to see if H store in Hawaii has one and try it on then? Or should I get it from h.com because it seems to come and go? Do I need a dip dye scarf? Hmm. What to do? What to do?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies, TGIF! 

*xiangxiang*, my TPF quote notification was working before and now it is definitely off ~ hope this gets fixed soon.

*FabF*, love both scarves but you need to see them IRL with your RC B. Maybe let your SA in Hawaii know that you are interested in them and she can hunt them down prior to your arrival. As far as a H charge/send, my SA usually does not charge me ~ if she does, it is a $25 charge but that is very, very rare. I, too, go all in for a designer or label when I find the perfect fit. This makes life so much easier!

*MrsO*, your day sounds like a typical Friday. Everyone seems to run out of steam just a little by the time the week ends. Good luck with your HAC project this weekend, that will be so much fun and very satisfying.


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> Ladies, need your opinion. Well you know how I like to 'collect' things and then don't use them.  I have been wanting a dip dye Tigre Royale because I saw it a year or so ago at the store but wasn't in the market for a scarf at the time. Then last fall I saw someone's action pic and thought that I'd like one but none was to be found (my SA checked the system). Now it's up on h.com site but I'm not sure if I should get it. I've not tried it on IRL.  I bought a cyclamen Quadrige DD last fall and haven't even worn it yet. What do you ladies think? Don't want it to languish in my closet but it is pretty. Should I wait to see if H store in Hawaii has one and try it on then? Or should I get it from h.com because it seems to come and go? Do I need a dip dye scarf? Hmm. What to do? What to do?


 


Fabfashion said:


> Happy Friday, everyone!
> 
> I'm with you all on SAs. If I encounter one that's rude, or worst, disinterested, I move on. I'm not going to waste my hard earned money. DH and I mostly shop while on vacation except for standard items, so I know I'll never be a regular at most of these stores but I expect SAs to provide good customer service because that's the business they're in. I've encountered some SAs that acted very snobbish like that scene in Pretty Lady movie and I wonder why they're in retail. We did however have very good experience at LV on Ave Montaigne every time we went there. It's not as crazy busy as Champs Elysees. Too bad I rarely buy LV now except the occasional ladies and mens wallets--they're practically indestructible. We've been fortunate in that we've got such great service from H at Ala Moana in Hawaii that I consider it my regular store even though we only go once a year. I try to wait to get my H items when I'm there. I love my SA, she's super sweet. BTW, how much do they charge doing charge send from another store? I never tried that before.
> 
> Xiangxiang, I love Burberry coats. Have several trench coats but the last couple of years our weather would go from winter to summer and summer to winter so I didn't get to use the lighter coats/jackets very much. I have a couple of their down parka jackets and they're so warm, lightweight and stylish (as stylish as a parka can be). Would definitely buy again. DH always shook his head because when I find a brand I like that fits my size, I tend to keep buying the same brand.
> 
> MrsO, hope you wrap up your projects so you can enjoy the weekend. And congrats on the new big project you mentioned yesterday.
> 
> Vigee, how long do you plan to be in LA in April? Your DDs must be missing you very much right now.
> 
> MrsJDS, I bet you can't wait to go on your trip to Mexico. I can't wait to hightail out of this perpetual Arctic--2 more weeks to go. Woo hoo!
> 
> I've been surfing H.com to see which scarves/shawls may go with my RC. What do you ladies think of Aux Portes du Palais cw6 frambois/rose/mauve or the 90 silk Mythes et Methamorphoses cw20 with RC? I'll want to try them on in person first, no more buying scarves sight unseen for me. I do wear red but just not right up to my face and worry that it may wash me out. I saw an action pic of another member with APdP but it seems the light/white part shows up a fair bit, not sure how it'll look IRL. Also, I wonder if I should be buying CSGM now that spring/summer is just around the corner. May be I'll get more use out of silks.
> 
> Have a great start to the weekend, ladies!


 
Hi everyone!  Sorry I have been so MIA this week!  I have been lurking more than I have been able to post.  I do want to get back to you FabF.  My feelings is that the M&M is a better fit for the RC than the APdP.  I should clarify that I think M&M is a great fit for the RC.  I have actually tried on the M&M that you posted and it is fabulous.  I didn't buy it as I have a M&M in a different colourway (gift from DH at Xmas).  I know you have been wanting the TR dip dye.  I will be honest with you, but I'm not a huge fan of it as I don't like orange against my face - but this is my personal opinion.  Why don't you get it shipped to you and then make a promise to yourself to ship it back if you have any doubt about it?!?  


I'm with you about brands.  Once I develop a liking to a brand, I keep on going back and back and back.  For RTW I love Prada, Comme des Garcons and Hugo Boss.  A lot of it is tied to the SA I have and I keep on going back to the same SA season after season.  


Last night I was at our city's major art gallery.  It was a private event - about 40 of us - and we had private access after hours to a new retrospective exhibition of a contemporary artist (who died prematurely in his 20s) that just opened.  We had a docent who walked us through the exhibition and it was just great to be immersed in art for an evening.


Looking forward to the weekend - its our last weekend in the city before our holidays next weekend.  I'm really hoping that it marks the end of winter for us (as if)!  We have friends in from Colorado and we are going to have dinner with them - he (the husband) is from the South and I have to say I find him so charming!  We don't see many people from the southern States where I live!!! 


Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


----------



## Suncatcher

A couple more things I forgot to add:


Xiangxiang - loved your RC outfit.  Totally pulled together perfectly.  Someone said it was Hepburn-esque and I agree!   


MrsO - is Chamonix one of those leathers that you need to protect from inclement weather?  I don't know much about it.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Ladies, need your opinion. Well you know how I like to 'collect' things and then don't use them.  I have been wanting a dip dye Tigre Royale because I saw it a year or so ago at the store but wasn't in the market for a scarf at the time. Then last fall I saw someone's action pic and thought that I'd like one but none was to be found (my SA checked the system). Now it's up on h.com site but I'm not sure if I should get it. I've not tried it on IRL.  I bought a cyclamen Quadrige DD last fall and haven't even worn it yet. What do you ladies think? Don't want it to languish in my closet but it is pretty. Should I wait to see if H store in Hawaii has one and try it on then? Or should I get it from h.com because it seems to come and go? Do I need a dip dye scarf? Hmm. What to do? What to do?



*FabF*, there are three CWs of Tigre Royal up on the USA site. What will the orange dip dye coordinate back to in your closet? Do you own an orange H bag? I say nay because I have an orange dip dye in the 140cm size and have NEVER worn it once. Have lots of items in wardrobe that it will look great with it but just never reach for it. Actually, even thought of editing it from my closet just this morning!

Ladies, any other opinions?


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, there are three CWs of Tigre Royal up on the USA site. *What will the orange dip dye coordinate back to in your closet?* Do you own an orange H bag? I say nay because I have an orange dip dye in the 140cm size and have NEVER worn it once. Have lots of items in wardrobe that it will look great with it but just never reach for it. Actually, even thought of editing it from my closet just this morning!
> 
> Ladies, any other opinions?


 
If you covered the name of the poster and asked me who at the café wrote this post, the bold text gives it away!  This is so *Vigee *and as an aside, I think this is an excellent question for *FabF*!


----------



## biscuit1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, there are three CWs of Tigre Royal up on the USA site. What will the orange dip dye coordinate back to in your closet? Do you own an orange H bag? I say nay because I have an orange dip dye in the 140cm size and have NEVER worn it once. Have lots of items in wardrobe that it will look great with it but just never reach for it. Actually, even thought of editing it from my closet just this morning!
> 
> Ladies, any other opinions?



I think Fabfashion should see future H purchases in real life first . It's too easy to buy online and end up with an unused collection. And these are not average priced purchases that you should be nothing less than happy with.
As far as SA and brands go ..... if one should say to me "no problem " , I usually reply with - "I would hope not " or " I didn't think it would be ". I prefer " you are welcome".
And anyone advertising with a barking dog or a doorbell on tv, I boycott.
I bought a Burberry jacket at Saks. Very surprised to see that some were made in Italy and a few sizes in Hungary.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> *If you covered the name of the poster* and asked me who at the café wrote this post, the bold text gives it away!  This is so *Vigee *and as an aside, I think this is an excellent question for *FabF*!





biscuit1 said:


> I think Fabfashion should see future H purchases in real life first . It's too easy to buy online and end up with an unused collection. And these are not average priced purchases that you should be nothing less than happy with.
> As far as SA and brands go ..... if one should say to me "no problem " , I usually reply with - "I would hope not " or " I didn't think it would be ". I prefer " you are welcome".
> *And anyone advertising with a barking dog or a doorbell on tv, I boycott.*
> I bought a Burberry jacket at Saks. Very surprised to see that some were made in Italy and a few sizes in Hungary.



*MrsJDS*, all I have to say is ROFLing!!! 

*biscuit*, I sooo agree with you


----------



## MadMadCat

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, there are three CWs of Tigre Royal up on the USA site. What will the orange dip dye coordinate back to in your closet? Do you own an orange H bag? I say nay because I have an orange dip dye in the 140cm size and have NEVER worn it once. Have lots of items in wardrobe that it will look great with it but just never reach for it. Actually, even thought of editing it from my closet just this morning!
> 
> Ladies, any other opinions?



*Vigee*, I have the same problem with all of my orange scarves. I have three, and the biggest percentage of orange they have, the least they get used. I am sure it depends on the complexion, so orange scarves need to be absolutely tried on! (no more mostly orange scarves for me...)



MrsJDS said:


> Hi everyone!  Sorry I have been so MIA this week!  I have been lurking more than I have been able to post.  I do want to get back to you FabF.  My feelings is that the M&M is a better fit for the RC than the APdP.  I should clarify that I think M&M is a great fit for the RC.  I have actually tried on the M&M that you posted and it is fabulous.  I didn't buy it as I have a M&M in a different colourway (gift from DH at Xmas).  I know you have been wanting the TR dip dye.  I will be honest with you, but I'm not a huge fan of it as I don't like orange against my face - but this is my personal opinion.



I am 100% with you with this MrsJDS! The M&M is absolutely gorgeous, and as much as I like the APdP, I find it a little too pink for the RC.

I must also add that I love the feeling of the dip dye scarves, but their uniform and sort of washed out color always leaves me perplexed when I wear them.


----------



## Suncatcher

MadMadCat said:


> *Vigee*, I have the same problem with all of my orange scarves. I have three, and the biggest percentage of orange they have, the least they get used. I am sure it depends on the complexion, so orange scarves need to be absolutely tried on! (no more mostly orange scarves for me...)
> 
> 
> 
> I am 100% with you with this MrsJDS! The M&M is absolutely gorgeous, and as much as I like the APdP, I find it a little too pink for the RC.
> 
> I must also add that I love the feeling of the dip dye scarves, but their uniform and sort of washed out color always leaves me perplexed when I wear them.



MMC - I have to agree with you that the washed out colours of the dip dye doesn't appeal to me!  I don't own one as a result.


----------



## Fabfashion

Many thanks for your feedback, ladies.  I know I can count on your wisdom. I tend to choose scarves for their designs much like choosing a painting without much thought on how they look on me. I agree with all of you that I should try them in person. Too many beautiful scarves sitting unused in my closet at the moment. 

Just between you and me, I don't like the designs of the APdP and MetM that much (BB too) but I need to overlook that and see how they look tied. I must confess that the beautiful Zebra Pegasus cw01 that I got from Hawaii hasn't been worn yet because I'm not sure how to wear it and don't think it goes with anything in my closet, except may be a LBD. Love the design though. 

I do have 2 orange and 1 feu H bags. I have a few orange and peach tops but will probably not wear them with an orange scarf--too much orange.  I'm really not sure which top I can wear an orange scarf with--may be cream or black? The PdV that I liked previously is orange but it has a dark brown accent throughout and will probably be easier to wear. So hard to plan for. Will let you know how I fare in Hawaii.


----------



## MadMadCat

Dear FabF, what colors matches your orange scarves depends a lot on the secondary color ofthe scarf itself, as you've noticed with your own PdV.
In general H tends to couple orange with dark blue, brown, black and gray, which are all great combination.

i love orange accessories (bags, belt, gloves...i even have a gorgeous pair of sandals). I believe somehow orange is almost a neutral, but when the color is close to my face it brings up the dark circles under my eyes and i look always exhausted


----------



## Fabfashion

MadMadCat said:


> Dear FabF, what colors matches your orange scarves depends a lot on the secondary color ofthe scarf itself, as you've noticed with your own PdV.
> In general H tends to couple orange with dark blue, brown, black and gray, which are all great combination.
> 
> i love orange accessories (bags, belt, gloves...i even have a gorgeous pair of sandals). I believe somehow orange is almost a neutral, but when the color is close to my face it brings up the dark circles under my eyes and i look always exhausted


I've noticed that with some shades of orange too, MadMadCat. I have to put a bit more make up on when I wear orange (and red too). I usually choose tops that are predominantly white/cream with orange accent and I have one that is almost a match to feu. Don't think these tops will work with an orange scarf. Blue is not my best color unless it's a pale/icy blue or navy. I think I may be able to use an orange scarf to accent my neutral sheath dress in beige/taupe/gray/navy although the Tigre Royale may be a bit too washed out as the best orange on me is usually a bright one like the orange PdV.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all, happy Friday!
> 
> We're wrapping up work today for our weekend project but I'm having trouble getting going today. All I want to do is procrastinate the few projects I have to finish. I work much more effectively in a time crunch.
> 
> What's everyone up to for the weekend? I have work tomorrow and Sunday I'm going to try to chill out and do some research for my big Spring project. I may start Docride's treatment on my HAC too. That seems like a good way to pass a day at home. I don't want to take Ms.M out till she's protected.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


MrsO, this may be an overkill but when I did Docride's treatment on my chamonix drage, I did it 3 times (let it dry overnight between each treatment) because I worry about getting water spots. I haven't yet taken my drag out so can't say how well the treatment works.


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> A couple more things I forgot to add:
> 
> 
> Xiangxiang - loved your RC outfit.  Totally pulled together perfectly.  Someone said it was Hepburn-esque and I agree!
> 
> 
> MrsO - is Chamonix one of those leathers that you need to protect from inclement weather?  I don't know much about it.



My understanding is that Chamonix is matte box calf so yes it does need water protection. Doc's method was started to treat vintage box but she uses the same method on chamonix and vache natural. 



Fabfashion said:


> MrsO, this may be an overkill but when I did Docride's treatment on my chamonix drage, I did it 3 times (let it dry overnight between each treatment) because I worry about getting water spots. I haven't yet taken my drag out so can't say how well the treatment works.




I'm going to start with the cleaning. I should be able to get that done in the one day, I will let it dry overnight when I do the waterproofing. How does your Drag look?


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsOwen3 said:


> My understanding is that Chamonix is matte box calf so yes it does need water protection. Doc's method was started to treat vintage box but she uses the same method on chamonix and vache natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to start with the cleaning. I should be able to get that done in the one day, I will let it dry overnight when I do the waterproofing. How does your Drag look?



My new Egee is box calf - so I have to protect it?

ETA: What would I do without this forum?!?


----------



## Jadeite

Hi ladies! Quote was not working for me so I was thinking it must be quiet in the cafe. Looks not.  I haven't followed H patterns lately, is Tigre Royale being reissued? Are there any in GMs? I've not had the luxury of going to the store or going online much. My bank account seems to be safe. 

Tomorrow I will be headed back to my work-country so all the time now is for snuggling with my dogs and basking in the sunshine enjoying the nice heat.


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> MrsO, this may be an overkill but when I did Docride's treatment on my chamonix drage, I did it 3 times (let it dry overnight between each treatment) because I worry about getting water spots. I haven't yet taken my drag out so can't say how well the treatment works.




Ahhh I'm chicken about touching my chamonix because of its matte look. Did the treatment changed the matte-ness of the leather?


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Many thanks for your feedback, ladies.  I know I can count on your wisdom. I tend to choose scarves for their designs much like choosing a painting without much thought on how they look on me. I agree with all of you that I should try them in person. Too many beautiful scarves sitting unused in my closet at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Just between you and me, I don't like the designs of the APdP and MetM that much (BB too) but I need to overlook that and see how they look tied. I must confess that the beautiful Zebra Pegasus cw01 that I got from Hawaii hasn't been worn yet because I'm not sure how to wear it and don't think it goes with anything in my closet, except may be a LBD. Love the design though.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have 2 orange and 1 feu H bags. I have a few orange and peach tops but will probably not wear them with an orange scarf--too much orange.  I'm really not sure which top I can wear an orange scarf with--may be cream or black? The PdV that I liked previously is orange but it has a dark brown accent throughout and will probably be easier to wear. So hard to plan for. Will let you know how I fare in Hawaii.




I'm with you on loving the designs even if they don't love me back. While BB ties beautifully it just doesn't grab me. I really think trying them all on in person is key. Every scarf I've ordered online has had to be returned, well really exchanged. I love the dip dyes especially in the smoky blues and grays but they wash me out. H photographs them brighter than they really are. 

I'm not so much into matching, I prefer coordinated or complementary/opposing colors. How do you commonly wear your scarves? If I've learned anything from my first dozen scarves it's that I need to try them on because I've bought several with colors that I never wear that look great on me. Also, can you edit out the ones you're not wearing to make room for new ones?


----------



## Jadeite

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all, happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> We're wrapping up work today for our weekend project but I'm having trouble getting going today. All I want to do is procrastinate the few projects I have to finish. I work much more effectively in a time crunch.
> 
> 
> 
> What's everyone up to for the weekend? I have work tomorrow and Sunday I'm going to try to chill out and do some research for my big Spring project. I may start Docride's treatment on my HAC too. That seems like a good way to pass a day at home. I don't want to take Ms.M out till she's protected.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone!




MrsO did I miss a pic of your new HAC? I would love to see it.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Ahhh I'm chicken about touching my chamonix because of its matte look. Did the treatment changed the matte-ness of the leather?



Jadeite, the treatment did not change the leather texture and color at all. Looks the same to me after I did the 3 layers of Docride's treatment. 



MrsOwen3 said:


> My understanding is that Chamonix is matte box calf so yes it does need water protection. Doc's method was started to treat vintage box but she uses the same method on chamonix and vache natural.
> 
> I'm going to start with the cleaning. I should be able to get that done in the one day, I will let it dry overnight when I do the waterproofing. How does your Drag look?



Here's a pic of my drag. She's circa 2001, I think. Came in brand new condition. I think the original owner was afraid to use her too. Both the leather and HW were spotless. Now I'm also OCD and haven't used her even though I got her last spring


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> My new Egee is box calf - so I have to protect it?
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: What would I do without this forum?!?




I don't know if you have to, certainly you could do the treatment. It's just the two products which I ordered on Amazon. It seems that most of the bags on Doc's thread are vintage and her process really improved the appearance of the leather. I don't know much about box but I know it's not friends with water. Take a look at the thread, Doc is super helpful with questions. It's in the Reference section.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Jadeite, the treatment did not change the leather texture and color at all. Looks the same to me after I did the 3 layers of Docride's treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of my drag. She's circa 2001, I think. Came in brand new condition. I think the original owner was afraid to use her too. Both the leather and HW were spotless. Now I'm also OCD and haven't used her even though I got her last spring




Gorgeous! Mine is 2001 I think too! Must have been a good year for Chamonix &#128522; this Spring you MUST take her out for a spin!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm with you on loving the designs even if they don't love me back. While BB ties beautifully it just doesn't grab me. I really think trying them all on in person is key. Every scarf I've ordered online has had to be returned, well really exchanged. I love the dip dyes especially in the smoky blues and grays but they wash me out. H photographs them brighter than they really are.
> 
> I'm not so much into matching, I prefer coordinated or complementary/opposing colors. How do you commonly wear your scarves? If I've learned anything from my first dozen scarves it's that I need to try them on because I've bought several with colors that I never wear that look great on me. Also, can you edit out the ones you're not wearing to make room for new ones?


MrsO, the 3 scarves I bought online remained untouched. Lessons learned. I'll be editing them out after I get back from my March break trip. I love the designs but they washed me out. Still not sure if I should keep the cyclamen Quadrige DD. The other scarves that I bought in person go well with my various coats. I bought them to wear with my outerwear and that's why I'm having a hard time trying to match them with my outfits--harder than I thought and hopefully I don't have to start a whole new collection. So far I managed to wear a couple with my solid black or gray dresses but I hope to one day graduate to Vigee's level of sophistication but that may take years of practice.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Hi ladies! Quote was not working for me so I was thinking it must be quiet in the cafe. Looks not.  I haven't followed H patterns lately, is Tigre Royale being reissued? Are there any in GMs? I've not had the luxury of going to the store or going online much. My bank account seems to be safe.
> 
> Tomorrow I will be headed back to my work-country so all the time now is for snuggling with my dogs and basking in the sunshine enjoying the nice heat.


Jadeite, Tigre Royale DD that I'm looking at is 140 cm. Here's the link on h.com to tempt you: http://usa.hermes.com/hoscatalog/search/find/?search=royale&store=13

Enjoy your time with your furbabies and the warm sunshine. Hope you get to see them again soon.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Gorgeous! Mine is 2001 I think too! Must have been a good year for Chamonix &#128522; this Spring you MUST take her out for a spin!


Thanks, MrsO! I'm planning too. I think I'm psychologically ready now. Lol.


----------



## MSO13

Jadeite said:


> Hi ladies! Quote was not working for me so I was thinking it must be quiet in the cafe. Looks not.  I haven't followed H patterns lately, is Tigre Royale being reissued? Are there any in GMs? I've not had the luxury of going to the store or going online much. My bank account seems to be safe.
> 
> Tomorrow I will be headed back to my work-country so all the time now is for snuggling with my dogs and basking in the sunshine enjoying the nice heat.




Hi Jadeite! Nice to see you! Quotes are off for the whole site due to a software issue/change. If no one minds here's my bag again. Enjoy your time with your dogs!


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MrsJDS*, I love Burberry stores here and they offer superb service! Every time I go there, I was offered drinks etc and there are plenty of space / huge fitting rooms to spend your time looking at their items. The SAs are super helpful and often recommend things I didn't think of. I really like their RTW but I won't buy leather from them though.


Hi Xiangxiang, curious why you won't buy leather from burberry. Is there a reason why? Is it related to their quality? I have a belted shearling coat and a short leather jacket so wondering if I shouldn't have bought those. 

Ps- the outfit you posted with your RC B is amazing. Well styled!


----------



## MadMadCat

Fabfashion said:


> I've noticed that with some shades of orange too, MadMadCat. I have to put a bit more make up on when I wear orange (and red too). I usually choose tops that are predominantly white/cream with orange accent and I have one that is almost a match to feu. Don't think these tops will work with an orange scarf. Blue is not my best color unless it's a pale/icy blue or navy. I think I may be able to use an orange scarf to accent my neutral sheath dress in beige/taupe/gray/navy although the Tigre Royale may be a bit too washed out as the best orange on me is usually a bright one like the orange PdV.



Yes, from your description i think that the tigre royale might be a little too muted for you. Well, back to the initial statement: one has to try these scarves in real life!

Keep us updated


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Jadeite, the treatment did not change the leather texture and color at all. Looks the same to me after I did the 3 layers of Docride's treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of my drag. She's circa 2001, I think. Came in brand new condition. I think the original owner was afraid to use her too. Both the leather and HW were spotless. Now I'm also OCD and haven't used her even though I got her last spring




Now I know what's missing in my "collection".... A vintage Drag. Yours is gorgeous for its age. I know the OCD feeling !


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Now I know what's missing in my "collection".... A vintage Drag. Yours is gorgeous for its age. I know the OCD feeling !



Thanks, Jadeite! You definitely 'need' one for your collection. 

Have a safe travel back to your work country.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Saturday, ladies.  On our way to Niagara Falls to pick up some stuffs we'd ordered online (non-H) and a little adults' time. Our ex-nanny is feeling better and has resumed coming on Satudays to do housekeeping and babysitting so DH and I have time to go out and play. 

Hoping to go to the local mall and check out the usual stores--J Crew, Ann Taylor, Banana Republic. There's Hugo Boss store but it only carries menwear. There's also an outlet mall and it has Burberry outlet store there too but I don't think I need anything there at the moment. Looking more for spring-ish clothes just to get some colors to help get out of the rut. The major SS clothes shopping will come in 2 weeks when we're in Hawaii. I noticed that the SS stock arrives earlier there than the mainland, I guess it has to do with the hot weather. I'd bought an extra luggage a few times just to haul back my goodies.  

Question: do you remove the tag from your scarves? I usually keep them on but have noticed a couple of times when wearing the CSGMs that I want the side with the tag to be at the front. 

What's everyone has planned for today?

PS MrsO, I've provided the bag insert dimensions for the HAC on the insert thread. Sorry didn't see your question sooner.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Saturday, ladies! 

Today has already been an incredibly busy day ~ woke up at 4am and started working on a project for DH's company. Seven and half hours later and I am not finished but taking a half hour break, only to start back in again soon. This is going to be a work and PJs day! I can already tell you that. 

*Jadeite*, hope that you had a wonderful vacation with your fur babies. You have been missed here at the cafe but I hope that you had a safe flight and good travels yesterday. 

*FabF*, my orange 140cm dip dye was bought sight unseen and I think that the best thing to note for me here recently is that all scarves must be tried on in person at least once. Seeing the CW IRL makes all the difference in the world. I think that I might re-home the dip dye, either that one or a few 90cm silks that I never wear. I always leave the H tag on my scarves just in case I decide to edit them from my collection. 

*MrsO*, I can never see too many pics of your gorgeous HAC, the Divine Mrs M. Is that what you decided to name her? Think that you are working this weekend ~ good luck and have fun!

*MadMadCat*, totally agree with your statement about trying on scarves. As I mentioned above, it is my new RULE. That and it has to coordinate with something in my closet, lol. Thinking of you, *MrsJDS* 

*MASEML*, great to see you here at the cafe. Welcome!

*MrsJDS*, think that you mentioned that you have friends in town this weekend or next. Hope that the cold weather gives you a break. We are supposed to get a wintery mix starting tomorrow. Hopefully, that will save me from going to the American Sniper movie with DH, who simply has to see it. With me.

*biscuit*, any dramatic events going on at your ranch? How are your horses and fur babies?

*kate*, have you been wearing your new colorful blouses? I have a closet full of Equipment silk blouses and they are my go-to item, really love them and they are perfect for H 90cm silks and CSGMs. 

Well, I finally took the plunge in to the world of H rose gold hardware (RGHW) yesterday. Stopped by H and saw my lovely SA who located a 32mm craie/blanc belt strap with the Gamma  (horse-bit) buckle in RGHW. The buckle is currently being mailed directly to me and should receive it on Tuesday, fingers crossed. Will snap a pic when it arrives. 

Have a great Saturday, ladies and see you after I finish my project!


----------



## biscuit1

Hi Vigee,  no drama today-yet. My sale horse is being shipped this afternoon to a barn closer to home.
Much nicer facility and much better location so hopefully she will be sold or leased soon. 

 Beware of Ipad , Iphone virus going around. Safari crashes and your screen displays a phone number . Looks like an apple message but it's not. Safari locks ,number is a scam. It happened to me yesterday.


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Saturday, ladies!
> 
> Today has already been an incredibly busy day ~ woke up at 4am and started working on a project for DH's company. Seven and half hours later and I am not finished but taking a half hour break, only to start back in again soon. This is going to be a work and PJs day! I can already tell you that.
> 
> *Jadeite*, hope that you had a wonderful vacation with your fur babies. You have been missed here at the cafe but I hope that you had a safe flight and good travels yesterday.
> 
> *FabF*, my orange 140cm dip dye was bought sight unseen and I think that the best thing to note for me here recently is that all scarves must be tried on in person at least once. Seeing the CW IRL makes all the difference in the world. I think that I might re-home the dip dye, either that one or a few 90cm silks that I never wear. I always leave the H tag on my scarves just in case I decide to edit them from my collection.
> 
> *MrsO*, I can never see too many pics of your gorgeous HAC, the Divine Mrs M. Is that what you decided to name her? Think that you are working this weekend ~ good luck and have fun!
> 
> *MadMadCat*, totally agree with your statement about trying on scarves. As I mentioned above, it is my new RULE. That and it has to coordinate with something in my closet, lol. Thinking of you, *MrsJDS*
> 
> *MASEML*, great to see you here at the cafe. Welcome!
> 
> *MrsJDS*, think that you mentioned that you have friends in town this weekend or next. Hope that the cold weather gives you a break. We are supposed to get a wintery mix starting tomorrow. Hopefully, that will save me from going to the American Sniper movie with DH, who simply has to see it. With me.
> 
> *biscuit*, any dramatic events going on at your ranch? How are your horses and fur babies?
> 
> *kate*, have you been wearing your new colorful blouses? I have a closet full of Equipment silk blouses and they are my go-to item, really love them and they are perfect for H 90cm silks and CSGMs.
> 
> Well, I finally took the plunge in to the world of H rose gold hardware (RGHW) yesterday. Stopped by H and saw my lovely SA who located a 32mm craie/blanc belt strap with the Gamma  (horse-bit) buckle in RGHW. The buckle is currently being mailed directly to me and should receive it on Tuesday, fingers crossed. Will snap a pic when it arrives.
> 
> Have a great Saturday, ladies and see you after I finish my project!



Vigee, thank you for the warm welcome!! I've been a lurker on this thread; love how all you ladies keep in touch with one another and are very much integrated in one another's lives. 

Good luck with your DH's project! And a belated welcome back to the east coast. It's finally warming up on this side of the country!


----------



## katekluet

Hi everyone, it's been hectic here but I have enjoyed keeping up and especially XiangXiang and Vigees outfit photos and of course the divine Mrs.M....all very inspiring!
I agree about seeing and trying the scarves IRL...for color and also because the design can look so different when tied. And I really try to think what they would go with before committing. Vigee, my new tops are cotton so not warm enough for them yet but I think a few silk blouses in some good brighter colors will be a nice wardrobe addition.....
Glad to read about the good shopping in Vegas, the meetup will be my first trip there.
Jadeite, nice that you had a good visit home and got to spend time with your doggies.
MrsO and Vigee, hope your projects go smoothly. 
I saw american sniper although it is not my usual type of movie, it was well done and thought provoking.
We are having some much needed rain today so a cozy day with a fire, good books. 
FabF, have fun on your trip, I hope the little ones will sleep better soon, it must be hard juggling that with work and mom duties. 
Does anyone have good advice for stronger nails? Mine keep breaking....


----------



## Mindi B

I have an actual Hermes-related question: For anyone who owns an item in Craie or has seen the color IRL, how does it compare to white and to Gris Perle?  And FabF, I think orange can coordinate well with navy and light blue (and denim), with olive green, khaki/beige, grey, and sometimes, if you're feeling a little wacky, purple!  If it helps.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Vigee, thank you for the warm welcome!! I've been a lurker on this thread; love how all you ladies keep in touch with one another and are very much integrated in one another's lives.
> 
> *Good luck with your DH's project! And a belated welcome back to the east coast. It's finally warming up on this side of the country!*





katekluet said:


> Hi everyone, it's been hectic here but I have enjoyed keeping up and especially XiangXiang and Vigees outfit photos and of course the divine Mrs.M....all very inspiring!
> I agree about seeing and trying the scarves IRL...for color and also because the design can look so different when tied. And I really try to think what they would go with before committing. Vigee, my new tops are cotton so not warm enough for them yet but I think a few silk blouses in some good brighter colors will be a nice wardrobe addition.....
> Glad to read about the good shopping in Vegas, the meetup will be my first trip there.
> Jadeite, nice that you had a good visit home and got to spend time with your doggies.
> MrsO and Vigee, hope your projects go smoothly.
> *I saw american sniper although it is not my usual type of movie, it was well done and thought provoking.*
> We are having some much needed rain today so a cozy day with a fire, good books.
> FabF, have fun on your trip, I hope the little ones will sleep better soon, it must be hard juggling that with work and mom duties.
> *Does anyone have good advice for stronger nails? Mine keep breaking....*



*MASEML*, today is much warmer here on the East Coast and some of the snow seems to be actually melting even though it is actually only 23 degrees F here and feels like 18 degrees F. Brrr, a cold winter here but *MrsJDS* and *FabF* have it much worse! 

My project is coming along, still not finished with it and just lost my temper with DH and actually screamed at him ~ he started laughing at me while this happened. It must have been quite a sight because A) I NEVER, EVER yell and B) My hair was in curlers, lol. Must have looked like a mad woman, haha.

*kate*, can I come over and curl up by your fire? That sounds so delightful and really just what is needed. My nails are very strong and I take biotin and calcium supplements every day. That really helps. Might take a month or two to work but it's worth it. Also, am quite sure that I will not enjoy American Sniper because of the violence, might try to skip this one.

*FabF*, enjoy your Niagara Falls visit today. Are your DDs with you?

*biscuit*, thanks for the virus warning. I am staying off of Safari on my iPhone 6 for the weekend.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> I have an actual Hermes-related question: For anyone who owns an item in Craie or has seen the color IRL, how does it compare to white and to Gris Perle?  And FabF, I think orange can coordinate well with navy and light blue (and denim), with olive green, khaki/beige, grey, and sometimes, if you're feeling a little wacky, purple!  If it helps.



*Mindi*, just picked up my craie/blanc belt strap yesterday and am waiting for the RGHW Gamma buckle to be delivered on Tuesday. I will take a quick pic when I have a minute. The craie is a beautiful creamy vanilla color, I really love it.


----------



## Mindi B

Is it lighter than Parchemin, Vigee?


----------



## biscuit1

Hi Katekluet, I had same chronic ,wimpy nails. Began using Deborah Lippmann  "The Cure" cuticle cream and it strenghtened my nails.Her  " Hard Rock" hydrating hardener is fantastic. Had  been an OPI woman for decades but this stuff is great.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - today is a day of checking things off my to-do list and I thought I would take a break and pop into the café!


One of my to-do items just completed is that I cancelled my trip to Beijing and Hong Kong this May.  I was supposed to tag along DH's business travel to this area but work commitments are now getting in the way.  I've been to this region quite a few times so it's not a big bummer so to speak.  And I have a paranoia about DH and me flying sans kids.  


*Vigee* - I can only imagine if you are running a project that it is probably being done and managed to perfection!  Despite losing your temper to DH while in curlers (I actually laughed out loud when I read that), I suspect DH is thrilled that you (and not someone else) are dealing with this.  It's a good day to be inside.  I checked the weather today and we are heading into "warmer" (everything is relative, right?!?) weather this coming week.  Not that it matters terribly as I'm heading to Mexico next Saturday!!!  BTW will you post a pic of your new purchases?!?


*Kate* - I have really strong nails and I attribute it to the following: (1) getting weekly manicures; (2) eating protein/taking in calcium; and (3) keeping my nails relatively short.  I never used to be the kind of person to take care of my nails until about 10 years ago.  Now I find the weekly mani/bi-weekly pedi have made my nails so healthy.


*Biscuit* - thanks for the warning about the ipad.  It's so easy to be scammed by phone and on the internet.  I get calls where someone says that you are late paying your hydro and if you don't pay by credit card asap, they will disconnect your heat and hydro.  I say "thanks for the concern" and then hang up!


*MrsO - *I love looking at your HAC!  I didn't realize that they were still available to be purchased (or maybe it is just an SO) and yours is so enabling.  I might consider one for myself if that is really the case.


*FabF* - what a wonderful treat, to be able to escape for the day with DH and head to the border!  Do let us know what you pick up!  I'm curious to know whether you find the pricing to be worth it even with our not-yet-bottomed-out dollar.  Good idea not to buy anymore sight unseen items.  I had not appreciated that you were going to order from the US website which makes it harder for returns.  Best to see things IRL as these items are too pricey to keep around and not use.


----------



## Suncatcher

*Jadeite* - good to see you are the café again!  I hope you have safe travels back to your new home and that we hear from you soon.  I also hope you had a nice CNY break in your home country.


*Xiang* - someone else mentioned this about your comment about not wearing Burberry leather.  I have their classic shearling trench and would love to know your thoughts about not wearing Burberry leather.  I do find my trench heavy (means I get a resistance workout every time I wear it, LOL) but wanted to know what other concerns you may have that I should know about!


Hi *Maseml* and *Mindi*!  Hope you are all having a great weekend.  I return to my weekend work now - need to organize DS' camp programs for this summer.  It is not even the end of February and it seems like all of my friends have already sorted out camp offerings weeks ago.  Bad me!!!


----------



## Suncatcher

One more thing - I ordered two items from MaiTai and it arrived in less than a week!  I ordered an insert for my PM picotin and a CSGM travel pochette.  I'm happy with the items, and especially the latter which I will use on my trip next week.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Is it lighter than Parchemin, Vigee?



*Mindi*, here ya go! A comparison shot of the craie and white belt strap with Les Giraffes CSGM as the background.


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> One more thing - I ordered two items from MaiTai and it arrived in less than a week!  I ordered an insert for my PM picotin and a CSGM travel pochette.  I'm happy with the items, and especially the latter which I will use on my trip next week.



Hi *MrsJDS*, hope you are having a nice weekend as well! What is the travel pochette you received? Is it a pouch to protect your shawl in transit. Perhaps, you've shared already, where are you off to next week, it's March break isn't it? Somewhere warm, I hope!! 

Planning summer camp activities already?! I guess availability in certain programs may be limited, so timing is important? Ahhh, the memories, I went to ice skating camp every summer growing up (while my school friends went to overnight camps).


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you so much, Vigee!  It is a lovely color!  Super-versatile.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Thank you so much, Vigee!  It is a lovely color!  Super-versatile.



H really got this color right, it is amazing and matches everything, *Mindi*.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> Hi Xiangxiang, curious why you won't buy leather from burberry. Is there a reason why? Is it related to their quality? I have a belted shearling coat and a short leather jacket so wondering if I shouldn't have bought those.
> 
> Ps- the outfit you posted with your RC B is amazing. Well styled!





MrsJDS said:


> *Xiang* - someone else mentioned this about your comment about not wearing Burberry leather.  I have their classic shearling trench and would love to know your thoughts about not wearing Burberry leather.  I do find my trench heavy (means I get a resistance workout every time I wear it, LOL) but wanted to know what other concerns you may have that I should know about!



*MASEML*, welcome to the cafe! And *MrsJDS*, sorry for the concern my post caused! By leather, I really meant bags and SLG, as appose to RTW. I love their leather clothing and own pieces from them and plan to buy more.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all,

Popping in with a quick hello! Today's project went well, now I'm hanging with shop kitty at the studio while we wait for our late night finish.  Will be catching up on all the action today.

_Fab,_ thank you for the info-I just messaged Connie about getting the same insert in natural canvas. I may get one for my Massai too. RE care tags on GMs, I think I'm going to take my first one off my old Kimonos, it was worn when I got it so this seems like a good one to start with. My new Cheval the tag isn't conducive to my favorite corner so I'm going to practice on Kimonos. I guess we should only be taking them off the ones that we're least likely to rehome. 

*MrsJDS,* glad you like my HAC-I'm really excited about it. As far as I'm aware only 40cm, 45cm and 50cm are still being offered new which is so sad. I think this bag is poised for a major comeback. Monsieur Dumas or your people who read this forum, bring this bag back! 

*Kate*, my nails were breaking all the time when I wasn't yet diagnosed with my Celiac-it was related to nutrient deficiencies from being sick from gluten. I started taking a good prenatal, though not trying to get pregnant after my diagnosis and have continued ever since. My hair and nails are in so much better shape. My hair grows soo fast now!

*Vigee*, that must have been quite a sight with the curlers! Hope you're feeling a bit better and got the project done. 

*Mindi,* you are too funny in that Stars thread! 

Hi to everyone and welcome Maseml and MadMadCat, nice to see you in the cafe! 

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## katekluet

Ok thanks to each of you and I am incorporating every single nail strengthening suggestion!
fabF, Maitai has a discussion of whether to remove tags or not on her site. I gues if we are sure we are keeping the item, why not? But I haven't taken any off......
I have her travel pouchette for CSGMs as I use it in my purse if I take a scarf along or remove one I am wearing (like preventing spots when dining out) it is so much prettier than the ziplock bag I previously used  I am a real fan of this gracious woman and her products are just wonderful.
Vigee, you are welcome at my fireside any time! Loved the image of you in curlers with DH....gotta love em.


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MASEML*, welcome to the cafe! And *MrsJDS*, sorry for the concern my post caused! By leather, I really meant bags and SLG, as appose to RTW. I love their leather clothing and own pieces from them and plan to buy more.



Thanks ladies for the welcome!  

*Xiangxiang* oh yes, I agree with you wrt Burberry's bags and SLGs. I find some of them beautiful, but I wouldn't spend my money on it. I also love their leather clothing so happy to hear that you have a positive opinion of their leather RTW. I've only owned their leather pieces for a year now so don't know how it holds up over time. 

*MrsOwen* your HAC is gorgeous!!  How do you find the depth of the bag, easy to find your valuables? Do you prefer it over a B? I'm debating what my next bag should be (if any) and after seeing your post and another thread about a HAC, I'm thinking of adding this option into the mix.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Morning ladies, I see this thread moving so fast! I was woken up by strong wind noise this morning! But sounds like it eased off a little bit. 

*Vigee* I can't imagine you yelling with hair curlers! lol! Hope your project finishes soon! Love your belt in craie and perfect with the graff shawl! I too am itching for a new belt strap in spring colours! 

*Fabfashion*, enjoy your hotpot!!! I am very very jealous!!! I never take the tags off my scarves / shawls but I am very tempted to do this to my only dipdye shawl. The tag is just at a very awkward position. Personally I find dipdye scarves very tricky. It generally doesn't have much contrast so can have that washing out effect on almost anybody. I only have 1 DD which is Brazil shawl. It only worked for me because the design has enough contrast to work with. Here is a photo with Miss Tosca from my archive. I would definitely prefer buying a scarf after trying but if you are ok with H.com return process then it's no too great harm ordering from them. You can always return it if it doesn't work for you. 

*Kate*, regarding the kelly opening, most people don't close the straps. I don't but mine is sellier so it's less of a concern. As long as you don't overload your kelly, not closing the straps will not cause problem.


----------



## chicinthecity777

*MASEML*, I studied Burberry 's new season bags and SLGs last time I was in their store and I can see they are nice but not nice enough for me to part with my money. The craftsmanship is not up to scratch especially around the resins and stitchings. Their closthes is completely different matter. Very well cut and made and materials are excellent!  

MrsOwen, well done to your success of the weekend project! Have you treated your HAC yet? Docride's treatment is the best!

Hello *MrsJDS, Mindi B, Jadeite, biscuit*!


----------



## Mindi B

Safe travels, Jadeite!
Hello, xiangxiang!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Good morning, *Mindi*! What are you up to today? Our forecast calls for snow/ice all this afternoon and tonight so I will be homebound finishing my project for the Board of Directors this week. Love your quick wit and your posts are genuinely funny and endearing. Which H S/S belt are you think about getting? My vote is for the Craie/White.

*xiangxiang*, beautiful pic of your stunning Brazil dip dye and your tosca K. I only own one dip dye, too and love the soft feel of it, just have to get used to wearing it. Have decided to keep it and not re-home this beauty. Here is a pic of my orange 140cm Brides de Gala dip dye:


----------



## Mindi B

Good morning, Vigee!  I'm in the same neck of the woods as you are, and looking at the same fun forecast.  DH is off this morning on another business trip, so as long as his flight can take off. . . .
Thank you for your kind words about my posts.  The bag sticker exchange on the Stars thread aroused the ire of one member, who put us (me?) down in the most elegant manner imaginable.  I considered suggesting the "Ignore" option, but decided discretion is the better part of valor, or something like that.  Anyway, it's good to know I don't annoy EVERYBODY, so thanks!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Good morning, Vigee!  I'm in the same neck of the woods as you are, and looking at the same fun forecast.  DH is off this morning on another business trip, so as long as his flight can take off. . . .
> Thank you for your kind words about my posts.  The bag sticker exchange on the Stars thread aroused the ire of one member, who put us (me?) down in the most elegant manner imaginable.  I considered suggesting the "Ignore" option, but decided discretion is the better part of valor, or something like that.  Anyway, it's good to know I don't annoy EVERYBODY, so thanks!



*Mindi*, I so agree with you about those stupid defacing AH bag stickers. They should just print out "MORON" and stick them on their foreheads, lol. I know that this opinion will cause me some slack, so I did not dare put it on the Stars and H thread but we are all entitled to our opinion, right? Good for you for being so brave. 

Hope that your DH's flight gets off the ground, I think that this bad weather moves in at about noon. We are canceling our brunch and movie plans today, a repeat performance of last weekend because of the weather. Plus, I must finish this project by the day's end. This has been a productive weekend for me and it feels good!


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Good morning, Vigee!  I'm in the same neck of the woods as you are, and looking at the same fun forecast.  DH is off this morning on another business trip, so as long as his flight can take off. . . .
> 
> Thank you for your kind words about my posts.  The bag sticker exchange on the Stars thread aroused the ire of one member, who put us (me?) down in the most elegant manner imaginable.  I considered suggesting the "Ignore" option, but decided discretion is the better part of valor, or something like that.  Anyway, it's good to know I don't annoy EVERYBODY, so thanks!




Mindi, you don't annoy anyone here! I love when that thread derails into a discussion of who should be allowed to wear H, some members really show themselves in the least flattering light, I don't care how many Kellys they own. I also wish the moderating was left to the mods because they can just ignore the posts they're not interested in.  I think the discussion of the sticker defacement is valid from both an H perspective and a sociological conversation. I'll have it with you anytime!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good morning, *Mindi*! What are you up to today? Our forecast calls for snow/ice all this afternoon and tonight so I will be homebound finishing my project for the Board of Directors this week. Love your quick wit and your posts are genuinely funny and endearing. Which H S/S belt are you think about getting? My vote is for the Craie/White.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, beautiful pic of your stunning Brazil dip dye and your tosca K. I only own one dip dye, too and *love the soft feel of it*, just have to get used to wearing it. Have decided to keep it and not re-home this beauty. Here is a pic of my orange 140cm Brides de Gala dip dye:



Me too *Vigee*, the BdG is a classic! Beautiful! No wonder you can't let go! I wouldn't either!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Good morning, Vigee!  I'm in the same neck of the woods as you are, and looking at the same fun forecast.  DH is off this morning on another business trip, so as long as his flight can take off. . . .
> Thank you for your kind words about my posts.  The bag sticker exchange on the Stars thread aroused the ire of one member, who put us (me?) down in the most elegant manner imaginable.  I considered suggesting the "Ignore" option, but decided discretion is the better part of valor, or something like that.  Anyway, it's good to know I don't annoy EVERYBODY, so thanks!



*Mindi B*, don't ever change the way you write! And I know many love your posts! I used to use ignore option but then I stopped using it. After all, it's all good entertainment!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Me too *Vigee*, the BdG is a classic! Beautiful! No wonder you can't let go! I wouldn't either!



*xiangxiang*, thank you for stopping me from editing that dip dye, looked at it again today and it sure is lovely. Need to pull together a few outfits to wear with it, surely I have some coordinating pieces. 

It just started snowing here. Yay, a snow day!

*FabF*, how was your visit to Niagara Falls yesterday?


----------



## dharma

I hope this is an ok time to interrupt.....I like to peek in here now and then and thought it would be best to join in 


Mindi B said:


> Good morning, Vigee!  I'm in the same neck of the woods as you are, and looking at the same fun forecast.  DH is off this morning on another business trip, so as long as his flight can take off. . . .
> Thank you for your kind words about my posts.  The bag sticker exchange on the Stars thread aroused the ire of one member, who put us (me?) down in the most elegant manner imaginable.  I considered suggesting the "Ignore" option, but decided discretion is the better part of valor, or something like that.  Anyway, it's good to know I don't annoy EVERYBODY, so thanks!


Mindi, can I just say that posts like yours are the very reason I love this forum. You are funny, kind and insightful. And an animal lover...the perfect balance. 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, thank you for stopping me from editing that dip dye, looked at it again today and it sure is lovely. Need to pull together a few outfits to wear with it, surely I have some coordinating pieces.
> 
> It just started snowing here. Yay, a snow day!
> 
> *FabF*, how was your visit to Niagara Falls yesterday?



Vigee, the dip dye is beautiful and sublime, I'm happy that you've decided to keep it. Sometimes I want to edit things out but then I wear them just once and suddenly it becomes my favorite. I see this with greys, chocolate, khaki, cream, navy, white......an unexpected burst of elegant color.



MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Popping in with a quick hello! Today's project went well, now I'm hanging with shop kitty at the studio while we wait for our late night finish.  Will be catching up on all the action today.
> 
> _Fab,_ thank you for the info-I just messaged Connie about getting the same insert in natural canvas. I may get one for my Massai too. RE care tags on GMs, I think I'm going to take my first one off my old Kimonos, it was worn when I got it so this seems like a good one to start with. My new Cheval the tag isn't conducive to my favorite corner so I'm going to practice on Kimonos. I guess we should only be taking them off the ones that we're least likely to rehome.
> 
> *MrsJDS,* glad you like my HAC-I'm really excited about it. As far as I'm aware only 40cm, 45cm and 50cm are still being offered new which is so sad. I think this bag is poised for a major comeback. Monsieur Dumas or your people who read this forum, bring this bag back!
> 
> *Kate*, my nails were breaking all the time when I wasn't yet diagnosed with my Celiac-it was related to nutrient deficiencies from being sick from gluten. I started taking a good prenatal, though not trying to get pregnant after my diagnosis and have continued ever since. My hair and nails are in so much better shape. My hair grows soo fast now!
> 
> *Vigee*, that must have been quite a sight with the curlers! Hope you're feeling a bit better and got the project done.
> 
> *Mindi,* you are too funny in that Stars thread!
> 
> Hi to everyone and welcome Maseml and MadMadCat, nice to see you in the cafe!
> 
> See you all tomorrow!


Hi MrsO! Happy to see you here!! I adore your new bag! Congrats and wear it in the best of health!! Are you going with Doc's old school treatment of b&o or are you going to try the luxury again products? I'm tempted to order them from her. I've never done my box bags,it would be great to not fear the weather and enjoy them more.



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Morning ladies, I see this thread moving so fast! I was woken up by strong wind noise this morning! But sounds like it eased off a little bit.
> 
> *Vigee* I can't imagine you yelling with hair curlers! lol! Hope your project finishes soon! Love your belt in craie and perfect with the graff shawl! I too am itching for a new belt strap in spring colours!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, enjoy your hotpot!!! I am very very jealous!!! I never take the tags off my scarves / shawls but I am very tempted to do this to my only dipdye shawl. The tag is just at a very awkward position. Personally I find dipdye scarves very tricky. It generally doesn't have much contrast so can have that washing out effect on almost anybody. I only have 1 DD which is Brazil shawl. It only worked for me because the design has enough contrast to work with. Here is a photo with Miss Tosca from my archive. I would definitely prefer buying a scarf after trying but if you are ok with H.com return process then it's no too great harm ordering from them. You can always return it if it doesn't work for you.
> 
> *Kate*, regarding the kelly opening, most people don't close the straps. I don't but mine is sellier so it's less of a concern. As long as you don't overload your kelly, not closing the straps will not cause problem.



Hi Xiangxiang, your tosca K is amazing! I've always loved this shade of pink, it's so beautiful.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi *dharma*, welcome to the cafe!


----------



## chicinthecity777

dharma said:


> I hope this is an ok time to interrupt.....I like to peek in here now and then and thought it would be best to join in
> 
> Mindi, can I just say that posts like yours are the very reason I love this forum. You are funny, kind and insightful. And an animal lover...the perfect balance.
> 
> 
> 
> Vigee, the dip dye is beautiful and sublime, I'm happy that you've decided to keep it. Sometimes I want to edit things out but then I wear them just once and suddenly it becomes my favorite. I see this with greys, chocolate, khaki, cream, navy, white......an unexpected burst of elegant color.
> 
> 
> Hi MrsO! Happy to see you here!! I adore your new bag! Congrats and wear it in the best of health!! Are you going with Doc's old school treatment of b&o or are you going to try the luxury again products? I'm tempted to order them from her. I've never done my box bags,it would be great to not fear the weather and enjoy them more.
> 
> Hi Xiangxiang, your tosca K is amazing! I've always loved this shade of pink, it's so beautiful.



*dharma*, welcome to the cafe! And thank you for your kind words!


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> I hope this is an ok time to interrupt.....I like to peek in here now and then and thought it would be best to join in
> 
> 
> 
> Mindi, can I just say that posts like yours are the very reason I love this forum. You are funny, kind and insightful. And an animal lover...the perfect balance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigee, the dip dye is beautiful and sublime, I'm happy that you've decided to keep it. Sometimes I want to edit things out but then I wear them just once and suddenly it becomes my favorite. I see this with greys, chocolate, khaki, cream, navy, white......an unexpected burst of elegant color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi MrsO! Happy to see you here!! I adore your new bag! Congrats and wear it in the best of health!! Are you going with Doc's old school treatment of b&o or are you going to try the luxury again products? I'm tempted to order them from her. I've never done my box bags,it would be great to not fear the weather and enjoy them more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Xiangxiang, your tosca K is amazing! I've always loved this shade of pink, it's so beautiful.




Hey dharma! I'm doing the B&O treatment, I think the Luxury Again products will be a next step if I acquire more bags but I think I'm done with bags till my PO Kelly arrives and that will be in a smooshy leather that hopefully won't need much attention. Nice to see you here! 

Well I just confirmed my test of the B&O products on the bottom of my bag so I'm about to begin the process, will take a few pics to document the process. Hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday. It started snowing here already


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> Good morning, Vigee!  I'm in the same neck of the woods as you are, and looking at the same fun forecast.  DH is off this morning on another business trip, so as long as his flight can take off. . . .
> Thank you for your kind words about my posts.  The bag sticker exchange on the Stars thread aroused the ire of one member, who put us (me?) down in the most elegant manner imaginable.  I considered suggesting the "Ignore" option, but decided discretion is the better part of valor, or something like that.  Anyway, it's good to know I don't annoy EVERYBODY, so thanks!



I can't imagine you annoying anyone . You write with kindness ,sincerity, honesty and have a brilliant sense of humor.


----------



## katekluet

Welcome, Dharma!
Another Mindi fan here, always enjoy your posts
I love the dip dyes, the soft overall colors and the feel of the silk. Their tags are on the sides sticking out so those are the ones I am really tempted to remove.


----------



## Suncatcher

I'm curious about the Ignore Button - what does it do?

We don't have any sign of a storm here. Hope those of you who are in the midst of a storm are doing well.


----------



## Suncatcher

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MASEML*, welcome to the cafe! And *MrsJDS*, sorry for the concern my post caused! By leather, I really meant bags and SLG, as appose to RTW. I love their leather clothing and own pieces from them and plan to buy more.



I just respect your honest opinion so was curious! *Hugs*. I have one pair of Burberry shoes and I won't buy any more. The quality is just not there (never mind the fact that they are uncomfortable over a long period of time).  I do like the RTW clothes. I have never purchased a bag or any SLG from Burberry so could not speak to the quality of such goods.


----------



## MadMadCat

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Mindi B*, don't ever change the way you write! And I know many love your posts! I used to use ignore option but then I stopped using it. After all, it's all good entertainment!



YES! I love *Mindi*'s wit as well, and I find that people who get upset because of other people's opinion extremely entertaining


----------



## MadMadCat

MrsJDS said:


> I'm curious about the Ignore Button - what does it do?
> 
> We don't have any sign of a storm here. Hope those of you who are in the midst of a storm are doing well.



by using the ignore button you simply don't even see the posts of the person you've ignored.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> I'm curious about the Ignore Button - what does it do?
> 
> We don't have any sign of a storm here. Hope those of you who are in the midst of a storm are doing well.



When you add a member to your ignore list, all their posts won't show up for you. Neat!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> I just respect your honest opinion so was curious! *Hugs*. I have one pair of Burberry shoes and I won't buy any more. The quality is just not there (never mind the fact that they are uncomfortable over a long period of time).  I do like the RTW clothes. I have never purchased a bag or any SLG from Burberry so could not speak to the quality of such goods.



 I was looking for a pair of stack heeled biker boots and Burberry had a pair last winter which the style I really liked. So I eventually gave in and ordered them online. But I sent them back immediately after I received and inspected them. Like you said, the quality just wasn't there.


----------



## Suncatcher

xiangxiang0731 said:


> When you add a member to your ignore list, all their posts won't show up for you. Neat!



MMC and Xiangxiang - Amazing!! I had no idea and I could have used that function some time ago!  Time to put it to good use. Thanks to you both for the explanation!!


----------



## MadMadCat

MrsJDS said:


> MMC and Xiangxiang - Amazing!! I had no idea and I could have used that function some time ago!  Time to put it to good use. Thanks to you both for the explanation!!



It is essential for those who cannot refrain from hitting the reply button, even when they shouldn't (been there, done that...learnt the lesson). 
Ignorance is a bliss!


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> MMC and Xiangxiang - Amazing!! I had no idea and I could have used that function some time ago!  Time to put it to good use. Thanks to you both for the explanation!!



uh oh, wonder who's going on the list? 
I didn't realize we had this function here, so useful because I am one of those people who really does not resist replying when someone leaves a provoking post.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Welcome to the 2015 Philadelphia Flower Show!  This year's theme is "Celebrate the Movies".


----------



## Madam Bijoux

1. Cinderella's wedding reception
2. The Sorcerer's Apprentice 
3. Breakfast at Tiffany's
4, Beautiful colors for flowers, but they scare me for purses.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

1.Orange is the happiest color
2. Wouldn't mond a special order with this color combination...
3. Tea Time
4. Caught at last:  The culprit who made the stinky bags


----------



## Madam Bijoux

That was a lot of walking around. Time for a rest on the chaise lounge.


----------



## Mindi B

So beautiful, Madam!  I can almost smell the "green" fragrance.  It's snowing like crazy here--I needed these pics.
Thank you, all, for your support of my "humor."    You're the BEST.
I blame my DM.  I can usually crack her up with my off-kilter take on things, and sometimes I forget that--whoops!--everyone is not as inclined to love me as is my mom.    It's taken me YEARS to train my DH to appreciate my perspective.  I had to build up his whimsy tolerance slowly, layer by layer.


----------



## MASEML

Madam bijoux, wow, those flowers are beautifully arranged. Those are some stunning flowers! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## katekluet

MadMadCat said:


> by using the ignore button you simply don't even see the posts of the person you've ignored.


I did not know about this...very handy....


----------



## katekluet

Madam Bijoux said:


> 1. Cinderella's wedding reception
> 2. The Sorcerer's Apprentice
> 3. Breakfast at Tiffany's
> 4, Beautiful colors for flowers, but they scare me for purses.


MadameB, thank you for sharing the beautiful pictures, the show is just awesome, what a treat to see.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hi everyone! The cafe has been busy this weekend. Ive been reading along. 

Madam, that's a feast for the eyes. Thanks for sharing. My DDs were particularly interested in Cinderella's reception. They were wondering where Cinderella was. 

Vigee, glad you've decided to keep your BdG--it's gorgeous!

Xiangxiang, love your Tosca K and Brazil DD. The contrast shows up a lot more than my quadrige. I think I can wear mine with a LBD without worrying about how to match. I may get an orange Aloha DD in 90 cm instead of the Tigre Royale. I've been eyeing to commemorate my love for this state. If it was a little closer to my home, I won't hesitate to get a summer place there. BTW, is your K a 28? What can you fit inside?

MASEML and Dharma, welcome to the cafe! These ladies are just the best! We have loads of fun and I learn something new here all the time. 

Mindi, love your wit and sense of humour. Don't change a thing!  It's great to read different points of views on the forum. If we all think alike, this will be a cult not a forum where we can share ideas. 

MrsO, how's your HAC treatment coming along? Are you experiencing snowstorm like Vigee and Mindi? Stay warm, ladies. 

MrsJDS, biscuit, Vigee, my trip yesterday was very relaxing, just DH and me. It was a nice relaxing drive. The falls are frozen over--what a sight. We didn't get out, just drove by. Had a long leisurely lunch at the Cheesecake Factory--crispy crab cakes and seared ahi tuna with salad. Too full for a cheesecake though.  We went to pick up kiddies clothes and some tools that DH ordered. Still find it a better deal to order from the US on certain items and for items not available here at home. Only did minor shopping, a cream skirt from Ann Taylor and a couple of work dresses from Max Studio. Over all no major damage to my wallet. 

BTW, I'm boycotting buying any more twillies. The increase is crazy. To buy a pair, I might as well pay a few dollars more for a 90 silk. Crazy!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all,

Xiangxiang, I forgot to say this morning how much I love your Brazil and your Tosca K. I seriously considered this Dip Dye but it didn't love me back. Brazil, as a series are some of my favorite designs. 

Madam B, hope you had a lovely time at the Flower Show! Thanks for the pics, I always enjoy the competition plants, there are always so many gorgeous Orchid varieties. Definitely a lot of color inspiration for a SO! Hope it wasn't too crowded. 

Fab, my insert is ordered! Thank you for your help. I got my two Blackrock treatments done and just did my first layer of Obenauf's. I will let it rest overnight and do the last coat tomorrow evening after work. Even DH commented on how pretty the bag is. I'm so impressed with the Blackrock, there was corner wear on all four corners and it cleaned it up completely. Only a minor scuff on one corner remains. It's amazing. Glad you had a nice and relaxing day yesterday!

MASEML, I just got my HAC a week ago so I can't speak to how I find it yet. It's from about 2001 and it's Chamonix so I'm giving it a cleaning/waterproofing treatment that is sometimes known as the Home Spa for vintage box bags. I have a Divide and Conquer insert on order. It's cold, snowy and icy where I live so I don't know that I'll be bringing it out till Spring. I don't own a B to compare it to, I prefer the taller proportions of the HAC for my curvy frame. 

Vigee, I have actually taken to referring to my bag as just M if you know what I mean. I don't know if the Ms. is going to stick, I'm pretty casual. DH thinks is very funny.  Hope you had a nice day and didn't have to go out in the snow!

Hi Kate, Mindi, Biscuit, MrsJDS, and everyone!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Thanks, everyone. I'll be going back at least 3 more times and hope to take more pics.


----------



## MASEML

Hi ladies! Hope you sack of you had a fabulous weekend! Just when I thought Spring was coming (ahem yesterday), it snowed today. Good day for movies - we saw The Theory of Everything (well deserved Oscar) and Bridget Jones' Diary (well, I watched this one solo, SO had better things to do). Back to snow-  I think we received 5 inches of snow? This winter, I've lived in my Sorels and where I live, we do a lot of walking, so proper footwear is mandatory. 

*Fabfashion*, You ladies are so great, thank you for being so welcoming  

I think you said you went over for a day trip to Niagara Falls/Buffalo? The Falls must've been very very scenic! Did you go to Walden Galleria for your state side shopping? I used to love that mall, it's probably not as great as I remember though. 

*MrsOwen* I don't blame you for keeping it inside until Spring! It's such a stunning bag, wouldn't want to risk any damage. Hopefully Spring will come soon! 

Hi MindiB, Kate and Biscuit, nice to meet you. See you tomorrow!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Good Morning ladies, Happy Monday! 

*xianxiang*, where are you this morning? 
Usually you are the only TPFer at the cafe with me this early. You mentioned Burberry leather goods and I have a pair of high Burberry brown leather boots with a gold buckle at the ankle. Although, my H jumping boots are of a far superior quality, these Burberry boots have served me well and look great. Also, have a pair of their solid black rain boots and these are amazing.

*MadamB*, thanks for the beautiful pics of the PFS. You brightened up my day and look forward to seeing more highlights from the flower show. Spring cannot come soon enough IMO. 

*MrsO*, do you have to go in to your office today? Please watch out as the roads are supposedly treacherous. Don't blame you for keeping your HAC indoors this winter. The name M for it is perennially cool. 

*FabF*, so nice that you had a day alone with DH, valuable time and well spent. I imagine that a frozen Niagara Falls was quite a site. Love your idea of buying an Aloha 90cm dip dye ~ go for it! It will bring you fond memories whenever you wear it. 

*Mindi*, your wit always makes me laugh, please do not change 

*kate*, how is your diet going? Stayed on mine all weekend but have hit a plateau and can't seem to go below a specific weight. Trying to stay positive about this and am certain my body is simply adjusting. Doesn't help that there is always chocolate in the house, and therefore in my mouth, too. BTW, my eldest DD took a hot yoga class this weekend and LOVED it. I have found a yoga studio nearby our house and am going to try it, since I can't drag myself to the gym these days.

*MASEML*, yesterday was THE perfect day for movies. The Theory of Everything is on my watch list and so is The Second Best Exotic Marigold Hotel, which DH and I will see next weekend. 

*biscuit*, how are your horses and you doing in this cold, snow and ice? Hope that all of your fur babies and you are doing well.

*MrsJDS*, have you been to H recently? What have you seen that you like?

Hope that everyone has a great Monday!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - I'm scrambling a bit this week as it is the week before we go away to Mexico.  DH and I travel a lot and when we travel, we travel lightly.  With kiddies, however, it is a different story.  I feel like I'm packing for a house move.  One of our nannies is moving in for the week while we are away to take care of our doggie.  I think she is looking forward to spending a week living in right in the city and being close to everything!


*Madam* - lovely photos.  I clicked on each on and it seemed like each new one was better than the last.  I liked the flower chair the most.  I have never been to our flower show and I should check it out when it is on this spring.


*Xiang* - love your Tosca Kelly.  Tosca is a beautiful colour.  Where have you been recently?  We haven't seen you around as much in the café as before.


*MASEML* - Sounds like you were also caught in the snow. Watching movies is a great way to spend a snow day!  I can't remember the last time I saw an adult movie.  DH and I are bringing DVDs on our trip of movies we want to watch but never have time to.  We go to bed really early - lights out by 10pm - in order to accommodate our morning workout regimen so movies at night are the first to go!


*Vigee* - believe it or not I have not been to H in about 3 weeks.  No plans to as well!  My SA just lets me know when something is in that I might want that won't hit the floor and would I like to check it out?  Hence the purchase of the Egee and rodeo recently.  I'm also waiting for my SA to contact me about a new bag, whenever it may arrive.  I'm actually going to check out Prada RTW later this week.  I have a long relationship with my Prada SA and like to purchase clothes from Prada (and definitely not their purses).  


Part 2 of post to follow ...


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi again.  I have to split up long posts out of fear I may lose my whole post!


*FabF* - a day away from the kiddies on a road trip is like a mini holiday!  Sounds like you had a wonderful time, based on your trip report!  Kudos to you on resisting a cheesecake extravaganza from the cheesecake factory!  I have only been there once, many years ago, and I remember having to take home a bit part of the cheesecake as it was so big!  BTW I didn't realize that two twillies almost cost as much as a 90cm.  Boo!  I'm done with scarves this season.  I will see what strikes my fancy this fall and will in all likelihood limit my purchasing to one CSGM.


*MrsO* - will you show before and after pics once you have completed the home spa?  I have to say, your pic of the HAC looked pretty good to begin with!  Between this and your insert you are so ready to bring your purse out once the weather warms up.


*Mindi* - yes, your sense of humour is great and well-needed when some threads derail.  I just tend to be a bystander instead of wading into the fray so I appreciate that you can jump in with grace and humour.


Hi to everyone else and I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Monday, ladies! I'm hanging out at home today with one DD who's recovering from a cold. So I guess we're both playing hooky, catching up on Princess Sofia movies and drinking homemade mango smoothies. 

I'm hoping to spend the afternoon packing for our trip coming up in less than 2 weeks. MrsJDS, I hear you about packing up the whole house. For us, I have to make sure the summer clothes are not too small for the girls already. They grow so fast and I have the feeling that they may have outgrown some items.

Vigee, forgot to mention yesterday that the image of you in curlers made me laugh out loud. Hope you finished your project for your DH. He should buy you another H item to thank you for all the work you had to do, and on the weekend too. Your craie belt looks very pretty.

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

I made it in to the office early today, a sick employee means I'm boss and delivery person today-not the most glamorous part of the job! The roads were awful but it's warmed up and the ice is melting. 

I have a ton of work to do and need to get focused but wanted to say hello!

MrsJDS, I did take before photos so I will definitely do a post for you!

Happy packing Fab and MrsJDS, I'm dreaming of a vacation. Now I think June because of my new big job. 

Will stop back later!


----------



## katekluet

FabF, this is for you...my Aloha DD...a beautiful design and how perfect to be a momento of your good times there


----------



## katekluet

Maseml, everyone else in cold country, we were saying how cold it is here today....50 degrees! Are we spoiled or what!
FabF, hope DD feels good soon, sounds very cozy there cuddling with her....and you and MrsJDS have warm Sunny times to look forward to very soon, hurray.
Ah Vigee, good question....I was really stop and go on the darn diet but I now have a good plan and have dedicated the month of March to the effort,,,,even gave up my evening glass of wine so you know I am serious...and when I feel hungry, I repeat the Vigee mantra...good, I am losing pounds and inches! It helps. 
XiangXiang, I d love your Brazil, wonderful colors and design.


----------



## chicinthecity777

hello, ladies! Sorry for being so quiet! Work has really taking a turbulent time right now! A lot of politics, yuk! Sometimes I feel like all I do is dealing with politics! And I haven't been all very well health wise. Nothing major but minor colds etc but it does take a lot of the energy out of you. 

*MrsJDS*, so I too am wondering who is it we are adding to the Ignore list! LOL! I did this before but I am too nosy to miss out all the drama and fun and I cleared the list! Give it all to me, baby!  

*MrsOwen, MrsJDS, Fabfashion, kate* thank you for your kind words on Ms Tosca and Brazil DD! 

*Fabfashion*, yes Ms Tosca is 28 and I have to say it doesn't hold too much. I normally put in silk'in compact wallet, small Muji make-up bag, mobile phone, keys, gloves, a small umbrella, eye glasses. I can squeeze a silk scarf in but a CSGM is pushing it. And seeing *kate*'s photo of the beautiful Aloha DD reminded me that I did like this design too. But the CWs just didn't work for me. 

*Vigee*, good to hear your Burberry boots are holding up well! Dare I say they came from previous years? Like all things, quality has definitely gone down. The ankle boots I ordered had a very visible flaw at the front of the left shoe and I just can't live with it. And part of the lining was in fabric rather than leather, which I don't care for either. Hence they had to go back. 

*Madam Bijoux*, what amazing photos! thanks for sharing! 

Hello *Mindi B*, *MASEML*!


----------



## chicinthecity777

*Fabfashion* and *MrsJDS*, you must be so excited about your upcoming vacations! I am so jealous! Soak up some sun on my behalf!


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> FabF, this is for you...my Aloha DD...a beautiful design and how perfect to be a momento of your good times there



Kate, this is so pretty!  Thanks for sharing. Have only seen a green one in person but I can't wear most green. This design will be a nice momento indeed.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Fabfashion* and *MrsJDS*, you must be so excited about your upcoming vacation! I am so jealous! Soak up some sun on my behalf!



Xiangxiang, I'm so done with this freezing cold, we can't leave soon enough. Hope you feel better soon. Nothing saps your energy like getting a cold, even a small one. Hope your weather is warming up. Sending happy hotpot Karma your way. 

BTW, I bought a foldable Burberry umbrella a few years ago. Love their coats and thought their umbrella must be pretty decent. Paid pretty penny for it and it broke during the first use. Not impressed. Dare not mentioned it to DH. He was with me when I bought it and raised his eyebrows and shook his head when he saw the price tag. His $30 Totes umbrella is over 10 years old and still going strong. Lesson learned.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> FabF, this is for you...my Aloha DD...a beautiful design and how perfect to be a momento of your good times there





xiangxiang0731 said:


> hello, ladies! Sorry for being so quiet! Work has really taking a turbulent time right now! A lot of politics, yuk! Sometimes I feel like all I do is dealing with politics! And I haven't been all very well health wise. Nothing major but minor colds etc but it does take a lot of the energy out of you.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, so I too am wondering who is it we are adding to the Ignore list! LOL! I did this before but I am too nosy to miss out all the drama and fun and I cleared the list! Give it all to me, baby!
> 
> *MrsOwen, MrsJDS, Fabfashion, kate* thank you for your kind words on Ms Tosca and Brazil DD!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, yes Ms Tosca is 28 and I have to say it doesn't hold too much. I normally put in silk'in compact wallet, small Muji make-up bag, mobile phone, keys, gloves, a small umbrella, eye glasses. I can squeeze a silk scarf in but a CSGM is pushing it. And seeing *kate*'s photo of the beautiful Aloha DD reminded me that I did like this design too. But the CWs just didn't work for me.
> 
> *Vigee*, good to hear your Burberry boots are holding up well! Dare I say they came from previous years? Like all things, quality has definitely gone down. The ankle boots I ordered had a very visible flaw at the front of the left shoe and I just can't live with it. And part of the lining was in fabric rather than leather, which I don't care for either. Hence they had to go back.
> 
> *Madam Bijoux*, what amazing photos! thanks for sharing!
> 
> Hello *Mindi B*, *MASEML*!



*kate*, love that blue Aloha DD. Wowza the color is simply amazing! Good for you regarding your diet, you will have great success in the month of March with your plan. Sounds like you are really dedicated, as am I with my routine. Have heard that it is really cold in Cali right now and yesterday there was so much rain! Stay warm and dry 

*xiangxiang*, you are absolutely right about my Burberry boots. They are from a previous year ~ maybe 5 years ago? I wouldn't be able to live with the Burberry ankle boots either in the condition you described. Hope that the office politics die down and you get a well deserved rest from all of that. 

*FabF* and *MrsJDS*, good luck with packing up the house. OMG, I so remember those days like it was yesterday. Even with a nanny or two or three, it still is a lot of work. My fingers are crossed that everything goes smoothly for both of you. *MrsJDS*, your relationship with your H SA sounds a lot like mine in the most positive way. *FabF*, hope that your DD feels better soon.

*MrsO*, sorry to hear that your delivery person called in today and is out of the office. You will sleep extra well tonight with all of the running around. Definitely am looking forward to before and after pics of your B40.

Hope that everyone is having a great Monday!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi again!  Kate - so envious of your 50 degree weather!  It is sunny today - perfect weather to absorb vitamin D the natural way - but we are still in the sub zero temperature zone. By the way giving up the wine is an easy (!) way to diet. Yay for March madness!  Wishing you good diet vibes this month. 

Xiangxiang - Heh heh I might get banned from here if I reveal my ignore list (!) but suffice it to say it is probably better if I ignore some individuals than feel the urge to reply LOL. I'm sorry to hear about the work drama and health issues that prevent you from popping into the cafe on a regular basis. I miss you here!

FabF - I'm impressed your husband can hold onto an umbrella for 10+ years!  Umbrellas seem to escape from our closet every so often. As do gloves ...


----------



## Suncatcher

Vigee - did you finish your project for DH?  Do you have anything that is still on your H wish list?  Love your new belts. I don't have enough courage to wear light colour belts but they look so chic!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Xiangxiang, I'm so done with this freezing cold, we can't leave soon enough. Hope you feel better soon. Nothing saps your energy like getting a cold, even a small one. Hope your weather is warming up. Sending happy hotpot Karma your way.
> 
> BTW, I bought a foldable Burberry umbrella a few years ago. Love their coats and thought their umbrella must be pretty decent. Paid pretty penny for it and it broke during the first use. Not impressed. Dare not mentioned it to DH. He was with me when I bought it and raised his eyebrows and shook his head when he saw the price tag. His $30 Totes umbrella is over 10 years old and still going strong. Lesson learned.



Thank you *Fabfashion*! Happy to receive hotpot karma any time! How was your hotpot? No, our weather turned colder! And very windy today! It's been freezing and I am considering wearing my down coat to work tomorrow! (I don't normally wear a down coat to work.) It's going to be pretty much like this for a next few days! 

I contemplated buying a Burberry umbrella years ago but I never took the plunge! LOL! My £8 umbrella from a pharmacy chain here lasted me over 10 years too!  I think Burberry's folded umbrellas aren't great but I think their long ones are still quite good. But I would never carry an umbrella which can't fit into my bag. So there.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *kate*, love that blue Aloha DD. Wowza the color is simply amazing! Good for you regarding your diet, you will have great success in the month of March with your plan. Sounds like you are really dedicated, as am I with my routine. Have heard that it is really cold in Cali right now and yesterday there was so much rain! Stay warm and dry
> 
> *xiangxiang*, you are absolutely right about my Burberry boots. They are from a previous year ~ maybe 5 years ago? I wouldn't be able to live with the Burberry ankle boots either in the condition you described. Hope that the office politics die down and you get a well deserved rest from all of that.
> 
> *FabF* and *MrsJDS*, good luck with packing up the house. OMG, I so remember those days like it was yesterday. Even with a nanny or two or three, it still is a lot of work. My fingers are crossed that everything goes smoothly for both of you. *MrsJDS*, your relationship with your H SA sounds a lot like mine in the most positive way. *FabF*, hope that your DD feels better soon.
> 
> *MrsO*, sorry to hear that your delivery person called in today and is out of the office. You will sleep extra well tonight with all of the running around. Definitely am looking forward to before and after pics of your B40.
> 
> Hope that everyone is having a great Monday!



*Vigee*, sweetie, thank you for your kind wishes! How is your project for your DH. I still smile thinking about you yelling at your DH with curlers in your hair!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Hi again!  Kate - so envious of your 50 degree weather!  It is sunny today - perfect weather to absorb vitamin D the natural way - but we are still in the sub zero temperature zone. By the way giving up the wine is an easy (!) way to diet. Yay for March madness!  Wishing you good diet vibes this month.
> 
> Xiangxiang - Heh heh I might get banned from here if I reveal my ignore list (!) but suffice it to say it is probably better if I ignore some individuals than feel the urge to reply LOL. I'm sorry to hear about the work drama and health issues that prevent you from popping into the cafe on a regular basis. I miss you here!
> 
> FabF - I'm impressed your husband can hold onto an umbrella for 10+ years!  Umbrellas seem to escape from our closet every so often. As do gloves ...



*MrsJDS*, my dear, I had to chuckle at your "ignore" list!  I have trained myself to not to reply to some and just enjoy the entertainment!  I missed you ladies in the cafe too! So much more fun chatting to you ladies than dealing with work "man-children"!  Unfortunately I work in a industry dominated by men!


----------



## Mindi B

Oooh, xiangxiang, is your brolly from Boots?  I love Boots.
MrsJDS, thank you for your kind comments and have a wonderful vacation!  DH and I are off for warmer climes next week, too, and this year I really feel the need for it.  We haven't had the amount of snow some areas have suffered, but the cold and precipitation have been pretty relentless.  Yuck.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Oooh, xiangxiang, is your brolly from Boots?  I love Boots.
> MrsJDS, thank you for your kind comments and have a wonderful vacation!  DH and I are off for warmer climes next week, too, and this year I really feel the need for it.  We haven't had the amount of snow some areas have suffered, but the cold and precipitation have been pretty relentless.  Yuck.



Yes *Mindi B*, it is Boots! They do those very small umbrellas and they are surprisingly durable and light weight!

Can't believe you are a fan of Boots!


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you sack of you had a fabulous weekend! Just when I thought Spring was coming (ahem yesterday), it snowed today. Good day for movies - we saw The Theory of Everything (well deserved Oscar) and Bridget Jones' Diary (well, I watched this one solo, SO had better things to do). Back to snow-  I think we received 5 inches of snow? This winter, I've lived in my Sorels and where I live, we do a lot of walking, so proper footwear is mandatory.
> 
> *Fabfashion*, You ladies are so great, thank you for being so welcoming
> 
> I think you said you went over for a day trip to Niagara Falls/Buffalo? The Falls must've been very very scenic! Did you go to Walden Galleria for your state side shopping? I used to love that mall, it's probably not as great as I remember though.
> 
> *MrsOwen* I don't blame you for keeping it inside until Spring! It's such a stunning bag, wouldn't want to risk any damage. Hopefully Spring will come soon!
> 
> Hi MindiB, Kate and Biscuit, nice to meet you. See you tomorrow!



MASEML, the view of the Falls was spectacular. I think they said on TV that the last time it was frozen like this was 70 years ago. Lots of visitors from all over. We did go to the Walden Galleria. It's another 1/2 hour drive from the Falls. We don't go every time but we made it a trip. They've added a new wing and new stores so shopping there is pretty good. Your movies watching sound relaxing. Haven't seen grown up movies in a long time.


----------



## Jadeite

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Jadeite! Nice to see you! Quotes are off for the whole site due to a software issue/change. If no one minds here's my bag again. Enjoy your time with your dogs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910975




MrsO that is divine, it's very easy to match. that pic makes me miss my own HAC.


----------



## MASEML

Happy Monday ladies!! How have you all been? I'm home from an uneventful day at work, I've been looking forward all day to catching up with all the posts that I missed. By the way, how do all of you remember everything? Is it bad that I took notes of everyone's day so that I don't miss anyone? :shame:

*Vigee*, Are you heading to a hot yoga class like your DD? I hope you enjoy yoga, it's actually a good workout! I've been practicing for almost a decade now. If you do a hot yoga, it's amazing how much you sweat. It's like losing 10 lbs of water weight. Let us know how you like yoga! 

*MrsJDS*, it's nice to be asleep by 10! I commend you and DH for waking up early to workout; I wish I had your motivation...What is your workout regimen? I used to go in the morning when the gym was 2 streets away but now it's 10 blocks away, and I'm a chicken walking by myself to the nearest gym when it's dark outside. We live in a very safe neighborhood, but still...I just need to get over it and get my butt to the gym! 

*Fabfashion*, how was your day of hooky with DD? Is she feeling better? Poor her, being sick is not fun and even worse as a parent to watch your child not be 100%. Hope she is getting better. Good thing is everyone will be healthy in time for your vacation to Hawaii! Woo hoo! 

*MrsOwen*, oh no, not fun to have two jobs today. Did you manage okay? You deserve a well rested evening, maybe a bubble bath or some wine, or both? 

*Kate*, wow, a balmy 50. Lucky lucky you!  Today, we reached 40 I think? I think if we hit 50 here, I'd see folks wearing short sleeves, absolutely not kidding either.  I'm hoping the snow melts but the weather forecast says more snow on Thursday. Re diets, have you heard of the Paleo diet? A coworker is on it and he loves it, he says he's never felt better and is easy to stay on track? Even whole foods has a section at the prepared foods section for those on paleo.  I'm thinking of trying a cleanse - never been on one, but im a little scared. 

*Xiangxiang*, oh no sick too? Hope you are feeling better! Never fun to be at work when sick and being around politicking. Like MindiB, I love Boots too! This may sound lame, but I look forward to a trip to Boots (and Waitrose) whenever I'm in London. Will have to pick up an umbrella next time, I usually get caught up in the facial wipes/beauty section. Where I come from originally, we used to have Boots and M&S but I think when I was a teenager, they were bought out, shut down or something. I'm hoping Boots makes a comeback globally one day. Walgreens, a big chain in the U.S., and Target carry some Boots products.  

*MindiB*, headed on vacation too! Lucky lucky you! Headed somewhere warm I hope? My next trip is around Memorial Day (woe is me, lol). Sigh, I'll live vicariously through you, FabFashion and MrsJDS!!

MadamB, hope you've had a wonderful start to the week! I just browsed your photos again, love those flowers. Also, love your avatar - is that what the picture on the left is called?


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you *Fabfashion*! Happy to receive hotpot karma any time! How was your hotpot? No, our weather turned colder! And very windy today! It's been freezing and I am considering wearing my down coat to work tomorrow! (I don't normally wear a down coat to work.) It's going to be pretty much like this for a next few days!
> 
> I contemplated buying a Burberry umbrella years ago but I never took the plunge! LOL! My £8 umbrella from a pharmacy chain here lasted me over 10 years too!  I think Burberry's folded umbrellas aren't great but I think their long ones are still quite good. But I would never carry an umbrella which can't fit into my bag. So there.



Xiangxiang, hot pot was great. Over stuffed myself resulting in food coma today. Could only tolerate light jam sandwich for lunch. 

Love Boots. Target in the U.S. started to carry some of Boots brand make up. It's fun to browse in that area. 

Hope it gets warmer where you are soon. Our temperature is rising to around freezing but I think we may be getting 4-5 cms of snow tomorrow afternoon.

Didn't know about the ignore button until now but this is someone who only figured out how to do multi-quotes just last month.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

More orchids frm the Philadelphia flower show:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

And more....very unusual markings....The last contestant was disqualified (not orchids).


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Our favorite boutique will not be selling these pressed flower purses.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

A sneak peek at that nice Mr. Christian Grey's Ban Island hideaway (50 shades of green)


----------



## Madam Bijoux

My dream car (the chickens will live in it when I'm not racing it on the Autobahn).


----------



## Suncatcher

Madam Bijoux said:


> More orchids frm the Philadelphia flower show:



The pic ending in 830 (the anemone coloured one) is WOW!


----------



## Suncatcher

Madam Bijoux said:


> And more....very unusual markings....The last contestant was disqualified (not orchids).



The pic ending in 841 is double wow!  Stunning!  The diamonds are nice too


----------



## Suncatcher

Madam Bijoux said:


> Our favorite boutique will not be selling these pressed flower purses.



Gorgeous works of art!  Thanks for sharing these pics, Madam!


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> More orchids frm the Philadelphia flower show:



Love cataleyas, my favorite.  Thanks for these pics. 

Now for the 50 shades of green hideaway, I can think of 50 things Mr Gray can do in there.


----------



## MSO13

good evening all!

I'm getting ready for bed, my day was not so bad-just a little hectic. Shop kitty has her dental follow up in the morning so she's home with me. I think I was annoying her with my vigorous buffing of my bag  It looks phenomenal. Hopefully I'll be able to take a few photos in natural light this week. I just polished all the hardware and added my horse hair tassel and the clochette. Still trying to figure out the best way to style these. 

Madam B, thank you for the beautiful orchid photos. Flowers are really the ultimate in color inspiration. I wish DH would go for brighter paint colors, I could totally paint our powder room Anemone. I think instead I'm going to do a photographic floral wallpaper. 

In diet news, I don't think I shared that I'm going back to low carb for at least March. I'm not seeing much progress despite tracking and I think it comes down to food choices. I've always been very successful when I moderate carbs and avoid sugar. My first challenge, a last minute dinner out with DH and a friend. Normally I would have a burger as this place has gluten free buns (so unusual) but I had chicken breast and green veggies. Not as much fun but a huge step in the right direction for me. 

I'm too sleepy to reply to everyone but I did try to keep up with the thread today! I learn so much from everyone. See you guys tomorrow!


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML, my DD is much better. Thanks for asking. It seems little kiddies are a lot more hardy. She was playing all day long. If it were me, I'd probably be sleeping all day. 

MrsO, glad your day wasn't too stressful. Hope Shop Kitty's check up goes all A-OK tomorrow. 

As for my Fitbit, I kind of fell off the rail last week when it was super cold and I just couldn't get motivated. I've cut back my chocolate intake but just can't seem to shake any pounds off. I don't drink a lot of wine so can't save colories there. I feel stronger overall though ever since I started walking more. With our vacation around the corner, it's going to be tough to 'not' gain any weight while I'm away. So my goal is to not gain any on the trip so I don't have more to work off afterwards. My weakness is cocktail drinks--margaritas, mojitos, pina coladas that are loaded with colories. I love these in hot weather. Oh-o.


----------



## dharma

Madam Bijoux said:


> My dream car (the chickens will live in it when I'm not racing it on the Autobahn).



Thank you for the flower show pics, Madame B! The orchids are amazing!

Fabfashion, I am obsessed with my fitbit since getting one for Christmas. I got the wrist model which is a little annoying but I'm used to it now. My GF laughed at it and said my CDC's are embarrassed to be seen with it I haven't been able to figure out the dashboard but I enjoy watching the steps add up. I jump every time the goal vibrations go off like I'm being electrocuted, lol.

Ms.O I'm very excited to see your HAC pics after your spa, I hope that you can post them. Did the color change at all?


----------



## Mindi B

xiangxiang, I am a shameless Anglophile.  I love all (well, most) things British!
I am sooooo tired of winter.  Snow and then freezing rain and then rain here tonight, rain all day tomorrow, and then a significant snowstorm warning for Thursday!  I will just have to keep revisiting Madam's flower show photos.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Madam Bijoux said:


> And more....very unusual markings....The last contestant was disqualified (not orchids).



Happy Tuesday, ladies!

*MadamB*, the orchids and the bling are beautiful Perfect pics to wake-up to this Tuesday morning. 

*Ladies*, yes, my project is almost complete, only three more hours putting together a few final presentations to the Board of Directors. At that point there will be no more yelling sans make-up and with curlers. My DH is at the office today, so he will escape my ire. 

*FabF*, *MrsJDS* and *Mindi*, you are all escaping the cold at the same time! *Mindi*, where are you off to? Think that I might get a hot stone massage tomorrow and pretend that I am some place tropical. We are supposed to get more rain/snow/sleet this afternoon and Thursday. This weather is crazy.  

*MrsO*, glad that yesterday went well for you and good luck with shop kitty's dental appointment today. Low carbs and no sugar works for me too as far as a diet goes. That and counting calories with a food diary. Funny how much I eat without being fully aware of the calories consumed. 

*kate*, my hot yoga is all planned and now just need the weather to cooperate as my DH drives my BMW SUV to the office in bad weather. Fingers crossed that I will have my car back tomorrow and can attend a class. How was your diet yesterday? 

Hope that everyone has a good day.


----------



## katekluet

Madame Bijoux, the flower show is just spectacular...I am sorry I never attended when we lived on the east coast. Thanks for sharing all the photos
Mrs. O, so happy that your bag is looking great! I agree, no sugar and low carbs work for me. And since I went public in our cafe about my March diet plan, more incentive to stick with the diet. Trying to actually keep the social calendar quiet for March to avoid temptation, have a plan for the one event we have to attend. Vigee,i already lost a bit, hurray.
Vigee, hot yoga sounds challenging...I am back to most of my yoga classes and can add in the strengthening classes in another month. The exercise really helps the diet.
FabF, glad DD  is well now...you sound soooo ready for warm sunshine and beach time!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## etoile de mer

Popping in with a quick hello! 
My sympathies to all dealing with incredibly cold temps, and so much snow!
We've been surrounded by pink lately, here are some early spring pics

* Saucer Magnolia blossoms. I wrested some gnarled branches from our tree, into a somewhat presentable arrangement. Like working a puzzle!
* An early blooming rose from our yard. Love the pink blush!
* A recent sunset. Lately, we've frequently had gorgeous skies, both dawn and dusk.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> MASEML, my DD is much better. Thanks for asking. It seems little kiddies are a lot more hardy. She was playing all day long. If it were me, I'd probably be sleeping all day.
> 
> MrsO, glad your day wasn't too stressful. Hope Shop Kitty's check up goes all A-OK tomorrow.
> 
> As for my Fitbit, I kind of fell off the rail last week when it was super cold and I just couldn't get motivated. I've cut back my chocolate intake but just can't seem to shake any pounds off. I don't drink a lot of wine so can't save colories there. I feel stronger overall though ever since I started walking more. With our vacation around the corner, it's going to be tough to 'not' gain any weight while I'm away. So my goal is to not gain any on the trip so I don't have more to work off afterwards. My weakness is cocktail drinks--margaritas, mojitos, pina coladas that are loaded with colories. I love these in hot weather. Oh-o.




Hi Fab, glad DD is feeling better. She probably had a blast staying home with you! I would be sleeping too! I hear you on the cold impacting activities, I need to get some steps in the morning because when I'm at my desk I swear the Fitbit is counting negative steps!

I love those tropical drinks too, maybe just one a day as something to look forward to? You are on vacation after all &#128522;


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Thank you for the flower show pics, Madame B! The orchids are amazing!
> 
> Fabfashion, I am obsessed with my fitbit since getting one for Christmas. I got the wrist model which is a little annoying but I'm used to it now. My GF laughed at it and said my CDC's are embarrassed to be seen with it I haven't been able to figure out the dashboard but I enjoy watching the steps add up. I jump every time the goal vibrations go off like I'm being electrocuted, lol.
> 
> Ms.O I'm very excited to see your HAC pics after your spa, I hope that you can post them. Did the color change at all?



I've worn my fitbit for several years now, I have the One because I didn't want to wear it on my wrist. PM me if you have any questions about the dashboard, I've got it down after all this time.

Will try for daylight photos of my bag on Thursday when I think I'll be home on yet another snow day :rain:


----------



## MSO13

etoile de mer said:


> Popping in with a quick hello!
> My sympathies to all dealing with incredibly cold temps, and so much snow!
> We've been surrounded by pink lately, here are some early spring pics
> 
> * Saucer Magnolia blossoms. I wrested some gnarled branches from our tree, into a somewhat presentable arrangement. Like working a puzzle!
> * An early blooming rose from our yard. Love the pink blush!
> * A recent sunset. Lately, we've frequently had gorgeous skies, both dawn and dusk.



A definite bright spot today Etoile! Thank you for sharing, we got 1.5 inches of ice/slush for the commute home. Spring can't come soon enough!


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> MASEML, my DD is much better. Thanks for asking. It seems little kiddies are a lot more hardy. She was playing all day long. If it were me, I'd probably be sleeping all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good, glad to hear DD is feeling better. Must've been so fun to play hooky! Agree, I'd be sleeping - nothing better than laying in bed and doing nothing. Hope you had a good day!
Click to expand...


----------



## MSO13

Hi everyone!

Shop kitty got the all clear today, she's healing nicely and ready to start trying dry food again. Her smile is really funny now, she's got only one lower canine/fang left! 

*Vigee,* did you make it to yoga before the bad weather? What a mess for the commute home! Hope you got your project wrapped up. 

*Mindi,* did I miss it? Where are you traveling to, someplace warm I sincerely hope!

Managed another low carb day and I have a meeting with the clients for my big new job tomorrow. Kimonos shawl and my graphite CDC for some H polish, these are the type of clients that can appreciate it as long as it's understated I suspect. Was told that one of their favorite colors is Orange 

What's everyone else up to?


----------



## Fabfashion

Good evening, ladies! How was everyone's day? I had a wonderful lunch at a new to me restaurant with a very sweet friend who not only has a fabulous style but is also an H affectionado. It was especially nice to be able to chat about H and things while munching yummy lobster roll. While some of my friends appreciate H, we mostly chat about kids, work, vacation, movies, etc. 

I think I have more than enough of this cold. We had wet snow and icy rain all afternoon and I won't bore you with how long it took me to drive 10 miles. I'm starting my vacation early--at least in my head. Lol. MrsO, love the one drink per day idea. I think I'll have one now please.  Glad to hear that Shop Kitty got an all clear from the vet. She must be so happy now. 

Dharma, I followed MrsO's advice and got the Fitbit One. Sometimes if I get close to 10k steps at night, I started jogging really fast in place or around my bedroom. It's quite hilarious. 

Vigee, biscuit, Mindi, MrsO, MrsJDS, hope the weather warms up for you soon. 

Etoile, lovely pics. Thanks for sharing. So envious that spring has arrived for you already. 

MASEML, I was playing hooky too much yesterday that I didn't start packing as I'd hope. Must do so this weekend or we'll be going with the clothes on our backs. It's strange how little people need so much clothes. 

Hi xiangxiang, Jadeite, Madam, Maedi, Kate and everyone.


----------



## dharma

Good morning everyone and thank you for the lovely welcome! It's a rare occasion when a client cancels  work for the day but that's what has happened today. So I find myself with some much needed time to run  long overdue errands, and for paperwork. My fur babies will appreciate having me home, the dreary days are getting to them as well and they really miss our long walks. 

*Fabfashion Mrs.O* thank you for the fitbit  advice, I might try the One in the summer when short sleeves will make the wrist band more noticeable. I originally opted for the wrist model because I'm so forgetful, I thought I would never keep the One with me. I didn't even think about clipping to my bra, I guess because the accommodations are not so large  I may PM for you advice on the dashboard when I am ready to tackle a new computer skill. For now I'm just happy that I make the goal, my fitbit is either faulty or I'm manic, but I usually average around 18,000 steps.

*Fabfashion* sounds like a lovely lunch with your friend, it is very nice to share "H Geekness" with someone who understands. That's why I love meet ups so much. I have one GF who just started getting into the brand but most of my friends are not.

*Etoile de Mer* what gorgeous flowers! I love that shade of creamy pink that you can only find in nature, it's so delicate. Thank you for brightening the day!

*Kate* congratulations on sticking to your diet plan! I also find the white things to be the worst...white flour , white sugar, white rice, and dairy. Without those it's easy to keep off weight. Not so easy to live without them though. 

*Vigee* hope you are able to get to your yoga class, it sounds fun!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Wednesday, everyone. 

Just a quick hi before running to a series of meetings today.

Dharma, Tory Burch has a line of jewelry for Fitbit. I was looking at it the other day. How about one of these to coordinate with your Clic Clac? http://www.toryburch.com/tory-burch-fitbit/ Edit: after reading the reviews, it seems some of these pieces are not very sturdy.

MrsO, hope your meeting with your clients for the big project goes spectacular today. Sending you lots of positive orange vibes. 

Vigee, have you finished your project? We missed you here on the cafe.

xiangxiang, hope your man-children are under control. Sometimes they just need to go sit in the corner and have a time out. Whatever happened to your fireplace and Mr Fizzie?

Jadeite, hope your trip back to your work country was quick and uneventful. Lots of flights were cancelled here yesterday due to the weather. 

MrsJDS, are you all packed for your trip? I'm looking at a babysitting/camp services in Waikiki so DH and I can have a bit of time to ourselves some afternoons/evenings. 

Mindi, when are you heading out on your vacation? 

Hi to everyone.  Will pop by later.


----------



## Mindi B

Hi, all!  We leave Saturday, Fabf, and after an anticipated eight inches of snow tomorrow, I will be more than ready (We are going to a tropical locale)!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies of the cafe!

Wowza, more sleet/snow/rain yesterday afternoon and looks like tomorrow is another snowstorm, too. My days is Los Angeles seem like a dream, the weather since I have been home  has been crazy.

Yes, I finished the project yesterday and went to semi-hot (warm) yoga this morning at a local studio that is merely a mile from our house. I liked it and my goal is to try a few classes at a fitness club nearby and explore my options before signing up for an annual membership at the yoga studio or the fitness club. 

*Mindi*, Spill!! Where are you going? If it is top secret, I totally get that and will not intrude on your privacy. You mentioned a tropical location ~ which do you prefer the swimming pool or the beach?

*MrsJDS*, you leave in less than a week for your vacation in Mexico. Are you packed and ready to go?

*MrsO*, how did you fare in the commute yesterday? DH left the office as soon as the snow started and told everyone to go home. Thank goodness that he was driving my BMW SUV as it is great in this bad weather. We briefly lost power this morning and I used that as an opportunity to do a Starbucks run at 6am. Also, congrats on staying on your high protein diet. 

*FabF,* glad that your DD feels better and you are probably organizing for your trip to Hawaii. How long will you be gone? Hopefully, there will be wifi so that you can check in at the cafe once in awhile and tell us about your H and other Hawaiian adventures. Hope that your meetings today went well. 

*dharma*, how nice that you are home today with your fur babies. Isn't it great when meetings are cancelled? Had one conference call today that was cancelled at the last minute and thank goodness because the time really got away from me this morning. 

*MASEML*, love to stay in bed and do nothing! My bad. Glad to have a partner in crime.

*etoile*, good to see you here again! Thanks for the beautiful pics, especially the first Magnolia from your tree. Gorgeous!

So, FedEx has tried TWICE to deliver my new H rose gold hardware buckle to our home with a signature required and twice has left messages that no-one heard him ring the front doorbell and knock. We were home and didn't hear him. I have called FedEx and left a message on the front door stating that we are home, but still no package delivered. This is getting very frustrating! Has anyone had this experience?


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Not top secret, Vigee--my life hardly warrants that--just that I tend to prefer to keep some stuff off the Intranetz.  I am very blonde and light-skinned and so I am neither a beach nor a pool person, really (plus nobody needs to see me in a bikini!), but we have a villa with a wee private pool that is right on the beach, so I can enjoy both at the same time, with the shade of our residence just steps away.  DH is from Norwegian stock and is even more fair than I, so this is a necessary arrangement!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  Not top secret, Vigee--my life hardly warrants that--just that I tend to prefer to keep some stuff off the Intranetz.  I am very blonde and light-skinned and so I am neither a beach nor a pool person, really (plus nobody needs to see me in a bikini!), but we have a villa with a wee private pool that is right on the beach, so I can enjoy both at the same time, with the shade of our residence just steps away.  DH is from Norwegian stock and is even more fair than I, so this is a necessary arrangement!



*Mindi*, it sounds delightful ~ you have the pool and the beach. Hope that you have a wonderful time and completely understand your desire to keep some things off the internet. Have a drink for me while you are away. Cheers!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, lovely Vigee!  First I have to get through the temperature plunge and snow tomorrow. . . Blech.  But then, hopefully, a reward!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  Sounds like quite a few of you have been experiencing some wonky weather!  Bring on winter holidays - yay!  


*Vigee* - congrats on finishing the project and on getting to a warm yoga class!  Not so great news about FedEx.  I have experienced this before, but not with H.  Drives me nuts.  We have been having a problem with our mailman (or mail sorter) who gives us mail, on a regular basis, for a house that is on a different street but has the street number as us.  I can't stand mediocrity and our experiences exemplify mediocre behaviour!  I hope you get yours sorted out soon and that you can do a reveal.


*Mindi* - sounds like you are going somewhere fabulous and your vacation setup is very similar to ours!  Hope you have a wonderful break and don't forget your sunscreen! 


*FabF* - your lunch adds up to perfection!  That is: great friend + lobster roll + convos about H = perfection!  I think your idea about finding a camp for your DDs while on holidays is fabulous.  Especially if you can find a camp with "local" kids.  Gives your kids a different perspective too.  DH and I talk about doing a trip to Europe where we rent a villa and then put the kids in a local camp.  Would only work in France I think as DS speaks French.


*MrsO* - So glad to hear that shop kitty is doing better!  She must look so cute now, with her one lower fang left!  I hear you about being cautious about what H items one can wear at times.  I was at a lunch today where I wore my K purposely because it would have been totally under the radar in the crowd I was with.  


*Etoile* - thanks for the lovely photos!  Between you and Madam, we have a bright spot of spring in the café! 


*Dharma* - did you say 18k steps?!?  That is a lot!  There was a lot of chatter after New Years about the Fitbit and I almost got one then.  But then I realized that I have no wrists left.  My left wrist has a series of stacking and permanent non-H bracelets and my watch.  My right wrist is reserved for H cuffs and bracelets.  Don't know how the Fitbit would fit into the mix!


Hope everyone is having a nice hump day!  We had a day of warm (that is, above freezing) weather but are now going to descend into inhumane cold weather tonight.  A good night to stay in!


Ciao all!


----------



## MASEML

Hi everyone!! 

Quick check in to see how everyone is. 

What is fitbit? I feel like it's a gadget I need - especially if it's stylish?! 

So, it snowed where I am last night, it rained this morning and we are forecasted for more snow tonight. On the bright side, it's 41F here! 

Hope you ladies will have a funner (love that fake word, taken from Legally Blonde) evening than I.  We have family coming from london tomorrow so means cleaning and tidying up our spare room (ahem, my wardrobe). Can't they live out of suitcases?!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

My big meeting went very well, I think its going to be a lot of fun and certainly one of my biggest challenges to date but Im sure we can ace it. 

As if she has radar for when I score big projects (maybe she reads here?) my SA emailed with a Craie Jige for me but I think I need to pass. I could totally get DH to believe that a clutch is not technically a bag but I just think Ill ruin a very light color. I want a casual clutch I can throw on a table and I dont think this is the color for that. Im still hoping shell come through with some of my CDC wishlist. I really want to stick to my list for now after scooping up my HAC. Does anyone tell their SA about their vintage finds? I cant tell if they see it as a missed opportunity to sell me other stuff but lets face it, they dont exactly have a supply to keep everyone shopping with them constantly. Thoughts? 

*Fab,* how was your busy day of meetings? How is packing going? 

*Mindi,* Ill be daydreaming of your tropical villa while we shovel tomorrow. Man, Ive had about enough of this winter. I know its not the worst but it surely feels like every other day theres terrible weather. Were hoping to manage a stay-cation and check into a fabulous hotel in our city for a night or two but I dont want to walk around in the snow! Hope youre able to leave on time and have a wonderful trip!

*Dharma,* glad you got to spend some time with your fur babies. Im looking forward to a snow day tomorrow home with all our cats. Shop kitty came home for the next few days as I always worry we wont be able to get to the studio to feed her. Shes had a bunch of vacations this winter! I will definitely post some bag photos tomorrow so stay tuned!

*Vigee,* glad you got work wrapped up and sorry you lost power! Last year, we lost a tree in the ice storm and had no power for 3 days which was not fun. Im not cut out for roughing it as a city kid. I moved to what must be one of the only pockets on the planet that has no close/convenient Starbucks so its a rare treat for me. I got a home espresso machine and make myself delicious Americanos with locally roasted beans. Its funny you mention the Fed Ex delays, weve had this issue in my studio building and then just yesterday I heard a story on the radio about how because all the trucks are outfitted with so many trackers/sensors to squeeze out every possible second from the drivers time by monitoring every move they make, the drivers arent even waiting for someone to answer the door so they dont get in trouble for delays. Sorry theyre not doing their job for you, its such a pain. We had a mailman who would come deliver packages to an office building at 9PM and then wonder why no one was there??

*MrsJDS,* hope you had a lovely lunch and Im sure you looked smashing with your Kelly! I understand about the Fitbit on the wrist so I have the clip on One version which is more discreet. Shop Kitty doesnt smile much so I dont get to see the fang unless she yawns but its super cute. 

*Maseml*, Fitbit is a fitness tracker and motivational device. It tracks steps and activity and approximates your calorie burn for the day. If youre trying to lose weight as I am, you just move a bit more, eat less than you burn and you do lose weight. For me its been slow and thats likely more due to stress and accuracy with my food tracking but last year I lost and kept off 25lbs and aim to do the same again this year which is my overall goal. 

Hello Etoile, Madam B, Kate and Biscuit!

Im sure Ill spend far too much time here tomorrow as my productivity at home takes a total nosedive.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hello everyone, and be safe:  Waiting for Snowmageddon to hit tonight.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Thursday, ladies. 

Was doing a 5am Starbucks run this morning for DH and myself and watched the sleet change to snow before my eyes. And my tires. Luckily there were very few cars on the roads and my only fear was driving up the steep hill to our driveway. Now my DH, my little fur baby Coco and I are all tucked in for the Snow Monster to hit today. Have lost track of the weather predictions, last I heard it was 4-10 inches of snow. 

*MASEML*, your post made me laugh. Don't you love it when relatives visit? Hope that everything goes well. How long are they staying?

*MrsO*, we will probably be at the cafe all day because of our bad weather. Totally agree with you about the Craie Jige clutch, this will not be a casual throw on the table type of bag, especially due to the color. Funny enough, my SA emailed me last night about a Flamingo Party 90cm in a pretty CW. The problems is that I have plenty of 90cm silks in every imaginable CW and don't really need it. Hate saying NO to my SA but there are many other items higher up on my H WL. Ugh. Hate saying no to her because she tries so hard to please me and always picks out the most incredible H items. 

*MrsJDS*, your mail delivery sounds infuriating. Sounds like we both are perfectionists ~ a blessing and a curse. Have a low tolerance towards mediocracy in general.

*Mindi*, hope this snow storm does not mess up your flight schedule! Enjoy your vacation!

*MadamB*, we missed Snowmageddon last night but it is here now, at least where I live. Need to get a fire going in our fireplace ~  bringing up wood from the garage can be my work-out for the day  Have you been back to the Philadelphia Flower Show?

Also, that semi-hot yoga yesterday definitely left me with sore muscles today. Very happy about this as it means that I had a good work-out. 

*FabF*, *xiangxiang*, *kate*, *biscuit*, and *etoile*


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hello ladies, quickly pop in to say "hi" before I dive into another conference call in 4 mins time.

Surprised to hear many Boots fans overseas! I really like their own Botanics line.


----------



## MASEML

Morning ladies! Popping in to say hi! 

*vigee*, they are in town for 12 days; they haven't been over in a year and a half so I can't really complain that my clothes, shoes and bags are displaced. I'm looking at my bedside table, I have 4 boxes of shoes hiding underneath and 2 pairs of boots hiding behind a chair! 

I'm so glad you enjoyed hot yoga!! Will you try it again? It sort of becomes addictive.

*Xiangxiang*, hope your conf call is going well, as I'd your day! Just to continue the love for Boots, I'll have to look for the Botanics next, I've tried no7 (is that what it's called?) or more likely, anything that is on offer. My suitcase coming home is always full of Boots items, Robinsons, and Dairy Milk. At the local british shop here, we once spent $22 on a small bag of twiglets, a small bag of walkers, a crunchie bar and something else. How do they get away with that? 

*MrsO* ahh that is fitbit! It sounds like a great tool to help with monitor fitness. I would like to exercise more so this machine would motivate me (after seeing how little I walk). Can you sync it up to your computer? Thanks for the info! 

Hi FabF, Mindi, MrsJDS, MadamB, Biscuit, Etoile, and everyone else. I'm planning to visit H today to see if I can spend my store credit!


----------



## MASEML

MrsO- congrats on your weight loss too!! The most important thing I forgot to mention!


----------



## dharma

Morning everyone! Snow is just starting to come and there's no school so I think DD and I will have a fun snow day. It's rare these days that we are off together. I'm thinking a walk in the snow will be amazing, especially if it ends with hot chocolate. We might head to the Flower Show for a  nice contrast to the weather outside and she's been wanting to go to sephora for eyeliner. If I stay inside, I will go crazy.  My neighbors and I will most likely have a shoveling party later

*Vigee* , I am also watching rain turn to snow at this very moment. It was odd to wake up to school cancelation notice with no snow outside, but I guess it's going to come fast and furious now. A fire sounds great, I think I'll do the same 

*MrsJDS* haha, yes I did say 18K. It doesn't seem like a lot to me, my job does not involve a desk and I live in a walking city, so it's just normal to me.  I got the fitbit because I wanted to really see if I led an "active" or "sedentary" life, As I get older, I want to keep an eye on things. Yesterday was a day off with paperwork and driving to a few errands and I only hit 8k at bedtime, so I marched in place till 10k. I could easily see how very minor lifestyle changes greatly affect activity levels.

*MrsO*, your shop kitty is a queen! She must love her little ventures to your home. I adore cats but DH is deathly allergic so it's pups for us. Throughout our pet owning lifetime, I keep selecting the most cat like dogs I can find.  I think I would avoid a craie clutch although it sounds beautiful. I have owned two very light colored swift bags and they have held up perfectly, but clutches are placed down quite a bit and you never know what will happen. It's never a luxury to own a bag you need to worry about.

*Mindi* Safe travels!! I would love to head somewhere warm soon! 

*MASEML*, enjoy your visit!

Has anyone been watching the Fall 15 fashion shows? The Dries Van Noten show yesterday floored me. I just started to think about which of his Spring pieces to buy and now I can't wait until Fall. I am happy I'm not wanting too much from H right now and my first love of fashion is starting to rear it's head!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> *Xiangxiang*, hope your conf call is going well, as I'd your day! Just to continue the love for Boots, I'll have to look for the Botanics next, I've tried no7 (is that what it's called?) or more likely, anything that is on offer. My suitcase coming home is always full of Boots items, Robinsons, and Dairy Milk. At the local british shop here, we once spent $22 on a small bag of twiglets, a small bag of walkers, a crunchie bar and something else. How do they get away with that?



*MASEML*, wow $22 for those? But I love twiglets! They are great with a pint of beer! 

Botanics is a skin / body care line in association with Kew gardens to play on plant extract etc. I love the body products from them.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Thursday, ladies.  Another busy day here but at least no snow, although I could have used a snow day.

Vigee, hope Fedex re-deliver your package soon. It'd be such a nice present on a snow-in day. I read on another thread that sometimes Fedex will not re-deliver because H is a high value item and it gets sent back. I truly hope that doesn't happen to you and you get to enjoy your new treasure soon. And, pics please. 

MrsO, glad all went well with your meeting. Shop Kitty must be in Kitty's heaven getting to stay home with you. How are the other kitties reacting?

xiangxiang, we used to have Boots stores here but closed down in the late 80s I think. We used to have M&S but they're long gone too. Then they opened Harrods at the new airport terminal but because we don't get the same kind of traffic like LAX or JFK, that closed down too. 

MrsJDS, you must be rearing to go on your holidays. Are you all packed? 

Dharma, I'd love to go shopping at Sephora with my DDs one day. They did follow me to S a couple of times when we were on vacation but I had to keep an eye out or one will start painting her nails or put a lipstick on. They're only 4 1/2. Lol. 

MASEML, enjoy your family visit. I know it can be a lot of work getting things ready but soon they'll be gone and you'll wonder what happened to all the time. 

Mindi, your trip sounds delightful. I love going to the seaside but I'm neither a beach nor a pool person. I get burned easily and get these nasty little sun spots all over my cheeks. I enjoy watching the waves from my balcony or under a very big umbrella sipping margaritas. 

Madam, any more pics from the flower show? We could use some of those spring blooms here.

Hi etoile, Kate, biscuit and everyone! Enjoy your day!


----------



## MSO13

Hi everyone, 

I'm taking a break to share some bag photos. I just posted before and after photos to Docride's thread, link here. I don't want to jam up the cafe with anything other than beauty shots 

For you ladies who asked, the treatment did not change the color or texture. I didn't do the recommended last coat of Blackrock after 2 Blackrock/2Obenauf which is to add shine because I prefer the more subtle shine of the Chamonix. It's now totally water repellant, I was brave enough to test it and water beads right up. The few scuffs were greatly improved, the corners look a billion times better. 

Here's two pretty photos for you guys! Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

A quick escape from Snowmageddon:  these pics are from The Butterfly Experience at the flower show.  The Q tips were soaked in sugar water, which they like to eat.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I can only post 1 pic at a time with the iPhone.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

They were all hungry.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Another


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This guy was hungry.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Last one.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm taking a break to share some bag photos. I just posted before and after photos to Docride's thread, link here. I don't want to jam up the cafe with anything other than beauty shots
> 
> For you ladies who asked, the treatment did not change the color or texture. I didn't do the recommended last coat of Blackrock after 2 Blackrock/2Obenauf which is to add shine because I prefer the more subtle shine of the Chamonix. It's now totally water repellant, I was brave enough to test it and water beads right up. The few scuffs were greatly improved, the corners look a billion times better.
> 
> Here's two pretty photos for you guys! Hope everyone is having a great day!



Beautiful cat!


----------



## katekluet

My Roulis....love the short or long strap option


----------



## katekluet

My BV wallet turns out to be a perfect match


----------



## katekluet

Mrs O, your new bag is just spectacular and looks in great condition.l.llove the tassel too, it suits it so well. And congrats on your big new project. 
FabF, I laughed at your little girls trying Sephora items out..you are teaching them beauty secrets already...
Dharma, agree on the white food dangers to a diet, low carbs really help me lose. So far, so good here.
Vigee, did your belt arrive yet? Well done to get to warm yoga....sounds like it was a good workout.
xiangXiang, hope work settling down, the politics are the worst part of a job I think
MadameB, really enjoyed the beautiful butterfly photos....wow, up close experiences
.Mindi, MrsJDS a, FabF, wishing each of your lots of sunshine in your warm places and a lovely trip.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

katekluet said:


> My Roulis....love the short or long strap option



This is a gorgeous bag.  Have never seen the interior.  Is it similar to the Constance with the divider in the middle ?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Oh my *Vigee* - Stay warm and toasty at home. Play with your H goodies and send us some tempting shots.  I guess you must be tired of this very long winter !! Sun is shining in the 50s here in my part of the world.  I'll take anything but rain.




VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Thursday, ladies.
> 
> Was doing a 5am Starbucks run this morning for DH and myself and watched the sleet change to snow before my eyes. And my tires. Luckily there were very few cars on the roads and my only fear was driving up the steep hill to our driveway. Now my DH, my little fur baby Coco and I are all tucked in for the Snow Monster to hit today. Have lost track of the weather predictions, last I heard it was 4-10 inches of snow.
> 
> *MASEML*, your post made me laugh. Don't you love it when relatives visit? Hope that everything goes well. How long are they staying?
> 
> *MrsO*, we will probably be at the cafe all day because of our bad weather. Totally agree with you about the Craie Jige clutch, this will not be a casual throw on the table type of bag, especially due to the color. Funny enough, my SA emailed me last night about a Flamingo Party 90cm in a pretty CW. The problems is that I have plenty of 90cm silks in every imaginable CW and don't really need it. Hate saying NO to my SA but there are many other items higher up on my H WL. Ugh. Hate saying no to her because she tries so hard to please me and always picks out the most incredible H items.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, your mail delivery sounds infuriating. Sounds like we both are perfectionists ~ a blessing and a curse. Have a low tolerance towards mediocracy in general.
> 
> *Mindi*, hope this snow storm does not mess up your flight schedule! Enjoy your vacation!
> 
> *MadamB*, we missed Snowmageddon last night but it is here now, at least where I live. Need to get a fire going in our fireplace ~  bringing up wood from the garage can be my work-out for the day  Have you been back to the Philadelphia Flower Show?
> 
> Also, that semi-hot yoga yesterday definitely left me with sore muscles today. Very happy about this as it means that I had a good work-out.
> 
> *FabF*, *xiangxiang*, *kate*, *biscuit*, and *etoile*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm taking a break to share some bag photos. I just posted before and after photos to Docride's thread, link here. I don't want to jam up the cafe with anything other than beauty shots
> 
> For you ladies who asked, the treatment did not change the color or texture. I didn't do the recommended last coat of Blackrock after 2 Blackrock/2Obenauf which is to add shine because I prefer the more subtle shine of the Chamonix. It's now totally water repellant, I was brave enough to test it and water beads right up. The few scuffs were greatly improved, the corners look a billion times better.
> 
> Here's two pretty photos for you guys! Hope everyone is having a great day!



Great job Mrs.Owen.  I used the same product on my Epsom B and it really cleaned out a lot of light scratches.  It is a rich product so I've to rub hard to make it even.  Nevertheless, the Epsom has softened with the product and I just love it.  Like you said, a third layer may add too much shine but I figure the water repellent feature will fit the rainy weather in my part of the world.

Your Kitty seems to like your new bag too.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

chkpfbeliever said:


> Oh my *Vigee* - Stay warm and toasty at home. Play with your H goodies and send us some tempting shots.  I guess you must be tired of this very long winter !! Sun is shining in the 50s here in my part of the world.  I'll take anything but rain.



Hi, Chkpfbeliever.  I couldn't get back to the show today because the train service was suspended.  I posted some butterfly pics that I took yesterday


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Chkpfbeliever.  I couldn't get back to the show today because the train service was suspended.  I posted some butterfly pics that I took yesterday



Just saw your butterflies. Wow, what an experience to feed them and have them landed on your palm.  I noticed that one of them have wing damage !!  We don't have exotic colors like this here but there is always a light yellow one that visits my garden in the Summer.  I've named her Jaune after H colors.  Thanks for posting all the beautiful pics. Hard to imagine the wintry conditions in your area.  Stay warm.


----------



## katekluet

chkpfbeliever said:


> This is a gorgeous bag.  Have never seen the interior.  Is it similar to the Constance with the divider in the middle ?



Here is a photo for you, two larger compartments, one has my wallet, and a thin middle compartment....plus an exterior pocket on the back of the bag.


----------



## katekluet

Last photo, I promise....exterior pocket


----------



## LOUKPEACH

katekluet said:


> My BV wallet turns out to be a perfect match


Beautiful bag indeed!


----------



## MSO13

katekluet said:


> My BV wallet turns out to be a perfect match



Just gorgeous Kate! Someday I hope to join you in the Roulis club, I adore this bag. It's such an eternal classic! 

Thank you for your compliments about my new bag!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm taking a break to share some bag photos. I just posted before and after photos to Docride's thread, link here. I don't want to jam up the cafe with anything other than beauty shots
> 
> For you ladies who asked, the treatment did not change the color or texture. I didn't do the recommended last coat of Blackrock after 2 Blackrock/2Obenauf which is to add shine because I prefer the more subtle shine of the Chamonix. It's now totally water repellant, I was brave enough to test it and water beads right up. The few scuffs were greatly improved, the corners look a billion times better.
> 
> Here's two pretty photos for you guys! Hope everyone is having a great day!



Studio Queen + M = Gorgeous Pair !!

You did a wonderful job on M, MrsO! I think I'm going to do another Blackrock treatment before taking my Drag chamonix out this spring.


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> My BV wallet turns out to be a perfect match



Love your Roulis, Kate! Beautiful color and the BV wallet goes very nicely with it. 

Re: my DDs. One is a total girlie girl. At this rate, she'll probably know how to do a cat's eye by the time she's 5. 

Unfortunately I have to hang around this cold for another week. I'm not leaving until March 15th. 

Mindi and MrsJDS, hope you have Wifi where you're going so you can send some heat and sunshine our way.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Last one.



Thank you for lovely butterfly pics, Madam. These will make pretty scarf designs--if only I can draw. Hope you're staying safe and warm indoors.


----------



## Suncatcher

Stunning series of pics today!

madam - I loved the butterfly pics. There was one in particular that caught my eye. It was the beige coloured one. Thanks for bringing us some spring eye candy here!

Kate - thanks for the roulis shots!  I have not had a chance to see the roulis IRL so to be able to look at your pics have me a great sense of what it holds. Your BV does go well indeed with the roulis!

MrsO - wow your before and after in the doc ride thread really showed how your efforts paid off. The HAC with the tassel is really TDF. Carry her in good health!!!


----------



## Suncatcher

FabF - the weather improves a lot next week. So don't you worry, spring is almost here!  I know, easy to say when I'm going away on Saturday ...

maseml - enjoy your company and hope you all get along okay!  Oddly enough we don't have many people who come and stay over at our place ... Maybe I scare them away. 

MrsO - good call on the jige. Craig is too fussy a colour and I would worry about getting it dirty all the time. I once turned down a Jige!  No regrets yet. 

Vigee - any update on the H package?  How was the weather today?  Was it as bad as the newsmen claimed it might be?


----------



## Suncatcher

Xiang - the British Invasion is coming!  We are getting a reiss store. Yay!  I believe All Saints is from the UK, is that right?  We have that store too. Love the leather goods. And Reiss is a great alternative to J Crew. 

Today my Prada store had a special event. Due to strong sales at the fur made to measure event last fall, Milan has apparently deemed my store/city worthy of having the opportunity to purchase from the entire spring runway line (but just today and tomorrow). My SA called me to come in. I ended up buying just one item - a blouse - but I love it.  It is a different look for me and I think it will integrate well with my existing clothes!


----------



## dharma

Hi all! What a day! The snow has tapered off finally and we are left with a mess of slush and ice. But it was very beautiful while falling, and hopefully the roads will be drivable by tomorrow. I'm thinking school will be delayed or possibly even closed again. Our city is notoriously bad at snow clean up efforts.

Fabfashion, your DD's sound so cute, I remember that age like it was yesterday. Luckily my DD at 14 doesn't want a face full of make up, I allow eyeliner or lips, never both. No foundation, blush or mascara. She pulls it off quite well and has mastered a cat eye like nobody's business 

MrsO, unbelievable job on the HAC!!! GORGEOUS!!!! Wear it well! You have inspired me to attack my box Kelly. The products have been sitting on my table since August! Also you previously asked if anyone discusses vintage with their SA....I have a few times, and the response was fine. I think she knows that any bags remaining on my wish list just aren't made anymore or are very hard to get(box, barenia). I don't think I would discuss a preloved Togo bag though IYKWIM ....

MadameB, the butterflies are lovely! 

MrsJDS, sounds like a fun event! Did you see the Prada photos from fall 15 yet? Gorgeous, old school Prada.

Vigee, I hope you got your package despite the weather. Usps had done this to us many times while we were home. FedEx and UPS are usually better. I hope you love the belt, it is worth the frustration 

Kate, I love your Roulis!! Spectacular! I had the hardest time walking away from one recently, it was natural leather exterior with soufre chèvre interior. Positively gorgeous! I think yours is even better and less delicate. Does it work cross body on you?

Hope everyone at the cafe has a great night!


----------



## MASEML

Evening cafe ladies! Hope I don't miss anyone,,..

MadamB, stunning butterfly pics! They are beautiful. Thank you for sharing. 

MrsJDS, sounds like the Prada event was fun! Did you have fun? These brands are finding great ways to bring customers in their store. My burberry SA invited me to watch their F/W runway show from London fashion week in my local store. I think they figured people don't work? It was in the middle of the afternoon. 

fabF, your DD does sound like so much fun. I bet it was enjoyable to watch/teach her how to apply make up. What a fun mother daughter activity! 

MrsO, amazing job on your home spa! I'm going to go back and review what products you used. You've done an amazing job. And, is that shop kitty that I read about? 

Kate, amazing Roulis! Does it have a long strap that you can wear it cross body? 

Xiangxiang, Oooh twiglets and beer! Never thought of that combo but that makes complete sense. My SO bought the twglets for me as he knows I love marmite. 

Vigee, how did you make out in the snow today? We had a crazy snow storm, but the snow didn't stick!  

dharma, your city sounds like my city - slush and ice. Though I think my city is pretty efficient with snow removal. Our subway lines were basically down today and an airplane did skid off the tarmac! 


As for my day, relatives are asleep! I'm getting there too...TGIF (almost)! 
See you ladies tomor!!


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> A quick escape from Snowmageddon:  these pics are from The Butterfly Experience at the flower show.  The Q tips were soaked in sugar water, which they like to eat.



Just lovely Madam! I didn't see these when I was on the forum on the iPad app earlier which is weird however on the plus side quotes are working again. 

Thank you for the kitty compliment, she's my shop kitty but home for a snow-cation!


----------



## MSO13

Evening all! 

Maseml, yes that's the famous shop kitty! Here's a direct link to the instructions I followed, here

Dharma, go for it with the Box Kelly. It was super easy, I used the smallest amount of each product and you put it on with your hands so it was a great way to get to "know" the bag. I feel like I have a better appreciation for the craftsmanship now. 

Fab, your DDs always sound like so much fun. 

Vigee, how did you fare in the snow? 

We got almost a foot of snow, DH and I went out to shovel while it was still falling because it was getting dark and I need to go to work in the morning so that was my workout for the day. I'm getting ready for bed, hopefully they'll be plowing overnight and the commute won't be too bad!

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> Xiang - the British Invasion is coming!  We are getting a reiss store. Yay!  I believe All Saints is from the UK, is that right?  We have that store too. Love the leather goods. And Reiss is a great alternative to J Crew.
> 
> Today my Prada store had a special event. Due to strong sales at the fur made to measure event last fall, Milan has apparently deemed my store/city worthy of having the opportunity to purchase from the entire spring runway line (but just today and tomorrow). My SA called me to come in. I ended up buying just one item - a blouse - but I love it.  It is a different look for me and I think it will integrate well with my existing clothes!



That sounds so fun and how nice of your SA to invite you in to see the collection. I can't wait for Spring and to be able to wear my Spring clothes! 

Thanks for your thoughts on the Jige, I will pass on it. This will be the 3rd I've passed on but I know that someday the right color will be there for me and I won't have anything to think about. Have you taken your Egee out lately?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

katekluet said:


> Here is a photo for you, two larger compartments, one has my wallet, and a thin middle compartment....plus an exterior pocket on the back of the bag.




I like it that the interior is roomier than the Constance.  With every new style, H seems to get better !!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Xiang - the British Invasion is coming!  We are getting a reiss store. Yay!  I believe All Saints is from the UK, is that right?  We have that store too. Love the leather goods. And Reiss is a great alternative to J Crew.
> 
> Today my Prada store had a special event. Due to strong sales at the fur made to measure event last fall, Milan has apparently deemed my store/city worthy of having the opportunity to purchase from the entire spring runway line (but just today and tomorrow). My SA called me to come in. I ended up buying just one item - a blouse - but I love it.  It is a different look for me and I think it will integrate well with my existing clothes!



*MrsJDS*, I finally feel like I can breath a little this Friday morning. Work drama has occupied me in the last few days and I hope today it will be calmer so I can have my personal training session too. Yes Reiss is great! And All Saints started about 5 mins walk from my current office building! They have a massive flagship store there still. Their biker jackets are great! very effortless and rock chic! 

Now I need to see the photo of this Prada blouse! The event you went sounds so much fun!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> Xiangxiang, Oooh twiglets and beer! Never thought of that combo but that makes complete sense. My SO bought the twglets for me as he knows I love marmite.
> 
> As for my day, relatives are asleep! I'm getting there too...TGIF (almost)!
> See you ladies tomor!!



*MASEML*, I am not normally a beer drinker (nor do I like marmite) only the occasional cider. My SO introduced me to twiglets and with any beer it's really good combo!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> Mrs O, your new bag is just spectacular and looks in great condition.l.llove the tassel too, it suits it so well. And congrats on your big new project.
> FabF, I laughed at your little girls trying Sephora items out..you are teaching them beauty secrets already...
> Dharma, agree on the white food dangers to a diet, low carbs really help me lose. So far, so good here.
> Vigee, did your belt arrive yet? Well done to get to warm yoga....sounds like it was a good workout.
> xiangXiang, hope work settling down, the politics are the worst part of a job I think
> MadameB, really enjoyed the beautiful butterfly photos....wow, up close experiences
> .Mindi, MrsJDS a, FabF, wishing each of your lots of sunshine in your warm places and a lovely trip.



Thank you *kate*! Work has calmed down a little bit and I was able to do some actual work yesterday! LOL! Your Roulis is stunning! Perfect match to your BV wallet too!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Thursday, ladies.
> 
> Was doing a 5am Starbucks run this morning for DH and myself and watched the sleet change to snow before my eyes. And my tires. Luckily there were very few cars on the roads and my only fear was driving up the steep hill to our driveway. Now my DH, my little fur baby Coco and I are all tucked in for the Snow Monster to hit today. Have lost track of the weather predictions, last I heard it was 4-10 inches of snow.
> 
> *FabF*, *xiangxiang*, *kate*, *biscuit*, and *etoile*



Hello *Vigee*, more snow??? Hope you and coco are safe!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Thursday, ladies.  Another busy day here but at least no snow, although I could have used a snow day.
> 
> xiangxiang, we used to have Boots stores here but closed down in the late 80s I think. We used to have M&S but they're long gone too. Then they opened Harrods at the new airport terminal but because we don't get the same kind of traffic like LAX or JFK, that closed down too.



*Fabfashion*, it always makes me sad when a store closes. But it's all about economy of scale. M&S folded almost all of their overseas stores. 

On a happier note, it's Friday! And it's your trip soon isn't it?


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm taking a break to share some bag photos. I just posted before and after photos to Docride's thread, link here. I don't want to jam up the cafe with anything other than beauty shots
> 
> For you ladies who asked, the treatment did not change the color or texture. I didn't do the recommended last coat of Blackrock after 2 Blackrock/2Obenauf which is to add shine because I prefer the more subtle shine of the Chamonix. It's now totally water repellant, I was brave enough to test it and water beads right up. The few scuffs were greatly improved, the corners look a billion times better.
> 
> Here's two pretty photos for you guys! Hope everyone is having a great day!



*MrsOwen*, your HAC is beyond stunning! It seriously looks brand new! Love your cat too!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hello *dharma, chkpfbeliever, biscuit, etoile*!


----------



## chicinthecity777

I finally visited my newly reopened H store and it's beautiful! The upstairs area is 3 times bigger than before and two private areas for "VIPs". I had a good look around the store with champagne and macaroons and sampled their private viewing areas and gave the SM and my SA some feedback. They told me that on Monday when it was opened, the store was packed in the bags and SLG areas! There were queues going around several times! They had two major delivery on that day and still couldn't keep up with the crowd. I am glad I didn't go on that day because I couldn't deal with crowd at all! 

Hope all of you are having a good Friday!


----------



## Mindi B

Fabfashion said:


> Mindi, your trip sounds delightful. I love going to the seaside but I'm neither a beach nor a pool person. I get burned easily and get these nasty little sun spots all over my cheeks. I enjoy watching the waves from my balcony or under a very big umbrella sipping margaritas.


^^^

MrsO, that HAC is PERFECTION!

Madam, how sweet (no pun intended) to be able to feed the butterflies!  Lovely pics.

Last minute appliance failure (I think these machines KNOW we're busy and stressed and leaving, and time their breakdowns to cause maximum disruption!) but otherwise just about ready to go.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> ^^^
> 
> MrsO, that HAC is PERFECTION!
> 
> Madam, how sweet (no pun intended) to be able to feed the butterflies!  Lovely pics.
> 
> Last minute appliance failure (I think these machines KNOW we're busy and stressed and leaving, and time their breakdowns to cause maximum disruption!) but otherwise just about ready to go.



*Mindi B*, have a great trip! I am very jealous! Get some sunshine for me!


----------



## katekluet

Thank you all for sharing my delight in my new Roulis. It is Sombrero leather..matte calf...not sure what the lining leather is. Yes, Dharma and Maseml, the bag has a long strap that works great for cross body...and if you just double the strap and put the toggle through the ring at the side, voila! Shorter strap for shoulder or hand carry,..very clever design.
Not sure if I should tell you all, but it is 70 degrees and gloriously sunny here!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Friday, everyone! Sunny here. Spring is imminent, at least that's what I'm telling myself. 

Kate, please package some of that warm temperature and ship some this way. I think next week it'll warm up to above freezing here. I'm not going on vacay until next Sunday and have a feeling that we'll have a heat wave here while I'm gone. Will a K wallet fit inside a Roulis?

Mindi, that's a bummer with your appliance. If it's a stove, worry about it when you get back. You can always order take out. Enjoy your trip!

MrsJDS, that sounds like a fun event at Prada. Mod pic of your new blouse, please. 

Vigee, any word on your package? 

Xiangxiang, the newly renovated store sounds amazing. Is that on Bond Street? I've never been to any H store in London.

I have to pack this weekend so I won't have to rush next week. It's a 10 hours direct flight so need to figure out what to bring to entertain the kiddies asides from DVDs, books and paper/crayons. I'm going to look for some new fun kiddie apps for our iPhones so they can stay occupied. Air Canada just reintroduced direct flights to HI. In the past, we would connect in the west coast so the trip was split into 2 x 5 hours so everyone got out to stretch and look around. This will be the longest flight they ever take. Any idea/advice is welcome. 

Have to go take a new security pass photo and of course I have a bad hair day. Oh well! 

Hi MrsO, biscuit, etoile, Dharma, MASEML, Madam, chkpfbeliever and everone else! TGIF!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies of the cafe and TGIF. 
What a week it has been with all of this snow! We had about 12 inches yesterday and the big clean-up begins today. I am doing all of a society a huge favor and staying off of the roads, still too icy for me to drive. 

Also, am sitting home today waiting for FedEx delivery. One more delivery attempt ~ today ~ and then it will be held at the FedEx station for two days and shipped back to H. Totally bummed about this and trying to sit patiently and wait for them. 

*xiangxiang*, sounds like your new H store is absolutely beautiful. Did you see anything there that pleased you?

*FabF*, ten hours on a plane seems like forever for an adult but your children will probably have a great time. Like your idea of new apps to keep them occupied. Do they like music? My DDs loved music as they were growing up and a movie soundtrack could keep them in peace for hours. Maybe with earphones due to the other passengers?

*Mindi*, sorry to hear about your appliance breakdown emergency. What a bother! Hope that it can wait to be fixed until you return.

*MadamB*, many thanks for the awesome butterfly pics ~ just what I needed to see during a winter snow storm. I keep telling myself that Spring will be here soon.

*kate*, love your new Roulis and major congrats on a gorgeous new bag. It looks super practical and so great that you can wear it cross-body. Your 70 degree temps have me green with envy.

*MrsO*, you did a wonderful job polishing your HAC. Made me think of my Bs/Ks that are sitting in their boxes and deserve/need a good conditioning treatment. Maybe next week? Also, was that your studio kitty in the pic?

Hello *biscuit*,* etoile*, *dhama* and *MrsJDS*.


----------



## Mindi B

It's the washing machine, Fabf, which irritates my OCD mind no end, but it's really just an annoyance.  Repairman actually came out and diagnosed the issue just now and will have new pump ready to install when we get back, so overall, interruption to my cleaning rituals () is minimal.  Could surely have been a bigger deal!


----------



## MSO13

hi all! so I forgot one of the other glamorous parts of my job, digging out the delivery vehicle! ah, business ownership does have its privileges [emoji6] we don't have internet or phone at the office, we're trying to get all our orders done so we can go home early as driving anywhere is pretty treacherous. we passed the time working talking about vacation plans for our summer break, we all take off the same week because of our project schedule. Shop kitty is safe at home, the studio was about 50 degrees this morning and has barely warmed up. A nearby old loft building had a roof collapse which took out the Internet and other cables. fortunately only one minor injury but looking outside just makes me want to hustle back home. We're looking at several warmer days so hopefully the roads will clear up. typing this on my iPhone so apologies if it looks crazy!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Friday, everyone! Sunny here. Spring is imminent, at least that's what I'm telling myself.
> 
> Xiangxiang, the newly renovated store sounds amazing. Is that on Bond Street? I've never been to any H store in London.
> 
> I have to pack this weekend so I won't have to rush next week. It's a 10 hours direct flight so need to figure out what to bring to entertain the kiddies asides from DVDs, books and paper/crayons. I'm going to look for some new fun kiddie apps for our iPhones so they can stay occupied. Air Canada just reintroduced direct flights to HI. In the past, we would connect in the west coast so the trip was split into 2 x 5 hours so everyone got out to stretch and look around. This will be the longest flight they ever take. Any idea/advice is welcome.
> 
> Have to go take a new security pass photo and of course I have a bad hair day. Oh well!



*Fabfashion*, yes it is! I had to laugh at your comment about bad hair day. It always seem to happen that way! 

10 hours flight is really long for little children. I think a strong coughing syrup which will send them to sleep usually does the trick!  Only joking! It must be hard for them because it's hard enough for adults! Sorry I don't really have good suggestion.  



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies of the cafe and TGIF.
> What a week it has been with all of this snow! We had about 12 inches yesterday and the big clean-up begins today. I am doing all of a society a huge favor and staying off of the roads, still too icy for me to drive.
> 
> Also, am sitting home today waiting for FedEx delivery. One more delivery attempt ~ today ~ and then it will be held at the FedEx station for two days and shipped back to H. Totally bummed about this and trying to sit patiently and wait for them.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, sounds like your new H store is absolutely beautiful. Did you see anything there that pleased you?



*Vigee*, more snow!  that's a real bummer about your package delivery! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you! Hope you get it! 

And I certainly did bring home something beautiful from H! Shall I say we are now cousins???


----------



## Suncatcher

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Fabfashion*, yes it is! I had to laugh at your comment about bad hair day. It always seem to happen that way!
> 
> 10 hours flight is really long for little children. I think a strong coughing syrup which will send them to sleep usually does the trick!  Only joking! It must be hard for them because it's hard enough for adults! Sorry I don't really have good suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> *Vigee*, more snow!  that's a real bummer about your package delivery! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you! Hope you get it!
> 
> And I certainly did bring home something beautiful from H! Shall I say we are now cousins???



OK I will bite!
What did you get???


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> It's the washing machine, Fabf, which irritates my OCD mind no end, but it's really just an annoyance.  Repairman actually came out and diagnosed the issue just now and will have new pump ready to install when we get back, so overall, interruption to my cleaning rituals () is minimal.  Could surely have been a bigger deal!


Glad to hear it got sorted out, Mindi. At least now you can go on vacation without worries. My friend had her freezer broken down the morning before leaving on vacay and had to toss out all the food.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Fabfashion*, yes it is! I had to laugh at your comment about bad hair day. It always seem to happen that way!
> 
> 10 hours flight is really long for little children. I think a strong coughing syrup which will send them to sleep usually does the trick!  Only joking! It must be hard for them because it's hard enough for adults! Sorry I don't really have good suggestion.
> 
> 
> *Vigee*, more snow!  that's a real bummer about your package delivery! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you! Hope you get it!
> 
> *And I certainly did bring home something beautiful from H! Shall I say we are now cousins???*


Pic! Pic! Pic! Spill, girl. What did you get?

PS: Someone suggested Benedryl once and I tried it on the girls but they were still bouncing about the plane. My DM said she gave me a teaspoon of brandy on a flight once and I slept through the whole 3 hours flight.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  I have some great news to share!  I have accepted a wonderful job opportunity to move into a well establish organization!  I will be still in the same field but my role is much broader and I have a lot of opportunity to grow professionally.  I'm really excited about this.  It is also the reason I have been away from the thread a lot in the past two weeks.  It also means that I am not going to be working from home anymore - so no more popping into H on a semi-regular basis!  Better on the pocketbook too!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> hi all! so I forgot one of the other glamorous parts of my job, digging out the delivery vehicle! ah, business ownership does have its privileges [emoji6] we don't have internet or phone at the office, we're trying to get all our orders done so we can go home early as driving anywhere is pretty treacherous. we passed the time working talking about vacation plans for our summer break, we all take off the same week because of our project schedule. Shop kitty is safe at home, the studio was about 50 degrees this morning and has barely warmed up. A nearby old loft building had a roof collapse which took out the Internet and other cables. fortunately only one minor injury but looking outside just makes me want to hustle back home. We're looking at several warmer days so hopefully the roads will clear up. typing this on my iPhone so apologies if it looks crazy!


Hope you got your work done and is home safe and sound with Shop Kitty, MrsO. Sounds scary what happened nearby.


----------



## Mindi B

MrsJDS, congratulations!  You sound really happy and excited about this new opportunity--wishing you every success!


----------



## Suncatcher

FabF - I have done a few overseas flights with my son but he's a pretty easy traveller.  I find that the ipad keeps him pretty occupied.  Once he gets bored he will just nap on his own.  Or eat.  Everything about airplanes fascinate him so he is easy to travel with.  I worry more about travelling with my DD.  She is only 2 and the times I have flown with her have been challenging.  She just wants to move around and yell if she can't.  Last year when we flew back from England DH and I had to spell each other off.  Dare I say this but we sit the front of the plane so I am very conscious to not want to disturb the other passengers.  Tomorrow's flight should be better.  Unlike England or other flights where there are a lot of business passengers up front, there should be none tomorrow.  Everyone should be in a good mood as we are all going somewhere warm!  That's the other thing.  Everyone on your flight to Hawaii should be in a good mood and there will be lots of kids so you should be fine.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS, congratulations on your new opportunity! That's great news. i once had a friend who worked from home and while it was great (she could work out, shop, run errands on her own time), she said she missed the office environment and socializing. She eventually found an office job. 

Congratulations!! Excuse to go shopping for some work clothes??? And a treat at H I say is in order!


----------



## Suncatcher

Sorry ladies that I am doing multiple posts but my bluetooth keyboard goes haywire and then I tend to lose my posts.  So annoying!

Thanks Mindi!  I am really excited!  Washing machine troubles aside, are you looking forward to your trip?!?

Dharma, Maseml, Vigee and MrsO - I shake my head in amazement that you got more snow than me.  12 inches!  Wow!  And I heard about the plane sliding off the runway.  Well, technically, I saw it first on my instagram - I follow the NFL and someone from the Giants was on the plane so I saw it reported there.  And then I read it in the NYT.  Isn't it crazy how many different ways we get the news these days?

Xiang - how was your workout with your personal trainer?  Have you been able to keep up a regular routine?  I can't wait to see your reveal.  And thank you for the store report of the new H store in London.  As I may have mentioned previously, I don't go into H stores when I travel so your store report is as close as I will get to the H store on Bond!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Fabfashion*, yes it is! I had to laugh at your comment about bad hair day. It always seem to happen that way!
> 
> 10 hours flight is really long for little children. I think a strong coughing syrup which will send them to sleep usually does the trick!  Only joking! It must be hard for them because it's hard enough for adults! Sorry I don't really have good suggestion.
> 
> *Vigee*, more snow!  that's a real bummer about your package delivery! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you! Hope you get it!
> 
> *And I certainly did bring home something beautiful from H! Shall I say we are now cousins???[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> MrsJDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!  I have some great news to share! * I have accepted a wonderful job opportunity to move into a well establish organization!*  I will be still in the same field but my role is much broader and I have a lot of opportunity to grow professionally.  I'm really excited about this.  It is also the reason I have been away from the thread a lot in the past two weeks.  It also means that I am not going to be working from home anymore - so no more popping into H on a semi-regular basis!  Better on the pocketbook too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like my multi-quote isn't working properly. Hmmmm.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, I will take the bait, too. Spill, GF, spill! Pics, pretty please
> Still sitting here waiting for FedEx and have been on the phone talking to both DDs for hours and hours. Waiting.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, major congrats on your job offer. That is simply great news!
> 
> *FabF*, fingers crossed that the ten hour flight goes smoothly.
> 
> *MrsO*, is your internet back up at the office and are you plowed out? Hopefully you are at home now with shop kitty.
Click to expand...


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsO - we are all glad to hear that shop kitty is safe!  I feel like she is a member of the thread as we are all so aware of her going-ons!  Seriously I hope you and everyone else in the NE get out from under the snow safely.  I am shocked at just how much snow you have all received this winter.  My winter has been really, really super cold but we have not had too much snow.  I prefer this winter in all honesty to last winter which was more like yours this year - tons of never ending snow.

VIgee - any good news with the package?  Did UPS manage to come to your home, ring your doorbell and wait for you to open the door this time?!?

MASEML - thanks for the warm wishes but I think I have celebrated enough at H to last a lifetime.  Last month I made 4 separate spending trips at H ...!  I think I'm done, LOL.  Unless, of course, my SA offers me something incredible!  I also have an extensive work wardrobe as I only started working from home after my last maternity leave so really have no excuse to shop!

What is everyone up to for the weekend?


----------



## MASEML

MrsOwen3 said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Maseml, yes that's the famous shop kitty! Here's a direct link to the instructions I followed, here



MrsO, shop kitty is way too adorbs! Thanks for sending the link! You saved me having to flip through old posts  

Digging out this morning?! A downside of owning a vehicle on the east coast! Good work out though! 

When I had a car, I hated sitting in it waiting for it to warm up. 

Hi Xiangxiang, FabF, Dharma, Vigee, Kate, Mindi and MadamB! And everyone else!


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS, congratulations! That is so exciting and I can tell you're very excited about it! Do you start after your vacation? 


We've got internet now and the delivery vehicle dug out so I'm going to do some work here before heading home because it's just easier. I had a bunch of last minute stuff to wrap up as I'm in NY for some meetings on Monday and yesterday really jammed up my schedule. 

Tomorrow through next week is supposed to be in the 40's, that sounds practically tropical to me and I can't wait!

Will reply to everyone when I get a little more time, I just wolfed a quick lunch at my desk!


----------



## MASEML

FabF, good luck with your flight tomorrow. Crossing fingers your journey is all smooth! Before you know it, you will be in sunny and warm Hawaii. 10 hours goes quickly with lots of movies for the children and dare I say, alcohol for the adults?


----------



## MASEML

Xiangxiang, spill, what did you get? Share the deets! 

I have to live through you- I didn't make it to my H yesterday Bc of the snow.


----------



## katekluet

MrsJDS, big congratulations on your new position! Sounds like you will be with a great company with lots of opportunity...very happy for you.
FabF, I don't know if any of the H wallets fir in a Roulis as I don't have any...but can measure my BV if you want...got the recommended Deborah Liit is fairly large as wallets go.
I had the same experience years ago with the benadryl....maybe some snacks that take a long time to eat as well as all the good activities you've thought of already?
Vigee, I hope the FedEx man makes it....I have had to pick up things at their local center before.
XiangXiang, I can't wait to hear what your new treasure is.
Glad to hear you are back in operation, Mrs.O...shop kitty is a very flexible cat to go back and forth happily.
I've already been to yoga and the farmers market,now some reading time on the deck, it is so warm here.
I am working on all your good nail suggestions, I really like the Deborah Lippman products. Diet also going well.
Wishing all of you warm weather and a fun weekend, and MrsJDS a, a great trip.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies!  I have some great news to share!  I have accepted a wonderful job opportunity to move into a well establish organization!  I will be still in the same field but my role is much broader and I have a lot of opportunity to grow professionally.  I'm really excited about this.  It is also the reason I have been away from the thread a lot in the past two weeks.  It also means that I am not going to be working from home anymore - so no more popping into H on a semi-regular basis!  Better on the pocketbook too!


Congratulations, MrsJDS! That's wonderful news! So happy for you.  I'm sure your SA will miss you but she'll let you know if something special comes in. It'll make a trip to H even more exciting!


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> FabF, good luck with your flight tomorrow. Crossing fingers your journey is all smooth! Before you know it, you will be in sunny and warm Hawaii. 10 hours goes quickly with lots of movies for the children and dare I say, alcohol for the adults?


I'm not going until March 15th, MASEML. So envious of MrsJDS and Mindi that they're leaving this winter behind this weekend. I'm just at a planning, packing and plotting stage at the moment. Afraid to try on my shorts and bathing suits (one piece, no bikinis for me).


----------



## Suncatcher

katekluet said:


> MrsJDS, big congratulations on your new position! Sounds like you will be with a great company with lots of opportunity...very happy for you.
> FabF, I don't know if any of the H wallets fir in a Roulis as I don't have any...but can measure my BV if you want...got the recommended Deborah Liit is fairly large as wallets go.
> I had the same experience years ago with the benadryl....maybe some snacks that take a long time to eat as well as all the good activities you've thought of already?
> Vigee, I hope the FedEx man makes it....I have had to pick up things at their local center before.
> XiangXiang, I can't wait to hear what your new treasure is.
> Glad to hear you are back in operation, Mrs.O...shop kitty is a very flexible cat to go back and forth happily.
> I've already been to yoga and the farmers market,now some reading time on the deck, it is so warm here.
> I am working on all your good nail suggestions, I really like the Deborah Lippman products. Diet also going well.
> Wishing all of you warm weather and a fun weekend, and MrsJDS a, a great trip.



I forgot to mention in my last post that I am so envious of your weather!!!  I think being in cold weather is good for your nails too.  Hardens them LOL just joking


----------



## MASEML

Hi ladies, I am such a last minute planner. I'm planning my SO's milestone bday party - it's next Saturday. We have a professional party planner, happens to be a relative, helping but I've been so bad at communicating about decor, flowers, etc. with her.  It's at a restaurant so place settings should be covered but I just realized we don't have a cake! Do you think it would be better to get a big cake (about 20 guests expected) or source out individual cupcakes from Georgetown Cupcakes or something?


----------



## Suncatcher

^^ While I love cupcakes, if you are transporting the dessert yourself to the resto, I would go with a cake. Easier to transport.  But you can't go wrong with cupcakes, so long as they don't tip over


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> OK I will bite!
> What did you get???





Fabfashion said:


> Pic! Pic! Pic! Spill, girl. What did you get?
> 
> PS: Someone suggested Benedryl once and I tried it on the girls but they were still bouncing about the plane. My DM said she gave me a teaspoon of brandy on a flight once and I slept through the whole 3 hours flight.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Looks like my multi-quote isn't working properly. Hmmmm.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, I will take the bait, too. Spill, GF, spill! Pics, pretty please
> Still sitting here waiting for FedEx and have been on the phone talking to both DDs for hours and hours. Waiting.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, major congrats on your job offer. That is simply great news!
> 
> *FabF*, fingers crossed that the ten hour flight goes smoothly.
> 
> *MrsO*, is your internet back up at the office and are you plowed out? Hopefully you are at home now with shop kitty.





MASEML said:


> Xiangxiang, spill, what did you get? Share the deets!
> 
> I have to live through you- I didn't make it to my H yesterday Bc of the snow.





katekluet said:


> MrsJDS, big congratulations on your new position! Sounds like you will be with a great company with lots of opportunity...very happy for you.
> FabF, I don't know if any of the H wallets fir in a Roulis as I don't have any...but can measure my BV if you want...got the recommended Deborah Liit is fairly large as wallets go.
> I had the same experience years ago with the benadryl....maybe some snacks that take a long time to eat as well as all the good activities you've thought of already?
> Vigee, I hope the FedEx man makes it....I have had to pick up things at their local center before.
> XiangXiang, I can't wait to hear what your new treasure is.
> Glad to hear you are back in operation, Mrs.O...shop kitty is a very flexible cat to go back and forth happily.
> I've already been to yoga and the farmers market,now some reading time on the deck, it is so warm here.
> I am working on all your good nail suggestions, I really like the Deborah Lippman products. Diet also going well.
> Wishing all of you warm weather and a fun weekend, and MrsJDS a, a great trip.



Ladies, sorry to keep you in suspense. I need to wait for tomorrow morning so I can take some good photos in natural light. I promise I will post a photo in the morning.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies!  I have some great news to share!  I have accepted a wonderful job opportunity to move into a well establish organization!  I will be still in the same field but my role is much broader and I have a lot of opportunity to grow professionally.  I'm really excited about this.  It is also the reason I have been away from the thread a lot in the past two weeks.  It also means that I am not going to be working from home anymore - so no more popping into H on a semi-regular basis!  Better on the pocketbook too!



MrsJDS, major congratulations on your new position! Sounds absolutely fantastic opportunity! And more funds for H too! Well done! 

I really enjoyed the PT session! We did some core conditioning and then free style kick boxing (Chinese sanshou) movements. It was so much fun! I imagined I was hitting the "men-child" from work! 

So you are off to your vacation? Have a fabulous time!


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> ^^ While I love cupcakes, if you are transporting the dessert yourself to the resto, I would go with a cake. Easier to transport.  But you can't go wrong with cupcakes, so long as they don't tip over



MrsJDS, I think a cake might be better too.  I think I can handle the transportation....but I'm thinking cupcakes are too feminine?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> PS: Someone suggested Benedryl once and I tried it on the girls but they were still bouncing about the plane. My DM said she gave me a teaspoon of brandy on a flight once and I slept through the whole 3 hours flight.



 that sounds typical! I was also told to drink alcohol for a good sleep but it never really worked for me. But last month when I was coughing with a bad cold, doctor gave me a codeine liquid and it knocked me out flat! Not a beep throughout the nights.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> MrsJDS, I think a cake might be better too.  I think I can handle the transportation....but I'm thinking cupcakes are too feminine?



I agree MASEML.


----------



## Suncatcher

MASEML said:


> MrsJDS, I think a cake might be better too.  I think I can handle the transportation....but I'm thinking cupcakes are too feminine?



Cupcakes are more feminine IMO.


----------



## Suncatcher

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, sorry to keep you in suspension. I need to wait for tomorrow morning so I can take some good photos in natural light. I promise I will post a photo in the morning.



Too bad! I will be on a plane tomorrow. So I will remain in suspense longer


----------



## Suncatcher

xiangxiang0731 said:


> MrsJDS, major congratulations on your new position! Sounds absolutely fantastic opportunity! And more funds for H too! Well done!
> 
> I really enjoyed the PT session! We did some core conditioning and then free style kick boxing (Chinese sanshou) movements. It was so much fun! I imagined I was hitting the "men-child" from work!
> 
> So you are off to your vacation? Have a fabulous time!



Ha ha ha a great way to get out your frustration!  Yes I'm off tomorrow - thanks!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Ha ha ha a great way to get out your frustration!  Yes I'm off tomorrow - thanks!



Safe flight dear! Hope your destination will have wifi so you can pop to the café often!


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I agree MASEML.





MrsJDS said:


> Cupcakes are more feminine IMO.




Thanks ladies!! 

MrsJDs- enjoy your flight tomor! Xiangxiang, can't wait for your reveal!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> MrsJDS, I think a cake might be better too.  I think I can handle the transportation....but I'm thinking cupcakes are too feminine?





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, sorry to keep you in suspense. I need to wait for tomorrow morning so I can take some good photos in natural light. I promise I will post a photo in the morning.





MrsJDS said:


> Ha ha ha a great way to get out your frustration!  Yes I'm off tomorrow - thanks!



*MASEML*, I think that a cake is better for your SO's party. Cupcakes are more feminine. Hope that everything goes well and the party is a hit.

*MrsJDS*, have a great vacation. Hope that you celebrate your new position  while away with your DH and children!

*xiangxiang*, your PT session sounded great and glad that you enjoyed it. Will be looking for your pics tomorrow morning.

Also, my H RGHW buckle finally arrived this afternoon ~ so pretty! I'm in love.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> ^^^
> 
> MrsO, that HAC is PERFECTION!
> 
> Madam, how sweet (no pun intended) to be able to feed the butterflies!  Lovely pics.
> 
> Last minute appliance failure (I think these machines KNOW we're busy and stressed and leaving, and time their breakdowns to cause maximum disruption!) but otherwise just about ready to go.



Thanks Mindi! Sorry about your washer but glad it'll be fixed soon as you get home. Enjoy your vacation!!


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> MrsO - we are all glad to hear that shop kitty is safe!*  I feel like she is a member of the thread as we are all so aware of her going-ons!  *Seriously I hope you and everyone else in the NE get out from under the snow safely.  I am shocked at just how much snow you have all received this winter.  My winter has been really, really super cold but we have not had too much snow.  I prefer this winter in all honesty to last winter which was more like yours this year - tons of never ending snow.
> 
> What is everyone up to for the weekend?



Uh oh, have I gone all crazy cat lady on you guys?  Sorry! She's become quite famous in my building and with our clients so I forget that not everyone wants to know her every move 

I feel like I can't complain about the snow, it really has not been that bad this year. Several years ago I remember it being much more snow. Today was a lot more shoveling though but warmer temps the next few days should clear up the roads at least. 

I've got the weekend off here, I do have some work to do on my big proposal but we have dinner plans with friends at a new place tomorrow night. I may actually get to dress nicely and leave the Uggs at home!


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, I think that a cake is better for your SO's party. Cupcakes are more feminine. Hope that everything goes well and the party is a hit.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, have a great vacation. Hope that you celebrate your new position  while away with your DH and children!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, your PT session sounded great and glad that you enjoyed it. Will be looking for your pics tomorrow morning.
> 
> Also, my H RGHW buckle finally arrived this afternoon ~ so pretty! I'm in love.



Vigee, glad your buckle arrived! Pics? I bet it looks fabulous with your new strap!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, I think that a cake is better for your SO's party. Cupcakes are more feminine. Hope that everything goes well and the party is a hit.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, have a great vacation. Hope that you celebrate your new position  while away with your DH and children!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, your PT session sounded great and glad that you enjoyed it. Will be looking for your pics tomorrow morning.
> 
> Also, my H RGHW buckle finally arrived this afternoon ~ so pretty! I'm in love.



Vigee, glad to hear your buckle arrived safely. Mod pic, pretty please.


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> MrsJDS, I think a cake might be better too.  I think I can handle the transportation....but I'm thinking cupcakes are too feminine?



MASEML, another vote for cake here. Cupcakes are a bit like snacks for me. Plus blowing out a candle and making a wish on a cake is more my thing. Please share pic of a cake from your party next week.


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, I think that a cake is better for your SO's party. Cupcakes are more feminine. Hope that everything goes well and the party is a hit.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, have a great vacation. Hope that you celebrate your new position  while away with your DH and children!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, your PT session sounded great and glad that you enjoyed it. Will be looking for your pics tomorrow morning.
> 
> Also, my H RGHW buckle finally arrived this afternoon ~ so pretty! I'm in love.



Vigee, yay! Glad that your H pkg arrived, finally!  will you also do a reveal? 

Sooooo ladies, it's day 2 of relatives. Did I mention that they aren't my relatives?  
Already feeling off with SO's older sister; for his milestone bday party, she seems to be dismissive of my ideas for decorations and cake (which are the only surprise elements of this party), and is trying to plan a lunch with our planner (who also happens to be her cousin's wife, my SO's cousin's wife) without me to discuss her ideas. Am I taking this all too personally? 

What does everyone have planned this weekend?


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> I'm not going until March 15th, MASEML. So envious of MrsJDS and Mindi that they're leaving this winter behind this weekend. I'm just at a planning, packing and plotting stage at the moment. Afraid to try on my shorts and bathing suits (one piece, no bikinis for me).



Lol, FabF, I'm getting everything jumbled around the cafe. I can't keep up with everyone, so much going on   Ah, Mindi and MrsJDS are leaving this weekend, it's all clear now...

I love one pieces, I think they are very elegant. I'm sure you look great in a bikini and shorts too! You will have a fabulous trip. Do you surf? So jealous you all are headed somewhere warm!! 

I'll def take a photo of the cake. I bought these big sparklers to go on the cake - might just use one sparkler (the pkg came with 4). Feel like boys like flames


----------



## MASEML

Oops, sorry ladies, just realized the rules of the cafe, please disregard my concerns with my "relatives". Can I use the excuse that I'm new?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hello ladies, as promised, here are what I took home. Blue Izmir K32 sellier GHW and Aux Portes du Palais shawl in CW08. The photo doesn't do it justice at all! The colour doesn't come out nearly as beautiful as real life. I am glad I didn't give up on BI after Paris cancelled my order of a B30 in this colour first time around. It's the most beautiful jewel tone teal blue!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Here is a better photo of the Kelly. Still, the colour is not quite like it IRL.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, I think that a cake is better for your SO's party. Cupcakes are more feminine. Hope that everything goes well and the party is a hit.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, have a great vacation. Hope that you celebrate your new position  while away with your DH and children!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, your PT session sounded great and glad that you enjoyed it. Will be looking for your pics tomorrow morning.
> 
> Also, my H RGHW buckle finally arrived this afternoon ~ so pretty! I'm in love.



*Vigee*, congrats on finally receive your H package. How do you like the RG HW?


----------



## dharma

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello ladies, as promised, here are what I took home. Blue Izmir K32 sellier GHW and Aux Portes du Palais shawl in CW08. The photo doesn't do it justice at all! The colour doesn't come out nearly as beautiful as real life. I am glad I didn't give up on BI after Paris cancelled my order of a B30 in this colour first time around. It's the most beautiful jewel tone teal blue!



Wow! Just gorgeous, xiangxiang! Was it a surprise purchase for the opening or were you expecting it? It never ceases to amaze me why they cancel orders but then more bags turn up. Lucky you!! Congrats!


----------



## dharma

MASEML said:


> Lol, FabF, I'm getting everything jumbled around the cafe. I can't keep up with everyone, so much going on   Ah, Mindi and MrsJDS are leaving this weekend, it's all clear now...
> 
> I love one pieces, I think they are very elegant. I'm sure you look great in a bikini and shorts too! You will have a fabulous trip. Do you surf? So jealous you all are headed somewhere warm!!
> 
> I'll def take a photo of the cake. I bought these big sparklers to go on the cake - might just use one sparkler (the pkg came with 4). Feel like boys like flames



Have fun celebrating, MASEML! Maybe plan something nice for just the two of you after the relatives have gone away


----------



## chicinthecity777

dharma said:


> Wow! Just gorgeous, xiangxiang! Was it a surprise purchase for the opening or were you expecting it? It never ceases to amaze me why they cancel orders but then more bags turn up. Lucky you!! Congrats!



Thank you *dharma*! I knew about it before hand but the store was closed for moving to the new location so I couldn't pick it up. Agree with your sentiment about cancelling orders. Paris didn't give a reason at all previously and two seasons later, the exact colour/leather was offered via RACK order. Even my SA said it was very unreasonable. But that's how it is with H. 

Also, although this is the next size up from my K28 two year's ago, it is a whopping £1000 more in price! This is more expensive than B30 and very close to the price of B35. But I know sellier is more expensive than retourne.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello ladies, as promised, here are what I took home. Blue Izmir K32 sellier GHW and Aux Portes du Palais shawl in CW08. The photo doesn't do it justice at all! The colour doesn't come out nearly as beautiful as real life. I am glad I didn't give up on BI after Paris cancelled my order of a B30 in this colour first time around. It's the most beautiful jewel tone teal blue!



*xiangxiang*, wowza, a HUGE congrats on your new BI K32 sellier. What a gorgeous H dream bag. Isn't BI the BEST color in the world? We are definitely cousins and your aPdP CSGM is perfection with it. I am going to save this pic in my WL for a future purchase. Again, major congrats and thanks for the beautiful Saturday morning eye-candy!


----------



## dharma

Not sure if I can keep up, it's so busy here!

Vigee, I'm glad your buckle arrived and that you love it! I think the rose gold items are beautiful, I.m excited to own a piece soon!

Fabfashion, that's a long flight for little ones but you'll make it. I used to get activity books like stickers and puzzles but never show them until we were on the plane. The "newness" and surprise kept her busy for a while. Little dolls or animals work too if they like playing with those. Just make sure you don't show them until they are seated, then you can take the surprises out one at a time as a reward for good airplane behavior.  That and a few movies in between should do the trick. And remember to save a few things for the ride home, lol.

MrsJDS, congrats on the new job!!! Fabulous!! 

MrsO, enjoy your dinner party! It's the perfect weekend to get out and dress up and forget about this awful cold. I never tire of hearing about pet stuff so studio kitty updates are fine with me

Hope everyone at the cafe enjoys their day! I'm thinking of walking with my girls, human and furry, to a friend's boutique to make some decisions regarding some new Spring clothes. I have a difficult time balancing my love of fashion and reality, lol. My job and life are fairly casual but I love beautiful clothes...it's hard to get the right mix of amazing pieces that I can actually wear comfortably while working. I'm eyeing a gorgeous silk and brocade slip dress and wondering if I can get away with that?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Vigee, yay! Glad that your H pkg arrived, finally!  will you also do a reveal?
> 
> Sooooo ladies, it's day 2 of relatives. Did I mention that they aren't my relatives?
> Already feeling off with SO's older sister; for his milestone bday party, she seems to be dismissive of my ideas for decorations and cake (which are the only surprise elements of this party), and is trying to plan a lunch with our planner (who also happens to be her cousin's wife, my SO's cousin's wife) without me to discuss her ideas. Am I taking this all too personally?
> 
> What does everyone have planned this weekend?





MASEML said:


> Oops, sorry ladies, just realized the rules of the cafe, please disregard my concerns with my "relatives". Can I use the excuse that I'm new?



*MASEML*, didn't know that the rules of this cafe included no complaints about concerns with relatives. A full blown rant about them is a much different story and you didn't do that at all. Hmmm, your post certainly didn't bother me and I sympathize completely. My fingers are crossed that your days pass quickly and you can finally take your shoe boxes out from under your bed and night-table! Have you picked out a cake for the party?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dharma said:


> Not sure if I can keep up, it's so busy here!
> 
> Vigee, I'm glad your buckle arrived and that you love it! I think the rose gold items are beautiful, I.m excited to own a piece soon!
> 
> Fabfashion, that's a long flight for little ones but you'll make it. I used to get activity books like stickers and puzzles but never show them until we were on the plane. The "newness" and surprise kept her busy for a while. Little dolls or animals work too if they like playing with those. Just make sure you don't show them until they are seated, then you can take the surprises out one at a time as a reward for good airplane behavior.  That and a few movies in between should do the trick. And remember to save a few things for the ride home, lol.
> 
> MrsJDS, congrats on the new job!!! Fabulous!!
> 
> MrsO, enjoy your dinner party! It's the perfect weekend to get out and dress up and forget about this awful cold. I never tire of hearing about pet stuff so studio kitty updates are fine with me
> 
> Hope everyone at the cafe enjoys their day! I'm thinking of walking with my girls, human and furry, to a friend's boutique to make some decisions regarding some new Spring clothes. I have a difficult time balancing my love of fashion and reality, lol. My job and life are fairly casual but I love beautiful clothes...*it's hard to get the right mix of amazing pieces that I can actually wear comfortably while working. I'm eyeing a gorgeous silk and brocade slip dress and wondering if I can get away with that?*



*dharma*, that gorgeous silk and brocade silk dress sounds, well GORGEOUS! My vote is to get it ~ enabling going on here. You will wear it, if not for work then out to dinner or on vacation. My lifestyle is very casual and I only work on a project-by-project basis and only for DH's company. Yet, I love a fabulous dress and find that I always wear one in Los Angeles or on vacation.


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Here is a better photo of the Kelly. Still, the colour is not quite like it IRL.



Wow Xiangxiang!! The suspense was killing me, but was definitely worth the wait! Congrats!! I love it!


----------



## MASEML

dharma said:


> Have fun celebrating, MASEML! Maybe plan something nice for just the two of you after the relatives have gone away





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, didn't know that the rules of this cafe included no complaints about concerns with relatives. A full blown rant about them is a much different story and you didn't do that at all. Hmmm, your post certainly didn't bother me and I sympathize completely. My fingers are crossed that your days pass quickly and you can finally take your shoe boxes out from under your bed and night-table! Have you picked out a cake for the party?



Thanks ladies!! I think I'm going with the Cookie Monster cake! There's a cupcake shop that a colleague told me about (the shop won Cupcake Wars, a Food Network show one year) so I went to their website, they make cakes of every cupcake flavour. Cookie Monster is chocolate chip cake, raw cookie dough centre, buttercream frosting and mini chocolate chip cookies. On cupcakes the mini cookies are on top, I'm not sure where the cookies go on a cake, esp since I want them to write Happy Birthday on top. Sounds yummy right? I'll take a photo of the cake for the cafe!


----------



## dharma

MASEML said:


> Thanks ladies!! I think I'm going with the Cookie Monster cake! There's a cupcake shop that a colleague told me about (the shop won Cupcake Wars, a Food Network show one year) so I went to their website, they make cakes of every cupcake flavour. Cookie Monster is chocolate chip cake, raw cookie dough centre, buttercream frosting and mini chocolate chip cookies. On cupcakes the mini cookies are on top, I'm not sure where the cookies go on a cake, esp since I want them to write Happy Birthday on top. Sounds yummy right? I'll take a photo of the cake for the cafe!



Cookie has always been my favorite Sesame Street character! If he loves cookie dough, it sounds like a great choice!


----------



## dharma

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *dharma*, that gorgeous silk and brocade silk dress sounds, well GORGEOUS! My vote is to get it ~ enabling going on here. You will wear it, if not for work then out to dinner or on vacation. My lifestyle is very casual and I only work on a project-by-project basis and only for DH's company. Yet, I love a fabulous dress and find that I always wear one in Los Angeles or on vacation.



Hahaha, Vigee! You are quite the enabler I'm going to try it on again today and decide. It's a bit pricey so I need to be able to justify it by wearing it a lot. It's not super trendy though and other pieces I have by this designer, I've worn for years ( dare I say decades!) it equally cracks me up and depresses me that I own vintage pieces that I've purchased new
Getting old........


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Thanks ladies!! I think I'm going with the Cookie Monster cake! There's a cupcake shop that a colleague told me about (the shop won Cupcake Wars, a Food Network show one year) so I went to their website, they make cakes of every cupcake flavour. Cookie Monster is chocolate chip cake, raw cookie dough centre, buttercream frosting and mini chocolate chip cookies. On cupcakes the mini cookies are on top, I'm not sure where the cookies go on a cake, esp since I want them to write Happy Birthday on top. Sounds yummy right? I'll take a photo of the cake for the cafe!



*MASEML*, love the Cookie Monster theme cake! Your SO is very lucky indeed and will really appreciate the extra effort you put in to this party. Pics, please!

My DDs had a special H cake made for me a few years ago ~ a total surprise and very endearing. My DH joined in the fun and we all had a good laugh, they know my love for orange boxes runs deep.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  I'm in the lounge right now. A very eventful morning. We got to the checkin counter and I realized I forgot something at home that was critical for our trip. So DH got back in the car and zoomed home and back to get it. The turnaround time would get him back just in time to board but he figured with his top tier flight status he could bypass any line. He made it just in time for boarding, only to find out our plane has mechanical issues and so we don't have a plane right now and won't be boarding for another couple of hours. So back we went to the lounge and so I'm able to pop into the cafe!

Xiang - I just knew you were going to reveal your BI Kelly 32!  It is beautiful!! Is it Epsom sellier?  How awesome that it finally arrived!  The inside of my bearn is BI and I just love the colour. A great pop of colour.  Congrats and wear it well. 

MAESML - I wasn't aware of this rule. Is it on page 1?  You got me curious about what are the rules of the cafe. The Cookie Monster cake is a great idea. Love it!  Should be a crowd pleaser. 

Vigee - LOVE the cake!! Priceless!  For my birthday party last year DH got me a Prada shoe box cake. That looked like it was half opened. For an extra $400 he could have had one Prada shoe made of fondant to top the cake. He figured rightly so that the money would be better spent on a new shoe 

dharma - silk and brocade sounds gorgeous!  Not sure if you are aware but brocade is hot this spring and fall. Prada SS 2015 is all about brocade for example. The ladies of the cafe know that my work attire style is "wedding ready" ie dressy enough to wear to a wedding so I would say you could wear that to the office. I have a deep love of fashion like you. So embrace it!

FabF - I liked the idea that someone gave to you of bringing games/crafts on the plane that are new. What you can also do is dole them out every so often on the plane as they get bored so there are continuous surprises. Go into the dollar store or walmart and you will find plenty of stuff that would work towards this idea.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*MrsJDS*, a flight delay due to a mechanical issue, oh no! Glad that you can use the lounge wifi to check-in here at the cafe. Keep us posted, please. 

Love your Prada shoe box cake for your birthday. Do you have a pic of it? That would be a great birthday cake for my eldest DD, who adores shoes. You are giving me inspiration 

Dries Von Noten was also full of brocade for F/W 2015 and it is a beautiful collection.

My second and last pic of the day before DH and I head out to do errands and a movie, XL Coup de Fouet pastel silk with the Gama RGHW buckle and earrings.


----------



## Suncatcher

Vigee - is this your new belt buckle?!?  LOVE. So under the radar and love the RGHW. Coordination perfection as usual. This is the equivalent of "wedding ready" while running errands and watch a movie.  You have impeccable taste. I bet you never make a fashion misstep!

I will PM you a picture of the cake as it reveals my true identity on it!


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, love the Cookie Monster theme cake! Your SO is very lucky indeed and will really appreciate the extra effort you put in to this party. Pics, please!
> 
> My DDs had a special H cake made for me a few years ago ~ a total surprise and very endearing. My DH joined in the fun and we all had a good laugh, they know my love for orange boxes runs deep.





MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies!  I'm in the lounge right now. A very eventful morning. We got to the checkin counter and I realized I forgot something at home that was critical for our trip. So DH got back in the car and zoomed home and back to get it. The turnaround time would get him back just in time to board but he figured with his top tier flight status he could bypass any line. He made it just in time for boarding, only to find out our plane has mechanical issues and so we don't have a plane right now and won't be boarding for another couple of hours. So back we went to the lounge and so I'm able to pop into the cafe!
> 
> 
> MAESML - I wasn't aware of this rule. Is it on page 1?  You got me curious about what are the rules of the cafe. The Cookie Monster cake is a great idea. Love it!  Should be a crowd pleaser.



U
Vigee, your daughter is so thoughtful! What a beautiful birthday cake. Look at the detailing, the cake decorator must have spent so may hours with the finishings. Stunning! I love your cake!! 

MrsJDS - oh no! at least you are in the lounge, maybe have a mimosa or a Bloody Mary to help pass time? So wonderful of your husband to go home to get whatever you forgot and still make it for your flight (even if now delayed)! You must live close to the airport!! It kind of reminds me of the time I literally woke up 30 minutes before my early morning flight. Best part is, I made my flight!! 

Oh about these rules, maybe they are unwritten?  Someone (I won't say who) sent me a message last night to sympathize and send support (very sweet!) and very indirectly mentioned topics that aren't typically discussed in the cafe.  It was a very nice message and I'm glad the person reached out, and i don't want to give the impression that the person was accusing me of breaking any rules, but it just got me thinking of whether there are rules?


----------



## MSO13

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello ladies, as promised, here are what I took home. Blue Izmir K32 sellier GHW and Aux Portes du Palais shawl in CW08. The photo doesn't do it justice at all! The colour doesn't come out nearly as beautiful as real life. I am glad I didn't give up on BI after Paris cancelled my order of a B30 in this colour first time around. It's the most beautiful jewel tone teal blue!



Congratulations Xiangxiang! She's gorgeous and looks so lovely with your shawl! I'm glad you love it, you were worried about it right? Sellier with GHW is so stunning, when are you taking it out for a spin?


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, a flight delay due to a mechanical issue, oh no! Glad that you can use the lounge wifi to check-in here at the cafe. Keep us posted, please.
> 
> Love your Prada shoe box cake for your birthday. Do you have a pic of it? That would be a great birthday cake for my eldest DD, who adores shoes. You are giving me inspiration
> 
> Dries Von Noten was also full of brocade for F/W 2015 and it is a beautiful collection.
> 
> My second and last pic of the day before DH and I head out to do errands and a movie, XL Coup de Fouet pastel silk with the Gama RGHW buckle and earrings.



Vigee, I love your buckle!! It's so elegant, the RG colour is so elegant. I love this new hardware that they've added to their repertoire. 

What movie will you be seeing? I love movies so let us know if you like whatever you see!


----------



## MSO13

MASEML said:


> U
> Vigee, your daughter is so thoughtful! What a beautiful birthday cake. Look at the detailing, the cake decorator must have spent so may hours with the finishings. Stunning! I love your cake!!
> 
> MrsJDS - oh no! at least you are in the lounge, maybe have a mimosa or a Bloody Mary to help pass time? So wonderful of your husband to go home to get whatever you forgot and still make it for your flight (even if now delayed)! You must live close to the airport!! It kind of reminds me of the time I literally woke up 30 minutes before my early morning flight. Best part is, I made my flight!!
> 
> Oh about these rules, maybe they are unwritten?  Someone (I won't say who) sent me a message last night to sympathize and send support (very sweet!) and very indirectly mentioned topics that aren't typically discussed in the cafe.  It was a very nice message and I'm glad the person reached out, and i don't want to give the impression that the person was accusing me of breaking any rules, but it just got me thinking of whether there are rules?



I don't know if there are formal rules per se, it seems occasionally we get gently reminded that there are other threads for various topics like sickness. Actually that's the only one I know for sure we're not supposed to talk about. Glad you got a note of support though and I hope your party planning goes smoothly! It's very difficult when there are lots of cooks in the kitchen! When is the party? 

The cookie monster cake sounds awesome, I'm sure it'll be a crowd pleaser!


----------



## Suncatcher

MASEML said:


> U
> Vigee, your daughter is so thoughtful! What a beautiful birthday cake. Look at the detailing, the cake decorator must have spent so may hours with the finishings. Stunning! I love your cake!!
> 
> MrsJDS - oh no! at least you are in the lounge, maybe have a mimosa or a Bloody Mary to help pass time? So wonderful of your husband to go home to get whatever you forgot and still make it for your flight (even if now delayed)! You must live close to the airport!! It kind of reminds me of the time I literally woke up 30 minutes before my early morning flight. Best part is, I made my flight!!
> 
> Oh about these rules, maybe they are unwritten?  Someone (I won't say who) sent me a message last night to sympathize and send support (very sweet!) and very indirectly mentioned topics that aren't typically discussed in the cafe.  It was a very nice message and I'm glad the person reached out, and i don't want to give the impression that the person was accusing me of breaking any rules, but it just got me thinking of whether there are rules?



Got it.  I just know one rule, which is not to discuss illness, colds and the like.  I know the cafe is supposed to be lighthearted discussion so thanks for enlighening me.  I don't want to break any rules here 

We don't live anywhere close to the airport.  We live in the city centre, equidistant from all the major highways, but my husband drives a fast car and likes an excuse to drive fast (within reason) IYKWIM.


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, a flight delay due to a mechanical issue, oh no! Glad that you can use the lounge wifi to check-in here at the cafe. Keep us posted, please.
> 
> Love your Prada shoe box cake for your birthday. Do you have a pic of it? That would be a great birthday cake for my eldest DD, who adores shoes. You are giving me inspiration
> 
> Dries Von Noten was also full of brocade for F/W 2015 and it is a beautiful collection.
> 
> My second and last pic of the day before DH and I head out to do errands and a movie, XL Coup de Fouet pastel silk with the Gama RGHW buckle and earrings.



Gorgeous Vigee, thanks for sharing and enjoy your day with DH! What movie?


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

*Dharma,* I totally understand the dilemma. I often get caught up shopping for a wardrobe for a completely different life. Even my dressy clothes are fairly casual by most career standards but I like you, LOVE fashion. Last night I almost pulled the trigger on a gorgeous pink silk maxi dress perfect for a dinner or summer party but it's a memorable color so I'm not sure I could wear it all the time but it's fairly timeless and an interesting cut. Let us know if you get the dress, surely you can find an occasion 

*Fab,* good luck packing-the countdown is on! Only one more week! I'm totally vacationing vicariously via all you guys!

*
MrsJDS,* the exact same thing happened to us on a trip down south last year but it was DH who forgot something. Our plane was delayed so he had enough time to get home and back. Glad you had enough time for him to get home and back! Safe travels!


Well, I need to get some work done so I can have a full day off tomorrow. DH has to be in the city to meet some clients in the afternoon so that means brunch on the park before his appointment  and a visit to Barney's/Local Boutiques for me while he works!


----------



## katekluet

XiangXiang, your new bag is spectacular! What a wonderful coler and the shawl is the perfect compliment.
Vigee, the belt hardware looks so good with the light colored leather. The Rose gold makes it very special.


----------



## MASEML

Did someone say dress?! I'm the worst perpetrator for buying lavish dresses that sit in my closet for years. 

Dharma, you will find an occasion to wear that dress.  Did I miss a pic? I'm rushing around the city so I'll read all posts tonight but case in point, I just went to my tailor to have some work done on a runway lanvin dress, which I bought last Spring? Decided SO's upcoming party is an occasion!


----------



## Mindi B

Vigee, that buckle and belt strap are absolutely beautiful.  So elegant, so sophisticated.  
dharma, I know what you mean about loving fashion but not having the lifestyle to require (all of) it.  For example, I love blazers, but as I work in my home, I have absolutely, positively, truly, really, no need to own any blazers.  Nevertheless, I have a gazillion.  Every season I weed items out of my closet and feel guilt that there are inevitably some that were never worn. :shame: Ah, well.
We also had some travel woes (like MrsJDS), but have finally reached our destination and are slipping into vacation mode.  Phew!  I do miss our dogs--there was a wee white fluffy marshmallow of a dog at the destination airport that was the cutest, happiest little thing and gave me a friendly ankle lick--I so wish my furballs could be here.

ETA: dharma, if you do get that slip dress, please post a photo--and MASEML, I want to see that Lanvin, too!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies! 

Back from running errands and our weekend movie, The Second Best Exotic Marigold Hotel. The movie has mixed reviews from the critics but I enjoyed it and thought that it was quite sweet. A very pleasant diversion from all of the snow and winter weather. 

Thanks for all of the love for my modest RGHW buckle. It is a pleasure to share pics here at the cafe. 

*dharma*, did you buy THE DRESS? Please let us know.

*MrsJDS*, still can't believe that your DH was able drive home and back from the airport. Amazing driver, a speed demon!

*xiangxiang*, MrsO mentioned that your new BI K was the bag that you had apprehension about ~ never fear, it looks nothing like a briefcase. 
Congrats again, you must still be in BI heaven.

*MASEML*, you will be wearing a Lanvin runway dress to your SO's bday party? I die. You will look fantastic, I am sure. More details, please 

*MrsO*, did you get all of your work finished so that you can have a free day tomorrow? My fingers are crossed that you will have a wonderful Sunday doing nothing at all.

*kate*, according to my DDs in LA, the temperatures are in the 80's F degrees. Are you having wonderful weather too? 

*Mindi*, you are in vacation mode! Yay!!! I am sure that you miss your furballs terribly. They will be so excited to see you when you get back home. Hope that you are having a wonderful time and are enjoying the sun, beach and pool with your DH. Actually, talking about clothing needs ~ the only clothes that I technically NEED are workout gear/sweats, a few dresses and a couple pairs of jeans and silk blouses. Really, there is such a difference between working and not working, and living in a city compared to the suburbs.  It's unbelievable.  

Hello *biscuit* and *MadamB*


----------



## dharma

Hi everyone! Thank you for the chorus of enabling, lol! I did get the dress!! I really love it and I played around with the styling and was happy to see that it looks über cool with a tank underneath, or a s/s tee and  so I can wear it to work. It's a low back halter style and the old girls need to be tidy. But for dress up, I can just wear a sticky bra and all is good. So it fits into my real and fantasy life  I left it at the boutique for alterations but I'll try to find a pic for you. It wasn't a runway piece so no luck finding it there. I also got a killer pair of pants that definitely fit into my real life. I'm shy with modeling shots, I'll leave that to the professionals. Here are the pants.....


----------



## dharma

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, love the Cookie Monster theme cake! Your SO is very lucky indeed and will really appreciate the extra effort you put in to this party. Pics, please!
> 
> My DDs had a special H cake made for me a few years ago ~ a total surprise and very endearing. My DH joined in the fun and we all had a good laugh, they know my love for orange boxes runs deep.



This is fabulous! I don't know if I'm more impressed with the cake or your DH for thinking of it! It must have been a wonderful birthday, may you have many more like it!


----------



## dharma

MASEML, your Lanvin sounds amazing. I think when you buy quality, the style lasts and it doesn't matter when you finally pull it out. I love dresses all summer long but when fall hits, I'm all about pants. I hate tights

MrsJDS, your DH is a rock star! That's fast driving!! Enjoy your vacation!

MrsO, hope you have lovely dinner and a relaxing day off. I'm glad to hear I'm not the only fantasy shopper. I've improved greatly as I've gotten older but sometimes an item just calls to you! (Is that a pink dress I hear crying?) sometimes the "occasion" is just waking up 

Mindi, enjoy your trip, I'll bet the pups are having a great time. I miss mine when I leave too.
Blazers....I hear ya.......


----------



## nadineluv

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Here is a better photo of the Kelly. Still, the colour is not quite like it IRL.




Gorgeous Kelly!!! Congrats!!


----------



## MASEML

Evening ladies! How was everyone's Saturday?! 

MrsJDS, Mindi - assume you both are at your vacation spots?!  I have news, my exciting Cookie Monster cake isn't happening. The sister suggested that the restaurant bake a cake instead of serving whatever dessert they are planning to do.  I have no clue if this place we picked even has a pastry chef though; I'm guess most fine restaurants have one? i'll just bring a Cookie Monster cupcake for SO when the sister goes back home. 

MrsO- ahh, you are going to nyc! You know that Barneys carries a small collection of Vintage H. Overpriced, but still nice to look at. Hmm, I'm so excited for your shopping trip. You should also make time for Bergdorfs - they should still be running their amazing sale. 

Vigee, was the movie funny? Had you seen the first one before? It was nominated for an Oscar in some category right? 

Dharma, your dress sounds lovely, and sexy! Woo hoo! When you've received it back from the shop, please reveal! Sounds perfect for summer! And, your runway pants are so elegant! 
Love! 

Sooooo ladies, my dress is a bit bright. Here's a photo from the runway. The runway photo makes the skirt part poofy, it's not that poofy in real life. So the tailor is taking the hem up since it's a little too long on me. Think it's a good dress for a birthday?


----------



## MASEML

Here's what it looks like IRL.


----------



## nadineluv

MASEML said:


> Here's what it looks like IRL.




Gorgeous dress Maseml!! My guess is you are quite the classy fashionista [emoji6][emoji4] 
***I have found my way to the H threads ... Chanel is my first love ... But let me tell you, H has been in my thoughts more than Chanel these days [emoji15] My husband has been dreading this day [emoji51]


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, wowza, a HUGE congrats on your new BI K32 sellier. What a gorgeous H dream bag. Isn't BI the BEST color in the world? We are definitely cousins and your aPdP CSGM is perfection with it. I am going to save this pic in my WL for a future purchase. Again, major congrats and thanks for the beautiful Saturday morning eye-candy!





MASEML said:


> Wow Xiangxiang!! The suspense was killing me, but was definitely worth the wait! Congrats!! I love it!





MrsJDS said:


> Xiang - I just knew you were going to reveal your BI Kelly 32!  It is beautiful!! Is it Epsom sellier?  How awesome that it finally arrived!  The inside of my bearn is BI and I just love the colour. A great pop of colour.  Congrats and wear it well.





MrsOwen3 said:


> Congratulations Xiangxiang! She's gorgeous and looks so lovely with your shawl! I'm glad you love it, you were worried about it right? Sellier with GHW is so stunning, when are you taking it out for a spin?





katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, your new bag is spectacular! What a wonderful coler and the shawl is the perfect compliment.





nadineluv said:


> Gorgeous Kelly!!! Congrats!!



Thank you so much *Vigee, MASEML, MrsJDS, MrsOwen, kate, nadineluv*! You ladies are the best! I am really thrilled about the Kelly. And indeed I was worried about a sellier 32 K would look too brief-case like but it doesn't at all! And the colour is just so interesting and gorgeous! 

*Vigee*, so happy to be your cousin on BI. I am so glad I stick with the colour choice.


----------



## chicinthecity777

*Vigee*, your Hermes cake!!!! OMG, it's incredible! The details on the ribbons too! Your DD is so thoughtful!

*MrsOwen*, no I haven't taken the Kelly for a spin yet. I am not ready.  How have you enjoyed your HAC? I still can't get over the beautiful skin of the HAC in your photo! 

*MrsJDS*, I was worried for you when you said your DH had to go back home to fetch before your flight and was relieved that your flight was delayed. Not that flight being delayed is a good thing but at least you got some breathing space. You must be at the destination now!

*MASEML*, there is no written down rules about this thread but generally Mod is keeping it light hearted and positive. (it's all in the title and first post.) Your dress is gorgeous! Woza! I am sure you will look stunning in it! 

*dharma*, congrats on your new dress! Sounds like you will enjoy it a lot.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I have another funny story. I went into my favourite British high-end jeweller yesterday to speak to my SA about a few things. I tried a few things on and put a few things in my wishlist etc. Then I saw this ring with two huge pear shaped diamonds, one white and one fancy pink. With halo on both, platinum setting on the white diamond and rose gold on the pink diamond. Totally stunning! I knew it was way way out of my price range but I asked to see it. My poor SA, bless him, trying to keep me entertained therefore obliged. It was seriously out of this world! So out of curiosity, I asked how much was it. He used his loop and read from some tiny tag and said it was £350,000. OK, lovely but OK. Then the two other SAs said no it wasn't £350,000. Turned out the ring is priced at £3.25 million! Ha ha! That was the most expensive piece of jeweller I have ever had on me! I couldn't even afford it even if I sold my kidney!


----------



## Mindi B

And you didn't take that ring home, xiangxiang?    It sounded amAZing.  3.25 million, huh?  Huh.
MASEML, perfect party dress!  Wherever you wear that, the dress will make it a party!  Sorry about the cookie monster cake, though.  Sometimes it is best to just let the control freaks have their way; you and SO can celebrate privately after the family's departure.
dharma, those pants are killer.  Love the pocket treatment!
A bit stormy here.  Is it just me, or does the weather forecast for just after one's vacation always look better?    Still, a bad day here is a good day.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> And you didn't take that ring home, xiangxiang?    It sounded amAZing.  3.25 million, huh?  Huh.
> MASEML, perfect party dress!  Wherever you wear that, the dress will make it a party!  Sorry about the cookie monster cake, though.  Sometimes it is best to just let the control freaks have their way; you and SO can celebrate privately after the family's departure.
> dharma, those pants are killer.  Love the pocket treatment!
> A bit stormy here.  Is it just me, or does the weather forecast for just after one's vacation always look better?    Still, a bad day here is a good day.



*Mindi B*, if there is any way I could sell an organ of mine to afford this ring, I would!  Sorry to hear you are still getting stormy weather! Hopefully this will clear up for you soon!


----------



## dharma

MASEML said:


> Here's what it looks like IRL.



What a beautiful dress! Definitely a forever piece. You will look amazing at the party!!! It sounds like your SiL is a major control freak and not too nice. I agree with Mindi,  just move on and have a great time after they leave, just the two of you.  Have fun!


----------



## dharma

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have another funny story. I went into my favourite British high-end jeweller yesterday to speak to my SA about a few things. I tried a few things on and put a few things in my wishlist etc. Then I saw this ring with two huge pear shaped diamonds, one white and one fancy pink. With halo on both, platinum setting on the white diamond and rose gold on the pink diamond. Totally stunning! I knew it was way way out of my price range but I asked to see it. My poor SA, bless him, trying to keep me entertained therefore obliged. It was seriously out of this world! So out of curiosity, I asked how much was it. He used his loop and read from some tiny tag and said it was £350,000. OK, lovely but OK. Then the two other SAs said no it wasn't £350,000. Turned out the ring is priced at £3.25 million! Ha ha! That was the most expensive piece of jeweller I have ever had on me! I couldn't even afford it even if I sold my kidney!



Maybe two kidneys? It must have been fun to try it on! Pink diamonds are TDF!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you so much *Vigee, MASEML, MrsJDS, MrsOwen, kate, nadineluv*! You ladies are the best! *I am really thrilled about the Kelly. *And indeed I was worried about a sellier 32 K would look too brief-case like but it doesn't at all! And the colour is just so interesting and gorgeous!
> 
> *Vigee*, so happy to be your cousin on BI. I am so glad I stick with the colour choice.





Mindi B said:


> And you didn't take that ring home, xiangxiang?    It sounded amAZing.  3.25 million, huh?  Huh.
> MASEML, perfect party dress!  Wherever you wear that, the dress will make it a party!  *Sorry about the cookie monster cake, though.  Sometimes it is best to just let the control freaks have their way; you and SO can celebrate privately after the family's departure.*
> dharma, those pants are killer.  Love the pocket treatment!
> A bit stormy here.  Is it just me, or does the weather forecast for just after one's vacation always look better?    Still, a bad day here is a good day.



*xiangxiang*, love being your BI cousin! That BI color is such a chameleon, like an H changant silk, it is indescribably delicious. So glad that you love it. Your trip to the jewelers sounds like a real adventure. Hmmm, 3.25 million for a ring and I would have have to sell more than a body organ at my age, more like a piece of real estate to satisfy that price tag. You must have had fun trying it on and then discovering the cost of it. Getting back to your new BI K32, let us know when you take it out for a spin and it sees sunlight. 

*MASEML*, there is something major to be said about being Anna Wintour's twin with your Lanvin dress ~ that is, you have impeccable taste in clothing. It is beautiful, simply stunning. Moving on to the control freak SIL, I hear you and there is at least ONE in every family. I totally agree with *Mindi*, sometimes it is best not to fight it out and let them have their way. Save the cookie monster cake idea for next year's bday for your SO when you can celebrate privately.  

*dharma*, love your summer pants. They are a great balance between fun and serious. You will be able to wear them to work or casually, and I find that these types of pieces work best in my wardrobe. Looking forward to seeing a pic of your new brocade dress after it is altered. Love beautiful clothes ~ should say, love beautiful things. Period. 

*Mindi*, our family makes it a habit to study future weather reports of our vacation destination before we leave. My DDs can immediately tell me the forecast while I am packing, really too funny. In fact, I have added the Bahamas and LA to my weather app so that I can check every time I travel, too. Hope that the skies clear up and you have lots of sun and warm weather for the next week or two.

*MrsO*, did you buy the pink maxi dress or is it out of sight and out of mind? I have been online and shopping this morning. Mainly looking at rose gold sandals, T-shirts and fun jewelry to coordinate back to my craie RGHW belt and (hopefully) a craie RGHW CDC. We shall see what I actually buy, love to online window shop 

*MrsJDS*, hope that you are relaxing and enjoying being on vacation with your family. Those daily massages must be major stress-relievers! Congrats again on your new position at work. You probably are so excited to get started with your new company. When do you start, as soon as you get back home?

*nadineluv*, welcome to the cafe thread. Your DH should be very, very afraid if you are now looking at H, haha. The slippery orange H thread is waiting for you!

*biscuit*, are you fully plowed out from all of the snow? We should have warmer temperatures during the next week and a major melt-down will occur. 

*FabF*, are you packing? Counting down the days until you reach Hawaii. So happy for you and can't wait to see the surprises that your H SA has in store for you.  

Apologies if I have left anyone out, hope that everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## chicinthecity777

dharma said:


> Maybe two kidneys? It must have been fun to try it on! Pink diamonds are TDF!!



It is the most beautiful ring I have ever seen in my life. Yes maybe sell two kidneys so I can afford the ring + two bodyguards for when I am wearing it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, love being your BI cousin! That BI color is such a chameleon, like an H changant silk, it is indescribably delicious. So glad that you love it. Your trip to the jewelers sounds like a real adventure. Hmmm, 3.25 million for a ring and I would have have to sell more than a body organ at my age, more like a piece of real estate to satisfy that price tag. You must have had fun trying it on and then discovering the cost of it. Getting back to your new BI K32, let us know when you take it out for a spin and it sees sunlight.
> 
> 
> Apologies if I have left anyone out, hope that everyone has a great Sunday.



*Vigee*, I remember seeing your BI Birkin and I thought it was beautiful! So I was pretty devastated when Paris cancelled the order. Now I am in LOVE!


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have another funny story. I went into my favourite British high-end jeweller yesterday to speak to my SA about a few things. I tried a few things on and put a few things in my wishlist etc. Then I saw this ring with two huge pear shaped diamonds, one white and one fancy pink. With halo on both, platinum setting on the white diamond and rose gold on the pink diamond. Totally stunning! I knew it was way way out of my price range but I asked to see it. My poor SA, bless him, trying to keep me entertained therefore obliged. It was seriously out of this world! So out of curiosity, I asked how much was it. He used his loop and read from some tiny tag and said it was £350,000. OK, lovely but OK. Then the two other SAs said no it wasn't £350,000. Turned out the ring is priced at £3.25 million! Ha ha! That was the most expensive piece of jeweller I have ever had on me! I couldn't even afford it even if I sold my kidney!



I die! Sounds so beautiful. I have always found the pear shape so elegant.  We're you able to snap a photo of the amazing ring on your finger?


----------



## MASEML

Mindi B said:


> MASEML, perfect party dress!  Wherever you wear that, the dress will make it a party!  Sorry about the cookie monster cake, though.  Sometimes it is best to just let the control freaks have their way; you and SO can celebrate privately after the family's departure.
> dharma, those pants are killer.  Love the pocket treatment!
> A bit stormy here.  Is it just me, or does the weather forecast for just after one's vacation always look better?    Still, a bad day here is a good day.



You are absolutely right. Better to let the sister have her way; I've accepted that she likes to have things her way. And yes, when his family leaves (counting the days, 7 more!), I'll bring home the Cookie Monster  

I hope you have better weather for the rest of your vacation! Hopefully, temperature wise you are somewhere hot to make up for some rain. 



nadineluv said:


> Gorgeous dress Maseml!! My guess is you are quite the classy fashionista [emoji6][emoji4]
> ***I have found my way to the H threads ... Chanel is my first love ... But let me tell you, H has been in my thoughts more than Chanel these days [emoji15] My husband has been dreading this day [emoji51]



Nadineluv, nice to see you here!! You are a chanel rockstar. . It's time to diversify your closet and introduce your black boxes to orange. Your constance is so beautiful, and yes, H is such a slippery slope. Your husband, lol, he probably share the same sentiments as many of our SOs/DHs. 

Thanks for the compliment! I love dresses; I've been the biggest supporter of the dress industry because it is one-stop shopping, put it on and voila!, there's your outfit!  




xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MASEML*, there is no written down rules about this thread but generally Mod is keeping it light hearted and positive. (it's all in the title and first post.) Your dress is gorgeous! Woza! I am sure you will look stunning in it!



Thanks Xiangxiang! Ahh yes, good times cafe   I Still can't get over that ring. Someone is going to be very lucky (and poor), but rich in bling! 




dharma said:


> What a beautiful dress! Definitely a forever piece. You will look amazing at the party!!! It sounds like your SiL is a major control freak and not too nice. I agree with Mindi,  just move on and have a great time after they leave, just the two of you.  Have fun!



Thanks Dharma. I completely agree, I'll let her run the show; I'll focus on my outfit! My only task now is to get the balloons - must be gold or yellow. 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, there is something major to be said about being Anna Wintour's twin with your Lanvin dress ~ that is, you have impeccable taste in clothing. It is beautiful, simply stunning. Moving on to the control freak SIL, I hear you and there is at least ONE in every family. I totally agree with *Mindi*, sometimes it is best not to fight it out and let them have their way. Save the cookie monster cake idea for next year's bday for your SO when you can celebrate privately.



Hi Vigee, thanks for the compliment. I love this dress, I'm not usually a hot pink person but the contrast between black and pink is really nice. Agreed, let the sister have her way, and I'll celebrate with SO separately.   The sister doesn't know that I'm basically paying for the party. My gift to SO is a fat check to cover the costs (which will turn out to be ~90% of the costs). 



Happy Sunday ladies! It's finally warmish here. Last night was probably the busiest Sat night in my city that I've seen in a long long time.  I heard on the news yesterday that Spring is finally on its way!


----------



## chicinthecity777

aha, I found a photo of the ring on their website. It won't get you a very good idea of how big it is. it's HUGE! I would put the weight of the main diamonds in the region of 7+ct. The pink is very sweet light pink. The white diamond is D colour.


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> aha, I found a photo of the ring on their website. It won't get you a very good idea of how big it is. it's HUGE! I would put the weight of the main diamonds in the region of 7+ct. The pink is very sweet light pink. The white diamond is D colour.



Speechless! Omg, wow. Drool. 7+ carats is ginormous, It's even bigger than Lady Gaga's rock (I think). Love!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

I did get a lot of my work done but it also fueled a bunch of new ideas so I may spend my evening sketching more. Dinner was good last night, well the company was good but we keep going to all these hipster vegan restaurants that are very trendy and while the food is ok, it never feels truly satisfying to me. Like 4 salad courses iykwim. 

Maseml, love the Lanvin. That seems like a perfect celebratory dinner outfit and I agree with Vigee-you're in great company with Ms. Wintour. I'm actually shopping in our city today and headed to NYC tomorrow. We only have a Co Op Barneys here and sadly the friend I'll be with tomorrow is not a shopper so I can't drag her over to Madison. She's not into fashion at all so we're keeping it to business shopping and meeting a friend for coffee. I grew up in NY and love to visit whenever I can! 

Dharma, love the pants and I'm glad you got the dress! I'm doing a little shopping today in the city center and then I'll see about the pink dress. It has an interesting cocoon cut and I like the designer's entire line which is dangerous. I'll likely order it if there's an easy return policy. 

Vigee, I hope you and DH enjoyed your day yesterday. Glad you liked the movie! I do a lot of online browsing and shopping myself, sometimes filling a cart to my hearts content and then closing out the browser. I need to be in the completely right mood to shop and try on in stores. It always feels like such a hassle. Today I plan to go to Barney's Coop, a few great local shops and two furniture stores. I want to start browsing for a new bed for our master bedroom, we're going to try a lower platform similar to a hotel we stayed at. 

Mindi, hope the weather improves for you!

MrsJDS, hope you and the family are enjoying the start of your vacation!

Xiangxiang, the ring sounds absolutely divine. I love combos of gold, you didn't sneak a photo to remember it did you? I'm trying to imagine how the pears were situated on the band. I haven't taken my HAC out yet, I was waiting for my insert to arrive but I may take it out tomorrow as it's over 40 degrees and it will be a good city tote for the day as I can stash my little purchases in it. NYC seems like a good place to practice not feeling self conscious with it.  *GAH! i was typing while you were posting, OMG 

Nadineluv, hi there! 

I'll stop back later!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi everyone!  Popping in to say hello. I have had a very busy morning going from the pool to the beach, back to the pool, then back to the beach ... Exhausted LOL. The big conversation DH and I have had this morning is what time is it here!  We do not know if DST applies here or not and on the internet we get two different answers. Isn't that hilarious?!?  We have a week to figure it out. As long as we get it right for the flight home it is fine. 

Xiang - the ring is stunning!  I get why you can't get it out of your mind. I have a friend who has a $12MM diamond ring and I have to say that kind of bling - like the one you tried on - is beyond comprehension. 

Okay I will pop in later. Hope you are all having a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## Mindi B

lol--MrsJDS, DH and I had the same issue regarding the time here!  Turns out where we are there is no Daylight Savings change, but we still had to ascertain whether our devices were accurately representing local time.  So funny!
Thanks for the good weather wishes, everyone!  Vigee, I actually try NOT to look ahead at the forecast, since there is nothing I can do about it anyway and if it's bad it just bugs me, pointlessly.  Better to remain in ignorance, for me.
Mid-day pina coladas for everyone!


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Hi everyone! Thank you for the chorus of enabling, lol! I did get the dress!! I really love it and I played around with the styling and was happy to see that it looks über cool with a tank underneath, or a s/s tee and  so I can wear it to work. It's a low back halter style and the old girls need to be tidy. But for dress up, I can just wear a sticky bra and all is good. So it fits into my real and fantasy life  I left it at the boutique for alterations but I'll try to find a pic for you. It wasn't a runway piece so no luck finding it there. I also got a killer pair of pants that definitely fit into my real life. I'm shy with modeling shots, I'll leave that to the professionals. Here are the pants.....



I might be your twin on these, I brought them home to try on with some of my tees/shirts. I also bought the gold Dries platform sandal which I'm excited about. 

I'm going to wait on the dress after my purchases today, I feel like in another month or two if it's still there it's meant to be. The pants I felt I had to snap up as there was only one pair left in this print. The whole Dries collection was amazing, I wanted everything!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  Love all the talk about clothes.  From Dries to Lanvin, summer pants to fancy dresses, and everything in between, it's all good IMO.  To me March is a month that feels like spring is just peeking around the corner, so it's a good time to start pulling out the spring clothes and seeing where in one's wardrobe it needs to be refreshed.  I have enjoyed reading the posts in the cafe today!


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, love being your BI cousin! That BI color is such a chameleon, like an H changant silk, it is indescribably delicious. So glad that you love it. Your trip to the jewelers sounds like a real adventure. Hmmm, 3.25 million for a ring and I would have have to sell more than a body organ at my age, more like a piece of real estate to satisfy that price tag. You must have had fun trying it on and then discovering the cost of it. Getting back to your new BI K32, let us know when you take it out for a spin and it sees sunlight.
> 
> *MASEML*, there is something major to be said about being Anna Wintour's twin with your Lanvin dress ~ that is, you have impeccable taste in clothing. It is beautiful, simply stunning. Moving on to the control freak SIL, I hear you and there is at least ONE in every family. I totally agree with *Mindi*, sometimes it is best not to fight it out and let them have their way. Save the cookie monster cake idea for next year's bday for your SO when you can celebrate privately.
> *dharma*, love your summer pants. They are a great balance between fun and serious. You will be able to wear them to work or casually, and I find that these types of pieces work best in my wardrobe. Looking forward to seeing a pic of your new brocade dress after it is altered. Love beautiful clothes ~ should say, love beautiful things. Period.
> 
> *Mindi*, our family makes it a habit to study future weather reports of our vacation destination before we leave. My DDs can immediately tell me the forecast while I am packing, really too funny. In fact, I have added the Bahamas and LA to my weather app so that I can check every time I travel, too. Hope that the skies clear up and you have lots of sun and warm weather for the next week or two.
> 
> *MrsO*, did you buy the pink maxi dress or is it out of sight and out of mind? I have been online and shopping this morning. Mainly looking at rose gold sandals, T-shirts and fun jewelry to coordinate back to my craie RGHW belt and (hopefully) a craie RGHW CDC. We shall see what I actually buy, love to online window shop
> 
> *MrsJDS*, hope that you are relaxing and enjoying being on vacation with your family. Those daily massages must be major stress-relievers! Congrats again on your new position at work. You probably are so excited to get started with your new company. When do you start, as soon as you get back home?
> 
> *nadineluv*, welcome to the cafe thread. Your DH should be very, very afraid if you are now looking at H, haha. The slippery orange H thread is waiting for you!
> 
> *biscuit*, are you fully plowed out from all of the snow? We should have warmer temperatures during the next week and a major melt-down will occur.
> 
> *FabF*, are you packing? Counting down the days until you reach Hawaii. So happy for you and can't wait to see the surprises that your H SA has in store for you.
> 
> Apologies if I have left anyone out, hope that everyone has a great Sunday.



Hi Vigee - I start in two weeks.  Believe it or not I have been thinking when and how I will be able to get to the cafe once I start my new job!  I think I will pop in during the lunch hour to post.    Are you all plowed out from the snow?!?  Glad to hear the movie review.  I enjoyed the first one so I will put the second one on my list too.


----------



## Suncatcher

MASEML said:


> Evening ladies! How was everyone's Saturday?!
> 
> MrsJDS, Mindi - assume you both are at your vacation spots?!  I have news, my exciting Cookie Monster cake isn't happening. The sister suggested that the restaurant bake a cake instead of serving whatever dessert they are planning to do.  I have no clue if this place we picked even has a pastry chef though; I'm guess most fine restaurants have one? i'll just bring a Cookie Monster cupcake for SO when the sister goes back home.
> 
> MrsO- ahh, you are going to nyc! You know that Barneys carries a small collection of Vintage H. Overpriced, but still nice to look at. Hmm, I'm so excited for your shopping trip. You should also make time for Bergdorfs - they should still be running their amazing sale.
> 
> Vigee, was the movie funny? Had you seen the first one before? It was nominated for an Oscar in some category right?
> 
> Dharma, your dress sounds lovely, and sexy! Woo hoo! When you've received it back from the shop, please reveal! Sounds perfect for summer! And, your runway pants are so elegant!
> Love!
> 
> Sooooo ladies, my dress is a bit bright. Here's a photo from the runway. The runway photo makes the skirt part poofy, it's not that poofy in real life. So the tailor is taking the hem up since it's a little too long on me. Think it's a good dress for a birthday?



MAESML - Sorry to hear that there is no Cookie Monster cake ... well, this time ...!!!!


----------



## Suncatcher

Mindi B said:


> lol--MrsJDS, DH and I had the same issue regarding the time here!  Turns out where we are there is no Daylight Savings change, but we still had to ascertain whether our devices were accurately representing local time.  So funny!
> Thanks for the good weather wishes, everyone!  Vigee, I actually try NOT to look ahead at the forecast, since there is nothing I can do about it anyway and if it's bad it just bugs me, pointlessly.  Better to remain in ignorance, for me.
> Mid-day pina coladas for everyone!



Hi Mindi - I hope you are having a fabulous time in your sunny climes!!!  Have a midday pina colada tomorrow for me!  I had my first beer at 10am (thought it was 11am but I was wrong).   I decided that Siri should know the answer to my question about what time it is so I ended up asking her!

My wifi is iffy here so that is why I am doing short posts.  Hope you all don't mind!


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsOwen3 said:


> I might be your twin on these, I brought them home to try on with some of my tees/shirts. I also bought the gold Dries platform sandal which I'm excited about.
> 
> I'm going to wait on the dress after my purchases today, I feel like in another month or two if it's still there it's meant to be. The pants I felt I had to snap up as there was only one pair left in this print. The whole Dries collection was amazing, I wanted everything!



MrsO - I'm going to check out Dries when I go back home!  Thanks for enabling!


----------



## dharma

xiangxiang0731 said:


> aha, I found a photo of the ring on their website. It won't get you a very good idea of how big it is. it's HUGE! I would put the weight of the main diamonds in the region of 7+ct. The pink is very sweet light pink. The white diamond is D colour.



Now that is a ring Honestly, though...if I was gifted with such a lovely item, I would probably exchange it for one of those monkey cameo rings I recently saw at Bergdorf's and some real estate  Not that I need to concern myself with such decisions!


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> I might be your twin on these, I brought them home to try on with some of my tees/shirts. I also bought the gold Dries platform sandal which I'm excited about.
> 
> I'm going to wait on the dress after my purchases today, I feel like in another month or two if it's still there it's meant to be. The pants I felt I had to snap up as there was only one pair left in this print. The whole Dries collection was amazing, I wanted everything!



I hope you decide to be my twin  but... We must consult one another before a meet up! I'm glad you like them, I was concerned with my height and the length of the rise but we are similar. So if you think they are fine, then I won't worry. I was going to take them up a bit. Love the platforms!! Great choice!!
I think I know which dress you are thinking of, if the clues are adding up correctly. It's a beauty and would look great on you.
 Dries and Rick Owens are my weakness...I've already emailed my friend the pieces I'd love for her to bring in. Fall is trouble.......big trouble.


----------



## dharma

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies!  Love all the talk about clothes.  From Dries to Lanvin, summer pants to fancy dresses, and everything in between, it's all good IMO.  To me March is a month that feels like spring is just peeking around the corner, so it's a good time to start pulling out the spring clothes and seeing where in one's wardrobe it needs to be refreshed.  I have enjoyed reading the posts in the cafe today!



It was a great day to think about Spring, MrsJDS! It was practically balmy here at 40 degrees, lol! Enjoy your vacation, I'm sure you'll find time to pop in after your new job starts. I have a crazy few weeks ahead of me as well and hope to pop in when I can.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Monday, ladies. I've been keeping up throughout the weekend but no time to post with DH going to bike show and me hanging with DDs, birthday party, semi-packing, etc. Looks like spring fashion is going full swing. 

xiangxiang, your BI Kelly sellier is beyond GORGEOUS!!!  Love it! We're cousins on this one too and with Vigee. You'll get so much wear out of it. This color turns out to be my favorite. Always happy every time I carry it. Mod pic when you carry it, pretty please. BTW, you should have bought the ring when your SA quoted you the price with one less zero--would have been a steal. Lol.

Vigee, your H bday cake is so awesome. Kudos to your DDs--you're so lucky to have such sweet and loving DDS. Your movie day out with DH sounds lovely. Movie theatres are a distant memory for me. Did you wear your new RGHW belt? It looks so pretty and spring-like with your shawl and earrings.

MrsJDS and Mindi, hope you're soaking up the sun and sipping cocktails. It's above freezing here today 6C/43F, practically summer!  Of course, I'm wearing a sleeveless t-neck under a light jacket and sweating. Silly me!

MASEML, your cookie monster cake sounds delish. Save it to celebrate just the 2 of you with some champagne when relatives are gone. Your Lanvin dress is divine! You'll be THE present. 

dharma, glad you decided to get the dress. Now those pants look fantastic.  

Hi nadineluv, welcome to the cafe! 

Hi biscuit, Kate, Madam and everyone! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies!

Got off to a slow start this morning at 5am and just couldn't get my eyes open and my brain fog free. Needed a cup of coffee AND an energy drink until I felt conscious and fully awake. 

Today is simply running errands and working around the house for me. No special projects and I am kind of in spring cleaning mode ~ editing a few things from my closet and re-homing them.  That is always a pleasure. The weather has turned sunny and is almost 45 degrees F today. 
Even though there is still snow on the ground, Spring is right around the corner, it seems. 

*xiangxiang*, that 7 carat ring is drop-dead gorgeous! Congrats for simply trying it on.

*FabF*, it sounds like you had a full day with your children yesterday. Hope that you had tons of fun and are enjoying the warmer weather, too. How is your vacation packing coming along?

*MrsO*, glad that bought those pants, too. I really like them and you will rock them, I am sure. I, too, am guilty of filling up my online shopping cart and then not checking out. Usually though I end up buying some of the clothes/shoes/accessories at a later date.

*Mindi*, checking the weather forecast is normal in my family and this characteristic has been passed down to us by generations. We all like to plan ahead when we are on vacation and depend on knowing the daily forecast in advance. Like your go with the flow attitude 

*MrsJDS*, *dhama *and *MASEML*, love talking about clothes! Have an unlined Dries coat/cape from last season that I am dying to wear once the weather gets a little bit warmer. It works perfectly with my etain K35 and etain jumping boots, so I just need the weather Gods to cooperate with me.

*MrsJDS*, loved your story about trying to figure out the time in Mexico while on vacation. That sounds exactly like me and laughed out loud at your conundrum. At least you finally resolved this issue! 

Hello *biscuit*, *MadamB*, *nadineluv* and *kate*.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hello all!  I saw the fall/winter swatches today.  The only color that interested me is Pruneoir, which is black with a purple undertone.  The spring scarves are beginning to come in.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello all!  I saw the fall/winter swatches today.  The only color that interested me is Pruneoir, which is black with a purple undertone.  The spring scarves are beginning to come in.



Madam, the pruneoir sounds like blackberry/black plum? I bet it'll look gorgeous in box calf leather. Any nice blues or pinks? 

Any more pics from the flower show you could share? It's finally warming up here, at least this week but the trees are bare and brown. No sign of spring yet.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

Im back from an absolutely gorgeous day in NYC. I feel awake and ready for Spring even though I suspect this is just a tease. 

I will post my NYC outfit in the Action thread, my HAC was a dream to carry today even as I stuffed it with things I didnt need like a shawl, hat and gloves. I know that some find B/HAC heavy but I must be used to lugging around super heavy bags. It felt great even fully loaded. I saw the occasional double take at the bag and I have to say we got great service when popping into ABC Carpet & Home perhaps due to the bag? We went to ABC Cucina for a super yummy lunch! 

*Dharma*, I give you custody of our mutual pants for any meet ups we both might attend as you got them first! My SA rolled them up twice to just under my calf muscle which I liked. I was wearing opaque black tights with them and the platforms and they actually looked cute. The rise was a little high for me so thats why I want to try styling them with a half tucked tee and denim shirt. Theyre very special though. The dress is Zero + Maria Cornejo, on her site or at Barneys. Not sure about it still, its a very memorable color. I hear you on the love of Rick and Dries. Those two are dangerous!

Fab, hope you had a great weekend. Vacay is almost here!

Hi Vigee, Mindi, Madam, Kate, MrsJDS and Maseml!


----------



## MASEML

Hello ladies! 

Ugh, political day in the office, and I think I'm coming down with a cold. 
I was the only person still wearing my down puffy coat, snow boots and a wool hat today, and it was noticed, lol. Couldn't escape office comments about my choice in outerwear, ha. 

*MrsO*, you were in my neighborhood!! I haven't even been to ABC Cocina! Did you go to the restaurant when it was Pipa? Wondering how it compares, as I think it never changed ownership and are both Mexican. I bet you stood out with your HAC! I love ABC, they have the best everything, did you get anything you'd like to reveal? Glad you had a great day here! 

*MrsJDS*, how is the weather today? Sunny? About your 10am beer, my philosophy is that it is 11am (and noon) somewhere in the world, and if we can drink Mimosas and Bloody Mary's for breakfast/brunch, why can't we have a beer! 

*MadamB*, Oooh fall swatches! pruneoir sounds fabulous.

*Vigee*, maybe your body hasn't adjusted yet to DST? I mean, just the other day 5am was 4am. I could chat about clothes all day! Oooh your Dries coat sounds lovely, you'll have to do a fashion show for us when you do take it out of your closet! 

*FabF*, does your DH like motorcycles or do you mean road bikes? If the latter, where is this bike show? My SO is obsessed with road biking  and he would love to go look at shiny objects with two wheels. During the warmer months, we watch all the bike races on tv. Well, he watches and I ask a bunch of questions, lol. 

Hi Dharma, Xiangxiang, Kate!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - this afternoon DH decided to consult with the owner of our villa as to what time it is. Well after 3 days of relying on Siri, the time on our iPads and some information on the internet, we were told that we were operating on the wrong time. So I've now just lost an hour LOL!  Apparently all the local people operate on daylight savings time notwithstanding what is on the internet. As long as our pilots operate on the same time as the locals, I'm fine 

The wifi here is so wonky I can't pop in here with any regularity. I would love to watch some of the fall RTW fashion shows but they will have to wait until I get home. All this talk of pink and patterned clothes in the cafe makes me want to rethink my spring wardrobe which for the most part is shades of black!

MrsO - I'm so glad to hear your HAC has made its public debut!  Will look out for your pic in the action thread.

FabF - did DH buy a new bike at the bike show?  My DH did before we left. 

Madam - not sure if I am allowed to say this but I will anyway - I can't wait to see the FW swatches!  The SS ones are not my thing. 

Vigee - sounds like you had a kind of day that I like to have!  An organized house means I can have an organized mind (and soul LOL)!

maseml - the sun is out in full force and it is 29 degrees celcius. I'm already tanned even though I have been piling on the sunscreen!

Xiang - have you tried on any new jewellery pieces!?!

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Im back from an absolutely gorgeous day in NYC. I feel awake and ready for Spring even though I suspect this is just a tease.
> 
> I will post my NYC outfit in the Action thread, my HAC was a dream to carry today even as I stuffed it with things I didnt need like a shawl, hat and gloves. I know that some find B/HAC heavy but I must be used to lugging around super heavy bags. It felt great even fully loaded. I saw the occasional double take at the bag and I have to say we got great service when popping into ABC Carpet & Home perhaps due to the bag? We went to ABC Cucina for a super yummy lunch!
> 
> *Dharma*, I give you custody of our mutual pants for any meet ups we both might attend as you got them first! My SA rolled them up twice to just under my calf muscle which I liked. I was wearing opaque black tights with them and the platforms and they actually looked cute. The rise was a little high for me so thats why I want to try styling them with a half tucked tee and denim shirt. Theyre very special though. The dress is Zero + Maria Cornejo, on her site or at Barneys. Not sure about it still, its a very memorable color. I hear you on the love of Rick and Dries. Those two are dangerous!
> 
> Fab, hope you had a great weekend. Vacay is almost here!
> 
> Hi Vigee, Mindi, Madam, Kate, MrsJDS and Maseml!


MrsO, glad you had a wonderful day taking M for a spin in NYC. Love ABC Carpet & Home--I'm an HGTV junkie and could spend all day at that store. May be it's a good thing I don't live there.  I don't find a HAC or a B to be too heavy but I'm used to lugging a tote bag with just about everything one could possibly need. I find a HAC to look a bit more refined than a B. May be it's the vertical shape of it and the sturdier leather like chamonix or epsom seems to give it a more refined form. Any mod pic?


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML, I was referring to a road bike. My DH is an avid weekend cyclist. Can't plan too many things on the weekends especially from spring to fall unless I let him know ahead of time. Hope things die down on the office politics front. Our office is so low key on the fashion side, I could be wearing PJs and no one would notice (or may be just a little). 

MrsJDS, great to hear you're having a wonderful time. You must have sent some sunshine this way because it's nice and almost toasty here. Tomorrow is going to be 8C. I think I should break out those shorts now. DH didn't buy any bike. He has a particular one in mind and I bet he's waiting for me to get it for him for his big bday later this year. I want to give him a watch though but I guess if he wants a bike... Which bike did your DH get? Cervelo?


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> MASEML, I was referring to a road bike. My DH is an avid weekend cyclist. Can't plan too many things on the weekends especially from spring to fall unless I let him know ahead of time. Hope things die down on the office politics front. Our office is so low key on the fashion side, I could be wearing PJs and no one would notice (or may be just a little).
> 
> MrsJDS, great to hear you're having a wonderful time. You must have sent some sunshine this way because it's nice and almost toasty here. Tomorrow is going to be 8C. I think I should break out those shorts now. DH didn't buy any bike. He has a particular one in mind and I bet he's waiting for me to get it for him for his big bday later this year. I want to give him a watch though but I guess if he wants a bike... Which bike did your DH get? Cervelo?



FabF - hilarious that you could wear PJs to work!  I once had a summer job working in the hospital (I was a neurosurgeon for a summer - just joking LOL!!!) so I wore scrubs to work.  Have to say that they are really comfortable - like PJs   My husband got a BMC.  This means nothing to me.  Just like Celine means nothing to him.  (He was in Miami two weeks ago and helped a woman sitting next to him on the airplane stow away her Celine bag.  He sent me an email asking me how did Celine rank on the spectrum of purses and whether it is a nice brand.)


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> MASEML, I was referring to a road bike. My DH is an avid weekend cyclist. Can't plan too many things on the weekends especially from spring to fall unless I let him know ahead of time. Hope things die down on the office politics front. Our office is so low key on the fashion side, I could be wearing PJs and no one would notice (or may be just a little).
> 
> MrsJDS, great to hear you're having a wonderful time. You must have sent some sunshine this way because it's nice and almost toasty here. Tomorrow is going to be 8C. I think I should break out those shorts now. DH didn't buy any bike. He has a particular one in mind and I bet he's waiting for me to get it for him for his big bday later this year. I want to give him a watch though but I guess if he wants a bike... Which bike did your DH get? Cervelo?



FabF, my SO has a Cervelo R5. It is last year's model, we got it when we were in Vegas. In between all the pool time, we squeezed in time to visit the bike shop. It's okay, I made him drive us to Hermes in St. Barth's every day, 2x. I was determined to buy a B on my trip!   

Is there a particular bike that your husband is interested in? Does he ride on Zwift Island or use Strava? Zwift is great for the winter months, it's actually very cool.


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> FabF - hilarious that you could wear PJs to work!  I once had a summer job working in the hospital (I was a neurosurgeon for a summer - just joking LOL!!!) so I wore scrubs to work.  Have to say that they are really comfortable - like PJs   My husband got a BMC.  This means nothing to me.  Just like Celine means nothing to him.  (He was in Miami two weeks ago and helped a woman sitting next to him on the airplane stow away her Celine bag.  He sent me an email asking me how did Celine rank on the spectrum of purses and whether it is a nice brand.)



MrsJDS, All I know is that BMC has its own racing team! Teejay Van Garten (sp?) is on it. Ok, so i did pay attn a little to the tv when my SO was watching..... 

Your DH is so funny. I love it!


----------



## dharma

Good evening everyone! It's been busy in here, I hope I can keep up! Long but good day at work. Watched the H rtw show, thought it was very safe fashion wise but very lux. Did anyone else watch? Also got the new Le Monde over the weekend. There is a wonderful story about the conservation dept. I would love that job

*Vigee*, I love spring cleaning and doing my closet every season. It's best when I'm home alone and can make a huge mess doing it before it all gets put back where it belongs. I still have an evilbay pile from last season that I haven't touched, mainly because I don't do evilbay, lol. I thought I would give it a try but one quick read of the ebay forum scared me to death. This season I will consign, it's much easier. 

*madameB* I can't wait to see the swatches, prunoir sounds right up my alley. Agree with Fabfashion....in box it would be a dream. 

*MrsO*It was a perfect day for the city, I love your action pic, you look amazing! ABC is one of my favorite places. Once a friend and I went for a" quick visit" and ended up spending all day. I could browse the fabrics forever. Our new pants are also cute with the waist rolled and worn low. I think I'll try that for a few wearings before altering. Being vertically challenged is always forcing me to be very creative when purchasing designer pants made for those blessed with height.

*Fabfashion*, you must be getting so excited about vacation!! 

*MASEML* hope the office stuff sorts itself out quickly. I wore a full winter coat to work today, hung it up and left without it, lol. I totally forgot I had a coat when it was time to leave. The power of sunshine is a beautiful thing. 

Good night Kate, MrsJDS, Xiangxiang, Mindi, and everyone!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Madam, the pruneoir sounds like blackberry/black plum? I bet it'll look gorgeous in box calf leather. Any nice blues or pinks?
> 
> Any more pics from the flower show you could share? It's finally warming up here, at least this week but the trees are bare and brown. No sign of spring yet.



Hi, Fabfashion!  All of the pinks reminded me of Flamingo.  The dark blues look a lot like Iddigo and Bleu Obscur.  One of the lighter blues is like Blue Jean but somewhat brighter and the other ones are close to Ciel.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Oops- I already posted that one.  Here's one:


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> FabF, my SO has a Cervelo R5. It is last year's model, we got it when we were in Vegas. In between all the pool time, we squeezed in time to visit the bike shop. It's okay, I made him drive us to Hermes in St. Barth's every day, 2x. I was determined to buy a B on my trip!
> 
> Is there a particular bike that your husband is interested in? Does he ride on Zwift Island or use Strava? Zwift is great for the winter months, it's actually very cool.



MASEML, I'll have to ask DH. I'm as much into bikes as MrsJDS' DH is into designer purses. lol. You're way ahead of me on this.


----------



## Fabfashion

dharma said:


> Good evening everyone! It's been busy in here, I hope I can keep up! Long but good day at work. Watched the H rtw show, thought it was very safe fashion wise but very lux. Did anyone else watch? Also got the new Le Monde over the weekend. There is a wonderful story about the conservation dept. I would love that job
> 
> *Vigee*, I love spring cleaning and doing my closet every season. It's best when I'm home alone and can make a huge mess doing it before it all gets put back where it belongs. I still have an evilbay pile from last season that I haven't touched, mainly because I don't do evilbay, lol. I thought I would give it a try but one quick read of the ebay forum scared me to death. This season I will consign, it's much easier.
> 
> *madameB* I can't wait to see the swatches, prunoir sounds right up my alley. Agree with Fabfashion....in box it would be a dream.
> 
> *MrsO*It was a perfect day for the city, I love your action pic, you look amazing! ABC is one of my favorite places. Once a friend and I went for a" quick visit" and ended up spending all day. I could browse the fabrics forever. Our new pants are also cute with the waist rolled and worn low. I think I'll try that for a few wearings before altering. Being vertically challenged is always forcing me to be very creative when purchasing designer pants made for those blessed with height.
> 
> *Fabfashion*, you must be getting so excited about vacation!!
> 
> *MASEML* hope the office stuff sorts itself out quickly. I wore a full winter coat to work today, hung it up and left without it, lol. I totally forgot I had a coat when it was time to leave. The power of sunshine is a beautiful thing.
> 
> Good night Kate, MrsJDS, Xiangxiang, Mindi, and everyone!



dharma, I'll have to live vicariously through you, Vigee, MrsO, MrsJDS and MASEML on the fashion front. I'm so short that I need alteration even on petite sizes. All I can venture into designer fashion are mostly accessories. I guess it helps my money tree that way. 

So far I've only packed most of DDs' stuff. Kinda lost steam part way and will probably start to panic Friday night.  Luckily, Hawaii has pretty good shopping so I can run to the mall if we forget something unlike going on cruises.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Oops- I already posted that one.  Here's one:



Madam, thank you for the pics.  Now this is what I call spring. What a lovely pic to see before bed.

Good night, everyone.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Tuesday, ladies! 

*MadamB*, waking up to that orchid pic was a dream come true! The beauty in nature always astounds me. Thanks. Also, the H pruneoir sounds like a great color but not for me unfortunately.

*FabF*, *MASEML*, and *MrsJDS*, know NOTHING at all about road bikes but the men in my neighborhood love cycling and they go out in groups of 10 or more on the weekends. Last time I got on a bike, I fell down sideways immediately and very calmly got up, dusted myself off and put it back in the garage. Obviously not my sport, although I love stationary and recumbent bikes at the gym. 

*dharma*, think that it was you who brought up the H RTW show. Yes, I watched some of it and LOVED it, very safe but beautifully designed pieces. There was a great black leather coat, I think it was worn by the second model on the runway that I simply adored. As far as re-homing and editing items, evil bay is so easy for me but my BFF definitely prefers consignment shops, so you are in good company. 

*MASEML*, office politics leaves me cold, I never was big on chit-chat or talking about other people either personally or professionally. Hope that you can get rid of your cold quickly. Have you ever tried Emergen-C? We swear by it in our family. 

*FabF*, my DDs are petite and size 0, and almost every item of clothing requires alterations regardless of the price. So, I sympathize with you regarding looking at RTW, but at least you have the world of accessories at your disposal.  Love accessories, especially H, as we all know. Congrats for partially packing for your Hawaiian vacation. How long will you be away?

*MrsJDS*, had a good laugh about your DH and the Celine handbag. That sounds so funny and he is priceless. Actually, I think that Celine is a very good brand and like their store in Paris on Avenue Montaigne. Also, can you believe how easy it is to get mixed up about the time change? Thank goodness, this is sorted out before your flight departure 

*MrsO*, glad that you had wonderful weather for your day trip to NYC and that your HAC was a success. I saw your outfit on the Action thread and you look wonderful! Perfect outfit for a day in the city. Have been to ABC Cocina and liked their menu very much, especially the guacamole with chips, and the ham and cheese fritters. Yummy.

Funny, how I lived in NYC for almost 12 years and now I go up to the city and I am so over-stimulated that I can only stand being there for a few hours. How times and things can change!

Leaving you all with a pic from the archives of the Dries coat/cape. It makes me look at least 20 pounds heavier than my actual weight because it is so loose but I love it nonetheless. 

Have a great Tuesday.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Tuesday, ladies!
> 
> *MadamB*, waking up to that orchid pic was a dream come true! The beauty in nature always astounds me. Thanks. Also, the H pruneoir sounds like a great color but not for me unfortunately.
> 
> *FabF*, *MASEML*, and *MrsJDS*, know NOTHING at all about road bikes but the men in my neighborhood love cycling and they go out in groups of 10 or more on the weekends. Last time I got on a bike, I fell down sideways immediately and very calmly got up, dusted myself off and put it back in the garage. Obviously not my sport, although I love stationary and recumbent bikes at the gym.
> 
> *dharma*, think that it was you who brought up the H RTW show. Yes, I watched some of it and LOVED it, very safe but beautifully designed pieces. There was a great black leather coat, I think it was worn by the second model on the runway that I simply adored. As far as re-homing and editing items, evil bay is so easy for me but my BFF definitely prefers consignment shops, so you are in good company.
> 
> *MASEML*, office politics leaves me cold, I never was big on chit-chat or talking about other people either personally or professionally. Hope that you can get rid of your cold quickly. Have you ever tried Emergen-C? We swear by it in our family.
> 
> *FabF*, my DDs are petite and size 0, and almost every item of clothing requires alterations regardless of the price. So, I sympathize with you regarding looking at RTW, but at least you have the world of accessories at your disposal. Love accessories, especially H, as we all know. Congrats for partially packing for your Hawaiian vacation. How long will you be away?
> 
> *MrsJDS*, had a good laugh about your DH and the Celine handbag. That sounds so funny and he is priceless. Actually, I think that Celine is a very good brand and like their store in Paris on Avenue Montaigne. Also, can you believe how easy it is to get mixed up about the time change? Thank goodness, this is sorted out before your flight departure
> 
> *MrsO*, glad that you had wonderful weather for your day trip to NYC and that your HAC was a success. I saw your outfit on the Action thread and you look wonderful! Perfect outfit for a day in the city. Have been to ABC Cocina and liked their menu very much, especially the guacamole with chips, and the ham and cheese fritters. Yummy.
> 
> Funny, how I lived in NYC for almost 12 years and now I go up to the city and I am so over-stimulated that I can only stand being there for a few hours. How times and things can change!
> 
> Leaving you all with a pic from the archives of the Dries coat/cape. It makes me look at least 20 pounds heavier than my actual weight because it is so loose but I love it nonetheless.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


Good morning, Vigee! Your picture is perfection, as always!  The coat goes beautifully with your B and jumping boots. You always look model perfect to me. Would you wear the new belt with it (under the coat)? I wish I can rock a belt. I feel with my short frame, a belt cuts me in half unless it's a tiny thin one and even that I usually skip. 

I didn't watch the RTW but saw some pics on the other thread. Some of the clothes look very elegant, love the cream clothes especially, and not so Comme des garcons as by the previous creative director. I always felt the previous shows were meant for 6 foot tall waif or be lost in all the fabric. 

I'm hoping to go do a quick shopping at lunch time. After a cursery look through my closet, I've determined that I need new summery clothing for Hawaii--shorts, t-shirts, summer dresses, etc. Not sure if our stores here brought anything other than sweaters out yet since it was just -30C last week but will try my best to score a few new items. I've gained about 4 lbs since my last Hawaii trip in October (gasp!). Hopefully, it's all muscle weight from all the walking I've done since getting my Fitbit. 

Hi to everyone!  Will pop by later.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  Had a lazy day today hanging out in the sun, on the beach and by the pool.  Spent a lot of time tossing a football with DS and trying to get DD to eat.  Back home she eats like a champ but here all she wants are "sips" ("chips").  Oh well.  

I finally got a chance to watch the Hermes RTW show.  I like that the lines are more womanly and the fabrics look sumptuous but I'm not sure the clothes speak to me.  

Vigee - love your Dries coat on you.  It is so you!  Suits you perfectly and of course you are coordinated perfectly.  As for Celine, I told my DH that Celine bags are really nice (but not as pricey as H) and even nicer are the clothes. 

FabF - yes, summer-y clothes have hit the stores!  Try and get a chance to check them out before you leave!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## MASEML

Vigee, you look absolutely stunning. Look how polished your outfit is! Your Dries coat/cape is gorgeous. 
Your experience with road bikes is like me; we have city bikes (similar to Boris bikes in London), SO and I (on date 2) decided to take a bike ride to brunch and this particular Saturday, one long stretch of road was closed to traffic (there are 3 Saturdays in the summer where this main road is closed to cars, intended for runners, walkers, joggers and cyclists to enjoy). Even with zero cars, I was freaking out riding a city bike. We reached our lunch destination, my behind was sore and sweating. My dear SO said it was because I was cycling like a hamster on a wheel, lol. That was my first and last time riding in the city. I haven't tried Emergen-C yet, someone else told me about it yesterday...will need to look into this! 

MrsJDS- what a lux life! Beach, pool,Hermes RTW. 

FabF, spring collection is out! Got lots of emails that Spring stuff is out  

Hello everyone else! Today was SO's actual birthday, we went out to dinner with his family (the non-cookie monster cake party is Saturday); TOO MUCH food! 7 courses I think over 3.5 hours. I'm spent and ridiculously full. I had to be rolled home, but the food was delicious!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies!  Had a lazy day today hanging out in the sun, on the beach and by the pool.  Spent a lot of time tossing a football with DS and trying to get DD to eat.  Back home she eats like a champ but here all she wants are "sips" ("chips").  Oh well.
> 
> I finally got a chance to watch the Hermes RTW show.  I like that the lines are more womanly and the fabrics look sumptuous but I'm not sure the clothes speak to me.
> 
> Vigee - love your Dries coat on you.  It is so you!  Suits you perfectly and of course you are coordinated perfectly.  As for Celine, I told my DH that Celine bags are really nice (but not as pricey as H) and even nicer are the clothes.
> 
> FabF - yes, summer-y clothes have hit the stores!  Try and get a chance to check them out before you leave!
> 
> Hi to everyone else!


Hi MrsJDS, your vacay sounds heavenly. We go to Denny's, California Pizza, Cheesecake Factory and the likes quite a few times on our US trips because DDs would only want to eat mac & cheese or some kind of pasta alfredo and nothing else. Hope your DD eats well--may be some bread/pasta/cereal?

Didn't get any summery clothes during my lunch break. Last check the weather is warm but not super hot--around 24C/75F so will bring a few long sleeves/capris for layering in the evening.


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> Vigee, you look absolutely stunning. Look how polished your outfit is! Your Dries coat/cape is gorgeous.
> Your experience with road bikes is like me; we have city bikes (similar to Boris bikes in London), SO and I (on date 2) decided to take a bike ride to brunch and this particular Saturday, one long stretch of road was closed to traffic (there are 3 Saturdays in the summer where this main road is closed to cars, intended for runners, walkers, joggers and cyclists to enjoy). Even with zero cars, I was freaking out riding a city bike. We reached our lunch destination, my behind was sore and sweating. My dear SO said it was because I was cycling like a hamster on a wheel, lol. That was my first and last time riding in the city. I haven't tried Emergen-C yet, someone else told me about it yesterday...will need to look into this!
> 
> MrsJDS- what a lux life! Beach, pool,Hermes RTW.
> 
> FabF, spring collection is out! Got lots of emails that Spring stuff is out
> 
> Hello everyone else! Today was SO's actual birthday, we went out to dinner with his family (the non-cookie monster cake party is Saturday); TOO MUCH food! 7 courses I think over 3.5 hours. I'm spent and ridiculously full. I had to be rolled home, but the food was delicious!



MASEML, what did you have for dinner? 7 courses sound like seven heaven to me.  No luck on the shopping front so I'll check things out in Hawaii. Somehow shopping for SS clothes in a tropical setting just seems easier. 

I have a hybrid bike that is about 10 years old and may have about 50 miles on it. I'd only ride in a park so DH finds it too slow so we rarely go. The bike that DH is interested in is a carbon fibre Colnago frame. He likes to custom build his bikes and I may have to divert some H funds towards it. Don't know why a few pieces of metal and a pair of rubber tires cost so much. I guess the same can be said for some silks and leather. Lol.


----------



## dharma

Good morning! Hope everyone is having a great week so far! 

Fabfashion, shopping for spring or a tropical vacation is difficult when it's still cold. I'm sure you'll pick up a few things while you're away and it will be more fun. When my DD went through the macaroni and cheese stage and we still wanted to enjoy nice restaurants, we found that most places, especially french bistro and italian, all had some type of "Mac and cheese". The quality of ingredients is usually better too. We used to joke that she had Mac and cheese at the nicest restaurants around. I think it helped her palette grow as well since the flavors are so different than what you'd find in a corporate restaurant.  I suppose it's easier with one child though, lol, I can't imagine trying to please two!

MASEML, sounds like an amazing meal! It's the party that never ends! I'm not much of a biker either. I'm more the stationary bike type, hahaha.

MrsJDS, glad you are having a wonderful time! Agree about the H show, totally not my life. I feel like I will never be grown up enough to wear clothes like that but I can appreciate the beauty of them. I was one of the few that actually loved what Lemaire was doing, the clothing looked so elegant and beautiful in the stores and on display. But sadly I am not that girl.

Vigee, love your Dries cape, you always look amazing! 

Hello, Madame B, Kate, Xiang, mrs.O and everyone else at the cafe!


----------



## chicinthecity777

My dearest cafe friends, sorry for being so quiet. Work has been really busy in the last couple of days and plus an evening event last night. 

*Fabfashion*, you are right that I should have bought the ring when he said it was £350,000. Give him my Amex and run with the ring! LOL. 

*Vigee*, you look fabulous in your outfit! And don't look bulk AT ALL! Etain is such a chic colour! The ring has two diamonds each is about 7ct so it's a 14ct ring! *sigh* 

*MrsJDS*, how's your vacation so far! Sunny? Remember to send some sunshine our way! I went to a private event but via work at a jeweller in town last night and tried on more jewellery! And a lot of champagne! I didn't buy anything though. I am saving for my next jewellery purchases...

*MrsOwen*, I saw your mod shot with your HAC in the Action thread and you look smashing! You wear the bag so well! I still haven't taken my BI K out yet. She's sitting on my toy boy in my bedroom so I can see it every morning when I wake up! 

Hello *dharma, MASEML, Madam Bijoux, Mindi B, kate*!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  We had a quick (3 min) downpour so are all chilling inside while we wait for the chairs, etc to dry out so I thought I would send a quick note.  DH is taking the time to organize our long weekend plans for the summer.  Yay!  We (I) have an aversion to being in town any summer long weekend May through September so until we find our summer place we have to organize trips out of town.  (MASEML - is this a similar sentiment felt by New Yorkers, that they need to escape the city on summer weekends?)

Xiangxiang - I would like a job where I can attend private events at jewellers, hahaha!  What are your next jewelly purchases?  Do share with us!  I will try to send you some sun later.  Right now it is a wee bit overcast.  

MASEML - a seven course meal?!?  Wow!  Sounds delicious!  Is this where you wore your Lanvin dress?

Dharma - sometimes I go through a mac and cheese phase so I get how your DD went through that!

FabF - the boys can have their love of bikes, we can have our love of H, and to me, that is all good!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies of the cafe! Happy Wednesday. 
This week is moving so quickly, I catch my breath and it is the middle of the week already. 

*MASEML*, your SO's birthday feast would have left me in a food coma today and unable to move. Please let us know more about the delicious meal that you were served. Also, loved your biking story, I wouldn't have made it to the park 

*xiangxiang*, sounds like it was a fun event last night even though it was for business ~ anything to do with jewelry would catch and hold my interest for a long period of time. Did you see any pieces worth pursuing? Love that you are looking at your new big orange box every morning. How cheerful! 

*MrsJDS*, your children sound so normal and it seems like they are having a great time on vacation. Hope that you are enjoying yourself equally as much. 

*FabF*, it's the final countdown to your Hawaiian vacation! Yay. I love shopping while on a trip away from home. It's so relaxing and fun. 

Hello *MrsO*, *kate*, *biscuit*, *Mindi* and *MadamB*!

Nothing much is new in my neck of the woods except the temps are going up to 60 F. degrees today and the sun is trying to peek out. Thanks for all the love for my Dries coat/cape, it really is comfortable and a pleasure to wear. I am going to spend the day catching up on paperwork and writing emails. Woke up super early and my errands are finished already, so I beat the morning rush hour. 

Would like to thoroughly  spa my Bs/Ks but I cant's remember where I put the Lexol and Blackrock ~ this is infuriating. Once I re-order them online, I know I will find them hidden in a random closet or drawer, lol. Will go and hunt for them now 

Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies!  We had a quick (3 min) downpour so are all chilling inside while we wait for the chairs, etc to dry out so I thought I would send a quick note.  DH is taking the time to organize our long weekend plans for the summer.  Yay!  We (I) have an aversion to being in town any summer long weekend May through September so until we find our summer place we have to organize trips out of town.  (MASEML - is this a similar sentiment felt by New Yorkers, that they need to escape the city on summer weekends?)
> 
> Xiangxiang - I would like a job where I can attend private events at jewellers, hahaha!  What are your next jewelly purchases?  Do share with us!  I will try to send you some sun later.  Right now it is a wee bit overcast.
> !



*MrsJDS*, hope sun restored its full glory soon for you! The jeweller last night was not quite my style. I prefer classic designs in jewellery. They are more modern style, think asymmetric, hammered features and free flow lines etc. I haven't decided what will be my next jewellery purchase but I just know I need to save some money for it. 

Londoners are just as bad as New Yorkers when it comes to escape summer but it's more concentrated in August. The city is literally empty in August and I LOVE it! We normally go away before or a bit after August.



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies of the cafe! Happy Wednesday.
> This week is moving so quickly, I catch my breath and it is the middle of the week already.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, sounds like it was a fun event last night even though it was for business ~ anything to do with jewelry would catch and hold my interest for a long period of time. Did you see any pieces worth pursuing? Love that you are looking at your new big orange box every morning. How cheerful!
> 
> Nothing much is new in my neck of the woods except the temps are going up to 60 F. degrees today and the sun is trying to peek out. Thanks for all the love for my Dries coat/cape, it really is comfortable and a pleasure to wear. I am going to spend the day catching up on paperwork and writing emails. Woke up super early and my errands are finished already, so I beat the morning rush hour.
> 
> Would like to thoroughly  spa my Bs/Ks but I cant's remember where I put the Lexol and Blackrock ~ this is infuriating. Once I re-order them online, I know I will find them hidden in a random closet or drawer, lol. Will go and hunt for them now
> 
> Have a great day, ladies!



*Vigee*, it was a lot of fun trying on some pieces last night but they are not really fitting into my wardrobe. But I love trying them nonetheless!  Do you just spa your smooth leather bags or do you do it for Togo/Clemance as well?


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

Just popping by with a quick hello! Hope the vacationers are having fun, like Vigee we've got lovely early Spring weather which makes it easier for me to work.  

I'm up to my eyeballs in stuff to do and need to hustle, perhaps this weekend I'll get a moment to chill out. 

Thanks for the compliments on Ms. M aka the HAC, I just got my insert and carried it yesterday as well. My friend spotted in my office and flipped out, she was so excited! It made me mildly self conscious but at least I could say she's an oldie!

Hope to see you guys soon!


----------



## katekluet

Well I have nothing very exciting to report but I am so enjoying everyones fashion shopping, jewellery tales, Vigees coat and that fabulous H cake, tales of warm relaxing vacations.....and the special, extended BD celebration of Maseml's SO. That Lanvin dress is wonderful!
I am doing great on the diet and on getting back into my previous exercise program, going to add a Pilates class next week and try a few other different ones along with the yoga. Feels good when the clothes fit well
Hi to everyone!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Wednesday, everyone! Popping by quickly. It's sunny and supposedly mild out so I'm going to try to go do some light shopping during lunch--knick knacks to take on the plane to occupy DDs. Haven't resumed packing but will do that tonight or may be tomorrow. I think I should have left the suitcases unpacked from the last trip. 

xiangxiang, I'd love to have a job where I got to jewelry events. Sounds like fun nonetheless. 

MrsJDS, hope the sun is out and you're enjoying the outdoors again.

Vigee, I moved stuff out from under my sink to store the H cleaning supplies but now I can't find where I put the extra boxes of moisturizer and cleanser. Yikes! I spent almost an hour last weekend looking for my foaming cleanser to no avail. 

MrsO, I get self conscious if someone in my office noticed my H bag. Usually they're a bit oblivious but when someone asked I felt a little funny. Strange I know. 

Dharma, whenever we go on a cruise, the kitchen makes such creamiest and tastiest mac and cheese. Not sure how they do it but DDs just love them. 

MASEML, have you recovered from your feast?

Kate, glad to hear your diet's going well. I just gave up and will try to pick it up after my trip. I love pilates. It's the only thing I enjoy doing. I should try to do a couple of classes at lunch time during the week at a gym near me.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hello, all.  It's finally a nice day in the Philadelphia area.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies, a mid-day report. 

Found my lexol cleaning lotion and blackrock leather N rich products to spa my bags. Of course, they were in a drawer in my sitting room which is very near by my laptop.

*xiangxiang*, I asked docride if these products can be used on chevre, clemence and togo and she stated yes, they can. TBH, I don't use my Bs/Ks very much here in the suburbs and they are asleep in their boxes until I go to LA but according to docride they still need a treatment annually or semi-annually (at the minimum) to preserve the leather. So, this is one of my projects during the next few weeks.

Also, just sprayed my new H craie/blanc and RC/Rouge H belts with a leather and stain protector to prevent color transfer from clothes and I am happy to report that the color of the H leather belts didn't deepen or change afterwards. Yay.

*kate*, glad to hear that your diet is going well. Major congrats! I am too afraid to get on the bathroom scale today and am putting this off until tomorrow. Checking out exercise classes and would love to find a pilates class in the neighborhood. 

*FabF*, glad the sun is out and the temps have warmed up for you. Did you get anything for your children and the flight while out at lunch? 

*MrsO*, truly understand your embarrassment regarding your HAC.  A friend of mine saw one of my Ks and then later at a dinner made it a point to call attention to the fact that she would NEVER pay more than $200 for a HANDBAG. This was in front of our DHs and in the middle of our meal at an elegant restaurant. That evening, just by chance I wasn't carry any bag  at all. So, I just agreed with her, lol. FYI, this is a woman that spends $40k-$70K on a single horse and that's fine by me. Different strokes for different folks. 

*MadamB*, what are you doing on this fine day?

Okay, now I am off to polish two H black and taupe belts and look in to those pilates classes.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello, all.  It's finally a nice day in the Philadelphia area.


Glad to hear you're having a nice day, Madam. Hopefully, this is the last we've seen of Old Man Winter--hopefully I'm not jinxing it by writing out loud.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies, a mid-day report.
> 
> Found my lexol cleaning lotion and blackrock leather N rich products to spa my bags. Of course, they were in a drawer in my sitting room which is very near by my laptop.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, I asked docride if these products can be used on chevre, clemence and togo and she stated yes, they can. TBH, I don't use my Bs/Ks very much here in the suburbs and they are asleep in their boxes until I go to LA but according to docride they still need a treatment annually or semi-annually (at the minimum) to preserve the leather. So, this is one of my projects during the next few weeks.
> 
> Also, just sprayed my new H craie/blanc and RC/Rouge H belts with a leather and stain protector to prevent color transfer from clothes and I am happy to report that the color of the H leather belts didn't deepen or change afterwards. Yay.
> 
> *kate*, glad to hear that your diet is going well. Major congrats! I am too afraid to get on the bathroom scale today and am putting this off until tomorrow. Checking out exercise classes and would love to find a pilates class in the neighborhood.
> 
> *FabF*, glad the sun is out and the temps have warmed up for you. Did you get anything for your children and the flight while out at lunch?
> 
> *MrsO*, truly understand your embarrassment regarding your HAC.  A friend of mine saw one of my Ks and then later at a dinner made it a point to call attention to the fact that she would NEVER pay more than $200 for a HANDBAG. This was in front of our DHs and in the middle of our meal at an elegant restaurant. That evening, just by chance I wasn't carry any bag  at all. So, I just agreed with her, lol. FYI, this is a woman that spends $40k-$70K on a single horse and that's fine by me. Different strokes for different folks.
> 
> *MadamB*, what are you doing on this fine day?
> 
> Okay, now I am off to polish two H black and taupe belts and look in to those pilates classes.


You're so industrius, Vigee! I think I'm going to try Blackrock on my chevre Karo. I read in Docride'd earlier posts that it can be used on chevre, sparingly. I finished my little shopping. Ended up going to the Dollar store and got loads of drawing pads, markers, colorful pens, stickers, winding bunny toys, little stuffed bunny dolls, chocolate and candies. Nearly $50 worth of stuff so I think I'm good for the outbound flight. 

Now I just need to go browse some new kiddie apps and then we're all set. Oh and pack my clothes.


----------



## MASEML

Ladies, checking in quickly! I'm still at work so trying to be covert while typing on my phone   I have recovered, finally! Tonight I'll look through the menu to post the courses - we went to a french infused Japanese restaurant, have you ladies heard of David Bouley? He might only have restaurants in ny? Anyway, It's his Japanese restaurant. 

Will spend time tonight catching up with all of you to see how your day went!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies, a mid-day report.
> 
> Found my lexol cleaning lotion and blackrock leather N rich products to spa my bags. Of course, they were in a drawer in my sitting room which is very near by my laptop.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, I asked docride if these products can be used on chevre, clemence and togo and she stated yes, they can. TBH, I don't use my Bs/Ks very much here in the suburbs and they are asleep in their boxes until I go to LA but according to docride they still need a treatment annually or semi-annually (at the minimum) to preserve the leather. So, this is one of my projects during the next few weeks.
> 
> Also, just sprayed my new H craie/blanc and RC/Rouge H belts with a leather and stain protector to prevent color transfer from clothes and I am happy to report that the color of the H leather belts didn't deepen or change afterwards. Yay.
> 
> *kate*, glad to hear that your diet is going well. Major congrats! I am too afraid to get on the bathroom scale today and am putting this off until tomorrow. Checking out exercise classes and would love to find a pilates class in the neighborhood.
> 
> *FabF*, glad the sun is out and the temps have warmed up for you. Did you get anything for your children and the flight while out at lunch?
> 
> *MrsO*, truly understand your embarrassment regarding your HAC.  A friend of mine saw one of my Ks and then later at a dinner made it a point to call attention to the fact that she would NEVER pay more than $200 for a HANDBAG. This was in front of our DHs and in the middle of our meal at an elegant restaurant. That evening, just by chance I wasn't carry any bag  at all. So, I just agreed with her, lol. FYI, this is a woman that spends $40k-$70K on a single horse and that's fine by me. Different strokes for different folks.
> 
> *MadamB*, what are you doing on this fine day?
> 
> Okay, now I am off to polish two H black and taupe belts and look in to those pilates classes.


 
Hello, Vigee  Today I was catching up with yard work, picking up pine cones and broken tree branches. The snowdrops are blooming and the daffodils are well on the way.


----------



## Suncatcher

Lots of talk of spring!  

Vigee and MrsO - you have inspired me to do a home spa on my H bags.  I have never done one and now I'm thinking that I should!  

Vigee - your story about the woman who won't carry expensive purses but buys expensive horses is rather hilarious!  I guess we all have different things we like to splurge on; the key is to respect our differences, right?!?

FabF - I think you made a fine $50 investment today   Should pay off in dividends when you have some peace and quiet on your flight, right?!?  Yay, your trip is almost here!


----------



## Suncatcher

MASEML - never heard of David Bouley but japanese fusion sounds great!  We are eating well here - all homemade local food cooked by our chef - I am so full at the end of each day!

Kate - good for you for getting on your exercise program and doing well on your diet!  I will look to you for inspiration next week.

Xiangxiang - I hear you about the jewellry - if you are into classic lines, free flow lines and hammered metal and assymetry won't work for you!  Interesting to hear about Londoners fleeing the city in August - just as us tourists swarm in, right?!?  Last summer on one of my two trips to London in August we spent some time in Norfolk.  Lovely countryside you have there.

Madam - do you like to garden, given your love of flowers?


----------



## Suncatcher

We had another easy going day.  The weather cleared up nicely mid-morning and we had lots of sun today. I spent a lot of time building a huge sand mountain on the beach - the mother of all sand mountains - and playing monkey in the middle in the water.  Turns out I suck at monkey in the middle; I get stuck in the middle a lot!!!

The people in the villa next to us left today so we had a quick chat with them before they left.  The woman is an instructor to yoga instructors (ie she teaches yoga instructors how to teach) and so I got from her a reference for a yoga instructor in my city.  I have not had great success with yoga to date, maybe due to the fact that I have never learned the proper technique, so I am hopeful that maybe this time I will find a good instructor who will teach me proper pose positioning.

Other than that, nothing new to report.  Hope you all had a lovely day!


----------



## katekluet

MASEML. Seven courses of Japanese food sound like heaven to me. 
FabF, have faith....DD was a Mac and cheese and very bland eater as a child but now she loves all good food and is a wonderful cook, too.....
I am waiting til the Las Vegas  meetup to learn from docride about how to care for my bags...both are pretty new and I am a real novice. 
Mrs. JDS, loving the reports of your vacation...so relaxing.  
Reading a fun book about a Midwestern gal who ends up involved in Hollywood with big stars during the making of Gone With The Wind, a fun read...and one of my favorite movies.


----------



## MSO13

Evening all, 

I had a little time to read and catch up. To clarify, my friend was super excited about my bag and a little flustered but I didnt feel judged by her. She loves fashion and was mostly just curious. She knows I work really hard and this is how I like to reward myself plus there's a little gifting from DH. I have no doubt that Ill be confronted at some point by one of these rude people though and Im glad I have you guys for support! 

*Vigee,* I love the Dries cape and do not think it adds weight, I love volume and proportion and think it looks fabulous on you. In this vein I just got a smock dress by a blogger, Peony Lim. Well, I got two :shame:
I wont be rocking them as mini dresses though, theyre a bit short for me. I am impressed by the quality and weight of the wool. Enjoy spaing your bags, it made me feel very connected to the craftsmanship handling it so much. 

*Xiangxiang,* thank you for your compliment on my HAC action pic. I had my bag sitting out so I could admire it as well. I hope you relish it when you do take your Kelly out! Sorry the jewelry wasnt your vibe. 

*Kate,* Im glad to hear the diet and yoga are going well. Im sticking with the low carb as much as possible and still getting my exercise in. Its the best when things are fitting well or looser!

*Fab,* glad you got your huge quantities of distractions for DDs on the plane. Good luck with the packing, Im sure Hawaii will yield better warm weather shopping!

*Maseml,* I have not heard of this chef but Im going to look him up. I love chefs and our rock star chef culture these days! Im sure dinner was amazing!

*Madam,* I hope you had a beautiful Spring day and enjoyed it!

*MrsJDS, *glad youre having lots of sun and beach fun! Youll be all rested up for your new job!

Hi *Dharma*, hope you had a lovely day!


----------



## MASEML

Ladies, I can devote my full attention now. How do you do it at work? I feel guilty (yet I still do it). 

So, Cookie Monster cake is back on!!! The restaurant got back to our planner (I.e. cousin) and said it will be an additional $160 for them to bake a cake. Um, no thanks. I'll take a delicious Cookie Monster cake for a fraction, thank you! Lanvin dress will be worn on Saturday; tailor is delievering it tomorrow!!  

And for last night's meal- I'm going to mess this up and give the restaurant complete injustice as I don't know Japanese cuisine another than spicy tuna rolls. Clearly, I know I can't be a food writer. So, we started with a trio of appetizers (smoked salmon, langoustine and iberico ham), then it was a soup, guinea hen broth with winter vegetables?, then a plate of several types of sashimi, then a chawanmushi truffle bowl (it was a steamed egg something), then a fish dish, a meat dish, a rice dish, and lastly a dessert. On the house, they gave us candied wafers. Ok, I butchered the teasing menu so here's the link to the menu as described by the experts. 

http://www.davidbouley.com/brushstroke-main/brushstroke-menus/kaiseki-menu/






MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies!  We had a quick (3 min) downpour so are all chilling inside while we wait for the chairs, etc to dry out so I thought I would send a quick note.  DH is taking the time to organize our long weekend plans for the summer.  Yay!  We (I) have an aversion to being in town any summer long weekend May through September so until we find our summer place we have to organize trips out of town.  (MASEML - is this a similar sentiment felt by New Yorkers, that they need to escape the city on summer weekends?)
> 
> MASEML - a seven course meal?!?  Wow!  Sounds delicious!  Is this where you wore your Lanvin dress?



*MrsJDS*- oh yes, here in NY, most people head out of town - usually to the Jersey Shore or the Hamptons! It's amazing how quiet it is. However, tourists usually replace the noticeably lacking New Yorkers. My friend has a Hamptons home so she's invited me a few times, but I actually enjoy the quietness of a weekend in the city.   plus, the Hamptons is just New Yorkers somewhere else so I'm not really escaping the city, lol. Have any of you cafe ladies been? Good to go for an experience, but I can't imagine going every weekend - the traffic getting down there is horrendous! 

Homemade local food sounds so fresh and delicious. So healthy Mrs JDS! SO's party on Saturday is a hired personal chef (we didn't pick the chef; he/she comes if you pay the extra fee) in the restaurant cooking for guests in the same room (an open kitchen) sing local fresh ingredients! 

*FabF* have you gone Spring shopping yet for your trip? I walked into a store today, was so nice to see Spring colours! 

*Kate* have you done Pilates before? You will be so fit and firm after, I can't do the hundred series, so much strain on my neck but otherwise love working out without sweating! 

*Xiangxiang* I love the countryside; I once went to Buckinghamshire? and somewhere in Surrey for work. Do you consider Surrey as the countryside? I joke with SO about Surrey (he grew up there) as being country. I know it isn't (it's just a suburb), and it is super refreshing not to live on top of each other but I joke how it isn't London. Whenever I bring this up, he makes a face at me. 


Hi Vigee, Dharma, MrsO, MadamB.


----------



## MASEML

Oops spoke too soon. The sister is back at it. She's now convinced SO that it is perfectly acceptable to just eat restaurant provided dessert. It's not a birthday party without cake!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsJDS said:


> MASEML - never heard of David Bouley but japanese fusion sounds great!  We are eating well here - all homemade local food cooked by our chef - I am so full at the end of each day!
> 
> Kate - good for you for getting on your exercise program and doing well on your diet!  I will look to you for inspiration next week.
> 
> Xiangxiang - I hear you about the jewellry - if you are into classic lines, free flow lines and hammered metal and assymetry won't work for you!  Interesting to hear about Londoners fleeing the city in August - just as us tourists swarm in, right?!?  Last summer on one of my two trips to London in August we spent some time in Norfolk.  Lovely countryside you have there.
> 
> Madam - do you like to garden, given your love of flowers?



Hi, MrsJDS.  Gardening is one of my favorite things to do.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies of the cafe. It's sunny today and a little cool but love that sunshine. 

*MadamB*, looks like it might be another good day for yard work and gardening. Have you ever been to Longwood Gardens in Delaware? They have a beautiful orchid room that reminded me of your last pic. 

*FabF*, looks like you are almost ready to go on vacation, my bet is that you are very excited and can't wait to leave. 

*MrsJDS*, how lucky of you to have met your villa neighbor and get a yoga instructor's contact information. At least for me, exercise classes are all about the instructor. Have yet to find one that I absolutely love but will keep trying. Don't know how to play monkey, but I am sure that I would be the monkey in the middle, too, lol. Kudos to you for planning on doing a home spa of your bags. It's a great project and I can PM you directions, if you would like. 

*MrsO*, absolutely ADORE Peony Lim and did not know that she had a clothing line. Will definitely do a google search and try to find it. Her fashion sense is amazing, she strikes a great balance of classic and trendy outfits. 

*MASEML*, well your SIL is truly becoming annoying, lol. So bossy and controlling! Bet that you are counting the days until she leaves ~ five more nights, right? Also, have heard of David Bouley and your Asian fusion meal sounds delicious. Is your Lanvin dress back from the tailor and ready for Saturday night? 

*kate*, please fill us in after the Las Vegas meet-up regarding docride's advice for caring for H bags. It's amazing to me how much conflicting information is on the TPF threads about how to store Bs/Ks. Some ladies swear that leaving them in their box is best and I have also read that standing them up in their dust bag is even better. For now, I have my bags in their boxes until I hear otherwise. Also, what is the name of the fun book that you are reading? It sounds good. 

*xiangxiang*, as far as jewelry goes ~ as long as it is bling, I love it ~ never met a piece of jewelry that I didn't like.

Hope that everyone has a good day!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Thursday, ladies. What's everyone up to today? I woke up thinking it was Friday and was disappointed when I realized later that it's only Thursday. Thought it was almost time to leave for vacay. Hehe.

MrsJDS, glad to hear the sun came out and you had fun playing monkey. Never played that before but I'll look it up so may be I can play with DDs. I grew up as an only child so didn't get to play too many kiddies games growing up. I checked out the babysitting in Hawaii. The rate is very reasonable and the company got many positive reviews. Now just need to figure out which days I'd like some time to ourselves. Our kiddies are too young to join the hotel's kids club because they're not 5 years old yet but this sitting arrangement is so much more flexible. The kids club is only 9am-3pm so we still can't go out for dinner or anything like that; i.e., a relaxing trip to H.  Our SA is very sweet, and indulgent, but I'd like to be able to try on scarves without little monkeys running amok in the store. Lol.

Vigee, how's your home spa going? Most of my bags are clemence so I haven't done much to it. Could you please let me know which product(s) you use on clemence and the result. I don't think epsom need anything? I'd love to own a box calf something one day because the patina is so gorgeous but don't think I can stomach self-inflicted scratches and I'm super clumsy at that. I'd be spa-ing a box bag everyday. On the storage of bags, I heeded Docride's advice and store mine lightly stuffed in their dustbag in their box and on their back--just like how they came from the store. I leave the straps unfastened though.

Madam, would love to see a pic of your garden one day. I used to plant roses all over interspersing with topiary evergreen and some perennials. But I ended up removing all the roses about 3 years ago when DDs started walking and touching things--didn't want them to poke their fingers on the roses' thorns. Now it's just evergreen, some perennials and few potted annuals. Wish our weather is warmer and can grow more tropical flowers. Our indoors is pretty bare now too. Used to have lots of orchids and tropical flowering plants. May be I'll pick it up again in a few years when the girls are older. 

MrsO, you're way ahead of me on spring clothes shopping. I spent 1/2 hour last night trying to find my summery clothes. Only managed to find 3 dresses, few t-shirts and a couple pairs of shorts. I can't remember where I packed them away especially some of the chiffony blouses. Oh well, I guess I'll travel light and buy some stuff at the destination. 

MASEML, I feel for you. All you can do is take the high road. Hopefully, SO is on your side. For the first few years of our marriage, I always felt DH would take his family side if it ever came to it. His family is very sweet and they never meddle or anything but I always felt they'd come first because they're all so close (DH has a huge extended family that live in the same city as us). It was pretty much all in my head. Then one day there was a conflict in our schedule and an important family event and he chose ours without me even had heard of this whole situation, then I knew and felt so much better afterwards and never looked back. I hope everything will work out for the best after your guests left. At least you'll look smashing in your Lanvin dress! 

Hi to everone!


----------



## Fabfashion

I'm so excited! I need to tell you ladies this. I just got myself a gold breloque charm off H.com US for my BI B GHW.  Someone posted it on the Finds thread and I ordered it so fast my hands were a blur on the keyboard. Lol. I even called customer service just to make sure it's not a glitch in their system. Late last year one popped up and I ordered and got confirmation only to receive a cancellation notice 3 days after. I was so bummed. Fingers crossed this goes through. I'm having it shipped to the Ala Moana store so it'll be a nice present. I also asked C/S if they have any PdV CSGM in orange and she said there are 2 in Hawaii so I'll go check that out if I still love it as much as I did a couple of months ago. So so much for not needing anything at H. I've been checking out the SS scarf thread for modeling pics, just in case.


----------



## katekluet

Mres JDS, you expressed it so well, respecting each other's differences! Congrats on finding a good yoga instructor, that makes all the difference....the Pilates instructor was highly recommended so that is why I am trying that class.
FabF, so smart to give yourself and DH adult time and visiting H without kiddies will make it easier to enjoy.
Vigee, the book was a fun read, A Touch Of Stardust by kate Alcott.
I will gather as much of Docride's wisdom as possible, really looking forward to it.
MASEML, can we spell CONTROL ? Taking the high road and looking smashing in your red dress ,don't let the sister dampen your enjoyment of the celebration. 
I always love looking at all types of jewelry!! I have a torch, hammers, workshop, and make some myself. We women in the jewelry making classes felt so empowered using the tools!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies of the cafe. It's sunny today and a little cool but love that sunshine.
> 
> *MadamB*, looks like it might be another good day for yard work and gardening. Have you ever been to Longwood Gardens in Delaware? They have a beautiful orchid room that reminded me of your last pic.
> 
> *FabF*, looks like you are almost ready to go on vacation, my bet is that you are very excited and can't wait to leave.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, how lucky of you to have met your villa neighbor and get a yoga instructor's contact information. At least for me, exercise classes are all about the instructor. Have yet to find one that I absolutely love but will keep trying. Don't know how to play monkey, but I am sure that I would be the monkey in the middle, too, lol. Kudos to you for planning on doing a home spa of your bags. It's a great project and I can PM you directions, if you would like.
> 
> *MrsO*, absolutely ADORE Peony Lim and did not know that she had a clothing line. Will definitely do a google search and try to find it. Her fashion sense is amazing, she strikes a great balance of classic and trendy outfits.
> 
> *MASEML*, well your SIL is truly becoming annoying, lol. So bossy and controlling! Bet that you are counting the days until she leaves ~ five more nights, right? Also, have heard of David Bouley and your Asian fusion meal sounds delicious. Is your Lanvin dress back from the tailor and ready for Saturday night?
> 
> *kate*, please fill us in after the Las Vegas meet-up regarding docride's advice for caring for H bags. It's amazing to me how much conflicting information is on the TPF threads about how to store Bs/Ks. Some ladies swear that leaving them in their box is best and I have also read that standing them up in their dust bag is even better. For now, I have my bags in their boxes until I hear otherwise. Also, what is the name of the fun book that you are reading? It sounds good.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, as far as jewelry goes ~ as long as it is bling, I love it ~ never met a piece of jewelry that I didn't like.
> 
> Hope that everyone has a good day!


 


Fabfashion said:


> Happy Thursday, ladies. What's everyone up to today? I woke up thinking it was Friday and was disappointed when I realized later that it's only Thursday. Thought it was almost time to leave for vacay. Hehe.
> 
> MrsJDS, glad to hear the sun came out and you had fun playing monkey. Never played that before but I'll look it up so may be I can play with DDs. I grew up as an only child so didn't get to play too many kiddies games growing up. I checked out the babysitting in Hawaii. The rate is very reasonable and the company got many positive reviews. Now just need to figure out which days I'd like some time to ourselves. Our kiddies are too young to join the hotel's kids club because they're not 5 years old yet but this sitting arrangement is so much more flexible. The kids club is only 9am-3pm so we still can't go out for dinner or anything like that; i.e., a relaxing trip to H.  Our SA is very sweet, and indulgent, but I'd like to be able to try on scarves without little monkeys running amok in the store. Lol.
> 
> Vigee, how's your home spa going? Most of my bags are clemence so I haven't done much to it. Could you please let me know which product(s) you use on clemence and the result. I don't think epsom need anything? I'd love to own a box calf something one day because the patina is so gorgeous but don't think I can stomach self-inflicted scratches and I'm super clumsy at that. I'd be spa-ing a box bag everyday. On the storage of bags, I heeded Docride's advice and store mine lightly stuffed in their dustbag in their box and on their back--just like how they came from the store. I leave the straps unfastened though.
> 
> Madam, would love to see a pic of your garden one day. I used to plant roses all over interspersing with topiary evergreen and some perennials. But I ended up removing all the roses about 3 years ago when DDs started walking and touching things--didn't want them to poke their fingers on the roses' thorns. Now it's just evergreen, some perennials and few potted annuals. Wish our weather is warmer and can grow more tropical flowers. Our indoors is pretty bare now too. Used to have lots of orchids and tropical flowering plants. May be I'll pick it up again in a few years when the girls are older.
> 
> MrsO, you're way ahead of me on spring clothes shopping. I spent 1/2 hour last night trying to find my summery clothes. Only managed to find 3 dresses, few t-shirts and a couple pairs of shorts. I can't remember where I packed them away especially some of the chiffony blouses. Oh well, I guess I'll travel light and buy some stuff at the destination.
> 
> MASEML, I feel for you. All you can do is take the high road. Hopefully, SO is on your side. For the first few years of our marriage, I always felt DH would take his family side if it ever came to it. His family is very sweet and they never meddle or anything but I always felt they'd come first because they're all so close (DH has a huge extended family that live in the same city as us). It was pretty much all in my head. Then one day there was a conflict in our schedule and an important family event and he chose ours without me even had heard of this whole situation, then I knew and felt so much better afterwards and never looked back. I hope everything will work out for the best after your guests left. At least you'll look smashing in your Lanvin dress!
> 
> Hi to everone!


 
Hi, everybody!  I'm late to the party today.  
Vigee, I've been to Longwood Gardens a few times.  I always love it there.  
Fabfashion, I'll post a pic or two of the garden later this evening.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies! I'm feeling the early afternoon drowsiness coming on ... Will be time to siesta soon!  A new family from Denver has rented the villa next to us so now DS has a playmate the same age and gender as him. While I enjoyed playing monkey in the middle (person in the middle has to intercept the football thrown between two others at each end, done in the pool) and building sand castles, I'm quite content to have him play with his own peer group!  DD also has two new playmates (twins) the same age as her but they are too young to play together. I did some online shopping, ordering pochettes from MaiTai, but nothing like the shopping FabF has done on the H website. Bravo!  There is also a BE Kelly wallet on the H website but alas, I can't order it and have it shipped to me. Too bad!


----------



## Suncatcher

Vigee - yes could you PM me the directions?  I actually went to the docride thread a couple of days back but there are hundreds of pages to sift through. Thanks in advance!  Don't know who is Peony Lim - I will google the name?

FabF - fantastic news about locating a babysitting service!  It will give you and DH some alone time and chance to get out as adults!  The countdown begins to your trip!!

madam - I would love to see pics of your garden. We have a city backyard, ie small  and not too much greenery in the back. 

maseml - rock your Lanvin dress, put on a smile and rise above it!  The best revenge IMO is a life well lived. 

Kate - you make jewellery? Cool!  Do you have any pics of your creations?


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies! I'm feeling the early afternoon drowsiness coming on ... Will be time to siesta soon!  A new family from Denver has rented the villa next to us so now DS has a playmate the same age and gender as him. While I enjoyed playing monkey in the middle (person in the middle has to intercept the football thrown between two others at each end, done in the pool) and building sand castles, I'm quite content to have him play with his own peer group!  DD also has two new playmates (twins) the same age as her but they are too young to play together. I did some online shopping, ordering pochettes from MaiTai, but nothing like the shopping FabF has done on the H website. Bravo!  There is also a BE Kelly wallet on the H website but alas, I can't order it and have it shipped to me. Too bad!


MrsJDS, glad to hear you're having some restful time while your DD and DS play with their new friends. Yesterday there was a bougainville (sp?) K wallet on H.com that was TDF! If I didn't already have a rarely used BE one, I'd jump on it. It was such a pretty color. On that note, it's been raining wallets in assorted colors on H.com.


----------



## Fabfashion

Kate, I'd love to see pics of your creation too. At one point, pre-DDs and with too much time on my hands, I'd wanted to take jewelry making program at the local college. I was thinking with the money I spent gettting things custom made, I could do it myself--never got the chance to though. 

Madam, can't wait to see pics of your garden. I grew up in a tropical setting and the one thing I miss the most is not the heat but the colors.


----------



## etoile de mer

Hi everyone!   Popping in to catch up. Glad to see everyone is doing well, and to see she new chat friends here, too!

I recently started Pilates personal training, and am loving it! I'm so glad I decided to try it again. I'd done in the past with a trainer, for many years. Such a nice combination of strengthening and stretching, with focus on body awareness. The studio is about 1.5 miles away, so (inspired by *Fabf*) I'm walking back and forth. And getting out more for walks, in between, too. So, working on increasing my daily steps!

*MrsJDS*- So glad you are enjoying your sunny vacation! And *Fabf*, sighHawaii...wonderful to hear you're headed there in a few days! 

*Madame B* - Have loved your flower and butterfly pics! Enjoy your garden tidying. I find that sort of work so gratifying.

*kate* - Glad to hear of another book suggestion! Recently I've been reading books by Liane Moriarty, and just finished "The Cukoo's Calling" by J K Rowling (under the pseudonym Robert Galbraith). It's a detective series (well just two so far, but hopefully more to come). Fun that you make jewelry! I have some ideas for some pieces with beads. I haven't done anything with beads since I was about 8! We were always doing/making things growing up, and I remember going through a bead phase.  I'm looking forward to a trip to the local bead shop, this weekend. 

*MASEML* - Oh bother, regarding the cake drama! I imagine your party will be lovely, and the cake perfect and delicious (no matter which one makes an appearance). Your pink dress is beautiful!

*MrsO* - Your HAC is wonderful, and I loved your beautiful action pic! I have a natural chamonix (reversing to white epsom) belt strap that I need to treat. Many thanks for providing the link (steps to do this). I previously purchased the supplies, and never got to it. I've been so cautious wearing it untreated

*Vigee* - Loved you craie/white belt, thanks for sharing. Wondering if I can justify adding this beautiful creamy white shade of craie when I already have the strap I note above!  Are you starting to see early signs of spring? 

*xiangxiang* - Wondering how your pond is progressing. It must be getting close to sparkling clear. And how is dear Harry? I think we are long overdue for some pics! I thought of you when visiting "Scout" a few weeks ago at my local grocery.  Such an adorable golden, shrewdly positioned at the exit, to maximize opportunities for admiring comments, and tummy rubs. We know how scheming goldens can be! 

*dharma* - I also enjoyed the Le Monde story about the conservation dept. I found the whole issue to be much more interesting, than those of the recent past. Sounds like the east is  starting to thaw out a bit? Hopefully most of winter is over, there!


----------



## biscuit1

Etoile, how is Mini ?


----------



## dharma

Oh golly, just lost a long post!! Will try again, see you in a few hours


----------



## etoile de mer

biscuit1 said:


> Etoile, how is Mini ?



Hi *biscuit*  Love our Minithey seem to easily engender these feelings!  How are all your critters? And are you starting to thaw out a bit? Spring is around the corner!


----------



## etoile de mer

dharma said:


> Oh golly, just lost a long post!! Will try again, see you in a few hours



Oh bother, *dharma*, I hate that! To avoid the aggravation, I tend to write long posts in a text editor, and then cut and paste.


----------



## biscuit1

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *biscuit*  Love our Minithey seem to easily engender these feelings!  How are all your critters? And are you starting to thaw out a bit? Spring is around the corner!



We had been thawing but a freeze expected again this evening . All of us have cabin/ stable fever . Grateful that it's March and that I don't live in Boston. Backyard and riding ring are perfect for ice skating. Can't wait for all of it to melt away and begin riding again. I bought another safety vest. It has an air cartridge and attaches to saddle. In case I'm launched , the vest fills with air and protects neck and lower back. Hopefully it will not be needed to activate !
How many miles on Mini ? I do miss ours.


----------



## etoile de mer

biscuit1 said:


> We had been thawing but a freeze expected again this evening . All of us have cabin/ stable fever . Grateful that it's March and that I don't live in Boston. Backyard and riding ring are perfect for ice skating. Can't wait for all of it to melt away and begin riding again. I bought another safety vest. It has an air cartridge and attaches to saddle. In case I'm launched , the vest fills with air and protects neck and lower back. Hopefully it will not be needed to activate !
> How many miles on Mini ? I do miss ours.



Our Mini is still just a youngster, 4 months old, with only 1500 miles. Your cabin/stable fever is completely understandable! Hoping spring arrives soon for you. Your special safety vest sounds like a really good idea. But, yes, hopefully never needs to be activated! I think I remember you've said you have a very rambunctious horse?


----------



## biscuit1

etoile de mer said:


> Our Mini is still just a youngster, 4 months old, with only 1500 miles. Your cabin/stable fever is completely understandable! Hoping spring arrives soon for you. Your special safety vest sounds like a really good idea. But, yes, hopefully never needs to be activated! I think I remember you've said you have a very rambunctious horse?



Your Mini isn't even broken in yet !  I have several rambunctious horses, one is for sale/lease ,another for lease and keeping the driving horse for now.


----------



## Fabfashion

Dharma, that's a bummer with your post. I did that sometimes especially with my iphone.

Etoile, so nice to see you back. All this talk of pilates makes me want to check out the gym near my office but will have to wait until after vacay. I must confess that I haven't been very good with my walking. Got to may be about 5-6000 steps per day if I'm lucky. 

Biscuit, hope your weather warms up soon. So you have a ring right on your ranch? I'm not very familiar with riding. Do you ride English style or western? Hope to take DDs for little riding this summer to try it out. 

My local SA called today and mentioned that she has a blue sapphire Halzan. While I've seen a few reveal threads and it seems like a very versatile bag, it's just not me. Hate to say no to her. What do you ladies think of the Halzan?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

As threatened, here is a pic of part of my garden.  
The azaleas looked their best the day I brought Miss Frances (30 orange Togo, PHW) home.  This pic is from 2010.


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion, countdown to vacation !  Are DD's excited ?  I walk much less in winter also. So much ice here.
I am an English rider and have a ring here at home. Also a trailer so I can go and ride somewhere else.One horse gets so excited when he sees me hooking up trailer, he whinnies like crazy ! He loves to go for a ride in the car - like a dog.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> As threatened, here is a pic of part of my garden.
> The azaleas looked their best the day I brought Miss Frances (30 orange Togo, PHW) home.  This pic is from 2010.



Wowza, Madam. Miss Frances looks stunning against the beautiful backdrop. We can never grow azaleas here except as annual--too cold. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!

Madam - the azaleas are beautiful!  A very lush garden you have there!  Thanks for sharing!

Biscuit - your story about the horse that loves to go for a ride is adorable.  I did not grow up around horses so I am not familiar much with horseriding. The one time I went horseback riding I did enjoy it a lot.  I recently went out with DH and his friend and wife who were visiting from Colorado.  She is a barrel racer and it was the first time I ever heard of it!  It was all fascinating to me.

Etoile - the combination of walking/pilates you do must be so invigorating!  Good for you!  I did pilates years ago with a personal trainer and wish I had the time for it now.  Good to see you again in the cafe.  What kind of mini do you have?

Dharma - I have lost so many posts; it is so annoying.  It is why I write multiple posts ... like now ...


----------



## Suncatcher

FabF - I am not a fan of the Halzan.  Its various permutations do not speak to me.  I think it is too casual of a vibe for me and if I want a day clutch (not that I would have a use for a day clutch in my current life!) I would prefer something more feminine.  Having said this, it seems popular with many people here.  Are you going to check it out IRL before you leave?


----------



## biscuit1

Madam Bijoux said:


> As threatened, here is a pic of part of my garden.
> The azaleas looked their best the day I brought Miss Frances (30 orange Togo, PHW) home.  This pic is from 2010.



Stunning !


----------



## MASEML

Ladies, the most exciting news (at least to me). As I was heading home, on the subway and in my car, was Christy Turlington, except I didn't notice her initially as I was buried in candy crush. I just heard a woman babble to another parent about tennis lessons for her son. 

Only when I got up to get off, I saw her! Ladies, she's stunning IRL without make up. Anyway, she got off at my stop (I had heard she lived in my 'hood) - we were walking next to each other, and she has the sweetest voice (when speaking to her son). Cut to the chase, she's my neighbour! Well, lives 2 buildings next to me! I rarely see celebrities so this was really cool.


----------



## MASEML

Ahhh, finally settled be catching up on cafe posts. 

*MadamB* love your B. Stunning! 

*MrsJDS* what was today's vacation plan? Pool, beach, massage, champagne? 

*FabF* I like the halzan, I think. I saw a lady on vacation wear a red halzan - looked really nice on her and started a temporary interest in Halzans. I think it depends on colour for me. Blue S will be really pretty though. Maybe go in and have a look, or have you done that already? 

*Dharma* tell us about your day!! 

*Etoile* how are you liking Pilates? Do you also enjoy yoga? Know they are different disciplines, but I feel like they both lengthen, strengthen and tighten. Umm...I need to hit my yoga studio this weekend - I've been bad, skipped 2 weeks :/ 

*kate* will you share some of your jewelry designs? Would love to see! 

Hi Vigee, Xiangxiang, biscuit!


----------



## MSO13

Hi ladies! Busy day again, will try to catch up this weekend.


----------



## dharma

Hi everyone! Etoile, thank you for the idea,  you are brilliant! I seem to lose posts when I try to add emoticons.  I'm not sure if you and biscuit are speaking of Mini Coopers or mini horses, lol!  I would love a Mini Cooper but it makes no sense for my life right now. My cousins have mini horses and they are adorable!

Xiangxiang, you must love looking at your new bag! 
Madame B, your azaleas are gorgeous! I'm hoping my hydrangeas come back this year. They were glorious  for many years until last summer and they didn't get blooms. Do you think that's normal considering last year's freezing winter?
Vigee, good luck with the home spa! You and MrsO have definitely inspired me to work on my bags. I was going to bring one of mine in for Hspa but I think it's worth a shot to do it myself.  I can also relate to your story regarding the woman that buys expensive horses. My SIL once went on a rant about a friend of hers that spent 5k on a Chanel bag. She thought it was ridiculous. Meanwhile, she was contemplating a single piece of furniture for 5x that much. When I pointed it out, she insisted that her way of spending money was perfectly sensible. It cracked me up. 
MASEML , perhaps your SIL is hiding the fact that she's terrified by blue plushy animals? Try big bird .  This is a Loooong visit! You are amazing!
Fabfashion, congrats on your new charm! Great find! You were correct to take roses away with little ones. One of my pups sliced her tail open on a thorn while exploring my garden and it was awful. She was actually fine in the end but try to keep a bandage on a happy dog's tail.  It wouldn't heal and she would wag it off, resulting in a room covered in blood splatter. It was like an episode of CSI! After days and days of this the vet finally put a crazy pink cast on it. Vacation countdown! The halazan never enticed me until I saw one in person on a TPFer. It was really great. 
Kate, congrats on your fitness success!!!! You are so lucky to be going to the Vegas meet up, I look forward to reports. Would love to see your jewelry also!
MrsJDS, loving the holiday updates. Sounds like a dream, please have a cocktail for me!
Hi MrsO! Hope your day was productive with the sunshine!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

dharma said:


> Hi everyone! Etoile, thank you for the idea,  you are brilliant! I seem to lose posts when I try to add emoticons.  I'm not sure if you and biscuit are speaking of Mini Coopers or mini horses, lol!  I would love a Mini Cooper but it makes no sense for my life right now. My cousins have mini horses and they are adorable!
> 
> Xiangxiang, you must love looking at your new bag!
> Madame B, your azaleas are gorgeous! I'm hoping my hydrangeas come back this year. They were glorious  for many years until last summer and they didn't get blooms. Do you think that's normal considering last year's freezing winter?
> Vigee, good luck with the home spa! You and MrsO have definitely inspired me to work on my bags. I was going to bring one of mine in for Hspa but I think it's worth a shot to do it myself.  I can also relate to your story regarding the woman that buys expensive horses. My SIL once went on a rant about a friend of hers that spent 5k on a Chanel bag. She thought it was ridiculous. Meanwhile, she was contemplating a single piece of furniture for 5x that much. When I pointed it out, she insisted that her way of spending money was perfectly sensible. It cracked me up.
> MASEML , perhaps your SIL is hiding the fact that she's terrified by blue plushy animals? Try big bird .  This is a Loooong visit! You are amazing!
> Fabfashion, congrats on your new charm! Great find! You were correct to take roses away with little ones. One of my pups sliced her tail open on a thorn while exploring my garden and it was awful. She was actually fine in the end but try to keep a bandage on a happy dog's tail.  It wouldn't heal and she would wag it off, resulting in a room covered in blood splatter. It was like an episode of CSI! After days and days of this the vet finally put a crazy pink cast on it. Vacation countdown! The halazan never enticed me until I saw one in person on a TPFer. It was really great.
> Kate, congrats on your fitness success!!!! You are so lucky to be going to the Vegas meet up, I look forward to reports. Would love to see your jewelry also!
> MrsJDS, loving the holiday updates. Sounds like a dream, please have a cocktail for me!
> Hi MrsO! Hope your day was productive with the sunshine!



Hi, Dharma!
The Hydrangeas should come back if you feed them some Miracid and mulch them with pine needles.
Thanks for the kind compliments, everyone


----------



## dharma

MASEML said:


> Ladies, the most exciting news (at least to me). As I was heading home, on the subway and in my car, was Christy Turlington, except I didn't notice her initially as I was buried in candy crush. I just heard a woman babble to another parent about tennis lessons for her son.
> 
> Only when I got up to get off, I saw her! Ladies, she's stunning IRL without make up. Anyway, she got off at my stop (I had heard she lived in my 'hood) - we were walking next to each other, and she has the sweetest voice (when speaking to her son). Cut to the chase, she's my neighbour! Well, lives 2 buildings next to me! I rarely see celebrities so this was really cool.





MASEML said:


> Ahhh, finally settled be catching up on cafe posts.
> 
> *MadamB* love your B. Stunning!
> 
> *MrsJDS* what was today's vacation plan? Pool, beach, massage, champagne?
> 
> *FabF* I like the halzan, I think. I saw a lady on vacation wear a red halzan - looked really nice on her and started a temporary interest in Halzans. I think it depends on colour for me. Blue S will be really pretty though. Maybe go in and have a look, or have you done that already?
> 
> *Dharma* tell us about your day!!
> 
> *Etoile* how are you liking Pilates? Do you also enjoy yoga? Know they are different disciplines, but I feel like they both lengthen, strengthen and tighten. Umm...I need to hit my yoga studio this weekend - I've been bad, skipped 2 weeks :/
> 
> *kate* will you share some of your jewelry designs? Would love to see!
> 
> Hi Vigee, Xiangxiang, biscuit!



What a great sighting! I would consider her one of the most beautiful women, and I always read the nicest things about her. It's quite amazing see someone that genetically blessed in person, lol. I once bumped into (literally, I'm such a clutz) Padma Lakshimi at fashion week and I was in awe of her natural beauty. 

My day, well it was great...a job was postponed, so I stole a little time for myself for TJ Maxx and H...my two favorite places. I found a black chèvre mini Pandora at TJ and I was thrilled. I find it to be the perfect small casual city bag, a hole that I've never been able to fill at H. Then at H I picked up a few things. I am absolutely, without question, on a ban for a while.


----------



## dharma

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Dharma!
> The Hydrangeas should come back if you feed them some Miracid and mulch them with pine needles.
> Thanks for the kind compliments, everyone



Thank you, Madam!


----------



## MASEML

Oh yes Dharma, they are here until Monday, it is long but they don't travel here too often, and it's nice to have his mom's cooking (super delicious, she's an amazing cook). Sooo, it turns out that it is all a misunderstanding. It didn't register to her that the name of the cake is Cookie Monster only;  in her mind, she thought it was a themed cake (e.g blue cake with cookie's face). So, each time she was dismissing the idea, it was because she was imaging a kids bday cake ( like this one attached) but didn't know how to tell me no so she always suggested alternative ideas or, last night, talked to her brother to block a cake period. My Cookie Monster cake is just called that but is a normal cake. It's a little funny that she thought I'd give a grown man a blue cake.


----------



## dharma

MASEML said:


> Oh yes Dharma, they are here until Monday, it is long but they don't travel here too often, and it's nice to have his mom's cooking (super delicious, she's an amazing cook). Sooo, it turns out that it is all a misunderstanding. It didn't register to her that the name of the cake is Cookie Monster only;  in her mind, she thought it was a themed cake (e.g blue cake with cookie's face). So, each time she was dismissing the idea, it was because she was imaging a kids bday cake ( like this one attached) but didn't know how to tell me no so she always suggested alternative ideas or, last night, talked to her brother to block a cake period. My Cookie Monster cake is just called that but is a normal cake. It's a little funny that she thought I'd give a grown man a blue cake.



That's what I thought also


----------



## Fabfashion

Biscuit, DDs are very excited and literally counting down the days. They told me which clothes to pack for them. Not sure if this normal for girls? Your horse sounds too cute. Reminded me of this cute picture of a horse riding shot gun in a convertible I once saw. 

Dharma, your furkid's accident sounds painful. Glad all is okay now. And I like your suggestion of Big Bird for MASEML's cake. 

MASEML, MrsJDS, Dharma, I won't have time to go to the store to look at the Halzan before I leave. Somehow it just never grabbed me. May be if I see it on someone, it may change my mind. I was on the fence with a So Kelly until I saw someone carried it at the airport and then the hunt was on. Right now I'm still contemplating a Constance (or a Chanel Boy) but know that it won't fit as many things as I'd have liked and a Cartable will be too big for my 5' 1" height. 

I'm surprised that little kiddies seem to have such good memories. I was calling my Hawaii SA and when I told one of my DDs it was <name> at the store in Hawaii. She asked me "she's the one that gave us the water?". My SA gave each DD tiny bottles of water while I was browsing shawls. I myself had forgotten that. 

Hi MrsO!


----------



## Fabfashion

Dharma, what did you get at H? Spill, girl! 

MASEML, I thought it was a blue one too!


----------



## MASEML

Lol, Dharma and FabF. So, I guess it is partly my fault; I should've stressed and repeated the ingredients to her and called attn to the fact that it isn't a themed cake. 


*dharma*, I love tjmaxx too. We have one here, and a Nordstom Rack (haven't gone in there yet). What did you get from H? Spill!! 

And yes, Christy seemed very nice. I wanted to tell her this, but figured that would be so weird. That's really cool that you've seen Padma. She also is so stunning. Did you get a chance to chat with her? Would love to know if she has a nice personality....

*FabF*, I'm excited for your Hawaii trip! Such a long flight (at least from where I am) but soooo worth it!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TGIF ladies! So much to catch up on here at the cafe. 

*etoile*, personal pilates training is one of the BEST exercises IMO and good for you for starting in at it again. I am struggling with the gym, I know that I love it and the benefits are great, just am not getting there right now. Hmmm, eventually it will happen and then I will be going twice a day! 

*MASEML*, yes, I thought the cookie monster cake was blue, too and even then I liked the concept. Tomorrow night is the party, are you ready for it? Also, running  into Christy Turlington and discovering that she is your neighbor is just too funny. When I lived on the UES, saw celebs all the time and it usually surprised me how normal they all seemed.

*FabF*, like MrsJDS, not a fan of the Halzan bag. I would buy a Givenchy Antigona AND a YSL bag or a Chanel boy bag before buying a Halzan. I know that some people love and own them, so no offense meant here at all. Counting down the days until you leave on vacay ~ are you excited yet?

*dharma*, how I hate losing posts! Love Padma Lakshimi and think that her exotic beauty and figure are TDF. What did you buy at H? Spill, any pics? 

*MrsJDS*, you must be in vacation heaven! Good food, great massages, friends for your children and sunny weather in paradise. Plus, an H spa project to look forward to when you come home. We both will be working on our bags! 

*MadamB*, love the pic of your azaleas. Reminds me that Spring is right around the corner and after that comes Summer. Yay! My favorite season here on the East Coast.

*biscuit*, your horses sound wonderful and life very busy. Amazing that you can drive with a horse trailer hooked up. Yikes! Your accomplishments never fail to amaze me. 

*xiangxiang*, hope that all is well. How is your country home coming along? Did you ever reach an agreement with mr fireplace? Just curious.

*MrsO*, are your classes finished now? Any new projects?

Today is a pretty quiet day for me, need to run a few errands this morning and finish my H spa on my belt straps this afternoon. They all look new and such a difference this makes! I will start my H bags next week and have a great area set up to work on them. Looking forward to this next project. 

Hope that everyone has a productive day!


----------



## dharma

Morning everyone! More sunshine today but a little chilly. I just drove DD to a competion in horrendous morning traffic, most caused by sun glare. 
Sorry to be coy about my purchase, wasn't my intention. I am usually quite shy about pics and normally post reveals for things months after purchase. I have this old timer's view of posting pics on the Internet yet I am not an old timer, lol. I am really trying to get over it. I am constantly being reminded that I need to Instagram for my business but find it very difficult as well. I need to hire a "social media" assistant, something I still can't believe is an actual job these days and a very important one! Suffice it to say I got a couple of new bracelets to add to my collection. I would like to do a group shot soon, I promise I'll post it here 
I did get to see the swatches and nothing really grabbed me. Not because they weren't nice but only because they mostly seemed like slightly different versions of everything that's been out before. The prunoir is like a super dark raisin. And there were a couple pinks that looked like versions of rose Jaipur and blues close to bleu jean and bleu Lin.  I can't figure out for the life of me why they can't come up with a true medium grey. I've been waiting forever for that! 

I hope everyone has a super day!  It's Friday the 13th!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Friday, ladies! Just popping by quickly. Last day in the office so trying to tie up some loose ends. I'm taking 2 weeks off even though we're only in Hawaii for 10 days. Can't wait! Getting excited. Must pack tonight! Our flight isn't until Sunday afternoon so I'm procastinating. 

Dharma, congrats on your new bracelets! Which styles and colors did you get? I rarely wear bracelet and don't own any H but love looking at mod pics of these. 

MrsJDS, has your monkey game improved? More massage?

Vigee, you always get so much done in the morning. I can't get going until at least 10:30. 

MASEML, has your dress arrived back from the tailor? Your cake story makes me laugh. I guess your SO's sister is trying to be diplomatic but got us thinking she was controlling. Lol. Glad it got all sorted out before the big party, now everyone can have fun and enjoy. What did you end up ordering then?

MrsO, how goes your class? Are you taking M with you to your class?

Hi biscuit, xiangxiang, Madam, Kate, Etoile, Mindi, and Jadeite hope to see you in the cafe soon!


----------



## MASEML

Hello cafe ladies! Happy Friday! 

Yes, the lanvin dress came back last night. I'll take a photo of it for the cafe tonight! 

As for a cake for the party...well, after settling the Cookie Monster misunderstanding, I called the restaurant to inquire about what the pastry chef was planning to make so I could find a complementary cake. The private events guy said there's a $7/pp cutting fee! We are spending a boatload for his party (did I mention it is 5 courses?) that I can't fathom forking out another $200 just for cake. So, over all this, no cake. I did buy the cupcake version last night (and the Peach Cobbler cupcake) for the family  

All I can say is, thank you ladies for riding along with me on my roller coaster. I promise there will be no more drama! 

Lol, the blue cake still cracks me up. The real cake is actually white. If you visit nyc - try Molly's Cupcakes www.mollyscupcakes.com/ny/cupcakes.aspx

Will catch up with all you later tonight!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hello, all  Hope everyone gad a great day.


----------



## Suncatcher

MASEML said:


> Hello cafe ladies! Happy Friday!
> 
> Yes, the lanvin dress came back last night. I'll take a photo of it for the cafe tonight!
> 
> As for a cake for the party...well, after settling the Cookie Monster misunderstanding, I called the restaurant to inquire about what the pastry chef was planning to make so I could find a complementary cake. The private events guy said there's a $7/pp cutting fee! We are spending a boatload for his party (did I mention it is 5 courses?) that I can't fathom forking out another $200 just for cake. So, over all this, no cake. I did buy the cupcake version last night (and the Peach Cobbler cupcake) for the family
> 
> All I can say is, thank you ladies for riding along with me on my roller coaster. I promise there will be no more drama!
> 
> Lol, the blue cake still cracks me up. The real cake is actually white. If you visit nyc - try Molly's Cupcakes www.mollyscupcakes.com/ny/cupcakes.aspx
> 
> Will catch up with all you later tonight!


Count me in as another person who thought that you were doing a Cookie Monster cake of the blue and white varietal ... I just thought it was so adorable that you and your SO have a wonderful sense of whimsy!!!  

Now I realize that you aren't as whimsical as I thought


----------



## Suncatcher

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello, all  Hope everyone gad a great day.



I certainly did!  I'm brown after a week in the sun.  DH and I have sorted out our March Break schedule for 2016 and have our dates for our trip back here next year organized.  Yay!  DS has mastered boogie boarding and DD had a lovely time bonding with my dad.  I've gained a few pounds after eating way too much homecooked local food. And after chatting with our lovely Denver neighbours, I've figured out where to go for our first ski trip to Colorado next year (Beaver Creek)!  Tomorrow we return to pre-spring weather.  Boohoo!!!


----------



## Suncatcher

dharma said:


> Morning everyone! More sunshine today but a little chilly. I just drove DD to a competion in horrendous morning traffic, most caused by sun glare.
> Sorry to be coy about my purchase, wasn't my intention. I am usually quite shy about pics and normally post reveals for things months after purchase. I have this old timer's view of posting pics on the Internet yet I am not an old timer, lol. I am really trying to get over it. I am constantly being reminded that I need to Instagram for my business but find it very difficult as well. I need to hire a "social media" assistant, something I still can't believe is an actual job these days and a very important one! Suffice it to say I got a couple of new bracelets to add to my collection. I would like to do a group shot soon, I promise I'll post it here
> I did get to see the swatches and nothing really grabbed me. Not because they weren't nice but only because they mostly seemed like slightly different versions of everything that's been out before. The prunoir is like a super dark raisin. And there were a couple pinks that looked like versions of rose Jaipur and blues close to bleu jean and bleu Lin.  I can't figure out for the life of me why they can't come up with a true medium grey. I've been waiting forever for that!
> 
> I hope everyone has a super day!  It's Friday the 13th!!!



Dharma - I totally get where you are coming from.  Other than LinkedIn, I have no social media presence.  I'm practically the only one of my generation who is not on Facebook!!! I made it my new year's resolution this year to try being less private on this forum and even still, I have only posted one "real time" reveal here (my Egee).  I'm shy like you 

As for the fall colours, I'm disappointed to hear there is no new fabulous colour but at least I can divert that money to other uses LOL.  Having said that, I'm waiting for fall to come as I'm waiting for my BE birkin or kelly.


----------



## Suncatcher

Vigee - I have set aside the Easter long weekend for my H home spa project. I will order the items when I'm back home which means it will arrive in time for Easter.  Looking forward to it!

FabF - Yay you are leaving soon!  I'm envious of you LOL.  As for packing, given where you are going, as long as you have your passports/NEXUS cards, credit cards, contact lenses/glasses (in my case, very important) and your $50 worth of toys for the plane ride over, you are golden!  Everything else you can buy.  When I was in my twenties I backpacked through Europe and the Middle East and I totally subscribed to this theory - ie passport/CC/contact lenses were my absolute must-haves.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Vigee - I have set aside the Easter long weekend for my H home spa project. I will order the items when I'm back home which means it will arrive in time for Easter.  Looking forward to it!
> 
> FabF - Yay you are leaving soon!  I'm envious of you LOL.  As for packing, given where you are going, as long as you have your passports/NEXUS cards, credit cards, contact lenses/glasses (in my case, very important) and your $50 worth of toys for the plane ride over, you are golden!  Everything else you can buy.  When I was in my twenties I backpacked through Europe and the Middle East and I totally subscribed to this theory - ie passport/CC/contact lenses were my absolute must-haves.



MrsJDS, that's my motto too. Passport, CC and we're all set. I managed to find 5 tops that still fit relatively well. The rest, and there are lots, make me look like a beach whale. Boohoohoo. I should have tried these clothes on 4-6 weeks ago. It'd have motivated me to exercise more and eat less. Now it's too late! Lesson learned. 

Glad to hear all is going well with your trip and everyone is having a great time. And now you have a couple of new trips planned. Bonus!


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello, all  Hope everyone gad a great day.



Hi Madam, is your forecast calling for warmer weather over the next week? Ours is, just as we're getting to leave.


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> Hello cafe ladies! Happy Friday!
> 
> Yes, the lanvin dress came back last night. I'll take a photo of it for the cafe tonight!
> 
> As for a cake for the party...well, after settling the Cookie Monster misunderstanding, I called the restaurant to inquire about what the pastry chef was planning to make so I could find a complementary cake. The private events guy said there's a $7/pp cutting fee! We are spending a boatload for his party (did I mention it is 5 courses?) that I can't fathom forking out another $200 just for cake. So, over all this, no cake. I did buy the cupcake version last night (and the Peach Cobbler cupcake) for the family
> 
> All I can say is, thank you ladies for riding along with me on my roller coaster. I promise there will be no more drama!
> 
> Lol, the blue cake still cracks me up. The real cake is actually white. If you visit nyc - try Molly's Cupcakes www.mollyscupcakes.com/ny/cupcakes.aspx
> 
> Will catch up with all you later tonight!



MASEML, I finally get your cake after checking out the link although a blue CM cake would have been so fun. lol. The $7 pp cutting fee sure is steep. May be you can have a romantic belated birthday celebration just the 2 of you after the relatives leave with that cake. Please post a pic of this CM cake if you ever get one.


----------



## MASEML

Hello ladies, hope you've each had an excellent week! Well, my dress is finally back from the tailor.   the light pink stuff inside is the tissue paper inserted by the tailor - forgot to remove it, so please disregard. Also don't know why my pics always look vintage. Black pumps to go with the dress? Must revisit what Ms. Wintour wore on her feet for some ideas. 

*Vigee* oh yes, I'm sure the UES was full of celebrities. It is nice to see them as regular people! You are so good with completing your projects! 

*MrsJDS* I'm definitely not whimsical   i think I was the only person who knew it wasn't a blue cake - sounds like I need to work on communication skills! I hope you've had an amazing vacation And you are so lucky to be tanned!! Have a safe journey home! 

*FabF* it's amazing how everyone is out to make a buck. I think it's really obnoxious for them to charge a fee/pp considering we are renting out a private area of the restaurant. Oh well. Apparently the dessert they are making is some French dessert - SIL told me as she's making the menu and made the party favors (English chocolates in a handmade origami box). FabF- are you leaving for holiday this week?? Think I saw that you picked up the gold brelogue charm yesterday? Congrats!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> MASEML - never heard of David Bouley but japanese fusion sounds great!  We are eating well here - all homemade local food cooked by our chef - I am so full at the end of each day!
> 
> Kate - good for you for getting on your exercise program and doing well on your diet!  I will look to you for inspiration next week.
> 
> Xiangxiang - I hear you about the jewellry - if you are into classic lines, free flow lines and hammered metal and assymetry won't work for you!  Interesting to hear about Londoners fleeing the city in August - just as us tourists swarm in, right?!?  Last summer on one of my two trips to London in August we spent some time in Norfolk.  Lovely countryside you have there.
> 
> Madam - do you like to garden, given your love of flowers?



*MrsJDS*, how are you enjoying your vacation? Yes Londoners escape London in August and tourists do flood in. But because avoid the tourists spots (apart from Harrods) so I am OK. I work and hang in one of the financial districts so most of people are away then. Even when we plan for the year at work, we almost wipe off all of August as not many people will be around. Norfolk is beautiful! I once went to a party in one of the stately homes and it was grand and fabulous! Yes the British country side is beautiful! Ireland not bad either but more rural and more raw nature with dotted grand hotels too, and even greener because it rains more there!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> We had another easy going day.  The weather cleared up nicely mid-morning and we had lots of sun today. I spent a lot of time building a huge sand mountain on the beach - the mother of all sand mountains - and playing monkey in the middle in the water.  Turns out I suck at monkey in the middle; I get stuck in the middle a lot!!!
> 
> The people in the villa next to us left today so we had a quick chat with them before they left.  The woman is an instructor to yoga instructors (ie she teaches yoga instructors how to teach) and so I got from her a reference for a yoga instructor in my city.  I have not had great success with yoga to date, maybe due to the fact that I have never learned the proper technique, so I am hopeful that maybe this time I will find a good instructor who will teach me proper pose positioning.
> 
> Other than that, nothing new to report.  Hope you all had a lovely day!



Good to hear re the yoga instructor. It's so important to have a good instructor. I stopped practising a few years ago because I relocated and never get back to it again because I couldn't find a good instructor.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> Ladies, I can devote my full attention now. How do you do it at work? I feel guilty (yet I still do it).
> 
> So, Cookie Monster cake is back on!!! The restaurant got back to our planner (I.e. cousin) and said it will be an additional $160 for them to bake a cake. Um, no thanks. I'll take a delicious Cookie Monster cake for a fraction, thank you! Lanvin dress will be worn on Saturday; tailor is delievering it tomorrow!!
> 
> And for last night's meal- I'm going to mess this up and give the restaurant complete injustice as I don't know Japanese cuisine another than spicy tuna rolls. Clearly, I know I can't be a food writer. So, we started with a trio of appetizers (smoked salmon, langoustine and iberico ham), then it was a soup, guinea hen broth with winter vegetables?, then a plate of several types of sashimi, then a chawanmushi truffle bowl (it was a steamed egg something), then a fish dish, a meat dish, a rice dish, and lastly a dessert. On the house, they gave us candied wafers. Ok, I butchered the teasing menu so here's the link to the menu as described by the experts.
> 
> http://www.davidbouley.com/brushstroke-main/brushstroke-menus/kaiseki-menu/
> 
> *MrsJDS*- oh yes, here in NY, most people head out of town - usually to the Jersey Shore or the Hamptons! It's amazing how quiet it is. However, tourists usually replace the noticeably lacking New Yorkers. My friend has a Hamptons home so she's invited me a few times, but I actually enjoy the quietness of a weekend in the city.   plus, the Hamptons is just New Yorkers somewhere else so I'm not really escaping the city, lol. Have any of you cafe ladies been? Good to go for an experience, but I can't imagine going every weekend - the traffic getting down there is horrendous!
> 
> Homemade local food sounds so fresh and delicious. So healthy Mrs JDS! SO's party on Saturday is a hired personal chef (we didn't pick the chef; he/she comes if you pay the extra fee) in the restaurant cooking for guests in the same room (an open kitchen) sing local fresh ingredients!
> 
> *FabF* have you gone Spring shopping yet for your trip? I walked into a store today, was so nice to see Spring colours!
> 
> *Kate* have you done Pilates before? You will be so fit and firm after, I can't do the hundred series, so much strain on my neck but otherwise love working out without sweating!
> 
> *Xiangxiang* I love the countryside; I once went to Buckinghamshire? and somewhere in Surrey for work. Do you consider Surrey as the countryside? I joke with SO about Surrey (he grew up there) as being country. I know it isn't (it's just a suburb), and it is super refreshing not to live on top of each other but I joke how it isn't London. Whenever I bring this up, he makes a face at me.
> 
> Hi Vigee, Dharma, MrsO, MadamB.



*MASEML*, both Buckinghamshire and Surrey have a lot of green space but they are more suburbs than country side. London, greater London and surbubs are all distinguished by post code here. Post code snob is very real. Lol! Inner city all starts with E, EC, N, NW, W, WC, SW, SE. Anything else is Greater London. Even more so that it dictates property price! Even more so that within the same region, e.g. SW, SW20 will be cheaper than SW19! 

Just read your cake fiasco! $200 for just cutting the cake? Regardless I hope you have a great party! You certainly will look fabulous in your dress!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> I'm so excited! I need to tell you ladies this. I just got myself a gold breloque charm off H.com US for my BI B GHW.  Someone posted it on the Finds thread and I ordered it so fast my hands were a blur on the keyboard. Lol. I even called customer service just to make sure it's not a glitch in their system. Late last year one popped up and I ordered and got confirmation only to receive a cancellation notice 3 days after. I was so bummed. Fingers crossed this goes through. I'm having it shipped to the Ala Moana store so it'll be a nice present. I also asked C/S if they have any PdV CSGM in orange and she said there are 2 in Hawaii so I'll go check that out if I still love it as much as I did a couple of months ago. So so much for not needing anything at H. I've been checking out the SS scarf thread for modeling pics, just in case.



*Fabfashion*, congrats on scoring the charm! How's your packing going? You must be so excited!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Hi everyone!   Popping in to catch up. Glad to see everyone is doing well, and to see she new chat friends here, too!
> 
> I recently started Pilates personal training, and am loving it! I'm so glad I decided to try it again. I'd done in the past with a trainer, for many years. Such a nice combination of strengthening and stretching, with focus on body awareness. The studio is about 1.5 miles away, so (inspired by *Fabf*) I'm walking back and forth. And getting out more for walks, in between, too. So, working on increasing my daily steps!
> 
> *xiangxiang* - Wondering how your pond is progressing. It must be getting close to sparkling clear. And how is dear Harry? I think we are long overdue for some pics! I thought of you when visiting "Scout" a few weeks ago at my local grocery.  Such an adorable golden, shrewdly positioned at the exit, to maximize opportunities for admiring comments, and tummy rubs. We know how scheming goldens can be!



*etoile de mer*, so good to hear from you! Pilates is wonderful with a good trainer! And well done for walking to and from for added exercise! 

I haven't seen Harry for a while and I do miss that cheeky face! Love your comment about how scheming golden can be which is very true! They just adore human interaction, don't they? No new photos but I sure will remember to get some soon!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> As threatened, here is a pic of part of my garden.
> The azaleas looked their best the day I brought Miss Frances (30 orange Togo, PHW) home.  This pic is from 2010.



*Madam Bijoux*, what a beautiful photo! And we are cousins on the orange B! The flowers are stunning!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> Ladies, the most exciting news (at least to me). As I was heading home, on the subway and in my car, was Christy Turlington, except I didn't notice her initially as I was buried in candy crush. I just heard a woman babble to another parent about tennis lessons for her son.
> 
> Only when I got up to get off, I saw her! Ladies, she's stunning IRL without make up. Anyway, she got off at my stop (I had heard she lived in my 'hood) - we were walking next to each other, and she has the sweetest voice (when speaking to her son). Cut to the chase, she's my neighbour! Well, lives 2 buildings next to me! I rarely see celebrities so this was really cool.



Wow! I bet she's stunning IRL! And very tall?


----------



## chicinthecity777

dharma said:


> Hi everyone! Etoile, thank you for the idea,  you are brilliant! I seem to lose posts when I try to add emoticons.  I'm not sure if you and biscuit are speaking of Mini Coopers or mini horses, lol!  I would love a Mini Cooper but it makes no sense for my life right now. My cousins have mini horses and they are adorable!
> 
> Xiangxiang, you must love looking at your new bag!
> Madame B, your azaleas are gorgeous! I'm hoping my hydrangeas come back this year. They were glorious  for many years until last summer and they didn't get blooms. Do you think that's normal considering last year's freezing winter?
> Vigee, good luck with the home spa! You and MrsO have definitely inspired me to work on my bags. I was going to bring one of mine in for Hspa but I think it's worth a shot to do it myself.  I can also relate to your story regarding the woman that buys expensive horses. My SIL once went on a rant about a friend of hers that spent 5k on a Chanel bag. She thought it was ridiculous. Meanwhile, she was contemplating a single piece of furniture for 5x that much. When I pointed it out, she insisted that her way of spending money was perfectly sensible. It cracked me up.
> MASEML , perhaps your SIL is hiding the fact that she's terrified by blue plushy animals? Try big bird .  This is a Loooong visit! You are amazing!
> Fabfashion, congrats on your new charm! Great find! You were correct to take roses away with little ones. One of my pups sliced her tail open on a thorn while exploring my garden and it was awful. She was actually fine in the end but try to keep a bandage on a happy dog's tail.  It wouldn't heal and she would wag it off, resulting in a room covered in blood splatter. It was like an episode of CSI! After days and days of this the vet finally put a crazy pink cast on it. Vacation countdown! The halazan never enticed me until I saw one in person on a TPFer. It was really great.
> Kate, congrats on your fitness success!!!! You are so lucky to be going to the Vegas meet up, I look forward to reports. Would love to see your jewelry also!
> MrsJDS, loving the holiday updates. Sounds like a dream, please have a cocktail for me!
> Hi MrsO! Hope your day was productive with the sunshine!



*dharma*, yes looking at my Kelly in the morning makes me very happy! Pathetic and superficial, I know! 

I think they are talking about mini cooper car. But mini horses are adorable too! I too always liked mini cooper but it isn't really suitable for us either. They do have 4x4 model now but I don't like the shape. It just doesn't look like a mini any more.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> *Dharma, what did you get at H? Spill, girl! *
> 
> MASEML, I thought it was a blue one too!



I want to know too!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> TGIF ladies! So much to catch up on here at the cafe.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, hope that all is well. How is your country home coming along? Did you ever reach an agreement with mr fireplace? Just curious.
> 
> Hope that everyone has a productive day!



Hi *Vigee*, how are you dear! You are very good to home spa your H bags. I am too lazy. I bought Docride's recommended products but I never really spa-ed any of my bags as a whole. I did use them to fix minor issues but not tried to recondition them yet. Your bags must be in great conditions!

We are waiting for a sample panel to be sent to us for assessment before we make a final decision on the fireplace. Thanks for asking! 

*Etoile* also asked about our pond. It's definitely looking better now but winter's rain and snow made it muddier due to the stream feeding too much to it. It should clear up even more in the summer.


----------



## chicinthecity777

dharma said:


> Morning everyone! More sunshine today but a little chilly. I just drove DD to a competion in horrendous morning traffic, most caused by sun glare.
> Sorry to be coy about my purchase, wasn't my intention. I am usually quite shy about pics and normally post reveals for things months after purchase. I have this old timer's view of posting pics on the Internet yet I am not an old timer, lol. I am really trying to get over it. I am constantly being reminded that I need to Instagram for my business but find it very difficult as well. I need to hire a "social media" assistant, something I still can't believe is an actual job these days and a very important one! Suffice it to say I got a couple of new bracelets to add to my collection. I would like to do a group shot soon, I promise I'll post it here
> I did get to see the swatches and nothing really grabbed me. Not because they weren't nice but only because they mostly seemed like slightly different versions of everything that's been out before. The prunoir is like a super dark raisin. And there were a couple pinks that looked like versions of rose Jaipur and blues close to bleu jean and bleu Lin.  I can't figure out for the life of me why they can't come up with a true medium grey. I've been waiting forever for that!
> 
> I hope everyone has a super day!  It's Friday the 13th!!!



I am also disappointed by the "new" colours. No nice cool toned bright pink, no nice purple or blue. No grey!!!


----------



## MASEML

Happy &#960; day!  At exactly 9:26:53, it is Pi! To avoid another pastry-related misunderstanding (lol), the PI I'm referencing is in regards to the math constant (circumference divided by diameter) and not pie  For anyone who has applied for admission to MIT, the school is notifying applicants who have been accepted at exactly 9:26am EST. Now, that's truly celebrating &#960;. 

Well, it's a rainy day here - hope it clears up for the party tonight. What does everyone else have planned for the day? 

Xiangxiang, oh yes, have you worn your new K yet? 

dharma, please spill what items you picked up at H, please! 

Hello Vigee, MrsO, Etoile, MrsJDS (safe journey home!), FabF (safe flight to Hawaii if you are leaving today), Kate and everyone else!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am also disappointed by the "new" colours. No nice cool toned bright pink, no nice purple or blue. No grey!!!



*xiangxiang*, thanks for your opinion about new H colors, haven't seen them yet and have been too busy to stop by H. Your H color news is both good and bad ~ I won't be tempted as there are still many items on my H WL. Too many to even mention!

Also, my fingers are crossed that your fireplace gets resolved fairly quickly and that your pond clears up. We have steady rain here today but it's not that cold, thank goodness. Still there are huge puddles of slush and mud and I continue to wear my Uggs until the weather clears up.

Hoping for sunny weather tomorrow.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> Happy &#960; day!  At exactly 9:26:53, it is Pi! To avoid another pastry-related misunderstanding (lol), the PI I'm referencing is in regards to the math constant (circumference divided by diameter) and not pie  For anyone who has applied for admission to MIT, the school is notifying applicants who have been accepted at exactly 9:26am EST. Now, that's truly celebrating &#960;.
> 
> Well, it's a rainy day here - hope it clears up for the party tonight. What does everyone else have planned for the day?
> 
> Xiangxiang, oh yes, have you worn your new K yet?
> 
> dharma, please spill what items you picked up at H, please!
> 
> Hello Vigee, MrsO, Etoile, MrsJDS (safe journey home!), FabF (safe flight to Hawaii if you are leaving today), Kate and everyone else!



*MASEML*, I didn't know there was a Pi day! No I haven't carried my new K yet. Thought about using is today but we are only furniture shopping...


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, thanks for your opinion about new H colors, haven't seen them yet and have been too busy to stop by H. Your H color news is both good and bad ~ I won't be tempted as there are still many items on my H WL. Too many to even mention!
> 
> Also, my fingers are crossed that your fireplace gets resolved fairly quickly and that your pond clears up. We have steady rain here today but it's not that cold, thank goodness. Still there are huge puddles of slush and mud and I continue to wear my Uggs until the weather clears up.
> 
> Hoping for sunny weather tomorrow.



*Vigee*, hoping for sunshine here too. Our temperature went up last week but dropped back down yesterday. Thank you for the kind wishes on our fireplace!


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Wow! I bet she's stunning IRL! And very tall?



She is tall! She looked so stylish, like she stepped out of a magazine and yet, still approachable. She wore a long trench coat (opened) with pants and carried a soft briefcase. Hair up. Gosh, I'm so embarrassed that once I discovered who she was, I spent time covertly  studying her look. 

One day, I hope to spot George Clooney (I heard he's in town filming and his wife is an adjunct at Columbia).


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Happy &#960; day!  At exactly 9:26:53, it is Pi! To avoid another pastry-related misunderstanding (lol), the PI I'm referencing is in regards to the math constant (circumference divided by diameter) and not pie  For anyone who has applied for admission to MIT, the school is notifying applicants who have been accepted at exactly 9:26am EST. Now, that's truly celebrating &#960;.
> 
> Well, it's a rainy day here - hope it clears up for the party tonight. What does everyone else have planned for the day?
> 
> Xiangxiang, oh yes, have you worn your new K yet?
> 
> dharma, please spill what items you picked up at H, please!
> 
> Hello Vigee, MrsO, Etoile, MrsJDS (safe journey home!), FabF (safe flight to Hawaii if you are leaving today), Kate and everyone else!



*MASEML*, did not know that it is PI day. What a fun fact! Have a few members of my extended family that went to MIT and they were super intelligent.
Good luck with your party this evening, hope that everything goes as planned. Would love to hear about your 5 course menu selections. 

*xiangxiang*, furniture shopping might be the PERFECT way to show your new K some sunshine and use it for the first time! Loved your explanation about postal codes in London. NYC is the very same way! It's all about location, location, location.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, did not know that it is PI day. What a fun fact! Have a few members of my extended family that went to MIT and they were super intelligent.
> Good luck with your party this evening, hope that everything goes as planned. Would love to hear about your 5 course menu selections.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, furniture shopping might be the PERFECT way to show your new K some sunshine and use it for the first time! Loved your explanation about postal codes in London. NYC is the very same way! It's all about location, location, location.



*Vigee*, only the weather is not sunny here! Boo!


----------



## dharma

Good Morning Cafe friends!
Today is a a bit gloomy but I enjoy the idea of the rain washing away the last traces of winter. I figure it's like a cleanse for the city  
Happy Pi day indeed! We've had a lot of fun talking about this at home, my DD wants to attend MIT one day and is working hard towards that goal. I worry because it's so difficult just to get in. But she's at her robotics competition today and I'm sure Pi day will be the talk of the day amongst her circle of nerds :robot::robot:
( I say "nerds" with much love..... and who knew there was a robot emoticon?)
Yesterday was fun at the competition, then I went to yoga and had a drink with a good friend. Today, I'm not sure what's up, a little tax work, a little sewing and then back to the competition and dinner at my DD's new favorite diner where we will no doubt eat 
Pi


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dharma said:


> Good Morning Cafe friends!
> Today is a a bit gloomy but I enjoy the idea of the rain washing away the last traces of winter. I figure it's like a cleanse for the city
> Happy Pi day indeed! We've had a lot of fun talking about this at home, my DD wants to attend MIT one day and is working hard towards that goal. I worry because it's so difficult just to get in. But she's at her robotics competition today and I'm sure Pi day will be the talk of the day amongst her circle of nerds :robot::robot:
> ( I say "nerds" with much love..... and who knew there was a robot emoticon?)
> Yesterday was fun at the competition, then I went to yoga and had a drink with a good friend. Today, I'm not sure what's up, a little tax work, a little sewing and then back to the competition and dinner at my DD's new favorite diner where we will no doubt eat
> Pi



*dharma*, your plans for the day sound great and thanks for putting a positive spin on the rain! A comfy home day for us, which is fine by me.


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, did not know that it is PI day. What a fun fact! Have a few members of my extended family that went to MIT and they were super intelligent.
> Good luck with your party this evening, hope that everything goes as planned. Would love to hear about your 5 course menu selections.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, furniture shopping might be the PERFECT way to show your new K some sunshine and use it for the first time! Loved your explanation about postal codes in London. NYC is the very same way! It's all about location, location, location.



Thank you Vigee! I think it will - there's one squeaky wheel who is coming so I'm hoping she can contain herself and not offend someone. Unfortunately, she's the fiancée of a good friend, was hoping since she is 7 months pregnant that she wouldn't want to come? 

Will you show us the results of your home spa projects? Are you polishing the hardware and cleaning the leather? What kind of polish do you use?


----------



## dharma

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *dharma*, yes looking at my Kelly in the morning makes me very happy! Pathetic and superficial, I know!
> 
> I think they are talking about mini cooper car. But mini horses are adorable too! I too always liked mini cooper but it isn't really suitable for us either. They do have 4x4 model now but I don't like the shape. It just doesn't look like a mini any more.



Xiangxiang, I agree with Vigee, furniture shopping is the perfect time to wear a kelly
I was excited when I had heard of the new larger mini, but I feel as you do, it's just not the same. Hopefully, the original will still be around when my needs change. Thank you for clarifying the car/ horse thing, lol. I thought it was funny how reading the conversation worked both ways. 
I would love to live in London for a while one day. I was there last June in the most perfect weather imaginable. I thought it was the most beautiful city. Then my friends told me that I was visiting at a very rare time and it's not always so sparkly. I still loved it though, you are very lucky to live there.


----------



## MASEML

dharma said:


> Good Morning Cafe friends!
> Today is a a bit gloomy but I enjoy the idea of the rain washing away the last traces of winter. I figure it's like a cleanse for the city
> Happy Pi day indeed! We've had a lot of fun talking about this at home, my DD wants to attend MIT one day and is working hard towards that goal. I worry because it's so difficult just to get in. But she's at her robotics competition today and I'm sure Pi day will be the talk of the day amongst her circle of nerds :robot::robot:
> ( I say "nerds" with much love..... and who knew there was a robot emoticon?)
> Yesterday was fun at the competition, then I went to yoga and had a drink with a good friend. Today, I'm not sure what's up, a little tax work, a little sewing and then back to the competition and dinner at my DD's new favorite diner where we will no doubt eat
> Pi



dharma, your DD seems so cute! There's a robot competition?! What did she build? Omg, I wish I did that kind of stuff when I was younger - sounds so fun. What a great way to celebrate Pi! 

Love those robot emoticons!


----------



## dharma

MASEML said:


> Happy &#960; day!  At exactly 9:26:53, it is Pi! To avoid another pastry-related misunderstanding (lol), the PI I'm referencing is in regards to the math constant (circumference divided by diameter) and not pie  For anyone who has applied for admission to MIT, the school is notifying applicants who have been accepted at exactly 9:26am EST. Now, that's truly celebrating &#960;.
> 
> Well, it's a rainy day here - hope it clears up for the party tonight. What does everyone else have planned for the day?
> 
> Xiangxiang, oh yes, have you worn your new K yet?
> 
> dharma, please spill what items you picked up at H, please!
> 
> Hello Vigee, MrsO, Etoile, MrsJDS (safe journey home!), FabF (safe flight to Hawaii if you are leaving today), Kate and everyone else!



Have a wonderful time tonight MASEML!! I hope you have a car service with your beautiful dress and shoes! I think the cutting charge is absurd, especially since you are renting a private room. I think you will enjoy that cake at home more anyway. Then you can keep cutting lots of small slices throughout the day, less calories that way


----------



## dharma

MASEML said:


> dharma, your DD seems so cute! There's a robot competition?! What did she build? Omg, I wish I did that kind of stuff when I was younger - sounds so fun. What a great way to celebrate Pi!
> 
> Love those robot emoticons!



Haha, we were cross posting..... There is a national Robotics competition for high schools called FiRST robotics. They design a new game every year and the students have 6 weeks to build and program a robot that completes the tasks involved in the game. This is the first weekend of competition for our region and if a school does well all season, they go to the nationals at the end. It's pretty amazing, the kids design, build, write the code, all by themselves. Although I did see a few too many adults at other schools involved in the pit work yesterday which I think isn't right. They are allowed to have mentors from engineering companies give them advice but that's about it. My daughter's school really sticks to those rules and they are very dedicated. She is on the "mechanical" team, in charge of building and designing the robot. There are also wiring, programming, business and driving teams, all within her team. That's it in a nutshell. It's our first year since she is a freshman but we are learning.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Thank you Vigee! I think it will - there's one squeaky wheel who is coming so I'm hoping she can contain herself and not offend someone. Unfortunately, she's the fiancée of a good friend, was hoping since she is 7 months pregnant that she wouldn't want to come?
> 
> Will you show us the results of your home spa projects? Are you polishing the hardware and cleaning the leather? What kind of polish do you use?



*MASEML*, my Bs/Ks are 2-years old or less so there won't be a huge discernible difference with a spa treatment, but docride ~ the reputable H leather expert ~ suggests a spa treatment every year. I don't want to ship my bags to H for a spa treatment as they would be gone too long, so I prefer doing it myself. 

There are 3 ways to spa an H bag:
1- Take them directly to H as I mentioned previously, but they will be out of my closet for at least a month. So, I would rather home spa my bags.
2 - Buy the home spa products individually and do a spa treatment. Here is a link to the directions, which was put together by a TPF member in docride's thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28139278&postcount=9097
3- Buy docride's Luxury Again DIY Handbag Spa Kit, which contains everything you need to home spa your bag. Here is a link to her kit, sold on eBay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171655824748?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Hope this helps!


----------



## dharma

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I want to know too!



Ok, I confess. I purchased a piece that my CDC collection had been lacking for a very long time, a black shiny gator with PHW. I wear mostly black so I have a few variations of black CDC's, and to me they are as different as if they were the colors of the rainbow. I love it and think it's perfect. A long time ago I had a Kelly in this combo and it was too much flash for me so I let it go. I miss it sometimes but know it was the right decision. This bracelet is like a little piece of that flash to remind me in a happy way of that bag. I also got the RG craie CDC, a piece I asked for months ago and thought would never come. I will post a family pic soon, I need better light.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*dharma* and *xiangxiang*, love London and it was indeed "sparkly" when last we visited. Such a wonderful city! 

The robot competition sounds fierce and exciting. Please tell us all about it as the drama unfolds: the winners, the cheaters, and the most inventive of the group.

*MASEML*, the 7-month pregnant fiancée sounds like a handful. Hopefully, she will have her mouth too full of delicious food to complain.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dharma said:


> Ok, I confess. I purchased a piece that my CDC collection had been lacking for a very long time, a black shiny gator with PHW. I wear mostly black so I have a few variations of black CDC's, and to me they are as different as if they were the colors of the rainbow. I love it and think it's perfect. A long time ago I had a Kelly in this combo and it was too much flash for me so I let it go. I miss it sometimes but know it was the right decision. This bracelet is like a little piece of that flash to remind me in a happy way of that bag. I also got the RG craie CDC, a piece I asked for months ago and thought would never come. I will post a family pic soon, I need better light.



*dharma*, cousins on the black gator CDC ~ mine has GHW ~ and it is my go-to CDC. Love it! Also, waiting for the craie CDC RGHW to arrive at my H. My name is first on the WL, so I am eagerly anticipating getting it. Do you love the RGHW?  

Would love to see a family pic of your CDCs.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Madam, is your forecast calling for warmer weather over the next week? Ours is, just as we're getting to leave.



Happy Saturday, everyone!

Fabfashion, it's been raining heavily here since early this morning. Tomorrow should be a beautiful ay.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Saturday aka Pi Day, ladies! Final 25 hours before take off. Woohoo! It's raining here today so perfect for staying in and pack. I'm traveling light, bringing CCs and hope to bring some SS clothes/shoes home. We're bringing 2 luggage but already told DH that I may buy another luggage to bring stuff back.  Will probably not be getting much/any H since there's nothing grabbing me this SS. Will be checking out the other designers but I'm a little bag/accessory shopped-out at the moment. If all else fail, I'll just be stocking up on Mac nuts and kona coffee for DH. 

Dharma, I love CDCs. Congrats! I don't wear any but if I were to buy any H bracelet, it'll be the CDC. Do you still have pic of your exotic bag? I'd be my dream one day but I doubt I have the lifestyle to utilize it to its full potential. I have a few exotic non-H bags and clutch but they rarely see the light of day. Your DD's competition sounds challenging and fun. Please keep us posted on how her team does. She's so talented! 

Vigee and Madam, we've got rain here too but it's light and misty. Reminds me of England. I spent a couple of months there when I was 13 for summer school and it practically rained everyday. I was in Coventry where Lady Godiva rode a horse au naturel around the town clock at noon. It must have been quite a sight IRL back then. 

Xiangxiang, your K must be a beautiful vision every morning. 

MASEML, have a fantastic time tonight!

Off to get a mani pedi and a little break from packing and some me time. 

Hi to everyone!


----------



## katekluet

Hi everyone, busy in the cafe!
Madame B, your azaleas are so lush, you must know just how to care for them...so pretty
MrsJDS,  sounds like your week was perfect and relaxing, smart to have the next one all set up before you even leave...
Dharma, impressive about DD and her only a freshman...what great learning this is for mer, in many ways...not just technical, but project management, teamwork, etc....good for her!
Maseml, we all look forward to hearing about the big event! You will look wonderful and your SO will be so pleased with such a celebration of his milestone.
FabF, you are so ready to go !! Wishing you lots of sun there and also good shopping.
XiangXiang, you can use your country place even though the fireplace isn't completed, right? Did you find a bed?and the bathtub made it? 
OhFabF, you will not save money  on jewelry if you take those jewelry making courses, because you find all these wonderful tools you will want... I have quite a hammer collection, LOL. Way too shy to post photos of my stuff, it is a hobby, but I really enjoy working with interesting stones and the beautiful metals.
Etoile, so glad you are enjoying the Pilates....I try my first one Monday
DH and I went shopping yesterday at our favorite mall, it is in the town where H is reported to be opening a new store, but the people we encountered in the stores say the list of new stores is still secret....but that they will be adding lots of high end clothing ,  even a few from Europe that will be the first in the USA. I found a few pretty spring colors in silk blouses but that was about all.


----------



## MASEML

Hi ladies, if you happen to be browsing the cafe, I'm having trouble finding the right pair of shoes to go with the fuschia/black dress...a peeptoe satin pump or a suede Mary Jane, or a silver metallic? TIA!


----------



## katekluet

MASEML said:


> Hi ladies, if you happen to be browsing the cafe, I'm having trouble finding the right pair of shoes to go with the fuschia/black dress...a peeptoe satin pump or a suede Mary Jane, or a silver metallic? TIA!


I vote for the one on the left which I think is the satin pump....I am pretty conservative though, the dress is so great looking!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> Hi ladies, if you happen to be browsing the cafe, I'm having trouble finding the right pair of shoes to go with the fuschia/black dress...a peeptoe satin pump or a suede Mary Jane, or a silver metallic? TIA!



Quickly pop in to say black satin pump because they match the texture of the dress.


----------



## etoile de mer

MASEML said:


> Hi ladies, if you happen to be browsing the cafe, I'm having trouble finding the right pair of shoes to go with the fuschia/black dress...a peeptoe satin pump or a suede Mary Jane, or a silver metallic? TIA!



 Also quickly popping in to vote for the far left, the peep toe satin pump!


----------



## MASEML

Satin it is! Thanks Kate, Xiangxiang and Etoile! 
Enjoy your evenings


----------



## katekluet

MASEML said:


> Satin it is! Thanks Kate, Xiangxiang and Etoile!
> Enjoy your evenings


Oh I hope yours goes just perfectly! Be sure to tell us all about it!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all! 

I've been trying to keep up but I've had a very busy couple of days. I'm still in my class, 4 more weeks to go on that but the work will really begin after that as I try to get going on all my new ideas. Patience is not a virtue of mine but in this case I think this is a long haul kind of project. 

It was rainy here today but DH and I managed to get out for lunch at a friend's restaurant and walk around to a few furniture stores but found nothing inspiring or interesting. I have some work to get done but needed a night off. 

Hope everyone has a lovely evening! Good luck with the party Maseml!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Satin it is! Thanks Kate, Xiangxiang and Etoile!
> 
> Enjoy your evenings




MASEML, I'm late to the party but the black satin pump has my vote, too. Enjoy the dinner!


----------



## MASEML

Morning ladies!! 

Dinner was amazing, I've attached the menu (which was created by the sister). The seating plan worked out well, it seemed that everyone was interacting with one another. The pregnant fiancee backed out at the last minute. So much food that we decided to doggy bag it and donate it to a shelter - that's my task today, hoping a shelter will accept it?

*Vigee* wow, thank you Vigee! #2 has so many steps and so detailed! Mine is a Togo, is that a cow hide? Also, really convenient that there's a kit too! I can't wait to see how your home spa turns out even if you can't see much of a difference considering they are fairly new. I think I'll try a home spa on mine - maybe a summer project! 

*Dharma* Omg, you have to post a pic of your CDC collection! Your latest addition sounds gorgeous. 

Sounds like your DD is on the path to become an engineer, maybe an EE? That's really cool that her team built a robot. When I was your daughter's age, I definitely wasn't doing that- my brain probably couldn't even handle it. Lol.

*xiangxiang* how did the furniture shopping go? I love shopping for furniture, just wish I had the funds to support it and more importantly, the space! 

*MrsO*im late here, what class are you taking? 

*FabF* Oooh, what colour did you get for your mani pedi? A neutral or a vavavoom colour for your trip! Also, are you an Essie or a OPI? 

*Kate* how exciting that new stores are opening up in your mall! Dangerous!! I wonder which European stores are opening?? Why does the the mall mgmt team need to be so secretive, seems like they should advertise all the great stores that will be opening? Anyway, when are the stores scheduled to open? 

Hello everyone else!! It's a gray Sunday here - no rain though  enjoy your Sunday ladies!


----------



## dharma

Morning everyone! MASEML, I'm so happy to hear the party was a success! The menu looks delicious and I'm positive that you looked stunning! We know the shoes and dress, but what BAG? 
DD's team did well yesterday but they didn't make it to finals. The older students said this is "normal" for  them, they are used to being underdogs and they usually place by the end of the season.  Her school is a grossly underfunded public school and they are competing with the privates and their million dollar robotics labs. The kids just laugh it off and brag about their basement closet workroom that never had heat until these little geniuses figured out how to hack the heating system. They can't tell anyone the heat works or their space will be taken away from them  DH and I feel strongly about public school but at times like these I start to wonder. I will keep you all posted!

What's everyone's favorite cocktail? I'm looking for ideas for a signature cocktail for an upcoming party. I think the old school recipes are in, classic gin martinis, manhattans, etc.  I would like to have something fun and different that pleases most.


----------



## MASEML

Dharma, sorry to hear that your DD's team didn't place. Do you think the private school teams have better chances of winning bc of all the materials they have purchased? Shouldn't the judges be rewarding teams based on skill, creativity and difficulty? 

It's funny that you mention public vs private. I've been having these discussions with my local friends who have kids in private schools here (public schools aren't particularly good in my city). I went to a public school but I grew up in a different city where public schools are just as good as private (maybe not as aesthetically nice, but education-wise on par). Oh, and unfortunately in my city now, it's even a competition to get into a private school, and it begins at the preschool level! 

Oh yes, I wore a LV Altair clutch in black. I thought about my gator constance wallet but it is in geranium and would clash with my pink dress. Such a lovely evening!


----------



## MASEML

dharma, I have a vintage cocktails book - I love French 75s. It's a girly drink so not sure if your male guests will enjoy?


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Sunday, everyone! Waiting for our flight. Check in was a breeze. We got to the gate in 30 minutes. I think it's record time. Will check into the cafe again tomorrow. We don't get into Honolulu until 8 pm local time or around 2 am EST. Hope everyone is having a great day!

MASEML, glad to hear you had a wonderful time last night. The menu looks delish!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

I'm getting some work done but keep getting distracted by online shopping temptations. I keep telling myself I'm very content with my wardrobe at the moment. At the moment Neimans is tempting me with gift card offers, I am a sucker for those. I want a pair of shoes but if I buy something from apparel the gift card doubles, except I don't need the shoes for a while and I really don't need any apparel. They're good at their jobs those email promo writers.

I'm down a few pounds which is encouraging, I don't weigh very often as I'm prone to slacking off if I'm making progress or going off the rails in frustration if I'm not making progress. 

*Maseml,* glad your dinner was a success and everyone enjoyed themselves! I am in a business class for entrepreneurs as I own a small business. It's been very interesting and a lot of work. It's about 4 months long and I'm in the last month but after I finish, then I'll be implementing my new ideas and what I've learned. I also am approaching a busy time in my biz so I'm juggling that as well. I picked up a very big project that could be a full time job on it's own so I've got a lot going on. The plus side of being the boss is that I do get to spend a fair amount of my down time at work on TPF   I do find it relaxing to read the forums when I need a break. 

*Dharma,* sorry DD didn't win but I think it's cool that she's into robotics.  As for cocktails, I've always been a classic cocktail person but I'll keep an eye out as sometimes clients come up with cool signature cocktails for their events. You can also stalk hipster bars drinks menus for ideas. I've spotted a new trend in vegan cocktails, who knew there was such a thing? Excited about your new bracelets, RG Craie is on my list too so I think I'll check in with my SA soon! 

Hi everyone, hope you're having a lovely Sunday!


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Sunday, everyone! Waiting for our flight. Check in was a breeze. We got to the gate in 30 minutes. I think it's record time. Will check into the cafe again tomorrow. We don't get into Honolulu until 8 pm local time or around 2 am EST. Hope everyone is having a great day!
> 
> MASEML, glad to hear you had a wonderful time last night. The menu looks delish!



Safe travels Fab, hope all your distractions work!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  We flew home yesterday and today I've been getting organized for the week ahead.  Went for an early morning run this morning which was hard given that I have not worked out all week.  Just got my weekly nail treatment so now I feel like I'm ready to face the world LOL.  Tomorrow begins my last week of work at my current job and then I start my new job next Monday.

Dharma - what a great experience your DD had at the robotics competition!  You sound so proud, as you should be!  I love hearing about girls interested in and excelling in science and math.  I was a math geek growing up and I hope my DD will be one too.  The private v public school experience is a debate many parents have in my city and ultimately as parents we do what we feel is right for our family!  My parents sent me to a private school; my DS is currently educated there and my DD will eventually go to the same school - so for me, my decision was informed by my own experience and really nothing else.  As for the signature cocktail, I don't really have one!  I'm more of a champagne girl LOL.

MASEML - the menu sounded great and I'm happy to hear the dinner went very well!  DId you manage to find a place to send the leftovers?  You must have looked so smashing in your outfit.

FabF - good to hear the check in process was smooth, especially given this time of year.  Do let us know how your flight goes!  I will wish you luck that your DDs are entertained the whole flight.  Surprisingly my DD did a great job flying this time.  She only started crying with the change in air pressure.  Phew!

MrsO - congrats on shedding a few pounds!  Especially since you are so busy with work and your studies!  You deserve a pat on the back   Wow, congrats on picking up the big job - is this the one where you wore a bit of H?

Hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## biscuit1

MASEML said:


> dharma, I have a vintage cocktails book - I love French 75s. It's a girly drink so not sure if your male guests will enjoy?



I haven't heard French 75's in decades !  Great memories. Mrs.JDS, it has champagne in it.


----------



## MASEML

*MrsJDS*, I did! Found a shelter that accepts food donations. Hoping that the folks that come for food like what I brought; it was flavourful but spicy. I wish I had thought about donating the leftovers earlier (it occurred to me when we were eating our entrees). Everything was served family style for the table so we had 2-3lbs of ribeye and 1-2lbs of sprouts left...it's almost like our chef purchased ingredients for a party of 20+ (when we only had 17, excluding the pregnant guest who dropped out at the 11th hour). Hmm, I'm wondering if we had to pay for her since we confirmed 18 guests to the restaurant) - I guess when the bill comes, we will know...

*Biscuit*, yes! Aren't French 75's so delicious? I try to avoid cocktails (too many calories) but I'll splurge on a French 75 every so often. Love anything with champagne!


----------



## dharma

Morning cafe! I haven't had a french 75 in a long time, thanks for the reminder MASEML. I'll look online for a few retro ideas. Vegan cocktails strike me as very funny, I had no idea animals could be involved! Last night I played around with gin, lime and cucumber. I'm not a big drinker so it wasn't a long experiment before I needed to quit!
I hope I didn't sound too preachy about the public school comment. As much as I would like public school to always be the answer I definitely  realize it's not always ideal. If my DD hadn't been accepted into this very small magnet program she would he in private school for sure. There isn't any option in my city either. I'm going to try my hand at fund raising for the team, it's something I've never done but I'd like to give it a try.
Welcome home, MrsJDS!!! It sounds like you are ready to tackle the world!!!
MrsO, congrats on your weight loss! I think I'm going to retire my Fitbit. I'm way too obsessive . The other day I forgot to put in on in the morning and it bothered me so much, I felt like if the Fitbit hadn't recorded it, it didn't happen  silly
Have fun Fabfashion!!!!
Please excuse whatever errors in my post, I'm using my phone and my iThumbs aren't so great


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hi, everyone!  Today was an overall good day at King of Prussia.  Got good news on my last year 's podium order and bad news on this year's order. Treated myself to a Flamingo Party scarf.


----------



## Fabfashion

Aloha, ladies! Sending everyone warm sunshine, mild sea breeze and fragrant air. 

Our flight was delayed for 1 1/2 hrs due to our pilot being sick and had to wait for a replacement. We made good time and got here around 9 pm local time. Got to our hotel and went to bed. One DD got up at 5 am because it was already 11 am back home. Coaxed her back to bed until 7. DH, blessed his heart, already took them for a walk on the resort, fed them breakfast and got them some games for the PS3 in the room while I tried to catch some more Zs. 

We didn't need to use much of the distraction I brought. They napped for a bit at the beginning and the last end of the flight. In between they watched movies, played new games that I loaded on my iPhone, did some drawing and were wondering were we there yet. The calmest trip we had and this was their 7th. Phew! 

We're off to get some lunch and then nap in the afternoon then some pool time after. 

Madam, which cw did you get? Sorry to hear about your this year order but can't wait to hear about your last year's one. 

MrsJDS, glad you got home safely. 

My SA is not in until Wedenesday so I won't be stopping by until then. I may pop by the Waikiki store if we're down that way tomorrow. Haven't heard that my charm has been shipped yet. Hope it arrives while I'm still on the island. 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies! I was at my work office cleaning up matters and starting the process of saying farewell.  All in all, a good day.  But I'm tired as I had to get up at 5:30am in order to get my workout in!

FabF - glad to see you made it to Hawaii and that your DDs had a great flight.  I'd say it was as perfect a flight as you could have!  Looking forward to hearing your H trip report.

Biscuit - I will look at French 75s!  Anything with champagne is all good in my opinion!

Dharma - I didn't think at all you were sounding preachy about schools.  Sorting out education for our children from PreK up to post-grad is always fraught with challenges, isn't it?  Love your drinking experiment story.  Hilarious!

Madam - do share more of your H story.  I'm sorry to hear the bad news about this year's PO.  I personally find it confusing trying to figure out whether I have an SO, a PO, something else or nothing with my store.  All I know is what I want, my sweet SA is working hard to get me what I want, and I know it will materialize, but I really have no clue into which category my request is falling.   Which colour way did you get in the FP scarf?

MASEML - typically last minute cancellations are still considered part of the head count (unless you cancel within a certain time period), so my guess is that you will be charged for your 11th cancellation by your pregnant guest.  That's how it typically works in my city. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## MASEML

Hello ladies! Sunny day here, and in the 50s (though felt like the 40s). Family have left, I can resume normal life. 

FabF, Hawaii must be amazing - I'm very envious! Glad that your kiddies did well on the plane, it's such a long journey by adult standards (must feel like a lifetime for children). 
Have a cocktail or two for me please while soaking in some vitamin C! 

Dharma - no you werent preachy at all!! If public schools were better here, everyone would send their kids there. It's just all unfortunate that families spend a fortune ($40k per child per year) for early education, forces many families to leave the city. 

Gin, limes and cucumbers are gimlets! Yummy! How did they turn out?


----------



## Fabfashion

Stopping by for a quick hi while DDs are napping. Then pool time afterwards. Already booked a sitter for Thursday night while DH and I plan to go to our favorite resto, Roy's, that night. I'm salivating just thinking of it. 

We're going to Ala Moana mall (where my favorite H is) later this evening for dinner. Will just peek inside H for a few minutes without making eye contact. Lol. Will wait for my SA before checking out some SS scarves but that's not until Wednesday. I think DFS in Waikiki also has an H area so may pop by there in the next few days. Will also check out the Cartier counter as well. Not expecting much with DFS but then one just never know.

MASEML, I think you asked about my mani pedi. I think it was a subconscious thing but I did the pedi in H orange. Lol. It wasn't until you asked that I realized that. My mani is neutral just in case they chipped. I used to do shellac but the removal killed my nails for a few months so back to regular mani these days. I used both Opi and Essie depending on colors but find Opi darker colors last longer. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## dharma

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, everyone!  Today was an overall good day at King of Prussia.  Got good news on my last year 's podium order and bad news on this year's order. Treated myself to a Flamingo Party scarf.



Flamingo party is beautiful! Congrats! I am considering the soft khaki one with the bits of fuschia in it. I hope that your good news makes up for the bad


----------



## dharma

MASEML said:


> Hello ladies! Sunny day here, and in the 50s (though felt like the 40s). Family have left, I can resume normal life.
> 
> FabF, Hawaii must be amazing - I'm very envious! Glad that your kiddies did well on the plane, it's such a long journey by adult standards (must feel like a lifetime for children).
> Have a cocktail or two for me please while soaking in some vitamin C!
> 
> Dharma - no you werent preachy at all!! If public schools were better here, everyone would send their kids there. It's just all unfortunate that families spend a fortune ($40k per child per year) for early education, forces many families to leave the city.
> 
> Gin, limes and cucumbers are gimlets! Yummy! How did they turn out?



Is that a gimlet? I had no idea! I didn't know cucumbers were involved in gimlets. I was trying to create something called a Juliet et Romeo. It's been a while but I think I was supposed to skip the lime and add mint, rose, and bitters. When I think I don't need to function for a bit, I'll try agin


----------



## dharma

Fabfashion said:


> Stopping by for a quick hi while DDs are napping. Then pool time afterwards. Already booked a sitter for Thursday night while DH and I plan to go to our favorite resto, Roy's, that night. I'm salivating just thinking of it.
> 
> We're going to Ala Moana mall (where my favorite H is) later this evening for dinner. Will just peek inside H for a few minutes without making eye contact. Lol. Will wait for my SA before checking out some SS scarves but that's not until Wednesday. I think DFS in Waikiki also has an H area so may pop by there in the next few days. Will also check out the Cartier counter as well. Not expecting much with DFS but then one just never know.
> 
> MASEML, I think you asked about my mani pedi. I think it was a subconscious thing but I did the pedi in H orange. Lol. It wasn't until you asked that I realized that. My mani is neutral just in case they chipped. I used to do shellac but the removal killed my nails for a few months so back to regular mani these days. I used both Opi and Essie depending on colors but find Opi darker colors last longer.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!



Your vacation sounds amazing so far! Enjoy every bit!!!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all! 

I had a crazy day but I am happy to see what everyone is up to today! 

Madam, bummer about this year's PO but glad last year's order is perhaps on its way to you? You inspired me to check in with my SA to head to the boutique soon to see the status of my PO. 

Dharma, I would need to clear a weekend for cocktail tastings, they go straight to my head these days. I do love my Fitbit and never forget it, I even get mad if it's charging and I walk downstairs without it but after this long I wouldn't say it's obsessive, more just an interesting tool that keeps me connected to my fitness and diet routine. I love the sleep data the most and have found that to be very helpful. 

Fab, enjoy your vacation! Can't wait to see what your SA has for you later this week and enjoy your date with DH!

MrsJDS, good luck with your last week in the office! 

Hi Maseml, Vigee, Biscuit, Kate, Etoile, Xiangxiang!


----------



## MASEML

MrsOwen3 said:


> *Maseml,* glad your dinner was a success and everyone enjoyed themselves! I am in a business class for entrepreneurs as I own a small business. It's been very interesting and a lot of work. It's about 4 months long and I'm in the last month but after I finish, then I'll be implementing my new ideas and what I've learned. I also am approaching a busy time in my biz so I'm juggling that as well. I picked up a very big project that could be a full time job on it's own so I've got a lot going on. The plus side of being the boss is that I do get to spend a fair amount of my down time at work on TPF   I do find it relaxing to read the forums when I need a break.



MrsO- I forgot to congratulate you on your big project, that's very exciting! Good for you to run your own biz and be an entrepreneur! I've always wanted to have my own business but never knew what would work and i'm not brave like you, haven't been able to stop working for the others. 

About your business class - that's so great! You must be ridiculously busy - running your business, taking this class, and just living life. After you've finished your class, completed the project and busy season is over, you deserve a relaxing trip somewhere!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ladies! Just pop in to say a quick "Hi", in *Fabfashion*'s case, Aloha! Can't wait to hear what you will find in H! 

*Maseml*, glad to hear your DH's birthday party went well! I bet you look smashing in that dress too! 

*MrsJDS*, you are back at home? 

*dharma*, love those robot emoticon! Sorry to hear your DD's project didn't win but it's always a great experience! I am sure your DD enjoyed the process! 

Speak of furniture, *kate*, we almost decided on the bed but haven't purchased it yet. However we ordered two "love chairs" a few months ago and they will be delivered next Monday! They are round rotating chairs which will suit our two main bedrooms with huge bay windows. The bath tub still hasn't been installed yet, another long story, but it will be eventually!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hi* Vigee, MrsOwen3, Madam Bijoux*!


----------



## katekluet

XiangXiang, I LOVE that chair! It manages to look cozy and inviting but with such style. Did you order the color shown?
fabF, glad the flight went so well and you will have diversions left for the return trip....and when you have to leave, your beautiful breloque will be something to look forward to. Do you have sunny weather? Enjoy!!
Mrs JDS, doesn't it feel great to wrap up one position and anticipate a wonderful new one? 
...good for you getting those workouts in, even very early,
Pi day came up at an event Saturday evening and I was able to be in the know thanks to my TPF friends. Told DH that we are not just shoppers 
Did my first Pilates class and really liked it...great instructor and I think it is a valuable addition to the fitness routine, adding the challenging yoga class today for the first time post leg fracture, really feel I am getting back to my previous levels now.
Maseml, glad your event was such a success! 
Hi to everyone else


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Tuesday, everyone! Was up since 5 am because of the time difference. Luckily, I won't be operating any heavy machinery or calculating any mathematical equations.  The upside is both DDs are still asleep so all is good. 

Hi Kate!  Glad to hear you're enjoying the Pilates. I really must look into it when I get back. And yes, it is sunny here and the weather is just right, not too hot. 

Dharma and MrsO, I wasn't going to bring my Fitbit but changed my mind at the last minute. I'm not as driven to reach the 10k steps as I used to do at the beginning but using it more as a tool to see how active/inactive I've been. It's more about logging the activity than using it as a goal setting tool. I did feel bad one day last week when I forgot to wear it. 

Dharma, I've always liked mojitos. And there are all kinds of variation now. I just had a mango mojito last night. Yum! Sorry to hear about your DD's team. At least it was a wonderful learning experience. I really like your idea of fundraising for the team so they can have all the right parts/tools without the adults actually doing the projects like some other teams you mentioned. 

Vigee, where art thou?

MrsJDS, it must be a little bittersweet packing up at your current office? And so exciting to look forward to the new job at the same time. 

MrsO, congrats on the big job! Which PO did you place? Is that the K40? I can't believe there's only 1 month left to your class. It seems like it wasn't too long ago that you started it. How time flies!

Xiangxiang, love your new chair!  Love the clean line, the color and it swivels too? 

Stopped by the Ala Moana H store yesterday for a 10 minutes walk around. There were several Plume 32 and a couple 20, Toolbox, Picotin GM, Victoria, and a gorgeous croc Jige in either a dark brown or dark red. Did not go too close to inspect the color.  Lots of SS RTW, shoes, jewelry, scarves and shawls. There was this all diamond Medor watch on a croc strap that I'd have taken home if I didn't have to think of 2 college tuition and retirement. It was TDF! 

I did some calculation last night and realized that with the higher US exchange now, the 90 carre costs $100 more in Hawaii than back home so I made a mental note to not get any silk scarf here. For the longest time, our currency was near par with the U.S. but that has changed drastically since before Christmas. I'll be sure to compare prices where I can before buying big items. Was going to check out some Chanel and Cartier items but not sure how the price is compared to back home. DH thinks it may cost less back in TO. 

Hi Biscuit, Madam, MASEML, etoile, Mindi and everyone.


----------



## Suncatcher

*Vigee* - this is for you - my Prada cake!

I will pop in later as I have to run to a lunch


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> *Vigee* - this is for you - my Prada cake!
> 
> I will pop in later as I have to run to a lunch



Hi ladies of the cafe! 

*MrsJDS*, that is such a FABULOUS Prada birthday cake!!! Wowza, I'm speechless and in awe. Were you surprised by this cake or did you know about it beforehand? Details, please  Also, this is the cake that I must have made for my DDs' birthdays in October. Maybe, just once we could have one celebratory event this year and that cake would be perfect because they love their shoes, lol. Although for them, it would have to be a Louboutin box! So, would you mind if I used your Prada birthday cake as inspiration? 

*xiangxiang*, LOVE your two new chairs! They have that a cool vibe about them ~ that sounds crazy funny but it's true. Add the fact that they swivel, too and they are perfection. Your new country home is going to be truly amazing. 

*kate*, my DH was totally impressed that I knew about PI Day and all of the details about it, too. He was actually astounded, especially when I told him about the MIT applicants receiving their admission acceptance notifications at 9:26am. Had to laugh at him and thanks ladies for telling me about it. Keep telling us about your pilates classes, I might actually make it to one myself.

*dharma*, must do a google search for Romeo et Juliet cocktail. I am totally clueless about how to make one or the ingredients needed. Think that the idea of vintage cocktails sounds fun, just no gin for me but anything with champagne in it.  

*MASEML*, glad that your SO's birthday party was a success. Equally happy for you that his relatives are gone and your H boxes can come out of hiding, too. 
My Bad. 

*MrsO*, congrats on your new project ~ that's so exciting. Is it coming up soon or do you have lots of time to prepare for it? Also, cannot believe that your business course is almost finished. Time is flying! Also, I presume your PO is for a K40 or did you order something else?

*biscuit*, the weather is improving but heard that there is a chance of snow on Friday. This winter just won't leave, right? 

*FabF*, that diamond medor watch sounds delicious and I think that I tried one on a few months ago. My SA loves to delight me and pull out the bling and it's so tempting. She must be able to read my mind because I love anything that sparkles. That is a shame about scarves being $100 more in Hawaii, but you can still use your vacation as a way to see the CWs IRL. Lastly, very happy that your outbound flight was uneventful and your DDs were angels. 

*Madam*, we had such lovely weather today in the high 50's and you were probably gardening for a few hours. Congrats on your FP 90cm, love that design and am so close to pulling the trigger but have scarves that are still sitting in their boxes unworn. 

Have a great evening!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, I LOVE that chair! It manages to look cozy and inviting but with such style. Did you order the color shown?





Fabfashion said:


> Happy Tuesday, everyone! Was up since 5 am because of the time difference. Luckily, I won't be operating any heavy machinery or calculating any mathematical equations.  The upside is both DDs are still asleep so all is good.
> 
> Xiangxiang, love your new chair!  Love the clean line, the color and it swivels too?
> 
> Stopped by the Ala Moana H store yesterday for a 10 minutes walk around. There were several Plume 32 and a couple 20, Toolbox, Picotin GM, Victoria, and a gorgeous croc Jige in either a dark brown or dark red. Did not go too close to inspect the color.  Lots of SS RTW, shoes, jewelry, scarves and shawls. There was this all diamond Medor watch on a croc strap that I'd have taken home if I didn't have to think of 2 college tuition and retirement. It was TDF!
> 
> I did some calculation last night and realized that with the higher US exchange now, the 90 carre costs $100 more in Hawaii than back home so I made a mental note to not get any silk scarf here. For the longest time, our currency was near par with the U.S. but that has changed drastically since before Christmas. I'll be sure to compare prices where I can before buying big items. Was going to check out some Chanel and Cartier items but not sure how the price is compared to back home. DH thinks it may cost less back in TO.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies of the cafe!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, LOVE your two new chairs! They have that a cool vibe about them ~ that sounds crazy funny but it's true. Add the fact that they swivel, too and they are perfection. Your new country home is going to be truly amazing.
> 
> Have a great evening!



*kate, Fabfashion and Vigee*, thank you all for your kind words on the chairs! We ordered a dark-ish red colour but I can't find a photo of it. The bedrooms are going to be pretty neutral so we thought we'd add some splash of colour to them. 

*kate*, sounds like you are really get going with pilates and yoga! With a good instructor, they really do wonders for you, don't they? 

*Fabfashion*, fluctuation in FX really messed things up for us too! Now euro is going down even further so the price in euro is even cheaper compared just two months ago! Are you going to buy anything from H Hawaii at all? 

Vigee, how are you doing? Glad to hear your weather is getting warmer! Ours is still no better! I still haven't got a chance to wear my new grey pump! How are your Ferregamos doing? Don't tell me you are buying more of them!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> *Vigee* - this is for you - my Prada cake!
> 
> I will pop in later as I have to run to a lunch



Wow *MrsJDS*, what a beautiful cake! Even I want one now and I don't even eat cake! The pink is so delicious!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hello, everyone!  What a beautiful day this is.  I'll post the cw stats about the flamingo party & more about the podium orders when I get home this evening.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Vigee, how are you doing? Glad to hear your weather is getting warmer! Ours is still no better! I still haven't got a chance to wear my new grey pump! How are your Ferregamos doing? Don't tell me you are buying more of them!





Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello, everyone!  What a beautiful day this is.  I'll post the cw stats about the flamingo party & more about the podium orders when I get home this evening.



*xiangxiang*, cannot believe that your grey Ferragamos have gone unworn!!! This darn weather simply will not cooperate with our plans, our shoe plans. I went through my closets and found a pair of black patent Ferragamo that are still in pretty good shape, so I took these out of hiding for Spring. Also, have been eyeing *red* ones! 

*Madam*, definitely put us out of suspense and tell/show us the FP CW. If it is the mauve one, I will surely die. Also, the PO information will be helpful, thanks. Have a little bit of intel from the PO thread but more is always better.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - DD is watching bubble guppies so I can sit next to her and type this note!

FabF - I was drooling reading your trip report to H. I have never seen a Plume IRL at a store and would have love to have seen that. Nor a toolbox as well ... And a Jige would never be in the display cabinet! Our store is not a well stocked store!  As for the pricing, my view is sometimes I will spend more than what is at home because (1) I'm on holidays and (2) it can't be bought back home. 

Vigee - great to have you back!  I would be MOST flattered if you used my cake as inspiration!  The white "tissue" is really fondant. I love that part of the cake. I was really surprised to see the cake.  DH did an impressive job coming up with this idea for my birthday!

Xiang - love the swivel chairs!  We have ligne roset swivel chairs in our bedroom and both DH and I (and the kids especially) love spinning in them. Great when watching TV!

Kate - I laughed when I read your comment about how you told your DH we are not just shopping ladies. I too have learnt a lot from you ladies and have shared my knowledge with my DH. Everything from learning about new drinks to Pi day!


----------



## Suncatcher

Kate - good job with the Pilates!  The benefits are enormous if you keep up with it!  I find getting up at 5:30am to workout to be fine - so long as lights out happens at 10pm - but by the end of the day I'm exhausted!

Madam - I too await your H report!


----------



## MASEML

Popping into day hi and catch up! Tonight is a fun evening of laundry, moving my boxes, mini dresser, shoes, clothes all back into my closet in our second room. Fun! Sigh. 

*Xiangxiang* love those chairs, I could curl up in them with a good book or iPad all day. So cool that they swivel! 

*MrsJDS* omg, I thought at first glance your cake was a real Prada shoe box. Had I not read your message, I wouldn't have known!! Wowza!  It's just as amazing and beautiful as Vigee's H cake! For my next big birthday, I'll request a theme cake - maybe a cake with little boxes from all my favourite brands! 

*FabF*how is day 2 of Hawaii? I think you are right about buying in Canada - since the USD is getting stronger, it's becoming that much more $ to buy here. For reference, I was in Toronto last Fall and a chanel jumbo was $6100 CAD whereas the same jumbo is $5500 here. Using today's rate and including tax, it works out to be $750 cheaper to buy in Toronto (if I did my math right). Chanel hasn't changed their prices this year so maybe the disparity will be less after the increases?


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, cannot believe that your grey Ferragamos have gone unworn!!! This darn weather simply will not cooperate with our plans, our shoe plans. I went through my closets and found a pair of black patent Ferragamo that are still in pretty good shape, so I took these out of hiding for Spring. Also, have been eyeing *red* ones!



I know I know, *Vigee*, right? Darn weather! Red ferragamo sounds delicious! Do show us if / when you get them!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - DD is watching bubble guppies so I can sit next to her and type this note!
> 
> Xiang - love the swivel chairs!  We have ligne roset swivel chairs in our bedroom and both DH and I (and the kids especially) love spinning in them. Great when watching TV!



*MrsJDS*, I am glad to hear great feedback from you re swivel chairs! I have never had them before! When we were trying it in the store we ordered them from, I sat on it and my SO was pushing it for me. It was so funny! 

When do you start your new job? Are you excited?


----------



## MASEML

*vigee* how was your day? You must be near me as I think we get the same weather pattern?  
Yes, those oranges boxes are going back to its home!  

Has anyone else noticed that the iPhone freezes if someone else is posting something on this thread?


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> Popping into day hi and catch up! Tonight is a fun evening of laundry, moving my boxes, mini dresser, shoes, clothes all back into my closet in our second room. Fun! Sigh.
> 
> *Xiangxiang* love those chairs, I could curl up in them with a good book or iPad all day. So cool that they swivel!



*MASEML*, thank you for sharing my fun in expecting my first swivel chairs! I originally want to use it to throw things on in the bedrooms now maybe I will sit on them after all!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MrsJDS*, I am glad to hear great feedback from you re swivel chairs! I have never had them before! *When we were trying it in the store we ordered them from, I sat on it and my SO was pushing it for me. *It was so funny!
> 
> When do you start your new job? Are you excited?





MASEML said:


> *vigee* *how was your day? *You must be near me as I think we get the same weather pattern?
> Yes, those oranges boxes are going back to its home!
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that the iPhone freezes if someone else is posting something on this thread?



*xiangxiang*, love the visual of you sitting in that chair being pushed by your SO. Like riding on a carousel! Those chairs are going to be great, please be sure to take a pic of the red ones after they arrive on Monday. 

*MASEML*, thanks for asking about my day  It was nice and peaceful, had to do some research for my youngest DD. It took literally hours and everything was accomplished. I always say that in this family ~ regardless of whether I am working or not ~ I am everyone's PA, lol. I do it gladly! DH came home from work and said that everyone asked him why he wasn't dressed in a green sweater or something for St. Patrick's Day. Forgot to remind him and so to all of the ladies in the cafe, Happy St. Patrick's Day!!!


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, love the visual of you sitting in that chair being pushed by your SO. Like riding on a carousel! Those chairs are going to be great, please be sure to take a pic of the red ones after they arrive on Monday.
> 
> *MASEML*, thanks for asking about my day  It was nice and peaceful, had to do some research for my youngest DD. It took literally hours and everything was accomplished. I always say that in this family ~ regardless of whether I am working or not ~ I am everyone's PA, lol. I do it gladly! DH came home from work and said that everyone asked him why he wasn't dressed in a green sweater or something for St. Patrick's Day. Forgot to remind him and so to all of the ladies in the cafe, Happy St. Patrick's Day!!!




*Vigee*, I'm glad you had a nice day. Aww, what a wonderful mother you are! How super sweet of you! Hopefully it was fun for you and you possibly learned something new from all your hard work? Oh yes, it is St. Patrick's Day. I, too, didn't wear green, oops! Google was cute today.  

Off to relax now! Home is back to normal, ahhh...


----------



## Madam Bijoux

dharma said:


> Flamingo party is beautiful! Congrats! I am considering the soft khaki one with the bits of fuschia in it. I hope that your good news makes up for the bad





MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I had a crazy day but I am happy to see what everyone is up to today!
> 
> Madam, bummer about this year's PO but glad last year's order is perhaps on its way to you? You inspired me to check in with my SA to head to the boutique soon to see the status of my PO.
> 
> Dharma, I would need to clear a weekend for cocktail tastings, they go straight to my head these days. I do love my Fitbit and never forget it, I even get mad if it's charging and I walk downstairs without it but after this long I wouldn't say it's obsessive, more just an interesting tool that keeps me connected to my fitness and diet routine. I love the sleep data the most and have found that to be very helpful.
> 
> Fab, enjoy your vacation! Can't wait to see what your SA has for you later this week and enjoy your date with DH!
> 
> MrsJDS, good luck with your last week in the office!
> 
> Hi Maseml, Vigee, Biscuit, Kate, Etoile, Xiangxiang!





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi* Vigee, MrsOwen3, Madam Bijoux*!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies of the cafe!
> 
> *MrsJDS*, that is such a FABULOUS Prada birthday cake!!! Wowza, I'm speechless and in awe. Were you surprised by this cake or did you know about it beforehand? Details, please  Also, this is the cake that I must have made for my DDs' birthdays in October. Maybe, just once we could have one celebratory event this year and that cake would be perfect because they love their shoes, lol. Although for them, it would have to be a Louboutin box! So, would you mind if I used your Prada birthday cake as inspiration?
> 
> *xiangxiang*, LOVE your two new chairs! They have that a cool vibe about them ~ that sounds crazy funny but it's true. Add the fact that they swivel, too and they are perfection. Your new country home is going to be truly amazing.
> 
> *kate*, my DH was totally impressed that I knew about PI Day and all of the details about it, too. He was actually astounded, especially when I told him about the MIT applicants receiving their admission acceptance notifications at 9:26am. Had to laugh at him and thanks ladies for telling me about it. Keep telling us about your pilates classes, I might actually make it to one myself.
> 
> *dharma*, must do a google search for Romeo et Juliet cocktail. I am totally clueless about how to make one or the ingredients needed. Think that the idea of vintage cocktails sounds fun, just no gin for me but anything with champagne in it.
> 
> *MASEML*, glad that your SO's birthday party was a success. Equally happy for you that his relatives are gone and your H boxes can come out of hiding, too.
> My Bad.
> 
> *MrsO*, congrats on your new project ~ that's so exciting. Is it coming up soon or do you have lots of time to prepare for it? Also, cannot believe that your business course is almost finished. Time is flying! Also, I presume your PO is for a K40 or did you order something else?
> 
> *biscuit*, the weather is improving but heard that there is a chance of snow on Friday. This winter just won't leave, right?
> 
> *FabF*, that diamond medor watch sounds delicious and I think that I tried one on a few months ago. My SA loves to delight me and pull out the bling and it's so tempting. She must be able to read my mind because I love anything that sparkles. That is a shame about scarves being $100 more in Hawaii, but you can still use your vacation as a way to see the CWs IRL. Lastly, very happy that your outbound flight was uneventful and your DDs were angels.
> 
> *Madam*, we had such lovely weather today in the high 50's and you were probably gardening for a few hours. Congrats on your FP 90cm, love that design and am so close to pulling the trigger but have scarves that are still sitting in their boxes unworn.
> 
> Have a great evening!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, cannot believe that your grey Ferragamos have gone unworn!!! This darn weather simply will not cooperate with our plans, our shoe plans. I went through my closets and found a pair of black patent Ferragamo that are still in pretty good shape, so I took these out of hiding for Spring. Also, have been eyeing *red* ones!
> 
> *Madam*, definitely put us out of suspense and tell/show us the FP CW. If it is the mauve one, I will surely die. Also, the PO information will be helpful, thanks. Have a little bit of intel from the PO thread but more is always better.





MrsJDS said:


> Kate - good job with the Pilates!  The benefits are enormous if you keep up with it!  I find getting up at 5:30am to workout to be fine - so long as lights out happens at 10pm - but by the end of the day I'm exhausted!
> 
> Madam - I too await your H report!


 
I'm back. My new Flamingo Party CW is Caban/vert/Rose  Vif.  The Podiun Order for last year that they accepted is for Colvert (I love those offbeat Blues).  They said no to Rose Tyrien.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Madam Bijoux said:


> I'm back. My new Flamingo Party CW is Caban/vert/Rose  Vif.  The Podiun Order for last year that they accepted is for Colvert (I love those offbeat Blues).  They said no to Rose Tyrien.



Morning ladies! 

Off to run errands and might take a vinyasa yoga class or at least stop by my old fitness center. We shall see how that goes, lol. My new housekeeper is here today and is quite chatty, which is so not me and this gives me the perfect reason to stay out of the house for more than a few hours 

*Madam*, love colvert, an excellent choice of color. It reminds me of BI in a deeper tone and I, too love these offbeat blues. They are really four season colors and I find them easy to coordinate with outfits. Sorry to hear about your Rose Tyrien PO, hope that you are not too heart-broken about it. Could you please post a pic of your new FP?  Would love to see it.

Will stop back later this afternoon. What is everyone up to today?


----------



## dharma

Good morning cafe! I was going to post last night but it was French75 test night. I figured I best not type tipsy.  It was not my intent to indulge but I needed white wine for a recipe for dinner and only had a bottle of  champagne left over from New Year's Eve . It wasn't a terribly expensive brand so if figured I would use it in the recipe and I wouldn't have to go to the liquor store for the wine. Well once the champagne was open, one thing led to another and I found myself concocting French 75's. delicious but dangerous. And the recipe worked out just fine with the champagne substitute
Wishing for warmer weather here, we have the sun but it's still quite chilly. I'm getting anxious to start wearing some Spring clothes and shoes. Pulling out the ballerinas this morning to start replacing some boots. In the denim world flares are taking over but I have enjoyed skinnies because they look perfect with ballet flats. Flares, not so much. I don't do a lot of denim but I'll have to play around with what flats look good with a flared leg ( a short, flared leg, lol) heels are out of the question for me.
Madame B, looking forward to hopefully one of your very creative and entertaining reveals of your beautiful new scarf. Sorry to hear about your rose T order, H is such a mystery. I once had an order canceled for a black Togo bag, lol. You never know. At least there's always something beautiful around the corner!
MrsJDS, fabulous cake!! You must be so excited to start your new job! 
FabF, sounds like your vacation is going well! Do you have any hikes planned? I love Hawaii but sadly we haven't been in about 15 years. I remember the hiking to be exceptional though.
Hi Biscuit, Xiang, Etoile, Xiangxiang, MASEML, Vigee, Kate!!


----------



## Mindi B

Hello, all!  dharma, consider a pointy-toed flat with a pair of boot-cut jeans to do the "flare look" without a heel. I admit, I love flares, but I can't do heels either.  I am exploring some medium-height wedges, and maybe even a pair of clogs if I REALLY want to work the retro 70s look!
Okay, so I have a serious question that sounds cuckoo: I know lots of folks here take vacations in sunny climes.  The primary reason to visit these locales is for the weather.  So, does anyone else feel disappointed if the weather during your stay doesn't measure up?  Say, it rains while you are there, while the forecast for the day after you leave looks perfect?  That really bugs me, but I recognize that--despite my frantic OCD efforts to control everything, everywhere, always--that reaction is utterly futile, not to mention profoundly unappreciative of the fact I even get to be on vacation.  So I struggle.  Anyone else ever have those feelings, and how do you deal with them?  Note:  "Excessive drinking" is a valid coping mechanism.


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> Hello, all!  dharma, consider a pointy-toed flat with a pair of boot-cut jeans to do the "flare look" without a heel. I admit, I love flares, but I can't do heels either.  I am exploring some medium-height wedges, and maybe even a pair of clogs if I REALLY want to work the retro 70s look!
> Okay, so I have a serious question that sounds cuckoo: I know lots of folks here take vacations in sunny climes.  The primary reason to visit these locales is for the weather.  So, does anyone else feel disappointed if the weather during your stay doesn't measure up?  Say, it rains while you are there, while the forecast for the day after you leave looks perfect?  That really bugs me, but I recognize that--despite my frantic OCD efforts to control everything, everywhere, always--that reaction is utterly futile, not to mention profoundly unappreciative of the fact I even get to be on vacation.  So I struggle.  Anyone else ever have those feelings, and how do you deal with them?  Note:  "Excessive drinking" is a valid coping mechanism.


Morning Mindi & welcome back! Yes!  The pointy toe flat, it's all coming back to me now . 
I don't think your question sounds cookoo at all.  I'm normally a very half full kind of person and like to stay positive....but as a workaholic that rarely gets enough vacation time, I get a little out of whack when it comes to bad weather. It's normal to be a bit disappointed. The solution is to quickly find the bright side and try to make it fun anyway even if "excessive Drinking" is the best way for you I took my daughter on a 15 day trip to Europe last year and we had absolutely picture perfect weather every day but one.  That one day bummed me out a bit and I felt like such a brat, lol. Until we told ourselves that it was very special to be able to see Paris in the rain  So we walked around anyway, got soaked and found the best meal of the whole trip.
I think when traveling specifically for "Beach and Sun", it's especially disappointing but then it's time to hit the spa.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Good morning all!  I'm waiting for one more little thing before I do the next reveal


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

Mindi, welcome back! My DH feels like the vacation didn't happen if the weather doesn't live up to expectation so I know what you mean. I hope the time away was relaxing nonetheless!

Dharma, I for one am thrilled that flares are back as I find them really flattering on curvier types like myself. I have purchased two new pairs already. One I'm going to hem almost weirdly short to make them feel a bit more modern and they are a very dark trouser cut. The other is an ultra blue wash Stella McCartney pair that are super 70's but I'm channelling Parker Posey a la Dazed and Confused for some of my Spring wardrobe so it works. 

I wear flats all the time or flat platforms. I can occasionally do a mild wedge heel. I'll post a pic of my new Dries platforms soon. I think I'm also going to get a pair of Fendi sandals that are a more modern platform, I just can't decide on a color yet and no one seems to carry Fendi in store, just the bags. I also wear Birkenstocks which DH particularly hates. I gave up on ballet flats in favor of sturdier shoes, I am really hard on my shoes and was tearing through my $500 Lanvin flats at an alarming rate though I love them for their instant comfort. 

Madam B, I adore Colvert. I'm so happy it will be coming this year for you. I actually had it first on my list for my K40 but changed it at the last minute because my SA wasn't confident in availability. My PO that I'm waiting on is a K40 in a dark neutral GHW. I'm a fairly new client to the boutique and don't mind what could be a long wait though it showing up this Fall would be ideal as long as there aren't a ton of scarves tempting me. 

MrsJDS, that Prada cake is amazing. If I did need a new career, I think I would love pastry and making art cakes. Seems like such a fun challenge.

Vigee, you're so great to help your DD with research! 

Fab, I hope you're enjoying your vacation. Today's the day you visit with your SA, I wonder what temptations they'll have for you!

Hi Kate, Xiangxiang, biscuit, Maseml!

I made an impulse purchase this morning, I bought an Ombre Lizard CDC from Ann's that popped up in my inbox. I will share when it arrives, I want to see it in person and love that they'll take a return if I'm not thrilled with it. I've been wanting this one but can't tell from the photos if the skin is already changing color. Finger's crossed!

I have a bunch of work to get done today and a meeting with my class business advisor at my office, it's the first time they're seeing my studio. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> Good morning all!  I'm waiting for one more little thing before I do the next reveal



ooh, this is exciting. Is there a stunning piece of jewelry to go with the Flamingo?


----------



## Mindi B

dharma, MrsO, thank you for the feedback.  I'm glad others have some idea of what I'm talking about!  My DH thinks I'm a bit wacky--and spoiled--so I was wondering if I were alone in my struggles with this; I'm relieved.  It's not an attitude I'm proud to have. . . I'm working on it.
MrsO, I love the new cropped flare thing, but I can't do it--my ankles are too fat, IMO.  But on a slim-ankled gal, I think it's adorable.  And I hope your ombre lizzie is perfect.  I love that skin; I think you'll find it very wearable, as long as its condition is up to snuff.
Oooh, Madam B--can't wait to see yer goodies!
Hi, Vigee, xiangxiang, MrsJDS, MASEML, Kate, etoile, and everyone!  Can't say I'm glad to be back, but I just KNOW spring will be springing soon.  Right?  Soon, right?  Please?


----------



## Suncatcher

Mindi B said:


> Hello, all!  dharma, consider a pointy-toed flat with a pair of boot-cut jeans to do the "flare look" without a heel. I admit, I love flares, but I can't do heels either.  I am exploring some medium-height wedges, and maybe even a pair of clogs if I REALLY want to work the retro 70s look!
> Okay, so I have a serious question that sounds cuckoo: I know lots of folks here take vacations in sunny climes.  The primary reason to visit these locales is for the weather.  So, does anyone else feel disappointed if the weather during your stay doesn't measure up?  Say, it rains while you are there, while the forecast for the day after you leave looks perfect?  That really bugs me, but I recognize that--despite my frantic OCD efforts to control everything, everywhere, always--that reaction is utterly futile, not to mention profoundly unappreciative of the fact I even get to be on vacation.  So I struggle.  Anyone else ever have those feelings, and how do you deal with them?  Note:  "Excessive drinking" is a valid coping mechanism.


Hi Mindi - great to have you back!  Did you have a good trip?  To answer your question with my perspective: I did a few whitewater paddling/camping trips when I was younger.  Pretty hard core stuff in the far north.  Ie float plane dumps you in the middle of nowhere, you paddle for two weeks and camp where you can, and you call the sat phone when you are done to get a float plane pick up.  On the trip, weather could range from snow flurries (in mid-July!) to hot with no wind and black flies like you can't imagine ... suffice it to say that I learnt how to cope with whatever weather I was given!  Because there was no such thing as ideal weather!  So I'm pretty chilled about weather to this day.  And because of where I live, if I am going to a sunny clime in winter, I think no matter how bad is the weather on holiday, it is far better than the winter that everyone else is having back home!


----------



## Mindi B

This is the right attitude, MrsJDS.  I've had my share of camping with black flies (as a child) so you'd think I'd be hardier!  Huh.  (They are nasty little wedge-shaped buggers, aren't they?)


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> ooh, this is exciting. Is there a stunning piece of jewelry to go with the Flamingo?


 
Hi, MrsOwen3 You guessed it!


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello, ladies! Another early morning for me, 5:30 am. Argh! 

Mindi, welcome back! My qualms about travelling are usually 1) lack of sleep due to time change. It makes me tired most of the day and can't fully enjoy the day. Hopefully, this will pass after the first couple of days. I tend to not buy anything during this sleepless period. Just browsing for info. 2) There's a heat wave back home. This happened to me several times where I escaped during the crazy sub-zero temp only to find out it was spring like back home and then freezing again when I got back. Peeved me to no end. Otherwise, if the weather is not super nice where I am, I just rolled with it. We're not a huge beach people so if it's raining, we just go walk around the mall. DDs love this indoor playground at Ala Moana. And last trip it drizzled all day (a hurricane was nearby but missed us) so we went to the pool anyways and then went to the mall afterwards. We considered shortening our trip but the hurricane never materialized. Of course, we wouldn't jeopardize DDs safety but things turned out for the best and it only rained one day. I actually prefer to be at the pool when it's overcast since I gets too many sun spots in the sun. 

Vigee, is this the same housekeeper you hired before your last LA trip?

MrsJDS, your cake is TDF! Love both yours and Vigee's. I don't do much with my bday but spends my energy on DDs'. Their 1st birthday cake was 2 princess castles connected by a pathway. The baker made 2 fondant princesses that I still keep. 

Madam, can't wait for your creative reveal. It's such a delight.  A Colvert PO is going to be amazing! Hope it arrives soon. 

Dharma, I'm a glass half full person like you. Nothing rarely gets me down. I'm glad to hear flares are back. I subscribe to Instyle and Vogue magazines but with my crazy schedule, I'm reading 3 issues behind. Lol. I have one pair of white JBrand jeans that I bought a couple of years ago but haven't worn. Now I'll be so 'in' this spring. Hehe. I have multiple pairs of platforms and I'm sure one will work. I'm so short so I only buy heels and platforms are so much more comfy. I think I have another pair of flared dark denim somewhere that I worn once that I should dig them up. 

MASEML, when I'm at the office I usually have multiple screens open on my PC. When I need a mental break, I just switch to one of the screens whether TPF or something else and catch up for a few minutes. If I'm writing a post, it could take me over an hour as I pop in and out depending on how busy I am.  

MrsO, I must admit that I'm secretly hoping my SA won't show me anything special. My raisin B has only been carried once since I got her last Oct. Still yet to carry my Drag and only carried my Plume once. Horror I know! I find it's hard to say no to something beautiful and knowing how hard to find some of these things are. Congrats on the ombré! I just saw the AFF email and was wondering who the lucky lady was. 

Last night we went into Waikiki for dinner. Walked through the H Waikiki store and saw lots of blue paon bags (the new pale blue color not sure of the name). The blue Plume looks so pretty. There were jypsiere, toolbox, 2 sizes plumes, Victoria, So kelly. There was also this bag that is shaped like a vintage luggage but is actually a small handba , I forgot the name. I'd seen it in TO once before. Not my cup of tea though. Have been thinking if I should get an Evie for a mommy bag but after a quick calculation (can you ladies tell that I'm analytical? lol), it turns out to be $600 less back home. That's another scarf I can have. So no need to get it here. I don't mind paying more for something different or hard to find that I can't get at home but an Evie can wait. 

Also stopped by to check out DFS. Was disappointed that they only carry H watches. The price is slightly less than at retail H. The airport has another duty free H that carries scarves and some bags. I'll check that out on my way out. This Waikiki DFS does have Cartier, Bulgari, VA and lots of high end watches. Prices are slightly less. Will call my Cartier SA at home later as I've been eying this pendant but vaguely remember that the price is less at home. 

Have a great day, everyone! Please excuse my typos.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Hello, all!  dharma, consider a pointy-toed flat with a pair of boot-cut jeans to do the "flare look" without a heel. I admit, I love flares, but I can't do heels either.  I am exploring some medium-height wedges, and maybe even a pair of clogs if I REALLY want to work the retro 70s look!
> Okay, so I have a serious question that sounds cuckoo: I know lots of folks here take vacations in sunny climes.  The primary reason to visit these locales is for the weather.  So, does anyone else feel disappointed if the weather during your stay doesn't measure up?  *Say, it rains while you are there, while the forecast for the day after you leave looks perfect? * That really bugs me, but I recognize that--despite my frantic OCD efforts to control everything, everywhere, always--that reaction is utterly futile, not to mention profoundly unappreciative of the fact I even get to be on vacation.  So I struggle.  *Anyone else ever have those feelings, and how do you deal with them? * Note:  "Excessive drinking" is a valid coping mechanism.



*Mindi*, this is a very good question about warm weather vacations. As you know, our family has OCD meteorologists in it ~ especially my eldest DD and then myself (and my deceased DF was the same way). So, checking the weather while on vacation is ingrained in us and we drag all the members of our family along for the ride  Everyone gets a weather forecast update daily and we even have the Bahamas permanently in our iPhone weather apps. 

Two years ago our annual trip to the Bahamas was almost ruined by rain every single day. Not just a little rain but storms all day long, every day. There was a little complaining ~ DDs' no tan! DH, why did we come here for bad weather! After the initial round of complaints, everyone settled in and actually enjoyed the vacation. DDs drank, watched movies, read books, went to the spa with me and the casino with DH ~ it was really quite fun. 

*kate* and *MrsJDS*, thanks for inspiring me to go back to the fitness center. Did not take the yoga class but did spinning for a half hour and weights afterwards. So effortless and fun. You both really inspired me, now just to make this a daily habit like it used to be for me.

*FabF*, Day 2 in paradise ~ how is your vacation going? Your DDs must be enjoying the sunshine and the beach or the pool. My DDs loved the water when they were younger and they still do. Have you stopped by H yet?  If so, please tell us what your SA had in the store for you. My bet is that she has lots of H goodies set aside for you. Also, you have a great memory ~ this is the very same housekeeper that I hired right before LA ~ she is a great worker but also loves to chit-chat. 

*dharma*, loved your post this morning about the French75 cocktails and you. So funny and tipsy posting is fine with me, lol. 

*MrsO*, good luck with your meeting today. Also, talking about flared denim ~ this. is. a. problem. First, I have at least fifteen NEW pairs of skinny jeans that I haven't even worn yet. Tags still on them. These jeans were gifts from my eldest DD during the last few years and are a great brand, too. Second, I live in ballerinas and flats in general but have very few pointy-toe shoes. So, I may have to resort to platforms with flared jeans. Hmm, my plan is to transition slowly over to the new wide-leg pants. Must admit that I did see a few pairs at Nordstrom that I like very much. They were a little dressier and not denim but will work for everyday.

*Madam*, am waiting for your reveal!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*MrsO*, congrats on your ombrè CDC PHW, you are so incredibly lucky to have found this gem. Happy to be your twin and here is a pic from the archives with the H 90cm Doigts de Fèe silk.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsO*, congrats on your ombrè CDC PHW, you are so incredibly lucky to have found this gem. Happy to be your twin and here is a pic from the archives with the H 90cm Doigts de Fèe silk.



Now that some eye candies, Vigee.  

We're off to Leonard's, an institution around here. Their malasada is TDF. Can't stop at one.


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsO*, congrats on your ombrè CDC PHW, you are so incredibly lucky to have found this gem. Happy to be your twin and here is a pic from the archives with the H 90cm Doigts de Fèe silk.



Ok, now I'm really excited for it to get here! Thanks Vigee!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ok, now I'm really excited for it to get here! Thanks Vigee!



*MrsO*, you are going to LOVE this ombrè lizzie CDC PHW. This reminds me that I must post in docride's thread about how to preserve and protect it.
 When do you expect your baby to arrive?


----------



## dharma

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsO*, congrats on your ombrè CDC PHW, you are so incredibly lucky to have found this gem. Happy to be your twin and here is a pic from the archives with the H 90cm Doigts de Fèe silk.



What a beautiful shot, Vigee! I think we need a family pic from you as well! I think the skinny jeans aren't really going "out", they have become a classic that most women adore. Plus it's so easy to wear boots with skinnies, I can't imagine that need going away. It is time for a new silhouette and the denim people need to make some money so flares will be the "new " statement jeans for a while I suppose. I think it's funny how they are staying away from the "boot cut" terminology. I remember when no one would give up their boot cuts for skinnies! 

MrsO, congrats on your early morning purchase! You certainly got the worm! I think the ombré is beautiful and one that I would like to add to my collection one day.  It's perfect for you and your style!

FabF, don't feel bad about not using your bags a lot. Your DDs are little and it's so much easier at this stage of life to have a grab and go bag that doesn't require pampering. When your girls are grown a bit and your life shifts into new stages you will be happy to have those bags waiting for you and that you got them at the current price instead of what they will cost in the future!

MrsJDS, now that is serious camping experience! I like everything about camping except the bugs, the dirt, the rain, the tent, the sleeping outdoors and the possibility of wild animals and ax murderers.


----------



## MASEML

Oops it happened again, wrote a message and lost it all! Writing in multiple posts to avoid another erase. 

*Vigee*, love your lizzy CDC. You have so much beautiful stuff. Please post more!  

*Dharma*, you forgot to add to your exception list, outhouses. All is great with camping until you need to use the bathroom!  Did you make a French 75 last night (or this morning?)- missed your "tipsy" post! Will scroll back! 

*FabF*, don't worry about not using some of your bags now, you will get use out of them at some point later. And, you may considering handing them down to your DDs one day, which will make them more cherished and will be reminders to your DDs of you (their wonderful mom).


----------



## Suncatcher

Ladies - so much chatter in the cafe and I feel like I've fallen so far behind and I can't keep up!  I took DS to the museum today. It is a short walk from my house or a 7 min drive. But DS wanted to take the subway/metro as we have never ever done it together.  Very cute!  Although it reminded me why I prefer to drive everywhere LOL! Tomorrow is my last day at my old job. Looking forward to wrapping the last loose ends up!

Vigee - LOVE the Lizzie CDC!  I have never seen one IRL and it is definitely something I would grab in a nanosecond. 

MrsO - if I had seen that I would have grabbed it too!! Good for you!  Looking forward to its reveal!!  As for flare jeans being in, that's great to hear!  I have a couple of pairs of satin boot cut/flare dress pants about 7 or 8 years old that I have not worn in a couple of years so maybe now it can put it back into my work rotation!

FabF - I hope you get over the jet lag soon. I too secretly hope that you get offered something amazing that you just have to buy. I am buying things to pass on to my DD - and you have two of them!!

MAESML - sorry to hear you lost your post!  Where I camped there was no outhouse. Basically you have a hand shovel and you look for shelter for privacy (which is hard if you are above the tree line).


----------



## Suncatcher

Dharma - I agree with you about skinny jeans not going away. It is such a flattering cut for many women. Like pointy toe shoes and stiletto heels - I still wear them even though they are not as popular a look today. I just find them so flattering a look!

Dharma and FabF - I love your upbeat glass half full perspective!  You both must have lots of friends in life. I find that quality so attractive. 

Vigee - congrats on hitting the gym!  Sometimes getting there is half the battle!  Btw I can't believe you have so many unworn high end jeans!!!  I might have to raid your closet!!

Kate - how is your weather?  We are finally slowly catching up to you. At least I can wear sunglasses outside during the day. No longer 50 shades of grey all day LOL.


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS, I can't keep up with all these posts either!   oh yes, your new job!! Are you excited? woo hoo!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks for all the love for my ombrè CDC PHW, ladies. 

*dharma*, you had me laughing so hard at you "possibility of wild animals and ax murderers" line. This is me. Unfortunately, to this day, too and add vampires and werewolves, lol. 

*MrsJDS*, needless to stay, you are made of much more sturdier stuff than myself regarding that camping trip! Good for you and what an achievement!

*FabF*, Lombardi's sounds delicious! I would be eating for two there. Also, I am guilty of the same H misdemeanor. Simply don't use them enough to justify another B/K this year. Maybe next year! Fingers crossed. There is an SO that I want!


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> What a beautiful shot, Vigee! I think we need a family pic from you as well! I think the skinny jeans aren't really going "out", they have become a classic that most women adore. Plus it's so easy to wear boots with skinnies, I can't imagine that need going away. It is time for a new silhouette and the denim people need to make some money so flares will be the "new " statement jeans for a while I suppose. I think it's funny how they are staying away from the "boot cut" terminology. I remember when no one would give up their boot cuts for skinnies!
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO, congrats on your early morning purchase! You certainly got the worm! I think the ombré is beautiful and one that I would like to add to my collection one day.  It's perfect for you and your style!
> 
> 
> 
> FabF, don't feel bad about not using your bags a lot. Your DDs are little and it's so much easier at this stage of life to have a grab and go bag that doesn't require pampering. When your girls are grown a bit and your life shifts into new stages you will be happy to have those bags waiting for you and that you got them at the current price instead of what they will cost in the future!
> 
> 
> 
> MrsJDS, now that is serious camping experience! I like everything about camping except the bugs, the dirt, the rain, the tent, the sleeping outdoors and the possibility of wild animals and ax murderers.




Totally agree with you about the denim companies needing us to buy something new. That combined with the heavy 70's vibe in RTW from some of the houses. 

Vigee, the skinny is a classic now. I fully expect to keep mine in rotation as long as the washes feel current. You wear those J Brands so well!


----------



## MSO13

Evening all, my CDC has shipped already so I might have it Friday should our Post Office actually deliver it. 

wow, MrsJDS that is some trip! I get anxious in rural feeling suburbs [emoji4] as a city kid, Central Park was the most nature I could handle. I could take you all over the city on the subway at age 5 though. Hope you had a fun time with DS!

Fab, hope you had some fabulous food today!

Hi Maseml!


----------



## Suncatcher

MASEML said:


> MrsJDS, I can't keep up with all these posts either!   oh yes, your new job!! Are you excited? woo hoo!



Yes yes yes!!  It is a wonderful career opportunity for me.  And it might keep me so busy at the outset and for awhile that I won't have much time to think about H (let alone walk into the store) LOL!


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsOwen3 said:


> Evening all, my CDC has shipped already so I might have it Friday should our Post Office actually deliver it.
> 
> wow, MrsJDS that is some trip! I get anxious in rural feeling suburbs [emoji4] as a city kid, Central Park was the most nature I could handle. I could take you all over the city on the subway at age 5 though. Hope you had a fun time with DS!
> 
> Fab, hope you had some fabulous food today!
> 
> Hi Maseml!



I wish I grew up in NYC!  That would be the ultimate urban experience, especially back in the 70s/80s/early 90s!


----------



## MASEML

MrsOwen3 said:


> Evening all, my CDC has shipped already so I might have it Friday should our Post Office actually deliver it.
> 
> wow, MrsJDS that is some trip! I get anxious in rural feeling suburbs [emoji4] as a city kid, Central Park was the most nature I could handle. I could take you all over the city on the subway at age 5 though. Hope you had a fun time with DS!
> 
> Fab, hope you had some fabulous food today!
> 
> Hi Maseml!



Hi MrsO, yay for your CDC! I've been reading the Hermes.com thread and lots of people are saying their orders are being canceled for no apparent reason (I think?), happy you have a success story! You ladies make me want a CDC now!! Can't wait for your reveal next week! 

Lol, central park.


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> Yes yes yes!!  It is a wonderful career opportunity for me.  And it might keep me so busy at the outset and for awhile that I won't have much time to think about H (let alone walk into the store) LOL!



You have to check in here on Monday (after your work day ends, of course) to let us know how your 1st day goes!


----------



## MSO13

MASEML said:


> Hi MrsO, yay for your CDC! I've been reading the Hermes.com thread and lots of people are saying their orders are being canceled for no apparent reason (I think?), happy you have a success story! You ladies make me want a CDC now!! Can't wait for your reveal next week!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, central park.




I saw that too but mine is from Ann's Fabulous Finds, a consignment site as ombré lizard is not in production these days. Lizard CDC have been hard to find so I was so excited to find this one! 

You should try one on though I should warn you one is not usually enough, this will be my 4th [emoji15]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Morning ladies and Happy Throwback Thursday!

Usually *xiangxiang* beats me to the cafe in the morning. *xianxiang*, where are you? Is work keeping you busy?

*MrsJDS*, had to laugh when I read about you taking DS to the museum via subway. Subways, especially in NYC are absolutely verboten for me for a variety of reasons. Yes, I prefer driving, too.  Hope that you get everything wrapped up in the office today and are off to a fresh start at your new position on Monday. Congrats again! 

*MASEML*, one CDC is never enough! Down the slippery orange slope you will slide 

*MrsO*, your ombrè CDC PHW is arriving lightening fast. Also, glad that you think that skinny jeans have become a classic. I tend to favor a few pairs and constantly gravitate towards wearing them instead of breaking in my new denim. 

*dharma*, have a pic from the archives of my CDC collection before I re-homed a few of them and will post this later. 

*FabF*, Day 3 in Hawaii and did you stop by and see your SA yet? Anything waiting for you or are you going to hold off and keep your money tree intact due to the exchange rate?

Hi *kate*, *Mindi*, *Madam* and *biscuit*!

Our weather is totally crazy and we now have a 3"-6" snow/ice storm predicted for tomorrow. Where is Spring? 

Was going to go to the fitness center this morning but have a home commitment that will keep me at the house most of the day. Maybe if it is finished early then I can get to the gym before rush hour. Fingers crossed! 

What does everyone have planned for today?


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - I'm running out momentarily to get take my car to the dealership this morning and then head into my physical office (as opposed to my home office) one last time so yay!  To Vigee's point about not taking the public transit, I will cab/Uber it home and back to the dealership if my car is not ready for me when I'm ready to leave the office.  (Apologies to those in advance who do use public transit but I really don't like taking it in my city!)  However, I promised DS that I would take him to see Spongebob this afternoon (mid afternoon adult nap time hear I come!) and he thought taking the subway was so much fun yesterday that he wants to do it again today!  Okay I will do it for him ... 

I will pop in later when everyone is back in the cafe!


----------



## dharma

Morning everyone!  Early for work today and have a few moments to post. I have no idea what to wear these days! I packed up my Isabel Marant calf hair boots last week and today I pulled them out again. Snow expected tomorrow, this is crazy! Not much planned except work, making dinner, work out, pick up DD, walk dogs, not necessarily in that order.

Vigee, does working out at home work for you? I know that I won't excercise if I need to go somewhere for it so a few years ago I carved out a space and make myself do it at home. It's changed my life and I don't feel so guilty spending even more time away from home. 

MrsJDS, what a bittersweet day for you! The timing of your new job with Spring is perfect! I don't mind subways in NYC, I grew up going there all the time and went to college there. But here in my smaller city, I've never even been on one, lol. My DD and I are always in NYC and we do both subway and taxi depending on traffic and time of day. Mostly I make her walk though. Once I made her walk from 34th street to the Met on 80th, back through the park, and then back to  the train again. She was abut 10. I'm a terrible parent but now she does it like a champ and is proud of it. 

FabF, enjoy your date tonight with DH! 

MASEML/ MrsJDS, yes, I totally forgot the outhouses or lack of every year on Solstice weekend a group of friends rent out all the "cabins" (shacks) in a nearby national park. I went the first year and barely made it. Last year I had an excuse because I was traveling. This year I don't know what to do. It's a good time until it's time for sleeping. I can't take the very real possibility of having a wolf spider sharing my sleeping bag. Any tips MrsJDS or should I just accept my weaknesses and stay home?

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

I have a few things to do in the studio today though I think one of tomorrow's projects is going to be severely impacted by the weather. Needless to say, it's spring like in the studio even if it's snowing tomorrow. I am wearing my Uggs again today, I was hoping I was done but it's frigid in the studio with this weather and they keep me so warm. 

My car is in for service today and I'm driving a mildly terrifying economy loaner till this afternoon, with the potholes in our city I'm worried one of the wheels will fall off! At least I should be able to head out early to return the car/pick up mine when it's done. I want to soak up some chilly sunshine. 

Our post office is notorious for neglecting to deliver packages that require a signature so let's just say it will be an amazing surprise if my CDC is in my hands tomorrow, especially with the weather! I think it's safe to assume it will be Monday/Tuesday. 

*Dharma*, hope you have a great day at work!

*Vigee,* hope you get your home project wrapped up and can fit in your workout. I do understand the subway aversion, I spend so much time in my car I relish public transportation when I get the chance. I also get mildly carsick in only NYC yellow cabs for some reason so the subway is my preferred mode of transportation in NYC. I like Uber or the regional train here in my home town but I rarely have the need to take it. 

*MrsJDS*, enjoy Spongebob or your nap 

Have a great day Kate, Maseml, Biscuit, Xiangxiang and Fab!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Thursday, everyone! Lost a long post I was typing last night. Boohoohoo! Then it was getting late to re type. I'll do a couple of posts instead just in case. 

Woke up again at 5:30 even though I went to bed near 1 am. I'm channelling Vigee in LA. lol. I'll just use the extra time to catch up on the cafe instead. 

Dharma, yes can't wait for date night. Don't recall the last time we did that. DH and I occasionally have a date lunch if I'm working from home or a day out if we make a day trip to Niagara Falls but we rarely go out to dinner without DDs. Roy's has an amazing menu. Will be having just salad at lunch to make room. Can't decide if I should have their award winning Mac nut crusted mahi mahi, melt in your mouth misoyaki butter fish, or my all time fave braised short ribs. Their lava cake, I think there's a fancier name for it is TDF. And they have the most delish cocktail menu. Whenever I'm there, I'd order 2 different ones (not at the same time). You may want to check out their drink menu for your signature cocktail ideas. 

MrsJDS, have fun at SpongeBob this afternoon. You're such a good mom to subway it twice for your DS.  I rarely take subway but if I take the commuter train into the office, I need to use the subway for a couple of stops to get to my office. It's on the quiter branch of the subway line so not too crowded and very civilized. I can still remember how excited I was to take the city bus in grade 1. 

Vigee, would love to see your CDC collection pic. You always have an impeccable taste. And congrats on getting to the gym yesterday. My home elliptical remains unused even though DH moved it into his office in front of the TV. In fact, I forgot I asked him to move it 2 months ago until now. Oops! 

MrsO, fingers crossed your CDC arrives tomorrow. How's the studio cat btw? 

It was a productive day at Nordstrom yesterday. All the talk of skinnies got me picking up 2 more pairs of my fave J Brand jeans--one in white for SS (I think I may already have 2 at home?) and one in a color that looks like H sanguine (funny how everyone here will know what color I'm talking about). I got 5 new outfits/dresses for work and a couple of casual tops. I find it's hard to shop for a 'business casual' environment so that it doesn't become too casual. I used to wear suits all the time in my previous jobs and it was so much easier like a uniform. No luck on the shoes front though but Louboutin at NM had these amazing colored shoes that just killed my feet. Did get a couple of Tom Ford lipsticks as a consolation including this new matte red that looks to be the same red as L sole. 

Hi xiangxiang, MASEML, madam, biscuit, etoile, Kate, Mindi! Jadeite, how are you doing? Hope to see you here again soon.


----------



## MSO13

Hi ladies,

There is a reason to stay off TPF some days, there is a Craie RGHW cdc on H.com right now and I had to close the browser window. I did check in with my boutique, I'm on the list and I know that I must be patient for this one but it is sooooooo very tempting when it's right there. 

Trying to stay strong! Hopefully someone, not a reseller, will buy it soon!


----------



## Fabfashion

I did stop by yesterday afternoon to see my lovely H SA. She said nothing came in on the B/K/C front for the last couple of weeks except for a few SO/POs. Tried out just about all the SS CSGMs. As suspected, nothing really grabbed me. The pink/framboise Brandebourgs probably is the best candidate. The blue one was beautiful but the pink buttons just didn't work for me. A light peach/yellow Bouquets Sellier was lovely but will only work for spring. The pink APdP has too much white and washed me out a bit. I love the FP design and tried on 3 colorful ones but none loved me back and turned out to be too overwhelming for my frame like they were wearing me. 

All the talk of the CDCs got me itching to try some. There was this gorgeous rose Jaipur GHW that I loved but both SA and I agreed (me more reluctantly) that it was just too much for me. She liked a KDT on me but I'm not convinced. Oh well, at least I got to try them on in person. I did try on a Medor watch which I may go back for. DH wasn't so convinced. He prefers a watch-watch. 

Vigee, I vaguely recall you have a Medor? How do you like it? What color are your straps and would you have any mod pic? I like that I can wear it almost like a smaller version of a CDC but wonder if that's why I like it. 

My SA said she'll call if something special comes in in the next week. My Brelogue hasn't arrived and I'll call C/S later to follow up. I hope it gets here before I leave. 

MrsO, remember how we were chatting about how bags from other brands just become so reasonable when compared to H prices? I stopped by Chanel after haven't been in one in over 2 years and found their bags, except for Chanel Boy, to be in the range of an Evie. I'm going back in the next few days to take a closer look.  

Btw, the croc Jige is in marron color and has a price tag of $19k and change. Gorgeous though.  

I also saw a Berline yesterday. Never saw one IRL before. 

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> There is a reason to stay off TPF some days, there is a Craie RGHW cdc on H.com right now and I had to close the browser window. I did check in with my boutique, I'm on the list and I know that I must be patient for this one but it is sooooooo very tempting when it's right there.
> 
> Trying to stay strong! Hopefully someone, not a reseller, will buy it soon!



I'm sending an enabling vibe here, MrsO! It's meant to be!


----------



## Mindi B

Right now it does seem that bag shipments are slow, and perhaps that's related to the recent skunk issue, which chewed up atelier time and perhaps put new bag production behind schedule? Just a guess. There are a couple of bags that I have been listed for for literally a year, and still nothing.  Hermes. Sheesh.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> I'm sending an enabling vibe here, MrsO! It's meant to be!



ahh, I actually just checked again but I think it sold. i couldn't put it in a cart. I really want to buy from my SA, she's been great to me and I know I'm not going to be buying tons of extra stuff while I wait for my K. They've popped up occasionally and I've waited so I'll try to continue with the patience. I wanted a PHW gray toned and my ombre popped up so that'll have to be my meant to be piece this week. 

It would be really bad to get two CDCs in two days, unless my SA emails and says there's one waiting for me


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Right now it does seem that bag shipments are slow, and perhaps that's related to the recent skunk issue, which chewed up atelier time and perhaps put new bag production behind schedule? Just a guess. There are a couple of bags that I have been listed for for literally a year, and still nothing.  Hermes. Sheesh.



It would make sense that they got way behind making replacement bags but I would guess that they're catching up around now.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> I did stop by yesterday afternoon to see my lovely H SA. She said nothing came in on the B/K/C front for the last couple of weeks except for a few SO/POs. Tried out just about all the SS CSGMs. As suspected, nothing really grabbed me. The pink/framboise Brandebourgs probably is the best candidate. The blue one was beautiful but the pink buttons just didn't work for me. A light peach/yellow Bouquets Sellier was lovely but will only work for spring. The pink APdP has too much white and washed me out a bit. I love the FP design and tried on 3 colorful ones but none loved me back and turned out to be too overwhelming for my frame like they were wearing me.
> 
> All the talk of the CDCs got me itching to try some. There was this gorgeous rose Jaipur GHW that I loved but both SA and I agreed (me more reluctantly) that it was just too much for me. She liked a KDT on me but I'm not convinced. Oh well, at least I got to try them on in person. I did try on a Medor watch which I may go back for. DH wasn't so convinced. He prefers a watch-watch.
> 
> Vigee, I vaguely recall you have a Medor? How do you like it? What color are your straps and would you have any mod pic? I like that I can wear it almost like a smaller version of a CDC but wonder if that's why I like it.
> 
> My SA said she'll call if something special comes in in the next week. My Brelogue hasn't arrived and I'll call C/S later to follow up. I hope it gets here before I leave.
> 
> MrsO, remember how we were chatting about how bags from other brands just become so reasonable when compared to H prices? I stopped by Chanel after haven't been in one in over 2 years and found their bags, except for Chanel Boy, to be in the range of an Evie. I'm going back in the next few days to take a closer look.
> 
> Btw, the croc Jige is in marron color and has a price tag of $19k and change. Gorgeous though.
> 
> I also saw a Berline yesterday. Never saw one IRL before.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!



I know, right? I met a nice SA at Chanel in VA and she took the time to really show me their collection and I thought that some of it seemed very reasonable. I'm not really a Chanel customer though and couldn't see myself carrying anything other than some of the very weird runway bags. I do love the Boy though. H is classic enough for me!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> It would make sense that they got way behind making replacement bags but I would guess that they're catching up around now.



Sorry you didn't get the CDC, MrsO. You're so patient. It could be that I'm a fire horse in Chinese astrology. Horse on fire, lol. I think I came out of the womb running.  you have your ombré CDC to look forward too and that one is so rare and special. 

MrsO, Mindi, my local SM mentioned to me that because of the reduced work week/hours in France (I think started 2-3 years ago), bag production output has reduced and cannot keep up with increasing demands from the new markets and the skunk issue. She also said that was why H stopped making the HAC in smaller sizes--can't offer too many sizes/choices.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies! Hope that everyone is having a great day. 

*FabF*, gosh you are on my LA time and how are you managing with only 4 hours of sleep? I get so grouchy from lack of sleep, yet you seem very cheerful. That's a great quality. Date night with DH tonight sounds like fun and I am going to do a google search for Roy's menu. Love to look at restaurant menus online. Must make a mental note to try Roy's the next time we go to Hawaii. Medor watches are great, I have one with a rouge strap and one with an etoupe strap. I go through periods when I wear them a lot or I forget about them and they just sit in their cases. Truth be told, I haven't worn mine in awhile and don't have any pics of them that do them justice.

*Mindi*, so sorry to hear that you are waiting on H bags to arrive and it's almost been a year. That's sad. Totally agree with you that the cause of delays is the skunk bag issue and production is totally backed-up. Hope that your H bags arrive soon. 

*MrsO*, although I have NEVER bought anything from H.com, if I had seen that craie CDC RGHW on their site, I would have jumped so FAST and it would be mine right now! Have always remained very loyal to my SA but sometimes a girl just has to do what she has to do. 

*MrsJDS*, hope that you are having a fun time this afternoon with your DS.

*MrsO* and *FabF*, LOVE Chanel boy bags.


----------



## katekluet

Hi Everone, it is sunny, in the sixties here and the roses and wisteria are in bloom...just beautiful! I would trade some of you some warm sunshine for water, though..our drought continues.
I loved seeing the H box cake, the Prada cake (the tissue paper looked real!) and the idea of the connected princess castles is just darling.
Vigee, good for you, exercising....the Pilates  class was excellent, she focused on very exacting, very suble movements while being careful of ones back, etc. I am adding it to my weekly routine. Was sort of sore after the hard yoga class I just returned to, guess that means I really need it.
I admire those of you who can operate in New York...I have only been there briefly but I feel like I am on another planet and very intimidated! 
We were out three nights last week but I am back on the good diet plan again.There is  a Roy's here, we will have to try it again soon....it seemed to be too full of partying golfers so had not been in a while.
FabF, your vacation is sounding super and it is fun to hear the daily reports. I hope you do find a special H treasure to take home
Mrs. JDS we will all be thinking about you and your new position next week...
Maseml, nice that the household is quiet and in order after all those guests. You sure did a great job on the celebration
Hi Xiag, dharma, Mm B, everyone!


----------



## MASEML

Hi ladies!! Dropping in quickly to say hi. 

MrsO- I love AFF! I haven't bought anything from them yet but have seen some really nice things on their website. Yes, lizzie CDCs are hard to find, so great you jumped on it! Reveal when you get it please! 

FabF- did you see a croc jige by chance? Oh so beautiful. I've been wanting that one in that colour, but 19K is really steep, esp since it's an occasional bag. If you get it, please reveal; I'd about do anything for that. 

MrsJDS- public transit sucks sometimes, I'm with you. Though it is v cute that your DS loves riding the subway - I think little boys love trains and looking out the window when the subway is moving. Did you end up riding the subway again today?


----------



## MASEML

Vigee, that's what I'm worried about....that one CDC isn't going to be enough!! Down the slippery slope I go! I'll be checking out my store soon to get an idea of sizing as I have no idea what will fit. My KDT is an XS so assume I'd need the same? Vigee, I second a photo of your CDC collection!!

Dharma, wow, your DD is a trooper! My legs would fall off if I walked from 34th to the Met!! That's like 2+ miles? I love how all you ladies one point or another lived in NYC, we all share the same experiences. 

Kate- nyc isn't scary . Come back again for a visit! We can tell you all the good places to see (assuming you've already seen the landmarks?) and where to avoid tourists. Come back, and naturally come for the shopping here too! What is Roy's? If you ladies are talking about it, it must be delicious? 

Hi Xiangxiang, MadamB, and everyone else!


----------



## katekluet

MASEML said:


> Vigee, that's what I'm worried about....that one CDC isn't going to be enough!! Down the slippery slope I go! I'll be checking out my store soon to get an idea of sizing as I have no idea what will fit. My KDT is an XS so assume I'd need the same? Vigee, I second a photo of your CDC collection!!
> 
> Dharma, wow, your DD is a trooper! My legs would fall off if I walked from 34th to the Met!! That's like 2+ miles? I love how all you ladies one point or another lived in NYC, we all share the same experiences.
> 
> Kate- nyc isn't scary . Come back again for a visit! We can tell you all the good places to see (assuming you've already seen the landmarks?) and where to avoid tourists. Come back, and naturally come for the shopping here too! What is Roy's? If you ladies are talking about it, it must be delicious?
> 
> Hi Xiangxiang, MadamB, and everyone else!


Maseml, Roy's is a fusion...Asian and Californian...restaurant chain....the one here has spectacular ocean views.
You are inspiring me to try NYC again, my BFF lived inPhilly for many years and DD went to school in Phihlly also so we did a few short hops up to the city....I am not sure I've even seen the landmarks!
That would be fun!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Morning ladies and TGIF!

The weather is supposed to take a turn for the worse here at approximately 10am, so I will head out early to get all of my errands done and might stop by the fitness center depending on the arrival of the snow/ice storm. 

*kate*, know EXACTLY what you mean by NYC being intimidating and I worked there Monday - Friday for at least 10 years. It is a city on steroids that's for sure and I always leave it these days feeling over-stimulated. My DH has a business meeting in NYC on Monday afternoon so I am hitching a ride with his driver and him to the city. I have a few things to accomplish there and figure that this is the easiest way to do it. My thoughts about NYC are that it is a lot of great things but it sure isn't pretty like Paris or London, although isolated areas can be very lovely but for me those spots are too few and too far apart. Still, I am a better person for working there for so many years. 

Also, my apologies, I meant to address this post to you yesterday regarding working-out at home. After my initial resistance to the idea, l turned on my leg routine video that I downloaded just last week. It was so difficult that I literally only got half way through it!  Couldn't believe how challenging it was and really enjoyed it, just needed more space in order to do the exercises properly. So, I have decided to use my youngest DD's empty bedroom as my work-out area and will do it again today. Thanks for the encouragement! 

*FabF*, how was date night at Roy's with DH? Which entrèe did you order? Which cocktails? I browsed online at the menu at Roy's  and it looked delicious. Have you made any decisions regarding Chanel?

*MrsJDS*, your last day at the office before you start your new position. Is it bittersweet or are you happy that this period is coming to a close? You seem ready to move on and in that case it's a joyous final day. Also, how was yesterday afternoon on the subway and with your DS? Fun?

*MrsO*, how excited are you for the arrival of your ombrè CDC PHW? Again, you are so LUCKY to find this rare gem.

Hello* biscuit*, *Madam*, *Mindi* and *xiangxiang*!

*MASEML*, this pic is for you and* dharma*. This was my CDC and KD collection ~ taken BEFORE I re-homed some of the CDCs last year, many which were literally unworn and sitting in their boxes ~ but it shows what a temptation they are. Finally, I edited some of my collection to make room for H bags, which are now sitting in THEIR boxes not being used but they sure are delightful eye-candy. Plus, love my H bags times ten. 

Also, *MASEML*, you will be size Small in CDCs.


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, this pic is for you and* dharma*. This was my CDC and KD collection ~ taken BEFORE I re-homed some of the CDCs last year, many which were literally unworn and sitting in their boxes ~ but it shows what a temptation they are. Finally, I edited some of my collection to make room for H bags, which are now sitting in THEIR boxes not being used but they sure are delightful eye-candy. Plus, love my H bags times ten.
> 
> Also, *MASEML*, you will be size Small in CDCs.



Vigee, wow, what a rainbow of colours! Thank you for sharing with us. This might be the prettiest photo I've seen! Know you've re-homed a few of them for bags (I would too, but I say this as a non-CDC owner), I can't wait until you do a reveal of your bags (if you ever do)! I love everything you own!! And yes, thanks for the tip, I'll ask for s small next time I'm in my store. Seeing everyone 's lovely CDCs is so tempting!!

Kate - ahhh Roy's sounds delicious. Asian and Californian fusion sounds right up my alley! 
I looked at their locations, nothing in nyc yet but maybe one day! Would be so happy if Roy's replaced all the Friday's, Applebee's, and Olive Gardens. 

Happy Friday and first day of Spring Dharma, MrsO, Xiangxiang, FabF, MrsJDS, MadamB, and everyone else! It's going to snow here so for those who are also part of this same weather system, stay safe and warm!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hello everybody! Sorry I have not been very active here due to various commitments at work and life in general. Hope all is well with you ladies here!


----------



## dharma

Morning all!

Xiangxiang, hope you get through your challenging work week, I know the feeling! But it's Friday!!

Snow and sleet here what a lovely first day of spring

Vigee, I'm glad you tried my suggestion of working out at home, Like I said, it really changed my life. And once you get used to it, you will make the time. I love the Physique 57 DVDs and Jillian what's her name. I just block out the inane chatter and focus on my form and it remains a challenge. I go to physique 57 when I'm working in NYC and honestly although some parts are harder in the class, they've done a great job with the at home versions.
Your CDC collection is (was) amazing! And I'm sure it still is The best collections I think are the ones you wear and enjoy,  You were smart to edit to begin your bag collection. I adore colors like bougainvillea, bleu electrique and fuschia but I know I would absolutely never wear them so I have resisted adding them to my collection. It's so hard because they are beautiful and it's great to be offered such lovelies. I'm in a process of editing bags to make room for ones that I've been coveting for a long time and it's not an easy process.

Have to run on to work but I will attempt to post to everyone later!!
Enjoy the day


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi everyone!!!  I loved all of the chatter yesterday in the café but was so busy yesterday.  I was in the office cleaning up the last things and saying goodbye, then I had to rush home to pick up DS to watch SpongeBob (review: I will never get back those two lost hours again LOL but DS loved it), of course traveling to and fro via subway, then I had to rush back home, spend some play time with DD before DH and I had to go back out to pick up my car from the dealership and then head on to an arts event that evening.  I don't typically pack my days this way and was exhausted by the evening.  Today is the last day of March Break.  There is this big new aquarium in town that I will take DS to while DD naps and tonight we go to the hockey game.  


I've decided that, time permitting, I am going to pop into H on Monday at the end of my first day of work to reward myself with something.  This job change is significant enough to merit a gift!! I know you ladies will get this!!!  And I have not popped into H in over a month now.  I will let you know what I find.


*kate* - I would love to see pics of your roses and wisteria in bloom.  While we are not getting any snow today, the ground is just brown and our trees are thinking about waking up from a long winter.  Could use some summer colour in our front and back gardens!  You should visit NYC again!  Such a fun city, something for everyone, and makes for a wonderful getaway.


----------



## Suncatcher

*Vigee* - I only work out at home now.  For about 15 years, I worked out at the same gym downtown (where I met my DH actually, so love does bloom in the gym!) but after my DD was born, I switched to working out at home.  First I had a personal trainer come to my house with his equipment 2x a week and then I would run 3 days a week.  I recently changed this when one of our nannies took a holiday back to her home country in December.  We took over part of her room to make it our spin studio and workout room and now I use this 5 days a week and run outside on Saturdays.  She returns in two weeks but by then the weather will have improved enough that I can run outside. So suffice it to say that I have made it work out (no pun intended!) exercising at home!  No more gym for me. 


I have done those workout videos and they provide an excellent workout!  So I echo Dharma's comments about how it can change your life.


----------



## Suncatcher

*Vigee* - loved your CDC collection!  Amazing!  I only have two, and will keep it to this number for awhile.  Love them but have the same concern as *Dharma*, ie that I might not wear as them as often even though I love the colours!


*Xiang* - hi and miss you here!  You sound so busy!  Hope you come up for air sometime soon!


*FabF* - loved your H report but $19k for a Jige croc?  Wow!  If I remember correctly, I believe the Egee croc was only about $13k.  Do tell us about your date night at Roy's (drooling over the thought of Asian/cali fusion) and let us know if you are closer to a decision on whether you will buy anything at Chanel/H/Cartier/Elsewhere!  I laughed when I read about your perspective on Chanel pricing v Hermes pricing.  It is like buying a nice bag at a huge discount!


*MASEML* - how do you get around NY on a day to day basis?  Subway or a combination of transportation ways?


*MrsO* - do you think your lizzie CDC will arrive today?  Very exciting!  I don't think I will ever be able to see anything H lizzie IRL at the store.  We just don't have enough of the goods!


Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## dharma

Kate, would love to see your wisteria! I can't believe the snow is coming at such a pace, it will be weeks before my roses peek!

MrsO, so excited that it's delivery day for you!!! Can't wait to see your new CDC!!!!

FabF, can't wait to hear about your delicious meal. I think we have a Roy's here, I'll have to check it out. I can't imaging the fish will be as fresh and delicious as it is in Hawaii though.


----------



## katekluet

Vigee, Dharma, MrsJDS, you have all given me a great idea and inspiration to do some working out at home too...I want to add in more arm stuff with weights. 
MrsJDS, perfect  to visit H to reward your achievement! Well deserved and what a nice way to mark this milestone in your career
FabF, you did well with clothes shopping!lots of great wardrobe additions. 
NYC does sound fun...and just saw on Aesthetic Alterations blog the exhibit of Japanese art at the Met which looks wonderful.
Can't believe so many of you are having snow! It's supposed to be spring! 
We are off for an ocean walk with the dogs, then the farmers market.
XiangXiang, Maseml, all, Hi! What is everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## etoile de mer

Flying by with a quick hello!  Not enough time to come out and play!  Many belated thanks for all the encouragement regarding my new Pilates and walking routine. I've loved hearing about your various exercise programs, you all have me thinking about what to add next! Hope to pop in again soon, to catch-up!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Friday, everyone! I'm doing Vigee in LA again but it's a nice quiet me-time so not complaining. 

Date night was a success! DDs had fun with the sitter so we may do it again next Monday or Tuesday. I'm going through food coma right now and can't imagine eating again for days. DH and I shared a number of appetizers--blackened ahi, Szechuan spiced pork ribs, spring rolls, grilled shrimps. We both didn't feel like fish so I had the braised short ribs that melted in my mouth and DH had the most tender filet mignon ever. I had the Hawaiian martini and it had a chunk of pineapple soaked in vodka for 3 days--that did it for me. Usually I can have 2 cocktails but the liquor soaked pineapple was so potent. 

Vigee, wowza!!! Your collection is amazing!    All the colors are beautiful. This pic should be in H magazine. What is the color of the fuschia croc on the second from the bottom row? I hope you still have it, it's gorgeous! 

MrsJDS, I personally hate spongebob. Not sure what the appeal is but then I'm not the target age group. Lol. DDs are beginning to get into it now. Things we do for our kids.  Isn't that Jige's price a little crazy? A croc Egee would have been a better buy IMO. Last October a croc mini Constance was around $25k and that was before the price increase. BTW, my SA said there was no price increase on the CDCs for those shopping for one. You must be so ready for your new job. Can't wait to see what you'll get at H to celebrate your first day.  

Kate, we'll have to try Roy's where you are one day. Love ocean view restaurants, and Roy's with an amazing view would be even more awesome. 

MASEML, how are things now that your visitors have gone back?

Xiangxiang, hope you have relaxing things planned for the weekend to rejuvenate. 

Madam, I'm still eagerly awaiting your reveal (hope I didn't somehow missed it on the main H forum). 

Etoile, how's your walk coming along? I brought my Fitbit with me but I don't wear it if I'm going down to the pool so I'm not capturing all my steps. 

Dharma, does your DD's robotic team have something else planned or is this an annual thing? Roy's has staples on their menu but add new dishes based on local catch/availability to their menu. So you can get their core offerings at all locations plus specialized dishes based on location. 

MrsO, fingers crossed your new treasure arrives today despite the weather. Please post pic if it comes in. 

Not sure about a Chanel bag yet. I like the Chanel Boy but it's hard to get into with the long flap. I was trying this style that has a single chain instead of the usual double but it has a short handle on top like a Kelly pochette. It's a modern take on their classic. I'm just not sure if I'd like one with double straps so it can be worn long and short or one that can be worn long and hand carried. Will check out the boutique again before we leave. 

Did I mention I saw an orange PdV that I had wanted last Christmas at the H store? I'm still on the fence. It sure is gorgeous. My SA still thinks the pink PdV looks best on me but I've always wanted an orange color shawl. Should I wait to see what FW brings?

Hi to everyone!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Friday, everyone! I'm doing Vigee in LA again but it's a nice quiet me-time so not complaining.
> 
> Date night was a success! DDs had fun with the sitter so we may do it again next Monday or Tuesday. I'm going through food coma right now and can't imagine eating again for days. DH and I shared a number of appetizers--blackened ahi, Szechuan spiced pork ribs, spring rolls, grilled shrimps. We both didn't feel like fish so I had the braised short ribs that melted in my mouth and DH had the most tender filet mignon ever. I had the Hawaiian martini and it had a chunk of pineapple soaked in vodka for 3 days--that did it for me. Usually I can have 2 cocktails but the liquor soaked pineapple was so potent.
> 
> Vigee, wowza!!! Your collection is amazing!    All the colors are beautiful. This pic should be in H magazine. What is the color of the fuschia croc on the second from the bottom row? I hope you still have it, it's gorgeous!
> 
> MrsJDS, I personally hate spongebob. Not sure what the appeal is but then I'm not the target age group. Lol. DDs are beginning to get into it now. Things we do for our kids.  Isn't that Jige's price a little crazy? A croc Egee would have been a better buy IMO. Last October a croc mini Constance was around $25k and that was before the price increase. BTW, my SA said there was no price increase on the CDCs for those shopping for one. You must be so ready for your new job. Can't wait to see what you'll get at H to celebrate your first day.
> 
> Kate, we'll have to try Roy's where you are one day. Love ocean view restaurants, and Roy's with an amazing view would be even more awesome.
> 
> MASEML, how are things now that your visitors have gone back?
> 
> Xiangxiang, hope you have relaxing things planned for the weekend to rejuvenate.
> 
> Madam, I'm still eagerly awaiting your reveal (hope I didn't somehow missed it on the main H forum).
> 
> Etoile, how's your walk coming along? I brought my Fitbit with me but I don't wear it if I'm going down to the pool so I'm not capturing all my steps.
> 
> Dharma, does your DD's robotic team have something else planned or is this an annual thing? Roy's has staples on their menu but add new dishes based on local catch/availability to their menu. So you can get their core offerings at all locations plus specialized dishes based on location.
> 
> MrsO, fingers crossed your new treasure arrives today despite the weather. Please post pic if it comes in.
> 
> Not sure about a Chanel bag yet. I like the Chanel Boy but it's hard to get into with the long flap. I was trying this style that has a single chain instead of the usual double but it has a short handle on top like a Kelly pochette. It's a modern take on their classic. I'm just not sure if I'd like one with double straps so it can be worn long and short or one that can be worn long and hand carried. Will check out the boutique again before we leave.
> 
> Did I mention I saw an orange PdV that I had wanted last Christmas at the H store? I'm still on the fence. It sure is gorgeous. My SA still thinks the pink PdV looks best on me but I've always wanted an orange color shawl. Should I wait to see what FW brings?
> 
> Hi to everyone!



Hello, everybody, and happy first day of Spring!  
Fabfashion, you didn't miss the reveal.  I'm still waiting for one more thing.

Yesterday I went on a very interesting tour of all the murals around Philadelphia - lots of talent out there.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all,

It's a busy snowy day here. So much for the first day of Spring! Uggs in action, again. 

Glad to see what everyone is up to. I'm stalking the tracking info on my CDC but just says it's out for delivery. Unfortunately everyone is out running deliveries before the weekend and I have to take one of my own shortly so I hope we don't miss it. It needs a signature so they won't just leave it. Regardless, it'll be something nice to look forward to on Monday if we do miss it. 

*Fab,* shop kitty thanks for you for asking after her. She's doing well, she loves being the queen of her castle again. We took a funny picture of her for social media today. I do think the price of the exotic Jige is crazy, though I think they are amazing that's something I think vintage would be best for. Glad dinner was great, I think we have  a Roy's in my city but the only one I've been to was in Austin TX and it was quite delicious. 

*Vigee, *your CDC collection has many of my wish list exotics in it. I know you've edited but it must have been fun to line them all up like that. H.com made me jump today, they have another RGHW Craie but alas it's size L.  Glad you got your workout in at home. We have a room that has my AMT trainer in it with TV and exercise mats where I workout at home. Someday the room will be decorated and made into DH/cats lounge along with my exercise stuff but for now it's a pretty utilitarian space. 

*Madam B,* I did an internship with a mural program in college, it was very cool. Philly has a huge number of murals, it's quite famous for the public art. Did you have a favorite? Hope your special something arrives soon!

*MrsJDS,* glad you had a nice day with your son. I totally think the start of your new position calls for an H celebration! Can't wait to see what they have for you! Congrats on your last day and the start of something great with your new job!

Hi Etoile, Dharma, Maseml, Xiangxiang & Kate!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It's a busy snowy day here. So much for the first day of Spring! Uggs in action, again.
> 
> Glad to see what everyone is up to. I'm stalking the tracking info on my CDC but just says it's out for delivery. Unfortunately everyone is out running deliveries before the weekend and I have to take one of my own shortly so I hope we don't miss it. It needs a signature so they won't just leave it. Regardless, it'll be something nice to look forward to on Monday if we do miss it.
> 
> *Fab,* shop kitty thanks for you for asking after her. She's doing well, she loves being the queen of her castle again. We took a funny picture of her for social media today. I do think the price of the exotic Jige is crazy, though I think they are amazing that's something I think vintage would be best for. Glad dinner was great, I think we have  a Roy's in my city but the only one I've been to was in Austin TX and it was quite delicious.
> 
> *Vigee, *your CDC collection has many of my wish list exotics in it. I know you've edited but it must have been fun to line them all up like that. H.com made me jump today, they have another RGHW Craie but alas it's size L.  Glad you got your workout in at home. We have a room that has my AMT trainer in it with TV and exercise mats where I workout at home. Someday the room will be decorated and made into DH/cats lounge along with my exercise stuff but for now it's a pretty utilitarian space.
> 
> *Madam B,* I did an internship with a mural program in college, it was very cool. Philly has a huge number of murals, it's quite famous for the public art. Did you have a favorite? Hope your special something arrives soon!
> 
> *MrsJDS,* glad you had a nice day with your son. I totally think the start of your new position calls for an H celebration! Can't wait to see what they have for you! Congrats on your last day and the start of something great with your new job!
> 
> Hi Etoile, Dharma, Maseml, Xiangxiang & Kate!



Hi, MrsOwen3 
My favorite mural is called "Reach High and You Will Go Far",  by an artist named Josh Sarantitis.  It's at 20th & Arch Street.


----------



## MSO13

woo hoo ladies, it's here and it's GORGEOUS!

presenting my new to me but practically brand new anyway Ombre Lizard CDC, we just had a photo shoot. Shop Kitty thinks I'm nuts. 

Will post a mod shot in the Action thread and in the CDC thread in a few moments.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> woo hoo ladies, it's here and it's GORGEOUS!
> 
> presenting my new to me but practically brand new anyway Ombre Lizard CDC, we just had a photo shoot. Shop Kitty thinks I'm nuts.
> 
> Will post a mod shot in the Action thread and in the CDC thread in a few moments.



Congrats and so happy for you, *MrsO*!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> woo hoo ladies, it's here and it's GORGEOUS!
> 
> presenting my new to me but practically brand new anyway Ombre Lizard CDC, we just had a photo shoot. Shop Kitty thinks I'm nuts.
> 
> Will post a mod shot in the Action thread and in the CDC thread in a few moments.



Congratulaions - what an unusual beauty


----------



## Suncatcher

mrsowen3 said:


> Woo hoo ladies, it's here and it's gorgeous!
> 
> Presenting my new to me but practically brand new anyway ombre lizard cdc, we just had a photo shoot. Shop kitty thinks i'm nuts.
> 
> Will post a mod shot in the action thread and in the cdc thread in a few moments.



Very stunning MrsO!!!


----------



## MASEML

Happy Friday ladies! It's the weekend! I have a friend's birthday party tomorrow night, she is moving to Munich to be with her husband. It's a long (and crazy) story why they are living apart but they'll soon be together again. The party is in Brooklyn, I get nervous leaving Manhattan lol. 

Any one watching March Madness? I'm tied for 5th in my pool...hoping my bracket performs!! 

*fabF*, your date night in Hawaii sounds lovely!! Delicious meal from your description. Oooh, and your pineapple cocktail. Yummy. Yes, they are gone and my life is back to normal!  

*MrsO*, wow, I love your CDC! Drool! 

*Kate*, your day sounds amazing - walk on the beach, farmer's market. I need to be where you are! Trade places? I was literally sliding around on my walk home - not to self, Uggs are not snow boots.

*MrsJDS*, Definitely by subway if it's during the day, I'm not wearing heels and not running late. However, I find myself cabbing more than I like so trying to cut back. Im such a scaredy cat taking certain subway lines late after 9-10pm. Anyone who is not familiar with nyc, subways aren't scary, it's just me (I'll only take the green line after 10pm, I think it's habit and familiarity; there's no rhyme or reason). A lot of people I know are using uber, so I might give it a try tomorrow night for my trip home from Brooklyn.

 And switching topics, yes, a visit to H on Monday is well deserved! Can't wait for your reveal, any idea what you might get? 

Hello to everyone else!!


----------



## katekluet

Some roses for all you with spring snow!


----------



## katekluet

The wisteria is just beginning to open


----------



## katekluet

Lunch at our favorite place next to their fountain in the courtyard....


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> woo hoo ladies, it's here and it's GORGEOUS!
> 
> presenting my new to me but practically brand new anyway Ombre Lizard CDC, we just had a photo shoot. Shop Kitty thinks I'm nuts.
> 
> Will post a mod shot in the Action thread and in the CDC thread in a few moments.



OMG, this is stunning!  Congrats, MrsO! So glad it came in today. Are you taking it for a spin this weekend? If I see one like this, I'd definitely snap it up even if I don't ususally wear bracelets.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello, everybody, and happy first day of Spring!
> Fabfashion, you didn't miss the reveal.  I'm still waiting for one more thing.
> 
> Yesterday I went on a very interesting tour of all the murals around Philadelphia - lots of talent out there.



Hope your item arrives quickly, Madam. 

The mural tour sounds like fun. We don't have much of that where I live.


----------



## Fabfashion

Kate, thanks for the pics. I planted some new tulip bulbs last fall--curious to see when they'll pop up if the bunnies don't get to the new shoots first.

MASEML, have fun at the party tomorrow and safe travel home. If you're interested in the croc Jige, may be your SA can request a transfer/charge send from the store here? It is a stunning bag. Usually I don't care for the Jige but it looks awesome in croc.


----------



## MASEML

katekluet said:


> The wisteria is just beginning to open




Kate, thanks for sharing these flowers! Is this your garden? They are so beautiful. And, your lunch spot - love eating outdoors. 

As I look out my window now, I see a wet ground (snow melted) and roofs, cars covered in fluffy snow. It's supposed to be 50 today!


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> Kate, thanks for the pics. I planted some new tulip bulbs last fall--curious to see when they'll pop up if the bunnies don't get to the new shoots first.
> 
> MASEML, have fun at the party tomorrow and safe travel home. If you're interested in the croc Jige, may be your SA can request a transfer/charge send from the store here? It is a stunning bag. Usually I don't care for the Jige but it looks awesome in croc.



Thank you FabF. It should be fun if I don't think about transportation. Though, SO is headed up to the 110s/120s for a "Spring Equinox" party. Based on our apt, he has a longer journey.  

I will defo consider the store transfer option, but im positive it will just sit in my closet (with all my other nice bags). I have a regular jige - never once used and a few other clutches. I do enjoy looking and playing with them!


----------



## MSO13

Morning ladies! 

Is anyone getting frustrated with the Pop Ups on TPF lately? When I'm on my laptop the ads pop up but then hang and take forever to load before I can close them out.

Thanks for all the compliments on my new CDC, I am thrilled and plan to wear it today! 

I was up early, I'm trying to stick to a strict sleep schedule even though I don't have anything to do till later. I rarely have meetings on a Saturday but some folks need them so I'll be going in for an afternoon of new client meetings. 

I'm researching how to treat a small, less than 1/4" grayish spot on my HAC. I have no idea what it is or how long it's been there but I noticed it yesterday and thought it was just a drop of water/snow but after blotting it was still there. I don't have Lexol wipes so I quickly ordered them and also ordered Docride's Kit. The wipes will be here tomorrow, love Amazon's new weekend delivery schedule and I really think they'll work. I googled some other remedies and tried some soap suds that started to break it up a little but I want to wait for the wipes. I'm not panicked, I did a good job treating it with the protectant so I am surprised that something got through the treatment. I'm wondering if it was a spot of coffee as water beads right up on it. Well, nothing I can do till I get my wipes tomorrow but I feel pretty confident I'll be able to take care of it. It is on the back of the bag which is the side I carry facing out so finger's crossed.  It's amazing how much more relaxed I feel about this than the time I had wine on my Zebra shawl! 

Kate, thank you for the gorgeous photos. They reminded me that eventually it'll be spring here. The big pine tree outside my window looks like it's covered in meringue. It's going to be warm here today so it'll be a big slushy mess in a few hours. 

Maseml, have fun at your party! I hadn't really spent any time in Brooklyn at all but in the last few years have been to Greenpoint for some work related stuff and to see friends or bands. It's really nice now, reminds me a little of the old West Village. DH watches the tournament, I haven't really paid much attention but I was impressed that one of the schools has an amazing academic record and 100% of their players graduate which is pretty unheard of. Good luck with your bracket!

Hi to everyone, what are you all up to today?


----------



## dharma

Morning all! 

Kate, thank you for the flowers, it's very beautiful  where you live! And your day at the market and the beach sounds like a perfect day to me! Weights are great for at home. You'd be surprised at what 15 minutes of arm work with light weights a few times a week can do for you! 

MrsO!!!!! It's gorgeous! Congrats! There was another RGcraie size small on H.com last night! I have a feeling they will be coming in for a while now in different colors. I can't decide if I'd like black with RG or not. As much as I love black, this combo has me stumped for now. I  hope your projects are going well 

MASEML, have fun at the party! I know Brooklyn is the cool place to live right now but not having lived in NYC during it's renaissance, it still seems so out there to me. I went to visit a Brooklyn friend on the subway once and the ride was so long I felt like we went to Long Island or CT, lol. I'm sure I'd love it though if I got to know it. A lot of people that I work with live in Williamsburg.

Today is a gorgeous day with the sun shining, I can't believe our little mini storm yesterday ever happened. Going to take my girls, furry and human for a long walk. Then I need to work on my party menu for next week. A good friend has taken over cocktail duty, I think testing did me in. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Is anyone getting frustrated with the Pop Ups on TPF lately? When I'm on my laptop the ads pop up but then hang and take forever to load before I can close them out.
> 
> Thanks for all the compliments on my new CDC, I am thrilled and plan to wear it today!
> 
> I was up early, I'm trying to stick to a strict sleep schedule even though I don't have anything to do till later. I rarely have meetings on a Saturday but some folks need them so I'll be going in for an afternoon of new client meetings.
> 
> I'm researching how to treat a small, less than 1/4" grayish spot on my HAC. I have no idea what it is or how long it's been there but I noticed it yesterday and thought it was just a drop of water/snow but after blotting it was still there. I don't have Lexol wipes so I quickly ordered them and also ordered Docride's Kit. The wipes will be here tomorrow, love Amazon's new weekend delivery schedule and I really think they'll work. I googled some other remedies and tried some soap suds that started to break it up a little but I want to wait for the wipes. I'm not panicked, I did a good job treating it with the protectant so I am surprised that something got through the treatment. I'm wondering if it was a spot of coffee as water beads right up on it. Well, nothing I can do till I get my wipes tomorrow but I feel pretty confident I'll be able to take care of it. It is on the back of the bag which is the side I carry facing out so finger's crossed.  It's amazing how much more relaxed I feel about this than the time I had wine on my Zebra shawl!
> 
> Kate, thank you for the gorgeous photos. They reminded me that eventually it'll be spring here. The big pine tree outside my window looks like it's covered in meringue. It's going to be warm here today so it'll be a big slushy mess in a few hours.
> 
> Maseml, have fun at your party! I hadn't really spent any time in Brooklyn at all but in the last few years have been to Greenpoint for some work related stuff and to see friends or bands. It's really nice now, reminds me a little of the old West Village. DH watches the tournament, I haven't really paid much attention but I was impressed that one of the schools has an amazing academic record and 100% of their players graduate which is pretty unheard of. Good luck with your bracket!
> 
> Hi to everyone, what are you all up to today?



Yes, MrsO, the pops ups drive me batty. Even more troublesome is the iPad.....when a page loads, it hops a bit and if I click a thread before it "settles", I keep opening Gucci windows. I don't like Gucci  I'm sure it's my old iPad though and not necessarily TPF.
Good luck with your spot, I'm sure you will get it out or at least lessen it. I'm pretty fearless with textile cleaning and repairs but the leather care has scared me a bit.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Is anyone getting frustrated with the Pop Ups on TPF lately? When I'm on my laptop the ads pop up but then hang and take forever to load before I can close them out.
> 
> Thanks for all the compliments on my new CDC, I am thrilled and plan to wear it today!
> 
> I was up early, I'm trying to stick to a strict sleep schedule even though I don't have anything to do till later. I rarely have meetings on a Saturday but some folks need them so I'll be going in for an afternoon of new client meetings.
> 
> I'm researching how to treat a small, less than 1/4" grayish spot on my HAC. I have no idea what it is or how long it's been there but I noticed it yesterday and thought it was just a drop of water/snow but after blotting it was still there. I don't have Lexol wipes so I quickly ordered them and also ordered Docride's Kit. The wipes will be here tomorrow, love Amazon's new weekend delivery schedule and I really think they'll work. I googled some other remedies and tried some soap suds that started to break it up a little but I want to wait for the wipes. I'm not panicked, I did a good job treating it with the protectant so I am surprised that something got through the treatment. I'm wondering if it was a spot of coffee as water beads right up on it. Well, nothing I can do till I get my wipes tomorrow but I feel pretty confident I'll be able to take care of it. It is on the back of the bag which is the side I carry facing out so finger's crossed.  It's amazing how much more relaxed I feel about this than the time I had wine on my Zebra shawl!
> 
> Kate, thank you for the gorgeous photos. They reminded me that eventually it'll be spring here. The big pine tree outside my window looks like it's covered in meringue. It's going to be warm here today so it'll be a big slushy mess in a few hours.
> 
> Maseml, have fun at your party! I hadn't really spent any time in Brooklyn at all but in the last few years have been to Greenpoint for some work related stuff and to see friends or bands. It's really nice now, reminds me a little of the old West Village. DH watches the tournament, I haven't really paid much attention but I was impressed that one of the schools has an amazing academic record and 100% of their players graduate which is pretty unheard of. Good luck with your bracket!
> 
> Hi to everyone, what are you all up to today?



Happy Satuday, everyone! Stopping by for a quick hi. We're driving around the island today and then heading up to the North Shore for some shrimp truck, pie and snow cones. 

MrsO, sorry to hear about a gray spot on your HAC. While you're waiting for products, you can try asking Docride--best to post a close up photo and see if she has a suggestion. I did that a couple of times and she was able to help me. Chamonix can be tricky. G'luck!

Quick question for those with CDCs. How did you choose your first one regarding color? Is it a neutral like black/brown to go with everything? Or a color to match one of your bags? I may take the plunge one day but not sure what color to pick. 

Have an amazing day, ladies!


----------



## Mindi B

Totally hating on the pop-ups, MrsO, especially the LOUD Gucci video.  And dharma, the same thing happens with my iPad.  That last little screen lurch before it stabilizes keeps me clicking on the dang Bloomies ad by mistake.  A lot.  
Seems to me that annoying potential consumers is counterproductive, but maybe anything that puts a brand name in front of our eyes is considered ultimately beneficial.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Satuday, everyone! Stopping by for a quick hi. We're driving around the island today and then heading up to the North Shore for some shrimp truck, pie and snow cones.
> 
> MrsO, sorry to hear about a gray spot on your HAC. While you're waiting for products, you can try asking Docride--best to post a close up photo and see if she has a suggestion. I did that a couple of times and she was able to help me. Chamonix can be tricky. G'luck!
> 
> Quick question for those with CDCs. How did you choose your first one regarding color? Is it a neutral like black/brown to go with everything? Or a color to match one of your bags? I may take the plunge one day but not sure what color to pick.
> 
> Have an amazing day, ladies!



Hi Fab! I'm going to wait to see how I do following Docride's previous suggestions before posting a photo but I will definitely seek help if the wipes don't work. I also ordered several colors of matching polish as a last resort to conceal it but they won't be in till later in the week. 

To answer your super fun question about CDCs, I wear a ton of black and usually wear white gold or silver though H has gotten me to really appreciate yellow gold. Because of that I wanted a black with PHW for my first one. I got my very dark Marine Gator which works for both Navy and Black so I was thrilled. I never thought I would want a color but I love my Rouge H Gator PHW and wear that regularly. Since you're not sure you'll wear it a lot, I might go with a more neutral color like a red for you, don't you wear a lot of red and orange? I don't know if it needs to match your bags but they might be good indicators of the colors you like. I think you have BI too, there's Colvert, Sapphire and BI CDCs. I don't think I would ever wear a true color like a Jaipur or Feu myself but I probably have the most neutral CDC wish list ever. I want every gray, black, brown, white/cream and navy in both hardware colors someday with a single Rouge H as my wild card  

Definitely let us know if you get one! Have a great time on North Shore!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies! Hope that everyone is enjoying the first day of Spring.

Very busy here at the cafe, I have had lots to catch up on with all of you. 

kate, hope that you enjoyed your walk by the ocean today. That sounds so lovely, only two more weeks to go before I leave the snowy North East. I'm ready for warm weather. 

MASEML, congrats about March Madness, that's amazing that you follow it so closely. I am cheering on the Wildcats and they are playing tonight. Go Nova!!

Dharma, will have to check out those Physique 57 DVDs, I have heard of the classes in NYC and everyone raves about them. This would be a great addition to my work-out at home routine.

FabF, sounds like you are having a wonderful time on vacation. As far as CDCs, I would either get a neutral or one that coordinates with a bag. You can't go wrong in either direction. 

MrsJDS, enjoy your hockey game tonight! Loved your comment about Sponge Bob and not getting those 2 hours back, lol. At least you know that your DS enjoyed it. 

MrsO, congrats again on your new CDC, she's a beauty. Hope that you were out today in this good weather. Finally.

Mindi, I agree with you about the LOUD Gucci pop-up ads. Talk about negative reinforcement! I can't hit the close button fast enough. 

xiangxiang, miss you, girlfriend!

Okay, that's it for me as I am on my iPhone and must get back to friends and family!


----------



## Jadeite

Hi ladies . Just a quick pop in as I'm at the airport waiting for a flight. Hope all has been well and I haven't kept up with tpf at all.

MrsO congrats on the Lizzie CDC! 

Kate, lovely pic of the flowers I would soooo love for spring to come soon.

Fab, your CDC question. It's funny mine... I don't know anything about CDC when I first bought mine....actually now that I think of it I for the heck of me cannot remember which was my first CDC. Gawd. 

Sorry ladies for not keeping up with cafe speak for awhile. Last 3 months since moving to a new country has passed in a blur for me... Nothing is quite like the life I was used to. And too tired to get on tpf too. Cold makes me lethargic I think.


----------



## biscuit1

Jadeite, miss you much. Hope you are ok other than cold. How much longer will you be working at current location  ?


----------



## MSO13

Jadeite said:


> Hi ladies . Just a quick pop in as I'm at the airport waiting for a flight. Hope all has been well and I haven't kept up with tpf at all.
> 
> MrsO congrats on the Lizzie CDC!
> 
> Kate, lovely pic of the flowers I would soooo love for spring to come soon.
> 
> Fab, your CDC question. It's funny mine... I don't know anything about CDC when I first bought mine....actually now that I think of it I for the heck of me cannot remember which was my first CDC. Gawd.
> 
> Sorry ladies for not keeping up with cafe speak for awhile. Last 3 months since moving to a new country has passed in a blur for me... Nothing is quite like the life I was used to. And too tired to get on tpf too. Cold makes me lethargic I think.



Hi Jadeite!  
Nice to see you, sorry to hear you're finding your new country so cold still! Is Spring on it's way sometime soon? I'm sure it's a big adjustment and perhaps warmer temperatures will help you settle in soon!


----------



## MSO13

Evening all,

Whew, I had a long afternoon of meetings but it was gorgeous weather when I left the office. I picked up Italian for a takeout dinner for us, DH was deep in basketball watching mode and there's no way he'd go out. He did manage to clean the house top to bottom though which was a delight to come home to. He deserved a great dinner! 

Dharma, tomorrow I'm returning those Dries pants. They're not a great fit at the hip for me and don't allow me to slouch the waist the way I would like and they didn't have any larger sizes left. I tried them with a loose turtleneck and a comfy tee and they're not doing it for me. Such a shame, I do love them very much. I waited too long for return so it'll be an exchange for something else and I don't think I'll order the pants from elsewhere. One of the SAs mentioned some new Rick Owens I might like and they had a denim boiler suit I loved so maybe I'll try that instead. 

I am catching up on some social media and class work and watching The Jinx, did anyone watch it? It's been all over the news so I thought I'd watch. 

Hope everyone had a lovely Saturday!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Hi ladies . Just a quick pop in as I'm at the airport waiting for a flight. Hope all has been well and I haven't kept up with tpf at all.
> 
> MrsO congrats on the Lizzie CDC!
> 
> Kate, lovely pic of the flowers I would soooo love for spring to come soon.
> 
> Fab, your CDC question. It's funny mine... I don't know anything about CDC when I first bought mine....actually now that I think of it I for the heck of me cannot remember which was my first CDC. Gawd.
> 
> Sorry ladies for not keeping up with cafe speak for awhile. Last 3 months since moving to a new country has passed in a blur for me... Nothing is quite like the life I was used to. And too tired to get on tpf too. Cold makes me lethargic I think.



Hi Jadeite, so glad to see you at the cafe. Hope you're off to somewhere interesting and hopefully warmer. When's your next trip home? Very funny about your CDCs--you must have quite a few. Slippery slope indeed. 

MrsO and Vigee, I was thinking that a red or very dark gray/brown may go well with most of my bags and clothing. One in a red croc would be amazing. Hehe. I better double check with my SA here what my size is--just in case. 

Trip to North Shore was fun but all the sun makes me so tired. The views were amazing and the coconut shrimps and freshly grilled fish tasted that much more delicious when eaten at a picnic table outdoors. If anyone ever visits, a stop at Ted's Bakery for a chocolate haupia (coconut) cream pie is TDF.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HI ladies and happy Sunday!

What is everyone up to today? I am planning on  a lazy day now that a few errands are out of the way. Tomorrow I am up in NYC for the afternoon so I am taking it easy today. The sun is out but it's still cold and the meteorologists said on the news that it is typically 10-15 F warmer. Waiting for that warm weather to happen ~ hopefully we will have a Spring and not go straight to a 90 F hot and humid Summer. 

*MrsO*, how was the hockey game last night? They usually are pretty action-packed games and very aggressive. Did you have fun?

*FabF*, love the North Shore in Hawaii and your meal sounded delicious. Nothing better than eating outside in fabulous weather. 

*Jadeite*, so great to see you at the cafe again. I can only imagine how exhausted you are these days. Time passes by so fast that hopefully you will be back at home soon. I am sure that your company appreciates your dedication. 

*dharma*, I think that *kate* or you recommended the Physique 57 dvds ~ I just bought the 57 minute workout dvd and fit-ball. Now, all I need are 10 lb. weights and my home gym will be started.  

*MrsO*, so sorry to hear about the grey mark on your HAC. Hopefully, it will come off using one of docride's methods. Let us know what happens with it. 

*MASEML*, how did your basketball teams do yesterday? The Wildcats lost last night, so I am not happy about that at all. Don't know enough about March Madness to understand the impact that will have for Nova. Does this mean that they are out completely? Also, Hope that you had fun at your party in Brooklyn. 

Hi to *Mindi*, *biscuit*, *xiangxiang*, *etoile* and* MadamB*.


----------



## MASEML

Happy Sunday ladies! It's a nice sunny Spring day here! I went out last night wearing a midcalf skirt and strappy pumps - I wasn't cold, yay. Yes, so Williamsburg is where the dinner party was - that area is v hipster; I don't think I fit in. So my journey there - took forever bc the only train that gets you there was grounded for 20 minutes, and the uber ride home was the almost the same cost as taking a cab from JFK (so much traffic getting back into the city, even at midnight). 

What are you ladies doing today? 

Hello to Vigee, MrsO, Kate, dharma, Xiangxiang, MrsJDS, FabF, and all!


----------



## MASEML

*Vigee* I had Villanova in the finals . I'm still tied for 2nd in my pool but I'm assuming a lot of people chose them too? My only saving grace is UK, I chose and need them to win the tournament!! 

How are you doing after Nova's loss? Do you have a bracket? 

Someone told me that work is the most unproductive during March Madness (anyone in HR, cover your ears!)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> *Vigee* I had Villanova in the finals . I'm still tied for 2nd in my pool but I'm assuming a lot of people chose them too? My only saving grace is UK, I chose and need them to win the tournament!!
> 
> How are you doing after Nova's loss? Do you have a bracket?
> 
> Someone told me that work is the most unproductive during March Madness (anyone in HR, cover your ears!)



*MASEML*, does this mean that Nova is out COMPLETELY???
Need to study-up on the brackets and MM in general, lol.


----------



## dharma

Good morning everyone! I'm going to try  short posts with quotes this morning because I can't keep up! It's a sunny but cold day here today. Against my own advice to everyone here, I tried a spin class this morning with DD. It was like an episode of I Love Lucy, I got my shoe stuck in the bike and had to remove my shoe just to get off, my DD could not adjust her bike to a comfortable level and let's say it was not very easy to stand and ride without bumping parts that shouldn't be bumped outside of  Fifty Shades of Grey and we just cracked up the whole time. And it was a hot bed of mersa in there. yuck. Good thing we were in the back. So I resort to my previous advice, working out at home is AMAZING!

FabF, your north shore dinner had me at Hello. I was right there with you, enjoying that shrimp in my mind! If you are going the CDC route, pick a color you like! It's all so personal. Like MrsO, I am a neutral girl but that hasn't stopped me from getting neutrals in every combo imaginable, yet I wear and love all of them to pieces. You are definitely a size small unless that's too big, there is no XS. I wear an XS in Kelly double tour and wear the S CdC on the tightest slot and it's perfect, sits without twirling and not tight and claustrophobic. For reference, if you wear KDog in small and it twirls as it does on me, the tightest hole on a CDC will not do that. 



Fabfashion said:


> Happy Satuday, everyone! Stopping by for a quick hi. We're driving around the island today and then heading up to the North Shore for some shrimp truck, pie and snow cones.
> 
> MrsO, sorry to hear about a gray spot on your HAC. While you're waiting for products, you can try asking Docride--best to post a close up photo and see if she has a suggestion. I did that a couple of times and she was able to help me. Chamonix can be tricky. G'luck!
> 
> Quick question for those with CDCs. How did you choose your first one regarding color? Is it a neutral like black/brown to go with everything? Or a color to match one of your bags? I may take the plunge one day but not sure what color to pick.
> 
> Have an amazing day, ladies!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies and happy sunday!  


*Kate* - thanks for sharing the pics of the roses and wisteria.  We got a bit of a deep freeze last night and today and your flowers are a welcome sight!


*Vigee* - have fun running errands in the city tomorrow!  Will you be doing any fun shopping as part of errand running?  The hockey game was a lot of fun.  We go watch the farm team play as our NHL team (apparently) really, really sucks and our ticket prices are I think the highest in the league.  We also like to sit rinkside and, setting aside the fact that it is very hard to get those tickets in the first place, the thought of paying a ton of money to watch a bad team play and lose is unappealing to me.  So we have started watching the farm team play and it makes for a great night out.  Our Friday tickets were rinkside behind the net, next to the guy who presses the goal button (I was surprised that it was done manually), and he gifted DS a souvenir puck.  So all good fun!


*MASEML* - I never got into b-ball, so March Madness is admittedly lost on me.  Maybe you should give me a primer so I have something to talk about around my new water cooler next week, hahaha!  My first Uber experience was last December when I attended Art Basel Miami and with the crazy surcharges during that time period, I think we paid something outrageous to get from where we were back to the hotel.  Having said that, I'm a huge fan of Uber now.


*Jadeite* - it is great to see you in the café again.  You sound tired!  Are you going home to rest for a bit?  Or are you travelling on business?


*Dharma* - I am going to check out the Physique 57 cds too!  Someone was asking about weights.  I bought my weights from Walmart in fact.  It's a good place to buy them and you can have them shipped to you.  If I'm in a pinch for time, I do pushups (4 sets of 15), tricep dips, planks and crunches.  I especially find pushups (whether done from the knees or feet) are an amazing upper body workout.


*FabF* - love your culinary stories!  The coconut pie sounds amazing!!!  The north shore is so beautiful.  I have only been once and I would love to go again.  On the CDC question, my first one was black with PHW.  For me this was a no-brainer.  My second one was black with GHW.  At first I was hesitant: my SA received one in and asked me if I wanted it.  I wasn't sure if I would need another black.  But it turns out that I wear this a lot!  Depends on which clutch or purse I carry, I will match the hardware of the clutch/bag to my CDC.  But I don't necessarily recommend everyone to get the same colour in different hardwares; I just happen to wear a ton of black.


----------



## Suncatcher

*Dharma* - while I agree with you that working out at home is amazing, I'm glad to hear you tried the spin class!  Sometimes variety is the spice of life!


*MrsO* - good luck getting the stain out.   Let us know how you fare.  I ordered a spa kit from Docride and I hope I get it this week!


Hi to everyone else!


----------



## dharma

Jadeite said:


> Hi ladies . Just a quick pop in as I'm at the airport waiting for a flight. Hope all has been well and I haven't kept up with tpf at all.
> 
> MrsO congrats on the Lizzie CDC!
> 
> Kate, lovely pic of the flowers I would soooo love for spring to come soon.
> 
> Fab, your CDC question. It's funny mine... I don't know anything about CDC when I first bought mine....actually now that I think of it I for the heck of me cannot remember which was my first CDC. Gawd.
> 
> Sorry ladies for not keeping up with cafe speak for awhile. Last 3 months since moving to a new country has passed in a blur for me... Nothing is quite like the life I was used to. And too tired to get on tpf too. Cold makes me lethargic I think.



Hi jadeite! It must be tough adjusting to a new country, I hope it will be easier to settle in once the weather shifts. Have a safe flight!



MrsOwen3 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Whew, I had a long afternoon of meetings but it was gorgeous weather when I left the office. I picked up Italian for a takeout dinner for us, DH was deep in basketball watching mode and there's no way he'd go out. He did manage to clean the house top to bottom though which was a delight to come home to. He deserved a great dinner!
> 
> Dharma, tomorrow I'm returning those Dries pants. They're not a great fit at the hip for me and don't allow me to slouch the waist the way I would like and they didn't have any larger sizes left. I tried them with a loose turtleneck and a comfy tee and they're not doing it for me. Such a shame, I do love them very much. I waited too long for return so it'll be an exchange for something else and I don't think I'll order the pants from elsewhere. One of the SAs mentioned some new Rick Owens I might like and they had a denim boiler suit I loved so maybe I'll try that instead.
> 
> I am catching up on some social media and class work and watching The Jinx, did anyone watch it? It's been all over the news so I thought I'd watch.
> 
> Hope everyone had a lovely Saturday!!


Your DH is so sweet! If my DH did that I'd worry about his mental state!
Aww, sorry the pants didn't work out. They are tough proportionally. If you really love them and think the next size might work, stalk Barneys.com. They have a few fabrications and plenty of sizes left and I'll bet they'll get marked down at sale time. I feel like I should have waited too. I'm going to adjust the rise seam so the crotch length is slightly above my knee instead of below, it works better for our height. If you go up a size for the hip, you will definitely have to alter that. Sounds like a lot of trouble but if they end up on sale it could be worth it. You are handy, I can talk you through the alteration if you like, just PM me.
Ah Rick, my second DH.  love him but need to chop off at least a foot of what ever I buy......a sin.


----------



## dharma

Vigee, and MrsJDS, it's so great that you ordered the DvDs! My favs are the 57 minute volume 2, the 30 minute advanced, legs, and arms/abs. The 57 volume 1 is very good too, I found it less challenging after a while but when I go back to it after not using it awhile, it gets tough again. It's all about posture and form on these, you can't get the legs to shake unless you keep good form. Make sure your chair is heavy enough to stand a little pulling, I put my weights on the seat until DH bought me a ballet bar.
MrsJDs, I think Kate was going to get the weights, I agree with all that you've said about push-ups, etc.......sometimes the best excercises are the basics

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Mindi B

Jadeite, what you are doing is so, well, big--off in a new country, on your own, no family, no dogs, unfamiliar climate and culture, new job--and I so admire you for taking it on.  I hope in retrospect this will be a valuable growth experience, professionally and personally, but I have to think it's often just really tough.  Hugs!


----------



## Millicat

Hi all 

I hope everyone's in good health and fighting fit, :hugs

All's well at this end, i'm busy but happy 

I see the techy issues are still unresolved, i'm at a loss to it all, I really am :


----------



## Suncatcher

dharma said:


> Hi jadeite! It must be tough adjusting to a new country, I hope it will be easier to settle in once the weather shifts. Have a safe flight!
> 
> 
> Your DH is so sweet! If my DH did that I'd worry about his mental state!
> Aww, sorry the pants didn't work out. They are tough proportionally. If you really love them and think the next size might work, stalk Barneys.com. They have a few fabrications and plenty of sizes left and I'll bet they'll get marked down at sale time. I feel like I should have waited too. I'm going to adjust the rise seam so the crotch length is slightly above my knee instead of below, it works better for our height. If you go up a size for the hip, you will definitely have to alter that. Sounds like a lot of trouble but if they end up on sale it could be worth it. You are handy, I can talk you through the alteration if you like, just PM me.
> *Ah Rick, my second DH.  love him but need to chop off at least a foot of what ever I buy......a sin*.


 

I have the same issue with Rick Owens!  As a result, I can't wear his clothes.


Someone commented on the pop up ads.  I agree: so ANNOYING!


*Dharma/MrsO* - all this talk about Dries pants and now I must check out what you are talking about, if only by looking online.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> I have the same issue with Rick Owens!  As a result, I can't wear his clothes.
> 
> 
> Someone commented on the pop up ads.  I agree: so ANNOYING!
> 
> 
> *Dharma/MrsO* - all this talk about Dries pants and now I must check out what you are talking about, if only by looking online.



*MrsJDS*, *dharma* posted a pic of the Dries pants but it was ages ago. If I remember correctly they wrap over around the waist.
 Can't wear them, I would like ginormous! 

*Mill*i, so glad to see you here at the cafe and sorry that the tech issues are not resolved yet.


----------



## Millicat

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, *dharma* posted a pic of the Dries pants but it was ages ago. If I remember correctly they wrap over around the waist.
> Can't wear them, I would like ginormous!
> 
> *Mill*i, so glad to see you here at the cafe and sorry that the tech issues are not resolved yet.



Hi Vigee, how are you lovely ?   
Arrrgh, 5 months and still it's not resolved       :censor:


----------



## Suncatcher

Millicat said:


> Hi all
> 
> I hope everyone's in good health and fighting fit, :hugs
> 
> All's well at this end, i'm busy but happy
> 
> I see the techy issues are still unresolved, i'm at a loss to it all, I really am :


 I love your emoticons!  I can't use them when I'm on my PC computer!


----------



## Fabfashion

Millicat said:


> Hi all
> 
> I hope everyone's in good health and fighting fit, :hugs
> 
> All's well at this end, i'm busy but happy
> 
> I see the techy issues are still unresolved, i'm at a loss to it all, I really am :



Hi Millicat!  So nice to see you. Sorry to hear you're still experiencing tech issues. How frustrating! Glad to hear all's well. Hope it gets resolved soon and we see you here more often.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Millicat said:


> Hi Vigee, how are you lovely ?
> Arrrgh, 5 months and still it's not resolved       :censor:



*Milli,* I am doing quite well and on the East Coast for another 2 weeks. It truly is winter here, although the sun is shining today. 

Have you bought any vintage jewelry lately? I seem to remember that you added a few new pieces to your collection a few months ago. 
Has anything caught your eye recently? Love your antique bling, so beautiful!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Sunday, ladies! Off to the beach as soon as DDs get up. They're better adjusted to the time change than I do. We've been taking them to the pool last week but they got a taste of the real waves yesterday so we're hitting the beach in front of the hotel this morning. It's a lot calmer than the North Shore. 

I'm stopping by the Ala Moana mall this afternoon while DH puts DDs down for a nap. I'm picking up my Breloque that has come in at H then go look for SS shoes. I haven't had any luck finding any shoes on this trip. It could be that they mostly look like what I already have.   I did manage to find 2 more pairs of skinnies the other day. A black with dark green sheen JBrand pair (it's one of those high tech fabric, I have another similar pair and they're pretty neat) and super dark marroon Rag & Bone. 

We're going to a luau right at the hotel this evening. It shoud be really fun for the kids with all the hula dancing and fire breathing. 

MASEML, you gave me hope that it maybe warm(er) when we get back with your outfit story. 

Vigee, MrsJDS, Dharma and Kate, I'll mentally exercise by following your exercise stories. I'm just too lazy to physically do much myself but love hearing about it. 

MrsO, neither Dries or Owen pants will fit me. It'd look like I borrow my dad's PJs. Lol. 

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## katekluet

Well the Physique 57 videos are on their way to me and the hand weights have been moved into the house from the garage...looking forward to trying these! Thanks for the info and the encouragement.
Vigee, do you have any fun shopping planned while in the city tomorrow?
MrsO,  hoping the mystery spot is coming out
Dharma, you had me laughing with your description of the spin class! Lucy and Ethel, indeed! Keep us posted on your party menu
MrsJDS! That was so great that they gave your DS the puck...bet he was thrilled.
FabF, congrats on the breloque and some new clothing finds...the food sounds sooo good, I love coconut cream pie and a chocolate version sounds even better.fun activities for all four of you,too. 
Jadeite, I was thinking of you yesterday and there you were posting.....hope all going OK, sounds like quite a change and very demanding weather.....maybe one of your yoga retreats soon?


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

*Millicat*, sorry you're still having technical issues! What a bummer!

Did you guys hear that loud sigh of relief from the NE US? The Lexol wipes worked the stain! I am learning patience as I learn leather care. I followed the package instructions and now am letting it dry after wiping off the cleanser with a lightly damp cloth. I think I need one more pass with the Lexol as I was being very gentle and then I'll do the Blackrock and Obenaufs again on the back panel. I should be carrying Ms M again by the middle of this week, phew  (there's no emoji that conveys "relieved")

We had an early morning, we taped a short interview for a promo video on a local animal rescue we support and talked about cat adoption and rescue work. Two of our cats sat in between us in a rare moment of cooperation. It was a little much for an early Sunday morning, full lights and mics in our kitchen and more makeup than I usually wear let alone at 9AM but it's a great cause and they're announcing a big grant they received. 

I went and returned those Dries pants, *Dharma*-good call on stalking Barney's. I've got them bookmarked in my shopping tab and will periodically check in to see if they go on sale. I am pretty handy with a needle and thread. I used to make my own knitwear dresses but I'm not a great tailor. I tend to leave alterations to the pros. Before I started my business, I used to daydream about doing Project Runway and becoming a designer.  I got a few new basic pieces and still have a credit leftover. I tried on some amazing new Yohji Yamamoto pieces but I had no use for them.  

*Fab,* have so much fun at the luau! I've always wanted to go to one. Did you get a CDC when you picked up your charm? Anything else hitch a ride home with you?

Hi Vigee, MrsJDS, Maseml, Mindi, Madam B, Biscuit, Kate, Etoile, Xiangxiang and Jadeite!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> *Millicat*, sorry you're still having technical issues! What a bummer!
> 
> Did you guys hear that loud sigh of relief from the NE US? The Lexol wipes worked the stain! I am learning patience as I learn leather care. I followed the package instructions and now am letting it dry after wiping off the cleanser with a lightly damp cloth. I think I need one more pass with the Lexol as I was being very gentle and then I'll do the Blackrock and Obenaufs again on the back panel. I should be carrying Ms M again by the middle of this week, phew  (there's no emoji that conveys "relieved")
> 
> We had an early morning, we taped a short interview for a promo video on a local animal rescue we support and talked about cat adoption and rescue work. Two of our cats sat in between us in a rare moment of cooperation. It was a little much for an early Sunday morning, full lights and mics in our kitchen and more makeup than I usually wear let alone at 9AM but it's a great cause and they're announcing a big grant they received.
> 
> I went and returned those Dries pants, *Dharma*-good call on stalking Barney's. I've got them bookmarked in my shopping tab and will periodically check in to see if they go on sale. I am pretty handy with a needle and thread. I used to make my own knitwear dresses but I'm not a great tailor. I tend to leave alterations to the pros. Before I started my business, I used to daydream about doing Project Runway and becoming a designer.  I got a few new basic pieces and still have a credit leftover. I tried on some amazing new Yohji Yamamoto pieces but I had no use for them.
> 
> *Fab,* have so much fun at the luau! I've always wanted to go to one. Did you get a CDC when you picked up your charm? Anything else hitch a ride home with you?
> 
> Hi Vigee, MrsJDS, Maseml, Mindi, Madam B, Biscuit, Kate, Etoile, Xiangxiang and Jadeite!



Hi MrsO, so happy with my Breloque. Was offered a B35 in blue jean Togo PHW. Didn't make my heart sing plus I already have a blue Izmir which I love. A little sad to be leaving it behind though but found a little something which I'll go back for it tomorrow and hopefully they may have another shipment.


----------



## etoupebirkin

A question for you ladies. I saw a Porsche Macan in my office parking lot. It is the most beautiful SUV I've ever seen. So I did some research on new cars and narrowed it down to two. It's just my husband and me. My kids are grown. DH is willing to buy me either car for my birthday. 

We will do a driving vacation in the fall instead of a European vacation with a visit to VCA and Hermes. I currently drive a Lexus 400H. Take the $ we save and put it towards a new car. W

So Macan S or Audi Q5 (V6) version?

*Macan Pluses
*Gorgeous
Probably really fun to drive
There's something to be said about getting behind the wheel of a Porshe

*Macan Minuses
*Cost (About 15-20K more) No negotiation on price. It's going to cost $70K
Really attention grabbing (Will I get carjacked)
Have to order it and buy it without driving it (I test drove a Cayenne for reference)
Smaller -- trunk size
Will it be too much car for me
Speeding tickets
Insurance
Worse mileage

*Audi Pluses
*It's beautiful
It has everything I could ever want, including a mobile hot spot that 8 devices can connect to--great for long trips. Fully loaded the car maxes out at $54K.
It's under the radar--at least when compared to the Porsche
It has great power
Get's great gas mileage, too

*Audi Minuses
*It's not a Porshe
It's a quieter beauty

So ladies, Porcshe or Audi?


----------



## MASEML

Popping in quickly to say have a great first day MrsJDS!! Let us know how your day went and tell us what you purchased from H as a gift for your hard work and achievement!


----------



## MASEML

Etoupe- I love audi's. Porsche's are nice cars too but like you said, flashy. 

Both brands are owned by Volkswagen so you can't go wrong with a German parent company.


----------



## biscuit1

Etoupe, Audi gets my vote .  Porsche service and parts will be more expensive. Look at Edmunds.com when you have a chance. They have a true cost to own section .


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Monday ladies!

EB, I am going to vote for the Porsche Macan Turbo. It's beautiful, fast and a SUV - that meets all my requirements. I think that it has the cool factor and is not flashy. My wheels are a fully loaded BMW i5 and I love it.

dharma, my new exercise dvd, fit ball and dumbbell will be delivered tomorrow. We have a guest suite on the third floor that is rarely used and I am using it as my mini gym. Love that so many ladies are exercising at home. This gives me encouragement to try it instead of my local fitness center, which can be a little bit of a scene.

FabF, so glad that you love your new charm! I would have passed on bleu jean too, since I am twins with you on BI. That BI color really fulfills all my needs for blue and I love the changeant quality of it.

MrsO, yes, I heard your screams of joy yesterday. Very happy that you got that darn spot out of your HAC. Wish there was an emoji for sigh of relief.

MrsJDS, today is the first day of your new job. Exciting stuff, I always remember my first day at a new office. It takes me a few days/weeks to adjust and I always have many procedural questions. What did you buy at H as a celebratory gift?

Hi to biscuit, Mindi, MadamB, xiangxiang, kate, etoile  and MASEML.

Am on my way to the big apple and the drive, even though I am a passenger always exhausts me by the end of the day. It's a beautiful day - sunny and cold - to be on the road. No shopping for me today, I have a few appointments that will keep me busy.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all,

I have a busy afternoon as I was at a doc's appt this morning.

*MrsJDS, *hope you have a wonderful first day at your new job!

As for my spot, putting Blackrock's on it darkened it in a scary way so I quickly wiped it off and posted in Docride's thread for advice. The photo I posted is while it's still damp with product, this morning it's much much lighter. Looks more like a shadow. I'm not going for perfection but I want to make sure the leather is protected so I'll let you guys know what Docride says. Regardless, it's much better than the ugly grey stain!

Have a great day all!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mrs.O, Just saw your post and picture. I hope everything works out.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> A question for you ladies. I saw a Porsche Macan in my office parking lot. It is the most beautiful SUV I've ever seen. So I did some research on new cars and narrowed it down to two. It's just my husband and me. My kids are grown. DH is willing to buy me either car for my birthday.
> 
> We will do a driving vacation in the fall instead of a European vacation with a visit to VCA and Hermes. I currently drive a Lexus 400H. Take the $ we save and put it towards a new car. W
> 
> So Macan S or Audi Q5 (V6) version?
> 
> *Macan Pluses
> *Gorgeous
> Probably really fun to drive
> There's something to be said about getting behind the wheel of a Porshe
> 
> *Macan Minuses
> *Cost (About 15-20K more) No negotiation on price. It's going to cost $70K
> Really attention grabbing (Will I get carjacked)
> Have to order it and buy it without driving it (I test drove a Cayenne for reference)
> Smaller -- trunk size
> Will it be too much car for me
> Speeding tickets
> Insurance
> Worse mileage
> 
> *Audi Pluses
> *It's beautiful
> It has everything I could ever want, including a mobile hot spot that 8 devices can connect to--great for long trips. Fully loaded the car maxes out at $54K.
> It's under the radar--at least when compared to the Porsche
> It has great power
> Get's great gas mileage, too
> 
> *Audi Minuses
> *It's not a Porshe
> It's a quieter beauty
> 
> So ladies, Porcshe or Audi?



Hi EB. We have a Cayenne as an everyday family SUV. Last month when we were at the service centre, I asked our Service Mgr about the Macan and he said it's lower to the ground and nice to drive. However, he wouldn't recommend it for driving in the city like Toronto with small streets because it's harder to maneuver than the Cayenne. The Cayenne is higher so you can see things better. Also, because the Macan sits lower on the ground the ride is bumpier in the city full of potholes/construction like ours. However, if you live in a place where the roads are more spacious and not so full of potholes, it would be a nice ride as it's more sporty. If you don't have young kids, I'd think the Macan would be fun to drive. 

My commute into the city is 1-1.5 hours each way depending on traffic. The Cayenne is a very comfy ride. We drove to Massachusetts twice and I sat in the back with the kiddies comfortably. Don't know how much service costs are for an Audi. We used to have a BMW sedan and DH said the service cost for Porsche is comparable to BMW. Plus our service manager would get us a free rental if we need to leave the car there. 

I don't know much about Audii other than it's a very nice looking car. When we were shopping for an SUV, I was interested in BMW X5. Surprisingly when I added all the options, it turned out to be more expensive than a Cayenne as most features came standard. 

I don't find the Cayenne to be flashy. Most times, people don't know what make my SUV is compared to the more recognizable MB or BMW. They sometimes did a double take trying to figure out what make it is I supposed. I'd definitely buy another Porsche if we're in a market for an SUV. 

Now if only they'd make a nice looking sedan. Their Panamera is not my cup of tea. G'luck deciding!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Monday, everyone! It's our last 3 days here. Can't believe how fast time flies. I think I'm going to book a little longer next time. 

Luau was fun last night. DDs loved the final act with 4 warriors doing the fire dance. 

We're off to lunch at this Thai restaurant we frequent whenever we're here a little later then need to pick up souvenir-ish things like chocolate Mac nuts, kona coffee, pineapple pancake mix and coconut syrup. 

MrsJDS how was your first day and which H item did you celebrate it with?

MrsO, hope Docride can help you with the gray spot.

Vigee, glad to hear you'd do the same with BJ. I love BI and it's great all year round. After getting BI, I no longer pine for BE and having a BE wallet is satisfying enough for me. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, everyone! It's our last 3 days here. Can't believe how fast time flies. I think I'm going to book a little longer next time.
> 
> 
> 
> Luau was fun last night. DDs loved the final act with 4 warriors doing the fire dance.
> 
> 
> 
> We're off to lunch at this Thai restaurant we frequent whenever we're here a little later then need to pick up souvenir-ish things like chocolate Mac nuts, kona coffee, pineapple pancake mix and coconut syrup.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsJDS how was your first day and which H item did you celebrate it with?
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO, hope Docride can help you with the gray spot.
> 
> 
> 
> Vigee, glad to hear you'd do the same with BJ. I love BI and it's great all year round. After getting BI, I no longer pine for BE and having a BE wallet is satisfying enough for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!




FabF, can't believe that it is 3 days and counting down until you leave Hawaii. Time flies, doesn't it? Souvenir hunting usually takes more time for me than making a decision about an H bag. Everyone has to get the RIGHT gift! 

Loved your analysis of the Porsche vs the Audi SUV. It's great that you speak with first-hand experience about the Porsche. Also, I drive the BMW X5 not an i5, shows how much I know about cars. Must have been having a blond moment there during my previous post. 

MrsO, hope docride can help you with the grey spot/shadow on your HAC. I wonder if she will suggest using a pink eraser gently on it? Please let us all know the result of your question. 

On our way down to Wall Street to pick up DH and then home. Bye, NYC!


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> FabF, can't believe that it is 3 days and counting down until you leave Hawaii. Time flies, doesn't it? Souvenir hunting usually takes more time for me than making a decision about an H bag. Everyone has to get the RIGHT gift!
> 
> Loved your analysis of the Porsche vs the Audi SUV. It's great that you speak with first-hand experience about the Porsche. Also, I drive the BMW X5 not an i5, shows how much I know about cars. Must have been having a blond moment there during my previous post.
> 
> MrsO, hope docride can help you with the grey spot/shadow on your HAC. I wonder if she will suggest using a pink eraser gently on it? Please let us all know the result of your question.
> 
> On our way down to Wall Street to pick up DH and then home. Bye, NYC!



Vigee, no quick visit to H Wall Street?! It's right there! 

I get an allergic reaction when I hear Wall Street, spent the bulk of my career working on that street! But I do love H Wall Street so that makes everything  better.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  What a busy first day at work!  Orientation on an epic level, and it is still ongoing!  I was fully exhausted by the end of the day so I decided to skip a visit to Hermes.  I did, however, speak to my SA who gave me a good idea of what to get for my small celebratory gift for myself so I plan to go tomorrow if I have the energy to!  (I told DH that a good sign of my exhaustion was that I turned down a chance to hang out at H LOL!)  Having said that, I was so happy to be at my new job today.  I think I will really enjoy it.  Thanks for all of your warm wishes.  I hope to do a private reveal tomorrow (ie only on this thread!) if I can drop by the orange boutique on the way home


----------



## Suncatcher

Etoupebirkin - we are a Porsche family.  DH has owned the cayman, which he then sold for a 911 cab, which he then sold for a Cayenne two years ago.  You may have missed my recent post where I told the story of my DH going to Porsche to get a lightbulb changed and ended up walking out with a new 911 GT cab.  So come April we (he) will have two Porsches hence my vote for the Porsche.  The Cayenne is a luxury SUV and quite large.  We use our Cayenne for big road trips as it can seat 5 pretty comfortably.  If the Macan is anything like the Cayenne you will love it.  I drive a Mercedes GLK which is a fantastic city SUV and I believe the Macan falls in the same size category as the GLK.  You will find the Macan nimble to drive and fantastic for city driving (assuming you live in one) and perfect for you and your DH.  Having said that, Audis are fantastic cars too.  Can't go wrong with an Audi!

ETA: when I bought my GLK the Audi Q3 had just come out but there was a 5 month wait and I could not wait for it (I would have seriously consdired getting it).  Today I would get the Macan if I did not have the GLK ...


----------



## Suncatcher

FabF - I just love your culinary reports.  I just salivate when I read about what you are eating.  Yum!  Good for you to exercise discipline on buying purses that are offered to you.  I have turned down a few bags and while hard in the moment, I have never regretted doing so.  Having said that, I am crossing my fingers that you might be surprised in the last few days!  Enjoy the last 3 days of your trip!


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsO - I saw your pic in the docride post ...  I hope you can get the stain out.  Fingers crossed!  Your bag is so lovely you got me stalking HACs on the internet LOL.  But unless I can try one on IRL I won't have the guts to jump on one!

Vigee - I wish I had a driver!  One of my nannies is a driver for my kids and once in a blue moon she drives me around.  It is so nice!  My commute to work is 3 miles so I can't really complain.  I hope you had a productive day in NYC.  Let us know how your home workouts go.  If you need any tips, PM me.  I have lots of them 

The doorbell just rang and my second MaiTai package just arrived!  I ordered some scarf pochettes to keep my scarves organized.

MASEML - I hear there is a Wall Street renaissance with the new twin towers now open and Conde Nast has moved in (among other companies).


----------



## Suncatcher

Kate - let us know how you find the physique57 DVDs!

Hi to everyone else!  Sorry for the multiple posts.  My bluetooth keyboard can be very unstable (like Milicat I can have lots of tech issues).


----------



## MASEML

Hello ladies! Hope everyone had a wonderful Monday. I learned that my SO's cousin is planning a surprise one year wedding anniversary party this Saturday for his wife (she was our bday party planner if you ladies remember). Anyway, as a gift, I've taken to drawing sketches of their beloved dog having adventures in Africa. Their wedding last year was in South Africa (where she's from) so thought it would be cute to sketch some photos of their dog (who has a little dog complex) on a safari, barking at a lion, etc. I know, it's silly but I think the wife will appreciate it as drawing/sketching is her forte. Let me tell you ladies, I can't draw, lol. 

*MrsJDS*, glad you had a good first day! You must be tired to skip H   have a great second day and can't wait for your reveal! Yes, there is a third H shop that will be opening at Brookfield Place, but it's only going to be a perfumerie. My SA said it is in a pretty small space. I'll still pop in for a visit, I don't wear H perfume (I've been wearing Chanel mademoiselle for 20+ years so remain v loyal) but apparently Saks is opening there too, can't wait! I also can't wait for NM to open by Hudson Yards in 2017!

*Vigee*, how was your visit to nyc? Know you weren't planning to shop but did you squeeze a minute or two to visit H Wall Street?  

*FabF*, enjoy your last few days in Hawaii! You must be so tanned! So, I think my Saturday weather report was too optimistic, today's weather was a chilly 35F. Brrr....but, Thursday is going to be 65 (which is warm?). 

*Dharma*, was your DD's robotic competition in Manhattan? I was looking at a what to do in nyc guide today and saw a robot competition at Javitts a few weekends ago? Might that be the same competition that your DD participated in? 

*mrsO*[/U][/U], thank goodness the  wipes worked!! Yay! 

Hi to Xiangxiang, Kate, and everyone else!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Winter refuses to go away, but here's something cheerful.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

One more time


----------



## katekluet

MrsJDS, checked in on TPF  JUST to see how your first day went....so exciting to begin a new challenge! Looking forward to seeing your H reward. It will be a nice memento of your achievements. 
EB, you started a big discussion here at dinner.... looked at the Macan...looks great. I would just have to be able to park it, lol! I had a very beloved tomato red Land Cruiser which DD still has for skiing. Another smaller SUVS could be good for road trips. Let us know what you learn. 
MASEML, that is a lovely idea, when I have been gifted with original artwork, it is so special.
FabF, it must have been such fun to watch DDs see the luau and the fire dancing. It is fun to check in daily to see what you are enjoying and eating....
Mrs. O, hoping for good results on that spot, I know how that feels...I have a large BV convertable that I love and put it on the floor of my BMW ...well, the end of the seat runner metal is quite sharp, unbeknownst to me, and it cut two of the pieces of the BV weaving. It has been repaired, cannot tell, but what a sad thing to have happen....


----------



## etoupebirkin

Ladies, thank you so much for your input. 

*FabFashion* you were right on target about the Macan. It is a bit lower to the ground and more narrow. In the end, I felt the cargo area is a bit smaller than I'd like. I'm also a petite person, so I like a more commanding view of the road.

I spoke for about a half an hour with my company's Creative Director. He's both a Porsche and Audi enthusiast. We've worked together for 6 six years so he knows me well. He said I could not go wrong with either, but feels that the Audi would suit my personality better.

I test drove the Cayenne and while I like that car, but I like the Audi's ride a bit better. With the more powerful engine, it's really got great acceleration. So I've decided to go with the top of the line Audi. I also got a great deal on the car and put in the order. It will take about 4 months to come in.


----------



## katekluet

Madam Bijoux said:


> Winter refuses to go away, but here's something cheerful.


Madame B, beautiful! I am in awe of your arranging skills, that:is something I totally lack.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> One more time



Madam, thank you for the lovely pics. Are those the 'something new' you were waiting for?


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> Ladies, thank you so much for your input.
> 
> *FabFashion* you were right on target about the Macan. It is a bit lower to the ground and more narrow. In the end, I felt the cargo area is a bit smaller than I'd like. I'm also a petite person, so I like a more commanding view of the road.
> 
> I spoke for about a half an hour with my company's Creative Director. He's both a Porsche and Audi enthusiast. We've worked together for 6 six years so he knows me well. He said I could not go wrong with either, but feels that the Audi would suit my personality better.
> 
> I test drove the Cayenne and while I like that car, but I like the Audi's ride a bit better. With the more powerful engine, it's really got great acceleration. So I've decided to go with the top of the line Audi. I also got a great deal on the car and put in the order. It will take about 4 months to come in.



Congrats on your new Audi, EB! What color did you order?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies and happy Tuesday! 

*EB*, glad that you made a decision about your new audi SUV. I am sure that it is wonderful car. We are a MB and BMW family and rarely, if ever deviate  but have always have admired the audi brand ever since The Transporter movies, lol. Which color did you get?

*MrsJDS*, so happy that you had a great Monday at your new office and this sets the tone moving forward. Hopefully, you have enough time and energy to stop at H tonight after the work. I have a ficelle lizzie ano bracelet set aside for me to pick up at H when I have a minute, which might be next week and still waiting on that craie CDC RGHW. There is always something to love at H. I am disappointed because H has a strong line of sandals this season and they are all too wide for me. Having a driver is a God-send going in and out of NYC and the day went like clockwork. 

*FabF*, how did your souvenir hunting go yesterday? What did you end up getting? Also, did you get back to H and Chanel?

*kate*, your tomato red Land Rover sounds wonderful. Currently my car obsession is the MB G-class SUV. The design might be too boxy for some people but I love it.  Hooray for the physique57 dvds, mine should arrive today with my dumb-bells and I am excited to get started.

*MASEML*, it didn't even occur to me to stop by H Wall Street. I, too, have heard that it is a lovely store. My favorite H stores right now are my little local H and the wonderful BH H store. Anyway, no time yesterday, cross-town traffic was a mess in the city as usual and barely had time to go to my appointments and then head back downtown to pick-up DH. 

*MadamB*, gorgeous pics of orchids and thanks for reminding me that Spring is around the corner. Love orchids in particular, so your pics were perfection.

Hi to all!


----------



## Fabfashion

Hi Ladies.  I'm experiencing a severe food coma. We took DDs to a buffet at Oceanarium restaurant which has a giant aquarium in the centre. Thought DDs would get a kick out of seeing a diver coming by to feed the fish as well as 3 giant sting rays. I think I had the most fun, more so than the kiddies.  The buffet was plentiful--king crab legs, fresh fish/sashimi, shrimps, prime ribs and a TDF dessert bar. I really don't think I'll be able to fit back into my clothes when I get back. I may have to order that video and the weights and join you ladies. Lol.  

MrsJDS, so glad to hear you had a great first day. Hope you're not too tired today to stop by at H to pick up your present. 

Vigee and MrsO, I tried on a craie RGHW CDC just now at the Waikiki store and thought of you both. It's lovely and very SS. It's just not me though and with our perpetual winter, I'll probably get to wear it a few times a year only. I think it'll look gorgeous on you both. Rose gold just doesn't do much for my skin tone in general. 

I stopped by H Ala Moana this afternoon to pick up a little something I asked my SA to hold for me. MrsO, your ombré CDC got me down this very slippery slope. I wasn't sure about the RJ I tried on last week. Then all the chats got me convinced that I need me one of these. I've decided on a red as my first--it'll go with most of my bags and wardrobe. Then I thought an alligator one (after seeing Vigee's mouthwatering collection) would be a bonus. I tried on the RJ again yesterday but was still not in love so I asked my SA if she has any exotic and she said yes. One look at the geranium small scale alligator PHW and I was in love.  This is part of my 24th anniversary presents from DH. Normally, I prefer something bling bling for an anniversary present but this year I'm going with non-bling little accessories.  I posted this photo on the H purchase thread already but thought I'd share this with my cafe lady friends who have inspired me to get one. You girls rock! 

Now the question is the Waikiki store also has a graphite alligator PHW. Should I get it? It doesn't make my heart palpitate as much as the red. But my Waikiki SA said these gator CDCs are becoming rare now and they're only allow to sell one per customer-- not sure within what time frame though, 6 months? Should I, given the rarity? I can't tell how much I'll wear a CDC but given my hoarding nature, I'm tempted. 

Will pop back in the morning to report on other inventory I saw. Good night.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Ladies.  I'm experiencing a severe food coma. We took DDs to a buffet at Oceanarium restaurant which has a giant aquarium in the centre. Thought DDs would get a kick out of seeing a diver coming by to feed the fish as well as 3 giant sting rays. I think I had the most fun, more so than the kiddies.  The buffet was plentiful--king crab legs, fresh fish/sashimi, shrimps, prime ribs and a TDF dessert bar. I really don't think I'll be able to fit back into my clothes when I get back. I may have to order that video and the weights and join you ladies. Lol.
> 
> MrsJDS, so glad to hear you had a great first day. Hope you're not too tired today to stop by at H to pick up your present.
> 
> Vigee and MrsO, I tried on a craie RGHW CDC just now at the Waikiki store and thought of you both. It's lovely and very SS. It's just not me though and with our perpetual winter, I'll probably get to wear it a few times a year only. I think it'll look gorgeous on you both. Rose gold just doesn't do much for my skin tone in general.
> 
> I stopped by H Ala Moana this afternoon to pick up a little something I asked my SA to hold for me. MrsO, your ombré CDC got me down this very slippery slope. I wasn't sure about the RJ I tried on last week. Then all the chats got me convinced that I need me one of these. I've decided on a red as my first--it'll go with most of my bags and wardrobe. Then I thought an alligator one (after seeing Vigee's mouthwatering collection) would be a bonus. I tried on the RJ again yesterday but was still not in love so I asked my SA if she has any exotic and she said yes. One look at the geranium small scale alligator PHW and I was in love.  This is part of my 24th anniversary presents from DH. Normally, I prefer something bling bling for an anniversary present but this year I'm going with non-bling little accessories.  I posted this photo on the H purchase thread already but thought I'd share this with my cafe lady friends who have inspired me to get one. You girls rock!
> 
> Now the question is the Waikiki store also has a graphite alligator PHW. Should I get it? It doesn't make my heart palpitate as much as the red. But my Waikiki SA said these gator CDCs are becoming rare now and they're only allow to sell one per customer-- not sure within what time frame though, 6 months? Should I, given the rarity? I can't tell how much I'll wear a CDC but given my hoarding nature, I'm tempted.
> 
> Will pop back in the morning to report on other inventory I saw. Good night.



*FabF*, Major congrats on your first CDC and an exotic, no less! Your geranium small scale alligator PHW looks like it has GHW from your pic. Love it!!! I have a graphite gator CDC GHW and it's one of my favs, so I say go for it! Exotics are pretty rare and you might really regret passing on this one. Dying for the craie CDC RGHW and my SA just sent me an email yesterday that I should be getting mine soon. Tempted to ask for an store-to-store transfer from H Waikiki, but my SA assures me that they will be getting another in my local H. 

Your buffet dinner sounded like so much fun! You will fit in to your clothes, I have no doubt. You have been super active and that's equivalent to cardio. My bet is that you are the same weight when you get home  I still have to lose to 2 lbs. and such a struggle but makes all the difference between a flat tummy and muffin-top. 

DH and I were up at 4am here and he just left for a 2-day business trip to Dallas. So, Coco and I are on our own for a few days and the house will be quiet, which works for me, too. Have more than enough to do to keep me busy. 

Again, congrats on your CDC, *FabF*, it's gorgeous!


----------



## MASEML

Good morning ladies! 

All these discussions about cars makes me miss not having a car. Well, my car is back home with my parents as it doesn't make sense to keep a car in Manhattan. 

Etoupe- congrats on your decision, how exciting! 

Vigee- it'll be nice to have some "you" time for yourself; maybe get a massage, lunch with friends? It's hard to do these things when my SO is around so I plan them when he's gone   is coco your dog? 

FabF - the buffet sounds delicious. I absolutely believe you will fit into your clothes, 100%. You've been a busybody in Hawaii so all that running around is working out. Plus, running after little children require effort!

And, love your red CDC. Couldn't love the colour/leather/hardware combo anymore than I do. Hmm, def need to try this on next time I'm in the store. And, I'm still thinking about the jige, lol. 

Hello to everyone ! I'll write more later!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  Up at 530am to workout in our home gym and now I am cooling down so I thought I would pop in here.  Thanks for all the warm wishes (very sweet of you Kate to pop in here and check in on me after my first day). I fell asleep pretty quickly as I was so pooped. So much to absorb in one day!  But I did message my SA that I was going to redouble my efforts to show up today  

FabF - congrats on your first CDC!  I wear mine to work - in fact wore one of mine yesterday (along with my Couvertures CDC and my black Pico)!  I don't find it bothers me when I type so you should try it.  Yours is so beautiful and lovely I encourage you to wear it a lot!  Even to work!

Reminds me of a small H story from yesterday. I did a walk around with my new boss and the first person I met looked at me and said that I looked familiar. I could not place her but she said that we met at one of our husbands' work events and she remembered me by my spectacular bag. (It was just my black B but Bs are still somewhat an unusual wildlife sighting here).  I intentionally carried my Pico yesterday to go under the radar but might amp it up today with a K


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> All these discussions about cars makes me miss not having a car. Well, my car is back home with my parents as it doesn't make sense to keep a car in Manhattan.
> 
> Etoupe- congrats on your decision, how exciting!
> 
> Vigee- it'll be nice to have some "you" time for yourself; maybe get a massage, lunch with friends? It's hard to do these things when my SO is around so I plan them when he's gone  * is coco your dog? *
> 
> FabF - the buffet sounds delicious. I absolutely believe you will fit into your clothes, 100%. You've been a busybody in Hawaii so all that running around is working out. Plus, running after little children require effort!
> 
> And, love your red CDC. Couldn't love the colour/leather/hardware combo anymore than I do. Hmm, def need to try this on next time I'm in the store. And, I'm still thinking about the jige, lol.
> 
> Hello to everyone ! I'll write more later!



MASEML, I'm with you and never owned a car while working up in NYC. 

Coco is my kitty, a long-haired Siamese (Burmese breed). Love her and she is my constant companion. Here she is with her Christmas present.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies!  Up at 530am to workout in our home gym and now I am cooling down so I thought I would pop in here.  Thanks for all the warm wishes (very sweet of you Kate to pop in here and check in on me after my first day). I fell asleep pretty quickly as I was so pooped. So much to absorb in one day!  But I did message my SA that I was going to redouble my efforts to show up today
> 
> FabF - congrats on your first CDC!  I wear mine to work - in fact wore one of mine yesterday (along with my Couvertures CDC and my black Pico)!  I don't find it bothers me when I type so you should try it.  Yours is so beautiful and lovely I encourage you to wear it a lot!  Even to work!
> 
> Reminds me of a small H story from yesterday. I did a walk around with my new boss and the first person I met looked at me and said that I looked familiar. I could not place her but she said that we met at one of our husbands' work events and she remembered me by my spectacular bag. (It was just my black B but Bs are still somewhat an unusual wildlife sighting here).  I intentionally carried my Pico yesterday to go under the radar but might amp it up today with a K



*MrsJDS*, great story and I always wear my CDCs to work ~ when I work! Wouldn't hesitate to carrying a B/K to the office. My exercise time is exactly at noon every day, having a set schedule helps me, too. Have another wonderful day and holding my breath for you to return from H.


----------



## Mindi B

MrsJDS, so happy to hear that you are loving the new job environment!  Can't wait to see what you pick up at H.
Can it be spring now?  My doggies are sooo squirrely.  They need walks.  Loooong walks.


----------



## etoupebirkin

*Vigee* and *FabFashion*, I ordered the Daytona Gray Pearl. It's a medium-dark gray with a teal fleck. It's beautiful. The interior will be a deep chestnut color.

*FabFashion*Your dinner sounds fabulous--if you didn't indulge too much on dessert--probably would not be so bad. Also congrats on your CDC. We are twins on that one. CDCs are a slippery slope. I have a matte graphite gator with PHW and small scales that I love. It's a wonderful neutral. But I have a graphite clemence birkin and a graphite matte gator dogon wallet, so it's right in my comfort zone color wise.

*MASEML*Your gift sounds so thoughtful and fantastic. If anyone were to give me a gift like that, I would certainly treasure it.

*MrsJDS* Glad you had a good day at the office, too!

*Kate* I'm glad I started the SUV discussion. If you can park a Land Cruiser, you'd think the Audi is a piece of cake. The A5 will be my every day car as well as the long trip car. In DC it's also a must to have a car with AW or 4W drive--and this car does well in snow with the all weather (not summer) tires. I test drove the Range Rover Evoque, Porsche Cayenne, Mercedes M Class and the Audi Q5 2.0 and 3.0. The Audi 3.0 gets great mileage for a non-hybrid or diesel engine, 20/27MPG. 

My least favorite was the Range Rover Evoque. It was very Spartan in the interior and the ride and handling was not as responsive as any of the others. 

The others Cayenne, MB and Audi 2.0 were much closer together in my mind. I wish the Cayenne was a little peppier, but it's still a wonderful car. It's the most expensive of the lot. The MB is an all around great car with surprising handling. MB SUVs are manufactured in the US and I think that's a plus, but the styling is a bit stodgy. The Audi 2.0 is a wonderful automobile, but does not have the pep that the 3.0 engine has. It's a great car if you are somewhat on a budget. 

*MmeBijoux*Your orchids are beautiful. They are among my favorite flowers.

Gotta run. Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## MASEML

Vigee, thanks for sharing a photo of Coco. She is gorgeous! Look at her silky coat! 

Etoupe, your new car sounds beautiful. I'm just picturing the interior with the exterior, great colour choices! Four months is too long of a wait! 

Off to the office now! Enjoy your day ladies!


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Ladies.  I'm experiencing a severe food coma. We took DDs to a buffet at Oceanarium restaurant which has a giant aquarium in the centre. Thought DDs would get a kick out of seeing a diver coming by to feed the fish as well as 3 giant sting rays. I think I had the most fun, more so than the kiddies.  The buffet was plentiful--king crab legs, fresh fish/sashimi, shrimps, prime ribs and a TDF dessert bar. I really don't think I'll be able to fit back into my clothes when I get back. I may have to order that video and the weights and join you ladies. Lol.
> 
> MrsJDS, so glad to hear you had a great first day. Hope you're not too tired today to stop by at H to pick up your present.
> 
> Vigee and MrsO, I tried on a craie RGHW CDC just now at the Waikiki store and thought of you both. It's lovely and very SS. It's just not me though and with our perpetual winter, I'll probably get to wear it a few times a year only. I think it'll look gorgeous on you both. Rose gold just doesn't do much for my skin tone in general.
> 
> I stopped by H Ala Moana this afternoon to pick up a little something I asked my SA to hold for me. MrsO, your ombré CDC got me down this very slippery slope. I wasn't sure about the RJ I tried on last week. Then all the chats got me convinced that I need me one of these. I've decided on a red as my first--it'll go with most of my bags and wardrobe. Then I thought an alligator one (after seeing Vigee's mouthwatering collection) would be a bonus. I tried on the RJ again yesterday but was still not in love so I asked my SA if she has any exotic and she said yes. One look at the geranium small scale alligator PHW and I was in love.  This is part of my 24th anniversary presents from DH. Normally, I prefer something bling bling for an anniversary present but this year I'm going with non-bling little accessories.  I posted this photo on the H purchase thread already but thought I'd share this with my cafe lady friends who have inspired me to get one. You girls rock!
> 
> Now the question is the Waikiki store also has a graphite alligator PHW. Should I get it? It doesn't make my heart palpitate as much as the red. But my Waikiki SA said these gator CDCs are becoming rare now and they're only allow to sell one per customer-- not sure within what time frame though, 6 months? Should I, given the rarity? I can't tell how much I'll wear a CDC but given my hoarding nature, I'm tempted.
> 
> Will pop back in the morning to report on other inventory I saw. Good night.




*Congratulations Fab*! It's gorgeous! Geranium is such a lovely color and seems like the perfect choice for you. I'm happy to be your enabler 

As for the Graphite gator PHW I was torn about getting a second right away and in a color I wasn't sure was me. I got my shiny gator Bleu Marine PHW and immediately also got my matte Rouge H PHW because it was so special but then I felt guilty as I wasn't sure I was going to wear it as much. Turns out I wear it often so I'm glad I didn't return it. I bought it from Madison and my home store SA said the exotics are really rare so I don't know if I'd pass on it. The only exotics I've passed on were Framboise because I'd never wear it and Black PHW because it was shiny and just like my Marine. If there's no bags coming home with you and you didn't find any shawls or scarves, I'd say go for it! I'm going to try to find my next GHW exotics as I have PHW covered for now with the addition of my ombré while I wait for Craie RGHW.

*Vigee, *I know the Craie CDC is coming soon for you, I have faith in your SA! Coco is so gorgeous. 

*MrsJDS*, I really love my HAC and it was total leap of faith ordering it like I did. I've never seen one on anyone or in a boutique but I had tried a B in a consignment shop and knew that's wasn't for me. Perhaps someday we'll have a cafe meet up and you can try mine 

*Madam,* gorgeous bling and colors! Is there a reveal coming soon? I always love your stories. 

*EB*, congrats on the new car! I didn't have anything to add as I drive more utilitarian cars that can get beat up in the city. My dad had a few vintage Porsches in his mid life years but I was never allowed to drive them  they were quite the project though, he actually understands my passion for H because of his former passion for seeing these cars restored. He once shared how much restoring one of them cost and it was eye watering. Now that he's retired, they are gone but he still loves to talk cars. 

Hi to everyone else!!

As an update on my bag for everyone, the finish loss on my bag is not going away without a spa trip but it looks like a very faint scuff now and will not prevent me from enjoying/rocking my bag. Because I wasn't able to remove all the corner wear when I got it anyway, I had always planned to send it to spa over next winter so that's what I'll do and hopefully they'll be able to treat all the spots. I've seen some amazing spa transformation but I'm not worried about it. These bags are meant to be worn after all.  

I must run, my big project client is coming early afternoon for a meeting. I baked macarons for the occasion, hopefully the staff will stop taste testing and leave a few for the meeting! See you all later!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

katekluet said:


> Madame B, beautiful! I am in awe of your arranging skills, that:is something I totally lack.


 


Fabfashion said:


> Madam, thank you for the lovely pics. Are those the 'something new' you were waiting for?


 
Thanks, Katekluet & Fabfashion!  I can't take credit for doing the arrangement-these were done by a florist.  Fabfashion, these aren't the new somethings.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies and happy Tuesday!
> 
> *EB*, glad that you made a decision about your new audi SUV. I am sure that it is wonderful car. We are a MB and BMW family and rarely, if ever deviate  but have always have admired the audi brand ever since The Transporter movies, lol. Which color did you get?
> 
> *MrsJDS*, so happy that you had a great Monday at your new office and this sets the tone moving forward. Hopefully, you have enough time and energy to stop at H tonight after the work. I have a ficelle lizzie ano bracelet set aside for me to pick up at H when I have a minute, which might be next week and still waiting on that craie CDC RGHW. There is always something to love at H. I am disappointed because H has a strong line of sandals this season and they are all too wide for me. Having a driver is a God-send going in and out of NYC and the day went like clockwork.
> 
> *FabF*, how did your souvenir hunting go yesterday? What did you end up getting? Also, did you get back to H and Chanel?
> 
> *kate*, your tomato red Land Rover sounds wonderful. Currently my car obsession is the MB G-class SUV. The design might be too boxy for some people but I love it.  Hooray for the physique57 dvds, mine should arrive today with my dumb-bells and I am excited to get started.
> 
> *MASEML*, it didn't even occur to me to stop by H Wall Street. I, too, have heard that it is a lovely store. My favorite H stores right now are my little local H and the wonderful BH H store. Anyway, no time yesterday, cross-town traffic was a mess in the city as usual and barely had time to go to my appointments and then head back downtown to pick-up DH.
> 
> *MadamB*, gorgeous pics of orchids and thanks for reminding me that Spring is around the corner. Love orchids in particular, so your pics were perfection.
> 
> Hi to all!


 


etoupebirkin said:


> *Vigee* and *FabFashion*, I ordered the Daytona Gray Pearl. It's a medium-dark gray with a teal fleck. It's beautiful. The interior will be a deep chestnut color.
> 
> *FabFashion*Your dinner sounds fabulous--if you didn't indulge too much on dessert--probably would not be so bad. Also congrats on your CDC. We are twins on that one. CDCs are a slippery slope. I have a matte graphite gator with PHW and small scales that I love. It's a wonderful neutral. But I have a graphite clemence birkin and a graphite matte gator dogon wallet, so it's right in my comfort zone color wise.
> 
> *MASEML*Your gift sounds so thoughtful and fantastic. If anyone were to give me a gift like that, I would certainly treasure it.
> 
> *MrsJDS* Glad you had a good day at the office, too!
> 
> *Kate* I'm glad I started the SUV discussion. If you can park a Land Cruiser, you'd think the Audi is a piece of cake. The A5 will be my every day car as well as the long trip car. In DC it's also a must to have a car with AW or 4W drive--and this car does well in snow with the all weather (not summer) tires. I test drove the Range Rover Evoque, Porsche Cayenne, Mercedes M Class and the Audi Q5 2.0 and 3.0. The Audi 3.0 gets great mileage for a non-hybrid or diesel engine, 20/27MPG.
> 
> My least favorite was the Range Rover Evoque. It was very Spartan in the interior and the ride and handling was not as responsive as any of the others.
> 
> The others Cayenne, MB and Audi 2.0 were much closer together in my mind. I wish the Cayenne was a little peppier, but it's still a wonderful car. It's the most expensive of the lot. The MB is an all around great car with surprising handling. MB SUVs are manufactured in the US and I think that's a plus, but the styling is a bit stodgy. The Audi 2.0 is a wonderful automobile, but does not have the pep that the 3.0 engine has. It's a great car if you are somewhat on a budget.
> 
> *MmeBijoux*Your orchids are beautiful. They are among my favorite flowers.
> 
> Gotta run. Have a great day everyone!!!


 


MrsOwen3 said:


> *Congratulations Fab*! It's gorgeous! Geranium is such a lovely color and seems like the perfect choice for you. I'm happy to be your enabler
> 
> As for the Graphite gator PHW I was torn about getting a second right away and in a color I wasn't sure was me. I got my shiny gator Bleu Marine PHW and immediately also got my matte Rouge H PHW because it was so special but then I felt guilty as I wasn't sure I was going to wear it as much. Turns out I wear it often so I'm glad I didn't return it. I bought it from Madison and my home store SA said the exotics are really rare so I don't know if I'd pass on it. The only exotics I've passed on were Framboise because I'd never wear it and Black PHW because it was shiny and just like my Marine. If there's no bags coming home with you and you didn't find any shawls or scarves, I'd say go for it! I'm going to try to find my next GHW exotics as I have PHW covered for now with the addition of my ombré while I wait for Craie RGHW.
> 
> *Vigee, *I know the Craie CDC is coming soon for you, I have faith in your SA! Coco is so gorgeous.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, I really love my HAC and it was total leap of faith ordering it like I did. I've never seen one on anyone or in a boutique but I had tried a B in a consignment shop and knew that's wasn't for me. Perhaps someday we'll have a cafe meet up and you can try mine
> 
> *Madam,* gorgeous bling and colors! Is there a reveal coming soon? I always love your stories.
> 
> *EB*, congrats on the new car! I didn't have anything to add as I drive more utilitarian cars that can get beat up in the city. My dad had a few vintage Porsches in his mid life years but I was never allowed to drive them  they were quite the project though, he actually understands my passion for H because of his former passion for seeing these cars restored. He once shared how much restoring one of them cost and it was eye watering. Now that he's retired, they are gone but he still loves to talk cars.
> 
> Hi to everyone else!!
> 
> As an update on my bag for everyone, the finish loss on my bag is not going away without a spa trip but it looks like a very faint scuff now and will not prevent me from enjoying/rocking my bag. Because I wasn't able to remove all the corner wear when I got it anyway, I had always planned to send it to spa over next winter so that's what I'll do and hopefully they'll be able to treat all the spots. I've seen some amazing spa transformation but I'm not worried about it. These bags are meant to be worn after all.
> 
> I must run, my big project client is coming early afternoon for a meeting. I baked macarons for the occasion, hopefully the staff will stop taste testing and leave a few for the meeting! See you all later!


 
Thanks, VigeeLeBrun, Etoupebirkin and MrsOwen3.  I hope the new reveal will be in a few weeks.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Tuesday, ladies! A little sad as it's our second last day. Will try to soak up as much warmth and sun as I can.

Both my Ala Moana and Waikiki SAs are off today. I'll think on the graphite CDC. I know it's rare but it just didn't grab me as much as the geranium. I'll probably kick myself later if I didn't get it especially when I want something neutral in the future. Wsh it's has GHW, not that I wear a lot of gold tone if at all, but it'd be different. I think the graphite PHW is a bit too tone on tone. Or if they have it in bright blue or purple gator, that would be yummy.  right now I just keep comparing it to the red. 

I have a dilemma. I tried on a Parade necklace yesterday which I love. It's the one with a toggle and 3 dangling ends at the front. I usually pick up hard to find things whgen I'm in Hawaii and get normal items back home so I can continue to build relationship with my local SA. Should I get this here or wait until I get back? I hope it's easier enough to get locally. Our store is small and the inventory is hit and miss. 

Will pop by later as DDs waiting to go to the pool. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Tuesday, ladies! A little sad as it's our second last day. Will try to soak up as much warmth and sun as I can.
> 
> Both my Ala Moana and Waikiki SAs are off today. I'll think on the graphite CDC. I know it's rare but it just didn't grab me as much as the geranium. I'll probably kick myself later if I didn't get it especially when I want something neutral in the future. Wsh it's has GHW, not that I wear a lot of gold tone if at all, but it'd be different. I think the graphite PHW is a bit too tone on tone. Or if they have it in bright blue or purple gator, that would be yummy.  right now I just keep comparing it to the red.
> 
> *I have a dilemma. I tried on a Parade necklace yesterday which I love. It's the one with a toggle and 3 dangling ends at the front. I usually pick up hard to find things whgen I'm in Hawaii and get normal items back home so I can continue to build relationship with my local SA. Should I get this here or wait until I get back? *I hope it's easier enough to get locally. Our store is small and the inventory is hit and miss.
> 
> Will pop by later as DDs waiting to go to the pool.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



*FabF*, love the Parade necklace and I would get it there. The pros outweigh the cons IMO ~ the price might be $50 more in Hawaii but you will continue to build your relationship with your SA and the lack of inventory at home leaves me worried that you might not find one again. 

Hope that you are having fun with your DDs by the pool. It is only 37 F degrees here today, so it still doesn't feel like Spring. So, enjoy your warm and sunny days in Hawaii! 

*MrsO*, have a funny feeling about the craie CDC RGHW and will PM you. Hope that your meetings are going well today.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, love the Parade necklace and I would get it there. The pros outweigh the cons IMO ~ the price might be $50 more in Hawaii but you will continue to build your relationship with your SA and the lack of inventory at home leaves me worried that you might not find one again.
> 
> Hope that you are having fun with your DDs by the pool. It is only 37 F degrees here today, so it still doesn't feel like Spring. So, enjoy your warm and sunny days in Hawaii!
> 
> *MrsO*, have a funny feeling about the craie CDC RGHW and will PM you. Hope that your meetings are going well today.



Great idea on the Parade, Vigee. Sometimes I feel a bit guilty not buying from my local SA but the inventory is hit and miss that I wouldn't want to pass up something here only to find out I can't get it at home. Back to H I go tomorrow (going back for a last look anyways).


----------



## MASEML

Hello ladies! 

FabF, admittedly, I'm not well versed in H's collection of fine jewelry. I googled the Parade necklace, it's really pretty! Not sure if it comes in diamonds (assume everything that can, will) but will you be getting it in diamonds - va va va voom! Though, any choice will be really elegant and beautiful. 

Kate - how do you like physique 57? Been meaning to ask you? Some friends I know used to go to the actual studio here (do they have studios by you?) and they swore by it! How would you classify their classes? Is it like ballet/yoga? 

---------

Sooo, on my subway ride home tonight (around 8pm) a guy walks in and announces to a semi-empty car something like "I spent 3.5 years on Rikers, and..." I couldn't hear the rest because the train was moving and so the noise tuned out his speech. Anyway, have to admit that I was a little frightened. I figure he must have been asking for donations and probably harmless, but it is never reassuring to hear someone say they spent time at Rikers (for those that aren't familiar, it's our local prison on its own island. I actually don't know if it is even occupied now?). The lady next to me was clutching her Chanel maxi very tightly, lol.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  Hope you all had a nice day!

MASEML - your subway ride home was too exciting for my liking.  I'd rather focus on the wonderful and thoughtful gift you are giving to your family member!  Very touching indeed. 

FabF - I don't know the parade necklace but I would suggest you get it there. My rule with H on this point is if I want something I should get it now as it may not be there in the future!  Please do a reveal if you do get it!  I would love to see it!

EB - congrats on your Audi decision. It sounds amazing. It was fun to hear the different perspective on what you should get.

Madam - the orchid pics were just stunning. Thanks for sharing!

MrsO - sorry to hear about the need to get your bag spa'ed.  I would love to meet your bag one day -wouldn't it be fun to have a cafe meet up?!?

VIgee - aren't you returning to LA soon, like next month?  Time flies!  Hope Coco is keeping you safe and sound - and good company - while DH is away. 

Well I made it to H before the store closed today. Had a great catch up with my SA first.  We are friends so lots of chat chat chat. Anyway I did get something but unfortunately I don't have a picture of it. I am too tired to open the box and snap a pic!!  But I will tell you what it is and take a pic later this week.  Shares a name with another lovely lady in the cafe: etoupe birkin 30 with gold hardware!  I was offered a choice in fact but I have wanted an etoupe birkin for awhile so I decided to go with something off my wishlist.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hi everyone, having a short break while DDs are napping. 

MASEML, that's scary about your subway adventure. Do you have to carry maze or something like that with you? I remembered years ago when I was visiting my BFF who was doing masters at NYU and she took me on a subway after dinner. We missed our stop since we were busy yapping and had to get off in Brooklyn or Bronx. It was about 9:30 pm and the station looked pretty spooky. I remembered clutching my new LV very tightly. Did you decide on the bday gift? Btw, I'm looking at the Parade silver necklace. I fell in love with their silver since getting a Farandole at Christmas and have been wanting to add to it. I also tried on the Confettes 80 but found it too dainty. Glad to be able to try it on though as I was contemplating ordering from the website. The Parade should be easy to wear and perfect for SS. 

Vigee, how's your quiet day going so far? Coco looks stunning in that photo. 

MrsJDS, how was your second day? Did you get a chance to stop by H? Can't wait to see what you got. 

MrsO, sorry to hear you won't be able to get the spot out for now. Enjoy your bag and worry about it later this winter. I bet you won't even notice it after you carry her. 

Madam, can't wait to see your creative reveal in a few weeks. Your new item will take that long to arrive? 

Xiangxiang, you must be super busy. Hope to see you back here soon. Have you taken Miss BI out?

Yesterday I saw a new bag, Virevolte, in rouge H at the Waikiki store. It reminded me of the Marwari but with a bohemian vibe. It was a 29 I think but looks to be roomier than a So K 26 and the bottom is narrower than the Picotin GM. It doesn't have a lining or closure. It has a small tab closure-ish that is slightly weighted and you plop it on top of the opening. I bet it'll look good with those Dries pants. It was going around mid-5k. I also saw a TDF sanguine croc Egee PHW at Ala Moana. I Wish I could use a clutch but I never carried one even pre-DDs. It was $12.9k if I remember correctly. Then it was raining Toolbox--orange, black and iris (gasp!). I nearly died when I saw iris IRL. Gorgeous! Too bad I already have a feu TB that has been carried only twice. 

Hi Kate, EB, etoile, Mindi, dharma abd everyone!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies!  Hope you all had a nice day!
> 
> MASEML - your subway ride home was too exciting for my liking.  I'd rather focus on the wonderful and thoughtful gift you are giving to your family member!  Very touching indeed.
> 
> FabF - I don't know the parade necklace but I would suggest you get it there. My rule with H on this point is if I want something I should get it now as it may not be there in the future!  Please do a reveal if you do get it!  I would love to see it!
> 
> EB - congrats on your Audi decision. It sounds amazing. It was fun to hear the different perspective on what you should get.
> 
> Madam - the orchid pics were just stunning. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> MrsO - sorry to hear about the need to get your bag spa'ed.  I would love to meet your bag one day -wouldn't it be fun to have a cafe meet up?!?
> 
> VIgee - aren't you returning to LA soon, like next month?  Time flies!  Hope Coco is keeping you safe and sound - and good company - while DH is away.
> 
> Well I made it to H before the store closed today. Had a great catch up with my SA first.  We are friends so lots of chat chat chat. Anyway I did get something but unfortunately I don't have a picture of it. I am too tired to open the box and snap a pic!!  But I will tell you what it is and take a pic later this week.  Shares a name with another lovely lady in the cafe: etoupe birkin 30 with gold hardware!  I was offered a choice in fact but I have wanted an etoupe birkin for awhile so I decided to go with something off my wishlist.



CONGRATULATIONS, MrsJDS! So happy for you! What a great color and it looks fantastic with GHW.   Can't wait to see pic.


----------



## MSO13

Evening ladies!



*Maseml,* I had to go back and look at the posts-this thread seems to move so fast-that is such a thoughtful gift I am sure they will love it! This is going to expose us as the crazy cat people we are but I had a portrait painted of DH's beloved cat a few years ago. Now that she's passed, its even more special to him. Sorry your subway ride was a little scary but part of me wants to tell that guy "hey, don't open with Riker's and maybe you'll get more donations!"  I do think things have improved a lot, my dad and I got mugged on the subway when I was like 4 years old-who mugs a 4 year old?? My dad was so scared, we didn't take the subway for a long time after that. 



*MrsJDS,* I am giddy with anticipation. I think Etoupe with GHW is so stunningly gorgeous! That color really changes depending on the hardware. Major congratulations to you on your new bag and your new gig! A cafe meet up someday would be so much fun!



*Fab, *I PM'd you back but I say go for it on the Parade! You loved it and it's there, plus as you said it's a chance to go back _one more time_ to see if anything wants to hitch a ride home with you!



*EB*, don't you have a SO that's Graphite with Malachite stitching or am I making that up?  Your new car will match your bag! That will be amazing! 



*Mindi,* I hear you! Spring where are you already? I'm still wearing my fur hat!



*Vigee,* did you have a nice day? 



I had an amazing day actually, my meeting went incredibly well. I think the clients are feeling really great about our project together and I'm excited to get started on the work. Everyone had a good time at the studio and all the clients wanted to pet Shop Kitty but she wasn't having it and was hissing at them. I wanted to tell her "hey cat, this job is going to keep you in cat chow for the rest of the year so be nice!" 



I have to get to bed, I have my early AM tomorrow when I'm up even before Vigee and Fab will probably still be awake in HI! See you all tomorrow!


----------



## katekluet

Ah, MrsO a, we have paintings of both our dogs...and I picked the color of my car to go with them, black with white interior...you are not alone! Your new bracelet is such a pretty color.
Glad to hear the big project is off to such a good start.
Vigee, I love Cocos expression in that photo,priceless.
FabF, isn't it fun to share these things with the kids and we enjoy them in a new way too. I think vacations are a time to indulge, so enjoy the food and deal with the consequences later, I say. I googled your necklace and it is a great design, you can wear that with everything,,,hope you get it!
EtoupeBirkin, enjoyed your car analysis, read it to DH...you made a thoughtful choice and it sounds great. You will have many good trips in that comfy SUV. The colors sound so good looking.
Maseml, you just reinforced my image of NYC....wow, my DVDs have not arrived yet, got them on eBay. I live in a small village so no name brand exercise place here, but the DVDS should do it and we have a great center with lots of good classes where I do the yoga and Pilates. 
MRSJDS a, major great treasure ! Congrats and enjoy it!!! Well deserved.


----------



## MASEML

*FabF* - Silver is such a great choice, classic. Will you model it for us one day? Will you wear it as a daily necklace or save it for special occasions? Will congratulate you today for your purchase tomorrow! Enjoy your last couple of days in Hawaii! No, I don't carry mace - nyc is generally safe, I'm just extremely conscious of my surroundings. Oh yes, I've gone into Brooklyn unexpectedly (usually bc I'm not paying attention to changes in schedule or station closures)....hope your trip to Bronx or Brooklyn wasn't too scary? 

*MrsJDS*- big big congrats. Can't wait for your reveal pics. What a great present for your new job! 
Did you wear your kelly today? Oooh, maybe your new B tomorrow? I think if I worked with you, I'd be drooling over your amazing collection. 

*MrsO* - omg, your subway story. Wow, that's so scary for you and your dad. I know it's been awhile, but are you okay? NYC definitely wasn't as safe as it is now, my dad went to NYU in the 70s and he remembers nyc as being completely different. Omg, omg omg, I can't even fathom how scary that day must've been. Glad the stupid thief only wanted money and didn't hurt your family. 

So glad you had an amazing day and your meetings went well! Get lots of rest MrsO for your early start tomorrow! 

*Vigee*, hope your first day with just coco went well! 

-------
My anniversary gift for the party this Saturday - I need drawing lessons. Oh well, it's the thought that counts.   More importantly, I'm thinking of what to wear! Probably not going to wear anything as lavish as my pink Lanvin dress (it received a lot of attention at SO's party the other week) since I don't want to outshine the bride (even though it's their 1 year anniversary party not their actual wedding); also don't know where the event is either. So thinking of a simple dress with my Geranium constance wallet (as my clutch)? *FabF,* my wallet matches your CDC


----------



## Fabfashion

Hi Ladies! I haven't checked what the weather will be like when I get home yet. I'll just pretend tomorrow will never come.  We don't fly out until 11 pm though so I have practically 24 hours left. 

MrsO, your NYC mugging must have been super scary. Your poor dad must have been terrified. My DDs are about the same age as you when this happened. Hope you weren't so traumatized and had nightmares.  I get mother bear-ish and would have done something stupid if we were in the same situation. Your story of the studio cat made me laugh. She's definitely queenly. Have a great morning today. 

Vigee, I think you mentioned Coco sleep with you? You were so disciplined not visiting H when you were in the city. I'd have worked at least one store into my schedule. I'm sure you figured out by now that I'm a shopaholic. Lol. 

MrsJDS, will you be carrying your new Miss E today? And what did you carry on Day 2?

Kate, I think it's the cocktails that are going to do me in weight wise  I will try to make it to the gym near my office at lunch time to either use the elliptical or try a Pilates class next week. 

MASEML, I hope to be able to wear the Parade on a regular basis. I take all my jewelry off at night so sometimes I forget to put on a necklace.  I love H silver though I find it to be of a nicer quality than the blue box kind. You may want to check it out the next time you're at the store. 

My DDs insisted on going to California Pizza at Ala Moana earlier this evening. At this age, they just like one form of pasta or another. I took the opportunity to sneak into H and asked another SA (mine was off today) if there are other exotic CDCs in stock. She was in the store room for some time but emerged with 3 gator CDCs that she found way back. 

So ladies, what do you think?

Gris fonce GHW small scale
Gris fonce GHW large scale 
Marron fonce PHW small scale 
And if it's still there graphite PHW small scale 

The darker Marron fonce looks really deep and rich. But I'm thinking may be I should get GHW so I'll then have one of each? Surprisingly, the large scale GF looks richer than the small scale GF. For some reason, I always thought GF was a medium grey and was surprised to find out that it's a medium dark brown. The graphite is lovely and closer to black. Too many choices! Any thoughts?

BTW, I rarely carry a black bag but wear a lot of black shoes.


----------



## MSO13

MASEML said:


> *FabF* - Silver is such a great choice, classic. Will you model it for us one day? Will you wear it as a daily necklace or save it for special occasions? Will congratulate you today for your purchase tomorrow! Enjoy your last couple of days in Hawaii! No, I don't carry mace - nyc is generally safe, I'm just extremely conscious of my surroundings. Oh yes, I've gone into Brooklyn unexpectedly (usually bc I'm not paying attention to changes in schedule or station closures)....hope your trip to Bronx or Brooklyn wasn't too scary?
> 
> 
> 
> *MrsJDS*- big big congrats. Can't wait for your reveal pics. What a great present for your new job!
> 
> Did you wear your kelly today? Oooh, maybe your new B tomorrow? I think if I worked with you, I'd be drooling over your amazing collection.
> 
> 
> 
> *MrsO* - omg, your subway story. Wow, that's so scary for you and your dad. I know it's been awhile, but are you okay? NYC definitely wasn't as safe as it is now, my dad went to NYU in the 70s and he remembers nyc as being completely different. Omg, omg omg, I can't even fathom how scary that day must've been. Glad the stupid thief only wanted money and didn't hurt your family.
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you had an amazing day and your meetings went well! Get lots of rest MrsO for your early start tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> *Vigee*, hope your first day with just coco went well!
> 
> 
> 
> -------
> 
> My anniversary gift for the party this Saturday - I need drawing lessons. Oh well, it's the thought that counts.   More importantly, I'm thinking of what to wear! Probably not going to wear anything as lavish as my pink Lanvin dress (it received a lot of attention at SO's party the other week) since I don't want to outshine the bride (even though it's their 1 year anniversary party not their actual wedding); also don't know where the event is either. So thinking of a simple dress with my Geranium constance wallet (as my clutch)? *FabF,* my wallet matches your CDC







Fabfashion said:


> Hi Ladies! I haven't checked what the weather will be like when I get home yet. I'll just pretend tomorrow will never come.  We don't fly out until 11 pm though so I have practically 24 hours left.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO, your NYC mugging must have been super scary. Your poor dad must have been terrified. My DDs are about the same age as you when this happened. Hope you weren't so traumatized and had nightmares.  I get mother bear-ish and would have done something stupid if we were in the same situation. Your story of the studio cat made me laugh. She's definitely queenly. Have a great morning today.
> 
> 
> 
> Vigee, I think you mentioned Coco sleep with you? You were so disciplined not visiting H when you were in the city. I'd have worked at least one store into my schedule. I'm sure you figured out by now that I'm a shopaholic. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsJDS, will you be carrying your new Miss E today? And what did you carry on Day 2?
> 
> 
> 
> Kate, I think it's the cocktails that are going to do me in weight wise  I will try to make it to the gym near my office at lunch time to either use the elliptical or try a Pilates class next week.
> 
> 
> 
> MASEML, I hope to be able to wear the Parade on a regular basis. I take all my jewelry off at night so sometimes I forget to put on a necklace.  I love H silver though I find it to be of a nicer quality than the blue box kind. You may want to check it out the next time you're at the store.
> 
> 
> 
> My DDs insisted on going to California Pizza at Ala Moana earlier this evening. At this age, they just like one form of pasta or another. I took the opportunity to sneak into H and asked another SA (mine was off today) if there are other exotic CDCs in stock. She was in the store room for some time but emerged with 3 gator CDCs that she found way back.
> 
> 
> 
> So ladies, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> Gris fonce GHW small scale
> 
> Gris fonce GHW large scale
> 
> Marron fonce PHW small scale
> 
> And if it's still there graphite PHW small scale
> 
> 
> 
> The darker Marron fonce looks really deep and rich. But I'm thinking may be I should get GHW so I'll then have one of each? Surprisingly, the large scale GF looks richer than the small scale GF. For some reason, I always thought GF was a medium grey and was surprised to find out that it's a medium dark brown. The graphite is lovely and closer to black. Too many choices! Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I rarely carry a black bag but wear a lot of black shoes.




you guys are so sweet but I promise I was not traumatized at all nor do I have any after effects! My dad was very mad and upset at the time but it happened all over NY back then. I still take the subway all the time! I appreciate your concern though!


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Ladies! I haven't checked what the weather will be like when I get home yet. I'll just pretend tomorrow will never come.  We don't fly out until 11 pm though so I have practically 24 hours left.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO, your NYC mugging must have been super scary. Your poor dad must have been terrified. My DDs are about the same age as you when this happened. Hope you weren't so traumatized and had nightmares.  I get mother bear-ish and would have done something stupid if we were in the same situation. Your story of the studio cat made me laugh. She's definitely queenly. Have a great morning today.
> 
> 
> 
> Vigee, I think you mentioned Coco sleep with you? You were so disciplined not visiting H when you were in the city. I'd have worked at least one store into my schedule. I'm sure you figured out by now that I'm a shopaholic. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsJDS, will you be carrying your new Miss E today? And what did you carry on Day 2?
> 
> 
> 
> Kate, I think it's the cocktails that are going to do me in weight wise  I will try to make it to the gym near my office at lunch time to either use the elliptical or try a Pilates class next week.
> 
> 
> 
> MASEML, I hope to be able to wear the Parade on a regular basis. I take all my jewelry off at night so sometimes I forget to put on a necklace.  I love H silver though I find it to be of a nicer quality than the blue box kind. You may want to check it out the next time you're at the store.
> 
> 
> 
> My DDs insisted on going to California Pizza at Ala Moana earlier this evening. At this age, they just like one form of pasta or another. I took the opportunity to sneak into H and asked another SA (mine was off today) if there are other exotic CDCs in stock. She was in the store room for some time but emerged with 3 gator CDCs that she found way back.
> 
> 
> 
> So ladies, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> Gris fonce GHW small scale
> 
> Gris fonce GHW large scale
> 
> Marron fonce PHW small scale
> 
> And if it's still there graphite PHW small scale
> 
> 
> 
> The darker Marron fonce looks really deep and rich. But I'm thinking may be I should get GHW so I'll then have one of each? Surprisingly, the large scale GF looks richer than the small scale GF. For some reason, I always thought GF was a medium grey and was surprised to find out that it's a medium dark brown. The graphite is lovely and closer to black. Too many choices! Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I rarely carry a black bag but wear a lot of black shoes.




Gris Fonce GHW is my vote! Up to you on the scale size, I like both depending on the piece of skin. I'm glad you asked what else they had! I tried Marron Fonce but didn't love it.


----------



## dharma

Good morning ladies! Been lying low, it's been a ridiculously tough work week plus teen drama, not good  conversation for the " Good time Cafe " 
I hope to catchup with all the post tonight or tomorrow, so much happening!!

For now...
FabF, Gris fonce for sure, I'd die if offered so many choices!  That's like the "old days" at H, it was so much fun to shop then.
EB, congrats on the new car, it sounds so beautiful. We are city road warriors and never invest in beautiful cars. One drive on my own street and there's enough potholes to bruise a tank. One day I hope!
MrsJDS, congrats on the bag!!!! And I'm so happy you are getting a great first impression of the job. I am a freelance consultant and I start new jobs and virtually every few days. Sometimes I get "cubicle envy"
MrsO, your new project sounds so exciting! It's hysterical to hear about shop kitty. I'm glad you are happy with your spot removal. The first ding always hurts a a bit.
Vigee and Kate, I hope you like the DVd's. they have really changed my body, I love them. You can also try them online through their website if you want to try different ones before you buy. I think it's around 5 or 6 dollars for 48 hours, each video.
I'll catch up more later, time to get back to the crazy job.....


----------



## dharma

More catching up....
FabF, that new h bag sounds intriguing! Does it work crossbody?  I've been wanting a casual cross body boho bag from H and never found one. I should have gone for the Massai cut as that was the closest I've come to a good fit..evi doesn't work for me
Have a safe trip home!!

MASEML, your gift sounds perfect!!! I would cherish a gift like that forever! I think you asked about DD's robotics...I'm not sure if the competition you saw in NYC was the same organization, but it's likely. We were not in that particular one, we are a different region. She is still competing, this weekend is three days of competitions. Much like other sports, it goes for a season and there are playoffs. I'll let you know how she does this weekend

MrsO, we have a painting of our dogs too


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ladies, sorry I have not posted much as I am still struggling to keep above water! Was away for the weekend then did an opening speech for an event and then last night attended a theatre special showing (for a very funny new girlie comedy musical which we LOVED!)  

Just a quick note before I jump to another meeting. On Monday our swivel chairs have been delivered and they are even nicer than we remembered, in dark cherry red. But I haven't took the packaging plastic away yet because there are still work going on at the house and it's dusty. 

I am thinking about taking Ms BI K out for a spin this Saturday to visit the jeweller again. 

*MrsJDS*, hope your new job started well! 

*FabF*, are you still in Hawaii? 

Catch you all later!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies, Happy Wednesday!

This week is flying by and can't believe that I slept very late ~ until 6:30am ~ that's a record for me and haven't done that in years. So much to catch up on here, this thread is on fire. Just returned from running my usual morning errands and settling in for the day. Can't believe that the sun is finally out but it might rain later today. The weather here is so unpredictable. 

*MASEML*, your outfit for this weekend sounds perfect, especially your geranium constance wallet. You can definitely use it as a clutch, it is so gorgeous.  

*MrsO*, glad to hear that your meeting yesterday went well and loved your comment about studio kitty. Cats are so funny, I just had to laugh. Also, so sorry to hear about that subway mugging when you were just four years old. There are good reasons why I will not ride subways in NYC even though it is probably the most efficient mode of transportation there. I have had some nasty experiences on the NYC trains and truly would rather walk. Luckily, I don't have to do either. Moving on to more pleasant topics....

*FabF*, given all of those CDC choices, my preference would be for the gris fonce CDC GHW small scales. If I remember correctly gris fonce is lisse, while graphite is matte and the shiny small scales are the most beautiful to me. So, the bottom line is that I would buy both the parade necklace and the exotic CDC. This is your last day in Hawaii and the time has passed way too quickly. Are you doing anything special for dinner this evening? 

*dharma*, okay, I am ready to begin the Physique 57 daily routine. I have the 57 minute DVD volume 1, the fit ball, ten pound weights and a private work-out space on our third floor which is very comfortable. Looks like I am ready to go. Plus, there is a Physique 57 studio in Beverly Hills which is just two miles from my eldest DD's condo. I plan on joining for a month and using über to get back and forth when I am out in LA next month. Thanks for the encouragement! Good luck to your DD with her robotics competition this weekend. My fingers are crossed for her. 

*MrsJDS*, a HUGE congrats on your etoupe B30 GHW, a heavenly neutral especially with that color hardware. Not only is it the perfect under the radar B, you can probably take it it to your office. You deserve a round of applause for your new position and making such a graceful transition. Please post pics of your new baby when you have a minute. 

*xiangxiang*, had a feeling that you have been super busy! Glad that the chairs arrived and that you are thrilled with them. Yes, it is best to leave the plastic on them until all of the construction and interior work is finished. I say that from past experience, lol. Otherwise they will be covered in dust and will look tired before you have even used them. We don't want that to happen to those gorgeous swivel chairs! Anything happening with mr fireplace, did you reach a settlement with him and is his work completed? Also, definitely take Ms BI K out for some sunshine this weekend ~ I haven't used my BI B35 in months and months, might bring her to the West Coast with me. 

*kate*, you are way ahead of me these days as far as yoga and pilates. Hopefully, your new dvd from eBay will arrive soon. I bought mine on Amazon and we are Prime members so I received it in two days. Love shopping on Amazon and buy as much as I can from that site. 

Hello to *EB*, *MadamB*, *biscuit*, *etoile* and *Jadeite*. 

Hope that everyone has a great day!


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> *Maseml,* I had to go back and look at the posts-this thread seems to move so fast-that is such a thoughtful gift I am sure they will love it! This is going to expose us as the crazy cat people we are but I had a portrait painted of DH's beloved cat a few years ago. Now that she's passed, its even more special to him. Sorry your subway ride was a little scary but part of me wants to tell that guy "hey, don't open with Riker's and maybe you'll get more donations!"  I do think things have improved a lot, my dad and I got mugged on the subway when I was like 4 years old-who mugs a 4 year old?? My dad was so scared, we didn't take the subway for a long time after that.
> 
> 
> 
> *MrsJDS,* I am giddy with anticipation. I think Etoupe with GHW is so stunningly gorgeous! That color really changes depending on the hardware. Major congratulations to you on your new bag and your new gig! A cafe meet up someday would be so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> *Fab, *I PM'd you back but I say go for it on the Parade! You loved it and it's there, plus as you said it's a chance to go back _one more time_ to see if anything wants to hitch a ride home with you!
> 
> 
> 
> *EB*, *don't you have a SO that's Graphite with Malachite stitching or am I making that up?  Your new car will match your bag! That will be amazing!
> *
> 
> 
> *Mindi,* I hear you! Spring where are you already? I'm still wearing my fur hat!
> 
> 
> 
> *Vigee,* did you have a nice day?
> 
> 
> 
> I had an amazing day actually, my meeting went incredibly well. I think the clients are feeling really great about our project together and I'm excited to get started on the work. Everyone had a good time at the studio and all the clients wanted to pet Shop Kitty but she wasn't having it and was hissing at them. I wanted to tell her "hey cat, this job is going to keep you in cat chow for the rest of the year so be nice!"
> 
> 
> 
> I have to get to bed, I have my early AM tomorrow when I'm up even before Vigee and Fab will probably still be awake in HI! See you all tomorrow!



MrsO, you are GOOD!!! Yes, that's my SO! And I have a Graphite Gator Dogon wallet, too. I'm super excited about it!!!

I hope everyone's having a great Wednesday .


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoupebirkin said:


> MrsO, you are GOOD!!! Yes, that's my SO! And I have a Graphite Gator Dogon wallet, too. I'm super excited about it!!!
> 
> I hope everyone's having a great Wednesday .



*EB*, Graphite with Malachite stitching sounds absolutely heavenly. Can't wait until you receive your B, love bi-colored H bags.


----------



## MASEML

Happy Wednesday ladies! 

Can finally spend time posting as I'm on a train to the burbs, getting my fur coat re-sized/altered finally! 
Of course, I won't be able to wear it until next year but that's okay, I'm happy just to have it and to have gotten it at a great discount!  

*Vigee*, you are a real trooper! You must be so efficient and great at accomplishing things. I wish I were able to wake up early to get things done; rather, I usually lay in bed, catch up on TPF or the news, until it's too late and I'm rushing to get ready for work. What do you and Coco have planned for this afternoon? 

*Kate*, I hope I didn't paint a scary picture of nyc! It's not scary; I think I am just paranoid. The guy last night was harmless (I think?) but I was just nervous bc he started off with his time in Rikers (usually people asking for donations start with I'm a veteran, etc etc). Let me know how the physique DVDs turn out! I've heard great things about the classes so would be good to hear about the DVDs. 

*Xiangxiang*, yay for the swivel chairs. How exciting! Are you renovating your house? I think I read something along those lines in earlier posts, sorry don't want to assume anything. Oh, congrats on your speaking engagement! Glad it went well!! 

Hello to everyone else, will post more on my ride home. I'm at my stop!


----------



## MASEML

*FabF*, which colour did you end up getting? Spill!  

*MrsJDS*, how was day 3? Must be so exciting (and overwhelming?) meeting all these new people. 

*MadamB*, any more flower pics to cheer us up? it's been so cold and rainy today :/


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - I will send you a brief note now and catch up with you later!  I will take a modelling pic of my bag over the weekend.  I'm too pooped in the evenings these days.  Getting up at 530am to work out and then going hard all day leaves me little bandwidth at the end of the day!  The leather is clemence.  I was offered an etain in epsom as well but I don't like epsom in large bags!  It's my first B30 and I'm so surprised how much smaller the B30 is compared to the B35.

Xiang - good news about the chairs!  Your house reno seems like it is coming along.  Would love to see the before and after pics if you can do a reveal.  Missing your posts in the cafe!

MrsO - I can't believe what type of rotten person would rob a 4 year old.  On to funnier stories, I do love the story of the shop kitty hissing at the wonderful clients!

MASEML - remind me of what fur you purchased at a good price that you are getting resized?  Did you post it in the fur + H thread?

FabF - last day!  Sniff!  What H purchase did you end up getting today?  Decisions, decisions, decisions!!!  

I will respond to everyone else later this evening!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Happy Wednesday ladies!
> 
> Can finally spend time posting as I'm on a train to the burbs, getting my fur coat re-sized/altered finally!
> Of course, I won't be able to wear it until next year but that's okay, I'm happy just to have it and to have gotten it at a great discount!
> 
> *Vigee*, you are a real trooper! You must be so efficient and great at accomplishing things. I wish I were able to wake up early to get things done; rather, I usually lay in bed, catch up on TPF or the news, until it's too late and I'm rushing to get ready for work.* What do you and Coco have planned for this afternoon? *
> 
> *Kate*, I hope I didn't paint a scary picture of nyc! It's not scary; I think I am just paranoid. The guy last night was harmless (I think?) but I was just nervous bc he started off with his time in Rikers (usually people asking for donations start with I'm a veteran, etc etc). Let me know how the physique DVDs turn out! I've heard great things about the classes so would be good to hear about the DVDs.
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, yay for the swivel chairs. How exciting! Are you renovating your house? I think I read something along those lines in earlier posts, sorry don't want to assume anything. Oh, congrats on your speaking engagement! Glad it went well!!
> 
> Hello to everyone else, will post more on my ride home. I'm at my stop!



*MASEML*, Coco and I spent the day indoors being 100% lazy ~ cold and raining  here, too and the perfect day to do nothing much at all except read and play on my MacBook Pro. I binged watched the new TV series Empire earlier this week, so I caught up on a few other TV shows. Really feel well-rested and relaxed! Coco is busy cat-napping as I write this. 

*MrsJDS*, oh how I relate to those days of being so tired after a long day at work! Looking forward to seeing your new B30 and it is a lot smaller than a B35, this surprised me too. 

*FabF*, waiting for your Hawaiian reveal! 

Have a good evening, ladies!


----------



## MASEML

Hi MrsJDS, I'm not sure if I posted my fur jacket in the "fur+ H" thread, probably only in the non-H indulges? The ladies in the fur thread have amazing collections, I don't think my new piece can compare (but I do LOVE it!)  

I can't wait to see your B30! Etoupe is my favourite colour. 

Vigee- what a perfect afternoon in light of the weather! I couldn't think of anything better than watching catch-up and catnapping


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi Vigee - I laughed when I read that you slept in till 630am!  For many people, they struggle to get up at 630am but I know you normally have been up for a couple of hours by then!  Also wanted to let you know that Docride's kit just arrived today so I will be able to work on my home spa activities Easter weekend!  Your day sounded lovely.  Today was not a great day here either and we have the fireplaces on right now.  This in between weather reminds me a lot of Vancouver - the cold dampness gets into your skin.

MAESML - your outfit sounds perfect.  Do take a mod pic for us!


----------



## Suncatcher

MASEML said:


> Hi MrsJDS, I'm not sure if I posted my fur jacket in the "fur+ H" thread, probably only in the non-H indulges? The ladies in the fur thread have amazing collections, I don't think my new piece can compare (but I do LOVE it!)
> 
> I can't wait to see your B30! Etoupe is my favourite colour.
> 
> Vigee- what a perfect afternoon in light of the weather! I couldn't think of anything better than watching catch-up and catnapping



Wowsers!  This is beautiful!  Our posts just crossed paths.  What are its specs?  I would post it alongside some H.  The ladies in the fur thread are very welcoming.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Hi MrsJDS, I'm not sure if I posted my fur jacket in the "fur+ H" thread, probably only in the non-H indulges? The ladies in the fur thread have amazing collections, I don't think my new piece can compare (but I do LOVE it!)
> 
> I can't wait to see your B30! Etoupe is my favourite colour.
> 
> Vigee- what a perfect afternoon in light of the weather! I couldn't think of anything better than watching catch-up and catnapping



*MASEML*, love this fur, please post it in the Fur + Hermes thread!


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> Wowsers!  This is beautiful!  Our posts just crossed paths.  What are its specs?  I would post it alongside some H.  The ladies in the fur thread are very welcoming.



Oh, thank you MrsJDS! Hmm, I purchased it from Neiman Marcus - it's sheared mink. I didn't realize that if you purchase from NM, they offer complimentary fur alterations from their local furrier. I purchased this piece in late Jan but i had to wait until today to have it pinned. It's a Zac Posen fur piece, but it has a NM label as well, so I'm thinking that it was a collaboration? But, I have no idea....Maybe next year, I'll post it in the fur thread; it's not coming home until then


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello everyone! We're at California Pizza again because DDs insisted on eating fusili Alfredo. The saving grace is that it has an ocean view so I'm sittingng here sipping passion fruit mojito and enjoying the view. Really can't complain the weather has been perfect everyday. 

Will stop by H afterwards. DH even weighed in on what to get. He's funny though--doesn't blink if I get a purse but doesn't get why small accessories cost a lot. He doesn't mind if I get diamond or gold jewelry because he feels they retain value and can be passed down. This anniversary, I'd originally wanted a Cartier diamond Love pendant but am trading this for little H things, etc. 

Will pop by later on to let you know what I got, if any.


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, love this fur, please post it in the Fur + Hermes thread!



Thank you Vigee!   Will have to post it next year in the fur thread; once it is resized, it's going directly into storage. maybe I'll bring something H to the store when it's ready for pick up to sneak a photo!


----------



## dharma

MASEML said:


> Thank you Vigee!   Will have to post it next year in the fur thread; once it is resized, it's going directly into storage. maybe I'll bring something H to the store when it's ready for pick up to sneak a photo!



It's a beautiful coat, MASEML! Congratulations!


----------



## dharma

Vigee, I hope you enjoy the DVD! I used to crack up at the instructor's commentary, it's so silly. But now I find that it gets me through..  I know exactly when she going to say certain goofy things and I use them as milestones to get through the hour  10 lbs is a lot! I usually use 8's for the heavy section and 5's for the light section.  Going to the studio in LA would be amazing! I look forward to my work trips in NYC so I can go in person. It helps correct your form so you can do it even better at home. 

Xiangxiang, your chairs must be so pretty! I'll bet you can't wait for the day to unwrap them


I'm curious what skin care serums everyone uses....if any. I am loyal to my day and night routines but often switch serums and masks to keep things interesting. I'd love a new recommendation for a night serum, something to combat everything any ideas?


----------



## MASEML

Thanks Dharma! 

My day and night serum is Phytomer Hydrasea Serum. I don't have too much experience in serums as I switched to serums only two years ago when I went to get a facial on a ski trip. The facialist introduced me to the phytomer brand- she said my skin was so dry and this was very hydrating and light. I love it!  It's not that expensive, as I buy it off amazon these days for less than $50. And, my day/night cream is a brand called Complex 10 or 20?, found in drugstores, and this was recommended by my old dermatologist. Just to compete my evening facial process, I put La Mer around my eyes only. For some reason, using La Mer on my face causes blemishes. 

Is there a reason for a change to your evening facial routine?


----------



## MASEML

dharma, just started my skin care routine for the evening, it's Complex 15


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Aaaaargh!!!  The electrical transformer across the street from my house exploded this evening. I'm sitting here in the dark with a flashlight in one hand and a baseball bat in the other hand guarding my collections against looters.  This sort of thing brings them out of the woodwork.  My apologies for gunking up this thread with a frustrated post.


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> Aaaaargh!!!  The electrical transformer across the street from my house exploded this evening. I'm sitting here in the dark with a flashlight in one hand and a baseball bat in the other hand guarding my collections against looters.  This sort of thing brings them out of the woodwork.  My apologies for gunking up this thread with a frustrated post.



Stay safe Madam B, hopefully local police are in the area too!


----------



## MASEML

Madam Bijoux said:


> Aaaaargh!!!  The electrical transformer across the street from my house exploded this evening. I'm sitting here in the dark with a flashlight in one hand and a baseball bat in the other hand guarding my collections against looters.  This sort of thing brings them out of the woodwork.  My apologies for gunking up this thread with a frustrated post.



Madam B, stay vigilant and be safe. Keep posting every so often so we know you are ok.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Stay safe Madam B, hopefully local police are in the area too!





MASEML said:


> Madam B, stay vigilant and be safe. Keep posting every so often so we know you are ok.



Thanks, MrsOwen3 and Maseml.  The power came back at 1:00 am.  All is well.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies, Happy Wednesday!
> 
> This week is flying by and can't believe that I slept very late ~ until 6:30am ~ that's a record for me and haven't done that in years. So much to catch up on here, this thread is on fire. Just returned from running my usual morning errands and settling in for the day. Can't believe that the sun is finally out but it might rain later today. The weather here is so unpredictable.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, had a feeling that you have been super busy! Glad that the chairs arrived and that you are thrilled with them. Yes, it is best to leave the plastic on them until all of the construction and interior work is finished. I say that from past experience, lol. Otherwise they will be covered in dust and will look tired before you have even used them. We don't want that to happen to those gorgeous swivel chairs! Anything happening with mr fireplace, did you reach a settlement with him and is his work completed? Also, definitely take Ms BI K out for some sunshine this weekend ~ I haven't used my BI B35 in months and months, might bring her to the West Coast with me.
> 
> Hope that everyone has a great day!


 
*Vigee*, 6.30am is so late for you! LOL. We are having a very raining day here too and very cold! 

So Mr Fireplace is still rubbish! He was supposed to get some samples for us but now he said he couldn't or it would be delayed etc etc. So we gave up on his sample and decided to go to a show room near us in the city to see it. Then we will make a final decision. 

When are you going to the west coast? April? You should definitely take BI B35 it's just like the colour of the ocean! So fitting!



etoupebirkin said:


> MrsO, you are GOOD!!! Yes, that's my SO! And I have a Graphite Gator Dogon wallet, too. I'm super excited about it!!!
> 
> I hope everyone's having a great Wednesday .


 
*etoupebirkin*, has you received your SO or you are still waiting? either way, congratulations!




MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - I will send you a brief note now and catch up with you later!  I will take a modelling pic of my bag over the weekend.  I'm too pooped in the evenings these days.  Getting up at 530am to work out and then going hard all day leaves me little bandwidth at the end of the day!  The leather is clemence.  I was offered an etain in epsom as well but I don't like epsom in large bags!  It's my first B30 and I'm so surprised how much smaller the B30 is compared to the B35.
> 
> Xiang - good news about the chairs!  Your house reno seems like it is coming along.  Would love to see the before and after pics if you can do a reveal.  Missing your posts in the cafe!
> 
> I will respond to everyone else later this evening!


 
*MrsJDS*, congratulations on your etoupe B! how exciting! I felt exactly the same when I got my first B30 and thought it was so small compared to B35! Now I love B30! But I do think B35 has its place in my wardrobe too so I wouldn't let go of mine but probably won't add more in 35. 

We are not really reno the house because the house is brand new! We are just finishing it off with our own choice of fixings etc. But gosh it takes so long! Last weekend we also finished the designs of the two walk-in wardrobes (not very big by U.S. standards). I really liked the designer's 3D drawings, including an aerial view too!  And hopefully he will do a good job in finishing them!




MASEML said:


> Hi MrsJDS, I'm not sure if I posted my fur jacket in the "fur+ H" thread, probably only in the non-H indulges? The ladies in the fur thread have amazing collections, I don't think my new piece can compare (but I do LOVE it!)
> 
> I can't wait to see your B30! Etoupe is my favourite colour.
> 
> Vigee- what a perfect afternoon in light of the weather! I couldn't think of anything better than watching catch-up and catnapping


 
*MASEML*, this is gorgeous! LOVE LOVE LOVE! What bag are you planning to pair it with? Shame you have to wait for the winter to come around again but I am sure it will all be worth it!




Fabfashion said:


> Hello everyone! We're at California Pizza again because DDs insisted on eating fusili Alfredo. The saving grace is that it has an ocean view so I'm sittingng here sipping passion fruit mojito and enjoying the view. Really can't complain the weather has been perfect everyday.
> 
> Will stop by H afterwards. DH even weighed in on what to get. He's funny though--doesn't blink if I get a purse but doesn't get why small accessories cost a lot. He doesn't mind if I get diamond or gold jewelry because he feels they retain value and can be passed down. This anniversary, I'd originally wanted a Cartier diamond Love pendant but am trading this for little H things, etc.
> 
> Will pop by later on to let you know what I got, if any.


 
Hi *Fabfahsion*, California Pizza is great for a quick bite! I like the miso salad (they still do it?). I NEED to know what you get from H!


----------



## chicinthecity777

dharma said:


> Vigee, I hope you enjoy the DVD! I used to crack up at the instructor's commentary, it's so silly. But now I find that it gets me through..  I know exactly when she going to say certain goofy things and I use them as milestones to get through the hour  10 lbs is a lot! I usually use 8's for the heavy section and 5's for the light section.  Going to the studio in LA would be amazing! I look forward to my work trips in NYC so I can go in person. It helps correct your form so you can do it even better at home.
> 
> Xiangxiang, your chairs must be so pretty! I'll bet you can't wait for the day to unwrap them
> 
> 
> I'm curious what skin care serums everyone uses....if any. I am loyal to my day and night routines but often switch serums and masks to keep things interesting. I'd love a new recommendation for a night serum, something to combat everything any ideas?



*dharma*, thank you for your kind words on the chairs! We are very pleased with them and can't wait to use them one day! 

As for serum, I have gone back and forth so many different products but I seem always go back to the old school Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair. I tried la Mer but it didn't really do anything for me.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hi *MrsOwen *and *Madam Bijoux*!


----------



## MSO13

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi *MrsOwen *and *Madam Bijoux*!




Hi Xiangxiang! Nice to see you


----------



## MSO13

Hi all! I have to run to the office and then I'm heading to a workshop I'm teaching. I have class all day tomorrow and a weekend job so the end of this week is a little crazy. Hope everyone has a wonderful day!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hi everyone,

I have my SO. Here's a picture of my gray/green girl. This is a picture of her when she was new.

BTW, I'm wearing her today.  She's one of my favorite bags.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Madam Bijoux said:


> Thanks, MrsOwen3 and Maseml.  The power came back at 1:00 am.  All is well.



Glad to hear all is well. I hope you got some rest.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Throwback Thursday, ladies! 

Yes, another day and awake at 4:30am but just couldn't rally and really wake-up until a half hour ago. If I quote all of the posts that I want to respond to there wouldn't be enough space for a message ~ they would take up an entire page! So, I am just going to dive right in and hope that I don't forget anyone. 

*MASEML*, there is nothing better than H and fur! Your new sheared mink from Neiman's is gorgeous and love the soft brown color. I am sure that it will look beautiful on you when you receive it back from alterations. Sheared mink happens to be a favorite of mine, a great choice IMO. Can't wait to see an action pic later this year. 

*MrsJDS*, well, the first week of your new job is coming to an end. Are you exhausted or exhilarated? Hope that your new position is everything that you want and more.

*dharma*, I swear by the three skin care lines ~ SkinCeuticals, SkinMedica and Stivectin. SkinCeuticals has a serum called C + feurilic (or something like that) and SkinMedica has an item called TNS Essential serum. Both are great serums and I recommend them. Skinceuticals in particular has many serums and I alternate between them depending on the time of year and what my skin requires.

*xiangxiang*, that is a total bummer about mr fireplace! It's totally lame of  him to flake out on you like that. Getting samples from another vendor seems like an intelligent move in order to get the job done. You have waited long enough for him to come through and this looks like a masculine case of beauty without brains. Yes, BI is the color of the ocean and my BI B35 has been used so infrequently that I think a trip to the West Coast is a good move. 

*FabF*, spill, girlfriend, spill! Hoping that you bought everything that you wanted at H ~ if not, I have found the next beautiful H thing that I cannot live without is right around the corner, lol. Hope that your flight home was calm and that your DDs slept most of the way or at least played quietly. 

*MrsO*, sounds like you have a hectic end of the week and weekend. You thrive on the action so this won't be a problem for you. Please visit us on the cafe when you come up for air! We will be thinking of you.

*MadamB*, ouch, I feel your pain about the loss of electricity. This always scares me, too. Glad that it is on now and everything is back to normal. A huge sigh of relief for you.

*EB*, thanks for sharing a pic of your graphite and malachite B, she is gorgeous! Wowza that malachite is simply perfection with graphite and I would have never thought to pair the two colors. Really an amazing SO, congrats. 

Hope that everyone has a great day!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Thursday, ladies! A quick hi as we're in the car on our way home. Thank you to you all for your support and encouragement (enablement, hehe) as I went down the CDC slope. You know how I can get when I hear the words rare, hard to find. Lol.

The marron fonce CDC was very rich. I think it'd have looked even better with GHW. I passed on MF and graphite as both DH and I thought having one of each hardware for my first set makes more sense. Having said that I can see a black or graphite PHW in my future if I find that I wear a CDC often or may be a Medor watch with a black strap. 

I really liked the Gris Fonce in large scale. The small scale looks lighter because there are more veins(?) around the scales and they look light gray. My SA thought the large scales look better too. Then as I was going with the large scales, she mentioned that if it gets a scratch it will show more because of a large flat space while the small scales won't show scratches easily. Well, given my OCD nature with scratches I decided right then on small scales.  I took quick snaps in the car on the way to the airport. Here she is lady. Thanks for coming on this journey with me.


----------



## Fabfashion

I also brought this little lady home with me, Miss Parade. I can see us hanging out together often.


----------



## MASEML

FabF, the Gris fonce and Parade necklace is gorgy! 

Stopping in to say hi ladies. There's a huge fire in nyc. It's so terrible!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> FabF, the Gris fonce and Parade necklace is gorgy!
> 
> Stopping in to say hi ladies. There's a huge fire in nyc. It's so terrible!



*FabF*, love your pics and your gris fonce CDC GHW and parade necklace are perfect. Enjoyed the thrill of shopping with you in Hawaii. 

*MASEML*, just read about the fire in East Village and it sounds horrible.  Also, read that it might have been caused by a gas leak. Hope that you are okay.


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> FabF, the Gris fonce and Parade necklace is gorgy!
> 
> Stopping in to say hi ladies. There's a huge fire in nyc. It's so terrible!


Thanks so much, MASAML! On one hand I want to encourage you to try a CDC so you can join the club but on the other hand, I wouldn't want to steer you down the very slippery slope. 

BTW, your fur jacket is gorgeous! Did you take a mod pic before sending it for alteration. I love fur coats but don't have an opportunity to wear mine every often even though it's always freezing cold here.


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, love your pics and your gris fonce CDC GHW and parade necklace are perfect. Enjoyed the thrill of shopping with you in Hawaii.
> 
> *MASEML*, just read about the fire in East Village and it sounds horrible.  Also, read that it might have been caused by a gas leak. Hope that you are okay.



Vigee, it's terrible. I'm fine, thanks for asking.  I can see the smoke from where I am (and I saw the crazy flames when the explosion happened, I took a couple photos but feel incredibly guilty doing it as I know people are hurt). The air outside is incredibly smoky.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, love your pics and your gris fonce CDC GHW and parade necklace are perfect. Enjoyed the thrill of shopping with you in Hawaii.
> 
> *MASEML*, just read about the fire in East Village and it sounds horrible.  Also, read that it might have been caused by a gas leak. Hope that you are okay.


Thank you, Vigee! Your CDC collection and impeccable taste inspires me. I don't know how to wear the CDCs yet but suspect it'll be easier to match with my wardrobe than trying to figure out which scarf/shawl to wear. LOL. Now I can't stop thinking about the graphite, isn't that funny? I also vote for taking your BI to LA. When do you leave and how long will you be staying? You must be so excited to see DDs again.

MASEML, that's so scary. Hope you're keeping safe! 

Madam, that sounds scary last night. Glad to hear all's okay. DH installed 7 security cameras inside and 2 outside ever since DDs were born plus we have 3 yappy dogs to scare away any intruder. 

dharma, I use similar serums as Vigee. I'm a product junkie but the 2 that I always use as my staples are Skinceuticals C E Ferulic in the am and SkinMedica TNS Essential Serum for pm. I ordered them from ebay at less than retail. I also use Estee Lauder Idealist or sometimes Origins Mega Bright serum on top of the 2 serums for sun spots. 

xiangxiang, that Mr Fizzle needs a major talking to. I can't believe how irresponsible he is despite how irresistible he is. Hope you get it all sorted out soon.


----------



## biscuit1

MASEML said:


> Vigee, it's terrible. I'm fine, thanks for asking.  I can see the smoke from where I am (and I saw the crazy flames when the explosion happened, I took a couple photos but feel incredibly guilty doing it as I know people are hurt). The air outside is incredibly smoky.



It's on almost every tv channel here. 3 people in critical condition. The smoke looks incredible. 
Stay safe.


----------



## Fabfashion

dharma said:


> More catching up....
> FabF, *that new h bag sounds intriguing! Does it work crossbody?*  I've been wanting a casual cross body boho bag from H and never found one. I should have gone for the Massai cut as that was the closest I've come to a good fit..evi doesn't work for me
> Have a safe trip home!!
> 
> MASEML, your gift sounds perfect!!! I would cherish a gift like that forever! I think you asked about DD's robotics...I'm not sure if the competition you saw in NYC was the same organization, but it's likely. We were not in that particular one, we are a different region. She is still competing, this weekend is three days of competitions. Much like other sports, it goes for a season and there are playoffs. I'll let you know how she does this weekend
> 
> MrsO, we have a painting of our dogs too


dharma, I don't think the Virevolte can be worn cross body. It's kind of like the Marwari but longer and slouchier. Saw another one at the Ala Moana store in orange with brown closure. I think it looks nice in bright color. IMO, it'll be a good alternative to Picotin GM and may be a better buy than a Double Sens because of the closure. Here's a pic I saw from nmplus.hk website and there's a thread on the forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/womens-defile-spring-summer-2015-a-882584.html


----------



## MASEML

biscuit1 said:


> It's on almost every tv channel here. 3 people in critical condition. The smoke looks incredible.
> Stay safe.



Oh yes, just got home and turned on the news. The images!! Hope everyone injured and displaced will be ok/are ok. 

Smoke was so bad that you could smell the smoke in the building I was in. Anyway, on to happier news.... It's almost the weekend!  What does everyone have planned?


----------



## MASEML

FabF!  I see that it's a slippery slope . Didn't you get 2 on your trip?  

Thanks for the compliment! Oh, no I didn't take a model pic, but I'll try to get a snap once the furrier completes the alteration. Maybe post it in the fur + H thread too!


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> So Mr Fireplace is still rubbish! He was supposed to get some samples for us but now he said he couldn't or it would be delayed etc etc. So we gave up on his sample and decided to go to a show room near us in the city to see it. Then we will make a final decision.
> 
> 
> 
> ]MASEML[/B], this is gorgeous! LOVE LOVE LOVE! What bag are you planning to pair it with? Shame you have to wait for the winter to come around again but I am sure it will all be worth it



Hmm, not sure what to pair with it. I think my red constance wallet would contrast well with it? My other H bags (and I don't have many)  are neutral so I think it wouldn't stand out. 

Sounds like your fireplace contractor is unreliable! Been hearing about him for a while now! You should get a credit for all of the headaches he's put you through!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> I also brought this little lady home with me, Miss Parade. I can see us hanging out together often.



Miss Parade is beautiful


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> Hmm, not sure what to pair with it. I think my red constance wallet would contrast well with it? My other H bags (and I don't have many)  are neutral so I think it wouldn't stand out.
> 
> Sounds like your fireplace contractor is unreliable! Been hearing about him for a while now! You should get a credit for all of the headaches he's put you through!!


Maseml, I'd think it depends on what you'll wear on the bottom and shoes too then you can coordinate the whole outfit. It's gorgeous so will look great with whatever you pair it with. 

Hehe, this is #2 CDC. The first is red geranium gator with PHW. I'm hoping I can stop at 2.


----------



## MSO13

MASEML said:


> Vigee, it's terrible. I'm fine, thanks for asking.  I can see the smoke from where I am (and I saw the crazy flames when the explosion happened, I took a couple photos but feel incredibly guilty doing it as I know people are hurt). The air outside is incredibly smoky.




I was in the city today and saw the smoke, it was huge. It seems like it was mostly minor injuries so far and related to gas utility work. It's very fortunate that there weren't more serious injuries! two buildings collapsed.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Thursday, ladies! A quick hi as we're in the car on our way home. Thank you to you all for your support and encouragement (enablement, hehe) as I went down the CDC slope. You know how I can get when I hear the words rare, hard to find. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> The marron fonce CDC was very rich. I think it'd have looked even better with GHW. I passed on MF and graphite as both DH and I thought having one of each hardware for my first set makes more sense. Having said that I can see a black or graphite PHW in my future if I find that I wear a CDC often or may be a Medor watch with a black strap.
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked the Gris Fonce in large scale. The small scale looks lighter because there are more veins(?) around the scales and they look light gray. My SA thought the large scales look better too. Then as I was going with the large scales, she mentioned that if it gets a scratch it will show more because of a large flat space while the small scales won't show scratches easily. Well, given my OCD nature with scratches I decided right then on small scales.  I took quick snaps in the car on the way to the airport. Here she is lady. Thanks for coming on this journey with me.







Fabfashion said:


> I also brought this little lady home with me, Miss Parade. I can see us hanging out together often.




Congratulations Fab! gorgeous choices!! Miss Parade looks amazing on you and I love the Gris Fonce GHW, I actually tried this on myself today at Wall St but it didn't sing to me as I have Graphite Swift already. I also saw your Geranium in real life and it's stunning. I wish you safe travels and hope you had a great time on vacation!!


----------



## MSO13

hi all! I'm on the train home from teaching. I went to Wall St which was empty and a nice SA showed me a bunch of stuff but nothing came home with me. I saw the Faco in Black Chevre, Box, Clemence and it was to die for. As a clutch or a shoulder bag I thought it was really special. It goes on the mental wish list for sure but now is not the right time for more bags. 

there were a TON of CDCs but nothing that I needed. I saw Blk Box GHW and it looked good on but I'm still holding out for exotic in that combo. Vigee, I didn't ask about Craie RGHW but I saw Colvert RG and it was stunning. I was impressed with the store and liked the SA I chatted with. 

How was everyone's day?


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Parade is beautiful


Thank you, Madam! I've been loving H silver jewelry since getting my farandole necklace. So glad to take her home with me.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Congratulations Fab! gorgeous choices!! Miss Parade looks amazing on you and I love the Gris Fonce GHW, I actually tried this on myself today at Wall St but it didn't sing to me as I have Graphite Swift already. I also saw your Geranium in real life and it's stunning. I wish you safe travels and hope you had a great time on vacation!!


Thank you, MrsO! I'm more giddy with my 3 H goodies than getting a new bag as I think I'll use them more often than my bags.  I highly recommend Hawaii as a travel destination for anyone looking for beautiful beaches, gorgeous weather and hard to find H items including exotic CDCs. If it weren't so far for me, I'd go every few months. Lol.

There was  an orange Halzan when I was in Hawaii and I must say it looks great.  Not for me but I just love how it looks in pop color. At the airport  there's an H duty free and there were a sakura Berline and blue atoll  mini Berline--very pretty. I'll have to google up the Faco bag to see what it looks like. I also saw a mallard CDC RGHW on h.com Canada if anyone's looking.

Off to bed now and hope I adjust back to the east coast time tomorrow morning.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happy Friday everyone!!!

*FabFashion*, I hope you had safe travels back home. Love your choices, too. I am especially drooling over the gris fonce CDC.

Today I have an important call at work. Some legal issues that will drive a multimillion dollar contract with a lot of sensitivities, too. And I also have a Verdura luncheon. These events always have primo H sightings. I'll see if I can get some spy pics. But I can only L O O K. As I am on a ban for other badness.

*MASEML*, I have to say I am absolutely DROOLING over you new fur. It's just stunning.

***waves*** to *Biscuit, Vigee, MrsO, MmeB, Dharma, Xiang* and everyone else!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Good morning ladies and TGIF.

*xiangxiang*, still working harder than ever? At least it is Friday and hopefully you can relax this weekend. Should be the middle of the day in your time zone and only a few more hours to go. 

*FabF*, your three Hawaiian H purchases are wonderful and I am so glad that you are happy with them. Hawaii is being considered as a possible vacation destination, along with Mexico due to the proximity of California and DDs. The Bahamas are wonderful and we will go there this November but maybe next year we will change it up a bit. I think if we were to go to Hawaii, we would go to the island of Maui and stay at a resort in Lahaina ~ gasp ~ no H nearby, lol. Also, I leave for LA on April 14th, so only two more weeks here on the East Coast.

*dharma*, did the Physique 57 dvd yesterday and am sore today which is a very good sign! Found it to be challenging, especially with ten pound weights. Definitely cannot do triceps with that weight so I will have to buy the five pound dumb-bells, too. 

*MASEML*, glad that you are okay considering yesterday's terrible fire in the city. Must check the news and see if the fire is out yet, the FDNY reports I heard stated that it would probably take all night to contain it. Such a shame. Hope that you have a good day and don't have any problems getting to the office. 

*MrsO*, sounds like H Wall Street has an abundance of riches as far as CDCs. There are only two that I covet ~ the BI gator CDC GHW and the craie CDC RGHW. I will probably only find the BI gator by going the re-seller route and the craie CDC RGHW will make me wait for a call from H. In any case, I'm pretty patient now and am looking forward to buying a ficellle lizzie ano bracelet as soon as I can make it over to my local H.

*MrsJDS*, I think of you at 5:30am when I am wide awake and NOT working out, lol. Usually I wait until noon and then force myself to go upstairs to my mini-gym. It's actually very nice to work-out at home and I enjoy it once I get started. Thanks for your inout and your encouragement.

*EB*, good luck with your important call and have fun at your Verdura lunch. Sounds like you have a good day planned. Let us know if you stay on Ban Island and your spy B/K sightings. 

Has anyone ever misplaced a CSGM? My very favorite Couvertures et Tenues de Jour CSGM is MIA and I have looked everywhere for it. The only place it might be is in LA but highly doubt it. The box and the CSGM are missing, which makes this even stranger. Hopefully, it will turn up but where? 

Hope that everyone has a great day!


----------



## dharma

Sending cyber hugs to all! Really rough week, I'll try to catch up tonight xo
All the adorable emoticons are not working for me 
Have a great day!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hello everyone! Thank God it's Friday!!! A bit of a quiet day with only one big meeting this afternoon and then I am done! 

I am thinking about which Kelly to bring to the store (re)opening party of my home store. Obviously I am itching to bring the new Kelly but I think a 32 sellier K might be a tad too big. Like most H parties, I always treat it like a cocktail attire event. I don't use a clutch unless it's a sit down dinner. So question is shall I bring my new K32 or stick with K28 Ms Tosca? 

*Vigee*, just had lunch and yes less than half day to go! I would love to have a home gym but since we have the cinema, so it might have to be part of the garage or a cross trainer in one of the big bedrooms. Later last year, I did a sorting exercise with all my GMs. I took a photo of each folded, then printed a small print in colour and used two sided sticky tapes to tape them outside the GM boxes on one corner. And every time I took one out, I always put it back to the correct box. It's been working really well since then. Previously I had to open each box to find the one I was looking for. I hope you find your "missing" GM soon!  

*dharma*, cyber hugs back to you! 

*Fabfashion*, congratulations on your new CDCs! And love Parade necklace! I tried this one when it first came out and the only reason I didn't get it was that it hangs a bit lower than I like. It looks great on you!

*MASEML*, glad you are not affected by the fire! Sounds so scary! We once saw a wild fire in Palm Springs and we had to be diverted to a different route when we were heading back to our hotel there. We could see the fire from the road and it was very frightening looking scene! 

Hello *MrsJDS, MrsOwen, etoupebirkin, Biscuit*!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello everyone! Thank God it's Friday!!! A bit of a quiet day with only one big meeting this afternoon and then I am done!
> 
> I am thinking about which Kelly to bring to the store (re)opening party of my home store. Obviously I am itching to bring the new Kelly but I think a 32 sellier K might be a tad too big. Like most H parties, I always treat it like a cocktail attire event. I don't use a clutch unless it's a sit down dinner. So question is shall I bring my new K32 or stick with K28 Ms Tosca?
> 
> *Vigee*, just had lunch and yes less than half day to go! I would love to have a home gym but since we have the cinema, so it might have to be part of the garage or a cross trainer in one of the big bedrooms. Later last year, I did a sorting exercise with all my GMs. I took a photo of each folded, then printed a small print in colour and used two sided sticky tapes to tape them outside the GM boxes on one corner. And every time I took one out, I always put it back to the correct box. It's been working really well since then. Previously I had to open each box to find the one I was looking for. I hope you find your "missing" GM soon!



*xiangxiang*, glad that it's almost 5pm for you and time to start the weekend. 

Regarding your H event, if your outfit is dressy cocktail attire then maybe your K28 Ms Tosca is best. Love the H tosca color and you really can't go wrong with a K28 at a cocktail party IMO. It's perfection. 

I, too, store my CSGMs exactly the way you do with a removable sticky label on the corner of each box and then stacked orderly in a closet where I can see them. The box and the CSGM are missing. Maybe it is in a piece of luggage? Will check my suitcases later today and ask my eldest DD to look for it at her condo. I have never lost anything H, so this is very strange.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Friday, ladies! Hope you're all getting ready for the weekend! 

Starting to feel normal now. Our flight home was so easy--I hope I didn't just jinx myself for future flights. DDs fell asleep as soon as we were taking off because it was already 11 pm so they were pooped. They slept for almost 8 hours and then we landed. Hopefully, they'll sleep well when we fly to Barcelona next September. It's a night flight but shorter, about 7 hours. Hope they won't be too tired but I'm trying to get there 2-3 days before our cruise so everyone can chill, get adjusted to the time and have some tapas. 

I have a day off today. Trying to unpack but ended up making so much mess, there's barely any room to walk around the bedroom.  Was able to squeeze in a facial before noon, so relaxing. My face was rather dehydrated from the sun, salt, chlorine. BTW, I've been using the Boscia Tsubaki Deep Hydration Sleeping Mask for a few times now. Started off when we had all the deep freeze and my face looked like a desert with cracks. It's applied after washing and a serum (if you want) and then left on overnight. I woke up and could swear I look at least 5 years younger (10 would be pushing it, LOL). I used it last night after a scrub and even though I only had 5 hours of sleep, I looked very well rested. It's only $30 ish at Sephora. Highly recommend it.

MASAML, hope all's okay with you. Saw the news footage last night and it was pretty scary. Sorry to hear people were hurt and lost their homes. Hope those injured will recover soon. Sending best wishes to all New Yorkers. On to happier news, will you come to the Toronto sales? I can show you around town. It'd be great to meet you in person! Anyone else want to come? Apparently, we're having an H sales!!!

Vigee, Hawaii would be a great vacay spot! You could visit your DDs for a week or so first, hop to Hawaii in 5 hours, spend a few days in Waikiki, visit 2 H stores and then off to Maui. I've already got it all mapped out.  Next year we may do a cruise for a week around the different islands and then stay 4-5 days in Waikiki. We'll see. DDs seem to have 'opinions' on what they want to do, where they want to go and what they want to eat. It was easier when they didn't know how to talk yet.  On the CDC front, I asked my SA about blue and she said they had a BI gator GHW a few days before I arrived. Would have loved to see it in person. She did say it was a lot brighter than in regular leather. I'd have picked one up for you if they still had it and had I known it was on your list. Next time before I go to Hawaii I'll start taking special order for all my cafe friends. 

MrsO, how's class today? Hope it's not all work and no rest for you this weekend. I very much admire your commitment to your work, school and volunteer work. You have so much energy! 

MrsJDS, how's your first week? I hope it's been an energizing week. 

EB, your SO is TDF!  I'm drooling over it! Such beautiful combination. Did it take long? I don't shop at my local store enough to be offered a B or K, let alone an SO although I'd be stumped on what combo to choose if I'm ever offered one. H just makes too many beautiful colors.

xiangxiang, a croc egee clutch that I saw last week would be a perfect accompaniment to your reopening party. I wish I have opportunities to use a clutch like that. I only go to one formal a year so it just doesn't make too much sense. Same goes for some jewelry I have that can only be worn with formal wear. As for the K, I think depending on your outfit, a tosca K will be stunning. Do you have a pic of that you can share?

Hi Madam, dharma, biscuit, Mindi, Jadeite, Kate, etoile and everyone! 

PS Did I mention it's lightly snowing here? Go figure!


----------



## justinhas

MrsOwen3 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I had a little time to read and catch up. To clarify, my friend was super excited about my bag and a little flustered but I didnt feel judged by her. She loves fashion and was mostly just curious. She knows I work really hard and this is how I like to reward myself plus there's a little gifting from DH. I have no doubt that Ill be confronted at some point by one of these rude people though and Im glad I have you guys for support!
> 
> *Vigee,* I love the Dries cape and do not think it adds weight, I love volume and proportion and think it looks fabulous on you. In this vein I just got a smock dress by a blogger, Peony Lim. Well, I got two :shame:
> I wont be rocking them as mini dresses though, theyre a bit short for me. I am impressed by the quality and weight of the wool. Enjoy spaing your bags, it made me feel very connected to the craftsmanship handling it so much.
> 
> *Xiangxiang,* thank you for your compliment on my HAC action pic. I had my bag sitting out so I could admire it as well. I hope you relish it when you do take your Kelly out! Sorry the jewelry wasnt your vibe.
> 
> *Kate,* Im glad to hear the diet and yoga are going well. Im sticking with the low carb as much as possible and still getting my exercise in. Its the best when things are fitting well or looser!
> 
> *Fab,* glad you got your huge quantities of distractions for DDs on the plane. Good luck with the packing, Im sure Hawaii will yield better warm weather shopping!
> 
> *Maseml,* I have not heard of this chef but Im going to look him up. I love chefs and our rock star chef culture these days! Im sure dinner was amazing!
> 
> *Madam,* I hope you had a beautiful Spring day and enjoyed it!
> 
> *MrsJDS, *glad youre having lots of sun and beach fun! Youll be all rested up for your new job!
> 
> Hi *Dharma*, hope you had a lovely day!


MrsOwen3, I've been wanting a Peony Lim smock dress for so long! I was waiting for more reviews of the dress when she opened a new shop earlier this year, but haven't have any luck finding them. Could you please do a reveal of your Peony Lim smock dresses? Thanks much!


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Friday, ladies! Hope you're all getting ready for the weekend!
> 
> Starting to feel normal now. Our flight home was so easy--I hope I didn't just jinx myself for future flights. DDs fell asleep as soon as we were taking off because it was already 11 pm so they were pooped. They slept for almost 8 hours and then we landed. Hopefully, they'll sleep well when we fly to Barcelona next September. It's a night flight but shorter, about 7 hours. Hope they won't be too tired but I'm trying to get there 2-3 days before our cruise so everyone can chill, get adjusted to the time and have some tapas.
> 
> I have a day off today. Trying to unpack but ended up making so much mess, there's barely any room to walk around the bedroom.  Was able to squeeze in a facial before noon, so relaxing. My face was rather dehydrated from the sun, salt, chlorine. BTW, I've been using the Boscia Tsubaki Deep Hydration Sleeping Mask for a few times now. Started off when we had all the deep freeze and my face looked like a desert with cracks. It's applied after washing and a serum (if you want) and then left on overnight. I woke up and could swear I look at least 5 years younger (10 would be pushing it, LOL). I used it last night after a scrub and even though I only had 5 hours of sleep, I looked very well rested. It's only $30 ish at Sephora. Highly recommend it.
> 
> MASAML, hope all's okay with you. Saw the news footage last night and it was pretty scary. Sorry to hear people were hurt and lost their homes. Hope those injured will recover soon. Sending best wishes to all New Yorkers. On to happier news, will you come to the Toronto sales? I can show you around town. It'd be great to meet you in person! Anyone else want to come? Apparently, we're having an H sales!!!
> 
> Vigee, Hawaii would be a great vacay spot! You could visit your DDs for a week or so first, hop to Hawaii in 5 hours, spend a few days in Waikiki, visit 2 H stores and then off to Maui. I've already got it all mapped out.  Next year we may do a cruise for a week around the different islands and then stay 4-5 days in Waikiki. We'll see. DDs seem to have 'opinions' on what they want to do, where they want to go and what they want to eat. It was easier when they didn't know how to talk yet.  On the CDC front, I asked my SA about blue and she said they had a BI gator GHW a few days before I arrived. Would have loved to see it in person. She did say it was a lot brighter than in regular leather. I'd have picked one up for you if they still had it and had I known it was on your list. Next time before I go to Hawaii I'll start taking special order for all my cafe friends.
> 
> MrsO, how's class today? Hope it's not all work and no rest for you this weekend. I very much admire your commitment to your work, school and volunteer work. You have so much energy!
> 
> MrsJDS, how's your first week? I hope it's been an energizing week.
> 
> EB, your SO is TDF!  I'm drooling over it! Such beautiful combination. Did it take long? I don't shop at my local store enough to be offered a B or K, let alone an SO although I'd be stumped on what combo to choose if I'm ever offered one. H just makes too many beautiful colors.
> 
> xiangxiang, a croc egee clutch that I saw last week would be a perfect accompaniment to your reopening party. I wish I have opportunities to use a clutch like that. I only go to one formal a year so it just doesn't make too much sense. Same goes for some jewelry I have that can only be worn with formal wear. As for the K, I think depending on your outfit, a tosca K will be stunning. Do you have a pic of that you can share?
> 
> Hi Madam, dharma, biscuit, Mindi, Jadeite, Kate, etoile and everyone!
> 
> PS Did I mention it's lightly snowing here? Go figure!




FabF- you are so sweet!!! I have a little secret, I'm from Toronto originally . Born and raised there but moved to the states when I went to grad school. But, since it's been many many years, I do need someone to show me around. The city has changed so much, I don't really recognize some neighbourhoods; yorkdale has changed drastically!! 

Is it snowing in Toronto? Wow. It's almost April. 

Hello ladies, will catch up with each of you in a bit! Snuck in a trip to Madison at lunch to look at things; didn't come out with anything though.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  I was at an charity art event last night where DH bought two photographs (not that we have any wall space left for more art) so was not able to pop in. I am heading out of work now (I admit I am tired after a full on week of training) but wanted to say some quick hellos. FabF - I love all of your purchases!  Welcome home!  Yay re smooth flight back with DDs.  Xiang - go with the K28. I agree with you that this is a better size for an H event. Dharma - I use a shesheido serum. I have been using shesheido products since I was a young teen. MrsO - you have the energy of an energizer bunny!  Vigee - I too would like to know the outcome of your missing CSGM. It is unlike you to have something of yours just disappear. Very mysterious indeed.  Maseml - thanks for sharing your secret with us!  Too bad about coming out empty handed from Madison. That almost never happens to me when I walk out of H LOL!  I will post a mod pic of my new B30 this weekend!


----------



## MASEML

Hello ladies, it's the weekend!   What does everyone have planned? 

*Etoupe*, thank you! I Can't wait for next winter...I take that back, I can wait. This past winter was so cold. How did your uber important call go? 

*Vigee*, I heard a third building collapsed and 2 people are missing. Tragic. On to happier news, how was your day? Did you find your shawl? Crossing fingers your GM has just been misplaced. 

*MrsJDS*, I can't wait for your mod pic!! How was week 1? 

*Xiangxiang*, Oooh the re-opening party sounds fun! Think there'll be special pieces to purchase? I think the K28 will be great for the event! I'm going to live vicariously through you, let us know how it goes!!   Oooh maybe the collector's/special edition shawl will be available - the embroidered Washington's carriage? 

Hi dharma, Kate, madam B (glad power went back on quickly the other evening) and FabF (hope you had a great day off and vacation from vacation)!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hello, all!  Hope everyone had a great day.  Today I went to a part of Philadelphia called Chestnut Hill.  It's a lovely, peaceful area with lots of small specialty shops and friendly people.


----------



## katekluet

The cafe is so lively!
Vigee, did you find your shawl tucked safely in a suitcase? Hope so! I imagine you with impeccable closets. So smart to do some sessions at the real Physique place while you are in CA,then  your form will be perfect for doing the home workouts. My DVDS still have not arrived, should have just used Amazon.
Maseml, your fur jacket is great looking, it will be fun to wear. 
I am trying a Kiehl night serum, it seems fine but some of the ones you all mention are tempting, think I will try others too.
XinagXiang, how long till you can enjoy the country home? So glad you are pleased with your chairs, the deep red in that style sounds great,
EtoupeBirkin, love your special bag.Hope the work call went very well and thqt the luncheon was fun...did they have lots of jewelry to admire? It must have been fun to see what all the attendees were wearing...and carrying,
FabF, I love your parade necklace! So graceful and looks like it can be worn with many types of things. Glad your trip home was so easy, your DDs will be such experienced travelers. 
We went into the village today to get a lasagne pan that was on sale and I came home with a cool BV wallet with three different snakeskins....DH is quite the enabler. 
Dharma, hope the competition goes well. You are lucky they are indoors, I had many years of standing in the rain at soccer games


----------



## etoupebirkin

*MASEML*, The call went well, and the issue was resolved in a way that the major client was pleased. So I'm breathing a sigh of relief. 

The Verdura luncheon was beautiful. Nothing came home with me, but I have wish list items for the future. A couple of weeks ago, I did make a major investment in. Mimi So opera length rose gold and rose cut diamond necklace. It's the kind of thing that's under the radar and OTT at the same time. It's a river of sparkle in a very understated way. I have received more compliments on it in the short period of time that I've owned it than most anything else. I have tried to photograph it, with little success.

H sightings:
32 cm retourne matte croc maize Kelly w/GHW 
31 cm black Togo bolide
A vintage toile and natural (Vache Ligee) bag. I need to look up the style
30cm Plomb Birkin
A fake 40 cm red birkin on a woman with a ginormous emerald cut diamond *rolling eyes* . The leather on the bag had the sheen of Chèvre, but the texture, grain structure and look of slouchy Clemence. I've seen her carry other fakes at these events. If she's invited to these events, she's made major purchases, so I don't understand, why cheap out on the bag?

*Vigee*, I also have misplaced my beloved dusty pink Semelles shawl. I have looked for it for months to no avail. I finally bought another in a slightly different color way at a good price. But it has been a disheartening experience because I try to be really careful with my Hermes.

Waves to *Kate, Mme B, MrsJDS, justinhas, fabfashion* and anyone else I missed.


----------



## Suncatcher

EB - I would LOVE to see your necklace. It sounds GORGEOUS!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies, gosh it's early here and I have been awake for literally hours. DH was up for a little bit this morning, had a cup of coffee and then went right back to sleep. Men! They seem to be able to sleep anytime and anywhere. Not fair! 

*MASEML*, a funny coincidence that you are originally from Toronto. Glad that you stayed out of the melee caused by the fire in NYC. 

*xiangxiang*, have you decided which K to bring with you to your H event? Was it last night or tonight?

*FabF*, gotta love you! Your descriptions are so vivid that I feel like I am with you every step of the way and it's fun! Going to try that Boscia Tsubaki Deep Hydration Sleeping Mask, thanks for recommending it. I have extremely dry skin due to the climate, peels and retin-A and can really use a great moisturizing mask. Will buy it first thing Monday morning at Sephora. Also, you sound so happy to be home. Are you unpacked yet? 

*MrsJDS,* read your last post on my iPhone as "my DH brought two photographers" to the black-tie event. Was very impressed that you travel with an entourage that included photographers! Then re-read it and understood your need for more wall space and that your DH BOUGHT two PHOTOGRAPHS, a huge difference. Looking forward to seeing pics of your new etoupe B30 and major congrats again.

*MrsO*, you have the energy of an army ~ quite impressed really. How did class go this week? How is studio kitty?

*MadamB*, have been to Chestnut Hill many times but not recently. I remember it as being quite quaint yet sophisticated and it reminded me of areas in Boston. Hope that you had a great day there and at least the weather was decent. We are in for another cold spell with rain/snow today and I am completely over this winter that seems to be eternal. 

*EB*, did a google search on your Mimi SO rose gold necklace and the results were less than stellar. Please do post a pic of it, would love to see it. My CeT CSGM is still missing and I didn't commence my search for it yesterday, too darn busy. Sorry to hear about your Semelles but glad that you replaced it. That's exactly my intention if I come up empty handed in my search. Also, glad that your meeting yesterday ended on a positive note with a satisfied client. Kudos to you and a job well done! Your Verdura lunch sounded like a great place to see various Ks/Bs and lots of bling. Of course, what stood out was the lady with the fake B ~ just do not understand this. 

*kate*, your dvds will arrive any day now, I know it. We will be able to compare notes on how sore we are ~ my bicep muscles were so tight yesterday that I skipped it and will resume my exercise routine today after I get my hair done.

Hello to *biscuit*, *dharma*, *etoile* and *Mindi*!  

Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## MSO13

justinhas said:


> MrsOwen3, I've been wanting a Peony Lim smock dress for so long! I was waiting for more reviews of the dress when she opened a new shop earlier this year, but haven't have any luck finding them. Could you please do a reveal of your Peony Lim smock dresses? Thanks much!




Hi there, I don't plan to reveal them here but I'll say that they are beautifully made and the wool is thick and soft but I wouldn't wear them without an under layer. I got the heavy weight black and the lighter weight tan and have gotten a ton of compliments on them when worn. The heavy one is great for the winter months. I think I'll keep an eye out to see what other fabrics she does and perhaps try the top or a denim one. The fit is very loose, I got the small and I'm a US 8/10 these days and they still swim on me.  Hope this helps!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all! I'm lounging in bed for a few before starting my long busy day, seems like everyone is doing well which I'm glad to see! I wish I had limitless energy but I am feeling tired from this long week. My class is wrapping up in 3 weeks and though it's been eye opening and exciting it's also a ton of work so I'll be glad to be done. Now I'm really looking forward to June when I plan to take some time off to travel! 

Hope to have some time to catch up tomorrow or later this evening on my break. Have a great weekend all!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Saturday, everyone! Hope you're all enjoying the weekend!

Vigee, unpacking took me all afternoon. A lot more work to sort things out than to pack them up in the first place. Came to a realization that I'll need to order an external closet and give up a nook where I put my dressing table aka computer desk. I'd given up closets in the 2 guest bedrooms to turn them into kiddies' rooms. Plus, I think the orange boxes multiply themselves at night like the Gremlins.  Well, I've been giving up shelf space to store the bags in their boxes so my clothes are spilling out and I could never find anything due to all the moving things around to make room. Hope you find your CSGM soon. That must be frustrating. Re: the mask, you may want to ask Sephora to make you a sample first. That was how I started. It was enough for 3 uses. You use it in place of a night cream and just put a little bit more than you would a night cream. Hope you like it. 

EB, glad your meeting and lunch went well. Would love to see a pic of your necklace, sounds gorgeous! I love all things jewelry. That lady with a fake bag is strange. Must be like that philanthropist lady with a ginormous 3 level closet that was featured in the NM magazine with fake bags spotted by our members here. Unfortunately, her place got robbed after the article came out. 

MrsO, glad you had a little quiet time this am before your busy day. I'm going to do another 2 layers of O treatment on my chamonix drag before taking it out this spring. Or may be I should just carry her with a rain coat on. lol. 

dharma, more robotic competition this weekend? Love to hear how it's going--who's doing interesting tricks, cool gadgets, cheating!?

xiangxiang, is the reopening tonight? Please share what you spot and if you take anything home? I don't go into H often because I just have no willpower. 

Madam, I googled Chestnut Hill and it's so pretty. I love quaint and vibrant places like that but we don't have anything like that here. Most places are new or just plain rural. Little neighborhoods in the city have mostly been converted and are filled with national chain stores. I miss looking through local shops. Did you pick up anything at any of these stores? I hope to visit your city one day. 

MASEML, I think you hinted about being from or having been around here once a while back. Funny, I went to high school in the US then came to do my undergrad and grad school here and never left. I blamed my DH!  If you still have family and friends here then you can combine the H sales trip with a reunion--2 in 1! 

Kate, thank you for your kind words on Miss Parade. I was originally interested in the Confettis but when I saw it IRL, it was too dainty for me. I'll have to keep reminding myself to not buy any H online unless I've seen it in person. Have you started wearing your new tops?

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies! DS has his championship hockey game today so I'm at the rink waiting for the game to start in a few minutes. 

Vigee - haha DH and I do not travel with an entourage. Unless you count the kiddies and our nanny LOL.  That is still a funny thought to have. Btw soreness after a workout is good. Means you are activating those muscles!  And don't be surprised if you are more sore on day 2. That is typical. 

MrsO - where do you plan to go in June?  June is around the corner ... You deserve your break!

FabF - like you, I spent some time reorganizing my closet this morning with DD's help. Very cute. Basically I have all my H bags lined up on the floor now in their dust bags so that it makes it easy for me to rotate them daily. Yes I am odd in that I change my purse daily!  This way each of them gets some love yet they stay protected when not in use. 

Etoupe - I too had the eye roll when I read about the fake B. Reminded me of my own story. A woman on my street has a bunch of H bags. I bumped into her at an H event last year and our SM came over to talk to us. She (the SM) then told me that this woman carries some fake H bags among her real ones. So weird. 

Xiang - please give us a report post party!

MASEML - do you visit your home town much?

I hope you all have a nice day!  It is a nice day here. The sun is out and spring feels like it is finally here!


----------



## MASEML

Happy Saturday ladies! It snowed a little here...just a little dusting, but still, it's March 28!! 

MrsO, where do you think you'll be traveling to? I'm always dreaming of vacation  

Vigee, yes, men just have this knack of sleeping anywhere and everywhere! That's too funny that your DH drank coffee and then fell right back to sleep! Ha. 

Etoupe, glad to hear the call went well. Good way to end the week. Um, you had me at diamonds...Your necklace sounds spectacular, can you post a pic or actually I can google it  

FabF, how funny, our lives are opposites! You must've caught the Canadian bug, and met your DH!  Would be interesting to hear how you like Canada vs USA. Would you ever consider moving back and taking your family here? At one point in my life, I did consider moving back but it just never happened. A couple of hs friends, who also migrated south, are considering moving back; though it gets harder as we get older to convince DHs to move to a new country. Well, I've already booked a trip for Victoria Day to see my family, which is why I'm hesitating on coming in late April for the sale.

MrsJDS- you ask a great question. For being so close, I don't visit as much as I really should. When I was younger, I'd come home every other month to see my family and friends. As I've gotten older and have had disposable income, I've been using my vacation days (27 days too!) to travel everywhere but Canada and the USA.   However, I always see my family for the big holidays- they'll fly here or I'll go home. It's amazing though, there's no place like home. I wonder if any of us ever went to the same high school or uni? Wouldn't that be interesting! 

Enjoy the your DS' hockey game!! How fun! I grew up on an ice rink (ice skater) and would watch the hockey players play their game if I went to the rink early. Gosh, I think every single boy/guy I knew when I was in Toronto played hockey at one point in their life. Lol. Love it! 

Hello to everyone else! Oh, so the party tonight is at a S. African restaurant, I dont think it's dressy at all nor do I think it's a party? I think I'll just be low key and wear jeans?


----------



## Mindi B

Hi, guys!  Just lurking here while nursing a post-operative dog.  It has been SNOWING all day--good grief!  I am now REALLY ready for spring.  At least temps about the 30s F, puh-LEEZ?
EB, I too want a pic of your necklace.  Googled the designer and think I saw what you described, but still wanna see yours!


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> Hi, guys!  Just lurking here while nursing a post-operative dog.  It has been SNOWING all day--good grief!  I am now REALLY ready for spring.  At least temps about the 30s F, puh-LEEZ?
> EB, I too want a pic of your necklace.  Googled the designer and think I saw what you described, but still wanna see yours!


Mindi, hope your furbaby is recovering well!  I always feel distraught when I see my furbabies not their cheerful selves.


----------



## Mindi B

Just have to get her meds down her gullet, Fab!  She's a bit wonky in the tummy, so it may be a challenge.  Otherwise, DH and I are just taking turns holding and loving her.  My baby--She's 14!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Saturday, everyone! Hope you're all enjoying the weekend!
> 
> Vigee, unpacking took me all afternoon. A lot more work to sort things out than to pack them up in the first place. Came to a realization that I'll need to order an external closet and give up a nook where I put my dressing table aka computer desk. I'd given up closets in the 2 guest bedrooms to turn them into kiddies' rooms. Plus, I think the orange boxes multiply themselves at night like the Gremlins.  Well, I've been giving up shelf space to store the bags in their boxes so my clothes are spilling out and I could never find anything due to all the moving things around to make room. Hope you find your CSGM soon. That must be frustrating. Re: the mask, you may want to ask Sephora to make you a sample first. That was how I started. It was enough for 3 uses. You use it in place of a night cream and just put a little bit more than you would a night cream. Hope you like it.
> 
> EB, glad your meeting and lunch went well. Would love to see a pic of your necklace, sounds gorgeous! I love all things jewelry. That lady with a fake bag is strange. Must be like that philanthropist lady with a ginormous 3 level closet that was featured in the NM magazine with fake bags spotted by our members here. Unfortunately, her place got robbed after the article came out.
> 
> MrsO, glad you had a little quiet time this am before your busy day. I'm going to do another 2 layers of O treatment on my chamonix drag before taking it out this spring. Or may be I should just carry her with a rain coat on. lol.
> 
> dharma, more robotic competition this weekend? Love to hear how it's going--who's doing interesting tricks, cool gadgets, cheating!?
> 
> xiangxiang, is the reopening tonight? Please share what you spot and if you take anything home? I don't go into H often because I just have no willpower.
> 
> Madam, I googled Chestnut Hill and it's so pretty. I love quaint and vibrant places like that but we don't have anything like that here. Most places are new or just plain rural. Little neighborhoods in the city have mostly been converted and are filled with national chain stores. I miss looking through local shops. Did you pick up anything at any of these stores? I hope to visit your city one day.
> 
> MASEML, I think you hinted about being from or having been around here once a while back. Funny, I went to high school in the US then came to do my undergrad and grad school here and never left. I blamed my DH!  If you still have family and friends here then you can combine the H sales trip with a reunion--2 in 1!
> 
> Kate, thank you for your kind words on Miss Parade. I was originally interested in the Confettis but when I saw it IRL, it was too dainty for me. I'll have to keep reminding myself to not buy any H online unless I've seen it in person. Have you started wearing your new tops?
> 
> Hi to everyone else!



Hi, Fabfashion!  I bought a tin of Hu-Kwa tea, which comes from Formosa.  It has a strong smell of burning wood, and the Store in Chestnut Hill is the only place in Philadelphia that carries it.  There are lots of fascinating gourmet shops on Germantown Avenue.


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> Just have to get her meds down her gullet, Fab!  She's a bit wonky in the tummy, so it may be a challenge.  Otherwise, DH and I are just taking turns holding and loving her.  My baby--She's 14!


Poor baby! She's 14 years young and will recover in no time with all the love she's gets from you and DH. Stay strong!


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Fabfashion!  I bought a tin of Hu-Kwa tea, which comes from Formosa.  It has a strong smell of burning wood, and the Store in Chestnut Hill is the only place in Philadelphia that carries it.  There are lots of fascinating gourmet shops on Germantown Avenue.



Madam, this tea must be so fragrant. Can you order online? I went to a conference last January and there's a really neat local coffee/tea shop besides it that sells mostly organic drinks and foods. It's in a turn of the century brick building. I tried this lemongrass blend green tea and was hooked. Apparently, there's this lady that blends special teas but she only sells wholesale to some stores across the city. I begged the owner to sell some to me and a little tiny jar was $10. I can see why the East India Company prospered centuries ago.


----------



## Suncatcher

As promised: etoupe B30 with GHW mod pic!  Gap cords and j crew cashmere (my hockey mom outfit) old Prada booties (my favourite pair of Prada shoes) and my usual left hand stack on my wrist. 

Enjoy your evenings!


----------



## Mindi B

Olive is a trooper, Fab.  Thanks for your good thoughts.  She ate her dinner, swallowed her antibiotic, and seems to be sleeping peacefully at the moment.  I will try to get some pain meds down her a bit later  to help her get through the night.  Meanwhile her almost five-year-old brother, Henry, is being his typical goofball self and making us laugh.  Such a pair.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> As promised: etoupe B30 with GHW mod pic!  Gap  cords and j crew cashmere (my hockey mom outfit) old Prada booties (my  favourite pair of Prada shoes) and my usual left hand stack on my wrist.
> 
> Enjoy your evenings!



She's gorgeous, MrsJDS! Looks stunning on you! I think given that you already have a black B, this is a wonderful complement to her. Congrats again and enjoy!


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> Olive is a trooper, Fab.  Thanks for your good thoughts.  She ate her dinner, swallowed her antibiotic, and seems to be sleeping peacefully at the moment.  I will try to get some pain meds down her a bit later  to help her get through the night.  Meanwhile her almost five-year-old brother, Henry, is being his typical goofball self and making us laugh.  Such a pair.


Glad to hear that, Mindi! I'm sure she'll be up straightening Henry out in no time.


----------



## Mindi B

Beautiful B, MrsJDS, and perfect with those great boots!


----------



## katekluet

MRSJDS, what a classic! You will enjoy her for so many years, and a wonderful celebration of your new position!
Mindi, hope your dear dog is doing well...
I am thinking maybe I should not have gotten the snakeskin wallet...I had a bad dream last night with a giant snake in my house that  kept  getting bigger!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all,

I'm supposed to be doing work but instead I'm procrastinating. I have to head out to wrap up our project and have been spending some quiet time at the studio with Shop Kitty which has been lovely. 

All went well with work today which is always a relief though we had to rush due to a compressed timeline. It was unseasonably cold for extra fun but I had to run up and down stairs about a billion times or 40 according to my FitBit so I stayed warm.

Madam, a good friend of mine just moved to Chestnut Hill and loves it there. Glad you found your tea and had fun walking around. It's such a charming part of the city, visitors are always surprised that it's actually part of the city. If you ever go for dinner Mica is unbelievable. We go a few times a year as the menu is seasonal and it's always amazing. I also hear their brunch is quite good but DH prefers a diner for Sunday breakfast.  

Mindi, I hope poor Olive starts feeling better soon! When Shop Kitty had her dental work they gave her a pain shot that lasted three days so I was spared the fun of pill-ing her. 

Fab, I am going to touch up my Obenauf's as well and just avoid my spot on my bag. I did take it out in the world when it was warmer and was so pleased at the waterproofing aspects of the treatment. I'm just waiting for warmer temps to carry Ms. M again as the HAC is not compatible with my winter coats with it's short handles. 

MrsJDS, that Etoupe B looks like it was made for you! Huge congratulations and I hope DS won his hockey game!

Hi Maseml, Vigee, EB, Kate, Biscuit, Etoile and Xiang!


----------



## Maedi

MrsJDS said:


> As promised: etoupe B30 with GHW mod pic!  Gap cords and j crew cashmere (my hockey mom outfit) old Prada booties (my favourite pair of Prada shoes) and my usual left hand stack on my wrist.
> 
> Enjoy your evenings!



What a beautiful, classic, versatile Birkin! Congratulations.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi all and Happy Sunday! 

Turned in super early last night as I was in total hibernation mode because of this unseasonably cold weather and super tired due to my DDs' 3am phone calls the night before. Slept like a log, so to speak and ready to start my day. 

*xiangxiang*, please do give as update on your B dilemma. Did you attend the H re-opening with Miss Tosca B28 or opt for your BI K sellier?

*MrsJDS*, can't believe that you had Spring-like weather up north of us. I'm simply waiting for a few warmer days with fingers crossed that we do get Spring here soon. Love your new etoupe B30 PHW and it looks stunning with those Prada boots. Major congrats! Really must check out the Prada shoe collection more seriously. Also, hope that your DS won his hockey game.

*FabF*, more closet space? I totally hear you! Those orange boxes take up a lot of space, right? I have taken over as much available closet space as I possibly can ~ although there is one other empty guest room on our third floor with a closet and shelf space which are empty. You have me thinking about filling it up. So, are you totally unpacked? Have not resumed my search for my missing CSGM yet and probably will get back on the hunt today.  

*MASEML*, how was your party last night? Denim sounded like the perfect choice as far as an outfit. Seems like denim works at almost any event these days except for cocktail and black-tie parties.

*Mindi*, glad that Oliver is on the post-operative mend and Henry is keeping you happy and smiling. Very difficult to see a fur baby in pain, they are like children to us. Hope he is feeling better soon. 

*MadamB*, formosa tea sounds delicious and if I knew my way around Chestnut Hill, I would be there buying it. These days I am drinking more coffee than tea in all honesty. I recently re-discovered our Nespresso machine and it is getting a good work-out. My DH says that I make a better caffè latte than Starbucks and he is quite the coffee connoisseur.

*MrsO*, hope that you are having a good weekend and that your project went as planned. Hopefully today you can kick back and relax today! Where are you thinking of heading in June? 

*kate*, don't like live snakes in general and am terribly afraid of them but love snakeskin accessories and that includes wallets, CDCs, shoes and the like. Pic of your new snakeskin wallet please? Also, have your Physique 57 dvds arrived yet? I am back to my routine today. 

*EB*, what are you up to this weekend? 

Hi to everyone that I might have missed!


----------



## MASEML

Hello ladies! 

Quick rant, if you ladies don't mind, about this couple last night who was seated next to us. The wife is young - in law school; never worked out how they know the celebratory couple. Everything was fine until later into the evening when she asked a question (possibly innocent) of why SO and I are together, given SO loves cycling and I dont (not uncommon in this world) and I have one tv show (embarassed to admit) that I watch and SO doesn't. Didn't address her childish question (which she asked twice) but definitely left a bad taste in my mouth. Anyway...back to the cafe! 

Mindi, oh no, sad to hear your dog isn't well. Hope she feels better soon. 

Vigee, party was great. It was their one year anniversary, and the husband surprised his wife. She was definitely surprised, and her cousin from SF flew into town for the event. Was really sweet. Also learned another set of friends just became engaged; hoping we are invited to their wedding in N. Ireland (never been there so good excuse to go!). Oh, I ended up wearing leather pants with my gator constance wallet    I, too, love nespresso! Our machine gets a lot of use. 

MrsJDS, wow wow wow! Beautiful! How was DS' hockey game? Did his team win? 

Kate- your dream sounds horrible and scary! Do you have snakes in the area? I've never seen a snake in the wild, was a big fear of mine (and the baboons) when we went to S. Africa for a safari that I'd encounter snakes in the wild. Though, I never ended up seeing any; did see baboons and they can be a nightmare too when they are blocking the pathway to get to point B. 

FabF- we women can never have enough closet space! Those orange boxes do take up so much space, but they are really pretty to look at.  I have a whole apt dedicated to being my storage/closet.  

Hello Xiangxiang, MadamB, MrsO, and dharma!

Today will be prepping the apt for a guest! She's a friend of SO who is in NY visiting her sister for a few days (sister is on a project In NJ for a month) and is heading back to London tomorrow. We suggested she stay with us and go direct to the airport tomorrow evening (so she can enjoy Manhattan a little more) rather than heading back to her sister in NJ tonight. She told us on Friday evening that she made out like a bandit at Macy's and Bloomies. I think she's had to buy a new suitcase to fit everything she bought!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  I'm at my computer so I can write a proper message (instead of from my iphone)!  DH is the de facto head coach (there are 3 coaches) of DS' house league hockey team and I have to say he is an amazing coach.  Messages the right messages to the boys (have fun, show team spirit, try your best), encourages the boys, cheers them on and teaches them very simple rules to follow on the ice.  The team started off with 3 losses and then went in to win every single game.  It created positive momentum for the team and all the boys started showing up to the game and believing in themselves.  The team ended up in 3rd place so yesterday's championship series game was about our team playing the 4th place team.  It was a nail biter as the 4th place team was a very good team but our team won!  DH was very happy (it was a big source on convo last night at date night), DS was thrilled and I was happy just to watch!  


Someone just showed up at the door so I have to deal with that.  Let me pop back in later!


----------



## dharma

Happy Sunday everyone! I think I have too much to catch up on, it's been very busy here!
I'll start with flowers from my small party last night


----------



## dharma

MrsJDS, congrats to your DH and his team! What fabulous news!! Your bag is gorgeous and looks perfect on you. Don't you love the 30? I love your boots too and can we talk about your amazing quads ( ok, that was creepy ) .....

MASEML, glad you had a great time at the party. As far as the woman's comments, I think it just shows her youth, and just leave it at that. Hopefully she will learn that it is quite possible to have a relationship with someone that doesn't share one's taste in TV and recreation ( writing this as I watch embarrassingly endless reruns of Criminal Minds and X men while my DH is upstairs with Al Jazeera)


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hello ladies, hope everyone is having a great Sunday. We are doing a bit more furniture shopping, nothing glamorous today. I did take my BI K for a debute at jewellery shopping yesterday. I love the colour so much! It made me so happy seeing it on my arm! And my jewellery SA recognised I had a new bag too so Ms BI K received a lot of attention!  Lol! 

Sorry for causing confusion the H party is 1.5 week away. I am just planning early. It will start in the store then move onto a gallery for a preview of the new H exhibition. Transportation will be provided by H. I am really looking forward to it! 

*Dharma*, your flowers are beautifully! 

*MrsJDS*, congrats on your etoupe B30! Looks great on you! 

Hi everybody else! Catch you all later!


----------



## dharma

Vigee, I'm so happy you enjoyed the DVD! I've been very bad and haven't worked out in about 4 days. I'm so overworked right now I just can't get excited about it. But I will today, I'm still working but I will do my best to carve out the hour. I adore my nespresso machine and I'm sipping one right now! I drink decaf and was so happy to see that they recently increased the decaf selection. 

DD is at her regional competition again today, the team is doing so well! Yesterday they got up to 5th place and they are so excited to aim higher today. If they continue to do well, they will move in to the state competition. 

Thanks for all of the serum recommendations!! I will look further into all of your suggestions. I'm pretty loyal to SKII by day and Revive by night but I'm not too thrilled with the serums from either line. Very expensive and no visibe results. Although the results I would like I probably can't get in a jar but since I'm terrified of knives and needles, I keep looking.....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dharma said:


> Vigee, I'm so happy you enjoyed the DVD! I've been very bad and haven't worked out in about 4 days. I'm so overworked right now I just can't get excited about it. But I will today, I'm still working but I will do my best to carve out the hour. I adore my nespresso machine and I'm sipping one right now! I drink decaf and was so happy to see that they recently increased the decaf selection.
> 
> DD is at her regional competition again today, the team is doing so well! Yesterday they got up to 5th place and they are so excited to aim higher today. If they continue to do well, they will move in to the state competition.
> 
> Thanks for all of the serum recommendations!! I will look further into all of your suggestions. I'm pretty loyal to SKII by day and Revive by night but I'm not too thrilled with the serums from either line. Very expensive and no visibe results. Although the results I would like I probably can't get in a jar but since I'm terrified of knives and needles, I keep looking.....



A lazy Sunday and popping in to say hello! Wow, this cafe has been busy and interesting!!!

*dharma*, first off ~ love your posts ~ you write beautifully. Congrats to your DD at making it so far with her robotics team. Now that is an achievement! I, too, am totally in awe of the quads on *MrsJDS* and she deserves her new etoupe B30 for excelling at her 5:30am running work-outs. Here at the cafe, we seem to have a motivated group of ladies based on our skill set. 

Love Revive glycolic peels, my skin glows after getting a treatment but I have never tried their skin care line. I do love the SkinMedica and SkinCeuticals serums that I am currently using but need to buy *FabF's* Cle De Peau eye cream. I tried a sample from Neiman's as suggested here and it is simply amazing. Like you, I am terrified now of PS and surgical procedures, so I am working hard on skin care maintenance. Also, thanks for the pretty pic of your flowers! Loved it.

*MASEML*, oh, how I hate when a stranger asks personal questions and crosses that invisible line of polite behavior into the world of rudeness. Kudos to you for not bothering to answer her question. Of course, there can be chemistry between two people even if they don't share the same hobbies. The mirror-image concept of a relationship is borderline ridiculous and you have my vote on being offended by the question. 

*MrsJDS*, major congrats to your DS and DH on their victory last night. HOORAY!!! So good of you to be a good sport, too and watch their game. My bet is that it was a huge knuckle-biter and a fight to the finish. So glad that you enjoyed the first week at your new position. You sound very happy and I'm glad. 

*xiangxiang*, don't blame you for planning ahead with your outfit for the H re-opening. I think we all do that, or at least I do, lol. It sounds like your Ms BI K received lots of love yesterday. Yay! Glad that she is out and about in the city. 

Okay, I am off to talk with DH, hope that everyone has a good afternoon!


----------



## katekluet

My new wallet....the lighter sections are woven, BV style...three different types of skins....I love it!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - I am back.  And the café has been so active from the time I last posted till now!  I had my weekly mani/wax/pedi services done and then I returned to H when the store opened to pick up a new twilly for my new bag and chat with my SA.  The SM came over to say hello and chat with me and when she found out that I only use one twilly on my Bs she gave me that quiet look of disapproval while smiling (because she thought I was ruining the handles) ... like the kind you get from your mother ... it was so hilarious!!  I ended up getting three twillies instead of one ... 


Thanks for all of your warm wishes on my new bag!  I'm still quite shy about doing reveals so I appreciate your encouragement.  Am loving the 30!  It is so light compared to the 35!


*Kate* - your dream, while not so fun for you, made me laugh!  I like snakeskin and I love love love your wallet!!!  Hopefully you will find a way to prevent the snakes from getting into your sub consciousness.


*Mindi* - I hope Olive continues to improve.  I too get so sad when I see animals in pain.  My dog has figured out over time how to spit out her medications even though she loves that I feed her meds with what she considers mega-treats (eg cheese).  She will separate the treat from the pill and then spit out the pill while she swallows the treats.


*MrsO* - yikes about working on Saturday night!  I have had my share of that - not so much fun!  Hope you get to have some rest today.


*Vigee* - I would be comatose if my dear kids tried to talk to me at 3am.  I hope neither of your DD had an emergency and that every thing is okay!  This season's prada shoe collection is not worth checking out.  I went to a special event at my Prada store to shop the new collection and I told the shoe buyer for NA that I thought that the shoe collection was fugly.  She just laughed at my brutal honesty.  I'm checking out Aquazzura heels next weekend.  Have a pair set aside for me.  Am told they are "relatively comfy" for heels.  I don't have a nespresso - just a Tassimo - but I use it daily.  Am addicted to coffee!


*MASEML* - sometimes people are inappropriate.  Just do what my SM did to me - give me that quiet disapproval look with a smile!  Seems to work on me LOL!!!  Your outfit sounded hot!  Did you take a pic?  I imagine those of you in NYC get a lot of visitors staying over ... makes you popular LOL.


*Dharma* - Love your flowers and your marble!  Is that statuario?  Is that your countertop?  I am obsessed with white marble and would love to have had it on my countertop but was too worried about getting it stained.  I have statuario in my washroom instead.  And thank you for your compliments about my quads!  Funny that, as I was wondering if my quads looked too big in that photo.  Spinning and a lot of leg exercises have given me rock solid legs. If anyone needs leg exercises, let me know.  I am a bit obsessive about working out.  I will leave an evening event early just so I get enough sleep to allow me to wake up at 5:30am.  When I am training for marathons I don't drink the night before.  Anything that throws me off my ability to work out makes me grumpy!  Wow I have to look into the robotics stuff for my own kids.  I love the fact that your DD is into this.  Are you allowed to go and attend and see what they are creating?  And what are they creating?


*Xiang* - Your BI should get a lot of attention!  BI is such a stunning, happy colour!  Wow the H party sounds divine!  Are you bringing your SO or are you going with a girlfriend?  


I'm off to do my first Docride home spa right now, thanks to *Vigee*.  Will let you know how it goes!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Sunday, ladies! Have been following all the chats on the cafe but was too tired to post earlier. Still suffering some jet lag and have been going to bed around 2-3 am and woken up by about 7:30 by DDs, who seem to adjust back to EST since Friday. Hope all goes back to normal when I go back to work tomorrow. The week looks to be quiet but one just never knows.

dharma, thanks for the lovely pic. I wish we have vivid blooms like that here. I received 2 dozens of red roses from DH for our 24th anniversary so our downstairs smells divine. My favorite rose color is pink blush but it's sweet of DH to still give the 'red' color.  Glad to hear your DD's robotic competition went well. Is there a photo of the team's robot you could share? Does it have a name?

MASEML, all I could do was shake my head. You're so calm and mature as I'd have something to say to the young lady. All in all, she probably didn't realize she was being rude but I'd hate to let her go through life not realizing that she crossed that invisible line. I'd probably do like what MrsJDS' SM did with that look and a smile.  My boss from a long time ago said I did that to him all the time. Hehe.

MrsJDS, big congrats on your DS' team's victory! And your DH was such a good coach. You may have a future NHLer in your future. Please share pic of your new twillies. Funny I was never into twillies all these years. Then last year I found an old thread by Docride about how twillies can help make the B feels lighter and protect the handles at the same time. Now I wrap the handles religiously--a pain though because I unwrap them after each use. I wrap them on top of gauze. You just reminded me that I got a new pair that I haven't unboxed.  BTW, how do you find B30 in terms of space--can it fit all of your items compared to B35? I may look into a smaller one next time. 

Vigee, you're doing so great with the home workout. Way to go! Two weeks to LA, are you all packed? I did finish unpacking but there are a few things that have no place to go so I spent last night surfing the web for potential wardrobe. I envy you and MASEML for having extra rooms for your things. Of course, I selected a 4 bedroom home years ago just for DH and me and then 2 DDs came along recently. They probably have more clothes than me. Once my fur coats go back to storage in 2 weeks, I'll probably have a bit more space but what I'm lacking is shelf space for my sweaters and tops not hanging space. DH thinks I should order a wardrobe to house all my H boxes and some shoes. Bless his heart! That guy knows what a woman needs.  Glad you're liking the CdP eye cream. Doesn't it feel heavenly? Fingers crossed you find your CSGM.

Kate, that wallet is stunning! I'm usually not into snakeskin or lizard skin (psychologically thinking they're more fragile) but I've seen some of BV snakeskin bags, etc and they are gorgeous. Hope the dream was just a one time coincidence. 

Xiangxiang, have you decided what you're going to wear to the H party? Would love to hear about the new exhibit after you've seen it. 

Mindi, hope Olive is feeling better today.

Hi MrsO, Madam, Biscuit, etoile, EB, and everyone!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Madam, this tea must be so fragrant. Can you order online? I went to a conference last January and there's a really neat local coffee/tea shop besides it that sells mostly organic drinks and foods. It's in a turn of the century brick building. I tried this lemongrass blend green tea and was hooked. Apparently, there's this lady that blends special teas but she only sells wholesale to some stores across the city. I begged the owner to sell some to me and a little tiny jar was $10. I can see why the East India Company prospered centuries ago.



Happy Sunday, all!
Fabfashion, if you Google hu-kwa tea, the name of a company in New York where you can order it in line will come up.  (Mark T Wendell)


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Saw a few new spring colorways today, but I want to hold off until they all come in.


----------



## Mindi B

Wanted to thank you all for your good wishes for Miss O  (she is doing very well) and also apologize that I mentioned it--not okay in the Cafe (hey, that rhymes!).  So please assume all is well and feel free to pop into the Chat thread if you are itching for dog news (I know, it's MESmerizing stuff ).
Hastily changing subjects: Has anybody here seen the Oxer bag in real life?  I just got one and really like it, but it is big.  I'm wondering if I can use it as a day bag or if I'll look like I'm toting luggage.  The promising part is that it's squishy and, using the outer top handles (it has two sets), you can kind of flatten it so it looks less chunky.  (Wish I could do the same to my hips.)  I am bugged by the micro bag trend.  I think they look cute and fresh, but I just can't shell out thousands for a bag I can't even put my wallet into, however adorable and trendy. I may have to shuffle along with my totes and resign myself to being Not On Trend.  As Usual.
Kate, that BV wallet is lovely.
What kind of workout is the Physique 57?  Pilates-inspired, boot camp-y, super-cardio, or what?  I'm guessing it's too hard for the likes 'o' me (not a great deal of stamina), but it sounds intriguing and I need to broaden my workouts if I want to see more results.


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> Wanted to thank you all for your good wishes for Miss O  (she is doing very well) and also apologize that I mentioned it--not okay in the Cafe (hey, that rhymes!).  So please assume all is well and feel free to pop into the Chat thread if you are itching for dog news (I know, it's MESmerizing stuff ).
> Hastily changing subjects: Has anybody here seen the Oxer bag in real life?  I just got one and really like it, but it is big.  I'm wondering if I can use it as a day bag or if I'll look like I'm toting luggage.  The promising part is that it's squishy and, using the outer top handles (it has two sets), you can kind of flatten it so it looks less chunky.  (Wish I could do the same to my hips.)  I am bugged by the micro bag trend.  I think they look cute and fresh, but I just can't shell out thousands for a bag I can't even put my wallet into, however adorable and trendy. I may have to shuffle along with my totes and resign myself to being Not On Trend.  As Usual.
> Kate, that BV wallet is lovely.
> What kind of workout is the Physique 57?  Pilates-inspired, boot camp-y, super-cardio, or what?  I'm guessing it's too hard for the likes 'o' me (not a great deal of stamina), but it sounds intriguing and I need to broaden my workouts if I want to see more results.


Mindi, glad to hear Miss O is doing well. Will follow her progress on the Chat thread.

Congrats on the new Oxer bag! I saw one in Hawaii in blue thalassa. It's a gorgeous bag. What color did you get? I think it all depends on your frame and what look you're going for. I did try it on but found it looked too big for my 5' 1" frame. I usually love large bags like B and K 35 but the bags can't be too wide on the sides. It's the same for me with Victoria and Picotin GM. I'm a bit stocky so needs a flatter bag. Hehe. How about some mod pics so we can see how it looks on you?


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Sunday, all!
> Fabfashion, if you Google hu-kwa tea, the name of a company in New York where you can order it in line will come up.  (Mark T Wendell)


Thanks, MadamB. Off to check that now.


----------



## Mindi B

Yup, I hear you on the size, Fab.  I am 5'8", which helps, but it is still definitely a big bag.  Mine is Gris Perle Evercolor--very pretty and a nicely soft leather.  I will have to be very careful about dirty hands and denim color transfer.  Probably not the most practical bag, but a clever design.


----------



## dharma

Hi Madame! Colorways of what? New silks?

MrsJDS, I never twiilly my handles, and I love lighter color bags. Never had a problem, go figure. It probably helps that my climate isn't too humid and I tend to hook the bag on my arm or use the strap. The marble is from my living room table, knoll's platner marble top coffee table. I just looked it up, it's Calacatta marble. When we did our kitchen I wanted marble counters so badly, and every where we went to look, I was talked out of it. I understand the staining can be bad but I love the look of a vintage bakery counter, honed and worn and that's what I was hoping for. We didn't go with it and settled for a tumbled marble mosaic counter/backsplash. That was almost 20 years ago and I think it's time for a change to my original plan. Especially since in recent years all the magazines are full of marble kitchen counter tops. Oh well......
And I understand your workout obsession, truly, lol.
So funny about the Prada shoe collection!
Spectators are allowed at the competition but sadly I had to work today so I dropped her off this morning. I'm going to pick her up soon and get there early for the award ceremony.

Vigee,  no one has ever complimented my writing, thank you  I am always nervous to post, text, email because I feel so much is lost. I'm pretty old school and would rather talk on the phone or in person but it's strange how that's just not that common anymore, especially in business.
I have a sample of the revive peel, I think I will try it tonight. I was using the Peter Thomas Roth peel pads that Santa put in my stocking but they are all gone. I love the la Mer eye cream and have been using it twice a day for years. My mom was an aesthetician and told me to start using eye cream in my early 20s and stay out of the sun. Best advice ever. I'll pick up a sample of the CdP next time I'm at NM or BG.

FabF, how lovely of your DH to send the roses! Red is classic and beautiful. Congrats on 24 years!! It's our 25th this summer. I will take a photo of the robot if my daughter doesn't mind. Since there are sponsor names and numbers all over it, I'm not sure I should for privacy reasons. Sadly it's not the robot that I imagined, with arms and a happy face it's pretty tech looking and built purely for the tasks. 

Kate, gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!! 

Mindi, hope your baby is feeling fine soon. 

Oh, and the winning party cocktail was ............
The Negroni!


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> Yup, I hear you on the size, Fab.  I am 5'8", which helps, but it is still definitely a big bag.  Mine is Gris Perle Evercolor--very pretty and a nicely soft leather.  I will have to be very careful about dirty hands and denim color transfer.  Probably not the most practical bag, but a clever design.



Oh Wow!! You bought one?? I missed your post while taking absolutely ForEVER to write my last post....
I love this bag, especially the one in the ad with the exotic trim. Crazy pants beautiful. Please post a photo if you can. Gris perle?? I'm simply dying!! Congrats!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm supposed to be doing work but instead I'm procrastinating. I have to head out to wrap up our project and have been spending some quiet time at the studio with Shop Kitty which has been lovely.
> 
> All went well with work today which is always a relief though we had to rush due to a compressed timeline. It was unseasonably cold for extra fun but I had to run up and down stairs about a billion times or 40 according to my FitBit so I stayed warm.
> 
> Hi Maseml, Vigee, EB, Kate, Biscuit, Etoile and Xiang!



Hi *MrsOwen*,  Spending quiet time with Shop Kitty sounds so cosy and lovely! 



MASEML said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Quick rant, if you ladies don't mind, about this couple last night who was seated next to us. The wife is young - in law school; never worked out how they know the celebratory couple. Everything was fine until later into the evening when she asked a question (possibly innocent) of why SO and I are together, given SO loves cycling and I dont (not uncommon in this world) and I have one tv show (embarassed to admit) that I watch and SO doesn't. Didn't address her childish question (which she asked twice) but definitely left a bad taste in my mouth. Anyway...back to the cafe!
> 
> Hello Xiangxiang, MadamB, MrsO, and dharma!
> 
> Today will be prepping the apt for a guest! She's a friend of SO who is in NY visiting her sister for a few days (sister is on a project In NJ for a month) and is heading back to London tomorrow. We suggested she stay with us and go direct to the airport tomorrow evening (so she can enjoy Manhattan a little more) rather than heading back to her sister in NJ tonight. She told us on Friday evening that she made out like a bandit at Macy's and Bloomies. I think she's had to buy a new suitcase to fit everything she bought!



*MASEML*, don't mind those people who has no social boundaries. Not only it was a rude comment to make, it's also a ridiculous thing to say. So couples have to have 100% common interests otherwise they should be together? What? 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> A lazy Sunday and popping in to say hello! Wow, this cafe has been busy and interesting!!!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, don't blame you for planning ahead with your outfit for the H re-opening. I think we all do that, or at least I do, lol. It sounds like your Ms BI K received lots of love yesterday. Yay! Glad that she is out and about in the city.
> 
> Okay, I am off to talk with DH, hope that everyone has a good afternoon!



*Vigee*, did you find your "missing" GM shawl? 

I think I will stick with K28 for the H party. I plan everything very well ahead. I am very OTT in that front. LOL. Now I have another charity gala in the horizon in May and I have no clue what to wear. Good thing is it will be a different crowd so I can definitely re-use one of my dresses I already have.



katekluet said:


> My new wallet....the lighter sections are woven, BV style...three different types of skins....I love it!



*kate*, that's a stunning wallet! Enjoy in good health! 



MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - I am back.  And the café has been so active from the time I last posted till now!  I had my weekly mani/wax/pedi services done and then I returned to H when the store opened to pick up a new twilly for my new bag and chat with my SA.  The SM came over to say hello and chat with me and when she found out that I only use one twilly on my Bs she gave me that quiet look of disapproval while smiling (because she thought I was ruining the handles) ... like the kind you get from your mother ... it was so hilarious!!  I ended up getting three twillies instead of one ...
> 
> Thanks for all of your warm wishes on my new bag!  I'm still quite shy about doing reveals so I appreciate your encouragement.  Am loving the 30!  It is so light compared to the 35!
> 
> *Xiang* - Your BI should get a lot of attention!  BI is such a stunning, happy colour!  Wow the H party sounds divine!  Are you bringing your SO or are you going with a girlfriend?
> 
> I'm off to do my first Docride home spa right now, thanks to *Vigee*.  Will let you know how it goes!!!



*MrsJDS*, I wonder what your SA will say or roll her eyes at me because I don't use twillys at all! SO and I are going to the H party together. We are more interested in seeing the exhibition to be honest. Let us know how your home spa went. 



Fabfashion said:


> Happy Sunday, ladies! Have been following all the chats on the cafe but was too tired to post earlier. Still suffering some jet lag and have been going to bed around 2-3 am and woken up by about 7:30 by DDs, who seem to adjust back to EST since Friday. Hope all goes back to normal when I go back to work tomorrow. The week looks to be quiet but one just never knows.
> 
> Xiangxiang, have you decided what you're going to wear to the H party? Would love to hear about the new exhibit after you've seen it.



*Fabfashion*, I agree with you that in theory, an exotic clutch would be the text book choice of such an event but in reality it won't be suitable for me. Besides, I don't have one anyway!  It would cause too much anxiety for me to worry about liquid spills and to try to balance a drink, canapés and a conversation all at the same time. So a shoulder bag is a must for me. I would happily bring a clutch bag if it was a sit-down dinner occasion. Will report back on the exhibition for sure!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Wanted to thank you all for your good wishes for Miss O  (she is doing very well) and also apologize that I mentioned it--not okay in the Cafe (hey, that rhymes!).  So please assume all is well and feel free to pop into the Chat thread if you are itching for dog news (I know, it's MESmerizing stuff ).
> Hastily changing subjects: Has anybody here seen the Oxer bag in real life?  I just got one and really like it, but it is big.  I'm wondering if I can use it as a day bag or if I'll look like I'm toting luggage.  The promising part is that it's squishy and, using the outer top handles (it has two sets), you can kind of flatten it so it looks less chunky.  (Wish I could do the same to my hips.)  I am bugged by the micro bag trend.  I think they look cute and fresh, but I just can't shell out thousands for a bag I can't even put my wallet into, however adorable and trendy. I may have to shuffle along with my totes and resign myself to being Not On Trend.  As Usual.
> Kate, that BV wallet is lovely.
> What kind of workout is the Physique 57?  Pilates-inspired, boot camp-y, super-cardio, or what?  I'm guessing it's too hard for the likes 'o' me (not a great deal of stamina), but it sounds intriguing and I need to broaden my workouts if I want to see more results.



Good to hear Miss O is doing well! My heart goes out to her! 

Congratulations on the Oxer! I think you are tall to pull it off! One of my friends has a friend who bought one and it looked great on her!


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> Yup, I hear you on the size, Fab.  I am 5'8", which helps, but it is still definitely a big bag.  Mine is Gris Perle Evercolor--very pretty and a nicely soft leather.  I will have to be very careful about dirty hands and denim color transfer.  Probably not the most practical bag, but a clever design.



You'll so rock the Oxer, Mindi! And GP is such a gorgeous color. It's a softer bag so it won't  look like a travel bag. If I was 5'8" or even 5'6", I'd have difficulties leaving it behind. Mod pics, pretty please.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you Fab, xiangxiang, dharma!  Ah, I hate being in photos.  But the bag is purty.  So you're an Oxer fan, too, dharma!  While it is difficult--maybe impossible--for Hermes to create bag styles as timeless as the Birkin and Kelly, some of the newer designs are fun and show promise.  I'm trying to build an eclectic collection. . . .


----------



## katekluet

Today is Domestic Goddess day around here, did various household stuff and made a big batch of cookies for DH.
Thanks for the compliments on the wallet...I was never into reptile before but BV is doing some great looking pieces with them. 
Dharma, your daughter is learning so much more than the robotics with the competitions....teamwork, dealing with new places and situations, interacting with the adults, travel.....hope they have a successful competition today. Was the party fun? The flowers look like spring, so cheerful.
MrsJDS, your DH sounds like a wonderful coach with the really important priorities he is teaching the boys....they are fortunate to have him and the results sure show their teamwork.you are so disciplined about your fitness routine, I am impressed.   I change my bag every day also, depending on what I am wearing but also what I am doing. 
Vigee, the DVDS are MIA...hoping they show up the first of the week and I don't have a big fuss with Ebay,etc. I am starting with the lighter weights, hope to work up to tens.my new classes and walking schedule are working out very well, good to shake things up every so often, did you find the missing CSGMS yet?
Maseml, the young gal sounds clueless...sounds like the rest of the party was fun though.
EB, another vote to see the necklace.under  the radar and over the top is THE BEST. I googled her designs, they are very good looking.
FabF,maybe you should put all your H boxes on the shelves outside the closet so you can admire them,
Glad the DDs are at least on local time.that makes life easier,
XiangXiang, glad you could take your new bag out and that it was admired...did you find any jewelry to take home with you? Looking forward to hearing all about the H party.


----------



## biscuit1

hello cafe ! reading posts and trying to catch up. Baked 20 sheets of Easter biscuits yesterday and 18 today. Have a large leather job to deliver in NY this week so back to work.Can't wait for warmer weather.
Have gone through at least 3 cords of wood so far. Dogs and horses have cabin fever. Happy that Miss Olive is doing well, that Lucky is managing ok,hopes for Vigee finding her lost item, welcome home FabFashion, Etoupe great car decision, India - great news on grandson, NYCmom-XOX - apologies to anyone left out= the concussions are winning right now. Xiang xiang , LOVE the chairs.


----------



## chicinthecity777

biscuit1 said:


> hello cafe ! reading posts and trying to catch up. Baked 20 sheets of Easter biscuits yesterday and 18 today. Have a large leather job to deliver in NY this week so back to work.Can't wait for warmer weather.
> Have gone through at least 3 cords of wood so far. Dogs and horses have cabin fever. Happy that Miss Olive is doing well, that Lucky is managing ok,hopes for Vigee finding her lost item, welcome home FabFashion, Etoupe great car decision, India - great news on grandson, NYCmom-XOX - apologies to anyone left out= the concussions are winning right now. Xiang xiang , LOVE the chairs.



*Biscuit *, good to hear from you! you sound really busy! Those biscuits! Good luck with your leather job!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> Today is Domestic Goddess day around here, did various household stuff and made a big batch of cookies for DH.
> Thanks for the compliments on the wallet...I was never into reptile before but BV is doing some great looking pieces with them.
> Dharma, your daughter is learning so much more than the robotics with the competitions....teamwork, dealing with new places and situations, interacting with the adults, travel.....hope they have a successful competition today. Was the party fun? The flowers look like spring, so cheerful.
> MrsJDS, your DH sounds like a wonderful coach with the really important priorities he is teaching the boys....they are fortunate to have him and the results sure show their teamwork.you are so disciplined about your fitness routine, I am impressed.   I change my bag every day also, depending on what I am wearing but also what I am doing.
> Vigee, the DVDS are MIA...hoping they show up the first of the week and I don't have a big fuss with Ebay,etc. I am starting with the lighter weights, hope to work up to tens.my new classes and walking schedule are working out very well, good to shake things up every so often, did you find the missing CSGMS yet?
> Maseml, the young gal sounds clueless...sounds like the rest of the party was fun though.
> EB, another vote to see the necklace.under  the radar and over the top is THE BEST. I googled her designs, they are very good looking.
> FabF,maybe you should put all your H boxes on the shelves outside the closet so you can admire them,
> Glad the DDs are at least on local time.that makes life easier,
> XiangXiang, glad you could take your new bag out and that it was admired...did you find any jewelry to take home with you? Looking forward to hearing all about the H party.



* kate*, I did bring something home but nothing huge. It was supposed to be a birthday upgrade but way too far from my birthday so I am a bit ashamed. I did it now because I get a 10% cash back before end of march. So I keep saying to myself I did it because of the 10% cash back. 

Your BV is a stunner! Congrats again! Can you use it as a clutch?


----------



## katekluet

xiangxiang0731 said:


> * kate*, I did bring something home but nothing huge. It was supposed to be a birthday upgrade but way too far from my birthday so I am a bit ashamed. I did it now because I get a 10% cash back before end of march. So I keep saying to myself I did it because of the 10% cash back.
> 
> Your BV is a stunner! Congrats again! Can you use it as a clutch?


Yes, thanks, XiangXiang, I can use it as a small clutch. Another justification for getting it. )


----------



## katekluet

biscuit1 said:


> hello cafe ! reading posts and trying to catch up. Baked 20 sheets of Easter biscuits yesterday and 18 today. Have a large leather job to deliver in NY this week so back to work.Can't wait for warmer weather.
> Have gone through at least 3 cords of wood so far. Dogs and horses have cabin fever. Happy that Miss Olive is doing well, that Lucky is managing ok,hopes for Vigee finding her lost item, welcome home FabFashion, Etoupe great car decision, India - great news on grandson, NYCmom-XOX - apologies to anyone left out= the concussions are winning right now. Xiang xiang , LOVE the chairs.


Ah Biscuit, you put my one batch of cookies to shame....wow, that is a lot of dog biscuits!! Sounds still cold there, sorry.....spring HAS to appear for you soon now. Glad you popped into the cafe.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

I got a bit of rest and had a nice lunch with DH today. I need to do some reading for class but will get to that soon. I also have a presentation to some of the class finance types later in the week and was of course planning my outfit instead of digging into the spreadsheets but I really needed a day to not think about work! New pointy toe flats on their way to me, I saw a stunning pair of black pointy flat slingbacks at H Wall St that I'm still thinking about. Will ask my SA about them when I next see her. Has anyone seen these? These were the first H shoes that really grabbed me. 

Mindi, congratulations on the Oxer! I'm attaching a pic from the Wildlife thread that made me fall in love with this bag. It's further down my list but perhaps someday. I agree with you about a few of the new styles. I just saw the Faco and it was impeccable, modern and classic. It helps that the leather H uses is mouth watering! I hope you know who is feeling better today!!

Hope everyone had a lovely Sunday!


----------



## etoupebirkin

*MrsJDS*, Wowsa!!!!! Love your bag. You definitely rock it. But then again, Ive always been partial to Etoupe. Thats great that your DH is a Hockey coach. 

*Mindi*, Been saying Olive prayers for your girl. Can you post pics of your Oxer!!! Gris Perle is gorgeous.

*Vigee*, This weekend was super busy. TMI, but
Saturday: DH test drove the car I ordered. (He loved it!) Went to the Capitals game. (They lost). Got a mani-pedi. (Must do) And made home made Paella. (Yum)
Sunday: Went on a multi-mile walk run with DH. Reorganized some of my scarves. Went shopping for new yard furnishings. Watched more hockey. (The Caps WON against the Rangers!!!!); Did a second workout with weights. Got lost in Sudoku and watched House of Cards.

*MASEML*, Have fun with your guest!!!!

*Dharma*, Your flowers are BEAUTIFUL!!! Also congrats on DD and robotics. When my DS was in HS he did robotics, too. Its a great group of kids.

*Kate*: LOVE the wallet!!! Its beautiful!!!

*XiangXiang*, I am the Queen of early birthday presents. Hence my purchase of the Audi. BTW, my birthday is in September. No need to be ashamed.

Waves *XiangXiang*, Mme Bijoux and anyone else Ive missed.

I will take pics of the diamond necklace. I just need to find the camera. And if you want to see my next obsession, Google the Verdura Fulco necklace. Arghh, it never ends.

I may also have to look at the Oxer bag, too. I love that wildlife shot. So effortlessly chic.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Friday I also got my hair cut short. Pretty close to a Pixie cut. I really like it. It's really easy--just shower, put product in and let it dry naturally. I think it will be really great for Spring/Summer. But it's weird to reach back and have no hair to hold.


----------



## MASEML

Checking in before calling it a night. Yes, you ladies are all absolutely correct regarding the immaturity of the girl sitting next to us. Couldn't believe the inappropriateness! Anyway, in the past, she's a distant memory. Posting messages in 2 posts: 

Etoupe- what prompted an almost pixie cut? I've always wanted to have my hair cut super short but I'm so scared it won't suit me. I bet you rock the cut!! Must be so amazing to just wake up and go? 

Xiangxiang, I love early birthday gifts! The question is, will you not wear it until your birthday? 

Kate, joining the bandwagon, your BV clutch is stunning!! Seriously stunning. 

Biscuit- that's some serious baking going on. Wow! 

Dharma, how was the party last night? Those flowers, so pretty! Love the colours. 

MrsJDS- your DH sounds like an amazing coach. The hockey games are a family affair in your household; it's really great! Must be so fun! You have a DD too? Does she come along for all the games?


----------



## MASEML

Vigee- did you find your shawl today? I think your labeling system is brilliant, I don't know why I didn't think of it earlier! 

FabF- hopefully your jet lag is gone, and you can get a good amount of zzz tonight!   I find going east easier to adjust than going west. Enjoy your first day back in the office, hope it's not too busy for you after being away for a while. 

Ok, off to bed for me (getting v sleepy). See you ladies in the cafe tomor!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> Yes, thanks, XiangXiang, I can use it as a small clutch. Another justification for getting it. )



Just fabulous, *kate*! Very happy for you! 



etoupebirkin said:


> *XiangXiang*, I am the Queen of early birthday presents. Hence my purchase of the Audi. BTW, my birthday is in September. No need to be ashamed.
> 
> Waves *XiangXiang*, Mme Bijoux and anyone else Ive missed.
> 
> I will take pics of the diamond necklace. I just need to find the camera. And if you want to see my next obsession, Google the Verdura Fulco necklace. Arghh, it never ends.
> 
> I may also have to look at the Oxer bag, too. I love that wildlife shot. So effortlessly chic.



*etoupebirkin*, I feel so much better now for buying the birthday present so early! Mine is in July. Congratulation on the Audi! And I NEED to see a photo of the necklace! 



MASEML said:


> Checking in before calling it a night. Yes, you ladies are all absolutely correct regarding the immaturity of the girl sitting next to us. Couldn't believe the inappropriateness! Anyway, in the past, she's a distant memory. Posting messages in 2 posts:
> 
> Xiangxiang, I love early birthday gifts! The question is, will you not wear it until your birthday?



*MASEML*, I think I will be good to not to wear it until my birthday.  Let's see how long it will last...


----------



## Mindi B

MrsOwen, thanks for that Oxer picture!  It really shows what my SA was promising me--that it squishes!
EB, I'm sure your hair looks GREAT!  It will be wonderful for summer.  Now you may have to invest in more earrings, though, since they'll really show. . . . 
Is anyone in the Cafe knowledgeable about Fendi?  I know I could wander over to the Fendi forum, but don't wanna.  Just looking for an opinion or two.
Is it really snowing here?  Yes, yes, that is definitely snow.  It is actually snowing.  Again.  Still.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, are you thinking Fendi bag, shoes, RTW? I have had some of their shoes. I've looked at the bags, but never pulled the trigger. And I don't understand the bugs.

MASEML, I've been gradually cutting my hair shorter and shorter since last Fall. My hair used to be shoulder length, but I got frustrated with it. I always had it in a ponytail. Now I don't know what to do with my barrettes. My cat love playing with covered elastic hair bands.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> MrsOwen, thanks for that Oxer picture!  It really shows what my SA was promising me--that it squishes!
> EB, I'm sure your hair looks GREAT!  It will be wonderful for summer.  Now you may have to invest in more earrings, though, since they'll really show. . . .
> Is anyone in the Cafe knowledgeable about Fendi?  I know I could wander over to the Fendi forum, but don't wanna.  Just looking for an opinion or two.
> Is it really snowing here?  Yes, yes, that is definitely snow.  It is actually snowing.  Again.  Still.



Happy Monday, ladies. Let's all have a great week!

*Mindi*, congrats on your Oxer bag, the pic really shows what a great everyday bag it is, love it. We have snow in the forecast, too. Not much but still ~ the temp is 33 degrees F and it feels like 23 degrees F according to the weather report. Please April bring warmer weather. Regarding Fendi, I have purchased a few Fendi bags, none of their RTW or shoes and truly don't get those bug charms at all. What are you looking at from Fendi?

*EB*, my bet is that your shorter hair looks great! I did google the Verdura Fulco necklace and it is gorgeous. I am a Verdura sucker, so everything looks beautiful to me. House of Cards is on my watch list, have caught up on Scandal, finished Empire and love Kevin Spacey. So, that series is next ~ should I start from the beginning of the series or just jump in at the beginning of this season? Wiki can fill me in on the previous seasons, I think. 

Also, totally admire that you can make Paella, I don't cook so this sounds like an accomplishment. We are going to have lobster one day this week for dinner and I can't wait. Love any type of seafood!

*xiangxiang*, my b-day is in July, too and I am already thinking about prezzies from H. Nothing major but I have my eye on a few things and thought that this month might be too early to shop. Glad to have another July baby thinking of presents already. What little piece of bling did you pick up this past weekend. Come on, spill, girlfriend and please post a pic! Hope that you have an easier work week. 

*kate*, your new snakeskin wallet/clutch is gorgeous and very practical. I am sure that you will use it a lot ~ congrats on a lovely purchase!

*biscuit*, you are so industrious! All of those sheets of doggie biscuits in one day, wowza!!! Yay that you have a large order in New York, lots of work but you reap the rewards.

*MASEML*, haven't looked for my CSGM yet, that is on my to-do list for today. It is probably around here somewhere just can't imagine where. How was your houseguest this past weekend or is that coming up this weekend?

*MrsJDS*, did you spa one of your H bags this weekend? How did it go and how long did it take you? I am figuring that each B/K will take approximately two days ~ one day to clean, dry overnight and then protect the next day. Starting my etain K35 today and two lizzie CDCs, now that I have all the products that I require to begin. Week two of your new position, have a wonderful week.

*FabF*, how are your DDs? Did you organize your closets or order an external closet? I thought of you this morning when I woke up in a chocolate coma from yesterday. My bad.

*MrsO*, did you make any travel plans for June? Where are you thinking of going? June is a great month to take a vacation, the weather is pretty good almost anywhere.

Hello to *MadamB*, *dharma* and *etoile*!


----------



## Mindi B

VIgee, EB, I will admit it, I think the fuzzy bug charms are cute.  Absolutely a ridiculous waste of money, and I don't have one and don't anticipate buying one, but, yes, I'm an idiot.  I think they're cute.  As for my struggles, well, I can't stop liking the tiny bag trend.  IF I were to buy one, I'd want one that I could use as an evening bag going forward, as clearly the "bag on a bag" thing will be fleeting.  The teeny ones I like best are those that are actually miniaturized versions of existing larger styles, like the Fendi Peekaboo or Baguette.  So, my question: which of those styles is more quintessentially Fendi?  More "classic," if that word makes any sense in this context?
Also, I am open to being told to stay strong and resist the trend.  That this trend is dopey.  I am also open to being told I am a dope to even consider buying in to such nonsense.  DH has already said so, so feel free to let me have it!
Thanks.  :shame:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> VIgee, EB, I will admit it, I think the fuzzy bug charms are cute.  Absolutely a ridiculous waste of money, and I don't have one and don't anticipate buying one, but, yes, I'm an idiot.  I think they're cute.  As for my struggles, well, I can't stop liking the tiny bag trend.  IF I were to buy one, I'd want one that I could use as an evening bag going forward, as clearly the "bag on a bag" thing will be fleeting.  The teeny ones I like best are those that are actually miniaturized versions of existing larger styles, like the Fendi Peekaboo or Baguette.  So, my question: which of those styles is more quintessentially Fendi?  More "classic," if that word makes any sense in this context?
> Also, I am open to being told to stay strong and resist the trend.  That this trend is dopey.  I am also open to being told I am a dope to even consider buying in to such nonsense.  DH has already said so, so feel free to let me have it!
> Thanks.  :shame:



*Mindi*, had ten minutes to spare before calling my youngest DD in LA before she leaves for work and did a little Fendi research since I haven't viewed their collections recently. 

To answer your question, IMO the Baguette is more quintessentially Fendi, although I like the Peekaboo very much, too. As far as going with the micro bag trend or resisting it ~ I say if you are feeling it then rock it, right? Why not? So, I guess that I am enabling you here and will win no favors from your DH. 

Here are the two links that I looked at today that sold me on this micro bag look:

http://www.fendi.com/us/woman/bags/micro-bags.html

http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/543815?cm_mmc=ProductSearch-_-us-_-Structured-_-Peekaboo&gclid=CNWOk72n0MQCFVc6gQodtWIAhA

Let us know if you pick-up a Fendi micro bag. Love to hear about trends even though most of the time I have to pass on them because I can't pull them off.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, Vigee!  They can look awfully cute, can't they?  Don't know if they'd work on me or not.  Say, isn't your daughter in fashion?  Even if I'm misremembering that, she's a young, fashionable gal in LA--What is her opinion on the micro bag trend?  
This may be a case where I am wanting to buy a bag for the life I wish I led, rather than the one I actually do. . . .


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, Vigee!  They can look awfully cute, can't they?  Don't know if they'd work on me or not.  Say, isn't your daughter in fashion?  Even if I'm misremembering that, she's a young, fashionable gal in LA--What is her opinion on the micro bag trend?
> This may be a case where I am wanting to buy a bag for the life I wish I led, rather than the one I actually do. . . .



Yes, good memory, *Mindi* about my eldest DD. She is in fashion and has styled huge celebs for red carpet events and is currently working in management at a great store in Malibu ~ trendy, of course, to say the least. We are texting right now so I will send her the links and have her weigh in on the micro bag trend.


----------



## dharma

Hi everyone! Stopping in quickly to share the artwork if an amazing artist my DD found on Instagram. Her name is CJ_handry 
She did a series of Hermes plates with food items. Beautiful illustrations, I hope it's ok to post it here since I have credited her Instagram name.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all,

Taking a quick break before jumping back into a mile long to do list!

*Vigee*, I'm not sure where I'll go in June. I want to get in a quick family visit to Chicago for 3-4 days and then I'd like to do a road trip for about 10-14 days out West. I would fly to one city and then drive to a few others. Still narrowing it down, there are some work things I can do in CA that would allow me to make at least part of the trip a business expense  Sadly I have no pending projects in Europe or I would love an overseas trip. If I keep cranking with work like I have been, DH expressed interest in a winter time trip to Paris and a few cities in Italy so something to look forward to and motivate me with all this work on my plate. It would be delightful to take two whole weeks off from work before all my summer projects kick in.

*Mindi,* I think the Oxer will smoosh for you with a little wear. Isn't Evercolor similar to swift in it's softness? Due to it's gorgy light color, I wonder if there's any protectant you can put on to minimize denim transfer. A question for Docride perhaps? I do love the micro bag trend but to me the prices are not micro enough for a bag that may not hold my cell phone so it's not at the top of my list these days. I have looked at them and I prefer the Baguette over the Peekaboo and I also think the bugs are kind of funny and cute but I can just picture the cats batting away with their claws near my bag  Sometimes I wonder if I'm into something just because it's showing up constantly in front of me via blogs/magazines even TPF. It's how I convince myself things that will never look good on me will but fortunately everywhere but H takes returns! For me, I'll pass on the micro trend in favor of a forever clutch but that's just me. 

*Dharma,* will look this artist up for sure. Very cool! I am working on an editorial project that will feature some H items mixed with my work if all goes well. 

*EB*, I did a drastic pixie cut years ago but it didn't suit me. My hair required more work short than it does long. I am going to go for a long bob, collarbone length next week after growing my hair super long the last few years. I'm excited for a change and to get rid of some damage from a dabble in the ombre ends trend. My colorist is amazing but my hair was too long/old to handle the color. I agree that statement earrings are a great move with the shorter hair and I'm sure with your great taste in jewelry you've got some good ones!

*
Biscuit,* congrats on the big order and good job getting them all done!

*Fab,* how's life after vacation? 
*
Kate,* I love snakeskin anything and your wallet is lovely. How interesting with the woven sections. It adds so much dimension! Enjoy it!

Hi *Maseml, Xiang, Madam, MrsJDS* and everyone!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Monday, ladies! Just popping in quickly. It's steadily busy at the office, mostly catching up on what's been happening in the last 2 weeks. Still has a bit of a jet lag. Going to bed at 1 am is like 7 pm in Hawaii. Oh well, I'm usually a night owl so not too worse for wear. 

EB, your pixie cut sounds amazing. I don't have the face for a really short cut. A bob I can do but I've been leaving my hair long for the last few years so I can easily tie it up. Mindi's right--you'll need more earrings because they'll be more visible. 

Mindi, I didn't look inside the Oxer when saw it last week. What's inside? How many pockets does it have? When you mentioned Fendi, I first thought of a Baguette--I think it's the quintessential Fendi. I googled up the Peekaboo micro and I'm lukewarm about it. It's almost a mini-Kelly look alike although quite cute.

Vigee, good luck finding your CSGM today. I spent sometime browsing new closet options. I couldn't decide between a 2 x 6-ft tall side-by-side armoires or a wardrobe system that will take up the whole wall space all the way up to almost the ceiling. The 2 armoires can eventually be moved into each DD's room when they're older. They match the existing dressers we already have in the girls' rooms. The closet system will fit what I have and also have extra room for anything else I may need to store away. I'll go to the showroom this weekend and see the armoire in person. I'm hoping each is spacious enough or I'll be ordering the closet system. I only want to do this once. 

dharma, I'm also squeamish with any invasive procedures so I tried using serums and creams for preventative. Although I've been reading up on injectables for volume loss. It's supposed to look very natural with little down time. I just wish I know someone who has it done so I can see the results first hand. I wouldn't want to end up looking strange like Meg Ryan afterwards. 

MASEML, how was your house guest? 

MrsJDS, have you been taking your B/K to the office?

xiangxiang, what bling did you get? Spill, girl.  My birthday is not until August and I'm starting to make a list already so no, you're not too early at all. 

Biscuit, you're so industrius and talented. Please post pics of your Easter cookies. My DDs' school is doing an Easter egg hunt this Thursday along with a pizza lunch.

Kate, the new wallet/clutch is a keeper. You're not returning it, are you?

MrsO, your west coast road trip sounds great. Would love to do that one day when DDs are a bit older. We haven't spent much time there. Europe in the winter will be spectacular. Love France, Italy and just about every country.

Okay ladies, need your unbiased opinion. I tried on the Medor watch last week. It's quite cute. I don't know if I like it because it looks somewhat like a small sized CDC. I'm thinking that if I get a Medor with a black strap, I won't ever need a black CDC. But, it doesn't look anything like a watch since you can't see the dial. What do you think? Vigee, I know you have a few? Right now they're only available in PHW with black, gold or orange straps. I found a brand new one from a reseller with a red strap so that could be an option too. Straps can also be changed in the future. Someone on the action thread just got a matte black gator strap. Thoughts? Should I:

- just get a black gator CDC one day and forget about the Medor (haven't worn my new ones yet to even say if I'll actually wear a CDC often)?
- get a Medor which may get more wear than a CDC?
- just get a watch-watch?

The same reseller also has a brand new black one at below retail so it could be why I'm even more interested in the watch now. I love sales!

Hi Madam, etoile, and everyone!


----------



## katekluet

Oh Vigee, don't skip the first two seasons of House of Cards....very compelling. I gasped out loud a few times.
Etoupe, congrats on your new hair style, enjoy it! Any paella hints, we took a class, bought the pan and...have never made it. Do you use an outdoor grill? It is a dish I love and it seems there are many variations of recipes.
Mindi, the Oxer is handsome and looks great for comfy everyday wearing.
You all are such a bad influence! My birthday is August and it seems I am late in starting to shop for it...perhaps the Vegas  meetup will take care of that, lots of enablers will be nearby I am sure.
FabF, sounds like you have a couple of good storage options to choose from...the armoires would look very cute in the girls rooms later. And yes, keeping the new wallet as no more bad snake dreams. 
Mrs JDS, hope your new position is going well post orientation. 
Mrs Owen, you amaze with your energy. A California road trip will be the perfect break.


----------



## MASEML

Hello ladies! So the houseguest that was supposed to stay over last night decided to stay with her sister (who is temporarily staying in NJ). She did come over for dinner so it was nice to catch up with her (I mean, I hadn't seen her since Friday, lol...but in all seriousness, SO was very happy to see her, they used to be colleagues like 15 years ago and he hadn't seen her since he moved to the U.S., which was a while ago). Dinner was nice!  

Mindi, I don't know much about Fendi. I'll admit I caught on to the bag bug thing for a few days, particularly the Karl bug but then I learned the price and nearly keeled over. Funny story, I was in the Fendi shop in Las Vegas last Fall and saw the Karl bug (charm?) and when I was talking to the SA, I told her it was so cute that Fendi was mocking Chanel. She looked at me like I was an idiot, she then replied (very nicely) that Karl designs for Fendi - can't remember if he designs their RTW or bags? Anyway, my bag bug obsession ended that day. As for bags, I like the peek a boo, but agree with all the ladies that the baguette is quintessential Fendi. 

fabF- hmm, what about getting an exotic CDC one day and a Cartier or Patek watch?   i don't own a H watch so can't comment on quality, but I prefer watches from brands that are generally known for their timepieces (if that makes sense). Cartier is a jewelry company but for some reason I also like their watches, plus they generally hold their value. Watch aficionados love Patek Phillipe though. 

MrsO, a road trip to Cali is great! And a trip to Paris and Italy in winter will be nice too  I'm thinking drinking  port over the fire in your hotel. Sounds so cozy and romantic!!


----------



## MASEML

Ooh, back for second post. Was disturbed by SO's call to come down to collect some shopping he did at Target. love Target! 

Vigee- good luck with the CsGm search. Hope you found it! 

Etoupe, I third statement earrings! Long earrings or bling bling earrings. Maybe some new diamond studs to go with your new amazing car?! 

dharma, how did DD's competiton go? Did you tell us and I missed it? And the Instagram photo is very artistique!! 

Xiangxiang, is your birthday in July? It can't come soon enough right? . Can you post a pic of the earrings for us or do we need to wait until July for the big reveal! 

Kate- if you find a recipe for paella, please share! All I know is that it's super yummy and takes a really long time to make (or the restaurants always tell us this). If and when you come to NYC, you need to try Socarrat. It's a paella restaurant and so so delicious. I think our waiter once told us that Soccarat means the scraping of the pan to get the crispy bits at the bottom to unstick? Although, I'll caveat that I could totally be making this up as 1. I have a selective memory (I remember unimportant things), 2. I wasn't really paying attn to him since I was so hungry at the time and the paella was in front of us. I'm salivating thinking about paella. 

Hi to Madam B, Biscuit , MrsJDS and everyone else!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  I just finished part 2 of my Birkin's home spa (lotion) and it looks fantastic!!!  I just need to buff it tomorrow.  Thank you Vigee for bringing these products to my attention.  I even left Doc a note on her thread to thank her.  It didn't take long at all for me to clean it and it is pretty foolproof too.  THe best part is that my smily face on my birkin is practically non-existent.

Mindi - congrats on the Oxer!  I would love to see a mod pic of it on you but understand your reluctance.  As for your Fendi question, I think the baguette is classic but I do like the Peekaboo.  I have no intention of getting a fur charm (would not even know if they are sold in my city) but I get why others might like them.  They are whimsical in their own way.

Etoupe - the verdura fulco is stunning.  Have seen it before in pics without realizing the brand.  It will be a statement piece with your pixie cut!  Congrats on your new cut!  I have never had short pixie hair - my hair has been long my whole life except for a year when it was bobbed.  

Dharma - thanks for sharing the artistic pic!  How did your DD do at her competition?

MASEML - we had target here and I never once stepped foot into it.  Target where you live did not come up here, unfortunately.  Who knows what they were thinking when they launched here ... It was a bust and so the brand is leaving within weeks.  But I love Target US!

Kate.Vigee - I could not watch House of Cards and then go to sleep.  It was so riveting that my mind would whirl and whirl after the episode was over and keep me up.  A very compelling show!

Kate - are you all organized for the Las Vegas meet up?  Are you going for the whole weekend?  I can't wait to hear a trip report!

part 2 to follow ...


----------



## Fabfashion

Hope everyone had a great Monday so far. I'm trying to stay awake. Since getting back, every evening around 8-9 pm I get really sleepy then it'd pass then I'd be wide awake. If I go to bed now, I'll probably wake up around 3 am so I'm staying up for a bit more. May be a glass of red will help. 

dharma, the instagram pic above looks pretty cool.  

MrsO, will you be able to share some pics of your editorial project with us when you're done without outing yourself?

MASAML, I have a few watches already. I usually prefer watches from timepiece makers too. I've been thinking of getting a new watch but there hasn't been anything that really caught my eye except may be the Audemar Piguet Millenary in stainless steel with a bit of diamonds. It comes with either black or white dial. I just thought the Medor may be a fun watch given that people won't know I'm wearing a watch, they'll just think I'm wearing a bracelet. So it's a bracelet that can tell time.  It could also be that I'm an H addict but I'm not into their RTW, shoes or houseware so I'm usually just buying bags and scarves and trying to branch out? 

MrsJDS, glad to hear your home spa is going well. Going to check out her products. Wish I could go see her in person in Vegas. 

Kate, please LV share your trip experience. 

Off to get me some red now.


----------



## Fabfashion

Mini-part 2.

EB, I just googled Verdura and Mimi So. My jaw dropped! Love them! May have to consider adding some to my WL. I really like Mimi So Phoenix necklace.


----------



## Suncatcher

Part 2 ... I am so paranoid about losing long posts!

MrsO - A road trip out west sounds fantastic!  I love road trips!  We are doing one this summer as a family. With my new job I didn't want to plan an overseas trip only to risk having to cancel or move the dates so road trip it. And if you go to Paris you can visit the H-ship!

Vigee - how long are you staying this time in LA?  And I was also wondering whether your fashion style is different from coast to coast?

FabF - your jet lag will last another couple of days and then you should be fine!! It is so hard to recover from jet lag when you go from west to east. As for your question, I would hold off on more wrists accessory purchases until you see whether you wear your new CdCs. And then if you do, the medor is an interesting option given your planned use for it!

Biscuit - every time you pop in you have just accomplished another amazing task. I admire your industriousness!!

Xiang - you are purposely keeping us in suspense as I know you won't spill!' But whatever bling you purchased is probably stunning. 

I'm pooped. I reAlize that while I'm not working insane hours it is still tiring getting used to new work surroundings!  But I am enjoying it. And I even carried my new B today - loved how light it is!!!  Thanks for all of your warm wishes!! Xx


----------



## katekluet

MrsJDS said:


> Part 2 ... I am so paranoid about losing long posts!
> 
> MrsO - A road trip out west sounds fantastic!  I love road trips!  We are doing one this summer as a family. With my new job I didn't want to plan an overseas trip only to risk having to cancel or move the dates so road trip it. And if you go to Paris you can visit the H-ship!
> 
> Vigee - how long are you staying this time in LA?  And I was also wondering whether your fashion style is different from coast to coast?
> 
> FabF - your jet lag will last another couple of days and then you should be fine!! It is so hard to recover from jet lag when you go from west to east. As for your question, I would hold off on more wrists accessory purchases until you see whether you wear your new CdCs. And then if you do, the medor is an interesting option given your planned use for it!
> 
> Biscuit - every time you pop in you have just accomplished another amazing task. I admire your industriousness!!
> 
> Xiang - you are purposely keeping us in suspense as I know you won't spill!' But whatever bling you purchased is probably stunning.
> 
> I'm pooped. I reAlize that while I'm not working insane hours it is still tiring getting used to new work surroundings!  But I am enjoying it. And I even carried my new B today - loved how light it is!!!  Thanks for all of your warm wishes!! Xx


New positions take a LOT of energy, no wonder you are tired!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hi, everyone.  Hope you all had a good Monday.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hello ladies, just checking in before my busy day starts! 8 meetings in my calendar already so I declined one just now to give me some breathing space! 

Sorry I don't mean to keep you in suspense but I want to be a good girl and not to reveal or wear the piece before my birthday. It's nothing big though. (*etoupebirkin*, I am talking about your Verdura Fulco necklace!) Just a little pendant in rose gold and diamonds but in a very beautiful design. I will post a photo as soon as I can. 

*Fabfashion*, you are the resident watch specialist in the cafe so you should know better!  only joking. You know how I feel about buying watches from H, that I personally wouldn't and would skip the medor watch and get another watch-watch or gator CDC. Or better still, get a watch-watch AND gator CDC. 

*Mindi B*, *VigeeLeBrun* and *MASEML*, I agree that Fendi baguette is the ultimate Fendi classic but I also like their peekaboo and du jour. I don't care for the bugs or Karl doll but I also found out Karl was Fendi's (still is) creative director last time I was in Fendi talking to their SA! I couldn't believe that I didn't know that! I did buy one of their fox fur pom pom and love it! 

I have a question to those ladies who use computer a lot during their day and have bangles. I only have bracelets in fine jewellery I like them and wear them a lot. I also have some clic clac bangles but I never seem to wear them. I am eyeing a H RG bangle (as part of the birthday present list) but I am not sure I will get a lot of wear of it. So will it get banged on the desk etc? Will it be scratched badly? What's your thoughts? 

Hi to *MrsOwen, MrsJDS, Madam Bijoux, kate, dharma, bisuit*!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Tuesday, ladies and another early morning for me! Woke up at 2:30am and was lucky enough to fall back asleep. Insomnia runs deep in my family, so this is nothing new to me but must admit that I am TIRED at the end of a long day. Definitely a morning person here.

*dharma*, that illustration by CJ_handry is quite beautiful and thanks for posting it. The H Balcon du Guadalquivir is one of my favorite H porcelain designs, although Ikat is quite taking over the top spot in my heart.

*MASEML*, yes, I looked through everything to find my missing CSGM and came up empty handed. The only solution is to buy a new one! H is re-releasing Couvertures et Tenues de Jour in a 140cm silk and I have my eye on a few of the CWs. Also, I will look for the exact CSGM on eBay but they are rare and very pricey. There is a small chance that I left it at my DD's condo in LA and will be there in a few weeks to hunt for it. 

*MrsJDS*, it is no wonder that you are a little extra tired! A new position requires extra energy learning the ropes and meeting expectations. Maybe go to sleep a half hour earlier, your body might require that down time. Your new etoupe B30 is the perfect under the radar color to bring to the office. My bet is that it will soon become your go to H bag for every day. 

Plus, I cannot believe that you are finished the home spa with one of your H bags. That was on my to-do list for yesterday and never made it that far! My DDs and this home keep me busy while I am on the East Coast, now I have added exercise in to the mix and it is 3pm before I know it. My etain K35 needs a home spa, so she is the first one that I will work on today. 

*Mindi*, have not forgotten about you! My eldest DD was working all day and I did not hear back from her regarding the micro bag trend. She takes these style/trend questions very seriously, and said she wanted to look at this in depth. Personally, the more I think about it, the more I like this trend, although it is not practical for me but using a micro bag once in awhile would be fun.

*xiangxiang*, your RG pendant sounds delicious because I am all about RG these days. How about an H RG belt buckle to match it? The H RG Gama buckle is quite pretty and I love mine. I am glad that I am not alone in my search for B-day presents even though I am months ahead of the big event, lol. Also, my bangles do not get scratched up when I work at a desk but I am conscious of them and purposely am very careful while wearing them.

*MrsO*, your trips sound fantastic and you probably are so looking forward to them after all of your hard work and your course. You might need some down time to re-energize and recuperate from your busy schedule. The trip out to Cali will be so much fun and if you can combine it with business, so much for the better. Also, love Paris in the Fall, the tourists have usually left and I find the city delightful. I hear rumors of an H Euro price increase this Fall, so I hope that you get there before this occurs. It will make shopping for H all the sweeter.

*FabF*, your closet solutions are perfect, love the idea of matching armoires that can be moved to your DDs' bedrooms in the future. Although the sound of an external closet leaving you with more space is a wise move too. Let's see what you think after this weekend when you look at them IRL. 

As far as a Medor watch compared to a watch-watch? Okay, I am going against the popular vote and remind you have been eyeing one for the past six months. It is still in your thoughts, so go for it. Yes, I have two of the older Medor watches GHW, one with an etoupe strap and the other with a rouge strap. Must admit that I have worn them quite a bit and they look great stacking with other H bracelets or wearing a CDC on the other arm. I had a third Medor watch with an orange strap which I re-homed and have deep regrets about this. One caveat, I am not a "watch" person and if I were to buy a watch-watch, it would be the Apple watch which is going to be released April 24th. This seems to be an ipad, fitbit and watch combined and I love this concept. Plus, it comes in an array of colors and I am sure that I will find one that I like and will wear. My youngest DD is definitely buying one, so I will see it IRL before buying but it is on my WL. 

Hi *MadamB,* *kate*, *EB* and *biscuit*! 

Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## Mindi B

Vigee, it is so sweet of you and your DD to consider my question so thoughtfully.  I have an idea that your daughter's opinion is well worth waiting for!  Thank you.
Thank you all for your comments and opinions about micro bags.  Still thinking.  If I can keep kicking the can down the road long enough I may miss the whole trend and never have to commit one way or the other!  Clever, huh?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Vigee, it is so sweet of you and your DD to consider my question so thoughtfully.  I have an idea that your daughter's opinion is well worth waiting for!  Thank you.
> Thank you all for your comments and opinions about micro bags.  Still thinking.  *If I can keep kicking the can down the road long enough I may miss the whole trend and never have to commit one way or the other! * Clever, huh?



THIS. Totally me, *Mindi*!


----------



## MASEML

Morning, grabbing time as I drink my morning coffee to catch up! It's sunny outside yay! It'll be short lived as the forecast says rain later, but I'll take it! Think I may walk to the office today; I walked to work and back yesterday as I didnt have my metro card with me (accidentally left it in my weekend bag), was a nice walk.  

*Vigee*, oh no, that's sad.  Do hope your shawl is at DD's condo.... I have my eye on the Couvertures Et Tenues De Jour too. I think I saw it in only one cw on h.com USA but in a couple in Canada or France websites? Which cw are you interested in. I'm waiting for Washington'swashington's carriage to be rereleased in 140cm.  

*Xiangxiang*, I work in front of a computer a lot too. I've had that question on my mind for a while too...I think Vigee is right, if you are careful, probably won't get banged up. I'm thinking of a friend in particular who has the love bangle, hers is a little scratched but she's not overly delicate with things. Maybe if you put the bangle on the hand that uses the mouse, you can rest the bangle on the mouse pad and the cushioning that sits below the keyboard? And can do so without always intentionally thinking about it? 

*MrsJDs*, new jobs always are a lot of work; there's a whirlwind of information to digest - names, who does what, corp culture, etc. I used to work for a German company, I swear, it took me one whole year to understand them - their accent (when speaking English) threw me off every single time. 

*FabF*, lol. I'm like you too. I become obsessed with something begin to think of everything I could possibly want from that brand. .  Medor watch is pretty, but I'm still for a watch watch. *Vigee* raised a nice option - the apple watch! Does that interest you? I can't wait for that to launch - 4/23 I think? 

Enjoy your Monday ladies! Hello to Etoupe, Madam, biscuit and Dharma!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Tuesday, ladies! The cafe is lively this morning.

Thank you so much everyone for your input on the watch. I think I'll sit on it for a month or two and then decide. It's not like it won't be around then.  I'm going to do a grown up thing and make a WL for my upcoming bday and xmas and prioritize. I do have one watch that I've been wanting for years but never pull the trigger. It doesn't fit my lifestyle and costs too much that I kept thinking I can have so many other things for a watch that I won't get to use often. DH said get it if it's what I really want but I just can't justify it. Next year is our silver anniversary and my big birthday (gasp!) and DH said why don't I get it then but I think I'd rather get a couple of jewelry pieces I can really use. 

xiangxiang, thanks for your kind words about me being a resident watch specialist.  I'm more of a watch affectionado and if I didn't love H and other things so much, I'd buy more watches.  I like your idea about getting a watch and a gator CDC too. Hehe. On the bangle--when I wore my brand new Cartier WG love bracelet to the office on my right wrist/mouse hand, it ended up with a couple of tiny scratches when I got home. I was not too happy about that. You ladies heard how I'm pretty OCD about scratches so the next time I wore it, I put a little tape on the bottom to protect it from getting scratches. Did this a couple of times and decided to not wear it to the office again. Too much hassle! So yes, a gold bangle will get fine scratches on the bottom side. Get your RG if little scratches won't bother you. They can always be polished up again. Hope this week is less busy for you at the office but 8 meetings. Yikes!

Vigee, I can visualize how you'd rock the Medor with a CDC! I wonder if I'd wear it more as a bracelet and still wear a watch. I mean would I miss having a watch-watch with a face on my arm? Hmm... Fingers crossed your CSGM is at your DD's. Don't buy another one until you go to LA and check first. 

MASEML, I can easily get obsessed! Especially when I tried on something, thought it was pretty but didn't get it--usuually because I liked something else better. But then in my (too much) spare time afterwards, I wondered if I should have gotten it and started getting obsessed. Last Christmas it was an orange PdV (I got a pink one). Then luckily I tried it on again in Hawaii and realized the cw didn't look as good on me as I'd remembered, which was why I didn't get it in the first place. Lol. 

Kate, how many days will you be in LV? Which H bags/accessories will you be bringing with you? I attended our local meet for the first time last August and agonized over what to wear/carry. 

Madam, any more pictures of pretty flowers? I sorely need to see beautiful blooms. It was so lush in Hawaii but while there's no more snow on the ground here, everything is brown--evergreen included. 

Hi MrsJDS, MrsO, dharma, EB, etoile, biscuit and everyone! Jadeite, hope all is well with you where you are and the weather is warming up soon.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Vigee, it is so sweet of you and your DD to consider my question so thoughtfully.  I have an idea that your daughter's opinion is well worth waiting for!  Thank you.
> Thank you all for your comments and opinions about micro bags.  Still thinking.  If I can keep kicking the can down the road long enough I may miss the whole trend and never have to commit one way or the other!  Clever, huh?



*Mindi*, my eldest DD weighed in on the micro bag trend and said, "NOOO!!!! Don't like it at all!!!". Don't shoot me, *Mindi*, I'm simply the messenger. 
Personally, I think it's super cute but I won't buy in to it because of my age. Let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

Ive been swamped with negotiations on my big project but fingers crossed that the contract etc is done this week. I just want to get started on the fun creative stuff! I need an agent since all the negotiating gets me down and makes it harder for me to feel inspired and creative. Im going to be doing some hiring soon especially so that I have someone manager-like around for when I take off on my hard earned vacation. Glad you guys think it sounds fun, I think it will be. DH can probably come to the first city with me and then Ill do the road trip on my own. I also plan out my birthday gifts in advance but mine is not till December but all you July/Sept folks should be planning now! 

If we do get to Europe, DH will want a visit to H to be a pleasant diversion-not the main focus of the trip but yes, hopefully prices will stay where they are and I do seem to have the best luck getting offered rare items and bags whenever I visit an H that Im always turning down. I think its my loony enthusiasm for the brand that makes SAs like me. I will be asking for a museum visit if we do book a trip, I think my SM would arrange that for me again more due to my enthusiasm rather than my purchase history. 

*Fab, *Im no watch expert but I think you need to pause to see how often you wear the CDCs you just got and go for a watch watch. To me the Medor is special but its also one of those nice to have once youve gotten everything else on your list. But I say this as someone who doesnt wear a watch and wears my CDCs on my left wrist. Just my two cents, you go for what you love. As Vigee mentioned, youve been thinking about this for a while. As for my editorial project, probably wont publicly post it but it wont be out for a while. When it does come out I can PM you guys where to look for it! As for closets, I would lean towards the whole wall as we never seem to have enough space. When the time comes to finish our master bed, Im getting one of those closet designers to maximize the space for me. 

*MrsJDS,* glad youre enjoying the new job and enjoying that gorgeous new B. 


*Vigee,* I rarely have insomnia but if something awakens me at night and one single work thought pops in my head Im done, no sleep for the rest of the night. I have taken a lot of steps to get on a regular sleep schedule which has smoothed that out. I know how exhausting those days can be after a sleepless night. I also love the Ikat design, I saw the full set in NYC and its really stunning. Just for fun I put a whole tea service together on the website for my office but well need a few more really really big jobs to explain that one to my accountant 

*Xiangxiang,* Im excited to see your birthday pendant when youre ready to share!

*Hi Madam, Dharma, Kate, Biscuit, Maseml, EB and Mindi!!*

Allright, back to the grind for now!


----------



## Mindi B

Vigee, I wouldn't think of blaming you, my kind messenger!  On the contrary, thank you so much, and please thank your fashion-aware DD, for the helpful, thoughtful input!  It is very valuable to hear what fashionable but "real" (IYKWIM) people think about these trends--The magazines and websites, understandably in league with advertisers and designers, make every single trend sound like it is Absolutely Necessary To Your Continued Existence.  So it is fantastic to hear an independent, well-informed opinion!  
I've decided I'm sitting tight.  Don't need to spend the money right now.  This trend has all the earmarks of something I'd ultimately regret.


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi, I think it's wise to sit tight on it and then after some time has passed see if you still like it. I should do that myself. Hehe.

MrsO, fingers crossed all goes well with the contract. I can see why all the crossing the Ts and dotting the Is can zap creativity. Your Cali road trip got me thinking that I may try that as a family road trip next year. Have always wanted to visit San Francisco and drive along the west coast and check out the wine country.

Vigee, MrsO, I think I'm leaning towards the big wall closet. I'll still check them out in person this weekend but from the measurements the 2 armoires may be a little too wide where one edge may cover my light switch. So unless I get one of those voice command or hand clap type of light switches, the armoires may not work although they look good in the picture.

I've also been eying the all silver CDC bracelets. I tried on both the PM and MM sizes in Hawaii. I like both sizes. The PM would look good stacked with something else, or a bit more feminine when worn alone. The MM looks a bit more rock 'n roll. The GM was way too big and super heavy. Does anyone here have one? I like bangles although I don't wear them very often because they're a bit cumbersome when I'm using the keyboard. I just find H silver realy pretty and thought this will make a nice addition (but will try to sit on it for a month or two).

MrsJDS and Vigee, I don't know how you could handle the cold when you first came back from Mexico and LA. It's about 40F here and I feel cold. 

EB, I tied up my hair and my neck was freezing when I went out for a walk. I thought of your pixie cut. You must live in a warmer climate. 

Will pop by later.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Fab, I live in DC, so much warmer climate! I love the Medor watch too.greAt idea about the bday wish list, too. That way you can prioritize and analyze what you want.

Mindi, I'm not a fan of the mini purse either, so I think you're making a wise decision, too.

This week has been busy--and with Passover coming up I have a lot of cooking to do.

Waves to everyone!!!! I hate writing long posts on my mini. I think I might need stronger reading glasses. Arghh, I can't read what I write!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> Fab, I live in DC, so much warmer climate! I love the Medor watch too.greAt idea about the bday wish list, too. That way you can prioritize and analyze what you want.
> 
> Mindi, I'm not a fan of the mini purse either, so I think you're making a wise decision, too.
> 
> This week has been busy--and with Passover coming up I have a lot of cooking to do.
> 
> Waves to everyone!!!! I hate writing long posts on my mini. I think I might need stronger reading glasses. Arghh, I can't read what I write!!!



EB, you're so brave going pixie now but spring will come soon.  Now I remembered one of the reasons I keep my hair long. All the talk of shorter hair cut got me booking my hair appointment for next week. I'll probably ask my stylist to cut off at least 4". It'll still be long even after that. Please share pics of your meals. I rarely cook so I admire those of you who do it so well.


----------



## MASEML

Hi ladies! Had a very exciting day in the office. Can't say much more but some Hollywood celebs were visiting, which never happens, so that made the day v. interesting!

Oh another vote for passing on the micro bag trend; good decision Mindi. I saw a micro constance bag at Barneys (they have an area set up for H bags sold by Heritage Auctions), and the micro bag was there. Very cute, but very small. It didn't look practical nor proportionate to the length of the strap (was cross body). It was cute though...


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hi, I'm back from the Caps hockey game and on my computer, so I can see what I write. They won. I brought my Barenia Birkin because the Hazan brought me no luck last Saturday. DH and I went to Luke's Lobster for dinner and had a shot of tequila at the start of the game. With tequila, one and I'm done. But it's fun to have one!!!

*Fabfashion*, I'm really not that brave. I've had this cut periodically in my life. The last time was when my children were babies and they tugged on my hair constantly. I cut it as a defensive measure back then.

*MrsOwen*, Good luck on your big project.

*Vigee*, I share your insomnia sometimes. I like to drink a cup of chamomile tea before bed time.

*MASEML*, I wish I could walk to work. When I lived in Cambridge (Massachusetts) I used to be able to walk to work. What a luxury.


*Kate*, I found the Paella recipe online. http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Easy-Paella/

I used up a lot of things that were taking up space in my freezer--chicken breasts, uncooked shrimp, andouille. Plus I had two jars of green olives with pimentos open, so I used up one. I followed the recipe 80% of the time and improvised for the other 20% (added olives, shallots, I didn't have Italian parsley, so I omitted it. I didn't have fresh lemons, so I substituted lemon zest for lemon peel with a generous splash of lemon juice). I don't have a paella pan, but used a Dutch oven and a large frying pan to do most of the work. I don't know how authentic it was, but it was yummy. BTW, there's no substitute for real Saffron.


----------



## etoupebirkin

***waves*** to biscuit and xiangxiamng, MmeBijoux and anyone else I've missed.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hi, everyone!  Happy Wednesday


----------



## MASEML

Happy April Fools ladies! Google Maps is pac man I heard so that'll be fun to see. Any one have any pranks planned? 

Etoupe, your paella sounds delish! How great to free up,space in the freezer at the same time?! Love Luke's lobster, must be the same as the one in ny? Congrats on the win! 

MadamB - Happy Wednesday!

Vigee, I'm a morning person too. I like doing things in the morning rather than afternoon, including working out, errands etc. 

Hello to Xiangxiang (hope your day isn't too busy like yesterday), MrsJDS (have a good day at work! bringing your new B to the office?), FabF (what's the watch watch you have your eye on?) and dharma, Mindi, biscuit (hi ladies!)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> EB, you're so brave going pixie now but spring will come soon.  Now I remembered one of the reasons I keep my hair long. All the talk of shorter hair cut got me booking my hair appointment for next week. I'll probably ask my stylist to cut off at least 4". It'll still be long even after that. *Please share pics of your meals. I rarely cook so I admire those of you who do it so well.*



Hello Wednesday, ladies! This week is flying by or so it seems to me. 

*FabF *and *EB*, as probably everyone knows, I don't cook at all these days ~ we can forget the word RARELY, because it simply doesn't happen. Thank goodness my DH loves to cook and it actually relaxes him. He thinks nothing of working all day and then standing behind the stove for a few hours and is very happy. I am relegated to clean-up duty, which I prefer. So do post pics of your culinary adventures, *EB*.

Also, do not have any experience with a CDC bracelet and think that one will look great with the H silver pieces that you already own ~ still love the idea of a Medor watch on you. Saw one that was totally blinged out a month or so ago, it was quite stunning. Also, like the idea of an external closet as compared to the armoires the more that I think about it. Will wait for your report after seeing them IRL.

*MrsO*, hope that your contract negotiations progressed yesterday and you can commence with the creative process. Great idea to delegate these responsibilities to a new office manager and the sooner the better. Personally, I love negotiating but it is stressful to say the least. Also, your trips sound like fun and half the pleasure for me are the planning stages. 

*FabF*, I am taking after you in the chocolate department and it has become a new habit of mine. Again. I think that a piece or two every day won't hurt my diet. My preference these days is home-made chocolate covered toffee that I buy at the Farmer's Market. Making a bee-line for there this morning along with my morning errands. 

*MrsJDS*, STILL haven't done a home spa on my bags, although everything is set-up and ready to go. Have a large antique Biedermeier table in our basement covered with plastic waiting to get this project started. Did finish four H belts last week so I am getting there. 

*EB*, a shot of tequila? Wow I am impressed! Don't know if I could walk and talk afterwards. Glad that the Caps won and it sounded like you had a great time. Has anyone commented on your pixie cut? 

*kate*, *dharma*, the secret of working out to the Physiques DVDs is that I put the DVDs on mute and listen to up-tempo music on my earbuds while following the program. It really helps me stay motivated. Otherwise, the programs simply drag for me.

*xiangxiang*, how did your eight meetings go yesterday? Sounds like your professional life is on steroids, lol. Hope that you had some down time last night to relax and recouperate.

*MASEML*, I have my eye on four, yes four CWs of the Couvertures et Tenues de Jour 140cm silk. Here is a link and pics from H.com USA, CWs 10, 08, 03, 11 ~ any favorites here? Opinions please!  

http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums...tures et Tenues de Jour CW 10_zpshoaxsykp.png

















*misti*, if it is not okay to post these H pics, simply PM me and I will edit them out, thanks.

Have a great day, ladies! Running out to do errands and will pop back in later.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  I was not able to pop in yesterday due to some internet issues at home. I did manage to finish home spa'ing my black B (yesterday was the buff) and it really looks fantastic. Exchanged emails with doc about the fantastic results and did a shout to her in her thread. Vigee the reason why I was able to do the home spa so quickly is because of YOU and your recommendation to go with her pre-soaked spa cloths. I will admit I didn't spend hours per step but it didn't matter. The results still look great. 

Vigee - on the Couvertures scarves I love CW 03 but I wonder of CW 10 would look fantastic on you or does it wash you out?  I love CW 10 but that would look terrible on me. 

FabF - are you thinking about getting the all silver CDC?  Hear it is heavy and hard to get off so definitely try it on in the store first. Have you worn either of your new CDC?  I am wearing one of mine today and I don't find it hard to type with it. My keyboard is right against the edge of the desk so my CDC does not bang. 

Mindi - I can't wear micro bags. Have too much to carry. Evening bags must accommodate my DH's blackberry and reading glasses (in addition to my essentials) so no micro bags for me!

MASEML - I wore my new B on Monday but I currently have 8 H bags in active rotation so each day I switch up my bag depending on my outfit. So I will only wear my new B maybe once a week!

Etoupe - good luck with all of your Passover preparations!  I know it is a lot of work!!  Congrts on your team winning. It must have been as a result the tequila shot as opposed to your Barenia B LOL!

MrsO - I can see why the negotiations can be draining. Hopefully you are done and you can start being creative on this project!  Is this the one that will put cat food on the table for shop kitty?

Hello to everyone else I have missed!  Happy April fool's!


----------



## Suncatcher

Vigee - one more thing: I would love to see a pic of your antique Biedermeier table!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Wednesday and April Fool's day, ladies! 

I'm beginning to feel more like myself now. Went to bed at 12:30 last night instead of 2 am. Woohoo!  

Vigee, I'm leaning towards the whole wall closet now too so I don't have to worry again about storage (who am I kidding?). Still won't decide until I see them IRL. Later this spring, we'll be doing insulation in the attic. The only access is through my closet's ceiling so I'll have to move my things out. I mentioned to DH yesterday that I'll order a new closet organizer then so when I put my stuff back, they'll all be better organized. 

I've decided not to buy anything until closer to my bday. This way I'll know if I still want it then and I don't want to buy everything I want too soon if they're readily available or there'll be nothing left for when my bday actually arrives. Hehe. Your toffee with chocolate sounds delish! My mouth watered just thinking of it. A few pieces a day keeps the blues away. 

MrsJDS, you're so good with carrying your H bags and rotating them. I was trying really hard before I went on vacation to use my bags but reverted back to carrying my tote before I left and haven't switched since I came home. I need to use the raisin B. She's only been carried once. 

EB, would love to see a pic of your barenia B. Sounds gorgeous. How do you find this leather? Congrats on your team's win. I'm with Vigee, must be the tequila. 

MASEML, the watch I've been coveting for years now is Breguet Queen of Naples. Not the all bling out ones but the one that has a moon phase and power reserve. Completely not practical for my daily life and I don't have events to go. They introduced a stainless steel with diamonds version a few years ago but it's bigger than the original, more funky but not my cup of tea. It's nice to dream though. May be for our golden anniversary. 

DH and I were at the Breguet store in Paris one time. We happened to be there on the day that the President took people on a tour of their museum--by appointment only, happened once a month--so he took us with the group. It was so amazing to see prototypes, drawings, actual vintage watches from 200+ years ago. They were so advanced with stop watches and complicated mechanism. 

I was listening to the radio this morning and they had a guest speaker about uncluttering your mind. It was rather interesting. People tend to do spring cleaning/unclutter the physical. It makes them feel better when things are in their place. He said when people start the day feeling good, it makes people approach the world more positively. So if we have things in their place we won't feel frustrated looking for things like keys or shoes/bags in my case. I didn't know that human aren't wired to remember short-term actions (there's a more scientific term for this but can't remember) where you can't remember where you put down your keys. So having a specific place for your keys and keep using it helps so you can always find them and not get frustrated and then you'll be so much happier and positive. I think that's why I'm so impatient to get that closet so I can put all my life in its place. Lol.

I'm getting ready to go to a goodbye lunch for one of my colleagues. It's a 2-day lunch. Today with a small group and tomorrow with everybody. 

Hi Madam, biscuit, etoile, dharma, mindi, and everyone! Have a great day!


----------



## Fabfashion

Vigee, on the Couvertures et Tenues de Jour I like the pink/blue one best. Hopefully, you'll get to try them all. I do like the 3 neutral ones but from past experience neutrals needed to be tried on as they can wash out the complexion. Learned my lessons.  What other 140 cm silks do you already have? Do you already have any of these cws?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

New red croc with diamond hardware
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
  Happy April 1st!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> *Vigee, on the Couvertures et Tenues de Jour I like the pink/blue one best. Hopefully, you'll get to try them all. I do like the 3 neutral ones but from past experience neutrals needed to be tried on as they can wash out the complexion. Learned my lessons.  What other 140 cm silks do you already have? Do you already have any of these cws?*



*FabF*, great point! only have three other 140cm silks as these just caught my eye late last year ~ the XL silks seem to be more vibrant and durable than my beloved CSGMs. Have an orange Folklore, pictured below and two Coup de Fouet designs in rouge/pink and a pastel. 

So, I certainly do not need the Couvertures et Tenues de Jour with the red border and you are absolutely right about neutral CWs. They must be tried on IRL ~ for example, I almost bought the BB CSGM and tried it on at the BH's store and it looked horrible on me. So, I think any of the other three CWs might work and thanks for reminding me to try them on first. Here is a pic of my orange/etoupe Folklore 140cm silk from the archives:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*MadamB*, you are too funny!!!  Forgot all about April 1st!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, great point! only have three other 140cm silks as these just caught my eye late last year ~ the XL silks seem to be more vibrant and durable than my beloved CSGMs. Have an orange Folklore, pictured below and two Coup de Fouet designs in rouge/pink and a pastel.
> 
> So, I certainly do not need the Couvertures et Tenues de Jour with the red border and you are absolutely right about neutral CWs. They must be tried on IRL ~ for example, I almost bought the BB CSGM and tried it on at the BH's store and it looked horrible on me. So, I think any of the other three CWs might work and thanks for reminding me to try them on first. Here is a pic of my orange/etoupe Folklore 140cm silk from the archives:


Vigee, when I saw the pink/blue I thought it'd be beautiful with your BI.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> New red croc with diamond hardware
> :
> :
> :
> :
> :
> :
> :
> :
> Happy April 1st!!!


 

 You got me there, Madam! I was still scrolling up and down looking for the red croc with diamond.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> *Vigee, when I saw the pink/blue I thought it'd be beautiful with your BI.*



*FabF*, didn't think of that ~ okay that is going on my list to see, thanks!


----------



## MASEML

Hello ladies! Sitting in a seminar so popping in to say hi. 

Vigee, I like cw 10 but I'm into neutrals. Agree with fabF that the blue pink cw would stand out, and would pair well with your ghillies! 

FabF- what a lovely story of your trip to the Breguet store in Paris!!! The Queen of Naples watch is so pretty. Completely see how it's not for daily use but it is so elegant. Are you thinking of built-in closets? Is that what you mean by wall closets? 

MrsJDS, You must have an amazing collection! That's great that you use your bags! I'm terrible at using things that I own; I even forget that I have things sometimes!


----------



## katekluet

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Tuesday, ladies! The cafe is lively this morning.
> 
> Thank you so much everyone for your input on the watch. I think I'll sit on it for a month or two and then decide. It's not like it won't be around then.  I'm going to do a grown up thing and make a WL for my upcoming bday and xmas and prioritize. I do have one watch that I've been wanting for years but never pull the trigger. It doesn't fit my lifestyle and costs too much that I kept thinking I can have so many other things for a watch that I won't get to use often. DH said get it if it's what I really want but I just can't justify it. Next year is our silver anniversary and my big birthday (gasp!) and DH said why don't I get it then but I think I'd rather get a couple of jewelry pieces I can really use.
> 
> xiangxiang, thanks for your kind words about me being a resident watch specialist.  I'm more of a watch affectionado and if I didn't love H and other things so much, I'd buy more watches.  I like your idea about getting a watch and a gator CDC too. Hehe. On the bangle--when I wore my brand new Cartier WG love bracelet to the office on my right wrist/mouse hand, it ended up with a couple of tiny scratches when I got home. I was not too happy about that. You ladies heard how I'm pretty OCD about scratches so the next time I wore it, I put a little tape on the bottom to protect it from getting scratches. Did this a couple of times and decided to not wear it to the office again. Too much hassle! So yes, a gold bangle will get fine scratches on the bottom side. Get your RG if little scratches won't bother you. They can always be polished up again. Hope this week is less busy for you at the office but 8 meetings. Yikes!
> 
> Vigee, I can visualize how you'd rock the Medor with a CDC! I wonder if I'd wear it more as a bracelet and still wear a watch. I mean would I miss having a watch-watch with a face on my arm? Hmm... Fingers crossed your CSGM is at your DD's. Don't buy another one until you go to LA and check first.
> 
> MASEML, I can easily get obsessed! Especially when I tried on something, thought it was pretty but didn't get it--usuually because I liked something else better. But then in my (too much) spare time afterwards, I wondered if I should have gotten it and started getting obsessed. Last Christmas it was an orange PdV (I got a pink one). Then luckily I tried it on again in Hawaii and realized the cw didn't look as good on me as I'd remembered, which was why I didn't get it in the first place. Lol.
> 
> Kate, how many days will you be in LV? Which H bags/accessories will you be bringing with you? I attended our local meet for the first time last August and agonized over what to wear/carry.
> 
> Madam, any more pictures of pretty flowers? I sorely need to see beautiful blooms. It was so lush in Hawaii but while there's no more snow on the ground here, everything is brown--evergreen included.
> 
> Hi MrsJDS, MrsO, dharma, EB, etoile, biscuit and everyone! Jadeite, hope all is well with you where you are and the weather is warming up soon.


FabF, that is a beautiful watch! Love the moon and the shape.
The Las Vegas event is a 48 hour trip, I arrive early just due to how the plane availability is, so going to see a Fabrege exhibit and scope out the shopping before the others arrive later that day. They have really great things planned. What to wear? Have to find out how hot it is there, my wardrobe is mostly for cool coastal  weather....have to look good as I will be with such stylish gals.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, didn't think of that ~ okay that is going on my list to see, thanks!



Glad to be able to enable you, Vigee.  Let us know how it goes. 

Did anyone read the new strict posting policy.


----------



## katekluet

etoupebirkin said:


> Hi, I'm back from the Caps hockey game and on my computer, so I can see what I write. They won. I brought my Barenia Birkin because the Hazan brought me no luck last Saturday. DH and I went to Luke's Lobster for dinner and had a shot of tequila at the start of the game. With tequila, one and I'm done. But it's fun to have one!!!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, I'm really not that brave. I've had this cut periodically in my life. The last time was when my children were babies and they tugged on my hair constantly. I cut it as a defensive measure back then.
> 
> *MrsOwen*, Good luck on your big project.
> 
> *Vigee*, I share your insomnia sometimes. I like to drink a cup of chamomile tea before bed time.
> 
> *MASEML*, I wish I could walk to work. When I lived in Cambridge (Massachusetts) I used to be able to walk to work. What a luxury.
> 
> 
> *Kate*, I found the Paella recipe online. http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Easy-Paella/
> 
> I used up a lot of things that were taking up space in my freezer--chicken breasts, uncooked shrimp, andouille. Plus I had two jars of green olives with pimentos open, so I used up one. I followed the recipe 80% of the time and improvised for the other 20% (added olives, shallots, I didn't have Italian parsley, so I omitted it. I didn't have fresh lemons, so I substituted lemon zest for lemon peel with a generous splash of lemon juice). I don't have a paella pan, but used a Dutch oven and a large frying pan to do most of the work. I don't know how authentic it was, but it was yummy. BTW, there's no substitute for real Saffron.


Thanks, Etoupe, for the recipe reference and the encouragement to be flexible and creative with it.
Never without fresh lemons here, so many people have trees and always have lots of the Meyer lemons on hand.


----------



## katekluet

Madam B, you got me too...I was scrolling up and down to admire that treasure! &#55357;&#56842;
Mrs O, so wise to hire help for the management part and free yourself to have time and energy to do what you love and are best at. Will look forward to your editorial project.
Maseml, I was smiling reading about you in a seminar and XiangXiang in 8 meetings...as when I was in one all day seminar/meeting years ago, I was knitting...very quietly but it did keep me awake and alert....at the end of the day, a more senior person leaned over and told me that I was the only one who had accomplished anything worthwhile that day! Glad you had some glamorous visitors to brighten your day.
Dharma, my DVDsfinally arrived and just tried out the arms and abs one....very good! And know I can really benefit!!! I think the people on the DVD look much happier doing the exercises than I do while doing them.  Vigee, good idea about using music while doing the workouts.
MrsO, California is a great place for road trips! Such a variety of interesting things and beauty, and then still a European trip to look forward to...sounds like a plan!


----------



## MSO13

hi all! I've been super busy preparing for a presentation. I picked up a piece I had been wanting to add to my wardrobe for a while, a school boy blazer from The Row in black. It completes my version of a power suit with wide legged karate pants, a white shirt and my H Comme scarf so I'll be looking the part even if I'm nervous on the inside. Will post more later, it's too hard on the phone with the new app!


----------



## Mindi B

MrsO, that suit sounds FABulous--I love the tweaking of the usual proportions!  You are a super-stylish woman.  I wish I were more adventurous with my styles. . . I want to be, and then I chicken out. . . .


----------



## Fabfashion

Hi everyone! Tomorrow's the last day of this work week. Yippee! For those in  the US, is Good Friday a holiday for you or Easter Monday? I vaguely  remembered that I used to get Easter Monday off in high school when I  lived there.

MrsJDS, no I haven't worn any of my goodies yet and my gold brelogue is  still in its box. Although I'm unpacked, there are items still lying  around. I've been rather pooped from the lingering jet lag so haven't  brought out anything to wear, H bags included. I'm now eagerly awaiting  the new closet which I'm hoping to pick up this Saturday and hope DH  will help me put it together by Saturday night/Sunday. Tall order I  know.   The CDC is the all silver one. I tried on all 3 at the store but they  didn't have my size in the MM and GM. The GM is quite heavy--very heavy  in fact. It looks really really cool, being all silver and shiny. But I  wonder if it'll be over the top and you can't really stack it because  it's rather big and bold. I was debating between PM and MM. PM is a tad  wider than my Love bracelet but is still rather small and dainty. I'm  not sure if I like that look. The MM seems a good size, doubles the  width of the PM, and can be worn on its own and still have some heft or  stacked with others. Each size offers a different look. If they had my  size in the MM, I might have taken it home. I don't know if the local  store here has any in stock. I also looked at the small Galop. I'll have  to decide which one will go on my bday list. 

MASEML, I'm looking at a pre-fab closet for one of the walls. I believe  in Europe, many apartments have no built-in closets so people will  custom order external ones and put them around the room like built-in  bookshelves (I love watching House Hunters International, lol). I may  get one from Ikea since I'm too impatient to wait. I just feel like I  need one NOW to put everything in its place. I hate messes but there's  really no room left and I've purged as much as I could.   We have a friend that can custom build gorgeous cabinets but it will  take time. I may see the ones at Ikea and run to our friend but at least  it'll give me ideas. I'll ask him how long it'll take. May be if it's  not too long, I'll wait. At Ikea, there are a couple of heights and 2  depths to choose from. There are a number of widths that can be mixed  and matched to fit the space and you order the doors and organizers to  fit your needs.

Kate, I'm sure you'll look fabulous at the meet. The weather can be tricky. Perhaps bring a few outfits just in case. I always seem to over pack. Hooray, your DVD turned up. I'll have to mentally exercise along with you and all the ladies here. I have absolutely no discipline. Hehe.

MrsO, your power suit sounds awesome. I used to be so much more creative with my outfits but since DDs came I just put easy pieces together or wear a dress. 

xiangxiang, hope you're wrapping up this busy work week and have quiet things planned. Please post pic of your early bday present when you can.

Good night, everyone!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, great point! only have three other 140cm silks as these just caught my eye late last year ~ the XL silks seem to be more vibrant and durable than my beloved CSGMs. Have an orange Folklore, pictured below and two Coup de Fouet designs in rouge/pink and a pastel.
> 
> So, I certainly do not need the Couvertures et Tenues de Jour with the red border and you are absolutely right about neutral CWs. They must be tried on IRL ~ for example, I almost bought the BB CSGM and tried it on at the BH's store and it looked horrible on me. So, I think any of the other three CWs might work and thanks for reminding me to try them on first. Here is a pic of my orange/etoupe Folklore 140cm silk from the archives:


Vigee, this ghillies K is absolutely gorgeous!  I was on my iphone earlier and couldn't see her properly. Wowza!  What's the color combination? Do you carry her often?


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hello Wednesday, ladies! This week is flying by or so it seems to me.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, how did your eight meetings go yesterday? Sounds like your professional life is on steroids, lol. Hope that you had some down time last night to relax and recouperate.
> 
> Here is a link and pics from H.com USA, CWs 10, 08, 03, 11 ~ any favorites here? Opinions please!
> 
> http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums...tures et Tenues de Jour CW 10_zpshoaxsykp.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day, ladies! Running out to do errands and will pop back in later.



*Vigee*, there was originally 8 meetings on Tuesday but shortly after I posted in the cafe, 2 of them got cancelled! What a relief! Yesterday was another chaotic day but today is winding down for the big Easter break here. We get tomorrow Friday and Monday off. 

Love the Couvertures et Tenues de Jour design and for you, I am thinking the first one (CW10)? It will compliment your blonde hair and go with your gorgeous ghillies K!  



Fabfashion said:


> Happy Tuesday, ladies! The cafe is lively this morning.
> 
> Thank you so much everyone for your input on the watch. I think I'll sit on it for a month or two and then decide. It's not like it won't be around then.  I'm going to do a grown up thing and make a WL for my upcoming bday and xmas and prioritize. I do have one watch that I've been wanting for years but never pull the trigger. It doesn't fit my lifestyle and costs too much that I kept thinking I can have so many other things for a watch that I won't get to use often. DH said get it if it's what I really want but I just can't justify it. Next year is our silver anniversary and my big birthday (gasp!) and DH said why don't I get it then but I think I'd rather get a couple of jewelry pieces I can really use.
> 
> xiangxiang, thanks for your kind words about me being a resident watch specialist.  I'm more of a watch affectionado and if I didn't love H and other things so much, I'd buy more watches.  I like your idea about getting a watch and a gator CDC too. Hehe. On the bangle--when I wore my brand new Cartier WG love bracelet to the office on my right wrist/mouse hand, it ended up with a couple of tiny scratches when I got home. I was not too happy about that. You ladies heard how I'm pretty OCD about scratches so the next time I wore it, I put a little tape on the bottom to protect it from getting scratches. Did this a couple of times and decided to not wear it to the office again. Too much hassle! So yes, a gold bangle will get fine scratches on the bottom side. Get your RG if little scratches won't bother you. They can always be polished up again. Hope this week is less busy for you at the office but 8 meetings. Yikes!



*Fabfashion*, I think you are doing the right thing to wait if you are not sure about what to get. Interesting to hear your feedback on Love bangle as I have looked at Love many years ago and decided I couldn't get one. One reason was because I take all my jewellery off when I get home everyday so I can't have it that I can't easily get it off. Another one was about scratching it. I have since considered the Love cuff, and now the Hermes bangle which solves the taking off issue but the scratching issue still remains... 



MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Ive been swamped with negotiations on my big project but fingers crossed that the contract etc is done this week. I just want to get started on the fun creative stuff! I need an agent since all the negotiating gets me down and makes it harder for me to feel inspired and creative. Im going to be doing some hiring soon especially so that I have someone manager-like around for when I take off on my hard earned vacation. Glad you guys think it sounds fun, I think it will be. DH can probably come to the first city with me and then Ill do the road trip on my own. I also plan out my birthday gifts in advance but mine is not till December but all you July/Sept folks should be planning now!
> 
> If we do get to Europe, DH will want a visit to H to be a pleasant diversion-not the main focus of the trip but yes, hopefully prices will stay where they are and I do seem to have the best luck getting offered rare items and bags whenever I visit an H that Im always turning down. I think its my loony enthusiasm for the brand that makes SAs like me. I will be asking for a museum visit if we do book a trip, I think my SM would arrange that for me again more due to my enthusiasm rather than my purchase history.
> 
> *Xiangxiang,* Im excited to see your birthday pendant when youre ready to share!
> 
> Allright, back to the grind for now!



*MrsOwen*, hope your contract negotiation goes well! All wrapped up now? 



MASEML said:


> Hi ladies! Had a very exciting day in the office. Can't say much more but some Hollywood celebs were visiting, which never happens, so that made the day v. interesting!
> 
> Oh another vote for passing on the micro bag trend; good decision Mindi. I saw a micro constance bag at Barneys (they have an area set up for H bags sold by Heritage Auctions), and the micro bag was there. Very cute, but very small. It didn't look practical nor proportionate to the length of the strap (was cross body). It was cute though...



*MASEML*, Hollywood celebs!!! I am curious but I know you can't tell. I couldn't do micro bag either. I still remember I was in St. Tropez years ago and was shown the most beautiful micro Constance in green satin in Hermes boutique there but the size was just useless to me! 

Thank you for sharing some thoughts on the bangle thing. I am currently thinking either I get a loose fit one (Hermes ST size) so I can move it up my wrist, or like you said, rest it on the mouse pad or something. Still undecided. 



katekluet said:


> FabF, that is a beautiful watch! Love the moon and the shape.
> The Las Vegas event is a 48 hour trip, I arrive early just due to how the plane availability is, so going to see a Fabrege exhibit and scope out the shopping before the others arrive later that day. They have really great things planned. What to wear? Have to find out how hot it is there, my wardrobe is mostly for cool coastal  weather....have to look good as I will be with such stylish gals.



*kate*, are you going to the LV Hermes National Meet?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> New red croc with diamond hardware
> :
> :
> :
> :
> :
> :
> :
> :
> :
> :
> :
> :
> :
> :
> Happy April 1st!!!



 very good!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hello* MrsJDS, Madam Bijoux* and *Mindi B*!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ladies, what's your recommendations for a good lipstick? I want a soft finish non-drying but fairly long lasting lipstick with a good texture. Does this exist or I am asking for too much from one lipstick? My Chanel and Shiseido ones are either too drying or having no stay power at all.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies and Happy Thursday! Almost the weekend and this week has gone by so fast. 

*xiangxiang*, lots of meetings today or has your office settled down? Still can't believe that you had eight meetings scheduled in one day ~ thank goodness that two of them were cancelled! I used to breathe a sigh of relief when my meetings were re-scheduled, gave me a chance to catch up on current projects. What do you have planned for this weekend?

Plus, you were offered a micro Constance in St. Tropez, it sounds dreamy but not practical.

*EB*, tell us more about your Passover dinner that you are preparing. Do you have a large family that will be joining you? We celebrate Easter dinner and will have friends and family over, it should be fun. 

*FabF*, actually I like the idea of a large Ikea closet. If they are assembled correctly, they should be quite sturdy. We had built-in custom furniture made for the bedrooms and it is quite an investment and takes forever. Ikea is a great, affordable way for you to have a large closet immediately and then if you want to buy armoires or have a closet custom made later on down the road, there will not be a sense of urgency. My DH would completely disagree with me on this, I know and would say to wait for the more expensive option but I know what it is like having stuff lying around and it drives me crazy.

Also, I love the H galop bracelet in any size, it is such a gorgeous piece of jewelry. Just saw it in 14K gold on the USA website and it's beautiful in any metal. Not as fond of the all silver CDC, I heard that it was heavy and very difficult to put on and take off alone but it IS an amazing statement piece and you seem to wear a lot of silver, so maybe it has your name on it, lol.  

*MrsJDS*, how is work going in week two? How are your work-outs? My work-outs are best after noon and I have been doing them every day. I am beginning to enjoy exercising at home. Yay! 

*kate* and *dharma*, just bought five-pound weights to use for the Physiques dvd, those ten-pound dumb-bells are killer! I still find the hour dvd difficult to complete and about half way through I am wilting but that is good, I guess.

*kate*, enjoy the tPF LV meet-up! Maybe pack sweaters or blazers if it gets cool at night? I am sure the ladies and gents there are going to be really nice and it is a good idea to go and scope out the H shopping ahead of time. 

*Mindi*, I am sure that you look totally fashionable and are up on all the trends. You were the one that pointed out the micro bag trend on this thread. Love it or hate it, at least you were aware of it! 

*MrsO*, how was your big presentation? Love The Row and I am sure that you looked fab. Keep us posted and definitely send me a PM about your editorials. So exciting!

*MASEML*,  I, too, am totally guilty of not using pretty things that I own and am definitely what my DDs call a "repeat offender" when it comes to outfits., lol.  Thanks for the input regarding Couvertures. 

Ladies, I know that I did a confusing job posting pics of the Couvertures et Tenues de Jour 140cm and it must have been difficult to let me know which CWs that you all liked. So, I put the pics together and labeled each CW with a number in the center. If you have the time, please give me your feedback once again. If not, I totally understand. 

*FabF*, I think that you liked number 3 and* MASEML*, I think that you liked either 1 or 4, right?

Many thanks for your input!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, what's your recommendations for a good lipstick? I want a soft finish non-drying but fairly long lasting lipstick with a good texture. Does this exist or I am asking for too much from one lipstick? My Chanel and Shiseido ones are either too drying or having no stay power at all.



*xiangxiang*, for a really long lasting lipstick, I use Make-up Forever Aqua lip stain. Otherwise it's YSL for me. Also, I heard that Tom Ford makes amazing lipsticks.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - just getting ready for work. Last workday of the week!  DH and I were at a private dinner last night to honour DH and two other's work on a special committee at his work place. Had some lively discussions with my seat mates to the left and right of me but once 10:15pm rolled around DH and I took our leave as we are always thinking about our next morning's workout!

Vigee - I just wanted to respond to your post. I personally love #3 first, then I would look at #2. I think you should also look at #4 but I'm not sure if this one might wash you out or compliment you. #2 on second glance has a nice contrast between light spots and colour and tied up it might look lovely. #3 is just gorgeous. 

Will pop in again later!


----------



## dharma

Morning everyone! I've been crazy busy and I've been able to pop in and read although I was unable to post on the job. Got up early today, excercised and now have a few minutes before getting ready for today's job. Looks like Spring is raising it's head for the holiday weekend!

MrsO, outfit sounds great! Glad your contract stuff went well. It's good to have your hands in that type of thing even if you do hire someone, just to keep an eye on things.

Fabfashion, I wish I could come and help you with your closets! I love that type of thing. The ikea ones are actually quite nice, I've looked at them several times but haven't bitten. My DH built me a dressing room in our home years ago, the only problem is, his clothes are in it too  I would love to outfit a spare bedroom with the ikea ones to make a complete home sewing studio and storage. Much like EB's girl cave idea.
 On the CDC front, I have the large all silver and I wear it all the time. It works with my personal style and I don't find it heavy or difficult to get into or out of. I think the trick is to not buy it too tight. While the XS fits perfectly and stays put, it's very claustrophobic and hurts after a while. The standard slides a bit on my arm but it's far more comfortable and I can wear it all day. For reference, I wear my leather ones on the tightest slot. You have time before the big  birthday so try everything on and think about it carefully

EB, congrats on your new cut! I'll bet it looks fantastic on you!!

Kate, glad your DVDs arrived! I just did the arms and abs this morning. I can't believe how fast she talks! I love the push-up/plank section on this one and I've memorized it for travel. Very invigorating!

Vigee, I will go back and take a look at the scarves you posted this evening and cast my vote  I fell in love with the Tapis from last season and bought two. I'm not in love with this format yet, but now that it's spring, I'll try wearing them again. I find it difficult to stop the sliding around. They are so beautiful though, it's hard to resist them.

Mindi, unless you have a micro bag life and lots of spare cash lying around I'd skip the micro bag. They are cute for a very social, nightclub life when all you need is a lipstick and a credit card. They seem to come around every 5 years or so, remember the micro kelly? So adorable! I think these "trends" come up whenever they need us to spend more money

I'll try to catch up more this evening with all that I've missed! Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## dharma

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, what's your recommendations for a good lipstick? I want a soft finish non-drying but fairly long lasting lipstick with a good texture. Does this exist or I am asking for too much from one lipstick? My Chanel and Shiseido ones are either too drying or having no stay power at all.



Second Vigee on TomFord lipstick, lovely texture and scent. Very light vanilla. Lasts a while too. Also Lipstick Queen is very nice.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, for a really long lasting lipstick, I use Make-up Forever Aqua lip stain. Otherwise it's YSL for me. Also, I heard that Tom Ford makes amazing lipsticks.





dharma said:


> Second Vigee on TomFord lipstick, lovely texture and scent. Very light vanilla. Lasts a while too. Also Lipstick Queen is very nice.



Thank you *VigeeLeBrun *and *dharma*! I heard a lot of good things about TF lipstick but they look like very pigmented. *dharma* is it true? I want something a bit sheer like a satin finish. I saw an ad on Lipstick Queen lipstick and it looked absolutely stunning. But not widely available in the UK.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies and Happy Thursday! Almost the weekend and this week has gone by so fast.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, lots of meetings today or has your office settled down? Still can't believe that you had eight meetings scheduled in one day ~ thank goodness that two of them were cancelled! I used to breathe a sigh of relief when my meetings were re-scheduled, gave me a chance to catch up on current projects. What do you have planned for this weekend?
> 
> Plus, you were offered a micro Constance in St. Tropez, it sounds dreamy but not practical.
> 
> Ladies, I know that I did a confusing job posting pics of the Couvertures et Tenues de Jour 140cm and it must have been difficult to let me know which CWs that you all liked. So, I put the pics together and labeled each CW with a number in the center. If you have the time, please give me your feedback once again. If not, I totally understand.
> 
> *FabF*, I think that you liked number 3 and* MASEML*, I think that you liked either 1 or 4, right?
> 
> Many thanks for your input!



*Vigee*, I am having a quiet day here! Will pop to the gym for a kick boxing session soon. Now you put 4 CWs of Couvertures and here is what I think. I think no. 2 is stunning! And would be great for you blondie! And I love no. 3 for moi, also stunning! I don't care for no. 4 at all. Too bland and washed out for my taste. No. 1 is nice but a bit "common".


----------



## Mindi B

xiangxiand, I really like YSL's Rouge Volupte line.  They are light, moist, and have a variety of versions (degree of shine, sheerness, etc.).  Guerlain's KissKiss line is nice, too.  (Also, do you use lipstick primer?  It, too, can be drying, but it does extend the wear-time of the lipstick!)  Sephora.com carries both brands.
Hi, all!  Pass the sugar.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> xiangxiand, I really like YSL's Rouge Volupte line.  They are light, moist, and have a variety of versions (degree of shine, sheerness, etc.).  Guerlain's KissKiss line is nice, too.  (Also, do you use lipstick primer?  It, too, can be drying, but it does extend the wear-time of the lipstick!)  Sephora.com carries both brands.
> Hi, all!  Pass the sugar.



*Mindi B*, thanks for the recommendation! Will check both out tomorrow! I don't use a primer. I mainly use a gloss when in the office but switch to a lipstick when I am out and about (it's always quite windy here so I don't like my hair stick to my lipgloss when I am not indoors). 

Sephora closed down in Britain years ago which is a real shame! But I will go to Harrods as they carry almost everything including TF.


----------



## MASEML

Xiangxiang- Popped in to see TF make up. Amazing. I haven't tried his lipstick but his blush and eyeshadow are amazing! Silky finish, lasts all day and doesn't cake. Caveat, I do use a primer underneath so that might help with everything. 

I've heard lip primers are great for keeping lipstick on but I'm sure it's only 1/2 the battle, the other 1/2 is finding the right lipstick to stay on!


----------



## MASEML

Oops missed Mindi's post about primer. Looks like it's been mentioned


----------



## Suncatcher

Dharma - re the 140cm size, I too have not found a way to wear it well. My 140cm Bandana twill works better for me as the silk is heavier but I still find it slippery. I loved the TP scarf but it was too slippery for me when I tried it on IRL so I passed on it. 

MrsO - your outfit sounded amazing. So hip and neat. I should look more closely at The Row. Again if we have it in my city it will be on a couple of racks ... I am wearing my Comme scarf today with a mors ring. It is the white/blue/grey/yellow one. 

Xiang - I don't wear any makeup so I'm no help to you on the lipstick issue!

Kate - I can't wait to hear after the weekend is over all of the fun things that you all did. Is the meet up getting a good turnout?  I would wear tops that work well with scarf tying 

FabF - I always wanted the Love bracelet but wasn't sure whether it was something I could buy for myself or whether this is something my DH should get for me. Is that odd to say?!?  As for the closet organizers, I say go with the ikea system if you want them pronto.  And ikea has great clean design too.  I went with custom cabinetry in my house and it took 3-4 months from the time I ordered them to when they were installed. 

Have a wonderful day ladies!!


----------



## katekluet

XiangXiang, kick boxing?! Wow! You must be in great shape to do that. Yes, I am going to the TPFER LV meetup....easy to get to LV from here although my only experience in LV was an hour long stop there on a road trip twenty years ago...so it will all be new to me.and MrsJDS a, yes, a good turnout, looking forward to meeting everyone, wish my cafe buddies would be there  though. Docride will be there.
MrsO, your outfit sounds so stylish and hip!
Vigee, hard to decide among those choices....is #3 similar to the pink one you already have? Will #2 pick up some of the red you wear a lot? Those would be my top choices.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> Xiangxiang- Popped in to see TF make up. Amazing. I haven't tried his lipstick but his blush and eyeshadow are amazing! Silky finish, lasts all day and doesn't cake. Caveat, I do use a primer underneath so that might help with everything.
> 
> I've heard lip primers are great for keeping lipstick on but I'm sure it's only 1/2 the battle, the other 1/2 is finding the right lipstick to stay on!



*MASEML*, is the primer by TF too? I will definitely look into TF tomorrow.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hi ladies! Quick drive by. Last night I was cooking till midnight. I made two pots of matzoh ball soup and a large tub of apricot-pistachio charoset. Tonight's activity is macaroon making. I have supplies for a triple batch. I also need to search for my camera.

I'm also liking the Couvertures, too. But I need to see IRL. I went overboard with Tapis Persans and got it in six colorways.

Xiangxiang, I'm a big fan of Sisley products. Love their lipsticks.

Kate, I'm going to the meet up too. I'm also coming in a day early, so I've booked some spa time. I'm also debating bags and wardrobe.

Waves to Dharma, FabF, MrsO, Vigee, MASEML, Mindi, MrsJDS, MmeB and everyone else.

Gotta get back to work!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Dharma - re the 140cm size, I too have not found a way to wear it well. My 140cm Bandana twill works better for me as the silk is heavier but I still find it slippery. I loved the TP scarf but it was too slippery for me when I tried it on IRL so I passed on it.
> 
> Xiang - I don't wear any makeup so I'm no help to you on the lipstick issue!
> 
> Have a wonderful day ladies!!



*MrsJDS*, I am glad to hear you find the 140 silk slippery too! I have three but I don't wear them very often at all. Don't really know how to keep them in put. I always end up wearing a big knot. Not very attractive. I am thinking maybe I should use my shawl ring (from Mai Tai)?? 



katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, kick boxing?! Wow! You must be in great shape to do that. Yes, I am going to the TPFER LV meetup....easy to get to LV from here although my only experience in LV was an hour long stop there on a road trip twenty years ago...so it will all be new to me.



*kate*, sorry correction, box-ercising actually. No I am not that fit at all and this is very new to me. My trainer was pushing me really hard! He kept telling me to hit "harder"! I am exhausted now. Just had lunch. 

Have fun at LV! I used to go often but I can only do LV for 2-3 nights then after that I would get bored. Wish I could go to the Fashion Show mall! Where are you staying?


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoupebirkin said:


> Hi ladies! Quick drive by. Last night I was cooking till midnight. I made two pots of matzoh ball soup and a large tub of apricot-pistachio charoset. Tonight's activity is macaroon making. I have supplies for a triple batch. I also need to search for my camera.
> 
> I'm also liking the Couvertures, too. But I need to see IRL. I went overboard with Tapis Persans and got it in six colorways.
> 
> Xiangxiang, I'm a big fan of Sisley products. Love their lipsticks.
> 
> Kate, I'm going to the meet up too. I'm also coming in a day early, so I've booked some spa time. I'm also debating bags and wardrobe.
> 
> Waves to Dharma, FabF, MrsO, Vigee, MASEML, Mindi, MrsJDS, MmeB and everyone else.
> 
> Gotta get back to work!!!



*etoupebirkin*, I am adding Sisley to my list too! You sound like an amazing cook!


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MASEML*, is the primer by TF too? I will definitely look into TF tomorrow.




Hi Xiangxiang, I'll double check tonight but I believe I use smashbox's Photo Finish oil free primer for my face and their Photo Finish Lid Primer. 

I just went to their website, I couldn't find a lip primer though. 

If TF's lipstick is anything like their other make up, it's great!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> Hi Xiangxiang, I'll double check tonight but I believe I use smashbox's Photo Finish oil free primer for my face and their Photo Finish Lid Primer.
> 
> I just went to their website, I couldn't find a lip primer though.
> 
> If TF's lipstick is anything like their other make up, it's great!



OK. Thanks honey! Will definitely check out TF! I did hear a lot of great things about them from different source!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Thursday, ladies! The cafe has been busy. I kept popping in to read the posts but was rather busy myself until now. Guess everyone at the office are trying to get things accomplished before we're off for 4 days. Plus we just had a good bye lunch for one of our colleagues.

xiangxiang, have you worn bangles before? I'd only worn soft bracelets like a tennis bracelet prior to getting the love bracelet. I never thought about how I could feel the bracelet when it was on my arm, took some getting used to as it has quite a weight. I also didn't consider the screws. I take all jewelry off at night too so it's super cumbersome especially in the morning when I'm in a hurry to get ready. Plus my SA mentioned that they don't recommend you screw/unscrew all the time because gold is soft and the threads will wear off and you can lose the screw/bracelet. If anyone's getting a love bracelet, I'd suggest getting a larger sized that can be slipped off although this is not how it's supposed to look as you're not supposed to ever take it off. Sure sure. I got mine one size larger than my SA recommended but not big enough to slip off. I mentioned to DH that I should get another one 2-3 sizes larger, he's fine with that and said I should just edit the smaller one out but it's just too much hassle. They're also almost 50% more expensive now than they were 6 years ago. Yikes! I'll just buy something else. I'm eyeing a Tiffany one with a hinge and has put in on my longer term WL. 

On the lipstick front, I love TF (my fave) and YSL followed by Dior, Giorgio Armani and Givenchy. I also choose them for their packaging. While these are more pigmented, they're not drying. TF now has a new lipstick line that is more sheer and glossy than their original line called Lip Color Shine. I just picked one up in Hawaii. Very nice. It won't last as long as the original lipstick but still nicely pigmented. They're not as sheer as some of the YSL ones though. You could check out Elizibeth Arden lip fix for primer or try lining your lips with lip pencil first. Oooh...how I love make up!  We don't have lipstick queen here but I'll google right after posting this.

MrsJDS, my bracelet was supposed to be a 20th anniversary present but I got it about 8 months before the date and ended up getting another item when the actual anniversary came around. I think it'll make a very lovely anniversary present because it represents eternal love--you're supposed to keep it on all the time/locked in.  If you don't take your jewelry off at night, it'll work very well for you. My SA in Grand Cayman mentioned one elderly customer who refused to take her LB off even when she had an operation. She said her late DH got it for her as a wedding present and she never took it off. The surgeon relented and wrapped her whole wrist/arm during the operation. Another style I covet (or more salivating over) is the Cartier trinity bracelet all diamonds but that's too many H bags. May be for a golden anniversary--the WL for that anniversary is getting long. Lol.

Vigee and MrsJDS, I'll let you know how it goes with my Ikea visit this Saturday. If a custom one is going to take 3-4 months, I don't know if I can wait that long. I'm a fire horse, remember? No patience whatsoever. 

dharma, it'd have been so great to have your help with the closet. Thank you, sweetie!  After I figure out this external closet thing, I'm going to have to plan the internal closet organizer. I'm not good at these things. Usually I just work with what I have so trying to figure out what I need for the built-in closet is going to be an interesting challenge. Do you have mod pic of your sterling CDC by chance? Glad to hear it's not too heavy. I tried it for a bit but not sure if I'll be fidgeting with it all day.

Vigee, I do like #3 but wonder if you'll get a lot of wear out of it. It'll depend on your wardrobe--I personally find bold colors like that hard to match unless they're the colors I normally wear already. Then I'm thinking #2 may be easier to wear. Then if you want completely neutral then #1 for warmer tone and #4 for cooler tone--again depends on how they look IRL on your complexion. I find white/cream/beige shade hard to buy because it can either wash you out or make you glow. I'm liking the Galop more and more. I think it's more me than the CDC. I do wear silver-toned jewelry and watches all the time. When I wear the CDC with GHW, it'll be all silver everything else on me since I think I only have 3-4 pieces of gold jewelry. I tried on the gold galop with 2 little diamonds for eyes at the store but it's quite thinner than the sterling galop PM. It's more of a PPM size and almost disappeared on my wrist. BTW, I found this pic of a galop and white CDC from a Blue belle gem blog. Don't you have a white CDC already? 

MrsO, did you have your meeting already? Hope all goes splendidly and I bet you look smashing.

I just ordered Docride's spa kit and the weather/stain kit last night. Won't be going to NY to pick them up until next weekend. Vigee, have you tried any of these products on your exotic. I'm thinking of doing the weather/stain guard on my new CDC before wearing them. 

EB, wow your apron must be on fire, not literally of course.  It sounds like this is going to be an amazing meal. 

EB and Kate, you ladies are going to have a wonderful time at the meet. Wish I could come. Full report on what you did, saw, spied, ate, bought, passed (gasp!) when you return pretty please.

biscuit, assuming you're all done with your Easter cookies? How's the big job in NY going?

Hi Mindi, Madam, etoile and everyone!


----------



## katekluet

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Thursday, ladies! The cafe has been busy. I kept popping in to read the posts but was rather busy myself until now. Guess everyone at the office are trying to get things accomplished before we're off for 4 days. Plus we just had a good bye lunch for one of our colleagues.
> 
> xiangxiang, have you worn bangles before? I'd only worn soft bracelets like a tennis bracelet prior to getting the love bracelet. I never thought about how I could feel the bracelet when it was on my arm, took some getting used to as it has quite a weight. I also didn't consider the screws. I take all jewelry off at night too so it's super cumbersome especially in the morning when I'm in a hurry to get ready. Plus my SA mentioned that they don't recommend you screw/unscrew all the time because gold is soft and the threads will wear off and you can lose the screw/bracelet. If anyone's getting a love bracelet, I'd suggest getting a larger sized that can be slipped off although this is not how it's supposed to look as you're not supposed to ever take it off. Sure sure. I got mine one size larger than my SA recommended but not big enough to slip off. I mentioned to DH that I should get another one 2-3 sizes larger, he's fine with that and said I should just edit the smaller one out but it's just too much hassle. They're also almost 50% more expensive now than they were 6 years ago. Yikes! I'll just buy something else. I'm eyeing a Tiffany one with a hinge and has put in on my longer term WL.
> 
> On the lipstick front, I love TF (my fave) and YSL followed by Dior, Giorgio Armani and Givenchy. I also choose them for their packaging. While these are more pigmented, they're not drying. TF now has a new lipstick line that is more sheer and glossy than their original line called Lip Color Shine. I just picked one up in Hawaii. Very nice. It won't last as long as the original lipstick but still nicely pigmented. They're not as sheer as some of the YSL ones though. You could check out Elizibeth Arden lip fix for primer or try lining your lips with lip pencil first. Oooh...how I love make up!  We don't have lipstick queen here but I'll google right after posting this.
> 
> MrsJDS, my bracelet was supposed to be a 20th anniversary present but I got it about 8 months before the date and ended up getting another item when the actual anniversary came around. I think it'll make a very lovely anniversary present because it represents eternal love--you're supposed to keep it on all the time/locked in.  If you don't take your jewelry off at night, it'll work very well for you. My SA in Grand Cayman mentioned one elderly customer who refused to take her LB off even when she had an operation. She said her late DH got it for her as a wedding present and she never took it off. The surgeon relented and wrapped her whole wrist/arm during the operation. Another style I covet (or more salivating over) is the Cartier trinity bracelet all diamonds but that's too many H bags. May be for a golden anniversary--the WL for that anniversary is getting long. Lol.
> 
> Vigee and MrsJDS, I'll let you know how it goes with my Ikea visit this Saturday. If a custom one is going to take 3-4 months, I don't know if I can wait that long. I'm a fire horse, remember? No patience whatsoever.
> 
> dharma, it'd have been so great to have your help with the closet. Thank you, sweetie!  After I figure out this external closet thing, I'm going to have to plan the internal closet organizer. I'm not good at these things. Usually I just work with what I have so trying to figure out what I need for the built-in closet is going to be an interesting challenge. Do you have mod pic of your sterling CDC by chance? Glad to hear it's not too heavy. I tried it for a bit but not sure if I'll be fidgeting with it all day.
> 
> Vigee, I do like #3 but wonder if you'll get a lot of wear out of it. It'll depend on your wardrobe--I personally find bold colors like that hard to match unless they're the colors I normally wear already. Then I'm thinking #2 may be easier to wear. Then if you want completely neutral then #1 for warmer tone and #4 for cooler tone--again depends on how they look IRL on your complexion. I find white/cream/beige shade hard to buy because it can either wash you out or make you glow. I'm liking the Galop more and more. I think it's more me than the CDC. I do wear silver-toned jewelry and watches all the time. When I wear the CDC with GHW, it'll be all silver everything else on me since I think I only have 3-4 pieces of gold jewelry. I tried on the gold galop with 2 little diamonds for eyes at the store but it's quite thinner than the sterling galop PM. It's more of a PPM size and almost disappeared on my wrist. BTW, I found this pic of a galop and white CDC from a Blue belle gem blog. Don't you have a white CDC already?
> 
> MrsO, did you have your meeting already? Hope all goes splendidly and I bet you look smashing.
> 
> I just ordered Docride's spa kit and the weather/stain kit last night. Won't be going to NY to pick them up until next weekend. Vigee, have you tried any of these products on your exotic. I'm thinking of doing the weather/stain guard on my new CDC before wearing them.
> 
> EB, wow your apron must be on fire, not literally of course.  It sounds like this is going to be an amazing meal.
> 
> EB and Kate, you ladies are going to have a wonderful time at the meet. Wish I could come. Full report on what you did, saw, spied, ate, bought, passed (gasp!) when you return pretty please.
> 
> biscuit, assuming you're all done with your Easter cookies? How's the big job in NY going?
> 
> Hi Mindi, Madam, etoile and everyone!


FabF, do you have the Container Stores there? They have advisors who will help you plan out the interior closet storage using their products. That store is so fun for us very structured people.&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> FabF, do you have the Container Stores there? They have advisors who will help you plan out the interior closet storage using their products. That store is so fun for us very structured people.&#55357;&#56842;


Kate, I just googled it and we don't have Container Stores but we have Solutions stores. I'm assuming they may be similar? I love the stuff the C stores have. Will look through their site for idea inspiration. I''ll check if the Solutions stores have advisors. Another option is to use companies like California Closets and they'll send a designer over to help plan things out. Before my DDs, I was hoping to turn one of the guest bedrooms into a dressing room. Well, that won't be happening any time soon.


----------



## Fabfashion

I also must add that whoever designed our house must be a man who doesn't own many clothing items. Our bedroom must be at least 600+ sqft but has 2 tiny closets, not one big walk-in or anything remotely close to that. One closet is ~5' x 5' and a tiny one that's about 4' x 2'. Truly can't fit my 4 seasons wardrobe, shoes and boots, let alone bags. My DH's clothes are stored in a closet and an armoire in a guest bedroom. Thank goodness we have ample kitchen cupboard space or I'd be piling pots, pans, dishes on the floor too.


----------



## MASEML

Hello ladies! It's Spring! I've probably missed a lot of questions to me and I sincerely apologize if I did. I need to find a better way to keep up with the cafe discussions! 

So, today I finally did it! I pulled out the SJP skirt. Did any of your ever watch Sex and the City? Do you remember that ballerina skirt she wore in the opening where they list the credits? It's the poofy skirt (was it white or pink?) she wears with a tight tank. Sooo, my skirt is ala SJP. . Sooo, I wore it on my very last day on Wall Street some years ago and then finally pulled it back out today and wore it. SO gave me funny looks, but what does he know?! It's fashion! 




VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies and Happy Thursday! Almost the weekend and this week has gone by so fast.
> 
> 
> *MASEML*,  I, too, am totally guilty of not using pretty things that I own and am definitely what my DDs call a "repeat offender" when it comes to outfits., lol.  Thanks for the input regarding Couvertures.
> 
> Ladies, I know that I did a confusing job posting pics of the Couvertures et Tenues de Jour 140cm and it must have been difficult to let me know which CWs that you all liked. So, I put the pics together and labeled each CW with a number in the center. If you have the time, please give me your feedback once again. If not, I totally understand.



So yes, right on the money *Vigee*. I like #1. While I like #4 in theory, I think it could potentially wash out against light skin tones. Also, I'm thinking #3 (the blue and pink one), that seems very bold and would constrast nicely against beige, white, and dark clothing.  



MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - just getting ready for work. Last workday of the week!  DH and I were at a private dinner last night to honour DH and two other's work on a special committee at his work place. Had some lively discussions with my seat mates to the left and right of me but once 10:15pm rolled around DH and I took our leave as we are always thinking about our next morning's workout!
> 
> Will pop in again later!



*MrsJDs*, Oh I forgot tomorrow is a holiday for most! We don't have off  What is everyone doing on their day off?! 

Congrats to your DH for his accomplishment! How nice that his achievement and hard work was recognized and celebrated!! Wish more companies recognize hard work. 



katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, kick boxing?! Wow! You must be in great shape to do that. Yes, I am going to the TPFER LV meetup....easy to get to LV from here although my only experience in LV was an hour long stop there on a road trip twenty years ago...so it will all be new to me.and MrsJDS a, yes, a good turnout, looking forward to meeting everyone, wish my cafe buddies would be there  though. Docride will be there.
> MrsO, your outfit sounds so stylish and hip!
> Vigee, hard to decide among those choices....is #3 similar to the pink one you already have? Will #2 pick up some of the red you wear a lot? Those would be my top choices.



*Kate*- enjoy the LV meet up! There is so much to do now in LV. I'm ashamed to say I'm in Vegas every year, and I'm not even there for the nightlife. I think there are 3 H boutiques in LV (definitely 2). Also, if you wanted to purchase something from a store, such as a Rolex (I.e. from  the Rolex store inside the Wynn concourse) and had it shipped to your home (if in a different state), I think it is tax free - at least that's what the sales person told me aspart of his sales pitch. Believe this is because this particular store is franchised and the owner doesn't have a shop outside of NV. Something to consider if you decide to shop in LV - not a Rolex per se, but potentially other shopping? 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> OK. Thanks honey! Will definitely check out TF! I did hear a lot of great things about them from different source!



*Xiangxiang*, Yep, primers are all from Smashbox. If you decide to add primers into your make up routine, I'd highly recommend Smashbox. Not too expensive and does the job! 





Fabfashion said:


> I also must add that whoever designed our house must be a man who doesn't own many clothing items. Our bedroom must be at least 600+ sqft but has 2 tiny closets, not one big walk-in or anything remotely close to that. One closet is ~5' x 5' and a tiny one that's about 4' x 2'. Truly can't fit my 4 seasons wardrobe, shoes and boots, let alone bags. My DH's clothes are stored in a closet and an armoire in a guest bedroom. Thank goodness we have ample kitchen cupboard space or I'd be piling pots, pans, dishes on the floor too.



*FabF*, Lol. Sounds like your house was designed by a man! Though your wall closet solution sounds like it will do the job? Can you build out your existing closets to make it a walk-in? Will cost a pretty penny but in the long term may be worth it? Our new apt has 2 walk in closets!! I've never had a walk-in closet so I'm doing star jumps just thinking about this! 

Hello to dharma, MrsO, Etoupe and MrsJDS!


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, there was originally 8 meetings on Tuesday but shortly after I posted in the cafe, 2 of them got cancelled! What a relief! Yesterday was another chaotic day but today is winding down for the big Easter break here. We get tomorrow Friday and Monday off.
> 
> Love the Couvertures et Tenues de Jour design and for you, I am thinking the first one (CW10)? It will compliment your blonde hair and go with your gorgeous ghillies K!
> 
> 
> 
> *Fabfashion*, I think you are doing the right thing to wait if you are not sure about what to get. Interesting to hear your feedback on Love bangle as I have looked at Love many years ago and decided I couldn't get one. One reason was because I take all my jewellery off when I get home everyday so I can't have it that I can't easily get it off. Another one was about scratching it. I have since considered the Love cuff, and now the Hermes bangle which solves the taking off issue but the scratching issue still remains...
> 
> 
> 
> *MrsOwen*, hope your contract negotiation goes well! All wrapped up now?
> 
> 
> 
> *MASEML*, Hollywood celebs!!! I am curious but I know you can't tell. I couldn't do micro bag either. I still remember I was in St. Tropez years ago and was shown the most beautiful micro Constance in green satin in Hermes boutique there but the size was just useless to me!
> 
> Thank you for sharing some thoughts on the bangle thing. I am currently thinking either I get a loose fit one (Hermes ST size) so I can move it up my wrist, or like you said, rest it on the mouse pad or something. Still undecided.
> 
> 
> 
> *kate*, are you going to the LV Hermes National Meet?



Omg yes, the micro constance is tiny! Though green satin sounds really lux! 
More importantly, St Tropez! Now that's Lux! That's one of my places to visit soon; we love looking at all the amazing yachts that we can't afford, lol. 

All I can say about the celebs that visited are that they are really nice! One of them even took selfies with us


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - just getting ready for work. Last workday of the week!  DH and I were at a private dinner last night to honour DH and two other's work on a special committee at his work place. Had some lively discussions with my seat mates to the left and right of me but once 10:15pm rolled around DH and I took our leave as we are always thinking about our next morning's workout!
> 
> Vigee - I just wanted to respond to your post. I personally love #3 first, then I would look at #2. I think you should also look at #4 but I'm not sure if this one might wash you out or compliment you. #2 on second glance has a nice contrast between light spots and colour and tied up it might look lovely. #3 is just gorgeous.
> 
> Will pop in again later!



MrsJDS, congrats to your DH on this special honour! You must have been so proud.


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> *FabF*, Lol. Sounds like your house was designed by a man! Though your wall closet solution sounds like it will do the job? Can you build out your existing closets to make it a walk-in? Will cost a pretty penny but in the long term may be worth it? Our new apt has 2 walk in closets!! I've never had a walk-in closet so I'm doing star jumps just thinking about this!
> 
> Hello to dharma, MrsO, Etoupe and MrsJDS!



MASEML, I wish I could build out. If I do, I'll have to knock out the closet in the bedroom adjacent to ours. That closet shares the wall with ours but then that room will lose a closet. I'd also thought of making that closet and ours one big walk-in closet that can be accessed on both sides. Don't know if there's any supporting beam in between so for now it'll be just an external closet of sort and then custom closet organizers for the existing 2 little closets when we insulate the attic. I'm sure between the 2 projects, my wardrobe, etc. will be much more organized. Fingers crossed.

Now that SJP skirt sounds very pretty. What bag/shoes did you wear it with?


----------



## dharma

Good evening all!
Great day weather wise, I was able to take my girls for a super long walk after work, it was fantastic with the late sun and a great breeze.....perfect weather for a light Rick leather jacket and a CSGM. 

MASEML, your skirt sounds fabulous! I remember that opening scene. I would love to know how you wore it! If celebs are visiting your work place, it's a good reason to dress up

FabF, I know what you mean about men designing closets....I suppose that was a very sexist statement, sorry fellas.   Our home is a 19th century brownstone with no closets at all! We've had to build out walls and such to make space for them. In one room we did exactly as you suggested, put one walk in between two rooms  and they share the space with separate access. The is still one bedroom left that we haven't altered. You have fun jewelry decisions to make! I have an archive pic of my CDC, I'll post it in the next post.


----------



## dharma

Vigee, I think 2 and 3 seem the most "you". It's hard to tell with the H photos but it appears that both will match your anenome bag, and 3 might match your BI as well. I love the other colors too, but 1 might wash you out, if it doesn't, it would make a great neutral. 4 doesn't seem like you but it happens to be my personal favorite as I love all colors dreary and dull

Xiangxiang, TF lippies are definitely highly pigmented, so might not be what you want. I haven't had the pleasure of trying the new sheer collection. Another obsession: the Fresh Sugar balms. There are several tints and they moisturize beautifully. The deeper tints last quite a while. 

FabF, for you:


----------



## dharma

Darn that's big! Sorry folkscheck out those scratches and tarnish, lol. This is what a well loved, often worn piece looks like!

Kate, how exciting that you are going to the LV meet up! I wish I lived close enough to go. Please report back on all of the activities, sightings and your wardrobe! I was only in LV once for two days, it was very hot and dry. I'm sure you will look very fashionable! 

EB, good Pesach to you and your family!!! I'll bet your meal will be out of this world. We celebrate all holidays but sadly we had to cancel on SIL's Saturday night because DH is ill. I might buy gefilte fish at the deli, it's my favorite with purple horseradish. Yum.

MrsJDS, congrats to your DH!! 

Good night, madame B, MrsO and everyone!


----------



## Fabfashion

dharma said:


> Vigee, I think 2 and 3 seem the most "you". It's hard to tell with the H photos but it appears that both will match your anenome bag, and 3 might match your BI as well. I love the other colors too, but 1 might wash you out, if it doesn't, it would make a great neutral. 4 doesn't seem like you but it happens to be my personal favorite as I love all colors dreary and dull
> 
> Xiangxiang, TF lippies are definitely highly pigmented, so might not be what you want. I haven't had the pleasure of trying the new sheer collection. Another obsession: the Fresh Sugar balms. There are several tints and they moisturize beautifully. The deeper tints last quite a while.
> 
> FabF, for you:


Dharma, thank you for the pic of the CDC! It looks great stacking. I think you should be able to bring it to H to polish, at least that's what my SA told me. The blue box store does that too. I just find H silver seems to have more heft and doesn't seem to tarnish and scratch as easily as the blue store ones. I only have 2 pieces from the blue store but not happy with them after the first few wears and they've been in storage since. I'm waiting for DDs to be big enough to wear them, if they want to. Of course, H pieces are at least 3-4 times more but the quality is so worth it.

I think I'd like to do that big walk-in closet one day but may have to wait until DH and I are empty nesters.


----------



## Suncatcher

Dharma - wow your CDC is so fierce!  I think the scratches add to the "story" of your bracelet.  Mine CDCs and my Constance "H" are scratched but it doesn't bother me.  I've been to many Passover seders in my life and I like gefiltefish too.


MASEML - I don't know where you work where you can wear the pink tutu that SJP wore in SITC but I'm envious that wherever it is, you can be creative with fashion!  While my work attire still has flavours of "wedding ready" attire, I have toned down my look a fair bit.


FabF - I'm obsessed with my closet and I had it custom designed to fit all of my clothes, shoes, bags and H boxes.  I even have a fancy modern suspension light hanging in it, although DH didn't quite understand why I would spend so much money for a light in my closet that no one will ever see.  I have to say, it has made my mind less cluttered (did someone write about this today?!?) as I don't have to spend a lot of time figuring out where things are.  I hope your Ikea cabinets will help you organize your stuff too!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hi, all!  Hope everyone had a great Thursday.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy TGIF, ladies and I think that most people have the day off or are working only a half day. 
Hope that everyone has a wonderful holiday weekend. 

Wowza, there are a solid 2-3 pages of posts in this thread since yesterday morning. A lot of ground covered here ~ lipsticks, slippery 140cm silks, the LV tPF meet-up, SJP skirts, CDCs, closets, cooking and so much more! Let's see if I can dive right in and address a few of these subjects, lol. 

*xiangxiang*, did you check-out the lipsticks and what did you find that you liked? Please let us know because I am truly a lipstick junkie. Unlike my good friend, naturally beautiful *MrsJDS*, I truly NEED to wear makeup or I look deathly ill. Our new housekeeper after two months has finally stopped asking me if I am sick when she sees me in the mornings sans makeup. Lipstick and concealer are a daily must-have for me. 

Very impressed that you are taking kick-boxing classes, too. They are a great full body workout and can be quite difficult. Do you wear boxing gloves in your class? 

*MrsJDS*, congrats to your DH for his exemplary service at his company. The dinner must have made you quite proud of him and what a wonderful feeling. How did you find week 2 at your new position? Are you driving to the office? Often times I felt like the most difficult part of my day was the commute, especially in NYC. Hope that all is going well. 

*dharma*, thanks for setting the record straight about the all silver CDC. Loved your pic and your stack is beautiful ~ the Balcons du Guadalquivir enamel bracelet is on my long-term WL and looks perfect with your CDC. Simply gorgeous! How nice of your DH to build you a dressing room and IMO you have one very understanding DH. Tell me more about your Rick leather jacket and the CSGM that you wore the other day. Which jacket and CSGM? Any pics? 

*kate*, the Container Store and a closet specialist is a brilliant idea for *FabF*. Hopefully, the Solutions Store in Canada offers the same type of service. I need my closets to be super neat and shoe trees, organizers, etc. really do help.  

*MASEML*, totally impressed that you can rock an SJP ballerina skirt. Yes, I know exactly the one to which you refer, it is indelibly imprinted on my brain and I have not watched very many episodes of SITC. Funny how one piece of clothing can make such an impact. Love St. Tropez-Nice-Cannes, a lot of fun and very relaxing. Not such a fan of Monaco, at all. 

*FabF*, our custom cabinets took about 4 months to build and I wouldn't go in that direction unless you are truly willing to wait for your closet. I know, you like things NOW, so Ikea seems like the more practical way to go. You have a great memory, I do have a white CDC GHW. In fact, I bought two of them ~ the first one I gave to my eldest DD and the second white CDC is finally mine, lol. No worries that your DDs will love all of your H loot, I promise you based on my experience that they will LOVE it all. Yes, the galop bracelet is gorgeous and I say go for it. I am totally enabling you here because I think that it is very practical and you will most probably wear it frequently. Love that design, it is classic H. 

Also, regarding maintenance of exotic CDCs, I use Fiebings to clean and Saphir to protect based on docride's comments. Be aware of getting any water droplets on your exotics, they will leave stain marks.  

*EB*, how did the macaroons turn out? Do you like to cook by yourself or is this a group endeavor? When and if I ever cook I have to do it by myself in order to concentrate and I don't find it relaxing at all! So lucky you to love the entire process and do it so well. Hope that you have a wonderful holiday. 

Can't believe that you have 6 CWs of TP ~ now that is what I call LOVE. You are amazing, truly.

*MadamB*, what are you doing this weekend, anything special? The weather has finally turned warmer around here and it is delightful. Hopefully, winter is behind us. 

*MrsO*, are you off from work today? How did you meetings go this week? Negotiations behind you?

Thanks all for your opinions regarding the Couvertures 140cm. It seems that number 3, 4 and 2  in that order are the favorites. Funny, because I was really struck by number 1 in the neutral honey colors and black. Okay, I will see them IRL and try them on before committing to one or more.

Plus, I find that with the 140cm silks there are two ways that I wear them: folded in half in a triangle and then knotted at one shoulder with the ends falling in the front and back of me and cowboy style, again folded in a half triangle with the corner in the front of me and then tied on top or underneath the silk. I like the idea of MaiTai's scarf rings with the 140cm silks and will have re-visit her page today.

This is one very long post! Hope that everyone has a great holiday.


----------



## chicinthecity777

*Vigee, * I am at harrods now having afternoon tea after trying endless choices of lipsticks! And the winner is ....... Tom Ford original formula in Indian Rose. I love the texture and colour and doesn't have any distinctive smell. Yes it's quite pigmented but with the right colour, it looks really good! It stays on well without drying (I tried on my lips and walked around Harrods for a while before I made the decision. But I have to say I was a little taken aback when I was informed of the price at the register. Oh well, will wait for 10% day next time. But I hope it will last a long time! Bobbi Brown has a nice colour too but it has an artificial smell which I don't like. 

Sorry to hear about your house keeper's questioning! My lips are not very pigmented by nature so I too look a bit ill when I don't wear any lip colour. Lol!


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee, * I am at harrods now having afternoon tea after trying endless choices of lipsticks! And the winner is ....... Tom Ford original formula in Indian Rose. I love the texture and colour and doesn't have any distinctive smell. Yes it's quite pigmented but with the right colour, it looks really good! It stays on well without drying (I tried on my lips and walked around Harrods for a while before I made the decision. But I have to say I was a little taken aback when I was informed of the price at the register. Oh well, will wait for 10% day next time. But I hope it will last a long time! Bobbi Brown has a nice colour too but it has an artificial smell which I don't like.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your house keeper's questioning! My lips are not very pigmented by nature so I too look a bit ill when I don't wear any lip colour. Lol!



How much is the lipstick Xiangxiang? Even I was shocked at the U.S. prices with the eyeshadow and blush...think the eyeshadow was $80+ tax?


----------



## chicinthecity777

On sorry it wasn't kick boxing, it was box-ercising, aka normal boxing so just punching and no kicking. It was hard hard work I tell you. Yes full gloves on, padding and moving, ducking etc. With timed intervals just like a boxing match. My trainer kept telling me to hit harder! It was very intense full body work out and this is my 2nd session. I love it though. It reminds me a lot of fencing which I did in the past. My problem with fencing is the sword is really heavy and I feel I would break my wrist at some point. And I don't like the full armour you have to wear. Boxing gloves are much lighter!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> How much is the lipstick Xiangxiang? Even I was shocked at the U.S. prices with the eyeshadow and blush...think the eyeshadow was $80+ tax?



It's £37, honey.


----------



## MASEML

Vigee- I'm positive you don't need to wear make up; you exude natural beauty! You are just being humble and modest.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee, * I am at harrods now having afternoon tea after trying endless choices of lipsticks! And the winner is ....... Tom Ford original formula in Indian Rose. I love the texture and colour and doesn't have any distinctive smell. Yes it's quite pigmented but with the right colour, it looks really good! It stays on well without drying (I tried on my lips and walked around Harrods for a while before I made the decision. But I have to say I was a little taken aback when I was informed of the price at the register. Oh well, will wait for 10% day next time. But I hope it will last a long time! Bobbi Brown has a nice colour too but it has an artificial smell which I don't like.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your house keeper's questioning! My lips are not very pigmented by nature so I too look a bit ill when I don't wear any lip colour. Lol!



*xiangxiang*, congrats on finding the winning shade of neutral lipstick! I googled it and think that I must get this Tom Ford Indian Rose lipstick, too. It looks beautiful. Plus, I have to return an eyeshadow duo at Neimans and this is almost an even exchange. 

Your afternoon tea at Harrods sounds delightful, a perfect way to start the weekend.  

Must begin my daily Physique's exercise routine in a few minutes. It will be so nice to be in Beverly Hills at their studio and can't wait until that day. 

Your box-ercising class sounds like hard work but fun! Giving you enormous credit where it is due for the box-ercising and fencing! 

*MASEML*, truly, you wouldn't even recognize me without make-up, it's scary! I am the perfect before and after make-over candidate. Too fair, by far.


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It's £37, honey.



Ouch! That is $$$, or rather £££. 

I have a £20 rewards card to spend at Harrods, which I can't use since I'm not over there. I asked SO's family to spend it but they don't live in London proper. Too bad I can't transfer it to someone else.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Speak of fitted wardrobes, we just finalised the designs of ours and paid the deposit. We found a local business and they do custom design and (hand) made solutions and we are very happy with the service and show pieces we have seen. *Fabfashion*, can you find a company like that? Being a smaller local business, they came to visit the site multiple times and we discussed computer generated 3-D drawings before we finalise everything. The lead time is about 4 weeks.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, congrats on finding the winning shade of neutral lipstick! I googled it and think that I must get this Tom Ford Indian Rose lipstick, too. It looks beautiful. Plus, I have to return an eyeshadow duo at Neimans and this is almost an even exchange.
> 
> Your afternoon tea at Harrods sounds delightful, a perfect way to start the weekend.
> 
> Must begin my daily Physique's exercise routine in a few minutes. It will be so nice to be in Beverly Hills at their studio and can't wait until that day.
> 
> Your box-ercising class sounds like hard work but fun! Giving you enormous credit where it is due for the box-ercising and fencing!
> 
> *MASEML*, truly, you wouldn't even recognize me without make-up, it's scary! I am the perfect before and after make-over candidate. Too fair, by far.



TF indian rose is quite beautiful! The SA said it was one of the most popular colours! With an even exchange, no better reason to get it!

No way you can be scary whatsoever *Vigee*! 

With sports, I am like the equivalent of "tri-sexual". As in I will try anything! I have done tennis, table tennis, badminton, fencing, horse riding, rock climbing in the past. But I never get very good at any of those! Lol!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> Ouch! That is $$$, or rather £££.
> 
> I have a £20 rewards card to spend at Harrods, which I can't use since I'm not over there. I asked SO's family to spend it but they don't live in London proper. Too bad I can't transfer it to someone else.



I know! Ouch indeed as most designer lipstick is about £25! Shame to get £20 wasted!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, congrats on finding the winning shade of neutral lipstick! I googled it and think that I must get this Tom Ford Indian Rose lipstick, too. It looks beautiful. Plus, I have to return an eyeshadow duo at Neimans and this is almost an even exchange.
> 
> Your afternoon tea at Harrods sounds delightful, a perfect way to start the weekend.
> 
> Must begin my daily Physique's exercise routine in a few minutes. It will be so nice to be in Beverly Hills at their studio and can't wait until that day.
> 
> Your box-ercising class sounds like hard work but fun! Giving you enormous credit where it is due for the box-ercising and fencing!
> 
> *MASEML*, truly, you wouldn't even recognize me without make-up, it's scary! I am the perfect before and after make-over candidate. Too fair, by far.



Vigee, if you are going to exchange the eye shadow in NM in person, try the TF lipstick in Spanish Rose as well. It's bit paler than Indian Rose. Could be a better neutral for you. The SA said those two are the best sellers!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Good Friday, ladies! 

Vigee, when will you be going to H to try on those silk shawls? Can't wait to see which one(s) come home with you. Mod pics then please. It'd be great for me to see which outfit, bag and accessories you match it with. You're so good at that and I'm still clueless. 

Xiangxiang, congrats on finding the perfect lipstick. Isn't TF luxurious? It's my little guilty pleasure. Wow, it's a bit pricier in the UK but do you have to pay sales tax on top? It's C$55 plus 13% tax here. Used to be a bit cheaper in the US but now a couple of $ less here because of the FX. I'm so envious of all of you with custom closets. I stayed up until 2:30 am last night browsing Pinterest for organization ideas. I used to have the use of 3 closets in the house and 2 large dressers so space was not an issue before. I'll definitely be checking out local stores for custom solutions for my 2 small closets. I don't think I can wait for the external wall one for my nook as the clutter on the floor is driving me nuts. 

MrsJDS, having things in its place will definitely help me get dressed more quickly and probably use my H bags more often too.  All the clutter in my bedroom is stressing me out. I feel like if it's all stored away properly, then I can focus. I have to start preparing the income tax filing but just can't focus. Clear space, clear mind. 

Dharma, your DH is definitely a keeper. 

MASEML, can you bring the gift card with you the next time you go to the UK? As long as it doesn't expire. I know I say that now but I have a tendency to forget to bring things like that whenever I go to the US. 

Easy day for us today. Surprisingly the mall near us is open. Have to stop by the Apple Store later. My newish iPhone's receiver is broken. I can hardly hear what the other person is saying when someone calls. It'll take an hour to replace the front display piece so we'll go browse around. Good for my Fitbit too. 

And Vigee, you always look impeccable and you have a generous and caring heart. I bet all my H you look beautiful with or without make up. 

Hi to everyone else. Have a great day!


----------



## Fabfashion

I don't have 140 silks but have you tried using magnets to keep it from slipping? Maitai's blog shows that trick.


----------



## chicinthecity777

FabFashion, it's £37 all in. UK price is inclusive of all taxes. 

Have you been on houzz.com? A lot of ideas too!


----------



## MSO13

Hi everyone!

I've been trying to keep up but the conversation has been flying by me. My presentation yesterday went well, I got lots of feedback that my outfit was very "me" so I'll take that as a compliment! I don't wear lipstick but I buy a ton of them  I carry them around and forget to put them on. Currently I love these pencils by Bite from Sephora, the texture and finish are great when I remember to put them on. There's a matte, satin and shiny but I prefer the matte myself. I also worry about a scarf blowing up in my face and getting a lip print on it. Has that ever happened to anyone? Still dealing with negotiations, hopefully today was the last round!

*Vigee,* I think 3 or 4 are my favorites but I could see you in 2 or 3 the most easily. I think you need to see them in person though as the colors are never quite the same online. 

*Fab,* I love the Galop bracelet but don't think it's very me. It looks amazing stacked with that CDC though. I've been thinking about the big silver CDC and now* Dharma's* photo seals the deal. I think I could wear that one, I was going to get the MM because of price but now I'll save for the big guy. 

*MrsJDS,* congrats on DH's honor! Nice of the company to recognize him! I wear my bandanas and my Tapis 140cms similarly to *Vigee*. Cowboy with a knot is the easiest and yes, they slide around a little on me. I bet using a scarf ring in the knot would weigh it down so it stays in place. 

*Maseml,* I always loved that skirt from the opening SATC. I'm sure you rocked it!

Hi *Madam*, is your reveal coming soon? Wondering what your new bauble might be??

*Mindi*, I bet you could be plenty adventurous with your fashion. I feel as I get older I'm a bit more confident trying something that I used to worry I couldn't pull off and just wear what I like. DH doesn't love some of my weirder pieces and is not afraid to tell me but that doesn't stop me. 

Did anyone see that Ann's had another Ombre CDC? I hope a TPFer got it, I've been wearing mine a ton. 

I'm wearing a lot of H today so I just posted in the action thread. A friend just came over to my office and said I looked like a Real Housewife in not a good way. She's a good friend and was teasing me but it's making me feel like the H belt is just one item too much for me. This is my first time wearing it after getting it a while ago. Thoughts?


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> FabFashion, it's £37 all in. UK price is inclusive of all taxes.
> 
> Have you been on houzz.com? A lot of ideas too!


Xiangxiang, yes I went to their site through Pinterest. Lots of great ideas. I think my external wall closet is going to be mostly shelves for my folded sweaters and tops and some non-H bags. This exercise got me thinking about what I'll be storing in my 2 closets so it'll help when I order the custom organizers.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Vigee, if you are going to exchange the eye shadow in NM in person, try the TF lipstick in Spanish Rose as well. It's bit paler than Indian Rose. Could be a better neutral for you. The SA said those two are the best sellers!





Fabfashion said:


> Happy Good Friday, ladies!
> 
> Vigee, when will you be going to H to try on those silk shawls? Can't wait to see which one(s) come home with you. Mod pics then please. It'd be great for me to see which outfit, bag and accessories you match it with. You're so good at that and I'm still clueless.
> 
> Xiangxiang, congrats on finding the perfect lipstick. Isn't TF luxurious? It's my little guilty pleasure. Wow, it's a bit pricier in the UK but do you have to pay sales tax on top? It's C$55 plus 13% tax here. Used to be a bit cheaper in the US but now a couple of $ less here because of the FX. I'm so envious of all of you with custom closets. I stayed up until 2:30 am last night browsing Pinterest for organization ideas. I used to have the use of 3 closets in the house and 2 large dressers so space was not an issue before. I'll definitely be checking out local stores for custom solutions for my 2 small closets. I don't think I can wait for the external wall one for my nook as the clutter on the floor is driving me nuts.



*xianxiang*, thanks for the SA's color tip regarding the TF lipstick, will definitely look at them when I go to NM next week. They both look like good neutrals on my laptop screen. This might be a tough decision, lol. 

Also, can't believe all the sports that you have tried! OMG, girlfriend you are killing me. 

*FabF*, you stayed up until 2:30am browsing Pinteres? There are some wonderful decorating and organizational pics on that site. You are absolutely right about clutter, it's important to be neat and organized even in our closets. One of my closets should probably be cleaned out but I am going to wait until May to do it. It's been on my mind and it's not a mess at all, just not as neat as I would like it.

Hope that you are having a great time at the mall, very good for your fitbit. Sorry to hear about your new broken iPhone, that shouldn't have happened!

Also, will go to H and NM next week. The Couvertures 140cm silks have not arrived yet but my SA is holding a few small items for me. Not a B/K, ladies ~ nothing grand ~ just a few pieces that will work well with outfits.

*MrsO*, saw your action pic in the other thread and you look gorgeous. Not sure is I read your post here right about what your friend said to you today. Maybe I'm overly sensitive but I'm sure that her opinion is without merit and truly of no consequence. We have a steadfast rule in our family, never give an opinion unless asked for it. Please leave your H belt on ~ it looks wonderful on you!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xianxiang*, thanks for the SA's color tip regarding the TF lipstick, will definitely look at them when I go to NM next week. They both look like good neutrals on my laptop screen. This might be a tough decision, lol.
> 
> Also, can't believe all the sports that you have tried! OMG, girlfriend you are killing me.
> 
> *FabF*, you stayed up until 2:30am browsing Pinteres? There are some wonderful decorating and organizational pics on that site. You are absolutely right about clutter, it's important to be neat and organized even in our closets. One of my closets should probably be cleaned out but I am going to wait until May to do it. It's been on my mind and it's not a mess at all, just not as neat as I would like it.
> 
> Hope that you are having a great time at the mall, very good for your fitbit. Sorry to hear about your new broken iPhone, that shouldn't have happened!
> 
> Also, will go to H and NM next week. The Couvertures 140cm silks have not arrived yet but my SA is holding a few small items for me. Not a B/K, ladies ~ nothing grand ~ just a few pieces that will work well with outfits.


Vigee, when I mentioned the galop with a white CDC, I was trying to enable you.  Can't wait to see what your SA has in store for you. On the exotic treatment, which Fiebling did you use? The blue bottle? I ordered one but have never used it. And which Saphir? TIA!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been trying to keep up but the conversation has been flying by me. My presentation yesterday went well, I got lots of feedback that my outfit was very "me" so I'll take that as a compliment! I don't wear lipstick but I buy a ton of them  I carry them around and forget to put them on. Currently I love these pencils by Bite from Sephora, the texture and finish are great when I remember to put them on. There's a matte, satin and shiny but I prefer the matte myself. I also worry about a scarf blowing up in my face and getting a lip print on it. Has that ever happened to anyone? Still dealing with negotiations, hopefully today was the last round!
> 
> *Vigee,* I think 3 or 4 are my favorites but I could see you in 2 or 3 the most easily. I think you need to see them in person though as the colors are never quite the same online.
> 
> *Fab,* I love the Galop bracelet but don't think it's very me. It looks amazing stacked with that CDC though. I've been thinking about the big silver CDC and now* Dharma's* photo seals the deal. I think I could wear that one, I was going to get the MM because of price but now I'll save for the big guy.
> 
> *MrsJDS,* congrats on DH's honor! Nice of the company to recognize him! I wear my bandanas and my Tapis 140cms similarly to *Vigee*. Cowboy with a knot is the easiest and yes, they slide around a little on me. I bet using a scarf ring in the knot would weigh it down so it stays in place.
> 
> *Maseml,* I always loved that skirt from the opening SATC. I'm sure you rocked it!
> 
> Hi *Madam*, is your reveal coming soon? Wondering what your new bauble might be??
> 
> *Mindi*, I bet you could be plenty adventurous with your fashion. I feel as I get older I'm a bit more confident trying something that I used to worry I couldn't pull off and just wear what I like. DH doesn't love some of my weirder pieces and is not afraid to tell me but that doesn't stop me.
> 
> Did anyone see that Ann's had another Ombre CDC? I hope a TPFer got it, I've been wearing mine a ton.
> 
> I'm wearing a lot of H today so I just posted in the action thread. A friend just came over to my office and said I looked like a Real Housewife in not a good way. She's a good friend and was teasing me but it's making me feel like the H belt is just one item too much for me. This is my first time wearing it after getting it a while ago. Thoughts?


Hi MrsO! Hope all the negotiations will be done today so you can relax this weekend. Is Easter Monday a holiday? I'm off but my DH's office is open. I was actually more adventurous and creative with my outfits in my younger days. In the last decade or so I need to wear more business attires more frequently. I still tried to buy clothes with interesting details or kick it up a notch with my shoes. I'm sure you rocked your meeting outfit.  I try not to do head to toe in one brand especially if they're very recognizable. I remembered my boyfriend from my late teens who was always in head to toe Gucci and the labels on all the pieces were very prominent. Most H items are very under the radar so your friend must know what they are and was probably just teasing you. 

Btw, I noticed a number of sterling CDCs at below retail on eBay. Not to enable or anything.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, when I mentioned the galop with a white CDC, I was trying to enable you.  Can't wait to see what your SA has in store for you. *On the exotic treatment, which Fiebling did you use? The blue bottle? I ordered one but have never used it. And which Saphir?* TIA!



*FabF*, I bought Fiebing's 7 Oz. Reptile Cleaner Aerosol and Saphir Beauty Milk - Reptan. The first step is to clean and the next step is to preserve, protect and condition. Hope this is helpful. 

Oh, you were trying to enable me with the Galop bracelet? Consider it done, just have to stop buying CDCs, KDTs and the ano bracelets, lol. 

*MrsO*, meant to tell you that I think you can totally rock that all silver CDC. You go, girl!


----------



## MASEML

MrsO, I just saw your action pic and I love your outfit! I don't think it's too much of anything. No one is going to know where you got any of your pieces unless they know H, and even then, was it FabF who said H is under the radar? H is classy and subtle, like you are. You look so put together and polished!!

Your friend's comment (hope it's okay to say) was uncalled for. Sometimes I wonder when people make comments like that whether there is some underlying envy or jealousy - whether it's your success, beauty, popularity, style, etc.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been trying to keep up but the conversation has been flying by me. My presentation yesterday went well, I got lots of feedback that my outfit was very "me" so I'll take that as a compliment! I don't wear lipstick but I buy a ton of them  I carry them around and forget to put them on. Currently I love these pencils by Bite from Sephora, the texture and finish are great when I remember to put them on. There's a matte, satin and shiny but I prefer the matte myself. I also worry about a scarf blowing up in my face and getting a lip print on it. Has that ever happened to anyone? Still dealing with negotiations, hopefully today was the last round!
> 
> *Vigee,* I think 3 or 4 are my favorites but I could see you in 2 or 3 the most easily. I think you need to see them in person though as the colors are never quite the same online.
> 
> *Fab,* I love the Galop bracelet but don't think it's very me. It looks amazing stacked with that CDC though. I've been thinking about the big silver CDC and now* Dharma's* photo seals the deal. I think I could wear that one, I was going to get the MM because of price but now I'll save for the big guy.
> 
> *MrsJDS,* congrats on DH's honor! Nice of the company to recognize him! I wear my bandanas and my Tapis 140cms similarly to *Vigee*. Cowboy with a knot is the easiest and yes, they slide around a little on me. I bet using a scarf ring in the knot would weigh it down so it stays in place.
> 
> *Maseml,* I always loved that skirt from the opening SATC. I'm sure you rocked it!
> 
> Hi *Madam*, is your reveal coming soon? Wondering what your new bauble might be??
> 
> *Mindi*, I bet you could be plenty adventurous with your fashion. I feel as I get older I'm a bit more confident trying something that I used to worry I couldn't pull off and just wear what I like. DH doesn't love some of my weirder pieces and is not afraid to tell me but that doesn't stop me.
> 
> Did anyone see that Ann's had another Ombre CDC? I hope a TPFer got it, I've been wearing mine a ton.
> 
> I'm wearing a lot of H today so I just posted in the action thread. A friend just came over to my office and said I looked like a Real Housewife in not a good way. She's a good friend and was teasing me but it's making me feel like the H belt is just one item too much for me. This is my first time wearing it after getting it a while ago. Thoughts?



Hi, MesOwen3  I hope it will be in another few weeks.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hello everyone!  I'm off today and as our third (and live-in) nanny is returning tomorrow from her extended trip, we have to convert her room (my gym) back into her room and then move the home gym into another part of our basement. So DH and I have been doing the mother of all purges!  Two huge garbage bags of toys for goodwill, another couple of boxes for a local charity TBD and we are not close to being done. We have the whole day and are determined to get it done! But I wanted to come up for air for a few minutes. 

Okay now i remember why I don't wear make up. It is too expensive LOL! 

Vigee you always look stunning and beautiful and I don't believe you could look ill without makeup. 

Xiang - I envy you having afternoon tea. How lovely is that!  Do you have a day off today as well?

FabF - if you need a recommendation for closet built ins that is not the price of California closet, let me know. 

MrsO - I will check out your fab outfit in the action thread!

Mindi - I say if you want to be adventurous, go for it. Life is too short!

maseml - what rockin' look are you sporting today?!?


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, when I mentioned the galop with a white CDC, I was trying to enable you.  Can't wait to see what your SA has in store for you. On the exotic treatment, which Fiebling did you use? The blue bottle? I ordered one but have never used it. And which Saphir? TIA!



You're so BAD Fab!! 
There are some great deals on the silver CDC on the bay. I would love a deal on this one but do need to try it on at the boutique for size. Something to ponder as I do have my vacation coming up so we'll see. I'm using my big job to finish saving for my Kelly and trying to prioritize spending for this year with a little more fiscal responsibility. Plus we have Fall scarf info coming soon and I think I might really love a few of them.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Hello everyone!  I'm off today and as our third (and live-in) nanny is returning tomorrow from her extended trip, we have to convert her room (my gym) back into her room and then move the home gym into another part of our basement. So DH and I have been doing the mother of all purges!  Two huge garbage bags of toys for goodwill, another couple of boxes for a local charity TBD and we are not close to being done. We have the whole day and are determined to get it done! But I wanted to come up for air for a few minutes.
> 
> Okay now i remember why I don't wear make up. It is too expensive LOL!
> 
> Vigee you always look stunning and beautiful and I don't believe you could look ill without makeup.
> 
> Xiang - I envy you having afternoon tea. How lovely is that!  Do you have a day off today as well?
> 
> FabF - if you need a recommendation for closet built ins that is not the price of California closet, let me know.
> 
> MrsO - I will check out your fab outfit in the action thread!
> 
> Mindi - I say if you want to be adventurous, go for it. Life is too short!
> 
> maseml - what rockin' look are you sporting today?!?



*MrsJDS*, today is good Friday here which is a public holiday so we we get a day off as well as the Easter Monday. 

Confused you with MrsOwen re action shots!


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xianxiang*, thanks for the SA's color tip regarding the TF lipstick, will definitely look at them when I go to NM next week. They both look like good neutrals on my laptop screen. This might be a tough decision, lol.
> 
> Also, can't believe all the sports that you have tried! OMG, girlfriend you are killing me.
> 
> *FabF*, you stayed up until 2:30am browsing Pinteres? There are some wonderful decorating and organizational pics on that site. You are absolutely right about clutter, it's important to be neat and organized even in our closets. One of my closets should probably be cleaned out but I am going to wait until May to do it. It's been on my mind and it's not a mess at all, just not as neat as I would like it.
> 
> Hope that you are having a great time at the mall, very good for your fitbit. Sorry to hear about your new broken iPhone, that shouldn't have happened!
> 
> Also, will go to H and NM next week. The Couvertures 140cm silks have not arrived yet but my SA is holding a few small items for me. Not a B/K, ladies ~ nothing grand ~ just a few pieces that will work well with outfits.
> 
> *MrsO*, saw your action pic in the other thread and you look gorgeous. Not sure is I read your post here right about what your friend said to you today. Maybe I'm overly sensitive but I'm sure that her opinion is without merit and truly of no consequence. We have a steadfast rule in our family, never give an opinion unless asked for it. Please leave your H belt on ~ it looks wonderful on you!



Aw thanks Vigee! This friend is usually super supportive of my fashion risks but I agree, it was unnecessary. 



MASEML said:


> MrsO, I just saw your action pic and I love your outfit! I don't think it's too much of anything. No one is going to know where you got any of your pieces unless they know H, and even then, was it FabF who said H is under the radar? H is classy and subtle, like you are. You look so put together and polished!!
> 
> Your friend's comment (hope it's okay to say) was uncalled for. Sometimes I wonder when people make comments like that whether there is some underlying envy or jealousy - whether it's your success, beauty, popularity, style, etc.



Definitely ok to say that and thank you for your kind words. I sometimes dress a bit more eccentrically and perhaps my classy look today caught her off guard.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> You're so BAD Fab!!
> There are some great deals on the silver CDC on the bay. I would love a deal on this one but do need to try it on at the boutique for size. Something to ponder as I do have my vacation coming up so we'll see. I'm using my big job to finish saving for my Kelly and trying to prioritize spending for this year with a little more fiscal responsibility. Plus we have Fall scarf info coming soon and I think I might really love a few of them.



*MrsOwen*, definitely try the all silver CDC on but I can see you really rocking it! I tried it on a few times although I really like the look, it's just not practical for me.


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, MesOwen3  I hope it will be in another few weeks.



I eagerly await it's arrival Madam! I'm sure you can't wait either!


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> Hello everyone!  I'm off today and as our third (and live-in) nanny is returning tomorrow from her extended trip, we have to convert her room (my gym) back into her room and then move the home gym into another part of our basement. So DH and I have been doing the mother of all purges!  Two huge garbage bags of toys for goodwill, another couple of boxes for a local charity TBD and we are not close to being done. We have the whole day and are determined to get it done! But I wanted to come up for air for a few minutes.
> 
> Okay now i remember why I don't wear make up. It is too expensive LOL!
> 
> Vigee you always look stunning and beautiful and I don't believe you could look ill without makeup.
> 
> Xiang - I envy you having afternoon tea. How lovely is that!  Do you have a day off today as well?
> 
> FabF - if you need a recommendation for closet built ins that is not the price of California closet, let me know.
> 
> MrsO - I will check out your fab outfit in the action thread!
> 
> Mindi - I say if you want to be adventurous, go for it. Life is too short!
> 
> maseml - what rockin' look are you sporting today?!?




MrsJDS, I'm afraid I'm not wearing anything special today    Jeans, a leather shirt and plain sneakers. Opted to be comfortable since it's drizzling out there. 

lol. I love how you turned your nanny's room into your temporary work out room. That is too funny. Ps- how have you managed without your nanny for a long period of time? You must be so excited for her to be back! 


Attached is my ballerina skirt that I wore last night. This is a pic from the store's catalog so the model wears it well. I love this skirt. Definitely sparks conversation.

ETA: not last night. I meant to write, what I wore to the office yesterday.


----------



## Fabfashion

Vigee, thanks for the info on the exotic treatment products. Will order tonight. Need to check out the ano bracelet. 

MrsO, I second/third the ladies here that you will totally rock the sterling CDC. It was the first thing I tried on. Good idea on trying on the sizes. Unlike the leather CDC, you'll want to see how much 'play' you want. I'm still on the fence on the MM and GM. I'll see how much I use the gator ones first but sterling is a totally different look. 

MrsJDS, you and your DH have been busy but isn't it such a good feeling when you purge and organize? Those toys are going to make many kids happy. Yesterday I brought 2 huge bags of barely worn/unworn clothes to the office. Some of our younger staff have been asking me. All the items found a new home except 2 items which will go to Goodwill. My next goal is to edit out another 20 items and at least 5 pairs of shoes. I need to let go of things I know I'll never wear again regardless of how pretty they look. I'll PM you on the closet organizer. Thanks!

Madam, I can't wait to see your reveal. You're so patient. 

MASEML, that's a very pretty skirt. What did you wear on top?

EB, are you done with all your cooking?


----------



## Fabfashion

Technical questions on CDCs, ladies. Can H re-polish the hardware once it's all scratched up? Do you wear yours in the summer? I just wonder if the leather will stick to my wrist when it's all hot and humid outside and it can get super hot and humid here.


----------



## Suncatcher

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MrsJDS*, today is good Friday here which is a public holiday so we we get a day off as well as the Easter Monday. I missed your action shot and your friend's comment. Is it in the action thread?



It wasn't me .. It was mrsO!

How nice that you have 4 days off!  Are you heading up to the country?


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> It wasn't me .. It was mrsO!
> 
> How nice that you have 4 days off!  Are you heading up to the country?



I realised! Sorry honey! 

Yes we are going tomorrow. But it's not going to be a relaxing weekend. More work to do and contractors to meet! LOL!


----------



## Suncatcher

MAESML - what a fun and beautiful skirt!  I too want to know what you wore on top. Our returning nanny is one of three that we have. Yes we have an unusual number of people who help take care of our kids at home and run our home (and then on top of that we have two cleaning ladies) - trust me it is not the norm here by any stretch of the imagination! 

Vigee - I have a similar rule as you: if you have nothing nice to say, say nothing at all. 

MrsO - you look so awesome in your outfit!  End of story. 

I'm off to take my furs in for storage. Need a break from purging though I feel so accomplished right now!  I got a ton done.


----------



## MASEML

FabF, Mrs JDS, I wore a plain 3/4 length sleeve light gray linen top. I just realized it's very similar to how the store styled it. My outerwear of choice yesterday was a black fitted leather jacket. 

The nannies and housekeeper rotation you have mrsJDS. Im jealy! Your house must be so clean and tidy! And no dust!! How do you keep track of who is coming when? Gosh, I think you'd need a PA to help with scheduling!  

Has anyone heard of the brand, Judith and Charles? We are planning to scope out the newest mall in Manhattan tomorrow  (finally, an upscale mall!) and I saw on the mall's website this store. Apparently it's canadian? Nice work wear clothing, tad expensive but nice, I think.

ETA: the mall has actually been open for a number of years but it's been rebranded as something else when it was purchased by a Canadian real estate company, and they've been securing higher end retailers to open stores there!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cooking's done!!! My friend came over last night to pick up the soup and Haroset. I made the macaroon cookies last night and frosted them with melted chocolate with almonds this morning. I brought small plates of cookies to all my Jewish colleagues.

DH is doing a workout right now, so after he's done, we'll have our Seder.


----------



## MASEML

etoupebirkin said:


> Cooking's done!!! My friend came over last night to pick up the soup and Haroset. I made the macaroon cookies last night and frosted them with melted chocolate with almonds this morning. I brought small plates of cookies to all my Jewish colleagues.
> 
> DH is doing a workout right now, so after he's done, we'll have our Seder.



Etoupe, your macaroons sound delicious! That's so nice of you to share with your colleagues. I'm not familiar with a haroset but im sure it is delicious too! (Banking that it's a traditional dish)?  Happy Passover!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Dharma, Rick Owens is one of my favorite designers. I love his scarves, jackets and sweaters.

Vigee, I love to cook. I find it relaxing. If I have to do a lot of it. I need to be alone in the kitchen as I work quickly and don&#8217;t like people to get in my way. After 30 years, DH just stays away.

And about the Tapis. Yes. I. Am. Sick. But it looks so different in each of the colorways.

MrsO, Whew, I&#8217;m glad I&#8217;m not the only person who buys lipstick, carries it, but forgets to wear it. I also hope you have a relaxing weekend! Oh and I find the all silver CDC to heavy to wear. I much prefer the all silver Kelly braceler.

BTW, my Ombre lizzie CDC is my favorite&#8212;even though it has yellowed a bit. It still is stunning.

Fab, I love the Galop bracelet too and it does look great with a CDC. Good luck with getting your phone fixed.

MmeB&#8212;did I hear you have a new bauble?!!!! Pics please when you get it!!!!

XiangXiang, Glad your lipstick shopping was a success. And yes, make up is too damned expensive. I&#8217;m impressed that you do kick boxing. You must be very coordinated and strong. Congrats on your wardrobe, too!


MASEML, I am also impressed you rocked the SATC skirt, too. Haroset (or Charoset) is a traditional Passover food that symbolizes the mortar that the Jews used in Egypt to build the Pyramids. Ashkenazi Jews use a combination of apples, cinnamon and nuts. 

I like the Sephardic style that uses dried apricots, dates, almonds and pistachios. I mix it with dessert wine, a nice splash of peach schnapps, lemon juice, lemon zest, warmed (runny) honey, cinnamon, ground cloves, allspice. I finish it at the table with chopped mint.


----------



## Fabfashion

Phone'so fixed. Now we're waiting for a table at this popular Japanese restaurant not too far from our place because between DH and his best bud, no one bothered to make a reservation. I was at the Apple Store so left it with the boys to organize. Oh well!

EB, glad you're done with all the cooking and baking. The macaroon sounds yummy and Haroset sounds truly delish. Happy Passover. I should check out the sterling Kelly bracelet next time. On the Galop front, I've put it on a WL for my bday if I don't get distracted by other things first. 

MASEML, your gray top sounds perfect with the skirt. It's such a focal piece so wouldn't want anything too busy. A leather jacket is a perfect topper. 

MrsO, you look fab in the action thread. Don't give your friend's comment another thought. 

I went to our TJ Maxx equivalent, it's owned by TJM. They carry some organizers and as luck would have it found this rack that can be hung at the back of the closet door. It can hold up to 36 pairs of shoes so I bought 2. Saw this idea last night on Pinterest. Who knew. Usually I keep my shoes in their box but leave out 10-12 pairs that I may wear often that season. Now I can put them up and out of the way. This doesn't solve my clothing storage but I'm heading to Ikea tomorrow. 

xiangxiang, what else still needs to be completed at your country home? Any luck when you went to see fireplace samples?

What does everyone have planned for this weekend?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hi, Etoupe Birkin  Still waiting for the new trinket.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Have a great weekend everybody!  It rained most of the day today, but I was able to do a bit of yard work.  Tomorrow I'm seeing "Hamlet" at the Wilma theater in Philadelphia (a woman will be playing the part of Hamlet) and on Sunday I'm seeing "Dirty Dancing" at the Academy of Music.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> MAESML - what a fun and beautiful skirt!  I too want to know what you wore on top. Our returning nanny is one of three that we have. Yes we have an unusual number of people who help take care of our kids at home and run our home (and then on top of that we have two cleaning ladies) - trust me it is not the norm here by any stretch of the imagination!
> 
> I'm off to take my furs in for storage. Need a break from purging though I feel so accomplished right now!  I got a ton done.



*MrsJDS*, you are very lucky to have good help to run your home! My relationship with twice yearly wardrobe season change is love and hate. I haven't startd mine yet. Sounds like you have achieved a lot already!



MASEML said:


> MrsJDS, I'm afraid I'm not wearing anything special today    Jeans, a leather shirt and plain sneakers. Opted to be comfortable since it's drizzling out there.
> 
> lol. I love how you turned your nanny's room into your temporary work out room. That is too funny. Ps- how have you managed without your nanny for a long period of time? You must be so excited for her to be back!
> 
> Attached is my ballerina skirt that I wore last night. This is a pic from the store's catalog so the model wears it well. I love this skirt. Definitely sparks conversation.
> 
> ETA: not last night. I meant to write, what I wore to the office yesterday.



*MASEML*, count me in as a fan of full skirts. I have a few but don't wear them often due to my office's very conservative dressing code. Pencil skirts or long pants only. You mentioned the SATC Carrie's tu tu skirt, how can I ever forget!



etoupebirkin said:


> Dharma, Rick Owens is one of my favorite designers. I love his scarves, jackets and sweaters.
> 
> Vigee, I love to cook. I find it relaxing. If I have to do a lot of it. I need to be alone in the kitchen as I work quickly and don&#8217;t like people to get in my way. After 30 years, DH just stays away.
> 
> And about the Tapis. Yes. I. Am. Sick. But it looks so different in each of the colorways.
> 
> MrsO, Whew, I&#8217;m glad I&#8217;m not the only person who buys lipstick, carries it, but forgets to wear it. I also hope you have a relaxing weekend! Oh and I find the all silver CDC to heavy to wear. I much prefer the all silver Kelly braceler.
> 
> BTW, my Ombre lizzie CDC is my favorite&#8212;even though it has yellowed a bit. It still is stunning.
> 
> Fab, I love the Galop bracelet too and it does look great with a CDC. Good luck with getting your phone fixed.
> 
> MmeB&#8212;did I hear you have a new bauble?!!!! Pics please when you get it!!!!
> 
> XiangXiang, Glad your lipstick shopping was a success. And yes, make up is too damned expensive. I&#8217;m impressed that you do kick boxing. You must be very coordinated and strong. Congrats on your wardrobe, too!
> 
> MASEML, I am also impressed you rocked the SATC skirt, too. Haroset (or Charoset) is a traditional Passover food that symbolizes the mortar that the Jews used in Egypt to build the Pyramids. Ashkenazi Jews use a combination of apples, cinnamon and nuts.
> 
> I like the Sephardic style that uses dried apricots, dates, almonds and pistachios. I mix it with dessert wine, a nice splash of peach schnapps, lemon juice, lemon zest, warmed (runny) honey, cinnamon, ground cloves, allspice. I finish it at the table with chopped mint.



*Etoupebirkin*, you must send some of your cooking our way virtually! Sounds absolutely delicious! I am not a good cook. My SO is the cook in the family. But we don't ever bake anything. Makeups are very overpriced in general but we are suckers when we find that right shade of lipstick, aren't we?



Fabfashion said:


> Phone'so fixed. Now we're waiting for a table at this popular Japanese restaurant not too far from our place because between DH and his best bud, no one bothered to make a reservation. I was at the Apple Store so left it with the boys to organize. Oh well!
> 
> EB, glad you're done with all the cooking and baking. The macaroon sounds yummy and Haroset sounds truly delish. Happy Passover. I should check out the sterling Kelly bracelet next time. On the Galop front, I've put it on a WL for my bday if I don't get distracted by other things first.
> 
> MASEML, your gray top sounds perfect with the skirt. It's such a focal piece so wouldn't want anything too busy. A leather jacket is a perfect topper.
> 
> MrsO, you look fab in the action thread. Don't give your friend's comment another thought.
> 
> I went to our TJ Maxx equivalent, it's owned by TJM. They carry some organizers and as luck would have it found this rack that can be hung at the back of the closet door. It can hold up to 36 pairs of shoes so I bought 2. Saw this idea last night on Pinterest. Who knew. Usually I keep my shoes in their box but leave out 10-12 pairs that I may wear often that season. Now I can put them up and out of the way. This doesn't solve my clothing storage but I'm heading to Ikea tomorrow.
> 
> xiangxiang, what else still needs to be completed at your country home? Any luck when you went to see fireplace samples?
> 
> What does everyone have planned for this weekend?



*Fabfashion*, I like the sound of this rack. I have two hanging rack at the back of doors of storage in my current apartment. Very handy. We still can't decide what to do with the fireplace. We never received the sample but instead we went to a showroom near us in London. I am not the fussy one but SO is. So will take another look this weekend. 



Madam Bijoux said:


> Have a great weekend everybody!  It rained most of the day today, but I was able to do a bit of yard work.  Tomorrow I'm seeing "Hamlet" at the Wilma theater in Philadelphia (a woman will be playing the part of Hamlet) and on Sunday I'm seeing "Dirty Dancing" at the Academy of Music.



*Madam Bijoux*, enjoy your Hamlet and Dirty Dancing! Your taste in shows is very diverse!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Technical questions on CDCs, ladies. Can H re-polish the hardware once it's all scratched up? Do you wear yours in the summer? I just wonder if the leather will stick to my wrist when it's all hot and humid outside and it can get super hot and humid here.





Madam Bijoux said:


> Have a great weekend everybody!  It rained most of the day today, but I was able to do a bit of yard work.  Tomorrow I'm seeing "Hamlet" at the Wilma theater in Philadelphia (a woman will be playing the part of Hamlet) and on Sunday I'm seeing "Dirty Dancing" at the Academy of Music.



Good day, ladies and happy holiday Saturday! 

Woke up a half hour ago and I'm sitting here with Coco drinking my large cafè latte. Would be lost without my Nespresso machine! Lots of little family "emergencies" with my DDs in the last few days. My youngest missed her hair color appointment because she was stuck on the 405 for an hour and half ~ help, mommy! My oldest daughter had to see her dermatologist for an immediate skin problem ~ double help mommy! My DDs are never far away although they don't live close by, lol. 

Compound that with the fact that DH brought home a large container of delicious Jordan Almonds and I have been making a steady diet of them. How can I eat just one? 

*FabF*, I think that you can just stick with Fiebings and Saphir, although those products especially Fiebings is made for lizzie, not sure about using it on gator. Will post a question in docride's thread about that and let's see how she responds. For now, I would just use Fiebings to clean and Saphir to protect, preserve and condition.

Moving on to your questions about CDCs in the summer ~ yes, I wear them all summer long. They do not stick to my wrist nor feel uncomfortable but I wear them a little loosely. My CDCs after years of wear do not have any major scratch marks on them, I am sure H would polish them but I would probably do it at home with a silver jewelry cloth before taking them to the H spa. 

Totally agree with you,* EB*, my ombrè CDC is my favorite and have a KDT that matches so I wear them as a pair with a non-H ombrè clutch that I found. *FabF*, here is a pic for you from the archives of a typical outfit for me ~ basically monochromatic and then I throw on accent colors. DDs are with me too in this pic, too. We were on our annual vacation in the Bahamas. 

*EB*, it's so wonderful that you find cooking relaxing. Your Haroset recipe sounds delicious and I know that you had a great meal last night. My DH loves to cook as a stress reliever but he, too, must be alone in the kitchen. He loves it and even after a stressful day at the office can come home and cook for an hour or two. Needless to say I find it the opposite experience so I practice avoidance at all times. 

*MASEML*, did I read that you were wearing a LEATHER shirt yesterday? Sounds gorgeous and wear did you find this gem?  Love the SITC ballerina skirt although they are too full and I am too high-waisted to wear them. 

*MrsJDS*, my friend, congrats on your major purge yesterday! Will you miss your home gym now that it has moved?  My little mini-gym area on the third floor is quite private and I am really enjoying it. I totally understand your help requirements, we had similar arrangements when our DDs were younger. Now we just need our housekeeper a few days a week and it's a nice change. 

*MadamB*, patiently waiting for your reveal! You sound so involved in the arts and culture environment, kudos to you. Hope that Hamlet and Dirty Dancing are both enjoyable. 

*xiangxiang*, how exciting that you will be working on your country house this weekend. Know that it is tough work but so gratifying at the end of the day. The love and care that you put in to your new home will surely be reflected in it's beauty when you are finished.

*MrsO*, yes, you must try on the different sizes of the all silver CDC before buying. Prudent move and well worth waiting for the right size.  

*FabF*, this pic is for you. Don't know why I am wearing a black CDC and an XL clic clac, and not the ombrè set but that's what I wore. Also, makeup is definitely worth every penny for me. A grainy pic but you get the idea of my outfit


----------



## dharma

Good morning! So much happening at the cafe! Yesterday was such a long day of work with lots of different meetings, but I was able to drag DD along for a good part of the day which was nice. She wanted to see an old friend that moved to the burbs in the evening and since the location was not far from where my work day was ending, she had to put up with me all day. We had  fun while driving from appointment to appointment, stopping for lunch and playing loud music in the car. I was exhausted by the time we got home.. Today is more of the same but on foot in the city for half the day and I think she wants to tag along again. Tonight we are going to a friends for "non Passover Passover", a tradition she started for all of us wayward folks with no where to go on Passover. She is an amazing retired chef and forner restaurant owner so we always look forward to her delicious food. Tomorrow we will do Easter dinner with the same friends but we eat out. 

XiangXiang, I looked at my TF tube and sure enough it is Indian Rose  great color! I am also guilty of buying lippies and never wearing them but this one is so pretty I wear it for special nights out. I always wanted to be that girl that always wears red lips but it's just not going to happen. 

MrsO, you look great in your action shot! Sometimes friends, especially good ones, say rough things. Yes, it was snarky but I'd rather have a friend that says stuff to my face and not behind my back. Like you said, she was probably taken aback by your different look and maybe felt a bit insecure..Then again, I'm pretty tolerant. As far as H belts go, I have to admit that I just can't go there. No H belts, no clic clacs, no Evelyns. I just sold a gorgeous brand new Evelyn because I could not get past that damn H, even if I wore it facing in. Perhaps if my name was Helen, Henrietta or Hermione I would feel differently  please don't flame me! No doubt they are beautiful items, just not my thing.

EB, Vigee, happy to share the Rick Love. It's embarrassing how much of my wardrobe is Rick.  I try to make a conscious effort not to buy more or wear it for a while. But it's so easy and comfortable I can't help it. The other day was just the basic Black moto jacket with the green and white CSGM with the giant feathers and armour on it.  I paired it with a white marant tee, waxed black skinnies and black 50/50 boots. I'm sorry but I am uncomfortable with selfes, but if I get over it, I promise you guys will be the first to know  Vigee, I always love your pics, you and your DD's are absolutely stunning. I will seek selfie therapy so I can reciprocate!

Will continue in a bit, time to make coffee.....


----------



## dharma

DD and I saw the FENDI furry charms in person yesterday and they are so darn cute, even as a non bag charm person, I was in love. But I couldn't believe the price, yikes! That plus the fact that my very naughty dogs would think I bought them the most fabulous dog toy ever, kept me from buying. 

EB weren't you looking for a kookie charm for your new rear view mirror? Maybe one of these would be cute? Although not as pure kitch as the dice


----------



## MASEML

Hello ladies! Happy Saturday! 

Soo today is the final four (March Madness); I am currently third in my pool - don't win anything unless you win it all. I don't think I have the possibility to move up in the pool becuase 1 and 2 chose the same picks as I did.  

Also, saddish news. Almost every one of my friends has left or is leaving ny. Knew this day would come but still....friends moving to SF, Munich (this one is sad but good - an excuse to visit Germany again), and now Dallas! And these moves are just since January. Granted, 2 of the 3 who left/leaving aren't from the ny so I guess eventually people leave. I'm sure SO and I will leave one day too (not any time soon) - I've been saying I would for the past 5 years and haven't budged, lol. Ny has me wrapped around her finger! 

*Etoupe*, the hardest sounds really yummy. I'd love to try it, and I love the story behind it. How did the Seder go? A lot of my friends growing up were Jewish, I remember during Passover they ate a lot of Matzo (Matza?). I liked it; was like eating crackers, which I love. Oh and matzo ball soup. Yummy. 



Fabfashion said:


> Phone'so fixed. Now we're waiting for a table at this popular Japanese restaurant not too far from our place because between DH and his best bud, no one bothered to make a reservation. I was at the Apple Store so left it with the boys to organize. Oh well!
> 
> I went to our TJ Maxx equivalent, it's owned by TJM. They carry some organizers and as luck would have it found this rack that can be hung at the back of the closet door. It can hold up to 36 pairs of shoes so I bought 2. Saw this idea last night on Pinterest. Who knew. Usually I keep my shoes in their box but leave out 10-12 pairs that I may wear often that season. Now I can put them up and out of the way. This doesn't solve my clothing storage but I'm heading to Ikea tomorrow.



*FabF*, ah the behind the door shoe rack! Yes, known plenty in my lifetime here (being nyc apts are small so storage is a problem for most) to have that storage solution. Is it the one where you expose the bottom part of your soles when it's hung? I looked into a similar rack (except it was an accessory rack to a set of drawers that I purchased from the Container Store), but I didn't like that the bottoms of my shoes were exposed - 1. Bc the bottoms of my shoes are dirty (who knows what I stepped in?) and 2. Risk of getting clothes dirty. 

Let us know how the rack solution turns out though! It does save sooo much space. You may even end up going on a shoes spree once you realize you've got that much more space! Also, ikea will be fun today! Did you read the article that ikea banned hide and seek? Lol. 



Madam Bijoux said:


> Have a great weekend everybody!  It rained most of the day today, but I was able to do a bit of yard work.  Tomorrow I'm seeing "Hamlet" at the Wilma theater in Philadelphia (a woman will be playing the part of Hamlet) and on Sunday I'm seeing "Dirty Dancing" at the Academy of Music.



*MadamB*, Let us know how each are! Sounds like a great weekend you've got planned! 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> *
> 
> MASEML, count me in as a fan of full skirts. I have a few but don't wear them often due to my office's very conservative dressing code. Pencil skirts or long pants only. You mentioned the SATC Carrie's tu tu skirt, how can I ever forget! *


*

Xiangxiang, wow, you do work in a very conservative environment. Pencil skirts only? I came from a place like that. Yup, my last day at that company was when I pulled out this tutu skirt...have to say, my colleagues chuckled - the women loved it; the men asked where I was going. I had fun parading around the building (my last company was v large - we occupied the entire 47 floors). My current company, we can wear anything really - except sweat pants. Lol. 

Yes, how is the house coming along? When can you move in or will this be a weekend home? I love picking out finishes! Have you complely furnished the house yet? My only problem is with too many choices, I get overwhelmed and shut down. Actually with even one other viable choice, I'm pretty terrible at decion-making.  



VigeeLeBrun said:



			Good day, ladies and happy holiday Saturday! 

Woke up a half hour ago and I'm sitting here with Coco drinking my large cafè latte. Would be lost without my Nespresso machine! Lots of little family "emergencies" with my DDs in the last few days. My youngest missed her hair color appointment because she was stuck on the 405 for an hour and half ~ help, mommy! My oldest daughter had to see her dermatologist for an immediate skin problem ~ double help mommy! My DDs are never far away although they don't live close by, lol. 

MASEML, did I read that you were wearing a LEATHER shirt yesterday? Sounds gorgeous and wear did you find this gem?  Love the SITC ballerina skirt although they are too full and I am too high-waisted to wear them.
		
Click to expand...


vigee, yes that's correct. Did wear a leather top yesterday! It's got the shape of a tee but made from leather. Got it from J.Crew actually. Have a few other leather pieces from them, including my leather pants. 

Um, you look stunning Vigee in your photo. Are those your girls who are with you in the photo? They are gorgeous too. Love how your DDs are still very connected with you even though they live on the other coast. It's really really sweet. I'm still like that with my mom  - think we have to text daily otherwise, one/both of us become worried about the other. Will probably remain like that forever (I guess not forever but you know what I mean  ).*


----------



## dharma

MASEML said:


> Hello ladies! Happy Saturday!
> 
> Soo today is the final four (March Madness); I am currently third in my pool - don't win anything unless you win it all. I don't think I have the possibility to move up in the pool becuase 1 and 2 chose the same picks as I did.
> 
> Also, saddish news. Almost every one of my friends has left or is leaving ny. Knew this day would come but still....friends moving to SF, Munich (this one is sad but good - an excuse to visit Germany again), and now Dallas! And these moves are just since January. Granted, 2 of the 3 who left/leaving aren't from the ny so I guess eventually people leave. I'm sure SO and I will leave one day too (not any time soon) - I've been saying I would for the past 5 years and haven't budged, lol. Ny has me wrapped around her finger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MASEML, sorry about your march madness pool, I don't understand these things at all! If they had the same picks, what aren't you all tied?
> 
> At least your friends are moving to nice places to visit   NYC takes a certain breed of person to make it a home. I love it and would have liked to stay but DH couldn't take it. My sister lasted 11 years. It's a wonderful place, with nonstop energy. You'll know when you've had enough.
> I think you had asked about DDs robotics, I'm sorry I kept forgetting to reply to you. Sadly, they did not make it to state finals. They did incredibly well though and you were so right about the benefits...the teamwork, practical skills, and management lessons were priceless. Since she is not a sports kid this stuff was very new and she loved it.
Click to expand...


----------



## MASEML

Quick update: I phoned harrods yesterday after my post to inquire about an extension re my rewards, and they extended! Currently the card expires 31/5/15 so now I have until sometime in October.  

FabF, to your point, will bring the card (if I can find it now) with me when I'm next over. Will tag along with SO when he's next over, which will be july. May try to convince him a trip to Paris is necessary (he has zero fondness for Paris though).


----------



## katekluet

XiangXiang, have a lovely country weekend. I know you eat at great restaurants when you are there too.
Vigee, what  beautiful girls and how fortunate they are to have a glamorous Mom to learn style from!
Dharma, what fun to have DD along on your work day...glad she is enjoying the robotics team so much.
Maseml, great skirt!! 
EB, the haroset sounds sooo good...I've had the apple but yours sounds even more delish...plus the macaroons, yum. 
Our kitchen is in one big open area with living and dining space so everyone is around when I cook....and that is fun. Very casual here. Making a spring dinner tomorrow, got wonderful asparagus at the farmers market, making a lemon meringue pie and having friends over to share.
Mme. B, what fun to see such contrasting shows in one weekend. 
Have a lovely weekend, all!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi everyone - I had a busy, productive day doing some spring cleaning and organizing.  We have moved the home gym (which consists of our bike spinner and a box of weights, bands, etc) into our TV room in the basement but tucked along a wall.  We don't have a separate room anymore for the gym so I tried to make the bike look as unobtrusive as possible next to the couch.  It works and more importantly, it allows me to get my much needed workouts in, and in front of a TV, now that our live-in nanny is back!  (My new favourite workout show is Fixer-Upper.)  Even better is the amount of purging of kids' toys we did.  It's amazing how much they just multiply and multiply under our noses.  I feel "lighter" after the purge.  Tomorrow is all about family - easter egg hunts (two), and then a family lunch and a family dinner.  


Everyone seems to having lovely Passover and Easter meals this weekend - the homemade lemon meringue pie (Kate) and the macaroons (EB) sound heavenly in particular.


FabF - congrats on finding a great solution for your shoes!   A small organizational victory but an important one.


MASEML - I can see how one of the downsides of living in NY is that oftentimes, most people are from somewhere else, and a lot of people ended up moving away from NY.  I have ex-pats friends in London who tell me it is hard to get to know the "natives", partly because ex-pats come and go after a few years.  I also have relatives in London ("natives") who tell me a similar story, in that they have virtually no friends who are not born and bred English.  Not sure how much this is true (Xiang - any thoughts?) but it probably doesn't lessen the sadness you feel about your friends leaving!


Vigee- how lovely that your daughters lean on you even though you are so far away - it is a testament to your closeness to them!  They must be counting down the days till your return.


Dharma - loved your story about you and your DD in the car going from appointment to appointment.  Great quality and quantity time!


Xiang - your dress code is so conservative!  I would need to buy a new wardrobe


Madam - how were the two performances?  Did you enjoy them?


MrsO - what are your weekend plans?


Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Saturday, everyone! Having a quick ice cream break at Ikea before heading home. Mission's a success!  Got a 60" W x x 17" D x 93" H cabinet with frosted glass sliding doors for the nook. DH said we have enough space for this height. It'll be mostly shelves with a couple of drawers. With this extra 1.25' in height, I think I'm going to allocate a few shelves for my H bags. I usually store my bags in their box and it makes it difficult to get to them. I'll leave a few that I plan to use out, in their dust bag, on the shelves for easy access. Had thought about getting clear glass doors to showcase the bags but read somewhere that light is not good for leather long term--fades or something like that. Now fingers crossed that it won't take long for DH to assemble. He's already started his cycling season yesterday. I think it's going to rain/snow tomorrow so he'll be home to put this together. 

Will pop by later to catch up on everyone's post.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Saturday!  The Hamlet production was very good-first time I saw a woman play the part.
"To Gris T or not to GrisT- that is the question."


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Saturday!  The Hamlet production was very good-first time I saw a woman play the part.
> "To Gris T or not to GrisT- that is the question."



Definitely Gris T, *MadamB*!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Saturday!  The Hamlet production was very good-first time I saw a woman play the part.
> "To Gris T or not to GrisT- that is the question."



O Gris T, what a beauty for all to see. 
Lovely neutral, elegant and serene. 
From snowy winter to warm summer breeze. 
Gris T, a beauty, no other can beat.


----------



## MASEML

*Dharma*, oh the reason why I'll remain in third place (at best) is because the remaining games (there are only 3 more left), we all picked the same teams to win. We picked different teams to get to where we are, and the people ahead of me predicted more winners - but going forward, we picked he same teams. I guess it helps to see the tournament visually as a bracket. We started out with 64 teams in the tournament and it gets reduced to 32, 16, 8, 4 and then the final 2 teams.  

Sorry to hear that your DD's team did not make it to state finals. Good thing is that there's always next year!! And, the skills you learn by working for a goal and in a team is invaluable- very practical experience IMO. She can apply that in any setting - work, relationships, school, etc. You must be so proud of her, congratulations to your add for making it as far as she did!! That's great! 

*MrsJDS*, yes nyc is very transient. I'm expecting other friends to move back to their home country within the next 2 years. I think cost of living makes it very difficult for people to stay here once they have children and of course, being far from family. Most of my friends are Europeans so they talk about better healthcare, school, better life, and their assets they have in their home country. 

I think what you say about London is 100% true. Xiangxiang will know best so I am curious to know her thoughts (please enlighten us Xiangxiang!), but from what I've been told by my German and Swiss friends, they didnt like London when they were living there. London was their first stop and then they transferred to NYC and eventually returned to Germany/Switzerland. However, my Italian friends in London have stayed there - though Italy is in the tank so probably hard to make a life there? Was also thinking that it might be because London is the biggest market in Europe for any kind of job so recent grads move there to start their career and then eventually move back to their home country when they've had enough? I've also heard it's hard to make friends in London as everyone knows everyone through existing friends (which they met in university). Is this true Xiangxiang? 

*FabF*- your closet from ikea sounds like the perfect solution! Omg, I'm terrible at building furniture - I can't for the life of me figure out how to read the instructions. Good thing SO has an engineering degree so he can fix and build things   good luck to your DH tomorrow - presume he'll be busy building!!


----------



## MSO13

Hi everyone, 

I am beat, I had a late night and rough morning. Still dealing with complicated negotiations but this afternoon I met up with a lovely client and the second half of the day was much better than the first. 

*Dharma*, I hear you on the h items. I have to say I do love the belt and the fact that its reversible but perhaps I need to look at other buckles.  I wear my XL clic backwards, not because of the H but because thats where all the lovely gold is. Glad you had DD for company on your busy day!

*Xiangxiang,* I saw a huge new TF display today at Neiman Marcus and thought of you. Didnt sample any of the lipsticks though. 

*Maseml,* DH has been watching the tournament but didnt do a bracket. Im never very good at picking winners. It sounds like even though people are moving, youve got some great places to visit and perhaps some fun going away parties? 

*EB*, are you doing a second night Seder? It sounds like you did a great job and I hope you enjoyed your evening! 

*MrsJDS*, I love that feeling of getting rid of stuff and getting organized. Now you can enjoy your family day in total peace. No big plans for me, I have to start the final project for my class which is ending in just 2 weeks (yay!!) 

*Fab,* I am so excited you found a cabinet! I was looking at that thread about displaying your H items and I think I would love this for my Master Bed. I dont think DH would want to stare at a cabinet full of H though unless it worked like magic and made me feel like I was shopping from my own closet. Good luck with your assembly, Im sure itll be fun arranging everything and setting it up. I think if you keep the bags in the sleeper theyll be fine. 

*Madam B,* glad you enjoyed the performance and I hope you have fun at your second show tomorrow! Definitely tis nobler to Gris T! 

*Hi Vigee, Kate, Biscuit!*

I managed to get out to the mall in the early evening as I needed a Sephora stop for a bunch of things I was running out of. I caught my H about 10 minutes before closing but I just wanted to say hi. I have to say my store staff is just so sweet, some of them follow my work and they were so excited about my big achievement. Even the security guard knew about it, I may not be a VVIP but they sure make me feel like one! Even though they were closing up I got to see a few new things, nothing meant for me or on my list but the most gorgeous leather jacket and an exotic wallet. I really like the new RTW designer, she used to do The Row and I think H is going to have even more temptations for me in the future. Who knew I _NEEDED_ leather overalls?  My SA looked up the shoes I saw in Wall Street, the Katrine but alas only the NYC stores have them. Maybe I can check them out at the meetup? I hope I can make that one!

Ok ladies, Ive got to try to get to bed early as I am just wiped out.  Hope everyone that celebrates has a lovely Easter morning!


----------



## Millicat

Happy Easter everyone  
If you're not enjoying an Easter Bank Holiday Weekend have a lovely weekend anyway.

I'm going to have a look around the boards now, the site's tech problems are still present but i'll stay as long as patience allows


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ladies, happy Easter for those who celebrate! Went to our favourite gastropub last night. Had fish cake for starter and pork wrapped in bacon and mustard mash for main and they were absolutely delicious! 

We have a "love and hate" relationship with London. SO was born as bred in south west London and we love it around here. Beautiful parks and river sides etc. But London is the most diverse cosmopolitan I have been and a lot of transients too. Super rich Arabs, Russian and Chinese push the cost of living too high for locals. Locals move out to the suburbs to bring up families etc. My own apartment has seen it's value gone up 50% in less than 8 years. A lot of European expats stay here for a while then move back. 

In my particular line of work, most are men from certain uni (start with a C and O) and the most prestigious college in France (can't remember the name of it on top of my head). They are all super smart, but with egos to match! Shortly after I joined the company years ago, they introduced casual Fridays, the last Friday of every month. Things got a little out of hand when people turned up in really ripped jeans and novelty t-shirts and trainers. So HR sent this email out stating the guidelines of what ok and what's not ok in the office. The guidelines included examples of clothing such as short sleeved or sleeveless blouse were ok for women but short sleeved or sleeveless shirts were not ok for men. For causal days, smart jeans were ok but ripped jeans were not. No trainers (sneakers) at all. It was a very funny email. It also said that if you were unsure of whether a piece of clothing meets the guidelines or not, you should always seek the answer from your line manager. So I used to ask my line manager at the time, who's half German + half English, whether my jeans were smart enough or not. He used to laugh and say "what do I know about fashion?"

*Maseml*, I am sorry your friends are moving away. I have learned this the hard way too but this happens and remember there will be new friends. My SO has some hardcore friends from school, uni and previous employment. My school and uni friends are not in London but I have friends from previous work places too.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am beat, I had a late night and rough morning. Still dealing with complicated negotiations but this afternoon I met up with a lovely client and the second half of the day was much better than the first.
> 
> *Dharma*, I hear you on the h items. I have to say I do love the belt and the fact that its reversible but perhaps I need to look at other buckles.  I wear my XL clic backwards, not because of the H but because thats where all the lovely gold is. Glad you had DD for company on your busy day!
> 
> *Xiangxiang,* I saw a huge new TF display today at Neiman Marcus and thought of you. Didnt sample any of the lipsticks though.
> 
> *Maseml,* DH has been watching the tournament but didnt do a bracket. Im never very good at picking winners. It sounds like even though people are moving, youve got some great places to visit and perhaps some fun going away parties?
> 
> *EB*, are you doing a second night Seder? It sounds like you did a great job and I hope you enjoyed your evening!
> 
> *MrsJDS*, I love that feeling of getting rid of stuff and getting organized. Now you can enjoy your family day in total peace. No big plans for me, I have to start the final project for my class which is ending in just 2 weeks (yay!!)
> 
> *Fab,* I am so excited you found a cabinet! I was looking at that thread about displaying your H items and I think I would love this for my Master Bed. I dont think DH would want to stare at a cabinet full of H though unless it worked like magic and made me feel like I was shopping from my own closet. Good luck with your assembly, Im sure itll be fun arranging everything and setting it up. I think if you keep the bags in the sleeper theyll be fine.
> 
> *Madam B,* glad you enjoyed the performance and I hope you have fun at your second show tomorrow! Definitely tis nobler to Gris T!
> 
> *Hi Vigee, Kate, Biscuit!*
> 
> I managed to get out to the mall in the early evening as I needed a Sephora stop for a bunch of things I was running out of. I caught my H about 10 minutes before closing but I just wanted to say hi. I have to say my store staff is just so sweet, some of them follow my work and they were so excited about my big achievement. Even the security guard knew about it, I may not be a VVIP but they sure make me feel like one! Even though they were closing up I got to see a few new things, nothing meant for me or on my list but the most gorgeous leather jacket and an exotic wallet. I really like the new RTW designer, she used to do The Row and I think H is going to have even more temptations for me in the future. Who knew I _NEEDED_ leather overalls?  My SA looked up the shoes I saw in Wall Street, the Katrine but alas only the NYC stores have them. Maybe I can check them out at the meetup? I hope I can make that one!
> 
> Ok ladies, Ive got to try to get to bed early as I am just wiped out.  Hope everyone that celebrates has a lovely Easter morning!



*MrsOwen*, hope you nail that contract soon! Your H store sounds really good with great staff! Wore my new TF lipstick yesterday and am I weird in even liking the smell of it? A very subtle pleasant fruity smell. I am very afraid of this new obsession with TF make-up! Good job I only wear powder, blusher and lip colour.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Easter ladies!
Went to sleep early yesterday and tossed and turned all night long. Needless to say, we have a busy day planned ahead with friends and family coming over for an early holiday dinner. So, I am planning on a much needed brief nap at some point today. What I need right now is caffeine, lol. 

*xiangxiang*, love London but I have only experienced it through the eyes of a tourist. We usually stay at the Lanesborough Hotel, which is on a corner of Hyde Park and really enjoy our visits. That is quite different than living in a city! After living and working in NYC for more than 10 years, I can honestly say that long-term city living is not for me. Have lived in Europe, too and have found it to be much more civilized. My DH and I enjoy London so much that we are considering renting a flat there for a month next year if his schedule permits it. 

Your work dress code sounds very similar to mine when I was working for a financial institution. Gradually I moved over to the technology sector and found this vertical to be much more relaxed ~ jeans every day, non-ripped, lol. 

Also, you have me completely sold on TF lipsticks and can't wait to go to NM to buy one. Glad that you like the smell, that is like frosting on the cake! Your dinner last night sounded thoroughly delicious. Did you accomplish a lot at your house? Is it livable at this point? 

*MASEML*, so sorry to hear that your friends are moving. That is the worst! Hopefully, they will remain life-long friends and you will take a vacation to visit them soon. My friends are scattered all over the globe ~ mainly in Switzerland and we keep in touch daily via whatsapp, thank goodness. 

*dharma*, what's next for your DD and her robotics team? Will they start a new project soon?

*MadamB*, are you going to Gris T or not Gris T? Hope that you do, love that neutral!

*MrsJDS*, congrats on moving your home gym. I think that the next piece of workout equipment that I will buy will be a stationary cycle. Which brand do you have? Is it a spinning cycle or a regular one?

*MrsO*, sounds like you had a busy day but luckily you had time to stop by H. Did you see anything that you liked? I plan on getting in there during the next week if I am lucky. In any event must stop by there before I leave for the West Coast. 

*FabF*, that is the best news about your Ikea trip and your DH has all day to put your new closet together. Yay, I am so happy for you. You are a night owl and I picture you staying up very late tonight organizing. Also, you were perfectly right to get frosted windows ~ great idea. 

Hi *kate*, *biscuit*, *Mindi* and *EB*!


----------



## MASEML

Hello ladies, Happy Easter and continued Happy Passover to those who celebrate these occasions, and  Happy Sunday to everyone! 

It's another beautiful sunny day in the books over here! Having my am coffee no then headed off to Pilates. 

Oh, exciting news. Went to the new mall in town yesterday. Love it! Hermes is opening so I became giddy when I saw the orange with brown ribbon construction wall up in the place where H will be! I almost took a photo but SO told me if I wanted to look at Orange and brown, I should just look at my boxes. Interestingly, we walked into the Omega store and chatted with the SA there. The SA said his friend who works for H said the new store would be more than just home furnishings and scents. The reports from earlier in the year have published that it wouldn't be a full line so I don't know what the store will carry. Believe the store opens in June/July so we will know soon enough! 

*Xiangxiang*, your love/hate relationship with London is probably very similar to our love/hate with New York. I did look at housing prices in London a few times as I enjoy looking at real estate (esp. what I/we can't afford). That's absolutely wonderful news about your property increase in a v short amount of time. Sounds like you  picked a great area to buy. My SO purchased his London flat 25 years ago and it's gone up in value by an incredible number too! 

Ahh, you've become addicted to TF make up . Glad you love it!! And good to know for my own self - will pick up a lipstick next time. Definitely try the blush and eye powder (you said you wear that right?) whenever you can. I'm frightful to know how much Harrods charges for those pieces! 

*Vigee*, yes the best thing about having friends in all corners of the world and the country are reasons to visit!   I asked my friend before she moved with her husband to Munich (he's from there) to please rent/buy a 2 bdrm so that they can entertain us when we visit! 

Hopefully you and DH can make a month long trip to London happen! I absolutely love the city - would move there in a heartbeat. Sigh, I can keep dreaming.....

*MrsO* - sounds like the negotiations have been going on for a few days now. I'm only imagining that it's a very very big project! Good luck with your progress!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Sunday all!


----------



## dharma

MadameB, most definitely tis nobler to grisT. Divine!!! 

Happy Sunday all!! And happy holidays to everyone celebrating! Today we are headed to our local gastro pub for Easter dinner with friends. A little unconventional but that's how we roll with our adopted city "family" of dear friends. Last night was The. Most. Amazing. Passover dinner, every bite an experience. The peeps were outnumbered by pets, which made it pretty funny. Surprisingly, there was no biting, growling, roughhousing or "accidents". The dogs were well behaved too  here's a pic of a few of the canine guests. My girls were not in this pic, they were trying to steal food


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, my, that little pack of guests is too cute!


----------



## dharma

MASEML, the new mall sounds exciting! Maybe the H store will have scarves and perfume? Is it closer to your place than Wall street or Madison? That would be so dangerous! Meant to say I love your skirt!

 Xiangxiang, the taste and smell of the TF lipstick is lovely. I always think it's very vanilla. I have only been to London once, last summer and I've been scheming on how to live there ever since. I would imagine that an expat life is a little lonely though. Maybe DH and I could do it in retirement, just for a few months.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Easter Sunday, everyone.  stopping by quickly. DH is starting his assembly now so have to keep my eyes on DDs who have been occupied by an indoor Easter egg hunt (too cold outside).  Having dinner with my BFF and her family this evening. We're doing Chinese. 

Xiangxiang, TF lipsticks are highly addictive. Next time you're at Harrods try Armani too. Their colors are divine and their foundation is legendary. 

MASEML, I got TF blush in HI. It's so silky and highly pigmented. A little goes a long way so while it's expensive I can see it'll last a long time. I was interested in their pressed powder but after hearing the price I've decided to wait and finish up my YSL first. BTW, most make up TF included is now cheaper in Canada for when you come to visit. 

MrsJDS, your closet sounds so luxurious with beautiful lighting and all. DH saw closet display at IKEA with sensors lighting where light comes on automatically when the door slides open and was sold. That was the first item we picked up. Lol. 

Vigee, your daughters are beautiful. They must take after you.  So sweet that you are all so close. Hope mine will be too when they grow up. 

MrsO, hope your contract negotiation concludes soon. A PM or office mgr will certainly help free your time up for creative aspect of your work. 

Dharma, the 'gang' are too cute! Glad to hear dinner was delish. 

Hi everyone. 

Will stop by later when DDs nap.


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> MadameB, most definitely tis nobler to grisT. Divine!!!
> 
> Happy Sunday all!! And happy holidays to everyone celebrating! Today we are headed to our local gastro pub for Easter dinner with friends. A little unconventional but that's how we roll with our adopted city "family" of dear friends. Last night was The. Most. Amazing. Passover dinner, every bite an experience. The peeps were outnumbered by pets, which made it pretty funny. Surprisingly, there was no biting, growling, roughhousing or "accidents". The dogs were well behaved too  here's a pic of a few of the canine guests. My girls were not in this pic, they were trying to steal food



great photo Dharma! Hope you guys have a lovely day today!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!
Hope everyone is having a wonderful day and thank you for the well wishes on wrapping up my negotiations! It should be this week and I'm planning on posting my open positions for some help. I'll check back in later.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Miss Carmen (Gris T Jypsiere) did not want to see "Dirty Dancing" today because.....


----------



## katekluet

MrsJDS, congrats on the big purge...always feels so good after, do you go back and admire the orderly closets and room? I always do that....my BFF visits yearly and ruthlessly purges my closet, that really helps. Many people have tried to hire her to do this for them but she only can be that honest with me 
MrsO, you are so busy with negotiations, projects, finishing your class, hiring new staff.....I am in awe of your energy.
FabF, perfect storage solution and the frosted glass doors will make it look less bulky. 
XiangXiang, I always love to read what you are eating at all those good country restaurants.
The lemon meringue pie is made, table set, dinner all organized....now I can relax and enjoy.....
dharma, how did you get all your canine guests color coordinated? Only black and white dogs! What a cute gang.
I read a really good book yesterday....All The Old Knives.....a spy puzzle which I don't usually read but involves lots of good character stuff and it is set where I live, which makes it fun. Recommend it!
EB, hope you are relaxing now with lots of good leftovers after all your cooking.
Maseml, lucky you with a new H store nearby!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

She was afraid that these goofy birds would use her for target practice.  But Miss Heavenly Bleu (Heavenly to her friends:  35 Swift Bleu de Prusse) had the time of her life at the show.  Stella McCartney sweater.


----------



## MASEML

*dharma*, your furry guests are too adorable. I missed the little one on the upper right of the photo at first.  I would've loved to have been at your house last night! 

Hmm, yes the new H store will most definitely be closer   

*FabF*, oh yes, that's great news. I'll take a wander over to the mall when I'm in Canada and will have to stock up on TF. Thanks for the tip! How's the Easter egg hunt coming along? Have they found all the eggs?


----------



## katekluet

Madam Bijoux said:


> She was afraid that these goofy birds would use her for target practice.  But Miss Heavenly Bleu (Heavenly to her friends:  35 Swift Bleu de Prusse) had the time of her life at the show.  Stella McCartney sweater.


Oh that is one gorgeous bag!!!!
 Love the sweater too...enjoy the show.


----------



## MASEML

*MadamB*, Oooh gorgy B and Jypsiere. Really love the colour of your B35. I caught the reference of "had the time of her life", lol. Nice one!


----------



## MASEML

dharma said:


> MadameB, most definitely tis nobler to grisT. Divine!!!
> 
> Happy Sunday all!! And happy holidays to everyone celebrating! Today we are headed to our local gastro pub for Easter dinner with friends. A little unconventional but that's how we roll with our adopted city "family" of dear friends. Last night was The. Most. Amazing. Passover dinner, every bite an experience. The peeps were outnumbered by pets, which made it pretty funny. Surprisingly, there was no biting, growling, roughhousing or "accidents". The dogs were well behaved too  here's a pic of a few of the canine guests. My girls were not in this pic, they were trying to steal food





katekluet said:


> Oh that is one gorgeous bag!!!!
> Love the sweater too...enjoy the show.



Hi Kate! How are you today?


----------



## katekluet

MASEML said:


> Hi Kate! How are you today?


Great, Maseml, ..feast all prepped and sitting down with the New York times....
Also, madamB, the time of her life is my ringtone for DH on my phone) was the show as good as the movie?


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> She was afraid that these goofy birds would use her for target practice.  But Miss Heavenly Bleu (Heavenly to her friends:  35 Swift Bleu de Prusse) had the time of her life at the show.  Stella McCartney sweater.



Madam, Miss Heavenly Blue and Miss Carmen are gorgeous? And the bling Miss Carmen was wearing are stunning. How was the show?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

katekluet said:


> Great, Maseml, ..feast all prepped and sitting down with the New York times....
> Also, madamB, the time of her life is my ringtone for DH on my phone) was the show as good as the movie?



Hi, Katekluet!  I liked the show better than I liked the movie.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MASEML said:


> *MadamB*, Oooh gorgy B and Jypsiere. Really love the colour of your B35. I caught the reference of "had the time of her life", lol. Nice one!





Fabfashion said:


> Madam, Miss Heavenly Blue and Miss Carmen are gorgeous? And the bling Miss Carmen was wearing are stunning. How was the show?



Thanks, Maseml and Fabfashion!  The show was great.


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> MrsJDS, congrats on the big purge...always feels so good after, do you go back and admire the orderly closets and room? I always do that....my BFF visits yearly and ruthlessly purges my closet, that really helps. Many people have tried to hire her to do this for them but she only can be that honest with me
> MrsO, you are so busy with negotiations, projects, finishing your class, hiring new staff.....I am in awe of your energy.
> FabF, perfect storage solution and the frosted glass doors will make it look less bulky.
> XiangXiang, I always love to read what you are eating at all those good country restaurants.
> The lemon meringue pie is made, table set, dinner all organized....now I can relax and enjoy.....
> dharma, how did you get all your canine guests color coordinated? Only black and white dogs! What a cute gang.
> I read a really good book yesterday....All The Old Knives.....a spy puzzle which I don't usually read but involves lots of good character stuff and it is set where I live, which makes it fun. Recommend it!
> EB, hope you are relaxing now with lots of good leftovers after all your cooking.
> Maseml, lucky you with a new H store nearby!!



Have a wonderful dinner, Kate. Lemon meringue sounds so yummy! We're on our way to a Chinese restaurant. It's right by the harbourfront with a gorgeous view.


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> *dharma*, your furry guests are too adorable. I missed the little one on the upper right of the photo at first.  I would've loved to have been at your house last night!
> 
> Hmm, yes the new H store will most definitely be closer
> 
> *FabF*, oh yes, that's great news. I'll take a wander over to the mall when I'm in Canada and will have to stock up on TF. Thanks for the tip! How's the Easter egg hunt coming along? Have they found all the eggs?



MASEML, TF is only carried at Holts here. And great news on the new H store. I'm jealous you will have 4 H stores in the city.


----------



## MASEML

*Kate*, enjoy your feast later! Did you make lemon meringue? Yum. 
We have a mini feast for Easter - pesto basted lamb chops over fresh Bucatini pasta with side salad (has edible flowers!)

*FabF *, enjoy your dinner at the Chinese restaurant. I love Chinese food couldn't cook it if my life depended on it. Stir fry I guess. 

Are there 4 H stores? There was a pop up in grand central but that closed in February. Oh, there's one in LI but that's hard to get to..... Still, can't complain.


----------



## katekluet

MASEML said:


> *Kate*, enjoy your feast later! Did you make lemon meringue? Yum.
> We have a mini feast for Easter - pesto basted lamb chops over fresh Bucatini pasta with side salad (has edible flowers!)
> 
> *FabF *, enjoy your dinner at the Chinese restaurant. I love Chinese food couldn't cook it if my life depended on it. Stir fry I guess.
> 
> Are there 4 H stores? There was a pop up in grand central but that closed in February. Oh, there's one in LI but that's hard to get to..... Still, can't complain.


Maseml,your  menu sounds delicious! We are having ham...DD bought part of a pig and shared it with us....thus the ham....fresh asparagus, roasted....au gratin potatoes...spinach salad...and the pie. Tomorrow for sure, Back to diet time)
Love Chinese food, FF...enjoy!
MadamB, you are fortunate to live it the city with such great shows.


----------



## etoile de mer

Hello everyone!  Flying by with happy holiday wishes! I've been unable to keep up with this busy thread! :doggie:




dharma said:


> MadameB, most definitely tis nobler to grisT. Divine!!!
> 
> Happy Sunday all!! And happy holidays to everyone celebrating! Today we are headed to our local gastro pub for Easter dinner with friends. A little unconventional but that's how we roll with our adopted city "family" of dear friends. Last night was The. Most. Amazing. Passover dinner, every bite an experience. The peeps were outnumbered by pets, which made it pretty funny. Surprisingly, there was no biting, growling, roughhousing or "accidents". The dogs were well behaved too  here's a pic of a few of the canine guests. My girls were not in this pic, they were trying to steal food



*dharma*, what an absolutely adorable photo!  Many thanks for sharing!


----------



## dharma

Good evening everyone!  Glad that you enjoyed the photo, it was a silly night. The gang included, 2 bedlington terriers, 2 "morkies" ( the little guys, one is missing from the photo), one blind poodle, one scruffy mix, one large southern swamp hound and 2 whippets. My girls are so exhausted today they haven't even eaten. 


Kate, your menu sounds yummy! Hope you enjoyed your evening 

MadameB, beautiful bags and bling, as usual! Happy to hear that you had a delightful time at both shows. 

FabF,  you must be so excited that the closets are almost completed!! All this talk of Spring cleaning, purging and organizing are inspiring!

MrsJDS, it must feel great to get rid of so much stuff. I remember the "toy years". DD is thinking of selling some of her American Girls on E**y. It's hard to fathom how quickly this stage passes and how much stuff can accumulate. I get very sentimental which is not a good thing, we still have boxes of Barbie and little pets up in the attic and under her bed. Time to let go......

Exhausted girls at the party...


----------



## dharma

etoile de mer said:


> Hello everyone!  Flying by with happy holiday wishes! I've been unable to keep up with this busy thread! :doggie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *dharma*, what an absolutely adorable photo!  Many thanks for sharing!



Hi Etoile, hope you had a great weekend!


----------



## MASEML

katekluet said:


> Maseml,your  menu sounds delicious! We are having ham...DD bought part of a pig and shared it with us....thus the ham....fresh asparagus, roasted....au gratin potatoes...spinach salad...and the pie. Tomorrow for sure, Back to diet time)
> Love Chinese food, FF...enjoy!
> MadamB, you are fortunate to live it the city with such great shows.



Kate, your menu is delicious!! When can I come over for leftovers?  
I think I'd be in a food coma after your meal as I would 100% be eating seconds of everything. 

We said the same thing after we had our mini Easter meal - diet tomorrow!


----------



## etoile de mer

dharma said:


> Hi Etoile, hope you had a great weekend!



Thank you, *dharma*!   Your photos are beautiful, and your 'girls' are so elegant! No wonder they're pooped, with all the entertaining they did.  So cute that all the furry guests were so well mannered, and polite with each other!


----------



## MASEML

katekluet said:


> Maseml,your  menu sounds delicious! We are having ham...DD bought part of a pig and shared it with us....thus the ham....fresh asparagus, roasted....au gratin potatoes...spinach salad...and the pie. Tomorrow for sure, Back to diet time)
> Love Chinese food, FF...enjoy!
> MadamB, you are fortunate to live it the city with such great shows.





dharma said:


> Good evening everyone!  Glad that you enjoyed the photo, it was a silly night. The gang included, 2 bedlington terriers, 2 "morkies" ( the little guys, one is missing from the photo), one blind poodle, one scruffy mix, one large southern swamp hound and 2 whippets. My girls are so exhausted today they haven't even eaten.
> 
> 
> Kate, your menu sounds yummy! Hope you enjoyed your evening
> 
> MadameB, beautiful bags and bling, as usual! Happy to hear that you had a delightful time at both shows.
> 
> FabF,  you must be so excited that the closets are almost completed!! All this talk of Spring cleaning, purging and organizing are inspiring!
> 
> MrsJDS, it must feel great to get rid of so much stuff. I remember the "toy years". DD is thinking of selling some of her American Girls on E**y. It's hard to fathom how quickly this stage passes and how much stuff can accumulate. I get very sentimental which is not a good thing, we still have boxes of Barbie and little pets up in the attic and under her bed. Time to let go......
> 
> Exhausted girls at the party...



Dharma, your girls are beautiful. How old are they? They look so peaceful and seem to get along with one another!


----------



## Fabfashion

On our way back from dinner. Food coma is setting in. Totally yummy Peking duck and 7 other courses that seem a blur now. And topped it all off with deep fried banana and ice cream. 

Kate, your menu sounds delicious. Your girls look so elegant. They must be gracious hostesses. 

MASEML, your dinner sounds yummy too. The shoes rack are basically all rods so your whole shoes are exposed. You'll need at least 12" clearance from the back of the door to your clothes or the shoes will rub. I can only fit the rack into 1 closet. Other closets are too shallow so the other rack is going back. Still nice to have one though. It'll free up shelf space for more orange boxes. 

Hi Etoile.


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> *Kate*, enjoy your feast later! Did you make lemon meringue? Yum.
> We have a mini feast for Easter - pesto basted lamb chops over fresh Bucatini pasta with side salad (has edible flowers!)
> 
> *FabF *, enjoy your dinner at the Chinese restaurant. I love Chinese food couldn't cook it if my life depended on it. Stir fry I guess.
> 
> Are there 4 H stores? There was a pop up in grand central but that closed in February. Oh, there's one in LI but that's hard to get to..... Still, can't complain.


MASEML, aren't there 3 stores in NYC currently? I'd only visited the one on Madison.


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> MASEML, aren't there 3 stores in NYC currently? I'd only visited the one on Madison.



Lol, the men's store. Yes, you are right, there are 3.  

I rarely go into the men's store unless it's for a present for SO and even then, I try to buy everything from Wall Street anyway. I think I must've repressed that location from memory because it doesn't sell the items I want to buy for myself!


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> Lol, the men's store. Yes, you are right, there are 3.
> 
> I rarely go into the men's store unless it's for a present for SO and even then, I try to buy everything from Wall Street anyway. I think I must've repressed that location from memory because it doesn't sell the items I want to buy for myself!


You're too cute!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Happy Easter to all of my lovely Cafe friends.
I have missed you all so much.
Just quickly dipping in to say hi and hope all are well.
It will probably take me another 3 months to catch up on all I have missed.
It was beginning of January when I last visited!!

Excitedly getting ready for a few days in London.
We have been invited to the opening of New Bond Street so very much looking forward to it.

Hope to catch up with you all soon.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies and happy Monday! 

Have a lot to catch up on here at the cafe and was too busy with Easter dinner to even pop in and say a quick hello. Am in a food coma today and officially on a strict air diet until I leave for the West Coast next week. I did okay with dinner portions until we had dessert ~ my downfall and overdosed on the carrot cake with cream cheese icing. My bad.

*MadamB*, loved seeing your Bleu de Prusse B. What a spectacular color, just gorgeous. Congrats on your new Gris T Jypsiere, another beauty to add to your collection. Glad that you enjoyed the show, it sounded like fun. 

*xiangxiang*, where art thou? Usually you are the only other tPFer in the cafe at this hour. Hopefully, you are relaxing at your country home with your SO and getting a lot accomplished, too. I think that you have off today, right? When are you heading back to London?

*MrsO*. my apologies for not reading your post about your visit to H well enough last week. Yes, you did see an exotic wallet that you liked and a few other new items. Plus, I know exactly the leather overalls to which you refer. They were in the H RTW collection and were one of the first pieces on the runway. I, too, love them! Good luck with your negotiations this week, my fingers are crossed for you. Let us know how it goes. 

*Capri*, good to see you here and a warm welcome back. How long will you be in London? Love that city and am totally envious of your trip. Maybe next year. 

*dharma*, your fur babies pic is precious and they were all posing perfectly. Looks like everyone was having a good time. Too cute and your girls are so very elegant! Another great pic, thanks. Very special.

*kate*, how lucky for you to have a BFF that will purge your closets and your lemon meringue pie sounded delicious. Not a willing cook but I love baking and this is something that I will definitely attempt to make in the future. Thanks for the great idea! Am totally joining you on your diet this week.

*MASEML*, have never been to H Wall Street but I only hear positive comments about it. Some day, I will get there ~ my SA here at home keeps my wallet open and empty! Also, are you dieting today, too? Looks like we are all in the same proverbial boat, lol.

*FabF*, a 7-course meal and deep fried bananas for dessert? Sounds heavenly. Wowza, this cafe thread had a lot of food yesterday. Have you started to put your clothing in your new closet? I am absolutely thrilled for you and would love to see a pic of it ~ am totally OCD about organization. 

*MrsJDS*, do you have off today or are you back in the office for the beginning of week 3? By now you must have a routine of sorts and are used to the new systems in place, right? 

*etoile*, *biscuit* and *Mindi*, hello there! 

Well, the only thing that I really hope to accomplish today is to keep my mouth firmly shut and the calories to the minimum. Seriously, have just a few errands to run and these can be accomplished tomorrow so I might sit tight today. One day this week I promised to go in to the office and will do this within the next few days ~ probably on Wednesday when my chatty housekeeper will be here. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## MSO13

Happy Monday everyone!

It would seem that my complicated negotiations are done for the moment but the job will likely keep changing and I just have to roll with it. It does alleviate some of the stress I've been experiencing. Fortunately there's not a long lead time and this job will be done before I know it and I will have sorely earned my June vacation.

It was fun to read about everyone's weekend and I hope you all enjoyed yourselves. 

*Vigee,* to clarify I haven't seen the overalls yet and I don't think my boutique is likely to get them but I saw the most delicious leather jacket and an exotic Bearn but not in one of my colors. It's so fun to see these beautiful items and my SA loves to show me the special stuff just so I can admire the craftsmanship. 

I am rededicated to my strict diet after some stress induced set backs this past month and will not be buying any more clothes for a while. I think those leather overalls would be a fabulous reward for hitting my goal this Fall  they are definitely motivational!

Has anyone been following the FW Scarf thread? It seems that we're not going to be getting quite as much info this year and I'm sad. I love those threads especially for planning out a season of purchases and getting excited!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hi ladies!!! I hope everyone had a wonder Passover/Easter weekend. DH and I visited my MIL and SIL. Everyone was on their best behavior, so we had a nice time.

Sports wise I'm a happy girl as the caps clinched a playoff spot. It was funny Sat night after dinner we got back to the hotel and the game was on, so we had a drink and watched the end of the game. Was rooting hard for the team. DH thought it was cute. I'm OB my way to Opening Day too. It's a beautiful day here in DC -- in the 70s. I'll do a proper catch up later.


----------



## Fabfashion

CapriTrotteur said:


> Happy Easter to all of my lovely Cafe friends.
> I have missed you all so much.
> Just quickly dipping in to say hi and hope all are well.
> It will probably take me another 3 months to catch up on all I have missed.
> It was beginning of January when I last visited!!
> 
> Excitedly getting ready for a few days in London.
> We have been invited to the opening of New Bond Street so very much looking forward to it.
> 
> Hope to catch up with you all soon.



Hi Capri!  So nice to see you here, albeit too briefly. Hope your tech issues are resolved soon so we get to enjoy your company more regularly. Enjoy your London trip and please fill us in on what you see, spy and bring home from the new Bond Street store. You may see xiangxiang there too, she said she's going to the opening party.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Monday, ladies! Just got back from dim sum. DDs and I have a day off and DH took some time off for lunch and we met up with family friends. I'm officially joining Vigee on air diet. I think I ate enough food for the whole week. 

MrsO, so glad to hear the negotiations are done. Hooray! It may be some changes along the way but as you said it'll be over soon and you'll earn your June vacation and top up your Kelly fund. How exciting! 

Vigee, a month in London sounds wonderful. Hope your DH can find some time to get away next year. Yum, love carrot cake. Funny I don't like the icing part and always scrape it off and eat just the cake.  Please share what you learned from Docride on protecting the gator skin. May be I&#8217;ll only wear these CDCs when I go to the office. Or the sterling one will be a good alternative&#8212;indestructible.  I spent last night browsing the blue box store website. They do have a lot more silver/gold bangles and cuffs. I always like their Atlas line and wonder if it may be a good alternate to H just to mix it up so they're not too matchy matchy. The only problem is their silver seems to tarnish so much faster so I was looking at their white gold T line as well.  

Kate, how many people are going to the LV meet? Sounds like it&#8217;s going to be a blast. I&#8217;d be too shy to meet with all the glamorous ladies and gents. Never been to LV, on my list of getaways sans kids.

  MASEML, hope you find your gift card for when you go to London. If your SO won&#8217;t go to Paris, can you do a day trip? I shop faster that way but no DH to help me carry all the shopping bags.  Although H will deliver your bags to your hotel but this won&#8217;t work if you&#8217;re there just for the day.  Have not heard of Judith and Charles. Will need to google that up. Love leather clothing too. Didn&#8217;t realize how many pieces I have until I was trying to purge my closet a few days ago. 

  Dharma, is the sterling CDC adjustable like the leather one? I didn&#8217;t pay attention when my SA put it on for me. Was distracted by how cool it looked. Plus it was a large size so was quite big on me.

  EB, I tried on a Tapis CSGM in peach/white a couple of weeks ago. It was very pretty but I'd be able to wear it only in the spring. I ended up passing it. I can see why you like this design very much. I'm hoping this FW2016 will be more fruitful for me. 

  Mindi, have you tried Guerlain&#8217;s Kiss Kiss Line&#8217;s primer. I saw it featured on Sephora.com so I'm curious as to how well it works. The reviews are quite good. 

  MrsJDS, you got so much accomplished on the home front. My wanting a wall closet created a domino effect. Now I have to move my dressing/computer desk to the window. Since my office turned into DD's bedroom, I have several piles of paper on the floor by my desk which now needs a new home. I think I&#8217;m going to convert my glass coffee table that&#8217;s been hanging around my bedroom into a storage-ish space. It has a bottom shelf that can fit several wicker baskets so I can put papers and stuff into them without looking too messy.  

   xiangxiang, your office sure sounds conservative.  Do you wear more creative clothes outside of work? How was your weekend? Hope you got a lot accomplished at your new home.

  MASEML and MrsO, what is the bracket? 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies and happy Monday!
> 
> Have a lot to catch up on here at the cafe and was too busy with Easter dinner to even pop in and say a quick hello. Am in a food coma today and officially on a strict air diet until I leave for the West Coast next week. I did okay with dinner portions until we had dessert ~ my downfall and overdosed on the carrot cake with cream cheese icing. My bad.
> 
> *MadamB*, loved seeing your Bleu de Prusse B. What a spectacular color, just gorgeous. Congrats on your new Gris T Jypsiere, another beauty to add to your collection. Glad that you enjoyed the show, it sounded like fun.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, where art thou? Usually you are the only other tPFer in the cafe at this hour. Hopefully, you are relaxing at your country home with your SO and getting a lot accomplished, too. I think that you have off today, right? When are you heading back to London?
> 
> 
> 
> *MrsO*. my apologies for not reading your post about your visit to H well enough last week. Yes, you did see an exotic wallet that you liked and a few other new items. Plus, I know exactly the leather overalls to which you refer. They were in the H RTW collection and were one of the first pieces on the runway. I, too, love them! Good luck with your negotiations this week, my fingers are crossed for you. Let us know how it goes.
> 
> *Capri*, good to see you here and a warm welcome back. How long will you be in London? Love that city and am totally envious of your trip. Maybe next year.
> 
> *dharma*, your fur babies pic is precious and they were all posing perfectly. Looks like everyone was having a good time. Too cute and your girls are so very elegant! Another great pic, thanks. Very special.
> 
> *kate*, how lucky for you to have a BFF that will purge your closets and your lemon meringue pie sounded delicious. Not a willing cook but I love baking and this is something that I will definitely attempt to make in the future. Thanks for the great idea! Am totally joining you on your diet this week.
> 
> *MASEML*, have never been to H Wall Street but I only hear positive comments about it. Some day, I will get there ~ my SA here at home keeps my wallet open and empty! Also, are you dieting today, too? Looks like we are all in the same proverbial boat, lol.
> 
> *FabF*, a 7-course meal and deep fried bananas for dessert? Sounds heavenly. Wowza, this cafe thread had a lot of food yesterday. Have you started to put your clothing in your new closet? I am absolutely thrilled for you and would love to see a pic of it ~ am totally OCD about organization.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, do you have off today or are you back in the office for the beginning of week 3? By now you must have a routine of sorts and are used to the new systems in place, right?
> 
> *etoile*, *biscuit* and *Mindi*, hello there!
> 
> Well, the only thing that I really hope to accomplish today is to keep my mouth firmly shut and the calories to the minimum. Seriously, have just a few errands to run and these can be accomplished tomorrow so I might sit tight today. One day this week I promised to go in to the office and will do this within the next few days ~ probably on Wednesday when my chatty housekeeper will be here.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Thanks, Vigee!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  I'm home early today and thought I could take advantage of being home early to pop into the cafe. I am a bit pooped: I was up at 530am to spin for an hour and then I decided it wasn't enough of a workout so I walked the 4.5km to my office (45 mins). I pass within metres of H on my way to work and calculated that I am a 20 min walk from H. Not a bad home-to-H distance LOL!  I might walk to work more often this spring before it gets too hot and humid but I have to be sure that I travel lightly. Today I carried my picotin which fits the bill perfectly. Will address everyone in a separate post.


----------



## Suncatcher

Everyone is in a food coma today!  So was I after a big Easter brunch and then Easter dinner at a Greek restaurant, both meals with family. I was so stuffed after dinner that I dragged DH for a 45 min walk at 830pm after he put DD to bed. So I get why everyone is eating air today!  

Dharma - your pics of your fur kids were so adorable!  I loved looking at them. 

Kate - is it easy to make lemon meringue pie?  It is one of my favourite pies when done well but I have never tried making it. The store versions can be so cloyingly sweet. 

Madam - your bleu de prusse B is so lovely. I think you said you enjoyed the dirty dancing show more than the movie. I must see the show then because I loved the movie (I have to admit). 

Vigee - I have what is called a "wahoo kicker" to which I attach my road bike after the back wheel is removed. I then have a training app which (through Bluetooth) calibrates my gears automatically to simulate training programs like hill training or speed work. The workout is killer. I have become addicted to it!


----------



## Suncatcher

Last post!

FabF - I find that if I wear my silver jewellery it doesn't tarnish at all. Is that still the same with Tiffany?  I am interested to see what you buy from T. I have never purchased for myself from T - only gifts for everyone else!  I also like the T modern collection. I tried on the log necklace but I thought that the quality was not as good as H. 

MASEML - I think Judith and Charles is Canadian?  I have seen the store but never stepped in. Will check it out. I phone ordered a dress from the J Crew store over the weekend. They will ship to me for free. This is better than buying online as where I live I can't return any online items to the store. By the fourth H are you referring to the one in Brookfield place?  I thought that one is just a parfumerie?

Xiang - how was your long weekend?  Any consensus about which purse to wear to the H event?

Hi Capri, EB, and every one else I have missed!  I hope you all had a wonderful day!


----------



## MASEML

Hello ladies! I'm exhausted from the day though I can't say anything eventful happened. In following MrsJDS' example, I am walking home tonight! Plus I'll walk past one of our shopping districts so that makes the time go by fast. 

*Vigee*, yes major diet today. We are on the same boat  How did you do today? I think I did well - avoided eating bad snacks and opted for an orange. SO already told me he's going for a bike ride after work, so I guess I'll go window shopping. I'm going to be good and save for a big haul in London/Germany. 

*MrsJDS*, good for you for all the exercise you do! I probably said this before but will say again as it is worth mentioning, you must be in great shape! I did a bar class yesterday at my yoga studio and couldn't keep up. It's basically a conditioning class; I thought I was fairly strong with endurance...very wrong. 

Anyway, walking past H - dangerous! Though does break up the walk so could make walking home more interesting!!

*FabF*, another favourite meal of mine. Dim Sum!!  I love the white long things with the shrimp inside and soup dumplings ((getting hungry)). How was it? There aren't good places to find Dim Sum here and I get scared away by the # of people in Chinatown - so many tourists and people. 

*Capri*, enjoy london!! My ears perked when I saw London. Enjoy the Bond St. opening party! 
I can't wait to see the new space - it was still closed for refurbishment when I was there earlier in the year. If you have time and are interested, the Alexander McQueen exhibit is showing and the V&A Museum. It was a great show when it debuted in NY so I'm happy to see it in London. It'll run through August I believe. I've reminded myself to go get entry tickets! 

Hello to all cafe ladies!!


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> Last post!
> 
> FabF - I find that if I wear my silver jewellery it doesn't tarnish at all. Is that still the same with Tiffany?  I am interested to see what you buy from T. I have never purchased for myself from T - only gifts for everyone else!  I also like the T modern collection. I tried on the log necklace but I thought that the quality was not as good as H.
> 
> MASEML - I think Judith and Charles is Canadian?  I have seen the store but never stepped in. Will check it out. I phone ordered a dress from the J Crew store over the weekend. They will ship to me for free. This is better than buying online as where I live I can't return any online items to the store. By the fourth H are you referring to the one in Brookfield place?  I thought that one is just a parfumerie?
> 
> Xiang - how was your long weekend?  Any consensus about which purse to wear to the H event?
> 
> Hi Capri, EB, and every one else I have missed!  I hope you all had a wonderful day!



MrsJDS, yes the Brookfield place! I thought it was just going to be fragrance but the sales guy at Omega (across the mall from the future H store said his friend (who works at H) said it would be more than scents, and he mentioned silks). I'm not sure, my SA at a different location said it was only going to be perfumes, but she said this a month ago. I don't know who is correct....

Ooh, what did you buy?


----------



## MASEML

*Vigee*, forgot to add this above - Speaking of shopping, you must visit the Wall St location when you come over next! Such a cute little store and super friendly. Completely understand how H keeps one's wallet open and empty, lol. Between H, airline tickets and Whole Foods....


----------



## Suncatcher

MASEML said:


> MrsJDS, yes the Brookfield place! I thought it was just going to be fragrance but the sales guy at Omega (across the mall from the future H store said his friend (who works at H) said it would be more than scents, and he mentioned silks). I'm not sure, my SA at a different location said it was only going to be perfumes, but she said this a month ago. I don't know who is correct....
> 
> Ooh, what did you buy?



I just bought a dress that I hope I can wear to work. When I took my fur in on Friday for storage at the high end department store in my city I did a quick buzz through the shoe department (where I ordered two pairs of aquazzura heels) and through a part of the designer floor (where I saw some to die for Sacai pieces but had no time to find sizes and try them on).  I don't like to shop when my family is home so I'm relegated to shopping online so j crew kind of fits the bill in a pinch. We don't have the breadth and ease of online shopping as you do unfortunately!


----------



## MASEML

Ladies, I took my first spy pic!! A black box kelly I think, maybe k28?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> *Vigee*, forgot to add this above - Speaking of shopping, you must visit the Wall St location when you come over next! Such a cute little store and super friendly. Completely understand how H keeps one's wallet open and empty, lol. *Between H, airline tickets and Whole Foods*....





MrsJDS said:


> I just bought a dress that I hope I can wear to work. When I took my fur in on Friday for storage at the high end department store in my city I did a quick buzz through the shoe department (*where I ordered two pairs of aquazzura heels*) and through a part of the designer floor (where I saw some to die for Sacai pieces but had no time to find sizes and try them on).  I don't like to shop when my family is home so I'm relegated to shopping online so j crew kind of fits the bill in a pinch. We don't have the breadth and ease of online shopping as you do unfortunately!





MASEML said:


> Ladies, *I took my first spy pic!! *A black box kelly I think, maybe k28?



Hi ladies, Good Morning Tuesday! 

Yesterday was the most beautiful day here ~ warm and sunny ~ really quite lovely Spring weather. I was truly thrilled and it amazes me how much the weather and my mood have a direct relationship.

*MASEML*, will visit it the H Wall Street store some day and your description reminds me of my local H here ~ quite cozy and friendly. Funny enough, I do all of my shopping online except H and Whole Foods. Love them both  

Have never had the quick reflexes to take a spy pic, good for you!

*Capri* and *MASEML*, saw the McQueen exhibit with my oldest DD at the Met in NYC. It was amazing!!! It is truly a must-see exhibit and well worth the time. Do buy the McQ coffee table book, it is a haunting memory of his best work and the exhibit.

*MrsJDS*, thanks for letting me know about your indoor cycling. I think that a spinning bike will be perfect for my needs. Now I simply must do some research. Also, found a new spinning class to try nearby and might have a go at it. Although, truly I would rather just do it at home and go that route. 

Also, aquazzura heels are so beautiful. Will you please post a pic of your new shoes?  Perfect eye candy for me. Just bought two new pairs of Oscar de la Renta heels and they are really comfortable. This seems to be my go-to shoe designer these days. Just received them back from the cobbler with very thin rubber soles for protection on them. 

*FabF*, regarding cleaning and protecting our gator CDCs, I did hear back from docride and she suggested using Fiebings and Saphir on them in that order. Another kind tPFer suggested just using the Saphir alone. This is my next H spa project this week. My ombrè CDC especially needs this now and is a priority. 

The T Atlas design is very pretty but I am with *MrsJDS* and do not like the quality and workmanship. Plus, it is not as under the radar as H, which I prefer.  

Okay, how did our diets go yesterday?  Happy to report that I fasted all day until about 8pm. At that point I had a very small portion of vegetables and called it quits. Didn't exercise ~ find it impossible to fast and exercise but am planning on getting back on schedule today. 

What is everyone up to today?

Hello to *kate, MadamB, dharma, MrsO, xiangxiang, etoile, biscuit and Mindi*.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ladies, how are you all doing? Happy Tuesday! Sunday and Monday we had two glorious sunny and warm days in the country side! We spent some time driving around sight-seeing. Saw a lot of lambs in the fields nearby. They were super cute and very curious! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies and happy Monday!
> 
> Have a lot to catch up on here at the cafe and was too busy with Easter dinner to even pop in and say a quick hello. Am in a food coma today and officially on a strict air diet until I leave for the West Coast next week. I did okay with dinner portions until we had dessert ~ my downfall and overdosed on the carrot cake with cream cheese icing. My bad.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, where art thou? Usually you are the only other tPFer in the cafe at this hour. Hopefully, you are relaxing at your country home with your SO and getting a lot accomplished, too. I think that you have off today, right? When are you heading back to London?
> 
> Well, the only thing that I really hope to accomplish today is to keep my mouth firmly shut and the calories to the minimum. Seriously, have just a few errands to run and these can be accomplished tomorrow so I might sit tight today. One day this week I promised to go in to the office and will do this within the next few days ~ probably on Wednesday when my chatty housekeeper will be here.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



*Vigee*, how's your food coma and post coma diet today? I rarely eat cake but when I do, I don't eat the icing which makes it slightly better. We got back to London last night. 



MrsOwen3 said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> It would seem that my complicated negotiations are done for the moment but the job will likely keep changing and I just have to roll with it. It does alleviate some of the stress I've been experiencing. Fortunately there's not a long lead time and this job will be done before I know it and I will have sorely earned my June vacation.
> 
> It was fun to read about everyone's weekend and I hope you all enjoyed yourselves.
> 
> I am rededicated to my strict diet after some stress induced set backs this past month and will not be buying any more clothes for a while. I think those leather overalls would be a fabulous reward for hitting my goal this Fall  they are definitely motivational!
> 
> Has anyone been following the FW Scarf thread? It seems that we're not going to be getting quite as much info this year and I'm sad. I love those threads especially for planning out a season of purchases and getting excited!



*MrsOwen*, glad to hear that your negotiations are done at least for now! I haven't looked at the FW scarf thread yet. It's that time already? Gosh times flies by!!! 



etoupebirkin said:


> Hi ladies!!! I hope everyone had a wonder Passover/Easter weekend. DH and I visited my MIL and SIL. Everyone was on their best behavior, so we had a nice time.
> 
> Sports wise I'm a happy girl as the caps clinched a playoff spot. It was funny Sat night after dinner we got back to the hotel and the game was on, so we had a drink and watched the end of the game. Was rooting hard for the team. DH thought it was cute. I'm OB my way to Opening Day too. It's a beautiful day here in DC -- in the 70s. I'll do a proper catch up later.



Hello *etoupebirkin*! Sounds like you had a relaxing weekend! 



Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, ladies! Just got back from dim sum. DDs and I have a day off and DH took some time off for lunch and we met up with family friends. I'm officially joining Vigee on air diet. I think I ate enough food for the whole week.
> 
> xiangxiang, your office sure sounds conservative.  Do you wear more creative clothes outside of work? How was your weekend? Hope you got a lot accomplished at your new home.
> 
> Hi to everyone else!



*Fabfashion*, I LOVE dim sum! Haven't had it for a while now I am suddenly very hungry! I don't wear much creative clothes outside work either, I am afraid. My casual days are normally nice T-shirt + smart jeans or cute tunic + skinny jeans. Or shift dress in light knit or shirt-dress. I used to be a lot more adventurous but when I looked back at some outfits I wore, I cringe at them!  



MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies!  I'm home early today and thought I could take advantage of being home early to pop into the cafe. I am a bit pooped: I was up at 530am to spin for an hour and then I decided it wasn't enough of a workout so I walked the 4.5km to my office (45 mins). I pass within metres of H on my way to work and calculated that I am a 20 min walk from H. Not a bad home-to-H distance LOL!  I might walk to work more often this spring before it gets too hot and humid but I have to be sure that I travel lightly. Today I carried my picotin which fits the bill perfectly. Will address everyone in a separate post.



*MrsJDS*, you must be super duper fit! You are now my official fitness role model! 20 mins walk from H sounds dangerous to me! LOL! Will take my K28 with me tomorrow evening for the party. 



MASEML said:


> Hello ladies! I'm exhausted from the day though I can't say anything eventful happened. In following MrsJDS' example, I am walking home tonight! Plus I'll walk past one of our shopping districts so that makes the time go by fast.
> 
> Anyway, walking past H - dangerous! Though does break up the walk so could make walking home more interesting!!
> 
> I can't wait to see the new space - it was still closed for refurbishment when I was there earlier in the year. If you have time and are interested, the Alexander McQueen exhibit is showing and the V&A Museum. It was a great show when it debuted in NY so I'm happy to see it in London. It'll run through August I believe. I've reminded myself to go get entry tickets!
> 
> Hello to all cafe ladies!!



*MASEML* the new store is very big and airy upstairs! I love the home section. I am looking forward to the party tomorrow! Yes the A McQ exhibition is the one I keep saying I must visit!


----------



## chicinthecity777

CapriTrotteur said:


> Happy Easter to all of my lovely Cafe friends.
> I have missed you all so much.
> Just quickly dipping in to say hi and hope all are well.
> It will probably take me another 3 months to catch up on all I have missed.
> It was beginning of January when I last visited!!
> 
> Excitedly getting ready for a few days in London.
> We have been invited to the opening of New Bond Street so very much looking forward to it.
> 
> Hope to catch up with you all soon.



*CapriTrotteur*, great to see you here again! Hope to find you at the party!


----------



## chicinthecity777

dharma said:


> MadameB, most definitely tis nobler to grisT. Divine!!!
> 
> Happy Sunday all!! And happy holidays to everyone celebrating! Today we are headed to our local gastro pub for Easter dinner with friends. A little unconventional but that's how we roll with our adopted city "family" of dear friends. Last night was The. Most. Amazing. Passover dinner, every bite an experience. The peeps were outnumbered by pets, which made it pretty funny. Surprisingly, there was no biting, growling, roughhousing or "accidents". The dogs were well behaved too  here's a pic of a few of the canine guests. My girls were not in this pic, they were trying to steal food





dharma said:


> Good evening everyone!  Glad that you enjoyed the photo, it was a silly night. The gang included, 2 bedlington terriers, 2 "morkies" ( the little guys, one is missing from the photo), one blind poodle, one scruffy mix, one large southern swamp hound and 2 whippets. My girls are so exhausted today they haven't even eaten.
> 
> 
> Kate, your menu sounds yummy! Hope you enjoyed your evening
> 
> MadameB, beautiful bags and bling, as usual! Happy to hear that you had a delightful time at both shows.
> 
> FabF,  you must be so excited that the closets are almost completed!! All this talk of Spring cleaning, purging and organizing are inspiring!
> 
> MrsJDS, it must feel great to get rid of so much stuff. I remember the "toy years". DD is thinking of selling some of her American Girls on E**y. It's hard to fathom how quickly this stage passes and how much stuff can accumulate. I get very sentimental which is not a good thing, we still have boxes of Barbie and little pets up in the attic and under her bed. Time to let go......
> 
> Exhausted girls at the party...



*dharma*, thank you for sharing the adorable photos of the fur babies! They are just so cute!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Thank you, *dharma*!   Your photos are beautiful, and your 'girls' are so elegant! No wonder they're pooped, with all the entertaining they did.  So cute that all the furry guests were so well mannered, and polite with each other!



Hi *etoile de mer*, good to hear from you! Hope you are keeping well! 



dharma said:


> MASEML, the new mall sounds exciting! Maybe the H store will have scarves and perfume? Is it closer to your place than Wall street or Madison? That would be so dangerous! Meant to say I love your skirt!
> 
> Xiangxiang, the taste and smell of the TF lipstick is lovely. I always think it's very vanilla. I have only been to London once, last summer and I've been scheming on how to live there ever since. I would imagine that an expat life is a little lonely though. Maybe DH and I could do it in retirement, just for a few months.





Fabfashion said:


> Happy Easter Sunday, everyone.  stopping by quickly. DH is starting his assembly now so have to keep my eyes on DDs who have been occupied by an indoor Easter egg hunt (too cold outside).  Having dinner with my BFF and her family this evening. We're doing Chinese.
> 
> Xiangxiang, TF lipsticks are highly addictive. Next time you're at Harrods try Armani too. Their colors are divine and their foundation is legendary.
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> Will stop by later when DDs nap.



*dharma*, *Fabfashion*, TF lipstick is highly addictive! I want another one already! This new found obsession is very bad for my wallet! 



katekluet said:


> MrsJDS, congrats on the big purge...always feels so good after, do you go back and admire the orderly closets and room? I always do that....my BFF visits yearly and ruthlessly purges my closet, that really helps. Many people have tried to hire her to do this for them but she only can be that honest with me
> MrsO, you are so busy with negotiations, projects, finishing your class, hiring new staff.....I am in awe of your energy.
> FabF, perfect storage solution and the frosted glass doors will make it look less bulky.
> XiangXiang, I always love to read what you are eating at all those good country restaurants.
> The lemon meringue pie is made, table set, dinner all organized....now I can relax and enjoy.....
> dharma, how did you get all your canine guests color coordinated? Only black and white dogs! What a cute gang.
> I read a really good book yesterday....All The Old Knives.....a spy puzzle which I don't usually read but involves lots of good character stuff and it is set where I live, which makes it fun. Recommend it!
> EB, hope you are relaxing now with lots of good leftovers after all your cooking.
> Maseml, lucky you with a new H store nearby!!



*kate*, thank for your kind words! When is your LV trip / TPF meet? 



Madam Bijoux said:


> She was afraid that these goofy birds would use her for target practice.  But Miss Heavenly Bleu (Heavenly to her friends:  35 Swift Bleu de Prusse) had the time of her life at the show.  Stella McCartney sweater.



*Madam Bijoux*, Miss Heavenly Bleu is gorgeous!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> Hello ladies, Happy Easter and continued Happy Passover to those who celebrate these occasions, and  Happy Sunday to everyone!
> 
> It's another beautiful sunny day in the books over here! Having my am coffee no then headed off to Pilates.
> 
> Oh, exciting news. Went to the new mall in town yesterday. Love it! Hermes is opening so I became giddy when I saw the orange with brown ribbon construction wall up in the place where H will be! I almost took a photo but SO told me if I wanted to look at Orange and brown, I should just look at my boxes. Interestingly, we walked into the Omega store and chatted with the SA there. The SA said his friend who works for H said the new store would be more than just home furnishings and scents. The reports from earlier in the year have published that it wouldn't be a full line so I don't know what the store will carry. Believe the store opens in June/July so we will know soon enough!
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, your love/hate relationship with London is probably very similar to our love/hate with New York. I did look at housing prices in London a few times as I enjoy looking at real estate (esp. what I/we can't afford). That's absolutely wonderful news about your property increase in a v short amount of time. Sounds like you  picked a great area to buy. My SO purchased his London flat 25 years ago and it's gone up in value by an incredible number too!
> 
> Ahh, you've become addicted to TF make up . Glad you love it!! And good to know for my own self - will pick up a lipstick next time. Definitely try the blush and eye powder (you said you wear that right?) whenever you can. I'm frightful to know how much Harrods charges for those pieces!
> 
> Hopefully you and DH can make a month long trip to London happen! I absolutely love the city - would move there in a heartbeat. Sigh, I can keep dreaming.....



*MASEML*, if your SO bought a flat in London 25 years ago then he is probably sitting on a small gold mine! Glad to hear that Harrods extended your reward until October! They are normally quite flexible and helpful! When do you plan your trip to London?


----------



## biscuit1

Vigee, the future is here- for indoor cycling. Have a look at Pelotoncycle.com . Stationary bicycle with wifi hookup. You can cycle live or on demand with indoor cycling coaches. 
You could pedal on third floor gym and not have to leave home.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

biscuit1 said:


> Vigee, the future is here- for indoor cycling. Have a look at Pelotoncycle.com . Stationary bicycle with wifi hookup. You can cycle live or on demand with indoor cycling coaches.
> You could pedal on third floor gym and not have to leave home.



*biscuit*, thanks so much, you are a sweetheart!!! Going to check this out NOW. 

Edit: It looks perfect for me!


----------



## MASEML

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone has a happy Tuesday. I ended up in 7th, so I dropped big time when Kentucky didn't make it to the finals BUT...I predicted the final score correctly!! . I'm very proud of my foresight except it doesn't count for anything as I didn't predict the correct teams to play in the finals. Someone asked about a March Madness bracket and I forgot to explain (sorry!). Hard to explain but it's a sheet of paper (or these days, managed electronically by ESPN.com or yahoo Sports) where before the tournament begins, people select who they think will win each and every game. So I chose Kentucky and Villanova to make it through to the finals. A visual will help, let me see if I can screen capture my bracket. 
Stay tuned! 

*mrsJDs*, I know, shopping is a little too convenient here. I online order almost everything I can. And sales are ridiculous here, I think most stores are running sales all the time. J.Crew definitely fits the bill for work wear when in a pinch andfit/sizing generally remain the same. 

Walking to the office today MrsJDS? I am! You've motivated me to do another walk to the office. Think it's going to rain in the pm, so I guess I'll be riding the subway home. 

*Vigee*, peloton!! I haven't tried it but I've walked by their store/studio. It sounds really cool. If you try it, let us know how it goes. 

Wasn't the McQueen exhibit amazing?! Gosh when I went, the line was 2+ hours (I went closing week). I'm happy that london is doing a timed entry so hopefully that avoids the long wait? 

Ooh yes, my spy pic. I haven't posted it yet as I feel slightly eerie taking a photo of a stranger without their knowledge. I'll try to crop it so to keep it as annoymous as possible. Yes, so she was right in front of me as I was walking home - I was so focused on her Saint Laurent bag (trying to conjure up possible purchases she could have made) that I didn't see her beautiful Kelly. Then I grabbed my iPhone....

*Xiangxiang*, I'll be in London in early July I think? SO has annual business meetings in London in early July. I'll make it for the summer sale season? Maybe I could sneak in a day trip to Paris....I mean, he'll be tied up in all day meetings and dinners at night so he's busy anyway. If you are free/around, we could meet up for tea? 

Oooh I can't wait to hear your report of the party...Wonder if they'll be special things for the event? and your outfit that you shared with us will be smashing! 

*MrsO*, congrats that the negotiations are over. What a long process, but yes June is around the corner for your well deserved holiday!


----------



## dharma

A quick drive by to say good morning everyone and have a great day! Will try to catch up later!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> *Xiangxiang*, I'll be in London in early July I think? SO has annual business meetings in London in early July. I'll make it for the summer sale season? Maybe I could sneak in a day trip to Paris....I mean, he'll be tied up in all day meetings and dinners at night so he's busy anyway. If you are free/around, we could meet up for tea?
> 
> Oooh I can't wait to hear your report of the party...Wonder if they'll be special things for the event? and your outfit that you shared with us will be smashing!



*MASEML*, early July would be fabulous! And hopefully weather behaves! And definitely drop me a line if you are coming! If I am around we should definitely meet up for tea! How exciting! The summer sale will start late June but will run until sometime in July.


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MASEML*, early July would be fabulous! And hopefully weather behaves! And definitely drop me a line if you are coming! If I am around we should definitely meet up for tea! How exciting! The summer sale will start late June but will run until sometime in July.



Excellent Xiangxiang! Once I've got my plans sorted and tickets booked, I'll let you know! Hopefully, our calendars line up.


----------



## katekluet

Hi Capri, have great travels...and hi also, Etoile....hope you are busy with good things.
MrsJDS a,lemon meringue pie is tricky to make and a fair amount  of work....I will confess that although I was trying to resume a good diet, I could not resist helping finish up the rest of the pie....re dedicating today, you all are such a good influence.i am going to try the full workout video.
I use KissKiss and it is very good.forget who asked about it....
Dharma, loved seeing your beautiful girls. Do they need a lot of exercise? I have never known a whippet in real life, what are their personalities?
XiangXiang and FabF, the meetup is weekend of April 24 and sounds like a good sized group... I am not glamorous and I don't know any of the others, so it will be quite an experience. They.....well, CHPFBeliever...have planned a great schedule of fun stuff. Will report in detail!


----------



## katekluet

Any recommendations on where to shop in Las Vegas? I have some free time after I arrive and it sounds like lots of good stores there but which shopping area to go to? Thanks for any info.


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> Any recommendations on where to shop in Las Vegas? I have some free time after I arrive and it sounds like lots of good stores there but which shopping area to go to? Thanks for any info.



*kate*, your trip to LV sounds so much fun!!! I miss LV! I personally really like the Fashion Show mall, which is opposite Encore. I can't wait to hear about the meet too! I think you will be visiting malls with Hermes so probably Encore, City Centre etc.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> Excellent Xiangxiang! Once I've got my plans sorted and tickets booked, I'll let you know! Hopefully, our calendars line up.



Great! It's a date!  and hopefully our calendars line up!


----------



## MASEML

katekluet said:


> Hi Capri, have great travels...and hi also, Etoile....hope you are busy with good things.
> MrsJDS a,lemon meringue pie is tricky to make and a fair amount  of work....I will confess that although I was trying to resume a good diet, I could not resist helping finish up the rest of the pie....re dedicating today, you all are such a good influence.i am going to try the full workout video.
> I use KissKiss and it is very good.forget who asked about it....
> Dharma, loved seeing your beautiful girls. Do they need a lot of exercise? I have never known a whippet in real life, what are their personalities?
> XiangXiang and FabF, the meetup is weekend of April 24 and sounds like a good sized group... I am not glamorous and I don't know any of the others, so it will be quite an experience. They.....well, CHPFBeliever...have planned a great schedule of fun stuff. Will report in detail!



Kate - I second Xiangxiang; visit the fashion show mall for shopping and encore. There's a Hermes inside Crystals - it's on the other side of the strip but good shopping (high end designer shops).


----------



## MASEML

Oh, will you have time to visit the outlets? Some good brands there too. It's about a 10 min drive from the strip.


----------



## katekluet

Thanks, XiangXiang and Maseml, I reallyappreciate it...no car, so the outlets are out...but with what time I have, the two you mentioned will be plenty.
They hope to make this an annual event, so maybe you all can join the group next year!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Tuesday, everyone! 

Day 3 of closet assembly. Poor DH, this should have taken 2-3 hours max but DDs wanted to help build mommy's closet. They even brought out their plastic hammers and screwdrivers. Hilarious. I even captured it on video. They were very meticulous and refused to let DH do anything while they napped, played, ate or bathed. It's mostly done, just the sliding doors left. DH's ordering me a few custom glass shelves for my H bags.  The downside of getting the narrower (16" deep) unit is that it doesn't come with a lot of interior organization choices. If we'd gotten the 23" deep one, we could order glass shelves, drawers with glass front, jewelry display drawesr, etc. I don't need most of these but would have been nice to have options. Fingers crossed it's all done today so I can begin to organize and can then turn my attention to tax filing. 

MrsJDS, you're so motivated! It's a beautiful day today for a walk. It's a nice way to get in some exercise.

MrsO, I forgot my Fitbit for a third time in the last week and I felt really bad that I didn't capture all my steps. When I was at Ikea I bet I walked at least 10K up and down. Not that it makes a difference but I felt a little cheated like I lost my Easter eggs. Lol. 

Kate, it was me asking about the Kiss Kiss primer. Thanks! Will check that out the next time I'm at Sephora.

Vigee, the indoor bike and the wifi that Biscuit mentioned sounds perfect for your exercise room. I was doing well last night eating only veggies but then broke down around 10 pm and ate a lot of honey roasted mac nuts. 

xiangxiang, I also like TF matte lipstick. I usually don't do matte, find it drying but when I was at NM the SA there showed me their new matte lipstick. I got the bright red Louboutin shade and it's long lasting and not drying at al. I'd definitely wear it to dinner. I bet you look wonderful at work and outside of work. I've become a lot less creative since started working in financial services and just never shook the habit. 

MASEML and xiangxiang, if calendars permit you ladies should meet for dimsum.  We had dim sum yesterday in this beautiful banquet hall called Shangri-la. It certainly lived up to its name. Even my DDs enjoyed themselves and they usually prefer pasta.

Hi Madam, biscuit, dharma, etoile, EB, Capri and everyone.  Have a great day!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS and Vigee, on the blue box jewelry front, I don't know if I'd buy their silver again. I only have 2 and their quality is just not the greatest. I have their white gold/platinum with diamond pieces and these are of much better quality and I'm much happier with these pieces. Prices of their diamond pieces are better than Hermes, Cartier, Bvlgari, VCA, etc. IMO. I got small pieces that are under the radar for work and they will make great pieces for my DDs one day. If I'm to get something there again, it may be an Atlas or T gold bangle. I've been eying the diamond Atlas one but haven't pulled the plug considering how infrequently I wear my Cartier love bracelet. But then these designs have hinge opening so nothing to be screwed on and off. Thank goodness I have daughters so at least I can say I'll gift them these rarely worn pieces one day, or at least that's what I've been telling DH.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hi, all!  Hope Monday is going well for everyone


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Tuesday, everyone!
> 
> Day 3 of closet assembly. Poor DH, this should have taken 2-3 hours max but DDs wanted to help build mommy's closet. They even brought out their plastic hammers and screwdrivers. Hilarious. I even captured it on video. They were very meticulous and refused to let DH do anything while they napped, played, ate or bathed. It's mostly done, just the sliding doors left. DH's ordering me a few custom glass shelves for my H bags.  The downside of getting the narrower (16" deep) unit is that it doesn't come with a lot of interior organization choices. If we'd gotten the 23" deep one, we could order glass shelves, drawers with glass front, jewelry display drawesr, etc. I don't need most of these but would have been nice to have options. Fingers crossed it's all done today so I can begin to organize and can then turn my attention to tax filing.
> 
> xiangxiang, I also like TF matte lipstick. I usually don't do matte, find it drying but when I was at NM the SA there showed me their new matte lipstick. I got the bright red Louboutin shade and it's long lasting and not drying at al. I'd definitely wear it to dinner. I bet you look wonderful at work and outside of work. I've become a lot less creative since started working in financial services and just never shook the habit.
> 
> MASEML and xiangxiang, if calendars permit you ladies should meet for dimsum.  We had dim sum yesterday in this beautiful banquet hall called Shangri-la. It certainly lived up to its name. Even my DDs enjoyed themselves and they usually prefer pasta.



Hi *Fabfashion*, your DDs are so sweet trying to help daddy to build mummy a closet! I can just visualise them using their plastic hammers and screwdrivers! Precious! Guess what, I was looking at TF lipsticks online again last night and I have already identified a few more to check out! Yikes! But I am going to be good and wait for the Harrods 10% off days in June if I were to buy any more. Dim sum sounds like a great idea! Your Shangri-la dim sum sounds fabulous! And I know a very good dim sum place in Mayfair will be perfect!



Fabfashion said:


> MrsJDS and Vigee, on the blue box jewelry front, I don't know if I'd buy their silver again. I only have 2 and their quality is just not the greatest. I have their white gold/platinum with diamond pieces and these are of much better quality and I'm much happier with these pieces. Prices of their diamond pieces are better than Hermes, Cartier, Bvlgari, VCA, etc. IMO. I got small pieces that are under the radar for work and they will make great pieces for my DDs one day. If I'm to get something there again, it may be an Atlas or T gold bangle. I've been eying the diamond Atlas one but haven't pulled the plug considering how infrequently I wear my Cartier love bracelet. But then these designs have hinge opening so nothing to be screwed on and off. Thank goodness I have daughters so at least I can say I'll gift them these rarely worn pieces one day, or at least that's what I've been telling DH.



Totally agree with Tiffany silver and but I do like their Atlas or T collection! Atlas bangle is more substantial because I feel the T bangle with diamonds is a bit dainty but maybe comfortable to wear because of it. I still can't decide whether to get the Hermes bangle or not because I am afraid I won't wear it much like you and your Love bangle.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi *xiangxiang*, how are you? Back-to-back meetings today or has your office quieted down a bit? 


Isn't tonight the official re-opening of the Bond Street store? Can't wait for your report back from the party!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi *xiangxiang*, how are you? Back-to-back meetings today or has your office quieted down a bit?
> 
> Isn't tonight the official re-opening of the Bond Street store? Can't wait for your report back from the party!



*Vigee*, how are you this morning? I have quite a few meetings today and no time for lunch or gym. Yes the party is tonight and I can't wait! Hope you have a good day!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, how are you this morning? I have quite a few meetings today and no time for lunch or gym. Yes the party is tonight and I can't wait! Hope you have a good day!



*xiangxiang*, woke up far too early this morning even by my standards, lol!!! Have to spend part of the morning running errands and must get to H by next Monday latest to pick up a few items that are on hold for me before I return to Los Angeles. Spring is definitely here and although a little cool and rainy this is better than the bitter cold, ice and snow of the winter past. 

Would love to see what you are wearing this evening, any chance of a pic if you are not running late? If not, I completely understand. In any event, I value your opinion of the newly refurbished Bond Street H store and hopefully you will share your thoughts.


----------



## MASEML

Happy hump day ladies! Attaching my March Madness bracket for the ladies who asked about a bracket. The green are correct picks and red are incorrect picks. Lots of red 

I know many of you work in conservative environments where creativity is limited, so my outfit today is for you! You'll never guess what I'm wearing to the office...paint splattered pants (purchased them with the splattering). As you can probably guess, my office isn't conservative in terms of clothing attire....I've paired it with a very oversized sweater. I feel the need to be cozy with what appears to be another rainy day ahead. 

*Vigee*, Oooh a visit to H. How exciting! How fun that you are headed back west! Maybe you'll find your shawl! Still crossing my fingers for you; added my toes now. 

*FabF*, your DDs are too adorbs. That's really sweet how they want to help build your closet. It's really too cute. Did you decide on the watch question? Is a medor around the corner (ahem Saturday trip to Bloor St.)? 


*Xiangxiang*, we could meet for dim sum instead, whichever you prefer! I spoke to SO last night and the hotel is in Mayfair so I'd be right there.  But, I'd travel anywhere - bringing my Will & Kate Oyster card. I happened to be in London right after their engagement pic was released and so TFL printed their photo on all Oyster cards. I love it!! 

Enjoy the party tonight! Full report, please  

*Kate*, when's the meet up in LV? It's in April of I recall...next week? So fun!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Happy hump day ladies! Attaching my March Madness bracket for the ladies who asked about a bracket. The green are correct picks and red are incorrect picks. Lots of red
> 
> I know many of you work in conservative environments where creativity is limited, so my outfit today is for you! You'll never guess what I'm wearing to the office...paint splattered pants (purchased them with the splattering). As you can probably guess, my office isn't conservative in terms of clothing attire....I've paired it with a very oversized sweater. I feel the need to be cozy with what appears to be another rainy day ahead.
> 
> *Vigee*, Oooh a visit to H. How exciting! How fun that you are headed back west! Maybe you'll find your shawl! Still crossing my fingers for you; added my toes now.
> 
> *FabF*, your DDs are too adorbs. That's really sweet how they want to help build your closet. It's really too cute. Did you decide on the watch question? Is a medor around the corner (ahem Saturday trip to Bloor St.)?
> 
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, we could meet for dim sum instead, whichever you prefer! I spoke to SO last night and the hotel is in Mayfair so I'd be right there.  But, I'd travel anywhere - bringing my Will & Kate Oyster card. I happened to be in London right after their engagement pic was released and so TFL printed their photo on all Oyster cards. I love it!!
> 
> Enjoy the party tonight! Full report, please
> 
> *Kate*, when's the meet up in LV? It's in April of I recall...next week? So fun!



*MASEML,* Can't believe how well you did in the March Madness bracket, congrats! Also, cannot comprehend how Kentucky and Wisconsin both LOST their respective games. I follow it but albeit randomly and rarely sit through an entire game even though I like basketball. Maybe next year!

The tPF meet-up is on April 25-26 in LV ~ I  was supposed to attend but my DDs reserved that weekend for us and there was a scheduling conflict. Hopefully, *kate* and *EB *will tell us all about the fun.

Love that you are wearing paint-splattered jeans and an oversized sweater to work today. It is definitely a rainy and cool day here, too and I could stay in my sweats all day long. It is simply that type of day. 

Have a great day at work and can't believe that it is already Wednesday.


----------



## Mindi B

Vigee, this weather is getting to me.  Three more days of this!  But the weekend looks promising. . . .


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Vigee, this weather is getting to me.  Three more days of this!  But the weekend looks promising. . . .




*Mindi*, Can you believe that on our first good Spring day on Monday, I was so desperate for the sun that I actually put on a bathing suit and sat outside for a few hours? 

It was delightful and not at all chilly but that soon changed for the worse.

YES. THIS. WEATHER. IS. MISERABLE.

Fingers crossed for the weekend!


----------



## biscuit1

I'm wearing a cashmere sweater, woodburning stove going - I am not complaining , it's over 40 degrees (41), no snow and no more ski pants !
Not great out but thrilled it's not worse.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - I fell asleep in bed last night at 830pm!  The 530am wakeup calls finally got to me. I can't too MASEML's cool outfit today but my company is supporting international pink day (to take a stand against bullying and discrimination). Well my wardrobe is mostly shades of black (ranges from mid tone black to black black black) so I had to dig high and low to find any pink in my closet. Finally remembered that my newest twilly is pink and red so lo and behold I am wearing a pink twilly around my neck. Our weather today is not as pleasant as Biscuit's - it is probably similar to Vigee's - so I'm glad I'm indoors. And no I didn't walk to work. It is grey, dreary, windy and damp. Yuck. MASEML - congrats on doing so well on March madness!  Vigee - I look forward to see what you pick up from H on Monday!  Xiang - I too look forward to a party report tomorrow!  FabF - enjoy your DDs' helping phase!  DS used to be like that. Now he is in the phase where I have to do everything for him!


----------



## biscuit1

I live north of Vigee and south of Mindi - pretty much a straight line.  I wouldn't call today pleasant but it's above freezing and at least with rain I will not have to shovel or plow. My only shoveling will be room service in barn later.
Forecast is for beautiful weekend - that will be fantastic.


----------



## katekluet

Maseml, lucky you! What fun to be able to dress so creatively at work. I always had to dress very conservatively at work but also not with anything that looked expensive....boring!
Today after workouts, making a double batch of a great sounding new recipe of lasagne so I can take some to a friend who had surgery...I read that you can make it without first boiling the pasta if the pasta  is fresh...this was confirmed by the man who makes the local fresh pasta, so it will be sooo much easier. Some homemade bread and a salad will complete things. 
XiangXiang, really looking forward to hearing about the event.
Biscuit, glad that things are finally warming up there...relatively speaking.
Vigee, please share what you bring home from the H store.
FabF , love the story of DDs  helping....they will be so proud of the result! I am all for girls learning to use tools....we women had the best time in jewelry class learning to use hammers, big torches, etc...very empowering!
MadameB, would love a mod pic with your new treasure


----------



## Madam Bijoux

katekluet said:


> Maseml, lucky you! What fun to be able to dress so creatively at work. I always had to dress very conservatively at work but also not with anything that looked expensive....boring!
> Today after workouts, making a double batch of a great sounding new recipe of lasagne so I can take some to a friend who had surgery...I read that you can make it without first boiling the pasta if the pasta  is fresh...this was confirmed by the man who makes the local fresh pasta, so it will be sooo much easier. Some homemade bread and a salad will complete things.
> XiangXiang, really looking forward to hearing about the event.
> Biscuit, glad that things are finally warming up there...relatively speaking.
> Vigee, please share what you bring home from the H store.
> FabF , love the story of DDs  helping....they will be so proud of the result! I am all for girls learning to use tools....we women had the best time in jewelry class learning to use hammers, big torches, etc...very empowering!
> MadameB, would love a mod pic with your new treasure


 
Hi, Katekluet  I haven't worn it yet, but here's a picture from H'S website:


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ladies, I sure will report back on the party! But for now here are some photos of Harry which was sent to me recently. Plus the lambs we saw over the weekend.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Wednesday, everyone! Weather is damp and chilly so I think I'll grab some spicy ramen noodle soup at lunch. Haven't had it since before my trip to Hawaii--can't wait!

Vigee, you sure got up early this morning. Can't wait to see what you'll pick up at H. I absolutely have nothing on my WL at this point. Will wait for FW2015 scarves. Which bags and accessories will you be bring to LA?

xiangxiang, I haven't tried on the T design in person yet only the Atlas. I thought the diamond Atlas can replace my love bracelet since it seems very easy to open and close and I may wear it more often. I was also looking at the gold Atlas bangle online last night. I only have 1-2 gold bracelets and thought I'd be nice to have something to stack with my GHW CDC or worn alone. Can't wait to hear about the reopening party. 

MrsJDS, a pink twilly is perfect with your black outfit! These past 2 days I've been wearing spring colors. Yesterday was cream top with cream and blue print cardi and today and soft orange top. Hate that I'm still wearing 3 season wool pants and a light wool coat. DH still hasn't switched out snow tires on our car yet, just in case. On your DS, I thought they become more independent and do things on their own as they grow up? Oh no! 

Biscuit, no more snow pants! Woohoo! When I was driving in this morning, there were a few snow flakes landing on my windshield but it's supposed to reach 60F this Friday. Fingers crossed.

MASEML, thanks for the bracket. Is there money prize that goes with it and do people buy tickets/pay entry fees to participate? I've never done any pool even the office ones. Your outfit sounds really cool. I can wear something like that on our casual Fridays but I don't own anything remotely that creative. 

Madam, that poncho is TDF! It's so pretty and looks so luxurious. Please post mod pic when you wear it. 

Hi dharma, EB, etoile, MrsO and everyone! Have a great day!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, I sure will report back on the party! But for now here are some photos of Harry which was sent to me recently. Plus the lambs we saw over the weekend.


thanks for the pics, xiangxiang. Harry looks so handsome and those lambs are too cute! I wonder if lambs are soft to the touch? I'm such a city girl. Lol.


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, I sure will report back on the party! But for now here are some photos of Harry which was sent to me recently. Plus the lambs we saw over the weekend.




I can't help but ask - who is this gorgeous retriever Harry? Is he your dog???  He looks so young, a puppy?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> thanks for the pics, xiangxiang. Harry looks so handsome and those lambs are too cute! I wonder if lambs are soft to the touch? I'm such a city girl. Lol.



*Fabfashion*, I have absolutely no idea how lamb feels! LOL! I was brought up in big cities. We tried to touch one of the lambs near the fence but mummy sheep was very wary about us so we didn't pursue it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> I can't help but ask - who is this gorgeous retriever Harry? Is he your dog???  He looks so young, a puppy?



*MASEML*, I wish Harry was my dog but no, he is SO's parents' dog. He just passed his 3rd birthday a few days ago.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, I sure will report back on the party! But for now here are some photos of Harry which was sent to me recently. Plus the lambs we saw over the weekend.



Harry looks so scrumptious, I just want to take a bite out of him!!! Too cute for words. 

Also, the lambs grazing in their pasture are post-card idyllic. 
On such a grey day, it's nice to see these happy pics. Thanks, *xiangxiang*. 

*FabF*, my trip to H is simply to pick up two bracelets, really nothing major. Will probably go on Monday, the day before I leave for LA. Haven't decided what to bring with me to LA yet. I usually bring a ginormous suitcase filled to the brim with clothing that is never worn. This trip I plan on bringing one large Longchamp duffle with a few Bs/Ks in it and a cabin-size suitcase that will probably be checked in curbside. 

That's as far as I have gotten, except that I have stuff piled high on the bed of my packing room, lol. Since I wear practically the same size as my eldest DD, I could easily show up without luggage and everything would be just fine. I am really in the mood to travel light this trip ~ like, no suitcases at all.

*MrsJDS*, hard to imagine you with a pink twilly tied around your neck, girlfriend! All for a worthy cause and it's great that you did wear something pink. 

*MadamB*, love your new H poncho, it's beautiful! Major congrats. 

*biscuit*, I am south of you but it still feels very cold and damp here. You are right, at least it isn't snowing.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Harry looks so scrumptious, I just want to take a bite out of him!!! Too cute for words.
> 
> Also, the lambs grazing in their pasture are post-card idyllic.
> On such a grey day, it's nice to see these happy pics. Thanks, *xiangxiang*.
> 
> *FabF*, my trip to H is simply to pick up two bracelets, really nothing major. Will probably go on Monday, the day before I leave for LA. Haven't decided what to bring with me to LA yet. I usually bring a ginormous suitcase filled to the brim with clothing that is never worn. This trip I plan on bringing one large Longchamp duffle with a few Bs/Ks in it and a cabin-size suitcase that will probably be checked in curbside.
> 
> That's as far as I have gotten, except that I have stuff piled high on the bed of my packing room, lol. Since I wear practically the same size as my eldest DD, I could easily show up without luggage and everything would be just fine. I am really in the mood to travel light this trip ~ like, no suitcases at all.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, hard to imagine you with a pink twilly tied around your neck, girlfriend! All for a worthy cause and it's great that you did wear something pink.
> 
> *MadamB*, love your new H poncho, it's beautiful! Major congrats.
> 
> *biscuit*, I am south of you but it still feels very cold and damp here. You are right, at least it isn't snowing.


Vigee, that will be fun to travel light and shop your DD's closet.  I hope you find your shawl while you're there. I just started to label my CSGM boxes on the weekend and will do the silks this weekend--no sophisticated system like yours, may be one day. Still not sure if I should keep all the orange boxes together or move the scarves/shawls to the new wall closet. I mentioned to DH that I may have him move the shelves up and down a few times to get things just right.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, that will be fun to travel light and shop your DD's closet.  I hope you find your shawl while you're there. I just started to label my CSGM boxes on the weekend and will do the silks this weekend--no sophisticated system like yours, may be one day. Still not sure if I should keep all the orange boxes together or move the scarves/shawls to the new wall closet. I mentioned to DH that I may have him move the shelves up and down a few times to get things just right.



*FabF*, my labeling system for my H 90cm and 140cm scarves/shawls isn't sophisticated at all ~ just a simple hand-written post-it removable tab on the corner of each orange box with the name and CW description. I put them all in four aligned eye-level cabinets for easy access and it works for me. I dare not take them out of their boxes, then I would be really disorganized. 

Maybe move your scarves/shawls to your new wall closet if you have the space?  Think that it will be great for you to have them there with your clothes. 

Have to REMEMBER to look for my Couvertures CSGM in LA, I had already forgotten about it!

Also, the more I think about it ~ I will bring only one carry on Lonchamps duffle with a couple Bs/Ks, swimsuits and an evening outfit or two. That's it. No checked baggage for me this time and my eldest DD has MOUNTAINS of clothes to borrow.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Harry looks so scrumptious, I just want to take a bite out of him!!! Too cute for words.
> 
> Also, the lambs grazing in their pasture are post-card idyllic.
> On such a grey day, it's nice to see these happy pics. Thanks, *xiangxiang*.



*Vigee*, so glad you like the photos! Too cute to just keep for myself. I am sorry to hear your weather has been cold and rainy. We are having a mini heatwave until Friday. So sending some sunshine and warmth your way!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*xiangxiang*, thanks!!! It's only 39 degrees F here, a little bit above freezing and so cloudy. 

Where are you sunshine? 

So glad that you at least are having a heatwave! A pleasant evening to go to your H event.


----------



## Mindi B

I'm not exactly a farm girl, but I have felt sheep and lambs, and they aren't really soft.  Their wool is, well, wool--springy, slightly oily, a bit wiry, not unlike a skein of wool thread would be. But they are cute.  Lambs don't walk or run, they hop and frolic!


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> I'm not exactly a farm girl, but I have felt sheep and lambs, and they aren't really soft.  Their wool is, well, wool--springy, slightly oily, a bit wiry, not unlike a skein of wool thread would be. But they are cute.  Lambs don't walk or run, they hop and frolic!


Thanks for the description, Mindi. That would be too cute--hopping and frolicking. I don't think I've seen lambs upclose before. I've seen mostly cows and horses on our drive to visit friends at their cottages. Last year, I took DDs to a mini-zoo and they have llamas. They're not soft at all and got a lot of straws stuck in their hair. They were so cute and friendly though. Should go again this year. I also just signed us up for a zoo membership. We have visiting pandas that will be so cute to see.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, my labeling system for my H 90cm and 140cm scarves/shawls isn't sophisticated at all ~ just a simple hand-written post-it removable tab on the corner of each orange box with the name and CW description. I put them all in four aligned eye-level cabinets for easy access and it works for me. I dare not take them out of their boxes, then I would be really disorganized.
> 
> Maybe move your scarves/shawls to your new wall closet if you have the space? Think that it will be great for you to have them there with your clothes.
> 
> Have to REMEMBER to look for my Couvertures CSGM in LA, I had already forgotten about it!
> 
> Also, the more I think about it ~ I will bring only one carry on Lonchamps duffle with a couple Bs/Ks, swimsuits and an evening outfit or two. That's it. No checked baggage for me this time and my eldest DD has MOUNTAINS of clothes to borrow.


 
Vigee, my labels are post it notes with the design name too. I only have a few scarves and shawls but it's easier if I can figure out what they are. I do that with my shoe boxes too. I'm also thinking that the scarves may work better in my new wall closet. If I see them, I'll wear them more often. I'm also adding a drawer and will place a glass shelf above it. I plan to put the CDCs and charms in there so I can see from the top and hopefully remember to wear/use them. Right now I'm debating if I should buy those acrylic cosmetic drawers (shown on the display thread) and use that somehow. 

I wish I can travel that light. I used to be able to when I traveled a lot for work. I even had a make up bag already packed so I could just throw it in my carryon. Those were the days when I used to fly to meetings almost weekly. Could never remember which city I was in when I first woke up in a hotel. Lol.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Wednesday, everyone! Weather is damp and chilly so I think I'll grab some spicy ramen noodle soup at lunch. Haven't had it since before my trip to Hawaii--can't wait!
> 
> Vigee, you sure got up early this morning. Can't wait to see what you'll pick up at H. I absolutely have nothing on my WL at this point. Will wait for FW2015 scarves. Which bags and accessories will you be bring to LA?
> 
> xiangxiang, I haven't tried on the T design in person yet only the Atlas. I thought the diamond Atlas can replace my love bracelet since it seems very easy to open and close and I may wear it more often. I was also looking at the gold Atlas bangle online last night. I only have 1-2 gold bracelets and thought I'd be nice to have something to stack with my GHW CDC or worn alone. Can't wait to hear about the reopening party.
> 
> MrsJDS, a pink twilly is perfect with your black outfit! These past 2 days I've been wearing spring colors. Yesterday was cream top with cream and blue print cardi and today and soft orange top. Hate that I'm still wearing 3 season wool pants and a light wool coat. DH still hasn't switched out snow tires on our car yet, just in case. On your DS, I thought they become more independent and do things on their own as they grow up? Oh no!
> 
> Biscuit, no more snow pants! Woohoo! When I was driving in this morning, there were a few snow flakes landing on my windshield but it's supposed to reach 60F this Friday. Fingers crossed.
> 
> MASEML, thanks for the bracket. Is there money prize that goes with it and do people buy tickets/pay entry fees to participate? I've never done any pool even the office ones. Your outfit sounds really cool. I can wear something like that on our casual Fridays but I don't own anything remotely that creative.
> 
> Madam, that poncho is TDF! It's so pretty and looks so luxurious. Please post mod pic when you wear it.
> 
> Hi dharma, EB, etoile, MrsO and everyone! Have a great day!


 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> Harry looks so scrumptious, I just want to take a bite out of him!!! Too cute for words.
> 
> Also, the lambs grazing in their pasture are post-card idyllic.
> On such a grey day, it's nice to see these happy pics. Thanks, *xiangxiang*.
> 
> *FabF*, my trip to H is simply to pick up two bracelets, really nothing major. Will probably go on Monday, the day before I leave for LA. Haven't decided what to bring with me to LA yet. I usually bring a ginormous suitcase filled to the brim with clothing that is never worn. This trip I plan on bringing one large Longchamp duffle with a few Bs/Ks in it and a cabin-size suitcase that will probably be checked in curbside.
> 
> That's as far as I have gotten, except that I have stuff piled high on the bed of my packing room, lol. Since I wear practically the same size as my eldest DD, I could easily show up without luggage and everything would be just fine. I am really in the mood to travel light this trip ~ like, no suitcases at all.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, hard to imagine you with a pink twilly tied around your neck, girlfriend! All for a worthy cause and it's great that you did wear something pink.
> 
> *MadamB*, love your new H poncho, it's beautiful! Major congrats.
> 
> *biscuit*, I am south of you but it still feels very cold and damp here. You are right, at least it isn't snowing.


 
Thanks, Fabfaashion and Vigee!


----------



## Suncatcher

Madam - I love your poncho. It looks lovely. I hope you will be able to wear it often!

FabF - I keep all my boxes in one location and I pack them in (instead of trying to do an artful display). With my scarves I have purchased travel pochettes from MaiTai and I store them in there.  I don't see them because they are tucked away but I find at least they stay organized in one place.


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML,* Can't believe how well you did in the March Madness bracket, congrats! Also, cannot comprehend how Kentucky and Wisconsin both LOST their respective games. I follow it but albeit randomly and rarely sit through an entire game even though I like basketball. Maybe next year!
> 
> The tPF meet-up is on April 25-26 in LV ~ I  was supposed to attend but my DDs reserved that weekend for us and there was a scheduling conflict. Hopefully, *kate* and *EB *will tell us all about the fun.
> 
> Love that you are wearing paint-splattered jeans and an oversized sweater to work today. It is definitely a rainy and cool day here, too and I could stay in my sweats all day long. It is simply that type of day.
> 
> Have a great day at work and can't believe that it is already Wednesday.



Thanks *Vigee*! I don't really know anything about college or pro basketball so I'm happy I didn't come in last place (that was the goal, don't come in last!). I agree, cannot believe Ky or Wisconsin lost...I think there was a bad call, which might have caused a turn of events? 

It was a good day (despite the horrible and very cold weather). How was your day? Did you stay indoors where it was warm? 

Speaking of a labeling system, I'm thinking of taping the hang tag (that comes with the scarf) on the side of the box as my label. What do you think? Or maybe taping a photo of the scarf on the lid of the box.



MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - I fell asleep in bed last night at 830pm!  The 530am wakeup calls finally got to me. I can't too MASEML's cool outfit today but my company is supporting international pink day (to take a stand against bullying and discrimination). Well my wardrobe is mostly shades of black (ranges from mid tone black to black black black) so I had to dig high and low to find any pink in my closet. Finally remembered that my newest twilly is pink and red so lo and behold I am wearing a pink twilly around my neck. Our weather today is not as pleasant as Biscuit's - it is probably similar to Vigee's - so I'm glad I'm indoors. And no I didn't walk to work. It is grey, dreary, windy and damp. Yuck. MASEML - congrats on doing so well on March madness!  Vigee - I look forward to see what you pick up from H on Monday!  Xiang - I too look forward to a party report tomorrow!  FabF - enjoy your DDs' helping phase!  DS used to be like that. Now he is in the phase where I have to do everything for him!



*MrsJDS*, That's really great that your company is supporting bullying and discrimination. If I had known it was international pink day, I would've worn something pink. Hmm...though, Im not sure I have anything pink. Oh wait, I wore hot pink pumps today, so I did support the cause  




katekluet said:


> Maseml, lucky you! What fun to be able to dress so creatively at work. I always had to dress very conservatively at work but also not with anything that looked expensive....boring!
> Today after workouts, making a double batch of a great sounding new recipe of lasagne so I can take some to a friend who had surgery...I read that you can make it without first boiling the pasta if the pasta  is fresh...this was confirmed by the man who makes the local fresh pasta, so it will be sooo much easier. Some homemade bread and a salad will complete things.



*Kate,* Omg yum. Lasagna. Your friend will surely appreciate such a kind gesture. It's really sweet and thoughtful. 

It is nice to be able to dress creatively! I now have two sets of closets - clothes from my prior days and clothes for now. 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MASEML*, I wish Harry was my dog but no, he is SO's parents' dog. He just passed his 3rd birthday a few days ago.



*Xiangxiang, * Omg, he's adorbs. I had to stop working earlier in the day to stare at him. He's too cute. I'm trying to convince SO that we need a puppy. He's not buying it. . Must be so fun to go visit your SO's parents! 

How did the party go?! 

*FabF*, oh yes, the office pool. It's winner takes all. So the winner in my pool won $100 (our entry fee was $5) - so means I came 7th out of 20 people. Not too shabby! I have a friend whose pool is $1000/per bracket. I can only imagine how much the winner got! That high of an entry fee though is too rich for my blood (she's at a PE fund). I don't think she participated...she's the head of HR there so it would set a bad example (office gambling isn't permitted). 

Hello to Mindi, Biscuit, dharma and MadamB, and everyone else I missed!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsJDS said:


> Madam - I love your poncho. It looks lovely. I hope you will be able to wear it often!
> 
> FabF - I keep all my boxes in one location and I pack them in (instead of trying to do an artful display). With my scarves I have purchased travel pochettes from MaiTai and I store them in there.  I don't see them because they are tucked away but I find at least they stay organized in one place.



Thank you, MrsJDS
Hope everyone had a great day.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Good morning, ladies and happy Thursday!

*MrsJDS*, followed your lead and fell asleep at 8:30pm last night. Delightful night's sleep, Coco and I are wide awake now and ready to start our day. Must get back into my exercise routine this afternoon, the Easter holiday threw me off of my schedule. Miss one day and it takes initiative and discipline to get me started again. 

Your scarf organization system sounds great and with easy access too. Do you love Maitai's sachets? Just ordered two shawl rings from her and I am am excited to receive them. 

How is work going?

*FabF*, has DH and DDs finished putting together your new closet? You must be so excited and ready to move your clothing and accessories in to it. Let us know how it is going. 

*MASEML*, your office pool sounds fun  Congrats on being one of the top ten ranked. Next year I must follow March Madness more closely because I love sports. Yes, yesterday I was mostly homebound. Just too cold and rainy to be outside! 

*xiangxiang*, how was the H Bond Street re-opening event last night? What did you see on display? Was there a huge crush of people? My bet is that it was amazing and you had a great time. 

*kate*, your lasagna without having to cook the noodles first sounds like my type of recipe. Will you please PM it to me? I actually cook dinners for my DDs in LA and this recipe sounds easy enough for me. My repertoire of recipes is very, very limited, it would be great to add a few new ones before I leave. 

Also, my diet is not working. I am officially changing it to all protein for the next few days. So easy to gain weight and yet so difficult to lose it! 

Hi to everyone!


----------



## dharma

Morning all! Another quick stop, hope everyone is well! I've had time to peek on and read now and then but can't really post at work this week. Been working very late too. Trying not to let the miserable weather get to me and looking forward to some sun this weekend
I'm sorry if I forget to answer anyone, I'll try to keep up in a few posts!

Xiangxiang, the pup is too cute!!! I love goldens and labs but never owned one. My cousins raise them to be service dogs, they are so smart. Can't wait to hear about the Bond Street party, hope you saw many beautiful bags in attendance and maybe met a few TPFers! It's great that you have a 10% off sale to look forward to for TF lipsticks. Department stores don't have sales on cosmetics in the states. They used to be included in some friends and family events years ago but not anymore. If anyone on the board has different info, please let me know!!! Sephora has a once yearly 20 % sale which is amazing but they don't carry TF or some of my other products. 

Vigee, it's so hard to begin excercise even when you let off for just a few days. If I don't do it do a day or two it can easily lead to three, then four......how are you enjoying home workouts? I'll bet you can't wait to see your DD's, and how lovely that they love having you. I hope for that one day when my daughter is older. So far, so good you are going to love Physique at their studio, please make it a point to get there! It really helps the home workouts as well!

MASEMEL, I do not have the head for brackets congrats on getting such a high ranking! I remember when in school and our team made it to the final four, I was driving past a frat house and the whole fraternity ran outside naked to celebrate and streaked around my car! I didn't know what was happening because I didn't follow the sports even at my own school. So clueless!! My furry girls are around 9-10, they are rescues from the SPCA so we are not exactly sure. 

To be continued.........( so afraid of losing posts!)


----------



## dharma

Kate, yummy! That is how I have made my lasagna for years, fresh pasta and no boiling. It s delicious and easy. I'm sure your friend appreciated the meal so much! Are you packed for LV yet? I would be a mess packing for this, deciding on the bag would be the hardest! You will love the shopping wherever you end up! You asked about my girls...whippets are very lovable yet aloof with others. They have an on switch and an off, they need a very long walk or a nice run per day but then the rest of the day they lay around looking for soft places to cuddle. Not a good pet if you don't like animals on your furniture! Or under your covers with you! They are very attached to their people and do not do well alone or left for hours. My DH is pretty home bound so it works for us. Mine LOVE food so you have to be careful because they steal! But I think that has more to do with the fact that they were neglected underfed rescues than the breed. And one more thing...they are as dumb as they are elegant  but I adore them!!!!


----------



## MASEML

Good morning ladies!  I was looking at a fashion blog this morning and was inspired to wear my navy leather leggings to the office today. Which begs this question, should I get a black pair of leather leggings or is one really enough? I wear my navy ones (I almost wanted to write old navy ones, ha ha ) maybe 2-3x a year, at best. Hmm.... Plus side, the black leather leggings are on sale but I'm also thinking of getting another silk scarf, or better yet, treats when I'm in London or Canada where our $ go a little farther now.

Also, wondering how much use I'll have with leather leggings since it's starting to get warmer?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hello everyone! It's another sunny day here so I can't complain even though I didn't have enough sleep last night (got home very late) and having a mild hangover. So the party well, it was great the 2nd part! Guests were gathered at the store to begin with and it was way way too crowded IMO. SO and I looked around at the store (SO's first visit to the new store) and we couldn't get away from people! Many are obviously NOT Hermes clients (they didn't wear anything Hermes etc, I suspect friends and family and press / PR related people). At about 7.30pm, we were asked to board* Hermes buses* to be transported to the Saatchi Gallery! They were old London route master buses and with signs saying Hermes Wonderland as the destination! But because it was so busy, SO and I got separated during the process and were on different buses! Then I bumped into a lovely TPF-er on the bus! 

The Wonderland exhibition was fantastic! I probably will go again. And then we were gathered in two huge rooms. There was a live Jazz band. There were stalls serving oyster, lobster, ham, cheese and more drinks and canapés served by "out of work" actors (I think that's who the servers were, just like previous H events, as they were all very very good looking).  

I saw Kellys, Jiges, Egee, Constance, croc Birkins and more croc Birkins. One grey Himalayan B30. Vintage pieces that I can't name. Minor celebrities from "Made in Chelsea" reality TV show. 

I didn't take too many photos as I was really struggling with drink, food and more food! but I do have some and will post later today. 



dharma said:


> Morning all! Another quick stop, hope everyone is well! I've had time to peek on and read now and then but can't really post at work this week. Been working very late too. Trying not to let the miserable weather get to me and looking forward to some sun this weekend
> I'm sorry if I forget to answer anyone, I'll try to keep up in a few posts!
> 
> Xiangxiang, the pup is too cute!!! I love goldens and labs but never owned one. My cousins raise them to be service dogs, they are so smart. Can't wait to hear about the Bond Street party, hope you saw many beautiful bags in attendance and maybe met a few TPFers! It's great that you have a 10% off sale to look forward to for TF lipsticks. Department stores don't have sales on cosmetics in the states. They used to be included in some friends and family events years ago but not anymore. If anyone on the board has different info, please let me know!!! Sephora has a once yearly 20 % sale which is amazing but they don't carry TF or some of my other products.



*dharma*, Harry is a cutie! You can't say "no" to that face! They are very intelligent and adore human interaction. As for 10% off days, I am hoping TF participates! I am not sure yet because some brands don't participate. 



MASEML said:


> *Xiangxiang, * Omg, he's adorbs. I had to stop working earlier in the day to stare at him. He's too cute. I'm trying to convince SO that we need a puppy. He's not buying it. . Must be so fun to go visit your SO's parents!
> 
> How did the party go?!



*MASEML*, puppy is adorable but it's a lot of responsibility too! My SO's parents are retired so they can spend a lot of time looking after Harry. He is one very happy dog!


----------



## MSO13

Morning everyone!

Sorry I haven't been able to post, I'm having a super busy week but getting to relax for 20min this morning. 

*Xiangxiang*, so fun to hear about the NBS opening. I do not love crowds but I hope you were able to have fun with SO. I saw some pics in other threads, the buses looked great. It makes me excited as my boutique will be moving to a large new space in the same mall in the next year or so and I know they're already planning the celebration. 

*Madam B,* I love the shantung poncho. Such a cool piece to add to your collection, will you wear it to the theater sometime this Spring? 

*Fab,* hope your closets are coming along and you'll get to start putting things away soon. I love organizing my clothes like a store, and DH thinks it's so funny how I have everything lined up but it does make it easy to get dressed. I love that your DDs wanted to help with their tools. That was so cute to read!

*Maseml,* sounds like you get to wear some fun stuff to work. I say go for it with the leather leggings if they're on sale, you can always wear them in the Fall. I think they're a new classic look and something to have forever. Just my two cents.

*Vigee*, are you getting excited for LA? When will you go to H? I'm with you and Mindi on this weather, what a yucky couple of days. The weekend is supposed to be nice I think!

*MrsJDS*, hope you're settling in to the new routine! I think a twilly can look very chic, I wear one for certain work occasions as part of a uniform which makes it so easy to get dressed. 

*Dharma*, I'm right there with you on the busy week. Its interesting to learn about your Whippets, I don't know much about dogs. 

*Hi Mindi, Kate, Biscuit and everyone!*

I must wrap up my final class project today and I have a project to deliver tomorrow so that I can thoroughly enjoy my weekend. I'm normally a procrastinator but I need a rest as I have several weekends full of work coming up. I think DH and I are going to check in to a nice hotel for the night Saturday and have dinner and then Sunday brunch downtown. My diet is going well which is a plus, down a few pounds this week which is great!

I'll keep reading but may not get to post again till the weekend!


----------



## dharma

MASEML said:


> Good morning ladies!  I was looking at a fashion blog this morning and was inspired to wear my navy leather leggings to the office today. Which begs this question, should I get a black pair of leather leggings or is one really enough? I wear my navy ones (I almost wanted to write old navy ones, ha ha ) maybe 2-3x a year, at best. Hmm.... Plus side, the black leather leggings are on sale but I'm also thinking of getting another silk scarf, or better yet, treats when I'm in London or Canada where our $ go a little farther now.
> 
> Also, wondering how much use I'll have with leather leggings since it's starting to get warmer?



If you think you would wear them, now is probably a great time to buy on sale since the season is ending. I wear black leather leggings about 3x a week! I love them! I have a few pairs, all black with different finishes. If you only wear them a few times a year, one is probably enough but black may be more useful than the navy depending on your wardrobe. My job is pretty open to all style choices, which I love. I can't imagine dressing in a corporate environment! You are lucky to have style freedom


----------



## katekluet

FabF, I used the hydrating mask last night and I am amazed! I really could see the difference....love it. Have you used any of their other products? 
My college roomie always has various animals, she has a llama that she puts Christmas lights on and they visit nursing homes! Also has alpacas and has their fiber spun to knit.
XiangXiang, really enjoyed hearing about the party...what fun to see all the bags and stylish people plus a great exhibit and good food. And I always love seeing sweet Harry.
Vigee, will pm you about the lasagne. It was outstanding! 
Dharma, wish I had known about the fresh pasta years ago...so much easier. 
MrsO ! Great that your big project is almost complete. Your June vacay will be well deserved.
dharma, I enjoyed hearing about whippets. They are so elegant. 
Vigee, have you narrowed down your packing? I love the Maitai shawl rings, they work really well. 
I haven't decided just what to take to LV, it is hot there and my wardrobe doesn't have many items for that kind of weather. My gold kelly will go for sure. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Thursday, ladies! 

Am getting my hair done and it's long overdue. Chopping off at least 4 inches but my hair grows fast. Closet is almost ready. Still waiting for the glass shelves and last night I ordered some organizers for drawers and some baskets. I'm almost itching to get DH to redo my closet-closet but he really needs to start work on DDs playroom in the basement which has been delayed for over a year. Once he's out cycling full blown, it won't be until the fall before he can focus on any home projects. He's such a perfectionist and won't let me hire someone. Fingers crossed he'll get started next weekend. 

Xiangxiang, the exhibit sounds awesome. I don't think there's any reno planned for our store here. Would love to experience H party IRL. We don't have a 10% off at the department store here but about twice a year Holt's (similar to NM) has a promotion where when you buy cosmetics you get 10% back on a gift card. I just ordered my holy grail Cle de Peau concealer last week. Wish I'd known it was coming or I'd have waited to make TF purchases here instead. 

Kate, so glad you like the mask. I haven't tried their other products but am going to Sephora tomorrow and will check it out. I'm returning a Kevin Aucoin concealer that's a total bust. Didn't live up to its hype whatsoever. On the other hand, tried a sample of MUFF full coverage concealer and loved it. Waiting for the VIB 20% off--I think it's coming up next month or so. Could you please PM me the recipe too. I don't cook a lot but when I do it's usually a one dish kind of thing. How's your friend doing? You're such a sweet friend. 

Vigee, you must be so excited to see your DDs next week. What do you have planned for when you're there?

MrsO, last class already? Time flies! A little getaway weekend in town sounds fabulous. Have a wonderful time!

MrsJDS, don't suppose you're walking to work today. It's so rainy and cold--I'm so ready for spring!

MASEML, if you think you'll wear the leggings this fall then get them. Plus you say the navy is getting older. I think you'll get lots of wear out of black. This is coming from someone who'll buy pants in 3 different colors if I like the fit as well as for spares. I'm currently liking JBrand waxed black skinnies and I just bought 2 more (slightly different styles) as back ups. 

Dharma, your furkids are too cute. I know someone with rescue greyhounds and they sound similar to whippets in that they like to run/walk and then sleep the rest of the day. Don't know how smart they are though. Although your comment about how yours look good but not too smart got me thinking about some dumb jokes (only in my head) that made me chuckle. 

Biscuit, how are your horses and furkids doing. Are they getting to go out more now that snowgeddon and arctic freeze are over?

Wasn't someone else from the cafe going to the Bond St reopening?

Saw on H.com that you can get embroidery service on some scarves for the upcoming Mother's Day. Anyone knows if this is something that's regularly offered at the boutique? I didn't see any that I particularly like but would love to be able to get a monogram scarf.  Vigee, do you think any of the scarves will work with BI? I love your blue PP. 

Hi Madam, EB, Etoile and everyone. Have a great day!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been able to post, I'm having a super busy week but getting to relax for 20min this morning.
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, so fun to hear about the NBS opening. I do not love crowds but I hope you were able to have fun with SO. I saw some pics in other threads, the buses looked great. It makes me excited as my boutique will be moving to a large new space in the same mall in the next year or so and I know they're already planning the celebration.
> 
> *Madam B,* I love the shantung poncho. Such a cool piece to add to your collection, will you wear it to the theater sometime this Spring?
> 
> *Fab,* hope your closets are coming along and you'll get to start putting things away soon. I love organizing my clothes like a store, and DH thinks it's so funny how I have everything lined up but it does make it easy to get dressed. I love that your DDs wanted to help with their tools. That was so cute to read!
> 
> *Maseml,* sounds like you get to wear some fun stuff to work. I say go for it with the leather leggings if they're on sale, you can always wear them in the Fall. I think they're a new classic look and something to have forever. Just my two cents.
> 
> *Vigee*, are you getting excited for LA? When will you go to H? I'm with you and Mindi on this weather, what a yucky couple of days. The weekend is supposed to be nice I think!
> 
> *MrsJDS*, hope you're settling in to the new routine! I think a twilly can look very chic, I wear one for certain work occasions as part of a uniform which makes it so easy to get dressed.
> 
> *Dharma*, I'm right there with you on the busy week. Its interesting to learn about your Whippets, I don't know much about dogs.
> 
> *Hi Mindi, Kate, Biscuit and everyone!*
> 
> I must wrap up my final class project today and I have a project to deliver tomorrow so that I can thoroughly enjoy my weekend. I'm normally a procrastinator but I need a rest as I have several weekends full of work coming up. I think DH and I are going to check in to a nice hotel for the night Saturday and have dinner and then Sunday brunch downtown. My diet is going well which is a plus, down a few pounds this week which is great!
> 
> I'll keep reading but may not get to post again till the weekend!


 Hi, Mrs. Owen3!!  I have a trip to the Phillips Gallery in Washington DC planned for next month. I hope to wear it then, as well as to the opera at the end of this month.

Happy Thursday everone!


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Mrs. Owen3!!  I have a trip to the Phillips Gallery in Washington DC planned for next month. I hope to wear it then, as well as to the opera at the end of this month.
> 
> Happy Thursday everone!


Hi Madam, which one of your gorgeous bags are you planning to pair with your poncho?


----------



## Fabfashion

Dear fashionable and very organized cafe friends, I need your organization advice. Where and how do you normally store your boots? I usually keep them in their box and store them on the top shelf of my little closet. It's fine when I don't need them in the summer but then it's a pain to bring them in/out during the fall/winter months. I'm thinking of leaving a space at the bottom of my new wall closet to store about 6-8 pairs during the winter months so I can have easy access. These are my indoor boots that I wear at the office and I do keep some ankle boots at my office as well. My outdoor boots are stored in the front hall closet during the winter. I think I have about 25-30 pairs of boots (ankle boots to tall ones). Your thoughts are most appreciated!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Good morning ladies!  I was looking at a fashion blog this morning and was inspired to wear my navy leather leggings to the office today. Which begs this question, should I get a black pair of leather leggings or is one really enough? I wear my navy ones (I almost wanted to write old navy ones, ha ha ) maybe 2-3x a year, at best. Hmm.... Plus side, the black leather leggings are on sale but I'm also thinking of getting another silk scarf, or better yet, treats when I'm in London or Canada where our $ go a little farther now.
> 
> Also, wondering how much use I'll have with leather leggings since it's starting to get warmer?





Fabfashion said:


> Dear fashionable and very organized cafe friends, I need your organization advice. Where and how do you normally store your boots? I usually keep them in their box and store them on the top shelf of my little closet. It's fine when I don't need them in the summer but then it's a pain to bring them in/out during the fall/winter months. I'm thinking of leaving a space at the bottom of my new wall closet to store about 6-8 pairs during the winter months so I can have easy access. These are my indoor boots that I wear at the office and I do keep some ankle boots at my office as well. My outdoor boots are stored in the front hall closet during the winter. I think I have about 25-30 pairs of boots (ankle boots to tall ones). Your thoughts are most appreciated!



Just a quick hello! Wowza, this day has gone by so quickly!

*kate*, thanks for the PM about the lasagna recipe and it is now bookmarked for the future. Not sure that I am up to the task and giving you major points for making that recipe. I am totally impressed with your culinary skills! 

*MASEML*, guess that I am going to be the only one here at the cafe that would wait on the black leather leggings. Not saying don't ever get them, just not right now. You have a couple of great trips planned and I would wait and spend the funds on something special while away. Also, you probably will not wear the new leggings for another six months at least. Having said that, I must add a disclaimer ~ I have at least 3 pairs of black coated jeans and some that have only been worn once, so I am biased towards waiting. My tendency when I buy is thinking that I will use the item SO MUCH when in reality that is just not true. Let us know what you decide to do.

*FabF*, yes, I would leave a shelf or two at the bottom of your new closet for your boots. My boots are all stored that way in one of my closets and it makes life so easy. Also, must go to Sephora and buy that Boscia mask but will wait until it is 20% off in a week. Thanks for recommending it!

*MrsO*, can't believe that your class is ending because it seems like it just started yesterday. Great idea to finish your final project early and go away with DH for a night this weekend. That will be wonderful. My plan with H is to run over to the store on Monday morning and make it a very quick 10-minute visit. I leave on Tuesday early morning and am going to wait and pack at the last minute since I only want to bring one carry-on bag. So, Monday afternoon is set aside for packing and tying up loose ends here.

*dharma*, love that you can wear black leather leggings 3x a week at work. 

Hello to all and have a great evening!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Madam, which one of your gorgeous bags are you planning to pair with your poncho?


 
Hi, Fabfashion  I was thinking that my orange Togo or one of the black box sisters would be good with it.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Fabfashion  I was thinking that my orange Togo or one of the black box sisters would be good with it.



Sounds perfect, Madam! Orange or black will look stunning with the poncho. Please share action pic when you take them out.


----------



## MASEML

Ladies, I'm so glad it's the weekend (almost). So I decided not to buy the black leather pants, decided to show restraint  It also helped that my size was sold out by the time I got back to the website. Thanks ladies for your opinions! 

So yes, I should say that I'm in the creative industry so that's why our offices are pretty casual, and is the reason why I can wear a SJP skirt, leather pants, ripped jeans, painter pants, etc. 

*Dharma*, wow, 3x a week. So awesome! You must be the most stylish person in your office! I definitely find myself wearing my favourite shirt, favourite double cashmere blazer and jeans every week. 

*MrsO*, you completely deserve your June vacation. Hope everything is going well even though you are super busy. 

*Vigee*, I agree with you. Better to use the money for something else  

*Xiangxiang*, sounds like last night was fun despite the number of guests. You are right, they probably invited the press, PR folks, bloggers/influencers, etc. In my company, when we have something to launch, we invite all of the above. Did you take anything home with you?

*FabF*, is your DH planning to watch Paris-Roubaix this weekend? It's some big cycling race, I think? but not as big as the Tour de France, Giro de Italia, Vuelta. My SO is so excited, except seems like the network is showing it one day after the event? He's going to try to find a way to stream it live. 

Have a nice evening ladies!! Hello to MrsJDS, Kate, MadamB and everyone else I missed


----------



## katekluet

Fabfashion said:


> Sounds perfect, Madam! Orange or black will look stunning with the poncho. Please share action pic when you take them out.


I agree!


----------



## dharma

Good evening! I can't believe it's Thursday night already, where did the week go? I'm finally sitting for the day before I pass out. Waiting for Vikings to start, does anyone watch it on the history channel? I suppose it's more of a "guy" show, lots of battles and blood but the men are very handsome  why is it I love a man bun in a period drama but think it's ridiculous in real life? Any votes on the man bun? Google it for giggles. 

Xiang Xiang, it sounds like the party was beautiful and special! Hermes certainly knows how to throw an event or plan an exhibit. I don't love crowds either but at least you were able to enjoy it a bit after the bus ride and you met a TPFer!

FabF, I love reading about your DD's and the closet! Are they twins? Save the video on a hard drive. One year for Mothers Day my DH transposed every old VHS, DVD,and phone video of DD into a hard drive for me. The only problem is I can't watch it with out crying.  I keep my boots all over the house, most worn booties are on the bottom of my closet in the labeled boxes, tall boots are both in the "shoe area" , the dressing room and my sewing room. Non fashion boots like snow, rain and hiking are on a shoe rack in the basement. Off season the tall boots and booties are stored in my sewing room in boxes or the attic. Complicated, but it works for me most of the time until a whole season goes by and I find boots I forgot I had. Not good.

MASEML, fantastic self control! The leggings are really only worth it if you wear them a lot. Like most things I wear them a lot because they are comfy and I can wear them with a variety of boots, sweaters and jackets. My favorites are Helmut Lang. I can usually find them at TJ Maxx. 

MadameB, gorgeous poncho! Congrats!  I saw it at the boutique and it is stunning! I'm sure you will make it look even better!!

Kate, a llama in Christmas lights? Perfect.


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML, you have such self restraint. Good for you! I have a special weakness for sale. I'm a sale-aholic. Lol. If your SO finds a way to steam the P-R live, could you please PM me. DH would like to watch but not keen on the delayed broadcast either. You're lucky to be able to wear very creative clothes to the office. I used to work at agencies years ago but was on strategy side so needed to dress more corporate-ish when meetng C-suite. I think it became a habit of sort--like a uniform. The last couple of years, I've been trying to shed my suits and dressing more biz casual. It's harder than I thought trying not to end up looking too casual. 

Dharma, my current boots storage sounds a bit like yours. They're mostly in my bedroom but are in 2 closets and some under the bed. This past winter I only wore 6 pairs of my boots regularly and honestly I'm not quite sure what I have anymore. My DDs are twins. They're confirmed identical that don't look alike. One's also a tomboy so we now have 1 closet with superheroes clothes and one with princess dresses. And they do love their clothes. Like their mommy I supposed. 

Vigee, I'm going to store some tall boots in my new closet. I'm giddy with anticipation as I'm planning to fill it all up this weekend. I'm off to Niagara Falls to pick up stuff I ordered online, Doc's spa kits included, but will finish organizing this weekend. I must. I must. 

What's everyone up to this weekend?

Good night all.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Friday, ladies! Weekend is nearly here! I can't believe I beat Vigee and all the other early birds to the cafe this morning. 

Took the train this morning. It was so nice to be able to just chill and read. Am catching up on the Feb issue of Vogue. 

Dharma, I'm going to be at TJMaxx in Niagara Falls tomorrow. I'm going to see if they have the Helmut leather leggings. 

Vigee, love that you're not planning to pack until next Monday afternoon. As long as you have credit cards, you're all set. 

MASEML, what are you wearing to work today?

MrsJDS, how's the end of week 3 at work? You must feel like an old timer now. 

MrsO, hope you've finished your project and ready for the weekend getaway tomorrow.

Kate, have you figured out what to bring with you to the LV meet? If you're planning to do a little shopping before the meet, you can always pick up some new clothes if the weather changes. I always love picking up summery clothes when I'm in Hawaii.

Hi biscuit, EB, Madam, etoile and everyone! Have a fantastic day!


----------



## MASEML

*MrsJDS* or *fabF*, does H Toronto ever answer the phone? I've called a few times over the past 2 weeks and I keep getting vm. 

In NY, there's always someone to pick up the phone - maybe I'm expecting too much to at least be able to speak to someone?


----------



## katekluet

FabF, yes, pretty good idea of what I am bringing...have no idea how dressy LV is at night, will just take things that could blend both ways...and daytime  things that are good to try on scarves with,  LOL! Looks  to be hot weather....in the 80s.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

dharma said:


> Good evening! I can't believe it's Thursday night already, where did the week go? I'm finally sitting for the day before I pass out. Waiting for Vikings to start, does anyone watch it on the history channel? I suppose it's more of a "guy" show, lots of battles and blood but the men are very handsome  why is it I love a man bun in a period drama but think it's ridiculous in real life? Any votes on the man bun? Google it for giggles.
> 
> Xiang Xiang, it sounds like the party was beautiful and special! Hermes certainly knows how to throw an event or plan an exhibit. I don't love crowds either but at least you were able to enjoy it a bit after the bus ride and you met a TPFer!
> 
> FabF, I love reading about your DD's and the closet! Are they twins? Save the video on a hard drive. One year for Mothers Day my DH transposed every old VHS, DVD,and phone video of DD into a hard drive for me. The only problem is I can't watch it with out crying.  I keep my boots all over the house, most worn booties are on the bottom of my closet in the labeled boxes, tall boots are both in the "shoe area" , the dressing room and my sewing room. Non fashion boots like snow, rain and hiking are on a shoe rack in the basement. Off season the tall boots and booties are stored in my sewing room in boxes or the attic. Complicated, but it works for me most of the time until a whole season goes by and I find boots I forgot I had. Not good.
> 
> MASEML, fantastic self control! The leggings are really only worth it if you wear them a lot. Like most things I wear them a lot because they are comfy and I can wear them with a variety of boots, sweaters and jackets. My favorites are Helmut Lang. I can usually find them at TJ Maxx.
> 
> MadameB, gorgeous poncho! Congrats!  I saw it at the boutique and it is stunning! I'm sure you will make it look even better!!
> 
> Kate, a llama in Christmas lights? Perfect.



Thanks, Dharma&#128171;


----------



## Suncatcher

MASEML said:


> *MrsJDS* or *fabF*, does H Toronto ever answer the phone? I've called a few times over the past 2 weeks and I keep getting vm.
> 
> In NY, there's always someone to pick up the phone - maybe I'm expecting too much to at least be able to speak to someone?



No - never.  It is actually funny but I hear the phone ring when I'm there and everyone ignores it  So yes, you are expecting too much to at least get someone on the phone LOL.

I AM POOPED!  I have not even had a chance to lurk on PF since first thing this morning.  My new life is about being in a lot of meetings.  I sat in on one this week about how to be more productive and focused.  Have to say it was helpful.  The speaker talked about how it was better to be focused than multitasking. So what I learnt is that I should not lurk on PF while working on something LOL.

I will respond to everyone later.  Hope you all had a great day!


----------



## MASEML

TGIF! Woo wee. Are any of you ladies heading to the theater this weekend to see "Dior and I"? I'm thinking about it but would be a solo trip - SO would rather endure hours of shopping with me (which I know he doesn't enjoy) than see a movie about a designer getting ready for a show. And I don't think any of my remaining girlfriends would want to see this either - they'd rather shop, ha! 

We may go to a museum - there's a Bjork exhibit at MOMA (3 floors!) or visit the Tenement Museum (didn't know this existed). Decisions decisions decisions. 

*Dharma*, I love TJ Maxx. There isn't one too close to me so I don't go very often but at my old company, there was one right around the corner.  helmet Lang leather leggings, wow! 

*FabF*, Nothing special, wore jeans with small holes (distressed, I'd say) with a thick sweater. Oooh, my best accessory today were my rose coloured new balance sneakers (the "n" is in hot pink). 

Are you off to the U.S. side for shopping? I think so since Canada doesn't have TJ Maxx? 

*MrsJDS*, you must've been so busy, don't think you've posted for a few days. TGIF right?! Absolutely, having PF on while working is v. distracting. I am easily distracted - it's like, ooooh, what's that shiny object? 

Thanks for the tip on Toronto....guess, I'll be making in-person visits when I'm there.  

*Vigee*, how was your day? Are you ready for your trip? Did you decide whether to bring just your carry on with your Bs and Ks? 

Hi to Xiangxiang, MrsO, biscuit and MadamB!


----------



## MSO13

Woo Hoo it's Friday evening and all my work is done!

DH and I have a stay-cation booked in a Spa Suite in a cool hotel downtown for tomorrow evening. I'm planning room service (possibly only desserts) and no internet access to decompress for the evening. 

What's everyone up to?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hope everyone had a great day&#9786;&#65039;  Looks like a good gardening day tomorrow.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies of the cafe! Hope that everyone had a great Friday and is ready for the weekend! 

Busy day and accomplished a lot getting ready for LA on Tuesday. DH is going to fly out for Mother's Day in May and DD's are at Coachella this weekend. They are staying in a suite with their own private pool at Los Quintas spa and resort, no camping for them, lol. Should be fun! 

This weekend will be a little low key because of my impending departure date and I have managed not to pack yet. Still intend to wait until the last minute to avoid overpacking which is my tendency.

MASEMl, Only will bring one B and one K with a few evening outfits, work-out clothes and swimsuits. My DDs have weekend plans for us so that will be fun. 

MrsO, enjoy your escape to the city to de stress at the hotel. This sounds so romantic! 

MrsJDS, totally agree with the speaker at your meeting. Staying focused on a task at hand gets  more accomplished avoiding it! Darn it! 

Hi to all!!!


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsOwen3 said:


> Woo Hoo it's Friday evening and all my work is done!
> 
> DH and I have a stay-cation booked in a Spa Suite in a cool hotel downtown for tomorrow evening. I'm planning room service (possibly only desserts) and no internet access to decompress for the evening.
> 
> What's everyone up to?



MrsO - you deserve this!  Enjoy your staycation and I hope you come out of it refreshed and relaxed!  Don't miss us too much after you disconnect from the internet for the evening!  



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies of the cafe! Hope that everyone had a great Friday and is ready for the weekend!
> 
> Busy day and accomplished a lot getting ready for LA on Tuesday. DH is going to fly out for Mother's Day in May and DD's are at Coachella this weekend. They are staying in a suite with their own private pool at Los Quintas spa and resort, no camping for them, lol. Should be fun!
> 
> Hi to all!!!



Vigee - do your DDs need a new companion (ie me!)?  Your DDs travel well - good for them!!!  I would do what they are doing if I was at Coachella.  How long are you away this time?

Xiang - the Hermes night sounded magical.  Lucky you and thanks for the party report!

FabF - I store my tall boots in the basement come summer.  I don't have room in my bedroom closet for them.

Madam - it is a great weekend for gardening too here.

MASEML - please do give us a movie review for Dior and I.  I've heard about it but it takes a lot for me to see a movie these days.  I need you to tell me "you must go see it"!

Dharma - is Vikings one of these hot new shows that I'm completely out of the loop about?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Vigee - do your DDs need a new companion (ie me!)?  Your DDs travel well - good for them!!!  I would do what they are doing if I was at Coachella.  How long are you away this time?



Morning all, I had a very sweet fur baby gently wake me at 5:30 am with a tap on my shoulder implying, "mommy, where is my breakfast?".  Coco was adorable and promptly fed. She is following me around the house happily now.

*MrsJDS*, I am planning on staying in Los Angeles until after Mother's Day, May 10th, which is about a month or more away. My DH will fly out to the West Coast to celebrate Mother's Day with us as a family and then we will come home together. I like to see my DDs every few months even though we text/call each other daily, I find that this doesn't take the place of face-to-face communication. My top priority is my family and keeping us close so this bonding time with them is especially good.

Also, my DDs definitely have room for you in their suite at Coachella. They said their suite was HUGE and with a private pool you would feel at home!  They are staying for 3 nights so you welcome anytime.  

Hope that everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Friday, ladies! Weekend is nearly here! I can't believe I beat Vigee and all the other early birds to the cafe this morning.
> 
> Took the train this morning. It was so nice to be able to just chill and read. Am catching up on the Feb issue of Vogue.
> 
> Dharma, I'm going to be at TJMaxx in Niagara Falls tomorrow. I'm going to see if they have the Helmut leather leggings.
> 
> Vigee, love that you're not planning to pack until next Monday afternoon. As long as you have credit cards, you're all set.
> 
> MASEML, what are you wearing to work today?
> 
> MrsJDS, how's the end of week 3 at work? You must feel like an old timer now.
> 
> MrsO, hope you've finished your project and ready for the weekend getaway tomorrow.
> 
> Kate, have you figured out what to bring with you to the LV meet? If you're planning to do a little shopping before the meet, you can always pick up some new clothes if the weather changes. I always love picking up summery clothes when I'm in Hawaii.
> 
> Hi biscuit, EB, Madam, etoile and everyone! Have a fantastic day!



*FabF*, meant to tell you that PR tour is being broadcost live on nbc extra live app. Think that's what it is called? The app is free to download. I suppose since the race begins at 1020 CST, it's 0420 here. 

*Vigee*, I love the way your DDs travel! and coachella, wowers. Major fun!


----------



## MASEML

Oops, meant CET. Still sleepy...


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy weekend, everyone! Enroute to stateside for some shopping. What's everyone up to today?

MASEML, thanks for the info on the live broadcast.  DH will be able to catch it this evening. Yes, TJ Maxx is on NY side. There are 3 or 4! We have Winners here that's owned by TJ Maxx now and modelled after it with Runway section. When you visit TO, the one at College/Bay is best and one on Bloor near H is alright too but a bit small. Museum visit and Dior movie sound great. Let us know how good they are. 

Vigee, how sweet of Coco to let you sleep in.  Still haven't packed? I think bringing just a few essentials is the way to go. Your Mother's Day celebration will be so special with the whole family.  Hopefully, your housekeeper doesn't distract your DH too much with her chattiness the whole time you're away. I can't focus if there's too much chatter around--must be from growing up as an only child. Luckily, our ex-nanny was a quiet type so it was very peaceful especially I was workng from my home office a lot and so did DH. 

MrsJDS, I remeber those days when working in the financial services sector. Meetings all day including lunch time. Then no time during work hours to actually get real work done. Hopefully you have something relaxing planned for the weekend. Date night tonight? 

Dharma, hope next week is less busy for you. What is your daughter's team doing now that they're finished? 

MrsO, have a wonderful time at the spa suite. Sounds so luxurious and romantic. 

Kate, 80s is hot! I'm sure one can never overdress in LV. Lol. Where are you and the group going to dinner? May be take the cue from the venue? I think a well-dressed lady can go anywhere. My friends are usually sporty casual and I'm usually the only one dressed up. I used to wear heels to class in uni all the time. Lol. 

Xiangxiang, are you at your country house this weekend?

Hi Madam, biscuit, EB, etoile, Mindi and everyone! Jadeite, hope all is well at your end of the world.


----------



## Mindi B

Dress code for Vegas?  Whatever the heck you want.  Seriously, anything goes.  There are people dressed to the nines, and people in shorts and flip-flops.  And costumes.  And bathing suits.  And. . . .
Dress to be neat and comfortable--which all of our tPFers will do anyhow--and you will be fine!  Do keep a CSGM or a cardigan with you, though, as the AC can be extreme.  I dress up a little in Vegas for fun, but it isn't necessary at all.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hello ladies! Hope you are all enjoying the weekend so far! We have beautiful weather here, very sunny but not very warm. I am not complaining! I started my wardrobe season reshuffle yesterday and hope to finish it off today. As promised here are some photos I took at the H party last week. Sorry for my messy outfit! By that point, SO and I had already been separated so I had to ask a stranger to take that photo for me.


----------



## chicinthecity777

*MrsJDS *and *Fabfashion*, sounds like my work life! I have days that there would be 8+ meetings  per day in my calendar! Nowadays I prioritise and don't go to all of them.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello ladies! Hope you are all enjoying the weekend so far! We have beautiful weather here, very sunny but not very warm. I am not complaining! I started my wardrobe season reshuffle yesterday and hope to finish it off today. As promised here are some photos I took at the H party last week. Sorry for my messy outfit! By that point, SO and I had already been separated so I had to ask a stranger to take that photo for me.



*xiangxiang*, thanks so much for the pics of the H event last week and you look wonderful ~ not a messy outfit at all! The weather here has been beautiful, too. Just perfect. Finally. 

Are you at your country house this weekend? How are the renovations going?


----------



## MASEML

*Xiangxiang*, thanks for the photos! Look at those lobsters and bubbly, yum and thirst quenching. I love your outfit and your Kelly. You look great


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, thanks so much for the pics of the H event last week and you look wonderful ~ not a messy outfit at all! The weather here has been beautiful, too. Just perfect. Finally.
> 
> Are you at your country house this weekend? How are the renovations going?





MASEML said:


> *Xiangxiang*, thanks for the photos! Look at those lobsters and bubbly, yum and thirst quenching. I love your outfit and your Kelly. You look great



Thank you dear *Vigee *and *MASEML*! I went straight after work so was wearing the LBD so I didn't have to change.


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, thanks so much for the pics of the H event last week and you look wonderful ~ not a messy outfit at all! The weather here has been beautiful, too. Just perfect. Finally.
> 
> Are you at your country house this weekend? How are the renovations going?



Hi Vigee! Happy Sunday to you. It's going to be a beautiful day here...2 days in a row. What a record for us, at least lately!


----------



## dharma

Happy Sunday everyone! Yes, a beautiful day here as well! I'm about to take a walk with DD and dogs for coffee and a few errands. It was a crazy work week and another one this week so I'm enjoying the weather and the day off till the sun goes down.

Xiangxiang, great pictures!! The party looks wonderful and I love your outfit! The tosca kills me every time I see it. It is such a beautiful sophisticated grown up pink! Hope you had a great time!

FabF, did you have a nice adventure at TJMAxx? We have a great runway dept in one of ours, the others are just so so. I was at the same shopping plaza as the "good one " yesterday but did not go in. I am trying to be good and I know I will find something just walking in the door DD's team will now show the robot at science fairs and clean and organize their workspace for next year. I'm a little worried about the fate of the team for next year, one of the founding student members with a very involved parent is graduating, as is the captain who's dad is an Ivy League engineering professor and the team mentor. It's unlikely that the dad will continue to mentor once his DD graduates and the kids will need to seek out another. I can step up my game as an involved parent but engineering is not one of my skills, lol.

MrsO, I hope you had a fantastic time with DH on your spa staycation! 

Vigee, down to the wire on your trip!! You must be so excited to see your DD's! Please share what lovely things you find at H tomorrow!

MrsJDS, congrats on getting settled in so well in your new job. You must be exhausted but relieved that it's going well.

Have a great day everyone! Hi Kate, MadameB, etoile, MASEML, Mindi!!

PS Mindi, so happy to read about your pup's clear health report!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello ladies! Hope you are all enjoying the weekend so far! We have beautiful weather here, very sunny but not very warm. I am not complaining! I started my wardrobe season reshuffle yesterday and hope to finish it off today. As promised here are some photos I took at the H party last week. Sorry for my messy outfit! By that point, SO and I had already been separated so I had to ask a stranger to take that photo for me.


Your bag is a wow and those lobsters OMG


----------



## chicinthecity777

dharma said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! Yes, a beautiful day here as well! I'm about to take a walk with DD and dogs for coffee and a few errands. It was a crazy work week and another one this week so I'm enjoying the weather and the day off till the sun goes down.
> 
> Xiangxiang, great pictures!! The party looks wonderful and I love your outfit! The tosca kills me every time I see it. It is such a beautiful sophisticated grown up pink! Hope you had a great time!
> 
> FabF, did you have a nice adventure at TJMAxx? We have a great runway dept in one of ours, the others are just so so. I was at the same shopping plaza as the "good one " yesterday but did not go in. I am trying to be good and I know I will find something just walking in the door DD's team will now show the robot at science fairs and clean and organize their workspace for next year. I'm a little worried about the fate of the team for next year, one of the founding student members with a very involved parent is graduating, as is the captain who's dad is an Ivy League engineering professor and the team mentor. It's unlikely that the dad will continue to mentor once his DD graduates and the kids will need to seek out another. I can step up my game as an involved parent but engineering is not one of my skills, lol.
> 
> MrsO, I hope you had a fantastic time with DH on your spa staycation!
> 
> Vigee, down to the wire on your trip!! You must be so excited to see your DD's! Please share what lovely things you find at H tomorrow!
> 
> MrsJDS, congrats on getting settled in so well in your new job. You must be exhausted but relieved that it's going well.
> 
> Have a great day everyone! Hi Kate, MadameB, etoile, MASEML, Mindi!!
> 
> PS Mindi, so happy to read about your pup's clear health report!!



*dharma*, great to hear that you have good weather too! It's very sunny here but quite windy. 



LOUKPEACH said:


> Your bag is a wow and those lobsters OMG



Thank you *LOUKPEACH*!


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> Happy weekend, everyone! Enroute to stateside for some shopping. What's everyone up to today?
> 
> MASEML, thanks for the info on the live broadcast.  DH will be able to catch it this evening. Yes, TJ Maxx is on NY side. There are 3 or 4! We have Winners here that's owned by TJ Maxx now and modelled after it with Runway section. When you visit TO, the one at College/Bay is best and one on Bloor near H is alright too but a bit small. Museum visit and Dior movie sound great. Let us know how good they are.
> 
> Vigee, how sweet of Coco to let you sleep in.  Still haven't packed? I think bringing just a few essentials is the way to go. Your Mother's Day celebration will be so special with the whole family.  Hopefully, your housekeeper doesn't distract your DH too much with her chattiness the whole time you're away. I can't focus if there's too much chatter around--must be from growing up as an only child. Luckily, our ex-nanny was a quiet type so it was very peaceful especially I was workng from my home office a lot and so did DH.
> 
> MrsJDS, I remeber those days when working in the financial services sector. Meetings all day including lunch time. Then no time during work hours to actually get real work done. Hopefully you have something relaxing planned for the weekend. Date night tonight?
> 
> Dharma, hope next week is less busy for you. What is your daughter's team doing now that they're finished?
> 
> MrsO, have a wonderful time at the spa suite. Sounds so luxurious and romantic.
> 
> Kate, 80s is hot! I'm sure one can never overdress in LV. Lol. Where are you and the group going to dinner? May be take the cue from the venue? I think a well-dressed lady can go anywhere. My friends are usually sporty casual and I'm usually the only one dressed up. I used to wear heels to class in uni all the time. Lol.
> 
> Xiangxiang, are you at your country house this weekend?
> 
> Hi Madam, biscuit, EB, etoile, Mindi and everyone! Jadeite, hope all is well at your end of the world.


FabF, I've just realized that the app I told you about probably won't work in Canada. It works with a U.S. Cable provider as you have to sign into your cable provider's account. Sorry  

Hopefully Rogers is streaming it online too or your DH has found another website to stream the race.


----------



## katekluet

XiangXiang, I love the colors you combined in your outfit! And thanks for the photos. What a lovely event.
I used to wonder if people planned some work meetings just to spend time not doing the real work.
Mindi, thanks for the LV dress info...sounds like it is quite flesible.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello ladies! Hope you are all enjoying the weekend so far! We have beautiful weather here, very sunny but not very warm. I am not complaining! I started my wardrobe season reshuffle yesterday and hope to finish it off today. As promised here are some photos I took at the H party last week. Sorry for my messy outfit! By that point, SO and I had already been separated so I had to ask a stranger to take that photo for me.



Thank you for the pics, xiangxiang! Your outfit looks fab! I'd go to the party just for the lobster alone.  it's sunny here and grttng warmer--14C--and should stay this way for the rest of the week. 

Happy Sunday, everyone! Will post later. On our way to drop DDs off at a bday party. They have a much more active social life than DH and me. Lol.


----------



## Mindi B

Yes, that tower of crustaceans was inSANE!  Looks like an absolutely incredible event.  I can't imagine all the work that goes into organizing such a thing.
Wish it would warm up a bit, but seeing the sun is soooo nice.  Thanks for your good thoughts, everyone--the all-healed Miss O and her goofy adopted brother Henry are off on a long spring walk with DH.  Hopefully they will sleep tonight!  All the interesting spring smells make them squirrelly.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Sunday!  After a Saturday of yard work, today I took Miss Josephine (28 Sellier Menthe Chèvre Mysore,phw) to a Philly Pops concert.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The thought occurs:  a size 28 or smaller bag is the perfect excuse to buy a smart watch.  No need to squeeze a phone into the purse.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Madam Bijoux said:


> The thought occurs:  a size 28 or smaller bag is the perfect excuse to buy a smart watch.  No need to squeeze a phone into the purse.




MadamB, you are brilliant! Yes, a perfect reason to buy a smart watch. 

kate, have you planned your outfits for LV? Are you excited?

dharma, your DD's robotic team looks like it's going to face a challenge next year. Maybe becoming more involved will be helpful. 

FabF, what did you buy at the outlet stores? Spill! I know that you love a sale.

MrsJDS, what are you up to these days? Miss you here at the cafe. 

MrsO, are you home from your mini vacation? How was it? 

MASEML, I am almost packed for LA and found traveling light to be very stressful. Only have enough room for one evening outfit and a few pairs of shoes and gym clothes. Much easier when I just threw everything in to a humongous suitcase, lol. 

Hello to everyone that I missed! 

Hope that everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## MASEML

Hello ladies, hope each of your had an amazing weekend. This weekend was soooo warm by me. I didn't end up seeing the film nor visiting the museum. Rather, I decided to drop off my fox fur jkt to storage and made a quick visit to h. Almost walked out with something (am still on the fence) but ended up coming out empty handed. Today, while SO went for his long bike ride, I went to Brooklyn (Park Slope) for brunch. I forgot how neighbourhoody Brooklyn is! Reminded me of Toronto, a little bit. 

*FabF*, how was your trip to niagara? Anything at TJ Maxx? I'll check out winners, I remember winners from my childhood - never had anything good but I'm sure things have changed! 


*Vigee*, lol. You are too funny. I can see it being hard to decide what to pack and what to leave home. You are leaving right when the weather is getting nice around here! How have your DDs enjoyed coachella? I'm not sure how it works, did they get tickets to see specific artists or a general admission ticket is entry to all concerts? 

*MadamB*, how was the concert? Great colour for a spring concert! 

*MrsO*, do let us know how your weekend spa went (think you were going for a spa weekend or am I having a senior moment)? You certainly deserve it. 

Hello to all! What did everyone do? Sad it's almost Monday....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Hello ladies, hope each of your had an amazing weekend. This weekend was soooo warm by me. I didn't end up seeing the film nor visiting the museum. Rather, I decided to drop off my fox fur jkt to storage and made a quick visit to h. Almost walked out with something (am still on the fence) but ended up coming out empty handed. Today, while SO went for his long bike ride, I went to Brooklyn (Park Slope) for brunch. I forgot how neighbourhoody Brooklyn is! Reminded me of Toronto, a little bit.
> 
> *FabF*, how was your trip to niagara? Anything at TJ Maxx? I'll check out winners, I remember winners from my childhood - never had anything good but I'm sure things have changed!
> 
> 
> *Vigee*, lol. You are too funny. I can see it being hard to decide what to pack and what to leave home. You are leaving right when the weather is getting nice around here! How have your DDs enjoyed coachella? I'm not sure how it works, did they get tickets to see specific artists or a general admission ticket is entry to all concerts?
> 
> *MadamB*, how was the concert? Great colour for a spring concert!
> 
> *MrsO*, do let us know how your weekend spa went (think you were going for a spa weekend or am I having a senior moment)? You certainly deserve it.
> 
> Hello to all! What did everyone do? Sad it's almost Monday....



*MASEML*, tickets to Coachella ~ so difficult to obtain ~ allow entry into all concert venues. Needless to say they have been almost MIA since Coachella began. Had just a few texts from them that they are having a great time! 

*MadamB*, Miss Josephine is simply stunning. Is these anything better than a chèvre K or B? Maybe croc but that's about it.

I had a lazy weekend and just getting ready for LA because I am leaving at 5:30am Tuesday morning. It's going to be a very long day due of the time change. Oh well, I am used to it by now, I think. Tomorrow morning I will finish running errands and pack the remainder of the day.

Hope that everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - I tried to log on earlier but was having some problems with PF.  Seems okay now!


I feel like I have not had a chance to pop in as much.  Work days are busy and I usually crash out early in the evenings!  I miss the café!  We had a family weekend.  DH and I took DS to the hockey game yesterday (which was a lot of fun).  Today DH and I took DD on a looooong walk - maybe 8-10km.  It was a glorious day.  We live a stone's throw from what is our Madison Avenue shopping district so taking a long walk is always fun.  I don't go into the stores (as I like shopping alone) but I like walking by beautiful window displays.    Walked by the H store without going in and DH commented on how I just saved myself thousands of dollars just by walking by!  Thought that was hilarious.  We always finish at the flower shop where DH buys flowers for me every week.  Came home and watched the Masters.  Golf and football are my TV sports, if there is such a thing.


I discovered a new way to shop recently.  It is my answer to the lack of great online shopping here!  I call up my SAs at stores where I know my size and get them to courier items (at no charge to me) my home.  This weekend I purchased a pair of Aquazzura heels by phone.  It should arrive tomorrow.  


I want to respond to everyone but in a separate post.  With PF having issues, there is no need for me to lose a long post!


----------



## Suncatcher

Xiang - the tower of crustaceans was something else!  And you looked so classy and put together for the event!  Were you wearing a maxi twilly around your neck?


Madam - your Kelly is stunning.  Do you wear it often?  It must get a lot of attention.  Menthe is a great pop of colour.  And how was the concert?


MASEML - curious to know what you are on the fence about.  Will you share with us?  Also curious to know your favourite NYC hoods.  Your comment about Park Slope reminds me that NYC has such a huge variety of amazing neighbourhoods.


Vigee - I don't know much about Coachella except that it is a great music festival attended by people who are not like me (ie way hipper than me)!  I used to be hip ...  Do your DDs go for the music, the vibe, the scene, or for some other reason?  Are they enjoying the hotel?  When PF was down I was going to PM you to ask you if you were having the same problem but realized I couldn't PM you as well!  I think I was going through Vigee withdrawals   I wish you safe travels to LA.


Dharma - I agree with Vigee that maybe more involvement in the robotics team may be your solution.  Everyone brings different skills to the table ... I suspect if you got involved, you will bring your own amazing set of skills to the team!


FabF - Did you pick up H items from previous orders this weekend?  Or Chanel?  Am I also having a senior's moment?


Kate - are you going to LV by yourself or are your travelling with a companion?  Are most people travelling solo, do you know?  I think if I were to go, I would like my DH to come along with me but not to the actual events.  I really can't wait to hear all about the meetup.  I have never gone to a meetup before.  Maybe I will attend my city's meetup this year, if I can break out of my shy shell!


Mindi - I'm glad to hear Olive is all fine.


MrsO - did you have a fun, relaxing spa staycation?  Have you firmed up your West Coast travel plans for June?


I hope I did not miss anyone else.  Hello to everyone!  We are going to have wonderful weather this week.  Hope you all will too!!!!!!


----------



## katekluet

Vigee, my DH always reminds me when packing that I am not heading off into the wilderness.....good luck with the downsizing,
MadameB, that color is so Spring! 
Maseml won't tell us what she is on the fence about, we will all urge her to go for it, LOL
MrsO hope your city getaway was fun!
FabF, you inspired me. We now will  have two newly empty closets...ordered a wine storage thingy for the garage..no houses here have basements.....and that frees up two closets. Plus, DH suggested I use the wood wine racks in one of the the closets to store my shoes.....and it really will work I think. 
Dharma, maybe one of the other parents knows someone scientific who could help coach the team.....what about a grad student? 
MrsJDS, going solo to Las Vegas...not DHs type of place, so he will stay home to take care of the pets....and I don't know who all is going, it is a real leap of faith....have my wardrobe pretty well chosen, it is rarely hot here so limited choices  in  my closet...have never been to a meetup before either, but I am sure people will be friendly and the wonderful TPFer who is organizing it has great stuff planned... I will report!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

VigeeLeBrun said:


> MadamB, you are brilliant! Yes, a perfect reason to buy a smart watch.
> 
> kate, have you planned your outfits for LV? Are you excited?
> dharma, your DD's robotic team looks like it's going to face a challenge next year. Maybe becoming more involved will be helpful.
> 
> FabF, what did you buy at the outlet stores? Spill! I know that you love a sale.
> 
> MrsJDS, what are you up to these days? Miss you here at the cafe.
> 
> MrsO, are you home from your mini vacation? How was it?
> 
> MASEML, I am almost packed for LA and found traveling light to be very stressful. Only have enough room for one evening outfit and a few pairs of shoes and gym clothes. Much easier when I just threw everything in to a humongous suitcase, lol.
> 
> Hello to everyone that I missed!
> 
> Hope that everyone had a good weekend!





MASEML said:


> Hello ladies, hope each of your had an amazing weekend. This weekend was soooo warm by me. I didn't end up seeing the film nor visiting the museum. Rather, I decided to drop off my fox fur jkt to storage and made a quick visit to h. Almost walked out with something (am still on the fence) but ended up coming out empty handed. Today, while SO went for his long bike ride, I went to Brooklyn (Park Slope) for brunch. I forgot how neighbourhoody Brooklyn is! Reminded me of Toronto, a little bit.
> 
> *FabF*, how was your trip to niagara? Anything at TJ Maxx? I'll check out winners, I remember winners from my childhood - never had anything good but I'm sure things have changed!
> 
> 
> *Vigee*, lol. You are too funny. I can see it being hard to decide what to pack and what to leave home. You are leaving right when the weather is getting nice around here! How have your DDs enjoyed coachella? I'm not sure how it works, did they get tickets to see specific artists or a general admission ticket is entry to all concerts?
> 
> *MadamB*, how was the concert? Great colour for a spring concert!
> 
> *MrsO*, do let us know how your weekend spa went (think you were going for a spa weekend or am I having a senior moment)? You certainly deserve it.
> 
> Hello to all! What did everyone do? Sad it's almost Monday....





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, tickets to Coachella ~ so difficult to obtain ~ allow entry into all concert venues. Needless to say they have been almost MIA since Coachella began. Had just a few texts from them that they are having a great time!
> 
> *MadamB*, Miss Josephine is simply stunning. Is these anything better than a chèvre K or B? Maybe croc but that's about it.
> 
> I had a lazy weekend and just getting ready for LA because I am leaving at 5:30am Tuesday morning. It's going to be a very long day due of the time change. Oh well, I am used to it by now, I think. Tomorrow morning I will finish running errands and pack the remainder of the day.
> 
> Hope that everyone had a great weekend!





MrsJDS said:


> Xiang - the tower of crustaceans was something else!  And you looked so classy and put together for the event!  Were you wearing a maxi twilly around your neck?
> 
> 
> Madam - your Kelly is stunning.  Do you wear it often?  It must get a lot of attention.  Menthe is a great pop of colour.  And how was the concert?
> 
> 
> MASEML - curious to know what you are on the fence about.  Will you share with us?  Also curious to know your favourite NYC hoods.  Your comment about Park Slope reminds me that NYC has such a huge variety of amazing neighbourhoods.
> 
> 
> Vigee - I don't know much about Coachella except that it is a great music festival attended by people who are not like me (ie way hipper than me)!  I used to be hip ...  Do your DDs go for the music, the vibe, the scene, or for some other reason?  Are they enjoying the hotel?  When PF was down I was going to PM you to ask you if you were having the same problem but realized I couldn't PM you as well!  I think I was going through Vigee withdrawals   I wish you safe travels to LA.
> 
> 
> Dharma - I agree with Vigee that maybe more involvement in the robotics team may be your solution.  Everyone brings different skills to the table ... I suspect if you got involved, you will bring your own amazing set of skills to the team!
> 
> 
> FabF - Did you pick up H items from previous orders this weekend?  Or Chanel?  Am I also having a senior's moment?
> 
> 
> Kate - are you going to LV by yourself or are your travelling with a companion?  Are most people travelling solo, do you know?  I think if I were to go, I would like my DH to come along with me but not to the actual events.  I really can't wait to hear all about the meetup.  I have never gone to a meetup before.  Maybe I will attend my city's meetup this year, if I can break out of my shy shell!
> 
> 
> Mindi - I'm glad to hear Olive is all fine.
> 
> 
> MrsO - did you have a fun, relaxing spa staycation?  Have you firmed up your West Coast travel plans for June?
> 
> 
> I hope I did not miss anyone else.  Hello to everyone!  We are going to have wonderful weather this week.  Hope you all will too!!!!!!





katekluet said:


> Vigee, my DH always reminds me when packing that I am not heading off into the wilderness.....good luck with the downsizing,
> MadameB, that color is so Spring!
> Maseml won't tell us what she is on the fence about, we will all urge her to go for it, LOL
> MrsO hope your city getaway was fun!
> FabF, you inspired me. We now will  have two newly empty closets...ordered a wine storage thingy for the garage..no houses here have basements.....and that frees up two closets. Plus, DH suggested I use the wood wine racks in one of the the closets to store my shoes.....and it really will work I think.
> Dharma, maybe one of the other parents knows someone scientific who could help coach the team.....what about a grad student?
> MrsJDS, going solo to Las Vegas...not DHs type of place, so he will stay home to take care of the pets....and I don't know who all is going, it is a real leap of faith....have my wardrobe pretty well chosen, it is rarely hot here so limited choices  in  my closet...have never been to a meetup before either, but I am sure people will be friendly and the wonderful TPFer who is organizing it has great stuff planned... I will report!


Thanks, everyone!  It was a great concert.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

[QUOTE


Madam - your Kelly is stunning.  Do you wear it often?  It must get a lot of attention.  Menthe is a great pop of colour.  And how was the concert!!![/QUOTE]

Mrs J D S, I wear this one year-round, except on St. Patrick's day, when it attracts the wrong sort of attention.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Monday ladies! 

*xiangxiang*, presume that you are in meetings all day at the office and hopefully you will post later. What's new?

*MrsJDS*, Coachella Weekend 1 is THE place to be for my DDs generation ~ although I did read that Clint Eastwood, age 84 years old was there with his son, actor Scott Eastwood. So, I guess there isn't a limit on age, lol. My DDs go for the music, mainly presenting up and coming artists and dance/ulta DJs, the boho chic vibe and the 3-day party. It has gotten more and more exclusive as well as famous with each year. So, it is well planned out by them in advance. They are driving home today, so I will get a full report later.

*kate*, when I travel I do feel like I am heading off in too the wilderness! I love having my favorite things with me 24/7. This packing light is absolutely crazy and a process that I am not enjoying at all. Although, I must admit that it is PRACTICAL, which is not a word best used to describe me! So glad that you now have extra closet space. That is great news. Also, happy that you have your LV wardrobe selected and are ready to go. 

*FabF*, how is your new closet coming along? Is it filled to the brim yet?

*MASEML*, yes, I, too am curious about what you are on the H fence about. Spill, girlfriend, spill!

Have a pretty hectic morning today running errands but will stop by later as I will be spending the afternoon at home waiting for a repairman and finishing up packing for tomorrow's early morning flight. Have a great day ladies!


----------



## MASEML

Happy Monday ladies! Drinking coffee while watching my favourite morning program (Today Show), and pondering about the H item. I've decided not to get it. While in the store on a late Saturday afternoon, I saw a beautiful dressy Jige evening clutch (turns out it's really a jige duo wallet) - black swift with matching lizard trim. Very elegant and small, but not practical for me since it's flat and I'd use it as a clutch (and not as a wallet) and I rarely have events to go to (and I own a Jige elan, my gator Constance wallet as well as other clutches from other designers). I'm still talking myself out of it ladies. If it wasn't as much as it actually is, I probably would've taken the plunge and found a way to use it, lol. Wallet is safe for now....

*MrsJDS*, ah yes, charge sends! Glad to hear that shops are offering that service now . It definitely makes shopping much easier - too easy in fact. Ooh reveal your Aquazzara heels! Your DH is so sweet to buy flowers every week. That's so romantic. 

*Vigee*, woo hoo, 1 more day then off to the west coast. I'm interested in your DDs report of coachella. Aside from good music, it's also a fashion scene. I think NAP had an email with "coachella" inspired outfits. Major celeb spotting too! Did they meet Clint and Scott Eastwood? His son is in a new lovey dovey teen cowboy movie - we sometimes have Extra on the telly in the evenings. 

*kate*, haha yes was trying not to disclose the jige here for as long as I could because I'm very susceptible to influence. .  Wow, two empty closets! Um, more importantly, how many bottles of wine do you have? I admire you for having two closets worth of wine....my dream is to have a wine cellar. The best we'll have is a wine fridge in our new place (though SO doesn't drink so he asked the developer to make it a cabinet instead of a wine fridge. The developer came back with a resounding no). {{I'm secretly smiling}}.  Do you collect wine? 

*FabF*, spill on your stateside purchases! What goodies did you bring back?? Leather pants? 

Ooh, almost 8am. Must finish getting ready then off for my walk to work. I "forgot" to go running yesterday so making up for it by walking to and fro from the office!


----------



## Mindi B

lol, MASEML--I "forgot" to work out yesterday, too.  I told myself that doing some spring cleaning made up for it.  Good for you for walking to work, and how wonderful that you can!  My DH would LOVE to be able to walk everywhere, all the time, for everything!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Yes, that tower of crustaceans was inSANE!  Looks like an absolutely incredible event.  I can't imagine all the work that goes into organizing such a thing.
> Wish it would warm up a bit, but seeing the sun is soooo nice.  Thanks for your good thoughts, everyone--the all-healed Miss O and her goofy adopted brother Henry are off on a long spring walk with DH.  Hopefully they will sleep tonight!  All the interesting spring smells make them squirrelly.



*Mindi B*, I am so glad Miss O is now in good shape! And you have the sun finally. We are promised warmer days tomorrow and Wed and then the temperature will drop down a bit. I will try to enjoy as much as I can.



Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Sunday!  After a Saturday of yard work, today I took Miss Josephine (28 Sellier Menthe Chèvre Mysore,phw) to a Philly Pops concert.



*Madam Bijoux*, Miss Josephine is such a beauty! Hope you and her enjoyed the concert! 



MrsJDS said:


> Xiang - the tower of crustaceans was something else!  And you looked so classy and put together for the event!  Were you wearing a maxi twilly around your neck?
> 
> I hope I did not miss anyone else.  Hello to everyone!  We are going to have wonderful weather this week.  Hope you all will too!!!!!!



*MrsJDS*, yes that's the Cavalcadour from the first issue of MT and I do like how easy they are to wear. I have since wanted to add more but I didn't like the texture of the 2nd season of them. Felt much more stiff and hard. Waiting to see the new seasons! Glad to hear you are having good weather! How are you getting on with your new job (old job now!) 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Monday ladies!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, presume that you are in meetings all day at the office and hopefully you will post later. What's new?
> 
> Have a pretty hectic morning today running errands but will stop by later as I will be spending the afternoon at home waiting for a repairman and finishing up packing for tomorrow's early morning flight. Have a great day ladies!



*Vigee*, I have been in a series of meetings this morning and trying to sort out a few travel arrangements for summer so it was a bit chaotic! Most of it it's done now so I can finally relax and waiting for Amex to finishing off booking a few restaurants then we will be set. Have a safe flight tomorrow! 



MASEML said:


> Happy Monday ladies! Drinking coffee while watching my favourite morning program (Today Show), and pondering about the H item. I've decided not to get it. While in the store on a late Saturday afternoon, I saw a beautiful dressy Jige evening clutch (turns out it's really a jige duo wallet) - black swift with matching lizard trim. Very elegant and small, but not practical for me since it's flat and I'd use it as a clutch (and not as a wallet) and I rarely have events to go to (and I own a Jige elan, my gator Constance wallet as well as other clutches from other designers). I'm still talking myself out of it ladies. If it wasn't as much as it actually is, I probably would've taken the plunge and found a way to use it, lol. Wallet is safe for now....
> 
> Ooh, almost 8am. Must finish getting ready then off for my walk to work. I "forgot" to go running yesterday so making up for it by walking to and fro from the office!



*MASEML*, regarding the jige, I have seen the wallet in my store and I won't enable you because I don't think it was a good option to get either, especially that you already have a jige elan. 

And I have finally finished my wardrobe shuffle and discovered I have way too many plain cotton T-shirts! I feel that I would not need to buy them for the rest of my life if I stay in the same size. On average, we have one week in the summer and then a few weeks' of vacation for me to wear T-shirts at all! Note to self: no more cotton T-shirts! Same applies to sandals!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> Vigee, my DH always reminds me when packing that I am not heading off into the wilderness.....good luck with the downsizing,
> MadameB, that color is so Spring!
> Maseml won't tell us what she is on the fence about, we will all urge her to go for it, LOL
> MrsO hope your city getaway was fun!
> FabF, you inspired me. We now will  have two newly empty closets...ordered a wine storage thingy for the garage..no houses here have basements.....and that frees up two closets. Plus, DH suggested I use the wood wine racks in one of the the closets to store my shoes.....and it really will work I think.
> Dharma, maybe one of the other parents knows someone scientific who could help coach the team.....what about a grad student?
> MrsJDS, going solo to Las Vegas...not DHs type of place, so he will stay home to take care of the pets....and I don't know who all is going, it is a real leap of faith....have my wardrobe pretty well chosen, it is rarely hot here so limited choices  in  my closet...have never been to a meetup before either, but I am sure people will be friendly and the wonderful TPFer who is organizing it has great stuff planned... I will report!



*kate*, I can't wait to hear about your LV trip! I am sure people will be friendly and you can enjoy some fabulous girl time!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

I'm back from my relaxing stay-cation. We had a great time and truly gorgeous weather. 

It looks like I missed quite a bit and I have to jump into work for this weekend's project and my class graduation on Friday.

I'll try to catch up over lunch time or later this evening.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Monday, ladies! It's sunny today and will get to 20C/68F later this aft. Of course, there are those spring crazies that are already walking around in t-shirts when it wasn't even 10C yet. Even with my trench, I still feel a little chilly. 

Went to the post office before lunch. My anemone rodeo GM is on her way to a lovely tPFer. I hope she gets to go out and about--too pretty to sit in a box. I still haven't decided whether to keep my pm or mm anemone. I like the mm size but already have a blue one that's still in its box and then there are 2 paddocks that haven't seen the light of day. Editing is so hard. I'm an H hoarder I know I know. 

Vigee, you must be so excited to see DDs tomorrow. My DM is here rght now and leaving in 2 weeks. I doubt she'll be visiting here again any time soon. She's 82 years young but it gets harder every year. We may have to bite the bullet and take DDs to Bangkok one day but it's about 23 hours door to door. Yikes! How did you fare at H today? I haven't filled my closet yet. In fact, DH didn't do anything on the closet last week so yesterday afternoon while he was doing spring car maintenance, I built all the shelves and drawers myself for the interior. Yep, all done! Now just have to wait for the glass shelves but that's for the display side. I can now start to fill out the left side of the closet. My arms are sore today but bless those Ikea engineers--everything was click and go--super easy.

Vigee, MASEML, MrsJDS, dharma, I was very good on Saturday. Only picked up a DKNY spring sweater, BCBG LBD with a bit of sequins for my Sept cruise (it folds smaller than a CSGM) and Ralph Lauren dress for a steal! Although trying on spring clothes made me a little depressed. I gained 5 lbs in the past year and it's like 10 lbs on a taller person. I officially went on a diet right after I had the chocolate triple meltdown with ice cream at Appleby's. Lol. 

MrsJDS, your DH is so sweet gettng you flowers weekly.  I didn't have any H or Chanel shipment to pick up. Just Cartier sunglasses that DH gifted me. The store didn't have one with silver HW so the SA there ordered and sent them to me. I have a tendency to buy new glasses when I'm in Hawaii. Usually I get Chanel. As I was trying a few pairs on, DH annouced that they all look the same as the ones I already own. He suggested these but they're like 4x more expensive. No thanks I said but he insisted. Now I guess I won't be buying any more sunglasses for another 4 years. Hehe. 

MASEML, the jige looks very pretty but I think you made the right choice since you already have the jige elan. Stay strong, girl!

dharma, your DD's team will benefit with any help you can provide. Didn't you say you may do some fundraising? Or perhaps see if an engineering firm may be interested in becoming a sponsor? They can display logo, etc. and all they have to do is provide some voluteer time/mentorship?

Mindi, glad to hear Miss O is doing well.  I 'forget' to exercise all the time. 

Madam, Miss Josephine's pic made my morning when I stopped by the cafe this morning. She's stunning!  Glad to hear you and Miss J enjoyed the show. If I was sitting besides you, I'd be too busy admiring her. 

Kate, you'll have a fun time in LV. I only attended my first meet last summer and everyone was so nice and friendly. And once you start talking H, it'll be non-stop. 

xiangxiang, the MT is very pretty. I haven't tried one in person. Is it easy to tie?

MrsO, glad to hear you had a nice staycation!

Hi biscuit, etoile, EB and everyone! Hope you're having a great day!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, ladies! It's sunny today and will get to 20C/68F later this aft. Of course, there are those spring crazies that are already walking around in t-shirts when it wasn't even 10C yet. Even with my trench, I still feel a little chilly.
> 
> Went to the post office before lunch. My anemone rodeo GM is on her way to a lovely tPFer. I hope she gets to go out and about--too pretty to sit in a box. I still haven't decided whether to keep my pm or mm anemone. I like the mm size but already have a blue one that's still in its box and then there are 2 paddocks that haven't seen the light of day. Editing is so hard. I'm an H hoarder I know I know.
> 
> Vigee, you must be so excited to see DDs tomorrow. My DM is here rght now and leaving in 2 weeks. I doubt she'll be visiting here again any time soon. She's 82 years young but it gets harder every year. We may have to bite the bullet and take DDs to Bangkok one day but it's about 23 hours door to door. Yikes! How did you fare at H today? I haven't filled my closet yet. In fact, DH didn't do anything on the closet last week so yesterday afternoon while he was doing spring car maintenance, I built all the shelves and drawers myself for the interior. Yep, all done! Now just have to wait for the glass shelves but that's for the display side. I can now start to fill out the left side of the closet. My arms are sore today but bless those Ikea engineers--everything was click and go--super easy.
> 
> Vigee, MASEML, MrsJDS, dharma, I was very good on Saturday. Only picked up a DKNY spring sweater, BCBG LBD with a bit of sequins for my Sept cruise (it folds smaller than a CSGM) and Ralph Lauren dress for a steal! Although trying on spring clothes made me a little depressed. I gained 5 lbs in the past year and it's like 10 lbs on a taller person. I officially went on a diet right after I had the chocolate triple meltdown with ice cream at Appleby's. Lol.
> 
> MrsJDS, your DH is so sweet gettng you flowers weekly.  I didn't have any H or Chanel shipment to pick up. Just Cartier sunglasses that DH gifted me. The store didn't have one with silver HW so the SA there ordered and sent them to me. I have a tendency to buy new glasses when I'm in Hawaii. Usually I get Chanel. As I was trying a few pairs on, DH annouced that they all look the same as the ones I already own. He suggested these but they're like 4x more expensive. No thanks I said but he insisted. Now I guess I won't be buying any more sunglasses for another 4 years. Hehe.
> 
> MASEML, the jige looks very pretty but I think you made the right choice since you already have the jige elan. Stay strong, girl!
> 
> dharma, your DD's team will benefit with any help you can provide. Didn't you say you may do some fundraising? Or perhaps see if an engineering firm may be interested in becoming a sponsor? They can display logo, etc. and all they have to do is provide some voluteer time/mentorship?
> 
> Mindi, glad to hear Miss O is doing well.  I 'forget' to exercise all the time.
> 
> Madam, Miss Josephine's pic made my morning when I stopped by the cafe this morning. She's stunning!  Glad to hear you and Miss J enjoyed the show. If I was sitting besides you, I'd be too busy admiring her.
> 
> Kate, you'll have a fun time in LV. I only attended my first meet last summer and everyone was so nice and friendly. And once you start talking H, it'll be non-stop.
> 
> xiangxiang, the MT is very pretty. I haven't tried one in person. Is it easy to tie?
> 
> MrsO, glad to hear you had a nice staycation!
> 
> Hi biscuit, etoile, EB and everyone! Hope you're having a great day!



Thanks, Fabfashion!
Hope everyone is having a great day.  I played with the Apple watch for a while- the screen is easier to read than I thought it would be.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Quick update ladies and I will post more later or tomorrow. My trip to LA has been cancelled to a later date as there was a minor family emergency here and I didn't want my DH to cope with it alone. Priorities!!!  

Hope that everyone has had a great Monday!


----------



## Mindi B

Vigee, hope it was nothing too serious.  Wishing you and your family all the best!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Quick update ladies and I will post more later or tomorrow. My trip to LA has been cancelled to a later date as there was a minor family emergency here and I didn't want my DH to cope with it alone. Priorities!!!
> 
> Hope that everyone has had a great Monday!



All the best dear! Take care!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion, MT is fairly easier to use compared to 90 or 140 twill. No need to spend time doing the bias folds etc. I like it a lot.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Quick update ladies and I will post more later or tomorrow. My trip to LA has been cancelled to a later date as there was a minor family emergency here and I didn't want my DH to cope with it alone. Priorities!!!
> 
> Hope that everyone has had a great Monday!



All the best, Vigee. Hope all's okay.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Fabfashion, MT is fairly easier to use compared to 90 or 140 twill. No need to spend time doing the bias folds etc. I like it a lot.


Thanks, xiangxiang! Will start browsing some action pics. I'm terrible with folding this and that.


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Quick update ladies and I will post more later or tomorrow. My trip to LA has been cancelled to a later date as there was a minor family emergency here and I didn't want my DH to cope with it alone. Priorities!!!
> 
> Hope that everyone has had a great Monday!



Oh goodness, vigee I hope everything is ok. Sorry to hear about both the emergency and the rescheduling. Wishing you and your family all the best.


----------



## MASEML

Hello ladies, 

So as guessed and with the help from all of you, I didn't purchase the Jige (assuming it was still available this am). Safe for now  




MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm back from my relaxing stay-cation. We had a great time and truly gorgeous weather.
> 
> It looks like I missed quite a bit and I have to jump into work for this weekend's project and my class graduation on Friday.
> 
> I'll try to catch up over lunch time or later this evening.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day!




*MrsO*, welcome back! Glad to hear your weekend was relaxing. Well deserved! Hopefully, today wasn't too stressful. And early congrats on your big day! Woo hoo!! 



Mindi B said:


> lol, MASEML--I "forgot" to work out yesterday, too.  I told myself that doing some spring cleaning made up for it.  Good for you for walking to work, and how wonderful that you can!  My DH would LOVE to be able to walk everywhere, all the time, for everything!



*Mindi*, haha. Looks like we both "forgot" to work out   spring cleaning is definitely worth skipping a work out. Good for you! How'd you do? Isn't it such a great feeling when it's all done?! Walking to work is great - time goes by so quickly! 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Most of it it's done now so I can finally relax and waiting for Amex to finishing off booking a few restaurants then we will be set. Have a safe flight tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> *MASEML*, regarding the jige, I have seen the wallet in my store and I won't enable you because I don't think it was a good option to get either, especially that you already have a jige elan.
> 
> And I have finally finished my wardrobe shuffle and discovered I have way too many plain cotton T-shirts! I feel that I would not need to buy them for the rest of my life if I stay in the same size. On average, we have one week in the summer and then a few weeks' of vacation for me to wear T-shirts at all! Note to self: no more cotton T-shirts! Same applies to sandals!



*Xiangxiang*, Oooh which restaurants are you asking the concierge to book? Speaking of restaurants, have you been to the Fat Duck? Is it really that great?

Thanks for not enabling (and FabF too), money is better spent on other things or in the bank. 

Sounds like you like tees and sandals   Like my love of dresses....endless number of all kinds of dresses.



Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, ladies! It's sunny today and will get to 20C/68F later this aft. Of course, there are those spring crazies that are already walking around in t-shirts when it wasn't even 10C yet. Even with my trench, I still feel a little chilly.
> 
> Went to the post office before lunch. My anemone rodeo GM is on her way to a lovely tPFer. I hope she gets to go out and about--too pretty to sit in a box. I still haven't decided whether to keep my pm or mm anemone. I like the mm size but already have a blue one that's still in its box and then there are 2 paddocks that haven't seen the light of day. Editing is so hard. I'm an H hoarder I know I know.
> 
> 
> Vigee, MASEML, MrsJDS, dharma, I was very good on Saturday. Only picked up a DKNY spring sweater, BCBG LBD with a bit of sequins for my Sept cruise (it folds smaller than a CSGM) and Ralph Lauren dress for a steal! Although trying on spring clothes made me a little depressed. I gained 5 lbs in the past year and it's like 10 lbs on a taller person. I officially went on a diet right after I had the chocolate triple meltdown with ice cream at Appleby's. Lol.
> 
> 
> MASEML, the jige looks very pretty but I think you made the right choice since you already have the jige elan. Stay strong, girl!



*FabF*, you are hysterical my dear. How many rodeos do you own?! They are very cute and very coveted. Well done for having a horsey collection. 

You were v good on Saturday! Well done. Love your story re diet. I have no idea what a triple chocolate meltdown is but it sounds too tempting to pass up. 

Thanks for the opinion re the jige. I agree!! 



Madam Bijoux said:


> Thanks, Fabfashion!
> Hope everyone is having a great day.  I played with the Apple watch for a while- the screen is easier to read than I thought it would be.



I have to know....how is the watch? Is it worth it?


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Thanks, Fabfashion!
> Hope everyone is having a great day.  I played with the Apple watch for a while- the screen is easier to read than I thought it would be.





MASEML said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> So as guessed and with the help from all of you, I didn't purchase the Jige (assuming it was still available this am). Safe for now
> 
> *MrsO*, welcome back! Glad to hear your weekend was relaxing. Well deserved! Hopefully, today wasn't too stressful. And early congrats on your big day! Woo hoo!!
> 
> *Mindi*, haha. Looks like we both "forgot" to work out   spring cleaning is definitely worth skipping a work out. Good for you! How'd you do? Isn't it such a great feeling when it's all done?! Walking to work is great - time goes by so quickly!
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, Oooh which restaurants are you asking the concierge to book? Speaking of restaurants, have you been to the Fat Duck? Is it really that great?
> 
> Thanks for not enabling (and FabF too), money is better spent on other things or in the bank.
> 
> Sounds like you like tees and sandals   Like my love of dresses....endless number of all kinds of dresses.
> 
> *FabF*, you are hysterical my dear. How many rodeos do you own?! They are very cute and very coveted. Well done for having a horsey collection.
> 
> You were v good on Saturday! Well done. Love your story re diet. I have no idea what a triple chocolate meltdown is but it sounds too tempting to pass up.
> 
> Thanks for the opinion re the jige. I agree!!
> 
> I have to know....how is the watch? Is it worth it?



Madam and MASEML, I heard on the radio on my way home that the watch is  sold out already. Record time! It'd be great not to worry about carrying  a phone especially in a Kelly. Wish they make a pocket in the back but  then I'll probably overstuff it. 

MASEML, I had 4 rodeos until this morning. Now just 3--blue MM, anemone MM & PM. Still would like a lime one.  The triple chocolate meltdown is a lava cake but is drizzled with dark and white chocolate. Sinfully delish! I'd specifically eat less entree just to be able to eat it.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!

Vigee, I'm sorry to hear that a family emergency has caused you to postpone your trip to see your DDs.  I hope everything turns out okay.  DH is in good hands with you around.  Keep us posted.

FabF - congrats on selling one of your Rodeos!  I know you mentioned in the past that you wanted to do so.  By the way I was one of those spring crazies LOL!  Walked outside without a coat, wearing only a cap sleeve dress and bare legs.  People around me were wearing parkas and down coats and I was wondering, "who are all of these winter crazies, LOL"!

MASEML - congrats on holding back from buying the jige wallet.  I don't even know what it is, but I can imagine with it being a jige with a bit of lizard trim, it must be pricey relative to what it is.  But then, what about H isn't pricey relative to what it is!  Congrats on walking to and from work.  I like to think I may have inspired many of us to walk more as a way to get a workout in!  It totally counts IMO!


----------



## katekluet

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Quick update ladies and I will post more later or tomorrow. My trip to LA has been cancelled to a later date as there was a minor family emergency here and I didn't want my DH to cope with it alone. Priorities!!!
> 
> Hope that everyone has had a great Monday!


Vigee, hoping for a successful resolution.....all the best


----------



## Suncatcher

Xiang - I am a huge fan of maxi twillies.  LIke its versatility and the price point too.  Also like the fact that I can bring in a scarf ring to accessorize the MTs.

Madam - how did you manage to get an Apple watch before the official launch date (which I believe is tomorrow)!  Do you love it?  Is it worth it?  I read the NYT review of it.  Made me want to get one but I'm so attached to my Cartier watch which my dad gave to me many moons ago.  I don't have enough wrists for all of my wrist accessories!

MrsO - so glad to hear you had a wonderful staycation.

FabF - don't lose your new Cartier sunglasses!


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> Madam and MASEML, I heard on the radio on my way home that the watch is  sold out already. Record time! It'd be great not to worry about carrying  a phone especially in a Kelly. Wish they make a pocket in the back but  then I'll probably overstuff it.
> 
> MASEML, I had 4 rodeos until this morning. Now just 3--blue MM, anemone MM & PM. Still would like a lime one.  The triple chocolate meltdown is a lava cake but is drizzled with dark and white chocolate. Sinfully delish! I'd specifically eat less entree just to be able to eat it.



Actually, the reason why I didn't preorder the watch is because I learned you need your phone nearby in order for all the gamut of options to work (phone, text, Internet?, apps). The only thing that works on the watch if your phone isn't near are the timekeeping and Fitbit options. Sooo, you'd still need to carry your phone in your handbag :/  seems pointless to have this watch? I don't know, I've never been an early adopter....

An amazing rodeo collection. They are so pretty to look at! 

Yummy dessert!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Vigee, I'm sorry to hear that a family emergency has caused you to postpone your trip to see your DDs.  I hope everything turns out okay.  DH is in good hands with you around.  Keep us posted.
> 
> FabF - congrats on selling one of your Rodeos!  I know you mentioned in the past that you wanted to do so.  By the way I was one of those spring crazies LOL!  Walked outside without a coat, wearing only a cap sleeve dress and bare legs.  People around me were wearing parkas and down coats and I was wondering, "who are all of these winter crazies, LOL"!
> 
> MASEML - congrats on holding back from buying the jige wallet.  I don't even know what it is, but I can imagine with it being a jige with a bit of lizard trim, it must be pricey relative to what it is.  But then, what about H isn't pricey relative to what it is!  Congrats on walking to and from work.  I like to think I may have inspired many of us to walk more as a way to get a workout in!  It totally counts IMO!


MrsJDS, I think you inspired quite a few of us on the work out/walking front. I'm trying to figure out how to tone up in 30 days for when the weather is really warm and I can't hide behind long sleeves and sweaters anymore. You have a much higher tolerance for the cold weather than me. I'm originally from the tropics so anything below 70F/20C is cold! Lol. On the sunglasses, I'm more worried about dropping and scratching the lenses. I tend to forget they're on my lap sometimes and will get off the car and they go flying. Oops.


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Vigee, I'm sorry to hear that a family emergency has caused you to postpone your trip to see your DDs.  I hope everything turns out okay.  DH is in good hands with you around.  Keep us posted.
> 
> FabF - congrats on selling one of your Rodeos!  I know you mentioned in the past that you wanted to do so.  *By the way I was one of those spring crazies LOL!  Walked outside without a coat, wearing only a cap sleeve dress and bare legs.  People around me were wearing parkas and down coats and I was wondering, "who are all of these winter crazies, LOL*"!
> 
> MASEML - congrats on holding back from buying the jige wallet.  I don't even know what it is, but I can imagine with it being a jige with a bit of lizard trim, it must be pricey relative to what it is.  But then, what about H isn't pricey relative to what it is!  Congrats on walking to and from work.  I like to think I may have inspired many of us to walk more as a way to get a workout in!  It totally counts IMO!



This is me pretty often...except, I just haven't checked the weather before going outside. I rely on the evening news to give the weather forecast, which sometimes isn't accurate for the following day (who am I kidding, I find our forecasts inaccurate lately). 

Were you cold or was it really nice over the weekend? Sometimes I also do the opposite and over dress for the weather.... I can't get it right!


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> Actually, the reason why I didn't preorder the watch is because I learned you need your phone nearby in order for all the gamut of options to work (phone, text, Internet?, apps). The only thing that works on the watch if your phone isn't near are the timekeeping and Fitbit options. Sooo, you'd still need to carry your phone in your handbag :/  seems pointless to have this watch? I don't know, I've never been an early adopter....
> 
> An amazing rodeo collection. They are so pretty to look at!
> 
> Yummy dessert!


Thanks on the rodeo collection, MASEML. I think you get my obsessive tendencies.  If I think I don't have any cream top and need one, I'll go out and start looking for one again and again. Case in point, last week I discovered through my closet reorganization that I now have 5 cream tops, 3 are still with tags. Thanks for the info on the phone. I haven't read up on it. Thought I'll wait until someone shows up with it at work. 

Kate, I'm just as curious as MASEML as to how much wine do you have? Congrats on making room in your 2 closets. DH and I talked about having a wine cellar but I'm a buy and consume type when it comes to food and drinks so if there's enough wine to fill a cellar, I'm mostly going to drink it all day and night.


----------



## Suncatcher

MASEML said:


> This is me pretty often...except, I just haven't checked the weather before going outside. I rely on the evening news to give the weather forecast, which sometimes isn't accurate for the following day (who am I kidding, I find our forecasts inaccurate lately).
> 
> Were you cold or was it really nice over the weekend? Sometimes I also do the opposite and over dress for the weather.... I can't get it right!



We had a glorious weekend. It was truly warm.  I wore capris while out on Sunday and I was properly dressed for the weather!  I dp tend to wear less layers than required for the temperature, however.  I have pretty good circulation I think.  Or I may just be crazy!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MASEML said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> So as guessed and with the help from all of you, I didn't purchase the Jige (assuming it was still available this am). Safe for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MrsO*, welcome back! Glad to hear your weekend was relaxing. Well deserved! Hopefully, today wasn't too stressful. And early congrats on your big day! Woo hoo!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Mindi*, haha. Looks like we both "forgot" to work out   spring cleaning is definitely worth skipping a work out. Good for you! How'd you do? Isn't it such a great feeling when it's all done?! Walking to work is great - time goes by so quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, Oooh which restaurants are you asking the concierge to book? Speaking of restaurants, have you been to the Fat Duck? Is it really that great?
> 
> Thanks for not enabling (and FabF too), money is better spent on other things or in the bank.
> 
> Sounds like you like tees and sandals   Like my love of dresses....endless number of all kinds of dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> *FabF*, you are hysterical my dear. How many rodeos do you own?! They are very cute and very coveted. Well done for having a horsey collection.
> 
> You were v good on Saturday! Well done. Love your story re diet. I have no idea what a triple chocolate meltdown is but it sounds too tempting to pass up.
> 
> Thanks for the opinion re the jige. I agree!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have to know....how is the watch? Is it worth it?





MrsJDS said:


> Xiang - I am a huge fan of maxi twillies.  LIke its versatility and the price point too.  Also like the fact that I can bring in a scarf ring to accessorize the MTs.
> 
> Madam - how did you manage to get an Apple watch before the official launch date (which I believe is tomorrow)!  Do you love it?  Is it worth it?  I read the NYT review of it.  Made me want to get one but I'm so attached to my Cartier watch which my dad gave to me many moons ago.  I don't have enough wrists for all of my wrist accessories!
> 
> MrsO - so glad to hear you had a wonderful staycation.
> 
> FabF - don't lose your new Cartier sunglasses!





Fabfashion said:


> Thanks on the rodeo collection, MASEML. I think you get my obsessive tendencies.  If I think I don't have any cream top and need one, I'll go out and start looking for one again and again. Case in point, last week I discovered through my closet reorganization that I now have 5 cream tops, 3 are still with tags. Thanks for the info on the phone. I haven't read up on it. Thought I'll wait until someone shows up with it at work.
> 
> Kate, I'm just as curious as MASEML as to how much wine do you have? Congrats on making room in your 2 closets. DH and I talked about having a wine cellar but I'm a buy and consume type when it comes to food and drinks so if there's enough wine to fill a cellar, I'm mostly going to drink it all day and night.



Hi, Maseml and MrsJDS.  The watch is nice, but it isn't a must have.  It won't be available until the 24th- I was playing with it in the store.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> We had a glorious weekend. It was truly warm.  I wore capris while out on Sunday and I was properly dressed for the weather!  I dp tend to wear less layers than required for the temperature, however.  I have pretty good circulation I think.  Or I may just be crazy!


Not crazy at all, MrsJDS.  My DH would rather be in t-shirts and shorts all year if he could. But then he likes to ski and do other wintery activities and I'd rather stay indoors by the fireplace with a hot chocolate. I just learned over time to check the weather network instead of ask him what the weather's going to be like or I'll be freezing.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies, Happy, Happy Tuesday! 

SO thrilled that I am NOT traveling today, it is with relief that I sate this. 

The minor emergency is just that ~ MINOR ~ but enough so that I belong here at home right now with DH. Thanks for your all well wishes. Today will be spent unpacking and organizing my carry-on bags. Not sad at all. I am very easy going and a little afraid to fly so this is perfect. It works out perfectly fine for me. 

There is so much to catch up on from yesterday and I am totally out of the cafe loop.  

I will do my best to catch up with all of you.

*MadamB*, will you spring for the new Apple watch? I don't wear watches, so this might be totally impractical for me but I hope that get one 

*MrsO,* nothing like a restorative Spa-vacation to energize and so glad that DH and you enjoyed it. Busy with projects this week? Of course you are! Any editorials coming up in the near future?

*FabF*, can you post a pick of your Cartier sunnies or at least the model numbers? They sound wonderful and such a generous DH. He sounds like a keeper. Keep us updated on the your new closet, too.  I have a weather app on my iPhone that I can't live without!

*xiangxiang*, don't own one MT and will have to investigate these further! Love the look of it. Also, don't own many T-shirts but have Equipment blouses in almost every color. Banned for life! 

*MASEML,* another congrats on not buying the  jige wallet. Wise decision.

*Mindi*, Spring cleaning is good for the soul and is lots of exercise. No need for a workout afterwards! 

*kate*, are you ready for LV? Part of me wishes that I was going but I am so shy that it would take a mountain to move me there for the national meet-up. Am thinking of going to the NYC meet-up on April 30 ~ have been and it's a great group of people.

*dharma*, how is work and what's new? 

Did stop at H yesterday and picked up a few trinkets, will post a pic once there is light out. 

Have a great morning all!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, xiangxiang! Will start browsing some action pics. I'm terrible with folding this and that.



*Fabfashion*, take a look at the MT thread and they have great mod pics. The idea is it gives you the length of a 140 square without having to fold it. My favourite way is tie the two ends securely and just loop it around your neck. Very easy! 



MASEML said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> So as guessed and with the help from all of you, I didn't purchase the Jige (assuming it was still available this am). Safe for now
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, Oooh which restaurants are you asking the concierge to book? Speaking of restaurants, have you been to the Fat Duck? Is it really that great?
> 
> Thanks for not enabling (and FabF too), money is better spent on other things or in the bank.
> 
> Sounds like you like tees and sandals   Like my love of dresses....endless number of all kinds of dresses.



*MASEML*, we are booking some restaurants for our trip to South of France in July/Aug. Still a long way to go but the area does get really really busy during those months. I haven't been to Fat Duck but some of my friends went and they said it was very good. But you kinda need to book the room to stay there because it's in Oxfordshire. I buy those short sleeved cotton t-shirts and sandals for my imaginable life that I lived on a tropical island with 365 days of sunshine a year! I think dresses are more versatile maybe I should add more of them to my wardrobe. Will definitely dress shopping before our vacation in SoF.  



MrsJDS said:


> Xiang - I am a huge fan of maxi twillies.  LIke its versatility and the price point too.  Also like the fact that I can bring in a scarf ring to accessorize the MTs.



*MrsJDS*, love MT but I found the subsequent seasons to be very stiff in material. I haven't checked this S/S season yet. 



Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Maseml and MrsJDS.  The watch is nice, but it isn't a must have.  It won't be available until the 24th- I was playing with it in the store.



*Madam Bijoux*, I saw the watch ad on TV last night and I think I will stick with my Rolex and Cartier. Especially that I don't have an iPhone any more. 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies, Happy, Happy Tuesday!
> 
> SO thrilled that I am NOT traveling today, it is with relief that I sate this.
> 
> The minor emergency is just that ~ MINOR ~ but enough so that I belong here at home right now with DH. Thanks for your all well wishes. Today will be spent unpacking and organizing my carry-on bags. Not sad at all. I am very easy going and a little afraid to fly so this is perfect. It works out perfectly fine for me.
> 
> There is so much to catch up on from yesterday and I am totally out of the cafe loop.
> 
> I will do my best to catch up with all of you.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, don't own one MT and will have to investigate these further! Love the look of it. Also, don't own many T-shirts but have Equipment blouses in almost every color. Banned for life!
> 
> Did stop at H yesterday and picked up a few trinkets, will post a pic once there is light out.
> 
> Have a great morning all!



*Vigee*, glad to hear that the emergency is only minor! Hope it resolves soon! I keep hearing about Equipment blouse so I must check it out! Question, what do you wear a blouse with? I normally wear very fitted shirts with pencil skirts etc. What did you get from H???


----------



## MSO13

Hi everyone!

*Vigee,* glad to hear it was only a minor emergency and you're relieved not to be flying! I'm looking forward to see what you got from H!

*Fab*, I too would love to see your Cartier glasses. I just bought my most expensive pair ever, the 18K gold Victoria Beckham ones and I have to say I LOVE them. I ordered them from a UK site to save a little money off them which was worth it. Congrats on selling one of your rodeos!

*Xiang, Fab and MrsJDS,* I thought I would love the Maxi Twilly for the ease of tying and bought a Brazil one but I let it go as I never wore it. I've just practiced my folding skills and my current love is 70cm and my shawls. I found the maxi twilly fabric more prone to snags from my dry hands and didn't love the drape of the two layers sewn together. None of the prints the last 2 seasons have spoken to me but I know better than to say "never" with H.  I've seen them worn on others and think they look so chic though. 

*Madam,* your Menthe K is lovely. I would love to check out the iWatch in the store as I LOVE gadgets but I have no use for it as I wear my H bracelets on my watch hand and prefer those 

*Kate*, have the best time in LV!

*Mindi,* glad to hear Miss O is doing well!

*Maseml,* it sounds like a good call on the Jige but wow, lizard trim! That would be hard for me to pass up. There's a gray with gray lizard on E Bay that I've been watching but I have no need at the moment. 

*Dharma,* have you seen the FW swatches in store yet? Someone posted in the Podium thread and there's a gray (Basalt)that looks like a _VERY _promising mid tone gray. 

Nothing new in my world, just a bunch of pretty projects coming up and some busy weekends. I saw a rug over the weekend that inspired me to start diverting some of my shopping funds but no purchases yet. Still haven't started planning a vacation but I will soon, I need to figure out what kind of work projects I can fit in during my travels first. Have a great day all!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies, Happy, Happy Tuesday!
> 
> SO thrilled that I am NOT traveling today, it is with relief that I sate this.
> 
> The minor emergency is just that ~ MINOR ~ but enough so that I belong here at home right now with DH. Thanks for your all well wishes. Today will be spent unpacking and organizing my carry-on bags. Not sad at all. I am very easy going and a little afraid to fly so this is perfect. It works out perfectly fine for me.
> 
> There is so much to catch up on from yesterday and I am totally out of the cafe loop.
> 
> I will do my best to catch up with all of you.
> 
> *MadamB*, will you spring for the new Apple watch? I don't wear watches, so this might be totally impractical for me but I hope that get one
> 
> *MrsO,* nothing like a restorative Spa-vacation to energize and so glad that DH and you enjoyed it. Busy with projects this week? Of course you are! Any editorials coming up in the near future?
> 
> *FabF*, can you post a pick of your Cartier sunnies or at least the model numbers? They sound wonderful and such a generous DH. He sounds like a keeper. Keep us updated on the your new closet, too.  I have a weather app on my iPhone that I can't live without!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, don't own one MT and will have to investigate these further! Love the look of it. Also, don't own many T-shirts but have Equipment blouses in almost every color. Banned for life!
> 
> *MASEML,* another congrats on not buying the  jige wallet. Wise decision.
> 
> *Mindi*, Spring cleaning is good for the soul and is lots of exercise. No need for a workout afterwards!
> 
> *kate*, are you ready for LV? Part of me wishes that I was going but I am so shy that it would take a mountain to move me there for the national meet-up. Am thinking of going to the NYC meet-up on April 30 ~ have been and it's a great group of people.
> 
> *dharma*, how is work and what's new?
> 
> Did stop at H yesterday and picked up a few trinkets, will post a pic once there is light out.
> 
> Have a great morning all!


 


MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> *Vigee,* glad to hear it was only a minor emergency and you're relieved not to be flying! I'm looking forward to see what you got from H!
> 
> *Fab*, I too would love to see your Cartier glasses. I just bought my most expensive pair ever, the 18K gold Victoria Beckham ones and I have to say I LOVE them. I ordered them from a UK site to save a little money off them which was worth it. Congrats on selling one of your rodeos!
> 
> *Xiang, Fab and MrsJDS,* I thought I would love the Maxi Twilly for the ease of tying and bought a Brazil one but I let it go as I never wore it. I've just practiced my folding skills and my current love is 70cm and my shawls. I found the maxi twilly fabric more prone to snags from my dry hands and didn't love the drape of the two layers sewn together. None of the prints the last 2 seasons have spoken to me but I know better than to say "never" with H.  I've seen them worn on others and think they look so chic though.
> 
> *Madam,* your Menthe K is lovely. I would love to check out the iWatch in the store as I LOVE gadgets but I have no use for it as I wear my H bracelets on my watch hand and prefer those
> 
> *Kate*, have the best time in LV!
> 
> *Mindi,* glad to hear Miss O is doing well!
> 
> *Maseml,* it sounds like a good call on the Jige but wow, lizard trim! That would be hard for me to pass up. There's a gray with gray lizard on E Bay that I've been watching but I have no need at the moment.
> 
> *Dharma,* have you seen the FW swatches in store yet? Someone posted in the Podium thread and there's a gray (Basalt)that looks like a _VERY _promising mid tone gray.
> 
> Nothing new in my world, just a bunch of pretty projects coming up and some busy weekends. I saw a rug over the weekend that inspired me to start diverting some of my shopping funds but no purchases yet. Still haven't started planning a vacation but I will soon, I need to figure out what kind of work projects I can fit in during my travels first. Have a great day all!


 
Hi, VigeeLeBrun and MrsOwen3  I still haven't decided if I'll get the watch.  I really don't need it- but when was need ever a consideration when you're thinking about getting a new toy?


----------



## Fabfashion

A quick stop to say hello to everyone! 

Vigee, so glad to hear it's only a minor emergency. Your DH sure would be glad that you're there to support him.  Once you rebook your trip, the minimal packing will be a cinch now that you have practiced. 

xiangxiang, I'll check out the MT thread. Today I wore my 90 orange mexique to work. Completely forgot I have it--found it last night while reorganizing. I need to lable my 90 boxes. I only did the CSGMs.

MrsO, will there be a graduation party this week?

Madam, I used to be those early adopters on gadgets but now I wait to see if I really need it. It's fun to be the first kid with a new toy though.

I've been invited by a dear tPFer friend to accompany her to the H DC store opening party on Apr. 29. Still not sure if I could given work commitments and travel logistics. It'd be fun and I don't think I'll be invited to our local store's party if there's ever one since I don't shop there enough. Should I? And, I have nothing to wear and all my bags are too huge. Teach me to buy all practical day-bags!

Off to Sephora to return the over-hyped Kevin Aucoin concealer and will stop by later.


----------



## Fabfashion

Good evening, ladies! It's been a bit of a blur trying to figure out if I should go to the DC party. Crazy logic won out and I just booked a flight and a hotel. Crazy, I know! Reminded me of me pre-DDs. Lol. Used to hop on a plane to surprise my dear friends in Paris. Oh well, only live once and it's only 2 hours flight away. A few sweet tPFers from the area already suggested restaurants and shopping areas. I don't think this is going to be a huge party like Bond Street. Cocktail at 5:45 near the new store then sit down dinner in a museum/government building nearby. It's on Apr 29th so lots of time to plan. 

Vigee, MrsO, I'll post pic of the sunnies tomorrow. 

Good night, all.


----------



## dharma

Morning everyone!  It's been another crazy work week but halfway done now! I'll try to catchup a bit.....

FabF! How amazing!! I wish I could travel to DC and meet you there! You will have a wonderful time   what will you wear?

Mrs.O, thank you for pointing out basalt in the swatch photo. I have seen the new swatches in my boutique yet have no recollection what so ever of this color! I'm thinking the photo might be off because I definitely would remember a mid grey. Or perhaps I skipped over it because it's darker? I am going to look again next time I'm there, thank you. At this point in my collection, I'm feeling like any bag I still desire is going to be on the vintage market so when I'm ready I'm going to look there. I am looking forward to that new adventure in collecting!

I'll try to post more soon!  Miss all of you!


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> Good evening, ladies! It's been a bit of a blur trying to figure out if I should go to the DC party. Crazy logic won out and I just booked a flight and a hotel. Crazy, I know! Reminded me of me pre-DDs. Lol. Used to hop on a plane to surprise my dear friends in Paris. Oh well, only live once and it's only 2 hours flight away. A few sweet tPFers from the area already suggested restaurants and shopping areas. I don't think this is going to be a huge party like Bond Street. Cocktail at 5:45 near the new store then sit down dinner in a museum/government building nearby. It's on Apr 29th so lots of time to plan.
> 
> Vigee, MrsO, I'll post pic of the sunnies tomorrow.
> 
> Good night, all.



Well done FabF!! It'll be fun... I think it's less than 2 hours...more like 1.5hrs gate to gate? I just remember when I was still in high school, my mom took me to DC for the weekend to meet up with my dad (who had been there during the week for work) - I recall the flight being very short. Anyway, it's probably an extra 10 minutes or so in the sky from NY...

What will you wear??? 

Hello all- will post more to each of you later! Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Good evening, ladies! It's been a bit of a blur trying to figure out if I should go to the DC party. Crazy logic won out and I just booked a flight and a hotel. Crazy, I know! Reminded me of me pre-DDs. Lol. Used to hop on a plane to surprise my dear friends in Paris. Oh well, only live once and it's only 2 hours flight away. A few sweet tPFers from the area already suggested restaurants and shopping areas. I don't think this is going to be a huge party like Bond Street. Cocktail at 5:45 near the new store then sit down dinner in a museum/government building nearby. It's on Apr 29th so lots of time to plan.
> 
> Vigee, MrsO, I'll post pic of the sunnies tomorrow.
> 
> Good night, all.





dharma said:


> Morning everyone!  It's been another crazy work week but halfway done now! I'll try to catchup a bit.....
> 
> FabF! How amazing!! I wish I could travel to DC and meet you there! You will have a wonderful time   what will you wear?
> 
> Mrs.O, thank you for pointing out basalt in the swatch photo. I have seen the new swatches in my boutique yet have no recollection what so ever of this color! I'm thinking the photo might be off because I definitely would remember a mid grey. Or perhaps I skipped over it because it's darker? I am going to look again next time I'm there, thank you. At this point in my collection, I'm feeling like any bag I still desire is going to be on the vintage market so when I'm ready I'm going to look there. I am looking forward to that new adventure in collecting!
> 
> I'll try to post more soon!  Miss all of you!



Good morning ladies and happy Wednesday! 

*FabF*, glad that you are going to the DC opening, I think that it will be so much fun and a great mini getaway. How pleasant for you! Yes, please do post a pic of your new sunnies when you have the time. Would love to see them. How is your new closet coming along? Finished and organized?

*MrsO*, speaking of sunnies, love VB shades. Bought a VB pair from NAP but had to return them as the frames were huge on me. Seems like you have a few amazing projects coming up and now that your class is over you will be able to enjoy a few months of much-needed time off, especially in June. Also, read that you are going to the tPF NYC meet-up and think that I will probably go too. Will PM you about it. 

*MASEML*, have a great day at the office, you were at the cafe early this morning! 

*MadamB*, let us know if you decide to buy the Apple watch, very curious about it but so far not tempted. I simply do not wear watches and usually wear an H stack on each arm.

*MrsJDS*, *Mindi*, *xiangxiang*, *kate* and *biscuit*, hello and have a lovely day. 

As for me, I am now simply unpacking my luggage and don't feel an urge to re-book my flight to LA right now. My packing room is a mess, my diet is going great and my exercise program has fallen by the wayside. Might go to Dallas for a long weekend in a few weeks as my DH has a business trip there. The sun is shining here and the temperature is good, so all of this is a plus. 

Will post a pic of the few H trinkets from Monday ~ they are SMALL ~ a little later  today.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies! Not sure if you have this problem but it literally takes 10-12 mins for my computer to start up at work. Never encountered this before in my prior job. So I use the time to pop into the cafe!

FabF - how wonderful you are going to Washington for the store opening!  The store should acknowledge your presence (like how out of towners are acknowledged at a wedding)!  Are you meeting up TPFers there as well?  How else will you spend your time in DC?  I imagine there is good shopping there. 

Vigee - I have been to Dallas once - last July - and enjoyed visiting there. It was hot when I went!  I regret not buying cowboy boots then. DH bought a pair and wears them all the time when we go out in the evening. I am going to Montana this July for a long weekend (I can't wait to see big sky country!) and hope to buy a pair there. I look forward to seeing pics of your purchases!


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsO and Dharma - I'm looking forward to inspecting one colour more closely IRL which I thought was a basalt blue but maybe it is actually grey? My eyes are losing it!  In any case I didn't find the A/W colours speak to me that much, but it is sometimes hard to evaluate off a picture. 

Somewhat related to MrsO comments about the scarves but I have found that I am really slowing down my H purchases. Did I tell you all I doing am experiment where I see how long I can go without wearing the same office outfit twice?  I'm in week four and I'm not even close to being done. Figure I can go at least 6 weeks before I might start at zero again. Same applies with scarves and bags. I feel like I have enough in rotation to last me awhile. Need to amortize down the cost per wear!

Xiang - how lovely that you are going to the south of France this summer. I love that area. Was last there with DH about 5 years ago. Stayed in two really nice hotels over there and ate at some Michelin 2 or 3 star restaurant where the meal was out of this world. Lucky you!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies! Not sure if you have this problem but it literally takes 10-12 mins for my computer to start up at work. Never encountered this before in my prior job. So I use the time to pop into the cafe!
> 
> FabF - how wonderful you are going to Washington for the store opening!  The store should acknowledge your presence (like how out of towners are acknowledged at a wedding)!  Are you meeting up TPFers there as well?  How else will you spend your time in DC?  I imagine there is good shopping there.
> 
> Vigee - I have been to Dallas once - last July - and enjoyed visiting there. It was hot when I went!  I regret not buying cowboy boots then. DH bought a pair and wears them all the time when we go out in the evening. I am going to Montana this July for a long weekend (I can't wait to see big sky country!) and hope to buy a pair there. I look forward to seeing pics of your purchases!



*MrsJDS*, 10 minutes to boot up a computer is a really LONG time! I would totally lose patience, lol. My H buying has been gradually slowing down this year but that happens and then it amps back up again. I over did it last year so I am trying to be pretty good and mostly succeeding. Also, 6-8 weeks of outfit rotation is crazy funny but I am right there with you. Also, love cowboy boots and can't wait to see your new purchase in July.

Glad that you liked Dallas, haven't been there in ages. We will stay at The Mansion on Turtle Creek so that will be pleasant ~ their website looks great. Hopefully the weather there will be nice and warm so that I can spend my days by the pool. 

*FabF*, I think that you previously asked a question about Equipment blouses. I wear them with skinny jeans and love them. Must warn you, they are highly addictive and there are a million colors to buy. One of my closets is practically dedicated to them.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

yes, we all must check out the swatches. There are several blues and one called Baltic Blue and this mysterious Basalt. Why do they name them similar things? Like it's not confusing enough??

*Vigee,* I have family in Dallas and have had many lovely meals at the Mansion at Turtle Creek. You'll love it. Last I was there we stayed at the Joule which is next to the original Neiman Marcus and One Direction was in the hotel at the same time and it was a total zoo. If you do get over to Neiman, there's a cute set of shops next door that sells Comme des Garcons, Isabel Marant and some great indie jewelry that I bet your DDs would love. The boutique in the Joule was quite interesting as well. 

*Fab,* I'm excited you're going to the DC opening. Have a lovely time. I met a great SA there and found the whole staff to be very nice. I to want to know what bag you're bringing and what you'll wear!

*MrsJDS, *I understand wanting to shop your own closet and it sounds like you're well stocked  I have no doubts that H will rear back up with temptations for me all at once in Fall. My SA is already plotting to get my Kelly in fast, fast, fast to celebrate my big job before June but I guess I wouldn't mind that if it's one of the dream colors. As for scarves, I do love the 70s that I have but not enough to go looking and likely leaving with 3 or 4 more. As much as I want some of my CDC wishlist, I don't mind waiting. I do love Nadège Vanhee-Cybulski's past work for The Row so I'm sure that RTW will tempt me for Fall but at those prices, they must be strategic purchases and I need to be at my weight loss goal and maintain for a while. And yes, I would call the IT department, that is WAY too long for the computer to boot up even if it's connecting to internal networks etc. I start tapping my fingers if my iMac takes longer than 45 seconds!

Hi to everyone else!  More later, must hustle to get some work done!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Hump Day, ladies! It's quite warm today and  again. I'm wearing capris. 

Going browsing during lunch for ideas on what to wear to the DC event. Apparently, only 40+ people are invited. There's a sit down dinner so my DF's SA suggested cocktail attire. I was hoping there'd be more people like the Bond St event so I'd blend right. Hopefully, I'll get to meet other tPFers there. Hmm...DC is known to be conservative so I'm not quite sure what to wear. I have a lot of dresses but will keep with a dark color. Will have to shop my closet tonight and try them on as they may not fit anymore! As for bags, unfortunately I've been very practical so all my H bags are day bags in large sizes. I had a panic moment last night and wanted to buy a new evening bag of sort. A cooler head and a good night sleep prevailed and one of my bags will just have to work--may be the RC K35 phw or orange plume 28 ghw. I'll just have to wear more accessories to distract people from looking at my bag. Lol.

Vigee, a trip to Dallas sounds wonderful. I've never visited but heard they now have a bustling arts scene. I think it was xiangxiang who mentioned the Equipment blouses. I wanted to check them out too and just googled them up--very nice indeed. They carry them here so I'll go try them on. Haven't done anything on the closet front as I'm waiting for DH to put the finishing touches--he said not to fill it yet. Now I need to turn my attention to preparing our taxes before I leave for DC. Our deadline is the end of April. 

MrsO, fingers crossed your K arrives soon. You're so patient. It'll be nice to have it by the summer so you can take her out and about and not worry too much about the snow/ice/rain. I ordered Docride's weather guard kit for my gator CDCs and will also put it on the chamonix Drag too. 

MrsJDS, 10 minutes seemed a long time. You should definitely check with IT. I know what you mean about shopping your closet. I can go for weeks without repeating my clothes too and I usually do it deliberately. I write down what I wear everyday, anal I know! Once I started a new job and my EA mentioned that she never saw me wearing the same outfit. Plus I keep buying more.  BTW, I just noticed this morning that my new DKNY sweater that I got last Saturday looks almost identical to the Vince sweater that I got a couple of months ago but haven't worn. No wonder I thought it looks familiar. May have to return it but sometimes it's just too much trouble. Oh well, one can never have too many white/cream sweaters. 

MASEML, any more celebrity visits at your office? Are you planning on seeing the Dior movie or visit the museum this weekend? I'm going to the H sales next week with my GF. Don't need anything, don't care to wake up that early but just want to go check it out for the experience. 

Off to window shop now--truly, just window shopping. Have a great day, all!


----------



## Fabfashion

Vigee, MrsO, here's the sunnies. I think the model is Panthere Wild. It has panthers on the sides and some kind of platinum plating. I nearly dropped it in Sephora yesterday and my heart just jumped out of my chest.


----------



## Suncatcher

Quick note here before I put my head down ans so some work!

MrsO - I stayed at the joule hotel too. Fabulous experience made better by there being no famous boy band staying there while I was there. And I too went to the same indie store you mentioned. My kind of store!  As for the a-w colours, I must have been thinking about Baltic blue. Thanks for clarifying!

FabF - in clothing dilemma situations like yours, I always put on a nice work-to-evening dress, amp it up with nice jewelry (costume or real) and wear evening shoes. Like my oh so uncomfortable rockstud heels. I find that kind of a look covers all my bases. In would definitely carry a small bag. In your case it would be your plume over your Kelly. And voila, an outfit!

Vigee - I too must check out equipment blouses!  Thanks for the style tip!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> *Xiang, Fab and MrsJDS,* I thought I would love the Maxi Twilly for the ease of tying and bought a Brazil one but I let it go as I never wore it. I've just practiced my folding skills and my current love is 70cm and my shawls. I found the maxi twilly fabric more prone to snags from my dry hands and didn't love the drape of the two layers sewn together. None of the prints the last 2 seasons have spoken to me but I know better than to say "never" with H.  I've seen them worn on others and think they look so chic though.



Hi *MrsOwen*, I have never ventured out to 70s. I do have a few of them but most of them I plan to frame for our new house. I must took one out and start to wear it as the weather turns warmer. Today we had 25 Celsius so no scarf is needed! But temperature will drop tomorrow. The best thing I like about 70s is the washed texture. Drapes very well.



Fabfashion said:


> A quick stop to say hello to everyone!
> 
> xiangxiang, I'll check out the MT thread. Today I wore my 90 orange mexique to work. Completely forgot I have it--found it last night while reorganizing. I need to lable my 90 boxes. I only did the CSGMs.
> 
> I've been invited by a dear tPFer friend to accompany her to the H DC store opening party on Apr. 29. Still not sure if I could given work commitments and travel logistics. It'd be fun and I don't think I'll be invited to our local store's party if there's ever one since I don't shop there enough. Should I? And, I have nothing to wear and all my bags are too huge. Teach me to buy all practical day-bags!
> 
> Off to Sephora to return the over-hyped Kevin Aucoin concealer and will stop by later.



*Fabfashion*, enjoy your DC opening party! Sounds so much fun too! I love your new sunnies too. Very nice! The dress code for our opening party was very relaxed so anything goes really. No need to worry too much. Bring one of your smaller H bags then you are set! 



dharma said:


> Morning everyone!  It's been another crazy work week but halfway done now! I'll try to catchup a bit.....
> 
> FabF! How amazing!! I wish I could travel to DC and meet you there! You will have a wonderful time   what will you wear?
> 
> Mrs.O, thank you for pointing out basalt in the swatch photo. I have seen the new swatches in my boutique yet have no recollection what so ever of this color! I'm thinking the photo might be off because I definitely would remember a mid grey. Or perhaps I skipped over it because it's darker? I am going to look again next time I'm there, thank you. At this point in my collection, I'm feeling like any bag I still desire is going to be on the vintage market so when I'm ready I'm going to look there. I am looking forward to that new adventure in collecting!
> 
> I'll try to post more soon!  Miss all of you!



*dharma*, hello to you! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good morning ladies and happy Wednesday!
> 
> *MrsJDS*, *Mindi*, *xiangxiang*, *kate* and *biscuit*, hello and have a lovely day.
> 
> As for me, I am now simply unpacking my luggage and don't feel an urge to re-book my flight to LA right now. My packing room is a mess, my diet is going great and my exercise program has fallen by the wayside. Might go to Dallas for a long weekend in a few weeks as my DH has a business trip there. The sun is shining here and the temperature is good, so all of this is a plus.
> 
> Will post a pic of the few H trinkets from Monday ~ they are SMALL ~ a little later  today.



*Vigee*, I need to know what bottom do you wear with blouses! I just bought a silk one which is quite longer than I am used to and I am thinking wear skinny jeans with it.



MrsJDS said:


> MrsO and Dharma - I'm looking forward to inspecting one colour more closely IRL which I thought was a basalt blue but maybe it is actually grey? My eyes are losing it!  In any case I didn't find the A/W colours speak to me that much, but it is sometimes hard to evaluate off a picture.
> 
> Somewhat related to MrsO comments about the scarves but I have found that I am really slowing down my H purchases. Did I tell you all I doing am experiment where I see how long I can go without wearing the same office outfit twice?  I'm in week four and I'm not even close to being done. Figure I can go at least 6 weeks before I might start at zero again. Same applies with scarves and bags. I feel like I have enough in rotation to last me awhile. Need to amortize down the cost per wear!
> 
> Xiang - how lovely that you are going to the south of France this summer. I love that area. Was last there with DH about 5 years ago. Stayed in two really nice hotels over there and ate at some Michelin 2 or 3 star restaurant where the meal was out of this world. Lucky you!!!



*MrsJDS*, I think I am slowing down on H purchases too! I still have last season's GM unworn in box with tag. I want to do the same with my wardrobe as in really wear what I have and only add very selected classic pieces. 

We LOVE SoF! We go almost every year but we skipped it last year, went to HK / Asia and U.S. instead. Need to have my fix of SoF this year! We love the Dior boutique in St Tropez and will have breakfast there. They serve a Dior breakfast on Dior china! And waiters were all male models - tall, dark, handsome with incredible bone structure. I'd go there just to look at the waiters! The food there is out of this world indeed! Love everything about SoF and the people were all very nice too! If I won the lottery that'll be my destination for a property! 

Hello everybody else!


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, MrsO, here's the sunnies. I think the model is Panthere Wild. It has panthers on the sides and some kind of platinum plating. I nearly dropped it in Sephora yesterday and my heart just jumped out of my chest.



Woah, I love them! You don't need to worry about your DC outfit, just arrive in those!! :sunnies


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, MrsO, here's the sunnies. I think the model is Panthere Wild. It has panthers on the sides and some kind of platinum plating. I nearly dropped it in Sephora yesterday and my heart just jumped out of my chest.



Wows!!! Love!!!!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Wows!!! Love!!!!!!


 


MrsOwen3 said:


> Woah, I love them! You don't need to worry about your DC outfit, just arrive in those!! :sunnies


 


xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Fabfashion*, enjoy your DC opening party! Sounds so much fun too! I love your new sunnies too. Very nice! The dress code for our opening party was very relaxed so anything goes really. No need to worry too much. Bring one of your smaller H bags then you are set!


 
Thank you on the sunnies, MrsJDS, MrsO and xiangxiang!  

MrsJDS, that's a great idea on wearing evening shoes. I tried on some Rockstuds at lunch time--they hurt! Couldn't walk 10 feet in them. I'll try on something else over the next week. We're going to be having cocktail at/near the store then shuttled over to another place for dinner. I want something I can walk in or I'm going to be in trouble. And I don't do flats! Wish me luck! 

I'm thinking black sleeveless sheath dress with a jacket. I have a D&G black & white striped jacket that's been sitting in my closet with tag still on. Will try tonight and then the mythiques phoenix in b&w and the orange plume. Under the radar. 

xiangxiang, which scarves from FW haven't you worn? I wanted the Zebra Pegasus so badly and yet I haven't worn it. 

Vigee, I too want to know what you wear the blouses with.

MASEML, the flight to DC is 1 hr and 50 mins. Unfortunately, I couldn't find a direct flight on the way back unless I want to leave at 6 am or 10 pm so there's a pit stop at JFK. My GF and I want to go to the ribbon cutting opening at 10 am and then I think we'll have lunch and do some shopping before flying back.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, which scarves from FW haven't you worn? I wanted the Zebra Pegasus so badly and yet I haven't worn it.



Hi Fabfashion, it's Peuple du Vent in ciel / parm / brun. Twins with Chincac:

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27638973&postcount=5192


----------



## MadMadCat

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you on the sunnies, MrsJDS, MrsO and xiangxiang!
> 
> MrsJDS, that's a great idea on wearing evening shoes. I tried on some Rockstuds at lunch time--they hurt! Couldn't walk 10 feet in them. I'll try on something else over the next week. We're going to be having cocktail at/near the store then shuttled over to another place for dinner. I want something I can walk in or I'm going to be in trouble. And I don't do flats! Wish me luck!
> 
> I'm thinking black sleeveless sheath dress with a jacket. I have a D&G black & white striped jacket that's been sitting in my closet with tag still on. Will try tonight and then the mythiques phoenix in b&w and the orange plume. Under the radar.
> 
> xiangxiang, which scarves from FW haven't you worn? I wanted the Zebra Pegasus so badly and yet I haven't worn it.
> 
> Vigee, I too want to know what you wear the blouses with.
> 
> MASEML, the flight to DC is 1 hr and 50 mins. Unfortunately, I couldn't find a direct flight on the way back unless I want to leave at 6 am or 10 pm so there's a pit stop at JFK. My GF and I want to go to the ribbon cutting opening at 10 am and then I think we'll have lunch and do some shopping before flying back.



I am sure you'll be perfect in that outfit. DC is not know for extragavant elegance. As you mentioned, it is pretty conservative and rather "understated".
Even when I go to the Kennedy center I find myself almost overdressed compared to most of the other women, and I am NOT a trendy dresser...

I think the plume will work beautifully with your b/w ensamble.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, MrsO, here's the sunnies. I think the model is Panthere Wild. It has panthers on the sides and some kind of platinum plating. I nearly dropped it in Sephora yesterday and my heart just jumped out of my chest.



*FabF*, OMG those Cartier Panthere Wild SUNNIES!!! Might have to become your twin with these. They are drop-dead gorgeous and I am looking for new sunnies for this summer. Thanks for the pic. Also, I like the outfit you described ~ it sounds perfect for the H event. Love sheath dresses, they are so classic and elegant. Fingers crossed that your D&G jacket is perfect with it.

*xiangxiang*, I wear my Equipment blouses with skinny jeans. They are the perfect background for an H 90cm/140cm. Which color do you have? Also, that CW of Peuple du Vent is so gorgeous. I have been thinking about how perfect it would be with anemone, right? Might have to try to hunt that one down. There must be at least one of that CW here in the US ~ last time I checked my store had 4 of them!

I, too have many scarves and CSGMs that I haven't worn. That is the main reason why I haven't been buying more these days. 

Promise that I will post a pic of my two new H bracelets tomorrow. DH just walked in the house and don't want to set up a photo shoot now. 

Hope that everyone has a great evening!


----------



## Fabfashion

dharma said:


> Morning everyone!  It's been another crazy work week but halfway done now! I'll try to catchup a bit.....
> 
> FabF! How amazing!! I wish I could travel to DC and meet you there! You will have a wonderful time   what will you wear?
> 
> Mrs.O, thank you for pointing out basalt in the swatch photo. I have seen the new swatches in my boutique yet have no recollection what so ever of this color! I'm thinking the photo might be off because I definitely would remember a mid grey. Or perhaps I skipped over it because it's darker? I am going to look again next time I'm there, thank you. At this point in my collection, I'm feeling like any bag I still desire is going to be on the vintage market so when I'm ready I'm going to look there. I am looking forward to that new adventure in collecting!
> 
> I'll try to post more soon!  Miss all of you!



Dharma, wish I could meet you too! Too bad there's no TPF DC meet at the same time. Hope things ease off a bit for you as the weekend approaches.


----------



## MASEML

Omg, I missed so much!! It's been chaotic here in the office - a lot going on. Good,  I guess! 

No celebrity sightings again but i now understand why we had the celebs in our office that day.   the celeb posted a photo on his/her Instagram! 



FabF - love your cartier glasses! Can you post a photo of your outfit that you plan to wear? That's great that you'll be in DC for the event - you shld drop by nyc on your way back.... I bet your 1 hr 50 flight is actually less Bc of padding that the airlines give to account for landing and takeoff delays. Hopefully, no delays but Reagan is one busy airport!


Vigee, new H bracelets!!? Can't wait to see! 

Madam- I played with the apple watch today; definitely takes time to adjust to it. 


Hello to mrsO, MrsJDS, dharma, Xiangxiang,  Kate - when I'm home I'll read through each post more carefully and respond! Hope you all have enjoyed a good tax day (in the US)!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, I wear my Equipment blouses with skinny jeans. They are the perfect background for an H 90cm/140cm. Which color do you have? Also, that CW of Peuple du Vent is so gorgeous. I have been thinking about how perfect it would be with anemone, right? Might have to try to hunt that one down. There must be at least one of that CW here in the US ~ last time I checked my store had 4 of them!
> 
> I, too have many scarves and CSGMs that I haven't worn. That is the main reason why I haven't been buying more these days.
> 
> Promise that I will post a pic of my two new H bracelets tomorrow. DH just walked in the house and don't want to set up a photo shoot now.
> 
> Hope that everyone has a great evening!



*Vigee*, great minds do think alike then! My new blouse is in navy silk with hidden buttons and I plan to wear it with skinny jeans. Can't wait to see your new H bracelets! I too am thinking about some new sunglasses as my good old LV are a few years old. I actually bought them in Monaco! Ahh... sweet memories! Have another pair from Chanel but I am not too keen on them any more. Maybe I will pick up some when I arrive at South of France. We probably won't need them here until then anyway.


----------



## MASEML

*Xiangxiang*, oh yes your SoF. I can definitely see how some restaurants book up quickly. Gosh, haven't been to that area in probably 15 years! I think I am long overdue. That will be a really fun trip! Are you headed to St Tropez? I've heard it's similar to St Barthelemy, and that was stunning. 

*FabF*, you are headed to NYC (or stopping over)!! Do you not want to spend some time off the plane for some Manhattan shopping? 

*Vigee*, yep I was in the cafe at an early hour. . Couldn't sleep last night so thought I'd drop in early. If time permits, the minute my eyes flutter open, I 1. Shop/browse online, 2. Read the news (v. briefly) and 3. Check the cafe! Skipped 1 and 2 today  

*MrsJDS*, for the most active person I know you might appreciate this. I signed up for a running race!!  I have to train for it, so it's my mission to "not forget" to run every Sunday. Ok, I'll caveat that it's 5K, lol. I've been joking around that I need to train, which technically I do. Last time I went out for a run was last Fall. I'm doing the JPM corporate challenge - is that in Toronto? It's a really fun event - employees from hundreds of companies race together! I know they have it in Frankfurt and SF. I'd think Toronto would have it too. 

*mrsO*, how do you wear your 70s? My favourite pattern ("Washington's Carriage") is only available in 70s right now. Well, it's also available in 140 but is a special edition and available for almost the same price as a lindy 30. It's beautiful though...I actually contemplated it for a few minutes until my friend snapped me out of it.


----------



## katekluet

The cafe gals are traveling! South of France, Dallas, Montana, DC...and LV. 
Mrs JDS, I love Montana, we have friends in the Flathead Lake area and it is so beautiful! Are you finding things to wear in your nonrepeat work attire that you haven't worn  in ages? 
Vigee, sure DH appreciates your support right now at home. Looking forward to seeing your new bracelets. Dallas sounds fun,good shopping, I bet. 
FabF, how great you are going to  the store opening and your outfit plan sounds perfect. Want to hear all about it! Sunglasses are a good thing to splurge on as you will use them so much. I love the National Museum of Women in the Arts in DC.
I think DH has about twelve cases of wine, the closets are small but the temperature controlled storage unit will empty them out for better uses....like shoes. We go up to Napa, our area has many vineyards --and south of us are more still, so we have fun exploring small wineries.....and seem to bring bottles home
I wear the Equipment and Vince silk shirts with skinny jeans and pants....that constitutes being dressed up around here )
MrsO, congrats on completing the class. Now you can plan your vacation time! You have a nice SA to be working hard on your future Kelly.
Slowing down here also....I have not bought any scarves or shawls from the S/S collection,,..none captured my heart and maybe it is just due to accumulating many the last few years? The tiger scarf for fall sounds like it could be great. Who knows how much trouble I could get into in LV though!
Hi Maseml, Dharma, MadameB, XiangXiang...


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi Fabfashion, it's Peuple du Vent in ciel / parm / brun. Twins with Chincac:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27638973&postcount=5192



This is very pretty, xiangxiang. I was looking at this cw online early this year but this shade is tricky for my skin tone so I never got it. I never saw it in store or it could have come home with me. 

Vigee, I think this will look great with anamone. May be your store still has it so you can try it out?

I just realized that if I don't wear my CSGMs now, I probably won't have a chance to wear it again until fall. Our weather can go from freezing to sweltering within weeks. 

I don't wear a lot of blouses but last year I bought a few and worn them untucked over a slim over the knee skirts (a couple were leather) to work.


----------



## Fabfashion

MadMadCat said:


> I am sure you'll be perfect in that outfit. DC is not know for extragavant elegance. As you mentioned, it is pretty conservative and rather "understated".
> Even when I go to the Kennedy center I find myself almost overdressed compared to most of the other women, and I am NOT a trendy dresser...
> 
> I think the plume will work beautifully with your b/w ensamble.



Thank you so much for your insight on the DC fashion scene, MadMadCat!  I was even thinking of watching past episodes of Scandal just to check out the clothing. Olivia Pope always looks so sharp and sophisticated but of course with a figure like that, she'll even look good in a potato sack. lol.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  I feel like I can't hang with the cool girls anymore because I don't own an Equipment blouse!  Must.  Check.  Out.  Pronto.  I love the blouse and skinny jeans look.  I ordered an astronomically pricey Prada blouse from the S/S runway collection and I could probably buy a few Equipment blouses with the price of the one Prada blouse.  Will hunt down a store here that sells them to take a closer look at them.  

Kate - I have clothes from 15 years ago that I still wear to this day!  I have always purchased fitted tailored clothes and they last the test of time.  Case in point - today I wore a fitted leather blazer that is probably a dozen years old.  On another note, it is a good thing DH and I don't live where you do.  He'd be an alcoholic by now!  Our strict import restrictions makes it hard for us to bring back wine from Napa.  It's too bad.  What lovely country you have there.


----------



## Suncatcher

MASEML - congrats on signing up for a 5k race!  Once you do that, it will be easy to tell yourself you can do 10k.  And then it is easy to go from a 10k to a 10 miler.  Or from 10k to a half marathon.  The hard leap is to go from a half to a full.  It takes a lot of training for that ... my dream is to run the NYC marathon.  I don't have it in me to train for another marathon right now - too much going on with two kids - but I ran all 3 of my marathons after my first kid was born.  After you run your 5k I will bug you to sign up for a 10k.  Running is hugely addictive!


FabF - you should wear your CSGMs now.  I wore mine yesterday (CDC CSGM) and today (Marwari CSGM) and I felt myself sweating in both of them.  Not good!  Yes, the season for CSGMs is closing in on us.  Too bad about the stopover in NY.  Hopefully you aren't flying through LGA where there is nowhere to shop and no lounge for us to hang out in after security.


Vigee - curious to know which CSGMs you have not worn or worn much.


Xiang - love the PdV you bought.  It looked like a mousseline to me!  So lightweight of a look.


----------



## Persimmon13

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, MrsO, here's the sunnies. I think the model is Panthere Wild. It has panthers on the sides and some kind of platinum plating. I nearly dropped it in Sephora yesterday and my heart just jumped out of my chest.


Clapping! love your fierce panthers!


----------



## katekluet

Maseml, good for you! Great incentive!
MrsJDS, the best thing about  those equipment blouses is they hide bulges&#55357;&#56836;you should come down here and run the Big Sur marathon. I am so impressed that you have done three marathons!! One year DH and I did the 10.7 mile walk part of the Big Sur marathon, we did train for that and the walk along the ocean is so scenic. They have  various musicians along the route, even a grand piano to play for the runners and walkers.
You have chosen well to have your wardrobe pieces so timeless.


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML, congrats on signing up for the 5K race! You go, girl! I'll be  running in my mind right along with you. Kidding aside, both you and  MrsJDS are inspiring me to be more active even just with going out for a  walk at lunch. I wish I can stay and shop in NY. I'll be going through  JFK around 6:30 in the evening so no hopping into the city. If I better planned this, I could have stayed overnight. May be next time I can sneak over to join the NY meet. BTW, is there H DF in JFK somewhere?  Sometimes these places are hard to find. I'm still trying on clothes right now and my room looks like a tornado just went by.

MrsJDS, I believe when I googled Equipment  blouses this morning, it showed that the Bay carries it. Didn't  click through to confirm though. 

Kate, MASEML, thank you for your kind words on the sunnies. Now I just need some panther bling to go with them. 

Vigee, would love for you to be my sunnies twins. Let's coordinate so we don't wear them and carry the BI B at the same time.  Can't wait to see pic of your new bracelets. I promise myself to not by any bracelets until a month before my bday--so July give or take.


----------



## Fabfashion

Persimmon13 said:


> Clapping! love your fierce panthers!


Thanks so much, Persimmon13!


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> MASEML, congrats on signing up for the 5K race! You go, girl! I'll be  running in my mind right along with you. Kidding aside, both you and  MrsJDS are inspiring me to be more active even just with going out for a  walk at lunch. I wish I can stay and shop in NY. I'll be going through  JFK around 6:30 in the evening so no hopping into the city. If I better planned this, I could have stayed overnight. May be next time I can sneak over to join the NY meet. BTW, is there H DF in JFK somewhere?  Sometimes these places are hard to find. I'm still trying on clothes right now and my room looks like a tornado just went by.
> 
> MrsJDS, I believe when I googled Equipment  blouses this morning, it showed that the Bay carries it. Didn't  click through to confirm though.
> 
> Kate, MASEML, thank you for your kind words on the sunnies. Now I just need some panther bling to go with them.
> 
> Vigee, would love for you to be my sunnies twins. Let's coordinate so we don't wear them and carry the BI B at the same time.  Can't wait to see pic of your new bracelets. I promise myself to not by any bracelets until a month before my bday--so July give or take.



Um, *FabF*, are you ready to be excited, there is a H in JFK!!! I hope you are connecting through the same terminal. I also believe it's on the duty free side....

Next time, stay a night in Manhattan. I'll show you around but I'm sure you've been here. We can go get dinner, drinks and/or shop! I think I have the same shopping mentality as you, when I like something I buy in multiples in different colours and often the exact same thing. I'm stopping this bad habit (as I am with shopping in general, even though I have to look at NM.com every morning). 

Lol, I think we should all do a race together but I think MrsJDS will slaughter us (definitely me). I'm strategizing what my music playlist will be...5K is a long run for me. MrsJDS must be laughing - she's an accomplished marathoner. 

*MrsJDS*, I bow before you. Wow! Not just 1 but 3 marathons?!! Which ones have you done and congratulations, well done. And, esp after having kids. Thanks for the support sweets! Mucho appreciated... 10 K scares me, and I think I'd die if I ran a marathon. The thought terrifies me. Can you believe that I used to be like you (not a marathoner), I used to work out daily for 20+ years, including running 10K at a time in the country fields during uni (in retrospect, this was probably dangerous since cell phones didn't really exist)...anyway, working out sort of ended when SO and I moved in together. I'm not sure why, as he encourages me to work out and he cycles 60-80 miles per week, I guess I just became lazy. :/   I'm getting back on the bandwagon though, with all of my lovely cafe friends' help!! 

Oh about those cowboy boots, I'm sure you'll find a pair in Montana. 

*Kate*, thanks! The race is forcing me to get back outside and become active! The daily walks to the office help a lot! 

Curious minds want to know, do you collect wines? I have a feeling you are a connoisseur and a sommelier of wines. Don't be humble! Fess up


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> *Xiangxiang*, oh yes your SoF. I can definitely see how some restaurants book up quickly. Gosh, haven't been to that area in probably 15 years! I think I am long overdue. That will be a really fun trip! Are you headed to St Tropez? I've heard it's similar to St Barthelemy, and that was stunning.



*MASEML*, well done on signing up for 5k run! As I said before, I can't run long distance to save my life! I could walk for a very long time though.  We will stay in St Tropez and Cannes. We love both but St Tropez is my personal all time favourite place on earth! 



katekluet said:


> The cafe gals are traveling! South of France, Dallas, Montana, DC...and LV.
> Mrs JDS, I love Montana, we have friends in the Flathead Lake area and it is so beautiful! Are you finding things to wear in your nonrepeat work attire that you haven't worn  in ages?
> Vigee, sure DH appreciates your support right now at home. Looking forward to seeing your new bracelets. Dallas sounds fun,good shopping, I bet.
> FabF, how great you are going to  the store opening and your outfit plan sounds perfect. Want to hear all about it! Sunglasses are a good thing to splurge on as you will use them so much. I love the National Museum of Women in the Arts in DC.
> I think DH has about twelve cases of wine, the closets are small but the temperature controlled storage unit will empty them out for better uses....like shoes. We go up to Napa, our area has many vineyards --and south of us are more still, so we have fun exploring small wineries.....and seem to bring bottles home
> I wear the Equipment and Vince silk shirts with skinny jeans and pants....that constitutes being dressed up around here )
> MrsO, congrats on completing the class. Now you can plan your vacation time! You have a nice SA to be working hard on your future Kelly.
> Slowing down here also....I have not bought any scarves or shawls from the S/S collection,,..none captured my heart and maybe it is just due to accumulating many the last few years? The tiger scarf for fall sounds like it could be great. Who knows how much trouble I could get into in LV though!
> Hi Maseml, Dharma, MadameB, XiangXiang...



*kate*, are you excited about your LV trip now? Don't worry about getting into trouble in LV. We have all done it! 



Fabfashion said:


> This is very pretty, xiangxiang. I was looking at this cw online early this year but this shade is tricky for my skin tone so I never got it. I never saw it in store or it could have come home with me.
> 
> Vigee, I think this will look great with anamone. May be your store still has it so you can try it out?
> 
> I just realized that if I don't wear my CSGMs now, I probably won't have a chance to wear it again until fall. Our weather can go from freezing to sweltering within weeks.
> 
> I don't wear a lot of blouses but last year I bought a few and worn them untucked over a slim over the knee skirts (a couple were leather) to work.





MrsJDS said:


> FabF - you should wear your CSGMs now.  I wore mine yesterday (CDC CSGM) and today (Marwari CSGM) and I felt myself sweating in both of them.  Not good!  Yes, the season for CSGMs is closing in on us.  Too bad about the stopover in NY.  Hopefully you aren't flying through LGA where there is nowhere to shop and no lounge for us to hang out in after security.
> 
> Vigee - curious to know which CSGMs you have not worn or worn much.
> 
> Xiang - love the PdV you bought.  It looked like a mousseline to me!  So lightweight of a look.



*Fabfashion* and *MrsJDS*, I was thinking how to use CSGMs more and decided I will try to use it as a wrap / in place of a poncho since a real poncho doesn't work for me. I originally bought the PdV for wearing with my iris B but I then kept on wearing the purple Mawari with iris so it was left unworn. 

*Vigee*, I personally would prefer the purple Marwari to go with Anemone but I think this one will work too. It was showing on H.com European site until last week but when I clicked on it, the link was broken. They have been deleted from H.com now. 

I must confess I ordered a mousseline from H.com and it has arrived. I am not sure about it yet. Will take some photos when I have good light.


----------



## MadMadCat

Fabfashion said:


> This is very pretty, xiangxiang. I was looking at this cw online early this year but this shade is tricky for my skin tone so I never got it. I never saw it in store or it could have come home with me.
> 
> Vigee, I think this will look great with anamone. May be your store still has it so you can try it out?
> 
> I just realized that if I don't wear my CSGMs now, I probably won't have a chance to wear it again until fall. Our weather can go from freezing to sweltering within weeks.
> 
> I don't wear a lot of blouses but last year I bought a few and worn them untucked over a slim over the knee skirts (a couple were leather) to work.



I find myself using the CSGM more in the summer than in the winter. to fight the air conditioning in the offices and restaurants! 



Fabfashion said:


> Thank you so much for your insight on the DC fashion scene, MadMadCat!  I was even thinking of watching past episodes of Scandal just to check out the clothing. Olivia Pope always looks so sharp and sophisticated but of course with a figure like that, she'll even look good in a potato sack. lol.



If Olivia Pope were actually in DC, she'd stick out like a sore thumb for her outfit. And of course, for everything else 

Most of the women around the WH and government wear suit with pencil skirts or trousers, stiking to the blue/gray/black palette, also because the civil servant salaries don't really allow to splurge. Lobbyists, lawyers etc tend to be a little more glamurous, but since they've to deal with the abovementioned civil servant, it is an understated glamour, expressed through accessories or tailored items. H is perfect for this purpose, since it can be so under the radar for the untrained eye!

I find that when I travel to NY or abroad, I tend to be more "underdressed" than the average of the women, because now I am used to dress for around here.
As a friend of mine said once "when I moved from NY to DC my coolness factor went down of 10 points".


----------



## MASEML

MadMadCat said:


> I find myself using the CSGM more in the summer than in the winter. to fight the air conditioning in the offices and restaurants!
> 
> 
> 
> If Olivia Pope were actually in DC, she'd stick out like a sore thumb for her outfit. And of course, for everything else
> 
> Most of the women around the WH and government wear suit with pencil skirts or trousers, stiking to the blue/gray/black palette, also because the civil servant salaries don't really allow to splurge. Lobbyists, lawyers etc tend to be a little more glamurous, but since they've to deal with the abovementioned civil servant, it is an understated glamour, expressed through accessories or tailored items. H is perfect for this purpose, since it can be so under the radar for the untrained eye!
> 
> I find that when I travel to NY or abroad, I tend to be more "underdressed" than the average of the women, because now I am used to dress for around here.
> As a friend of mine said once "when I moved from NY to DC my coolness factor went down of 10 points".




Madmadcat, I think the DC "look", esp what you've mentioned above is very polished! Looks in Manhattan can be fashionable and creative, but it can also be questionable. No joke, the other day I saw a lady/girl (unclear of her age but definitely an adult) on the street wearing a light blue tinker bell dress.

ETA: Our cafe friends might be snickering, I did wear a SJP-style tutu skirt to the office the other week


----------



## MadMadCat

MASEML said:


> Madmadcat, I think the DC "look", esp what you've mentioned above is very polished! Looks in Manhattan can be fashionable and creative, but it can also be questionable. No joke, the other day I saw a lady/girl (unclear of her age but definitely an adult) on the street wearing a light blue tinker bell dress.
> 
> ETA: Our cafe friends might be snickering, I did wear a SJP-style tutu skirt to the office the other week



yes, it is a very polished/classic look, which also fits my personality, but a little more tolerance to a display of personality wouldn't hurt 

I have a pair of black loafers with an embroided beige dog, half on the right, half on the left shoe (so, when the feet are side by side, you can see the whole dog). I thought they were cute/funny and not "out there" at all, but people in the office gave me a lot of weird looks...they wouldn't dare actually commenting.


----------



## MASEML

MadMadCat said:


> yes, it is a very polished/classic look, which also fits my personality, but a little more tolerance to a display of personality wouldn't hurt
> 
> I have a pair of black loafers with an embroided beige dog, half on the right, half on the left shoe (so, when the feet are side by side, you can see the whole dog). I thought they were cute/funny and not "out there" at all, but people in the office gave me a lot of weird looks...they wouldn't dare actually commenting.



Those sound very cute and clever! Are they Stubbs and Wooten by chance? It's something they'd do....


----------



## MadMadCat

MASEML said:


> Those sound very cute and clever! Are they Stubbs and Wooten by chance? It's something they'd do....



no, they are Italian shoes...I can't remember the maker, but I will look it up tonight when I get home. I might post some pics too...I love them!


----------



## katekluet

MadMadCat, I want to see those shoes, they sound great!
And XiangXiang, your mousseline.....I love those. Is it the color or design you are wondering about?
Maseml, we can tell the good wines from the swill but we really don't take it too seriously...just enjoy experiencing the small wineries and learning a bit...and having a nice glass in the evenings. We went to a dinner party where each of six couples brought a bottle of pinot noir and we did blind tasting through the evening and made notes with comments and ratings....interesting to see wild disagreements and common likes.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Thursday, ladies! It's going to be busy at work today so I thought I stop by to say hi now.

MASEML, that's great news about H at JFK! Will need to research which terminal I'll be in and where this H is. I think if you and I run against MrsJDS, she'll whip our behind. Lol. I think I'll stick to the water cooler duty.  I tried on 3 black sleeveless dresses last night. Fortunately, one still fits and it's the one with a little black leather trim around the collar and a couple of patches near the waist. Very discreet but just in case I take the jacket off it doesn't look too plain like I'm going to a funeral or something. I have a few jacket options and will wait to see how the weather is as well as my mood closer to that date. Or may just bring 2 jackets. So now my main mission is to find shoes. None of my shoes work--can you believe that? Some make it too funky, too conservative (looks like work outfit), so off I go shoes shopping. 

Madmadcat, welcome to the cafe! Love hearing about DC fashion. It's probably a bit like Toronto--corporate especially financial services and government folks tend to be more conservative. Most people in my office dress conservatively or business casual. There are a few younger colleagues that dress more stylish/creative but appropriate for those in their 20s. Your shoes sound really cute--please post pic. Do you have casual Fridays? That's when I can be a bit more creative. Where I have to watch for is the bling. Canadians in general are very understated when it comes to jewelry. In the last few years I started to buy more silver and costume jewelry to wear to work but most of the time I forget to wear them.

Vigee, how goes the unpacking? Eagerly waiting to see your new bracelets. Crai with RGHW something something? 

MrsJDS, I think I may have missed the CSGM window now that the weather is warm. I have been using my 90 silk under my trench though. 

xiangxiang, I think the PdV will be a perfect spring companion to your iris B. OMG, I can't believe you have an iris B! That's my dream color.  Could you please post pic. At least I can fantasize through yours. Hehe. I saw an iris Lindy in Hawaii and nearly cried (with joy). Someone was purchasing it though or she'd have come home with me. I love it more than BE which is waning for me since I got BI.

Hi Kate, MrsO, dharma, madam, biscuit, EB, etoile and everyone! Have a super day!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> MadMadCat, I want to see those shoes, they sound great!
> And XiangXiang, your mousseline.....I love those. Is it the color or design you are wondering about?
> Maseml, we can tell the good wines from the swill but we really don't take it too seriously...just enjoy experiencing the small wineries and learning a bit...and having a nice glass in the evenings. We went to a dinner party where each of six couples brought a bottle of pinot noir and we did blind tasting through the evening and made notes with comments and ratings....interesting to see wild disagreements and common likes.



*kate*, I love the concept of mousseline but I always find it different from what I imagined how it should look! So this one I am not sure about the colour again. It just looks so much darker when worn. Will post photo as soon as I can.



Fabfashion said:


> Happy Thursday, ladies! It's going to be busy at work today so I thought I stop by to say hi now.
> 
> xiangxiang, I think the PdV will be a perfect spring companion to your iris B. OMG, I can't believe you have an iris B! That's my dream color.  Could you please post pic. At least I can fantasize through yours. Hehe. I saw an iris Lindy in Hawaii and nearly cried (with joy). Someone was purchasing it though or she'd have come home with me. I love it more than BE which is waning for me since I got BI.



*Fabfashion*, iris is a stunning purple! I got mine from the last season it was offered. It was never offered again. I feel very lucky to have mine. I will post photos as soon as I can.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies and hope that everyone is having a great Thursday. 

Beautiful day here and the sun is shining, temperature is in the 60's F. Perfect Spring weather. 

*xiangxiang*, Which mousseline did you get online? Love St. Tropez and you probably can't wait for your vacation. When are you leaving? It will be the perfect place to pick up those Cartier sunnies. 

*FabF*, yes, I did pick-up the Craie CDC RGHW and a ficelle lizzie Ano. Hard to resist those H leather bracelets because I wear them so much. Have attached a pic for you. Your outfit for DC sounds perfect and shoe shopping is one of my favorite things to do. Let us know what you buy, full disclosure here on this thread! Sephora's sale begins today and there is only one problem ~ I don't need anything. Have a week to mull this over and discover what I might be missing, lol. Also, no unpacking going on here ~ much too lazy and my packing room still remains a neat mess.

*MMC*, yes, DC is very conservative style-wise to say the least IMO and NYC is at the other end of the spectrum where anything goes. Your doggie loafers are probably super cute, maybe a classic in their own way.

*kate*, your wine tasting dinner party sounds like so much fun! 

*MASEML*, have admired Stubbs and Wooten flats for years but have never given in to the temptation. Maybe this Fall/Winter might be the time to try out a pair. 

Hello to everyone!


----------



## MadMadCat

Fabfashion said:


> Madmadcat, welcome to the cafe! Love hearing about DC fashion. It's probably a bit like Toronto--corporate especially financial services and government folks tend to be more conservative. Most people in my office dress conservatively or business casual. There are a few younger colleagues that dress more stylish/creative but appropriate for those in their 20s. Your shoes sound really cute--please post pic. Do you have casual Fridays? That's when I can be a bit more creative. Where I have to watch for is the bling. Canadians in general are very understated when it comes to jewelry. In the last few years I started to buy more silver and costume jewelry to wear to work but most of the time I forget to wear them.



Thank you, Fab!
We don't really have casual Fridays, but in general we aren't too formal. Just...not creative 
I can wear cardigans and loafers at work, reserving the suits only when I've the board meetings or meet outside clients. Outfits which are a little less boring, even when elegant, are looked at with diffidence, though.


----------



## MadMadCat

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MMC*, yes, DC is very conservative style-wise to say the least IMO and NYC is at the other end of the spectrum where anything goes. Your doggie loafers are probably super cute, maybe a classic in their own way.



Thank you, Vigee! Interesting choice of nickname, BTW. Love her painting...
I am now looking forward to take a pic of my goofie doggie loafers to post here! 




VigeeLeBrun said:


>



These are stunning!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MadMadCat said:


> Thank you, Vigee! Interesting choice of nickname, BTW. Love her painting...
> *I am now looking forward to take a pic of my goofie doggie loafers to post here! *
> 
> These are stunning!!!!



*MMC*, was going to ask you for a pic. Can't wait to see those loafers!

Yes, love Vigee Le Brun's paintings ~ she is one of my favorite artists.


----------



## MASEML

Vigee- popping into the cafe to say I love your new trinkets! CDC with rose gold hw. Is the cuff adjustable? 

I'm dying to get a pair of Stubbs but not sure of sizing so have held off. Hmm, think they have a store in Manhattan so may head there soon.

FabF- shoes!! How about strappy low geeked sandals? I started looking at Saks for ideas for you - most have a high heel (4" +), you wanted a lower heel right? 

madmadcat- post your doggy loafers when you can please!! 

Kate- your Pinot noir tasting party sounds like fun! Was it a blind tasting? I went to a whiskey tasting on Tuesday - I did not partake in the whiskey drinking, lol. 

Xiangxiang, have you started thinking of what to pack? With that kind of holiday, I'd be making a list pronto...I get a little overzealous when it comes to fun travel! 


Hello all! Will pop in later to write more!


----------



## Suncatcher

FabF - look at aquazurra. I bought a pair and while I have not worn them, when I tried them on in the store they were instantly comfortable. He makes some gorgeous evening pairs too. 

Vigee - nothing about your reveal is small!!! It is, in fact, a reveal that is the perfect embodiment of you - quiet luxury and classy. Love!!!!

Madmadcat - I would love to see your shoes too. I can relate to the need to dress a certain way. Having recently moved from an environment where I could wear really nice clothes to an environment where I try to temper my look, I have had to "quiet down" my wardrobe but I always throw in H accessories. Only hard part is when people ask me what I'm wearing like it happened today thrice. 

Kate - love that blind tasting party you had!  And California pinots are my favourite!  They can be expensive in my neck of the woods.


----------



## MadMadCat

MrsJDS said:


> Madmadcat - I would love to see your shoes too. I can relate to the need to dress a certain way. Having recently moved from an environment where I could wear really nice clothes to an environment where I try to temper my look, I have had to "quiet down" my wardrobe but I always throw in H accessories. *Only hard part is when people ask me what I'm wearing like it happened today thrice. *



That's one of the funniest things. I usually wear MaxMara or Tom Ford clothes, and H scarves, but I also like scouting cheaper stores for items I like, to  put in the mix.
Well, the cheap items always seem to be the ones attracting the most compliments! I find that hilarious! It probably gives a good idea of the level of "fashion education" in my job place.

Only a few weeks ago a colleague asked me "Is that an H scarf?". For a second I was puzzled by the direct question, but then I checked out what was hanging from my neck and I realized that for once I was not wearing an H scarf! So I replied "No, it is actually HM" and I was not lying!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hep, everyone!  Hope everybody is having a great day&#127863;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> *Vigee- popping into the cafe to say I love your new trinkets! CDC with rose gold hw. Is the cuff adjustable?
> *
> I'm dying to get a pair of Stubbs but not sure of sizing so have held off. Hmm, think they have a store in Manhattan so may head there soon.
> 
> FabF- shoes!! How about strappy low geeked sandals? I started looking at Saks for ideas for you - most have a high heel (4" +), you wanted a lower heel right?
> 
> madmadcat- post your doggy loafers when you can please!!
> 
> Kate- your Pinot noir tasting party sounds like fun! Was it a blind tasting? I went to a whiskey tasting on Tuesday - I did not partake in the whiskey drinking, lol.
> 
> Xiangxiang, have you started thinking of what to pack? With that kind of holiday, I'd be making a list pronto...I get a little overzealous when it comes to fun travel!
> 
> 
> Hello all! Will pop in later to write more!



*MASEML*, the ficelle lizzie Ano cuff is flexible and very comfortable, no metal hardware on it so it is very laptop and keyboard friendly. I like that about it. 

*MadamB*, it is a beautiful day. What are you up to today? 

*FabF*, did you find any shoes?

*xiangxiang*, love H mousseline scarves but I tried one on and it was too limp on me, I need volume around my neck, funny as that sounds.

*MrsJDS*, am trying to imagine you turning down the style volume and am finding this difficult. You probably look stunning wearing sweats and trainers.


----------



## Fabfashion

Vigee, love those braceletes! They're gorgeous!  I did try on the RGHW in Hawaii but was too attracted to the gator CDCs at that time. If I already owned a CDC then, I could totally go for the RG. I can't wear RG directly on my skin, blends in too much but contrast with white or other materials then I can wear it. 

Madmadcat, most days I forget to wear anything H. I have young DDs so I usually carry my Tods or Longchamps totes on the weekend and then forget/too lazy to switch comes Monday. Today would have been a perfect day to wear my new CDC for the first time but I forgot until I went outside for a walk. 

xiangxiang, can't wait to see pic of your iris B. 

Ladies, what do you think of these D&G shoes? Picked them up at lunch time. They're pointy so I need to get used to them plus they're so short--2.5" only--where I normally wear at least 4". I also put another pair of 3" black suede Gucci pumps on hold. It's plain suede at the front but at the back there's a gold horsebit hardware going across the back of each heel--not a big HW just a thin one where the sole of the shoe part meets the top of the heel, IYKWIM. Forgot to take pic at the store. They're very understated and can be worn at the office. At the same time, don't know if I'll end up looking like I'm going to the office. Hmm...


----------



## MASEML

FabF, I like those D&G sling backs but I think you can find a pair that are more fun, if that's the right word. They do look perfect for the office but know you want to get away from that. I'lll do some research! 

Though are strappy sandals not appropriate for a H party/DC?


----------



## MASEML

What about something like this? It comes in a lower heel, is simple yet elegant and wearable again.


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> What about something like this? It comes in a lower heel, is simple yet elegant and wearable again.


Thanks, MASEML! I love those Manolo heeled sandals. Don't know if they're too fun for DC? Madmadcat?

That's why I'm still not sure about the D&G although they do have little crystals at the front to make them more evening like (the pic didn't quite show the sparkles). I still have 12 days to shop. These were the only pair in my size so I grabbed them first and will try them with my outfit tonight.


----------



## MadMadCat

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, MASEML! I love those Manolo heeled sandals. Don't know if they're too fun for DC? Madmadcat?
> 
> That's why I'm still not sure about the D&G although they do have little crystals at the front to make them more evening like (the pic didn't quite show the sparkles). I still have 12 days to shop. These were the only pair in my size so I grabbed them first and will try them with my outfit tonight.



I am the wrong person for this!
I wouldn't be able to stand even for 30' in these heels without being in excruciating pain, but I like the Manolo's very much. They aren't "too much" if you're ok with being almost barefoot in April! Personally I think I'd still go for the D&G, though.  I am a little old fashion, probably, so don't mind me


----------



## MASEML

FabF, you will be gorgeous regardless of footwear. You have plenty of time to select an alternative if you are undecided. I guess it boils down to what you'll feel most comfortable wearing  . 

I just ran into a colleague, talk about fashion! She wore a pencil skirt and booties (booties!!!) to the office - and she's a mom w four kids - all in the teens, I think. Love her style!

Vigee, may I join the CDC crowd? Finally plunged!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, the ficelle lizzie Ano cuff is flexible and very comfortable, no metal hardware on it so it is very laptop and keyboard friendly. I like that about it.
> 
> *MadamB*, it is a beautiful day. What are you up to today?
> 
> *FabF*, did you find any shoes?
> 
> *xiangxiang*, love H mousseline scarves but I tried one on and it was too limp on me, I need volume around my neck, funny as that sounds.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, am trying to imagine you turning down the style volume and am finding this difficult. You probably look stunning wearing sweats and trainers.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, the ficelle lizzie Ano cuff is flexible and very comfortable, no metal hardware on it so it is very laptop and keyboard friendly. I like that about it.
> 
> *MadamB*, it is a beautiful day. What are you up to today?
> 
> *FabF*, did you find any shoes?
> 
> *xiangxiang*, love H mousseline scarves but I tried one on and it was too limp on me, I need volume around my neck, funny as that sounds.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, am trying to imagine you turning down the style volume and am finding this difficult. You probably look stunning wearing sweats and trainers.



Hi, VigeeLeBrun!  Today I went to the art museum and saw _The Art of the Kano_ exhibit - lots of ink on gold leaf.  It was some of the most exquisite work I've ever seen, It definitely inspired a lot of the Hermes scarf designers.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Here's an example:  "Birds and Flowers of the Four Seasons".


----------



## MadMadCat

Here are my doggie loafers! The maker is called Antonio De Luca. It is a small maker, it still does most of the shoes by hand, and they are uber-comfy!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Madam Bijoux said:


> Here's an example:  "Birds and Flowers of the Four Seasons".





MadMadCat said:


> Here are my doggie loafers! The maker is called Antonio De Luca. It is a small maker, it still does most of the shoes by hand, and they are uber-comfy!



Hi ladies, it is a grey and overcast day here and this weather makes me oh so sleepy. Hibernation mode is on until tomorrow! 

*xiangxiang*, did you decide to keep your moussie or not? You mentioned that it might be too dark for you. What do you think?

*MadamB*, the Art of the Kano exhibition at the Art Museum must have been fascinating. Your posted pic certainly is beautiful and these works are probably an inspiration to artisans everywhere. 

*MMC*, love your whimsical doggie loafers and so glad that you showed us a pic. Thought they would be very cute and in fact look more elegant than I imagined.  Love, love, love them!

*FabF*, did you find any more shoes that you like? My opinion is that personally the D&G black slingback heels are in my comfort zone, although I adore the Manolos. Let us know what works best for you. Also, you still plenty of time to find a few more pairs of shoes that will work with your outfit.

*MrsO* and *MrsJDS*, how is your work going this week? You both are probably crazy busy! 

Hello to *MASEML*, *kate,* *biscuit*, *etoile*, *Mindi* and *dharma* ~ what are you all up to these days?


----------



## MASEML

Madmadcat- your loafers are so cute. I was picturing a different dog, a dachshund to be precise. Yours is a greyhound? 

*Vigee*, not sure if you read my previous post but after seeing your beautiful collection of CDCs, I finally made it to my store (always trying to avoid it Bc like you, wallet is always open there) and found this...voila! Colvert CDC with rgh. Love. 

Um, I also almost walked away with an impractical but practical purchase. The most gorgeous and uber stylish terry cloth robe - it's perfect for the beach or pool. *Xiangxiang*, it would be perfect for your trip.


----------



## Mindi B

MASEML, we are twins on that CDC.  It is a beautiful combo.  Another gorgeous Hermes blue, too--They do some amazing blue tones.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Madmadcat- your loafers are so cute. I was picturing a different dog, a dachshund to be precise. Yours is a greyhound?
> 
> *Vigee*, not sure if you read my previous post but after seeing your beautiful collection of CDCs, I finally made it to my store (always trying to avoid it Bc like you, wallet is always open there) and found this...voila! Colvert CDC with rgh. Love.
> 
> Um, I also almost walked away with an impractical but practical purchase. The most gorgeous and uber stylish terry cloth robe - it's perfect for the beach or pool. *Xiangxiang*, it would be perfect for your trip.



*MASEML*, your new colvert CDC RGHW is absolutely GORGEOUS! Major congrats!!! 

The terry cloth robe sounds amazing ~ at one point in my life I was obsessed with robes and had to find the "perfect" one. I forget the designer's name and my eldest DD has since removed it from my possession. It was quite formal yet practical, a patterned silk on the exterior and soft terry cloth on the interior. My previous housekeeper called it my ballgown.


----------



## MASEML

*mindi*, yay twins! There are some beautiful blues out there! It's so beautiful isn't it? I didn't bother trying on other colours as this caught my eye immediately. My first CDC ever . I'm officially hooked on them now. By the way, lots of plastic stickers to peel off. I thought I had taken them all off this morning but I apparently missed a lot! 

*Vigee*, thank you. You are 100% correct, slippery slope. 

Your robe that now belongs to your DD sounds amazing. I've never heard of anything like this before. That's really functional and smart of the designer to have a silk exterior and terry cloth interior. I may go back for this impractical/practical robe...


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Friday, ladies! Busy day up until now. Hadn't had a chance to do further shoe shopping but still have 11 days. Worry that I'll end up with more shoes in the end that aren't for the party at all.  I think there are 4-5 other tPFers attending. Can't wait to meet them!

MASEML, congrats on the CDC! Love the color combo!  I think with your creative work environment, you'll get a chance to wear it a lot and this will be first of many. Hehe. Thanks for your vote of confidence on the outfits. Still have time to try on other things but at least I have one just in case nothing else works out better. Last November I had a black tie gala to attend and ended up buying 2 dresses. Wore one and the other still has a tag. I don't want to go overboard this time. In my weaker moment yesterday, I called my H SA here and asked if she has any small bag that may be appropriate for the event but luckily for my wallet she said she only has Garden Party and Evelyne right now. Phew!

Vigee, your robe sounds luxurious. I love comfy robes and would search for the most comfy terry cloth ones. Turns out the one that's my fave is made of microfibre--it's so soft and plush. I should have bought 3. Now I don't know where I can find the exact one again. I got it at TJMaxx. I like the D&G shoes too. A bit conservative for my taste which runs more like the Manolo shoes that MASEML posted--I'd definitely wear those to a gala. I wonder if some attendees will be coming directly from work. I'll stick to understated elegance--can't go wrong with that. 

Madam, thank you for the pic. Must have been an amazing exhibit. Which bag did you take?

MrsO, is graduation today? Congrats on finishing the program! Kudos to you for finding the time, energy and dedication to complete a very demanding program on top of your busy work schedule. :urock:

Hi MrsJDS, dharma, biscuit, EB, etoile, xiangxiang, Mindi, Kate and everyone! Weekend starts about now! Woohoo!


----------



## MadMadCat

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MMC*, love your whimsical doggie loafers and so glad that you showed us a pic. Thought they would be very cute and in fact look more elegant than I imagined.  Love, love, love them!



Thank you, Vigee! People around here made the "she's a little crazy" face when they saw them! 




MASEML said:


> Madmadcat- your loafers are so cute. I was picturing a different dog, a dachshund to be precise. Yours is a greyhound?



Thank you!  
I guess it is a grayhound, indeed.
What is surprising is that when the feet are apart one cannot almost see that the whole is a dog. It is almost an abstract drawing.


----------



## Mindi B

I LOVE those shoes!  Whimsical shoes are a weakness of mine.


----------



## Fabfashion

MadMadCat said:


> Here are my doggie loafers! The maker is called Antonio De Luca. It is a small maker, it still does most of the shoes by hand, and they are uber-comfy!


Love these shoes, MMC! Very elegant and whimsical at the same time. You should continue to wear them to the office, may be Fridays. Your colleagues just have to loosen up a bit.  I used to work at this company in the pharma industry and most guys wore golf shirts and khakis. I continued to dress up, wear heels and even hats to the office.


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> I LOVE those shoes!  Whimsical shoes are a weakness of mine.



Thank you, Mindi!


----------



## MadMadCat

Fabfashion said:


> Love these shoes, MMC! Very elegant and whimsical at the same time. You should continue to wear them to the office, may be Fridays. Your colleagues just have to loosen up a bit.  I used to work at this company in the pharma industry and most guys wore golf shirts and khakis. I continued to dress up, wear heels and even hats to the office.



well, yeah, not much of a "loosing up" bunch.
A friend of mine who works here and is a psychiatrist told me he could give me his professional opinion on a lot of colleagues 
I am glad you like the doggie shoes! I use them anyway, in the weekends or when I am not going to the office. I might try again in a bit of time, to see if I can repeat the reaction...


----------



## Mindi B

I have a pair of Birkenstock clogs in which each shoe is half of a cow. (Not anywhere near as elegant as yours, clearly. )


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Friday, ladies! Busy day up until now. Hadn't had a chance to do further shoe shopping but still have 11 days. Worry that I'll end up with more shoes in the end that aren't for the party at all.  I think there are 4-5 other tPFers attending. Can't wait to meet them!
> 
> MASEML, congrats on the CDC! Love the color combo!  I think with your creative work environment, you'll get a chance to wear it a lot and this will be first of many. Hehe. Thanks for your vote of confidence on the outfits. Still have time to try on other things but at least I have one just in case nothing else works out better. Last November I had a black tie gala to attend and ended up buying 2 dresses. Wore one and the other still has a tag. I don't want to go overboard this time. In my weaker moment yesterday, I called my H SA here and asked if she has any small bag that may be appropriate for the event but luckily for my wallet she said she only has Garden Party and Evelyne right now. Phew!
> 
> Vigee, your robe sounds luxurious. I love comfy robes and would search for the most comfy terry cloth ones. Turns out the one that's my fave is made of microfibre--it's so soft and plush. I should have bought 3. Now I don't know where I can find the exact one again. I got it at TJMaxx. I like the D&G shoes too. A bit conservative for my taste which runs more like the Manolo shoes that MASEML posted--I'd definitely wear those to a gala. I wonder if some attendees will be coming directly from work. I'll stick to understated elegance--can't go wrong with that.
> 
> Madam, thank you for the pic. Must have been an amazing exhibit. Which bag did you take?
> 
> MrsO, is graduation today? Congrats on finishing the program! Kudos to you for finding the time, energy and dedication to complete a very demanding program on top of your busy work schedule. :urock:
> 
> Hi MrsJDS, dharma, biscuit, EB, etoile, xiangxiang, Mindi, Kate and everyone! Weekend starts about now! Woohoo!



Hi, Fabfashion!  I took the Constance Cartable yesterday.  I always like to take smaller bags to museums.  The Barnes Foundation in Philadelphia makes you check anything larger than a 30.


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> I have a pair of Birkenstock clogs in which each shoe is half of a cow. (Not anywhere near as elegant as yours, clearly. )



How cute! I love picture of cows.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies! I'm typing from my new iPhone 6 (finally) and am using the PF app. What a huge difference!  I wanted to go on DH's corporate plan which is very good but to do so, we basically had to move mountains and earth.  It was an absolute gong show. When DH expresses irritation, watch out!  When the poor CSR at the telecom company told DH that he didn't have the authority to talk to the telecom company (because only the IT folks have the authority) DH told this poor fellow that he employs the IT folks ... Suffice it to say going forward I have a direct line to someone at the telecom to address all of my wireless needs!!!

At work I'm suffering from death by meetings!! No time to log in to PF at all!

MMC - I love your doggie loafers!

Mindi - my local birkin stock store sells the animal clogs only for little kids. I want a pair!!!

Madam - lovely pic. Thanks for sharing. 

For all of you workout ladies, I just purchased from Amazon Gillian michaels workout videos. Had dinner last night with some good friends and the husband (a fit guy) swears by her videos!


----------



## Suncatcher

Maseml - love your CDC!  You will be addicted to it!!

Madam - how does the cartable compare to the Constance?


----------



## Mindi B

MrsJDS, yes, those are the ones!  You're right, I've only seen them for children lately, but some years ago they sold them for us big kids, too, and I nabbed a pair!


----------



## MSO13

Hi everyone! 

Sorry to be MIA but it's been another busy week. 

Today was graduation and the mayor of our city came to present our certificates. He's invited us to come talk to him about our businesses soon which will be cool. 

I'm excited to see everyone's new CDCs and cool shoes. Obviously I must now find a pair of cat loafers so I can fit in! I wonder if anyone makes them...

I have a weekend project tomorrow but I'll have a break and will check back in! 

Hope everyone is doing well and is looking forward to a great weekend!


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Fabfashion!  I took the Constance Cartable yesterday.  I always like to take smaller bags to museums.  The Barnes Foundation in Philadelphia makes you check anything larger than a 30.


Hi Madam! Miss Lauren must have enjoyed herself tremendously. She's such a classy lady.  DH and I were in Venice pre-DDs and wanted to visit the Guggenheim museum. They wanted everyone to put purses/bags, etc. into a locker regardless of size. I just got a brand new BV and didn't want to check it in--they offer no guarantee that our valuables would be safe. We ended up didn't go in and it was our last day. I wish they make a note of this on their website so I could have brought just my wallet.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hi MrsJDS and MrsO!  Hope you have more relaxing things planned for the weekend.

MrsO, that's amazing that the Mayor was there! Cool! 

Mindi, I'd love to see your shoes. I love whimsical shoes especially in the summer.


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS- poor customer service associate, didn't realize who he was up against! . Glad you got it all sorted and are on your DH's corp plan. I hadn't actually ever heard of anyone doing it - It's brilliant! How do you like the 6! 

I am addicted. Planning to add to my CDC collection when I'm in Canada next month and/or UK (and Germany) the following month. 

MrsO- congrats on graduating and completing your studies! What a wonderful accomplishment!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsJDS said:


> Maseml - love your CDC!  You will be addicted to it!!
> 
> Madam - how does the cartable compare to the Constance?



Hi, MrsJ D S!  The Cartable is the largest Constance.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies! I'm typing from my new iPhone 6 (finally) and am using the PF app. What a huge difference!  I wanted to go on DH's corporate plan which is very good but to do so, we basically had to move mountains and earth.  It was an absolute gong show. *When DH expresses irritation, watch out!  *When the poor CSR at the telecom company told DH that he didn't have the authority to talk to the telecom company (because only the IT folks have the authority) DH told this poor fellow that he employs the IT folks ... Suffice it to say going forward I have a direct line to someone at the telecom to address all of my wireless needs!!!
> 
> At work I'm suffering from death by meetings!! No time to log in to PF at all!
> 
> MMC - I love your doggie loafers!
> 
> Mindi - my local birkin stock store sells the animal clogs only for little kids. I want a pair!!!
> 
> Madam - lovely pic. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> For all of you workout ladies, I just purchased from Amazon Gillian michaels workout videos. Had dinner last night with some good friends and the husband (a fit guy) swears by her videos!





MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Sorry to be MIA but it's been another busy week.
> 
> *Today was graduation and the mayor of our city came to present our certificates. He's invited us to come talk to him about our businesses soon which will be cool. *
> 
> I'm excited to see everyone's new CDCs and cool shoes. *Obviously I must now find a pair of cat loafers so I can fit in! I wonder if anyone makes them...*
> 
> I have a weekend project tomorrow but I'll have a break and will check back in!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and is looking forward to a great weekend!



Good morning ladies! Lots to catch up on here at the cafe. 

*MrsJDS*, I think that we are married to the same man, lol. When my DH loses his cool, watch out. He was speaking with the CSR dept. at Comcast and they weren't helping him quickly enough and he finally yelled, "I know the CEO of Comcast, do you want me to call him?!?!?!". He slammed down the phone and then did just that. Our problems were resolved very quickly. Yikes.

Must look-up the Gillian Michaels DVDs on Amazon. Must admit that my work-outs have fallen off the grid but I have lost most of my weight and am totally in sight of my goal. Dieting doesn't leave me with much extra energy and figure that I will pick up my fitness program this week. Still thinking of getting that spinning cycle, maybe for my birthday. 

*MrsO*, the mayor was at your graduation? Way to go out in style, congrats! I have two pairs of mules ~ somewhere ~ with doggies embroidered on them. I am sure that we can find you loafers with cats on them. 

*MASEML*, my BFF just returned from London and she said that the H store had many CDCs there. Congrats again on your first one and what is next on your list?

*FabF*, that's great that you will meet TPFers at the H DC opening. Fun times! Let us know about your shoes after you finally make a decision

*MadamB*, your Constance Cartable is sure a beauty! A rare gem. 

*MMC*, thought your comment about the psychiatrist was hilarious and roared with laughter. Your colleagues must be an interesting group.

Hello to everyone that I have missed. :waves: 

We are supposed to have a lovely weekend with lots of sunshine. Yay! 

Will pop back in later, must feed my little fur baby, Coco right now.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Morning all! I see that *Vigee *has already beat me to it early in the cafe! Just quickly pop in before my day kicks off! 

*Vigee, kate*, this is the mousseline English garden in blue / purple / green. I wasn't sure because in some lighting, it looks much darker than this, especially when worn. But I think I will keep it. I originally wanted to pair it with my BI Kelly but now I think it may go with my Iris B too. What do you think?

*MadMadCat*, love those doggie shoes! So cute! I would be very tempted to stand up straight with feet together all the time!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Morning all! I see that *Vigee *has already beat me to it early in the cafe! Just quickly pop in before my day kicks off!
> 
> *Vigee, kate*, this is the mousseline English garden in blue / purple / green. I wasn't sure because in some lighting, it looks much darker than this, especially when worn. But I think I will keep it. I originally wanted to pair it with my BI Kelly but now I think it may go with my Iris B too. What do you think?
> 
> *MadMadCat*, love those doggie shoes! So cute! I would be very tempted to stand up straight with feet together all the time!



*xiangxiang*, your moussie works with both bags and is a great addition IMO. It is a keeper! Love that English Garden design, too. Congrats. 

What is on your schedule for today?


----------



## chicinthecity777

*MrsJDS*, you know me too well! I have indeed started to "virtually" pack for my trip to SoF! And started to look at dress to buy too! But I am going to be good and wait until the Summer sale here in June. I am going to be really good not to over pack this time (easy said than done, I know) but I am going to stick to one day outfit + one night outfit per day and nothing more! 

*MASEML*, congratulations on your (first) CDC! Colvert is a beautiful blue! And with RG it's stunning! It's similar to BI but slightly darker. It would have been perfect for pool / sea side! 

*Fabfashion*, here are the PdV shawl with Ms Iris. Hope you like the combo.

Hi MrsOwen, Mindi B, Madam Bijoux and everybody else!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, your moussie works with both bags and is a great addition IMO. It is a keeper! Love that English Garden design, too. Congrats.
> 
> What is on your schedule for today?



Thank you honey! I do like the design but with mousseline, it's hard to judge the colour and it changes so much in different lightings!


----------



## MASEML

Hello ladies!! A beautiful Saturday here - forecast says 80! 

*Vigee*, ooooh, a big stock of CDCs. Would like to find one like yours actually, in craie. Does yours have RG or YG? Colour is great for summer! Have you worn yours yet! I wore mine yesterday, might do today again. My new obsession! 

*Xiangxiang*, love your mousseline, gorgeous combination of colours and pairs very well with your B and K. Have you posted it in the bag + scarf thread yet? there is the most beautiful reversible sleeveless mid thigh length terrycloth robe (leopards over white background on the outside and orange on the inside) at H. It's not your average dressing robe. It is made for SoF/Hawaii/any glam beach destination. I wouldn't be surprised if a celebrity would wear it. Anyway, if you have time to visit H soon, maybe check it out? I thought of you as soon as I saw it dressed on the mannequin. And then I had to try it on in both colours (it also comes in a purple background and orange interior). 

*MadamB*, love your cartable. Can you slip it over your shoulder or is it a hand carry?

Hello Kate, MrsO, FabF, MrsJDS, madmadcat, dharma and all!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> Hello ladies!! A beautiful Saturday here - forecast says 80!
> 
> *Vigee*, ooooh, a big stock of CDCs. Would like to find one like yours actually, in craie. Does yours have RG or YG? Colour is great for summer! Have you worn yours yet! I wore mine yesterday, might do today again. My new obsession!
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, love your mousseline, gorgeous combination of colours and pairs very well with your B and K. Have you posted it in the bag + scarf thread yet? there is the most beautiful reversible sleeveless mid thigh length terrycloth robe (leopards over white background on the outside and orange on the inside) at H. It's not your average dressing robe. It is made for SoF/Hawaii/any glam beach destination. I wouldn't be surprised if a celebrity would wear it. Anyway, if you have time to visit H soon, maybe check it out? I thought of you as soon as I saw it dressed on the mannequin. And then I had to try it on in both colours (it also comes in a purple background and orange interior).
> 
> *MadamB*, love your cartable. Can you slip it over your shoulder or is it a hand carry?
> 
> Hello Kate, MrsO, FabF, MrsJDS, madmadcat, dharma and all!!



*MASEML*, Interesting to hear about the robe so I will definitely check it out next week when I planned to visit my store. But when you say robe, what do you mean is it a tunic for the beach? Or something else?


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MASEML*, Interesting to hear about the robe so I will definitely check it out next week when I planned to visit my store. But when you say robe, what do you mean is it a tunic for the beach? Or something else?



Tunic length, but not a tunic. It opens, no belt. Wearable at the beach or poolside really. And because of the extra fabric at the top, it folds into a relaxed collar. It speaks glamour. I loved it - the print itself is generally a little too loud for me but with the white background, it's much more muted. Also, wearing something like that to the beach/pool, it's a stand out piece so I'm guessing it was meant to be loud? Oh, but it's reversible too (didn't try it on with just solid H orange) 

I was looking for the item online to show you but could only manage to find the print - here's the print with the white background and there's a purple cw too. 

http://usa.hermes.com/house/beach/p...e=3&back_search=q+Leopard|back_from_product+1

Eta: purple is the wrong description, it's more of a magenta?


----------



## MASEML

*Xiangxiang*, it's one of those things that after being in the water, you throw this on, walk up to the bar or lay on your long chair sipping some summer drink.  Throw on sunglasses and you're solid!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> *Xiangxiang*, it's one of those things that after being in the water, you throw this on, walk up to the bar or lay on your long chair sipping some summer drink.  Throw on sunglasses and you're solid!



Ok i see! Thanks for the heads up!  Although I am generally not a beach person (sand gets everywhere) but I like wearing tunics on summer holidays. Wanted to check out what H has next week and will take a look at the robe too.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Hello ladies!! A beautiful Saturday here - forecast says 80!
> 
> *Vigee*, ooooh, a big stock of CDCs. Would like to find one like yours actually, in craie. Does yours have RG or YG? Colour is great for summer! Have you worn yours yet! I wore mine yesterday, might do today again. My new obsession!
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, love your mousseline, gorgeous combination of colours and pairs very well with your B and K. Have you posted it in the bag + scarf thread yet? there is the most beautiful reversible sleeveless mid thigh length terrycloth robe (leopards over white background on the outside and orange on the inside) at H. It's not your average dressing robe. It is made for SoF/Hawaii/any glam beach destination. I wouldn't be surprised if a celebrity would wear it. Anyway, if you have time to visit H soon, maybe check it out? I thought of you as soon as I saw it dressed on the mannequin. And then I had to try it on in both colours (it also comes in a purple background and orange interior).
> 
> *MadamB*, love your cartable. Can you slip it over your shoulder or is it a hand carry?
> 
> Hello Kate, MrsO, FabF, MrsJDS, madmadcat, dharma and all!!



*MASEML*, am praying that the sun stays out and the temperature climbs. You will find me relaxing in the sun today reading a good light mystery novel ~ face covered in SPF 50, of course!

Haven't worn my craie CDC RGHW yet, it is rose gold and matches a craie/blanc belt kit that I bought a few months ago. I am thinking about spraying it today with Apple weather Guarde while it still has all the plastic on it. I know that it will not change color and this might give the craie swift leather added protection against stains. Love the neutral craie color, it's perfect for Spring/Summer.

The H robe sounds beautiful, might have to check this out. While I was on H online found these little travel cases that I love. Could really use a few of them:

http://usa.hermes.com/house/beach/travel-cases/equateur/m-case-equateur.html


----------



## MadMadCat

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Morning all! I see that *Vigee *has already beat me to it early in the cafe! Just quickly pop in before my day kicks off!
> 
> *Vigee, kate*, this is the mousseline English garden in blue / purple / green. I wasn't sure because in some lighting, it looks much darker than this, especially when worn. But I think I will keep it. I originally wanted to pair it with my BI Kelly but now I think it may go with my Iris B too. What do you think?
> 
> *MadMadCat*, love those doggie shoes! So cute! I would be very tempted to stand up straight with feet together all the time!



Xiangxiang, that moussie is dreamy. I am weak, i'd keep it!!


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ok i see! Thanks for the heads up!  Although I am generally not a beach person (sand gets everywhere) but I like wearing tunics on summer holidays. Wanted to check out what H has next week and will take a look at the robe too.



How exciting! Let us know if you find any good tunics. They were out of them when I went  in my store (sigh). 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, am praying that the sun stays out and the temperature climbs. You will find me relaxing in the sun today reading a good light mystery novel ~ face covered in SPF 50, of course!
> 
> Haven't worn my craie CDC RGHW yet, it is rose gold and matches a craie/blanc belt kit that I bought a few months ago. I am thinking about spraying it today with Apple weather Guarde while it still has all the plastic on it. I know that it will not change color and this might give the craie swift leather added protection against stains. Love the neutral craie color, it's perfect for Spring/Summer.
> 
> The H robe sounds beautiful, might have to check this out. While I was on H online found these little travel cases that I love. Could really use a few of them:
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/house/beach/travel-cases/equateur/m-case-equateur.html




Oh, you have the CDC I want! I'm on a mission to find one and be your twin, but would like to find one on any of my trips (can't leave empty handed on any vacation, poor habit). 

Yes, check out the robe, I'm terrible at describing things (ahem, Cookie Monster cake) and am not doing this item any justice. Oooh, those travel cases are great! I was in Smytheson last wekeend (we have one here!) and the sales lady showed me a large make up case - it's way too large to be a make up case but she suggested I could use it as a pouch to bring to the pool to store my intimates if I wanted to change out of my bikini. Could work since i rarely go in the water. 

Happy 80 degrees! Woo hoo. Enjoy your light reading, what a great way to spend the afternoon!


----------



## katekluet

MadMadCat said:


> well, yeah, not much of a "loosing up" bunch.
> A friend of mine who works here and is a psychiatrist told me he could give me his professional opinion on a lot of colleagues
> I am glad you like the doggie shoes! I use them anyway, in the weekends or when I am not going to the office. I might try again in a bit of time, to see if I can repeat the reaction...


This made me laugh!!


----------



## katekluet

MadameB, you were at one of my very favorite museums...and. Your Constance C is very handsome!
Mrs O, congratulations on completing the course ! My DD had a pair of shoes with cat heads on the front of each, (she is a vet) but this had to be about six years ago.


----------



## katekluet

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good morning ladies! Lots to catch up on here at the cafe.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, I think that we are married to the same man, lol. When my DH loses his cool, watch out. He was speaking with the CSR dept. at Comcast and they weren't helping him quickly enough and he finally yelled, "I know the CEO of Comcast, do you want me to call him?!?!?!". He slammed down the phone and then did just that. Our problems were resolved very quickly. Yikes.
> 
> Must look-up the Gillian Michaels DVDs on Amazon. Must admit that my work-outs have fallen off the grid but I have lost most of my weight and am totally in sight of my goal. Dieting doesn't leave me with much extra energy and figure that I will pick up my fitness program this week. Still thinking of getting that spinning cycle, maybe for my birthday.
> 
> *MrsO*, the mayor was at your graduation? Way to go out in style, congrats! I have two pairs of mules ~ somewhere ~ with doggies embroidered on them. I am sure that we can find you loafers with cats on them.
> 
> *MASEML*, my BFF just returned from London and she said that the H store had many CDCs there. Congrats again on your first one and what is next on your list?
> 
> *FabF*, that's great that you will meet TPFers at the H DC opening. Fun times! Let us know about your shoes after you finally make a decision
> 
> *MadamB*, your Constance Cartable is sure a beauty! A rare gem.
> 
> *MMC*, thought your comment about the psychiatrist was hilarious and roared with laughter. Your colleagues must be an interesting group.
> 
> Hello to everyone that I have missed. :waves:
> 
> We are supposed to have a lovely weekend with lots of sunshine. Yay!
> 
> Will pop back in later, must feed my little fur baby, Coco right now.


Vigee, your  DH did what many of us would LOVE to be able to do in that frustrating situation! Good for him, that is a great story,
MASEML, congrats on your new bracelet! You can enjoy collecting them now


----------



## katekluet

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Morning all! I see that *Vigee *has already beat me to it early in the cafe! Just quickly pop in before my day kicks off!
> 
> *Vigee, kate*, this is the mousseline English garden in blue / purple / green. I wasn't sure because in some lighting, it looks much darker than this, especially when worn. But I think I will keep it. I originally wanted to pair it with my BI Kelly but now I think it may go with my Iris B too. What do you think?
> 
> *MadMadCat*, love those doggie shoes! So cute! I would be very tempted to stand up straight with feet together all the time!


XiangXiang, that is stunning! I think it looks wonderful with both bags....it has so many lovely colors in it, will be very versatile. 
Is it a changeant?
I am going to try to find this is LV. Glad you are liking it with your purses and keeping it.
I think this type of pattern looks wonderful in the mousseline.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Saturday, ladies! The cafe is so lively so early this am. It's warm and sunny today--a perfect spring day. 

Xiangxiang, the moussie is stunning--perfect complement to both bags. Now Miss Iris is TDF!  I'm so jealous! Goes very well with the PdV. You should wear it soon or it'll be too hot. 

Vigee, I've never used the Apple spray. Does it work well? You just reminded me to use Docride's weather kit on my CDCs so I can start wearing them. 

MASEML, what's your plan for the weekend? NYC is such a vibrant city. 

Kate, are you all set for the meet?

Hi MrsJDS, MrsO, madam, biscuit, EB, dharma, etoile, Mindi and evryone! Have a fantastic day!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - it is a glorious day here. Went for my usual Saturday morning run and it was the first run this year where the weather was really warm - perfect - for running. Waiting for DS at his dentist appointment and then it will be my turn!

Xiangxiang - your mousse is dreamy.  I really like it. I have an appointment to go to my store to check out the mousses in my store. It is getting too warm to wear CSGMs but I like the large size scarves so will look at the mousses. 

Vigee - those travel bags are so smart looking. I have never seen them in my store. Will look out for them next time. Our DHs are similar!  Mine is really social, a real old school gentleman too (eg he always walks on the outside of me between me and the road) but when he gets irritated, watch out!

Madam - I don't know much about the cartable as my store has never had any to my knowledge. What's your preferred way of carrying it?

Maseml - what other CDC colours are you eyeing?

Kate - is the meet next weekend?  

FabF - how are you going to enjoy this beautiful day?

Hello to everyone else!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> How exciting! Let us know if you find any good tunics. They were out of them when I went  in my store (sigh).
> 
> *Oh, you have the CDC I want! I'm on a mission to find one and be your twin, but would like to find one on any of my trips (can't leave empty handed on any vacation, poor habit). *
> 
> Yes, check out the robe, I'm terrible at describing things (ahem, Cookie Monster cake) and am not doing this item any justice. Oooh, those travel cases are great! I was in Smytheson last wekeend (we have one here!) and the sales lady showed me a large make up case - it's way too large to be a make up case but she suggested I could use it as a pouch to bring to the pool to store my intimates if I wanted to change out of my bikini. Could work since i rarely go in the water.
> 
> Happy 80 degrees! Woo hoo. Enjoy your light reading, what a great way to spend the afternoon!



*MASEML*, London H has or had the craie CDC RGHW as of a week ago. My BFF was visiting and tried it on there. Too bad you can't do a charge and hold until you get there to pick it up. 

Maybe try giving Alison a call at H Madison and she might check if there is one in stock there. You never know, there might be one waiting for you!

*FabF*, the Apple Guarde spray was recommended by another TPFer on the H belt thread to protect against stains and color transfer. I used it on my H craie/blanc belt and it didn't darken it or leave spots so I am satisfied with the product. I bought it on Amazon and it arrived fairly quickly. What do you have planned for today?

*kate*, your DD is a vet? That is a wonderful occupation! Does she specialize or is she a general practice vet?

*MrsJDS*, actually thought of you at 5:30am and remembered that you were out doing your morning run, lol. It is a beautiful day.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

Thanks for the congrats on finishing my class! I am glad it's over but I learned a ton.

*Xiangxiang,* I love the mousse! I think it looks fab with both your bags and it's a keeper. Perfect for SoF.

*Vigee,* congrats on your gorgeous new RGHW CDC, now I'm just waiting for mine to arrive. I love the lizzie Ano too! Both will look great with your Craie belt kit!

I forgot that I do have my Charlotte Olympia cat flats but they're not quite the same as the loafer/driving slipper look. Must investigate when I have time. 

*MrsJDS,* I am the one who deals with all customer service issues in my household, I'm very practiced at starting out politely and in a friendly way but when I'm not getting the service that I need I can blow and it's not pretty for the person on the other end of the phone! Too many years of working in service makes me a tough customer, I expect the same that I've had to give over the years. Hope it was resolved quickly. 

*Fab,* I haven't treated any of my CDCs and they're great. I've been pleasantly surprised at how well they're wearing especially my matte gator Rouge H. Treating the gator/croc won't prevent the water spots so still be cautious when hand washing. 

*Maseml,* congrats on your first CDC. It is indeed a slippery slope. It sounds like your office is rather fashion forward so I think you, like me could probably wear one everyday. I'm currently trying to collect all the neutral exotics in both hardware colors but my boutique doesn't get too many that aren't spoken for with waiting lists. I know that Wall Street had the Craie RGHW a few weeks ago when I was there. You asked how I wear 70s I think? I wear them as a necktie or cowboy style, not super loose. The necktie look always gets a lot of compliments, it's a little Annie Hall meets 80's New Wave. I wear them with crisp white shirts. It's my cheeky way of wearing a suit, which I had to do several times in my class. 

So I've been unable to sort out a vacation plan. I have so much to organize at work, my personal life is the last thing I take care of. Bad, I know. The west coast trip was turning out to be a lot of driving and a lot more money than I thought so I scrapped it. I was then trying to pull together a trip to Tokyo but I need more time to research so I'm putting that on the calendar for next April. DH wants to go with me and we can't get that sorted in just 5-6 weeks. As of now, we're going to book a family visit to Chicago and another family visit to Miami. Shorter trips but still it'll be nice to get away. 

In happy news, I'm down another few pounds and I'm feeling great. I have a date at H tomorrow as I wanted to pick up a little (stressing little) something to commemorate my class achievement. I'm sure my SA will tempt me with all sorts of things but for now I'm looking at the Brazil 70cms. I also want to try the all silver CDC even though I keep saying I need to find another GHW one...

Have to get going on my work today, I'll check in later!


----------



## Fabfashion

Went to a late dim sum with DH and DDs. It's our lazy weekend with absolutely no plans for a change. <happy sigh> Next week there are 2 kiddies bday parties to attend so it'll be busy and noisy. 

MrsO, please let us know what present you pick out for yourself tomorrow. I tried on the white RGHW CDC in Hawaii and it's gorgeous. I hope yours come in soon. Your mini trips sound great. I heard the new H store in Miami is/will be huge with cafe upstairs(?). BTW, AFF has a Lizzie CDC PHW right ght now. 

MASEML, you're llike me. I always have to buy something on my trip or it doesn't feel complete. In fact, I do most of my shopping outside of Canada. 

Xiangxiang, have we convinced you to keep the moussie?

Vigee, please share a mod shot when you wear your new belt and CDC. 

MrsJDS, how are you enjoying the new phone. Now that I have the 6+ for a few months, I don't find it big anymore.

Just finished booking our flights to Barcelona for our cruise in September. One thing checked off my list. Now if I can just focus on my tax return.


----------



## katekluet

Oh MrsO, be sure to show us what you find, a well deserved reward!
And congrats to Mrs O and Vigee on good diet progress....mine bit the dust due to social stuff so next week will try to get back on the straight and narrow....think I could lose a few pounds before I get to Las Vegas? 
Yes, Mrs JDS, the meet is next weekend. I haven't finalized what exactly I am taking but will get that together on Tuesday. Looks like it will not be too hot there so that is nice. I hope you love the moussies as much as I do..and they are sturdier than they look.
House guests this weekend so more good cooking and meals and fun.
Vigee, yes DD  is a vet, Her specialty is  emergency.....
FabF, when are your taxes due? 
it is going to be fun to hear all about everyones planned trips to these great places.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good morning ladies! Lots to catch up on here at the cafe.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, I think that we are married to the same man, lol. When my DH loses his cool, watch out. He was speaking with the CSR dept. at Comcast and they weren't helping him quickly enough and he finally yelled, "I know the CEO of Comcast, do you want me to call him?!?!?!". He slammed down the phone and then did just that. Our problems were resolved very quickly. Yikes.
> 
> Must look-up the Gillian Michaels DVDs on Amazon. Must admit that my work-outs have fallen off the grid but I have lost most of my weight and am totally in sight of my goal. Dieting doesn't leave me with much extra energy and figure that I will pick up my fitness program this week. Still thinking of getting that spinning cycle, maybe for my birthday.
> 
> *MrsO*, the mayor was at your graduation? Way to go out in style, congrats! I have two pairs of mules ~ somewhere ~ with doggies embroidered on them. I am sure that we can find you loafers with cats on them.
> 
> *MASEML*, my BFF just returned from London and she said that the H store had many CDCs there. Congrats again on your first one and what is next on your list?
> 
> *FabF*, that's great that you will meet TPFers at the H DC opening. Fun times! Let us know about your shoes after you finally make a decision
> 
> *MadamB*, your Constance Cartable is sure a beauty! A rare gem.
> 
> *MMC*, thought your comment about the psychiatrist was hilarious and roared with laughter. Your colleagues must be an interesting group.
> 
> Hello to everyone that I have missed. :waves:
> 
> We are supposed to have a lovely weekend with lots of sunshine. Yay!
> 
> Will pop back in later, must feed my little fur baby, Coco right now.





MASEML said:


> Hello ladies!! A beautiful Saturday here - forecast says 80!
> 
> *Vigee*, ooooh, a big stock of CDCs. Would like to find one like yours actually, in craie. Does yours have RG or YG? Colour is great for summer! Have you worn yours yet! I wore mine yesterday, might do today again. My new obsession!
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, love your mousseline, gorgeous combination of colours and pairs very well with your B and K. Have you posted it in the bag + scarf thread yet? there is the most beautiful reversible sleeveless mid thigh length terrycloth robe (leopards over white background on the outside and orange on the inside) at H. It's not your average dressing robe. It is made for SoF/Hawaii/any glam beach destination. I wouldn't be surprised if a celebrity would wear it. Anyway, if you have time to visit H soon, maybe check it out? I thought of you as soon as I saw it dressed on the mannequin. And then I had to try it on in both colours (it also comes in a purple background and orange interior).
> 
> *MadamB*, love your cartable. Can you slip it over your shoulder or is it a hand carry?
> 
> Hello Kate, MrsO, FabF, MrsJDS, madmadcat, dharma and all!!





katekluet said:


> MadameB, you were at one of my very favorite museums...and. Your Constance C is very handsome!
> Mrs O, congratulations on completing the course ! My DD had a pair of shoes with cat heads on the front of each, (she is a vet) but this had to be about six years ago.





MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - it is a glorious day here. Went for my usual Saturday morning run and it was the first run this year where the weather was really warm - perfect - for running. Waiting for DS at his dentist appointment and then it will be my turn!
> 
> Xiangxiang - your mousse is dreamy.  I really like it. I have an appointment to go to my store to check out the mousses in my store. It is getting too warm to wear CSGMs but I like the large size scarves so will look at the mousses.
> 
> Vigee - those travel bags are so smart looking. I have never seen them in my store. Will look out for them next time. Our DHs are similar!  Mine is really social, a real old school gentleman too (eg he always walks on the outside of me between me and the road) but when he gets irritated, watch out!
> 
> Madam - I don't know much about the cartable as my store has never had any to my knowledge. What's your preferred way of carrying it?
> 
> Maseml - what other CDC colours are you eyeing?
> 
> Kate - is the meet next weekend?
> 
> FabF - how are you going to enjoy this beautiful day?
> 
> Hello to everyone else!!!



Hello and thanks, everyone!  Maseml and Mrs.JDS,  the Cartable is strictly a hand carry for me.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MadMadCat said:


> Xiangxiang, that moussie is dreamy. I am weak, i'd keep it!!





katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, that is stunning! I think it looks wonderful with both bags....it has so many lovely colors in it, will be very versatile.
> Is it a changeant?
> I am going to try to find this is LV. Glad you are liking it with your purses and keeping it.
> I think this type of pattern looks wonderful in the mousseline.





Fabfashion said:


> Happy Saturday, ladies! The cafe is so lively so early this am. It's warm and sunny today--a perfect spring day.
> 
> Xiangxiang, the moussie is stunning--perfect complement to both bags. Now Miss Iris is TDF!  I'm so jealous! Goes very well with the PdV. You should wear it soon or it'll be too hot.
> 
> Vigee, I've never used the Apple spray. Does it work well? You just reminded me to use Docride's weather kit on my CDCs so I can start wearing them.
> 
> MASEML, what's your plan for the weekend? NYC is such a vibrant city.
> 
> Kate, are you all set for the meet?
> 
> Hi MrsJDS, MrsO, madam, biscuit, EB, dharma, etoile, Mindi and evryone! Have a fantastic day!





MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - it is a glorious day here. Went for my usual Saturday morning run and it was the first run this year where the weather was really warm - perfect - for running. Waiting for DS at his dentist appointment and then it will be my turn!
> 
> Xiangxiang - your mousse is dreamy.  I really like it. I have an appointment to go to my store to check out the mousses in my store. It is getting too warm to wear CSGMs but I like the large size scarves so will look at the mousses.
> 
> Vigee - those travel bags are so smart looking. I have never seen them in my store. Will look out for them next time. Our DHs are similar!  Mine is really social, a real old school gentleman too (eg he always walks on the outside of me between me and the road) but when he gets irritated, watch out!
> 
> Madam - I don't know much about the cartable as my store has never had any to my knowledge. What's your preferred way of carrying it?
> 
> Maseml - what other CDC colours are you eyeing?
> 
> Kate - is the meet next weekend?
> 
> FabF - how are you going to enjoy this beautiful day?
> 
> Hello to everyone else!!!





MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Thanks for the congrats on finishing my class! I am glad it's over but I learned a ton.
> 
> *Xiangxiang,* I love the mousse! I think it looks fab with both your bags and it's a keeper. Perfect for SoF.
> 
> *Vigee,* congrats on your gorgeous new RGHW CDC, now I'm just waiting for mine to arrive. I love the lizzie Ano too! Both will look great with your Craie belt kit!
> 
> I forgot that I do have my Charlotte Olympia cat flats but they're not quite the same as the loafer/driving slipper look. Must investigate when I have time.
> 
> *MrsJDS,* I am the one who deals with all customer service issues in my household, I'm very practiced at starting out politely and in a friendly way but when I'm not getting the service that I need I can blow and it's not pretty for the person on the other end of the phone! Too many years of working in service makes me a tough customer, I expect the same that I've had to give over the years. Hope it was resolved quickly.
> 
> *Fab,* I haven't treated any of my CDCs and they're great. I've been pleasantly surprised at how well they're wearing especially my matte gator Rouge H. Treating the gator/croc won't prevent the water spots so still be cautious when hand washing.
> 
> *Maseml,* congrats on your first CDC. It is indeed a slippery slope. It sounds like your office is rather fashion forward so I think you, like me could probably wear one everyday. I'm currently trying to collect all the neutral exotics in both hardware colors but my boutique doesn't get too many that aren't spoken for with waiting lists. I know that Wall Street had the Craie RGHW a few weeks ago when I was there. You asked how I wear 70s I think? I wear them as a necktie or cowboy style, not super loose. The necktie look always gets a lot of compliments, it's a little Annie Hall meets 80's New Wave. I wear them with crisp white shirts. It's my cheeky way of wearing a suit, which I had to do several times in my class.
> 
> So I've been unable to sort out a vacation plan. I have so much to organize at work, my personal life is the last thing I take care of. Bad, I know. The west coast trip was turning out to be a lot of driving and a lot more money than I thought so I scrapped it. I was then trying to pull together a trip to Tokyo but I need more time to research so I'm putting that on the calendar for next April. DH wants to go with me and we can't get that sorted in just 5-6 weeks. As of now, we're going to book a family visit to Chicago and another family visit to Miami. Shorter trips but still it'll be nice to get away.
> 
> In happy news, I'm down another few pounds and I'm feeling great. I have a date at H tomorrow as I wanted to pick up a little (stressing little) something to commemorate my class achievement. I'm sure my SA will tempt me with all sorts of things but for now I'm looking at the Brazil 70cms. I also want to try the all silver CDC even though I keep saying I need to find another GHW one...
> 
> Have to get going on my work today, I'll check in later!



Hello your gorgeous ladies in the cafe, just pop in quickly to say thank you for your kind words and yes the moussie is here to stay! Now I am tempted to get the pink CW too. I do like the design, very Van Gogh post impressionist-ish. I bought the limited edition 90 twill they issued for London New Bond Street reopening too.

And looks like good weather is finally spreading too as we had a glorious day here too.


----------



## Fabfashion

Went for a nice walk with DDs on their bikes along the conservation trail near our house before dinner. It's 17C/62F. Heaven!


----------



## MASEML

Ladies, today was amazing. Been meaning to ask the cafe, do you know when the cherche midi bag is coming out? Or better, have you seen it? 

So tomor, I'm off to try on my newly altered sheared mink jacket. Meant to go there last weekend but having brunch in Park Slope with a friend was more appealing. 



Fabfashion said:


> Went for a nice walk with DDs on their bikes along the conservation trail near our house before dinner. It's 17C/62F. Heaven!



That's so fun! They are adorable! Love their bikes!! 



katekluet said:


> Oh MrsO, be sure to show us what you find, a well deserved reward!
> And congrats to Mrs O and Vigee on good diet progress....mine bit the dust due to social stuff so next week will try to get back on the straight and narrow....think I could lose a few pounds before I get to Las Vegas?
> Yes, Mrs JDS, the meet is next weekend. I haven't finalized what exactly I am taking but will get that together on Tuesday. Looks like it will not be too hot there so that is nice. I hope you love the moussies as much as I do..and they are sturdier than they look.
> *House guests this weekend so more good cooking and meals and fun.*
> Vigee, yes DD  is a vet, Her specialty is  emergency.....
> FabF, when are your taxes due?
> it is going to be fun to hear all about everyones planned trips to these great places.




Kate- what delicious meals are you making this weekend for your house guests or are you making them earn their stay, lol? 

Are you looking forward to the LV meet up? I'm excited for you...sounds like fun! 



Fabfashion said:


> Went to a late dim sum with DH and DDs. It's our lazy weekend with absolutely no plans for a change. <happy sigh> Next week there are 2 kiddies bday parties to attend so it'll be busy and noisy.
> 
> MASEML, you're llike me. I always have to buy something on my trip or it doesn't feel complete. In fact, I do most of my shopping outside of Canada.
> 
> Just finished booking our flights to Barcelona for our cruise in September. One thing checked off my list. Now if I can just focus on my tax return.



FabF - lol, we must be cut from the same cloth. I even bought 2 large wooden bowls from a guy selling them on the beach in cabo bc I hadn't done any shopping during my trip. 




MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Thanks for the congrats on finishing my class! I am glad it's over but I learned a ton.
> 
> *Maseml,* congrats on your first CDC. It is indeed a slippery slope. It sounds like your office is rather fashion forward so I think you, like me could probably wear one everyday. I'm currently trying to collect all the neutral exotics in both hardware colors but my boutique doesn't get too many that aren't spoken for with waiting lists. I know that Wall Street had the Craie RGHW a few weeks ago when I was there. You asked how I wear 70s I think? I wear them as a necktie or cowboy style, not super loose. The necktie look always gets a lot of compliments, it's a little Annie Hall meets 80's New Wave. I wear them with crisp white shirts. It's my cheeky way of wearing a suit, which I had to do several times in my class.
> 
> So I've been unable to sort out a vacation plan. I have so much to organize at work, my personal life is the last thing I take care of. Bad, I know. The west coast trip was turning out to be a lot of driving and a lot more money than I thought so I scrapped it. I was then trying to pull together a trip to Tokyo but I need more time to research so I'm putting that on the calendar for next April. DH wants to go with me and we can't get that sorted in just 5-6 weeks. As of now, we're going to book a family visit to Chicago and another family visit to Miami. Shorter trips but still it'll be nice to get away.
> 
> In happy news, I'm down another few pounds and I'm feeling great. I have a date at H tomorrow as I wanted to pick up a little (stressing little) something to commemorate my class achievement. I'm sure my SA will tempt me with all sorts of things but for now I'm looking at the Brazil 70cms. I also want to try the all silver CDC even though I keep saying I need to find another GHW one...
> 
> Have to get going on my work today, I'll check in later!



It is a slippery slope, I just got my first one two days ago and I'm already thinking of more?!  
Wall St sold out of the craie (must have) since I asked my SA for rose gold CDCs, and all she had were in colvert. Thanks for the info though! Also thanks for telling me how you wear the 70s size, I've been too afraid to buy them as I haven't been able to figure out what looks nice on me. Your style sounds stylish...will try that when I'm next in the store. 

Miami and Chicago are fun cities, and I think FabF said the Miami H store is bigger? My SO is headed there next month - hmm, wondering if I can convince him to skip his meetings to visit the H store....doubtful. 

Congrats on your weight loss! Woo hoo. What better way to celebrate your weight loss and your achievement than a visit to H. 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, London H has or had the craie CDC RGHW as of a week ago. My BFF was visiting and tried it on there. Too bad you can't do a charge and hold until you get there to pick it up.
> 
> Maybe try giving Alison a call at H Madison and she might check if there is one in stock there. You never know, there might be one waiting for you!
> 
> *FabF*, the Apple Guarde spray was recommended by another TPFer on the H belt thread to protect against stains and color transfer. I used it on my H craie/blanc belt and it didn't darken it or leave spots so I am satisfied with the product. I bought it on Amazon and it arrived fairly quickly. What do you have planned for today?
> 
> .



*Vigee*, thank you for the tips and recommendation, so sweet! I think I'll try my luck in London - guess it will probably be gone by then but then I'm sure I'll find something else to buy  

I've been wondering about the apple guard spray- the Chanel threads also recommend it too. Do you suggest spraying it before you peel the stickers off? I peeled mine already so wondering if it's too late? 



MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - it is a glorious day here. Went for my usual Saturday morning run and it was the first run this year where the weather was really warm - perfect - for running. Waiting for DS at his dentist appointment and then it will be my turn!
> 
> Maseml - what other CDC colours are you eyeing?
> 
> Hello to everyone else!!!



*MrsJDS*, day 1 training is tomorrow. Planning to run 3 miles (which is almost 5K) so that'll be interesting. 

Oh, I'd like to copy Vigee and get a craie RG CDC. So perf for summer!


----------



## Millicat

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Morning all! I see that *Vigee *has already beat me to it early in the cafe! Just quickly pop in before my day kicks off!
> 
> *Vigee, kate*, this is the mousseline English garden in blue / purple / green. I wasn't sure because in some lighting, it looks much darker than this, especially when worn. But I think I will keep it. I originally wanted to pair it with my BI Kelly but now I think it may go with my Iris B too. What do you think?
> 
> *MadMadCat*, love those doggie shoes! So cute! I would be very tempted to stand up straight with feet together all the time!



This mousseline is beautiful, XiangXiang, I love it, the colours are so perfect because they'll go with absolutely everything.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - I crashed out early yesterday before 9am - and slept almost 11 hours. No date night with DH as he is across the pond. The cafe was so lively yesterday!  Maybe because we were all having beautiful weather!

FabF - the pic of your kids is adorable. Thanks for sharing this. 

MASEML - good for you!  You can do it!  For any distance up to a half marathon, make sure when you train you run longer distances (in your case run some 4-5 mile distances). This way it makes your 5km race distance seem easy. Also try to run hills during your run.  Running any elevation makes you stronger and faster and if your race has hills, it prepares you for them. 

MrsO - I have been to Tokyo a dozen times. It is one of my favourite cities in the world. If you need ideas, PM me. I like the idea of doing shorter trips but then doing a couple of them. More to look forward to!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsO (again) - I forgot to mention congrats on your weight loss!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello your gorgeous ladies in the cafe, just pop in quickly to say thank you for your kind words and yes the moussie is here to stay! Now I am tempted to get the pink CW too. I do like the design, very Van Gogh post impressionist-ish. I bought the limited edition 90 twill they issued for London New Bond Street reopening too.
> 
> And looks like good weather is finally spreading too as we had a glorious day here too.





katekluet said:


> Oh MrsO, be sure to show us what you find, a well deserved reward!
> And congrats to Mrs O and Vigee on good diet progress....mine bit the dust due to social stuff so next week will try to get back on the straight and narrow....think I could lose a few pounds before I get to Las Vegas?
> Yes, Mrs JDS, the meet is next weekend. I haven't finalized what exactly I am taking but will get that together on Tuesday. Looks like it will not be too hot there so that is nice. I hope you love the moussies as much as I do..and they are sturdier than they look.
> House guests this weekend so more good cooking and meals and fun.
> Vigee, yes DD  is a vet, Her specialty is  emergency.....
> FabF, when are your taxes due?
> it is going to be fun to hear all about everyones planned trips to these great places.





Fabfashion said:


> Went for a nice walk with DDs on their bikes along the conservation trail near our house before dinner. It's 17C/62F. Heaven!



Good morning, ladies! Hope that everyone has a great Sunday. Sun is shining here and it will be another beautiful day. 

*xiangxiang*, my vote is yes for the pink mousseline CW, the design is very impressionistic and elegant. What does the LE 90cm for Bond Street look like? If you have a minute will you please take a pic?

*MrsO*, Miami and Chicago will be fun, especially since you have family in both places. Congrats on your diet and can't wait to see what you bring home from H today. You deserve a reward for all of your recent accomplishments. 

*FabF*, the pic of your DDs riding their bikes is too precious! Thanks for sharing it with us. As far as CDCs with the plastic off, I would not use the Apple Guarde spray on them but would use the Fiebings and Saphir to preserve and protect them after a year or so. There is really no hurry 

*MrsJDS*, love your marathon training tips, they all make sense. Also, I, too went to sleep last night early and slept at least ten hours last night and the night before. It must be the change in seasons. All I know is by 7:30pm, I am yawning and can barely make it another few hours until bedtime. Strange!

*kate*, please tell us what you have been cooking this weekend for your guests. I will live vicariously through you, lol. It is possible for you to drop 3-5 pounds in a week. Last week, I dropped 5 lbs ~ I keep a calendar and write down my weight every morning, in order to keep a record and remind myself that my goal is to stick with my diet. I am almost at the weight that I desire, fingers crossed that I drop a few more pounds next week and then I will start seriously working out again. 

Also, you must be so excited about the LV meet-up next weekend. Sounds like it will be a lot of fun and very educational due to docride's presence there.

*MASEML*, have a feeling that you will find a craie CDC RGHW in your travels. They seem to be floating around pretty abundantly. When do you leave for London? Are you virtually packing yet?

*Milli*, so glad to see you at the cafe again. How are the tech issues? Resolved, finally, I hope! 

Hello to *biscuit*, *MadamB*, *dharma*, *MMC* and *Mindi*!


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good morning, ladies! Hope that everyone has a great Sunday. Sun is shining here and it will be another beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> *xiangxiang*, my vote is yes for the pink mousseline CW, the design is very impressionistic and elegant. What does the LE 90cm for Bond Street look like? If you have a minute will you please take a pic?
> 
> 
> 
> *MrsO*, Miami and Chicago will be fun, especially since you have family in both places. Congrats on your diet and can't wait to see what you bring home from H today. You deserve a reward for all of your recent accomplishments.
> 
> 
> 
> *FabF*, the pic of your DDs riding their bikes is too precious! Thanks for sharing it with us. As far as CDCs with the plastic off, I would not use the Apple Guarde spray on them but would use the Fiebings and Saphir to preserve and protect them after a year or so. There is really no hurry
> 
> 
> 
> *MrsJDS*, love your marathon training tips, they all make sense. Also, I, too went to sleep last night early and slept at least ten hours last night and the night before. It must be the change in seasons. All I know is by 7:30pm, I am yawning and can barely make it another few hours until bedtime. Strange!
> 
> 
> 
> *kate*, please tell us what you have been cooking this weekend for your guests. I will live vicariously through you, lol. It is possible for you to drop 3-5 pounds in a week. Last week, I dropped 5 lbs ~ I keep a calendar and write down my weight every morning, in order to keep a record and remind myself that my goal is to stick with my diet. I am almost at the weight that I desire, fingers crossed that I drop a few more pounds next week and then I will start seriously working out again.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you must be so excited about the LV meet-up next weekend. Sounds like it will be a lot of fun and very educational due to docride's presence there.
> 
> 
> 
> *MASEML*, have a feeling that you will find a craie CDC RGHW in your travels. They seem to be floating around pretty abundantly. When do you leave for London? Are you virtually packing yet?
> 
> 
> 
> *Milli*, so glad to see you at the cafe again. How are the tech issues? Resolved, finally, I hope!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to *biscuit*, *MadamB*, *dharma* and *Mindi*!




Vigee - please do share how you dropped 5lbs in a week!  I want to learn!!!


----------



## dharma

Happy Sunday everyone! It feels like forever since I have been able to post. I've been trying to keep up with reading but was unable to post at work this week and at night I just pass out from exhaustion! I have a lighter schedule this week before the craziness begins again 
FabF, I love the D&G shoes, to me they are very sexy in the old world away that D&G does so well. They might look better with the Kelly rather than the orange plume but I've forgotten which color you said the Kelly was. And which jacket? That might help your decision along. The Manolos posted by MASEML would look great with the plume, they are a little more fun and frivolous. You are going to have a great time regardless and when you get there, you'll see it probably didn't matter which shoes you wore  Your DDs look adorable on their bikes.

MrsO, congrats on your weight loss and your graduation! Your travel plans sound ideal, Chicago is an amazing city especially in the summer. And it will be easy to carve out time in Miami for just you and DH. I have promised DD a trip to Japan for high school graduation, I hope I can keep that promise. I hate flying and cannot see going all that way for less than 3 weeks, so we really have to plan and save, but we are so excited by the possibilities!  I hope you found something wonderful at H to celebrate your achievements!

MASEML, congrats on your new CDC! It is indeed a slippery slope because it's such a beautiful and easy piece to wear. I've been slowly collecting them, my first was 13 years ago! I have promised a family shot but I've been looking for the perfect backdrop. Like MrsO, I find the neutrals in different metals and varieties of leathers the easiest to wear and most suited for my style. Do you like color? There are so many gorgeous colors, it's difficult to choose, but so much fun! Amazing news on your 5k!!!! That is so exciting, I wish you the best on your training!

Vigee, congrats on your new bracelets, they are beautiful! I ordered the same Ano from H.com a while ago but sadly sent it back as it did not work well on my skin tone. I think I need more hardware when choosing such a light color. Do you have other Ano cuffs? They seem very easy to wear, and very light and comfortable. I might try black, black lizzie would be ideal!  I'm sorry you had to postpone your trip, but I'm glad it all worked out in the end

I will catch up more later, I need to read and see what I've missed! Welcome MadCat!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Vigee - please do share how you dropped 5lbs in a week!  I want to learn!!!



*MrsJDS*, dropped 5lbs by mini-fasting: 5am and 2pm greens drink, very light early dinner with no snacking after 6pm. My body adjusted after the first day and I simply wasn't hungry. Usually, I can keep weight off once I lose it, it's just getting there that is the real challenge for me. This past week was easy, thank goodness.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dharma said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! It feels like forever since I have been able to post. I've been trying to keep up with reading but was unable to post at work this week and at night I just pass out from exhaustion! I have a lighter schedule this week before the craziness begins again
> FabF, I love the D&G shoes, to me they are very sexy in the old world away that D&G does so well. They might look better with the Kelly rather than the orange plume but I've forgotten which color you said the Kelly was. And which jacket? That might help your decision along. The Manolos posted by MASEML would look great with the plume, they are a little more fun and frivolous. You are going to have a great time regardless and when you get there, you'll see it probably didn't matter which shoes you wore  Your DDs look adorable on their bikes.
> 
> MrsO, congrats on your weight loss and your graduation! Your travel plans sound ideal, Chicago is an amazing city especially in the summer. And it will be easy to carve out time in Miami for just you and DH. I have promised DD a trip to Japan for high school graduation, I hope I can keep that promise. I hate flying and cannot see going all that way for less than 3 weeks, so we really have to plan and save, but we are so excited by the possibilities!  I hope you found something wonderful at H to celebrate your achievements!
> 
> MASEML, congrats on your new CDC! It is indeed a slippery slope because it's such a beautiful and easy piece to wear. I've been slowly collecting them, my first was 13 years ago! I have promised a family shot but I've been looking for the perfect backdrop. Like MrsO, I find the neutrals in different metals and varieties of leathers the easiest to wear and most suited for my style. Do you like color? There are so many gorgeous colors, it's difficult to choose, but so much fun! Amazing news on your 5k!!!! That is so exciting, I wish you the best on your training!
> 
> Vigee, congrats on your new bracelets, they are beautiful! I ordered the same Ano from H.com a while ago but sadly sent it back as it did not work well on my skin tone. I think I need more hardware when choosing such a light color. Do you have other Ano cuffs? They seem very easy to wear, and very light and comfortable. I might try black, black lizzie would be ideal!  I'm sorry you had to postpone your trip, but I'm glad it all worked out in the end
> 
> I will catch up more later, I need to read and see what I've missed! Welcome MadCat!!



*dharma*, so glad that you are back at the cafe!!! I totally understand not being able to post while at work and then being too exhausted in the evenings. When I worked in the tech sector, that was my life and with so much pressure, too. Very stressful. At least right now, it has eased up a little bit.

Know that you have an amazing CDC collection and can't wait to see a family pic. You have been collecting them for 13 years? Incredible! 

Totally sympathize with you about flying ~ I don't HATE to fly, I am actually AFRAID to fly. Yes, like anxiety attack symptoms. So, I understand about traveling to Japan for a stay less than 3 weeks. It wouldn't make sense to me, too. 

Love the Ano bracelet and the fit is amazing. Those H artisans really know what they are doing. A black lizzie Ano would be gorgeous! My next is the petrol color, which is very similar to mykonos.


----------



## MASEML

Mission accomplished! 1st run of the season completed. Lots of runners, walkers and cyclists out there this morning. Also found out there was an organized walk so maybe that contributed to the # of people. 

*Dharma* and *Vigee*, makes complete sense to take a trip to Asia and stay a long time. It's far!  I only wish I had the luxury to do that .  You might get chills when you hear this but I've flown to Sydney and Johannesburg and each time stayed 6 days only (excluding the time getting there). Little crazy. Anyway, I somewhat enjoy being in the air; it's the only time I can disconnect with the world (but I have paid for wifi before so I guess I can't be that disconnected yet). My biggest tip for flying is having a drink before boarding (takes the edge off) and then drinking once more on the plane. If feasible for long hauls, fly first - it's a miracle how fast the time goes when you are sleeping (or slightly passed out).  But, I'm sure you ladies know this already....

However , *Dharma* - what an amazing graduation trip you've got planned! What a great way to celebrate before your DD heads off to college! Speaking of which, is your DD thinking of which schools to apply to? Is she staying local or heading out? What an exciting time for her.....gosh, a flood of memories just rushed through my head. 

*Vigee*, i still have another trip before London   I've planned my shopping routes already while in London (not what I'm bringing yet, lol). I've also planned where I want to go in Toronto too, ha ha. Just need to find the time since a lot of time will be spent with family and friends. I'll be on the lookout for the craie in Toronto too! 

Also congrats on losing 5lbs!! And in a week! Are you drinking wheatgrass or kelp or something else? I've walked by liquiteria and a lot of folks come out with a green drink. They say it's yummy. 

*mrsJDS* thank you for your tips on training! The hills are definitely something that I should work on...the path I take is somewhat flat but if I head up to Central Park, there are climbs in the park that could help with training. Issue is each Sunday is some race in the Park, and Saturdays is yoga for me. Hmm....

I'll check in with you ladies in a bit! Heading out to enjoy more sun!


----------



## dharma

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *dharma*, so glad that you are back at the cafe!!! I totally understand not being able to post while at work and then being too exhausted in the evenings. When I worked in the tech sector, that was my life and with so much pressure, too. Very stressful. At least right now, it has eased up a little bit.
> 
> Know that you have an amazing CDC collection and can't wait to see a family pic. You have been collecting them for 13 years? Incredible!
> 
> Totally sympathize with you about flying ~ I don't HATE to fly, I am actually AFRAID to fly. Yes, like anxiety attack symptoms. So, I understand about traveling to Japan for a stay less than 3 weeks. It wouldn't make sense to me, too.
> 
> Love the Ano bracelet and the fit is amazing. Those H artisans really know what they are doing. A black lizzie Ano would be gorgeous! My next is the petrol color, which is very similar to mykonos.



To be fair Vigee, I should have said "terrified" :shame:. Since you have admitted it, I will too!  I usually take anxiety meds but sometimes I get anxiety about taking meds  let's just say, I grip the arm rests, the next passenger, the flight attendant.... and gasp a lot.  I've met some very nice people this way, lol. Once a lovely man on a flight home from a job wanted to give me his number and was a bit disappointed when DH picked me up at the airport.  Perhaps I shouldn't have grabbed his leg so often DH can usually keep me calm when we fly, he repeats every little mantra I need to hear and it goes well.  I've been flying more on my own for work and it's been tricky.  When I'm with DD it's a little better because I try so hard to be a good example. She rolls her eyes when I grab her.  Another weird mind trick I have is that I enjoy seeing small children on my flights because I want to believe that nothing bad will ever happen to such innocent creatures.  Naive thinking but it helps.

The CDC collecting has been going on a long long time but that doesn't necessarily mean a massive collection of every color. I take my time, and I go in and out of wearing them often and buying sprees. I think it's a true test to their timelessness, they have been around way longer than I've been collecting and they still look fresh and fabulous.  Currently, this is the most popular they've ever been, wouldn't you say? I was at H Madison yesterday and they have a Le Monde cover from the 80's by the Ladies Room and the model is wearing one. It's quite funny, the hair, makeup and wardrobe look so dated but her arm does not  

Love love love petrol! that will make a great Ano!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Sunday, ladies! It's sunny today but cooler. We're off to Ikea for some Swedish meatballs and to return the extra shelves. Decided to use glass shelves for all except one. Picking up these glass shelves on Tuesday and all will be done. Yay!

Kate, I think you asked when the our tax is due. It's April 30th. I just need to gather all the receipts and statements and dropped them off at my accountant this week. I have everything in one folder but through the closet reorg, my file folders and papers are sitting in several piles around the bedroom so I'll try to track it diwn this evening. How's your dinner plan coming along? What are you cooking?

Vigee, congrats for on your weight loss. I realized I snack more at the office in the afternoon and at night if I'm watching TV. Will try to be more vigilant over the next 9 days before DC. 

MASEML, congrats on your first day of training! Way to go! When is your 5k run taking place? Do check h.com gir the craie RGHW. It came up a couple of times in the last couple of months.

MrsO, congrats on your weight loss too! I'd love to know about your meal plan. 2-3 lbs a week sounds manageable. If I fast, then I'll end up bingeing by the end of the day. What did you get at H to commemorate your achievements? Spill, girl!

MrsJDS, sounds like your new job is keeping you fully occupied. Have you had any chance to visit H since you picked up your new B? I chatted with my SA last Thursday and she said to come into see the new SS scarves. I didn't have a heart to tell her I didn't see anything I like from the web and Hawaii. 

Dharma, Japan will be a wonderful graduation trip! It's about 12 hours, no? Just a couple more hours than Hawaii. It'll pass by in no time. 

Xiangxiang, pink cw will be gorgeous. I'm personally partial to pink. I think it brightens most complexion. You must be looking forward to SoF. We've only stopped by during our cruises. The views are just stunning. I can stare at the Mediterranean all day. BTW, TF lipsticks are voted the best lipstick for 2014 by InStyle magazine. 

Thank you all for your kind words on DDs pic. They've gotten bigger over the winter. DH had to raise their seats. When I see them everyday, I didn't realize how much they've grown. 

Hi Biscuit, EB, etoile, Millicat, Madam and everyone. Have a great day!


----------



## dharma

MASEML said:


> Mission accomplished! 1st run of the season completed. Lots of runners, walkers and cyclists out there this morning. Also found out there was an organized walk so maybe that contributed to the # of people.
> 
> *Dharma* and *Vigee*, makes complete sense to take a trip to Asia and stay a long time. It's far!  I only wish I had the luxury to do that .  You might get chills when you hear this but I've flown to Sydney and Johannesburg and each time stayed 6 days only (excluding the time getting there). Little crazy. Anyway, I somewhat enjoy being in the air; it's the only time I can disconnect with the world (but I have paid for wifi before so I guess I can't be that disconnected yet). My biggest tip for flying is having a drink before boarding (takes the edge off) and then drinking once more on the plane. If feasible for long hauls, fly first - it's a miracle how fast the time goes when you are sleeping (or slightly passed out).  But, I'm sure you ladies know this already....
> 
> However , *Dharma* - what an amazing graduation trip you've got planned! What a great way to celebrate before your DD heads off to college! Speaking of which, is your DD thinking of which schools to apply to? Is she staying local or heading out? What an exciting time for her.....gosh, a flood of memories just rushed through my head.
> 
> *Vigee*, i still have another trip before London   I've planned my shopping routes already while in London (not what I'm bringing yet, lol). I've also planned where I want to go in Toronto too, ha ha. Just need to find the time since a lot of time will be spent with family and friends. I'll be on the lookout for the craie in Toronto too!
> 
> Also congrats on losing 5lbs!! And in a week! Are you drinking wheatgrass or kelp or something else? I've walked by liquiteria and a lot of folks come out with a green drink. They say it's yummy.
> 
> *mrsJDS* thank you for your tips on training! The hills are definitely something that I should work on...the path I take is somewhat flat but if I head up to Central Park, there are climbs in the park that could help with training. Issue is each Sunday is some race in the Park, and Saturdays is yoga for me. Hmm....
> 
> I'll check in with you ladies in a bit! Heading out to enjoy more sun!



Wow!  That's a lot of flying for a short time!  One has to do what one has to do though, and I am nervous that we won't be able to stay so long. It would be my ideal and I can only hope it works out with my work schedule.  I have three years to plan it and enough bonus points for the flights so at least that part is done as long as airlines and point programs don't change their rules by then. I tend to not drink on flights because it gives me a headache and I need to be clear headed so that I can follow emergency instructions....such are the depths of my anxiety!
Yesterday DD and I walked from Little Italy to Central Park, with only a short cab ride in the middle for about 20 blocks. Plus the walking inside of stores and a light walk around the park. Fitbit clocked in at 27500 before it died!!! It was gorgeous, wasn't it???? DD is complaining today that her feet hurt, lol. She has not decided much on college yet except that she wants to be in a city, New York, maybe Boston, Philadelphia. Close to family but far enough away. Right now she's focused on MIT, we can only hope! NYU looked pretty compelling to her yesterday and we saw all the kids on the admittance tours in Washington Square. We then went over to Parsons and I tried to convince her to join the admittance tour there but she is way more mature than I and declined.


----------



## Fabfashion

dharma said:


> To be fair Vigee, I should have said "terrified" :shame:. Since you have admitted it, I will too!  I usually take anxiety meds but sometimes I get anxiety about taking meds  let's just say, I grip the arm rests, the next passenger, the flight attendant.... and gasp a lot.  I've met some very nice people this way, lol. Once a lovely man on a flight home from a job wanted to give me his number and was a bit disappointed when DH picked me up at the airport.  Perhaps I shouldn't have grabbed his leg so often DH can usually keep me calm when we fly, he repeats every little mantra I need to hear and it goes well.  I've been flying more on my own for work and it's been tricky.  When I'm with DD it's a little better because I try so hard to be a good example. She rolls her eyes when I grab her.  Another weird mind trick I have is that I enjoy seeing small children on my flights because I want to believe that nothing bad will ever happen to such innocent creatures.  Naive thinking but it helps.
> 
> The CDC collecting has been going on a long long time but that doesn't necessarily mean a massive collection of every color. I take my time, and I go in and out of wearing them often and buying sprees. I think it's a true test to their timelessness, they have been around way longer than I've been collecting and they still look fresh and fabulous.  Currently, this is the most popular they've ever been, wouldn't you say? I was at H Madison yesterday and they have a Le Monde cover from the 80's by the Ladies Room and the model is wearing one. It's quite funny, the hair, makeup and wardrobe look so dated but her arm does not
> 
> Love love love petrol! that will make a great Ano!



dharma, sorry to hear you have a fear of flying. Hope the fun and excitement of exploring new places helps you to overcome your fear or at least keep it in check long enough to get you to the destination.  The story about that guy wanting to give you his number is hilarious though. 

Can't wait to see your CDC collection.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dharma said:


> To be fair Vigee, I should have said "terrified" :shame:. Since you have admitted it, I will too!  I usually take anxiety meds but sometimes I get anxiety about taking meds  let's just say, I grip the arm rests, the next passenger, the flight attendant.... and gasp a lot.  I've met some very nice people this way, lol. Once a lovely man on a flight home from a job wanted to give me his number and was a bit disappointed when DH picked me up at the airport.  Perhaps I shouldn't have grabbed his leg so often DH can usually keep me calm when we fly, he repeats every little mantra I need to hear and it goes well.  I've been flying more on my own for work and it's been tricky.  When I'm with DD it's a little better because I try so hard to be a good example. She rolls her eyes when I grab her.  Another weird mind trick I have is that I enjoy seeing small children on my flights because I want to believe that nothing bad will ever happen to such innocent creatures.  Naive thinking but it helps.
> 
> The CDC collecting has been going on a long long time but that doesn't necessarily mean a massive collection of every color. I take my time, and I go in and out of wearing them often and buying sprees. I think it's a true test to their timelessness, they have been around way longer than I've been collecting and they still look fresh and fabulous.  Currently, this is the most popular they've ever been, wouldn't you say? I was at H Madison yesterday and they have a Le Monde cover from the 80's by the Ladies Room and the model is wearing one. It's quite funny, the hair, makeup and wardrobe look so dated but her arm does not
> 
> Love love love petrol! that will make a great Ano!



*dharma*, we are twins with our fear of flying. I definitely take anxiety meds before even leaving for the airport and sometimes the day beforehand, too. Truly, used to be like *MASEML* when flying ~ viewed it as my one chance to be alone. Also, I am much better when traveling with a companion or two. They keep me distracted and relaxed, thank goodness and that is really helpful. When I reschedule my trip to LA to visit my DDs, I might ask my DH to fly out with me and then return home on my own. 

*MASEML*, did you pick up your sheared mink jacket that had been altered? Also, have not seen the H cherche midi bag and do not know when it will roll in to stores. Your trip to Toronto must be coming up soon and then London next. Wowza, that is great. I totally agree with you about flying first class, it is a definite must and makes the trip much better. 

*FabF*, have not bought one S/S 15 scarf as of yet and we shall see if it remains that way. The Couvertures 140cm silk might change things depending on the CWs but it hasn't hit my local H as of yet. Hope that your trip to Ikea is painless and looking forward to those glass shelves arriving on Tuesday. Yay! Your closet will be ready for you. 

*MrsO*, what did you get at H? My bet is that your SA had many gorgeous items waiting for you. 

Beautiful Spring day here, really lovely. Looks like our early tulips are going to bloom very, very soon.  A refreshing change after this past cold winter.


----------



## MASEML

dharma said:


> Wow!  That's a lot of flying for a short time!  One has to do what one has to do though, and I am nervous that we won't be able to stay so long. It would be my ideal and I can only hope it works out with my work schedule.  I have three years to plan it and enough bonus points for the flights so at least that part is done as long as airlines and point programs don't change their rules by then. I tend to not drink on flights because it gives me a headache and I need to be clear headed so that I can follow emergency instructions....such are the depths of my anxiety!
> Yesterday DD and I walked from Little Italy to Central Park, with only a short cab ride in the middle for about 20 blocks. Plus the walking inside of stores and a light walk around the park. Fitbit clocked in at 27500 before it died!!! It was gorgeous, wasn't it???? DD is complaining today that her feet hurt, lol. She has not decided much on college yet except that she wants to be in a city, New York, maybe Boston, Philadelphia. Close to family but far enough away. Right now she's focused on MIT, we can only hope! NYU looked pretty compelling to her yesterday and we saw all the kids on the admittance tours in Washington Square. We then went over to Parsons and I tried to convince her to join the admittance tour there but she is way more mature than I and declined.




*dharma*, wow! That's one loooong walk! You certainly have me beat - I could never walk that far. Great exercise though and yesterday was the day to do it! If I had been with you, I'd have done the FIT tour - I bet their classrooms are fun, I'm imaging Project Runway right now (I bet it looks nothing like it, but I'll continuing dreaming!). 

Oh that's right, your daughter wants to go to MIT, how did I manage to forget that. And, sorry for aging your DD! You've still got 3 years with her   How wonderful that you've got your trip pretty much planned out and all the miles in the bank!! That's terrific, wow! You've collected a lot of miles! 

*Vigee*, I did collect my sheared mink. Well, I went to try it on - the store is keeping it for me over the summer. It's so beautiful! They had a sable cape, when I saw the price, it went back to the rack, lol. I did try it on, breathless. 

My trip to Canada is soonish (in a month).


How is everyone enjoying their Sunday?


----------



## MSO13

hi all!! waiting in the car for DH so posting a quick pic of my graduation treat, Rivale Double Tour in Fauve. will post more when we're home this evening!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> hi all!! waiting in the car for DH so posting a quick pic of my graduation treat, Rivale Double Tour in Fauve. will post more when we're home this evening!
> View attachment 2967893


Gorgeous, MrsO! Looks fab stacking.


----------



## MASEML

MrsOwen3 said:


> hi all!! waiting in the car for DH so posting a quick pic of my graduation treat, Rivale Double Tour in Fauve. will post more when we're home this evening!
> View attachment 2967893



It's beautiful MrsO! Great way to commerate your success and achievement. Happy graduation!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> hi all!! waiting in the car for DH so posting a quick pic of my graduation treat, Rivale Double Tour in Fauve. will post more when we're home this evening!
> View attachment 2967893



Amazing Rivale Double Tour, *MrsO*. Major congrats, it's perfect for you!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MrsOwen3 said:


> hi all!! waiting in the car for DH so posting a quick pic of my graduation treat, Rivale Double Tour in Fauve. will post more when we're home this evening!
> View attachment 2967893


Gorgeous. Love the contrast stitching


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - I had the most productive day.  I do my own taxes, partly as a way to complete my own financial literacy.  I was trying to figure out this problem I had and I resolved it today so I'm thrilled.  I also home spa'd DH's briefcase so count that as another accomplishment.  Took DS to a movie while DD napped so it was a full day.  


Vigee - Thanks for the tip re: 2x a day juice cleanse.  I can definitely see that would be a fruitful way of losing weight (no pun intended)!


MrsO - the stacking job looks amazing and you definitely deserve this bracelet to commemorate your accomplishment.


Dharma - I will certainly be cheering on your DD and her goal to go to MIT.  Love love love to see women excited about STEM programs.  Sounds like you had a wonderful weekend in NY.  Hope you wore comfy running shoes as you ambled north!  I too have a real fear of flying.  Have had it for about 20 years.  I hide it from my kids as I don't want to impress on them a fear of flying too.  I find flying in the front of the plane the best way for me to ease that fear LOL.  I don't drink more than a glass on the plane as it is too dehydrating for me.  I do a lot of deep breathing.  Sometimes I find flying with strangers to be comforting.  A couple of years ago, I was flying to Tokyo on UA.  The UA business class is different than what I am used to.  On UA, the configuration is 2-2-2 unlike on my regular airline which is 1-2-1 (so if you are at the window you fly solo).  So I ended up having a seatmate and he happened to be a Boeing mechanic.  Having him next to me was as good as it gets.  He was happy to explain to me the many redundancies built into an airplane.  And I was happy to listen


----------



## katekluet

MrssJDS, you surely accomplished a lot in one day...impressed that you do your own taxes. 
FabF, the girls are darling! And what a pretty path you have to take walks on. I like the idea of the glass shelves, it will be so fun to put everything in the completed closet.
Our houseguests, have departed, well fed....since you all asked, dinner Friday was homemade bread, lasagne, salad..., a lunch yesterday with DHs panini and deli salads.... Dinner last night was grilled salmon, roasted fresh asparagus, salad of chopped celery, apple, shaved fennel, pecorino and lemon and olive oil...and heirloom rice and carolina red peas with Pernod citrus butter....oh and fresh strawberry pie. This am,homemade waffles and bacon, fresh berries. I sure wish I were five pounds lighter for the LV meetup, but then I wish that most of the time . 
XiangXiang, glad you are keeping the mousseline, it is a really lovely one. 
Dharma, great trip Idea for Tokyo...and you and Dd will have fun planning. I have spent a lot of time there but not in recent years....I love Tokyo! Philly is a fun city for college kids. 
Vigee, you always set a good example for dieting,
MrsO, good looking new stack, congrats! Sounds like you have easy to plan getaways that will be fun. 
Maseml, what else do you have planned for London?
I was looking at maps of LV trying to orient myself. This week will figure out exactly what to bring. It should be a time full of fun and interesting events, new friends, places, and good food and shopping.mid seventies weather so not so hot.hmmm what should I shop for at H?????


----------



## Suncatcher

katekluet said:


> MrssJDS, you surely accomplished a lot in one day...impressed that you do your own taxes.
> FabF, the girls are darling! And what a pretty path you have to take walks on. I like the idea of the glass shelves, it will be so fun to put everything in the completed closet.
> Our houseguests, have departed, well fed....since you all asked, *dinner Friday was homemade bread, lasagne, salad..., a lunch yesterday with DHs panini and deli salads.... Dinner last night was grilled salmon, roasted fresh asparagus, salad of chopped celery, apple, shaved fennel, pecorino and lemon and olive oil...and heirloom rice and carolina red peas with Pernod citrus butter....oh and fresh strawberry pie.* *This am,homemade waffles and bacon, fresh berries.* I sure wish I were five pounds lighter for the LV meetup, but then I wish that most of the time .
> XiangXiang, glad you are keeping the mousseline, it is a really lovely one.
> Dharma, great trip Idea for Tokyo...and you and Dd will have fun planning. I have spent a lot of time there but not in recent years....I love Tokyo! Philly is a fun city for college kids.
> Vigee, you always set a good example for dieting,
> MrsO, good looking new stack, congrats! Sounds like you have easy to plan getaways that will be fun.
> Maseml, what else do you have planned for London?
> I was looking at maps of LV trying to orient myself. This week will figure out exactly what to bring. It should be a time full of fun and interesting events, new friends, places, and good food and shopping.mid seventies weather so not so hot.hmmm what should I shop for at H?????


Kate - I must have lost your invite in the mail LOL!  


WOW what a feast!!!


And what ARE you going to shop for at H?!?


----------



## MASEML

Ladies, I was looking at myself in the mirror today and noticed a number of wrinkles around my eyes when I smile - these have never been there before. Short of Botox, is there a product or tricks that you ladies can share of how to reduce signs of aging? I asked SO to smile - no wrinkles, and I'm younger than he is! Any tricks? I suppose an eye cream is the first start?

ETA: I have a jar of La Mer, which I've been using around my eyes if I see it. I guess remembering 2x a day to use it  should be my mission.


----------



## MSO13

Hi everyone (again)

Im typing a long post in Notes and trying to reply to everyone. 

*Fab,* if that Lizzie CDC on Anns was GHW I would have been all over it but I have too many PHW at the moment, I need to balance out with a new GHW next before looking for more PHW. I did try on the all silver CDC today, I am totally in LOVE! Definitely one for the wish list but my SA says I could get it any time. I know theyre preloved on E Bay but I think Id want to buy it from the boutique so they can send it for polishing for me.  I love the photo of DDs on a beautiful Spring day!

*Maseml*, I was looking at the bag book today but saw no estimated arrival on Cherche Midi. Looks like theres 2 sizes and 5-6 colors but we were flipping through so I didnt get a good look at the list. Yes, I was like that too with my first CDC, in fact I got up to 3 in less than 5 weeks! I think my next is gator black with GHW or at least thats what Im trying to hold out for. I like Chicago and in June itll be lovely. Ive spent a ton of time in Miami and will have to check to see when the new boutique opens. I visited the temp location in the Fall and they said June. Good luck with your training plan, I ran a few 5Ks a year ago for charity. 

*MrsJDS,* thank you. I will definitely PM you about Tokyo after I do some more reading. Now I have plenty of time to plan a fantastic trip! I am most interested in people watching when not doing some touring related to my work. One of my work contacts will be helping me to set up some tours with one of the exporters but we want plenty of free time. I love street style so much, Tokyo has always been the very top of my list of places to visit and I suddenly realized, why not just go? 

*Dharma,* nice to see you in the cafe! I hope you got to enjoy the beautiful weather this weekend. Im sure youll be able to do a great visit to Tokyo with DD when she graduates. You have lots of time to plan. Count me in for wanting to see your neutral CDC family photo when youve found the right backdrop! Sounds like you had a lovely day in the city! I saw the FW swatches today and Basalt is gray but it seems very close to Graphite/Etain, somewhere in the mid dark tones. Its very pretty in swatch form though. 

*Vigee,* have you also been enjoying this lovely weather weekend and your new bracelets? Congrats on your weight loss, thats awesome! 

*Kate,* you sound like a wonderful hostess! My limited Vegas experience was a in the strip area so everything was quite close together. I met a work acquaintance who said downtown LV is having a renaissance and lots of quirky cool businesses are opening there but not sure how much time you have to explore. As for what to shop for at H, I have a feeling the LV boutiques are stocked up for all of you and theres sure to be some amazing reveals. Hopefully no tussles over anything with that many TPFers in one place!

Thanks for all the complements on my stack with my new Rivale DT! It was the perfect one, I did also try Etoupe GHW but it looked more gray/clay on me and I really wanted a warmer tone to wear with my HAC. My boutique was rather quiet today. DH came to the mall with me and was waiting for me to join him for lunch so I couldnt spend tons of time looking at everything. I looked at 4 lovely Brazil 70cms but none of them looked good on me. I tried and didnt want to take off the all silver CDC, its very special. I was between sizes so Ill wait to keep going with the weight loss and try again. I dont want one to end up too big. I went down a size in the Rivale, my Kelly DTs are M but theyve stretched out and are now too big and spin around on me. 

As for my weight loss tips, sadly I have none but weighing/measuring my food and tracking it in My Fitness Pal. Move a little more, eat less than I burn and I lose weight. As a gluten free person, I do eat very few carbs but I have one or two fun meals a week. I eat pretty simple food, veggies and protein and Ive been doing a meal drink thats vegan/gluten free for lunches. I have been focusing on getting more sleep and havent been working out much but work is picking up and is getting more physical. 

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!


----------



## MSO13

MASEML said:


> Ladies, I was looking at myself in the mirror today and noticed a number of wrinkles around my eyes when I smile - these have never been there before. Short of Botox, is there a product or tricks that you ladies can share of how to reduce signs of aging? I asked SO to smile - no wrinkles, and I'm younger than he is! Any tricks? I suppose an eye cream is the first start?



I eagerly await the replies too, I started to notice a new wrinkle under my eyes recently. I was using the La Mer eye cream but didn't love it enough to re-buy when it ran out, now I'm trying a Dior Capture Totale serum as I wear that foundation and it's made my skin very luminous but I never seem to notice any difference with the eye products. Perhaps I'm expecting too much? I look quite young but I'm getting vain about staying that way now.


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> hi all!! waiting in the car for DH so posting a quick pic of my graduation treat, Rivale Double Tour in Fauve. will post more when we're home this evening!
> View attachment 2967893



MrsO, bravo! Lovely choice and perfect for you! I'm so glad you had a nice quiet time in the boutique, I love it when it's like that. The all silver CDC is such an amazing piece, I could totally see you with it. It's a great goal! Thank you for clarifying Basalt, your description is probably why I skipped over it. I have that color covered and dream of a nice cool mid grey, kind of like a grey card grey


----------



## dharma

katekluet said:


> MrssJDS, you surely accomplished a lot in one day...impressed that you do your own taxes.
> FabF, the girls are darling! And what a pretty path you have to take walks on. I like the idea of the glass shelves, it will be so fun to put everything in the completed closet.
> Our houseguests, have departed, well fed....since you all asked, dinner Friday was homemade bread, lasagne, salad..., a lunch yesterday with DHs panini and deli salads.... Dinner last night was grilled salmon, roasted fresh asparagus, salad of chopped celery, apple, shaved fennel, pecorino and lemon and olive oil...and heirloom rice and carolina red peas with Pernod citrus butter....oh and fresh strawberry pie. This am,homemade waffles and bacon, fresh berries. I sure wish I were five pounds lighter for the LV meetup, but then I wish that most of the time .
> XiangXiang, glad you are keeping the mousseline, it is a really lovely one.
> Dharma, great trip Idea for Tokyo...and you and Dd will have fun planning. I have spent a lot of time there but not in recent years....I love Tokyo! Philly is a fun city for college kids.
> Vigee, you always set a good example for dieting,
> MrsO, good looking new stack, congrats! Sounds like you have easy to plan getaways that will be fun.
> Maseml, what else do you have planned for London?
> I was looking at maps of LV trying to orient myself. This week will figure out exactly what to bring. It should be a time full of fun and interesting events, new friends, places, and good food and shopping.mid seventies weather so not so hot.hmmm what should I shoip for at H?????


Kate, you can cook for me and the whole cafe anytime!! That dinner sounds heavenly! We have similar taste in food, everything you post sounds amazing and yummy. I will definitely consult you and the other cafe members for tips on Japan, DD has started a folder! I know it's a long way off and a lot can happen by then, but time really flies! So far it includes Tokyo, an owl cafe, Kyoto, mt Fuji and an onsen. And lots of foods! I am blessed with an adventurous eater for a child! I'm so envious of your trip to LV, even the solo part sounds perfect! The thought of meeting up with fellow H lovers and shopping with them sounds like a blast and a little dangerous! I was only in LV once but I remember everything was fairly close on the strip so you are never really that far from anything.


----------



## dharma

MASEML said:


> Ladies, I was looking at myself in the mirror today and noticed a number of wrinkles around my eyes when I smile - these have never been there before. Short of Botox, is there a product or tricks that you ladies can share of how to reduce signs of aging? I asked SO to smile - no wrinkles, and I'm younger than he is! Any tricks? I suppose an eye cream is the first start?
> 
> ETA: I have a jar of La Mer, which I've been using around my eyes if I see it. I guess remembering 2x a day to use it  should be my mission.



MASEML, don't look in mirrors!!!  I know that's not possible but honestly we are our own worse critics! Eye cream and sunscreen are a great place to start, in my 20's early 30's I used Clarins products and in my late 30's moved onto the tough stuff like la Mer. Still use la Mer eye cream although the other products on the face have changed now and then. Yesterday at ABC the Tracey Martyn sales woman swore by their facial serum for the eyes and gave me a generous sample. Maybe she thought I looked bad? DD and I were cracking up, she was so pushy!  Stress is bad for the skin although there is no cream for that. There are also those little stickers called "winkies and frownies" at Rickie's, they've been around forever but not sure how much good they do. Best advice, be happy and love life and you will always look gorgeous!


----------



## Suncatcher

MASEML - the trick to avoid eye wrinkles is never smile. That even helps avoid the wrinkles around the mouth ... I stopped smiling a few years ago ... I use emoticons instead to convey expression [emoji3]

MrsO and Dharma - there is no better place to people watch than Tokyo!  Tokyo is so eastern yet modern at the same time.  It is an absolutely fascinating society. I could go on and on. DH and I both have a love affair with Tokyo. We are thinking of taking the kiddies there next year as we miss the city and it is also a very kid friendly place. 

I am joking about the not smiling bit!  I use eye creams and serums and I try to remember to wear face sunscreen. Unfortunately I view eye wrinkles as a part of aging!


----------



## dharma

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - I had the most productive day.  I do my own taxes, partly as a way to complete my own financial literacy.  I was trying to figure out this problem I had and I resolved it today so I'm thrilled.  I also home spa'd DH's briefcase so count that as another accomplishment.  Took DS to a movie while DD napped so it was a full day.
> 
> 
> Vigee - Thanks for the tip re: 2x a day juice cleanse.  I can definitely see that would be a fruitful way of losing weight (no pun intended)!
> 
> 
> MrsO - the stacking job looks amazing and you definitely deserve this bracelet to commemorate your accomplishment.
> 
> 
> Dharma - I will certainly be cheering on your DD and her goal to go to MIT.  Love love love to see women excited about STEM programs.  Sounds like you had a wonderful weekend in NY.  Hope you wore comfy running shoes as you ambled north!  I too have a real fear of flying.  Have had it for about 20 years.  I hide it from my kids as I don't want to impress on them a fear of flying too.  I find flying in the front of the plane the best way for me to ease that fear LOL.  I don't drink more than a glass on the plane as it is too dehydrating for me.  I do a lot of deep breathing.  Sometimes I find flying with strangers to be comforting.  A couple of years ago, I was flying to Tokyo on UA.  The UA business class is different than what I am used to.  On UA, the configuration is 2-2-2 unlike on my regular airline which is 1-2-1 (so if you are at the window you fly solo).  So I ended up having a seatmate and he happened to be a Boeing mechanic.  Having him next to me was as good as it gets.  He was happy to explain to me the many redundancies built into an airplane.  And I was happy to listen



MrsJDS,  completely impressed that you do the taxes. Amazing! Plus you spa'd a briefcase! Days like that are the best, tasks completed and a job well done! Flying with a Boeing mechanic is perfect, maybe I can rent one to fly with us! The weird thing is, I'm ok if I think of something happening that is quick and catastrophic, if it's my time, then so be it. My fear is mostly the scary turbulence, wind shear, dropping altitude, airbags dropping, all that stuff you read about.... but survive. I don't think I could get back on a plane if that happened. And it's a long boat ride home from Tokyo! I've thought of going to LA for a few days, then Hawaii, then Japan. But I'd have to add a week more to the trip


----------



## dharma

MrsJDS said:


> MASEML - the trick to avoid eye wrinkles is never smile. That even helps avoid the wrinkles around the mouth ... I stopped smiling a few years ago ... I use emoticons instead to convey expression [emoji3]
> 
> MrsO and Dharma - there is no better place to people watch than Tokyo!  Tokyo is so eastern yet modern at the same time.  It is an absolutely fascinating society. I could go on and on. DH and I both have a love affair with Tokyo. We are thinking of taking the kiddies there next year as we miss the city and it is also a very kid friendly place.
> 
> I am joking about the not smiling bit!  I use eye creams and serums and I try to remember to wear face sunscreen. Unfortunately I view eye wrinkles as a part of aging!


----------



## biscuit1

MASEML said:


> Ladies, I was looking at myself in the mirror today and noticed a number of wrinkles around my eyes when I smile - these have never been there before. Short of Botox, is there a product or tricks that you ladies can share of how to reduce signs of aging? I asked SO to smile - no wrinkles, and I'm younger than he is! Any tricks? I suppose an eye cream is the first start?
> 
> ETA: I have a jar of La Mer, which I've been using around my eyes if I see it. I guess remembering 2x a day to use it  should be my mission.



LaMer eye products have not helped my eye wrinkles although their creme prevented terrible scars I would have had otherwise. 
Anything LaPrairie works on my eye wrinkles.


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> MASEML - the trick to avoid eye wrinkles is never smile. That even helps avoid the wrinkles around the mouth ... I stopped smiling a few years ago ... I use emoticons instead to convey expression [emoji3]
> 
> MrsO and Dharma - there is no better place to people watch than Tokyo!  Tokyo is so eastern yet modern at the same time.  It is an absolutely fascinating society. I could go on and on. DH and I both have a love affair with Tokyo. We are thinking of taking the kiddies there next year as we miss the city and it is also a very kid friendly place.
> 
> I am joking about the not smiling bit!  I use eye creams and serums and I try to remember to wear face sunscreen. Unfortunately I view eye wrinkles as a part of aging!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Ladies, I was looking at myself in the mirror today and noticed a number of wrinkles around my eyes when I smile - these have never been there before. Short of Botox, is there a product or tricks that you ladies can share of how to reduce signs of aging? I asked SO to smile - no wrinkles, and I'm younger than he is! Any tricks? I suppose an eye cream is the first start?
> 
> ETA: I have a jar of La Mer, which I've been using around my eyes if I see it. I guess remembering 2x a day to use it  should be my mission.





MrsOwen3 said:


> I eagerly await the replies too, I started to notice a new wrinkle under my eyes recently. I was using the La Mer eye cream but didn't love it enough to re-buy when it ran out, now I'm trying a Dior Capture Totale serum as I wear that foundation and it's made my skin very luminous but I never seem to notice any difference with the eye products. Perhaps I'm expecting too much? I look quite young but I'm getting vain about staying that way now.



*MASEML* and *MrsO*, I recently started using the cle de peau eye cream that FabF recommends and it really is great but must say that nothing works as well as botox. Although I haven't felt the need for it during the past year. I think that I am due for it pretty soon and it does take years off of my face. Just my opinion, people feel very strongly about it one way or another and very few people seem to admit getting it. 

Also, my greens drink is vegan and gluten free. It's in an organic powder form and filled with antioxidants. I couldn't live with out it now.

*MrsJDS*, so we will add you to the fear of flying club!  I don't drink at all so that remedy won't help me either. Congrats on getting your taxes finished and solving your fiscal problem. Now, that's an achievement. Bravo! 

*kate*, oh your meals sound fantastic! Especially your salmon dinner and the homemade waffle breakfast. Totally delicious! DH and I are off to Dallas in 3 weeks and I know that he has some special restaurants that he wants to show me. Looking forward to the trip. LV is coming up fast for you, I am sure that you will find a few H items to return home with in your suitcase  What is calling your name?

*MrsO*, you can totally rock that all silver CDC, it will be perfect for you.

*dharma*, do you have the Year of India CDC? That is my HG!

Have a good evening ladies!


----------



## katekluet

biscuit1 said:


> LaMer eye products have not helped my eye wrinkles although their creme prevented terrible scars I would have had otherwise.
> Anything LaPrairie works on my eye wrinkles.


My BFF , who is also known as the Cream Queen..... uses these brands.....


----------



## MASEML

Thanks ladies for your recommendations. I'm going to spend tonight researching your recs. sounds like La Prairie and Cle De Peau are the front runners!

You ladies are the best! You all have a wealth of knowledge, thank you! 




MrsJDS said:


> MASEML - the trick to avoid eye wrinkles is never smile. That even helps avoid the wrinkles around the mouth ... I stopped smiling a few years ago ... I use emoticons instead to convey expression [emoji3]
> 
> MrsO and Dharma - there is no better place to people watch than Tokyo!  Tokyo is so eastern yet modern at the same time.  It is an absolutely fascinating society. I could go on and on. DH and I both have a love affair with Tokyo. We are thinking of taking the kiddies there next year as we miss the city and it is also a very kid friendly place.
> 
> I am joking about the not smiling bit!  I use eye creams and serums and I try to remember to wear face sunscreen. Unfortunately I view eye wrinkles as a part of aging!



*MrsJDS*, you just made me laugh! Haha  



dharma said:


> MASEML, don't look in mirrors!!!  I know that's not possible but honestly we are our own worse critics! Eye cream and sunscreen are a great place to start, in my 20's early 30's I used Clarins products and in my late 30's moved onto the tough stuff like la Mer. Still use la Mer eye cream although the other products on the face have changed now and then. Yesterday at ABC the Tracey Martyn sales woman swore by their facial serum for the eyes and gave me a generous sample. Maybe she thought I looked bad? DD and I were cracking up, she was so pushy!  Stress is bad for the skin although there is no cream for that. There are also those little stickers called "winkies and frownies" at Rickie's, they've been around forever but not sure how much good they do. Best advice, be happy and love life and you will always look gorgeous!



*Dharma*, Awww you are a doll, we are our own worst critics but I think I'm ready to invest in eye and mouth creams (I didn't even think about that until MrsJDS mentioned it). is Tracery Martyn a new brand? I never understand why some sales people are pushy with selling their products!
That is great advice, I'm probably in shock and in denial about getting old. 




MrsOwen3 said:


> I eagerly await the replies too, I started to notice a new wrinkle under my eyes recently. I was using the La Mer eye cream but didn't love it enough to re-buy when it ran out, now I'm trying a Dior Capture Totale serum as I wear that foundation and it's made my skin very luminous but I never seem to notice any difference with the eye products. Perhaps I'm expecting too much? I look quite young but I'm getting vain about staying that way now.



*MrsO*, me too, I look very young. My SA thought I was in my mid-20s, she flipped out when I told her my real age. 



biscuit1 said:


> LaMer eye products have not helped my eye wrinkles although their creme prevented terrible scars I would have had otherwise.
> Anything LaPrairie works on my eye wrinkles.



*Biscuit*, Oooh La Prairie, have heard about this brand. Will check this out, and sephora is 15% off right now. Think it's a brand they carry... Thanks! 



katekluet said:


> My BFF , who is also known as the Cream Queen..... uses these brands.....



Thanks *Kate*, good to hear there's a second vote for these brands! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML* and *MrsO*, I recently started using the cle de peau eye cream that FabF recommends and it really is great but must say that nothing works as well as botox. Although I haven't felt the need for it during the past year. I think that I am due for it pretty soon and it does take years off of my face. Just my opinion, people feel very strongly about it one way or another and very few people seem to admit getting it.
> 
> Also, my greens drink is vegan and gluten free. It's in an organic powder form and filled with antioxidants. I couldn't live with out it now.




*Vigee*, never  heard of Cle De Peau but going to google this asap. I'd be the first to admit Botox if I ever get it? Does it hurt? Sounds like you've had it before? 

Interesting, what does your greens drink taste like? Do you mix it with water? ..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

biscuit1 said:


> LaMer eye products have not helped my eye wrinkles although their creme prevented terrible scars I would have had otherwise.
> Anything LaPrairie works on my eye wrinkles.





katekluet said:


> My BFF , who is also known as the Cream Queen..... uses these brands.....





MASEML said:


> Thanks ladies for your recommendations. I'm going to spend tonight researching your recs. sounds like La Prairie and Cle De Peau are the front runners!
> 
> You ladies are the best! You all have a wealth of knowledge, thank you!
> 
> *MrsJDS*, you just made me laugh! Haha
> 
> *Dharma*, Awww you are a doll, we are our own worst critics but I think I'm ready to invest in eye and mouth creams (I didn't even think about that until MrsJDS mentioned it). is Tracery Martyn a new brand? I never understand why some sales people are pushy with selling their products!
> That is great advice, I'm probably in shock and in denial about getting old.
> 
> *MrsO*, me too, I look very young. My SA thought I was in my mid-20s, she flipped out when I told her my real age.
> 
> *Biscuit*, Oooh La Prairie, have heard about this brand. Will check this out, and sephora is 15% off right now. Think it's a brand they carry... Thanks!
> 
> Thanks *Kate*, good to hear there's a second vote for these brands!
> 
> *Vigee*, never  heard of Cle De Peau but going to google this asap. I'd be the first to admit Botox if I ever get it? Does it hurt? Sounds like you've had it before?
> 
> Interesting, what does your greens drink taste like? Do you mix it with water? ..



Good morning ladies of the cafe. 

*kate* and *biscuit*, might have to try the La Prairie eye treatment once my Cle de Peau is finished. Love the consistency of Cle de Peau but can I honestly say that I think there has been a significant change in my crows feet? Probably not, but it does soften them to some extent. 

*MASEML*, yes, have had botox many times and it doesn't hurt ~ I have a very low threshold for pain, too. I go to a very good PS for it so I don't look mummified afterwards. Too much of a good thing is well, simply too much. Haven't had it in a year or more and I could probably use it. 

My greens drink powder is mixed with Emergen-C super orange packages so it doesn't taste badly. It tastes like a freshly mowed lawn and is is definitely an acquired taste. My DH drinks it too but my DDs will not go near it. Not for the faint of heart but very healthy!

*MrsJDS*, congrats on doing your spa magic on your DH's briefcase. You had a totally productive Sunday ~ movie with DS, taxes and then the spa. Sounds like you had a great day. 

No trips to Japan for me, way too far and too long in an airplane for my comfort zone now. Can only manage 6-7 hour flights maximum and that takes an enormous leap of faith on my part. Luckily enough have been to Tokyo, Osaka and Kyoto already before my fear of flying kicked in to high gear. So, I guess I will not get to Australia in the near future either!  

Rain on the forecast all day today and tomorrow, will work on my lizzie and gator CDCs and run a few errands, Oh, and I MUST finish unpacking from my cancelled LA trip. DH and I talked about a visit to our DDs in mid-July for our birthdays. That sounds right for me. 

Hello to all and have a great day!


----------



## dharma

Morning and happy Monday everyone. A miserable day to wake up to on the east coast unless torrential rain is your thing. I have heard that it will clear up and the sun will shine at some point. I hope so because my sweet doggies are avoiding the weather and refuse to go out. That will only work for so long. I have a few very rare days off and a list a mile long of things to accomplish. It's almost more stressful than work! I will probably watch bad tv, go onTPF, and putz around the house instead 

Vigee, I have a sample of the cle de peau in my travel bag, it is quite nice. I've never tried the La Prarie and have been loyal to le Mer but I will dig through my sample bag and see what I have from La Prarie and report back! I have been afraid of Botox and looking like my eyebrows are constantly surprised, I think it's hard to find a Doc to trust. If your PS is in the East coast area, would you mind PMing me? 
Yes, I have the year of India CDC, when I purchased it I thought about it for weeks and it just sat in the case waiting for me. Back then CDC's weren't so popular and that particular one was not well liked on TPF at the time. I love embroidery and textiles so it was a must have for me. I'm so pleased I made the right decision and I wear it quite often in the summer. It works beautifully with Dries Van Noten pieces, but I do love over the top print on print when I'm not wearing all black

MASEML, sadly sephora does not carry LaPrarie, le Mer, Cle De Peau, Sisley, or any of the other super premium brands. They just started carrying SKII last year and I was thrilled to be able to use the discount days on those products. Not sure if they carry Amore Pacific, but I've been using up a sample of that and it's really nice. Honestly, if you haven't been using anything at all, you can use something less expensive to get started. I'm not sure of your age but if you are in your early 30's, you may not need the super rich creams just yet and they can give you millia bumps if it's too rich. Barneys is amazing with sample handouts as is Sephora, you should collect a bunch and try them out. Tracey Martyn is a celeb and supermodel facialist in NYC who's had her own line for about 10 years or so. Sold at Barneys and apparently ABC which I found to be kind of random.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dharma said:


> Morning and happy Monday everyone. A miserable day to wake up to on the east coast unless torrential rain is your thing. I have heard that it will clear up and the sun will shine at some point. I hope so because my sweet doggies are avoiding the weather and refuse to go out. That will only work for so long. I have a few very rare days off and a list a mile long of things to accomplish. It's almost more stressful than work! I will probably watch bad tv, go onTPF, and putz around the house instead
> 
> Vigee, I have a sample of the cle de peau in my travel bag, it is quite nice. I've never tried the La Prarie and have been loyal to le Mer but I will dig through my sample bag and see what I have from La Prarie and report back! I have been afraid of Botox and looking like my eyebrows are constantly surprised, I think it's hard to find a Doc to trust. If your PS is in the East coast area, would you mind PMing me?
> Yes, I have the year of India CDC, when I purchased it I thought about it for weeks and it just sat in the case waiting for me. Back then CDC's weren't so popular and that particular one was not well liked on TPF at the time. I love embroidery and textiles so it was a must have for me. I'm so pleased I made the right decision and I wear it quite often in the summer. It works beautifully with Dries Van Noten pieces, but I do love over the top print on print when I'm not wearing all black
> 
> MASEML, sadly sephora does not carry LaPrarie, le Mer, Cle De Peau, Sisley, or any of the other super premium brands. They just started carrying SKII last year and I was thrilled to be able to use the discount days on those products. Not sure if they carry Amore Pacific, but I've been using up a sample of that and it's really nice. Honestly, if you haven't been using anything at all, you can use something less expensive to get started. I'm not sure of your age but if you are in your early 30's, you may not need the super rich creams just yet and they can give you millia bumps if it's too rich. Barneys is amazing with sample handouts as is Sephora, you should collect a bunch and try them out. Tracey Martyn is a celeb and supermodel facialist in NYC who's had her own line for about 10 years or so. Sold at Barneys and apparently ABC which I found to be kind of random.



*dharma*, can easily believe that you have the Year of India CDC! My HG and worth a fortune to many of us CDC lovers. It was released before I started collecting CDCs so I never had the opportunity to jump on it. Darn it! 

This is the perfect day to spend inside the house doing nothing at all. I have two errands that I must do today and I'm trying to decide whether to do them now and get them over with or wait until 2pm. If I wait there is a very good chance that I will procrastinate until tomorrow. So I may as well go now and get finished with them, right? 

Also, will send you a PM regarding the doctor. Maybe he can recommend someone in your area, that will be the best solution. 

Have a wonderful day at home and enjoy your fur babies. There should be a slight lull in the rain and you will be able to take them out for their walk. 

Hope that everyone has a great day.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Monday, everyone! It's raining here as well with no end in sight for the next couple of days. Oh well, at least we enjoyed a very beautiful sunny weeekend. I'm not a coffee person but this dreary weather called for one. I pulled into Starbucks drive thru this am and got myself a caramel macchiato. Traffic was super slow anyways. Yummy! 

Kate, which La Prairie eye cream do you use? I've never tried their products. They have many lines--cavier, platinum, diamond, etc.--that I got rather confused. I'm a product junkie though and love trying new things. LV's weather sounds like it'd be perfect. I was on h.com Canada yesterday and saw the Jardin Anglais moussie in pink cw03 and I'm in love. Don't know what I'd do with it though since I found 5 scarves that are unworn/worn once through my closet reorg. 

xiangxiang, is the pink moussie you mentioned cw 03? If so, please get it. It's gorgeous! I posted pics here. BTW, I don't own any moussie. Am I better off with moussie or silk 140 for spring/summer? Is moussie very delicate? My hands are always dry and I don't want to accidentally snag it. 

Vigee, July celebration of birthdays sounds perfect. Do you have a WL already?  I have a few things I'm thinking of both H and non-H but haven't committed to anything in particular. I think my interest in the Medor watch has waned significantly. It may end up being few little things. Plus, I'm hoping to check out H in Barcelona. I bet their scarves and SLGs etc are way better priced than in NA.

MrsJDS, you're too funny!  

MrsO, I haven't been tracking what I ate. I should start that up again. I think I was getting tired of adding up all my chocolates. Each one is equivalent to walking for 1/2 hour and unless I walk all night I won't be able to balance them out.  I'm beginning to keep my eyes out for black gator CDC GHW too. My gris fonce gator GHW looks rather dark brown and I think I'll get more wear out of a black one. I think they must be hard to find. I'm going to mention it to my SA the next time I see her so at least it's on her radar. I bet a list is a mile long. You'll totally rock the all silver CDC! May be a bday present or xmas present? I saw a couple brand new ones on evilbay for less than $4K. 

Dharma, that was a long walk you and your DD took on the weekend. Good for you both! I live in the burbs and need a car to go everywhere. I find that I walk more during weekdays when I'm downtown. Can't wait to see this Year of India CDC--sounds amazing. Your DD's going to be brilliant at whichever college she chooses to go to! She's so smart and has a good head on her shoulder at such a young age already. You must be so proud.  

MASEML, in my 20s I used Shiseido moisturizer all over my face including my eyes. In my 30s and early 40s, I was using Estee Lauder Eye Zone and Lancome Renergie Lift. Dharma's right--too rich and you'll get milia so you'll need to try different ones; and a little goes a long way. In the 30s it's mostly moisturizing and preventative. In my 40s, I look for eye cream that has anti-aging, firming, lifting properties. Have been using Cle De Peau for the past 3 years and so far no lines yet and next year is my big bday. I think the keys are to use a gentle eye makeup removers like Lancome Bi-facil so you don't tug/pull when you take off your eye makeup (and never sleep with makeup on), use sunscreen religiously--if you tend to forget then find a foundation or BB/CC cream that already has SPF of at least 30 so you'll wear it anyways, wear sunglasses even on overcast days (my opthalmologist said this will also slow down the eyesight deterioration), and don't rub your eyes hard. 

Hi Madam, Mindi, Millicat (are you still experiencing computer problems?), etoile, EB, and everyone!


----------



## Fabfashion

Here are the pics of the Dans Un Jardin Anglais Rose Vif Violet Fuchsia cw 03. Isn't she pretty? Although I promised myself not to buy anything online without trying on IRL given past experiences.


----------



## Mindi B

I have that one!  IMO, it is more true bright pink and less reddish-pink than the picture appears.  It is a lot of pink, but being a moussie, not overwhelming.  The design is largely tone-on-tone, so subtle.


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> I have that one!  IMO, it is more true bright pink and less reddish-pink than the picture appears.  It is a lot of pink, but being a moussie, not overwhelming.  The design is largely tone-on-tone, so subtle.


Pink tone-on-tone sounds so pretty, Mindi! Love pink. Hopefully, my store has one so I can see IRL but I don't think I'm stopping by there for a few weeks. Do you find the moussie fabric quite sturdy?


----------



## Mindi B

It is not as delicate as you might think.  The weave is fine, so it isn't all that snaggable (to invent a word).  I've found them more sturdy than the cashmere blends, for example.


----------



## MASEML

Hello ladies, it is a rainy Monday. It was dreadful getting to the office - I left my rain boots in our other apt so shlepped outdoors in old trainers. 

Vigee- Botox doesn't hurt? I'm petrified of needles (not as much as spiders). But if you've done it a few times and have a low tolerance for pain too, that's great news for me. Maybe Botox will be a laser procedure one day? 

I'm looking at the Emergen C powder right now? It's orange flavored? For some reason I thought it was like wheatgrass or am I off track. Doesn't seem like it would be untasty, but I trust your opinion 100%. 

Even though you won't be heading to Australia soon, there are plenty of great international destinations within 6-7 hours from the east coast.  

Dharma- I saw later last night that sephora doesn't carry La Prairie or Cle de peau brands. If there's one thing my mother has taught me, it is to take care of one's skin and at an early age. I haven't heeded to this advice before. I wish I were in my early 30s. I keep forgetting my real age, in denial I guess. Googling Tracey Martyn right now.....

How are you doing on your day off? What bad TV are you indulging in? 

FabF- I'm interested too in which La Prairie eye cream! I saw last night there are 4 lines....

I'm on the CC cream bandwagon. Maybe I should start taking vitamins or Imedeen tablets. Christy Tirlingtpn is their spokesmodel and I think the Singaporean/Malaysian socialite (name escapes me) takes them too - they both have great skin and look so youthful.


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> It is not as delicate as you might think.  The weave is fine, so it isn't all that snaggable (to invent a word).  I've found them more sturdy than the cashmere blends, for example.


Good to know, thanks Mindi! Hopefully, I get to see one in person. Our stock here is hit and miss. Or may be when I'm in DC next week.


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> Hello ladies, it is a rainy Monday. It was dreadful getting to the office - I left my rain boots in our other apt so shlepped outdoors in old trainers.
> 
> Vigee- Botox doesn't hurt? I'm petrified of needles (not as much as spiders). But if you've done it a few times and have a low tolerance for pain too, that's great news for me. Maybe Botox will be a laser procedure one day?
> 
> I'm looking at the Emergen C powder right now? It's orange flavored? For some reason I thought it was like wheatgrass or am I off track. Doesn't seem like it would be untasty, but I trust your opinion 100%.
> 
> Even though you won't be heading to Australia soon, there are plenty of great international destinations within 6-7 hours from the east coast.
> 
> Dharma- I saw later last night that sephora doesn't carry La Prairie or Cle de peau brands. If there's one thing my mother has taught me, it is to take care of one's skin and at an early age. I haven't heeded to this advice before. I wish I were in my early 30s. I keep forgetting my real age, in denial I guess. Googling Tracey Martyn right now.....
> 
> How are you doing on your day off? What bad TV are you indulging in?
> 
> FabF- I'm interested too in which La Prairie eye cream! I saw last night there are 4 lines....
> 
> I'm on the CC cream bandwagon. Maybe I should start taking vitamins or Imedeen tablets. Christy Tirlingtpn is their spokesmodel and I think the Singaporean/Malaysian socialite (name escapes me) takes them too - they both have great skin and look so youthful.


 
Hi MASEML, I like the promise of the BB/CC cream but so far haven't found one with the right shade without turning a bit orangey or grayish yet. The closest is the Smashbox CC cream but still not convinced. Just went and ordered a bunch of stuff from Sephora since it's 15% off. Am trying 2 blusher brushes from Nars that got rave reviews and will return one (the store doesn't have any tester to try). BTW, this month's InStyle is their best of products issue--it's my product bible. You may want to check and see what they recommend for eye cream. I haven't made it past the make up pages yet. 

I think Vigee adds the Emergen C to her green powder mix. Can't remember what it is now but would love to learn about it again as I may give it a try for lunch replacement. Vigee?


----------



## dharma

Fabfashion said:


> Here are the pics of the Dans Un Jardin Anglais Rose Vif Violet Fuchsia cw 03. Isn't she pretty? Although I promised myself not to buy anything online without trying on IRL given past experiences.



wow!! that is gorgie!!!! you and Mindi are very lucky!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

dharma said:


> wow!! that is gorgie!!!! you and Mindi are very lucky!!!


Sorry for the confusion, Dharma. Only Mindi is the lucky one. She has one and I'm merely salivating.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Sorry for the confusion, Dharma. Only Mindi is the lucky one. She has one and I'm merely salivating.



Hi all, just stopping by to see what's new here at the cafe.

Didn't *xiangxiang* buy the Dans Un Jardin Anglais moussie in Rose Vif Violet Fuchsia cw 03, too? 
Congrats *Mindi*, that is such a beautiful design! 
Maybe you will find the moussie in DC, *FabF*? My fingers are crossed for you.

*FabF*, I use the Eve Lom BB cream SPF 50, it is a tinted bronze shade and I really like it. It hides a plethora of flaws on my face. 

Not making a WL for my birthday this year as I am hoping that this birthday will come and go quietly. I absolutely refuse to grow another year older. Seriously, have a few small things on my mind but nothing major is calling my name.

Sounds like you do a lot of walking in the city, which is excellent. Totally hear you about counting calories, it's no fun at all!

*MASEML*, sorry to hear that your rain boots are in your other apartment. I ended up in Ugg boots running errands today as I was too lazy to take my Burberry rain boots out of their box in one of my closets. Now the sun is shining and it feels so warm outside but I heard that we are due for thunderstorms during rush hour.

Yes, the emergen-c that I drink is super orange and it tastes good to me. The greens drink is called amazing grass orac green super food. I must warn you that the greens drink is a cultivated taste, lol. I mix both the emergen-c and the greens drink together and I feel healthier after drinking it. DH drinks it now too and never complains about it, so maybe I make it sound worse than what it really is in fact.

*dharma*, how is your day going? Which bad TV shows are you watching?  Your comment made me laugh, so funny. One of my worst habits is getting lost in The Economist online edition ~ I can spend hours reading it.

Hello to *MrsJDS, MadamB, biscuit, etoile, MrsO*, and everyone.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi all, just stopping by to see what's new here at the cafe.
> 
> Didn't *xiangxiang* buy the Dans Un Jardin Anglais moussie in Rose Vif Violet Fuchsia cw 03, too?
> Congrats *Mindi*, that is such a beautiful design!
> Maybe you will find the moussie in DC, *FabF*? My fingers are crossed for you.
> 
> *FabF*, I use the Eve Lom BB cream SPF 50, it is a tinted bronze shade and I really like it. It hides a plethora of flaws on my face.
> 
> Not making a WL for my birthday this year as I am hoping that this birthday will come and go quietly. I absolutely refuse to grow another year older. Seriously, have a few small things on my mind but nothing major is calling my name.
> 
> Sounds like you do a lot of walking in the city, which is excellent. Totally hear you about counting calories, it's no fun at all!
> 
> *MASEML*, sorry to hear that your rain boots are in your other apartment. I ended up in Ugg boots running errands today as I was too lazy to take my Burberry rain boots out of their box in one of my closets. Now the sun is shining and it feels so warm outside but I heard that we are due for thunderstorms during rush hour.
> 
> Yes, the emergen-c that I drink is super orange and it tastes good to me. The greens drink is called *amazing grass orac green super food*. I must warn you that the greens drink is a cultivated taste, lol. I mix both the emergen-c and the greens drink together and I feel healthier after drinking it. DH drinks it now too and never complains about it, so maybe I make it sound worse than what it really is in fact.
> 
> *dharma*, how is your day going? Which bad TV shows are you watching? Your comment made me laugh, so funny. One of my worst habits is getting lost in The Economist online edition ~ I can spend hours reading it.
> 
> Hello to *MrsJDS, MadamB, biscuit, etoile, MrsO*, and everyone.


 
Thanks for the info on the drink mix, Vigee. Got amazing reviews on Amazon as well. I wonder if our local health food stores carry it here. If not, I'll order it the next time I plan to go to Niagara Falls to pick up. I've drunken bitter Chinese herbal drinks before so this will be like nectar compare to that.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hello, everyone.  I just saw the best movie I've seen in ages: "Woman in Gold" starring Helen Mirren. It's a true story about a woman trying to recover art that the Nazis stole from her family.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - I did a killer spin this morning and my legs feel like lead. However, my Jillian Michaels videos showed up and lame as this sounds, I'm excited to work out tomorrow!  First I had to ask my 7 year old how to operate the DVD player. His knowledge of things is only going in one direction whereas mine will probably go the other LOL. 

Vigee - I may give your juice mix a try. I too can drink bitter stuff so yours sounds like it should be fine. 

Madam - good to know about the movie. I will check it out. I like Gustav Klimt so I'm sure I will enjoy watching the movie (it is his one of his work on which the movie is based, right?). 

Dharma - yes what bad TV are you watching?  Does HGTV count as bad TV?  If so I'm guilty as charged!

Fab - yay, DC!  Can't wait to hear your trip report. 

The pic of the pink moussie is gorgeous. I have it on my list to check out next time I'm in the store. To the extent that I worry that a moussie is too washed out for me, I won't have an issue with this pink version. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> Hi MASEML, I like the promise of the BB/CC cream but so far haven't found one with the right shade without turning a bit orangey or grayish yet. The closest is the Smashbox CC cream but still not convinced. Just went and ordered a bunch of stuff from Sephora since it's 15% off. Am trying 2 blusher brushes from Nars that got rave reviews and will return one (the store doesn't have any tester to try). BTW, this month's InStyle is their best of products issue--it's my product bible. You may want to check and see what they recommend for eye cream. I haven't made it past the make up pages yet.
> 
> I think Vigee adds the Emergen C to her green powder mix. Can't remember what it is now but would love to learn about it again as I may give it a try for lunch replacement. Vigee?



*FabF*, funny story. So I go to Instyle.com to read their best products recs for eye cream. They suggest x and y (can't remember the name now) and I google x. I see from the search results that an online store I purchase my serum from carries x, so I click on the link. One of the first reviews I read about this product is that it aged someone by 10 years, lol. I closed out of the website. Anyway, great idea about instyle - will see if my office has this mag, we carry mags in our communal areas. Or, I'll flip through while waiting for the subway. 

What else did you get at sephora besides the Nars brushes? I stocked up on my basic items - the Smashbox Cc cream (I use it too and I like it), mascara, lash primer, lid primer, and a new Dior Powder (think it's called Air Poudre or something like that? Dior discontinued the product I was using previously so the sales lady suggested I try this). There's still tomorrow to stock up on more.....





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi all, just stopping by to see what's new here at the cafe.
> 
> Didn't *xiangxiang* buy the Dans Un Jardin Anglais moussie in Rose Vif Violet Fuchsia cw 03, too?
> Congrats *Mindi*, that is such a beautiful design!
> Maybe you will find the moussie in DC, *FabF*? My fingers are crossed for you.
> 
> *FabF*, I use the Eve Lom BB cream SPF 50, it is a tinted bronze shade and I really like it. It hides a plethora of flaws on my face.
> 
> Not making a WL for my birthday this year as I am hoping that this birthday will come and go quietly. I absolutely refuse to grow another year older. *Seriously, have a few small things on my mind *but nothing major is calling my name.
> 
> Sounds like you do a lot of walking in the city, which is excellent. Totally hear you about counting calories, it's no fun at all!
> 
> *MASEML*, sorry to hear that your rain boots are in your other apartment. I ended up in Ugg boots running errands today as I was too lazy to take my Burberry rain boots out of their box in one of my closets. Now the sun is shining and it feels so warm outside but I heard that we are due for thunderstorms during rush hour.
> 
> Yes, the emergen-c that I drink is super orange and it tastes good to me. The greens drink is called amazing grass orac green super food. I must warn you that the greens drink is a cultivated taste, lol. I mix both the emergen-c and the greens drink together and I feel healthier after drinking it. DH drinks it now too and never complains about it, so maybe I make it sound worse than what it really is in fact.
> 
> *dharma*, how is your day going? Which bad TV shows are you watching?  Your comment made me laugh, so funny. One of my worst habits is getting lost in The Economist online edition ~ I can spend hours reading it.
> 
> Hello to *MrsJDS, MadamB, biscuit, etoile, MrsO*, and everyone.



*Vigee,* spill, what is on your mind for your upcoming birthday?! I love other people's birthdays so I'm very excited for all of you with upcoming festivities. 

Oh yes, this morning sans rainboots. . Luckily, my trench was here so I protected myself from the elements. The rain was falling sideways! And my sturdy umbrella broke. Luckily, I stocked up on umbrellas when there was a sale. If any one needs an extra umbrella, I've got a few....

Thanks for the greens drink. I'm going to look into this - do you buy this at GNC? You must feel so energetic and healthy Vigee!! I bet it also helps with remaining youthful. 


*MrsJDS* and *FabF*, I'm reminded of the Toronto sample sale.....are you ladies excited?! I can't wait for a report. I'll be there in spirit! 

*Kate*, I've been inspired by all your yummy cooking to make paella next Sunday! SO cycles 80-100 miles on Sunday's so it's a great time to have the kitchen to myself (backseat drivers are so annoying) and cook for us. . He cooks for us usually. 

*MadamB*, I've been wanting to see that movie. Thanks for the review. Great day to be in the cinema. 

Hi to Dharma, Mindi and any one else I missed!


----------



## AnnaE

Mindi B said:


> It is not as delicate as you might think.  The weave is fine, so it isn't all that snaggable (to invent a word).  I've found them more sturdy than the cashmere blends, for example.



Just to butt in on this, mousseline is delicate, but it is much harder to snag than silk twill. The thread is finer, but closer to each other in the weave, so it is hard to pick one out and snag it, unlike the cashmere, which is looser weave, so it is easier for one thread to get 'separated' from the weave when caught on something.



MASEML said:


> Vigee- Botox doesn't hurt? I'm petrified of needles (not as much as spiders). But if you've done it a few times and have a low tolerance for pain too, that's great news for me. Maybe Botox will be a laser procedure one day?



Botox doesn't hurt! I am not even 30 yet, but I get it for migraines. I have no tolerance for pain at all, I am always that person who needs her hand held while getting a flu shot, but Botox doesn't bother me.


----------



## Fabfashion

AnnaE said:


> Just to butt in on this, mousseline is delicate, but it is much harder to snag than silk twill. The thread is finer, but closer to each other in the weave, so it is hard to pick one out and snag it, unlike the cashmere, which is looser weave, so it is easier for one thread to get 'separated' from the weave when caught on something.
> 
> 
> 
> Botox doesn't hurt! I am not even 30 yet, but I get it for migraines. I have no tolerance for pain at all, I am always that person who needs her hand held while getting a flu shot, but Botox doesn't bother me.


Welcome to the cafe, AnnaE!  Thanks for the info on the moussie. I hope to check it out the next time I'm at the store.


----------



## MASEML

AnnaE said:


> Just to butt in on this, mousseline is delicate, but it is much harder to snag than silk twill. The thread is finer, but closer to each other in the weave, so it is hard to pick one out and snag it, unlike the cashmere, which is looser weave, so it is easier for one thread to get 'separated' from the weave when caught on something.
> 
> 
> 
> Botox doesn't hurt! I am not even 30 yet, but I get it for migraines. I have no tolerance for pain at all, I am always that person who needs her hand held while getting a flu shot, but Botox doesn't bother me.





Hi Anna, a second vote. Good to hear that it doesn't hurt once again. Botox is looking better and better.  

Welcome to the cafe!! Thx for the tip about NoMad and spreading the word to all your restaurant/chef friends. I think these hook ideas are brilliant! Though does it get in the way of your knees?


----------



## AnnaE

MASEML said:


> Hi Anna, a second vote. Good to hear that it doesn't hurt once again. Botox is looking better and better.
> 
> Welcome to the cafe!! Thx for the tip about NoMad and spreading the word to all your restaurant/chef friends. I think these hook ideas are brilliant! Though does it get in the way of your knees?



Honestly, re: Botox, I think when done carefully (read: minimally) and by a professional, why not? I have no doubts whatsoever I will be getting it once I reach the age when I need it, because it is a relatively affordable and safe option. I don't think I will be ever brave enough for 'proper' plastic surgery! 

The hooks are on the side of the table towards the outer edge (the edge that does not face the diner is that makes sense) actually, so they don't get in the way. It is one 'unit' with two hooks that face each diner. Now that I think about it, I swear I have eaten at many a higher-end restaurant that had them, but as I am a clutch girl normally, I don't get to use them.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hello ladies, sorry for my lack of participation due to busy long weekend! 

*Fabfahion, Vigee*, I was actually looking at the pale pink version of the Jardin Anglais. But I have changed my mind because I am eyeing a different pale pink moussie. Will let you know if I locate one soon.

*kate*, we went to another place near our house for dinner over the weekend. I had Devonshire crab meat with tossed salad and new potatoes and SO had monk fish wrapped in bacon and both were delicious! Will definitely go there again! and it's just 5 mins drive away! 

Hello everybody else!


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello ladies, sorry for my lack of participation due to busy long weekend!
> 
> *Fabfahion, Vigee*, I was actually looking at the pale pink version of the Jardin Anglais. But I have changed my mind because I am eyeing a different pale pink moussie. Will let you know if I locate one soon.
> 
> *kate*, we went to another place near our house for dinner over the weekend. I had Devonshire crab meat with tossed salad and new potatoes and SO had monk fish wrapped in bacon and both were delicious! Will definitely go there again! and it's just 5 mins drive away!
> 
> Hello everybody else!




XIangxiang, the pink mousse is beautiful. Reminds be of a garden - probably why it's called Jardin  Anglais. 

The meal sounds delicious! Even better that it's only 5 mins away. There's just something about seafood wrapped with bacon, the two together is delicious. I'm also picturing chunks of real fresh crabmeat - so refreshing!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> XIangxiang, the pink mousse is beautiful. Reminds be of a garden - probably why it's called Jardin  Anglais.
> 
> The meal sounds delicious! Even better that it's only 5 mins away. There's just something about seafood wrapped with bacon, the two together is delicious. I'm also picturing chunks of real fresh crabmeat - so refreshing!



*MASEML*, how are you this morning! I am super behind with posts in this cafe!


----------



## dharma

Good morning all!  Welcome Anna!

Yesterday was a nice day after all, the sun came out for a bit so I ended up doing a physique DVD and then took the girls for a walk. I managed to avoid bad TV for the day and got a few errands done, plus had dinner with two girlfriends. All in all a nice day off! Today I hope to get to the "list" of things I should have been doing  

Xiangxiang, another gorgeous mousse!  They are so beautiful, I used to have a couple but I rehomed them because I never wore them. I just enjoyed looking at them, lol. They are such works of art. Did you see the Hermes exhibit where they did the silkscreening? Imagine that process on mousseline silk! Such patience. Your dinner sounds delish!

MASEML, I love/hate product reviews! Read them all the time on makeup alley, but it just confuses me in the end. I mostly narrow down the reviews to the women in my age group, that helps. Is Sephora stilll having a sale today? I was good and only ordered my SKII Essence and a lipstick for my DD. Now I'm thinking I'd like a few more things.

Vigee, I know what you mean about Bdays, I have a BIG one next month and I wish it would just go away. Not even thinking about it and I warned DH not to have a surprise party. It would be nice to get a great gift though my DH isn't the lavish surprise gift type so I don't expect it, but we will see. 

FabF & MrsJDS, are you going to the H sale? I didn't know if you are close. It sounds promising! 

MrsJDS, Jillian will kick your butt. I find her DVDs very challenging, I'm always afraid  I'm going to hurt myself I have indeed lost a day to HGTV now and then. I like that show where they redo someone's house and/or find them a new one. We have a very old house and it's easy to see how all the budgets are eaten up by repairs behind the walls once they open them up. I also love shows like Law and Order and Criminal Minds. It's embarrassing. And I could watch Star Trek all day but that's not embarrassing at all  I should say that I don't actually sit and watch these things, I put them on in the background while I do many other things..........

MadameB, so happy to hear your review! I've been dying to see that. Have you been to the Neue Galerie in NYC where the painting hangs? It's a very special place, one of my favorite small museums. The other Adele Bloch portrait  is hanging in the MOMA right now on a temporary loan. I think you mentioned you'll be going to the Philips Collection soon, another favorite of mine! 

Will post more soon, must take DD to school......


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello ladies, sorry for my lack of participation due to busy long weekend!
> 
> *Fabfahion, Vigee*, I was actually looking at the pale pink version of the Jardin Anglais. But I have changed my mind because I am eyeing a different pale pink moussie. Will let you know if I locate one soon.
> 
> *kate*, we went to another place near our house for dinner over the weekend. I had Devonshire crab meat with tossed salad and new potatoes and SO had monk fish wrapped in bacon and both were delicious! Will definitely go there again! and it's just 5 mins drive away!
> 
> Hello everybody else!



*xiangxiang*, I like this moussie CW even better for you! Great choice. 
You could even talk me in to it. 

Your dinner sounds delicious and love that the restaurant is only 5 minutes away. So convenient!

*MASEML*, what is on your schedule for today? We have another rainy morning here. :rain:

*dharma*, we must have been simultaneously posting, lol. You had a great Monday and yes, today is the last VIB day of the Sephora sale. I am going to go over to the mall and see what I find as I have a good size store credit that I can use. 

My DH goes all out on gifts for Christmas but birthdays are kind of an after thought for him. I, too, have a big one this year. No H bags for me because I bought 3 in the second quarter of last year and have barely used them.  Maybe another CDC/lizzie Ano and one of the Couvertures 140cm silks if they arrive in store. 

Also, I read the make-up reviews on Make-up Alley and Sephora and swear by them. 

*MadamB*, glad to hear that the movie was good and you liked it. It is playing at a local theater 2 minutes away from us and it received negative reviews but now I might give it a second chance. Thanks for your input. 

*MrsJDS*, those Gillian Michaels DVDs sound amazing!  Must order one or two from Amazon this week. Thanks!

Went off my diet yesterday and ugh, that is the only comment I will make about it.


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MASEML*, how are you this morning! I am super behind with posts in this cafe!



Hi sweets! I'm good, thank you for asking. So happy that it isn't raining today - yesterday was really something. How are you?

Heard it's UK election time   SO and his sister discussed MP choices in their respective districts over the weekend. Was funny! Is there a lot of coverage of elections at the moment, I read bbc.com from time to time and haven't seen much....

So, I was wrong about when we are over in London...looks like it's the last full week in June. Still haven't booked my ticket yet, waiting on SO to book his ticket since he'll be there for business but he promised he'll book soon. Is this when you are headed to SoF though?


----------



## Suncatcher

You all must get the Jillian Michaels DVD!  I got "hard body", "30 day shred" and the abs one. I did the hard body level 2 and it is a fantastic entire body workout. And it is hard too!  These videos make me even more convinced that you don't need much to get a great home workout.  You will need some light body weights with you when you workout with her videos. 

Dharma - I love the Neue gallery. What a gem. How does Jillian compare to physique?  On hgtv I think the showy you are thinking of is "love it or list it". 

Vigee - yet another similarity between my DH and yours. Mine too goes all out at Xmas but birthdays are a smaller affair (except last year with the Prada box cake and his gift to me of Constance bag - but it was a big birthday). 

I too have to run and do drop off. Have to be at school to attend a morning information session so I'll be late getting into work today. Chat later!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> You all must get the Jillian Michaels DVD!  I got "hard body", "30 day shred" and the abs one. I did the hard body level 2 and it is a fantastic entire body workout. And it is hard too!  These videos make me even more convinced that you don't need much to get a great home workout.  You will need some light body weights with you when you workout with her videos.
> 
> Dharma - I love the Neue gallery. What a gem. How does Jillian compare to physique?  On hgtv I think the showy you are thinking of is "love it or list it".
> 
> Vigee - yet another similarity between my DH and yours. Mine too goes all out at Xmas but birthdays are a smaller affair (except last year with the Prada box cake and his gift to me of Constance bag - but it was a big birthday).
> 
> I too have to run and do drop off. Have to be at school to attend a morning information session so I'll be late getting into work today. Chat later!



*MrsJDS*, think that I will go with the "30 Day Shred" dvd by Gillian Michaels. Our DHs are so funny ~ don't think that I can talk him in to a big birthday gift this year, just have that feeling. 

Have a great day with your school meeting and at the office!


----------



## MASEML

*vigee*, is it rainy by you? Oh no! I'm looking out the window, it's overcast here, sun is peeking through but dry (for now). Hopefully, the weather here passes to you...

Everyone has big birthdays coming up! Very exciting. The presents you have in mind sound absolutely perfect. 

Also been meaning to say that a trip in July, with your DH, to visit your DDs is even better! And you'll have a travel companion  

*Dharma*, Oooh yes, I love the reviews on Sephora. I almost feel like every product on sephora has 4 stars though (overall average)... Yes, the 15% goes on until today! Stock up if there's anything you need. The next time I think they run a store-wide promo is their F&F, which I think is in November and there's the $20 off $50 one time promo sometime later? Stock up!! 

*MrsJDS*, I feel like I read In a post recently you've been at your new job for 6 weeks already? Or did I dream this up? If so, time has gone by soooo quickly!

Enjoy the information session at school!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> *vigee*, is it rainy by you? Oh no! I'm looking out the window, it's overcast here, sun is peeking through but dry (for now). Hopefully, the weather here passes to you...
> 
> Everyone has big birthdays coming up! Very exciting. The presents you have in mind sound absolutely perfect.
> 
> Also been meaning to say that a trip in July, with your DH, to visit your DDs is even better! And you'll have a travel companion
> 
> *Dharma*, Oooh yes, I love the reviews on Sephora. I almost feel like every product on sephora has 4 stars though (overall average)... Yes, the 15% goes on until today! Stock up if there's anything you need. The next time I think they run a store-wide promo is their F&F, which I think is in November and there's the $20 off $50 one time promo sometime later? Stock up!!
> 
> *MrsJDS*, I feel like I read In a post recently you've been at your new job for 6 weeks already? Or did I dream this up? If so, time has gone by soooo quickly!
> 
> Enjoy the information session at school!



*MASEML*, yes, the sun is peeking through right now and it looks like it will be a beautiful day. Yay!

At this point, it will be much better for my DH to fly out to LA with me. Funny, I have flown all over the world by myself, this is a relatively new phenomena. Hopefully, it is just a phase and will pass quickly 

Have a great day!


----------



## Mindi B

AnnaE, that's exactly what I meant about the "finer' weave of the moussies being harder to snag.  Except you explained it much better!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> XIangxiang, the pink mousse is beautiful. Reminds be of a garden - probably why it's called Jardin  Anglais.
> 
> The meal sounds delicious! Even better that it's only 5 mins away. There's just something about seafood wrapped with bacon, the two together is delicious. I'm also picturing chunks of real fresh crabmeat - so refreshing!





dharma said:


> Good morning all!  Welcome Anna!
> 
> Yesterday was a nice day after all, the sun came out for a bit so I ended up doing a physique DVD and then took the girls for a walk. I managed to avoid bad TV for the day and got a few errands done, plus had dinner with two girlfriends. All in all a nice day off! Today I hope to get to the "list" of things I should have been doing
> 
> Xiangxiang, another gorgeous mousse!  They are so beautiful, I used to have a couple but I rehomed them because I never wore them. I just enjoyed looking at them, lol. They are such works of art. Did you see the Hermes exhibit where they did the silkscreening? Imagine that process on mousseline silk! Such patience. Your dinner sounds delish!
> 
> MASEML, I love/hate product reviews! Read them all the time on makeup alley, but it just confuses me in the end. I mostly narrow down the reviews to the women in my age group, that helps. Is Sephora stilll having a sale today? I was good and only ordered my SKII Essence and a lipstick for my DD. Now I'm thinking I'd like a few more things.
> 
> Vigee, I know what you mean about Bdays, I have a BIG one next month and I wish it would just go away. Not even thinking about it and I warned DH not to have a surprise party. It would be nice to get a great gift though my DH isn't the lavish surprise gift type so I don't expect it, but we will see.
> 
> FabF & MrsJDS, are you going to the H sale? I didn't know if you are close. It sounds promising!
> 
> MrsJDS, Jillian will kick your butt. I find her DVDs very challenging, I'm always afraid  I'm going to hurt myself I have indeed lost a day to HGTV now and then. I like that show where they redo someone's house and/or find them a new one. We have a very old house and it's easy to see how all the budgets are eaten up by repairs behind the walls once they open them up. I also love shows like Law and Order and Criminal Minds. It's embarrassing. And I could watch Star Trek all day but that's not embarrassing at all  I should say that I don't actually sit and watch these things, I put them on in the background while I do many other things..........
> 
> MadameB, so happy to hear your review! I've been dying to see that. Have you been to the Neue Galerie in NYC where the painting hangs? It's a very special place, one of my favorite small museums. The other Adele Bloch portrait  is hanging in the MOMA right now on a temporary loan. I think you mentioned you'll be going to the Philips Collection soon, another favorite of mine!
> 
> Will post more soon, must take DD to school......





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, I like this moussie CW even better for you! Great choice.
> You could even talk me in to it.
> 
> Your dinner sounds delicious and love that the restaurant is only 5 minutes away. So convenient!
> 
> *MASEML*, what is on your schedule for today? We have another rainy morning here. :rain:
> 
> *dharma*, we must have been simultaneously posting, lol. You had a great Monday and yes, today is the last VIB day of the Sephora sale. I am going to go over to the mall and see what I find as I have a good size store credit that I can use.
> 
> My DH goes all out on gifts for Christmas but birthdays are kind of an after thought for him. I, too, have a big one this year. No H bags for me because I bought 3 in the second quarter of last year and have barely used them.  Maybe another CDC/lizzie Ano and one of the Couvertures 140cm silks if they arrive in store.
> 
> Also, I read the make-up reviews on Make-up Alley and Sephora and swear by them.
> 
> *MadamB*, glad to hear that the movie was good and you liked it. It is playing at a local theater 2 minutes away from us and it received negative reviews but now I might give it a second chance. Thanks for your input.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, those Gillian Michaels DVDs sound amazing!  Must order one or two from Amazon this week. Thanks!
> 
> Went off my diet yesterday and ugh, that is the only comment I will make about it.



Ladies, I am going to try to compare this mousseline with the pale pink Point d'orgue and pick just one between the two. 

*dharma*, I have had one mousseline before - Kelly'n Pearl but I hardly worn it either! LOL like you said I like them nonetheless because they are just so beautiful to look at. 

Someone asked about mousseline's durability and I am confident to say that I find them to be very durable. I would even go on to say they are more durable than the cashmere GMs.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> Hi sweets! I'm good, thank you for asking. So happy that it isn't raining today - yesterday was really something. How are you?
> 
> Heard it's UK election time   SO and his sister discussed MP choices in their respective districts over the weekend. Was funny! Is there a lot of coverage of elections at the moment, I read bbc.com from time to time and haven't seen much....
> 
> So, I was wrong about when we are over in London...looks like it's the last full week in June. Still haven't booked my ticket yet, waiting on SO to book his ticket since he'll be there for business but he promised he'll book soon. Is this when you are headed to SoF though?



*MASEML*, April's weather can be so changeable isn't it? We have another sunny day here today but rain is definitely on its way! And it can go from warm to cold in no time! 

Yes there is a lot of coverage on the election right now. It's totally divided here though. I will be in SoF end of July / early August so it should be find if you are coming in June.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Tuesday, everyone! Sunny here although there may be rain later but no matter it's sunny NOW. 

xiangxiang, the pale pink moussie is very pretty and will be perfect on you. Wonder what the Point D'orgue one looks like. There's not too many moussies on h.com here and in the US right now. 

MASEML, I'm still on the fence about going to the H sale this Thursday. I heard one lines up for like 4 hours. I mentioned it to my 2 GFs and they want to go and now I'd feel guilty if I bail although there are still the 2 of them to keep each other company in the queue. It's at the Metro Convention Centre and the line up should be indoors with washrooms--so civilized. I just absolutely don't need anything so I'm wondering why I'm going. The charity sale is to support Multiple Sclerosis so I may go just for that (plus the guilt).

dharma, love HGTV. We don't have cable at home so no specialty channels except Netflix. I binge on House Hunter International whenever I'm travelling. 

Vigee, MrsJDS and Dharma, DH isn't big on gifts on his own. I learned to start mentioning my WL at least 2 months before my bday. Lol. 

Madam, thank you for the movie review. We have so little time to watch movies so recommendations help narrow down our list. We received movie tickets since last Xmas and haven't had a chance to use them yet. 

My DH recently signed up on an online rebate website and he mentioned to me that Sephora is on it so I checked it out last night and learned that I can get additional rebate through it. I'm about to order my Nars blushes and my fave Origins ginger body souffle so will try going through it and see what happens. 

Have a great day everyone! Will pop by later.


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML, I still haven't read the skincare section in InStyle yet but just checked online and the best 2 eyec creams are Neocutis Lumiere and Revision Teamine. Are these the ones you were referring to?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MASEML*, April's weather can be so changeable isn't it? We have another sunny day here today but rain is definitely on its way! And it can go from warm to cold in no time!
> 
> *Yes there is a lot of coverage on the election right now. It's totally divided here though.* I will be in SoF end of July / early August so it should be find if you are coming in June.



*xiangxiang*, am following your UK election daily and The Economist online has great interactive charts and news coverage on it. Positively fascinated by how close the parties are in this race. Exciting.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

Another busy week, especially now that the sun is shining and it actually feels like Spring. Things always pick up when the weather is great. 

The mousselines are truly gorgeous but I think I can safely say that they're not for me though I did love the degrade solid colors I think Tanker Toad posted in the Spring thread. I have no use for such a thing and will have to admire those of you who can wear them so chicly and effortlessly. 

I have an early day tomorrow and mountains of work to get through today. 

I did a Sephora stock up over the weekend, DH also grabbed some products which is always so entertaining to watch. The girls don't understand that I have so many points because HE shops for new products all the time!

I will have to try the Cle de Peau, I couldn't find it at Saks and then tried this Dior product so once I use that up. I had used the La Prarie Standard Anti Aging Eye Cream, a full size used up totally but never saw any improvements and I couldn't bring myself to go to the next level price which is staggering. I did a full jar of La Mer with no results either. I may just be aging and that's fine but I've never really seen improvement from any creams on my eye area. My issue is under my eye, not at the corners. Sounds like I must try the Cle de Peau next. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, am following your UK election daily and The Economist online has great interactive charts and news coverage on it. Positively fascinated by how close the parties are in this race. Exciting.



It is very exciting time indeed, *Vigee*.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

dharma said:


> Good morning all!  Welcome Anna!
> 
> Yesterday was a nice day after all, the sun came out for a bit so I ended up doing a physique DVD and then took the girls for a walk. I managed to avoid bad TV for the day and got a few errands done, plus had dinner with two girlfriends. All in all a nice day off! Today I hope to get to the "list" of things I should have been doing
> 
> Xiangxiang, another gorgeous mousse!  They are so beautiful, I used to have a couple but I rehomed them because I never wore them. I just enjoyed looking at them, lol. They are such works of art. Did you see the Hermes exhibit where they did the silkscreening? Imagine that process on mousseline silk! Such patience. Your dinner sounds delish!
> 
> MASEML, I love/hate product reviews! Read them all the time on makeup alley, but it just confuses me in the end. I mostly narrow down the reviews to the women in my age group, that helps. Is Sephora stilll having a sale today? I was good and only ordered my SKII Essence and a lipstick for my DD. Now I'm thinking I'd like a few more things.
> 
> Vigee, I know what you mean about Bdays, I have a BIG one next month and I wish it would just go away. Not even thinking about it and I warned DH not to have a surprise party. It would be nice to get a great gift though my DH isn't the lavish surprise gift type so I don't expect it, but we will see.
> 
> FabF & MrsJDS, are you going to the H sale? I didn't know if you are close. It sounds promising!
> 
> MrsJDS, Jillian will kick your butt. I find her DVDs very challenging, I'm always afraid  I'm going to hurt myself I have indeed lost a day to HGTV now and then. I like that show where they redo someone's house and/or find them a new one. We have a very old house and it's easy to see how all the budgets are eaten up by repairs behind the walls once they open them up. I also love shows like Law and Order and Criminal Minds. It's embarrassing. And I could watch Star Trek all day but that's not embarrassing at all  I should say that I don't actually sit and watch these things, I put them on in the background while I do many other things..........
> 
> MadameB, so happy to hear your review! I've been dying to see that. Have you been to the Neue Galerie in NYC where the painting hangs? It's a very special place, one of my favorite small museums. The other Adele Bloch portrait  is hanging in the MOMA right now on a temporary loan. I think you mentioned you'll be going to the Philips Collection soon, another favorite of mine!
> 
> Will post more soon, must take DD to school......


 
Hello, Dharma!  I haven't been to the Neue Gallery yet, but it's on my list


----------



## MadMadCat

hello everyone!
After a busy weekend and a busy start of the week I have finally a moment to visit the cafe'.

I am glad everyone seems to be enjoying the start of the spring, in spite of yesterday's storms. It was quite something, at least around where I live. Today, on the other hand, it is such a beautiful breezy day. I sat outside in the sun at lunch and it was not hot (or cold) at all, as long as was sheltered from the wind.

Just saying hi to everyone!


----------



## AnnaE

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello, Dharma!  I haven't been to the Neue Gallery yet, but it's on my list



I can vouch for the Neue Galerie, too. The current exhibit runs until Sept 7, so you still have plenty of time!


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, am following your UK election daily and The Economist online has great interactive charts and news coverage on it. Positively fascinated by how close the parties are in this race. Exciting.



*Vigee*, you are amazing for reading the Economist. I cannot for the life of me read one whole article! We've got that lying around and I can't get into it.... Though, these interactive charts sound interesting. I was on bbc.com today examining a chart. 

One thing I forgot: there's no rule  on term limits is there? The British electoral system is similar I think to the Canadian system and I think Brian Mulroney (the PM in Canada for several terms?) was in office for a while! 

How was your day Vigee? Did it remain sunny? 



MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Another busy week, especially now that the sun is shining and it actually feels like Spring. Things always pick up when the weather is great.
> 
> The mousselines are truly gorgeous but I think I can safely say that they're not for me though I did love the degrade solid colors I think Tanker Toad posted in the Spring thread. I have no use for such a thing and will have to admire those of you who can wear them so chicly and effortlessly.
> 
> I have an early day tomorrow and mountains of work to get through today.
> 
> I did a Sephora stock up over the weekend, DH also grabbed some products which is always so entertaining to watch. The girls don't understand that I have so many points because HE shops for new products all the time!
> 
> I will have to try the Cle de Peau, I couldn't find it at Saks and then tried this Dior product so once I use that up. I had used the La Prarie Standard Anti Aging Eye Cream, a full size used up totally but never saw any improvements and I couldn't bring myself to go to the next level price which is staggering. I did a full jar of La Mer with no results either. I may just be aging and that's fine but I've never really seen improvement from any creams on my eye area. My issue is under my eye, not at the corners. Sounds like I must try the Cle de Peau next.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day!



*MrsO*, def agree that when it's nice outside businesses, in general, do well. So I'm glad your biz is picking up too! 

I think once I'm out of la Mer, I'm switching to a diff product. If you try Cle De Peau before I do, I'd love to hear your review too. 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MASEML*, April's weather can be so changeable isn't it? We have another sunny day here today but rain is definitely on its way! And it can go from warm to cold in no time!
> 
> Yes there is a lot of coverage on the election right now. It's totally divided here though. I will be in SoF end of July / early August so it should be find if you are coming in June.



*Xiangxiang*, will also add that I think UK weather particularly is unpredictable! I think NY is fairly predictable - when it rains, it rains - I think it's rare that it rains/mists, is sunny, then is rainy again.....

Excellent, once I book my flight, will PM you so we can plan a meeting! 




Fabfashion said:


> Happy Tuesday, everyone! Sunny here although there may be rain later but no matter it's sunny NOW.
> 
> xiangxiang, the pale pink moussie is very pretty and will be perfect on you. Wonder what the Point D'orgue one looks like. There's not too many moussies on h.com here and in the US right now.
> 
> MASEML, I'm still on the fence about going to the H sale this Thursday. I heard one lines up for like 4 hours. I mentioned it to my 2 GFs and they want to go and now I'd feel guilty if I bail although there are still the 2 of them to keep each other company in the queue. It's at the Metro Convention Centre and the line up should be indoors with washrooms--so civilized. I just absolutely don't need anything so I'm wondering why I'm going. The charity sale is to support Multiple Sclerosis so I may go just for that (plus the guilt).
> 
> dharma, love HGTV. We don't have cable at home so no specialty channels except Netflix. I binge on House Hunter International whenever I'm travelling.
> 
> Vigee, MrsJDS and Dharma, DH isn't big on gifts on his own. I learned to start mentioning my WL at least 2 months before my bday. Lol.
> 
> Madam, thank you for the movie review. We have so little time to watch movies so recommendations help narrow down our list. We received movie tickets since last Xmas and haven't had a chance to use them yet.
> 
> My DH recently signed up on an online rebate website and he mentioned to me that Sephora is on it so I checked it out last night and learned that I can get additional rebate through it. I'm about to order my Nars blushes and my fave Origins ginger body souffle so will try going through it and see what happens.
> 
> Have a great day everyone! Will pop by later.



*FabF*, how can you be on a fence when it comes to a H sale! You have to go!! Besides, it's for charity. But, I do understand the line - I'm not for lines or waiting. When they've had H sample sales here in NY, it's because I've stumbled on them during times when it's not busy - though my last visit to a H sample sale (or any sample sale really) was eons ago. Though, there is a business of line waiters!! Yes, you pay someone $20/hr to wait in line for you   maybe T.O. Has that?


----------



## katekluet

We were out on the deck in warm sun last week and I just wore a down jacket to walk the dogs....damp and chilly fog blowing onto the coast.
FabF,I vote for going to the sale too, you never know what treasure you may find! The thrill of the hunt. Plus you can advise your friends with all your H shopping experience. 
I have to get organized for packing for the meetup, have to look good to hang out with the TPF Peeps.


----------



## katekluet

Maseml, I want a full paella report! We still have not made it at home and we love it. Have to do that soon.
Dharma, my DH is so happy to get a request for a BD gift that he can get, it relieves him from trying to figure it out....maybe you can try that? And you deserve a significant one for a big BD.
XiangXiang, both your dinners are things I would love to have! I want to come eat in your neighborhood!!!


----------



## katekluet

Etoile, I think you were the one who recommended these  delightful books....a new one is coming this summer and I preordered it...Malice at the Palace, Her Royal Spyness series...I think others here have enjoyed them also,..looking forward to it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> One thing I forgot: there's no rule  on term limits is there? The British electoral system is similar I think to the Canadian system and I think Brian Mulroney (the PM in Canada for several terms?) was in office for a while!
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, will also add that I think UK weather particularly is unpredictable! I think NY is fairly predictable - when it rains, it rains - I think it's rare that it rains/mists, is sunny, then is rainy again.....
> 
> Excellent, once I book my flight, will PM you so we can plan a meeting!



*MASEML*, there is no "term limite" here but leaders don't tend to over stay, e.g. they would step down after serving several terms. Yes indeed the only word I would ever use to predict UK weather is "unpredictable"!  April is normally very famous for its showers however this April has been really sunny! But mornings and evenings are still very chilly. Looking forward to your trip to London!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> Maseml, I want a full paella report! We still have not made it at home and we love it. Have to do that soon.
> Dharma, my DH is so happy to get a request for a BD gift that he can get, it relieves him from trying to figure it out....maybe you can try that? And you deserve a significant one for a big BD.
> XiangXiang, both your dinners are things I would love to have! I want to come eat in your neighborhood!!!



*kate*, those dishes were delightful indeed! It was an old-ish looking Inn and we drove pass it many times without thinking about going in. But we are glad we did! It's a very old establishment but food is surprisingly good!


----------



## chicinthecity777

I have a minor award ceremony to go to this Friday via work. It's black tie so I have been doing my own "red carpet" preparation. We will be going as VIPs so will have access to the after party. Might see some minor celebrities, mainly TV and sports persons I think. Last night I did my pedi and this evening will be skin prep and tomorrow evening will be my mani and I should be done by Friday!  I have never been one before so I am quite excited!


----------



## MASEML

Happy Wednesday ladies! Sunny, it appears - shades are down but I can see sun trying to beam through.  

*Xiangxiang*, ooooh black tie/red carpet event! That's exciting! What will you wear? Must you wear a long dress/gown? Is there a theme to the event? Nevertheless, am excited for you, sounds fun! Let us know who you see (celebrities!). I wish I could read the Economist like Vigee, I'm more People.com (and wsj). 

*Vigee*, responding here to your post re Paris shopping. 
Unfortunately, I had an allergic reaction once  in Paris/Belgium. I wanted medical attention (not life threatening, not an emergency) and it being a Sunday, nothing was open. To make my story short, I tried 911, didn't work. My savior, a friend who I was meeting for the day in Belgium, is a dr. who treated me at his hospital. So since then, I've been looking up ahead emergency numbers, just in case. SO said London is 999 so I'm set  

*FabF*, yes it's the teamine? product! I went to look at the reviews on an online skinstore website and one of the first reviews was it aged her. Beauty products react differently on each person so I take reviews with a grain of salt...if the majority say it is good, that's good for me! Have we persuaded you to go to the sale? Tis tomorrow if I remember correctly!!


----------



## katekluet

XiangXiang, wonder how there are so many great restaurants in your one area? Our area has so many visitors but is sadly lacking in great food, IMO....
Let us know what you are wearing and will look forward to hearing about the event!
Interesting to hear the different reactions to the various skin care products. I am using Kiehls right now and pretty happy with it..l was using Guerlain but each jar of cream was an H scarf and I just couldn't see that....then tried another line that was not good....too many choices.
Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Good Morning ladies, happy Wednesday and as usual this week is flying by.

*xiangxiang*, your black-tie event sounds like fun. What will you be wearing? 

*kate*, love that Royal Spyness series ~ as much as I enjoy The Economist, I like light-hearted mysteries, too. It's one of my favorites and thanks for the heads up that a new release is coming out in August. Can't wait, perfect pool-side summer reading. 

Are you packed and ready for LV? Excited? Can't wait to hear about it and hope this is an annual event for tPF. There is a tPF meet-up on April 30th in NYC and it's on my schedule to attend unless it rains. No NYC in the rain for me, I find that it is one big traffic jam and impossible to find a taxi. Fingers crossed that it will be a beautiful Spring day next Thursday.

*MASEML*, an allergic reaction while traveling? OMG, thank goodness that you had a doctor friend who helped you out. Glad that you are okay and know the emergency number for London.  Toronto is only a month away, that is pretty wonderful. What is on your schedule for today?

*MrsJDS*, have you been doing the Jiliian Michaels workouts at 5:30am? What do you think of them and which DVD is your favorite? Am very curious about your reviews of them. Also, weren't you going to stop by H recently or is that just my imagination, lol.

*FabF*, okay, I admit it ~ I would never wait in line for an H sale with or without friends. The pain of a crowd of people would be too much for me. Also, if there is any pushing or shoving that would be a huge turn-off.  It would all be too much for me, so I would pass but donate funds to the charity anyway.  Also, your glass shelves for your new closet were going to arrive last night. Did they come in and are they installed?  I am so happy that you have a ginormous new closet all to yourself, that's so great!

*MrsO*, what is new and interesting in your world? Loved your story about your DH and Sephora, lucky DW you are with him.

Hello to all, hope that everyone has a great day.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> Happy Wednesday ladies! Sunny, it appears - shades are down but I can see sun trying to beam through.
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, ooooh black tie/red carpet event! That's exciting! What will you wear? Must you wear a long dress/gown? Is there a theme to the event? Nevertheless, am excited for you, sounds fun! Let us know who you see (celebrities!). I wish I could read the Economist like Vigee, I'm more People.com (and wsj).



*MASEML*, I won't wear a ball gown as I downgrade "black tie" to cocktail length dress nowadays as everybody else does. Unless it's a "white tie", then it has to be really really formal. I will wear this strapless "fit and flare" lace dress in purple and gold pattern which is mid-calf length. it's not an designer dress and I bought it from a dress maker in Hong Kong years ago. Shoes I will wear the classic MB like those but I have them in black patent leather. Thinking about wearing the Chanel vintage gold camellia pendant as a statement necklace and go easy on the other jewellery. 

I occasionally read Economist but mostly I read fashion magazines only because I deal enough with the financial stuff as my day job. 



katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, wonder how there are so many great restaurants in your one area? Our area has so many visitors but is sadly lacking in great food, IMO....
> Let us know what you are wearing and will look forward to hearing about the event!
> Interesting to hear the different reactions to the various skin care products. I am using Kiehls right now and pretty happy with it..l was using Guerlain but each jar of cream was an H scarf and I just couldn't see that....then tried another line that was not good....too many choices.
> Have a good day, everyone!



*kate*, the area near our house is quite famous being foodies towns so that's why. Not all English countryside is like this I can assure you! "Guerlain but each jar of cream was an H scarf" is very funny! When you put it that way, it's a bit shocking how much those lotions and potions cost!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good Morning ladies, happy Wednesday and as usual this week is flying by.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, your black-tie event sounds like fun. What will you be wearing?
> 
> *kate*, love that Royal Spyness series ~ as much as I enjoy The Economist, I like light-hearted mysteries, too. It's one of my favorites and thanks for the heads up that a new release is coming out in August. Can't wait, perfect pool-side summer reading.
> 
> Are you packed and ready for LV? Excited? Can't wait to hear about it and hope this is an annual event for tPF. There is a tPF meet-up on April 30th in NYC and it's on my schedule to attend unless it rains. No NYC in the rain for me, I find that it is one big traffic jam and impossible to find a taxi. Fingers crossed that it will be a beautiful Spring day next Thursday.
> 
> *MASEML*, an allergic reaction while traveling? OMG, thank goodness that you had a doctor friend who helped you out. Glad that you are okay and know the emergency number for London.  Toronto is only a month away, that is pretty wonderful. What is on your schedule for today?
> 
> *MrsJDS*, have you been doing the Jiliian Michaels workouts at 5:30am? What do you think of them and which DVD is your favorite? Am very curious about your reviews of them. Also, weren't you going to stop by H recently or is that just my imagination, lol.
> 
> *FabF*, okay, I admit it ~ I would never wait in line for an H sale with or without friends. The pain of a crowd of people would be too much for me. Also, if there is any pushing or shoving that would be a huge turn-off.  It would all be too much for me, so I would pass but donate funds to the charity anyway.  Also, your glass shelves for your new closet were going to arrive last night. Did they come in and are they installed?  I am so happy that you have a ginormous new closet all to yourself, that's so great!
> 
> *MrsO*, what is new and interesting in your world? Loved your story about your DH and Sephora, lucky DW you are with him.
> 
> Hello to all, hope that everyone has a great day.



Ooops, just replied while you are posting. See my post right under yours.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Wednesday and Happy Earth Day, ladies! Thought I'd beat Vigee to the cafe this morning but no such luck.  Heard on the radio this morning that NYC planned to reduce waste by 90% by 2030. That will be quite a feat, bravo! My suburban city is huge on recycling. We only have gargabe collection once every 2 weeks but recycle and compostable get collected weekly. I was worried when this was implemented 5-6 years ago but surprised to see how little non-recycleable garbage we have.

The weather was really weird on the way home yesterday. I live about 35 kms NE of downtown. When I left it was light drizzle, then it stopped half way, then when it was about 5 minutes from my house it was rain/hail/wet snow for about 1 km. Then by the time I got to the intersection by my house it was dry and sunny. When I looked north of me, the sky was blue and bright and behind me the sky was black. Really bizarre. 

Xiangxiang, I don't think UK weather can beat ours.  Your black tie event sounds exciting! Your dress and shoes sound gorgeous. Your meal from the other night got me salivating. Yummy fresh crabs and I'm with MASEML on anything seafood with bacon. The area near your country house sure is bustling with great restaurants. Where's our invitation to your housewarming? 

Vigee, I'm ordering the green drink mix today. Found an online store that will deliver. I asked a couple of nutritional stores near my office and none carries it. Fingers crossed it tastes okay. I'm a little worried about the grittiness. Do you find it very gritty? May be I should mix it with yogurt and granola the first time so I don't notice it. I reminded DH a little too late yesterday about the glass shelves. Thanks for reminding me. I'll call DH now to remind him to pick them up today. Now that I finished my tax prep super late last night, I can fill the closet tonight. It's funny that in our master bedroom all the closets and dressers are mine. DH got a little night table and that's it.  Forgot to thank you on the Apple spray information. I'll stick with Docride's weather treatment for now and will use Fiebling and Saphir in 6 months time. Still haven't worn my new CDCs yet with all this rain. 

Kate, MASEML and Vigee, I'm waiting to hear from my 2 GFs to confirm about tomorrow sale. If they're going, then I'm going. I'm so not a morning person so I can't believe I'll get up early for this. Lol. I do like Vigee's idea of just donating for the cause instead of lining up but I'll try it once for the experience. 

Kate, have you finalized your outfits for LV? I just realized I need to figure out what to wear to the DC store opening the morning after the party. So hard to plan not knowing what the weather will be next Thursday. I've peeked at the royal spy series you and the other ladies have recommended. Unfortunately, I still have the Divergent trilogy in a shrink wrap from before Xmas. Once I'm done with that I may order the spy series for the summer. 

MrsO, I got over 10K steps yesterday! Woohoo! It's the first time since before my Hawaii trip. I don't know if it's psychological but I forgot my Fitbit today. Hehe. On top of that, I stepped on the scale this morning after more than a week of not checking and was so pleasantly surprised to find out I lost 2.5 lbs. I even stepped on the scale twice just to be sure.  I've been feeling heavy and bloated since getting back from Hawaii. I'd lost about 3 lbs before the trip but gained it all back after the trip. The last couple of weeks I thought I must have gained another 1-2 lbs from eating all the comfort food. I haven't started up the MyFitnessPal tracking but will do so today. I think not stocking my office drawers with chocolate helps!

MrsJDS, you're my ultimate workout hero! I can read all day and all night but I just can't get off my butt to do any workout. I even skipped gym in school. Is your DH back from across the pond yet? He'll be so happy to find his newly spa'd briefcase. You're so sweet. 

MASEML, I'm not keen on the Neocutis either. It's been voted the best eye cream for 3 years but I'm a little squeamish about using something with stem cells. 

MadMadCat, so nice that you had a great weather and was able to sit outside at lunch yesterday. We started off with some sun and it just went Twilight Zone from there.

Hi Madam, dharma, Mindi, AnnaE, biscuit, etoile, EB and everyone else! Have a super day!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*FabF*, the greens drink dissolves quickly in water/juice/energy drink. I wouldn't mix it with yogurt and granola because it might taste too horrible. I mix 2 heaping spoonfuls in with 2 emergen-c super orange packets and find it okay. Just very green, lol.

*xiangxiang*, LOVE those MB heels, we definitely have the same taste in shoes  Your black-tie outfit sounds wonderful and I am sure that you will look stunning.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, the greens drink dissolves quickly in water/juice/energy drink. I wouldn't mix it with yogurt and granola because it might taste too horrible. I mix 2 heaping spoonfuls in with 2 emergen-c super orange packets and find it okay. Just very green, lol.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, LOVE those MB heels, we definitely have the same taste in shoes  Your black-tie outfit sounds wonderful and I am sure that you will look stunning.


Vigee, my EA is on his way to Whole Foods for his usual lunch jaunt so he'll check if they have Amazing Grass. If not, I'll order online. The only thing is the online store only has the Berry one. Does this work the same--it doesn't have Orac in the name (not that I know what it stands for)? This is the one: http://www.amazon.com/Amazing-Grass...keywords=amazing+grass+green+super+food+berry


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, my EA is on his way to Whole Foods for his usual lunch jaunt so he'll check if they have Amazing Grass. If not, I'll order online. The only thing is the online store only has the Berry one. Does this work the same--it doesn't have Orac in the name (not that I know what it stands for)? This is the one: http://www.amazon.com/Amazing-Grass...keywords=amazing+grass+green+super+food+berry



*FabF*, Whole Foods will probably have it and have never tried the berry flavor. So, I am no help to you there. It's probably the same but not as rich in antioxidants. Let me know if you decide to try it. 

Also, are you going to the H sale? Now you have me curious about it, lol.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Earth day, allartyhat:


----------



## AnnaE

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Wednesday and Happy Earth Day, ladies! Thought I'd beat Vigee to the cafe this morning but no such luck.  Heard on the radio this morning that NYC planned to reduce waste by 90% by 2030. That will be quite a feat, bravo! My suburban city is huge on recycling. We only have gargabe collection once every 2 weeks but recycle and compostable get collected weekly. I was worried when this was implemented 5-6 years ago but surprised to see how little non-recycleable garbage we have.
> 
> Hi Madam, dharma, Mindi, AnnaE, biscuit, etoile, EB and everyone else! Have a super day!



Hey there! Wow, that is quite a bold goal for NYC. I feel like DH and I singlehandedly contribute to a ton of waste in NYC. We get stuff from Amazon all the time (granted, cardboard boxes are recyclable, but still), and so much stuff these days comes in all this extra packaging that goes straight to the trash. (I am not talking about orange H boxes, those I keep  ) We recycle everything we can, but lots of people don't, and I just feel like we consume so much in general. I made my office gets bins for recyclables, and that was a big deal. And we are one of the largest companies in the world in out business... 

Have a productive day, everyone!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, Whole Foods will probably have it and have never tried the berry flavor. So, I am no help to you there. It's probably the same but not as rich in antioxidants. Let me know if you decide to try it.
> 
> Also, are you going to the H sale? Now you have me curious about it, lol.


Vigee, my EA didn't make it to Whole Foods but I called them and they carry Amazing Grass. Yay! I spoke to the SA and she said the Berry with goji and acai is the old formula and it's being phased out and the one you have is the new formula with finer grains. So I'm hoping to pick it up tomorrow. Can't wait to try it.

On the H sale, funny enough my GFs have gone MIA. No reply to email or text so I wonder if they still want to go. If they're not going, I may still go but won't be super early. If I have to line up anyways, I'll probably go around 9 am and just wait for the first wave of shoppers to go through first. The sales starts at 8 am and I heard some folks start queuing at 6 am or earlier. I'd rather catch some z's first.


----------



## Fabfashion

AnnaE said:


> Hey there! Wow, that is quite a bold goal for NYC. I feel like DH and I singlehandedly contribute to a ton of waste in NYC. We get stuff from Amazon all the time (granted, cardboard boxes are recyclable, but still), and so much stuff these days comes in all this extra packaging that goes straight to the trash. (I am not talking about orange H boxes, those I keep  ) We recycle everything we can, but lots of people don't, and I just feel like we consume so much in general. I made my office gets bins for recyclables, and that was a big deal. And we are one of the largest companies in the world in out business...
> 
> Have a productive day, everyone!


 
I order from Sephora.com often and strangely enough they always send the same sized box regardless of how many things I order. Most times it's just a few little things--so much wastage.


----------



## AnnaE

Fabfashion said:


> I order from Sephora.com often and strangely enough they always send the same sized box regardless of how many things I order. Most times it's just a few little things--so much wastage.



I remember back in college I ordered some supplies from Staples, and they packed everything inside a large box. And then they packed _just the pen[/] inside another giant box. It could have fit inside the first box, too. So much waste._


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - I was without my charger today so my iphone died (and along with it, my ability to post at the cafe).  It's been an active day in the cafe - I'm not even sure where to begin!

Vigee - I haven't done another JM video.  Today I spun and I will do the same tomorrow morning.  I will do another JM video on Friday and then give you a review. Will try the 30 day shred.  I too am a huge fan of the economist.  We get it delivered weekly, along with the new yorker.  Part of the issue for us is between our local papers, our weekly magazines and the NYT, there is not enough time in the week to read everything.  MASEML I think it was you that found the economist a bit dry.  Try it again!  The articles are short but very dense so I find it gives you a lot of information in a short amount of time.

FabF - you let me know how the drink goes for you and if you like it, I will try it too!  Love going to WF but I don't go often even though it is close to me (parking is a pain there).  But maybe I will now have an excuse to go!  DH is still overseas but gets back tomorrow.  Don't know what time though! When we were first dating he would send me his travel itinerary.  Now I don't even keep track of when he leaves, what time he returns and where he stays!  

Xiang - I agree with your assessment re what to wear these days to a black tie event.  Cocktail length dress for me all the way!  Love your MB shoes.  If you can, send us a pic of your outfit the day after.

Kate - did you say you are not close to foodie restos?  I would have thought you would be in foodieland, being so close to Napa!


----------



## katekluet

XiangXiang, love those very graceful shoes!
Organized and ready for the meetup....I am not sure I am ready for Las Vegas.....I will be finding my way around a new place, have studied the map so I can orient myself to where all the good stores are. 
MrsJDS, Our local fresh foods, seafood  and agriculture are wonderful, such treasures, but we do not have many great quality restaurants like the Napa area, unfortunately....we are quite a way down the central coast, too far for day trips.


----------



## Suncatcher

Kate - are you flying or driving to LV?


----------



## katekluet

MrsJDS said:


> Kate - are you flying or driving to LV?


Would rather drive, but it is too long to do solo...so a short flight.....discovered while getting ready to pack that one of my favorite CSGMs (thanks, Mindi, for the tip about cool air conditioning indoors there)goes with both my day and evening outfits, so that makes it very easy....some of these designs are so clever, they take on entirely different looks when folded various ways. I travel very light but taking an extra bag to work on in Docride's workshop. It is veau sombrero matte calf so I want to learn to protect it, as it is a Roulis and I use it a lot.


----------



## MASEML

Oooh ladies, I'm here! A long long day for me - packed with back to back meetings. Left the office later than norm  - though, turned out it was a great time to leave...rain stopped! 




katekluet said:


> Would rather drive, but it is too long to do solo...so a short flight.....discovered while getting ready to pack that one of my favorite CSGMs (thanks, Mindi, for the tip about cool air conditioning indoors there)goes with both my day and evening outfits, so that makes it very easy....some of these designs are so clever, they take on entirely different looks when folded various ways. I travel very light but taking an extra bag to work on in Docride's workshop. It is veau sombrero matte calf so I want to learn to protect it, as it is a Roulis and I use it a lot.




Oh you have a Roulis! I saw one in my local store one month - I hadn't ever seen one in the flesh (only on h.com) so I was excited to see it. It's bigger than I thought it would be but really beautiful. Oh yes, those casinos are freezing - it's nice when it's scorching hot outside to take a quick break inside the casino. By the way, unsure if you smoke but the casinos can be smoky...they don't ban smokers from lighting up in casinos. 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good Morning ladies, happy Wednesday and as usual this week is flying by.
> 
> *MASEML*, an allergic reaction while traveling? OMG, thank goodness that you had a doctor friend who helped you out. Glad that you are okay and know the emergency number for London.  Toronto is only a month away, that is pretty wonderful. What is on your schedule for today?
> 
> 
> Hello to all, hope that everyone has a great day.



*Hello Vigee!*, so eternally grateful that my friend was so helpful and is a dr. I still had a week or so left on my trip so I really didn't know what to do - I just knew I wanted to fly home immediately. My reaction ended up lasting a whole week but the medication he prescribed (some super strong antihistamine and also something else) helped so much! You don't even want to know what happened to me in Paris (on my way to Brussels) and when I left Belgium for Germany - all unrelated to my reaction, it was my craziest trip ever. It deserves to be discussed over coffee or a drink! 

How was your day Vigee? Were you able to get outside when it was still sunny? 



Fabfashion said:


> Happy Wednesday and Happy Earth Day, ladies! Thought I'd beat Vigee to the cafe this morning but no such luck.  Heard on the radio this morning that NYC planned to reduce waste by 90% by 2030. That will be quite a feat, bravo! My suburban city is huge on recycling. We only have gargabe collection once every 2 weeks but recycle and compostable get collected weekly. I was worried when this was implemented 5-6 years ago but surprised to see how little non-recycleable garbage we have.
> 
> The weather was really weird on the way home yesterday. I live about 35 kms NE of downtown. When I left it was light drizzle, then it stopped half way, then when it was about 5 minutes from my house it was rain/hail/wet snow for about 1 km. Then by the time I got to the intersection by my house it was dry and sunny. When I looked north of me, the sky was blue and bright and behind me the sky was black. Really bizarre.
> 
> 
> Kate, MASEML and Vigee, I'm waiting to hear from my 2 GFs to confirm about tomorrow sale. If they're going, then I'm going. I'm so not a morning person so I can't believe I'll get up early for this. Lol. I do like Vigee's idea of just donating for the cause instead of lining up but I'll try it once for the experience.
> 
> MASEML, I'm not keen on the Neocutis either. It's been voted the best eye cream for 3 years but I'm a little squeamish about using something with stem cells.






Fabfashion said:


> I order from Sephora.com often and strangely enough they always send the same sized box regardless of how many things I order. Most times it's just a few little things--so much wastage.



*FabF*, I missed the stem cell! Is that an ingredient? Wow. I'm a little hesitant to try it too. 

*FabF and Anne*

Was thinking about the posts about big boxes filled with 1-2 items and how wasteful it is. Completely agree....my guess is that sephora placed buys with shipping box suppliers in certain size box sizes, and they buy in big bulk. I'm guessing they figure most customers order enough to largely fill the box? Trying to remember the box I just received last week - it said sephora and had the black curvy lines right? Maybe the smaller boxes can't fit "sephora" on the box, and we all know how important free advertising is! 



MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - I was without my charger today so my iphone died (and along with it, my ability to post at the cafe).  It's been an active day in the cafe - I'm not even sure where to begin!
> 
> Vigee - I haven't done another JM video.  Today I spun and I will do the same tomorrow morning.  I will do another JM video on Friday and then give you a review. Will try the 30 day shred.  I too am a huge fan of the economist.  We get it delivered weekly, along with the new yorker.  Part of the issue for us is between our local papers, our weekly magazines and the NYT, there is not enough time in the week to read everything.  MASEML I think it was you that found the economist a bit dry.  Try it again!  The articles are short but very dense so I find it gives you a lot of information in a short amount of time.
> 
> FabF - you let me know how the drink goes for you and if you like it, I will try it too!  Love going to WF but I don't go often even though it is close to me (parking is a pain there).  But maybe I will now have an excuse to go!  DH is still overseas but gets back tomorrow.  Don't know what time though! When we were first dating he would send me his travel itinerary.  Now I don't even keep track of when he leaves, what time he returns and where he stays!
> 
> Xiang - I agree with your assessment re what to wear these days to a black tie event.  Cocktail length dress for me all the way!  Love your MB shoes.  If you can, send us a pic of your outfit the day after.
> 
> Kate - did you say you are not close to foodie restos?  I would have thought you would be in foodieland, being so close to Napa!




*MrsJDS*, oh no for the charger. I leave an extra charger in the office so that I don't need to remember to bring one with me every day. 

Have to say, your DH reminds me of a friend. Her husband runs a global team at an investment bank and is also client facing so travels to his team and clients all the time. Anyway, his wife tells us that the same story as you...she has no idea when he's leaving for a trip, when he's back or anything. 

Hmm, it was me who can't get through a full article of the economist. My SO reads the Economist (and we used to receive the magazine though I don't know if we still do), but tomor I shall make it my mission to read one article online (for you and Vigee ) ...is there one on celebrities or fashion?  

*Xiangxiang*, love those MBs!! Wearing a cocktail dress sounds perfect for your occasion.


----------



## MASEML

^realized I addressed AnnaE as Anne. I can't edit for some reason - apologies Anna!!


----------



## katekluet

Maseml, I don't smoke but I don't gamble either, doesn't interest me,so hopefully the smoky air is confined to the casino areas.
I am a huge fan of the Roulis, mine is RougeH in matte veau sombrero with permabrass....the strap can be long or shorter (cross body to handheld)and it has handy compartments, even exterior rear pocket. Perfect for those running around days.
Our new wine storage unit was delivered today; I had gone online to show it to our house guests and it was on sale! So I called and they gave me a credit. More $$ for H shopping.
DH used to be gone all the time traveling and I did not keep track either...these days he stays local which is so nice, we are like Ozzie and Harriet ( if anyone else is old enough to remember them) here in the evenings.


----------



## AnnaE

katekluet said:


> DH used to be gone all the time traveling and I did not keep track either...these days he stays local which is so nice, we are like Ozzie and Harriet ( if anyone else is old enough to remember them) here in the evenings.



My husband travels all the time, and I generally know where he is going approximately, but I gave up on the exact details. He usually just texts me when he lands. He will be spending a lot of time in London for the next few weeks, so I actually just decided this morning to fly over this Friday with him, and spend 2 weekends and a week in between there. Luckily, my job doesn't mind if I work from out office there and also take off a few days. Looking forward to shopping at Herm....um, I mean sightseeing 



MASEML said:


> Oooh ladies, I'm here! A long long day for me - packed with back to back meetings. Left the office later than norm  - though, turned out it was a great time to leave...rain stopped!



I got rained on today, too! Stepped out of Grand Central, and it was just pouring. _Of course_, I did not have an umbrella on me! Had to take off my scarf and my silk gloves and my leather bracelet; thankfully, my Herbag doesn't mind a bit of rain!



MASEML said:


> *FabF and Anne*
> 
> Was thinking about the posts about big boxes filled with 1-2 items and how wasteful it is. Completely agree....my guess is that sephora placed buys with shipping box suppliers in certain size box sizes, and they buy in big bulk. I'm guessing they figure most customers order enough to largely fill the box? Trying to remember the box I just received last week - it said sephora and had the black curvy lines right? Maybe the smaller boxes can't fit "sephora" on the box, and we all know how important free advertising is!



What I think, *MASEML*, is that Sephora probably does not have a good algorithm for defining size of the items. If you order a lipstick or a lipliner, the system does not know they are very small and could fit inside a tiny box, versus a Clarisonic, which needs a larger box. To implement such a system would cost quite a bit and it would only amortize over multiple years vs. the savings they would get from saving on using smaller packaging. 

Amazon got much better about it in the recent years, now the books I get come in pouches that fit them neatly and boxes generally correspond to a size of the item inside it. They even 'learned' to merge the items from several orders placed on the same day, thus saving on shopping for themselves. But Amazon has much greater computational power and their warehousing system is state-of-the-art, and many companies do not have that luxury.

PS: no worries about the name, no big deal!


----------



## MASEML

*kate*, thanks for the description of the Roulis. Such a versatile bag! Also love exterior pockets, great for keeping a subway card or $5 (some small denomination of cash). 

That's great news re the credit! Woo hoo! 

*Anna*, oh yes agreed! Amazon is amazing at everything they do and like I think you are inferring, they have the funds to invest in top-notch technology - they definitely dominate ecommerce (everyone I know is a Prime member - we order practically everything from them). I think companies that operate storefronts in addition to having an ecomms website have greater overhead and like you say, don't have the same luxury as Amazon to focus on efficiency. 

*MrsJDS and Vigee*, found this week's Economist issue...1.  had no clue it was a weekly magazine. 
2. That's a lot of articles to read each week! 3. I read an article and forced myself to finish it. Curious to know which article caught my attn? The Europe v. Google case - I did hear about this last week but always interested in reading about regulatory agencies going after premier companies (who excel in their industry) to make examples of them to everyone else. I feel like it's the [select agency of choice] vs. Google sometimes. Thanks for encouraging me to be more literary!


----------



## Fabfashion

Quick stop to say hi. My GFs bailed on H sales tomorrow but I'll still go, just not crazy early. I probably leave home at 7:30, park at my office and take the subway down. May get there around 9-9:30 and hopefully the first wave of shoppers have gone through. Will let you know how it goes. Probably have time to browse the cafe while waiting in line. 

MASEML, I have an economics degree and I can't read the Economist. That and economics textbooks always put me to sleep, no kidding.  

Kate, love that your Roulis is so versatile. Can you fit a lot inside. I love my So Kelly but it's wide open on top so not great for travelling. 

AnnaE, you and my mom share the same name and she loves shopping...umm I meant sightseeing.  I'm so glad she doesn't know how to use computers or I bet she'll be shopping online as well. Lol. 

Vigee, I picked up the Amazing Grass just now. Will try it tomorrow. I don't have any Emergen C so will mix with apple juice and see how that tastes. Have asked DH to pick up some EC when he goes to Costco tomorrow. 

MrsJDS, I'll let you know how it tastes tomorrow. I have high hopes based on Vigee's reco. Funny what you and AnnaE said about your DHs. In the past it was me who travelled all the time. I used to tell DH where I was going but I think it went in one ear and out another. 

Good night, ladies.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Morning ladies! it's a bit overcast here today, not as sunny as the last few days but I am not complaining since at least it's not raining! 

Thank you all for your kind words regarding those shoes! 

*Fabfashion*, are you going to H sale or not? I am curious to hear about it. I have been to the Paris sale a few times. The queue was always long but I did enjoy finding hidden treasures. Don't know about the Canadian sale but in Paris, it's always good for RTW, men's items and CSGMs. I think the key to those sales is to keep an open mind. You may or may not find things you like. It's very hit and miss. 

*kate*, LV is very easy to navigate. Just stay on the strip and you are fine! I never went outside the strip apart from being in a taxi and there are plenty of things to do on the strip. If you get a chance, I strongly recommend Wolfgang Puck Pizzeria & Cucina at Crystals in the City Centre. The food was very good when we were there. I am so excited for you! I want full report on the meet! 

*MrsJDS*, yes, gone are the days that ladies would dress in ball gowns for black tie. I still remember wearing floor length black gown to a charity ball maybe 6 years ago and that was the last time!  

*MASEML*, good to hear that you enjoyed Economics! Feel free to tell us something you find interesting from the magazines so I can "read" here through you instead. Too lazy to pick up a copy for real. LOL! 

Hi *Vigee, MrsOwen, AnnaE, Madam Bijoux, Mindi B* and all!


----------



## AnnaE

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Morning ladies!
> Hi *Vigee, MrsOwen, AnnaE, Madam Bijoux, Mindi B* and all!



Morning, ladies!

So I am off to London tomorrow night, and the only packing I have done is make a mental list of the scarves I am bringing. Also it looks like it won't be too warm, which means more clothes to bring, and I like packing light. Oh well.

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Fabfashion

Good morning, ladies! Waiting in line at H sales. Got here at 10:20 and I'm almost at the entrance. Will update later.


----------



## MASEML

Good luck fabF! I read on the other thread that people were lined up since 4am. Crazy. 
Reminds me of the days when people lined up in front of Sporting Life on boxing day - do you remember those days? Was before online shopping existed....


----------



## MSO13

hello everyone!

i have not had too much time to keep up as I'm having a busy week.

Good luck at the sales Fab!

AnnaE, safe travels!

Hope everyone is having a wonderful week!


----------



## AnnaE

Fabfashion said:


> Good morning, ladies! Waiting in line at H sales. Got here at 10:20 and I'm almost at the entrance. Will update later.



Enjoy and do update us when you are done!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies, had errands and a hair appointment this morning and woke up with a sleep hangover if there is such a thing ~ just couldn't wake up and get started in high gear like I usually do.  

*xiangxiang*, did you ever buy the other H moussie in bright pink? Hope that you did!

*FabF*, know that you love a sale and this H one should be no exception to the rule. You probably found great RTW and CSGMs. Let us know that you didn't come back empty handed.

*kate*, tomorrow you are leaving for LV and the national meet-up, exciting stuff! Congrats on your new wine storage unit and the credit memo. Yes, more dollars for H, lol. I am sure that you will come home from LV carrying orange bags. Are you looking for anything in particular there? On the subject of H, love the Roulis bag, very elegant and understated. 

Also, have never seen Ozzie and Harriet but have heard of them. DH and I certainly settle in every evening, especially during the winter months. 

*MASEML*,  glad that you enjoyed the Google article in The Economist. Love reading their online site and can get lost for hours in it. Also, I shamelessly read the Daily Mail UK every day too. It's great for gossip and celeb news. Amazon prime, Whole Foods and H are practically the only places that I shop. Love Amazon Prime in particular, it's the best IMO. 

*AnnaE*, truly amazing that you like to travel light. Are you going to London with just a carry-on bag?  Do you repeat outfits during your stay or is your carry-on large enough to fit everything? The entire packing/flying scenario gives me anxiety, so I am interested in how you pack. Maybe I need a larger carry-on rolly suitcase and have my eye on a Rimowa one that matches my huge suitcase. Have fun in London shopping, I mean sightseeing. Should be so much fun. 

*MrsJDS*, yes, I totally relate to not knowing when DH is coming or going so I issued an edict to our travel agent ~ whenever an airline ticket or hotel reservation is issued for anyone in our family they must email the itinerary to me.  This way I can keep track of schedules and have contact information in case of an emergency. Sounds silly but I feel better this way.  

How is your new position at the office and are you much busier? It sounds like you are enjoying it, which is wonderful news. 

*MrsO*, what can I say? You are an inspiration! Sounds like you are juggling a lot of responsibilities at work and your schedule is over-flowing. That's great and I'm so happy that your business is growing. How is studio cat these days? My Coco is snuggled up in my lap as I write this and she is so happy that I dare not move and disturb her. Love our fur babies. 

Hello to *EB, MadamB, dharma, MMC, biscuit* and everyone.


----------



## MASEML

Ladies, popping into say my dearest mother went to the H sale and didn't tell me. I'm shocked she knew about it actually.  Getting the 411 on the details! And she bought everything for me


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello, ladies! Back at the office from the sale. The place was very well organized. I lined up for about 1 hr and 40 minutes. They give you a clear plastic bag and a list of the limits. I saw my SA and SM and said a quick hi. SM said they were steady stream of people since they opened at 8 pm. Some people apparently started lining up since 4:30 am and she said they were quite a lot of people when they opened. 

I chatted with 2 nice ladies on the way in so time passed very quickly. The limits were 3 x 70 or 90 silks, 4 x assorted silks which include mens, moussies, cashmere scarves (limit was 1 at the start and they upped it apparently), 1 x 140, I think 2 or 3 Petit H, 4 x enamels/leather bracelets. They have lots of scarves from FW 2013/14 FW and SS 2014, barely any CSGMs (like 4 designs--all very unattractive IMO), decent selection of ties and mens scarves, lots of enamels. Prices were very reasonable about 40-50% off. 

Vigee, you know me so well. I do love a good sale! Even though I didn't need anything, I got 3 90s (one for my mom, I had to let go of the Astrologie for the one for my mom because I can only buy 3), 2 moussies, a pair of red twillies for my RC K but then I only remembered after I already left that I needed only 1 not 2 lol--they can also work on my BI B I think, 1 tie for DH and 1 scarf ring. Didn't get any enamel even though they were very reasonable ($295 for small, $395 M and $495 L). Most of the small sized leather bracelets were gone. I tried on a white leather PHW Granville but just don't think I'll wear it. Love the one in chamonix GHW but there was only 1 left in large. Oh well. The leather bracelets were not that discounted--they were all $350 but the retail price of a Hapi 3 MM is $390, so no huge savings really. I'll try to take some pics tonight. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> Ladies, popping into say my dearest mother went to the H sale and didn't tell me. I'm shocked she knew about it actually.  Getting the 411 on the details! And she bought everything for me


That's super sweet of your mom! Can't wait to hear what she got for you.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Ladies, popping into say my dearest mother went to the H sale and didn't tell me. I'm shocked she knew about it actually.  Getting the 411 on the details! And she bought everything for me



*MASEML*, OMG, you lucky gal!!! Spill after you open your prezzies!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Hello, ladies! Back at the office from the sale. The place was very well organized. I lined up for about 1 hr and 40 minutes. They give you a clear plastic bag and a list of the limits. I saw my SA and SM and said a quick hi. SM said they were steady stream of people since they opened at 8 pm. Some people apparently started lining up since 4:30 am and she said they were quite a lot of people when they opened.
> 
> I chatted with 2 nice ladies on the way in so time passed very quickly. The limits were 3 x 70 or 90 silks, 4 x assorted silks which include mens, moussies, cashmere scarves (limit was 1 at the start and they upped it apparently), 1 x 140, I think 2 or 3 Petit H, 4 x enamels/leather bracelets. They have lots of scarves from FW 2013/14 FW and SS 2014, barely any CSGMs (like 4 designs--all very unattractive IMO), decent selection of ties and mens scarves, lots of enamels. Prices were very reasonable about 40-50% off.
> 
> Vigee, you know me so well. I do love a good sale! Even though I didn't need anything, I got 3 90s (one for my mom, I had to let go of the Astrologie for the one for my mom because I can only buy 3), 2 moussies, a pair of red twillies for my RC K but then I only remembered after I already left that I needed only 1 not 2 lol--they can also work on my BI B I think, 1 tie for DH and 1 scarf ring. Didn't get any enamel even though they were very reasonable ($295 for small, $395 M and $495 L). Most of the small sized leather bracelets were gone. I tried on a white leather PHW Granville but just don't think I'll wear it. Love the one in chamonix GHW but there was only 1 left in large. Oh well. The leather bracelets were not that discounted--they were all $350 but the retail price of a Hapi 3 MM is $390, so no huge savings really. I'll try to take some pics tonight.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!



*FabF*, sounds like you made out like a bandito at your H sale and kudos to you for standing in the queue for an hour and forty minutes. Wowza, definitely am looking forward to seeing all of your new loot. Too bad about that Astrologie for your mom, that is a wonderful design, love it but don't own it. The prices sound great and it seems like you are glad that you went today. Yay!!!


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> Hello, ladies! Back at the office from the sale. The place was very well organized. I lined up for about 1 hr and 40 minutes. They give you a clear plastic bag and a list of the limits. I saw my SA and SM and said a quick hi. SM said they were steady stream of people since they opened at 8 pm. Some people apparently started lining up since 4:30 am and she said they were quite a lot of people when they opened.
> 
> I chatted with 2 nice ladies on the way in so time passed very quickly. The limits were 3 x 70 or 90 silks, 4 x assorted silks which include mens, moussies, cashmere scarves (limit was 1 at the start and they upped it apparently), 1 x 140, I think 2 or 3 Petit H, 4 x enamels/leather bracelets. They have lots of scarves from FW 2013/14 FW and SS 2014, barely any CSGMs (like 4 designs--all very unattractive IMO), decent selection of ties and mens scarves, lots of enamels. Prices were very reasonable about 40-50% off.
> 
> Vigee, you know me so well. I do love a good sale! Even though I didn't need anything, I got 3 90s (one for my mom, I had to let go of the Astrologie for the one for my mom because I can only buy 3), 2 moussies, a pair of red twillies for my RC K but then I only remembered after I already left that I needed only 1 not 2 lol--they can also work on my BI B I think, 1 tie for DH and 1 scarf ring. Didn't get any enamel even though they were very reasonable ($295 for small, $395 M and $495 L). Most of the small sized leather bracelets were gone. I tried on a white leather PHW Granville but just don't think I'll wear it. Love the one in chamonix GHW but there was only 1 left in large. Oh well. The leather bracelets were not that discounted--they were all $350 but the retail price of a Hapi 3 MM is $390, so no huge savings really. I'll try to take some pics tonight.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!



Big haul FabF!! Can't wait for some pics later! 

My mom bought a 140 Echec Au Roi silk in neutral colours (beige, dark orange, Brown), a red clic clac bracelet and a lavender mousseline scarf. She said she wait over 2 hours to get in..I can't imagine my poor mom waiting that long (maybe she was the oldest person there). She's so sweet!! 


Back to work, will post pics soon!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, sounds like you made out like a bandito at your H sale and kudos to you for standing in the queue for an hour and forty minutes. Wowza, definitely am looking forward to seeing all of your new loot. Too bad about that Astrologie for your mom, that is a wonderful design, love it but don't own it. The prices sound great and it seems like you are glad that you went today. Yay!!!


I'm very glad I went, Vigee. It was busy but not pulling hair/elbowing crazy. I was chanting the Vigee mantra in my head that the scarves need to complement my existing bag colors or back to the pile it goes. 

I'm drinking the Amazing Grass mix now. I don't have any juice at the office so tried 1 scoop with just a large cup of water. It tastes fruity already with herbal scent. Finds it quite pleasant. Put it in my dark blue color mug so it looks just like iced tea. Thanks for the recommendation!  

MrsJDS, give the Amazing Grass a try. No grittiness or bitterness at all--almost like a berry iced tea. It's currently on sale at Whole Foods for $8 off until this weekend. I think I'm going to pick up another bottle or 2.

The lady who was waiting in line at the H sale with me mentioned protein shake so I asked DH who was at Costco to pick one up for me. She got hers from there in chocolate flavor. Has anyone tried a protein shake? Any reco? I'm thinking of drinking it at lunch sometimes when I don't have time for lunch instead of defaulting to my instant noodles which has 500 calories of just carb.


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> Big haul FabF!! Can't wait for some pics later!
> 
> My mom bought a 140 Echec Au Roi silk in neutral colours (beige, dark orange, Brown), a red clic clac bracelet and a lavender mousseline scarf. She said she wait over 2 hours to get in..I can't imagine my poor mom waiting that long (maybe she was the oldest person there). She's so sweet!!
> 
> 
> Back to work, will post pics soon!


MASEML, I saw the lavender moussie--very pretty. You'll love it. Didn't see any more clic clad when I was there. She must have gotten there earlier than me. I also saw an orange moussie but I ended up with a reddish/pinkish one and a blue/green one. Was trying to find things to complement my blue izmir and raisin bags. I gave up this purply-multicolor astrologie so I could buy my mom a pink Maharajas scarf. I hope she likes it. 

BTW, there was no mirror. I had to ask the sale staff when I'm deciding between 2 scarves. Oivay! I hope they look okay when I get home to try them on tonight. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> MASEML, I saw the lavender moussie--very pretty. You'll love it. Didn't see any more clic clad when I was there. She must have gotten there earlier than me. I also saw an orange moussie but I ended up with a reddish/pinkish one and a blue/green one. Was trying to find things to complement my blue izmir and raisin bags. I gave up this purply-multicolor astrologie so I could buy my mom a pink Maharajas scarf. I hope she likes it.
> 
> BTW, there was no mirror. I had to ask the sale staff when I'm deciding between 2 scarves. Oivay! I hope they look okay when I get home to try them on tonight. Fingers crossed.



Oh yes, my mom just said the clic clic bracelet was a lucky find. A fellow shopper gave it to my mom Bc the other shopper wanted the bigger clic clacs.  

I'm positive the scarves will look gorgeous on. You've got good taste darling!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> MASEML, I saw the lavender moussie--very pretty. You'll love it. Didn't see any more clic clad when I was there. She must have gotten there earlier than me. I also saw an orange moussie but I ended up with a reddish/pinkish one and a blue/green one. Was trying to find things to complement my blue izmir and raisin bags. I gave up this purply-multicolor astrologie so I could buy my mom a pink Maharajas scarf. I hope she likes it.
> 
> BTW, there was no mirror. I had to ask the sale staff when I'm deciding between 2 scarves. Oivay! I hope they look okay when I get home to try them on tonight. Fingers crossed.




FabF, no mirror? I would be LOST!!!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - I didn't go to the sale. Was told about some aspects of the sale (no mirror, limits on CSGM, no significant price discount) so I skipped it. Having said that sounds like FabF did well!


----------



## MASEML

Here's the lavender moussie if any one is interested. Pls excuse the photo, my mom sent these over and is not technology proficient. 

I feel better that my mom said there were lots of people her age - she says even older than she (so she felt young!)


----------



## MASEML

Second 140 and the clic clac. 

Gosh, my mom is too funny. I read on the toronto Sample sale thread of a coat check, DM ignored it and wore her coat and kept her little purse. lol. She said she wasn't going to lose her spot in line!


----------



## Suncatcher

Alert!  I just went after work after SA texted me to come. No line. Higher buy limits. Bought a bunch of stuff. Will show pic later!


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> Alert!  I just went after work after SA texted me to come. No line. Higher buy limits. Bought a bunch of stuff. Will show pic later!





Fabfashion said:


> MASEML, I saw the lavender moussie--very pretty. You'll love it. Didn't see any more clic clad when I was there. She must have gotten there earlier than me. I also saw an orange moussie but I ended up with a reddish/pinkish one and a blue/green one. Was trying to find things to complement my blue izmir and raisin bags. I gave up this purply-multicolor astrologie so I could buy my mom a pink Maharajas scarf. I hope she likes it.
> 
> BTW, there was no mirror. I had to ask the sale staff when I'm deciding between 2 scarves. Oivay! I hope they look okay when I get home to try them on tonight. Fingers crossed.




Please post pics ladies of your finds!


----------



## MASEML

Finally home and can read through a busy day in the cafe. How is everyone today? Was chilly here - I was (as usual) completely underdressed. 




xiangxiang0731 said:


> Morning ladies! it's a bit overcast here today, not as sunny as the last few days but I am not complaining since at least it's not raining!
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words regarding those shoes!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, are you going to H sale or not? I am curious to hear about it. I have been to the Paris sale a few times. The queue was always long but I did enjoy finding hidden treasures. Don't know about the Canadian sale but in Paris, it's always good for RTW, men's items and CSGMs. I think the key to those sales is to keep an open mind. You may or may not find things you like. It's very hit and miss.
> 
> *kate*, LV is very easy to navigate. Just stay on the strip and you are fine! I never went outside the strip apart from being in a taxi and there are plenty of things to do on the strip. If you get a chance, I strongly recommend Wolfgang Puck Pizzeria & Cucina at Crystals in the City Centre. The food was very good when we were there. I am so excited for you! I want full report on the meet!
> 
> *MrsJDS*, yes, gone are the days that ladies would dress in ball gowns for black tie. I still remember wearing floor length black gown to a charity ball maybe 6 years ago and that was the last time!
> 
> *MASEML*, good to hear that you enjoyed Economics! Feel free to tell us something you find interesting from the magazines so I can "read" here through you instead. Too lazy to pick up a copy for real. LOL!
> 
> Hi *Vigee, MrsOwen, AnnaE, Madam Bijoux, Mindi B* and all!



*Xiangxiang*, are you excited for your black tie event tomorrow night? I will happily read a couple more Economist articles and share with you...conveniently I forgot to read one today.  



AnnaE said:


> Morning, ladies!
> 
> So I am off to London tomorrow night, and the only packing I have done is make a mental list of the scarves I am bringing. Also it looks like it won't be too warm, which means more clothes to bring, and I like packing light. Oh well.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day!



Enjoy London *Anna*! So lucky! hope you'll be able to check in with us once in a while....would love to hear what fun things you are doing over there. 




VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies, had errands and a hair appointment this morning and woke up with a sleep hangover if there is such a thing ~ just couldn't wake up and get started in high gear like I usually do.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, did you ever buy the other H moussie in bright pink? Hope that you did!
> 
> *FabF*, know that you love a sale and this H one should be no exception to the rule. You probably found great RTW and CSGMs. Let us know that you didn't come back empty handed.
> 
> *kate*, tomorrow you are leaving for LV and the national meet-up, exciting stuff! Congrats on your new wine storage unit and the credit memo. Yes, more dollars for H, lol. I am sure that you will come home from LV carrying orange bags. Are you looking for anything in particular there? On the subject of H, love the Roulis bag, very elegant and understated.
> 
> Also, have never seen Ozzie and Harriet but have heard of them. DH and I certainly settle in every evening, especially during the winter months.
> 
> *MASEML*,  glad that you enjoyed the Google article in The Economist. Love reading their online site and can get lost for hours in it. Also, I shamelessly read the Daily Mail UK every day too. It's great for gossip and celeb news. Amazon prime, Whole Foods and H are practically the only places that I shop. Love Amazon Prime in particular, it's the best IMO.
> 
> *AnnaE*, truly amazing that you like to travel light. Are you going to London with just a carry-on bag?  Do you repeat outfits during your stay or is your carry-on large enough to fit everything? The entire packing/flying scenario gives me anxiety, so I am interested in how you pack. Maybe I need a larger carry-on rolly suitcase and have my eye on a Rimowa one that matches my huge suitcase. Have fun in London shopping, I mean sightseeing. Should be so much fun.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, yes, I totally relate to not knowing when DH is coming or going so I issued an edict to our travel agent ~ whenever an airline ticket or hotel reservation is issued for anyone in our family they must email the itinerary to me.  This way I can keep track of schedules and have contact information in case of an emergency. Sounds silly but I feel better this way.
> 
> How is your new position at the office and are you much busier? It sounds like you are enjoying it, which is wonderful news.
> 
> *MrsO*, what can I say? You are an inspiration! Sounds like you are juggling a lot of responsibilities at work and your schedule is over-flowing. That's great and I'm so happy that your business is growing. How is studio cat these days? My Coco is snuggled up in my lap as I write this and she is so happy that I dare not move and disturb her. Love our fur babies.
> 
> Hello to *EB, MadamB, dharma, MMC, biscuit* and everyone.



*Vigee*, you deserve to sleep in! You are such a busybody, I don't know how you do everything! How was your hair appt? Are you planning to surprise us and say you cut your hair short?  

I love the Daily Mail too...those articles on the right of the website never seem to end. Is Daily Mail the equivalent of our National Enquirer? Though, I feel like it's slightly classier? 

Hello to EB, MadamB, MmC, biscuit, and Kate! Hope you ladies drop in to say hi!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Second 140 and the clic clac.
> 
> Gosh, my mom is too funny. I read on the toronto Sample sale thread of a coat check, DM ignored it and wore her coat and kept her little purse. lol. She said she wasn't going to lose her spot in line!





MrsJDS said:


> Alert!  I just went after work after SA texted me to come. No line. Higher buy limits. Bought a bunch of stuff. Will show pic later!



*MASEML*, LOVE your new EdR, gorgeous!!! 

*MrsJDS*, No line at all? Wait, I need to be at this H sale!!! Can't wait to see your pics. Spill, girlfriend! 

*FabF*, very relieved that you didn't mind the taste of the amazing greens orac. As far as a protein shake, I would love for someone to recommend a good brand. Used to drink them all the time as a meal replacement and can't find one now that I like.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - I had a crazy day at work so only had time to skim the threads. I do want to post what I got: two 90 cms (both are gifts for two of my nannies), two mousselines (yay!), one clic clac, two enamels, one twilly (for one of my B handles), one man's CSGM (my favourite) and one scarf ring. Everything I bought I love and will wear. It was lovely seeing all of the SAs and chatting with them  - I feel like it was like coming home to a homecoming of sorts and my own SA walked me through the sale and helped me pick out the items (since there were no mirrors). I still spent $4400 so it wasn't like it was a "bargain" LOL!


----------



## MSO13

Hi ladies!

I'm home and ready for some TV time with the cats. I am succumbing to the bag charm trend but not with a stampede of rodeos or paddock flots but in the form of Valextra Cat charms. They are en route from Barney's, not sure I'll keep them but I definitely want to see them. They're perfect for a crazy cat lady such as myself. 

Fab, MrsJDS and Maseml-thanks for the scoop on the Toronto sale. It does make me wish I could hit the sale myself, especially after I got an invoice today from a supplier in CAD and saw that I got a 20% discount in the exchange, that was happy news! 

MrsJDS, I look forward to seeing what you scored.Oops, you were posting while i was typing this marathon.  great score!

Maseml, that was super sweet of you mom. I love Echec, think it's a lovely design. 

Fab, good job on purchases that coordinate with your bags. That's funny that you bought the pair of twillys for your K, I hope you can use them on your other bags!

Vigee, how was your hair appointment? I recently cut about 10" off mine and I'm getting used to it. I do love the speedy dry time but styling it with some wave and texture is new for me. I wore it super straight for years but I'm trying something new. 

Hi Kate, Xiangxiang, EB, Biscuit, Kate, Madam B and AnnaE


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML, your mom has excellent taste. Like mommy, like daughter.  Congrats on all your goodies!

MrsJDS, great loot you got! Wish I had gone back. I'd wanted to try wearing a clic clac. We have a similar taste--I got the same reddish moussie and scarf ring and I was looking at that blue silk but decided on another one. Will post pic later tonight after I finish watching Black List. 

AnnaE, how's your packing coming along? I probably won't be packing for my DC trip until next Monday. With this unpredictable spring weather, I can't tell if it's going to be freezing or warm next Wednesday. 

Kate, can't wait to hear all about the meet. Please sneak into the cafe and give us tidbits if you can. 

MrsO, I'm beginning to check out the silver cuffs like Arcane, Chaine Dancer (2 styles). I was thinking that it may look nice if I'm wearing white with my new blue moussie and a silver cuff--not the silver CDC GM though. Something with a more intricate design. Will wait to try out in person. 

Will pop by later.


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - I had a crazy day at work so only had time to skim the threads. I do want to post what I got: two 90 cms (both are gifts for two of my nannies), two mousselines (yay!), one clic clac, two enamels, one twilly (for one of my B handles), one man's CSGM (my favourite) and one scarf ring. Everything I bought I love and will wear. It was lovely seeing all of the SAs and chatting with them  - I feel like it was like coming home to a homecoming of sorts and my own SA walked me through the sale and helped me pick out the items (since there were no mirrors). I still spent $4400 so it wasn't like it was a "bargain" LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972702
> View attachment 2972704



Wow! Nice haul MrsJDS! Though you spent some, you saved a lot!


----------



## AnnaE

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - I had a crazy day at work so only had time to skim the threads. I do want to post what I got: two 90 cms (both are gifts for two of my nannies), two mousselines (yay!), one clic clac, two enamels, one twilly (for one of my B handles), one man's CSGM (my favourite) and one scarf ring. Everything I bought I love and will wear. It was lovely seeing all of the SAs and chatting with them  - I feel like it was like coming home to a homecoming of sorts and my own SA walked me through the sale and helped me pick out the items (since there were no mirrors). I still spent $4400 so it wasn't like it was a "bargain" LOL!



Oh you are so lucky! Everything looks great. I am really starting to get more interested in the enamel bracelets, although I am still not sure I would wear them. I cannot wait until the sale here in NYC. 



Fabfashion said:


> Hello, ladies! Back at the office from the sale.





Fabfashion said:


> AnnaE, how's your packing coming along? I probably won't be packing for my DC trip until next Monday. With this unpredictable spring weather, I can't tell if it's going to be freezing or warm next Wednesday.



Would love to see what you got! So excited for all of you ladies getting good deals at the sale.

So I did pack my Hermes scarves, Hermes bags; shoes and jewelry today (so all the important stuff).

I need to check in with a meteorologist at my company tomorrow and fine-tune some clothing choices, as I don't trust weather.dom entirely and British weather can be hard to predict.

My cat is currently helping to pack also by sleeping on top of my travel bag... hm, maybe I need some of those cat charms that *MrsOwen* has been buying!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - I had a crazy day at work so only had time to skim the threads. I do want to post what I got: two 90 cms (both are gifts for two of my nannies), two mousselines (yay!), one clic clac, two enamels, one twilly (for one of my B handles), one man's CSGM (my favourite) and one scarf ring. Everything I bought I love and will wear. It was lovely seeing all of the SAs and chatting with them  - I feel like it was like coming home to a homecoming of sorts and my own SA walked me through the sale and helped me pick out the items (since there were no mirrors). I still spent $4400 so it wasn't like it was a "bargain" LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972702
> View attachment 2972704



*MrsJDS*, love everything and especially the XL enamel, which will look great with your Brandebourgs CSGM. Looks like you stick gold at the H sale, Congrats!!!


----------



## MASEML

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm home and ready for some TV time with the cats. I am succumbing to the bag charm trend but not with a stampede of rodeos or paddock flots but in the form of Valextra Cat charms. They are en route from Barney's, not sure I'll keep them but I definitely want to see them. They're perfect for a crazy cat lady such as myself.
> 
> Fab, MrsJDS and Maseml-thanks for the scoop on the Toronto sale. It does make me wish I could hit the sale myself, especially after I got an invoice today from a supplier in CAD and saw that I got a 20% discount in the exchange, that was happy news!
> 
> MrsJDS, I look forward to seeing what you scored.Oops, you were posting while i was typing this marathon.  great score!
> 
> Maseml, that was super sweet of you mom. I love Echec, think it's a lovely design.
> 
> Fab, good job on purchases that coordinate with your bags. That's funny that you bought the pair of twillys for your K, I hope you can use them on your other bags!
> 
> Vigee, how was your hair appointment? I recently cut about 10" off mine and I'm getting used to it. I do love the speedy dry time but styling it with some wave and texture is new for me. I wore it super straight for years but I'm trying something new.
> 
> Hi Kate, Xiangxiang, EB, Biscuit, Kate, Madam B and AnnaE



MrsO, wow, you chopped that much off? That's a lot! You must feel so much weight is gone. 

Yay for your supplier! That's so great to save 20%. Good for your upcoming trips or a stop at H.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

AnnaE said:


> Oh you are so lucky! Everything looks great. I am really starting to get more interested in the enamel bracelets, although I am still not sure I would wear them. I cannot wait until the sale here in NYC.
> 
> 
> Would love to see what you got! So excited for all of you ladies getting good deals at the sale.
> 
> So I did pack my Hermes scarves, Hermes bags; shoes and jewelry today (so all the important stuff).
> 
> I need to check in with a meteorologist at my company tomorrow and fine-tune some clothing choices, as I don't trust weather.dom entirely and British weather can be hard to predict.
> 
> My cat is currently helping to pack also by sleeping on top of my travel bag... hm, maybe I need some of those cat charms that *MrsOwen* has been buying!



*AnnaE*, my Coco loves to sleep inside my suitcase ~ so cute. 

*MrsO*, going to look for those cat charms now. Have my heart sent on one more rodeo in Rose sakura.


----------



## AnnaE

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *AnnaE*, my Coco loves to sleep inside my suitcase ~ so cute.
> 
> Sounds so cute! Mittens loves to sleep on my suitcase and in it, especially if it is filled with soft cashmere or silk. He really is quite a connoisseur!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm home and ready for some TV time with the cats. I am succumbing to the bag charm trend but not with a stampede of rodeos or paddock flots but in the form of Valextra Cat charms. They are en route from Barney's, not sure I'll keep them but I definitely want to see them. They're perfect for a crazy cat lady such as myself.
> 
> Fab, MrsJDS and Maseml-thanks for the scoop on the Toronto sale. It does make me wish I could hit the sale myself, especially after I got an invoice today from a supplier in CAD and saw that I got a 20% discount in the exchange, that was happy news!
> 
> MrsJDS, I look forward to seeing what you scored.Oops, you were posting while i was typing this marathon.  great score!
> 
> Maseml, that was super sweet of you mom. I love Echec, think it's a lovely design.
> 
> Fab, good job on purchases that coordinate with your bags. That's funny that you bought the pair of twillys for your K, I hope you can use them on your other bags!
> 
> Vigee, how was your hair appointment? I recently cut about 10" off mine and I'm getting used to it. I do love the speedy dry time but styling it with some wave and texture is new for me. I wore it super straight for years but I'm trying something new.
> 
> Hi Kate, Xiangxiang, EB, Biscuit, Kate, Madam B and AnnaE



*MrsO*, no hair cut for me today, my trusty hair colorisy simply had to fix my color, which she did brilliantly and gratis, too. Quite enjoyable!


----------



## katekluet

I have had such fun reading about the sale! Great finds all of you. thanks for the photos. Maseml, your Mom is a doll to do that.
That pink moussie is A wonderful color,
I use good old SlimFast powder to mix with nonfat milk for a lunch. Works for me.
I am packed and ready to head out VERY early tomorrow. I will know no one else there, this is going to be an adventure in a strange land. I will definitely keep you all informed with frequent posts. 
MrsO, please share your cat bag charms....I have two cats and am a major cat lady too. One of ours is blind but he does just great, knows where everything is, hops up on the furniture,etc....well, once in a while he walks into a sleeping dog but he is the most loving cat we have ever had,l.his name is Geronimo cuz he just goes for it!


----------



## Fabfashion

Here's what I scored at the sale today. The Chasse en Inde looks better on me than my DM and she prefers my Plume et Casques so that became her present (remember the light pink one that washed me out--it looks amazing on her). And the best surprising find of all was the Aloha dip dye that I had been wanting. So happy to have found it there in the cw I wanted too. 

Vigee, DH finally picked up and install the glass shelves which I will fill up this weekend.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> I have had such fun reading about the sale! Great finds all of you. thanks for the photos. Maseml, your Mom is a doll to do that.
> That pink moussie is A wonderful color,
> I use good old SlimFast powder to mix with nonfat milk for a lunch. Works for me.
> I am packed and ready to head out VERY early tomorrow. I will know no one else there, this is going to be an adventure in a strange land. I will definitely keep you all informed with frequent posts.
> MrsO, please share your cat bag charms....I have two cats and am a major cat lady too. One of ours is blind but he does just great, knows where everything is, hops up on the furniture,etc....well, once in a while he walks into a sleeping dog but he is the most loving cat we have ever had,l.his name is Geronimo cuz he just goes for it!



*kate*, good luck on your LV adventure, I am sure that it will be fun!


----------



## MASEML

katekluet said:


> I have had such fun reading about the sale! Great finds all of you. thanks for the photos. Maseml, your Mom is a doll to do that.
> That pink moussie is A wonderful color,
> I use good old SlimFast powder to mix with nonfat milk for a lunch. Works for me.
> I am packed and ready to head out VERY early tomorrow. I will know no one else there, this is going to be an adventure in a strange land. I will definitely keep you all informed with frequent posts.
> MrsO, please share your cat bag charms....I have two cats and am a major cat lady too. One of ours is blind but he does just great, knows where everything is, hops up on the furniture,etc....well, once in a while he walks into a sleeping dog but he is the most loving cat we have ever had,l.his name is Geronimo cuz he just goes for it!



Kate, Oh my goodness, the LV meet up! Have a great time with the ladies (and men if any). How super exciting! Being alone is sometimes better since you are forced to make friends. You'll enter LV knowing no one but will leave LV having a ton of new (and potentially lifelong) friends! 

My DM is a doll! Am thinking of a nice M day present....Anyway, she  read the newspaper over the weekend and saw an ad for the sale. So she called H to inquire (she wasn't sure  if the ad was for real), and the store confirmed the sale (query: how was she able to speak to someone when she calls and I get the vm system every time?). She was waiting to surprise me next month when I'm back for a visit but she was too excited and couldn't keep it a secret. I share this exact trait - can't keep a gift a secret! 




Fabfashion said:


> Here's what I scored at the sale today. The Chasse en Inde looks better on me than my DM and she prefers my Plume et Casques so that became her present (remember the light pink one that washed me out--it looks amazing on her). And the best surprising find of all was the Aloha dip dye that I had been wanting. So happy to have found it there in the cw I wanted too.
> 
> Vigee, DH finally picked up and install the glass shelves which I will fill up this weekend.




FabF, I was wondering if that is your new shelf. I likey! DH did a great job. Omg, you've got to read that article on couples and building ikea furniture. It is in the news today some guy did a study on marriages, somehow building Ikea furniture is a test of the relationship or something (caveat: I haven't read the article but heard it this am on the news). 

I love your haul too! How great that the your DM likes the pink one - works out great! 
Was worth waking up and heading to the sale in the end, you'd say?  Great way to display your purchases, like a professional merchandiser!

ETA: here's the article, found it! It's so silly. 

http://www.today.com/home/your-relationships-greatest-nightmare-ikea-t16961


----------



## katekluet

FabF, great choices, I love the color of the aloha DD ....your bedroom looks like an H store annex


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> Kate, Oh my goodness, the LV meet up! Have a great time with the ladies (and men if any). How super exciting! Being alone is sometimes better since you are forced to make friends. You'll enter LV knowing no one but will leave LV having a ton of new (and potentially lifelong) friends!
> 
> My DM is a doll! Am thinking of a nice M day present....Anyway, she  read the newspaper over the weekend and saw an ad for the sale. So she called H to inquire (she wasn't sure  if the ad was for real), and the store confirmed the sale (query: how was she able to speak to someone when she calls and I get the vm system every time?). She was waiting to surprise me next month when I'm back for a visit but she was too excited and couldn't keep it a secret. I share this exact trait - can't keep a gift a secret!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FabF, I was wondering if that is your new shelf. I likey! DH did a great job. Omg, you've got to read that article on couples and building ikea furniture. It is in the news today some guy did a study on marriages, somehow building Ikea furniture is a test of the relationship or something (caveat: I haven't read the article but heard it this am on the news).
> 
> I love your haul too! How great that the your DM likes the pink one - works out great!
> Was worth waking up and heading to the sale in the end, you'd say?  Great way to display your purchases, like a professional merchandiser!
> 
> ETA: here's the article, found it! It's so silly.
> 
> http://www.today.com/home/your-relationships-greatest-nightmare-ikea-t16961


Thanks on the haul and the shelf, MASEML! According to the article, I guess it works out okay for DH and me. When we first moved in together, we did go to Ikea for an extra armoire for his clothes, can you believe it--closets or the lack thereof seems to be a running theme? I guess we passed that test since we're still here 24 years later.


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> FabF, great choices, I love the color of the aloha DD ....your bedroom looks like an H store annex


Thanks, Kate! Can't believe my luck when I saw the Aloha. It was the only one when I was there too. 

Not sure about an H store annex--more like an H shrine. Lol.

You'll have a great time at the meet! I'm a little shy meeting new people too but because you all have a common love for H--the conversation will be easy breezy.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Here's what I scored at the sale today. The Chasse en Inde looks better on me than my DM and she prefers my Plume et Casques so that became her present (remember the light pink one that washed me out--it looks amazing on her). And the best surprising find of all was the Aloha dip dye that I had been wanting. So happy to have found it there in the cw I wanted too.
> 
> Vigee, DH finally picked up and install the glass shelves which I will fill up this weekend.



Morning all, hopefully most of you are still sleeping.

*FabF*, simply gorgeous merchandising display, looks like it could be an H window! The glass shelves are beautiful and your scarves are a perfect match with your H bags. LOVE. 

*kate*, know that you are leaving early today for LV, happy travels and you will have a great time with all of the wonderful tPF ladies and gents. 

*xiangxiang*, I think that your black-tie event is tonight if my memory serves me right. Have fun and do let us know which celebs are on the scene.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Morning all, hopefully most of you are still sleeping.
> 
> *FabF*, simply gorgeous merchandising display, looks like it could be an H window! The glass shelves are beautiful and your scarves are a perfect match with your H bags. LOVE.
> 
> *kate*, know that you are leaving early today for LV, happy travels and you will have a great time with all of the wonderful tPF ladies and gents.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, I think that your black-tie event is tonight if my memory serves me right. Have fun and do let us know which celebs are on the scene.



Hi *Vigee*, you are amazingly early! You even beat me to the cafe!  yes it is tonight and I am very much looking forward to it! I did my mani last night so all good to go!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi *Vigee*, you are amazingly early! You even beat me to the cafe!  yes it is tonight and I am very much looking forward to it! I did my mani last night so all good to go!



*xiangxiang*, not much sleep for me last night! which color on your mani? Did you go dark or light?


----------



## chicinthecity777

*MASEML*, your mum is so sweet! Love what she picked out for you! What are you thinking about her M day present? 

*Fabfashion*, your sale hauls are adorable! Love that "Aloha" and your display shelving units are brilliant! Job well done! 

*MrsJDS*, well done to your sale finds! I love your bracelets especially the red clic clac! The pink mousseline is gorgeous! I remember you wanted to look at mousselines so this works out perfectly. 

*kate*, enjoy your LV trip and let us know the details!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, not much sleep for me last night! which color on your mani? Did you go dark or light?



*Vigee*, it's a mid-tone pink with fine gliters. But I broke two of my nails last weekend when working in the house so I am not having the perfect nails right now.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, it's a mid-tone pink with fine gliters. But I broke two of my nails last weekend when working in the house so I am not having the perfect nails right now.



*xiangxiang*, hate breaking a nail or two! Totally love the pale pink with fine glitter, sounds beautiful and perfect for the event. Personally, have been going very pale on my nails recently and usually I go with a bright red but am changing it up.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, hate breaking a nail or two! Totally love the pale pink with fine glitter, sounds beautiful and perfect for the event. Personally, have been going very pale on my nails recently and usually I go with a bright red but am changing it up.



I was very pissed off when I broke the 1st one but then the 2nd one too! NOT happy!  But I managed to savage them a bit so it's not looking too bad. 

I prefer paler colours on my hands too now because it shows chips less!  just easier to maintain I think. Do you go beige or pink?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I was very pissed off when I broke the 1st one but then the 2nd one too! NOT happy!  But I managed to savage them a bit so it's not looking too bad.
> 
> I prefer paler colours on my hands too now because it shows chips less!  just easier to maintain I think. Do you go beige or pink?



*xiangxiang*, can't wear beige because of my skin tone, although I love the look of it. So, I stick with the lightest opaque pink. Love the gel mani/pedi because it lasts forever on my nails. I swear, once I went with gel I never went back to regular polish, which I seem to mess up in a matter of minutes.


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MASEML*, your mum is so sweet! Love what she picked out for you! What are you thinking about her M day present?
> 
> *Fabfashion*, your sale hauls are adorable! Love that "Aloha" and your display shelving units are brilliant! Job well done!
> 
> *MrsJDS*, well done to your sale finds! I love your bracelets especially the red clic clac! The pink mousseline is gorgeous! I remember you wanted to look at mousselines so this works out perfectly.
> 
> *kate*, enjoy your LV trip and let us know the details!




Xiangxiang, enjoy your event tonight! Looking forward to deets!

Not sure what to get, my family is the most difficult to buy for. Probably send flowers on the actual day and something bigger when I'm there. Or, I know they are headed to Europe,  so I could find something related to that? Any suggestions?  

I just remembered that Mother's Day in the UK is earlier in the year for you - wonder why...

ETA: wonder why it's on different days? (Realized I was being NA centric)


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> Xiangxiang, enjoy your event tonight! Looking forward to deets!
> 
> Not sure what to get, my family is the most difficult to buy for. Probably send flowers on the actual day and something bigger when I'm there. Or, I know they are headed to Europe,  so I could find something related to that? Any suggestions?
> 
> I just remembered that Mother's Day in the UK is earlier in the year for you - wonder why...
> 
> ETA: wonder why it's on different days? (Realized I was being NA centric)



It's on a different day here but I don't think there is any particular reason. Maybe Hallmark just like to have them on different days in different countries. 

If they are heading to Europe, maybe an light handbag sized umbrella or a rain coat might be good!  Sorry I am just being bad. I am sure flowers will be lovely!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, can't wear beige because of my skin tone, although I love the look of it. So, I stick with the lightest opaque pink. Love the gel mani/pedi because it lasts forever on my nails. I swear, once I went with gel I never went back to regular polish, which I seem to mess up in a matter of minutes.



I can't do beige either, totally wash me out. I stick with pink / mauve tones too! Light opaque pink sounds a lovely choice!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Friday, ladies! 

xiangxiang and Vigee, thanks on the shelves! It's well worth the wait. The whole right side is for H items. The glass shelves can fit 6-7 bags so I have no excuse not carrying my H bags now. I'll keep them in dust bag though. I've already filled the drawers with CDCs, charms and silver necklaces--there's still some space left for more stuff. Hehe. I also set aside the bottom shelf for boots. Now if only I can take a plunge on the H riding boots but I'm so rough with my boots and our winter is so harsh and salted I just can't justify the cost. 

xiangxiang, can't wait to hear all about your black tie award ceremony event. Your nails sound perfect, you have the most beautiful model hands anyways. I bought like 6 bottles of Crabtree & Evelyn hand cream but keep forgetting to bring one to the office. I use them at night but doesn't help if I don't have one at the office and I wash my hands frequently. I'm hoping my hands may start to look a little bit closer to yours than the usual lizardy paws. I like pale mani too as it doesn't show chips. OPI and Essie have lovely pale colors. I keep bright colors for my pedi. I broke 3 nails right at the pink in the last few days so I may opt for clear polish when I go to DC unless they miraculously grow a bit. I was hoping to get shellac this Sunday but will have to see. I love shellac but when I have them removed my nails would be so weak and peely for at least 2 months so I tend not to do it unless I travel. 

Vigee, I use to wear bright red nails every day in my 20s. Those were the days before shellac/gel so when one chipped, I'd do the whole thing over. Had so much time in those days.  DH picked up a huge bottle of Kaizen whey isolate protein mix chocolate flavor from Costco for me yesterday. I'm going to mix it with skim milk and have it for lunch. It's got pretty good reviews including good tasting but some people didn't like the taste--I suppose everyone's taste is different. I'll let you know how it goes. As of this morning I lost 4 lbs from new year's weight. 6 more to go hopefully by my bday in August. 

MASEML, how about something your DM can take on her trip with her like a pretty make up bag like silk fourbi or other brands, a new travel tote bag--I especially love the coated Longchamps and have 2, a camera, a Kindle reader for all her books and magazines, ipad to stay connected and take pics too, a gift certificate for high tea at the Ritz or other cool places in Europe? 

Kate, have safe travels today. Can't wait to hear all about it. I think you mentioned about doing some shopping today. Where are you planning to go? 

Hi everyone else! Off to have some Friendly Friday. Our office has a 31 years tradition that on Friday someone (alphabetically assigned) brings breakfast for everybody. You get folks that are like mini Martha Stewart and bake everything or bring cheese/baked goods/fruit tray from Costco like me. 

Have an awesome day!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*FabF*, yes, definitely let me know about the Kaizen protein shake. This will be much appreciated and congrats on your weight loss. You are doing great!

Love how you coordinated your new H items with your bags. They look perfect. 

*MASEML*, I am bad about buying little gifts and very good at anything over $500. So, I probably cannot help you out. I like *FabF's* idea of Longchamps bags ~ have two of them and I use them all the time. 

*AnnaE*, you are probably en route to London. Hope that you have a great flight and looking forward to packing tips from you. Have a wonderful weekend with your DH in one of the best cities in the world.

*kate*, you are traveling today to the tPF national meet-up in LV. Cafe ladies are on the move! This will be a memorable trip and lots of fun. Enjoy! Can't wait to see what comes home with you. 

*MrsJDS*, love how you weren't going to the H sale and then went and found some major loot. Sounds like yours truly ~ I am not a great planner and some of my best experiences are impromptu events. How was JM's 30-day shred DVD this morning? 

*MrsO*, it's sunny outside but a little chilly. What are you up to on this gorgeous Spring day?

Hi to anyone that I have missed and hope that all of you are having a good day!


----------



## MASEML

You ladies have great suggestions! I'll have to inquire whether she has the regular size longchamp bag, believe she has one in black. I got her the iPad Air 2 last Xmas and a chanel long wallet for Christmas. 

What about for the home? I'm actually thinking of a new tv? That way she and my DF can both enjoy. Their TV could use an update, me thinks....leaning towards that. Would that be a nice present? 

Hello all! Happy Friday!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> You ladies have great suggestions! I'll have to inquire whether she has the regular size longchamp bag, believe she has one in black. I got her the iPad Air 2 last Xmas and a chanel long wallet for Christmas.
> 
> What about for the home?* I'm actually thinking of a new tv?* That way she and my DF can both enjoy. Their TV could use an update, me thinks....leaning towards that. Would that be a nice present?
> 
> Hello all! Happy Friday!



*MASEML*, now you are talking my language, lol. A new TV is a great gift ~ buying my DH a new one for Father's Day. Have already told him and he is happy with it as one of his gifts. Go for it!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, yes, definitely let me know about the Kaizen protein shake. This will be much appreciated and congrats on your weight loss. You are doing great!
> 
> Love how you *coordinated your new H items with your bags*. They look perfect.
> 
> *MASEML*, I am bad about buying little gifts and very good at anything over $500. So, I probably cannot help you out. I like *FabF's* idea of Longchamps bags ~ have two of them and I use them all the time.
> 
> *AnnaE*, you are probably en route to London. Hope that you have a great flight and looking forward to packing tips from you. Have a wonderful weekend with your DH in one of the best cities in the world.
> 
> *kate*, you are traveling today to the tPF national meet-up in LV. Cafe ladies are on the move! This will be a memorable trip and lots of fun. Enjoy! Can't wait to see what comes home with you.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, love how you weren't going to the H sale and then went and found some major loot. Sounds like yours truly ~ I am not a great planner and some of my best experiences are impromptu events. How was JM's 30-day shred DVD this morning?
> 
> *MrsO*, it's sunny outside but a little chilly. What are you up to on this gorgeous Spring day?
> 
> Hi to anyone that I have missed and hope that all of you are having a good day!


 
My dear Vigee, I'm learning from the master. :worthy: Never thought to match my scarf to my bag until I saw your lovely action pics. I especially need a blue scarf to coordinate with BI. If I didn't find anything yesterday, I'd have become your twin on the blue fleurs et papillons which I still think is a perfect match with BI. BTW, just saw your Ano action pic--perfection! 

I didn't have a chance to try the Kaizen mix yet. My half-brother invited me to an impromtu lunch with him and my nephew. They were near my office. I was very good though and had this mixed greens with 4 thin slices of tenderloin, oyster mushrooms and goat cheese. Yummy! I'll let you know how the mix is this weekend.


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> You ladies have great suggestions! I'll have to inquire whether she has the regular size longchamp bag, believe she has one in black. I got her the iPad Air 2 last Xmas and a chanel long wallet for Christmas.
> 
> What about for the home? I'm actually thinking of a new tv? That way she and my DF can both enjoy. Their TV could use an update, me thinks....leaning towards that. Would that be a nice present?
> 
> Hello all! Happy Friday!


MASEML, a TV is a wonderful idea and I'm sure your DM will love it and your DF too. Although for some weird reason I see electronics as a guy gift. I apologize for my gender-biased stereotypical thinking. :shame: It was just that I was thinking of getting my DH a big screen TV last year for when he finishes the basement of which he hasn't started. Lol.

Was just browsing the Longchamp website. What do you know they do personalization too, cool!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> My dear Vigee, I'm learning from the master. :worthy: Never thought to match my scarf to my bag until I saw your lovely action pics. I especially need a blue scarf to coordinate with BI. If I didn't find anything yesterday, I'd have become your twin on the blue fleurs et papillons which I still think is a perfect match with BI. BTW, just saw your Ano action pic--perfection!
> 
> I didn't have a chance to try the Kaizen mix yet. My half-brother invited me to an impromtu lunch with him and my nephew. They were near my office. I was very good though and had this mixed greens with 4 thin slices of tenderloin, oyster mushrooms and goat cheese. Yummy! I'll let you know how the mix is this weekend.



*FabF*, Thanks! 

That FeP is a perfect match for BI and also the limited edition Beverly Hills 90cm silk, which you might be able to find on eBay. Going to look now and see if I can find one for you!

Also, your lunch sounded heavenly and having my greens drink right now. Yes, please let me know about the protein shake this weekend, thanks. 

Side-note: Found the LE BH 90cm from a reputable seller and it is a great Spring/Summer scarf with BI:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERMES-Silk-A-Beverly-Hills-Scarf-Stole-Shawl-Wrap-90-Palm-Trees-Blue-NEW-LE-/161626158654?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a1ab763e

Here is the exact same scarf from the same seller at 20% off if you go directly to their site. It's a steal, I bought it at full retail last year:
http://www.fashionphile.com/hermes-silk-a-beverly-hills-scarf-90-bleu-78005


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, yes, definitely let me know about the Kaizen protein shake. This will be much appreciated and congrats on your weight loss. You are doing great!
> 
> Love how you coordinated your new H items with your bags. They look perfect.
> 
> *MASEML*, I am bad about buying little gifts and very good at anything over $500. So, I probably cannot help you out. I like *FabF's* idea of Longchamps bags ~ have two of them and I use them all the time.
> 
> *AnnaE*, you are probably en route to London. Hope that you have a great flight and looking forward to packing tips from you. Have a wonderful weekend with your DH in one of the best cities in the world.
> 
> *kate*, you are traveling today to the tPF national meet-up in LV. Cafe ladies are on the move! This will be a memorable trip and lots of fun. Enjoy! Can't wait to see what comes home with you.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, love how you weren't going to the H sale and then went and found some major loot. Sounds like yours truly ~ I am not a great planner and some of my best experiences are impromptu events. How was JM's 30-day shred DVD this morning?
> 
> *MrsO*, it's sunny outside but a little chilly. What are you up to on this gorgeous Spring day?
> 
> Hi to anyone that I have missed and hope that all of you are having a good day!




I know ladies that I need to get back into the cafe and properly post but I wanted to get back to you about JM's videos. 

I did level 3 of the 30 day shred. It is 20 mins long so I combined it with level 1 of the abs workout (different video) which is 30 mins long. I think the best is the hard body because it is 45 mins long and it really works all parts of your body. My second favourite is the abs because it is more than just abs. There are cardio components to the workout that help your abs so I found the workout more varied than I would have thought. If you need a quick workout then go for the 30 day shred. I can't see myself doing it too often as there are only 3 workouts on it (levels 1/2/3) so I might find it too repetitive given the fact that I would stick to level 3 and it is just 20 mins long.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

*Vigee,* I spent today in the studio putting finishing touches on this weekend's project. We normally work like crazy earlier in the week so that everyone can go home early Friday and relax as Saturdays can be looooong days. We were successful and had a really pleasant day with everyone leaving several hours early. I'm wrapping up some email and paperwork and then headed home myself to spend some quality time with my DVR  

We are fostering a kitten at the studio to hang out with Shop Kitty but she's not a fan of him. He was a street cat so basically we're getting him used to people and he's really responding well. If Shop Kitty doesn't warm up to him, I'll have to find him a home but I think she'll come around. He's super adorable, a fluffy black and white. He's scared of us but is so interested in Shop Kitty, he just wants to be her friend!

*Fab,* I saw that you'll be in JFK during the NY meetup. I'm so bummed we won't get to connect. I am planning to go, it's my first one. Congrats on your coordinated scarves, I love the display shelves. I'm going to get some kind of cabinet for our new master since I think my bags would take up too much closet space anyway. Hopefully there will be a K joining the party before we move up to the new room 

Kate, have the best time in LV! 

*MrsJDS,* you're amazing keeping up with your workouts! My workouts have fallen off since I've been focusing on getting more sleep. Fortunately, I've been sticking with my food routine and still losing weight. I'm glad you like the Jillian videos, I can't stand her but I know they're great workouts. I've had friends get in fantastic shape with the 30 day Shred. I have to watch all of those videos with the sound off, I hate the chatter whether it's peppy or "tough love". 

*Maseml,* I think the TV is a great gift! There are some great new ones, DH is a pain about choosing electronics. He normally takes so long to decide that the technology changes and we have to start the research all over again! 

*Xiangxiang & Vigee*, I envy your manicures! I love nail polish and used to do my nails all the time but now with my work they don't last a day, not even shellac or gel. I do get pedicures for summer and need to get one soon but my nail place changed ownership and need to find a new one. I like more beige tones myself, pinks can look a little too sweet on me which is not my style. *Xiang,* hope you have a wonderful time at the event this evening!

*Dharma,* how are you? You must be having a busy week and I hope you have a nice weekend to look forward to!

Hi to everyone!


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> MASEML, a TV is a wonderful idea and I'm sure your DM will love it and your DF too. Although for some weird reason I see electronics as a guy gift. I apologize for my gender-biased stereotypical thinking. :shame: It was just that I was thinking of getting my DH a big screen TV last year for when he finishes the basement of which he hasn't started. Lol.
> 
> Was just browsing the Longchamp website. What do you know they do personalization too, cool!




*FabF*, Did you pull the trigger and order a personalized one? 

Yes, I agree that TV is generally speaking a mens gift (my DF will love it!) but my DM has her current TV on all the time set to CNBC, so she will definitely use it! 

Your lunch sounds delicious. I'm getting very hungry right now....



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, now you are talking my language, lol. A new TV is a great gift ~ buying my DH a new one for Father's Day. Have already told him and he is happy with it as one of his gifts. Go for it!!!



*Vigee,* Oh, what a great gift for your DH for Father's Day! We are on the same page! Have you started looking into what type? I've only ever owned Sony so I know that's a great brand...I'll spend some time this w/e reading up! 




MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> *Vigee,* I spent today in the studio putting finishing touches on this weekend's project. We normally work like crazy earlier in the week so that everyone can go home early Friday and relax as Saturdays can be looooong days. We were successful and had a really pleasant day with everyone leaving several hours early. I'm wrapping up some email and paperwork and then headed home myself to spend some quality time with my DVR
> 
> We are fostering a kitten at the studio to hang out with Shop Kitty but she's not a fan of him. He was a street cat so basically we're getting him used to people and he's really responding well. If Shop Kitty doesn't warm up to him, I'll have to find him a home but I think she'll come around. He's super adorable, a fluffy black and white. He's scared of us but is so interested in Shop Kitty, he just wants to be her friend!
> 
> *Maseml,* I think the TV is a great gift! There are some great new ones, DH is a pain about choosing electronics. He normally takes so long to decide that the technology changes and we have to start the research all over again!
> 
> Hi to everyone!



*MrsO*, your foster kitty sounds adorable. Hopefully shop kitty will warm up to him soon - it's nice to have friends that also purr! 

What do you plan to catch up on DVR? 




*MrsJDS*, good workout you did! I'm continually inspired by you.


I'm heading out soon to meet a girlfriend to look at wedding dresses! Not sure what we'll find; she called Saks Bridal too late to book an appt (and they also close at 5:30) so we'll just have a wander around the store. She's also moving to Germany next month (hopefully) so I just want to get QT before she moves.


----------



## katekluet

Hi everyone, in Las Vegas.....just a quick check in before meeting several of the others for dinner. Lovely store and staff at Bellagio, we will have a great event there tomorrow, I know. I did find a pretty moussie and two enamel bracelets....covered the crystals shopping center also, so I have already been to two H stores on my first day!
Las Vegas is quite a different place, an amazing number of people here. I did find some great things at the Stella McCartney store. Another TPFer and I met up to see the Fabrege exhibit here which was full of so many amazingly beautiful things. 
I will keep you posted on our adventures!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hi ladies, hope you all have a great start to your weekend! 

*Vigee, Fabfashion, MrsOwen, MrsJDS, kate*, here is the outfit I wore last night. Dress - no brand, clutch - Ferregamo, pendant - Chanel, Manolo shoes and Hermes clic clac bracelet in purple and GHW on right wrist, rolex and hermes gold ring on left hand. 

It was a great event! We were in the VIP section and someone from Westlife were supposed to be at our table but he never showed up, despite the organiser said his agent confirmed that he would! I still saw a few celebrities but I doubt you ladies would know who they are. There were TV presenters, band members from Girls Aloud(a British girl band) and another girl band (whose name I don't recall), people from reality TV shows Made in Chelsea and The Only Way is Essex (like the US show Jersey Shore). because I don't ever watch reality TV so I didn't recognise any of those until someone pointed them out to me.

*Fabfashion*, keep applying the hand cream every time after you washing hands and you should see some improvement soon. Think about it as an effort to help to keep your scarves and shawls snag free! 

*Kate*, sounds like you are having a fantastic time in LV, what mousseline did you get?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Hi everyone, in Las Vegas.....just a quick check in before meeting several of the others for dinner. Lovely store and staff at Bellagio, we will have a great event there tomorrow, I know. I did find a pretty moussie and two enamel bracelets....covered the crystals shopping center also, so I have already been to two H stores on my first day!
> Las Vegas is quite a different place, an amazing number of people here. I did find some great things at the Stella McCartney store. Another TPFer and I met up to see the Fabrege exhibit here which was full of so many amazingly beautiful things.
> I will keep you posted on our adventures!





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi ladies, hope you all have a great start to your weekend!
> 
> *Vigee, Fabfashion, MrsOwen, MrsJDS, kate*, here is the outfit I wore last night. Dress - no brand, clutch - Ferregamo, pendant - Chanel, Manolo shoes and Hermes clic clac bracelet in purple and GHW on right wrist, rolex and hermes gold ring on left hand.
> 
> It was a great event! We were in the VIP section and someone from Westlife were supposed to be at our table but he never showed up, despite the organiser said his agent confirmed that he would! I still saw a few celebrities but I doubt you ladies would know who they are. There were TV presenters, band members from Girls Aloud(a British girl band) and another girl band (whose name I don't recall), people from reality TV shows Made in Chelsea and The Only Way is Essex (like the US show Jersey Shore). because I don't ever watch reality TV so I didn't recognise any of those until someone pointed them out to me.
> 
> *Fabfashion*, keep applying the hand cream every time after you washing hands and you should see some improvement soon. Think about it as an effort to help to keep your scarves and shawls snag free!
> 
> *Kate*, sounds like you are having a fantastic time in LV, what mousseline did you get?



Happy Saturday ladies! 

Been up for hours but *xiangxiang* beat me to the cafe today, lol. Just getting started with my online reading. 

*xiangxiang*, your outfit looks wonderful! Could you possibly post a close-up pic of your Chanel necklace? Have been very interested in Chanel jewelry recently and trying to decide if I should start with a Chanel ring, necklace or cuff. Not that I need any bracelets, truth be told. So maybe a ring or necklace? Would love to see a pic of your Chanel necklace from last night.  

Your event sounded great ~ I read about TOWIE celebs all the time in the Daily Mail UK but have never had the opportunity to watch it in the USA. Never watched Jersey Shore, either so it might not even make it to my play list. 

*MASEML*, going to repeat myself here and say that I think a TV is a great gift for your DM especially since she is watching CNBC all of the time. Haven't started checking out TVs yet for DH since Father's Day isn't until early June. We have TVs in almost every room in our house and the one in my DH's study needs to be replaced ~ it's ancient! The new TV needs to fit into an existing armoire so there is a size constraint and I will simply buy the best that is available in those dimensions. I should probably start checking TVs next week as I am sure that this is a popular gift for Mother's Day and Father's Day.

How did your wedding dress hunt go last evening? Did your friend find anything that she liked? It's a shame that she wasn't able to secure a bridal appointment at Saks, I am sure that they have an exquisite collection of gowns. 

*kate*, am impressed at the H damage that you have done within a few hours of being in LV ~ way to go! Which moussie and colors of the clic clacs? How was dinner with our fellow tPFers? The Faberge exhibit is right up my alley, love looking at that collection. The detail on each item is simply amazing and the bling is mind boggling.

What else is on your schedule for today? 

*MrsJDS*, thanks for the feedback on the JM DVDs. Based on your reviews, I will go with the hard body that is 45 mins long, although the 30 day shred is tempting. Might just get both! *MrsO*, I rarely listen to the instructors on DVDs and prefer listening to my own music on my apple nano when working out. I, too, find the instructor's voice irritating and not motivating but maybe that will change with time. Who knows?

*MrsO*, your description of Foster Kitty was so CUTE!!! Hope that Studio Cat learns to love him too. It's probably just a matter of time for Studio Cat to thaw out and enjoy the additional companionship. Would love to see a pic of Foster Kitty and my fingers are crossed that you don't have to give him up! 

My name is down to attend the tPF meeting in NYC, too but this really depends on the weather. Absolutely refuse to travel to NYC in the rain because transportation can be a nightmare since I refuse to take the subway/train in the city. So, I will be checking the weather report for this week and am hoping that it will be sunny day. It will be fun to see you there! Have been to a previous meet-up in the city and everyone is super nice. *FabF*, wish that you could have joined us, too. 

Hi to all and hope that everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## MASEML

Happy Saturday ladies! Sunny and gorgeous but he way it looks outside. It's the TriBeCa Film Festival (closing weekend) and we have tickets to a documentary. Will let you know how it is! For a celeb studded festival, haven't seen many - seen a ton of black SUVs though waiting around certain hotels and festival venues. 

*Xiangxiang*, love last night's outfit! Was it a charity event or an awards show? Seems very cool to have seen these celebrities. I've watched one episode of Made in Chelsea, Jordy Shore and possibly the Essex one. I wonder if they are exactly how they come off on their shows? 

*Vigee*, TV it is! Last night at Saks was good...she's got an appt at Kleinfelds today so nothing purchased last night, but she did try on a beautiful white dress. She's technically already married - this dress is just the celebration event in Germany, if you will - so she wanted a dress she could wear again. The dress we've narrowed it down to is a stunning sleek white silk/crepe long straight dress with a plunging neckline and backless. It's a dress made for the oscars/red carpet - I wish it wasn't backless. Her sister bought a beautiful McQueen cape while the bride was trying on dresses, lol. 

Have you looked at Chanel CoCo Crush line? It's a new fine jewelry line they just introduced...the most gorgeous gold cuff (14k gold?) was $22,000 or something like that and was sold out on NAP the day it launched. The line includes bracelets and rings. Unsure about neckwear though. 

Hello to all! Hope your Saturday is up to a good start! Will catch up in a bit...


----------



## dharma

Morning everyone and happy weekend! My week quickly went from 0 to 60 and now I'm wiped out.  I had a chance this morning to read through all the lovely and lively discussion, and I'll do my best to catch up. I'm currently sitting at the salon while DD gets her amazing locks cut off. It's killing me but she's old enough to make these decisions, I just hope she loves it!

Xiang Xiang , I love your outfit!! I hope you had fun. The fabric on your dress is exquisite, I wish I could see it in person. I have a black tie wedding at the end of May in a pretty spectacular venue and I'm not sure what to wear. I don't want to buy anything new and this is a completely different crowd from my usual so I think I can recycle quite a few things in my closet. I actually love to wear long but my taste in long is pretty tailored and simple so I never really feel overdressed. I'm wondering if my new Dries dress coud work? I'll post a pic when I can and collect your valued opinions

MrsJDS, fabulous sale goods! We have similar taste in scarves, I adore every one you selected! Thank you for the JM review! I'll look into the 45 minute one. I have something called beginner shred which was a free download from Starbucks a few months go. I imagine it's part one of the 30 day shred program. It says to do it for the first 10 days then you must purchase the rest of the program. She's a bit much but I would love her figure! One of her helpers has the most enviable body, but I have no hopes in ever achieving that level of fitness  I also have a buns and thighs dvd with three levels of difficulty. It's challenging for sure.  You had asked how she differs from Physique and I would say that JM has a  more bootcamp style, and Physique is more dancer/Pilates based with endless variations of the plié and lots of isometric work. I prefer it mainly because my bodytype is muscular and physique tones me without adding bulk. In particular, Physique is more aerobic than other barre classes I've tried which is a bonus.


----------



## dharma

Vigee, I hope the weather holds out for you and you can attend the meetup. I wish I could go, but work beckons. I love your action shot with the ano cuff, spectacularly elegant as usual So funny how you don't like to disturb your kitty when she's on your lap. I do that with my dogs, one of them lays on my feet when I do my makeup every morning at the vanity table. She looks so happy and I know she'll move if I make the slightest effort to get up. So I take my time and feel guilty when it's time to go! 

MrsO, please post a pic of foster kitty! How long will you have her? I would not be a good pet foster parent, I think I would keep all of them! 

Kate, I hope you are having a blast in LV!! I know you can't post too much info while you are there for your safety, but once you are home again, please share every detail! I have family in Central Valley CA, perhaps we can have a mini meetup one day?


----------



## dharma

MASEML said:


> Happy Saturday ladies! Sunny and gorgeous but he way it looks outside. It's the TriBeCa Film Festival (closing weekend) and we have tickets to a documentary. Will let you know how it is! For a celeb studded festival, haven't seen many - seen a ton of black SUVs though waiting around certain hotels and festival venues.
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, love last night's outfit! Was it a charity event or an awards show? Seems very cool to have seen these celebrities. I've watched one episode of Made in Chelsea, Jordy Shore and possibly the Essex one. I wonder if they are exactly how they come off on their shows?
> 
> *Vigee*, TV it is! Last night at Saks was good...she's got an appt at Kleinfelds today so nothing purchased last night, but she did try on a beautiful white dress. She's technically already married - this dress is just the celebration event in Germany, if you will - so she wanted a dress she could wear again. The dress we've narrowed it down to is a stunning sleek white silk/crepe long straight dress with a plunging neckline and backless. It's a dress made for the oscars/red carpet - I wish it wasn't backless. Her sister bought a beautiful McQueen cape while the bride was trying on dresses, lol.
> 
> Have you looked at Chanel CoCo Crush line? It's a new fine jewelry line they just introduced...the most gorgeous gold cuff (14k gold?) was $22,000 or something like that and was sold out on NAP the day it launched. The line includes bracelets and rings. Unsure about neckwear though.
> 
> Hello to all! Hope your Saturday is up to a good start! Will catch up in a bit...



Hi MASEML! Your friend's dress possibility sounds gorgeous! Does she not like backless? Backless is tricky if you need a bra, those sticky bras are not so effective, but they work well enough for a few hours. 
The Chanel cuff is gorgeous! A great timeless piece, but pretty pricey! 
Have fun at the film festival!


----------



## dharma

FabF, you made out quite well at sale also! Great choices!! It's fun to meet people in line at the sale, at least you know you have one thing in common  I hope there is one in New York this year, I missed the last one because of work. Darn jobs, always getting in the way of fun  Have you made any decisions on the shoes for DC?


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Saturday, ladies! Yippee the weekend is finally here! It's chilly but sunny and it's supposed to get warmer over the next few days. I checked the forecast for DC and so glad to find out that it's going to be even warmer than here. 

Vigee, thank you so much for the links to the scarf.  Do you have an action pic by chance? Blue is one of those colors that if it's not the right shade it'd turn me completely jaundice. 

I overindulged last night. We took my DM out for dinner at this restaurant. DH and DM had steak but I stuck with fish but still gained back a pound this AM.  Now we're on our way to lunch at an Italian resto with another couple with their twin girls and a little boy. Then we're going for a lobster dinner at a Chinese resto tonight as my DM leaves for Bangkok late tonight. Then we have a kiddie bday party to go tomorrow. I'm going to have that protein shake for dinner tonight and tomorrow night or my dress for DC won't fit! Wish I could have met up with you and MrsO at the meet. Bummer. Are you all meeting up for lunch then head to the store? 

MrsO, I hope your new K arrive before you move into your room too. That would be a wonderful sight to wake up to in the am. Your foster kitty sounds so adorable. Pic please. I hope your shop kitty warms up to him. Or can you bring him home once he gets better used to people?

MASEML, I didn't get the personalized Longchamp bag but plan to order one later this summer for my Mediterranean cruise. I wanted to get their toiletry bag that someone mentioned in the bag insert thread. I'm hoping it'll fit inside my So Kelly 26 that I have a hard time finding an insert for. I missed the sale at Nordtrom. 

Xiangxiang, your dress and accessories are stunning. Sounds like a fun event. How's your country house coming along? 

Dharma, I thought you were supposed to have a relaxing week. Hope your DD loves her new do. I chopped off my long hair short when I turned 14. I did go browsing for shoes yesterday but most lower heels were boring black pumps so I left empty-handed. 

MrsJDS, did you go for a run today? It's the perfect weather for it. 

Kate, you shopped fast girl! I'm with the others, which ones did you get. And can't wait to hear about today. Would have loved to attend Docride's workshop. May be they'll hold the national meet again next year. 

Hi biscuit, madam, Mindi, etoile, EB and everyone! Have a great day!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*dharma*, so glad that you are back at the cafe, it's good to see you here again. How did your DD's haircut turn out? Both of my DDs have super long hair and it would be traumatic FOR ME to watch it get cut off. So, kudos to you for going with her and holding her hand during this event. Let us know how it went. 

Totally understand that you cannot attend the NYC meet-up during the week especially due to work. Sounds like you are super busy and these meet-ups can run 2-4 hours easily ~  it is certainly no fun to be under a time constraint. We shall see if I actually go, it is the travel time getting to and from the city that is the deal breaker for me. Have to be in just the right mood to make the trip and the weather must be almost perfect. It will be great to see everyone so I am hoping that the forecast is no rain at least. 

*FabF*, OMG you have quite a busy weekend ahead of you with lots of socializing and restaurants. Don't think that my diet would hold up too well but your protein shake plan is a good one! Let us know how it goes and if you like the shake. Think that I will look for it on Amazon today just in case you give me the green light to order it  

Have only a pic of the Limited Edition Beverly Hills 90cm silk with my BI B35 and Sophia Webster flats. Hope that this helps a little as far as the coloring, it is a great shade of blue/teal and perfect for Spring/Summer:


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - I'm out and about today with DD and DH. We are now at the bike store and I drew the line about going in. They don't have chairs for people like me to sit while DHs shop. So I'm in the car and popping into the cafe.

Kate - I'm so excited to hear a trip report!  I'm crazy in love with mousselines now and want to know which ones you purchased in LV. I'm going back to my store and will go through the whole mousseline inventory there. There are so many ways to wear them. 

Vigee - I can't believe you remember my BB shawl!  I'm wearing it today with my new enamel. Love all of my H sale purchases but this BB enamel is one of my favourites. Love your bH silk. It has my favourite colours in it and it pairs perfectly with your BI birkin. 

FabF - I went for an early morning run. It was fabulous!  The weather was perfect and the air was crisp. Even though I'm down to one run a week with all the spinning and now the JM videos I find that my cardio is totally fine so I'm happy about it. 

Xiang - your outfit is perfection. Yes I would like to see a close up of the Chanel necklace!  Your party sounded like a lot of fun. 

Dharma - thanks for your input on the physique videos!  I will try one just for variation!  Yes once I can get the flow of her videos down pat I will mute JM's voice. Sometimes she is definitely annoying. Especially when she gets in your face (or in the camera). 

maseml - what a fun shopping trip!  The McQueen cape sounds especially beautiful. I agree with TV. Just go to best buy Canada's website and order one. TVs are so cheap these days ...

I will pop back in later. Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Saturday from the National Zoo in Washington DC. This is Bao-Bao,  she was born in August.  Will post more pics later&#55357;&#56666;


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *dharma*, so glad that you are back at the cafe, it's good to see you here again. How did your DD's haircut turn out? Both of my DDs have super long hair and it would be traumatic FOR ME to watch it get cut off. So, kudos to you for going with her and holding her hand during this event. Let us know how it went.
> 
> Totally understand that you cannot attend the NYC meet-up during the week especially due to work. Sounds like you are super busy and these meet-ups can run 2-4 hours easily ~  it is certainly no fun to be under a time constraint. We shall see if I actually go, it is the travel time getting to and from the city that is the deal breaker for me. Have to be in just the right mood to make the trip and the weather must be almost perfect. It will be great to see everyone so I am hoping that the forecast is no rain at least.
> 
> *FabF*, OMG you have quite a busy weekend ahead of you with lots of socializing and restaurants. Don't think that my diet would hold up too well but your protein shake plan is a good one! Let us know how it goes and if you like the shake. Think that I will look for it on Amazon today just in case you give me the green light to order it
> 
> Have only a pic of the Limited Edition Beverly Hills 90cm silk with my BI B35 and Sophia Webster flats. Hope that this helps a little as far as the coloring, it is a great shade of blue/teal and perfect for Spring/Summer:



Thank you for the pic, Vigee!  Your scarf looks amazing with BI and SW flats. I must check out her shoes. We have such limited selection of designer shoes here. They're literally 2 designer shoe stores (one is in a higher end department store similar to NM) to go to and then the boutiques like Prada, Gucci, etc.  Not sure if the BH scarf will work for me. When I was at the sale, I was looking at this scarf that has blue and teal that would have been great with BI but ended up with the one that's turquoise. I can't do teal but turquoise, sky blue, pale blue or BE is okay. Thank you anyways, sweetie.  The price at the reseller is so good though I'm quite tempted.  

We had a 3 hours lunch and just got home at 5 pm and now on our way to a lobster dinner that I don't plan to eat. I ate so much at lunch to last until Monday. I can't believe I'm saying this but I'm tired of eating. Lol.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Saturday from the National Zoo in Washington DC. This is Bao-Bao,  she was born in August.  Will post more pics later&#65533;&#65533;



OMG, thank you for the pic of Bao-Bao. She(?) is soooo cute!


----------



## dharma

Good evening ladies! The haircut was a success! She has been wanting it very short but having grown up with the same hard to mange hair, I did my best to talk her out of going too short. Thankfully the very talented stylist she goes to also warned her that too short is not a solution for her type of hair. So she got a very edgy, choppy razored bob with an under cut so that when she wears it up, it looks cool, but when she wears it down, it's more sophisticated. They also spent the time teaching her cute ways to wear it up and out of her face. I love it because now I can see her sweet face again after being buried in so much hair for so long I have to be careful not to tell her how much I love it though....she is a teen and if I love it, she won't  

MadameB, that panda is adorable!

MrsJDS, I'm not sure if you can stream the DVDs in Canada, but the on physique 57 website, you can "rent" them for five dollars for 48 hrs to try them out. If you must purchase you should get the classic 57 min volume 2.  At your level of fitness, you would find the first to be too easy. 

Vigee, your BI makes me swoon. Such a great blue 

FabF, I thought it would be an easy week too, but things change on a dime sometimes. I have Monday and Tuesday off so I can recover again. Your culinary adventures sound delicious but I'm totally with you on the food coma. I just purchased a three day supply of blueprint juice to start a juice cleanse on Monday. I'll have to spend tomorrow cooking things for DH and DD or they'll starve this week while I avoid food. 

Have a great night everyone, I think we will watch Big Eyes on Netflix.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Big Cat drama at the National Zoo
"Hello, you fascinating creature."


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Trouble's afoot.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

"How do I get rid of this pest?"


----------



## Madam Bijoux

"She won't go away."


----------



## Madam Bijoux

"What a brazen hussy."


----------



## Madam Bijoux

"I think she's finally given up."


----------



## Fabfashion

dharma said:


> Good evening ladies! The haircut was a success! She has been wanting it very short but having grown up with the same hard to mange hair, I did my best to talk her out of going too short. Thankfully the very talented stylist she goes to also warned her that too short is not a solution for her type of hair. So she got a very edgy, choppy razored bob with an under cut so that when she wears it up, it looks cool, but when she wears it down, it's more sophisticated. They also spent the time teaching her cute ways to wear it up and out of her face. I love it because now I can see her sweet face again after being buried in so much hair for so long I have to be careful not to tell her how much I love it though....she is a teen and if I love it, she won't
> 
> MadameB, that panda is adorable!
> 
> MrsJDS, I'm not sure if you can stream the DVDs in Canada, but the on physique 57 website, you can "rent" them for five dollars for 48 hrs to try them out. If you must purchase you should get the classic 57 min volume 2.  At your level of fitness, you would find the first to be too easy.
> 
> Vigee, your BI makes me swoon. Such a great blue
> 
> FabF, I thought it would be an easy week too, but things change on a dime sometimes. I have Monday and Tuesday off so I can recover again. Your culinary adventures sound delicious but I'm totally with you on the food coma. I just purchased a three day supply of blueprint juice to start a juice cleanse on Monday. I'll have to spend tomorrow cooking things for DH and DD or they'll starve this week while I avoid food.
> 
> Have a great night everyone, I think we will watch Big Eyes on Netflix.



Dharma, so glad to hear your DD loves her new do. It's nice of your stylist to show her how to wear her hair different ways. I bet I t's quite a liberation and a coming of age for her 

I'm officially in a food coma. Had just 2 pieces of lobster, 1 spicy tiger shrimp and lots of veggies but then the dessert was too tempting to pass up.  What is the blueprint juice you mentioned? Do you drink it all day for 3 days? The only thing is that I get a bad headache if I cut back the calories severely. Love to hear more about the cleanse. 

I think your dress will work for the wedding. It also depends on shoes and accessories as well. What will you wear with it? 

Have a good night, ladies.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

"This guy isn't ready for prime time."


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> "I think she's finally given up."



Madam, love seeing the king! 

Beautiful day to visit the zoo.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

"Silly Lions...."


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The end


----------



## Madam Bijoux

dharma said:


> Good evening ladies! The haircut was a success! She has been wanting it very short but having grown up with the same hard to mange hair, I did my best to talk her out of going too short. Thankfully the very talented stylist she goes to also warned her that too short is not a solution for her type of hair. So she got a very edgy, choppy razored bob with an under cut so that when she wears it up, it looks cool, but when she wears it down, it's more sophisticated. They also spent the time teaching her cute ways to wear it up and out of her face. I love it because now I can see her sweet face again after being buried in so much hair for so long I have to be careful not to tell her how much I love it though....she is a teen and if I love it, she won't
> 
> MadameB, that panda is adorable!
> 
> MrsJDS, I'm not sure if you can stream the DVDs in Canada, but the on physique 57 website, you can "rent" them for five dollars for 48 hrs to try them out. If you must purchase you should get the classic 57 min volume 2.  At your level of fitness, you would find the first to be too easy.
> 
> Vigee, your BI makes me swoon. Such a great blue
> 
> FabF, I thought it would be an easy week too, but things change on a dime sometimes. I have Monday and Tuesday off so I can recover again. Your culinary adventures sound delicious but I'm totally with you on the food coma. I just purchased a three day supply of blueprint juice to start a juice cleanse on Monday. I'll have to spend tomorrow cooking things for DH and DD or they'll starve this week while I avoid food.
> 
> Have a great night everyone, I think we will watch Big Eyes on Netflix.





Fabfashion said:


> Madam, love seeing the king!
> 
> Beautiful day to visit the zoo.


Thanks, Dharma and Fabfashion


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> The end


----------



## chicinthecity777

Morning ladies in the cafe! Here are some photo of the Chanel necklace. 

*Vigee, MrsJDS, MASEML*, The necklace is just a costume piece. I must have had the necklace for more than 13 years now. I bought it when Chanel costume jewellery was still "reasonably" priced and quality was very good.

*Vigee*, I haven't bought the pink mousseline yet. I wanted to compare it with another pink mousseline but unfortunately it isn't available in my store. So I haven't decided what to do. 

*Fabfashion*, how is your food coma doing? Your schedule sounds really busy! Hope you get some breathing time between those fabulous meals! 

*dharma*, the story about your DD's hair cut is so sweet! The hair stylist sounds really good to give her some advice too! 

*Madam Bijoux*, love the photos from the zoo! I would be interested to know more about the panda! 

*MASEML*, I second others that a TV is a great present! My SO's family likes to do this too and it's always very well received.


----------



## chicinthecity777

*Vigee*, here is a photo of the nails I did for the Friday night. 

*MASEML*, it was an award ceremony. I am going to a charity black tie dinner in a few weeks time. I think I will dust-off my tailor made blue Chinese Cheongsam which is a floor length one for that event.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Morning ladies in the cafe! Here are some photo of the Chanel necklace.
> 
> *Vigee, MrsJDS, MASEML*, The necklace is just a costume piece. I must have had the necklace for more than 13 years now. I bought it when Chanel costume jewellery was still "reasonably" priced and quality was very good.
> 
> *Vigee*, I haven't bought the pink mousseline yet. I wanted to compare it with another pink mousseline but unfortunately it isn't available in my store. So I haven't decided what to do.
> 
> *Fabfashion*, how is your food coma doing? Your schedule sounds really busy! Hope you get some breathing time between those fabulous meals!
> 
> *dharma*, the story about your DD's hair cut is so sweet! The hair stylist sounds really good to give her some advice too!
> 
> *Madam Bijoux*, love the photos from the zoo! I would be interested to know more about the panda!
> 
> *MASEML*, I second others that a TV is a great present! My SO's family likes to do this too and it's always very well received.



*xiangxiang*, your Chanel necklace is gorgeous. I am on the hunt for a Chanel necklace or ring, let's see what is waiting for me. They certainly are not priced reasonably any more. I will look at re-sellers too but am always afraid of imitation pieces, which seem to be everywhere.

Hmm, a shame that the other pink moussie isn't in your store! That is a tough decision, keep us posted. 

Are you in the city or your country house this weekend? Probably in the city, right?


----------



## MASEML

*Xiangxiang*, love the camellia necklace, very classic Chanel. Great quality back then! 
Also love your nails! It looks professionally done. Did you do it yourself? Wow. Looks great! 
Your cheongsam dress sounds beautiful - can't wait for a pic of your ensemble! Busy lady Xiangxiang!  

*Vigee*, good morning!! A good reseller is What Goes Around Comes Around in Soho. They carry a good selection of Chanel, Hermes, etc.  When you make it in to Manhattan next, maybe try a visit there? They also have an e-shop too but I think their physical store is much more interesting.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, your Chanel necklace is gorgeous. I am on the hunt for a Chanel necklace or ring, let's see what is waiting for me. They certainly are not priced reasonably any more. I will look at re-sellers too but am always afraid of imitation pieces, which seem to be everywhere.
> 
> Hmm, a shame that the other pink moussie isn't in your store! That is a tough decision, keep us posted.
> 
> Are you in the city or your country house this weekend? Probably in the city, right?





MASEML said:


> *Xiangxiang*, love the camellia necklace, very classic Chanel. Great quality back then!
> Also love your nails! It looks professionally done. Did you do it yourself? Wow. Looks great!
> Your cheongsam dress sounds beautiful - can't wait for a pic of your ensemble! Busy lady Xiangxiang!
> 
> *Vigee*, good morning!! A good reseller is What Goes Around Comes Around in Soho. They carry a good selection of Chanel, Hermes, etc.  When you make it in to Manhattan next, maybe try a visit there? They also have an e-shop too but I think their physical store is much more interesting.



*Vigee, MASEML*, Chanel costume jewellery was beautifully made back in the days! But I stopped buying costume jewellery a few years ago (apart from H). I did my mani myself! My life isn't always this busy but it just happened this Spring is a little more than usual on the event front. 

*Vigee*, forgot to say that I like your assembly on BI! Very well coordinated! Love this beautiful shade of teal!


----------



## MASEML

*Vigee*, Oh yes, I too forgot to mention how beautifully you've pairs your BI B with your Bev Hills scarf and SW loafers. I've been eyeing that scarf for a few weeks - they have it in 140 mousseline right now. And, SW shoes so cute!


----------



## Fabfashion

Good morning, ladies! The cafe is so lively already. I'll be getting ready for the bday party in a few minutes. Will be seeing 6 couples--they're all long time friends and we ended up having kids around the same age. 

xiangxiang, that's a very beautiful necklace. I've long admired the Chanel necklaces. It's very expensive now that I feel I'm better off buying real non-brand jewelry. Love your nail color. Which brand/color is it? 

Vigee, I'll let you know how the Kaizen is later today. I vow not to eat anything at the bday party. 

MASEML, have you checked out some TVs? MrsJDS made a good suggestion on ordering from Best Buy online. They'll do a price match less 10% if there's a cheaper one elsewhere. 

Ladies, how do you tie a moussie? Can't seem to fold it as it's very slippery. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## dharma

Morning! The sun is out, hopefully it will be a touch warmer than the past few days. I have a cute pic of DDs hair, I hope you don't mind  I love how her color shimmers in this pic, a few months ago she begged me to dye it blue and I relented as long as she didn't bleach first. Thank goodness it all washed out and her natural color is back. Her color is so rare and pretty even her stylist looked a bit horrified about dying it green or blue or purple. And he does that all the time in his salon. I'm so happy that she thinks he's the coolest guy ever and listens to his advice. 

Xiang Xiang that is a gorgeous piece, I love the antique vibe of the metal work. Your nails look great too, you did an amazing job on your polish! Please share the color, I love how even the glitter is, usually glitter polishes are so random with the sparkle. 

MadameB, the lions are incredible. Such majestic creatures 

FabF, I have trouble with mousses and 140 silks in general. Usually a friendship knot or cowboy works for me to keep it in place although I love the casual carefree look of just draping it on the neck in the bias fold. I've heard of using those tiny magnets to keep them in place but that's a lot of work and forethought  how nice that your friends all have children in the same age range, it's great to have a support group of friends as you go through the trails of raising children. 
You had asked about Blueprint, they are a cold pressed juice company in NYC but they sell their juices in Whole Foods as well, at least on the east coast, not sure about elsewhere. They were one of the first "cleanse programs", there are others now but I'm just used to the taste and routine of their cleanse. It's not so bad, I think around 1000-1200 calories per day, 6 16oz juices per day. There are three different programs, you choose one based on your eating habits. For instance, meat eaters have a different selection of juices in the cleanse than say a vegetarian. ( no meat juice, lol but more beets!). Although you shouldn't cheat, you are allowed a bit of celery or cucumber and one quarter of an avocado in case you really need it. It's really not that hard after the first afternoon. While you might lose a bit of weight, I find it most helpful just to "restart" your good habits and break some bad ones. I like the all green cleanse best, it's green in the am, pineapple snack, green for lunch, lemonade snack, green for dinner, cashew milk in the evening. Easy peasy.

MASEML, a TV is a great gift for your parents! They will love it!!

Have an amazing day Vigee, MrsO, kate, etoile, MrsJDS, anna & everyone!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Morning ladies in the cafe! Here are some photo of the Chanel necklace.
> 
> *Vigee, MrsJDS, MASEML*, The necklace is just a costume piece. I must have had the necklace for more than 13 years now. I bought it when Chanel costume jewellery was still "reasonably" priced and quality was very good.
> 
> *Vigee*, I haven't bought the pink mousseline yet. I wanted to compare it with another pink mousseline but unfortunately it isn't available in my store. So I haven't decided what to do.
> 
> *Fabfashion*, how is your food coma doing? Your schedule sounds really busy! Hope you get some breathing time between those fabulous meals!
> 
> *dharma*, the story about your DD's hair cut is so sweet! The hair stylist sounds really good to give her some advice too!
> 
> *Madam Bijoux*, love the photos from the zoo! I would be interested to know more about the panda!
> 
> *MASEML*, I second others that a TV is a great present! My SO's family likes to do this too and it's always very well received.



Hi, Xiangxiang!  Here is more information about the Pandas.  If the link doesn't work, you can google national zoo Washington DC.

http://nationalzoo.si.edu/animals/giantpandas/meetpandas/default.cfm


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, here is a photo of the nails I did for the Friday night.
> 
> *MASEML*, it was an award ceremony. I am going to a charity black tie dinner in a few weeks time. I think I will dust-off my tailor made blue Chinese Cheongsam which is a floor length one for that event.





MASEML said:


> *Xiangxiang*, love the camellia necklace, very classic Chanel. Great quality back then!
> Also love your nails! It looks professionally done. Did you do it yourself? Wow. Looks great!
> Your cheongsam dress sounds beautiful - can't wait for a pic of your ensemble! Busy lady Xiangxiang!
> 
> *Vigee*, good morning!! A good reseller is What Goes Around Comes Around in Soho. They carry a good selection of Chanel, Hermes, etc.  When you make it in to Manhattan next, maybe try a visit there? They also have an e-shop too but I think their physical store is much more interesting.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee, MASEML*, Chanel costume jewellery was beautifully made back in the days! But I stopped buying costume jewellery a few years ago (apart from H). I did my mani myself! My life isn't always this busy but it just happened this Spring is a little more than usual on the event front.
> 
> *Vigee*, forgot to say that I like your assembly on BI! Very well coordinated! Love this beautiful shade of teal!





MASEML said:


> *Vigee*, Oh yes, I too forgot to mention how beautifully you've pairs your BI B with your Bev Hills scarf and SW loafers. I've been eyeing that scarf for a few weeks - they have it in 140 mousseline right now. And, SW shoes so cute!



Good morning ladies! The sun is out here, did a quick dash over to Whole Foods, arrived right when they opened and just got home.A beautiful day here. 

*xiangxiang*, your nails and polish are perfection. Love the slightly metallic look with the soft pink, very sophisticated. Your blue floor length dress sounds right for your next black tie charity event. You are very busy this Spring! 

*MASEML*, thanks for the recommendation about What Goes Around Comes Around in Soho. Will check out their online site and call them about their current stock because I will not get there in person ~ not in a million years! It is good to know that they are reputable as I am very concerned about imitation Chanel as I know very little about the jewelry designs. Might be best just to buy directly from the store. 

Love that H Beverly Hills design and in a moussie it must be fabulous. Have owned only one mousse and had to re-home it as I never did get the hang of wearing it. Always looked like a limp dishrag around my neck IMO but on other people they look great. Go figure. 

*MrsJDS* suggested buying your TV at Best Buy and I concur ~ that is our go-to store for TVs. They offer a decent warranty too which is helpful. Will start looking online today for our Father's Day present there. 

*xinagxiang* and *MASEML*, thanks for the love for my SW flats, BI B35 and BH 90cm silk. I don't take a lot of time to get dressed so it helps if my accessories are well coordinated. 

*FabF*, went off of my diet yesterday, too and gained back one pound. Not bad but will double my efforts today. Bought a few protein bars at Whole Foods and figure that they will be my meal replacement. Also, bought their carrot ginger soup which is low calorie and absolutely delicious. This should hold me over until Tuesday. Full disclosure: did stop at a French bakery on the way home and bought a few chocolates and petit fours as a reward on Wednesday, lol. Good luck on your diet today. 

Also, if you find out the price of that croc bag, please let me know. Find it strange that the seller didn't list it. Thanks! 

*MadamB*, your zoo pics and captions are priceless, a good way to start my day. Loved them.

*MrsJDS*, burst in to laughter at the thought of you sitting in your car outside the cycle shop and checking tPF yesterday. Definitely is something that I have done. What are you up to today? Did you run outside or do a JM DVD?

*kate*, hope that you are having a great time in LV. Let us know all about it! 

Hello to everyone and have a great day.


----------



## MASEML

Ladies, back from a nice run! Week 2 done! 

Oh, we went to see Chef's Table yesterday at the film festival. It's a series on Netflix (launches today) - each episode features a different chef. At the festival they showed Dan Barber, co-owner and chef of Blue Hill restaurants. His restaurants are farm to table - I'd highly recommend visiting his restaurants, if you can. Each month features whatever is in season so everything is fresh and ingredients are at its best. In the film, I learned that he's very CSA focused and works with local farms (including his own) and with breeders to create better produce and grains. He worked with a breeder to create *red pepper eggs *(chickens were fed hot peppers in their feed and laid eggs with red yolks), which he used to a poached egg something. 


*Dharma*, I love your DD's hairdo! It's adorable, and very precise!! Too funny that she wanted to dye it blue, good thing her stylist talked her out of it. Her hair and hair color is really too beautiful to mess around with. 

Also love brick fireplaces - think you've got one in the background. Brings such character to the home. 

*FabF*, you m'lady are one very very busy lady. From brunches/dinners out, kiddie parties, to flying to DC for H events, I definitely can't keep pace with you!  

Did you end up not eating any of the lobster last night? I hope you did - who can turn down lobster?! 

Sooo- the TV. I spoke to my DF yesterday to discuss TV options (he loves everything related to gadgets and electronics). He suggested getting a new exercise bike instead so I started looking at options. However, later in the day, when I texted my DM on her iPad (I taught her how to text when she came to visit last, lol), she went on about getting a new W/D. So I'm back at square one, right now....

*MrsJDS*, how are you? Hope you are well!  What crazy workout routine have you done this morning?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Xiangxiang!  Here is more information about the Pandas.  If the link doesn't work, you can google national zoo Washington DC.
> 
> http://nationalzoo.si.edu/animals/giantpandas/meetpandas/default.cfm



*Madam Bijoux*, thanks for sending the link and it works fine. And Bao Bao is sooo cute! Those photos of her and her birthday celebration are so adorable! Thanks for sending the link.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dharma said:


> Morning! The sun is out, hopefully it will be a touch warmer than the past few days. I have a cute pic of DDs hair, I hope you don't mind  I love how her color shimmers in this pic, a few months ago she begged me to dye it blue and I relented as long as she didn't bleach first. Thank goodness it all washed out and her natural color is back. Her color is so rare and pretty even her stylist looked a bit horrified about dying it green or blue or purple. And he does that all the time in his salon. I'm so happy that she thinks he's the coolest guy ever and listens to his advice.
> 
> Xiang Xiang that is a gorgeous piece, I love the antique vibe of the metal work. Your nails look great too, you did an amazing job on your polish! Please share the color, I love how even the glitter is, usually glitter polishes are so random with the sparkle.
> 
> MadameB, the lions are incredible. Such majestic creatures
> 
> FabF, I have trouble with mousses and 140 silks in general. Usually a friendship knot or cowboy works for me to keep it in place although I love the casual carefree look of just draping it on the neck in the bias fold. I've heard of using those tiny magnets to keep them in place but that's a lot of work and forethought  how nice that your friends all have children in the same age range, it's great to have a support group of friends as you go through the trails of raising children.
> You had asked about Blueprint, they are a cold pressed juice company in NYC but they sell their juices in Whole Foods as well, at least on the east coast, not sure about elsewhere. They were one of the first "cleanse programs", there are others now but I'm just used to the taste and routine of their cleanse. It's not so bad, I think around 1000-1200 calories per day, 6 16oz juices per day. There are three different programs, you choose one based on your eating habits. For instance, meat eaters have a different selection of juices in the cleanse than say a vegetarian. ( no meat juice, lol but more beets!). Although you shouldn't cheat, you are allowed a bit of celery or cucumber and one quarter of an avocado in case you really need it. It's really not that hard after the first afternoon. While you might lose a bit of weight, I find it most helpful just to "restart" your good habits and break some bad ones. I like the all green cleanse best, it's green in the am, pineapple snack, green for lunch, lemonade snack, green for dinner, cashew milk in the evening. Easy peasy.
> 
> MASEML, a TV is a great gift for your parents! They will love it!!
> 
> Have an amazing day Vigee, MrsO, kate, etoile, MrsJDS, anna & everyone!!!



*dharma*, love the pic of your DD's hair ~ so cute!!! Will be on the lookout for the Blueprint juice cleanse program from Whole Foods. I drink only greens so a fruit juice might be great to add and I have never done a cleanse diet. 

Also, I think you recommended the series Chef's Table on Netflix and will definitely watch it. Thanks!

*MASEML*, a W/D is totally out of my territory, DH picks out those appliances and deals with them. You have a tough job in front of you for your DM's present. Let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Good morning, ladies! The cafe is so lively already. I'll be getting ready for the bday party in a few minutes. Will be seeing 6 couples--they're all long time friends and we ended up having kids around the same age.
> 
> xiangxiang, that's a very beautiful necklace. I've long admired the Chanel necklaces. It's very expensive now that I feel I'm better off buying real non-brand jewelry. Love your nail color. Which brand/color is it?
> 
> Ladies, how do you tie a moussie? Can't seem to fold it as it's very slippery.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!





dharma said:


> Morning! The sun is out, hopefully it will be a touch warmer than the past few days. I have a cute pic of DDs hair, I hope you don't mind  I love how her color shimmers in this pic, a few months ago she begged me to dye it blue and I relented as long as she didn't bleach first. Thank goodness it all washed out and her natural color is back. Her color is so rare and pretty even her stylist looked a bit horrified about dying it green or blue or purple. And he does that all the time in his salon. I'm so happy that she thinks he's the coolest guy ever and listens to his advice.
> 
> Xiang Xiang that is a gorgeous piece, I love the antique vibe of the metal work. Your nails look great too, you did an amazing job on your polish! Please share the color, I love how even the glitter is, usually glitter polishes are so random with the sparkle.
> 
> FabF, I have trouble with mousses and 140 silks in general. Usually a friendship knot or cowboy works for me to keep it in place although I love the casual carefree look of just draping it on the neck in the bias fold. I've heard of using those tiny magnets to keep them in place but that's a lot of work and forethought



Hi *Fabfashion *and *dharma*, the nail polish is OPI nail lacquer Designer Series and the colour is Reserve. The line has been out for a while and you can still find them on-line such as Amazon. The consistency of this polish is the best I have used and it dries very quick and last 5-7 days with OPI Start to Finish top coat. 

I also have a little trouble with 140cm mousseline. I find the bias fold gives too much length for me. Hence my hesitation of buying another mousseline in pink. I just don't know how much wear I can get out of them and they are quite pricey.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good morning ladies! The sun is out here, did a quick dash over to Whole Foods, arrived right when they opened and just got home.A beautiful day here.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, your nails and polish are perfection. Love the slightly metallic look with the soft pink, very sophisticated. Your blue floor length dress sounds right for your next black tie charity event. You are very busy this Spring!
> 
> *MASEML*, thanks for the recommendation about What Goes Around Comes Around in Soho. Will check out their online site and call them about their current stock because I will not get there in person ~ not in a million years! It is good to know that they are reputable as I am very concerned about imitation Chanel as I know very little about the jewelry designs. Might be best just to buy directly from the store.
> 
> Love that H Beverly Hills design and in a moussie it must be fabulous. Have owned only one mousse and had to re-home it as I never did get the hang of wearing it. Always looked like a limp dishrag around my neck IMO but on other people they look great. Go figure.
> 
> *MrsJDS* suggested buying your TV at Best Buy and I concur ~ that is our go-to store for TVs. They offer a decent warranty too which is helpful. Will start looking online today for our Father's Day present there.
> 
> *xinagxiang* and *MASEML*, thanks for the love for my SW flats, BI B35 and BH 90cm silk. I don't take a lot of time to get dressed so it helps if my accessories are well coordinated.
> 
> *FabF*, went off of my diet yesterday, too and gained back one pound. Not bad but will double my efforts today. Bought a few protein bars at Whole Foods and figure that they will be my meal replacement. Also, bought their carrot ginger soup which is low calorie and absolutely delicious. This should hold me over until Tuesday. Full disclosure: did stop at a French bakery on the way home and bought a few chocolates and petit fours as a reward on Wednesday, lol. Good luck on your diet today.
> 
> Also, if you find out the price of that croc bag, please let me know. Find it strange that the seller didn't list it. Thanks!
> 
> *MadamB*, your zoo pics and captions are priceless, a good way to start my day. Loved them.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, burst in to laughter at the thought of you sitting in your car outside the cycle shop and checking tPF yesterday. Definitely is something that I have done. What are you up to today? Did you run outside or do a JM DVD?
> 
> *kate*, hope that you are having a great time in LV. Let us know all about it!
> 
> Hello to everyone and have a great day.



*Vigee*, interesting to hear your thoughts on the mousseline too! I also find it hard to tie so I better not buy another one before I figure something better out.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

Oh I've been trying to keep up but man, it's been busy in the cafe!

Food, movies, zoos, hairdos, cleanses, tvs, manicures and Chanel jewelry! I find you all so interesting, I'm happy to have found this cafe thread! 

I'm going to jump right it:

*Maseml*, I have serious W/D envy-I hate our current set and want to replace it but it's not that old and until we need to replace a set in one of our rental houses we have to stick with it. I would totally go back to top load vs our front load washer. I thought it looked so cool but I dislike it very much. I will check out Chef's Table, I love Mind of a Chef and have some experience with Blue Hill. The red egg yolk sounds amazing. Good job on another successful training run!

*Madam B,* thank you for the great zoo photos. I haven't been to the National Zoo in a million years. You get up to some great things on the weekend!

*Dharma,* DD's hair is so cute. I think it's great for her age and if you can keep her from coloring with bleach so much the better. I speak from experience as I did all kinds of torturous things to my hair from 13-28 and it's taken 10 years to totally recover. You're such a cool mom! 

*Fab*, you have some fun weekends! I love that you and your DDs have a full social calendar and think having some food coma over the weekend can be managed by sticking to a plan during the week. I look forward to hearing how you like the protein shakes. I've always done well with meal replacements as it disconnects me from cravings and makes me think of food as fuel which it good for me. 

*Vigee & Dharma*, I did Blueprint a few times but I do much better with protein vs. juices so that's what I do these days. I'm always experimenting with different drinks and I'm doing a month with a new product and feeling great. If I continue to love it I will be happy to share with everyone as it's an interesting product invented in Silicon Valley! Tech food 

*Xiang & Vigee*, I'm so late to the party on Chanel costume jewelry. I love it and go to every boutique I pass to admire the drawers full but the prices are too much for me. I've tried on several interesting cuffs but for the price of an exotic CDC, I think we know which one I always choose. I would love a 3 strand necklace to layer with my 140 silks (this would hold them in place too) but they're more blingy these days. I'll have to try to hit some of these vintage/consignment places to search. I'm not a Farandole girl and I think this would look cool. 

*Xiangxiang,* I loved your event look but I'm more excited about your Cheongsam which sounds so beautiful. I must admit that I watch a lot of reality TV so I do know the shows you're referring to. The Only Way is Essex is more like our The Hills than Jersey Shore. I started watching them on a streaming service while I worked out and admittedly I got tired about 3 series in for all of them. I've always liked British TV for something new.

I know I'm missing other stuff and I'll pop back if I catch up. I'm planning a lounge day as I had a 20 hour day yesterday. Our project went very well, happy clients and all that but I had a late night. For you guys that asked about foster kitten, PM me and I'll direct you to my instagram. I want to keep that off of here to stay anonymous and I'm trying not to post too many photos from my IG account that someone might connect. He's very cute and tiny and he's so in love with Shop Kitty. He just wants to play with her. I watched them during my dinner break last night and it's funny to watch them interact as Shop Kitty asserts her dominance. 

Well, I just enjoyed my homemade double Americano in bed and DH is bringing me lunch in a little while. I have more DVR to catch up and I do watch an embarrassing amount of reality TV, mostly Shark Tank and The Profit and a few of the Housewives and Real Estate shows. I love Housewives NY mostly because I'm a native New Yorker, I love the apartments and the UES style and the beach real estate. 

Have a wonderful Sunday everyone!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Oh I've been trying to keep up but man, it's been busy in the cafe!
> 
> Food, movies, zoos, hairdos, cleanses, tvs, manicures and Chanel jewelry! I find you all so interesting, I'm happy to have found this cafe thread!
> 
> I'm going to jump right it:
> 
> *Maseml*, I have serious W/D envy-I hate our current set and want to replace it but it's not that old and until we need to replace a set in one of our rental houses we have to stick with it. I would totally go back to top load vs our front load washer. I thought it looked so cool but I dislike it very much. I will check out Chef's Table, I love Mind of a Chef and have some experience with Blue Hill. The red egg yolk sounds amazing. Good job on another successful training run!
> 
> *Madam B,* thank you for the great zoo photos. I haven't been to the National Zoo in a million years. You get up to some great things on the weekend!
> 
> *Dharma,* DD's hair is so cute. I think it's great for her age and if you can keep her from coloring with bleach so much the better. I speak from experience as I did all kinds of torturous things to my hair from 13-28 and it's taken 10 years to totally recover. You're such a cool mom!
> 
> *Fab*, you have some fun weekends! I love that you and your DDs have a full social calendar and think having some food coma over the weekend can be managed by sticking to a plan during the week. I look forward to hearing how you like the protein shakes. I've always done well with meal replacements as it disconnects me from cravings and makes me think of food as fuel which it good for me.
> 
> *Vigee & Dharma*, I did Blueprint a few times but I do much better with protein vs. juices so that's what I do these days. I'm always experimenting with different drinks and I'm doing a month with a new product and feeling great. If I continue to love it I will be happy to share with everyone as it's an interesting product invented in Silicon Valley! Tech food
> 
> *Xiang & Vigee*, I'm so late to the party on Chanel costume jewelry. I love it and go to every boutique I pass to admire the drawers full but the prices are too much for me. I've tried on several interesting cuffs but for the price of an exotic CDC, I think we know which one I always choose. I would love a 3 strand necklace to layer with my 140 silks (this would hold them in place too) but they're more blingy these days. I'll have to try to hit some of these vintage/consignment places to search. I'm not a Farandole girl and I think this would look cool.
> 
> *Xiangxiang,* I loved your event look but I'm more excited about your Cheongsam which sounds so beautiful. I must admit that I watch a lot of reality TV so I do know the shows you're referring to. The Only Way is Essex is more like our The Hills than Jersey Shore. I started watching them on a streaming service while I worked out and admittedly I got tired about 3 series in for all of them. I've always liked British TV for something new.
> 
> I know I'm missing other stuff and I'll pop back if I catch up. I'm planning a lounge day as I had a 20 hour day yesterday. Our project went very well, happy clients and all that but I had a late night. For you guys that asked about foster kitten, PM me and I'll direct you to my instagram. I want to keep that off of here to stay anonymous and I'm trying not to post too many photos from my IG account that someone might connect. He's very cute and tiny and he's so in love with Shop Kitty. He just wants to play with her. I watched them during my dinner break last night and it's funny to watch them interact as Shop Kitty asserts her dominance.
> 
> Well, I just enjoyed my homemade double Americano in bed and DH is bringing me lunch in a little while. I have more DVR to catch up and I do watch an embarrassing amount of reality TV, mostly Shark Tank and The Profit and a few of the Housewives and Real Estate shows. I love Housewives NY mostly because I'm a native New Yorker, I love the apartments and the UES style and the beach real estate.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday everyone!



*MrsOwen*, you surprised me by knowing those reality TV shows from the UK! I have never watched them and only know of them because of seeing the ads on TV. I think I watched the House wife of Miami once when I was sick off work. I liked seeing the sceneries from Miami but the characters were too surgically enhanced for my liking. Your story of kitties is so cute! 

On the other hand, I finally did my tax return for the previous two years! I had an arrangement with the tax office that I must complete it before mid-May so I am ahead of the deadline! A load off my mind!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi everyone!  Happy Sunday!  Got my nails done this morning, finished dealing with some office admin and now I can join you at the café!  I am forgoing the opportunity to run, spin or workout with JM today.  Instead, DH and I will take DD for a long walk (8-10km) and that will be my physical activity for the day.  Again we walk through our high end shopping district but given that I went a bit nuts on Thursday at the H sale I will focus on walking and not think about popping into a store.  As DH said, me walking by H without going in probably saves me a few thousand dollars right there!


I seriously feel like I have missed so much of the chatter at the café these last two days.


MASEML - if you need a W/D, just go to Rona (online) or HD (online).  Again, click, click, click and you are done. Next!!!  LOL  I am so not into shopping for stuff like W/D so for me, the faster I can get it over with, the better.


Dharma/Xiang/Vigee - did I mention I am the hugest fan of mousselines?  There are so many ways to wear them. I should take a few pics and show you.  What I love about them is the carefree way in which you can just toss one on.  I will convert you all!


Dharma - your DD's hair cut is truly adorable, yet funky and sophisticated. Having said that I'm not sure your teen will appreciate us "older" women calling her hair cut adorable, but I really do like it.  Glad to hear the blue dye came out.  Growing up my parents would have never allowed me to dye my hair any colour (parents were very strict).  Don't know how I feel about my own DD one day wanting to dye her beautiful hair but I will cross that bridge when I get to it!  As for the physique DVD, I think I will just take the plunge and by a physique DVD.  Will check out Amazon and let you know.


Xiang - I can't believe you do your own nails.  I don't have the talent to do so.  Love your nails.  I can't wear glitter on my nails - I feel it wears me - but I can appreciate them on others.  Your chanel costume piece is beautiful.  Last night I went to a girl's night out event at my friend's place (poor DH was dateless last night) and it was one of those Tupperware parties but instead of Tupperware it was costume jewellry.  And not like chanel costume jewellry!  I ended up getting a small gift for a friend.  BTW did you get your cheongsam custom made?  I would love to see it! 


MrsO - your new kitty is so cute!!!  Totally understand about wanting to maintain some privacy here.  I have an IG account but it is only to follow people, not to post my own pics.  Still very shy!  I used to watch this show on HGTV called Million Dollar New York Listings or something like that. Gave me an eye into the most amazing condo properties in NY.   Total house porn. 


MASEML - I have shopped at What goes around, like years and years and years ago!  So surprised it is still around today!  Would it sell designer stuff, even H?


Dharma/Vigee/FabF - today I made a smoothie with a large kale leaf and stem, bananas, whole strawberries (with stem), tofu, ice and water.  Does that count as a "green" drink?  It was green once churned up 


Madam - cute pic of the panda.  I think our zoo has some new pandas too.  Will check them out once the weather is more consistently warmer.


Vigee - is the forecast looking satisfactorily enough this week for you to attend your meetup?  What typically happens at them?  I have never been.  Is it like lunch + visit to the store?  


FabF - you have an incredible social life and I love how it all revolves around good food!  My type of friend!  Are you excited about DC this week?  Have you sorted out what you will wear purse-wise?


Kate - I'm hoping you had a great day yesterday at the meetup!  Looking forward to your reveal and trip report!


Hope you all have a wonderful day and hello to everyone I have missed!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Hi everyone!  Happy Sunday!  Got my nails done this morning, finished dealing with some office admin and now I can join you at the café!  I am forgoing the opportunity to run, spin or workout with JM today.  Instead, DH and I will take DD for a long walk (8-10km) and that will be my physical activity for the day.
> 
> 
> I seriously feel like I have missed so much of the chatter at the café these last two days.
> 
> Dharma/Xiang/Vigee - did I mention I am the hugest fan of mousselines?  There are so many ways to wear them. I should take a few pics and show you.  What I love about them is the carefree way in which you can just toss one on.  I will convert you all!
> 
> Xiang - I can't believe you do your own nails.  I don't have the talent to do so.  Love your nails.  I can't wear glitter on my nails - I feel it wears me - but I can appreciate them on others.  Your chanel costume piece is beautiful.  Last night I went to a girl's night out event at my friend's place (poor DH was dateless last night) and it was one of those Tupperware parties but instead of Tupperware it was costume jewellry.  And not like chanel costume jewellry!  I ended up getting a small gift for a friend.  BTW did you get your cheongsam custom made?  I would love to see it!
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day and hello to everyone I have missed!



*MrsJDS*, you, your DH and DD are really a very active family! Well done to you all! Please please post some photos of you wearing mousseline shawls! I am not very good with them. 

I have tried all sorts of nail colour options from saloons but I never really liked the results so I have decided I would just do them myself. I have perfected the process due to so much practice. 

Yes the cheongsam was tailor made. I took it out this morning and realised I was a bit bigger when it was made! So it's a bit loose now in most parts! mmm... I think I can probably get away with it. It's sleeveless high collar in royal blue + gold + some other coloured patterns in satin. I hope I don't look like a hostess in a Chinese restaurant wearing it.


----------



## Fabfashion

I'm ashamed to say I did not have enough willpower to resist the pizza and cake at the bday party. Ate a ton of cantaloupe to make myself feel a little less guilty. I find it's hard to not eat when everyone is eating. 

MASEML, I had one lobster claw last night and lots of veggies. Did cheat and ate the taro bubble soup dessert though. Gained back a total of 2 lbs this am. Boohoohoo. I find I'm better at watching what I eat during weekdays. I'm totally clueless when it comes to W/D. Perhaps your DF knows which ones your DM wants? 

MrsJDS, you are saving thousands for not going into H. lol. We don't usually have this jam packed of a weekend. Next week there's only 1 bday party at an indoor playground. Oh there was a magic show at the bday party today. The magician was very good. I think he's been on YTV as well. He sure knows how to keep everyone entertained. Please post pics of how you tie the moussie. You know I'm all thumbs even with silks. 

Dharma, your DD's hairdo is so cute. Her hair is a beautifull color. Glad that the blue washed off. I'll keep an eye out for blueprint juice here. Or they may have something similar. I just realized last night that the last time I did a cleanse years ago I was drinking organic juices on top of eating veggies. I realized the drop in sugar is probably what's been causing my headache. 

Vigee, the French chocolate and petit fours will be the perfect reward. Let me know how you like the protein bars. Amazing Grass has them too but Whole Foods here doesn't carry it.

MrsO, years ago I brought home a new puppy and he would follow my girl Maltese around all day long. She'd have nothing to do with him but finally warmed up after 6 months. Then over the years whenever I saw them snuggling up together, it always warned my heart--the aww moment. Hope shop kitty doesn't take 6 months to warm up to him.

Kate, how was the meet yesterday? What other goodies did you get?

Xiangxiang, you couldn't possibly look like a hostess. Do you need to have a minor alteration done on the dress? The blue sounds so regal. 

Hi all!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi *Fabfashion *and *dharma*, the nail polish is OPI nail lacquer Designer Series and the colour is Reserve. The line has been out for a while and you can still find them on-line such as Amazon. The consistency of this polish is the best I have used and it dries very quick and last 5-7 days with OPI Start to Finish top coat.
> 
> I also have a little trouble with 140cm mousseline. I find the bias fold gives too much length for me. Hence my hesitation of buying another mousseline in pink. I just don't know how much wear I can get out of them and they are quite pricey.


Thanks for the info on the nail polish, xiangxiang. Love OPI. Will check that out. I usually have their bright polish or pale ones.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Xiangxiang!  Here is more information about the Pandas.  If the link doesn't work, you can google national zoo Washington DC.
> 
> http://nationalzoo.si.edu/animals/giantpandas/meetpandas/default.cfm


Love pandas! Thanks for the link, Madam. I originally thought the Bao was for bun (like the BBQ pork bun/bao).


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*FabF*, thanks for the reminder about the amazing grass bars as I totally forgot about them. Bought them all the time when I worked up in NYC and you are 100% right, Whole Foods doesn't carry them. They simply dropped off my radar and  I am sure that Amazon must have them. 

Never can NOT eat when I go out ~ smaller portions, yes but total abstinence ~ forget about it!!!

Such a cute story about your new puppy and so glad that he became friends with your girly Maltese. That is heart warming indeed. 

*xiangxiang*, I cannot in a million years imagine that you would look like a hostess. You probably will look terrific and very slim, too. I say, wear the beautiful blue dress and enjoy yourself. 

*MrsO*, love hearing about all the TV shows that you watch. Must catch up on the Real Housewives of NYC and Beverly Hills, haven't watched them in an age. I stopped because all they did was bicker and fight show after show. Now, that gave me a headache.  Maybe there is a chance that they have lightened up a little bit. 

Might just have to cross over to the dark side this season and buy a few Chanel Spring/Summer cuffs. There are two cuffs that I am coveting immensely, simply too gorgeous for me to resist. I am sure that they are in high demand so time will tell if I can hunt them down within the new few months. 

*MrsJDS*, did you walk right past the H store today or did you break down and pay them a little visit?  Please do post a few pics with your mousselines, I ended up re-homing mine for much less than what I paid for it but I am always game to try another one if I can figure out how to tie it. 

Impressed that you knew the name of your W/D, can't even remember the model that we have except that it is top loading. The condo that we bought our eldest DD in LA has a Miele front loading W/D and it is amazing. That's all I have on that subject, lol. 

Am off to look at Best Buy online for a TV for DH, hoping that I will have a few good options from which to choose. 

Have a great afternoon and evening all!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> I'm ashamed to say I did not have enough willpower to resist the pizza and cake at the bday party. Ate a ton of cantaloupe to make myself feel a little less guilty. I find it's hard to not eat when everyone is eating.
> 
> Xiangxiang, you couldn't possibly look like a hostess. Do you need to have a minor alteration done on the dress? The blue sounds so regal.
> 
> Hi all!



*Fabfashion*, pizza and cake are of course very difficult to resist and I LOVE cantaloupe!!! The problem with altering the cheongsam is that I can't trust any tailors here to do a good job! I just don't think a western tailor would know enough about cheongsam and I don't really know a good Chinese tailor here. So I am going to wear it as is I think. I might bring it back to Asia next time and get it altered there.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, I cannot in a million years imagine that you would look like a hostess. You probably will look terrific and very slim, too. I say, wear the beautiful blue dress and enjoy yourself.
> 
> *MrsO*, love hearing about all the TV shows that you watch. Must catch up on the Real Housewives of NYC and Beverly Hills, haven't watched them in an age. I stopped because all they did was bicker and fight show after show. Now, that gave me a headache.  Maybe there is a chance that they have lightened up a little bit.
> 
> Am off to look at Best Buy online for a TV for DH, hoping that I will have a few good options from which to choose.
> 
> Have a great afternoon and evening all!



Thank you for your kind words my dear *Vigee*! I am going to have to risk it.  I couldn't stand the constant bickering on those reality TV shows that's the main reason I can't watch them. Good luck with your search for a TV. Let us know what do you find!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Fabfashion*, pizza and cake are of course very difficult to resist and I LOVE cantaloupe!!! The problem with altering the cheongsam is that I can't trust any tailors here to do a good job! I just don't think a western tailor would know enough about cheongsam and I don't really know a good Chinese tailor here. So I am going to wear it as is I think. I might bring it back to Asia next time and get it altered there.


I'm sure it'll look perfect, xiangxiang. Plus you'll have a little room to eat. 

Too bad they don't make silk cheongsam with lycra, or do they?

The other week I was showing my DDs my wedding dress. I think we were watching a cartoon with a wedding in it--Enchanted or something. Let's just say, I'll never ever fit into it again.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> I'm sure it'll look perfect, xiangxiang. Plus you'll have a little room to eat.
> 
> Too bad they don't make silk cheongsam with lycra, or do they?
> 
> The other week I was showing my DDs my wedding dress. I think we were watching a cartoon with a wedding in it--Enchanted or something. Let's just say, I'll never ever fit into it again.



LOL! It will be plenty of room to eat! I couldn't believe how big the dress is now. I haven't worn it for a few years. No, not normally in lycra last time I checked. They normally come in cotton, silk or satin. I did buy a DVF cheongsam inspired dress in jersey silk which is a bit stretchy. Quite unusual material but it fits like a glove! 

I am sure you look wonder as is now honey! You did have twins after all and it was a huge change to your body! 

Oh forgot to say that I broke down and bought another TF lipstick in Pink Dusk but at least they are doing 10% off this time!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, thanks for the reminder about the amazing grass bars as I totally forgot about them. Bought them all the time when I worked up in NYC and you are 100% right, Whole Foods doesn't carry them. They simply dropped off my radar and  I am sure that Amazon must have them.
> 
> Never can NOT eat when I go out ~ smaller portions, yes but total abstinence ~ forget about it!!!
> 
> Such a cute story about your new puppy and so glad that he became friends with your girly Maltese. That is heart warming indeed.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, I cannot in a million years imagine that you would look like a hostess. You probably will look terrific and very slim, too. I say, wear the beautiful blue dress and enjoy yourself.
> 
> *MrsO*, love hearing about all the TV shows that you watch. Must catch up on the Real Housewives of NYC and Beverly Hills, haven't watched them in an age. I stopped because all they did was bicker and fight show after show. Now, that gave me a headache.  Maybe there is a chance that they have lightened up a little bit.
> 
> Might just have to cross over to the dark side this season and buy a few Chanel Spring/Summer cuffs. There are two cuffs that I am coveting immensely, simply too gorgeous for me to resist. I am sure that they are in high demand so time will tell if I can hunt them down within the new few months.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, did you walk right past the H store today or did you break down and pay them a little visit?  Please do post a few pics with your mousselines, I ended up re-homing mine for much less than what I paid for it but I am always game to try another one if I can figure out how to tie it.
> 
> Impressed that you knew the name of your W/D, can't even remember the model that we have except that it is top loading. The condo that we bought our eldest DD in LA has a Miele front loading W/D and it is amazing. That's all I have on that subject, lol.
> 
> Am off to look at Best Buy online for a TV for DH, hoping that I will have a few good options from which to choose.
> 
> Have a great afternoon and evening all!



Vigee, can't wait to see which Chanel cuffs you end up with. I'm just at this Chinese mall (largest in NA) to get my nails done and there are a few stores with all the knock offs. Took a peek in one store and they have all kinds of H bracelets like KDT, clic H, other leather ones for $50 each. Looks not too bad. I couldn't tell on the KDTs at all although I'm sure it's flimsy if tried on. They also have about 4-5 "Chanel" necklaces and designer watches. Although why someone would buy a Michael Kors knock off bag is beyond me when you can buy a real one for a few hundreds.


----------



## MASEML

ladies, kind of funny the cafe is talking of clothing fit concerns/weekend weight, etc...I conveniently ordered a one piece bathing suit, which arrived yesterday (put off trying it on until now). It looked great on the model; it looks ok on me. It looks even better on me with my non-practical silk cover up - when covered up, lol. On the bright side, I finally found a swim piece that complements my cover up (been looking for years now...). All this talk and swimwear season coming = diet, exercise and lots of water. 

*MrsJDS*, thanks for the tip! I'll have a look at Rona online later...the W/D gift will probably need to be with DM in tow. Their W/D room was custom built back in the day for slimmer machines so DM complained last night that she is limited to a few brands that make smallish machines. I hadn't even thought of Rona, thank you! 

*Vigee*, how was your shop for a TV? Successful? Are you thinking of the curvy TV for your DH? I wonder if it's really that much better...

*FabF*, you were very healthy last night, only one claw? Good restraint....Taro is uber healthy so there's nothing wrong with that!! I bet it's all water weight anyway. 

*Xiangxiang*, Oooh another TF lipstick! I think your new color is the one I want. 10% off beauty is a great deal, not to be missed for sure!


----------



## MASEML

Here's a photo of my cover up with my new one piece - the one piece has cut outs around the side and front. You can see a bit of the bathing suit peeking out. i have yet to wear this cover up out (after owning it for 5 years and having it shortened - it was made for a model's height). I'll tell myself it's because I haven't found the right suit. . Hope you ladies don't mind my photo - since i had the whole ensemble on, thought I would take photos of myself, probably the only time these go on again.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> Here's a photo of my cover up with my new one piece - the one piece has cut outs around the side. You can see a bit of the bathing suit peeking out. i have yet to wear this cover up out (after owning it for 5 years and having it shortened - it was made for a model's height). I'll tell myself it's because I haven't found the right suit.



I LOVE your cover-up! Who is it by? I still haven't managed to go to H yet so I haven't looked at anything from them.


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I LOVE your cover-up! Who is it by? I still haven't managed to go to H yet so I haven't looked at anything from them.




Thanks Xiangxiang! It's by Mara Hoffman, and I got it from Anthropologie. I got it for a steal - think it was $700 originally but I paid $65 or something. They were practically giving it away for free. I couldn't believe it. 

i managed to find a photo of it from online so you can a better picture for the colours. It's really really beautiful. 

Oh, that H cover up - equally beautiful. I wish I had taken a photo of it on the mannequin...I'm starting to forget what it looked like on it. .  Maybe it means I should visit the store soon.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Hi everyone!  Happy Sunday!  Got my nails done this morning, finished dealing with some office admin and now I can join you at the café!  I am forgoing the opportunity to run, spin or workout with JM today.  Instead, DH and I will take DD for a long walk (8-10km) and that will be my physical activity for the day.  Again we walk through our high end shopping district but given that I went a bit nuts on Thursday at the H sale I will focus on walking and not think about popping into a store.  As DH said, me walking by H without going in probably saves me a few thousand dollars right there!
> 
> 
> I seriously feel like I have missed so much of the chatter at the café these last two days.
> 
> 
> MASEML - if you need a W/D, just go to Rona (online) or HD (online).  Again, click, click, click and you are done. Next!!!  LOL  I am so not into shopping for stuff like W/D so for me, the faster I can get it over with, the better.
> 
> 
> Dharma/Xiang/Vigee - did I mention I am the hugest fan of mousselines?  There are so many ways to wear them. I should take a few pics and show you.  What I love about them is the carefree way in which you can just toss one on.  I will convert you all!
> 
> 
> Dharma - your DD's hair cut is truly adorable, yet funky and sophisticated. Having said that I'm not sure your teen will appreciate us "older" women calling her hair cut adorable, but I really do like it.  Glad to hear the blue dye came out.  Growing up my parents would have never allowed me to dye my hair any colour (parents were very strict).  Don't know how I feel about my own DD one day wanting to dye her beautiful hair but I will cross that bridge when I get to it!  As for the physique DVD, I think I will just take the plunge and by a physique DVD.  Will check out Amazon and let you know.
> 
> 
> Xiang - I can't believe you do your own nails.  I don't have the talent to do so.  Love your nails.  I can't wear glitter on my nails - I feel it wears me - but I can appreciate them on others.  Your chanel costume piece is beautiful.  Last night I went to a girl's night out event at my friend's place (poor DH was dateless last night) and it was one of those Tupperware parties but instead of Tupperware it was costume jewellry.  And not like chanel costume jewellry!  I ended up getting a small gift for a friend.  BTW did you get your cheongsam custom made?  I would love to see it!
> 
> 
> MrsO - your new kitty is so cute!!!  Totally understand about wanting to maintain some privacy here.  I have an IG account but it is only to follow people, not to post my own pics.  Still very shy!  I used to watch this show on HGTV called Million Dollar New York Listings or something like that. Gave me an eye into the most amazing condo properties in NY.   Total house porn.
> 
> 
> MASEML - I have shopped at What goes around, like years and years and years ago!  So surprised it is still around today!  Would it sell designer stuff, even H?
> 
> 
> Dharma/Vigee/FabF - today I made a smoothie with a large kale leaf and stem, bananas, whole strawberries (with stem), tofu, ice and water.  Does that count as a "green" drink?  It was green once churned up
> 
> 
> Madam - cute pic of the panda.  I think our zoo has some new pandas too.  Will check them out once the weather is more consistently warmer.
> 
> 
> Vigee - is the forecast looking satisfactorily enough this week for you to attend your meetup?  What typically happens at them?  I have never been.  Is it like lunch + visit to the store?
> 
> 
> FabF - you have an incredible social life and I love how it all revolves around good food!  My type of friend!  Are you excited about DC this week?  Have you sorted out what you will wear purse-wise?
> 
> 
> Kate - I'm hoping you had a great day yesterday at the meetup!  Looking forward to your reveal and trip report!
> 
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day and hello to everyone I have missed!


Hi MrsJDS, I'm going to bring my orange Plume bag. I don't usually travel with my H or other recognizable designer bags. I don't want to attract attention from the custom officers which can make the whole process a lot longer. I'm only bringing a carry on on my way down but may check in a bag if I buy anything although NM and Nordstrom are a bit farther away from my hotel than I'd have liked but there's Macy's, Banana Republic, Ann Taylor, etc. like 5 mins away (and so is the White House).

I almost bought a Jige from an online reseller. I have a tendency to buy a new outfit and accessories just for one event and never use it again. Logic prevails and I didn't order this beautiful anemone Jige. I figured I can apply the $ towards H or Cartier jewelry instead.  It's going to be 20-22C in DC by mid-week, I don't know what to wear to the store opening on Thursday yet.


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> Thanks Xiangxiang! It's by Mara Hoffman, and I got it from Anthropologie. I got it for a steal - think it was $700 originally but I paid $65 or something. They were practically giving it away for free. I couldn't believe it.
> 
> i managed to find a photo of it from online so you can a better picture for the colours. It's really really beautiful.
> 
> Oh, that H cover up - equally beautiful. I wish I had taken a photo of it on the mannequin...I'm starting to forget what it looked like on it. .  Maybe it means I should visit the store soon.


MASEML, that's one beautiful coverup. For a moment I thought it was a maxi dress meant for a beach house party or a yacht. Hope you'll be wearing it now that you find a matching one piece.

BTW, congrats on week 2 of training! You go girl!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, can't wait to see which Chanel cuffs you end up with. I'm just at this Chinese mall (largest in NA) to get my nails done and there are a few stores with all the knock offs. Took a peek in one store and they have all kinds of H bracelets like KDT, clic H, other leather ones for $50 each. Looks not too bad. I couldn't tell on the KDTs at all although I'm sure it's flimsy if tried on. They also have about 4-5 "Chanel" necklaces and designer watches. Although why someone would buy a Michael Kors knock off bag is beyond me when you can buy a real one for a few hundreds.





MASEML said:


> Here's a photo of my cover up with my new one piece - the one piece has cut outs around the side and front. You can see a bit of the bathing suit peeking out. i have yet to wear this cover up out (after owning it for 5 years and having it shortened - it was made for a model's height). I'll tell myself it's because I haven't found the right suit. . Hope you ladies don't mind my photo - since i had the whole ensemble on, thought I would take photos of myself, probably the only time these go on again.



*FabF*, your experience at the mall store today has convinced me to buy the cuffs only from Chanel directly. There is no way that I will be able to detect a fake even from a reputable reseller. I am going to call the NYC and LA Chanel stores tomorrow and find out if they have in stock or a waitlist for the cuffs. Wish me luck! 

*xiangxiang*, congrats on your new TF lipstick. You all made me a convert and I bought one a few weeks ago but have yet to use it. It was the color that we were all talking about, Indian Rose. Didn't even try it on at the TF make-up counter, trust your recommendations. Also, congrats that you are even slimmer than you were a few years ago. That is great news! No diet for you right now.

*MASEML*, love your beach cover-up and it looks wonderful on you. Like *xiangxiang*, am interested in finding out the designer from you. Would love to have a matching cover-up and swimsuit, this might be the year for it. I found a good website from my eldest DD, its called EverythingButWater.com and they have an amazing selection of swimsuits, cover-ups, hats, etc. and I can spend hours playing there.


----------



## Suncatcher

MASEML said:


> *MrsJDS*, thanks for the tip! I'll have a look at Rona online later...the W/D gift will probably need to be with DM in tow. Their W/D room was custom built back in the day for slimmer machines so DM complained last night that she is limited to a few brands that make smallish machines. I hadn't even thought of Rona, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MASEML - Beautiful coverup!  Love the colours and its Miami vibe.
> 
> We purchased our W/D from Rona. Not sure if you have this store where you live. Anyway, Rona has a decent selection of W/D, no matter your budget.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> Thanks Xiangxiang! It's by Mara Hoffman, and I got it from Anthropologie. I got it for a steal - think it was $700 originally but I paid $65 or something. They were practically giving it away for free. I couldn't believe it.
> 
> i managed to find a photo of it from online so you can a better picture for the colours. It's really really beautiful.
> 
> Oh, that H cover up - equally beautiful. I wish I had taken a photo of it on the mannequin...I'm starting to forget what it looked like on it. .  Maybe it means I should visit the store soon.



woza, this is stunning! Can't believe how much you paid for it! It does look very long though so probably would be too long for me. Otherwise I really would go hunt one down!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Hi MrsJDS, I'm going to bring my orange Plume bag. I don't usually travel with my H or other recognizable designer bags. I don't want to attract attention from the custom officers which can make the whole process a lot longer. I'm only bringing a carry on on my way down but may check in a bag if I buy anything although NM and Nordstrom are a bit farther away from my hotel than I'd have liked but there's Macy's, Banana Republic, Ann Taylor, etc. like 5 mins away (and so is the White House).
> 
> I almost bought a Jige from an online reseller. I have a tendency to buy a new outfit and accessories just for one event and never use it again. Logic prevails and I didn't order this beautiful anemone Jige. I figured I can apply the $ towards H or Cartier jewelry instead.  It's going to be 20-22C in DC by mid-week, I don't know what to wear to the store opening on Thursday yet.



*Fabfashion*, are you all geared up for the DC re-opening! So excited for you! Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, your experience at the mall store today has convinced me to buy the cuffs only from Chanel directly. There is no way that I will be able to detect a fake even from a reputable reseller. I am going to call the NYC and LA Chanel stores tomorrow and find out if they have in stock or a waitlist for the cuffs. Wish me luck!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, congrats on your new TF lipstick. You all made me a convert and I bought one a few weeks ago but have yet to use it. It was the color that we were all talking about, Indian Rose. Didn't even try it on at the TF make-up counter, trust your recommendations. Also, congrats that you are even slimmer than you were a few years ago. That is great news! No diet for you right now.
> 
> *MASEML*, love your beach cover-up and it looks wonderful on you. Like *xiangxiang*, am interested in finding out the designer from you. Would love to have a matching cover-up and swimsuit, this might be the year for it. I found a good website from my eldest DD, its called EverythingButWater.com and they have an amazing selection of swimsuits, cover-ups, hats, etc. and I can spend hours playing there.



*Vigee*, let us know what you find on Chanel cuff! They are all very beautiful! Thank you for your kind words on my losing some weight but my weight fluctuates so it's at the low point. I am sure it will come back up at some point. Beside, I am not getting any younger! 

Speak of EverythingButWater, I think I might have seen their store here not long time ago. Must research to see if I can visit again.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> MASEML, that's one beautiful coverup. For a moment I thought it was a maxi dress meant for a beach house party or a yacht. Hope you'll be wearing it now that you find a matching one piece.
> 
> BTW, congrats on week 2 of training! You go girl!



I think the cover-up can definitely double up as a maxi-dress! Good call!


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> MASEML, that's one beautiful coverup. For a moment I thought it was a maxi dress meant for a beach house party or a yacht. Hope you'll be wearing it now that you find a matching one piece.
> 
> BTW, congrats on week 2 of training! You go girl!



*FabF*, Lol. I could definitely wear this on a yacht....if only I know someone with one. Sigh. Imagine wearing this on the Hudson River? It's the only water around here and the rumor is that it's so uber dirty. 



Fabfashion said:


> Hi MrsJDS, I'm going to bring my orange Plume bag. I don't usually travel with my H or other recognizable designer bags. I don't want to attract attention from the custom officers which can make the whole process a lot longer. I'm only bringing a carry on on my way down but may check in a bag if I buy anything although NM and Nordstrom are a bit farther away from my hotel than I'd have liked but there's Macy's, Banana Republic, Ann Taylor, etc. like 5 mins away (and so is the White House).
> 
> I almost bought a Jige from an online reseller. I have a tendency to buy a new outfit and accessories just for one event and never use it again. Logic prevails and I didn't order this beautiful anemone Jige. I figured I can apply the $ towards H or Cartier jewelry instead.  It's going to be 20-22C in DC by mid-week, I don't know what to wear to the store opening on Thursday yet.



*FabF, * Ohhhhh an anemone Jige. It must be so beautiful...but as you say, logic must prevail here. Stay away from it FabF.... Are you wearing those heels you bought the other day, the black ones with the jewel in the front? Hmm, cabbing to NM/Nordstrom could be an option? 
DC is going to be so fun! I'm excited to hear/see what amazing goodies you bring back from your trip (from all stores!) 




VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, your experience at the mall store today has convinced me to buy the cuffs only from Chanel directly. There is no way that I will be able to detect a fake even from a reputable reseller. I am going to call the NYC and LA Chanel stores tomorrow and find out if they have in stock or a waitlist for the cuffs. Wish me luck!
> 
> *MASEML*, love your beach cover-up and it looks wonderful on you. Like *xiangxiang*, am interested in finding out the designer from you. Would love to have a matching cover-up and swimsuit, this might be the year for it. I found a good website from my eldest DD, its called EverythingButWater.com and they have an amazing selection of swimsuits, cover-ups, hats, etc. and I can spend hours playing there.



*Vigee, *I just looked at this website, um - amazing! Just skimming through, great selection of swimwear and cover ups. And they carry great brands. 

Good luck with your search for a new cuff! There's a standalone Chanel jewelry store on Madison, that location is your best bet me thinks. 



MrsJDS said:


> MASEML - Beautiful coverup!  Love the colours and its Miami vibe.
> 
> We purchased our W/D from Rona. Not sure if you have this store where you live. Anyway, Rona has a decent selection of W/D, no matter your budget.



*Thanks MrsJDS!*, just checked and there's one just a 5-10 minute drive! Oh yes, there's also Home Depot in Canada too. So many options. Do you have a recommendation between brands? May tag, Whirlpool, these are brands I've heard of and are established names.  Our new place is supposed to come with Bosch W/D - never heard of this brand but assuming it must be somewhat decent....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *I think the cover-up can definitely double up as a maxi-dress! Good call!*



+2, totally agree about the maxi-dress. 
It's gorgeous and love Mara Hoffman swimsuits, too. 

*xiangxiang*, I know that EverythingButWater has stores but not sure if there is one in London. Hope so, there is a store about 10 minutes away from me but I have only ordered online from them and they have great customer service.

Ladies, would love your opinions about the Chanel cuffs. Which one do you like better, pic 1 or 2, both or neither? 
Think that I prefer pic 1 but not all that sure about it.


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> +2, totally agree about the maxi-dress.
> It's gorgeous and love Mara Hoffman swimsuits, too.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, I know that EverythingButWater has stores but not sure if there is one in London. Hope so, there is a store about 10 minutes away from me but I have only ordered online from them and they have great customer service.
> 
> Ladies, would love your opinions about the Chanel cuffs. Which one do you like better, pic 1 or 2, both or neither?
> Think that I prefer pic 1 but not all that sure about it.




I love #1!!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Fabfashion*, are you all geared up for the DC re-opening! So excited for you! Can't wait to hear all about it!


xiangxiang, I just spent an hour trying on jewelry. I'm usually a bling girl and there are 2 necklaces that would have worked beautifully with my dress. But then I put on the Parade necklace that I got from Hawaii and it looks really nice. No bling but quite a statement and being an H event, I thought it'd be appropriate. So Parade necklace it goes.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Thanks again for the kind words, everyone.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> +2, totally agree about the maxi-dress.
> It's gorgeous and love Mara Hoffman swimsuits, too.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, I know that EverythingButWater has stores but not sure if there is one in London. Hope so, there is a store about 10 minutes away from me but I have only ordered online from them and they have great customer service.
> 
> Ladies, would love your opinions about the Chanel cuffs. Which one do you like better, pic 1 or 2, both or neither?
> Think that I prefer pic 1 but not all that sure about it.



I prefer #1 as well!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, I just spent an hour trying on jewelry. I'm usually a bling girl and there are 2 necklaces that would have worked beautifully with my dress. But then I put on the Parade necklace that I got from Hawaii and it looks really nice. No bling but quite a statement and being an H event, I thought it'd be appropriate. So Parade necklace it goes.



Your parade necklace is gorgeous! Yes very appropriate for an H event! So excited for you!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, I just spent an hour trying on jewelry. I'm usually a bling girl and there are 2 necklaces that would have worked beautifully with my dress. But then I put on the Parade necklace that I got from Hawaii and it looks really nice. No bling but quite a statement and being an H event, I thought it'd be appropriate. So Parade necklace it goes.



*FabF*, yes, your Parade necklace is perfect for an H event and congrats on retraining from that impulse Jige purchase. That was a close call I bet, love anemone!

*MASEML* and *xinagxiang*, thanks for the vote of confidence regarding the Chanel cuff pic 1, it was my favorite too. Wanted to make sure it wasn't my imagination, lol. 

*MASEML*, have heard of Bosch appliances, they are very popular in Switzerland and are based in Germany. 

Glad that you like the EverythingButWater website and they run terrific sales too. Most of my swimwear and cover-ups are from there, a great selection at every price point IMO.

*MadamB*, love your sense of humor, always makes me laugh!


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> +2, totally agree about the maxi-dress.
> It's gorgeous and love Mara Hoffman swimsuits, too.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, I know that EverythingButWater has stores but not sure if there is one in London. Hope so, there is a store about 10 minutes away from me but I have only ordered online from them and they have great customer service.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think the cover-up can definitely double up as a maxi-dress! Good call!



Ooh I Had thought about making it into a maxi except it's semi-sheer and the only closure is the tie in the front (and is backless)...I'd be giving people a show if I didn't wear a swim suit underneath


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, yes, your Parade necklace is perfect for an H event and congrats on retraining from that impulse Jige purchase. That was a close call I bet, love anemone!
> 
> *MASEML* and *xinagxiang*, thanks for the vote of confidence regarding the Chanel cuff pic 1, it was my favorite too. Wanted to make sure it wasn't my imagination, lol.
> 
> *MASEML*, have heard of Bosch appliances, they are very popular in Switzerland and are based in Germany.
> 
> Glad that you like the EverythingButWater website and they run terrific sales too. Most of my swimwear and cover-ups are from there, a great selection at every price point IMO.
> 
> *MadamB*, love your sense of humor, always makes me laugh!


I love #1 too, Vigee. It also allows for stacking if so desire. 

Thanks, ladies, on the Parade. Just needed the vote of confidence because I've only been wearing silver necklaces as recently as 6 months and usually during day time. It's a beautiful piece, I'm so glad I saw it in person.

The jige was extremely tempting. I had given myself so many reasons including why it'll make a great day bag for lunch, to the office, etc. As if! Okay, may be once or twice. I was also checking out a 28 and 32 black box Kelly sellier GHW. I love how Kelly Rutherford rocked the black K in both a 28 and 32 and I could use this for day and evening (may be a 28). Logic prevailed and I didn't pull the plug although I may one day. BTW, didn't hear back from JnJ at all. Strange.


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> Ooh I Had thought about making it into a maxi except it's semi-sheer and the only closure is the tie in the front (and is backless)...I'd be giving people a show if I didn't wear a swim suit underneath


MASEML, Lowes is another store you can find W/D. Bosch is a very reputable brand, you can't go wrong. I think nowadays most W/D are very reliable. We went with a natural gas dryer because the SA said it doesn't cause any statics and we'd never need any static guard, etc. He was so right. 10 years and our clothes never get static. Also check for quietness, capacity, water and electricity usage. 

I think you can rock the coverup as a sheer maxi layer on top of a very long tank dress in nude or white or black (or whichever color from the design). It'd be so St Tropez.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, yes, your Parade necklace is perfect for an H event and congrats on retraining from that impulse Jige purchase. That was a close call I bet, love anemone!
> 
> *MASEML* and *xinagxiang*, thanks for the vote of confidence regarding the Chanel cuff pic 1, it was my favorite too. Wanted to make sure it wasn't my imagination, lol.
> 
> *MASEML*, have heard of Bosch appliances, they are very popular in Switzerland and are based in Germany.
> 
> Glad that you like the EverythingButWater website and they run terrific sales too. Most of my swimwear and cover-ups are from there, a great selection at every price point IMO.
> 
> *MadamB*, love your sense of humor, always makes me laugh!



Thank you, Viggee!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - DH cooked a fabulous dinner (again) on the BBQ.  It was a really nice day today but a bit too cold to eat outside. Now am just about to deal with the kiddies' bedtime but thought I could chime in on a few things.


*Vigee* - I prefer #1 and I quite like it too.  I find #2 too referential for my taste.  Is this available on-line?


*MASEML* - I concur with FabF's view, namely that all of the W/D brands are pretty good.  We went with Samsung and there was a distinct reason we didn't go with Bosch (I believe it had to do with the size - Bosch was too small).  We have a huge Samsung W/D set with all the bells and whistles but I have no idea if all of the bells are whistles are used.  I also believe that one company owns many of the brands - Whirlpool - it owns Maytag and Kitchenaid too (inter alia).  So the difference between them may just be a marketing difference more than anything else.


*FabF* - you are going to look so lovely with your Parade necklace at the event!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - DH cooked a fabulous dinner (again) on the BBQ.  It was a really nice day today but a bit too cold to eat outside. Now am just about to deal with the kiddies' bedtime but thought I could chime in on a few things.
> 
> 
> *Vigee* - I prefer #1 and I quite like it too.  I find #2 too referential for my taste.  Is this available on-line?
> 
> 
> *MASEML* - I concur with FabF's view, namely that all of the W/D brands are pretty good.  We went with Samsung and there was a distinct reason we didn't go with Bosch (I believe it had to do with the size - Bosch was too small).  We have a huge Samsung W/D set with all the bells and whistles but I have no idea if all of the bells are whistles are used.  I also believe that one company owns many of the brands - Whirlpool - it owns Maytag and Kitchenaid too (inter alia).  So the difference between them may just be a marketing difference more than anything else.
> 
> 
> *FabF* - you are going to look so lovely with your Parade necklace at the event!!!


MrsJDS, BBQ sounds yummy! It was truly a nice sunny day albeit chilly. Did you stop by at H today? I mentioned to my SA at the sale that I'll stop by in the next couple of weeks. Don't need anything though but I wonder if they have a Galop bracelet I can try on or one of the silver cuffs such as Arcand, Chaine d'Ancre Passerelie.


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> MrsJDS, BBQ sounds yummy! It was truly a nice sunny day albeit chilly. Did you stop by at H today? I mentioned to my SA at the sale that I'll stop by in the next couple of weeks. Don't need anything though but I wonder if they have a Galop bracelet I can try on or one of the silver cuffs such as Arcand, Chaine d'Ancre Passerelie.



Hi FabF - Nope, I just walked on by on my walk today ... saved myself another few thousand dollars LOL.   Truthfully, my SA does not work today so I would not drop in normally on Sunday.  Let me know what you end up getting!  I look forward to the reveal!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Hi FabF - Nope, I just walked on by on my walk today ... saved myself another few thousand dollars LOL.   Truthfully, my SA does not work today so I would not drop in normally on Sunday.  Let me know what you end up getting!  I look forward to the reveal!!!


MrsJDS, I'm hoping I won't get anything in DC. Just look-see. Wouldn't mind picking up spring clothes and may be shoes at regular stores though. I'm so tired of still wearing tights!


----------



## Fabfashion

Vigee, I tried the Kaizen shake today. First I mixed one scoop with just water so I could try how it tastes. It's chocolatey but not too sweet. I've read some reviewers adding additional chocolate syrup--well this is a protein shake not a chocolate milk shake. I then added some milk and it tasted better than just water. Nice texture and I'll be keeping it. One scoop is only 150 calories. My friend who recommended it added the mix to almond milk. I didn't have any but I think it'll taste good with almond or soy milk.


----------



## MASEML

Happy Monday! Here bright and early to the cafe - could use a large coffee right now (soon...) 

So it's done - indirectly purchased a W/D set for DM for Mother's Day! It's a tad early but last night DM texted last night to say she went appliance shopping and purchased a set. When DM has an idea in her head and wants something, there's no stopping her. So, I told her I'll just pay for it (a mini battle ensued as I tried to convince her that I wanted to pay for it, but I won! Though I had to throw in that it's for Father's Day too).   

B]MrsJDS[/B], yum, I love BBQs, so much so that on a ski trip to Mt. Tremblant, a few of us rented a large house by the mountain and I'm the dead of winter (early Feb), with snow piled high on the side porch), the men went out to BBQ. Hope you had a nice weekend! Wallet safe for another weekend  

*FabF*, parade necklace is perfect for the DC event! Have you thought of what else you'll wear? Oh yes, and Lowes - is that in Canada? 

*Vigee*, looking forward to what news you bring about the Chanel cuff! It's so pretty a did you spot it on the Chanel website? 

*Xiangxiang*, how was your weekend? Were you up in your house or in London? 

*Kate*, how did the LV meet up go?! I think you said it went well and I recall you made some very nice purchases. Have you revealed them on any thread? Would be interested in seeing, if you'll share....

*Dharma*, did you come to the city this weekend with your kids? You came last weekend right? 
Oh, they've caught a couple of the coyotes - can you believe there are coyotes running around?! 

Hello to Anna, Etoile, MadamB, and everyone else!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies, bright and sunny here today ~ the perfect Spring day! 
Cannot wait until it is swimming pool weather, just another month or so away. 

Thanks for all of your opinions about the Chanel cuff. *MrsJDS*, it is not available online so I will call a few stores this week to find it or at least get on the waiting list. Not in a hurry and it is from the Chanel Spring/Summer 15 collection ~ there should be a few floating around in the USA stores. 

*MASEML*, so glad that you won that W/D battle with your DM and now you have both Mother's Day and Father's Day covered. Yay!!! 

Picked out a 40" Samsung LED HDTV Smart TV for DH for Father's Day at BestBuy.com. Looks like it has the right dimensions to fit in to the armoire in his study upstairs, so that is taken almost completed.  Just have to check-out my shopping cart and I have plenty of time, so there is no rush. It has very positive reviews and my hope is that the TV quality lives up to the hype.

*FabF*, thanks for the feedback about the protein powder and I will have to try it. Didn't eat any of my protein bars yesterday and totally FORGOT about them, lol.  

Love the H Galop collection and my personal opinion is that you cannot go wrong with any of the pieces ~ they are beautiful!!! Maybe you will come back from DC with something? Totally enabling you here. 

*MrsJDS*, after the H sale bonanza last week you probably don't need anything from H, right? Don't blame you for walking by H yesterday especially if it was your SA's day off. Hope that you have a great week at the office, you must be settling in by now. 

*xiangxiang*, your Monday work day is almost finished. Did you have back-to-back meetings all day? Ugh, how I used to hate that but it does make the time go by much faster. There is a positive side to everything.

Coco and I have a lazy morning planned and then meeting a few friends for lunch later today ~ nothing major just fun. Will be eating light due to my diet, Grrrr. 

Hello to all and hope that everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Monday, everyone! We have a lovely spring day here too. By hump day, it'll be quite warm. 

MASEML, hooray for getting both your Mother's Day and Father's Day gifts all taken care of. Is the W for your DM and D for your DF?  I'm packing very light for the DC trip so I'll have room to bring stuff back.  I've already mapped out the stores near my hotel and H, and may swing by the Natural History museum just to see the Hope diamond and dinosaurs again. I'd like to check out another Smithsonian museum too if I have extra time. There's an Italian resto, Tosca, that a few tPFers here recommended. My friend and I will probably go there for lunch after the store opening on Thursday. 

Vigee, lunch with friends sounds like fun. Have a great time! My only vice when going out to eat is that I can never say no to dessert. I'm having Kaizen for lunch and will go window shopping to work it off. Hope you find the Chanel cuff soon. It'll make a nice Mother's Day prezzie. The good thing with Chanel is they will ship and you can take photos when in the store. H can be a stickler about these things. Congrats on picking out the TV for your DH. He'll be so happy I'm sure--guys always love electronics.  I think I'm going to get the Fitbit Surge for DH for monitoring his heart rate during cycling. 

What everyone else has planned for today? Have a great day, all!


----------



## MSO13

Hi everyone!

*Maseml*, congrats on getting the present taken care of! My DF used to be terrible about accepting gifts from my and DH but in recent years he allows us to gift him with plane tickets and visits with us which is nice. His only extravagance my whole life has been collecting photographs which is impossible for us to buy for him since it's so subjective. He's coming for a visit this summer and we're treating him to a lovely hotel in NYC for a few days, his favorite city he's lived in. We're also planning a big family trip to Paris or to a tropical beach for his milestone bday in a few years with my siblings and their kids. He won't argue about that!

*Fab,* I'm excited for your DC trip! You're going to have so much fun and there is so much to do in DC. I too have a hard time not having dessert when dining out and usually want something sweet after most meals. I love the Galop collection, can't wait to see if anything from H hitches a ride home with you! Does the exchange work against you though? 

*Vigee*, I didn't get to weigh in but I also love the first cuff. I hope you're able to track it down. Can the local Chanel at NM or Saks track it down for you? They were able to search the boutiques for that graffiti scarf I returned. Also, I went in one time with my HAC and they were all falling all over themselves to help me find a necklace so maybe you can use some H bait to speed up the process?  

I think you picked a great TV, we have had Samsung exclusively for years and have one with the early smart tv features and they're awesome products. 40" is a great size. When we got our first 50" I was like, ok this is big enough but each new one just gets bigger  

*MrsJDS*, we love our BBQ and use it frequently. We got a really fancy "manly" one with the proceeds from a big garage sale we had years ago. I've made all kinds of stuff on it. BBQ is very popular in the neighborhood where we live and pretty much every night in the summer someone is cooking out. 

We just got a big supply shipment in at work that I need to sort through but my Valextra cats arrived and they are very cute. Will post a pic in the non H indulgences thread later on this evening. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## MASEML

FabF, what about a GoPro for your DH for Father's Day. Since he's a cycling enthusiast, could be fun to record/capture cycling moments. It's something I got for SO last year for our anniversary...he loves it!


----------



## dharma

Wow!  So many posts since yesterday AM! Morning everyone, it sounds like to the day is off to a great start  Drank my first green juice and on the second. I'm already craving a brownie 
MASEML, did you say coyotes? I did not hear about that!!! Amazing. Congrats on the WD gift, somehow I still thought you were doing a TV!  I can't keep up, lol. At least you know she likes it because she selected it, so it's perfect. Didn't go to the city this past weekend but I'll be there for work all next week, plus I will help my niece move out of her midtown dorm in the middle of the month and DD will join me then.

Vigee, I like the first cuff best as well. Is it enamel?  It's very cool. The blueprint juice is on sale at Whole Foods right now that's why I made a spur of the moment decision to cleanse.  It usually runs 60.00 per day but on sale it's 40.  Much better! Have a fun lunch!

MrsO, your drink sounds intriguing and high tech. Does it make you more computer literate since it was developed in Silicon Valley?  If so, sign me up Happy to hear that Studiokitty is warming up to Fosterkitty. 

FabF, agree with the others about your necklace, it sounds perfect!  The whole outfit is coming together!  I'm not sure what you like to see but if you are looking for one more Smithsonian museum, I highly recommend the Freer and Sickler Galleries at the end of the mall. It's usually very quiet in there and the Peacock room is magnificent. I love that the Smithsonian is free and you can just pop in and out of the buildings to see what you like. The sculpture garden is also wonderful on a nice day. I can't wait to hear all about the H dinner, I'm sure it will be fabulous!


----------



## dharma

MASEML, Love your swim coverup, it's so glamourous!!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> Happy Monday! Here bright and early to the cafe - could use a large coffee right now (soon...)
> 
> So it's done - indirectly purchased a W/D set for DM for Mother's Day! It's a tad early but last night DM texted last night to say she went appliance shopping and purchased a set. When DM has an idea in her head and wants something, there's no stopping her. So, I told her I'll just pay for it (a mini battle ensued as I tried to convince her that I wanted to pay for it, but I won! Though I had to throw in that it's for Father's Day too).
> 
> B]MrsJDS[/B], yum, I love BBQs, so much so that on a ski trip to Mt. Tremblant, a few of us rented a large house by the mountain and I'm the dead of winter (early Feb), with snow piled high on the side porch), the men went out to BBQ. Hope you had a nice weekend! Wallet safe for another weekend
> 
> *FabF*, parade necklace is perfect for the DC event! Have you thought of what else you'll wear? Oh yes, and Lowes - is that in Canada?
> 
> *Vigee*, looking forward to what news you bring about the Chanel cuff! It's so pretty a did you spot it on the Chanel website?
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, how was your weekend? Were you up in your house or in London?
> 
> *Kate*, how did the LV meet up go?! I think you said it went well and I recall you made some very nice purchases. Have you revealed them on any thread? Would be interested in seeing, if you'll share....
> 
> *Dharma*, did you come to the city this weekend with your kids? You came last weekend right?
> Oh, they've caught a couple of the coyotes - can you believe there are coyotes running around?!
> 
> Hello to Anna, Etoile, MadamB, and everyone else!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies, bright and sunny here today ~ the perfect Spring day!
> Cannot wait until it is swimming pool weather, just another month or so away.
> 
> Thanks for all of your opinions about the Chanel cuff. *MrsJDS*, it is not available online so I will call a few stores this week to find it or at least get on the waiting list. Not in a hurry and it is from the Chanel Spring/Summer 15 collection ~ there should be a few floating around in the USA stores.
> 
> *MASEML*, so glad that you won that W/D battle with your DM and now you have both Mother's Day and Father's Day covered. Yay!!!
> 
> Picked out a 40" Samsung LED HDTV Smart TV for DH for Father's Day at BestBuy.com. Looks like it has the right dimensions to fit in to the armoire in his study upstairs, so that is taken almost completed.  Just have to check-out my shopping cart and I have plenty of time, so there is no rush. It has very positive reviews and my hope is that the TV quality lives up to the hype.
> 
> *FabF*, thanks for the feedback about the protein powder and I will have to try it. Didn't eat any of my protein bars yesterday and totally FORGOT about them, lol.
> 
> Love the H Galop collection and my personal opinion is that you cannot go wrong with any of the pieces ~ they are beautiful!!! Maybe you will come back from DC with something? Totally enabling you here.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, after the H sale bonanza last week you probably don't need anything from H, right? Don't blame you for walking by H yesterday especially if it was your SA's day off. Hope that you have a great week at the office, you must be settling in by now.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, your Monday work day is almost finished. Did you have back-to-back meetings all day? Ugh, how I used to hate that but it does make the time go by much faster. There is a positive side to everything.
> 
> Coco and I have a lazy morning planned and then meeting a few friends for lunch later today ~ nothing major just fun. Will be eating light due to my diet, Grrrr.
> 
> Hello to all and hope that everyone has a great day!!!



*Vigee, MASEML* and everyone, hope your Monday goes well! I have had a very busy day here. But I did manage to hit the gym for a quick run on the cross trainer.

*MrsJDS*, are you familiar with the running machines? Are their measure of distance covered accurate?


----------



## katekluet

Hi Everyone, just popping in quickly during a busy day...the cafe has been so lively it will take me a bit to catch up. We all had the best time at the meetup! Everyone was so friendly, interesting and enthusiastic. And CPHK Belever did just a fabulous job organizing to make it a great event, Docride's workshop was super. I only had two and a haflf hours sleep Sat. Night before coming home (too much fun!) so still pulling it together, promise more details. Did you know you can shop til MIDNIGHT in LV?!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies, back from lunch and gosh this cafe thread is moving along quickly!!!

*MrsO*, thanks for the vote of confidence for the Samsung TV for DH's study. The 40" is perfect and will be a snug fit in the armoire but should do the trick. We have our largest TV in the downstairs den, which is our main TV watching room and it seems like there is one in every room of the house. The TV in the den is a Samsung, too so that must mean that I am on to something here. One gift off of my list and now I can start on DH's birthday presents, it's never ending.

*xiangxiang*, can't believe that you had a busy day AND hit the gym, too. Congrats and major kudos to you for being so ambitious. Very productive! 

*dharma*, how is your cleanse going now that we have hit mid-afternoon? Thanks for letting us know about the sale at Whole Foods, will look in to next time that I am there. Not sure that I could do a cleanse, might be lacking in will-power. Let us know how it goes today, my fingers are crossed for you. 

You asked about the Chanel cuff, it's made of metal and resin according to their website. It's rare that I buy any accessories other than H but this might be one of those moments.

*FabF*, looks like the Galop has the nod of approval from everyone here. Can't say that we are a negative group of ladies, right? Have you picked out your shoes for the DC trip? Maybe bring a few pairs with you and then you can decide at the spur of the moment. 

Wish that you had bought that Limited Edition Beverly Hills 90cm silk because I was on the site earlier today and it's been sold. I swear that it would have looked perfect on you! 

*kate*, shopping until midnight at LV, that could be a HUGE problem lol. Want to hear all about the meet-up when you have the time. Sounds like you had lots of fun and everyone was super nice. That's encouraging and hopefully there will be another one next year.

Hope that everyone is having a good day and hello to all.


----------



## Fabfashion

Popping in just for a quick hi. My window shopping scored me a DVF wrap dress and a Versace dress on sale! I tried on this Versace dress 2 weeks ago and it wasn't on sale then. Hehe. 

Vigee, great idea on shoes! I was also thinking of bringing 2 pairs of shoes just in case. Aww...that scarf was sold already? I jsut saw it online last night. BTW, through my dress rehersal last night I discovered that my unworn Zebra Pegasus CSGM matches my BI perfectly. I'm bringing that shawl with me just in case it's cool inside. The b/w stripes go nicely with my black dress. I'm liking the Galop necklace too but haven't seen one IRL. I'm sure I don't need too much encouragement but I'm trying to be good and stay on H ban island for as long as possible. I'll try not to buy anything until it's closer to my bday in August. 

MASEML, thanks for the suggestion on the GoPro. I think DH mentioned someone in his cycling club was using one. I'll have to read up more on it. Does your SO use his often? Are you going to the NYC meet too?

xiangxiang, congrats on hitting the gym. I still haven't stopped by the one near me to do pilates yet. :shame: Although I think I'll look better in the new dresses I bought if I can lose a few pounds and be a little toner. 

dharma, how's the cleanse coming along? I only had the Amazing Grass, a protein shake and almond thins all day. When I went for a walk, I kept noticing how many enticing restaurants there were along the route. Even Subways and McD looked appetizing. Lol. Thank you for the suggestions on the sightseeing. I'll try to read up on it tonight. 

MrsO, the US exchange has improved slightly since my trip to Hawaii. Most H items are still more expensive in the US now but if I see something I can't find here (like those gator CDCs) then it's all about availability. Strangely enough the CSGMs are only about $2 difference. Used to be the CSGM was $200 cheaper in the US. Well, I'm not into the CSGMs as much anymore. I'm finding them a bit delicate. My new love is the moussie even though I haven't worn mine yet. They seem very durable and easy to wear especially for someone who can't tie scarves. The thought of just wrapping it around bohemian style appeals to me immensely. The big trip with your DF and the rest of your family sounds like it'll be a lot of fun. Any ideas yet?

Kate, so glad to see you back safe and sound and that you had lots of fun. Can't wait to hear updates and what goodies you brought home.


----------



## Suncatcher

Oh my - I have not checked the cafe thread since this morning and I have missed so much!

Kate - I'm most interested in hearing about your LV trip!!! Sounds like a great effort went into making this a wonderful trip for all attendees!  How many of you ended up going to LV?

Will pop in later. Heading home now.


----------



## MASEML

I missed a lot! Let me see if I can do a good job catching up! 

*MrsO*, you and your DH are incredibly thoughtful. What a great present for your DF's birthday - life experiences with family is beyond priceless. The trip to Paris or the big beach vacation for your DF's milestone birthday will be amazing - he will love it I'm sure!! Photography is very subjective - does he collect artwork from ansel Adams or Annie Leibovitz? I usually have to surprise my DM with expensive gifts otherwise she won't accept it. 

*vigee*, how was your lunch? Yay, you selected a TV for DH! What are you thinking for his bday?

*fabF*, window shopping is usually dangerous....ESP if on sale! But, good thing you waited on that Versace dress! Everything goes on sale these days. Where have the days gone when we paid full price (hermes and chanel to some extent are exceptions). Pics to share with us? 

*Kate*, oh yes LV is a very late night city. I personally think the shops stay open late to cater to the gamblers who won some money at the tables....also, since alcohol is free when gambling, people can be a little loose with their wallet! Glad you had a great time. You are such a party animal!  

*dharna*, oh yes, coyotes in Manhattan! They caught one or two already. The animals haven't harmed anyone I don't think, they just don't belong in our parks. Thanks for the cover up compliment! 

Will write more later ladies!


----------



## AnnaE

Ladies -- hello from London! Am jetlagged and tired, but I did get my first maxi twilly (finally found the color / design I liked) from the Bond St store today, so it was a productive day for me. Off to bed but I hope you all are having a great week!


----------



## MASEML

*fabF*, you asked about the go pro. He loves it; he hasn't used it for a while (but outdoor cycling season just started). We took the go pro on our safari and we captured a lot of really cool videos (once we got the camera at the right height)...

As for the New York meet up, I wish I could. It's hard for me to plan to leave the office for long periods; I don't know how my day will shake out until the day before or morning of. I'm a proponent for weekend meet ups but that's always a hard ask (giving up a weekend afternoon that could be otherwise spent with kids, family, etc). Maybe next one, I'll take the day off!


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> *fabF*, you asked about the go pro. He loves it; he hasn't used it for a while (but outdoor cycling season just started). We took the go pro on our safari and we captured a lot of really cool videos (once we got the camera at the right height)...
> 
> As for the New York meet up, I wish I could. It's hard for me to plan to leave the office for long periods; I don't know how my day will shake out until the day before or morning of. I'm a proponent for weekend meet ups but that's always a hard ask (giving up a weekend afternoon that could be otherwise spent with kids, family, etc). Maybe next one, I'll take the day off!


MASEML, I'll definitely check into the GoPro--probably after the DC trip, still time yet. I couldn't stop laughing at myself just now. I know I have quite a few DVF wrap dresses already. Well, I just saw that they're all B/W in various patterns and necklines including this one. Oh well, I'm keeping it anyways. It was only C$120 and the others are a little snug until I lose a few pounds. That's my excuse and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Fabfashion

AnnaE said:


> Ladies -- hello from London! Am jetlagged and tired, but I did get my first maxi twilly (finally found the color / design I liked) from the Bond St store today, so it was a productive day for me. Off to bed but I hope you all are having a great week!


Hi AnnaE! Congrats on your first MT! Please share pic when you have a chance. Hope you'll have a fun time once you get some z's.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hope that everyone has had a good day and jumping in now quickly now before this cafe thread gets too far ahead of me. Lunch was fun and I did pretty well on my diet.

*FabF*, yay you that the Zebra Pegasus CSGM coordinates with your BI and black dress. That will be a great outfit! Definitely bring at least two pairs of heels with you IMO ~ now you can see how I get in to trouble overpacking. 

Glad that I am not the only one who finds the H CSGMs to be a little delicate. Well said, *FabF*.

Moving on, BestBuy.com was sold out of the Samsung TV today. Can you believe what happened in one day? Luckily my favorite online store, Amazon had it with only seven of them left in stock so I hit the buy button asap and it was much less expensive, too. Done with Father's Day!  

Also, congrats on your sale items, amazing purchases.

*MrsO*, your gift of a vacation for your DF is a wonderful idea and can't wait to hear how it progresses. I think that syncing up schedules for your entire family will be the main challenge but I might be wrong. Love seeing families vacation together, it is so special. 

*AnnaE*, glad to hear that you are in London and your main sightseeing/shopping has been successful. Haven't taken the plunge in to the MT world yet but it is tempting! Which design and CW did you pick up? If you have the chance, pics please 

*MASEML*, coyotes in Manhattan?!?! Now I have heard of everything, it sure is a crazy city   I agree with you that the strategy in late night shopping hours in LV might have a lot to do with people spending when they are a little tipsy or have hit the jackpot. 

Not sure if I will be attending the NYC meet-up, it will all depend on the weather. Rain + NYC = Not for me! So, I am looking at my weather app to track showers for the end of the week. Hopefully there will be sunny skies. Otherwise maybe we will see each other at the next NYC meet-up. 

We are getting my DH a new iPhone for his birthday and probably a new iPad, too. 

*dharma*, the Chanel cuff is resin and metal but I might have to wait for my birthday in July to get it. Found out from my DH that my DDs have already picked out a Mother's Day prezzie that he says I will love and to be sure to act surprised. Really not one of us in this family can keep a secret! This makes me laugh, we are all so transparent with each other. My bet is that it is an H scarf of some kind and I will cherish whatever they give me. 

That's it for me this evening, see you in the AM tomorrow!


----------



## Suncatcher

MASEML said:


> *dharna*, oh yes, coyotes in Manhattan! They caught one or two already. The animals haven't harmed anyone I don't think, they just don't belong in our parks. Thanks for the cover up compliment!
> 
> Will write more later ladies!


 *MASEML* - Coyotes: are you talking about men or women on the prowl?!?  LOL


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> MASEML- Coyotes: are you talking about men or women on the prowl?!?  LOL



*MrsJDS*, you had me roaring with laughter at that!!!


----------



## Suncatcher

I couldn't help myself!!  It was just waiting for such a comment!  Coyotes in Manhattan ha!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - all of you who are already organized for Mother's Day and Father's Day - you put the rest of us to shame!!!  My DH said yesterday that he didn't know if my SA was my friend or his enemy after she texted him to remind him that she could help him with his Mother's Day gift needs. Every Mother's Day we celebrate at the hotel where DH and I got married. There is a nice restaurant in there with a special lunch that day so we take my mom and two of our nannies (the ones with children). It's a really nice affair and that's our gift to everyone present. 

DH picks up his new 911 GT tomorrow. Suffice it to say he might not be home tomorrow for dinner as he drives up and down the highways testing out his new love. 

Anne - do show us your new MT!

Vigee - what would we do without shopping over the Internet!  Gone are those days when we actually had to go in and buy a TV in a store!  That is as exciting as watching paint dry in my opinion!

FabF - the CSGMs are very fragile - I agree - but boy do I love so many of their designs and how I can drape them so beautifully (unlike the more slippery silks).


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsO - can't wait to see your valextra cat charms!  Is this your first V purchase?  I hear the quality is fantastic but we can't get this brand in my city. 

Xiang - the running machines are pretty accurate. If they are off distance wise it will be by a couple of percentage points - that's it. So if you ran 5km on the machine you should feel free to tell everyone so 

Dharma - do you find your cleanse leaves you wanting food and is it hard not to succumb?  I have never done a cleanse - never a good time for me to try - but always wanted to.


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> *MASEML* - Coyotes: are you talking about men or women on the prowl?!?  LOL



Lol!!! Cougars, Pumas and Coyotes, ha ha. MrsJDS, you are too funny! Good one!


----------



## Jadeite

Ladies. *yawn* hi.
Omg I'm so tired. I haven't really noticed I've been away from the cafe so long it just suddenly occurred to me I've been away the cafe for a long time. (Am I making sense here??). Cafe certainly is lively from what I can see. Hope everyone is going well. I'm four months in my new country and so busy with the new job I haven't unpacked my cargo. I'm also tired all the time. Sure could use some suggestions on how to muster more energy and vitality. The only indulgence I get these days is just a weekly massage. 

Dharma, hi looks like you're doing a juice fast? How long is that going for? Maybe this is something I need too....


----------



## Jadeite

MrsJDS said:


> *MASEML* - Coyotes: are you talking about men or women on the prowl?!?  LOL




Women on the prowl for .....bags...? Lol


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> MrsO - can't wait to see your valextra cat charms!  Is this your first V purchase?  I hear the quality is fantastic but we can't get this brand in my city.
> 
> Xiang - the running machines are pretty accurate. If they are off distance wise it will be by a couple of percentage points - that's it. So if you ran 5km on the machine you should feel free to tell everyone so
> 
> Dharma - do you find your cleanse leaves you wanting food and is it hard not to succumb?  I have never done a cleanse - never a good time for me to try - but always wanted to.




I posted them in the non H thread, they're pretty cute and seem handmade. The resin is a little more crafty feeling, more painted than H but they seem like great quality. I'm going to check out more V when I'm next at a Barneys with stock. 

I'm actually off to a rock show, can't believe I'm going out at 10pm on a school night!

Jadeite, nice to see you!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Ladies. *yawn* hi.
> Omg I'm so tired. I haven't really noticed I've been away from the cafe so long it just suddenly occurred to me I've been away the cafe for a long time. (Am I making sense here??). Cafe certainly is lively from what I can see. Hope everyone is going well. I'm four months in my new country and so busy with the new job I haven't unpacked my cargo. I'm also tired all the time. Sure could use some suggestions on how to muster more energy and vitality. The only indulgence I get these days is just a weekly massage.
> 
> Dharma, hi looks like you're doing a juice fast? How long is that going for? Maybe this is something I need too....


Hi Jadeite! So nice to see you in the cafe.  So your cargo has arrived. Hooray! I've been drinking the Amazing Grass green superfood that Vigee's been drinking and it's supposed to give you more energy. It's sold at Whole Foods. I've only been drinking it for 3 days so can't tell a huge difference yet. May be there's something similar in your new country or even the herbal drink that my DM always claims is 'good for you'. If all else fails try ginseng or Red Bull.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Women on the prowl for .....bags...? Lol



Hi *Jadeite*, good to see you back at the cafe!  Women on the prowl for H bags? you should read the Paris Trip for H Bags thread. They are hard core!!!

Sorry to hear that you are so tired and all that I can recommend is cafe lattè, the amazing greens orac drink and Monster Energy Ultra. Those are all the tricks up my sleeve and keeps me awake until bedtime. 

*MrsJDS*, shopping in person for me is like going to the dentist. The only store that I walk in to is H because I absolutely am so very fond of my SA and my spending is in 10 minutes or less even for a B or a K. We have been working together for years now and we know each other quite well. I am totally spoiled with the the ease of online shopping with Amazon Prime, eBay and a few other online European designer sites. 

Love to hear that your DH BBQs ~ we have a huge state of the art grill on our patio that was never used once last year!  Maybe this summer we will get into the habit more. 

*xiangxiang*, how is your day going?

*AnnaE*, what did you do today in London and when do you leave the city?

Totally went off my diet last night and will get back to it today 

More later just waking up :yawn: Hello to all!


----------



## MASEML

*hello jadeite*, sorry to hear you are tired. I can't offer any suggestions on energy drinks but know that red bull seems to work for many. Moving to a new country, learning a new language (if that's applicable), adjusting to a new culture, starting a new job are all very big so it's no wonder why you are tired. Hopefully, it's a temporary thing that will soon dissipate. 

*Vigee*, any lunch outings today with the ladies? I definitely hear you about not coming to NYC for the meet up if it's raining. When it rains, cabs are suddenly not in abundance, subways are wet and smelly. That's sweet that your fan has picked out your M Day gift! I wonder what it could be???? Something from H most definitely? 

*MrsO*, you are amazing. What time did you get home last night? Hope the rock concert was good! 

*AnnaE*, you must've been there for the marathon?! Did you have a chance to see it or better yet, did you run it? 

*Xiangxiang*, I'm reminded (since Anna is in London) of some things I've never done in London. The one thing I can think of is taking the emirates cable car from canary wharf to ?? (No one I know in London will take it with me, they say you land somewhere very far). I'm guessing you haven't taken it either? The other thing is going to the top of the gherkin for champagne.

Morning everyone!!


----------



## Mindi B

Jadeite, you are handling so much--not "just" the demanding new job, but the constant psychological adjustments necessary to live in a new culture.  That mental work DOES require physical energy.  No wonder you're exhausted!  This should gradually get better as you continue to acclimate.  Until then, be good to yourself when and how you can, with massage, exercise (if you find time), good food and general self-care.  Hugs!
Vigee, I am with you on the on-line shopping.  It can still be fun to get a little dressed up and wander, but if I really "need" something, there is no way I would head to a brick-and-mortar.  I mean, I can Google "black pants" or whatever and have pages to choose from while still planted firmly on my couch!   It kind of freaks me out that very few years ago this option didn't exist.  Freaks my DH out too, as back then it was harder for me to spend money. . . he rather liked that.  
I am put to shame by all of you exercising to videos with scary words like "shred" in their titles, and moisturizing assiduously with exotic creams.  And manis!  I am doing none of this.  No wonder I am wrinkly, blunt-nailed, and built like a Weeble.  Sigh.
MrsO, MrsJDS, Fab, xiangxiang, MASEML, everyone, good morning!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Jadeite, you are handling so much--not "just" the demanding new job, but the constant psychological adjustments necessary to live in a new culture.  That mental work DOES require physical energy.  No wonder you're exhausted!  This should gradually get better as you continue to acclimate.  Until then, be good to yourself when and how you can, with massage, exercise (if you find time), good food and general self-care.  Hugs!
> Vigee, I am with you on the on-line shopping.  It can still be fun to get a little dressed up and wander, but if I really "need" something, there is no way I would head to a brick-and-mortar.  I mean, I can Google "black pants" or whatever and have pages to choose from while still planted firmly on my couch!   It kind of freaks me out that very few years ago this option didn't exist.  Freaks my DH out too, as back then it was harder for me to spend money. . . he rather liked that.
> I am put to shame by all of you exercising to videos with scary words like "shred" in their titles, and moisturizing assiduously with exotic creams.  And manis!  I am doing none of this.  *No wonder I am wrinkly, blunt-nailed, and built like a Weeble*.  Sigh.
> MrsO, MrsJDS, Fab, xiangxiang, MASEML, everyone, good morning!




*Mindi*, you are probably beautiful as are your posts on this cafe thread ~ love hearing from you. 

Talking about skin creams, just ordered an organic preservative-free miracle face cream made in Paris that Carine Roitfeld uses from Hervè Herau. Supposedly it is fantastic and will let you know after I receive it. 

*MASEML*, no lunch today with the ladies, a lazy quiet day. Yes, I am quite like my fur baby Coco when it rains and don't like getting wet. No trekking to NYC!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, how is your day going?



Hi *Vigee*, I am doing OK so far. Very tired as well as I didn't sleep very well. I am intrigued about your detox drinks and I think I might try some myself. 



MASEML said:


> *Xiangxiang*, I'm reminded (since Anna is in London) of some things I've never done in London. The one thing I can think of is taking the emirates cable car from canary wharf to ?? (No one I know in London will take it with me, they say you land somewhere very far). I'm guessing you haven't taken it either? The other thing is going to the top of the gherkin for champagne.
> 
> Morning everyone!!



*MASEML*, no I haven't taken the cable car. It it lands somewhere quite far out to the east. But you can easily get back via the DLR which will get back to Bank I think. Top of the gherkin is lovely! I know someone who's a private member there so we go there every now and then. Have you been to the top of The Shard? It cost £25 and you need to pre-book but apparently it's very good! 



AnnaE said:


> Ladies -- hello from London! Am jetlagged and tired, but I did get my first maxi twilly (finally found the color / design I liked) from the Bond St store today, so it was a productive day for me. Off to bed but I hope you all are having a great week!



*AnnaE*, welcome to London! the weather hasn't been very warm and some rain is under way. I hope you will still enjoy London despite all this. Congrats on your first MT! I do like them a lot. 



MrsJDS said:


> Xiang - the running machines are pretty accurate. If they are off distance wise it will be by a couple of percentage points - that's it. So if you ran 5km on the machine you should feel free to tell everyone so



*MrsJDS*, you are a psychic! I did run 5k (3 miles + some change)  yesterday on the machine and I didn't feel too bad. I am hoping to make progress on the time gradually. 



Jadeite said:


> Ladies. *yawn* hi.
> Omg I'm so tired. I haven't really noticed I've been away from the cafe so long it just suddenly occurred to me I've been away the cafe for a long time. (Am I making sense here??). Cafe certainly is lively from what I can see. Hope everyone is going well. I'm four months in my new country and so busy with the new job I haven't unpacked my cargo. I'm also tired all the time. Sure could use some suggestions on how to muster more energy and vitality. The only indulgence I get these days is just a weekly massage.
> 
> Dharma, hi looks like you're doing a juice fast? How long is that going for? Maybe this is something I need too....



*Jadeite*, long time no see! Hope you are getting a hang of the new life in the new country. Do pop in regularly if you can!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hello* Mindi B, Fabfashion, MrsOwen* and everybody else!


----------



## chicinthecity777

OK. I caved in and bought the English Garden mousseline in light pink CW. I panicked because the blue CW has now gone from H.com and I am glad I got mine in time.


----------



## Fabfashion

Good morning, ladies! The sun is out and it's supposed to hit 23C today! I'm hoping to go for a long walk--no window shopping this time, just picking up some gift wrapping for another bday party this weekend and another one next weekend. I hope they have a delicious cake.  I'm half way packed and just have to throw in odds and ends in the bag tonight. Love how I can now check-in the flight and hotel online so I'm ready to go at 3:30 am tomorrow. Yep, you read that right. My flight is at 6:15 am and we have to go through US custom at this end so add in another 30 minutes just in case. Although DH said who will be there that early is beyond him. I guess crazy H person like moi?

Mindi, I second Vigee. I can't imagine you any way other than beautiful. No exotic cream in the world can make a person beautiful on the outside if they're not on the inside. I don't do my nails most of the times or just put a clear coat on. Used to be so much more religious about it pre-DDs but thought I put in a little effort for the DC trip. 

xiangxiang, that's a nice run you did! I'm only doing the Amazing Grass and protein shake with smaller dinner. Can't go completely juice like dharma. No exercising for me just walking. I finally remembered to bring my C&E hand cream today. May be my hands won't look so lizardy in a week or so. 

Vigee, I don't know how one can stick to a diet for very long. I notice every food signs and commercial. I had 1 piece of chocolate last night and then was still craving sweets so I had a tangerine. When I found out how many calories it has this AM, I wish I'd eaten another piece of chocolate instead! Are you having your French bakery goodies today?

MrsO, how was your rock concert? Did you bring an H bag with you, a Massai perhaps? It totally has the rock and roll vibe. 

Kate and EB, how was the LV meet and what did you get? Spill, girls!

Biscuit, how art thou? The horsies and furkids must be happier these days as the weather warms up. What else have you been up to?

Jadeite, wasn't it a big national holiday last/this week? When's your next visit home to see family and the furkids? Do you skype and chat with them some?

AnnaE, how's your visit to London so far? What other acquisition, I mean sightseeing, have you done?

dharma, how's day 2 of the fast? As mentioned above, all I can think of is FOOD. I did drop 1.8 lbs this am, probably water weight but it kept me motivated.  I can reward myself with dinner tomorrow night.

MASEML, any more news on the cayotes? Our area backs on to the conservation area and I've seen a fox before so I tend to be careful when walking our 3 little Maltese--they can look like white bunnies!

Hi MrsJDS, MASEML, etoile, madam, madmadcat, and everyone eles! Have a super day!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> OK. I caved in and bought the English Garden mousseline in light pink CW. I panicked because the blue CW has now gone from H.com and I am glad I got mine in time.



Yay!!! Way to go *xiangxiang*!!! Major congrats on another new moussie. 

*FabF*, 3:30am to the airport? You are talking my type of hours! Glad that you are almost finished packing, too. Went off my diet last night and totally binged on chocolate toffee. So no weight scale for me today, just a little chicken soup for dinner that DH will pick-up for me at Whole Foods. Back to counting calories and drinking my greens today. 

We shall see how it goes!


----------



## dharma

Good morning everyone! So far, so good on the juice cleanse, I did eat a piece of cucumber with mashed avocado last night at dinner, a tiny cheat. I'm working from my home office for a few days so it's not too hard, I could never do this during an out of home day. There is way too much temptation in my line of work and there is always lots of good food and catering around. After going through the cleanse, it does help one make better food decisions going forward. I did find myself watching the food channel all day while working yesterday, so I guess I'm feeling deprived subliminally  

Jadeite, so nice to have you back!! Sorry that you are so tired, be kind to yourself, you've made such a huge change. Massages sound like a perfect antidote. I'm not sure a juice cleanse will make you more energetic, I've heard those claims but have not usually experienced that until the third day and I figure it's because I'm so excited to eat the following day I do find that reducing white flour and dairy generally makes me feel less sluggish along with eating lots dark greens. Terrified of red bull, never touch it. Hope you are able to post more soon!

Mindi, you crack me up but I agree with Vigee, we can tell from your posts that you are fabulous in every way!

Vigee, how sweet that your family has been planning a gift for you! The Chanel cuff is great but a surprise is better! I am very good at keeping gifts secret but DH and DD are not. It's very funny to watch them try to hold things in but I make them for as long as possible. 
You must report on the cream, I'm very intrigued. I never really fall for celeb endorsements but Carine is just way too cool to ignore. I never reported back to you on my la Prarie experience, I found tons of sample packs in my stash and cobbled together all the parts of the "anti ageing" line. It's been a few days of using the serum, cream and eye cream at night and while I haven't had any adverse reactions, it's not like a miracle either. Their advertisements say a difference in two weeks, I'll let you know. If it's not a huge difference, than I will definitely forgo the huge price tags and continue looking or stick with my Revive.

Xiang Xiang, that's a lot of running, congrats! Hopefully I can get my miles in with the dogs today. 

Will post more in a bit......


----------



## dharma

My goodness, I take so long to write a post, there have been several cross posts!

FabF, how excited you must be for DC!!  3:30am? Hopefully you can check in early and take a cat nap before the fun begins. The fast is going fine, but yes, I'm thinking about food a lot  I am so excited to drink my pineapple/apple/mint juice at 11:00, I'm counting the minutes  it's the one with the highest sugar content, but the boost is helpful for the rest of the day. I'm ok after that one, then the rest of the day is easier.
Dark chocolate is good for you!! Scientifically proven, that's my story and I'm sticking to it! Go for it! I always keep it on me for a small bite now and then.  My dogs love it too and it's so dangerous for them so I have to be careful when it's in my purse because they will steal it. They are so naughty!


----------



## dharma

Howdy Madame, MrsJDS, MASMEL, Anna, etoile! And everyone else! Have a great day!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> OK. I caved in and bought the English Garden mousseline in light pink CW. I panicked because the blue CW has now gone from H.com and I am glad I got mine in time.


 
xiangxiang, please share a pic of this moussie when you receive it. We only have the deep pink one online and now that I already bought a pinky red one at the sale, I'd love one in a medium pink or medium blue for the summer. Hmm, I'll try to remember to check that out at the new DC store. 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Yay!!! Way to go *xiangxiang*!!! Major congrats on another new moussie.
> 
> *FabF*, 3:30am to the airport? You are talking my type of hours! Glad that you are almost finished packing, too. Went off my diet last night and totally binged on chocolate toffee. So no weight scale for me today, just a little chicken soup for dinner that DH will pick-up for me at Whole Foods. Back to counting calories and drinking my greens today.
> 
> 
> We shall see how it goes!


 
Vigee, you have the strongest willpower of anyone I know so I'm sure you'll be back on track in no time! I think cheating/bingeing once in a while is good for us as it jolts us back into action. 



dharma said:


> My goodness, I take so long to write a post, there have been several cross posts!
> 
> FabF, how excited you must be for DC!! 3:30am? Hopefully you can check in early and take a cat nap before the fun begins. The fast is going fine, but yes, I'm thinking about food a lot  I am so excited to drink my pineapple/apple/mint juice at 11:00, I'm counting the minutes it's the one with the highest sugar content, but the boost is helpful for the rest of the day. I'm ok after that one, then the rest of the day is easier.
> Dark chocolate is good for you!! Scientifically proven, that's my story and I'm sticking to it! Go for it! I always keep it on me for a small bite now and then. My dogs love it too and it's so dangerous for them so I have to be careful when it's in my purse because they will steal it. They are so naughty!


 


dharma said:


> Howdy Madame, MrsJDS, MASMEL, Anna, etoile! And everyone else! Have a great day!


 
dharma, the pineapple/apple/mint juice sounds delish! I'd drink that just regularly. I must drop by Whole Foods next week to see if they carry this line. I had a small apple juice yesterday afternoon just to boost my sugar level and it helped. I wasn't even hungry at 7 pm but did have a small tiny meal with lots of veggies. Yep, dark chocolate is scientifically proven to be good for you. And red wine too.


----------



## MSO13

Hi everyone!

I was super late to work due to my late night, perks of being the boss I guess but I don't want to make a habit out of it. My DH worked in the music industry for a long time before switching to real estate so we're still involved in independent music but more for fun/as a hobby. We went to see a new band that he's working with and they're so good. It was just what I needed after a stressful interaction with a big deal client. Even though logically I know this person was just trying to be nasty to put me in my place and I didn't deserve it, it still hurts and makes life very stressful. I wish I didn't care so much. I don't want to bring down the cafe though and I'll get over it! 

Mindi, I agree with everyone-you're fabulous! My client is a great example of how the insides matter much more though I don't doubt that you're fabulous inside and out!!

I have a pile of work to dig into but I'll try to catch up later on!


----------



## Mindi B

You guys are the best!  The Weeble says thank you.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was super late to work due to my late night, perks of being the boss I guess but I don't want to make a habit out of it. My DH worked in the music industry for a long time before switching to real estate so we're still involved in independent music but more for fun/as a hobby. We went to see a new band that he's working with and they're so good. It was just what I needed after a stressful interaction with a big deal client. Even though logically I know this person was just trying to be nasty to put me in my place and I didn't deserve it, it still hurts and makes life very stressful. I wish I didn't care so much. I don't want to bring down the cafe though and I'll get over it!
> 
> Mindi, I agree with everyone-you're fabulous! My client is a great example of how the insides matter much more though I don't doubt that you're fabulous inside and out!!
> 
> I have a pile of work to dig into but I'll try to catch up later on!


Hi MrsO, glad to hear you had a good time off last night and the band was good. That's tough working with nasty clients. I'm sure you'll rise above it with flair, deliver an exceptionaly job that you usually do and then it'll be all over and you can enjoy your mini-trips in June. It's hard not to care especially when the work is your own but it'll be over soon. Unlike working in a job where you hate the boss/coworker/work then it's hard to see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was super late to work due to my late night, perks of being the boss I guess but I don't want to make a habit out of it. My DH worked in the music industry for a long time before switching to real estate so we're still involved in independent music but more for fun/as a hobby. We went to see a new band that he's working with and they're so good.* It was just what I needed after a stressful interaction with a big deal client. Even though logically I know this person was just trying to be nasty to put me in my place and I didn't deserve it, it still hurts and makes life very stressful.* I wish I didn't care so much. I don't want to bring down the cafe though and I'll get over it!
> 
> Mindi, I agree with everyone-you're fabulous! My client is a great example of how the insides matter much more though I don't doubt that you're fabulous inside and out!!
> 
> I have a pile of work to dig into but I'll try to catch up later on!



*MrsO*, personally I truly dislike rudeness in any form and find it very negative. The only thing you can be happy about is that you can take his money and run afterwards. Hopefully, straight to H, lol. 

*FabF*, how many pairs of shoes do you have packed for DC? More than two???


----------



## Mindi B

MrsO, I will never accept the fact that so often, it seems that those to whom much has been given grow increasingly undeserving of it.  I understand the psychological processes, but it irks me that instead of being grateful and humbled by their good fortune (and let's face it, luck plays a part in every success story) they begin to believe that they are somehow "more than" others.  IRKS.  Me.
It doesn't make your job any easier, but it is great that you can see beneath the surface of these people to the insecurities and self-deception that is boiling down there--and know for certain that it's not you, it's him.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> MrsO, I will never accept the fact that so often, it seems that those to whom much has been given grow increasingly undeserving of it.  I understand the psychological processes, but it irks me that instead of being grateful and humbled by their good fortune (and let's face it, luck plays a part in every success story) they begin to believe that they are somehow "more than" others.  IRKS.  Me.
> It doesn't make your job any easier, but it is great that you can see beneath the surface of these people to the insecurities and self-deception that is boiling down there--and know for certain that it's not you, it's him.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsO*, personally I truly dislike rudeness in any form and find it very negative. The only thing you can be happy about is that you can take his money and run afterwards. Hopefully, straight to H, lol.
> 
> *FabF*, how many pairs of shoes do you have packed? for DC More than two???





Fabfashion said:


> Hi MrsO, glad to hear you had a good time off last night and the band was good. That's tough working with nasty clients. I'm sure you'll rise above it with flair, deliver an exceptionaly job that you usually do and then it'll be all over and you can enjoy your mini-trips in June. It's hard not to care especially when the work is your own but it'll be over soon. Unlike working in a job where you hate the boss/coworker/work then it's hard to see the light at the end of the tunnel.



Thanks everyone, I'm trying to perk up!


----------



## AnnaE

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *AnnaE*, welcome to London! the weather hasn't been very warm and some rain is under way. I hope you will still enjoy London despite all this. Congrats on your first MT! I do like them a lot!



The weather today has been great actually, I went for a run in Hyde Park / Kensington Gardens, and it was sunny and not too hot, just perfect. So far it has been a bit chillier than I would like, but it is nothing compared to the winter we just had in NYC.

May we see photos of that mousseline you purchased?



Fabfashion said:


> AnnaE, how's your visit to London so far? What other acquisition, I mean sightseeing, have you done?



You see right through me ) I am 'saving' some sights for the weekend, when the husband is free. I did quite enjoy checking out all the stores and boutiques around the Bond St area, but I did not acquire anything other than some tea and chocolales from Fortnum & Mason. 

I have been finding that most things are cheaper in the U.S., and I am also rather set when it comes to my wardrobe needs (outside of H scarves etc, of course ). 

I am looking to check out a couple of street markets to see if there is anything interesting. I would really like I vintage teapot I think.



MASEML said:


> *AnnaE*, you must've been there for the marathon?! Did you have a chance to see it or better yet, did you run it?



Alas, not here for the marathon, although I am a runner, and would have loved to have run it had I known I would be in London that far in advance. My husband is here for work and I have took some time off my job to tag along and sho...sightsee.

On the marathon topic -- we both just got into Chicago Marathon, so I am trying to talk DH into doing it with me!!! It would be his first, and I have naughtily signed him up for the lottery, and now both of us got it!



Fabfashion said:


> Hi AnnaE! Congrats on your first MT! Please share pic when you have a chance. Hope you'll have a fun time once you get some z's.



I am attaching a photo I posted on SOTD thread. I am becoming rather fond of it.



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *AnnaE*, glad to hear that you are in London and your main sightseeing/shopping has been successful. Haven't taken the plunge in to the MT world yet but it is tempting! Which design and CW did you pick up? If you have the chance, pics please



I have been looking at MTs since they first came out, but most of the designs are just too 'classic' for me. I don't mean it as a negative thing, more like they are too... grown up? This was the first design (or lack thereof -- this is a plain red jacquard) that actually worked, and they only had one left, so I grabbed it.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hope everyone is enjoying a beautiful day today.


----------



## Fabfashion

AnnaE said:


> The weather today has been great actually, I went for a run in Hyde Park / Kensington Gardens, and it was sunny and not too hot, just perfect. So far it has been a bit chillier than I would like, but it is nothing compared to the winter we just had in NYC.
> 
> May we see photos of that mousseline you purchased?
> 
> You see right through me ) I am 'saving' some sights for the weekend, when the husband is free. I did quite enjoy checking out all the stores and boutiques around the Bond St area, but I did not acquire anything other than some tea and chocolales from Fortnum & Mason.
> 
> I have been finding that most things are cheaper in the U.S., and I am also rather set when it comes to my wardrobe needs (outside of H scarves etc, of course ).
> 
> I am looking to check out a couple of street markets to see if there is anything interesting. I would really like I vintage teapot I think.
> 
> Alas, not here for the marathon, although I am a runner, and would have loved to have run it had I known I would be in London that far in advance. My husband is here for work and I have took some time off my job to tag along and sho...sightsee.
> 
> On the marathon topic -- we both just got into Chicago Marathon, so I am trying to talk DH into doing it with me!!! It would be his first, and I have naughtily signed him up for the lottery, and now both of us got it!
> 
> I am attaching a photo I posted on SOTD thread. I am becoming rather fond of it.
> 
> I have been looking at MTs since they first came out, but most of the designs are just too 'classic' for me. I don't mean it as a negative thing, more like they are too... grown up? This was the first design (or lack thereof -- this is a plain red jacquard) that actually worked, and they only had one left, so I grabbed it.
> 
> View attachment 2977581



Love your new MT, AnnaE!


----------



## chicinthecity777

*Fabfashion, Vigee and kate*, I am hoping to pick up the pink mousseline this Saturday and I will sure post a photo. I believe I am twins with *kate *on this one. 

*Fabfashion*, I am super excited for your DC trip! Have fun! 

*AnneE*, glad you enjoyed your day in London! It is pretty cold for April! But rain is upon us tomorrow! Your MT looks great on you! Well chosen! 

*Mindi B*, remember physical beauty is only skin deep! And it does fade while we age. Inter beauty stays with us forever! 

*MrsOwen*, it's quite hard but try not to let this nasty person affect you! Unfortunately the world has plenty of people like that and it's not worth your breath on them! 

On the other hand, I am thinking about booking a luxury 4-hour couture photos shoot for myself as part of my birthday celebration. Professional hair / make up / look consultation included. I was originally having a professional head-shot done for my work profile but I saw they do those different shoots specifically for women too. It will be in a studio not far from me. What do you ladies think? Has anybody done this?


----------



## MASEML

*mrsO*, I'm sorry that your client was so nasty, I hate when people have power trips. That is probably the #1 thing in life that bothers me - no one is better than the next. Karma will bite back. 
As someone (Vigee?) mentioned, know that you are taking his big fat check and then won't have to deal with him once the project is over. In the meantime, decomoress like you have and enjoy all the wonderful people and things around you. Glad you had fun at the concert!! 

*AnnaE*, congrats on getting into the Chicago marathon! Wowee! It's coming up! Start training - unless you are already an elite athlete like our very own MrsJDS - sounds like you might be! Congrats also on your MT! 

*Xiangxiang*, have not been to the top of the Shard. This a couple years ago I think but I remember being led by a former colleague to a bar near a bridge that is parallel to the London Bridge and we chatted about the Shard - it was still unoccupied or was just about to be occupied at that time...so my short answer as I took you down memory lane is no I havent .  Though sounds like I should've gone up the Gherkin when I had the chance (assume another former colleague was a member of that private club since he asked if I wanted to get a drink there?). Must be so scenic to see all of london. 

Gosh, I'm reminded of so many things and unique experiences from all my business travel days...thanks ladies for jogging up my good memories! Brings smiles  

As for getting a professional photography, I havent. Well, for my office photo I did but that doesn't count. 

*mindi*, you are fabulous in every respect! Inner beauty is what is most important as it lives with us forever and in the memories of our family and friends. Inner beauty exudes into outer beauty.  You have an abundance of inner and outer beauty, darling! 

*FabF*, where have you been today!? Excited for your dc trip?

Will write more later...


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello ladies! On our way to DDs' swimming lesson. 

Xiangxiang, the photography is such a wonderful idea! Haven't done one other than work pics but this gives me an idea for my big bday next year. DH and I had done portraits over the years and now with DDs and I really like how they turned out. Now a glamour session would be even better. Go for it!

AnnaE, congrats on qualifying for the marathon! You ladies are putting the resident couch potato here to shame (but not enough to get me off my butt yet). 

Vigee, I'm bringing just 2 pairs of shoes. Black slingbacks for dinner, low heels for store opening and Puma walking flats for sightseeing/shopping around town. Oh, I guess that's 3. 

MASEML, I did go for a long walk during lunch but didn't buy anything other than gift wrapping and 2 colouring books for DDs which will be their 'souvenirs' for when I return. Just in case I don't find any proper souvenirs in DC. 

Dharma, I caved and had a few pieces of poutine. DH bought them for DDs and it smelled too good to resist.


----------



## dharma

Evening ladies! I am drinking my dinner now along with some cucumber and avocado. Yummy.  had a lovely walk with the girls today and checked out the new Apple watch. It's dependent on proximity to the iPhone for most of it's features so I don't get the point, at least for me. I was hoping it would be a better looking fitbit, but it won't track the steps without the phone GPS. Since I don't carry the phone at all times it would miss all my steps in the house and at work, etc. Also got a lot accomplished in my office while watching get the food network again. I think it's actually copacetic with the fast because I was watching shows that had extremely unappetizing food (Chopped, Pioneer woman),....until Barefoot Contessa came on , then I had to turn it off and go for a walk.

FabF I had to look up poutine, I had no clue what it was but DD knew, I don't know how! Don't feel bad, you had a nice walk today plus you will walk a ton in DC. 

XiangXiang, a portrait sounds like a nice idea, if you are comfortable in front of the camera go for it. Bring several options for outfits, they don't always shoot the way you think they might. I hate being in front of a camera and as a result I don't have any nice pictures of my DH and I when we are dressed up to go out. I always regret not taking more pictures, yet always dislike the results, crazy, I know. Congrats on your new scarf, I look forward to seeing it!

Anna, sounds like a great visit in London so far. Congrats on the marathon!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  I had a long day today.  Worked like a maniac this morning as I spent the afternoon at a workshop through work.  Then I had to attend the reception, and then DH wanted to take me out in his new 911 cab.  It is such a sweet car and I have to say, it is really him.  He's been driving the Cayenne for the last couple of years after turning in his last 911.  When I met him, he was driving a 911 so I associate my dating time with him with this car.  The Cayenne is still his family car but I suspect it won't be seeing much road time now that spring/summer is here!


MrsO - so sorry that you were treated so horribly by your client.  I have an exterior thick skin but inside, that kind of an interaction would really hurt and upset me.  Don't know what to say to make the hurt go away immediately except that you have here a very supportive group of women who are rooting for you and know that you are better than this client.


Mindi - you are beautiful on the inside (and you write with good humour) and that to me is all that matters.


Anna - marathons are near and dear to my heart, and I have run the Chicago marathon twice.  It is an incredible marathon, an unbelievable experience and how wonderful that you can run it with DH.


Dharma - thanks for the feedback on the apple watch.  I have the new iphone 6 and although it tracks my walking distance I get the feeling that I have to actually hold the phone in my hand to get the real measure.  So I don't think the apple watch is good for me as more often than not my phone is not that close to my wrist.  Does the food channel still have restaurant makeover?  That was my favourite food program (because it was partly home design).


Second post coming up ...


----------



## Suncatcher

Someone was asking me about bbqing.  My DH is an awesome BBQer and so I will get some tips for y'all.


Xiang - how great that you are running!  I didn't know you were a runner.  Is 5km your normal distance?  Do you ever run races?  


Vigee - you are totally spoiled with your choices of online shopping!  NAP would especially do me in if I lived in the US or the UK.  Speaking of the bricks and mortar experience at H, any word on whether you will attend the meet up?  And as for Chanel, would your Chanel cuff be your first Chanel purchase?  Or your first one in a long time?


FabF - a 3:30am wakeup?  Yikes!!!  But all worth it to attend a special H event.  Can't wait to hear what you get at the non-H stores.  Shopping in the US rocks!  Yes an over generalization but not by much 


Jadeite - so glad to have you drop in.  You sound exhausted and sometimes you just have to do what you have to do.  So if all you have time for is a massage, that's okay!  Just enjoy it fully.  I find adapting to my new job hard enough, I can't imagine having to adapt to a new job in a new country.


That's it for me, for now!!!  Hope you all have a wonderful evening!


----------



## Mindi B

I actually competely agree with you all that a person's character is the important thing, though I am glad if I at least don't frighten the horses, IYKWIM.  But yes, the inside is what matters.  (My spleen is breathtaking!  )


----------



## Suncatcher

Mindi B said:


> I actually competely agree with you all that a person's character is the important thing, though I am glad if I at least don't frighten the horses, IYKWIM.  But yes, the inside is what matters.  (My spleen is breathtaking!  )



Funny you say that about your spleen. I've long admired the length of my own intestines!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi and MrsJDS, you ladies crack me up. The ladies on the cafe are smart, caring, talented and beautiful inside and out (spleen and intestines included). I'm so privileged to have the chance to get to know all of you. 

I'm at the airport. Checking in, custom clearance and security check all within 15 mins! That's a record. Even had time to browse through a small duty free. Who knew they would be open at 4:45 am! Didn't buy anything. The Dior lipstick from my last duty free is still in a box. Xiangxiang, I'm loving TF matte lipstick in Ruby Rush. It's the first matte lipstick that's not drying. I'm going to check out other colors. 

Have a great hump day, everyone! Will pop by later. Hope the hotel room will be ready so I can catch some z's.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Morning ladies! 

*Fabfashion*, you will probably on the plane when you read this. Hope you have a smooth journey.

*dharma*, and *Fabfashion*, the studio also do couple's (and family) shoot but my SO likes to take photos and hates having his photo taken. If I can talk him around, we might go with that instead. For the couture shoot package, they will provide different outfits for different looks and I would be able to discuss with them what I want to do. 

*MrsJDS*, I am not a runner at all! I hated running when I was at school. And I certain will be hopeless if I enter a race. I am just experimenting different exercise options. I did fast walking uphill and rowing this morning instead. I have a bad back so I need to be careful how I exercise.


----------



## MASEML

Morning ladies! Today is going to be the hottest day of the week - I think 70?

*FabF*, goodness today is the day! Have a great time!! Safe journey, happy H eventing and lots of other shopping. So fun! 

*Xiangxiang*, have you considered yoga to help strengthen your back? Yoga is a great complement to any physical exercise. Also depending on the type of yoga, you can get a good work out by just doing that...vinyasa and ashtanga are pretty fast paced. I've been yogaing for over a decade - I love it! I think it's also improved my posture.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

I had my early morning today but I'm feeling a lot better. It is what it is after all.

Fab, safe travels and I hope you have the best time in DC. We can't wait to hear all about it!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies!!! 

Yes, today is a BEAUTIFUL day and I am looking forward to reading my kindle while sitting in the sun on the patio this afternoon. Finally. Spent all morning working on a special project and that is accomplished so I can relax now. 

*FabF*, you picked a great day for air travel, the skies are so clear. Hope that your flight was enjoyable and that you have wifi at your hotel so that you can check-in at the cafe once in awhile. Want to know all about your trip and the H event. Have fun and take a quick pic of your outfit please 

*MrsO*, you have a great attitude. That client, whomever he is, is a JERK for treating you that way. People get lost in themselves sometimes and don't know how arrogant and rude they can come off. I am sure that it has happened to all of us. In the meantime, you have us here urging you on and upwards. 

*MrsJDS*, am in total awe of you running the Boston Marathon not once but twice! Are you still running marathons and if you are, which one is next? 

*xiangxiang*, love the idea of a couture photo shoot, think that you should definitely go for it for your birthday. Have never done it myself but we love photography in our family and at one time was very active socially so always lots of pics. It's great fun. You just may have given me a great gift idea for my DDs on their birthdays. Thanks and let us know if you move forward with it. 

*MASEML*, yoga is terrific but I could never get in to it but pilates, LOVE it. If you have been doing yoga for ten or more years you must be in amazing condition, too. Which type of yoga do you practice? There was some talk here at the cafe at one time about hot yoga but none of us ever got around to trying it. Tell us more!

*AnnaE*, hope that you are having a wonderful time in London and love your red MT. Any more time for sightseeing in stores? Love Harrods, it is so huge and could shop there for days even though the prices seemed crazy high. When do you leave to come home?

*kate*, have you recovered from LV yet and are back to your daily routine? Am keeping an eye on the LV thread and maybe there will be a meet-up next year too. That will be great and with enough advance warning maybe some of us will be able to attend.

*dharma*, your recent post here at the cafe made me laugh ~ fasting and the Food Network ~ could be the title of a book or movie. How is it going? Still fasting? 

Still unsure if I will attend the NYC meet-up tomorrow, it is supposed to rain according to my weather app so I am leaving this decision to later this afternoon in case the forecast changes.    

Hello to all and hope that everyone has a good day!


----------



## katekluet

Reporting in! Las Vegas was such a great event and CPHKBeliever did a spendid job organizing it all. I arrived pretty early on Friday, checked in, collected my $100 gift card from the Bellagio and set forth to shop. First was of course the H stores, I had a super SA at Bellagio who helped me find a moussie and two enamel bracelets to match one I have. off to Crystals,  Wonderful stores and great fun admiring all the beautiful things. I had the best SA at the Stella McCartney store and her things fit me well....I got a great swallow sweater that I think MadameB has, a lovely silk cream shirt, a stylish black top, fun pants and the most beautiful navy jacket. So much for the gift card! Met up with a lovely TPFer and we really enjoyed the Fabrege exhibit....the workmanship was amazing and so many beautiful things to see. We met several of the other early arrivals for a fun dinner. Everyone at the meet was so friendly, enthusiastic, and interesting...very diverse backgrounds and fun to get to know each other. Saturday morning was Docride's workshop and now I know how to maintain my bags....she was so generous with her expertise, her care kits, and we all learned a lot. She spoke eloquently about women through the ages being caregivers and carrying in our bags the things we, or  our loved ones might need...(who has an aspirin? A Kleenex?) and how we do have an emotional attachment to our bags. See, we can't help our H bag habits, lol. Lovely luncheon in a private room , games, chatter, all of us  admiring all the great bags, scarves, jewelry we each had....then off to the Bellagio H shop where the SAs were so welcoming, wonderful goodie bags, we all enabled each other and found many treasures. Some continued shopping, some of us took a break, then off to a great dinner...more chat with a group over drinks later...I was out til 1:15 ! ..so fun to get to know everyone, Las Vegas is quite an experience. I had to get up after two and a half hours sleep and head home so just resurfacing. Wish more of you could have been there, it really was so friendly and fun.


----------



## Mindi B

MrsJDS said:


> Funny you say that about your spleen. I've long admired the length of my own intestines!!!



:lolots:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Reporting in! Las Vegas was such a great event and CPHKBeliever did a spendid job organizing it all. I arrived pretty early on Friday, checked in, collected my $100 gift card from the Bellagio and set forth to shop. First was of course the H stores, I had a super SA at Bellagio who helped me find a moussie and two enamel bracelets to match one I have. off to Crystals,  Wonderful stores and great fun admiring all the beautiful things. I had the best SA at the Stella McCartney store and her things fit me well....I got a great swallow sweater that I think MadameB has, a lovely silk cream shirt, a stylish black top, fun pants and the most beautiful navy jacket. So much for the gift card! Met up with a lovely TPFer and we really enjoyed the Fabrege exhibit....the workmanship was amazing and so many beautiful things to see. We met several of the other early arrivals for a fun dinner. Everyone at the meet was so friendly, enthusiastic, and interesting...very diverse backgrounds and fun to get to know each other. Saturday morning was Docride's workshop and now I know how to maintain my bags....she was so generous with her expertise, her care kits, and we all learned a lot. She spoke eloquently about women through the ages being caregivers and carrying in our bags the things we, or  our loved ones might need...(who has an aspirin? A Kleenex?) and how we do have an emotional attachment to our bags. See, we can't help our H bag habits, lol. Lovely luncheon in a private room , games, chatter, all of us  admiring all the great bags, scarves, jewelry we each had....then off to the Bellagio H shop where the SAs were so welcoming, wonderful goodie bags, we all enabled each other and found many treasures. Some continued shopping, some of us took a break, then off to a great dinner...more chat with a group over drinks later...I was out til 1:15 ! ..so fun to get to know everyone, Las Vegas is quite an experience. I had to get up after two and a half hours sleep and head home so just resurfacing. Wish more of you could have been there, it really was so friendly and fun.



*kate*, it sounds like you had the best time in LV!!! The meet-up is getting rave reviews and I am hoping that there will be another one next year. Amazing that you were able to wake up after only two and half hours sleep. 

Also, you did a stellar job shopping at H and Stella, congrats! It is great to find a designer whose clothes fit perfectly without alterations. Glad that you had such a wonderful weekend with fellow tPFers.


----------



## Fabfashion

A quick hello ladies! Back at the hotel after 2 hours at Nordstrom Rack. No luck on the clothing front although tried on many things including this really cute white crop Marni jacket (if I'm still think about it tomorrow, I'll go back for it) and a Burberry shearling short jacket that's black outside with sapphire blue inside. It's getting quite warm so just couldn't think of winter gear right now even though it was on sale. Now the best part were shoes. Was looking for those pointy flats and found a pair of Ted Baker patent ones for a steal. Will post pic later. The best part was I saw a pair of heel sandals and it was in clearance for $10. Checked and nothing was wrong with them. Went to pay and guess what? It was $0.01. That's not a typo. It's one penny! I had to scoop up my jaw off the floor. Never bought a pair of shoes for nearly free. It wasn't designer but still. So overall a great day so far. 

Will drop by tonight, ladies. Off to meet my GF for lunch and cocktail is at 5:30.


----------



## katekluet

My two new enamels to go with my narrow Brazil


----------



## katekluet

And my new Alliances du Monde in the most gorgeous blues


----------



## MASEML

Ladies, such a busy day here... I'll have to catch up when I'm home but wanted to say hi. 

*Vigee*, have you enjoyed today or what?! I haven't been out since I arrived to the office this morning. But yes, I love hot yoga - it's amazingly refreshing; I feel a hundred times lighter after each class. My old studio offered hot classes but since I changed jobs, I don't have the same flexibility in hours as I used to. Plus, I used to travel 30 minutes one way every other day to get to the studio..so if I went to a class after work, I wouldn't get home until after 9. It's amazing how traveling from one part of the city to the other takes so much time - it's getting across town that is the pain! Anyway, I'd be drenched after a hot class...as if I jumped into a hot pool. No joke, soaking wet but felt sooo good. Now, Ive rejoined a different studio - I take their vinyasa classes only. But my practices have always been ashtanga and vinyasa. I love doing headstands and arm balances.   I used to be a lot better but I've cut back on yoga...  I do Pilates once in a while but I can't keep head up for the hundred series or other movements. It's so good for you though - have you noticed your core becoming stronger and stronger? I think I've grown a little too (probably not but I was measured recently and the physician said a number which is taller than I thought I was)!! 

*Kate* I love everything you bought! Your enamels look so elegant on you! Sounds like you had a fabulous time!!   I also love Stella McCartney, there's a dress that she made a few years ago, I regret not buying it. I think I may have a photo of it still - I once contemplated having that dress made for me but then realized it probably wasn't going to be worth it in light of cost per wear. 

All right, back to work!!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  Had a wonderful day today, including attending a great luncheon.  Nice to be back in the café!
Kate - what a wonderful trip report and it also had the ring of a true LV experience (ie little sleep)!  You certainly have made me think about whether I should attend one next year.  CpHKbeliever certainly put a lot of effort into it and I saw the pic on the LV thread with all of your bags. How many of you went in total?  Your H purchases are lovely but it sounded like you cleaned up at SM!  How fun!  
FabF - you bought a pair of shoes for a penny?!?  If that were in Canada the shoe would be free, rounded down.  Odd that the store actually priced it for a penny - but what a great story!  I have a Burberry shearling trench and while I love it, I find it a bit heavy.


----------



## Suncatcher

MASEML - how did you get accustomed to hot yoga?  I have tried it a couple of times but I felt like I was suffocating and the walls were closing in on me.  I am not made of tougher stuff I suppose!  How many times did it take for you to get used to it?


Vigee - I wish I have run Boston twice!  I ran Chicago twice.  Ran it before it became a lottery system to get in.  Boston is the one with the qualifying time.  If I trained properly and invested more time into it, I think I would be able to get my times down enough to qualify but I don't have the time to train properly.  I did do the JM video (Hard Body) yesterday and I really like it.  A good all body workout in 45 mins.  Yes she is annoying at time when she gets close to the camera but I tune her out.


Xiang - the photo shoot sounds cool!  Especially if your SO goes with you!


----------



## dharma

Evening everyone! Day three of fast can't end soon enough! I can't wait to eat tomorrow but you are supposed to start lightly with salads and fruits, no protein just yet. We will see.....
It was a such a gorgeous day here that mundane errands and tasks seemed delightful. 

MrsO, glad you are feeling better. The best part of freelance work is that there is an end in sight when a client is difficult. You can do it!!!

Vigee, I hope it doesn't rain on your meetup plans, but if it does at least you enjoyed the weather today. Yes, still fasting but it's almost over. Today is usually the day I feel great but this time around I actually feel very hungry and a touch cranky. I think it's because I started the fast quickly instead of easing into it with salad for a few days before. Oh well 

Kate, the meet up sounds amazing!! You packed a lot in! Congrats on finding such great things at Stella and I love what you purchased at H. That scarf is gorgeous, I've never seen it before, is it a 90? Thank you for telling us about it and not letting it "stay in Vegas".  I was thinking about getting a Docride spa kit, is it as easy to use as it looks?

MrsJDS, I never knew marathons were something you had to apply for. I thought you just signed up and ran makes total sense of course now that I think about it. 

FabF, one penny! I'm dying! Sale story of the century! Have a great time tonight, I can't wait to hear all about it.

Xiangxiang, if your SO goes with you that would be very special. Second MASEML on the yoga suggestion for your back. I swear it helped me more than PT with my lower disk issues. Never did hot, just vinyasa. Hot sounds great but stinky  

Off to excercise now so the night will end faster ......

Goodnight Madame, Anna, jadeite, MASEML and all!!


----------



## MASEML

Hello ladies! Wow, what a beautiful day. It reached 75 here, which is probably high 20s Celcius? 
I should've taken a lunch since the next couple of days will be cooler and possibly rain. 

*MrsJDS*, i don't think it took me that long to adjust to the heat. I eased into it though. The recommendation is if you are new to hot classes, you should take lots of breaks, sit in child's pose and drink lots of fluids during the class. Did you try bikram? I think bikram is at a temperature of 100 degrees but my studio offered hot vinyasa and the temperature was a tad lower (90s). Also the hot classes are only one hour and if it got too hot, the instructor would open/close the door to fan in some cool air. For hot classes, I parked near the door to get some of the cool air .  Sweating was so great for my skin, but not so good for the make up. I walked out of a hot class looking like a raccoon more than I really should've, lol. 

I'm sure you can do it! If you are running outside in the summer in the humidity, I know you can do hot yoga. Maybe try going back one more time? One more shot? 

*Dharma*, are you on a cleanse? Is it the blue print cleanse you mentioned? Some folks at my old job, as a dept, when on a blue print cleanse. Was funny being in the elevator during lunch once seeing a couple of people with boxes of blue print drinks while my colleague and I were carrying our lunch up. 
3 days of not eating, that's really hard to do. Congrats dharma! How do you feel? 

*FabF*, I have heard of these penny stories at Rack - very rare though. That's an amazing that you got it for a penny, wow. I'm never that lucky! How was the event? 

Hello to Anna, madam, Vigee, MrsO, and all!!


----------



## MSO13

Evening everyone!

Dharma, congrats on your cleanse almost being over! Good job for sticking to it. I've been managing my diet well with a splurge dinner Wed and Saturday and it's going quite well. 

Maseml, I did hot yoga for years but my life changed and the membership was quite expensive so I dropped it and never looked back. I live in a very hippie dippy community and yoga is super popular but I don't enjoy it any more. I've always loved Pilates and used to do a series at home but now I'm lucky if I squeak in some cardio a few days a week.

Hi Vigee!! 

Kate, I loved the LV meet report. I'm so glad you all had such a wonderful time! I enjoyed seeing the photos in the meet thread and I do hope to make it to a national or international meet someday!

MrsJDS, I'm posting because I thought of you. DH is catching up on his favorite show, Million Dollar Listing NYC. I prefer NY over LA and love the real estate porn. I do wish there were more townhomes and brownstones over slick new construction. My memory of NY is of old classic pre war buildings with doormen and elevator men but it does seem that most apartments now are very modern. It's on our network Bravo here but we also watch a lot of HGTV. I like some character mixed with the modern elements, that's what we aimed for with our home. 

Xiangxiang, I think the shoot sounds super fun. A big trend in my area is to do styled shoots of all kinds. As long as the stylists gets your style/vibe I would say go for it and have fun. I'm super awkward having my photo taken which I do have to do for work occasionally and it's never fun for me. 

Hello AnnaE, Madam and everyone!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Morning everybody! Looks like today is going to be a nice day here, sunny but still feeling quite chilly in the morning. I felt like I could have worn some gloves! 

I have done yoga and pilates for some years up until about 5 years ago when I changed my office location. It's a shame I haven't quite get back into either because I couldn't really find some good instructors in my current location. I guess I am a little picky about instructors, not only they need to be an expert in the subject matter, their personality also matters to me as I really like practising with someone I can really "click" with. I also tried hot yoga before but it was bit too stinky for my liking so I didn't keep up. I could practise at home myself but I really don't have motivation once I get home.  

Thank you all for the encouragement on the photos shoot! If SO comes along, it will just be a simple couple shoot without the coutures and make-over. But it will still be a nice experience I am sure. The studio reassured me that once I can get "man into the studio", they all enjoyed it! The tricky part is to get them into the door.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Xiangxiang, I think the shoot sounds super fun. A big trend in my area is to do styled shoots of all kinds. As long as the stylists gets your style/vibe I would say go for it and have fun. I'm super awkward having my photo taken which I do have to do for work occasionally and it's never fun for me.
> 
> Hello AnnaE, Madam and everyone!



*MrsOwen*, good to hear that it's trendy to have photo shoots in your area! I thought I was weird to do this.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hello ladies of the cafe! Happy Thursday. 

*xiangxiang*, these photo shoots are very popular here and the professionals even do lingerie pic sessions ~ as if you could drag me to one of those at any age!!! Anyway, think that your couture session will be great fun with or without SO and you will treasure the pics forever. 

*MASEML*, you continue to amaze me ~ your knowledge about yoga is nothing short of phenomenal. Was a total gym rat and pilates enthusiast when working in NYC, so many options from which to choose. Now, I am not as motivated and like *xiangxiang* have yet to find an instructor that has clicked with me. Have really enjoyed working out at home during the last month or so but going to the gym truly does give me the best results. 

*FabF*, have never heard of one cent shoes at Nordroms Rack! Where have I been, clearly not in the sales department. Maybe reconsider that Burberry shearling coat? Had one that was light as feather and very warm in a dark moss green. It was my favorite winter coat for years and would love to find a new one. How was the H event? Waiting to hear your full report, girlfriend. 

*MrsO*, will not be attending the NYC meet-up as you know but wanted to give you a shout out for all your enthusiasm and energy. If I went and it started raining, I know that I would turn in to Grumpy Cat very quickly and no fun for anyone. Hopefully, will attend the next meet-up in So Cal or NYC during the summer. Let us know how the meet-up goes today and have a great time. They are always a lot of fun and time flies by. 

*dharma*, congrats on your fast!!! Those three days went by so quickly but you must be very happy indeed to eat breakfast this morning. Also, can't believe that you exercise in the evening, you must be highly motivated. Evenings are purely recreational for me, only reading or a little TV on my laptop. 

*MrsJDS*, Boston Marathon vs Chicago Marathon, must google these events and see how they differ. You are in great condition and can probably run in both of these events back to back!

Hi to everyone that I have missed, have a great day.


----------



## dharma

Yay! cleanse finished and I just enjoyed an apple and another green drink. Picking at a little granola and will have a big salad at lunch. 
MASEML, it was the blueprint cleanse and it's pretty tasty. I feel great today and will try to keep up the light eating. I don't understand the mentality of doing this and then running out for a big dinner although I know some people like to do that. I figure that I spent all that money and suffered without food so I may as well stretch out the good it does and hope for some permanent changes. Like a flatter stomach! And saying goodbye to my mochas for the summer 

Vigee, I think it's going to start pouring this afternoon. DH is the best weather man around with all of his bodily ailments, he can feel any weather and pressure system coming our way. I work out at night because it's usually the only time I can carve out for myself. Since I had Monday and Tuesday free I did work it in the am and it was definitely preferable. When I no longer have to take DD to school before work I'm going to try the 6:00am schedule.

Gotta run, will catch up more later! Have a great day everyone!! FabF, hope to read about your evening soon!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dharma said:


> Yay! cleanse finished and I just enjoyed an apple and another green drink. Picking at a little granola and will have a big salad at lunch.
> MASEML, it was the blueprint cleanse and it's pretty tasty. I feel great today and will try to keep up the light eating. I don't understand the mentality of doing this and then running out for a big dinner although I know some people like to do that. I figure that I spent all that money and suffered without food so I may as well stretch out the good it does and hope for some permanent changes. Like a flatter stomach! And saying goodbye to my mochas for the summer
> 
> Vigee, I think it's going to start pouring this afternoon. DH is the best weather man around with all of his bodily ailments, he can feel any weather and pressure system coming our way. I work out at night because it's usually the only time I can carve out for myself. Since I had Monday and Tuesday free I did work it in the am and it was definitely preferable. When I no longer have to take DD to school before work I'm going to try the 6:00am schedule.
> 
> Gotta run, will catch up more later! Have a great day everyone!! FabF, hope to read about your evening soon!!



*dharma*, I find that those Starbucks mochas and frappucinos really add up the pounds quickly. I stay very far away from them unless they are a meal replacement once every four months, mainly during the summer. Totally agree with you about fasting and then eating a huge meal, doesn't make any sense to me either.


----------



## MASEML

Morning ladies! So happy it's Thursday - I'm overdue for a vacation..soon though! . I personally think we should have a public holiday sometime between Presidents' Day and Memorial Day. 

*Vigee*, don't blame you for not coming to the city. In addition to the weather, it makes for a long day for you. Plus, there are protests (over the Baltimore Gray incident) happening in the city, which could make getting around the city annoying and difficult. Last night there were 3 or so helicopters flying around the city, stationed above Union Sq - think I hear those copters out now. 

Thanks for the compliment! Absolutely, there are so many yoga and Pilates studios here in Manhattan. There's even Barre something studios too. Finding good instructors are hard...I totally get that. My current studio has very limited instructors that I like (my old studio had much better instruction IMO but it's just too far for me).  I used to be a lot more advanced and more obsessed; I even used to scout yoga studios when on vacation - in Hawaii, I took a yoga class on a paddle board that was floating on water - v. cool). 

*Xiangxiang*, I totally get the clicking with instructors. I need instructors that motivate me, otherwise, what's the point being stuck in a room getting sweaty? Have you approached your SO about the professional photos yet? I think it would be so fun! 

*FabF*, I love my Burberry shearling coat. It is a little heavy but so warm. 
Can't wait for details of your trip! 

*MrsO*, enjoy the meet up!! Let us know how it goes! Hope you aren't caught in any traffic. Maybe look up where the protests may be and avoid that area? Last night was Union sq. In the past, protestors have marched down Broadway into the financial district so would probably stay away from lower Manhattan. 

Actually, I'm going to look this up myself....want to avoid this too!

ETA: maybe there aren't any protests today, I can't find any new on what's happening today, only what happened yesterday. Someone once told me the best way to learn of protests is via social media.


----------



## MASEML

dharma said:


> Yay! cleanse finished and I just enjoyed an apple and another green drink. Picking at a little granola and will have a big salad at lunch.
> MASEML, it was the blueprint cleanse and it's pretty tasty. I feel great today and will try to keep up the light eating. I don't understand the mentality of doing this and then running out for a big dinner although I know some people like to do that. I figure that I spent all that money and suffered without food so I may as well stretch out the good it does and hope for some permanent changes. Like a flatter stomach! And saying goodbye to my mochas for the summer
> 
> Vigee, I think it's going to start pouring this afternoon. DH is the best weather man around with all of his bodily ailments, he can feel any weather and pressure system coming our way. I work out at night because it's usually the only time I can carve out for myself. Since I had Monday and Tuesday free I did work it in the am and it was definitely preferable. When I no longer have to take DD to school before work I'm going to try the 6:00am schedule.
> 
> Gotta run, will catch up more later! Have a great day everyone!! FabF, hope to read about your evening soon!!




Congrats dharma on completing your cleanse. Woo hoo! The salad is going to be delicious, will be nice to be chewing something and having texture in your mouth. Well done dharma!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Morning ladies! So happy it's Thursday - I'm overdue for a vacation..soon though! . I personally think we should have a public holiday sometime between Presidents' Day and Memorial Day.
> 
> *Vigee*, don't blame you for not coming to the city. In addition to the weather, it makes for a long day for you. Plus, there are protests (over the Baltimore Gray incident) happening in the city, which could make getting around the city annoying and difficult. Last night there were 3 or so helicopters flying around the city, stationed above Union Sq - think I hear those copters out now.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment! Absolutely, there are so many yoga and Pilates studios here in Manhattan. There's even Barre something studios too. Finding good instructors are hard...I totally get that. My current studio has very limited instructors that I like (my old studio had much better instruction IMO but it's just too far for me).  I used to be a lot more advanced and more obsessed; I even used to scout yoga studios when on vacation - in Hawaii, I took a yoga class on a paddle board that was floating on water - v. cool).
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, I totally get the clicking with instructors. I need instructors that motivate me, otherwise, what's the point being stuck in a room getting sweaty? Have you approached your SO about the professional photos yet? I think it would be so fun!
> 
> *FabF*, I love my Burberry shearling coat. It is a little heavy but so warm.
> Can't wait for details of your trip!
> 
> *MrsO*, enjoy the meet up!! Let us know how it goes! Hope you aren't caught in any traffic. Maybe look up where the protests may be and avoid that area? Last night was Union sq. In the past, protestors have marched down Broadway into the financial district so would probably stay away from lower Manhattan.
> 
> Actually, I'm going to look this up myself....want to avoid this too!



*MASEML*, didn't know about the protests in NYC, you have totally convinced me that I made the right choice to sit this one out. Find that I get totally over-stimulated now while in NYC, can't believe that I worked there for more than a decade. 

Love your Hawaiian yoga and paddle board story! Sounds like a blast and a great memory.


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, didn't know about the protests in NYC, you have totally convinced me that I made the right choice to sit this one out. Find that I get totally over-stimulated now while in NYC, can't believe that I worked there for more than a decade.
> 
> Love your Hawaiian yoga and paddle board story! Sounds like a blast and a great memory.



I might me wrong about a protest today but it wouldn't surprise me if another one popped up today given all these recent police-related incidents. And, these NYC meet ups seem to happen every few months, so there'll always be another!  

Enjoy your day at home with coco!


----------



## MASEML

Ladies, had to interrupt to say men can be just like women when it comes to shopping. This is the third time in 2 weeks that I've walked by a long line (largely men) outside the Nike store before the store officially opens for the day. Finally braved to ask security why the line...apparently all for a sneaker! I'll do some research to find out but I'm guessing Jordans?  So, there are men out there who will wait in a line to spend money!!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  I am just about to start work but wanted to start off my day with a post. Last night I saw two old and dear girlfriends  for dinner. It was one of those nights where we could have chatted forever but alas we all have to get up for work. I did a 30 min JM ab workout (balancing sleep v workout) this morning. Come on, shred the fat away! LOL!!

Someone asked about the popularity of marathon running. Oh yeah, for the majors (London Boston New York Chicago and maybe now Tokyo) all require you to sign immediately, go through a lottery process or qualify. Marathon running has become huge in the 40+ age group. (Maybe because people have more time?!?). It is also - as I read in a New Yorker piece - the only sport where you can start "along side" the best in the world at a race, run the same route as the best in the world and finish under the same banner as the rest of the world. This you can't do in hockey, football, skiing etc. I think that is pretty cool. 

MrsO - what was most interesting for me about million dollar listing LA is that for the same price as my house in LA, I could get something very nice - and I was surprised to see that. Housing prices in my city are through the roof - no pun intended - so I often like to daydream wouldn't it be nice if I could live somewhere warm and have a nice home too!  Plus I like all of the "acting" done by these so called non-actors. Pretty funny sometimes. 

Dharma - yay cleanse!!!  I would be so tempted post cleanse to chow down a big steak LOL. Yea avoid the Starbucks mochas and frappucinos!  I like to drink iced Americanos in the summer. You can get it sweetened if necessary. 

FabF - please send us a report!!!!

MASEML - have to say that where you live is full of stuff going on and more!  Could seriously make me ADD!!!  

Kate - have you recovered yet?  Wondering if any of you hit the casinos while you were there?  

Xiang - I have worked through my bad back my strengthening my core through core workouts. Can do so via Pilates, yoga or even regular ab workouts!

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Thursday, ladies! Popping by quickly. Gotta leave soon for the store opening. The event last night was AWESOME! It was a full theatrical production. Cocktail at the store then shuttled to Andrew Mellon Auditirium for sit down dinner. Can't seem to post pic properly from my iPhone. I'll Try later on. Have a great day!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Thursday, ladies! Popping by quickly. Gotta leave soon for the store opening. The event last night was AWESOME! It was a full theatrical production. Cocktail at the store then shuttled to Andrew Mellon Auditirium for sit down dinner. Can't seem to post pic properly from my iPhone. I'll Try later on. Have a great day!



*FabF*, Wowza, your pic looks divine and can't wait to see more!!! So glad that you went to DC.


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Thursday, ladies! Popping by quickly. Gotta leave soon for the store opening. The event last night was AWESOME! It was a full theatrical production. Cocktail at the store then shuttled to Andrew Mellon Auditirium for sit down dinner. Can't seem to post pic properly from my iPhone. I'll Try later on. Have a great day!




More more more details please when you have time!!!


----------



## katekluet

MrsJDS, I didnt gamble while in LV and didn't see any of the other TPfers either....they allow smoking in the casino areas so that is a real turn off for me and gambling just doesn't interest me anyway...i always would think what I could have spent that money on instead  I am finally recovering, thanks. Not used to operating on two hours sleep and had a few busy days upon my return. 
Dharma, congrats on the cleanse, are you glad you did it? Both my new scarves are large mousselines...I wanted to find one or two in lighter colors as I have two dark ones, i love that format.
Yes,Docride's spa kits are so well designed that they are easy to use. After her great workshop, feel quite confident doing it. Also, she is soon to come out with an emergency first aid for bags thing to carry with you, a great idea I thought,
Reading about everyones search for good instructors and exercise places, I feel very fortunate. We have a city owned huge and beautiful sports center with so many classes and great quality instructors at a really reasonable monthly cost. I go to yoga four times a week and a Pilates there. Trying to add in the workout DVDs to my schedule too.


----------



## katekluet

Vigee, did you find your Chanel cuff yet? Very good looking!
MrsO, looking forward to hearing about the NY meetup
MrsJDS, you asked, there were about two dozen people at the LV meetup
FabF, excited to hear all about the H event in DC
any new treasures coming home with you, MrsO or Fab?


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello there! Waiting for our flight to depart. Here are additional details on dinner. We were shuttled from the store where a cocktail reception was held to the auditorium. We were seated at two very long tables the length of the auditorium. Each course had a 'color' theme. First appetizer the servers wore silver masks. They came out in long procession snaking around the tables to then stood behind the guests. Each server carried 2 plates. The bell chimed and the server put one plate down to the guest on his left then anothe bell chimed and a plate for the guest on the right. The second course the servers were dressed in all gold and a whole headgear. It was soup in a vase like glass and straw. Then black theme along with 2 opera singers performing. Then they pulled out the black tablecloth by tying each singer's cape to the end of the tablecloth and they walked away. Very dramatic. Then they set fake grass on our tables so it was like we were eating a plate of lamb off a lawn. Dessert was served in white. That was the pic earlier. It was so beautiful, I didn't want to eat it. Oh and another opera singing. Then the server brought us each a fresh bouquet of lilacs, sweet pea blossom and another flower tied with H ribbon of course. Then we were shuttled back to the store area. So well thought out. Bravo to the organizer. More pics later. We're about to take off.


----------



## Fabfashion

The procession


----------



## Fabfashion

The server.


----------



## MASEML

Omg fabF, this is beautiful!


----------



## Fabfashion

The back drop for the main course. The servers were wearing these screens and stood behind us.


----------



## Suncatcher

Wow *FabF* - it was totally worth it to go and so much more!!!  What an amazing experience!  Both you and *Kate* have had fabulous H experiences this week!!!


*Kate* - I didn't know that there was still an indoor public place in North America where one could smoke!  I have been to Vegas a few times and never once have I gambled.  Not even play the slots!


Weekend is fast approaching!  What is everyone up to?   It is so nice in our city right now.  I almost feel like summer weather is around the corner.  


*MASEML *- have things calmed down in NYC?


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> The back drop for the main course. The servers were wearing these screens and stood behind us.



Fab, thank you so much for the photos. It sounds like a truly amazing experience and I'm so glad you were able to go. I hope the flight home went smoothly!

I can't wait to see and hear more about your trip when you have time. I bet your DDs are going to be excited to see you!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

I'm home from my whirlwind trip to NYC today. I had a fabulous time at the meet up but Vigee, I do understand now-it was a long day! I'm a bit wiped out. The weather was actually gorgeous, a sunny Spring afternoon. After the meet and a bit of shopping, I went for a walk around with TPFer Temps  just to enjoy the Spring weather. Definitely not a bad way to spend an afternoon. 

I ran my errand that I needed to and then caught the train home, snoozing in the quiet car. 

So who wants to see what I got??


----------



## MASEML

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm home from my whirlwind trip to NYC today. I had a fabulous time at the meet up but Vigee, I do understand now-it was a long day! I'm a bit wiped out. The weather was actually gorgeous, a sunny Spring afternoon. After the meet and a bit of shopping, I went for a walk around with TPFer Temps  just to enjoy the Spring weather. Definitely not a bad way to spend an afternoon.
> 
> I ran my errand that I needed to and then caught the train home, snoozing in the quiet car.
> 
> So who wants to see what I got??




Me!!! I'm here MrsO!


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm home from my whirlwind trip to NYC today. I had a fabulous time at the meet up but Vigee, I do understand now-it was a long day! I'm a bit wiped out. The weather was actually gorgeous, a sunny Spring afternoon. After the meet and a bit of shopping, I went for a walk around with TPFer Temps  just to enjoy the Spring weather. Definitely not a bad way to spend an afternoon.
> 
> I ran my errand that I needed to and then caught the train home, snoozing in the quiet car.
> 
> So who wants to see what I got??


ME!!!!!!!


Front row seat here!!!


Do tell us about the meet up!  I have never gone to one and so I'm curious about them.


----------



## MSO13

Ok, thanks Maseml! I won't keep you guys in suspense partially because I'm torn about keeping my H purchase and I want opinions. 

I got in a bit early and found these amazing espadrilles from Celine that perfectly match my HAC. I'm not big on matchy match but I own very few shoes that coordinate with this bag so these are perfect.


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ok, thanks Maseml! I won't keep you guys in suspense partially because I'm torn about keeping my H purchase and I want opinions.
> 
> I got in a bit early and found these amazing espadrilles from Celine that perfectly match my HAC. I'm not big on matchy match but I own very few shoes that coordinate with this bag so these are perfect.


 WOW!  A perfect match!!!


----------



## MSO13

Since I had bought shoes before the meet, I wanted to stay focused at H. Madison has been good for CDC choices for me and today a lovely SA that JYYanks introduced me to showed me Marron Fonce Gator GHW and Gris Fonce Gator GHW. I got the Gris but now that I'm home, I'm not sure as I'm wondering if it's to similar to my well loved Graphite Swift GHW. I've taken the photo with my Graphite and Ombre Lizzie as these are my two gray neutrals. Thoughts?


----------



## MASEML

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ok, thanks Maseml! I won't keep you guys in suspense partially because I'm torn about keeping my H purchase and I want opinions.
> 
> I got in a bit early and found these amazing espadrilles from Celine that perfectly match my HAC. I'm not big on matchy match but I own very few shoes that coordinate with this bag so these are perfect.



MrsO, they are beautiful! Love those Celine espadrilles. They look so comfortable!  What's the H purchase? Did I miss it? 

How was the meet up? Did you know others ahead of time?


----------



## Fabfashion

At JFK. No time to check out H DF. MASEML, it's in terminal 7 and I'm in 8. 

Did anyone here go to the NYC meet. 

Kate, LV sounded like so much fun. I hope there's another one next year. I got Docride's spa kit and weather protection kit but haven't had time to use it yet. 

Strangely enough when I drove to the airport early yesterday morning, there was a commercial for nude yoga at a studio in town. It's for real. I thought I was hearing things from lack of sleep. Didn't realize our city is so progressive since as a nation we're known for better no on a conservative side. 

Store opening this morning was awesome. My GF and I spent nearly 3 hours there mainly because every SA was so busy so it took a while to see things. AND it was raining B and K for sale. Holy batman! I don't think my store gets these many bags in 3 years ok may be 5 years combined. I saw 2 B35 croc. They were about $61k. Then in a display there's a red croc with diamonds for sale for a mere $267k. That made the plain croc bags so reasonable all of a sudden. If Ivl could have afforded it or decided I don't need a kidney anymore, I'd have a choice between a vert one and a marraconce (sp?) dark brown one. Let's just say I was in orange heaven. Also many wildlife spotting both last night and this AM. Himalayan B30 and K, a number of croc b&k, pochette, Kelly cut. There was a rose Sakura Kelly cut for sale this am, rodeos, you want it, they have it. Would have loved a BBK28 but no 28K to be found. Plenty of B35 and my friend got a black one. It was a visual feast. I was chatting with H prez and VP and may have snagged myself an invite to the Miami store opening this Nov. Needs to start saving now as I heard it's going to be even bigger than this event-wise and store-wise. I gave my biz card just in case. 

Also met 4 of wonderful tpfers at the event! So glad to have met you all! 

A shout out to my wonderful GF whom I met on this forum for inviting me to this wonderful event and a heartfelt thanks to her DH for choosing to stay home with the kiddies.  you guys are the best. THANK YOU!!! It was an H event of a lifetime! 

Will post a few more pics when I get home. Can't seem to upload more than one at a time.


----------



## MSO13

MASEML said:


> MrsO, they are beautiful! Love those Celine espadrilles. They look so comfortable!  What's the H purchase? Did I miss it?
> 
> How was the meet up? Did you know others ahead of time?



We're all posting at the same time 

I'll post my thoughts on the meet in a moment but it was great!


----------



## MASEML

MrsOwen3 said:


> Since I had bought shoes before the meet, I wanted to stay focused at H. Madison has been good for CDC choices for me and today a lovely SA that JYYanks introduced me to showed me Marron Fonce Gator GHW and Gris Fonce Gator GHW. I got the Gris but now that I'm home, I'm not sure as I'm wondering if it's to similar to my well loved Graphite Swift GHW. I've taken the photo with my Graphite and Ombre Lizzie as these are my two gray neutrals. Thoughts?



Nope, I didn't miss the penultimate reveal! I think they completely different as its a different type of leather. I love gator skin with gold hw. Marion Fonce is a beautiful color and not similar to graphite or your ombré. Well done MrsO. I personally could see wearing each on different occasions!  Love love love!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Since I had bought shoes before the meet, I wanted to stay focused at H. Madison has been good for CDC choices for me and today a lovely SA that JYYanks introduced me to showed me Marron Fonce Gator GHW and Gris Fonce Gator GHW. I got the Gris but now that I'm home, I'm not sure as I'm wondering if it's to similar to my well loved Graphite Swift GHW. I've taken the photo with my Graphite and Ombre Lizzie as these are my two gray neutrals. Thoughts?


They're gorgeous, MrsO. We're twins. It doesn't look close to graphite as I find graphite more grey cool and GF more dark brown warm tone. Keep it unless you want to hold out for Black. DC has a black gator large scale PHW CDC in my size but I have my heart set on GHW ever since you mentioned it. Also saw craie with RGGW. It was gone in an H second.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ok, thanks Maseml! I won't keep you guys in suspense partially because I'm torn about keeping my H purchase and I want opinions.
> 
> I got in a bit early and found these amazing espadrilles from Celine that perfectly match my HAC. I'm not big on matchy match but I own very few shoes that coordinate with this bag so these are perfect.


Beautiful shoes!


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsOwen3 said:


> Since I had bought shoes before the meet, I wanted to stay focused at H. Madison has been good for CDC choices for me and today a lovely SA that JYYanks introduced me to showed me Marron Fonce Gator GHW and Gris Fonce Gator GHW. I got the Gris but now that I'm home, I'm not sure as I'm wondering if it's to similar to my well loved Graphite Swift GHW. I've taken the photo with my Graphite and Ombre Lizzie as these are my two gray neutrals. Thoughts?




KEEP. They may be similar in colour to you (but not to me) but they are definitely different in feel. One is dressier, one you can wear casually. So both have their own purposes. LOVE your purchase!!!

Did I mention that you should, therefore, keep it?!!


----------



## MSO13

MASEML said:


> Nope, I didn't miss the penultimate reveal! I think they completely different as its a different type of leather. I love gator skin with gold hw. Marion Fonce is a beautiful color and not similar to graphite or your ombré. Well done MrsO. I personally could see wearing each on different occasions!  Love love love!



aww thanks, I do think they suit different occasions. I got the Gris Fonce one though,  the Marron was too brown for me. This one will look good with olive green I think.


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> Vigee, did you find your Chanel cuff yet? Very good looking!
> MrsO, looking forward to hearing about the NY meetup
> MrsJDS, you asked, there were about two dozen people at the LV meetup
> FabF, excited to hear all about the H event in DC
> any new treasures coming home with you, MrsO or Fab?


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> They're gorgeous, MrsO. We're twins. It doesn't look close to graphite as it find graphite more grey cool too be and GF more dark brown warm tone. Keep it unless you want to hold out for Black. DC has a black gator large scale PHW CDC in my size but I have my heart set on GHW ever since you mentioned it. Also saw craie with RGGW. It was gone in an H second.



Thanks, happy to be your twin! I'm so into neutrals, I want black GHW too! 

I'm so happy that you had such a great time, the icing on the cake would have been if we could have whisked you to Madison before your flight home! 

So what did you bring home???


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> At JFK. No time to check out H DF. MASEML, it's in terminal 7 and I'm in 8.
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone here go to the NYC meet.
> 
> 
> 
> Kate, LV sounded like so much fun. I hope there's another one next year. I got Docride's spa kit and weather protection kit but haven't had time to use it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely enough when I drove to the airport early yesterday morning, there was a commercial for nude yoga at a studio in town. It's for real. I thought I was hearing things from lack of sleep. Didn't realize our city is so progressive since as a nation we're known for better no on a conservative side.
> 
> 
> 
> Store opening this morning was awesome. My GF and I spent nearly 3 hours there mainly because every SA was so busy so it took a while to see things. AND it was raining B and K for sale. Holy batman! I don't think my store gets these many bags in 3 years ok may be 5 years combined. I saw 2 B35 croc. They were about $61k. Then in a display there's a red croc with diamonds for sale for a mere $267k. That made the plain croc bags so reasonable all of a sudden. If Ivl could have afforded it or decided I don't need a kidney anymore, I'd have a choice between a vert one and a marraconce (sp?) dark brown one. Let's just say I was in orange heaven. Also many wildlife spotting both last night and this AM. Himalayan B30 and K, a number of croc b&k, pochette, Kelly cut. There was a rose Sakura Kelly cut for sale this am, rodeos, you want it, they have it. Would have loved a BBK28 but no 28K to be found. Plenty of B35 and my friend got a black one. It was a visual feast. I was chatting with H prez and VP and may have snagged myself an invite to the Miami store opening this Nov. Needs to start saving now as I heard it's going to be even bigger than this event-wise and store-wise. I gave my biz card just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> Also met 4 of wonderful tpfers at the event! So glad to have met you all!
> 
> 
> 
> A shout out to my wonderful GF whom I met on this forum for inviting me to this wonderful event and a heartfelt thanks to her DH for choosing to stay home with the kiddies.  you guys are the best. THANK YOU!!! It was an H event of a lifetime!
> 
> 
> 
> Will post a few more pics when I get home. Can't seem to upload more than one at a time.




They were raining Bs and Ks for sale?!?  Wow I have never heard of that!  Kelly cuts too?!!  Wowsa!!!!  Was it hard to resist?!?

Thanks for this amazing report!!!  You better save up for Miami!!!


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> At JFK. No time to check out H DF. MASEML, it's in terminal 7 and I'm in 8.
> 
> Did anyone here go to the NYC meet.
> 
> Kate, LV sounded like so much fun. I hope there's another one next year. I got Docride's spa kit and weather protection kit but haven't had time to use it yet.
> 
> Strangely enough when I drove to the airport early yesterday morning, there was a commercial for nude yoga at a studio in town. It's for real. I thought I was hearing things from lack of sleep. Didn't realize our city is so progressive since as a nation we're known for better no on a conservative side.
> 
> Store opening this morning was awesome. My GF and I spent nearly 3 hours there mainly because every SA was so busy so it took a while to see things. AND it was raining B and K for sale. Holy batman! I don't think my store gets these many bags in 3 years ok may be 5 years combined. I saw 2 B35 croc. They were about $61k. Then in a display there's a red croc with diamonds for sale for a mere $267k. That made the plain croc bags so reasonable all of a sudden. If Ivl could have afforded it or decided I don't need a kidney anymore, I'd have a choice between a vert one and a marraconce (sp?) dark brown one. Let's just say I was in orange heaven. Also many wildlife spotting both last night and this AM. Himalayan B30 and K, a number of croc b&k, pochette, Kelly cut. There was a rose Sakura Kelly cut for sale this am, rodeos, you want it, they have it. Would have loved a BBK28 but no 28K to be found. Plenty of B35 and my friend got a black one. It was a visual feast. I was chatting with H prez and VP and may have snagged myself an invite to the Miami store opening this Nov. Needs to start saving now as I heard it's going to be even bigger than this event-wise and store-wise. I gave my biz card just in case.
> 
> Also met 4 of wonderful tpfers at the event! So glad to have met you all!
> 
> A shout out to my wonderful GF whom I met on this forum for inviting me to this wonderful event and a heartfelt thanks to her DH for choosing to stay home with the kiddies.  you guys are the best. THANK YOU!!! It was an H event of a lifetime!
> 
> Will post a few more pics when I get home. Can't seem to upload more than one at a time.



Wow, sounds like an amazing event!! And you didn't get anything from H or did you......hmm...



MrsOwen3 said:


> aww thanks, I do think they suit different occasions. I got the Gris Fonce one though,  the Marron was too brown for me. This one will look good with olive green I think.




Oops, my bad MrsO. Admittedly, I was eating a burger with SO and catching up on cafe news so was trying to do two things at once. Clearly I can't - my burger fell apart and I didn't read your post carefully. 

I think your Gris Fonce   is beautiful, and different than your graphite (which by the way is gorgeous too, and your ombré - ok, your entire CDC collection is stunning!)


----------



## MSO13

MASEML said:


> Wow, sounds like an amazing event!! And you didn't get anything from H or did you......hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, my bad MrsO. Admittedly, I was eating a burger with SO and catching up on cafe news so was trying to do two things at once. Clearly I can't - my burger fell apart and I didn't read your post carefully.
> 
> I think your Gris Fonce   is beautiful, and different than your graphite (which by the way is gorgeous too, and your ombré - ok, your entire CDC collection is stunning!)




Mmm a burger! That's been my mid week splurge meal lately, I have to get it lettuce wrapped so I don't even feel that guilty! I think I'm going to do a CDC family photo soon, I do not have many but I love them all. If black gator GHW, Craie RGHW and White GHW joined the party it would be complete for now. I hope to find those this year.


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS and Maseml, you were asking how the meet was:

I had a great time at the meet. I didn&#8217;t know anyone at all though but I did read through the thread to see who had rsvp&#8217;d. I arrived on time and spotted a familiar TPFer from her posts and introduced myself which was only slightly awkward. We chatted, others arrived. We had a lovely lunch with lots of chat, sharing of user names and discussing some of our reveals, purchases etc. I don&#8217;t want to say where we were or anything to keep everyone safe but there were fabulous H sightings. Calling it wildlife is cheating, it was basically like being surrounded by the bags department of Madison! 

We took a bag portrait that will be posted in the meet thread I believe. I didn&#8217;t take one of my own. We headed to H, I think I was the only one really looking for something-I never stop looking for CDCs. Everyone browsed and admired, chatted about the different items. Everyone was very knowledgeable and carrying some amazing H! I did see the shoes that I was admiring a while back at Wall St and it seems that they&#8217;re available in 4 colors so I think they&#8217;ll be making there way out in the world eventually. They&#8217;re not summery so no rush on them. There were so many amazing shoes at H but the highlight for me was a pair of Red Poro Jumping boots for a cool $28 or 38K I can't remember now. So stunning! There were several exotic wallets on display and a few amazing exotic bags walking around. 

The group was interesting, welcoming and fun. I highly recommend catching a meet if you can.


----------



## MASEML

MrsOwen3 said:


> MrsJDS and Maseml, you were asking how the meet was:
> 
> I had a great time at the meet. I didnt know anyone at all though but I did read through the thread to see who had rsvpd. I arrived on time and spotted a familiar TPFer from her posts and introduced myself which was only slightly awkward. We chatted, others arrived. We had a lovely lunch with lots of chat, sharing of user names and discussing some of our reveals, purchases etc. I dont want to say where we were or anything to keep everyone safe but there were fabulous H sightings. Calling it wildlife is cheating, it was basically like being surrounded by the bags department of Madison!
> 
> We took a bag portrait that will be posted in the meet thread I believe. I didnt take one of my own. We headed to H, I think I was the only one really looking for something-I never stop looking for CDCs. Everyone browsed and admired, chatted about the different items. Everyone was very knowledgeable and carrying some amazing H! I did see the shoes that I was admiring a while back at Wall St and it seems that theyre available in 4 colors so I think theyll be making there way out in the world eventually. Theyre not summery so no rush on them. There were so many amazing shoes at H but the highlight for me was a pair of Red Poro Jumping boots for a cool $28 or 38K I can't remember now. So stunning! There were several exotic wallets on display and a few amazing exotic bags walking around.
> 
> The group was interesting, welcoming and fun. I highly recommend catching a meet if you can.




What a great and fun day it sounds like! Wow, can't imagine jumping boots for that much, they must've been beautiful! 

What were the shoes you saw in 4 colours? I'm looking for some new summery sandals...


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> The server.



FabF, thanks for these photos! Sounds like it was an amazing event and looks like you'll be headed to Miami for more! Well done FabF!


----------



## AnnaE

Ladies -- hello from London! I went to the most delightful Hermes exhibit called Wanderland at the Saatchi gallery yesterday. It is staffed by the SAs at the stores, and I was there for several hours just chatting to them about Hermes products and general H gossip. They allow photography also. I highly recommend it if you are in London. Sadly, it runs until tomorrow, May 2nd, only.

In other news, I stopped by the H counter at Harrods to discover that their SA did not know what vache naturel or barenia was. I tried on a VN belt, and he was SO clueless when I wanted to discuss the leather. How is that possible?! He also did not recognize my mousseline as Hermes... Interesting experience for sure.


----------



## AnnaE

MrsOwen3 said:


> Since I had bought shoes before the meet, I wanted to stay focused at H. Madison has been good for CDC choices for me and today a lovely SA that JYYanks introduced me to showed me Marron Fonce Gator GHW and Gris Fonce Gator GHW. I got the Gris but now that I'm home, I'm not sure as I'm wondering if it's to similar to my well loved Graphite Swift GHW. I've taken the photo with my Graphite and Ombre Lizzie as these are my two gray neutrals. Thoughts?



I LOVE all of them. I think you should wear one on each wrist, Wonderwoman style, maybe the lizzie and the gator ones!  That is what I would do if I had any, but I struggle to make CDCs work for me, sadly. Bracelets bother me. I am sitting here typing and cursing a tennis bracelet my husband recently got me because _it gets in my way_ and I feel like I have to wear it because it is a gift, Argh.

Is your dilemma potentially exchanging it for another color? I think this is a very cohesive collection that doubtlessly goes with your style, but I can see how you could want a different color family one, for instance. What are you thinking instead of the Gris?


----------



## MASEML

Good morning ladies! it's almost the weekend, yay! Survey time, please - do you wear the same size shoe in H as other designers (like Chanel, Louboutin or any brand that has EU sizing)? How's the fit? 

Hi *Anna* - that's too bad that the gentleman was clueless about leathers and moussies. I wonder whether he's very new? Though, he should be been trained by Hermes so he should know but maybe he's just too new (though, if I were him, I'd say that). Anyway, sorry that was a disappointing experience. :/ 
Did they have a lot of inventory? 

*MrsO*, you want the RG craie - ahhh me too. We'll be triplets with *Vigee*  
Though, you saw it at Wall St once didn't you? You should've snapped it up when you saw it - think it washout who told me they had it (it was long gone by the time I arrived two weeks ago). Ok, I popped into the store more recently, they didn't have it but I suspect more will come? I'll let you know if they get any of from your wish list! 

*FabF*, settled from your whirlwind event? Must've been so fun. Thanks for sharing the details with us. I felt like I was there! I'm also still wondering if you brought back a little souvenir from the store opening? Suspense is killing me. 

*Xiangxiang*, enjoy the long weekend! Off to the country house this weekend? 

*Vigee*, what's the plan for today? I have no doubt you have a busy packed schedule - you are an amazing multi-tasker and always motivated, so I'm waiting to see what things you've got going on today! 

Hello to dharma, MrsJDS, Mindi, Kate, MadamB and all!


----------



## MSO13

AnnaE said:


> I LOVE all of them. I think you should wear one on each wrist, Wonderwoman style, maybe the lizzie and the gator ones!  That is what I would do if I had any, but I struggle to make CDCs work for me, sadly. Bracelets bother me. I am sitting here typing and cursing a tennis bracelet my husband recently got me because _it gets in my way_ and I feel like I have to wear it because it is a gift, Argh.
> 
> 
> 
> Is your dilemma potentially exchanging it for another color? I think this is a very cohesive collection that doubtlessly goes with your style, but I can see how you could want a different color family one, for instance. What are you thinking instead of the Gris?




Hi Anna E, glad to hear you're having a great time in London! I'm just trying to decide if it's too similar to the graphite one. I'm a neutrals person so I'm leaning towards keeping it and I think if my black gator ghw appears in the next few weeks I'd still want this one so that says something for sure. I'm not a pop color person, Rouge H is as bold as I go. 

I haven't tried one on each wrist yet but I think our Vigee has pulled off that look! [emoji4] I like wearing them only on my left wrist where a watch used to go, like you it feels uncomfortable on my right hand. I also have wet hands most of the time at work so my bracelets come off unless it's a desk day.


----------



## MSO13

MASEML said:


> Good morning ladies! it's almost the weekend, yay! Survey time, please - do you wear the same size shoe in H as other designers (like Chanel, Louboutin or any brand that has EU sizing)? How's the fit?
> 
> Hi *Anna* - that's too bad that the gentleman was clueless about leathers and moussies. I wonder whether he's very new? Though, he should be been trained by Hermes so he should know but maybe he's just too new (though, if I were him, I'd say that). Anyway, sorry that was a disappointing experience. :/
> Did they have a lot of inventory?
> 
> *MrsO*, you want the RG craie - ahhh me too. We'll be triplets with *Vigee*
> Though, you saw it at Wall St once didn't you? You should've snapped it up when you saw it - think it washout who told me they had it (it was long gone by the time I arrived two weeks ago). Ok, I popped into the store more recently, they didn't have it but I suspect more will come? I'll let you know if they get any of from your wish list!
> 
> *FabF*, settled from your whirlwind event? Must've been so fun. Thanks for sharing the details with us. I felt like I was there! I'm also still wondering if you brought back a little souvenir from the store opening? Suspense is killing me.
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, enjoy the long weekend! Off to the country house this weekend?
> 
> *Vigee*, what's the plan for today? I have no doubt you have a busy packed schedule - you are an amazing multi-tasker and always motivated, so I'm waiting to see what things you've got going on today!
> 
> Hello to dharma, MrsJDS, Mindi, Kate, MadamB and all!




I know I should have grabbed it but I'm next on the list at my store and thought it would be coming soon [emoji17]I guess I forgot that H never works that way! Yes, more are definitely coming so I don't doubt we'll find them! I also try to only buy exotics away from my home store because they're hard to get so I felt guilty at Wall St.


----------



## dharma

Morning all! So much exciting stuff happening in the cafe!!



Fabfashion said:


> The back drop for the main course. The servers were wearing these screens and stood behind us.



FabF, what a spectacular event! Every minute sounds specal...... the cocktails, the dinner, the theatrics and the next morning opening. Incredible and definitely worth the trip! And the bag sightings!! Oh my!! Thank you for the pictures


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> I know I should have grabbed it but I'm next on the list at my store and thought it would be coming soon [emoji17]I guess I forgot that H never works that way! Yes, more are definitely coming so I don't doubt we'll find them! I also try to only buy exotics away from my home store because they're hard to get so I felt guilty at Wall St.



Morning MrsO! I'm so happy that you enjoyed the meetup, it sounds like a great day all around.  as a fellow neutral lover, I think they are completely different and work with various outfits and moods. I would even think that you could use a matte graphite with PHW for varieity in hardware and texture. I get use out of all my blacks and greys and even have a few more on my list. Especially if you wear them quite a bit, having a few in rotation will keep them in better shape. Your craie is coming, I wouldn't worry  I would love to see a family shot, I never tire of CDC photos  still haven't taken mine, my all sterling is out for repair so I'll take one when it's back.


----------



## dharma

MASEML said:


> Good morning ladies! it's almost the weekend, yay! Survey time, please - do you wear the same size shoe in H as other designers (like Chanel, Louboutin or any brand that has EU sizing)? How's the fit?
> 
> Hi *Anna* - that's too bad that the gentleman was clueless about leathers and moussies. I wonder whether he's very new? Though, he should be been trained by Hermes so he should know but maybe he's just too new (though, if I were him, I'd say that). Anyway, sorry that was a disappointing experience. :/
> Did they have a lot of inventory?
> 
> *MrsO*, you want the RG craie - ahhh me too. We'll be triplets with *Vigee*
> Though, you saw it at Wall St once didn't you? You should've snapped it up when you saw it - think it washout who told me they had it (it was long gone by the time I arrived two weeks ago). Ok, I popped into the store more recently, they didn't have it but I suspect more will come? I'll let you know if they get any of from your wish list!
> 
> *FabF*, settled from your whirlwind event? Must've been so fun. Thanks for sharing the details with us. I felt like I was there! I'm also still wondering if you brought back a little souvenir from the store opening? Suspense is killing me.
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, enjoy the long weekend! Off to the country house this weekend?
> 
> *Vigee*, what's the plan for today? I have no doubt you have a busy packed schedule - you are an amazing multi-tasker and always motivated, so I'm waiting to see what things you've got going on today!
> 
> Hello to dharma, MrsJDS, Mindi, Kate, MadamB and all!



MASEML, I think H sizes are pretty true, if not generous. I have several pairs, all a 39 and very comfortable with no " breaking in" . Unlike some European cuts where I often need to go larger. For reference I'm a US 8.5.  What pair are you considering? I'm loving the sandal with the balçon theme.


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Morning MrsO! I'm so happy that you enjoyed the meetup, it sounds like a great day all around.  as a fellow neutral lover, I think they are completely different and work with various outfits and moods. I would even think that you could use a matte graphite with PHW for varieity in hardware and texture. I get use out of all my blacks and greys and even have a few more on my list. Especially if you wear them quite a bit, having a few in rotation will keep them in better shape. Your craie is coming, I wouldn't worry  I would love to see a family shot, I never tire of CDC photos  still haven't taken mine, my all sterling is out for repair so I'll take one when it's back.




Well I knew you would approve [emoji6] and yes since I saw your matte graphite PHW that's on the list. I think all neutrals, matte and shiny and in both hardware colors would be the dream collection


----------



## MASEML

dharma said:


> MASEML, I think H sizes are pretty true, if not generous. I have several pairs, all a 39 and very comfortable with no " breaking in" . Unlike some European cuts where I often need to go larger. For reference I'm a US 8.5.  What pair are you considering? I'm loving the sandal with the balçon theme.



Hi dharma! 

Thanks for your insight! Well, I am looking (and/or may have purchased; pleading the fifth ) at strappy wedges at the moment. Tried them on at the store and didn't notice a difference between what is my normal size (in most brands) and the .5 larger. The shoe specialist came over to help my SA and I, and recommended I go with the larger. He said it is because with the smaller (my normal size) there is a gap between the arch of my foot and the wedge, but in the .5 larger, my foot lay flat. Both sizes felt the same, but I absolutely trust him over myself. Feels fine when new but will it stretch? If that happens, that could be a problem. He didn't think it would stretch though...  I'm worried when you say tts or generous, it will become too big later?


----------



## dharma

FabF, nude yoga? Lordie, that would be a sight. 

MrsO, love the shoes! I just caved to the wedge Celine espadrilles the other day. Been avoiding them and all their incarnations for two summers but could not hold out any longer. 

Vigee, DH was off on his weather prediction yesterday but he swears something is coming our way, he sounds like Jon Snow from Game of Thrones...winter is coming......

Vigee & MrsJDS,  thanks for the mocha warning! I definitely stay away from frapaccino type drinks, my standing order is a small decaf nonfat mocha, no whip and half the chocolate and no added sugar. Not so bad. My favorite coffee shop uses unsweetened chocolate so it's perfect. I actually think the dairy is worse for me than the sugar. I'm going to try herbal tea for a while. I felt so guilty when I showed up for work yesterday and my mocha was there waiting for me. I passed it to a coworker and she was very happy but it was hard to resist. 

I hope everyone has a great day! Anna and Xiang Xiang, I just heard on the radio that's it's the birthday of the UK today. Did I hear that correctly? Are there any festivities in London?


----------



## dharma

MASEML said:


> Hi dharma!
> 
> Thanks for your insight! Well, I am looking (and/or may have purchased; pleading the fifth ) at strappy wedges at the moment. Tried them on at the store and didn't notice a difference between what is my normal size (in most brands) and the .5 larger. The shoe specialist came over to help my SA and I, and recommended I go with the larger. He said it is because with the smaller (my normal size) there is a gap between the arch of my foot and the wedge, but in the .5 larger, my foot lay flat. Both sizes felt the same, but I absolutely trust him over myself. Feels fine when new but will it stretch? If that happens, that could be a problem. He didn't think it would stretch though...  I'm worried when you say tts or generous, it will become too big later?



Hmmm, I guess by generous, I think they accommodate my wider foot without a problem, unlike some brands like givenchy or Louboutin. They fit me much like Prada or Blahnik. I have two pairs of booties and the carina ballet flat, only the ballet flat has stretched out but in a good way. If there is not too much excess on the toe length, then go for the larger, unless of course you will always regret it and question it. I have given up on vanity as far as shoe sizes go, I refuse to break pairs in and would rather go larger and be comfortable. Spill, which ones did you get


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> Well I knew you would approve [emoji6] and yes since I saw your matte graphite PHW that's on the list. I think all neutrals, matte and shiny and in both hardware colors would be the dream collection



 totally agree! I've been avoiding GHW but I think I'm coming around.....just a bit!
Forgot to add congrats!! It's really beautiful!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ladies, it has been a very busy morning for me and I see cafe is moving super fast! 

*Fabfashion*, your photos of the event was wonderful! What a great evening! 

*MASEML*, I finally saw the robe in H! Not really my type of thing but it's very clever for a pool person! I went through their beach section but nothing caught my eye. I brought home some porcelain instead. 

*MrsJDS*, You own a few Maxi Twilly right? How do you find the texture of the silk? I only have one from the first issue and it's soft enough. But subsequent issues all seem to be very stiff to me. I have one on hold in my store but I want to get a sense of how do you find it folds? Does it stay in place? Will it soften up after some use? 

*MrsOwen*, your new Graphite CDC is beautiful and it's distinctive enough from your others, I'd keep it for sure! 

*dharma*, I am not aware of any celebrations about birthday of the UK here. 1st May is Labour day and it's normally when people go out and protest / march against something... We just celebrate Queen's birthday in June.


----------



## MASEML

dharma said:


> Hmmm, I guess by generous, I think they accommodate my wider foot without a problem, unlike some brands like givenchy or Louboutin. They fit me much like Prada or Blahnik. I have two pairs of booties and the carina ballet flat, only the ballet flat has stretched out but in a good way. If there is not too much excess on the toe length, then go for the larger, unless of course you will always regret it and question it. I have given up on vanity as far as shoe sizes go, I refuse to break pairs in and would rather go larger and be comfortable. Spill, which ones did you get



Thanks Dharma. They are called Kiss. they aren't on the website yet but I'll take a photo of them tonight. They have dark brown wood heel, white thick straps around the ankle and one thick strap around the toes in veau and veau around the heel. I'm guessing a gap underneath the soles of my feet is never good long term. Not too much excess in the toe area, esp as my feet are plunged forward by the pitch of the wedge. They are so comf, highly recommend!  No break in time I think! 

When it gets colder, I'll need advice on boots too! Thanks dharma!


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, it has been a very busy morning for me and I see cafe is moving super fast!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, your photos of the event was wonderful! What a great evening!
> 
> *MASEML*, I finally saw the robe in H! Not really my type of thing but it's very clever for a pool person! I went through their beach section but nothing caught my eye. I brought home some porcelain instead.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, You own a few Maxi Twilly right? How do you find the texture of the silk? I only have one from the first issue and it's soft enough. But subsequent issues all seem to be very stiff to me. I have one on hold in my store but I want to get a sense of how do you find it folds? Does it stay in place? Will it soften up after some use?
> 
> *MrsOwen*, your new Graphite CDC is beautiful and it's distinctive enough from your others, I'd keep it for sure!
> 
> *dharma*, I am not aware of any celebrations about birthday of the UK here. 1st May is Labour day and it's normally when people go out and protest / march against something... We just celebrate Queen's birthday in June.




Xiangxiang, the robe is a little loud I think. Not for everyone - not for me either, though I do love it. I saw it again when I went back and my SA and I were chatting that it's better for me to buy things I'd use more, like sweaters, shoes or jewelry..oh and bags! 

What did you get? They have the most beautiful place settings and stemware! 

MrsJDS, like xiangxiang, I'm  curious about the maxi twilly too! I saw a couple last time in beautiful prints but I don't know how to wear it. I want to avoid having it resemble a tie. Do tell your secret!


----------



## Suncatcher

Xiang and Maseml - I love my MTs. Very versatile. Yes the one I have is a wee bit stiff but I don't mind it. Means that the shape holds better. I usually wear it one of three ways (though I have another 3-4 ways to wear it).  Two involve using scarf rings and one is in the infinity loop. I have the brides de gala in malachite on one side and BE on the other so again it means I have more colours to work with. I will take some pics for you this weekend. 

dharma and MrsO - I agree with you about having more neutral CDCs. I have two black ones, one the phw and one with ghw. Same colour different look. 

Maseml - I have never purchased H shoes (I'm too hard on my shoes so I can't justify the price) but I find that I can vary 0.5 size between brands.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies, I am late to the party that you all had last night and lots going on to catch up on here ~ it's raining Bs/Ks in DC, a dramatic H event, tPF meet-ups,  burgers, Celine, espadrilles, CDCs. Harrods, naked yoga and much more! Wowza, not sure where to begin but will start right now. 

*FabF*, love, love, love your posts about the H event that you attended in DC. You really made me feel like I was there right with you and thanks for sharing all of the dramatic details. Those croc Bs/Ks sounded very tempting indeed. What a great experience and hope that you are invited to the Miami opening event. I'm curious what did you speak with the H president about? You can send me a PM if you think that it wouldn't be appropriate for this thread.

Also, you certainly will not be seeing me at a naked yoga class ever in this life time, lol. Funny that you heard this advertisement on the radio and definitely not for me. What will be next? 

*MrsO*, think that you should keep all of your CDCs as some of the colors will not be re-issued again and they are all special. You will find your black gator GHW, craie RGHW and white GHW - the black and gold are always around. In fact, I bought two white GHW CDCs over a period of about a year ~ one for my eldest DD and one for myself ~ this was a little while ago but I am sure that you will nab all three this year. 

LOVE those Celine espadrilles and Celine is one of my go-to designers for shoes. Amazing styles and always ahead or right on trend. Plus, you know that I like coordinating accessories to pull an outfit together so your HAC and espadrille combo looks like perfection to me. 

*MASEML*, that burger you were focused on while posting sounded delicious and have never heard of a lettuce wrapped burger but the next time that I have one ~ probably this weekend, haha ~ that is the way I will go. Hmmm, maybe I better order a burger for lunch today and get that craving satisfied immediately. My diet has been going great so I can afford a little extra protein. 

Yes, I do wear the same size in H shoes as in most designer footwear. Although recently I have found H sandals a little too wide for me. Makes me sad! 

Yesterday I did miss the tPF meet-up in NYC and cannot admit that I am overly apologetic. It was a glorious day here after all and spent the entire afternoon in the sun reading, talking to friends and just hanging out. Going to and from NYC is a huge production from out in the  western suburbs and it honestly takes at least three hours each way door to door. *MASEML*, I may be a multi-tasker but I am not a great traveller these days unfortunately.

Did find the Chanel cuff at the Beverly Hills store but I need to be present or in their system to do a charge/send. Am debating about sending one of my DDs in to get it and trying to check on it in NYC but the Chanel accessory extension always goes to voice-mail. Will try one more time today and then reconsider my options.  

*kate*, totally get what you mean about gambling, never saw any sense to it all and it holds no thrill for me whatsoever. Our annual Bahama vacation is at a resort that even has adult poolside roulette tables by the outdoor bar ~ very pleasantly set-up and staffed ~ and my DH and DDs play every year. Have not been to it once in over six years of visiting the resort. 

*MrsJDS*, what are your plans this weekend? Should be great weather for a good long run in the mornings. Lots of sunshine on the forecast!

Hello to *EB, AnnaE, MadamB, xiangxiang, dharma* and everyone else!


----------



## Suncatcher

FYI pic of me from a couple of days ago with one of my new mousselines tossed casually around my neck.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Thanks Dharma. They are called Kiss. they aren't on the website yet but I'll take a photo of them tonight. They have dark brown wood heel, white thick straps around the ankle and one thick strap around the toes in veau and veau around the heel. I'm guessing a gap underneath the soles of my feet is never good long term. Not too much excess in the toe area, esp as my feet are plunged forward by the pitch of the wedge. They are so comf, highly recommend!  No break in time I think!
> 
> When it gets colder, I'll need advice on boots too! Thanks dharma!



*MASEML*, pics of your H Kiss shoes please! Congrats. 

Woosh, this cafe thread is moving fast this morning!!!!  :doggie:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> FYI pic of me from a couple of days ago with one of my new mousselines tossed casually around my neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980513



OMG, *MrsJDS*, you looks gorgeous and are wearing my standard uniform ~ denim, flats and an H 140cm over a blouse. Love your moussie, maybe these should be revisited?


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG, *MrsJDS*, you looks gorgeous and are wearing my standard uniform ~ denim, flats and an H 140cm over a blouse. Love your moussie, maybe these should be revisited?




Thanks Vigee!  Yes you should definitely revisit them!  I wore mine to work yesterday and over the course of the day I tied it 3 different ways. So versatile and perfect for wearing as the weather warms but you still want to accessorize with a scarf!


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> FYI pic of me from a couple of days ago with one of my new mousselines tossed casually around my neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980513



MrsJDS, love how you wear your moussie! So stylish.


----------



## katekluet

MrsO, the shoes are great and look like your style....and since you love those bracelets and can wear them for different occasions, why not build a great  collection!
Fun to hear about the  meetup in NY, too.
FabF, really enjoyed the photos and details of the event, how elaborate and memorable, wow. Fun just to see all the wonderful bags and styles. That dinner was amazing.
Mrs JDS, you look great in that moussie, just my style with casual outfit. 
XiangXiang, did you get some HDeco? I think I remember you admiring it....such a wonderful design. Is it for the new house?
Vigee, do try the mousselines again....nice for your warm weather and they just have a special vibe I think. I am going to break out one of my new ones to go out with DH to farmers market and lunch at our favorite place today.


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> FYI pic of me from a couple of days ago with one of my new mousselines tossed casually around my neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980513



Love this look MrsJDS! A great example of "tossing on" a scarf, my favorite way to wear them!


----------



## AnnaE

MASEML said:


> Hi *Anna* - that's too bad that the gentleman was clueless about leathers and moussies. I wonder whether he's very new? Though, he should be been trained by Hermes so he should know but maybe he's just too new (though, if I were him, I'd say that). Anyway, sorry that was a disappointing experience. :/
> Did they have a lot of inventory?



Hi MASEML! I would have to guess he was new, but did not want to ask him about it to avoid further embarrassment. It was 'just' a counter (well, multiple counters), not a standalone boutique, and they were doing a very brisk business, mostly with tourists. Most of their inventory was more 'tourist-friendly' -- H buckle belts, bright scarves, lots of cashmere scarves, lots of clic clacs etc. It was, however, the biggest Hermes counter inside a department store I had ever seen, with _multiple_ bags and leather goods and bracelets and scarves. I am pretty sure Bergdorf Goodman has a much smaller one, for instance. 

I would have to say I would be very concerned if I were an Hermes representative. I know they are expanding rapidly, but they are certainly not growing at such a breakneck pace they don't have time to train their staff! 



MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Anna E, glad to hear you're having a great time in London! I'm just trying to decide if it's too similar to the graphite one. I'm a neutrals person so I'm leaning towards keeping it and I think if my black gator ghw appears in the next few weeks I'd still want this one so that says something for sure. I'm not a pop color person, Rouge H is as bold as I go.
> 
> I haven't tried one on each wrist yet but I think our Vigee has pulled off that look! [emoji4] I like wearing them only on my left wrist where a watch used to go, like you it feels uncomfortable on my right hand. I also have wet hands most of the time at work so my bracelets come off unless it's a desk day.



It is not that similar in my opinion, and I am sure they are 'different' enough to you, which is the only thing that matters! I think we all have our style preferences. I mentioned before I am closing in on my 30th red scarf (well, some are reds, orange reds, pinks, corals, but all are red color family), and they are all unique and special to me. Unlike you, I am not a neutrals person, and I need to wear my very neutral natural barenia leather bracelet with something else to up the color game!

Would you mind sharing what you do that your hands are so often wet? I am so curious and have no theories outside of an old-school photographer and photo printer 



dharma said:


> MASEML, I think H sizes are pretty true, if not generous. I have several pairs, all a 39 and very comfortable with no " breaking in" . Unlike some European cuts where I often need to go larger. For reference I'm a US 8.5.  What pair are you considering? I'm loving the sandal with the balçon theme.



Just to chime in, I am a 39 in both Manolos and Hermes (and most European shoes for that matter); US 8.5 also. 



dharma said:


> Anna and Xiang Xiang, I just heard on the radio that's it's the birthday of the UK today. Did I hear that correctly? Are there any festivities in London?



Hmmm, not that I know of. The hotel, however, kindly let us know that there will be a May Day March and Rally in London tomorrow, so I suppose that sounds like a festivity of sorts.



MrsJDS said:


> FYI pic of me from a couple of days ago with one of my new mousselines tossed casually around my neck.



Oh gosh. This is gorgeous and works so well for you!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Friday, ladies! Quick stop to post some pics and will write more in details later. Catching up on some work at the office and craving spicy ramen.

Front of room with a piano.
First course foie gras appetizer.
Main course on faux grass.
Servers during white theme for dessert.


----------



## Fabfashion

Here's what I wore, also with moussie folded into a long strip under a jacket when walking outside, and my 1 penny shoes. 

MrsJDS, you look amazing!


----------



## Fabfashion

The new store.
Check out the $237K geranium croc B with diamonds HW. TDF!


----------



## Fabfashion

Vigee, nothing top secret with the H prez. More along congrats on the new store, great location, any commemorative scarf (no), heard you're opening a huge new store in Miami, etc. The VP of communications loved my Plume and said it's tres Parissienne, true appreciation for H and he was so impressed to hear I have a Drag. We chatted about the various bags, event planning, and collaboration with artists to create store window displays (I think he mentioned one artist that they're doing something with this year). I suggested they use pics from various store window displays where they collaborated with artists and publish a coffee table book and he loved the idea.


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> The new store.
> Check out the $237K geranium croc B with diamonds HW. TDF!



The store looks so beautiful! 

That croc B costs an apt or two in some cities. Gosh, it is stunning! Do you know if someone bought it?

FabF, you looked great! Love the plume! and are those the penny shoes? Wow!


----------



## katekluet

FabF, foie gras and faux grass! Loved all the photos, thank you. I couldn't really take photos of the meetup without showing people's faces, sorry.
Your outfit is classic and shows off your new necklace and your bag...wouldnt they have been surprised to know you were wearing one penny shoes...is your moussie ors bleu de Africa? I have that one in dark blues and greens.
AnnaE, how lucky you were to get to see the exhibit.....and glad to hear you are having great travels in London.


----------



## Fabfashion

I'm waiting for my spicy ramen now. Have been doing well on the weight loss front so asked for little ramen and mostly veggies. Thought I'd have gained a few lbs after all the feasting in DC but I walked so much nearly 18K steps on Wednesday alone so everything seemed to burn off. Tried out 2 new restos right at the same centre as H and they were amazing. Need to look up the names and will let you know. 

MASEML and Kate, I haven't worn the penny shoes yet but suspect I'll be wearing them very often--very comfy. There is a single strap at the front and a very wide suede that wrap up the whole ankle. Very modern. Imagine the cost per wear after 10 times. Lol. 

MASEML, no one tried on the red croc while I was there. Only the vert and the dark brown ones. My new SA wanted me to try the croc but unless I was serious I didn't want to waste her time. There was a line up just to pay. Only 2 registers and I had to wait for 2 customers ahead of me. Imagine how many Bs & Ks and whatever else flew out of there. If I had wanted two bags, I could have gotten two. It was crazy! 

Seems like I have found a new "home" store and wonderful SA, operation manager and general mgr. They may be willing to ship larger ticket items to me. Need to fill out a form and get permission. Fingers crossed!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, nothing top secret with the H prez. More along congrats on the new store, great location, any commemorative scarf (no), heard you're opening a huge new store in Miami, etc. The VP of communications loved my Plume and said it's tres Parissienne, true appreciation for H and he was so impressed to hear I have a Drag. We chatted about the various bags, event planning, and collaboration with artists to create store window displays (I think he mentioned one artist that they're doing something with this year). *I suggested they use pics from various store window displays where they collaborated with artists and publish a coffee table book and he loved the idea.*



*FabF*, brilliant, that is a genius idea and I would personally buy the book! Love your outfit for the evening, your plume was the perfect accessory for this event. Also, last but not least, thanks for the many great pics from the DC store opening. Truly a pleasure to view at the event without leaving my laptop ~ the DC store looks fantastic, the dinner a veritable feast and the dramatic effect through the roof it seems. 

*AnnaE*, that H SA at Harrods is a crying shame and might be even worth a letter to H about it. How ridiculous but maybe he was a part-time employee from a temp agency? H does hire this type of seasonal worker in London and I know this for a fact. That is the only explanation that I find remotely plausible. 

Also, thirty H red scarves? That is an achievement and I am in total awe. Love the color red and must be on the lookout for more red H 140cm scarves. That is the size that I seem to be wearing the most these days. 

*kate*, which moussie did you wear to the farmer's market with DH? Bet that you looked fab and you have all of those new silk blouses to wear with your new moussies. Fingers crossed that your new moussies work with them. 

*xiangxiang*, are you in the city or country this weekend and how is your gym routine coming along?

Hope that everyone is having a good day!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> I'm waiting for my spicy ramen now. Have been doing well on the weight loss front so asked for little ramen and mostly veggies. Thought I'd have gained a few lbs after all the feasting in DC but I walked so much nearly 18K steps on Wednesday alone so everything seemed to burn off. Tried out 2 new restos right at the same centre as H and they were amazing. Need to look up the names and will let you know.
> 
> MASEML and Kate, I haven't worn the penny shoes yet but suspect I'll be wearing them very often--very comfy. There is a single strap at the front and a very wide suede that wrap up the whole ankle. Very modern. Imagine the cost per wear after 10 times. Lol.
> 
> MASEML, no one tried on the red croc while I was there. Only the vert and the dark brown ones. My new SA wanted me to try the croc but unless I was serious I didn't want to waste her time. There was a line up just to pay. Only 2 registers and I had to wait for 2 customers ahead of me. Imagine how many Bs & Ks and whatever else flew out of there. If I had wanted two bags, I could have gotten two. It was crazy!
> 
> *Seems like I have found a new "home" store and wonderful SA, operation manager and general mgr. They may be willing to ship larger ticket items to me. Need to fill out a form and get permission. Fingers crossed*!



*FabF*, a new H home store with a wonderful SA and a greater selection? I say YAY!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, a new H home store with a wonderful SA and a greater selection? I say YAY!!!



I hope so, Vigee. You heard about how small our local H store is and Hawaii will only ship small items, no jewelry over $1500 and no bags and I only go there once a year. If something truly exceptional comes up in DC, it's only a short flight away.


----------



## MSO13

*Fab*, I met a few nice SAs at Vienna, VA and I hope they transferred over. Nice that you have a closer resource than Hawaii as your boutique is small. Thank you for sharing all the great photos and I'm glad you had a nice time. Your .01 shoes are awesome!

I am so impressed with the production H put on for you guys-I love when a brand really goes all out for an experience. It makes it so memorable for the guest and is totally in line with my expectation for them as a brand. I can only hope that when my boutique re-opens in 2016 we get half the fanfare and that I'm included! Good for you for suggesting the book to Mr. Chavez. I hope they do it. I would love to collaborate with H someday! 



I'm pooped today, trying to perk up but I did a lot of walking myself yesterday and didn't sleep super great for some reason. 

On a happy note, I decided to take my new CDC out for a spin and I do love it-the plastic is off because then the decision is made! I'm also wearing my new espadrilles, will try to take an action shot later. 

I'm working tomorrow but what is everyone up to for the weekend?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

FabF, it was so nice to meet you, and might I add, you looked stunning.  I heard more than one person say how wonderful you looked!  Thank you for posting the pictures&#8230;..I didn't even bring a purse, let alone a phone.


----------



## MASEML

Ladies!! It's officially the weekend! Woo hoo! 

I've got a friend in town staying with us tomorrow night so must prepare the spare room for her. She's a good friend who recently moved to SF with her husband (sad they moved). It's a small small world but I knew of my good friend before I actually met either of them. Our mutual friend who was also a coworker of mine back then told me about this couple years ago when the now-hubby moved from London to New York. Then when my friend moved over a couple years after, she and I met at a party that was hosted by her hubby's female coworkers. Her hubby, our mutual friend and I used to work for the same company, just in different offices. Long story short - the wife, my friend now, and I became good  friends   Sorry that was much longer than it needed to be, but I do love sharing stories around how small the world is. 

As soon as I get home, I'll post a pic of my new wedges! And I will surely catch up on all that I've missed! 


Hope everyone had an amazing friday!


----------



## MASEML

Hello cavalier girl- welcome to the cafe!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

MASEML said:


> Hello cavalier girl- welcome to the cafe!



Thank you, dear MASEML!  It's been a long time since I've posted in the Cafe.


----------



## AZPurseGirl

Fabfashion thank you for going with me it was a blast!!!!  I hope we can do it again sometime soon.  Thank your DH and DDs for letting me steal you for 48 hours!





Fabfashion said:


> At JFK. No time to check out H DF. MASEML, it's in terminal 7 and I'm in 8.
> 
> Did anyone here go to the NYC meet.
> 
> Kate, LV sounded like so much fun. I hope there's another one next year. I got Docride's spa kit and weather protection kit but haven't had time to use it yet.
> 
> Strangely enough when I drove to the airport early yesterday morning, there was a commercial for nude yoga at a studio in town. It's for real. I thought I was hearing things from lack of sleep. Didn't realize our city is so progressive since as a nation we're known for better no on a conservative side.
> 
> Store opening this morning was awesome. My GF and I spent nearly 3 hours there mainly because every SA was so busy so it took a while to see things. AND it was raining B and K for sale. Holy batman! I don't think my store gets these many bags in 3 years ok may be 5 years combined. I saw 2 B35 croc. They were about $61k. Then in a display there's a red croc with diamonds for sale for a mere $267k. That made the plain croc bags so reasonable all of a sudden. If Ivl could have afforded it or decided I don't need a kidney anymore, I'd have a choice between a vert one and a marraconce (sp?) dark brown one. Let's just say I was in orange heaven. Also many wildlife spotting both last night and this AM. Himalayan B30 and K, a number of croc b&k, pochette, Kelly cut. There was a rose Sakura Kelly cut for sale this am, rodeos, you want it, they have it. Would have loved a BBK28 but no 28K to be found. Plenty of B35 and my friend got a black one. It was a visual feast. I was chatting with H prez and VP and may have snagged myself an invite to the Miami store opening this Nov. Needs to start saving now as I heard it's going to be even bigger than this event-wise and store-wise. I gave my biz card just in case.
> 
> Also met 4 of wonderful tpfers at the event! So glad to have met you all!
> 
> A shout out to my wonderful GF whom I met on this forum for inviting me to this wonderful event and a heartfelt thanks to her DH for choosing to stay home with the kiddies.  you guys are the best. THANK YOU!!! It was an H event of a lifetime!
> 
> Will post a few more pics when I get home. Can't seem to upload more than one at a time.


----------



## MASEML

Here they are ladies! My new wedges that I highly recommend as they seem  comfortable, will let you know after prolonged use. I love how neutral they are and classic IMO.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

MASEML said:


> Here they are ladies! My new wedges that I highly recommend as they seem  comfortable, will let you know after prolonged use. I love how neutral they are and classic IMO.



Love those!  How high is the heel?


----------



## MASEML

Ok, finally settled in at home - hope I don't miss anything. The cafe was incredibly active today  




Fabfashion said:


> I'm waiting for my spicy ramen now. Have been doing well on the weight loss front so asked for little ramen and mostly veggies. Thought I'd have gained a few lbs after all the feasting in DC but I walked so much nearly 18K steps on Wednesday alone so everything seemed to burn off. Tried out 2 new restos right at the same centre as H and they were amazing. Need to look up the names and will let you know.
> 
> MASEML and Kate, I haven't worn the penny shoes yet but suspect I'll be wearing them very often--very comfy. There is a single strap at the front and a very wide suede that wrap up the whole ankle. Very modern. Imagine the cost per wear after 10 times. Lol.
> 
> MASEML, no one tried on the red croc while I was there. Only the vert and the dark brown ones. My new SA wanted me to try the croc but unless I was serious I didn't want to waste her time. There was a line up just to pay. Only 2 registers and I had to wait for 2 customers ahead of me. Imagine how many Bs & Ks and whatever else flew out of there. If I had wanted two bags, I could have gotten two. It was crazy!
> 
> Seems like I have found a new "home" store and wonderful SA, operation manager and general mgr. They may be willing to ship larger ticket items to me. Need to fill out a form and get permission. Fingers crossed!




*FabF*, can't believe you got those shoes for a whole penny! They are very stylish and a steal. 

Omg, sounds like yesterday was so fun. I don't know what I'd do if so much inventory was available for purchase. Wow. And, that's great that you have a second store that will ship items to you! That's very key!  




VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, pics of your H Kiss shoes please! Congrats.
> 
> Woosh, this cafe thread is moving fast this morning!!!!  :doggie:



As you wish, *Vigee*! Posted them about 20 mins ago. I opted for a pic without me wearing them - someone needs a pedicure before presenting her toes. :/ 



AnnaE said:


> Hi MASEML! I would have to guess he was new, but did not want to ask him about it to avoid further embarrassment. It was 'just' a counter (well, multiple counters), not a standalone boutique, and they were doing a very brisk business, mostly with tourists. Most of their inventory was more 'tourist-friendly' -- H buckle belts, bright scarves, lots of cashmere scarves, lots of clic clacs etc. It was, however, the biggest Hermes counter inside a department store I had ever seen, with _multiple_ bags and leather goods and bracelets and scarves. I am pretty sure Bergdorf Goodman has a much smaller one, for instance.
> 
> I would have to say I would be very concerned if I were an Hermes representative. I know they are expanding rapidly, but they are certainly not growing at such a breakneck pace they don't have time to train their staff!
> 
> 
> Just to chime in, I am a 39 in both Manolos and Hermes (and most European shoes for that matter); US 8.5 also.



*Anna,* I wonder if Harrods supplies its employees to work the counters or if they are employed by H? Regardless, if these SAs are representing the brand, they should know their stuff. I once went into BG to look at scarves, the guy behind the counter had no idea about the pattern I was inquiring about, I had to describe it to him. Needless to say, I didn't buy anything that day. That's why I wonder who employs the department store associates....



Cavalier Girl said:


> Love those!  How high is the heel?



Thanks *Cavalier Girl*! I put the box away but I wear heels a lot so by feel, I think they are 3.5". I'll do a proper measure this weekend and will let you know if I'm wrong.


----------



## Fabfashion

Cavalier Girl said:


> FabF, it was so nice to meet you, and might I add, you looked stunning.  I heard more than one person say how wonderful you looked!  Thank you for posting the pictures..I didn't even bring a purse, let alone a phone.



Thank you for your kind words, Cavalier Girl!  It was so nice to meet you and your friends. You looked amazing and I can't believe you flew across the country just that morning. Wish you'd stayed for the store opening. We were like kids in an orange candy store.


----------



## Fabfashion

AZPurseGirl said:


> Fabfashion thank you for going with me it was a blast!!!!  I hope we can do it again sometime soon.  Thank your DH and DDs for letting me steal you for 48 hours!



Thank you so much for inviting me, AZPurseGirl! It was so nice to spend time with you at our favourite brand no less. And please thank your DH, DS and DD for letting us escape to orange heaven for a short while.  Hope you stop by the cafe again soon. The ladies here are warm, welcoming, smart and caring. You can't ask for a better group and best of all we share a love for all things orange.


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> Here they are ladies! My new wedges that I highly recommend as they seem  comfortable, will let you know after prolonged use. I love how neutral they are and classic IMO.



Love your new shoes, MASEML. Perfect color combination for spring and summer and looks comfy too. When are you heading up this way? Are you planning to visit H? Quite a deal when you convert the US$. Let me know when you may stop by H. My office is not too far from there and may be we can have lunch/coffee if you have time (don't want to take away your time from shopping um I meant visiting with family).


----------



## Fabfashion

Finally put DDs to bed. One really missed me, the other acted like it was just another day. 

First off, thanks everyone for letting me share my first and probably only store opening experience. If this was to be my only one, I'm more than fine with it. MrsO, you're so right. It made me appreciate H even more when a brand goes all out. It helps to reinforce the very essence of what they're all about. 

MrsO, glad you're keeping the CDC and took her for a spin. I must  confess that I haven't taken either one of mine out yet. It was raining a  lot since I came back from Hawaii and I didn't want to risk getting  water spots. Also I'm thinking that if I ever come across a black gator CDC GHW, I'll probably rehome my unworn gris fonce. Gasp! Shocking I know. I realized it doesn't go with most of my things and at least with black it will go with my shoes and I have lots of black shoes. Although now I'm hooked on exotic CDC. I tried on a beautiful anemone GHW and I'd brought her home if she was exotic. And thank you for sharing your experience at the NY meet. I wish I could have joined you and the other tPFers. How many were there and did the store do any special demonstration or give out any loot bags? There were no loot bags in DC. 

Dharma, any pic of your new shoes to share? How goes your post-cleanse? I haven't gone back to the protein shake but will use it as a lunch substitute once in a while in the office especially when I don't have time to eat. 

Vigee,  I actually missed the amazing grass drink when I was in DC. I've come  to really enjoy the iced tea like taste. Thanks again for the  recommendation! 

MrsJDS, you do rock scarves! The moussie looks perfect on you. I've come to really like moussies. It was perfect for spring weather. The 2 days in DC were cool in the am and at night and very warm during the day. The moussie was perfect for that weather and it folded to nothing in my little plume. I'll be interested in seeing more designs. While I love the CSGMs, I can only wear them in colder months and they feel a bit warm when worn indoors even in the winter. Are you going for a run tomorrow? The weather is supposed to be beautiful this weekend.

AnnaE, glad you're enjoying your London trip. The SA at Harrods must not be trained in H. I've seen a number of 'floaters' that fill in when full-time staff is unavailable. Hope it didn't ruin your H experience. I've met some H SAs during my travels where I know more about the particular H items than him/her. Most I've learned from this forum. 

MASEML, I was very lucky to have found those shoes. Funny how some of my cheaper shoes are more comfortable than the expensive ones. I was chatting with another lovely tPFer at the DC store yesterday and she was wearing these flat sandals. I don't know the name but the front has only 1 tiny knob and you wear it with the knob between your big toe and the next. They were super cool. She had a black pair and had black mani to match. Have a great visit with your friends this weekend. 

Hi Etoilebirkin. It was wonderful to meet you!  When will your new car be ready? 

Hi madam, mindi, Kate and everyone. Have a good night.


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> FabF, foie gras and faux grass! Loved all the photos, thank you. I couldn't really take photos of the meetup without showing people's faces, sorry.
> Your outfit is classic and shows off your new necklace and your bag...wouldnt they have been surprised to know you were wearing one penny shoes...is your moussie ors bleu de Africa? I have that one in dark blues and greens.
> AnnaE, how lucky you were to get to see the exhibit.....and glad to hear you are having great travels in London.


Kate, thank you for your kind words. I just checked the moussie tag. Didn't have it with me at the office and yes, the moussie is the ors bleu de Africa. I love it! We're moussie cousins.  I picked up a blue one in another design at the sale and it almost has a changeant quality. Can't really see that from the group pic I took the other day though. Will take a pic one day when I wear it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Morning, ladies! Hope you have a great start of your weekend! 

*Kate*, indeed I bought more H deco home. Black desert plates and mugs. I waited longer for them than my bags! Lol!

*MASEML*, those sandals are gorgeous! Very summery!

*AnneE* and *Vigee*, the SA was very likely to be a temp from agency. H uses those a lot here during high seasons. They don't get much training because they are normally there for a very short period of time.


----------



## MASEML

Hello and happy Saturday ladies! It's Derby Day! Though I'm not betting, I like Dortmund (only bc have friends from that area) and American Pharoah (solely bc its name is spelled incorrectly!). They both happen to be the favourites too...maybe I was influenced by the odds. It's also crazy around the office with the PPV boxing match - Mayweather vs. P.  Not sure what the deal is but seemed to be the talk of the office yesterday. 

*AnnaE*, another exciting moment in London and you've witnessed it! Just heard Kate had a girl! I think they'll name her Alexandra - it's also the name I picked for George had he been a girl. The press must be going nutty with this news? 

*Xiangxiang*, are people excited about  the Royals? Seems like many I know don't really give two squats about them. Anyway, I just saw your post in the homewares, love the Art Deco pieces you've added to your collection. So so lovely and so timeless! 

*Vigee*, will you be taking any trips soon, other than you July trip to LA with DH to see your DDs? What about the one month you may spend in London? That will be amazing and another fun thing to look  forward to! 

*FabF*, yes I'd love to get coffee or lunch with you one afternoon! We can pick a day that's convenient and let's meet! Just realized it would be helpful if you knew when I'm there - I'll Pm you! Is the DD who acted like it was another day the eldest of the two (even if older by a couple of minutes)? 

*Kate*, beautiful Moussie! 

*MrsO*, I totally understand only buying exotics outside of your home store since your store doesn't carry them (or too many of them). I'll keep my eye out for you on the black gator CDC with GHW.  
*FabF*, is also on the hunt for these I think too, so I will keep my eye out for the both of you! 


Hi MrsJDS, MadamB, Dharma, Etoile, Cavalier Girl, AZ Pursegirl and everyone else I missed!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Ladies!! It's officially the weekend! Woo hoo!
> 
> I've got a friend in town staying with us tomorrow night so must prepare the spare room for her. She's a good friend who recently moved to SF with her husband (sad they moved). It's a small small world but I knew of my good friend before I actually met either of them. Our mutual friend who was also a coworker of mine back then told me about this couple years ago when the now-hubby moved from London to New York. Then when my friend moved over a couple years after, she and I met at a party that was hosted by her hubby's female coworkers. Her hubby, our mutual friend and I used to work for the same company, just in different offices. Long story short - the wife, my friend now, and I became good  friends   Sorry that was much longer than it needed to be, but I do love sharing stories around how small the world is.
> 
> As soon as I get home, I'll post a pic of my new wedges! And I will surely catch up on all that I've missed!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had an amazing friday!





Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, dear MASEML!  It's been a long time since I've posted in the Cafe.





MASEML said:


> Here they are ladies! My new wedges that I highly recommend as they seem  comfortable, will let you know after prolonged use. I love how neutral they are and classic IMO.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Morning, ladies! Hope you have a great start of your weekend!
> 
> *Kate*, indeed I bought more H deco home. Black desert plates and mugs. I waited longer for them than my bags! Lol!
> 
> *MASEML*, those sandals are gorgeous! Very summery!
> 
> *AnneE* and *Vigee*, the SA was very likely to be a temp from agency. H uses those a lot here during high seasons. They don't get much training because they are normally there for a very short period of time.



Good morning ladies. Happy Saturday! 

Today is totally grey and overcast and we are heading out later this morning for a memorial service about an hour's drive away being held at a beautiful farm in the countryside. This will likely be a large and long event, so I don't anticipate getting home again until early evening.

*Cavalier Girl*, welcome back to the cafe! 

*MASEML*, love your new sandals and as proof of that I own two very similar pairs by Ralph Lauren in black and copper. Have forgotten about these shoes hidden in the back of my closet and must wear them this Spring and Summer. The copper pair will probably look pretty good with a rose gold H belt. 

Also, regarding travel arrangements ~ going to Dallas next Sunday to stay at the Mansion at Turtle Creek for a relaxing Mother's Day for four days, then LA in July, the Bahamas in Novemember. A month in London will be next year when DH can take the time away from the office, he is too busy this year.

*xiangxiang*, totally agree that the H SA was from a temp agency and probably not trained. Are you in the country or city this weekend? Any gastro adventures planned for the future? Congrats on your H deco home pieces. 

*AZPurseGirl,* glad that FabF and you had so much fun at the H DC event together. It looked fantastic and H certainly went all out for the event. 

*FabF*, yes, hope that you have a new H SA and it's a good idea to submit all the paperwork now when you are fresh off from meeting everyone at H. My fingers are crossed that you get set-up in the DC system and they can ship your purchases. This will be much better than waiting for your annual trip to Hawaii, right? 

*MrsJDS*, how was your week at the office and were you out for a run this morning? Certainly looks like rain here today so hopefully you got out this AM for some fresh air.  

*MrsO*, good luck with your work today and hopefully everything will go smoothly. You have had quite a week between work and the NYC meet-up. Those trips to NYC really take a lot of energy.  My lisse small scale black gator CDC GHW is my most worn and will probably wear it today with a black KD GHW cuff on the other arm. Love H leather bracelets.

*AnnaE*, when do you leave London and head home? My sister is heading over there in July and she has rented a home for 12 days. Her DS is rowing in the Henley Royal Regatta and that is pretty exciting. Plus, he is captain of his rowing team, so it should be 12 days full of fun in that beautiful city. 

Ladies, you have all talked me back in to trying the moussies one more time and a few that I have seen are going on my WL ~ must get that Chanel cuff first! DH just doesn't understand my need for cuffs in every color and design, lol. It will take a few weeks to convince him since I just bought the craie CDC RGHW and the ficelle lizzie ANO less than a month ago. I will make it an early birthday present because July isn't that far off. 

BTW, one of you mentioned seeing an anemone CDC GHW, please PM me and let me know which store had it, thanks. 

Hi to EB, dharma, kate, and MadamB!


----------



## dharma

MrsJDS said:


> FYI pic of me from a couple of days ago with one of my new mousselines tossed casually around my neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980513





Fabfashion said:


> Happy Friday, ladies! Quick stop to post some pics and will write more in details later. Catching up on some work at the office and craving spicy ramen.
> 
> Front of room with a piano.
> First course foie gras appetizer.
> Main course on faux grass.
> Servers during white theme for dessert.





Fabfashion said:


> Here's what I wore, also with moussie folded into a long strip under a jacket when walking outside, and my 1 penny shoes.
> 
> MrsJDS, you look amazing!





MASEML said:


> Here they are ladies! My new wedges that I highly recommend as they seem  comfortable, will let you know after prolonged use. I love how neutral they are and classic IMO.



Morning everyone! Welcome Cavalier and AZPursegirl!  Just dropped DD off at a science festival where they will demonstrate the robot, I'll check back later to see her and the whole team once they've set up. There are a few street fairs in my town today, cannot decide if I will stroll through or avoid. I dislike crowds but it looks like a beautiful day. Work was crazy this week and I must pack for work out of town next week, packing for transitional weather is always a challenge so I'm not looking forward to it. Tonight a friend is coming with ther children for a BBQ, so it's a busy day!

MASEML I love the shoes! They look very versatile and comfortable not to mention stylish!  Have fun with your guest, it's a great day to wander the city and eat at a sidewalk cafe somewhere

FabF, you look beautiful, your outfit is perfect! I keep going back to look at your pictures and I just can't get over the level of detail in the dinner. Love hearing about your DD's and their differences. I would have loved twins!

Mrs JDS, you are definitely converting me with this pic. You look gorgeous! I had two mousses that were absolutely breathtaking but I let them go as I never wore them. No regrets but your photo is making me think it was all about color. Mine were pastel and not really my style, while yours is right on the money for my wardrobe. Sometimes I buy things for their sheer beauty without realizing it's not me or suitable for my lifestyle.


----------



## dharma

FabF, it's probably to late for the anenome but something to think about regarding the CDC's.....I love my non exotics for the exact reason you mentioned regarding weather. On rainy days or "not so clean" days when my hands will be wet, the non exotics are perfect. No worries at all on Epsom, chamonix, box, or swift. Obviously not for a total drenching but definitely more worry free.

MrsO, happy to see you took the new bracelet out for a spin! Good luck with the job today! 

Vigee, your Mother's Day plans sound like heaven!

I will join MASEML in keeping my eye out for ghw black exotics for you and FabF! I have seen a few on H.com over the past few months but they are gone in a flash.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Hi All,

My first post in this thread but I have been reading it for quite a while.

MASEML - my picks for the derby horses were the same as yours.  Also, the PPV - Mayweather vs. P fight - I know nothing about boxing but one of my sisters loves mostly all sporting events.  Apparently it's one of the biggest fights in the last 20 years and one of the hardest tickets to score.  

I look forward to start to contribute to this thread.


----------



## dharma

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My first post in this thread but I have been reading it for quite a while.
> 
> MASEML - my picks for the derby horses were the same as yours.  Also, the PPV - Mayweather vs. P fight - I know nothing about boxing but one of my sisters loves mostly all sporting events.  Apparently it's one of the biggest fights in the last 20 years and one of the hardest tickets to score.
> 
> I look forward to start to contribute to this thread.



Welcome, SmoothcoatGirl! I take from your user name that you have a particular smooth coated dog or cat?  looking forward to your posts!
 I was reading this morning that ticket brokers are taking a huge loss on this fight. They have too much expensive inventory and they are barely reselling at cost. Apparently some seats were going for $80,000!  Crazy!


----------



## MASEML

*vigee*, you've got a busy calendar! Love your travel plans - Bahamas in November (amazing!). What a great way to spend Mother's Day - and at a gorgy hotel. Very nice and relaxing. 

Yes, those wedges look very RL. It didn't occur to me until you said you mentioned it. For some reason, I picture wearing these wedges to equestrian events - makes sense that H and RL make them in that case! Pull yours out and get some more mileage on them! They must be too beautiful to just sit in your (amazing) closet  

*Dharma*, busy calendar for you too! That's so nice that there's a science fair to display your DD's hard work. Love BBQs - I always eat too much and stuff myself on the pasta or macaroni salad, and not the gems (the meat)! 

*Smoothcoatgirl*, welcome!! I'm fairly new to the cafe too but all these cafe ladies have been so welcoming! They are a really great bunch! 

Is it really the biggest fight? I've never heard of the P guy (Pachio?) but that doesn't mean anything bc I don't follow boxing at all. PPV is $100 to watch, so ridiculous!!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Dharma, thanks for the welcome.  
Yes I have two smooth coat Jack Russell terriers and I love them dearly.  Yikes up to 80k a ticket - no thanks.  I have a few family members attending the fight but they did not disclose ticket prices.  The place is going to be a madhouse.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dharma said:


> Morning everyone! Welcome Cavalier and AZPursegirl!  Just dropped DD off at a science festival where they will demonstrate the robot, I'll check back later to see her and the whole team once they've set up. There are a few street fairs in my town today, cannot decide if I will stroll through or avoid. *I dislike crowds but it looks like a beautiful day. Work was crazy this week and I must pack for work out of town next week, packing for transitional weather is always a challenge so I'm not looking forward to it. Tonight a friend is coming with ther children for a BBQ, so it's a busy day!*
> 
> MASEML I love the shoes! They look very versatile and comfortable not to mention stylish!  Have fun with your guest, it's a great day to wander the city and eat at a sidewalk cafe somewhere
> 
> FabF, you look beautiful, your outfit is perfect! I keep going back to look at your pictures and I just can't get over the level of detail in the dinner. Love hearing about your DD's and their differences. I would have loved twins!
> 
> Mrs JDS, you are definitely converting me with this pic. You look gorgeous! I had two mousses that were absolutely breathtaking but I let them go as I never wore them. No regrets but your photo is making me think it was all about color. Mine were pastel and not really my style, while yours is right on the money for my wardrobe. Sometimes I buy things for their sheer beauty without realizing it's not me or suitable for my lifestyle.





SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My first post in this thread but I have been reading it for quite a while.
> 
> MASEML - my picks for the derby horses were the same as yours.  Also, the PPV - Mayweather vs. P fight - I know nothing about boxing but one of my sisters loves mostly all sporting events.  Apparently it's one of the biggest fights in the last 20 years and one of the hardest tickets to score.
> 
> I look forward to start to contribute to this thread.



*SmoothCoatGirl*, welcome to the cafe! 

*MASEML* and you sure know much more about the Derby and the PPV fight ~ love sports but haven't been following these events at all recently. Must google them and catch up, definitely not in to boxing but I should know at least what is going on ~ who, what, when, where.

*dharma*, you sure do have a busy day planned. The science fair sounds like great fun for your DD. Is this the same robot that her team has been working on or have they started a new one? Feel the same way about crowds, feel claustrophobic in them but it has turned in to a beautiful day so maybe a street fair will be fun for a few hours. You made me pause and think about my non-exotic CDCs, they are easier to wear in inclement weather. Have had an orange lisse large-scaled CDC GHW for years that is literally unworn and still has some of the plastic on it. Must wear it soon, have plenty of outfits with orange accents, it's just so gorgy that I am afraid of it getting ruined. 

Also, have fun tonight at your BBQ with your friend and children. Perfect weather for it! Yes, I re-homed an XL red moussie in an amazing design and had seller's remorse after looking at the pic of *MrsJDS*.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

MASEML -  I heard the fight is a big deal but I'm only going by what was passed on to me.  
I'm not even interested in watching it on PPV for $100.  However, I'm looking forward to watching the derby today.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - I'm post run and about to take DS to a birthday party. Here is today's mousseline offering, in order to enable you all!


----------



## Suncatcher

Very quickly (as I will post more later today) but with the mousselines I just toss them on and I don't fuss the knot. Every time I wear it, it looks different. Am going back to H next weekend in an attempt to get another one. I do think the mousselines are so versatile!


----------



## katekluet

SmoothCoat Girl, welcome to the cafe!
MrsJDS, love that moussie, the color is wonderful on you. Looks like it is a changeant? They are magical.
That big fight is in Las Vegas so glad it was not on the weekend of our meetup there, that city is full of people on a regular weekend, I was amazed.
Ah, Derby Day....we used to go when I was in college, had friends from there It was mainly a big party for us. 
Vigee, will look forward to hearing about your stay in that special Inn.great food too, I bet . Will it be hot?
Sounds like everyone has a busy day, enjoy....


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

MrsJDS - love your mousseline, looks great on you.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Vigee, Kate - thanks for the welcome.  

Kate, I agree with you regarding the crowds in LV.  It's busy enough without any special events.


----------



## MASEML

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Dharma, thanks for the welcome.
> Yes I have two smooth coat Jack Russell terriers and I love them dearly.  Yikes up to 80k a ticket - no thanks.  I have a few family members attending the fight but they did not disclose ticket prices.  The place is going to be a madhouse.



80K is excessive. Wow, and I thought $100 to watch it on tv was bad. I can think of a million and one ways to spend $80k! Here I go daydreaming....


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - I'm post run and about to take DS to a birthday party. Here is today's mousseline offering, in order to enable you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981620



MrsJDS, you look spectacular! I must try that!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Saturday, ladies! The cafe has been lively this morning. I've been hanging out with DDs this morning while DH gone cycling with his buddies. It's a beautiful sunny day here today so I'll take DDs out to the park later this afternoon.

Welcome, SmoothcoatGirl! So nice to see you here. You'll find that not only are we H lovers, but we're also animal lovers too. Most of us here have furkids whether cats or dogs or other furry friends. 

MrsJDS, love the PdV moussie on you! We're scarf cousins since I have the PdV CSGM in a similar colour. It's my favorite design. I'm almost afraid to stop by H next week afraid of what else I may find but I do need to get a twilly for my new bag. Yes, I did pick up a little DC commemorative bag (also an early Mother's Day prezzie). Didn't have a chance to even think about it or took picture until this morning. I don't know how the jetsetters/celebrities do it living the whirlwind life. Will post pic on a reveal thread.

Vigee, your travel plans sound wonderful. Can't wait to hear all about your Dallas trip. Been to the airport many times for transit but never visited the city. The hotel sounds amazing. Are you booking any spa/massage and doing any sightseeing? It was me who mentioned the purple CDC, it was at the DC store. May be your SA can check and do a transfer?

MASEML, will PM you on your trip. Have you taken your new shoes out yet?

Dharma, so nice that your DD gets to showcase the robot. It's amazing how young people these days are so smart. I think I was probably watching TV and chatting on the phone with friends for hours at her age. Do try out the moussies again. It's perfect for this kind of weather. I'm terribly at tying scarves so the casual throw it around my neck and still looks good works for me.  Thanks for the tip on non-exotic CDC. I didn't even think of it that way. Let me start wearing the 2 I have first and see if I'd like to add more to my collection. I may go for pink though. 

Kate, have you taken your new H goodies out?

xiangxiang, lovely H home pieces! I got a chance to see many on display in DC. Am thinking of getting one of the small dishes and using it for putting my rings and watch but I need to finishing organizing my bedroom first. That's my goal for this week.

MrsO, hope you have a successful day today! When are you leaving for your June trip?

Hi EB, etoile, madam, mindi, AnnaE, Jadeite and everyone! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> 80K is excessive. Wow, and I thought $100 to watch it on tv was bad. *I can think of a million and one ways to spend $80k! Here I go daydreaming....*



*MASEML*, the first thing that comes to my mind is a croc B28 or B30!!! 

*FabF*, will probably book a massage once we arrive in Dallas, don't like facials at all so that is a no-fly zone for me  

Also, thanks for letting me know about the anemone CDC in DC, might have my SA look in to a store to store transfer with the SMs. 
There are also a few new ones available through re-sellers that I am tracking, so I don't feel the urgency to jump on it that quickly but you never know!!! 

Is everyone having a great day?


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

MASEML said:


> 80K is excessive. Wow, and I thought $100 to watch it on tv was bad. I can think of a million and one ways to spend $80k! Here I go daydreaming....


MASEML- I'm with you, I can think of other things too.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

*Vigee - *yes, that's the first thing that came to my mind too!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - I'm post run and about to take DS to a birthday party. Here is today's mousseline offering, in order to enable you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981620



*MrsJDS*, these moussies are very YOU, love how you just toss them and they look amazing. When I did that mine looked like a used dish-rag! Will try again and am on the look out for a moussie that works with one of my Bs/Ks.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, the first thing that comes to my mind is a croc B28 or B30!!!
> 
> *FabF*, will probably book a massage once we arrive in Dallas, don't like facials at all so that is a no-fly zone for me
> 
> Also, thanks for letting me know about the anemone CDC in DC, might have my SA look in to a store to store transfer with the SMs.
> There are also a few new ones available through re-sellers that I am tracking, so I don't feel the urgency to jump on it that quickly but you never know!!!
> 
> Is everyone having a great day?



Vigee, I like how you think! I was on ebay last night and surpised to see how the resellers marked up the croc B/K by 100%. Makes the store price sounds so reasonable. I'm like you when shopping. If something is more readily available, I tend to sit on it for a while. That's why I end up spending more when I'm traveling because if I don't get it now, I won't be able to go back for it. 

I was thinking that the Chanel cuff can be a part of your Mother's Day gifts. You've already got 2 bracelets plus the Chanel cuff makes 3. 

Perhaps try a moussie with brighter cw? I tried on a couple of paler ones and I looked ill. These red and blue ones I got were much better.


----------



## crazyforbag

Fabfashion said:


> I'm waiting for my spicy ramen now. Have been doing well on the weight loss front so asked for little ramen and mostly veggies. Thought I'd have gained a few lbs after all the feasting in DC but I walked so much nearly 18K steps on Wednesday alone so everything seemed to burn off. Tried out 2 new restos right at the same centre as H and they were amazing. Need to look up the names and will let you know.
> 
> MASEML and Kate, I haven't worn the penny shoes yet but suspect I'll be wearing them very often--very comfy. There is a single strap at the front and a very wide suede that wrap up the whole ankle. Very modern. Imagine the cost per wear after 10 times. Lol.
> 
> MASEML, no one tried on the red croc while I was there. Only the vert and the dark brown ones. My new SA wanted me to try the croc but unless I was serious I didn't want to waste her time. There was a line up just to pay. Only 2 registers and I had to wait for 2 customers ahead of me. Imagine how many Bs & Ks and whatever else flew out of there. If I had wanted two bags, I could have gotten two. It was crazy!
> 
> Seems like I have found a new "home" store and wonderful SA, operation manager and general mgr. They may be willing to ship larger ticket items to me. Need to fill out a form and get permission. Fingers crossed!


 


First, congrats on your purchases!!


Second, are you saying Bs/Ks were selling to walk in?? OMG so jealous!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> *Vigee - *yes, that's the first thing that came to my mind too!



*SmoothCoatGirl*, great minds think alike! Isn't that the saying?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, I like how you think! I was on ebay last night and surpised to see how the resellers marked up the croc B/K by 100%. Makes the store price sounds so reasonable. I'm like you when shopping. If something is more readily available, I tend to sit on it for a while. That's why I end up spending more when I'm traveling because if I don't get it now, I won't be able to go back for it.
> 
> I was thinking that the Chanel cuff can be a part of your Mother's Day gifts. You've already got 2 bracelets plus the Chanel cuff makes 3.
> 
> Perhaps try a moussie with brighter cw? I tried on a couple of paler ones and I looked ill. These red and blue ones I got were much better.



*FabF*, would love to finagle that Chanel cuff as part of my Mother's Day gifts BUT my DDs already have something special in mind for me so I cannot over-shadow their surprise with another me-to-me gift. Have a birthday coming in July, figure that I will pull the trigger a few months beforehand, like in MAY ~ the sooner, the better!!!

Totally with you on availability and H purchases. The more difficult something is to obtain, the faster I buy it. Makes sense, right? :

The re-sellers mark-up those exotic Bs/Ks like crazy. Still, love those exotic items.


----------



## MASEML

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> MASEML- I'm with you, I can think of other things too.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, *the first thing that comes to my mind is a croc B28 or B30!!! *
> 
> *FabF*, will probably book a massage once we arrive in Dallas, don't like facials at all so that is a no-fly zone for me
> 
> Also, thanks for letting me know about the anemone CDC in DC, might have my SA look in to a store to store transfer with the SMs.
> There are also a few new ones available through re-sellers that I am tracking, so I don't feel the urgency to jump on it that quickly but you never know!!!
> 
> Is everyone having a great day?



Lol, ladies. Absolutely!!  I think I'm done daydreaming finally.  

I still can't believe would pay that much to see a boxing match....I also don't understand why people pay hundreds of dollars for a football game either.


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, would love to finagle that Chanel cuff as part of my Mother's Day gifts BUT my DDs already have something special in mind for me so I cannot over-shadow their surprise with another me-to-me gift. Have a birthday coming in July, figure that I will pull the trigger a few months beforehand, like in MAY ~ the sooner, the better!!!
> 
> Totally with you on availability and H purchases. The more difficult something is to obtain, the faster I buy it. Makes sense, right? :
> 
> The re-sellers mark-up those exotic Bs/Ks like crazy. Still, love those exotic items.



Vigee, been meaning to ask you, have you finally gotten through to the NYC stores? I went to the soho location last week (it's on my way home) and didn't see it on display but I didn't ask. I bet 57th street or the Madison jewelry location has it. 

Are you going to the Chanel exhibit next week? It's open to the public but you have to reserve a time slot. It's an exhibit for Chanel no5.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hi hi, ladies! Good evening! Count my SO and I in for spending money on sporting events. SO used to fly to LV for ring-side seat watching boxing fights. He once sat next to Pierce Brosnan! We went to London 2012 Olympics athletics finals and had the most expensive seats and saw Usain Bolt! It was really exciting. I guess my SO and I are hard core sport spectators.  

So SO will be watching the flight but I decided I need my beauty sleep so I won't be up. 

*Vigee*, another July baby and I am glad to hear you started your birthday shopping already so it's not just me! Lol!

*Fabfashion*, congrats on your Kelly! 

Good evening everybody else!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi hi, ladies! Good evening! Count my SO and I in for spending money on sporting events. SO used to fly to LV for ring-side seat watching boxing fights. He once sat next to Pierce Brosnan! We went to London 2012 Olympics athletics finals and had the most expensive seats and saw Usain Bolt! It was really exciting. I guess my SO and I are hard core sport spectators.
> 
> So SO will be watching the flight but I decided I need my beauty sleep so I won't be up.
> 
> *Vigee*, another July baby and I am glad to hear you started your birthday shopping already so it's not just me! Lol!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, congrats on your Kelly!
> 
> Good evening everybody else!



*xiangxiang*, that is so cool of your SO ~ he is a major spender on things that he likes, love that. I am totally with you about beauty sleep, it's the best night cream in the world IMO. 

Yes, another July baby who has been planning for her prezzies since Christmas. Like I am counting the days, lol.

*MASEML*, must google the Chanel exhibit in NYC, truly am out of the loop on that one. Thanks for keeping me up to date. Have almost given up on calling the 57th Street store, feel like a stalker but they NEVER answer their phones ~ bad customer service for a Chanel newbie. Maybe I should just stick with H?

*FabF*, did you get a new K? Have I missed something here? Spill, girlfriend!


----------



## Fabfashion

crazyforbag said:


> First, congrats on your purchases!!
> 
> Second, are you saying Bs/Ks were selling to walk in?? OMG so jealous!!



Thank you, crazyforbag! Welcome to the cafe! There were lots of Bs and Ks that day. Most of the clients that morning were regulars who came for the ribbon cutting. Some were picking up items previously spoken for, one was picking up her SO--a rose shocking with red piping B30. It was gorgeous! I was there with my GF who's a regular and we were already giving our wish list to the SA and the store manager at the event the evening before. We just didn't know what they would have the next day and were blown away when it was raining Bs & some Ks.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi hi, ladies! Good evening! Count my SO and I in for spending money on sporting events. SO used to fly to LV for ring-side seat watching boxing fights. He once sat next to Pierce Brosnan! We went to London 2012 Olympics athletics finals and had the most expensive seats and saw Usain Bolt! It was really exciting. I guess my SO and I are hard core sport spectators.
> 
> So SO will be watching the flight but I decided I need my beauty sleep so I won't be up.
> 
> *Vigee*, another July baby and I am glad to hear you started your birthday shopping already so it's not just me! Lol!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, congrats on your Kelly!
> 
> Good evening everybody else!



Thank you, sweetie! Which leather is you BI K? Mine is in Epsom and I find it very stiff and could barely close the straps over the turn lock. May be there's a trick? I've also been meaning to ask you which cuticle cream do you use since you're our residence hand model. My C&E hand cream is great but not helping my dry cuticles.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, would love to finagle that Chanel cuff as part of my Mother's Day gifts BUT my DDs already have something special in mind for me so I cannot over-shadow their surprise with another me-to-me gift. Have a birthday coming in July, figure that I will pull the trigger a few months beforehand, like in MAY ~ the sooner, the better!!!
> 
> Totally with you on availability and H purchases. The more difficult something is to obtain, the faster I buy it. Makes sense, right? :
> 
> The re-sellers mark-up those exotic Bs/Ks like crazy. Still, love those exotic items.



Vigee, your bday is just a couple of months away so it's totally worth the wait for the Chanel cuff plus plus.   Mine is in August and I only have the Galop bracelet on my list. Yes, I did get a little souvenir in DC. No commemorative scarf but this is way better.  It's a RJ Kelly sellier 32 GHW. I did a reveal thread under My sweet sweet Rose although I have nicknamed her after AZPurseGirl whose real name is not Rose. It's my Mother's Day prezzie. I refused to lump it as my bday prezzie too or I may not be able to get anything else when my bday comes even though I should be on ban island right now. And someone should put me on a no fly list for H. Lol.


----------



## Fabfashion

BTW ladies, I have a scary story to share. So on Thursday, I put my new K into my Longchamp bag for the plane ride home and put my orange Plume in the K's dust bag and stored it in my carry on luggage. The Longchamp bag I brought is a medium one and could only fit one handbag. Well, when we were about to land in TO, I went to put my book/phone away in the Longchamp and noticed the inside of the bag felt damp. I was wondering if it was condensation since the cabin was quite cool. Turned out my water bottle leaked a bit!!! It had a flip nozzle and didn't seal fully. One side of the L bag was lightly damp. I nearly fainted since my K was sitting inside. Luckily, I had put the K in a plastic shopping bag so it wouldn't get scratched so it did not get wet whatsoever. If I had kept it in the dust bag, it'd have been sitting in that dampness for nearly an hour by the time I noticed it. Phew! It was pure luck that things turned out well. My heart was pounding all the way to my car.


----------



## biscuit1

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, your bday is just a couple of months away so it's totally worth the wait for the Chanel cuff plus plus.   Mine is in August and I only have the Galop bracelet on my list. Yes, I did get a little souvenir in DC. No commemorative scarf but this is way better.  It's a RJ Kelly sellier 32 GHW. I did a reveal thread under My sweet sweet Rose although I have nicknamed her after AZPurseGirl whose real name is not Rose. It's my Mother's Day prezzie. I refused to lump it as my bday prezzie too or I may not be able to get anything else when my bday comes even though I should be on ban island right now. And someone should put me on a no fly list for H. Lol.



No fly list for H made my week. Too funny.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all,

Im on my long dinner break, trying to get some work done but theres a band practicing nearby and its hard to concentrate. Now that the weathers warm, the city gets noisy. Our weather was lovely today, even a little too warm mid day. I hope we dont skip Spring and head straight for summer. 

Im trying to catch up but I missed a busy day at the cafe. 

*Maseml,* love the new sandals. I was impressed with the variety at Madison and had no idea H made so many great shoes as my boutique displays like 6 at a time. I hope you wear them a ton. 

*Xiangxiang,* congrats on your Deco. I was admiring a window display of the Ikat at Madison and would love to have that whole set someday. It would look so good in our super white, surgical lab of a kitchen. I think H used it for Fabs amazing dinner in DC. Do you buy pieces once in a while with an aim to collect the whole set? Im just curious, it would take me years to collect a service of 12 I think. Too many other things on my shopping list. 

*MrsJDS,* you rock those moussies! Next time Im in the store, I vow to try one on because of you. I thought they were too fancy for me 

*Vigee, *good to know about your Black Gator GHW. Ill email my SA to see whats going on with it and my RGHW Craie. Seems like many are popping up and I may be slightly stamping my foot in a bratty way though if they all appear this month, gah! 
Can DDs pick up the cuff for you out West? Im excited to see you with that cuff, it seems very you!

*Dharma*, hope you had a lovely day. Fortunately, I was in midtown early today before the festivals set up and then my project today was very close to the studio. Our neighborhood where I live was doing a festival today but of course I missed it. Its rare that I get to do much on a Saturday in Spring/Summer/Fall but I do have my wide open June to look forward to. 

*Hi SmoothCoatGirl*, welcome to the Cafe! I was a relative newbie just a few hundred posts ago but I love checking in and keeping up with all these wonderful,interesting and _enabling_ cafe ladies!

Regarding the boxing match, DH declared the Pay Per View too expensive but Im working and dont feel like hunting down a bar to watch it in but I admit Im mildly interested. I believe the crazy ticket prices, Mayweather got 80 million to fight and the other guy 60 million. I hope its a decent fight at those prices. 

*Hi Kate!* Im glad youve recovered from partying like a rock star in Las Vegas! 

*Fab,* I already posted swooning over your new Kelly beauty. I am just so excited for you. Its amazing, seems meant for you!  We are leaving in Mid June and will be taking 2 separate 4 day trips to Chicago and Central Florida. My family in Florida has opted to gather in a different part of the state so alas no H Miami for me but Id rather save that for when the new boutique opens anyway. Ive already visited Bal Harbour back in the day and the temp location in the Fall. I love Miami though and Im sad to miss a visit but were trying something new. I will get to visit H Chicago though, hopefully I can drop DH off at the Art Institute or something since hes the epitome of a bored DH in H unless hes at my home store chatting with the security guards about sports! Im so glad your K didnt get wet, that is scary. 

Im sure I missed things but I need to try to get some work done instead of watching the kitten try to play with Shop Kitty who really wants nothing to do with him! See you all late, late tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im on my long dinner break, trying to get some work done but theres a band practicing nearby and its hard to concentrate. Now that the weathers warm, the city gets noisy. Our weather was lovely today, even a little too warm mid day. I hope we dont skip Spring and head straight for summer.
> 
> Im trying to catch up but I missed a busy day at the cafe.
> 
> *Maseml,* love the new sandals. I was impressed with the variety at Madison and had no idea H made so many great shoes as my boutique displays like 6 at a time. I hope you wear them a ton.
> 
> *Xiangxiang,* congrats on your Deco. I was admiring a window display of the Ikat at Madison and would love to have that whole set someday. It would look so good in our super white, surgical lab of a kitchen. I think H used it for Fabs amazing dinner in DC. Do you buy pieces once in a while with an aim to collect the whole set? Im just curious, it would take me years to collect a service of 12 I think. Too many other things on my shopping list.
> 
> *MrsJDS,* you rock those moussies! Next time Im in the store, I vow to try one on because of you. I thought they were too fancy for me
> 
> *Vigee, *good to know about your Black Gator GHW. Ill email my SA to see whats going on with it and my RGHW Craie. Seems like many are popping up and I may be slightly stamping my foot in a bratty way though if they all appear this month, gah!
> Can DDs pick up the cuff for you out West? Im excited to see you with that cuff, it seems very you!
> 
> *Dharma*, hope you had a lovely day. Fortunately, I was in midtown early today before the festivals set up and then my project today was very close to the studio. Our neighborhood where I live was doing a festival today but of course I missed it. Its rare that I get to do much on a Saturday in Spring/Summer/Fall but I do have my wide open June to look forward to.
> 
> *Hi SmoothCoatGirl*, welcome to the Cafe! I was a relative newbie just a few hundred posts ago but I love checking in and keeping up with all these wonderful,interesting and _enabling_ cafe ladies!
> 
> Regarding the boxing match, DH declared the Pay Per View too expensive but Im working and dont feel like hunting down a bar to watch it in but I admit Im mildly interested. I believe the crazy ticket prices, Mayweather got 80 million to fight and the other guy 60 million. I hope its a decent fight at those prices.
> 
> *Hi Kate!* Im glad youve recovered from partying like a rock star in Las Vegas!
> 
> *Fab,* I already posted swooning over your new Kelly beauty. I am just so excited for you. Its amazing, seems meant for you!  We are leaving in Mid June and will be taking 2 separate 4 day trips to Chicago and Central Florida. My family in Florida has opted to gather in a different part of the state so alas no H Miami for me but Id rather save that for when the new boutique opens anyway. Ive already visited Bal Harbour back in the day and the temp location in the Fall. I love Miami though and Im sad to miss a visit but were trying something new. I will get to visit H Chicago though, hopefully I can drop DH off at the Art Institute or something since hes the epitome of a bored DH in H unless hes at my home store chatting with the security guards about sports! Im so glad your K didnt get wet, that is scary.
> 
> Im sure I missed things but I need to try to get some work done instead of watching the kitten try to play with Shop Kitty who really wants nothing to do with him! See you all late, late tonight or tomorrow!


MrsO, funny that shop kitty is still not warming up to the kitten. May be she's playing hard to get? Will you be keeping him? Thanks so much on the K! I still can't stop smiling. My cheeks are beginning to hurt. Lol. Only less than 6 weeks to your trip! Woohoo! I didn't know there's an H in Chicago. Is it a decent size one with good inventory? Hopefully your SA comes through with the black gator and craie RGHW CDCs. I'm slowly getting interested in the H constance belt. Have recently spotted a few people wearing them casually with jeans and it looks pretty cool. I'm not one to wear a belt but thought it could make a cool accessory to my usual sweater and skinny jeans repertoire. Enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## Maedi

FabFashion, you look amazing. Beautiful dress, great figure, hair and accessories.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, your bday is just a couple of months away so it's totally worth the wait for the Chanel cuff plus plus.   Mine is in August and I only have the Galop bracelet on my list. Yes, I did get a little souvenir in DC. No commemorative scarf but this is way better.  It's a RJ Kelly sellier 32 GHW. I did a reveal thread under My sweet sweet Rose although I have nicknamed her after AZPurseGirl whose real name is not Rose. It's my Mother's Day prezzie. I refused to lump it as my bday prezzie too or I may not be able to get anything else when my bday comes even though I should be on ban island right now. And someone should put me on a no fly list for H. Lol.





Fabfashion said:


> BTW ladies, I have a scary story to share. So on Thursday, I put my new K into my Longchamp bag for the plane ride home and put my orange Plume in the K's dust bag and stored it in my carry on luggage. The Longchamp bag I brought is a medium one and could only fit one handbag. Well, when we were about to land in TO, I went to put my book/phone away in the Longchamp and noticed the inside of the bag felt damp. I was wondering if it was condensation since the cabin was quite cool. Turned out my water bottle leaked a bit!!! It had a flip nozzle and didn't seal fully. One side of the L bag was lightly damp. I nearly fainted since my K was sitting inside. Luckily, I had put the K in a plastic shopping bag so it wouldn't get scratched so it did not get wet whatsoever. If I had kept it in the dust bag, it'd have been sitting in that dampness for nearly an hour by the time I noticed it. Phew! It was pure luck that things turned out well. My heart was pounding all the way to my car.



Happy Sunday ladies!!! 

Just a couple of quick posts before I run over to Whole Foods before the crowds arrive there. Oh yes, and a quick stop on my way home at my favorite French bakery for chocolates. 

*FabF*, major congrats on your RJ K32 GHW sellier, now THAT is my type of K! Just love RJ GHW so much! Which type of leather is it?  

You might consider investing in a an expandable Lonchamps duffle for travel. They are carry-on friendly and easily fit two medium-sized H bags. I use mine every time I fly now. Also, luckily you placed your new RJ K32 in a plastic bag and I carry those with me too in case of rain. At least no damage was done fortunately. 

A sellier K is next on my WL as far as H Bs/Ks, that of course or an exotic.  Would love a rose sakura K28 right now!

*MASEML*, well, American Pharoah won the Derby last night, a great race. We attended the Derby a few years ago. Quite a scene and great for people watching.

*MrsO*, think that you might have to be super persistent with H about the craie RGHW CDC and the black gator CDC GHW. Honestly, I bought my black lisse small-scalled gator CDC at a SLIGHT mark-up  from a re-seller BNIB. Well worth it as I wear it so much, even with my outfit yesterday to the memorial service. That exotic CDC and my braise gator large-scale CDC GHW see the sunlight the most.  

The Chanel cuff will have to wait a month until after Mother's Day, grrr. Still trying to locate one in NYC but there is one in BH that my DDs will gladly pick-up for me. It is so me but I'm remaining patient. It will arrive for my birthday of that I am sure.

Also, the H in Chicago should have great inventory, can't wait until our local H is larger!!! Although the SM does a super great job as far as inventory for that small space and she couldn't be more accommodating ~ the best of the best IMO. 

*xiangxiang*, what is on your WL for your birthday in July?

Also, totally went off my diet yesterday, ugh!!! Will have to re-double my efforts today  Plan on spending the day in the sun by the pool reading while DH putters around the yard, it should be sunny and 76 degrees. Yay!!! 

What does everyone have planned for today?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you, sweetie! Which leather is you BI K? Mine is in Epsom and I find it very stiff and could barely close the straps over the turn lock. May be there's a trick? I've also been meaning to ask you which cuticle cream do you use since you're our residence hand model. My C&E hand cream is great but not helping my dry cuticles.



*Fabfashion*, almost all sellier Kellys nowdays are epsom. Box would be a super unicorn! So yes mine is epsom too. The key of closing the straps is to pull the straps as tight as possible first, on both sides. Once you do that, then it's fairly easy to do them up. It will also soften after some use. I never close the straps on my Kelly though. Too lazy. 



MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im on my long dinner break, trying to get some work done but theres a band practicing nearby and its hard to concentrate. Now that the weathers warm, the city gets noisy. Our weather was lovely today, even a little too warm mid day. I hope we dont skip Spring and head straight for summer.
> 
> Im trying to catch up but I missed a busy day at the cafe.
> 
> *Xiangxiang,* congrats on your Deco. I was admiring a window display of the Ikat at Madison and would love to have that whole set someday. It would look so good in our super white, surgical lab of a kitchen. I think H used it for Fabs amazing dinner in DC. Do you buy pieces once in a while with an aim to collect the whole set? Im just curious, it would take me years to collect a service of 12 I think. Too many other things on my shopping list.
> 
> Regarding the boxing match, DH declared the Pay Per View too expensive but Im working and dont feel like hunting down a bar to watch it in but I admit Im mildly interested. I believe the crazy ticket prices, Mayweather got 80 million to fight and the other guy 60 million. I hope its a decent fight at those prices.



*MrsOwen*, the H deco is not a full service, just tea service. So I have 6 pieces from the collection. 2 white desert plates, 2 black desert plates and 2 mugs. I have some pieces from their classic mosaique au 24 platinum collection which is a full dinner service but the entire collection is not dish-washer safe. So if you want to invest into some H china, you need to watch out to see if being dish-washer safe is important to you or not. But they are gorgeous and will go beautifully with your white kitchen. Our new kitchen is mainly off-white too. Looks airy and clean!  

Sorry to point out that you missed "1" in front of the number of how much was paid to the Mayweather v.s. Pacquiao fight. It was $180 million and $120 million! It's quite staggering! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Sunday ladies!!!
> Just a couple of quick posts before I run over to Whole Foods before the crowds arrive there. Oh yes, and a quick stop on my way home at my favorite French bakery for chocolates.
> 
> The Chanel cuff will have to wait a month until after Mother's Day, grrr. Still trying to locate one in NYC but there is one in BH that my DDs will gladly pick-up for me. It is so me but I'm remaining patient. It will arrive for my birthday of that I am sure.
> 
> Also, the H in Chicago should have great inventory, can't wait until our local H is larger!!! Although the SM does a super great job as far as inventory for that small space and she couldn't be more accommodating ~ the best of the best IMO.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, what is on your WL for your birthday in July?
> 
> Also, totally went off my diet yesterday, ugh!!! Will have to re-double my efforts today  Plan on spending the day in the sun by the pool reading while DH putters around the yard, it should be sunny and 76 degrees. Yay!!!
> 
> What does everyone have planned for today?



*Vigee*, my birthday wish list is ever changing! Currently still debating between two Hermes bracelets in RG. H d'Ancre v.s. CDC with half pave diamonds. Or whatever I can find in South of France. It's quite open at the moment. How about you? I hope you find your Chanel cuff in time.


----------



## dharma

Morning ladies! Yesterday was such a full day, I'm still wiped out. The science fair was great, the team had the robot on display. They taught all the little kids how to control it and they spoke to the crowd about the mechanics and engineering. It was pretty impressive. There were several schools there and I'm just blown away by how much young brain power is out there! Found out that the young woman who is the team captain on my daughter's team was accepted into Stanford and Harvard next year. She chose Harvard. Her Dad is the mentor of the team and will continue next year. He also had really great things to say about DD and felt her college chances would be similar if she stuck to it. (Insert extremely proud mom emoticon here!)     So all in all a great day, great weather, a visiting niece, a 5 mile dog walk, dinner with friends and a mild run in with the Law........

Xiang Xiang, that amount is staggering. I have to say that I would not accept that much money to be punched by either of these guys so I guess they deserve it.  They must realize they could end up with serious brain injuries, crazy. I adore your tea set, it will look beautiful in your new kitchen. Do you plan to display it? I would love some H porcelain pieces but I love so many patterns, I can't decide. I think H deco would look best in my home but I love the red Balcons and Ikat as well. There is also a very sweet pottery pattern in brown toile of little fairy like houses that is calling my name. When faced with too much beautiful choice I tend to glaze over and recede 

FabF, I will say it in this thread as well, your kelly is stunning. What a whirlwind, exciting trip you had. And to think you couldn't decide to even go! I'm glad to hear you escaped serious water damage, thank heaven for the plastic bag! Did you send the box home or did it fit in your suitcase?

 Vigee, your plans for the day sound very relaxing. Enjoy your chocolates! I'm going to pack for the week, I must fit into one carry on so I think it will be an all day affair as I attempt to tighten up my options. I'm usually pretty quick but it's so close to the change of seasons I haven't yet worked out my "go to" outfits for the warm weather. CdCs will definitely go in the bag and I think I will debut my RGH craie this week!


----------



## dharma

MrsO, It's great that you got into work before the various festivals set up. I passed through three completely different neighborhood festivals on our dog walk yesterday. Today there is a marathon of sorts and next weekend is the festival in my neighborhood. I usually stay inside for that one! My neighborhood becomes insane and we are on the outskirts of the main event. I could probably buy myself a new kelly if I charged a fee for the use of my powder room. For ladies and children only of course

MrsJDS, I love the sides at BBQ dinners most of all. I don't eat meat, just seafood and occasionally a little chicken, so I usually heap a plate full of salad and potato salad and corn, etc. My guests last night were vegetarians so it was all side dishes, salads, grilled veggies and garden burgers. 

I hope everyone has a great day! MadameB, any lovely art and cultural reports for us? I hope you are doing well


----------



## Mindi B

dharma, I feel your pain about the packing.  My DH REFUSES to check bags on flights, so I am obligated to make a carry-on work.  For longer trips, we do ship a bag, since I can't make a 10-day winter trip wardrobe fit into the overhead bin.  I'm sure you know all the tricks: Everything has to go with everything else, and layering, baybee!  If you feel like sharing what you end up packing, I'm sure I (and others) would benefit from the inspiration.


----------



## MASEML

Good morning ladies! Happy Sunday! Does anyone have a recommendation for a baby bath for newborns? I found a few designs - one that looks like a bucket (the "European design"?) and one that looks more flat (the non-European design?).

*MrsO*, is shop kitty still not warming up to your foster kitten? Awwww. I guess it takes a while to warm up, sort of like humans. I think this means you should visit Madison more often (you seem to come to Manhattan frequently) and then once you find a shoe you like, ask your local SA to do a store transfer...that way you continue to work with your SA  

*Xiangxiang*, wow! Was that their prize money for just fighting? Ok, with that money, I could buy everything in the world. That's so crazy, but I guess they are elite athletes and are good at what they do. 
Did you SO really watch it - it was 11pm EST so was 4am your time? He's dedicated!! Heard Mayweather won...was it a good fight? 

*Vigee*, yes! American Pharoah won . He's such a beautiful horse. It must've been so hot yesterday because they showed the horse after the race and poor thing was drenched in sweat. :/ 

You must've looked fab at the derby Vigee - did you wear a big hat? I've always wanted to go...seems like a really fun thing to do at least once in a lifetime. Each year I think of looking into tickets (usually a week before), it's already too late. 

Enjoy your day by the pool! Gonna be a beauty today! 

*Dharma*, what was your "mild run in with the law"? Spill!  

Enjoy your Sunday ladies!!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies ... so much going on I don't even know where to start ... thinking about all the posts I have to respond to is stressing me out LOL (really just joking)!


I'm drinking a green drink - lots of kale, ginger, over ripe mangos, bananas, tofu and ice.  


We have no band outside, but there is a marathon running down the street just steps from where I live.  In my city, cars and runners who run races don't see eye to eye.  It causes problems we have so many races and walks in the city and streets are constantly closed off.  I see both sides of the issue as I am a driver and I also run races.


It has been a fabulous weekend here so far.  DH's new 911 came in time weather wise so that we can drive top down.  I do love being in his new car - soooo fast!  My mom just ordered the Macan a couple of weeks ago (it won't be available until closer to Xmas) so we truly are a Porsche family!


Dharma - wow no doubt you should be so proud of your DD and her accomplishments!!!  I really hope she is able to go to the Ivy school of her choice.  So does this mean your DD's team has resolved the leadership issue now that the dad is staying on as a mentor?  And where are you going on holidays?  I must have missed it a few posts ago.  I tend to be a light packer, even for week long trips.  Went to India for 2 weeks many years ago and took a carry on bag.  (Full disclosure: I came back with so much I had to buy a suitcase.)  Of course, this is on my own.  With the kiddies, forget about it!  


MASEML - the key with buying a newborn bath is to make sure there is a proper insert to prop up the newborn baby.  I've used two - one was plastic and one was mesh.  Both were fine. 


MrsO - I think that bands are an American phenom?  Is it true that bands are taken very seriously and are they only tied to football?  We just don't see bands here where I live. I'm constantly amazed at how big business college football is (also high school football too?!?). I was watching an episode of Fixer Upper where the couple is fixing up a house for the sports chaplain of Baylor University and the football stadium is nicer than our MLB/CFL stadium - no joke.  


Vigee - how fantastic that you are able to locate the Chanel cuff somewhere in the country!  What is it made of - enamel?  How does the price point this compare to the price point of H?  All this talk of exotic CDC has made me think about requesting one for myself, although I would have to think about the colour.  The obvious colour that I would lean to is BE but I don't know if there is a better colour I have not thought of.


Xiang - did you reveal your cups here?  Sorry if I missed the post.


FabF - the K is divine.  What a wonderful colour and a colour that many covet.  Lucky you!!  I can't imagine there were B/Ks on a walk-in basis.  Understood it was only for the first day but if the ladies over at FSH waiting in line multiple times a day, day in and day out, knew that this was available for one day in DC, there would be a stampede!!!  It is nice when the H gods shine down on you, right?


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> dharma, I feel your pain about the packing.  My DH REFUSES to check bags on flights, so I am obligated to make a carry-on work.  For longer trips, we do ship a bag, since I can't make a 10-day winter trip wardrobe fit into the overhead bin.  I'm sure you know all the tricks: Everything has to go with everything else, and layering, baybee!  If you feel like sharing what you end up packing, I'm sure I (and others) would benefit from the inspiration.





MASEML said:


> Good morning ladies! Happy Sunday! Does anyone have a recommendation for a baby bath for newborns? I found a few designs - one that looks like a bucket (the "European design"?) and one that looks more flat (the non-European design?).
> 
> *MrsO*, is shop kitty still not warming up to your foster kitten? Awwww. I guess it takes a while to warm up, sort of like humans. I think this means you should visit Madison more often (you seem to come to Manhattan frequently) and then once you find a shoe you like, ask your local SA to do a store transfer...that way you continue to work with your SA
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, wow! Was that their prize money for just fighting? Ok, with that money, I could buy everything in the world. That's so crazy, but I guess they are elite athletes and are good at what they do.
> Did you SO really watch it - it was 11pm EST so was 4am your time? He's dedicated!! Heard Mayweather won...was it a good fight?
> 
> *Vigee*, yes! American Pharoah won . He's such a beautiful horse. It must've been so hot yesterday because they showed the horse after the race and poor thing was drenched in sweat. :/
> 
> You must've looked fab at the derby Vigee - did you wear a big hat? I've always wanted to go...seems like a really fun thing to do at least once in a lifetime. Each year I think of looking into tickets (usually a week before), it's already too late.
> 
> Enjoy your day by the pool! Gonna be a beauty today!
> 
> *Dharma*, what was your "mild run in with the law"? Spill!
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday ladies!!



Mindi, I guess I'm lucky that it's spring so it's a much easier task than in winter. Last year DD and I went to Europe for 15 days with one carry on each, plus a smallish toiletry bag. Layering and sticking to one palette is definitely key. I love Rick Owens and have many of his pieces and I usually resort to him for travel. It suits my style, my work life and it folds up small. Plus the aesthetic is a bit raw and disheveled so it works for me I'll report back.......

MASEML, it's been a awhile since my DD was a a baby but at the time I just used an inexpensive fisher price model I think. I am extremely practical with baby needs....they honestly need a lot less stuff than new mothers are led to believe.  After love and nourishment you could wash them in a beer tub! I know that's not the answer you were looking for but after watching various nieces and nephews spend small fortunes on things for their children they never used or used for only a month, it makes me batty. Now bath products........I love those . Weleda makes great natural baby stuff for sensitive skin if you are looking to supplement your gift. 
The law......I "accidentally" cut in front of a police car and ran a red light.....according to him. I remember it quite differently. My friend in the passenger seat also insisted the light was not red. She is (literally) blind.  He let me off, it was a miracle.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> dharma, I feel your pain about the packing.  My DH REFUSES to check bags on flights, so I am obligated to make a carry-on work.  For longer trips, we do ship a bag, since I can't make a 10-day winter trip wardrobe fit into the overhead bin.  I'm sure you know all the tricks: Everything has to go with everything else, and layering, baybee!  If you feel like sharing what you end up packing, I'm sure I (and others) would benefit from the inspiration.




Back from Whole Foods, which was a mob scene as soon as it opened on Sunday morning. Go figure!! Love that store and it looks like many people in my neighborhood share that point of view.  

*Mindi*, have decided that it gives me too much anxiety to pack only carry-on luggage although that is exactly what I will have to do next week going to Dallas for four days. Looking in to buying a Rimowa Salsa Deluxe International Multiwheel Carry-on, which has larger dimensions compared to my current leather rolly cabin suitcase.

*dharma*, any packing light tips and what was this run-in with the law, girlfriend? So happy that your DD is doing so well and she has an exciting year ahead of her. You must be very proud of her indeed! Glad that her robotics team mentor is staying on to help out, I have a feeling that he would have been missed. 

Your BBQ last night sounded like fun with lots of delicious food and it was the perfect weather for one.

P.S. Just read about your run-in with the law ~ omg, shocked that you didn't get a ticket!!! :doggie:

*MASEML*, yes, Mayweather won the fight last night and no I didn't watch it. Did watch the Derby and it was fun to attend it a few years ago. Never saw so many private planes in my life and my outfit was a soft pink with a hat, a St. John or Escada dress if I remember correctly. Where it is I now, have no idea! 

*xiangxiang*, the SofF will be the perfect place to buy your birthday gifts and what fun you will have doing this, excited for you!!! Love both the RG  d'Ancre and the CDC with half pave diamonds, very beautiful but a difficult choice. 

My birthday gifts will probably be the Chanel cuff and a Couvertures 140cm summer silk. Am not going for anything huge this year as I did buy three Bs in two months in the last quarter of last year without an occasion to celebrate ~ promised myself that I would be GOOD this year and so far I have been resisting almost all temptations. 

*MrsJDS*, the Chanel cuff is resin and metal and the price point is higher than an H exotic gator CDC as a point of reference. Haven't even worn my new craie CDC RGHW yet, but will this week hopefully.

Yes, you are definitely a Porsche family and your DH's 911 must be sooo much fun!! He must be like a child in a candy store playing around with it. That's so great 

*MrsO*, sad to hear about Foster Kitty and Studio Cat. It does take awhile for cats to bond with each other, so don't give up yet.  Wait another few months before making a decision one way or another. Hope that yesterday's work went well for you. 

*FabF*, re-read a few previous posts and finally caught on that your new RJ sellier K is epsom.  So happy for you, congrats once again!

Hi to all that I have missed.


----------



## chicinthecity777

*MASEML*, yes that was the money paid regardless of whether they win or not as long as they show up and finish the filght. Like *dharma* said, the risk is being hit really hard by the hardest hitter on earth so I guess it's what's the price is for! My SO is a big boxing fan (I guess Irish blood runs in his veins after all) and he worked in amerture boxing for a while. Meyweather won by points so it was at lease a long fight. 

*MrsJDS*, I posted photos of the porcelain in the homeware thread in the Club House section. Nothing huge just desert plates and mugs. 

*dharma*, we have the tart platter (biggest piece from the range) from the mosaique collection and will use it as a centre piece. The H deco pieces we will just use to serve tea. 

*Fabfashion*, I don't use a separate cuticle oil as I personally find them to be too greasy and don't really make that much a difference. Before I go to bed at night, I apply a rich hand cream very generously (I mean really really generously) and I spend a few minutes rub it in my cuticle finger by finger. Maybe give it a try? 

*Vigee*, if I bought 3 Bs in 2 months then I would slow down too! Lol! Chanel cuff and Converture shawl sound lovely!


----------



## Mindi B

dharma said:


> Mindi, I guess I'm lucky that it's spring so it's a much easier task than in winter. Last year DD and I went to Europe for 15 days with one carry on each, plus a smallish toiletry bag. Layering and sticking to one palette is definitely key. I love Rick Owens and have many of his pieces and I usually resort to him for travel. It suits my style, my work life and it folds up small. Plus the aesthetic is a bit raw and disheveled so it works for me I'll report back.......
> 
> The law......I "accidentally" cut in front of a police car and ran a red light.....according to him. I remember it quite differently. My friend in the passenger seat also insisted the light was not red. She is (literally) blind.  He let me off, it was a miracle.



I love Rick Owens, and agree he would be a perfect choice for travel!  Sedate, coordinating color palette and soft, asymmetrical pieces--awesome!
Now, seriously, did your actually blind friend swear to the officer that the light wasn't red?  He probably thought that was so funny, and required so much moxie, that he let you off in appreciation!


----------



## Mindi B

Vigee, you'll have to let me know what you think of the Rimowa!  I have always thought it looked great, but it's pricey and I usually end up with a cheap Samsonite spinner as my carry-on.  I need to up my luggage game!


----------



## Suncatcher

^^ I agree with upping the luggage game. I currently use Briggs and Riley and before that, Tumi. I won't use anything else now. The quality on a B&R is amazing and the warranty is lifetime.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Absolutely love Rimowa, Mindi and already have one of their large salsa suitcases. It is amazing and can only say that I am a huge Rimowa fan. Love!


----------



## MASEML

What a beautiful day - summer is here! Like Vigee, I just got back from a pedicure, lunch with my friend and a trip to Whole Foods. Love the summer days when everyone is not food shopping! Makes waiting in line to check out that much more enjoyable.  

Thanks everyone for your insight on a newborn bath!  I'd been looking for a few weeks (it's a gift) but I didn't want to buy anything that could be slippery for a newborn. I think I'll look to see what our local baby boutique carries and buy it from Amazon (since I need to have it shipped to CA). 

*Dharma*, naughty    That's amazing that you talked your way out of a ticket! You've got skills! Call me impressed. 

*Vigee*, did you beat the crowds at your Whole Foods? Does yours have an amazing ready to eat food area? We once went to the not-so-new Whole Foods in Brooklyn to check out the scene. The rooftop of that WF is an outdoor restaurant and bar. Even the prepared foods area had a made to order salad station, ramen and burger station. It was amazing and ridiculous. What also was ridiculous was a parking lot! Which I realize is very common and normal everywhere, but I haven't seen a grocery store parking lot in Manhattan or Brooklyn ever. 

*Mindi*, that's skill to plan a trip all in a carry-on, esp since shoes and beauty products take up a lot of space. Call me impressed again! I love how you ship a bag for the longer trips, that's awesome. I wouldn't ever have thought of that. 

*Xiangxiang*, wow, if your SO was an amateur boxer, he must be very strong. Ah yes, the fighting Irish. I think that is Notre Dame's motto or slogan. On the news this am, apparently it was the fight of the century and many celebs went to the Derby and the flew to Vegas. As *Vigee* mentioned, the private planes at McCarron airport was nuts. Never seen so many private planes there! I still can't get over their pay for last night's match. Neither of them looked beat up after the end of the match....but I guess that's because they are both good with their defense skills? 

*MrsJDS*, how exciting! A new toy in your family! And a convertible - today's a great day for a spin in your DH's new car! 

Oh yes, football is very big here - college and high school. The stadiums are ridiculous for hs and college. Some college stadiums have a jumbotron. A friend once told me the amount of money spent on us and college football stadiums ($60M for example). And marching bands and cheerleading are big too.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

dharma said:


> MrsO, It's great that you got into work before the various festivals set up. I passed through three completely different neighborhood festivals on our dog walk yesterday. Today there is a marathon of sorts and next weekend is the festival in my neighborhood. I usually stay inside for that one! My neighborhood becomes insane and we are on the outskirts of the main event. I could probably buy myself a new kelly if I charged a fee for the use of my powder room. For ladies and children only of course
> 
> MrsJDS, I love the sides at BBQ dinners most of all. I don't eat meat, just seafood and occasionally a little chicken, so I usually heap a plate full of salad and potato salad and corn, etc. My guests last night were vegetarians so it was all side dishes, salads, grilled veggies and garden burgers.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day! MadameB, any lovely art and cultural reports for us? I hope you are doing well



Hi, Dharma and everyone!  After 2 days of yard work, I treated myself to a movie today:  The Age of Adaline.  Blake Lively is very good in it, and it's an interesting premise, but the writers could have done better.

Hope everyone is enjoying this lovely Sunday.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Dharma and everyone!  After 2 days of yard work, I treated myself to a movie today:  The Age of Adaline.  Blake Lively is very good in it, and it's an interesting premise, but the writers could have done better.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying this lovely Sunday.



Had enough sun for today. Wowza it is warm outside but I'm not complaining. It's a beautiful day! 

*MadamB*, saw a preview for the movie, The Age of Adaline and it looked interesting. I take it that if the writing could have been better then I should wait to see it on PPV or Amazon digital. What say you?

*xiangxiang*, your SO worked in boxing? He just gets more and more interesting, lol. The same could be said for the DH of *MrsJDS*, driving around town in his 911 and *Mindi* with her DH that ships boxes to their hotel. What an assortment of SOs and DHs we have here! Of course, the ladies of this cafe are equally impressive as we all know and love them.


----------



## MSO13

Happy Sunday everyone! It's a gorgeous day here, DH and I tried a new place for brunch and I got a gluten free pancake which was delish, I haven't had pancakes in forever. Diet is off the rails this weekend but my work yesterday was so physical, I'm ravenous today. Nothing like no elevator in a 3 story building 

We're going to a friends for a bbq dinner, a healthy one at least. I think I'm going to get berries and make fresh whipped cream. 

MrsJDS, I'm watching Fixer Upper now while doing some online supply shopping for the studio. I'm not a huge fan of their style but I think they do good renovation work. I believe it about the Baylor guy. Texas in particular is VERY serious about their football, coaches, marching bands and real estate! The band practicing near me was unfortunately a not very talented rock band but they did stop around 9pm.

Xiang, thanks for the input on your china collection. Yes, dishwasher safe would be best for my lifestyle so I'll have to investigate. Thanks for correction on the fight payday. Looks like they cleared even more after all the tallies come in for the PPV sales. I'm glad it was a good long fight for those who watched, would have been awful for it to end in a quick knockout. 

About the cats, Shop Kitty hasn't warmed up to him but I should say she's tolerating him and eating next to him. He just wants to cuddle with her and she's not having it. I do think we'll keep him. He's very cute and talks to us while working. I got them one of those completely hideous cat condos which was necessary before he started shredding the expensive studio upholstery. Shop Kitty was front declawed by her previous owner which may also be why she's sensitive. She's not able to defend herself now that she's down teeth and claws! 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Spring day. My lilacs are blooming outside the window making the family room smell delightful.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Absolutely love Rimowa, Mindi and already have one of their large salsa suitcases. It is amazing and can only say that I am a huge Rimowa fan. Love!



Another vote for Rimowa!  I bought three pieces several years ago, and have loved it.  Mine is red Salsa..can't miss it on the luggage conveyer.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Had enough sun for today. Wowza it is warm outside but I'm not complaining. It's a beautiful day!
> 
> *MadamB*, saw a preview for the movie, The Age of Adaline and it looked interesting. I take it that if the writing could have been better then I should wait to see it on PPV or Amazon digital. What say you?
> 
> *xiangxiang*, your SO worked in boxing? He just gets more and more interesting, lol. The same could be said for the DH of *MrsJDS*, driving around town in his 911 and *Mindi* with her DH that ships boxes to their hotel. What an assortment of SOs and DHs we have here! Of course, the ladies of this cafe are equally impressive as we all know and love them.



Hi, Vigee- I would wait until the film is on PPV.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Cavalier Girl said:


> Another vote for Rimowa!  I bought three pieces several years ago, and have loved it.  Mine is red Salsa..can't miss it on the luggage conveyer.





Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Vigee- I would wait until the film is on PPV.




*Cavalier Girl*, three pieces of red Salsa Rimowa? 

*MadamB*, thanks for your opinion. I will wait until PPV. 

*MrsO*, tonight is the perfect evening for a BBQ and so glad that you are keeping Foster Kitty.


----------



## Fabfashion

Good afternoon, ladies! It was quite a busy weekend. DH BBQ'd last night and my in-laws came over to visit with DDs. Then it was a bday party this morning across town and lunch with some of the families afterwards. Let's just say I didn't log in how much I ate because it'd have take an hour to diarize them all. Lol. Back to protein shake and veggies tonight as I feel like I've eaten enough for 5 days. 

Vigee, I need a new carry on too. Mine was rather tiny, smaller than regulations allow so I need a new one to be a tad bit bigger so I can buy more.  Will check Longchamp site for a larger tote bag. Does yours fit both of your B30/35s? I know I should be on a ban island but whenever I'm at the store and see a B or a K, I can't walk away except that one time with BJ 35B. I think it's the 'scarcity' that's been drilled into my head. Other designs I can resist but not B or K. But I think I'll only look for B30 or K28/32 next time. 

Madam, thanks for the review on the Age of Adaline. Wanted to see it along with a few other movies but will wait until they come out on digital.

MrsJDS, have you gone running this weekend? The weather has been glorious. Your DH's new ride makes me want to get a new car. How come your DM's Macan will take until the end of the year? That's such a long wait. She's so patient. 

MrsO, glad you'll have a bit more down time today. 3 stories and no elevator? Reminded me of a place we rented in Paris--4th floor with no elevators, not fun after a whole day of walking. I think Vigee's right, perhaps be a bit more persistent with your SA about your CDCs. Especially the craie--would want to be able to start wearing it for spring and summer. 

Xiangxiang, I'll try more hand cream tonight. I'd put my hands in cotton gloves like some articles suggested but that would keep me awake all night. I saw a RG all diamond bracelet at H DC--wowza! Didn't even bother to ask how much it was. Also, a full diamond Medor watch too. Nearly whipped out my sunglasses to shield my eyes from all the brilliance.  Hope you find beautiful things in SofF. Please share what you see there. I wonder what kind of inventory Barcelona will have. i'll be there in early Sept and H store is just 10 minutes down the street from my condo.

Dharma, so glad to hear the event went well yesterday for your DD and her team. Hooray that the mentor will continue to do it next year! May be you can start doing succession planning now for when he stops. I find packing twin sets help for transitional weather and a light blazer that can double as an indoor/outdoor jacket. Will you have time to pop by the cafe?

MASEML, we had a baby bathtub that's similar to Summer Infant Sparkle 'n Splash Newborn to Toddler one. And we love California Baby bath products and still use them until today.

Cavalier Girl, I need to check out the Rimova. I just find airlines are so rough with their handling of the luggage that I'm afraid to spend too much on them since I'm replacing them almost after a year or so. 

Hope everyone's is having a wonderful day!


----------



## MASEML

*fabF*, I have a fold up Longchamp large tote - I'm pretty sure it can fit 2 Bs no problem. It is like origami when folded but when open, holds so many things. I think it's longer than the permitted carry on size but since it's made of the standard Longchamps  material and is moldable, I've never been stopped. 

Let me find a pic of my bag. I think it's the same bag that Vigee recommends too.

ETA: adding a pic of the bag - I think this is my size. It holds so much stuff!  And it neatly folds into a little square, which I keep in my checked luggage when starting my vacation. And I use this as my carry on when I have checked luggage coming back from holiday.


----------



## Fabfashion

Ladies, need your opinion. You know how I don't usually wear bracelets (I promise myself to take the gator CDC out at least once this week). I was on h.com last night and saw a rose jaipur KDT GHW and a RJ Hapi GHW. Should I get one of these to match with my RJ K just in case? I don't have a lot of gold bracelets--a couple of diamond tennis YG bracelets which I haven't worn in at least 10 years, 3 YG bangles (ditto) and the gris fonce CDC GHW. I don't always have to matchy-match but SAs were saying RJ is seasonal. Should I? Or just focus on YG jewelry?


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> Ladies, need your opinion. You know how I don't usually wear bracelets (I promise myself to take the gator CDC out at least once this week). I was on h.com last night and saw a rose jaipur KDT GHW and a RJ Hapi GHW. Should I get one of these to match with my RJ K just in case? I don't have a lot of gold bracelets--a couple of diamond tennis YG bracelets which I haven't worn in at least 10 years, 3 YG bangles (ditto) and the gris fonce CDC GHW. I don't always have to matchy-match but SAs were saying RJ is seasonal. Should I? Or just focus on YG jewelry?


FabF, I am on the fence with the Hapi. I have a KDT, which I love but I feel like I'm always banging the clasp on something (usually my desk). RJ is gorgeous and I love matching, but I bet it will come in a different style bracelet if you are on the fence on these styles. We can go after lunch in Toronto  

I do love YG anything....


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - I am at the computer, glass of rose at hand.  DH is a huge wine drinker.  He always buys great (but which does not necessarily mean expensive) wines.  Our liquor store gets new releases and off he goes for an hour - arguably the nicest wine store in our city is metres from our house - to buy more wine.   I don't know anything about wine but I enjoy drinking it.  *Kate* - if we lived where you did, we would be in trouble.


Anyway ... gorgeous day today.  Got my weekly mani/pedi/wax first thing this morning which I need done to start my week off properly.  LOL.  We went for a long walk wherein I almost popped into H but held back.  Saved myself a few thousand once again ... but I did go to J. Crew to pick up a very pretty skirt that I can wear with summer blazers.   We also handwashed three of our cars today.  DH is OCD about his cars and about keeping them clean.  So his 911 and Cayenne got the inside and out wash treatment which inspired me to learn how to handwash my own car.  It was very satisfying to get it all cleaned!  So much better than driving my car through the car wash.  Now we are getting ready for dinner.  DH has prepped whole fish (snapper) for the BBQ!  He leaves for HK tomorrow.  April/May /June are heavy travel months for him.


*FabF* - the Macans are essentially sold out at the moment.  You have to find a production slot before you can buy one.  So my mom's slot is not for a few months which gets her SUV in for Xmas.  Kind of like SO'ing your own car   My mom really wanted a Porsche but (don't laugh) she doesn't drive on the freeways.  She actually at one point thought she would get herself a 911 but we convinced her out of it.  Thankfully so!  So she settled for the Macan which I think is a good choice for her.  I ran yesterday but am not doing any races until the fall.  Will run the half in the fall as usual.


*Vigee* - next time I need a suitcase I will check out Rimowa.  Don't know much about them except that they have a hard case.  Is Whole Foods your primary grocery store?   We are getting a new Whole Foods about 10 mins drive from us that is opening next year.  I love the ambience and quality of Whole Foods but the one close to me has a parking lot that is painful to use.  Parking garage, pay and validate ... argh.  While my city doesn't have the pain of parking as NYC, it is getting awfully close to it.


*MASEML* -  I echo the other ladies who say that you don't need to spend a ton on baby stuff.  I gave away my insert after DS was a bit older so for DD we went to Toys R Us and bought a Winnie the Poo bathtub only because it was on sale.  Look at Babies R Us, Amazon or Walmart.  Walmart has a HUGE selection of baby stuff too.


*MrsO* - I too would not choose to decorate my house in JoJo's style (maybe a country home) - my style is too modern - but I appreciate how she pulls together her whole look.  My biggest complaint about JoJo's look is that she has way too many tchotchkes!!!  Screams dust collector!!!  I don't have cats or know anything about cats so I have to admit that I like reading your posts about your shop kitty.  


*Xiangxiang* - do you find H china to be better than the rest, quality wise?  If I won the lottery I would buy a set of 12 from H but I just don't have the lifestyle for H china right now.  My DD would love nothing more than to throw china on the ground and break it   Wow, your SO worked in boxing - in what capacity?  


*Dharma* - I too have gotten out of a few police tickets.  I usually smile, use the word "Officer" a lot, apologize profusely, smile more and get off. Once I even had an officer ask if we could meet for coffee ... after stopping me ... LOL.


*Madam* - I think Age of Adaline is a movie which I will watch when it to appears on the airplane, based on your review!  Will you show us a pic of your yard when the spring blooms appear?


I will pop in later before bed - enjoy the remaining hours of the weekend, everyone!!!


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> Ladies, need your opinion. You know how I don't usually wear bracelets (I promise myself to take the gator CDC out at least once this week). I was on h.com last night and saw a rose jaipur KDT GHW and a RJ Hapi GHW. Should I get one of these to match with my RJ K just in case? I don't have a lot of gold bracelets--a couple of diamond tennis YG bracelets which I haven't worn in at least 10 years, 3 YG bangles (ditto) and the gris fonce CDC GHW. I don't always have to matchy-match but SAs were saying RJ is seasonal. Should I? Or just focus on YG jewelry?


No!!!  Wear what you have and are not using - I recall you have an incredible jewellry collection.  


I think stacking your diamond bracelets would look great against your new RJ Kelly.


Yes, I think you should wear your new gator CDC this week.  Why not wear it tomorrow?!?  


ETA: to be clear, I like the KDT and the Hapi but given that you have stuff you aren't wearing, you should try to wear them first!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Ladies, need your opinion. You know how I don't usually wear bracelets (I promise myself to take the gator CDC out at least once this week). I was on h.com last night and saw a rose jaipur KDT GHW and a RJ Hapi GHW. Should I get one of these to match with my RJ K just in case? I don't have a lot of gold bracelets--a couple of diamond tennis YG bracelets which I haven't worn in at least 10 years, 3 YG bangles (ditto) and the gris fonce CDC GHW. I don't always have to matchy-match but SAs were saying RJ is seasonal. Should I? Or just focus on YG jewelry?




FabF, have a few hapi and KDT bracelets that coordinate with my Bs/Ks or other CDCs and I wear them a lot. Personally, I would jump on them. 

My Rimowa suitcase looks almost new after two years of travel. Definitely check it out.


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsOwen3 said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! It's a gorgeous day here, DH and I tried a new place for brunch and I got a gluten free pancake which was delish, I haven't had pancakes in forever. Diet is off the rails this weekend but my work yesterday was so physical, I'm ravenous today. Nothing like no elevator in a 3 story building


 
MrsO - no joke that stairs are a killer workout.  My GF who climbs big mountains walks up and down our office skyscraper during the week as part of her training for her next climb!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> No!!!  Wear what you have and are not using - I recall you have an incredible jewellry collection.
> 
> I think stacking your diamond bracelets would look great against your new RJ Kelly.
> 
> Yes, I think you should wear your new gator CDC this week.  Why not wear it tomorrow?!?
> 
> ETA: to be clear, I like the KDT and the Hapi but given that you have stuff you aren't wearing, you should try to wear them first!



MrsJDS, my DH will probably want to meet you and thank you personally for saving him thousands on the bracelets. 

With all the savings you got not stopping by at H each week, you should be able to get another B or K. 

Another half marathon in the fall? You're so athletic. I'm in awe of your strength, fitness and commitment.


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> Good afternoon, ladies! It was quite a busy weekend. DH BBQ'd last night and my in-laws came over to visit with DDs. Then it was a bday party this morning across town and lunch with some of the families afterwards. Let's just say I didn't log in how much I ate because it'd have take an hour to diarize them all. Lol. Back to protein shake and veggies tonight as I feel like I've eaten enough for 5 days.
> 
> Vigee, I need a new carry on too. Mine was rather tiny, smaller than regulations allow so I need a new one to be a tad bit bigger so I can buy more.  Will check Longchamp site for a larger tote bag. Does yours fit both of your B30/35s? I know I should be on a ban island but whenever I'm at the store and see a B or a K, I can't walk away except that one time with BJ 35B. I think it's the 'scarcity' that's been drilled into my head. Other designs I can resist but not B or K. But I think I'll only look for B30 or K28/32 next time.
> 
> Madam, thanks for the review on the Age of Adaline. Wanted to see it along with a few other movies but will wait until they come out on digital.
> 
> MrsJDS, have you gone running this weekend? The weather has been glorious. Your DH's new ride makes me want to get a new car. How come your DM's Macan will take until the end of the year? That's such a long wait. She's so patient.
> 
> MrsO, glad you'll have a bit more down time today. 3 stories and no elevator? Reminded me of a place we rented in Paris--4th floor with no elevators, not fun after a whole day of walking. I think Vigee's right, perhaps be a bit more persistent with your SA about your CDCs. Especially the craie--would want to be able to start wearing it for spring and summer.
> 
> Xiangxiang, I'll try more hand cream tonight. I'd put my hands in cotton gloves like some articles suggested but that would keep me awake all night. I saw a RG all diamond bracelet at H DC--wowza! Didn't even bother to ask how much it was. Also, a full diamond Medor watch too. Nearly whipped out my sunglasses to shield my eyes from all the brilliance.  Hope you find beautiful things in SofF. Please share what you see there. I wonder what kind of inventory Barcelona will have. i'll be there in early Sept and H store is just 10 minutes down the street from my condo.
> 
> Dharma, so glad to hear the event went well yesterday for your DD and her team. Hooray that the mentor will continue to do it next year! May be you can start doing succession planning now for when he stops. I find packing twin sets help for transitional weather and a light blazer that can double as an indoor/outdoor jacket. Will you have time to pop by the cafe?
> 
> *MASEML, we had a baby bathtub that's similar to Summer Infant Sparkle 'n Splash Newborn to Toddler one. And we love California Baby bath products and still use them until today.*
> 
> Cavalier Girl, I need to check out the Rimova. I just find airlines are so rough with their handling of the luggage that I'm afraid to spend too much on them since I'm replacing them almost after a year or so.
> 
> Hope everyone's is having a wonderful day!




Thanks FabF! I just googled this and it looks perfect! It's in my basket!


----------



## Fabfashion

Maedi said:


> FabFashion, you look amazing. Beautiful dress, great figure, hair and accessories.



Thank you so much, Maedi! You're too kind.  I'm blushing as I think it's the camera angle but thank you for your kind words. 

Hope your computer issue is resolved and we'll see you here at the cafe more often.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

FabF, here are two pics of my Longchamps expandable duffle, I have it in solid black. It's huge and have never been flagged boarding with it and a rolly carry-on suitcase. Mine might be even larger but I am pretty sure this is it and available at Neimans and Nordstrom.


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> Thanks FabF! I just googled this and it looks perfect! It's in my basket!


You're most welcome. And it sparkles and pink.  your friend will be happy. That's one of our most used items after diapers, onesies and wipes. 

Love to go shop at H with you one day. Hopefully we're not enabling each other the whole time. 

And thank you for the pic of the Longchamp bag.


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> *Hi ladies - I am at the computer, glass of rose at hand. * DH is a huge wine drinker.  He always buys great (but which does not necessarily mean expensive) wines.  Our liquor store gets new releases and off he goes for an hour - arguably the nicest wine store in our city is metres from our house - to buy more wine.   I don't know anything about wine but I enjoy drinking it.  *Kate* - if we lived where you did, we would be in trouble.
> 
> 
> Anyway ... gorgeous day today.  Got my weekly mani/pedi/wax first thing this morning which I need done to start my week off properly.  LOL.  We went for a long walk wherein I almost popped into H but held back.  Saved myself a few thousand once again ... but I did go to J. Crew to pick up a very pretty skirt that I can wear with summer blazers.   We also handwashed three of our cars today.  DH is OCD about his cars and about keeping them clean.  So his 911 and Cayenne got the inside and out wash treatment which inspired me to learn how to handwash my own car.  It was very satisfying to get it all cleaned!  So much better than driving my car through the car wash.  Now we are getting ready for dinner.  DH has prepped whole fish (snapper) for the BBQ!  He leaves for HK tomorrow.  April/May /June are heavy travel months for him.
> 
> 
> *FabF* - the Macans are essentially sold out at the moment.  You have to find a production slot before you can buy one.  So my mom's slot is not for a few months which gets her SUV in for Xmas.  Kind of like SO'ing your own car   My mom really wanted a Porsche but (don't laugh) she doesn't drive on the freeways.  She actually at one point thought she would get herself a 911 but we convinced her out of it.  Thankfully so!  So she settled for the Macan which I think is a good choice for her.  I ran yesterday but am not doing any races until the fall.  Will run the half in the fall as usual.
> 
> 
> *Vigee* - next time I need a suitcase I will check out Rimowa.  Don't know much about them except that they have a hard case.  Is Whole Foods your primary grocery store?   We are getting a new Whole Foods about 10 mins drive from us that is opening next year.  I love the ambience and quality of Whole Foods but the one close to me has a parking lot that is painful to use.  Parking garage, pay and validate ... argh.  While my city doesn't have the pain of parking as NYC, it is getting awfully close to it.
> 
> 
> *MASEML* -  I echo the other ladies who say that you don't need to spend a ton on baby stuff.  I gave away my insert after DS was a bit older so for DD we went to Toys R Us and bought a Winnie the Poo bathtub only because it was on sale.  Look at Babies R Us, Amazon or Walmart.  Walmart has a HUGE selection of baby stuff too.
> 
> 
> *MrsO* - I too would not choose to decorate my house in JoJo's style (maybe a country home) - my style is too modern - but I appreciate how she pulls together her whole look.  My biggest complaint about JoJo's look is that she has way too many tchotchkes!!!  Screams dust collector!!!  I don't have cats or know anything about cats so I have to admit that I like reading your posts about your shop kitty.
> 
> 
> *Xiangxiang* - do you find H china to be better than the rest, quality wise?  If I won the lottery I would buy a set of 12 from H but I just don't have the lifestyle for H china right now.  My DD would love nothing more than to throw china on the ground and break it   Wow, your SO worked in boxing - in what capacity?
> 
> 
> *Dharma* - I too have gotten out of a few police tickets.  I usually smile, use the word "Officer" a lot, apologize profusely, smile more and get off. Once I even had an officer ask if we could meet for coffee ... after stopping me ... LOL.
> 
> 
> *Madam* - I think Age of Adaline is a movie which I will watch when it to appears on the airplane, based on your review!  Will you show us a pic of your yard when the spring blooms appear?
> 
> 
> I will pop in later before bed - enjoy the remaining hours of the weekend, everyone!!!




*MrsJDS*, i like this. There's nothing better than having a drink before dinner on a beautiful evening like tonight. 

Thanks for the tip. I figured as long as it works that is all that is required. And babies grow out of things so fast that it isn't worth spending $$$$ on everything.  I found the bath I'm going to buy!  Thanks ladies!!


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> FabF, here are two pics of my Longchamps expandable duffle, I have it in solid black. It's huge and have never been flagged boarding with it and a rolly carry-on suitcase. Mine might be even larger but I am pretty sure this is it and available at Neimans and Nordstrom.



This is better than mine! Hmm, may need to look into this....


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> FabF, here are two pics of my Longchamps expandable duffle, I have it in solid black. It's huge and have never been flagged boarding with it and a rolly carry-on suitcase. Mine might be even larger but I am pretty sure this is it and available at Neimans and Nordstrom.



Thanks, Vigee!  When you put your 2 H bags in there, do you open it up all the way and the flight attendant doesn't fuss? Do you then store the whole bag in the overhead bin? I love the size. I'm going to get this for my Barcelona trip, may be even 2 of them since there are 4 of us. There was a Longchamp store just a few doors down from H DC, wish I had known then. 

I knew you would say that about the bracelets.  I'm hoping to go into H this week to pick out a twilly and I'll see if they have any RJ bracelet for me to try out. I'll have my bag with me too. BTW, what's your thoughts on KDT vs Hapi vs Rivale?


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> FabF, here are two pics of my Longchamps expandable duffle, I have it in solid black. It's huge and have never been flagged boarding with it and a rolly carry-on suitcase. Mine might be even larger but I am pretty sure this is it and available at Neimans and Nordstrom.




Love this!!! I'm going to track one of these down.


----------



## katekluet

Ok MrsJDS, I just sat down with a glass of rose to visit the cafe too...and I did LOL about your MIL wanting a porche but no freeway driving, Congrats to your DH on the new car, he must have so much fun driving it. Another Briggs and Riley fan here.
I did get a Longchamps tote to cover my Kelly (we are buying bags for our bags!) and really was impressed with it, , that duffle looks great. 
FabF, XiangXiang is right, pull the straps first and your K is easier to fasten and mine also is much easier now that I have used it for a bit. 
Mindi, my DH also insisted only carry on but I rebelled years ago and check a bag now.
MrsO, isn't the cats eating side by side a good sign? Glad to hear. Up and down three flights is a good workout.
Vigee, you have lovely Bd gifts chosen.
Yesterday we moved all our wine stash into the new storage unit, easy to see what we have. It's out in our garage, The joke is that in California, having no basements, all of our garages are full of $400 worth of junk while our expensive cars sit outside in the driveways. At DHs suggestion, I was able to store all the out of season and seldom worn shoes in the old wine rack in a narrow closet...it works great! And we have another empty closet now to work with.
Dharma, great that the robot guy will be guiding them another year, whew.


----------



## MSO13

I just wanted to pop in and say that Fab, I agree with MrsJDS-you should try wearing what you have before adding new pieces. Just because Rose Jaipur is seasonal doesn't mean that those bracelets won't be around for a while and H does so many beautiful colors in that family, you might find something else you prefer. I do know that the RJ CDC got some bad reviews in the CDC thread, the regulars didn't think the leather or color looked that great in this style. I haven't seen one in real life to know either way. 

As for KDT vs Hapi, I have a few KDT and though they're super comfy and easy to wear I do catch the clasp on sleeves and such occasionally. Also, they stretched a ton and are too big so I recommend a snug fit to start. I like Hapi but don't have one, I guess if I found the right reversible colors I would probably get one. I do love my new Rivale DT and quickly got used to the clasp. So with all that said, I recommend wearing your diamonds and other YG bracelets this week and then wander into H to see what else looks good with your Kelly which is so gorgeous, I'm sure anything will look great! 

Ok, ladies. I headed to bed. Early morning, I'm making lemon glazed donuts for an early meeting.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - I am at the computer, glass of rose at hand.  DH is a huge wine drinker.  He always buys great (but which does not necessarily mean expensive) wines.  Our liquor store gets new releases and off he goes for an hour - arguably the nicest wine store in our city is metres from our house - to buy more wine.   I don't know anything about wine but I enjoy drinking it.  *Kate* - if we lived where you did, we would be in trouble.
> 
> 
> Anyway ... gorgeous day today.  Got my weekly mani/pedi/wax first thing this morning which I need done to start my week off properly.  LOL.  We went for a long walk wherein I almost popped into H but held back.  Saved myself a few thousand once again ... but I did go to J. Crew to pick up a very pretty skirt that I can wear with summer blazers.   We also handwashed three of our cars today.  DH is OCD about his cars and about keeping them clean.  So his 911 and Cayenne got the inside and out wash treatment which inspired me to learn how to handwash my own car.  It was very satisfying to get it all cleaned!  So much better than driving my car through the car wash.  Now we are getting ready for dinner.  DH has prepped whole fish (snapper) for the BBQ!  He leaves for HK tomorrow.  April/May /June are heavy travel months for him.
> 
> 
> *FabF* - the Macans are essentially sold out at the moment.  You have to find a production slot before you can buy one.  So my mom's slot is not for a few months which gets her SUV in for Xmas.  Kind of like SO'ing your own car   My mom really wanted a Porsche but (don't laugh) she doesn't drive on the freeways.  She actually at one point thought she would get herself a 911 but we convinced her out of it.  Thankfully so!  So she settled for the Macan which I think is a good choice for her.  I ran yesterday but am not doing any races until the fall.  Will run the half in the fall as usual.
> 
> 
> *Vigee* - next time I need a suitcase I will check out Rimowa.  Don't know much about them except that they have a hard case.  Is Whole Foods your primary grocery store?   We are getting a new Whole Foods about 10 mins drive from us that is opening next year.  I love the ambience and quality of Whole Foods but the one close to me has a parking lot that is painful to use.  Parking garage, pay and validate ... argh.  While my city doesn't have the pain of parking as NYC, it is getting awfully close to it.
> 
> 
> *MASEML* -  I echo the other ladies who say that you don't need to spend a ton on baby stuff.  I gave away my insert after DS was a bit older so for DD we went to Toys R Us and bought a Winnie the Poo bathtub only because it was on sale.  Look at Babies R Us, Amazon or Walmart.  Walmart has a HUGE selection of baby stuff too.
> 
> 
> *MrsO* - I too would not choose to decorate my house in JoJo's style (maybe a country home) - my style is too modern - but I appreciate how she pulls together her whole look.  My biggest complaint about JoJo's look is that she has way too many tchotchkes!!!  Screams dust collector!!!  I don't have cats or know anything about cats so I have to admit that I like reading your posts about your shop kitty.
> 
> 
> *Xiangxiang* - do you find H china to be better than the rest, quality wise?  If I won the lottery I would buy a set of 12 from H but I just don't have the lifestyle for H china right now.  My DD would love nothing more than to throw china on the ground and break it   Wow, your SO worked in boxing - in what capacity?
> 
> 
> *Dharma* - I too have gotten out of a few police tickets.  I usually smile, use the word "Officer" a lot, apologize profusely, smile more and get off. Once I even had an officer ask if we could meet for coffee ... after stopping me ... LOL.
> 
> 
> *Madam* - I think Age of Adaline is a movie which I will watch when it to appears on the airplane, based on your review!  Will you show us a pic of your yard when the spring blooms appear?
> 
> 
> I will pop in later before bed - enjoy the remaining hours of the weekend, everyone!!!


Hi, Mrs. JDS  I'll try to take some pics when I finish putting the new plants in.


----------



## Suncatcher

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Mrs. JDS  I'll try to take some pics when I finish putting the new plants in.



That would be great!!! I went for a run this morning and passed a couple of cherry blossom trees almost past their bloom phase. I was thinking that one day I will find out how much it would cost to transplant a mature cherry blossom tree into my front yard (if at all possible). I love seeing the flowers and trees pop into Spring!


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsOwen3 said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say that Fab, I agree with MrsJDS-you should try wearing what you have before adding new pieces. Just because Rose Jaipur is seasonal doesn't mean that those bracelets won't be around for a while and H does so many beautiful colors in that family, you might find something else you prefer. I do know that the RJ CDC got some bad reviews in the CDC thread, the regulars didn't think the leather or color looked that great in this style. I haven't seen one in real life to know either way.
> 
> As for KDT vs Hapi, I have a few KDT and though they're super comfy and easy to wear I do catch the clasp on sleeves and such occasionally. Also, they stretched a ton and are too big so I recommend a snug fit to start. I like Hapi but don't have one, I guess if I found the right reversible colors I would probably get one. I do love my new Rivale DT and quickly got used to the clasp. So with all that said, I recommend wearing your diamonds and other YG bracelets this week and then wander into H to see what else looks good with your Kelly which is so gorgeous, I'm sure anything will look great!
> 
> Ok, ladies. I headed to bed. Early morning, I'm making lemon glazed donuts for an early meeting.



Serious YUM!!! Are the donuts hard to make?


----------



## dharma

Morning everyone! On the way to NYC for the week, looking forward to the work and visiting family while there. The packing went well managed to fit at least 6 outfits that can be changed up depending on my mood. The hard part is fitting shoes and toiletries in one bag! 

Mindi, yes my friend actually did that but the officer kept a completely straight face the whole time. It was hysterical.  I agree with MrsJDS, lots of apologizing, smiling and using the title "officer" seemed to do the trick. My DH thinks he was probably more annoyed that I merged in front of him (or cut him off, you choose), and the light was most likely yellow like I thought. Most traffic lights in my city have cameras, and if it was red I'd be getting a mail ticket anyway. 

Vigee, I love the zipper features on that longchamp, it's fantastic for travel! I think we were all at a Whole Foods somewhere in the world yesterday, I needed to stock up the house for DH and DD. it was nice and quiet at mine while everyone was out enjoying the weather. 

Mrs JDS, our neighborhood cherry trees are all dropping now, it's pink snow season. It's still so pretty. I used to love washing cars as a kid, it's been years since I've done it. My cars have never needed love and care like a Porsche though. What color did your mom order?

I'll catch up more tonight, almost there. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## MASEML

dharma said:


> Morning everyone! On the way to NYC for the week, looking forward to the work and visiting family while there. The packing went well managed to fit at least 6 outfits that can be changed up depending on my mood. The hard part is fitting shoes and toiletries in one bag!
> 
> Mindi, yes my friend actually did that but the officer kept a completely straight face the whole time. It was hysterical.  I agree with MrsJDS, lots of apologizing, smiling and using the title "officer" seemed to do the trick. My DH thinks he was probably more annoyed that I merged in front of him (or cut him off, you choose), and the light was most likely yellow like I thought. Most traffic lights in my city have cameras, and if it was red I'd be getting a mail ticket anyway.
> 
> Vigee, I love the zipper features on that longchamp, it's fantastic for travel! I think we were all at a Whole Foods somewhere in the world yesterday, I needed to stock up the house for DH and DD. it was nice and quiet at mine while everyone was out enjoying the weather.
> 
> Mrs JDS, our neighborhood cherry trees are all dropping now, it's pink snow season. It's still so pretty. I used to love washing cars as a kid, it's been years since I've done it. My cars have never needed love and care like a Porsche though. What color did your mom order?
> 
> I'll catch up more tonight, almost there. Have a great day everyone!



Dharma, enjoy NYC! Great week to go, think I saw rain in the forecast tomorrow but 83 today! Hopefully, you'll have some time for shopping between visiting family and work.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hi ladies, I hope everyone had a nice weekend! We have today off too thank God! Had some long over due home tasks done so I am feeling a sense of accomplishments. 

*Fabfashion*, if you don't normally wear (leather) bracelet then I would hold off buying more, like *MrsJDS* and *MrsOwen* sugguested. I learned this the hard way. I had quite a few KDT and they have all been re-homed now because I find the turn lock irritating. I realised that I just can't wear bulky bracelets. I still have my RC hapi which I won't sell but it sits much flatter on my wrist so I can manage this style. Give your CDC a spin first and see? Besides, I think both YG or RG will go really well with your new K.

*MrsJDS*, I haven't had the H deco for long. Although I think they are very fine china, I wouldn't say they are stronger or anything compared to other fine china. It is china after all. If you still have young cillden, it's probably best to wait another while before you investmenting  sets for daily use. Unless you are thinking about occasional use only then you can probably start straight away.  huge congrats to your DH's new 911! How exciting! 

*Vigee*, *MrsJDS* and *MASEML*, my SO worked in boxing in executive management capacity, no way he's a boxer! LOL! He can't box to save his life! He plays tennis and he's a good runner but that's about it!

*Vigee*, thanks for the photos of the Longchamps! Does either of them cover a b30 or a k32 completely, including handles?


----------



## MASEML

Happy Star Wars Day ladies! May the 4th be with you!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *SmoothCoatGirl*, great minds think alike! Isn't that the saying?



Vigee,  That's exactly right'


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies!!! Well it could be a scorcher today, lot of sunshine and just my type of weather between 83-86 degrees F. 
Will be in a bathing suit all day and reading by the pool. Been waiting for this!  

*xiangxiang*, yes, my Longchamps expandable duffle fits a K32 and a B30 comfortably side by side. There is plenty of room to spare and it easily will fit two B35s together, too. Pics below ~ they were shot in my packing room and there is plenty of width and height to cover the bags with the dust bags on them. Not the most elegant pics but I took them quickly so that you will get an idea. 

*FabF*, because you have children, I would definitely recommend buying two of these.


----------



## MSO13

morning ladies! I'm almost finished with the doughnuts but here's a pic from a pretty batch last year that I made for a friend. they are vegan and gluten free. They're not fried but baked so more of a cake doughnut. hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies!!! Well it could be a scorcher today, lot of sunshine and just my type of weather between 83-86 degrees F.
> Will be in a bathing suit all day and reading by the pool. Been waiting for this!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, yes, my Longchamps expandable duffle fits a K32 and a B30 comfortably side by side. There is plenty of room to spare and it easily will fit two B35s together, too. Pics below ~ they were shot in my packing room and there is plenty of width and height to cover the bags with the dust bags on them. Not the most elegant pics but I took them quickly so that you will get an idea.
> 
> *FabF*, because you have children, I would definitely recommend buying two of these.



Thank you *Vigee*! You are a such a doll! I need to get those! I have one which is fairly small and can only fit my k28. I have others for bigger bags but they don't close at the top.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> morning ladies! I'm almost finished with the doughnuts but here's a pic from a pretty batch last year that I made for a friend. they are vegan and gluten free. They're not fried but baked so more of a cake doughnut. hope everyone has a great day!
> View attachment 2983944



*MrsO*, OMG, that donut looks DELICIOUS!!! 
Not a cook at all but I do love baking, will you please post or PM the recipe to me?
Also, how was your BBQ last night, a perfect evening for it.

*dharma*, yes, I think all of us were at Whole Foods yesterday and have a great visit to NYC with work, friends and family.

*MrsJDS*, there are many regular grocery stores near-by but I will not shop there and ask my housekeeper to pick up anything that I cannot find at Whole Foods. There is something about those commercial grocery stores that I don't like and I love Whole Foods so DH or I stop by there twice or three times a week for produce and ready-made soup and salad for dinner.


----------



## MASEML

MrsOwen3 said:


> morning ladies! I'm almost finished with the doughnuts but here's a pic from a pretty batch last year that I made for a friend. they are vegan and gluten free. They're not fried but baked so more of a cake doughnut. hope everyone has a great day!
> View attachment 2983944



mrsO, they look absolutely delicious! And even better that it's baked and gluten free. Wow, I'm hungry now.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you *Vigee*! You are a such a doll! I need to get those! I have one which is fairly small and can only fit my k28. I have others for bigger bags but they don't close at the top.



*xiangxiang*, this Lonchamps duffle is a life-changer, lol. Love having at least two H bags with me when I travel and for some reason it doesn't look like a HUGE bag so I always use it as a carry-on with a rolly suitcase too. 

My large LV duffle isn't as flexible as the Longchamps duffle and it can be a pain to carry IMO. It can probably accommodate two Bs or a B and a K but can't confirm that. The Longchamps duffle is the only one that I use these days.


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies!!! Well it could be a scorcher today, lot of sunshine and just my type of weather between 83-86 degrees F.
> Will be in a bathing suit all day and reading by the pool. Been waiting for this!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, yes, my Longchamps expandable duffle fits a K32 and a B30 comfortably side by side. There is plenty of room to spare and it easily will fit two B35s together, too. Pics below ~ they were shot in my packing room and there is plenty of width and height to cover the bags with the dust bags on them. Not the most elegant pics but I took them quickly so that you will get an idea.
> 
> *FabF*, because you have children, I would definitely recommend buying two of these.



Enjoy your day by the pool Vigee! Great day to be outdoors. 

Thanks for sharing pics of your LC bag! I've carted it in my basket! I like how there's a long shoulder strap and the handles. I thought my version was good but your is much much better! Thanks!


----------



## katekluet

XiangXiang, I have a newer model of a basic Longchamps and it holds my K32.
That duffle looks great, going to look for it next shopping trip. Vigee, thanks for the photos. 
Another Whole Foods regular here....
MrsO, I bet attendance at your morning meetings is very good with those donuts being served.
Dharma, have a good trip to NY


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, I have a newer model of a basic Longchamps and it holds my K32.
> That duffle looks great, going to look for it next shopping trip. Vigee, thanks for the photos.
> Another Whole Foods regular here....
> MrsO, I bet attendance at your morning meetings is very good with those donuts being served.
> Dharma, have a good trip to NY



*kate*, are you fully recovered from your LV trip! Funny you girls should mention Whole Foods as I was in there yesterday! We have a few scattered around the city. Mostly we like our Marks and Spencer and Waitrose food.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> morning ladies! I'm almost finished with the doughnuts but here's a pic from a pretty batch last year that I made for a friend. they are vegan and gluten free. They're not fried but baked so more of a cake doughnut. hope everyone has a great day!
> View attachment 2983944



*MrsOwen*, your doughnut is very special! Well done!


----------



## katekluet

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *kate*, are you fully recovered from your LV trip! Funny you girls should mention Whole Foods as I was in there yesterday! We have a few scattered around the city. Mostly we like our Marks and Spencer and Waitrose food.


XiangXiang, yes I am! And this weekend I reorganized my closet, the better to see and use all my H goodies and my new Stella stuff.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *kate*, are you fully recovered from your LV trip! Funny you girls should mention Whole Foods as I was in there yesterday! We have a few scattered around the city. Mostly we like our Marks and Spencer and Waitrose food.



*xiangxiang*, my most vivid recollection of Harrods was their amazing food hall on the lower level. Unbelievable!!! Didn't actually try anything but it all looked delicious. Will have to visit Marks and Spencer next time that I am in London. 

What is going on with your country house? Is it livable yet and have you moved in to it? 

*kate*, congrats on the closet reorganization! Mine are about due for a thorough cleaning, grrrr. 

*MASEML*, glad that you liked the Longchamp duffle, it is incredibly useful.


----------



## Suncatcher

Ladies I think we should all have a group trip to Longchamps or Nordstrom and pick up Vigee's expandable duffle. I think this too will be a game changer for me. Must get one!!!

MrsO - I too would love a copy of that donut recipe. I'm salivating as I look at your picture!!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all, 

The doughnuts are always a hit. Here's the link to the recipe online, it's from a cookbook called Babycakes Covers the Classics. The issue with most GF recipes in my view is that they require so many different ingredients and all the special flours add up but they're worth the effort if you have food allergies or guests that are vegan. They are moist and super delicious. 

Recipe on Epicurious

I use a mix of vanilla and fresh lemon juice for the lemon flavor. I think there's an absurd amount of vanilla in this recipe and as I like to use the good, organic stuff this saves some money. 

I make powdered sugar icing with 2 tbsp of lemon juice and 1 tbsp hot water, the sugar just gets added bit by bit to make it the right consistency and I don't measure it. I then add a little gel food coloring and barely mix it in which makes marbled icing with darker colors and ombre with the lighter colors. Honestly, I like making them pretty more than I like eating them but they are really delicious. 

Let me know if anyone tries to make them!


----------



## MASEML

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The doughnuts are always a hit. Here's the link to the recipe online, it's from a cookbook called Babycakes Covers the Classics. The issue with most GF recipes in my view is that they require so many different ingredients and all the special flours add up but they're worth the effort if you have food allergies or guests that are vegan. They are moist and super delicious.
> 
> Recipe on Epicurious
> 
> I use a mix of vanilla and fresh lemon juice for the lemon flavor. I think there's an absurd amount of vanilla in this recipe and as I like to use the good, organic stuff this saves some money.
> 
> I make powdered sugar icing with 2 tbsp of lemon juice and 1 tbsp hot water, the sugar just gets added bit by bit to make it the right consistency and I don't measure it. I then add a little gel food coloring and barely mix it in which makes marbled icing with darker colors and ombre with the lighter colors. Honestly, I like making them pretty more than I like eating them but they are really delicious.
> 
> Let me know if anyone tries to make them!



mrsO, I might actually try this as we have some of these ingredients in our pantry - since Whole Foods doesn't carry heavily refined and processed ingredients (ie white sugar as an example), we have vegan sugar for baking, coffee and tea. Neither of us are vegan either. 

Do you use coconut oil or canola oil? I might be allergic to canola oil so wondering if there's an alternative to this ingredient? 

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hello, everyone!  It's a warm, sunny day here.  Since I'm supposed to keep out of bright sun, I stayed indoors at King of Prussia.

Enjoy NY, Dharma. 
Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello ladies! A bit busy at the office today. Went to lunch with a lovely friend at an Italian resto so I'll resume my healthy diet starting this evening (really!). 

Vigee, thank you so much for the pics of the LC. I'll order it next month as we'll be going to Niagara Falls area for a weekend getaway at a water park with 12 other families. Our pick up place is just 10 minutes away so we can hop over to pick up our online orders. The bag looks totally awesome and I also want to try their zipped toiletry bag that someone said can be used inside a B on the bag inserts thread. Your relaxing day by the pool sounds heavenly. Are the hot pool guys and tree guys back? 

Dharma, have a great week in NYC! Did you actually pack 6 outfits, shoes and toiletry into a carry on. Wow! 

MrsO, the donut looks so delish! I don't bake very often but this makes me so tempted. Is there a special cutter to cut the donut into its perfect O-shape?

Madam, that's my kind of place to stay away from the sun. Did anything come home with you? 

Kate, congrats on the closet organization. You're way ahead of me. I was going to put sweaters into my new closet but now that it's warm I rethought my strategy and started to fill it with spring/summer clothes instead. The result was a big pile of mess in the middle of the bedroom since DDs kept interrupting me all afternoon yesterday. Lol. 

MrsJDS, I'm up for a trip to Nordstrom. I think they're opening one in Toronto next year. I hope they bring Nordstrom Rack too. May be they'll have more penny shoes. 

MASEML, did you take your new shoes out yet? It seems to have gone from winter to summer in our town here too. Not complaining but for the past few years, I haven't been able to use my spring coats much at all--like may be 2-3 wears per season only. 

xiangxiang, MrsJDS, MrsO, I heed your advice and will hold off on the leather bracelet for the time being. I could have worn my red CDC today, it'd have complement my dress very nicely but I forgot! Goes to show you how little I accessorize. I still would like the galop bracelet for my August bday though. I think I'll definitely have more use for that. 

Hi Mindi, biscuit, etoile, EB, SCG, MMC and everyone!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi all, spent the day reading on our patio by the pool. Gorgeous day, best one so far this year!
Love the sunshine and wear a hat plus SPF 50 and SPF 100 on my face and neck. The lack of humidity is so uncommon for this area and it's such a delight. 

*MadamB*, how was KofP and what did you buy at H that you couldn't live without or what did you see that you love? Spill, please. 

*MrsO*, after reading the ingredients, believe that you are a great candidate for sainthood for making those donuts!

*MrsJDS*, a group trip for a Longchamp duffle sounds good to me, will come with you all and offer moral support 

*FabF*, your posts really make me laugh!!! Loved your closet story ~ "a big pile of mess", lol!

*MASEML, Cavalier Girl, dharma, kate, Mindi, AnnaE, xiangxiang* and everyone ~ how was your day?


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> No fly list for H made my week. Too funny.



Hi Biscuit!  How are you, sweetie? Any interesting leather project you're working on lately?


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi all, spent the day reading on our patio by the pool. Gorgeous day, best one so far this year!
> Love the sunshine and wear a hat plus SPF 50 and SPF 100 on my face and neck. The lack of humidity is so uncommon for this area and it's such a delight.
> 
> *MadamB*, how was KofP and what did you buy at H that you couldn't live without or what did you see that you love? Spill, please.
> 
> *MrsO*, after reading the ingredients, believe that you are a great candidate for sainthood for making those donuts!
> 
> *MrsJDS*, a group trip for a Longchamp duffle sounds good to me, will come with you all and offer moral support
> 
> *FabF*, your posts really make me laugh!!! Loved your closet story ~ "a big pile of mess", lol!
> 
> *MASEML, Cavalier Girl, dharma, kate, Mindi, AnnaE, xiangxiang* and everyone ~ how was your day?




It's helpless, Vigee. I plan to tackle the closet between 10pm and midnight every night if I have any hope to accomplish this. The furkids are having a great time sleeping on the pile. Lol. 

Which SPF 100 do you use? Can it be worn under make up? I find some brands makes my face shiny even though its oil free.


----------



## MASEML

Hello ladies, 

I'll have to write more when I'm home but wanted to say hello << wave >>

Today was a good day - busy. And, tonight I'm headed to a last minute dinner. My former colleague from Germany is in town so my old team (at my former company) invited me to join them for dinner - a reunion of sorts. I guess I didn't burn a bridge when I left, lol. 

I'm wearing a new green jumpsuit to the office. Think I started a trend - my colleagues are going shopping for the same one! 

*Vigee*, day was nice thank you for asking! Did you stay by the pool today? I went out at lunch - gorgeous. A little too hot for me but in not complaining. 

*FabF*, haven't worn the wedges yet. I'm finding that it takes me a while to wear new shoes...I have so many other pairs to wear down first! I'm also thinking of getting rubber put on to keep the soles from wearing down faster. Do any of you ladies do this with your new shoes? That's the main reason why I have 3 chanel ballet flats, chanel pumps and Loubs still sitting in their boxes brand new; I've been too lazy to have them reinforced. Will force myself to get them to a cobbler stat! 

Will write to you all and catch up once in back from dinner!


----------



## Mindi B

Fab, I understand the big pile of mess.  I am in desperate need of more space, and the only thing to do is to purge, as there is nowhere to expand in this house.  Currently I'm going through my oodles of sweaters, it is taking forEVer, and I have piles of "why did I buy this?," "meh," "can't figure out how to refold," etc.  Big pile of mess.  But we'll be so proud when we've finished.  Won't we?


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

*Vigee - *I have the same question as Fabfashion on the SPF 50 and 100.  I have very fair skin and burn easily.  Could you please tell us the brand you use?

Hello to everyone.


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> Fab, I understand the big pile of mess.  I am in desperate need of more space, and the only thing to do is to purge, as there is nowhere to expand in this house.  Currently I'm going through my oodles of sweaters, it is taking forEVer, and I have piles of "why did I buy this?," "meh," "can't figure out how to refold," etc.  Big pile of mess.  But we'll be so proud when we've finished.  Won't we?




Mindi, I tried to brutally purge since early this year and must have given away a truck load of clothes and shoes but it still wasn't enough since I lost 2 closets to DDs. So hopefully this new external closet will help. Do you have room for one? 

The good thing is some of my clothes ended up with the young ladies at my office and it was nice to see them being worn in different ways. 

We'll definitely be proud when we're done!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> It's helpless, Vigee. I plan to tackle the closet between 10pm and midnight every night if I have any hope to accomplish this. The furkids are having a great time sleeping on the pile. Lol.
> 
> Which SPF 100 do you use? Can it be worn under make up? I find some brands makes my face shiny even though its oil free.





SmoothCoatGirl said:


> *Vigee - *I have the same question as Fabfashion on the SPF 50 and 100.  I have very fair skin and burn easily.  Could you please tell us the brand you use?
> 
> Hello to everyone.



*FabF* and *SmoothCoatGirl*, currently I am using Neutrogena Age Shield Face Lotion SPF 110, bought from Amazon and very inexpensive. In addition to that I use Kate Sommerville's tinted CC cream, which is SPF 50 and from Sephora. Between those two products and wearing a visor, I can honestly say the sun doesn't touch my face. You probably only need one of those sunscreens, I'm just extra pre-cautious.  

*Mindi* and *FabF*, gotta love you for your attitude regarding storage or lack there of ~ you both are a hoot!

*MASEML*, have fun at dinner and glad that you had a busy day Yes, I re-sole all of my shoes before wearing and if they are CLs then they get red rubber soles put on them. Just thinking that I might have forgotten to re-sole a pair of Sophia Webster fabric flats and they are probably in one of my closets crying. I'm a big believer in maintenance.


----------



## Mindi B

I'm terrible, Vigee and Fab.  I have a small walk-in plus a huge free-standing shelving/drawer unit in the master bedroom, all for me.  PLUS I converted a windowless basement "bedroom" into a California Closet--all me again; PLUS I use drawers in both guestrooms and most of the small closet in one guestroom.   Oh, and a cedar closet in the basement for coats.  Wow, I really AM terrible.  I should never have actually written it all down like that!  Ignorance was bliss.  I dream of one HUGE walk-in that would accommodate everything, but there is no way to do that in this house.  Still, needing to run upstairs and downstairs and up and down the halls to put together an ensemble is probably good for my waistline, so there's that.  (Sorry for the mental image of a partially-clad Mindi charging around the house looking for a particular pair of shoes.)


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> I'm terrible, Vigee and Fab.  I have a small walk-in plus a huge free-standing shelving/drawer unit in the master bedroom, all for me.  PLUS I converted a windowless basement "bedroom" into a California Closet--all me again; PLUS I use drawers in both guestrooms and most of the small closet in one guestroom.   Oh, and a cedar closet in the basement for coats.  Wow, I really AM terrible.  I should never have actually written it all down like that!  Ignorance was bliss.  I dream of one HUGE walk-in that would accommodate everything, but there is no way to do that in this house.  Still, needing to run upstairs and downstairs and up and down the halls to put together an ensemble is probably good for my waistline, so there's that.  (Sorry for the mental image of a partially-clad Mindi charging around the house looking for a particular pair of shoes.)


Mindi, we must be twins separated at birth--less the partially clad part  since I just run around naked! KIDDING!  My storage mirrors  yours except I don't have a California closet and cedar closet in the  basement just racks since ours is only half finished (DH  started work on it a few days ago in the basement but we're turning it  into a big playroom). I bet if someone sees my basement they're going to think I'm running some kind of underground clothing ring.  I think I keep buying more clothes because I  "never have anything to wear" since my clothes are all over the house so  I have no idea half the time what I actually have.  Well, we'll feel so accomplished when we have things in their place(s), won't we?


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF* and *SmoothCoatGirl*, currently I am using Neutrogena Age Shield Face Lotion SPF 110, bought from Amazon and very inexpensive. In addition to that I use Kate Sommerville's tinted CC cream, which is SPF 50 and from Sephora. Between those two products and wearing a visor, I can honestly say the sun doesn't touch my face. You probably only need one of those sunscreens, I'm just extra pre-cautious.
> 
> *Mindi* and *FabF*, gotta love you for your attitude regarding storage or lack there of ~ you both are a hoot!
> 
> *MASEML*, have fun at dinner and glad that you had a busy day Yes, I re-sole all of my shoes before wearing and if they are CLs then they get red rubber soles put on them. Just thinking that I might have forgotten to re-sole a pair of Sophia Webster fabric flats and they are probably in one of my closets crying. I'm a big believer in maintenance.


Thanks on the sunscreen, Vigee. I think DH uses Neutrogena when he goes on his long bike rides, must investigate. Do you use this around your eyes too?


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!!!  Had a good day at work, very busy indeed, but had a really fun lunch that was a wonderful reprieve from the workday!


I do prefer to tack on rubber soles on my heels, although lately I have been forgetting to, so thanks for the reminder!  I've been wearing my Aquazzurra heels non-stop since last week.  The suede is so soft it is like wearing high heel slippers!


My closet is fully organized and surprisingly, there is still room inside for me to buy more stuff!  I had a closet company come in and install custom shelves and drawers and it is one of my favourite rooms!  I got a modern statement suspension light installed even though no one sees my closet.  If I had more room, I would love to have an island where I could fold clothes, pack a suitcase or toss my mail onto it!  That will have to wait for a different house.


Vigee - your day sounded perfect!  A day at the pool - bliss!!!  Today was gorgeous outside.


MrsO - I am going to look at your recipe more closely and attempt it.  Baked donuts sound heavenly!  Donuts are something I secretly love from afar but never eat.  Thanks for sharing the recipe.


Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Mindi B

Fabfashion said:


> Mindi, we must be twins separated at birth--less the partially clad part  since I just run around naked! KIDDING!  My storage mirrors  yours except I don't have a California closet and cedar closet in the  basement just racks since ours is only half finished (DH  started work on it a few days ago in the basement but we're turning it  into a big playroom). I bet if someone sees my basement they're going to think I'm running some kind of underground clothing ring.  I think I keep buying more clothes because I  "never have anything to wear" since my clothes are all over the house so  I have no idea half the time what I actually have.  Well, we'll feel so accomplished when we have things in their place(s), won't we?



I feel SO much better knowing I'm not alone.


----------



## MASEML

Hello ladies, dinner done but so tired now. Glad to be home! 

I have a closet problem too. I need to downsize as I think I follow a 90/10 rule - wear 10% of my clothes 90% of the time. And closet keeps growing! *MrsJDS*, I wish I had your problem (extra space to add to closet!) 

*Vigee* and *MrsJDS*, thanks for confirming that I should get my new shoes re-soled...now just need to get them over to the cobbler. *Vigee*, your poor Sophia Webster's - are they the cute loafers you showed us! Take them to the cobbler pronto and then they'll be smiling  

*MrsJDS*, Aquazzara is having a sample sale in NYC this week I think. I got an email about purchasing sample shoes via a personal shopping service before the sale opens to the public. I thought of you! Saw a lot of size 37 (in case that is your size). 

*FabF*, is Nordies coming? How exciting! Where is it going to open - Yorkdale? 

I didnt have dessert but could use a gluten free vegan donut right now.....#MrsO'sDonuts.


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> I feel SO much better knowing I'm not alone.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Hello ladies! A bit busy at the office today. Went to lunch with a lovely friend at an Italian resto so I'll resume my healthy diet starting this evening (really!).
> 
> Vigee, thank you so much for the pics of the LC. I'll order it next month as we'll be going to Niagara Falls area for a weekend getaway at a water park with 12 other families. Our pick up place is just 10 minutes away so we can hop over to pick up our online orders. The bag looks totally awesome and I also want to try their zipped toiletry bag that someone said can be used inside a B on the bag inserts thread. Your relaxing day by the pool sounds heavenly. Are the hot pool guys and tree guys back?
> 
> Dharma, have a great week in NYC! Did you actually pack 6 outfits, shoes and toiletry into a carry on. Wow! U
> 
> MrsO, the donut looks so delish! I don't bake very often but this makes me so tempted. Is there a special cutter to cut the donut into its perfect O-shape?
> 
> Madam, that's my kind of place to stay away from the sun. Did anything come home with you?
> 
> Kate, congrats on the closet organization. You're way ahead of me. I was going to put sweaters into my new closet but now that it's warm I rethought my strategy and started to fill it with spring/summer clothes instead. The result was a big pile of mess in the middle of the bedroom since DDs kept interrupting me all afternoon yesterday. Lol.
> 
> MrsJDS, I'm up for a trip to Nordstrom. I think they're opening one in Toronto next year. I hope they bring Nordstrom Rack too. May be they'll have more penny shoes.
> 
> MASEML, did you take your new shoes out yet? It seems to have gone from winter to summer in our town here too. Not complaining but for the past few years, I haven't been able to use my spring coats much at all--like may be 2-3 wears per season only.
> 
> xiangxiang, MrsJDS, MrsO, I heed your advice and will hold off on the leather bracelet for the time being. I could have worn my red CDC today, it'd have complement my dress very nicely but I forgot! Goes to show you how little I accessorize. I still would like the galop bracelet for my August bday though. I think I'll definitely have more use for that.
> 
> Hi Mindi, biscuit, etoile, EB, SCG, MMC and everyone!



Hi, Fabfashion  I didn't get anything from H today- just some cosmetics.


----------



## dharma

Morning everyone! It's so early but I've been up for a while even though no fur babies woke me up for breakfast. I wish I was still sleeping! Yesterday was very long, a full day of work, physique 57, then dinner and bed. I resisted Laudree on my way back from the gym but the manger sent up a plate of macarons in the evening so resistance was futile. I'll attempt to make 6 last all week  tonight I'll see my family for dinner so the shopping beast is tame for now. 

MrsO, your donuts sound delicious! And they are beautiful! I have no patience for baking although I love cooking. 

FabF, Mindi, we live in a parallel universe of closet storage. Desperately need to purge but I just haven't had the time. I have worn several things in the past week that I continue to save but never wear in an effort to " shop my closet". It's very helpful for deciding what stays and what goes. Fab F, I adore spring coats and have several beauties but you are absolutely right, the time to wear them is about one week! I think I should live in SF where my coats could go into heavier rotation. Moving to suit my wardrobe, that's a thought!

MASEML, I put soles on my new shoes too although I get lazy with boot purchases. It's so nice that you were invited to go out with your past colleagues. I hope you had fun! I thought you posted that Altuzurra was having a sample sale and I almost had a heart attack! I have been coveting the lace up flats but haven't bit the bullet yet.

Vigee do you wear the 100 on a daily basis or is it for days by the pool? I usually just wear whatever SPF is in my foundation, usually or 20, on indoor work days. If I'll be outdoors for work my tinted cc cream, about a 50. I know I should add a stronger daily but I honestly don't know where to layer it..... After moisturizer but before foundation? It seems like so much to put on the skin. Every daily moisturizer that has sunscreen in it makes me break out so I've avoided that route. Rare beach days are the exception of course where I pile on so much sunscreen and clothing that I may as well not even go

Have a great day everyone! Hi MrsJDS, MadameB, Kate, Anna, SmoothcoatGirl!


----------



## dharma

One day I will post my "un corrected autocorrect" post. In my last paragraph alone, I had to change " piling on sunscreen and loathing" (very true actually for a bathing suit day) and  I asked Vigee if she put 100 on her "daily asses" (not sure if that's true...., Vigee? )


----------



## MASEML

Happy Tuesday ladies! I'm not terribly allergic to pollen but last night my eyes were so itchy. Luckily, SO has allergies so I used his eye trips to stop the itching. Guess I'll be needed them from now on (or is the pollen count just worse these days)? 

*Dharma*, you are in Manhattan during a very good week. I think Aquazzara ends on Wednesday. Today is the start of the Jimmy Choo sample sale (2 day event) and tomorrow is the Manolo 2 day event. Word has it that the choo and Manolo may be private sales but will likely open to the public once they realize that they need to move inventory out of the door. Will you have time to make it the sample sales? They always close so early that I can't make it if it's during the week, but maybe you can? 

Deets (with pics) on the Aquazzara - http://www.mizhattan.com/2015/05/sample-sale-aquatopia.html

Hello *Vigee*, *FabF*, *MrsJDS*, *AnnaE*, *MadamB*, *Mindi*, *Xiangxiang*! Hope the weather is as nice for you as it is here!


----------



## Mindi B

dharma said:


> One day I will post my "un corrected autocorrect" post. In my last paragraph alone, I had to change " piling on sunscreen and loathing" (very true actually for a bathing suit day) and  I asked Vigee if she put 100 on her "daily asses" (not sure if that's true...., Vigee? )



:lolots:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dharma said:


> One day I will post my "un corrected autocorrect" post. In my last paragraph alone, I had to change " piling on sunscreen and loathing" (very true actually for a bathing suit day) and  I asked Vigee if she put 100 on her "daily asses" (not sure if that's true...., Vigee? )



Hello ladies and happy Tuesday! Hope that everyone has a good day. 

*dharma*, love your unedited post and just use SPF 50 and 110 on my face and neck only  The Kate Sommerville CC cream SPF 50 is tinted and goes on smoothly so I use that daily on top of a SkinMedica serum and instead of a moisturizer and foundation. Sephora carries and is generous with samples, so maybe give it a try? Read somewhere that even light bulbs emit UV rays so am extra careful with my skin on a daily basis and use the SPF 110 when sitting outside, again just on my face and neck.

Enjoy your dinner tonight with your family and if you can run over to the Aquazzura sample sale that will be so great. Totally jelly if you do, let us know if you go.  

Did you head over to the Physique 57 studio for your work-out yesterday? 

Also, there is no way that six macaroons would last me all week, three days tops and you were meant to enjoy them. After passing them up at Ladurée and then receiving them from your hotel, this is a clear meant-to-be sign. 

*FabF, Mindi, MASEML *and *MrsJDS*, Closet space is a tough dilemma in older houses, that's all I can add here. Short of converting one of our spare bedrooms in to a huge walk-in closet for me ~ which DH absolutely refuses to do because of property values/number of bedrooms ~ my clothes and accessories are stored in three bedrooms and a cedar closet. It all seems to work somehow, each closet is organized by the season/type of garment/color. Accessories are all labelled and stored together for the most part. If an item isn't worn for a very long period it is immediately re-homed. 

*MrsJDS*, love that you have a suspension system in your walk-in closet. Is it like the dry cleaners, where you push a button and electronically the racks move around? Tell us more! 

Hi to *xiangxiang, MadamB, kate, SmoothCoatGirl, MrsO *and everyone! 

*MASEML*, these are the Sophia Webster flats ~ just checked and they weren't re-soled. My bad. The shoes are sitting out and will be brought to the cobbler tomorrow morning. Here is a pic of them from the archives:


----------



## AnnaE

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF* and *SmoothCoatGirl*, currently I am using Neutrogena Age Shield Face Lotion SPF 110, bought from Amazon and very inexpensive. In addition to that I use Kate Sommerville's tinted CC cream, which is SPF 50 and from Sephora. Between those two products and wearing a visor, I can honestly say the sun doesn't touch my face. You probably only need one of those sunscreens, I'm just extra pre-cautious.
> 
> *Mindi* and *FabF*, gotta love you for your attitude regarding storage or lack there of ~ you both are a hoot!
> 
> *MASEML*, have fun at dinner and glad that you had a busy day Yes, I re-sole all of my shoes before wearing and if they are CLs then they get red rubber soles put on them. Just thinking that I might have forgotten to re-sole a pair of Sophia Webster fabric flats and they are probably in one of my closets crying. I'm a big believer in maintenance.



Hi everyone! Back from London finally, and gosh, NYC is so much warmer! It feels like tropical paradise almost.

Just wanted to share something from my dermatologist re: sunscreen. I am so pale most brands don't make makeup in my color in the West (living in Asia was fantastic for that as many brands offer 'whiter' shades there), and I do a lot of sports outdoors, so sunscreen and I are on excellent terms.

After SPF 50, increased protection is actually quite minimal. I would not pay extra for SPF 100 vs. 50, but I always go for the higher number if it is the same price just because it makes me feel better. I like some La Roche-Posay ones as they are not oily (their body suncreens are also rather pleasing to use), and I also like Elta MD suncreens. LRP ones are much cheaper in Europe than in the U.S., so I always stock up when traveling.

I re-sole my shoes, too! I have a great cobbler, who knows exactly what I like. For shoes that I really only wear 'out' (cab to restaurant and back mostly), sometimes I just treat the soles with Leather Honey (available on Amazon in the U.S.). CLs never fit me well, but if I had a pair, I would absolutely re-sole it in red; cobblers in NYC at least routinely offer it as an option, and I know one can order those soles online and take them to a cobbler also.


----------



## AnnaE

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, these are the Sophia Webster flats ~ just checked and they weren't re-soled. My bad. The shoes are sitting out and will be brought to the cobbler tomorrow morning. Here is a pic of them from the archives:



Wow, this photograph could be in Vogue! So artful and such lovely colors. I am actually not familiar with Sophia Webster, must investigate.


----------



## AnnaE

MASEML said:


> Happy Tuesday ladies! I'm not terribly allergic to pollen but last night my eyes were so itchy. Luckily, SO has allergies so I used his eye trips to stop the itching. Guess I'll be needed them from now on (or is the pollen count just worse these days)?
> 
> *Dharma*, you are in Manhattan during a very good week. I think Aquazzara ends on Wednesday. Today is the start of the Jimmy Choo sample sale (2 day event) and tomorrow is the Manolo 2 day event. Word has it that the choo and Manolo may be private sales but will likely open to the public once they realize that they need to move inventory out of the door. Will you have time to make it the sample sales? They always close so early that I can't make it if it's during the week, but maybe you can?
> 
> Deets (with pics) on the Aquazzara - http://www.mizhattan.com/2015/05/sample-sale-aquatopia.html
> 
> Hello *Vigee*, *FabF*, *MrsJDS*, *AnnaE*, *MadamB*, *Mindi*, *Xiangxiang*! Hope the weather is as nice for you as it is here!



I don't have any Aquazurra... do I need any? Sounds like many ladies here are fans  I am so tempted to go. I have MANY Manolo heels, and as much as I would love to go once they open it up to public, I think I will have to pass. I just don't wear all my lovely heels at all.


----------



## MASEML

*vigee*, I second *Anna*, I think you've styled it so well. I was thinking that you should create an Instagram account and post pairings. I would follow you for sure! 

*Anna*, sophia webster shoes are nice! Some of her designs are too artsy and bold for me but she also has traditional and very classy shoes as *Vigee* has kindly posted. Sophia Webster used to work under Nicholas Kirkwood before she branched into her own brand...some history . 

She's british so if you are still in London, stock up! Bet the prices are better.


----------



## AnnaE

MASEML said:


> *vigee*, I second *Anna*, I think you've styled it so well. I was thinking that you should create an Instagram account and post pairings. I would follow you for sure!
> 
> *Anna*, sophia webster shoes are nice! Some of her designs are too artsy and bold for me but she also has traditional and very classy shoes as *Vigee* has kindly posted. Sophia Webster used to work under Nicholas Kirkwood before she branched into her own brand...some history .
> 
> She's british so if you are still in London, stock up! Bet the prices are better.



I would follow that instagram account, too!

I like a bold shoe actually, if I keep the rest of the outfit neutral. Some of my most favorite pairing is a neutral outfit plus a bright scarf and bright shoes (I am wearing cream AG jeans + cream silk Ralph Lauren + bright scarf and red Ferragamo flats today). I will definitely investigate the brand and sample sales.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all,

Popping in to say hello but I've got a busy week. 

I have not had my shoes resoled or added soles to them but need to as I'm very hard on them. Will need to investigate a good cobbler, those new Celine espadrilles could definitely use it. I'll ask one of my shoe sales associates who they recommend in the area. 

Yes, the doughnut list of ingredients is loooong, most gluten free baking is more of a science experiment as there's not a perfect all purpose flour so each recipe requires a special blend. I can say that it does go very quickly, I made the batter and had them in the oven and then iced within 45 minutes. I do a sort of mise en place and line everything up in order of the list and just dump it all in. Measuring scoops really help. Maseml, I use an aroma free coconut oil that I ordered online. DH detests coconut so he didn't like the fragrance using regular old coconut oil. I'm not a canola fan either and don't use it. 

To make cake donuts you use a donut pan which is a mold, they're made with a slightly runny batter not really a dough. They are delicious and I've of course done the calorie count for the recipe and it's not that bad. Certainly fewer calories than most breakfast pastries.

Dharma, your auto correct post made me laugh. I love those screen shot stories online of auto correct fails!

Have a great Tuesday all!


----------



## Suncatcher

Quick hello ladies!

Dharma - as much as I love your posts I think I might prefer the unedited non auto correct versions more!  Hilarious and so inappropriate!!  

Vigee - your pic is styled to perfection!  As usual!!!

Maseml - I think I "hate" you right now for sending me the link to the aquazzura  sample sale!!!!  Wish I could go. I'm definitely envious of those who can score shoes at 80 percent off!! Are you going?

MrsO - where do I buy xantham gum?  Is that a speciality item?  (My auto correct called xantham "can't jam")


----------



## Fabfashion

dharma said:


> One day I will post my "un corrected autocorrect" post. In my last paragraph alone, I had to change " piling on sunscreen and loathing" (very true actually for a bathing suit day) and  I asked Vigee if she put 100 on her "daily asses" (not sure if that's true...., Vigee? )


Dharma, you made my morning when I saw this!


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Fabfashion  I didn't get anything from H today- just some cosmetics.


Hi Madam.  I love shopping for cosmetics especially in the spring and fall. It's like getting my face ready for the new season. Usually it's just a new lipstick.


----------



## Fabfashion

Vigee, wow love your pic. Did you find the shoes before the scarf or the other way around? They're a perfect match. 

AnnaE, welcome back! Did you score anything else in London? 

MASEML, I don't resole my shoes because I wear mine in the office only and the floor is mostly carpeted and some marble. I switched out to my Puma flats when I go for a walk outside. I should do it for my winter boots though. 

Dharma, I usually put sunscreen after moisturizer and before makeup. Last year I asked a dermatologist, she's an expert that always get quoted in local magazines, etc here, and she said sunscreen first then moisturizer. I just couldn't bring myself to do it. I feel like the sunscreen is heavier, wouldn't it block the moisturizer from being absorbed? So I stick with my usual routine. I usually wear MDSolarSciences spf 50. It has a bit of silicone and goes on matte so perfect as a primer too. The only thing is my face gets very itchy if I sweat while wearing just about any sunscreen so I'm always looking for a new one. 

Hi MrsO, MrsJDS, SCG, Mindi, Kate and everyone


----------



## AnnaE

Fabfashion said:


> AnnaE, welcome back! Did you score anything else in London?
> 
> Dharma, I usually put sunscreen after moisturizer and before makeup. Last year I asked a dermatologist, she's an expert that always get quoted in local magazines, etc here, and she said sunscreen first then moisturizer. I just couldn't bring myself to do it. I feel like the sunscreen is heavier, wouldn't it block the moisturizer from being absorbed? So I stick with my usual routine. I usually wear MDSolarSciences spf 50. It has a bit of silicone and goes on matte so perfect as a primer too. The only thing is my face gets very itchy if I sweat while wearing just about any sunscreen so I'm always looking for a new one.



Well, I bought a Uniqlo t-shirt from their Les Toiles du Soleil collaboration 

I found that the prices for most brands that I normally wear are MUCH higher in London, so I was not too motivated to shop much. I did some perfume exploratory shopping, and might purchase some scents here in NYC as it is also cheaper. I did, however, bring home several bags full of chocolates and fine teas from all the major department stores 

On the sunscreen comment, if I may offer an unsolicited opinion, my dermatologist says to put moisturizer on first. It makes sense to start with a sunscreen though if you wear the chemical kind as it takes time to be activated. Either way, if you wear sunscreen, it is better than not wearing it, no matter how you wear it!


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> Quick hello ladies!
> 
> Dharma - as much as I love your posts I think I might prefer the unedited non auto correct versions more!  Hilarious and so inappropriate!!
> 
> Vigee - your pic is styled to perfection!  As usual!!!
> 
> Maseml - I think I "hate" you right now for sending me the link to the aquazzura  sample sale!!!!  Wish I could go. I'm definitely envious of those who can score shoes at 80 percent off!! Are you going?
> 
> MrsO - where do I buy xantham gum?  Is that a speciality item?  (My auto correct called xantham "can't jam")



*mrsJDS*, unfortunately not headed to the Aquazzura sale today; possibly tomorrow. Though it sounds from the report that my size is flying off shelves quickly....if I go, I will def let you know how it is!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Vigee - thank you, I will look for the Neutrogena Age Face Lotion. I have used neutrogena products before and have not had any issues.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

MindiB, Fabfashion - you are not alone.  I have my stuff everywhere and really need to put a plan together and edit a lot of my things out of my closet.  I just have to make it a higher priority on my list of things to do.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

dharma - would love to see your uncorrected post.  I'm sure it's really good.


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> Quick hello ladies!
> 
> Dharma - as much as I love your posts I think I might prefer the unedited non auto correct versions more!  Hilarious and so inappropriate!!
> 
> Vigee - your pic is styled to perfection!  As usual!!!
> 
> Maseml - I think I "hate" you right now for sending me the link to the aquazzura  sample sale!!!!  Wish I could go. I'm definitely envious of those who can score shoes at 80 percent off!! Are you going?
> 
> MrsO - where do I buy xantham gum?  Is that a speciality item?  (My auto correct called xantham "can't jam")



Bob's Red Mill makes a Xantham Gum that I get at Whole Foods! You need just the tiniest amount but it's the thing that makes up for the chewy, soft mouthfeel of the missing gluten.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all,

I ended up having a lunch meeting near my house and decided to work at home with the house cats for company. Instead of being super productive as I never am at home, I watched the live eBay auction of today's Heritage Auction bag sale. There was a green Lizard Jige that I was eyeing and I probably could have gotten it for a song but I missed it and it's not for sale but being saved for another sale. It was fascinating watching but it did make me wonder if there are two different resale markets out there. There's the clients that have the money and don't want to wait and will pay double in some cases for a brand new exotic from a reseller and there's the ones who can deal with a little wear or a lot in some cases to score an exotic in nice condition for $10-20K. 

Fab, are you sure that exotic B was $67K? I just don't know if used they hold their value, there were many exotic Bs in this auction that failed to sell at what I would consider "reasonable" Hermes prices. Still far out of my reach but interesting nonetheless.  

And if an exotic B at auction doesn't bring in half it's value, how can they be such a great investment if you actually want to use it which is kind of the point right? Have the prices gotten so high that exotics are no longer a good investment? 

What do you smart ladies think?


----------



## AnnaE

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I ended up having a lunch meeting near my house and decided to work at home with the house cats for company. Instead of being super productive as I never am at home, I watched the live eBay auction of today's Heritage Auction bag sale. There was a green Lizard Jige that I was eyeing and I probably could have gotten it for a song but I missed it and it's not for sale but being saved for another sale. It was fascinating watching but it did make me wonder if there are two different resale markets out there. There's the clients that have the money and don't want to wait and will pay double in some cases for a brand new exotic from a reseller and there's the ones who can deal with a little wear or a lot in some cases to score an exotic in nice condition for $10-20K.
> 
> Fab, are you sure that exotic B was $67K? I just don't know if used they hold their value, there were many exotic Bs in this auction that failed to sell at what I would consider "reasonable" Hermes prices. Still far out of my reach but interesting nonetheless.
> 
> And if an exotic B at auction doesn't bring in half it's value, how can they be such a great investment if you actually want to use it which is kind of the point right? Have the prices gotten so high that exotics are no longer a good investment?
> 
> What do you smart ladies think?



I feel like many potential buyers actually trust eBay re-sellers and more established consignment venues online more than an auction house. I have looked at a couple of bags at the HA website, but it seemed to be that their descriptions were inadequate and they were not too sure on what parts to showcase / photograph. I would definitely want very, very, very clear description for an exotic. 

What do you ladies think?


----------



## MASEML

My opinion is that some folks won't purchase from online auctions because it is final sale and I also find that HA doesn't always describe the condition accurately. There was a live floor session today, how did that play into the ebay auction? 

Soo I went to the cobbler but they closed early today! So bummed. On the bright side, a french man (dont know why it makes a difference why I said french) complimented my outfit (the SJP skirt) and I almost was a bad lady. I was in the Plaza and was asked by someone at the door whether I was here for some awards ceremony (will Google these awards). 

Interrupting to say Bradley cooper is walking behind me


----------



## MASEML

Ok I'm back...he ended up walking past me and into a restaurant across the street from me. I snapped a photo of him from behind <<dreamy>>. 

My earlier story before I was pleasantly interrupted is that I was going to pretend that I was at the Plaza for the awards when the lady asked me.  If I had a partner in crime, I would've played along and tried to get in. Never been to an awards show but feel complimented that the lady thought I was dressed for the occasion! 

Still can't get over BC sighting and I was in grabbing distance! And it would've gone unnoticed! I once sat next to SJP at dinner - that's probably my biggest celeb I've been soooo close to. Oh, and Jude Law - got a pic with him


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello Ladies! Just on our way home after DDs' swimming lesson. Got a call that a charity clothing pick up truck will be in our aneughbourhood for used clothing and small household items this Sunday so that hastens my closet purging and reorganizing. I always do better with deadlines. 

MrsJDS, I'm so envious of your closet.  You'd be glad to know that I took my raisin B out for the first time this year. I posted pic in the action thread. 

MASEML, I wish we have these sales in our city. Don't know if I'd have a chance to go but wouldn't mind checking it out just to see what's there. On a second thought that could prove to be dangerous since I'm a sale-aholic. 

Dharma, hope you're having a lovely dinner with your family. 

AnnaE, that's good to know about pricing in the UK. I heard things are expensive. I'm hoping my trip to Barcelona this fall will be fruitful in general. I have started a spreadsheet of H items in US$, Cdn$ and euros to compare prices and items are much cheaper in Europe even before the VAT refund. 

Vigee, did you spend today by the pool?

MrsO, I don't know where you find the energy to do what you do and still have time to bake. You and all the ladies on the cafe truly amaze me!

xiangxiang, what's up on your side of the pond?

Have a good evening, everyone! Going to get DDs ready for bed now.


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML, OMG! So cool re: BC and the award show. 

MrsO, yes the price tag on the box was $61k and change. Early last year, it was $55K I believe. Last Oct the mini Constance croc was about $25K. If I ever buy an exotic H bag, I plan to get it pre-loved in excellent condition from a reseller. I just can't justify a full price. I can think of so many things I can do with the money (like more H! Um I meant investing it).


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Ok I'm back...he ended up walking past me and into a restaurant across the street from me. *I snapped a photo of him from behind <<dreamy>>. *
> 
> My earlier story before I was pleasantly interrupted is that I was going to pretend that I was at the Plaza for the awards when the lady asked me.  If I had a partner in crime, I would've played along and tried to get in. Never been to an awards show but feel complimented that the lady thought I was dressed for the occasion!
> 
> Still can't get over BC sighting and I was in grabbing distance! And it would've gone unnoticed! I once sat next to SJP at dinner - that's probably my biggest celeb I've been soooo close to. Oh, and Jude Law - got a pic with him



*MASEML*, let's see that photo of BC, lol!!!

*FabF*, yes, spent the day by the pool reading. Very relaxing. Am of a similar mind regarding a "new' exotic H B/K, have a few in mind and can probably get them from a re-seller.

Ladies, thanks for the props regarding my Sophia Webster pic. *FabF*, I bought the scarf first, then CDC and KD, anemome B35 and finally the SW flats.


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, let's see that photo of BC, lol!!!
> 
> *FabF*, yes, spent the day by the pool reading. Very relaxing. Am of a similar mind regarding a "new' exotic H B/K, have a few in mind and can probably get them from a re-seller.
> 
> Ladies, thanks for the props regarding my Sophia Webster pic. *FabF*, I bought the scarf first, then CDC and KD, anemome B35 and finally the SW flats.



*Vigee*, so I was typing my first post as I walked by him. He was in front of a garage chatting with a girl (possibly his PA? She was carrying a thick black binder/agenda). He wasn't very pleasant with her...not mean, not happy, just stern and dictating something to her. As soon as I saw him I began walking very very slowly. I overheard  their convo end and he started walking in my direction behind me, then he was walking side by side and I was ogling him....tempted to stop him but decided not to because he didn't seem to be in the greatest mood (and I was afraid he would be snappy with me, which would 100% ruin my image of him). The opportunity passed and he walked ahead of me, which is when I snapped his photo and poof, he walked into this celebrity-filled restaurant (happens to be across the road from our apt and one of our windows faces it so I may just cop a squat and spy. 

Not the greatest photo of him but trust me, it's him!!! 


Vigee, hope you had a fab day by the pool! Another beauty of a day!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> *Vigee*, so I was typing my first post as I walked by him. He was in front of a garage chatting with a girl (possibly his PA? She was carrying a thick black binder/agenda). He wasn't very pleasant with her...not mean, not happy, just stern and dictating something to her. As soon as I saw him I began walking very very slowly. I overheard  their convo end and he started walking in my direction behind me, then he was walking side by side and I was ogling him....tempted to stop him. The opportunity passed and he walked ahead of me, which is when I snapped his photo and poof, he walked into this celebrity-filled restaurant (happens to be across the road from our apt and one of our windows faces it so I may just cop a squat and spy.
> 
> Not the greatest photo of him but trust me, it's him!!!
> 
> 
> Vigee, hope you had a fab day by the pool! Another beauty of a day!



Thanks *MASEML*! Wowza, great lat muscles on BC, that is all I can say!!! He is definitely a cutie pie.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hmm...nice strong shoulders.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - my day started off very early (not quite Vigee early) and I have to admit I found part of my spin hard.  I just didn't want to move my legs that quickly!   Work was great.  Am working on a complex matter and I just love sinking my teeth into hard stuff - and figuring it out.  Very gratifying.  


Vigee - what are you reading these days?  The Economist or something else?  Another wonderful day to spend by the pool.  Love to hear that you do this - I imagine a lot of people have pools that go unused.
FabF - saw your pic in the action thread!  Your raisin B looks fantastic!  So glad that you finally wore it this year - it is already May 5 - what took so long?!?  I hope you wear it more often.  I love it when the charity trucks call.  They may it so easy to donate.  As for exotics, I don't see myself buying one.   At current prices, I would rather just invest the money ...
MrsO - I might look for a donut recipe with gluten to see what is the difference in ingredients.  And then I have to hunt down a donut mold pan.  I definitely want to make them now!  As for HA, I wonder if the goods are consigned to HA?  If so, there is no risk to HA as if the items don't make the reserve price, it goes unsold and back to the consignor. HA would only then make their fees off the commission on sold items.  I'm just guessing how it works.
MASEML - you live in the city where anything is possible ... walking past BC ... walking into amazing sample sales ... walking into an awards ceremony.  My life is pretty good but I certainly don't have that level of excitement day to day!!!
Anna - I don't think I would drop money on an exotic bag unless it was a very trusted reseller.  As much as I love them (and I do!  I do!  I do!), I see other uses for that kind of money.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, let's see that photo of BC, lol!!!
> 
> *FabF*, yes, spent the day by the pool reading. Very relaxing. Am of a similar mind regarding a "new' exotic H B/K, have a few in mind and can probably get them from a re-seller.
> 
> Ladies, thanks for the props regarding my Sophia Webster pic. *FabF*, I bought the scarf first, then CDC and KD, anemome B35 and finally the SW flats.



I like this progression, Vigee. I need to start buying more scarves. Lol.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> I like this progression, Vigee. I need to start buying more scarves. Lol.



*FabF*, It's well worth buying coordinating scarves and Bs/Ks. Makes getting dressed so much easier!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - my day started off very early (not quite Vigee early) and I have to admit I found part of my spin hard.  I just didn't want to move my legs that quickly!   Work was great.  Am working on a complex matter and I just love sinking my teeth into hard stuff - and figuring it out.  Very gratifying.
> 
> 
> Vigee - what are you reading these days?  The Economist or something else?  Another wonderful day to spend by the pool.  Love to hear that you do this - I imagine a lot of people have pools that go unused.
> FabF - saw your pic in the action thread!  Your raisin B looks fantastic!  So glad that you finally wore it this year - it is already May 5 - what took so long?!?  I hope you wear it more often.  I love it when the charity trucks call.  They may it so easy to donate.  As for exotics, I don't see myself buying one.   At current prices, I would rather just invest the money ...
> MrsO - I might look for a donut recipe with gluten to see what is the difference in ingredients.  And then I have to hunt down a donut mold pan.  I definitely want to make them now!  As for HA, I wonder if the goods are consigned to HA?  If so, there is no risk to HA as if the items don't make the reserve price, it goes unsold and back to the consignor. HA would only then make their fees off the commission on sold items.  I'm just guessing how it works.
> MASEML - you live in the city where anything is possible ... walking past BC ... walking into amazing sample sales ... walking into an awards ceremony.  My life is pretty good but I certainly don't have that level of excitement day to day!!!
> Anna - I don't think I would drop money on an exotic bag unless it was a very trusted reseller.  As much as I love them (and I do!  I do!  I do!), I see other uses for that kind of money.



*MrsJDS*, Heavily into The Economist and their articles on the UK Election on May 7th and the immigrant problems from Libya. Other than that it's light reading before bed-time.

*MrsO*, looking for a baked donut recipe that isn't gluten free and my bet is that I can pick up the donut mold on Amazon. *MrsJDS*, if I find one, do you want me to get you one too?

My bet is that for Mother's Day my DDs will gift me the Limited Edition "Promenade à Versailles" square silk scarf by Hermès which supports the restoration of Versailles and is a 90cm silk. It has all the right colors in it ~ rouge, anemone and BI and isi only sold in France. But we shall see what really happens! Love my babies, pic of scarf below:


----------



## MSO13

Maseml, so close! 

In my city, celebs are less common but seem to be everywhere when they're in town. Our downtown area is very small, think the size of the whole Village so there's only so many places to go. BC's mom lives in our area and he's got a place here I think or he was here a lot. So wait, were you at a dinner with SJP or was she at the next table? I love her, did you see her Philip Treacy head piece from the Met Gala last night? 

My celeb encounters are usually in service of one of their crazy requests so I have a different perspective. Let's just say in the few short years I've been in business, the requests I get on behalf of the celebs would make anyone nuts so I feel for the PA. The worst part is that I always have NDAs so I'm never allowed to talk about the nutty stuff!


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, Heavily into The Economist and their articles on the UK Election on May 7th and the immigrant problems from Libya. Other than that it's light reading before bed-time.
> 
> *MrsO*, looking for a baked donut recipe that isn't gluten free and my bet is that I can pick up the donut mold on Amazon. *MrsJDS*, if I find one, do you want me to get you one too?


 Vigee - so sweet of you! But you gave me a great idea.  I will also check Amazon!  I just ordered something from Amazon sunday evening and it arrived today!!!  Love online shopping!


----------



## MASEML

*MrsJDS*, Oh I should've saved the HA flyer I received. It was about selling merchandise to them. The specific pamphlet they mailed me is around jewels..I just threw it out today in the office. But on the back it had pics and categories of other items they purchase/consign? from people. 

Good to hear that work is gratifying! That's great! Good luck with your complex matter! 

*FabF*, I bet you'd make time for the H sample sale   there are sample sales every week, it's hard to keep up. And, then there are the dept store sales - speaking of which, Gucci will be 50% off. 

*Vigee*, Oooh an exotic B. What are you thinking of? I think they look so gorgeous. Would love one....

*Vigee*, *FabF*, *MrsJDS*, dreamy isn't he? Anyway, this is the most exciting day for me in a long time - probably since I saw Christy Turlington. My life isn't normally exciting....but there is always a lot to do where I am that's for sure, and being in the right place at the right time!


----------



## MASEML

MrsOwen3 said:


> Maseml, so close!
> 
> In my city, celebs are less common but seem to be everywhere when they're in town. Our downtown area is very small, think the size of the whole Village so there's only so many places to go. BC's mom lives in our area and he's got a place here I think or he was here a lot. So wait, were you at a dinner with SJP or was she at the next table? I love her, did you see her Philip Treacy head piece from the Met Gala last night?
> 
> My celeb encounters are usually in service of one of their crazy requests so I have a different perspective. Let's just say in the few short years I've been in business, the requests I get on behalf of the celebs would make anyone nuts so I feel for the PA. The worst part is that I always have NDAs so I'm never allowed to talk about the nutty stuff!



*MrsO*, oh my goodness! You must meet celebrities ALL THE TIME! Wow. That stinks about the NDA   Are the celebs that you partner with nice? 

Oh my SJP story. She was at the next table with Andy Cohen (he wasn't famous back then, I had no clue who he was), but you know how some restaurants squeeze tables close together. She was next to me on the bench. Anyway, everyone noticed her so for the first 30 minutes she was hiding behind the menu. As people slowly started giving her privacy (except me, I'm terrible around celebrities...I get so star struck that I can't not stare; it's a train wreck), she loosened up. She ate her entire meal (a steak if anyone is interested),  looked stunning (very very very very skinny) and paid for the entire meal. Andy Cohen was giving her advice on her career, which I thought was strange at the time considering she was the more famous one of the two. In hindsight, it makes sense, Andy is a brilliant producer so makes sense that she could seek advice about her career.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all,

MrsJDS and Vigee, yes look for the Wilton non stick donut molds on Amazon. I got mine at Bed Bath Beyond. You do need two do a full batch. I'm sure there are lots of cake donut recipes that have simplified ingredient list! 

Thank you all for weighing in about my exotics question and Heritage Auctions! That's why I asked, I know very little about the vetting process and was just surprised at the price differences from what I thought exotics were going for new. Now I'm starting to see the resellers markup as a bit more reasonable. I would have gone for the Jige, it was $1K for lizard in a dark green which I love but alas it wasn't meant to be. Do you guys know what bag dazzled me the most? A Bois de Rose Matte Gator K 28 Retourne! I don't normally go for color but that bag was really unusual and special looking. It didn't sell but it's buy it after price is 25K, the starting bid was $10K! I also loved how the preowned looked a little more relaxed. You know, casual Gator  There was also a stunning Blk Matte with Rouge H interior SO that was so sexy. 

The other things I missed but was interested in were a Kelly Idole (I love these) which failed to sell but I couldn't find it for sale after the listing ended and a Fringed Trim bag which was a bit Gucci-esque, that sold for around $3K with the buyers premium. 

Regarding the Live Floor auction, it was all combined. eBay was only auctioning select lots, maybe 75% of the lots so I opened up the HA live feed and watched over there for a while too.  Suffice to say, I got very little done


----------



## MSO13

MASEML said:


> *MrsO*, oh my goodness! You must meet celebrities ALL THE TIME! Wow. That stinks about the NDA   Are the celebs that you partner with nice?
> 
> Oh my SJP story. She was at the next table with Andy Cohen (he wasn't famous back then, I had no clue who he was), but you know how some restaurants squeeze tables close together. She was next to me on the bench. Anyway, everyone noticed her so for the first 30 minutes she was hiding behind the menu. As people slowly started giving her privacy (except me, I'm terrible around celebrities...I get so star struck that I can't not stare; it's a train wreck), she loosened up. She ate her entire meal (a steak if anyone is interested),  looked stunning (very very very very skinny) and paid for the entire meal. Andy Cohen was giving her advice on her career, which I thought was strange at the time considering she was the more famous one of the two. In hindsight, it makes sense, Andy is a brilliant producer so makes sense that she could seek advice about her career.



More like I meet their assistants, handlers, security, PR people, managers and the people who want to be close to them by hiring them to come to events! But, I'm always working on my business PR and trying to reach more of them and I do find that people come back as we do good work and can be very discrete so maybe someday I'll have a service business to the stars. I feel like that would buy me a lot of H 

That's funny about Andy giving SJP advice but yes, he does know what's what when it comes to marketing to his audience. Someone once pitched me doing a reality show and I was like ok, but only if it's on Bravo   because I love Andy so!


----------



## MASEML

MrsOwen3 said:


> More like I meet their assistants, handlers, security, PR people, managers and the people who want to be close to them by hiring them to come to events! But, I'm always working on my business PR and trying to reach more of them and I do find that people come back as we do good work and can be very discrete so maybe someday I'll have a service business to the stars. I feel like that would buy me a lot of H
> 
> That's funny about Andy giving SJP advice but yes, he does know what's what when it comes to marketing to his audience. Someone once pitched me doing a reality show and I was like ok, but only if it's on Bravo   because I love Andy so!



*MrsO*, I bet one day you'll be servicing celebrities. Has your business been featured in a magazine? I bet you would get a ton of business..though, if you've been approached to do a reality show, you must be famous in your own right! I can only imagine all the H you can buy as you business continues to grow! 


So I just googled the awards show I stumbled across. It's the CLIO awards, and when I googled it, looks like there was a red carpet too! Didn't see that!


----------



## MSO13

MASEML said:


> *MrsO*, I bet one day you'll be servicing celebrities. Has your business been featured in a magazine? I bet you would get a ton of business..though, if you've been approached to do a reality show, you must be famous in your own right! I can only imagine all the H you can buy as you business continues to grow!
> 
> 
> So I just googled the awards show I stumbled across. It's the CLIO awards, and when I googled it, looks like there was a red carpet too! Didn't see that!



Ooh, my dad won a bunch of Clios when I was very young! I don't think any cool celebs were there though, more like ad exec but if they looked like Don Draper...

Yes, I get a good amount of press which has helped tremendously but it's like being a chef only 15 years ago before they were turned into actual respected celebrities. It's very niche so I do have a small fan base but for the most part, no one would know who I am except maybe in my city which is why I try to stay incognito on here but PM me if you want to know more. I'd actually love to know what you do as well since you can wear such fun clothes to work!


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, Heavily into The Economist and their articles on the UK Election on May 7th and the immigrant problems from Libya. Other than that it's light reading before bed-time.
> 
> *MrsO*, looking for a baked donut recipe that isn't gluten free and my bet is that I can pick up the donut mold on Amazon. *MrsJDS*, if I find one, do you want me to get you one too?
> 
> My bet is that for Mother's Day my DDs will gift me the Limited Edition "Promenade à Versailles" square silk scarf by Hermès which supports the restoration of Versailles and is a 90cm silk. It has all the right colors in it ~ rouge, anemone and BI and isi only sold in France. But we shall see what really happens! Love my babies, pic of scarf below:




Vigee, wouldn't that be lovely if your M day gift is this beautiful scarf! I was thinking of getting one. Is it only available in France?  Anyway, I bet whatever your DDs get, it will be amazing. Oh, enjoy your M Day weekend in Dallas (before I forget)!


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> *MrsO*, I bet one day you'll be servicing celebrities. Has your business been featured in a magazine? I bet you would get a ton of business..though, if you've been approached to do a reality show, you must be famous in your own right! I can only imagine all the H you can buy as you business continues to grow!
> 
> 
> So I just googled the awards show I stumbled across. It's the CLIO awards, and when I googled it, looks like there was a red carpet too! Didn't see that!


MASEML, MrsO is being very very humble and was recently featured in a you know who magazine but I'll let her share her story.


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, Heavily into The Economist and their articles on the UK Election on May 7th and the immigrant problems from Libya. Other than that it's light reading before bed-time.
> 
> *MrsO*, looking for a baked donut recipe that isn't gluten free and my bet is that I can pick up the donut mold on Amazon. *MrsJDS*, if I find one, do you want me to get you one too?
> 
> My bet is that for Mother's Day my DDs will gift me the Limited Edition "Promenade à Versailles" square silk scarf by Hermès which supports the restoration of Versailles and is a 90cm silk. It has all the right colors in it ~ rouge, anemone and BI and isi only sold in France. But we shall see what really happens! Love my babies, pic of scarf below:



Oh I hope this is what they get you! That would be so lovely. 

I met a lovely woman in Paris a few years ago who is "le nez" a Nose for a fragrance house and she did the fragrances for the Versailles candle collection. She was allowed into all parts of the property, was able to open drawers in furniture, inspect fabrics etc to capture the essence of the palace. It was amazing hearing her talk about it. Of course when the candles came out, they did not make a "dusty old drawer" scent but they were very special candles.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, Heavily into The Economist and their articles on the UK Election on May 7th and the immigrant problems from Libya. Other than that it's light reading before bed-time.
> 
> *MrsO*, looking for a baked donut recipe that isn't gluten free and my bet is that I can pick up the donut mold on Amazon. *MrsJDS*, if I find one, do you want me to get you one too?
> 
> My bet is that for Mother's Day my DDs will gift me the Limited Edition "Promenade à Versailles" square silk scarf by Hermès which supports the restoration of Versailles and is a 90cm silk. It has all the right colors in it ~ rouge, anemone and BI and isi only sold in France. But we shall see what really happens! Love my babies, pic of scarf below:



Vigee, that's a gorgeous scarf! I heard about it just last week. So it's only sold at H stores in France? Bummer. I hope this is your surprised prezzie. 

On the matching scarf/B&K front, I think if I sort through my scarves my B&K list can get very long.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Oh I hope this is what they get you! That would be so lovely.
> 
> I met a lovely woman in Paris a few years ago who is "le nez" a Nose for a fragrance house and she did the fragrances for the Versailles candle collection. She was allowed into all parts of the property, was able to open drawers in furniture, inspect fabrics etc to capture the essence of the palace. It was amazing hearing her talk about it. Of course when the candles came out, they did not make a "dusty old drawer" scent but they were very special candles.



MrsO, I just PM you re the craie RGHW CDC. Hope it's your size and you get it.


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> MASEML, MrsO is being very very humble and was recently featured in a you know who magazine but I'll let her share her story.



Hmm, my mind is wandering but i have an idea.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Hello Ladies

Hope everyone enjoyed their evening!

*MASEML* - thanks for sharing the photo of BC, very cool celebrity sighting.

*Vigee* - the LE scarf is beautiful, it's a great Mother's day gift.  

*Fabfashion* - love your Raisin B.  Raisin is one of my all time favorite colors.

*Mrs.O* - I truly admire your talent.  I promised myself when I retire someday I will learn how to cook/bake.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Morning ladies! I see the cafe is live and busy! Sorry to say nothing significant happened in my side of the pond (almost literally!) 

*MASEML*, Bradley Cooper!!!!! Thank you for snapping the photo of him, even just the back! I can still see a lot of nice features here!  He was at the Las Vegas fight too! 

I see there is a lot of talks about exotics. Personally I think the resell price for exotics B and K have definitely dropped. They are easier to obtain nowadays. I keep going back and forth on this one. Buy v.s. not, shiny v.s. matte, new v.s. pre-owned. I have decided to see if I will find anything I like in SoF. As for HA, I personally find them lack of in-depth knowledge of H, the same goes to Christie's. The photos and descriptions are far from accurate and sufficient for a buyer to buy unseen. I would feel more comfortable buying from those trusted resellers myself.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Morning ladies! I see the cafe is live and busy! Sorry to say nothing significant happened in my side of the pond (almost literally!)
> 
> *MASEML*, Bradley Cooper!!!!! Thank you for snapping the photo of him, even just the back! I can still see a lot of nice features here!  He was at the Las Vegas fight too!
> 
> I see there is a lot of talks about exotics. Personally I think the resell price for exotics B and K have definitely dropped. They are easier to obtain nowadays. I keep going back and forth on this one. Buy v.s. not, shiny v.s. matte, new v.s. pre-owned. I have decided to see if I will find anything I like in SoF. *As for HA, I personally find them lack of in-depth knowledge of H, the same goes to Christie's. The photos and descriptions are far from accurate and sufficient for a buyer to buy unseen. I would feel more comfortable buying from those trusted resellers myself.*


*
*

THIS, regarding HA. It might be just me but would personally never buy from them. Have heard similar stories that their descriptions do not match the actual bags received. 

*xiangxiang*, love lisse croc Bs/Ks and would probably go with a noir GHW or rouge GHW, although they are all so beautiful and if it were the right price, size and condition, it would be an easy decision.

*MASEML*, on the celebrity front, my eldest DD was a stylist employed by Rachel Zoe in LA at one time and she worked with many major celebs ~ Jennifer Garner, Jen Lawrence, Kate Hudson, Kate Upton, Ann Hathaway, Miley Cyrus, Molly Simms, etc. you name it and she has seen most of them even in their birthday suits at their homes. My DDs has some cute stories but more importantly she said that most of them were really, really NICE and only one or two were a real b$itch. She recently met Robert Downey Jr and here is another guy that is a complete sweetheart. That's all that I have on the LA celeb scene. 

Happy Wednesday ladies!!!


----------



## MASEML

Good morning ladies! It's hump day, sigh. 

*Xiangxiang*, do you ever see celebrities in your city? There must be so many!  We were in Camden? and saw Miranda Hart (I didn't spot her but others did) - she's not exciting though. 

bradley Cooper is quite the jet setter! I guess if I was of his status, I'd be everywhere. His back is dreamy isn't it....

*Vigee*, was your eldest DD on the Rachel Zoe Project? She must be immune by now to the excitement of meeting and being around mega celebrities since she's was/is around them all the time. Your DD has a very cool job! Oh that's good to hear that they are nice and haven't let their status affect their egos..maybe I should've just said hi to BC last night. Oh well, opportunity missed, like the opportunity to be Mrs. Bradley Cooper lol. I'm kidding, I think he only goes for models. 

Hi to *SmoothCavalierGirl*, *AnnaE*, *MrsO*, *FabF*, *MrsJDS*, *dharma*, *Kate*, *MadamB* and everyone else I missed! We have a big cafe, hope we all at some point make it in for a cup of coffee!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Good morning ladies! It's hump day, sigh.
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, do you ever see celebrities in your city? There must be so many!  We were in Camden? and saw Miranda Hart (I didn't spot her but others did) - she's not exciting though.
> 
> bradley Cooper is quite the jet setter! I guess if I was of his status, I'd be everywhere. His back is dreamy isn't it....
> 
> *Vigee*, was your eldest DD on the Rachel Zoe Project? She must be immune by now to the excitement of meeting and being around mega celebrities since she's was/is around them all the time. Your DD has a very cool job! Oh that's good to hear that they are nice and haven't let their status affect their egos..maybe I should've just said hi to BC last night. Oh well, opportunity missed, like the opportunity to be Mrs. Bradley Cooper lol. I'm kidding, I think he only goes for models.
> 
> Hi to *SmoothCavalierGirl*, *AnnaE*, *MrsO*, *FabF*, *MrsJDS*, *dharma*, *Kate*, *MadamB* and everyone else I missed! We have a big cafe, hope we all at some point make it in for a cup of coffee!



*MASEML*, my eldest DD was in a few episodes of the RZ Project and it was the typical semi-scripted reality TV. She has since moved on to a management position in another company and doesn't miss her hands-on styling days at all. It was very hard work but extremely rewarding since she did only celeb red-carpet events, videos and editorial work.

*MrsJDS*, meant to respond to your post about spending the day by the pool ~ our pool is used a lot, every day and all day long by DH and myself. My DH swims in the morning and evening and I am in the water and sun all afternoon. 

*dharma*, how was NYC and your dinner with your family?

Yes, our little cafe has grown and love all the new members. 

What is everyone up to today?


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> Good morning ladies! It's hump day, sigh.
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, do you ever see celebrities in your city? There must be so many!  We were in Camden? and saw Miranda Hart (I didn't spot her but others did) - she's not exciting though.
> 
> bradley Cooper is quite the jet setter! I guess if I was of his status, I'd be everywhere. *His back is dreamy isn't it....*



 Yes indeed! 

Yes we see celebrities around. Sometimes in the street, sometimes in restaurants, sometimes at events etc. You see a lot of music people too. My SO saw Eric Clapton etc. My favourite is when we saw Roger Federer, Ewan McGregor, Colin Farrel and Suzie (from a 70's punk band) all in one evening years ago.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> [/B]
> 
> THIS, regarding HA. It might be just me but would personally never buy from them. Have heard similar stories that their descriptions do not match the actual bags received.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, love lisse croc Bs/Ks and would probably go with a noir GHW or rouge GHW, although they are all so beautiful and if it were the right price, size and condition, it would be an easy decision.
> 
> *MASEML*, on the celebrity front, my eldest DD was a stylist employed by Rachel Zoe in LA at one time and she worked with many major celebs ~ Jennifer Garner, Jen Lawrence, Kate Hudson, Kate Upton, Ann Hathaway, Miley Cyrus, Molly Simms, etc. you name it and she has seen most of them even in their birthday suits at their homes. My DDs has some cute stories but more importantly she said that most of them were really, really NICE and only one or two were a real b$itch. She recently met Robert Downey Jr and here is another guy that is a complete sweetheart. That's all that I have on the LA celeb scene.
> 
> Happy Wednesday ladies!!!



*Vigee*, your DD's job sounds sooo glamorous! Jealous! noir or rough croc B would be dreamy!


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, my eldest DD was in a few episodes of the RZ Project and it was the typical semi-scripted reality TV. She has since moved on to a management position in another company and doesn't miss her hands-on styling days at all. It was very hard work but extremely rewarding since she did only celeb red-carpet events, videos and editorial work.



*Vigee*, must've been great experience and excellent for her resume. I bet it must've been so rewarding after all your DD's hard work to see her clients on the red carpet. Very very cool. And big congrats to your DD for getting a job with RZ! That's not easy by any means - lots of competition for that job. 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yes indeed!
> 
> Yes we see celebrities around. Sometimes in the street, sometimes in restaurants, sometimes at events etc. You see a lot of music people too. My SO saw Eric Clapton etc. My favourite is when we saw Roger Federer, Ewan McGregor, Colin Farrel and Suzie (from a 70's punk band) all in one evening years ago.



*Xiangxiang*, Ooooh Federer. He's gotten better with age, I think. And you saw all these celebs in one evening! Wow, talk about being places at the right time! Where did you see them all?  I would pass out after all of them, esp, Ewan (loved him in Moulin Rouge) and Colin (I had a big crush on him for a while).


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> *Xiangxiang*, Ooooh Federer. He's gotten better with age, I think. And you saw all these celebs in one evening! Wow, talk about being places at the right time! Where did you see them all?  I would pass out after all of them, esp, Ewan (loved him in Moulin Rouge) and Colin (I had a big crush on him for a while).



In an Italian restaurant Locanda Locatelli. The restaurant is really really good but it caught a massive fire last year. I think they might just re-opened.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yes indeed!
> 
> Yes we see celebrities around. Sometimes in the street, sometimes in restaurants, sometimes at events etc. You see a lot of music people too. My SO saw Eric Clapton etc. My favourite is when we saw Roger Federer, Ewan McGregor, Colin Farrel and Suzie (from a 70's punk band) all in one evening years ago.



*xiangxiang*, love Eric Clapton but wouldn't recognize him if I tripped and fell at his feet. That is a lot of celebs to see in one evening!!! 

The only celeb that I would like to see IRL is Kate Moss, otherwise I am oblivious. We were out to dinner at Madeo one evening and Jack Black and Julianne Hough were there ~ pretty minor celebs ~ and I didn't even notice, lol.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, love Eric Clapton but wouldn't recognize him if I tripped and fell at his feet. That is a lot of celebs to see in one evening!!!
> 
> The only celeb that I would like to see IRL is Kate Moss, otherwise I am oblivious. We were out to dinner at Madeo one evening and Jack Black and Julianne Hough were there ~ pretty minor celebs ~ and I didn't even notice, lol.



*Vigee*, I wouldn't Eric Clapton either! 

Jack Black and Julianne Hough are not minor! Jack Black is very very funny!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, *I wouldn't Eric Clapton either!
> 
> Jack Black and Julianne Hough are not minor! Jack Black is very very funny!*




*xiangxiang*, glad that I am not the only one who wouldn't recognize Eric Clapton!!!

Jack Black is really funny, he came in and left through Madeo's kitchen back door. My eldest DD noticed him but I was concentrating on our dinner.


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, love Eric Clapton but wouldn't recognize him if I tripped and fell at his feet. That is a lot of celebs to see in one evening!!!
> 
> The only celeb that I would like to see IRL is Kate Moss, otherwise I am oblivious. We were out to dinner at Madeo one evening and Jack Black and Julianne Hough were there ~ pretty minor celebs ~ and I didn't even notice, lol.



Jack Black is a big celeb! He's in my favourite film - the Holiday!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Jack Black is a big celeb! He's in my favourite film - the Holiday!




*MASEML*, oopsy, my bad for calling Jack Black a minor celeb, thought that I was the only one that likes him!!! My DD didn't even tell me about seeing him until after we left Madeo and were on our way home. She is totally unfazed by any celeb and has always been that way. Gotta love her.


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, oopsy, my bad for calling Jack Black a minor celeb, thought that I was the only one that likes him!!! My DD didn't even tell me about seeing him until after we left Madeo and were on our way home. She is totally unfazed by any celeb and has always been that way. Gotta love her.



Oh no! You didn't even get to see Jack Black at the restaurant! I wish I could be like your DD...I get so star struck.


----------



## katekluet

MAESML, that is one of my favorite films too. How did Jude Law look in person?
I probably see celebs around here and don't know it....but see Clint regularly as he lives here and we saw Diane Sawyer and Mike Nichols at lunch a few years ago...she is beautiful in person and was so gracious to those who interrupted her....(not us).


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> MAESML, that is one of my favorite films too. How did Jude Law look in person?
> I probably see celebs around here and don't know it....but see Clint regularly as he lives here and we saw Diane Sawyer and Mike Nichols at lunch a few years ago...she is beautiful in person and was so gracious to those who interrupted her....(not us).



*kate*, how does Clint Eastwood look? Now, even I would recognize him, I think! 

*MASEML*, LOVED the film The Holiday and totally forgot that Jack Black was in it. Such a wonderful rom-com.


----------



## MASEML

katekluet said:


> MAESML, that is one of my favorite films too. How did Jude Law look in person?
> I probably see celebs around here and don't know it....but see Clint regularly as he lives here and we saw Diane Sawyer and Mike Nichols at lunch a few years ago...she is beautiful in person and was so gracious to those who interrupted her....(not us).




Diane Sawyer must be so beautiful!! That's a cool spotting!  How does Clint look?


I'll dig up the Jude Law photo - it's in the archives. This was years ago, think around the time The Holiday was released to theaters. 
He looked old - receding hairline but I was still in awe. I actually spotted him in Toronto after a friend and I went out for drinks one evening. He was walking behind us and I heard a british accent so I turned around and saw him. That's when we stopped him for photos! He hesitated at first but then obliged after we said how much we loved him in The Holiday (which neither of us had seen yet). Turns out, it became my favourite movie...I love romcoms


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Diane Sawyer must be so beautiful!! That's a cool spotting!  How does Clint look?
> 
> 
> I'll dig up the Jude Law photo - it's in the archives. This was years ago, think around the time The Holiday was released to theaters.
> He looked old - receding hairline but I was still in awe. I actually spotted him in Toronto after a friend and I went out for drinks one evening. He was walking behind us and I heard a british accent so I turned around and saw him. That's when we stopped him for photos! He hesitated at first but then obliged after we said how much we loved him in The Holiday (which neither of us had seen yet). Turns out, it became my favourite movie...I love romcoms



Great story *MASEML*! Now must see the pic. 

Surprised that Jude Law actually took a photo with you, he seems a bit like a curmudgeon, kind of like Hugh Grant. You must have a lot of charm!


----------



## chicinthecity777

I must say I thought Jude Law hasn't aged well with the hair thing. But I think he had some work done to it so he has more hair now than before. 

The best story was that my SO's cousin met Ben Affleck and Matt Damon in a bar in Ireland and they were really nice guys and bought the cousin drinks too.


----------



## Mindi B

It's funny--it is exciting to see celebrities in person and I certainly have been known to stare (trying not to be too obvious and probably failing miserably), yet I would almost never approach a celeb, out of vanity.  Mine, not theirs.  I realize that while it might be a big, fat, hairy deal for ME to meet THEM, their contact with me would be meaningless at best, and an irritation at worst, and I have zero desire to participate in such an inequitable exchange.  Serious hubris on my part, I fear.
Limited celebrity sightings on my part.  Let's see, off the top of my head:
Christy Turlington (lovely, of course);
Catherine Zeta-Jones (tiny);
Keanu Reeves (tall); 
Alan Rickman (short and scruffy);
Michael J. Fox and Tracy Pollan (unassuming, but he is clearly ill, very sad to see);
Tom Wolfe (author, signature white linen suit with roll collar, oh brother);
Betty Comden and Adolf Green (my fave celebrity sighting of all time. THEM, I did approach and asked for autographs, Broadway geek-girl that I am);
Bono (pink wraparound shades.  That was a cool sighting.  I stared.)
One of the oddest encounters I ever witnessed involved the band Oasis in a hotel lobby in Milan.  I had heard of them (and heard their music) of course, but I certainly didn't recognize them. I watched as a man who did know them on sight approached the lead singer and asked for an autograph (given, but not graciously). THEN the guy approached a second time and asked the singer to TALK TO THE GUY'S FRIEND ON HIS CELL PHONE!  Seriously!  No wonder celebs can be out of sorts when approached.  The singer declined and beat a hasty retreat.  Can't say I blamed him.


----------



## Mindi B

Man, that was a long post.  Sorry.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> It's funny--it is exciting to see celebrities in person and I certainly have been known to stare (trying not to be too obvious and probably failing miserably), yet I would almost never approach a celeb, out of vanity.  Mine, not theirs.  I realize that while it might be a big, fat, hairy deal for ME to meet THEM, their contact with me would be meaningless at best, and an irritation at worst, and I have zero desire to participate in such an inequitable exchange.  Serious hubris on my part, I fear.
> Limited celebrity sightings on my part.  Let's see, off the top of my head:
> Christy Turlington (lovely, of course);
> Catherine Zeta-Jones (tiny);
> Keanu Reeves (tall);
> Alan Rickman (short and scruffy);
> Michael J. Fox and Tracy Pollan (unassuming, but he is clearly ill, very sad to see);
> Tom Wolfe (author, signature white linen suit with roll collar, oh brother);
> Betty Comden and Adolf Green (my fave celebrity sighting of all time. THEM, I did approach and asked for autographs, Broadway geek-girl that I am);
> Bono (pink wraparound shades.  That was a cool sighting.  I stared.)
> One of the oddest encounters I ever witnessed involved the band Oasis in a hotel lobby in Milan.  I had heard of them (and heard their music) of course, but I certainly didn't recognize them. I watched as a man who did know them on sight approached the lead singer and asked for an autograph (given, but not graciously). THEN the guy approached a second time and *asked the singer to TALK TO THE GUY'S FRIEND ON HIS CELL PHONE!  Seriously! * No wonder celebs can be out of sorts when approached.  The singer declined and beat a hasty retreat.  Can't say I blamed him.



*Mindi*, great list and fun to read. All I can say is that some people are WEIRD, i.e. the Oasis story!!! 
Was in an elevator with Michael J Fox years ago, just maybe three other people and myself. Never occurred to me to speak to him.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> It's funny--it is exciting to see celebrities in person and I certainly have been known to stare (trying not to be too obvious and probably failing miserably), yet I would almost never approach a celeb, out of vanity.  Mine, not theirs.  I realize that while it might be a big, fat, hairy deal for ME to meet THEM, their contact with me would be meaningless at best, and an irritation at worst, and I have zero desire to participate in such an inequitable exchange.  Serious hubris on my part, I fear.
> Limited celebrity sightings on my part.  Let's see, off the top of my head:
> Christy Turlington (lovely, of course);
> Catherine Zeta-Jones (*tiny*);
> Keanu Reeves (*tall*);
> Alan Rickman (short and scruffy);
> Michael J. Fox and Tracy Pollan (unassuming, but he is clearly ill, very sad to see);
> Tom Wolfe (author, signature white linen suit with roll collar, oh brother);
> Betty Comden and Adolf Green (my fave celebrity sighting of all time. THEM, I did approach and asked for autographs, Broadway geek-girl that I am);
> Bono (pink wraparound shades.  That was a cool sighting.  I stared.)
> One of the oddest encounters I ever witnessed involved the band Oasis in a hotel lobby in Milan.  I had heard of them (and heard their music) of course, but I certainly didn't recognize them. I watched as a man who did know them on sight approached the lead singer and asked for an autograph (given, but not graciously). THEN the guy approached a second time and asked the singer to TALK TO THE GUY'S FRIEND ON HIS CELL PHONE!  Seriously!  No wonder celebs can be out of sorts when approached.  The singer declined and beat a hasty retreat.  Can't say I blamed him.



both surprised me! *Mindi B*, you did really well spotting them! I would be the same and not approach them.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Oh, just thought of a celeb sighting or rather he was standing next to me at the pool at the Sandy Lane Resort in Barbados ~ Mick Jagger.

Didn't speak to him or even stare. My DH was even more oblivious and called him Jack Migger when talking to me about it later.


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great story *MASEML*! Now must see the pic.
> 
> Surprised that Jude Law actually took a photo with you, he seems a bit like a curmudgeon, kind of like Hugh Grant. You must have a lot of charm!




Oh yes, he wasn't very friendly but willing obliged. Once I dig up the photo, you'll see - he wasn't smiling.


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I must say I thought Jude Law hasn't aged well with the hair thing. But I think he had some work done to it so he has more hair now than before.
> 
> The best story was that my SO's cousin met Ben Affleck and Matt Damon in a bar in Ireland and they were really nice guys and bought the cousin drinks too.




Now that's a cool spotting!!! Matt and Ben! 
Did the cousin take a photo with them? 

Yes, I think Jude has had some work done too. I remember thinking he didn't look that great...


Mindi- that's a very very long list!! U2 must've been so cool to see. Were they just dripping cool when you saw them?

Vigee- your DH is too funny!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Now that's a cool spotting!!! Matt and Ben!
> Did the cousin take a photo with them?
> 
> Yes, I think Jude has had some work done too. I remember thinking he didn't look that great...



My DD was at Ben and Jen's house for hours the night before the Oscar's a few years ago and has had lunch with them at their home, blah, blah, blah. 
The NICEST couple ever. So there is a +1 for Ben.  

Life is funny in LA, it's a very small world there and people get a reputation, good or bad, very quickly.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

The cafe is buzzing today! 

So many celeb stories, let's see what I can share...

About 11 years ago I lived in Austin TX and that is like the celeb's under the radar hangout or at least it was. You could see anyone that was in town out in the bars or seeing a band and no one would make a big deal because everyone was a too cool for school hipster . Jack Black used to hang out at this bar El Camino when he would be around and eat burgers and talk to cute girls, myself and my friends included  Super nice guy, not a movie star yet more of the comedy/music guy at the time but very nice, humble and not a creep. 

We did shots with Vince Vaughn in the Swingers days when he was really skinny, he's SO tall but my friend is 6ft so he liked her. We've had drinks with Matthew Mcconaughey and Sandra Bullock, at breakfast next to Quentin Tarantino and Uma Thurman, so many rock stars and indie band people but not sure you guys would know but we would geek out over meeting them. I would have been so excited to Siouxsie Sioux, Xiangxiang! 

My city doesn't have a lot of true celebs but we do have a lot of star athletes and I do work for some of them or their wives. 

Must run, lots of work to do today as always but it's much more fun to chat with you all!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> The cafe is buzzing today!
> 
> So many celeb stories, let's see what I can share...
> 
> About 11 years ago I lived in Austin TX and that is like the celeb's under the radar hangout or at least it was. You could see anyone that was in town out in the bars or seeing a band and no one would make a big deal because everyone was a too cool for school hipster . Jack Black used to hang out at this bar El Camino when he would be around and eat burgers and talk to cute girls, myself and my friends included  Super nice guy, not a movie star yet more of the comedy/music guy at the time but very nice, humble and not a creep.
> 
> We did shots with Vince Vaughn in the Swingers days when he was really skinny, he's SO tall but my friend is 6ft so he liked her. We've had drinks with Matthew Mcconaughey and Sandra Bullock, at breakfast next to Quentin Tarantino and Uma Thurman, so many rock stars and indie band people but not sure you guys would know but we would geek out over meeting them. I would have been so excited to Siouxsie Sioux, Xiangxiang!
> 
> My city doesn't have a lot of true celebs but we do have a lot of star athletes and I do work for some of them or their wives.
> 
> Must run, lots of work to do today as always but it's much more fun to chat with you all!



*MrsOwen*, that's some really cool celeb stories! Which reminded me my SO saw Vince Vaughn too in Williams Sonoma in FL and SO said he was very very tall! I missed it because I was in another store! And you even spell Siouxsie's name correctly! I didn't know her at all but my SO told me about her. She was very funky and rock-chic I remember. Dark colourings etc as well.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> The cafe is buzzing today!
> 
> So many celeb stories, let's see what I can share...
> 
> About 11 years ago I lived in Austin TX and that is like the celeb's under the radar hangout or at least it was. You could see anyone that was in town out in the bars or seeing a band and no one would make a big deal because everyone was a too cool for school hipster . Jack Black used to hang out at this bar El Camino when he would be around and eat burgers and talk to cute girls, myself and my friends included  Super nice guy, not a movie star yet more of the comedy/music guy at the time but very nice, humble and not a creep.
> 
> We did shots with Vince Vaughn in the Swingers days when he was really skinny, he's SO tall but my friend is 6ft so he liked her. We've had drinks with Matthew Mcconaughey and Sandra Bullock, at breakfast next to Quentin Tarantino and Uma Thurman, so many rock stars and indie band people but not sure you guys would know but we would geek out over meeting them. I would have been so excited to Siouxsie Sioux, Xiangxiang!
> 
> My city doesn't have a lot of true celebs but we do have a lot of star athletes and I do work for some of them or their wives.
> 
> Must run, lots of work to do today as always but it's much more fun to chat with you all!



*MrsO*, am clueless about indie celebs unfortunately but your time in Austin sounds like fun!!!


----------



## MASEML

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> The cafe is buzzing today!
> 
> So many celeb stories, let's see what I can share...
> 
> About 11 years ago I lived in Austin TX and that is like the celeb's under the radar hangout or at least it was. You could see anyone that was in town out in the bars or seeing a band and no one would make a big deal because everyone was a too cool for school hipster . Jack Black used to hang out at this bar El Camino when he would be around and eat burgers and talk to cute girls, myself and my friends included  Super nice guy, not a movie star yet more of the comedy/music guy at the time but very nice, humble and not a creep.
> 
> We did shots with Vince Vaughn in the Swingers days when he was really skinny, he's SO tall but my friend is 6ft so he liked her. We've had drinks with Matthew Mcconaughey and Sandra Bullock, at breakfast next to Quentin Tarantino and Uma Thurman, so many rock stars and indie band people but not sure you guys would know but we would geek out over meeting them. I would have been so excited to Siouxsie Sioux, Xiangxiang!
> 
> My city doesn't have a lot of true celebs but we do have a lot of star athletes and I do work for some of them or their wives.
> 
> Must run, lots of work to do today as always but it's much more fun to chat with you all!



Interacting and hanging with jack black and Vince Vaughn is very cool! Sounds like fun times. 


Vigee- your DD being inside Benifer's home is amazing! They seem so down to earth!


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello everyone! The cafe has been lively!

MASEML, I used to watch a TV show called Alias and BC was in it. That was before he was HOT.  BTW, you asked about allergies. It's hay fever season and it's because all the pollens are out. I get affected too but today seems to be fine. It should pass in no time. 

Vigee, your daughter is such an accomplished and talented young woman. You must be very proud.  I'd love love a lisse croc H bag. Although if I have the money, I'd rather get the Rolex Zebra Datejust watch. A croc bag is beyond amazing but I'd feel the need to carry it everyday to make it worth the investment. Then I won't be using any other bags H or otherwise. There was this lady at the D store opening with a matte croc B. She was being shown a countless B&K bags but she didn't go home with any. I guess if you already have a croc, a leather B/K has to be truly amazing or in a special color. BTW, I have a non-H croc handbag that's similar style to a K sellier. It's very stiff and difficult to use. I'd thought that a croc K28 sellier would be TDF and can go day to night but come to think of it a B may be easier to use on a day to day basis. 

xiangxiang, I'd love to see Colin Firth, and Hugh Jackman with or without shirt on.  I can't get over how HJ can go from a well-bred royalty to a raging wolverine. I once saw Ryan Reynolds at a newsstand at the Vancouver airport all beard and not very recognizable. I peeked but didn't approach. It was late evening and everything was super quiet. Looked like he'd like some quiet time.

Kate, CE is such a legend. The other celeb I'd love to see is Robert Redford. He's still hot after all these years.

Well ladies, I've reach my mid-goal weight and even gotten past my hump weight today. Yay!  My goal was 5 lbs but ultimately want to lose 10 lbs to a pre-babies weight. When I came back to work over 2 years ago I was at this exact weight. I called it hump weight because whenever I get to this weight it would yo-yo up a few lbs but never below. So now I feel like I'm now on a downhill slope moving towards the finish line. I'll be quite content if I stay at this weight but some of my old clothes that have been taking up precious space in the closet will get to see the light of day if the last 4 lbs-ish comes off. Thanks to the DC store event to give me the push I need to be more serious about changing my eating habits. It's also not easy though when DH just stocked the freezer with my favorite Haagen-Daz vanilla & almond ice cream bars--from Costco so there are like a dozen in the freezer! I was so tempted last night but said to myself I'll have one if I got past the hump weight. Now I can't wait to get home tonight!

Hi MrsO, MrsJDS, Mindi, SCG, AnnaE, Madam and everyone!


----------



## AnnaE

I have been really enjoying all the celebrity sighting stories, ladies.

I was on a spin bike right next to Uma Thurman a couple of months ago, and had no idea who she was until after the class when my friend pointed it out. She looked just like every other tall and thin New Yorker to me.

My funniest celebrity sighting story was walking down the street in Chelsea and seeing a woman holding a hand of a cute little girl. My friend starts cooing over the girl and tells the mother she is super cute; the mother just kind of looks awkward and nods. When they walked away, I asked my friend is she knew who they were. She had no idea. It was Katie Holms with Suri. No wonder the little girl was so cute, with those genes!


----------



## MASEML

Ladies, I might have some bad news. I recently upgraded my computer system to Yosemite and it looks like iPhotos app isn't compatible with Yosemite. Little annoyed by the upgrade. So Jude Law may be forever lost  

I'll see if there's a way to recover my photos but I haven't ever backed things up...oops.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Hello everyone! The cafe has been lively!
> 
> MASEML, I used to watch a TV show called Alias and BC was in it. That was before he was HOT.  BTW, you asked about allergies. It's hay fever season and it's because all the pollens are out. I get affected too but today seems to be fine. It should pass in no time.
> 
> Vigee, your daughter is such an accomplished and talented young woman. You must be very proud.  I'd love love a lisse croc H bag. Although if I have the money, I'd rather get the Rolex Zebra Datejust watch. A croc bag is beyond amazing but I'd feel the need to carry it everyday to make it worth the investment. Then I won't be using any other bags H or otherwise. There was this lady at the D store opening with a matte croc B. She was being shown a countless B&K bags but she didn't go home with any. I guess if you already have a croc, a leather B/K has to be truly amazing or in a special color. BTW, I have a non-H croc handbag that's similar style to a K sellier. It's very stiff and difficult to use. I'd thought that a croc K28 sellier would be TDF and can go day to night but come to think of it a B may be easier to use on a day to day basis.
> 
> xiangxiang, I'd love to see Colin Firth, and Hugh Jackman with or without shirt on.  I can't get over how HJ can go from a well-bred royalty to a raging wolverine. I once saw Ryan Reynolds at a newsstand at the Vancouver airport all beard and not very recognizable. I peeked but didn't approach. It was late evening and everything was super quiet. Looked like he'd like some quiet time.
> 
> Kate, CE is such a legend. The other celeb I'd love to see is Robert Redford. He's still hot after all these years.
> 
> Well ladies, I've reach my mid-goal weight and even gotten past my hump weight today. Yay!  My goal was 5 lbs but ultimately want to lose 10 lbs to a pre-babies weight. When I came back to work over 2 years ago I was at this exact weight. I called it hump weight because whenever I get to this weight it would yo-yo up a few lbs but never below. So now I feel like I'm now on a downhill slope moving towards the finish line. I'll be quite content if I stay at this weight but some of my old clothes that have been taking up precious space in the closet will get to see the light of day if the last 4 lbs-ish comes off. Thanks to the DC store event to give me the push I need to be more serious about changing my eating habits. It's also not easy though when DH just stocked the freezer with my favorite Haagen-Daz vanilla & almond ice cream bars--from Costco so there are like a dozen in the freezer! I was so tempted last night but said to myself I'll have one if I got past the hump weight. Now I can't wait to get home tonight!
> 
> Hi MrsO, MrsJDS, Mindi, SCG, AnnaE, Madam and everyone!





AnnaE said:


> I have been really enjoying all the celebrity sighting stories, ladies.
> 
> I was on a spin bike right next to Uma Thurman a couple of months ago, and had no idea who she was until after the class when my friend pointed it out. She looked just like every other tall and thin New Yorker to me.
> 
> My funniest celebrity sighting story was walking down the street in Chelsea and seeing a woman holding a hand of a cute little girl. My friend starts cooing over the girl and tells the mother she is super cute; the mother just kind of looks awkward and nods. When they walked away, I asked my friend is she knew who they were. She had no idea. It was Katie Holms with Suri. No wonder the little girl was so cute, with those genes!



*FabF*, can't really say that I use my Bs/Ks that much as it is, so for sure a croc B/K will be sleeping in my closet forever and probably a HUGE waste of money. Still, wouldn't turn one down, especially if it were lisse croc. 

Major congrats on losing those pounds, and you can certainly lose another four more. Those protein shakes really work! Have another three pounds to go to reach my ideal weight, which is extra thin but that gives me breathing room for when we eat out. Again, major credit for staying away from that ice cream! 

*AnnaE*, that was the cutest celeb story about Katie Holmes and Suri. Are you back in your routine since you arrived home from London?


----------



## MASEML

For you ladies, I reactivated my FB to find this Jude Law photo. I'm not photogenic so I cut myself out. Gosh, I haven't been on fb for 3 years!


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> Ladies, I might have some bad news. I recently upgraded my computer system to Yosemite and it looks like iPhotos app isn't compatible with Yosemite. Little annoyed by the upgrade. So Jude Law may be forever lost
> 
> I'll see if there's a way to recover my photos but I haven't ever backed things up...oops.


 
MASEML, hope there aren't important photos you need on the phone. Apple Genius Bar can probably help you if you need something out of your phone. I haven't upgraded my Macbook to Yosemite yet but that's good to know.



AnnaE said:


> I have been really enjoying all the celebrity sighting stories, ladies.
> 
> I was on a spin bike right next to Uma Thurman a couple of months ago, and had no idea who she was until after the class when my friend pointed it out. She looked just like every other tall and thin New Yorker to me.
> 
> My funniest celebrity sighting story was walking down the street in Chelsea and seeing a woman holding a hand of a cute little girl. My friend starts cooing over the girl and tells the mother she is super cute; the mother just kind of looks awkward and nods. When they walked away, I asked my friend is she knew who they were. She had no idea. It was Katie Holms with Suri. No wonder the little girl was so cute, with those genes!


 
That's such a cute story about Suri, AnnaE. KH was probably a little concerned given how much paparazzi attention they get. 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, can't really say that I use my Bs/Ks that much as it is, so for sure a* croc B/K will be sleeping in my closet forever *and probably a HUGE waste of money. Still, wouldn't turn one down, especially if it were lisse croc.
> 
> Major congrats on losing those pounds, and you can certainly lose another four more. Those protein shakes really work! Have another three pounds to go to reach my ideal weight, which is extra thin but that gives me breathing room for when we eat out. Again, major credit for staying away from that ice cream!
> 
> *AnnaE*, that was the cutest celeb story about Katie Holmes and Suri. Are you back in your routine since you arrived home from London?


 
Vigee, I think you'll find outings opportunities for the croc B/K to go to. Why those morning errands will be so much more enjoyable with a croc on your arm. 

Off to Sephora now.


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> For you ladies, I reactivated my FB to find this Jude Law photo. I'm not photogenic so I cut myself out. Gosh, I haven't been on fb for 3 years!


He didn't look too bad (or grumpy).


----------



## katekluet

Vigee, our DHs are kindred spirits....mine was in first class on a flight and a fuss was made about one passenger...he asked his seatmate who it was and the seatmate, the persons PA, told him....he said to me when he got home, who is this Chair person? (Cher)
Thanks for digging up the Jude photo....I did love him in Holiday.
CE looks exactly like you see him on film and TV...pretty tall...he is in his early 80s now.
FabF, major congrats on your weight progress...good for you!!! Must feel great. 
These celeb stories are very fun, I am surprised Catherine .zj is small, she has such presence.


----------



## MASEML

*Anna*, as soon as you said Chelsea, I thought of Katie. She lived in the building above whole foods!


----------



## AnnaE

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *AnnaE*, that was the cutest celeb story about Katie Holmes and Suri. Are you back in your routine since you arrived home from London?



I am more or less back,thank you for asking, but I am thinking of changing careers, so I am spending time interviewing and exploring instead of just going to work full-time (lots of days off for me this month). It felt very strange today because I was able to sleep in until 8am instead of getting up at 5am as usual.



MASEML said:


> *Anna*, as soon as you said Chelsea, I thought of Katie. She lived in the building above whole foods!



Yeah, I think my boss lived in that building also, and their kids played together. She looks pretty 'normal' in real life though, and I would have not recognized her without Suri.



Fabfashion said:


> Off to Sephora now.



Oooo what are you buying? I am trying to use up some of my makeup before buying more, but it is sometimes so hard to resist.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

AnnaE said:


> *I am more or less back,thank you for asking, but I am thinking of changing careers, so I am spending time interviewing and exploring instead of just going to work full-time (lots of days off for me this month). It felt very strange today because I was able to sleep in until 8am instead of getting up at 5am as usual.*
> 
> Yeah, I think my boss lived in that building also, and their kids played together. She looks pretty 'normal' in real life though, and I would have not recognized her without Suri.
> 
> Oooo what are you buying? I am trying to use up some of my makeup before buying more, but it is sometimes so hard to resist.



*AnnaE*, good for you for changing careers and everyone needs extra days off IMO. Maybe a little more travel this month while you have the time? 

*MASEML*, thanks for the pic of Jude Law. The first thing I thought was that he didn't look all that handsome and then I thought, "oh yes, he does!!!". 

*FabF*, what did you get at Sephora? Spill, girlfriend, spill. 
Like *AnnaE*, definitely don't need a thing there, my cup runneth over. 

*kate*, our DHs are separated at birth, lol. Who doesn't know of Cher or Mick Jagger? Your story was too funny.


----------



## Fabfashion

AnnaE, good luck on your career front! I find the reseaching/networking/interviewing requires just as much energy as a full-time job but the end result will be so worth it. 

Vigee and AnnaE, I just picked up an Armani Maestro liquid eyeliner. I finished it a month ago and picked up Smashbox instead but didn't like the feel so back to Armani--so glad Sephora carries this line now. Love their makeup. BTW, last week I ordered the Nars blusher brush called Yachiyo brush. It's awesome! I read so many reviews on it but never pulled the trigger. Always used Bobbi Brown and it's okay. I ordered 2 Nars blusher brushes to try and this one is a keeper.

Kate, thank you sweetie! I wish I don't crave the sweets esp. chocolate but I do allow myself a bit each day or I'll binge.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, that's an amazing body count!  I'm so pathetic, I never recognize famous people.  My companions always have to nudge me and tell me who it is.  Heck, I once passed right by my own sister in a local mall.  Yes, definitely pathetic.


----------



## MASEML

AnnaE said:


> I am more or less back,thank you for asking, but I am thinking of changing careers, so I am spending time interviewing and exploring instead of just going to work full-time (lots of days off for me this month). It felt very strange today because I was able to sleep in until 8am instead of getting up at 5am as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think my boss lived in that building also, and their kids played together. She looks pretty 'normal' in real life though, and I would have not recognized her without Suri.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo what are you buying? I am trying to use up some of my makeup before buying more, but it is sometimes so hard to resist.




AnnaE, I think it's great to change careers if you are unhappy (for whatever reason) with your current career. What area are you thinking of entering?


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi everyone - wow the topic of celebs brings everyone to the cafe!  This is the liveliest convo we have had in awhile!  I used to be a customs officer so I came across a lot of celebs passing through. I'm pretty immune to celebrities insofar that I don't go gaga over them nor do I pay attention to them. I think I would rather go gaga over my friends in the cafe if I met you all IRL!!! Xoxo


----------



## AnnaE

MASEML said:


> AnnaE, I think it's great to change careers if you are unhappy (for whatever reason) with your current career. What area are you thinking of entering?



I am not unhappy with my job per se, but I work in a very niche-y area of finance, and it not very fulfilling, except for to my bank account. I just don't really feel like I contribute to the world, although I like my job and my team. In addition, most job opportunities are based in TX, and I would have to move there to really pursue a successful career, and I am not moving there (no offence to those of you who live there... I just find it very hard to acclimate to the social fabric there; I don't even really drive so that alone gives me nightmares). My husband is looking at some executive positions on the West Coast, and there are no jobs in my current space there at all. I feel like it is high time for a change.

Thanks for letting me vent about that! Hope I am not boring anyone.

I have been thinking of working at an intersection of fashion and technology and have been talking to some companies in the space. It is amazing what happens when one actually starts talking to people about one's career ambitions. I just got offered a chance to run a scarf line by a fairly famous designer based on the fact that I am such a big Hermes scarf fan and know a lot about scarves in general -- and apparently that is rare. I don't really know if I want to do it, but it is comforting to know my H shopping has been paying off


----------



## AnnaE

Fabfashion said:


> AnnaE, good luck on your career front! I find the reseaching/networking/interviewing requires just as much energy as a full-time job but the end result will be so worth it.
> 
> Vigee and AnnaE, I just picked up an Armani Maestro liquid eyeliner. I finished it a month ago and picked up Smashbox instead but didn't like the feel so back to Armani--so glad Sephora carries this line now. Love their makeup. BTW, last week I ordered the Nars blusher brush called Yachiyo brush. It's awesome! I read so many reviews on it but never pulled the trigger. Always used Bobbi Brown and it's okay. I ordered 2 Nars blusher brushes to try and this one is a keeper.



Do you think Armani makeup is high quality overall? I have been looking at their red lipsticks, but as I currently have around 15 of those from other brands, I don't think it is reasonable to be in the market for another one.

I heard about that brush! It looks cool, glad to hear it works well also.

Thanks for your kind words. I am actually really lucky as I have a great relationship with my boss, and he knows I am looking to leave so is ok with me taking time off and 'sick days' while I am doing my research.


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> Hi everyone - wow the topic of celebs brings everyone to the cafe!  This is the liveliest convo we have had in awhile!  I used to be a customs officer so I came across a lot of celebs passing through. I'm pretty immune to celebrities insofar that I don't go gaga over them nor do I pay attention to them. I think I would rather go gaga over my friends in the cafe if I met you all IRL!!! Xoxo



MrsJDS, you are such a sweetie! Well said!


----------



## MASEML

AnnaE said:


> I am not unhappy with my job per se, but I work in a very niche-y area of finance, and it not very fulfilling, except for to my bank account. I just don't really feel like I contribute to the world, although I like my job and my team. In addition, most job opportunities are based in TX, and I would have to move there to really pursue a successful career, and I am not moving there (no offence to those of you who live there... I just find it very hard to acclimate to the social fabric there; I don't even really drive so that alone gives me nightmares). My husband is looking at some executive positions on the West Coast, and there are no jobs in my current space there at all. I feel like it is high time for a change.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent about that! Hope I am not boring anyone.
> 
> I have been thinking of working at an intersection of fashion and technology and have been talking to some companies in the space. It is amazing what happens when one actually starts talking to people about one's career ambitions. I just got offered a chance to run a scarf line by a fairly famous designer based on the fact that I am such a big Hermes scarf fan and know a lot about scarves in general -- and apparently that is rare. I don't really know if I want to do it, but it is comforting to know my H shopping has been paying off



Wow! What a departure...definitely a more fun path to go into fashion!  That's so great that you were offered a role to head a scarf line for a brand!! 

I came from the banking industry and left it a few years ago. Never looked back...well except H was much closer back then. It's great that you have a supportive boss...very rare, I think. 

Good luck with the process!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

AnnaE said:


> I am not unhappy with my job per se, but I work in a very niche-y area of finance, and it not very fulfilling, except for to my bank account. I just don't really feel like I contribute to the world, although I like my job and my team. In addition, most job opportunities are based in TX, and I would have to move there to really pursue a successful career, and I am not moving there (no offence to those of you who live there... I just find it very hard to acclimate to the social fabric there; I don't even really drive so that alone gives me nightmares). My husband is looking at some executive positions on the West Coast, and there are no jobs in my current space there at all. I feel like it is high time for a change.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent about that! Hope I am not boring anyone.
> 
> I have been thinking of working at an intersection of fashion and technology and have been talking to some companies in the space. It is amazing what happens when one actually starts talking to people about one's career ambitions. I just got offered a chance to run a scarf line by a fairly famous designer based on the fact that I am such a big Hermes scarf fan and know a lot about scarves in general -- and apparently that is rare. I don't really know if I want to do it, but it is comforting to know my H shopping has been paying off



*AnnaE*, that is great that you have a supportive DH and boss. Definitely, the best of luck to you and let us know what happens next with a new job position.


----------



## katekluet

AnnaE, I admire you for exploring options and having the courage and initiative to make a big change!


----------



## Fabfashion

AnnaE said:


> Do you think Armani makeup is high quality overall? I have been looking at their red lipsticks, but as I currently have around 15 of those from other brands, I don't think it is reasonable to be in the market for another one.
> 
> I heard about that brush! It looks cool, glad to hear it works well also.
> 
> Thanks for your kind words. I am actually really lucky as I have a great relationship with my boss, and he knows I am looking to leave so is ok with me taking time off and 'sick days' while I am doing my research.



AnnaE, I'm sure you'll find something you love. So nice that your boss and DH are supportive. Sounds like you exude positive and vibrant energy and kudos for already getting an offer whether you want it or not. <<virtual high five>>

I love Armani makeup. I have their Luminous Silk Foundation for when I want to be done up--big presentation, dinner, gala, etc. I also have their Face Fabric make up for day to day, almost like a tinted moisturizer type but it feels so luxurious. I have tried Dior, YSL, Hourglass foundation but always come back. Their lipstick is creamy but has staying power. Also like their blush and eyeshadows. I'm always a YSL fan for lips, Nars for eyeshadows and blush. Armani is on par with these brands but love their foundation the most. I also love Tom Ford lipsticks and blush (and it goes on beautifully with the Nars brush).


----------



## Fabfashion

Cavalier Girl said:


> Mindi, that's an amazing body count!  I'm so pathetic, I never recognize famous people.  My companions always have to nudge me and tell me who it is.  Heck, I once passed right by my own sister in a local mall.  Yes, definitely pathetic.


Cavalier Girl, I am very oblivious to my surrounding in general. This goes beyond celebs. If my DH and I go to a mall or some place where we're to meet up later, I'd have no clue what clothing he has on--color, style, pants or shorts, dark or light. And this is after driving in the same car with him to get to the destination. Sad, I know!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Thursday everyone!  I finally got all my new plants planted&#127803; Strange thing: I found 45 pennies on the ground while I was digging a flower bed- no idea how the coins got there.  Nobody walks past that part of my yard.  That's 45 cents closer to my next special order


----------



## MASEML

*xiangxiang *, happy voting day! 

Hello all! Will write more later, just got to the office and remembered it's UK Election Day! Exciting!


----------



## chicinthecity777

^^ I have done this already! But I suspect this will not be the end of it!


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Thursday everyone!  I finally got all my new plants planted&#127803; Strange thing: I found 45 pennies on the ground while I was digging a flower bed- no idea how the coins got there.  Nobody walks past that part of my yard.  That's 45 cents closer to my next special order


That's progress, Madam! What do you have in mind for your next SO?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> ^^ I have done this already! But I suspect this will not be the end of it!



*xiangxiang*, such a close election, hopefully we will know the results tomorrow. 

Do you have the day off because of the election? Probably not but hope this finds you well and happy. 

Like *MASEML*, will post more later, trying to rally and beginning to sort through all the clothes in my packing room. Wish there was an emoji for UGH and GRRR.

*MadamB*, forty-five cents in your lawn? Strange!!! 

Have a great day, ladies.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, such a close election, hopefully we will know the results tomorrow.
> 
> Do you have the day off because of the election? Probably not but hope this finds you well and happy.
> 
> Like *MASEML*, will post more later, trying to rally and beginning to sort through all the clothes in my packing room. Wish there was an emoji for UGH and GRRR.
> 
> *MadamB*, forty-five cents in your lawn? Strange!!!
> 
> Have a great day, ladies.



*Vigee*, honey! we don't get a day off. The polling stations open until 10pm. But I normally vote via post. I have had a busy morning. I was originally going to go to the gym first thing in the morning but one thing after another so only just got back.


----------



## MSO13

Hello ladies!

It's busy, busy this week so I'm struggling to keep up with the posts. Hope everyone is having a wonderful week. I am looking forward to a Saturday off this weekend but do have a little work on Sunday. Next weekend I should have the whole thing off which I am greatly looking forward to.

This afternoon I'm hoping to finalize all our travel plans and I'm considering a new Rimowa based on all your recommendations! I have a lot of travel bags that look cool but are not super functional and there's so much walking at the airports we'll be at. Wheels would be great. I guess I should also consider the Longchamp as I would like to bring Ms.M the HAC with me on our travels along with my Trio for running around. 

Back this evening I hope!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Thursday, ladies!  It's going to be HOT today and humid too. And this weekend is going to be in the mid-80sF/30C. It's crazy but after the winter we had, I'm not complaining. It's very busy this week but I love popping into the cafe for a mental break. There was a jewelry trunk show at work today featuring work by a local designer, Alynne Lavigne, whose work has been featured in Vogue, etc. It's to benefit a charity. It was nice to be able to shop without leaving the office. 

xiangxiang, how goes the election? One of our provinces, Alberta, just had an election a few days ago and the leading party for 44 years got kicked out. It was a huge upset.

Vigee, when do you leave for Dallas? How's packing coming along?

Hopefully, I'll be able to hop over to H this afternoon to check out twillies for my RJ K. Just need to remember I only need one. Lol.

Hi MASEML, dharma, Madam, MrsO, MrsJDS, Mindi, Kate, AnnaE, Cavalier Girl and everyone! Have an awesome day!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> That's progress, Madam! What do you have in mind for your next SO?


 
Hi, Fabfashion   I'm hoping for Rose Tyrien.


----------



## katekluet

FabF, that new Kelly is quite economical, only needing one twilly ) want to see what you choose
MadameB, very mysterious, wonder how so many pennies got there?
It is 50 degrees here, drippy, chilly and damp...back into wool sweaters.
Did you all see the fun photos in the. National meetup thread? Everyone was so friendly and enthusiastic it made it extra fun.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Fabfashion  I'm hoping for Rose Tyrien.


 
RT is such a gorgeous color, Madam!!! Fingers crossed she finds her way to you soon!


----------



## Suncatcher

katekluet said:


> FabF, that new Kelly is quite economical, only needing one twilly ) want to see what you choose
> MadameB, very mysterious, wonder how so many pennies got there?
> It is 50 degrees here, drippy, chilly and damp...back into wool sweaters.
> Did you all see the fun photos in the. National meetup thread? Everyone was so friendly and enthusiastic it made it extra fun.




Never thought I would see kelly and economical in the same sentence!

Odd how you are back in wool sweaters and we have to start worrying about humidity!

Will check out the national meet up thread. I will seriously consider going next year!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies! Just a quick catch-up post before dinner. 

*MadamB*, Rose Tyrien is a beautiful shade of pink. Please keep us posted if your SO is accepted. 

*FabF*, packing is simply not happening yet but it will, promise!!! Did you pick out a twilly yet? 

*kate*, sorry about your weather and fifty degrees sounds freezing to me now that we have had such wonderful temperatures recently. 

*MrsJDS*, loved your post, "Never thought I would see kelly and economical in the same sentence!", HA!

Have a good evening all.


----------



## MASEML

katekluet said:


> FabF, that new Kelly is quite economical, only needing one twilly ) want to see what you choose
> MadameB, very mysterious, wonder how so many pennies got there?
> It is 50 degrees here, drippy, chilly and damp...back into wool sweaters.
> Did you all see the fun photos in the. National meetup thread? Everyone was so friendly and enthusiastic it made it extra fun.



Lol, Kate you are too funny! Gosh it's chilly where you are! We were like that a couple weeks ago but now we are in the 70s/80s! Hope you get back up there with us soon!


----------



## MASEML

*Vigee*, when do you leave for your M Day trip? Have a safe flight if you don't pop in to the cafe before you leave. What are you bringing?!


----------



## Fabfashion

Kate, that's very funny! So true though, today is the least I spent at H. Just one twilly, not for a lack of trying to find other things though. I was just thinking the other day that it's funny how after having spent so much on a bag, I still have to buy other supporting items such as twillies for the handles, insert for the inside, travel bag to protect it during a flight, may be a charm for decoration. I guess the bag alone is just like a base model car. Lol. 

Vigee, no worries about packing. Just a credit card and you're good to go.  The store has RJ K bracelet (I think) but it looks rather plastic-y. I don't mind Epsom and on a sellier it looks great. But on a bracelet, it looks a little off. 

I'll take a pic of the twilly--very pretty color and post it on the H purchase thread. 

How was everyone else's day?


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - I'm about to pass out ... so tired!  Last night I was at the symphony.  Saw this wunderkid violinist play Mendelsohn's Violin Concerto in E - everyone was on their feet saying bravo, bravo, bravo.  He was unbelievably technically precise yet poetic.  Anyway, was tired after being out late and up early again today so I'm counting down the minutes till I can crawl into bed.


I purchased a pristine H horse hair tassel charm and it arrived yesterday.  My first purchase from a reseller.  Yay!  It looks great with my etoupe B.  (No I don't have a picture of it yet ... will take one tomorrow and share).


FabF - can't wait to see your twilly.   Yes, buying the bag is like buying the base model of a car.  But not just any car.  An expensive one ... like a Porsche ...


Madam - I love RT.  Such a great pop of pink!


Vigee - did you spend the day by the pool?


MASEML - did you end up at the Aquazzurra sale?


MrsO - do you have any other baking projects in mind this weekend?


Okay ladies - am very tired ... need to head off to bed!  Hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - I'm about to pass out ... so tired!  Last night I was at the symphony.  Saw this wunderkid violinist play Mendelsohn's Violin Concerto in E - everyone was on their feet saying bravo, bravo, bravo.  He was unbelievably technically precise yet poetic.  Anyway, was tired after being out late and up early again today so I'm counting down the minutes till I can crawl into bed.
> 
> 
> I purchased a pristine H horse hair tassel charm and it arrived yesterday.  My first purchase from a reseller.  Yay!  It looks great with my etoupe B.  (No I don't have a picture of it yet ... will take one tomorrow and share).
> 
> 
> FabF - can't wait to see your twilly.   Yes, buying the bag is like buying the base model of a car.  But not just any car.  An expensive one ... like a Porsche ...
> 
> 
> Madam - I love RT.  Such a great pop of pink!
> 
> 
> Vigee - did you spend the day by the pool?
> 
> 
> MASEML - did you end up at the Aquazzurra sale?
> 
> 
> MrsO - do you have any other baking projects in mind this weekend?
> 
> 
> Okay ladies - am very tired ... need to head off to bed!  Hi to everyone else!!!



Hope you get some rest MrsJDS! The symphony sounds like a lovely evening despite it tiring you out. Congrats on the tassel, I love my natural one! 

No baking this weekend, I'm a little busy on Sunday and I needed to walk a ton to burn off the donuts earlier in the week since I obviously had to taste test before serving them


----------



## MSO13

Evening all!

Madam B, I hope your RT comes through for you this year! Is it a B or a K? 

Vigee, I did order a Longchamp expandable duffel today. I got the Gunmetal color. Now Ms.M will be safe in the airport and on the plane! Will have to go to a luggage department somewhere to investigate the Rimowa in person soon. 

Fab, which twilly did you buy? Yes, I agree about the base model plus all the extras as that seems how it goes. I like my HAC au naturel so far and have not tried twillies on the handles, none of mine match as I usually wear them as ties but I guess I'm all set if I ever get my K! 

Kate, call me a weirdo but I love that weather. I'm happiest in the mid 50s to the 60s which in my area happens for about 2 weeks. It's been sunny and warm but it's too warm for me already. It must be my love of cashmere! Hope it warms up for you though! 

We had a very productive day today and I had time to book all our tickets and hotels for June. I also may have an exciting something arriving from H.com tomorrow, let's hope Fed Ex decides to actually knock on the studio door. You guys will be the first to know when it gets here but it was top of my wish list! 

DH and I are watching a recorded episode of Million Dollar Listing, his favorite so you guys have a great night!


----------



## MASEML

Evening ladies! 

*MrsJDS*, I didn't go to the Aquazzara sale....I thought about it but then I became lazy. . I'm sorry I don't have any news to report on the sale. The symphony sounds heavenly, I should be more cultured and attend these type of things. Have a good night's rest! 

*MrsO*, ooooh you'll have to do a reveal of your H.com purchase! That's so great that you accomplished a lot today and booked tickets and hotels for next month. Is this the trip with your DF? 

*FabF*, saw your twilly! Matches perfectly. Love it! How was the shop stocked today? Good stuff? 

*Madam*, Oooh RT! Beautiful, yes, please keep us posted with your SO status. 

We are watching lip sync battle, have any of you seen it? It's hysterical...celebrities lip syncing songs. Anne Hathaway is by far my favourite. Her lip sync of Miley Cyrus' Wrecking Ball is hysterical. If you ladies have the time, I recommended finding it on You Tube (would also recommend watching Miley's video of that song).


----------



## MSO13

MASEML said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> *MrsJDS*, I didn't go to the Aquazzara sale....I thought about it but then I became lazy. . I'm sorry I don't have any news to report on the sale. The symphony sounds heavenly, I should be more cultured and attend these type of things. Have a good night's rest!
> 
> *MrsO*, ooooh you'll have to do a reveal of your H.com purchase! That's so great that you accomplished a lot today and booked tickets and hotels for next month. Is this the trip with your DF?
> 
> *FabF*, saw your twilly! Matches perfectly. Love it! How was the shop stocked today? Good stuff?
> 
> *Madam*, Oooh RT! Beautiful, yes, please keep us posted with your SO status.
> 
> We are watching lip sync battle, have any of you seen it? It's hysterical...celebrities lip syncing songs. Anne Hathaway is by far my favourite. Her lip sync of Miley Cyrus' Wrecking Ball is hysterical. If you ladies have the time, I recommended finding it on You Tube (would also recommend watching Miley's video of that song).



No that will be in about 2 years, we're going to Chicago and Florida to see family in June!


----------



## Mindi B

OMG, MASEML, I just checked out Ms. Hathaway doing "Wrecking Ball."  Genius.


----------



## Fabfashion

Good evening, all! Here's a pic of Miss Rose with a rose compas twilly. I posted it on the purchase thread too but thought I'd share it here with all my cafe friends. It was the first one my SA pulled out. They happened to have a lot of twillies today but this one works best. RJ is rather tricky. It's pinky peach. I think I'll look for a darker twilly in the fall for wintery months. Now I need to figure out what to wear for Mother's Day dinner. We're going to my favorite surf/turf resto and now 2 other families are joining us. The more the merrier. 

I learned something new from my SA today. We were talking about a clutch and she said they rarely get one. One of her clients have waited nearly 4 years for a Medor clutch. It's because each season H brings out one or two clutch styles and may then rest them the next season. So not all clutch styles are available all the time--I didn't know that. So if I want a specific clutch design, it'll depend on when it's released again. She said she can get me everything on my WL (didn't have one) as long as I'm not in a hurry or just get what's available. Funny how my local store runs. Is this the same at your store? So I asked for any kind of clutch and a black gator CDC GHW but she put me down for any color so she can let me know if an exotic comes in. She said they haven't got one for over 6 months now. The store also never had a silver Galop bracelet and she said to get from h.com if they have one. 

I asked her about a B30 and she thinks it'll be too small capacity wise for me even though it's a better size proportionally. When she flipped her binder to the B30 waiting list, there are 3 pages full of names. Wow! I guess the waiting list is alive and well. I didn't put my name down. I think I'm good with B/Ks for a good long while. 

So that was an enlightening chat I had today. 

MrsO, can't wait to see what the delivery man brings. 

MASEML, I fear the store here still doesn't have a huge stock. And now I discovered the wait list! 

Good night ladies!


----------



## MASEML

MrsOwen3 said:


> No that will be in about 2 years, we're going to Chicago and Florida to see family in June!



*MrsO*, that's right! My bad for not remembering. Those will be very fun trips!



Mindi B said:


> OMG, MASEML, I just checked out Ms. Hathaway doing "Wrecking Ball."  Genius.



*Mindi*, Anne Hathaway is awesome. I still can't believe how funny she was! 




Fabfashion said:


> Good evening, all! Here's a pic of Miss Rose with a rose compas twilly. I posted it on the purchase thread too but thought I'd share it here with all my cafe friends. It was the first one my SA pulled out. They happened to have a lot of twillies today but this one works best. RJ is rather tricky. It's pinky peach. I think I'll look for a darker twilly in the fall for wintery months. Now I need to figure out what to wear for Mother's Day dinner. We're going to my favorite surf/turf resto and now 2 other families are joining us. The more the merrier.
> 
> I learned something new from my SA today. We were talking about a clutch and she said they rarely get one. One of her clients have waited nearly 4 years for a Medor clutch. It's because each season H brings out one or two clutch styles and may then rest them the next season. So not all clutch styles are available all the time--I didn't know that. So if I want a specific clutch design, it'll depend on when it's released again. She said she can get me everything on my WL (didn't have one) as long as I'm not in a hurry or just get what's available. Funny how my local store runs. Is this the same at your store? So I asked for any kind of clutch and a black gator CDC GHW but she put me down for any color so she can let me know if an exotic comes in. She said they haven't got one for over 6 months now. The store also never had a silver Galop bracelet and she said to get from h.com if they have one.
> 
> I asked her about a B30 and she thinks it'll be too small capacity wise for me even though it's a better size proportionally. When she flipped her binder to the B30 waiting list, there are 3 pages full of names. Wow! I guess the waiting list is alive and well. I didn't put my name down. I think I'm good with B/Ks for a good long while.
> 
> So that was an enlightening chat I had today.
> 
> MrsO, can't wait to see what the delivery man brings.
> 
> MASEML, I fear the store here still doesn't have a huge stock. And now I discovered the wait list!
> 
> Good night ladies!



*FabF*, that's for sharing the insight. I didn't know about the clutch scarcity either. As for clutches, we get them. I've seen croc medors in my store - saw 3 of them! It was leading up to Xmas so the store was probably stocked up for that. I haven't seen any other types of clutches (poss an egee) but I also haven't ever asked. Woah, that wait list is ridiculous!!  

I have a b30, I love this size! Admittedly, I don't carry a lot of things so it's perfect for me. 

Your M Day plans sound delicious. Surf/turf yum!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> *Vigee*, when do you leave for your M Day trip? Have a safe flight if you don't pop in to the cafe before you leave. What are you bringing?!





MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - I'm about to pass out ... so tired!  Last night I was at the symphony.  Saw this wunderkid violinist play Mendelsohn's Violin Concerto in E - everyone was on their feet saying bravo, bravo, bravo.  He was unbelievably technically precise yet poetic.  Anyway, was tired after being out late and up early again today so I'm counting down the minutes till I can crawl into bed.
> 
> 
> I purchased a pristine H horse hair tassel charm and it arrived yesterday.  My first purchase from a reseller.  Yay!  It looks great with my etoupe B.  (No I don't have a picture of it yet ... will take one tomorrow and share).
> 
> 
> FabF - can't wait to see your twilly.   Yes, buying the bag is like buying the base model of a car.  But not just any car.  An expensive one ... like a Porsche ...
> 
> 
> Madam - I love RT.  Such a great pop of pink!
> 
> 
> Vigee - did you spend the day by the pool?



Morning ladies and TGIF. Okay I admit it ~ I'm early to the cafe this morning. 

*xiangxiang*, are you out there somewhere? You are the only one that might be awake at this hour except *MrsJDS*, too. What are your plans for this weekend? When do you leave for the SofF? 

*MrsJDS*, the symphony sounded marvelous and quite relaxing, although after a long day at the office can imagine that you were very tired last night by the time you arrived home. DH and I had a box at our orchestra for years, and it was quite enjoyable except the gentleman in the box next to us always smelled quite strongly of italian hoagies. Funny enough, after all these years that is still a strong memory. 

Also, congrats on your H horse hair tassel charm, can't wait to see a pic! 

*MASEML*, leaving for Dallas on Sunday morning and am in the depths of packing everything in my carry-on rolly. Will commence in earnest tomorrow morning, am simply filing my packing room with outfits today and trying to weed out miscellaneous items ~ not an easy task. 

*FabF*, your new twilly on your RJ K GHW is perfection. So sorry to hear that the coordinating KD looked plastically and that was the commentary over at the CDC thread, too. Hmmm, that's a shame but other treasures await you. 

*MrsO*, looking forward to your H reveal. Yay you! 

Yes, my routine revolves around this glorious weather and we are in for a scorcher today. Have errands to run but should be home by late morning in order to spend another day by the pool reading a tome called, "How to Drive" by a British race car driver, Ben Collins.  

Last but nut least, love lip-sync battles especially the epic ones on Jimmy Fallon, my fav being Gwen Stefani singing Call Me Maybe. Will check out Ann Hathaway on YouTube, bet it is hysterical and thanks for the recommendation.  

Have a great Friday all and will check back in later.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ladies! I have been glued to election result this morning. since we can't discuss politics on here, all I can say is I am please. FTSE100 is up and currency is stable. All good!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies! I have been glued to election result this morning. since we can't discuss politics on here, all I can say is I am please. FTSE100 is up and currency is stable. All good!




OMG, must check The Economist IMMEDIATELY!!! Completely forgot about your election since it is not mentioned in the news here at all. 

Okay, no political chit chat but glad that you are happy, *xiangxiang*!!! 

P.S. Just read the news and yes, very happy about this!!! Yay!


----------



## MASEML

TGIF ladies! It's the weekend (almost)! What does everyone have planned for the weekend? Exciting Mother's Day plans? It's your day ladies  

*Vigee*, my my, you are early to the cafe! Lol, Vigee, narrowing down outfits for a trip is hard, I don't envy you. Nevertheless, I'm excited for you as your Dallas trip will be so relaxing - I envy this big time! 
Good luck with your outfit selection process today. 

Only bc your DD worked for Rachel Zoe, she's in the news for starting something great - bringing child care to the office! I think she started a nursery in her office. 

*FabF*, is the RJ KD only available in epsom? Did your SA say it might come in swift, box or some other smooth leather? But agree with *Vigee*, other treasures await, I'm 100% sure of this! 

*MrsO*, eagerly anticipating what you ordered! Will you do a reveal for us?  

*Xiangxiang*, hope your political party won the election. Must have been an exciting day yesterday. I read in the news that the media isn't permitted to report on exit polls during voting hours (I suppose to influence voters who haven't yet cast their vote?). keeps things suspenseful! I can't remember what we do in the U.S., but I think the media can report anything. 

*MrsJDS*, H horse hair tassel charm is perfect. Pic please!! 

Hello to *Mindi*, *Kate*, *MadamB* and everyone else!


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> ladies! I have been glued to election result this morning. Since we can't discuss politics on here, all i can say is i am please. Ftse100 is up and currency is stable. All good!



:d:d

Tha above are supposed to be happy faces with big grins!


----------



## MSO13

Morning all and afternoon to you Xiangxiang! 

I was up with the birds, our cats and Vigee [emoji3], I love sleeping with the windows open but I do get up very early from the noises of the neighborhood waking up. 

Vigee, I'm excited for your Dallas trip! Last time we were there  DH wanted to do touristy stuff so we went to the JFK museum but that's not a fun or relaxing time. It is interesting and well done from a historic perspective though. 

It's another gorgeous day here, I have some running around to do and some work to wrap up for the weekend. I hope all the mothers of the cafe have fun weekend plans! Hopefully I'll be back with my reveal later today!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning all and afternoon to you Xiangxiang!
> 
> I was up with the birds, our cats and Vigee [emoji3], I love sleeping with the windows open but I do get up very early from the noises of the neighborhood waking up.
> 
> Vigee, I'm excited for your Dallas trip! Last time we were there  DH wanted to do touristy stuff so we went to the JFK museum but that's not a fun or relaxing time. It is interesting and well done from a historic perspective though.
> 
> It's another gorgeous day here, I have some running around to do and some work to wrap up for the weekend. I hope all the mothers of the cafe have fun weekend plans! Hopefully I'll be back with my reveal later today!



*MrsO*, DH already mentioned visiting a Presidential Memorial Library ~ dare I say that this is not on my top ten things to do? 

DH has business in Dallas so hopefully he will be very, very busy!  

Also, great that you were up early today, love early mornings!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> Good evening, all! Here's a pic of Miss Rose with a rose compas twilly. I posted it on the purchase thread too but thought I'd share it here with all my cafe friends. It was the first one my SA pulled out. They happened to have a lot of twillies today but this one works best. RJ is rather tricky. It's pinky peach. I think I'll look for a darker twilly in the fall for wintery months. Now I need to figure out what to wear for Mother's Day dinner. We're going to my favorite surf/turf resto and now 2 other families are joining us. The more the merrier.
> 
> I learned something new from my SA today. We were talking about a clutch and she said they rarely get one. One of her clients have waited nearly 4 years for a Medor clutch. It's because each season H brings out one or two clutch styles and may then rest them the next season. So not all clutch styles are available all the time--I didn't know that. So if I want a specific clutch design, it'll depend on when it's released again. She said she can get me everything on my WL (didn't have one) as long as I'm not in a hurry or just get what's available. Funny how my local store runs. Is this the same at your store? So I asked for any kind of clutch and a black gator CDC GHW but she put me down for any color so she can let me know if an exotic comes in. She said they haven't got one for over 6 months now. The store also never had a silver Galop bracelet and she said to get from h.com if they have one.
> 
> I asked her about a B30 and she thinks it'll be too small capacity wise for me even though it's a better size proportionally. When she flipped her binder to the B30 waiting list, there are 3 pages full of names. Wow! I guess the waiting list is alive and well. I didn't put my name down. I think I'm good with B/Ks for a good long while.
> 
> So that was an enlightening chat I had today.
> 
> MrsO, can't wait to see what the delivery man brings.
> 
> MASEML, I fear the store here still doesn't have a huge stock. And now I discovered the wait list!
> 
> Good night ladies!



Fabfashion - interesting note on the H clutches.  I had no idea, something  to keep in mind.  I have a B30 and B35.  The B30 looks better on me because of my size but the B35 is useful when I'm traveling or using it for work.  I like both sizes.  My SA has advised they can source items too as long as there's no rush.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> Good evening, all! Here's a pic of Miss Rose with a rose compas twilly. I posted it on the purchase thread too but thought I'd share it here with all my cafe friends. It was the first one my SA pulled out. They happened to have a lot of twillies today but this one works best. RJ is rather tricky. It's pinky peach. I think I'll look for a darker twilly in the fall for wintery months. Now I need to figure out what to wear for Mother's Day dinner. We're going to my favorite surf/turf resto and now 2 other families are joining us. The more the merrier.
> 
> I learned something new from my SA today. We were talking about a clutch and she said they rarely get one. One of her clients have waited nearly 4 years for a Medor clutch. It's because each season H brings out one or two clutch styles and may then rest them the next season. So not all clutch styles are available all the time--I didn't know that. So if I want a specific clutch design, it'll depend on when it's released again. She said she can get me everything on my WL (didn't have one) as long as I'm not in a hurry or just get what's available. Funny how my local store runs. Is this the same at your store? So I asked for any kind of clutch and a black gator CDC GHW but she put me down for any color so she can let me know if an exotic comes in. She said they haven't got one for over 6 months now. The store also never had a silver Galop bracelet and she said to get from h.com if they have one.
> 
> I asked her about a B30 and she thinks it'll be too small capacity wise for me even though it's a better size proportionally. When she flipped her binder to the B30 waiting list, there are 3 pages full of names. Wow! I guess the waiting list is alive and well. I didn't put my name down. I think I'm good with B/Ks for a good long while.
> 
> So that was an enlightening chat I had today.
> 
> MrsO, can't wait to see what the delivery man brings.
> 
> MASEML, I fear the store here still doesn't have a huge stock. And now I discovered the wait list!
> 
> Good night ladies!





MrsOwen3 said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Madam B, I hope your RT comes through for you this year! Is it a B or a K?
> 
> Vigee, I did order a Longchamp expandable duffel today. I got the Gunmetal color. Now Ms.M will be safe in the airport and on the plane! Will have to go to a luggage department somewhere to investigate the Rimowa in person soon.
> 
> Fab, which twilly did you buy? Yes, I agree about the base model plus all the extras as that seems how it goes. I like my HAC au naturel so far and have not tried twillies on the handles, none of mine match as I usually wear them as ties but I guess I'm all set if I ever get my K!
> 
> Kate, call me a weirdo but I love that weather. I'm happiest in the mid 50s to the 60s which in my area happens for about 2 weeks. It's been sunny and warm but it's too warm for me already. It must be my love of cashmere! Hope it warms up for you though!
> 
> We had a very productive day today and I had time to book all our tickets and hotels for June. I also may have an exciting something arriving from H.com tomorrow, let's hope Fed Ex decides to actually knock on the studio door. You guys will be the first to know when it gets here but it was top of my wish list!
> 
> DH and I are watching a recorded episode of Million Dollar Listing, his favorite so you guys have a great night!



Mrs0 - how exciting you were able to obtain a priority wish list item!  Can't wait to see your reveal.  I like to watch Million Dollar Listing too.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG, must check The Economist IMMEDIATELY!!! Completely forgot about your election since it is not mentioned in the news here at all.
> 
> Okay, no political chit chat but glad that you are happy, *xiangxiang*!!!
> 
> P.S. Just read the news and yes, very happy about this!!! Yay!





MASEML said:


> :d:d
> 
> Tha above are supposed to be happy faces with big grins!



Thank you ladies! Yes you are correct. The media is not supposed to report exit poll results before polling closing time. One of the candidates standing for election did via tweeter and got told off!


----------



## chicinthecity777

*Fabfashion*, your K is beautiful with you new twilly! 

*MrsOwen*, your morning sounds so cheerful! And yay to good weather too! Ours isn't all great.


----------



## Fabfashion

TGIF, ladies! I can't believe I'm in a sheer summery blouse today. We're expecting some 80F weather with humidity. I think my hair can tell already.

MASEML, I'll have to google that AH video. Never watched this show but the premise sounds very funny. I didn't specifically ask my SA about RJ in other leather. So far I haven't seen it in other leather on H.com (they do have a few RJ leather bracelets). 

Vigee, enjoy your day at the pool today and happy packing tomorrow! Have you decided on the Chanel cuff?

MrsJDS, hope you're all recovered from too much fun at the symphony.  Congrats on your new charm! Please share pic. I've never seen one IRL.

MrsO, tick tock tick tock. I won't be able to concentrate if I know a package is coming. Can't wait to see your reveal! I'm going to wait and not get my Galop bracelet from h.com until August so it'll be truly my bday present. Hope it will still be there. I'll even let DH push the purchase button so it'll feel like it's coming from him instead of me picking up his prezzies for me. Lol. 

SmoothCoatGirl, I was surprised to hear about the clutches too. I guess B/K/E/GP and Picotin are more of their regular items that the store will always have albeit some of the colors may be seasonal.

Kate, hope it's warmer today for you or at least sunny. Strange how we'd be so much hotter than your side of the continent.

xiangxiang, I heard the election news on the radio this am. Glad it all turns out well and the economy will be stable. Are you visiting your country house this weekend and any special restaurant plans?

Thank you all on the twilly. Was quite lucky that the store had a huge selection of twillies yesterday. Quite unusual. 

Hi Madam, Mindi, AnnaE and everyone! Have a super day!


----------



## MSO13

woohoo ladies! Couldn't believe it when this popped up on H.com yesterday morning but less than 36 hours later it's in my hot little hands! I found my Craie RGHW CDC!!!

Not only was I holding my breath that the order wouldn't be cancelled, you know how it goes with Fed Ex so I really thought it would be next week. Now I can enjoy it all weekend! This was top of my wishlist as the colors are so perfect for the warmer months so I am thrilled to have it. I even called my boutique to see if I should wait but they still didn't get more and said to go for it. 

Thanks for letting me share, I'm excited it looks so great with my H Comme which is my favorite Spring scarf.


----------



## Suncatcher

Really busy day today but I wanted to share my new charm with you. The pic is over exposed as the sun is behind the object ... I took the pic this morning as I headed off to work. 

I will write more later. 

I like this charm a lot and would definitely hunt around for another one in a different colour!


----------



## AnnaE

Hi everyone!



Fabfashion said:


> Good evening, all! Here's a pic of Miss Rose with a rose compas twilly. I posted it on the purchase thread too but thought I'd share it here with all my cafe friends. It was the first one my SA pulled out. They happened to have a lot of twillies today but this one works best. RJ is rather tricky. It's pinky peach. I think I'll look for a darker twilly in the fall for wintery months. Now I need to figure out what to wear for Mother's Day dinner. We're going to my favorite surf/turf resto and now 2 other families are joining us. The more the merrier.
> 
> I learned something new from my SA today. We were talking about a clutch and she said they rarely get one. One of her clients have waited nearly 4 years for a Medor clutch. It's because each season H brings out one or two clutch styles and may then rest them the next season. So not all clutch styles are available all the time--I didn't know that. So if I want a specific clutch design, it'll depend on when it's released again. She said she can get me everything on my WL (didn't have one) as long as I'm not in a hurry or just get what's available. Funny how my local store runs. Is this the same at your store? So I asked for any kind of clutch and a black gator CDC GHW but she put me down for any color so she can let me know if an exotic comes in. She said they haven't got one for over 6 months now. The store also never had a silver Galop bracelet and she said to get from h.com if they have one.
> 
> I asked her about a B30 and she thinks it'll be too small capacity wise for me even though it's a better size proportionally. When she flipped her binder to the B30 waiting list, there are 3 pages full of names. Wow! I guess the waiting list is alive and well. I didn't put my name down. I think I'm good with B/Ks for a good long while.
> 
> Good night ladies!



I love Miss Rose, *Fabfashion*!

Wow, did not know that about clutches. I am not much of a clutch person, but I do use my vintage Rio sometimes. Good thing too, I guess, as it seems they are harder to come by than a B or a K! (although a 3 page long waiting list...wow)



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies! I have been glued to election result this morning. since we can't discuss politics on here, all I can say is I am please. FTSE100 is up and currency is stable. All good!



Been watching the elections too since that's all I heard about for 10 days in London! Glad you are pleased, looks like many worse options have been averted.



MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning all and afternoon to you Xiangxiang!
> 
> I was up with the birds, our cats and Vigee [emoji3], I love sleeping with the windows open but I do get up very early from the noises of the neighborhood waking up.
> 
> Vigee, I'm excited for your Dallas trip! Last time we were there  DH wanted to do touristy stuff so we went to the JFK museum but that's not a fun or relaxing time. It is interesting and well done from a historic perspective though.
> 
> It's another gorgeous day here, I have some running around to do and some work to wrap up for the weekend. I hope all the mothers of the cafe have fun weekend plans! Hopefully I'll be back with my reveal later today!



Morning! My cat also woke me up early...grr. The creature insists on sleeping on top me always. Hopes yours are better!

And that bracelet...swoon!!!



MrsJDS said:


> Really busy day today but I wanted to share my new charm with you. The pic is over exposed as the sun is behind the object ... I took the pic this morning as I headed off to work.
> 
> I will write more later.
> 
> I like this charm a lot and would definitely hunt around for another one in a different colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989335



Beautiful and so unusual! Are the bristles soft? Horse hair always seems like it should be rough to me.


I am working from home today, which in reality meant heading to a 7:20am appointment with a dermatologist, who commented on how my Alexander MCQueen dress doesn't go with my sports watch. Argh. (ok -- it doesn't, but it was 7:20 am and I am training really hard for several races, so I practically live with the darn thing). My skin is fine though!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> woohoo ladies! Couldn't believe it when this popped up on H.com yesterday morning but less than 36 hours later it's in my hot little hands! I found my Craie RGHW CDC!!!
> 
> Not only was I holding my breath that the order wouldn't be cancelled, you know how it goes with Fed Ex so I really thought it would be next week. Now I can enjoy it all weekend! This was top of my wishlist as the colors are so perfect for the warmer months so I am thrilled to have it. I even called my boutique to see if I should wait but they still didn't get more and said to go for it.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, I'm excited it looks so great with my H Comme which is my favorite Spring scarf.



MrsO, you're CDC looks fabulous! Congrats! I'm sure you'll get so much use out of it and may be even in the winter when you wear winter whites or contrast against black. Which design is your scarf and is it a 70/90? So pretty!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Really busy day today but I wanted to share my new charm with you. The pic is over exposed as the sun is behind the object ... I took the pic this morning as I headed off to work.
> 
> I will write more later.
> 
> I like this charm a lot and would definitely hunt around for another one in a different colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989335



What a lovely charm, MrsJDS! I don't think I've seen it in black before. Goes beautifully with your B. Congrats!


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> MrsO, you're CDC looks fabulous! Congrats! I'm sure you'll get so much use out of it and may be even in the winter when you wear winter whites or contrast against black. Which design is your scarf and is it a 70/90? So pretty!



Hi Fab, thank you I'm so excited about it! My scarf is a 70cm vintage silk, the design is H Comme Hermes in CW 21 or 20. I can't remember and these are the two CW numbers that I bought though. It's the graffiti print from Zoe Pauwels. I find these very wearable in a messy cowboy and the silk is so very soft and drapey. 

I don't wear a lot of winter white, I'm a messy klutz and forever spilling on myself but it does look great with black. I know I'm going to wear it a ton and I feel so lucky to have found it!


----------



## MSO13

AnnaE said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I love Miss Rose, *Fabfashion*!
> 
> Wow, did not know that about clutches. I am not much of a clutch person, but I do use my vintage Rio sometimes. Good thing too, I guess, as it seems they are harder to come by than a B or a K! (although a 3 page long waiting list...wow)
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching the elections too since that's all I heard about for 10 days in London! Glad you are pleased, looks like many worse options have been averted.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning! My cat also woke me up early...grr. The creature insists on sleeping on top me always. Hopes yours are better!
> 
> And that bracelet...swoon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful and so unusual! Are the bristles soft? Horse hair always seems like it should be rough to me.
> 
> 
> I am working from home today, which in reality meant heading to a 7:20am appointment with a dermatologist, who commented on how my Alexander MCQueen dress doesn't go with my sports watch. Argh. (ok -- it doesn't, but it was 7:20 am and I am training really hard for several races, so I practically live with the darn thing). My skin is fine though!



Thanks AnnaE! Our kitties are confined to a different part of the house due to their continually interrupting our sleep but my sweet little pest loves to cry for her breakfast at the crack of dawn only in the warm weather. I love them but I just can't sleep well with them walking all over the place!


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> Really busy day today but I wanted to share my new charm with you. The pic is over exposed as the sun is behind the object ... I took the pic this morning as I headed off to work.
> 
> I will write more later.
> 
> I like this charm a lot and would definitely hunt around for another one in a different colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989335



This looks so great on your B, MrsJDS. I like the back lit image, makes your bag glow!


----------



## MASEML

MrsOwen3 said:


> woohoo ladies! Couldn't believe it when this popped up on H.com yesterday morning but less than 36 hours later it's in my hot little hands! I found my Craie RGHW CDC!!!
> 
> Not only was I holding my breath that the order wouldn't be cancelled, you know how it goes with Fed Ex so I really thought it would be next week. Now I can enjoy it all weekend! This was top of my wishlist as the colors are so perfect for the warmer months so I am thrilled to have it. I even called my boutique to see if I should wait but they still didn't get more and said to go for it.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, I'm excited it looks so great with my H Comme which is my favorite Spring scarf.



MrsO! I missed your reveal! So this is what you purchased. Woo hoo!!! It's so beautiful! Must get my hands on one too, asap. I was planning to wait until my travels but I'm not sure I can wait. I think I'll give my SA a call tomorrow! 

Your gorgy Craie CDC RG matches beautifully with your H Comme scarf!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> woohoo ladies! Couldn't believe it when this popped up on H.com yesterday morning but less than 36 hours later it's in my hot little hands! I found my Craie RGHW CDC!!!
> 
> Not only was I holding my breath that the order wouldn't be cancelled, you know how it goes with Fed Ex so I really thought it would be next week. Now I can enjoy it all weekend! This was top of my wishlist as the colors are so perfect for the warmer months so I am thrilled to have it. I even called my boutique to see if I should wait but they still didn't get more and said to go for it.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, I'm excited it looks so great with my H Comme which is my favorite Spring scarf.





MrsJDS said:


> Really busy day today but I wanted to share my new charm with you. The pic is over exposed as the sun is behind the object ... I took the pic this morning as I headed off to work.
> 
> I will write more later.
> 
> I like this charm a lot and would definitely hunt around for another one in a different colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989335



Hi ladies! Haven't caught up with all of the posts since this morning but this has been a busy cafe today with gorgeous eye-candy, too. 

So, a major shout-out and congrats to *MrsO* and *MrsJDS* for their new stunning H purchases. Love them both! Perfection.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks AnnaE! Our kitties are confined to a different part of the house due to their continually interrupting our sleep but my sweet little pest loves to cry for her breakfast at the crack of dawn only in the warm weather.* I love them but I just can't sleep well with them walking all over the place*!



THIS. Ever wonder why some-one is up at 4am every morning? Ask Coco, my little (HA!) fur baby alarm clock.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

MrsOwen3 said:


> woohoo ladies! Couldn't believe it when this popped up on H.com yesterday morning but less than 36 hours later it's in my hot little hands! I found my Craie RGHW CDC!!!
> 
> Not only was I holding my breath that the order wouldn't be cancelled, you know how it goes with Fed Ex so I really thought it would be next week. Now I can enjoy it all weekend! This was top of my wishlist as the colors are so perfect for the warmer months so I am thrilled to have it. I even called my boutique to see if I should wait but they still didn't get more and said to go for it.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, I'm excited it looks so great with my H Comme which is my favorite Spring scarf.



MrsO - Congrats!  You got your CDC, it's beautiful.  Love your spring scarf too.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

MrsJDS said:


> Really busy day today but I wanted to share my new charm with you. The pic is over exposed as the sun is behind the object ... I took the pic this morning as I headed off to work.
> 
> I will write more later.
> 
> I like this charm a lot and would definitely hunt around for another one in a different colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989335



MrsJDS-  nice charm, looks great with your B.  I also like your twillys.


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> Really busy day today but I wanted to share my new charm with you. The pic is over exposed as the sun is behind the object ... I took the pic this morning as I headed off to work.
> 
> I will write more later.
> 
> I like this charm a lot and would definitely hunt around for another one in a different colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989335



MrsJDS, love your new charm! I've never seen this before...eye candy! Goes so well with your B!


----------



## MASEML

AnnaE said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I love Miss Rose, *Fabfashion*!
> 
> Wow, did not know that about clutches. I am not much of a clutch person, but I do use my vintage Rio sometimes. Good thing too, I guess, as it seems they are harder to come by than a B or a K! (although a 3 page long waiting list...wow)
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching the elections too since that's all I heard about for 10 days in London! Glad you are pleased, looks like many worse options have been averted.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning! My cat also woke me up early...grr. The creature insists on sleeping on top me always. Hopes yours are better!
> 
> And that bracelet...swoon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful and so unusual! Are the bristles soft? Horse hair always seems like it should be rough to me.
> 
> 
> I am working from home today, which in reality meant heading to a 7:20am appointment with a dermatologist, who commented on how my Alexander MCQueen dress doesn't go with my sports watch. Argh. (ok -- it doesn't, but it was 7:20 am and I am training really hard for several races, so I practically live with the darn thing). My skin is fine though!




*AnnaE*, that's an early start for both you and your Dr. Good to hear your skin is fine, always good to get checked. Shame that your dr commented about your watch with your McQueen dress....I'm sure it went perfectly together! In fact, I like pairing casual with formal and expensive with inexpensive. 

*Vigee*, did you decide on your outfits for Dallas today? Success?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> *AnnaE*, that's an early start for both you and your Dr. Good to hear your skin is fine, always good to get checked. Shame that your dr commented about your watch with your McQueen dress....I'm sure it went perfectly together! In fact, I like pairing casual with formal and expensive with inexpensive.
> 
> *Vigee*, *did you decide on your outfits for Dallas today? Success?*



*MASEML*, leaving for Dallas early Sunday morning and completely mystified as to how to pack small for a four day trip. Will probably leave a very messy packing room behind upon departure. My guess is that my standard packing technique of outfits on their hangers is out as well as anything H related. This is going to be interesting and when in doubt ~ PROCRASTINATE.

What are you up to this weekend?


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!!!  I had a really packed day today.  Right after work I had to take the kids to our neighbourhood fun fair.  It was not so fun for me - lots of kids, long lineups in the sun.  I carried my Constance - I just love this bag.  It is the perfect bag to carry when you want to be hands free.  I have my eye on a second one.  


FabF - I am surprised to hear that there is actually a list at the store and it is that long.  That has not been my experience; I do find that my name comes up with sufficient regularity but I'm not afraid to let my SA know what I want!  I do encourage you to do the same too and you might be surprised!  Cross my fingers for you.  


AnnaE - I think at 7am if you want to wear your sport watch with a ball gown, knock yourself out.  Anyone who can show up for a doctor's appointment at 7am has the free reign to wear what she wants without judgment   What are you training for?


MrsO - LOVE your new craie CDC bracelet!  So envious that you guys ACTUALLY have stuff to buy on H.com.  We here have little selection ... I too am with you.  Love my 70s silk scarves.  A versatile size.  I have somewhat fallen out of love with wearing my 90s - prefer my moussies, CSGMs and the 70cm size.


Vigee - I'm always a last minute packer but lately I have been finding that I forget to bring stuff on trips.  Stuff I actually need!  Like a sweater, my bathing suit or my sunglasses.  In fact when I was in Dallas last July I forgot to pack underwear so I had to go to the NM close to our hotel to get some.  (I stayed at the same hotel as MrsO - loved it).  And I think I told you that when we went to Mexico I realized at check-in that I forgot to bring an important item so my DH had to drive home to pick it up ... oy ... not good!


MASEML - do check out the horse hair charm.  I think it's my favourite charm.  It's actually dark brown and goes perfectly with my etoupe B30.


Xiang - good to see you and that the world is alright at your end of the pond!  Will you celebrate your happy outcome?


Okay ladies - I'm turning in!  Will pop back in tomorrow.  I might pop into H tomorrow - will let you know if I do!


----------



## katekluet

MrsO, I love cool weather too, that is one reason we live here....congrats on your great looking new bracelet, it really arrived quickly! I love your H scarf, actually looked for it in LV but they only had a couple and none of the colorways worked...HermesOnly was wearing the blue one and looked so smart. Hopefully I will come across one,,,,
MrsJDS, love your new bag charm...FabF is right lots of accessories for these H bags. 
FabF, you chose just the right twilly for your bag...so cheerful. 
I took my insert out of my kelly and right into one of my BV bags for today, worked great and could find everything....I use my twillys on them sometimes too.
Have a great weekend, everyone! Vigee, a good flight!
,


----------



## Fabfashion

Good evening, all! Hooray, the weekend is finally here! Tomorrow morning, the bicycle club that DH is a member is having a breakfast to kick off the season so DH is taking DDs there and also to ride around the 'real' bike trail. They've never been to one before. I normally would go with them on things like this but DH said not to worry and for me to sleep in. Well, who can argue with logic like that. 

AnnaE, Vigee and Kate, thank you on the twilly! Can't wait to take Miss Rose out this Sunday for Mother's Day dinner. Haven't figured out what to wear yet. Seems I have to reverse engineer to match RJ. Lol. My friends are more sporty casual so I can't get all too dressed up, not that I haven't done that before.  

MrsJDS, my SA showed me the binder which has different sections for different bags, wallets, scarves, etc. I don't know how long it'll take for H to deliver all the requests, B30 for example. Although some clients have specific requests so a bag can be offered to the next person if it doesn't meet the request of the person before or the person was unavailable when the bag comes in. My SA suggested it's a lot easier if I get what she has available--well duh! Last time I wanted a K wallet and have found it on H.com, then she called me 3 weeks later with one so I guess I could have waited but I like the one I got from h.com better because it's BE. DH said just get what I want from Hawaii, DC or during my travels. He thinks it'll be a lot faster which so far has proven to be true. Right now I don't have any WL especially on bags. I think I need to start carrying my existing bags first. And I'll probably be focusing on getting some jewelry to make up for all the bags I've been buying. 

Vigee, good luck packing tomorrow! 

Good night, everyone!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

AnnaE said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am working from home today,* which in reality meant heading to a 7:20am appointment with a dermatologist, who commented on how my Alexander MCQueen dress doesn't go with my sports watch.* Argh. (ok -- it doesn't, but it was 7:20 am and I am training really hard for several races, so I practically live with the darn thing). My skin is fine though!



*AnneE,* there is a saying in Switzerland, that if we wanted anyone's opinion that we would ask for it. Your derm way over-stepped her boundaries making a negative comment about your McQ dress and sports watch IMO. I would have taken offense and commenced looking for a new excellent derm in NYC, they are a dime a dozen. If you wanted style advice you would be having an appointment with a stylist.


----------



## alismarr

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies! I have been glued to election result this morning. since we can't discuss politics on here, all I can say is I am please. FTSE100 is up and currency is stable. All good!




This


----------



## MASEML

Happy Saturday ladies! 

*Xiangxiang*, weirdest thing. We were watching the news last night and there was a smidge of coverage from the UK election. Anyway, they showed a picture of David Cameron on a stage winning his municipality, and on stage were some strange things 1. Elmo and 2. A guy with his arm in a cactus shape (or if cycling, a signaling a turn - left turn?). Anyway, all very strange but indeed funny. 

Adding that SO just told me the cactus shape is a signal to stop in cycling and driving. Oh dear, it's a good thing I'm not on the roads. 

*Vigee*, have you heard of this service that NM offers in collaboration with the Four Seasons? All this talk of forgetting things (count me in on this list) just reminded me of this incredible service. If you are staying at the 4 Seasons, you can book a consultation with a NM stylist of things you would want to wear on your trip. When you arrive in your room, voila, the stylist has filled your closet with clothes from NM. Whatever you keep, you pay for and you just return the rest (the hotel collects it). i heard about this service last year, haven't used it myself yet (not sure I would anyway) but it's an interesting concept. 
Good luck with the packing today! 4 days is a tough amount of time to pack for - not long enough to bring a big suitcase but not short enough to bring just a weekend bag. 

*FabF*, what do you have going on this weekend besides your MDay surf n turf feast? Think your DDs and DH have got a surprise gift for you in addition to your beautiful Kelly? 

*MrsJDS*, what about your Mday plans! A trip to H possibly in the cards? 

I'm really excited to see what thoughtful gifts your families will give to all of you who are moms - from a handmade card, to flowers, to a Versailles scarf (*Vigee*, looking at you). Can't wait for the reveals next week! 

*mrsO*, will you spray your new CDC with leather protector? 

Waves to *Kate*, *MadamB*, *dharma*, *AnnaE* and everyone else I missed.


----------



## MSO13

Morning to everyone! 

I was up early again, it's a bit overcast here. 

*Vigee,* about Coco waking you up. We didn't realize how badly we were sleeping till I got my Fitbit which gives you a sleep report. After about 6 months of tracking it I saw a pattern of both the cats waking me up at the same time and DH's snoring waking me up more intermittently. Now it's one year later and we put the cats in our kitchen/family room which we can close off and they have that large room and the whole basement for the night. DH went to several sleep studies, got a silent sleep mask machine and no more snoring! So now it's just the birds waking me up first thing. I know you love Coco but perhaps once in a while she could sleep someplace else? DH felt so guilty at first but the extra sleep makes a world of difference with us both being so busy all the time. Maybe you'll get some extra sleep in the hotel this week? Good luck with the packing, that is a tough amount of time to pack for!

*Maseml*, that service from NM sounds so cool. I could never do it, I'm too picky and would have nothing to wear but what a great service. Have not thought about protecting the Craie CDC with anything. I was thinking that I'm all stocked up on the spa products so if I got a spot, I have the wipes to remedy it but maybe I should spray something on it before I take the plastic off? 

*Vigee,* did you use the Apple Garde product? 

Happy Mother's Day Weekend to all you mothers in the Cafe! Hope you have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hello and happy Saturday, everyone


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Hello All,

I'm so happy it's Saturday.  Had a very hectic work week and plan on relaxing this weekend.  

Happy Mothers Day to everyone!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies, well it is 10am and am completely packed ~ clothes on hangers and all. Ran an errand too and this shows what it is like to be a morning person but by 6pm will be completely out of energy and dragging.

Packing: took *dharma* or *kate's* advice and limited myself to black and white outfits with all snakeskin ombrè accessories. The only H that was packed was my ombrè CDC PHW and KDT PHW and that's it. Done!

*MASEML*, love the service that NM offers in collaboration with the Four Seasons. This sounds like heaven! Have always dreamt of traveling without any luggage at all and buying everything that is needed when my destination is reached. Going to store this NM information away in my long term memory, thanks.

*MrsO*, will be hard-pressed to lock Coco out of the bedroom at night, just cannot bring myself to do it. She only wakes me up in the mornings and is so sweet and gentle, my guilt would be overwhelming. Figure after four years of this my sleep pattern is adjusted and won't change anyway. A good idea and if she consistently wakes me up at random times, then will have to re-think this. 

Yes, sprayed my craie CDC RGHW with Apple Guarde from Amazon while the plastic was still on it to protect the metal. The good news is that it didn't change color and the swift leather is at least somewhat protected against color transfer and water droplets. Hopefully. Actually sprayed it twice just to be sure of coverage.

*SmoothCoatGirl*, thanks for the Mother's Day shout out. Sweet of you! 

*MadamB*, what are you up to on this cloudy day?

Hope that everyone has a wonderful Saturday!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Saturday, ladies! DDs are still out with DH although they woke me up at 7:10 due to their excitement and I couldn't go back to sleep. I stayed behind but too tired to do much. 

Vigee, congrats on finishing your packing. I usually bring dresses when I go to warm places--take up less space too. Your B/W theme is an excellent idea. Are you bringing a shawl or two for cooler evenings? Now that you're packed, are you spending the day by the pool?

MASEML, no more prezzies for me. I'm usually not big on M'Day, just whatever handmade things DDs bring will be precious enough. 

MrsO, we used to let our furkids sleep on the bed until about a year ago and since then we are sleeping much better. 

Hope everyone is having a great day and happy Mother's Day weekend for those celebrating!  BTW, we used to celebrate even before I had DDs because I was mommy to the furkids. DH would make brunch.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies, well it is 10am and am completely packed ~ clothes on hangers and all. Ran an errand too and this shows what it is like to be a morning person but by 6pm will be completely out of energy and dragging.
> 
> Packing: took *dharma* or *kate's* advice and limited myself to black and white outfits with all snakeskin ombrè accessories. The only H that was packed was my ombrè CDC PHW and KDT PHW and that's it. Done!
> 
> *MASEML*, love the service that NM offers in collaboration with the Four Seasons. This sounds like heaven! Have always dreamt of traveling without any luggage at all and buying everything that is needed when my destination is reached. Going to store this NM information away in my long term memory, thanks.
> 
> *MrsO*, will be hard-pressed to lock Coco out of the bedroom at night, just cannot bring myself to do it. She only wakes me up in the mornings and is so sweet and gentle, my guilt would be overwhelming. Figure after four years of this my sleep pattern is adjusted and won't change anyway. A good idea and if she consistently wakes me up at random times, then will have to re-think this.
> 
> Yes, sprayed my craie CDC RGHW with Apple Guarde from Amazon while the plastic was still on it to protect the metal. The good news is that it didn't change color and the swift leather is at least somewhat protected against color transfer and water droplets. Hopefully. Actually sprayed it twice just to be sure of coverage.
> 
> *SmoothCoatGirl*, thanks for the Mother's Day shout out. Sweet of you!
> 
> *MadamB*, what are you up to on this cloudy day?
> 
> Hope that everyone has a wonderful Saturday!



Hi, Vigee!  I got a long overdue haircut this morning and had a little mishap at the salon: the lady who washed my hair got the back of my shirt soaking wet.  I didn't mind because it gave me an excuse to run down the street to Ralph Lauren and buy a sweater.  Off to the ballet tomorrow.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Vigee!  I got a long overdue haircut this morning and had a little mishap at the salon: the lady who washed my hair got the back of my shirt soaking wet.  I didn't mind because it gave me an excuse to run down the street to Ralph Lauren and buy a sweater.  Off to the ballet tomorrow.



Madam, you're my kind of gal! Turning a lemon into a RL lemonade.  Which ballet are you watching tomorrow?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Vigee!  I got a long overdue haircut this morning and had a little mishap at the salon: the lady who washed my hair got the back of my shirt soaking wet.  I didn't mind because it gave me an excuse to run down the street to Ralph Lauren and buy a sweater.  Off to the ballet tomorrow.



*MadamB*, there is nothing that I like better than a good excuse to spend money. Hope that you found something that you LOVED at RL. 

Enjoy the ballet tomorrow!

*FabF*, just might bring a B/W Doigts de Fee 90cm silk with me but no CSGMs. 

That was always so sweet of your DH on Mother's day to celebrate it with you because of your fur kids. Love hearing these stories.


----------



## MASEML

Ladies! I had a really fun day! Sooo...inspired by *Vigee* and *MrsO*, I finally got my Craie RG CDC! Actually a friend mentioned to me that she saw one so I got it! We are now triplets ladies!! 
Then after my visit to H, we went to a Chanel No5 exhibit. It's interactive so that's cool. But, the best part of the exhibit is the end where you can create your own postcard using ink stamps ("5", "eau parfum", "cc" and stamps of the camellia flower, the Chanel perfume bottle, etc.), and they'll mail it to the recipient (no matter where he/she is located - anywhere in the world)! Attaching my artwork - it's probably the only time I'll be this creative. 

*Vigee*, woohoo packing done! Think you've done well with black and white clothing and ombré CDC. 

*MadamB*, enjoy the ballet! Nothing better than turning lemons into lemonade! 

*FabF*, what did you do with all your free time?! How were your DDs at yoru DH's bike club? They must've been the center of attn .

*MrsO*, have you worn your new CDC? Thank you for enabling my purchase! 

Edited to add: and thank you to *Vigee* who prompted me to look for the Craie CDC in the first place!


----------



## AnnaE

Hi everyone! Got up at 6:30am today to do a long run in Central Park, and was so beat when I got home that I napped for 3 hours! Argh. I feel like I haven't accomplished anything as a result. I hope you guys are having a more productive day.



MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks AnnaE! Our kitties are confined to a different part of the house due to their continually interrupting our sleep but my sweet little pest loves to cry for her breakfast at the crack of dawn only in the warm weather. I love them but I just can't sleep well with them walking all over the place!



My cat gets way too sad when I try to keep him out. He really likes sleeping with me. He is generally ok with not harassing me in the morning, but I guess some mornings he is more hungry than others, so he just insists on very loudly purring until I wake up.



MASEML said:


> *AnnaE*, that's an early start for both you and your Dr. Good to hear your skin is fine, always good to get checked. Shame that your dr commented about your watch with your McQueen dress....I'm sure it went perfectly together! In fact, I like pairing casual with formal and expensive with inexpensive.



Well, I am usually at my desk at work at 7:20, so it is not really that early for me. I was mostly shocked he managed to identify the dress as Alexander McQueen. I really wanted to say that the reason I can fit in the dress, which is fairly body-conscious, is because I work out so much thanks to my watch )



VigeeLeBrun said:


> THIS. Ever wonder why some-one is up at 4am every morning? Ask Coco, my little (HA!) fur baby alarm clock.



Thankfully, Mittens does not usually got for 4am. He does tend to think 5:15 is a perfect breakfast time though!



MrsJDS said:


> AnnaE - I think at 7am if you want to wear your sport watch with a ball gown, knock yourself out.  Anyone who can show up for a doctor's appointment at 7am has the free reign to wear what she wants without judgment   What are you training for?



Well, I _know_ it does not look amazing together, but as a fairly committed athlete, I don't care. I'd love to see this guy try to outrun me  I have a half-marathon coming up, a bunch of shorter races, several triathlons, a full marathon, and a half-Ironman, so yes, I need my watch 



Fabfashion said:


> AnnaE, Vigee and Kate, thank you on the twilly! Can't wait to take Miss Rose out this Sunday for Mother's Day dinner. Haven't figured out what to wear yet. Seems I have to reverse engineer to match RJ. Lol. My friends are more sporty casual so I can't get all too dressed up, not that I haven't done that before.



Oh, I'd love to see the outfit you come up with! I think that color goes with many things.



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *AnneE,* there is a saying in Switzerland, that if we wanted anyone's opinion that we would ask for it. Your derm way over-stepped her boundaries making a negative comment about your McQ dress and sports watch IMO. I would have taken offense and commenced looking for a new excellent derm in NYC, they are a dime a dozen. If you wanted style advice you would be having an appointment with a stylist.



I think he was sort of teasing... at least I hope so. I did not really take offense, but yes, his job is to make sure I don't get skin cancer (and wrinkles ), not dispense style advice!



MASEML said:


> *Vigee*, have you heard of this service that NM offers in collaboration with the Four Seasons? All this talk of forgetting things (count me in on this list) just reminded me of this incredible service. If you are staying at the 4 Seasons, you can book a consultation with a NM stylist of things you would want to wear on your trip. When you arrive in your room, voila, the stylist has filled your closet with clothes from NM. Whatever you keep, you pay for and you just return the rest (the hotel collects it). i heard about this service last year, haven't used it myself yet (not sure I would anyway) but it's an interesting concept.



Oh, I have heard of this, and it seems interesting, although it is not really my cup of tea. I appreciate it the small things, like complimentary shoe shine and shirt pressing at some airline lounges, and the St Regis butler service -- I really like it that they pack and unpack for you. 



MASEML said:


> Ladies! I had a really fun day! Sooo...inspired by *Vigee* and *MrsO*, I finally got my Craie RG CDC! Actually a friend mentioned to me that she saw one so I got it! We are now triplets ladies!!
> Then after my visit to H, we went to a Chanel No5 exhibit. It's interactive so that's cool. But, the best part of the exhibit is the end where you can create your own postcard using ink stamps ("5", "eau parfum", "cc" and stamps of the camellia flower, the Chanel perfume bottle, etc.), and they'll mail it to the recipient (no matter where he/she is located - anywhere in the world)! Attaching my artwork - it's probably the only time I'll be this creative.



This is so cool! And congrats on the CDC of course


----------



## MSO13

MASEML said:


> Ladies! I had a really fun day! Sooo...inspired by *Vigee* and *MrsO*, I finally got my Craie RG CDC! Actually a friend mentioned to me that she saw one so I got it! We are now triplets ladies!!
> Then after my visit to H, we went to a Chanel No5 exhibit. It's interactive so that's cool. But, the best part of the exhibit is the end where you can create your own postcard using ink stamps ("5", "eau parfum", "cc" and stamps of the camellia flower, the Chanel perfume bottle, etc.), and they'll mail it to the recipient (no matter where he/she is located - anywhere in the world)! Attaching my artwork - it's probably the only time I'll be this creative.
> 
> *Vigee*, woohoo packing done! Think you've done well with black and white clothing and ombré CDC.
> 
> *MadamB*, enjoy the ballet! Nothing better than turning lemons into lemonade!
> 
> *FabF*, what did you do with all your free time?! How were your DDs at yoru DH's bike club? They must've been the center of attn .
> 
> *MrsO*, have you worn your new CDC? Thank you for enabling my purchase!
> 
> Edited to add: and thank you to *Vigee* who prompted me to look for the Craie CDC in the first place!




woohoo! congratulations, I love it! Now you have two RGHW right? you need to branch out now and get those other hardware colors in the mix [emoji6]

I really wanted to wear mine today but I've decided to wait for the Apple Spray to arrive  Better safe than sorry and all that. I wore my ombré Lizzie as we went to an outdoor concert and were running around. I will leave the plastic on till I spray it. Will you protect yours? 

The Chanel thing sounds fun, the postcards are cute! 

We're going to see another band tonight but it feels summery so I don't mind being out despite a little humidity. My 90 year old Grandmother and I chatted for a bit as she got the Mothers Day gift I sent her. She is a hoot and just gets funnier as she gets older! Still dyes her hair and wears only black, white or taupe but only one color at a time!


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello Ladies! Hanging out at an indoor kids playgroud while DDs enjoy the birthday party. Funny how I have 2 huge storage boxes filled with potential birthday gifts for boys and girls of varying ages and gift wraps and bags. It's a wonder I have any room for other things in my house. 

MASEML, congrats on the CDC! Mod pic please. I didn't do much today. I found I feel more tired when I just lounge around the house instead of go out to do things. Must order a few things online tonight including the Saphir for my gator CDCs. I vow to wear them soon. Lol. The Chanel exhibit sounds really cool! Did they give out any loot bag?  

Vigee, have a safe flight tomorrow! At least you'll have your DH with you to keep you distracted. 

AnnaE, wow you have a lot of races coming up! I say you wear what you please and your doc should just stick to what he knows best. I believe that you'll certainly outrun him. 

What's everyone else up to?


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - I had a very full day today. Went for my usual morning run. Then took DS back to the fun fair and today it was fun. Very short lines in the morning and I had an interesting chat with my neighbour as we were waiting for our kids to go on rides. Then I ran a bunch of errands before going to Prada to finally pick up a blouse that had been sitting there for weeks waiting for me to pick it up.  It was a special order from the S/S runway show. My city (unlike NYC) does not get access the runway clothes except by invite only to the trunk show.   Tried on some Saint Laurent heels too - love - so the store will ship my size to me. Very comfy. Did not make it to H but I have an appt to go there this week and pick up a couple of items waiting for me. Will reveal this week. Tomorrow it is M day celebrations for us. No gifts are exchanged - just a fancy lunch and greeting cards. Will respond to everyone tomorrow after lunch as DH and I have date night tonight. He is back from a HK business trip.  Yay!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - I had a very full day today. Went for my usual morning run. Then took DS back to the fun fair and today it was fun. Very short lines in the morning and I had an interesting chat with my neighbour as we were waiting for our kids to go on rides. Then I ran a bunch of errands before going to Prada to finally pick up a blouse that had been sitting there for weeks waiting for me to pick it up.  It was a special order from the S/S runway show. My city (unlike NYC) does not get access the runway clothes except by invite only to the trunk show.   Tried on some Saint Laurent heels too - love - so the store will ship my size to me. Very comfy. Did not make it to H but I have an appt to go there this week and pick up a couple of items waiting for me. Will reveal this week. Tomorrow it is M day celebrations for us. No gifts are exchanged - just a fancy lunch and greeting cards. Will respond to everyone tomorrow after lunch as DH and I have date night tonight. He is back from a HK business trip.  Yay!



MrsJDS, can't wait to see what you're picking up at H next week. And please share pics of your YSL shoes and Prada blouse too.  I think I'm good with H things for now until next season. My SA said they may be getting some FW things in July so I'll wait. Have a wonderful date night!


----------



## MSO13

AnnaE said:


> Hi everyone! Got up at 6:30am today to do a long run in Central Park, and was so beat when I got home that I napped for 3 hours! Argh. I feel like I haven't accomplished anything as a result. I hope you guys are having a more productive day.
> 
> 
> 
> My cat gets way too sad when I try to keep him out. He really likes sleeping with me. He is generally ok with not harassing me in the morning, but I guess some mornings he is more hungry than others, so he just insists on very loudly purring until I wake up.



Well purring is a much nicer wake up then what my guys like to do which is have a dance party on my head or by pacing back and forth across our torsos! I think if we only had one or two it would be fine but we have too many at the moment and it's an embarrassing number! We got 2 kittens when we thought our old guys were going to say goodbye soon and the old guys became reenergized with the active kittens and show no signs of going anywhere. Lesson learned for sure. I mean, we're not going to be on one of those animal hoarding shows but it's definitely 2 too many!


----------



## Mindi B

MrsO, your grandmother sounds like an amazing woman.  May we all have such wit and style if we are fortunate enough to reach that age!


----------



## MASEML

MrsOwen3 said:


> woohoo! congratulations, I love it! Now you have two RGHW right? you need to branch out now and get those other hardware colors in the mix [emoji6]
> 
> I really wanted to wear mine today but I've decided to wait for the Apple Spray to arrive  Better safe than sorry and all that. I wore my ombré Lizzie as we went to an outdoor concert and were running around. I will leave the plastic on till I spray it. Will you protect yours?
> 
> The Chanel thing sounds fun, the postcards are cute!
> 
> We're going to see another band tonight but it feels summery so I don't mind being out despite a little humidity. My 90 year old Grandmother and I chatted for a bit as she got the Mothers Day gift I sent her. She is a hoot and just gets funnier as she gets older! Still dyes her hair and wears only black, white or taupe but only one color at a time!



*MrsO*, yes I own two CDC's. Am promising a break from bracelets so that I enjoy the ones I have. Think my next one will be an exotic, but not for a while. 

I did spray a leather protector...I used Collinol (it's a brand that was recommended for Chanel over in the C thread so I thought I'd use it for Hermes). Worked! No discoloration. Apple Guard is also recommended for Chanels too, so looks like we are all set! 

Your grandma sounds so funny! Thats really sweet that you think of your grandma on Mother's Day! So touching. 



Fabfashion said:


> Hello Ladies! Hanging out at an indoor kids playgroud while DDs enjoy the birthday party. Funny how I have 2 huge storage boxes filled with potential birthday gifts for boys and girls of varying ages and gift wraps and bags. It's a wonder I have any room for other things in my house.
> 
> MASEML, congrats on the CDC! Mod pic please. I didn't do much today. I found I feel more tired when I just lounge around the house instead of go out to do things. Must order a few things online tonight including the Saphir for my gator CDCs. I vow to wear them soon. Lol. The Chanel exhibit sounds really cool! Did they give out any loot bag?



*FabF*, I'll take a pic, promise! Oooh, what are you ordering tonight? What's this Saphir? 

Yes, they gave little travel size samples of the new no5 perfume. It's an okay parting gift...no5 smells horrible on me so I'll never convert (I'm a CoCo Mademoiselle). Though,I once was invited to a private Chanel event (launch of their F/W 15 collection) and the gift bag was much better - 3 full size lipglosses. I gave 1 to my DM, 1 to a friend and kept 1 for myself. Though the Chanel event doesn't compare by any means to the Hermes DC event you went to!


----------



## MASEML

Here she is! Miss Craie RG!


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> Here she is! Miss Craie RG!



Looks great on you, MASEML! Congrats!

Saphir is a protector for exotic. It's used after cleaning with Fiebing (sp), a cleaner for exotic.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> MrsO, your grandmother sounds like an amazing woman.  May we all have such wit and style if we are fortunate enough to reach that age!



Aw thanks Mindi! 

She has always been so chic, she was a fashion buyer for an old department store chain in the 60's and 70's and had the most amazing wardrobe. So much Pucci and every possible Ferragamo, she said she would go to the salon each season and pick up 20 pairs. We would spend our visits when I was a kid either in a department store or in the MOMA. She's given me bits of treasure every visit we have, we joke about our family's only legacy being fashion. She sold a lot of stuff when she moved South, no need for her crazy old Fendi furs and quilted bags which were never my style. She appreciates my passion for exotic leathers and all things H and how hard I work as she did too! She's a wonderful woman!


----------



## MSO13

MASEML said:


> Here she is! Miss Craie RG!



Stunning, I cannot wait to wear mine!


----------



## MSO13

ok ladies, I lost my steam. We're getting ready to go out again but now I'd rather stay in! I should have never sat down with my laptop. 

Well, DH is dragging me out the door with the promise of ice cream after we watch the band. I'm a sucker, I know!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Aw thanks Mindi!
> 
> She has always been so chic, she was a fashion buyer for an old department store chain in the 60's and 70's and had the most amazing wardrobe. So much Pucci and every possible Ferragamo, she said she would go to the salon each season and pick up 20 pairs. We would spend our visits when I was a kid either in a department store or in the MOMA. She's given me bits of treasure every visit we have, we joke about our family's only legacy being fashion. She sold a lot of stuff when she moved South, no need for her crazy old Fendi furs and quilted bags which were never my style. She appreciates my passion for exotic leathers and all things H and how hard I work as she did too! She's a wonderful woman!



She sounds amazing (and stylish), MrsO!

Our bed is very high. So when the furkids used to sleep with us, one might jump off in the middle of the night for water or something but would then whimper to be carried back up into bed. Not fun being woken up at 2 or 3 am.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Vigee!  I got a long overdue haircut this morning and had a little mishap at the salon: the lady who washed my hair got the back of my shirt soaking wet.  I didn't mind because it gave me an excuse to run down the street to Ralph Lauren and buy a sweater.  Off to the ballet tomorrow.





MASEML said:


> Here she is! Miss Craie RG!



*MASEML*, wowza, you obtained your craie CDC in record speed and you won't regret it, major congrats and love your pic! Sounds like you had a wonderful day and would consider going to the Chanel exhibit for the post cards alone. Gorgeous! 

*MrsO*, your description of your kittens at night really was too funny, roared with laughter. Coco simply lies next to me  while I am sleeping and then nudges me awake at 4am, "Mommy, I'm hungry!!" ~ too sweet!!

Also, love your grandmother, she does sound like a hoot in the best possible way.

*MrsJDS*, yes, please reveals of all your loot H or not. YSL shoes are some of my favorites and am sure that I will be coveting your new ones. One of the joys of life is sharing this eye-candy with others. 

Hope that you are having a fab dat night with DH home from HK. I am sure that you have much to catch up on during this past week.

*AnnaE*, totally impressed that your male derm recognized your McQ dress and you are certainly productive in the mornings!

*FabF*, glad that you had a great day, too. Did you read in the Fall/Winter thread that H is upping their cashmere content in their CSGMs? THIS. Might draw me back to them again. Smart move on their part as I was beginning to look at Loro Piano for inspiration.

Thank goodness that DH is flying with me tomorrow. Enough said about that!!! Was out to dinner tonight very briefly and a pleasant time was had by all.

If I have forgotten anyone, my apologies! See you all tomorrow when I am en route.


----------



## Fabfashion

Popping into say I just placed an order for the Longchamp expandable from NM. They do monogram too but NM only carries 4 colors--one of which happens to be the one I want. Can't wait to see how it turns out. If this works well, I'll order a second one.  

MASEML, that's so nice Chanel gave a little loot bag. Despite all the big production with the DC grand opening, we didn't receive any H loot bag. We did get a small bouquet of flowers though. Too bad they didn't last very long. 

Vigee, safe travels tomorrow morning. Hope you'll have a chance to pop by the cafe during your mini-vacay to let us know what you've been doing, seeing, eating.  Thanks for the heads up on the CSGM. I haven't checked out the FW2015 thread in a while. Worth a visit. 

MrsO, hope this band is just as good as the last one you saw a few weeks back.

Good night all! Hope DDs let me sleep in tomorrow for M'Day.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Madam, you're my kind of gal! Turning a lemon into a RL lemonade.  Which ballet are you watching tomorrow?



Hi, Fabfashion!  The Pennsylvania Ballet is doing a salute to Jerome Robbins.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Morning ladies! Our weather became rather warm today! And tomorrow will be a mini heatwave at 24c!!! Wohooo! Tomorrow evening is the Black Tie charity do so I need to do some prep again today. 

*MASEML*, you asked about strange people on the podium. I knew nothing about it so I asked my SO. Turns out the Elmo you saw was from the "Give Me Back Elmo" party (they won 37 votes)! Anybody can start a political party and anybody can stand for election here. So there are all sorts of strange parties. If you want to stand for election, you pay £500 as a deposit, if you win more than 5% of the total vote, you get your deposit back. Otherwise you lose £500. There is a very famous long standing party called "Monster Raving Loony Party" which is now led by "Howling Laud" Hope. He would stand for election for absolutely everything, all the by-elections etc. And he always get on TV and have a good laugh. He was on stage with Boris Johnson in this election at his constituency and won 72 votes. Congrats on your new RGCDC! Looks like RG HW really went down well with H lovers! Must check it out myself. I saw some RG clic clac on H.com, white and salmon. 

*Fabfashion*, let us know how Longchamp expandable works out! I googled here but couldn't find a supplier carries them. Might see if I can find any when I go to SoF.

*Madam Bijoux*, hope you enjoy your ballet! I like your excuse of buying a new RL! 

*MrsJDS*, celebration might be a strong word for the election result. To me, it was more of a relief! All my family, friends and colleagues are relieved! Interesting you mentioned 70cm scarves! I have 4 in last season's "Super H" in two CWs. The plan is to frame 2 and wear 2 but I never did wear any. As the weather gets warmer, 70cm is coming back to me again. How do you normally wear it? Whenever I try one on, I always feel I look like a airline crew. 

*Vigee*, safe travels! I don't suppose you will see this until you arrive at your destination. 

Hope everybody else is having a good weekend!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Morning ladies! Our weather became rather warm today! And tomorrow will be a mini heatwave at 24c!!! Wohooo! Tomorrow evening is the Black Tie charity do so I need to do some prep again today.
> 
> *Fabfashion*, let us know how Longchamp expandable works out! I googled here *but couldn't find a supplier carries them.* Might see if I can find any when I go to SoF.
> 
> *Vigee*, safe travels! I don't suppose you will see this until you arrive at your destination.
> 
> Hope everybody else is having a good weekend!



Happy Sunday ladies. Yes, today is a travel day and we don't leave for another three hours so have time to catch up on all of your posts. Wowza, this thread starts moving and doesn't stop! 

Yes, relief is a good word to describe the results of your UK election. Have been following it for months and couldn't believe what a close race it was. 

*MASEML*, you are one lucky lady with regards to your craie CDC RGHW. Major congrats and wear it in good health!!! Triplets here at the cafe, woot woot!!! 

*MrsJDS*, how was date night with your DH? Bet it was great to see him after a week and glad that you enjoyed the fair yesterday with your DS. 

Waiting for your H reveal next week but in the meantime congrats on your Prada S/S  runway blouse and YSL heels. In particular, love YSL shoes. Any chance that you can post a pic of them or tell us the name? 

*FabF*, how was your birthday party yesterday evening? Stayed on your diet or break it? Either way, no guilt!!! Just got on the scale this morning and actually GAINED two pounds. You don't want to hear my foul language because I really felt so much slimmer and no way that this is all muscle, lol.  

*MadamB*, enjoy your ballet this afternoon and the tribute to Jerome Robbins sounds fabulous. What will you be wearing?

*MrsO*, How was the band last night and the ice cream? You have amassed a stellar CDC collection of epic proportions in a short amount of time ~ you go girl!!!

*AnnaE*, you sound like a morning person too. Mornings are the only time for me to accomplish anything of substance. Good luck with your training!!

Hello to all, will check-in later once I am in the air!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*xiangxiang*, this is the FIRST trip that am NOT taking an H bag or full inventory of H. An ombrè CDC, KDT and a 90cm silk ~ that's it!!


----------



## MASEML

Happy Saturday ladies!! And Happy Mother's Day to all the mom's out there! 

Thanks ladies for the kind words re my new CDC, I feel very lucky that a friend knew I wanted it and saw the CDC so she immediately let me know. And voila, I went to get it  


*Xiangxiang*, wow, the £500 is only a deposit? Would imagine there re a lot of independent parties (e.g. people who run for fun). I'm surprised the Elmo received 37 votes - now, that's ridiculous. Must be his entire family and friends. I love anything RG. I guess it's done well because it's something different? I haven't yet seen any RG on leather goods....waiting patiently for it though! 

*Vigee*, have a safe trip to Dallas! Yay that your DH is flying with you  
No H bag on your trip? You've really packed light! Woo hoo!! Maybe you'll bring a H bag back? I'm thinking there are H stores over there....

*FabF*, enjoy today's surf turf to commemorate your day. And of course your DDs cards! 
Anything special you have in mind to wear to the restaurant? 

*MrsJDS*, did I read earlier that you have an appt with H this week?! Ooooh, it only means more reveals. I can't wait! are you working out today or taking a break on your day?  

*MrsO*, let us know how the band was! Are these bands up and comers that play gigs at smaller halls (like Webster Hall, Irving Plaza in NYC) or outdoors, etc? That's very cool!! Sounds like a lot of fun. My best friend's SO is into music and bands - all he does is listen to music (nothing mainstream either) and my friend and I are in awe as he even knows of these bands. It sounds like if you are in the know, you are in the know. Clearly, she and I are not in the know. But, you and your DH are in the know!  

*AnnaE*, early riser too! Have you gone for a run today too? I heard the Brooklyn Half is next Saturday...are you running that? 

*MadamB*, enjoy your ballet today! And I just saw the beautiful poncho you revealed on a. Different thread...I've been looking at that. Will you post a mod shot, please! 

Hello to all I missed! Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, this is the FIRST trip that am NOT taking an H bag or full inventory of H. An ombrè CDC, KDT and a 90cm silk ~ that's it!!



That's a very distilled list of H items for a trip!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> Happy Saturday ladies!! And Happy Mother's Day to all the mom's out there!
> 
> Thanks ladies for the kind words re my new CDC, I feel very lucky that a friend knew I wanted it and saw the CDC so she immediately let me know. And voila, I went to get it
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, wow, the £500 is only a deposit? Would imagine there re a lot of independent parties (e.g. people who run for fun). I'm surprised the Elmo received 37 votes - now, that's ridiculous. Must be his entire family and friends. I love anything RG. I guess it's done well because it's something different? I haven't yet seen any RG on leather goods....waiting patiently for it though!



Yeah usually those candidates get votes from their family and friends that's about it. No unrelated person in the right mind would vote for them surely! I love RG too!


----------



## Mindi B

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, this is the FIRST trip that am NOT taking an H bag or full inventory of H. An ombrè CDC, KDT and a 90cm silk ~ that's it!!



Holy Hermes curation, Batman!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, this is the FIRST trip that am NOT taking an H bag or full inventory of H. An ombrè CDC, KDT and a 90cm silk ~ that's it!!



Ladies, I might have found it. I wasn't search for the correct name! Is this it? 

http://www.harrods.com/product/le-p...23?cat1=bc-longchamp&cat2=bc-longchamp-pliage


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, I might have found it. I wasn't search for the correct name! Is this it?
> 
> http://www.harrods.com/product/le-p...23?cat1=bc-longchamp&cat2=bc-longchamp-pliage



Looks like it to me! But Vigee is the expert so let's see what our resident advisor says


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hi ladies!!! Happy Mother's Day!!!

I've been MIA due to a nasty case of bronchitis--thank you Amoxicillin for making me feel better.

Word to the wise, DayQuil and wine don't mix.

FabF I saw your thread on your RJ Kelly. Congrats on such a gorgeous find!!!

Last weekend I found a beautiful dress at Louis of Boston. I was in town with DH for a benefit. I wanted a new dress for DD's upcoming graduation from college. I found a jacket and shoes to match. My new Argile Kelly completes the outfit.

DD called last night. She got in the top 10% of all persons taking the MCATS. She was thrilled. She studied so hard for the exam.

I'll do a proper catch up after I go out for a run with DH.


----------



## Mindi B

etoupebirkin said:


> Last weekend I found a beautiful dress at Louis of Boston. I was in town with DH for a benefit. I wanted a new dress for DD's upcoming graduation from college. I found a jacket and shoes to match. My new Argile Kelly completes the outfit.



:useless:


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> :useless:


----------



## mistikat

Just a friendly reminder - members may not offer to obtain items for others or ask them to do so, no matter how well-intentioned. Thanks.

*Buying/Selling on tPF*

Public selling/buying/trading is not permitted. Threads of WTS or WTB nature will be locked or deleted.
Soliciting your items for sale or desire to buy via Private Messages is prohibited.
Linking your own auctions is not permitted, in posts, signatures or otherwise. This includes eBay, Bonanzle, eCrater, iOffer and other auction-type sites.
Offering to obtain goods for others or requesting for others to buy goods for you is not permitted.


----------



## etoupebirkin

OK here are some pics!!! The Armani jacket is remarkable. The material is translucent.  I also wanted a shoe with a chunky heel, in case I need to walk on the grass. I've treated the leather with Uggs suede protector.

Also, I had mentioned I purchased a diamond necklace, through some thrills and chills, I ended up with this and I could not be more thrilled with it. I wore the necklace to the Hermes opening and people came up to me about it.

When I went to Neimans to pick up the jacket, I stopped off to chat with my jewelry SA. There was a Paul Morelli trunk show, so I got the turquoise chain and the jumbo diamond "tinker bell" using Neiman's points. All I had to pay was the tax on the item. So my SA was joking with me, because of the diamond necklace, I got a BOGO with the Morelli.

And the last pic is for some Prada runway shoes I got at Nordstrom. Hey, it's triple points. And I love bling-y shoes.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Sunday ladies. Yes, today is a travel day and we don't leave for another three hours so have time to catch up on all of your posts. Wowza, this thread starts moving and doesn't stop!
> 
> Yes, relief is a good word to describe the results of your UK election. Have been following it for months and couldn't believe what a close race it was.
> 
> *MASEML*, you are one lucky lady with regards to your craie CDC RGHW. Major congrats and wear it in good health!!! Triplets here at the cafe, woot woot!!!
> 
> *MrsJDS*, how was date night with your DH? Bet it was great to see him after a week and glad that you enjoyed the fair yesterday with your DS.
> 
> Waiting for your H reveal next week but in the meantime congrats on your Prada S/S  runway blouse and YSL heels. In particular, love YSL shoes. Any chance that you can post a pic of them or tell us the name?
> 
> *FabF*, how was your birthday party yesterday evening? Stayed on your diet or break it? Either way, no guilt!!! Just got on the scale this morning and actually GAINED two pounds. You don't want to hear my foul language because I really felt so much slimmer and no way that this is all muscle, lol.
> 
> *MadamB*, enjoy your ballet this afternoon and the tribute to Jerome Robbins sounds fabulous. What will you be wearing?
> 
> *MrsO*, How was the band last night and the ice cream? You have amassed a stellar CDC collection of epic proportions in a short amount of time ~ you go girl!!!
> 
> *AnnaE*, you sound like a morning person too. Mornings are the only time for me to accomplish anything of substance. Good luck with your training!!
> 
> Hello to all, will check-in later once I am in the air!


Hi, Vigee!  I decided on a Red paisley print Ralph Lauren skirt with a gold metallic top and the Rouge Casaque Kelly


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MASEML said:


> Happy Saturday ladies!! And Happy Mother's Day to all the mom's out there!
> 
> Thanks ladies for the kind words re my new CDC, I feel very lucky that a friend knew I wanted it and saw the CDC so she immediately let me know. And voila, I went to get it
> 
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, wow, the £500 is only a deposit? Would imagine there re a lot of independent parties (e.g. people who run for fun). I'm surprised the Elmo received 37 votes - now, that's ridiculous. Must be his entire family and friends. I love anything RG. I guess it's done well because it's something different? I haven't yet seen any RG on leather goods....waiting patiently for it though!
> 
> *Vigee*, have a safe trip to Dallas! Yay that your DH is flying with you
> No H bag on your trip? You've really packed light! Woo hoo!! Maybe you'll bring a H bag back? I'm thinking there are H stores over there....
> 
> *FabF*, enjoy today's surf turf to commemorate your day. And of course your DDs cards!
> Anything special you have in mind to wear to the restaurant?
> 
> *MrsJDS*, did I read earlier that you have an appt with H this week?! Ooooh, it only means more reveals. I can't wait! are you working out today or taking a break on your day?
> 
> *MrsO*, let us know how the band was! Are these bands up and comers that play gigs at smaller halls (like Webster Hall, Irving Plaza in NYC) or outdoors, etc? That's very cool!! Sounds like a lot of fun. My best friend's SO is into music and bands - all he does is listen to music (nothing mainstream either) and my friend and I are in awe as he even knows of these bands. It sounds like if you are in the know, you are in the know. Clearly, she and I are not in the know. But, you and your DH are in the know!
> 
> *AnnaE*, early riser too! Have you gone for a run today too? I heard the Brooklyn Half is next Saturday...are you running that?
> 
> *MadamB*, enjoy your ballet today! And I just saw the beautiful poncho you revealed on a. Different thread...I've been looking at that. Will you post a mod shot, please!
> 
> Hello to all I missed! Enjoy your Sunday!



Hi, Maseml!  I'll be wearing the poncho when the weather gets a bit more predictable


----------



## MASEML

etoupebirkin said:


> OK here are some pics!!! The Armani jacket is remarkable. The material is translucent.  I also wanted a shoe with a chunky heel, in case I need to walk on the grass. I've treated the leather with Uggs suede protector.
> 
> Also, I had mentioned I purchased a diamond necklace, through some thrills and chills, I ended up with this and I could not be more thrilled with it. I wore the necklace to the Hermes opening and people came up to me about it.
> 
> When I went to Neimans to pick up the jacket, I stopped off to chat with my jewelry SA. There was a Paul Morelli trunk show, so I got the turquoise chain and the jumbo diamond "tinker bell" using Neiman's points. All I had to pay was the tax on the item. So my SA was joking with me, because of the diamond necklace, I got a BOGO with the Morelli.
> 
> And the last pic is for some Prada runway shoes I got at Nordstrom. Hey, it's triple points. And I love bling-y shoes.




Etoupe- everything is so gorgeous! I like the way your SA thinks! It is BOGOF  
Jacket, dress, diamonds, shoes - c'est magnifique!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Mother's Day to all the mothers on board.  Raising a child is the most demanding and challenging thing anyone can do.  Kudos:flowers


----------



## MASEML

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Maseml!  I'll be wearing the poncho when the weather gets a bit more predictable



Don't blame you MadamB...I'm looking forward to your mod shots! Enjoy your day at the ballet!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

etoupebirkin said:


> OK here are some pics!!! The Armani jacket is remarkable. The material is translucent.  I also wanted a shoe with a chunky heel, in case I need to walk on the grass. I've treated the leather with Uggs suede protector.
> 
> Also, I had mentioned I purchased a diamond necklace, through some thrills and chills, I ended up with this and I could not be more thrilled with it. I wore the necklace to the Hermes opening and people came up to me about it.
> 
> When I went to Neimans to pick up the jacket, I stopped off to chat with my jewelry SA. There was a Paul Morelli trunk show, so I got the turquoise chain and the jumbo diamond "tinker bell" using Neiman's points. All I had to pay was the tax on the item. So my SA was joking with me, because of the diamond necklace, I got a BOGO with the Morelli.
> 
> And the last pic is for some Prada runway shoes I got at Nordstrom. Hey, it's triple points. And I love bling-y shoes.


Beautiful necklaces!  Everything else is gorgeous, too.


----------



## etoupebirkin

MmeBijoux, You and I have similar afflictions!!! Glad you like the necklaces. The diamond one came to me quite unexpectedly.

Congrats on your poncho. I saw it when I was in Las Vegas and contemplated it. But then I remembered the DC store opening and decided to be a bit conservative on my spending.


----------



## Mindi B

EB,   I think you mentioned the diamond necklace's designer previously; will you remind me?

Never mind: It was Mimi So, is that right?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mistikat said:


> Just a friendly reminder - members may not offer to obtain items for others or ask them to do so, no matter how well-intentioned. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> *Buying/Selling on tPF*
> 
> 
> Public selling/buying/trading is not permitted. Threads of WTS or WTB nature will be locked or deleted.
> 
> Soliciting your items for sale or desire to buy via Private Messages is prohibited.
> 
> Linking your own auctions is not permitted, in posts, signatures or otherwise. This includes eBay, Bonanzle, eCrater, iOffer and other auction-type sites.
> 
> Offering to obtain goods for others or requesting for others to buy goods for you is not permitted.




Sorry mistikat, thought those rules were for H items only. It won't happen again!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, I might have found it. I wasn't search for the correct name! Is this it?
> 
> http://www.harrods.com/product/le-p...23?cat1=bc-longchamp&cat2=bc-longchamp-pliage




xiangxiang, that is the Lonchamp duffle, hooray for you!!! 

In the airport lounge and we take off in an hour. Not nervous at all, DH keeps me distracted.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> xiangxiang, that is the Lonchamp duffle, hooray for you!!!
> 
> In the airport lounge and we take off in an hour. Not nervous at all, DH keeps me distracted.



*Vigee*, thank you for confirming! You will be fine on the flight dear! I promise!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, thank you for confirming! You will be fine on the flight dear! I promise!




xiangxiang, hopefully, I sure am a Nervous Nelly when flying. 

EB, OMG, what gorgeous eye candy and so glad that you shared your pics with the cafe. Your outfit is fabulous and love those chunky heeled sandals. You are really right on trend for S/S 15. Your new bling is drool-worthy, too.


----------



## katekluet

EB, really enjoyed the photos, such a lovely outfit !! I love your feet in running shoes below the dress in the mirror the dress much look great on, good lines.,..and the jacket is perfect with it. WOW is all I can say about the necklaces! The lovely new bag finishes it all off perfectly.
Glad you are recovered
Congrats to your DD on doing so well on her MCATS, quite an achievement.


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> xiangxiang, that is the Lonchamp duffle, hooray for you!!!
> 
> In the airport lounge and we take off in an hour. Not nervous at all, DH keeps me distracted.



You'll be fine Vigee!! Before you know it, you'll be in Dallas! Enjoy your flight


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Good Morning Ladies,

I had a much needed relaxing day yesterday.  Took my dogs for a very long walk, caught up on personal email, and had a manicure/pedicure. I thought about cleaning and restaining my outdoor furniture but  decided to have a few glasses of wine instead.

*Vigee* - Travel safely to your destination and enjoy your vacation.  I also read about the CSGM cashmere content changing in FW15 thread.  This is good news. 
*Fabfashion* - Good job on getting your furkids out of your bed.  My furkids sleep with me and take up most of the space in the bed. I don't think I will be able to get them out of the bed, it would be a huge undertaking on my part.  Where did you order the Saphir for your gator CDC's?
*MrsO* - Your grandmother sounds like a very interesting woman.  Hope you enjoyed the band last night and the ice cream too!  Ice cream always motivates me.
*Madam Bijoux* - Hope you enjoy the ballet performance today.  
*MASEML* - Congrats on your new craie CDC.  I have been thinking of getting one with RGW but not sure which color would suit me best.  I love craie but this may not work with my coloring. 
*etoupebirkin* - Beautiful outfit and your necklaces are gorgeous.

Hope everyone enjoys their day today.


----------



## meazar

Hi Ladies, My first time posting in the Cafe.  I broke my leg skiing and have been house-bound since the surgery 4 weeks ago, and have been quietly enjoying your company! DH left on a business trip to SF today, so I am jumping in to say hello.  I have 2 more weeks before I can put weight on my leg- thanks for helping me to pass the time!  Madame Bijoux- Gorgeous poncho; Vigee- enjoy Dallas; etoupebirkin-WOW!  Hope everybody has a great MD!


----------



## AnnaE

MASEML said:


> Yes, they gave little travel size samples of the new no5 perfume. It's an okay parting gift...no5 smells horrible on me so I'll never convert (I'm a CoCo Mademoiselle). Though,I once was invited to a private Chanel event (launch of their F/W 15 collection) and the gift bag was much better - 3 full size lipglosses. I gave 1 to my DM, 1 to a friend and kept 1 for myself. Though the Chanel event doesn't compare by any means to the Hermes DC event you went to!



I am the same way -- Chanel No. 5 just doesn't work with my chemistry. I love Mademoiselle, especially in the winter (something about it just works so well in the crispy cold air), but I stopped wearing it after I realized that many women on my commute to work wear it. I still love it dearly!

Miss Craie RG looks splendid!



Fabfashion said:


> Popping into say I just placed an order for the Longchamp expandable from NM. They do monogram too but NM only carries 4 colors--one of which happens to be the one I want. Can't wait to see how it turns out. If this works well, I'll order a second one.



Which color did you get?



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Sunday ladies. Yes, today is a travel day and we don't leave for another three hours so have time to catch up on all of your posts. Wowza, this thread starts moving and doesn't stop!
> 
> *AnnaE*, you sound like a morning person too. Mornings are the only time for me to accomplish anything of substance. Good luck with your training!!
> 
> Hello to all, will check-in later once I am in the air!



I am indeed a morning person! I am usually at work by 7, which is my most productive time of the day. Safe travels.



MASEML said:


> H
> *AnnaE*, early riser too! Have you gone for a run today too? I heard the Brooklyn Half is next Saturday...are you running that?



Yes, I am running the Brooklyn Half! I ran a 4mi race in Central Park today (speaking of getting up early -- woke up at 6am for that), and now I am officially tapering before the half. I need some rest time, I am pretty beat up.



etoupebirkin said:


> Hi ladies!!! Happy Mother's Day!!!
> 
> I've been MIA due to a nasty case of bronchitis--thank you Amoxicillin for making me feel better.
> 
> Word to the wise, DayQuil and wine don't mix.
> 
> FabF I saw your thread on your RJ Kelly. Congrats on such a gorgeous find!!!
> 
> Last weekend I found a beautiful dress at Louis of Boston. I was in town with DH for a benefit. I wanted a new dress for DD's upcoming graduation from college. I found a jacket and shoes to match. My new Argile Kelly completes the outfit.
> 
> DD called last night. She got in the top 10% of all persons taking the MCATS. She was thrilled. She studied so hard for the exam.
> 
> I'll do a proper catch up after I go out for a run with DH.



Sorry about your bronchitis, hope you feel better soon! And congrats on your daughter's results, you must be so proud -- what wonderful news, just in time for mother's day.

I love all your new purchases -- the Armani jacket is indeed incredible.



Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Vigee!  I decided on a Red paisley print Ralph Lauren skirt with a gold metallic top and the Rouge Casaque Kelly



That looks delightful -- I would love to see pictures!

Happy Mother's Day to all the mothers here!



meazar said:


> Hi Ladies, My first time posting in the Cafe.  I broke my leg skiing and have been house-bound since the surgery 4 weeks ago, and have been quietly enjoying your company! DH left on a business trip to SF today, so I am jumping in to say hello.  I have 2 more weeks before I can put weight on my leg- thanks for helping me to pass the time!  Madame Bijoux- Gorgeous poncho; Vigee- enjoy Dallas; etoupebirkin-WOW!  Hope everybody has a great MD!



Welcome! Hope your leg heals well! I have had my share of injuries, and it is so unpleasant every time  I am sure you will be back to normal in no time


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Just wanted to drop in and say Hi to all my cafe friends and hope all are good.
Have had zero chance of catching up with anything at the moment due to craziness here, but one of these days hoping to catch back up with everyone's fun!!
London was great with the NBS opening and exhibition and really enjoyed the evening spent with xiangxiang and her DH.
Since getting back if I thought it was busy before, I didn't know what was to come!
Anyways hope everyone else are well and having fun.

Love to you all.


----------



## Fabfashion

CapriTrotteur said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say Hi to all my cafe friends and hope all are good.
> Have had zero chance of catching up with anything at the moment due to craziness here, but one of these days hoping to catch back up with everyone's fun!!
> London was great with the NBS opening and exhibition and really enjoyed the evening spent with xiangxiang and her DH.
> Since getting back if I thought it was busy before, I didn't know what was to come!
> Anyways hope everyone else are well and having fun.
> 
> Love to you all.



Hi Capri! So nice to see you at the cafe! Hope things quiet down for you soon and you can chat with us more often. Glad you enjoyed London and evening out with xiangxiang and her SO.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

meazar said:


> Hi Ladies, My first time posting in the Cafe.  I broke my leg skiing and have been house-bound since the surgery 4 weeks ago, and have been quietly enjoying your company! DH left on a business trip to SF today, so I am jumping in to say hello.  I have 2 more weeks before I can put weight on my leg- thanks for helping me to pass the time!  Madame Bijoux- Gorgeous poncho; Vigee- enjoy Dallas; etoupebirkin-WOW!  Hope everybody has a great MD!





etoupebirkin said:


> Hi ladies!!! Happy Mother's Day!!!
> 
> I've been MIA due to a nasty case of bronchitis--thank you Amoxicillin for making me feel better.
> 
> Word to the wise, DayQuil and wine don't mix.
> 
> FabF I saw your thread on your RJ Kelly. Congrats on such a gorgeous find!!!
> 
> Last weekend I found a beautiful dress at Louis of Boston. I was in town with DH for a benefit. I wanted a new dress for DD's upcoming graduation from college. I found a jacket and shoes to match. My new Argile Kelly completes the outfit.
> 
> DD called last night. She got in the top 10% of all persons taking the MCATS. She was thrilled. She studied so hard for the exam.
> 
> I'll do a proper catch up after I go out for a run with DH.





Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Vigee!  I decided on a Red paisley print Ralph Lauren skirt with a gold metallic top and the Rouge Casaque Kelly





MASEML said:


> You'll be fine Vigee!! Before you know it, you'll be in Dallas! Enjoy your flight



*meazar*, welcome to the cafe. It sounds like your skiing accident was quite serious and hope that you feel better soon. Lots of distractions on the cafe thread to keep you occupied. 

*EB*, major congrats to you for your DD's MCATS, that is quite an accomplishment and you must be so proud of her. Also, glad that you are feeling better, too. 

*MadamB*, any chance of a pic of your outfit that you wore to the ballet? Your RC K sounds dreamy and happy to be your cousin. 

*AnnaE*, you are running the Brooklyn Half? We have some serious athletes in this thread between MrsJDS and yourself. Keep us posted on how it goes. 

Happy Mother's Day to all! It seems like all of us have fur babies and/or children on this thread.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Sunday, ladies! And Happy M'Day to all the moms! I got 2 bouquet of fresh flowers this morning, one from each DD, courtesy of DH. Also got these hand print flower cards--thought I'd share with all of you. 

Vigee, hope you've arrived safely at your destination.  I'm sure the pounds will melt away in the Dallas sun. I was being good all week until the kiddie's birthday party yesterday. They served ice cream cake! Who could say no to an ice cream cake? 

AnnaE, I ordered the bilberry LC. I wanted a red one (love red) but didn't want to attract too much attention from the custom officers when I go through customs--like a red flag. Lol. Kudos to you on your running! Let us know how the half marathon goes next week.

SmoothCoatGirl, I found the Saphir on Amazon as well as ebay. I ordered mine from Ebay as they shipped directly to Canada. 

EB, those necklaces are gorgeous!  I was admiring your diamond one you wore at the DC store--it's so special! Love everything else you got too. Looks great with your new K. Thank you for your kind words on my K.  I found a pair of Coach summer espadrilles heeled sandals in the back of my closet that look very similar to RJ. For once I have something to match my bag.  Hope you've fully recovered from your bronchitis. Congrats to your DD on her MCATS! That's such a huge accomplishment. Is she planning to go to med school in the fall? 

Madam, enjoy your ballet! Your outfit sounds perfect for the occasion. 

meazar, welcome to the cafe! Sorry to hear about your leg. Hope we can keep you occupied until it's all better and you'll stay to chat with us afterwards. Beware that all the chats can lead you to do more online shopping at H.com. 

MrsO, how was the band and ice cream last night?

MASEML, what are you up to today? Any more museum/gallery visit? I was thinking of wearing the Versace dress I got a few weeks ago but then it's a fitted dress so I decided to find something else with a little more give for my surf & turf dinner tonight. Plus, they make my all time favorite cherry jubilee right at the table so I need room!  

xiangxiang, I noticed that the LC bag in the UK is 2/3 the price of the one I just ordered. I'm going to wait to pick up a second one when I'm in Barcelona in September. I usually pick up my LC when I'm in Europe but the price was not this big of a difference (just more selection). I guess the exchange fluctuation really makes a huge difference. Is there a VAT refund from the UK too? Or just countries with euro currency? BTW, which color are you planning to get? 

MrsJDS, hope you're having a wonderful M'Day celebration with family!

Mindi, my big pile of mess is getting a little smaller. How's yours coming along? A charity truck came by to pick up donation this morning so I had 3 big bags filled with some of my clothes and shoes and DDs' clothes and toys. They will also do pick up if I call. I already started a new bag and hope that I'll be able to sort this all out by month end. Through the sorting, I've decided to part with one of my H bags. It'll be the first time I edit my H bag collection. Gasp! I'm feeling torn but if it's not used there's no point of it just sitting pretty in my closet. I feel a little nervous though and will probably procrastinate until the fall. 

Hope everyone is have a wonderful day!


----------



## Mindi B

Aw, Fab, I love those little pink handprints!  My clean-out is going pretty well.  I ran a bunch of stuff over to Goodwill and a more selective bunch of stuff to the consignment store at the end of last week.  And then, inspired, a ran a few bags of books (DH and I have a LOT of books) to our local public library.  And I've put aside yet ANOTHER bunch of stuff that I will consign for fall.
But I still have too much stuff. :shame:
Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## MASEML

FabF, oh my goodness. Look at those hands! How adorable! What a great Mother's Day present....matches your RJ Kelly 

As for us, no gallery's or exhibits today. My SO just returned from his bike ride (short day for him, he's in a race next weekend so winding down as *AnnaE* mentioned she is doing for her half marathon next week). He's going to grab a quick bite to eat and then we are off to the movies - seeing The Avengers (he's a kid at heart).

Adding: FabF, yes you get VAT refund too in the UK. It's usually a 13% refund (VAT is 20%). Heathrow may have a LC shop that is post-security so you'd save the full 20%.


----------



## MASEML

*Meazer*, welcome to the cafe! Hope you are okay after your ski accident. Good that you will be back to normal in a couple of weeks and sounds like you are healing quickly!!    I see that you are in Park City....amazing skiing! We have a wedding there next Feb (after Sundance) - can't wait! 

*Vigee*, are you there or are you in flight? Was it a nice flight? 

*AnnaE*, good luck next week with your race!! I'll be cheering for you!  There's a coworker of mine who is doing it too - good for everyone that is out there doing it! 

*Smoothcoatgirl*, the glasses of wine were an excellent choice over cleaning 

*Mindi*, good luck with the clean out! The library I'm sure was so happy to receive new books. That's a great idea - I have to clean out my bookshelf and was planning to just throw the books out in recycling but that's a brilliant idea!


----------



## katekluet

Meazar, welcome!  I started reading lots on the forum a year ago when I was in the same situation.....really helped pass the time and I learned lots and have really enjoyed the wonderful cafe gals...now I am a regular....


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> OK here are some pics!!! The Armani jacket is remarkable. The material is translucent.  I also wanted a shoe with a chunky heel, in case I need to walk on the grass. I've treated the leather with Uggs suede protector.
> 
> Also, I had mentioned I purchased a diamond necklace, through some thrills and chills, I ended up with this and I could not be more thrilled with it. I wore the necklace to the Hermes opening and people came up to me about it.
> 
> When I went to Neimans to pick up the jacket, I stopped off to chat with my jewelry SA. There was a Paul Morelli trunk show, so I got the turquoise chain and the jumbo diamond "tinker bell" using Neiman's points. All I had to pay was the tax on the item. So my SA was joking with me, because of the diamond necklace, I got a BOGO with the Morelli.
> 
> And the last pic is for some Prada runway shoes I got at Nordstrom. Hey, it's triple points. And I love bling-y shoes.



EB, hope you are feeling better! Congratulations on your daughter's achievement and you'll look stunning in this ensemble at her graduation! You have wonderful taste!

It's always so fun to get a glimpse at what all you stylish cafe ladies are wearing!


----------



## MSO13

Hi everyone, 

Happy Mother's Day! I was up early to do some work related to the holiday now I'm home relaxing with the cats and doing some work. I liked the band we saw in the afternoon much more than the band we saw last night but the ice cream was great 

Meazar, welcome to the cafe! I'm sorry about your leg and wish you a speedy recovery. I too followed along for a while with these ladies before jumping in, it's a very interesting group here and I always learn something new!

Vigee! You made it Dallas, I hope the flight was ok. How is the weather? Is it terribly hot? 

SmoothCoatGirl, I would have gone for the wine as well! DH usually takes care of the cleaning, I know I'm lucky in that respect! 

Mindi, good for you! We moved into our new larger house about 3 years ago and I did a similar big purge and felt great moving with only the stuff that made the cut. You've inspired me to donate our books to our local library which is probably really in need as it's poorly funded by our city. 

Fab, those cards are so cute! What a sweet Mother's Day surprise! Have a wonderful lunch out today! 

Xiangxiang and Fab, I just got the LC expandable tote too. I had points from Bloomingdales and it's about the same price as the UK price but I guess that's before VAT refund so it would be a bit less still. Fab, I think it's a great idea to buy a second over there! 

AnnaE, good luck with your half next week! I admire you and MrsJDS for your athletic achievements. I did attempt a few runs years ago but I never got the bug! 

Maseml, hope you have fun at the movie!

Hi Kate, Madam B and everyone!

Uh oh, now I feel a nap coming on instead of the work I must get done. Back later!


----------



## meazar

Thank you all for making me feel so welcome! MASEML we will be in PC next winter- maybe we can meet! I had a fluky fall (equipment malfunction, it seems) and fractured my tibial plateau. Fortunately it was on the day before I was to fly home (after skiing 55 days), and the wonderful staff at the Rothman Institute put me back together. I normally don't sit still for 5 minutes, so this has really been a challenge and a lesson in patience.  I retired last year, and this happened on the last day of my ski season ( not the first day of next season), so it could definitely be worse.  But I must admit, after being on here, I am about to order ANOTHER LC, the expandable one.  Does it fold like the standard XL?  I always bring an XL for my purchases when I travel, and to protect my B.  Just what I need, a whole group of enablers!


----------



## Mindi B

meazar, glad the Cafe has helped you to pass the time while you heal!  I've only had one (minor) broken bone in my life, and it hurt like the dickens, so I am so sorry you are going through this and hope it isn't giving you too much discomfort.
Happy to hear that others will offer books to their local libraries!  They often aren't well-funded, and in spite of the ease of e-books, I would hate to see the unique atmosphere, fragrance, and function of the public library disappear.  If the library doesn't need the books for its collection, it can sometimes sell them during seasonal used book sales and make a bit of money that way.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - happy mother's day to you all!  We had a lovely lunch and then afterwards I dragged DH for a long walk.  Poor guy, he's just returned from HK and he ran a race this morning to boot.  I have a scheduled visit to H this week but decided to pop in just to see if my SA was there.  She had put aside some CDCs for me but the colours weren't right for me.  I have to go back to check out the mousselines more carefully this week.  The place was such a zoo ... in fact this woman was hovering over me watching me as I tried on the scarves.  It was so unpleasant to say the least.  

I too am going to get a Longchamps bag.  Was at our local department store and saw the expandable there but I think it's too big (ie long) for me.  So I'm getting the XL.  I was telling my DH while checking out the Longchamps bags how much I learn from all of you ladies  (He didn't understand why I would be interested in Longchamps given my love of H.)  Joining the group of ladies here who have them!


Meazar - welcome; the ladies here are lovely and are regular contributors so we get to know each other quite well!


FabF - the card of your DDs' handprint is so lovely and touching.  No gift from H could top that IMHO!  Did you have a wonderful surf and turf lunch?!?  And did I hear you say you are going to edit out your first H?  Which one?  I will admit that I have one H bag that sits pretty in my closet gathering dust - my Herbag from 10+ years ago - but I almost tell myself I will use it one of these days 


Mindi- purging always feels great.  When I moved out of my last condo I must have purged over 100 books.  Thankfully the condo had a book exchange where you could grab a book for free or leave a book there so I took the books there.


Etoupe - love your outfits and especially the diamond necklace.  Very stunning.  Makes me think that I should spend less at H and more on jewellry again!  Congrats to your DD on doing so well on the MCATs.  You must be so proud.


Madam - loved how you turned lemon into lemonade with your purchase of a new sweater from RL!


MrsO - what type of bands do you like to listen to?  Seems like you and DH go to listen to live music often which is fabulous.  I used to do that ... once upon a time ...  Great solution to put your cats in a different room so you can get more sleep!  My dog used to sleep in our room.  She was totally fine except that sometimes she would snore and keep me up.  So cute!


Vigee - have you made it down to Dallas?  Have you arrived yet?  Love how you have caused all of us to stampede out and get Longchamps travel bags!  The company should give you a commission 

Anna - I used to run a few races per year and now I'm down to one - a fall half.  I hope to train again for a marathon but with two kids, work and life, the training is challenging.  I ran my marathons after my first child was born but it was easier then.  I remember getting up really early to run, and then when he went down for a nap, I would crash out as well.


I will circulate a pic of my new Prada top.  As for the Saint Laurent heels, they are 100mm with fuzzy leopard print.  Not sure if my SA will be able to track down a pair in my size, though.  Fingers crossed!  The shape of the heel is stunning.  Very elegant.  Perfect for year round wear.


MASEML - I forgot what you were up to today.  Hope you had a great day.  Are you still keeping up with your weekend runs?


Hi to everyone else - I will pop in later again.


ETA: I am so excited to hear the news about the increased cashmere content in the CSGMs for fall!  Yay!


----------



## MASEML

meazar said:


> Thank you all for making me feel so welcome! MASEML we will be in PC next winter- maybe we can meet! I had a fluky fall (equipment malfunction, it seems) and fractured my tibial plateau. Fortunately it was on the day before I was to fly home (after skiing 55 days), and the wonderful staff at the Rothman Institute put me back together. I normally don't sit still for 5 minutes, so this has really been a challenge and a lesson in patience.  I retired last year, and this happened on the last day of my ski season ( not the first day of next season), so it could definitely be worse.  But I must admit, after being on here, I am about to order ANOTHER LC, the expandable one.  Does it fold like the standard XL?  I always bring an XL for my purchases when I travel, and to protect my B.  Just what I need, a whole group of enablers!



*Meazar*, sure would love to meet up when we are there! 

It's always those type of falls that end up hurting the most, isn't it? My friends have all had bad falls doing, as you say, flukey things. One friend, poor thing, needed medical to take him down the hill. Anyway, you must be an amazing skier - wow, 55 says of skiing!!  Good that you fell on the last day of the season (bad you fell altogether though). I'm very novice but enjoy skiing a lot. I think I let fear of losing control get the best of me. Don't laugh, but I bought a Stella McCartney Ski Jkt and Pant one year...figured since I couldn't impress anyone with my athletic ability, I'd at least look good on the hill  

Yes, I think the expandable one folds up like the XL. I happened to be in the LC store so today and asked about this selling feature. It's amazing right? I love my XL bag too!


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - happy mother's day to you all!  We had a lovely lunch and then afterwards I dragged DH for a long walk.  Poor guy, he's just returned from HK and he ran a race this morning to boot.  I have a scheduled visit to H this week but decided to pop in just to see if my SA was there.  She had put aside some CDCs for me but the colours weren't right for me.  I have to go back to check out the mousselines more carefully this week.  The place was such a zoo ... in fact this woman was hovering over me watching me as I tried on the scarves.  It was so unpleasant to say the least.
> 
> I too am going to get a Longchamps bag.  Was at our local department store and saw the expandable there but I think it's too big (ie long) for me.  So I'm getting the XL.  I was telling my DH while checking out the Longchamps bags how much I learn from all of you ladies  (He didn't understand why I would be interested in Longchamps given my love of H.)  Joining the group of ladies here who have them!
> 
> 
> Meazar - welcome; the ladies here are lovely and are regular contributors so we get to know each other quite well!
> 
> 
> FabF - the card of your DDs' handprint is so lovely and touching.  No gift from H could top that IMHO!  Did you have a wonderful surf and turf lunch?!?  And did I hear you say you are going to edit out your first H?  Which one?  I will admit that I have one H bag that sits pretty in my closet gathering dust - my Herbag from 10+ years ago - but I almost tell myself I will use it one of these days
> 
> 
> Mindi- purging always feels great.  When I moved out of my last condo I must have purged over 100 books.  Thankfully the condo had a book exchange where you could grab a book for free or leave a book there so I took the books there.
> 
> 
> Etoupe - love your outfits and especially the diamond necklace.  Very stunning.  Makes me think that I should spend less at H and more on jewellry again!  Congrats to your DD on doing so well on the MCATs.  You must be so proud.
> 
> 
> Madam - loved how you turned lemon into lemonade with your purchase of a new sweater from RL!
> 
> 
> MrsO - what type of bands do you like to listen to?  Seems like you and DH go to listen to live music often which is fabulous.  I used to do that ... once upon a time ...  Great solution to put your cats in a different room so you can get more sleep!  My dog used to sleep in our room.  She was totally fine except that sometimes she would snore and keep me up.  So cute!
> 
> 
> Vigee - have you made it down to Dallas?  Have you arrived yet?  Love how you have caused all of us to stampede out and get Longchamps travel bags!  The company should give you a commission
> 
> Anna - I used to run a few races per year and now I'm down to one - a fall half.  I hope to train again for a marathon but with two kids, work and life, the training is challenging.  I ran my marathons after my first child was born but it was easier then.  I remember getting up really early to run, and then when he went down for a nap, I would crash out as well.
> 
> 
> I will circulate a pic of my new Prada top.  As for the Saint Laurent heels, they are 100mm with fuzzy leopard print.  Not sure if my SA will be able to track down a pair in my size, though.  Fingers crossed!  The shape of the heel is stunning.  Very elegant.  Perfect for year round wear.
> 
> 
> MASEML - I forgot what you were up to today.  Hope you had a great day.  Are you still keeping up with your weekend runs?
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone else - I will pop in later again.
> 
> 
> ETA: I am so excited to hear the news about the increased cashmere content in the CSGMs for fall!  Yay!



*MrsJDS *, yes, I am keeping up with my running  but it's getting humid now so have to think about what to wear. I usually wear a light jacket over my workout top so that I can put my iPhone (for music) in the pocket but it's getting too hot to wear the jkt now. Means either getting a arm band or running with my phone in my hand (dangerous!). 

Ooh looking forward to your Prada top! A special order wasn't it? And none of the CDCs you liked? Shame...but you did save thousands of dollars today even though you did go into H


----------



## MSO13

Good Monday morning everyone!

I'm up and procrastinating, I have my big big project coming up next week and this is an important prep week and I'm sort of dreading getting started today. I do my best work in the early evenings and wish that I could work some sort of second shift schedule instead of normal business hours but none of my customers would like that  I just have a lot of anxiety about this one and will be very glad when it's done and we've done a great job on it which I know we can do!

*MrsJDS,* looking forward to seeing your photos when you have time. I got caught up browsing Saint Laurent shoes last night, love the Babies boot and their fringed sneaker but I have no need for either right now. You asked about music, I listen to a lot of indie rock, old punk and underground stuff from my high school/college days so very 90's. We mostly go see indie rock bands and softer punk these days as that's what people play for the most part. I don't go to many big stadium shows or see big pop acts, I do not love crowds as I get older so unless we have VIP boxes which we get sometimes due to DH's history in the music biz I won't go if it's a really big show or crowd. We have lots of friends in the music industry and in some really great bands so we do go see them frequently. I rarely drink and find I have more fun watching the crowd nowadays. 

*Maseml,* how was the movie? 

*Vigee*, what are you doing today in Dallas? Did you dine at Turtle Creek last night? I've had some wonderful meals there. 

*Fab*, how was the luncheon with family and Miss Rose? How will you edit your bag, via e bay or a consignment site? 

*Xiangxiang,* did you head to the country this past weekend? 

*Hello Kate, Meazar, Mindi, MadamB, EB and everyone!*

What's everyone up to this week?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Monday ladies!!! Sun is shining here in Dallas and it looks like it will be a great day. 

Before starting on my Mother's Day surprise yesterday, a few shout-outs before forgetting them. 

*Meazar*, glad that you are on the mend and am totally astounded that you skied for fifty-five days consecutively. Did I mis-read your post? You must be a black diamond skier and kudos to you.

*MASEML*, love working out with an armband for music and have considered buying the new wireless ear buds if ever my exercise routine gets back to the gym on a daily basis. 

How was The Avengers movie yesterday? Yes, really want to know as my DH is NOT a Marvel movie fan, which means this might be a solo trip to the theater if it is worth seeing. 

*MadamB*, Did the Pennsylvania Ballet give an outstanding performance yesterday? My bet is that this was very enjoyable. Let us know your thoughts. 

*MrsO*, best of luck prepping for your big project next week. It IS difficult to be on a different awake-sleep pattern with standard office hours. Luckily, when working corporate there were flexible hours and was able to get to the office by 6:30am-7am and leave by about 3pm-4pm. Of course, there were many days that required working late but did most of my thinking and strategizing early in the morning. Many friends of mine that work in graphic and digital arts start their day at 10am or later and don't leave the office until 11pm. So, completely get you about your dilemma. You will do a great job on this project, like you always do and soon it will be over. 

We are already half way through May and soon it will be time for your well deserved vacation! 

Also, did dine at Turtle Creek last night, it was wonderful and very special ~ more about that later. 

*MrsJDS*, can't wait to see a pic of your Prada blouse and have a pair of Oscar de la Renta heels in leopard ~ love them but they they are still new in the box and must be re-soled  

*FabF*, did you use your new RJ K on Mother's Day? What did you wear with it? Bet you looked stunning!

*AnnaE* and *Mindi*, what is on your schedules for today?

Okay, now for my Mother's Day reveal. Sometimes the best things in life are free IMO! DH and I finally arrived at the Mansion at Turtle Creek Hotel in Dallas after a few delays and as we are checking in, noticed that DH kept looking around the front desk. Totally guessed that I was about to receive a big bouquet of flowers so just stood by patiently smiling. 

All of a sudden, there was a tap on my shoulder and both my DDs who had been flown in from LA  the night before, hugged and kissed me and said, "Surprise, we love you so much and wanted to celebrate Mother's Day with you in person!!!" with flowers, too. Needless to say, I was in shock. THUD. Our family cannot keep a secret and they totally caught me off guard. My DH was beaming with delight and we all had a wonderful time together. Lots of laughs. They just left to go the airport and DH is already at the office. Best Mother's Day ever. 

Oh, and yes, did receive an H Limited Edition Promenade à Versailles 90cm silk, too. Figure that it will work with RC, anemone, BI and a few other colors. Pic of it below:







Hello to all, hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Monday ladies!!! Sun is shining here in Dallas and it looks like it will be a great day.
> 
> Before starting on my Mother's Day surprise yesterday, a few shout-outs before forgetting them.
> 
> *Meazar*, glad that you are on the mend and am totally astounded that you skied for fifty-five days consecutively. Did I mis-read your post? You must be a black diamond skier and kudos to you.
> 
> *MASEML*, love working out with an armband for music and have considered buying the new wireless ear buds if ever my exercise routine gets back to the gym on a daily basis.
> 
> How was The Avengers movie yesterday? Yes, really want to know as my DH is NOT a Marvel movie fan, which means this might be a solo trip to the theater if it is worth seeing.
> 
> *MadamB*, Did the Pennsylvania Ballet give an outstanding performance yesterday? My bet is that this was very enjoyable. Let us know your thoughts.
> 
> *MrsO*, best of luck prepping for your big project next week. It IS difficult to be on a different awake-sleep pattern with standard office hours. Luckily, when working corporate there were flexible hours and was able to get to the office by 6:30am-7am and leave by about 3pm-4pm. Of course, there were many days that required working late but did most of my thinking and strategizing early in the morning. Many friends of mine that work in graphic and digital arts start their day at 10am or later and don't leave the office until 11pm. So, completely get you about your dilemma. You will do a great job on this project, like you always do and soon it will be over.
> 
> We are already half way through May and soon it will be time for your well deserved vacation!
> 
> Also, did dine at Turtle Creek last night, it was wonderful and very special ~ more about that later.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, can't wait to see a pic of your Prada blouse and have a pair of Oscar de la Renta heels in leopard ~ love them but they they are still new in the box and must be re-soled
> 
> *FabF*, did you use your new RJ K on Mother's Day? What did you wear with it? Bet you looked stunning!
> 
> *AnnaE* and *Mindi*, what is on your schedules for today?
> 
> Okay, now for my Mother's Day reveal. Sometimes the best things in life are free IMO! DH and I finally arrived at the Mansion at Turtle Creek Hotel in Dallas after a few delays and as we are checking in, noticed that DH kept looking around the front desk. Totally guessed that I was about to receive a big bouquet of flowers so just stood by patiently smiling.
> 
> All of a sudden, there was a tap on my shoulder and both my DDs who had been flown in from LA  the night before, hugged and kissed me and said, "Surprise, we love you so much and wanted to celebrate Mother's Day with you in person!!!" with flowers, too. Needless to say, I was in shock. THUD. Our family cannot keep a secret and they totally caught me off guard. My DH was beaming with delight and we all had a wonderful time together. Lots of laughs. They just left to go the airport and DH is already at the office. Best Mother's Day ever.
> 
> Oh, and yes, did receive an H Limited Edition Promenade à Versailles 90cm silk, too. Figure that it will work with RC, anemone, BI and a few other colors. Pic of it below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to all, hope everyone has a great day!




Vigee, this is the most amazing Mother's Day gift ever!! Wow! your DH and DDs in cahoots


----------



## AnnaE

Morning, everyone! Finally got 8 hours of sleep, but still very grumpy today. One of those Mondays I guess. Hope everyone is enjoying their Mondays!



MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - happy mother's day to you all!  We had a lovely lunch and then afterwards I dragged DH for a long walk.  Poor guy, he's just returned from HK and he ran a race this morning to boot.  I have a scheduled visit to H this week but decided to pop in just to see if my SA was there.  She had put aside some CDCs for me but the colours weren't right for me.  I have to go back to check out the mousselines more carefully this week.  The place was such a zoo ... in fact this woman was hovering over me watching me as I tried on the scarves.  It was so unpleasant to say the least.
> 
> I too am going to get a Longchamps bag.  Was at our local department store and saw the expandable there but I think it's too big (ie long) for me.  So I'm getting the XL.  I was telling my DH while checking out the Longchamps bags how much I learn from all of you ladies  (He didn't understand why I would be interested in Longchamps given my love of H.)  Joining the group of ladies here who have them!
> 
> Anna - I used to run a few races per year and now I'm down to one - a fall half.  I hope to train again for a marathon but with two kids, work and life, the training is challenging.  I ran my marathons after my first child was born but it was easier then.  I remember getting up really early to run, and then when he went down for a nap, I would crash out as well.
> 
> I will circulate a pic of my new Prada top.  As for the Saint Laurent heels, they are 100mm with fuzzy leopard print.  Not sure if my SA will be able to track down a pair in my size, though.  Fingers crossed!  The shape of the heel is stunning.  Very elegant.  Perfect for year round wear.



*MrsJDS* -- which race did your husband do? He must have been so jetlagged coming from HK, I always feel off for several days when coming home from Asia. 

I know that it is hard to train for things when life gets in the way. I work really hard on balancing things, and I am lucky as I have been blessed with a very supportive husband. I have no kids also (other than my very needy cat), so that makes training easier.

I would love to see the Prada top! I haven't really shopped Prada in a while, but I used to be a big fan of their clothing. I hope you get the shoes also! I love leopard print on accessories.



MASEML said:


> *MrsJDS *, yes, I am keeping up with my running  but it's getting humid now so have to think about what to wear. I usually wear a light jacket over my workout top so that I can put my iPhone (for music) in the pocket but it's getting too hot to wear the jkt now. Means either getting a arm band or running with my phone in my hand (dangerous!).



Maybe that helps, *MASEML* -- I run with my phone too (mostly for safety, not always music), and I like putting it in a Flipbelt. It is not super attractive, but it does the trick and it is very comfortable. There are several similar kinds available, most running stores carry them. I also have wireless bluetooth earphones which control the music from the earpiece (so much more convenient than getting tangled in regular earphones... or maybe it's just me being klutzy), so if I do change the music, I don't need to take out the phone.



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Okay, now for my Mother's Day reveal. Sometimes the best things in life are free IMO! DH and I finally arrived at the Mansion at Turtle Creek Hotel in Dallas after a few delays and as we are checking in, noticed that DH kept looking around the front desk. Totally guessed that I was about to receive a big bouquet of flowers so just stood by patiently smiling.
> 
> All of a sudden, there was a tap on my shoulder and both my DDs who had been flown in from LA  the night before, hugged and kissed me and said, "Surprise, we love you so much and wanted to celebrate Mother's Day with you in person!!!" with flowers, too. Needless to say, I was in shock. THUD. Our family cannot keep a secret and they totally caught me off guard. My DH was beaming with delight and we all had a wonderful time together. Lots of laughs. They just left to go the airport and DH is already at the office. Best Mother's Day ever.
> 
> Oh, and yes, did receive an H Limited Edition Promenade à Versailles 90cm silk, too. Figure that it will work with RC, anemone, BI and a few other colors. Pic of it below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to all, hope everyone has a great day!



What a wonderful surprise, *Vigee*! You have such a loving family, that's really great. Your daughters must have had a very hard time keeping that surprise from you... but it must have been so worth it!

Love the scarf, too -- such vivid colors, great for the summer.

And to answer your earlier question, I am indeed running the Brooklyn Half, which means it is taper time for me (and for *MASEML*'s husband as well, looks like), so I will be running a lot less than usual this week (and slowly getting antsy as a result). *MASEML* -- I hope your husband tolerates taper week better than I do! I start obsessively cleaning everything because I need something to do.



Fabfashion said:


> AnnaE, I ordered the bilberry LC. I wanted a red one (love red) but didn't want to attract too much attention from the custom officers when I go through customs--like a red flag. Lol. Kudos to you on your running! Let us know how the half marathon goes next week.



Hey *Fabfashion*, I think you made a great choice on the bilberry. It is a nice elegant color, and certainly not as bright as red, so great for travel!



MrsOwen3 said:


> AnnaE, good luck with your half next week! I admire you and MrsJDS for your athletic achievements. I did attempt a few runs years ago but I never got the bug!



Hi *MrsOwen3*, I am still not sure I ever got the bug myself, to be honest, but I really, really like food, so I pretty much started working out to make sure I still fit into all the pretty clothing  It progressed into a very serious obsession over the years, and I even won a couple of things, but I always tell people that all I ever wanted was good abs, not podium spots 



meazar said:


> Thank you all for making me feel so welcome! MASEML we will be in PC next winter- maybe we can meet! I had a fluky fall (equipment malfunction, it seems) and fractured my tibial plateau. Fortunately it was on the day before I was to fly home (after skiing 55 days), and the wonderful staff at the Rothman Institute put me back together. I normally don't sit still for 5 minutes, so this has really been a challenge and a lesson in patience.  I retired last year, and this happened on the last day of my ski season ( not the first day of next season), so it could definitely be worse.  But I must admit, after being on here, I am about to order ANOTHER LC, the expandable one.  Does it fold like the standard XL?  I always bring an XL for my purchases when I travel, and to protect my B.  Just what I need, a whole group of enablers!



Ouch, *meazar*! Sounds so painful. But I am jealous of your 55 days of skiing! That is amazing. I hope it all heals well and you can go back to skiing in no time. Sounds like you had top-quality medical attention, which is great. I broke toes before, and just being stuck with the boot wore out my patience each time.

I think I also need an expandable LC... You ladies are too enabling


----------



## meazar

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Monday ladies!!! Sun is shining here in Dallas and it looks like it will be a great day.
> 
> Before starting on my Mother's Day surprise yesterday, a few shout-outs before forgetting them.
> 
> *Meazar*, glad that you are on the mend and am totally astounded that you skied for fifty-five days consecutively. Did I mis-read your post? You must be a black diamond skier and kudos to you.
> 
> *MASEML*, love working out with an armband for music and have considered buying the new wireless ear buds if ever my exercise routine gets back to the gym on a daily basis.
> 
> How was The Avengers movie yesterday? Yes, really want to know as my DH is NOT a Marvel movie fan, which means this might be a solo trip to the theater if it is worth seeing.
> 
> *MadamB*, Did the Pennsylvania Ballet give an outstanding performance yesterday? My bet is that this was very enjoyable. Let us know your thoughts.
> 
> *MrsO*, best of luck prepping for your big project next week. It IS difficult to be on a different awake-sleep pattern with standard office hours. Luckily, when working corporate there were flexible hours and was able to get to the office by 6:30am-7am and leave by about 3pm-4pm. Of course, there were many days that required working late but did most of my thinking and strategizing early in the morning. Many friends of mine that work in graphic and digital arts start their day at 10am or later and don't leave the office until 11pm. So, completely get you about your dilemma. You will do a great job on this project, like you always do and soon it will be over.
> 
> We are already half way through May and soon it will be time for your well deserved vacation!
> 
> Also, did dine at Turtle Creek last night, it was wonderful and very special ~ more about that later.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, can't wait to see a pic of your Prada blouse and have a pair of Oscar de la Renta heels in leopard ~ love them but they they are still new in the box and must be re-soled
> 
> *FabF*, did you use your new RJ K on Mother's Day? What did you wear with it? Bet you looked stunning!
> 
> *AnnaE* and *Mindi*, what is on your schedules for today?
> 
> Okay, now for my Mother's Day reveal. Sometimes the best things in life are free IMO! DH and I finally arrived at the Mansion at Turtle Creek Hotel in Dallas after a few delays and as we are checking in, noticed that DH kept looking around the front desk. Totally guessed that I was about to receive a big bouquet of flowers so just stood by patiently smiling.
> 
> All of a sudden, there was a tap on my shoulder and both my DDs who had been flown in from LA  the night before, hugged and kissed me and said, "Surprise, we love you so much and wanted to celebrate Mother's Day with you in person!!!" with flowers, too. Needless to say, I was in shock. THUD. Our family cannot keep a secret and they totally caught me off guard. My DH was beaming with delight and we all had a wonderful time together. Lots of laughs. They just left to go the airport and DH is already at the office. Best Mother's Day ever.
> 
> Oh, and yes, did receive an H Limited Edition Promenade à Versailles 90cm silk, too. Figure that it will work with RC, anemone, BI and a few other colors. Pic of it below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to all, hope everyone has a great day!



Good morning Everyone! 

Vigee, What an amazing Mother's Day you had!  Your silk is beautiful-Enjoy!  I actually skied 55 days total- we spend the entire winter in Park City, so I was not quite so hard core as to ski every day,  But my doc at Rothmans promises I will be back on the hill in December-fingers crossed.


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Monday ladies!!! Sun is shining here in Dallas and it looks like it will be a great day.
> 
> Before starting on my Mother's Day surprise yesterday, a few shout-outs before forgetting them.
> 
> *Meazar*, glad that you are on the mend and am totally astounded that you skied for fifty-five days consecutively. Did I mis-read your post? You must be a black diamond skier and kudos to you.
> 
> *MASEML*, love working out with an armband for music and have considered buying the new wireless ear buds if ever my exercise routine gets back to the gym on a daily basis.
> 
> How was The Avengers movie yesterday? Yes, really want to know as my DH is NOT a Marvel movie fan, which means this might be a solo trip to the theater if it is worth seeing.
> 
> *MadamB*, Did the Pennsylvania Ballet give an outstanding performance yesterday? My bet is that this was very enjoyable. Let us know your thoughts.
> 
> *MrsO*, best of luck prepping for your big project next week. It IS difficult to be on a different awake-sleep pattern with standard office hours. Luckily, when working corporate there were flexible hours and was able to get to the office by 6:30am-7am and leave by about 3pm-4pm. Of course, there were many days that required working late but did most of my thinking and strategizing early in the morning. Many friends of mine that work in graphic and digital arts start their day at 10am or later and don't leave the office until 11pm. So, completely get you about your dilemma. You will do a great job on this project, like you always do and soon it will be over.
> 
> We are already half way through May and soon it will be time for your well deserved vacation!
> 
> Also, did dine at Turtle Creek last night, it was wonderful and very special ~ more about that later.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, can't wait to see a pic of your Prada blouse and have a pair of Oscar de la Renta heels in leopard ~ love them but they they are still new in the box and must be re-soled
> 
> *FabF*, did you use your new RJ K on Mother's Day? What did you wear with it? Bet you looked stunning!
> 
> *AnnaE* and *Mindi*, what is on your schedules for today?
> 
> Okay, now for my Mother's Day reveal. Sometimes the best things in life are free IMO! DH and I finally arrived at the Mansion at Turtle Creek Hotel in Dallas after a few delays and as we are checking in, noticed that DH kept looking around the front desk. Totally guessed that I was about to receive a big bouquet of flowers so just stood by patiently smiling.
> 
> All of a sudden, there was a tap on my shoulder and both my DDs who had been flown in from LA  the night before, hugged and kissed me and said, "Surprise, we love you so much and wanted to celebrate Mother's Day with you in person!!!" with flowers, too. Needless to say, I was in shock. THUD. Our family cannot keep a secret and they totally caught me off guard. My DH was beaming with delight and we all had a wonderful time together. Lots of laughs. They just left to go the airport and DH is already at the office. Best Mother's Day ever.
> 
> Oh, and yes, did receive an H Limited Edition Promenade à Versailles 90cm silk, too. Figure that it will work with RC, anemone, BI and a few other colors. Pic of it below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to all, hope everyone has a great day!



This is so sweet of you DH and DDs to surprise you Vigee, I love it! And what a wonderful gift to boot!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Monday, ladies! Totally experiencing food coma from last night surf & turf dinner. Could barely finished my filet mignon and only ate half my lobster (gasp!) and then squeezed in one cup of cherries jubilee. Bliss! So worth it though. I wore a jersey shift dress so I could eat comfortably.  DDs were so well behaved since we were at the restaurant for nearly 3 hours. This morning one DD was whining because she still wanted it to be M'Day today. Lol. 

Vigee, that's the best M'Day present EVER! So sweet of your DDs and DH. I had tears in my eyes when I read that. I was wondering yesterday how you were going to celebrate with your DDs being so far away. So happy for you!  And your scarf is very pretty.  I think you can use it on BI B too. What's your plan for today?

MrsO, you'll have the big project done in no time! Then it's vacation time--a well deserved one at that! 

MASEML, I like watching action and fantasy movies but now I wait for the download version or Netflix. I just can't sit still for 2 hours. I'm contemplating watching the new Star Wars in a theatre but DH is not a fan (I guess he never had a crush on Princess Leia, I should ask). We have 4 movie gift certificates that haven't been touched.

AnnaE, are you doing anything else to prep for the run (besides cleaning) during this taper time like other forms of exercise? I don't run or do any exercise except shopping. Lol. I'm just curious if you completely rest during this week or can you still do light exercising.

MrsJDS, your DH must be in great shape to have gone from his long flight back from Asia to running a race the next day. I haven't gone to Asia since 1994 because I can't sleep on a plane and I can't take a 20+ hours flights. So I haven't visited Thailand where I was born all these years (I'm not Thai though, my parents met there). I do love spicy Thai food and wish there's a more authentic Thai restaurant in my city.

xiangxiang, how are you enjoying the warmer weather? We had really warm sunny days on the weekend in the mid-20sC. Of course I spent most of my time indoors reading trashy novels. Total M'Day weekend bliss since DH took DDs out for riding and outing both days. 

Just got a call from my SA that she has a fuchsia gator CDC PHW. Not sure if I should go look? Still haven't worn my geranium and gris fonce yet--my excuse is I'm waiting for the Saphir to come in so I can put a coat of protection on first. I do love pinks and purples but may be I should use the fund for a Galop silver bracelet instead. What say you, ladies?

Hi Madam, Mindi, Kate, EB, SmoothCoatGirl, meazar and everyone else! Have a great day!


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, ladies! Totally experiencing food coma from last night surf & turf dinner. Could barely finished my filet mignon and only ate half my lobster (gasp!) and then squeezed in one cup of cherries jubilee. Bliss! So worth it though. I wore a jersey shift dress so I could eat comfortably.  DDs were so well behaved since we were at the restaurant for nearly 3 hours. This morning one DD was whining because she still wanted it to be M'Day today. Lol.
> 
> Vigee, that's the best M'Day present EVER! So sweet of your DDs and DH. I had tears in my eyes when I read that. I was wondering yesterday how you were going to celebrate with your DDs being so far away. So happy for you!  And your scarf is very pretty.  I think you can use it on BI B too. What's your plan for today?
> 
> MrsO, you'll have the big project done in no time! Then it's vacation time--a well deserved one at that!
> 
> MASEML, I like watching action and fantasy movies but now I wait for the download version or Netflix. I just can't sit still for 2 hours. I'm contemplating watching the new Star Wars in a theatre but DH is not a fan (I guess he never had a crush on Princess Leia, I should ask). We have 4 movie gift certificates that haven't been touched.
> 
> AnnaE, are you doing anything else to prep for the run (besides cleaning) during this taper time like other forms of exercise? I don't run or do any exercise except shopping. Lol. I'm just curious if you completely rest during this week or can you still do light exercising.
> 
> MrsJDS, your DH must be in great shape to have gone from his long flight back from Asia to running a race the next day. I haven't gone to Asia since 1994 because I can't sleep on a plane and I can't take a 20+ hours flights. So I haven't visited Thailand where I was born all these years (I'm not Thai though, my parents met there). I do love spicy Thai food and wish there's a more authentic Thai restaurant in my city.
> 
> xiangxiang, how are you enjoying the warmer weather? We had really warm sunny days on the weekend in the mid-20sC. Of course I spent most of my time indoors reading trashy novels. Total M'Day weekend bliss since DH took DDs out for riding and outing both days.
> 
> Just got a call from my SA that she has a fuchsia gator CDC PHW. Not sure if I should go look? Still haven't worn my geranium and gris fonce yet--my excuse is I'm waiting for the Saphir to come in so I can put a coat of protection on first. I do love pinks and purples but may be I should use the fund for a Galop silver bracelet instead. What say you, ladies?
> 
> Hi Madam, Mindi, Kate, EB, SmoothCoatGirl, meazar and everyone else! Have a great day!



I'm no help but I think you should go see the CDC. Doesn't hurt not to right? The galop will always be there right?


----------



## MASEML

Ps ladies, I'll write more to each of you tonight!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, ladies! Totally experiencing food coma from last night surf & turf dinner. Could barely finished my filet mignon and only ate half my lobster (gasp!) and then squeezed in one cup of cherries jubilee. Bliss! So worth it though. I wore a jersey shift dress so I could eat comfortably.  DDs were so well behaved since we were at the restaurant for nearly 3 hours. This morning one DD was whining because she still wanted it to be M'Day today. Lol.
> 
> Vigee, that's the best M'Day present EVER! So sweet of your DDs and DH. I had tears in my eyes when I read that. I was wondering yesterday how you were going to celebrate with your DDs being so far away. So happy for you!  And your scarf is very pretty.  I think you can use it on BI B too. What's your plan for today?
> 
> MrsO, you'll have the big project done in no time! Then it's vacation time--a well deserved one at that!
> 
> MASEML, I like watching action and fantasy movies but now I wait for the download version or Netflix. I just can't sit still for 2 hours. I'm contemplating watching the new Star Wars in a theatre but DH is not a fan (I guess he never had a crush on Princess Leia, I should ask). We have 4 movie gift certificates that haven't been touched.
> 
> AnnaE, are you doing anything else to prep for the run (besides cleaning) during this taper time like other forms of exercise? I don't run or do any exercise except shopping. Lol. I'm just curious if you completely rest during this week or can you still do light exercising.
> 
> MrsJDS, your DH must be in great shape to have gone from his long flight back from Asia to running a race the next day. I haven't gone to Asia since 1994 because I can't sleep on a plane and I can't take a 20+ hours flights. So I haven't visited Thailand where I was born all these years (I'm not Thai though, my parents met there). I do love spicy Thai food and wish there's a more authentic Thai restaurant in my city.
> 
> xiangxiang, how are you enjoying the warmer weather? We had really warm sunny days on the weekend in the mid-20sC. Of course I spent most of my time indoors reading trashy novels. Total M'Day weekend bliss since DH took DDs out for riding and outing both days.
> 
> Just got a call from my SA that she has a fuchsia gator CDC PHW. Not sure if I should go look? Still haven't worn my geranium and gris fonce yet--my excuse is I'm waiting for the Saphir to come in so I can put a coat of protection on first. I do love pinks and purples but may be I should use the fund for a Galop silver bracelet instead. What say you, ladies?
> 
> Hi Madam, Mindi, Kate, EB, SmoothCoatGirl, meazar and everyone else! Have a great day!



*FabF*, love your stories about eating cherries jubilee and reading trashy novels, makes me roar with laughter! Your posts are so entertaining.

Am having a totally lazy day and still in bed at the hotel drinking an iced cafe latte. Have a business dinner with DH tonight and it is cool outside, so there is no urgency for me to be up and about. At least that's what I tell myself! 

As far as the fuchsia gator CDC PHW, think that you should definitely go look at it. Fuchsia is high up there as a must-have for many CDC collectors and it will really come down to 1) do you wear lots of bright pink or solid neutral colors? 2) is it large scale or small scale? 

If it is indeed small scale then would think seriously about getting it. You wear lots of white gold and silver to my recollection and this might be a good fit for you rather than GHW. Also, as *MASEML* pointed out the Galop bracelet will be in-stock probably through the end of the year.

My SA just emailed me about an RJ CDC GHW or an RJ CDC PHW ~ have my choice ~ but am tempted to pass on it because of the plasticy issue that others on the CDC thread have pointed out. Have until end of day to make a decision. 

Thanks *MASEML*, *MrsO*, *AnnaE* and *FabF* for your kind words about my Mother's Day surprise.


----------



## Mindi B

Vigee, that Mother's Day will be a hard one to beat--How wonderful!
Hope all the moms here felt appropriately honored on their special day.
I just had my teeth cleaned (yay) and have a swollen lower lip from the sucky device (LOL--Don't know what its proper name is).  Ow.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Monday ladies!!! Sun is shining here in Dallas and it looks like it will be a great day.
> 
> Before starting on my Mother's Day surprise yesterday, a few shout-outs before forgetting them.
> 
> *Meazar*, glad that you are on the mend and am totally astounded that you skied for fifty-five days consecutively. Did I mis-read your post? You must be a black diamond skier and kudos to you.
> 
> *MASEML*, love working out with an armband for music and have considered buying the new wireless ear buds if ever my exercise routine gets back to the gym on a daily basis.
> 
> How was The Avengers movie yesterday? Yes, really want to know as my DH is NOT a Marvel movie fan, which means this might be a solo trip to the theater if it is worth seeing.
> 
> *MadamB*, Did the Pennsylvania Ballet give an outstanding performance yesterday? My bet is that this was very enjoyable. Let us know your thoughts.
> 
> *MrsO*, best of luck prepping for your big project next week. It IS difficult to be on a different awake-sleep pattern with standard office hours. Luckily, when working corporate there were flexible hours and was able to get to the office by 6:30am-7am and leave by about 3pm-4pm. Of course, there were many days that required working late but did most of my thinking and strategizing early in the morning. Many friends of mine that work in graphic and digital arts start their day at 10am or later and don't leave the office until 11pm. So, completely get you about your dilemma. You will do a great job on this project, like you always do and soon it will be over.
> 
> We are already half way through May and soon it will be time for your well deserved vacation!
> 
> Also, did dine at Turtle Creek last night, it was wonderful and very special ~ more about that later.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, can't wait to see a pic of your Prada blouse and have a pair of Oscar de la Renta heels in leopard ~ love them but they they are still new in the box and must be re-soled
> 
> *FabF*, did you use your new RJ K on Mother's Day? What did you wear with it? Bet you looked stunning!
> 
> *AnnaE* and *Mindi*, what is on your schedules for today?
> 
> Okay, now for my Mother's Day reveal. Sometimes the best things in life are free IMO! DH and I finally arrived at the Mansion at Turtle Creek Hotel in Dallas after a few delays and as we are checking in, noticed that DH kept looking around the front desk. Totally guessed that I was about to receive a big bouquet of flowers so just stood by patiently smiling.
> 
> All of a sudden, there was a tap on my shoulder and both my DDs who had been flown in from LA  the night before, hugged and kissed me and said, "Surprise, we love you so much and wanted to celebrate Mother's Day with you in person!!!" with flowers, too. Needless to say, I was in shock. THUD. Our family cannot keep a secret and they totally caught me off guard. My DH was beaming with delight and we all had a wonderful time together. Lots of laughs. They just left to go the airport and DH is already at the office. Best Mother's Day ever.
> 
> Oh, and yes, did receive an H Limited Edition Promenade à Versailles 90cm silk, too. Figure that it will work with RC, anemone, BI and a few other colors. Pic of it below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to all, hope everyone has a great day!


 
Happy Monday, Vigee and everyone!  The ballet was outstanding, especially the last one on the program.  It was called "The Concert, or the perils of everyone".  The music was by Chopin, and it was a story about people who attended a piano recital and what was going on in their minds as they listened.  Hilarious!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> Vigee, that Mother's Day will be a hard one to beat--How wonderful!
> Hope all the moms here felt appropriately honored on their special day.
> I just had my teeth cleaned (yay) and have a swollen lower lip from the sucky device (LOL--Don't know what its proper name is). Ow.


Mindi, ow! Hope your lip feels better soon.  On the bright side, a lot of people pay lots of money to have Angelina's lips and you got the look for free (don't mean to tease you while you're in pain, hope the humor makes you feel a bit better).


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Monday, Vigee and everyone!  The ballet was outstanding, especially the last one on the program.  It was called "The Concert, or the perils of everyone".  The music was by Chopin, and it was a story about people who attended a piano recital and what was going on in their minds as they listened.  Hilarious!!


Madam, your ballet sounds amazing. I love Chopin! Wonder what it'd be like if he lived longer and composed more music. Would you happen to have a mod pic of your outfit by chance?


----------



## Fabfashion

I'm proscrastinating about going to the H store. Sometimes I buy things because they're pretty or hard to find as evident in those unused scarves/shawls/charms in my closet.  Afraid it'll look so pretty and I won't have the willpower to resist. Oy! 

Vigee, I wish you didn't say it's hard to find.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Vigee, that Mother's Day will be a hard one to beat--How wonderful!
> Hope all the moms here felt appropriately honored on their special day.
> I just had my teeth cleaned (yay) and have a swollen lower lip from the sucky device (LOL--Don't know what its proper name is).  Ow.





Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Monday, Vigee and everyone!  The ballet was outstanding, especially the last one on the program.  It was called "The Concert, or the perils of everyone".  The music was by Chopin, and it was a story about people who attended a piano recital and what was going on in their minds as they listened.  Hilarious!!





Fabfashion said:


> I'm proscrastinating about going to the H store. Sometimes I buy things because they're pretty or hard to find as evident in those unused scarves/shawls/charms in my closet.  Afraid it'll look so pretty and I won't have the willpower to resist. Oy!
> 
> Vigee, I wish you didn't say it's hard to find.



*Mindi*, thanks about Mother's Day and I feel your pain about your teeth cleaning. Yuck, hate that entire experience. 

*MadamB*, the ballet yesterday sounds fantastic! 

*FabF*, they are infrequently found at H but do come up on the re-seller market with a higher mark-up based upon my experience.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Madam, your ballet sounds amazing. I love Chopin! Wonder what it'd be like if he lived longer and composed more music. Would you happen to have a mod pic of your outfit by chance?


 
Hi, Fabfashion!  Sorry, no mod pic of yesterday's outfit.  It wasn't one of my better efforts.:shame:


----------



## Mindi B

Fabfashion said:


> Mindi, ow! Hope your lip feels better soon.  On the bright side, a lot of people pay lots of money to have Angelina's lips and you got the look for free (don't mean to tease you while you're in pain, hope the humor makes you feel a bit better).



Dear Fab, tease away!  I had a similar thought (ooh, bee-stung lip!), except my lower lip is only swollen on one side.  Not, perhaps, the best look.  But, no cavities, so THAT'S a good result.  And I am much the same regarding "limited" or hard-to-find items.  I seem to take it as a challenge: "I WILL find this!"  NOT good.


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> Dear Fab, tease away! I had a similar thought (ooh, bee-stung lip!), except my lower lip is only swollen on one side. Not, perhaps, the best look. But, no cavities, so THAT'S a good result. And I am much the same regarding "limited" or hard-to-find items. I seem to take it as a challenge: "I WILL find this!" NOT good.


 
Mindi, you're such a good sport!  Have you tried icing it or better yet eat some popsicle? I'm sure it'll subside in a few hours. Did you hear about how young girls are doing the shot glass sucking/no injection look because of one of the younger Kadashian clan said she did? This resulted in grossly swollen lips and black/blue/bruise ring along the chin. Silly kids!


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Fabfashion!  Sorry, no mod pic of yesterday's outfit.  It wasn't one of my better efforts.:shame:


Madam, I can't picture you in anything other than smashing.


----------



## dharma

Omg, I just lost a seriously long post........argghhhhhhhhh

Miss you guys, will try again


----------



## dharma

Hi everyone! I hope you all had a wonderful Mother's Day! From what I have read it sounds like you did I hope the fur baby mommies had a great day too!

I tried to keep up with reading but haven't had a moment until now to sit down and write a post. Here are a few random musings on the subjects I've missed, forgive me if I don't personalize them, so many many pages, I can't remember all of who said what 

Celebs!! Such fun to spot them! While in SOHO last week, I was walking right near Tommy Flanagan from Sons of Anarchy and his wife. I almost died. The bad boys get me every time.  DH is cut from the same oblivious cloth, the only difference is that he is in the film industry  he never knows who anyone is, when we go to cast and crew parties, I'm dying and he's like " who's that?" or "that's the guy I worked with the other day, he's cool.....I forgot his name though" And I can't believe he didn't even tell me. 

Longchamp, Vigee you have started a stampede! It's perfect. I'm getting one as soon as I have my Bloomies reward card 

CDC's! MASEML, congrats on the RGH craie!! It such a beautiful feminine combo, I think H really hit this one out of the park. We are actually Quadruplets, I got mine in the winter, I can't wait to wear it. I wanted to bring it NYC last week but my graphite gator worked with all my outfits so I only packed one. 
FabF, go see the fuschia, it sounds like something that's great for you. Don't fall for the "hard to find" reason to buy it. It's only worth it if you love it and will wear it. It's still a lot of money and if you really love the gallop, you should put it toward that. ( oh my, who am I? That sounded like sane frugal advice, my apologies  )

Vigee, your Mother's Day sounds like a dream! You must be an awesome Mom to inspire such devotion.  I think that most of us moms of younger children are hoping for the same when ours are grown! 

Will post more in a bit...... Must grocery shop.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  I went full tilt today so I've only had a chance to scan today's posts but to take a page from Dharma's post, I will post some random musings:


Madam - I have seasons tickets to the symphony and while I love going, I will admit my mind will wander at the symphony.  Everything from having a thought about the soloist of the night to thinking about a grocery list for the weekend.  I get it!  I love Chopin - probably my favourite composer.  


Vigee - what a WONDERFUL surprise for a WONDERFUL woman.  You must have been so shocked and thrilled by the surprise that your DH and DDs organized.  Happy mother's day to you!  And your scarf - well, it is just divine.  Looking forward to a mod pic!


FabF - do check out the fuchsia croc CDC and let us know what you think!!!  I would love to hear what you think.  I prefer smaller scales on a fuchsia croc CDC.


Mindi - ow.  I hate going to the dentist.  I'm visibly tense when I'm there from beginning to the end.


Anna - you place in races?  That's seriously hard core.  I told DH that if I scaled back my life a lot I could spend more time training for a marathon in order to qualify for Boston.  Just not going to happen right now ... one can only dream ... or cheer you on instead!


----------



## Fabfashion

Hi ladies! Just popping in to say hi before dinner. 

I am WEAK! No I haven't gone to H to see the fuschia CDC yet, was too busy at the office since I have folks coming in tomorrow for an all day session. I had all the logic worked out in my head though: pink doesn't go with most of my stuff, haven't worn any of the 2 CDCs I bought, don't normally wear bracelets, need to stock up on real jewelry, etc. etc. Well, called my SA on my way home. MASEML, a real person actually answered! I was going to tell her I don't think I'll have time to come in this week, don't think pink will work with most of my clothes, let it go if someone else is interested. Now, this is how the convo went:

- I can't come in today. <She's off tomorrow.>
- is it small scale and shiny? <Small scale but she couldn't remember if it's matte or shiny but she had put it in the hold drawer for me. Don't think the store will get a pink shiny one again this season.>
- I LOVE pink.
- I'm in a meeting until 3 tomorrow. <She's off but back on Wednesday.>
- I'll try to come in tomorrow, if not I'll see you on Wednesday.

:shame:


----------



## MASEML

More posts to come but wanted to pop my head in. How was everyone's day?!

FabF- my morning  ritual of people.com tells me that Kylie Jenner (the kardashian that's a runway model) actually got injections! She fessed up; thought I read that?

Did you go to H? Curious minds want to know! 

Mindi- how's your lip now? Swelling gone down? I was informed by my dentist that my only wisdom tooth has to go. I'm not in pain and have room so not sure what that's about. All I have to say about dentists is &$%#.£

dharma- so cool you spotted celebs! I rarely see them and they are in your circle!! Have you gone to the oscars? It's on my never going to happen wish list! I want to be the person everyone sees on TV and says, "who is that girl? What is she doing there?"

Yay, quadruplets!! You and Vigee started a trend! 

Must get dinner on, will post more soon!!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you all for your good lip wishes--it's much better!  Yes, Kylie Jenner did acknowledge she's had lip injections.  I feel for her--so constantly in the public eye, with the mega-famous Kim and newly-minted supermodel Kendall as sisters, it can't be easy to feel good about yourself just as you are.  And I did see the photos of those girls who "cupped" their lips to make them swell in an effort to emulate Kylie.  Goodness, we will do silly things in an effort to meet some random societal standard of beauty, won't we? (Says the woman with drawers full of makeup. )


----------



## MASEML

MrsOwen3 said:


> Good Monday morning everyone!
> 
> I'm up and procrastinating, I have my big big project coming up next week and this is an important prep week and I'm sort of dreading getting started today. I do my best work in the early evenings and wish that I could work some sort of second shift schedule instead of normal business hours but none of my customers would like that  I just have a lot of anxiety about this one and will be very glad when it's done and we've done a great job on it which I know we can do!
> 
> *Maseml,* how was the movie?



*MrsO*, good luck with your big project and all the prepping you need to do! I'm sure you'll be fine! Is it the project with that mean guy? 

Oh the movie was good. It's my second Marvels movie (first was Thor on TV) - had no idea these characters are all part of the same team and live in the same universe. I once went to a function and a Marvels exec was there...I was joking with him about how robocop is cool. He didn't correct me (just smiled) but as I later learned, it's Iron Man.  Oh dear. 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Monday ladies!!! Sun is shining here in Dallas and it looks like it will be a great day.
> 
> Before starting on my Mother's Day surprise yesterday, a few shout-outs before forgetting them.
> 
> *MASEML*, love working out with an armband for music and have considered buying the new wireless ear buds if ever my exercise routine gets back to the gym on a daily basis.
> 
> How was The Avengers movie yesterday? Yes, really want to know as my DH is NOT a Marvel movie fan, which means this might be a solo trip to the theater if it is worth seeing.
> :



*Vigee*Oooh have heard of these wireless ear buds but will they fall out of the ear? Think they are still pretty pricey though right? Was thinking that's what I would get when I get the apple watch. 

Are you a superhero fan?  it's okay. Keeping in mind that I'm not familiar with many of the characters, I thought it was pretty decent. Funny bits, so that was nice. And I love Thor - it's just really cool that he holds a hammer (or anvil, whatever that thing is). 

How is day 2 of your Mother's Day trip? What did you do? How long are your girls in town? 



AnnaE said:


> Morning, everyone! Finally got 8 hours of sleep, but still very grumpy today. One of those Mondays I guess. Hope everyone is enjoying their Mondays!
> 
> 
> Maybe that helps, *MASEML* -- I run with my phone too (mostly for safety, not always music), and I like putting it in a Flipbelt. It is not super attractive, but it does the trick and it is very comfortable. There are several similar kinds available, most running stores carry them. I also have wireless bluetooth earphones which control the music from the earpiece (so much more convenient than getting tangled in regular earphones... or maybe it's just me being klutzy), so if I do change the music, I don't need to take out the phone.
> 
> 
> And to answer your earlier question, I am indeed running the Brooklyn Half, which means it is taper time for me (and for *MASEML*'s husband as well, looks like), so I will be running a lot less than usual this week (and slowly getting antsy as a result). *MASEML* -- I hope your husband tolerates taper week better than I do! I start obsessively cleaning everything because I need something to do.



*AnnaE*, what is a flipbelt? Is it a belt where you can put a water bottle too? Oh yes, you run in CP early (I think), be careful. Did you hear what happened over the weekend at 7pm on the west side of the park? Be careful! 

As for tapering off, he's out right now for a light cycle. Should be home soon I think (hmmm, I'm hungry). Are you planning on any short runs this week or laying low until Saturday? I'm not a racer so I don't know what the proper protocol is.


----------



## MASEML

And *MrsJDS*, hope you had a good day even though it was busy! Hopefully your evening will be quieter? 

*FabF*, that was a pretty productive conversation I'd say! You wrapped it up in (sounds like) a couple of minutes...uber efficient! . I'm kidding. I'm glad you are going to look at it...it's worth a look - even if, pink. 

And amazing someone answered! People exist . I wonder if they screen out of town calls; they also answered my mom's call too.


----------



## dharma

MASEML said:


> More posts to come but wanted to pop my head in. How was everyone's day?!
> 
> FabF- my morning  ritual of people.com tells me that Kylie Jenner (the kardashian that's a runway model) actually got injections! She fessed up; thought I read that?
> 
> Did you go to H? Curious minds want to know!
> 
> Mindi- how's your lip now? Swelling gone down? I was informed by my dentist that my only wisdom tooth has to go. I'm not in pain and have room so not sure what that's about. All I have to say about dentists is &$%#.£
> 
> dharma- so cool you spotted celebs! I rarely see them and they are in your circle!! Have you gone to the oscars? It's on my never going to happen wish list! I want to be the person everyone sees on TV and says, "who is that girl? What is she doing there?"
> 
> Yay, quadruplets!! You and Vigee started a trend!
> 
> Must get dinner on, will post more soon!!



Haha MASEML, not in my "circle" at all, sorry if I implied that!  Work is still work, just happens that DH's work involves actors. Would love to go to the Oscars but his dept is one of the departments that goes to the "off screen Oscars". Not as glamourous as it sounds but the parties are fun  and yes, I'm one of the people that others wonder " how'd she get in?"


----------



## dharma

Dinner's done..........star trek is on 

Meazar, welcome to the cafe!! I hope you recover quickly, the folks at Rothman know what they are doing so I'm sure you'll be skiing next season  this is a fun place to spend your down time!

FabF, you crack me up. My convos go very much the same way with my SA,....that bracelet will come home with you Wednesday for sure 

MadameB, I also cannot imagine you in a bad outfit. I would love to see that ballet, it sounds lovely. How is your garden coming along? My hydrangea is recovering thanks to your advice, is it safe for me to cut down the branches that definitely do not have growth or should I just leave it alone?

MrsO, I'm so happy for you that you also finally received the RGH craie CDC! I saw your family pic in the CDC thread and I have to say, it is a perfectly concise wearable collection. Please come over and help me edit!!! You know I've always been a hoarder, oops I mean "collector". It needs to stop!


----------



## Suncatcher

fabfashion said:


> hi ladies! Just popping in to say hi before dinner.
> 
> I am weak! No i haven't gone to h to see the fuschia cdc yet, was too busy at the office since i have folks coming in tomorrow for an all day session. I had all the logic worked out in my head though: Pink doesn't go with most of my stuff, haven't worn any of the 2 cdcs i bought, don't normally wear bracelets, need to stock up on real jewelry, etc. Etc. Well, called my sa on my way home. Maseml, a real person actually answered! I was going to tell her i don't think i'll have time to come in this week, don't think pink will work with most of my clothes, let it go if someone else is interested. Now, this is how the convo went:
> 
> - i can't come in today. <she's off tomorrow.>
> - is it small scale and shiny? <small scale but she couldn't remember if it's matte or shiny but she had put it in the hold drawer for me. Don't think the store will get a pink shiny one again this season.>
> - i love pink.
> - i'm in a meeting until 3 tomorrow. <she's off but back on wednesday.>
> - i'll try to come in tomorrow, if not i'll see you on wednesday.
> 
> :shame:



hilarious!!!


----------



## MSO13

Evening all!

Fab, you are so funny! Love the transcript of the conversation, I do think you should go see it. It will be shiny I'm sure, I think they do most color-colors shiny. I won't even try to be the voice of reason since I know you already know that you have not worn your new CDCs yet. I would say to edit out the Gris Fonce if you decide you want this one and wait for a GHW color that you love. I could see you wearing the pink and the red more than the gray. Just my two cents! Maybe bring Miss Rose and see how they look together? I'm sure you have scarves and shawls with pink in them. I would bet it'll look great with your Raisin and RC bags too! 

Dharma, welcome back and thanks about my CDC and my collection. You know that I want to add a few more to the mix so I'll be no help when it comes to editing! 

Mindi, hope the lip is feeling better! You reminded me I need to go to the dentist!

My Longchamp arrived today, I love it! It holds my HAC without the extra height so I think it'll be a great carryon for me. It folds up so small! I have never had a Longchamp before but now I see the appeal! 

I also managed to sneak out between deliveries to exchange a pair of shoes that I bought a while ago but didn't wear. Apparently my feet are smaller in the winter and these sandals were too small today but fortunately I was able to get the next size. Pic attached, Dries Van Noten gold platforms. Perfect with the HAC! 

As I had said earlier, I'm much more productive in the evening so not only did I get a ton of my prep work done I also finally hemmed a pair of trouser jeans to wear with my sandals that have been sitting in my "to do" pile forever!

And yes, this is my big big job that has been rather difficult to deal with but it will all be over soon with a flush Kelly fund to boot!


----------



## MASEML

MrsOwen3 said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Fab, you are so funny! Love the transcript of the conversation, I do think you should go see it. It will be shiny I'm sure, I think they do most color-colors shiny. I won't even try to be the voice of reason since I know you already know that you have not worn your new CDCs yet. I would say to edit out the Gris Fonce if you decide you want this one and wait for a GHW color that you love. I could see you wearing the pink and the red more than the gray. Just my two cents! Maybe bring Miss Rose and see how they look together? I'm sure you have scarves and shawls with pink in them. I would bet it'll look great with your Raisin and RC bags too!
> 
> Dharma, welcome back and thanks about my CDC and my collection. You know that I want to add a few more to the mix so I'll be no help when it comes to editing!
> 
> Mindi, hope the lip is feeling better! You reminded me I need to go to the dentist!
> 
> My Longchamp arrived today, I love it! It holds my HAC without the extra height so I think it'll be a great carryon for me. It folds up so small! I have never had a Longchamp before but now I see the appeal!
> 
> I also managed to sneak out between deliveries to exchange a pair of shoes that I bought a while ago but didn't wear. Apparently my feet are smaller in the winter and these sandals were too small today but fortunately I was able to get the next size. Pic attached, Dries Van Noten gold platforms. Perfect with the HAC!
> 
> As I had said earlier, I'm much more productive in the evening so not only did I get a ton of my prep work done I also finally hemmed a pair of trouser jeans to wear with my sandals that have been sitting in my "to do" pile forever!
> 
> And yes, this is my big big job that has been rather difficult to deal with but it will all be over soon with a flush Kelly fund to boot!



*MrsO*, beautiful Dries platform shoes! And talk about being super productive today, well done! I see a Kelly in your future soon


----------



## Fabfashion

Dharma, so nice to see you back at the cafe! Is it quieter for you this week? I'm sure your family must be so happy to have you back home. You make total sense on your CDC advice.  That's what I tell myself too! It only works outside of H store though. Once there, all logic is off. I see pretty shiny things and I can't resist. Must have been a mermaid in my past life. Plus I feel like I don't want to disappoint my SA. I have no patience so I always end up buying most of my H things elsewhere or on H.com and I feel bad not waiting for her (I would if she could find it a little faster). I really wonder if they have AA for H addicts. I'll be the first one to sign up. 

MASEML, I don't know if my schedule will allow me to go to H tomorrow. Can't go after work either because it's DDs' swimming night and it's a crazy rush for that as it is. It'd have been good to 'sneak' in there to check it out while my SA is off.  Will report back if I go. Hmm, on the phone thing. It's a hit and miss with me too. I wonder if it was because it was Monday near closing.

MrsO, glad to hear you got your prep done and even hemmed your jeans. I love your shoes--love this style. Wish we have more shoes selection in my city. You make perfect sense to me on the CDCs. I'm such a helpless hoarder, uh, collector like dharma. I think if I get the fuchsia, I'd let go of the gris fonce. I thought it'd go with black but it didn't. I wore a black dress and shoes to the DC party with the orange plume GHW. Thought the GF CDC could be a good match--it wasn't. Way too warm. Looks rather like cocoa. I wear a lot of black and gray so even a graphite would have been better.

MrsJDS, you may not have time to run a lot but I admire all that you have accomplished work/home/exercise wise given that you have a full career and a family with young children to take care of. I don't know where you find the energy. Most days I'm just pooped.

Mindi, I totally get you about the challenge of the hard to find items. It's like that for me too. That's probably why I have 4 rodeos (used to be 5 until I rehomed one--yay!) because they were so hard to find. Well, they're having a great old time sitting in their boxes.  The 2 breloque charms, 2 paddock charms, silver horse charm too. I bet they're having a party when I'm not home. 

meazer, I wish I could ski. I took lesson once but I was already in my late 20s. My fear of hurting myself kept me doing a snowplow all the way down the slope. No fun at all. 

AnnaE, hope you didn't clean up your whole house today and some.

Vigee, how's dinner? Any good recommendation of the resto?

Hi Kate, EB, Madam, xiangxiang and everyone! Good night!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

dharma said:


> Dinner's done..........star trek is on
> 
> Meazar, welcome to the cafe!! I hope you recover quickly, the folks at Rothman know what they are doing so I'm sure you'll be skiing next season  this is a fun place to spend your down time!
> 
> FabF, you crack me up. My convos go very much the same way with my SA,....that bracelet will come home with you Wednesday for sure
> 
> MadameB, I also cannot imagine you in a bad outfit. I would love to see that ballet, it sounds lovely. How is your garden coming along? My hydrangea is recovering thanks to your advice, is it safe for me to cut down the branches that definitely do not have growth or should I just leave it alone?
> 
> MrsO, I'm so happy for you that you also finally received the RGH craie CDC! I saw your family pic in the CDC thread and I have to say, it is a perfectly concise wearable collection. Please come over and help me edit!!! You know I've always been a hoarder, oops I mean "collector". It needs to stop!



Hi, Dharma!  Glad your hydrangea is doing better.  It's OK to cut off the dead branches.  I always follow the 3D rule for pruning:  if it's dead, diseased or damaged, cut it off.The weeds are winning the war in my garden.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Morning everyone! Yesterday was so full on for me. Was locked in back to back meetings from 10am - 5.30pm, with only half an hour break for lunch. I was drained after that. Then I had to get ready to attend the black tie charity do. The event was a success and thank God I wasn't hosting! There were some amazing auctions and one of them I was very interested in was VIP package to the British Grand Prix in July. But before I knew it the price had gone too close to a small B or K so some senses came to me so I said nah, I'd rather have H! I didn't get home until rather late and I feel really tired already this morning! 

*Fabfashion*, you should go and see the CDC! I love fuchsia pink + PHW! Clean and modern look! I personally don't wear chunky bracelets but if you see yourself any chance of wearing one then you should at least go and see it!     

*Vigee*, what a great surprise on your Mother's day! So precious! Could you remind me that will the Longchamp expandable fit a B35 in? I remember seeing your photo of a K and a B in the Longchamp, but I can't remember what sizes they are. Sorry if you already told me. Too much going on + old age etc... 

Anybody has any recommendation for a nice stretch light coloured light fabric skinny jeans? 

Hello to everybody else! My calendar looks horrendous in the next few days. Wish me luck!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Morning everyone! Yesterday was so full on for me. Was locked in back to back meetings from 10am - 5.30pm, with only half an hour break for lunch. I was drained after that. Then I had to get ready to attend the black tie charity do. The event was a success and thank God I wasn't hosting! There were some amazing auctions and one of them I was very interested in was VIP package to the British Grand Prix in July. But before I knew it the price had gone too close to a small B or K so some senses came to me so I said nah, I'd rather have H! I didn't get home until rather late and I feel really tired already this morning!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, you should go and see the CDC! I love fuchsia pink + PHW! Clean and modern look! I personally don't wear chunky bracelets but if you see yourself any chance of wearing one then you should at least go and see it!
> 
> *Vigee*, what a great surprise on your Mother's day! So precious! Could you remind me that will the Longchamp expandable fit a B35 in? I remember seeing your photo of a K and a B in the Longchamp, but I can't remember what sizes they are. Sorry if you already told me. Too much going on + old age etc...
> 
> Anybody has any recommendation for a nice stretch light coloured light fabric skinny jeans?
> 
> Hello to everybody else! My calendar looks horrendous in the next few days. Wish me luck!



*xinagxiang*, hi there and happy Tuesday. Yes, my expandable Longchamp holds two H bags and as large as two Bs. The pic that I had posted previous held a B30 and a K32 with LOTS of room at the room for larger size Bs/Ks. 

Would you like me to re-post the pic?

My best stretchy jeans are J Brand or Citizens of Humanity. My J Brand jeans are white and cream colored. 

Hope that you have a good day in spite of being so busy! Wishing you luck!


----------



## MASEML

Morning ladies, I've spent a lot of last night perfecting my Saks shopping cart. They emailed me a one-time use 20% off voucher site-wide (with some exclusions - all designers I'm interested in) and it works on all beauty and some jewelry like Ippolita.  I just bought a TF lipstick and a Cle De Peau serum on Sunday so there really isn't anything I must have now, but this voucher is TGTBT (too good to be true). On top of that there's 16% cash back using a cash back website (think this site only works in the U.S.?). 

In my basket, I've got TF lip lacquer (it's a cream that goes over top your lipstick to give a sheen - haven't tried this but am interested), TF blush (stocking up)...was thinking possibly adding a night cream. Is there anything I should be getting that I'm not thinking of?  

*Xiangxiang*, oh yes! how was the black tie ball? Any celeb citings last night? Heading to the Grand Prix would be amazing....I love the intensity between Hamilton and Rosenburg. But, I wouldn't bid anything near the cost of a B or k. Glad your sense kicked back in!  

Good luck with work and all! 

*Vigee*, how's your trip going? You are up and really early! TX is 1hr behind? 
Hope you are enjoying your vacation  

*FabF*, I'll be looking out for your H report, if you make it out there today. If not, it'll still be there on Wednesday sounds like! 

Hello to everyone else- *MrsJDS*, *AnnaE*, *MadamB*, *dharma*, *MrsO*, *SmoothCavalierGirl*, *meazar* and all!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*MASEML*, have been awake since 4am, which is nothing new  DH sleeps through anything, thank goodness. 

Recommend the Rose Indian TF lipstick that quite a few cafe ladies suggested on this thread. It is amazing, stays on forever, great consistency, wonderful color and use it as a cream blush too. 

My trip is going great and so relaxed that a massage would be over-kill, lol. Don't like facials ~ broken capillaries galore afterwards ~ so a visit to the spa is out of the question. Big dinners every night, my diet is non-existent since arriving. although I fast during the day. 

What is on your schedule for today?

*xiangxiang*, sounds like your black-tie event was super fun. Yes, would have been interested in the F1 VIP package, too. Quite a huge fan of Lewis Hamilton as a matter of fact!


----------



## Suncatcher

Good morning ladies - I have about 10 mins before I have to leave for work so a quick hello!  I did a great spin to the last PVRed episode of fixer upper that I had not seen so now I need to find a new show to watch!

MASEML- I'm envious of all of the incentives you get to shop!  We just don't have that here. Not enough competition to support these types of incentives. 

Xiang - I wear j brand skinny jeans too. Have many pairs of them. I echo what Vigee says about them. 

Madam - thanks for the tip re pruning. 

FabF - I have to say I kind of like the fact that my new schedule prevents me from going to H and buying more stuff!


----------



## dharma

Morning everyone!

MASEML, I love you!! I had no idea that saks promo was good on beauty! I'm off to dig it out my trash!! At this time of year I usually ignore all the promos because sale is literally around the corner. But beauty discounts, that's a treat!

A somewhat relaxing day ahead but who knows, anything can happen, as of now nothing more planned than a trip to Target and some paperwork. I think I will hem those Dries pants and plan my dress for the black tie wedding coming up. I desperately need a haircut and will have to fit that in also. Hmm, today is sounding less relaxing by the minute! Starting tomorrow, I will have no time again as I am booked heavily for the next two weeks. Also need to finish signing up DD for her camp choices. She's going with java code writing and glass blowing. I wish I could go!

Mrs.O, love the shoes, I tried them but the color did not work well on my skin tone. They are gorgeous! I promised a pic of my celine espadrilles, I'll put in in the next post because I'm sure I'll lose this one if I try to find it!


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsO - love your shoes!  Because of your love of Dries I will take a closer look at Dries when the first markdowns happen!  I like your attitude about work - you are keeping your eye on the "Kelly" ball!


----------



## dharma

New celine espadrilles! I highly recommend them for comfort, I wore them all day right out of the box. Amazing. I'm also thinking of the aquazurra flat espadrilles in the tan suede but wondering if I should have two espadrilles styles or not.....thoughts?


----------



## dharma

Anna, I admire your dedication to running, it sure sounds like you've got the bug to me! Congrats on placing!!

MrsJDS, how do you spin at home? Aside from obviously having the bike, I mean the tempo and all that....do you have a routine or music that you follow or do you just pedal like crazy? I've only done one flywheel class and it was incredibly difficult, I can't imagine doing it without an Instructor yelling at me props to you!

MadameB, thank you for the advice! Will cut the dead away! Sorry to hear the weeds are taking over. I actually think overgrown gardens are beautiful. That's my excuse for my poor gardening anyway


----------



## Suncatcher

dharma said:


> New celine espadrilles! I highly recommend them for comfort, I wore them all day right out of the box. Amazing. I'm also thinking of the aquazurra flat espadrilles in the tan suede but wondering if I should have two espadrilles styles or not.....thoughts?




Dharma - my friend has a pair of Celines espadrilles  and she swears by them as well for their comfort factor.  Love these!  No problem having two pairs of espadrilles - especially since your Celines are black. Very different look. 

Now that summer is here we must embrace it with our summer wardrobes!!!!!


----------



## MASEML

Vigee, you must be eating really great food over there! I imagine lots of bbq, steak and Mexican fusion? Yummy. 

Is the weather ok for you? Saw on the news that some areas of tx were hit by tornadoes?

Oooh will check out the Indian Rose, thanks! 

As for my day - Ahhh the office. Nothing interesting yet but the day hasn't begun...off to read up on People.com and WSJ! Also want to read up on the Tom Brady punishment! 

MrsJDS- it's a blessing and curse to have these incentives.  

I love fixer upper too! I think the wife is so pretty (cute couple) and I think I read that they have been together forever and have a lot of kids (could be wrong about the latter).

Have a good day at work!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dharma said:


> New celine espadrilles! I highly recommend them for comfort, I wore them all day right out of the box. Amazing. I'm also thinking of the aquazurra flat espadrilles in the tan suede but wondering if I should have two espadrilles styles or not.....thoughts?



*dharma*, lusting after your new Celine espadrilles and go for the aquazurra flat ones, too. Bought a pair of flat espadrilles in rose gold this season and love them.
BTW, are you thinking of the Aquazurra Belgravia espadrilles?  They are especially pretty.

*MrsO*, your new Dries Van Noten gold platforms are fab and you will certainly wear them a lot! 

*MASEML*, the weather here has been cloudy and in the 60s, perfect reading weather 
Dinners are filet mignon every night, which I love. 

*MrsJDS*, agree with you about "embracing our summer wardrobe", have been stocking up!

Thanks for the pics, ladies ~ love the eye candy.


----------



## MASEML

dharma said:


> New celine espadrilles! I highly recommend them for comfort, I wore them all day right out of the box. Amazing. I'm also thinking of the aquazurra flat espadrilles in the tan suede but wondering if I should have two espadrilles styles or not.....thoughts?



Oooh dharma I bought a similar pair  last year from celine - my SA mailed them to me. Ended up returning them since in my normal size, they were too big. Did you size down? Agree, they felt comfortable. Yours are beautiful!!


----------



## MASEML

Flat espadrilles serve different purposes than heeled espadrilles, I say get both!


----------



## AnnaE

Morning, ladies! Working from home today, so sitting here with a cup of tea I got in England (I should have bought more!) and enjoying the view of the East River.



dharma said:


> New celine espadrilles! I highly recommend them for comfort, I wore them all day right out of the box. Amazing. I'm also thinking of the aquazurra flat espadrilles in the tan suede but wondering if I should have two espadrilles styles or not.....thoughts?



These are beautiful,*dharma*! If you wear espadrilles a lot, why not? They seem like pretty different pairs.



MrsOwen3 said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Fab, you are so funny! Love the transcript of the conversation, I do think you should go see it. It will be shiny I'm sure, I think they do most color-colors shiny. I won't even try to be the voice of reason since I know you already know that you have not worn your new CDCs yet. I would say to edit out the Gris Fonce if you decide you want this one and wait for a GHW color that you love. I could see you wearing the pink and the red more than the gray. Just my two cents! Maybe bring Miss Rose and see how they look together? I'm sure you have scarves and shawls with pink in them. I would bet it'll look great with your Raisin and RC bags too!
> 
> Dharma, welcome back and thanks about my CDC and my collection. You know that I want to add a few more to the mix so I'll be no help when it comes to editing!
> 
> Mindi, hope the lip is feeling better! You reminded me I need to go to the dentist!
> 
> My Longchamp arrived today, I love it! It holds my HAC without the extra height so I think it'll be a great carryon for me. It folds up so small! I have never had a Longchamp before but now I see the appeal!
> 
> I also managed to sneak out between deliveries to exchange a pair of shoes that I bought a while ago but didn't wear. Apparently my feet are smaller in the winter and these sandals were too small today but fortunately I was able to get the next size. Pic attached, Dries Van Noten gold platforms. Perfect with the HAC!
> 
> As I had said earlier, I'm much more productive in the evening so not only did I get a ton of my prep work done I also finally hemmed a pair of trouser jeans to wear with my sandals that have been sitting in my "to do" pile forever!
> 
> And yes, this is my big big job that has been rather difficult to deal with but it will all be over soon with a flush Kelly fund to boot!



*MrsOwen*, these are beautiful shoes! Hope your big job is coming along nicely, and looking forward to seeing that Kelly )

Glad to hear you are liking the LC, they are indeed perfect for the travel.



Fabfashion said:


> AnnaE, hope you didn't clean up your whole house today and some.



I did,*Fabfashion* ... I actually recently fired my housekeeper, so this taper week is coming in handy for spring cleaning.



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Anybody has any recommendation for a nice stretch light coloured light fabric skinny jeans?
> 
> Hello to everybody else! My calendar looks horrendous in the next few days. Wish me luck!



*Xinagxiang*,I have a very light brown (almost sand) J Brand pair and a cream AG pair that fit that description. Both are stretchy and not really made out of denim, more like thin cotton pants material? Had to explain, but I like both pairs. 

Good luck with your busy week!



MrsJDS said:


> Anna - you place in races?  That's seriously hard core.  I told DH that if I scaled back my life a lot I could spend more time training for a marathon in order to qualify for Boston.  Just not going to happen right now ... one can only dream ... or cheer you on instead!



I have never actually placed on podium in a 'proper' road race (maybe if I got older and moved out of NYC to some remote area with unfit people, I could ) ), but I am more of an endurance / strength athlete, so I have indeed placed in triathlons and obstacle / strength events. I don't think I can qualify for Boston any time soon without scaling back my life also, but I figured if I keep running, I might be able to when I enter older age groups )



Fabfashion said:


> Hi ladies! Just popping in to say hi before dinner.
> 
> I am WEAK! No I haven't gone to H to see the fuschia CDC yet, was too busy at the office since I have folks coming in tomorrow for an all day session. I had all the logic worked out in my head though: pink doesn't go with most of my stuff, haven't worn any of the 2 CDCs I bought, don't normally wear bracelets, need to stock up on real jewelry, etc. etc. Well, called my SA on my way home. MASEML, a real person actually answered! I was going to tell her I don't think I'll have time to come in this week, don't think pink will work with most of my clothes, let it go if someone else is interested. Now, this is how the convo went:
> 
> - I can't come in today. <She's off tomorrow.>
> - is it small scale and shiny? <Small scale but she couldn't remember if it's matte or shiny but she had put it in the hold drawer for me. Don't think the store will get a pink shiny one again this season.>
> - I LOVE pink.
> - I'm in a meeting until 3 tomorrow. <She's off but back on Wednesday.>
> - I'll try to come in tomorrow, if not I'll see you on Wednesday.
> 
> :shame:



Ha! This would have gone the same way for me, too. I hope you go on Wednesday and like it and it comes home with you!



MASEML said:


> *MrsO*, good luck with your big project and all the prepping you need to do! I'm sure you'll be fine! Is it the project with that mean guy?
> 
> Oh the movie was good. It's my second Marvels movie (first was Thor on TV) - had no idea these characters are all part of the same team and live in the same universe. I once went to a function and a Marvels exec was there...I was joking with him about how robocop is cool. He didn't correct me (just smiled) but as I later learned, it's Iron Man.  Oh dear.
> 
> *Vigee*Oooh have heard of these wireless ear buds but will they fall out of the ear? Think they are still pretty pricey though right? Was thinking that's what I would get when I get the apple watch.
> 
> Are you a superhero fan?  it's okay. Keeping in mind that I'm not familiar with many of the characters, I thought it was pretty decent. Funny bits, so that was nice. And I love Thor - it's just really cool that he holds a hammer (or anvil, whatever that thing is).
> 
> How is day 2 of your Mother's Day trip? What did you do? How long are your girls in town?
> 
> *AnnaE*, what is a flipbelt? Is it a belt where you can put a water bottle too? Oh yes, you run in CP early (I think), be careful. Did you hear what happened over the weekend at 7pm on the west side of the park? Be careful!
> 
> As for tapering off, he's out right now for a light cycle. Should be home soon I think (hmmm, I'm hungry). Are you planning on any short runs this week or laying low until Saturday? I'm not a racer so I don't know what the proper protocol is.



*MASEML*, if you google 'flipbelt', it will come right up. They are different from hydration belts; they sit flat against your body (no extra bulk) and are good for your ID, credit card, cash, maybe an energy gel or two, and a phone. 

To butt in on the wireless headphone question, I use Jabra Sport Wireless. They don't fall out, are completely sweat proof (trust me, I _need_ that), and are very easy to use. I use them as a headset to take calls also, as it is so much easier to go cordless. Apple Stores carry them, but they are much cheaper on Amazon.


----------



## MASEML

AnnaE, omg I love the flip belt. Buying one today!! Thank you!

It stays in place?


----------



## AnnaE

MASEML said:


> AnnaE, omg I love the flip belt. Buying one today!! Thank you!
> 
> It stays in place?



Yes amazingly, it stays put! I also really like that it does not add bulk to my waist (let's be honest, no one needs that  )

Several things:

I think there are several similar belts on Amazon under different reviews, you may explore the reviews if you wish. In my understanding they are all pretty similar. There are some that are bigger ('taller' so to speak), but you probably don't need that unless you are doing a serious trail race or an ultra. 

Take care to select the correct size, because that is the best insurance of good fit. Amazon has several options (and free returns anyway).

Get a fun color (I like red), it helps with visibility also if you are running when it's dark out, and it is easier to locate when you are getting ready to go out. Black is always a good option too though


----------



## MSO13

morning ladies! my earlier post got eaten and the site has been acting up for me. more later!!


----------



## meazar

Good morning!  DH back from SF and brought me breakfast in bed- goes a long way to getting me out of my helpless funk.   *Dharma*,gorgeous espadrilles- I would def do flats and heels both-so comfy! ( hope I can wear my heels again this summer)...*Mindi*, your dentist story cracked me up- I sold my practice last year and retired from that stressful profession! We are a necessary evil...
Supposed to be a beautiful day here today- hoping to get myself out on the deck for a little Vitamin D.  Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## MASEML

Ladies, This is unbelievable. Someone is hoping to crowdfund $1M to cover the cost of the Patriots' fine. He's crowdfunded over $4600 so far. We should crowdfund for a H bag!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - I made my way to H over lunch today for my appointment. I happened to stop in there on Sunday with my DH on our post MD lunch walk to try on a couple of exotic CDCs, but neither of them was right for me. Today was my chance to see what other pop colour CDCs she had in store for me (as I had asked my SA to see some aside for me) and to look at the mousselines without DH waiting for me. None of the non-exotic CDCs spoke to me but then my SA told me she had set aside a brand new small scale bright fuchsia gator CDC with PHW that had just arrived!  So that came home with me and I will take a pic tonight to show. My first exotic CDC, inspired by MrsO and FabF. It was so nice to be able to go to the store midday while it was quiet and just hang out there. As for the mousselines, I am waiting for some other CWs of the jardin Anglais to come in and then I will decide.


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - I made my way to H over lunch today for my appointment. I happened to stop in there on Sunday with my DH on our post MD lunch walk to try on a couple of exotic CDCs, but neither of them was right for me. Today was my chance to see what other pop colour CDCs she had in store for me (as I had asked my SA to see some aside for me) and to look at the mousselines without DH waiting for me. None of the non-exotic CDCs spoke to me but then my SA told me she had set aside a brand new small scale bright fuchsia gator CDC with PHW that had just arrived!  So that came home with me and I will take a pic tonight to show. My first exotic CDC, inspired by MrsO and FabF. It was so nice to be able to go to the store midday while it was quiet and just hang out there. As for the mousselines, I am waiting for some other CWs of the jardin Anglais to come in and then I will decide.



MrsJDS, congrats!!! Will you do a reveal? FabF may be your twin soon! 

Did you see any Halzans btw?


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xinagxiang*, hi there and happy Tuesday. Yes, my expandable Longchamp holds two H bags and as large as two Bs. The pic that I had posted previous held a B30 and a K32 with LOTS of room at the room for larger size Bs/Ks.
> 
> Would you like me to re-post the pic?
> 
> My best stretchy jeans are J Brand or Citizens of Humanity. My J Brand jeans are white and cream colored.
> 
> Hope that you have a good day in spite of being so busy! Wishing you luck!





MASEML said:


> Morning ladies, I've spent a lot of last night perfecting my Saks shopping cart. They emailed me a one-time use 20% off voucher site-wide (with some exclusions - all designers I'm interested in) and it works on all beauty and some jewelry like Ippolita.  I just bought a TF lipstick and a Cle De Peau serum on Sunday so there really isn't anything I must have now, but this voucher is TGTBT (too good to be true). On top of that there's 16% cash back using a cash back website (think this site only works in the U.S.?).
> 
> In my basket, I've got TF lip lacquer (it's a cream that goes over top your lipstick to give a sheen - haven't tried this but am interested), TF blush (stocking up)...was thinking possibly adding a night cream. Is there anything I should be getting that I'm not thinking of?
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, oh yes! how was the black tie ball? Any celeb citings last night? Heading to the Grand Prix would be amazing....I love the intensity between Hamilton and Rosenburg. But, I wouldn't bid anything near the cost of a B or k. Glad your sense kicked back in!
> 
> Good luck with work and all!





MrsJDS said:


> Good morning ladies - I have about 10 mins before I have to leave for work so a quick hello!  I did a great spin to the last PVRed episode of fixer upper that I had not seen so now I need to find a new show to watch!
> 
> Xiang - I wear j brand skinny jeans too. Have many pairs of them. I echo what Vigee says about them.





AnnaE said:


> Morning, ladies! Working from home today, so sitting here with a cup of tea I got in England (I should have bought more!) and enjoying the view of the East River.
> 
> *Xinagxiang*,I have a very light brown (almost sand) J Brand pair and a cream AG pair that fit that description. Both are stretchy and not really made out of denim, more like thin cotton pants material? Had to explain, but I like both pairs.
> 
> Good luck with your busy week!



*Vigee, MASEML, MrsJDS* and *AnnaE*, thank you for your recommendations on J Brand and I will go and check them out as soon as I can! And thank you all for your good luck wishes too! I really need it! Tomorrow is another day of back to back lock-up meetings! Hopefully I can then breathe a little by Thursday / Friday. 

*Vigee*, no need to repost the photo, I remember it clearly. I just wan't sure whether it would extend to B35. But I trust your judgement. 

*Vigee* and *MASEML*, yeah I wouldn't mind paying a couple of grand for Grand Prix and I don't think I want to see it that much as close to the cost of a B30! One of my friends are going to Monaco Grand Prix and he and his mates are doing the whole VIP package, helicopter transfer in, hotel suite with balcony above the track, the whole 9 yards! No celebs sighting last night I am afraid, apart from the auctioneer was someone on TV but I couldn't recognise him. Forgot to mention that we all got a goodie bag yesterday and there are quite a few full size beauty / hair product. One of them is a full size lipstick from Joan Collins' new cosmetic range! And it's a very close dupe (probably slightly darker) of the TF Indian Rose! I haven't tried it yet. I am not sure it will be as quality as TF. 

And *MASEML*, you are on a TF binge! 

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Suncatcher

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee, MASEML, MrsJDS* and *AnnaE*, thank you for your recommendations on J Brand and I will go and check them out as soon as I can! And thank you all for your good luck wishes too! I really need it! Tomorrow is another day of back to back lock-up meetings! Hopefully I can then breathe a little by Thursday / Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> *Vigee*, no need to repost the photo, I remember it clearly. I just wan't sure whether it would extend to B35. But I trust your judgement.
> 
> 
> 
> *Vigee* and *MASEML*, yeah I wouldn't mind paying a couple of grand for Grand Prix and I don't think I want to see it that much as close to the cost of a B30! One of my friends are going to Monaco Grand Prix and he and his mates are doing the whole VIP package, helicopter transfer in, hotel suite with balcony above the track, the whole 9 yards! No celebs sighting last night I am afraid, apart from the auctioneer was someone on TV but I couldn't recognise him. Forgot to mention that we all got a goodie bag yesterday and there are quite a few full size beauty / hair product. One of them is a full size lipstick from Joan Collins' new cosmetic range! And it's a very close dupe (probably slightly darker) of the TF Indian Rose! I haven't tried it yet. I am not sure it will be as quality as TF.
> 
> 
> 
> And *MASEML*, you are on a TF binge!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone else!




Yes to MASEML - I will do a reveal!

Attached is a pic of my Prada spring runway blouse. It is baby doll meets peasant meets Cossack (according to DH). And Xiang - I am wearing this with my J Brand skinny cropped jeans.  Hard to tell but I'm also wearing my favourite Prada open toe heels purchased for under $100 in Italy a few years back.


----------



## Suncatcher

MASEML said:


> MrsJDS, congrats!!! Will you do a reveal? FabF may be your twin soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see any Halzans btw?




I meant to quote you - yes I will do a reveal and no I did not see a halzan. I was offered one earlier this year and that is the only time I have heard that it was in the store.

Vigee - thanks to you too for giving me some advice on the CDCs!!!


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> Yes to MASEML - I will do a reveal!
> 
> Attached is a pic of my Prada spring runway blouse. It is baby doll meets peasant meets Cossack (according to DH). And Xiang - I am wearing this with my J Brand skinny cropped jeans.  Hard to tell but I'm also wearing my favourite Prada open toe heels purchased for under $100 in Italy a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993455




You look fantastic! Love the Prada top! It will go well with a lot of things. Also love the colour of your nails. Nice pop of Colour! 

What did you think of the Halzan when you saw it? I can't decide if I'd like it. Will inquire with my SA about one...


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee, MASEML, MrsJDS* and *AnnaE*, thank you for your recommendations on J Brand and I will go and check them out as soon as I can! And thank you all for your good luck wishes too! I really need it! Tomorrow is another day of back to back lock-up meetings! Hopefully I can then breathe a little by Thursday / Friday.
> 
> *Vigee*, no need to repost the photo, I remember it clearly. I just wan't sure whether it would extend to B35. But I trust your judgement.
> 
> *Vigee* and *MASEML*, yeah I wouldn't mind paying a couple of grand for Grand Prix and I don't think I want to see it that much as close to the cost of a B30! One of my friends are going to Monaco Grand Prix and he and his mates are doing the whole VIP package, helicopter transfer in, hotel suite with balcony above the track, the whole 9 yards! No celebs sighting last night I am afraid, apart from the auctioneer was someone on TV but I couldn't recognise him. Forgot to mention that we all got a goodie bag yesterday and there are quite a few full size beauty / hair product. One of them is a full size lipstick from Joan Collins' new cosmetic range! And it's a very close dupe (probably slightly darker) of the TF Indian Rose! I haven't tried it yet. I am not sure it will be as quality as TF.
> 
> And *MASEML*, you are on a TF binge!
> 
> Hello to everyone else!



Wow to the VIP Monaco Grand Prix. That's a pretty race track with the water over to one side. Nice! Um, and helicopter pkg - wowsers. I don't even know how much a pkg like that costs..2 Bs? Reminds me, a Picasso was auctioned off for $175m yesterday. Big wow! 

Good luck tomorrow with your meetings! A full day you have. 

Yikes, caught - I am binging on TF. The discount is too good too pass up so I'm stocking up on TF. His beauty line is something I'd use so it makes trying new products and colours from his line a little more price-friendly.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello ladies! My meeting ended early today since the out of towners were not able to fly in because the airline rescheduled their flight to late morning. We ended up doing a video conference and finished by 1 pm. I went to H for a quick look at the CDC despite the threat of rain. Left my B at the office--by the way what do you do if it's going to rain (rain-rain, not just drizzle)? Leave your H bag behind? Use something that can cover the whole bag? I find the H rain coats for bags are rather useless. I'd love to find a 'rain bag' that closes at the top for my H bag without being huge like the LC expandable and small and lightweight enough to bring with me inside my bag. I have one of those grocery bags but it opens at the top so not much help for rain. 

Anyhow on to the fuschia CDC. It's large scale and shiny with PHW. It's, however, more mauve. Rather relieved since I'm realizing that like xiangxiang I'm more of a small bracelet kind of gal too when wearing one and I think it'd prefer real jewelry. Can't say for sure since I haven't worn any CDC yet. Anyways, I'm going to put myself on H ban island until next season and focus on putting together a birthday WL. 

xiangxiang, good luck with your week! It's going to be quieter for me the next few days so I'm hoping to visit the spicy ramen resto either tomorrow or Thursday.  Have you decided what you'd like for your bday this year? 

MrsJDS, congrats on your CDC! Hooray! Sorry we won't be twins. And love your Prada blouse--very cool!

Vigee, yummy filet mignon! I thought it was going to be blazing hot in Dallas this time of year. It's cool here too. I think you asked if I took miss RJ to out on M'Day. No, I didn't. She didn't quite go with the dress I was wearing but I'm sure there will be plenty of opportunity. 

MASEML, our local dept store has 10% off cosmetics a couple of times a year but it goes into a gift card for RTW so sometimes I ended up not using the GC afterwards if I don't find anything I like or no time to go back to the store. I was hoping to go to the store to check out TF Indian rose that I heard so much about but hurried back after H because it was about to rain.

AnnaE, are you looking for a new housekeeper then? I was in the same predicament early this year. 

dharma, love love your new Celine espadrilles.  Definitely get another one in nude. Over the years I end up with shoes that look similar but for different purposes (in my own mind). IYKWIM.  

Hi MrsO, Kate, Madam, Mindi, meazer and everyone!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> I meant to quote you - yes I will do a reveal and no I did not see a halzan. I was offered one earlier this year and that is the only time I have heard that it was in the store.
> 
> Vigee - thanks to you too for giving me some advice on the CDCs!!!


MASEML, I think a Halzan will look great in a right color. It seems very useful and I've seen a pic in an ad and it was totally cool. May consider it for a casual bag. Can't remember if it has a shoulder strap? There was a small Berline at the store today.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee, MASEML, MrsJDS* and *AnnaE*, thank you for your recommendations on J Brand and I will go and check them out as soon as I can! And thank you all for your good luck wishes too! I really need it! Tomorrow is another day of back to back lock-up meetings! Hopefully I can then breathe a little by Thursday / Friday.
> 
> *Vigee*, no need to repost the photo, I remember it clearly. I just wan't sure whether it would extend to B35. But I trust your judgement.
> 
> *Vigee* and *MASEML*, yeah I wouldn't mind paying a couple of grand for Grand Prix and I don't think I want to see it that much as close to the cost of a B30! One of my friends are going to Monaco Grand Prix and he and his mates are doing the whole VIP package, helicopter transfer in, hotel suite with balcony above the track, the whole 9 yards! No celebs sighting last night I am afraid, apart from the auctioneer was someone on TV but I couldn't recognise him. Forgot to mention that we all got a goodie bag yesterday and there are quite a few full size beauty / hair product. One of them is a full size lipstick from Joan Collins' new cosmetic range! And it's a very close dupe (probably slightly darker) of the TF Indian Rose! I haven't tried it yet. I am not sure it will be as quality as TF.
> 
> And *MASEML*, you are on a TF binge!
> 
> Hello to everyone else!


 
xiangxiang, another vote for J Brand. Seems to be the only brand I wear now. They feel almost like leggings--very comfy and great for flying too. I love their black skinnies and white skinnies and have bought several back up pairs for spares as I hate when they're not white-white or jet black anymore.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Yes to MASEML - I will do a reveal!
> 
> Attached is a pic of my Prada spring runway blouse. It is baby doll meets peasant meets Cossack (according to DH). And Xiang - I am wearing this with my J Brand skinny cropped jeans.  Hard to tell but I'm also wearing my favourite Prada open toe heels purchased for under $100 in Italy a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993455



*MrsJDS*, I love your blouse! You wear it so well! And heels under $100 in Italy! Did you go to the outlet mall / factory stores outside Florence?


----------



## MASEML

Vigee- filet mignon is heavenly, a very healthy and tender piece of meat. Yum. 

AnnaE- are you looking for a new cleaner? I can recommend ours. 

FabF- hmmm the berline doesn't appeal to me for some reason. I think it is too sporty looking for me. I do like the look of the halzan but wondering if its too big? Someone on TPF once compared it to the size of a chanel jumbo - which is huge. I also saw the Roulis once and thought it was a little too big for me. 

Maybe the cherche midi is the bag that is perfect for me - whenever that rolls out. 

As for a bag to carry your B- how about the LC bag. It folds into a small square so you could carry it in your B on days when it could rain...


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Hello ladies! My meeting ended early today since the out of towners were not able to fly in because the airline rescheduled their flight to late morning. We ended up doing a video conference and finished by 1 pm. I went to H for a quick look at the CDC despite the threat of rain. Left my B at the office--by the way what do you do if it's going to rain (rain-rain, not just drizzle)? Leave your H bag behind? Use something that can cover the whole bag? I find the H rain coats for bags are rather useless. I'd love to find a 'rain bag' that closes at the top for my H bag without being huge like the LC expandable and small and lightweight enough to bring with me inside my bag. I have one of those grocery bags but it opens at the top so not much help for rain.
> 
> Anyhow on to the fuschia CDC. It's large scale and shiny with PHW. It's, however, more mauve. Rather relieved since I'm realizing that like xiangxiang I'm more of a small bracelet kind of gal too when wearing one and I think it'd prefer real jewelry. Can't say for sure since I haven't worn any CDC yet. Anyways, I'm going to put myself on H ban island until next season and focus on putting together a birthday WL.
> 
> xiangxiang, good luck with your week! It's going to be quieter for me the next few days so I'm hoping to visit the spicy ramen resto either tomorrow or Thursday.  Have you decided what you'd like for your bday this year?



*Fabfashion*, well done in passing on the CDC! It is very hard to pass those beautiful things! But I have learned my lesson over the years that I am not a collector and if I don't wear something, I can't stand the thought of keeping it in its box. It's such a waste! But I am also totally cool if people want to just collect!

ETA: I still haven't decided on what to get for my birthday. I am just going to keep an open mind and see if I can find something magical in SoF. I always have the option of one of the H RG bracelet as a backup.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Yes to MASEML - I will do a reveal!
> 
> Attached is a pic of my Prada spring runway blouse. It is baby doll meets peasant meets Cossack (according to DH). And Xiang - I am wearing this with my J Brand skinny cropped jeans.  Hard to tell but I'm also wearing my favourite Prada open toe heels purchased for under $100 in Italy a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993455



*MrsJDS*, love your Prada blouse, it looks really great on you. Also major congrats on your new lisse small scale fuchsia gator CDC PHW. That's exciting and looking forward to seeing a pic of it. 

*FabF*, glad that your meeting ended early and hope that it went well. It is not warm here in Dallas right now and have totally had my full of reading, lol. Ready to head East tomorrow morning, missing Coco and our home. This visit was certainly a lot of fun and loved seeing my DDs on Mother's Day.

*MASEML*, read about the world record price for the Picasso, that's amazing. 

*xiangxiang*, regarding your friends that are going to the Monaco Grad Prix, there is something to be said about going to an event like that and doing it right. Sounds like they will have a great time at the race with stories to tell for months afterwards. 

You definitely have your birthday present all figured out, am sure that you will find something special during your SofF vacation.

Hi to all and hope that everyone has been having a good day.


----------



## AnnaE

Hi ladies! I managed to finally plant some flowers on my balcony today, so we'll see what comes out of that  Home Depot makes for interesting shopping experience for sure.



MrsJDS said:


> Yes to MASEML - I will do a reveal!
> 
> Attached is a pic of my Prada spring runway blouse. It is baby doll meets peasant meets Cossack (according to DH). And Xiang - I am wearing this with my J Brand skinny cropped jeans.  Hard to tell but I'm also wearing my favourite Prada open toe heels purchased for under $100 in Italy a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993455



Ohhh very nice -- I do see the Cossack influences there. Do you have any Rouge Casaque items to complement the look? ) Is the fabric silk or something else?

Looks like many of us are J Brand fans. I really like that their jeans are so easy to wear and have a great fit.



MASEML said:


> Wow to the VIP Monaco Grand Prix. That's a pretty race track with the water over to one side. Nice! Um, and helicopter pkg - wowsers. I don't even know how much a pkg like that costs..2 Bs? Reminds me, a Picasso was auctioned off for $175m yesterday. Big wow!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow with your meetings! A full day you have.
> 
> Yikes, caught - I am binging on TF. The discount is too good too pass up so I'm stocking up on TF. His beauty line is something I'd use so it makes trying new products and colours from his line a little more price-friendly.



Oh I have been waiting to try out the TF makeup. I am usually a Chanel girl, but I wear so much less makeup in the summer; come fall, I am buying up all of Sephora though!  What do you think of quality?



Fabfashion said:


> AnnaE, are you looking for a new housekeeper then? I was in the same predicament early this year.



I don't even know if I am looking for a new housekeeper for now to be honest. I failed with two recently. One has washed an Hermes scarf in a washer, and that was only the start of it. The other one would never do what was asked of her -- if I ask one to clean the oven, I expect it to be cleaned. If I have to ask 4 times, and it still does not get cleaned... Well, it's a problem. Just very frustrating because I am certainly not one to underpay or overdemand, and I always treat people well, accommodating varying cleaning times etc, and I still feel like I cannot get what I want. 

I have doing all the housework myself recently, which hasn't been too bad and is an interesting task. But my husband has been away a lot, so that really helps in terms of keeping everything organized  And I outsource the laundry, which also helps. We'll see.

Did you find someone you like then?



MASEML said:


> AnnaE- are you looking for a new cleaner? I can recommend ours.



Let me get back to you. You are in NYC too, right? There is a chance we might be moving to the West Coast soon, so I don't want to start employing someone and then bail on them. 



meazar said:


> Good morning!  DH back from SF and brought me breakfast in bed- goes a long way to getting me out of my helpless funk.   *Dharma*,gorgeous espadrilles- I would def do flats and heels both-so comfy! ( hope I can wear my heels again this summer)...*Mindi*, your dentist story cracked me up- I sold my practice last year and retired from that stressful profession! We are a necessary evil...
> Supposed to be a beautiful day here today- hoping to get myself out on the deck for a little Vitamin D.  Hope you all have a great day!



Enjoy the sunshine!



MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - I made my way to H over lunch today for my appointment. I happened to stop in there on Sunday with my DH on our post MD lunch walk to try on a couple of exotic CDCs, but neither of them was right for me. Today was my chance to see what other pop colour CDCs she had in store for me (as I had asked my SA to see some aside for me) and to look at the mousselines without DH waiting for me. None of the non-exotic CDCs spoke to me but then my SA told me she had set aside a brand new small scale bright fuchsia gator CDC with PHW that had just arrived!  So that came home with me and I will take a pic tonight to show. My first exotic CDC, inspired by MrsO and FabF. It was so nice to be able to go to the store midday while it was quiet and just hang out there. As for the mousselines, I am waiting for some other CWs of the jardin Anglais to come in and then I will decide.



Congrats! Can't wait to see.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - I'm chilling with my DD watching bubble guppies which gives me the perfect excuse to type a message. 

Xiang - yes I went to the outlets near Florence. They were unbelievable. I bought a bunch of bags, clothes and shoes from various designers that I still wear to this day. And the prices were unbelievable. The products were well laid out and there were no lines. I'm like you. I have to wear my items. I can't collect things. I feel so guilty if I don't wear the items!

Anna - I have an rouge casaque birkin 35. Was wearing it today in fact!!  I have a GM rose Sakura rodeo on it and it is like a headlight (as in "look at me")!  As for your cleaning woes: as someone who knows something about finding and keeping good help, you will need to keep on looking until you find someone who works for you. And yes my blouse is silk. Buttons in the back so I need someone to help me button it up LOL. 

Vigee - you are eating filet mignon daily?!?  YUM. I love red meat (even though I don't eat it that often). When do you return?

MASEML - I have not seen the halzan IRL - only seen a pic of it. I tried on a berline once upon a time - it too is not me and I found it pricey for what it was.  I prefer a Constance if I'm going for a cross body look... 

FabF - slap me on my wrist but when it rains hard and I'm caught with my birkin I forge on unless I have something that can cover it up . Good for you for turning down the CDC if it wasn't right for you. Perhaps we will find another CDC where we can be twins?!?


----------



## Suncatcher

Meazer - hope you enjoy some sunshine today!  While I like and respect my dentist a lot, I don't like seeing him LOL. 

MASEML - the art auction prices achieved last night were unreal. Hard to fathom the prices. There is most definitely an art price bubble right now.


----------



## MASEML

Hi ladies! Finally home...it's hot and humid.   Have to wear sunglasses while outdoors - even when cloudy - bc of allergies. 

*AnnaE*, yep in NYC. If you decide to stay here and are still looking, let me know. I would die if our cleaner put a silk scarf in the wash - omg. She doesn't do our laundry but she irons our clothes and pillowcases. Wondering if anyone else does this (ironing pillowcases)....my SO grew up on ironed pillowcases (and doubling up on pillowcases too - each pillow has 2 cases on it). Is this common or did I just grow up in an unruly household, lol? 

I think the cafe agrees that TF make up is great. *Xiangxiang* and *Vigee* have his lipstick and they love it. I have his blush and eyeshadow - love love love. It stays on and doesn't cake. Also, I find that it goes on creamy. You should switch! I used to wear Chanel make up but didn't find it stay on so kept switching around....was never loyal until TF. 

*Meazar*, you are a former dentist! Congrats on your retirement (assume since you sold your practice you've retired from the profession)!! How are you keeping up with your free time - other than this little blip while you are healing from your ski accident? Must be nice to do everyone on your own time  

*FabF*, 10% off beauty isn't bad but a shame that you earn a gift card. I never spend GCs, mainly because I keep forgetting they exist. Reminds me, I have a GC to a spa a must use. 

*Vigee*, is it that time already to go home? Hope you've had a wonderful trip - certainly was very memorable. So awesome and incredibly thoughtful of your DDs to fly in for M Day and for your DH to be part of the planning (and keeping it a secret!). Safe travels home! 

*Xiangxiang*, you may be sleeping right now but have a good day tomorrow! 

*MrsJDS*, bubbles guppies? Sounds like a fun TV show  

*Dharma*, those film parties and other awards shows that you go to must be so fun!!! You must have so many fancy dresses! Do you ever wear the same dress twice to one of those shows? 

Ok - off to finalize my Saks cart and order this flipbelt (thanks to *AnnaE*)


----------



## MASEML

*annaE*, how is the sizing on the flip belt? There's a chart for waist size but I want to wear the belt around my lower waist...should I size up?


----------



## Fabfashion

Good evening, ladies! 

MASEML, you got me checking out the Halzan. Tempting as I need a shoulder bag that can also be used crossbody for day to day. Well, that's what I said about the Toolbox--a versatile bag that can be handheld or shoulder carried. I hunted high and low for it for 6 months and only carried it once since I got it. So the Halzan will have to wait until I shop my own closet first.  How goes the Saks shopping. I love TF lipsticks and blush but haven't tried anything else. Up until recently our local dept store only carried his fragrance and lipsticks.

MrsJDS, any mod pic of your new CDC? I'm sure it's stunning. I love pink but don't wear a lot of it except for lipsticks.

Vigee, safe travels home tomorrow. Did you visit H or shop while you're there? 

dharma, what have you decide on the nude espadrilles? I need to go do some shoe shopping...soon. 

maezer, I almost chose dentistry but changed my mind since I love to talk way too much.  

AnnaE, my ex-nanny used to come clean our house then she was ill for quite some time late last year. Eventually she got better so she's back now. We were without any help for about 2 months and had somewhat gotten use to it but so glad she's back now. She also babysits when we need it.

Hi everyone else! Have a great evening!


----------



## Suncatcher

I obviously was not paying close attention today at the store (way too much chatter going on) since I actually have a large scale fuchsia gator CDC. But compared to the one I turned down with the same specs on Sunday, this one is a pop of colour. See attached and thanks for letting me share!



And (a la Vigee) this is a perfect match for my PdV mousseline from the recent sale!!!


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> I obviously was not paying close attention today at the store (way too much chatter going on) since I actually have a large scale fuchsia gator CDC. But compared to the one I turned down with the same specs on Sunday, this one is a pop of colour. See attached and thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2993780
> 
> 
> And (a la Vigee) this is a perfect match for my PdV mousseline from the recent sale!!!
> View attachment 2993781



That is so beautiful *MrsJDS*. Wow! Pairs so beautifully with your PdV mousseline! Gorgeous


----------



## Suncatcher

Thought I would also share a pic of orchids given to me by one of my nannies for Mother's Day. The orchids are huge!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> I obviously was not paying close attention today at the store (way too much chatter going on) since I actually have a large scale fuchsia gator CDC. But compared to the one I turned down with the same specs on Sunday, this one is a pop of colour. See attached and thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2993780
> 
> 
> And (a la Vigee) this is a perfect match for my PdV mousseline from the recent sale!!!
> View attachment 2993781


Absolutely gorgeous, MrsJDS! 

That's so sweet of your nanny to give you a beautiful orchid.


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> I obviously was not paying close attention today at the store (way too much chatter going on) since I actually have a large scale fuchsia gator CDC. But compared to the one I turned down with the same specs on Sunday, this one is a pop of colour. See attached and thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2993780
> 
> 
> And (a la Vigee) this is a perfect match for my PdV mousseline from the recent sale!!!
> View attachment 2993781



Stunning CDC MrsJDS! It looks fantastic with your mousseline and I would say your manicure today!


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> Good evening, ladies!
> 
> MASEML, you got me checking out the Halzan. Tempting as I need a shoulder bag that can also be used crossbody for day to day. Well, that's what I said about the Toolbox--a versatile bag that can be handheld or shoulder carried. I hunted high and low for it for 6 months and only carried it once since I got it. So the Halzan will have to wait until I shop my own closet first.  How goes the Saks shopping. I love TF lipsticks and blush but haven't tried anything else. Up until recently our local dept store only carried his fragrance and lipsticks.
> 
> MrsJDS, any mod pic of your new CDC? I'm sure it's stunning. I love pink but don't wear a lot of it except for lipsticks.
> 
> Vigee, safe travels home tomorrow. Did you visit H or shop while you're there?
> 
> dharma, what have you decide on the nude espadrilles? I need to go do some shoe shopping...soon.
> 
> maezer, I almost chose dentistry but changed my mind since I love to talk way too much.
> 
> AnnaE, my ex-nanny used to come clean our house then she was ill for quite some time late last year. Eventually she got better so she's back now. We were without any help for about 2 months and had somewhat gotten use to it but so glad she's back now. She also babysits when we need it.
> 
> Hi everyone else! Have a great evening!



*FabF*, it took me one hour to purchase the flip belt...I couldn't decide on what size and didn't want to order the wrong size only to have to return it (wasted shipping costs). Anyway, I read every single review on so many websites that I got so tired and indecisive that I ended up buying two sizes - not sure why I didn't think of this before. 

Headed to Saks now but am quite pooped from online shopping. I think I'll just go for another blush and the lacquer, and call it a day! 

How was your DD's swimming class?


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> *FabF*, it took me one hour to purchase the flip belt...I couldn't decide on what size and didn't want to order the wrong size only to have to return it (wasted shipping costs). Anyway, I read every single review on so many websites that I got so tired and indecisive that I ended up buying two sizes - not sure why I didn't think of this before.
> 
> Headed to Saks now but am quite pooped from online shopping. I think I'll just go for another blush and the lacquer, and call it a day!
> 
> How was your DD's swimming class?


MASEML, the swimming class was great. Thanks for asking. A quiet time to catch up on emails. May be you can order a few TF things and then decide when they come in. You can always return them at the store? I did that with Sephora last time when I couldn't decide. 

Rodeo ALERT on h.com US if anyone's looking. On right now. Anemone pm and Blue aztec mm.


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> MASEML, the swimming class was great. Thanks for asking. A quiet time to catch up on emails. May be you can order a few TF things and then decide when they come in. You can always return them at the store? I did that with Sephora last time when I couldn't decide.



FabF, I could....except I hate returning things. I'm bad at returning. But, guess what?!  I was on H.com (got distracted from Saks) and spotted a Rodeo charm online! Let's see if it ships though. I'm not holding my breath. 

What level is your DD? I failed maroon once but then went onwards to being a lifeguard. . I was a lifeguard in high school - best job ever. Collecting those badges were so fun!


----------



## MASEML

Omg, I just read your last line, lol.


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> Omg, I just read your last line, lol.


Fingers crossed you got the rodeo! Which color did you get? Either one, we'll be twins as I have both.  I'd like a lime one though but I really shouldn't. 

BTW, was someone looking for an anamone CDC PHW. There's one on H.com US too.


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> Fingers crossed you got the rodeo! Which color did you get? Either one, we'll be twins as I have both.  I'd like a lime one though but I really shouldn't.
> 
> BTW, was someone looking for an anamone CDC PHW. There's one on H.com US too.




I snagged the anemone with blue izmir. Not even sure what size, I was just focused on hitting "submit". I don't even know what it will go with, just happy I manage to order one. I've never seen one online (I don't think) and whenever people post it on the Finds thread, I'm always too slow (for everything). I saw a different colour but I love anemone anything. Secretly excited but wont celebrate until I get a shipment confirm....

Do you use yours?


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> I snagged the anemone with blue izmir. Not even sure what size, I was just focused on hitting "submit". I don't even know what it will go with, just happy I manage to order one. I've never seen one online (I don't think) and whenever people post it on the Finds thread, I'm always too slow (for everything). I saw a different colour but I love anemone anything. Secretly excited but wont celebrate until I get a shipment confirm....
> 
> Do you use yours?



It was a pm size--would go with most bags you have. I don't use mine. Had 4 at one point but recently rehomed the anemone GM one. Still have pm and mm since I couldn't decide which one to keep so I kept both.  I have other charms, all not used. I'm such a hoarder! That's why I was afraid of going to see the CDC. I end up buying things I have no need for because they're hard to come by. Sad I know!


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> It was a pm size--would go with most bags you have. I don't use mine. Had 4 at one point but recently rehomed the anemone GM one. Still have pm and mm since I couldn't decide which one to keep so I kept both.  I have other charms, all not used. I'm such a hoarder! That's why I was afraid of going to see the CDC. I end up buying things I have no need for because they're hard to come by. Sad I know!



Ahh yes, it is Pm. Just checked the email confirm. I'm so (secretly) excited! 

Lol, you have a charms collection. Nothing wrong with being a collector, especially beautiful things.


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> Ahh yes, it is Pm. Just checked the email confirm. I'm so (secretly) excited!
> 
> Lol, you have a charms collection. Nothing wrong with being a collector, especially beautiful things.


I seem to be a collector of all things, MASEML. Lol.


----------



## MSO13

I didn't want to chance the site eating my post so I just wrote a marathon in my notes program:

Hello all!

Dharma, love the Celine espadrilles! My new caramel  alligator embossed ones are very, very comfy.  I say go for it on the Aquazarra flats, two different looks definitely! Hope you had a relaxing day. What did you decide for your black tie wedding? 

Xiangxiang, sorry about the crazy schedule. The Grand Prix trip sounds cool, my DF would love something like that but not at the price of a small B!
Though JBrand were the popular choice by the cafe, I also highly recommend AG. I prefer their fit and they use a ton of stretch. I just got the Vigee recommended Longchamp and its tall enough for my HAC 32 with plenty of width left so I would say its fine for a B35. 

Maseml, you also made me look for the 20% coupon but when I browsed the site I didnt see any must haves. Admittedly I should chill out a little and relax with my two new CDCs. The TF lipstick sounds great but I buy lipsticks, carry them around and never put them on! Why on earth would fans need to cover the Patriots fine? 1M is barely one years salary for a third string player? Somehow I feel like crowdfunding of H purchases would not work very well, itd be like time sharing a bag! 

MrsJDS, the Dries shoe collection is interesting. Actually, theres a pair of tapestry wedges that would look great with your new Prada top and a RC B! That top is super cool. 

Vigee, sounds like youre having a great time. I love a good Filet and that weather sounds delightful. It was super hot and muggy, so much for Spring-Ive got my AC on at home and in the office!

Anna, thanks my job is coming along. My K is a Podium Order and my first, it could be as long as 2 years according to my SA but my store knows that I got this big job and I mentioned that they could hustle it up for Fall and I would be happy! As with any H store, they can move me up the list anytime I suppose if theres a bag that matches my specs which are rather broad. Im going for a 40 or a 35 Retourne in a gray shade with GHW so well see! 

Meazar, glad to hear your DH is home and taking care of you. Hope you got your Vitamin D!

Fab, sounds like you made the right call on the CDC. We all support you in your efforts to stay on Ban Island. Will you edit the CDCs before putting Saphir on them? *but stop looking for Rodeos on H.com 

Maseml, sorry your allergies are so bad. Do you at least get to wear cool sunglasses inside? I love sunglasses, they are a definite splurge item for me. My favorites are Celine Large Audrey, I have 4 colors so far . The art auction prices are crazy, definite art bubble. Remember when the first dot com millionaire wave did the same thing? 

Thanks for the compliments on my new Dries shoes, they are super comfy and I wore them today and got complimented at a meeting and at the grocery store. I also had a hater experience at Whole Foods, some lady was glaring daggers at my HAC and me while I was waiting to checkout and it was not because I had 13 items in the 12 item line! 

On a happy note my Apple Garde spray arrived so my CDC will be ready for wear tomorrow! I cant wait to wear it. It was definitely a good idea to wait, my new J Brand trousers are super dark and though Ive washed them twice, they left transfer marks on my office chair!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> I obviously was not paying close attention today at the store (way too much chatter going on) since I actually have a large scale fuchsia gator CDC. But compared to the one I turned down with the same specs on Sunday, this one is a pop of colour. See attached and thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2993780
> 
> 
> And (a la Vigee) this is a perfect match for my PdV mousseline from the recent sale!!!
> View attachment 2993781





MrsJDS said:


> Thought I would also share a pic of orchids given to me by one of my nannies for Mother's Day. The orchids are huge!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



*MrsJDS*, two beautiful pics! Love your new exotic CDC and orchids. Wowza, both pics are GORGEOUS!!! 

*MAEML*, congrats on your anemone Rodeo PM. Love anemone.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Good evening ladies,

Had a busy day at work today, lots of meetings.  Hoping to catch up and get through my inbox tomorrow.

MrsO - beautiful wedges, I  love the color.

dharma - love your celine espadrilles and glad to hear they are comfortable.  

MASEML - I read about the Tom Brady punishment and it's not surprising.  Also, I  have a mini berline and have used it twice in three years.  The halzan looks like it's a much better casual cross body option.  Congrats on your new rodeo!

Fabfashion - thanks for the information on saphir.  

MrsJDS - very pretty prada blouse and CDC.  I visited the outlets near Florence many years ago (10 plus).   I remember picking up a pair of Prada shoes and a jacket at Loro Piana.  I still have the jacket.  

Hello all, hope you enjoyed your evening.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi All, leaving Dallas early this morning with flash flood warnings. Hopefully our flight will depart on time. The joys of travel! 

Hope everyone has a great day and will check-in via wifi later today.


----------



## MASEML

Hello all! Thanks all for your sympathy re my allergies. It's not as bad as others....but my eyes get slightly irritated. Never had a hayfever allergy but I read once that people can develop allergies at any age. <<sigh>>   Today is anticipation day - to ship or not to ship (rodeo)  

*vigee*, have a good flight! You'll be fine . Hope no delays for you, but you are in your DH's good hands. Sunny skies here so you'll be coming back to great weather. 

*MrsO*, I wear plain Ray Bans I used to have nicer sunglasses but I've lost/broke some of them so decided buying a mid-range pair is perfect for me. I love the aviator look too! I'll have to google the Celine glasses you own - are they Audrey Hepburn style? Gosh, and you've got your own collection too!! 

The $179M Picasso piece is crazy. I wonder if it was a private individual who bought it or a conglomerate of private individuals or an organization. How many people can afford $179M? Maybe it's also possible to finance this purchase, for the right person. 

Eta: enjoy your newly sprayed Craie CDC!  Woo hoo! 

*Smoothcoatgirl*, have a great day! Hopefully your day isn't too busy and that you can pop in here for a few minutes! 

*Xiangxiang*, same to you. Hope you have a good day too, despite your full calendar. In fact, 1/2 of your day is done already . Homestretch now! 

Hello to all a FabF, MrsJDS, dharma, meazar, and AnnaE! Big waves to all!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ladies, I just finished lunch and will be soon back in more meetings! The joy! 

*MrsOwen*, thank you for confirming re Longchamp. Will pop in to Harrods to check out the Longchamp. And J Brand jeans! Is AG a brand or is it short of the brand name? I haven't bought jeans for a while and I always wore 7 For All Mankind. 

*MASEML*, thank you for your kind words! My afternoon hasn't kicked in yet! Congrats on your Rodeo! I have a MM in blue aztec and I don't use it at all! LOL! This is a true "collector's" item for me! It's just too cute to pass up but I don't really care for hanging it on my bags. 

*MrsJDS*, love your CDC! And yes a perfect match with your mousseline! 

*Vigee*, safe travels! You will be fine, dear!


----------



## Suncatcher

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, I just finished lunch and will be soon back in more meetings! The joy!
> 
> *MrsOwen*, thank you for confirming re Longchamp. Will pop in to Harrods to check out the Longchamp. And J Brand jeans! Is AG a brand or is it short of the brand name? I haven't bought jeans for a while and I always wore 7 For All Mankind.
> 
> *MASEML*, thank you for your kind words! My afternoon hasn't kicked in yet! Congrats on your Rodeo! I have a MM in blue aztec and I don't use it at all! LOL! This is a true "collector's" item for me! It's just too cute to pass up but I don't really care for hanging it on my bags.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, love your CDC! And yes a perfect match with your mousseline!
> 
> *Vigee*, safe travels! You will be fine, dear!




AG means Ariana Goldschmidt. I don't wear them but I have friends who swear by them.


----------



## Suncatcher

MASEML said:


> Hello all! Thanks all for your sympathy re my allergies. It's not as bad as others....but my eyes get slightly irritated. Never had a hayfever allergy but I read once that people can develop allergies at any age. <<sigh>>   Today is anticipation day - to ship or not to ship (rodeo)
> 
> *vigee*, have a good flight! You'll be fine . Hope no delays for you, but you are in your DH's good hands. Sunny skies here so you'll be coming back to great weather.
> 
> *MrsO*, I wear plain Ray Bans I used to have nicer sunglasses but I've lost/broke some of them so decided buying a mid-range pair is perfect for me. I love the aviator look too! I'll have to google the Celine glasses you own - are they Audrey Hepburn style? Gosh, and you've got your own collection too!!
> 
> The $179M Picasso piece is crazy. I wonder if it was a private individual who bought it or a conglomerate of private individuals or an organization. How many people can afford $179M? Maybe it's also possible to finance this purchase, for the right person.
> 
> Eta: enjoy your newly sprayed Craie CDC!  Woo hoo!
> 
> *Smoothcoatgirl*, have a great day! Hopefully your day isn't too busy and that you can pop in here for a few minutes!
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, same to you. Hope you have a good day too, despite your full calendar. In fact, 1/2 of your day is done already . Homestretch now!
> 
> Hello to all a FabF, MrsJDS, dharma, meazar, and AnnaE! Big waves to all!




I follow the art auctions with avid interest. The art market is fuelled by a lot of people especially in the BRIC countries (and similar countries) who see art as a currency and as a place to keep their money "safe". Art is also "portable" so it makes it easier for people to own and then sell without restriction (as compared to real estate). A lot of new moneyed buyers are collecting like crazy without much understanding of art (similar to what you see with H in fact) and I think these over inflated prices have caused a ripple effect all the way down to the low end of the market (where I reside). I hear about the battles of people trying to get in with a gallery who represents and up and coming artist and it is similar to the process of trying to buy your first birkin at your local store. It is insane. And the art market does not operate with much transparency. This I find to be the most unpalatable part of the art market.


----------



## dharma

Morning everyone! Looks like another beautiful day here, allergie season and all 

MrsO, I'll bet you can't wait for this particular job to be over! I'm sure it will be perfect in every way and your kelly will arrive in record speed. In my experience, podium orders are pretty quick, much faster than SO. I'm thinking of my new Dries dress for the wedding. Although I purchased it as a daytime dress, I think it can be styled black tie. It's partially an art community crowd, I think I can get away with it. I have a favorite black Prada one sleeved cocktail dress that I adore and I can use as backup in case my mood shifts, even last minute. Or a "colvert" Roland Mouret........hmmm, now I'm confused again!

MASEML, I wish my life was as exciting as you are imagining it Cast and crew parties are very low key, no fancy dresses required. Since filming takes many weeks and everyone is working so hard for such long hours, the production company often hosts parties to keep the spirit up. Usually at a local pub or restaurant, or sometimes the construction crew "builds" a bar set for the occasion, everyone is invited from the top star to the lowest intern. Dress is casual and there is usually a lot of drinking involved. Sometimes the talent mixes right in with the crew and sometimes they sit off to the side with their body guards nearby. Depends on the star and the venue. It's been a while since we've been to one as my DH is on a leave of absence due to an injury. On another note, my saks code did get used! I was there in person yesterday for a return so I sampled every TF lip stick they had and ended up ordering the bare gloss and Casablanca lipstick. Plus a nude polish. I love his polish, it's so pricey but the colors I have last forever without chipping and stay glossy without topcoat. Enough make up for me now until the Sephora November sale or Barney's Fall beauty bag!

Will continue....


----------



## AnnaE

Morning, ladies! Seem to be getting some allergies here, which I am not too excited about. Antihistamines make me so drowsy! Argh. Hope you guys are all doing well! 



Fabfashion said:


> I seem to be a collector of all things, MASEML. Lol.



Literally story of my life also 



MASEML said:


> Today is anticipation day - to ship or not to ship (rodeo)



Oh I hope it ships and we get to see it when it comes! And sorry about your allergies, I seem to be getting them, too, and it is incredibly annoying.



MASEML said:


> Hi ladies! Finally home...it's hot and humid.   Have to wear sunglasses while outdoors - even when cloudy - bc of allergies.
> 
> *AnnaE*, yep in NYC. If you decide to stay here and are still looking, let me know. I would die if our cleaner put a silk scarf in the wash - omg. She doesn't do our laundry but she irons our clothes and pillowcases. Wondering if anyone else does this (ironing pillowcases)....my SO grew up on ironed pillowcases (and doubling up on pillowcases too - each pillow has 2 cases on it). Is this common or did I just grow up in an unruly household, lol?
> 
> I think the cafe agrees that TF make up is great. *Xiangxiang* and *Vigee* have his lipstick and they love it. I have his blush and eyeshadow - love love love. It stays on and doesn't cake. Also, I find that it goes on creamy. You should switch! I used to wear Chanel make up but didn't find it stay on so kept switching around....was never loyal until TF.



I will definitely let you know! I was not too pleased about the scarf, to say the least.

When I was growing up, my mom insisted everything be ironed, including pillowcases, bedsheets, jeans, towels... I never really understood that, and still don't to be honest. I think freshness is what matters in bedsheets, not whether they have been ironed.

Sorry I missed your flipbelt size message. Ordering several sizes and returning one is probably way to go. I think it really depends on where you want to wear it (hips vs. waist) and how snug you like it.

I'll go explore TF lipsticks once I put a dent in my Chanel stash. I think I have around 10 different red Chanel ones at the moment, so I am trying to work through my stash. I have been trying to stay away from places that carry makeup, because I always seem to get at least one thing.



MrsJDS said:


> I obviously was not paying close attention today at the store (way too much chatter going on) since I actually have a large scale fuchsia gator CDC. But compared to the one I turned down with the same specs on Sunday, this one is a pop of colour. See attached and thanks for letting me share!
> 
> And (a la Vigee) this is a perfect match for my PdV mousseline from the recent sale!!!



Congratulations! What an amazing piece. Would love to see it modeled with the mousseline.

And the flowers are beautiful... I have a weakness for orchids.



MrsJDS said:


> AG means Ariana Goldschmidt. I don't wear them but I have friends who swear by them.



They sometimes try too hard to be 'cool' and relevant, but they do make decent jeans. Their men's jeans are actually good as well, my husband likes some of their designs.

MrsOwen -- I hope you get it sooner than later!


----------



## Mindi B

My name is Mindi B, and I am a lipstick addict.  I have a lot of lipsticks.  A LOT.  Like, a really lot.  Are you feelin' me, ladies?  But the moment I realized I have a serious problem was the moment when I found I had three--THREE--dark purple lipsticks.  I am a fair-skinned blonde.  Dark purple lipstick should not come anywhere near my face.
Is there anything that can be done with almost-unused lipsticks?  Any place that would accept them as donations?  Craft projects?
Help meeeeeee.


----------



## dharma

Vigee, have a safe trip home! Great that you have DH with you!!

MrsJDS, congrats on your fuschia! It's beautiful! Although I have no strict preference on scale size, I do love most lisse colors with large scale. They way the transparent color floats like watercolor is so lovely and more visible in a large scale piece. Wear it in the best of health!

Xiangxiang, I hope your week gets better, the back to back meetings sound rough. I often wonder how one is supposed to get the actual work done if always in meetings? I would like to place a vote for COH jeans and rag and bone, not to confuse you! I have also had incredible luck lately at Uniqulo.

Mindi, I hope your lip has improved! Funny but not...... My whole chin was black and blue after a procedure once, dental work is the pits

Maezar, please take no offense at the above comment I never thought to realize how stressful it must be for the dentist to be around stressed out people all the time! My dentist is such a gem and I'm terrified he he will retire soon. He is so calm it's almost odd. He hums while working, very nice and melodic....

Happy Wednesday to everyone!


----------



## AnnaE

Mindi B said:


> My name is Mindi B, and I am a lipstick addict.  I have a lot of lipsticks.  A LOT.  Like, a really lot.  Are you feelin' me, ladies?  But the moment I realized I have a serious problem was the moment when I found I had three--THREE--dark purple lipsticks.  I am a fair-skinned blonde.  Dark purple lipstick should not come anywhere near my face.
> Is there anything that can be done with almost-unused lipsticks?  Any place that would accept them as donations?  Craft projects?
> Help meeeeeee.



Welcome, *Mindi*! It seems that you have successfully completed first step of your treatment, which is acceptance of your addiction 

With regards to donating makeup, I don't think that regular places like Goodwill will take it. However, lipsticks are actually very easy to sanitize by cutting off the top layer. Maybe you know some teenagers aspiring to be makeup artists? Dark purple is very trendy now. I know there is also a makeupexchange subreddit where people donate / trade their makeup if that is your thing.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*xiangxiang*, am wearing Mother black coated denim today for the flight home and they are super comfortable and actually look like leather. 

*MrsJDS*, have been looking for a rose sakura PM Rodeo for my RC B30 to no avail. Hopefully, my SA will call me with one soon, fingers crossed. Think that this is one of the most adorable Rodeo colors as of yet.

*FabF*, sounds like you made the right decision passing on the mauve-ish large scale Fuchsia  CDC. Great self restraint!

*MASEML*, wear a plethora of sunnie brands from Chanel to Ray Ban ~ still want to get my hands on the Cartier sunnies that *FabF *recently bought. Thanks for the well wishes on my flight today, think that everything will be just fine.

*MrsO*, wonder why that stranger was shooting daggers at your HAC? People can be so weird sometimes!  Think that you should continue to carry it and enjoy it.

*AnnaE*, when I lived in Europe all of my linens were ironed perfectly as well as unmentionable items, lol. Good luck with your race this weekend! Sounds so ambitious. 

Apologies for not going in to more detail, a little rushed this morning.

Must run now, will check in once we are in the air!


----------



## meazar

Good morning! Woke with a sinus headache- guess I'm joining you all with starting allergy season.  *dharma* no offense about my profession- it served me well for many years- I would always correct people who said " I hate the dentist"... "No, you hate GOING to the dentist!"   *Vigee* have a great flight back- weather here in Phila is fine! 
Spending my days while recuperating planning summer travel-Baltic cruise in June/July, Rome with my nephew (graduation gift) early August.  The cruise is new to us- have only done one in the past, but seems like the best way to St Petersburg.  Anybody have any experience/insight?  DH home with me today-hopefully will get me out a little. It definitely cheers me up to get out of the house.  Have a good day!


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> My name is Mindi B, and I am a lipstick addict. I have a lot of lipsticks. A LOT. Like, a really lot. Are you feelin' me, ladies? But the moment I realized I have a serious problem was the moment when I found I had three--THREE--dark purple lipsticks. I am a fair-skinned blonde. Dark purple lipstick should not come anywhere near my face.
> Is there anything that can be done with almost-unused lipsticks? Any place that would accept them as donations? Craft projects?
> Help meeeeeee.


Mindi, we must be twins separate at birth!  I have 3 10" x 10" baskets full of lipsicks and glosses with about 1/3 of them still in a box. Then I was thinking just this morning that I need to go check out some TF and Armani lipsticks at lunch time. I need a bright hot pink which I'm sure I must have at least 10 at home already (2 currently in my purse) but it's that elusive pink I'm looking for along with the elusive red, orange, etc etc. 

I sometimes give try-once lipsticks/glosses but don't plan to use ones to my friends' tweens or teens. Expensive play make up that's for sure! Some of the still in the box glosses, I sometimes give them to the teenagers as birthday or Xmas gifts. They're always so excited because these are good brands.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

meazar said:


> Good morning! Woke with a sinus headache- guess I'm joining you all with starting allergy season.  *dharma* no offense about my profession- it served me well for many years- I would always correct people who said " I hate the dentist"... "No, you hate GOING to the dentist!"   *Vigee* have a great flight back- weather here in Phila is fine!
> 
> Spending my days while recuperating planning summer travel-Baltic cruise in June/July, Rome with my nephew (graduation gift) early August.  The cruise is new to us- have only done one in the past, but seems like the best way to St Petersburg.  Anybody have any experience/insight?  DH home with me today-hopefully will get me out a little. It definitely cheers me up to get out of the house.  Have a good day!




meazar, you are absolutely right about going to the dentist! Can imagine that it makes a world of difference to get out of the house for a little while. My thoughts are with you! Your Baltic cruise sounds like great fun and Rome with your nephew will be a blast for both of you. Lots of great journeys to look forward to in the near future. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## AnnaE

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *AnnaE*, when I lived in Europe all of my linens were ironed perfectly as well as unmentionable items, lol. Good luck with your race this weekend! Sounds so ambitious.



Ah yes, the ironing of the lingerie!  I seem to remember that happening when living both in Eastern and Western Europe. That was how things were done in my family when I was growing up. But I personally think my La Perla is fine un-ironed, thank you very much.  

It just reminded me -- every time we stay at a resort in Asia and have laundry done there, everything (including socks!) comes back ironed _and_ wrapped individually in tissue paper. I always spend so much time taking the darn paper off. But I should not be complaining, as those are the only times my socks get properly ironed :lolots:



meazar said:


> Good morning! Woke with a sinus headache- guess I'm joining you all with starting allergy season.  *dharma* no offense about my profession- it served me well for many years- I would always correct people who said " I hate the dentist"... "No, you hate GOING to the dentist!"   *Vigee* have a great flight back- weather here in Phila is fine!
> Spending my days while recuperating planning summer travel-Baltic cruise in June/July, Rome with my nephew (graduation gift) early August.  The cruise is new to us- have only done one in the past, but seems like the best way to St Petersburg.  Anybody have any experience/insight?  DH home with me today-hopefully will get me out a little. It definitely cheers me up to get out of the house.  Have a good day!



Sorry about your sinus headache! Those are so unpleasant.

Saint Petersburg is lovely, although if you wanted to just visit it on its own, I think flights are quite inexpensive right now from the U.S. A cruise sounds like a great way to recuperate, however -- it should be nice and relaxing.

How much time will you have in St Pete? I don't know how cruises work with regards to time spent in each port. Let me know if you have any questions about what to do there, I haven't been in a while, but know it pretty well.


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> My name is Mindi B, and I am a lipstick addict.  I have a lot of lipsticks.  A LOT.  Like, a really lot.  Are you feelin' me, ladies?  But the moment I realized I have a serious problem was the moment when I found I had three--THREE--dark purple lipsticks.  I am a fair-skinned blonde.  Dark purple lipstick should not come anywhere near my face.
> Is there anything that can be done with almost-unused lipsticks?  Any place that would accept them as donations?  Craft projects?
> Help meeeeeee.



Congratulations on admitting your "addiction".  are you sure you can't pull off dark purple? I don't know, you must have thought so at the time. Goth mood? Feeling some Givenchy vibe? At one time I threw out an embarrassingly large stash of lipstick, all gone rancid. Give them a sniff before giving them away. Gross but true. 
As for crafts, I would avoid it, the color doesn't dry well, the pigments aren't archival, and unless you properly prime your surface the oil content will destroy it. Don't ask how I know this.........


----------



## Mindi B

LOL, dharma.  Well, I've taken that important first step, anyway.  I was definitely thinking I could rock a Goth-y look, I think, and completely forgot that--well, I am not cool.  At all.  In any way.
Rats.


----------



## MASEML

Fast moving thread today! Can't keep up  

Meazar- how fun that you are planning your holiday! A cruise will be fun! 

Mindi- purple lipstick. Very chic. Given your complexion being a blonde, must look nice on you. Good contrast. The ideas others suggested of just cutting off the top and giving to your friends' teens are a great idea! 

*AnnaE* and *Vigee*, good to hear you have or know others who iron their linens. Here I thoughty SO and I were the only ones. Well, technically our cleaner does it - bless her! I hate ironing. 

Soo my rodeo is in "process" status. Moved from verifying card to this stage so that's a good sign me thinks?


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Hump Day, ladies!  Still cool here and a bit misty but supposed to be sunny around lunch time. Deciding if I should go look for a new lipstick or get a mani during lunch. Spicy ramen is tempting too but only recovered from the M'Day food coma just yesterday so I may stay away from it. It seems I do really well on the weight front during the week and all goes to heck on the weekend. 

This weekend is a long weekend for us here in Canada and for once DH and I have absolutely no social plans except for some major weeding and DH probably goes cycling weather permitting. Must get some steaks for BBQ-ing. Yum!

MrsO, why would people be throwing daggers at your HAC? They should mind their own biz. I'm a bit oblivious to my surroundings so I never noticed what's going on around me. Hope your big job will be completed soon and fingers crossed on the speedy arrival of your K! 

MASEML, congrats on your rodeo! We'll be twins. Be careful, rodeo is a very slippery slope.  

MrsJDS, are you wearing your new CDC today? I kept forgetting to wear my geranium one. I seem to remember about it whenever I'm in my car or at the office. I think I'm going to need a lockable closet at my office to store my H things. This way I won't forget to wear them. 

dharma, how goes the career research front? 

Vigee, hope your flight is uneventful and you safely arrive home to snuggle with Coco very soon! 

meazar, sounds like you have many fun trips planned. I hate to admit but I think I've been to nearly 20 cruises--I lost count after 12. We used to go at least once or twice a year then stopped for a bit. Now with little DDs, I find the cruise to be one of the best ways to travel as we're don't have to pack and unpack and get to see different destinations. My F-I-L and S-I-L and families are leaving for a Baltic cruise this weekend and they're going to Copenhagen/St Pete, etc. I'd love to do that itinerary one day when DDs are older. Right now we're only going to places we've been to before so no need to rush out and do excursions. DDs still nap in the afternoon. Please PM me if you'd like more ideas. 

xiangxiang, love 7 for all man kind and have many pairs but I prefer J Brand for skinnies as they're very stretchy and don't feel at all like jeans. 

Hi Madam, Kate, EB, SCG and everyone! Have a super day!


----------



## AnnaE

MASEML said:


> Fast moving thread today! Can't keep up
> 
> Meazar- how fun that you are planning your holiday! A cruise will be fun!
> 
> Mindi- purple lipstick. Very chic. Given your complexion being a blonde, must look nice on you. Good contrast. The ideas others suggested of just cutting off the top and giving to your friends' teens are a great idea!
> 
> *AnnaE* and *Vigee*, good to hear you have or know others who iron their linens. Here I thoughty SO and I were the only ones. Well, technically our cleaner does it - bless her! I hate ironing.
> 
> Soo my rodeo is in "process" status. Moved from verifying card to this stage so that's a good sign me thinks?



*MASEML* -- I think that means you are getting your rodeo! How exciting!

If we stay in NYC, I am talking to you about your cleaner. I could use one that irons! I honestly don't mind ironed sheets etc, it's more that I don't want to do it myself, and I have had enough issues with housekeepers that my hopes have never been as high. I draw the line at double pillow cases though!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies, this was the smoothest boarding process EVER for a flight. 

On board now and eating the breakfast of champions ~ a sugar-free Rock Star and mini-tootsie rolls. *FabF*, how is that for a sweet tooth? Breakfast will be served soon but I might skip it. 

Like you, *FabF*, am totally oblivious to my surroundings or at least to other people. Try to mind my own business at all times.

*MASEML*, congrats on your Rodeo, love them and my dear SA gave me two black Rodeos in PM and MM. 

*AnnaE*, love all the ironing stories, would have everything ironed if I could. 

*MindiB* and *FabF*, will nominate my eldest DD to join your Lipstick Anonymous group. The only problem is that she has at least thirty lipsticks ALL IN THE SAME SHADE. We laugh about this all the time.  

*dharma*, had to laugh about your purple comment and goth vibe!

This thread is moving very fast this morning and sorry if I have left anyone out.


----------



## meazar

We actually had the Baltic Cruise booked before my accident, and now it seems to be the perfect trip immediately post-recovery. Initially, I was concerned it would not be active enough for us. I was in Leningrad in college (hint to my age) as I was a Geography(Eastern Europe)/Chemistry double major, but DH has not been.  We have 3 days in St P and I have booked a private guide for the entire time. *FabFashion*, suggestions would be appreciated! And I will be anxious to hear your family's feedback when they return. We also visit Riga, Helsinki, Tallinn,Klaipeda with stays in Copenhagen and Stockholm before and after.


----------



## dharma

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Hump Day, ladies!  Still cool here and a bit misty but supposed to be sunny around lunch time. Deciding if I should go look for a new lipstick or get a mani during lunch. Spicy ramen is tempting too but only recovered from the M'Day food coma just yesterday so I may stay away from it. It seems I do really well on the weight front during the week and all goes to heck on the weekend.
> 
> This weekend is a long weekend for us here in Canada and for once DH and I have absolutely no social plans except for some major weeding and DH probably goes cycling weather permitting. Must get some steaks for BBQ-ing. Yum!
> 
> MrsO, why would people be throwing daggers at your HAC? They should mind their own biz. I'm a bit oblivious to my surroundings so I never noticed what's going on around me. Hope your big job will be completed soon and fingers crossed on the speedy arrival of your K!
> 
> MASEML, congrats on your rodeo! We'll be twins. Be careful, rodeo is a very slippery slope.
> 
> MrsJDS, are you wearing your new CDC today? I kept forgetting to wear my geranium one. I seem to remember about it whenever I'm in my car or at the office. I think I'm going to need a lockable closet at my office to store my H things. This way I won't forget to wear them.
> 
> dharma, how goes the career research front?
> 
> Vigee, hope your flight is uneventful and you safely arrive home to snuggle with Coco very soon!
> 
> meazar, sounds like you have many fun trips planned. I hate to admit but I think I've been to nearly 20 cruises--I lost count after 12. We used to go at least once or twice a year then stopped for a bit. Now with little DDs, I find the cruise to be one of the best ways to travel as we're don't have to pack and unpack and get to see different destinations. My F-I-L and S-I-L and families are leaving for a Baltic cruise this weekend and they're going to Copenhagen/St Pete, etc. I'd love to do that itinerary one day when DDs are older. Right now we're only going to places we've been to before so no need to rush out and do excursions. DDs still nap in the afternoon. Please PM me if you'd like more ideas.
> 
> xiangxiang, love 7 for all man kind and have many pairs but I prefer J Brand for skinnies as they're very stretchy and don't feel at all like jeans.
> 
> Hi Madam, Kate, EB, SCG and everyone! Have a super day!



HiFabF! Congrats on turning down the CDC. Very difficult to do but when it's not right, it's not right. Not sure what career researching you are asking about.... I may have mentioned the thought of expanding my work in a new direction but I've realized that in order to do that I will lose existing clients while I transition. I don't think that's the best move for me right now given my DH's health. So aside from aspiring to be a princess, ballerina or heiress I will stay put in my current career and on the side focus on my painting and maybe something can come from that later. I would like to explore the mortuary sciences or dermatology though..... I've never been on a cruise although I'd love to do Alaska as a cruise with my DD and DF, have you done that one?

Mindi, I have a secret....the less cool you are, the more cool you are. It's a fact. Therefore you are the most cool xo

Maezar, your trip sounds amazing! 

I am wasting so much time on TPF this morning! I forgot I'm supposed to make cookies for a robotics  dinner. Oops
But first I'll post pics of my dress, I think it works for creative black tie, I just tried it with the shoes. I do prefer the dress with simple k Jacques flats but I think these step it up for dress up.


----------



## dharma

The Dior shoes


----------



## meazar

dharma said:


> The Dior shoes



Beautiful!  Definitely works!

The one cruise I did was Alaska, and loved it- so much to see even while the boat moves.  And the visit to the Iditarod dog-sled camp was one of the best experiences ever-Bar None!  Highly recommend...


----------



## Fabfashion

dharma said:


> The Dior shoes


Dharma, with shoes like those, you can wear a potota sack and still be black tie.  Love love lover them! Sorry I meant to ask AnneE on her career search but being a princess, ballerina or heiress sounds so fun (and can buy more H too especially for princess and heiress). I have one princess in residence right now. It's Disney day at school this Friday so I think one DD will go in as Princess Elsa and the other Prince Han.  Have fun baking and enjoy the robotic meeting tonight.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies, this was the smoothest boarding process EVER for a flight.
> 
> On board now and eating the breakfast of champions ~ a sugar-free Rock Star and mini-tootsie rolls. *FabF*, how is that for a sweet tooth? Breakfast will be served soon but I might skip it.
> 
> Like you, *FabF*, am totally oblivious to my surroundings or at least to other people. Try to mind my own business at all times.
> 
> *MASEML*, congrats on your Rodeo, love them and my dear SA gave me two black Rodeos in PM and MM.
> 
> *AnnaE*, love all the ironing stories, would have everything ironed if I could.
> 
> *MindiB* and *FabF*, will nominate my eldest DD to join your Lipstick Anonymous group. The only problem is that she has at least thirty lipsticks ALL IN THE SAME SHADE. We laugh about this all the time.
> 
> *dharma*, had to laugh about your purple comment and goth vibe!
> 
> This thread is moving very fast this morning and sorry if I have left anyone out.


 
That truly is a breakfast for champions, Vigee!  I once went to a restaurant for lunch and upon walking past the dessert showcase at the front decided to order a giant fruit flan and nothing else. At least it had fruits.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dharma said:


> *The Dior shoes*



Gasp! Faint! Simply gorgy heels, *dharma*!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Well, it's a darn shame, but I'm gonna have to kill my DH.
He announced this morning that he had a lunch date--he was meeting a fellow with whom he had been discussing a common hobby on-line for lunch at a local restaurant.  Okay, cool.  But what he FAILED to mention was that the guy was COMING TO THE HOUSE, not meeting DH at the restaurant.  In fact, he neglected that little tidbit until the guy was at our front door.  I was sitting, with wet hair up in clips and a mouthful of cold cereal, on the sofa, when he escorted said guy into the living room.  Said guy nicely offered to shake my hand, which I did, awkwardly, still seated and chewing Raisin Bran.
For pity's sake.
So, alas, DH is a dead man.
Sad, but it has to be done.


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> Well, it's a darn shame, but I'm gonna have to kill my DH.
> He announced this morning that he had a lunch date--he was meeting a fellow with whom he had been discussing a common hobby on-line for lunch at a local restaurant.  Okay, cool.  But what he FAILED to mention was that the guy was COMING TO THE HOUSE, not meeting DH at the restaurant.  In fact, he neglected that little tidbit until the guy was at our front door.  I was sitting, with wet hair up in clips and a mouthful of cold cereal, on the sofa, when he escorted said guy into the living room.  Said guy nicely offered to shake my hand, which I did, awkwardly, still seated and chewing Raisin Bran.
> For pity's sake.
> So, alas, DH is a dead man.
> Sad, but it has to be done.


Poor you! Even poorer for your DH! Does he know he's dead man walking? 

PS I'm sure you look splendid!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Well, it's a darn shame, but I'm gonna have to kill my DH.
> He announced this morning that he had a lunch date--he was meeting a fellow with whom he had been discussing a common hobby on-line for lunch at a local restaurant.  Okay, cool.  But what he FAILED to mention was that the guy was COMING TO THE HOUSE, not meeting DH at the restaurant.  In fact, he neglected that little tidbit until the guy was at our front door.  I was sitting, with wet hair up in clips and a mouthful of cold cereal, on the sofa, when he escorted said guy into the living room.  Said guy nicely offered to shake my hand, which I did, awkwardly, still seated and chewing Raisin Bran.
> For pity's sake.
> So, alas, DH is a dead man.
> Sad, but it has to be done.



OMG, *Mindi*, say this isn't so!!!


----------



## MASEML

Oooh Mindi - Dead man indeed! I second FabF, I bet you looked beautiful.


----------



## Mindi B

Yes, I am a single girl again.  He's done for.
You would think, after knowing me for THIRTY years, that he wouldn't have made such an enormous blunder, but there is no understanding men.
Hey, he asked for it.  No jury in the world will convict me as long as there is a woman on the panel.

ETA:  You are all very sweet, but I did not look beautiful.  I look a fright.  And of course, I know it is okay that I failed to impress said guy, but I would have liked the option of having, I don't know, dry hair?  Grrrrrr.


----------



## AnnaE

Fabfashion said:


> Dharma, with shoes like those, you can wear a potota sack and still be black tie.  Love love lover them! Sorry I meant to ask AnneE on her career search but being a princess, ballerina or heiress sounds so fun (and can buy more H too especially for princess and heiress). I have one princess in residence right now. It's Disney day at school this Friday so I think one DD will go in as Princess Elsa and the other Prince Han.  Have fun baking and enjoy the robotic meeting tonight.



*Fabfashion *-- thanks for asking! I made my mind that I am officially leaving the world of finance for the world of tech (ideally intersection of tech and fashion, but really is a work in progress). We'll see. I am waiting on my husband's career moves as well as it might mean moving to SF. Not sure I can pull off being a ballerina, but maybe a part-time triathlete could still happen  

And *dharma* -- considering that the meeting is a robotics one, maybe you could have some robots programmed to bake cookies for you? It should be a rather simple algorithm. Also -- amazing shoes! Absolutely black-tie worthy.



Mindi B said:


> Well, it's a darn shame, but I'm gonna have to kill my DH.
> He announced this morning that he had a lunch date--he was meeting a fellow with whom he had been discussing a common hobby on-line for lunch at a local restaurant.  Okay, cool.  But what he FAILED to mention was that the guy was COMING TO THE HOUSE, not meeting DH at the restaurant.  In fact, he neglected that little tidbit until the guy was at our front door.  I was sitting, with wet hair up in clips and a mouthful of cold cereal, on the sofa, when he escorted said guy into the living room.  Said guy nicely offered to shake my hand, which I did, awkwardly, still seated and chewing Raisin Bran.
> For pity's sake.
> So, alas, DH is a dead man.
> Sad, but it has to be done.



*Mindi* -- :giggles:. I am sure neither DH not his friend noticed your hair and cereal, them being men and all. So no need to get rid of him just yet! (also...I don't think there is much Hermes access in jail )

...alternatively -- tell DH a little Hermes makes up for a lot of trauma


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

dharma said:


> The Dior shoes



Dharma - love the dress and Dior shoes.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Mindi B said:


> Yes, I am a single girl again.  He's done for.
> You would think, after knowing me for THIRTY years, that he wouldn't have made such an enormous blunder, but there is no understanding men.
> Hey, he asked for it.  No jury in the world will convict me as long as there is a woman on the panel.
> 
> ETA:  You are all very sweet, but I did not look beautiful.  I look a fright.  And of course, I know it is okay that I failed to impress said guy, but I would have liked the option of having, I don't know, dry hair?  Grrrrrr.



Mindi - love your posts, they are so entertaining.  Agree with you,  no jury would convict you based on the circumstances....


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

AnnaE - wishing you all the best in your new career.  Three years ago, I made a change and haven't looked back.  It was the right decision for me.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies, this was the smoothest boarding process EVER for a flight.
> 
> On board now and eating the breakfast of champions ~ a sugar-free Rock Star and mini-tootsie rolls. *FabF*, how is that for a sweet tooth? Breakfast will be served soon but I might skip it.
> 
> Like you, *FabF*, am totally oblivious to my surroundings or at least to other people. Try to mind my own business at all times.
> 
> *MASEML*, congrats on your Rodeo, love them and my dear SA gave me two black Rodeos in PM and MM.
> 
> *AnnaE*, love all the ironing stories, would have everything ironed if I could.
> 
> *MindiB* and *FabF*, will nominate my eldest DD to join your Lipstick Anonymous group. The only problem is that she has at least thirty lipsticks ALL IN THE SAME SHADE. We laugh about this all the time.
> 
> *dharma*, had to laugh about your purple comment and goth vibe!
> 
> This thread is moving very fast this morning and sorry if I have left anyone out.



Vigee - great breakfast, I love tootsie rolls!  I had a healthy breakfast today too - chocolate and coffee.  I had to get into the office earlier than usual today and reached for the first thing in sight.


----------



## MASEML

Ladies, a little birdie told me there's a VIP sale at NAP going on...shoot. It's 50% off anything that isn't labeled essential, new or in beauty or fine jewelry. I hate hearing of these sales! Telling myself to be good....

Ps- I bought stuff during the last vip sale - it's an amazing deal.


----------



## Suncatcher

Have never shopped at NAP due to costs ...maybe it is now time!

Dharma - great outfit. LOVE the shoes. 

Vigee - have you landed yet?  Flying does weird things to our regular eating habits. Whatever it takes to get us home is okay!

FabF - DH would say there are a few princesses in our residence (including the dog).  

All the talk about lipstick leaves me thinking I should get on the lipstick wagon!  I just wear Chapstick. 

Mindi - that is a funny story. 

Yes this thread has moved so quickly today. Lightening speed!!!


----------



## MASEML

Yay! Nearing the of the day for me..can somewhat properly catch up! 

*Dharma*, love those Dior heels! Did you end up buying the flat espadrilles - Aquazzura?

*Vigee*, how was your return flight home? 

*AnnaE*, how's the job hunt going? I was speaking to colleagues about how this is the time of year that people move companies...

*MrsJDS*, have you worn your fuschia CDC yet? 
(Every time I see CDC, I think of Center for Disease Control). <<sigh>>  Need to break out of that word association!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Have never shopped at NAP due to costs ...maybe it is now time!
> 
> Vigee - have you landed yet?  Flying does weird things to our regular eating habits. Whatever it takes to get us home is okay!
> 
> Yes this thread has moved so quickly today. Lightening speed!!!





MASEML said:


> Yay! Nearing the of the day for me..can somewhat properly catch up!
> 
> *Vigee*, how was your return flight home?



*MrsJDS* and *MASEML*, happy to report that am home safe and sound. The flight was great and skipped the lunch served on the plane.

Also, didn't gain a pound of weight in spite of all of our filet mignon dinners. Maybe there is something to be said about those high protein diets because literally that's all that I ate.  

Am lying low tonight, Coco is very happy that we are back and really there is no place like home. 

Hello to all and hope that everyone has a great evening.


----------



## dharma

MASEML, CDC's are definitely a classified disease.

Meazar, I'm happy to hear that you loved the Alaskan cruise. I'll look into it for next year. I think it would be a great extended family trip with DSis and her children. 

Mindi, how are you enjoying single life? I envy you  how odd that he met a friend online discussing shared interests and hobbies

Thanks everyone for the outfit approval. The bag will be the hard part, I usually carry a Kelly pouchette in the evening but I don't think it's the right look for this, I have one in noisette doublis which is the right color and a great texture but I'm thinking the style is too structured for the boho feel of the outfit. Opinions? The shoes are quite old, from one of Gallianos early collections for Dior. I've always loved them, hoarding comes in handy sometimes!

Vigee, I hope you are home sane and sound with coco in your lap! ( actually I wrote "safe" but auto correct wished you sanity instead so I left it that way )

Anna, your career move sounds very exciting, good luck!

Please tell me it's ok that I've eaten a ton of cookie dough and cookies as long as I'm only having Kale for dinner.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dharma said:


> MASEML, CDC's are definitely a classified disease.
> 
> Meazar, I'm happy to hear that you loved the Alaskan cruise. I'll look into it for next year. I think it would be a great extended family trip with DSis and her children.
> 
> Mindi, how are you enjoying single life? I envy you  how odd that he met a friend online discussing shared interests and hobbies
> 
> Thanks everyone for the outfit approval. *The bag will be the hard part, I usually carry a Kelly pouchette in the evening but I don't think it's the right look for this, I have one in noisette doublis which is the right color and a great texture but I'm thinking the style is too structured for the boho feel of the outfit. *Opinions? The shoes are quite old, from one of Gallianos early collections for Dior. I've always loved them, hoarding comes in handy sometimes!
> 
> Vigee, I hope you are home sane and sound with coco in your lap! ( actually I wrote "safe" but auto correct wished you sanity instead so I left it that way )
> 
> Anna, your career move sounds very exciting, good luck!
> 
> *Please tell me it's ok that I've eaten a ton of cookie dough and cookies as long as I'm only having Kale for dinner*.



*dharma*, great post and it made me laugh!

Think that your noisette KP will look amazing with your outfit. My vote is to carry it. 

In my world it is mandatory to eat as much cookie dough as possible when baking. Otherwise why bother?

"Sane and sound" is a very good phrase for the way I feel after a long airplane flight, and collecting CDCs is definitely a disease. Not curable.


----------



## MSO13

evening everyone! it was a gorgeous day here and I got a ton done. I had an awesome in action moment but couldn't grab a photo. Ms M (my new to me HAC for the new cafe ladies) sitting in a Home Depot cart with piles of lumber, cable ties, screws and other assorted construction stuff in the cart but keeping a respectful distance to the bag . Definitely the fanciest tool bag in the place! [emoji6] I had a carpentry project that I was procrastinating but I got it done. 

I just trekked all over hunting down 25 yards of fabric for a last minute project. I'm headed home shortly, finally. At least tomorrow there's only sewing projects! 

will post more later on! the cafe was busy today, I need to catch up. 

Mindi, may your DH rest in peace! Mine does stuff like that all the time...


----------



## Mindi B

dharma said:


> Mindi, how are you enjoying single life? I envy you  how odd that he met a friend online discussing shared interests and hobbies.





MrsOwen3 said:


> Mindi, may your DH rest in peace! Mine does stuff like that all the time...



So far, so good, ladies!  Just filling out a few on-line dating profiles. . . .


----------



## MASEML

Mindi B said:


> So far, so good, ladies!  Just filling out a few on-line dating profiles. . . .




*Mindi*, lol. Remember to include that you like long walks on  the beach. That's always seems to be a classic!


----------



## Suncatcher

MASEML said:


> *Mindi*, lol. Remember to include that you like long walks on  the beach. That's always seems to be a classic!


MASEML - you are way too funny!!!  LOL


----------



## MASEML

MrsOwen3 said:


> evening everyone! it was a gorgeous day here and I got a ton done. I had an awesome in action moment but couldn't grab a photo. Ms M (my new to me HAC for the new cafe ladies) sitting in a Home Depot cart with piles of lumber, cable ties, screws and other assorted construction stuff in the cart but keeping a respectful distance to the bag . Definitely the fanciest tool bag in the place! [emoji6] I had a carpentry project that I was procrastinating but I got it done.
> 
> I just trekked all over hunting down 25 yards of fabric for a last minute project. I'm headed home shortly, finally. At least tomorrow there's only sewing projects!
> 
> will post more later on! the cafe was busy today, I need to catch up.
> 
> Mindi, may your DH rest in peace! Mine does stuff like that all the time...



*MrsO*, your HAC is experiencing so much culture! From yesterday's trip to today's visit to the hardware store, Ms M is quite the traveler. I've named my bag Birkina (very original, I know).


----------



## Suncatcher

Hey ladies - had a long day at work and this evening I had an evening reception.  Bought a J. Crew collection skirt from the Madison store which arrived today - midi length - which is a new length for me (as I'm used to wearing skirts and dresses above the knee) but it looks great with a cropped Prada jacket that was another purchase from the outlet store a few years back.  I have been shopping a lot at J. Crew the last couple of months because it's so easy to do it from the comforts of my own home and NAP is quite pricey after I factor in exchange, customs and delivery (sniff)!


Dharma - lucky you with the Kelly pouchette.  How long have you had it?  I don't think I will get the opportunity to get one of those from my local store - we just don't get that kind of inventory!


MASEML - I have not yet worn my new fuschia CDC.  Too many stickers to remove and I had no time this morning to do it!!!


Vigee - so glad to hear you are safe and sound and back with Coco.  She must have missed you!!!


MrsO - I think it's great that your HAC has a wide variety of experiences!  My Bs have been in Walmart and Costco 


Anna - a career move + a city move!  That is a lot of change.  Good for you for taking the plunge to make a career change.  It's hard to do so.  (I have yet to gain the courage to do so ...!)


Hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## MASEML

AnnaE said:


> *Fabfashion *-- thanks for asking! *I made my mind that I am officially leaving the world of finance for the world of tech (ideally intersection of tech and fashion, *but really is a work in progress). We'll see. I am waiting on my husband's career moves as well as it might mean moving to SF. Not sure I can pull off being a ballerina, but maybe a part-time triathlete could still happen



Are you interested in systems, databases, processes or by tech, do you mean a brand's website/content publishing? If you move to SF, there are a few brands that are based there - The Gap (they own Intermix, but I think Intermix is still based in NY), Restoration Hardware (not really fashion) and I'm sure more! Or you could work for a tech company that services fashion companies?


----------



## MSO13

MASEML said:


> Hello all! Thanks all for your sympathy re my allergies. It's not as bad as others....but my eyes get slightly irritated. Never had a hayfever allergy but I read once that people can develop allergies at any age. <<sigh>>   Today is anticipation day - to ship or not to ship (rodeo)
> 
> *vigee*, have a good flight! You'll be fine . Hope no delays for you, but you are in your DH's good hands. Sunny skies here so you'll be coming back to great weather.
> 
> *MrsO*, I wear plain Ray Bans I used to have nicer sunglasses but I've lost/broke some of them so decided buying a mid-range pair is perfect for me. I love the aviator look too! I'll have to google the Celine glasses you own - are they Audrey Hepburn style? Gosh, and you've got your own collection too!!
> 
> The $179M Picasso piece is crazy. I wonder if it was a private individual who bought it or a conglomerate of private individuals or an organization. How many people can afford $179M? Maybe it's also possible to finance this purchase, for the right person.
> 
> Eta: enjoy your newly sprayed Craie CDC!  Woo hoo!
> 
> *Smoothcoatgirl*, have a great day! Hopefully your day isn't too busy and that you can pop in here for a few minutes!
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, same to you. Hope you have a good day too, despite your full calendar. In fact, 1/2 of your day is done already . Homestretch now!
> 
> Hello to all a FabF, MrsJDS, dharma, meazar, and AnnaE! Big waves to all!



Hi Maseml,

The Large Audrey is very similar to the pair Audrey wore in Breakfast at Tiffany's. I daresay the black pair were harder to find than a Kelly! It took me 2 years. They sell out at Saks and Neimans as soon as they come in and I don't have a regular accessories SA at those stores which is a good thing. I just got the black, they're polarized and great for the bright summer days. I have blue, taupe and green as well. They're pretty much the only ones I wear but I did just put my Victoria Beckham gold aviators into the mix for summer. H shopping has made me a big yellow gold fan, I used to only wear white or rose. I never wore expensive sunglasses, in fact my staples were actual Elvis glasses that I would buy at the Halloween stores for years (have I mentioned that I used to sport a very,very rock n roll look?) but my old boss made me get something more professional and that was it-the floodgates opened. DH wonders how despite my having only 2 arms, 2 feet and 1 face a person needs so many bags, shoes and sunglasses!


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> HiFabF! Congrats on turning down the CDC. Very difficult to do but when it's not right, it's not right. Not sure what career researching you are asking about.... I may have mentioned the thought of expanding my work in a new direction but I've realized that in order to do that I will lose existing clients while I transition. I don't think that's the best move for me right now given my DH's health. So aside from aspiring to be a princess, ballerina or heiress I will stay put in my current career and on the side focus on my painting and maybe something can come from that later. I would like to explore the mortuary sciences or dermatology though..... I've never been on a cruise although I'd love to do Alaska as a cruise with my DD and DF, have you done that one?
> 
> Mindi, I have a secret....the less cool you are, the more cool you are. It's a fact. Therefore you are the most cool xo
> 
> Maezar, your trip sounds amazing!
> 
> I am wasting so much time on TPF this morning! I forgot I'm supposed to make cookies for a robotics  dinner. Oops
> But first I'll post pics of my dress, I think it works for creative black tie, I just tried it with the shoes. I do prefer the dress with simple k Jacques flats but I think these step it up for dress up.





dharma said:


> The Dior shoes



Yes, yes and YES to the Noisette Doblis KP! Stunning, I only wish I was going to bump into you  

How is the Doblis wearing? I must say I find H suedes so intriguing and would love to own a piece someday. The colors have such depth in the suede leathers.


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS* and *MASEML*, happy to report that am home safe and sound. The flight was great and skipped the lunch served on the plane.
> 
> *Also, didn't gain a pound of weight in spite of all of our filet mignon dinners. *Maybe there is something to be said about those high protein diets because literally that's all that I ate.
> 
> Am lying low tonight, Coco is very happy that we are back and really there is no place like home.
> 
> Hello to all and hope that everyone has a great evening.



*Vigee*, woo hoo! That's excellent to hear. Filet mignon every night from now on? It's the leanest cut of beef, I think.


----------



## MASEML

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Maseml,
> 
> The Large Audrey is very similar to the pair Audrey wore in Breakfast at Tiffany's. I daresay the black pair were harder to find than a Kelly! It took me 2 years. They sell out at Saks and Neimans as soon as they come in and I don't have a regular accessories SA at those stores which is a good thing. I just got the black, they're polarized and great for the bright summer days. I have blue, taupe and green as well. They're pretty much the only ones I wear but I did just put my Victoria Beckham gold aviators into the mix for summer. H shopping has made me a big yellow gold fan, I used to only wear white or rose. I never wore expensive sunglasses, in fact my staples were actual Elvis glasses that I would buy at the Halloween stores for years (have I mentioned that I used to sport a very,very rock n roll look?) but my old boss made me get something more professional and that was it-the floodgates opened. DH wonders how despite my having only 2 arms, 2 feet and 1 face a person needs so many bags, shoes and sunglasses!



*MrsO*, these are gorgy. The black ones are absolutely stunning!  Are these the glasses you wore in your profile photo? Those look amazing on you. 

Men just don't understand the necessity of all our bags, shoes, and accessories. Oh, and clothes. Women (dare I say) support the retail and fashion economy.


----------



## MSO13

Im going to attempt another massive catch up post!

*Meazar*, your travels sound so fun and interesting. Im sure youre looking forward to it. I have a few mini vacations coming up, Im self employed and find time for leisure to be in short supply which is something Im sure you could relate to before you sold your practice! I never mind the dentist but Ive been fortunate to only ever have one cavity! 

*Vigee,* Im sure Coco is so so happy to have you home! Glad you made it safely home and enjoyed your trip to Dallas. I eat a fairly low carb diet and it is easier to keep weight off for me. Non veggie carbs suck up water and can reflect as weight on the scale. 

*Mindi*, dont forget to mention your lipstick collection in your online dating profile-surely that wouldnt attract the weirdos? My DH would do exactly that and then in the meantime tell me every single tedious detail of one of his hobbies. When our house was under construction it was common for me to be getting out of the shower, hearing a doorbell, looking at my phone with a text from DH saying oh, so and so will be there right now, can you let them in? Uh sure hon, will we get a discount if I answer in my towel? 

*AnnaE*, so many exciting moves happening in your life! When do you find out about a West Coast move? There are so many interesting things happening in tech and fashion these days. Perhaps you could start with H.com? It really needs help 

*Smoothcoatgirl*, I also made a big career change a few years ago and its been so rewarding, exhilarating and exhausting! 

On the topic of cool, whos cool, whos not cool, who should wear H or purple lipstick: I think the dagger lady at Whole Foods just didnt care for someone like me carrying H. I mean, I dont know for sure she had issue with me but it did make me uncomfortable. I wonder if its my own insecurity. Without blowing my anonymity I guess the best way to describe my look is very rock n roll. Sometimes, I think my H could appear almost ironic but isnt fashion supposed to be fun?  I sure have fun enjoying my H. I dress to make myself happy and I guess thats all that matters. So *Mindi*, I say you wear that purple lipstick on your first online date and if you need some tips on the Goth scene or Emo music-you know who to call!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Hey ladies - had a long day at work and this evening I had an evening reception.  *Bought a J. Crew collection skirt from the Madison store which arrived today - midi length - which is a new length for me (as I'm used to wearing skirts and dresses above the knee) *but it looks great with a cropped Prada jacket that was another purchase from the outlet store a few years back.  I have been shopping a lot at J. Crew the last couple of months because it's so easy to do it from the comforts of my own home and NAP is quite pricey after I factor in exchange, customs and delivery (sniff)!
> 
> 
> Dharma - lucky you with the Kelly pouchette.  How long have you had it?  I don't think I will get the opportunity to get one of those from my local store - we just don't get that kind of inventory!
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone else!!!



Good morning ladies! Happy TBT. 

*MrsJDS*, am totally embracing the midi-length silhouette trend, love it and find it feels feels fresh and feminine. Especially like it with a higher heel. 

*Mindi* and *MrsO*, my DH knows so much better than to surprise me with a guest at our home. EVER. 

*dharma*, do not have a KP but this is on my WL after a few more Ks/Bs. Maybe in an exotic?  Did you decide to go with your noisette KP with your outfit?

*xiangxiang*, know that you are busy these days, a big hello to you!


----------



## MASEML

Morning ladies! My Saks pkg arrived last night that I ordered on Sunday! Received my TF lipstick -based on online pics, I purchased smoke sable. It's a nudey colour - haven't tested it out yet. Might head to Saks at some point to look at the colours in person. 

I don't mean to bring it up but after the Amtrak crash from the other day, it reminded me to cherish every moment and all our loved ones    My SO has an acquaintance who didn't survive the crash. So I'll just say that I really enjoy this cafe - you ladies make my day! [absolutely no need to comment, just wanted to share how much I enjoy chatting with you all!]

*MrsJDS*, which skirt did you get? Will you reveal? Do you mean the Madison (in NYC) sends internationally? Had no clue they can do that! Good service. There's one from JCrew I'm eyeing too. 

*Vigee*, Welcome back home! I love the midi length too. I've got a few in my closet. Great to wear on windy days when walking is required. Avoids a Marilyn moment (though she was wearing a midi length skirt, wasn't she?)

*Dharma*, your KP would look nice with your outfit! Noisette is such a beautiful colour. 

*Mindi*, have you started your online profile yet?  

*Xiangxiang*, hope today is a less busy day for you. Though, I always say, must be good if you are busy! 

*FabF*, what's on your calendar for today?

Hello to *AnnaE*, *SCG*, *meazar* and all!  

ETA: and *MrsO*, I missed you! What's on your calendar for today. Could it be that the WF lady was envious of you? Anyway, you certainly didn't deserve those looks. Sorry you encountered a mean lady the other day. Good that you are brushing it off - she isn't worth a second thought.


----------



## Mindi B

MrsO, I agree with what MASEML said.  Sadly, often people are nasty due to jealousy.  Because women are brought up to be less directly confrontational, we tend to go to the "tacit" approach--the side eye, the insultiment (I just made that up, but you know when someone gives you one of "those" compliments, like, "Only you would think to put those colors together"?  That!)  Anyway, I think your style sounds like what I aspire to, actually--I suspect you look awesome.
But Vigee, I think Mr O and Mr Mindi might need a few days at Vigee's DH Training Camp, specifically the course in "No Surprise Guests, Ever."  And MrsO, towel, shmowel--if that ever happens again, try answering the door au naturel and see if you can get the job for free!  
Online dating profile is coming along, but slowly.  Long walks on the beach, collecting lipsticks. . . . Long walks on the beach while wearing lipstick. . . .


----------



## dharma

Morning everyone!

MrsO, couldn't agree more, just not worth thinking about what's going through other people's heads. It's an impossible task. Who knows, maybe she was scowling because her Botox  wore off? And remember the original birkin carrier was Ms. Jane herself. Can't get any more flanuer rock chic than that. 

Decided not to order the acquazurrza espadrilles for now, although I did preorder the black cristy flats for fall. 
I did not expect so many "yays" on the Kelly pouchette for my outfit! Perhaps the fabrication gives it a softer edge.  
MrsJDS, I've had it for a while, purchased back when they sat on the shelves. How I miss those days, it was such a pleasant way to shop at H.  I also have black doublis which I wear a ton. I tend to buy bags I love in black and a shade of brown. A warm and a cool, ready for anything  
MrsO, the doublis is pretty tough, I've never sprayed it and it looks great. I think both my bags are at least 7-9 years old, I would need to look at the date stamps. 
Off to work, it will be a busy day! Hope everyone has a great one!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> MrsO, I agree with what MASEML said. Sadly, often people are nasty due to jealousy. Because women are brought up to be less directly confrontational, we tend to go to the "tacit" approach--the side eye, the insultiment (I just made that up, but you know when someone gives you one of "those" compliments, like, "Only you would think to put those colors together"? That!) Anyway, I think your style sounds like what I aspire to, actually--I suspect you look awesome.
> But Vigee, I think Mr O and Mr Mindi might need a few days at Vigee's DH Training Camp, specifically the course in "No Surprise Guests, Ever." And MrsO, towel, shmowel--if that ever happens again, *try answering the door au naturel and see if you can get the job for free!*
> Online dating profile is coming along, but slowly. Long walks on the beach, collecting lipsticks. . . . Long walks on the beach while wearing lipstick. . . .


----------



## Mindi B

Whereas, Fab, if _I_ answered the door with nothing on, I'd be asked to pay _extra_.  Combat pay.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Thursday, ladies!  here today but cool. Didn't make it to the store to check out TF lipsticks yesterday but went for spicy ramen for lunch instead although I asked for half ramen & half veggies so I didn't feel too guilty. Plus the walk there counts as exercise, right?  Then it was firefighting at the office all afternoon. Did read up on the posts but was too mentally exhausted in the evening, so I just vegged out in front of the TV.

MASEML, great idea to check out the TF colors IRL. I find it can look different once on depending on your lip color. I'm hoping to go check out the one called Pure Pink at lunch. It'll add to my pink collection. 

Mindi, how goes singledom today? Did you give your DH a cold shoulder this morning? I think you can totally rock a dark purple. My BFF is blonde and extremely fair and she uses it with nude eyes in the winter--very rocker chic.

MrsO, love the Celine glasses! Must check them out at lunch. Although they may not suit my angular face shape. 

Vigee, glad you got home safe and sound. Coco must be glued to your side. Our furkids, especially the 2 boys, get really clingy whenever we're back from vacay. What's your plan for today?

dharma, another vote for the KP. When I was at the DC store party, I saw a few KPs. One lady used a twilly (may be it was a Maxi twilly) as a short strap of about 12" or so drop for her KP. Looks totally chic and modern. You could investigate that or a Farandole? Or just carry as is. Any pic? 

MrsJDS, I need to check out JCrew more. I love their t-shirts and turtlenecks and have a whole drawer full but haven't really gotten into their clothes. Love their kids' clothes too.

xiangxiang, how fare you today?

AnnaE, when will you find out about SF? I'm sure there'll be plenty of tech/fashion opportunities on the west coast. Plus the weather will be so much better. We have friends that didn't want to move back. 

meazer, you'll have so much fun on a cruise. It's a great way to explore new places and then if we find a place we really like, we may go back to visit longer the next time. It's like appetizer samplers. I find dinner attire for European cruises can be more formal. You'll see a variety of clothing styles anyhow but I usually pack cocktail dresses and a couple of long dresses for formal nights. DH would bring a tux and a suit. If you'd like other tips, please pm me. 

Hi madam, Kate, EB, SCG and everyone! Off to go lipstick shopping now.


----------



## Fabfashion

Nah...Mindi! You're beautiful inside and out.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Whereas, Fab, if _I_ answered the door with nothing on, I'd be asked to pay _extra_.  Combat pay.



*Mindi*, you are too funny!!! Unlike Eva Mendes, sweatpants and comfortable clothes are a must for me at home ~ my DH would simply be very embarrassed if he brought a guest home unexpectedly. Also, he knows better. 

Our rule is to call first, that way I have two options: 1.) HIDE 2.) get ready and look like a normal person.

*dharma*, love those black Cristy flats, they will be great for Fall. Can't believe that H ever had KPs actually sitting on the shelves. Lucky you!!!

*MASEML*, must check out that TF smoke sable color- love nude lipsticks.

*MrsO*, maybe that rude lady was experiencing misplaced anger or was simply envious of you?

*FabF*, seems like you are always doing something fun during lunch. What are your plans today?

Am on antibiotics so intend to lie low today and probably will sit outside on the patio and catch some sunshine.

*MrsJDS*, when are you planning on wearing your new CDC? Soon, hopefully.

*AnnaE*, a move to the West Coast sounds like such an adventure and a completely different lifestyle. When do you find out if it is a green light to go?

Hello to all!


----------



## Fabfashion

Vigee, hope all's okay with you. Enjoy the sun and the patio. Is it cool there too? I'm about 10-15 minutes walk to a shopping area--H, Sephora, a NM-ish department store. If it's nice out, I try to go for a walk and little window shopping.  This past winter was so brutally cold, I didn't go as often. I'm still not hitting the 10k steps but if I walk to this area, I get to about 6-7k per day--so really it's exercise. Hehe.

I'm stopping at a Japanese resto for a quick sushi. TF pink lipstick turned out to be too light and a walk past Nars counter reminded me of a perfect hot pink chubby stick I've got from them. So save money today.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  The long weekend is almost here, I can taste it!!!  We are away for the long weekend - I can't wait. 

FabF - If I worked a 10 min walk from a great shopping area, I would be in trouble!  I would never have lunch dates as I would be heading over to the shopping area all the time   Good for you for saving money today!


Vigee - is it warm enough to be on your patio?  It's a bit cooler here.  I'm going to wear my new CDC on Tuesday, along with my mousseline.  What else I will wear that day is TBD!  I figure I can take the time between now and then to remove all of the protective stickers on the CDC. 

MASEML - I bought a navy lace midi skirt.  LOVE.  As Vigee said, very fresh and feminine.  Will pair with high heels and a white blouse with rolled up sleeves!  When the weather cooperates, that is.  The weather has turned a bit cold and I'm back to wearing tights.


MrsO - I say you that you need not worry about what strangers think of you.  And don't let others make you feel uncomfortable!  Just rock (no pun intended) what you are wearing!  When people aren't treating me well I tell myself that their lives suck and they are projecting that sucky-ness upon me.


Dharma - where was I when the bags were just on the shelves?!?  I think we all long for those days ... lucky you!!!


Okay, back to work for a bit!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ladies, just pop in to say hi! I am absolutely exhausted after a very busy and stressful day! The meetings are necessary at times but I felt we made 1 step forward but 3 steps backwards again! And someone in my team is not doing what he's told to do and I am going to have a very difficult conversation about this. Not looking forward to it! Tomorrow another packed day but I am determined to go to the gym first thing in the morning. 

*Vigee*, glad to are safely back home! Thank you for your shout out! 

*dharma*, thank you for reminding me of jeans from Uniqlo! I am a uniqlo junky but I have never bought jeans from them. I will try to pop to a store tomorrow after work. Can't make it to harrods this week to check out J Brand and Longchamp yet.

*Fabfashion*, spicy ramen always make me jealous! 

*Mindi B*, your story of DH letting people call your home without telling you is so funny! Sorry but I would be pissed off too! But I think my SO is well trained that he would not do this to me. 

*MASEML*, love the line on "love long walk on the beach"! Too funny! 

Speaking of not being able to understand men. I have a good story too. We are looking for a smaller dining set for the new kitchen. A couple of months ago, I saw this white set I really liked when I was alone in a store. So I took some photos and showed to my SO. He had a look at them and said he wasn't keen on it. So I didn't dropped it. He then said oh this table looked really nice from this website blah blah... so he went to the website store's show room in town during the week to check it out. He called me afterwards, said the table was no good. He then said he went to another store to see others. He was very excited to announce that he saw a very nice set in that store and he would send me the photos immediately. So I had a look at the photos and guess what? It was the set I liked and showed him in the first place!!!! SMH!!!! Men!!! 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## MASEML

Hello ladies! I had a Xiangxiang day! Literally meetings from 10-5. And a farewell party now, then dinner later with SO's friends who are in town. 

Good news, the rodeo shipped!


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies!  The long weekend is almost here, I can taste it!!!  We are away for the long weekend - I can't wait.
> 
> FabF - If I worked a 10 min walk from a great shopping area, I would be in trouble!  I would never have lunch dates as I would be heading over to the shopping area all the time   Good for you for saving money today!
> 
> 
> Vigee - is it warm enough to be on your patio?  It's a bit cooler here.  I'm going to wear my new CDC on Tuesday, along with my mousseline.  What else I will wear that day is TBD!  I figure I can take the time between now and then to remove all of the protective stickers on the CDC.
> 
> MASEML - I bought a navy lace midi skirt.  LOVE.  As Vigee said, very fresh and feminine.  Will pair with high heels and a white blouse with rolled up sleeves!  When the weather cooperates, that is.  The weather has turned a bit cold and I'm back to wearing tights.
> 
> 
> MrsO - I say you that you need not worry about what strangers think of you.  And don't let others make you feel uncomfortable!  Just rock (no pun intended) what you are wearing!  When people aren't treating me well I tell myself that their lives suck and they are projecting that sucky-ness upon me.
> 
> 
> Dharma - where was I when the bags were just on the shelves?!?  I think we all long for those days ... lucky you!!!
> 
> 
> Okay, back to work for a bit!



I think I know this skirt MrsJDS, it's beautiful!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, just pop in to say hi! I am absolutely exhausted after a very busy and stressful day! The meetings are necessary at times but I felt we made 1 step forward but 3 steps backwards again! And someone in my team is not doing what he's told to do and I am going to have a very difficult conversation about this. Not looking forward to it! Tomorrow another packed day but I am determined to go to the gym first thing in the morning.
> 
> *Vigee*, glad to are safely back home! Thank you for your shout out!
> 
> *dharma*, thank you for reminding me of jeans from Uniqlo! I am a uniqlo junky but I have never bought jeans from them. I will try to pop to a store tomorrow after work. Can't make it to harrods this week to check out J Brand and Longchamp yet.
> 
> *Fabfashion*, spicy ramen always make me jealous!
> 
> *Mindi B*, your story of DH letting people call your home without telling you is so funny! Sorry but I would be pissed off too! But I think my SO is well trained that he would not do this to me.
> 
> *MASEML*, love the line on "love long walk on the beach"! Too funny!
> 
> Speaking of not being able to understand men. I have a good story too. We are looking for a smaller dining set for the new kitchen. A couple of months ago, I saw this white set I really liked when I was alone in a store. So I took some photos and showed to my SO. He had a look at them and said he wasn't keen on it. So I didn't dropped it. He then said oh this table looked really nice from this website blah blah... so he went to the website store's show room in town during the week to check it out. He called me afterwards, said the table was no good. He then said he went to another store to see others. He was very excited to announce that he saw a very nice set in that store and he would send me the photos immediately. So I had a look at the photos and guess what? It was the set I liked and showed him in the first place!!!! SMH!!!! Men!!!
> 
> Hi to everyone else!



I hope you have a relaxing weekend planned, sweetie.  Had a similar situation with one of my staff yesterday where a big ball was dropped. Not the first time by this person, I'm afraid. Formal and informal coaching is not helping. sighs. 

I always think of you when I go to spicy ramen.  BTW, I tried TF Indian Rose at lunch and it completely washed me out. I don't do nude very well. I tried doing smoky eyes and nude lips and ended up looking like a hungover ageing rocker. Lol. 

Funny about your SO on the dining set. Does this mean he thinks it's his idea now?


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Maseml,
> 
> The Large Audrey is very similar to the pair Audrey wore in Breakfast at Tiffany's. I daresay the black pair were harder to find than a Kelly! It took me 2 years. They sell out at Saks and Neimans as soon as they come in and I don't have a regular accessories SA at those stores which is a good thing. I just got the black, they're polarized and great for the bright summer days. I have blue, taupe and green as well. They're pretty much the only ones I wear but I did just put my Victoria Beckham gold aviators into the mix for summer. H shopping has made me a big yellow gold fan, I used to only wear white or rose. I never wore expensive sunglasses, in fact my staples were actual Elvis glasses that I would buy at the Halloween stores for years (have I mentioned that I used to sport a very,very rock n roll look?) but my old boss made me get something more professional and that was it-the floodgates opened. DH wonders how despite my having only 2 arms, 2 feet and 1 face a person needs so many bags, shoes and sunglasses!



MrsO, I tried these on at lunch. They're gorgeous but didn't fit me. Saved money again. 

Vigee, please come be my twins on the Cartier glasses. I've got so many compliments. They come in both silver and GHW.

MASEML, hooray on the rodeo!! Have fun at dinner.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, just pop in to say hi! I am absolutely exhausted after a very busy and stressful day! The meetings are necessary at times but I felt we made 1 step forward but 3 steps backwards again! And someone in my team is not doing what he's told to do and I am going to have a very difficult conversation about this. Not looking forward to it! Tomorrow another packed day but I am determined to go to the gym first thing in the morning.
> 
> *Vigee*, glad to are safely back home! Thank you for your shout out!
> 
> *dharma*, thank you for reminding me of jeans from Uniqlo! I am a uniqlo junky but I have never bought jeans from them. I will try to pop to a store tomorrow after work. Can't make it to harrods this week to check out J Brand and Longchamp yet.
> 
> *Fabfashion*, spicy ramen always make me jealous!
> 
> *Mindi B*, your story of DH letting people call your home without telling you is so funny! Sorry but I would be pissed off too! But I think my SO is well trained that he would not do this to me.
> 
> *MASEML*, love the line on "love long walk on the beach"! Too funny!
> 
> Speaking of not being able to understand men. I have a good story too. We are looking for a smaller dining set for the new kitchen. A couple of months ago, I saw this white set I really liked when I was alone in a store. So I took some photos and showed to my SO. He had a look at them and said he wasn't keen on it. So I didn't dropped it. He then said oh this table looked really nice from this website blah blah... so he went to the website store's show room in town during the week to check it out. He called me afterwards, said the table was no good. He then said he went to another store to see others. He was very excited to announce that he saw a very nice set in that store and he would send me the photos immediately. So I had a look at the photos and guess what?* It was the set I liked and showed him in the first place!!!! SMH!!!! Men!!! *
> 
> Hi to everyone else!



*xiangxiang*, totally feel your pain and now frame most of my big "ideas" in a way that DH thinks they are all his. 

*FabF*, if I wear a bright lip and a lighter eye then I look like the aging rock star! 
Also, maybe should be your twin on the Cartier glasses ~ have a DD who is a sunnies addict and have many of her Chanel, D&G, Dior and Prada sunnies but Cartier is missing from the group. 

*MASEML*, meetings all day and a party tonight, you go GF and have a great time.


----------



## Suncatcher

Xiang - great to hear from you!  You sound busy at work but it is great to hear you are still trying to work out. 

FabF - You have saved so much money again between H and the glasses! Reminds me of how I save money by walking by H without going in!

Vigee - how was the day by the pool?

MASEML - if you like midi skirts the one I got is really pretty. Plus I believe that I can toss it in the washer too!  Can't wait to see your rodeo and congrats!!


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> MrsO, I tried these on at lunch. They're gorgeous but didn't fit me. Saved money again.
> 
> Vigee, please come be my twins on the Cartier glasses. I've got so many compliments. They come in both silver and GHW.
> 
> MASEML, hooray on the rodeo!! Have fun at dinner.



Glad you saved the money! 

Have you been wearing your Cartier ones a lot?


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> MrsO, I agree with what MASEML said.  Sadly, often people are nasty due to jealousy.  Because women are brought up to be less directly confrontational, we tend to go to the "tacit" approach--the side eye, the insultiment (I just made that up, but you know when someone gives you one of "those" compliments, like, "Only you would think to put those colors together"?  That!)  Anyway, I think your style sounds like what I aspire to, actually--I suspect you look awesome.
> But Vigee, I think Mr O and Mr Mindi might need a few days at Vigee's DH Training Camp, specifically the course in "No Surprise Guests, Ever."  And MrsO, towel, shmowel--if that ever happens again, try answering the door au naturel and see if you can get the job for free!
> Online dating profile is coming along, but slowly.  Long walks on the beach, collecting lipsticks. . . . Long walks on the beach while wearing lipstick. . . .



I get a lot of those insultiments in my industry which is very catty. I'm a tell it like it is person so I'm confused by this stuff. I suspect I'm just reading too much into it anyway and was feeling sensitive. Mr. O could definitely use a DH bootcamp, we've only been married 5 years but there are many lessons he has yet to fully absorb. 

The funniest line of your post is the idea of a contractor giving away anything for free  not in a billion years, naked lady or not!


----------



## AnnaE

Ladies -- I spent half the day in Brooklyn today (yes: voluntarily, no: I was not kidnapped and taken there! ), which is basically a foreign country to me! I had to go pick up a bib for my husband and myself for the Brooklyn Half, and I made a day trip out of it, complete with a ferry ride! It was great fun. Hope everyone is having a great day.



MrsOwen3 said:


> Im going to attempt another massive catch up post!
> 
> *AnnaE*, so many exciting moves happening in your life! When do you find out about a West Coast move? There are so many interesting things happening in tech and fashion these days. Perhaps you could start with H.com? It really needs help



Oh don't get me started on H.com. I actually am good with web development, and I really just want to email them and tell them I would volunteer to edit their website. I just don't like its current iteration at all. Grr. 



MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies!  The long weekend is almost here, I can taste it!!!  We are away for the long weekend - I can't wait.
> 
> FabF - If I worked a 10 min walk from a great shopping area, I would be in trouble!  I would never have lunch dates as I would be heading over to the shopping area all the time   Good for you for saving money today!
> 
> Vigee - is it warm enough to be on your patio?  It's a bit cooler here.  I'm going to wear my new CDC on Tuesday, along with my mousseline.  What else I will wear that day is TBD!  I figure I can take the time between now and then to remove all of the protective stickers on the CDC.
> 
> MASEML - I bought a navy lace midi skirt.  LOVE.  As Vigee said, very fresh and feminine.  Will pair with high heels and a white blouse with rolled up sleeves!  When the weather cooperates, that is.  The weather has turned a bit cold and I'm back to wearing tights.
> 
> 
> MrsO - I say you that you need not worry about what strangers think of you.  And don't let others make you feel uncomfortable!  Just rock (no pun intended) what you are wearing!  When people aren't treating me well I tell myself that their lives suck and they are projecting that sucky-ness upon me.
> 
> 
> Dharma - where was I when the bags were just on the shelves?!?  I think we all long for those days ... lucky you!!!
> 
> Okay, back to work for a bit!



Wow -- navy lacy midi skirt! Can we see?  It sounds delightful. I bought a red woolen lace knee-length (is that midi? or is midi below knee?) Max Mara skirt a couple of seasons ago, and I love it! Too hot for the summer, but it get a ton of wear in cooler weather.

If you think you'd be in trouble working close to a shopping area... I work in Greenwich, CT currently, and the Hermes boutique is just a couple of blocks away and on my way to the train station! I new it was going to be bad the first time I went to interview there.



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Speaking of not being able to understand men. I have a good story too. We are looking for a smaller dining set for the new kitchen. A couple of months ago, I saw this white set I really liked when I was alone in a store. So I took some photos and showed to my SO. He had a look at them and said he wasn't keen on it. So I didn't dropped it. He then said oh this table looked really nice from this website blah blah... so he went to the website store's show room in town during the week to check it out. He called me afterwards, said the table was no good. He then said he went to another store to see others. He was very excited to announce that he saw a very nice set in that store and he would send me the photos immediately. So I had a look at the photos and guess what? It was the set I liked and showed him in the first place!!!! SMH!!!! Men!!!
> 
> Hi to everyone else!



Hi *xiangxiang*, gosh, this is so funny. Men are just hopeless, aren't they? I was hemming new pair of pants the other week (I like taking care of little sewing projects like that), and I was trying to set the length to work with flats. He kept saying they looked too long. I set them them aside and did something else for an hour or two. Then I remembered I had to finish the pants, and put them on again. He walked in, saw me try them on, and said, 'Oh now, it's perfect!'. Nothing had been changed since he said they were too long...



xiangxiang0731 said:


> *dharma*, thank you for reminding me of jeans from Uniqlo! I am a uniqlo junky but I have never bought jeans from them. I will try to pop to a store tomorrow after work. Can't make it to harrods this week to check out J Brand and Longchamp yet.



*Xiangxiang* and *dharma*, I love Uniqlo jeans, too! One of my most favorite pairs EVER was $9.99 from there. I wore them to death. 



Fabfashion said:


> I hope you have a relaxing weekend planned, sweetie.  Had a similar situation with one of my staff yesterday where a big ball was dropped. Not the first time by this person, I'm afraid. Formal and informal coaching is not helping. sighs.
> 
> I always think of you when I go to spicy ramen.  BTW, I tried TF Indian Rose at lunch and it completely washed me out. I don't do nude very well. I tried doing smoky eyes and nude lips and ended up looking like a hungover ageing rocker. Lol.
> 
> Funny about your SO on the dining set. Does this mean he thinks it's his idea now?



Oh no, *Fabfashion*! I tried Indian Rose today in store (I know, I know, I was just talking about how I have too many lipsticks...) because I remembered reading about it here and I loved it! I thought it would wash me out since I am so fair, but it was beautiful. I stopped myself from buying it though (read the previous lipsticks issue), but I was soooo tempted to. Do you think you need a brighter color or a different color family all together? It seems that you think it's too pink -- funny, because I thought it was more on the beige side.



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *AnnaE*, a move to the West Coast sounds like such an adventure and a completely different lifestyle. When do you find out if it is a green light to go?
> 
> Hello to all!



Hi *Vigee*! I have no idea, as it depends on my husband's job really. The way it is now, we could move to any major city worldwide now (I have been dreaming of Paris for a while), but I do like NYC and don't see a point in moving unless he finds something drastically different. He has had some offers on the West Coast, but he is very particular, and he is still looking for The One (job I mean  ), so it could be tomorrow, or it could be a year from now. We'll see. We are still fairly young and have no children other than a very needy cat, so I am fairly comfortable with the thought of having to move on a short-moment notice. As I have mentioned before (and you ladies have been very kind to ask), I am looking into moving into tech myself -- more of a PM (project manager) role, so the West Coast could be a good match. We'll see!


----------



## MSO13

Hi to everyone,

I don't think I can keep up with the busy cafe. I'm exhausted, only one more day till the weekend and I actually have it off! I will still come to the studio to do some prep work for next week's job but I can sleep in! 

Ok, does anyone use Snapchat? I'm exploring it for my business social media to add it to our channels and I feel like I need to hire a 13 year old to coach me on it. I'm trying to understand it, I think it could be a great way to give a glimpse into the business and what we do on a day to day basis. If anyone uses it, could you PM me so I can ask some questions?


----------



## AnnaE

MrsOwen3 said:


> I get a lot of those insultiments in my industry which is very catty. I'm a tell it like it is person so I'm confused by this stuff. I suspect I'm just reading too much into it anyway and was feeling sensitive. Mr. O could definitely use a DH bootcamp, we've only been married 5 years but there are many lessons he has yet to fully absorb.
> 
> The funniest line of your post is the idea of a contractor giving away anything for free  not in a billion years, naked lady or not!



I am sorry you ladies have to deal with this, either professionally or in personal lives. I often find that professional women can be so catty to each other; for some reason, many of us tend to tear each other down instead of building each other up. I was the only woman in my company (outside of HR and office manager) for a while, and it was never a problem. Then we bought part of a well-established bank and inherited some of the staff, which included several very accomplished successful ladies. I was pretty excited to finally have female company, but it turned out they were just... mean (and the real word I am thinking here starts with a 'b') to me and to each other in the ways I just don't see from my male colleagues. I can't say I am a fan!


----------



## Suncatcher

Xiang - I always strive to make the things I want my DH's idea - it's a total win win for me as far as I'm concerned!


Anna - good luck running the Brooklyn half!  I'm sure you will have a great race.  You sound really prepared for it.


MrsO - What is snapchat?  I guess it means I won't be PMing you 


I've have wonderful experiences working with women and some not-so-great experiences.  What this has taught me is that I like to find opportunities to mentor younger women (a) so that I can lead by example and (b) to show them there is a better way of behaving than what they might be expecting!


----------



## Fabfashion

Vigee, definitely please come be my twins. You 'need' a Cartier to round out your collection. 

MrsO, I wear sunglasses when driving and when I go for a walk. It's usually whichever is in my purse. I have been wearing Cartier for about a week or so. I like that the case is not gigantic like Chanel which I feel like you need another bag just to carry the sunglasses. I only heard of Snapchat but never used it. Hope someone here can give you some insight. 

MrsJDS, I only saved hundreds today. When you walked past H, you saved thousands. lol. 

AnnaE, I tried on TF Indian Rose which was too beigey and pale for me. Then tried on Pure Pink but it looked just like the Dior and YSL I already have (brought with me so I compared them). I can do lighter shade when I'm in casual clothes on the weekend. At work the fluorescent light just washed me out so I need brighter color. That would be dangerous if my office is that close to H.


----------



## Fabfashion

I think I got my DH to have 'his' idea for my bday prezzie. What also helped was the US exchange rate. This item I have been wanting for more than 1.5 years, but always got sidetracked by H, went up nearly an exotic gator in price since I checked the price last March. It used to be about $1K less here than the US and now it's the other way around because there was no increase in the US price. When I mentioned to DH how irked I am and how it's a 'deal' to buy it in the US right now, he seems to listen. Well, we'll know in August if that's what he'll get me. Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Xiang - I always strive to make the things I want my DH's idea - it's a total win win for me as far as I'm concerned!
> 
> I've have wonderful experiences working with women and some not-so-great experiences.  What this has taught me is that I like to find opportunities to mentor younger women (a) so that I can lead by example and (b) to show them there is a better way of behaving than what they might be expecting!





Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, definitely please come be my twins. You 'need' a Cartier to round out your collection.
> 
> MrsO, I wear sunglasses when driving and when I go for a walk. It's usually whichever is in my purse. I have been wearing Cartier for about a week or so. I like that the case is not gigantic like Chanel which I feel like you need another bag just to carry the sunglasses. I only heard of Snapchat but never used it. Hope someone here can give you some insight.
> 
> MrsJDS, I only saved hundreds today. When you walked past H, you saved thousands. lol.



*MrsJDS*, funny how we both let our husbands think that our IDEAS are theirs. Gotta love it.

*MrsO*, my DDs use SnapChat all the time, if you PM me your questions I will pass them on to them for some timely answers. 

*AnnaE*, seems like you have the best of both worlds!

*FabF*, are these your Cartier sunnies?


----------



## Suncatcher

^^ my ray bans are the very poor cousin compared to these sunnies!!! These are gorgeous.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, funny how we both let our husbands think that our IDEAS are theirs. Gotta love it.
> 
> *MrsO*, my DDs use SnapChat all the time, if you PM me your questions I will pass them on to them for some timely answers.
> 
> *AnnaE*, seems like you have the best of both worlds!
> 
> *FabF*, are these your Cartier sunnies?



Vigee, I have the one that's more rectangular. Here's a pic.



MrsJDS said:


> ^^ my ray bans are the very poor cousin compared to these sunnies!!! These are gorgeous.



MrsJDS, DH has recently got into Ray Bans again after about 20 years hiatus. He got himself a John Lennon-ish pair when we were in Hawaii.


----------



## MASEML

Hello ladies! Finally a normal day. Yesterday was tied up in meetings from 10-5 (literally locked back to back). Then the farewell party for a colleague, and a late dinner (made even later because the resto is trendy and our table wasn't ready for nearly 30+ minutes later). Food was okay; salty. Not sure what the hype is about. Was too tired last night to even contemplate a post...but I'm back! 

Happy Vic Day for those in Canada! 

*AnnaE*, good luck tomorrow! I'm cheering for you! Woo hoo

*MrsO*, I have heard of snapchat but I don't know how it works. Seems that kids are using it to send certain type of photos to others because you can set a timer on how long the picture is available to view. 
Snapchat also has privacy issues - believe the app was taking contact data off your phone without permission. They may have corrected this issue; can't recall which regulator (FTC or a Euro regulator went after them for this issue). 

*MrsJDS*, I know that skirt!! Sold out in my size but that's ok. It's a beautiful skirt. Will keep an eye out for it in stores though. 

*FabF*, did you end up going with any TF lipstick? I ended up using my Sable Smoke (Smoke Sable?) - was too eager. Love! It really is a nude. Your Cartier glasses are beautiful!! 

*Vigee*, next time you are at NM or Saks, check out Sable Smoke. It's a beautiful nude. I love it because I don't need to worry about matching because it goes with everything! I like to accentuate my eyes so like to keep my lips simple. 

How was your day by the pool yesterday? What's on your schedule today? 

*Xiangxiang*, it's the weekend! What are your plans? Anything fun? 

Hello to *Kate*, *Mindi*, *SmoothCoatGirl* and all!


----------



## MASEML

AnnaE said:


> I am sorry you ladies have to deal with this, either professionally or in personal lives. I often find that professional women can be so catty to each other; for some reason, many of us tend to tear each other down instead of building each other up. I was the only woman in my company (outside of HR and office manager) for a while, and it was never a problem. Then we bought part of a well-established bank and inherited some of the staff, which included several very accomplished successful ladies. I was pretty excited to finally have female company, but it turned out they were just... mean (and the real word I am thinking here starts with a 'b') to me and to each other in the ways I just don't see from my male colleagues. I can't say I am a fan!



I often think that women don't support other women in certain types of organizations - particularly financial services and particularly in front office (those inside the "wall"). I can't explain it. Possibly because it's a male dominated world - when you look at the numbers, men outnumber women so possibly the women that are there want all the attention and to stand out. Obviously, a generalization but I do think there's some truth to it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> I hope you have a relaxing weekend planned, sweetie.  Had a similar situation with one of my staff yesterday where a big ball was dropped. Not the first time by this person, I'm afraid. Formal and informal coaching is not helping. sighs.
> 
> I always think of you when I go to spicy ramen.  BTW, I tried TF Indian Rose at lunch and it completely washed me out. I don't do nude very well. I tried doing smoky eyes and nude lips and ended up looking like a hungover ageing rocker. Lol.
> 
> Funny about your SO on the dining set. Does this mean he thinks it's his idea now?



*Fabfashion*, I know exactly how you feel about the ball being dropped by someone. The thing is our project is already under pressure and I simply can't afford to carry someone who is not performing. It is very interesting to hear that you think Indian Rose is too nude. Do you think it's too light? I thought it was quite dark but that's probably because I like light colours on my lips. The 2nd one I bought is Pink Dusk which is lighter than Indian Rose. It's very creamy light pink. I really like both. I wear Indian Rose mainly in the evening and Pink Dusk during the day. 

I am also addicted to lipsticks and lip gloss etc and I have loads too! I went through a Chanel lippie phase but I wasn't happy with the texture nor the finish at all! 

Yeah I think SO now thinks he's the one who identified the perfect dining set! (eye rolls)



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, totally feel your pain and now frame most of my big "ideas" in a way that DH thinks they are all his.





MrsJDS said:


> Xiang - great to hear from you!  You sound busy at work but it is great to hear you are still trying to work out.



*Vigee *and *MrsJDS*, it hadn't occurred to me that this is a perfect win win situation regarding letting the men think it was their ideas! This is brilliant! 



AnnaE said:


> Ladies -- I spent half the day in Brooklyn today (yes: voluntarily, no: I was not kidnapped and taken there! ), which is basically a foreign country to me! I had to go pick up a bib for my husband and myself for the Brooklyn Half, and I made a day trip out of it, complete with a ferry ride! It was great fun. Hope everyone is having a great day.
> 
> Hi *xiangxiang*, gosh, this is so funny. Men are just hopeless, aren't they? I was hemming new pair of pants the other week (I like taking care of little sewing projects like that), and I was trying to set the length to work with flats. He kept saying they looked too long. I set them them aside and did something else for an hour or two. Then I remembered I had to finish the pants, and put them on again. He walked in, saw me try them on, and said, 'Oh now, it's perfect!'. Nothing had been changed since he said they were too long...
> 
> *Xiangxiang* and *dharma*, I love Uniqlo jeans, too! One of my most favorite pairs EVER was $9.99 from there. I wore them to death.
> 
> Oh no, *Fabfashion*! I tried Indian Rose today in store (I know, I know, I was just talking about how I have too many lipsticks...) because I remembered reading about it here and I loved it! I thought it would wash me out since I am so fair, but it was beautiful. I stopped myself from buying it though (read the previous lipsticks issue), but I was soooo tempted to. Do you think you need a brighter color or a different color family all together? It seems that you think it's too pink -- funny, because I thought it was more on the beige side.



*AnnaE*, men are indeed hopeless! Your story of hemming the pants is so funny!  I also think Indian Rose is more on the beige side, darker than what I call a "nude". Have you tried Pink Dusk? Will pop to Uniqlo this evening and will report back! 



MASEML said:


> Hello ladies! Finally a normal day. Yesterday was tied up in meetings from 10-5 (literally locked back to back). Then the farewell party for a colleague, and a late dinner (made even later because the resto is trendy and our table wasn't ready for nearly 30+ minutes later). Food was okay; salty. Not sure what the hype is about. Was too tired last night to even contemplate a post...but I'm back!
> 
> Happy Vic Day for those in Canada!
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, it's the weekend! What are your plans? Anything fun?



*MASEML*, how are you doing? Nothing much planned this weekend. I need to chill after a very stressful weekend. How about you? 

Forgot to mention, turns out we are going to be given a wrist band thingy where we can record our steps via our company. And we are free to set up teams and challenge each our. So the competition is on from later this months! I am actually quite excited. Spend just 25 mins on the treadmill this morning. Feeling a bit under achieved.


----------



## Suncatcher

Xiang - if my company gave me a fit bit and then allowed me to challenge my colleagues, I don't think I would get any work done. I'd be focused on winning the competition!

While the expression happy wife, happy life is true, I also think happy husband, happy life is also true!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Good morning, ladies! TGIF!!! What everyone has planned for the weekend? It's our Victoria Day long weekend here. Woohoo! Nothing major planned as of yesterday but now 3 things have come up--friends with 2 kids are popping by tomorrow afternoon after one of their DD's hockey game and we'll be going to dinner, playdate for DDs on Sunday and then a day outing for DH and me to Niagara Falls to pick up our online orders and do a little shopping while our ex-nanny comes into clean and babysit. 

MASEML, the TF Smoke Sable sounds pretty. Must check out more carefully the next time I'm at the dept store. No, I didn't get any TF yesterday but this reminded me to go check my baskets. I know I have a couple of YSL glosses still in their boxes. Not sure what colors they are. Thanks on the Cartier glasses. You should come be twins with me too. 

xiangxiang, I think I just have to find the right nude lipstick shade. I read the interview of Bobbi Brown (cosmetic line/celebrety makeup artist) and she said the perfect nude is the one that's one shade deeper than your natural lips and my lips are medium pink already. That's a bummer with non-performing staff. Our drop-the-ball person is here on contract since early this year and came in highly recommended. Said person is not a team player and doesn't ask for or want help. I've got grumbles from other staff. Many talks yielded no improvements. The contract is up next month and well...  Getting your SO to think things are his idea shifts the ownership and accountability of these ideas to him. He'll be more engaged. I let my DH "picked" our kitchen appliances and let's just say he's the one doing the dishes and tidying up the kitchen most of the time. It's his pride and job. 

AnnaE, one more day to go! I'm cheering for you! Let us know how it goes afterwards.

Vigee, what are you up to today? 

MrsJDS, I bet you rock the new J Crew skirt! You have a great body so anything looks great on you. 

MrsO, glad to hear you'll be enjoying a more relaxing weekend. When will the big job be completed and when are you heading out on your vacay?

dharma, have you finalized your black-tie outfit? Are you bringing the KP?

Hi Madam, meazar, Mindi, Kate, EB, SCG and everyone!


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Fabfashion*, I know exactly how you feel about the ball being dropped by someone. The thing is our project is already under pressure and I simply can't afford to carry someone who is not performing. It is very interesting to hear that you think Indian Rose is too nude. Do you think it's too light? I thought it was quite dark but that's probably because I like light colours on my lips. The 2nd one I bought is Pink Dusk which is lighter than Indian Rose. It's very creamy light pink. I really like both. I wear Indian Rose mainly in the evening and Pink Dusk during the day.
> 
> I am also addicted to lipsticks and lip gloss etc and I have loads too! I went through a Chanel lippie phase but I wasn't happy with the texture nor the finish at all!
> 
> Yeah I think SO now thinks he's the one who identified the perfect dining set! (eye rolls)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vigee *and *MrsJDS*, it hadn't occurred to me that this is a perfect win win situation regarding letting the men think it was their ideas! This is brilliant!
> 
> 
> 
> *AnnaE*, men are indeed hopeless! Your story of hemming the pants is so funny!  I also think Indian Rose is more on the beige side, darker than what I call a "nude". Have you tried Pink Dusk? Will pop to Uniqlo this evening and will report back!
> 
> 
> 
> *MASEML*, how are you doing? Nothing much planned this weekend. I need to chill after a very stressful weekend. How about you?
> 
> Forgot to mention, turns out we are going to be given a wrist band thingy where we can record our steps via our company. And we are free to set up teams and challenge each our. So the competition is on from later this months! I am actually quite excited. Spend just 25 mins on the treadmill this morning. Feeling a bit under achieved.



That's great!! Love to hear when companies encourage employees to get/be healthy! Is there a prize for the winning team? My old company did that! Think we do that here too but could be wrong...go Xiangxiang!


----------



## MASEML

Rodeo alert on h.com if anyone is looing


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> Rodeo alert on h.com if anyone is looing


OMG!!! RJ/Rose shocking MM!!! No can't do. The lime pm is gone though.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> OMG!!! RJ/Rose shocking MM!!! No can't do. The lime pm is gone though.



Oh my, you guys even made me consider buying it! TPF knows how to create a buying frenzy. 

The colors on that one are really good!


----------



## MSO13

Happy Happy Friday everyone!

I have an early project to wrap up this afternoon and then I'm sneaking home for some quality time with my house cats. It's a little sad that I spend more time with the studio cats.

I'm still exploring Snapchat, so far it's just been draining my iPhone 6 battery so I'm not really thrilled about that. And yes, Maseml it does seem to be primarily used for sending ahem, more risqué selfies not that I'm looking but there are some interesting accounts like the LA Museum of Contemporary Art and many fashion brands that show behind the scenes. Must go look and see if H has a Snapchat account.

Xiangxiang, I think it's awesome that your company is making health a priority. One of my old companies did that, we could take long lunches if it included a gym visit but it was before the gadgets were mainstream. I might get too competitive in a big company but it seems like it would be good for team building. My SO has to think a lot of purchases are his idea too and I've had to learn patience till he comes around or exhausts every possible alternative before purchasing. 

We do subscribe to happy wife, happy life, happy husband, happy life in our household but really it's the happy cats that come first  

DH has a big deal finalizing a few days after my big project which is next weekend so we have sorely earned these mini vacations in June. We're going away the 2nd and 3rd weekends in June. 

Has anyone bought anything in Blue Atoll yet? I want to get a second Imprevisible bracelet (pic in the Action thread) so that I have 2 straps and both color hardwares which equals 4 bracelets!! There's Blue Sapphire/Black Swift available and Colvert/Atoll Swift and I'm just not sure what to ask my SA for. The black/blue is a safe bet but I love Colvert, just not sure I'd wear Atoll. It's a lovely color but maybe too girly for me. My white reverses to Capucine but I've never really worn that side out. 

You guys have got me looking at TF lipsticks now, I want to go try Smoke Sable which looks like an awesome nude shade. 

Ok, I must do some work so I can get out of here on time! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Suncatcher

MrsOwen3 said:


> Happy Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> Has anyone bought anything in Blue Atoll yet? I want to get a second Imprevisible bracelet (pic in the Action thread) so that I have 2 straps and both color hardwares which equals 4 bracelets!! There's Blue Sapphire/Black Swift available and Colvert/Atoll Swift and I'm just not sure what to ask my SA for. The black/blue is a safe bet but I love Colvert, just not sure I'd wear Atoll. It's a lovely color but maybe too girly for me. My white reverses to Capucine but I've never really worn that side out.
> 
> Ok, I must do some work so I can get out of here on time! Have a great day everyone!


 I would choose the Blue Sapphire/Black Swift as that combo would go with my Blue Sapphire Kelly and my Black B.  I also can't wear Blue Atoll - the colour is not right for my skin colouring!  But I think it is a pretty colour. 


Was someone looking for a Halzan (maybe MASEML)?  There is one on H.com right now.


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> I would choose the Blue Sapphire/Black Swift as that combo would go with my Blue Sapphire Kelly and my Black B.  I also can't wear Blue Atoll - the colour is not right for my skin colouring!  But I think it is a pretty colour.
> 
> 
> Was someone looking for a Halzan (maybe MASEML)?  There is one on H.com right now.



Gone! I saw it when I saw the rodeos. It was the same one as earlier in the week I think? 

I'm on the fence...I would like to see it in person before committing on a large purchase. You know? Thanks for the heads up MrsJDS!


----------



## MASEML

Did anyone order the Rodeos?


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> Did anyone order the Rodeos?


I didn't order although was quite tempted--had 4 in my cart by accident (or was it subconscious  ). The color would be great for my RJ kelly but the kelly doesn't lend itself very well for hanging a rodeo or other charms as the charm gets push to the back and stay there when opening the top flap.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies, early morning but late to the party here at the cafe, was out running errands.  It a bright sunny day but just a touch too cool to sit in the sun. 

Loving all the suggestions about TF lipsticks, will stop by the counter at NM and check them out next week.

We are planning on a movie tomorrow ~ how I talked my DH in to seeing Pitch Perfect 2 is beyond me. We shall see if he likes it as he never saw the first movie. This will be interesting as he usually likes quite serious intellectual movies but he does have a humorous side so there is a chance he will love it. 

My birthday list is finalized: Alaïa boots, Cartier sunnies, Chanel cuff, Rimowa Cabin Carry-on and H 140cm silk. Just have to wait another few weeks until Mother's Day is a little bit of a distant memory because my b-day isn't until the end of July. 

*xiangxiang*, a half-hour on the treadmill seems quite sufficient and that your company is giving out wristbands is so healthy. Sorry to hear about your team member and your project. Have been on projects where some people were simply incompetent and it's a major juggling act. Best of luck getting to the finish line and am sure that you will be successful.  

*FabF*, would love a rose sakura rodeo charm :le sigh: Also, would like an anemone/BI rodeo, this would match two of my B35s. Have a great time with your DH at Niagara Falls, this always sounds so romantic to me.

*AnnaE*, loved your story about your DH's comments while hemming your pants. Kudos to you for keeping your mouth shut and not retorting that they were already a perfect length. Know that I would not have had that willpower, lol. 

*MrsJDS*, you said it perfectly, happy wife, happy husband, happy life. We all must be happy. Our family is run like an NFL team, we as parents are the coaches and our DD are the players and we all must be energetic participants in our family with happiness not the goal but the by-product of living right with a positive attitude.   

Also, totally agree with you about the colors bleu saphir and black swift. That is stunning. 

*MrsO*, Your DH and you have a well deserved vacation coming up in June, thank goodness. Once your big project is over, a weight will be lifted off your shoulders. 

Like BA but not sure that you will wear it much, maybe the other combo is better for you? Bleu Saphir looks wonderful with denim IMO and black is so versatile. 

*MASEML*, which Cartier sunnies did you like? May have to become *FabF'*s cousin on these as I like the champagne golden finish. 

Hello to all and hope that everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Suncatcher

I'm heading out to a lunch and then home!! My long weekend has started!!! Yay!!!  We head out of the city in a couple of hours.

Vigee - we must be twins as we share the same attitude in life. The other concept that my DH and I swear by is harmony. We like harmony in our house (not to be confused with noise) and that is essential to our happiness. I love your birthday list. It is so complete and well thought out!  I have never done that before but think Maybe I should. 

MrsO - how great that you are also wrapping up early today. Something about summer makes me always want to bail from work early on Friday. And I totally get the push and pull you have between your home cats and the studio cats. They are your babies after all!!!

Is anyone going away for the Memorial Day long weekend?

FabF - are you going to Niagara this weekend?  Have fun if so!  Not surprised to hear that you had at one point 4 rodeos in your shopping cart LOL.

ETA: I agree with you FabF - I don't like charms on my kelly as they flop around too much. MASEML - agree with you about the halzan. That might be a bag better seen IRK first before committing.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> I'm heading out to a lunch and then home!! My long weekend has started!!! Yay!!!  We head out of the city in a couple of hours.
> 
> Vigee - we must be twins as we share the same attitude in life. *The other concept that my DH and I swear by is harmony. We like harmony in our house (not to be confused with noise) and that is essential to our happiness.* I love your birthday list. It is so complete and well thought out!  I have never done that before but think Maybe I should.
> 
> MrsO - how great that you are also wrapping up early today. Something about summer makes me always want to bail from work early on Friday. And I totally get the push and pull you have between your home cats and the studio cats. They are your babies after all!!!
> 
> Is anyone going away for the Memorial Day long weekend?
> 
> FabF - are you going to Niagara this weekend?  Have fun if so!  Not surprised to hear that you had at one point 4 rodeos in your shopping cart LOL.
> 
> ETA: I agree with you FabF - I don't like charms on my kelly as they flop around too much. MASEML - agree with you about the halzan. That might be a bag better seen IRK first before committing.



THIS, totally agree, *MrsJDS*. Can't live without harmony and you said it so succinctly. Yes, we must be twins  

Have a great afternoon!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsO and MrsJDS, woohoo for getting your weekend started early! 

MrsJDS, doing anything exciting on your mini-getaway? DH and I are going to Niagara Falls area on Monday sans kiddies. I'm picking up some Gymboree clothes for DDs that I ordered online and DH is picking up car stuff. My LC was only shipped yesterday so it won't arrived in time--good excuse to go back next month. I'm hoping to go to the main mall where they have JCrew although I'm not planning on a skirt. I have no waistline pre or post DDs so skirts are usually not in my outfit rotation. 

MrsO, how's your new boy kitten? Has Studio Kitty warmed up to him and is he staying? 

Vigee, love your bday list! Which Alaïa boots are you looking for? I've never seen those in our city. 

Hoping to finish some work in the next hour and head home.  Will pop by later.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi FabF - DH has an event to attend but we turned the event into a long weekend getaway. Your trip to NF sounds fun!  Lots of good shopping there!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Xiang - if my company gave me a fit bit and then allowed me to challenge my colleagues, I don't think I would get any work done. I'd be focused on winning the competition!
> 
> While the expression happy wife, happy life is true, I also think happy husband, happy life is also true!!!



aha, you are spot on, *MrsJDS*! we already spent some time this afternoon talking about this challenge! So far, two teams have been set up with each has it's own leader board plus an overall leader board! The counting starts on 27th May and I am already thinking about ways to increase my activity level! 



Fabfashion said:


> Good morning, ladies! TGIF!!! What everyone has planned for the weekend? It's our Victoria Day long weekend here. Woohoo! Nothing major planned as of yesterday but now 3 things have come up--friends with 2 kids are popping by tomorrow afternoon after one of their DD's hockey game and we'll be going to dinner, playdate for DDs on Sunday and then a day outing for DH and me to Niagara Falls to pick up our online orders and do a little shopping while our ex-nanny comes into clean and babysit.
> 
> xiangxiang, I think I just have to find the right nude lipstick shade. I read the interview of Bobbi Brown (cosmetic line/celebrety makeup artist) and she said the perfect nude is the one that's one shade deeper than your natural lips and my lips are medium pink already. That's a bummer with non-performing staff. Our drop-the-ball person is here on contract since early this year and came in highly recommended. Said person is not a team player and doesn't ask for or want help. I've got grumbles from other staff. Many talks yielded no improvements. The contract is up next month and well...  Getting your SO to think things are his idea shifts the ownership and accountability of these ideas to him. He'll be more engaged. I let my DH "picked" our kitchen appliances and let's just say he's the one doing the dishes and tidying up the kitchen most of the time. It's his pride and job.



*Fabfashion*, I actually can't do nude lipstick myself! It always looks weird on me. I am more of a mauve / pink girl myself. Looks like getting SO to think it was his idea regarding this table is definitely beneficial! It's a good thing that your non-performer is a contractor. Mine is permanent and is in another geographic location! So it's not very easy to deal with. SMH. 



MASEML said:


> That's great!! Love to hear when companies encourage employees to get/be healthy! Is there a prize for the winning team? My old company did that! Think we do that here too but could be wrong...go Xiangxiang!



*MASEML*, we do have a good benefit via our company. A lot of corporate discount with gyms, restaurants, clothing stores (mainly work clothes and nothing designer), discount to national trust, exhibitions etc and 30 days annual leaves and you can buy up to 5 more days if you want. Can't fault the benefit here. 



MrsOwen3 said:


> Happy Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> I have an early project to wrap up this afternoon and then I'm sneaking home for some quality time with my house cats. It's a little sad that I spend more time with the studio cats.
> 
> I'm still exploring Snapchat, so far it's just been draining my iPhone 6 battery so I'm not really thrilled about that. And yes, Maseml it does seem to be primarily used for sending ahem, more risqué selfies not that I'm looking but there are some interesting accounts like the LA Museum of Contemporary Art and many fashion brands that show behind the scenes. Must go look and see if H has a Snapchat account.
> 
> Xiangxiang, I think it's awesome that your company is making health a priority. One of my old companies did that, we could take long lunches if it included a gym visit but it was before the gadgets were mainstream. I might get too competitive in a big company but it seems like it would be good for team building. My SO has to think a lot of purchases are his idea too and I've had to learn patience till he comes around or exhausts every possible alternative before purchasing.
> 
> We do subscribe to happy wife, happy life, happy husband, happy life in our household but really it's the happy cats that come first
> 
> DH has a big deal finalizing a few days after my big project which is next weekend so we have sorely earned these mini vacations in June. We're going away the 2nd and 3rd weekends in June.
> 
> Has anyone bought anything in Blue Atoll yet? I want to get a second Imprevisible bracelet (pic in the Action thread) so that I have 2 straps and both color hardwares which equals 4 bracelets!! There's Blue Sapphire/Black Swift available and Colvert/Atoll Swift and I'm just not sure what to ask my SA for. The black/blue is a safe bet but I love Colvert, just not sure I'd wear Atoll. It's a lovely color but maybe too girly for me. My white reverses to Capucine but I've never really worn that side out.
> 
> You guys have got me looking at TF lipsticks now, I want to go try Smoke Sable which looks like an awesome nude shade.
> 
> Ok, I must do some work so I can get out of here on time! Have a great day everyone!



*MrsOwen*, I love your "happy cats, happy life"! So cute!!!! As for bracelets, I am the same with others here, blue sapphire / black would be my choice. Blue Atoll is beautiful but very very seasonal and it doesn't go well with my skin tone. Good luck deciding! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies, early morning but late to the party here at the cafe, was out running errands.  It a bright sunny day but just a touch too cool to sit in the sun.
> 
> Loving all the suggestions about TF lipsticks, will stop by the counter at NM and check them out next week.
> 
> We are planning on a movie tomorrow ~ how I talked my DH in to seeing Pitch Perfect 2 is beyond me. We shall see if he likes it as he never saw the first movie. This will be interesting as he usually likes quite serious intellectual movies but he does have a humorous side so there is a chance he will love it.
> 
> My birthday list is finalized: Alaïa boots, Cartier sunnies, Chanel cuff, Rimowa Cabin Carry-on and H 140cm silk. Just have to wait another few weeks until Mother's Day is a little bit of a distant memory because my b-day isn't until the end of July.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, a half-hour on the treadmill seems quite sufficient and that your company is giving out wristbands is so healthy. Sorry to hear about your team member and your project. Have been on projects where some people were simply incompetent and it's a major juggling act. Best of luck getting to the finish line and am sure that you will be successful.
> 
> Hello to all and hope that everyone is having a great day!



*Vigee*, I love your birthday gift list! Thank you for your good wishes on my project as I really need it. It is really a touch one. It's HUGE and we don't have anywhere near enough people to do it. I would never be able to talk my SO into watching Pitch Perfect so well done you! 

Speak of sunglasses, *Fabfashion*, I love those Cartier ones but I can't wear the styles without nose pads! My LV pair are my favourites but the rim has some chips. I wonder whether LV can repair them? I am feeling the itch to get another pair but I don't think I can justify it since we really don't get the chance to wear them in my country.


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> I'm heading out to a lunch and then home!! My long weekend has started!!! Yay!!!  We head out of the city in a couple of hours.
> 
> Vigee - we must be twins as we share the same attitude in life. The other concept that my DH and I swear by is harmony. We like harmony in our house (not to be confused with noise) and that is essential to our happiness. I love your birthday list. It is so complete and well thought out!  I have never done that before but think Maybe I should.
> 
> MrsO - how great that you are also wrapping up early today. Something about summer makes me always want to bail from work early on Friday. And I totally get the push and pull you have between your home cats and the studio cats. They are your babies after all!!!
> 
> Is anyone going away for the Memorial Day long weekend?
> 
> FabF - are you going to Niagara this weekend?  Have fun if so!  Not surprised to hear that you had at one point 4 rodeos in your shopping cart LOL.
> 
> ETA: I agree with you FabF - I don't like charms on my kelly as they flop around too much. MASEML - agree with you about the halzan. That might be a bag better seen IRK first before committing.



I get that same bug to cut out early whenever the weather is great since most of my weekends aren't free, leaving early on a Monday/Tuesday is just as fun for me! I hope you and DH have a lovely weekend away!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> I'm heading out to a lunch and then home!! My long weekend has started!!! Yay!!!  We head out of the city in a couple of hours.
> 
> Vigee - we must be twins as we share the same attitude in life. The other concept that my DH and I swear by is harmony. We like harmony in our house (not to be confused with noise) and that is essential to our happiness. I love your birthday list. It is so complete and well thought out!  I have never done that before but think Maybe I should.
> 
> MrsO - how great that you are also wrapping up early today. Something about summer makes me always want to bail from work early on Friday. And I totally get the push and pull you have between your home cats and the studio cats. They are your babies after all!!!
> 
> Is anyone going away for the Memorial Day long weekend?
> 
> FabF - are you going to Niagara this weekend?  Have fun if so!  Not surprised to hear that you had at one point 4 rodeos in your shopping cart LOL.
> 
> ETA: I agree with you FabF - I don't like charms on my kelly as they flop around too much. MASEML - agree with you about the halzan. That might be a bag better seen IRK first before committing.



*MrsJDS*, have a great weekend away!


----------



## chicinthecity777

So I am obsessed with those sunnies from Ferragamo. I love the white but not sure I can't use them as much as the black ones. But the black ones are not in stock and white ones are available for pre-order. Not sure what's going on.

What do you glamours ladies think?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Friday, all!  I've been MIA for the last couple of days.  Yesterday I went to Washington DC to visit the Phillips Gallery.  It's on such a beautiful, quiet street, you wouldn't think that there were any politicians in town.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I took 2 long-time friends with me. Friend 1:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Friend 2:


----------



## MSO13

Thanks everyone for weighing in, the Sapphire/Black is definitely a more versatile color combo for me and it's not like a I need another reverse color that I won't wear like the Capucine. 

I found myself with a free hour near our local Saks and found a Celine bracelet that I didn't think I would find again. Its from at least 3 seasons ago, I'll post in the non H indulgences. I also tried on a stunning python pale gray Celine Box bag with gold hardware. It was a shade darker than Gris T. Extremely tempting and definitely a memorable combo. The Box has always been a wish list item for me, someday after my Kelly finds me, this one moves to the top of the list! Exotics in other brands seem so very reasonable compared to H! 

Well the cats are very happy I'm home and I've got the windows open and the scent of our old lilac bushes by the window to sweeten my lounge time. I hope everyone had a lovely Friday and is looking forward to wonderful weekend!


----------



## MSO13

xiangxiang0731 said:


> So I am obsessed with those sunnies from Ferragamo. I love the white but not sure I can't use them as much as the black ones. But the black ones are not in stock and white ones are available for pre-order. Not sure what's going on.
> 
> What do you glamours ladies think?



Hello my name is MrsO and I'm a sunglass addict so I say BOTH! 

But if you have to choose I think the white are very  cool, can you get them before SoF?


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Friday, all!  I've been MIA for the last couple of days.  Yesterday I went to Washington DC to visit the Phillips Gallery.  It's on such a beautiful, quiet street, you wouldn't think that there were any politicians in town.





Madam Bijoux said:


> I took 2 long-time friends with me. Friend 1:





Madam Bijoux said:


> Friend 2:



Beautiful travel companions Madam B! What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Beautiful travel companions Madam B! What are your plans for the weekend?



Hi, MrsOwen3!  
I want to do some more yard work tomorrow and hope to get to King of Prussia to pester my SA on Sunday.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hello my name is MrsO and I'm a sunglass addict so I say BOTH!
> 
> But if you have to choose I think the white are very  cool, can you get them before SoF?



Thank you for weighing in *MrsOwen*, the sunglasses addict! I am not 100% sure about whether I can find them in SoF but I have already checked out there there is a Ferragamo store in Cannes. I am going to see if I can find there in the boutiques here to try on first. I love the white so much but they are quite full on for where I am generally.


----------



## MASEML

Hi ladies, happy weekend! Ladies, I may have a big surprise for you tomorrow....stay tuned! 

*Vigee*, I like both Cartier sunnies actually. The ones that *FabF* owns and the ones you thought she owned   where does one even get Cartier sunnies? Had no idea they made eyewear! 

I love the Australian actress in Pitch Perfect! Have you ever seen her on interviews? She's hysterical. I actually enjoyed Pitch Perfect one (watched it on PPV). I have no idea how you convinced DH to go! Wow, your persuasion powers are amazing.

Love your bday list! 

*MrsO*, I love Colvert. I'll have to look at the this new bracelet you are eying - never seen it before I don't think? 

*FabF*, good for you for restraining from the RJ rodeo! It's very hard, isn't it? What do you have planned this weekend? Children's bday parties, long weekend parties? 

*AnnaE*, good luck!


----------



## MSO13

MASEML said:


> Hi ladies, happy weekend! Ladies, I may have a big surprise for you tomorrow....stay tuned!
> 
> *Vigee*, I like both Cartier sunnies actually. The ones that *FabF* owns and the ones you thought she owned   where does one even get Cartier sunnies? Had no idea they made eyewear!
> 
> I love the Australian actress in Pitch Perfect! Have you ever seen her on interviews? She's hysterical. I actually enjoyed Pitch Perfect one (watched it on PPV). I have no idea how you convinced DH to go! Wow, your persuasion powers are amazing.
> 
> Love your bday list!
> 
> *MrsO*, I love Colvert. I'll have to look at the this new bracelet you are eying - never seen it before I don't think?
> 
> *FabF*, good for you for restraining from the RJ rodeo! It's very hard, isn't it? What do you have planned this weekend? Children's bday parties, long weekend parties?
> 
> *AnnaE*, good luck!



oh man, I saw that you were in Madison today... any hints??


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies, early morning but late to the party here at the cafe, was out running errands.  It a bright sunny day but just a touch too cool to sit in the sun.
> 
> Loving all the suggestions about TF lipsticks, will stop by the counter at NM and check them out next week.
> 
> We are planning on a movie tomorrow ~ how I talked my DH in to seeing Pitch Perfect 2 is beyond me. We shall see if he likes it as he never saw the first movie. This will be interesting as he usually likes quite serious intellectual movies but he does have a humorous side so there is a chance he will love it.
> 
> My birthday list is finalized: Alaïa boots, Cartier sunnies, Chanel cuff, Rimowa Cabin Carry-on and H 140cm silk. Just have to wait another few weeks until Mother's Day is a little bit of a distant memory because my b-day isn't until the end of July.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, a half-hour on the treadmill seems quite sufficient and that your company is giving out wristbands is so healthy. Sorry to hear about your team member and your project. Have been on projects where some people were simply incompetent and it's a major juggling act. Best of luck getting to the finish line and am sure that you will be successful.
> 
> *FabF*, would love a rose sakura rodeo charm :le sigh: Also, would like an anemone/BI rodeo, this would match two of my B35s. Have a great time with your DH at Niagara Falls, this always sounds so romantic to me.
> 
> *AnnaE*, loved your story about your DH's comments while hemming your pants. Kudos to you for keeping your mouth shut and not retorting that they were already a perfect length. Know that I would not have had that willpower, lol.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, you said it perfectly, happy wife, happy husband, happy life. We all must be happy. Our family is run like an NFL team, we as parents are the coaches and our DD are the players and we all must be energetic participants in our family with happiness not the goal but the by-product of living right with a positive attitude.
> 
> Also, totally agree with you about the colors bleu saphir and black swift. That is stunning.
> 
> *MrsO*, Your DH and you have a well deserved vacation coming up in June, thank goodness. Once your big project is over, a weight will be lifted off your shoulders.
> 
> Like BA but not sure that you will wear it much, maybe the other combo is better for you? Bleu Saphir looks wonderful with denim IMO and black is so versatile.
> 
> *MASEML*, which Cartier sunnies did you like? May have to become *FabF'*s cousin on these as I like the champagne golden finish.
> 
> Hello to all and hope that everyone is having a great day!



Hope you had a lovely day Vigee, count me in for wanting to know which Alaia boots you're looking too! July isn't too far away which makes me wonder where this year is going, it's flying by. Soon we'll be seeing FW in stores!

Adding to say I can't believe you got DH to agree to go to Pitch Perfect 2 with you. He's the best, mine said vehemently he wouldn't go with me and I don't think I have any girlfriends around to go with! I loved the first one, I hope the second lives up to the first!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you for weighing in *MrsOwen*, the sunglasses addict! I am not 100% sure about whether I can find them in SoF but I have already checked out there there is a Ferragamo store in Cannes. I am going to see if I can find there in the boutiques here to try on first. I love the white so much but they are quite full on for where I am generally.



*xiangxiang*, being the DM of a full tilt sunnies addict, the white have my vote and they are truly special. Yes, they are as you say full on but that's what I like about them. Personally, have been looking for light/white sunnies for awhile. Let us know if you get them!

*MASEML*, my powers of persuasion are great, lol. Plus, DH and I have an agreement that I will go to see his movies and then he must reciprocate. Loved PP so am hoping that PP 2 will be as good. Am going to an early show to avoid the crowds. 

*MadamB*, LOVE your two friends, what glamorous bling!

*MrsJDS*, have a great long weekend. Hope that you have the time to check in at the cafe while away.

*FabF*, enjoy you NF trip with your DH.  

*MrsO*, did you mention a Celine bracelet? Am going over to the thread to look for it now. Love Celine, am sure this is a winner, congrats. 

That's it for moi this evening, until tomorrow!


----------



## MASEML

*fabF*, ignore my comment - you are headed to Niagara!   shopping!! 
Can't wait to see what you find across the border! 

*MrsO*, still on the fence (most likely going to buy) but don't want to create a false hype when 1. I may not have anything to reveal or 2. You ladies aren't excited by it. Lol.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Friend 2:







MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks everyone for weighing in, the Sapphire/Black is definitely a more versatile color combo for me and it's not like a I need another reverse color that I won't wear like the Capucine.
> 
> I found myself with a free hour near our local Saks and found a Celine bracelet that I didn't think I would find again. Its from at least 3 seasons ago, I'll post in the non H indulgences. I also tried on a stunning python pale gray Celine Box bag with gold hardware. It was a shade darker than Gris T. Extremely tempting and definitely a memorable combo. The Box has always been a wish list item for me, someday after my Kelly finds me, this one moves to the top of the list! Exotics in other brands seem so very reasonable compared to H!
> 
> Well the cats are very happy I'm home and I've got the windows open and the scent of our old lilac bushes by the window to sweeten my lounge time. I hope everyone had a lovely Friday and is looking forward to wonderful weekend!



MrsO, congrats on the Celine bracelet! I've got check it out on the non-H thread. Bet it's stunning considering your good taste. I'm with the others on the H leather strap. I'm currently contemplating the H belt but if I were to go for it I'm not even sure what my first color combo will be. 




xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you for weighing in *MrsOwen*, the sunglasses addict! I am not 100% sure about whether I can find them in SoF but I have already checked out there there is a Ferragamo store in Cannes. I am going to see if I can find there in the boutiques here to try on first. I love the white so much but they are quite full on for where I am generally.



xiangxiang, I love those sunglasses! My first reaction was the white is gorgeous! A beautiful pair of white sunglasses is hard to come by. Like Vigee, I've been looking for a nice white pair but haven't found one. While you may not have a lot of opportunities to wear them at home--you can wear them in SoF! That will be all you need to pack. 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, being the DM of a full tilt sunnies addict, the white have my vote and they are truly special. Yes, they are as you say full on but that's what I like about them. Personally, have been looking for light/white sunnies for awhile. Let us know if you get them!
> 
> *MASEML*, my powers of persuasion are great, lol. Plus, DH and I have an agreement that I will go to see his movies and then he must reciprocate. Loved PP so am hoping that PP 2 will be as good. Am going to an early show to avoid the crowds.
> 
> *MadamB*, LOVE your two friends, what glamorous bling!
> 
> *MrsJDS*, have a great long weekend. Hope that you have the time to check in at the cafe while away.
> 
> *FabF*, enjoy you NF trip with your DH.
> 
> *MrsO*, did you mention a Celine bracelet? Am going over to the thread to look for it now. Love Celine, am sure this is a winner, congrats.
> 
> That's it for moi this evening, until tomorrow!



Vigee, you do have exceptional power of persuasion! Let us know how is the movie and would love to hear your DH's reaction. I've never seen #1.



MASEML said:


> *fabF*, ignore my comment - you are headed to Niagara!   shopping!!
> Can't wait to see what you find across the border!
> 
> *MrsO*, still on the fence (most likely going to buy) but don't want to create a false hype when 1. I may not have anything to reveal or 2. You ladies aren't excited by it. Lol.



MASEML, I love surprises! Wonder what it could be. Don't keep us in suspense. Spill, girl!

AnnaE, good luck tomorrow!

MrsJDS, hope you've arrived at your destination and having a great time!

Have a great evening, everyone!


----------



## MASEML

Happy Saturday ladies! 

I read through every single post!! Lots going on! My reading comprehension was near zero yesterday. Let's see how I do with remembering everything now....

*Xiangxiang*m between the two colours (sunglasses), I love them both. However, if you don't own a pair of white, I would go for white. White sunglasses are bold - I could never pull them off but I look at other women who do and adore their look. SoF will be a good place to find them! 

About your benefits and vacation - amazing! European labour laws are so amazing - esp in the countries with work councils. The stories I hear.... At my old company (was a European company), we had amazing benefits too - unlimited sick, 25-30 days in the U.S. (depending on level) and free entry to museums (here, we have to donate or pay to go see museums). 

*Vigee*, enjoy PP2! Let me know how it is!! Going to the theatre early is so much better - I wholly agree. 

*MrsJDS*, how's your vacation going? 

*MrsO*, congrats on your DH's big deal and your next big one next week!! You are a busy family! Oh wanted to let you know that I've tried the Imprevisible bracelet - just googled it. Went to the store a few weeks back to try on CDCs and ended up trying all sorts of bracelets, including this one. It's nice - I remember the hardware wasn't too sturdy or didn't lay straight but that could've been that particular bracelet only. I think blue atoll is so pretty but wouldn't look good on me. Have you seen it in person yet? 

*FabF*, will let you know in a bit!! . Sometimes suspense is a good thing....

*AnnaE*, you must be at the start line now. Good luck should you be checking. Woo hoo!! 

*MadamB*, thanks for sharing your photos! Sounds like you had a lovely trip!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hello ladies of the cafe and happy Saturday!!

*xiangxiang*, the white sunglasses are über cool and with those and a bathing suit, chic cover-up and blingy sandals, you will be set for the SofF. In my head, your suitcase is packed, lol. 

*AnnaE*,  good luck today and hope that you have fun at the race.

*MASEML*, a little suspense will not kill me but would love to have a few clues!

*MrsJDS*, hello and hope that you are relaxing somewhere wonderful. My bet is that you will be getting a massage after your work-out today.

*FabF*, is your NF trip today or tomorrow with DH? You probably enjoy the alone time with DH and have the chance to catch up with each other, which is great. 

Well, last night I decided to get my DH ready for the movie PP 2 and actually rented the on-demand PP 1 movie and told him just to sit down and watch it. So he did and believe it or not by the end of the movie he thought it was great. So at least he has an idea of what we will be seeing today and will not be whispering to me the whole time, "What is going on?". YAY.  I read the movie reviews and my expectations are limited but am totally ready for a summer fun comedy movie.

Hi to all and hope that everyone has a great day!


----------



## MSO13

MASEML said:


> Happy Saturday ladies!
> 
> *MrsO*, congrats on your DH's big deal and your next big one next week!! You are a busy family! Oh wanted to let you know that I've tried the Imprevisible bracelet - just googled it. Went to the store a few weeks back to try on CDCs and ended up trying all sorts of bracelets, including this one. It's nice - I remember the hardware wasn't too sturdy or didn't lay straight but that could've been that particular bracelet only. I think blue atoll is so pretty but wouldn't look good on me. Have you seen it in person yet?



Yes, we're a busy pair. Good thing we have our vacations scheduled, that's about the next time we'll see each other for more than a few hours! 

I own the Imprevisible in white/capucine with PHW and I understand what you mean. Since I'm among friends here, I purchased it impulsively when I thought CDCs were impossible to find. Little did I know the luck I would have with them. But I do wear it, it's Epsom/Swift so it still looks great but it has no resale value as the style just didn't take off I don't think I could edit it out. If I buy this in black/blue with gold I'll have the option for both white ghw and black ghw, two CDCs that I can't seem to get ahold of. I will say that it's very lightweight and perfect for the days when a CDC might seem too heavy due to the weather. I feel no sense of urgency to get it though, it seems readily available in the US. Its more of the weight of a Kelly Dog.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yes, we're a busy pair. Good thing we have our vacations scheduled, that's about the next time we'll see each other for more than a few hours!
> 
> I own the Imprevisible in white/capucine with PHW and I understand what you mean. Since I'm among friends here, I purchased it impulsively when I thought CDCs were impossible to find. Little did I know the luck I would have with them. But I do wear it, it's Epsom/Swift so it still looks great but it has no resale value as the style just didn't take off I don't think I could edit it out. If I buy this in black/blue with gold I'll have the option for both white ghw and black ghw, two CDCs that I can't seem to get ahold of. I will say that it's very lightweight and perfect for the days when a CDC might seem too heavy due to the weather. I feel no sense of urgency to get it though, it seems readily available in the US. Its more of the weight of a Kelly Dog.



*MrsO*, can see you wearing a CDC on one wrist and your Imprevisible on the other hand. Love the look of two cuffs, each a little different and you can certainly rock this. Am sure that you will score your white CDC, bought two of them from my SA ~ one for my eldest DD and then of course one for myself. It just took a little time and a lot of reminding my lovely SA. 

You will be ready for some alone time with your DH come June! You both are going non-stop these days, it will be great when you can relax and take it easy for a few weeks. This is right on the horizon it seems ~ the days are flying by.


----------



## MASEML

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yes, we're a busy pair. Good thing we have our vacations scheduled, that's about the next time we'll see each other for more than a few hours!
> 
> I own the Imprevisible in white/capucine with PHW and I understand what you mean. Since I'm among friends here, I purchased it impulsively when I thought CDCs were impossible to find. Little did I know the luck I would have with them. But I do wear it, it's Epsom/Swift so it still looks great but it has no resale value as the style just didn't take off I don't think I could edit it out. If I buy this in black/blue with gold I'll have the option for both white ghw and black ghw, two CDCs that I can't seem to get ahold of. I will say that it's very lightweight and perfect for the days when a CDC might seem too heavy due to the weather. I feel no sense of urgency to get it though, it seems readily available in the US. Its more of the weight of a Kelly Dog.



*MrsO*, Im sure you will find a white CDC one day! 

*Vigee*, hmmm my hint is that it's blue izmir....not much of a hint but don't want to give away too much. I'm trying to make this decision completely independent of external influences (well trying to...).


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Good morning ladies,

I have been missing for the last few days.  Got hammered with a last minute project.  After reading the review on TF cosmetics I will have to check out this lline.  I have some international business travel coming up so will look for it in duty free shopping.

Fabfashion and Vigee - love the Cartier sunglasses.  My sister has a pair and loves them. Wish I could wear them but they are too big for my face.  

MadameB - beautiful companions you took with you to D.C.

MrsO - like the sapphire/black imprevisible bracelet.  I tried it on a few months ago for fit but the color I wanted wasn't available at the time.  I ended up getting a Kelly dog and Ano bracelet.  I agree that the imprevisible is a lighter weight option when it's too hot to wear a CDC.  

MASEML -  look forward to your reveal. 

I have appointments with my trainer and hair stylists today.  Will also take my hounds out for a long walk too.  

Hope everyone enjoys their day.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  We decided to do our trip in two legs because we were leaving the city yesterday mid afternoon. (I will reveal where I am upon my return since this is ultimately a public forum.). We had booked the nicest hotel we could find in this town which shall we say is a well known 3 star chain for business travellers.  DH laughed when I asked him to pass me my bathrobe (as there is none).  Suffice it to say Vigee that I'm not getting a massage post workout here!  But it is fine. Kids loved it and so off we go to our final destination. We are all having fun so it has been a fun journey so far.

Maseml - did I read that you might have a reveal today?!? Yay!!! I can't wait to see what it might be. Big or small: we love 'em all!!!

Xiang - I say most definitely go for the white version. They are so glam yet hip and bold. With Vigee's outfit as she described it will be perfect for your trip.  

Vigee - I too would love to see a pic of your Alaia boots!!!

MrsO - it is so interesting to note what H items don't take off and do well on the resale market as there are quite a few items that fall into such category - the plume and the trim are two such other examples. 

What is PP1 and PP2?  Is it a comedy?

Anna - good luck racing this weekend!

FabF - I like J crew for the one off piece that you can mix into your wardrobe. Definitely check it out.


----------



## Suncatcher

I forgot to mention:

Madam - your two friends are absolutely beautiful. You also mentioned that you were going to stop by H and hound your SA: are you waiting for an SO?

SmoothCoat - sounds like you have a perfect day planned after a hectic work week!  Hope you recharge your batteries well today


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> I have been missing for the last few days.  Got hammered with a last minute project.  After reading the review on TF cosmetics I will have to check out this lline.  I have some international business travel coming up so will look for it in duty free shopping.
> 
> Fabfashion and Vigee - love the Cartier sunglasses.  My sister has a pair and loves them. Wish I could wear them but they are too big for my face.
> 
> MadameB - beautiful companions you took with you to D.C.
> 
> MrsO - like the sapphire/black imprevisible bracelet.  I tried it on a few months ago for fit but the color I wanted wasn't available at the time.  I ended up getting a Kelly dog and Ano bracelet.  I agree that the imprevisible is a lighter weight option when it's too hot to wear a CDC.
> 
> MASEML -  look forward to your reveal.
> 
> I have appointments with my trainer and hair stylists today.  Will also take my hounds out for a long walk too.
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys their day.





MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies!  We decided to do our trip in two legs because we were leaving the city yesterday mid afternoon. (I will reveal where I am upon my return since this is ultimately a public forum.). We had booked the nicest hotel we could find in this town which shall we say is a well known 3 star chain for business travellers.  DH laughed when I asked him to pass me my bathrobe (as there is none).  Suffice it to say Vigee that I'm not getting a massage post workout here!  But it is fine. Kids loved it and so off we go to our final destination. We are all having fun so it has been a fun journey so far.
> 
> Maseml - did I read that you might have a reveal today?!? Yay!!! I can't wait to see what it might be. Big or small: we love 'em all!!!
> 
> Xiang - I say most definitely go for the white version. They are so glam yet hip and bold. With Vigee's outfit as she described it will be perfect for your trip.
> 
> Vigee - I too would love to see a pic of your Alaia boots!!!
> 
> MrsO - it is so interesting to note what H items don't take off and do well on the resale market as there are quite a few items that fall into such category - the plume and the trim are two such other examples.
> 
> What is PP1 and PP2?  Is it a comedy?
> 
> Anna - good luck racing this weekend!
> 
> FabF - I like J crew for the one off piece that you can mix into your wardrobe. Definitely check it out.



*SmoothCoat*, love your plan for today ~ trainer, stylist and walking your fur babies. My heart would be utterly content! Ladies, you can see why my work is limited to special projects only these days. 

International travel for business sounds good, too. Nothing like a break from the daily routine and am a firm believer that travel is good for the soul even though am afraid of flying, lol. 

*MrsJDS*, so glad that you posted on the cafe today and happy to hear that you are having fun on your trip. Loved your comment to your DH about the bathrobe ~ just the right thing to say, lol. Have a great trip and will wait for your mystery reveal concerning where you went. 

PP1 is the movie Pitch Perfect which was released in 2012 and PP 2 is the just released Pitch Perfect 2. These are comedies, no violence, no sex scenes, just a lot of humor and singing. They definitely are not intellectual and although my DH complained about PP 1 initially by the ending he was raving about it. He is super serious and typically only enjoys very dry movies. Ha!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Saturday, ladies! Total relaxing day here. Then our friends are coming over around 5pm and we'll go grab dinner after--not sure which resto yet and will play it by ear. 

MrsJDS, that's so funny about what you said to your DH. Hope you're all having a wonderful time!

MASEML, can't wait to see what you have install for a surprise.  Love BI, it's my favourite blue along with BE. 

Vigee, so cute that you got your DH to watch PP1 and he loved it! Great strategy so he doesn't ask you questions throughout PP2. Hope it's entertaining. 

SCG, your plan for the day sounds perfect! I'm heading for a mani-pedi tomorrow before DDs' play date/dinner. 

Dharma, are you in NYC this weekend? How did it go with cookies and robotics the other night?

Madam, are you planning to hound your SA on RT? Hope she has good news for you. 

MrsO, your DH and you are super busy. The vacation will be so welcome and well deserved. 

AnnaE, good luck today!! I'm rooting for you! 

Xiangxiang, have you decided on the glasses? I think we're all for the white. Wow, your company sure has great benefits! Is it just your company or are most places offer that long of a vacation? Here, people start at either 2 or 3 weeks then move up to 4. DH works for an American conglomerate and started at 3 weeks and didn't get 4 weeks until 10 years anniversary. For the longest time, I was telling him that he was holding me back because I got 4 weeks. 

Hi Mindi, EB, Kate and everyone!  What's everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## MASEML

Hello ladies, 

So, I went to pick up my anemone rodeo yesterday. After picking up the cutest charm, I was offered a Constance elan in BI. It's such a beautiful blue...love love love. The store was raining constances, I think. Lots of goodies in the store!


----------



## MASEML

*smoothcoatgirl*, love international biz travel! It's so great to expense everything.
Hope you are going somewhere fun. 

*Vigee*, reveal boots please! 

Madison has a rose gold Craie CDC and a white CDC PHW if anyone here is looking....


----------



## MSO13

MASEML said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> So, I went to pick up my anemone rodeo yesterday. After picking up the cutest charm, I was offered a Constance elan in BI. It's such a beautiful blue...love love love. The store was raining constances, I think. Lots of goodies in the store!



Huge congratulations, it's gorgeous and looks so perfect with it's little rodeo friend. 

Can't wait for some action pics, will you wear it this weekend?


----------



## MASEML

MrsOwen3 said:


> Huge congratulations, it's gorgeous and looks so perfect with it's little rodeo friend.
> 
> Can't wait for some action pics, will you wear it this weekend?



Thanks MrsO!! Probably not since I'm pretty much doing nothing but cooking tomorrow. My SO has his big 100 mile bike race so I'm making dinner! The tail of the rodeo horse matches my new bag but I won't hang any charms on this bag.


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> So, I went to pick up my anemone rodeo yesterday. After picking up the cutest charm, I was offered a Constance elan in BI. It's such a beautiful blue...love love love. The store was raining constances, I think. Lots of goodies in the store!


Wowza!!! Congratulations, MASEML! Gorgeous bag and love love the color!    It never rained anything at my local store here. Did you get the bag to match your rodeo?  Perfect match.  The Constance is on my future list--may be in a few years when I don't carry too many things. Does it fit a K wallet?


----------



## meazar

WOW!!! Didn't expect this- though it seems Madison had a few this week.  So beautiful, and I love BI...Enjoy!!!



MASEML said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> So, I went to pick up my anemone rodeo yesterday. After picking up the cutest charm, I was offered a Constance elan in BI. It's such a beautiful blue...love love love. The store was raining constances, I think. Lots of goodies in the store!


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> Wowza!!! Congratulations, MASEML! Gorgeous bag and love love the color!    It never rained anything at my local store here. Did you get the bag to match your rodeo?  Perfect match.  The Constance is on my future list--may be in a few years when I don't carry too many things. Does it fit a K wallet?



Thank you *FabF*!  It does fit a Kelly wallet but the turn lock kind of  gets in the way. I could see the Turn lock creating a dent in the front. Would suggest a bearn long wallet - next purchase but not for a while....

You'll have to come take a trip to NYC - they had a lot of nice things when I went. Think I may have also seen an red ostrich lindy (didn't get close enough to examine though). 



meazar said:


> WOW!!! Didn't expect this- though it seems Madison had a few this week.  So beautiful, and I love BI...Enjoy!!!





*Meazar*, thank you! Madison seemed to be well stocked this week with Constances. A tpfer got hers (which triggered an earlier-than-planned visit to the store) and with a lot of luck, I was offered  this BI. The rest is history!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> So, I went to pick up my anemone rodeo yesterday. After picking up the cutest charm, I was offered a Constance elan in BI. It's such a beautiful blue...love love love. The store was raining constances, I think. Lots of goodies in the store!




MASEML, OMG your new BI Constance Élan PHW is off the charts beautiful and such a unicorn. Have NEVER seen one at my local H. Major congrats!!!


----------



## Suncatcher

Woohoo!! Maseml!  What a score and really a total unicorn!  Can't wait to see a mod pic!!!!  My store would never just have that available!


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> Woohoo!! Maseml!  What a score and really a total unicorn!  Can't wait to see a mod pic!!!!  My store would never just have that available!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> MASEML, OMG your new BI Constance Élan PHW is off the charts beautiful and such a unicorn. Have NEVER seen one at my local H. Major congrats!!!



Thank you *Vigee* and *MrsJDS*! I'm so thrilled. I've joined the BI club - believe many of you have this colour. 

*Vigee*, how was the film? 

*MrsJDS*, are you sightseeing or shopping wherever you are? Oh haha about the robe (or lack thereof) this morning...Hopefully your new hotel tonight makes up for it!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hello all and thanks, Vigee, Maseml, SmoothCoatGirl, Fabfashion & MrsJDS.  I plan to take a bright pink tote bag that I got at Neiman's scent event with me to H tomorrow- sort of a subliminal message.  

Just finished another day's yard work and found more coins when I planted a new carnation.  The azaleas are almost finished and the hydrangeas are starting to get buds.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

A customer stops away the bird feeder:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I keep finding coins here.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

One more:


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> One more:


Your garden is beautiful, Madam! Love the pink blooms--you definitely needs something pink to match.  Our tulips are finally in full bloom here. Too bad they only bloom once a year. The irises and peonies are gearing up and we should have some flowers in 2-3 weeks. The weed, however, is taking over!

Odd that you'd find more coins. May be the squirrels have been hiding them??


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Thank you *Vigee* and *MrsJDS*! I'm so thrilled. I've joined the BI club - believe many of you have this colour.
> 
> *Vigee*, *how was the film? *
> 
> *MrsJDS*, are you sightseeing or shopping wherever you are? Oh haha about the robe (or lack thereof) this morning...Hopefully your new hotel tonight makes up for it!



Happy Sunday ladies! 

The farmer in me is up early and this time DH is awake too ~ both of us drinking cafe lattes while reading various periodicals. 

The movie PP 2 was good and we enjoyed it, a solid little comedy that left us smiling afterwards. Not intellectual, like a Woody Allen film but we expected that and we had fun watching it. 

*MASEML*, another shout out on your new Constance Elan, love the BI color and you will find lots of H accessories that coordinate with it. Major congrats again. 

*MadamB*, loved your azalea pics! Our gardens are in full bloom too and love seeing the burst of color after such a cold grey winter. Wonder where all that loose change is coming from in your yard?  A mystery to be sure. 

*FabF*, enjoy your NF visit with DH tomorrow, nice for you to have some alone time with him. Have fun!

*MrsO*, hopefully your big project was completed yesterday and you can spend the day hanging out with your DH and fur babies. 

*MrsJDS*, waiting with baited breath until you return tomorrow, then we will find out your secret destination, lol. Maybe NYC?

*xiangxiang*, what is going on with the sunnies and your decision? Looked for them here in white and couldn't find them!

Ladies, am afraid to post a pic of the Alaïa boots because I haven't bought them yet, this is an open forum and there are only a few pairs left in stock. They are on my birthday gift list, which is still months a way and just had a huge Mother's Day and have been on an Escada dress buying spree. Promised myself that I will do my birthday shopping in June if I can hold off that long! HA! 

If any of you really want to see the Alaïa boots, send me a PM and I will gladly shoot you a link of the boots. 

Hi to all!!!


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Sunday ladies!
> 
> The farmer in me is up early and this time DH is awake too ~ both of us drinking cafe lattes while reading various periodicals.
> 
> The movie PP 2 was good and we enjoyed it, a solid little comedy that left us smiling afterwards. Not intellectual, like a Woody Allen film but we expected that and we had fun watching it.
> 
> *MASEML*, another shout out on your new Constance Elan, love the BI color and you will find lots of H accessories that coordinate with it. Major congrats again.
> 
> *MadamB*, loved your azalea pics! Our gardens are in full bloom too and love seeing the burst of color after such a cold grey winter. Wonder where all that loose change is coming from in your yard?  A mystery to be sure.
> 
> *FabF*, enjoy your NF visit with DH tomorrow, nice for you to have some alone time with him. Have fun!
> 
> *MrsO*, hopefully your big project was completed yesterday and you can spend the day hanging out with your DH and fur babies.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, waiting with baited breath until you return tomorrow, then we will find out your secret destination, lol. Maybe NYC?
> 
> *xiangxiang*, what is going on with the sunnies and your decision? Looked for them here in white and couldn't find them!
> 
> Ladies, am afraid to post a pic of the Alaïa boots because I haven't bought them yet, this is an open forum and there are only a few pairs left in stock. They are on my birthday gift list, which is still months a way and just had a huge Mother's Day and have been on an Escada dress buying spree. Promised myself that I will do my birthday shopping in June if I can hold off that long! HA!
> 
> If any of you really want to see the Alaïa boots, send me a PM and I will gladly shoot you a link of the boots.
> 
> Hi to all!!!




Morning Vigee! I'm up with the birds and you today, I'm having trouble sleeping as my big job is next weekend and I'm just constantly thinking of things that we need to do. 

Glad to hear PP2 was fun, I'm going to go by myself later today. I could definitely use a fun distraction that doesn't involve shopping! 

Spring always makes me look at dresses too, it's so easy to get ready with a dress. My dresses are in a different closet and I honestly forget about them, must go have a look and see what's there! 

I understand about not posting the boots, TPF is so good at causing items to sell out!

What are you up to today?


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> I keep finding coins here.




Perhaps the squirrels are helping with the Rose T fund?  [emoji4]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning Vigee! I'm up with the birds and you today, I'm having trouble sleeping as my big job is next weekend and I'm just constantly thinking of things that we need to do.
> 
> Glad to hear PP2 was fun, I'm going to go by myself later today. I could definitely use a fun distraction that doesn't involve shopping!
> 
> Spring always makes me look at dresses too, it's so easy to get ready with a dress. My dresses are in a different closet and I honestly forget about them, must go have a look and see what's there!
> 
> I understand about not posting the boots, TPF is so good at causing items to sell out!
> 
> What are you up to today?



*MrsO*, your big job is NEXT weekend ~ my apologies, thought that it was yesterday and you were off the hook. Am sure that you have it all under control but totally understand constantly thinking of things that require action with special projects. It's all in the details, isn't it? Wishing you the best of luck and a non-stressful week leading up to next weekend's event. 

Yes, the movie PP 2 is a sweet little nugget and a no-brainer, which might be the perfect thing to do this afternoon ~ it's supposed to rain a bit here and already the skies are cloudy and grey. Haven't decided what to do today and might simply light low and hang out since I am still recuperating and on antibiotics. No sick talking here at the cafe, lol!! 

Totally paranoid that if a pic of the Alaïa boots is posted that they will sell out in a nano-second. tPF does cause a stampede of sorts and my intention is to buy them in a few days and afterwards will surely post a pic.


----------



## AnnaE

Ladies -- morning!

Thank you to all of you who have wished me luck with the Brooklyn Half! I survived in one piece and improved my previous best time by 13 minutes. I am pretty close to qualifying for Boston Marathon now! My husband and sister-in-law ran their first with me, and my husband now holds a family record for the fastest first half marathon  He was only a few minutes behind me the whole race, so I am pretty proud as I coached him.

It was also my birthday, but we barely managed a very casual dinner afterwards because we both were so sore and tired. I will say that it was the least glamorous birthday I have ever had, but I was still exceptionally pleased with the day.

I seem to have missed a flurry of activity here! I missed the Rodeos on H.com, but I don't use charms generally, I just want one to have (MASEML, yours is adorable! and what a great bag!), so maybe it's for the best. Still, so cute!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> [*MASEML*, my powers of persuasion are great, lol. Plus, DH and I have an agreement that I will go to see his movies and then he must reciprocate. Loved PP so am hoping that PP 2 will be as good. Am going to an early show to avoid the crowds.



We have a similar arrangement, but he has been trying to talk me into watching a movie called Mad Max recently. I am trying my best to talk him into finding some male friends to do that with, but I might have to yield on that one.



Madam Bijoux said:


> One more:



Madam Bijoux, this is a beautiful garden! You must put in a lot of work to make it look like that.

Will catch up more later -- need some coffee first. Have a great Sunday morning, everyone!


----------



## MASEML

Sunday funday! What are everyone's plans? I was up at 4 am (SO woke up to go to the bike race) but fell right back to sleep after he left. Would cheer him at the race but it's in NJ and he says the finish line is like 30-40 minutes away from the city. So I'm thinking of making homemade lasagna (we'll see how this turns out) to celebrate his accomplishment! 

I'm still so so excited about my new purchase and her little rodeo friend! The colour is beautiful. For those of you who own BI (and I believe a few do as its a beautiful colour), wow, I've joined the club. I feel like the next purchase (not for a few months) is going to be a bearn wallet (the clasp on the Kelly I fear will dent the inside of the bag) and a lovely tpfer mentioned that a noir CDC with RG is coming! 

*MrsO*, after your DH and your respective big projects, home free and vacations! Woo hoo! 
Oh too bad you both need to work on Mem Day weekend, but traveling around so or anywhere near that weekend is crazy (price-wise and traffic) so in fact, you both are very smart! 

*Vigee*, why are you on antibiotics? Do you have an infection? Oh no! No getting sick on us!! 
As a never-been-to-medical-school and can't-stand-the-sight-of-blood, I'd prescribe lots of rest and fluids for you! And hugs. 

Ps- I just went through the entire emoji list. What is the one with the face hitting the horse or donkey on its back? It's under characters.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

AnnaE said:


> Ladies -- morning!
> 
> Thank you to all of you who have wished me luck with the Brooklyn Half! I survived in one piece and improved my previous best time by 13 minutes. I am pretty close to qualifying for Boston Marathon now! My husband and sister-in-law ran their first with me, and my husband now holds a family record for the fastest first half marathon  He was only a few minutes behind me the whole race, so I am pretty proud as I coached him.
> 
> It was also my birthday, but we barely managed a very casual dinner afterwards because we both were so sore and tired. I will say that it was the least glamorous birthday I have ever had, but I was still exceptionally pleased with the day.
> 
> I seem to have missed a flurry of activity here! I missed the Rodeos on H.com, but I don't use charms generally, I just want one to have (MASEML, yours is adorable! and what a great bag!), so maybe it's for the best. Still, so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> We have a similar arrangement, but he has been trying to talk me into watching a movie called Mad Max recently. I am trying my best to talk him into finding some male friends to do that with, but I might have to yield on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> Madam Bijoux, this is a beautiful garden! You must put in a lot of work to make it look like that.
> 
> Will catch up more later -- need some coffee first. Have a great Sunday morning, everyone!



*AnnaE*, major congrats on your victory yesterday and setting a new record! Plus, Happy Birthday, glad that you were able celebrate it with a casual dinner!!! 

Regarding the Mad Max movie, not a willing participant in any type of violent entertainment but if you must go ~ know that it has a 98% fresh rating on rottentomatoes.com based on the movie reviews. So, the movie might not be all bad or at least the best of the worst. 

What else is everyone doing today?


----------



## MASEML

AnnaE said:


> Ladies -- morning!
> 
> Thank you to all of you who have wished me luck with the Brooklyn Half! I survived in one piece and improved my previous best time by 13 minutes. I am pretty close to qualifying for Boston Marathon now! My husband and sister-in-law ran their first with me, and my husband now holds a family record for the fastest first half marathon  He was only a few minutes behind me the whole race, so I am pretty proud as I coached him.
> 
> It was also my birthday, but we barely managed a very casual dinner afterwards because we both were so sore and tired. I will say that it was the least glamorous birthday I have ever had, but I was still exceptionally pleased with the day.



*AnnaE*, first - big big congrats for completing the Brooklyn Half. Congrats on improving your record by 13 minutes - wow (that is huge!) and big congrats to your DH and SIL for finishing too (and for your DH for holding the family record in that category). Wow. 
I've started going for short runs (like 3-4 miles) to improve my fitness and *MrsJDS * once mentioned that I could slowly build up to a half marathon - I just googled the mileage - 13 miles? Hmm....not sure about this. 

Second, happy belated birthday! You didn't tell us (obviously not that you should have or needed to)   how exciting to accomplish all these PBs/records on your birthday!! Birthdays are meant to be celebrations in any form, as long as you are with the ones you love and are doing activities that make you happy, that's all that matters! artyhat:artyhat:


----------



## Mindi B

MASEML said:


> Sunday funday! What are everyone's plans? I was up at 4 am (SO woke up to go to the bike race) but fell right back to sleep after he left. Would cheer him at the race but it's in NJ and he says the finish line is like 30-40 minutes away from the city. So I'm thinking of making homemade lasagna (we'll see how this turns out) to celebrate his accomplishment!
> 
> I'm still so so excited about my new purchase and her little rodeo friend! The colour is beautiful. For those of you who own BI (and I believe a few do as its a beautiful colour), wow, I've joined the club. I feel like the next purchase (not for a few months) is going to be a bearn wallet (the clasp on the Kelly I fear will dent the inside of the bag) and a lovely tpfer mentioned that a noir CDC with RG is coming!
> 
> *MrsO*, after your DH and your respective big projects, home free and vacations! Woo hoo!
> Oh too bad you both need to work on Mem Day weekend, but traveling around so or anywhere near that weekend is crazy (price-wise and traffic) so in fact, you both are very smart!
> 
> *Vigee*, why are you on antibiotics? Do you have an infection? Oh no! No getting sick on us!!
> As a never-been-to-medical-school and can't-stand-the-sight-of-blood, I'd prescribe lots of rest and fluids for you! And hugs.
> 
> *Ps- I just went through the entire emoji list. What is the one with the face hitting the horse or donkey on its back? It's under characters.*



MASEML, that emoji is "beating a dead horse."  In other words, "We've covered this at length; let's move on."  Get it?  
Big congrats to your SO on the bike race!  Competing like that is something I can never imagine doing.  Impressive!


----------



## MASEML

Mindi B said:


> MASEML, that emoji is "beating a dead horse."  In other words, "We've covered this at length; let's move on."  Get it?
> Big congrats to your SO on the bike race!  Competing like that is something I can never imagine doing.  Impressive!



*MindiB*, Lol, I get it now! Brilliant! Oh that's why there are flies above the horse, ha ha. 
I'm so not up to speed with these acronyms....


----------



## MSO13

Happy Sunday everyone!

AnnaE, congrats on your marathon and happy birthday! I like those low key yet somehow perfect birthdays the best. Glad your family ran with you, that's awesome. My DH wanted to go see Mad Max too, I asked nicely to wait for On Demand for that one. It's just not my thing. I also wish DH had a few dudes to go see stuff like that with but men have such different friendships with each other than women. 

Maseml, I've made lasagna before-it's fairly straightforward and that's very sweet of you after SO's big race. Your BI is swoon worthy, I'm so happy for you. I saw that comment about the RGHW black CDC, if its Swift I'm in but I'm still not ready to commit to a black CDC that's not exotic. I have worn my Craie 2 days this week, maybe I'll wear it today for the movies.

Madam B, I wish you a successful trip to H today-will you let us know if you discuss Fall scarves with your SA? I'm wondering if they got the list yet and need to go see my SA in the next few weeks. I am excited about the Fall scarf info I've seen so far!

Fab, how was Niagara? Any good finds? 

Vigee, hope you're getting some relaxation in-I'm off to PP2 and will let you know what I think later on. Seems like a good day for it for sure! 

Hi to you Mindi, Kate, Xiangxiang, SmoothCoat, Biscuit and Dharma!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Sunday, ladies! Gorgeous sunny and mild day here today. 
Last night we had my BFF and her DH along with her 11 years old DS and 5 years old DD over but then why not the more the merrier? We texted another couple with a DS who live nearby (all the moms were my uni friends) to join us. Well, it was a fun night but this morning I'm exhausted. Too much entertainment! The kids of all ages loved driving the Lamborghini that Santa brought DDs last Xmas. Did I mentioned that DH added another engine in there for more torque?  The car doesn't go faster but can carry heavier load.

Vigee, glad you enjoyed the movie. Have asked DH to keep an eye out for PP1 on Netflix. Hope you're feeling better and relaxing by the pool today.  If you don't feel better tomorrow, may be your DH can bring you breakfast in bed? 

AnnaE, congrats on completing your race and at a new record time! Woohoo! Way to go GF! And happy belated birthday too! You can always do like me where I celebrate the whole month. Hehe. And congrats to your DH for holding the fastest first half marathon record and for your sister for completing. Kudos to you all!

MASEML, your BI is absolutely stunning! Are you going to carry it tomorrow? I only made lasagna once but it was too much work--I did the 5 layers, 5 cheeses--so I just buy premade from stores now. I think someone mentioned non-cooked pasta lasagna recipe a short while back. Was it Dharma or MrsO? I can't remember.

MrsO, just imagine in a week's time your big project will be over and you can get ready for the holidays. Have you spoken to your SA lately? Hope your reward will come sooner rather than later. I'm going to NF tomorrow. DDs are not thrilled we're not taking them. I feel slightly guilty but it doesn't even faze DH--it's like that with men, I supposed. Which white CDC are you looking for? I can keep an eye out on H.com. Now that I'm on BI, I thought I would help search for everyone's WL. 

MrsJDS, hope you're enjoying your vacation and there's a bathrobe at your current hotel. 

Madam, any news from KoP today? Fingers crossed for you!

xiangxiang, I was just thinking that the white F sunglasses will look gorgeous with a gold H bracelet for your bday. 

Hi dharma, Mindi, Kate, SmoothCoatGirl, meazer and everyone! Have an awesome day! 

ETA: I shouldn't have gone browsing on the F2015 thread. The new scarves look gorgeous. Even the orange PdV that I like will be coming in a twilly. Then there's the new jewelry line that looks somewhat like the Stalle pendant. Wow! I need to start saving now.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies! 
If I remember correctly it was kate who made the lasagna back in April. She sent me a PM with the recipe link and it looked delicious but too much work for a non-cook such as myself. 

FabF, sounds like you had a party last night at your house, what fun! 

MrsO, hope that you enjoyed PP 2, let us know what you think of it. 

MadamB, hope that you had a successful visit to H.

Can't believe all the DHs that want to see Mad Max!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Thanks for the kind words, Fabfashion, Vigee, MrsOwen3 & AnnaE.  
My SA wasn't there today and the ones who were there didn't mention anything new.  I'll see what they have to say next week.


----------



## AnnaE

MASEML said:


> Sunday funday! What are everyone's plans? I was up at 4 am (SO woke up to go to the bike race) but fell right back to sleep after he left. Would cheer him at the race but it's in NJ and he says the finish line is like 30-40 minutes away from the city. So I'm thinking of making homemade lasagna (we'll see how this turns out) to celebrate his accomplishment!





MASEML said:


> *AnnaE*, first - big big congrats for completing the Brooklyn Half. Congrats on improving your record by 13 minutes - wow (that is huge!) and big congrats to your DH and SIL for finishing too (and for your DH for holding the family record in that category). Wow.
> I've started going for short runs (like 3-4 miles) to improve my fitness and *MrsJDS * once mentioned that I could slowly build up to a half marathon - I just googled the mileage - 13 miles? Hmm....not sure about this.
> 
> Second, happy belated birthday! You didn't tell us (obviously not that you should have or needed to)   how exciting to accomplish all these PBs/records on your birthday!! Birthdays are meant to be celebrations in any form, as long as you are with the ones you love and are doing activities that make you happy, that's all that matters! artyhat:artyhat:



Thank you, *MASEML*! I wasn't hiding my birthday ), but I never really got in a habit of properly celebrating it. When I was growing up, it was always either in the middle of finals or after school year ended, depending on the country I lived in at the time, so I never got used to having a big party. I got my husband to sign up for this half marathon as a birthday gift to me, and he seems to have loved it! So I am hoping for more races together, which is the best gift to me.

If you can run 3-4 miles, I think signing up for a 5k (3.1mi) or a 10k (6.2mi) could be a fun thing to do. A half marathon is a bit more involved training-wise, and you have to commit to a 12-week schedule or so if you want to have a good time at the race and after it. But don't listen to me, because I will have you signing up for a half Ironman in no time 

Did you end up making the lasagna? It sounds like a perfect dish post-race! Congrats to your DH on his century ride (I seem to remember you mentioned it was a 100 miler, forgive me if I am mistaken) -- I have yet to go on one, but it will be forthcoming as part of my ironman training.

Cheering on bike races is not really fun, because those take forever, but you only see the competitor for a couple of seconds, and a lot of the time they are too exhausted to even pose for photos (or to even notice you are there). So you made a right decision to sleep in!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *AnnaE*, major congrats on your victory yesterday and setting a new record! Plus, Happy Birthday, glad that you were able celebrate it with a casual dinner!!!
> 
> Regarding the Mad Max movie, not a willing participant in any type of violent entertainment but if you must go ~ know that it has a 98% fresh rating on rottentomatoes.com based on the movie reviews. So, the movie might not be all bad or at least the best of the worst.
> 
> What else is everyone doing today?



Thank you, *Vigee*! We went to Eately here in NYC (Birreria on the rooftop), which is the first time in years we had a birthday dinner for either of us at a place without any Michelin stars (both of us are huge foodies and are always looking for an excuse to go somewhere certifiably delectable), but it was just a very welcome comfort meal. We ate so much bread because of us were craving carbs. Pretty much _all_ the bread. I think the waitstaff were rather confused because we kept asking for more!

My husband doesn't normally care for really violent movies, but he seems keen on seeing this one. He also really likes Charlize Theron, which may be why he really wans to see this one  Oh well. I will just cover my eyes a lot.



MrsOwen3 said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> AnnaE, congrats on your marathon and happy birthday! I like those low key yet somehow perfect birthdays the best. Glad your family ran with you, that's awesome. My DH wanted to go see Mad Max too, I asked nicely to wait for On Demand for that one. It's just not my thing. I also wish DH had a few dudes to go see stuff like that with but men have such different friendships with each other than women.



Hi *MrsOwen*, hmmmm, good idea re: on demand. DH has enough guy friends to watch stuff like that with, but all of them seem to be unavailable. Sigh.



Fabfashion said:


> AnnaE, congrats on completing your race and at a new record time! Woohoo! Way to go GF! And happy belated birthday too! You can always do like me where I celebrate the whole month. Hehe. And congrats to your DH for holding the fastest first half marathon record and for your sister for completing. Kudos to you all!
> 
> ETA: I shouldn't have gone browsing on the F2015 thread. The new scarves look gorgeous. Even the orange PdV that I like will be coming in a twilly. Then there's the new jewelry line that looks somewhat like the Stalle pendant. Wow! I need to start saving now.



Thank you! Maybe I need to get in a habit of celebrating for the entire month, too!

With regards for F15 scarves...so many looked good at me at first, but I actually can't imagine wearing most of them. Maybe it's for the best, as my scarf drawers are just bursting.

I hope I am not missing anyone! 

Question for all of you lovely ladies: would anyone recommend going to Edinburgh next weekend (which is a bank holiday) for 3 or so days? My husband is going back to London tonight for a few weeks, and I though I would fly over next weekend to spend the long weekend with him (and throw in a few more vacation days I think), but since I have just spent 10 days in London, I'd like to go some place else. We We have just been to Paris and many other European capitals ... he suggested Edinburgh as there are direct flights from NYC from me (and then I would fly back to London) and he thinks it should be rather charming. None of us has been. Any thoughts? Or maybe even suggestions for where else to go?  Seems like there is a threat of a looming railroad strike in the UK also, so I think I'd feel better booking a flight vs. taking a train. Thanks for letting me share my travel dilemma


----------



## MASEML

*fabF*, sounds like you had a wonderful evening last night! I love spontaneity - the more, the very merrier! What is this amazing Lamborghini that your DDs are sporting?!! How cute! Start them off young with good taste in sports cars  

Oh yes, the meat sauce is simmering. Getting ready to boil the pasta noodles. I looked for the pre-cooked noodles but whole foods only carried one kind and it was organic. Could've done without the organic but c'est la vie! I think it was Kate who made lasagna...It is easy but very time consuming  

Hmm, good question - probably not going to wear the Constance yet. I don't like to wear anything too name brandy to the office so I'll stick to my generic tote (or garden party, that bag is under the radar). 

*MrsO*, what movie are you seeing today? Woo hoo for the Craie - it goes with everything, doesn't it? Can't wait for the noir but agree, must be in swift. 

*Vigee*, Agree, lasagna is too much work. I don't know why I thought it would be fun to make it. I spent 45 minutes chopping the ingredients, 30 minutes or so making the meat sauce and now have to cook the noodles, then layer - I guess this is the easy part now.  Sigh. 

*Madam* oh no! Saved those coins you found for another day at H. Can't wait to see what comes of next week's trip!


----------



## MASEML

*AnnaE*, omg yes. Go to Edinburgh! I've only been to Glasgow for a weekend and that was so charming and from what I hear Edinburgh is much more charming. I'd take advantage of it! I flew BA to get to Glasgow - these intra country flights are so cheap. Ive been caught in French railroad strikes and that was a mess, so I'd def suggest flying. Im so jealous! 

He did ride 100 miles today. He finished after 8 hours of riding. The winners finished in 4 hours - wow. And, I just watched professional cycling too - those guys finished a 65 miler in 2.5 hours. It's all insane - riding 2.5, 4 and 8 hours. I applaud everyone who enters these long distance races. I can barely get through a 1.5 hour yoga class (in fact, I can't. I intended to go to one today but skipped out and went to a 1 hour bar class).  

A bday celebration at Birrera is perfect! Such a fun place!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

AnnaE said:


> Thank you, *MASEML*! I wasn't hiding my birthday ), but I never really got in a habit of properly celebrating it. When I was growing up, it was always either in the middle of finals or after school year ended, depending on the country I lived in at the time, so I never got used to having a big party. I got my husband to sign up for this half marathon as a birthday gift to me, and he seems to have loved it! So I am hoping for more races together, which is the best gift to me.
> 
> If you can run 3-4 miles, I think signing up for a 5k (3.1mi) or a 10k (6.2mi) could be a fun thing to do. A half marathon is a bit more involved training-wise, and you have to commit to a 12-week schedule or so if you want to have a good time at the race and after it. But don't listen to me, because I will have you signing up for a half Ironman in no time
> 
> Did you end up making the lasagna? It sounds like a perfect dish post-race! Congrats to your DH on his century ride (I seem to remember you mentioned it was a 100 miler, forgive me if I am mistaken) -- I have yet to go on one, but it will be forthcoming as part of my ironman training.
> 
> Cheering on bike races is not really fun, because those take forever, but you only see the competitor for a couple of seconds, and a lot of the time they are too exhausted to even pose for photos (or to even notice you are there). So you made a right decision to sleep in!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *Vigee*! We went to Eately here in NYC (Birreria on the rooftop), which is the first time in years we had a birthday dinner for either of us at a place without any Michelin stars (both of us are huge foodies and are always looking for an excuse to go somewhere certifiably delectable), but it was just a very welcome comfort meal. We ate so much bread because of us were craving carbs. Pretty much _all_ the bread. I think the waitstaff were rather confused because we kept asking for more!
> 
> My husband doesn't normally care for really violent movies, but he seems keen on seeing this one. He also really likes Charlize Theron, which may be why he really wans to see this one  Oh well. I will just cover my eyes a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi *MrsOwen*, hmmmm, good idea re: on demand. DH has enough guy friends to watch stuff like that with, but all of them seem to be unavailable. Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Maybe I need to get in a habit of celebrating for the entire month, too!
> 
> With regards for F15 scarves...so many looked good at me at first, but I actually can't imagine wearing most of them. Maybe it's for the best, as my scarf drawers are just bursting.
> 
> I hope I am not missing anyone!
> 
> Question for all of you lovely ladies: would anyone recommend going to Edinburgh next weekend (which is a bank holiday) for 3 or so days? My husband is going back to London tonight for a few weeks, and I though I would fly over next weekend to spend the long weekend with him (and throw in a few more vacation days I think), but since I have just spent 10 days in London, I'd like to go some place else. We We have just been to Paris and many other European capitals ... he suggested Edinburgh as there are direct flights from NYC from me (and then I would fly back to London) and he thinks it should be rather charming. None of us has been. Any thoughts? Or maybe even suggestions for where else to go?  Seems like there is a threat of a looming railroad strike in the UK also, so I think I'd feel better booking a flight vs. taking a train. Thanks for letting me share my travel dilemma



I recommend going to Edinburgh any time.  It's one of the most wonderful places I've ever visited.  Be sure to walk the royal mile when you go.


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello all and thanks, Vigee, Maseml, SmoothCoatGirl, Fabfashion & MrsJDS.  I plan to take a bright pink tote bag that I got at Neiman's scent event with me to H tomorrow- sort of a subliminal message.
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished another day's yard work and found more coins when I planted a new carnation.  The azaleas are almost finished and the hydrangeas are starting to get buds.




My azaleas are gone!! So are my lilacs!!They vanish too quickly!! My peonies are out now though!! 

Whenever I find a coin I think of my mother. Maybe someone is sending you a sweet message Madam Bijoux  your garden is lovely!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Freckles1 said:


> My azaleas are gone!! So are my lilacs!!They vanish too quickly!! My peonies are out now though!!
> 
> Whenever I find a coin I think of my mother. Maybe someone is sending you a sweet message Madam Bijoux  your garden is lovely!!



Thank you, Freckles1!  I hope to keep finding more coins.


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> Thanks for the kind words, Fabfashion, Vigee, MrsOwen3 & AnnaE.
> My SA wasn't there today and the ones who were there didn't mention anything new.  I'll see what they have to say next week.



I'm hoping to pay a visit to chat with my SA in early June about the next season scarves, I feel like it's going to be a tough season for me in a good way! 

Did you ever get that piece you were waiting to do a reveal with or did I miss it?


----------



## MSO13

AnnaE said:


> Thank you, *MASEML*! I wasn't hiding my birthday ), but I never really got in a habit of properly celebrating it. When I was growing up, it was always either in the middle of finals or after school year ended, depending on the country I lived in at the time, so I never got used to having a big party. I got my husband to sign up for this half marathon as a birthday gift to me, and he seems to have loved it! So I am hoping for more races together, which is the best gift to me.
> 
> If you can run 3-4 miles, I think signing up for a 5k (3.1mi) or a 10k (6.2mi) could be a fun thing to do. A half marathon is a bit more involved training-wise, and you have to commit to a 12-week schedule or so if you want to have a good time at the race and after it. But don't listen to me, because I will have you signing up for a half Ironman in no time
> 
> Did you end up making the lasagna? It sounds like a perfect dish post-race! Congrats to your DH on his century ride (I seem to remember you mentioned it was a 100 miler, forgive me if I am mistaken) -- I have yet to go on one, but it will be forthcoming as part of my ironman training.
> 
> Cheering on bike races is not really fun, because those take forever, but you only see the competitor for a couple of seconds, and a lot of the time they are too exhausted to even pose for photos (or to even notice you are there). So you made a right decision to sleep in!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *Vigee*! We went to Eately here in NYC (Birreria on the rooftop), which is the first time in years we had a birthday dinner for either of us at a place without any Michelin stars (both of us are huge foodies and are always looking for an excuse to go somewhere certifiably delectable), but it was just a very welcome comfort meal. We ate so much bread because of us were craving carbs. Pretty much _all_ the bread. I think the waitstaff were rather confused because we kept asking for more!
> 
> My husband doesn't normally care for really violent movies, but he seems keen on seeing this one. He also really likes Charlize Theron, which may be why he really wans to see this one  Oh well. I will just cover my eyes a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi *MrsOwen*, hmmmm, good idea re: on demand. DH has enough guy friends to watch stuff like that with, but all of them seem to be unavailable. Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Maybe I need to get in a habit of celebrating for the entire month, too!
> 
> With regards for F15 scarves...so many looked good at me at first, but I actually can't imagine wearing most of them. Maybe it's for the best, as my scarf drawers are just bursting.
> 
> I hope I am not missing anyone!
> 
> Question for all of you lovely ladies: would anyone recommend going to Edinburgh next weekend (which is a bank holiday) for 3 or so days? My husband is going back to London tonight for a few weeks, and I though I would fly over next weekend to spend the long weekend with him (and throw in a few more vacation days I think), but since I have just spent 10 days in London, I'd like to go some place else. We We have just been to Paris and many other European capitals ... he suggested Edinburgh as there are direct flights from NYC from me (and then I would fly back to London) and he thinks it should be rather charming. None of us has been. Any thoughts? Or maybe even suggestions for where else to go?  Seems like there is a threat of a looming railroad strike in the UK also, so I think I'd feel better booking a flight vs. taking a train. Thanks for letting me share my travel dilemma



I have not been to Edinburgh but DH has and loved it. He hasn't been in years and he likely didn't venture to the most chic places, it was travel with bands on tour a while ago but it's on his list of places for us to go together someday! Hope you make the trip happen, it sounds like fun! 

I may actually be persuaded to see Mad Max now, today I went to a new movie theater and it had motorized reclining seats and you chose your seat when you bought the tickets. It was very comfy, nice and clean so I wouldn't mind going again. At least if I'm bored I'll be able to nap comfortably!


----------



## MSO13

MASEML said:


> *fabF*, sounds like you had a wonderful evening last night! I love spontaneity - the more, the very merrier! What is this amazing Lamborghini that your DDs are sporting?!! How cute! Start them off young with good taste in sports cars
> 
> Oh yes, the meat sauce is simmering. Getting ready to boil the pasta noodles. I looked for the pre-cooked noodles but whole foods only carried one kind and it was organic. Could've done without the organic but c'est la vie! I think it was Kate who made lasagna...It is easy but very time consuming
> 
> Hmm, good question - probably not going to wear the Constance yet. I don't like to wear anything too name brandy to the office so I'll stick to my generic tote (or garden party, that bag is under the radar).
> 
> *MrsO*, what movie are you seeing today? Woo hoo for the Craie - it goes with everything, doesn't it? Can't wait for the noir but agree, must be in swift.
> 
> *Vigee*, Agree, lasagna is too much work. I don't know why I thought it would be fun to make it. I spent 45 minutes chopping the ingredients, 30 minutes or so making the meat sauce and now have to cook the noodles, then layer - I guess this is the easy part now.  Sigh.
> 
> *Madam* oh no! Saved those coins you found for another day at H. Can't wait to see what comes of next week's trip!



I went to see Pitch Perfect 2 by myself this afternoon, a perfect way to destress without shopping! It was great, very light and fun. I have to say I liked the first one very much but this time I didn't know a lot of the songs-I'm barely aware of what happens in popular music these days but it was a fun way to spend a muggy, cloudy afternoon! 

You're almost home with the lasagna, the assembly is the easy part! Good for you making your own meat sauce!


----------



## MSO13

Evening ladies!

I ran a few errands for work after Pitch Perfect 2 which I enjoyed. I'm glad to have those tasks done today, one less thing to worry about. 

Now I'm watching some tv that I recorded, I love Shark Tank and they just did a show revisiting some of the previous deals on the show. It's interesting to see who is doing well and who is struggling and I'm glad they're showing a bit of what it takes to build a business. So much of the social media version of entrepreneurship glosses over the years of hard work and the stress of keeping things going. 

I'm also watching a 20/20 on counterfeits, everything from medication to bags and makeup. It's so scary and it makes me appreciate that I found tPF when I was looking to figure out avoiding fakes with vintage bags. I'll have to look it up but I think it was almost exactly a year ago that I joined and bought my first scarf! 

Anyway happy to have found this site and you guys! Hope you all have a wonderful evening!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  We are back from a day of sightseeing and it was the most beautiful day outside. Ate lunch al fresco while watching the people go by, walked some more in the shopping district and then went back to the hotel where we spent a good hour in the pool and hot tub. And yes, we have bathrobes here. It is THAT kind of a hotel!  We always get two rooms - a suite for DH and I and a room for the kids and our nanny - so the kids run back and forth. All good fun for the kids. 

First off - Anna - major congrats on lowering your PB by 13 mins. That is really, really impressive (for those of you who don't race, dropping your time by even 5 mins over a half marathon is significant)!  A happy birthday to you too!!

Madam - gorgeous garden pics and I too was wondering if the squirrels were helping you towards your new H purchase!  When I asked my SA last week about FW scarves, she told me she didn't have any info.

FabF - sounds like you had a perfect evening with friends. That is hilarious about your DH giving the lambo an extra engine boost. Men and their cars. DH loves to rev his new car in the underground parking garages and in the downtown corridors where the sounds just reverberate everywhere. 

MrsO - my city needs movie theatres with recliners as you mentioned for the times I take DS to some puerile movie he needs to see! Zzzzzz. Do we sound like we are moving into the lazy boy phase of our lives?!?  By the way I think I forgot to mention how sharp your new Celine bracelet looks!!!

Maseml - kudos to you for making lasagna. Too much effort for me. I don't cook anymore! Through my work I get to volunteer for a day somewhere on company time so I'm going to a shelter where I'm going to cook. DH laughed at me and asked if I was going to bring my housekeeper along since I never cook at home!  Hmmmm!  Have you worn your new Constance yet?!?  Love!!! I have a bearn BS/BI Epsom which you should get. It was a gift from DH for Xmas one year.


----------



## Suncatcher

Vigee - what are you up to today?  I don't know anything about mad max. Isn't that an old movie with Tina turner?  I'm so out of it!  I too am loving some of the FW offerings. Tygre tygre CSGM and the new long necklace with the mors ring detail are some of the items I can't wait to see in the store. 

Xiang - where art thou this weekend?!?


----------



## dharma

Good evening ladies! I hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday! We had a crazy week/weekend , lots of work, then left for NYC  with the sunrise on Saturday to help my niece move out of her dorm, drove her things to grandpa's home in CT, went to a spontaneous family reunion then back to NYC with the sunrise this morning for breakfast at a favorite cafe, then home, more work and finally TPF and a cocktail 
I feel as though I don't belong here because I would rather scratch my own eyes out than see PP2 and can't wait for MadMax.  maybe I need to mellow out and PP2 would be good for me! 
Things I remember from pages of catch up.....

MASEML!!!! Oh my dear!!!! STUNNING!!!! Many congrats on the new Constance, it is just beautiful! Does the élan go crossbody? Can it fit a long wallet? I have toyed with the idea of a Constance but you know my aversion to the H...but it's such a beautiful piece of craftsmanship it makes me weak in the knees. I've tried the Celine box as an alternative but it doesn't go comfortably crossbody on me even though I'm only 5'2" ish. I owned the box for about a week but an SO came in so I returned it and never revisited it. Would love to see a shot of the interior if it's not too much trouble.

More TF and lipstick talk......I think someone mentioned always buying the same color, was it vigee's DD? That's pretty much what I do..... all variations of the TF Indian rose. This past two weeks I went out of my comfort zone and purchased two reds from Nars and the Casablanca from TF.  I think it's the birthday that's making me brave.


Speaking of birthdays, Happy Birthday Anna! (Would love to insert many emoji's here but I keep crashing) congrats on the half and your DH's performance due to your excellent training!!! Never been to Edinburgh, but I would be up for travel at any time so I think you should go!

MrsO, please PM the theater to me......movies have been a problem for DH and his disability and we would love to see MadMax together. These seats sound perfect for him!!!

Afraid of crashing again, to be continued.........


----------



## Suncatcher

Dharma - you must try on a Constance if you can!  I'm the same height as you and the Constance is perfect for a cross body bag. It doesn't fit too much - just my keys, bearn wallet, iPhone, Chapstick and sunglasses (without the case). But you can really dress it up or down. I can wear it grocery shopping, to the hardware store, to Disney land and to evening receptions!  Truly versatile. 

Sounds like you had a really busy weekend and some time with PF at the cafe is just what this doctor orders for you!!!


----------



## dharma

MrsJDS said:


> Dharma - you must try on a Constance if you can!  I'm the same height as you and the Constance is perfect for a cross body bag. It doesn't fit too much - just my keys, bearn wallet, iPhone, Chapstick and sunglasses (without the case). But you can really dress it up or down. I can wear it grocery shopping, to the hardware store, to Disney land and to evening receptions!  Truly versatile.
> 
> Sounds like you had a really busy weekend and some time with PF at the cafe is just what this doctor orders for you!!!



Oh you are getting me very excited.......is yours the élan? I've gone through the Constance thread and still cannot come up with a definitive answer on which styles go crossbody. The price is more attractive on the vintage styles but I'm thinking only the élan and the micro are crossbody from my research. I'll ask my SA when I see her.


----------



## MASEML

MrsO- what did you think of pitch perfect 2? Was it as good as the first? Reclining seats are amazing - fancy cinema! 

Dharma - there's all this talk of mad max. Is it a Mel Gibson movie..I'm thinking no- is he even acting these days? You must see a ton of films given your family is in the business! 

Yes, as MrsJDS says, it can be worn cross body and can fit a long wallet. Pic to come...

Sounds like you had a great weekend. So sweet to help your niece move out of her dorm. Can't believe the school season is over. 

MrsJDS- have not worn my constance yet, but I keep staring at it. I only went to a bar class today and then directly to WF. Will wear it next weekend for sure! 

AnnaE- my flip belt arrived!! Woo hoo! Thanks for introducing me to my lifesaver. Can't wait to take it out for a run (no pun intended, ha!) 

FabF - are you in NF today? Any good deals?


----------



## Suncatcher

dharma said:


> Oh you are getting me very excited.......is yours the élan? I've gone through the Constance thread and still cannot come up with a definitive answer on which styles go crossbody. The price is more attractive on the vintage styles but I'm thinking only the élan and the micro are crossbody from my research. I'll ask my SA when I see her.




Mine is the élan - like MASEML. See pic. Mine is malachite.


----------



## MASEML

*Dharma*, here's a pic of the inside. There are two long compartments. The inside is lined with a smooth leather. Have a chanel wallet inside since my kelly wallet isn't going to work (the turn lock). 

Thanks for the big congrats! I'm thrilled with this purchase. It boiled all down to luck.


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> Mine is the élan - like MASEML. See pic. Mine is malachite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999334



Love this MrsJDS!! Malachite is stunning!

Your hotel situation has been remedied! Woo hoo! Taking your nanny is key. We have friends who do that too - they are in France right now for the month. How was sightseeing? Wherever you are, hope you are getting in some breathtaking sights!


----------



## dharma

MadameB, could the coins be a previous gardner's way of adding more iron to the soil? I've heard of adding pennies for tulips. Or perhaps the local tooth faeries have decided your garden is a safe hiding place 

Mrs JDS and Vigee, totally understand wanting your privacy on the vacation destination and the boots respectively. Will be excited to hear about either when you decide to disclose!


Freckles, I'm sorry for your sadness when the plants' season is over. My city garden is so tiny that when something dies off, I'm left with a gaping hole. I made the mistake of a lilac bush a few years ago, it is now massive but only lasts about a week...... when and if it decides to flower. I've asked almost everyone I know with a suburban home to take my mature tree but can't find a willing gardner. I can't bear to dig it up and just kill it so it stays put. I'd love to replace it with something that looks great all season, even of it's not a flowering plant.


----------



## dharma

MrsJDS said:


> Mine is the élan - like MASEML. See pic. Mine is malachite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999334





MASEML said:


> *Dharma*, here's a pic of the inside. There are two long compartments. The inside is lined with a smooth leather. Have a chanel wallet inside since my kelly wallet isn't going to work (the turn lock).
> 
> Thanks for the big congrats! I'm thrilled with this purchase. It boiled all down to luck.



You guys are killing me with all of this beauty! Both colors are AMAZING!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## dharma

MASEML said:


> MrsO- what did you think of pitch perfect 2? Was it as good as the first? Reclining seats are amazing - fancy cinema!
> 
> Dharma - there's all this talk of mad max. Is it a Mel Gibson movie..I'm thinking no- is he even acting these days? You must see a ton of films given your family is in the business!
> 
> Yes, as MrsJDS says, it can be worn cross body and can fit a long wallet. Pic to come...
> 
> Sounds like you had a great weekend. So sweet to help your niece move out of her dorm. Can't believe the school season is over.
> 
> MrsJDS- have not worn my constance yet, but I keep staring at it. I only went to a bar class today and then directly to WF. Will wear it next weekend for sure!
> 
> AnnaE- my flip belt arrived!! Woo hoo! Thanks for introducing me to my lifesaver. Can't wait to take it out for a run (no pun intended, ha!)
> 
> FabF - are you in NF today? Any good deals?



No Mel Gibson, but he was in the original which I barely remember. Same director though and he is now in his 70's. I can imagine that as an artist it must be incredibly fulfilling to revisit a concept with the all the new technology available in special effects. I am more of a sci fi fan than post apocalyptic  genres but the reviews are incredible and it's something DH and I can do together.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Wowza this cafe thread is moving this evening! Just going to jump right in here now :splash:

*AnnaE*, Birreria's menu looks delicious. Yes, looked it up and will have to try it out some time when I'm in NYC. My vote for Edinburgh is a definite AYE, always up for a vacation ~ anytime almost anywhere in spite of the airline flights that give me minor panic attacks lol. So I say pack your bags and get on with it, right?

*Freckles*, welcome! Our azaleas are in full bloom still and so beautiful. Just took pics today for our DDs but can't post them here because of privacy ~ what is left of my anonymity would really be gone.  We don't have any lilacs but how wonderful for you that you could enjoy them in your yard. 

*MrsO*, totally with you that this is going to be a tough scarf season coming up. F/W is typically my favorite and always see so many gorgeous H designs. Glad that you liked PP 2, was totally afraid that you would hate it. It is definitely entertainment and a pleasant way to spend a few hours ~ not brilliant, electrifying or enlightening but fun. 

*MASEML*, finished with the lasagna yet? Kudos to you for this dinner because if it were left in my hands we all know that after the first thirty minutes of slicing and dicing, take-out would be ordered pronto. Would love to see a pic of the finished product! 

*MrsJDS*, LOVE the Tygre Tygre CSGM and going on the WL for that one. Have not seen the long necklace with the Mors ring, where is it hiding?  Am totally sold on the Constance and Constance Elan if they can be worn cross-body as you said. It is such a great H bag and I have always liked it. *MASEML*, are you listening?

*FabF*, have a great trip to NF tomorrow and hopefully you had a restful day recovering from last night's party.  

*dharma*, how great that you are going to see MM, like *MrsJDS* I remember only MM Beyond  Thunderdome with Tina Turner and Mel Gibson, which I never saw but has a cult following from what I hear. After seeing it, please give us your review. My bucket list includes Furious 7 and Avengers: Age of Ultron, both of which I might see flying solo. 

Also, it was my DD who has twenty ~ maybe thirty ~ shades of the same neutral lipstick. She knows this and laughs about it when I go through her lipsticks looking for one to wear. Glad to hear that you broke out of your comfort zone and bought a few Nars reds and TF's Casablanca. Love all of the TF shades, it is difficult to pick just one! 

*MadamB*, surely there will be something new for you at H next week, fingers crossed.

So, hope that everyone has a great Sunday evening and hello to all those cafe members that I missed.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Mine is the élan - like MASEML. See pic. Mine is malachite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999334



*MrsJDS*,


----------



## Freckles1

Oh ladies! You are SO fun!!

MASEML ... You HAVE to try the no bake lasagna noodles!! They are incredible!! And I have only made Emeril's  lasagna.. But it is fantastic!!

Vigee I hope you sit outside and enjoy your beautiful azaleas!! Mine go SO quickly!! 
My roses are looking good...  
And my peonies. And as far as going solo to the movies... I love going alone! And I will be seeing PP2 and MM for sure. Both look like winners!



Dharma don't you dare dig up you lilac bush... Maybe someone could prune it for you? I do understand your dilemma though. When we moved to the house we are in now I had to have gardners take foliage and beautiful plants out... Horrifying but it was just too much to maintain!! I did have several friends come and recuse a few  hostas. 

Mrs O you are my guide to the beauty of H scarves/shawls... I have only recently jumped into this world... Purchased a Flamingo Party 140 in April. DH and I are headed to NY this coming weekend. I hope to find another beauty. I do enjoy the bigger shawl/scarf size. 

Everyone have a lovely Sunday evening!!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hello and thanks, MrsOwen3, MrsJDS and Dharma.  I'm still waiting for that goodie.


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*,




Thanks Vigee!  [emoji7]

See pic from the FW thread reattached below. I want the long necklace on the left.


----------



## MASEML

dharma said:


> No Mel Gibson, but he was in the original which I barely remember. Same director though and he is now in his 70's. I can imagine that as an artist it must be incredibly fulfilling to revisit a concept with the all the new technology available in special effects. I am more of a sci fi fan than post apocalyptic  genres but the reviews are incredible and it's something DH and I can do together.




*Dharma*, ahhh knew it sounded familiar. I'll have to google the premise - don't think I've seen any previews. I agree, would be great to refilm a movie using new technology....kind of like the upcoming Star Wars. Is that something you like? It's sci-fi, I think. 




VigeeLeBrun said:


> Wowza this cafe thread is moving this evening! Just going to jump right in here now :splash:
> 
> 
> *MASEML*, finished with the lasagna yet? Kudos to you for this dinner because if it were left in my hands we all know that after the first thirty minutes of slicing and dicing, take-out would be ordered pronto. Would love to see a pic of the finished product!
> 
> *MrsJDS*, LOVE the Tygre Tygre CSGM and going on the WL for that one. Have not seen the long necklace with the Mors ring, where is it hiding?  Am totally sold on the Constance and Constance Elan if they can be worn cross-body as you said. It is such a great H bag and I have always liked it. *MASEML*, are you listening?



*Vigee*, I thought about taking a photo but decided against it. I usually take photos of the meals I make but don't know why I didn't this time. There are leftovers but I think that would be an unappealing photo to look at. 

Oooh, I am listening Vigee! Are you now starting a hunt for a Constance?  



Freckles1 said:


> Oh ladies! You are SO fun!!
> 
> MASEML ... You HAVE to try the no bake lasagna noodles!! They are incredible!! And I have only made Emeril's  lasagna.. But it is fantastic!!




Hi *freckles*, how are you? Welcome! Will need to get the no boil noodles - heard they are amazing and a timesaver. Let's say I used the whole box of noodles without realizing that I cooked too many. Felt bad to throw the unused noodles away so I've wrapped them up - unsure what to do with it. Any ideas? Seen recipes that use them as roll ups with some sort of filling inside. 




MrsJDS said:


> Thanks Vigee!  [emoji7]
> 
> See pic from the FW thread reattached below. I want the long necklace on the left.
> View attachment 2999472



*MrsJDS*, at first, I thought it was your jewelry box and I was floored (the jewels inside and the box itself). The necklace is gorgeous for sure! Hmm...I need a new necklace.


----------



## Fabfashion

Good (late) evening, ladies! DH and I took DDs to their schoolmate's home for a play date at 4:30pm. It was supposed to be about 2-3 hours with dinner. Well, it turned out to be 5 hours with lots of wine. DD's friend's DF is in the same field as DH and they got along great. The DM is an interior designer who has a gorgeous closet for just shoes and Chanel & other designer bags--a lady after my own heart. They moved into their current house at the end of last year after gutting it and renovating top to bottom. Let's just said they're not coming to our house any time soon, or at least not until I changed all my furniture! 

MrsO, glad you had a relaxing and fun time watching PP2. I think there's a theatre around here that has reclining premium seats and also serves alcohol. I heard it on the radio a while ago. 

MrsJDS, love your malachite Constance!  Can the strap be worn just over the shoulder without doing crossbody? How far is the drop?

Vigee, did you have a nice day at the pool earlier? What's your plan for tomorrow (Monday)?

MASEML, thanks for the interior pic of your C. I didn't know it has 2 compartments. I thought it's like the Chanel flap with just one open interior. I think I'd love a Constance Cartable but with longer straps to wear over the shoulder. Somehow I just can't seem to downsize.

dharma, sounds like you have a busy weekende. So nice of you to help your niece moved. I'm planning to go to the TF counter some time this week to check out other lipstick shades. May be a SA there can do a little makeover for me so I know what to buy. Whenever I do that at the Armani or YSL counter, I always walked away with $$$ in cosmetics, half of which never get used. Oh, I found a YSL red gloss that I bought in the winter still in its box. Not sure why I chose that particular one. Hmm... On a flowering plant that looks decent after it finishes blooming, how about peonies? I'm planning to plant a couple more to fill up the spots I used to have roses.

xiangxiang, hope things are less hectic for you at work this week and your particular staff steps up his/her game. Hate carrying deadweight. On a happier note, have you decided on the sunglasses?

Madam, good luck next week! Persistence pays off in the end. 

Freckles1, welcome to the cafe! I too get very sad when the perennials lose their flowers. We have such a long cold winter here and I wish the flowers bloom throughout the summer. I used to plant roses all over but removed them all when my little DDs started walking around. I didn't want them to hurt themselves. May be I'll plant them again in a few years.

Hi to everyone else! Good night.


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> Oh ladies! You are SO fun!!
> 
> MASEML ... You HAVE to try the no bake lasagna noodles!! They are incredible!! And I have only made Emeril's  lasagna.. But it is fantastic!!
> 
> Vigee I hope you sit outside and enjoy your beautiful azaleas!! Mine go SO quickly!!
> My roses are looking good...
> And my peonies. And as far as going solo to the movies... I love going alone! And I will be seeing PP2 and MM for sure. Both look like winners!
> 
> 
> 
> Dharma don't you dare dig up you lilac bush... Maybe someone could prune it for you? I do understand your dilemma though. When we moved to the house we are in now I had to have gardners take foliage and beautiful plants out... Horrifying but it was just too much to maintain!! I did have several friends come and recuse a few  hostas.
> 
> Mrs O you are my guide to the beauty of H scarves/shawls... I have only recently jumped into this world... Purchased a Flamingo Party 140 in April. DH and I are headed to NY this coming weekend. I hope to find another beauty. I do enjoy the bigger shawl/scarf size.
> 
> Everyone have a lovely Sunday evening!!!!




Hi Freckles! Welcome to the cafe!!

I'm fairly new to scarves myself so I may not be the most experienced guide [emoji4] I just read the threads and learn. 

Flamingo Party is a great design, especially in the large format. What color way did you get? I hope you have a great time in NY, are you looking for another 140cm or smaller? I get a lot of wear from my 140cm silks as well and the mousselines are very popular with our friends here in the cafe.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Thanks Vigee!  [emoji7]
> 
> See pic from the FW thread reattached below. I want the long necklace on the left.
> View attachment 2999472



*MrsJDS*, good morning! Didn't see that specific H pic on the thread but I peruse the thread very quickly must admit. Now, I could possibly fall in love with that necklace ~ saved the pic and will show it to my SA once F/W officially opens. Plus, just noticed that the necklace looks like it might have the Gamma buckle design that I love. Thanks for the pic. 

When do you come back home from your long weekend getaway?


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies!  We are back from a day of sightseeing and it was the most beautiful day outside. Ate lunch al fresco while watching the people go by, walked some more in the shopping district and then went back to the hotel where we spent a good hour in the pool and hot tub. And yes, we have bathrobes here. It is THAT kind of a hotel!  We always get two rooms - a suite for DH and I and a room for the kids and our nanny - so the kids run back and forth. All good fun for the kids.
> 
> First off - Anna - major congrats on lowering your PB by 13 mins. That is really, really impressive (for those of you who don't race, dropping your time by even 5 mins over a half marathon is significant)!  A happy birthday to you too!!
> 
> Madam - gorgeous garden pics and I too was wondering if the squirrels were helping you towards your new H purchase!  When I asked my SA last week about FW scarves, she told me she didn't have any info.
> 
> FabF - sounds like you had a perfect evening with friends. That is hilarious about your DH giving the lambo an extra engine boost. Men and their cars. DH loves to rev his new car in the underground parking garages and in the downtown corridors where the sounds just reverberate everywhere.
> 
> MrsO - my city needs movie theatres with recliners as you mentioned for the times I take DS to some puerile movie he needs to see! Zzzzzz. Do we sound like we are moving into the lazy boy phase of our lives?!?  By the way I think I forgot to mention how sharp your new Celine bracelet looks!!!
> 
> Maseml - kudos to you for making lasagna. Too much effort for me. I don't cook anymore! Through my work I get to volunteer for a day somewhere on company time so I'm going to a shelter where I'm going to cook. DH laughed at me and asked if I was going to bring my housekeeper along since I never cook at home!  Hmmmm!  Have you worn your new Constance yet?!?  Love!!! I have a bearn BS/BI Epsom which you should get. It was a gift from DH for Xmas one year.




I have to say lazy boys at least at the movies aren't bad at all! I don't think they go with our interior styles though! [emoji6] I'm thinking a nice mid century chaise longue for our new bedroom would be similar. Thanks about the bracelet, I love it!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> I have to say lazy boys at least at the movies aren't bad at all! I don't think they go with our interior styles though! [emoji6] I'm thinking a nice mid century chaise longue for our new bedroom would be similar. Thanks about the bracelet, I love it!



Good morning ladies! 

*MrsO*, went to a movie theater when I visited my DDs in LA last Jan/Feb that had reclining seats, alcohol served, gourmet meals, blankets, a wait staff and complimentary popcorn. It's called iPic and has MM, PP2, Avengers, etc all showing now. It's a terrific experience and one day last year my eldest DD and a friend stayed at iPic all day long and watched three different movies, lol. My bet is that they were probably in their PJs, too. Ahhh, life in la la land! 

Also, your new Celine bracelet is so gorgeous and am glad that you spontaneously bought it at NM. Funny enough, never think of looking for jewelry at NM, might have to pause a moment to look around next time I am there. 

*MASEML*, think that using your left-over lasagna noodles as roll-ups stuffed with ricotta cheese, sausage and other ingredients will be fabulous. No problem about the missing pic of your fresh lasagna from yesterday, probably would have gained weight just by LOOKING at it. 

The interior of your Constance Èlan looks very roomy and love your Chanel wallet too. Eventually, need a new wallet and am thinking about a Bearn or an LV Zippy wallet ~ so different ~ but I do find that LV wallets are virtually indestructible am very hard on my SLGs.  Just not sure of the color yet, maybe a red or beige will be good for me. That is way down the road for me and too soon to start thinking about. 

*FabF*, sounds like you had another fun evening last night! The parties do not stop with you around, lol. Glad that you had such a good day yesterday! 

*MadamB*, so sorry that you are waiting with baited breath for the arrival of your H reveal. Soon, it will come in soon! 

*AnnaE*, have you decided to pack your suitcase and is your travel dilemma resolved?

*xiangxiang*, GF have been missing you!!! Hope that you are well and not terribly busy with your project but have a feeling that life is pulling you in a million directions. 

*Freckles*, glad that you find our cafe fun ~ the ladies here are accomplished, intelligent and amusing ~ a wonderful combination of attributes and hard to beat. Our yard is still full of azaleas everywhere and here is a pic that is cropped so our house is not entirely visible but you can see just the front border of blooms and the peonies are due soon. Love peonies, they are my very favorite! Our yard is now my DH's accomplishment and his favorite hobby, cannot take any credit what so ever, I simply enjoy the fruits of his labor. 







Have a great day ladies and hello to everyone that I missed!


----------



## MASEML

*Vigee*, the lasagna was delicious. Tonight's dinner as well since my SO is out this evening. Will investigate this roll ups idea! 

The LV zippies are indestructible. I have one from a few years ago that is still retained it's shape. I wouldn't suggest getting one of their special editions with playful prints stamped on - the paint or whatever they use chips off. Anyway, nothing to consider now. Hope you find your constance soon - what colour are you interested in? 

Love your house and azaleas! Your landscaping is beautiful, look at your lush greenery! What style is your house? victorian?


----------



## MASEML

*Vigee*, Will just add that my dream house in the neighbourhood I grew up in is just like yours. You have my dream house!


----------



## Freckles1

Good morning ladies!!

MASEML  what about making smaller "ribbons" out of the lasagna noodles and frying them... So they are crispy... Use them as a topping for another entree or a salad? Vigee has a great idea - filling of sausage and ricotta. That sounds tasty!!  And yes the name of those fantastic noodles is no boil!! Silly me I was in too much of a hurry writing last evening! Glad you knew what I meant! 

Fabfasion  roses are the best!! Mine are very hearty! I will say that my double knockout rose bushes are not doing well this spring.... I may have to replace them. Flowers are definitely hard with smaller children. My DS and DD always wanted to pick and smell everything!! 
It sounds like you and your family had a wonderful Sunday evening!! I bet the "Chanel" closet was a sight to be seen!
You are too funny talking about your furniture. When my DS was small we didn't have furniture in our formal living room... We called it the "kick ball" room!!!  It was really a lot of fun for him. And us!! No worries of anything breaking!!

Vigee your home and flowers are just gorgeous!! What vibrant colors!! I have vases of peonies all over my house right now!! I can't get enough of their fantastic scent!! Do you like Jo Malone? I discovered her Peony and suede fragrance last summer. It is very nice and not too strong. You might like it!! 

Mrs O I have Flamingo Party in natural - the colors are fantastic with my coloring!  I am looking for another 140cm. Any suggestions ladies? I know DH will steer me toward less vibrant colors... He's very Ralph Lauren too say the least (navy, brown, black and white) Ha!!

I hope everyone has a fantastic day and thank you thank you for welcoming me to your cafe. It is such a delight to read all of your sweet notes to one another!


----------



## Suncatcher

Vigee - my suitcase is packed and instead of going home I am going to head to your house!!! Wow it is so beautiful and huge!  And the front of the house is beautifully landscaped too! Maybe you have a guest wing for me?!?  Some of the grandest homes in my neighbourhood look like yours!

I think this house is more English country than Victorian (I live in a city with many Victorian homes).


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> Vigee - my suitcase is packed and instead of going home I am going to head to your house!!! Wow it is so beautiful and huge!  And the front of the house is beautifully landscaped too! Maybe you have a guest wing for me?!?  Some of the grandest homes in my neighbourhood look like yours!
> 
> I think this house is more English country than Victorian (I live in a city with many Victorian homes).



Oooh yes maybe English country, I have no clue. I got a C in high school architecture  
I'm packed too - can I come join?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> *Vigee*, the lasagna was delicious. Tonight's dinner as well since my SO is out this evening. Will investigate this roll ups idea!
> 
> The LV zippies are indestructible. I have one from a few years ago that is still retained it's shape. I wouldn't suggest getting one of their special editions with playful prints stamped on - the paint or whatever they use chips off. Anyway, nothing to consider now. Hope you find your constance soon - what colour are you interested in?
> 
> Love your house and azaleas! Your landscaping is beautiful, look at your lush greenery! What style is your house? victorian?



*MASEML*, our house is an Elizabethan-style all stone home, thanks! 

As far as a Constance, well was thinking of waiting a few years and then investing in a smallish exotic B or would love a K in rose sakura but who knows ~ my B/K collection is quite complete and I honestly don't use them very often. If I was dreaming maybe then the emerald croc Constance GHW that I just saw on evilbay, lol. Very beautiful and green is the one color that I don't have covered. 

Lucky you, more home-made lasagna tonight. Sounds so delicious.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Vigee - my suitcase is packed and instead of going home I am going to head to your house!!! Wow it is so beautiful and huge!  And the front of the house is beautifully landscaped too! Maybe you have a guest wing for me?!?  Some of the grandest homes in my neighbourhood look like yours!
> 
> I think this house is more English country than Victorian (I live in a city with many Victorian homes).



*MrsJDS* and *MASEML*, we have a third floor guest suite with two bedrooms if that works for you? It's pretty private and might be a nice getaway! Maybe the architecture is more English Country rather then Elizabethan, because it definitely does not have spinals or turrets. 

My DH is an über perfectionist and is in charge of all the landscapers, lawn and flower companies, my role is minimal. I choose the tulips and used to plant and divide the hostas, etc. but now we are pretty much set. DH oversees and literally spends hours on the yard every weekend, he must find it relaxing and rewarding. I am in total awe of his diligence with regards to these projects.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Good Morning Ladies,

I had a very enjoyable day on Saturday but not so much yesterday.  Had a migraine headache so I basically did nothing.  Today I feel much better.  

MASEML -  Congrats on your new Constance.  BI is beautiful.  In a few weeks I will be headed over to Germany and Belgium. It's a quick trip and don't think there will be much time available outside of duty free shopping in the airports. If the scheduling works out I may be able to get away for a few hours of shopping but will have to see.  

MrsJDS -  love your malachite Constance.  

Vigee - you have a beautiful home and  the landscaping looks great.  I also have an Ipic theater where I live and love the recliner chairs.  

MadamB - your flowers in your garden are so so colorful. Thanks  for sharing your photos.  

MrsO - very pretty Celine bracelet.  It's always nice when you find something you thought you missed out on and then it appears.  I feel so lucky when that happens.  

Freckles1 - welcome to the cafe.  I bought two Flamingo Party CsGM's this season and never thought I would.  Love the design.  

Fabfashion, dharma, AnnaE, and everyone else hope you have a good day.


----------



## meazar

Good Morning Ladies! I've had a busy weekend, despite one more week of not being able to walk.  Lots of visits from friends, etc.  I have been binging on HGTV and Food network- got motivated on Sat by the Barefoot Contessa to make her Turkey Meatballs-Delicious, but not the best choice when you have limited mobility and have to count on DH to help!  He's not much of a sous chef, and it was a little stressful!  BTW, I swear by Ina's turkey goat cheese lasagna recipe- easy and delish.
Vigee- what a beautiful home!  We can't have azaleas, or tulips, or many other plants because of a hearty deer population.  It's a game deciding what they might choose to allow us to grow each year.
Madame B- your garden is so gorgeous!
Laughing at all of the lipstick talk- I am more of a mascara girl and often forget to put on Lipstick!  But I continue to buy and buy...I prefer Chanel, but will check out TF soon.
Sounds like you all had great weekends...thanks again for helping me pass the time with such entertaining stories!  And welcome *Freckles1* from the most recent newest member!


----------



## AnnaE

Morning, everyone! Busy, busy at work today, but probably for the best, as I am still too sore from the half marathon to be really doing anything else for fun. And what a display of beautiful bags _and_ flowers here! Quite a visual feast, ladies.

I enjoyed reading the movie theater discussion. I think if NYC movie theaters had nice chairs and alcoholic beverages, I could handle any movie! I have been to my share of movie theaters all over the world, and I have always enjoyed the ones with 'chair service' and assigned seating for that matter. Nothing like a good glass of wine while enjoying a great movie (or a cocktail while watching something I have been dragged to! ) I really like watching movies when I fly if it is an airline with a  good wine list: I watched "The Hundred-Foot Journey" while coming back from London enjoying some nice European wines, and it went so well together! Unfortunately, all I get in NYC movie theaters is the smell of stale popcorn. We need some like the kind *Vigee* enjoyed in LA!



MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm also watching a 20/20 on counterfeits, everything from medication to bags and makeup. It's so scary and it makes me appreciate that I found tPF when I was looking to figure out avoiding fakes with vintage bags. I'll have to look it up but I think it was almost exactly a year ago that I joined and bought my first scarf!



*MrsOwen*, I used to live in China, and it was always fascinating seeing things that were counterfeited. I remember I bought a blush brush at a little store in Beijing (I had just lost mine and needed a replacement) and I realized later it had "MAC" on it -- which it obviously was not (it did not even look like one). But it is the best blush brush I have ever bought, and I still use it! I feel bad that it is technically a fake, but I justify it by knowing I did not buy it with an intention of buying a fake MAC one. Tricky, tricky.



MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies!  We are back from a day of sightseeing and it was the most beautiful day outside. Ate lunch al fresco while watching the people go by, walked some more in the shopping district and then went back to the hotel where we spent a good hour in the pool and hot tub. And yes, we have bathrobes here. It is THAT kind of a hotel!  We always get two rooms - a suite for DH and I and a room for the kids and our nanny - so the kids run back and forth. All good fun for the kids.
> 
> First off - Anna - major congrats on lowering your PB by 13 mins. That is really, really impressive (for those of you who don't race, dropping your time by even 5 mins over a half marathon is significant)!  A happy birthday to you too!!



Thank you, *MrsJDS*! I trained pretty hard for that, and I think the next training cycle will be trying to qualify for Boston... scary thought, but I would like to give it a try. 



MASEML said:


> AnnaE- my flip belt arrived!! Woo hoo! Thanks for introducing me to my lifesaver. Can't wait to take it out for a run (no pun intended, ha!)



Let me know how it goes, *MASEML*! I hope it works for you. I ran the half marathon with it, and it was great. Reminds me I need to hand wash it tonight...



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> *MrsO*, went to a movie theater when I visited my DDs in LA last Jan/Feb that had reclining seats, alcohol served, gourmet meals, blankets, a wait staff and complimentary popcorn. It's called iPic and has MM, PP2, Avengers, etc all showing now. It's a terrific experience and one day last year my eldest DD and a friend stayed at iPic all day long and watched three different movies, lol. My bet is that they were probably in their PJs, too. Ahhh, life in la la land!
> 
> *AnnaE*, have you decided to pack your suitcase and is your travel dilemma resolved?
> 
> *Freckles*, glad that you find our cafe fun ~ the ladies here are accomplished, intelligent and amusing ~ a wonderful combination of attributes and hard to beat. Our yard is still full of azaleas everywhere and here is a pic that is cropped so our house is not entirely visible but you can see just the front border of blooms and the peonies are due soon. Love peonies, they are my very favorite! Our yard is now my DH's accomplishment and his favorite hobby, cannot take any credit what so ever, I simply enjoy the fruits of his labor.
> 
> Have a great day ladies and hello to everyone that I missed!



*Vigee*, I am waiting still for DH's verdict. There were no business class seats to Edinburgh (I can fly in coach, of course, but his company would pay for me to take that flight, so why not take a advantage of that?). I think he is talking to his travel specialist to see what else can be done. I pack quickly (by-product of many years of traveling to compete in sports), so I am not too worried. There have been trips in the past where we decided to go somewhere an hour before we had to leave for the airport, and I was fine! 

And I am in awe of your house and yard -- very, very beautiful. Your husband must be so proud of all this greenery! It looks impeccable. I am with *MrsDJS*, maybe I should just come to your house instead of Edinburgh )

Now regarding Birreria: it is a great place! Make sure to make reservations if you decide to go as it gets rather busy. I am always happy to recommend great food places in NYC, although of course there are other ladies from here who I am sure are just as well-versed in all the great places we have!



SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> I had a very enjoyable day on Saturday but not so much yesterday.  Had a migraine headache so I basically did nothing.  Today I feel much better.



Oh no, *SmoothCoatGirl*! I get migraines sometimes, and it took several years before it was diagnosed. A good neurologists really makes a difference! I keep prescription medication for migraines in my purse at all times; they are just so disabling when not treated! I hope you are feeling better now.

Have a great day, everyone! I am curious to find out what happens to leftover lasagna noodles also


----------



## MASEML

Ladies, there's some nice H things on gilt right now. Mark up is a little high but not too bad. Think the mark up is about 1/3 higher? Scarves seem to be priced the same as new but maybe that's because that's Bc of condition? Anyway, I had no idea gilt runs sales.

There's a constance cartable and black gator/croc CDC with ghw.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsJDS said:


> Mine is the élan - like MASEML. See pic. Mine is malachite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999334


 
Another beautiful Malachite


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsJDS said:


> Mine is the élan - like MASEML. See pic. Mine is malachite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999334


 


SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> I had a very enjoyable day on Saturday but not so much yesterday.  Had a migraine headache so I basically did nothing.  Today I feel much better.
> 
> MASEML -  Congrats on your new Constance.  BI is beautiful.  In a few weeks I will be headed over to Germany and Belgium. It's a quick trip and don't think there will be much time available outside of duty free shopping in the airports. If the scheduling works out I may be able to get away for a few hours of shopping but will have to see.
> 
> MrsJDS -  love your malachite Constance.
> 
> Vigee - you have a beautiful home and  the landscaping looks great.  I also have an Ipic theater where I live and love the recliner chairs.
> 
> MadamB - your flowers in your garden are so so colorful. Thanks  for sharing your photos.
> 
> MrsO - very pretty Celine bracelet.  It's always nice when you find something you thought you missed out on and then it appears.  I feel so lucky when that happens.
> 
> Freckles1 - welcome to the cafe.  I bought two Flamingo Party CsGM's this season and never thought I would.  Love the design.
> 
> Fabfashion, dharma, AnnaE, and everyone else hope you have a good day.


 


meazar said:


> Good Morning Ladies! I've had a busy weekend, despite one more week of not being able to walk.  Lots of visits from friends, etc.  I have been binging on HGTV and Food network- got motivated on Sat by the Barefoot Contessa to make her Turkey Meatballs-Delicious, but not the best choice when you have limited mobility and have to count on DH to help!  He's not much of a sous chef, and it was a little stressful!  BTW, I swear by Ina's turkey goat cheese lasagna recipe- easy and delish.
> Vigee- what a beautiful home!  We can't have azaleas, or tulips, or many other plants because of a hearty deer population.  It's a game deciding what they might choose to allow us to grow each year.
> Madame B- your garden is so gorgeous!
> Laughing at all of the lipstick talk- I am more of a mascara girl and often forget to put on Lipstick!  But I continue to buy and buy...I prefer Chanel, but will check out TF soon.
> Sounds like you all had great weekends...thanks again for helping me pass the time with such entertaining stories!  And welcome *Freckles1* from the most recent newest member!


 
Thanks so much, SmoothCoatGirl & MrsJDS.  Happy Monday, everybody!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - we are in the car right now, en route to Vigee's splendid home - I mean, en route home!!!  We have had a wonderful few days in Montreal. DH had an event here which took us here for the long weekend. If you have not been, Montreal is a charming city that has beautiful old architecture and a European feel old town with cobblestone streets and lots of street action. Great for a weekend trip, especially this weekend when the weather was glorious. 

Vigee - no wonder you spend so much time by your pool!  Your landscaping must be akin to a pastoral oasis!  What are you up to today?  I remember your description of the LA movie watching experience. So decadent!  I once went to a movie in tel aviv. There they have an intermission during the movie where a sweep is done. That was an interesting experience. 

Meazar - what shows do you like to watch on HGTV?  HGTV is my guilty pleasure too. I watch it while working out so I feel like I get two great benefits in one. 

Freckles - welcome!  I feel like I know the women here very well as many are regular contributors. You will find the conversations lively and you will find that you will learn something all the time. As Vigee mentioned, the women are bright, educated, witty and enjoy great banter on a large variety of topics!

Will pop back in shortly.


----------



## katekluet

I love the way this thread segues from work team issues to lipsticks....and madame B and Vigee, love seeing both of your beautiful gardens! Miss the beautiful east coast springs. Vigee, can we see the peonies also when they bloom? They are my favorite and this year, Traders Joes has had them,what a treat. I also miss lily of the valleys and dogwood trees...none of those grow out here...
. Vigee, your home is so lovely!
MrsO, I know the big project is going to be a success with all your experience and planning,
MrsJDS, your weekend sounds great. My BFF and I may get to maine to see another friend and we will build in Montreal to that road trip, sounds great.
Not much new here except another diet (.....
You Can make lasagne with fresh pasta and not have to precook the pasta at all...works really well. 
I have a big birthday in August  and nothing on the wish list yet...hmmm.....
Hi Maesml, Dharma, everyone


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi Madam - are you also in the garden today?  I love seeing your garden photos as we have an urban backyard (ie a small plot of land). All we have are some rose bushes, two or three beech trees and some evergreens and patio stones. In the front we are getting a big do over. We have some beech trees which provide a lot of shade so we are going to rip up the grass (since the grass always seems to die there) and put some low lying shrubs, ground cover and flowers that can stand the shade. 

Kate - peonies are my favourite flower too!!  You should plan a side trip to Montreal if you haven't been. Montreal is known for its "joie de vivre": the citizens really enjoy the work life balance and they know how to relax well there too!  Plus your dollar will go far there. 

Anna - if the business class is full, the only option is to wait for the next flight LOL!!! I too seem to catch up on movies on flights. So much for watching movies on the "big screen"!

MASEML - is gilt one of those websites where you have to join?  Enjoy your run with your new flip belt!!  I always run with a running belt as I have to carry water with me. (I'm one of those people who get so thirsty while running.)

SmoothCoat - are you going to Europe on business?  If you are flying out of Munich, Munich has really great shopping in its airport after security.


----------



## MASEML

*MrsJDS*, ahh you were in Montreal! Such a pretty city in the warmer months! Hope you had a great time! Safe return home, oops, to *Vigee's* 

*AnnaE*, agree with *mrsjds*, but what about flying to Glasgow and then renting a car to drive there (1 hour) or taking a flight from Glasgow to Edinburgh?

*Kate*, oh yes, fresh lasagna noodles!! Should've looked for those instead.
Someone suggested frying up these noodles - was it *Freckles*? Must look back tonight!


----------



## MASEML

*mrsJDS*, how do you not know of gilt? . Kidding, It's an online designer flash sale - every day at noon, there are sales running on all kinds of designer brands for men, women, kids, home. Maybe they only ship within the USA, which would explain why you may not have heard of them? I Think they get excess inventory that brands or stores aren't able to sell during a previous season.


----------



## Suncatcher

MASEML said:


> *mrsJDS*, how do you not know of gilt? . Kidding, It's an online designer flash sale - every day at noon, there are sales running on all kinds of designer brands for men, women, kids, home. Maybe they only ship within the USA, which would explain why you may not have heard of them? I Think they get excess inventory that brands or stores aren't able to sell during a previous season.




Sadly, I am so out of it!!!!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

AnnaE said:


> Morning, everyone! Busy, busy at work today, but probably for the best, as I am still too sore from the half marathon to be really doing anything else for fun. And what a display of beautiful bags _and_ flowers here! Quite a visual feast, ladies.
> 
> I enjoyed reading the movie theater discussion. I think if NYC movie theaters had nice chairs and alcoholic beverages, I could handle any movie! I have been to my share of movie theaters all over the world, and I have always enjoyed the ones with 'chair service' and assigned seating for that matter. Nothing like a good glass of wine while enjoying a great movie (or a cocktail while watching something I have been dragged to! ) I really like watching movies when I fly if it is an airline with a  good wine list: I watched "The Hundred-Foot Journey" while coming back from London enjoying some nice European wines, and it went so well together! Unfortunately, all I get in NYC movie theaters is the smell of stale popcorn. We need some like the kind *Vigee* enjoyed in LA!
> 
> 
> 
> *MrsOwen*, I used to live in China, and it was always fascinating seeing things that were counterfeited. I remember I bought a blush brush at a little store in Beijing (I had just lost mine and needed a replacement) and I realized later it had "MAC" on it -- which it obviously was not (it did not even look like one). But it is the best blush brush I have ever bought, and I still use it! I feel bad that it is technically a fake, but I justify it by knowing I did not buy it with an intention of buying a fake MAC one. Tricky, tricky.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *MrsJDS*! I trained pretty hard for that, and I think the next training cycle will be trying to qualify for Boston... scary thought, but I would like to give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know how it goes, *MASEML*! I hope it works for you. I ran the half marathon with it, and it was great. Reminds me I need to hand wash it tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> *Vigee*, I am waiting still for DH's verdict. There were no business class seats to Edinburgh (I can fly in coach, of course, but his company would pay for me to take that flight, so why not take a advantage of that?). I think he is talking to his travel specialist to see what else can be done. I pack quickly (by-product of many years of traveling to compete in sports), so I am not too worried. There have been trips in the past where we decided to go somewhere an hour before we had to leave for the airport, and I was fine!
> 
> And I am in awe of your house and yard -- very, very beautiful. Your husband must be so proud of all this greenery! It looks impeccable. I am with *MrsDJS*, maybe I should just come to your house instead of Edinburgh )
> 
> Now regarding Birreria: it is a great place! Make sure to make reservations if you decide to go as it gets rather busy. I am always happy to recommend great food places in NYC, although of course there are other ladies from here who I am sure are just as well-versed in all the great places we have!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, *SmoothCoatGirl*! I get migraines sometimes, and it took several years before it was diagnosed. A good neurologists really makes a difference! I keep prescription medication for migraines in my purse at all times; they are just so disabling when not treated! I hope you are feeling better now.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone! I am curious to find out what happens to leftover lasagna noodles also



AnnaE - thanks, I'm feeling better today.  I have a really good neurologist.  She has me on vitamin therapy, prescription medication, and Botox.  From time to time I get breakthrough headaches.


----------



## MASEML

Hello ladies! Finally have time to read through a busy day at the cafe and catch up on posts. I just got back from returning the bigger sized flipbelt (I remember why I hate returning). Anyway, the highlight of this process was witnessing a woman in front of me with her price tag sticking out of her shirt. Quelle embarrassment! I kept wondering whether I should let her know (I didn't, was that bad?), then my mind wandered into whether she was planning to return it after wearing it (gross). I took a photo of her - couldn't help myself. 

*Meazar*, how did the turkey meatballs turn out? Only one more week until you are fully mobile? Woo hoo!  Goat cheese lasagna isn't something I would have thought of but sounds delish.

*SmoothCoatGirl*, I hope you are feeling better! Ive never had a migraine but know others who have and they say it's terrible. 

*MrsO*, how was your day? Busy prepping for your big event? Good luck! 

*Vigee*, a 2 bdrm works for me! When can I come?! How was your day - it was kind of chilly...suppose it wasn't a pool day? 

A rose Sakura Kelly or an exotic b sounds heavenly, so does the exotic green Constance actually. From the pics of your collection that you've shared with us, your collection is stunning and I'm sure whatever you haven't shared with us is equally magnificent. Whatever you decide, whether the Kelly, birkin or Constance, or neither of the aforementioned, you can't beat your existing family of H bags. 

*MrsO* and *Vigee*, you went to the most popular movie this weekend! Pp2 made 65m! 

*MrsJDS *, are you back yet? 

*FabF*, where art thou? 

*Xiangxiang*, and *dharma* art thou where FabF is? We miss all 3 of you ladies! 

*MadamB*, late to the game but love your garden. Seems like everyone here has beautiful gardens! We have concrete outside of our building, lol. No Bueno. 

*AnnaE*, have you decided what your plans are? Or, you could go elsewhere and make it over to Edinburgh a different time. What about Spain (barca, seville or Madrid)? There may be more direct flights. Someone on tpf is moving to Edinburgh so in the travel thread, she was inquiring on flights in business class and think she said there's only one/two a day? 

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Monday, ladies! In the car on our way to Vigee's, um I meant home from NF.  I picked up online orders,  the empty H box for the K sellier that the DC store shipped for me and DH's car stuff. Funny how the H store staff left the price sticker on the box still and DH saw it and said "so this is how much it is. No wonder 
you didn't say anything."  I think he'll be pulling a trigger on a new carbon bike soon. He already has 2 carbon bikes but what can I say when I'm not even going to start counting my H bags. 

Didn't buy much today. Only had a few hours after lunch. Made DH drive to the mall to buy Chanel powder foundation that I read about in Instyle magazine's best beauty buys. For some unknown reason, it's not available in Canada. Did snag a black lace midi skirt from Ann Taylor for $20! I'm all set for this spring trend. 

Vigee, your garden and home is spectacular! It's like a magazine cover shot. Your DH can come relax at our house anytime.  May be we can have a cafe meet at your house one day. I'll even bake my Lindt volcano cakes for the occasion. 

MASEML, that was quite a long race your SO did. My DH goes on 40-60 kms rides on the weekends. He does it in the morning and gets back around lunch time so there's still time for other things. You should definitely try a 5 km run. We seem to have one in our city very often. NYC must have one fairly often too. 

MrsJDS, that was a very nice weekend getaway. I like Montreal but haven't gone there since pre-DDs. May be we'll try something like that for the next long weekend in August. I was thinking of driving to the U.S. east coast for that weekend but haven't started researching. 

MrsO, just imagine one week from today your big project will be over. Woohoo!

Kate, I love peonies too. Wish they'd bloom more than once. We share the same birthday month. I'm on BI until then although I almost bid on an H scarf on evilbay yesterday but missed it because we were at DDs' play date. Saved money again! Lol. 

AnnaE, any luck on the Edinborough trip? It'd be so fun!

SCG, sorry to hear about your migraine. Hope the worst has passed. 

Maezer, one more week to go! Then you'll be mobile again. Hooray!

Hi Madam, xiangxiang, Mindi and everyone!


----------



## Freckles1

Oh my goodness ladies! All this talk of MASEML's lasagna and Meazar's turkey meatballs and goat cheese lasagna got to me! I am now simmering turkey meatballs in Mario Batali's Arrabbiata sauce (which is delicious ) 

I hope everyone is having a great Monday evening!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Oh my goodness ladies! All this talk of MASEML's lasagna and Meazar's turkey meatballs and goat cheese lasagna got to me! I am now simmering turkey meatballs in Mario Batali's Arrabbiata sauce (which is delicious )
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great Monday evening!!



Freckles, you're making me hungry! But I've been really bad this long weekend so it may be just salad and 1/2 steak for me when we get home shortly. I'll abstain from the red wine.


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Freckles, you're making me hungry! But I've been really bad this long weekend so it may be just salad and 1/2 steak for me when we get home shortly. I'll abstain from the red wine.




Fabfashion I SHOULD be abstaining from the red wine ..... But I'm not!!! Oh well [emoji12] 
You steak sounds divine. If DH were in town I would have him out at the grill working on my filet!!!


----------



## MASEML

*FabF*, sounds like you had a fab time in NF! A steal of a skirt for $20! Ann Inc was bought out today by so,e retail conglomerate - not lvmh - a company that owns dress barn, and a couple of other retail companies. 

Oh yes, can't show my SO the receipts anything. I also fudge the price if he asks. That's why I shop without him. Though, he was with me when I went on a big spree in St Barths - the store had a lot of hard to find things so it was too tempting not to pass up, and in &#8364;. I know how much these carbon bikes are - they can be as expensive as a B, K or C! My SO said at yesterday's race (with 4000 entrants), there were probably a total of $1M worth of bikes collectively. It's amazing how spendy road bikes are...and to think, I didn't buy a leisure bike bc I thought $1000 was too expensive for just riding to the grocery store (1/2 block at best) to buy a baguette. 

Red wine is good for you...a glass is good for the heart. Maybe reconsider? 

*Freckles*, your meatballs simmering in batali's sauce sounds yummy. I saw him on the street once, wearing his orange crocs and all!


----------



## dharma

Good evening ladies! I'm so behind!! Long day at work, meeting at my home this evening with another client, and now I must make another work call. I'm counting the minutes until this weekend and have time off.

Vigee, you have a gorgeous home and your azaleas are TDF! You must be very proud of DH's hard work! I think you have plenty of room for a mature lilac, I'll drop it in your driveway soon

Welcome home, MrsJDS, your mini vacation sounds like it was perfect. So happy that you had a great time!

Have to make that call now, miss everyone and have a great night!


----------



## MSO13

evening all!

I've not been able to keep up and may revert to lurking again for this week. I want to hop in but don't seem to have five minutes to string together a few sentences!

Hope everyone had a great day and thanks for the well wishes, just a few more days till this project is behind me! Will post when I can!


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Fabfashion I SHOULD be abstaining from the red wine ..... But I'm not!!! Oh well [emoji12]
> You steak sounds divine. If DH were in town I would have him out at the grill working on my filet!!!



I'm only abstaining just tonight, Freckles. 




MASEML said:


> *FabF*, sounds like you had a fab time in NF! A steal of a skirt for $20! Ann Inc was bought out today by so,e retail conglomerate - not lvmh - a company that owns dress barn, and a couple of other retail companies.
> 
> Oh yes, can't show my SO the receipts anything. I also fudge the price if he asks. That's why I shop without him. Though, he was with me when I went on a big spree in St Barths - the store had a lot of hard to find things so it was too tempting not to pass up, and in &#8364;. I know how much these carbon bikes are - they can be as expensive as a B, K or C! My SO said at yesterday's race (with 4000 entrants), there were probably a total of $1M worth of bikes collectively. It's amazing how spendy road bikes are...and to think, I didn't buy a leisure bike bc I thought $1000 was too expensive for just riding to the grocery store (1/2 block at best) to buy a baguette.
> 
> Red wine is good for you...a glass is good for the heart. Maybe reconsider?
> 
> *Freckles*, your meatballs simmering in batali's sauce sounds yummy. I saw him on the street once, wearing his orange crocs and all!



MASEML, I may consider a teeny little glass in may be 1/2 hour. I had so much wine at the play date yesterday that I couldn't even begin to update my online food diary this morning. Oh well, long weekends are just like vacation--the calories don't count. Hehe. Yours is coming up soon so you can eat and drink as much as you want. 

I have been hearing about H in St B. I need to go there to visit. I heard it's duty free too.

I didn't know that about Ann Taylor. Practically everything was 40% off the last price. I was surprised seeing all the mark down on spring items but not complaining. Wish I had more time. Did stop by J Crew and saw the lacy midi skirts in both black and white but they didn't work as well on me but I bet it looks smashing on MrsJDS's toned physique. Now this reminds me that I bought a b/w striped spring jacket with a midi skirt from Nordstrom when I was in Hawaii along with 9 dresses. Where could they be?


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> evening all!
> 
> I've not been able to keep up and may revert to lurking again for this week. I want to hop in but don't seem to have five minutes to string together a few sentences!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day and thanks for the well wishes, just a few more days till this project is behind me! Will post when I can!





dharma said:


> Good evening ladies! I'm so behind!! Long day at work, meeting at my home this evening with another client, and now I must make another work call. I'm counting the minutes until this weekend and have time off.
> 
> Vigee, you have a gorgeous home and your azaleas are TDF! You must be very proud of DH's hard work! I think you have plenty of room for a mature lilac, I'll drop it in your driveway soon
> 
> Welcome home, MrsJDS, your mini vacation sounds like it was perfect. So happy that you had a great time!
> 
> Have to make that call now, miss everyone and have a great night!



MrsO and dharma, sound like you both have a very busy week. Hope the week goes by quickly and smoothly for you!


----------



## AnnaE

MrsJDS said:


> Anna - if the business class is full, the only option is to wait for the next flight LOL!!! I too seem to catch up on movies on flights. So much for watching movies on the "big screen"!





MASEML said:


> *AnnaE*, agree with *mrsjds*, but what about flying to Glasgow and then renting a car to drive there (1 hour) or taking a flight from Glasgow to Edinburgh?
> 
> *Kate*, oh yes, fresh lasagna noodles!! Should've looked for those instead.
> Someone suggested frying up these noodles - was it *Freckles*? Must look back tonight!



*MASEML* and *MrsJDS*, you ladies have a point  Well, it does look like one option is to fly coach to EDI (not that many direct flights, so playing around with dates is not really an option), enjoy the city, fly to London for another couple of days, and then take the good ol' Virgin Atlantic business class from LHR to JFK (I really like them -- they are so perky! not sure how else to describe them, but flying with VA is fun). I am normally fine flying coach (especially in Europe, where business class is a joke really), but because it will be a shorter trip overall, I would rather sleep well on the way there to be rested... and plus it would be paid for anyway! oh well! Teaches me to plan things further out in advance.

Not so keen on flying to Glasgow, although I do appreciate the suggestion, as I don't want to drive myself to Edinburgh, and DH will be coming from London to meet me there. I am not very good with left-hand traffic... And by 'not good' I mean I am a threat to public safety. I did my last triathlon in a country that abides by that rule (Antigua), and honestly, I struggled with biking on the 'wrong' side of the road... actual driving is just not safe for me. Taking a flight from Glasgow is one flight too many... don't want to risk delays etc and get stuck somewhere. 

Regarding Spain suggestion below, we have been to several warmer places recently: Asia in Dec-Jan and then Antigua in March, so I really feel like some 'proper' UK weather for now. Plus I actually don't know the UK at all, so it is just so much fun to travel there!

*MASEML*, Eataly has those fresh lasagna noodles! Their pasta in general is very good, and super handy if you have carb-hungry cyclists in the family. It lasts up to a week in the fridge when uncooked.



SmoothCoatGirl said:


> AnnaE - thanks, I'm feeling better today.  I have a really good neurologist.  She has me on vitamin therapy, prescription medication, and Botox.  From time to time I get breakthrough headaches.



Great to hear you are feeling better!



MASEML said:


> Hello ladies! Finally have time to read through a busy day at the cafe and catch up on posts. I just got back from returning the bigger sized flipbelt (I remember why I hate returning). Anyway, the highlight of this process was witnessing a woman in front of me with her price tag sticking out of her shirt. Quelle embarrassment! I kept wondering whether I should let her know (I didn't, was that bad?), then my mind wandered into whether she was planning to return it after wearing it (gross). I took a photo of her - couldn't help myself.
> 
> *AnnaE*, have you decided what your plans are? Or, you could go elsewhere and make it over to Edinburgh a different time. What about Spain (barca, seville or Madrid)? There may be more direct flights. Someone on tpf is moving to Edinburgh so in the travel thread, she was inquiring on flights in business class and think she said there's only one/two a day?
> 
> Hello to everyone else!



Did you like the smaller-size one then? I hope it worked for you!

You now what always surprises me other than people with price tags showing? Coat vents with removable stitches (those 'cross' stitches that put the vents together) -- I see so many people who never remove them! And in many cases, you can see the item has been worn more than once, and yes those stitches are still there. They just ruin the look... sometimes I wonder if people never look at their backs when getting dressed. You'd think that with current obsession with people's derriers, it would be a more noticeable thing... Sometimes I just want to carry around a small pair of scissors and snip those stitches and let the vents present themselves in their full sartorial gloy! Grr.



Fabfashion said:


> Freckles, you're making me hungry! But I've been really bad this long weekend so it may be just salad and 1/2 steak for me when we get home shortly. I'll abstain from the red wine.



Wait, *Fabfashion*, what happens to the other 1/2 steak? Send it my way if you have extra  I love steak! 



Freckles1 said:


> Fabfashion I SHOULD be abstaining from the red wine ..... But I'm not!!! Oh well [emoji12]
> You steak sounds divine. If DH were in town I would have him out at the grill working on my filet!!!



Red wine is basically medicinal, *Freckles*!  I actually tend to have low blood pressure, so a glass most days helps. I am not much for other alcohol though. And of course, welcome to the cafe, forgive me for not having extended a welcome yet!



MASEML said:


> *FabF*, sounds like you had a fab time in NF! A steal of a skirt for $20! Ann Inc was bought out today by so,e retail conglomerate - not lvmh - a company that owns dress barn, and a couple of other retail companies.
> 
> Oh yes, can't show my SO the receipts anything. I also fudge the price if he asks. That's why I shop without him. Though, he was with me when I went on a big spree in St Barths - the store had a lot of hard to find things so it was too tempting not to pass up, and in &#8364;. I know how much these carbon bikes are - they can be as expensive as a B, K or C! My SO said at yesterday's race (with 4000 entrants), there were probably a total of $1M worth of bikes collectively. It's amazing how spendy road bikes are...and to think, I didn't buy a leisure bike bc I thought $1000 was too expensive for just riding to the grocery store (1/2 block at best) to buy a baguette.
> 
> Red wine is good for you...a glass is good for the heart. Maybe reconsider?
> 
> *Freckles*, your meatballs simmering in batali's sauce sounds yummy. I saw him on the street once, wearing his orange crocs and all!



I am commenting on your posts all over the place today, *MASEML*! We have two fancy bikes between me and my husband as both of us are triathletes (identical bikes, just different sizing), and yes, they can cost up to a price of a very, very fancy car. Ours are mid-range, and I was vacillating when we decided to buy those... DH thinks it's hilarious because I think nothing of buying a bunch of scarves or a bag, but paying a lot of money for a bike seems so alien to me still. Ultimately, one spends so much time getting intimately familiar with the bike, especially on those long rides, that it is worth every single $! He also buys multiple fancy Garmin sports watches (think $400-500 a pop) just for fun, which is not what I would do on my own -- but of course I easily buy several scarves at that exact price point. We have 4 highest-end Garmins between 2 of us now because he likes playing with them... I just try not to question his toys (plus I actually benefit from it!), and he doesn't question mine, so I guess it works


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - we are in the car right now, en route to Vigee's splendid home - I mean, en route home!!!  We have had a wonderful few days in Montreal. DH had an event here which took us here for the long weekend. If you have not been, Montreal is a charming city that has beautiful old architecture and a European feel old town with cobblestone streets and lots of street action. Great for a weekend trip, especially this weekend when the weather was glorious.
> 
> Vigee - no wonder you spend so much time by your pool!  Your landscaping must be akin to a pastoral oasis!  What are you up to today?  I remember your description of the LA movie watching experience. So decadent!  I once went to a movie in tel aviv. There they have an intermission during the movie where a sweep is done. That was an interesting experience.
> 
> Meazar - what shows do you like to watch on HGTV?  HGTV is my guilty pleasure too. I watch it while working out so I feel like I get two great benefits in one.
> 
> Freckles - welcome!  I feel like I know the women here very well as many are regular contributors. You will find the conversations lively and you will find that you will learn something all the time. As Vigee mentioned, the women are bright, educated, witty and enjoy great banter on a large variety of topics!
> 
> Will pop back in shortly.





katekluet said:


> I love the way this thread segues from work team issues to lipsticks....and madame B and Vigee, love seeing both of your beautiful gardens! Miss the beautiful east coast springs. Vigee, can we see the peonies also when they bloom? They are my favorite and this year, Traders Joes has had them,what a treat. I also miss lily of the valleys and dogwood trees...none of those grow out here...
> . Vigee, your home is so lovely!
> MrsO, I know the big project is going to be a success with all your experience and planning,
> MrsJDS, your weekend sounds great. My BFF and I may get to maine to see another friend and we will build in Montreal to that road trip, sounds great.
> Not much new here except another diet (.....
> You Can make lasagne with fresh pasta and not have to precook the pasta at all...works really well.
> I have a big birthday in August  and nothing on the wish list yet...hmmm.....
> Hi Maesml, Dharma, everyone




Hi ladies, happy Tuesday! 
Thanks for all the love regarding my DH's landscaping hobby. There are many homes in our neighborhood that are far larger and with huge lawns, ours is a mid-sized to large home and we quite love it. *MrsJDS* and *MASEML*, we are anticipating your visit! 

Yesterday afternoon our wireless internet died on us so this post below was written pre-loss. Now we have a new, lightening fast internet and our wireless internet company did a stellar job getting us up and running again. 

From yesterday early evening:

Had to quote you two ladies, *MrsJDS* and *kate* ~ loved your posts. 

*MrsJDS*, cannot believe that you went to a movie in tel aviv. Now that would be an adventure! My bet is that you remember that film till this day regardless of whether it was good or bad. 

Today, spent the entire day doing laundry and intermittently sitting in the sun. Really love doing laundry so this is never a problem. Ran a few errands early this morning and it's already nearly 4pm EST. Where does the time go?

Not an HGTV junkie but could watch the Food Network all day long ~ but don't go near it because my weight would go up just by watching it. 

Montreal sounds really wonderful, have heard only great things about the city. You must have had a great time there and it really was a mini-vacation. How fun for your family. The fact that it is a drivable distance is even better too. Montreal is going on my list of places to visit in the future. 

*kate*, you are not alone on your diet, lol. Am right there with you since getting on the scale yesterday morning. So this week is my diet week and so far so good. Now if I actually exercised regularly like *AnnaE, MASEML, MrsJDS* and a few other ladies here, am sure that 4-5 pounds would fly off of this body of mine.  

Also, going to Maine and Montreal sounds like a great vacation. A road trip with your BFF will be a hoot with lots of laughs. When do you plan on going? Have never been to Maine, either. Hmmm, maybe I should mix it up a little more and visit different cities, I keep going back to the same ones that I love ~ plus I stay in the same hotels and ask for the same room numbers every vacation. Talk about a repeat offender!

*AnnaE*, any news yet on your potential trip? Hopefully, you will be be going away soon. It works in your favor that your DH has an expensive hobby so that you justify buying H ~ four bikes are four more than we have in our household and am in awe of your dedication and hard work training for your sports events. That in itself is a full time job IMO.

*Meazar*, glad that you are on the mend and only one more week until you are up and about. Had to laugh with you about making your turkey meatballs and your DH. He is pretty great to step in and help out.

Also, just bought a DIor blue mascara that is supposed to make the eyes pop when used on top of black. Have you ever tried colored mascara?

*SCG*, glad that you are feeling better today! Sounds like you have put together a great team to assist you. 

*MrsO*, only four or five more days to go until your big event, then it is time to relax and maybe buy yourself a reward prezzie? Something small, even if it is just a TF lipstick ~ totally enabling here. 

*MASEML*, have bought a few things on gilt but cannot say that I am a regular. They always have great deals, so thanks for the reminder, should check it more often. Have lasagna on my mind thanks to you and am thinking about where it can be picked up ready made here in the suburbs ~ after my diet of course  Towards the end of the week.

*Freckles*, we only have one peony and like many here it is a favorite flower of mine. Can't wait until it blooms.

*FabF*, glad that you had a great day at NF and your black lace midi skirt sounds divine. Have a black lace midi dress that I keep telling myself that I will wear but need a black cardi to go with it. A cafe meet at our house is fine with me, just let me know the dates  tired to crop our home pic as much as possible to make it anonymous, there are many beautiful stone houses in our area that are similar.

*dharma*, glad that you are back here at the cafe and you seem to be working overtime! Yes, that lilac will be very much appreciated and hope that you can stay for dinner


----------



## MASEML

Happy Tuesday ladies! Woo hoo, one day closer to the weekend. This was me last night - :couch: (secretly love these emojis!) 

*AnnaE*, I'm flattered that you have lots of comments re my posts.   Shows how well we all get along! 

Ooh, yes Eataly has the fresh pasta counter. I used to go there all the time to grocery shop! 
I do like the smaller size - was thinking that it would stretch over time so the smaller size is better (to allow for stretch). I honestly had no idea which size was better, they both felt fine and very similar in tightness. It's like my recent wedge purchase, couldn't decide whether to take my normal size or the half size bigger. <<sigh>>

Completely understand the driving on the left. I also don't understand how their street parking rules - cars are parked facing each other sometimes. My SO (who is British) says it's not a big deal, it's wherever you can find parking. Dunno. 

It's funny what we value vs our DHs/partners. He thinks nothing of spending a few thousand on bike wheels whereas, I'm like ???. And, naturally he wonders the same about my H purchases. It does work! 

How are your legs today? A guy at the office ran it too - he beat his PB by 12 minutes. You guys did so well!  

*Vigee*, be careful what you wish for!  *MrsJDS * and I may become permanent house guests   I immediately think of "What About Bob?" - remember that movie? The ultra annoying houseguest, but we wouldn't be annoying of course. 

 How is your diet coming along? Do you see progress? Oh sorry for tempting you with all my lasagna talk and prompting a discussion of meatballs, roll ups, etc. 

I have worn blue mascara before, lol. A former colleague (male) asked me " are you wearing blue on your lashes?" (I wish you could verbally say it to you bc his tone was hysterical - it was like head never heard of anything but black on the lashes). 

*Dharma*, hope your call last night went ok. Thank for popping into the cafe to say hi. We missed you. 

*MrsJDS* and *FabF* - back to work today? Always sad to head back to I work after a long weekend. There's a great chart of facial expressions for each day of the week...I'll have to dig it up or have my friend send it to me. It's the cutest thing and so on point. 

Waves to all! What is everyone up to today?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hello ladies, I missed so much!!! We decided to make a last minute trip to the country so I just got back yesterday's evening. We finally reached an agreement with the Fireplace company (not Mr Fireplace Hottie himself but another director of the company) and new parts are being ordered. So hopefully we will have a completed fireplace by June! To be honest, the pretty boy is just that, looks pretty. The other guy is the real brain in that company! 

*Vigee*, you house is amazing! Love your garden! We also met our gardener this weekend and he will start some work too to tidy up our garden. Hopefully it will be full bloom again by the end of this month! 

*Fabfashion*, I haven't decided on the sunglasses because I want to try them first. Will see if I can pop into the boutique this week.

*MASEML*, I have worked for companies in the UK with annual leaves of 23, 25, 28 and this one with 30 is the longest. 20 is the minimal requirement here. And because the nature of my department, we have to take two consecutive weeks off every year as well. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## AnnaE

Morning, everyone! 

Still working on my trip dilemma. Current status: fly coach to EDI, 3 days there, and then maybe spend a week in London (I can work remotely, and I am thinking of quitting soon anyway, so it doesn't really matter). I will keep you all posted )

*Vigee*, if you love doing laundry, do you feel like doing mine? :lolots: I mentioned I have recently fired my housekeeper, and I am not a big fan of doing laundry myself. Thankfully, we can easily outsource it in NYC. I have not done my own laundry in years... My husband and I met in college and been together since day 1 freshman year, and he would always do my laundry along with his throughout all of college, so I have been rather spoiled in that regard. I do like ironing though, maybe we can trade chores?

I love Chanel's Inimitable mascara in plum (or whatever they call it, it's dark aubergine color). It works well with my gray eyes. BUT they don't make it in a waterproof version, and I just end up with eggplant-colored circles around my eyes by around lunch time, sadly. I need to look at what Dior makes in that regard. 

*MASEML*, oh don't get me started on the bike wheels! I swear it is like they are made of gold and fairy dust. But I suppose the same can be said of H scarves and bags! My legs are fine today, thanks for asking. Doing to try for 3 miles or so and see how I feel. I saw so many people wearing those BK Half T-shirts out running yesterday... I feel like I am behind the program here! Good for your colleague for improving his result by 12 minutes.

*Xiangxiang*, we have no mandatory vacation time here in the U.S., sadly. A lot of people get a week or less. I get a month currently, as does DH, but that is actually very rare. Some companies here also have the enforceable 2 week vacation requirements (where you have to hand in your blackberry etc), but I am in a different kind of finance from that.

Also, Mr Fireplace Hottie sounds delightfully British. Or is it just me? I never hear about any hot fireplace people in the U.S. Sounds like they are smart and got a hot 'face' of the company and then someone else to be the brains. He doesn't wear a top hat, does he?


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Tuesday, ladies! It was hard to get back to work this morning. Thank goodness it's a little quieter today as some folks took an extra day off so I'm planning to go for a nice long walk during lunch. 

Vigee, I'll be walking by Sephora and will check out Dior blue mascara. I wonder if it's really noticeable on top of a black mascara. I think I've tried dark purple/plum mascara once but it really didn't do anything. I'm also joining you and Kate on the diet. Since I hit my hump weight, my weight has been trying to creep back up. Long dinners with lots of wine on the weekends didn't help either. It's back to Amazing Grass and protein shake for me during the day with light dinner in the evening for the rest of the week. 

MASEML, each bike wheel is like another GP or even an Evie. Crazy, eh? It's funny how I'd add up DH's bike parts in H currency--an Evie here, a CSGM there, the frame's a Halzan and that is if he orders it from Europe although not sure how much duty we'll have to pay. That was probably why he didn't say anything else after seeing the Sellier's price tag.  BTW, what did you decide with your H wedges? Did you keep the one size up?

xiangxiang, hooray on the fireplace! I think they put Mr hot fireflace in the front line to attract customers but he's useless otherwise. What's happening with your pond? Is it ready? Let us know how it goes with the sunglasses. I'll see if our dept store here has them when I go for a walk later. Sometimes these walks can turn out to be pretty expensive.  I'll also check out TF counter and go check out some shoes. I saw Rockstud in lower heels and my friend's DM said they were super comfy. I could never wear RS before so will check these out. 

AnnaE, hope you're less sore today. When's your next race that will be the Boston's qualifying one. We're rooting for you here! Good luck with your Edinborough trip planning. At least you can work remotely, that's bonus to be doing it out of London. 

Hi MrsJDS, MrsO, madam, meazer, freckles, Kate, Mindi, dharma, EB!


----------



## chicinthecity777

AnnaE said:


> Morning, everyone!
> 
> Still working on my trip dilemma. Current status: fly coach to EDI, 3 days there, and then maybe spend a week in London (I can work remotely, and I am thinking of quitting soon anyway, so it doesn't really matter). I will keep you all posted )
> 
> *Vigee*, if you love doing laundry, do you feel like doing mine? :lolots: I mentioned I have recently fired my housekeeper, and I am not a big fan of doing laundry myself. Thankfully, we can easily outsource it in NYC. I have not done my own laundry in years... My husband and I met in college and been together since day 1 freshman year, and he would always do my laundry along with his throughout all of college, so I have been rather spoiled in that regard. I do like ironing though, maybe we can trade chores?
> 
> I love Chanel's Inimitable mascara in plum (or whatever they call it, it's dark aubergine color). It works well with my gray eyes. BUT they don't make it in a waterproof version, and I just end up with eggplant-colored circles around my eyes by around lunch time, sadly. I need to look at what Dior makes in that regard.
> 
> *MASEML*, oh don't get me started on the bike wheels! I swear it is like they are made of gold and fairy dust. But I suppose the same can be said of H scarves and bags! My legs are fine today, thanks for asking. Doing to try for 3 miles or so and see how I feel. I saw so many people wearing those BK Half T-shirts out running yesterday... I feel like I am behind the program here! Good for your colleague for improving his result by 12 minutes.
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, we have no mandatory vacation time here in the U.S., sadly. A lot of people get a week or less. I get a month currently, as does DH, but that is actually very rare. Some companies here also have the enforceable 2 week vacation requirements (where you have to hand in your blackberry etc), but I am in a different kind of finance from that.
> 
> Also, Mr Fireplace Hottie sounds delightfully British. Or is it just me? I never hear about any hot fireplace people in the U.S. Sounds like they are smart and got a hot 'face' of the company and then someone else to be the brains. He doesn't wear a top hat, does he?



*AnnaE*, you missed my little fireplace drama started late last year, early this year. We were buying a fireplace and this really handsome guy turned up at our house initial to do the measuring etc. Later we realised he's the son of the company and they are a quite big-ish company for all things fireplace and stoves etc in the region. But he turned out to be just a pretty boy and we had some issues with the fireplace! So we switched to talk to the "brain" of the company. No he doesn't wear a top hat but he does look good even in his work overall! 

Have fun planning your trip! A week in London would be lovely when it gets warmer here! We had hail stones several times today! But it's sunny now! 

We are lucky re our leaves entitlement here but we are not the best. Wait until you hear the French, German and the Dutch. I believe they get more! I used to work with girl who's Dutch and she said she had 36 days leaves when she was working in Holland!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Tuesday, ladies! It was hard to get back to work this morning. Thank goodness it's a little quieter today as some folks took an extra day off so I'm planning to go for a nice long walk during lunch.
> 
> Vigee, I'll be walking by Sephora and will check out Dior blue mascara. I wonder if it's really noticeable on top of a black mascara. I think I've tried dark purple/plum mascara once but it really didn't do anything. I'm also joining you and Kate on the diet. Since I hit my hump weight, my weight has been trying to creep back up. Long dinners with lots of wine on the weekends didn't help either. It's back to Amazing Grass and protein shake for me during the day with light dinner in the evening for the rest of the week.
> 
> MASEML, each bike wheel is like another GP or even an Evie. Crazy, eh? It's funny how I'd add up DH's bike parts in H currency--an Evie here, a CSGM there, the frame's a Halzan and that is if he orders it from Europe although not sure how much duty we'll have to pay. That was probably why he didn't say anything else after seeing the Sellier's price tag.  BTW, what did you decide with your H wedges? Did you keep the one size up?
> 
> xiangxiang, hooray on the fireplace! I think they put Mr hot fireflace in the front line to attract customers but he's useless otherwise. What's happening with your pond? Is it ready? Let us know how it goes with the sunglasses. I'll see if our dept store here has them when I go for a walk later. Sometimes these walks can turn out to be pretty expensive.  I'll also check out TF counter and go check out some shoes. I saw Rockstud in lower heels and my friend's DM said they were super comfy. I could never wear RS before so will check these out.
> 
> AnnaE, hope you're less sore today. When's your next race that will be the Boston's qualifying one. We're rooting for you here! Good luck with your Edinborough trip planning. At least you can work remotely, that's bonus to be doing it out of London.
> 
> Hi MrsJDS, MrsO, madam, meazer, freckles, Kate, Mindi, dharma, EB!



*Fabfashion*, the pond is much better now! The feeder pond is now much clearer and bottom has been painted water-proof paint to protect the surface. And now water runs down to the main pond via a mini waterfall. But the big pond still needs some work. And the plan is to put some water lilly first before we decide whether to put fish or not. 

I know what you mean that those "walks" could get expensive! LOL! That's why I stick with walking around food outlets only during lunch. Oh let me know if you see those sunglasses! I don't think I can get to the store until maybe Saturday.


----------



## chicinthecity777

^^^ and yes, Mr Hottie really is just a pretty face! You should hear how "brain" talks to him. He was literally "ordered" by the "brain" to do certain things. LOL!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> ^^^ and yes, Mr Hottie really is just a pretty face! You should hear how "brain" talks to him. *He was literally "ordered" by the "brain" to do certain things.* LOL!


Love this! 

Will let you know if I find the sunglasses. 

I bet your pond is going to be gorgeous when it's completed. Between your garden, Vigee's, Madam's and Kate's, it'll be quite a colorful feast for the eyes on the cafe. 

Walking near food area is extremely dangerous for me. I can gain weight just by walking pass it. Lol.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Love this!
> 
> Will let you know if I find the sunglasses.
> 
> I bet your pond is going to be gorgeous when it's completed. Between your garden, Vigee's, Madam's and Kate's, it'll be quite a colorful feast for the eyes on the cafe.
> 
> *Walking near food area is extremely dangerous for me. I can gain weight just by walking pass it. Lol.*



 too funny! I should probably watch out for this too!


----------



## Suncatcher

Wow, this thread moves quickly!!!


First day back in the office after a long weekend.  I had a hard time getting up for my spin this morning but I did it.  Jumped back in the saddle, literally and figuratively!!! 


All this talk of bikes.  Until two years ago, the last time I biked was in high school, when I owned a Sears 10 speed special.  Then a couple of years ago I had the opportunity to go on a private bike ride with this guy who was a professional rider.  I enjoyed it but my DH got hooked.  He bought us both decent bikes last year (mine is now used as my spin bike) and this year he upgraded and got himself a really nice bike.  He has some big rides coming up this summer so like some of you vis-à-vis your DHs, I won't be seeing him much on the weekends.


Anna - sounds like you have worked out a plan for a holiday!  What will you do in both Edinburgh and London?  London is a city I wish I could spend a summer in.  That is just a fantasy for me at this point!!!  One of the beauties of living in NY is the outsourcing of laundry - this is not a concept that we are familiar with at all as all houses have laundry these days.  As for likeable chores, mine is washing dishes after a meal.  It helps to get me moving after dinner, so I don't get the post-meal snooze feeling going on.


Xiang - we don't have mandatory holiday time here.  Most people start with 2 weeks, then progress up to 4 weeks.  In the professional word, 4 weeks is pretty standard.  And yes, we have the obligatory 2 week no-blackberry holiday for certain people in finance (a compliance thing).  Lucky you with your 30 days!  The trips I would be planning if I had that time!!!!


FabF - sounds like you had a wonderful long weekend!  All that good food, drinks and socializing!  I think you have chosen a great day for a walk.  Love those walks that end at a destination that includes shopping!  Congrats on your purchases in NF - what a great deal you scored at AT.  You certainly have an eye for finding amazing deals, between this and your penny shoes (too bad the shoes you bought weren't loafers, as then they would really be "penny loafers" ha ha ha)!


Vigee - I too will try blue mascara.  When I wear mascara (extremely infrequently), I will wear black, but maybe navy will be a good option?!?  I have not worn my midi skirt yet.  It is such a different length for me and it will only work if I pair it with high heels and a crop sweater on top.  I love lace, especially lace dresses, but it is not a look I can wear easily since it is probably a bit too "wedding ready" for the office!  As for Tel Aviv - I have been twice.  I backpacked through the middle east many moons ago and then I went back to Israel a few years later as part of a group.  What a fascinating part of the world to visit!


MASEML - are you enjoying running?  Are you finding it addictive yet?!?  That's what happens to most people, including me.  You get the runner's high after you finish and then you decide you want to do it more and more.  Not surprised to hear you have worn blue mascara - after all, you wore a tutu to work!!! LOL.  BTW were you happy with how your lasagna turned out?  Sorry if you responded to this question already.


Dharma - you can also drop off your mature lilac at my house!!!  Sounds like you are busy but glad that you are still popping in.


Ditto to you MrsO - glad to see you are popping in, even if you are very busy!  If I recall correctly, this is a big assignment weekend for you!  Good luck getting ready for it!!!


Meazar - believe this is your last week in recovery!  Bet you are looking forward to the cast coming off!

Hello to everyone else I have missed!  It's a beautiful day (at least here), hope you are all enjoying it!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Love this!
> 
> Will let you know if I find the sunglasses.
> 
> I bet your pond is going to be gorgeous when it's completed. Between your garden, Vigee's, Madam's and Kate's, it'll be quite a colorful feast for the eyes on the cafe.
> 
> *Walking near food area is extremely dangerous for me. I can gain weight just by walking pass it. Lol*.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> * too funny! I should probably watch out for this too!*



*FabF* and *xiangxiang*, add me to the club on this one. Grrr. 

Ladies, the only thing that I know about tires, bicycle or otherwise is the michelin around my hips.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF* and *xiangxiang*, add me to the club on this one. Grrr.
> 
> Ladies, the only thing that I know about tires, bicycle or otherwise is the michelin around my hips.


 
Vigee, I've seen your photos and there's no michelin anything near you. If that was the case, I'd have all 4 tires.


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, I've seen your photos and there's no michelin anything near you. If that was the case, I'd have all 4 tires.



+1!  Actually, Vigee, the only Michelin is your house, which is a 3 Michelin star (if we rated homes).


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, I've seen your photos and there's no michelin anything near you. If that was the case, I'd have all 4 tires.





MASEML said:


> +1!  Actually, Vigee, the only Michelin is your house, which is a 3 Michelin star (if we rated homes).



Ladies, totally flattered and so not true!!! Trying hard to emulate *xiangxiang* and actually lose a dress size, would love that!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee, I've seen your photos and there's no michelin anything near you. If that was the case, I'd have all 4 tires.





MASEML said:


> +1!  Actually, Vigee, the only Michelin is your house, which is a 3 Michelin star (if we rated homes).





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, totally flattered and so not true!!! Trying hard to emulate *xiangxiang* and actually lose a dress size, would love that!



Agree with *Fabfashion *and *MASEML*, there is no way you need to lose anything, *Vigee*!


----------



## Freckles1

Good afternoon ladies!!

I have been invigorated by reading of MASEML and AnnaE's riding and running dedication!! I cannot imagine running a marathon or competing in a triathlon!! I do have a dear friend who won the lottery for the Ironman in Hawaii!!!  She said it was amazing!! 

I have bumped up my workouts with extra running and 60 minutes a week with two different trainers.... Although I think all of this exercise is just making me hungrier!! Alas, I should not be drinking my wine or vodka or occasional Corona light!!  

Anna E thank you for making me feel OK about my glass of wine!

Fabfashion I will be thinking of you this evening ... Happy you are off the wagon and having a glass along with me 

Vigee I too have have seen your beautiful photos ... I'm not sure where you could lose a pound from... But I understand when we are not feeling our best!!  

Hello to all of the ladies I've missed. And thank you for welcoming me to your fantastic thread. Now I am off to get the 12 yr old a pedicure!! It's the last week of school here and everyone has half days. Oh I can't wait for NY... Come on Friday!!


----------



## AnnaE

xiangxiang0731 said:


> ^^^ and yes, Mr Hottie really is just a pretty face! You should hear how "brain" talks to him. He was literally "ordered" by the "brain" to do certain things. LOL!



*Xiangxiang*, I finally figured out why this talk of Mr Fireplace Hottie makes me giggle! It sounds like one of those paperback romance novels -- you know, like the Fabio cover ones! I actually don't think I have ever read one, but I imagine they full of hot overalls-clad fireplace bricklayers. Sorry if I now ruined the fireplace experience for you 

I am glad you found the 'brains' though, it is important to have someone who knows what they are doing when dealing with things that contain fire.


----------



## Suncatcher

maseml said:


> +1!  Actually, vigee, the only michelin is your house, which is a 3 michelin star (if we rated homes).




+2 ...!!!


----------



## Suncatcher

Freckles1 said:


> Good afternoon ladies!!
> 
> I have been invigorated by reading of MASEML and AnnaE's riding and running dedication!! I cannot imagine running a marathon or competing in a triathlon!! I do have a dear friend who won the lottery for the Ironman in Hawaii!!!  She said it was amazing!!
> 
> I have bumped up my workouts with extra running and 60 minutes a week with two different trainers.... Although I think all of this exercise is just making me hungrier!! Alas, I should not be drinking my wine or vodka or occasional Corona light!!
> 
> Anna E thank you for making me feel OK about my glass of wine!
> 
> Fabfashion I will be thinking of you this evening ... Happy you are off the wagon and having a glass along with me
> 
> Vigee I too have have seen your beautiful photos ... I'm not sure where you could lose a pound from... But I understand when we are not feeling our best!!
> 
> Hello to all of the ladies I've missed. And thank you for welcoming me to your fantastic thread. Now I am off to get the 12 yr old a pedicure!! It's the last week of school here and everyone has half days. Oh I can't wait for NY... Come on Friday!!




I workout and indulge in wine too!  I think this is what is called having a "balanced life"?!?  Enjoy the pedi with your DD!


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles, it's a date! That's so cute you're taking your DD for a mani. I saw a lady with her 8-9 years old daughter last Saturday getting their mani-pedi done together. My DDs are still young so no mani parties yet. 

xiangxiang, I forgot to check out the sunglasses. Will try again in the next few days. Did manage to buy 2 pairs of J Brand skinnies. They're made from coated denim that looks like smooth leather. I got one in dark purple that looks like Longchamp bilberry and one in black. Not sure if they'll be too hot to wear in the summer. I even managed to go down 1 size. Woohoo! I also recommend Rag & Bone jeans. Got a pair from Hawaii and they're more like stretched cotton skinnies--so comfortable. Although my jeans obsession has got to stop. I have 6 pairs at home waiting to be taken into get hemmed and now I just added 2. 

Vigee, I didn't have a chance to go to Sephora. Will pop by later this week to try on the blue mascara.

MrsJDS, I love your way of a balanced life. I think I'll jump right into the wine part and skip the workout.


----------



## chicinthecity777

AnnaE said:


> *Xiangxiang*, I finally figured out why this talk of Mr Fireplace Hottie makes me giggle! It sounds like one of those paperback romance novels -- you know, like the Fabio cover ones! I actually don't think I have ever read one, but I imagine they full of hot overalls-clad fireplace bricklayers. Sorry if I now ruined the fireplace experience for you
> 
> I am glad you found the 'brains' though, it is important to have someone who knows what they are doing when dealing with things that contain fire.



*AnnaE*, I know right, the scenario sounds so cheesy!  We had some real good laugh over this at this cafe when it first started! I want to clarify though that I have never read a "romantic" novel in my life.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Freckles, it's a date! That's so cute you're taking your DD for a mani. I saw a lady with her 8-9 years old daughter last Saturday getting their mani-pedi done together. My DDs are still young so no mani parties yet.
> 
> xiangxiang, I forgot to check out the sunglasses. Will try again in the next few days. Did manage to buy 2 pairs of J Brand skinnies. They're made from coated denim that looks like smooth leather. I got one in dark purple that looks like Longchamp bilberry and one in black. Not sure if they'll be too hot to wear in the summer. I even managed to go down 1 size. Woohoo! I also recommend Rag & Bone jeans. Got a pair from Hawaii and they're more like stretched cotton skinnies--so comfortable. Although my jeans obsession has got to stop. I have 6 pairs at home waiting to be taken into get hemmed and now I just added 2.
> 
> Vigee, I didn't have a chance to go to Sephora. Will pop by later this week to try on the blue mascara.
> 
> MrsJDS, I love your way of a balanced life. I think I'll jump right into the wine part and skip the workout.



Woza, that's major jeans addition to your collection! But a girl can never has too many pairs of jeans! Forgot to say that I did pick out a pair from Uniqlo during last week and they are being shortened now. They are the lightest I can bare to wear without looking too fat and I am going to give them a try. Will check out J Brand and others this weekend.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Agree with *Fabfashion *and *MASEML*, there is no way you need to lose anything, *Vigee*!





MrsJDS said:


> +2 ...!!!



*xingxiang, FabF, MASEML, MrsJDS,* all I can say is that my scale MUST be lying to me!!! 

*Freckles*, taking your DD for her pedi is totally cute! My DDs were always so excited at that age to go to the salon. Sweet.

*AnnaE*, looks like you are good to go to Europe and an extra week in London sounds delightful. Yay.

*FabF*, happy to be your twin with the J Brand coated black jeans. Yes, I too have way too many unworn pairs of skinny jeans ~ too embarrassed to even quote the number. Love J Brand and Citizens of Humanity denim and I am beginning to feel like a hoarder. 

*xiangxiang*, glad that we have moved on from mr fireplace hottie and are now on to the brains behind the operation. Wish I was a fly on the wall listening to your negotiations, lol. Looking forward to a new fireplace by June. 

Also, your pond sounds like it should be featured in a magazine ~ big pond, little pond and waterfall? Sounds amazing, girlfriend.

*MrsO*, you must be deep in to your special event by now and managing all the details, good luck and let us know how it is going. It will definitely be a success with you at the helm. Plus, you have this entire cafe thread cheering you on.

Hello to all ladies that I might have missed. Please tell us what you are doing today.


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> Freckles, it's a date! That's so cute you're taking your DD for a mani. I saw a lady with her 8-9 years old daughter last Saturday getting their mani-pedi done together. My DDs are still young so no mani parties yet.
> 
> xiangxiang, I forgot to check out the sunglasses. Will try again in the next few days. Did manage to buy 2 pairs of J Brand skinnies. They're made from coated denim that looks like smooth leather. I got one in dark purple that looks like Longchamp bilberry and one in black. Not sure if they'll be too hot to wear in the summer. I even managed to go down 1 size. Woohoo! I also recommend Rag & Bone jeans. Got a pair from Hawaii and they're more like stretched cotton skinnies--so comfortable. Although my jeans obsession has got to stop. I have 6 pairs at home waiting to be taken into get hemmed and now I just added 2.
> 
> Vigee, I didn't have a chance to go to Sephora. Will pop by later this week to try on the blue mascara.
> 
> MrsJDS, I love your way of a balanced life. I think I'll jump right into the wine part and skip the workout.




FabF - I too have the coated denims from J Brand.  Love my pair!!  Note that you can't wash them too often or the coating will fade. And watch out for colour transfer too!  Just an FYI.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> FabF - I too have the coated denims from J Brand.  Love my pair!!  Note that you can't wash them too often or the coating will fade. And watch out for colour transfer too!  Just an FYI.



*MrsJDS*, looks like those J Brand coated jeans are a popular item! We are triplets now. 

*FabF*, I wash my coated jeans inside out in cold water and hang dry, if that is helpful and they are still in great shape. The one thing that I can do is the laundry. Bring yours right over, *MrsJDS*.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> FabF - I too have the coated denims from J Brand. Love my pair!! Note that you can't wash them too often or the coating will fade. And watch out for colour transfer too! Just an FYI.


Thanks, MrsJDS! Figured out after one of my J Brand jeans came out dull after our ex-nanny put them in W/D.  They were lightly coated and had a bit of a sheen but now look like regular jeans. Good to know about the color transfer. I was worried about that and was holding them far away from my purse when I went to the dressing room.

Vigee, thanks for the tip on the cold wash. And I bet not putting them into the dryer helps. 

Triplets, woohoo!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xingxiang, FabF, MASEML, MrsJDS,* all I can say is that my scale MUST be lying to me!!!
> 
> *xiangxiang*, glad that we have moved on from mr fireplace hottie and are now on to the brains behind the operation. Wish I was a fly on the wall listening to your negotiations, lol. Looking forward to a new fireplace by June.
> 
> Also, your pond sounds like it should be featured in a magazine ~ big pond, little pond and waterfall? Sounds amazing, girlfriend.
> 
> Hello to all ladies that I might have missed. Please tell us what you are doing today.



*Vigee*, our garden used to be part of a very big Japanese garden of a very big house. It's a lot "wild" than one would thought. A lot of trees (some are protected), plants, bamboos. (SO had an idea of keeping a panda in our garden so we don't have to trim the bamboos so often!) A several Japanese maple trees. Big monterey cypress trees. 
The little waterfall isn't hugely visible from the pathway, just providing a  way for the water to go to the big pond. We have had all sort of wild lives in our garden. I am glad we have a reliable gardener now because I can't even think about maintaining it ourselves! 



MrsJDS said:


> FabF - I too have the coated denims from J Brand.  Love my pair!!  Note that you can't wash them too often or the coating will fade. And watch out for colour transfer too!  Just an FYI.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, looks like those J Brand coated jeans are a popular item! We are triplets now.
> 
> *FabF*, I wash my coated jeans inside out in cold water and hang dry, if that is helpful and they are still in great shape. The one thing that I can do is the laundryl. Bring yours right over, *MrsJDS*.



Looks like the coated jeans from J Brand is a must-see! *Vigee*, would you do my laundry too! LOL! I don't like doing laundry!  

How do you ladies find the length of J Brand? I am a shortie so I often have to take so much off from those standard length jeans.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, MrsJDS! Figured out after one of my J Brand jeans came out dull after our ex-nanny put them in W/D.  They were lightly coated and had a bit of a sheen but now look like regular jeans. Good to know about the color transfer. I was worried about that and was holding them far away from my purse when I went to the dressing room.
> 
> Vigee, thanks for the tip on the cold wash. And I bet not putting them into the dryer helps.
> 
> Triplets, woohoo!



I always wash my jeans in cold wash too and never tumble dry them.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Yikes, just got an email from Amex and they are doing an event in Harvey Nichols where beauty will be 15% off!!! TF here I come! Oh dear!


----------



## Freckles1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, looks like those J Brand coated jeans are a popular item! We are triplets now.
> 
> *FabF*, I wash my coated jeans inside out in cold water and hang dry, if that is helpful and they are still in great shape. The one thing that I can do is the laundry. Bring yours right over, *MrsJDS*.







Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, MrsJDS! Figured out after one of my J Brand jeans came out dull after our ex-nanny put them in W/D.  They were lightly coated and had a bit of a sheen but now look like regular jeans. Good to know about the color transfer. I was worried about that and was holding them far away from my purse when I went to the dressing room.
> 
> Vigee, thanks for the tip on the cold wash. And I bet not putting them into the dryer helps.
> 
> Triplets, woohoo!







xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, our garden used to be part of a very big Japanese garden of a very big house. It's a lot "wild" than one would thought. A lot of trees (some are protected), plants, bamboos. (SO had an idea of keeping a panda in our garden so we don't have to trim the bamboos so often!) A several Japanese maple trees. Big monterey cypress trees.
> 
> The little waterfall isn't hugely visible from the pathway, just providing a  way for the water to go to the big pond. We have had all sort of wild lives in our garden. I am glad we have a reliable gardener now because I can't even think about maintaining it ourselves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the coated jeans from J Brand is a must-see! *Vigee*, would you do my laundry too! LOL! I don't like doing laundry! p
> 
> 
> 
> How do you ladies find the length of J Brand? I am a shortie so I often have to take so much off from those standard length jeans.







xiangxiang0731 said:


> I always wash my jeans in cold wash too and never tumble dry them.



I don't have any Joes but I have Hudson and AG coated. Everything is too long unless I can get the ankle length in AG ( I have a booty so I need LOTS of stretch [emoji12]) don't get me wrong, I like a good bottom!  I too have a jean addiction. 

DD has a cute little body.. Booty and all. We discussed why having a booty is a good thing!!! Working hard on NO body issues with her!

The pedicure went well. It's always interesting to see what colors she picks and how perplexed the pedicurist ( is that a word? Ha) is when she tells him/her which color goes on which toe!!

I will be making Mexican this evening so I will toast  all of you while wishing we were all  on a sandy beach somewhere fabulous!! 

Cheers!!


----------



## katekluet

Vigee, you may need to install this before we all arrive....


----------



## MASEML

katekluet said:


> Vigee, you may need to install this before we all arrive....



Omg, where can I get one of those?!!!


----------



## katekluet

The cafe is so busy! XiangXiang, your garden sounds very special....and glad the fireplace is finally getting resolved. We have Monterey cypresses here too..an d love japanese maples.  Soon you can really relax and just enjoy the weekends there. Why do they have a mandatory two week no blackberry vacation? I'm from the medical world so don't know how finance and others work....
Good luck, Vigee....I got on the scale also, sigh..but have a good workout schedule going so that should help. Yes, the road trips my BFF and I have taken over the years have been so great!! One of the best was ten days on the northeast coast and we ate lobster every night....even happened upon a free Frankie  Valle  and the Four Seasons concert in Boston. Not sure yet when we will head to Maine. 
I have some Guerlain Violet mascara....very subtle. 
Going shopping tomorrow with a friend to the really good mall, will check out the TF lipsticks...and see if there is any new intell on which stores are going into their expansion, hoping for H, who is supposedly opening a store in that city. 
Fun hearing about the bikes and impressed with your running achievements,AnnaE, Mrs JDS, Maseml


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> Vigee, you may need to install this before we all arrive....




Me need me one of those!


----------



## MASEML

Ladies, I have a random question. What are your thoughts on a very cute wetsuit? Spotted one that I'm trying to justify whether I need. Do you guys have one lying around in case you do water sports?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

katekluet said:


> Vigee, you may need to install this before we all arrive....


 
Is there one that serves Jack Daniels?


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Me need me one of those!




I'm sending this to my husband. He will die


----------



## Freckles1

Freckles1 said:


> I'm sending this to my husband. He will die







katekluet said:


> Vigee, you may need to install this before we all arrive....




[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> Vigee, you may need to install this before we all arrive....





Madam Bijoux said:


> Is there one that serves Jack Daniels?



 I need one that dispenses gin or cider!


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, looks like those J Brand coated jeans are a popular item! We are triplets now.
> 
> *FabF*, I wash my coated jeans inside out in cold water and hang dry, if that is helpful and they are still in great shape. The one thing that I can do is the laundry. Bring yours right over, *MrsJDS*.




Vigee - That door knock you just heard?!?  It's me, outside!  Great laundry advice Vigee!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> The cafe is so busy! XiangXiang, your garden sounds very special....and glad the fireplace is finally getting resolved. We have Monterey cypresses here too..an d love japanese maples.  Soon you can really relax and just enjoy the weekends there. Why do they have a mandatory two week no blackberry vacation? I'm from the medical world so don't know how finance and others work....
> Good luck, Vigee....I got on the scale also, sigh..but have a good workout schedule going so that should help. Yes, the road trips my BFF and I have taken over the years have been so great!! One of the best was ten days on the northeast coast and we ate lobster every night....even happened upon a free Frankie  Valle  and the Four Seasons concert in Boston. Not sure yet when we will head to Maine.
> I have some Guerlain Violet mascara....very subtle.
> Going shopping tomorrow with a friend to the really good mall, will check out the TF lipsticks...and see if there is any new intell on which stores are going into their expansion, hoping for H, who is supposedly opening a store in that city.
> Fun hearing about the bikes and impressed with your running achievements,AnnaE, Mrs JDS, Maseml



*kate*, good to hear from you! The two week compliance leave is in place for anybody deal with trading on the front office. I actually can't remember the exact reason. Something along the line of preventing market manipulation. In our case all work accounts will be locked out so you simply cannot access any work material from any device. We found there were two Michelin starred restaurants in the foodie town nearby and they do a food festival in September. We are definitely attending! Your road trip with your BFF sounds great! Lobster every day? I am jealous! Let us know what you think about TF lipstick.


----------



## Suncatcher

katekluet said:


> Vigee, you may need to install this before we all arrive....




I want!!!!!


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *kate*, good to hear from you! The two week compliance leave is in place for anybody deal with trading on the front office. I actually can't remember the exact reason. Something along the line of preventing market manipulation. In our case all work accounts will be locked out so you simply cannot access any work material from any device. We found there were two Michelin starred restaurants in the foodie town nearby and they do a food festival in September. We are definitely attending! Your road trip with your BFF sounds great! Lobster every day? I am jealous! Let us know what you think about TF lipstick.



That's exactly right Xiangxiang. It's to prevent manipulation of markets, trading systems, etc. There was a case I think that prompted this mandatory time away where this rogue front office employee had access to trading systems and lost his company billions in bad trades and tried covering up his mess. The 2 week MTA is to try to catch rogue traders and check their "books" to make sure there isn't anything fishy going on.


----------



## Suncatcher

katekluet said:


> The cafe is so busy! XiangXiang, your garden sounds very special....and glad the fireplace is finally getting resolved. We have Monterey cypresses here too..an d love japanese maples.  Soon you can really relax and just enjoy the weekends there. Why do they have a mandatory two week no blackberry vacation? I'm from the medical world so don't know how finance and others work....
> Good luck, Vigee....I got on the scale also, sigh..but have a good workout schedule going so that should help. Yes, the road trips my BFF and I have taken over the years have been so great!! One of the best was ten days on the northeast coast and we ate lobster every night....even happened upon a free Frankie  Valle  and the Four Seasons concert in Boston. Not sure yet when we will head to Maine.
> I have some Guerlain Violet mascara....very subtle.
> Going shopping tomorrow with a friend to the really good mall, will check out the TF lipsticks...and see if there is any new intell on which stores are going into their expansion, hoping for H, who is supposedly opening a store in that city.
> Fun hearing about the bikes and impressed with your running achievements,AnnaE, Mrs JDS, Maseml




Kate The two weeks' mandatory holiday is required of traders working in banks to prevent fraud from happening (ie if a trader is away from his desk for a period of two weeks he won't be able to manipulate the books, hide his ne'er do well activities and hide from detection). Of course the use of the male noun in the prior sentence is not of any significance ...

I would love to do a road trip with my BFFs!  I'm not in the time of my life where that could be possible beyond a weekend. Last year I went to the Armoury art fair in NY with a GF over a weekend. First weekend away with a GF in years!

Xiang - are you describing the garden in your summer house?  Sounds bucolic indeed.


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> Kate The two weeks' mandatory holiday is required of traders working in banks to prevent fraud from happening (ie if a trader is away from his desk for a period of two weeks he won't be able to manipulate the books, hide his ne'er do well activities and hide from detection). Of course the use of the male noun in the prior sentence is not of any significance ...
> 
> I would love to do a road trip with my BFFs!  I'm not in the time of my life where that could be possible beyond a weekend. Last year I went to the Armoury art fair in NY with a GF over a weekend. First weekend away with a GF in years!
> 
> Xiang - are you describing the garden in your summer house?  Sounds bucolic indeed.



MrsJDS- at my old company, the trading floor was predominantly male. They weren't the most polite bunch.

Eta: come visit ny again!


----------



## katekluet

Thanks for the explanations, makes sense now and I have certainly read about the rogue traders.
Looks like I have many fans of the wine faucet )
MrsJDS, most of our road trips have been since our kids were older....we try to do at least a short one yearly and for big birthday years, bigger ones....
Oh XiangXiang, , fab restaurants plus a food festival, wow. You chose the right location for your getaway house!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *kate*, good to hear from you! The two week compliance leave is in place for anybody deal with trading on the front office. I actually can't remember the exact reason. Something along the line of preventing market manipulation. In our case all work accounts will be locked out so you simply cannot access any work material from any device. We found there were two Michelin starred restaurants in the foodie town nearby and they do a food festival in September. We are definitely attending! Your road trip with your BFF sounds great! Lobster every day? I am jealous! Let us know what you think about TF lipstick.


Xiangxiang, if this was our country house, we would be moving in permanently. 

I envy your long vacation leave. I can take off more often but DH only has 4 weeks. Most of my GFs have kids under 10 so a little difficult to get away.


----------



## Suncatcher

MASEML said:


> Ladies, I have a random question. What are your thoughts on a very cute wetsuit? Spotted one that I'm trying to justify whether I need. Do you guys have one lying around in case you do water sports?




I have a wetsuit but it is about 15 years old.  I used it a lot when I used to paddle whitewater. I would not buy one today as I have no use for it currently.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Vigee, you may need to install this before we all arrive....



*kate*, ROFLing!!! Of course, will have this installed and ready by the time all of you arrive!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Madam Bijoux said:


> *Is there one that serves Jack Daniels?*



*MadamB*, Ha!!! Am dying of laughter here. Seriously.


----------



## AnnaE

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *AnnaE*, I know right, the scenario sounds so cheesy!  We had some real good laugh over this at this cafe when it first started! I want to clarify though that I have never read a "romantic" novel in my life.



I am honestly glad I am not the only one who thought of that; I was worried you guys would think I have some crazy ideas! I have never read one of those books, but I did sit on the train once next to a lady who was reading it. It was steamy! It was just so awkward because she was really into it and I kept trying to steal a look at the pages. I think that one featured a naughty vicar though... I remember reading that sales of that kind of literature have exploded when Kindle was invented as it allows for more anonymous reading.



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsJDS*, looks like those J Brand coated jeans are a popular item! We are triplets now.
> 
> *FabF*, I wash my coated jeans inside out in cold water and hang dry, if that is helpful and they are still in great shape. The one thing that I can do is the laundry. Bring yours right over, *MrsJDS*.



I feel left out, ladies! My single pair of coated jeans is Joe's; all my J Brands are uncoated. 



katekluet said:


> The cafe is so busy! XiangXiang, your garden sounds very special....and glad the fireplace is finally getting resolved. We have Monterey cypresses here too..an d love japanese maples.  Soon you can really relax and just enjoy the weekends there. Why do they have a mandatory two week no blackberry vacation? I'm from the medical world so don't know how finance and others work....
> Good luck, Vigee....I got on the scale also, sigh..but have a good workout schedule going so that should help. Yes, the road trips my BFF and I have taken over the years have been so great!! One of the best was ten days on the northeast coast and we ate lobster every night....even happened upon a free Frankie  Valle  and the Four Seasons concert in Boston. Not sure yet when we will head to Maine.
> I have some Guerlain Violet mascara....very subtle.
> Going shopping tomorrow with a friend to the really good mall, will check out the TF lipsticks...and see if there is any new intell on which stores are going into their expansion, hoping for H, who is supposedly opening a store in that city.
> Fun hearing about the bikes and impressed with your running achievements,AnnaE, Mrs JDS, Maseml



Oh thanks for the lead on Guerlain, *katekluet*! I need to check it out.



xiangxiang0731 said:


> *kate*, good to hear from you! The two week compliance leave is in place for anybody deal with trading on the front office. I actually can't remember the exact reason. Something along the line of preventing market manipulation. In our case all work accounts will be locked out so you simply cannot access any work material from any device. We found there were two Michelin starred restaurants in the foodie town nearby and they do a food festival in September. We are definitely attending! Your road trip with your BFF sounds great! Lobster every day? I am jealous! Let us know what you think about TF lipstick.



I think it depends on the employer. I trade, but we are not a bank, so we don't have any of that compliance stuff. The idea is that if you are running a market scheme (or cooking your PnL etc), it will fall apart if you are not manipulating it every day. Plus some places will actually go in and run checks on your communications etc during that time to make sure there is nothing bad going on.



MASEML said:


> MrsJDS- at my old company, the trading floor was predominantly male. They weren't the most polite bunch.
> 
> Eta: come visit ny again!



Ha! I am the only woman at my firm... and pretty sure in the entire branch of the business worldwide. And I am thinking of quitting, so there goes the diversity (my decision to quit has nothing to do with the work environment, to be fair).


----------



## MSO13

Evening all! Just popping by to say hello and that I'm doing well so far. I'm crashing out in a hotel so I don't have to drive very far in the morning and can get an even earlier start. My staff is very excited for our work this week which is nice and the shop kitties are being extra cute. 

Since everyone is coming to visit at Vigee's and we need to install that wine faucet, I'll come over with macarons! That would be so much fun! 

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Freckles1

AnnaE said:


> I am honestly glad I am not the only one who thought of that; I was worried you guys would think I have some crazy ideas! I have never read one of those books, but I did sit on the train once next to a lady who was reading it. It was steamy! It was just so awkward because she was really into it and I kept trying to steal a look at the pages. I think that one featured a naughty vicar though... I remember reading that sales of that kind of literature have exploded when Kindle was invented as it allows for more anonymous reading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel left out, ladies! My single pair of coated jeans is Joe's; all my J Brands are uncoated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thanks for the lead on Guerlain, *katekluet*! I need to check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it depends on the employer. I trade, but we are not a bank, so we don't have any of that compliance stuff. The idea is that if you are running a market scheme (or cooking your PnL etc), it will fall apart if you are not manipulating it every day. Plus some places will actually go in and run checks on your communications etc during that time to make sure there is nothing bad going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! I am the only woman at my firm... and pretty sure in the entire branch of the business worldwide. And I am thinking of quitting, so there goes the diversity (my decision to quit has nothing to do with the work environment, to be fair).




Anna E I may be the only woman I know who hasn't read the steamy romance novels!! And no, I didn't read Fifity shades!!! In fact, a friend of mine rented out the theatre on Valentine's Day and several of us went to see the movie. I ended up at the bar ( yes it was one of the yummy theaters with alcohol and eats)!!! I couldn't stomach it!
I am a fan of Ken Follett, Patricia Cornwell, David Baldacci and Daniel Silva. I like a good murder  mystery for sure!! Spy's spy's spy's too!!


----------



## Suncatcher

Anna - what are Joe's?  Do you mean Joe Fresh or something else?  Funny - I got into J brands because this store I shop at does bi-yearly blowout sales. J brands for under $60! Every pair of J brands I have ever purchased were at this sale. Anyway, I liked the finish on one pair of them so I tried them on and the rest is history 

Freckles - I too missed the whole Fifty Shades and True Blood (maybe I have the name wrong but the vampire lit series with Bella) book phenoms. Another happy bi-product of having young kids and no time LOL!

MrsO - is tomorrow one of your monthly 3am rise and shine mornings?  Is this also in preparation for this weekend's project?  Good luck and great to hear shop kitties are providing good companionship!


----------



## MASEML

Hi ladies, was so thirsty after seeing the tap of wine that I had to go to the bar, lol. J/k, was meeting an old friend....was fun. Happy to be home though. I missed a lot in the cafe today...

*mrsjds*, joes is another brand of denim. Same quality and price point as J Brand.  
Oh as for running, nope - can't say I'm addicted to running yet. It does feel nice when it's over and I do feel accomplished but can't with certainty say it was enjoyable - my knees hurt after.  

*MrsO*, how's it going? Know we may not see a lot of you this week but hope you are well! You must be local right now   

*FabF*, how was your first day back at work? 

*Freckles*, 50 shades the movie was cheesy but the guy was very cute. Jamie dornan I think? He's British in real life. My friend thought he had a lisp in the movie (he's terrible at an American accent). The book (I read the first one) was a nice beach read.


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> Hi ladies, was so thirsty after seeing the tap of wine that I had to go to the bar, lol. J/k, was meeting an old friend....was fun. Happy to be home though. I missed a lot in the cafe today...
> 
> *mrsjds*, joes is another brand of denim. Same quality and price point as J Brand.
> Oh as for running, nope - can't say I'm addicted to running yet. It does feel nice when it's over and I do feel accomplished but can't with certainty say it was enjoyable - my knees hurt after.
> 
> *MrsO*, how's it going? Know we may not see a lot of you this week but hope you are well! You must be local right now
> 
> *FabF*, how was your first day back at work?
> 
> *Freckles*, 50 shades the movie was cheesy but the guy was very cute. Jamie dornan I think? He's British in real life. My friend thought he had a lisp in the movie (he's terrible at an American accent). The book (I read the first one) was a nice beach read.


MASEML, work was a little quiet today. Thanks for asking. Spent a few minutes in the afternoon researching dining tables for our breakfast area. We need a round, preferably glass table and most of the ones I found online look either too futuristic or cheesy. The search continues and will likely turn into an obsession until the perfect one is found. 

MrsJDS, I have a few pairs of Joe's jeans but prefer 7 for All Man Kind for regular cuts, and J Brand for skinnies. How was your day at work? This jeans obsession is quite recent. I never owned a pair of jeans until about 7 years ago. 

Kate, I think you're starting a trend now. I plan to renovate our kitchen in '17 and have already planned to put a wine fridge under the island. Now I just need to add a wine faucet.

Vigee, did you spend your day by the pool today? It was quite cool here and will be for the rest of the week.

Madam, found any more pennies? 

Anna, when are you leaving for Edinborough? 

Meazer, just a few days left to freedom. Woohoo!

MrsO, your big job will be spectacular. Hope the client is being nice or at least staying out of your hair so you can do a splendid job. Thanks for stopping by the cafe despite your busy schedule.

Freckles, I was laughing when I was reading about the different colors on the toes. 

xiangxiang, J Brand jeans can be highly addictive. Also, just like with Vigee, I can't see you anywhere remotely close to being fat. You'll rock those light color jeans, GF!

Hi Mindi, SCG, EB, dharma and everyone else! I'm going to head to bed before my usual 1 am tonight. I think it's catching up with me.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> That's exactly right Xiangxiang. It's to prevent manipulation of markets, trading systems, etc. There was a case I think that prompted this mandatory time away where this rogue front office employee had access to trading systems and lost his company billions in bad trades and tried covering up his mess. The 2 week MTA is to try to catch rogue traders and check their "books" to make sure there isn't anything fishy going on.





MrsJDS said:


> Kate The two weeks' mandatory holiday is required of traders working in banks to prevent fraud from happening (ie if a trader is away from his desk for a period of two weeks he won't be able to manipulate the books, hide his ne'er do well activities and hide from detection). Of course the use of the male noun in the prior sentence is not of any significance ...
> 
> I would love to do a road trip with my BFFs!  I'm not in the time of my life where that could be possible beyond a weekend. Last year I went to the Armoury art fair in NY with a GF over a weekend. First weekend away with a GF in years!
> 
> Xiang - are you describing the garden in your summer house?  Sounds bucolic indeed.





katekluet said:


> Thanks for the explanations, makes sense now and I have certainly read about the rogue traders.
> Looks like I have many fans of the wine faucet )
> MrsJDS, most of our road trips have been since our kids were older....we try to do at least a short one yearly and for big birthday years, bigger ones....
> Oh XiangXiang, , fab restaurants plus a food festival, wow. You chose the right location for your getaway house!





Fabfashion said:


> Xiangxiang, if this was our country house, we would be moving in permanently.
> 
> I envy your long vacation leave. I can take off more often but DH only has 4 weeks. Most of my GFs have kids under 10 so a little difficult to get away.





AnnaE said:


> I am honestly glad I am not the only one who thought of that; I was worried you guys would think I have some crazy ideas! I have never read one of those books, but I did sit on the train once next to a lady who was reading it. It was steamy! It was just so awkward because she was really into it and I kept trying to steal a look at the pages. I think that one featured a naughty vicar though... I remember reading that sales of that kind of literature have exploded when Kindle was invented as it allows for more anonymous reading.
> 
> I think it depends on the employer. I trade, but we are not a bank, so we don't have any of that compliance stuff. The idea is that if you are running a market scheme (or cooking your PnL etc), it will fall apart if you are not manipulating it every day. Plus some places will actually go in and run checks on your communications etc during that time to make sure there is nothing bad going on.
> 
> Ha! I am the only woman at my firm... and pretty sure in the entire branch of the business worldwide. And I am thinking of quitting, so there goes the diversity (my decision to quit has nothing to do with the work environment, to be fair).



*MASEML, MrsJDS, AnnaE*, every email we sent externally is read by the control room. Internal emails are generally OK but they are very vigilant about anything sent externally. Two years' ago, I had someone in my team sent something to his personal email because I asked him to do some reading. It was really an innocent act because he just came to our company from a smaller one which probably wasn't as strict. I got an email from compliance the next day and had to have a meeting with him, asking him to swear on his mother's grave that he hasn't forwarded it on, published in anywhere and it is deleted etc. And he had to sign all paperwork and have it on record but he was let off because I vouched for him. It was my first case like this and thank God there hasn't been another one yet. 

*MrsJDS* and *Fabfashion*, trust me it's very tempting to want to move in to our country house permanently! the area is really nice and we love the house. But we are not yet ready to give up London just yet. But who knows, the house is between 1 to 2 hours drive or train from several major cities so maybe at some point we will. 

*AnnaE* and *Freckles1*, I can't read cheesy novels. I do not want to go any where near Fifty Shades of Grey! I am more into adventure, thriller, crime novels or non-fictions. 

*AnnaE*, I am not surprised you are the only woman. I go to meetings and 99% of the time I am the only woman in the meeting. I do have another girl in my team but now she tells me she wants to quit to become a teacher! So I feel your pain. Yes, I think 2 weeks compliance leave is probably only apply to those who are "market making". If you are at buy-side, it's probably less problematic.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Freckles1 said:


> Anna E I may be the only woman I know who hasn't read the steamy romance novels!! And no, I didn't read Fifity shades!!! In fact, a friend of mine rented out the theatre on Valentine's Day and several of us went to see the movie. I ended up at the bar ( yes it was one of the yummy theaters with alcohol and eats)!!! I couldn't stomach it!
> *I am a fan of Ken Follett, Patricia Cornwell, David Baldacci and Daniel Silva. I like a good murder  mystery for sure!! Spy's spy's spy's too!!*



Hello ladies and happy Wednesday!

As far as working in male dominated companies, my first position was in the financial sector working for a very large conservative institution in technical processing and development and my last position was in a tech firm, both hugely male oriented. Learned about football, cars and assorted masculine hobbies. Can honestly say that I never felt any bias or discrimination. Learned the art of mirroring while communicating with my mentors and members of my team. My staff was basically a gender mix and interestingly enough the women out-performed many of the men. Just an observation that women can do as well as men in a male oriented work-place IMO. 

*Freckles*, love David Baldacci, Daniel Silva and Christopher Reich, all very good espionage mystery authors and once starting their books it's difficult to pull me away. 

Yes, have never read Fifty Shades of Grey ~ actually my eldest DD was reading it so I picked it up and read the first paragraph and tossed it back down. It was torture indeed, pun intended  Can't even imagine the movie. 

*xiangxiang*, 15% off at Harvey Nichols? You go girl!!! Let us know which TF lipstick shades you bring home. Am totally on a nude and neutral kick. My red lip stains by MakeUp Forever are sitting in my make-up tray forgotten. 

Can totally see you moving to the country somewhere down the road. Not today or tomorrow but in years to come. Laughed out loud when I read your post that your SO wanted to have a PANDA in your garden. He is a hoot! 

*FabF*, it wasn't very sunny yesterday so I skipped the pool but the forecast is for clear skies for the next few days so I will be back on the patio today getting some sun. 

*MrsJDS* and *MASEML*, the wetsuit/bathing suit is really on trend right now, but will pass on it.  Although I did see a few suits by Lisa Marie Hernandez that I liked at EveryThingButWater.com. Hmm, might have to rethink this issue. Was on a bathing suit buying spree last year and have at least four designer suits that haven't been worn yet. My favorites are Roberto Cavalli and Etro ~ gorgeous designs.

*kate*, how is your diet progressing? Haven't lost an ounce and am two pounds over my ideal weight. Going to keep working on this!

*MadamB*, is your preferred drink Jack Daniels?

*MrsO*, thanks for checking in at the cafe and letting us know that your project is going great. So relieved for you ~ knew that you would have this under control and never had any doubt. Great idea about staying at a hotel nearby your studio.

Last note on jeans, noticed that mytheresa.com has Citizens of Humanity skinny jeans on sale for today only ~ swear by these jeans and here is the link:
http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/avedon-ultra-skinny-jeans-411737.html

Hi to all that I have missed this morning!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hello ladies and happy Wednesday!
> 
> As far as working in male dominated companies, my first position was in the financial sector working for a very large conservative institution in technical processing and development and my last position was in a tech firm, both hugely male oriented. Learned about football, cars and assorted masculine hobbies. Can honestly say that I never felt any bias or discrimination. Learned the art of mirroring while communicating with my mentors and members of my team. My staff was basically a gender mix and interestingly enough the women out-performed many of the men. Just an observation that women can do as well as men in a male oriented work-place IMO.
> 
> *Freckles*, love David Baldacci, Daniel Silva and Christopher Reich, all very good espionage mystery authors and once starting their books it's difficult to pull me away.
> 
> Yes, have never read Fifty Shades of Grey ~ actually my eldest DD was reading it so I picked it up and read the first paragraph and tossed it back down. It was torture indeed, pun intended  Can't even imagine the movie.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, 15% off at Harvey Nichols? You go girl!!! Let us know which TF lipstick shades you bring home. Am totally on a nude and neutral kick. My red lip stains by MakeUp Forever are sitting in my make-up tray forgotten.
> 
> Can totally see you moving to the country somewhere down the road. Not today or tomorrow but in years to come. Laughed out loud when I read your post that your SO wanted to have a PANDA in your garden. He is a hoot!
> 
> Last note on jeans, noticed that mytheresa.com has Citizens of Humanity skinny jeans on sale for today only ~ swear by these jeans and here is the link:
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/avedon-ultra-skinny-jeans-411737.html
> 
> Hi to all that I have missed this morning!



*Vigee*, how are you this morning? I totally get what you said about working in male dominated industry. Another added bonus is men don't have a clue about H or fashion, so my extended bags and scarves collection largely go unnoticed in the office, which is a really good thing. I don't want the attention at all but want to enjoy them. 

Nowadays I normally go light coloured lips as well. I will have to refrain from buying more from TF, even it's 15% off! I really don't need more lipsticks! 

Must ask *MASEML*, have you tried TF lip gloss? Is that any good? 

*MrsJDS*, I think it was you who asked about Joe's jeans. I have one pair from a few years ago. They do a shorter length but not too short like some other petite range. I am very happy with them.


----------



## dharma

Good morning everyone!  been so tired and burnt out but lurking and trying to keep up!

Let's see...party at vigee's, wine faucet and macarons! sounds amazing!
vigee if you are into Nude lips right now check out the TF Bare lip shine, so lovely, I'm thrilled with it. just the tiniest hint of color, a little shine and gloss and it feels incredible on the lip.

Xiangxiang, the next party will be at your country house, cocktails by the pond  Cracking up over "the brain" and the "pretty face".

I am facinated by the financial sector talk, as a creative person, this world is completely foreign to me. I had no idea communications were monitered and time off was mandatory. At first I thought the time off was because it is a high stress job and that they care about the employee's mental health! hahaha

MrsO, good luck this weekend!!!!!

Looking forward to this weekend when I can join the cafe again!

Have a great Wednesday!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, how are you this morning? I totally get what you said about working in male dominated industry. Another added bonus is men don't have a clue about H or fashion, so my extended bags and scarves collection largely go unnoticed in the office, which is a really good thing. I don't want the attention at all but want to enjoy them.
> 
> Nowadays I normally go light coloured lips as well. I will have to refrain from buying more from TF, even it's 15% off! I really don't need more lipsticks!
> 
> Must ask *MASEML*, have you tried TF lip gloss? Is that any good?
> 
> *MrsJDS*, I think it was you who asked about Joe's jeans. I have one pair from a few years ago. They do a shorter length but not too short like some other petite range. I am very happy with them.



*xiangxiang*, thanks for asking, am totally wide awake and happy in my world. Yes, that is indeed a bonus ~ wearing H at the office with men. My old office in NYC for my tech company was the exactly the same way! I could wear H every day and no-one noticed. Loved this. 

Think that it was you that mentioned that J Brand jeans are long in length. For me they are perfect because I have super long legs and most pants come up too short. Also, a few of them are a little long so I cuff them and that works for me too. Between J Brand and Citizens of Humanity my jeans closet runneth over. 

No more neutral TF lipsticks for you, so what are you thinking of buying at HN's with 15% off? Anything or will you pass?

Hope that you are having a good day.


----------



## MASEML

Happy happy Wednesday! Woo hoo, one day closer to the weekend! Shout out to *xiangxiang's SO*, pandas are so cute!! It would be cute to have a baby panda in one's garden. I watched a documentary on them once and it's incredibly difficult to breed these little guys. Female pandas are only fertile for 3 weeks or something like that so timing is everything when trying to breed pandas. And pandas can only raise one baby at a time so if the mom has multiples she'll reject the weakest and keep only the strongest one. It's sad. So what breeders do is trick the mom panda into thinking she's only nursing one panda  so they'll switch the babies every other day so they both get nursed and licked (it stimulates the baby to do a 1 or 2, otherwise the babies aren't strong enough to do it themselves). Just a (long) FYI if anyone is interested in how pandas work :shame:

*Vigee*, absolutely! Women can 100% outperform men - IMO women are generally better at multi-tasking than men so that helps, organized and can handle stress better (all my observations). Some of the smartest people at my old job were women and they were in very senior roles!    I think where it becomes challenging for women overall  (and this is for any industry but particularly those that are typically long hours, like legal, consulting, i-banking, etc.) is when they have children. Priorities naturally shift and rightfully s, but I wonder whether there's an unspoken impact to their professional life? Not advancing in their career as quickly as they deserve to be, etc. interesting topic, that's for sure. 

Has anyone read "Lean In"? Book by Sheryl Sandberg (FB COO). I haven't but heard its controversial. 

Oooh, yes our bathing suit discussions have been revived! I looked at that website last time - love their stuff! You definitely don't need a new suit as you have new unworn ones from last year. Sounds like my shoe collection. 

*Xiangxiang*, holy moly. They are on it! Your company sounds like they have in place a data leak prevention program to catch disclosures of certain type of sensitive info - that email must've contained a keyword that your Control Room programmed in the tool to flag for. I was in the advisory group for this same project at my old company. Glad your colleague was let off, it was an innocent gesture but it must've been scary at the time! Wow. Wow. 

*FabF*, how do you plan to renovate your kitchen? Oooh a wine fridge. We are getting one of this in our new place too. Do you have room for an island in your kitchen where you can set up stools so your kids (or you) can sit and watch while your DH is cooking. I always find kitchens are the family gathering place...well in my family, we gather where the food is. Ha! 

Oh yes, kept the 1/2 size larger for those H wedges. Still need to get the soles protected but that's a project for June. The last time i attempted to get them done was when I saw B Cooper. Hopefully, next time I'll see G. Clooney (or even better Amal). 

Also there was talk yesterday of outsourcing laundry in Manhattan. Yes! Every dry cleaner (and there are cleaners on every block) offers laundry. They don't use the best detergent so I used to pay extra for them to use Tide. They lose things all the time too. You bring in a 50 pieces to wash, sometimes you get 49 back or even worse, 51 back. In my own apt, we have laundry in the building (it's okay) and at our my SO's place same too...but when we move to our new place (being built), there's laundry in the apt!! Can't wait for that day - think it might be the best day ever. I used to take for granted the accessibility of laundry before I moved to NYC, I don't now! 

*Kate*, your trip that you went on sounds lovely! Glad you had fun with your BFF, those trips are the best aren't they?    I wish I could do those trip again...maybe after some years when kids are older. But boy. We had a lot of fun driving in France, watching a rugby match in London (I have no idea why we decided to do this), wine tasting in Bordeaux, and going out in barcelona - partners in crime, seriously. 

*MrsJDS*, you should pull out your wetsuit from 15 years ago...*Vigee* is right, on trend now!


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, how are you this morning? I totally get what you said about working in male dominated industry. Another added bonus is men don't have a clue about H or fashion, so my extended bags and scarves collection largely go unnoticed in the office, which is a really good thing. I don't want the attention at all but want to enjoy them.
> 
> Nowadays I normally go light coloured lips as well. I will have to refrain from buying more from TF, even it's 15% off! I really don't need more lipsticks!
> 
> Must ask *MASEML*, have you tried TF lip gloss? Is that any good?
> 
> *MrsJDS*, I think it was you who asked about Joe's jeans. I have one pair from a few years ago. They do a shorter length but not too short like some other petite range. I am very happy with them.




*Xiangxiang,* Oh the TF lip gloss, I ended up not placing that second order. I spent the evening figuring out the flipbelt (I made the process more frustrating than it needed to be) and then went to Saks.com to figure out my basket but I didn't end up pressing  send - was this the evening I found my anemone rodeo on h.com too? Anyway, I was thinking that I was buying too much make up at once (thinking that even stocking up was bad as I think make up only lasts a few months) so didn't end up buying duplicates and didn't want to just order the cream lip gloss. I had also placed 2 orders from sephora a few months prior. So short answer is i don't know. Sorry!!     But, I do love the TF lip stick - my first order had smoke sable or is it sable smoke? It's so creamy. Love love love. I regret not getting the gloss as I think it would give the perfect sheen and creamy texture.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> *Xiangxiang,* Oh the TF lip gloss, I ended up not placing that second order. I spent the evening figuring out the flipbelt (I made the process more frustrating than it needed to be) and then went to Saks.com to figure out my basket but I didn't end up pressing  send - was this the evening I found my anemone rodeo on h.com too? Anyway, I was thinking that I was buying too much make up at once (thinking that even stocking up was bad as I think make up only lasts a few months) so didn't end up buying duplicates and didn't want to just order the cream lip gloss. I had also placed 2 orders from sephora a few months prior. So short answer is i don't know. Sorry!!     But, I do love the TF lip stick - my first order had smoke sable or is it sable smoke? It's so creamy. Love love love. I regret not getting the gloss as I think it would give the perfect sheen and creamy texture.



*MASEML*, have too many mascaras and face creams, so end up storing them in our downstairs refrigerator in the basement. Hate throwing them away especially when they are high-end designer brands. 

My eldest DD swears on MAC lip gloss, she says it is the best and she surely is the lipstick queen lol.


----------



## chicinthecity777

dharma said:


> Good morning everyone!  been so tired and burnt out but lurking and trying to keep up!
> 
> Let's see...party at vigee's, wine faucet and macarons! sounds amazing!
> vigee if you are into Nude lips right now check out the TF Bare lip shine, so lovely, I'm thrilled with it. just the tiniest hint of color, a little shine and gloss and it feels incredible on the lip.
> 
> Xiangxiang, the next party will be at your country house, cocktails by the pond  Cracking up over "the brain" and the "pretty face".
> 
> I am facinated by the financial sector talk, as a creative person, this world is completely foreign to me. I had no idea communications were monitered and time off was mandatory. At first I thought the time off was because it is a high stress job and that they care about the employee's mental health! hahaha
> 
> MrsO, good luck this weekend!!!!!
> 
> Looking forward to this weekend when I can join the cafe again!
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!!!!



*dharma*, I wish companies were looking after the employees' mental health that much!  Yep next party at my place! Financial services industry wasn't like this before e.g. everything is monitored but after the 2007 crash, regulators really tightened up. Which is a good thing. 



MASEML said:


> Happy happy Wednesday! Woo hoo, one day closer to the weekend! Shout out to *xiangxiang's SO*, pandas are so cute!! It would be cute to have a baby panda in one's garden. I watched a documentary on them once and it's incredibly difficult to breed these little guys. Female pandas are only fertile for 3 weeks or something like that so timing is everything when trying to breed pandas. And pandas can only raise one baby at a time so if the mom has multiples she'll reject the weakest and keep only the strongest one. It's sad. So what breeders do is trick the mom panda into thinking she's only nursing one panda  so they'll switch the babies every other day so they both get nursed and licked (it stimulates the baby to do a 1 or 2, otherwise the babies aren't strong enough to do it themselves). Just a (long) FYI if anyone is interested in how pandas work :shame:
> 
> *Vigee*, absolutely! Women can 100% outperform men - IMO women are generally better at multi-tasking than men so that helps, organized and can handle stress better (all my observations). Some of the smartest people at my old job were women and they were in very senior roles!    I think where it becomes challenging for women overall  (and this is for any industry but particularly those that are typically long hours, like legal, consulting, i-banking, etc.) is when they have children. Priorities naturally shift and rightfully s, but I wonder whether there's an unspoken impact to their professional life? Not advancing in their career as quickly as they deserve to be, etc. interesting topic, that's for sure.
> 
> Has anyone read "Lean In"? Book by Sheryl Sandberg (FB COO). I haven't but heard its controversial.
> 
> Oooh, yes our bathing suit discussions have been revived! I looked at that website last time - love their stuff! You definitely don't need a new suit as you have new unworn ones from last year. Sounds like my shoe collection.
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, holy moly. They are on it! Your company sounds like they have in place a data leak prevention program to catch disclosures of certain type of sensitive info - that email must've contained a keyword that your Control Room programmed in the tool to flag for. I was in the advisory group for this same project at my old company. Glad your colleague was let off, it was an innocent gesture but it must've been scary at the time! Wow. Wow.
> 
> Oh yes, kept the 1/2 size larger for those H wedges. Still need to get the soles protected but that's a project for June. The last time i attempted to get them done was when I saw B Cooper. Hopefully, next time I'll see G. Clooney (or even better Amal).





MASEML said:


> *Xiangxiang,* Oh the TF lip gloss, I ended up not placing that second order. I spent the evening figuring out the flipbelt (I made the process more frustrating than it needed to be) and then went to Saks.com to figure out my basket but I didn't end up pressing  send - was this the evening I found my anemone rodeo on h.com too? Anyway, I was thinking that I was buying too much make up at once (thinking that even stocking up was bad as I think make up only lasts a few months) so didn't end up buying duplicates and didn't want to just order the cream lip gloss. I had also placed 2 orders from sephora a few months prior. So short answer is i don't know. Sorry!!     But, I do love the TF lip stick - my first order had smoke sable or is it sable smoke? It's so creamy. Love love love. I regret not getting the gloss as I think it would give the perfect sheen and creamy texture.



*MASEML*, pandas are super cute! My SO wish we could just keep one of them in our garden so we don't have to trim the bamboo so much. The bamboo is like on steroids in spring! Unfortunately giant pandas are very bad at breeding and new born panda babies are very small and weak to survive in the wild. 

*Vigee*, will check out MAC lip gloss. I normally use Clarins.


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, have too many mascaras and face creams, so end up storing them in our downstairs refrigerator in the basement. Hate throwing them away especially when they are high-end designer brands.
> 
> My eldest DD swears on MAC lip gloss, she says it is the best and she surely is the lipstick queen lol.



You are so smart! That's a brilliant idea! Agreed, I hate letting things go to waste even down to the little things - reminds me, I still have a big bowl of cooked lasagna noodles in my fridge.


----------



## MASEML

*xiangxiang*, oh you have bamboo in your garden - that's really cool! Brilliant idea to raise a panda to trim it for you  That panda is so adorable. The cutest face!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> *xiangxiang*, oh you have bamboo in your garden - that's really cool! Brilliant idea to raise a panda to trim it for you  That panda is so adorable. The cutest face!!



love that panda's cute little face!


----------



## Mindi B

Belatedly weighing in on the naughty novel conversation: I must admit I read the 50 Shades trilogy, and I think this was a case of a provocative, potentially intriguing idea that was, sadly, realized by someone who can't really write.  There are some grammatical and stylistic howlers, especially in the first novel, which almost certainly had less professional editorial input than the sequels.  
And while "True Blood" was indeed a vampire love story of sorts, the Bella and Edward storyline was from "Twilight" and its subsequent novels--also a vampire love story but one aimed at the young adult market.
So, there, a thumbnail review of some of the most popular trash lit of the last decade or so.  Yes, I have just saved HOURS of your time.  You're welcome.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Belatedly weighing in on the naughty novel conversation: I must admit I read the 50 Shades trilogy, and I think this was a case of a provocative, potentially intriguing idea that was, sadly, realized by someone who can't really write.  There are some grammatical and stylistic howlers, especially in the first novel, which almost certainly had less professional editorial input than the sequels.
> And while "True Blood" was indeed a vampire love story of sorts, the Bella and Edward storyline was from "Twilight" and its subsequent novels--also a vampire love story but one aimed at the young adult market.
> So, there, a thumbnail review of some of the most popular trash lit of the last decade or so.  Yes, I have just saved HOURS of your time.  You're welcome.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dharma said:


> Good morning everyone!  been so tired and burnt out but lurking and trying to keep up!
> 
> Let's see...party at vigee's, wine faucet and macarons! sounds amazing!
> *vigee if you are into Nude lips right now check out the TF Bare lip shine, so lovely, I'm thrilled with it. just the tiniest hint of color, a little shine and gloss and it feels incredible on the lip.
> *
> Xiangxiang, the next party will be at your country house, cocktails by the pond  Cracking up over "the brain" and the "pretty face".
> 
> I am facinated by the financial sector talk, as a creative person, this world is completely foreign to me. I had no idea communications were monitered and time off was mandatory. At first I thought the time off was because it is a high stress job and that they care about the employee's mental health! hahaha
> 
> MrsO, good luck this weekend!!!!!
> 
> Looking forward to this weekend when I can join the cafe again!
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!!!!





Mindi B said:


> Belatedly weighing in on the naughty novel conversation: I must admit I read the 50 Shades trilogy, and I think this was a case of a provocative, potentially intriguing idea that was, sadly, realized by someone who can't really write.  There are some grammatical and stylistic howlers, especially in the first novel, which almost certainly had less professional editorial input than the sequels.
> And while "True Blood" was indeed a vampire love story of sorts, the Bella and Edward storyline was from "Twilight" and its subsequent novels--also a vampire love story but one aimed at the young adult market.
> So, there, a thumbnail review of some of the most popular trash lit of the last decade or so.  Yes, I have just saved HOURS of your time.  You're welcome.



*dharma*, will try that TF bare lip shine when I go to NM next week. It sounds perfect. Thanks for the tip. 

Can't wait until you are back at the cafe regularly this weekend. 

*Mindi*, love your reviews and you did us all a favor, think that I can safely pass on all of those series and stick with espionage novels. 

*MASEML*, storing beauty products in the fridge really extends their shelf life, have been doing this for years and it really works.

*xiangxiang*, love that Panda's face ~ too cute but I would be afraid of one living in my garden! 

Hope that everyone has a great morning!


----------



## MASEML

Dharma, lol - it really is good mental health for people to take 2 full weeks off! We have a friend who is in HK at a bank and she flew to Boston, NY and Tokyo during her 2 weeks off!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - I woke up this morning and could not stomach the idea of working out to Jillian "I really care about you, I really do" Michaels.  LOL.  So I ended up doing my own strength workout and I have to say, it felt good not having to follow a program - be it on a bike or to a workout video.


Got my nails done last night and went with a flat pink.  The kind that goes well with a tan.  This is new for me as I am usually a bright pink and dark red polish girl.  And this is my only contribution to the makeup talk on this thread!!!


*Mindi* - right-o - Twilight is what I was thinking of.  I knew the book started with a T but I wasn't sure I had the right book.  Thanks for saving me hours of trash reading time!


*Xiangxiang* - so I've packed up my clean folded jeans from *Vigee's* place, along with my packed bag, and I am crossing the pond and heading over to your country place.  I am a fan of panda bears and would welcome the idea of seeing a panda in your bamboo garden!


*Vigee* - is mytheresa yet another website I don't know about (but should)?  I can't tell you how lucky you all are with these amazing websites to shop from.  I did just read in another thread somewhere that the deals on gilt aren't perhaps that great as someone paid over retail for an H scarf.


*FabF* - are you walking over to Sephora today?


Hi to everyone else!  I wish in my line of work I had a mandatory 2 week holiday on top of my other holiday time.  Sure could use the extra weeks off to travel more!!!


----------



## AnnaE

Ladies --

I actually have tried reading 50 Shades, but I could not get past the first few chapters. I just cannot handle such bad writing style. I have nothing against subject matter though, and I think it is fascinating that it has exposed a phenomenon that is new to many people.

*Dharma* -- I think there are mental health benefits to enforced vacation time, although many of my friends who take that vacation find that they undergo a withdrawal which makes their vacation stressful. I hope the rest of your week is productive and not to busy.

*Xiangxiang* and *Vigee*, ha, I could show up wearing 10 Birkins in my office, and no one would notice anything (ok, maybe if I show up wearing nothing but the Birkins, some eyebrows would be raised )! I have been at my current company for 1.5 years, and recently mentioned I am a scarf collector, and was met with blank stares. I wear an H scarf (and other accessories, including bags) 99% of the time, and many are very bright.

Hehe *Vigee*, you poor thing with your super long legs ^_^ Truly a challenge being you! 

*MASEML*, my building offers laundry, too, and they are generally very reliable. Having said that, I mostly use them for my enormous amounts of athletic clothing (sometimes I work out 2x a day, and that produces literal mountains of dirty clothing), so I care less if something disappears. My husband travels a lot for his job, and often gets laundry done at the hotels, which works for me! How exciting that your new place is being built -- I hope it all goes according to schedule and you guys can move in quickly and painlessly.


----------



## Mindi B

ITA, AnnaE.  The writing in 50 Shades hurt me more than the BDSM sequences hurt Ms. Steele.  And she (the character) was supposed to have been an English lit major--that was the final insult to my intelligence.  But clearly, good writing and successful writing are not synonymous.


----------



## katekluet

Wetsuits as fashion? Where would one wear them? I only see black ones on the surfers on my daily walk, they change in and out of them by their cars.


----------



## MASEML

katekluet said:


> Wetsuits as fashion? Where would one wear them? I only see black ones on the surfers on my daily walk, they change in and out of them by their cars.



How about this one? Oh, I'd love to see surfers...so lucky!


----------



## MASEML

Maybe the above is for paddle boarding?


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Hump Day, ladies! The long weekend threw me off. This morning I woke up and wondered if it was Saturday! 

Mother Nature has tricked us again. It was very warm last week and now it's back to unseasonably cold. Sunny but cold! I refused to give up my sandals. Had pretty pedi done so all open toe shoes from here until fall. 

MASEML, I think make up can last longer than a few months if you haven't opened it. It's when it's been used that the bacteria gets in and it needs to be discarded in a few months, mascara especially. I think I saw a documentary where the experts at the panda sanctuary in China was doing the baby pandas rotation. One panda mommy gave birth to 2 baby pandas so they have to do a switch-a-roo or one wouldn't make it. Luckily, they both thrived.  Our current kitchen has an island with 2 swivel chairs. DDs like to climb and sit there and hang out. Our place is nearly 20 years old and the kitchen is the original so it's time for a change. We've done things like painted, changed lighting and changed cabinet door handles over the years but I plan to do an overhaul. I'd love to renovate now but DDs are still young and 'bang' their toys and things into the walls/cabinets. So I'll wait until they turn 6 later next year before fixing it up as I want the kids to just be kids and not walking on eggshells. The place we were at the other day has a wine fridge tugged inside the one end of the island facing out--just what I was looking for. 

xiangxiang, love pandas! One will sure eat up your bamboos. Apparently they're very slow and spend all day eating. They also love popsicles. I saw that on another documentary about a panda giving birth in the US. Have not tried TF gloss. Was on a gloss binge for a couple of years but somehow since last summer I stop wearing it. Still have a couple YSL ones unopened. Not sure what to do with them now. 

Vigee, envy your super long legs. I have to take every pair of pants to get hemmed even the petite ankle length ones. I spend so much on alteration, I can probably buy another H bag with the money I spent over the years.

NM was having the gift card event these past 2 days. I almost bought more TF lipsticks. Logic prevailed and I didn't check out my basket. 

MrsJDS, yes, planning to go to Sephora during lunch and check out the blue mascara. And may wander over to Holts to check out TF glosses. Wanted to buy their pressed powder last night but need to try on the shades first. I do love their blush though. I look like I just worked out after putting it on. Lol.

Mindi, thanks for saving me hours of reading. I saw the 50 shades trilogy on sale but just not my cup of tea even though I was curious from all the hype. May watch the movie if it ever comes out on Netflix. I read somewhere that the author wrote most of the first book on BB on her way to work and emailed to herself. I wonder how many autocorrect words are in the book.

Dharma, thanks for the review on the TF gloss. Heading over to check out at lunch. This way I'm staying away from the food area. Was craving spicy ramen earlier. 

Kate, now those surfers would have been quite a sight. I'll be walking all day long if I live in your area!

Madam, when are you heading back to H?

MrsO, hope you're having a great final stretch. Totally confident you and your team will be fantastic.

Hi to everyone I might have missed. Have a great day!


----------



## AnnaE

Mindi B said:


> ITA, AnnaE.  The writing in 50 Shades hurt me more than the BDSM sequences hurt Ms. Steele.  And she (the character) was supposed to have been an English lit major--that was the final insult to my intelligence.  But clearly, good writing and successful writing are not synonymous.



Oh gosh, she majored in English lit?! I am a non-native speaker of English who majored in political science, and I can write _much_ better than that. 

Although she has been very financially successful because of her books, so who am I to judge!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> How about this one? Oh, I'd love to see surfers...so lucky!





MASEML said:


> Maybe the above is for paddle boarding?



Pretty sure that I, personally would look stupid wearing a bathing suit with sleeves, can imagine the laughter. 

Wetsuits as swimsuits can be seen here from Lisa Marie Fernandez:

http://www.everythingbutwater.com/product/search-results.html?q=Lisa%20Marie%20Fernandez


----------



## Freckles1

AnnaE said:


> Oh gosh, she majored in English lit?! I am a non-native speaker of English who majored in political science, and I can write _much_ better than that.
> 
> Although she has been very financially successful because of her books, so who am I to judge!







Mindi B said:


> ITA, AnnaE.  The writing in 50 Shades hurt me more than the BDSM sequences hurt Ms. Steele.  And she (the character) was supposed to have been an English lit major--that was the final insult to my intelligence.  But clearly, good writing and successful writing are not synonymous.







AnnaE said:


> Ladies --
> 
> I actually have tried reading 50 Shades, but I could not get past the first few chapters. I just cannot handle such bad writing style. I have nothing against subject matter though, and I think it is fascinating that it has exposed a phenomenon that is new to many people.
> 
> *Dharma* -- I think there are mental health benefits to enforced vacation time, although many of my friends who take that vacation find that they undergo a withdrawal which makes their vacation stressful. I hope the rest of your week is productive and not to busy.
> 
> *Xiangxiang* and *Vigee*, ha, I could show up wearing 10 Birkins in my office, and no one would notice anything (ok, maybe if I show up wearing nothing but the Birkins, some eyebrows would be raised )! I have been at my current company for 1.5 years, and recently mentioned I am a scarf collector, and was met with blank stares. I wear an H scarf (and other accessories, including bags) 99% of the time, and many are very bright.
> 
> Hehe *Vigee*, you poor thing with your super long legs ^_^ Truly a challenge being you!
> 
> *MASEML*, my building offers laundry, too, and they are generally very reliable. Having said that, I mostly use them for my enormous amounts of athletic clothing (sometimes I work out 2x a day, and that produces literal mountains of dirty clothing), so I care less if something disappears. My husband travels a lot for his job, and often gets laundry done at the hotels, which works for me! How exciting that your new place is being built -- I hope it all goes according to schedule and you guys can move in quickly and painlessly.







MASEML said:


> You are so smart! That's a brilliant idea! Agreed, I hate letting things go to waste even down to the little things - reminds me, I still have a big bowl of cooked lasagna noodles in my fridge.







xiangxiang0731 said:


> *dharma*, I wish companies were looking after the employees' mental health that much!  Yep next party at my place! Financial services industry wasn't like this before e.g. everything is monitored but after the 2007 crash, regulators really tightened up. Which is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MASEML*, pandas are super cute! My SO wish we could just keep one of them in our garden so we don't have to trim the bamboo so much. The bamboo is like on steroids in spring! Unfortunately giant pandas are very bad at breeding and new born panda babies are very small and weak to survive in the wild.
> 
> 
> 
> *Vigee*, will check out MAC lip gloss. I normally use Clarins.




Goodness goodness I am behind this morning!!

Anna E Before I went to see Fifty Shades I read the synapse and reviews. On critic wrote that it was as if two sixteen year old girls got together and wrote the book!! Ha!! Deluded sixteen year old girls! Well, the author is laughing all the way to the bank!!! 
Btw my Dad lives in Scottsdale part of the year. My friends and I went down for a girls getaway. I came back the next fall to see him and found the fifty shades book. I was mortified that he was reading it. Later one of my fries a told me it was her book and she had left it there!!! Oh good grief can you believe it? Now my Dad thinks I'm kinky!!! 

Xiangxiang  one of my girlfriends has bamboo in her yard as a privacy fence more or less. That stuff is a nightmare to keep in control!! Maybe you really do need a darling panda!!

MASEML  I would DIE without my washer and dryer! I am to the point that I need a washer and dryer on vacation... Even if it's only a week!! My DB and SIL live in Brooklyn and yep they have a cleaners that does their laundry... My SIL says the owner is smitten with my DB!!! Ha

Vigee this is a brilliant idea about the makeup!! Refrigerator here comes my winter foundation!! Also I will have to try the TF... Although I'm not a lip gloss girl. Maybe a good creamy lipstick though??

Fabfashion you are smart to leave you kitchen alone for awhile. I'm still waiting to get new furniture for our living room/tv room. DD is now into doing Aerials all over the house and crazy acrobatics everywhere! She is an ice skater and has a spinner that sooner or later she will fall off off and probably break my table or her head!! Too many stitches already between my DS and DD.  They get their clumsiness from me I dare say!!   

I worked out with a new trainer this morning. I did 32 pull ups.. Not in a row.. 8 at a time. He had me use a green leg band that hung vertically ... So I put one foot in the band and it would help lift me up. I think I might fall down later. Anyone know where I can get the alert necklace that will dial 911 for me? [emoji12]

Good morning to everyone I missed!!!
Hope everyone has a great hump day!!


----------



## Suncatcher

Vigee - wow - some of the bathing suits on the website are hawt!!!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Pretty sure that I, personally would look stupid wearing a bathing suit with sleeves, can imagine the laughter.
> 
> Wetsuits as swimsuits can be seen here from Lisa Marie Fernandez:
> 
> http://www.everythingbutwater.com/product/search-results.html?q=Lisa%20Marie%20Fernandez


Love this! It looks like it'll hold everything in its place for me. Hehe. But then everything else will spill over outside of the suit.


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Goodness goodness I am behind this morning!!
> 
> Anna E Before I went to see Fifty Shades I read the synapse and reviews. On critic wrote that it was as if two sixteen year old girls got together and wrote the book!! Ha!! Deluded sixteen year old girls! Well, the author is laughing all the way to the bank!!!
> Btw my Dad lives in Scottsdale part of the year. My friends and I went down for a girls getaway. I came back the next fall to see him and found the fifty shades book. I was mortified that he was reading it. Later one of my fries a told me it was her book and she had left it there!!! Oh good grief can you believe it? Now my Dad thinks I'm kinky!!!
> 
> Xiangxiang  one of my girlfriends has bamboo in her yard as a privacy fence more or less. That stuff is a nightmare to keep in control!! Maybe you really do need a darling panda!!
> 
> MASEML  I would DIE without my washer and dryer! I am to the point that I need a washer and dryer on vacation... Even if it's only a week!! My DB and SIL live in Brooklyn and yep they have a cleaners that does their laundry... My SIL says the owner is smitten with my DB!!! Ha
> 
> Vigee this is a brilliant idea about the makeup!! Refrigerator here comes my winter foundation!! Also I will have to try the TF... Although I'm not a lip gloss girl. Maybe a good creamy lipstick though??
> 
> Fabfashion you are smart to leave you kitchen alone for awhile. I'm still waiting to get new furniture for our living room/tv room. DD is now into doing Aerials all over the house and crazy acrobatics everywhere! She is an ice skater and has a spinner that sooner or later she will fall off off and probably break my table or her head!! Too many stitches already between my DS and DD.  They get their clumsiness from me I dare say!!
> 
> I worked out with a new trainer this morning. I did 32 pull ups.. Not in a row.. 8 at a time. He had me use a green leg band that hung vertically ... So I put one foot in the band and it would help lift me up. I think I might fall down later. Anyone know where I can get the alert necklace that will dial 911 for me? [emoji12]
> 
> Good morning to everyone I missed!!!
> Hope everyone has a great hump day!!


Freckles, my DH just started work on the basement. We're making one side an open space where DDs can just play, ride their scooters/bikes. I think I should ask him to put up padded walls for added protection (not the loony bin kind). Lol. Our formal dining room is currently a play room so I'm hoping to replace that dining table when all the toys are moved down to the basement. I'm ashamed to say that in the winter we let DDs practiced their little bikes in the hallway. They're pretty good and haven't banged up anything although I'm afraid to look at the walls too closely.  That's so nice that your DD is an iceskater. We'll be sending them for ice skating lessons comes this fall. We'll see how they like it.


----------



## Suncatcher

Freckles - your post cracked me up!!!!  I don't know your dad but the thought of him reading 50 shades is way too funny!  Maybe he might wonder what the author is talking about?!?  As for the quality of writing, yes, the author is laughing all the way to the bank. In this past weekend's NYT T magazine there was a profile of a couple who write "street lit". Not the kind of writing that you might read about in the NYT review of books but the books are so popular that they too are laughing all the way to the banks and they have just been signed up by random house or some other well known publishing house. 

As for the chin ups: congrats!  These are very very hard, especially for woman, as a chin up require a lot of upper body and core strength. My claim to fame is that I was able to do consistently for years 3 sets of 10 wide grip chin ups. Now I can't so nearly as many but doing wide grip chin ups is how I met my DH. Keep at it!!!


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> Freckles, my DH just started work on the basement. We're making one side an open space where DDs can just play, ride their scooters/bikes. I think I should ask him to put up padded walls for added protection (not the loony bin kind). Lol. Our formal dining room is currently a play room so I'm hoping to replace that dining table when all the toys are moved down to the basement. I'm ashamed to say that in the winter we let DDs practiced their little bikes in the hallway. They're pretty good and haven't banged up anything although I'm afraid to look at the walls too closely.  That's so nice that your DD is an iceskater. We'll be sending them for ice skating lessons comes this fall. We'll see how they like it.




How fun to think about renos!!! I have done two major renos. Lots of headaches for sure but well worth the effort. Now I just watch HGTV and watch other people go through the reno process. 

Also: no need to inspect your walls too closely if you just buy large works of art to cover up the bangs!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Freckles - your post cracked me up!!!! I don't know your dad but the thought of him reading 50 shades is way too funny! Maybe he might wonder what the author is talking about?!? As for the quality of writing, yes, the author is laughing all the way to the bank. In this past weekend's NYT T magazine there was a profile of a couple who write "street lit". Not the kind of writing that you might read about in the NYT review of books but the books are so popular that they too are laughing all the way to the banks and they have just been signed up by random house or some other well known publishing house.
> 
> As for the chin ups: congrats! These are very very hard, especially for woman, as a chin up require a lot of upper body and core strength. My claim to fame is that I was able to do consistently for years 3 sets of 10 wide grip chin ups. Now I can't so nearly as many but *doing wide grip chin ups is how I met my DH*. Keep at it!!!


 
I'll remember this when I need a new DH, MrsJDS! 

ETA: great idea on the art work! May be I can start hanging my H scarves on the wall. This way they'll get more use.


----------



## Freckles1

Mrs JDS I did more chin ups that's my DS!! He confirmed it when I got home!! He's only 16 and he's all muscle so I am feeling fit!!! Not necessarily skinny, but fit!! My poor DH needs to get to the gym. He is my skinny fat man. Maybe I will start a competition with him and if he wins I will buy some kinky fifty shades toys! Haha


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Mrs JDS I did more chin ups that's my DS!! He confirmed it when I got home!! He's only 16 and he's all muscle so I am feeling fit!!! Not necessarily skinny, but fit!! My poor DH needs to get to the gym. He is my skinny fat man. Maybe I will start a competition with him and if he wins I will buy some kinky fifty shades toys! Haha



Just don't leave the toys at your dad's place.


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Just don't leave the toys at your dad's place.




I am howling!!!!


----------



## MASEML

Ladies, if anyone is looking for burberry, the website is on sale. In Canada, there's no additional duty or sales tax added. And better deal for me since It will get converted to USD. Anyway, good deals if anyone needs a Burberry anything.


----------



## MASEML

Did I miss something? Toys?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> *Vigee - wow - some of the bathing suits on the website are hawt!!!!!*





Fabfashion said:


> *Love this! It looks like it'll hold everything in its place for me. Hehe. But then everything else will spill over outside of the suit.*



*MrsJDS* and *FabF*, right? Some of these bathing suits look amazing and they have been on my radar for an entire year now. Just no sleeves for me ~ maybe one of the suits with the zipper in the front will be perfect. That is, after I wear a few of my new suits in a couple months. 

*FabF*, what is the name of your TF blush that makes you look like you have just worked out? Need this immediately. 

*Freckles*, your new trainer sounds inspiring ~ 32 pull-ups with a band? Wowza, that's great, major congrats! 

Also, can't imagine anyone in my family reading 50 Shades except my DDs (in their 20's), the story about your DD reading it is too funny.


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Freckles, my DH just started work on the basement. We're making one side an open space where DDs can just play, ride their scooters/bikes. I think I should ask him to put up padded walls for added protection (not the loony bin kind). Lol. Our formal dining room is currently a play room so I'm hoping to replace that dining table when all the toys are moved down to the basement. I'm ashamed to say that in the winter we let DDs practiced their little bikes in the hallway. They're pretty good and haven't banged up anything although I'm afraid to look at the walls too closely.  That's so nice that your DD is an iceskater. We'll be sending them for ice skating lessons comes this fall. We'll see how they like it.




Fabfashion I too allowed our kids to ride their hot wheels in the house!! All 3 of our homes have had a floor plan that you can make a lap around the first floor. It was awesome!!! I'm not sure the cats appreciated it though!! 
Your basement will be perfect!! And then you can find a fabulous dining room table! I went with an oval shape with this house. There is more homework done than sit down dinners but at least my children are sitting in a pretty room at a pretty table and I know where they are.  

I'm glad my DD loves her skating.  We belong to a club that has an outdoor rink! It is open Nov to March. There is an ice show at the end of every season. It is darling! The hockey players even have a number!

I was a figure skater a lifetime ago and I still love it. I believe it is a life long sport like snow skiing, tennis and golf. I just don't do any crazy jumps anymore! Several laps around the rink and my legs are on fire!! I hope you DD love it! They younger the better when you start!

MASEML I love Burberry! My SA called me about the sale. Believe it or not I actually have a Burberry in KC!! I need to hold off purchases before my trip though... 
And no crazy toys unless DH gets his booty in shape like he needs too!! 

Mrs JDF do you and your hubby work out together?  

Vigee it is only 2pm here and I think I may need to get the heating pad and ice packs out.... Jake ( new trainer ) while excellent may have over shot what he thinks I'm capable of. Oh my. 

I like the idea of a suit with a zipper. Thinking James Bond girl sexy!!!


----------



## MASEML

Freckles1 said:


> Fabfashion I too allowed our kids to ride their hot wheels in the house!! All 3 of our homes have had a floor plan that you can make a lap around the first floor. It was awesome!!! I'm not sure the cats appreciated it though!!
> Your basement will be perfect!! And then you can find a fabulous dining room table! I went with an oval shape with this house. There is more homework done than sit down dinners but at least my children are sitting in a pretty room at a pretty table and I know where they are.
> 
> I'm glad my DD loves her skating.  We belong to a club that has an outdoor rink! It is open Nov to March. There is an ice show at the end of every season. It is darling! The hockey players even have a number!
> 
> I was a figure skater a lifetime ago and I still love it. I believe it is a life long sport like snow skiing, tennis and golf. I just don't do any crazy jumps anymore! Several laps around the rink and my legs are on fire!! I hope you DD love it! They younger the better when you start!
> 
> MASEML I love Burberry! My SA called me about the sale. Believe it or not I actually have a Burberry in KC!! I need to hold off purchases before my trip though...
> And no crazy toys unless DH gets his booty in shape like he needs too!!
> 
> Mrs JDF do you and your hubby work out together?
> 
> Vigee it is only 2pm here and I think I may need to get the heating pad and ice packs out.... Jake ( new trainer ) while excellent may have over shot what he thinks I'm capable of. Oh my.
> 
> I like the idea of a suit with a zipper. Thinking James Bond girl sexy!!!



I need to do a better job at keeping up! 

Freckles, I was a figure skater once too!! Wasn't fun doing patch, was it? My 8s never looked good. Was so happy when they got rid of it! I was better at dance than freeskate. 

Were you doing triples? The best I could do were double loops (with over-rotation) and double flips (lucky if I stuck a landing)!  I came first in my club competition one year!


----------



## Freckles1

MASEML said:


> I need to do a better job at keeping up!
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles, I was a figure skater once too!! Wasn't fun doing patch, was it? My 8s never looked good. Was so happy when they got rid of it! I was better at dance than freeskate.
> 
> 
> 
> Were you doing triples? The best I could do were double loops (with over-rotation) and double flips (lucky if I stuck a landing)!  I came first in my club competition one year!




Oh MASEML I was awful at figures!!!! I couldn't pass the 5th or 6th ( I can't remember ) test to save my life!!  I was Novice level  when I quit at 14. I had started on my triples. I was all the way around on my triple salchow landing with two feet. Double axel too. 

I think the last year I competed was 1984. I went to southwesterns and got 1st in free skate and 5th in figures and 4th overall. Doesn't that stink?? So I didn't advance to Midwesterns. Boo. 

Do you still skate? I love it! My favorite jump was a double loop! Heck you were probably ready to do a triple if you were overrating!!!  Yay!!! So fun!!


----------



## MASEML

Freckles1 said:


> Oh MASEML I was awful at figures!!!! I couldn't pass the 5th or 6th ( I can't remember ) test to save my life!!  I was Novice level  when I quit at 14. I had started on my triples. I was all the way around on my triple salchow landing with two feet. Double axel too.
> 
> I think the last year I competed was 1984. I went to southwesterns and got 1st in free skate and 5th in figures and 4th overall. Doesn't that stink?? So I didn't advance to Midwesterns. Boo.
> 
> Do you still skate? I love it! My favorite jump was a double loop! Heck you were probably ready to do a triple if you were overrating!!!  Yay!!! So fun!!



Freckles, you were more advanced than I ever was! You were legit competing! Wow! I once entered a real competition (for dance I think?) and placed terribly, never did compete again. 

I quit skating when I went off to college and haven't touched the rink since - maybe sjsting in Central Park. But, as you know, there's nothing better than the ice after the zamboni has finished his/her rounds...so I became used to that standard and CP ice gets so choppy so quickly. I can't skate anymore - the feeling is so foreign. I remember how easy it was to hop on the ice and start moving around and doing spins and singles. My, that has changed! 

Do you skate with your DD? Good for you for keeping it up!


----------



## MASEML

Congrats for your accomplishments!! I didn't see the middle paragraph until now. Wow, big wow!!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> Ladies, if anyone is looking for burberry, the website is on sale. In Canada, there's no additional duty or sales tax added. And better deal for me since It will get converted to USD. Anyway, good deals if anyone needs a Burberry anything.


Oh MASEML, I wish I didn't just read that. You know I'm a sale-aholic.  I'll be right back!


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> Oh MASEML, I wish I didn't just read that. You know I'm a sale-aholic.  I'll be right back!



FabF, I'm your sale buddy 
I love sales!


----------



## Freckles1

MASEML said:


> Congrats for your accomplishments!! I didn't see the middle paragraph until now. Wow, big wow!!!!




I'm a total ice snob MASEML!!!! And I don't skate with DD much. She likes me to watch her!! Isn't it that way with children?? At least she wants me to watch! I always made my parents leave the rink when I competed!!! 

I just called my SA at Burberry and told him to hold the navy trench coat I want. Yikes!


----------



## MASEML

Freckles1 said:


> I'm a total ice snob MASEML!!!! And I don't skate with DD much. She likes me to watch her!! Isn't it that way with children?? At least she wants me to watch! I always made my parents leave the rink when I competed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just called my SA at Burberry and told him to hold the navy trench coat I want. Yikes!



Oh that's so sweet of your DD!!! I was like you, hated when my family came to watch me practice or my club competitions. Felt so much pressure to not fall. I had so many swollen ankles (well, right ankle as I landed on my right foot) growing up - not landing properly.  

Back on topic for everyone at the cafe (they probably aren't interested in our skating stories) - the burberry sale. Some really nice things! I have a navy trench from years ago - still my favourite to this day!


----------



## Freckles1

MASEML said:


> Oh that's so sweet of your DD!!! I was like you, hated when my family came to watch me practice or my club competitions. Felt so much pressure to not fall. I had so many swollen ankles (well, right ankle as I landed on my right foot) growing up - not landing properly.
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic for everyone at the cafe (they probably aren't interested in our skating stories) - the burberry sale. Some really nice things! I have a navy trench from years ago - still my favourite to this day!




I'm going to have to get that trench and of course it's NOT on sale. [emoji107][emoji107][emoji107] 

I did get some more H Sandals today Fed Ex!!  Also not on sale. Ha does H ever really have a sale? DH doubts it....


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello ladies! I went to Sephora and tried on the blue mascara. Don't think it's me. Will go back and check out purple mascara another day. 

Vigee, the blush is called Flush. It looks orange in the packaging but comes on very soft and gives me rosy worked out cheeks. The other color that I tried on is Wicked--it's a bit lighter than Flush. You're fairer than me so I think it'll look gorgeous on you. Have a look the next time you're at the store. I love their blush. Was a Nars fan but I've since defected. 

MASEML and Freckles, you're both so accomplished with skating. I can't skate if my lift depends on it. My DH bought me a pair of ice skates years ago. Tried it twice and they're somewhere in the basement. I didn't see anything on burberry.com, thank goodness! I did see a lovely shearling but I skipped right past it. 

Could someone please talk me out of getting a red PdV at below retail. I've been reading up on the thread about good deals on H scarves at resellers and have been browsing websites. I already have a pink one which I LOVE but only worn it once since Xmas. I don't usually repeat a design but the sales is too good! Need shopping intervention please.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> MASEML, work was a little quiet today. Thanks for asking. Spent a few minutes in the afternoon researching dining tables for our breakfast area. We need a round, preferably glass table and most of the ones I found online look either too futuristic or cheesy. The search continues and will likely turn into an obsession until the perfect one is found.
> 
> MrsJDS, I have a few pairs of Joe's jeans but prefer 7 for All Man Kind for regular cuts, and J Brand for skinnies. How was your day at work? This jeans obsession is quite recent. I never owned a pair of jeans until about 7 years ago.
> 
> Kate, I think you're starting a trend now. I plan to renovate our kitchen in '17 and have already planned to put a wine fridge under the island. Now I just need to add a wine faucet.
> 
> Vigee, did you spend your day by the pool today? It was quite cool here and will be for the rest of the week.
> 
> Madam, found any more pennies?
> 
> Anna, when are you leaving for Edinborough?
> 
> Meazer, just a few days left to freedom. Woohoo!
> 
> MrsO, your big job will be spectacular. Hope the client is being nice or at least staying out of your hair so you can do a splendid job. Thanks for stopping by the cafe despite your busy schedule.
> 
> Freckles, I was laughing when I was reading about the different colors on the toes.
> 
> xiangxiang, J Brand jeans can be highly addictive. Also, just like with Vigee, I can't see you anywhere remotely close to being fat. You'll rock those light color jeans, GF!
> 
> Hi Mindi, SCG, EB, dharma and everyone else! I'm going to head to bed before my usual 1 am tonight. I think it's catching up with me.



Hi, Fabfashion!  No more pennies this week.  I visited the Madison Avenue store today- no fall scarves, but lots of beautiful Bolides & a croc Lindy from the orange family.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hello ladies and happy Wednesday!
> 
> As far as working in male dominated companies, my first position was in the financial sector working for a very large conservative institution in technical processing and development and my last position was in a tech firm, both hugely male oriented. Learned about football, cars and assorted masculine hobbies. Can honestly say that I never felt any bias or discrimination. Learned the art of mirroring while communicating with my mentors and members of my team. My staff was basically a gender mix and interestingly enough the women out-performed many of the men. Just an observation that women can do as well as men in a male oriented work-place IMO.
> 
> *Freckles*, love David Baldacci, Daniel Silva and Christopher Reich, all very good espionage mystery authors and once starting their books it's difficult to pull me away.
> 
> Yes, have never read Fifty Shades of Grey ~ actually my eldest DD was reading it so I picked it up and read the first paragraph and tossed it back down. It was torture indeed, pun intended  Can't even imagine the movie.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, 15% off at Harvey Nichols? You go girl!!! Let us know which TF lipstick shades you bring home. Am totally on a nude and neutral kick. My red lip stains by MakeUp Forever are sitting in my make-up tray forgotten.
> 
> Can totally see you moving to the country somewhere down the road. Not today or tomorrow but in years to come. Laughed out loud when I read your post that your SO wanted to have a PANDA in your garden. He is a hoot!
> 
> *FabF*, it wasn't very sunny yesterday so I skipped the pool but the forecast is for clear skies for the next few days so I will be back on the patio today getting some sun.
> 
> *MrsJDS* and *MASEML*, the wetsuit/bathing suit is really on trend right now, but will pass on it.  Although I did see a few suits by Lisa Marie Hernandez that I liked at EveryThingButWater.com. Hmm, might have to rethink this issue. Was on a bathing suit buying spree last year and have at least four designer suits that haven't been worn yet. My favorites are Roberto Cavalli and Etro ~ gorgeous designs.
> 
> *kate*, how is your diet progressing? Haven't lost an ounce and am two pounds over my ideal weight. Going to keep working on this!
> 
> *MadamB*, is your preferred drink Jack Daniels?
> 
> *MrsO*, thanks for checking in at the cafe and letting us know that your project is going great. So relieved for you ~ knew that you would have this under control and never had any doubt. Great idea about staying at a hotel nearby your studio.
> 
> Last note on jeans, noticed that mytheresa.com has Citizens of Humanity skinny jeans on sale for today only ~ swear by these jeans and here is the link:
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/avedon-ultra-skinny-jeans-411737.html
> 
> Hi to all that I have missed this morning!



Hi, Vigee!  I like either Southern Comfort or Jack.  (It's Jack this week because I'm fighting a cold.)


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Mindi B said:


> ITA, AnnaE.  The writing in 50 Shades hurt me more than the BDSM sequences hurt Ms. Steele.  And she (the character) was supposed to have been an English lit major--that was the final insult to my intelligence.  But clearly, good writing and successful writing are not synonymous.



Mr. Grey will see you now......


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> Hello ladies! I went to Sephora and tried on the blue mascara. Don't think it's me. Will go back and check out purple mascara another day.
> 
> Vigee, the blush is called Flush. It looks orange in the packaging but comes on very soft and gives me rosy worked out cheeks. The other color that I tried on is Wicked--it's a bit lighter than Flush. You're fairer than me so I think it'll look gorgeous on you. Have a look the next time you're at the store. I love their blush. Was a Nars fan but I've since defected.
> 
> MASEML and Freckles, you're both so accomplished with skating. I can't skate if my lift depends on it. My DH bought me a pair of ice skates years ago. Tried it twice and they're somewhere in the basement. I didn't see anything on burberry.com, thank goodness! I did see a lovely shearling but I skipped right past it.
> 
> Could someone please talk me out of getting a red PdV at below retail. I've been reading up on the thread about good deals on H scarves at resellers and have been browsing websites. I already have a pink one which I LOVE but only worn it once since Xmas. I don't usually repeat a design but the sales is too good! Need shopping intervention please.



FabF, get your burberry shearling at the outlets. I swear classic designs make it to the outlet 9 months later. My shearling, which my SO bought for me for our first xmas together (first present actually)  was a burberry shearling long coat. When I went to Las Vegas 9 months later, I saw it for 60% off retail.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Fabfashion!  No more pennies this week.  I visited the Madison Avenue store today- no fall scarves, but lots of beautiful Bolides & a croc Lindy from the orange family.



A croc Lindy sounds gorgeous! I've never seen one IRL. Any news on your special something?




MASEML said:


> FabF, get your burberry shearling at the outlets. I swear classic designs make it to the outlet 9 months later. My shearling, which my SO bought for me for our first xmas together (first present actually)  was a burberry shearling long coat. When I went to Las Vegas 9 months later, I saw it for 60% off retail.



Good to know about the shearling, MASEML. Just think that you have an extra 9 months with your coat plus it's the first gift from your SO which makes it more special. I actually need a spring jacket with a hood. I have a few of B spring and trench coats but none has a hood for when it drizzles. There's an outlet in NF so I'll check it out next time.


----------



## Suncatcher

Ladies!  Hello!  I was at my son's school for a performance when I bumped into his BFF's parents.  I found out that they are going to WDW at the same time as me and DS (I am taking him there on our annual mother-son trip together) and apparently I have to make my dining reservations now as I'm within the 6 month window!  HUH?!?  I don't even know where I want to eat Friday night!  So I've just spent the last two hours reserving my hotel and all the restaurants we plan to eat at months from now.  Question for you WDW veterans.  Have any of you done or heard reviews about the VIP package they offer?  For the price of a croc CDC I can have a customized experience over 6 hours. As in no lines. If anyone has any experience with this, can you PM me?


----------



## Suncatcher

Now that I have moved on from thinking about Mickey Mouse ...


Freckles and MASEML - so impressed at your skating abilities!  I can skate, if you count chopping at the ice with arms out and a silent prayer the sky skating!!!  Skating is big where I live.  Lots of great figure skating clubs in the city.


Freckles - which sandals did you buy?  And yes, H does have sales, but once in a blue moon.  I recently attended one.  The discounts were okay, but I guess, something is better than nothing!  


FabF - love burberry shearlings.  As I mentioned previously, I have one, but it is heavy.  Still, it is a classic piece that I will own and cherish forever.  I did not buy mine at 60% off though!!!  In fact I bought it in the middle of the summer because apparently the Burberry store sells out of them.  As for the PdV below retail - if it is authentic and in excellent condition, that is worth considering ... just saying ...


Madam - a croc lindy?  That would be spectacular.  I too have not seen one in real life; apparently they are quite rare?!?


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Vigee!  I like either Southern Comfort or Jack.  (It's Jack this week because I'm fighting a cold.)




Oh Madam Bijoux I love a hot toddy with Jack!!! A little weak tea and lemon!! Mmmm


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Ladies!  Hello!  I was at my son's school for a performance when I bumped into his BFF's parents.  I found out that they are going to WDW at the same time as me and DS (I am taking him there on our annual mother-son trip together) and apparently I have to make my dining reservations now as I'm within the 6 month window!  HUH?!?  I don't even know where I want to eat Friday night!  So I've just spent the last two hours reserving my hotel and all the restaurants we plan to eat at months from now.  Question for you WDW veterans.  Have any of you done or heard reviews about the VIP package they offer?  For the price of a croc CDC I can have a customized experience over 6 hours. As in no lines. If anyone has any experience with this, can you PM me?


MrsJDS, we haven't been to WDW--may be next year when I get up the nerve. But the parents that we took DDs to a play date turned 5 hours with dinner on the weekend just went in Feb. They used a Fast Pass where the mom booked every ride online before hand (with breaks for meals, naps in between). She swore up and down by it. That's all I heard.

I'll definitely check out the shearling. Love shearlings in general and it's perfect for under the radar at the office. I wear mine way more often than my fur coats.


----------



## Freckles1

Mrs JDS we went YEARS ago and did the fast pass. The fast pass was great.  I did make a resie for dinner with the princesses ... It was a disaster!! DD climbed under the table and wouldn't come out until they left. And the food was terrible... Buffet... Yuck. 
Good luck. Let's just say DH and I were happily inebriated by 8pm every evening [emoji12]


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> Ladies!  Hello!  I was at my son's school for a performance when I bumped into his BFF's parents.  I found out that they are going to WDW at the same time as me and DS (I am taking him there on our annual mother-son trip together) and apparently I have to make my dining reservations now as I'm within the 6 month window!  HUH?!?  I don't even know where I want to eat Friday night!  So I've just spent the last two hours reserving my hotel and all the restaurants we plan to eat at months from now.  Question for you WDW veterans.  Have any of you done or heard reviews about the VIP package they offer?  For the price of a croc CDC I can have a customized experience over 6 hours. As in no lines. If anyone has any experience with this, can you PM me?



Hmm, been contemplating what WDW stands for. How funny, I type it into google and out pops Walt Disney world (Google must be thinking, duh). Lol. 

it's been years since I've been to WDW (and I went as a child, not a parent) so I can't comment...but you must get into the secret VIP area! I can't recall who told me that their best moment was going into the VIP lounge (she got in because a relative is an exec of Disney) and spotting some celebrity (again, can't remember who either). 

What a fun trip!!


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> Now that I have moved on from thinking about Mickey Mouse ...
> 
> 
> Freckles and MASEML - *so impressed at your skating abilities!*  I can skate, if you count chopping at the ice with arms out and a silent prayer the sky skating!!!  Skating is big where I live.  Lots of great figure skating clubs in the city.



Be more impressed with Freckles!  Being at novice levels is en route to going to the Olympics! Goes, novice, juniors and seniors - seniors are headed toward the Olympics if they qualify. She was doing triples!! I can't even imagine - lots of speed and height to do even the easiest triple. 

*Freckles*', they always said the toe loop is the easiest but I never thought so....doing a turn, then using your other foot to lift you off the ice and land on the original foot (totally terrible at describing how to do this jump).


----------



## katekluet

Fabfashion said:


> Just don't leave the toys at your dad's place.


Omg laughing so hard


----------



## katekluet

It is the cafes fault that I was imprisoned in a chair today, I was investigating the TF lipsticks....that was going fine,l,then  this gal said, could we put a little bronzer on you? Well I was held prisoner in a chair while this Chanel person started putting all sorts of stuff on,,,,I am toooo polite! I try to deal with the normal looking people in those depts.....anyhow, I did find a great color, Casablanca, in the TF lipsticks.....it feels and looks wonderful. They are remodeling our NM and the rep said they are building a big TF section...so since she looks pretty normal, I will go back and see her again, and I do like the lipstick I got. 
Vigee, the diet is going way too slowly! 
I am told that there used to be an elderly woman here who loved to go by and pinch the surfers changing into their wetsuits.....the surfers are quite fit! I must say, you would certainly need a wetsuit with long legs to be in our stretch of the ocean. 
We had a very fun girls shopping day and I was told unofficially that an H store is coming.....hurray!
What is everyone planning for the holiday weekend?


----------



## Freckles1

katekluet said:


> It is the cafes fault that I was imprisoned in a chair today, I was investigating the TF lipsticks....that was going fine,l,then  this gal said, could we put a little bronzer on you? Well I was held prisoner in a chair while this Chanel person started putting all sorts of stuff on,,,,I am toooo polite! I try to deal with the normal looking people in those depts.....anyhow, I did find a great color, Casablanca, in the TF lipsticks.....it feels and looks wonderful. They are remodeling our NM and the rep said they are building a big TF section...so since she looks pretty normal, I will go back and see her again, and I do like the lipstick I got.
> Vigee, the diet is going way too slowly!
> I am told that there used to be an elderly woman here who loved to go by and pinch the surfers changing into their wetsuits.....the surfers are quite fit! I must say, you would certainly need a wetsuit with long legs to be in our stretch of the ocean.
> We had a very fun girls shopping day and I was told unofficially that an H store is coming.....hurray!
> What is everyone planning for the holiday weekend?




Kate you crack me up!! "She looked pretty normal" ha!!
Well now I need to look for the TF lipstick!
And being held prisoner in that chair.... I would not have fared so well ... Although I did get a spray tan today!!! So I guess bronzer did come into play!! 

MASEML you are too kind! I was a good skater ... Never would've made it to senior lady... My parents never would've relinquished control of me to some crazy pro either! And I am forever grateful to them for loving me so fiercely. 

Btw I had to think about what WDW meant... The fast pass gave it away [emoji12]

Hope all of you ladies are having a lovely evening!! Yes I have had 2 glasses of Pinot Gris Fabfashion [emoji108]


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Kate you crack me up!! "She looked pretty normal" ha!!
> Well now I need to look for the TF lipstick!
> And being held prisoner in that chair.... I would not have fared so well ... Although I did get a spray tan today!!! So I guess bronzer did come into play!!
> 
> MASEML you are too kind! I was a good skater ... Never would've made it to senior lady... My parents never would've relinquished control of me to some crazy pro either! And I am forever grateful to them for loving me so fiercely.
> 
> Btw I had to think about what WDW meant... The fast pass gave it away [emoji12]
> 
> Hope all of you ladies are having a lovely evening!! Yes I have had 2 glasses of Pinot Gris Fabfashion [emoji108]


Freckles, I'm hoping that's one glass for you and one for me. I'm thinking that the wine and ice cream (not at the same time) are the culprit with my yo-yoing weight so I abstained from both tonight. Tomorrow is another day. 

Good night, all.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> A croc Lindy sounds gorgeous! I've never seen one IRL. Any news on your special something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know about the shearling, MASEML. Just think that you have an extra 9 months with your coat plus it's the first gift from your SO which makes it more special. I actually need a spring jacket with a hood. I have a few of B spring and trench coats but none has a hood for when it drizzles. There's an outlet in NF so I'll check it out next time.



Hi, Fabfashion!  Still waiting for the goodie.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsJDS said:


> Now that I have moved on from thinking about Mickey Mouse ...
> 
> 
> Freckles and MASEML - so impressed at your skating abilities!  I can skate, if you count chopping at the ice with arms out and a silent prayer the sky skating!!!  Skating is big where I live.  Lots of great figure skating clubs in the city.
> 
> 
> Freckles - which sandals did you buy?  And yes, H does have sales, but once in a blue moon.  I recently attended one.  The discounts were okay, but I guess, something is better than nothing!
> 
> 
> FabF - love burberry shearlings.  As I mentioned previously, I have one, but it is heavy.  Still, it is a classic piece that I will own and cherish forever.  I did not buy mine at 60% off though!!!  In fact I bought it in the middle of the summer because apparently the Burberry store sells out of them.  As for the PdV below retail - if it is authentic and in excellent condition, that is worth considering ... just saying ...
> 
> 
> Madam - a croc lindy?  That would be spectacular.  I too have not seen one in real life; apparently they are quite rare?!?



Hi,MrsJDS.  This was the second croc Lindy I've seen.  I saw an ostrich one last week.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> It is the cafes fault that I was imprisoned in a chair today, I was investigating the TF lipsticks....that was going fine,l,then  this gal said, could we put a little bronzer on you? Well I was held prisoner in a chair while this Chanel person started putting all sorts of stuff on,,,,I am toooo polite! I try to deal with the normal looking people in those depts.....*anyhow, I did find a great color, Casablanca, in the TF lipsticks*.....it feels and looks wonderful. They are remodeling our NM and the rep said they are building a big TF section...so since she looks pretty normal, I will go back and see her again, and I do like the lipstick I got.
> *Vigee, the diet is going way too slowly!
> I am told that there used to be an elderly woman here who loved to go by and pinch the surfers changing into their wetsuits*.....the surfers are quite fit! I must say, you would certainly need a wetsuit with long legs to be in our stretch of the ocean.
> We had a very fun girls shopping day and I was told unofficially that an H store is coming.....hurray!
> What is everyone planning for the holiday weekend?



*kate*, thanks for the TF lipstick ID regarding Casablanca, will check that out too next week! My diet is going slowly, am losing ounces not pounds. Still keeping on it and going to re-double my efforts. Also, was married to a blond Brad Pitt surfer look alike in a previous life. Definitely fit but maybe not the smartest lightbulb on the planet. Hear that, mr fireplace hottie? 

*xiangxiang*, how is work today? Thinking of you.


----------



## MASEML

Hello ladies!! Big waves out to everyone.

*MrsO*, hope you are surviving. Soon the big project will be over, and home free! Have some incoming news about CDC RGs!! Another color besides noir is coming  

*Dharma*, same message to you. Hope you are surviving your busy week too! 

*Xiangxiang*, sensing a pattern. Hope you are surviving. So glad to see you I earlier in the week and our talk of pandas. Still can't get that cute photo out of my head! 

*Vigee*, how are you? Many suggestions of TF lipsticks and glosses for you to test over the weekend. Let us know what you decide to get!! Losing ounces is better than nothing! And a blond brad Pitt hottie surfer, wowee. 

*FabF*, good for you for not seeing anything at Burberry on sale! Resisting temptation. It's better to wait anyway, Burberry will have a 30% off sale most likely at the end of the sale (typically in stores only). As for shearling, I'd try the outlet first. It's truly an outlet (sale from previous seasons) whereas these days, some companies create clothes specific to outlets. Yes, my shearling was a gift but still difficult to swallow that he paid so much more - at the time I hadn't worn it yet (I've worn it thrice now?)   I love the coat but as *MrsJDS* says, it's got weight! 

*MrsJDS*, why did you go with a pale pink on the nails this week? Any particular reason or just for a change? Have you finalized your WDW holiday?! 

*Freckles*, when do you arrive in NY? Great city to explore, shop, eat and *drink*  
If you are up to it, there are speakeasys around the city - little gems that don't look like bars from the outside. You should go to those early otherwise, it's crowded and the wait to get in is horrendous. PDT (please don't tell) might the most famous one - is a secret room (entered through a telephone booth) inside a hot dog take out place. Think it opens at 6pm every night so best to get there before it opens, unless you are lucky to get a reservation (which is v. hard to get; akin to getting a B). Little Branch, Raines Law Room, Apoteke are also other speakeasys that I know of. I'm sure there are plenty more....

*Kate*, have you installed the wine tap yet? 

Hi to *SmoothCavalierGirl*, *AnnaE* and everyone else I missed!


----------



## Mindi B

MrsJDS said:


> Ladies!  Hello!  I was at my son's school for a performance when I bumped into his BFF's parents.  I found out that they are going to WDW at the same time as me and DS (I am taking him there on our annual mother-son trip together) and apparently I have to make my dining reservations now as I'm within the 6 month window!  HUH?!?  I don't even know where I want to eat Friday night!  So I've just spent the last two hours reserving my hotel and all the restaurants we plan to eat at months from now.  Question for you WDW veterans.  Have any of you done or heard reviews about the VIP package they offer?  For the price of a croc CDC I can have a customized experience over 6 hours. As in no lines. If anyone has any experience with this, can you PM me?



MrsJDS, there is a book (available on Kindle, if you use one) called, "The Ride Delegate: Memoir of a Walt Disney World VIP Tour Guide" written by a young woman who led those VIP tours for years.  It tells you what she can and can't and will and won't do for her guests, and gives you a few eye-opening insights into what goes on behind the scenes (and in the Utilidors--the underground network of tunnels that allow cast members and materials to move around the park unseen by guests).  It's a fun read, and might help you decide if the VIP package is worthwhile!


----------



## MSO13

Good morning everyone and afternoon to Xiangxiang!

I'm surviving, I had a very long day at work yesterday and was on my feet working for 15 hours so I went straight to bed when I got home despite our home cats missing me.  

I'm up early for another long day but the work we've done so far looks great and I'm really pleased with everything. We're doing a beautiful job and the weather for the weekend is looking amazing if a little cool which is always better than too hot! Today is a bit gray and cloudy but the sunshine is coming. I am so glad I did so much preparation and organization, I have the biggest team I've ever had for this one and managing 16 people is almost more challenging than the project. 

I haven't really been able to keep up, it seems like there's so much news from H about CW in shawls and now new CDCs with RG. I am going to try to keep my future Kelly as my reward for completing my biggest job ever but it sounds like a TF clear gloss-the one Dharma mentioned might be a nice treat if I manage to wear it so that'll be a nice little something that I can get soon as who knows when the Kelly will show? 

Hope everyone is doing well and I'll be back to the cafe soon!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Good morning everyone and afternoon to Xiangxiang!
> 
> I'm surviving, I had a very long day at work yesterday and was on my feet working for 15 hours so I went straight to bed when I got home despite our home cats missing me.
> 
> I'm up early for another long day but the work we've done so far looks great and I'm really pleased with everything. We're doing a beautiful job and the weather for the weekend is looking amazing if a little cool which is always better than too hot! Today is a bit gray and cloudy but the sunshine is coming. I am so glad I did so much preparation and organization, I have the biggest team I've ever had for this one and managing 16 people is almost more challenging than the project.
> 
> I haven't really been able to keep up, it seems like there's so much news from H about CW in shawls and now new CDCs with RG. I am going to try to keep my future Kelly as my reward for completing my biggest job ever but it sounds like a TF clear gloss-the one Dharma mentioned might be a nice treat if I manage to wear it so that'll be a nice little something that I can get soon as who knows when the Kelly will show?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and I'll be back to the cafe soon!



*MrsO*, you sound terrific, albeit a little tired but all for a good reason and managing sixteen people plus numerous cats and DH is huge challenge ~ not that your DH needs managing, he sounds very resourceful and independent. Kudos to you, girlfriend. Only a few more days left to go and you are at the finish line.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Thursday, ladies! I'm going to Thai food for lunch with my colleagues today. Yay! Love spicy Thai food. I'm so hungry just thinking about it and it's not even 10:30 yet. 

MrsO, so nice to see you stopped by the cafe. Sounds like things have been very busy and that's a huge team you've got. Total confidence in you and your team. Almost to the finish line, hooray! 

Vigee, I'm with you on the diet. I think I need a new scale. It seems I'm always gaining pounds and losing ounces.  In all seriousness though, if anyone has a good reco for a weighing scale I need a new one. Mine seems to give different numbers if I step on it 3 consecutive times and they're 1-2 lbs different. I have to take an average!

MrsJDS, have you finalized your plan to WDW? That's so nice that you're doing a mother-son trip. I don't think I'm brave enough to go with my DDs--may be when they're much much older like teenagers. In 4.5 years, I've only been out with both of them by myself 4 times, and these were just for a few hours. 

MASEML, wow NYC has some really interesting places. I've never heard of these speakeasys before. Next time I'm heading your way, I'll have to pick your brain on things to do. 

Madam, hope the store has good news for you soon! I can't wait to see the fall scarves. I'm loving mousselines right now so I hope they'll have some new moussies.

AnnaE, are you all set for Edinborough?

dharma, hope your week is going well. 

xiangxiang, are you going to your country house this weekend? 

I just recently signed up for NM emails and now they keep sending an offer on a daily basis. I think I need to unsubscribe as the sales are too tempting. Still thinking about the red PdV--hope someone else buys it soon. I need to find a HG so I can focus on one thing. 

Hi Minda, Kate, meazer, Freckles, SCG, EB and everyone else. Have a fantastic day, everyone!  For those of you in the US, what do you have planned for the Memorial Day long weekend?


----------



## Freckles1

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is having a beautiful day!

Mrs O I hope you are taking care of your footsies! 15 hours is a very long day! Especially with 16 other people to wrangle!

Mindi B this book you write about sounds very interesting. DD wants to go to Orlando.. DH and I are thinking the Disney European cruise. We have heard wonderful things. Also I think we better do it sooner than later or DD won't want to  go. I'm pretty sure the 16 will already revolt. 

MASEML we will definitely look into the speakeasys! Maybe a cocktail before dinner??

Mrs JDS I started with pale pink on my toes Tuesday and had to change to a darker nude. The pink wasn't very noticeable with my skin tone. Boo

Vigee your previous life sounds better than Fifity shades already [emoji12]

Fabfashion I did have a glass for you. I'm not much for sweets. But I still need to get these 5lbs under control. I tell myself I'm not going to drink during the week. I'm usually good Sunday and Monday. Tuesday hits and well, oh well. 
Maybe I just need to have my one martini. It's a beautiful thing... Vodka with a twist. 

Btw ladies I could hardly crawl out of bed this morning. I don't know how you runners and triathletes and bikers do it!! I did find a good gel for muscle pain. It is called Zims Max freeze. I'm sure walking the streets of NY will make me feel better 

Have a great day ladies! And hello to everyone that I missed!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *kate*, thanks for the TF lipstick ID regarding Casablanca, will check that out too next week! My diet is going slowly, am losing ounces not pounds. Still keeping on it and going to re-double my efforts. Also, was married to a blond Brad Pitt surfer look alike in a previous life. Definitely fit but maybe not the smartest lightbulb on the planet. Hear that, mr fireplace hottie?
> 
> *xiangxiang*, how is work today? Thinking of you.


Now I was reading this when I was still half asleep this morning. Vigee, you bad bad girl! Everyone is allowed one of these at least once.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *kate*, thanks for the TF lipstick ID regarding Casablanca, will check that out too next week! My diet is going slowly, am losing ounces not pounds. Still keeping on it and going to re-double my efforts. Also, was married to a blond Brad Pitt surfer look alike in a previous life.* Definitely fit but maybe not the smartest lightbulb on the planet. Hear that, mr fireplace hottie?*
> 
> *xiangxiang*, how is work today? Thinking of you.



 *Vigee*, sweetie, you do make me laugh! Have been very busy with meetings but for a change some of those meetings have been actually quite useful! I am going to pop in to Harvey Nichols after work and see if I can find a powder foundation I like. I loved the ones I used for years from Bobbi Brown but they discontinued it from last year. With 15% off, maybe I can try other brands. 

Hi *MrsOwen* and everybody else!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, sweetie, you do make me laugh! Have been very busy with meetings but for a change some of those meetings have been actually quite useful! *I am going to pop in to Harvey Nichols after work and see if I can find a powder foundation I like.* I loved the ones I used for years from Bobbi Brown but they discontinued it from last year. With 15% off, maybe I can try other brands.
> 
> Hi *MrsOwen* and everybody else!



*xiangxiang*, glad that your meetings were productive today and not the typical bureaucratic time-waster that they can be, that's so positive. 

Also, let me know what you find out regarding powder foundations, have been wanting to try them out and there are so many. Plus, some seem to look a little chalky once applied, which certainly isn't the best visual treat. So, if you find a good one please post about it, would love to wear it during the summer months when it is hot and humid here.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well today.  I have had a busy couple of days, too many work meetings.  My company recently announced it was going business casual every day and jeans are acceptable any day of the week (love having that option).  I will have to check out the designer jean recommendations from everyone in the cafe. 

Vigee, Xiang - I just picked up a spray foundation by Christian Dior.  I have only used it a few times and haven't decided if it's going to be replaced.

MrsJDS - I will be flying in and out of Munich for my upcoming trip to Germany.  I will check out the duty free shopping.  I'm not looking for anything specific but that's when I always find great stuff.
Also, it's been quite a few years since I have been to Disney with my nieces but the fast pass is the way to go in my opinion if you don't like to wait in lines.

Fabfashion - Thai food for lunch sounds delicious.  I haven't had Thai in a while will have to go and get some soon!  

Will write more later.  Hi to MASEML, Freckles1, MadamB, dharma, MrsO, AnnaE.


----------



## Suncatcher

Mindi B said:


> MrsJDS, there is a book (available on Kindle, if you use one) called, "The Ride Delegate: Memoir of a Walt Disney World VIP Tour Guide" written by a young woman who led those VIP tours for years.  It tells you what she can and can't and will and won't do for her guests, and gives you a few eye-opening insights into what goes on behind the scenes (and in the Utilidors--the underground network of tunnels that allow cast members and materials to move around the park unseen by guests).  It's a fun read, and might help you decide if the VIP package is worthwhile!




Mindi - I'm definitely going to look up this book!  Sounds like a very fun read and will be good research for me too!!!  Thank you!


----------



## MASEML

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today.  I have had a busy couple of days, too many work meetings.  My company recently announced it was going business casual every day and jeans are acceptable any day of the week (love having that option).  I will have to check out the designer jean recommendations from everyone in the cafe.
> 
> Vigee, Xiang - I just picked up a spray foundation by Christian Dior.  I have only used it a few times and haven't decided if it's going to be replaced.
> 
> MrsJDS - I will be flying in and out of Munich for my upcoming trip to Germany.  I will check out the duty free shopping.  I'm not looking for anything specific but that's when I always find great stuff.
> Also, it's been quite a few years since I have been to Disney with my nieces but the fast pass is the way to go in my opinion if you don't like to wait in lines.
> 
> Fabfashion - Thai food for lunch sounds delicious.  I haven't had Thai in a while will have to go and get some soon!
> 
> Will write more later.  Hi to MASEML, Freckles1, MadamB, dharma, MrsO, AnnaE.



Enjoy Munich!! I am supposed to be there next month but haven't formalized my plans yet. There's a hermes, but you probably knew that already. Maybe you'll get a croc KC like a fellow TPFer got at CDG. Oooh...excited for you!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, sweetie, you do make me laugh! Have been very busy with meetings but for a change some of those meetings have been actually quite useful! I am going to pop in to Harvey Nichols after work and see if I can find a powder foundation I like. I loved the ones I used for years from Bobbi Brown but they discontinued it from last year. With 15% off, maybe I can try other brands.
> 
> Hi *MrsOwen* and everybody else!


 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, glad that your meetings were productive today and not the typical bureaucratic time-waster that they can be, that's so positive.
> 
> Also, let me know what you find out regarding powder foundations, have been wanting to try them out and there are so many. Plus, some seem to look a little chalky once applied, which certainly isn't the best visual treat. So, if you find a good one please post about it, would love to wear it during the summer months when it is hot and humid here.


 
xiangxiang and Vigee, powder foundation is my go to for workdays--so quick and easy. I love Georgio Armani for its texture and Laura Mercier is a close second. Just picked up Chanel Double Perfection Lumiere from NF on the weekend (somehow it's not sold in Canada). It was voted the best powder foundation by InStyle annual beauty buys. I'm on day 3 of using it and enjoying it so far. No shiny nose by lunch time, the color stays true throughout the day, and it can be used wet or dry.


----------



## Fabfashion

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today.  I have had a busy couple of days, too many work meetings.  My company recently announced it was going business casual every day and jeans are acceptable any day of the week (love having that option).  I will have to check out the designer jean recommendations from everyone in the cafe.
> 
> Vigee, Xiang - I just picked up a spray foundation by Christian Dior.  I have only used it a few times and haven't decided if it's going to be replaced.
> 
> MrsJDS - I will be flying in and out of Munich for my upcoming trip to Germany.  I will check out the duty free shopping.  I'm not looking for anything specific but that's when I always find great stuff.
> Also, it's been quite a few years since I have been to Disney with my nieces but the fast pass is the way to go in my opinion if you don't like to wait in lines.
> 
> Fabfashion - Thai food for lunch sounds delicious.  I haven't had Thai in a while will have to go and get some soon!
> 
> Will write more later.  Hi to MASEML, Freckles1, MadamB, dharma, MrsO, AnnaE.


Hi SCG, our office is pretty business casual and there are some younger folks in the digital unit that are pretty much in jeans every day. I only wear jeans on Fridays or I feel a little too relaxed. Definitely check out the jeans mentioned here--can be addictive.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ok my name is xiangxiang0731 and I am a TF lipstick addict! Bought another one from their sheer range - rose soliel. It looks dark on the stick but when put on it's very sheer and more subtle than the normal lipstick. That's it! No more lipsticks this year! 

*SmoothCoatGirl*, spray on foundation sounds very interesting! Does it stay put?

*FabFashion*, do any of those you used have SPF built in? The one I used for years is Bobbi Brown with SPF12. They discontinued it! I got one from Clarins but it gets cakey later during the day. 

*Vigee*, I wanted to check out this one from Dior but Harvey Nichols don't stock Dior. It has a built-in SPF15. Will look for it in Harrods this weekend and report back.


----------



## Suncatcher

I can't participate in the makeup conversation!  I feel like the only kid at school who doesn't have a Cabbage Patch Doll (except that this time it is self inflicted)!  

Should I go out and buy some lipstick and/or foundation and/or mascara? LOL.


----------



## Mindi B

NO, MrsJDS.  If you don't wear makeup, keep not wearing makeup!  It is a slippery slope, and it is expensive, takes time to apply, and can be a big pain.  IMO.  I've been wearing makeup since high school and can't be without it because I frighten the horses, but I wish I didn't.  Didn't feel the need to wear makeup, that is.  Frightening the horses is kind of a rush.  (Kidding, kidding.)


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> I can't participate in the makeup conversation!  I feel like the only kid at school who doesn't have a Cabbage Patch Doll (except that this time it is self inflicted)!
> 
> Should I go out and buy some lipstick and/or foundation and/or mascara? LOL.





Mindi B said:


> NO, MrsJDS.  If you don't wear makeup, keep not wearing makeup!  It is a slippery slope, and it is expensive, takes time to apply, and can be a big pain.  IMO.  I've been wearing makeup since high school and can't be without it because I frighten the horses, but I wish I didn't.  Didn't feel the need to wear makeup, that is.  Frightening the horses is kind of a rush.  (Kidding, kidding.)



I agree with *Mindi B*. *MrsJDS*, if you don't wear make-up, don't start. I admire those who don't. I used to wear a lot more make-up. Foundation, powder, blusher, eye liner, eye shadow, eye brow pencil, mascara, lip liner, lip colour, the whole lot. Since I met my SO, he made me wear less make-up which I am grateful for. He always said to me that he much prefer me without make-up. Now I wear three - powder foundation, blusher and lip colour. I go without at times too. No regrets.


----------



## Freckles1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I agree with *Mindi B*. *MrsJDS*, if you don't wear make-up, don't start. I admire those who don't. I used to wear a lot more make-up. Foundation, powder, blusher, eye liner, eye shadow, mascara, lip liner, lip colour, the whole lot. Since I met my SO, he made me wear less make-up which I am grateful for. He always said to me that he much prefer me without make-up. Now I wear three - powder foundation, blusher and lip colour. I go without at times too. No regrets.




I'm with you xiangxiang. I have always been fortunate to have some color from my freckles - hence my name  so I only wear a little foundation and blush in the winter. I do need my lipstick though. I may have heart palpitations without it! A little mascara and I'm good to go! And my DH is feels the same as your SO - less is more!!


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS, keep looking natural! I was just ranting this am about how all my make up doesn't fit in my bag! And that a piece of eyeshadow unbeknownst to me fell to the floor and I stepped in it and dragged it across our hardwood. It's also v. messy


----------



## MASEML

I look like a completely different person without make up. Would love to go without wearing make up for a day.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> I look like a completely different person without make up. Would love to go without wearing make up for a day.



*MASEML*, I am sure you look beautiful with or without make-up!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang and Vigee, powder foundation is my go to for workdays--so quick and easy. I love Georgio Armani for its texture and Laura Mercier is a close second. Just picked up Chanel Double Perfection Lumiere from NF on the weekend (somehow it's not sold in Canada). It was voted the best powder foundation by InStyle annual beauty buys. I'm on day 3 of using it and enjoying it so far. No shiny nose by lunch time, the color stays true throughout the day, and it can be used wet or dry.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ok my name is xiangxiang0731 and I am a TF lipstick addict! Bought another one from their sheer range - rose soliel. It looks dark on the stick but when put on it's very sheer and more subtle than the normal lipstick. That's it! No more lipsticks this year!
> 
> *SmoothCoatGirl*, spray on foundation sounds very interesting! Does it stay put?
> 
> *FabFashion*, do any of those you used have SPF built in? The one I used for years is Bobbi Brown with SPF12. They discontinued it! I got one from Clarins but it gets cakey later during the day.
> 
> *Vigee*, I wanted to check out this one from Dior but Harvey Nichols don't stock Dior. It has a built-in SPF15. Will look for it in Harrods this weekend and report back.



Hmmm, have to admit that I either go full-tilt with the make-up or wear almost none at all. 

Foundation is tricky and am using a French brand, By Terry Eclat Opulent Nutri-lifting Foundation and it's great ~ have used this for years and years ~ but it's not a daily routine and can only use a very little. 

My DH is apparently impervious to make-up and never complains if I go without it. The one item that I can't live without is Cle de Peau concealer and that I use almost daily. Those 4am mornings really show around my eyes. 

*FabF*, might try the Chanel Double Perfection Lumiere foundation, would like something lighter for summer. Thanks for the recommendation and let us know if you find any other brand that you like. 

*xiangxiang*, will introduce you to my DD who is another lipstick addict! You two can form a self-help group and I should probably join this club too.

*MrsJDS*, please don't start wearing make-up if you are not in the habit. It is simply an extra step in the morning and takes a ridiculous amount of time to apply correctly.

*Mindi*, don't believe that you scare horses!


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MASEML*, I am sure you look beautiful with or without make-up!



Awww, so sweet! I wish it were true, ha ha.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hmmm, have to admit that I either go full-tilt with the make-up or wear almost none at all.
> 
> Foundation is tricky and am using a French brand, By Terry Eclat Opulent Nutri-lifting Foundation and it's great ~ have used this for years and years ~ but it's not a daily routine and can only use a very little.
> 
> My DH is apparently impervious to make-up and never complains if I go without it. The one item that I can't live without is Cle de Peau concealer and that I use almost daily. Those 4am mornings really show around my eyes.
> 
> *FabF*, might try the Chanel Double Perfection Lumiere foundation, would like something lighter for summer. Thanks for the recommendation and let us know if you find any other brand that you like.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, will introduce you to my DD who is another lipstick addict! You two can form a self-help group and I should probably join this club too.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, please don't start wearing make-up if you are not in the habit. It is simply an extra step in the morning and takes a ridiculous amount of time to apply correctly.
> 
> *Mindi*, don't believe that you scare horses!



*Vigee*, I think a lipstick addict help group is definitely needed here! I think *Mindi B* is one too!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, I think a lipstick addict help group is definitely needed here! I think *Mindi B* is one too!



Maybe *FabF* is a candidate, too?


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Maybe *FabF* is a candidate, too?



Yep!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Maybe *FabF* is a candidate, too?





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yep!



Count me in, ladies! 

I started wearing the roller ball lip glosses at 12. Ladies, some of you may remember those. Then real make up at 15 and never looked back. When I started working, it was make up, power suits and high heels or else I looked 16. Nowadays, it's makeup to try to pass for even 40. Haha. 

MrsJDS, no need for make up. You're blessed to not need one. Just a good sunscreen. 

Xiangxiang, I'll check the SPF when I get home and let you know. 

Vigee, I usually use a big Mac powder brush to dust on the powder foundation. So much faster and provide a more natural finish. 

Mindi and MASEML, can't imagine anything but beautiful for you two.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hello, all. 
Another day, another dime found in the garden.
The Devon Horse Show opened today - hope to go there tomorrow and maybe to my second home at King of Prussia on Saturday.
Friendly reminder:  The new season of Rich Kids of Beverly  Hills starts on Sunday.  Looking forward to seeing lots of H eye candy.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ok my name is xiangxiang0731 and I am a TF lipstick addict! Bought another one from their sheer range - rose soliel. It looks dark on the stick but when put on it's very sheer and more subtle than the normal lipstick. That's it! No more lipsticks this year!
> 
> *SmoothCoatGirl*, spray on foundation sounds very interesting! Does it stay put?
> 
> *FabFashion*, do any of those you used have SPF built in? The one I used for years is Bobbi Brown with SPF12. They discontinued it! I got one from Clarins but it gets cakey later during the day.
> 
> *Vigee*, I wanted to check out this one from Dior but Harvey Nichols don't stock Dior. It has a built-in SPF15. Will look for it in Harrods this weekend and report back.


xiangxiang, Georgio Armani compact foundation has SPF 34. I didn't even know! Will be using that one more in the summer but I already use a SPF 50 before make up. Chanel Double Perfection Lumiere has SPF 15. I personally prefer the Chanel one better as my nose gets a little sheen by mid-day with the Armani one (will be fine if you have dry skin). Laura Mercier doesn't appear to have any SPF and I like this one the least.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello, all.
> Another day, another dime found in the garden.
> The Devon Horse Show opened today - hope to go there tomorrow and maybe to my second home at King of Prussia on Saturday.
> Friendly reminder:  The new season of Rich Kids of Beverly  Hills starts on Sunday.  Looking forward to seeing lots of H eye candy.


Madam, those squirrels need to work a little harder. Lol. Perhaps they can bring some gold coins before your KoP visit on Saturday. May be you'll have some pics to share with us from the horse show?


----------



## Suncatcher

Madam - Have you any idea why these coins are showing up in your garden?  Could it be the squirrels?

MrsO - congrats on managing your team!  In my line of work I work on very complex matters that require me to think hard but nothing is as hard as managing people. Best of luck this weekend!! 

So many of you lovely ladies in the makeup support group!  Sephora and the cosmetics companies should be giving you sales commissions for all the great publicity you do for them!

MASEML - I chose the flat opaque pink because apparently it is a "hot" colour. It looks okay on me but it is probably not that me. I wore my midi skirt today with high heels and a cropped jacket. I felt so feminine!


----------



## Suncatcher

FabF - to answer your question I am nowhere close to finalizing my WDW plans. Even though I am good at thinking about hard issues at work I seem to be incompetent at handling meal reservations ... So I spent another hour this evening redoing them!  Anyway enough talk about WDW. I can see how this can take over one's life. When you go I will share my knowledge with you. And remember I'm only taking one kid (although I look forward to the day I can travel one on one with my DD)!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

MASEML said:


> Enjoy Munich!! I am supposed to be there next month but haven't formalized my plans yet. There's a hermes, but you probably knew that already. Maybe you'll get a croc KC like a fellow TPFer got at CDG. Oooh...excited for you!



MASEML - thanks a KC would be a nice find!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ok my name is xiangxiang0731 and I am a TF lipstick addict! Bought another one from their sheer range - rose soliel. It looks dark on the stick but when put on it's very sheer and more subtle than the normal lipstick. That's it! No more lipsticks this year!
> 
> *SmoothCoatGirl*, spray on foundation sounds very interesting! Does it stay put?
> 
> *FabFashion*, do any of those you used have SPF built in? The one I used for years is Bobbi Brown with SPF12. They discontinued it! I got one from Clarins but it gets cakey later during the day.
> 
> *Vigee*, I wanted to check out this one from Dior but Harvey Nichols don't stock Dior. It has a built-in SPF15. Will look for it in Harrods this weekend and report back.



Xiang- yes the spray on foundation does stay put,  You have to apply the foundation with a brush which is a separate purchase from the foundation.  I went with a Dior brush that provides medium coverage.  There's also a matte spray on finishing powder.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> Count me in, ladies!
> 
> I started wearing the roller ball lip glosses at 12. Ladies, some of you may remember those. Then real make up at 15 and never looked back. When I started working, it was make up, power suits and high heels or else I looked 16. Nowadays, it's makeup to try to pass for even 40. Haha.
> 
> MrsJDS, no need for make up. You're blessed to not need one. Just a good sunscreen.
> 
> Xiangxiang, I'll check the SPF when I get home and let you know.
> 
> Vigee, I usually use a big Mac powder brush to dust on the powder foundation. So much faster and provide a more natural finish.
> 
> Mindi and MASEML, can't imagine anything but beautiful for you two.



Fabfashion - OMG!  I remember roller ball lipgloss, loved using them.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Good morning ladies and TGIF. 

Talking about make-up, am in a full-tilt make-over and maintenance mode today and tomorrow ~ mani/pedi, hair, etc. a semi-exhausting process but well worth the effort. Plus, everyone is so darn nice at the salons, it is ALMOST a pleasure. 

My outdoor pool activities have abruptly ended due to the cool weather and am hoping that temps start climbing this afternoon, fingers crossed.

Those that are celebrating, what does everyone have planned for this Memorial Day weekend?

Hello to all of the cafe ladies and have a great day!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Friday, everybody!  
I can't imagine how those coins are getting there.  I'm thinking of putting up a sign saying "Thank you, please leave more."


----------



## MASEML

Happy Friday! *Vigee*, second the TGIF and it's the long weekend here (finally)! We beat the travel crowds (yay!); getting to the airport was a whole other story. Watched gone girl on the plane - ooooh so good. 

*Vigee*, what a great couple of days you've got planned. Hope you've also included a massage and facial in your spa weekend. 

*MadamB*, hope you find more coins this weekend! Maybe some paper money too  


*FabF*, I missed all the make up recommendations yesterday. I think you may have just purchased the Dior foundation spray? My friend swears by it! How do you like it? I bought a new Dior compact in March (planning to use it as soon as my old compact is finished)...it came with a little mini brush, will let everyone know how that works out for me. 

*MrsJDS*, on the topic of make up, still envious that you can go without make up! Must save so much time for you in the morning. When I was going to hot yoga after work back in the day, I'd exit the class looking like a raccoon. Now that was scary. When I switched to waterproof, it helped a little, lol. 

*MrsO* and *dharma*, one more day and then you are home free!!  

*Xiangxiang*, how do you like your new TF sheer lipstick? Is that what you bought yesterday? Does it go on sheer like gloss or creamy but sheer? 

Hello to *AnnaE*, *SmoothCoatGirl*, *freckles* and all!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*FabF*, looked at NM online at the TF Wicked and Flush blushes and love them both. I'm in trouble! Will try them on next week in person at the TF counter.  

*MASEML*, great that you beat the vacation crowds this morning. Haven't seen Gone Girl, am afraid that it would totally freak me out but heard it was amazing. 

*MadamB*, love the sign you might put up in your garden, it's perfect!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Friday, ladies! TGIF and happy Memorial Day weekend for the southern neighbours.

Working from home today. So nice and quiet with no one poking their heads into my office and asking "am I interrupting?". Will be booking our Hawaii flight for next March break some time today now that the school principle has confirmed the kiddies will be off for 2 weeks. Our provincial March break is 1 week before the Easter long weekend so the school did a survey to find out if parents would like to have 2 weeks off and come back after Easter Monday. Apparently most parents voted aye. 

MASEML, it wasn't me with the Dior spray. I haven't had much luck finding a color match with Dior with their liquid or powder--either too peachy or too pink for my skin tone. I did buy the powder with a tiny brush like you last fall but ended up returning (color was off). I just got the Chanel powder foundation and am loving it. Comes with a sponge, can be used wet/dry but I've been wearing it using a big powder brush. For liquid, I use Armani Silk Foundation for medium coverage. And I love their Face Fabric for light coverage. It goes on like a tinted moisturizer. I don't use powder afterwards and you just look like you have a naturally flawless skin. As you can probably tell, I'm a makeup junkie and love buying and trying make up.  You guys are inspiring me to go through my lipstick boxes this afternoon and purge! 

Vigee, hope the weather warms up for you later today. It's sunny here but cold. It'll warm up on the weekend so fingers crossed the weather man is not wrong.

Madam, love your signage idea!

MrsO, the big day will be over in no time! And I think your DH will be wrapping up his biz deal this weekend too. Sending you both lots of positive vibes. 

MrsJDS, I find booking trips to consume a huge amount of time. Usually I spend weeks doing research on the internet, reading all kinds of reviews. I think I like it better when it was just book and go. Which reminds me I need to book a hotel for our Barcelona trip. 

xiangxiang, I have TF lip color shine that I got when I was in Hawaii--is that the same as the one you just picked up? It's perfect for a more natural, tinted lip look.

SCG, I used to love those roller ball glosses and had so many different flavors. 

dharma, hope you'll have a more relaxing weekend planned and you get an extra day off.  Have you finalized your black tie wedding outfit?

meazar, when is your cast coming off?

Hi AnnaE, freckles, Kate, Mindi and everyone!


----------



## Freckles1

Hope everyone is having a beautiful day!

MASEML you were up and out early!! Good for you beating the rush. Sorry about the airport...

I read Gone Girl. I was so mad at that book I would've burned it if it hadn't been on my Kindle!! Oh and that the main characters name is my name really ticked me off!! Haven't seen the movie. I've heard it was very good!! 

Mrs SJD I  am so happy that you keep finding coins!!! You have lots of Angels I'd say!!

Vigee enjoy your weekend if beauty! Hope your weather warms up!

FabF, Madam, smg,,xiangxiang, Mars O, mindi Dharma Anna E have great weekends!! Hello to anyone I've missed!


----------



## katekluet

FabF, thanks for the makeup info...I love that mask you recommended and will try the Armani foundation...so much easier than sorting through the confusion of the makeup dept.
MadaeB, did you check the dates on the coins from the garden to see if they had been there a long time or are more recent? 
Vigee, enjoy your beauty time and hope for some sun for you, 
Mrs O, looking forward to hearing of your success after the weekend!
We ate out last night and have a party and Also dinner guests scheduled this weekend, so the diet will have to wait for renewed efforts on Tuesday. 
XiangXiang, are you in the country this weekend? 
FabF, I bet you get twice as much accomplished working at home, no interruptions....


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, Georgio Armani compact foundation has SPF 34. I didn't even know! Will be using that one more in the summer but I already use a SPF 50 before make up. Chanel Double Perfection Lumiere has SPF 15. I personally prefer the Chanel one better as my nose gets a little sheen by mid-day with the Armani one (will be fine if you have dry skin). Laura Mercier doesn't appear to have any SPF and I like this one the least.



*Fabfashion*, thank you so much for the information on the SPF! I did like Laura Mercier compact foundation but I switched to Bobbi Brown with SPF after that. I will check out Armani and Chanel this weekend.  



SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Xiang- yes the spray on foundation does stay put,  You have to apply the foundation with a brush which is a separate purchase from the foundation.  I went with a Dior brush that provides medium coverage. There's also a matte spray on finishing powder.



*SmoothCoatGirl*, please do let us know how you get on with this spray foundation. Will you buy it again? Pros and cons? 



MASEML said:


> Happy Friday! *Vigee*, second the TGIF and it's the long weekend here (finally)! We beat the travel crowds (yay!); getting to the airport was a whole other story. Watched gone girl on the plane - ooooh so good.
> 
> *FabF*, I missed all the make up recommendations yesterday. I think you may have just purchased the Dior foundation spray? My friend swears by it! How do you like it? I bought a new Dior compact in March (planning to use it as soon as my old compact is finished)...it came with a little mini brush, will let everyone know how that works out for me.
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, how do you like your new TF sheer lipstick? Is that what you bought yesterday? Does it go on sheer like gloss or creamy but sheer?



*MASEML*, please let me know about how this Dior compact foundation is, specifically whether it will cake in the afternoon. My t-zone gets oily and the foundation started to crumble later in the day. The TF sheer lip colour glides on like a gloss. It has a lot shimmer to it. 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, looked at NM online at the TF Wicked and Flush blushes and love them both. I'm in trouble! Will try them on next week in person at the TF counter.



*Vigee*, stay away from the TF counter! I am convinced they have tricks to get you addicted! 



Fabfashion said:


> Happy Friday, ladies! TGIF and happy Memorial Day weekend for the southern neighbours.
> 
> Working from home today. So nice and quiet with no one poking their heads into my office and asking "am I interrupting?". Will be booking our Hawaii flight for next March break some time today now that the school principle has confirmed the kiddies will be off for 2 weeks. Our provincial March break is 1 week before the Easter long weekend so the school did a survey to find out if parents would like to have 2 weeks off and come back after Easter Monday. Apparently most parents voted aye.
> 
> xiangxiang, I have TF lip color shine that I got when I was in Hawaii--is that the same as the one you just picked up? It's perfect for a more natural, tinted lip look.
> 
> Hi AnnaE, freckles, Kate, Mindi and everyone!



*Fabfashion*, I think it's the same, it's the one with the white tube instead of the normal black. 



Freckles1 said:


> Hope everyone is having a beautiful day!
> 
> MASEML you were up and out early!! Good for you beating the rush. Sorry about the airport...
> 
> I read Gone Girl. I was so mad at that book I would've burned it if it hadn't been on my Kindle!! Oh and that the main characters name is my name really ticked me off!! Haven't seen the movie. I've heard it was very good!!
> 
> Mrs SJD I  am so happy that you keep finding coins!!! You have lots of Angels I'd say!!
> 
> Vigee enjoy your weekend if beauty! Hope your weather warms up!
> 
> FabF, Madam, smg,,xiangxiang, Mars O, mindi Dharma Anna E have great weekends!! Hello to anyone I've missed!



*Freckles*, you have a good day yourself! 

Hi everybody else!


----------



## Fabfashion

Xiangxiang, you're welcome! Hope you find something you like on the weekend. My TF sheer lipstick is in a black/gold case like their usual one but slimmer. Oh o! I hope I'm not steering you to go check this line out now. You're so right, there must be some kind of a trick at the TF counter. 

Kate, I've been using Armani foundation since they launched their make up line and the silk one has been rated best buy every year by Instyle. I'd try something else but always go back. Sounds like you've already got the party started since last night. I always said to myself that the food has no calories when you're eating with friends and family. 

Vigee, which colors did you pick out for your mani/pedi? I can't wait until I can take my DDs. 

Freckles, any special plan for the long weekend?

ETA: I'm about to take all the skinny jeans that I've been hoarding, um, I meant collecting to get hemmed. And then what do you know? I have 2 exact same black pairs of the J Brand coated jeans. One from Hawaii and one from a few days ago!


----------



## AnnaE

Ladies -- hope everyone is having a good Friday!

Running around like crazy today to get all the errands done before heading off to Edinburgh! 

Hope to check in at the airport with all of you (have to leave for the airport early because Friday afternoon traffic to JFK is so unpredictable -- the one time I have missed a flight was because of that!).


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

AnnaE said:


> Ladies -- hope everyone is having a good Friday!
> 
> Running around like crazy today to get all the errands done before heading off to Edinburgh!
> 
> Hope to check in at the airport with all of you (have to leave for the airport early because Friday afternoon traffic to JFK is so unpredictable -- the one time I have missed a flight was because of that!).



*AnnaE*, great idea to leave early for the airport, NYC traffic is so unpredictable and hope you can check in here at the cafe before you leave for Edinburgh. 
It looks like a great day for flying  

*FabF*, between the Chanel powder foundation and the Armani tinted moisturizer, which one do you think is better for combination skin? Your opinions are so helpful.

Glad that you are working from home and it is probably way more productive.

Also, am now wearing CND's gel shellac Nude Knickers on nails, very soft and femmy.

*MrsJDS*, what are you up to today and how are you?

*xiangxiang*, am already addicted to TF even though technically I have bought only one lipstick ~ keep loading up my online shopping cart at NM and after looking at the total will not hit the order button. Wowza, those products add up fast!

Maybe we need a separate TF self-help group, lol?

*kate*, have a feeling that I will still be dieting next Tuesday so your diet buddy will still be here ~ but am making progress, YAY.

*SCG*, yes, let us know about the spray foundation, am afraid that it will get in my hair and make a mess.

*freckles*, heard that the Gone Girl book was really quite good unlike 50 Shades.

Will pop back in late this afternoon, have a good day all.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Xiangxiang, you're welcome! Hope you find something you like on the weekend. My TF sheer lipstick is in a black/gold case like their usual one but slimmer. Oh o! I hope I'm not steering you to go check this line out now. You're so right, there must be some kind of a trick at the TF counter.
> 
> Kate, I've been using Armani foundation since they launched their make up line and the silk one has been rated best buy every year by Instyle. I'd try something else but always go back. Sounds like you've already got the party started since last night. I always said to myself that the food has no calories when you're eating with friends and family.
> 
> Vigee, which colors did you pick out for your mani/pedi? I can't wait until I can take my DDs.
> 
> Freckles, any special plan for the long weekend?
> 
> ETA: I'm about to take all the skinny jeans that I've been hoarding, um, I meant collecting to get hemmed. And then what do you know? I have 2 exact same black pairs of the J Brand coated jeans. One from Hawaii and one from a few days ago!



*Fabfashion*, the one I bought is this one:

http://www.selfridges.com/en/tom-fo...58-LIPCOLOURCOND/?previewAttribute=rosesoleil


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> FabF, thanks for the makeup info...I love that mask you recommended and will try the Armani foundation...so much easier than sorting through the confusion of the makeup dept.
> MadaeB, did you check the dates on the coins from the garden to see if they had been there a long time or are more recent?
> Vigee, enjoy your beauty time and hope for some sun for you,
> Mrs O, looking forward to hearing of your success after the weekend!
> We ate out last night and have a party and Also dinner guests scheduled this weekend, so the diet will have to wait for renewed efforts on Tuesday.
> XiangXiang, are you in the country this weekend?
> FabF, I bet you get twice as much accomplished working at home, no interruptions....



*kate*, I am staying in the city this weekend but nothing major planned apart from spend some time with SO and his family. I like the makeup talks too helps me to narrow down quickly!


----------



## katekluet

AnnaE said:


> Ladies -- hope everyone is having a good Friday!
> 
> Running around like crazy today to get all the errands done before heading off to Edinburgh!
> 
> Hope to check in at the airport with all of you (have to leave for the airport early because Friday afternoon traffic to JFK is so unpredictable -- the one time I have missed a flight was because of that!).


AnnaE, have smooth travels and a wonderful time! Looking forward to hearing of your adventures. 
Edinburgh has the best castles....enjoy!!


----------



## dharma

Just a quick drive by.........

Hi everyone! Off to a few appointments and then hope to relax for the weekend.

Kate, I also fell for the TF Casablanca, what a great color! It's a little deeper than I'm used to but I love it. Working my way toward red......

I started to gather my lipsticks to take a pic for y'all but was mortified by the pile. I will join the lippies anonymous help group. The funny thing is that most people who know me would be shocked as I usually wear very little make up and almost no lipstick. Or "invisible" lipstick shades. Seriously, I think there is a sickness here  midlife crisis perhaps?
I do love the colored mascaras and often wear only that on my eyes. The blue and purples from Ysl are great, as is the Dior navy.  On the lower price range, the Bourjois purple is amazing.
Don't get me started on sparkle and glitter eyeshadow......

Will catch up more later!


----------



## Fabfashion

Vigee, I'm on day 4 of the Chanel powder and I have to say it has the most staying power of all the powder foundation I've ever tried and knowing me you can imagine it's more than quite a few. I've used Chanel powder foundation years ago in an old formulation but was rather meh about it. This one works great. I have combination skin too and by noon, I usually have to powder my nose even in the midst of winter. I've not had to do that with this one all day long. So thumbs up for me. 

Your shellac color sounds very pretty and perfect for spring.

xiangxiang, I'll have to check out the TF sheer lipsticks the next time I'm at the counter. I've seen them before. This is the one I have: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Tom-Ford-Beauty-Lip-Color-Shine-Cosmetics/prod179710087_cat40960772__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.jsp%253FitemId%253Dcat40960772%2526pageSize%253D120%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod179710087&cmCat=product

dharma, so glad to see you stopping by. I must look for the bourjois one you mentioned. YSL is so pricy for me to try and then never use again. Do you wear these color mascara directly or on top of black mascara?

AnnaE, have a safe trip!


----------



## AnnaE

Ladies -- sitting in a cab in horrible traffic, so thought I would join in on the lively makeup discussion! 

I am planning on looking into TF as soon as I use up at least one of my many Chanel lipsticks. I feel naked without a red lipstick (or at least a coral one)! I heard that D&G red lipsticks are also good. Too bad I only have one par of lips!!!

I wear Lancôme foundation (combination skin here), although I have experimented with many kinds, including Chanel. But I am not much for foundation considering I always sweat it off working out... Concealer and sunscreen is usually all I do!

Honestly, I am so lazy that most days red lipstick and some blush is all I do. I would rather spend more time knotting scarves!!! I do like Chanel creamy eyeshadow though (the kind that comes in round jars), and if I am feeling really fancy, I will wear eyeliner. I used to wear a lot more mascara, but these days it just does not go with my workout regiment!

On the subject of booking trips... I am lucky because my husband takes care of it -- he gets really into planning everything and he loves it! He changes itineraries a lot too, and sometimes it is too much to keep up. There was a point last year where I was sure we were going from Paris to Spain, but ended up in Italy! I didn't even realize it until we showed up at Charles de Gaulle for the flight. He knows my only requirement is usually a visit to the H store, if available. I usually look up the destination a couple of weeks in advance and download the Lonely Planet guide into my iPad to read on the plane. 

I am impressed some of you ladies are already planning trips for next March etc -- so much fun to anticipate! I feel like most of mine end up being very short notice.

Oh, and also on the subject of Disney Cruises -- I think that came up a couple of pages ago. A (male) colleague of mine just came back from one, and he loved it! I never realized men can get into it -- but he said that it is very adult-friendly, especially when it comes to liquor! It sounded like so much fun, I was honestly jealous. 

.. I wonder if the duty free stores at JFK have Tom Ford makeup?..


----------



## AnnaE

Oh and *dharma* and *Fabfashion* -- Bourjois actually makes good stuff, especially for the price point. Don't think I have ever seen it in the U.S., but I think the UK has it -- will check it out. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Fabfashion

AnnaE said:


> Oh and *dharma* and *Fabfashion* -- Bourjois actually makes good stuff, especially for the price point. Don't think I have ever seen it in the U.S., but I think the UK has it -- will check it out. Thanks for the tip!


AnnaE, hope you've arrived at the airport and are now relaxing by the lounge. Hates going through security and custom at our airport--takes forever. I just googled bourjois and our premium drugstore carries it here at some of their locations. Will try to check it out this weekend. What products of theirs are good?


----------



## Freckles1

Good afternoon/evening ladies!!

DH and I have been up since 4am so we are back at our hotel laying around like slugs for the moment! 

Vigee Gone Girl is a great book. I was just very bitter with the way it ended ... There HAS to be a sequel!!! I've heard the movie is fantastic!

You are ALL enablers when it comes to TF ( or maybe I was just secretly curious about these fantastic lipsticks ). I bought 2 at Bergdorfs.... Warm Sable and Coco Ravish. Both are warm neutrals and look good on my pale freckled skin ( even with a spray tan I am still somewhat white ) [emoji12]

The City seems a little empty. I would say everyone has already headed out for the holiday like MASEML. 

Haven't been to H yet. Need to bolster my resolve! 

Everyone have a fantastic Friday night!!!


----------



## meazar

Hello All- I've been away for the last few days, but with good reason.  At my doctor's appointment on Tuesday, she SHOCKED me by saying I was able to start walking right then, 5 days early!  I managed to schedule a PT session that afternoon, and have been going non-stop since!  My right leg is pathetically skinny (atrophied), but I am working to build the muscles back as soon as possible!  I made a few trips to garden centers (DH is clueless there), and out to dinner for the first time in 6+ weeks.  I feel like I have been let out of a cage!  My next outing is to NM to check out the TF counter, colored mascaras and J Brand coated jeans!  AnnaE, hope you have a great trip;  hope everyone has a great holiday weekend.  Vigee, it's supposed to keep getting warmer daily.  MadameB- was so sorry to miss Devon this year- how was it?  Hi to MASEML, XiangXiang, Fabfashion, Freckles, MrsJDS, SCG, Kate, MrsO, and anyone I may have missed!


----------



## Mindi B

meazar, that is WONDERFUL news!  You go, girl--but carefully.  Don't overdo it in your enthusiasm for being ambulatory again.  But yay!  I can imagine that it feels GREAT to be liberated at last!


----------



## meazar

Thanks Mindi!


----------



## katekluet

meazar said:


> Hello All- I've been away for the last few days, but with good reason.  At my doctor's appointment on Tuesday, she SHOCKED me by saying I was able to start walking right then, 5 days early!  I managed to schedule a PT session that afternoon, and have been going non-stop since!  My right leg is pathetically skinny (atrophied), but I am working to build the muscles back as soon as possible!  I made a few trips to garden centers (DH is clueless there), and out to dinner for the first time in 6+ weeks.  I feel like I have been let out of a cage!  My next outing is to NM to check out the TF counter, colored mascaras and J Brand coated jeans!  AnnaE, hope you have a great trip;  hope everyone has a great holiday weekend.  Vigee, it's supposed to keep getting warmer daily.  MadameB- was so sorry to miss Devon this year- how was it?  Hi to MASEML, XiangXiang, Fabfashion, Freckles, MrsJDS, SCG, Kate, MrsO, and anyone I may have missed!


Wow, Meazar, congrats! You have been in my thoughts and so delighted with your good news....surely you being in good shape from all that skiing is helping you now.


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Good afternoon/evening ladies!!
> 
> DH and I have been up since 4am so we are back at our hotel laying around like slugs for the moment!
> 
> Vigee Gone Girl is a great book. I was just very bitter with the way it ended ... There HAS to be a sequel!!! I've heard the movie is fantastic!
> 
> You are ALL enablers when it comes to TF ( or maybe I was just secretly curious about these fantastic lipsticks ). I bought 2 at Bergdorfs.... Warm Sable and Coco Ravish. Both are warm neutrals and look good on my pale freckled skin ( even with a spray tan I am still somewhat white ) [emoji12]
> 
> The City seems a little empty. I would say everyone has already headed out for the holiday like MASEML.
> 
> Haven't been to H yet. Need to bolster my resolve!
> 
> Everyone have a fantastic Friday night!!!



Freckles, you're welcome to join our TF self help group any time.  Enjoy your time in the city.


----------



## Fabfashion

meazar said:


> Hello All- I've been away for the last few days, but with good reason.  At my doctor's appointment on Tuesday, she SHOCKED me by saying I was able to start walking right then, 5 days early!  I managed to schedule a PT session that afternoon, and have been going non-stop since!  My right leg is pathetically skinny (atrophied), but I am working to build the muscles back as soon as possible!  I made a few trips to garden centers (DH is clueless there), and out to dinner for the first time in 6+ weeks.  I feel like I have been let out of a cage!  My next outing is to NM to check out the TF counter, colored mascaras and J Brand coated jeans!  AnnaE, hope you have a great trip;  hope everyone has a great holiday weekend.  Vigee, it's supposed to keep getting warmer daily.  MadameB- was so sorry to miss Devon this year- how was it?  Hi to MASEML, XiangXiang, Fabfashion, Freckles, MrsJDS, SCG, Kate, MrsO, and anyone I may have missed!



Congrats, meazar! I bet you feel so liberated. Take it easy and enjoy every step.


----------



## AnnaE

meazar said:


> Hello All- I've been away for the last few days, but with good reason.  At my doctor's appointment on Tuesday, she SHOCKED me by saying I was able to start walking right then, 5 days early!  I managed to schedule a PT session that afternoon, and have been going non-stop since!  My right leg is pathetically skinny (atrophied), but I am working to build the muscles back as soon as possible!  I made a few trips to garden centers (DH is clueless there), and out to dinner for the first time in 6+ weeks.  I feel like I have been let out of a cage!  My next outing is to NM to check out the TF counter, colored mascaras and J Brand coated jeans!  AnnaE, hope you have a great trip;  hope everyone has a great holiday weekend.  Vigee, it's supposed to keep getting warmer daily.  MadameB- was so sorry to miss Devon this year- how was it?  Hi to MASEML, XiangXiang, Fabfashion, Freckles, MrsJDS, SCG, Kate, MrsO, and anyone I may have missed!



Oh that's great!!! Human body is wonderfully resilient, isn't it? I hope you make speedy recovery with PT and will be back to skiing in no time!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

meazar said:


> Hello All- I've been away for the last few days, but with good reason.  At my doctor's appointment on Tuesday, she SHOCKED me by saying I was able to start walking right then, 5 days early!  I managed to schedule a PT session that afternoon, and have been going non-stop since!  My right leg is pathetically skinny (atrophied), but I am working to build the muscles back as soon as possible!  I made a few trips to garden centers (DH is clueless there), and out to dinner for the first time in 6+ weeks.  I feel like I have been let out of a cage!  My next outing is to NM to check out the TF counter, colored mascaras and J Brand coated jeans!  AnnaE, hope you have a great trip;  hope everyone has a great holiday weekend.  Vigee, it's supposed to keep getting warmer daily.  MadameB- was so sorry to miss Devon this year- how was it?  Hi to MASEML, XiangXiang, Fabfashion, Freckles, MrsJDS, SCG, Kate, MrsO, and anyone I may have missed!



*meazar*, that's great news indeed! But do take it easy. Aren't this forum great to learn so much from jeans to lipsticks! 

*dharma*, I also looked at Casablanca and I think it's very similar to Indian Rose but a tad darker, very pretty indeed.

*Fabfashion*, I had tried Chanel compact foundation years ago and I feel the same as you did, it wasn't great. But I am encouraged by your mentioning of the new formula. Will definitely check it out. Bourjois is widely available from drugstores in Europe. I think they are famous for their little pots of blushers. 

*AnnaE*, I also want to know whether TF is in duty free! I don't remember seeing them hence I bought their products at 15% off day. Otherwise I almost always buy my cosmetics at duty free shops. 

*Freckles*, welcome to the TF club! Let us know how you find the lipsticks. I hope you like yours.


----------



## MASEML

meazar said:


> Hello All- I've been away for the last few days, but with good reason.  At my doctor's appointment on Tuesday, she SHOCKED me by saying I was able to start walking right then, 5 days early!  I managed to schedule a PT session that afternoon, and have been going non-stop since!  My right leg is pathetically skinny (atrophied), but I am working to build the muscles back as soon as possible!  I made a few trips to garden centers (DH is clueless there), and out to dinner for the first time in 6+ weeks.  I feel like I have been let out of a cage!  My next outing is to NM to check out the TF counter, colored mascaras and J Brand coated jeans!  AnnaE, hope you have a great trip;  hope everyone has a great holiday weekend.  Vigee, it's supposed to keep getting warmer daily.  MadameB- was so sorry to miss Devon this year- how was it?  Hi to MASEML, XiangXiang, Fabfashion, Freckles, MrsJDS, SCG, Kate, MrsO, and anyone I may have missed!



Meazar, yay!! This is amazing news. It must feel so great - big big congrats. What are you plans now that you are free? Will we be seeing you run the NYC marathon in a few months?!


----------



## MASEML

Freckles1 said:


> Good afternoon/evening ladies!!
> 
> DH and I have been up since 4am so we are back at our hotel laying around like slugs for the moment!
> 
> Vigee Gone Girl is a great book. I was just very bitter with the way it ended ... There HAS to be a sequel!!! I've heard the movie is fantastic!
> 
> You are ALL enablers when it comes to TF ( or maybe I was just secretly curious about these fantastic lipsticks ). I bought 2 at Bergdorfs.... Warm Sable and Coco Ravish. Both are warm neutrals and look good on my pale freckled skin ( even with a spray tan I am still somewhat white ) [emoji12]
> 
> The City seems a little empty. I would say everyone has already headed out for the holiday like MASEML.
> 
> Haven't been to H yet. Need to bolster my resolve!
> 
> Everyone have a fantastic Friday night!!!



*Freckles*, the city must be very nice as its so quiet. It's the first weekend of the summer so almost everyone has flocked to the hamptons, fire island or the jersey shore. Then you have AnnaE and I who flocked international  

Enjoy ny!! You have to make it to H, if you can - Madison is the only store open on Saturday. Both stores closed on Sunday.


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, looked at NM online at the TF Wicked and Flush blushes and love them both. I'm in trouble! Will try them on next week in person at the TF counter.
> 
> *MASEML*, great that you beat the vacation crowds this morning. Haven't seen Gone Girl, am afraid that it would totally freak me out but heard it was amazing.
> 
> *MadamB*, love the sign you might put up in your garden, it's perfect!



*Vigee*, you'll love gone girl! I usually can't focus on movies (unless in a theater since its so rude to be playing with my phone) but I was glued to the screen from the first few minutes. Had no clue that it's based off a book. Hmm, may need to read it.


----------



## dharma

meazar said:


> Hello All- I've been away for the last few days, but with good reason.  At my doctor's appointment on Tuesday, she SHOCKED me by saying I was able to start walking right then, 5 days early!  I managed to schedule a PT session that afternoon, and have been going non-stop since!  My right leg is pathetically skinny (atrophied), but I am working to build the muscles back as soon as possible!  I made a few trips to garden centers (DH is clueless there), and out to dinner for the first time in 6+ weeks.  I feel like I have been let out of a cage!  My next outing is to NM to check out the TF counter, colored mascaras and J Brand coated jeans!  AnnaE, hope you have a great trip;  hope everyone has a great holiday weekend.  Vigee, it's supposed to keep getting warmer daily.  MadameB- was so sorry to miss Devon this year- how was it?  Hi to MASEML, XiangXiang, Fabfashion, Freckles, MrsJDS, SCG, Kate, MrsO, and anyone I may have missed!



Hurray for you!  Just in time for a beautiful weekend! Don't over do it, but I'm sure you'll be back to good as new shortly! Have fun at NM


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> *Vigee*, you'll love gone girl! I usually can't focus on movies (unless in a theater since its so rude to be playing with my phone) but I was glued to the screen from the first few minutes. Had no clue that it's based off a book. Hmm, may need to read it.



*MASEML*, can't do SPOOKY and it sounds like it is ~ am sure that I would be glued to my seat and then haunted for days. Big scaredy cat here!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> *Vigee*, you'll love gone girl! I usually can't focus on movies (unless in a theater since its so rude to be playing with my phone) but I was glued to the screen from the first few minutes. Had no clue that it's based off a book. Hmm, may need to read it.



I am the other way around, I have read the book but haven't seen the film. The book is a master piece! I couldn't put it down. When I enjoy a book so much, I almost deliberately don't want to watch the film in fear of bad adaptation ruining it for me.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, can't do SPOOKY and it sounds like it is ~ am sure that I would be glued to my seat and then haunted for days. Big scaredy cat here!



*Vigee*, the story line is complex but I wouldn't say it's scary or spooky. It does leave you guessing all the time. I personally loved the book!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, *the story line is complex but I wouldn't say it's scary or spooky. It does leave you guessing all the time. I personally loved the book!*



*xiangxiang*, maybe I will watch the movie this weekend, love complex thrillers just can't handle scary.  In the middle of two books right now!


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, can't do SPOOKY and it sounds like it is ~ am sure that I would be glued to my seat and then haunted for days. Big scaredy cat here!



As *Xiangxiang* says not spooky, suspenseful I'd say. Definitely keeps you guessing as to what's the truth. If it makes it on tv, you could break the suspensefulness down with the commercials?  



xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am the other way around, I have read the book but haven't seen the film. The book is a master piece! I couldn't put it down. When I enjoy a book so much, I almost deliberately don't want to watch the film in fear of bad adaptation ruining it for me.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, the story line is complex but I wouldn't say it's scary or spooky. It does leave you guessing all the time. I personally loved the book!



*Xiangxiang*, is the book called "gone girl"? Or under a different name? Since I'm on holiday for 10 days (eek!) could be a good opportunity to read. I haven't read a book in two years...that's really bad now that I think about it.

Eta: just googled it and found it 
Also  adding that yes, usually movie adaptations never do justice to a book. 100% agree. Would be interested to hear from someone who has read the book and seen the movie- would love to know whether the actors portal rated the characters well, anything that was different, etc.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, the story line is complex but I wouldn't say it's scary or spooky. It does leave you guessing all the time. I personally loved the book!



xiangxiang, thanks for the recommendation on this book. I like suspenseful books and nothing spooky. Although in teenage years I loved slasher movies. 

Hope to check out Bourjois this weekend. Always up to trying new things.

ETA: Chanel carries 2 kinds of powder foundation. The one I got is this one: http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Foundation-DOUBLE-PERFECTION-LUMI%C3%88RE-136757


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, maybe I will watch the movie this weekend, love complex thrillers just can't handle scary.  In the middle of two books right now!



*Vigee*, it's not scary. Don't worry. I can't and don't scary anything but this one is fine.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> As *Xiangxiang* says not spooky, suspenseful I'd say. Definitely keeps you guessing as to what's the truth. If it makes it on tv, you could break the suspensefulness down with the commercials?
> 
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, is the book called "gone girl"? Or under a different name? Since I'm on holiday for 10 days (eek!) could be a good opportunity to read. I haven't read a book in two years...that's really bad now that I think about it.
> 
> Eta: just googled it and found it
> Also  adding that yes, usually movie adaptations never do justice to a book. 100% agree. Would be interested to hear from someone who has read the book and seen the movie- would love to know whether the actors portal rated the characters well, anything that was different, etc.



I want to hear the opinion from such a person too! I alway think Ben Affleck is one of the most underrated stars. I think he's a very good actor but a very talented director and producer too.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, thanks for the recommendation on this book. I like suspenseful books and nothing spooky. Although in teenage years I loved slasher movies.
> 
> Hope to check out Bourjois this weekend. Always up to trying new things.



*Fabfashion*, the book is "un-put-down-able" for me. I read it in record time.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Fabfashion*, the book is "un-put-down-able" for me. I read it in record time.



Thanks! Will look for it this weekend. Please see my edited note above re the Chanel powder. There are 2 kinds.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks! Will look for it this weekend. Please see my edited note above re the Chanel powder. There are 2 kinds.



Thanks honey! I have noted this down on my phone.


----------



## dharma

Finally sitting down outside with a lovely cheese plate and a glass of rosé. The fur babes are poking about in the garden and the weather is perfect. A great start to the weekend. I'll have a bit of work to do here and there but not much. The washer and dryer died today and the repair can't be done until Thursday so I won't have to do laundry. Oh shucks. I actually love doing it, I think in a past life I was a laundress. Definitely not royalty  I'm thinking of going to "Iris" or "Dior and I" this evening or doing both tomorrow as a double feature. 

Xiangxiang, you are spot on, Casablanca is a deeper version of Spanish rose, the other color I've had for a while. Makes sense that I purchased the same color again I think if I make myself wear it and enjoy it, the new Nars "cruella" red won't be such a leap for me. 

Freckles, I am conflicted by Gone Girl, it was a good read but I disliked both characters so much I found I didn't care about them by the end. I still would like to see the movie, I've been meaning to watch it on Netflix.

Mindi, loved the book reviews  I am a ridiculous Twighlight fan, I watch it all the time when ever it's repeated. Thing is, I know it's bad, really bad. Bad, bad, bad. That's what makes it so good. I even watched it on the Spanish channel and I don't speak Spanish. It was even better. What can I say?

FabF, I'll look into the Chanel foundation, thanks for the recommendation! I was also disappointed with the last version. I used to use their liquid foundation all the time but then I switched to ysl and cle de peau. They both have more sunscreen for me since I don't use a separate sunscreen. The Chanel was better though. The compact sounds nice for summer and I'll look into the Armani as well. 

MrsJDS,WDW!!! I remember the crazy planning ahead when we took DD. she was very small which was nice because she couldn't really go on any rides outside of Small World which is about my speed as well  the Princess dinners had to be booked ahead and my DSis and I were taking turns calling every AM to get our reservations. If your kids aren't into the theme dinners you could certainly eat at your hotel or elsewhere and not panic over reservations. We stayed at the Grand Floridian but I think there are more choices now. Our "VIP" experience was when the Pirate of the Caribbean ride broke down and we had to listen to yo ho ho one thousand times before they removed us all from the boats and walked us through the back lots to return to the park. It was a disaster, especially since DH was in a wheel chair at the time and we had to wait for a ride. We laugh about it still. I think there is a new Harry Potter section in universal which should be amazing if it's anything like the London location.


----------



## Freckles1

Oh dharma what a shame not to do the laundry!! I may have a stroke if my washer and dryer went out though. The 16 yr old keeps me hopping with the baseball uniforms! White pants.. Can you believe that? I usually lose by the 2nd round!! Love a good cheese plate and rose'!!! Hope you are enjoying the beauty of the outdoors!!

Glad you felt the same about the book. Oh I was a wreck!! I was angry!! I have heard her other books are very good too! Maybe they have an ending that would make me feel better? [emoji106]


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  I had one of the busiest days so far in my new job which meant I was off PF all day!  Just trying to catch up on the posts and I'm so far behind that it is hard for me to know where to start!  So instead I will wish you all who have a long weekend a great long weekend and try to remember what I read.  Are any of you going anywhere?  Freckles - I think you are in NYC this weekend?!?

Meazar - great news about your recovery!  You must be pleased.

MASEML - will check out Gone Girl.  Like Vigee I held back from watching the movie as I thought it might be too spooky for me.  But I do love Ben Affleck as a director (the movie about the Boston bank robbers was so amazing) so I will put it on my radar screen.  Pun intended!

MrsO - thinking of you this weekend!  Look forward to hearing your report after the weekend!

Xiangxiang - is it a holiday for you too?

Please do let me know what you are all up to this long weekend!

ETA: Was someone going to take a pic of all of their lipsticks?  Did the pic ever materialize?  I would love to see it!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dharma said:


> Finally sitting down outside with a lovely cheese plate and a glass of rosé. The fur babes are poking about in the garden and the weather is perfect. A great start to the weekend. I'll have a bit of work to do here and there but not much. The washer and dryer died today and the repair can't be done until Thursday so I won't have to do laundry. Oh shucks. I actually love doing it, I think in a past life I was a laundress. Definitely not royalty  I'm thinking of going to "Iris" or "Dior and I" this evening or doing both tomorrow as a double feature.
> 
> Xiangxiang, you are spot on, Casablanca is a deeper version of Spanish rose, the other color I've had for a while. Makes sense that I purchased the same color again I think if I make myself wear it and enjoy it, the new Nars "cruella" red won't be such a leap for me.
> 
> Freckles, I am conflicted by Gone Girl, it was a good read but I disliked both characters so much I found I didn't care about them by the end. I still would like to see the movie, I've been meaning to watch it on Netflix.
> 
> Mindi, loved the book reviews  I am a ridiculous Twighlight fan, I watch it all the time when ever it's repeated. Thing is, I know it's bad, really bad. Bad, bad, bad. That's what makes it so good. I even watched it on the Spanish channel and I don't speak Spanish. It was even better. What can I say?
> 
> FabF, I'll look into the Chanel foundation, thanks for the recommendation! I was also disappointed with the last version. I used to use their liquid foundation all the time but then I switched to ysl and cle de peau. They both have more sunscreen for me since I don't use a separate sunscreen. The Chanel was better though. The compact sounds nice for summer and I'll look into the Armani as well.
> 
> MrsJDS,WDW!!! I remember the crazy planning ahead when we took DD. she was very small which was nice because she couldn't really go on any rides outside of Small World which is about my speed as well  the Princess dinners had to be booked ahead and my DSis and I were taking turns calling every AM to get our reservations. If your kids aren't into the theme dinners you could certainly eat at your hotel or elsewhere and not panic over reservations. We stayed at the Grand Floridian but I think there are more choices now. Our "VIP" experience was when the Pirate of the Caribbean ride broke down and we had to listen to yo ho ho one thousand times before they removed us all from the boats and walked us through the back lots to return to the park. It was a disaster, especially since DH was in a wheel chair at the time and we had to wait for a ride. We laugh about it still. I think there is a new Harry Potter section in universal which should be amazing if it's anything like the London location.



*dharma*, count me in as a laundress in a previous life! Love it. 

*MrsJDS*, my DH, our Travel Agent and myself all plan our vacations together. So far so good!  

Have a good evening, all and until tomorrow!


----------



## AnnaE

Hi ladies! Waiting for my flight from Heathrow to Edinburgh.  No Tom Ford makeup at any duty free stores anywhere (not that I was expecting it...), but I did pick up a Van Cleef & Arpels perfume. Perfumes are my major obsession, second only to red lipsticks. So at least I will have a delightfully smelling flight  Hope none of my fellow passengers is sensitive to perfumes though, I am always so afraid I am giving someone a migraine attack.

*Xiangxiang*, that answers your question on TF  I guess they have not gone global just yet. I have seen some of their perfumes at duty free stores though I buy a fair bit at duty free stores also, mostly Chanel, but usually replacements only as the light is never natural enough to try on colors properly.

*Fabfashion*, I looked them up, and the products look very different from what I remember! I haven't bought them in a while I guess and they often make new stuff. They always made good eyeshadows, blushes, and mascaras though; never been a fan of their lipsticks or nail polishes. Either way, their mascaras seem inexpensive enough to play around with some colored one. I am going to pick one up at a drug store here in the UK I think.

*Freckles*, any luck with H shopping? Did you make it to Bond St yesterday? I hope you find a special treasure.

*Dharma*, a lovely cheese plate and a rose is exactly what I love to have after a long week of work! What fur babies do you have -- doggies?

So many of you ladies love doing laundry... Baffles me. But send all your ironing to me, I love-love-love ironing  

Speaking of NYC during this weekend, it is always a great time to get into good restaurants etc since everyone is out of town! Usually we are in NYC for that weekend and take advantage of that. (my birthday is mid-May, so we usually go away for that and come back just in time to be home for Memorial Day weekend).

I hope everyone enjoys start of their long weekend.


----------



## MASEML

Good morning ladies, I'm up and early for the weekend but still in bed   Somewhat lazy day for us, which is always nice. Will pop back in later but wanted to send this *mascara alert * (below) to those interested since there was discussion re mascaras yesterday. Good opportunity to try out a brand. 

Nordstrom is running a buy 2 get 1 free on all mascaras, TODAY only. You can mix and match mascaras, but the lowest priced one will be your free mascara. In stores and online. TF "extreme" s also included in the promotion, but it hasn't gotten good reviews so didn't splurge for it. 

I read about it on the tpf shopping thread earlier in the week and it's true! Just placed my order for Dior Blackout mascara (it's the one I always use). Free shipping too. I was trying to figure out whether this deal is better than the sephora F&F and I think it is? 

*MrsJDS*, still in envy that you don't wear make up. *Vigee*, I now will have 4 extra tubes of Dior mascara, will be sticking some in the fridge!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Good morning ladies, Happy Saturday. 

Still a little groggy this morning but sitting at the hair salon at the commence of a two hour visit. Love to get in and out early in the day.

MASEML, thanks for the heads up about the mascara sale at Nordstrom. Might return my Sephora new blue and buy the three for two at N and include a deep violet and a black too. That will make six mascaras in the fridge and I am set for at least a year, right? 

 It's a little cool here and not pool weather so will be doing errands and taking Coco to the vet to get her nails done  Well, full disclosure I only put her in the carrier and DH takes her. 

What is everyone up to today?


----------



## meazar

I was just popping in to tell you all about the Nordstrom mascara sale ,too...My chance to try blue and violet! Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

meazar said:


> I was just popping in to tell you all about the Nordstrom mascara sale ,too...My chance to try blue and violet! Hope you all have a good day!




meazar, that is so nice of you and just bought a TF violet and Dior blue and brown. Great price!


----------



## meazar

I have brown/hazel eyes... which do you think is best for me?  Blue? Violet?  Thanks!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Saturday, ladies!

Vigee and Kate, I just tested the label maker for the orange boxes and success! Easy to use and removable without leaving a trace. Thought I post here on which make and model. It's the Dymo LetraTag LT-100H. The package comes with a label maker, 2 tape cartridges (1 clear, 1 white--I used the clear one), 1 holster (I guess they expect us to walk around the house labeling everything in sight and I just might do that, Lol). I got mine from Staples but you can get it on Amazon too for about US$25. Love it! 

Vigee, I can't imagine getting the salon that early. I may scare the stylist. 

MASEML, you're our in-house sales expert! You always know where the good sales are. Thanks for the information on the mascara sales. I can only use Lancome definicils but don't think I need 3 to stock up. I have round eyes so when I blink my lashes touch my undereye area and can leave slight traces of mascara. So far I haven't been able to find too many brands that doesn't leave residue. I've tried waterproof, flakeproof, smudgeproof. Dior one didn't work for me. Suggestions from my cafe friends are most welcome.

xiangxiang, are you out makeup shopping right now?

AnnaE, hope you get to Edinborough by now and are resting. I think TF is only carried selectively at certain department stores. Our counter didn't carry the full line of TF make up until early this year. Would like to hear if it's any cheaper in Europe. Pricing in Canada and US is about the same with the current exchange rate. 

Freckles, enjoy your day in the city! Are you going to Madison today and are you looking for anything special?

Got to go get ready now. We're going to visit DH's 99 years-old granma later this morning. There's going to be a big celebration for her 100th birthday this summer.

Hi dharma, Madam, SCG, Mindi, MrsO, MrsJDS and everyone else I might have missed! What everyone has planned for the weekend?


----------



## Fabfashion

meazar said:


> I have brown/hazel eyes... which do you think is best for me?  Blue? Violet?  Thanks!



meazar, I just googled this up and you can wear both blue and purple. See here: http://www.thegloss.com/2014/11/20/beauty/best-colored-mascaras-enhance-brown-eyes/


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Hi All,

Happy Saturday!  Don't have much planned for this weekend except a manicure/pedicure, walk my dogs, and pack for a business trip on Tuesday.  I'm looking forward to just relaxing.

Xiang, Vigee - will let you know how I like the Dior spray on foundation.  When I purchased the foundation I was advised to also get a brush to apply the product to avoid getting it in your hair and on countertops, etc. 

dharma - I just picked up a sparkle/glitter eyeshadow from Christian Dior and really like it.  Never thought I would ever wear sparkle/glitter eyeshadow, this was out of my comfort zone.  

MASEML - thanks for the mascara special Nordstrom's is running.  I will have to drop there today.  

Hello to Fabfashion, Meazar, MrsJds, MrsO, MadamB, Freckles1, AnnaE


----------



## katekluet

Thanks, Meazar and MASEML,I just ordered mascara...trying navy along with getting black...DH was happy to learn that TPF is saving me money, thanks to this sale &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

meazar said:


> I have brown/hazel eyes... which do you think is best for me?  Blue? Violet?  Thanks!





Fabfashion said:


> meazar, I just googled this up and you can wear both blue and purple. See here: http://www.thegloss.com/2014/11/20/beauty/best-colored-mascaras-enhance-brown-eyes/



Hi all, back from the salon finally and can see it has been busy here.

*meazar*, my vote is for a deep violet with your brown/hazel eyes but with this Nordstrom sale going on would get both the blue and violet and try them out. 

*MrsJDS*, where are you, girlfriend? Does all this make-up talk leave you out ~ hopefully not! 

*FabF*, sounds like you will be having a great family day. Am going to order the label maker right now from Amazon, thanks for being the tester and reporting back to us.

*SCG*, let us know if you like the DIor spray-on foundation, always interested.

*Freckles*, have a great time in Manhattan and enjoy the city. Will you be stopping by H?

*kate*, funny how tPF saves us money!

*AnnaE*, when you get back from Europe my ironing will be waiting for you ~ just kidding DH LOVES to iron. Have a great vacation and enjoy your free time.

*MrsO*, my fingers are crossed that your big event goes like clockwork and am sure that everything will be perfect.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  DH and I are en route up north. We are hunting for our second home - and the season has just begun. Looking forward to today - there are some great prospects for viewing today!

FabF - I would love to see a mod pic with your holster!  How hilarious is that?!!  I would definitely walk around trying to find things to label at home!

Vigee- I like the makeup talk!  So fascinating I didn't know one could have so much makeup on hand!  While I don't wear makeup I do have polished nails 365 days of the year. And I'm always waxed! So I do care about some form of makeup!

Anna - so you made it to the other side of the pond!  Have a great trip and I look forward to hearing about your time away. 

Dharma - your story about being stuck on a ride at WWD while the music plays on a loop. The memories we have from times past that stick with us till today!  I'm not normally someone who plans trips so far in advance but this time I have to be more organized.


----------



## Suncatcher

MASEML - you are the queen of knowing about discounts!  And FabF is the queen of shopping!  Speaking of which, the summer sales are coming up. I can't wait!!

Freckles - did you ever post the pic of your new H sandals?  Are you in London?  I thought you were in NYC this weekend?!?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hello ladies! Looks like this cafe is single handedly keeping the mascara industry alive!!! I don't wear mascara so I am good but *kate*, I like the way your DH thinks that TPF is saving you money! Just the way that *Fabfashion* thinks she is saving thousands when walking pass H without going in! Great logic ladies!

So I dashed into Harrods quickly after lunch with some friends (one was them was away for 5 months so it was lovely to catch up with her). *Fabfashion*, here is the problem. Neither the Armani nor the Chanel powder foundation was available in the UK! We always have different range here. There was a Chanel one with SPF10 which I think it's the same one I used and didn't like before. I still tried it on but still didn't like it much. I did manage to try this Dior one with SPF25. It was applied on my t zone and so far it's holding up well. It supposed to be long lasting with a matte finish. But she did apply a primer underneath. So I might pick one up next time I pass duty free. 

*MrsJDS*, how is your hunt for summer home going? I am so excited for you!

On a more successful note, I had some Harrods gift credit which is due to expire end of this month. I went in to their Ferragamo concession a couple of weeks ago trying to find a pair of mid heel shoes in black in a style I really liked and own a light taupe version. But they were out of them. Today they are back in so I am a happy bunny! Here they are, *Vigee*, I think you are my fellow Ferragamo addict.


----------



## meazar

Thanks for the advice, all- I took *Vigee's* advice, and ordered both Violet and Blue in addition to Black.  I am trying Dior, though I usually use Chanel.  And while I was on Nordstrom's website, I treated myself to a Fabiana Filippi top at 40% off!  Not even waiting to get to a mall to catch up on my 6 weeks shopping diet!  Thanks to all of the enablers- enjoy the weekend!


----------



## MASEML

katekluet said:


> Thanks, Meazar and MASEML,I just ordered mascara...trying navy along with getting black...DH was happy to learn that TPF is saving me money, thanks to this sale &#65533;&#65533;




*Kate*, Woo hoo! Love saving money! Did you order the same ones as *meazar* and *Vigee*? 



meazar said:


> I was just popping in to tell you all about the Nordstrom mascara sale ,too...My chance to try blue and violet! Hope you all have a good day!



*Meazar*, Double yay! Such a good deal!! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good morning ladies, Happy Saturday.
> 
> Still a little groggy this morning but sitting at the hair salon at the commence of a two hour visit. Love to get in and out early in the day.
> 
> MASEML, thanks for the heads up about the mascara sale at Nordstrom. Might return my Sephora new blue and buy the three for two at N and include a deep violet and a black too. That will make six mascaras in the fridge and I am set for at least a year, right?
> 
> What is everyone up to today?



*Vigee*, Yes, absolutely 100% agree to take advantage of the N deal and return the sephora purchase. Very cute that coco was having a spa treatment while you were too! Are you all done from the salon? 





Fabfashion said:


> Happy Saturday, ladies!
> 
> MASEML, you're our in-house sales expert! You always know where the good sales are. Thanks for the information on the mascara sales. I can only use Lancome definicils but don't think I need 3 to stock up. I have round eyes so when I blink my lashes touch my undereye area and can leave slight traces of mascara. So far I haven't been able to find too many brands that doesn't leave residue. I've tried waterproof, flakeproof, smudgeproof. Dior one didn't work for me. Suggestions from my cafe friends are most welcome.
> 
> Got to go get ready now. We're going to visit DH's 99 years-old granma later this morning. There's going to be a big celebration for her 100th birthday this summer.
> 
> Hi dharma, Madam, SCG, Mindi, MrsO, MrsJDS and everyone else I might have missed! What everyone has planned for the weekend?



*FabF*, 99 years old is wonderful to hear!  What is everyone planning for your DH's granny's big bday? 

Sorry to hear that Dior mascara doesn't work for you. Have you tried using a primer as your base coat - think that might prevent residue? 

I am the queen of sales, but I don't always go or participate.   I once went to a H sample sale in Manhattan (eons ago) - no line and plenty of stock. Was the best sample sale....actually Prada had a pretty amazing sample sale long ago.  



MrsJDS said:


> MASEML - you are the queen of knowing about discounts!  And FabF is the queen of shopping!  Speaking of which, the summer sales are coming up. I can't wait!!
> 
> Freckles - did you ever post the pic of your new H sandals?  Are you in London?  I thought you were in NYC this weekend?!?



*MrsJDS*, I went to a sample sale today - crazy long line but was well worth it.  





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello ladies! Looks like this cafe is single handedly keeping the mascara industry alive!!! I don't wear mascara so I am good but *kate*, I like the way your DH thinks that TPF is saving you money! Just the way that *Fabfashion* thinks she is saving thousands when walking pass H without going in! Great logic ladies!
> 
> 
> On a more successful note, I had some Harrods gift credit which is due to expire end of this month. I went in to their Ferragamo concession a couple of weeks ago trying to find a pair of mid heel shoes in black in a style I really liked and own a light taupe version. But they were out of them. Today they are back in so I am a happy bunny! Here they are, *Vigee*, I think you are my fellow Ferragamo addict.



*Xiangxiang*, love these flats! They look great on you, and look comfy! And you got to use your credit, lucky day!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> *Xiangxiang*, love these flats! They look great on you, and look comfy! And you got to use your credit, lucky day!!



*MASEML*, thank you honey! I am so glad to snap them. The SA said they were glad those were back in stock because they have been very popular previously. How are you today, my dear!


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Saturday, ladies!
> 
> Vigee and Kate, I just tested the label maker for the orange boxes and success! Easy to use and removable without leaving a trace. Thought I post here on which make and model. It's the Dymo LetraTag LT-100H. The package comes with a label maker, 2 tape cartridges (1 clear, 1 white--I used the clear one), 1 holster (I guess they expect us to walk around the house labeling everything in sight and I just might do that, Lol). I got mine from Staples but you can get it on Amazon too for about US$25. Love it!
> 
> Vigee, I can't imagine getting the salon that early. I may scare the stylist.
> 
> MASEML, you're our in-house sales expert! You always know where the good sales are. Thanks for the information on the mascara sales. I can only use Lancome definicils but don't think I need 3 to stock up. I have round eyes so when I blink my lashes touch my undereye area and can leave slight traces of mascara. So far I haven't been able to find too many brands that doesn't leave residue. I've tried waterproof, flakeproof, smudgeproof. Dior one didn't work for me. Suggestions from my cafe friends are most welcome.
> 
> xiangxiang, are you out makeup shopping right now?
> 
> AnnaE, hope you get to Edinborough by now and are resting. I think TF is only carried selectively at certain department stores. Our counter didn't carry the full line of TF make up until early this year. Would like to hear if it's any cheaper in Europe. Pricing in Canada and US is about the same with the current exchange rate.
> 
> Freckles, enjoy your day in the city! Are you going to Madison today and are you looking for anything special?
> 
> Got to go get ready now. We're going to visit DH's 99 years-old granma later this morning. There's going to be a big celebration for her 100th birthday this summer.
> 
> Hi dharma, Madam, SCG, Mindi, MrsO, MrsJDS and everyone else I might have missed! What everyone has planned for the weekend?







VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi all, back from the salon finally and can see it has been busy here.
> 
> 
> 
> *meazar*, my vote is for a deep violet with your brown/hazel eyes but with this Nordstrom sale going on would get both the blue and violet and try them out.
> 
> 
> 
> *MrsJDS*, where are you, girlfriend? Does all this make-up talk leave you out ~ hopefully not!
> 
> 
> 
> *FabF*, sounds like you will be having a great family day. Am going to order the label maker right now from Amazon, thanks for being the tester and reporting back to us.
> 
> 
> 
> *SCG*, let us know if you like the DIor spray-on foundation, always interested.
> 
> 
> 
> *Freckles*, have a great time in Manhattan and enjoy the city. Will you be stopping by H?
> 
> 
> 
> *kate*, funny how tPF saves us money!
> 
> 
> 
> *AnnaE*, when you get back from Europe my ironing will be waiting for you ~ just kidding DH LOVES to iron. Have a great vacation and enjoy your free time.
> 
> 
> 
> *MrsO*, my fingers are crossed that your big event goes like clockwork and am sure that everything will be perfect.







MrsJDS said:


> MASEML - you are the queen of knowing about discounts!  And FabF is the queen of shopping!  Speaking of which, the summer sales are coming up. I can't wait!!
> 
> Freckles - did you ever post the pic of your new H sandals?  Are you in London?  I thought you were in NYC this weekend?!?




Good afternoon ladies!

Fabfashion my mascara would never stay on either... Then I tired applying the clear mascara first and then black mascara. What do you know it worked! I hardly ever look like a raccoon now!! Just buy the maybelline
Brand and see what you think!!

Vigee I bet you look gorgeous!

Mrs SJD how goes the hunt?

DH and I ate at BONDST last night and it was fantastic as always.... My martini glass did split from my hand as DD was blowing my phone up and the glass crashed to the ground!! I told you all I am clumsy!! DH and I bought drinks for the table next to us. I was mortified. DH just laughed. 

MASEML is a dynamo when it comes to restaurant recommendations! We are at The Smith for lunch/brunch and it was very very good. I have leftovers that I refused to relinquish to the waitress. I am about to have them as an afternoon snack!


Tonight we are headed to Ai Fiori which is one of our favorite restaurants! It has a write up in the NY magazine with Marion Cottilard 
On the cover. 

On the way to H now... I don't think I will be getting anything though. I purchased a Chanel 2,55 bag today. I have been wanting this classic for a long time. Found a distressed navy jumbo that is a beauty! I also bought some Prada espadrilles that are darling... Navy.... Black sandals too. And I have some new Black Oran sandals from H that I brought with me. I am definitely going to ban island after this trip or my DH may lock me in the closet!!

Everyone have a great Saturday. I will check in later!!


----------



## katekluet

FabF, thanks so much for the labeling info, our closets are going to look so organized! Your Granny is lucky to have you close enough to visit, I bet she really enjoys your DDs.
Maseml, I got black and navy, both Guerlain,.,,it stays on well and my eyes are not irritated by it.
Freckles1, sounds like you are having a wonderful time eating and shopping your way around NYC ...have a grand time and let us know if you find any treasures at H
Maseml, what did you find at the sample sale?
XiangXiang, the new shoes are handsome! I used to wear Fs all the time when I worked. Great way to use the gift card. 
Vigee, you and Coco will both be looking good! What are you reading right now, anything good?
It is cool, cloudy and drizzly here, the light rain we have been having is very unusual for spring but very welcome.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Saturday, ladies!
> 
> Vigee and Kate, I just tested the label maker for the orange boxes and success! Easy to use and removable without leaving a trace. Thought I post here on which make and model. It's the Dymo LetraTag LT-100H. The package comes with a label maker, 2 tape cartridges (1 clear, 1 white--I used the clear one), 1 holster (I guess they expect us to walk around the house labeling everything in sight and I just might do that, Lol). I got mine from Staples but you can get it on Amazon too for about US$25. Love it!
> 
> Vigee, I can't imagine getting the salon that early. I may scare the stylist.
> 
> MASEML, you're our in-house sales expert! You always know where the good sales are. Thanks for the information on the mascara sales. I can only use Lancome definicils but don't think I need 3 to stock up. I have round eyes so when I blink my lashes touch my undereye area and can leave slight traces of mascara. So far I haven't been able to find too many brands that doesn't leave residue. I've tried waterproof, flakeproof, smudgeproof. Dior one didn't work for me. Suggestions from my cafe friends are most welcome.
> 
> xiangxiang, are you out makeup shopping right now?
> 
> AnnaE, hope you get to Edinborough by now and are resting. I think TF is only carried selectively at certain department stores. Our counter didn't carry the full line of TF make up until early this year. Would like to hear if it's any cheaper in Europe. Pricing in Canada and US is about the same with the current exchange rate.
> 
> Freckles, enjoy your day in the city! Are you going to Madison today and are you looking for anything special?
> 
> Got to go get ready now. We're going to visit DH's 99 years-old granma later this morning. There's going to be a big celebration for her 100th birthday this summer.
> 
> Hi dharma, Madam, SCG, Mindi, MrsO, MrsJDS and everyone else I might have missed! What everyone has planned for the weekend?



*Fabfashion*, the label maker sounds awesome but with a holster it's just brilliant!  wish your DH's grandma a huge happy birthday!


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MASEML*, thank you honey! I am so glad to snap them. The SA said they were glad those were back in stock because they have been very popular previously. How are you today, my dear!



*Xiangxiang*, I love when the stars are aligned, so nice to hear that you found such great shoes! I bet they'll be out of stock very soon too. I'm good! Just woke up from an afternoon snooze.  



Freckles1 said:


> Good afternoon ladies!
> 
> 
> DH and I ate at BONDST last night and it was fantastic as always.... My martini glass did split from my hand as DD was blowing my phone up and the glass crashed to the ground!! I told you all I am clumsy!! DH and I bought drinks for the table next to us. I was mortified. DH just laughed.
> 
> MASEML is a dynamo when it comes to restaurant recommendations! We are at The Smith for lunch/brunch and it was very very good. I have leftovers that I refused to relinquish to the waitress. I am about to have them as an afternoon snack!
> 
> 
> Tonight we are headed to Ai Fiori which is one of our favorite restaurants! It has a write up in the NY magazine with Marion Cottilard
> On the cover.
> 
> On the way to H now... I don't think I will be getting anything though. I purchased a Chanel 2,55 bag today. I have been wanting this classic for a long time. Found a distressed navy jumbo that is a beauty! I also bought some Prada espadrilles that are darling... Navy.... Black sandals too. And I have some new Black Oran sandals from H that I brought with me. I am definitely going to ban island after this trip or my DH may lock me in the closet!!
> 
> Everyone have a great Saturday. I will check in later!!



*Freckles,* sounds like you are having a great trip!! Look at the shopping you've done - your navy Chanel 2.55 sounds lovely! So glad you enjoyed The Smith. It's my favourite place to go, even though I don't go there nearly enough. Did they have the front completely open? That's very sweet of you and you DH for treating your dinner neighbors to a round of drinks; Spillage and breakage happens all the time so I'm sure they would've been okay but that's very generous of you. 

Let us know how Madison. You might be reporting back very with an orange box in tow - never say never, esp after visiting the Madison store! Don't forget to drop by H men's across the street - something for your DH? 



katekluet said:


> FabF, thanks so much for the labeling info, our closets are going to look so organized! Your Granny is lucky to have you close enough to visit, I bet she really enjoys your DDs.
> Maseml, I got black and navy, both Guerlain,.,,it stays on well and my eyes are not irritated by it.
> Freckles1, sounds like you are having a wonderful time eating and shopping your way around NYC ...have a grand time and let us know if you find any treasures at H
> *Maseml, what did you find at the sample sale?*
> XiangXiang, the new shoes are handsome! I used to wear Fs all the time when I worked. Great way to use the gift card.
> Vigee, you and Coco will both be looking good! What are you reading right now, anything good?
> It is cool, cloudy and drizzly here, the light rain we have been having is very unusual for spring but very welcome.



*Kate*, Oh I've heard good things about guerlain! Maybe after my 4 tubes of Dior are done, I'll try that brand out. I can't wait for the reviews of the navy mascara to come pouring in! 

Oooh, so at this sample sale, it was all beauty.  Purchased Cle De Peau products (FabF recommended this brand a while back) - stocked up on foundation, primer, face cream and a serum. I calculated that I saved around at least $450 off retail. Granted, I did spend $350. But, still a bargain!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> FabF, thanks so much for the labeling info, our closets are going to look so organized! Your Granny is lucky to have you close enough to visit, I bet she really enjoys your DDs.
> Maseml, I got black and navy, both Guerlain,.,,it stays on well and my eyes are not irritated by it.
> Freckles1, sounds like you are having a wonderful time eating and shopping your way around NYC ...have a grand time and let us know if you find any treasures at H
> Maseml, what did you find at the sample sale?
> XiangXiang, the new shoes are handsome! I used to wear Fs all the time when I worked. Great way to use the gift card.
> Vigee, you and Coco will both be looking good! What are you reading right now, anything good?
> It is cool, cloudy and drizzly here, the light rain we have been having is very unusual for spring but very welcome.



*Katekluet*, thank you honey! Are you going to get the label maker too?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Freckles1 said:


> Good afternoon ladies!
> 
> Fabfashion my mascara would never stay on either... Then I tired applying the clear mascara first and then black mascara. What do you know it worked! I hardly ever look like a raccoon now!! Just buy the maybelline
> Brand and see what you think!!
> 
> Vigee I bet you look gorgeous!
> 
> Mrs SJD how goes the hunt?
> 
> DH and I ate at BONDST last night and it was fantastic as always.... My martini glass did split from my hand as DD was blowing my phone up and the glass crashed to the ground!! I told you all I am clumsy!! DH and I bought drinks for the table next to us. I was mortified. DH just laughed.
> 
> MASEML is a dynamo when it comes to restaurant recommendations! We are at The Smith for lunch/brunch and it was very very good. I have leftovers that I refused to relinquish to the waitress. I am about to have them as an afternoon snack!
> 
> Tonight we are headed to Ai Fiori which is one of our favorite restaurants! It has a write up in the NY magazine with Marion Cottilard
> On the cover.
> 
> On the way to H now... I don't think I will be getting anything though. I purchased a Chanel 2,55 bag today. I have been wanting this classic for a long time. Found a distressed navy jumbo that is a beauty! I also bought some Prada espadrilles that are darling... Navy.... Black sandals too. And I have some new Black Oran sandals from H that I brought with me. I am definitely going to ban island after this trip or my DH may lock me in the closet!!
> 
> Everyone have a great Saturday. I will check in later!!



*Freckles*, I didn't realise you were in London! Hope you are enjoying it!


----------



## cat_shmer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello ladies! Looks like this cafe is single handedly keeping the mascara industry alive!!! I don't wear mascara so I am good but *kate*, I like the way your DH thinks that TPF is saving you money! Just the way that *Fabfashion* thinks she is saving thousands when walking pass H without going in! Great logic ladies!
> 
> So I dashed into Harrods quickly after lunch with some friends (one was them was away for 5 months so it was lovely to catch up with her). *Fabfashion*, here is the problem. Neither the Armani nor the Chanel powder foundation was available in the UK! We always have different range here. There was a Chanel one with SPF10 which I think it's the same one I used and didn't like before. I still tried it on but still didn't like it much. I did manage to try this Dior one with SPF25. It was applied on my t zone and so far it's holding up well. It supposed to be long lasting with a matte finish. But she did apply a primer underneath. So I might pick one up next time I pass duty free.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, how is your hunt for summer home going? I am so excited for you!
> 
> On a more successful note, I had some Harrods gift credit which is due to expire end of this month. I went in to their Ferragamo concession a couple of weeks ago trying to find a pair of mid heel shoes in black in a style I really liked and own a light taupe version. But they were out of them. Today they are back in so I am a happy bunny! Here they are, *Vigee*, I think you are my fellow Ferragamo addict.


Hello! 
I'm new to TPF, but just wanted to say that your shoes are beautiful  
I actually have the boot version ! I'll include a picture

Mine are a bit worn in, so not as shiny and new as yours - but anyways!
Just wanted to contribute something to the chat .. I'm an Hermes fanatic, so I thought this would be a good place to start!


----------



## chicinthecity777

cat_shmer said:


> Hello!
> I'm new to TPF, but just wanted to say that your shoes are beautiful
> I actually have the boot version ! I'll include a picture
> 
> Mine are a bit worn in, so not as shiny and new as yours - but anyways!
> Just wanted to contribute something to the chat .. I'm an Hermes fanatic, so I thought this would be a good place to start!



*Cat_shmer*, welcome to the forum and the cafe! Please stay! Love your boots! How are the heels look like? Are they mid height too?


----------



## Freckles1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Freckles*, I didn't realise you were in London! Hope you are enjoying it!




Oh Xiangxiang I wish I were in London!! Alas I am in. I am in NY which is fun too!! Hope you are having a good weekend!! Would love to see photos of your ponds and waterfal!!


----------



## MASEML

cat_shmer said:


> Hello!
> I'm new to TPF, but just wanted to say that your shoes are beautiful
> I actually have the boot version ! I'll include a picture
> 
> Mine are a bit worn in, so not as shiny and new as yours - but anyways!
> Just wanted to contribute something to the chat .. I'm an Hermes fanatic, so I thought this would be a good place to start!



Hi cat_shmer, love your boots too! Welcome to the cafe!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Freckles1 said:


> Oh Xiangxiang I wish I were in London!! Alas I am in. I am in NY which is fun too!! Hope you are having a good weekend!! Would love to see photos of your ponds and waterfal!!



Ok sorry I was confused! I thought you were in New Bond Street in London! Too much cider! Lol!


----------



## chicinthecity777

So we are watching Eurovison song contest. Nobody takes it very seriously here and the BBC commentator has a great sense of dry humour (who I met recently at the black tie do). ABBA is probably the most famous former Eurovison winner in history and they are from Sweden. And guess what? I sense another Swedish win tonight and here is a photo of the Swedish entry. I have absolutely no recollection of his song though.


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> So we are watching Eurovison song contest. Nobody takes it very seriously here and the BBC commentator has a great sense of dry humour (who I met recently at the black tie do). ABBA is probably the most famous former Eurovison winner in history and they are from Sweden. And guess what? I sense another Swedish win tonight and here is a photo of the Swedish entry. I have absolutely no recollection of his song though.



Handsome photo!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello ladies! Looks like this cafe is single handedly keeping the mascara industry alive!!! I don't wear mascara so I am good but *kate*, I like the way your DH thinks that TPF is saving you money! Just the way that *Fabfashion* thinks she is saving thousands when walking pass H without going in! Great logic ladies!
> 
> So I dashed into Harrods quickly after lunch with some friends (one was them was away for 5 months so it was lovely to catch up with her). *Fabfashion*, here is the problem. Neither the Armani nor the Chanel powder foundation was available in the UK! We always have different range here. There was a Chanel one with SPF10 which I think it's the same one I used and didn't like before. I still tried it on but still didn't like it much. I did manage to try this Dior one with SPF25. It was applied on my t zone and so far it's holding up well. It supposed to be long lasting with a matte finish. But she did apply a primer underneath. So I might pick one up next time I pass duty free.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, how is your hunt for summer home going? I am so excited for you!
> 
> On a more successful note, I had some Harrods gift credit which is due to expire end of this month. I went in to their Ferragamo concession a couple of weeks ago trying to find a pair of mid heel shoes in black in a style I really liked and own a light taupe version. But they were out of them. Today they are back in so I am a happy bunny! Here they are, *Vigee*, I think you are my fellow Ferragamo addict.





meazar said:


> Thanks for the advice, all- I took *Vigee's* advice, and ordered both Violet and Blue in addition to Black.  I am trying Dior, though I usually use Chanel.  And while I was on Nordstrom's website, I treated myself to a Fabiana Filippi top at 40% off!  Not even waiting to get to a mall to catch up on my 6 weeks shopping diet!  Thanks to all of the enablers- enjoy the weekend!



Just came in from the pool and patio, gorgeous day outside albeit a little cool but still warm enough for me, almost 70 degrees F and sunny. 

*xiangxiang*, yes, I am your Ferragamo partner in crime and love your new heels. They are perfection, congrats! So very pretty, will look for these, too. 

*FabF*, ordered the label maker from Amazon and will have it in two days. Love organizing and this will be a fun project, am excited about it. Thanks!

*meazar*, ordered two Dior and one TF mascaras, so we are twins on the colored mascaras in blue and violet. Will probably wear black or brown as a base coat with the colored mascara lightly on top. 

*MASEML*, I use the Clé de Peau concealer and eye cream. They make ridiculously great products, especially skin care. Sounds like you made out like a bandit at their sale, congrats. 

*MrsJDS*, how is the house hunting coming along in the country? See anything that you liked today?

*cat_shmer*, welcome to the cafe and LOVE your Ferragamo booties. Great, now I have two pairs to hunt down! You are totally enabling me and my WL is already a mile long. Need to have at least four birthdays a year, lol.

*kate*, thanks for the heads up about Guerlain mascara, that will be helpful in the future. Am reading two books right now: How to Drive by Ben Collins, he used to be the Stig on the UK car program Top Gear and has been a stunt man in a James Bond film. It really is a manual about becoming a better driver. Also, reading The Churchill Factor by Boris Johnson, who is the Mayor of London. Dry reading but fascinating and am waiting for a fun summer book to be released. What are you reading, any recommendations? 

*Freckles*, sounds like you are having lots of fun in NYC and major congrats on your new loot!

Hope that everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Saturday, everyone!  Another 4 pennies found in the garden today.
Yesterday was a perfect day at the Devon Horse Show.
The contestants get warmed up:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The competition:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

More competitors  (sorry - I already posted the second picture):


----------



## Madam Bijoux

They're not Ronaldo and Astier, but they'll do:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The judge has a difficult decision to make:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The judge announces his decision:

"Madam Bijoux wins the trophy for the stinkiest shoes at the show today!"


----------



## Freckles1

cat_shmer said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm new to TPF, but just wanted to say that your shoes are beautiful
> 
> I actually have the boot version ! I'll include a picture
> 
> 
> 
> Mine are a bit worn in, so not as shiny and new as yours - but anyways!
> 
> Just wanted to contribute something to the chat .. I'm an Hermes fanatic, so I thought this would be a good place to start!




Happy Memorial Day weekend cat_shmer!!
I am a newcomer as well and let me tell you the ladies in the cafe are fantastic!!!  Love your boots!!!


----------



## cat_shmer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Just came in from the pool and patio, gorgeous day outside albeit a little cool but still warm enough for me, almost 70 degrees F and sunny.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, yes, I am your Ferragamo partner in crime and love your new heels. They are perfection, congrats! So very pretty, will look for these, too.
> 
> *FabF*, ordered the label maker from Amazon and will have it in two days. Love organizing and this will be a fun project, am excited about it. Thanks!
> 
> *meazar*, ordered two Dior and one TF mascaras, so we are twins on the colored mascaras in blue and violet. Will probably wear black or brown as a base coat with the colored mascara lightly on top.
> 
> *MASEML*, I use the Clé de Peau concealer and eye cream. They make ridiculously great products, especially skin care. Sounds like you made out like a bandit at their sale, congrats.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, how is the house hunting coming along in the country? See anything that you liked today?
> 
> *cat_shmer*, welcome to the cafe and LOVE your Ferragamo booties. Great, now I have two pairs to hunt down! You are totally enabling me and my WL is already a mile long. Need to have at least four birthdays a year, lol.
> 
> *kate*, thanks for the heads up about Guerlain mascara, that will be helpful in the future. Am reading two books right now: How to Drive by Ben Collins, he used to be the Stig on the UK car program Top Gear and has been a stunt man in a James Bond film. It really is a manual about becoming a better driver. Also, reading The Churchill Factor by Boris Johnson, who is the Mayor of London. Dry reading but fascinating and am waiting for a fun summer book to be released. What are you reading, any recommendations?
> 
> *Freckles*, sounds like you are having lots of fun in NYC and major congrats on your new loot!
> 
> Hope that everyone is having a great day!


You guys sure do make a girl feel welcome!  I'm happy to be here too!
And I'm so glad you understand the Ferragamo obsession. I'll post a picture of the heels - I actually got these about 6 months ago, so maybe they're up somewhere on sale !

And my WL is super long too - it includes this one fabulous pair of Chanel ankle boots, a croc CDC (any color, please!!!!), and a  croc Kelly (among other things) .. Though the Kelly has been hard for me to figure out; I have a reference picture but I can't seem to find out the year or anything. I'm assuming its 28, it doesn't look too big, but that's all I know ... Ahh, dreams


----------



## cat_shmer

Freckles1 said:


> Happy Memorial Day weekend cat_shmer!!
> I am a newcomer as well and let me tell you the ladies in the cafe are fantastic!!!  Love your boots!!!


Okay, let me just gush for a moment and be a total girl - 
Most of the people in my life respect, yet don't understand, my love for clothing.
So, I'm pretty content right now with you guys 
So very glad I found this gem of a thread !


----------



## dharma

Good evening everyone! 
Welcome, cat_shmer!  ( may I call you cat?) one word of warning, next time you leave the house you will be wearing Tom Ford lipstick, blue mascara, JBrand coated Jeans and ferragamo shoes. Your closet will become neatly labeled with your brand new label maker  we have a great way of "saving" each other money around here!

Such a gorgeous day today, was up very early for an 8:30 salon appointment, a bit of work and a swing by Nordstrom since I was in the hood. I was a good girl and avoided the half yearly sale offerings but definitely got mascara  many many thanks, MASEML!!!  Black ysl babydoll, purple Dior Show and black "new" Dior Show.  My blue YSL is relatively new so all set with that. 
MASEML, in addition to the mascara sale, I can't believe you found a Cle sample sale! Amazing! I love the concealer and foundation but have never tried the creams. Enjoy London!
Vigee, sounds like a great day for you, your home is like a Spa retreat!
Freckles, what a great weekend to be in the city! Our city is empty also and I love it! Memorial Day weekend is my birthday weekend and we discovered that reservations are so easy to get so we stay put. 
MrsJDS, I hope you find a lovely second home today!
Madame Bijoux, fantastic pics! What gorgeous animals!!
Peace and love to everyone I've missed!


----------



## MASEML

*Dharma*, yay so glad that another one of us took advantage of the promotion! Let us know how the  Purple Dior show goes, am interested! 

Oh, I'm not in London right now (would love to be though)     Will let you ladies know where I am once I'm back home!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - we saw a few country properties, including one I was quite hopeful about after viewing online, and all of them were disappointing. As in we won't consider them at any price. The hunt goes on!!!!  This is year 3 for us. 

Sounds like today was a fun shopping day for many of you!!  I might even buy TF lipstick in a neutral just to understand what you are all raving about!


----------



## Suncatcher

Freckles - will you post a pic of your shopping treasures when you are back?!?  Congrats on your new 2.55!  Bet you didn't have to go through a big to-do at Chanel in order to purchase that bag!  Sounds like you are on a culinary trip of sorts!  How fun!!!  I'm enjoying your trip reports from NYC!


MASEML - sounds like you are also taking advantage of the memorial day weekend to get away!  Do tell us about the sale you attended today!  What did you get?


Xiang - how fabulous that your new Ferragamo shoes were purchased with a gift card!  A great score!!!  Love the mod pic.


Vigee - how was your day at the salon?  What colour did you get for your mani/pedi?  I get my nails done tomorrow morning.  I'm enjoying wearing a flat pink colour on my hands. It is so not corporate and so not me but it is fun.


Cat - great boots!


Fab - I think you are going to start a run on label makers!  I'm going to find one of those two and pick one up - not for my H boxes (as I don't store stuff in them), but for everything else!


Madam - love the horse pics.  The horses are so beautiful!!!  Sounds like you had a fun day.


I'm exhausted after being up north for the day so DH and I are staying in for date night.  Tomorrow I'm going to a store to check out a pair of really sexy high heels for work that are on hold for me.  I'm also going to pop into H this week.  I'm trying to get back into my usual monthly shopping expedition at H ...


----------



## Freckles1

Dharma happy Birthday!! Hope all of your wishes come true!!! 

Madam Bijoux I may steal that pup of yours!!! Too stinking cute! And those horses are gorgeous!! 

DH and I are at dinner and so far so good. Haven't spilled a thing on anyone! [emoji12][emoji8]


----------



## MSO13

Hello everyone!

I just wanted to say a quick hello and let you know I'm ok. By all accounts our project was a huge success, definitely the best work I've done in my career. I'm mostly just glad it's practically behind me, just a little late night clean up and then tomorrow and I'm home free! 

It's nice to see you've all been so busy and having fun. I'll try to pop back in sometime over the long weekend!


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to say a quick hello and let you know I'm ok. By all accounts our project was a huge success, definitely the best work I've done in my career. I'm mostly just glad it's practically behind me, just a little late night clean up and then tomorrow and I'm home free!
> 
> It's nice to see you've all been so busy and having fun. I'll try to pop back in sometime over the long weekend!



Yay!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

25 - number of lipsticks and glosses discarded today.
37 - number of lipsticks and glosses still remaining.
7 - number of glosses still unopended in boxes.

Sigh...I need more pairs of lips.


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> 25 - number of lipsticks and glosses discarded today.
> 37 - number of lipsticks and glosses still remaining.
> 7 - number of glosses still unopended in boxes.
> 
> Sigh...I need more pairs of lips.




OMG!!!! Hilarious!!!!

Dharma - happy birthday!! I missed the post about your birthday being today. 

MrsO - a hearty congratulations to you!! You must be so proud.


----------



## Fabfashion

cat_shmer, welcome! We love meeting new friends here on the cafe especially those loving H and all kinds of shopping, reading, movie viewing, traveling, eating, house hunting, gardening...

MrsJDS, we did the same as you for about 4 years then we finally gave up last summer. This year our agent sent over a few property listings--the waterfronts are all pretty nice from the pics but the homes will need to be rebuit. Ain't going to happen with 2 little DDs running around. Which high heels are you trying on tomorrow? Hope you bring them home and share pic with us afterwards. BTW, I got my label maker from Staples. 

MrsO, so happy to hear your project is a huge success!!! Never doubted it for a moment. Hooray! Now it's vacay and fingers crossed for your K.

MASEML, so the sample sale was worth it? Ooh, I do use Cle de Peau moisturizer, cleansing foam, sometimes serum, eye cream and face cream. I've been wanting to try their eye shadow too. May be I'll pop by tomorrow when DDs are napping.

Madam, the horsies are gorgeous! But the judge is the most adorable! More pennies for your H funds I see. 

Vigee, sounds like both you and Coco had a very relaxing day. I've only done the labels for my CSGMs and 1 dip dye. Will try to do all the scarves tonight--not that I have many.

Kate, you'll like the label maker. I'm doing my H boxes right now and will be labeling my shoe boxes next.

SCG, would love to hear your review on Dior spray. I read reviews on it last year and people like the flawless finish. I think someone recommended putting tissues around the collar as a bib or sort or use a shower cap to protect the hair until you perfect the technique.

Freckles, did you go to Madison? Sounds like you have a great shopping day. My Chanel 255 is probably my least used bag because it doesn't fit my kitchen sink. 

AnnaE, hope you've landed safely in Edinborough.

Dharma, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Are you doing something special? 

xiangxiang, love your Farragamo heels! Too bad they don't have any Armani or Chanel powder in the UK. The Chanel powder isn't available in Toronto either. I had to pick it up stateside. Funny! It's supposed to be their best selling one according to Chanel US website. The other brand that's good is Stilla if it's available in the UK--it's also refillable.


----------



## Freckles1

Good evening/good night ladies!

I made it through dinner without spilling my drink or dinner on anyone!! DH and I are having drinks as I write to you listening to a fabulous lounge band. Btw the Royals have won 2 out of 3 against the Cardinals!! It's a Missouri thing! Go Royals!

Fabfashion you're killing me! I did get the jumbo 2.55 in hopes that I could fit a few items!!  We will see. At this point the 12 year old may try to steal it!! She is into Vera Bradley right now so I think in OK. Actually the 16 year old boy is more knowledgable about handbags.... And he rolls his eyes at me....

This label maker is intriguing and DH is enticed...

Anna E are you out having a glass of wine yet in Edinborough?or would that be scotch? 

Madam more pics of that great pup!! Love the wink!! 

Mrs O cheers to you lady!! 

Cat... Be careful... You will have more boots than you know what to do with soon!!

MASEML hope you are having a great weekend

Cheers ladies! Kisses to everyone I missed!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Xiangxiang, thanks for the well wishes for granma. 

Freckles, will try out the clear mascara. Thanks for the tip!

We took DDs to the Toronto Zoo today. It's their first time. The zoo is currently hosting a pair of special guests until 2018--2 lovely giant pandas, Er Shun (F) and Da Mao (M). The name 'Er Shun' means 'Double Smoothness'. Da Mao means "First Born".

Xiangxiang, perhaps one of these for your bamboo forest.


----------



## Fabfashion

And we got up close and personal with a leopard who sought refuge from the sun and was resting right against the viewing glass. Wouldn't want to get this close to this majestic creature in the wild.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Xiangxiang, thanks for the well wishes for granma.
> 
> Freckles, will try out the clear mascara. Thanks for the tip!
> 
> We took DDs to the Toronto Zoo today. It's their first time. The zoo is currently hosting a pair of special guests until 2018--2 lovely giant pandas, Er Shun (F) and Da Mao (M). The name 'Er Shun' means 'Double Smoothness'. Da Mao means "First Born".
> 
> Xiangxiang, perhaps one of these for your bamboo forest.



Great zoo pictures!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - we saw a few country properties, including one I was quite hopeful about after viewing online, and all of them were disappointing. As in we won't consider them at any price. The hunt goes on!!!!  This is year 3 for us.
> 
> Sounds like today was a fun shopping day for many of you!!  I might even buy TF lipstick in a neutral just to understand what you are all raving about!



*MrsJDS*, property hunting is really tough! Isn't it amazing photos online can be so deceptive? We waited ours for years so don't give up hope. The right one will come along! Are you looking for something more finished or you are looking for a reno project?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Xiangxiang, thanks for the well wishes for granma.
> 
> Freckles, will try out the clear mascara. Thanks for the tip!
> 
> We took DDs to the Toronto Zoo today. It's their first time. The zoo is currently hosting a pair of special guests until 2018--2 lovely giant pandas, Er Shun (F) and Da Mao (M). The name 'Er Shun' means 'Double Smoothness'. Da Mao means "First Born".
> 
> Xiangxiang, perhaps one of these for your bamboo forest.





Fabfashion said:


> And we got up close and personal with a leopard who sought refuge from the sun and was resting right against the viewing glass. Wouldn't want to get this close to this majestic creature in the wild.



These are so cute, *Fabfashion*! I wish I could keep a panda at our and I love watching big cats!

I don't really understand why they have different range powder for the UK. I did more research online last night and narrowed down to a few to check out next time I go to Selfriges. The search goes on.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> 25 - number of lipsticks and glosses discarded today.
> 37 - number of lipsticks and glosses still remaining.
> 7 - number of glosses still unopended in boxes.
> 
> Sigh...I need more pairs of lips.



Lol  this is gold!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Just came in from the pool and patio, gorgeous day outside albeit a little cool but still warm enough for me, almost 70 degrees F and sunny.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, yes, I am your Ferragamo partner in crime and love your new heels. They are perfection, congrats! So very pretty, will look for these, too.
> 
> Hope that everyone is having a great day!



*Vigee*, how are you doing? Are you going to label your H boxes? 



Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Saturday, everyone!  Another 4 pennies found in the garden today.
> Yesterday was a perfect day at the Devon Horse Show.
> The contestants get warmed up:





Madam Bijoux said:


> The judge announces his decision:
> 
> "Madam Bijoux wins the trophy for the stinkiest shoes at the show today!"



*Madam Bijoux*, I wish I could find money in my garden! Sadly it only cost us too much money! How strange? Maybe you can install a camera? Thank you for the horse photos! So beautiful! But your dog photo get my heart. It's just too cute!



cat_shmer said:


> You guys sure do make a girl feel welcome!  I'm happy to be here too!
> And I'm so glad you understand the Ferragamo obsession. I'll post a picture of the heels - I actually got these about 6 months ago, so maybe they're up somewhere on sale !
> 
> And my WL is super long too - it includes this one fabulous pair of Chanel ankle boots, a croc CDC (any color, please!!!!), and a  croc Kelly (among other things) .. Though the Kelly has been hard for me to figure out; I have a reference picture but I can't seem to find out the year or anything. I'm assuming its 28, it doesn't look too big, but that's all I know ... Ahh, dreams



Oh the heels look so comfy! I just saw their pre-fall collocation brochure and they have some beautiful boots and courts. Can't wait to see them in store! 



dharma said:


> Good evening evloote!
> Welcome, cat_shmer!  ( may I call you cat?) one word of warning, next time you leave the house you will be wearing Tom Ford lipstick, blue mascara, JBrand coated Jeans and ferragamo shoes. Your closet will become neatly labeled with your brand new label maker  we have a great way of "saving" each other money around here!
> 
> Such a gorgeous day today, was up very early for an 8:30 salon appointment, a bit of work and a swing by Nordstrom since I was in the hood. I was a good girl and avoided the half yearly sale offerings but definitely got mascara  many many thanks, MASEML!!!  Black ysl babydoll, purple Dior Show and black "new" Dior Show.  My blue YSL is relatively new so all set with that.
> MASEML, in addition to the mascara sale, I can't believe you found a Cle sample sale! Amazing! I love the concealer and foundation but have never tried the creams. Enjoy London!
> Vigee, sounds like a great day for you, your home is like a Spa retreat!
> Freckles, what a great weekend to be in the city! Our city is empty also and I love it! Memorial Day weekend is my birthday weekend and we discovered that reservations are so easy to get so we stay put.
> MrsJDS, I hope you find a lovely second home today!
> Madame Bijoux, fantastic pics! What gorgeous animals!!
> Peace and love to everyone I've missed!



Happy belated birthday, *dharma*!


----------



## chicinthecity777

*Fabfashion* and anybody else who voted for those sunglasses, they were no where to be found in their boutiques! a couple of weeks ago they were for "pre-order" only and now they are showing "out of stock" on their website. I have no idea what's going on with them so I gave up. I will just try my luck in SoF.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> So we are watching Eurovison song contest. Nobody takes it very seriously here and the BBC commentator has a great sense of dry humour (who I met recently at the black tie do). ABBA is probably the most famous former Eurovison winner in history and they are from Sweden. And guess what? I sense another Swedish win tonight and here is a photo of the Swedish entry. I have absolutely no recollection of his song though.





Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Saturday, everyone!  Another 4 pennies found in the garden today.
> Yesterday was a perfect day at the Devon Horse Show.
> The contestants get warmed up:





dharma said:


> Good evening everyone!
> Welcome, cat_shmer!  ( may I call you cat?) one word of warning, next time you leave the house you will be wearing Tom Ford lipstick, blue mascara, JBrand coated Jeans and ferragamo shoes. Your closet will become neatly labeled with your brand new label maker  we have a great way of "saving" each other money around here!
> 
> Such a gorgeous day today, was up very early for an 8:30 salon appointment, a bit of work and a swing by Nordstrom since I was in the hood. I was a good girl and avoided the half yearly sale offerings but definitely got mascara  many many thanks, MASEML!!!  Black ysl babydoll, purple Dior Show and black "new" Dior Show.  My blue YSL is relatively new so all set with that.
> MASEML, in addition to the mascara sale, I can't believe you found a Cle sample sale! Amazing! I love the concealer and foundation but have never tried the creams. Enjoy London!
> Vigee, sounds like a great day for you, your home is like a Spa retreat!
> Freckles, what a great weekend to be in the city! Our city is empty also and I love it! Memorial Day weekend is my birthday weekend and we discovered that reservations are so easy to get so we stay put.
> MrsJDS, I hope you find a lovely second home today!
> Madame Bijoux, fantastic pics! What gorgeous animals!!
> Peace and love to everyone I've missed!





MrsOwen3 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to say a quick hello and let you know I'm ok. By all accounts our project was a huge success, definitely the best work I've done in my career. I'm mostly just glad it's practically behind me, just a little late night clean up and then tomorrow and I'm home free!
> 
> It's nice to see you've all been so busy and having fun. I'll try to pop back in sometime over the long weekend!





Fabfashion said:


> 25 - number of lipsticks and glosses discarded today.
> 37 - number of lipsticks and glosses still remaining.
> 7 - number of glosses still unopended in boxes.
> 
> Sigh...I need more pairs of lips.



Good morning ladies and happy Sunday. Will be sunny and in the 80's F today ~ my type of weather and will be outside most of the day. Maybe some shopping for DH and I have a few returns to make at our mall in the late afternoon.  

Quoted quite a few posts here because they are so great.

*xiangxiang*, totally bummed out about those white sunnies being MIA for you. Amazing how FAST hot items sell out! On the other hand, the Swedish Eurovison singer looks like he is going to be around for awhile if he sings as good as he looks. He is a cutie and thanks for the pic. 

*MadamB*, the Devon Horse show pics with your witticisms were totally charming, thanks for your contribution to this thread. 

*dharma*, hello to my 8am-ish Saturday salon appointment and mascara twin. Your post had me roaring with laughter. Yes, thanks to the generosity of the ladies here we will all be wearing the J Brand coated jeans uniform, etc. HA!

Also, have to admit that our home is somewhat like a spa retreat and most of the credit goes to my DH as most of you know I contribute only love and support towards his efforts and very little labor.

Happy Birthday! Hope that you have a great year to come and a wonderful b-day dinner. 

*MrsO*, Major congrats on your success! If you consider this to be your best work thus far then that is quite an achievement as I know that you set the bar very high for yourself. So very happy for you, girlfriend. 

*FabF*, you are definitely joining my eldest DD's lipstick self-help support group. Whoa, girl, blinking in astonishment over the number of lipsticks that you threw away and yet still have kept. That must be a record of some type, lol. Now you just have more room in your cabinets for a few extra TF lipsticks, am sure that a few colors are calling your name. 

*MrsJDS*, sorry to hear that your country property didn't materialize yesterday. All I know is that when the right place happens to find you the process will be quick and painless. 

*Freckles*, what do you have planned for today in Manhattan? Also, which color hardware did you get on your Chanel 2.55? Always interested in the details or better yet, please post a quick pic. 

*cat*, your WL sounds fantastic ~ which colors and hardware are you interested in for a gator CDC? Will very happily enable you here  Glad that you joined this cafe thread, a nicer group of ladies cannot be found. 

*MASEML*, hope that you have another great day planned wherever you are and so far you seem to be having a great trip. What is planned for today?

*AnnaE*, how was your flight? Are you safe and sound at your hotel? Also, do you play golf because you are certainly visiting the right place at the right time.

Okay, signing off for a little while and going to search for the Ferragamo white sunnies and black heels/booties. Maybe they are still available in the USA?

Hello to all whom I have missed and have a great day!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good morning ladies and happy Sunday. Will be sunny and in the 80's F today ~ my type of weather and will be outside most of the day. Maybe some shopping for DH and I have a few returns to make at our mall in the late afternoon.
> 
> Quoted quite a few posts here because they are so great.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, totally bummed out about those white sunnies being MIA for you. Amazing how FAST hot items sell out! On the other hand, the Swedish Eurovison singer looks like he is going to be around for awhile if he sings as good as he looks. He is a cutie and thanks for the pic.
> 
> Okay, signing off for a little while and going to search for the Ferragamo white sunnies and black heels/booties. Maybe they are still available in the USA?
> 
> Hello to all whom I have missed and have a great day!



*Vigee*, sounds like you are having great weather! The Swedish guy did win last night! But I really don't know how good was his singing. I really wasn't paying too much attention. Let me know what you find with Ferragamo.


----------



## MASEML

Happy Sunday!! Woke up to Formula One racing - can't think of nothing better! Good day in Monaco! Look at those yachts <<daydream>>. I think it's also opening weekend of the French Open - double yay. NBC has been advertising today as Championship Sunday - end of EPL (English football), formula one and tennis. 

*Xiangxiang*, oh no! You have a way of picking popular items - ballerinas and now flats. Hope you find them in SoF, which is where I think you wanted to find them anyway. In the meantime, do you know what they are called so you can google shop to see availability across the Internet? 

*Dharma*, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! 

*FabF*, the pandas are adorable!! 

*MrsJDS*, sorry you didn't find a viable country home .  Keep looking, your weekend home is somewhere out there! 

*Vigee*, how are you spending the long weekend? Anymore spa treatments today? Did Coco enjoy having her nails trimmed? 

*MrsO*, woo hoo!! Big project - check! How are you and your DH spending your free time today? Both of you have finished your respective projects, yay! 

*AnnaE*, how's Edinburgh? Pics please! 

*Freckles*, what's the plan for today? Any more shopping or sightseeing? 

*MadamB*, looks like you went somewhere fun yesterday. Love equestrian events! Horses are so beautiful. 

Hello to *cat*, *Kate*, and everyone else I missed!


----------



## MASEML

*Xiangxiang*, lady gaga wore them so that might explain why they sold out so quickly! These are it, right?


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> *Xiangxiang*, lady gaga wore them so that might explain why they sold out so quickly! These are it, right?



*MASEML*, you are GOOD! Yes that's them! I had no idea Lady Gaga was sporting them and no wonder why they are now out of stock! arrhhh... so annoying!


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MASEML*, you are GOOD! Yes that's them! I had no idea Lady Gaga was sporting them and no wonder why they are now out of stock! arrhhh... so annoying!




*Xiangxiang*, you are on trend! Look what you started  

Thought I found them on ferrogamo.com but it's sold out . But, I'm sure *vigee* will be able to find them available somewhere! If I come across them too, I'll let you know. I've never been one to give up on something that I really wanted. We will find them for you!

Eta: also just learned that a blogger is also wearing the same sunglasses on her blog with a link to the ferrogamo website. I think she's got a good following so that also could have contributed to the "sold out."  
http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2015/04/ferragamo-beige-palette-buckle-details/

Looks great on both Gaga and the blogger, hope you find them! im sure they will look stunning on you.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> Happy Sunday!! Woke up to Formula One racing - can't think of nothing better! Good day in Monaco! Look at those yachts <<daydream>>. I think it's also opening weekend of the French Open - double yay. NBC has been advertising today as Championship Sunday - end of EPL (English football), formula one and tennis.



We are watching Grand Prix too! Love watching Monaco F1. So many eye candies. We might swing by MC in our trip after all.


----------



## MASEML

*Xiangxiang*, found it on a website (but haven't ever purchased from them). Looks like the website has a sale and free shipping. 

http://www.otticanet.com/en/sunglasses/salvatore-ferragamo/buckle-sf-719s/974127/


----------



## Mindi B

xiangxiang, I HATE not finding what I want on-line!   It's silly, but I feel like, darn it, with the entire Interwebz spread out before me, there is NO LEGITIMATE REASON why my thing, whatever it may be, cannot be obtained!  Good luck with the gorgy sunnies.
MrsO, heartfelt congratulations on the successful completion of your huge project.  I cannot imagine all the moving parts you have to create and coordinate to make these things come off smoothly.  Well done to you and your team! 
Everyone who is traveling, wishing you safe and enjoyable voyages!
Winding down a visit from my DM.  Bittersweet.  I like my independence, but hate seeing her go (she lives far away).  Just have to cherish every moment.
DH is back from a business trip and found me a lovely Evelyne in Blue Izmir (a color I love) at Rue de Sevres.  Bless him for standing in line during one of his very rare hours off!  He's a keeper.  As is the Evy!  (He said the SA was stunned that he wasn't demanding a B or K and was more than happy to assist him.  I can imagine it was a bit of a shock not to hear "Birkin?  Birkin?" for a change.)
General, indiscriminate hugs to all my Cafe friends!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> *Xiangxiang*, you are on trend! Look what you started
> 
> Thought I found them on ferrogamo.com but it's sold out . But, I'm sure *vigee* will be able to find them available somewhere! If I come across them too, I'll let you know. I've never been one to give up on something that I really wanted. We will find them for you!
> 
> Eta: also just learned that a blogger is also wearing the same sunglasses on her blog with a link to the ferrogamo website. I think she's got a good following so that also could have contributed to the "sold out."
> http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2015/04/ferragamo-beige-palette-buckle-details/
> 
> Looks great on both Gaga and the blogger, hope you find them! im sure they will look stunning on you.



Wow! They look great on her! but I started to think they might be too big for me. Oh well, I probably would never be able to find them anyway.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> We are watching Grand Prix too! Love watching Monaco F1. So many eye candies. We might swing by MC in our trip after all.



Make that triplets on watching the F1 Monaco Grand Prix, we have at least two TVs on and our house is roaring with the sounds of racing. 

Fun fact: one of my elder DD's BFF's BF  ~ got that? ~ is an F! driver and is racing today, she is in Monaco with him and cheering him on. 

Just beginning my search for Gaga's, err I mean *xiangxiang's* Ferragamo white sunnies. Found them a few weeks ago but didn't bookmark the page, ugh!


----------



## Suncatcher

Make that quadruplets with a TV on to the F1 race!  [emoji592][emoji592][emoji592]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Make that quadruplets with a TV on to the F1 race!  [emoji592][emoji592][emoji592]



*MrsJDS*, YAY!!! Go Hamilton!!! He is 12 seconds out in front and better hold that lead!!!


----------



## Suncatcher

I would not be surprised if there are women at this very moment in the world all wearing TF make up, j brand coated jeans, Ferragamo sunglasses and shoes and carrying a blue Izmir Coloured H bag while watching F1 racing!

Xiang - you are so on trend with these sunglasses!

MASEML - you are our resident Internet hunter of sales and goodies!  Next time I can't find something I will ask you to source it!

Vigee - like you I have a couple of hours of shopping but I won't be at a mall - my closest shopping district is all outdoors. It is also a beautiful day today. 

FabF - love the panda pics!  So cute!  I may have to grow a bamboo forest in my country home (when I find it) just so I can adopt one of these panda lovelies!!!  Did you happen to take a pic of your makeup collection before tossing away your old lipsticks? 

Dharma - how did you celebrate your birthday weekend!

Mindi - how wonderful that your DH got your an Evelyne from Paris!  Do share a pic!

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*xiangxiang*, found the Ferragamo sunnies in light tortoise at NM, maybe these will do instead? Love them even in this CW!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> *Xiangxiang*, found it on a website (but haven't ever purchased from them). Looks like the website has a sale and free shipping.
> 
> http://www.otticanet.com/en/sunglasses/salvatore-ferragamo/buckle-sf-719s/974127/



*MASEML*, you really are soooooo GOOD! Thank you so much! This is very very tempting! It's even within the EU so I don't have to pay import duty! But but I really think they are too big for me after seeing the mod photos. I really don't think I can pull them off. SO thinks they are ridiculous! LOL! I think I might just go with some classic aviators. I tried some Chanel ones and they looked good on me.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, found the Ferragamo sunnies in light tortoise at NM, maybe these will do instead? Love them even in this CW!



Our posts crossed! See mine above. Yes they are the tortoise version.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> xiangxiang, I HATE not finding what I want on-line!   It's silly, but I feel like, darn it, with the entire Interwebz spread out before me, there is NO LEGITIMATE REASON why my thing, whatever it may be, cannot be obtained!  Good luck with the gorgy sunnies.
> MrsO, heartfelt congratulations on the successful completion of your huge project.  I cannot imagine all the moving parts you have to create and coordinate to make these things come off smoothly.  Well done to you and your team!
> Everyone who is traveling, wishing you safe and enjoyable voyages!
> Winding down a visit from my DM.  Bittersweet.  I like my independence, but hate seeing her go (she lives far away).  Just have to cherish every moment.
> DH is back from a business trip and found me a lovely Evelyne in Blue Izmir (a color I love) at Rue de Sevres.  Bless him for standing in line during one of his very rare hours off!  He's a keeper.  As is the Evy!  (He said the SA was stunned that he wasn't demanding a B or K and was more than happy to assist him.  I can imagine it was a bit of a shock not to hear "Birkin?  Birkin?" for a change.)
> General, indiscriminate hugs to all my Cafe friends!



*Mindi B*, I am so with you on Internet shopping. I mean the whole point of it is that it never goes out of stock, right? Congratulation on your blue izmir E! The colour is just so beautiful, isn't it? It's one of the most underrated H colour IMO. 



MrsJDS said:


> I would not be surprised if there are women at this very moment in the world all wearing TF make up, j brand coated jeans, Ferragamo sunglasses and shoes and carrying a blue Izmir Coloured H bag while watching F1 racing!
> 
> Xiang - you are so on trend with these sunglasses!
> 
> MASEML - you are our resident Internet hunter of sales and goodies!  Next time I can't find something I will ask you to source it!
> 
> Vigee - like you I have a couple of hours of shopping but I won't be at a mall - my closest shopping district is all outdoors. It is also a beautiful day today.
> 
> FabF - love the panda pics!  So cute!  I may have to grow a bamboo forest in my country home (when I find it) just so I can adopt one of these panda lovelies!!!  Did you happen to take a pic of your makeup collection before tossing away your old lipsticks?
> 
> Dharma - how did you celebrate your birthday weekend!
> 
> Mindi - how wonderful that your DH got your an Evelyne from Paris!  Do share a pic!
> 
> Hello to everyone else!



*MrsJDS*, do you support any particular F1 driver/team? We are obliged to support Hamlton of course. Just had a big crash!!!! Trust me, I am so NOT on trend with sunglasses! Given that I live in a country with 5 days of sunshine per day!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Make that triplets on watching the F1 Monaco Grand Prix, we have at least two TVs on and our house is roaring with the sounds of racing.
> 
> Fun fact: *one of my elder DD's BFF's BF  ~ got that? ~ is an F! driver and is racing today, she is in Monaco with him and cheering him on*.
> 
> Just beginning my search for Gaga's, err I mean *xiangxiang's* Ferragamo white sunnies. Found them a few weeks ago but didn't bookmark the page, ugh!



That's really cool! One of my "mates" is there on a VIP package with some of his friends, watching it from their hotel balcony!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> That's really cool! One of my "mates" is there on a VIP package with some of his friends, watching it from their hotel balcony!



*xiangxiang*, looks like Rosberg is in it to win it at the Grand Prix! He just won Monaco! Wohoo, if not Hamilton, Rosberg does it for me. Incredible.

Fun that one of your mates is in Monaco, too. Look like they did it right and are probably having a great time with a VIP package. I know that my DD's BFF is having a wonderful vacation.

Did you decide on the sunnies? Hope that you get them, think they are very cool and might try the tortoise ones on at NM this afternoon.

*MrsJDS*, you mentioned that you are going shopping today and looking at a pair of sexy heels. Any chance that they are Zanotti or Aquazzura? Love both of these shoe designers right now. 

*Mindi*, LOVE BI and major congrats on your new Evie ~ so sweet of your DH to stand in line for it. He is a keeper!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, looks like Rosberg is in it to win it at the Grand Prix! He just won Monaco! Wohoo, if not Hamilton, Rosberg does it for me. Incredible.
> 
> Fun that one of your mates is in Monaco, too. Look like they did it right and are probably having a great time with a VIP package. I know that my DD's BFF is having a wonderful vacation.



Yep, Hamilton lost! arhhhh.... I know, I wish I was there!


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, looks like Rosberg is in it to win it at the Grand Prix! He just won Monaco! Wohoo, if not Hamilton, Rosberg does it for me. Incredible.
> 
> Fun that one of your mates is in Monaco, too. Look like they did it right and are probably having a great time with a VIP package. I know that my DD's BFF is having a wonderful vacation.



Must be great to be there watching the event live!! I like Rosberg a lot but he hasn't been performing well this season and Hamilton has also been amazing. Happy for the outcome. Would've liked to see Ricciardo ahead of Vettel for the red bull team but c'est la vie! 

Don't know why they introduced the concept of a VSC (especially since a real safety car came out anyway). I also like tradition.


----------



## MASEML

scratch my post above - my SO tells me Vettel doesnt race for Red Bull anymore.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yep, Hamilton lost! arhhhh.... I know, *I wish I was there!*



*xiangxiang*, me too! That is one of the few events with crowds that I could tolerate and actually enjoy. The sun, shopping, hotels and restaurants go a long way in helping ease the pain of tolerating a sea of people lol.

*MASEML*, what are you doing today on your long weekend away?


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS, anytime you need something that is sold out, happy to find them for you on the Internet somewhere. I enjoy these challenges. 

Xiangxiang, lol. I think my SO would say the same; I think they look fab. Good luck with chanel - I love their sunglasses. Let us know what you end up getting! Only have one tortoise pair in my collection - my last remaining pair of expensive glasses (broke or lost everything else)    But, I do like Ray Bans a lot.


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, looks like Rosberg is in it to win it at the Grand Prix! He just won Monaco! Wohoo, if not Hamilton, Rosberg does it for me. Incredible.
> 
> Fun that one of your mates is in Monaco, too. Look like they did it right and are probably having a great time with a VIP package. I know that my DD's BFF is having a wonderful vacation.
> 
> Did you decide on the sunnies? Hope that you get them, think they are very cool and might try the tortoise ones on at NM this afternoon.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, you mentioned that you are going shopping today and looking at a pair of sexy heels. Any chance that they are Zanotti or Aquazzura? Love both of these shoe designers right now.
> 
> *Mindi*, LOVE BI and major congrats on your new Evie ~ so sweet of your DH to stand in line for it. He is a keeper!




Yes! Aquazzura and St Laurent!


----------



## Suncatcher

MASEML said:


> MrsJDS, anytime you need something that is sold out, happy to find them for you on the Internet somewhere. I enjoy these challenges.
> 
> 
> 
> Xiangxiang, lol. I think my SO would say the same; I think they look fab. Good luck with chanel - I love their sunglasses. Let us know what you end up getting! Only have one tortoise pair in my collection - my last remaining pair of expensive glasses (broke or lost everything else)    But, I do like Ray Bans a lot.




I only wear ray bans. I fear that I will lose expensive sunglasses - as much as I love so many of them - so I stick with ray bans wayfarers.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, looks like Rosberg is in it to win it at the Grand Prix! He just won Monaco! Wohoo, if not Hamilton, Rosberg does it for me. Incredible.
> 
> Fun that one of your mates is in Monaco, too. Look like they did it right and are probably having a great time with a VIP package. I know that my DD's BFF is having a wonderful vacation.
> 
> Did you decide on the sunnies? Hope that you get them, think they are very cool and might try the tortoise ones on at NM this afternoon.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, you mentioned that you are going shopping today and looking at a pair of sexy heels. Any chance that they are Zanotti or Aquazzura? Love both of these shoe designers right now.
> 
> *Mindi*, LOVE BI and major congrats on your new Evie ~ so sweet of your DH to stand in line for it. He is a keeper!



*Vigee*, please give me your feedback if you do try those sunnies at NM this afternoon. My main concern is the size of the lenses. They look huge! 



MASEML said:


> MrsJDS, anytime you need something that is sold out, happy to find them for you on the Internet somewhere. I enjoy these challenges.
> 
> Xiangxiang, lol. I think my SO would say the same; I think they look fab. Good luck with chanel - I love their sunglasses. Let us know what you end up getting! Only have one tortoise pair in my collection - my last remaining pair of expensive glasses (broke or lost everything else)    But, I do like Ray Bans a lot.



*MASEML*, I have two pairs of sunglasses left. One from LV with silver metal frame and one from Chanel in tortoise but I prefer the LV ones because they provide bigger coverage with darker lens. But the rim has chipped a little. But but really two pairs are still way more than enough for me!


----------



## dharma

Good morning! Great glasses, Xiangxiang! Large frames are tricky, they have to be exactly the right shaped or your face or they look crazy. Makes it hard to buy online. I used to have the Celine large Audrey' but they were so huge they kept slipping down my nose, lol. A wave took them right off my face on vacation and I never found them. Oh well, I hope who ever found them really loves them.  I see you've already decided not to get the white pair but they are gorgeous.

Thank you for the bday wishes everyone, it's actually tomorrow. I think DH has some thing up his sleeve with our closest friends. I threatened him not to have a party or I would leave I hate surprise parties. I think he knows better and it's probably a dinner with our nearest and dearest. 

Vigee,I wish I was getting a mani pedi yesterday I was doing the least enjoyable of treatments, hair removal. Yuck. I'm saving my mani pedi time for next weekend for the wedding. I rarely do a mani since I have "working hands". I just file them neat and short and paint only for special occasions. 

Hope everyone is enjoying the beautiful weekend!!! 
MrsO congrats once again!


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, me too! That is one of the few events with crowds that I could tolerate and actually enjoy. The sun, shopping, hotels and restaurants go a long way in helping ease the pain of tolerating a sea of people lol.
> 
> *MASEML*, what are you doing today on your long weekend away?



Hi *Vigee*, we aren't doing much. It's almost like being in ny. I know this doesn't sound like fun but we are heading  to a big grocery store (not whole foods) to wander around - we always like to see what's available in other countries. My SO is looking for a certain type of cholcate bar that you can't find in the U.S. Oh, we might also wander the "high street" to look at shops (as *Xiangxiang* and my SO would say). We stocked up Kiehls  the other day when we were on the high street; body creams were 50% off during the F&F. I guess those aren't selling well.

I guess our day would be classified as wandering/errands? 

What are you up to *Vigee*? Is today a pool day?


----------



## Mindi B

dharma, DH once lost a pair of sunglasses to a wave, too!  Sort of glad to hear he isn't the only one who has had this experience.  (He was MAD.  They were prescription lenses.)  Now we joke that somewhere in the Caribbean there is a grouper who is STYLIN' in those sunnies, the envy of all the other fish.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Sunday, ladies! The cafe has been busy. Fast cars, hip sunglasses, high heels. So much excitement and I'm still in my PJs. 

xiangxiang, sorry to hear the sunglasses are sold out. Hope they can be found in SoF. I think the trend this season is larger. You may want to try them out anyways if you find one. I was at the store to check out MrsO's Celine glasses and they seem to be even bigger than Ferragamo. I didn't try them on but come to think of it, they may be good for driving. Will go back to check them out and see if I can also find the F one too. I think I do have addictive personality. I have a drawer full of sunglasses. I like buying them on vacation. May be this is why I need more closet space? Lol.

Vigee, have fun shopping today. Does your DH like shopping too? My DH and I went on our first date at the mall when we were in college. I KNEW then he was a keeper.

MrsJDS, have fun shoe shopping today. Are you going to walk by or into H?  The season is still early on cottage shopping. Some don't put theirs up for sale until the end of the summer. The right one for you is just waiting to be found. May take a little longer but will be totally worth it.

MrsO, a relaxing day for you today? Are you and DH doing something special to celebrate today? 

Mindi, congrats on your new BI Evie! Love BI! Your DH is super sweet and definitely a keeper. You'd think we have the whole world at our disposal with the internet so why can't we find everything we want. Luckily, we have MASEML to help track things down. 

Kate, I've been trying a new peel pads from Peter Thomas Roth these past few weeks. I use it before the Bascia mask. I think it erases a couple of years off my face or more likely I need to start wearing my reading glasses. 

Madam, more pennies today? 

dharma, have a wonderful bday celebration tomorrow! So sweet of your DH to plan something. My DH would completely forget mine if I don't start reminding him 3 months in advance and then every few weeks thereafter. He once picked me up from work to go out for my bday dinner but made me sit in the car while he stopped at various stores to hunt down a bday card for me along the way. Well, he never lived that one down.

MrsJDS, this pic is for you. It's my remaining lipsticks/glosses. Don't look like a lot, doesn't it? The square basket used to be full. The remaining glosses in that basket will be thrown out in a few months if not used by then. I'll try to keep everything just in the long rectangular one. I stand corrected, found a Chanel lipstick and Armani mini-gloss in my make up bag. That makes the remaining number 39. 

Hi freckles, meazar, SCG, AnnaE, Cat  and everyone else! Have a spectacular day! 

Off to go label my scarf boxes now.


----------



## Freckles1

All this talk of hot cars and hot men has me fired up ladies!! The shopping just adds to the excitement!! 

DH and I are headed home today. We just needed a quick getaway. 






Here are photos of a few of my purchases while in NY. 

The bracelets are GAS bijoux along with my H and diamond bangle. These could get addictive for me 

The Prada sandals are great. Very sturdy too. I also bought some navy suede espadrilles but cannot find a good photo. 

Vigee the photo of the bag makes it appear to have a shiny leather and it does not. I will post a better pic when it arrives!

I also go some Bond 9 perfume and lotion of course - China town. 

LV just  got their pre fall scarves yesterday and I purchased a multi color shawl and also a good neutral. I didn't want to give DH more heart palpitations so we bought nothing at H. Can you believe it? At least I have no guilt about cheating on my SA I suppose... 

Love all the talk of sunglasses and Internet shopping. I will be living vicariously through all of you lovey ladies. A B in April and the Chanel this month plus my other goodies has cast me to the sidelines. 

After looking at my bracelet photo I have realized I need IPL on my hands!! Ugh more money to spend to defy aging!!

I will pop back in later after our flight. Everyone have a wonderful day!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

dharma said:


> Good morning! Great glasses, Xiangxiang! Large frames are tricky, they have to be exactly the right shaped or your face or they look crazy. Makes it hard to buy online. I used to have the Celine large Audrey' but they were so huge they kept slipping down my nose, lol. A wave took them right off my face on vacation and I never found them. Oh well, I hope who ever found them really loves them.  I see you've already decided not to get the white pair but they are gorgeous.
> 
> Thank you for the bday wishes everyone, it's actually tomorrow. I think DH has some thing up his sleeve with our closest friends. I threatened him not to have a party or I would leave I hate surprise parties. I think he knows better and it's probably a dinner with our nearest and dearest.



*dharma*, your sunglasses story is too funny! I can't believe wave took them away!  I definitely can't wear big sunglasses because my nose will not support them! Enjoy your birthday tomorrow! 



Mindi B said:


> dharma, DH once lost a pair of sunglasses to a wave, too!  Sort of glad to hear he isn't the only one who has had this experience.  (He was MAD.  They were prescription lenses.)  Now we joke that somewhere in the Caribbean there is a grouper who is STYLIN' in those sunnies, the envy of all the other fish.



*Mindi B*, here I thought losing sunglasses to waves was rare well well guess not so rare as I originally thought? The fish joke is so funny! 



Fabfashion said:


> Happy Sunday, ladies! The cafe has been busy. Fast cars, hip sunglasses, high heels. So much excitement and I'm still in my PJs.
> 
> xiangxiang, sorry to hear the sunglasses are sold out. Hope they can be found in SoF. I think the trend this season is larger. You may want to try them out anyways if you find one. I was at the store to check out MrsO's Celine glasses and they seem to be even bigger than Ferragamo. I didn't try them on but come to think of it, they may be good for driving. Will go back to check them out and see if I can also find the F one too. I think I do have addictive personality. I have a drawer full of sunglasses. I like buying them on vacation. May be this is why I need more closet space? Lol.
> 
> Off to go label my scarf boxes now.



*Fabfashion*, happy labelling!!! I can't hold big sunglasses up because my nose is not high enough. I like your photo of lip products and they don't look like a lot! Maybe I should do a stock take for mine too...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Yes! Aquazzura and St Laurent!





xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, please give me your feedback if you do try those sunnies at NM this afternoon. My main concern is the size of the lenses. They look huge!
> 
> *MrsJDS*, love both Aquazzura and St Laurent, have many pairs of the latter and none of the former but they are so on my radar.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, must go to NM to return a pair of silk pants that are too large and they have the Ferragamo sunnies in stock so if I can lose DH today for 15 mins I will run over and look at them. Either that or I am going shopping by myself on Tuesday morning and will take my time and try them on.
> 
> Sunnies addict here? Have Chanel, Dior, D&G, Rayban, etc and love them all. Wouldn't give up one pair and think that I might have two pairs of Chanel that are almost exactly the same lol.


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> All this talk of hot cars and hot men has me fired up ladies!! The shopping just adds to the excitement!!
> 
> DH and I are headed home today. We just needed a quick getaway.
> 
> View attachment 3006992
> View attachment 3006993
> View attachment 3006994
> 
> 
> Here are photos of a few of my purchases while in NY.
> 
> The bracelets are GAS bijoux along with my H and diamond bangle. These could get addictive for me
> 
> The Prada sandals are great. Very sturdy too. I also bought some navy suede espadrilles but cannot find a good photo.
> 
> Vigee the photo of the bag makes it appear to have a shiny leather and it does not. I will post a better pic when it arrives!
> 
> I also go some Bond 9 perfume and lotion of course - China town.
> 
> LV just  got their pre fall scarves yesterday and I purchased a multi color shawl and also a good neutral. I didn't want to give DH more heart palpitations so we bought nothing at H. Can you believe it? At least I have no guilt about cheating on my SA I suppose...
> 
> Love all the talk of sunglasses and Internet shopping. I will be living vicariously through all of you lovey ladies. A B in April and the Chanel this month plus my other goodies has cast me to the sidelines.
> 
> After looking at my bracelet photo I have realized I need IPL on my hands!! Ugh more money to spend to defy aging!!
> 
> I will pop back in later after our flight. Everyone have a wonderful day!!


Pretty goodies, Freckles! I've got a distressed black/gray Chanel Portebello that's my favorite. Enjoy! 

Which color B did you get back in April? Any pic to share?


----------



## meazar

Mindi, we are twins in the BI evy-almost 2 years later I am still obsessed with this color! She is with me now-still need a cross body with crutches. Spent the morning cooking for a picnic we are invited to at the shore- watermelon feta salad and heirloom tomato bruschetta. Cooking was one of the things I missed most while I was recuperating!  Hope you all have a great day- Happy Birthday dharma!


----------



## Mindi B

It is a great color, meazar, and I feel lucky to have gotten it at this point, rather late in its tenure.  
dharma, I knew tomorrow was a holiday in the US, but I didn't realize it was in honor of your birthday!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Sunday, ladies! The cafe has been busy. Fast cars, hip sunglasses, high heels. So much excitement and I'm still in my PJs.
> 
> xiangxiang, sorry to hear the sunglasses are sold out. Hope they can be found in SoF. I think the trend this season is larger. You may want to try them out anyways if you find one. I was at the store to check out MrsO's Celine glasses and they seem to be even bigger than Ferragamo. I didn't try them on but come to think of it, they may be good for driving. Will go back to check them out and see if I can also find the F one too. I think I do have addictive personality. I have a drawer full of sunglasses. I like buying them on vacation. May be this is why I need more closet space? Lol.
> 
> Vigee, have fun shopping today. Does your DH like shopping too? My DH and I went on our first date at the mall when we were in college. I KNEW then he was a keeper.
> 
> MrsJDS, have fun shoe shopping today. Are you going to walk by or into H?  The season is still early on cottage shopping. Some don't put theirs up for sale until the end of the summer. The right one for you is just waiting to be found. May take a little longer but will be totally worth it.
> 
> MrsO, a relaxing day for you today? Are you and DH doing something special to celebrate today?
> 
> Mindi, congrats on your new BI Evie! Love BI! Your DH is super sweet and definitely a keeper. You'd think we have the whole world at our disposal with the internet so why can't we find everything we want. Luckily, we have MASEML to help track things down.
> 
> Kate, I've been trying a new peel pads from Peter Thomas Roth these past few weeks. I use it before the Bascia mask. I think it erases a couple of years off my face or more likely I need to start wearing my reading glasses.
> 
> Madam, more pennies today?
> 
> dharma, have a wonderful bday celebration tomorrow! So sweet of your DH to plan something. My DH would completely forget mine if I don't start reminding him 3 months in advance and then every few weeks thereafter. He once picked me up from work to go out for my bday dinner but made me sit in the car while he stopped at various stores to hunt down a bday card for me along the way. Well, he never lived that one down.
> 
> MrsJDS, this pic is for you. It's my remaining lipsticks/glosses. Don't look like a lot, doesn't it? The square basket used to be full. The remaining glosses in that basket will be thrown out in a few months if not used by then. I'll try to keep everything just in the long rectangular one. I stand corrected, found a Chanel lipstick and Armani mini-gloss in my make up bag. That makes the remaining number 39.
> 
> Hi freckles, meazar, SCG, AnnaE, Cat  and everyone else! Have a spectacular day!
> 
> Off to go label my scarf boxes now.



Hi, Fabfashion!  No more pennies today.


----------



## AnnaE

Hello, ladies!

Enjoying Edinburg -- very, very scenic. Our hotel room has a direct view of the Edinburg Castle. The room was actually billed as a 'castle view' room, but I had no idea it would have such an unobstructed view -- the castle is pretty much the only thing one can see! Pretty cool.

*Dharma* -- happy birthday! Many happy returns.

*MASEML*, we always go to grocery stores when we travel, too! So much fun -- and sometimes I bring back edible souvenirs.

*Mindi* and *xiangxiang*, I have lost at least 2-3 pairs of sunglasses to sailing and other water activities; one was stepped on while in a sailing competition, and several just washed off of me, at least once during windsurfing. I used to wear plain Ray Bans wayfarers -- just like *MrsJDS* -- for years as a result. I got a pair of Valentino's this summer: hopefully, they last for more than a couple of months! The Ferragamo ones look nice; I might look into them when I kill / lose my existing pair.

*Mindi* -- you DH is indeed a keeper! What a lovely and considerate gift. I mentioned at breakfast this morning that there is no Hermes in Edinburg, and DH seemed suspiciously happy about that fact. I normally drag him to H everywhere we go, so he no doubt appreciated the respite.

Ironically, I treat my fancy sports glasses much better as they are essential part of my gear; they get their own large padded case and lots of attention!

*Vigee*, flight was fine, thanks for asking. I did end up flying coach though. Just could not get anything else at all on that day and no other date worked. It was so bizarre -- business and even premium economy were 100% sold out, but coach was half empty -- I actually was the only person in a row of 3 seats! Near DH nor I play golf, but we did support local economy with some shopping and dining. I even allowed myself to be talked into buying a kilt!

*Fabfashion*, nice lip product collection! Good for you for curating it and discarding what you don't wear. I am still on a self-imposed lip product ban until I use up at least one of my many red lipsticks! I also wish I had more pairs of lips. Of course that doesn't stop me form buying scarves, despite only having one neck...

*Freckles*, very nice arm candy! Looks like you got some nice treats in NY also -- are the shoes comfortable? Oh, and I did try some local whiskeys, although I am more of a wine person. Laphroaig is probably my most favorite, abut sadly I don't have a very sophisticated or developed whiskey palate.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello ladies! Skipped the labelling project and dashed out last minute to the sample sale while DDs were napping. Was surprised to see Nars, Orlane, Buxom, Bare Minerals, Joico and lots of different fragrances. Mind you I was really good and didn't buy any lipstick or gloss. I did pick up a bunch of Nars stuff and some Shiseido. If it weren't for TPF, I wouldn't have saved hundreds. Lol. 

Stopped by a garden centre but couldn't find any peonies. To the gardeners out there, should I plant them now or in the fall for next spring bloom? 

Checked out Maybelline mascara and it's on sale for $3.99--my best acquisition this month! Now who knew there could be so many variation of black mascara and formulation just from 1 brand--blackest black, classic black, rebel black, midnight black and so on. Managed to find navy and plum mascara a and will try them out over the next days or so. 

Maseml, how did you make out at the grocery store? Our friends from the U.S. Always loaded up ketchup floored chips when they're here. Apparently they can't get it back home. 

Madam, may be the squirrels had a day off?

MrsJDS, did you bring home any new shoes?

Vigee, it was warm here today too. Did you pick up new Ferragamo sunglasses and any other goodies at the mall?

Going to help DH with dinner now. He's grilling some steaks and sausages. Yum! Now where is that bottle of  Shiraz?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*dharma* and *Mindi*, loved your wave + sunnies stories, will remember not to wear mine in the ocean ever again. Heck, who am I kidding? Don't go in the ocean much at all so there is no chance of that happening.

*AnnaE*, your hotel room with a view sounds AMAZING and three contiguous economy seats equals one business/premiere seat, right? Glad that your flight was good and that you are happy in Scotland. Kilts, whiskey, etc in such a short time, you will be a native by the time you leave.

*meazar* and *Mindi*, BI is such a wonderful color, it's almost changeant depending on the lighting, count me in as a fellow BI lover.

*Dharma*, hope that you do get that special dinner tomorrow with good friends. It will be sweet for your b-day. And FUN!!!

*xiangxiang*, DH and I never made it out shopping, the weather here was too beautiful and we stayed home and half of us worked and the other half was lazy. Take a guess who did what. So, will look at your now famous sunnies on early Tuesday morning and will report back.

*MrsJDS*, love the way you shop and hope that you had a great day.

*MadamB*, good thing that we don't know where you live or we would all stop by and put pennies, dimes and nickels in your yard for you to find.

*FabF*, we just finished Indian Chicken Masala and it was absolutely divine but there is always room for more. When is dinner or have we missed it? We can do labeling together as I should receive mine tomorrow ~ you are definitely more fancy as I didn't buy a holster for it.

*Freckles*, major congrats on all of your loot! You had a super time in NYC and I'm happy for you.

*MrsO*, you are probably watching TV resting and as well you should after your big event. Hope that you will be taking a few days off this week to compensate for all of your hard work.

That's all I've got ladies, hello to anyone that I've missed!


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> Hello ladies! Skipped the labelling project and dashed out last minute to the sample sale while DDs were napping. Was surprised to see Nars, Orlane, Buxom, Bare Minerals, Joico and lots of different fragrances. Mind you I was really good and didn't buy any lipstick or gloss. I did pick up a bunch of Nars stuff and some Shiseido. If it weren't for TPF, I wouldn't have saved hundreds. Lol.
> 
> Stopped by a garden centre but couldn't find any peonies. To the gardeners out there, should I plant them now or in the fall for next spring bloom?
> 
> Checked out Maybelline mascara and it's on sale for $3.99--my best acquisition this month! Now who knew there could be so many variation of black mascara and formulation just from 1 brand--blackest black, classic black, rebel black, midnight black and so on. Managed to find navy and plum mascara a and will try them out over the next days or so.
> 
> *Maseml, how did you make out at the grocery store? Our friends from the U.S. Always loaded up ketchup floored chips when they're here. Apparently they can't get it back home.
> *
> Madam, may be the squirrels had a day off?
> 
> MrsJDS, did you bring home any new shoes?
> 
> Vigee, it was warm here today too. Did you pick up new Ferragamo sunglasses and any other goodies at the mall?
> 
> Going to help DH with dinner now. He's grilling some steaks and sausages. Yum! Now where is that bottle of  Shiraz?



*FabF*, we stocked up on packs of crunchie bars, dark chocolate kit kat, peach sours , ketchup chips (yum), may also go back for all dressed chips too! People in the U.S. think ketchup chips are gross, it's kind of funny serving them at parties, but yes, can't find them anywhere! 

Wow, you made out like a bandit at the sale!! Saved a ton I bet!!


----------



## MASEML

AnnaE said:


> Hello, ladies!
> 
> Enjoying Edinburg -- very, very scenic. Our hotel room has a direct view of the Edinburg Castle. The room was actually billed as a 'castle view' room, but I had no idea it would have such an unobstructed view -- the castle is pretty much the only thing one can see! Pretty cool.
> 
> *Dharma* -- happy birthday! Many happy returns.
> 
> *MASEML*, we always go to grocery stores when we travel, too! So much fun -- and sometimes I bring back edible souvenirs.
> 
> *Mindi* and *xiangxiang*, I have lost at least 2-3 pairs of sunglasses to sailing and other water activities; one was stepped on while in a sailing competition, and several just washed off of me, at least once during windsurfing. I used to wear plain Ray Bans wayfarers -- just like *MrsJDS* -- for years as a result. I got a pair of Valentino's this summer: hopefully, they last for more than a couple of months! The Ferragamo ones look nice; I might look into them when I kill / lose my existing pair.
> 
> *Mindi* -- you DH is indeed a keeper! What a lovely and considerate gift. I mentioned at breakfast this morning that there is no Hermes in Edinburg, and DH seemed suspiciously happy about that fact. I normally drag him to H everywhere we go, so he no doubt appreciated the respite.
> 
> Ironically, I treat my fancy sports glasses much better as they are essential part of my gear; they get their own large padded case and lots of attention!
> 
> *Vigee*, flight was fine, thanks for asking. I did end up flying coach though. Just could not get anything else at all on that day and no other date worked. It was so bizarre -- business and even premium economy were 100% sold out, but coach was half empty -- I actually was the only person in a row of 3 seats! Near DH nor I play golf, but we did support local economy with some shopping and dining. I *even allowed myself to be talked into buying a kilt!*
> 
> *Fabfashion*, nice lip product collection! Good for you for curating it and discarding what you don't wear. I am still on a self-imposed lip product ban until I use up at least one of my many red lipsticks! I also wish I had more pairs of lips. Of course that doesn't stop me form buying scarves, despite only having one neck...
> 
> *Freckles*, very nice arm candy! Looks like you got some nice treats in NY also -- are the shoes comfortable? Oh, and I did try some local whiskeys, although I am more of a wine person. Laphroaig is probably my most favorite, abut sadly I don't have a very sophisticated or developed whiskey palate.



*AnnaE*, lol. You never know when you'll need a kilt - upcoming Scottish wedding? Though, the men typically wear the kilts but you can defy tradition .  What a fun purchase!


----------



## Fabfashion

AnnaE, glad to hear you got there safely and even had 3 seats to yourself. The view from your hotel sounds divine. Any hot and available lord of the castle roaming about in a kilt? 

Maseml, poor dear, there's no peach sours where you are? Now that's a crime. Make sure to stock up. I found white chocolate Kit Kat in Hawaii but haven't been able to find them here or in Niagara Falls. One DD likes regular chocolate and the other white--the story of my life. I got some good deals at the sale today. Thanks for the tip! One in particular is a Nars Kabuki powder brush that's normally $70 for $23! 

Vigee, relaxing around the house sounds perfect for a gorgeous day like today. Wish you had come over for steak, asparagus and wine. I'm very content right now. The label maker will just have to wait. 

Good night, ladies.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - I just lost a long post ... argh!

Today was a busy day. DH was away cycling all day but I was able to escape for an hour and shop for shoes.  My wonderful shoe SA had set aside two pairs of shoes for me last weekend.  The first pair was a pair of midnight blue Aquazzura stilletos.  Very sexy, perfect for work (LOL) and a perfect match for my BS kelly!  The second pair was a pair of St Laurent booties that I had eyeballed a month ago but he told me to wait and purchase it on sale (which I did today).  They are tobacco suede in colour, perfect with jeans or even a casual skirt.  I'm sort of on ban island after buying two pairs of shoes that I didn't really need!

Freckles - love your purchases, and especially your bracelet stack!  There is something fun about shopping while on holidays, isn't there?!?  What a great trip to NY you had!  

Anna - your view from the hotel room sounds divine!  And even though there is no H, you have made up by buying a kilt!  I don't think I could ever buy a kilt - I wore one every day for 6 years - but I could see how hard it could to resist buying a kilt while in Scotland!  As for your flight over, I think a row to yourself is pretty awesome.  You could certainly fly a long flight and wake up us rested as you would be in business!

MASEML - how fun that you found some different food to bring home with you!!!  I love chips - they are a true weakness - and as a result, I never buy them.  Unless I'm on a road trip.  

Vigee - I too would skip a day of shopping to spend a day by the pool anyday.  I actually hate shopping on the weekends but I made an exception for my wonderful shoe SA today.  I will take a guess and say that your DH worked and you were hanging out by the pool, reading?!?

Xiang, Dharma and Mindi - all of your stories make me convince to stick with my raybans for now!  But I do love the sunglasses Xiang chose and that are worn by lady gaga - very, very glam.


----------



## Suncatcher

FabF - wow, you scored at a sample sale today!  What a fun treat!!!  Did you replace the lipstick you tossed out?!?  By the way, the pic of the lipstciks is hilarious!!

Someone mentioned that they purchased a new B in April - who was it and what are its specs?!?

MrsO - have you surfaced yet?  Congrats on a successful project!

Dharma - I too don't like big to-dos for my birthday but at at the same time, I like to have my birthday acknowledged.  It's a fine balance!  Many happy returns to you.

Meazar - Did I read that you are still on crutches?  Thought you are coming off of them now?

Hello to all you lovely ladies I missed!  Hope you are all going to have a wonderful day tomorrow as your long weekend continues!!!


----------



## MSO13

Evening all! 

I haven't quite surfaced yet, I'm pretty exhausted. Today was a massive amount of clean up, returning trucks etc but I'm so happy it's over. I got amazing feedback from everyone including a lovely compliment from the number one tough customer. I think we're going to get a lot of referrals from this job which is great. Thanks for all your positive thoughts and well wishes this week! It meant a lot!!

So much chat about shopping and makeup this week, the sample sales sound amazing. On the mascara topic, I've tried a billion and am very happy with several different ones from Clinique recently. No smudging and easy to take off. They're not too expensive so I try layering different ones, I'm using a lengthening one with a feathering one. I'll have to try Plum in the Fall, I think that would work well with my eye color. 

Vigee, did you get your Alaia boots? I have not used my label maker for scarves but my whole office is labeled and we have color coded labels for all kinds of stuff. It's so great to be organized.  

MrsJDS, your shoes sound great-nice that the Saint Laurent ones were on sale. 

Mindi, congrats on the BI Evie. How sweet of your DH! I bought a pair of earrings at Sevres and found it to be a much more pleasant place to browse than FSH. 

I'm trying to stay strong and just focus on my Kelly and Fall scarves but it's a little bit of a bummer to not have something special to mark this accomplishment. Today I trolled eBay for a while and considered another vintage bag but I know I should wait for my Kelly. It just seems like the perfect time for a toile/leather combo bag. I need to make a date with my SA soon, I think a Tyger Tyger GM might be calling me as well as a few 70cms. That thread is so dangerous, I can't wait till more photos start to show up! 

I think there was a bit of a conversation about swimwear back a few days, I just purchased one of those rash guard long sleeved swim tops. I have to keep my arms covered up this summer and thought that would allow me to still swim on vacation and at a friends pool party in a few weeks. I got a Zoe Karssen one in black with white stars all over that I can wear with plain black bottoms. I did try to find the Mara Hoffman one piece Maseml posted but I could only find it in XS. I always wait too long into the season to buy swim and though things are on sale, the sizes are spotty. I'll see how comfy it is on a hot day. 

Dharma, happy happy birthday! I hope you have a wonderful evening with no surprise party. 

Allright ladies, I'm already yawning like crazy even after an afternoon nap. I do have the whole day off tomorrow to lounge with the cats and DH is going to make us a grilled dinner. I'm back to work on Tuesday but have a very quiet week scheduled. 

Have a lovely night and morning all!


----------



## Freckles1

Good evening ladies 

I am going to post a few more photos. I purchased a B35 in April. It is CaCao with PHWTogo. And it is yummy!
I am also sending pics of  Dior tribal earrings ( that makes 3 pairs for me... Yikes)
And my yummy Prada espadrilles. I would persuade each of you to try these. They are butter!!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Here are my LV scarves too!



Now you will all understand why I will be living vicariously through you as you shop these next couple of months!

It sounds as though everyone has had lovely holidays and wonderful Sunday evenings. 
Good evening and good morning ladies!


----------



## MASEML

*freckles*, your haul is amazing! Love those earrings and the pink/orange/red/brown scarf. Well done. Your cacao B is gorgeous too!! Love the twillies you chose too. Sounds like NYC was a fun trip, glad you had a great time!!


----------



## Freckles1

MASEML said:


> *freckles*, your haul is amazing! Love those earrings and the pink/orange/red/brown scarf. Well done. Your cacao B is gorgeous too!! Love the twillies you chose too. Sounds like NYC was a fun trip, glad you had a great time!!




Thank you MASEML!!' When do you come home? Your trip sounds fantastic!! I was in Monte Carlo a couple of years ago...  Love all of your grocery shopping!! Did a seaborne cruise from Rome to  MC. It was fantastic! I've never seen so many insane cars! And so many B's wandering the streets!! Ha!!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Evening all!
> 
> I haven't quite surfaced yet, I'm pretty exhausted. Today was a massive amount of clean up, returning trucks etc but I'm so happy it's over. I got amazing feedback from everyone including a lovely compliment from the number one tough customer. I think we're going to get a lot of referrals from this job which is great. Thanks for all your positive thoughts and well wishes this week! It meant a lot!!
> 
> So much chat about shopping and makeup this week, the sample sales sound amazing. On the mascara topic, I've tried a billion and am very happy with several different ones from Clinique recently. No smudging and easy to take off. They're not too expensive so I try layering different ones, I'm using a lengthening one with a feathering one. I'll have to try Plum in the Fall, I think that would work well with my eye color.
> 
> Vigee, did you get your Alaia boots? I have not used my label maker for scarves but my whole office is labeled and we have color coded labels for all kinds of stuff. It's so great to be organized.
> 
> MrsJDS, your shoes sound great-nice that the Saint Laurent ones were on sale.
> 
> Mindi, congrats on the BI Evie. How sweet of your DH! I bought a pair of earrings at Sevres and found it to be a much more pleasant place to browse than FSH.
> 
> I'm trying to stay strong and just focus on my Kelly and Fall scarves but it's a little bit of a bummer to not have something special to mark this accomplishment. Today I trolled eBay for a while and considered another vintage bag but I know I should wait for my Kelly. It just seems like the perfect time for a toile/leather combo bag. I need to make a date with my SA soon, I think a Tyger Tyger GM might be calling me as well as a few 70cms. That thread is so dangerous, I can't wait till more photos start to show up!
> 
> I think there was a bit of a conversation about swimwear back a few days, I just purchased one of those rash guard long sleeved swim tops. I have to keep my arms covered up this summer and thought that would allow me to still swim on vacation and at a friends pool party in a few weeks. I got a Zoe Karssen one in black with white stars all over that I can wear with plain black bottoms. I did try to find the Mara Hoffman one piece Maseml posted but I could only find it in XS. I always wait too long into the season to buy swim and though things are on sale, the sizes are spotty. I'll see how comfy it is on a hot day.
> 
> Dharma, happy happy birthday! I hope you have a wonderful evening with no surprise party.
> 
> Allright ladies, I'm already yawning like crazy even after an afternoon nap. I do have the whole day off tomorrow to lounge with the cats and DH is going to make us a grilled dinner. I'm back to work on Tuesday but have a very quiet week scheduled.
> 
> Have a lovely night and morning all!


MrsO, so glad to see you dropped by. Have a very well deserved rest tomorrow! Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Good evening ladies
> 
> I am going to post a few more photos. I purchased a B35 in April. It is CaCao with PHWTogo. And it is yummy!
> I am also sending pics of  Dior tribal earrings ( that makes 3 pairs for me... Yikes)
> And my yummy Prada espadrilles. I would persuade each of you to try these. They are butter!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007578
> View attachment 3007579
> View attachment 3007581
> 
> 
> Here are my LV scarves too!
> View attachment 3007585
> View attachment 3007586
> 
> Now you will all understand why I will be living vicariously through you as you shop these next couple of months!
> 
> It sounds as though everyone has had lovely holidays and wonderful Sunday evenings.
> Good evening and good morning ladies!


Freckles, gorgeous Bs and love all your goodies! I can see why you've got 3 pairs of the Dior earrings--they're very pretty. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cat_shmer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good morning ladies and happy Sunday. Will be sunny and in the 80's F today ~ my type of weather and will be outside most of the day. Maybe some shopping for DH and I have a few returns to make at our mall in the late afternoon.
> 
> Quoted quite a few posts here because they are so great.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, totally bummed out about those white sunnies being MIA for you. Amazing how FAST hot items sell out! On the other hand, the Swedish Eurovison singer looks like he is going to be around for awhile if he sings as good as he looks. He is a cutie and thanks for the pic.
> 
> *MadamB*, the Devon Horse show pics with your witticisms were totally charming, thanks for your contribution to this thread.
> 
> *dharma*, hello to my 8am-ish Saturday salon appointment and mascara twin. Your post had me roaring with laughter. Yes, thanks to the generosity of the ladies here we will all be wearing the J Brand coated jeans uniform, etc. HA!
> 
> Also, have to admit that our home is somewhat like a spa retreat and most of the credit goes to my DH as most of you know I contribute only love and support towards his efforts and very little labor.
> 
> Happy Birthday! Hope that you have a great year to come and a wonderful b-day dinner.
> 
> *MrsO*, Major congrats on your success! If you consider this to be your best work thus far then that is quite an achievement as I know that you set the bar very high for yourself. So very happy for you, girlfriend.
> 
> *FabF*, you are definitely joining my eldest DD's lipstick self-help support group. Whoa, girl, blinking in astonishment over the number of lipsticks that you threw away and yet still have kept. That must be a record of some type, lol. Now you just have more room in your cabinets for a few extra TF lipsticks, am sure that a few colors are calling your name.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, sorry to hear that your country property didn't materialize yesterday. All I know is that when the right place happens to find you the process will be quick and painless.
> 
> *Freckles*, what do you have planned for today in Manhattan? Also, which color hardware did you get on your Chanel 2.55? Always interested in the details or better yet, please post a quick pic.
> 
> *cat*, your WL sounds fantastic ~ which colors and hardware are you interested in for a gator CDC? Will very happily enable you here  Glad that you joined this cafe thread, a nicer group of ladies cannot be found.
> 
> *MASEML*, hope that you have another great day planned wherever you are and so far you seem to be having a great trip. What is planned for today?
> 
> *AnnaE*, how was your flight? Are you safe and sound at your hotel? Also, do you play golf because you are certainly visiting the right place at the right time.
> 
> Okay, signing off for a little while and going to search for the Ferragamo white sunnies and black heels/booties. Maybe they are still available in the USA?
> 
> Hello to all whom I have missed and have a great day!


It's so hard to pick a color for a CDC !!
I know that I would definitely want palladium/silver, not gold, but I don't wear a *ton* of color everyday, mostly a lot of neutrals, so I would need to work within that. I do absolutely love, however, pinks and reds (especially the sanguine ), and I really love this one green color, but I'm totally forgetting the name (it's not the bamboo color, it's a deeper shade - almost like emerald)


----------



## cat_shmer

To post a little late regarding the subject:
I had a beautiful pair of Chanel sunglasses once upon a time (:cry but I leant them to a friend (word of advice: never let a friend borrow your Chanel sunglasses, unless they are a very, very good friend) who then SAT on them! The poor arm broke completely off the glasses!
I was going to have them fixed if it could be done, but never got around to doing it because I was too sad whenever I looked at them.
Needless to say, I'm very careful now with sunglasses, though I have yet to find a pair that I love... I have a face that looks good only in either cat-eye or big big big! 

Am I to assume that you ladies would suggest Ferragamo sunnies? Any other suggestions are welcome!! And I LOVE LOVE my Tom Ford lipstick! Now I just need to try that blue mascara


----------



## chicinthecity777

Morning ladies! Today the temperature turned cooler again! Arhh... But at least it's not raining. 

*AnnaE*, enjoy Edinburgh! It's interesting how you spell Edinburgh without the "h" in the end. Is that how it's spelt in your country? It's a beautiful city! 

*AnnaE, Vigee, MrsJDS*, those sunglasses stories got me worried for a minute, here I was thinking never wear my favourite sunglasses in the sea. Then I realised heck I am like *Vigee*, I don't really go too near to the sea water. The most I would do is walking on a beach when it's low tide so I think I am pretty safe from wave incident. 

*MASEML*, those are some distinctive snacks you are loading up! 

*Freckles*, love your new haul but but I ADORE your ghillies B! Not something practical for me but I always always loved that combo!

*MrsJDS*, you got me checking out Aquazzura and woza! They are very sexy and glamorous! Photos please? 

*Fabfashion*, cosmetics warehouse sale!!! So jealous since we never have them here. I think the powder compacts are for US market only. I will see if I can find some next time I am at state side. I like go to the Cosmetic Company Store in the US outlet malls. It was there I found my last stash of Bobbi Brown powder foundation I liked but now discontinued. *sigh*

*Vigee*, if the weather is nice then I would choose to lounge rather than shop too! Let me know if you do pop in to NM tomorrow. 

*MrsOwen*, major well done to finishing your big project! Sounds really big achievement! 

*Cat_shmer*, those poor Chanel sunglasses! The Ferragamo ones were just something I was pursuing since about a month ago but couldn't find. I didn't know they were worn by Lady Gaga hence explained why they are sold out. If you can find them and try in person, I 'd like to hear your feedback. They look rather large in photos. 

Hello, *Mindi B, meazar, Madam Bijoux*!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Morning ladies! Today the temperature turned cooler again! Arhh... But at least it's not raining.
> 
> *AnnaE*, enjoy Edinburgh! It's interesting how you spell Edinburgh without the "h" in the end. Is that how it's spelt in your country? It's a beautiful city!
> 
> *AnnaE, Vigee, MrsJDS*, those sunglasses stories got me worried for a minute, here I was thinking never wear my favourite sunglasses in the sea. Then I realised heck I am like *Vigee*, I don't really go too near to the sea water. The most I would do is walking on a beach when it's low tide so I think I am pretty safe from wave incident.
> 
> *MASEML*, those are some distinctive snacks you are loading up!
> 
> *Freckles*, love your new haul but but I ADORE your ghillies B! Not something practical for me but I always always loved that combo!
> 
> *MrsJDS*, you got me checking out Aquazzura and woza! They are very sexy and glamorous! Photos please?
> 
> *Fabfashion*, cosmetics warehouse sale!!! So jealous since we never have them here. I think the powder compacts are for US market only. I will see if I can find some next time I am at state side. I like go to the Cosmetic Company Store in the US outlet malls. It was there I found my last stash of Bobbi Brown powder foundation I liked but now discontinued. *sigh*
> 
> *Vigee*, if the weather is nice then I would choose to lounge rather than shop too! Let me know if you do pop in to NM tomorrow.
> 
> *MrsOwen*, major well done to finishing your big project! Sounds really big achievement!
> 
> *Cat_shmer*, those poor Chanel sunglasses! The Ferragamo ones were just something I was pursuing since about a month ago but couldn't find. I didn't know they were worn by Lady Gaga hence explained why they are sold out. If you can find them and try in person, I 'd like to hear your feedback. They look rather large in photos.
> 
> Hello, *Mindi B, meazar, Madam Bijoux*!



Hello ladies, feels like another Sunday here since it is a holiday weekend ~ can't believe that it is Monday.

*xiangxiang*, love swimming in a pool or even the sea in the SofF just not an ocean person at all. Will definitely be going to NM tomorrow and have checked their Ferragamo stock and they have your sunnies. Will try them on and if it is relatively quiet in the store will take a pic for you.

Also, will stop by H for a quick hello and to chat with my SA about Fall/Winter 15, excited because it looks like it will be a great season with many fabulous 90cm/140cm designs.

*Freckles*, we are Ghillies cousins and your G B is amazing, love it with the toile and it is perfect for Spring/Sumer. That is quite a lot of loot and major congrats, especially on your third pair of Dior Tribal earrings ~ so pretty. 

*MrsO*, enjoy your day relaxing with your fur babies and DH. So glad that everything was excellent for your event and new clients in the pipeline, hooray! 

*dharma*, Happy Birthday to you  

*cat*, sorry to hear about your Chanel sunnies, am a little OCD so I would have been quite upset. Did your friend buy you a new pair of sunnies? That's what should have happened. 

*FabF*, labeling project today? Mine doesn't arrive until tomorrow but am ready to get started on this H project. Thank goodness I don't have shoes in their boxes or I would be labeling those too. 

*MrsJDS*, what is on your schedule for today and congrats again on your new shoes. You really scored big on them.

*AnnaE*, how is Edinburgh, day three? What have you seen or done there that you love? Am always interested in your travels. 

Hi to all and hope that everyone has a great day!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hello ladies, feels like another Sunday here since it is a holiday weekend ~ can't believe that it is Monday.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, love swimming in a pool or even the sea in the SofF just not an ocean person at all. Will definitely be going to NM tomorrow and have checked their Ferragamo stock and they have your sunnies. Will try them on and if it is relatively quiet in the store will take a pic for you.
> 
> Also, will stop by H for a quick hello and to chat with my SA about Fall/Winter 15, excited because it looks like it will be a great season with many fabulous 90cm/140cm designs.
> 
> Hi to all and hope that everyone has a great day!



*Vigee*, I am with you. I am not an ocean person either. Happy to look at it in a safe distance. To be honest I am not even that into beaches (with south of France and Naples FL as two exceptions). Lounging by the pool is totally acceptable though. 

Let us know if you hear anything interesting at H! Not able to pop in for at least another couple of weeks.


----------



## MASEML

Happy Memorial Day! 

Jumping on the swimming topic - *Vigee* and *Xiangxiang*, love all waters equally! Ooh, swimming in Mediterranean sounds so heavenly. 

How do you spell Edinburgh?


----------



## katekluet

MrsO, congratulations! So happy  that all went well and that this will be a source of good referrals.
AnnaE, keep us posted on what you are seeing, doing, eating...love hearing 
Meazar, impressed that you are cooking while still on crutches. Must be good to resume more normal activities after so long
Dharma, happy birthday! Have a lovely day!
Mindi, your DH brings wonderful souvenirs...
Maesml, I always enjoy going to grocery stores when traveling....you found many treasures this time. 
Freckles, you did too! 
Our holiday weekend has been very overcast, drizzly, cool....we even have a cozy fire going. Too bad for all the holiday visitors who planned beach parties, though. It has been an eatathon and actually looking forward to starting a diet on Tuesday.


----------



## Fabfashion

Good morning, ladies, and happy Memorial Day to those down south! Wish it was a holiday here too. 

It's already warming up here and supposed to become really humid by tomorrow with high near 80F/30C. My hair doesn't like humidity and I already put it in a pony tail. I'm heading to return a few items at Sephora at lunch time. I ordered a few face sunscreens and had high hope for the Estee Lauder Crescent White spf 50 but little bumps appeared on my cheeks within the first 15 minutes so back it goes. For $62, that shouldn't happen. The Shiseido Urban Environment, on the other hand, works like a charm and is definitely a keeper. It's matte and works great on its own and under make up. I don't like those ones where you face shines like a moon. Will try out the blue Dior mascara while I'm there. The Maybelline blue and plum ones didn't show up on my dark lashes at all (I tried one on each side yesterday). 

cat, that's terrible about your glasses. I'm with Vigee, did your friend replaced them for you? May be you'll feel better once you get them repaired. The CDC can be a slippery slope--some of the ladies here have gorgeous collections. They're so many beautiful colors to choose from. 

Vigee, day at a pool today? No labelling for me until tonight. 

xiangxiang, have you tried ebay for the Bobbi Brown powder? I noticed that some ebay sellers and other online retailers sometimes still carry the discontinued items until they finish the inventory. Powder has longer shelf life so may still be fine (I used to work at Clinique part-time when I was in university--can you see the trend?). 

dharma, HAPPY BIRTHDAY today! 

MASEML, any more grocery shopping today? We even have Joe Fresh in our grocery stores here. Have you tried this brand? I believe they have a few stores in the US now.

MrsJDS, any pic of your new shoes you could share? 

meazar, so glad you're on the mends. 

AnnaE, are you still in Edinburgh?

Hi MrsO, Madam, SCG, Kate, Mindi and everyone!


----------



## MASEML

Hello ladies! Back again to write a fuller post. It is hot where I am - didn't pack appropriately. :/

*FabF*, probably will head to the grocery store again   I have heard of Joe Fresh- there are a few stores in NY. Think they do well but am not sure. Maybe you are allergic to the Estée sunscreen? I love this experiment with the navy and purple mascaras! Anyone interested in testing out a red or green? 

*MrsJDS*, love Saint Laurent footwear, and you got on sale too. Will you post reveals? 

*Dharma*, HAPPY BIRTHDAY! 

*Freckles*, I mentioned this before but love your purchases! 

*MrsO*, congrats on your big accomplishment. How are you relaxing today? And so good that you are getting referrals. Woo hoo!! 

*Vigee*, pool day today? 

*Cat*, yes, CDC is a very slippery slope. I went from "no way", to being on the fence for the longest time and then to purchasing my first, and then second CDC. I'm waiting to purchase my third and fourth to complete the RGHW collection. Then, I shall move on to exotics....  What colour and hardware are you thinking?

Hello to all!


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> Hello ladies! Back again to write a fuller post. It is hot where I am - didn't pack appropriately. :/
> 
> *FabF*, probably will head to the grocery store again   I have heard of Joe Fresh- there are a few stores in NY. Think they do well but am not sure. Maybe you are allergic to the Estée sunscreen? I love this experiment with the navy and purple mascaras! Anyone interested in testing out a red or green?
> 
> *MrsJDS*, love Saint Laurent footwear, and you got on sale too. Will you post reveals?
> 
> *Dharma*, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
> 
> *Freckles*, I mentioned this before but love your purchases!
> 
> *MrsO*, congrats on your big accomplishment. How are you relaxing today? And so good that you are getting referrals. Woo hoo!!
> 
> *Vigee*, pool day today?
> 
> *Cat*, yes, CDC is a very slippery slope. I went from "no way", to being on the fence for the longest time and then to purchasing my first, and then second CDC. I'm waiting to purchase my third and fourth to complete the RGHW collection. Then, I shall move on to exotics....  What colour and hardware are you thinking?
> 
> Hello to all!


MASEML, I think Joe Fresh is similar to Uniqlo in some ways? And somewhat like Club Monaco back in the days...I think it's the same folks who originally started Club Monaco. I've only ordered from them once for basics like T-necks and also tights for my DDs.


----------



## Freckles1

Happy Memorial Day ladies! And for those not in the U.S. I hope you are having a fantastic Monday!

It is finally sunny here. It has rained the entire time we were away. Glad NY was sunny!

Cat I won't even let DD try in my sunglasses let alone a pal borrow them! You are a very sweet lady. I do hope your pal did something for you to amend the sunglasses situation! 
I don't have any CDC's but I love my enamels. Good luck!

FabF I'm sorry you had a reaction to Estée. Have you ever heard of Eminence skin care? It is all organic and incredible. I know Madonna and Gwyneth Paltrow are fans. There a several lotions with spf
. 
Xiang Xiang I too am a Bobbi Brown fan. If you want me to check out any products for you let me know. I can always ship something to you if you can't get your hands on it yourself!!

MASEML doesn't your post mean you need to go buy new clothes because you didn't pack appropriately? Haha  That would be my line!

Vigee I am thinking of you and your glorious flowers. I hope you have pool time today. We have a pool too. It is definitely more of a dipping pool and only when it is 90+ degrees! Our pool is covered by huge oak trees so it hardly gets any sun. No heating it either. Too expensive! Last time we turned the heater in the gas company came out because they though we had a leak!! Ha

Mrs SJD mod pics please when you get your YSL's!!! I am a YSL nut! Those pumps and sandals are the best!

Dharma happy Bday? What's the plan? [emoji12]

Meazar what are you cooking? I made a great quinoa salad last night with watermelon, feta and cucumber. The dressing is lemon juice cilantro and avocado. Yummy!! It's that time of year with all the yummy summer salads with fruit!

Anna E how goes it? Bet you are having a ball! 

Mindi have you broken out your E and show her off yet? Mod pic please!

Mrs O have you had a moment to relax yet?

Madam what are you up to?

Hello to everyone I missed. I hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## MASEML

*Freckles*, lol. Or I cool off with refreshing beverages . Started my day with s mimosa. 

*FabF*, yes, joe Fresh is like uniqlo but trendier IMO. I imagine the quality at JF is pretty low quality? My friend used to buy all her maternity clothes at JF bc in her mind, it was temporary clothes. Little did she know, she'd be pregnant 2 more times.


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Happy Memorial Day ladies! And for those not in the U.S. I hope you are having a fantastic Monday!
> 
> It is finally sunny here. It has rained the entire time we were away. Glad NY was sunny!
> 
> Cat I won't even let DD try in my sunglasses let alone a pal borrow them! You are a very sweet lady. I do hope your pal did something for you to amend the sunglasses situation!
> I don't have any CDC's but I love my enamels. Good luck!
> 
> FabF I'm sorry you had a reaction to Estée. Have you ever heard of Eminence skin care? It is all organic and incredible. I know Madonna and Gwyneth Paltrow are fans. There a several lotions with spf
> .
> Xiang Xiang I too am a Bobbi Brown fan. If you want me to check out any products for you let me know. I can always ship something to you if you can't get your hands on it yourself!!
> 
> MASEML doesn't your post mean you need to go buy new clothes because you didn't pack appropriately? Haha  That would be my line!
> 
> Vigee I am thinking of you and your glorious flowers. I hope you have pool time today. We have a pool too. It is definitely more of a dipping pool and only when it is 90+ degrees! Our pool is covered by huge oak trees so it hardly gets any sun. No heating it either. Too expensive! Last time we turned the heater in the gas company came out because they though we had a leak!! Ha
> 
> Mrs SJD mod pics please when you get your YSL's!!! I am a YSL nut! Those pumps and sandals are the best!
> 
> Dharma happy Bday? What's the plan? [emoji12]
> 
> Meazar what are you cooking? I made a great quinoa salad last night with watermelon, feta and cucumber. The dressing is lemon juice cilantro and avocado. Yummy!! It's that time of year with all the yummy summer salads with fruit!
> 
> Anna E how goes it? Bet you are having a ball!
> 
> Mindi have you broken out your E and show her off yet? Mod pic please!
> 
> Mrs O have you had a moment to relax yet?
> 
> Madam what are you up to?
> 
> Hello to everyone I missed. I hope you have a lovely day!


Freckles, I'll check out Eminence line. I have a love-hate relationship with sunscreen. I burn easily even just walking around and I get sun spots. Most sunscreen goes on fine on me but then if the weather warms up and I start to perspire even just a teeny bit, my face starts to sting. I tried both physical and chemical sunscreens to no avail. It hasn't been that hot here so I can't say if my face will sting with the new Shiseido one. Fingers crossed. 

Your watermelon salads sounds mouthwatering. It has ingredients that are all my favorites. Would you mind sharing the recipe?


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> *Freckles*, lol. Or I cool off with refreshing beverages . Started my day with s mimosa.
> 
> *FabF*, yes, joe Fresh is like uniqlo but trendier IMO. I imagine the quality at JF is pretty low quality? My friend used to buy all her maternity clothes at JF bc in her mind, it was temporary clothes. Little did she know, she'd be pregnant 2 more times.


MASEML, the t-necks I got were quite sturdy, way better than H&M and Zara, and seem to be as good as the J Crew ones I have. They didn't shrivel and die or fade after wash and I will be able to wear them again this winter. Mind you, I only wore each once but was quite satisfied with the quality given the price point. They always seem to offer 20-25% off and have stuff on clearance. The sparkly tights I got for DDs were so adorable and well made. BTW, J Crew in my city is having 50% off clearance. Great time to stock up on t-shirts, etc.


----------



## AnnaE

HI ladies --

Dragged myself and DH out of the bed at 7am this morning to run up Arthur's Seat -- which is supposed to be a 'mountain', but is really a hill -- under 600 feet. Still a very technical trail to run though, and a very fun one. Afterwards went to enjoy the 11 saunas at the hotel's spa center -- very fun also.

Here is the view from our hotel room that i have mentioned -- I have to say this might be the first time I am staying at a hotel with a view of a castle!






Fabfashion said:


> AnnaE, are you still in Edinburgh?



*Fabfashion* -- left a couple of hours ago -- on a train to London now, which thankfully has wi-fi. Decent free food / drinks also, and rather enjoyable overall + a very scenic view! Will be in London until Thursday. No hot and steamy lords roaming around, I am afraid.



MASEML said:


> *AnnaE*, lol. You never know when you'll need a kilt - upcoming Scottish wedding? Though, the men typically wear the kilts but you can defy tradition .  What a fun purchase!



Ha, *MASEML*, oh yeah, mine was supposed to be a 'kilted skirt' instead of a proper kilt. DH thought it was cute, so home it went with me. We saw a very fun-looking lesbian wedding on Saturday, with both brides in sharp white suits and all bridesmaids in kilts and Doc Marten's -- pretty stylish! Mine is nowhere neat as stylish, but hey, it's ultimately  warm skirt, maybe it will come in handy during NYC winters at least 



MASEML said:


> *FabF*, probably will head to the grocery store again   I have heard of Joe Fresh- there are a few stores in NY. Think they do well but am not sure. Maybe you are allergic to the Estée sunscreen? I love this experiment with the navy and purple mascaras! Anyone interested in testing out a red or green?
> 
> Hello to all!



I know someone who can pull off green mascara! But one has to be much more rock-n-roll for that than I am...maybe *MrsOwen* can do it? 



MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - I just lost a long post ... argh!
> 
> Today was a busy day. DH was away cycling all day but I was able to escape for an hour and shop for shoes.  My wonderful shoe SA had set aside two pairs of shoes for me last weekend.  The first pair was a pair of midnight blue Aquazzura stilletos.  Very sexy, perfect for work (LOL) and a perfect match for my BS kelly!  The second pair was a pair of St Laurent booties that I had eyeballed a month ago but he told me to wait and purchase it on sale (which I did today).  They are tobacco suede in colour, perfect with jeans or even a casual skirt.  I'm sort of on ban island after buying two pairs of shoes that I didn't really need!
> 
> Freckles - love your purchases, and especially your bracelet stack!  There is something fun about shopping while on holidays, isn't there?!?  What a great trip to NY you had!
> 
> Anna - your view from the hotel room sounds divine!  And even though there is no H, you have made up by buying a kilt!  I don't think I could ever buy a kilt - I wore one every day for 6 years - but I could see how hard it could to resist buying a kilt while in Scotland!  As for your flight over, I think a row to yourself is pretty awesome.  You could certainly fly a long flight and wake up us rested as you would be in business!
> 
> MASEML - how fun that you found some different food to bring home with you!!!  I love chips - they are a true weakness - and as a result, I never buy them.  Unless I'm on a road trip.
> 
> Vigee - I too would skip a day of shopping to spend a day by the pool anyday.  I actually hate shopping on the weekends but I made an exception for my wonderful shoe SA today.  I will take a guess and say that your DH worked and you were hanging out by the pool, reading?!?
> 
> Xiang, Dharma and Mindi - all of your stories make me convince to stick with my raybans for now!  But I do love the sunglasses Xiang chose and that are worn by lady gaga - very, very glam.



*MrsDJS* -- Did your DH have a good day out cycling? Sounds like he is quite a committed athlete.

Did you go to a Catholic school? I went to several private schools, but no religious ones, so I don't seem to have that sartorial trauma, thankfully. 

Those shoes sound amazing. Pictures, please?  I realized all my recent who shopping has been either running shoes or Ferragamo flats (I buy several pairs every summer), I could use some fun ideas.



MrsOwen3 said:


> Evening all!
> 
> I haven't quite surfaced yet, I'm pretty exhausted. Today was a massive amount of clean up, returning trucks etc but I'm so happy it's over. I got amazing feedback from everyone including a lovely compliment from the number one tough customer. I think we're going to get a lot of referrals from this job which is great. Thanks for all your positive thoughts and well wishes this week! It meant a lot!!
> 
> So much chat about shopping and makeup this week, the sample sales sound amazing. On the mascara topic, I've tried a billion and am very happy with several different ones from Clinique recently. No smudging and easy to take off. They're not too expensive so I try layering different ones, I'm using a lengthening one with a feathering one. I'll have to try Plum in the Fall, I think that would work well with my eye color.
> 
> Vigee, did you get your Alaia boots? I have not used my label maker for scarves but my whole office is labeled and we have color coded labels for all kinds of stuff. It's so great to be organized.
> 
> MrsJDS, your shoes sound great-nice that the Saint Laurent ones were on sale.
> 
> Mindi, congrats on the BI Evie. How sweet of your DH! I bought a pair of earrings at Sevres and found it to be a much more pleasant place to browse than FSH.
> 
> I'm trying to stay strong and just focus on my Kelly and Fall scarves but it's a little bit of a bummer to not have something special to mark this accomplishment. Today I trolled eBay for a while and considered another vintage bag but I know I should wait for my Kelly. It just seems like the perfect time for a toile/leather combo bag. I need to make a date with my SA soon, I think a Tyger Tyger GM might be calling me as well as a few 70cms. That thread is so dangerous, I can't wait till more photos start to show up!
> !



*MrsOwen* -- first of all, congrats on completing your project, and clearly excelling at it -- I can only imagine how great it was! I hope you can get some rest now.

I am thinking of some fall scarves also -- and it's only May! I looked at some Scottish cashmere, but was actually not to impressed; it did make me think I could use an Hermes cashmere shawl or two.



Freckles1 said:


> Good evening ladies
> 
> I am going to post a few more photos. I purchased a B35 in April. It is CaCao with PHWTogo. And it is yummy!
> I am also sending pics of  Dior tribal earrings ( that makes 3 pairs for me... Yikes)
> And my yummy Prada espadrilles. I would persuade each of you to try these. They are butter!!
> Here are my LV scarves too!
> 
> Now you will all understand why I will be living vicariously through you as you shop these next couple of months!
> 
> It sounds as though everyone has had lovely holidays and wonderful Sunday evenings.
> Good evening and good morning ladies!



*Freckles* -- beautiful purchases, congratulations! Seems like you have had a very productive NYC trip! Love your B, and love those scarves. Great earrings, too -- are your other pairs different metals or different sizes / designs?



cat_shmer said:


> To post a little late regarding the subject:
> I had a beautiful pair of Chanel sunglasses once upon a time (:cry but I leant them to a friend (word of advice: never let a friend borrow your Chanel sunglasses, unless they are a very, very good friend) who then SAT on them! The poor arm broke completely off the glasses!
> I was going to have them fixed if it could be done, but never got around to doing it because I was too sad whenever I looked at them.
> Needless to say, I'm very careful now with sunglasses, though I have yet to find a pair that I love... I have a face that looks good only in either cat-eye or big big big!
> 
> Am I to assume that you ladies would suggest Ferragamo sunnies? Any other suggestions are welcome!! And I LOVE LOVE my Tom Ford lipstick! Now I just need to try that blue mascara



*Cat_shmer*, oh no! So sorry about your sunglasses. I am surprised your friend did not offer to replace them or look into repairing them. if you like cat-eye, my Valentino pair is like that. And I see you are another member of the TF lipstick club -- maybe I should really go buy some...



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Morning ladies! Today the temperature turned cooler again! Arhh... But at least it's not raining.
> 
> *AnnaE*, enjoy Edinburgh! It's interesting how you spell Edinburgh without the "h" in the end. Is that how it's spelt in your country? It's a beautiful city!
> 
> [



*Xiangxiang*, Thanks for pointing it out! To be honest, I had no idea how to properly pronounce Edinburgh until a few weeks ago, yet alone how to spell it. It looks like several spellings of it are commonplace in America... Edinborough is one, and then Edinburgh is another; and I have seen more versions also! I guess I have to memorize one and stick to it. I think I sort of assume everything with 'burgh' in it has to be spelled the Germanic way of 'burg'; I am not German, but lived there long enough to have my spelling corrupted by their ways


----------



## Freckles1

Here is the recipe FabF!! It is very very good! I would possibly cut the watermelon down to 1.5 cups if you don't want it to sweet. If you want a little kick DH and I though a little red onion would be the way to go!! And it is lime juice not lemon bat first I though it was too much lime juice... But it was perfect!! 

Anna E my other Tribal earrings are the pearls with yellow  gold and an emerald green which are quite dark. Love them all!
I can't believe you got up and ran on vacation!! That is awesome! Man, I've got to go on a real diet!! I've kicked up the workouts so I'm trying!! Where are you headed now? I forget. I'm sorry! Have a good train ride!


----------



## AnnaE

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3008136
> 
> Here is the recipe FabF!! It is very very good! I would possibly cut the watermelon down to 1.5 cups if you don't want it to sweet. If you want a little kick DH and I though a little red onion would be the way to go!! And it is lime juice not lemon bat first I though it was too much lime juice... But it was perfect!!
> 
> Anna E my other Tribal earrings are the pearls with yellow  gold and an emerald green which are quite dark. Love them all!
> I can't believe you got up and ran on vacation!! That is awesome! Man, I've got to go on a real diet!! I've kicked up the workouts so I'm trying!! Where are you headed now? I forget. I'm sorry! Have a good train ride!



*Freckles* -- I would love to see those other earrings also!

We always work out on vacation, but granted, we travel a lot, so it's the only way to stay fit as we also eat a lot on vacation 

That recipe sounds so good... I would balsamic vinegar also! Need to try that when I get home.

On a train heading to London -- there until Thursday. We are around 10 minutes outside London now, and it's still a 'real' countryside, with sheep and cows and such!  Crazy.


----------



## Freckles1

Here you go AnnaE
You can mix and match them... Haven't tried it yet .. 
I am very excited for your new excursions!! I've been to Lonodon once when I was 17. DH and I need to adventure more! 
Btw the view from your suite was fantastic!! That is a real castle!! Be safe have SO much fun!


----------



## MASEML

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3008136
> 
> Here is the recipe FabF!! It is very very good! I would possibly cut the watermelon down to 1.5 cups if you don't want it to sweet. If you want a little kick DH and I though a little red onion would be the way to go!! And it is lime juice not lemon bat first I though it was too much lime juice... But it was perfect!!
> 
> Anna E my other Tribal earrings are the pearls with yellow  gold and an emerald green which are quite dark. Love them all!
> I can't believe you got up and ran on vacation!! That is awesome! Man, I've got to go on a real diet!! I've kicked up the workouts so I'm trying!! Where are you headed now? I forget. I'm sorry! Have a good train ride!



This looks delicious and I gave quinoa at home already!! Hmm, watermelon is a tough fruit for us to buy in Manhattan. I don't like the pre cut ones (always find them mushy as they've been sopping in their own juice) but buying a whole one is too heavy and space issues in the fridge. Our fridge is always well stocked with stuff :/.  If you need anything, we probably have it, lol.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  My brain went into overdrive this morning working through something very difficult but I've resolved it and I'm now all done.  Suffice it to say that I just want to chill out here in the café thinking about fun things!


Yes, photos of my shoes. The only pic I have of my Aquazzura is with my SA holding it so I need to take a pic without anyone's hand in the pic.  And my St Laurent booties - I will get on Thursday.  So I will circulate a pic of both pairs later this week!  


AnnaE - WOW that view from your hotel room was amazing.  Like a postcard!  What are your plans in London?  Run a marathon distance?  It would be a wonderful way to view the city for sure.  I went to a private school, hence the kilt.  Found every which way to Sunday to try to subvert the whole uniform look which stoked my life-long love of clothes and accessories!  Sounds like you are having a wonderful trip!


Freckles - have to say again how much I love your purchases!  The tribal earrings are divine.  I have never considered Dior jewelry but I will now.  (Not that I can buy it in my city ...! But I can save it as a trip purchase one day!).  Thanks for the watermelon recipe.  I actually have all of the ingredients except the feta in my fridge at home!  Oh yeah - I agree with the other ladies here that your ghillies is TDF!

MASEML - I laughed out loud when I read about your watermelon issue.  It is not something I would have ever thought of!  Only in Manhattan would one be constrained by a fridge!  I had friends who lived in NY and who stored their shoes in their oven.  Do you do that too?


Cat - I agree with Vigee if that if your friend sat on your Chanel sunnies, your friend should replace them for you!  Replaced or not, it was an "ouch" story!!!


Vigee - did you make it to NM today?  Would love to see the Ferragamo sunnies modeled on you too!!!  I am sort of an ocean person and a beach person; by sort of I mean to dip in and out of.  I do prefer a pool though.  Will you report on your H discussions upon your return from H?  


FabF - I will check out your T-shirt recommendations.  I currently have a bunch of James Perse t-shirts bought all at once and I have to say, they were a mistake.  Cut too low, the cotton while soft is too thin, and as such they are not the sturdiest.  I wear a shesheido sunscreen on my face (blue bottle, SPF 50) and I find this one works well on me.


kate - sorry to hear that you are having a drizzly memorial day long weekend.  Does this mean no fireworks for you tonight?


Dharma - how is your birthday day?  Hope you are enjoying it!


Xiang - so if not the Ferragamo sunglasses, then what?  Do you have a backup in mind for us to weigh in on?!?  I love how we all had opinions on your sunglasses!


Happy Monday to you all and apologies if I missed anyone!


----------



## Suncatcher

I forgot to respond to one post!


MrsO - congrats again on your big accomplishment!  I understand the desire to celebrate your big weekend with something special yet hold off on buying something too big in light of your dream Kelly that you are awaiting.  I definitely think some reward is in order (!!!) so do let us know what you decide!  And the best kind of compliment is referral work so I won't be surprised if many more referrals come your way!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Thank you for the compliments on my Ghilles ladies!

Ate the left over salad for lunch. I added grilled chicken breast and some sliced avocado. Very good. 

MASEML I think you could do strawberries or dried cherries. Apples would be very tasty instead of watermelon although not very colorful. You could do extra cilantro leaves to add color and taste!

Mrs JDS my Dior purchases are always holiday purchases! I have no exciting retail boutiques in my town except for Burberry!


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies!  My brain went into overdrive this morning working through something very difficult but I've resolved it and I'm now all done.  Suffice it to say that I just want to chill out here in the café thinking about fun things!
> 
> 
> Yes, photos of my shoes. The only pic I have of my Aquazzura is with my SA holding it so I need to take a pic without anyone's hand in the pic.  And my St Laurent booties - I will get on Thursday.  So I will circulate a pic of both pairs later this week!
> 
> MASEML - I laughed out loud when I read about your watermelon issue.  It is not something I would have ever thought of!  Only in Manhattan would one be constrained by a fridge!  I had friends who lived in NY and who stored their shoes in their oven.  Do you do that too?
> 
> Happy Monday to you all and apologies if I missed anyone!




*MrsJDS*, shoes in the oven! Wow. No, I haven't gone that far. My SO would die if I put shoes in the oven, our cleaner would probably too (though she doesn't clean the oven unless we ask)....I do have shoes in almost every closet and behind a chair in the bedroom and under my bedside table (haven't moved since my SO's family came for a visit). That's only 1/2 of my shoe collection. Have 15 pairs in my office at work too. Did I mention I also have shoes in my own apartment? 

 That's great that you completed your complex task. They should give you the rest of the week off as a kudos.


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles, thank you so much for the recipe!  Will try to make it this weekend. Yummy! And if I can find some sweet corns, I'll be all set. Love your earrings! That's so fun when you can mix/match.

AnnaE, I thought Edinburgh was Edinborough until now. Oh well! I went once when I was 12 but can't remember anything. When are you heading to H now that you're in London? Hehe.

MrsJDS, I highly recommend J Crew t-shirts. They keep their shape and colors better than the Gap and Banana Republic. I stock up whenever they're on sale. Hooray for getting the difficult project done! Now you can take the rest of the day off. 

MASEML, are you surviving the heat wave? 

Vigee and MASEML, I tried on the Dior blue mascara and it's like having BE on my lashes. Love the color! Had to put on a few coats before the blue shows up on my black lashes. Works better than black mascara at making my eyes popped. Actually it makes them look like I lined my upper lids with a BE eye pencil. Haven't bought it yet as I want to see if it'll smudge under my eyes by the end of the day.

ETA: Forgot to mention that Gucci already has their fall line in the window display! Furrry jacket, boots and knitwear. Yikes! And our summer hasn't even officially started.


----------



## MSO13

Afternoon all! Thanks so much for all your support!

*Fab*, you brought up a great point with the colored mascaras-how do they color on very dark lashes? I would like to try Plum/Purple but I think Green might be even too extreme for me *Anna* 

*MrsJDS*, good advice to wait for the Kelly. I think I'm going to visit my SA to chat about Fall scarves so perhaps a little something will catch my eye to mark the occasion. I look forward to seeing your new shoes!

*Freckles*, the Dior Tribal earrings are so cool. I love the idea of mix and match. 

*Anna*, gorgeous view and have a lovely time in London!

*Maseml*, hope you're having fun where you are!

*Vigee,* hope you're lounging by the pool! 

*Kate*, I know what you mean about looking forward to the diet. I've been eating like a crazy this weekend! 

DH took me out for brunch and we chatted about vacation homes, *MrsJDS* we have friends that get a lot of use out of shore houses or country homes. We don't think we would get much time to use it however and started talking about what vacations we could take which was a lot of fun since our two upcoming trips are more family visits rather than true vacations. His big deal closes this week so we're both looking forward to a relaxing June! 

I'm catching up on laundry and then will help prep our dinner, I'm making gluten free strawberry shortcakes for dessert.


----------



## katekluet

FabF, I looked up those peel pads, they sound strong? My skin is pretty sensitive....glad to hear the mascara looks so good, anxious to try it.will try more than one coat, too., thanks.
Freckles, thanks for that recipe, DH will love it, will make it soon.
MrsJDS, coastal summer weather here  is almost always foggy so the rare fireworks display just looks like a faint glow of color in a white and gray sky....I like our cool weather though. 
AnnaE, my friend who is from Scotland was here to dinner last night and enjoyed hearing of your delight at gazing at the castle from your hotel. Good for you two to keep exercising on vacay time.
Interested to hear about good tee shirts, will try jCrew, we have one locally. I just got a few Michael Starr's . 
MrsO, good plan and well deserved to stop in H, check on your Kelly and see what fall holds, let us know any good info on the new styles.
We are having leftover fresh blueberry and lemon curd tart for our dessert tonight ....yum.


----------



## cat_shmer

katekluet said:


> Interested to hear about good tee shirts, will try jCrew, we have one locally. I just got a few Michael Starr's .




My favorite tshirts personally are from Vince (usually $30 - $60) !! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> Freckles, thank you so much for the recipe!  Will try to make it this weekend. Yummy! And if I can find some sweet corns, I'll be all set. Love your earrings! That's so fun when you can mix/match.
> 
> AnnaE, I thought Edinburgh was Edinborough until now. Oh well! I went once when I was 12 but can't remember anything. When are you heading to H now that you're in London? Hehe.
> 
> MrsJDS, I highly recommend J Crew t-shirts. They keep their shape and colors better than the Gap and Banana Republic. I stock up whenever they're on sale. Hooray for getting the difficult project done! Now you can take the rest of the day off.
> 
> MASEML, are you surviving the heat wave?
> 
> Vigee and MASEML, I tried on the Dior blue mascara and it's like having BE on my lashes. Love the color! Had to put on a few coats before the blue shows up on my black lashes. Works better than black mascara at making my eyes popped. Actually it makes them look like I lined my upper lids with a BE eye pencil. Haven't bought it yet as I want to see if it'll smudge under my eyes by the end of the day.
> 
> ETA: Forgot to mention that Gucci already has their fall line in the window display! Furrry jacket, boots and knitwear. Yikes! And our summer hasn't even officially started.



*FabF*, if you can't find fresh corn, try canned sweet corn. Not the same, but still yummy. 

I LOVE J.Crew. That's all I'll say. 

Thanks for sharing your experience with the blue mascara! It sounds so cool. It would totally be appropriate for me in my office to wear  pop of colour on my lashes. Has it smudged yet? I keep selling the concept of primer but I really think primer helps keep make up from smudging and helps protect your lashes when removing mascara.   Or, maybe I've just bought in to idea. 

Heat wave went away  Was a tad chilly me thinks today. But surviving with a glass of bubbly! Decided that I should drink every day while on holiday, it's only appropriate. Ran out of OJ so drinking it straight up. 




MrsOwen3 said:


> Afternoon all! Thanks so much for all your support!
> 
> *Fab*, you brought up a great point with the colored mascaras-how do they color on very dark lashes? I would like to try Plum/Purple but I think Green might be even too extreme for me *Anna*
> 
> *MrsJDS*, good advice to wait for the Kelly. I think I'm going to visit my SA to chat about Fall scarves so perhaps a little something will catch my eye to mark the occasion. I look forward to seeing your new shoes!
> 
> *Freckles*, the Dior Tribal earrings are so cool. I love the idea of mix and match.
> 
> *Anna*, gorgeous view and have a lovely time in London!
> 
> *Maseml*, hope you're having fun where you are!
> 
> *Vigee,* hope you're lounging by the pool!
> 
> *Kate*, I know what you mean about looking forward to the diet. I've been eating like a crazy this weekend!
> 
> DH took me out for brunch and we chatted about vacation homes, *MrsJDS* we have friends that get a lot of use out of shore houses or country homes. We don't think we would get much time to use it however and started talking about what vacations we could take which was a lot of fun since our two upcoming trips are more family visits rather than true vacations. His big deal closes this week so we're both looking forward to a relaxing June!
> 
> I'm catching up on laundry and then will help prep our dinner, I'm making gluten free strawberry shortcakes for dessert.




*MrsO*, I definitely think you should heed *MrsJDS'* advice and visit your SA. Keep us posted with your visit, let us/me know what's coming up for Fall. 

Yummy on the dessert! Will you take a pic of your dessert when it's done? Strawberry shortcake is my absolute favourite dessert. It's one of the healthiest desserts in my book - fresh fruit!


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> Freckles, thank you so much for the recipe!  Will try to make it this weekend. Yummy! And if I can find some sweet corns, I'll be all set. Love your earrings! That's so fun when you can mix/match.
> 
> AnnaE, I thought Edinburgh was Edinborough until now. Oh well! I went once when I was 12 but can't remember anything. When are you heading to H now that you're in London? Hehe.
> 
> MrsJDS, I highly recommend J Crew t-shirts. They keep their shape and colors better than the Gap and Banana Republic. I stock up whenever they're on sale. Hooray for getting the difficult project done! Now you can take the rest of the day off.
> 
> MASEML, are you surviving the heat wave?
> 
> Vigee and MASEML, I tried on the Dior blue mascara and it's like having BE on my lashes. Love the color! Had to put on a few coats before the blue shows up on my black lashes. Works better than black mascara at making my eyes popped. Actually it makes them look like I lined my upper lids with a BE eye pencil. Haven't bought it yet as I want to see if it'll smudge under my eyes by the end of the day.
> 
> ETA: Forgot to mention that Gucci already has their fall line in the window display! Furrry jacket, boots and knitwear. Yikes! And our summer hasn't even officially started.



*FabF*, if you can't find fresh corn, try canned sweet corn. Not the same, but still yummy. 

I LOVE J.Crew. That's all I'll say. 

Thanks for sharing your experience with the blue mascara! It sounds so cool. It would totally be appropriate for me in my office to wear  pop of colour on my lashes. Has it smudged yet? I keep selling the concept of primer but I really think primer helps keep make up from smudging and helps protect your lashes when removing mascara.   Or, maybe I've just bought in to idea. 

Heat wave went away  Was a tad chilly me thinks today. But surviving with a glass of bubbly! Decided that I should drink every day while on holiday, it's only appropriate. Ran out of OJ so drinking it straight up. 




MrsOwen3 said:


> Afternoon all! Thanks so much for all your support!
> 
> *Fab*, you brought up a great point with the colored mascaras-how do they color on very dark lashes? I would like to try Plum/Purple but I think Green might be even too extreme for me *Anna*
> 
> *MrsJDS*, good advice to wait for the Kelly. I think I'm going to visit my SA to chat about Fall scarves so perhaps a little something will catch my eye to mark the occasion. I look forward to seeing your new shoes!
> 
> *Freckles*, the Dior Tribal earrings are so cool. I love the idea of mix and match.
> 
> *Anna*, gorgeous view and have a lovely time in London!
> 
> *Maseml*, hope you're having fun where you are!
> 
> *Vigee,* hope you're lounging by the pool!
> 
> *Kate*, I know what you mean about looking forward to the diet. I've been eating like a crazy this weekend!
> 
> DH took me out for brunch and we chatted about vacation homes, *MrsJDS* we have friends that get a lot of use out of shore houses or country homes. We don't think we would get much time to use it however and started talking about what vacations we could take which was a lot of fun since our two upcoming trips are more family visits rather than true vacations. His big deal closes this week so we're both looking forward to a relaxing June!
> 
> I'm catching up on laundry and then will help prep our dinner, I'm making gluten free strawberry shortcakes for dessert.




*MrsO*, I definitely think you should heed *MrsJDS'* advice and wait for your dream Kelly.  Keep us posted with your visit, let us/me know what's coming up for Fall. 

Yummy on the dessert! Will you take a pic of your dessert when it's done? Strawberry shortcake is my absolute favourite dessert. It's one of the healthiest desserts in my book - fresh fruit!


----------



## Freckles1

Here's to you MASEML and all you other ladies. Here's to veterans of all of our countries. They have sacrificed much so that we may enjoy the lives we live today!!

And MASEML I wouldn't think of not drinking every day I'm on vacation!!! [emoji12]

Kate.... I need that dessert of yours. That sounds divine!


----------



## cat_shmer

*Fabfashion* -               I know  I just love CDC bracelets, though I love a lot of the H bracelets in general, especially the other leather ones. I really like the Karla and Etriviere, but I especially love one particular enamel Clic Clac: the Salmon pink with Rose gold. I know its a little blingy, but I can't stop drooling over it. 

*MASEML* -                   Sounds like me too! I wasn't sure at first about the CDC, but sure enough the design grew on me! I know I want silver/palladium hardware, but the color is a bit harder for me since I know that I can't just choose black like I usually would! What exotics are you interested in?

Any of you ladies have suggestions for a first-time CDC purchase?

*Freckles* -                   She did nothing, sadly, but that was just the first of a few instances in which I began to realize that she wasn't a good friend anyway. She actually tried to pretend like it had happened before she received them, that they were snapped in the case when I handed them over!  But talking to you ladies has made me think that I should contact her again ... I mean, those were some pretty fabulous glasses, and they should be able to see the light of day again!

*AnnaE* -                     Thanks for the suggestion! I will look into Valentino. I also saw a pair of Prada's a while back, though am not sure if they are still in store! Will check and let you all know


----------



## Suncatcher

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3008418
> 
> 
> Here's to you MASEML and all you other ladies. Here's to veterans of all of our countries. They have sacrificed much so that we may enjoy the lives we live today!!
> 
> And MASEML I wouldn't think of not drinking every day I'm on vacation!!! [emoji12]
> 
> Kate.... I need that dessert of yours. That sounds divine!




Back to you Freckles, every other lady in the cafe and all of the veterans in all of our respective countries. Happy Memorial Day!!!


----------



## MASEML

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3008418
> 
> 
> Here's to you MASEML and all you other ladies. Here's to veterans of all of our countries. They have sacrificed much so that we may enjoy the lives we live today!!
> 
> And MASEML I wouldn't think of not drinking every day I'm on vacation!!! [emoji12]
> 
> Kate.... I need that dessert of yours. That sounds divine!




*Freckles*, your sparkling rose looks thirst quenching. Yes, let's celebrate all veterans (and I'll include current military) worldwide. 



cat_shmer said:


> *Fabfashion* -               I know  I just love CDC bracelets, though I love a lot of the H bracelets in general, especially the other leather ones. I really like the Karla and Etriviere, but I especially love one particular enamel Clic Clac: the Salmon pink with Rose gold. I know its a little blingy, but I can't stop drooling over it.
> 
> *MASEML* -                   Sounds like me too! I wasn't sure at first about the CDC, but sure enough the design grew on me! I know I want silver/palladium hardware, but the color is a bit harder for me since I know that I can't just choose black like I usually would! What exotics are you interested in?
> 
> Any of you ladies have suggestions for a first-time CDC purchase?
> 
> *Freckles* -                   She did nothing, sadly, but that was just the first of a few instances in which I began to realize that she wasn't a good friend anyway. She actually tried to pretend like it had happened before she received them, that they were snapped in the case when I handed them over!  But talking to you ladies has made me think that I should contact her again ... I mean, those were some pretty fabulous glasses, and they should be able to see the light of day again!
> 
> *AnnaE* -                     Thanks for the suggestion! I will look into Valentino. I also saw a pair of Prada's a while back, though am not sure if they are still in store! Will check and let you all know



*Cat*, first of all, I forgot to say that your friend should've compensated you for her clumsiness. If I ever broke someone's valuables, I would offer to replace them or write a check - esp. a friend. 

As for CDCs, hmm....I'm thinking a black croc with GHW (think MrsO is waiting for this one too) or a white croc with GHW (does this exist?). For a started CDC, go with something you will love. My starter was a Colvert with RGHW - I chose Colvert because it is a "warm" colour in my eyes. My second one was in Craie. I think Craie (off white, chalky colour) goes with everything and I wear it a lot. Do you want something bright or a neutral?


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> Back to you Freckles, every other lady in the cafe and all of the veterans in all of our respective countries. Happy Memorial Day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008433



Interesting Rioja *MrsJDS*. Never seen a Rioja as a rose. But then again, I know nothing about wines. Is Rioja the region in Spain - as I think about it, it probably is and then it makes sense. I also went to the wine store the other day and saw a red Sancerre, which also surprised me - always associate Sancerre as white wines and Rojas as reds.


----------



## Freckles1

MrsJDS said:


> Back to you Freckles, every other lady in the cafe and all of the veterans in all of our respective countries. Happy Memorial Day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008433




Oh MrsJDS I'm glad I'm not drinking alone!! DH abandoned me to do a little work before dinner!! Cheers!!


----------



## MASEML

Freckles1 said:


> Oh MrsJDS I'm glad I'm not drinking alone!! DH abandoned me to do a little work before dinner!! Cheers!!


 
I guzzled mine already    Second glass may be in order shortly.


----------



## cat_shmer

MASEML said:


> *Freckles*, your sparkling rose looks thirst quenching. Yes, let's celebrate all veterans (and I'll include current military) worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> *Cat*, first of all, I forgot to say that your friend should've compensated you for her clumsiness. If I ever broke someone's valuables, I would offer to replace them or write a check - esp. a friend.
> 
> As for CDCs, hmm....I'm thinking a black croc with GHW (think MrsO is waiting for this one too) or a white croc with GHW (does this exist?). For a started CDC, go with something you will love. My starter was a Colvert with RGHW - I chose Colvert because it is a "warm" colour in my eyes. My second one was in Craie. I think Craie (off white, chalky colour) goes with everything and I wear it a lot. Do you want something bright or a neutral?


Craie is a great one, I'd love that with RGHW. I'm not a huge fan of just straight gold, so it would either be RGHW or PHW, though gold would work with certain colors better I'm sure. And I usually go towards neutrals more - I love the Havanne color, though I'm not sure if it's dark enough for my taste.

And I remembered the green color I was talking about before! ... Pelouse! Though I'm not sure how I'd wear it.


----------



## Freckles1

MASEML said:


> I guzzled mine already    Second glass may be in order shortly.




Me too - almost and yes there will be another glass!!


----------



## Suncatcher

MASEML said:


> Interesting Rioja *MrsJDS*. Never seen a Rioja as a rose. But then again, I know nothing about wines. Is Rioja the region in Spain - as I think about it, it probably is and then it makes sense. I also went to the wine store the other day and saw a red Sancerre, which also surprised me - always associate Sancerre as white wines and Rojas as reds.




DH responds to you as follows: "It is like a rose from the SoF. It is crisp and dry and made for easy drinking"

DH is nuts about his wines and likes it when I enjoy it too. I love champagne so he ordered a case of champagne through his club for summer drinking!


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> DH responds to you as follows: "It is like a rose from the SoF. It is crisp and dry and made for easy drinking"
> 
> DH is nuts about his wines and likes it when I enjoy it too. I love champagne so he ordered a case of champagne through his club for summer drinking!




Oooh, that's a wine that's right up my alley - crisp and dry. And who doesn't enjoy easy drinking?! Thank you *MrJDS* and *MrsJDS* - will look for this next time I'm at the wine store. It's so good to have an at-home sommelier!


----------



## Fabfashion

All your ladies' bubbly is making me thirsty. Got to pour myself one. I'm usually a red girl.

MASEML, the mascara hasn't smudged yet and it's been 6 hours. Will let you know how it fares in the next few hours. I have another tube of travel sized black Diorshow mascara will try it again tomorrow to do a smudge-test. Tomorrow's supposed to be super hot and humid--a good day for testing this out.

MrsO, the blue doesn't show too too much on my black lashes. It's on a certain angle that it pops--sort of peek-a-boo. Now I'm not sure how it'll show up on light/blonde lashes. I asked this girl in my office who's into makeup and fashion to look at my lashes and she said it's supposed to be a hint. So far so good. Will go back to get it if it passes the smudge test tomorrow. Now, I think green will be nice but I didn't see any. May be YSL?

Kate, the pads work well on my sensitive skin. It has 20% glycolic acid compared to 30% on Origins Brightening Pads. I only leave it on for about 2-3 minutes then rinse then mask. I cut the pads in half as I find it's a waste to use a whole pad. May be you can get a few pad samples to try from Sephora?


----------



## katekluet

Cheers to all of you from California, it is now the wine hour out here....


----------



## Freckles1

MrsJDS said:


> DH responds to you as follows: "It is like a rose from the SoF. It is crisp and dry and made for easy drinking"
> 
> DH is nuts about his wines and likes it when I enjoy it too. I love champagne so he ordered a case of champagne through his club for summer drinking!







Fabfashion said:


> All your ladies' bubbly is making me thirsty. Got to pour myself one. I'm usually a red girl.
> 
> MASEML, the mascara hasn't smudged yet and it's been 6 hours. Will let you know how it fares in the next few hours. I have another tube of travel sized black Diorshow mascara will try it again tomorrow to do a smudge-test. Tomorrow's supposed to be super hot and humid--a good day for testing this out.
> 
> MrsO, the blue doesn't show too too much on my black lashes. It's on a certain angle that it pops--sort of peek-a-boo. Now I'm not sure how it'll show up on light/blonde lashes. I asked this girl in my office who's into makeup and fashion to look at my lashes and she said it's supposed to be a hint. So far so good. Will go back to get it if it passes the smudge test tomorrow. Now, I think green will be nice but I didn't see any. May be YSL?
> 
> Kate, the pads work well on my sensitive skin. It has 20% glycolic acid compared to 30% on Origins Brightening Pads. I only leave it on for about 2-3 minutes then rinse then mask. I cut the pads in half as I find it's a waste to use a whole pad. May be you can get a few pad samples to try from Sephora?







katekluet said:


> Cheers to all of you from California, it is now the wine hour out here....




Mrs SJD I LOVE Champagne!! This is just a Mumm Rose' but still perfect for me!

FabF I am a red girl myself... But I love a rose' in the summer!

I am intrigued by all of the talk of the colored mascaras... I am dark haired as well ladies. Keep me posted on your decisions!!

One more glass and watching War Games. Anyone else remember this movie? Matthew Broderick and Alley Sheedy?  DH and u love the 80's movies!! Love everything John Hughs!


----------



## AnnaE

Ladies --

Morning from London! I realized when we were checking into out hotel yesterday that it is right across the street from Harvey Nichols! Uh-oh.

All the wines here look so exciting. I am a big proponent of drinking daily on vacation as well. MrsJDS, Freckles and katekluet -- your photos have me thristy for wine, and it is at 6:30am on a Tuesday! Katekluet -- looks like you have a great scenery to go with your wine as well.

Do any of you ladies like alchoolic apple ciders? They are having quite a revival right now, and I have had had some made with champagne yeast that taste like very good, dry, crisp champagne. DH is quite a fan, so we always have a couple of bottles on hand (although I am more of a red wine gal myself).

*MrsJDS* -- I love a Rioja rose! It's becoming more popular both in the U.S. and Europe, and I start seeing it on the wine list of many restaurants. Re: London, just working remotedly from here until Thursday. Not running a marathon this time around, but I do like running loops in Hyde Park. I think I went to the only private school in Hong Kong that did not have uniforms, thankfully... DH, however, went to a very old-school U.S. boarding school where they had to wear suits. He was over the moon when he got to college and did not have to put a tie on every day!

*Fabfashion* -- I went to H last time I was in London (3 week ago), and I might head over today as well. I got a maxi twilly last time. Gucci did the same thing last year, too! I remember passing by their 5th ave store on a run, all sweaty, and seeing all the shearling in the window. So strange.

*Freckles* -- beautiful earrings! Would have never guessed the darker pair is emerald. I need to take a closer look at the boutique, this kind of jewelry is right up my alley.

*MASEML* -- what about buying half a watermelon? Or a quarter? Most places will sell it to you. We have the same issue with our Manhattan fridge. I treat carrying it home as a workout 

For t-shirts, I love J Crew and Uniqlo. J Crew makes the Perfect T, which is perfect for those of us with longer torsoes, and also a Painter T (which I like in a long-sleeve version). I own the latter in many colors... it is comfortable and flattering.

Uniqlo is a more affordable version (although J Crew keeps having clearance sales... many of my Painter Ts have been acquired for $8 a pop), but their quality is actually really good. I stock up on multiple colors usually (always fun to match with my H scarves) and then don't feel bad if it gets stained etc.


----------



## AnnaE

cat_shmer said:


> *AnnaE* -                     Thanks for the suggestion! I will look into Valentino. I also saw a pair of Prada's a while back, though am not sure if they are still in store! Will check and let you all know




*Cat_schmer* -- these are the ones I have, in Dark Havana. I know Valentino also has other cat-eye ones out this season. Don't know much about Prada, sadly.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Good morning Tuesday, ladies! 

Just a general shout-out to say a quick hello to everyone. 

*xiangxiang*, am planning on going to H and NM today but must wait for one of our landscaping workers to arrive, the woman who specializes in flowers and must go to the mall early due to parking otherwise will wait until tomorrow morning. Hopefully, she will arrive at 8am-9am latest. 

*AnnaE*, your background sounds fascinating, so interesting. Love your Valentino sunnies! Glad that you are enjoying London, what are you up to today?

*FabF*, thanks for the lead about J Crew T-shirts and the Origins Brightening Pads. They sound right up my alley. 

Have been spending most of my time outside and in the pool. The weather has been glorious! 

Hi to all and hope that everyone has a great day.


----------



## dharma

Morning everyone! Looks like a good time was had by all this weekend  the weather, the wine, the scenery....perfect!!
DH and our 4 closest friends had a luncheon for my bday yesterday that was outstanding! My GF, the chef I've mentioned in the past, made an amazing lunch and brought it over. DH set a beautiful table in our little garden and it was the most special way to spend an afternoon, friends, food, a few bottles of Veuve and some rosé, absolutely perfect. The menu was "simple" , a gorgeous salad of Bibb lettuce and endive with citrus dressing, lobster risotto, and a seafood stew of various shellfish and squid in a broth of wine, Pernod, fennel, tomato, a touch of chorizo.....flourless chocolate cake for dessert. I'll try to post pics but I'm already at work and may have to run soon!
All the sales are up and running in the US...Barneys, BG and saks! Got a few things on Bday morning
Oops gotta run....


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Hi All,

I had a very relaxing weekend.  Took my dogs for some long walks and also managed to clean and stain my outdoor teak patio furniture.  I don't usually care for outdoor work but I do enjoy this one particular task.  Everything else is generally outsourced.  I also ordered Christian Dior and TF mascara online at Nordstrom's.  

Xiang, Vigee, Fabfashion-  I really like the Christian Dior spray on foundation.  I applied it with a brush and without a brush.  I would definitely use a brush for this product.  When I just sprayed the foundation directly on my face it did get in my hair and on the countertops.  I also used more of the product.

AnnaE - very nice vacation photos, thanks for sharing and glad to hear you are having a good time.  I also buy JCrew t shirts. 

Freckles - I have dark hair too.  I picked up a TF mascara is plumb/black.  Love champagne in the summer, it's so refreshing.  

MrsO - congratulations on a successful project.  Hope you reward yourself with something special.

Cat - welcome to the cafe. 

Dharma- happy birthday!  What a delicious meal you had. I bet it was great.  

Hi to MtrsJDS, MadamB, Meazar, MASEML,Kate.


----------



## dharma

The risotto


----------



## dharma

The seafood whatnot


----------



## dharma

3 of the 5 canine guests, all tired out


----------



## MASEML

*Dharma*, your bday celebration looks delicious!! How sweet of your chef friend to make your bday meal and and of your DH to set the table. Sounds like a perfect bday! Looks like your dogs had a great time too.   What bday gifts did you pick up top this morning?


----------



## katekluet

Dharma, sounds like an absolutely perfect birthday celebration....good friends good food, doggies, vino, gardens....
Mrs JDS, thanks to your DH for the rose info, I like a dry type...they are becoming more popular out here also.
Vigee, glad you are enjoying your pool time and sunny warm weather
FabF, you are my makeup guru, you sort through those aisles of brands and fine the good stuff! Thanks!
Anna, enjoy London! You can't tell as it was foggy, but yes we have a wonderful wide ocean view, that is why we bought this house...it had no furnace nor oven! We took it down to a few walls, raised the roof, doubled the size....very happy here.
MrsO, are you rested up? Have fun at H !
Hi MAESML ! What are you up to? And Cat, Freckles, SmoothCoatGirl, XiangXiang.
I wonder how Jadeite is, we have not heard from her for a while.


----------



## MSO13

Morning all! I think I'm finally caught up on my sleep and feeling ready to get back to work today but fortunately I have a very quiet week to catch up. 

Dharma, that sounds like the loveliest of birthday afternoons and thank you for the pics! I am trying to avoid the sales as there is little that I need. I just got two new bathing suits with rash guards and I think I'm set. I'm trying to shop my closet for this summer as I kind of hate summer clothes and due to work I have to wear close toe shoes when in the work room. 

Vigee, hope your gardner shows up and you get to H. With the hot weather, it would be a good day to be in the A/C of the mall! Let us know if you get any Fall news!

Maseml, sorry no photos of the dinner last night or our dessert. It went too quickly, I invited a girlfriend over and we gabbed and snacked. My summer favorite this year is grilled veggies and Haloumi cheese straight on the grill! Delicious. 

Cat, CDCs are a slippery slope indeed. I think since you're after PHW a pink or red exotic would be fantastic. I've seen Braise, Framboise, Fuchsia, Bougainvillea, Geranium all with PHW and they're stunning. I'm not a bright colors wearer so I passed on them but they're very beautiful. I've also had no trouble finding exotic CDCs in various boutiques but now that I'm getting more selective about color, it's getting a little tougher. Not sure where your home store is but I'm sure you'll find the right one soon! As for sunnies, I'm a huge fan of Celine and have many pairs. They're very sturdy and I love that they come in a soft case as I hate having a big bulky hard case in my bags so I use one of those no matter what pair I'm wearing. I did venture into Victoria Beckham this year and have to say the quality is great but they're priced at a premium. For fun sunnies, I've got a few Stella McCartney and Marc Jacobs but don't wear them as much as my more classic shapes from Celine for large wayfarer types and VB for large aviators. 

Anna, hope you're having a lovely time in London!

Hi to Xiang, Kate, Madam B, SmoothCoat, Freckles and anyone I missed. I hope you're all having a lovely day!!


----------



## mzehner2001

My husband loves watermelon. I would be happy to have the recipe too!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dharma said:


> The risotto





dharma said:


> The seafood whatnot



*dharma*, lovely food pics and looks like you had a b-day feast!!! 

*kate*, your home sounds AMAZING. 

*MrsO,* my window to shoot over to the mall came and went, so out to the patio and pool I go instead.


----------



## katekluet

mzehner2001 said:


> My husband loves watermelon. I would be happy to have the recipe too!


MZehner2001, just go back a  few pages on this thread, dharma posted a photo of the recipe


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Birthday, Dharma!  Looks like a great time was had by all.


----------



## Mindi B

Magazine-worthy dishes, dharma!  And of course, I love the dawgz.


----------



## mzehner2001

Thank you so much!!!!&#128515;


----------



## katekluet

mzehner2001 said:


> Thank you so much!!!!&#128515;


You are most welcome and I forgot to say welcome to the cafe!


----------



## Freckles1

Good day ladies!! It is beautiful in my neck of the woods! I have been driving with DS today. He can take his drivers test June 24. He's doing well so far but I need him to take lessons a couple of days from one of the driving schools here in town. 

Truly the first day of summer for us. Dive team started today for DD. she walked down to the club which is great ( it's only 2 blocks away ) She is definitely my more independent one. 

DS will start tennis and summer baseball this week too. 

DH left this morning for Knoxville. He worked all night. His client is going live in a couple of weeks with their new system and he is nuts right now. 

I am making Greek chicken on the grill this evening with a Greek salad of course. Told you I was serious about my summer salads!

Dharma your birthday dinner sounds divine. The photos didn't show up for me but I am imagining beautiful dishes!! And I bet those dogs were loving the outdoors with their human companions.

Cat I love Prada glasses. Very sturdy!

MASEML what are you up to? 
Vigee are you basking?
Hello FabF Mrs O Mrs JDS and Kate and anyone I missed!!

I hope everyone is having a beautiful day!
.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hi ladies! Summer is full blown on today--it was hot and sunny when I went out during lunch. Met up with 2 wonderful friends and we hung out at H browsing.  I was being really good. Did try out 2 different cws of the Urashima Taro mousseline. They were both gorgeous but it was too hot to think about a scarf today, plus I couldn't make up my mind between pink and orange. 

Dharma, your bday celebrations sounds absolutely wonderful! So nice of your friend to cook and your DH to organize. You got me at the risotto dish then I died when I saw the seafood dish. The furkids look very relaxed. What a perfect way to celebrate!

Kate, love love love waterfront homes. I can just sit and stare at the views all day. Please share a pic of your view with us when it's nice out one day. I bet it makes a perfect spot to sit and enjoy your wine. You're welcome on the makeup! I love reading reviews and trying new things. 

Freckles, love greek food and salad! You're giving me lots of ideas. Thanks!

MrsO, are you going to H today or is it later this week? It'd be nice to commemorate this achievement with a momento from H, even a small one--may be a silver CDC? I love wearing pieces that mark special occasions. Your project sure deserves a Kelly and a little something-something. 

Vigee, a day by the pool sounds perfect just about now. I tried on a couple of H belts today. I was wearing a skirt so can't really figure out the strap size. I do like the matte silver H one and a RG CDC one. Oh o! I'm supposed to be on BI! I will try to wait until July then I can say to DH it's for my bday in August. 

AnnaE, so nice you're able to work remotely. You can always take a quick break and hop across the street for a little retail therapy. Is your hotel far from where H is? I'd love to see the new Bond Street store but we don't have any plans to go to the UK in the forseeable future.

MASEML, I tried on the blue Dior mascara again today--directly on my bare lashes. Yesterday I used it on top of my black mascara. Will see if it smudges. Have high hope because I love the color. 

mzehner2001, welcome to the cafe!

Hi MrsJDS, SCG, meazar, Madam, Mindi, cat and everyone else I might have missed!


----------



## MASEML

Hello ladies! Back from a hot day. Thinking about cooling off with a glass of Prosecco. I love being able to have a drink whenever I want to; if only, this life was my reality. 

*AnnaE*, your window view of the Scottish castle is stunning. Picturesque. When we look outside our respective windows in Manhattan, we probably look into another person's apt. What are you up to in London? How was your visit to H? Yes, could buy a qtr watermelon but I still don't think it's as fresh as buying a whole one and cutting it myself (or having SO cut it - I don't have the best knife skills and once sent myself to the ER after slicing my finger - haven't sliced bread ever since). 

*Kate*, your ocean fromt house sounds so dreamy. It's something I would love to wake up to every morning. Think you also said you see surfers every day. Second *FabF*, would love to see a pic of what you wake up every morning and what you see during sunset. 

*FabF*, let me know how today's experiment goes! I need to check out this blue mascara - a handful of cafe ladies seem to have bought the blue (I think). Good for you for restraining yourself at H. Those moussies are gorgeous - saw them recently in person too! 

*MrsJDS*, is today as busy as yesterday? Hopefully you are doing well - still think after you resolved yesterday's complex project, you deserve the entire week off. 

*Vigee*, pool day? Today looks like a good day to lay by the water. 

*Freckles*, how exciting! Your DS is getting his license! Is he learning on a manual or an automatic? I wish I knew how to drive standard. 

*MrsO*, love Haloumi cheese!! Omg, a grill - another thing I wish we had. I think it is illegal to have a grill in NYC - though, some buildings (the newer ones) have a roof deck with a common grill. 

Hi to *dharma*, *cat*, *MadamB*, *SmoothCoatGirl*, *Mindi* and *mzehner * (welcome!)


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies!  I popped into H over lunch today (or in lieu of lunch hahaha). Met up with some friends at the store and it was a lot of fun. I was offered a kelly sellier but turned it down. It was too briefcase like on me. That was good to learn and know!  Came back empty handed. Was hoping to see some new Mousselines colour ways and look at the fall preview (nothing yet on the latter).  Still, a trip to H is always immense fun and a nice reprieve from work!

Dharma - wow, mouth watering pics out of a Gourmet magazine!  It sounds like you had a perfect birthday party. The picture of the dogs is especially perfect. Just lying in the sun, enjoying the day. I bet they were happy dogs!

Freckles - wow, summer came early for your family!! How lucky are you!

Vigee - it is too bad that you were not able to go to H today but you have a lovely consolation in a day by the pool!

Kate - I may have to pack my bags and check out your ocean views from your home!  Sounds amazing indeed. 

MrsO - I wish I could have a shore house ... No shores where I am!

Hello to everyone else and I will pop in again later!!!


----------



## AnnaE

Ladies --

First of all, welcome, *mzehner*!

Was working in my hotel room from 6am to 6pm barring a short run at Hyde Park at lunchtime. Finally was able to leave and headed straight to Harvey Nichols' TF cosmetics counter. I liked two lipsticks, one in orange red, and one in coral red, both of which I have identical versions of in Chanel! The texture seemed different from Chanel, so when I use mine up, I will give TF a try. 

Also checked out some Valentino dresses, but did not get anything. I really liked one design in off-white, which felt very summery, but the fabric was wool and silk, which is a bit heavy for the summer. If they were on sale, I might have given it more thought. Oh well! 

Took at look at the H counter, including some belts, but was not too inspired. I am very hard on my belts (I have a MaxMara one that is only a couple months old that is already very worn-looking), so I can never pull a trigger on H ones. Maybe if they start coating them in Kevlar... Some scarves looked good, but I have new scarves that have been worn only once, so it does not make sense to buy more for now.

Went to Boots for a bottle of water, and checked out mascara they carry in drugstore brands. Bourgois had nothing but black -- I remember someone said they should have other colors -- maybe not in the U.K.? Rimmel had a special edition 'sapphire' color -- kind of a dark blue. Looked interesting actually, but not sure it's for me.  L'Oreal had a BRIGHT BLUE one. Really, really bright, almost neon. That was it I think. 

*Vigee* -- thanks for complimenting my sunnies. They are not what I would normally wear as they are too 'blingy' for me, but I felt like experimenting this year. I like them so far! As I said, I will be lucky if they last past this summer though...

*SmoothCoatGirl* -- I really think it is hard to beat J.Crew for the price/quality! 

*Fabfashion* -- My hotel is not that close to the Bond St store, but very close to the Sloane St one. I might be able to make it out tomorrow.

*MASEML* -- I think Whole Foods will cut it into quarters right in front of you, so it's fresh that way for sure. Not sure if you have a Whole Foods close to you though. My knife skills are decent, but I also had to go to an ER for stitches once after losing a fight with a bagel. No bagels for me since (unless someone else slices them). Re: the grill: I use a stove top cast iron grill, which is not as good as the real thing, but the results are pretty delicious nonetheless. They are pretty inexpensive if you feel like experimenting. Lodge makes a solid one, and Le Creuset is fancier and prettier.

*Freckles* -- what is dive team? Is that diving only or is it swimming also? I think my college had some sort of combined one. I swim, but I have never been on a team.

*Dharma* -- wow, what handsome canine guests! Are those whippets? They look so well-behaved. The food sure looks delicious. Happy birthday again  

*Kate* -- your view sounds amazing, would love to see more when it is not foggy. I love houses with a view.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Hi ladies! Summer is full blown on today--it was hot and sunny when I went out during lunch. Met up with 2 wonderful friends and we hung out at H browsing.  I was being really good. Did try out 2 different cws of the Urashima Taro mousseline. They were both gorgeous but it was too hot to think about a scarf today, plus I couldn't make up my mind between pink and orange.
> 
> Dharma, your bday celebrations sounds absolutely wonderful! So nice of your friend to cook and your DH to organize. You got me at the risotto dish then I died when I saw the seafood dish. The furkids look very relaxed. What a perfect way to celebrate!
> 
> Kate, love love love waterfront homes. I can just sit and stare at the views all day. Please share a pic of your view with us when it's nice out one day. I bet it makes a perfect spot to sit and enjoy your wine. You're welcome on the makeup! I love reading reviews and trying new things.
> 
> Freckles, love greek food and salad! You're giving me lots of ideas. Thanks!
> 
> MrsO, are you going to H today or is it later this week? It'd be nice to commemorate this achievement with a momento from H, even a small one--may be a silver CDC? I love wearing pieces that mark special occasions. Your project sure deserves a Kelly and a little something-something.
> 
> Vigee, a day by the pool sounds perfect just about now. I tried on a couple of H belts today. I was wearing a skirt so can't really figure out the strap size. I do like the matte silver H one and a RG CDC one. Oh o! I'm supposed to be on BI! I will try to wait until July then I can say to DH it's for my bday in August.
> 
> AnnaE, so nice you're able to work remotely. You can always take a quick break and hop across the street for a little retail therapy. Is your hotel far from where H is? I'd love to see the new Bond Street store but we don't have any plans to go to the UK in the forseeable future.
> 
> MASEML, I tried on the blue Dior mascara again today--directly on my bare lashes. Yesterday I used it on top of my black mascara. Will see if it smudges. Have high hope because I love the color.
> 
> mzehner2001, welcome to the cafe!
> 
> Hi MrsJDS, SCG, meazar, Madam, Mindi, cat and everyone else I might have missed!



Hey Fab! I missed you and MrsJDS in my hellos earlier, we're such a full house here in the cafe!  Welcome to you mzehner! 

I don't know yet if I'll make it to H this week or next, I have to see how the rest of this week goes with work. It was busy today despite the holiday weekend and I spent the better part of the day trying to coordinate a massive garbage pick up involving city permits, waste mgmt guys and my building manager which was about as fun as it sounds 

Not sure what my little something will be, despite all the great sales everywhere there's nothing really at the top of my list. The all silver CDC would be awesome but I think I should wait for a Kelly update before that one comes home with me. I feel no sense of urgency since I know I can pretty much always order that one. 

My SA does have scarf info so I'll be excited to make my wish list. She's suggesting an interesting color combo for me in Tyger Tyger, I know I should branch out from neutrals but it's got orange which I never wear as one of the main colors so I guess we'll have to see. I'll definitely let you guys know my thoughts whenever I go.  

Do you guys feel like this year has flown by so far? I can't believe it's almost June and Fall scarf time, shearling coats in windows, I haven't even gone swimming once yet! 

For you guys that keep up with the shop kitties, here's a blurry pic of them almost getting along attached.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hey Fab! I missed you and MrsJDS in my hellos earlier, we're such a full house here in the cafe!  Welcome to you mzehner!
> 
> I don't know yet if I'll make it to H this week or next, I have to see how the rest of this week goes with work. It was busy today despite the holiday weekend and I spent the better part of the day trying to coordinate a massive garbage pick up involving city permits, waste mgmt guys and my building manager which was about as fun as it sounds
> 
> Not sure what my little something will be, despite all the great sales everywhere there's nothing really at the top of my list. The all silver CDC would be awesome but I think I should wait for a Kelly update before that one comes home with me. I feel no sense of urgency since I know I can pretty much always order that one.
> 
> My SA does have scarf info so I'll be excited to make my wish list. She's suggesting an interesting color combo for me in Tyger Tyger, I know I should branch out from neutrals but it's got orange which I never wear as one of the main colors so I guess we'll have to see. I'll definitely let you guys know my thoughts whenever I go.
> 
> Do you guys feel like this year has flown by so far? I can't believe it's almost June and Fall scarf time, shearling coats in windows, I haven't even gone swimming once yet!
> 
> For you guys that keep up with the shop kitties, here's a blurry pic of them almost getting along attached.


What a lovable pair of sweethearts!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Madam Bijoux said:


> *What a lovable pair of sweethearts!*



+1, totally agree, *MadamB*. 

*MrsO*, one of the cutest pics ever!!! 

Too much sunshine and swimming today to even type coherently now, more later. Have a great evening all.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsO, Shop Kitty looks like she's warming up.  How cute! Guess he'll be staying a while. 

At least your store has information on the fall scarves. My local store hasn't got the fall book in yet. BTW, they're now carrying a small ladies bow tie (small boy-sized about 2.5" long) that can be worn on a shirt collar, tied around the wrist or used as bag charms. It's supposed to be all the rage in Europe. I also saw a smaller white Bombay bag. I was rather surprised as I thought they've been rested.


----------



## Freckles1

Evening ladies!

MASEML we should've gotten him a stick/manual if we were thinking .... No way to text or talk on the phone!! But we got an automatic. It is a Jeep Wrangler and I have to say DH and I love driving it. It is wrangler culture that everyone waves to everyone. Pretty fun!

Anna E dive team is just dive team. We do have swim team but those parents are waaay too crazy for us!! They run up and down the length of the swimming pool screaming at their kids while they are racing! Insanity I tell you! And this is country club swimming - not serious at all!!! DD is pretty good. She can do an inward ( you couldn't pay me enough $ ) a one and a half a beautiful back dive. She is working on her double flip!! I will post a video sometime!

MASEML I am having a corona light as I write to you! Ha

Making my Greek chicken now. We will see. I like the marinade Lots of herbs - thyme,oregano, Rosemary, garlic olive oil and lemon. Parsley too. 

I am headed to fed  ex later ladies to get my new Reissue. I cannot let her sleep at fed ex! No way!! 

Alright off to the grill !!!!


----------



## MASEML

*AnnaE*, really? WF cuts watermelon on demand? Brilliant!! Hmm, going to have to inquire about this - WF is our closest grocery store (well, there's technically a Food Emporium but I hate shopping there. I have no idea why they think they can charge the prices they do for not so fresh food). I once saw a baby watermelon at WF  - was the cutest thing. Those are a good size for Manhattan fridges. 

*MrsO*, yay! Shop kitty and new shop kitty are making friends!! How cute! Thanks for sharing these pics and updating us on their progress. 

I know, this year has flown by! I haven't seen shearling yet in store windows but that doesn't mean much since I am an online shopper. I went into Prada today and they were having a sale on their spring summer 15 collection. Thought that was strange considering we are in S/S 15 right now. However, I don't mind all this Fall stuff - it's my favourite season, and I  coats!!


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> MrsO, Shop Kitty looks like she's warming up.  How cute! Guess he'll be staying a while.
> 
> 
> 
> At least your store has information on the fall scarves. My local store hasn't got the fall book in yet. BTW, they're now carrying a small ladies bow tie (small boy-sized about 2.5" long) that can be worn on a shirt collar, tied around the wrist or used as bag charms. It's supposed to be all the rage in Europe. I also saw a smaller white Bombay bag. I was rather surprised as I thought they've been rested.




ooh I'm intrigued by the Lady Bow. I wear a scarf or twilly as a tie as part of my work uniform and want something the staff can wear too. this sounds promising! thanks for letting me know! Funny you saw a Bombay, my boutique has an old Massai in the back! I think the old styles are still kicking around if the don't go to sales. 

yes, the kitty and mini kitty are getting along a bit better so he's staying!


----------



## cat_shmer

*MrsOwen* -           Braise in croc with PHW is gorgeous!! You're totally on the money in that I'm not sure I'd wear something this bright, but it's very tempting!! Framboise is a bit too concentrated of a pink for my taste, as are Fuschia and Geranium, but I like Bougainvillea!

So far, I think my best bets are:
-Braise exotic with PHW
-Craie exotic with RGH

Though I'd love a brown/dark brown as well! As for the glasses, I will check out Celine!Thanks!

*Freckles* -             I love Prada too! And I figured out the ones that I had liked previously: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/prada-triangle-logo-53mm-sunglasses/3772551. My friend has them, and they're actually quite beautiful in person. Every website I've looked at has made them look bigger than they are in real life!

Hope everyone else is having a great day!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi everyone!  I had a really busy day at the office again blowing my brains out thinking about some complex matters but work was really the bookends around a nice trip to H.  I'm trying to get back into my monthly visit/shop at H but right now there is very little to buy.  (And no H fall report yet.)  I don't know if the lady bow tie as described by FabF speaks to me - I don't think I would be cool enough to wear one - but I'd have to see them IRL!  After turning down the K I discussed with my SA what should be my next purses (K28 and a C) as well as my wishlist for fall (necklaces and CSGMs).


MASEML - I find the whole discussion of watermelons to be hilarious yet fascinating.  Perhaps because it is something I take for granted (ie I want to buy a watermelon and so I do) but also a mini service industry has been created in Manhattan around the issues Manhattanites face when buying a watermelon!  What were you up today?  


MrsO - the shop kitties photo is also priceless.  I too have wondered where the year has gone.  My DS is almost finished another school year and yet I remember the day years ago when I dropped him off for the first time at his Pre-kindergarten class like it was yesterday.  And stores putting up Fall/Winter items in the winter: that is criminal, at least where I live, where it was winter until, like 5 minutes ago.  The last thing I want to think about is shearlings!


Freckles - I remember my driving test again like it was yesterday.  For me, turning 16 and being eligible to get my driver's license was a huge honking deal.  So best of luck to your DS!  And hope you don't find the practising stressful on you!  (I like to joke with my DH that DS and DD will learn how to drive in his 911 which freaks him out as he is OCD about his cars.)


FabF - Wow I can't believe you exercised restraint at H!  Especially on a mousseline!  I just love the feel of them and how they drape so easily.  Do you have a fall wishlist yet?  Thanks for the J Crew t-shirt recommendations.  Will check them out online.


Anna - I love Valentino dresses - one of my favourites - but they are even too dressy for me for the office!  Were they on sale in London?  I have a hard time with H belts too.  Don't know where I want the belt to hit on me so I have not bought one yet.  Yet ... When do you return from London?


Vigee - I am plain envious of you - swimming in the pool on a glorious day!!!  Looking forward to hearing your H report tomorrow!


Kate - anytime you need a wine recommendation, let me know!  My DH loves to spend a good hour browsing our local wine store.  I don't understand his fascination ... I just drink it ...!


SCC - we all have to have one task we keep for ourselves.  For me it is washing dishes.   I once clean and stained my outdoor teak patio furniture.  It was a ton of work but the results were fantastic!  Are you happy with your results?


Dharma - do share with us your birthday gifts!!!  Yes, sale time is up and running!!!  


Goodnight everyone!!!


----------



## Suncatcher

cat_shmer said:


> *MrsOwen* -           Braise in croc with PHW is gorgeous!! You're totally on the money in that I'm not sure I'd wear something this bright, but it's very tempting!! Framboise is a bit too concentrated of a pink for my taste, as are Fuschia and Geranium, but I like Bougainvillea!
> 
> So far, I think my best bets are:
> -Braise exotic with PHW
> -Craie exotic with RGH
> 
> Though I'd love a brown/dark brown as well! As for the glasses, I will check out Celine!Thanks!
> 
> *Freckles* -             I love Prada too! And I figured out the ones that I had liked previously: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/prada-triangle-logo-53mm-sunglasses/3772551. My friend has them, and they're actually quite beautiful in person. Every website I've looked at has made them look bigger than they are in real life!
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a great day!


Cat - both of your choices are divine.  I just recently purchased a Fuschia gator CDC which I will wear tomorrow.  Had a choice of two of them and the colours could not be more different.  One was muted and one was bright (I went with the latter).  So I recommend you seeing your options IRL!


----------



## cat_shmer

MrsJDS said:


> Cat - both of your choices are divine.  I just recently purchased a Fuschia gator CDC which I will wear tomorrow.  Had a choice of two of them and the colours could not be more different.  One was muted and one was bright (I went with the latter).  So I recommend you seeing your options IRL!


Great idea, I'll make a trip out to H this week! 
Been needing to go for a while now!! It's been too long, and I can only go so long without that wonderful smell of new leather!!


----------



## MASEML

*cat*, craie exotic with rghw would be beautiful. Does that even exist? I'd take it in GHW too. 
That would be an amazing starter CDC. 

*MrsJDS*, I had a very fun day! Went to Prada; tried on a beautiful white cotton dress - thank goodness it was too big. Did I read that you turned down a sellier? What didn't you like about it? 

*Freckles*, a jeep is such a fun car and perfect for a 16 year old. That's so sweet you and your DH bought a car for your DS. My best present ever was coming home in my first year of college and seeing a brand new car in the garage (well, I had to be prompted to go to the garage so I didn't see it at first). My parents surprised me with a shiny new silver car - the car I had asked my parents to buy for my 19th birthday! Your DS must be so excited to be able to drive the jeep soon! 

*FabF*, what are these silk bows at H? Hmmm, will need to check this out. They sound whimsical. 

*MrsO*, I love bow ties as a uniform. Would be so snazzy to have your staff with a bow tie!


----------



## Fabfashion

Hi ladies! I wish I'm still in school, or at least at my DDs' pre-school They get to go on really cool field trips all the time. I think the most I ever went when I was young was may be once a year but DDs go almost every 6-8 weeks. Today they went to visit a pioneer village where they recreate the life of the pioneers way back when. If I had know about the trip sooner, I'd have volunteered. 

MrsJDS, not sure about restraint. I just thought like AnnaE that I should shop my closet first. I got 2 moussies from the H sale and haven't worn the blue one yet. But I have to admit that by far the mousseline is my favorite of all the various types of H scarves. I'm still eying a red CSGM but given that I haven't worn the Zebra Pegasus from last fall and only wore Marwari and PdV once each, I should take it a little easy. I'm very interested in the belts though. I haven't worn belts in years and thought I'll try wearing jeans with my existing belts just to see how I like the look before taking the plunge. 

MrsO, I've been meaning to ask you about how you care for your hands given your work. Do you have a good hand cream you'd recommend? I'm not finding my favorite Crabtree & Evelyn to be enough these days. 

AnnaE and Cat, I'm going to have to check out these glasses. I think I might have seen the Valentino one last week but didn't try them on. I love that shape but find it doesn't stay up on my face.

Cat, I rarely wear bracelets but I love the look of exotic CDCs. I think your choices sound beautiful. 

AnnaE, the Dior blue looks neon in the tube but does't make your lashes blue like the Smurf. It gives a hint of blue depending on the lighting. I wonder how the L'Oreal one looks like. Bourjois only carries black here too. They weren't cheap-cheap though--$20 for mascara compared to $31 for Dior. 

MASEML, I don't have WF too close to me but I love their shortbread cookies with chocolate. Yum! And, the Dior mascara didn't smudge so I'm going back to buy it on Thursday. I do find, however, that it looks best worn on top of black mascara (made my eyes pop).

Vigee, I think you asked at one point how the closet organizing was going. Well, I managed to put some H stuff into one-half of the closet but not sure what I want to put into the other half--sweaters vs summer tops vs non-H bags--so that side has been sitting quite empty in the past few weeks. I did manage to purge a lot more stuff though. 

Good night, ladies. Need to resume the scarf box labeling.


----------



## Fabfashion

Here's the bowtie: http://canada-en.hermes.com/la-mais...tml?back_search=q+bow+tie|back_from_product+1


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Here's the bowtie: http://canada-en.hermes.com/la-mais...tml?back_search=q+bow+tie|back_from_product+1




Oh, too small/cutesy for me but I bet they'll look great as a bag charm! I'll stick with my twillies for me and maybe buy them for the girls for Christmas. 

As for hand creams, in the winter when they get really raw I use aquaphor and cotton gloves over night. In the warmer months, I use L'Occitane Shea butter cream but admittedly I don't use it as much as I should and my hands and nails never look that great. I haven't had a manicure in like 4 years I think but I could use one with serious moisturizing.


----------



## dharma

Good evening!

MrsO, it's cute but I do prefer the flair you have with the twiilly and the 70. The shop kitties are looking swell, slowly becoming buds  curious to see the new Fall scarves and shawls but my mind is just not there yet........congrats on your sale self control! 

Welcome Mz! Did you find the recipe? It wasn't posted by me, I think Freckles posted it. It's a few pages back and looks delish.

Cat, how exciting to plan your first CDC! Sorry to disappoint but craie does not come in exotic, nor does white. There are plenty of other beautiful colors though, it helps to be open to a few options, keeping your wardrobe in mind. Pelouse is retired and pricey on the secondary market, but you can get lucky. Havanne is actually quite dark and beautiful, I think you mentioned that as an option. Black is always a great starter and for a lot of collectors, the most worn. I'm so excited to see what you find! The CDC thread in the clubhouse is a great source of information and has tons of photos.

Kate, yes whippets they are my girls. The bedlington terrier is my friend's baby, his little sis was not in the pic. Well behaved is a relative term  Your trip sounds fantastic, I would love to be in London right now! 

Kate, I dream of living with an ocean view one day. Hopefully in retirement or at least once DD is off on her own. Your home sounds amazing!

MASEML, our dearest resident sale hound and shopper extraodinaire, you asked about me purchases  I was very good actually! I purchased a new piece of RickO that I was eyeing at full price and resisted..... I promised myself that if it made it to sale, I would jump, and jump I did, as soon as I got the email from Saks. It's more suited to Fall at this point which is great as I much prefer Fall clothing and now I have something to look forward to. I also got Isabel Marant Birkenstocks which I know will be comfy since I've purchased them once already and then brought them back when DD insisted I was giving up on life if I stepped out of the house in them. My feet disagree with her  the last item was a whim, an Isabel dress that I'm not sure I'm keeping.


----------



## dharma

Vigee, your day sounds lovely, and good for the mind and body!

Another note on colored mascaras........I purchased the Bourjois purple at a French drug store, not sure if they have different stock  in other countries. I don't remember it being $20, more like under 10. I've also used both Dior and ysl purples and blues without smudging problems. Never tried the plum to pink range of colors for fear of looking like a rabbit or having an eye infection. I don't usually layer it over black, it's still pretty subtle. Except once when I got dressed in the dark and put too much on..........


----------



## Mindi B

MrsO, I am hung up on the observation that there is a Massai out there. Nearby!  Ah, me want. I wish Hermes was the sort of brand where I could just call the boutique and say, "You know that bag in the back?" 
Enjoying vicariously all the beautiful food, shopping expeditions and colored mascara.
I did break down and order two Tom Ford lipsticks.
'Cus, you know, clearly I need more lipstick.
Sigh.


----------



## MASEML

Happy Wednesday! Is this how we all feel today? 

*Dharma*,oooooh Rick Owens! Is it a coat, by chance?   think you've been eyeing some RO outerwear. Yay for getting it on sale! ive seen those Birks - saw them the other day!! Lol, re your DD. Have you told her yet that they're coming back - they are on trend. I see them everywhere now. My SO lives by them. As for your Marant dress - love her dresses. Let us know what you decide. Looking forward to mod pics!! 

*FabF*, thank for sharing the bow ties. How cute!! The bows seem a little small but adorable. 

*Mindi*, Oooh, TF lipstick. Which colours did you cave in and buy? have you counted how many lipsticks you have? I think I own 3 .  I never got on the lipstick bandwagon.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> Happy Wednesday! Is this how we all feel today?
> 
> *Dharma*,oooooh Rick Owens! Is it a coat, by chance?   think you've been eyeing some RO outerwear. Yay for getting it on sale! ive seen those Birks - saw them the other day!! Lol, re your DD. Have you told her yet that they're coming back - they are on trend. I see them everywhere now. My SO lives by them. As for your Marant dress - love her dresses. Let us know what you decide. Looking forward to mod pics!!
> 
> *FabF*, thank for sharing the bow ties. How cute!! The bows seem a little small but adorable.
> 
> *Mindi*, Oooh, TF lipstick. Which colours did you cave in and buy? have you counted how many lipsticks you have? I think I own 3 .  I never got on the lipstick bandwagon.



*MASEML*, love those faces! 

Just pop in to say a quick hi to everybody! I see the TF lipstick fever carries on! Very good! 

Fabfashion, the bow tie is so cute but I would never ever pull it off!

Hope everybody is having a good Wednesday!


----------



## dharma

MASEML, my Wednesday face looks more like the Monday face but not as cute. The Rick piece isn't outerware, just a long sleeve cardi type jacket in black cotton. Very wearable and practical but sexy. I have a few of his coats but I'm itching for a shearling by Rick or Joseph at the right price. 

MrsJDS, I meant to tell you that I loved your comment about needing sexy heels for work. What kind of work do you do ? Also, I am a hand cream junkie and on the drug store end I like the Neutrogena Swiss formula and at Wholefoods the Weleda skin food is positively transforming. Both are very thick and best for night. I wouldn't put either on before grabbing a handbag handle. I also like the l'occitane Shea butter but sometimes the fragrance is overwhelming to me.

Good morning everyone and I hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## dharma

I also wanted to mention that I saw "Iris" this past weekend and I highly recommend it! She's such an inspitaration, not only her way with fashion but with her outlook on life and strong marriage. Just amazing.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> MrsO, I am hung up on the observation that there is a Massai out there. Nearby!  Ah, me want. I wish Hermes was the sort of brand where I could just call the boutique and say, "You know that bag in the back?"
> Enjoying vicariously all the beautiful food, shopping expeditions and colored mascara.
> I did break down and order two Tom Ford lipsticks.
> 'Cus, you know, clearly I need more lipstick.
> Sigh.




Well I haven't asked about it since I heard it was there around a year ago, it only came up because I mentioned I was looking at an old GM. I believe it was a Cut 40 and I have no idea of the color.  I will say my boutique is very TPF friendly and wouldn't blink if you called and said you heard there might be one. They seem to like how we all enable each other. [emoji6] PM me if you want my SAs info!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you so much, MrsO--No way do I need to spend more money on a bag right now, so I will refrain, but it is very kind of you to offer the contact info!  The issue of Hermes "deadstock" fascinates me, though.  About four years ago I found a TPM Picotin in VIBRATO, orange dust bag and all, on the shelf at an Hermes franchise location.  WIth H, you just never know when some long-discontinued treasure will make an appearance!  Part of what keeps me intrigued with the brand.  Smart marketing.


----------



## Suncatcher

dharma said:


> MrsJDS, I meant to tell you that I loved your comment about needing sexy heels for work. What kind of work do you do ? Also, I am a hand cream junkie and on the drug store end I like the Neutrogena Swiss formula and at Wholefoods the Weleda skin food is positively transforming. Both are very thick and best for night. I wouldn't put either on before grabbing a handbag handle. I also like the l'occitane Shea butter but sometimes the fragrance is overwhelming to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone and I hope you have a fantastic day!




Funny you ask what I do. I have an office job so I sit at my desk all day. Hence, my need for sexy shoes LOL! [emoji13]. Metaphorically speaking I am a bus driver.  Or you can call me a quarterback of sorts. My job is to think about very difficult issues for others and resolve the issues for them. I may start out as a receiver (I am roped in to handle one small piece) but I invariably progress to a quarterback role as I end up becoming front and centre, managing everything. The bus driver role is a similar metaphor - is a reference to bringing along my team to get to through goal line.   In all serious, I love heels as they make me feel so feminine, even if no one sees me!  I took a pic of my aquazzura shoes in my office today.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Wednesday, ladies! 

MASEML, love those faces! So me! Actually last night, one DD had on the Sunday night face. Every night, she hates going to bed and always wants to play some more. I used to hate Sunday night but now I don't mind since my office is now not too far from H, Sephora and other shopping. 

Mindi, which TF lipsticks did you get? Warning, they can be addictive.  

AnnaE, hope you're enjoying London. Have you made it to H on Sloan St? On red lipstick, I recently got TF matte red lipstick in Ruby Rush. I haven't worn matte lipsticks in a few years but am surprised at how it's not drying. It's a nice true red but like you I do have many other red lipsticks, 2 of which I tossed out last weekend. Give TF a try, you may become (another) convert. 

Vigee, are you heading to NM today or another day by the pool? It's sunny here right now but is supposed to rain a little later. My internal barometer was already sending signals as soon as I woke up by way of a throbbing headache--nothing that couldn't be fixed by Advil.

Freckles, how was Greek dinner last night? 

MrsJDS, love those shoes! Great style and color. I wear just about any style of shoes to work as long as they have higher heels. I'm short so I always need the extra inches even though I sit at my desk most of the day when I'm in the office. Funny, isn't it? 

MrsO and Dharma, thanks for the information on the hand cream. I thank I have a pair of cotton gloves somewhere that I may be able to do hand cream therapy this weekend.

Dharma, your new goodies sound great! Any pic of the Rick cardi and Isabel dress? Which shearling are you eying? I love shearlings and get more wear out of mine than my fur coats given our office environment and also visiting clients. 

Madam, how's your garden doing? Our tulips are gone. So sad that it's only once a year. Our irises and peonies are budding but won't be for another week or so until they bloom, I think. Finding any more coins? 

meazar, hope you're progressing well with your physio. 

Hi Kate, meazar, cat, SCG and everyone I might have missed.


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> Funny you ask what I do. I have an office job so I sit at my desk all day. Hence, my need for sexy shoes LOL! [emoji13]. Metaphorically speaking I am a bus driver.  Or you can call me a quarterback of sorts. My job is to think about very difficult issues for others and resolve the issues for them. I may start out as a receiver (I am roped in to handle one small piece) but I invariably progress to a quarterback role as I end up becoming front and centre, managing everything. The bus driver role is a similar metaphor - is a reference to bringing along my team to get to through goal line.   In all serious, I love heels as they make me feel so feminine, even if no one sees me!  I took a pic of my aquazzura shoes in my office today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010073



Love these!!!  People notice heels (even if you don't think they do)  - I was known at my old job as the person (well there was another woman too) with killer heels - we both spruced up a not-so-fun department.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Thank you so much, MrsO--No way do I need to spend more money on a bag right now, so I will refrain, but it is very kind of you to offer the contact info!  The issue of Hermes "deadstock" fascinates me, though.  About four years ago I found a TPM Picotin in VIBRATO, orange dust bag and all, on the shelf at an Hermes franchise location.  WIth H, you just never know when some long-discontinued treasure will make an appearance!  Part of what keeps me intrigued with the brand.  Smart marketing.



I know, the organizer in me is actually dying to get into the stock rooms and go through it all because its always "oh, we just came across this" and I'm like-yeah it's only a multi thousand dollar bag gathering dust and meanwhile grown ladies cry in frustration trying to find some of these things! It really makes me wonder what's in the back or what they'll find when my boutique moves to a new larger location in the next few years.


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> Funny you ask what I do. I have an office job so I sit at my desk all day. Hence, my need for sexy shoes LOL! [emoji13]. Metaphorically speaking I am a bus driver.  Or you can call me a quarterback of sorts. My job is to think about very difficult issues for others and resolve the issues for them. I may start out as a receiver (I am roped in to handle one small piece) but I invariably progress to a quarterback role as I end up becoming front and centre, managing everything. The bus driver role is a similar metaphor - is a reference to bringing along my team to get to through goal line.   In all serious, I love heels as they make me feel so feminine, even if no one sees me!  I took a pic of my aquazzura shoes in my office today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010073



gorgeous shoes MrsJDS but I love the description of what you do so much more! Someday having someone like you in my business is my dream, I do that role because I have to for now but I would much rather figure out the creative tasks and have someone manage the team for me so I can only manage one person (and the cats)


----------



## MSO13

MASEML said:


> Happy Wednesday! Is this how we all feel today?
> 
> *Dharma*,oooooh Rick Owens! Is it a coat, by chance?   think you've been eyeing some RO outerwear. Yay for getting it on sale! ive seen those Birks - saw them the other day!! Lol, re your DD. Have you told her yet that they're coming back - they are on trend. I see them everywhere now. My SO lives by them. As for your Marant dress - love her dresses. Let us know what you decide. Looking forward to mod pics!!
> 
> *FabF*, thank for sharing the bow ties. How cute!! The bows seem a little small but adorable.
> 
> *Mindi*, Oooh, TF lipstick. Which colours did you cave in and buy? have you counted how many lipsticks you have? I think I own 3 .  I never got on the lipstick bandwagon.



I'm usually making Sunday night face most of the time, and I'm wearing pigtails today!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Wednesday, ladies!
> 
> MASEML, love those faces! So me! Actually last night, one DD had on the Sunday night face. Every night, she hates going to bed and always wants to play some more. I used to hate Sunday night but now I don't mind since my office is now not too far from H, Sephora and other shopping.
> 
> Mindi, which TF lipsticks did you get? Warning, they can be addictive.
> 
> AnnaE, hope you're enjoying London. Have you made it to H on Sloan St? On red lipstick, I recently got TF matte red lipstick in Ruby Rush. I haven't worn matte lipsticks in a few years but am surprised at how it's not drying. It's a nice true red but like you I do have many other red lipsticks, 2 of which I tossed out last weekend. Give TF a try, you may become (another) convert.
> 
> Vigee, are you heading to NM today or another day by the pool? It's sunny here right now but is supposed to rain a little later. My internal barometer was already sending signals as soon as I woke up by way of a throbbing headache--nothing that couldn't be fixed by Advil.
> 
> Freckles, how was Greek dinner last night?
> 
> MrsJDS, love those shoes! Great style and color. I wear just about any style of shoes to work as long as they have higher heels. I'm short so I always need the extra inches even though I sit at my desk most of the day when I'm in the office. Funny, isn't it?
> 
> MrsO and Dharma, thanks for the information on the hand cream. I thank I have a pair of cotton gloves somewhere that I may be able to do hand cream therapy this weekend.
> 
> Dharma, your new goodies sound great! Any pic of the Rick cardi and Isabel dress? Which shearling are you eying? I love shearlings and get more wear out of mine than my fur coats given our office environment and also visiting clients.
> 
> Madam, how's your garden doing? Our tulips are gone. So sad that it's only once a year. Our irises and peonies are budding but won't be for another week or so until they bloom, I think. Finding any more coins?
> 
> meazar, hope you're progressing well with your physio.
> 
> Hi Kate, meazar, cat, SCG and everyone I might have missed.


 
 Hi, Fabfashion!  
The garden is coming along.  The azaleas are almost done, the irises are going strong and the hydrangeas still have a long way to go.  As always, the weeds are doing better than anything else.

Happy Wednesday, everyone!


----------



## Freckles1

Mrs JDS you don't mess around!! Those shoe are gorgeous!!! And you sound like a bad a at work!!! I like it!!!! 

FabF your headaches concern me. I have a very dear friend who used to get awful migraines. She tried everything. And saw tons of doctors. They finally figured out her jaw was moving out of alignment!!! She has had braces and wears a mouthpiece at night and hasn't had a migraine in two years!! Isn't that crazy? Just FYI. You never know!! Dinner was very good. And I love my leftovers. I'm thinking burgers tonight. Hot here today!

Mrs O and Dharma I have a girlfriend who adds coconut oil to her lotion and swears by it. I'm going to try it!! 

Meazar how are you? I hope better. Keep that man cooking!!

Hello Vigee, cat MASEML, madam Anna E and everyone else I've missed!! Happy hump day!!


----------



## katekluet

MrsO, LOVE the photo of the cats making friends, hurray that it is working out.
Dharma, will look for the skin food to try on my hands.
MrsJDS, fabulous shoes but even more I really admire your clear sense of what your position is, your goals must then be very clear to you and to your work team...so important. 
We don't live right on the water, too many cars and people right outside your door down there...not to mention the ten million dollar price tag......we are up on a hill with nothing but forest in front of us  down to the ocean and a 180 degree water view....and privacy.  we never take the view for granted and enjoy  it every day. I'll try to get a few pics if the sun ever comes out.


----------



## MASEML

Hi ladies, how was everyone's day? Had a very nice day myself  - met up with a couple of friends for a long lunch. Nice to catch up! 

Kate - your view sounds even more beautiful. A house atop a cliff overlooking nature and the beach. Would love to see pics of your view. 

Freckles - yum with the burgers. Think I may indulge one day this week on a burger. What are you pairing with your burger? Beer or vino tonight? 

*MrsO*, oh no! Sunday night face is no bueno. Hopefully, you'll have more Thursday - Saturday faces, and a Kelly soon! How adorbs to wear pigtails!! 

Hello to *Xiangxiang*, *Vigee*, *FabF*, *MadamB*, *AnnaE*, *SmoothCoatGirl * and everyone else!


----------



## MASEML

dharma said:


> MASEML, my Wednesday face looks more like the Monday face but not as cute. The Rick piece isn't outerware, just a long sleeve cardi type jacket in black cotton. Very wearable and practical but sexy. I have a few of his coats but I'm itching for a shearling by Rick or Joseph at the right price.
> 
> MrsJDS, I meant to tell you that I loved your comment about needing sexy heels for work. What kind of work do you do ? Also, I am a hand cream junkie and on the drug store end I like the Neutrogena Swiss formula and at Wholefoods the Weleda skin food is positively transforming. Both are very thick and best for night. I wouldn't put either on before grabbing a handbag handle. I also like the l'occitane Shea butter but sometimes the fragrance is overwhelming to me.
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone and I hope you have a fantastic day!



Dharma, oh I think I know which piece you bought. Beautiful. Is it the iconic drapey cardigan? Also, hope that you have more Thursday to Saturday faces soon!   Hope you had a good day at work!


----------



## Mindi B

For those Tom Ford aficionados who inquired, I chose the Indian Rose and Spanish Pink lipsticks.  They look like a darker and lighter version of a warm, terracotta-based pink (I hope), which should suit my coloring.  I also bought a selection of acrylic lipstick organizers and am trying to gain the upper hand, or lip, as the case may be, over my lipstick addition.  Er. collection.  Some sort of -tion.  At least I have now managed to make everything visible and accessible.  Go, me.


----------



## MASEML

And *Mindi* - hello to you! Had a senior moment and didn't say hi to you - sorry! 
Indian Rose seems to be the most popular color in our cafe. I saw it the other day in the flesh, didn't try it on but it's a lot nicer in person than the stock photo smudge they display online. I love your lipstick addiction - I wish I remembered to wear lipstick more often.


----------



## Freckles1

MASEML said:


> Hi ladies, how was everyone's day? Had a very nice day myself  - met up with a couple of friends for a long lunch. Nice to catch up!
> 
> Kate - your view sounds even more beautiful. A house atop a cliff overlooking nature and the beach. Would love to see pics of your view.
> 
> Freckles - yum with the burgers. Think I may indulge one day this week on a burger. What are you pairing with your burger? Beer or vino tonight?
> 
> *MrsO*, oh no! Sunday night face is no bueno. Hopefully, you'll have more Thursday - Saturday faces, and a Kelly soon! How adorbs to wear pigtails!!
> 
> Hello to *Xiangxiang*, *Vigee*, *FabF*, *MadamB*, *AnnaE*, *SmoothCoatGirl * and everyone else!




MASEML I make my burgers with Dijon and Worcestershire and red onion. I believe we will have a salad with field green, apples, goat cheese and red onion too! And I HAVE to finish off the bubbles this evening or they will be wasted!! Can't have that!! [emoji12]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hi ladies, hope everyone had a great Wednesday. 

*MASEML*, loved your faces of the week pic a few pages back, I might be a Sunday face most of the time with a rare Tuesday-Wednesday face thrown in once in awhile. Totally cute.

*FabF*, love red lipstick and the TF Ruby Rush is already in my Bloomies shopping cart.  Tried on the TF blush in the color Flush at NM today and must say that it has great staying power and doesn't irritate my skin. That will probably go in my cart too. Hmm, as if I need any more make-up. Glad that you are going to buy the Dior blue mascara, think that it can make any eye color pop. 

My label maker arrived and is sitting in a drawer calling out my name to use it tomorrow. If it is cloudy outside then that is my high-priority project. Thanks again for testing it for us. 

*xiangxiang*, searched and searched for your Ferragamo sunnies at NM but not a chance of finding them and was so disappointed. The stock list said that they had them but the SA and I could not find them anywhere. So, on to plan B ~ found out that there is a Ferragamo store at our mall and called them two seconds ago, they have them in navy and red. Will be going back to the mall on Friday and will try them on for you then. At this rate you will already be in the SofF and trying them on yourself before I give you feedback, lol. 

*MrsJDS*, love your job description, it sounds awe inspiring. Considering that this is a relatively new company for you, I congratulate you on your success there. Of course your new shoes are equally awesome, simply the fact that you can walk in them is a 7 point lead IMO. 

Also, did a quick H drive-by this morning but that was unsuccessful because my SA had the day off. I was supposed to stop in tomorrow but long story short, I had an hour free this morning and headed straight over there. My wonderful SA does send me her schedule but hadn't bothered to check it and I paid the price today. No F/W 15 news yet although I am already on the list for Tyger Tyger in my CW. Will keep you post and please do the same 

*MrsO*, manage just a team of one and your cats? Think that your entire team would miss you! You have so much enthusiasm for life and this must rub off on your staff. 

*dharma*, congrats on your Rick O and IM and hope that you keep her dress. The pieces are usually fab and you will probably wear it for years and years. Also, the movie Iris sounds great, thanks for recommending it but unfortunately tonight is the last night that it is showing at our local theater. Will have to wait and rent it from Amazon.

*kate*, wowza, your house just keeps getting better and better! A panoramic view of the ocean sounds gorgeous indeed. :le sigh:

*Mindi*, are you a lipstick self-help support group candidate? There is a group starting now  without a WL a mile long.

*Freckles*, will be interesting to see which color you decide to buy for your first CDC. PHW or GHW?

*MadamB*, happy gardening!

Glad to see that this cafe thread has been so lively and hello to anyone whom I have missed.


----------



## cat_shmer

dharma said:


> Cat, how exciting to plan your first CDC! Sorry to disappoint but craie does not come in exotic, nor does white. There are plenty of other beautiful colors though, it helps to be open to a few options, keeping your wardrobe in mind. Pelouse is retired and pricey on the secondary market, but you can get lucky. Havanne is actually quite dark and beautiful, I think you mentioned that as an option. Black is always a great starter and for a lot of collectors, the most worn. I'm so excited to see what you find! The CDC thread in the clubhouse is a great source of information and has tons of photos.




Ah! What a shame about the Craie! I guess I wouldn't mind it in regular leather, it's such a beautiful color !! And yes, Havanne was one I was deeply considering - I definitely want to see it in person. Black is also a great idea. Thanks!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone had a great Wednesday.
> 
> *MASEML*, loved your faces of the week pic a few pages back, I might be a Sunday face most of the time with a rare Tuesday-Wednesday face thrown in once in awhile. Totally cute.
> 
> *FabF*, love red lipstick and the TF Ruby Rush is already in my Bloomies shopping cart.  Tried on the TF blush in the color Flush at NM today and must say that it has great staying power and doesn't irritate my skin. That will probably go in my cart too. Hmm, as if I need any more make-up. Glad that you are going to buy the Dior blue mascara, think that it can make any eye color pop.
> 
> My label maker arrived and is sitting in a drawer calling out my name to use it tomorrow. If it is cloudy outside then that is my high-priority project. Thanks again for testing it for us.
> 
> *xiangxiang*, searched and searched for your Ferragamo sunnies at NM but not a chance of finding them and was so disappointed. The stock list said that they had them but the SA and I could not find them anywhere. So, on to plan B ~ found out that there is a Ferragamo store at our mall and called them two seconds ago, they have them in navy and red. Will be going back to the mall on Friday and will try them on for you then. At this rate you will already be in the SofF and trying them on yourself before I give you feedback, lol.
> 
> *MrsJDS*, love your job description, it sounds awe inspiring. Considering that this is a relatively new company for you, I congratulate you on your success there. Of course your new shoes are equally awesome, simply the fact that you can walk in them is a 7 point lead IMO.
> 
> Also, did a quick H drive-by this morning but that was unsuccessful because my SA had the day off. I was supposed to stop in tomorrow but long story short, I had an hour free this morning and headed straight over there. My wonderful SA does send me her schedule but hadn't bothered to check it and I paid the price today. No F/W 15 news yet although I am already on the list for Tyger Tyger in my CW. Will keep you post and please do the same
> 
> *MrsO*, manage just a team of one and your cats? Think that your entire team would miss you! You have so much enthusiasm for life and this must rub off on your staff.
> 
> *dharma*, congrats on your Rick O and IM and hope that you keep her dress. The pieces are usually fab and you will probably wear it for years and years. Also, the movie Iris sounds great, thanks for recommending it but unfortunately tonight is the last night that it is showing at our local theater. Will have to wait and rent it from Amazon.
> 
> *kate*, wowza, your house just keeps getting better and better! A panoramic view of the ocean sounds gorgeous indeed. :le sigh:
> 
> *Mindi*, are you a lipstick self-help support group candidate? There is a group starting now  without a WL a mile long.
> 
> *Freckles*, will be interesting to see which color you decide to buy for your first CDC. PHW or GHW?
> 
> *MadamB*, happy gardening!
> 
> Glad to see that this cafe thread has been so lively and hello to anyone whom I have missed.



*Vigee*, thank you for trying to find those sunglasses! !! My schedule today is very bad again, many meetings back to back. I got up early and plan to pop to the gym for a quick work out shortly. Hope you have a great Thursday! 

Hi to everyone else! 

Mindi B, what's a lipstick organiser look like?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, thank you for trying to find those sunglasses! !! My schedule today is very bad again, many meetings back to back. I got up early and plan to pop to the gym for a quick work out shortly. Hope you have a great Thursday!
> 
> Hi to everyone else!
> 
> Mindi B, what's a lipstick organiser look like?



Happy TBT, ladies of the cafe. 

*xiangxiang*, thanks for the Thursday well wishes. 
Have a full day today but tomorrow am heading back to the mall to visit Ferragamo, Cartier, Sephora and H. Will look at the navy and the red sunnies and take some IRL pics if possible.

Your day is going to fly by if you have meetings back to back, best of luck with them! 

*FabF*, yes, the TF Flush blusher has been bought and is being delivered from Bloomies. Yay. The TF red lipstick must wait as have 5-6 unused ones  but it is on my WL


----------



## AnnaE

Ladies, hello, everyone! At Heathrow yet again, now heading back to JFK! Got no shopping done yesterday because had to work all day. Sigh. 

I saw the most gorgeous rusty orange trench in the Burberry boutique window, but I have so many trenches, Burberry and otherwise, that I rarely wear. Although it was so tempting... might try to try it on in NYC.

I really wanted to pop in at the Sloane St H store to see if they had those bow ties that have been mentioned here... but I would never ever wear one in all fairness. I hated bow ties even when I was 3, according to family lore, so I don't think I can wear one now as a grown woman. I have an Anne Fontaine one that has not been worn once. Come to think of it, I have had it for 5+ years... maybe I should at least wear it once.

Oh I saw several ladies wear those Ferragamo sunnies that have been posted here -- they look good! I thought they would look bigger on one's face, but they look very well-balanced.

*MrsDJS* -- those are amazing shoes! You must a project a ton of power and style when wearing those.

*FabFashion* -- I looked at Ruby Rush, but it is blue-based, and I try to stick warm orange-based colors. They had some orange-based ones, but as I said, they were quite similar to my Chanel ones. There was a True Coral one and a Wild Ginger I think -- those were my favorites.

*MASEML* -- I love that moniker! I think I am known as the woman with killer heels too, but that is because I am an only woman at my job 

*MrsOwen3*, oh, I want to do the same thing, just to go and take stock of what they have. I have no idea how they manage their inventory at all. I can even see how they can misplace a scarf somewhere in the back of their stock room, but a bag? I know they tracked down a scarf for me that they sold 4 years ago -- and there were still multiples worldwide. Those never make it on display I think and only get bought when someone spots them or if someone makes a point of tracking them down.

*Xiangxiang*, hope your day goes by quickly!


----------



## Mindi B

xiangxiang, the organizer is just an acrylic piece segmented into lipstick-sized squares.  They come in various sizes, like 3 grids x 8, 6 x 4, etc., to accommodate various numbers of lipsticks.  I chose the "hoarder" size.   Actually, I bought a selection so I could fill a drawer with the things.  And a couple of small shelves.  Sigh.
Vigee, I lead my local chapter of Lipstick Addicts Anonymous.  I am also, currently, the only member, but the seriousness of my condition makes up for the numbers.


----------



## MASEML

Happy Thursday cafe ladies! It's a sunny day here. Oooh, I just learned there's a SNL exhibition in NY! Haven't watched it in years but I'm sure it has exhibits that date back from all eras. 

*AnnaE*, safe travels home! A shame that you didn't get a chance to shop in London (and bigger shame that you had to work) but sounds like your DH travels frequently so I'm sure there are many more opportunities to shop. Besides, the sale season hasn't started yet, I don't believe. 

It's in full swing here in the U.S. Got an email today from J Choo that their summer sale has started. And, as Dharma has mentioned, all the dept stores are on sale and NAP. 

*Xiangxiang*, hope you say goes well. That's great that you are fitting in a quick workout in your busy schedule. Are you doing a class? 

*Vigee*, your day tomorrow sounds so fun! Anything in particular that you fancy from Cartier? Hmm....a watch? 

Hello to all! Enjoy your respective days!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Thursday, ladies! Had a great long lunch with 2 wonderful GFs yesterday. I don't have too many GFs that I can talk H and other shopping with aside from my lovely friends here at the cafe (thanks, ladies!) so it was so much fun to be sharing a delicious meal, vino and chatting about H and all things girly with my 2 very smart and savvy GFs. Now that's what I call girl power lunch!  

I finished labelling my scarf boxes as well as cataloging my older scarves into a word document. Yay! In the process I found 5 scarves, 1 CSGM and 1 large dip dye that have never been worn. 4 are from the H sales last month that I forgot. So ladies, if you ever hear me wanting to buy another scarf, please please please intervene. Obviously I have absolutely no willpower to stop myself! :shame:

Vigee, don't you just love the TF blush? I find it works best for me when I use a very soft blusher brush to apply--it glides on like a dream. BTW, the ruby rush lipstick is a perfect match with rouge casaque.  Your trip to the mall tomorrow sounds like so much fun! Wish we have a mall here where there's Cartier, Ferragamo, etc. all in one place. 

Mindi, I'm joining your LAA.  What I did after my purge on the weekend was putting the 6 least used lipsticks/glosses in a separate bin and if I haven't used them by the end of this summer, I'll toss them. I try to do that with my shoes too or I'll be living in the car while my scarves, lipsticks and shoes fill up the house, and oven!

MASEML, the US always has such great sales. They really know how to discount. In my city, even when it's the middle of the winter, the summer stuff may still be only 20-30% off and they will call it a BIG sale! So I usually get my stuff from the US, even with the higher US exchange rate it's still worth it.

Freckles, your burger sounds delish! What's for dinner tonight? We had grilled pork chops and asparagus last night. I love fresh asparagus! Now I just need to go hunt down some corn this weekend. Thanks for the information about the headache. Luckily, mine is gone. I only get it when the forcast calls for a severe weather like a thunderstorm. It's like having a meteorologist nearby. Lol. 

meazar, hope you're doing well.

Madam, I was wrong about the irises. A handful bloomed yesterday! Yay! 

AnnaE, hope you're having a safe flight back. Sorry you had to work and no time to go to H. At least you have 2 H stores where you are and I heard Madison always has a lot of goodies. Does one have to be a regular to get the good stuff? I love TF True Coral--it's my #1 favorite lipstick shade. It's peachy coral on me and a perfect shade all year round and really warms up my complexion. When I was at the TF counter in Hawaii, the SA gave me 2 travelling size tubes--I was so thrilled! 

MrsO, how's your week going so far? Has your DH finished his project so you both can get ready for the mini-vacay? When do you leave in June? 

MrsJDS, did anyone notice your killer heels at the office? Please share action pic.

xiangxiang, hope all the meetings went well. At least your work day is almost over now. You're so good to have gone to work out this morning. 

Hi Kate, dharma, SCG, cat and everyone! Have a fabulous day!


----------



## MSO13

Morning ladies!

So I'm definitely making the Sunday face today minus the pigtails 

I do not want to bring down the cafe since we always have a good time here but my business received an unjustified bad review so I'm cranky. Sadly online there's little recourse for the business to defend themselves. I'll just say it's the equivalent of someone giving H a bad review because they thought a B should cost $2K and got mad when they drove all the way to the store to find out it's more like $12K even though H told them the price before they drove over. 

I had a restless night last night because it upset me. Today I feel a bit better though and will work on a polite reply and practice deep breathing with a side of cat cuddles. 

Fab, DH's deal closes today and we are heading out in mid June so just a few more weeks. I cannot wait. 

Mindi, your organizers sound right up my alley. I love to merchandise everything in my home and my DH laughs at our closets which are perfectly organized by sleeve length, pant length and then color. I keep my makeup tightly edited in a single tray because we're in our temporary guest bathrooms and space is in short supply but someday we'll finish our master and I'll have a huge vanity with space for all kinds of stuff. 

Safe travels Anna!

Vigee, what color are you eyeing in Tyger? My SA has be down for one CW so far but I'm not convinced. I'd love to see the list again, I think I'm going for the neutral or one with a lot of gray in it. 

I think I'm going to wait till next week to visit H. In my cranky state of mind, there's a high likelihood I would buy scarves or bags not on my wishlist followed by buying the entire TF lipstick collection that I will only ever carry in my bag and a bunch of sale stuff at NM that I don't need.


----------



## MASEML

MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> So I'm definitely making the Sunday face today minus the pigtails
> 
> I do not want to bring down the cafe since we always have a good time here but my business received an unjustified bad review so I'm cranky. Sadly online there's little recourse for the business to defend themselves. I'll just say it's the equivalent of someone giving H a bad review because they thought a B should cost $2K and got mad when they drove all the way to the store to find out it's more like $12K even though H told them the price before they drove over.
> 
> I had a restless night last night because it upset me. Today I feel a bit better though and will work on a polite reply and practice deep breathing with a side of cat cuddles.
> 
> Fab, DH's deal closes today and we are heading out in mid June so just a few more weeks. I cannot wait.
> 
> Mindi, your organizers sound right up my alley. I love to merchandise everything in my home and my DH laughs at our closets which are perfectly organized by sleeve length, pant length and then color. I keep my makeup tightly edited in a single tray because we're in our temporary guest bathrooms and space is in short supply but someday we'll finish our master and I'll have a huge vanity with space for all kinds of stuff.
> 
> Safe travels Anna!
> 
> Vigee, what color are you eyeing in Tyger? My SA has be down for one CW so far but I'm not convinced. I'd love to see the list again, I think I'm going for the neutral or one with a lot of gray in it.
> 
> I think I'm going to wait till next week to visit H. In my cranky state of mind, there's a high likelihood I would buy scarves or bags not on my wishlist followed by buying the entire TF lipstick collection that I will only ever carry in my bag and a bunch of sale stuff at NM that I don't need.



*MrsO*, I'm sorry to hear that you are upset by a review. Some people are serial complainers and when something doesn't go their way (or the way they want), they take it out on the business and for small mom/pop businesses, it can be hurtful emotionally. However, I'm positive that one bad review will not hurt your business at all, esp after the glowing reviews (and referrals) from your *actual* clients. Chin up! However, as WOM is so powerful, my suggestion for your response (if you reply) is to make the person feel better without compromising your position (that you were wholly upfront with costs of xyz).  In the meantime, if you have any voodoo dolls lying around..... 

Feel better MrsO. This will only make you stronger, it really will!


----------



## MSO13

MASEML said:


> *MrsO*, I'm sorry to hear that you are upset by a review. Some people are serial complainers and when something doesn't go their way (or the way they want), they take it out on the business and for small mom/pop businesses, it can be hurtful emotionally. However, I'm positive that one bad review will not hurt your business at all, esp after the glowing reviews (and referrals) from your *actual* clients. Chin up! However, as WOM is so powerful, my suggestion for your response (if you reply) is to make the person feel better without compromising your position (that you were wholly upfront with costs of xyz).  In the meantime, if you have any voodoo dolls lying around.....
> 
> Feel better MrsO. This will only make you stronger, it really will!



Thanks lady!


----------



## Mindi B

I agree with MASEML--Anyone familiar with the Interwebz knows that reviews must be taken with a grain of salt, and only in a broader context.  One snarky review will not discourage savvy clients, and a thoughtful, factual response makes a huge difference.  I generally completely disregard negative reviews when the reviewee posts a rational (non-defensive) reply along the lines MASEML mentions, "So sorry you were disappointed.  We make a point of clearly outlining our charges in advance, etc."  Too many trolls out there.  It's a real shame, but they destroy the value of on-line reviewing.
Phooey on trolls.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsO, don't blame you at all for feeling cranky or ticked off about the negative review. As a July baby, I'm pretty sensitive to these things and have learned to reply rationally and then move on fast from the entire issue. Otherwise, I can spend days or even weeks obsessing about it. Truly, some people get a perverse joy in putting others down and you can only be grateful that you need not have further contact down the road. One less negative person in your life. 

Am on the wait list for Tyger Tyger in CW 05 
LAVANDE/ORANGE/NOIR. This should be perfect for my closet 

Mindi, haha, fellow lipstick addict, at least you have everything organized as mine are tossed in to a leopard make-up bag which is getting to be a bottomless pit. Maybe I need a lipstick organizer too? Any chance of a pic, if that is not asking too much? 

MASEML, queen of sales ~ this is YOUR month! 

FabF, impressed that you are finished labeling your scarves and glad that you had a great GF lunch yesterday. Sounds like so much fun.

Okay, out to the pool for me, it's a little overcast but still wonderful swimming weather.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Xxx

Thank you *Mindi B*. will search on the UK sites. I also have loads of lip gloss, I need a separate organiser for those too! 

*Vigee, MASEML*, thank you for your kinds words! My meetings have finished for the day. Now I can do some real work!  I have to say it's has been a not bad day work wise for me.

*MrsOwen*, I know it's hard to not to take negative reviews personally. But be calm and write a factual reply back. Any good potential clients will see through it. 

Hello everybody else!


----------



## chicinthecity777

This cafe is truly inspirational! I just ordered a make up organiser from Amazon! Can't wait to put all my lipsticks and lip gloss and various lotions and potions together! They are scattered in the drawers at the moment and I often forgot what I have. Thank you *Mindi B*!


----------



## katekluet

MrsO, I agree with Mindi....and I always read lots of reviews and discount a negative one unless there is a pattern...so future thoughtful clients should be doing the same. Try not to let it eat away at you, although that is hard...


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsO, sorry to hear about the review you received. Totally agree with everyone here that it's best to provide a neutral and factual response, and quickly move on. I know this type of negative comments can hurt personally especially when it's your own business, blood, tears and sweats. It's unfortunate that at times, there are people that feel justified to leave unwarranted comments--because they can. Your current and future clients will see through this. Just focus on the success and positive compliments you just received on your big job this weekend. Don't let this tarnish the celebratory mood you should be enjoying.  

I second the voodoo doll.


----------



## Fabfashion

Spring flowers in full bloom along my route to Sephora. Hope they help to brighten your day.


----------



## Fabfashion

Another one. Sorry can only post 1 at the time from my iPhone.


----------



## MASEML

*FabF*, beautiful flowers!! Are these Irises? 

*Vigee*, lol! Yes, it is my month except I haven't taken advantage of it (except for the Nordstrom mascara deal). I guess it is still a good month for me - managed to find a few H things, including my Constance (love). Hope you are having a great day by the pool!


----------



## MASEML

Ladies, I was looking through old photos from my phone and found this cartoon that a friend on LinkedIn posted. This makes me chuckle.


----------



## cat_shmer

xiangxiang -           What organizer did you get?  I've been looking for a good one! Mine is just too small .. I'm running out of room for my *hundreds* of eyeshadows and lipsticks.

MrsO -                  I'm so sorry to hear about your bad review! That would bother me too. It's absolutely ridiculous when people don't bother to listen first to the details of a product. And you know, there have been times where I've driven down to a store to look at something in person but have decided not to get it because of price, but that doesn't mean it's the fault of the store! If the store tells me ahead of time, it's my responsibility to decide whether or not I like the price, not whine about it. Regardless, I am sorry to hear about it, but I'll offer you this (and I know some of the other ladies have mentioned it): when I read reviews, I look at how many positive there are vs how many negative there are. If there are a good deal more positive than there are negative, then I'll discount the negative, especially if there is only one or two negative comments.

Sending lots of love [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chicinthecity777

cat_shmer said:


> xiangxiang -           What organizer did you get?  I've been looking for a good one! Mine is just too small .. I'm running out of room for my *hundreds* of eyeshadows and lipsticks.



cat_shmer, I ordered this one which isn't the biggest. But I think it will be enough to hold what I have. There is a bigger and grander version of it. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...+organiser&dpPl=1&dpID=51dLNIXGh7L&ref=plSrch


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> Ladies, I was looking through old photos from my phone and found this cartoon that a friend on LinkedIn posted. This makes me chuckle.


MASEML, Love this! I get this sometimes with my clients. 

Yes, the yellow and purple flowers are irises. So pretty. Here are a couple more pics. Couldn't post them properly from my iphone. The lilac smells so good whenever I walked by--I wish they'd be around all summer. 

BTW, I picked up the blue Dior mascara. Did you know Dior has 2 blue ones? The bright blue #258 that I've been trying is a waterproof one. Then there's another more like blue sapphire #268 but it's in a regular formulation. The regular formula Diorshow smudged on me yesterday. I think the waterproof formula helps keep it from running. I'm going to a conference tomorrow and plan to wear the blue mascara then. That should be fun.


----------



## cat_shmer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> cat_shmer, I ordered this one which isn't the biggest. But I think it will be enough to hold what I have. There is a bigger and grander version of it.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...+organiser&dpPl=1&dpID=51dLNIXGh7L&ref=plSrch




Thank you!! That size is actually quite perfect


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> MASEML, Love this! I get this sometimes with my clients.
> 
> Yes, the yellow and purple flowers are irises. So pretty. Here are a couple more pics. Couldn't post them properly from my iphone. The lilac smells so good whenever I walked by--I wish they'd be around all summer.
> 
> BTW, I picked up the blue Dior mascara. Did you know Dior has 2 blue ones? The bright blue #258 that I've been trying is a waterproof one. Then there's another more like blue sapphire #268 but it's in a regular formulation. The regular formula Diorshow smudged on me yesterday. I think the waterproof formula helps keep it from running. I'm going to a conference tomorrow and plan to wear the blue mascara then. That should be fun.



Beautiful!! It's nice to see flowers...the only flowers I see are cut flowers at grocery stores, florists, etc. There might be a very small bed of flowers outside of a brownstone but that's rare. 

So you purchased the waterproof mascara version? I live by waterproof mascara (and primer - I know, broken record). The only problem with waterproof is that it takes 2x as a long to remove and I usually dont get all of it. After you've tried on the blue, have your colleagues commented? That will be fun to wear at a conference!


----------



## Mindi B

Vigee, I wanted to say that I posted a link to my lipstick organizer and had it taken down (it looked like it was taking viewers to my Amazon account, which it wasn't, but I got worried, and duh), BUT thanks to xiangxiang you can check out another exemplar of the lipstick/makeup organizer genre.  They are pretty nifty little devices, can be displayed or tucked into drawers and cabinets, and keep my collection neat and accessible.  I love organizers. :shame:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Vigee, I wanted to say that I posted a link to my lipstick organizer and had it taken down (it looked like it was taking viewers to my Amazon account, which it wasn't, but I got worried, and duh), BUT thanks to xiangxiang you can check out another exemplar of the lipstick/makeup organizer genre.  They are pretty nifty little devices, can be displayed or tucked into drawers and cabinets, and keep my collection neat and accessible.  I love organizers. :shame:



*Mindi*, saw your link from my iPhone while by the swimming pool and came back in to the house to look at it on my laptop and POOF! It was gone ~ searched and searched ~ then eventually looked at *xiangxaing's* organizer but it is too small. Would probably need two of them and am considering that option. 

Thanks for the shout-out about your link, couldn't imagine what happened to it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Mindi*, saw your link from my iPhone while by the swimming pool and came back in to the house to look at it on my laptop and POOF! It was gone ~ searched and searched ~ then eventually looked at *xiangxaing's* organizer but it is too small. Would probably need two of them and am considering that option.
> 
> Thanks for the shout-out about your link, couldn't imagine what happened to it.



*Vigee*, on UK amazon it has a huge one, like a makeup wardrobe! You can look into that?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> MASEML, Love this! I get this sometimes with my clients.
> 
> Yes, the yellow and purple flowers are irises. So pretty. Here are a couple more pics. Couldn't post them properly from my iphone. The lilac smells so good whenever I walked by--I wish they'd be around all summer.
> 
> BTW, I picked up the blue Dior mascara. Did you know Dior has 2 blue ones? The bright blue #258 that I've been trying is a waterproof one. Then there's another more like blue sapphire #268 but it's in a regular formulation. The regular formula Diorshow smudged on me yesterday. I think the waterproof formula helps keep it from running. I'm going to a conference tomorrow and plan to wear the blue mascara then. That should be fun.



Beautiful flowers! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Mindi B

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Mindi*, saw your link from my iPhone while by the swimming pool and came back in to the house to look at it on my laptop and POOF! It was gone ~ searched and searched ~ then eventually looked at *xiangxaing's* organizer but it is too small. Would probably need two of them and am considering that option.
> 
> Thanks for the shout-out about your link, couldn't imagine what happened to it.



Sorry, Vigee!  But do search around on Amazon (and The Container Store, and Organize It, and Stacks and Stacks, etc.).  There are LOTS of sizes and configurations out there.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, on UK amazon it has a huge one, like a makeup wardrobe! You can look into that?





Mindi B said:


> Sorry, Vigee!  But do search around on Amazon (and The Container Store, and Organize It, and Stacks and Stacks, etc.).  There are LOTS of sizes and configurations out there.



*xiangxiang* and *Mindi*, Thanks, found so many organizers! Think that I have narrowed it down to one that I like, it looks pretty huge. 

*FabF*, the flower pics are gorgeous!


----------



## meazar

Hello Ladies!  I've had a busy few days-College reunion this weekend and I've been unable to do "routine maintenance", so yesterday was it!  Dermatologist (for a few little fixes), mani, pedi; hair tomorrow.  Have to fight all the years gone by!  My mascaras from Nordstrom are due to arrive tomorrow, as well as another pair of flats.  I am terrified of trying heels this early in my rehab, but the leg is doing better...stronger every day. I'm down to one crutch!  
Beautiful flower pics-the irises are so dramatic, and nothing smells like lilacs!  Wish they all lasted longer though.
*MrsO*, I can so sympathize with the bad review- when it happened to me, I completely obsessed about it.  I agree, take a few deep breaths and answer rationally and calmly; it will help you to let it go and focus on all of the positive reviews that came before.  But I whole-heartedly support the Voodoo Doll idea!!!
Hello to MASEML, Vigee, Mindi,Xiang,Kate, fabfashion,cat, Anna, MrsJDS, Freckles,Madam!!! The weekend is almost here...Cheers!


----------



## Freckles1

Good afternoon/evening ladies!

I love reading all of the notes to Mrs O and the kindness and love all of you have for one another!! 

It is a dreary day here. Yuck. But DH comes home this evening!!! 

Meazar it's always nice to have "maintenance"!! I myself had 2 inches cut today!! And color of course! I hope your reunion was good. I bet you will be back in heels in no time!

Mrs O I love voodoo, karma, kill 'em with kindness... All of the above!! Don't let that review get you down!!

I am going to need an organizer now too!! My cleaning ladies would be very excited as well! Ha!

No cooking this evening! 

Hello to everyone! Happy weekend!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello ladies! DH is cooking dinner. I've volunteered to pour wine and clean up after. 

Mindi, xiangxiang, Vigee, I think I'm going to need the tower sized organizer! Lol. I'll try to organize my eyeshadow drawer this weekend. I barely wear any and it's usually the same 2 colors (light beige and light pink) but I always buy new ones in jewel tones and just couldn't pull it off. So they sit in the drawer hidden away. 

MASEML, the blue mascara is very subtle despite looking very blue electric in the tube. It's when you look from a certain angle that you can see the blue which adds to the intrigue. Love it! Tomorrow is a conference at my grad school that they host every year and attendees range from current grad students to alumni to industry people. I hope we have good speakers or it can make for a long day (or I'll leave early and go shoes shopping). Last year's keynote speaker was Richard Wurman, TED Conference founder. And Malcolm Gladwell comes every few years as he's an alum. 

meazar, I'm sure you'll look wonderful at your reunion. 

Vigee, I'm loving the label maker and trying to think what else needs labelling.  The labels are removable but I'd suggest pulling it off slowly, and I've only used the clear one. I even used a blowdryer to soften it first just in case--had to do that on one box where the label was slightly crooked. 

I've been thinking about getting one of these clear drawer organizers to store my scarves and other small items but not sure where to put it. Someone started the displaying/organizing thread and the OP used one of these.

Hope everyone is having a good evening!


----------



## dharma

Just a quick stop, it's been a crazed week. Hope you are all well and enjoying spring!

MrsJDS, love the shoes and your job description is just "wow". 
MrsO, I'm sure it'll blow over in no time. I am also skeptical of bad reviews, especially when out of balance with so many excellent ones. It's quite easy to read when people are unreasonable.
Vigee, take a few laps for me in the pool!

Have a great Friday everyone!!!


----------



## dharma

FabF somehow I missed your flower pics! Just gorgeous, I adore irises!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dharma said:


> Just a quick stop, it's been a crazed week. Hope you are all well and enjoying spring!
> 
> MrsJDS, love the shoes and your job description is just "wow".
> MrsO, I'm sure it'll blow over in no time. I am also skeptical of bad reviews, especially when out of balance with so many excellent ones. It's quite easy to read when people are unreasonable.
> *Vigee, take a few laps for me in the pool!*
> 
> Have a great Friday everyone!!!



TGIF ladies! This past week has been epic on this cafe thread, so many various topics and a great many posts.

*dharma*, my idea of laps is sitting on a float in the pool. Absolutely zero in terms of burning calories:







Hello to all and hope that everyone has a great day!


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> TGIF ladies! This past week has been epic on this cafe thread, so many various topics and a great many posts.
> 
> *dharma*, my idea of laps is sitting on a float in the pool. Absolutely zero in terms of burning calories:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to all and hope that everyone has a great day!


*Vigee*, this is absolutely picturesque! are those buoys to mark the deep end from the shallow end? Love it!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> *Vigee*, this is absolutely picturesque! are those buoys to mark the deep end from the shallow end? Love it!



*MASEML*, thanks! The buoys are attached to a an automatic swimming pool cleaner. All they do is get in the way when I roll off my lounge and do a few laps. 

What are you up to today? Are you finally back in the Big Apple? 

*AnnaE*, are you home from London? How was your flight and how are you?


----------



## Fabfashion

Good morning, ladies! TGIF! Having a quick break at the conference. So far the opening speaker from Stanford is very good. Hope other speakers will be just as good, especially after lunch. 

Vigee, great pic! I'll be floating all day if I have a pool like that too. Are you going to NM and H today?

Dharma, great to see you pop by. Hope you'll be able to relax on the weekend. 

Hi to everyone else! Got to head back in.


----------



## AnnaE

Ladies -- back in NYC and back to work right away!

*MrsOwen* -- this sounds like a very unpleasant experience for you, but honestly, I expect every business to have negative reviews when looking them up online -- it almost looks too curated otherwise! You cannot please everyone anyway. I can definitely see how you would be upset over it though, I would probably ruminate over it for days!

*Xiangxiang* -- show us how it turns out! Now if I could get one for my perfume collection 

*Fabfashion* -- lovely flowers! The smell must be divine. So Dior makes waterproof color mascara then? That was my only concern about Chanel, their color ones are not waterproof. Re: clear drawer organizers for scarves... I think you need to hide it form the light as silk will fake when exposed to the light

*Meazar* -- sounds like a busy day! Hope you are pleased with the result. As someone who has broken bones multiple times... heels are usually ok if you don't feel pain when you put them on.

*Vigee* -- how nice! Beautiful view -- I am jealous. And nice nail polish color  Thanks for asking my flight -- it was pleasantly uneventful, and I watched 3 movies, accompanying them with several glasses of wine. I finally watched Gone Girl, which was most disturbing. 

Attaching a photo of working / eating lunch at the Serpentine in London on Wed. NYC is so hot compared to London, definitely no lunches outside for me like that any time soon.


----------



## alismarr

VigeeLeBrun said:


> TGIF ladies! This past week has been epic on this cafe thread, so many various topics and a great many posts.
> 
> *dharma*, my idea of laps is sitting on a float in the pool. Absolutely zero in terms of burning calories:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to all and hope that everyone has a great day!



Oh Vigee, I am so jealous.  I am watching hailstones the size of marbles bouncing off my lawn.


----------



## MSO13

Morning ladies!

I have modern day injury today, I think I fell asleep reading my iPad and clocked myself on the nose and it's a little bit painful.

I posted a non confrontation polite reply to my reviewer and will try to close the book on the episode. Thanks to all you guys for sharing your thoughts on reviews. I have a few new positive reviews to add and have only ever had one other negative experience which I also replied politely to. I do not want it to ruin my first weekend off in what feels like forever!!

I need to go look for black bathing suit bottoms as mine have gone missing somewhere in our house or maybe I accidentally purged them during a cleaning fit. 

AnnaE, that looks like a lovely lunch spot. The weather in the NE looks cooler next week fortunately. If it stays this hot, we're all going to have to cannonball into Vigee's pool! 

Fab, your flower photos were gorgeous. My lilacs are gone but my old wild roses look amazing. I can't take credit for any of our flowers, we just let the gardener rip out anything dead and try to keep the rest of it alive and not too overgrown. We have this one dark red variety that is almost cocoa brown which I love but it dies as soon as I cut them. 

Vigee, we have the yard space for a pool but DH doesn't want one. I've looked into a smaller plunge pool for a different part of the garden and maybe someday he'll relent. A girl can dream!

Hi Dharma, hope you have a relaxing weekend planned after a busy week. 

Hello to everyone, I know I'll leave someone out so I'll cheat and just say happy Friday to all!


----------



## AnnaE

Ladies --

Stopped by the Greenwich H boutique at lunch today, and they had just received those bow ties this morning! 

Well. If you have a young daughter or a female relative, this would be a cute gift to wear in her hair. I could also see it as great for dogs. I don't think my cat would take well to it. 

They are smaller than they look in photos and come in several colorways. $180 I think.


----------



## MASEML

AnnaE said:


> Ladies --
> 
> Stopped by the Greenwich H boutique at lunch today, and they had just received those bow ties this morning!
> 
> Well. If you have a young daughter or a female relative, this would be a cute gift to wear in her hair. I could also see it as great for dogs. I don't think my cat would take well to it.
> 
> They are smaller than they look in photos and come in several colorways. $180 I think.




*AnnaE*, how is the Greenwich boutique? Anything good today besides the cute bow ties?  Been meaning to visit a high school friend who bought a place up there (been meaning for 2 years - it is much easier and more things to do if they come to the city), but this would be a compelling reason to go if the boutique is good. How does it compare? Is it at the top of the street or near the railroad?


----------



## AnnaE

*MASEML* -- I did not spend that much time there today, so cannot really comment on bags. Seemed well-stocked on scarves; lots of enamel bracelets also -- that's what I looked at. They do get a lot of good stuff just because there are so many potential customers there. I would say worth a visit, especially if you are visiting a friend.

If you stand on the avenue with your back to the train station, it will be several blocks up the ave on your right hand side. Once you pass the Starbucks, it is right there.


----------



## MASEML

AnnaE said:


> *MASEML* -- I did not spend that much time there today, so cannot really comment on bags. Seemed well-stocked on scarves; lots of enamel bracelets also -- that's what I looked at. They do get a lot of good stuff just because there are so many potential customers there. I would say worth a visit, especially if you are visiting a friend.
> 
> If you stand on the avenue with your back to the train station, it will be several blocks up the ave on your right hand side. Once you pass the Starbucks, it is right there.



Got it! Thanks - will have to visit one day. Can't believe you reverse commute every day but sounds like you've got a good gig that you can work remotely whenever you want. That's terrific!!


----------



## Suncatcher

Hi ladies - I have been down a rabbit hole all week on something that is the hardest thing I have to had to think about in some time!  No sign of this ending any time soon ... Anyway I just wanted to say to Vigee and Anna how much I enjoyed your pics. A nice visual change from staring a words on a screen. And mrsO - I'm sorry to hear about the bad review especially after the amazing weekend you just had. Sounds like you have handled it well. Thank you for all of your compliments on my shoes and job. While I work hard away today (picture smoke coming out of my head) I am wearing the attached shoes!


----------



## Freckles1

Mrs JDS those shoes are gorgeous!! So is your pedicure!
I bet you are ready to take your thinking cap off and have a cocktail soon [emoji106]

Vigee your pool is gorgeous. Flowers too!

Anna E H sounds enticing!! I think MASEML is ready for some goodies  

Mrs Owens I hope the iPad has not left a bruise!! These things happen!!!  Sounds like you are back in the saddle after writing to the reviewer. Good for you!

FabF beautiful photos. All it has done here the past 2 days is rain rain rain. Yuck. It's only 3:35 and I need a drink!!

My DS HS baseball coach just quit so we are a bit perplexed about who is coaching the summer team... Which btw we paid a lot of $ to be a part of....
DH may have to pony up with a couple of the other Dad's. But to be honest, they may do a better job the this coach!! They have in the past!! 
DD has her dance recital this weekend and an ice skating competition next weekend. My life is not yet my own when it comes to summer. It should be soon though....

Anyway, hello ladies I've missed! Hope everyone has a lovely Friday!!!


----------



## katekluet

I am enjoying MrsJDSs shoes, FabFs flowers and Vigees pool time! And Anna, what idyllic working conditions!!
You all inspired me to purge and organize my makeup drawers, then I moved on to other cupboards and drawers .....
The TF rep at my NM said that his lipsticks ae designed not to need lip pencils. I do still use lip prep though, Guerlains KissKiss. I use clear plastic organizers in the drawers with different sized compartments. 
Found a fun cookbook at Costco today, Plenty....it is all veges and really interesting combos and seasonings, many main course ideas. Great reviews on Amazon. Dharma, I think you would especially like it. 
Meazar, have fun at your reunion, yes, have to really look good for those 
Enjoy the weekend, everyone!


----------



## MASEML

Ladies, happy beginning of the weekend for those on the East Coast. *Freckles*, hang in there - you'll be celebrating soon! GO RANGERS! 8pm ladies, 8pm. 

*Dharma*, I saw something on the Today Show the other day and thought I would be fun for your kids to do in the city. Sometime in July or August, a big slip and slide mini waterpark will be set up in Central Park. That will be so fun for kids and adults!! I wish I had paid more attn the day it aired but it's a waterpark that is traveling the country. 

*MrsO*, oh no! How's your nose doing now? Definitely a modern day injury. When my friend has internet issues such that she can't browse the Internet, we keep joking that it's a first world problem. 

*FabF*, did people notice the mascara? How was your conference? 

*MrsJDS *, love your Mary Janes peeptoes! They remind me of a pair of Loubies I tried on last Fall - metallic Python. Seriously similar. 

*Freckles*, it's too easy with stores within one subway ride (and with an unlimited subway pass). My SA just called me to ask if I was interested in something. I turned it down as I have it already in a very similar Colour - nothing too exciting. You are so lucky that you don't have a H in your city (or do you)? 

*Meazar*, enjoy your reunion! How are your legs doing? Are you running marathons yet?  

*Kate*, did you Spring clean today? Wow. Please send some of that motivation this way - I need inspiration. Maybe next weekend.

*AnnaE*, now that I'm properly able to write - your lunch view from London was stunning. How did you even concentrate on working? I'd be staring into yonder. I immediately thought of bugs being that you were near water but then realized London isn't that humid or hot. 

Big waves to all! Cheers!


----------



## AnnaE

Ladies -- been up since 4:30am because of the jetlag. I have to go run 10k today, and it's already so hot and humid out, and the race is not for another 2.5 hours. 

*MrsOwen* -- I hope your nose is doing fine! 

*MrsJDS* -- whoa!!! Those are some killer heels. I really like the texture and the color.

*MASEML* -- I would rather be outside with a nice view than stuck at the hotel! London did not seem to have many bugs, thankfully, although we were told in Edinburgh that it can become a problem in the summer. I hope you do get a chance to visit the Greenwich boutique; I try to see as many boutiques / counters as I can just for the sake of the experience.

*Kate* -- oh I have been on those organizing binges! I always start with my scarf drawers, lingerie drawer, and then move onto lipsticks. Interesting comment on the lipstick / lipliner. I usually wear my Chanel ones without lipliner except for a few select colors (where it serves to intensify the color). I know I probably should use lipliner more often (just like I should use mascara primer), but I am too lazy....


----------



## MSO13

Morning all! 

Lol, yes my nose is better today, thanks! I must have just bumped it while asleep. 

I need to run a few errands and get organized around the house which seems like a popular chore around the cafe this week. 

Last night I found myself considering the worlds most expensive bag charm, the micro Fendi Peekaboo. I know it holds nothing but I find them so cute! I like the white which has black resin. Opinions welcome!!

Hope everyone has a lovely Saturday planned!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Saturday, everyone! Just a quick hello as I need to go get ready. We're all going to Vietnamese for lunch. Yum!

The conference yesterday was painful, literally. The speakers were very good, the facility brand new and world class but the chairs that's another story. Well, let's just say they're made of very hard thin plastic and by the time I came back from lunch I just couldn't sit on it any longer. I'm going to write a feedback to the school about those chairs. They can't expect people to sit on them for 7 hours--it's cruel!

AnnaE, now that's some view! I wouldn't be able to concentrate on work. I know what you mean about a clear container for the silk scarves and probably leather bracelets too. They're probably too tall to put inside my closet shelves out of sunlight unless I get the 3 drawers one. I was mainly looking for ways to store my scarves that have no box. May be I'll just get gift boxes and store them in there instead. 

MrsO, ouch on the nose. Glad to hear it's better. Definitely a modern day injury. I'm the last person to talk about charms since I went crazy on the Rodeos and didn't use them--all in the name of 'hard to find' item. And don't forget my 2 padlock charms that are still sitting in their boxes. The Peekaboo is very cute but I can get a belt, a bracelet, killer heels or a non-H bag for the price. Plus, the mall in town here that has a lot of knock off items are full of these Fendi charms. I've seen some people hung these charms on their bags down by the high end shopping district but I can't tell real from fakes. 

MASEML, I didn't wear the blue mascara yesterday. I was in a rush leaving and the mascara was still in its box somewhere so I didn't have time to look for it. The other night when I still had it on, I used my dark blue Nars pencil called Dark Rite on top of my black liner and it made the whole thing popped further. I'm going to replicate it on Monday and see if anyone notices. But then I sometimes do blue, green or purple shadows, discreetly, and no one ever said anything. 

Hi Vigee, Madam, MrsJDS, Kate, dharma, meazar, SCG, Cat and everyone else!


----------



## Fabfashion

Hi ladies, just finished lunch. Funny how it can take over an hour for DDs to finish just a tiny amount of food. 

AnnaE, yes Dior has waterproof colour mascara. I only saw blue though. It looks blue electric in the tube but doesn't come out bright blue on the lashes unless one has pale/blonde lashes. 

MrsJDS, love your heels! You've got a great collection of shoes. Mine are usually black with occasionally taupe, grey and red. 

meazar, hope you're having a fun reunion!

Vigee, another day by the pool? When are you heading back to H?

Freckles, all the best with your DD's ice skating competition and your DS's driving test. I'm sure your DH and friends will do a great job coaching your DS's baseball team. 

MrsO, I have so much to organize as well as purge. It's becoming a weekly weekend job. 

Will stop by later.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

alismarr said:


> Oh Vigee, I am so jealous.  I am watching hailstones the size of marbles bouncing off my lawn.





MrsJDS said:


> Hi ladies - I have been down a rabbit hole all week on something that is the hardest thing I have to had to think about in some time!  No sign of this ending any time soon ... Anyway I just wanted to say to Vigee and Anna how much I enjoyed your pics. A nice visual change from staring a words on a screen. And mrsO - I'm sorry to hear about the bad review especially after the amazing weekend you just had. Sounds like you have handled it well. Thank you for all of your compliments on my shoes and job. While I work hard away today (picture smoke coming out of my head) I am wearing the attached shoes!
> View attachment 3012820



Hi ladies and happy Saturday. The weather this afternoon has turned, so I came inside to catch up at the cafe. 

Thanks for all the love for my pool pic. 

*alismarr*, welcome to the cafe and so sorry to hear about the hailstones in your yard. Hopefully this has stopped by now and the sun is now shining.

*AnnaE*, enjoyed your Serpentine in London pic. It looks calm and peaceful and like you had a healthy lunch. The Greenwich H store sounds like it has fantastic stock. Did you any enamels that you liked?

*MrsO*, will google the micro Fendi Peekaboo. Know that the Fendi bag charms are all the rage and glad that you are feeling better 

*MrsJDS*, WOWZA, that is one killer pic of your heels. In my dreams I am wearing those shoes with that heel height  Loved your post and trying to visualize you with steam coming out of your head wearing sexy stilettos.

*FabF*, best of luck with your organizing and purging projects this weekend. Have not opened my new label maker yet :le sigh: Does thinking about it count towards the goal of actually doing it? Funny comment in your post about your DDs taking so much time to eat a small amount of food. They must be so cute!

*kate*, thanks for the KissKiss recommendation and will check out the cookbook, Plenty on Amazon.

*Freckles*, hope that your DH and few other DFs can commit to the coaching position for your DS and that your DD enjoys her sporting events this weekend. 

*xiangxiang*, have been very bad and haven't made it back to the mall this week for a repeat visit. Driving and shopping simply have not been in the cards due to the good weather but will get over to the mall eventually next week. Guess that I am not an elite shopper by any means, lol. How are you and have you been out to your country home recently?

Hope that everyone is having a great weekend and hello to anyone that I may have missed.


----------



## Fabfashion

Just lost a post, ugh!

Vigee, the weather has turned here too. It's been raining on and off and is expected to continue until tomorrow. Was hoping to take DDs to the zoo again but will now have to wait until next weekend. DH is doing a long cycling ride for the Heart & Stroke Foundation tomorrow--they're closing the highway once a year just for this event. It'll be raining but he's still planning to go at 6 am no less. Thinking about labeling sure counts! I've decided not to label my shoe boxes--too much work! But may label my paper files once I organize them--eventually. 

AnnaE, here's the blue Dior waterproof mascara. http://www.sephora.com/diorshow-waterproof-mascara-P99901?skuId=838771 Find it works best on top of 1 coat of black mascara first. Tested it with just a primer today (I did listen, MASEML) but it doesn't have as much impact as on top of black. Thanks, Vigee, for recommending.

alismarr, welcome to the cafe! Hope you stop by and chat again. 

xiangxiang, are you at your country home this weekend? Have you tried any more new restaurants in the neighbourhood?

BTW, was reading up on how to care for coated jeans and learned that if you find the wax on the jeans starts to wear off, then you can use Otter wax to recoat your jeans again. Just lightly rub the wax bar onto the fabric. I'm going to order one and try it on the pair of skinnies that my housekeeper put into the washer and dryer. 

Well, I better go get a few things done before DDs wake up from their nap.


----------



## AnnaE

Ladies --

Went out to take a look at color mascara, yet again, and finally made a purchase.

I looked at the Dior waterproof blue one (thank you Fabfashion for enabling), and was about to buy it as it was a very elegant, subdued blue, but they had a purple / plum one! It is supposed to be new and they only had it for a few days. So that's what I got. Not waterproof though, just like my old Chanel one, but let's see how it wears. I am a natural dark blonde, but my eyelashes are pretty dark with blue / gray eyes, and it shows quite nicely, but it is more like a hint of color. I really like it. Will report back on how it wears!

*Vigee* -- H actually did a pop up boutique at Grand Central for a few months that had a ton of enamels, and I mentally bought all of them every time I passed by  I am really not comfortable with bracelets though... I have some H leather ones that I can sort of tolerate for special occasions when I just stand around with a glass of wine, but for daily use (i.e., sitting at my Bloomberg keyboard or laptop), it just does not work for me. DH surprised me a lovely garnet tennis bracelet recently, and I wore it for a few weeks as a token of gratitude, but it is sitting in my jewelry box now...

*Fabfashion* -- re: clear containers. It is so tricky I think, because you would want to have easy access to the scares and see what it in your collection, but then also preserve them well. The dyes they use on scarves these days should be more resistant to sunlight that the dyes of yesteryear, but I would hate for you to have your scarves faded. Do you have any H shoe boxes per chance? They are a good size for scarves actually.

That wax is good for Barbour coats also, but I have never tried it on jeans. Let us know how your experiment goes -- I am sure it will be very successful.

*MrsOwen* -- I say go for it only if you will use it! I think they are cute, but Fabfashion is right, at that price point, you could get something you would actually wear. Glad your nose is better


----------



## Freckles1

Hello ladies!

Great photo of the mascara AnnaE. I may have to copy....

Sitting at DD dance rehearsal for the recital. Lots of crazy going on here. If I may gossip a moment... I just saw a horrific breast augmentation walk by. Bless her heart she is showing theming like one of us would show off a new B!!!! I couldn't even look her in the eye!! Back to topic...

FabF sounds like you had a good day. Your lunch sounds delicious. Good luck labeling tomorrow!! You are much more tenacious than I!!!!

Mrs O Those Fendi bugs were out and about everywhere in Manhattan last weekend!! They are darling...

Meazar hope you are having a ball with your college girls. Love my college friends. 

MASEML what are you up to?

The baseball coach is staying in for summer. This is a big relief!! Going to dinner with another couple tonight ( the boyfriends ) I'm sure we will be catty and have lots of laughs. 

Everyone I missed hello!!!


----------



## MSO13

Evening all! 

I got my errands done and I'm currently washing, sorting and storing all my sweaters and getting my shawls ready for storage. I'm super anxious about moths, they are an issue in our house so I've cleaned my shawls, brushed them, frozen them and now I think I'm ready to pack them in a breathable storage bag/box thing. I have a few natural sachets to add to the container. The individual shawls are folded in their tissue and original boxes. This should work, right? 

I also bought a few items to organize my bracelets. The orange boxes have taken over an important drawer so I need to reclaim the space. I plan to label the boxes and stick them in a closet unless I'm traveling and need the dust bags/boxes. I have a label maker at the office. I got some plain brown suede like fabric to line the drawers. I think this will help me rotate wearing my collection, free up drawer space and help me feel like I'm shopping from my closet. Both items are from the Container Store.

In other shopping, I got some great muscle tee type shirts from JCrew for $9 each, some plain black bikini bottoms on sale and my favorite white shirt from Uniqlo. Nothing exciting but all affordable staples. 

Freckles, that's so funny. My GF got hers done last year and couldn't stop showing them to everyone too! She went to the best guy in our area so they're natural/normal looking but I guess there's all kinds! 

Anna, thanks for the great photo. That looks exactly like the color I was thinking would suit me though I have light brown eyes. Will definitely investigate. Thanks for the thought on the Fendi!

Fab, thanks also to you. That is something to consider I suppose, I've never worried about perceived fakes etc except for this one LV bag I have that was knocked off everywhere so I stopped carrying it for a long time. 

Vigee, I hope you're enjoying your weekend. Would love your opinion on the Micro Peekaboo if you take a look online! 

Kate, I gave my SIL Plenty not too long ago-she loved it. 

Hello to everyone, hope the weekend is off to a great start!


----------



## AnnaE

MrsOwen3 said:


> Evening all!
> 
> I got my errands done and I'm currently washing, sorting and storing all my sweaters and getting my shawls ready for storage. I'm super anxious about moths, they are an issue in our house so I've cleaned my shawls, brushed them, frozen them and now I think I'm ready to pack them in a breathable storage bag/box thing. I have a few natural sachets to add to the container. The individual shawls are folded in their tissue and original boxes. This should work, right?
> 
> I also bought a few items to organize my bracelets. The orange boxes have taken over an important drawer so I need to reclaim the space. I plan to label the boxes and stick them in a closet unless I'm traveling and need the dust bags/boxes. I have a label maker at the office. I got some plain brown suede like fabric to line the drawers. I think this will help me rotate wearing my collection, free up drawer space and help me feel like I'm shopping from my closet. Both items are from the Container Store.
> 
> In other shopping, I got some great muscle tee type shirts from JCrew for $9 each, some plain black bikini bottoms on sale and my favorite white shirt from Uniqlo. Nothing exciting but all affordable staples.
> 
> Freckles, that's so funny. My GF got hers done last year and couldn't stop showing them to everyone too! She went to the best guy in our area so they're natural/normal looking but I guess there's all kinds!
> 
> Anna, thanks for the great photo. That looks exactly like the color I was thinking would suit me though I have light brown eyes. Will definitely investigate. Thanks for the thought on the Fendi!
> 
> Fab, thanks also to you. That is something to consider I suppose, I've never worried about perceived fakes etc except for this one LV bag I have that was knocked off everywhere so I stopped carrying it for a long time.
> 
> Vigee, I hope you're enjoying your weekend. Would love your opinion on the Micro Peekaboo if you take a look online!
> 
> Kate, I gave my SIL Plenty not too long ago-she loved it.
> 
> Hello to everyone, hope the weekend is off to a great start!



*MrsOwen* -- I think I am a sartorial idiot this season. Were you talking about an actual bag, and not just a charm? I googled it, and it looks like it's a bag. They are very cute! But when I was in London, I saw several women with similar (size-wise) Chanel ones, and they did not look too elegant when stuffed to the brim with an iPhone and credit cards / cash. Maybe if you put your phone elsewhere, it could work for cards, cash and lipstick?


----------



## MSO13

AnnaE said:


> *MrsOwen* -- I think I am a sartorial idiot this season. Were you talking about an actual bag, and not just a charm? I googled it, and it looks like it's a bag. They are very cute! But when I was in London, I saw several women with similar (size-wise) Chanel ones, and they did not look too elegant when stuffed to the brim with an iPhone and credit cards / cash. Maybe if you put your phone elsewhere, it could work for cards, cash and lipstick?




Ha, yes it is a very tiny bag. I would likely use it as a charm or as an outside pocket on my larger bags or for running a quick errand. I wouldn't want to stuff it and I don't think it would hold my phone but we'll see!

And no you are definitely not a sartorial idiot!!


----------



## AnnaE

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ha, yes it is a very tiny bag. I would likely use it as a charm or as an outside pocket on my larger bags or for running a quick errand. I wouldn't want to stuff it and I don't think it would hold my phone but we'll see!



Honestly... I would get it! You said before your style is a rock-n-roll, right? It would absolutely go with that. If it you will use it and it will bring you much joy, why not?

Is J Crew having a sale or is that just your local store? I love their sales, but that is how I end up with many identical basics.

I adore your well-organized CDC collection. One of these days I will be able to wear bracelets (do they have therapy sessions for that?! it seems psychological at this point) and will curate a collection of my own. 

On the issue of moths -- cold storage should work, and it seems like you have taken every possible precaution with your shawls. I have a very rare fur (pre-ban heirloom leopard ) that goes to cold storage every summer, and that place is certainly cold enough that no moths can survive it (yes, I asked to go on a tour  ).

*Freckles* -- if you like that color, Chanel does make a similar one. That's the one I had before, although it did not have much staying power and dried out quickly. The Dior one wore successfully through dinner and wine with girlfriends, so it's a good start.

Also so funny: re augmentation. I can see how getting something like that done is almost like accessorizing, so one would want to show it off.


----------



## cat_shmer

Hello, all! Very busy weekend - somehow my cat, Fleming, and two dogs escaped from my home so I had to drive around looking for them! It took an hour or so, but I found them thankfully! They were all hanging out together, which was cute, but I was pretty scared !! But now I am calm, hanging with them in the den, watching the sunset. Hope you ladies have had a good weekend thus far !!


----------



## MSO13

AnnaE said:


> Honestly... I would get it! You said before your style is a rock-n-roll, right? It would absolutely go with that. If it you will use it and it will bring you much joy, why not?
> 
> Is J Crew having a sale or is that just your local store? I love their sales, but that is how I end up with many identical basics.
> 
> I adore your well-organized CDC collection. One of these days I will be able to wear bracelets (do they have therapy sessions for that?! it seems psychological at this point) and will curate a collection of my own.
> 
> On the issue of moths -- cold storage should work, and it seems like you have taken every possible precaution with your shawls. I have a very rare fur (pre-ban heirloom leopard ) that goes to cold storage every summer, and that place is certainly cold enough that no moths can survive it (yes, I asked to go on a tour  ).
> 
> *Freckles* -- if you like that color, Chanel does make a similar one. That's the one I had before, although it did not have much staying power and dried out quickly. The Dior one wore successfully through dinner and wine with girlfriends, so it's a good start.
> 
> Also so funny: re augmentation. I can see how getting something like that done is almost like accessorizing, so one would want to show it off.



I think it's all JCrew stores, it was an additional 40% off sale but that means final sale so I only buy that in store so I can try them on first. Yes, I also end up with duplicates of my favorite tees in particular. I have this one 3/4 sleeve tee from American Apparel in 8 colors!

Hit send too quick, I'll keep thinking about the bag. I don't think there's a rush and I think it's really cute. I'm going to investigate further and look for discount offers, I have no department store charge cards but I think I can get a little discount if I get one just for this.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsO, wow! Love how your bracelets look in the organizers--look just like the store display! I wish we have a container store here. I was just browsing their website last night but would prefer to be able to see the items in person. 

AnnaE, I saw the plum one yesterday at Sephora too. I won't show on my black lashes though unless there's an ultra violet one. As is, the bright blue is only shows up just a hint and that's after multiple coats. I think the plum will look fab on you! 

Freckles, sometimes too much of a good thing is not necessary a good thing. Lol. But then she may be thinking that if no one notices, why bother.  You should try the plum or blue mascara. I'm really liking how it looks. It's like wearing a sexy lingerie under your conservative suit. IYKWIM. 

cat_shmer, that's super scary! So glad you found your furbabies.  Years ago my late Maltese snug out of the house while DH opened the door to grab the newspaper. We didn't even know she was gone until hours later. One thousand flyers and about 4 hours of door-to-door canvassing and we didn't find her. I couldn't sleep all night worrying about her. The next day I canvassed farther out and got a phone call from a vet clinic that their client had found my girl and brought her into get the microship scanned. I was so happy and relieved. Needless to say, I now microchipped all my furkids. 

Good night, ladies! Hope everyone had a great day.


----------



## MSO13

cat_shmer said:


> Hello, all! Very busy weekend - somehow my cat, Fleming, and two dogs escaped from my home so I had to drive around looking for them! It took an hour or so, but I found them thankfully! They were all hanging out together, which was cute, but I was pretty scared !! But now I am calm, hanging with them in the den, watching the sunset. Hope you ladies have had a good weekend thus far !!



Oh no! I'm so glad you found them and that they were all together! Our guys used to be able to go wander when we lived in a less urban area but now they're house bound but it's always scary when you can't find them. My shop cat likes to mess with my staff and try to escape our studio but only when I'm not around. They've had to tackle her! Glad they're safe at home and you can relax now!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Up close and personal at the Devon Hoese Show:
Chow time


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Bath time:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

5 gaiters:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

A pair of speedsters:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Best hat at the show:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

"Hey!  Where's my ribbon?"


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Some spectators would rather be elsewhere:


----------



## cat_shmer

Fabfashion -      Thank you for your story! Makes me feel better; I felt like a bad mom !! But I'm so glad I found them, I don't know how they got out in the first place.

MrsOwen -        Awh! You have a shop kitty! I've definitely seen pictures, I remember her being so sweet and cute.


----------



## Mindi B

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ha, yes it is a very tiny bag. I would likely use it as a charm or as an outside pocket on my larger bags or for running a quick errand. I wouldn't want to stuff it and I don't think it would hold my phone but we'll see!
> 
> And no you are definitely not a sartorial idiot!!



MrsO, a few weeks ago on this thread I was talked down from the mini-bag trend by the ladies here.  In particular, Vigee's daughter, who works in the fashion industry, gave it a negative.    For me, I could too easily picture it sitting sadly in my closet a few months from now. BUT, even though I decided not to participate, I still think they are cute.  Once the trend is over, would you use the Fendi as an evening bag, perhaps?
In the end, I agree with AnnaE--If it will bring you joy, go for it!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Evening all!
> 
> I got my errands done and I'm currently washing, sorting and storing all my sweaters and getting my shawls ready for storage. I'm super anxious about moths, they are an issue in our house so I've cleaned my shawls, brushed them, frozen them and now I think I'm ready to pack them in a breathable storage bag/box thing. I have a few natural sachets to add to the container. The individual shawls are folded in their tissue and original boxes. This should work, right?
> 
> I also bought a few items to organize my bracelets. The orange boxes have taken over an important drawer so I need to reclaim the space. I plan to label the boxes and stick them in a closet unless I'm traveling and need the dust bags/boxes. I have a label maker at the office. I got some plain brown suede like fabric to line the drawers. I think this will help me rotate wearing my collection, free up drawer space and help me feel like I'm shopping from my closet. Both items are from the Container Store.
> 
> In other shopping, I got some great muscle tee type shirts from JCrew for $9 each, some plain black bikini bottoms on sale and my favorite white shirt from Uniqlo. Nothing exciting but all affordable staples.
> 
> Freckles, that's so funny. My GF got hers done last year and couldn't stop showing them to everyone too! She went to the best guy in our area so they're natural/normal looking but I guess there's all kinds!
> 
> Anna, thanks for the great photo. That looks exactly like the color I was thinking would suit me though I have light brown eyes. Will definitely investigate. Thanks for the thought on the Fendi!
> 
> Fab, thanks also to you. That is something to consider I suppose, I've never worried about perceived fakes etc except for this one LV bag I have that was knocked off everywhere so I stopped carrying it for a long time.
> 
> *Vigee, I hope you're enjoying your weekend. Would love your opinion on the Micro Peekaboo if you take a look online! *
> 
> Kate, I gave my SIL Plenty not too long ago-she loved it.
> 
> Hello to everyone, hope the weekend is off to a great start!



*MrsO*, this post is dedicated to you, girlfriend  
Will check back in for a longer post at the cafe a little later. 

Love your pics and if I have ANY counter space in my closets or cabinets that are not already filled to the brim and overflowing with orange boxes, surely I will merchandise my H better. As it is all my H pieces are neatly tucked in their boxes  with stacks upon stacks. Your acrylic stacked boxes and velvet bangle holders look wonderful. 

The Fendi Micro Peekaboo bag? LOVE IT. Think that if you are going to buy it to do so now while the small bag trend is hot ~ although I think it will have pretty long run time. Go for it! Which color and hardware are you considering?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> MrsO, a few weeks ago on this thread I was talked down from the mini-bag trend by the ladies here.  In particular, Vigee's daughter, who works in the fashion industry, gave it a negative.    For me, I could too easily picture it sitting sadly in my closet a few months from now. BUT, even though I decided not to participate, I still think they are cute.  Once the trend is over, would you use the Fendi as an evening bag, perhaps?
> In the end, I agree with AnnaE--If it will bring you joy, go for it!



*Mindi*, my DD still does not like the micro bag trend and stands firmly on this issue. The Fendi Peekaboo bag is the FIRST one that I have seen that I actually like.


----------



## dharma

Happy Sunday morning ladies!...and gents. Do we have any gents? we should
Had such a crazy week, and tomorrow it starts all over again. Yesterday I worked a bit and last night was the wedding. It was one of the most beautiful weddings in a very special location, with flowers that were insanely gorgeous. I'll post a few flower pics in the next post since we all seem to be flower lovers.

MadameB, the horses are really magnificent! Thank you! I love the tired doggies too 

Cat and fabF, your per stories give me anxiety! I have a few of those stories myself. I am so happy that everything turned out well for your babies! 

Mrs.O, if it doesn't take too much from your kelly progress and you love it, go for it. But... I have found that when I am asking others opinions, it means I shouldn't because things I am truly in love with and really want, I never ask. Does that make sense? When I've pulled the trigger on items I wasn't sure about, I usually end up regretting or returning.

MrsJDS, another amazing pair of shoes! Love!!!!


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> MrsO, a few weeks ago on this thread I was talked down from the mini-bag trend by the ladies here.  In particular, Vigee's daughter, who works in the fashion industry, gave it a negative.    For me, I could too easily picture it sitting sadly in my closet a few months from now. BUT, even though I decided not to participate, I still think they are cute.  Once the trend is over, would you use the Fendi as an evening bag, perhaps?
> In the end, I agree with AnnaE--If it will bring you joy, go for it!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsO*, this post is dedicated to you, girlfriend
> Will check back in for a longer post at the cafe a little later.
> 
> Love your pics and if I have ANY counter space in my closets or cabinets that are not already filled to the brim and overflowing with orange boxes, surely I will merchandise my H better. As it is all my H pieces are neatly tucked in their boxes  with stacks upon stacks. Your acrylic stacked boxes and velvet bangle holders look wonderful.
> 
> The Fendi Micro Peekaboo bag? LOVE IT. Think that if you are going to buy it to do so now while the small bag trend is hot ~ although I think it will have pretty long run time. Go for it! Which color and hardware are you considering?





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Mindi*, my DD still does not like the micro bag trend and stands firmly on this issue. The Fendi Peekaboo bag is the FIRST one that I have seen that I actually like.



Thank you guys for reminding me of this convo, I actually weighed in on your post Mindi and gave it a negative due to price which I must admit is still my reservation. 

I think they are so so cute though and now that it's summer and I wear black midi or maxi length stretchy dresses 5 days a week lugging around my HAC is giving me Birkin elbow (a much sought after but far less common affliction similar to tennis elbow )

Ok, I hope I never run for office because I'm going to be a total Flip Flopper. I'm going to wait till I pay H a visit and see what my impending Fall scarf wish list looks like and then I may just go ahead and order it. Everywhere has free returns so there's little downside. I didn't find any better CC offers than what I already get with points/cash back and it's in stock on at least 2 sites. 

I'm looking at the white Micro Peekaboo, not sure it's dressy enough for evening evening but my sort of dressed up would work. I watched a YouTube of a reveal of it and I think I may be able to wiggle my phone into the back compartment and my cards and one of those lipsticks I carry around but never put on in the front but we shall see.  I will definitely post it here if I order it so we can really debate it


----------



## dharma

Although all the tables were different, these were on our table in a huge garland down the center. As a hydrangea lover I was very happy to sit here


----------



## dharma

Little miss noisette was happy to be invited. I wasn't sure about her but it really worked with the dress


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Happy Sunday morning ladies!...and gents. Do we have any gents? we should
> Had such a crazy week, and tomorrow it starts all over again. Yesterday I worked a bit and last night was the wedding. It was one of the most beautiful weddings in a very special location, with flowers that were insanely gorgeous. I'll post a few flower pics in the next post since we all seem to be flower lovers.
> 
> MadameB, the horses are really magnificent! Thank you! I love the tired doggies too
> 
> Cat and fabF, your per stories give me anxiety! I have a few of those stories myself. I am so happy that everything turned out well for your babies!
> 
> Mrs.O, if it doesn't take too much from your kelly progress and you love it, go for it. But... I have found that when I am asking others opinions, it means I shouldn't because things I am truly in love with and really want, I never ask. Does that make sense? When I've pulled the trigger on items I wasn't sure about, I usually end up regretting or returning.
> 
> MrsJDS, another amazing pair of shoes! Love!!!!



Ooh, you know I want to see pics from the wedding when you have time. Did you have a great time? What did you land on for the final outfit and accessories? Oops, cross posts!!

I know what you mean about asking for opinions, I think I didn't already order it because I'm fairly sure my phone won't fit in it which is the whole point for not carrying a giant bag and most of my summer dresses do not have pockets. But at least with it not being H, I can return it! And it wouldn't affect my Kelly, I'm very good at compartmentalizing shopping funds and I bookmarked about this amount for something fun to complete my big wedding since the Kelly really may not show up for an eternity. I am going to wait till I visit H and if they indicate that it's going to be sooner, it'll be easy to decide!


----------



## dharma

I wish I could post more but I don't want to spoil the couples privacy. 

Vigee, looks like a fab pool day! Maybe you could do your labeling project outside? Make a list of the labels you need, type them outside and then wait for a rainy day to apply them. Multi tasking!

Have any of you read "Shantaram"? It was recommended by a trusted friend and I'm excited to pick it up today.
 It's DH's bday tomorrow and I'll pick up his cake to celebrate today and must come up with a last minute somethin or other...... He is very low key about Bdays and wouldn't even blink if I forgot but he does love his cake. I'm thinking of a surprise neighborhood toast for him this evening if I could gather enough of his scotch and bourbon buddies. And maybe Madmax. We will see ....

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ooh, you know I want to see pics from the wedding when you have time. Did you have a great time? What did you land on for the final outfit and accessories? Oops, cross posts!!
> 
> I know what you mean about asking for opinions, I think I didn't already order it because I'm fairly sure my phone won't fit in it which is the whole point for not carrying a giant bag and most of my summer dresses do not have pockets. But at least with it not being H, I can return it! And it wouldn't affect my Kelly, I'm very good at compartmentalizing shopping funds and I bookmarked about this amount for something fun to complete my big wedding since the Kelly really may not show up for an eternity. I am going to wait till I visit H and if they indicate that it's going to be sooner, it'll be easy to decide!



I'll send you a PDF   
Final outfit was fantastic, sometimes I am so happy with how things that I've bought over the span of 10 years  find perfect harmony together. I never post modeling pics, but I'll try to find something that I can crop, my niece took a really great pic of me and DH before we left, which is a rarity for us. I ended up wearing the dries dress with the Dior shoes, the year of India CDC, an antique sapphire snake bracelet, Indian earrings and the clutch. I think it worked but I'm sure others might have different opinions

Try the Fendi, and like you said, you can return it if it doesn't work. At least it's a functional charm. I love that little furry guy but that's purely decorative and expensive.One of my most used non H bag is the mini givenchy pandora. While not super mini, it looks small yet can carry my long wallet phone, glasses, a few cosmetics and room for a bit more. If I change out the long wallet for the half bearn, I can fit a full camera. May not be what you're  looking for but I mention it because it's a little rock and roll and that seems like you, especially in the black.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thank you guys for reminding me of this convo, I actually weighed in on your post Mindi and gave it a negative due to price which I must admit is still my reservation.
> 
> I think they are so so cute though and now that it's summer and I wear black midi or maxi length stretchy dresses 5 days a week lugging around my HAC is giving me Birkin elbow (a much sought after but far less common affliction similar to tennis elbow )
> 
> Ok, I hope I never run for office because I'm going to be a total Flip Flopper. I'm going to wait till I pay H a visit and see what my impending Fall scarf wish list looks like and then I may just go ahead and order it. Everywhere has free returns so there's little downside. I didn't find any better CC offers than what I already get with points/cash back and it's in stock on at least 2 sites.
> 
> I'm looking at the white Micro Peekaboo, not sure it's dressy enough for evening evening but my sort of dressed up would work. I watched a YouTube of a reveal of it and I think I may be able to wiggle my phone into the back compartment and my cards and one of those lipsticks I carry around but never put on in the front but we shall see.  I will definitely post it here if I order it so we can really debate it



*MrsO*, my most used bag EVER in this lifetime was a white Tod's D Bag, totally wore it out to smithereens. So, white makes perfect sense to me as does your plan of action regarding the Fendi Micro Peekaboo. 

*dharma*, can't wait to see flower pics of the wedding. The romantic in me just melts seeing these types of floral arrangements.

Yes, looks like it might turn in to a half way decent pool day. Fingers crossed. 

My labeling project? I procrastinate by nature and then power through a project once I get started. A few clouds in the sky and I will commence but it is impossible for me to get anything of value accomplished while DH is home on the weekends. 

*cat*, so SORRY to hear about your pets outside ~ this is my worst fear concerning my fur baby Coco who is an indoor kitty only. Glad that your pets are back with you and that you found them so soon.

*FabF*, how is your DH's cycling event going on the closed highway this morning? Hoping that the rain held off while he was on the road.

*AnnaE*, thought that I was your purple mascara twin but am mistaken and will exchange my brown DIORSHOW mascara for the purple color this week at the mall. 

*Freckles*, yay that your DS's coach is staying on this season!

*xiangxiang*, you are MIA, hope that all is well. 

*MadamB*, Love dressage and your equestrian pics are beautiful, as well as the foliage hat ~ got a kick out of that. 

*MASEML, kate, MrsJDS*, hello and good morning!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dharma said:


> Although all the tables were different, these were on our table in a huge garland down the center. As a hydrangea lover I was very happy to sit here



GORGEOUS.


----------



## Mindi B

dharma said:


> I'll send you a PDF
> Final outfit was fantastic, sometimes I am so happy with how things that I've bought over the span of 10 years  find perfect harmony together. I never post modeling pics, but I'll try to find something that I can crop, my niece took a really great pic of me and DH before we left, which is a rarity for us. I ended up wearing the dries dress with the Dior shoes, the year of India CDC, an antique sapphire snake bracelet, Indian earrings and the clutch. I think it worked but I'm sure others might have different opinions
> 
> Try the Fendi, and like you said, you can return it if it doesn't work. At least it's a functional charm. I love that little furry guy but that's purely decorative and expensive.One of my most used non H bag is the mini givenchy pandora. While not super mini, it looks small yet can carry my long wallet phone, glasses, a few cosmetics and room for a bit more. If I change out the long wallet for the half bearn, I can fit a full camera. May not be what you're  looking for but I mention it because it's a little rock and roll and that seems like you, especially in the black.



dharma, I've been coveting a Mini Pandora!  Have been stalking them, seeking a sale.  Which probably won't happen.  But me want.  Sigh.


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> dharma, I've been coveting a Mini Pandora!  Have been stalking them, seeking a sale.  Which probably won't happen.  But me want.  Sigh.



Don't give up! I found my black one at TJMaxx


----------



## Mindi B

dharma said:


> Don't give up! I found my black one at TJMaxx



ARGH!


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> I'll send you a PDF
> Final outfit was fantastic, sometimes I am so happy with how things that I've bought over the span of 10 years  find perfect harmony together. I never post modeling pics, but I'll try to find something that I can crop, my niece took a really great pic of me and DH before we left, which is a rarity for us. I ended up wearing the dries dress with the Dior shoes, the year of India CDC, an antique sapphire snake bracelet, Indian earrings and the clutch. I think it worked but I'm sure others might have different opinions
> 
> Try the Fendi, and like you said, you can return it if it doesn't work. At least it's a functional charm. I love that little furry guy but that's purely decorative and expensive.One of my most used non H bag is the mini givenchy pandora. While not super mini, it looks small yet can carry my long wallet phone, glasses, a few cosmetics and room for a bit more. If I change out the long wallet for the half bearn, I can fit a full camera. May not be what you're  looking for but I mention it because it's a little rock and roll and that seems like you, especially in the black.




I have my Trio in black and I do use that regularly, I will take it today for brunch and errands. I should investigate other colors in that as it holds just what I need for a day out. I suspect the Fendi is more of "it's so cute, I want" rather than trying to pretend it will be functional. The Pandora sounds like a great size as well.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Sunday, ladies! It was so nice to see beautiful horses, cute little puppies and gorgeous flowers on the cafe. What a great way to start the day!

Madam, those horses are just stunning! I especially love the black one with a white spot on his forehead. Now, your furkid is too cute. He must love going there with you. Mine would yap at everyone and everything. 

Vigee, DH left for the ride at 4:30 am and it's been raining lightly since last night. He took an old clunker instead of his carbon fiber bike. He called it a clunker because it's a steel bike that weighs double the carbon fiber one (40 vs <20 lbs I think). The event is sold out with 14000 riders making their way up/down the highway. He said he'll take DDs one of these years when they're a little older as some folks do bring their little kiddies on trikes. Must be so cute!

dharma, the wedding must have been so magical! Your outfit sounds perfect. You and your DH have birthdays just days apart. Hope you're able to gather his buddies to come share the joy. Love birthdays! 

MrsO, I'm with the others to go for it on the mini bag. You'll have to show us mod pic. You can always return if it doesn't work out. This way you'll know for sure. Sometimes I obsessed over an item I saw online only to find out it wasn't quite it when I saw it IRL. But if I didn't go for it, it'd bug me like forever. 

Mindi, have your new TF lipsticks arrived? I'm hoping to go to the department store tomorrow to check out TF lipsticks and shoes. Not that I need more. 

Hi to everyone else on the cafe!  Mommy duty calls.


----------



## Fabfashion

Wow, dharma, you must have a great TJ Maxx near you! I love TJ Maxx!


----------



## Freckles1

cat_shmer said:


> Hello, all! Very busy weekend - somehow my cat, Fleming, and two dogs escaped from my home so I had to drive around looking for them! It took an hour or so, but I found them thankfully! They were all hanging out together, which was cute, but I was pretty scared !! But now I am calm, hanging with them in the den, watching the sunset. Hope you ladies have had a good weekend thus far !!




Cat I would die. Over 4th of July a couple of years ago I couldn't find one of our pups. Drove several blocks encompassing our house. DDand I were in tears. We came home perplexed and Sally ( said pup ) crawled out from under one of the swivel chairs!!! Unbelievable!!! 
I am so so glad you found your babies and they all stayed together!!! What smart fur babies you have! And I love that the cat hangs with the dogs!!

Madam those animals are gorgeous!!!! My Grandfather used to show horses - fast gait. I loved watching him. Mind you, these shows were tiny and in Hicksville USA, but oh how I enjoyed watching all of those beautiful horses. I remember he would keep his horses in the barn all summer so their coats would stay dark and beautiful. That pup of yours is a riot. Is he somewhat of a stable pal for your horses? 

I can't get back to the other posts.... The wedding looks like it was fantastic  beautiful flowers. 

Definitely going to try the mascara. CD? 


Love the Fendi peekaboo bag. 

FabF I can picture your DD's riding their bikes in a fun little race!! What a cute video that will be!! 

The recital commences this evening. Tomorrow night too. The ballet number is to a Guns n Roses song!!! Welcome to the Jungle!! Ha!! It's a violin piece and actually quite good!!! Haven't seen the hip hop number yet..... Could be a train wreck...

Also just wanted to follow up with my augmentation moment. I have no issues with plastic surgery. I myself have had a little help 
I had to giggle at this lady with her sexy blouse at 2pm at a dance rehearsal!!!!  Whatever makes you happy, right? [emoji12]

Have a great day ladies!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Wow, dharma, you must have a great TJ Maxx near you! I love TJ Maxx!




Yes!! My TJ Maxx is definitely a  third tier TJ Maxx!!


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> I have my Trio in black and I do use that regularly, I will take it today for brunch and errands. I should investigate other colors in that as it holds just what I need for a day out. I suspect the Fendi is more of "it's so cute, I want" rather than trying to pretend it will be functional. The Pandora sounds like a great size as well.



Oh yes! I forgot you had a trio. I love that bag but have resisted, I think I would like it in navy. Have you found that the shape distorts when you fill it?


----------



## dharma

Fabfashion said:


> Wow, dharma, you must have a great TJ Maxx near you! I love TJ Maxx!



It's hit or miss...the runway dept is rather large so it's always worth a look. Bag wise, there is usually Chloe, FENDI and McQueen, st.laurent, occasional givenchy and a rare Celine. The shoes never seem to be my size. The clothing is heavy on contemporary brands ( vince, theory, rag and bone, helmut, Rebecca taylor, etc.) and small odd ball selections of pret a porter like Pucci, Ralph Lauren, occasionally Stella or Lanvin. You really have to go through every rack and find the undamaged items in the right size.


----------



## dharma

Freckles1 said:


> Cat I would die. Over 4th of July a couple of years ago I couldn't find one of our pups. Drove several blocks encompassing our house. DDand I were in tears. We came home perplexed and Sally ( said pup ) crawled out from under one of the swivel chairs!!! Unbelievable!!!
> I am so so glad you found your babies and they all stayed together!!! What smart fur babies you have! And I love that the cat hangs with the dogs!!
> 
> Madam those animals are gorgeous!!!! My Grandfather used to show horses - fast gait. I loved watching him. Mind you, these shows were tiny and in Hicksville USA, but oh how I enjoyed watching all of those beautiful horses. I remember he would keep his horses in the barn all summer so their coats would stay dark and beautiful. That pup of yours is a riot. Is he somewhat of a stable pal for your horses?
> 
> I can't get back to the other posts.... The wedding looks like it was fantastic  beautiful flowers.
> 
> Definitely going to try the mascara. CD?
> 
> 
> Love the Fendi peekaboo bag.
> 
> FabF I can picture your DD's riding their bikes in a fun little race!! What a cute video that will be!!
> 
> The recital commences this evening. Tomorrow night too. The ballet number is to a Guns n Roses song!!! Welcome to the Jungle!! Ha!! It's a violin piece and actually quite good!!! Haven't seen the hip hop number yet..... Could be a train wreck...
> 
> Also just wanted to follow up with my augmentation moment. I have no issues with plastic surgery. I myself have had a little help
> I had to giggle at this lady with her sexy blouse at 2pm at a dance rehearsal!!!!  Whatever makes you happy, right? [emoji12]
> 
> Have a great day ladies!!!



Freckles, the recital sounds adorable!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, these scary missing pet stories.  So glad everyone's has ended well.  Last summer my old girl got out through a left-open gate (grrrr, lawn guy).  In the end, she found me!  I was walking down the street in a panic, calling her and debating whether I needed to get into the car and look further afield when I heard galloping paws and turned to find her racing toward me from the direction of the house.  Clearly she hadn't gone far and was alarmed to see ME wandering off.  "Er, ma, home is the other way."


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> Oh, these scary missing pet stories.  So glad everyone's has ended well.  Last summer my old girl got out through a left-open gate (grrrr, lawn guy).  In the end, she found me!  I was walking down the street in a panic, calling her and debating whether I needed to get into the car and look further afield when I heard galloping paws and turned to find her racing toward me from the direction of the house.  Clearly she hadn't gone far and was alarmed to see ME wandering off.  "Er, ma, home is the other way."




Isn't it funny how they worry about their humans?? Lol sweeties

Dharma I may just fly in to go to your TJ Maxx. Unbelievable!!!! I am in awe!!


----------



## AnnaE

Alright, ladies -- wore this new Dior purple mascara in the heat and humidity of NYC while walking 8+ miles (my sports watch keeps track) running errands. I expected it to be running halfway down my neck by the time I got home, but it did not budge. I am very pleased.

*Cat_schmer* -- wow, that a scary story. I am so glad it ended well. Your furbabies are so clever to have stuck together -- that sounds incredibly cute.

*Madam Bijou* -- wow, what majestic animals! Thank you for sharing the photos.

*MrsOwen* -- do you have one or two studio cats then? I feel like I have seen a photo of two kitties.

*Vigee* -- sounds like a plan. Did you have the same mascara, but in brown? 

*Freckles* -- the recital sounds like so much fun, I hope it goes well.

*Fabfashion* -- your DH's event sounds amazing. What was the distance? Re: mascara, I think it is supposed to be just a hint of color anyway. I think it does enhance my eyes, but it is not immediately obvious I am wearing color mascara. Of course my eyelashes are not jet black, so maybe it shows a bit more.

*Dharma* -- your TJ Maxx has all these designer brands?! That's amazing. I never really looked at the bags in mine, but I don't think that it carries anything like that. I feel like it's usually just Michael Kors. Mine usually has a very good selection of Le Creuset, so that's something.  Love Miss Noisette! 

*Mindi B* -- what a cute story, glad it ended so well!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Oh, these scary missing pet stories.  So glad everyone's has ended well.  Last summer my old girl got out through a left-open gate (grrrr, lawn guy).  In the end, she found me!  I was walking down the street in a panic, calling her and debating whether I needed to get into the car and look further afield when I heard galloping paws and turned to find her racing toward me from the direction of the house.  Clearly she hadn't gone far and was alarmed to see ME wandering off.  "Er, ma, home is the other way."



*Mindi*, you must have been in a complete panic. Losing Coco to the outside world is one of my biggest fears. Too many repairmen in our house and DH is a little absent minded at times about closing doors. So glad that your story had a very happy ending and your girl is safe at home again.

*AnnaE*, yes, have the DIORSHOW mascara in brown and it is still in the box unopened. An exchange will be made and thanks for the rave reviews on the purple.

*dharma*, your TJ Maxx sounds insane, lucky you!


----------



## Mindi B

Olive is the brains of our outfit, actually, so it's not surprising that she was keeping an eye on me!
My capsule review of the Tom Ford lippies is that the texture is nice, the fragrance is tolerable, the colors I chose are a hit and a miss.  The Spanish Pink is WAY too light and too orangey on me, but the Indian Rose is a keeper.  Not wildly exciting, but a keeper.
Getting ready for a round of wild storms here.  Not one, but FOUR "special weather statements," including a flash flood warning.  Sheesh!  Well, we're hunkered down.  And I'm having a cocktail.  So I'm good.  
DH has a really busy week coming up, so I've ordered a few new organizer devices and am planning to tackle my outwear closet.  It's tucked under a staircase, so has a slanted ceiling and requires a little ingenuity to fully utilize the space.  Wheee!  I love organizing.  What I really need to do is purge, but for now I'll settle for better storage arrangements for the (too much) stuff I have.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Sunday all!  Spamming you with one more horse picture.


----------



## cat_shmer

You are all so sweet with your words of encouragement and love regarding my sweet furbabies !! And yes, my kitty loves my dogs - they love to play together and wrestle. It's so cute; sometimes they even sleep together at night [emoji173]&#65039;. 

And as for the bags, the Fendi mini Peekaboo is cute, but I'm not sure how practical it would be in the long run. But then again, I could never part with my Chanel long zip wallet, so minis are a no-go for me. The only mini I have is the mini Saint Laurent Sac Du Jour, which I love but I'm sure is not for everyone. Plus, the bigger sizes look too much like H Birkins which I think is kind of a rip off if you ask me !! Might as well save up for the real-deal !!


----------



## etoile de mer

Just popping in for a quick hello!  No chance of keeping up or contributing lately, but just wanted to say hi, and hope everyone is doing well! 



Madam Bijoux said:


> "Hey!  Where's my ribbon?"



*Madam Bijoux* - Many thanks for sharing your photos! This little guy is so adorable!  



dharma said:


> Although all the tables were different, these were on our table in a huge garland down the center. As a hydrangea lover I was very happy to sit here





dharma said:


> Little miss noisette was happy to be invited. I wasn't sure about her but it really worked with the dress



*dharma* - Gorgeous flowers!  And little miss noisette is beautiful!


----------



## AnnaE

cat_shmer said:


> You are all so sweet with your words of encouragement and love regarding my sweet furbabies !! And yes, my kitty loves my dogs - they love to play together and wrestle. It's so cute; sometimes they even sleep together at night [emoji173]&#65039;.
> 
> And as for the bags, the Fendi mini Peekaboo is cute, but I'm not sure how practical it would be in the long run. But then again, I could never part with my Chanel long zip wallet, so minis are a no-go for me. The only mini I have is the mini Saint Laurent Sac Du Jour, which I love but I'm sure is not for everyone. Plus, the bigger sizes look too much like H Birkins which I think is kind of a rip off if you ask me !! Might as well save up for the real-deal !!



Oh may we please see photos of the furbabies? They sound so adorable together.


----------



## Freckles1

AnnaE said:


> Oh may we please see photos of the furbabies? They sound so adorable together.




I second this!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Just want to drop by to say a quick hi. It's been raining non-stop. DH completed his ride but we were rather house bound all day. Spent endless hours researching new car seats, potentially a new booster seat for 1 DD and convertible car seat for the other. Despite being identical twins, there is a significant height/weight difference.

cat_shmer, I third the request for pic of your furbabies. They're so smart to have stayed together. I shuddered at the thought of them going off in different directions. 

Mindi, I love trying to find ways to make my stuff fit and only purge as a last resort. 

AnnaE, I'll check out the plum mascara the next time I'm at Sephora. I looked at it but wasn't sure if it'll stay put. The regular Diorshow smudged a bit by the end of the day for me.

MrsO, have you decided on the mini Fendi bag? 

Vigee, did you end up spending the day by the pool? 

Madam, thanks for the pic. DDs are going to a pony farm for a field trip in a couple of weeks. They'll get to ride on ponies for the first time!

Kate, anymore dinner parties this weekend? 

Etoile, so nice to see you drop by. 

Hi Dharma, MrsJDS, MASEML, SCG, Freckles, and everyone! 
Good night!


----------



## katekluet

MrsO, good work on all the sweater and scarf storage and your jewelry arrangement looks like a boutique, will be more fun to select the item of the day. 
Etoile, nice to see you pop in, hope all is well
Cat_shmer, glad your cat and dogs who went walkabout are fine...so cute they stayed together
Dharma, looks like a lovely event...would enjoy seeing your outfit also, I like that bag! Happy Bd to your husband, friends for drinks will be nice...casually celebratory.
Anna, that mascara looks GOOD..like it! Bracelets are my favorite type of jewelry, they can be so many styles and looks...but I can see how they would interfere with computer work,
Vigee, in the late stages of my diet which is going very well and you are my role model, I repeat your mantra when hungry. 
FabF, it is always lively at your place! No dinner parties this weekend, but having good friends over next weekend to celebrate a major birthday and the BD boy has chosen pecan pie...DH will do his special marinated, grilled pork tenderloin and probably I'll do risotto cakes and salad and veg. 
MadameB, the horses..and their riders...are so elegant. And your little dog so winning. 
Our cool and foggy weather is hanging on, wore a jacket and CSGM just now on the dog walk. 
MAESML, hi..and Meazar, how was the union?


----------



## Mindi B

I have a request for our Cafe ladies who live in or frequent London. DH and I will be there in about a month and would love some restaurant recommendations.  We don't want celebrity/trendy (I'm looking at you, Chiltern Firehouse) or touristy, just good, perhaps not well-known places.  Any kind of cuisine is of interest--DH is a foodie, and I go along for the ride.  We love Scott's, and will probably try the new place at Claridge's, Fera, to give you an idea of what we gravitate toward. (ETA: But, "fancy"/upscale is not a requirement!)
Thank you!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> I have a request for our Cafe ladies who live in or frequent London. DH and I will be there in about a month and would love some restaurant recommendations.  We don't want celebrity/trendy (I'm looking at you, Chiltern Firehouse) or touristy, just good, perhaps not well-known places.  Any kind of cuisine is of interest--DH is a foodie, and I go along for the ride.  We love Scott's, and will probably try the new place at Claridge's, Fera, to give you an idea of what we gravitate toward. (ETA: But, "fancy"/upscale is not a requirement!)
> Thank you!



*Mindi B*, welcome to London! Is there a particular areas you want to be in? In central London, we normally hang around west end, Mayfair etc. here are a few of our favourites:

The Ivy - although very difficult to get in with short notice. We like late lunch there. Dinner always a bit rushed due to theatre goers. 

Bibendum - We love this French / European cuisine. Based in the old Michelin House. 

Locanda Locatelli - One of the best Italians in my opinion. 

For afternoon tea, I would avoid the big rush in the Ritz and go to the Ham Yard hotel restaurant and bar. 

Let me know if you want some more suggestions! 

Hello to everyone else! I have been away for the weekend so hopefully you all had a good weekend!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Monday, ladies! Wow, I beat Vigee to the cafe today.  It's freezing today, high is expected to reach only 15C or 59F! I spotted a few ladies wearing boots this morning--the winter kind. Ugh! I soldiered on though and refused to give up open toed sandals. Am wearing my penny shoes today. They are so comfy!

Mindi, can't help you on London. DH has never been big on the UK as a travel destination because of the rain. I'd love to hear about the restos though just in case we ever go that way. How long will you be in London and are you planning to go to other cities/countries as well?

Oops, cross posts with xiangxiang. Hi xiangxiang, hope your work week is a little quieter this week. Thanks for the recommendations on the restaurants. I always keep these info in my notebook. Just in case. 

I think someone was asking about the J Crew sale. Right now they're having 50% sale items. 

Hope everyone's having a great day! Will pop by later.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> I have a request for our Cafe ladies who live in or frequent London. DH and I will be there in about a month and would love some restaurant recommendations.  We don't want celebrity/trendy (I'm looking at you, Chiltern Firehouse) or touristy, just good, perhaps not well-known places.  Any kind of cuisine is of interest--DH is a foodie, and I go along for the ride.  We love Scott's, and will probably try the new place at Claridge's, Fera, to give you an idea of what we gravitate toward. (ETA: But, "fancy"/upscale is not a requirement!)
> Thank you!



Adding another one which I really like Brasserie Chavot, also French. The pork I had last time was out of this world!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, ladies! Wow, I beat Vigee to the cafe today.  It's freezing today, high is expected to reach only 15C or 59F! I spotted a few ladies wearing boots this morning--the winter kind. Ugh! I soldiered on though and refused to give up open toed sandals. Am wearing my penny shoes today. They are so comfy!
> 
> Mindi, can't help you on London. DH has never been big on the UK as a travel destination because of the rain. I'd love to hear about the restos though just in case we ever go that way. How long will you be in London and are you planning to go to other cities/countries as well?
> 
> Oops, cross posts with xiangxiang. Hi xiangxiang, hope your work week is a little quieter this week. Thanks for the recommendations on the restaurants. I always keep these info in my notebook. Just in case.
> 
> I think someone was asking about the J Crew sale. Right now they're having 50% sale items.
> 
> Hope everyone's having a great day! Will pop by later.



*Fabfashion*, how are you doing? Work looks a bit calmer for me this week. 15C is rather cold! We are supposed to have a mini heatwave from Wed onwards. Looking forward to it! I bought some new flip flops for this!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Fabfashion*, how are you doing? Work looks a bit calmer for me this week. 15C is rather cold! We are supposed to have a mini heatwave from Wed onwards. Looking forward to it! I bought some new flip flops for this!


xiangxiang, I'm doing very well, thanks for asking. How I wish for a heat wave right now. Last week we had the air conditioning on full blast as the temp reached 30C but last night we had the heater on. My bedroom is a mess with piles of t-shirts and shorts on one side and sweaters on the other. Did you visit any new resto on the weekend?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, I'm doing very well, thanks for asking. How I wish for a heat wave right now. Last week we had the air conditioning on full blast as the temp reached 30C but last night we had the heater on. My bedroom is a mess with piles of t-shirts and shorts on one side and sweaters on the other. Did you visit any new resto on the weekend?



Gosh, the temperature in your area fluctuate so much! Must be hard to decide what to wear for the season! Nothing much new from last weekend, just sorting out more house deco stuff. Met a very good decorator hopefully he will be able to do our house soon. Any new addition in your sale season? Ours won't start until late June / July.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Gosh, the temperature in your area fluctuate so much! Must be hard to decide what to wear for the season! Nothing much new from last weekend, just sorting out more house deco stuff. Met a very good decorator hopefully he will be able to do our house soon. Any new addition in your sale season? Ours won't start until late June / July.


Nothing to add on the sale side except for the Dior blue mascara (no sale though but I had a gift card). Hoping to head out to check on the shoes sales at our local department store and J Crew during lunch. And may be stop by Pottery Barn to check out storage boxes for my no-box H sale scarves. I saw something really cute online there but doesn't mean they'll have it at the store. I have GC for like 5 years from PB that hasn't been used. Sometimes it's hard to keep track of these GC but at least in Canada they never expire. Your new designer sounds promising. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, xiangxiang!  We try to go to London every year, as we lived there a LONG time ago and really love the city.  We usually stay at Claridge's, but happily trek all over by foot or by Tube.


----------



## katekluet

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, ladies! Wow, I beat Vigee to the cafe today.  It's freezing today, high is expected to reach only 15C or 59F! I spotted a few ladies wearing boots this morning--the winter kind. Ugh! I soldiered on though and refused to give up open toed sandals. Am wearing my penny shoes today. They are so comfy!
> 
> Mindi, can't help you on London. DH has never been big on the UK as a travel destination because of the rain. I'd love to hear about the restos though just in case we ever go that way. How long will you be in London and are you planning to go to other cities/countries as well?
> 
> Oops, cross posts with xiangxiang. Hi xiangxiang, hope your work week is a little quieter this week. Thanks for the recommendations on the restaurants. I always keep these info in my notebook. Just in case.
> 
> I think someone was asking about the J Crew sale. Right now they're having 50% sale items.
> 
> Hope everyone's having a great day! Will pop by later.


FabF, welcome to our weather! Same here! The sun is out though versus fog so it should be nice. 
I think I am lucky not to have lots of these good stores close to me......even Nordstrom and NM are an hour and a half away.....


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> FabF, welcome to our weather! Same here! The sun is out though versus fog so it should be nice.
> I think I am lucky not to have lots of these good stores close to me......even Nordstrom and NM are an hour and a half away.....


Kate, I was thinking of you when I saw our weather this morning. Was hoping your fog would have lifted by now. I need to pull out my CSGM. Was wearing a moussie this morning but it wasn't warm enough. If there's a NM or Nordstrom an hour and a half away, I'll still drive there--love these stores. I think Nordstrom is coming here next year--hope they'll carry good merchandise/brands.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

I have an afternoon of meetings today but spent the morning being amused by mini Shop Kitty trying to get Shop Kitty to play. She's really not interested in anything more than lounging and treats! Someone asked, yes I have two Shop Cats for mouse prevention but I really love them and they are more spoiled than my house cats. I also seem to spend more time with them but I love my work and they make it so fun to be in the office. 

I packed up a lovely box of rarely worn H items for consignment which felt good. They're a reminder to be a little more judicious with my purchases but sometimes it is hard to know if you'll use something. I'm saying goodbye to my belt kit, my XL Clic and my only worn once De La Mer CSGM. 

I'm planning to visit H this week still not sure what day but I'm holding off on any purchases including micro bags till I see some FW scarf info and get a bag update.

I don't have any London info, my only visit there was when I was a super budget traveler and I stayed in some questionable places but was too young to know better! 

It's gray and cooler today but so humid, my hair is a wreck! I don't mind cool but I'm a brat about humidity!

Hope everyone has a lovely Monday and a pleasant week!


----------



## Freckles1

Ladies I am with you. Our weather is freezing to. I have donned boots and my Flamingo Party!


Ridiculous!
I'm going to the recital this evening. DD just informed me she will be the "welcome to our recital" voice to open the show! Very exciting!
I will report back tomorrow. Have a great evening!


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies I am with you. Our weather is freezing to. I have donned boots and my Flamingo Party!
> View attachment 3016251
> 
> Ridiculous!
> I'm going to the recital this evening. DD just informed me she will be the "welcome to our recital" voice to open the show! Very exciting!
> I will report back tomorrow. Have a great evening!


Freckles, the FP looks fantastic on you! I always thought this was too tropical for me. I guess I kept seeing the bright pink, green, purple, blue ones but this cw is stunning! Hope the recital went wonderfully. Love to hear how it goes.


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies I am with you. Our weather is freezing to. I have donned boots and my Flamingo Party!
> View attachment 3016251
> 
> Ridiculous!
> I'm going to the recital this evening. DD just informed me she will be the "welcome to our recital" voice to open the show! Very exciting!
> I will report back tomorrow. Have a great evening!




I agree with Fab, this looks amazing on you!!


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Freckles, the FP looks fantastic on you! I always thought this was too tropical for me. I guess I kept seeing the bright pink, green, purple, blue ones but this cw is stunning! Hope the recital went wonderfully. Love to hear how it goes.







MrsOwen3 said:


> I agree with Fab, this looks amazing on you!!




Thanks Fabfashion and MrsOwens!!! I do love my Flamingos!!! I need another shawl. Maybe next month when DH won't confiscate my credit card!!

The recital was great. DD's hip hop number was really cute. I like this dance studio because it is very age appropriate and there are NO inappropriate gyrations going on!!
The ballet was fantastic. DD made some crazy faces during the routine. She said her teacher told them to be expressive. I guess when you are dancing ballet to a Guns n Roses song you need some expression, right? Haha!!! 

I know the weather across the U.S. is awful tonight. I hope everyone is safe and sound. 

Good night ladies. Sleep well


----------



## Mindi B

Freckles, that is too cute!  To a little one, of course "Be expressive" means make faces!  I'll bet that was a fun evening for all the moms and dads.


----------



## katekluet

Freckles, the colors in your scarf are wonderful on you!
Glad the recital went well.
My mascaras arrived yesterday so will be trying out the blue, plus have a sample of the Dior.... 
MrsO, sure that mini shop kitty is livening up shop kitty's life even without mutual play....A wise friend of mine said she always thinks it is so good to have two of a species....


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Tuesday, ladies! Sunny and slightly warmer today.  It was a rather busy evening yesterday shopping for new car seats. DH was in a very very minor accident on Friday where he was at a stop light and got lightly rear ended by an elderly lady who stepped on the accelerator instead of the brakes. Very very minor--no one was injured so not to worry but the insurance company insisted we replace the car seats. It was rather exhausting reading all the reviews and I do love reading as many reviews as possible especially when it comes to safety. Now that DDs are a bit bigger, we went with "big girl" car seats that will take them up to 120 lbs. One DD, the tomboy one, picked out a red and the other DDs picked polka dots with pinks and purples. Everyone was happy.

Freckles, sounds like it was a very fun evening. How cute your DD must have been. Hope you took lots of pictures and videos. Our DDs are doing a ballet recital next week. It will be their first and at this age I'm very curious to see what they'll be doing. 

MrsO, forgot to mention that I thought it's really sweet that you have mini Shop Kitty to keep Shop Kitty company and that they're getting along better. My Cleo was by herself for 5 years and she didn't know what to do when I brought a new puppy home. She ignored him for 6 months but then they were inseparable afterwards. Cleo was getting overweight but became quite fit after having been chased around by the new puppy--a side benefit of that friendship.  Can't wait to hear what news your H SA will have for you on your Kelly. Fingers crossed she's on her way. Our store hasn't received their fall book as of last week so please let us know if you hear anything about fall scarves. 

Kate, which other mascaras did you order besides the blue? I'm finding my blue mascara is showing only a very little hint of blue on my lashes. I picked up a Dior blue eyeliner pencil yesterday and find that if I line it on top of my black liner, it makes the whole thing looks better. 

AnnaE, saw your thread on removing the S stamp from scarves. I'll have to try that one day. Thanks for sharing!

Hi Vigee, xiangxiang, Madam, SCG, meazar, Cat, MrsJDS, MASEML and everyone I might have missed! Have a great day!


----------



## MSO13

Hi ladies!

It's another chilly, gloomy day here. Since I packed up my CSGMs I've got one of my Tapis 140s to keep me warmed but I do love this temperature. 

Yesterday, Shop Kitty let mini rub and snuggle her for just a moment and it made my heart melt. These two will eventually be the sweetest together!

Freckles, I'm picturing the faces and laughing so much. Kids are the best! Sounds like a lot of fun!

Fab, glad to hear DH is ok and the DDs like their new car seats!

I'll have to try this colored mascara soon, I'm curious as to whether or not it will show on my dark lashes.

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## katekluet

FabF, car seats for 120 lbs?! Wow I could sit in one with room to spare  smart of you to have DDs choose colors, they will be invested in "their"seats and not fuss about using them or which one gets which.
Happy to hears the shop kitties are making friends
Found the skin food hand lotion today at WF, it is nice and rich, will be good for nighttime...I think it was MAESML who recommended?
FabF, just got regular black along with my blue mascara...stuck with Guerlain as I know that does not irritate my eyes but have a Dior sample that I am looking forward to trying.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsO, so glad to hear the shop kitties are getting along. I agree with Kate's wise friend--2 is better than one. Are you all packed and ready to go on your trip? I still haven't booked my Hawaii flight and accommodation for our September Barcelona trip. Must get back to that this week. I was too distracted by colored mascaras and car seats. 

Kate, DH noticed I was wearing blue mascara and liner last night. Normally he doesn't notice these things. The seats convert into a booster when the girls are big enough and can accomodate up to 62". I can probably sit in it but may not fit my big hips though. Lol. 

Mindi, how's your below the stairs storage space organizing coming along? I just bought a pretty paper storage box to store my orphan H scarves. I got the idea from the aesthetic alterations website where the scarves were stored stacked together in a box. I also learned about Wolf jewelry case from the site which I hope to order some from Amazon to store my growing costume jewelry collection.  

I was at the Dollar store to pick up some hair clips for DDs. Strolled past the book section and couldn't resist picking up Jilian Michaels' book Slim for Life for $3. Heard so much about her on the cafe. Not sure when I'll get to reading it since there are about 9 books ahead of this one. 

Have a good afternoon/evening, all!


----------



## Mindi B

Howdy, Fab!  My project is currently on hold until a couple more items arrive from Amazon.  Then I should be able to go to town. I have to accept that there are only so many ways to put 100 pounds of stuff into a 50 pound closet, but if I can make things even marginally easier to access, I will use them more, so it's worth the minimal investment.  And it's easier than convincing DH to take all his stuff and move into a pod in the driveway, permanently, so there's that.


----------



## AnnaE

Hello, ladies!

Been very busy yesterday and today, and just now checking in. The weather in NYC has been a disaster, but I am happy to report my mascara has stayed firmly put through all the rain. The cat spent the entire night lodged firmly on top of me, clearly trying to absorb some of my body heat. 

*Freckles* -- the recital sounds adorable. I am glad the studio is age-appropriate, it must be such a relief for the parents. I know I have complimented your Flamingo Party already, but it is still just as delightful as it was the first time you showed it ) I do adore it with this jacket also.

*Fabfashion* -- sorry to hear about your husband's accident. So happy he was ok! Still, what a headache. Glad you liked the S stamp thread -- I was so surprised it came out so easily! Not that S stamps really bother me.

*MrsOwen*, yes, do give it a try! Along with coated jeans and TF lipsticks, we seem to have a communal trend situation here . 

*Mindi*, good luck with your organizing project! In terms of London restaurants, Sketch was interesting. It has two Michelin stars, and a price to match, unfortunately.


----------



## MSO13

Evening ladies,

I'm spending my night catching up on TV-guilty pleasures Rich Kids and RHONY. Can't help it, the H sightings keep me hooked, even DH gets in on the H spotting now! 

I'm having business related lightbulbs going off over my head, a few big new ideas are brewing. Nothing to report for quite a while but I'm excited that I have these few weeks to clear my head and get reinvigorated and work on some new plans! 

I am traveling sometime this month but I think it's a good reminder for all of us to stay vague and non specific about our personal plans for safety especially as we head out for summer travel! 

Anna, yes the Cafe is very enabling. I haven't actually tried the coated jeans or TF lipstick either but maybe I'm the Cafe rebel  
(Maseml, I used that emoji for you!)

Mindi, I don't know if you've already been there/done that with the closet stuff but sometime last year I switched to those super skinny hangers. The black velvet ones from Container Store and it totally did free up a ton of closet space. Not that I let DH have any of it once it was free 

Kate, your friend sounds very wise! Today the shop kitties got along a bit more, one of their favorite staff members came back from vacation and they were happy to see her. I think it was Dharma who recommended the Skin Food. Will have to try it, I always need good hand cream!

Hello to all our cafe friends who are out shopping for colored mascaras, busy at their amazing jobs or with their awesome families or hopefully having a great time on vacations or eating at fabulous restaurants! I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello ladies! Has anyone shopped on Beyond the Rack before? I have to admit that I've never heard of this site until a few days ago but am curious. I need to sign up in order to get in so I don't want to sign up for one more thing and get bombarded with emails if it's nothing special. Please let me know if anyone has experience with it.

Mindi, ever since you mentioned ordering a make up organizer, I've been on a hunt both online and offline for organizers. Nothing specific--just getting ideas on what can make the clutter go away without purging. So far no magic bullet yet but I'm hoping to stop by Bed Bath & Beyond and Marshalls tomorrow for more ideas.

AnnaE, I forgot to try on the plum mascara when I was at Sephora yesterday. May be I'll go Friday. The only annoying thing about the blue Dior mascara is that it's waterproof and it takes a bit of work to get it off. I think MASEML or someone mentioned that one time. But the good thing is it doesn't smudge. 

Freckles, is your DD still on cloud 9 from yesterday's recital?

MrsO, any more pics of shop kitties? 

Meazar, hope your physio is going well and you're able to move about more freely. 

Madam, any more visit to the horse show? 

Good night everyone! Got to get up early to see my dentist. Wish it was something a lot more exciting like going to an H store.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Hello ladies! Has anyone shopped on Beyond the Rack before? I have to admit that I've never heard of this site until a few days ago but am curious. I need to sign up in order to get in so I don't want to sign up for one more thing and get bombarded with emails if it's nothing special. Please let me know if anyone has experience with it.
> 
> Mindi, ever since you mentioned ordering a make up organizer, I've been on a hunt both online and offline for organizers. Nothing specific--just getting ideas on what can make the clutter go away without purging. So far no magic bullet yet but I'm hoping to stop by Bed Bath & Beyond and Marshalls tomorrow for more ideas.
> 
> AnnaE, I forgot to try on the plum mascara when I was at Sephora yesterday. May be I'll go Friday. The only annoying thing about the blue Dior mascara is that it's waterproof and it takes a bit of work to get it off. I think MASEML or someone mentioned that one time. But the good thing is it doesn't smudge.
> 
> Freckles, is your DD still on cloud 9 from yesterday's recital?
> 
> MrsO, any more pics of shop kitties?
> 
> Meazar, hope your physio is going well and you're able to move about more freely.
> 
> Madam, any more visit to the horse show?
> 
> Good night everyone! Got to get up early to see my dentist. Wish it was something a lot more exciting like going to an H store.



Hi, Fabfashion!  The last day for the horse show was May 31. Looking forward to the dressage show in September.  Hope everyone had a great day!  Here's another picture


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Fabfashion!  The last day for the horse show was May 31. Looking forward to the dressage show in September.  Hope everyone had a great day!  Here's another picture


Wowza! Thanks for the pic, madam. It looks like the horse is flying--incredible! I'm going to try to go to the pony farm with the kiddies next Friday. Nothing like this Devon show of course, but may be a start?


----------



## Freckles1

Hello ladies! Happy Tuesday night!!

All of this talk of organizing is making me take a look in my closets......
DD and DS need closet organizers. Any recommendations? I'm talking shoe and clothing shelves/drawers???
We have a new IKEA. I need to check it out. 

Mrs O I agree that our pets need pals!! I have three little pups!! Crazy!! I will say I never have guilt when I am gone during the day. They have one another!! I'm happy your shop kitty's are becoming pals!! 

Madam how are all of your four legged people? 

AnnaE you are so kind. My Flaming shawl has definitely become part of my uniform!! I have to get that plum mascara!!!

DD is definitely still on cloud 9 from her recital. Her Instagram is full of dance photos!! She has an ice skating competition this weekend and then we can calm down and focus on dive team which is much more of a party than a competition!!!! 

FabF those car seats are something else!! You DD's are going to try to get out of those things as soon as they see their pals go without one ( albeit it will be a few years, but you will want to kill the mother that lets her child quit the seat early)!!! You are a very vary smart lady to let them pick out their seats!!

Maseml how are you friend? 

Vigee how are the flowers? Have you had bad weather?

Hello Kate, cat, meazar and mindi and All the ladies I have missed!! 

Good night! Sweet dreams!


----------



## wantitneedit

Freckles1 said:


> Hello ladies! Happy Tuesday night!!
> 
> All of this talk of organizing is making me take a look in my closets......
> DD and DS need closet organizers. Any recommendations? I'm talking shoe and clothing shelves/drawers???
> We have a new IKEA. I need to check it out.
> 
> Mrs O I agree that our pets need pals!! I have three little pups!! Crazy!! I will say I never have guilt when I am gone during the day. They have one another!! I'm happy your shop kitty's are becoming pals!!
> 
> Madam how are all of your four legged people?
> 
> AnnaE you are so kind. My Flaming shawl has definitely become part of my uniform!! I have to get that plum mascara!!!
> 
> DD is definitely still on cloud 9 from her recital. Her Instagram is full of dance photos!! She has an ice skating competition this weekend and then we can calm down and focus on dive team which is much more of a party than a competition!!!!
> 
> FabF those car seats are something else!! You DD's are going to try to get out of those things as soon as they see their pals go without one ( albeit it will be a few years, but you will want to kill the mother that lets her child quit the seat early)!!! You are a very vary smart lady to let them pick out their seats!!
> 
> Maseml how are you friend?
> 
> Vigee how are the flowers? Have you had bad weather?
> 
> Hello Kate, cat, meazar and mindi and All the ladies I have missed!!
> 
> Good night! Sweet dreams!




Freckles1 - not sure where you are located, but The Container Store now offers custom closets: http://www.containerstore.com/tcsclosets/index.htm


----------



## cat_shmer

Hello ladies!
I will definitely try and get a picture of my pets all hanging out together!!

Also, I went shopping today and hit Neimans and Barneys for the sale section. On the way to the shoe section of Barneys, however, I managed to walk by the Heritage Auction section filled with vintage Birkins !! Made me drool, so I've included a pic of the bags. The store was just about to close though, so I couldn't get a good look... I'll have to return soon!

Hope you all are having lovely weeks thus far!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Morning ladies! I have a very busy day ahead of me so just pop in to the cafe to say a quick Hi! 

*Fabfashion*, our mini heat wave is arriving! Today it will reach 20C and 24C by Friday! My new flip flop can see some action this weekend I hope! I have also done pedi too! Also, I am now trying a primer under my powder foundation. Will see if this makes a difference.

*Fabfashion *and *Mindi B*, my make up organiser finally arrived and I do like it but one small issue is the lipstick slot is just a tad bit tight for TF lipstick. Not big issue as it still fit but it won't do down to the bottom. My dresser now looks so much neater! 

*Freckles*, you wear the Flamingo shawl so well! Can't believe you still have the weather to wear CSGM! 

*Madam*, always enjoy your horse photos! Keep them coming! 

*cat_shmer*, wow what a sight! How are the prices? 

Catch you all later!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Hump Day, ladies! This week has gone by so fast. Can't believe it's Wednesday already. 

Cat, those are some eye candies! Didn't know they actually have a physical display as I've only seen their auctions promoted online. It's nice to be able to see the bags in person. The yellow Kelly is so stunning. Do they allow customers to examine the bags or is it for display only? 

xiangxiang, which primer are you trying? I bought one from Tarte a few years ago and it's still in the drawer untouched--I better toss it out. I already use sunscreen after a moisturizer and am too lazy to add another step. The sunscreen I was previously using by MDSolarSciences had silicone in it so it acted as a primer as well. The one I'm using now from Shiseido doesn't help much in that department.

Mindi, I'm off organizer shopping later today. Wish we have more stores around here that carry them. 

Freckles, good point on the car seats. I'm going to start to tell DDs now that they have to use them until they're 10 years old. 10 seems to be a very key milestone in our household. We told DDs they can't watch violent movies (like Spiderman, Xmen, etc) until they're at least 10 years old. Lol. Would love to hear which closet organizer you end up getting. We'll need to do that for DDs' closets this summer. Have fun at the ice skating competition. Does your DD get nervous? 

MrsO, that's wonderful you've got new business ideas! It must be so satisfying to continually growing and improving your business. I don't have much of an entrepreneurial DNA. I admire your drive and commitment. 

Hi Kate, Vigee, Mindi, Madam, dharma, MrsJDS, MASEML, SCG and everyone!  Hope you're all having a great day!


----------



## Freckles1

Good evening ladies!

Another day of crazy weather. It went from torrential down pours and cold to torrential down pours and steamy and humid. Ugh. Our pool is about to overflow and DH has found two cracks on the north side. Not good. 

My dear children and I are going to dinner this evening. DD has talked me in to going to Capital Grill for a steak. And DS  drive us!! Yippee!!! I am having a martini!! 

FabF 10 is a great age to shoot for! Don't let the Doc tell them if they weigh enough or are tall enough that they can scoot out of the seat!! I know both of mine did not weigh enough!! But they sat in the back, so I guess we somewhat compromised..... 

DD doesn't get nervous. Which is great! She is actually becoming more competitive which is good. I think it's important that she wants to do well. 

I finally went mascara . I found some dark purple in BUTTER 
I'm trying it out tonight. 
I also found some blackened plum eyeliner in Tart... Pretty cool. Wearing it this evening too. I report back!

I hope everyone has had a great day.



Here is DD make up for the ballet number. 
And here is DS looking as dressy as he will probably get this summer!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles, you have gorgeous children! They do grow up fast, don't they? Please let me know how you find the mascara and liner. I want to try plum next.

xiangxiang, how are you managing the heat wave, dear? It's still a bit cool here but at least sunny.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Morning ladies! I have a very busy day ahead of me so just pop in to the cafe to say a quick Hi!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, our mini heat wave is arriving! Today it will reach 20C and 24C by Friday! My new flip flop can see some action this weekend I hope! I have also done pedi too! Also, I am now trying a primer under my powder foundation. Will see if this makes a difference.
> 
> *Fabfashion *and *Mindi B*, my make up organiser finally arrived and I do like it but one small issue is the lipstick slot is just a tad bit tight for TF lipstick. Not big issue as it still fit but it won't do down to the bottom. My dresser now looks so much neater!
> 
> *Freckles*, you wear the Flamingo shawl so well! Can't believe you still have the weather to wear CSGM!
> 
> *Madam*, always enjoy your horse photos! Keep them coming!
> 
> *cat_shmer*, wow what a sight! How are the prices?
> 
> Catch you all later!



Thanks, Xiangxiang!  Here is another one.  Have a great evening, everybody!


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Freckles, you have gorgeous children! They do grow up fast, don't they? Please let me know how you find the mascara and liner. I want to try plum next.
> 
> 
> 
> xiangxiang, how are you managing the heat wave, dear? It's still a bit cool here but at least sunny.




You are precious Fabfashion!!! Thank you!!
It is shocking to me that my son is 16. Part of me is so proud of the man he is becoming and the other part is in tears. He will leave me in 2 years. I am heartbroken. He is a good good boy who is and will become a good good man. He is in a goofy "cool" teenage phase right now. He wants to be a boy sometimes. He wants to be a man sometimes. [emoji22]
DD is SO stinking cute right now she's killing me!! So sweet and kind and loving! She is precious. NO hormones any time soon the Doc says. 2 more years he says. Which is fine by me!! 

We had a nice dinner. No phones were checked. Devices at dinner are unacceptable to DH and me. We had nice, silly conversation and I had my martini [emoji12]

Perfection!!


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> Thanks, Xiangxiang!  Here is another one.  Have a great evening, everybody!




Madam these horses are truly divine!!!


----------



## Freckles1

wantitneedit said:


> Freckles1 - not sure where you are located, but The Container Store now offers custom closets: http://www.containerstore.com/tcsclosets/index.htm




Thanks wantitneedit!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Freckles1 said:


> Madam these horses are truly divine!!!



Glad you like them
Can you stand one more?


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> Glad you like them
> 
> Can you stand one more?




Do you ride Madam? Do you show your beauties? They are just gorgeous


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Freckles1 said:


> Do you ride Madam? Do you show your beauties? They are just gorgeous



I was a feeble rider a long time ago.  I don't have a horse of my own, but I love being around them.  It amazes me how their matchstick legs can support their massive bodies.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> Glad you like them
> Can you stand one more?



This horse is absolutely gorgeous! Wow! Thank you for posting *Madam Bijoux*!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Hump Day, ladies! This week has gone by so fast. Can't believe it's Wednesday already.
> 
> xiangxiang, which primer are you trying? I bought one from Tarte a few years ago and it's still in the drawer untouched--I better toss it out. I already use sunscreen after a moisturizer and am too lazy to add another step. The sunscreen I was previously using by MDSolarSciences had silicone in it so it acted as a primer as well. The one I'm using now from Shiseido doesn't help much in that department.



*Fabfashion*, I have one from Smashbox but they recommended light one and so far it's doing nothing for me in the last two days!!! So I am going back today to swap to the original version, which is apparently award winning primer. I don't like to use too much on my face either, especially during the day but this Clarins powder foundation will not stay put for long. So annoying!


----------



## Mindi B

Freckles, I second Fab--your son and daughter are absolutely gorgeous kids.  And the nicest thing is that they are kind and loving kids.  Well-done, mom and dad!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Thursday, ladies! 

Freckles, somebody once mentioned that with kids the days are long but the years are short. Treasure everyone moment. I find with all the iphones, ipads, etc., it's hard for me to be really present. I'm busy taking pictures and videos for momentos that sometimes I forget to just be in the moment and enjoy it. 

Madam, thank you for the pics. These horses are magnificent! Wish I stuck with my horse riding lessons. Any more pics of your garden? Our irises are blooming and peonies are coming out.

xiangxiang, thanks for mentioning the Smashbox primer. I just remembered that I have a small tube that came with a box set somewhere. Must go look for it and try it out. Do you have Nars cosmetics where you are? I've been trying their powder foundation and it's pretty good. It has spf 24. I've been alternating it with the Chanel one. This is the one: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nars-all-day-luminous-powder-foundation/3856768

Have a wonderful day, everyone!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

Just popping by.

Xiangxiang, I use a light serum primer from Hourglass that I love. My makeup does not budge at all and it has a nice texture. I found that using a clear primer doesn't seem to clog my pores and it reduced breakouts that I used to get from too many spf products. I do wear liquid foundation though. 

Hope everyone has a lovely day!!


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> Freckles, I second Fab--your son and daughter are absolutely gorgeous kids.  And the nicest thing is that they are kind and loving kids.  Well-done, mom and dad!







Fabfashion said:


> Happy Thursday, ladies!
> 
> Freckles, somebody once mentioned that with kids the days are long but the years are short. Treasure everyone moment. I find with all the iphones, ipads, etc., it's hard for me to be really present. I'm busy taking pictures and videos for momentos that sometimes I forget to just be in the moment and enjoy it.
> 
> Madam, thank you for the pics. These horses are magnificent! Wish I stuck with my horse riding lessons. Any more pics of your garden? Our irises are blooming and peonies are coming out.
> 
> xiangxiang, thanks for mentioning the Smashbox primer. I just remembered that I have a small tube that came with a box set somewhere. Must go look for it and try it out. Do you have Nars cosmetics where you are? I've been trying their powder foundation and it's pretty good. It has spf 24. I've been alternating it with the Chanel one. This is the one: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nars-all-day-luminous-powder-foundation/3856768
> 
> Have a wonderful day, everyone!




Ladies you are so kind. 

FabF you are are in the thick of it right now!!
And to be honest, we don't have nearly enough videos of our children when they were little. So video and photograph away!!

You also a live in a different world technologically than we did. I didn't even get an iPhone until 3 years ago!! And iPads were such a new concept when DS was little!! 
Both of my children know waaay more than I do when it comes to computers and gadgets!! And that is what is so scary  in this day and age with bullying and predators!!! 

Just remember crayons and markers!! They were my best friend! And you have built in conversation with you kids about what they are creating. Of course you need to go to Target to get yourself a very cheap bag to carry them in!! Ha!!

Madam you are so lucky to be able to spend time around those majestic animals. And so is your doggie!! I need more pics of him!!! 

I don't know if it was the eyeliner or the mascara ( my $ is on the eyeliner ) but one of them stained my skin under my lashes and I look like I've been crying. Oh boy! They are both going back!!! 

Mindi B I would like to say that my children are kind and sweet because of ALL of my hard work..... I think maybe they were just born that way!! 

Have a good day ladies!! I will keep you posted on the competition. She is in 5 events. Hopefully we will get on the podium a couple of times!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just popping by.
> 
> Xiangxiang, I use a light serum primer from Hourglass that I love. My makeup does not budge at all and it has a nice texture. I found that using a clear primer doesn't seem to clog my pores and it reduced breakouts that I used to get from too many spf products. I do wear liquid foundation though.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day!!


MrsOwen, you just reminded me that I have the Hourglass primer too. I bought it for my Hawaii trip to make sure my make up stay on but didn't need to use it. Must go look for it. Now to think about it, I probably should do another purge. Seems like I have a lot of unused make up items.  When is your trip to H?


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just popping by.
> 
> Xiangxiang, I use a light serum primer from Hourglass that I love. My makeup does not budge at all and it has a nice texture. I found that using a clear primer doesn't seem to clog my pores and it reduced breakouts that I used to get from too many spf products. I do wear liquid foundation though.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day!!





Fabfashion said:


> MrsOwen, you just reminded me that I have the Hourglass primer too. I bought it for my Hawaii trip to make sure my make up stay on but didn't need to use it. Must go look for it. Now to think about it, I probably should do another purge. Seems like I have a lot of unused make up items.  When is your trip to H?



*MrsOwen *and *Fabfashion*, I have never heard of Hourglass here. Research it right now!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MrsOwen *and *Fabfashion*, I have never heard of Hourglass here. Research it right now!



Xiangxiang, it's this one called Veil Mineral Primer: http://m.sephora.com/product/P210575.


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Xiangxiang, it's this one called Veil Mineral Primer: http://m.sephora.com/product/P210575.




Is there a primer for eye make up?


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Is there a primer for eye make up?


 
Freckles, I used it all over my face including the lid with no problem. Smashbox makes one just for eyes. I have a small tube of that too somewhere but haven't found it to be anything special. So when I use a primer I just use one all over.

Another time saver for me is to use cream to powder eyeshadow in nude or very pale pink/peach as a base then put other colors/liner on afterwards, thereby skipping the primer altogether. 

That sucks on the undereye smudge. I get that with mascara all the time. Even the waterproof Lancome used to smudge. So far the waterproof Dior has been staying put. Smashbox, Makeup For Ever, Kat Von D make good eyeliner that my GF swears by. She works out during lunch hour and they don't budge. I'm trying Dior waterproof pencil right now and it's working well.


----------



## alismarr

Following on from Madame B, our evening walk on the local beach tonight.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

alismarr said:


> Following on from Madame B, our evening walk on the local beach tonight.


 
What a beautiful, peaceful picture


----------



## katekluet

alismarr said:


> Following on from Madame B, our evening walk on the local beach tonight.


So beautiful!!


----------



## katekluet

I have Guerlain eyelid primer and also one for under foundation, happy with both,
dharma, love the Skin Food hand lotion, using it at night and I can see the results.
XiangXiang, just passed along your London restaurant recommendations to my BFF who is headed there later this month for Wimbelton.....also about the new Bond St H store. 
Freckles, what cute kids! Sounds like you really enjoy them too....you will miss all those activities of theirs when they are older and off on their own, I know I did. 
I am researching my ancestry and it's very interesting, exciting to find more in your family tree...I am back to 1820 in one branch.


----------



## Freckles1

alismarr said:


> Following on from Madame B, our evening walk on the local beach tonight.




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## dharma

alismarr said:


> Following on from Madame B, our evening walk on the local beach tonight.



I want to be there!! 

Hi everyone! Struggling to keep up as usual! 

Kate, I'm glad you like the skin food! It's pretty amazing, I was shocked to see the results when I first used it. 

Freckles , your children are beautiful and it is definitely a reflection on the parents when they are good people 

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the beginning of summer. Xoxo


----------



## Freckles1

Who made lasagna last time?
SO good. NOT getting on the scale tomorrow!! Haha 
Worth it!!!


----------



## katekluet

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3020360
> 
> Who made lasagna last time?
> SO good. NOT getting on the scale tomorrow!! Haha
> Worth it!!!


Me and I still have some in the freezer!


----------



## Freckles1

katekluet said:


> Me and I still have some in the freezer!




Oh Kat!!! It is definitely going in the freezer!!


----------



## Fabfashion

alismarr said:


> Following on from Madame B, our evening walk on the local beach tonight.


alismarr, beautiful sight! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> I have Guerlain eyelid primer and also one for under foundation, happy with both,
> dharma, love the Skin Food hand lotion, using it at night and I can see the results.
> XiangXiang, just passed along your London restaurant recommendations to my BFF who is headed there later this month for Wimbelton.....also about the new Bond St H store.
> Freckles, what cute kids! Sounds like you really enjoy them too....you will miss all those activities of theirs when they are older and off on their own, I know I did.
> I am researching my ancestry and it's very interesting, exciting to find more in your family tree...I am back to 1820 in one branch.





dharma said:


> I want to be there!!
> 
> Kate, I'm glad you like the skin food! It's pretty amazing, I was shocked to see the results when I first used it.
> 
> Freckles , your children are beautiful and it is definitely a reflection on the parents when they are good people
> 
> Hope everyone is well and enjoying the beginning of summer. Xoxo



I'll have to try this Skin Food hand lotion. Is it very fragrant? A  certain scent can trigger allergies for me--I haven't been able to  identify which particular scent but I know I start sneezing if someone  wears Estee Lauder White Linen. 

Dharma, so nice to see you stop by. Hope you're having a quieter weekend planned. How did your DH's birthday celebration go? 
Hi everyone! Struggling to keep up as usual!


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Oh Kat!!! It is definitely going in the freezer!!


That lasagna looks yummy! I had a huge Japanese lunch while catching up with my GF who's on a mat leave. Then pizza for dinner! I'm not stepping on a scale until next Tuesday at least.


----------



## dharma

Fabfashion said:


> I'll have to try this Skin Food hand lotion. Is it very fragrant? A  certain scent can trigger allergies for me--I haven't been able to  identify which particular scent but I know I start sneezing if someone  wears Estee Lauder White Linen.
> 
> Dharma, so nice to see you stop by. Hope you're having a quieter weekend planned. How did your DH's birthday celebration go?
> Hi everyone! Struggling to keep up as usual!



Hi fabF! The frangrance is very herbal/ lemon, but it fades. I am very sensitive to most perfumes, instant migraine and wheezing and this doesn't bother me a bit. I had a lot of trouble with the la Prarie products I was sampling, all of them were too fragrant and made my lungs burn.

DH's bday was quite something...I arranged for 5 friends to stop by for pre dinner cocktail hour and ended up with at least 20 additional guests! One of the original guests must have felt my plans were not festive enough and sent a text to the whole neighborhood. While unexpected, it was fun nd DH enjoyed his impromptu cocktail party.


----------



## Fabfashion

dharma said:


> Hi fabF! The frangrance is very herbal/ lemon, but it fades. I am very sensitive to most perfumes, instant migraine and wheezing and this doesn't bother me a bit. I had a lot of trouble with the la Prarie products I was sampling, all of them were too fragrant and made my lungs burn.
> 
> DH's bday was quite something...I arranged for 5 friends to stop by for pre dinner cocktail hour and ended up with at least 20 additional guests! One of the original guests must have felt my plans were not festive enough and sent a text to the whole neighborhood. While unexpected, it was fun nd DH enjoyed his impromptu cocktail party.


dharma, your DH must have had a blast! So sweet of his friends to be so helpful. Hopefully you have plenty of food and drinks for the extra 20 guests and everyone was merry.

Thanks for letting me know about the fragrances. I'll check it out at Whole Foods next week. I use the Crabtree & Evelyn Gardener's now and it's herbal/mostly sage. I can't use any of their other creams, they are highly fragrant. I sneeze just walking past their store.


----------



## katekluet

I, too, am sensitive to smells and really did not even think the hand cream has any....so it is very subtle.
Dharma, what a fun celebration for your DH


----------



## Freckles1

dharma said:


> Hi fabF! The frangrance is very herbal/ lemon, but it fades. I am very sensitive to most perfumes, instant migraine and wheezing and this doesn't bother me a bit. I had a lot of trouble with the la Prarie products I was sampling, all of them were too fragrant and made my lungs burn.
> 
> 
> 
> DH's bday was quite something...I arranged for 5 friends to stop by for pre dinner cocktail hour and ended up with at least 20 additional guests! One of the original guests must have felt my plans were not festive enough and sent a text to the whole neighborhood. While unexpected, it was fun nd DH enjoyed his impromptu cocktail party.




Sounds like a very good time was had by all!! I love a good cocktail party. Hope you DH had a fantastic bday!!!

Ladies as I read about the scents being bothersome I have to say I just had a gentleman friend hug me who had on Waaay too much cologne!!! Nice, but too much!

I am now officially on the lose 5lbs wagon. I received my medifast shakes yesterday. I have had orange and banana so far. I also bought mocha. I'm thinking salmon and broccoli for dinner. Of course I need to give up my martini. We will see about that! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




DH and DS are working on the fencing  so fur babies can't escape!!! They are in the bushes if you look very closely!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Friday, all!  Another profitable morning in he garden for me:  I found a nickel:greengrin:


----------



## katekluet

Freckles1 said:


> Sounds like a very good time was had by all!! I love a good cocktail party. Hope you DH had a fantastic bday!!!
> 
> Ladies as I read about the scents being bothersome I have to say I just had a gentleman friend hug me who had on Waaay too much cologne!!! Nice, but too much!
> 
> I am now officially on the lose 5lbs wagon. I received my medifast shakes yesterday. I have had orange and banana so far. I also bought mocha. I'm thinking salmon and broccoli for dinner. Of course I need to give up my martini. We will see about that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021246
> 
> 
> DH and DS are working on the fencing  so fur babies can't escape!!! They are in the bushes if you look very closely!!!


Freckles, good luck, you will be so glad to get off that five pounds...I just did, I even gave up my evening glass of wine but well worth it, clothes fit so well now. 
Your  yard and pool are lovely!


----------



## Freckles1

katekluet said:


> Freckles, good luck, you will be so glad to get off that five pounds...I just did, I even gave up my evening glass of wine but well worth it, clothes fit so well now.
> Your  yard and pool are lovely!




I've got to do it Kate. It's driving me crazy!!!


----------



## alismarr

Freckles1 said:


> Sounds like a very good time was had by all!! I love a good cocktail party. Hope you DH had a fantastic bday!!!
> 
> Ladies as I read about the scents being bothersome I have to say I just had a gentleman friend hug me who had on Waaay too much cologne!!! Nice, but too much!
> 
> I am now officially on the lose 5lbs wagon. I received my medifast shakes yesterday. I have had orange and banana so far. I also bought mocha. I'm thinking salmon and broccoli for dinner. Of course I need to give up my martini. We will see about that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021246
> 
> 
> DH and DS are working on the fencing  so fur babies can't escape!!! They are in the bushes if you look very closely!!!




Lovely!  I think I can see one furbaby?  
I too need to lose a few pounds but giving up liquor would be impossible.  Not for nothing does DH say I should be awarded a medal for services to the European ( and Australian 
/New Zealand/South African ) wine industry.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello ladies! TGIF!!! The heat wave has arrived and so has the humidity. It was odd because we had the heat on just last weekend and then air conditioning the week before that. Can't seem to put away the spring sweaters yet. 

Kate and Dharma, I went to WF and picked up the Skin Food hand cream during lunch. Not sure about the scent but it seems very creamy. Will try it tonight and hope there'll be some improvement. I also picked up 2 cuticle balms. My cuticles are always so dry that I'm afraid I'll snag the H scarves. One is Badger Cuticle Care that the SA swore by and the other is Nova Scotia Fisherman with sea kelp. Hope one or both of them works.

I finally reached my pre-babies weight this morning. Hooray! Still have another 5 lbs to go to the pre-pre-babies weight but I haven't been this weight in more than 5 years. Kate, congrats on your weight loss! Any tips? It's so hard not to see the weight trying to climb back up. I've got it down to half the Haggen Daz ice cream bar every few days. 

Freckles, nice pool/yard! So sweet of your DH and DD to build the fence so the furkids are safe inside. When one of my Maltese was a puppy he was only 3 lbs. He slipped between the fence posts to our backyard neighbor. He wouldn't come back and was happily running around the neighbor's yard. DH had to drive around the other side and picked him up. DH has since reinforced the gaps between the fence posts with lattice. No more escaping!

Madam, 1 nickle to add to your H fund! Lucky indeed. I wish my garden will sprout some coins instead of weeds. Our city banned the use of chemical weed killers so we all had to weed them by hands since nothing organic really works (I'm up for any suggestions). I spent an hour weeding part of our backyard last night. If not, we won't be able to find the lawn furniture!

alismarr, I try to do 1/2 of all my treats and drinks now. I'll pour a glass of wine, drink half and pass it to DH to finish up. Sometimes I couldn't help myself and drank the whole thing though but with good intention. 

What's everyone has planned for the weekend?

Here's a pic of my peonies that are starting to bloom from last night. The irises are fading now.


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Hello ladies! TGIF!!! The heat wave has arrived and so has the humidity. It was odd because we had the heat on just last weekend and then air conditioning the week before that. Can't seem to put away the spring sweaters yet.
> 
> Kate and Dharma, I went to WF and picked up the Skin Food hand cream during lunch. Not sure about the scent but it seems very creamy. Will try it tonight and hope there'll be some improvement. I also picked up 2 cuticle balms. My cuticles are always so dry that I'm afraid I'll snag the H scarves. One is Badger Cuticle Care that the SA swore by and the other is Nova Scotia Fisherman with sea kelp. Hope one or both of them works.
> 
> I finally reached my pre-babies weight this morning. Hooray! Still have another 5 lbs to go to the pre-pre-babies weight but I haven't been this weight in more than 5 years. Kate, congrats on your weight loss! Any tips? It's so hard not to see the weight trying to climb back up. I've got it down to half the Haggen Daz ice cream bar every few days.
> 
> Freckles, nice pool/yard! So sweet of your DH and DD to build the fence so the furkids are safe inside. When one of my Maltese was a puppy he was only 3 lbs. He slipped between the fence posts to our backyard neighbor. He wouldn't come back and was happily running around the neighbor's yard. DH had to drive around the other side and picked him up. DH has since reinforced the gaps between the fence posts with lattice. No more escaping!
> 
> Madam, 1 nickle to add to your H fund! Lucky indeed. I wish my garden will sprout some coins instead of weeds. Our city banned the use of chemical weed killers so we all had to weed them by hands since nothing organic really works (I'm up for any suggestions). I spent an hour weeding part of our backyard last night. If not, we won't be able to find the lawn furniture!
> 
> alismarr, I try to do 1/2 of all my treats and drinks now. I'll pour a glass of wine, drink half and pass it to DH to finish up. Sometimes I couldn't help myself and drank the whole thing though but with good intention.
> 
> What's everyone has planned for the weekend?
> 
> Here's a pic of my peonies that are starting to bloom from last night. The irises are fading now.




The weather is crazy isn't it? It is hot and humid here too. Finally. I could do without the humidity. 

FabF that is awesome that you have met your weight loss goals!!! It is true. Feeling skinny tastes better than anything. Didn't Oprah say that? I am in a funk. I would love to think I have something wrong with my thyroid and I can take a pill and lose the weight. But I'm pretty sure I like to eat and drink that's the problem. Ha I am working out much more and have taken steps to change up my work out plan. Now I need to eat and drink less. I like your idea about the wine.... DH doesn't drink wine. Maybe I can keep wine out of the house? Kate what do you think? Would love some tips!! 

We are grilling this evening. I got ahi tuna and ruby red trout. Should be very yummy. 

#2 fur baby just got out!! Oh she's a pistol!! She climbed under our rod  iron fence this time!!! More work to do!!

I hope everyone is having a great Friday!


----------



## Freckles1

Fab I was going to ell you that DS is the only one that can get to the fur babies by jumping the fence! DH and myself have to either drive around or run to the front door and run around half the block to get to her!! Insanity!!! 
3 lbs is a tiny baby!!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Fab I was going to ell you that DS is the only one that can get to the fur babies by jumping the fence! DH and myself have to either drive around or run to the front door and run around half the block to get to her!! Insanity!!!
> 3 lbs is a tiny baby!!!!



Freckles, hope you got your #2 furbaby back! Aren't they so smart? My very first Maltese used to climb out of her pen. We always wonder how she got out--it was about 3' high--until we caught her climbing out like a cat one day. Your dinner sounds so yummy. DH is experimenting on a curry. Will let you know how it goes. 

Don't be in a funk on the weight loss. Perseverance and patience is key (I think). I'm following MrsO mantra where less calories intake than calories spend = weight loss. I'm tracking religiously now using myfitnesspal app.


----------



## MSO13

Happy Friday ladies!

Yes, I've had great success with eat less than I burn, lose weight. Sticking to it is the hard part but I'm down about 10lbs in the last 2 months and had to buy all new bras today. Not exactly fun but I go to that Intimacy store that Oprah was obsessed with and they fit me and I'm good for the next 20-25lbs which will take a while. It's a very slow process but I have not gained anything back. 

Here's my new Peekaboo, it's completely impractical and adorable and it's silly but I love it. I will not be wearing it as a bag charm but it's a good photo!

I'm headed to dinner with friends but over the weekend I'll pop back and tell you about my trip to H. No purchases but just some fun and looking forward to Fall!

See you soon!


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Happy Friday ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've had great success with eat less than I burn, lose weight. Sticking to it is the hard part but I'm down about 10lbs in the last 2 months and had to buy all new bras today. Not exactly fun but I go to that Intimacy store that Oprah was obsessed with and they fit me and I'm good for the next 20-25lbs which will take a while. It's a very slow process but I have not gained anything back.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my new Peekaboo, it's completely impractical and adorable and it's silly but I love it. I will not be wearing it as a bag charm but it's a good photo!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm headed to dinner with friends but over the weekend I'll pop back and tell you about my trip to H. No purchases but just some fun and looking forward to Fall!
> 
> 
> 
> See you soon!




Your peekaboo is precious Mrs O!!!!
Have fun this evening!!!!

Fur baby is now inside wailing because she can't be outside with fur baby 1 and fur baby 3. Bad fuel!! 
Fab would love to have seen your baby crawl out of the pen!!!!  

Ok less calories!!


----------



## alismarr

Freckles - I meant to say that I can see one of your men in the bushes ( DS or DH )!  I should check my posts before hitting send!


----------



## Freckles1

alismarr said:


> Freckles - I meant to say that I can see one of your men in the bushes ( DS or DH )!  I should check my posts before hitting send!




Ha!!! I though that had to be what you meant alismarr!! Bless my DH heart it go it done!! That man deserves a beer and some sweet talk [emoji12]


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Happy Friday ladies!
> 
> Yes, I've had great success with eat less than I burn, lose weight. Sticking to it is the hard part but I'm down about 10lbs in the last 2 months and had to buy all new bras today. Not exactly fun but I go to that Intimacy store that Oprah was obsessed with and they fit me and I'm good for the next 20-25lbs which will take a while. It's a very slow process but I have not gained anything back.
> 
> Here's my new Peekaboo, it's completely impractical and adorable and it's silly but I love it. I will not be wearing it as a bag charm but it's a good photo!
> 
> I'm headed to dinner with friends but over the weekend I'll pop back and tell you about my trip to H. No purchases but just some fun and looking forward to Fall!
> 
> See you soon!



MrsO, this is so adorable and looks great with M! Congrats! Would love to see a mod shot--curious as to how big (or little) it actually is when carried. What can you fit inside?

Have fun at dinner tonight!


----------



## katekluet

FabF, such pretty peonies, love them. please report on the cuticle products, have tried so many including the expensive Dior stuff.major congratulations on your weight loss! Well done! Don't you feel good?!!!
Freckles, agree, more workout vs. fewer calories...I did weight loss shakes and some yogurt and fresh fruit, nothing else for a week...I cut out carbs, sugar and wine when losing and be sure I get walks and workouts in...now adding lean protein,lots of veges which we always eat anyway...and of course water.
MrsO, you are doing super also....and having great success, well done! know you will achieve your goals with what you are doing. Major progress when you have to buy ne bras. Cute little mini!!! Did you see any fall H stuff?


----------



## Freckles1

It is a slow and steady wins the race kinds of mentality isn't it? 
SO nice to have reinforcement from you fantastic ladies!! 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> It is a slow and steady wins the race kinds of mentality isn't it?
> SO nice to have reinforcement from you fantastic ladies!!
> xoxoxoxo



That's what we're here for, Freckles. Cheering and encouraging each other on not only on weight loss but other endeavours.  The learning for me was to keep going until you reach your goal. Have milestones so you can celebrate successes along the way. When I got to the half way point, I became complacent and started to slack off. Then the weight started to edge up so I had to really hunker down and get serious again. Hopefully I now have the motivation to get to the next milestone.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> That's what we're here for, Freckles. Cheering and encouraging each other on not only on weight loss but other endeavours.  The learning for me was to keep going until you reach your goal. Have milestones so you can celebrate successes along the way. When I got to the half way point, I became complacent and started to slack off. Then the weight started to edge up so I had to really hunker down and get serious again. Hopefully I now have the motivation to get to the next milestone.




Congrats on hitting your goal Fab! I know you can get to the next one!


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> FabF, such pretty peonies, love them. please report on the cuticle products, have tried so many including the expensive Dior stuff.major congratulations on your weight loss! Well done! Don't you feel good?!!!
> Freckles, agree, more workout vs. fewer calories...I did weight loss shakes and some yogurt and fresh fruit, nothing else for a week...I cut out carbs, sugar and wine when losing and be sure I get walks and workouts in...now adding lean protein,lots of veges which we always eat anyway...and of course water.
> MrsO, you are doing super also....and having great success, well done! know you will achieve your goals with what you are doing. Major progress when you have to buy ne bras. Cute little mini!!! Did you see any fall H stuff?



Thank you, sweetie! I haven't needed new bras like MrsO--and would rather lose elsewhere anyways since I didn't have ample to begin with anyhow.  But my skinny jeans are fitting better which helps to keep me motivated. Which shakes did you use?


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Congrats on hitting your goal Fab! I know you can get to the next one!



Thank you, MrsO! You're doing great yourself! Congrats! Make sure to burn the old bras.


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> Happy Friday ladies!
> 
> Yes, I've had great success with eat less than I burn, lose weight. Sticking to it is the hard part but I'm down about 10lbs in the last 2 months and had to buy all new bras today. Not exactly fun but I go to that Intimacy store that Oprah was obsessed with and they fit me and I'm good for the next 20-25lbs which will take a while. It's a very slow process but I have not gained anything back.
> 
> Here's my new Peekaboo, it's completely impractical and adorable and it's silly but I love it. I will not be wearing it as a bag charm but it's a good photo!
> 
> I'm headed to dinner with friends but over the weekend I'll pop back and tell you about my trip to H. No purchases but just some fun and looking forward to Fall!
> 
> See you soon!



Congrats on your loss!!!  Your mini is very cute, does it have a strap or is it handheld? It occurred to me, looking at your pic,  that I have a teeny tiny  LV suhali change "clutch" in the back of my closet somewhere, my only piece of LV. I can join the mini bag trend!  Hope you have a fun weekend!


----------



## dharma

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you, sweetie! I haven't needed new bras like MrsO--and would rather lose elsewhere anyways since I didn't have ample to begin with anyhow.  But my skinny jeans are fitting better which helps to keep me motivated. Which shakes did you use?



Congrats on your loss as well, FabF! Pre baby is pretty amazing!


----------



## dharma

Morning everyone! I am currently sitting outside the building where DD is taking her first SAT subject test in bio. Just taking her here is bringing back all that test anxiety from long ago. I feel so bad that she had a week of finals and now this on a Saturday. But afterwards, it's over and the last few weeks of school will be very light. I have an easy work week coming up and volunteered for the freshman trip to Ellis island this week. My first chaperone duty since 2nd grade! I've been teasing her and telling her we must go shopping for my "mom" outfit of acid washed jeans, white sneakers and a mini mouse embroidered denim shirt. And fanny pack. 

Freckles, your yard is beautiful! I hope it's easy to get the fur kids back once they escape. My current girls are pretty good but my last boy whippet was a true sight hound extrodinaire and would take off in any suburban or rural situation as soon as he saw a creature to chase. We once lost him in the woods of Maine overnight. It was horrible but his recovery was quite funny, he ended up on the porch of a lake home on the other side of the lake. The owner read his tag and because his name was "Rabbi", they called the only Jewish family they knew in the area, which happened to be the extended family of our hosts. He had quite an adventure and a steak dinner.


----------



## dharma

Cont...writing in small posts due to spotty wifi!

Regarding everyone's 5lb struggles, I'm right there with you! Since about  mid May, I've happily been eating just about everything not moving and indulging in some wine Funny thing is that I am preferring my face with a little weight on it. I think the saying is true that at a "certain age" we must choose between our face and our arse  I do have limit though and am trying not to cross it. Good luck everyone!

Happy weekend and hugs and kisses to Vigee, Mindi, Mrs JDS, MadameB, Cat, Etoile, Kate, EB and anyone else I've missed xo

PS Freckles, I've noticed you on the GOT thread, I might join in over there....things are heating up!


----------



## katekluet

Oh Dharma, that is funny! I love that story. 
MrsO, you are doing it right when you have not regained any lost weight...that is a sign of success. And agree with FabF, milestones along the way,
FabF, the shakes i use are good old SlimFast from the grocery store...they work fine for me, I just mix powder with nonfat milk. I think the skin food helps my cuticles too.


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Congrats on your loss!!!  Your mini is very cute, does it have a strap or is it handheld? It occurred to me, looking at your pic,  that I have a teeny tiny  LV suhali change "clutch" in the back of my closet somewhere, my only piece of LV. I can join the mini bag trend!  Hope you have a fun weekend!



It does have a long adjustable cross body strap. It's probably about the size of a good change purse but it has slots inside for cash and a few cards. 

Since I can't post good mod shots because it will blow my anonymity, here's a cute pic from Farfetch...


Maybe for  your "mom" chaperone outfit you need an I Heart NY shirt to "blend"in!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all, 

Dharma, I never had test anxiety-I'm surprisingly good in those situations and was always done quickly with them. Wow, they start the practice tests early now though, I'm not sure I would have been so cool as a freshman. 

You guys will all get there with your five pound goals! I think the difference this time since I've struggled with my weight my whole life is that I just figure I'll get there when I get there. I used to set completely unrealistic goals and then be disappointed when I couldn't get there, then go off the rails. I don't feel deprived and today I put on a new bra and a very Kim K stretchy black dress and can see a noticeable difference in my body even when the scale is not moving. I started back with workouts 4 days this week and that does help.  

I'll have to try the Skin Food, it sounds like something I really need. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Saturday!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Saturday, everyone! It's sunny here--such a contrast from yesterday thunderstorm. 

Dharma, thanks on the weight loss! I feel like if I mentioned it here, it'll keep me honest and motor on towards the next milestone.  I do notice that my cheeks look more saggy than before. Hmmm... How did your DD do with her first SAT? I didn't have to do mine when I was in HS in the U.S. as I came to Canada for uni but had to do grade 13. Yep, 5 years of HS over here but it was abolished may be 8-10 years ago. Glad to hear you'll have a quieter work week next week. 

Freckles, how goes the fencing? Napoleon, aka Nappy, is 6 lbs now and rather square so he won't be sneaking out anywhere anytime soon.  He was the size of a guinea pig when he first arrived and he was already 3 months. 

Kate, I used slim fast years ago. Has their taste gotten better? I was drinking chocolate flavour then. 

So I tested out the 2 cuticle balms last night and again today. With little kiddies, I wash my hands constantly and my cuticles are super dry and feel like sandpaper especially around the sides of the nails. Both balms melted into almost oil like when applied. They feel light so I was skeptical. The Fisherman works well and I'm going to keep it in the office. The Badger, on the other hand, works amazingly. I put it on and went to read a book for an hour. Completely forgotten about it. Then when I was about to put the hand cream on I noticed how much my cuticles have soften. Totally amazed! Repeat both today and the Badger still comes out ahead. They're both so reasonably priced. I wish I had tried sooner. 

MrsO, thanks for the pic of the Micro. Wish it's a smidgen bigger so it can fit iPhone 6+. Right now if a bag doesn't fit my phone, it's not going to work. Funny how the phones used to be huge until the flip phones and now they're huge again. Btw, the Skin Food hand cream works well last night. You may want to give it a try. 

Hi to everyone else! Have a great Saturday!


----------



## Fabfashion

During my quest for organizers, I came across this hand blown glass tray from Turkey a couple of days ago for less than $10 to house my day to day make up items. If I win a lottery one day, I'll spring for an H plate or tray for my make up.


----------



## katekluet

Fabfashion said:


> During my quest for organizers, I came across this hand blown glass tray from Turkey a couple of days ago for less than $10 to house my day to day make up items. If I win a lottery one day, I'll spring for an H plate or tray for my make up.


Pretty! Thanks for the badger cuticle cream report, will pick some up next WF trip. It sounds wonderful.
I imagine the slim fast tastes the same as ever...pretty bland but I don't mind.


----------



## Freckles1

dharma said:


> Cont...writing in small posts due to spotty wifi!
> 
> Regarding everyone's 5lb struggles, I'm right there with you! Since about  mid May, I've happily been eating just about everything not moving and indulging in some wine Funny thing is that I am preferring my face with a little weight on it. I think the saying is true that at a "certain age" we must choose between our face and our arse  I do have limit though and am trying not to cross it. Good luck everyone!
> 
> Happy weekend and hugs and kisses to Vigee, Mindi, Mrs JDS, MadameB, Cat, Etoile, Kate, EB and anyone else I've missed xo
> 
> PS Freckles, I've noticed you on the GOT thread, I might join in over there....things are heating up!







dharma said:


> Morning everyone! I am currently sitting outside the building where DD is taking her first SAT subject test in bio. Just taking her here is bringing back all that test anxiety from long ago. I feel so bad that she had a week of finals and now this on a Saturday. But afterwards, it's over and the last few weeks of school will be very light. I have an easy work week coming up and volunteered for the freshman trip to Ellis island this week. My first chaperone duty since 2nd grade! I've been teasing her and telling her we must go shopping for my "mom" outfit of acid washed jeans, white sneakers and a mini mouse embroidered denim shirt. And fanny pack.
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles, your yard is beautiful! I hope it's easy to get the fur kids back once they escape. My current girls are pretty good but my last boy whippet was a true sight hound extrodinaire and would take off in any suburban or rural situation as soon as he saw a creature to chase. We once lost him in the woods of Maine overnight. It was horrible but his recovery was quite funny, he ended up on the porch of a lake home on the other side of the lake. The owner read his tag and because his name was "Rabbi", they called the only Jewish family they knew in the area, which happened to be the extended family of our hosts. He had quite an adventure and a steak dinner.







Fabfashion said:


> Happy Saturday, everyone! It's sunny here--such a contrast from yesterday thunderstorm.
> 
> 
> 
> Dharma, thanks on the weight loss! I feel like if I mentioned it here, it'll keep me honest and motor on towards the next milestone.  I do notice that my cheeks look more saggy than before. Hmmm... How did your DD do with her first SAT? I didn't have to do mine when I was in HS in the U.S. as I came to Canada for uni but had to do grade 13. Yep, 5 years of HS over here but it was abolished may be 8-10 years ago. Glad to hear you'll have a quieter work week next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles, how goes the fencing? Napoleon, aka Nappy, is 6 lbs now and rather square so he won't be sneaking out anywhere anytime soon.  He was the size of a guinea pig when he first arrived and he was already 3 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Kate, I used slim fast years ago. Has their taste gotten better? I was drinking chocolate flavour then.
> 
> 
> 
> So I tested out the 2 cuticle balms last night and again today. With little kiddies, I wash my hands constantly and my cuticles are super dry and feel like sandpaper especially around the sides of the nails. Both balms melted into almost oil like when applied. They feel light so I was skeptical. The Fisherman works well and I'm going to keep it in the office. The Badger, on the other hand, works amazingly. I put it on and went to read a book for an hour. Completely forgotten about it. Then when I was about to put the hand cream on I noticed how much my cuticles have soften. Totally amazed! Repeat both today and the Badger still comes out ahead. They're both so reasonably priced. I wish I had tried sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO, thanks for the pic of the Micro. Wish it's a smidgen bigger so it can fit iPhone 6+. Right now if a bag doesn't fit my phone, it's not going to work. Funny how the phones used to be huge until the flip phones and now they're huge again. Btw, the Skin Food hand cream works well last night. You may want to give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone else! Have a great Saturday!




Hello ladies!!

Dharma you absolutely have to come hang out on the GOT thread. We have some very funny moments!! And it is very informative!
My running joke is I've read all of the books, but can't remember half of the content!! I always say it's because I was probably into my wine  I think it's actually because I read all  of them in a month!!  Considering every book is a thousand pages long ( and my mom passed away that summer ) I don't think I was comprehending everything ... With or without wine!!!

Dharma I also have found that my face is less full even with the extra weight. I kind of like it!!! 
I've been a good girl yesterday and today so far. I feel I may fall off the wagon of healthy eating this evening though. DD has had 4 skating events today. We have been here since 8am. It is now 4:40pm. She has been on the podium twice!!! A silver and a bronze medal have been acquired!! I'm thinking flank steak tacos for dinner... Hmmmm

I would have lost my marbles if my pup was gone all night!!! Your story is a hoot!!! Rabbi!!
I love it!!

Fab the fence is finished!! Nappy would be just fine if he ever came for a visit!! What a tiny baby!!! DH has some minor scratches and mosquito bites. But he is very proud of himself!!! The men do love their yard work don't they? 

I hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


----------



## Freckles1

Fur baby #2  Sally the escape artist!!
She just went under the rod iron fence to prove that she's smarter than us!!! Grrrr


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3022829
> 
> Fur baby #2  Sally the escape artist!!
> She just went under the rod iron fence to prove that she's smarter than us!!! Grrrr



She's a beautiful sweetheart


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3022829
> 
> Fur baby #2  Sally the escape artist!!
> She just went under the rod iron fence to prove that she's smarter than us!!! Grrrr



Freckles, she's such a cutie! May be try attaching chicken wires at the bottom part of the wrought iron fence? Not the most sophisticated look but still airy enough and may keep Sally in. Hooray to your DH for finishing the fence. And major congrats to your DD on the medals. She's so talented!

Dharma, your story is very funny although I bet you were so worried. Glad it was a happy ending. 

Exhausted from an afternoon at the zoo. Still hasn't seen the whole thing yet. 

Which thread is GOT?


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Freckles, she's such a cutie! May be try attaching chicken wires at the bottom part of the wrought iron fence? Not the most sophisticated look but still airy enough and may keep Sally in. Hooray to your DH for finishing the fence. And major congrats to your DD on the medals. She's so talented!
> 
> 
> 
> Dharma, your story is very funny although I bet you were so worried. Glad it was a happy ending.
> 
> 
> 
> Exhausted from an afternoon at the zoo. Still hasn't seen the whole thing yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Which thread is GOT?




Game of Thrones!!!!
And DH is going to have to add fencing to the base of the rod iron for sure!!! Oh she's sneaky!!

Fab just think of all the calories you burned today at the zoo!!! 

Good night Fab and everyone else!


----------



## Jadeite

Hello ladies! Chat is very robust I see and several pics of cute fur babies really puts a smile on anyone's faces.


----------



## MSO13

Jadeite said:


> Hello ladies! Chat is very robust I see and several pics of cute fur babies really puts a smile on anyone's faces.




Hi Jadeite! So nice to see you, I hope you are doing well and all settled in to your new home!!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3022829
> 
> Fur baby #2  Sally the escape artist!!
> She just went under the rod iron fence to prove that she's smarter than us!!! Grrrr



Hi Freckles - love your furbaby, Sally.  Is she a Shihtzu?  I had Shihtzu's growing up and had the  same issue with their escape route shenanigans.


----------



## Freckles1

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Hi Freckles - love your furbaby, Sally.  Is she a Shihtzu?  I had Shihtzu's growing up and had the  same issue with their escape route shenanigans.




Yes she is SmoothCoatGirl!!! She is a precious little girl but man oh man is she sassy!!! 
You will have to tell me some stories about you ****zus!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Hello ladies! Chat is very robust I see and several pics of cute fur babies really puts a smile on anyone's faces.



Hi Jadeite, so nice to see you!  Hope you're well and all settled down in your new home. Were you able to find a new gym and yoga place? When's your next trip home to visit family and furkids?


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Hi All,

Checking back in.  I just returned back from my business trip to Munich and Brussels.  Unfortunately I had very little to no time to shop.  I walked into the Hermes in Munich airport but it was too busy and I had to catch my flight.  I wasn't looking for anything specific so I wasn't disappointed. I did manage to buy some cosmetics in LHR airport.  I picked up some more CD spray foundation, lip liner, and eye shadow.  

Feeling the jet lag today and will probably get worse tomorrow.  The only plans I have for today is to unpack and relax.

Hope everyone enjoys their day.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Freckles1 said:


> Yes she is SmoothCoatGirl!!! She is a precious little girl but man oh man is she sassy!!!
> You will have to tell me some stories about you ****zus!!!



I love shhtzus, mine had the tan and white fur.   Love the black and white ones too. I had one who loved to dig a hole underneath the fence and go for a stroll  in the neighborhood.  She was walked regularly but she wanted her freedom to roam around when she wanted.  My parents fixed the issue in the yard so she couldn't dig holes and get out which was a huge relief.  I always worried that she would get lost but the few times she got out she's always returned back home.  

All of my shihtzus have been very stubborn and did whatever they wanted to do. I had a dog groomer once tell me his experience with the breed is that they are good for their mommy and daddy but can be quite a handful when they are left with others.  

I have so many stories I could go on and on.  They have a lot of personality.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Monday, ladies! Hope everyone had a nice weekend. Went to the zoo on Saturday and my legs are still sore today. DDs' favorite was a mommy and baby giraffes. Yesterday we went to visit DH's 99 years old grannie, she'll be 100 this summer. She kinda of forgot who we were but it's okay. When you're almost a 100, you're more than entitled. 

Freckles, got the GOT, thanks! I never watched it or read the books. May be it's better you can't remember the books--so can't compare how much the show follows the texts.

SCG, welcome back! At least you got to load up on cosmetics. Did duty free H sells any bags or just scarves and small items? 

Hi to everyone else! Have a great day!


----------



## Fabfashion

Here are a few pics from the zoo. This place is huge. We still have yet to get to the kangaroos and the polar bears. Next time!


----------



## Freckles1

Fab is that a snow leopard? How beautiful!!!! I haven't been to the zoo in forever. We went in San Diego years ago!!

Dd got 1,2,3,5and 6 at her competition. She did very well!!
Today is the first dive meet. I am judging the younger babies!! They are always SO cute!!

DS has driver' ed this week and next week. The instructor told him this morning that he is ready to take his test!!! Yippee I have done my job!!!! Haha
I hope everyone is having a great week so far!!!
Have a great afternoon!!!


----------



## dharma

FabF what gorgeous animals! 
Freckles, congrats on a job well done. I'm terrified by the thought of DD driving in the next year or so. How cute that the little ones dive! How little? 
SCG & Freckles, a tiny golden Shi tzu (6lbs) was our first "baby" right before DH and I were married. She was such a brilliant but stubborn dog, practically human! Hated the groomer though and was very naughty there. I don't think I could ever have another after her, she was the best!
Gorgeous but unpredictable day here, getting mountains of paperwork done. 
Hi everyone! Maseml, vigee, MrsJDS, mrsO, Xiang, hope you are well!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Ah!  The Cafe is open!

Step this way - your table's waiting.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Ah!  The Cafe is open!
> 
> Step this way - your table's waiting.


Can I have one of this to go please.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Eyes tired from looking at tiny pictures of fall 2015 scarves?  Rest your eyes here:


----------



## katekluet

fabF,  the zoo looks so fun, thanks for the photos
Freckles, do you push on the floor of the car with your right foot trying to help brake when you are riding along and your son is driving? I always did that ! 
dharma, WF was out of Badger today ..... .assume it is balm, did not say it was especially for cuticles. I have found great products to buy thanks to the cafe gals.
DD is on her way here right now for a visit, hurray!
Madame, you sure know how to liven up the cafe!


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> Ah!  The Cafe is open!
> 
> Step this way - your table's waiting.




Just what I needed Madam!!!!! What a perfect cocktail!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> Eyes tired from looking at tiny pictures of fall 2015 scarves?  Rest your eyes here:




Oh Christian Bale is in my list of " things I'd like to do" hehe


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Fab is that a snow leopard? How beautiful!!!! I haven't been to the zoo in forever. We went in San Diego years ago!!
> 
> Dd got 1,2,3,5and 6 at her competition. She did very well!!
> Today is the first dive meet. I am judging the younger babies!! They are always SO cute!!
> 
> DS has driver' ed this week and next week. The instructor told him this morning that he is ready to take his test!!! Yippee I have done my job!!!! Haha
> I hope everyone is having a great week so far!!!
> Have a great afternoon!!!



Freckles, that's a clouded leopard. She was so graceful. 

Congrats to your DD! How was the dive meet? And how young can you be to compete?

Your DS must be so excited about his DL test. Such a milestone! I'll be so happy and terrified all at once when my DDs are old enough for that.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Eyes tired from looking at tiny pictures of fall 2015 scarves?  Rest your eyes here:


Yummy!

Imagine what will happen if he's wearing the new mini H bowtie instead. They will probably be completely out of stock.


----------



## Fabfashion

DDs had their ballet dress rehearsal this morning. I didn't realize the school is doing quite a big production given these are 3-5 years old kiddies. So cute though. The recital is this Thursday night. I'm sure there will be lots of laughter and a few tears (of joy). 

Kate, this is the Badger cuticle care balm I got. May be you can try stores like Target or CVS?

Dharma, how's your DD's robotic team coming along now that the other father is continuing on to mentor?

xiangxiang, did you find the Hourglass primer? I'll have to start using mine on my nose. Now that it's getting humid, the powder foundation alone is not staying as matte as I'd have liked. What's happened with Mr Brain and Mr Fireplate?

Madam, how are your flowers doing? My irises are half gone and the peonies are half blooming. No sign of any money though.  

Hi Vigee, SCG, meazar, Mindi, MrsJDS, MrsO, MASEML and everyone I might have missed.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

Busy this week but I tried the Skin Food and it's amazing, my hands look better already! Perhaps if I had Bruce Wayne to give me a hand massage, they'd be even better 

As great as that would be, DH is vacuuming the whole house. 

Hope everyone is doing well and all the Cafe kids do well in all their activities! I'm off to Jury Duty tomorrow, hope I don't get picked.

See you all soon!


----------



## katekluet

Fabfashion said:


> DDs had their ballet dress rehearsal this morning. I didn't realize the school is doing quite a big production given these are 3-5 years old kiddies. So cute though. The recital is this Thursday night. I'm sure there will be lots of laughter and a few tears (of joy).
> 
> Kate, this is the Badger cuticle care balm I got. May be you can try stores like Target or CVS?
> 
> Dharma, how's your DD's robotic team coming along now that the other father is continuing on to mentor?
> 
> xiangxiang, did you find the Hourglass primer? I'll have to start using mine on my nose. Now that it's getting humid, the powder foundation alone is not staying as matte as I'd have liked. What's happened with Mr Brain and Mr Fireplate?
> 
> Madam, how are your flowers doing? My irises are half gone and the peonies are half blooming. No sign of any money though.
> 
> Hi Vigee, SCG, meazar, Mindi, MrsJDS, MrsO, MASEML and everyone I might have missed.


Fab, thank you big time! That is not what they had. I am on the hunt.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> DDs had their ballet dress rehearsal this morning. I didn't realize the school is doing quite a big production given these are 3-5 years old kiddies. So cute though. The recital is this Thursday night. I'm sure there will be lots of laughter and a few tears (of joy).
> 
> Kate, this is the Badger cuticle care balm I got. May be you can try stores like Target or CVS?
> 
> Dharma, how's your DD's robotic team coming along now that the other father is continuing on to mentor?
> 
> xiangxiang, did you find the Hourglass primer? I'll have to start using mine on my nose. Now that it's getting humid, the powder foundation alone is not staying as matte as I'd have liked. What's happened with Mr Brain and Mr Fireplate?
> 
> Madam, how are your flowers doing? My irises are half gone and the peonies are half blooming. No sign of any money though.
> 
> Hi Vigee, SCG, meazar, Mindi, MrsJDS, MrsO, MASEML and everyone I might have missed.



Hi, Fabfashion!  The Irises are done and the hydrangea buds are shaping up nicely.  The carnations are going strong.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Fabfashion!  The Irises are done and the hydrangea buds are shaping up nicely.  The carnations are going strong.



Hi Madam, any flower pics you could share? Any news of the RT?


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Busy this week but I tried the Skin Food and it's amazing, my hands look better already! Perhaps if I had Bruce Wayne to give me a hand massage, they'd be even better
> 
> As great as that would be, DH is vacuuming the whole house.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and all the Cafe kids do well in all their activities! I'm off to Jury Duty tomorrow, hope I don't get picked.
> 
> See you all soon!



MrsO, fingers crossed you're not picked tomorrow. One of my colleagues just came back from 9 weeks of jury duty but another (for a different case) wasn't picked because they had enough jury by the time they reached her.


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Busy this week but I tried the Skin Food and it's amazing, my hands look better already! Perhaps if I had Bruce Wayne to give me a hand massage, they'd be even better
> 
> As great as that would be, DH is vacuuming the whole house.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and all the Cafe kids do well in all their activities! I'm off to Jury Duty tomorrow, hope I don't get picked.
> 
> See you all soon!




Oh Mrs O I hope you don't get picked!!! I went in October and luckily was released that same day!!! There was a Grand Jury inducted that morning, but that was it!! I will have more to tell tomorrow! I need to go night night! Everyone have a great evening!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, ladies! Hope everyone had a nice weekend. Went to the zoo on Saturday and my legs are still sore today. DDs' favorite was a mommy and baby giraffes. Yesterday we went to visit DH's 99 years old grannie, she'll be 100 this summer. She kinda of forgot who we were but it's okay. When you're almost a 100, you're more than entitled.
> 
> Freckles, got the GOT, thanks! I never watched it or read the books. May be it's better you can't remember the books--so can't compare how much the show follows the texts.
> 
> SCG, welcome back! At least you got to load up on cosmetics. Did duty free H sells any bags or just scarves and small items?
> 
> Hi to everyone else! Have a great day!



Fabfashion- H duty free in Munich airport sold handbags, scarves, RTW, shoes, SLG's, jewelry, some housewares, and men's stuff.  I didn't have time to shop and it was busy when I walked into the store.  There was only one person working when I was there.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Madam Bijoux said:


> Ah!  The Cafe is open!
> 
> 
> 
> Step this way - your table's waiting.



MadamB - a very nice and welcomed distraction!


----------



## Fabfashion

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Fabfashion- H duty free in Munich airport sold handbags, scarves, RTW, shoes, SLG's, jewelry, some housewares, and men's stuff.  I didn't have time to shop and it was busy when I walked into the store.  There was only one person working when I was there.


SCG, that sounds like a big store. I stopped by the one in San Francisco late last year and was surprised to see it was a decent size. 

Happy Hump Day, everyone! Will pop by a little later.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Madam, any flower pics you could share? Any news of the RT?


 

Hi, Fabfashion!  I haven't taken any new flower pictures lately, and there's no news on any of my pending H goodies.


Happy Wednesday, everyone!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hermes SM is overwhelmed as customers demand to know the status of their special orders.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hermes SM is overwhelmed as customers demand to know the status of their special orders.




Madam, hope you get some good news soon!


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hermes SM is overwhelmed as customers demand to know the status of their special orders.




I love it Madam!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Oh Mrs O I hope you don't get picked!!! I went in October and luckily was released that same day!!! There was a Grand Jury inducted that morning, but that was it!! I will have more to tell tomorrow! I need to go night night! Everyone have a great evening!


Freckles, I'm dying to hear your story! 

Was thinking of going for a walk during lunch until I looked out the window and the sky is nearly black. There's a thunder storm warning with a possible nickle size hail and a risk of tornado. And it was sunny this morning! We never had a tornado right in the city so fingers crossed it will just be a rain storm that passes quickly.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hello ladies! Sorry for MIA for a while! I have been snowed under at work and loads to sort out at home too! Happy to see cafe is alive and chatty! 

Our work steps challenge is well under way so I have been trying all ways to increase my steps. I find weekends especially Sunday is very difficult to bring the step count up. Yesterday I achieved a new personal best, over 15k steps. But I am still no where near the top on the leader board. Must try harder! 

*Fabfashion*, I swapped the Smashbox light primer to the originally version and this is much much better! It does improve the appearance of my T-zone and prolong the make up. So I am going to keep on using this one.

*Madam*, thanks for the eye candies! I really needed those to cheers me up at the end of a very busy working day! 

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hello ladies! Sorry for MIA for a while! I have been snowed under at work and loads to sort out at home too! Happy to see cafe is alive and chatty!
> 
> Our work steps challenge is well under way so I have been trying all ways to increase my steps. I find weekends especially Sunday is very difficult to bring the step count up. Yesterday I achieved a new personal best, over 15k steps. But I am still no where near the top on the leader board. Must try harder!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, I swapped the Smashbox light primer to the originally version and this is much much better! It does improve the appearance of my T-zone and prolong the make up. So I am going to keep on using this one.
> 
> *Madam*, thanks for the eye candies! I really needed those to cheers me up at the end of a very busy working day!
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!


xiangxiang, so nice to see you stopping by. Hope things get less hectic at work and at home for you soon and you can come hang out more often. Are you going to your country house this weekend? 

I have Smashbox primer at home too so I'll alternate using that and the Hourglass one and see how they compare.


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Freckles, I'm dying to hear your story!
> 
> Was thinking of going for a walk during lunch until I looked out the window and the sky is nearly black. There's a thunder storm warning with a possible nickle size hail and a risk of tornado. And it was sunny this morning! We never had a tornado right in the city so fingers crossed it will just be a rain storm that passes quickly.




Fab I wish I had a great story!!! I don't though. I do have a friend who was impaneled in a Grand Jury and he said it was very cool. They would meet once a month for six months I believe...
They would hear all sorts of cases and have to decide whether the case was worthy to go to trial, etc. 
I hope you and your family are safe. This weather has been nuts!!! It is hot as hades here. Ugh. Even the fur babies are exhausted from going outdoors!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Fab I wish I had a great story!!! I don't though. I do have a friend who was impaneled in a Grand Jury and he said it was very cool. They would meet once a month for six months I believe...
> They would hear all sorts of cases and have to decide whether the case was worthy to go to trial, etc.
> I hope you and your family are safe. This weather has been nuts!!! It is hot as hades here. Ugh. Even the fur babies are exhausted from going outdoors!!


Freckles, I guess meeting once a month for a Grand Jury isn't too much of a time commitment. My colleague was gone for 9 weeks straight and 6 of those weeks were spent reading transcripts and listening to tapes. Nothing dramatic like what you see on TV shows.

The weather was so bizarre. It was pitch black around noon, then rained heavily for 15 minutes then it cleared right up. There were still tornado warnings in various suburbs throughout the day but luckily nothing came of it. Our weather pattern here sure has changed drastically over the last decade or so. 

Hope you, your family and furkids are staying cool!

MrsO, how was jury selection today? Hope you weren't picked!

xiangxiang, congrats on making the 15K steps! Way to go! 

Hope everyone had a great day. 

Good night.


----------



## katekluet

XiangXiang, well done on the steps! Sounds like the company program is really increasing awareness.
MrsO, hope you did not get empaneled.
DD is visiting and went down south to visit a college friend for a few days, so we are dogsitting  her two large dogs....we look like professional dog walkers when out with four dogs  
What is everyone else up to this weekend?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Freckles, I guess meeting once a month for a Grand Jury isn't too much of a time commitment. My colleague was gone for 9 weeks straight and 6 of those weeks were spent reading transcripts and listening to tapes. Nothing dramatic like what you see on TV shows.
> 
> The weather was so bizarre. It was pitch black around noon, then rained heavily for 15 minutes then it cleared right up. There were still tornado warnings in various suburbs throughout the day but luckily nothing came of it. Our weather pattern here sure has changed drastically over the last decade or so.
> 
> Hope you, your family and furkids are staying cool!
> 
> MrsO, how was jury selection today? Hope you weren't picked!
> 
> xiangxiang, congrats on making the 15K steps! Way to go!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day.
> 
> Good night.





katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, well done on the steps! Sounds like the company program is really increasing awareness.
> MrsO, hope you did not get empaneled.
> DD is visiting and went down south to visit a college friend for a few days, so we are dogsitting  her two large dogs....we look like professional dog walkers when out with four dogs
> What is everyone else up to this weekend?



Thank you *Fabfashion *and *kate*! the challenge started two weeks ago and I started really badly with a weekend away in our country house. But I am catching up. My average is nearly 13k per day but I get really competitive and wanting to beat myself every day since from last week! Weekend is always very difficult and I see a obvious dip in the level. 

*kate*, it must be a sight walking 4 dogs! 

*Fabfashion*, today we have very humid condition. I went to the gym first thing in the morning and did 5k and I was absolutely drenched in sweat! 

Hope you all are keeping well and have a fab weekend everyone!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Friday, ladies! TGIF! It's been a hectic couple of days. DDs had their very first ballet recital last night. The production was Wizard of Oz with multiple scenes with kiddies from various ballet classes. DDs were 'bumble bees' and were dancing around the 'flowers'. They were super cute. One DD kept waving at me. We just couldn't stop laughing. Then it was off to a field trip at a pony farm and petting zoo this morning. It was raining on and off and lucky enough it was raining when we were in the barn so everyone stayed dry. It was my first time volunteering and it sure was fun!

xiangxiang, you're doing so well with your steps. I could barely make an average of 7-8K. The weekends really pull down the average as we drive everywhere living in the suburb.

Kate, did you find Badger cuticle balm? My cuticles and hands are much improved. Do your DD's furkids get along well with yours?  

MrsO, what happened with jury selection? 

Freckles, how goes the dive meet? And when is your DS' driving test?

AnnaE, how goes your job search and research? Are you and DH moving west?

Does anyone have a Halzan? I wonder how it compares to Evelyne. I'd like a crossbody bag as a mommy bag but DH never really cared for the Evie because the interior is unlined. 

Read on the FW2015 thread that some scarves are showing up in Europe already. I'm quite curious about the 5% more cashmere content. I'd think it'll make it pill more? Usually silk doesn't pill but cashmere does. Or is it the other way around?

What everyone has planned for the weekend? We may go back to the zoo tomorrow afternoon to see the kangaroos and polar bears if the weather is nice.

Hi Vigee, Mindi, Madam, dharma, MrsJDS, MASEML, SCG, meazar and anyone I might have missed!


----------



## MSO13

hi all!
I didn't get jury duty but I am traveling this weekend so I've been quiet. will share where I am when we return after the weekend.

DH and I are wandering in the high end shopping district and then having a proper touristy lunch. We did go to H but they were underwhelming and didn't offer anything when I asked for exotic CDCs. DH is sensitive to service and preferred Chanel for attention. I tried on the Girl Bag and loved it but I might be the only one! I think its weird and quirky and will ultimately become very collectible and will probably buy one when I'm in NYC later this summer. The SAs were basically in shock that I even asked for it, let alone that I really liked it. 

What's everyone up to?


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> hi all!
> I didn't get jury duty but I am traveling this weekend so I've been quiet. will share where I am when we return after the weekend.
> 
> DH and I are wandering in the high end shopping district and then having a proper touristy lunch. We did go to H but they were underwhelming and didn't offer anything when I asked for exotic CDCs. DH is sensitive to service and preferred Chanel for attention. I tried on the Girl Bag and loved it but I might be the only one! I think its weird and quirky and will ultimately become very collectible and will probably buy one when I'm in NYC later this summer. The SAs were basically in shock that I even asked for it, let alone that I really liked it.
> 
> What's everyone up to?


MrsO, glad to hear you didn't get picked! One of those things that you don't want to be picked. Lol. My colleague that ended up serving for 9 weeks was jury #12--just her luck. Enjoy your trip and love to hear about it when you return. Was the H store you visited big? Off to Google Girl Bag now. 

BTW, did you hear that there was price reduction in the US for H men scarves and ties to keep them more in line with the Euros?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Friday, all!  I had a great time with the dinosaurs at Jurassic World today.


----------



## katekluet

FabF, I smiled just picturing your DDs being bees and one waving as she buzzed...how sweet,
MrsO, glad you are off jury duty and having a fun weekend, will look forward to hearing about it.
I am so interested to hear about the CSGM changes and quality....perhaps they changed the weaving so they won't pull so easliy? Of course AFTER  I bought several....I have not had pilling but sure have had some pulls and I am pretty careful.
Found two local stores who should have the Badger cuticle so will find it soon I am sure. DD is visiting and we are dog sitting her two large dogs while she is visiting a friend for a few days..l. everyone is getting along quite well , even Crabby Abby the cat. You should see DH And I walking four dogs.


----------



## katekluet

DH said I should share this with my cafe friends, I have been researching my Irish ancestors so I tried baking this Irish brown bread and it turned out an outstanding loaf...super easy, not even any kneading. Wonderful testure and flavor. It is from David Lebovitz's website and is from a famous Irish cooking school. (So much for the diet) )


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Friday, all!  I had a great time with the dinosaurs at Jurassic World today.




Us too Madam!!! What did you think? DS and DD both likes it. So did I!!!!! 

DD got 3rd in the dive meet. Not sure if I mentioned this. I probably did. 

DS and I went to Camelot last evening at the outdoor theatre. We left at intermission. Underwhelming and a little boring. Annie is next!! DD will love it!!!

Fab have fun at the zoo!! Hope you have gorgeous weather!! I am giggling at the thought of DD # 1 or 2 waving. How stinking cute!!! Would be falling out of my seat and wanting to run on stage and kiss her!!!

Mrs O glad you didn't make onto the jury!
Have a fun trip! 
Kate I bet your arms about to fall off from the walks with those dogs!!! A glass of wine will be needed to relax!!!

Hello ladies!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Freckles1 said:


> Us too Madam!!! What did you think? DS and DD both likes it. So did I!!!!!
> 
> DD got 3rd in the dive meet. Not sure if I mentioned this. I probably did.
> 
> DS and I went to Camelot last evening at the outdoor theatre. We left at intermission. Underwhelming and a little boring. Annie is next!! DD will love it!!!
> 
> Fab have fun at the zoo!! Hope you have gorgeous weather!! I am giggling at the thought of DD # 1 or 2 waving. How stinking cute!!! Would be falling out of my seat and wanting to run on stage and kiss her!!!
> 
> Mrs O glad you didn't make onto the jury!
> Have a fun trip!
> Kate I bet your arms about to fall off from the walks with those dogs!!! A glass of wine will be needed to relax!!!
> 
> Hello ladies!



Hi, Freckles1!  I thoroughly enjoyed the movie.  I want to see it in 3D next week.


----------



## cat_shmer

Hello, everyone - long time no talk! I do apologize for my absence; things have just been hectic lately! It's my birthday tomorrow, so I've been planning that like crazy but have also been in the process of *attempting* to start working out again. I've been out of shape for too long ! 

*Madam Bijoux* - I just saw Jurassic World tonight as part of my birthday celebration and thought it was wonderful! Lots of jump scares, some laughs, cinematically/graphically gorgeous... It was super fun to watch.

*MrsOwen3* - I think the Chanel Girl Bag is adorable! Which is surprising to me since I don't usually love "trendy" bags. I'm very on-board with this one, though ! 

*Everyone else* - hello !  One of my dearest friends actually has given me a birthday present already, and she got me the RG Salmon H Clic Clac !! Which I thought was very sweet of her.

Hope everyone had a great weekend! Can't wait to hear all about your adventures this week!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Monday, ladies! Hope everyone had a fun weekend! 

Cat, have a wonderful birthday tomorrow! That's so sweet of your GF on the clic clac gift. 

Freckles, we didn't end up going to the zoo. I think DDs were a little worn out from all the activities from previous days. They just wanted to ride their bike to the neighborhood playground and chilled.

MrsO, the Chanel Girl bag looks quite versatile. I like it. Are the strap's length adjustable? Are you thinking the small or large size? 

A number of friends went to see Jurassic World this weekend and all said it was good. Don't think we'll be able to see it until we can get it on demand. Heard that this and Avengers are pretty much the blockbuster movies of the summer. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

I'm back from Chicago and not really feeling excited to be back at work except that I really missed the shop cats! We leave again for another 4 day trip on Friday so the week should fly by. 

Jurassic World is definitely on our list to see, there are bunch of movies DH wants to go to this summer and with the humidity already crazy, hiding out in the blasting AC of a movie theater sounds great to me. Glad to hear those of you that went had fun. 

Cat, happy birthday! What a sweet gift from your friend. 

Thanks for the thoughts on the Girl Bag, I'm looking at the large size in the black/cream version. Photo attached. I'll think about it and then my next NYC trip in early July will be my chance to get one. I'm not a Chanel customer, have no use for the flaps and classics quilts. I like the Boy but would never use one. I tend to go for the weird or artistic pieces from brands like Chanel. That's what draws me to this one, it's widely hated but I think it's an insouciant art piece that summarizes having fun with fashion. It's also the kind of bag I could see using forever, I like bringing back trendy items long after they've gone out of fashion.  The "sleeve" straps are adjustable as you can tie them anyway you like and it's very soft lambskin but didn't seem fragile. I would likely spray the cream to protect it but it's only on the outside of the bag. Hopefully, I'll stall long enough to see some Fall scarves and see if there's any ETA on my Kelly. Those are two deciding factors but if my Kelly isn't going to be here for Fall, I could see using this bag _alot_!

My Chicago H experience was ho hum and underwhelming. It was a rainy day so you would have thought they might be interested in a sale but most of the staff ignored us and one gentleman was so overly friendly it seemed insincere. I said we were visiting and I wanted to look around, then when we circled back he seemed less interested in helping with my CDC hunt. I know that exotic CDCs are rare but I've never encountered a store that had zero to offer. Perhaps I shouldn't have mentioned my home store but whatever-I'm hardly devastated not to spend money with Fall just around the corner. 

DH doesn't come shopping with me much but at our lunch (deep dish pizza for him of course) he observed how nice everyone at Barney's and Chanel was to us, attentive but not pushy and he felt like the H experiences that he has had away from our home store were lacking. I assured him that if my local H had treated me poorly I wouldn't shop with them and he seemed happy to keep supporting our small local team who treats me like a rock star even if they can't deliver the exact items I'm looking for. Anyway, that was my first visit to an H that left me totally underwhelmed. 

I've got to answer a billion emails and then have some meetings and a rare Monday evening project to finish. Hope everyone has a wonderful day!!


----------



## Freckles1

Mrs O the girl bag you've chosen is fantastic!!!! I'm sorry you had a bad experience at Chicago H. I've inly been a few times but had a wonderful SA named Eleve. I hope your week goes quickly!!!
Fab my 12 year old is riding her bike everywhere this summer and I love it. It reminds me of my childhood. We ride those bikes until the wheels didn't have a tread!!!! 
And you're right about Jurassic World. Your babies can't see that. Not yet. What good kid movies are coming out? Has to be something???? 

Everyone one have a great Monday. Off to the grocery!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Good evening, ladies. 

Kate, meant to mention earlier that your bread loaf looks so yummy. Will check out the recipe. I don't know how to make bread except banana bread but am game to try a recipe that doesn't require kneading. 

MrsO, I really like the Girl Bag that you chose. Very chic! I can picture you carrying that a lot if you get one. I'll have to check it out but our 2 Chanel boutiques downtown don't have a lot of stock (kind of like our local H). Sorry to hear the Chicago H was underwhelming. Well, more business for your local H this way and sounds like their customer service is superb. When I was at the Waikiki H store (I usually shop the Ala Moana Hawaii store), the SA there mentioned that they're only allow to sell 1 exotic CDC per customer but I didn't ask what the time period is (per month/quarter, etc?). 

Freckles, I remember those days riding my bike everywhere--even had my GF riding in the back and getting chased by dogs. Those good old days! Your DD is likely enjoying that freedom and it's a great exercise too. Congrats on her third place in the dive match! What are your DD and DS doing for the summer? BTW, I heard about the movice Ted 2 so thought it may be family friendly. Netflix is showing Ted (1) so we started to watch it with DDs last week only to find out that Ted swears like a sailor! We couldn't pause it fast enough! We should have known--Seth MacFarlane movie can't possibly be G rated. Lol. 

Hi Madam, Mindi, xiangxiang, Cat, SCG, AnnaE, Vigee, MrsJDS, MASEML and everyone!


----------



## katekluet

Cat, Happy Birthday! Sounds like you are having a nice long celebration, good!
Mrs.O, Chicago is a fun city...too bad H wasn't more welcoming. That bag is very clever and fun!
FabF, the Badger cuticle cream is just excellent, you have a talent for finding especially good products. 
DD is visiting and today we had all four dogs (hers and ours) down at the beach then lunch in town at a place where the dogs are welcome....everyone had a good time. Tonight, dinner with friends, more eating!
Hope everyone is having a good week, HI to all!


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Good evening, ladies.
> 
> Kate, meant to mention earlier that your bread loaf looks so yummy. Will check out the recipe. I don't know how to make bread except banana bread but am game to try a recipe that doesn't require kneading.
> 
> MrsO, I really like the Girl Bag that you chose. Very chic! I can picture you carrying that a lot if you get one. I'll have to check it out but our 2 Chanel boutiques downtown don't have a lot of stock (kind of like our local H). Sorry to hear the Chicago H was underwhelming. Well, more business for your local H this way and sounds like their customer service is superb. When I was at the Waikiki H store (I usually shop the Ala Moana Hawaii store), the SA there mentioned that they're only allow to sell 1 exotic CDC per customer but I didn't ask what the time period is (per month/quarter, etc?).
> 
> Freckles, I remember those days riding my bike everywhere--even had my GF riding in the back and getting chased by dogs. Those good old days! Your DD is likely enjoying that freedom and it's a great exercise too. Congrats on her third place in the dive match! What are your DD and DS doing for the summer? BTW, I heard about the movice Ted 2 so thought it may be family friendly. Netflix is showing Ted (1) so we started to watch it with DDs last week only to find out that Ted swears like a sailor! We couldn't pause it fast enough! We should have known--Seth MacFarlane movie can't possibly be G rated. Lol.
> 
> Hi Madam, Mindi, xiangxiang, Cat, SCG, AnnaE, Vigee, MrsJDS, MASEML and everyone!



I'm laughing so hard  about the Ted movie Fab! My DH and my brother love that kind of humor but it's like a teenage boy movie! I know the bear is deceptively cute, it's too bad the whole movie would need to be bleeped! Hopefully they didn't hear enough to start repeating, my nephew is getting into that parrot stage and we have to be careful!


----------



## MSO13

katekluet said:


> Cat, Happy Birthday! Sounds like you are having a nice long celebration, good!
> Mrs.O, Chicago is a fun city...too bad H wasn't more welcoming. That bag is very clever and fun!
> FabF, the Badger cuticle cream is just excellent, you have a talent for finding especially good products.
> DD is visiting and today we had all four dogs (hers and ours) down at the beach then lunch in town at a place where the dogs are welcome....everyone had a good time. Tonight, dinner with friends, more eating!
> Hope everyone is having a good week, HI to all!



I love Chicago Kate, we have the best time when we visit my family there! I have not attempted gluten free bread baking, we fortunately have an excellent bakery in the city that can even do a crusty GF baguette but I rarely eat it. It sort of fell out of my diet when I had to go gluten free. 

No biggie about H, more sales for my home store and funds for the Girl Bag. I'm stuck waiting till early July when I'll be near a Chanel boutique for it but I'm 90% sure I'll go for it unless news of my Kelly arrives before then. My big job watered the separate money tree for the Kelly but it's more about not wanting to buy too many bags at once!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm laughing so hard  about the Ted movie Fab! My DH and my brother love that kind of humor but it's like a teenage boy movie! I know the bear is deceptively cute, it's too bad the whole movie would need to be bleeped! Hopefully they didn't hear enough to start repeating, my nephew is getting into that parrot stage and we have to be careful!


My DH loves this kind of movies too. I don't think the kiddies were quick enough to catch the swearing. They were just wondering why we wouldn't let them continue watching the cute little teddy and we just said it's too violent which is a cue for you've got to be at least 10.  Luckily there was a new Disney Tinker Bell's Legend of the Neverbeast so they got distracted. It's actually quite good--even I enjoyed it.

I truly hope your K arrives soon. It's so well earned! It seems to be quiet even on the reveal threads about new bags these days. One just never knows how the distribution works. Did you see the article that Audreylita posted on How the legendary Birkin bag remains dominant?


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> Cat, Happy Birthday! Sounds like you are having a nice long celebration, good!
> Mrs.O, Chicago is a fun city...too bad H wasn't more welcoming. That bag is very clever and fun!
> FabF, the Badger cuticle cream is just excellent, you have a talent for finding especially good products.
> DD is visiting and today we had all four dogs (hers and ours) down at the beach then lunch in town at a place where the dogs are welcome....everyone had a good time. Tonight, dinner with friends, more eating!
> Hope everyone is having a good week, HI to all!


Glad you're enjoying the Badger balm, Kate. I read that they have good kids sunscreen but never tried any of their products before. It was displayed right besides the Skin Food hand cream so I thought I gave it a try. So glad to find it. Must browse the skin care section at WF more often.


----------



## cat_shmer

Thank you all for the birthday wishes!! It's been a great one; I spent it with one of my dearest friends, whom I hadn't seen in a couple of months as she moved to New York. Had some yummy meals!

And the Girl bag - I can see why it's "hated" .. It's very trendy and is either a love or hate bag. It's very stylized so there's not much room for gray area, but I do like it quite a bit! I would say go for it! Especially since it's so different from all other bags out there right now, especially Hermes B and K bags. I think owning both a K and the Girl bag would be acceptable 

Happy evening ladies!


----------



## Mindi B

Count me in as liking the Chanel "girl bag."  It is cheeky and kitsch--deliberately so--and therefore will (I agree with MissO here) have a longer life than a traditional "it" bag.  If I had half a Birkin unit to drop on a just-for-fun bag, I'd go for it!  I like the loud, colorful tweed version.


----------



## mistikat

I like the Girl bag too ... not sure it's worth a Birkin unit, but it's fun and cheeky.


----------



## MSO13

mistikat said:


> I like the Girl bag too ... not sure it's worth a Birkin unit, but it's fun and cheeky.



half a Birkin unit 

but can it really be a fraction of a Kelly unit if that Kelly currently only exists as an abstract podium order? 

And if that Kelly is not yet in existence the equation gets even more complex...

To be discussed further in Advanced Theorems of Hermes Dynamics


Girl Bag may be arriving sooner, I forget that other brands will let you order a bag by phone and poof, it arrives on your doorstep. What a novel concept!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> half a Birkin unit
> 
> but can it really be a fraction of a Kelly unit if that Kelly currently only exists as an abstract podium order?
> 
> And if that Kelly is not yet in existence the equation gets even more complex...
> 
> To be discussed further in Advanced Theorems of Hermes Dynamics
> 
> 
> Girl Bag may be arriving sooner, I forget that other brands will let you order a bag by phone and poof, it arrives on your doorstep. What a novel concept!


The equation gets even more complex if the Kelly arrives after the next price increase, which hopefully won't be the case. 

By then the cost per use of the Girl Bag, if obtained today, reduces significantly and may amount to 1/3 Birkin unit.


----------



## Mindi B

And if a Birkin falls in the forest with no one around to hear it. . . .
This is too existential for me!  
But I still like the bag.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> And if a Birkin falls in the forest with no one around to hear it. . . .
> This is too existential for me!
> But I still like the bag.




if a Birkin falls in the forest then the tPFer posts on the Spa Pricing thread [emoji75]


----------



## biscuit1

MrsOwen3 said:


> if a Birkin falls in the forest then the tPFer posts on the Spa Pricing thread [emoji75]


I think  " Post ebay / web / forest finds " has a ring to it.


----------



## mistikat

MrsOwen3 said:


> if a Birkin falls in the forest then the tPFer posts on the Spa Pricing thread [emoji75]



OK, you win with that one!

Birkinomics is a deadly game ....!


----------



## Mindi B

MrsOwen3 said:


> if a Birkin falls in the forest then the tPFer posts on the Spa Pricing thread [emoji75]



:lolots:


----------



## MSO13

biscuit1 said:


> I think  " Post ebay / web / forest finds " has a ring to it.



Then the "when's the best time to visit the Birkin forest?" questions will begin 

Hope you're doing well Biscuit!!


----------



## Fabfashion

You ladies are cracking me up! I think only H addicts think this way.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Birkins falling in the forest?  Time for me to take up hiking.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

June 16 is Bloomsday.
Happy Bloomsday, everybody!
Here is a slightly abridged Molly Bloom's soliloquy (from Ulysses by James Joyce)

"I was a Flower of the mountain yes when I put the rose in my hair like the Andalusian girls used or shall I wear a red yes and how he kissed me under the Moorish wall and I thought well as well him as another and then I asked him with my eyes to ask again yes and then he asked me would I yes to say yes my mountain flower and first I put my arms around him yes and drew him down to me ....... yes and his heart was going like mad and yes I said yes I will Yes."


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> June 16 is Bloomsday.
> Happy Bloomsday, everybody!
> Here is a slightly abridged Molly Bloom's soliloquy (from Ulysses by James Joyce)
> 
> "I was a Flower of the mountain yes when I put the rose in my hair like the Andalusian girls used or shall I wear a red yes and how he kissed me under the Moorish wall and I thought well as well him as another and then I asked him with my eyes to ask again yes and then he asked me would I yes to say yes my mountain flower and first I put my arms around him yes and drew him down to me ....... yes and his heart was going like mad and yes I said yes I will Yes."



Madam, did you go to any Bloomsday events yesterday? There was one last year in Rittenhouse.


----------



## MSO13

Happy Wednesday cafe!

Popping by before digging into a pile of work with my new Girl Bag posing with my Peekaboo. I believe this is called a "Trend Salad" but these are exactly the type of fun fashion items I like to hang onto. It's safer to post it here, they hate the Girl over on the Chanel forum


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Happy Wednesday cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> Popping by before digging into a pile of work with my new Girl Bag posing with my Peekaboo. I believe this is called a "Trend Salad" but these are exactly the type of fun fashion items I like to hang onto. It's safer to post it here, they hate the Girl over on the Chanel forum




Mrs O I LOVE your "trend salad". 
I would love to purchase a peekaboo maybe a size larger than yours. Precious precious. And the file bag is darling!!! Let's see a modeling pic please


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Madam, did you go to any Bloomsday events yesterday? There was one last year in Rittenhouse.


 
Hi, MrsOwen3!  I didn't go to any events this year.  They always have one at the Rosenbach Museum - I'll try to get there next year.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> June 16 is Bloomsday.
> Happy Bloomsday, everybody!
> Here is a slightly abridged Molly Bloom's soliloquy (from Ulysses by James Joyce)
> 
> "I was a Flower of the mountain yes when I put the rose in my hair like the Andalusian girls used or shall I wear a red yes and how he kissed me under the Moorish wall and I thought well as well him as another and then I asked him with my eyes to ask again yes and then he asked me would I yes to say yes my mountain flower and first I put my arms around him yes and drew him down to me ....... yes and his heart was going like mad and yes I said yes I will Yes."



Thanks for sharing, Madam. How's your garden doing? Sadly all my peonies are gone (a few in my vase are all that remain) and am now awaiting the lilies to come up but seems at least 3-4 weeks away yet.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Happy Wednesday cafe!
> 
> Popping by before digging into a pile of work with my new Girl Bag posing with my Peekaboo. I believe this is called a "Trend Salad" but these are exactly the type of fun fashion items I like to hang onto. It's safer to post it here, they hate the Girl over on the Chanel forum



Love this!!  Are you planning to carry them together sometimes?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks for sharing, Madam. How's your garden doing? Sadly all my peonies are gone (a few in my vase are all that remain) and am now awaiting the lilies to come up but seems at least 3-4 weeks away yet.


 

Hi, Fabfashion!  I'm afraid the weeds are winning.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Fabfashion!  I'm afraid the weeds are winning.


Hi Madam, that's a story of my life. Lol.

Anyone seen any of the fall scarves? Apparently our local store has a few in but I think I'm going to wait until more designs and cws come in. 

Hope everyone had a great day! Counting down to the weekend.


----------



## cat_shmer

I haven't seen the fall scarves yet! I need to pop into the H store nearest me, aka the Beverly Hills store [emoji173]&#65039; I'm honestly tempted to buy an H blanket though - I really like the  Brazil H blanket. I like how yellow and happy it is !


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

MrsOwen3 said:


> Happy Wednesday cafe!
> 
> Popping by before digging into a pile of work with my new Girl Bag posing with my Peekaboo. I believe this is called a "Trend Salad" but these are exactly the type of fun fashion items I like to hang onto. It's safer to post it here, they hate the Girl over on the Chanel forum



MrsO - love both of your bags. Your girl bag is really cool.  What can you fit inside of your Fendi?


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

cat_shmer said:


> I haven't seen the fall scarves yet! I need to pop into the H store nearest me, aka the Beverly Hills store [emoji173]&#65039; I'm honestly tempted to buy an H blanket though - I really like the  Brazil H blanket. I like how yellow and happy it is !



Cat_shmer - let us know your thoughts on the fall scarves.  Looks like the soonest I will be able to see them is sometime in July.


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> Mrs O I LOVE your "trend salad".
> I would love to purchase a peekaboo maybe a size larger than yours. Precious precious. And the file bag is darling!!! Let's see a modeling pic please




Thanks! I recommend the Fendis as I think the quality is there at the price point. The mini size is great and the colors are beautiful. 

Fab, don't think I'll be wearing them together as the lambskin is too soft to hang things off it. It was a cute pic though!


----------



## MSO13

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> MrsO - love both of your bags. Your girl bag is really cool.  What can you fit inside of your Fendi?




Thanks!! Not much, I've brought it out as a wallet, so a few cards and cash plus a lip balm, keys and my phone sticking out. It's basically a cross body pouch [emoji4] but it's cute!


----------



## mistikat

I really like the look of the micro Peekaboo with the Girl bag ... super cute!


----------



## MSO13

mistikat said:


> I really like the look of the micro Peekaboo with the Girl bag ... super cute!



Thanks Mistikat!!


----------



## Fabfashion

cat_shmer said:


> I haven't seen the fall scarves yet! I need to pop into the H store nearest me, aka the Beverly Hills store [emoji173]&#65039; I'm honestly tempted to buy an H blanket though - I really like the  Brazil H blanket. I like how yellow and happy it is !



Cat, that would be a very happy combination--cozy and cheerful! Please share pic if you get it. 

I wish I was living closer to the bigger H stores in LA or NYC. Sigh. 

Hi to everyone else. Just waiting with DD at one of her appointments. Will pop by later.


----------



## Fabfashion

I got one of those marketing emails from H today. Did anyone see the ghillies K wallet that was part of the visuals? So pretty! Of course who knows if one will ever show up in store.


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> I got one of those marketing emails from H today. Did anyone see the ghillies K wallet that was part of the visuals? So pretty! Of course who knows if one will ever show up in store.




Fab this Ghilles is gorgeous!!

DD got 4th in dive this week. She did very well. Last evening she told me she was very cold and couldn't get warm. She had the chills and a fever. At 12:45am the stomach flu commenced!!! She was crying and telling me " I need it to be the morning" and I replied " oh baby, it doesn't work that way. The stomach flu ALWAYS comes in the middle of the night"!!!
She is much better today. Exhausted. But better. 
I got to take DS ( he drove ) back to the dermatologist to burn off a wart. At least it's the boy that has the wart, right? 
I went to Burberry today and treated myself to a new navy trench and beautiful white chiffon dress. I bought DH some cologne for Father's Day and a dress shirt on sale. He will be 45 on Monday!!!
Bring on the weekend!!!
I hope everyone is doing well and  has a happy Friday!!!!

Btw I have been trying to abstain from alcohol and have lost 2lbs!! Yay! 3 to go!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Fab this Ghilles is gorgeous!!
> 
> DD got 4th in dive this week. She did very well. Last evening she told me she was very cold and couldn't get warm. She had the chills and a fever. At 12:45am the stomach flu commenced!!! She was crying and telling me " I need it to be the morning" and I replied " oh baby, it doesn't work that way. The stomach flu ALWAYS comes in the middle of the night"!!!
> She is much better today. Exhausted. But better.
> I got to take DS ( he drove ) back to the dermatologist to burn off a wart. At least it's the boy that has the wart, right?
> I went to Burberry today and treated myself to a new navy trench and beautiful white chiffon dress. I bought DH some cologne for Father's Day and a dress shirt on sale. He will be 45 on Monday!!!
> Bring on the weekend!!!
> I hope everyone is doing well and  has a happy Friday!!!!
> 
> Btw I have been trying to abstain from alcohol and have lost 2lbs!! Yay! 3 to go!!


Freckles, so many things for you to celebrate! Hooray on your weight loss and your DD on her dive meet! Happy Birthday to your DH and hopefully your DS will not have to worry about wart any longer. Sorry to hear your DD has a stomach flu. One of ours had a mild case this past Monday and Tuesday and I was fighting it off trying not to get it from her. We're all well now. Although I didn't detect any weight loss on my part from lack of sleep and food. I did try to make it up with ice cream and cake these past couple of days though. Lol. 

Please share mod pics of your trench and dress. All I've been doing is shopping for furniture online so I need some fashion pics in my life.


----------



## MSO13

Morning ladies! I'm away on another brief trip this time visiting with the in laws but thought I would say Hi!

I'm about to go out in search of my morning latte despite the 98 degree forecast. We're planning a lounge day by the pool and I will be hiding from the sun in our private cabana I reserved for all of us. 

We're all getting along so far, sometimes my personality clashes with MIL but so far so good.  I have a new SIL and she seems like she might be into bags but I don't know how to break the ice, not sure where her designer preferences are and MIL likes to judge pricey things. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Saturday, ladies! We're on our way to a water park for a little weekend getaway. Hoping to stop by at TJ Maxx for a quick look see. Yesterday I was browsing at a TJM counterpart in my city and they had a Velentino rock stud wallet for $499. I just shook my head at how 'reasonable' other brands' pricing seems to be compared to H. One may get perhaps 1/4 of an H wallet for that amount. 

Have a great time, MrsO!

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Freckles1

Hello Ladies!

I hope everyone is having a fantastic weekend! Mrs O you are a smart woman to reserve the cabana. Just kick your mil out if she misbehaves!! If it were only that easy, right? I hope your sil is into bags!! My sil loves all of my purchases. She is definitely a vintage girl. It's funny because my brother who is an architect is SO modern. But they go very nicely together  I adore them both!!

Fab have fun at the water park!! I am sitting by my pool under the umbrella. I have put all 3 dogs in the pool and they have been in heaven feeling refreshed and cool. 
I will do some mod pics of my trench and dress later. I wore the dress last evening and it is truly darling. And very comfy. 

My dad is coming for the night. We are grilling rib eyes. Dinner should be tasty. 

I have fallen off the wagon  and had a cucumber gin martini last night. It was heaven. I also went to the liquor store and got various beers. I even got non alcoholic!!!! 

I hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Monday, everyone!  Another day, another 13 cents found in the garden.  The hydrangeas finally opened.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The big bug won't stay out of the picture.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> The big bug won't stay out of the picture.


Thank you for a visual feast, Madam! I wish I have a bug like that in my garden and a squirrel to leave me coins. What a magical garden you have.


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> The big bug won't stay out of the picture.




Madam don't smash that bug!!! He's a keeper!! Hopefully he will multiply [emoji12]

Your hydrangeas are gorgeous!!! The color is so vibrant! Mine are out too. But mine are boring white. My yard is out of control!!!! The rain is making me feel like I'm living in a rainforest! So is the foliage!!!! Ach!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Madam don't smash that bug!!! He's a keeper!! Hopefully he will multiply [emoji12]
> 
> Your hydrangeas are gorgeous!!! The color is so vibrant! Mine are out too. But mine are boring white. My yard is out of control!!!! The rain is making me feel like I'm living in a rainforest! So is the foliage!!!! Ach!!!


Freckles, mine have been taken over by the weeds which some are now taller than our bushes! Feeling like I should torch them all and start over. Argh!!!

Hi to everyone! Off to do some lamp shopping.


----------



## alismarr

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Monday, everyone!  Another day, another 13 cents found in the garden.  The hydrangeas finally opened.



So pretty. 
The big bug is fabulous.
I love to see pix of folks' gardens.  Mine is so behind this year due to cold weather but I live in hope.  I wore scarf and gloves this evening on my dog walk and it's nearly July.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you for a visual feast, Madam! I wish I have a bug like that in my garden and a squirrel to leave me coins. What a magical garden you have.





Freckles1 said:


> Madam don't smash that bug!!! He's a keeper!! Hopefully he will multiply [emoji12]
> 
> Your hydrangeas are gorgeous!!! The color is so vibrant! Mine are out too. But mine are boring white. My yard is out of control!!!! The rain is making me feel like I'm living in a rainforest! So is the foliage!!!! Ach!!!





alismarr said:


> So pretty.
> The big bug is fabulous.
> I love to see pix of folks' gardens.  Mine is so behind this year due to cold weather but I live in hope.  I wore scarf and gloves this evening on my dog walk and it's nearly July.



Thank you, Fabfashion, Freckles1 and Alismarr.  After a hot, sweaty day of yard work, I'm relaxing with the fascinating Mr. Christian Grey......


----------



## mistikat

Madam Bijoux said:


> The big bug won't stay out of the picture.



It's the elusive but elegant bling bug! A rare sighting!!


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> The big bug won't stay out of the picture.



Gorgeous bug Madam! A perfect match with your beautiful hydrangeas!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

mistikat said:


> It's the elusive but elegant bling bug! A rare sighting!!





MrsOwen3 said:


> Gorgeous bug Madam! A perfect match with your beautiful hydrangeas!



Thanks, Mistikat and MrsOwen3


----------



## Freckles1

My crazy hydrangeas!!!
Madam I hope Mr Grey gives you sweet dreams!!! Wink wink, nudge, nudge [emoji12]


----------



## Mindi B

Why don't these bling bugs infest MY yard?


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Tuesday, ladies! Is everyone in NA experiencing the crazy humidity like we have over here? Last night there was a thunderstorm that caused black out a couple of times. Mother Nature on PMS?

Freckles, your white hydrangeas are very pretty. Our weather is quite harsh and I don't see hydrangeas have these many blooms in our neighbourhood. I need to pick up a few perrenials, may be more peonies, to plant for next year. Any more dive meets for your DD and when is your DS's driving test?

MrsO, how was your trip? Did you and MIL have fun in the cabana and did you find out if your new SIL is into designer handbags?

Madam, anything new at your store and any news on RT?

Hi alismarr, welcome to the cafe!

What's everyone been up to lately? Any H fall items at your local store yet? My GF bought Tyger Tyger last week and saw Cavalier. I haven't gone to the store, thought I'll wait until more items come in. Plus, I can't imagine trying on shawls when it's this hot and humid. Now I just wish I'm by the pool somewhere with a cold cocktail with a little umbrella. 

Our water park trip on the weekend was fun. We did a quick side trip to 2 outlet malls, one on the US side and one on the Canadian side. Didn't have time to shop much but scored a cute white midi skirt and some shorts at J Crew. Also got another black & white printed skirt at Ann Taylor. Now I just have to figure out what to wear on top--not much of a top/skirt person. A SA at J Crew suggested wearing it with a t-shirt and a statement necklace but I tried that last night and I looked cut off in half. Hmm, who would have thought a simple skirt can be this challenging?

Got DH a Fitbit Surge for Father's Day. Wasn't sure how he'd like it since he already has a Garmin watch for when he goes cycling. Well, it was a hit! He was playing with it and setting it up all Sunday evening. The cool feature is that it tracks the heart rate whereas the Garmin needs a separate heart rate monitor piece to be strapped to the chest which is so cumbersome. 

Hi Madam, Mindi, MrsO, dharma, Vigee, Kate, xiangxiang, Cat and everyone! Have a great day!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Tuesday, ladies! Is everyone in NA experiencing the crazy humidity like we have over here? Last night there was a thunderstorm that caused black out a couple of times. Mother Nature on PMS?
> 
> Freckles, your white hydrangeas are very pretty. Our weather is quite harsh and I don't see hydrangeas have these many blooms in our neighbourhood. I need to pick up a few perrenials, may be more peonies, to plant for next year. Any more dive meets for your DD and when is your DS's driving test?
> 
> MrsO, how was your trip? Did you and MIL have fun in the cabana and did you find out if your new SIL is into designer handbags?
> 
> Madam, anything new at your store and any news on RT?
> 
> Hi alismarr, welcome to the cafe!
> 
> What's everyone been up to lately? Any H fall items at your local store yet? My GF bought Tyger Tyger last week and saw Cavalier. I haven't gone to the store, thought I'll wait until more items come in. Plus, I can't imagine trying on shawls when it's this hot and humid. Now I just wish I'm by the pool somewhere with a cold cocktail with a little umbrella.
> 
> Our water park trip on the weekend was fun. We did a quick side trip to 2 outlet malls, one on the US side and one on the Canadian side. Didn't have time to shop much but scored a cute white midi skirt and some shorts at J Crew. Also got another black & white printed skirt at Ann Taylor. Now I just have to figure out what to wear on top--not much of a top/skirt person. A SA at J Crew suggested wearing it with a t-shirt and a statement necklace but I tried that last night and I looked cut off in half. Hmm, who would have thought a simple skirt can be this challenging?
> 
> Got DH a Fitbit Surge for Father's Day. Wasn't sure how he'd like it since he already has a Garmin watch for when he goes cycling. Well, it was a hit! He was playing with it and setting it up all Sunday evening. The cool feature is that it tracks the heart rate whereas the Garmin needs a separate heart rate monitor piece to be strapped to the chest which is so cumbersome.
> 
> Hi Madam, Mindi, MrsO, dharma, Vigee, Kate, xiangxiang, Cat and everyone! Have a great day!


 
Hi, Fabfashion!  No news yet, but I understand that there is a podium this week.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Fabfashion!  No news yet, but I understand that there is a podium this week.


Fingers crossed you'll have good news soon, Madam. May be Mr. Grey can have a word with H.


----------



## mistikat

Fabfashion said:


> Fingers crossed you'll have good news soon, Madam. May be Mr. Grey can have a word with H.


 
I think you will probably find him preoccupied with the equestrian section ... crops in particular. Probably too busy to intervene!


----------



## MSO13

Hi everyone!

I had a great time on my trip, no fighting at all and we enjoyed the cabana/pool time immensely. Everyone got along very well. 

I'm happy to be home, I missed the cats and it was so very hot and humid in Florida. 

No news on Fall scarves at my local H, I got an email about an exotic CDC but passed, too similar to my Gris Fonce GHW. 

In other CDC news, I arrived at the office today to find one of my grail CDCs had arrived from Ann's Fabulous Finds, white epsom with GHW!!!  Brand new, with plastic on.

I've seriously wanted this one since my first H purchase, it's so perfect for summer. I think it was the first CDC I loved and I've never been able to track it down. My boutique gets them but the list for this combo is LONG. I paid about 9% over retail/sales tax and to have to wear for summer is totally worth it to me. I'll post pics tonight or tomorrow in the CDC thread. 

I have a pretty strict Fall H budget so this is my one leather off the list, there's room for an exotic CDC if the right one pops up and my scarf list, plus a potential pair of H ankle books. I'm trying not to browse for anything else Fall, besides the hot weather which makes trying on impossible, I bought a lot last Fall that I didn't wear so I'm set for coats, skirts etc. With my Chanel Girl bag and my looming Kelly, I'm trying to chill out and stick to the list. I heard they changed my beloved 70cms from the vintage silk to regular silk twill so that may cut down my scarf list. 

Fab, so glad your DH loved his Surge. I find the fitbit so addictive, I got straight back to my work outs this morning and I'm back on the diet track after vacay. Too much rich food while on vacation for sure. 

I love seeing photos of everyone's gardens, we've only managed to keep our poison ivy at bay. No time for improvements but hoping that next year is the year to start with the plantings. Our garden and house was overgrown for 20 years so we're working on the inside still. Then we can worry about how it looks on the outside! 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!!


----------



## MSO13

mistikat said:


> I think you will probably find him preoccupied with the equestrian section ... crops in particular. Probably too busy to intervene!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Tuesday, ladies! Is everyone in NA experiencing the crazy humidity like we have over here? Last night there was a thunderstorm that caused black out a couple of times. Mother Nature on PMS?
> 
> Freckles, your white hydrangeas are very pretty. Our weather is quite harsh and I don't see hydrangeas have these many blooms in our neighbourhood. I need to pick up a few perrenials, may be more peonies, to plant for next year. Any more dive meets for your DD and when is your DS's driving test?
> 
> MrsO, how was your trip? Did you and MIL have fun in the cabana and did you find out if your new SIL is into designer handbags?
> 
> Madam, anything new at your store and any news on RT?
> 
> Hi alismarr, welcome to the cafe!
> 
> What's everyone been up to lately? Any H fall items at your local store yet? My GF bought Tyger Tyger last week and saw Cavalier. I haven't gone to the store, thought I'll wait until more items come in. Plus, I can't imagine trying on shawls when it's this hot and humid. Now I just wish I'm by the pool somewhere with a cold cocktail with a little umbrella.
> 
> Our water park trip on the weekend was fun. We did a quick side trip to 2 outlet malls, one on the US side and one on the Canadian side. Didn't have time to shop much but scored a cute white midi skirt and some shorts at J Crew. Also got another black & white printed skirt at Ann Taylor. Now I just have to figure out what to wear on top--not much of a top/skirt person. A SA at J Crew suggested wearing it with a t-shirt and a statement necklace but I tried that last night and I looked cut off in half. Hmm, who would have thought a simple skirt can be this challenging?
> 
> Got DH a Fitbit Surge for Father's Day. Wasn't sure how he'd like it since he already has a Garmin watch for when he goes cycling. Well, it was a hit! He was playing with it and setting it up all Sunday evening. The cool feature is that it tracks the heart rate whereas the Garmin needs a separate heart rate monitor piece to be strapped to the chest which is so cumbersome.
> 
> Hi Madam, Mindi, MrsO, dharma, Vigee, Kate, xiangxiang, Cat and everyone! Have a great day!


 


Fabfashion said:


> Fingers crossed you'll have good news soon, Madam. May be Mr. Grey can have a word with H.


 


mistikat said:


> I think you will probably find him preoccupied with the equestrian section ... crops in particular. Probably too busy to intervene!


 
I wish Mr. Grey would buy the H corporation.  That way, those monogram people wouldn't dare attempt a takeover.


----------



## Fabfashion

mistikat said:


> I think you will probably find him preoccupied with the equestrian section ... crops in particular. Probably too busy to intervene!


 





Madam Bijoux said:


> I wish Mr. Grey would buy the H corporation. That
> way, those monogram people wouldn't dare attempt a takeover.


 
Madam, may be you need to whip Mr. Grey and force him to buy the H corporation.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Wednesday!  I hope everyone in the northeast U S is OK after the storm yesterday.


----------



## Freckles1

Good evening ladies!!

DS passed his drivers test today!!! 
He has already picked up a friend and gone to lunch alone!!! Ahhhh!!! I am feeling a little old and a little sad ;(

DD is sad too. She realizes college is not too far away for him. She adores him!! 

We are going to Houston's to celebrate!!
DD got her double flip today!! She got 5th at the dive meet yesterday. She is working very hard and it is showing!

I hope everyone is having a wonderful Wednesday and that everyone is staying safe!


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Good evening ladies!!
> 
> DS passed his drivers test today!!!
> He has already picked up a friend and gone to lunch alone!!! Ahhhh!!! I am feeling a little old and a little sad ;(
> 
> DD is sad too. She realizes college is not too far away for him. She adores him!!
> 
> We are going to Houston's to celebrate!!
> DD got her double flip today!! She got 5th at the dive meet yesterday. She is working very hard and it is showing!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a wonderful Wednesday and that everyone is staying safe!



Freckles, congrats to your DS on getting his DL and to your DD on the double flip. You must be very proud of both of them. Enjoy yourselves in Houston. Is there an H store there? I've never been. 

Hi to everyone!  I'm a little tied up trying to find chairs for my new dining table in the breakfast area. The ones I want are out of stock for 8-10 weeks so I'm relentlessly searching for alternatives.


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Freckles, congrats to your DS on getting his DL and to your DD on the double flip. You must be very proud of both of them. Enjoy yourselves in Houston. Is there an H store there? I've never been.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone!  I'm a little tied up trying to find chairs for my new dining table in the breakfast area. The ones I want are out of stock for 8-10 weeks so I'm relentlessly searching for alternatives.




Oh Fab I wish we were going to Houston!!
We went to Houston's the restaurant. Where upon arrival we had horrible service and I only gave a 10% tip! Yes I am going to hell!! I have never done that even when tip was only 10%!! I alway give at lest 20%!! This chick was horrendous and I am not very forgiving! Especially when the bill is $72 for 2 burgers and grilled trout!! 
Fab what are your plans this weekend?
Madam do you have Mr Grey in line?
Where are our other sweet friends? Mrs O?
Kat? Kate? Vigee? MASML?

Miss you all! Hugs to the ladies I've forgotten! I did have a gin martini and wine this evening. Lost another half a pound! Here I come Mexico!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Freckles1 said:


> Oh Fab I wish we were going to Houston!!
> We went to Houston's the restaurant. Where upon arrival we had horrible service and I only gave a 10% tip! Yes I am going to hell!! I have never done that even when tip was only 10%!! I alway give at lest 20%!! This chick was horrendous and I am not very forgiving! Especially when the bill is $72 for 2 burgers and grilled trout!!
> Fab what are your plans this weekend?
> Madam do you have Mr Grey in line?
> Where are our other sweet friends? Mrs O?
> Kat? Kate? Vigee? MASML?
> 
> Miss you all! Hugs to the ladies I've forgotten! I did have a gin martini and wine this evening. Lost another half a pound! Here I come Mexico!!!



Hi, Freckles1. I doubt if anyone could have Mr. Grey in line.


----------



## MSO13

Hi ladies!

I'm around, just super busy. I'm doing a project for a minor celeb that popped up last minute. Fun project though. 

I'm also mastering Snapchat, I think...so far so good. 

Freckles, congrats on your kids accomplishments! Sorry about the crappy waitress, I've been to Houston's, DH loves it but we don't have any here in the NE. 

Fab, congrats on the new table and I now I hope you find chairs!
Madam, how did your garden fare in the crazy weather? Fortunately we had our tree work done earlier this year so didn't have any major issues. 

This evening I did two light coats of Collonil Waterstop on my new Chanel bag. It's drying overnight and I'll do two more light coats focusing on the white leather. I'm hoping to wear it this weekend. It's actually very functional with lots of phone sized pockets. I've been reading over on the Chanel forum but everyone seems so bent on keeping their bags pristine, I like the way leather looks with a little character and this soft lambskin creases if you look at it funny but I think it's going to wear well and become a soft sling bag. The Evie never suited me but this is perfect. I'll try to get a mod shot if I can. DH has been teasing me about my mod shots aka "selfies". To pay him back I bought a selfie stick and took it on our vacations and tortured him with photos. Selfie stick takes very flattering photos FYI. 

Talk soon!


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm around, just super busy. I'm doing a project for a minor celeb that popped up last minute. Fun project though.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also mastering Snapchat, I think...so far so good.
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles, congrats on your kids accomplishments! Sorry about the crappy waitress, I've been to Houston's, DH loves it but we don't have any here in the NE.
> 
> 
> 
> Fab, congrats on the new table and I now I hope you find chairs!
> 
> Madam, how did your garden fare in the crazy weather? Fortunately we had our tree work done earlier this year so didn't have any major issues.
> 
> 
> 
> This evening I did two light coats of Collonil Waterstop on my new Chanel bag. It's drying overnight and I'll do two more light coats focusing on the white leather. I'm hoping to wear it this weekend. It's actually very functional with lots of phone sized pockets. I've been reading over on the Chanel forum but everyone seems so bent on keeping their bags pristine, I like the way leather looks with a little character and this soft lambskin creases if you look at it funny but I think it's going to wear well and become a soft sling bag. The Evie never suited me but this is perfect. I'll try to get a mod shot if I can. DH has been teasing me about my mod shots aka "selfies". To pay him back I bought a selfie stick and took it on our vacations and tortured him with photos. Selfie stick takes very flattering photos FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> Talk soon!




Mrs O I die!! DD has a selfie stick and now I am going to steal it!! You are a hoot!!

Madam I bet Mr Grey would stay in line for our lot!! We may scare him with our pricey duds. Remember he likes granola girls. Just wait till we get him to H!!

Fab I say wait for the chairs unless you find something else fabulous! Don't settle girlfriend!!

Btw DS is still out and it's 10:15pm. I'm dying. And it's way past my bedtime!!!

Night night beautiful ladies!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm around, just super busy. I'm doing a project for a minor celeb that popped up last minute. Fun project though.
> 
> I'm also mastering Snapchat, I think...so far so good.
> 
> Freckles, congrats on your kids accomplishments! Sorry about the crappy waitress, I've been to Houston's, DH loves it but we don't have any here in the NE.
> 
> Fab, congrats on the new table and I now I hope you find chairs!
> Madam, how did your garden fare in the crazy weather? Fortunately we had our tree work done earlier this year so didn't have any major issues.
> 
> This evening I did two light coats of Collonil Waterstop on my new Chanel bag. It's drying overnight and I'll do two more light coats focusing on the white leather. I'm hoping to wear it this weekend. It's actually very functional with lots of phone sized pockets. I've been reading over on the Chanel forum but everyone seems so bent on keeping their bags pristine, I like the way leather looks with a little character and this soft lambskin creases if you look at it funny but I think it's going to wear well and become a soft sling bag. The Evie never suited me but this is perfect. I'll try to get a mod shot if I can. DH has been teasing me about my mod shots aka "selfies". To pay him back I bought a selfie stick and took it on our vacations and tortured him with photos. Selfie stick takes very flattering photos FYI.
> 
> Talk soon!



Hi, MrsOwen3  The storm didn't do any damage to the garden or the trees.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Thursday, ladies! I'm going out with a bunch of friends for lunch at a new Italian resto to celebrate a GF's bday. I checked the menu online and am a little underwhelmed by the selection. The dessert menu looks pretty good though so may be I'll skip the main course and go straight to dessert.  

Freckles, lol about the mix up. And here I thought you were going to Houston the city. Sorry to hear service wasn't good. I just don't get how some service folks forget they're working in a hospitality industry--where one is expected to be hospitable. Duh! What time did your DS get home? Perhaps he has a sweet heart? 

Madam, our garden is in a little sad state now. I need to do some major weeding but we were away last weekend and then away again this weekend at a friend's cottage.

MrsO, please let me know how you like the Collonil Waterstop. I bought some of Docride's water protection and spa kits but haven't used either. I wouldn't mind trying the CW on my lambskin bags.

Hi to everyone else.  What everyone has planned for today?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hi ladies! Just popping in to say a quick hi! My side everything is busy busy! I have also been doing some sale shopping at Gucci, Ferragamo and Bally! 

*Fabfashion*, I finally got a pot of La Mer after a gap of nearly 10 years. Last time I used it it really didn't do that much for me. I am ready to give it another go. Also some feedback on the Tom Ford sheer lipstick. I wish I bought the shine version instead. It's just too sheer for my liking and I'd rather prefer a gloss for such a finish. So IMO, don't bother and stick to the original formula. 

Catch you later!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi ladies! Just popping in to say a quick hi! My side everything is busy busy! I have also been doing some sale shopping at Gucci, Ferragamo and Bally!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, I finally got a pot of La Mer after a gap of nearly 10 years. Last time I used it it really didn't do that much for me. I am ready to give it another go. Also some feedback on the Tom Ford sheer lipstick. I wish I bought the shine version instead. It's just too sheer for my liking and I'd rather prefer a gloss for such a finish. So IMO, don't bother and stick to the original formula.
> 
> Catch you later!


Hi xiangxiang, so nice to see you stopped by! Hope things ease up for your soon. I'm doing some redecorating and was thinking of you. Hope all the projects around your country home are almost done? Visited any new restos? Thanks for the update on TF sheer lipstick. Plan to stop by next week to look for a new lipstick, preferably pink.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Thursday!  Does anyone else feel guilty for declining a bag even when it's a color you don't need or want?  I declined one today, and then I thought it might be a good match for a skirt I just ordered.  I feel like a pure fool. Grrr aargh


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Hi xiangxiang, so nice to see you stopped by! Hope things ease up for your soon. I'm doing some redecorating and was thinking of you. Hope all the projects around your country home are almost done? Visited any new restos? Thanks for the update on TF sheer lipstick. Plan to stop by next week to look for a new lipstick, preferably pink.



*Fabfashion*, there are some progress on the home project thank you for asking! But not as fast as I would like. And there are more trouble on the fireplace!!! We should have never used this company really! They are nice enough people but they are just not up for the kind of high end standard we want. Well, lessons learned! Are you looking for a hot pink or powder pink lipstick? I have the pink dusk and it's a powdery baby pink which I really like and perfect for summer. Speak of summer, it's finally here! So I have gone a little crazy on white shoes, bag and dresses, partly for the summer partly for my up coming holiday in SoF. I will post some photos when I receive them all. 

How's your weather like?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Thursday!  Does anyone else feel guilty for declining a bag even when it's a color you don't need or want?  I declined one today, and then I thought it might be a good match for a skirt I just ordered.  I feel like a pure fool. Grrr aargh



*Madam Bijoux*, I do feel a bit guilty when I decline something my SA recommends but I don't let it bother me. It's your money after all and you should be able to choose however you wish to spend it!


----------



## Mindi B

Madame B, I have declined a lot of bags over the years, sometimes because they weren't right for me, sometimes because the finances weren't there at the time.  A good SA must be okay with the fact that you will not buy everything you are offered.  No guilt!  xiangxiang is exactly right--it's your money, and it is far too MUCH money to buy something just to make your SA happy.  I understand your feelings--I have apologized to my SA for having to decline--but she is a peach and always says she would never want me to have anything I don't truly want.  All SAs should have this attitude!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Madam Bijoux*, I do feel a bit guilty when I decline something my SA recommends but I don't let it bother me. It's your money after all and you should be able to choose however you wish to spend it!





Mindi B said:


> Madame B, I have declined a lot of bags over the years, sometimes because they weren't right for me, sometimes because the finances weren't there at the time.  A good SA must be okay with the fact that you will not buy everything you are offered.  No guilt!  xiangxiang is exactly right--it's your money, and it is far too MUCH money to buy something just to make your SA happy.  I understand your feelings--I have apologized to my SA for having to decline--but she is a peach and always says she would never want me to have anything I don't truly want.  All SAs should have this attitude!



Thank you for your support, Xiangxiang and MindiB.  I was beginning to think I'm getting senile for not thinking that this bag would be good with the skirt.  Maybe it will still be there when I  visit again, but I doubt it


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> Thank you for your support, Xiangxiang and MindiB.  I was beginning to think I'm getting senile for not thinking that this bag would be good with the skirt.  Maybe it will still be there when I  visit again, but I doubt it




I absolutely agree with the ladies! But DH and I have a saying... "Get you what you want"!!!!! So madam, if you want it, get it!!!
But only if you REALLY want it! [emoji12]


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Thank you for your support, Xiangxiang and MindiB.  I was beginning to think I'm getting senile for not thinking that this bag would be good with the skirt.  Maybe it will still be there when I  visit again, but I doubt it



I've turned down bags because they weren't the right size or style. I felt bad but knew in my heart of hearts that it was the right decision. I'm so brainwashed by H 'scarcity' that it hurts to say no. Once I texted my GF to see if she wanted the bag that wasn't right for me so at least it could go to someone I know (she declined). If you really like it, may be you can call your SA to hold it? Only get it if it makes your heart sings.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Fabfashion*, there are some progress on the home project thank you for asking! But not as fast as I would like. And there are more trouble on the fireplace!!! We should have never used this company really! They are nice enough people but they are just not up for the kind of high end standard we want. Well, lessons learned! Are you looking for a hot pink or powder pink lipstick? I have the pink dusk and it's a powdery baby pink which I really like and perfect for summer. Speak of summer, it's finally here! So I have gone a little crazy on white shoes, bag and dresses, partly for the summer partly for my up coming holiday in SoF. I will post some photos when I receive them all.
> 
> How's your weather like?



Xiangxiang, the weather here has been so unpredictable--sunny and humid one day, cool and rainy the next. I could never figure out what to wear until the morning of. Sorry to hear about the fireplace. I'd thought Mr Brain would have straightened everything for you already. Hope the pond is faring better. I'm looking for hot pink or raspberry shade lipstick. Too light pink or peach washes me out. Wish I could rock the smoky eyes and light lips look but I'll just end up looking like I'm sick. lol.


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Xiangxiang, the weather here has been so unpredictable--sunny and humid one day, cool and rainy the next. I could never figure out what to wear until the morning of. Sorry to hear about the fireplace. I'd thought Mr Brain would have straightened everything for you already. Hope the pond is faring better. I'm looking for hot pink or raspberry shade lipstick. Too light pink or peach washes me out. Wish I could rock the smoky eyes and light lips look but I'll just end up looking like I'm sick. lol.




Fab the Indian Rose color is very pretty. My girlfriend has it and it's very nice!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Fab the Indian Rose color is very pretty. My girlfriend has it and it's very nice!!



Thanks, freckles! Will check it out next week or if I'm efficient tomorrow I may be able to go to TF and Sephora (to look for a BB/CC cream) during lunch.


----------



## MSO13

Hi ladies!

I'm so happy it's Friday, even though I had a short week I must have summer brain and I have zero focus at work this week. I took mini shop kitty to the vet today and he mauled me, I have so many scratches. He's fine and hiding from me in protest. 

Madam, I'm sure it's hard to turn down a bag. I actually don't let them show me bags that I'm not looking for so there's no chance for temptation. At my home store, I'll look at things that might be spoken for or way out of my price range like when they let me try a 35B Graphite Porosus Croc with GHW. I know it matches that one skirt but I like to go with my first instincts on stuff like that. It sounds like you weren't sure immediately. I would wait for something that makes you jump!

Ok, I'm taking the staff out for lunch so I'll see you guys later!


----------



## katekluet

XiangXiang, we should organize a global champagne toast to celebrate when you finally complete and move into your country place!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, we should organize a global champagne toast to celebrate when you finally complete and move into your country place!



*Kate*, I would so love that and can only dream about that day at the moment. Most of the time I am frustrated and depressed about the situation. It's not all bad and I think we found a very good decorator to hang our Hermes wallpaper.


----------



## Freckles1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Kate*, I would so love that and can only dream about that day at the moment. Most of the time I am frustrated and depressed about the situation. It's not all bad and I think we found a very good decorator to hang our Hermes wallpaper.




Xiangxiang that's why you need to go ahead and have that glass of champagne!! Relax and smile girlfriend! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Cheers ladies!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Friday from the Tall Ships Festival at Penn's Landing in Philadelphia.  There was supposed to be a 61 feet tall, 11 ton rubber duck here, but she deflated before i arrived.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This is Mama Duck.


----------



## katekluet

Madam Bijoux said:


> This is Mama Duck.


Great pics, thanks! Your city has so many fun events


----------



## chicinthecity777

Freckles1 said:


> Xiangxiang that's why you need to go ahead and have that glass of champagne!! Relax and smile girlfriend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045604
> 
> Cheers ladies!!



Thank you *Freckles*! I did indeed last night! Went to a lovely restaurant and both champagne and food was yummy! 

Hope everyone is having a good start of their weekend!


----------



## alismarr

Madam Bijoux said:


> This is Mama Duck.



Great pix.  I saw the Tall Ships many years ago 'tho not Mama Duck.  She's quite something!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Satuday, ladies! We're at a friend's cottage. Last night we had fire and s'mores. Life is good. 

On top of that I found dining chairs for my new breakfast table just by fluke. I stopped by a store near my office to check out some wall hangings and saw these chairs that were just what I was looking for. They had 2 on the floor and I was almost afraid to ask if they had 2 more and they did! Hooray! DH already found a new lamp for me and installed it so now I just have to find 2 counter stools and hanging light for the kitchen island. Not sure how this project has somehow taken on a life of its own. The new lighting is very pretty which prompts me to want to change most of the light fixtures on the first floor. DH is just shaking his head. Luckily there's no H fall stuff available to distract me from this decorating project--for now. 

xiangxiang, cheers to you! You have such patience. I don't think I can undertake a project that's more than a month, may be 2 at the most. When are you heading to SoF? Did you ever find the white Ferragamo sunglasses?

Madam, love the pics! DD happened to see the duck pic and she just loved it! 

Didn't get a chance to go to TF counter yet but did stop by Sephora and got 3 samples of BB cream. Fingers crossed one of them works. 

Anyone has a Constance 24 or elan? I'm reseaching the C at this stage. Any preference between the 2 sizes, pros & cons? It's very hard to come by at my store and I'd love a shoulder bag one day. 

What's everyone's plan for the weekend? Have a super day!


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> This is Mama Duck.



Mama Duck takes Manhattan!!! Lol.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Hi All,

I haven't been around for a while. Lots of work commitments are keeping me busy.  I called my SA this week and no fall CSGMs have arrived yet.  I plan on visiting H in a few weeks to see if any have arrived at that time.  

Fab - I like the Constance bag but have never tried one.  Think I like the 24 but would try out the élan too.  Let us know how your research progresses.  

MadamB - thanks for sharing all of your photos.  Very nice event you attended.

Freckles1 - you always inspire me when you post a photo of your glass of Champagne.  It's one of my favorite summertime drinks because it's so refreshing,  

Xiang - hang in there with your home renovations. When your project is finished I'm sure you will be thrilled with the end result.

Not much planned for me this weekend.  Just taking my hounds for a long walk and will try to stay cool.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Satuday, ladies! We're at a friend's cottage. Last night we had fire and s'mores. Life is good.
> 
> 
> 
> On top of that I found dining chairs for my new breakfast table just by fluke. I stopped by a store near my office to check out some wall hangings and saw these chairs that were just what I was looking for. They had 2 on the floor and I was almost afraid to ask if they had 2 more and they did! Hooray! DH already found a new lamp for me and installed it so now I just have to find 2 counter stools and hanging light for the kitchen island. Not sure how this project has somehow taken on a life of its own. The new lighting is very pretty which prompts me to want to change most of the light fixtures on the first floor. DH is just shaking his head. Luckily there's no H fall stuff available to distract me from this decorating project--for now.
> 
> 
> 
> xiangxiang, cheers to you! You have such patience. I don't think I can undertake a project that's more than a month, may be 2 at the most. When are you heading to SoF? Did you ever find the white Ferragamo sunglasses?
> 
> 
> 
> Madam, love the pics! DD happened to see the duck pic and she just loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get a chance to go to TF counter yet but did stop by Sephora and got 3 samples of BB cream. Fingers crossed one of them works.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone has a Constance 24 or elan? I'm reseaching the C at this stage. Any preference between the 2 sizes, pros & cons? It's very hard to come by at my store and I'd love a shoulder bag one day.
> 
> 
> 
> What's everyone's plan for the weekend? Have a super day!




Hi Fab!

My recent belt Constance belt purchase which I have since rehomed has left me a little shy on the big H. I think they're beautiful but I'm not sure I would wear one. You should check out the Harnais bag, someone just started a thread and I posted in it. This bag looks to hold a lot, can be shoulder or arm carried and seems like the Cartable. Not sure it will be any easier to find but I've found vintage Cs at consignment stores to try on. Maybe you can find one to try for size. I think élan will be too small for what you're looking for.


----------



## alismarr

We finally had some sunshine today so after eating too much last night I spent this morning in the garden


----------



## alismarr

So sorry, having trouble uploading garden pix.  Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## alismarr

Hope this works


----------



## alismarr




----------



## alismarr

Two tired helpers


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

alismarr said:


> Two tired helpers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046534
> View attachment 3046535


 Alismar - beautiful garden and your helpers are adorable.  They  are basking in the sun.  What a delight.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

alismarr said:


> Two tired helpers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046534
> View attachment 3046535


Those helpers have the right idea.


----------



## Fabfashion

alismarr said:


> View attachment 3046530
> View attachment 3046531
> View attachment 3046532
> View attachment 3046533



Beautiful flowers, alismarr! What is the pink flower (second pic)? Your helpers sure earned their well deserved rest. 

We're still at my friend's cottage and have decided to stay overnight. It was overcast and cool all day but didn't rain until around 5 pm. My DDs wanted to stay longer so we'll leave around noon tomorrow. Oh, DDs fished for the first time ever today. They caught 3 little fish between them and were super excited.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Fab!
> 
> My recent belt Constance belt purchase which I have since rehomed has left me a little shy on the big H. I think they're beautiful but I'm not sure I would wear one. You should check out the Harnais bag, someone just started a thread and I posted in it. This bag looks to hold a lot, can be shoulder or arm carried and seems like the Cartable. Not sure it will be any easier to find but I've found vintage Cs at consignment stores to try on. Maybe you can find one to try for size. I think élan will be too small for what you're looking for.



Thanks, MrsO! I'm going to check out the Harnais thread. I'm assuming it's a new style? The elan reminds me of my Chanel double flap that I rarely use. I do like the crossbody option but it's a very expensive bag (and super hard to find) and I don't want to jump on one if it doesn't get used.


----------



## alismarr

Fabfashion said:


> Beautiful flowers, alismarr! What is the pink flower (second pic)? Your helpers sure earned their well deserved rest.
> 
> We're still at my friend's cottage and have decided to stay overnight. It was overcast and cool all day but didn't rain until around 5 pm. My DDs wanted to stay longer so we'll leave around noon tomorrow. Oh, DDs fished for the first time ever today. They caught 3 little fish between them and were super excited.



Foxglove.  We have them scattered around the borders.  They're self seeding so look after themselves.  I was trying to show the bumblebee in that pic as the sun today brought lots of them out particularly in the catmint ( pic 5 ) but they haven't shown up too well.


----------



## Jadeite

Hello ladies! I have been away from chat too long, I see cafe is alive and very well and even with new contributors. 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Fabfashion*, there are some progress on the home project thank you for asking! But not as fast as I would like. And there are more trouble on the fireplace!!! We should have never used this company really! They are nice enough people but they are just not up for the kind of high end standard we want. Well, lessons learned! ?




I would have thought fireplace is done by now, last I heard 6 mths ago was the Christmas new year holiday story... So it seems Mr Fireplace is a bad boy huh...



alismarr said:


> Two tired helpers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046534
> View attachment 3046535







Madam Bijoux said:


> Those helpers have the right idea.




For some reason now (or maybe it's this dang country) I cannot see a single pic in the entire subforum. Are those helper pics decent pics or the umm...Really motivating ones that we like(d) to post in the chat room sometime back? 

I've been away from stores and H shopping for as long as I have moved to the new place. Prices here are very good at keeping the credit cards at home. The bag I use 90% of the time here is the longchamp Le pliage which is great with rain, dirt, and crowd pushers.


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, MrsO! I'm going to check out the Harnais thread. I'm assuming it's a new style? The elan reminds me of my Chanel double flap that I rarely use. I do like the crossbody option but it's a very expensive bag (and super hard to find) and I don't want to jump on one if it doesn't get used.




Mine has been in the dustbag ever since. It just doesn't carry enough for my lifestyle needs. And yes it's a very expensive thing to be sitting unused, which is a bit annoying actually.


----------



## Jadeite

katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, we should organize a global champagne toast to celebrate when you finally complete and move into your country place!




Hi Kate! I remember your indie hippie doggies. I think they should go to xiang's housewarming party too. 

Did someone here mention the weather ? It's rain rain rain where I am. A mosquito is sucking on my blood as I type this post. And for strangely I seemed to have rolled over and squished another one unknowingly. I'm looking at the squished evidence now,


----------



## Jadeite

I'm so bummed. I cannot see a single pic in any of the threads in the forum. Should I take it as a signal my bag porn days are over?


----------



## katekluet

Jadeite said:


> Hi Kate! I remember your indie hippie doggies. I think they should go to xiang's housewarming party too.
> 
> Did someone here mention the weather ? It's rain rain rain where I am. A mosquito is sucking on my blood as I type this post. And for strangely I seemed to have rolled over and squished another one unknowingly. I'm looking at the squished evidence now,


Jadeite, so good to hear from you! Hippie dogs are great and enjoying life!
Can you please send some of that rain to California, we need it desperately! But you can keep those Mosquitos! 
Hope things are going well for you, will you move back to your previous home anytime soon?


----------



## MSO13

Jadeite said:


> I'm so bummed. I cannot see a single pic in any of the threads in the forum. Should I take it as a signal my bag porn days are over?



Aww Jadeite, I'm sorry you can't see any of the pics. Madam has been posting some eye candy of the non-bag persuasion but we're seeing a lot more pets and gardens as the thread rolls on. 

Nice to see you!!


----------



## alismarr

Jadeite, I'll leave it to you to post the motivating pics..  Mine were of my terriers!


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Mine has been in the dustbag ever since. It just doesn't carry enough for my lifestyle needs. And yes it's a very expensive thing to be sitting unused, which is a bit annoying actually.


Hi Jadeite, so nice to see you here! Oh no, no more H porn! But just think of how much money you'll save. I stopped checking out the Fall 2015 thread for that reason.  While I don't live where there are too much crowd and dirts, I keep using my other non-H tote bags most of the time. I just can't seem to bite the bullet and rehome my H bags (gasp!).


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Wednesday, ladies. It's a holiday here so I'm just hanging out and relaxing. I think we'll go out for lunch shortly--may be at a local Vietnamese resto.

If you haven't seen the shopping thread, prices for scarves in the US have been lowered. You do have to click on an item to see the new prices. 

90 Carre from $450 to $395!! That's like 3 years ago price I believe. 
Twillies from $180 to $160
CSGM from $1175 to $1100
...

And, there's free shipping within the US this month. 

No change on the Canadian site though. Not sure if there will be one or not. Will now have to compare prices to see where best to buy from.

Happy shopping and have a great day, ladies!


----------



## chicinthecity777

alismarr said:


> Two tired helpers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046534
> View attachment 3046535



So cute!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> I'm so bummed. I cannot see a single pic in any of the threads in the forum. Should I take it as a signal my bag porn days are over?





Fabfashion said:


> Happy Wednesday, ladies. It's a holiday here so I'm just hanging out and relaxing. I think we'll go out for lunch shortly--may be at a local Vietnamese resto.
> 
> If you haven't seen the shopping thread, prices for scarves in the US have been lowered. You do have to click on an item to see the new prices.
> 
> 90 Carre from $450 to $395!! That's like 3 years ago price I believe.
> Twillies from $180 to $160
> CSGM from $1175 to $1100
> ...
> 
> And, there's free shipping within the US this month.
> 
> No change on the Canadian site though. Not sure if there will be one or not. Will now have to compare prices to see where best to buy from.
> 
> Happy shopping and have a great day, ladies!



Hi *Jadeite*, good to hear from you! Yeah, Mr Fireplace turned out to be useless! 

*Fabfashion*, I am very jealous that US prices are dropping! Not gonna happen here in the UK in £. I am appalled!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi *Jadeite*, good to hear from you! Yeah, Mr Fireplace turned out to be useless!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, I am very jealous that US prices are dropping! Not gonna happen here in the UK in £. I am appalled!



xiangxiang, may be you can start a petition?


----------



## katekluet

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi *Jadeite*, good to hear from you! Yeah, Mr Fireplace turned out to be useless!
> 
> *Fabfashion*, I am very jealous that US prices are dropping! Not gonna happen here in the UK in £. I am appalled!


So XiangXiang, you should just come visit us here in the US and shop away!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Ladies the price drop makes me want to take precious purchase back and throw my money at H!! I want another shawl! Not to be had now though. We are headed to Cabo next Friday and I have booked us a private catamaran for the day. Should be fun!! 
DS Is doing well behind the wheel!
DD had dive champs Monday! 
What is everyone doing for Independence Day? 
Or for the hopefully beautify weekend? 
Tornadoes here tonight. Bad crazy weather! Everyone stay safe!! Xo


----------



## Senbei

Hi ladies! It has been so hot and humid in LA that I haven't been able to wear my scarves. (Humid for us that is) Hope you all are enjoying your summers and the upcoming celebrations this weekend.

*Freckles1* I have a BBQ on Friday at a coworker's house. 

Plus an appointment to look at tiles for a house...


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Wednesday, ladies. It's a holiday here so I'm just hanging out and relaxing. I think we'll go out for lunch shortly--may be at a local Vietnamese resto.
> 
> If you haven't seen the shopping thread, prices for scarves in the US have been lowered. You do have to click on an item to see the new prices.
> 
> 90 Carre from $450 to $395!! That's like 3 years ago price I believe.
> Twillies from $180 to $160
> CSGM from $1175 to $1100
> ...
> 
> And, there's free shipping within the US this month.
> 
> No change on the Canadian site though. Not sure if there will be one or not. Will now have to compare prices to see where best to buy from.
> 
> Happy shopping and have a great day, ladies!



Hi Fabfashion - thanks for the heads up on price reductions.  I will check out what's available online.


----------



## dharma

Hi everyone!! Hope you are all well and happy! I've been taking a little time from TPF, but all the excitement over the price decreases has brought me back from some lurking 
XiangXiang, I think I read somewhere that UK is decreasing! Check it out!!

Anyway I thought I would post a "scary" story of what happened last night, something that only h bag lovers and animal lovers would appreciate
When we returned from dinner last night we thought it very odd that my naughty whippets did not greet us at the door but stayed on their chair just looking at us with dazed expressions, very odd especially since they both suffer from excessive greeting disorder. As I entered the bedroom I was surprised by a trail of little tidbits from one of my bags, an unwrapped packet of mints, compact, safety pins, small notepad, etc......and a chewed up tea bag. As I walked into the dressing area, I found an empty dust bag from a 35 birkin, and flattened air cushions.  Looking further into the corners of the bedroom, I found my beloved chocolate Togo, my workhorse baby, under a blanket with one sangle unlocked and the other still in place. Through this small side opening, the MaiTai insert was pulled out of the bag and was in another corner of the room. With complete panic I picked up my bag, grabbed my reading glasses and inspected every inch....NOT A SINGLE SCRATCH!!! Perfect condition! The MaiTai insert was damp in the pocket where they stole the tea bag but also in perfect condition. Only the tea bag was damaged and chewed! And the flavor? Mama bear's cold care 
This bag was in a closed closet, on a shelf, in a dust bag, and strapped up. I can't get over it! Needless to say I had to scold them and calm my DH down. (He was threatening them with extinction ) they have been clinging to my side looking guilty since last night. These same naughty girls also once devoured and 2lb gift box of Godiva chocolate but only after individually unwrapping them, leaving the foils and the jelly flavors behind.
I'm not sure if this story attests more to my crafty canines or the hardy craftsmanship of an older Togo bag!
:doggie::doggie:
I hope those celebrating the Fourth of July have a wonderful and fabulous weekend and hello to everyone!!xo


----------



## Fabfashion

dharma said:


> Hi everyone!! Hope you are all well and happy! I've been taking a little time from TPF, but all the excitement over the price decreases has brought me back from some lurking
> XiangXiang, I think I read somewhere that UK is decreasing! Check it out!!
> 
> Anyway I thought I would post a "scary" story of what happened last night, something that only h bag lovers and animal lovers would appreciate
> When we returned from dinner last night we thought it very odd that my naughty whippets did not greet us at the door but stayed on their chair just looking at us with dazed expressions, very odd especially since they both suffer from excessive greeting disorder. As I entered the bedroom I was surprised by a trail of little tidbits from one of my bags, an unwrapped packet of mints, compact, safety pins, small notepad, etc......and a chewed up tea bag. As I walked into the dressing area, I found an empty dust bag from a 35 birkin, and flattened air cushions. Looking further into the corners of the bedroom, I found my beloved chocolate Togo, my workhorse baby, under a blanket with one sangle unlocked and the other still in place. Through this small side opening, the MaiTai insert was pulled out of the bag and was in another corner of the room. With complete panic I picked up my bag, grabbed my reading glasses and inspected every inch....NOT A SINGLE SCRATCH!!! Perfect condition! The MaiTai insert was damp in the pocket where they stole the tea bag but also in perfect condition. Only the tea bag was damaged and chewed! And the flavor? Mama bear's cold care
> This bag was in a closed closet, on a shelf, in a dust bag, and strapped up. I can't get over it! Needless to say I had to scold them and calm my DH down. (He was threatening them with extinction ) they have been clinging to my side looking guilty since last night. These same naughty girls also once devoured and 2lb gift box of Godiva chocolate but only after individually unwrapping them, leaving the foils and the jelly flavors behind.
> I'm not sure if this story attests more to my crafty canines or the hardy craftsmanship of an older Togo bag!
> :doggie::doggie:
> I hope those celebrating the Fourth of July have a wonderful and fabulous weekend and hello to everyone!!xo


Dharma, so nice to see you in the cafe. My heart was pounding when I was reading your post! I thought perhaps someone has stolen your bag like bababebi (luckily she got hers back). Thank goodness it's only your naughty naughty whippets.  And no harm is done to your B. I can just see my DH now if one of mine damages the bag. I bet the furkids are feeling so guilty now and will try to suck up all day. I sometimes leave my bag (mostly non-H) on the floor and would find one of the furkids trying to get in to get something. It could be just the cough drops and I'd caught one with Halls in his little mouth. These dogs have a great sense of smell so if there was food in there at one time, they'll try to get into it. So glad all is well and now you can focus on doing some reduced H pricing shopping. 

Hi to everyone else! What everyone has planned for this July 4th weekend? It's not a holiday here, only yesterday, and it was odd to be off just one day in the middle of the week.


----------



## mistikat

Dharma, I will always be amazed at how resourceful (aka destructive!) some dogs can be. My Wheaten got into a dust bag, knotted shut, up on a high shelf, opened it quite neatly, and then extracted and destroyed a Nancy Gonzalez croc clutch. This was after he opened a FedEx box with near surgical precision, (seriously, it looked like he used an Xacto knife to cut it open, it was that cleanly done), pulled out and again neatly opened a huge amount of bubble wrapped chocolate. He ate half of it (with no ill effects, but this is a dog who's gotten to electronics and wasn't sick after eating them) and then decided it wasn't for him. But we had to throw it all out - salted caramel chocolate from friends in Paris.

Lucky that your Birkin came out of the canine festivities unscathed!


----------



## Jadeite

Hello dharma. What drama! Your dogs are also such smarties, I'm aghast they went for the chocolates in the previous "hit and run" since this can fatal for them. Maybe something about the tea bag attracted them?


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi *Jadeite*, good to hear from you! Yeah, Mr Fireplace turned out to be useless!
> 
> 
> 
> *Fabfashion*, I am very jealous that US prices are dropping! Not gonna happen here in the UK in £. I am appalled!




UK prices are already very low, no? Comparable to Paris right? 

Oh dear about Mr Fireplace who sizzles out. Maybe there is some truth about Pretty (useless) people. Sigh.


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Hi everyone!! Hope you are all well and happy! I've been taking a little time from TPF, but all the excitement over the price decreases has brought me back from some lurking
> XiangXiang, I think I read somewhere that UK is decreasing! Check it out!!
> 
> Anyway I thought I would post a "scary" story of what happened last night, something that only h bag lovers and animal lovers would appreciate
> When we returned from dinner last night we thought it very odd that my naughty whippets did not greet us at the door but stayed on their chair just looking at us with dazed expressions, very odd especially since they both suffer from excessive greeting disorder. As I entered the bedroom I was surprised by a trail of little tidbits from one of my bags, an unwrapped packet of mints, compact, safety pins, small notepad, etc......and a chewed up tea bag. As I walked into the dressing area, I found an empty dust bag from a 35 birkin, and flattened air cushions.  Looking further into the corners of the bedroom, I found my beloved chocolate Togo, my workhorse baby, under a blanket with one sangle unlocked and the other still in place. Through this small side opening, the MaiTai insert was pulled out of the bag and was in another corner of the room. With complete panic I picked up my bag, grabbed my reading glasses and inspected every inch....NOT A SINGLE SCRATCH!!! Perfect condition! The MaiTai insert was damp in the pocket where they stole the tea bag but also in perfect condition. Only the tea bag was damaged and chewed! And the flavor? Mama bear's cold care
> This bag was in a closed closet, on a shelf, in a dust bag, and strapped up. I can't get over it! Needless to say I had to scold them and calm my DH down. (He was threatening them with extinction ) they have been clinging to my side looking guilty since last night. These same naughty girls also once devoured and 2lb gift box of Godiva chocolate but only after individually unwrapping them, leaving the foils and the jelly flavors behind.
> I'm not sure if this story attests more to my crafty canines or the hardy craftsmanship of an older Togo bag!
> :doggie::doggie:
> I hope those celebrating the Fourth of July have a wonderful and fabulous weekend and hello to everyone!!xo




Whew, glad there were no scratches. What a testament to the durability of Togo! The shop kitten recently went after a horse hair tassel on my Mansur Gavriel bucket and it did not fare as well but the scratches are just another layer of the patina. 

Nice to see you, hope you've been doing well and keeping busy!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!

The decrease as stirred me up for scarves but fortunately none of my wish list have hit the website yet. I'm really hoping for my Kelly soon so trying not to be tempted and I just did a closet re-org and realized how much of last Fall I didn't really get to wear so not feeling the urge like I did last year. By this time last year I was already buying coats and boots! 

I was all excited for Tyger Tyger CSGM but now that I'm seeing the reveals, I'm thinking it's too tropical for me. It has a Flamingo Party vibe to the floral that I'm not sure is me. Now I'm curious about L'Ombre or CdCaucause which were not on my radar at all. My poor SA is going to think I'm nuts but I made a mistake with my De La Mer and I don't want to do it again! 

I'm taking a 3 day weekend and really should have made it 4 since I don't have much work to do and all my projects are too involved to get into with weekend brain. We keep it low key for holidays, BBQ with friends, a possible pool party. Maybe going to look for fireworks in the suburbs since our downtown display is too crazy for me.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

dharma said:


> Hi everyone!! Hope you are all well and happy! I've been taking a little time from TPF, but all the excitement over the price decreases has brought me back from some lurking
> XiangXiang, I think I read somewhere that UK is decreasing! Check it out!!
> 
> Anyway I thought I would post a "scary" story of what happened last night, something that only h bag lovers and animal lovers would appreciate
> When we returned from dinner last night we thought it very odd that my naughty whippets did not greet us at the door but stayed on their chair just looking at us with dazed expressions, very odd especially since they both suffer from excessive greeting disorder. As I entered the bedroom I was surprised by a trail of little tidbits from one of my bags, an unwrapped packet of mints, compact, safety pins, small notepad, etc......and a chewed up tea bag. As I walked into the dressing area, I found an empty dust bag from a 35 birkin, and flattened air cushions.  Looking further into the corners of the bedroom, I found my beloved chocolate Togo, my workhorse baby, under a blanket with one sangle unlocked and the other still in place. Through this small side opening, the MaiTai insert was pulled out of the bag and was in another corner of the room. With complete panic I picked up my bag, grabbed my reading glasses and inspected every inch....NOT A SINGLE SCRATCH!!! Perfect condition! The MaiTai insert was damp in the pocket where they stole the tea bag but also in perfect condition. Only the tea bag was damaged and chewed! And the flavor? Mama bear's cold care
> This bag was in a closed closet, on a shelf, in a dust bag, and strapped up. I can't get over it! Needless to say I had to scold them and calm my DH down. (He was threatening them with extinction ) they have been clinging to my side looking guilty since last night. These same naughty girls also once devoured and 2lb gift box of Godiva chocolate but only after individually unwrapping them, leaving the foils and the jelly flavors behind.
> I'm not sure if this story attests more to my crafty canines or the hardy craftsmanship of an older Togo bag!
> :doggie::doggie:
> I hope those celebrating the Fourth of July have a wonderful and fabulous weekend and hello to everyone!!xo



Dharma - glad to hear your bag was not damaged and your dogs are very smart.   I once caught my female terrier going through my B looking for treats.  No damage was done to the bag but I learned my lesson and now leave my bags out of her reach.  I'm impressed your dogs individually unwrapped Godiva chocolates.


----------



## Fabfashion

dharma and mistikat, I'm amazed at how your furkids could get up on the shelves and untie the dustbags. I guess our Malteses are so small and short, they can't get anywhere except the one time Pasha jumped on the dining chair to eat the food off the dining table. That taught us to push the chairs back properly after that.

mistikat, I'm sorry to hear your Nancy Gonzalez croc clutch got chewed up. Was it repair-able? 

MrsO, how are the mini and regular shop kitties getting along? That's terrible your Gavriel got scratched--may be try clear shoe polish to rub some out? At least it wasn't your HAC. 

I haven't really looked through the Fall scarf thread thoroughly but know that Tyger Tyger CSGM is not for me. May be in a 90s but haven't bought/worn 90s in a while. Waiting to see if there will be adjustment to accessories. So far I think some bracelet prices have decreased.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> UK prices are already very low, no? Comparable to Paris right?
> 
> Oh dear about Mr Fireplace who sizzles out. Maybe there is some truth about Pretty (useless) people. Sigh.



No, since Euro has depreciated so much against Pound, we are now paying one of the most dear prices of H in the world.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, may be you can start a petition?





katekluet said:


> So XiangXiang, you should just come visit us here in the US and shop away!!!!





dharma said:


> Hi everyone!! Hope you are all well and happy! I've been taking a little time from TPF, but all the excitement over the price decreases has brought me back from some lurking
> XiangXiang, I think I read somewhere that UK is decreasing! Check it out!!



Yes I just saw some small reduction on 90 silk. The H.com is still in the process of updating it. A start I suppose! We are still way ahead of Euro prices though.


----------



## chicinthecity777

CSGM also reduced from £840 to £760! Damn I bought one a few months back!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> CSGM also reduced from £840 to £760! Damn I bought one a few months back!


It's great that there's at least some reduction coming your way, xiangxiang. Euro exchange is getting quite high compared to Canadian dollars now so I'll have to compare prices before heading to Barcelona in September. 

When are you heading to SoF?


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> dharma and mistikat, I'm amazed at how your furkids could get up on the shelves and untie the dustbags. I guess our Malteses are so small and short, they can't get anywhere except the one time Pasha jumped on the dining chair to eat the food off the dining table. That taught us to push the chairs back properly after that.
> 
> mistikat, I'm sorry to hear your Nancy Gonzalez croc clutch got chewed up. Was it repair-able?
> 
> MrsO, how are the mini and regular shop kitties getting along? That's terrible your Gavriel got scratched--may be try clear shoe polish to rub some out? At least it wasn't your HAC.
> 
> I haven't really looked through the Fall scarf thread thoroughly but know that Tyger Tyger CSGM is not for me. May be in a 90s but haven't bought/worn 90s in a while. Waiting to see if there will be adjustment to accessories. So far I think some bracelet prices have decreased.



Oh it's no big deal, that bag looks better when it's beat up and patina'd. It was so stiff and bright when I got it, like new LV leather. Now it's mellowed and spotted and scratched but is also a little softer and easier to use. I carry it on days when my HAC would get soaked as that's my favorite caramel/gold bag  I love it so very much! I just did the B/O treatment on it after it got rained on in Chicago and it looks like new again. 

I know that I need to not fall in love with designs that won't work for me. I loved the Tyger in theory because of how much I love my Zebra Pegasus but I'll have to try them on and possibly think about it. Now I know that if I pass on something, I can usually track it down later and will try not to feel so panicked to get it right away. I want to limit myself to just one shawl for Fall so I'll need to think carefully.

As for mini and shop kitty, they're getting along a bit better-slowly but surely. Mini is just so fascinated with Shop Kitty and always wants to play but she is seriously one of the laziest cats on the planet. He's disturbing her sleep and she passes out during the day like she's in a coma! They are so cute though and I'm happy to have rescued them. He's gotten his first mouse and was so proud!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> It's great that there's at least some reduction coming your way, xiangxiang. Euro exchange is getting quite high compared to Canadian dollars now so I'll have to compare prices before heading to Barcelona in September.
> 
> When are you heading to SoF?



I know! Only they really should have done this earlier. But I will be going to SoF in a few weeks time so there might be a lot of buying there instead. And it will be interesting to see whether leather goods price will go down here or not.


----------



## Jadeite

katekluet said:


> Jadeite, so good to hear from you! Hippie dogs are great and enjoying life!
> Can you please send some of that rain to California, we need it desperately! But you can keep those Mosquitos!
> Hope things are going well for you, will you move back to your previous home anytime soon?




Hi Kate, I will be here for a couple of years, then depending on the work contract I don't know where will be next. Though I am still thinking about the possibility of bringing my dogs over. Both are already getting quite senior.


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> CSGM also reduced from £840 to £760! Damn I bought one a few months back!







Fabfashion said:


> It's great that there's at least some reduction coming your way, xiangxiang. Euro exchange is getting quite high compared to Canadian dollars now so I'll have to compare prices before heading to Barcelona in September.
> 
> When are you heading to SoF?




I missed the plot. Why has H done a price reduction at this time of the year?


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> I missed the plot. Why has H done a price reduction at this time of the year?


Jadeite, when the price increase took effect early this year there was a huge price gap between the US and Euro countries on many items (and even between US and Canada too). This is also partly because the US dollar has risen significantly in the last 8 months against other currencies. So I think the price reduction is in response to the price disparity between the US and Euro countries. Who knows, may be H headquarter is seeing a decline in revenue in the US market compared to others.


----------



## mistikat

Fabfashion said:


> dharma and mistikat, I'm amazed at how your furkids could get up on the shelves and untie the dustbags. I guess our Malteses are so small and short, they can't get anywhere except the one time Pasha jumped on the dining chair to eat the food off the dining table. That taught us to push the chairs back properly after that.
> 
> mistikat, I'm sorry to hear your Nancy Gonzalez croc clutch got chewed up. Was it repair-able?
> 
> MrsO, how are the mini and regular shop kitties getting along? That's terrible your Gavriel got scratched--may be try clear shoe polish to rub some out? At least it wasn't your HAC.
> 
> I haven't really looked through the Fall scarf thread thoroughly but know that Tyger Tyger CSGM is not for me. May be in a 90s but haven't bought/worn 90s in a while. Waiting to see if there will be adjustment to accessories. So far I think some bracelet prices have decreased.



I still have the pieces but haven't looked into getting it fixed. I should though. I've learned to leave important things locked away in closets or high cupboards, though!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> I missed the plot. Why has H done a price reduction at this time of the year?



This is because Euro has depreciated a lot since the beginning of the year, as a result, non-euro prices have a huge gap compared to prices in euro.


----------



## dharma

Fabfashion said:


> Dharma, so nice to see you in the cafe. My heart was pounding when I was reading your post! I thought perhaps someone has stolen your bag like bababebi (luckily she got hers back). Thank goodness it's only your naughty naughty whippets.  And no harm is done to your B. I can just see my DH now if one of mine damages the bag. I bet the furkids are feeling so guilty now and will try to suck up all day. I sometimes leave my bag (mostly non-H) on the floor and would find one of the furkids trying to get in to get something. It could be just the cough drops and I'd caught one with Halls in his little mouth. These dogs have a great sense of smell so if there was food in there at one time, they'll try to get into it. So glad all is well and now you can focus on doing some reduced H pricing shopping.
> 
> Hi to everyone else! What everyone has planned for this July 4th weekend? It's not a holiday here, only yesterday, and it was odd to be off just one day in the middle of the week.



Hi fab! Happy to "see" you too! Sorry to make you think it was a robbery story! Halls? It's so surprising what they go after, I thought for sure I left something really yummy in my bag, but a tea bag? Crazy pets! No big plans, just a neighborhood get together and I might do some interior painting in my kitchen if I feel up to it.



mistikat said:


> Dharma, I will always be amazed at how resourceful (aka destructive!) some dogs can be. My Wheaten got into a dust bag, knotted shut, up on a high shelf, opened it quite neatly, and then extracted and destroyed a Nancy Gonzalez croc clutch. This was after he opened a FedEx box with near surgical precision, (seriously, it looked like he used an Xacto knife to cut it open, it was that cleanly done), pulled out and again neatly opened a huge amount of bubble wrapped chocolate. He ate half of it (with no ill effects, but this is a dog who's gotten to electronics and wasn't sick after eating them) and then decided it wasn't for him. But we had to throw it all out - salted caramel chocolate from friends in Paris.
> 
> Lucky that your Birkin came out of the canine festivities unscathed!



Wow! I'm sorry to hear about your Gonzalez clutch! I'm glad my girls don't seem attracted to chewing leather, but sadly I do have a few chewed chair legs. Since they are rescues with a sad past, I gave them a little too much freedom in the beginning. They have calmed down quite a bit but not where food is concerned! DH and I laugh about installing a hidden camera because it must be pretty funny to watch these episodes. I really which I could figure out which one is the ring leader but I have an idea 



Jadeite said:


> Hello dharma. What drama! Your dogs are also such smarties, I'm aghast they went for the chocolates in the previous "hit and run" since this can fatal for them. Maybe something about the tea bag attracted them?



Hi jadeite! nice to see you here! Not sure if smart is the word, haha. Yes, they are motivated by food, especially chocolate. While I wouldn't recommend any dog owner to take eating chocolate lightly, my vet explained that it's the good quality dark chocolate that is most dangerous. The Godiva was a lot of milk chocolate and fillings which just made them a little sick in the tummies. I hope you get to see your pets soon!


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> Whew, glad there were no scratches. What a testament to the durability of Togo! The shop kitten recently went after a horse hair tassel on my Mansur Gavriel bucket and it did not fare as well but the scratches are just another layer of the patina.
> 
> Nice to see you, hope you've been doing well and keeping busy!


Hi MrsO! Kittens and horsehair tassels seem like the perfect storm! I'd love to see the patina on the gavriel bag, does it get softer with time? It is pretty amazing that the togo bag survived without a scratch. I don't think one of my box bags would have fared as well.



SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Dharma - glad to hear your bag was not damaged and your dogs are very smart.   I once caught my female terrier going through my B looking for treats.  No damage was done to the bag but I learned my lesson and now leave my bags out of her reach.  I'm impressed your dogs individually unwrapped Godiva chocolates.


Thank you, SCGirl! It was a relief! I think I have a photo somewhere of one of my girls nearly caught in the act like your terrier. I'll try to find it


----------



## dharma

Caught in the act


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

dharma said:


> Caught in the act




Dharma - Great photo!  Your dog is beautiful.


----------



## Fabfashion

dharma said:


> Caught in the act


This is just precious, dharma. Good to know about the dark chocolate. I'm a milk chocolate person and usually inhale it all and leave no crumbs for human kids or furkids.  

As for Halls, I think they were just desperate. Lol.


----------



## katekluet

Jadeite said:


> Hi Kate, I will be here for a couple of years, then depending on the work contract I don't know where will be next. Though I am still thinking about the possibility of bringing my dogs over. Both are already getting quite senior.


.jadeite, I really admire your sense of adventure! Hope it works out for you to reunite with your pups.


----------



## Fabfashion

mistikat said:


> I still have the pieces but haven't looked into getting it fixed. I should though. I've learned to leave important things locked away in closets or high cupboards, though!


mistikat, don't be surprised if they can open doors. My GF's labrador practically chewed right through the door one day. 

I hope your bag can be fixed. Please take it in and let us know how it goes. Love exotic and wish I have a money grove to get one of H exotic bags--may be they'll make a croc Calvi.


----------



## mistikat

I agree with Dharma that I wish I had a camera on my dogs (and cat). But I'm not really sure I want to know what they are up to when we are away. I suspect it would be terrifying!!

I really should see if the bag can be fixed. He basically tore away the side panel, which is more or less intact. 

He was also a rescue and we discovered (after shoes, electronics and foods was destroyed/eaten in vast quantities) that he has separation anxiety. It's a bit better now - six years later - but he still manages to wreak havoc occasionally. This week I came home to a plastic lid on the kitchen floor, a half eaten bunch of asparagus and a broken plate. We should know better than to leave ANYTHING in reach by now .... but asparagus??


----------



## Senbei

dharma said:


> Hi everyone!! Hope you are all well and happy! I've been taking a little time from TPF, but all the excitement over the price decreases has brought me back from some lurking
> XiangXiang, I think I read somewhere that UK is decreasing! Check it out!!
> 
> Anyway I thought I would post a "scary" story of what happened last night, something that only h bag lovers and animal lovers would appreciate
> When we returned from dinner last night we thought it very odd that my naughty whippets did not greet us at the door but stayed on their chair just looking at us with dazed expressions, very odd especially since they both suffer from excessive greeting disorder. As I entered the bedroom I was surprised by a trail of little tidbits from one of my bags, an unwrapped packet of mints, compact, safety pins, small notepad, etc......and a chewed up tea bag. As I walked into the dressing area, I found an empty dust bag from a 35 birkin, and flattened air cushions.  Looking further into the corners of the bedroom, I found my beloved chocolate Togo, my workhorse baby, under a blanket with one sangle unlocked and the other still in place. Through this small side opening, the MaiTai insert was pulled out of the bag and was in another corner of the room. With complete panic I picked up my bag, grabbed my reading glasses and inspected every inch....NOT A SINGLE SCRATCH!!! Perfect condition! The MaiTai insert was damp in the pocket where they stole the tea bag but also in perfect condition. Only the tea bag was damaged and chewed! And the flavor? Mama bear's cold care
> This bag was in a closed closet, on a shelf, in a dust bag, and strapped up. I can't get over it! Needless to say I had to scold them and calm my DH down. (He was threatening them with extinction ) they have been clinging to my side looking guilty since last night. These same naughty girls also once devoured and 2lb gift box of Godiva chocolate but only after individually unwrapping them, leaving the foils and the jelly flavors behind.
> I'm not sure if this story attests more to my crafty canines or the hardy craftsmanship of an older Togo bag!
> :doggie::doggie:
> I hope those celebrating the Fourth of July have a wonderful and fabulous weekend and hello to everyone!!xo


I have to say dharma that your dogs have some really great taste! Glad your B is ok. What heart pounding moment for you. 

Have a little funny story for you all here. 
One of the side things that I do is volunteer at LAX (Los Angeles International Airport). I provide information to arriving passengers at the international terminal once a week after work. Last night I was on shift when a gentleman comes up to me and asks if there are any British Airways representatives around. Apparently he was trying to get home to Phoenix and had started his journey in Kuwait. It was quite the journey too. His original routing was to fly Kuwait to London to Phoenix but his plane in London had a mechanical problem. The British Airways staff at London were very helpful and were able to reroute him.

Now at LAX he went over to his domestic connection to Phoenix. Only there was a problem. US Airways had no record of him in their system. The London staff had forgotten to enter a reservation number for the US Airways system. He was denied boarding and told to go sort out the issue with British Airways. The only problem was that they had already closed up shop for the day. He asked me to help call them so I lent him the desk phone and dialed the British Airways 800 number. 
Me as I hand him the handset: "Here you go sir. It is ringing."
Passenger: "Uhm...sorry I don't think this is the right number. It says to press 1 for a female talking to a male..press 2 for a male talking to a male...."

Oops.


----------



## Fabfashion

Senbei said:


> I have to say dharma that your dogs have some really great taste! Glad your B is ok. What heart pounding moment for you.
> 
> Have a little funny story for you all here.
> One of the side things that I do is volunteer at LAX (Los Angeles International Airport). I provide information to arriving passengers at the international terminal once a week after work. Last night I was on shift when a gentleman comes up to me and asks if there are any British Airways representatives around. Apparently he was trying to get home to Phoenix and had started his journey in Kuwait. It was quite the journey too. His original routing was to fly Kuwait to London to Phoenix but his plane in London had a mechanical problem. The British Airways staff at London were very helpful and were able to reroute him.
> 
> Now at LAX he went over to his domestic connection to Phoenix. Only there was a problem. US Airways had no record of him in their system. The London staff had forgotten to enter a reservation number for the US Airways system. He was denied boarding and told to go sort out the issue with British Airways. The only problem was that they had already closed up shop for the day. He asked me to help call them so I lent him the desk phone and dialed the British Airways 800 number.
> Me as I hand him the handset: "Here you go sir. It is ringing."
> Passenger: "Uhm...sorry I don't think this is the right number. It says to press 1 for a female talking to a male..press 2 for a male talking to a male...."
> 
> Oops.



That's too funny, Senbei!


----------



## Jadeite

dharma said:


> Caught in the act




Lol!


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Jadeite, when the price increase took effect early this year there was a huge price gap between the US and Euro countries on many items (and even between US and Canada too). This is also partly because the US dollar has risen significantly in the last 8 months against other currencies. So I think the price reduction is in response to the price disparity between the US and Euro countries. Who knows, may be H headquarter is seeing a decline in revenue in the US market compared to others.







xiangxiang0731 said:


> This is because Euro has depreciated a lot since the beginning of the year, as a result, non-euro prices have a huge gap compared to prices in euro.




Makes sense then. Also the local stores seems to be much quieter as people are buying online or Travelling to Europe to take advantage of lower prices.


----------



## Freckles1

Senbei I am howling!!! Oh I hope the passenger was all giggles - he probably needed one!!
Happy 4th of July everyone who celebrates!! 
Be safe! Have fun!


----------



## dharma

Senbei said:


> I have to say dharma that your dogs have some really great taste! Glad your B is ok. What heart pounding moment for you.
> 
> Have a little funny story for you all here.
> One of the side things that I do is volunteer at LAX (Los Angeles International Airport). I provide information to arriving passengers at the international terminal once a week after work. Last night I was on shift when a gentleman comes up to me and asks if there are any British Airways representatives around. Apparently he was trying to get home to Phoenix and had started his journey in Kuwait. It was quite the journey too. His original routing was to fly Kuwait to London to Phoenix but his plane in London had a mechanical problem. The British Airways staff at London were very helpful and were able to reroute him.
> 
> Now at LAX he went over to his domestic connection to Phoenix. Only there was a problem. US Airways had no record of him in their system. The London staff had forgotten to enter a reservation number for the US Airways system. He was denied boarding and told to go sort out the issue with British Airways. The only problem was that they had already closed up shop for the day. He asked me to help call them so I lent him the desk phone and dialed the British Airways 800 number.
> Me as I hand him the handset: "Here you go sir. It is ringing."
> Passenger: "Uhm...sorry I don't think this is the right number. It says to press 1 for a female talking to a male..press 2 for a male talking to a male...."
> 
> Oops.



 hysterical!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy 4th of July weekend to those who celebrate! It's finally sunny and warm here. No major plans this weekend but hope to organize my files that have been accumulating on the floor where I could barely find a floor space to step on.  DH has gone for his long bike ride with the group. Apparently, many of his cycling buddies are retired but are in much better shape than he is. I guess they have more free time to exercise.

Jadeite, hope you'll be reunited with your furkids soon. You must miss them terribly. I think I read that Chanel and some other brands have reduced their prices in Asia. Have you seen this to be the case where you are? One of my relatives is working in China and he said he noticed a slow down in the economy ever since they cracked down on under the table gifting. I guess that big croc desk at H will sit untouched for a while yet?

dharma, I'd meant to ask you what can fit inside a KP? I'm considering what my next ask may be and have been going back and forth between a Contance and KP. Or if my logical side kicks in a B30 or K28 retourne. Although my RJ K is still in its box. 

Freckles, how did your DD's dive meet go? So is your DS driving you around now that he has his license? I'll be so nervous when my DDs get their license and start going out on their own. Thank goodness it's another 12 years away. 

MrsO, any news on your K? 

mistikat, 2 of my furkids love asparagus. Well, they're boys so they'll eat just about anything. My girl, however, is a total snob. She only waits for the good stuff and will turn her nose at veggies. It's meat and potatoes only. Lol.

xiangxiang, are you at your country house today? 

Madam, I'm assuming SMs are back from the podium. Any news on your RT?

Has anyone got anything new since the price reduction? I read that the store will do a price adjustment on items that were purchased in June. I peeked into the Fall 2015 scarf thread here and there but this time I'm going to wait until I try a scarf on in person. 3 out of 4 of my online scarf purchases last year didn't turn out so well. 

Hi to everyone! Have a fantastic day!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

dharma said:


> Caught in the act



They always get a certain look on their faces when they know they're doing something wrong


----------



## MSO13

OMG ladies, why do I stray from our beloved Hermes forums? Seriously, it's a weird forum out there. I got dragged into a crazy pants thread because it's a rainy 4th here and I'm super bored.
I'm glad I'm not a big Chanel shopper, it's definitely a different vibe over here.

Hope everyone is having an awesome weekend! We're making project lists for the house and trying to hop in a pool tomorrow!


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Happy 4th of July weekend.
> 
> Jadeite, hope you'll be reunited with your furkids soon. You must miss them terribly. I think I read that Chanel and some other brands have reduced their prices in Asia. Have you seen this to be the case where you are? One of my relatives is working in China and he said he noticed a slow down in the economy ever since they cracked down on under the table gifting. I guess that big croc desk at H will sit untouched for a while yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone! Have a fantastic day!




Hi! I'm back in home country for the weekend to see my dogs and also to take my bags out and sun them. I didn't bring my H over to the new place.

Yes apparently Chanel has done a pricing calibration, and news reported of queues of people forming outside the stores for days because of the price reduction on some goods across Asia. It was as if Chanel was giving away free goods ...  

About that H croc desk! It actually sold! Believe it's sitting in some luxury mansion now as an interesting statement piece.


----------



## katekluet

MrsOwen3 said:


> OMG ladies, why do I stray from our beloved Hermes forums? Seriously, it's a weird forum out there. I got dragged into a crazy pants thread because it's a rainy 4th here and I'm super bored.
> I'm glad I'm not a big Chanel shopper, it's definitely a different vibe over here.
> 
> Hope everyone is having an awesome weekend! We're making project lists for the house and trying to hop in a pool tomorrow!


MrsO, you just stick with your H sisters! Hope you get some sun for a pool day tomorrow.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> OMG ladies, why do I stray from our beloved Hermes forums? Seriously, it's a weird forum out there. I got dragged into a crazy pants thread because it's a rainy 4th here and I'm super bored.
> I'm glad I'm not a big Chanel shopper, it's definitely a different vibe over here.
> 
> Hope everyone is having an awesome weekend! We're making project lists for the house and trying to hop in a pool tomorrow!



MrsO, no crazies over at this forum--just addicts. Lol. 



Jadeite said:


> Hi! I'm back in home country for the weekend to see my dogs and also to take my bags out and sun them. I didn't bring my H over to the new place.
> 
> Yes apparently Chanel has done a pricing calibration, and news reported of queues of people forming outside the stores for days because of the price reduction on some goods across Asia. It was as if Chanel was giving away free goods ...
> 
> About that H croc desk! It actually sold! Believe it's sitting in some luxury mansion now as an interesting statement piece.



Jadeite, your furkids must not be letting you out of their sight.  Just make sure they don't start marking your belonging or worse yet your H bags. Gasp! My furkids like to leave little souvenirs if we were away for a long time. I'm surprised but then not surprised that the croc desk was sold. It's not called an orange slippery slope for no reason. 

Kate, hope you're having a nice weather for the long weekend.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> Happy 4th of July weekend to those who celebrate! It's finally sunny and warm here. No major plans this weekend but hope to organize my files that have been accumulating on the floor where I could barely find a floor space to step on.  DH has gone for his long bike ride with the group. Apparently, many of his cycling buddies are retired but are in much better shape than he is. I guess they have more free time to exercise.
> 
> Jadeite, hope you'll be reunited with your furkids soon. You must miss them terribly. I think I read that Chanel and some other brands have reduced their prices in Asia. Have you seen this to be the case where you are? One of my relatives is working in China and he said he noticed a slow down in the economy ever since they cracked down on under the table gifting. I guess that big croc desk at H will sit untouched for a while yet?
> 
> dharma, I'd meant to ask you what can fit inside a KP? I'm considering what my next ask may be and have been going back and forth between a Contance and KP. Or if my logical side kicks in a B30 or K28 retourne. Although my RJ K is still in its box. :
> Freckles, how did your DD's dive meet go? So is your DS driving you around now that he has his license? I'll be so nervous when my DDs get their license and start going out on their own. Thank goodness it's another 12 years away.
> 
> MrsO, any news on your K?
> 
> mistikat, 2 of my furkids love asparagus. Well, they're boys so they'll eat just about anything. My girl, however, is a total snob. She only waits for the good stuff and will turn her nose at veggies. It's meat and potatoes only. Lol.
> 
> xiangxiang, are you at your country house today?
> 
> Madam, I'm assuming SMs are back from the podium. Any news on your RT?
> 
> Has anyone got anything new since the price reduction? I read that the store will do a price adjustment on items that were purchased in June. I peeked into the Fall 2015 scarf thread here and there but this time I'm going to wait until I try a scarf on in person. 3 out of 4 of my online scarf purchases last year didn't turn out so well.
> 
> Hi to everyone! Have a fantastic day!



Hi Fabfashion - I also need to organize my files.  I plan on doing this today.  Also, both of my fur kids are complete snobs.  They prefer only the best meats.  My male loves beef and my female loves beef and salmon.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Monday, ladies! Hope everyone had a nice weekend! Is it still a holiday in the US? Summer is finally here with sunshine, hot weather and humidity. It's a wonder that our weather goes from -30C in the winter to 30+C in the summer. 

Smoothcoatgirl, your furkids sure have good taste.  Did you get any filing done? I did mine about 20 minutes and gave up. At this rate I'll be done by Thanksgiving. 

Hope everyone is having a good start of the week. I'm meeting my old colleague for lunch near H but will steel myself and not peek in.  Have a great day!


----------



## Freckles1

Hello ladies!
Have good thoughts for DD today! She had dive champs and will be on the boards in a couple of hours!! There are 31 in her group!! 

Happy Monday!


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Hello ladies!
> Have good thoughts for DD today! She had dive champs and will be on the boards in a couple of hours!! There are 31 in her group!!
> 
> Happy Monday!


Freckles, sending lots of good vibes and good luck your DD's way!


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Freckles, sending lots of good vibes and good luck your DD's way!




DD got 1st place at dive champs out of 31 girls!!! So so excited for her and her accomplishment!! Day and I are on cloud 9!
Even the 16year old was ecstatic for his sister!!!!

How is everyone! Thank you for the good vibes ladies!!

Has everyone recovered from the weekend?
Bad storms anywhere? We had a couple of tornados touch down in my area last week and possible bad storms tonight!
How are everyone's babies and fur babies? 
Vacation anyone? We are headed to Cabo Friday! 
Yay! What a great way to start the week! I hope everyone is well! Xo


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> DD got 1st place at dive champs out of 31 girls!!! So so excited for her and her accomplishment!! Day and I are on cloud 9!
> Even the 16year old was ecstatic for his sister!!!!
> 
> How is everyone! Thank you for the good vibes ladies!!
> 
> Has everyone recovered from the weekend?
> Bad storms anywhere? We had a couple of tornados touch down in my area last week and possible bad storms tonight!
> How are everyone's babies and fur babies?
> Vacation anyone? We are headed to Cabo Friday!
> Yay! What a great way to start the week! I hope everyone is well! Xo


CONGRATULATIONS to your DD, Freckles!!! Way to go!  You must be one very proud mama. Does she have her sight set on regional/national...the Olympics? No pressure of course.  

Cabo will be a great place for your family to celebrate all the accomplishments and milestones. 

Wish we were going somewhere exotic. Nothing until the first week of September which seems like a long way away.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, ladies! Hope everyone had a nice weekend! Is it still a holiday in the US? Summer is finally here with sunshine, hot weather and humidity. It's a wonder that our weather goes from -30C in the winter to 30+C in the summer.
> 
> Smoothcoatgirl, your furkids sure have good taste.  Did you get any filing done? I did mine about 20 minutes and gave up. At this rate I'll be done by Thanksgiving.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good start of the week. I'm meeting my old colleague for lunch near H but will steel myself and not peek in.  Have a great day!



Hi Fabfashion,  yes my furkids want only the best.  It's my fault I'm responsible for spoiling them.  I managed to get all of my filing done but most of the documents ended ended up in the shredder.  Hang in there and do as much filing as you can when your schedule permits.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, ladies! Hope everyone had a nice weekend! Is it still a holiday in the US? Summer is finally here with sunshine, hot weather and humidity. It's a wonder that our weather goes from -30C in the winter to 30+C in the summer.
> 
> Smoothcoatgirl, your furkids sure have good taste.  Did you get any filing done? I did mine about 20 minutes and gave up. At this rate I'll be done by Thanksgiving.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good start of the week. I'm meeting my old colleague for lunch near H but will steel myself and not peek in.  Have a great day!





Freckles1 said:


> DD got 1st place at dive champs out of 31 girls!!! So so excited for her and her accomplishment!! Day and I are on cloud 9!
> Even the 16year old was ecstatic for his sister!!!!
> 
> How is everyone! Thank you for the good vibes ladies!!
> 
> Has everyone recovered from the weekend?
> Bad storms anywhere? We had a couple of tornados touch down in my area last week and possible bad storms tonight!
> How are everyone's babies and fur babies?
> Vacation anyone? We are headed to Cabo Friday!
> Yay! What a great way to start the week! I hope everyone is well! Xo



Freckles1 - congratulations to your DD!  You must be so proud of her.  I have recovered from the weekend.  It was a slow start for me yesterday but I'm feeling better today.  My furkids did not enjoy the noise of the fireworks on the 4th but they were ok as long as I stayed close to them.  Hope you have a great time on your vacation in Cabo!


----------



## Freckles1

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Hi Fabfashion,  yes my furkids want only the best.  It's my fault I'm responsible for spoiling them.  I managed to get all of my filing done but most of the documents ended ended up in the shredder.  Hang in there and do as much filing as you can when your schedule permits.







SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Freckles1 - congratulations to your DD!  You must be so proud of her.  I have recovered from the weekend.  It was a slow start for me yesterday but I'm feeling better today.  My furkids did not enjoy the noise of the fireworks on the 4th but they were ok as long as I stayed close to them.  Hope you have a great time on your vacation in Cabo!




Thank you ladies!! She's worked so hard and can't stop smiling!! Not sure about the Olympics.... Probably already missed the boat! Ha! But our high school has a dive team. We will see. Whatever makes her happy!
SmoothCoatGirl my furbabies are glad the 4th is over too. The girls were scared to death. The boy however took full advantage and showed off his manly prowess barking at everything!! Brother!
I have a question for our cafe. Do we think the H prices will stay lowered for a bit? I really want a new shawl and a new clic clac!
But I need to wait until after vacation! 
DD wants a girls trip to Chicago before school starts ( think mid August ) and it would be fun to visit H. And my goodness I think my baby girl definitely deserves a shopping spree!! 
I need to start packing! I'm usually ready to go by now! 
Everyone have a beautiful day!


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> Thank you ladies!! She's worked so hard and can't stop smiling!! Not sure about the Olympics.... Probably already missed the boat! Ha! But our high school has a dive team. We will see. Whatever makes her happy!
> SmoothCoatGirl my furbabies are glad the 4th is over too. The girls were scared to death. The boy however took full advantage and showed off his manly prowess barking at everything!! Brother!
> I have a question for our cafe. Do we think the H prices will stay lowered for a bit? I really want a new shawl and a new clic clac!
> But I need to wait until after vacation!
> DD wants a girls trip to Chicago before school starts ( think mid August ) and it would be fun to visit H. And my goodness I think my baby girl definitely deserves a shopping spree!!
> I need to start packing! I'm usually ready to go by now!
> Everyone have a beautiful day!



Freckles, congrats on DD's accomplishment!

I was told by my SA and my SM who I have a great relationship that the decrease is at least till the end of the year. If the Euro stays down, they may not do the annual increase in January-April like they have in past years. This is definitely not a short time promotion, it's based on the huge disparity in prices around the globe and they're trying to smooth it out. Hope this helps!

I was underwhelmed by the service at the Chicago H but hopefully you'll have a better experience. It's such a great shopping area all around there though, I really enjoyed the Barney's and Chanel. 

Can I ask you a question? You have a few Dior Tribal earrings, right? Do you wear them dressed up or casual. I kind of love the idea of wearing only one and plan to go to 57th St this week to check them out. I don't think the blingy ones are my style but I love the marble, matte black and silver/gold ones. I'd love your thoughts!

On the H front, I won't be visiting H in NYC as I'm diligently waiting for my scarf wishlist at my home store. I've sent my updates in and nothing has arrived yet but it should be soon for at least a few of the silks. No news of my Kelly and honestly, I'd be ok if it's still a little while for it. It's finally muggy, humid, stifling summer here and the thought of lugging around a big Kelly doesn't sound too exciting at the moment. I need the crispness of Fall to get me excited for that!

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Happy 4th of July weekend to those who celebrate! It's finally sunny and warm here. No major plans this weekend but hope to organize my files that have been accumulating on the floor where I could barely find a floor space to step on.  DH has gone for his long bike ride with the group. Apparently, many of his cycling buddies are retired but are in much better shape than he is. I guess they have more free time to exercise.
> 
> Jadeite, hope you'll be reunited with your furkids soon. You must miss them terribly. I think I read that Chanel and some other brands have reduced their prices in Asia. Have you seen this to be the case where you are? One of my relatives is working in China and he said he noticed a slow down in the economy ever since they cracked down on under the table gifting. I guess that big croc desk at H will sit untouched for a while yet?
> 
> dharma, I'd meant to ask you what can fit inside a KP? I'm considering what my next ask may be and have been going back and forth between a Contance and KP. Or if my logical side kicks in a B30 or K28 retourne. Although my RJ K is still in its box.
> 
> Freckles, how did your DD's dive meet go? So is your DS driving you around now that he has his license? I'll be so nervous when my DDs get their license and start going out on their own. Thank goodness it's another 12 years away.
> 
> MrsO, any news on your K?
> 
> mistikat, 2 of my furkids love asparagus. Well, they're boys so they'll eat just about anything. My girl, however, is a total snob. She only waits for the good stuff and will turn her nose at veggies. It's meat and potatoes only. Lol.
> 
> xiangxiang, are you at your country house today?
> 
> Madam, I'm assuming SMs are back from the podium. Any news on your RT?
> 
> Has anyone got anything new since the price reduction? I read that the store will do a price adjustment on items that were purchased in June. I peeked into the Fall 2015 scarf thread here and there but this time I'm going to wait until I try a scarf on in person. 3 out of 4 of my online scarf purchases last year didn't turn out so well.
> 
> Hi to everyone! Have a fantastic day!


 Hi, Fabfashion!  Still have not heard anything.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Tuesday, ladies! We've got Pan Am Games starting in my city today with the opening ceremony on Friday evening. It's supposed to be pandamonium once the tourists start pouring in. I'm taking a commuter train to and from my office and will be working from home whenever I can. More time to catch up on my pile of books I suppose.

Madam, hope you have good news soon! I hate waiting. How's your garden doing and have the squirrels been leaving any more coins? The weed at our place was so bad. DH went out on the weekend and literally dug up some that were 2+ feet tall. 

Freckles, girls trip to Chicago sounds lovely. Please let us know how it is at the H store there. I've only been to Chicago once on business and didn't have a chance to check out H there. May be a little something from H for your DD to commemorate her win? On packing for Cabo, just make sure to bring your swimsuits, sunscreen, sandals, hats, passport and CCs then you're all set.  Have a great time!

SmoothCoatGirl, I've gotten sidetracked from filing. I'm looking for new counter stools to complement my new breakfast table and chairs. Saw some really nice styles but most were not that comfortable to sit on so the search continues. My princess furkid won't eat fruits unless it's freshly peeled and cut. The boys will eat peels and scraps. They also get yogurt each day (was supposed to help with tearing which is common in Maltese). I think they eat better than I do some days. 

MrsO, it's crazy humid here too. My hair is just out of control! Have you or anyone here tried Living Proof No Frizz line? I'm tempted to try it out. On the K, you can always use the strap to keep your hands free, which is a nice thing about a K as compared to a B. I've yet to order a longer non-H canvas strap so I can carry mine crossbody.

xiangxiang, how fare you across the pond?

Have a wonderful day, eveyone!


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Tuesday, ladies! We've got Pan Am Games starting in my city today with the opening ceremony on Friday evening. It's supposed to be pandamonium once the tourists start pouring in. I'm taking a commuter train to and from my office and will be working from home whenever I can. More time to catch up on my pile of books I suppose.
> 
> Madam, hope you have good news soon! I hate waiting. How's your garden doing and have the squirrels been leaving any more coins? The weed at our place was so bad. DH went out on the weekend and literally dug up some that were 2+ feet tall.
> 
> Freckles, girls trip to Chicago sounds lovely. Please let us know how it is at the H store there. I've only been to Chicago once on business and didn't have a chance to check out H there. May be a little something from H for your DD to commemorate her win? On packing for Cabo, just make sure to bring your swimsuits, sunscreen, sandals, hats, passport and CCs then you're all set.  Have a great time!
> 
> SmoothCoatGirl, I've gotten sidetracked from filing. I'm looking for new counter stools to complement my new breakfast table and chairs. Saw some really nice styles but most were not that comfortable to sit on so the search continues. My princess furkid won't eat fruits unless it's freshly peeled and cut. The boys will eat peels and scraps. They also get yogurt each day (was supposed to help with tearing which is common in Maltese). I think they eat better than I do some days.
> 
> MrsO, it's crazy humid here too. My hair is just out of control! Have you or anyone here tried Living Proof No Frizz line? I'm tempted to try it out. On the K, you can always use the strap to keep your hands free, which is a nice thing about a K as compared to a B. I've yet to order a longer non-H canvas strap so I can carry mine crossbody.
> 
> xiangxiang, how fare you across the pond?
> 
> Have a wonderful day, eveyone!



Hi Fab!

I was a very early adopter of the No Frizz product line and have used only it for the last 7-8 years I think, whenever it came out. It's my absolute favorite, I use the shampoo and conditioner and use two pumps of the smoothing serum on my ends. Then I blow dry and either iron or curl depending on my mood. My hair never frizzes up unless it gets misty rainy. Even if it gets lightly rained on, it stays smooth. I can't recommend those products enough. My only gripe with the company is that they used to see big 24oz containers and they discontinued them so I hate going through so many containers a year with the smaller bottles. Sephora sells a travel/sample size kit so you can try it for a week or two with that.


----------



## Mindi B

Depending on how curly your hair is (and how curly you like it to be) the Deva Curl line is also good.  They have "low-poo" and "no-poo" shampoos with no sulfates or detergents--These don't foam up like regular shampoos and leave a light coating of moisture on the hair to enhance curl shape and resist frizz.  My curls are fake (perm) and these products work well for me, but they are designed for natural curls.


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Freckles, congrats on DD's accomplishment!
> 
> I was told by my SA and my SM who I have a great relationship that the decrease is at least till the end of the year. If the Euro stays down, they may not do the annual increase in January-April like they have in past years. This is definitely not a short time promotion, it's based on the huge disparity in prices around the globe and they're trying to smooth it out. Hope this helps!
> 
> I was underwhelmed by the service at the Chicago H but hopefully you'll have a better experience. It's such a great shopping area all around there though, I really enjoyed the Barney's and Chanel.
> 
> Can I ask you a question? You have a few Dior Tribal earrings, right? Do you wear them dressed up or casual. I kind of love the idea of wearing only one and plan to go to 57th St this week to check them out. I don't think the blingy ones are my style but I love the marble, matte black and silver/gold ones. I'd love your thoughts!
> 
> On the H front, I won't be visiting H in NYC as I'm diligently waiting for my scarf wishlist at my home store. I've sent my updates in and nothing has arrived yet but it should be soon for at least a few of the silks. No news of my Kelly and honestly, I'd be ok if it's still a little while for it. It's finally muggy, humid, stifling summer here and the thought of lugging around a big Kelly doesn't sound too exciting at the moment. I need the crispness of Fall to get me excited for that!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful day!




MrsO I love my tribals! You can absolutely wear them dressed down or all gussied up!
I have pearl, gold filigree and dark green. The green are definitely the most casual of the three pairs. 
You should go for it! They have many, many colors at the 57th street store!! Let me know what you decide!
On the H front, I had a great experience last summer. I worked with a wonderful SA named Eleve'. Hopefully DH will be on board with the girls trip!!! 
Getting excited for Cabo. Everyone has their rash guard shirts and mucho sunscreen. DH is the worst about sunscreen. Ugh


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Fab!
> 
> I was a very early adopter of the No Frizz product line and have used only it for the last 7-8 years I think, whenever it came out. It's my absolute favorite, I use the shampoo and conditioner and use two pumps of the smoothing serum on my ends. Then I blow dry and either iron or curl depending on my mood. My hair never frizzes up unless it gets misty rainy. Even if it gets lightly rained on, it stays smooth. I can't recommend those products enough. My only gripe with the company is that they used to see big 24oz containers and they discontinued them so I hate going through so many containers a year with the smaller bottles. Sephora sells a travel/sample size kit so you can try it for a week or two with that.





Mindi B said:


> Depending on how curly your hair is (and how curly you like it to be) the Deva Curl line is also good.  They have "low-poo" and "no-poo" shampoos with no sulfates or detergents--These don't foam up like regular shampoos and leave a light coating of moisture on the hair to enhance curl shape and resist frizz.  My curls are fake (perm) and these products work well for me, but they are designed for natural curls.



Thanks, MrsO and Mindi! I'll check these out. My hair started majorly frizzing after DDs were born. It's like I have a different head of hair. May try ordering the Living Proof travel sizes first. Not sure if I can find Deva Curl here but mine is more bed head look (in not a good way) than curly.


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> MrsO I love my tribals! You can absolutely wear them dressed down or all gussied up!
> I have pearl, gold filigree and dark green. The green are definitely the most casual of the three pairs.
> You should go for it! They have many, many colors at the 57th street store!! Let me know what you decide!
> On the H front, I had a great experience last summer. I worked with a wonderful SA named Eleve'. Hopefully DH will be on board with the girls trip!!!
> Getting excited for Cabo. Everyone has their rash guard shirts and mucho sunscreen. DH is the worst about sunscreen. Ugh


Freckles, while we've been talking about sunscreen, I was just at Costco and they're selling snowsuits! OMG! I didn't know whether to laugh or cry. Summer started so late here for us and now I've got to get ready for snow? No way!


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Freckles, while we've been talking about sunscreen, I was just at Costco and they're selling snowsuits! OMG! I didn't know whether to laugh or cry. Summer started so late here for us and now I've got to get ready for snow? No way!




Fab that's nuts!!! Snowsuits? Insanity!!! Maybe we are supposed to wear them on the beach? Good grief!! The push for fall.... Okay. But not winter. And not by Costco!!!
I renewed my membership a month not so ago. I better check my local store and see what they've got!!! Probably not sunscreen!!!


----------



## katekluet

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, MrsO and Mindi! I'll check these out. My hair started majorly frizzing after DDs were born. It's like I have a different head of hair. May try ordering the Living Proof travel sizes first. Not sure if I can find Deva Curl here but mine is more bed head look (in not a good way) than curly.


Now I am naturally curly... But the best I have found is Ouidad...liked Deva but LOVE Ouidad and you can order it online,,l..so look into this one, I have Shirley Temple curls.


----------



## Mindi B

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, MrsO and Mindi! I'll check these out. My hair started majorly frizzing after DDs were born. It's like I have a different head of hair. May try ordering the Living Proof travel sizes first. Not sure if I can find Deva Curl here but mine is more bed head look (in not a good way) than curly.



Deva Curl products are available on-line via their site, Amazon, and Sephora.  There is also a four-product travel pack and other travel sizes in many products, if you want to try a small amount of something.  Better than ending up with a tub of product you detest!


----------



## chicinthecity777

*Fabfashion *and everyone else, hope you are all well! Busy days for me and it's Wimbledon season again! We are seeing a lot of tennis personnels around the neighbourhood!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Wednesday, ladies! Happy Hump Day! It seems like it's been a long week already. At least only 2 more days to the weekend. 

Mindi, thanks for the info. Will check the local Sephora here the next time I'm there. 

Kate, I had a sample of Ouidad that came with my Sephora order. It was sitting on my make up table for the longest time and now I can't find it. 

Freckles, are you all set for your trip? 

xiangxiang, do you go see any of the tennis matches? I only went once--I think Andre Agassi was playing that how long ago it was. I think I was too busy checking if Brook Shields was there. Can't remember if she was. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## dharma

Hi everyone! Hope all is well with the cafe!

Fab, you were asking about the KP vs. Constance, and although I don't have a Constance to compare, I love the KP. It fits quite a bit because of the shape, not like a flat clutch that you can easily overstuff. I usually carry a lipstick and compact, a small key ring, iPhone 6, and there is a little pocket for bills and a card or two. I usually use it for evening and dinner use so that's all I need for those occasions but if you were to use it for day, much more would fit, probably a compact wallet, and a change purse or something like that. To me, the two bags overlap for some uses and not for others, for example, while they both go casual and dinner date, the Constance doesn't seem very cocktail or black tie friendly. I suppose that depends on the leather though. And of course the Constance offers the convenience of the strap. I usually tuck the KP under my upper arm if I need hands free and it hasn't damaged it at all. Both of mine are doublis and have held up very well. 

Another vote for both deva curl products and ouidad! I used to use the living proof products and I like them as well. But I always return to deva or ouidad. I am not straightening though, so my opinion is probably only of value to those curly gals. Currently, I'm on a kick with Purely perfect, a cowash product that is light years ahead of that horrid Wen stuff. I can't even bear to use that  on my dogs. Opinionated? No, not me 

Hope everyone has a great day!! I'll try to check in more often!! Xo


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Hi everyone! Hope all is well with the cafe!
> 
> Fab, you were asking about the KP vs. Constance, and although I don't have a Constance to compare, I love the KP. It fits quite a bit because of the shape, not like a flat clutch that you can easily overstuff. I usually carry a lipstick and compact, a small key ring, iPhone 6, and there is a little pocket for bills and a card or two. I usually use it for evening and dinner use so that's all I need for those occasions but if you were to use it for day, much more would fit, probably a compact wallet, and a change purse or something like that. To me, the two bags overlap for some uses and not for others, for example, while they both go casual and dinner date, the Constance doesn't seem very cocktail or black tie friendly. I suppose that depends on the leather though. And of course the Constance offers the convenience of the strap. I usually tuck the KP under my upper arm if I need hands free and it hasn't damaged it at all. Both of mine are doublis and have held up very well.
> 
> Another vote for both deva curl products and ouidad! I used to use the living proof products and I like them as well. But I always return to deva or ouidad. I am not straightening though, so my opinion is probably only of value to those curly gals. Currently, I'm on a kick with Purely perfect, a cowash product that is light years ahead of that horrid Wen stuff. I can't even bear to use that  on my dogs. Opinionated? No, not me
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!! I'll try to check in more often!! Xo



My whole staff tried Wen, I ordered the kit and we all took some home and the first time great then every wash after we all began to look like we stopped washing our hair 2 weeks ago  It was a funny bonding experience but I'm astounded at the favorable reviews it receives. 5 very different types of hair and we all hated it!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Tuesday, ladies! We've got Pan Am Games starting in my city today with the opening ceremony on Friday evening. It's supposed to be pandamonium once the tourists start pouring in. I'm taking a commuter train to and from my office and will be working from home whenever I can. More time to catch up on my pile of books I suppose.
> 
> Madam, hope you have good news soon! I hate waiting. How's your garden doing and have the squirrels been leaving any more coins? The weed at our place was so bad. DH went out on the weekend and literally dug up some that were 2+ feet tall.
> 
> Freckles, girls trip to Chicago sounds lovely. Please let us know how it is at the H store there. I've only been to Chicago once on business and didn't have a chance to check out H there. May be a little something from H for your DD to commemorate her win? On packing for Cabo, just make sure to bring your swimsuits, sunscreen, sandals, hats, passport and CCs then you're all set.  Have a great time!
> 
> SmoothCoatGirl, I've gotten sidetracked from filing. I'm looking for new counter stools to complement my new breakfast table and chairs. Saw some really nice styles but most were not that comfortable to sit on so the search continues. My princess furkid won't eat fruits unless it's freshly peeled and cut. The boys will eat peels and scraps. They also get yogurt each day (was supposed to help with tearing which is common in Maltese). I think they eat better than I do some days.
> 
> MrsO, it's crazy humid here too. My hair is just out of control! Have you or anyone here tried Living Proof No Frizz line? I'm tempted to try it out. On the K, you can always use the strap to keep your hands free, which is a nice thing about a K as compared to a B. I've yet to order a longer non-H canvas strap so I can carry mine crossbody.
> 
> xiangxiang, how fare you across the pond?
> 
> Have a wonderful day, eveyone!



Hi Fabfashion - if I needed counter stools that would definitely ***** filing.  I'm sure  you will find stools that are comfortable.  Did not know yogurt helps with tearing for Maltese dogs.  My sister has the same breed I will ask her if she is aware of this.  My hounds are very particular about some of the foods they eat too and I know they eat better than me most of the time.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Tuesday, ladies! We've got Pan Am Games starting in my city today with the opening ceremony on Friday evening. It's supposed to be pandamonium once the tourists start pouring in. I'm taking a commuter train to and from my office and will be working from home whenever I can. More time to catch up on my pile of books I suppose.
> 
> Madam, hope you have good news soon! I hate waiting. How's your garden doing and have the squirrels been leaving any more coins? The weed at our place was so bad. DH went out on the weekend and literally dug up some that were 2+ feet tall.
> 
> Freckles, girls trip to Chicago sounds lovely. Please let us know how it is at the H store there. I've only been to Chicago once on business and didn't have a chance to check out H there. May be a little something from H for your DD to commemorate her win? On packing for Cabo, just make sure to bring your swimsuits, sunscreen, sandals, hats, passport and CCs then you're all set.  Have a great time!
> 
> SmoothCoatGirl, I've gotten sidetracked from filing. I'm looking for new counter stools to complement my new breakfast table and chairs. Saw some really nice styles but most were not that comfortable to sit on so the search continues. My princess furkid won't eat fruits unless it's freshly peeled and cut. The boys will eat peels and scraps. They also get yogurt each day (was supposed to help with tearing which is common in Maltese). I think they eat better than I do some days.
> 
> MrsO, it's crazy humid here too. My hair is just out of control! Have you or anyone here tried Living Proof No Frizz line? I'm tempted to try it out. On the K, you can always use the strap to keep your hands free, which is a nice thing about a K as compared to a B. I've yet to order a longer non-H canvas strap so I can carry mine crossbody.
> 
> xiangxiang, how fare you across the pond?
> 
> Have a wonderful day, eveyone!



Hi, Fabfashion
The weeds are winning the garden wars and I haven't found any more coins.  The squirrels are probably mad at me because I'm out of sunflower seeds.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Thursday, ladies! Hope everyone is having a good day. It's been a bit cool here for the past couple of days. It seems Mother Nature just won't let us enjoy the summer without any protest. At least it's not humid since I haven't had a chance to go to Sephora to get any new hair products. 

I've been testing several BB cream samples these past couple of weeks. I wanted something lighter than a foundation and also wanted to cut down a step by not having to use sunscreen then foundatin. The best ones so far are Guerlain Lingerie De Peau and Smashbox BBs. I also like YSL but it's a bit too light for my skin and only has SPF 20. The SA there was telling me that while Guerlain looks to be more expensive, the tube is much bigger so it's actually a better value than Smashbox. The other product that I tried and liked is a tinted sunscreen from Shiseido. I'm now debating whether to buy the Guerlain one of Shiseido one. Anyone else has a favorite?

Madam, so you were in fact trading seeds for coins with the squirrels? And here I thought they were just being friendly. 

MrsO, I'll stay away from Wen. Did you or your staff try any dry shampoo that you like? I have dark hair and I heard some brands leave white-ish residue.

SCG, I think it's the probiotic in the yogurt that helps prevent the staining. Ours don't have any stains now. I also added a teaspoon of powder buttermilk to the yogurt. I read it from the Maltese forum that it helps with the staining so I just mix the 2 together. Can't say which is the effective ingredient.

xiangxiang, are you all set for SoF? Will you be stopping by H there (or should I even ask)? I'll be in Barcelona in early Sept and I already mapped out that it's only 10 minutes walk from our condo. 

dharma, thanks so much for the info on the KP. I think it may fit my needs better than a Constance although I won't discount the idea of getting a C one day. I saw a few ladies carried it at the DC opening. One used a very pretty twilly/maxi twilly as a strap so I can always do that if I need to do hands free. Now the million dollar question is where and when can I find one? It's probably harder to come by than a C.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all,

I've got a busy day and need to get off tPF but I wanted to say hello. It's hot here and I'm hiding from the sun like it's my job. I just read an interview with Jill Kargman (Odd Mom Out) and her quote was "I believe in the valor of pallor". I'm not as fair as she is but I really do avoid the sun like crazy. 

I was in NYC yesterday running errands and hitting the sale shoes at Barney's. I successfully scored a pair of Celine "Birkenstocks" that I wanted for 65% off. Freckles, I also got a pair of marble Dior "Set" earrings in black and white and the silver/gold Tribals. I met a lovely SA. I'll post some photos over the weekend, I have a Saturday project and am too busy to play with my new goodies till Sunday!

Some of you might have seen my post that I brought my Chanel Girl bag out for it's maiden voyage. I had sprayed it thoroughly with Collonil Waterstop and it survived the city like a champ. It is really soft lambskin and I like the way it breaks in. This is not a bag that will stay immaculate looking. Three separate people stopped me to say that they "hated" this bag when it was launched but now they loved it when they saw it on me. I wish Karl was handing out commissions  

Hope everyone has a wonderful Friday and great weekend plans!


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello, ladies! Just a quick stop to say hi before heading to bed. We have a full day ahead tomorrow going to cottage country to visit 2 sets of friends who have cottages near each other. DDs are already excited about the prospect of fishing, eating apple pie and roasting marshmallows (we did that last time so they now think it's the cottage routine). It'll be boiling hot tomorrow so lots of sunscreen and a ginormous hat. Last time I got eaten alive by giant mosquitoes so I'll be bathing in California Baby bug spray although don't find the organic stuff works as well. 

MrsO, can't wait to see mod pics of you rocking your new Chanel bag and of the new acquisitions. Congrats on scoring those shoes at 65% off and on the new earrings!

Have a wonderful weekend! 

PS: H.com Canada has some fall scarves already if you want to see pics and how they look when tied. I'm quite interested in Tyger Tyger CSGM in 05 even though I wasn't that keen at first given my ZP is still in its box.


----------



## Freckles1

Hello ladies!!
I hope everyone is having a fantastic Saturday!

MrsO I am so happy you found some Dior earrings you love! I have 2 sets with me on vacation and I have decided I can't leave home without them ever again!! Would love to see a mod shot. As you already know, I love the fact that you have made minds change about the her bag!!

Fab have a great trip to see your pals. Please be generous with you bug spray and sunscreen. Hold those children down while you fastidiously apply both!! Ha!! 
Have you ever tried the Avon roll on bug deterrent? It's good stuff! Smells pleasant too!! I need some apple pie too!!

I woke up this morning and have been sitting peacefully at our rental. My only pals have been two frisky doves and the ocean. DH just came out to join me! 
Everyone have a lovely day!


----------



## Freckles1

One more from the sundeck


----------



## alismarr

Looks gorgeous Freckles.


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3061452
> 
> One more from the sundeck


What a gorgeous view, thanks for sharing! Hope you're having a wonderful time, freckles. 

It was a great day to go to the cottage country--sunny and warm but not humid. We had lunch at one friend's cottage, some red at another friends' place while touring their new abode, went boating, fed some ducks and had dinner overlooking a small bay. Life's good. 

Hope everyone had a great day today.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Idle hands make mischief.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Idle hands make mischief: take2


----------



## Freckles1

Oooh Madam I like mischief


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Idle hands make mischief: take2


Madam, hands can come idle this side of the border any time. 

Any news on RT?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Madam, hands can come idle this side of the border any time.
> 
> Any news on RT?



Hi, Fabfashion
Still no news.  I think I'll drop in on my SA tomorrow to see what happened at the podium.


----------



## Freckles1

Madam I like your influence. Last night in Cabo. Boo


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Fabfashion
> Still no news.  I think I'll drop in on my SA tomorrow to see what happened at the podium.


Sending all the good vibes your way, Madam.


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3067194
> 
> Madam I like your influence. Last night in Cabo. Boo


Could have used one of these last night but poured myself some shiraz instead. Our bid for a lakefront cottage fell through yesterday but then more funds for H.


----------



## mistikat

Seems like there's a lot of mischief going on! When it involves jewels, it's pretty hard to resist!


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Could have used one of these last night but poured myself some shiraz instead. Our bid for a lakefront cottage fell through yesterday but then more funds for H.




Fab I'm sorry about the cottage. I'm sure "the one" is still out there waiting for you to come and make it yours!!!
Oh H...... Would love new baubles. I will live through you ladies for awhile.


----------



## katekluet

Fabfashion said:


> Could have used one of these last night but poured myself some shiraz instead. Our bid for a lakefront cottage fell through yesterday but then more funds for H.


Fab,  I believe in house karma, there will be a better one for you in the future.


----------



## katekluet

California sunset


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Fab I'm sorry about the cottage. I'm sure "the one" is still out there waiting for you to come and make it yours!!!
> Oh H...... Would love new baubles. I will live through you ladies for awhile.


 


katekluet said:


> Fab, I believe in house karma, there will be a better one for you in the future.


 
Thanks, Freckles and Kate!  I think you're absolutely right that the right one is waiting for us out there. A number of cottages usually come up for sale in the fall. This property has gorgeous lake views but DH and I weren't too keen on the cottage building itself so we weren't too heartbroken over it. 

Kate, gorgeous pic! Now that's a view!


----------



## Freckles1

katekluet said:


> California sunset




Gorgeous Kate!!!!


----------



## alismarr

katekluet said:


> California sunset



How lovely.


----------



## mistikat

katekluet said:


> California sunset



Pretty ... looks like Lake Tahoe.


----------



## katekluet

mistikat said:


> Pretty ... looks like Lake Tahoe.


Monterey peninsula.....:


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

katekluet said:


> California sunset



Kate - beautiful photo.  Wish I were there!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3061452
> 
> One more from the sundeck



Freckles - nice photos of your vacation spot. Hope you are having a great time with your family.


----------



## mistikat

katekluet said:


> Monterey peninsula.....:



Gorgeous...!


----------



## Freckles1

Happy weekend everyone!
What is everyone up to?
We are back! I have unpacked which is shocking. It usually takes me a week! Furbabies are back and very happy to see us. 
We may go on a little adventure to see my aunt and uncle. He is heading to South Dakota with my Dad for good Ol' Sturgis soon. Lordy Lordy. These two. They are 75 and 74 and are as sassy as ever. I just hope neither of them decides to steal a crazy biker chick while stealing someone's Harley Davidson!! Ha
Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

katekluet said:


> California sunset



This is just so beautiful!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Happy weekend everyone!
> What is everyone up to?
> We are back! I have unpacked which is shocking. It usually takes me a week! Furbabies are back and very happy to see us.
> We may go on a little adventure to see my aunt and uncle. He is heading to South Dakota with my Dad for good Ol' Sturgis soon. Lordy Lordy. These two. They are 75 and 74 and are as sassy as ever. I just hope neither of them decides to steal a crazy biker chick while stealing someone's Harley Davidson!! Ha
> Hope everyone is doing well!!


Happy Sunday, everyone! It's kiddy birthday parties galore for us this weekend. Got DDs down for a nap before going to another party later this afternoon. No time for the wicked aka browsing H.com. Lol.

We're having a major heat wave here this weekend--hottest weekend in 4 years. Just 2 days ago, it was still cool and I needed a light sweater. Just can't keep up with mother nature. 

Kate, heard about an unexpected storm in CA. Hope things are okay where you are.

Freckles, welcome back! Your dad and uncle sound like a dynamic duo. Make sure to save some $ aside for bail money. 

MrsO, have you posted mod pics of your non-goodies (on a different thread)? Would love to see them. I'm living vicariously through everyone's purchases. 

xiangxiang, are you in SoF right now?

Madam, any luck at the store the other day?

Anyone got any H fall items? I'm going to wait until early Sept to check out the Barcelona store and if we have time may be we'll visit the Monaco store too. I heard the Monaco store gets super busy. 

I better go wrap up prezzie. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## MSO13

Hello Cafe!

Nice to see everyone has been busy and having fun I hope!

Kate, gorgeous sunset. I think I'm working on a project next winter in Big Sur, I'm excited for a little work/travel adventure so finger's crossed they decide to bring me out from the East. 

Madam, cocktails and baubles are enough to make me dizzy. Have you picked up any new scarves this season yet? Perhaps in advance of Ms. Rose Tyrien or any new sparkly pals? 

Freckles, your dad and uncle sound like so much fun! I agree with Fab, keep that bail money on hand! 

Fab, wow I need to catch up with you! Sorry about the cottage but with houses, the right one will pop up I'm sure. We almost spontaneously bought a cottage in the Hudson Valley last summer but realized we would never get to use it despite it being a nice drive from our house. We make it out for a long weekend or a week each summer, not enough to justify having a second place. As for my H and non H goodies, coincidentally I just posted my Girl bag in Chanel in Action and I got two new gavroches and my first SLG, an Etain Calvi yesterday. 

If anyone wants an update from my local H, I saw many Fall scarves but the only CSGM I tried was the Lavande Tyger. It's stunning but so not my colors. I think there's a Rouge H like CW that I'm going to wait for, I think DH will want to buy me that one as he's a crazy cat man. One that I almost took home which was totally not on my radar was Hippopolis in the green CW with a mustard contrast trim. I'm not buying 90's but I'm optimistic for this one in a GM in the future. I think it's a big hit. I saw many CWs in Cavaliers but didn't look at anything. I'm waiting on my Kelly but investigated a new bag that has intrigued me, the Harnais. I think this is going to be a cross between the Constance and a Classic Flap. It looks very promising. Because I love to ogle gorgeous things my SA let me play with a TPM Evelyne and a HAC 40, two extreme size differences.  Neither one worked for me but it was fun to try. I also looked at a Roulis in Blue Ocean Doblis, Saffir and Blue Obscure leathers.  I saw a lovely B30 in Blue Atoll on a customer, a Croc Kelly Longue getting looked at and someone buying Gris T or Etoupe in a B. It looked like a lovely day in the boutique and some lucky ladies taking home goodies. 

As for my Kelly, apparently Etain was available at Podium and it's top of my Kelly list. My SA said she was really trying to have it here by the end of the year but sigh, I guess I don't mind waiting. 

Hope everyone has a lovely rest of the weekend! DH and I are going to see a band play tonight where I will doubtless feel like the oldest person in the room!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The senior craftsman instructs the new craftsmen:

"Always remember:  If you do more than 1 stitch per bag per day, you are working too fast.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> The senior craftsman instructs the new craftsmen:
> 
> "Always remember:  If you do more than 1 stitch per bag per day, you are working too fast.


Patience young grasshopper, in time you will learn 2 stitches per bag per day.


----------



## katekluet

Thanks, FabF, we had thunder and lightening which is rare and very scary due to the danger of it starting forest fires....but all is well now and all the trees and plants had a nice and unusual summer watering.
MrsO, Big Sur would be such an inspiring setting for you to do a project ...hope it works out!


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> Thanks, FabF, we had thunder and lightening which is rare and very scary due to the danger of it starting forest fires....but all is well now and all the trees and plants had a nice and unusual summer watering.
> MrsO, Big Sur would be such an inspiring setting for you to do a project ...hope it works out!


Hi Kate, glad to hear all's well now. It sounded scary. Is your furkid afraid of storms? Ours used to get quite unsettled but now we put a sound machine or a fan on and they don't even notice. We've been getting more and more thunderstorms and even tornado warnings this summer. 

MrsO, I'll check out the Chanel action thread. Have to go see which TT is the lavender one. I like the blue on blue 05 but will wait to see IRL. Blue is a tricky color for me--has to be a right shade or I turn jaundiced. Which two new gavroches did you get? Glad to hear about your Kelly's pending arrival. May be it'll come even sooner, and hopefully in time for Christmas. Fingers crossed about your Big Sur project. That'd be so fun to travel for work. 

Ladies, I'm thinking of rehoming my gold HAC 32 in favor of a B30 (HAC's handles are a bit short to go over my winter coat). What light color should I get to replace it--gold or another color? I'm hoping to ask for a togo or clemence. My HAC is in epsom and I'll miss how it keeps its structure.

Hope everyone is having a great start to the week!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Kate, glad to hear all's well now. It sounded scary. Is your furkid afraid of storms? Ours used to get quite unsettled but now we put a sound machine or a fan on and they don't even notice. We've been getting more and more thunderstorms and even tornado warnings this summer.
> 
> MrsO, I'll check out the Chanel action thread. Have to go see which TT is the lavender one. I like the blue on blue 05 but will wait to see IRL. Blue is a tricky color for me--has to be a right shade or I turn jaundiced. Which two new gavroches did you get? Glad to hear about your Kelly's pending arrival. May be it'll come even sooner, and hopefully in time for Christmas. Fingers crossed about your Big Sur project. That'd be so fun to travel for work.
> 
> Ladies, I'm thinking of rehoming my gold HAC 32 in favor of a B30 (HAC's handles are a bit short to go over my winter coat). What light color should I get to replace it--gold or another color? I'm hoping to ask for a togo or clemence. My HAC is in epsom and I'll miss how it keeps its structure.
> Hi Fabfashion -  I love gold and other neutral colors.  Do you want to stick with a neutral color?
> 
> I had a good start to my week today and managed to fit in a workout at the gym.  I'm  hoping to get some projects done at work by the end of the week.  Next week I will be tied up in lots of all day meetings.


----------



## Fabfashion

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Fabfashion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kate, glad to hear all's well now. It sounded scary. Is your furkid afraid of storms? Ours used to get quite unsettled but now we put a sound machine or a fan on and they don't even notice. We've been getting more and more thunderstorms and even tornado warnings this summer.
> 
> MrsO, I'll check out the Chanel action thread. Have to go see which TT is the lavender one. I like the blue on blue 05 but will wait to see IRL. Blue is a tricky color for me--has to be a right shade or I turn jaundiced. Which two new gavroches did you get? Glad to hear about your Kelly's pending arrival. May be it'll come even sooner, and hopefully in time for Christmas. Fingers crossed about your Big Sur project. That'd be so fun to travel for work.
> 
> Ladies, I'm thinking of rehoming my gold HAC 32 in favor of a B30 (HAC's handles are a bit short to go over my winter coat). What light color should I get to replace it--gold or another color? I'm hoping to ask for a togo or clemence. My HAC is in epsom and I'll miss how it keeps its structure.
> Hi Fabfashion -  I love gold and other neutral colors.  Do you want to stick with a neutral color?
> 
> I had a good start to my week today and managed to fit in a workout at the gym.  I'm  hoping to get some projects done at work by the end of the week.  Next week I will be tied up in lots of all day meetings.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi SmoothCoatGirl! Kudos to you for getting to the gym. My fitness/diet routine has gone by the wayside since the weekend's marathon of kiddy birthdays...cupcakes, more cakes, ice cream--you get the gist.
> 
> My remaining two B35s are in raisin and blue izmir. I had thought of black but haven't bought a black bag, H or otherwise, in years. I thought I should stay with neutral but don't know if I should get the same color as it may seem rather odd to get the same color and switch the style (it may not feel like getting a new bag, hehe). I worry that Gris T may be too light--I'm a dirt magnet. I'd like a neutral all year round color. I'm not in love with etoupe and prefer the warmth of gold. Or should I go for bright? There doesn't seem to be too many light neutral to choose from.
Click to expand...


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> SmoothCoatGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi SmoothCoatGirl! Kudos to you for getting to the gym. My fitness/diet routine has gone by the wayside since the weekend's marathon of kiddy birthdays...cupcakes, more cakes, ice cream--you get the gist.
> 
> My remaining two B35s are in raisin and blue izmir. I had thought of black but haven't bought a black bag, H or otherwise, in years. I thought I should stay with neutral but don't know if I should get the same color as it may seem rather odd to get the same color and switch the style (it may not feel like getting a new bag, hehe). I worry that Gris T may be too light--I'm a dirt magnet. I'd like a neutral all year round color. I'm not in love with etoupe and prefer the warmth of gold. Or should I go for bright? There doesn't seem to be too many light neutral to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love gold and think it's a beautiful neutral but if you're looking for variety, how about Etain? I hear it's coming for Fall and was available at Podium, I prefer that to Etoupe. I feel like a Gold B is so classic though, you can't go wrong. If I didn't have my natural chamonix, I would have gone for Gold or Fauve in a heartbeat! I do think about how I would do with a less structured leather for another HAC. I'd love black chèvre but not sure about the slouch. I actually love the structure of the chamonix.
> 
> Are you going through your home store or one of your SAs you met in your travels?
Click to expand...


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Fabfashion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love gold and think it's a beautiful neutral but if you're looking for variety, how about Etain? I hear it's coming for Fall and was available at Podium, I prefer that to Etoupe. I feel like a Gold B is so classic though, you can't go wrong. If I didn't have my natural chamonix, I would have gone for Gold or Fauve in a heartbeat! I do think about how I would do with a less structured leather for another HAC. I'd love black chèvre but not sure about the slouch. I actually love the structure of the chamonix.
> 
> Are you going through your home store or one of your SAs you met in your travels?
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO, etain is a great idea! Didn't even think of that. I like grey and have a black/grey Chanel Portobello bag that I love. I'll have to check out more photos of it, not sure if it goes better with GHW or PHW. May be I'll ask for gold and etain and see whichever is available first. I'm absolutely in no rush--my HAC has been used may be 1/2 a dozen times pre-kiddies and only twice since last year. I'm going to put my name down at my local store but will ask my DC SA as well as she seems a lot more keen and has been inquiring about my WL. My local SA said she can get me anything as long as I don't care which style/size/color and I'm more particular these days, plus I hate saying no if she comes up with something I don't like.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mindi B

Fabfashion said:


> MrsOwen3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO, etain is a great idea! Didn't even think of that. I like grey and have a black/grey Chanel Portobello bag that I love. I'll have to check out more photos of it, not sure if it goes better with GHW or PHW. May be I'll ask for gold and etain and see whichever is available first. I'm absolutely in no rush--my HAC has been used may be 1/2 a dozen times pre-kiddies and only twice since last year. I'm going to put my name down at my local store but will ask my DC SA as well as she seems a lot more keen and has been inquiring about my WL. *My local SA said she can get me anything as long as I don't care which style/size/color* and I'm more particular these days, plus I hate saying no if she comes up with something I don't like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually, unintentionally funny on the part of your SA, and so H.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> Fabfashion said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually, unintentionally funny on the part of your SA, and so H.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it? I was thinking the same thing as soon as I finished typing it. She's so well trained!
Click to expand...


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> MrsOwen3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO, etain is a great idea! Didn't even think of that. I like grey and have a black/grey Chanel Portobello bag that I love. I'll have to check out more photos of it, not sure if it goes better with GHW or PHW. May be I'll ask for gold and etain and see whichever is available first. I'm absolutely in no rush--my HAC has been used may be 1/2 a dozen times pre-kiddies and only twice since last year. I'm going to put my name down at my local store but will ask my DC SA as well as she seems a lot more keen and has been inquiring about my WL. My local SA said she can get me anything as long as I don't care which style/size/color and I'm more particular these days, plus I hate saying no if she comes up with something I don't like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I would try your DC SA. That is just about the funniest way to sell something ever... so H but I would just tell her to keep you posted. This way you at least might get to hear about more items as they become available! It's a much wider net and I think with the rarity of the stock in your store, it's better to cast a wide net I think. I'm sure if I'd been less picky, I would have been offered other Kellys by this time (or at least I hope)
> 
> I'm planning to buy a $$$ pair of boots if they can procure them for me so perhaps that will move me up the list anyway
Click to expand...


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> MrsOwen3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO, etain is a great idea! Didn't even think of that. I like grey and have a black/grey Chanel Portobello bag that I love. I'll have to check out more photos of it, not sure if it goes better with GHW or PHW. May be I'll ask for gold and etain and see whichever is available first. I'm absolutely in no rush--my HAC has been used may be 1/2 a dozen times pre-kiddies and only twice since last year. I'm going to put my name down at my local store but will ask my DC SA as well as she seems a lot more keen and has been inquiring about my WL. My local SA said she can get me anything as long as I don't care which style/size/color and I'm more particular these days, plus I hate saying no if she comes up with something I don't like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Etain. I have become more selective too.  I turned down a few bags (sellier 32cm and birkin 35 cm) because the sizes were not what I wanted.  It was tough but i had to say no.  Agree with Mrs. O I would reach out to your DC SA  too.
Click to expand...


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> SmoothCoatGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi SmoothCoatGirl! Kudos to you for getting to the gym. My fitness/diet routine has gone by the wayside since the weekend's marathon of kiddy birthdays...cupcakes, more cakes, ice cream--you get the gist.
> 
> My remaining two B35s are in raisin and blue izmir. I had thought of black but haven't bought a black bag, H or otherwise, in years. I thought I should stay with neutral but don't know if I should get the same color as it may seem rather odd to get the same color and switch the style (it may not feel like getting a new bag, hehe). I worry that Gris T may be too light--I'm a dirt magnet. I'd like a neutral all year round color. I'm not in love with etoupe and prefer the warmth of gold. Or should I go for bright? There doesn't seem to be too many light neutral to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabfashion - Yes, I definitely get the gist!  my diet needs to be addressed, cupcakes, cakes, cookies, chocolate, ice cream is the reason I have to go to the gym.
> 
> You have two great colors for your remaining B35s.  I have a black B35 and use it when I travel or for work.   Would love a B30 in Chevre but that's a special order.
Click to expand...


----------



## Freckles1

Oh H H H!!!! 
Fab I am dying!!! Gorgeous colors!!!  You watch, I bet you end up with some fabulous bright, vibrant color!!! 
I have asked my SA for Mykonos or Rose Tyrion for my next B. I have no idea when I may get a phone call. He told me that B's are still being produced in those colors.... We will see..... 
St Louis was beautiful today. The Arch is closed but we did a drive by. Very cool. We ran by Saks. I got a fantastic pair of Chanel earrings and a Chanel clutch/pouch - black caviar with burgundy interior. I will post pics later. 
I am also going to post a pic of my Dad and dear uncle when they were kids. These two have been trouble since the beginning I think. Watch out Sturgis...

Ladies, my diet went out the window in Mexico. Oh well. I will jump on the wagon again soon. 
Oh - we went to Vineyard Vines and DS actually got intrigued with shopping. Maybe I can get a pic of him in his new preppy duds!!
Everyone have a great evening. 
Fab I need a cupcake!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Two darling babies who turned into handsome young men, who may or may not get put in the slammer at ages 74 and 75 for stealing a motorcycle in South Dakota.....


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles, your dad and uncle are 2 heartbreakers! Now I'd love to see a pic of them riding a hog. lol. Can't wait to see your new Chanel goodies. Our 2 local Chanel boutiques here have even less stock than H. They mostly carry the classic items and barely at that. Rose Tyrien or Mykonos B would be gorgeous. Hope she finds her way to you soon! 

MrsO, if your SA finds those shoes, please post a mod pic. I'm sure your SA is working as fast as she can on your kelly. I don't know if it's just me but I'm seeing more blue atoll and Gris t reveals and not a lot of the classic/neutral/dark colors. 

SmoothCoatGirl, this will be my first 30. I hope it's not going to be too small. Although I'm only 5' 1", I tend to carry a big bag whether or not I have anything much to carry.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> Freckles, your dad and uncle are 2 heartbreakers! Now I'd love to see a pic of them riding a hog. lol. Can't wait to see your new Chanel goodies. Our 2 local Chanel boutiques here have even less stock than H. They mostly carry the classic items and barely at that. Rose Tyrien or Mykonos B would be gorgeous. Hope she finds her way to you soon!
> 
> MrsO, if your SA finds those shoes, please post a mod pic. I'm sure your SA is working as fast as she can on your kelly. I don't know if it's just me but I'm seeing more blue atoll and Gris t reveals and not a lot of the classic/neutral/dark colors.
> 
> SmoothCoatGirl, this will be my first 30. I hope it's not going to be too small. Although I'm only 5' 1", I tend to carry a big bag whether or not I have anything much to carry.



Hi Fabfashion - there is a difference between the 35 and 30.  I have both sizes and can still fit a lot of stuff in my 30.


----------



## Fabfashion

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Hi Fabfashion - there is a difference between the 35 and 30.  I have both sizes and can still fit a lot of stuff in my 30.


I think a 30 will be a welcome change. I carried my 35 this morning on a commuter train (I usually drive) and it took up so much space especially because I also brought along a tote bag for newspaper, books, etc. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Fabfashion

Saw these beautiful summer blooms in front of my alma mater on my way back after my lunch time walk and a quick stop at H. 

My local store hasn't got a lot of FW scarves/shawls in yet. Saw 2 Tyger Tyger CSGMs in brown and green--totally not my color. There were also a couple of dark TT 90s. Put my name down for a 05 lavande. I think that's the only cw that may work on me in this pattern. No changes in Canadian pricing but after exchange it's still cheaper here (for a change!). Saw a couple of exotic CDCs but was hoping for BI or black with GHW. There was a BI GHW KD and I'm tempted. It's very lightweight. Anyone here with a KD? Do you prefer it to a CDC? I rarely wore my CDC and one is still in its box. I'm not a big bracelet person in general but the BI color looks so vibrant in gator.

Freckles, your dad and uncle are still at large?


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> Saw these beautiful summer blooms in front of my alma mater on my way back after my lunch time walk and a quick stop at H.
> 
> My local store hasn't got a lot of FW scarves/shawls in yet. Saw 2 Tyger Tyger CSGMs in brown and green--totally not my color. There were also a couple of dark TT 90s. Put my name down for a 05 lavande. I think that's the only cw that may work on me in this pattern. No changes in Canadian pricing but after exchange it's still cheaper here (for a change!). Saw a couple of exotic CDCs but was hoping for BI or black with GHW. There was a BI GHW KD and I'm tempted. It's very lightweight. Anyone here with a KD? Do you prefer it to a CDC? I rarely wore my CDC and one is still in its box. I'm not a big bracelet person in general but the BI color looks so vibrant in gator.
> 
> Freckles, your dad and uncle are still at large?



Hi Fabfashion - I just bought a gator  BI KD with GHW and it's beautiful.  I like KD's in the summer because they are lightweight.  They are much easier for me to wear to work than 
the CDC bracelet.   I would still like a gator BI CDC with GHW too.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> I think a 30 will be a welcome change. I carried my 35 this morning on a commuter train (I usually drive) and it took up so much space especially because I also brought along a tote bag for newspaper, books, etc.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Hi Fabfashion. - I really like the 30 and moving forward I'm going to stick with that size.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Saw these beautiful summer blooms in front of my alma mater on my way back after my lunch time walk and a quick stop at H.
> 
> My local store hasn't got a lot of FW scarves/shawls in yet. Saw 2 Tyger Tyger CSGMs in brown and green--totally not my color. There were also a couple of dark TT 90s. Put my name down for a 05 lavande. I think that's the only cw that may work on me in this pattern. No changes in Canadian pricing but after exchange it's still cheaper here (for a change!). Saw a couple of exotic CDCs but was hoping for BI or black with GHW. There was a BI GHW KD and I'm tempted. It's very lightweight. Anyone here with a KD? Do you prefer it to a CDC? I rarely wore my CDC and one is still in its box. I'm not a big bracelet person in general but the BI color looks so vibrant in gator.
> 
> Freckles, your dad and uncle are still at large?



Pretty flowers Fab! I really wanted the KD but I like them best on the middle slot and they don't fit me well, too tight on the middle and too loose on the largest so that's an H items I have to pass on. BI in gator does look truly gorgeous and you might prefer it to the CDC. I wanted a lightweight option and ended up going with the Rivale DT which is more wearable when it's super hot. 

Definitely post pics if you get it!


----------



## Fabfashion

I could really feel the weight when walking around with my 35 today. Could be that I'm wearing light summer clothes so I can really feel the handles digging into my arms. It's my first time carrying my B this summer. Or is it old age? Lol. I did ask my local SA to put my name down for a 30, any hardware and color as long as not summery colors like blue atoll or rose sakura--they're pretty but not practical for me. I'm in no rush so who knows when I'll get the call.

MrsO, I'm of 2 minds about the KD. Good point on the fit though, I may have to go back to try it properly if I decide to go with it.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> I could really feel the weight when walking around with my 35 today. Could be that I'm wearing light summer clothes so I can really feel the handles digging into my arms. It's my first time carrying my B this summer. Or is it old age? Lol. I did ask my local SA to put my name down for a 30, any hardware and color as long as not summery colors like blue atoll or rose sakura--they're pretty but not practical for me. I'm in no rush so who knows when I'll get the call.


 
I don't use my B35 in the summer because it's too hot and I can feel the weight of the bag too.  My B30 is Rouge H, not a summer color.  I would like another B30 in a color that would work all year.  I usually carry my orange Lindy or gold Kelly in the summer.


----------



## Fabfashion

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> I don't use my B35 in the summer because it's too hot and I can feel the weight of the bag too.  My B30 is Rouge H, not a summer color.  I would like another B30 in a color that would work all year.  I usually carry my orange Lindy or gold Kelly in the summer.



Have you tried adding a couple of bright twillies on your rouge h handles? I did that on the handles of my prune Lindy and the whole bag looks a lot brighter and works better with my spring/summer clothes than without.


----------



## Freckles1

Fab what a beautiful photo!!!
I am listening to the Cicadas as I write to you ladies. It is a beautiful night!!!

Fab the boys have yet to take off on their flight of fancy. 2 weeks to go. Don't worry, I will keep you posted... All of you!! Ha!!
I want to jump in on the B size.... I have a 40 and a 35. I think I would like a 30... But I am a "big bag" girl. Even in my Chanel's I typically get the jumbo or 227 sizes.... The smallest bag I carry is a Miss Dior medium.... I am 5'4 and rather physically fit ( this means I am a muscular girl and not tiny... Although I am small boned ) 
All of this being said, I have no idea what size B is the "right" size..... 
I am wearing my new Chanel earrings and they are fantastic!! I will have DH take a pic for me. I took the pouch/clutch back. DH said I have a Dior that is the same size. He is correct. Boo 

What are everyone's plan for the weekend? We are home and happy and grilling tomorrow evening. That is about it. AND binge watching The Fall. Holy cow is it good!

Xo everyone!!!


----------



## Freckles1

The earrings


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3074337
> 
> The earrings


Love your new earrings, Freckles! The detailing is so delicate. 

Guess you have 2 weeks to start saving for bail money for the 2 darling boys.  

How's your DS with his driving and how's your DD's diving meets coming along? Is she done for the summer now that she finished first?

I do find that B30 looks quite small whenever I see someone carries it. I often mistook it for a 25 as it's smaller all around. I think it'll make a nice day to night bag. Next I'll probably look for a 28 Kelly for evening use but that's way down the road. I know I've been back and forth on a Constance but have decided to focus on a B first. May be I'll put a Kelly pochette down on my WL although when I chatted with my SA today she said the SM ordered may be 2 KP at the most at each podium. It's even more of a unicorn than a C. I'll check for it when I'm in Europe in September but doubt they'll have much stock at the Barcelona store and me being a walk in will have even less chance of finding nice goodies.

Quiet weekend for us this week then it's a long weekend the following week.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Freckles1 said:


> Fab what a beautiful photo!!!
> I am listening to the Cicadas as I write to you ladies. It is a beautiful night!!!
> 
> Fab the boys have yet to take off on their flight of fancy. 2 weeks to go. Don't worry, I will keep you posted... All of you!! Ha!!
> I want to jump in on the B size.... I have a 40 and a 35. I think I would like a 30... But I am a "big bag" girl. Even in my Chanel's I typically get the jumbo or 227 sizes.... The smallest bag I carry is a Miss Dior medium.... I am 5'4 and rather physically fit ( this means I am a muscular girl and not tiny... Although I am small boned )
> All of this being said, I have no idea what size B is the "right" size.....
> I am wearing my new Chanel earrings and they are fantastic!! I will have DH take a pic for me. I took the pouch/clutch back. DH said I have a Dior that is the same size. He is correct. Boo
> 
> What are everyone's plan for the weekend? We are home and happy and grilling tomorrow evening. That is about it. AND binge watching The Fall. Holy cow is it good!
> 
> Xo everyone!!!



Freckles - love your earrings.  No special plans for the weekend just going to my hair salon.
When I got my B30 I did notice a difference in size and weight.  My view on the right size is whatever works for you.  That's all that really matters.  I still love my 35 and will continue to use it.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> Have you tried adding a couple of bright twillies on your rouge h handles? I did that on the handles of my prune Lindy and the whole bag looks a lot brighter and works better with my spring/summer clothes than without.



Fabfashion - I thought about adding twillies.  Will go online and look at some options.


----------



## Mindi B

It may be sacrilege for me to ask a NON-Hermes-bag question, but I will risk it: Anyone own a Mansur Gavriel bag?  Thoughts?


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> It may be sacrilege for me to ask a NON-Hermes-bag question, but I will risk it: Anyone own a Mansur Gavriel bag?  Thoughts?




Mindi B I have the larger tote in the cammello/tan color ( light pink inside )
I like it very much. The leather is stiff at first but becomes softer with usage. They are great bags for a great price I think. They get creases and veining but I like that look. I thug MG is supposed to have that "worn in" look!
DS has been driving well. He and DD have gone on some adventures around town.... Fast food and country club runs!! 
DD is finished with dive. Skating is now forefront. She has a test Aug 16. 
It is hot as Hades here today - 97 and humid. Oh my. 
Hope everyone is staying cool and having a great day!!


----------



## Mindi B

That is PRECISELY what I just ordered, Freckles--well, the bucket version!  Almost twinsies!  I don't "cheat" on Hermes often (can't afford to ), but I really like the look of this bag (me and a million others), and at the price point (Hermes makes every other MSRP seem soooo reasonable) I will be able to relax and enjoy the breaking in process on this bag, I think.  Thank you for the input!


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> That is PRECISELY what I just ordered, Freckles--well, the bucket version!  Almost twinsies!  I don't "cheat" on Hermes often (can't afford to ), but I really like the look of this bag (me and a million others), and at the price point (Hermes makes every other MSRP seem soooo reasonable) I will be able to relax and enjoy the breaking in process on this bag, I think.  Thank you for the input!




Oh yay! I hope you like it Mindi. I think I would like a black bucket. I remember my very first LV was a bucket. My first Coach too! Lord I am telling my age! Oh well. Fine designs always come back around I suppose!! [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## MSO13

Hi all! 

On the MG I've had a cammello/argento large bucket for about a year and it has patina'd quite a bit. I'm very hard on the bag and use it in bad weather when I don't want to ruin a more expensive bag. They are so light but I'll say the large bucket is a bottomless pit and finding anything is like fishing for a mystery prize. For the price, I think the quality is above average though by no means are they hand crafted as some MG enthusiasts espouse. If you can find them, I think they're worth it but I kind of hate the way they pump up demand by limiting stock. It bothers me because unlike H they fueled the demand by seeding the bag to bloggers everywhere only to disappoint all the folks who are crazy to buy. I'm not crazy about the new offerings but I'm always interested in business so they've been interesting to watch. Will post a patina pic later today.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, MrsO, I'd really like to see it!  MG have done some _very_ effective marketing, I agree.  The whole "give it to the bloggers" thing is one reason why I don't follow blogs except in the most general, observe-the-trends way.  There is too much behind the scenes, company-sponsored jockeying that taints (for me) the authenticity of most bloggers' styles.  The new MG "Lady" bag is basically a Kelly, don't you think?  But at least it is definitely MG's take on a Kelly, not a slavish imitation.


----------



## Fabfashion

Good morning, ladies! Yippee, the weekend is here! What's everyone's plan for the weekend? It's hot and humid here and the stores are already stocking boots and sweaters. But then this means most of the summer items are on sale. Haven't scored anything great yet but will do the shopping round next week. No more kiddies bday party for the rest of the summer, woo hoo! I had to literally starve myself and eating mostly air all week to get rid of the extra pounds. Now back to focus on losing the last 5 lbs. 

Mindi, I love the look of MG. Please post pic when it comes in. I always love a bucket shaped bag. Have a small LV monogram original (I'm dating myself, lol) and a So Kelly 26. The SK 26 can be a bottom less pit but I use organizers and the side pockets so it's not too much digging.

MrsO, how are you enjoying your ombre lizard and white CDCs? I saw a couple of exotic CDCs at our store but they were meh--orange and darkish red. The price here is still the same but I noticed it's only $1900 in the US now--that's quite a significant reduction! Have decided not to get the BI KD and have my eye set of something blingy at the blue box store. May be DH will get it for me for my bday next month. I've been whispering in his ear while he's asleep. 

Freckles, skating in July? At least she'll be nice and cool on the rink. I'm planning to sign DDs up for skating lessons this winter. I think they'll enjoy it. 

SmoothCoatGirl, have you decided on any twillies? I was against the idea at first but now I love putting them on my bag--adds a bit of whimsy. People are complimenting me on the twillies all the time. 

Madam, any word from your SA/SM?

xiangxiang, how are you doing, sweetie? Any visit to a new resto near your country home? The area where we looked for a cottage doesn't have any interesting restaurants at all, unless you catch your own fish and cook it. 

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, MrsO, I'd really like to see it!  MG have done some _very_ effective marketing, I agree.  The whole "give it to the bloggers" thing is one reason why I don't follow blogs except in the most general, observe-the-trends way.  There is too much behind the scenes, company-sponsored jockeying that taints (for me) the authenticity of most bloggers' styles.  The new MG "Lady" bag is basically a Kelly, don't you think?  But at least it is definitely MG's take on a Kelly, not a slavish imitation.




Here you go Mindi! 

Agree about the Lady bag, I think the top handle is too big or something. The proportions are off but at least it's not a MK style total imitation. 

I do follow blogs but more for my work rather than inspiration. I've always just worn what I loved and it's nice when it aligns with a trend as it's easier to find a good selection but I always feel like an individual. it's really a foreign concept for me to buy an entire outfit because some chick posted it on IG, where's the fun in that?


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Good morning, ladies! Yippee, the weekend is here! What's everyone's plan for the weekend? It's hot and humid here and the stores are already stocking boots and sweaters. But then this means most of the summer items are on sale. Haven't scored anything great yet but will do the shopping round next week. No more kiddies bday party for the rest of the summer, woo hoo! I had to literally starve myself and eating mostly air all week to get rid of the extra pounds. Now back to focus on losing the last 5 lbs.
> 
> Mindi, I love the look of MG. Please post pic when it comes in. I always love a bucket shaped bag. Have a small LV monogram original (I'm dating myself, lol) and a So Kelly 26. The SK 26 can be a bottom less pit but I use organizers and the side pockets so it's not too much digging.
> 
> MrsO, how are you enjoying your ombre lizard and white CDCs? I saw a couple of exotic CDCs at our store but they were meh--orange and darkish red. The price here is still the same but I noticed it's only $1900 in the US now--that's quite a significant reduction! Have decided not to get the BI KD and have my eye set of something blingy at the blue box store. May be DH will get it for me for my bday next month. I've been whispering in his ear while he's asleep.
> 
> Freckles, skating in July? At least she'll be nice and cool on the rink. I'm planning to sign DDs up for skating lessons this winter. I think they'll enjoy it.
> 
> SmoothCoatGirl, have you decided on any twillies? I was against the idea at first but now I love putting them on my bag--adds a bit of whimsy. People are complimenting me on the twillies all the time.
> 
> Madam, any word from your SA/SM?
> 
> xiangxiang, how are you doing, sweetie? Any visit to a new resto near your country home? The area where we looked for a cottage doesn't have any interesting restaurants at all, unless you catch your own fish and cook it.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!




I've been wearing them all in rotation, it's actually a good think that I'm up to 7 [emoji15] because they're not getting worn too much and getting beat up. I sprayed my Craie with Apple guard and it hasn't gotten any spots but I think the white Epsom is the easiest to care for. I wore my Ombré to the H boutique last week and go so many compliments. My SM says ombré is coming back and I said "I'll take one of everything"[emoji12]

I think it's a good call to wait or to subliminally request the bling! until you see one that makes you jump with no question, it's probably not the right one. Yes, the price reduction is nice if one of my wish list colors shows up. I would not be mad if Graphite gator PHW or Blk Lizard GHW showed up. 

You have an old LV Noe bucket?? those are super collectible. I was going to go to LV to try on the new nano Noe and Nano Speedy to see if they fit the 6+ phone I just got. I think they're pretty adorable. Unfortunately I had a tangle with mini Shop Kitty grabbing him to put him in the bathroom while some construction work goes on at the studio and he gave me a pretty severe bite on the ankle. I'm a determined shopper but it hurts to walk around the house let alone the mall. Probably best for my money tree though there's still online shopping...

hope everyone has an awesome Saturday, I'll be catching up with my DVR while the cats fan me and fetch me bonbons [emoji4]


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> I've been wearing them all in rotation, it's actually a good think that I'm up to 7 [emoji15] because they're not getting worn too much and getting beat up. I sprayed my Craie with Apple guard and it hasn't gotten any spots but I think the white Epsom is the easiest to care for. I wore my Ombré to the H boutique last week and go so many compliments. My SM says ombré is coming back and I said "I'll take one of everything"[emoji12]
> 
> I think it's a good call to wait or to subliminally request the bling! until you see one that makes you jump with no question, it's probably not the right one. Yes, the price reduction is nice if one of my wish list colors shows up. I would not be mad if Graphite gator PHW or Blk Lizard GHW showed up.
> 
> You have an old LV Noe bucket?? those are super collectible. I was going to go to LV to try on the new nano Noe and Nano Speedy to see if they fit the 6+ phone I just got. I think they're pretty adorable. Unfortunately I had a tangle with mini Shop Kitty grabbing him to put him in the bathroom while some construction work goes on at the studio and he gave me a pretty severe bite on the ankle. I'm a determined shopper but it hurts to walk around the house let alone the mall. Probably best for my money tree though there's still online shopping...
> 
> hope everyone has an awesome Saturday, I'll be catching up with my DVR while the cats fan me and fetch me bonbons [emoji4]



MrsO, I wish my LV bucket is the Noe. I got the LV monogram one with no drawstring instead. I used it a handful of times and it's been gathering dust in my closet since (things just fell/roll off when I laid it down while driving). I think there's a historical trend on how I tend to carry my bags only a handful of times.  I was going to rehome it but DH said keep it, one of the twins may want to carry it one day. Will have to see about that! Love your MG especially with your charm. Hope your ankle feels better soon so you can go shopping. 

I'm trying not to shop much these days. DH and I are still keeping an eye out for a cottage which makes me feel like I should save my money for a bigger purpose. But then if we don't get any thing this year, then I'm going go all out crazy. Luckily, H items are so hard to come by so it's not like I can go shop til I drop at H (DH should thank me for being a H addict).


----------



## Mindi B

MrsO, thank you so much for the pic!  I really like the patina your bag has acquired.  Perhaps this bag will stay with me!  Mine should arrive Monday.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Good morning, ladies! Yippee, the weekend is here! What's everyone's plan for the weekend? It's hot and humid here and the stores are already stocking boots and sweaters. But then this means most of the summer items are on sale. Haven't scored anything great yet but will do the shopping round next week. No more kiddies bday party for the rest of the summer, woo hoo! I had to literally starve myself and eating mostly air all week to get rid of the extra pounds. Now back to focus on losing the last 5 lbs.
> 
> xiangxiang, how are you doing, sweetie? Any visit to a new resto near your country home? The area where we looked for a cottage doesn't have any interesting restaurants at all, unless you catch your own fish and cook it.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!



Hi *Fabfashion*, how have you been? My country home is moving slowly. Next is shutters and we have got some quotes already. It's so exhausting! How's your cottage hunting going? Have you looked a bit further in the area to see if any good restaurants are hidden? We could literally catch our own fish and cook it! LOL but we are too lazy! But SO has promised to do more cooking. 

Hello everyone else! Hope all are having a good weekend so far! 

Finally my SoF trip is close (next week)! Given the FX rate so favourable, I have a very long shopping list! SO is already talking about leave me shopping by myself so he can sit on a beach instead!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Good morning, ladies! Yippee, the weekend is here! What's everyone's plan for the weekend? It's hot and humid here and the stores are already stocking boots and sweaters. But then this means most of the summer items are on sale. Haven't scored anything great yet but will do the shopping round next week. No more kiddies bday party for the rest of the summer, woo hoo! I had to literally starve myself and eating mostly air all week to get rid of the extra pounds. Now back to focus on losing the last 5 lbs.
> 
> Mindi, I love the look of MG. Please post pic when it comes in. I always love a bucket shaped bag. Have a small LV monogram original (I'm dating myself, lol) and a So Kelly 26. The SK 26 can be a bottom less pit but I use organizers and the side pockets so it's not too much digging.
> 
> MrsO, how are you enjoying your ombre lizard and white CDCs? I saw a couple of exotic CDCs at our store but they were meh--orange and darkish red. The price here is still the same but I noticed it's only $1900 in the US now--that's quite a significant reduction! Have decided not to get the BI KD and have my eye set of something blingy at the blue box store. May be DH will get it for me for my bday next month. I've been whispering in his ear while he's asleep.
> 
> Freckles, skating in July? At least she'll be nice and cool on the rink. I'm planning to sign DDs up for skating lessons this winter. I think they'll enjoy it.
> 
> SmoothCoatGirl, have you decided on any twillies? I was against the idea at first but now I love putting them on my bag--adds a bit of whimsy. People are complimenting me on the twillies all the time.
> 
> Madam, any word from your SA/SM?
> 
> xiangxiang, how are you doing, sweetie? Any visit to a new resto near your country home? The area where we looked for a cottage doesn't have any interesting restaurants at all, unless you catch your own fish and cook it.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!



Hi, Fabfashion  No word yet.  I suspect that it takes a longer time to make sellier than it does to make retourne.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> Good morning, ladies! Yippee, the weekend is here! What's everyone's plan for the weekend? It's hot and humid here and the stores are already stocking boots and sweaters. But then this means most of the summer items are on sale. Haven't scored anything great yet but will do the shopping round next week. No more kiddies bday party for the rest of the summer, woo hoo! I had to literally starve myself and eating mostly air all week to get rid of the extra pounds. Now back to focus on losing the last 5 lbs.
> 
> Mindi, I love the look of MG. Please post pic when it comes in. I always love a bucket shaped bag. Have a small LV monogram original (I'm dating myself, lol) and a So Kelly 26. The SK 26 can be a bottom less pit but I use organizers and the side pockets so it's not too much digging.
> 
> MrsO, how are you enjoying your ombre lizard and white CDCs? I saw a couple of exotic CDCs at our store but they were meh--orange and darkish red. The price here is still the same but I noticed it's only $1900 in the US now--that's quite a significant reduction! Have decided not to get the BI KD and have my eye set of something blingy at the blue box store. May be DH will get it for me for my bday next month. I've been whispering in his ear while he's asleep.
> 
> Freckles, skating in July? At least she'll be nice and cool on the rink. I'm planning to sign DDs up for skating lessons this winter. I think they'll enjoy it.
> 
> SmoothCoatGirl, have you decided on any twillies? I was against the idea at first but now I love putting them on my bag--adds a bit of whimsy. People are complimenting me on the twillies all the time.
> 
> Madam, any word from your SA/SM?
> 
> xiangxiang, how are you doing, sweetie? Any visit to a new resto near your country home? The area where we looked for a cottage doesn't have any interesting restaurants at all, unless you catch your own fish and cook it.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!



Fabfashion - I saw a few twillies that I like.  I just have to decide on the one I like best.


----------



## katekluet

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi *Fabfashion*, how have you been? My country home is moving slowly. Next is shutters and we have got some quotes already. It's so exhausting! How's your cottage hunting going? Have you looked a bit further in the area to see if any good restaurants are hidden? We could literally catch our own fish and cook it! LOL but we are too lazy! But SO has promised to do more cooking.
> 
> Hello everyone else! Hope all are having a good weekend so far!
> 
> Finally my SoF trip is close (next week)! Given the FX rate so favourable, I have a very long shopping list! SO is already talking about leave me shopping by myself so he can sit on a beach instead!


XiangXiang, have a wonderful trip! Looking forward to hearing about both your travels and shopping finds....and know you will be enjoying wonderful food, too!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, have a wonderful trip! Looking forward to hearing about both your travels and shopping finds....and know you will be enjoying wonderful food, too!



*kate*, thank you for your kind words! I can't wait for my trip and yes, a major point of going to SoF is the food is just so good! We have already booked several restaurants. Hope you are keeping well!


----------



## Freckles1

Mrs O you better get that bite checked out!! That doesn't sound good. 
Hope everyone is having a great day!!


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> Mrs O you better get that bite checked out!! That doesn't sound good.
> Hope everyone is having a great day!!



You must have that finely tuned Mom radar, I just got back from Urgent Care as the bite is infected. We're not supposed to talk about sickness or injuries in this thread but I got a shot and antibiotics so I'll be on the mend soon!

Now all I need is DH to bring me home a little something to cheer me up


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> You must have that finely tuned Mom radar, I just got back from Urgent Care as the bite is infected. We're not supposed to talk about sickness or injuries in this thread but I got a shot and antibiotics so I'll be on the mend soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Now all I need is DH to bring me home a little something to cheer me up




Good girl!!! I like your formation MrsO!!!


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> Good girl!!! I like your formation MrsO!!!



He did well, he came home with a little LV Nano Speedy for me that I may have left a photo of it open on my iPad, laptop and iPhone all day yesterday. Not exactly left to chance but at least he took the hint!


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> He did well, he came home with a little LV Nano Speedy for me that I may have left a photo of it open on my iPad, laptop and iPhone all day yesterday. Not exactly left to chance but at least he took the hint!




But of course he did 
He's married to you MrsO!!! Good man!! 
DH has a new client in Midtown (NY) 
Hoping to get there by Sept. Gotta lay the groundwork first..... 
Tell shop kitty to simmer down. We all like to show our teeth and claws, just for show tho!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Hope everyone's been having a wonderful weekend!

xiangxiang, all's well here. Thanks for asking. So excited for you on your SoF trip. Can't wait to hear all about it and what goodies come home with you. I've been too focused on our cottage hunting even though things move at a snail pace. DH is very specific about the area--same area as my best friend and her family and another couple friends of ours. Will try to check out local restos when we go up next weekend. Last time we went to the next town and there was this bistro that made specialty lunches/sandwiches using organic ingredients grown locally. It was delish! This region is also famous for their ice cream so will definitely be getting myself a scoop or two. 

SmoothCoatGirl, can't wait to see which twillies you end up choosing. They are so fun and you can change them up. I also saw some members tie it as a bracelet and other fun ways. 

Madam, you have a patience of a saint. In the end, it'll be all well worth it. I'm dying to see your reveal when it finally arrives. Are you tempted by any of the fall scarves/shawls?

Hi Kate!  How are things where you are? I wish we live closer to an ocean (it's at least 3-5 hours flight on either direction). I'd rather have a house by an ocean than a lake but that's not to be had around here. 

MrsO, hope your ankle gets better soon! Congrats on your get well gift from DH.

Hi Freckles and everyone else. 

Good night.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Hope everyone's been having a wonderful weekend!
> 
> xiangxiang, all's well here. Thanks for asking. So excited for you on your SoF trip. Can't wait to hear all about it and what goodies come home with you. I've been too focused on our cottage hunting even though things move at a snail pace. DH is very specific about the area--same area as my best friend and her family and another couple friends of ours. Will try to check out local restos when we go up next weekend. Last time we went to the next town and there was this bistro that made specialty lunches/sandwiches using organic ingredients grown locally. It was delish! This region is also famous for their ice cream so will definitely be getting myself a scoop or two.
> 
> SmoothCoatGirl, can't wait to see which twillies you end up choosing. They are so fun and you can change them up. I also saw some members tie it as a bracelet and other fun ways.
> 
> Madam, you have a patience of a saint. In the end, it'll be all well worth it. I'm dying to see your reveal when it finally arrives. Are you tempted by any of the fall scarves/shawls?
> 
> Hi Kate!  How are things where you are? I wish we live closer to an ocean (it's at least 3-5 hours flight on either direction). I'd rather have a house by an ocean than a lake but that's not to be had around here.
> 
> MrsO, hope your ankle gets better soon! Congrats on your get well gift from DH.
> 
> Hi Freckles and everyone else.
> 
> Good night.



Hi, Fabfashion!  I have 2 of the fall scarves and am waiting for a third one.  I've gotten a few other scarves, too.  I'm waiting for everything to come in before Do the reveal


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Fabfashion!  I have 2 of the fall scarves and am waiting for a third one.  I've gotten a few other scarves, too.  I'm waiting for everything to come in before Do the reveal




Madam please please do reveals!! I need more shawls and to be honest, I get overwhelmed in the boutique. I need eye candy prior to walking in and being bombarded by the beauty of H!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Freckles1 said:


> Madam please please do reveals!! I need more shawls and to be honest, I get overwhelmed in the boutique. I need eye candy prior to walking in and being bombarded by the beauty of H!!



Hi. Freckles1.  I'll try for this weekend.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi. Freckles1.  I'll try for this weekend.


Congrats, Madam! Can't wait to see your reveal.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe 

It's so hot here yet I'm totally fixated on Fall and my pending wish list items. I bought my first CSGM last year in August and find myself itching for my L'Ombre to show up as well as the colors of Tyger Tyger that I'm interested in seeing. 

*Fab, *I tried on the Tyger 05 that you were talking about. It read more blue with hints of lavender to me and was soft and stunning but I never, never wear orange so it stayed in the store. I think you have a red coat, right? It would look awesome with red imo.

*Xiangxiang*, I'm watching the price increase thread-I'm shocked there's talk of a Euro price increase after Dumas' statement. Hope it doesn't happen and put a damper on your SoF trip! *Fab*, same for your trip in Europe in the Fall!

I'm hoping that my store will be able to transfer in a pair of boots that were very limited in production for me, that's my big splurge for the season. I just heard that they landed in the US. DH saw a photo of them and thought they were really cool, if I'm able to get them I will of course share with you guys! Other than waiting on my Kelly, there's just a few small scarves left on my list. I think this season is stunning in design and colors but most don't work with my wardrobe and I'm trying not to buy scarves that then require that I go out and buy shirts and dresses that compliment them! That's how I had such an epic Fall of shopping last year and this year plan to wear a lot of what got barely worn last Fall. 

I'm trying to get my new little LV Speedy to patina by letting it "tan" in the window. I've never owned traditional LV monogram before but in this tiny size, it's sort of funny. Another silly bag like my Girl which btw has proved to be incredibly functional and easy to wear. 

We have our anniversary, my birthday and Christmas all coming up in the next few months so I'm working on a little shopping list for DH of the "fun" things that I wouldn't buy for myself. There's a Chanel backpack in shearling on the list as well as a few little things from H. 

Being laid up in bed, I spent far too much time online browsing and exploring other brands. My main goal for Fall is to stay focused on my Kelly and not add any other bags until it arrives. My SA seems to think it'll be here by December but who really knows? 

Hope everyone is having a great week so far!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Tuesday, ladies! Heat wave alert over here. It's hot hot hot all week. I've wimped out and am staying inside. 

MrsO, congrats on your new LV nano speedy! Your DH is super sweet. My DH is completely clueless when it comes to hints although I'm continuing to whisper in his ears on the bling.  Most times I just buy a gift and say "this is your present to me, honey". Lol. Please post mod pic when you feel better and up and around. Not sure if the handles will patina in the sun? Mine sat in the closet for the past 10+ years and hasn't darkened much. I think it's the oil from the hands that will help speed up the process? I'm glad to hear that you find the lavande TT more blue. I'm hoping it'll go nicely with my pale/powder blue St John coat but the red coat is a great idea! Hopefully my SA doesn't call while I'm in Europe. That will be a bummer.

Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the summer. We may be going to the cottage country again this weekend to check on a couple of places. One looks like it'll require a total gut out but I've been watching too much of the Property Brothers on HGTV that I almost feel I can do it (or at least my DH). Haha. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The thought occurs:  Patience is a condiment, not a beverage.  Too much of it is apt to cloy.  (Sighing a deep, heartfelt sigh in the general direction of the factory.)


----------



## Freckles1

Madam, I like it. I may use it - even tonight after drinks and my friends will be stumped! Ha
Ladies - serious question!! I love Tyger Tyger ...... The darkest one - lots of brown and rust.... Which one is it? I think it is the last pic of Tyger Tyger on the website... Is that how you are numbering them? I'm confused, and no, I have not been drinking.... Yet. 
It is hot as hades here...100 and humid. Yuck. DH bought DD a mermaid tail and now DS and I are going to watch her for her trial mermaid swim and dinner. Wish us luck. Or maybe wish that we don't melt. 
Harry ( the old man furbaby) fell in the pool this morning while trying to act cool and chase down a squirrel. I wasn't sure if I should be laughing or not, but I did. He got out and then seemed to realize he was quite refreshed!! Ha!!

Have a good night ladies!!


----------



## biscuit1

MrsOwen3 ,
  Are you in bed due to cat bite ?   Just a heads up , your new little Speedy will not patina in window =
it will only lighten - bleach.
Hope you are feeling better and back on both feet again soon.


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Madam, I like it. I may use it - even tonight after drinks and my friends will be stumped! Ha
> Ladies - serious question!! I love Tyger Tyger ...... The darkest one - lots of brown and rust.... Which one is it? I think it is the last pic of Tyger Tyger on the website... Is that how you are numbering them? I'm confused, and no, I have not been drinking.... Yet.
> It is hot as hades here...100 and humid. Yuck. DH bought DD a mermaid tail and now DS and I are going to watch her for her trial mermaid swim and dinner. Wish us luck. Or maybe wish that we don't melt.
> Harry ( the old man furbaby) fell in the pool this morning while trying to act cool and chase down a squirrel. I wasn't sure if I should be laughing or not, but I did. He got out and then seemed to realize he was quite refreshed!! Ha!!
> 
> Have a good night ladies!!



Freckles, is this the one? http://m.usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des-carres/chale-cachemire-70-cach-30-soie-140cm-tyger-tyger-bleu-nuit-83716.html?xtmc=Tyger_shawl&xtnp=1&xtcr=7

The colorway number is the last 2 numbers after a space under reference number. This one is cw14.


----------



## MSO13

biscuit1 said:


> MrsOwen3 ,
> Are you in bed due to cat bite ?   Just a heads up , your new little Speedy will not patina in window =
> it will only lighten - bleach.
> Hope you are feeling better and back on both feet again soon.




Hi Biscuit!

No I'm feeling better and back at work but thank you for the well wishes!

Hmm, I was trying to follow the patina instructions in the LV forum but I don't want to do any damage. It's only for an hour or so but I think using the bag is likely the best way to age it, plus I'll get to enjoy it! Thanks for the warning!


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit1 said:


> MrsOwen3 ,
> Are you in bed due to cat bite ?   Just a heads up , your new little Speedy will not patina in window =
> it will only lighten - bleach.
> Hope you are feeling better and back on both feet again soon.


Hi biscuit! So nice to see you stopping by the cafe.  How are you doing? What interesting projects are you working on these days?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Hope everyone's been having a wonderful weekend!
> 
> xiangxiang, all's well here. Thanks for asking. So excited for you on your SoF trip. Can't wait to hear all about it and what goodies come home with you. I've been too focused on our cottage hunting even though things move at a snail pace. DH is very specific about the area--same area as my best friend and her family and another couple friends of ours. Will try to check out local restos when we go up next weekend. Last time we went to the next town and there was this bistro that made specialty lunches/sandwiches using organic ingredients grown locally. It was delish! This region is also famous for their ice cream so will definitely be getting myself a scoop or two.





MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe
> 
> It's so hot here yet I'm totally fixated on Fall and my pending wish list items. I bought my first CSGM last year in August and find myself itching for my L'Ombre to show up as well as the colors of Tyger Tyger that I'm interested in seeing.
> 
> *Xiangxiang*, I'm watching the price increase thread-I'm shocked there's talk of a Euro price increase after Dumas' statement. Hope it doesn't happen and put a damper on your SoF trip! *Fab*, same for your trip in Europe in the Fall!
> 
> I'm hoping that my store will be able to transfer in a pair of boots that were very limited in production for me, that's my big splurge for the season. I just heard that they landed in the US. DH saw a photo of them and thought they were really cool, if I'm able to get them I will of course share with you guys! Other than waiting on my Kelly, there's just a few small scarves left on my list. I think this season is stunning in design and colors but most don't work with my wardrobe and I'm trying not to buy scarves that then require that I go out and buy shirts and dresses that compliment them! That's how I had such an epic Fall of shopping last year and this year plan to wear a lot of what got barely worn last Fall.
> 
> I'm trying to get my new little LV Speedy to patina by letting it "tan" in the window. I've never owned traditional LV monogram before but in this tiny size, it's sort of funny. Another silly bag like my Girl which btw has proved to be incredibly functional and easy to wear.
> 
> We have our anniversary, my birthday and Christmas all coming up in the next few months so I'm working on a little shopping list for DH of the "fun" things that I wouldn't buy for myself. There's a Chanel backpack in shearling on the list as well as a few little things from H.
> 
> Being laid up in bed, I spent far too much time online browsing and exploring other brands. My main goal for Fall is to stay focused on my Kelly and not add any other bags until it arrives. My SA seems to think it'll be here by December but who really knows?
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week so far!



*Fabfashion*, hope you can discover some good restaurants in the area you are interested. It will take some time as some of them can be well hidden. Trial and error I'm afraid. Can't wait to be in SoF but we have an early flight to catch. I am 80% packed last night but still some finishing touches tonight.

*MrsO*, I saw the price increase thread too and am keeping a close eye on it. Hopefully it's not too bad if it's 3.5% for leather goods only. Still a lot cheaper than in the UK. I want to find some silk or CSGMs in tyer tyer too so we shall see! 

Hope everybody else is having a good day/week!


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Freckles, is this the one? http://m.usa.hermes.com/la-maison-d...uit-83716.html?xtmc=Tyger_shawl&xtnp=1&xtcr=7
> 
> 
> 
> The colorway number is the last 2 numbers after a space under reference number. This one is cw14.




Fab it is 14!!! Thank you. Now I need to get DH to take me to NY with him the next time he goes!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Hump Day, ladies! Honestly this morning I woke up and thought it was Saturday. Oh well, 2 more days to go. It's a long weekend for us and it's going to be a record breaking hot weekend. 

xiangxiang, hope you're all done packing and ready to go. Have fun! And please let us know what goodies you find over there. I'll try to check out local restos. DDs are coming on the road trip with us so we'll have to find a place with ice cream or other treats. 

Freckles, you should definitely go to NY with your DH. I heard Madison store has lots of goodies.  My GF scored a Constance last spring. 

MrsO, glad to hear you're back on your feet again (literally). Little shop kitty was naughty. Is big shop kitty all warmed up to him now?

Madam, I'm eagerly awaiting your reveal--no pressure. 

Hope everyone is keeping well and staying cool.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hello all!  I had a great day seeing the John Singer Sargent portrait exhibit at the Metropolitan Art Museum in NYC today.  I caught up with my old friends Lady Macbeth (top) and Madame X (below).  Madame X is wondering when her special order will be done.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The craftsman has decided not to do any work today.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Things look good from here.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Last one:  "Woman With Collie" by John Singer Sargent  (Don't know why it's sideways.)


----------



## Freckles1

Fantastic Madam!! God I love art. My brother is an architect and fantastically talented. I have nothing. My mother had a minor in art and her drawings are magnificent. How truly cool would it be to have that talent? My talent is humor and having a high alcohol tolerance. Ha!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> The craftsman has decided not to do any work today.


Thank you for sharing these, Madam! Especially love the craftsman painting. Perhaps he's pondering where to place the next stitch. 

Hi to everyone!


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Fantastic Madam!! God I love art. My brother is an architect and fantastically talented. I have nothing. My mother had a minor in art and her drawings are magnificent. How truly cool would it be to have that talent? My talent is humor and having a high alcohol tolerance. Ha!!


Freckles, laughter keeps you young and, well, the alchohol is a good preservative. Haha.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> Hope everyone's been having a wonderful weekend!
> 
> xiangxiang, all's well here. Thanks for asking. So excited for you on your SoF trip. Can't wait to hear all about it and what goodies come home with you. I've been too focused on our cottage hunting even though things move at a snail pace. DH is very specific about the area--same area as my best friend and her family and another couple friends of ours. Will try to check out local restos when we go up next weekend. Last time we went to the next town and there was this bistro that made specialty lunches/sandwiches using organic ingredients grown locally. It was delish! This region is also famous for their ice cream so will definitely be getting myself a scoop or two.
> 
> SmoothCoatGirl, can't wait to see which twillies you end up choosing. They are so fun and you can change them up. I also saw some members tie it as a bracelet and other fun ways.
> 
> Madam, you have a patience of a saint. In the end, it'll be all well worth it. I'm dying to see your reveal when it finally arrives. Are you tempted by any of the fall scarves/shawls?
> 
> Hi Kate!  How are things where you are? I wish we live closer to an ocean (it's at least 3-5 hours flight on either direction). I'd rather have a house by an ocean than a lake but that's not to be had around here.
> 
> MrsO, hope your ankle gets better soon! Congrats on your get well gift from DH.
> 
> Hi Freckles and everyone else.
> 
> Good night.



Hi Fabfashion - I chose a twilly - perspective cavalier.


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Freckles, laughter keeps you young and, well, the alchohol is a good preservative. Haha.




Fab, you how to make a girl feel good about herself!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Madam B - thanks for sharing the Sargent photos.  Looks like it was a great exhibit.


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Fab, you how to make a girl feel good about herself!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Freckles, just keep sharing good times with us. 



SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Hi Fabfashion - I chose a twilly - perspective cavalier.



SmoothCoatGirl, congrats on your new twilly! Please share a mod pic of your new twilly on your bag. 

Mindi, has your new MG bag arrived? 

So my bday is coming up in about 3 weeks. Aside from subliminally whispering in DH's ears, I went and got myself a new prezzie at lunch time. Just a very small item, not from H, but should go nicely with the item I've been wanting from DH.  I'm still keeping it wrapped up in the box but will share when my bday arrives. I'm so excited--this is going to be a great birthday!


----------



## Freckles1

Fab you need to do a reveal when the time comes!!! It's your birthday month doll!!! Happy Birthday!!!! 

The boys have made contact!!!
My Dad says Sturgis is around 100,000 people strong and 80,000 of them are 50+
He says there are many ladies who are dressed scantily and they should not be!!! Then he goes on to say that there are other ladies who look quite nice and are rather naked.... And paid to be he assumes 
Oh boy!!! He turned 74 on Sunday and had too many drinks and is quite happy with how the celebration turned out!
He also tells me that Grand Rapids, Iowa hotels have increased their prices to more than $400 a night!! Insanity!! 
 It is not a big town!!! But on the way to Sturgis!! 
I hope everyone is having a fantastic week!!! 
I may have more tales to tell later this week!!! 
In another subject, I think I may want the 50x50 bandana shawl... What do we think? Navy? Or the red/orange? I may need to see it in person....


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Fab you need to do a reveal when the time comes!!! It's your birthday month doll!!! Happy Birthday!!!!
> 
> The boys have made contact!!!
> My Dad says Sturgis is around 100,000 people strong and 80,000 of them are 50+
> He says there are many ladies who are dressed scantily and they should not be!!! Then he goes on to say that there are other ladies who look quite nice and are rather naked.... And paid to be he assumes
> Oh boy!!! He turned 74 on Sunday and had too many drinks and is quite happy with how the celebration turned out!
> He also tells me that Grand Rapids, Iowa hotels have increased their prices to more than $400 a night!! Insanity!!
> It is not a big town!!! But on the way to Sturgis!!
> I hope everyone is having a fantastic week!!!
> I may have more tales to tell later this week!!!
> In another subject, I think I may want the 50x50 bandana shawl... What do we think? Navy? Or the red/orange? I may need to see it in person....


Freckles, sounds like your dear dad and uncle are having so much fun, with naked ladies and all.  Wow, those hotels do know how to gouge people. Hopefully the bed, food and drinks are good and make up for the crazy price. I'm hoping my SA will call with news of my Tyger Tyger lavande before my bday which is coming up in 2 weeks. It'll be a nice prezzie as I'm a Leo so I love tigers and lions. I looked at the Jungle Love and Guepards in the past but they're just not quite me. Fingers crossed this one will work out. I believe MrsO has a nice bandana collection. I love red/orange but it depends on the color of your wardrobe.

madam, love your Constance family. Congrats again. 

xiangxiang, if you're in the 'hood, please let us know how your SoF trip is going and what sightings you've seen. 

SmoothCoatGirl, have you posted your new twillies? Can't wait to see it.

MrsO, hope you're completely back on your feet again. Anything new from H or others? 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> D
> 
> xiangxiang, if you're in the 'hood, please let us know how your SoF trip is going and what sightings you've seen.



Hi, *Fabfashion *and everybody else, I will post some updates soon!


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> Fab you need to do a reveal when the time comes!!! It's your birthday month doll!!! Happy Birthday!!!!
> 
> The boys have made contact!!!
> My Dad says Sturgis is around 100,000 people strong and 80,000 of them are 50+
> He says there are many ladies who are dressed scantily and they should not be!!! Then he goes on to say that there are other ladies who look quite nice and are rather naked.... And paid to be he assumes
> Oh boy!!! He turned 74 on Sunday and had too many drinks and is quite happy with how the celebration turned out!
> He also tells me that Grand Rapids, Iowa hotels have increased their prices to more than $400 a night!! Insanity!!
> It is not a big town!!! But on the way to Sturgis!!
> I hope everyone is having a fantastic week!!!
> I may have more tales to tell later this week!!!
> In another subject, I think I may want the 50x50 bandana shawl... What do we think? Navy? Or the red/orange? I may need to see it in person....





Fabfashion said:


> Freckles, sounds like your dear dad and uncle are having so much fun, with naked ladies and all.  Wow, those hotels do know how to gouge people. Hopefully the bed, food and drinks are good and make up for the crazy price. I'm hoping my SA will call with news of my Tyger Tyger lavande before my bday which is coming up in 2 weeks. It'll be a nice prezzie as I'm a Leo so I love tigers and lions. I looked at the Jungle Love and Guepards in the past but they're just not quite me. Fingers crossed this one will work out. I believe MrsO has a nice bandana collection. I love red/orange but it depends on the color of your wardrobe.
> 
> madam, love your Constance family. Congrats again.
> 
> xiangxiang, if you're in the 'hood, please let us know how your SoF trip is going and what sightings you've seen.
> 
> SmoothCoatGirl, have you posted your new twillies? Can't wait to see it.
> 
> MrsO, hope you're completely back on your feet again. Anything new from H or others?
> 
> Hi to everyone else!



Hi Freckles! Fab is correct, I have a few bandanas and will add one more this season. I have both sizes, the 55cm and 140cm. I couldn't find mod shots of all of them but here's my rose indien and navy GM size. I wear the 55s mostly loose cowboy or as head scarves. I'm getting the 55cm red Eperon D'Or this season. I think they're super easy to wear and very under the radar if you ever have times when you're going for casual. I wear the GMs often and no one know they're H, which is sometimes important in my work life! I missed my opportunity for black background and white background PdV from last Fall and I'm kicking myself. The bandanas were not very popular last Fall so I didn't think they'd sell out but now they're gone. The new colors do not suit me, I don't do well with orange or some very pale blues and the pink is too pastel for me. That's quite all right as there are always other temptations with H. Post pics if you decide to get one! What design are you thinking?


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Freckles, sounds like your dear dad and uncle are having so much fun, with naked ladies and all.  Wow, those hotels do know how to gouge people. Hopefully the bed, food and drinks are good and make up for the crazy price. I'm hoping my SA will call with news of my Tyger Tyger lavande before my bday which is coming up in 2 weeks. It'll be a nice prezzie as I'm a Leo so I love tigers and lions. I looked at the Jungle Love and Guepards in the past but they're just not quite me. Fingers crossed this one will work out. I believe MrsO has a nice bandana collection. I love red/orange but it depends on the color of your wardrobe.
> 
> madam, love your Constance family. Congrats again.
> 
> xiangxiang, if you're in the 'hood, please let us know how your SoF trip is going and what sightings you've seen.
> 
> SmoothCoatGirl, have you posted your new twillies? Can't wait to see it.
> 
> MrsO, hope you're completely back on your feet again. Anything new from H or others?
> 
> Hi to everyone else!



Hi Fab!

I'm back on my feet but honestly the bite and feeling ill from the infection really took it out of me. I was moving like a snail and wasn't very productive at work last week. Fortunately, I'm now all better and the infection is gone! I have massive project this weekend and a loony client. I'm not joking when I say that the men in white coats are on standby for this one! 

I've been emailing with my store as I've really been resting up at home. They're working on getting a shoe for me that will take a little effort as it's very limited and I found a belt online that I'm going to go try. It's called the Hippique. Very casual, no H hardware and I just got a pair of loose leg jeans that call for a belt to keep them from feeling sloppy. 
I may try to go by the boutique Sunday after my project is over, I feel like I'll need a little reward if I make it through Saturday. 

I got a few sale things from Nordie's anniversary sale, some Vince and Current Elliot items at a good price. I got a utility jumpsuit that will actually be so functional for work and is the same as throwing a dress on in terms of effort  I tried ordering from Matches for the first time but even though the returns are free, it was still a pain to call DHL to collect. I got a very 70's short sleeved, flared leg denim jumpsuit by Frame. It will look great with Ms.M/HAC! Two sale dresses went back to them.  My only other score is a pair of Frye boots that match Ms.M in a lovely, casual way. I think they're going to be great for Fall. I was looking at boots that were $1K plus but nothing looked right, these are perfect-well made, so comfortable and a fraction of the price. I put them in the Fall closet for another month or so but I'll take photos once I start rearranging when my Fall scarves arrive! I also bought a 70cm C'est La Fete from Ann's that should arrive today. I'm very excited to have found it. 

Wow, I was thinking I hadn't been shopping much but that's quite a bit actually! I need to be healthy so I don't have so much time online! 

DH and I are going to an opening of a new club/lounge type thing tonight. I don't actually know what it is but we're going because the invite intrigued me-it had little info and it's members only in a mysterious black invite but it starts at 6PM so it can't be that weird right? Nothing fancy so my only H will be my white GHW CDC. 

How about you? Birthday is soon, do you think DH got the hints? Did you ever let your DC SA know any wish list items? And you have your trip soon, anything you'll be looking for at euro prices?


----------



## katekluet

MrsO, glad you are totally well, that was an expensive bite, with all the shopping you did! 
You wear the bandanas so well and I can see you in the fete design also. 
I am going up to H this month and will see what trouble I can get into, looking forward to seeing all the new styles in person. 
Freckles, fun to hear the fellows' adventures, good for them.
XiangXiang, looking forward to travel tales,


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Thursday, ladies! It's been a little cool here the last couple of days. I finally remembered that I got a dip dye quadrige last August (no that's not a typo) and only brought it out to wear today! I really do need to shop my closet more often. 

MrsO, those bandanas look great on you! Glad to hear you're all better now. I agree with Kate, that was an expensive bite. Lol. Sounds like you scored some really cool items. I only got my first and only pair of Frye boots last spring in Hawaii. Was always wondering what the hype was all about but I now totally get it as they're so comfy. I tried on a pair of burgundy suede Stuart Weitzman over the knees boots yesterday and they didn't look right because I was in my summer dress? May have to try again in the fall as I've always wanted a pair of SW. Hope your SA is able to get the boots for you. Any pic? I'm off to google the Hippique belt now. Sounds really cool! Hope you find something nice at H this Sunday. You definitely need a reward after finishing up a project for a loony client.  I haven't given my DC SA a WL yet. I'm thinking of asking for something really hard to find like a Kelly pochette or a ghillies, and then wait on my local SA for items like a B30. I'm not sure if DH got the hints but he's usually very good especially if he knows I want something specific. Two more weeks and I'll find out! Have fun tonight and please let us know what this party is all about. The invite sure is intriguing. 

xiangxiang, hope you're having a fantastic time in SoF! How's the food and shopping? Any celebrity sighting? 

Kate, please do share what goodies you get at H. Are you looking for anything in particular? I walked past my local store yesterday. They had a new window display. Didn't stop by since I don't think they got too many new fall items yet and am hoping my SA will find me a TT lavande soon. May be I'll find it in Barcelona but would rather buy it from my SA to help further build the relationship.

Freckles, you needed any bail money yet? 

Hi to everyone and have a great day!


----------



## Fabfashion

Back from my window shopping during lunch. Tried on 2 pairs of Frye boots--no go. Tried on the burgundy SW again--still no go. But don't laugh...I bought a cashmere sweater! I know I know. It's August. Silly, isn't it. My only excuse is that it's in pale pink so technically it can be a summer sweater. 

Hope everyone is having a great day! 

PS MrsO, congrats on the C'est La Fete scarf! Please share a mod shot when you get it.


----------



## MSO13

katekluet said:


> MrsO, glad you are totally well, that was an expensive bite, with all the shopping you did!
> You wear the bandanas so well and I can see you in the fete design also.
> I am going up to H this month and will see what trouble I can get into, looking forward to seeing all the new styles in person.
> Freckles, fun to hear the fellows' adventures, good for them.
> XiangXiang, looking forward to travel tales,





Fabfashion said:


> Happy Thursday, ladies! It's been a little cool here the last couple of days. I finally remembered that I got a dip dye quadrige last August (no that's not a typo) and only brought it out to wear today! I really do need to shop my closet more often.
> 
> MrsO, those bandanas look great on you! Glad to hear you're all better now. I agree with Kate, that was an expensive bite. Lol. Sounds like you scored some really cool items. I only got my first and only pair of Frye boots last spring in Hawaii. Was always wondering what the hype was all about but I now totally get it as they're so comfy. I tried on a pair of burgundy suede Stuart Weitzman over the knees boots yesterday and they didn't look right because I was in my summer dress? May have to try again in the fall as I've always wanted a pair of SW. Hope your SA is able to get the boots for you. Any pic? I'm off to google the Hippique belt now. Sounds really cool! Hope you find something nice at H this Sunday. You definitely need a reward after finishing up a project for a loony client.  I haven't given my DC SA a WL yet. I'm thinking of asking for something really hard to find like a Kelly pochette or a ghillies, and then wait on my local SA for items like a B30. I'm not sure if DH got the hints but he's usually very good especially if he knows I want something specific. Two more weeks and I'll find out! Have fun tonight and please let us know what this party is all about. The invite sure is intriguing.
> 
> xiangxiang, hope you're having a fantastic time in SoF! How's the food and shopping? Any celebrity sighting?
> 
> Kate, please do share what goodies you get at H. Are you looking for anything in particular? I walked past my local store yesterday. They had a new window display. Didn't stop by since I don't think they got too many new fall items yet and am hoping my SA will find me a TT lavande soon. May be I'll find it in Barcelona but would rather buy it from my SA to help further build the relationship.
> 
> Freckles, you needed any bail money yet?
> 
> Hi to everyone and have a great day!




Ha! Yes it was very expensive, I should give Mini Shop Kitty the bill! 

Fab, I think the TT GM lavande will look great on you, hope it arrives soon. 

I hear you on the summer sweater, last year I bought 2 coats in August-DH thought I was insane but sweaters and coats that I like are always sold out by the time the weather cools at least in my neck of the woods. I also think high end department stores are ordering less and doing pre-sale a lot more so they get stuck with less inventory. I think spending is projected to be down this year. On the plus, it might mean lots of good sales and bonuses! 

I sold a pair of the SW over the knee because they were a tad too small but I wanted them. I think they're really cool and like the flats but I don't know if I'd wear them. I think they look best with leather leggings or skinny jeans and I'm not wearing a skinny silhouette in pants these days. I'm loving my flares and wide legs! 

Ok, I better get back to work. I'm so over this client and have zero motivation but the sooner I finish what I'm working on the sooner I can leave!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hi *Fabfashion, kate, MrsOwen* and all you lovely ladies here! Food in SoF is really out of this world and being foodies ourselves, it's one of the main reasons we love this region. Here are some photos for some highlights:

First is a light lunch in Beaulieu sur Mer. Mozzarella, tomato, ham, melon, grilled aubergine (egg plant for those American ladies).


----------



## chicinthecity777

Next is my 3-course dinner at Mougins.


----------



## chicinthecity777

SO's 3-course at Mougins.


----------



## chicinthecity777

A view from above of Cap-Ferrat.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I hope you enjoy the photos and I will post more when I have time.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I hope you enjoy the photos and I will post more when I have time.


xiangxiang, thanks so much for the pics. My mouth is watering and while it's not even 11 am here yet I'm suddenly hungry! Can't imagine what you had for dinner with a lunch like that. Gorgeous view--now I wish I'd won a lottery and can afford a tiny beach shack with a multi-million view like that. Enjoy the rest of your trip! Your pictures just made my day.


----------



## Freckles1

Xiangxiang these photos have me salivating!!!! Hope you are having a wonderful time!!!!
Mrs O I think I need your navy 140cm bandana!!! 
Fab.... Happy birthday month!!! 
No bail $ phone calls... So far so good.... He is headed to Scottsdale next week.... He needs golf $ ha!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, thanks so much for the pics. My mouth is watering and while it's not even 11 am here yet I'm suddenly hungry! Can't imagine what you had for dinner with a lunch like that. Gorgeous view--now I wish I'd won a lottery and can afford a tiny beach shack with a multi-million view like that. Enjoy the rest of your trip! Your pictures just made my day.





Freckles1 said:


> Xiangxiang these photos have me salivating!!!! Hope you are having a wonderful time!!!!
> Mrs O I think I need your navy 140cm bandana!!!
> Fab.... Happy birthday month!!!
> No bail $ phone calls... So far so good.... He is headed to Scottsdale next week.... He needs golf $ ha!!!



*Fabfashion *and *Freckles*, I am glad you enjoyed the photos. If I won the euro million, the first thing I would do is to book flight to the region to search for a home! A girl can only dream!!!


----------



## MSO13

xiangxiang0731 said:


> A view from above of Cap-Ferrat.



thanks for sharing the photos Xiangxiang and I hope you guys continue to have a wonderful time!!


----------



## ayumiken

xiangxiang0731 said:


> SO's 3-course at Mougins.


Oh! What a food. So salivating.  I love all those foods displayed especially the fresh tuna with broccoli menu. My tummy gets hungry while looking at them.  They are so delicious and nutritious foods for a balance diet.  How I wish they can be my menu most of the time.


----------



## katekluet

XiangXiang, really enjoyed the photos, thanks! Wow that food is beautiful and so is the scenery,


----------



## Jadeite

xiangxiang0731 said:


> SO's 3-course at Mougins.




I just peeked into this chat room and the first thing that caught my eye are these mouth watering pics. I have no idea where in the world you are but those dishes sure look super tasty! Are you taking a whole month off?


----------



## Jadeite

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello all!  I had a great day seeing the John Singer Sargent portrait exhibit at the Metropolitan Art Museum in NYC today.  I caught up with my old friends Lady Macbeth (top) and Madame X (below).  Madame X is wondering when her special order will be done.




They look like portraits of women with an attitude. Lol. What is the story of Madame X?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Jadeite said:


> They look like portraits of women with an attitude. Lol. What is the story of Madame X?



Hi, Jadeite.  This is her story (from Wikipedia):
Madame X or Portrait of Madame X is the informal title of a portrait painting by John Singer Sargent of a young socialite named Virginie Amélie Avegno Gautreau, wife of Pierre Gautreau.

The model was an American expatriate who married a French banker, and became notorious in Parisian high society for her beauty and rumored infidelities. She wore lavender powder and prided herself on her appearance.

Madame X was painted not as a commission, but at the request of Sargent. It is a study in opposition. Sargent shows a woman posing in a black satin dress with jeweled straps, a dress that reveals and hides at the same time. The portrait is characterized by the pale flesh tone of the subject contrasted against a dark colored dress and background.

For Sargent, the scandal resulting from the painting's controversial reception at the Paris Salon of 1884 amounted to the failure of a strategy to build a long-term career as a portrait painter in France, though it may have helped him establish a successful career in Britain and America.


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Jadeite.  This is her story (from Wikipedia):
> 
> Madame X or Portrait of Madame X is the informal title of a portrait painting by John Singer Sargent of a young socialite named Virginie Amélie Avegno Gautreau, wife of Pierre Gautreau.
> 
> 
> 
> The model was an American expatriate who married a French banker, and became notorious in Parisian high society for her beauty and rumored infidelities. She wore lavender powder and prided herself on her appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> Madame X was painted not as a commission, but at the request of Sargent. It is a study in opposition. Sargent shows a woman posing in a black satin dress with jeweled straps, a dress that reveals and hides at the same time. The portrait is characterized by the pale flesh tone of the subject contrasted against a dark colored dress and background.
> 
> 
> 
> For Sargent, the scandal resulting from the painting's controversial reception at the Paris Salon of 1884 amounted to the failure of a strategy to build a long-term career as a portrait painter in France, though it may have helped him establish a successful career in Britain and America.




Oh a rebel!!! I love a saucy broad!!


----------



## Jadeite

I say! Love juicy scandals...


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> I say! Love juicy scandals...


Happy Monday! 

Hi Jadeite! So nice to see you stopping by the cafe! How are things where you are? Hope you get a chance to go home and see your furkids. I totally agree, a juicy scandal helps sell a book or in this case a painting. 

Madam, any more gallery/museum visit? I'm so un-cultured. My office is 10 minutes walk from our national museum and my last visit must have been 3 years ago. There's a Pompeii exhibit on right now. Any more coins in your garden from the industrius squirrels?

Welcome to the cafe, ayumiken! Hope you come back and chat with us again soon.

xiangxiang, any more pics from your trip. I'm living vicariously through your photo diary. 

Hi Kate, MrsO, Freckles, SmoothCoatGirl and everyone else! Have an awesome day!


----------



## Fabfashion

Was someone on the cafe looking for a black horse hair tassel charm? Saw this on the Finds thread: http://www.poupishop.com/new-in-hermes-barenia-horse-hair-tassel-bag-charm.html


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> Hi Jadeite! So nice to see you stopping by the cafe! How are things where you are? Hope you get a chance to go home and see your furkids. I totally agree, a juicy scandal helps sell a book or in this case a painting.
> 
> Madam, any more gallery/museum visit? I'm so un-cultured. My office is 10 minutes walk from our national museum and my last visit must have been 3 years ago. There's a Pompeii exhibit on right now. Any more coins in your garden from the industrius squirrels?
> 
> Welcome to the cafe, ayumiken! Hope you come back and chat with us again soon.
> 
> xiangxiang, any more pics from your trip. I'm living vicariously through your photo diary.
> 
> Hi Kate, MrsO, Freckles, SmoothCoatGirl and everyone else! Have an awesome day!



Hi, Fabfashon  The Philadelphia Art Museum has a fabulous exhibit right now called Discovering The Impressionists.  It features works by all the artists a dealer named Paul Durand-Ruel represented.  It runs through September 13 and is well worth a visit.  Sadly, no more coins in the garden.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Fabfashon  The Philadelphia Art Museum has a fabulous exhibit right now called Discovering The Impressionists.  It features works by all the artists a dealer named Paul Durand-Ruel represented.  It runs through September 13 and is well worth a visit.  Sadly, no more coins in the garden.


Hi Madam, are you planning to attend the exhibit? I love the Impressionist period--so pretty and romantic. We don't get too many good exhibits around here. 

Hopefully the squirrels are busy storing away nuts for the winter and not out partying! Lol.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Madam, are you planning to attend the exhibit? I love the Impressionist period--so pretty and romantic. We don't get too many good exhibits around here.
> 
> Hopefully the squirrels are busy storing away nuts for the winter and not out partying! Lol.



Hi again, Fabfashion
I saw the exhibit when it opened, and tomorrow night I'm going to a special reception and tour.  I hope to see it a few more times before it closes.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> thanks for sharing the photos Xiangxiang and I hope you guys continue to have a wonderful time!!



Thank you *MrsOwen*! 



ayumiken said:


> Oh! What a food. So salivating.  I love all those foods displayed especially the fresh tuna with broccoli menu. My tummy gets hungry while looking at them.  They are so delicious and nutritious foods for a balance diet.  How I wish they can be my menu most of the time.



Thank you *ayumiken*! Do you mean SO's main course? It was grilled sea bass and he said it was delicious! 



katekluet said:


> XiangXiang, really enjoyed the photos, thanks! Wow that food is beautiful and so is the scenery,



Hi *kate*, I am so glad you enjoyed the photos! The food in SoF is the best! 



Jadeite said:


> I just peeked into this chat room and the first thing that caught my eye are these mouth watering pics. I have no idea where in the world you are but those dishes sure look super tasty! Are you taking a whole month off?



Hi *Jadeite*, long time no see! Hope you are keeping well! I was in South of France but back home now. Can't believe the trip is over already. But weather is not too bad where I am so I am not complaining.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Here are some more photos of bits and pieces from SoF. 

Breakfast at Dior - first course!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Cocktails at the Carlton Cannes and Ms Orange enjoying it!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Main courses of two dinners at restaurant in Cannes. Scallops and shrimps (prawns for American ladies here).


----------



## chicinthecity777

Last one is just a beautiful corner of the restaurant in Mougins.


----------



## etoupebirkin

xiangxiang, Wonderful pics from SoF. You are making me hungry!!!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Xiangxiang - great photos, love the Breakfast at Dior.  Looks like ypu all are having a great time on your vacation.  Enjoy!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Last one is just a beautiful corner of the restaurant in Mougins.


xiangxiang, looks like everyone including Ms Orange had a wonderful time! Thanks for the pics. Did you bring any souvenirs home?


----------



## Mindi B

xiangxiang, what BEAUTIFUL pictures, food, locations!  Gorgeous.
Ladies, may I ask a non-H question (why of course, Mindi, please go right ahead): How do Saint Laurent "Cat" boots fit?  TTS?  Small?  I am thinking that my 7.5 US feet might like a size 38, but should I go bigger?  Thanks!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoupebirkin said:


> xiangxiang, Wonderful pics from SoF. You are making me hungry!!!



Thank you dear *etoupebirkin*! Those photos make me hungry too every time I look at them! 



SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Xiangxiang - great photos, love the Breakfast at Dior.  Looks like ypu all are having a great time on your vacation.  Enjoy!



*SmoothCoatGirl*, the Dior breakfast was great! That was just the first course, I didn't manage to get the photo of the 2nd course which was an omelette and totally delicous!  



Fabfashion said:


> xiangxiang, looks like everyone including Ms Orange had a wonderful time! Thanks for the pics. Did you bring any souvenirs home?



Hello *Fabfashion*, let's just say I bought too much! I am actually a bit ashamed!  I posted a clic clac in blue glacier with RG HW in the clubhouse and that's just a very small item and because I was wearing it the next day after I bought it. I will post more photos of other items once I get around to it. 



Mindi B said:


> xiangxiang, what BEAUTIFUL pictures, food, locations!  Gorgeous.
> Ladies, may I ask a non-H question (why of course, Mindi, please go right ahead): How do Saint Laurent "Cat" boots fit?  TTS?  Small?  I am thinking that my 7.5 US feet might like a size 38, but should I go bigger?  Thanks!



*Mindi B*, thank you for your kind words dear! Unfortunately I don't know anything about SL boots so hopefully someone will be able to help and good luck to you on figuring out the right size!


----------



## chicinthecity777

And for once, London is actually a bit hot and humid. I hope everybody is having a great August so far!

For those who still remember my fireplace woos, looks like we are finally getting it fixed by the manufactures' own trusted installer. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Tonight's reception at the Philadelphia Art Museum was lovely- lots of goodies to eat and drink and a feast of impressionist paintings for the eyes.  Not all of the art was hanging on walls.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> And for once, London is actually a bit hot and humid. I hope everybody is having a great August so far!
> 
> For those who still remember my fireplace woos, looks like we are finally getting it fixed by the manufactures' own trusted installer. Fingers crossed!



So glad to hear that you'll get to enjoy your fireplace soon, xiangxiang! You'll have to pop open some champagne and toast it in front of a roaring fire when it's all officially over.  Had to go check out your clic clac in the clubhouse. Such a pretty color name and it sure is a beauty. 



Madam Bijoux said:


> Tonight's reception at the Philadelphia Art Museum was lovely- lots of goodies to eat and drink and a feast of impressionist paintings for the eyes.  Not all of the art was hanging on walls.



I'd have been ogling that all night! What is the name of this clutch style, madam?

Hi to everyone else! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> So glad to hear that you'll get to enjoy your fireplace soon, xiangxiang! You'll have to pop open some champagne and toast it in front of a roaring fire when it's all officially over.  Had to go check out your clic clac in the clubhouse. Such a pretty color name and it sure is a beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have been ogling that all night! What is the name of this clutch style, madam?
> 
> Hi to everyone else!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Hi, Fabfashio!  That was a vintage bag, and I don't know the name of it.  It had a shoulder strap but it couldn't be worn cross body.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Fabfashio!  That was a vintage bag, and I don't know the name of it.  It had a shoulder strap but it couldn't be worn cross body.



Thanks, madam. Now that's a work of art. I googled H vintage clutches and found this thread on tPF. I wonder if it could be this one: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/the-hermes-lydie-725523.html


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, madam. Now that's a work of art. I googled H vintage clutches and found this thread on tPF. I wonder if it could be this one: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/the-hermes-lydie-725523.html



That isn't the one, Fabfashion.  The shape was more like a large Constance Élan.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> That isn't the one, Fabfashion.  The shape was more like a large Constance Élan.


Thanks, madam. Now the inquiring mind is super curious. Will research more tomorrow.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> So glad to hear that you'll get to enjoy your fireplace soon, xiangxiang! You'll have to pop open some champagne and toast it in front of a roaring fire when it's all officially over.  Had to go check out your clic clac in the clubhouse. Such a pretty color name and it sure is a beauty.
> 
> Hi to everyone else!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Thank you *Fabfashion*! I love the new clic clac! 

How is your summer house hunting? Do you have a trip coming up in September? I can't recall correctly.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you *Fabfashion*! I love the new clic clac!
> 
> How is your summer house hunting? Do you have a trip coming up in September? I can't recall correctly.


 
I need to get me a clic clac one day.  Our store doesn't get too many interesting colors and I'm not sure whether to get one with silver, gold or RG accent. Too many combinations! Do you usually wear just one or you stack them?

It's so timely that you should ask about my summer house hunting. I was just about to share with all my cafe friends that the search is finally over! We just finalized the deal and the closing is on my bday next week. You could say that it's going to be a big bday prezzie. Lol. It's a small rustic cabin that will need lots of TLC. I already had a contractor out to look through it when my DH and a home inspector were up on Monday morning. Will need to update kitchen and bathroom, change flooring, add new gas fireplace insert (hope Mr Fizzle doesn't show up!), change to bigger windows, patio door, build a bigger deck and lots of new paint. Lots of work that's for sure and frankly I think we've been watching too many HGTV shows over the years for our own good!  But the view is amazing and we plan to turn this shabby little boat house with the best vantage point on the property into a guest cabin/chilling spot. I have a list a mile long but hopefully most can be done over the fall/winter and the place will be ready next spring. Wish me luck!


----------



## Fabfashion

View from in front of the boat house. Not Monterey Bay or SoF but still a little slice of paradise.


----------



## katekluet

FabF, huge congratulations! How smart you are, you can change the structure to be the way you want to, but the view is fabulous!! So serene. Great potential and you saw it. Many years of happy times there for you and your family!
XiangXiang, loved the rest of the food pics...and it looked like you had great weather also. Waiting to see all your travel "souvenirs"....good to hear that the fireplace issue will finally be resolved. Are you close to completion on the house?


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> FabF, huge congratulations! How smart you are, you can change the structure to be the way you want to, but the view is fabulous!! So serene. Great potential and you saw it. Many years of happy times there for you and your family!
> XiangXiang, loved the rest of the food pics...and it looked like you had great weather also. Waiting to see all your travel "souvenirs"....good to hear that the fireplace issue will finally be resolved. Are you close to completion on the house?


Thanks so much, Kate! All DDs want are bunk beds in the cottage for them--could careless about the view. Lol.


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> View from in front of the boat house. Not Monterey Bay or SoF but still a little slice of paradise.




Gorgeous fab!!


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> I need to get me a clic clac one day.  Our store doesn't get too many interesting colors and I'm not sure whether to get one with silver, gold or RG accent. Too many combinations! Do you usually wear just one or you stack them?
> 
> It's so timely that you should ask about my summer house hunting. I was just about to share with all my cafe friends that the search is finally over! We just finalized the deal and the closing is on my bday next week. You could say that it's going to be a big bday prezzie. Lol. It's a small rustic cabin that will need lots of TLC. I already had a contractor out to look through it when my DH and a home inspector were up on Monday morning. Will need to update kitchen and bathroom, change flooring, add new gas fireplace insert (hope Mr Fizzle doesn't show up!), change to bigger windows, patio door, build a bigger deck and lots of new paint. Lots of work that's for sure and frankly I think we've been watching too many HGTV shows over the years for our own good!  But the view is amazing and we plan to turn this shabby little boat house with the best vantage point on the property into a guest cabin/chilling spot. I have a list a mile long but hopefully most can be done over the fall/winter and the place will be ready next spring. Wish me luck!




Congratulations Fab, this is so amazing! I'm excited for your HGTV adventures and I'm sure it'll be so much fun. Our renovations, especially the kitchen were so rewarding to see come together and your DDs are going to love it! 

the view looks so peaceful. About how far is it from where you live?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> View from in front of the boat house. Not Monterey Bay or SoF but still a little slice of paradise.



Fabfashion, what a fabulous view!!! OMG so heavenly! Good luck with the reno project on it! I am sure the building trade in your country is not as bad as mine!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> I need to get me a clic clac one day.  Our store doesn't get too many interesting colors and I'm not sure whether to get one with silver, gold or RG accent. Too many combinations! Do you usually wear just one or you stack them?
> 
> It's so timely that you should ask about my summer house hunting. I was just about to share with all my cafe friends that the search is finally over! We just finalized the deal and the closing is on my bday next week. You could say that it's going to be a big bday prezzie. Lol. It's a small rustic cabin that will need lots of TLC. I already had a contractor out to look through it when my DH and a home inspector were up on Monday morning. Will need to update kitchen and bathroom, change flooring, add new gas fireplace insert (hope Mr Fizzle doesn't show up!), change to bigger windows, patio door, build a bigger deck and lots of new paint. Lots of work that's for sure and frankly I think we've been watching too many HGTV shows over the years for our own good!  But the view is amazing and we plan to turn this shabby little boat house with the best vantage point on the property into a guest cabin/chilling spot. I have a list a mile long but hopefully most can be done over the fall/winter and the place will be ready next spring. Wish me luck!



I love bracelets and always wear one every day. But I never stack anything. I am never into the stacked look. I have one big-ish item to reveal but I will wait for when I have my mani done this weekend. 

Again, congratulations on your summer house!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> FabF, huge congratulations! How smart you are, you can change the structure to be the way you want to, but the view is fabulous!! So serene. Great potential and you saw it. Many years of happy times there for you and your family!
> XiangXiang, loved the rest of the food pics...and it looked like you had great weather also. Waiting to see all your travel "souvenirs"....good to hear that the fireplace issue will finally be resolved. Are you close to completion on the house?



Hi *kate*, how are you doing? I spoke too soon about our weather here because it's been pouring, lightening and thundering all day today! Hopefully tomorrow will take a better turn for the weekend. Hope your summer has been good so far?


----------



## katekluet

Fab, maybe you can call HGTV to be on one of their reno  shows. Bunk beds sound so cottagey and fun.
XiangXiang, bracelets are my favorite type of jewelry....awaiting your reveal....
Thanks, our summer has been lovely...the warmest we can remember here, even too warm for the hot tub) California type problem ) concerts, friends visiting, lovely evenings on the deck....this week is car week so the days are punctuated by the roar of Ferrari engines and the sights of wonderful cars all over the area.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> View from in front of the boat house. Not Monterey Bay or SoF but still a little slice of paradise.



What a beautiful and tranquil scene


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Gorgeous fab!!


 


MrsOwen3 said:


> Congratulations Fab, this is so amazing! I'm excited for your HGTV adventures and I'm sure it'll be so much fun. Our renovations, especially the kitchen were so rewarding to see come together and your DDs are going to love it!
> 
> the view looks so peaceful. About how far is it from where you live?


 


xiangxiang0731 said:


> Fabfashion, what a fabulous view!!! OMG so heavenly! Good luck with the reno project on it! I am sure the building trade in your country is not as bad as mine!


 


Madam Bijoux said:


> What a beautiful and tranquil scene


 
Thank you so much, ladies! 

MrsO, it's about 1 hr and 40 mins drive and that's one of the reasons we like this location. There are several ways to get there so there's never too much traffic.

xiangxiang, I'll be sure to look for nerdy looking tradesmen. No hotties for me! Lol.

Madam, I think the scene will go nicely with a glass of red. 

Kate, HGTV can do a show on City Gal's Cottage DIY Disaster!  I swear everyone trying to sell a cottage should put bunk beds in at least 1 bedroom. Ours have 2--hers and hers.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> View from in front of the boat house. Not Monterey Bay or SoF but still a little slice of paradise.



Hi Fabfashion - Congrats , the view is beautiful.  A place where you can really get away and relax.


----------



## Fabfashion

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Hi Fabfashion - Congrats , the view is beautiful.  A place where you can really get away and relax.



Thank you, SmoothCoatGirl! Perhaps not so relaxing the first few months but next spring for sure.  At least this project is keeping me away from H store.


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> FabF, huge congratulations! How smart you are, you can change the structure to be the way you want to, but the view is fabulous!! So serene. Great potential and you saw it. Many years of happy times there for you and your family!
> XiangXiang, loved the rest of the food pics...and it looked like you had great weather also. Waiting to see all your travel "souvenirs"....good to hear that the fireplace issue will finally be resolved. Are you close to completion on the house?



Kate and all your lovely ladies, here is the bracelet to commemorate my trip to SoF this year. With its matching ring. H d'Ancre in rose gold.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hope everyone has a great weekend ahead!


----------



## Mindi B

xiangxiang, beautiful pieces, and seriously beautiful hands!  Really, what lovely skin you have.  Er, I don't mean that in a creepy way.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> xiangxiang, beautiful pieces, and seriously beautiful hands!  Really, what lovely skin you have.  Er, I don't mean that in a creepy way.



Thank you dearest! You make me blush, (not in a creepy way either!)! What do you think of the rose gold on my skin tone? I have a lot of wg jewellery but finding myself drawing towards rose gold a lot lately.


----------



## katekluet

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Kate and all your lovely ladies, here is the bracelet to commemorate my trip to SoF this year. With its matching ring. H d'Ancre in rose gold.


Oh well done, XiangXiang! What a beautiful piece and in the rose gold, very special...it is one you can wear with anything, all the time...a signature piece. I love the warm rose gold tone on you. Matching ring adds a special touch, and a lovely memento of your trip.


----------



## Mindi B

I'm with kate--I think the rose gold suits you wonderfully.


----------



## Freckles1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Kate and all your lovely ladies, here is the bracelet to commemorate my trip to SoF this year. With its matching ring. H d'Ancre in rose gold.




Beautiful xiangxiang!!! I hope you had a wonderful trip!!! And I second that you have beautiful hands 
The rose gold looks incredible on you!!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Kate and all your lovely ladies, here is the bracelet to commemorate my trip to SoF this year. With its matching ring. H d'Ancre in rose gold.


Gorgeous pieces, xiangxiang! Look fantastic on your beautiful hand. I agreed with the other ladies, RG looks great on your skin tone. 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Saturday!


----------



## MSO13

Hi ladies!

Xiangxiang, the rose gold looks beautiful on you!

Since we've been sharing food pics, I went to lunch recently at Jean Georges and had a wonderful meal. Here's the Egg Caviar


----------



## Freckles1

Ladies I am jealous!!! I need a fabulous trip with fabulous food and fabulous goodies!!! Loving all of the baubles and exhibits and beautiful scarves and jewelry!!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Xiangxiang, the rose gold looks beautiful on you!
> 
> Since we've been sharing food pics, I went to lunch recently at Jean Georges and had a wonderful meal. Here's the Egg Caviar
> View attachment 3098762



Freckles, eggs never look so good!  The egg cup is very interesting. What's new with your dear dad and uncle's adventure?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Kate and all your lovely ladies, here is the bracelet to commemorate my trip to SoF this year. With its matching ring. H d'Ancre in rose gold.



Beautiful bracelet and ring!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katekluet said:


> Oh well done, XiangXiang! What a beautiful piece and in the rose gold, very special...it is one you can wear with anything, all the time...a signature piece. I love the warm rose gold tone on you. Matching ring adds a special touch, and a lovely memento of your trip.



*Kate* my dear, thank you for your kind words ! I am thrilled with the set! 



Mindi B said:


> I'm with kate--I think the rose gold suits you wonderfully.



Thank you *Mindi B*, for your assuring words! RG gives less contrast to my skin compared to WG. I do like both. 



Freckles1 said:


> Beautiful xiangxiang!!! I hope you had a wonderful trip!!! And I second that you have beautiful hands
> The rose gold looks incredible on you!!



Thank you dear *Freckles*, I can't believe the trip was over so soon. We are already talking about our next trip!



Fabfashion said:


> Gorgeous pieces, xiangxiang! Look fantastic on your beautiful hand. I agreed with the other ladies, RG looks great on your skin tone.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful Saturday!



*Fabfashion*, thank you dear! Hope you are having a great weekend so far!



MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Xiangxiang, the rose gold looks beautiful on you!
> 
> Since we've been sharing food pics, I went to lunch recently at Jean Georges and had a wonderful meal. Here's the Egg Caviar
> View attachment 3098762



Thank you *MrsOwen*! Your egg caviar looks delicious ! And the holder is very funky and interesting !



Madam Bijoux said:


> Beautiful bracelet and ring!



Thank you *Madam Bijoux*!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> .



True words!


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> .


So true! :giggles:


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Friday, ladies! TGIF! What everyone has planned for the weekend? We're moving--taking stuff up to the cottage. The deal closed on my bday this week--it certainly was a huge present. Not sure how to top that next year. Lol. My BFF was so sweet. She dropped off 4 fishing rods for us, one has Spiderman and one has Princess. I guess I better start learning how to fish! 

I only got one small item from H for my bday this year, a red CSGM. Will try to post pic later. I'm very very happy with this red. Last year I got a red CSMC CSGM that turned out to be way too dark. This one is a nice and happy bright red. I never heard from my SA on TT lavande so hopefully it will come in before Christmas. I'm in no rush since it's still hot. Has anyone else seen or got anything from the FW collection? 

Madam, any word from your SA on your RT? 

Freckles, so far so good with your DS' driving and your DD's competition? How are the 'boys' doing on their trip?

MrsO, did you go into H after that tough job to get a little reward for finishing the job, fabulously I'm sure? 

xiangxiang, how are you enjoying your new bracelet? Are you going to your country house this weekend? 

Kate, hope all is well by the ocea. You're not close to the forest fire that I read about in the news, are you? 

Hi to everyone else! Have a great day!


----------



## Freckles1

Hello ladies!!

Fab I'm so excited for you and your family!!! You will have to post more pics of your beautiful view!!! Your cottage sounds delightful and peaceful and exhilarating all at the same time!
The boys are back home safe and sound. My Dad is now headed Maine with his lady friend. They are renting a beach house for a couple of weeks. She is a very sweet lady. My mom passed away a few years ago. I miss her, but I'm glad he isn't alone and is still being adventurous!!!

Ds and Dd start school Monday. I've a feeling I'm going to be lonely soon!!So far so good with the driving!!! Dd passed her field moves test for skating. She has a competition in sept and oct. 
DH and I are headed to a country music concert this evening. The headliner is Lady Antebellum- but we are going to hear one of the opening acts - Sam Hunt. He's great and has some fun songs that are a little "funky" for the country scene. He is actually a songwriter and has written hits for Keith Urban and Kenny Chesney!! I will don my cowboy boots ladies!! And drink beer!! Yeehaw!!!!!!
What is everyone else up to this weekend??


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!

*Madam,* true story with that cartoon!

*Fab,* happy belated birthday and congrats on the cottage. Your family will be so happy there! I don't think I'm tough enough for fishing, I would squirm baiting the hooks. I am a city kid through and through 

Can't wait to see your red CSGM, I've got the bug for red myself recently. I have my red bandana on my wish list and now I'm going to take a look at the red CW of L'Ombre since I love the design. I was planning for the BW only but now I'll have to take a look at both. I can only take one home though. Agree with you about the heat, this year I'm happy to wait for the shawls, they can take their time! I'm also thinking about red bags, so dangerous but I think I may be onto the perfect option. I've been saving Saks gift cards from CC points and just got a big one due to a coat purchase so I may finally go for the Celine Box Bag that I've always wanted in bright cherry red. I've held off on this bag because I never knew what color to get and going for black or gray seemed boring. The leather is much like H Box and I think it will patina nicely. Plus it's a nice excuse to break my bag ban for Fall due to expiration dates  I'll be saving about 30% off the price with the gift cards so it seems like the time. 

As for your question, yes I did hit H the day after the very trying job (which we did beautifully) but alas they've been unable to get in almost anything on my wishlist so I settled for my Hippique belt and a Calvi for DH. I'm still waiting to hear about scarves, boots, CDC wish list colors, shawls and my Kelly so my H funds are just sitting there. Besides a suede trench and some leather pants which I just ordered, there's little I want or even need for Fall so I took a bit of a break due to my online spree during my cat bite recuperation. The real challenge will be to not go on a spree because H is trying my patience! I'm planning another closet clean out and will sell some more barely worn heels and maybe a few old contemporary designer bags that aren't in rotation to pad the shopping fund. 

*Freckles*, sorry to hear you'll be lonely when the kids start school but oh how I love back to school time! I think it's why Fall remains my favorite, new school supplies, a clean slate and new clothes! Have fun at the concert, I like old country and don't know much about contemporary artists but I like irreverent song writers and I love cowboy boots and hats


----------



## Mindi B

MrsO, you are a modern urban woman with an edgy style (per your self-descriptions--don't worry, I'm not stalking you ): Please talk to me about wearing cowboy boots!  I have a number of pairs, as I love 'em, too, but I never wear them because I don't know how to make them look deliberate and contemporary and not costumey.  Do you wear 'em?  How/with what/where/when?


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> MrsO, you are a modern urban woman with an edgy style (per your self-descriptions--don't worry, I'm not stalking you ): Please talk to me about wearing cowboy boots!  I have a number of pairs, as I love 'em, too, but I never wear them because I don't know how to make them look deliberate and contemporary and not costumey.  Do you wear 'em?  How/with what/where/when?



Mindi, I would be flattered to have you as my stalker 

It's definitely hard not to look too costumey, I lived in TX for a little while and got used to sporting my beat up straw cowboy hat but don't wear it too much back in the NE, now it's more like a sun hat. I just wear them with my usual gear, skinny jeans or pants and an edgy top or tee. I wear a lot of button downs but I try to be conscious of not looking too "ranch hand" so no plaid.

I guess I still think of them in a cool "I'm with the band" kind of way so I wear them to music shows mostly and admittedly I have ahem, a LOT of boots. They can look pretty rock n roll but I firmly believe if you carry yourself with confidence, you can make anything work! So go kick up your cowboy boot heels I say!


----------



## MSO13

Woo hoo ladies, I just heard that a very, very special pair of booties is headed to my local H for me to try on and hopefully dance out of the store with! They were very limited production and availability in the US so I didn't know if they'd be able to transfer them in. I will have to bake cookies for my SM for her efforts! 

I will definitely post pics, I think it's still going to be a few weeks!


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Mindi, I would be flattered to have you as my stalker
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely hard not to look too costumey, I lived in TX for a little while and got used to sporting my beat up straw cowboy hat but don't wear it too much back in the NE, now it's more like a sun hat. I just wear them with my usual gear, skinny jeans or pants and an edgy top or tee. I wear a lot of button downs but I try to be conscious of not looking too "ranch hand" so no plaid.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I still think of them in a cool "I'm with the band" kind of way so I wear them to music shows mostly and admittedly I have ahem, a LOT of boots. They can look pretty rock n roll but I firmly believe if you carry yourself with confidence, you can make anything work! So go kick up your cowboy boot heels I say!




Oh MrsO I am a cowboy boot nut ( along with all of my other boot issues )
My latest are some tall Old Gringos - the Mierya I think is the name - they have a "fashion" heel so a little more height, but not too noticeable!! Have you ever heard of a store called Kemosabe? They are in vail, Aspen and Vegas. Fantastic!!!!
Also I am with you in the country music. George Strait is my favorite. And of course I grew up listening to Willie, Waylon, Kenny and many others in my Dad's 280zx!! It was the 70's mind you 
Btw


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, MrsO!  My boots tend to be rather loud and not at all authentic--think lace, skulls, python.  I suspect no one would believe I am a real rustler (no self-respecting cowboy would be caught dead in most of my boots), but ITA about avoiding any other western-inspired bits and pieces to minimize that theme park feeling.    I like the sound of pairing a more rock 'n' roll top with the boots for a grunge/roadie/musician vibe.  Of course, I am way too old for any of that, too, but a girl can pretend.  So if you see some old gal wandering around NYC in an "are you kidding me?" pair of cowboy boots, it's probably me. :shame:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Friday, ladies! TGIF! What everyone has planned for the weekend? We're moving--taking stuff up to the cottage. The deal closed on my bday this week--it certainly was a huge present. Not sure how to top that next year. Lol. My BFF was so sweet. She dropped off 4 fishing rods for us, one has Spiderman and one has Princess. I guess I better start learning how to fish!
> 
> I only got one small item from H for my bday this year, a red CSGM. Will try to post pic later. I'm very very happy with this red. Last year I got a red CSMC CSGM that turned out to be way too dark. This one is a nice and happy bright red. I never heard from my SA on TT lavande so hopefully it will come in before Christmas. I'm in no rush since it's still hot. Has anyone else seen or got anything from the FW collection?
> 
> Madam, any word from your SA on your RT?
> 
> Freckles, so far so good with your DS' driving and your DD's competition? How are the 'boys' doing on their trip?
> 
> MrsO, did you go into H after that tough job to get a little reward for finishing the job, fabulously I'm sure?
> 
> xiangxiang, how are you enjoying your new bracelet? Are you going to your country house this weekend?
> 
> Kate, hope all is well by the ocea. You're not close to the forest fire that I read about in the news, are you?
> 
> Hi to everyone else! Have a great day!



No word yet, Fabfashion.  Still waiting for the podium order, too.


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> Oh MrsO I am a cowboy boot nut ( along with all of my other boot issues )
> My latest are some tall Old Gringos - the Mierya I think is the name - they have a "fashion" heel so a little more height, but not too noticeable!! Have you ever heard of a store called Kemosabe? They are in vail, Aspen and Vegas. Fantastic!!!!
> Also I am with you in the country music. George Strait is my favorite. And of course I grew up listening to Willie, Waylon, Kenny and many others in my Dad's 280zx!! It was the 70's mind you
> Btw



Freckles, I hope you're having a blast at your concert!

I have lots of types of boots, only 2 cowboy and I do have ones with more of a fashion heel. They're not official cowboy boot brands I don't think, I've had them a while. I love browsing online so I'm going to investigate these brands you've mentioned. 

I listened to a lot of Hank Williams Sr and Jr and love Willie and Waylon. I lived in Austin and in the early 00s every good looking guy in town back then was a rockabilly/country singer  so that's how I picked up most of my knowledge


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, MrsO!  My boots tend to be rather loud and not at all authentic--think lace, skulls, python.  I suspect no one would believe I am a real rustler (no self-respecting cowboy would be caught dead in most of my boots), but ITA about avoiding any other western-inspired bits and pieces to minimize that theme park feeling.    I like the sound of pairing a more rock 'n' roll top with the boots for a grunge/roadie/musician vibe.  Of course, I am way too old for any of that, too, but a girl can pretend.  So if you see some old gal wandering around NYC in an "are you kidding me?" pair of cowboy boots, it's probably me. :shame:



Meh, most of the cowboy boots in Texas have never even seen a horse! 

I will always encourage you to wear what you love and where better to do that NYC?


----------



## Mindi B

MrsOwen3 said:


> Meh, most of the cowboy boots in Texas have never even seen a horse!
> 
> I will always encourage you to wear what you love and where better to do that NYC?



Thank you and I agree--yet I am more courageous in my closet than I am in public.  I get a bit self-conscious.  I must strive to be the person my closet thinks I am!


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Freckles, I hope you're having a blast at your concert!
> 
> 
> 
> I have lots of types of boots, only 2 cowboy and I do have ones with more of a fashion heel. They're not official cowboy boot brands I don't think, I've had them a while. I love browsing online so I'm going to investigate these brands you've mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> I listened to a lot of Hank Williams Sr and Jr and love Willie and Waylon. I lived in Austin and in the early 00s every good looking guy in town back then was a rockabilly/country singer  so that's how I picked up most of my knowledge




The concert was fantastic!! There was a couple swing dancing down in the "mosh pit" and they were incredible!!! We met a darling couple sitting in front of us and they live in our home town which was hysterical!!
Small world!!! Sam Hunt was fantastic and Lady Antebellum was great too! 
Yes check out Old Gringo and Lucchese is a great brand too - that's what DH wears. 
It is a beautiful day here. I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello, everyone! Just got back not too long ago from the cottage. Moved a number of things up there and have decided that it's best to not stay overnight until the place has been renovated. I'm just not into 'rustic'. Met with our contractor to go over the various projects and I think by next spring the place won't even recognize itself! Aside from the walls, everything will be updated. Woo hoo! I really should stop watching too many HGTV home reno shows. The Scott brothers (and they're cute!) would be so proud. 

MrsO, so excited to hear about your boots! Can't wait to see how they look. Your SM sure deserves lots of your delish baked goods! 

Freckles, the concert sounds so fun! Re: back to school. Things may be a little quieter but at least they're still home with you. I dread the day mine go off to college--still many years yet but I've really gotten used to having them around.  They were trying to help me clean the cottage earlier. I mentioned to them a few weeks ago that if we buy a cottage they'd have to help me clean and they remembered. Let's just say, I asked them to go play outside real quick. Lol. 

Mindi, lace, python and skull boots--now that's cool! You ARE the girl your closet thinks you are. Don't listen to your head, listen to your closet. 

Madam, curious to see what you've got on PO. Can you give us a hint? 

Off to bed now. Good night, ladies. I'll try to take a pic of my red CSGM tomorrow. 

BTW, does anyone know if BE is coming back? I've seen a couple of reveals of BE in the past few weeks. Mine you, one is an SO but the other isn't. Please please please, I hope it's coming back. I'd love a BE bag one day.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Hello, everyone! Just got back not too long ago from the cottage. Moved a number of things up there and have decided that it's best to not stay overnight until the place has been renovated. I'm just not into 'rustic'. Met with our contractor to go over the various projects and I think by next spring the place won't even recognize itself! Aside from the walls, everything will be updated. Woo hoo! I really should stop watching too many HGTV home reno shows. The Scott brothers (and they're cute!) would be so proud.
> 
> MrsO, so excited to hear about your boots! Can't wait to see how they look. Your SM sure deserves lots of your delish baked goods!
> 
> Freckles, the concert sounds so fun! Re: back to school. Things may be a little quieter but at least they're still home with you. I dread the day mine go off to college--still many years yet but I've really gotten used to having them around.  They were trying to help me clean the cottage earlier. I mentioned to them a few weeks ago that if we buy a cottage they'd have to help me clean and they remembered. Let's just say, I asked them to go play outside real quick. Lol.
> 
> Mindi, lace, python and skull boots--now that's cool! You ARE the girl your closet thinks you are. Don't listen to your head, listen to your closet.
> 
> Madam, curious to see what you've got on PO. Can you give us a hint?
> 
> Off to bed now. Good night, ladies. I'll try to take a pic of my red CSGM tomorrow.
> 
> BTW, does anyone know if BE is coming back? I've seen a couple of reveals of BE in the past few weeks. Mine you, one is an SO but the other isn't. Please please please, I hope it's coming back. I'd love a BE bag one day.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Happy Sunday!  The PO is Colvert.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Sunday!  The PO is Colvert.


Madam, colvert is gorgeous! Fingers crossed she comes in soon.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hope everyone is having a great day so far! Finally got a chance to take pics. I usually don't repeat a design but this red is just the right shade. Here's PdV against my RC so you can see it's a very nice happy red. A birthday present to myself.  So glad my search for a red shawl is over.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Fabfashion

This is a prezzie from DH. I've been pining for this for a while. He's a keeper for sure.


----------



## Fabfashion

But the best present of all is the one from DDs. I plan to engrave their first initials on the back of the heart. I can see myself wearing this everyday. It makes me smile whenever I wear it. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> This is a prezzie from DH. I've been pining for this for a while. He's a keeper for sure.







Fabfashion said:


> But the best present of all is the one from DDs. I plan to engrave their first initials on the back of the heart. I can see myself wearing this everyday. It makes me smile whenever I wear it. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Fab what beautiful gifts!!!  DH is obviously fabulous in both accounts - the initials on the Tiffany bracelet will be darling!!
That is too cute about DD's helping you clean!!! I love it!! You will have to take before and after photos of the cottage and share a few with us!! 
Btw I have donned my readers as I write this.. Ugh... 
Kids went to school today - I was OK.. The laundry was finished by noon 
The weather has been beautiful here. I hope everyone is having a wonderful evening


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Fab what beautiful gifts!!!  DH is obviously fabulous in both accounts - the initials on the Tiffany bracelet will be darling!!
> That is too cute about DD's helping you clean!!! I love it!! You will have to take before and after photos of the cottage and share a few with us!!
> Btw I have donned my readers as I write this.. Ugh...
> Kids went to school today - I was OK.. The laundry was finished by noon
> The weather has been beautiful here. I hope everyone is having a wonderful evening


Thank you, sweetie! DH outdid himself again this year. When I dropped my DDs off at school, one was hugging my arm very tightly and didn't want to let me go. Her sister promptly said "you're squishing mommy's bracelet" so she let go. Lol. 

I'll definitely take before and after pics of the cottage. We're not doing anything too fancy or it'll look a bit out of place but will definitely be bringing it into the 21st century. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Croisette7

Fabfashion said:


> Hope everyone is having a great day so far! Finally got a chance to take pics. I usually don't repeat a design but this red is just the right shade. Here's PdV against my RC so you can see it's a very nice happy red. A birthday present to myself.  So glad my search for a red shawl is over.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


*Fabfashion*, it finally arrived, huge congratulations! It's a superb combo! And happy Bday too!


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Hope everyone is having a great day so far! Finally got a chance to take pics. I usually don't repeat a design but this red is just the right shade. Here's PdV against my RC so you can see it's a very nice happy red. A birthday present to myself.  So glad my search for a red shawl is over.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Fab! I'm so excited you got your PdV and for a special occasion! Your bday prezzies are amazing, good job DH and I love that your DDs are excited about your bracelet. They will feel so proud seeing you wear it everyday!

It sounds like it was a wonderful bday all around!


----------



## MSO13

Hello Cafe!

*Freckles,* how are you enjoy your week now that the kids are back to school? Are they excited about their teachers for this year? Our weather was lovely Saturday but it's been hot again. The light in my office is shifting though and I can see Fall on the way. 

*Mindi,* any new adventurous additions to the closet? I got an email about super pointy Valentino boots but they were wide at the ankle. I remembered our convo about crumpled pointy toes. No more boots for me this year while I await these most precious booties from H. 

*Fab,* I don't want to jinx it but DH and I were in Porcelanosa and we agreed on bathroom tile that happens to be on sale for the rest of the year. I don't want to push it but we're inching closer to finishing the master bath. Perhaps we'll both have HGTV projects this year!

So Cafe, I'm just going to stop saying that I'm not buying things or that I'm being good because less than 3 days after such statements, an avalanche of shopping overwhelms me. Perhaps if I stop saying it, thinking that I'm so virtuous I'll behave! One can hope 

This morning, bright and early I discovered a wealth of exotic CDCs on H.com. I promptly ran to get my CC and had purchased a Black GWH Gator before I even put my contacts in. Now at work, I realize there's also Geranium GHW available and again, as if in a trance I'm punching in another order! Geranium is a bold choice for me but I'm super into camel/red for Fall. I've gotten picky about my scales on exotics so they must arrive before I can celebrate but I can use the credit towards my boots or Fall scarves or of course return to .com. If by some miracle the scales on both are perfect, I think I might have DH "give" me one of them for our anniversary coming up in early October. I had some other stuff in mind but two unplanned CDCs might ***** the list. There's always my birthday and the holidays as well 

My other purchase that I'm super excited about is this caramel suede coat from Frame. I just discovered this brand and their super stretchy, flattering on me denim. I had a long time credit with Shopbop, ordered them on a whim and they're my new favorite. I got flares already and skinnies on the way. Amazon checkout on Shopbop is frankly dangerous for me  The coat definitely exceeded my expectations, it's heavy, good skins and sewn well. You never know with these contemporary brands and I'm very happy. Now I need weather to wear it!

I'm in the midst of a busy couple of months with work but feel less stressed, I think in part to more regular workouts! I hope everyone is having a wonderful day!!


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hello Cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> *Freckles,* how are you enjoy your week now that the kids are back to school? Are they excited about their teachers for this year? Our weather was lovely Saturday but it's been hot again. The light in my office is shifting though and I can see Fall on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> *Mindi,* any new adventurous additions to the closet? I got an email about super pointy Valentino boots but they were wide at the ankle. I remembered our convo about crumpled pointy toes. No more boots for me this year while I await these most precious booties from H.
> 
> 
> 
> *Fab,* I don't want to jinx it but DH and I were in Porcelanosa and we agreed on bathroom tile that happens to be on sale for the rest of the year. I don't want to push it but we're inching closer to finishing the master bath. Perhaps we'll both have HGTV projects this year!
> 
> 
> 
> So Cafe, I'm just going to stop saying that I'm not buying things or that I'm being good because less than 3 days after such statements, an avalanche of shopping overwhelms me. Perhaps if I stop saying it, thinking that I'm so virtuous I'll behave! One can hope
> 
> 
> 
> This morning, bright and early I discovered a wealth of exotic CDCs on H.com. I promptly ran to get my CC and had purchased a Black GWH Gator before I even put my contacts in. Now at work, I realize there's also Geranium GHW available and again, as if in a trance I'm punching in another order! Geranium is a bold choice for me but I'm super into camel/red for Fall. I've gotten picky about my scales on exotics so they must arrive before I can celebrate but I can use the credit towards my boots or Fall scarves or of course return to .com. If by some miracle the scales on both are perfect, I think I might have DH "give" me one of them for our anniversary coming up in early October. I had some other stuff in mind but two unplanned CDCs might ***** the list. There's always my birthday and the holidays as well
> 
> 
> 
> My other purchase that I'm super excited about is this caramel suede coat from Frame. I just discovered this brand and their super stretchy, flattering on me denim. I had a long time credit with Shopbop, ordered them on a whim and they're my new favorite. I got flares already and skinnies on the way. Amazon checkout on Shopbop is frankly dangerous for me  The coat definitely exceeded my expectations, it's heavy, good skins and sewn well. You never know with these contemporary brands and I'm very happy. Now I need weather to wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the midst of a busy couple of months with work but feel less stressed, I think in part to more regular workouts! I hope everyone is having a wonderful day!!




Mrs O I saw this coat in a magazine somewhere and thought it looked amazing!! Alright I may have to copy!!!!
I'm glad you're shopping. I can't, so I am living through you!!! DH only has one client right now... He likes to have 3 or 4... SO I am biding my time for fall fashion..... And of course this is my favorite time of year!!!
DS and DD are both happy with their teachers and classes. DS has let me kiss and hug him both mornings so far.  He knows I am heartbroken. A junior!!! Where has the time gone? I am waiting for some minx to steal him away from me!! And then she will break his heart and I will have to kill her.. Or DD might... She adores her brother!! She is only 12, but she could be lethal!!! 
You are right  about the weather Mrs O. It has been high 60's in the mornings and gorgeous!! Evenings are incredible. I have donned my cowboy boots yet again with AG legging cords and an Ann Fontaine tunic. Perfect for this weather. 
I have found a new drink. The horse feather with rye whiskey, bitters and ginger beer ( more whiskey than ginger beer ha)
You may like it... You like scotch? I forget...
Hope everyone is having a fantastic day!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Hope everyone is having a great day so far! Finally got a chance to take pics. I usually don't repeat a design but this red is just the right shade. Here's PdV against my RC so you can see it's a very nice happy red. A birthday present to myself.  So glad my search for a red shawl is over.


 
Great bag and scarf combination!  Love the bracelets, too.


----------



## katekluet

MrsOwen, love the coat, such great proportions.
FabF, beautiful bracelets....so sweet of your DDs and their delight in their gift. My new eyeglass frames have the Atlas design of your bracelet on the sides....beautiful bangle.and the red CSGM looks wonderful with your bag.
I am looking forward to the before photos and cottage project....our own HGTVish project to follow!


----------



## Fabfashion

Croisette7 said:


> *Fabfashion*, it finally arrived, huge congratulations! It's a superb combo! And happy Bday too!


Thank you so much, Croissette7!  Your mod pic helped me to decide on this cw. So happy it turns out just right. I think I need to stick with bright colors from now on.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Fab! I'm so excited you got your PdV and for a special occasion! Your bday prezzies are amazing, good job DH and I love that your DDs are excited about your bracelet. They will feel so proud seeing you wear it everyday!
> 
> It sounds like it was a wonderful bday all around!





Madam Bijoux said:


> Great bag and scarf combination!  Love the bracelets, too.





katekluet said:


> MrsOwen, love the coat, such great proportions.
> FabF, beautiful bracelets....so sweet of your DDs and their delight in their gift. My new eyeglass frames have the Atlas design of your bracelet on the sides....beautiful bangle.and the red CSGM looks wonderful with your bag.
> I am looking forward to the before photos and cottage project....our own HGTVish project to follow!



Thank you, MrsO, Madam and Kate! I'm actually looking forward to cooler weather to wear my CSGM. It sure makes winter less daunting. 

Has anyone got a new CSGM from the FW season with higher cashmere content? I wonder how it compares to the previous ones. 

Why is it that things get terribly hectic the week before one's vacation? I haven't even started packing yet. I usually don't pack until a few days before a trip but now I have to pack for DDs too. At least I still have 6 days and if I can just stop shopping on Sephora.com long enough and focus on my trip, I'll be so far ahead.  BTW, I'll be trying out the new expandable Longchamp carry on that I got a while back. No H on this trip, may be a BV as it's lightweight.  

MrsO, congratulations on your new CDCs! I think you've been waiting for the black ghw for a while. Please share a mod pic when they arrive. I'm so tempted on the black one too but my gris fonce remains unworn and I worry that it may be kind of close in color. Plus, I'm hoping to save up for another Love bracelet by early next year. I already have a white one but I tried on a RG at the store the other day and I'm thinking it will make a nice pair. May be DH will gift me one as an anniversary present next year (I think the whisper in the ear trick while he slept really worked!).  So glad to hear you and your DH finally agreed on the tiles. When are you planning on installing them? I told DH that I'm picking all the materials on the inside and he can content himself with things like fireplace, water heater, water pump, etc.  Love your new coat! Nothing is more fun than shopping for fall clothes. I only picked up a pair of inexpensive menswear inspired shoes and nothing else (yet).

Freckles, your house will be so spic and span in no time! So sweet that your DS still lets you kiss him. He may be the 'heartbreaker' instead of the other way around. 

Kate, what HGTVish project are you planning? 

Hi to everyone else! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> But the best present of all is the one from DDs. I plan to engrave their first initials on the back of the heart. I can see myself wearing this everyday. It makes me smile whenever I wear it. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Fabfashion - Happy Belated Birthday!! Love all of your gifts.


----------



## Fabfashion

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Fabfashion - Happy Belated Birthday!! Love all of your gifts.


Thank you, SmoothCoatGirl! I'm not really a bracelet person but these ones are very special and the one from DDs makes me smile whenever I look at my wrist especially while I'm working on a computer at the office. Certainly cheers me up. 

How are you doing? Any trip into H lately or any fall shopping?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Hope everyone is having a great day so far! Finally got a chance to take pics. I usually don't repeat a design but this red is just the right shade. Here's PdV against my RC so you can see it's a very nice happy red. A birthday present to myself.  So glad my search for a red shawl is over.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



*Fabfashion*, happy birthday and congratulations to your presents! I love that atlas bracelet but bracelet from DD is super sweet! 



MrsOwen3 said:


> Hello Cafe!
> 
> *Freckles,* how are you enjoy your week now that the kids are back to school? Are they excited about their teachers for this year? Our weather was lovely Saturday but it's been hot again. The light in my office is shifting though and I can see Fall on the way.
> 
> *Mindi,* any new adventurous additions to the closet? I got an email about super pointy Valentino boots but they were wide at the ankle. I remembered our convo about crumpled pointy toes. No more boots for me this year while I await these most precious booties from H.
> 
> *Fab,* I don't want to jinx it but DH and I were in Porcelanosa and we agreed on bathroom tile that happens to be on sale for the rest of the year. I don't want to push it but we're inching closer to finishing the master bath. Perhaps we'll both have HGTV projects this year!
> 
> So Cafe, I'm just going to stop saying that I'm not buying things or that I'm being good because less than 3 days after such statements, an avalanche of shopping overwhelms me. Perhaps if I stop saying it, thinking that I'm so virtuous I'll behave! One can hope
> 
> This morning, bright and early I discovered a wealth of exotic CDCs on H.com. I promptly ran to get my CC and had purchased a Black GWH Gator before I even put my contacts in. Now at work, I realize there's also Geranium GHW available and again, as if in a trance I'm punching in another order! Geranium is a bold choice for me but I'm super into camel/red for Fall. I've gotten picky about my scales on exotics so they must arrive before I can celebrate but I can use the credit towards my boots or Fall scarves or of course return to .com. If by some miracle the scales on both are perfect, I think I might have DH "give" me one of them for our anniversary coming up in early October. I had some other stuff in mind but two unplanned CDCs might ***** the list. There's always my birthday and the holidays as well
> 
> My other purchase that I'm super excited about is this caramel suede coat from Frame. I just discovered this brand and their super stretchy, flattering on me denim. I had a long time credit with Shopbop, ordered them on a whim and they're my new favorite. I got flares already and skinnies on the way. Amazon checkout on Shopbop is frankly dangerous for me  The coat definitely exceeded my expectations, it's heavy, good skins and sewn well. You never know with these contemporary brands and I'm very happy. Now I need weather to wear it!
> 
> I'm in the midst of a busy couple of months with work but feel less stressed, I think in part to more regular workouts! I hope everyone is having a wonderful day!!





Freckles1 said:


> Mrs O I saw this coat in a magazine somewhere and thought it looked amazing!! Alright I may have to copy!!!!
> I'm glad you're shopping. I can't, so I am living through you!!! DH only has one client right now... He likes to have 3 or 4... SO I am biding my time for fall fashion..... And of course this is my favorite time of year!!!
> DS and DD are both happy with their teachers and classes. DS has let me kiss and hug him both mornings so far.  He knows I am heartbroken. A junior!!! Where has the time gone? I am waiting for some minx to steal him away from me!! And then she will break his heart and I will have to kill her.. Or DD might... She adores her brother!! She is only 12, but she could be lethal!!!
> You are right  about the weather Mrs O. It has been high 60's in the mornings and gorgeous!! Evenings are incredible. I have donned my cowboy boots yet again with AG legging cords and an Ann Fontaine tunic. Perfect for this weather.
> I have found a new drink. The horse feather with rye whiskey, bitters and ginger beer ( more whiskey than ginger beer ha)
> You may like it... You like scotch? I forget...
> Hope everyone is having a fantastic day!!



*MrsOwen *and *Freckles*, the suede coat from Frame is absolutely gorgeous! Too bad suede is not practical where I live. Too much rain! 

Speak of rain, our weather has taken a turn to be grey and rainy! Not encouraging! Although temperature is still held at circa 20C but some people are wearing winter padded coats!!!  I mean really? It's so depressing to see these winter coats around in August!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Has anyone got a new CSGM from the FW season with higher cashmere content? I wonder how it compares to the previous ones.



I have. The tyger tyger in blue/grey. But I must confess that since I brought it from France, I haven't even opened it! I have seen and tried a few at my home boutique too but to be honest I can't tell the difference at this point. But weather is still way to warm to wear CSGM so maybe I will know more once I start to wear it.


----------



## katekluet

MyCSGMs are still in their boxes....will try to compare....FabF, I meant that your cottage will be our Cafe,s own project to enjoy...no big projects here. 
MrsO, keep us posted on the bathroom remodel. How nice that will be!
Fab, I was at sephora getting more of that wonderful Boscia mask and the gal recommended their eye makeup remover....it is super, takes off every trace.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you, SmoothCoatGirl! I'm not really a bracelet person but these ones are very special and the one from DDs makes me smile whenever I look at my wrist especially while I'm working on a computer at the office. Certainly cheers me up.
> 
> How are you doing? Any trip into H lately or any fall shopping?



Both bracelets are beautiful.  I'm doing well but very busy with a few unplanned work projects. I went to H last month but not all of the fall scarves arrived,  I did pick up a KD bracelet in blue Izmir croc and a pair of oasis sandals when I was there.  I will probably visit H again sometime in September/October.  No fall shopping except for a non H handbag (Delvaux).  The weather is still very warm where I live.  

When do you leave for your vacation?  You must be getting excited.


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, MrsO--in reference to your kind query about new additions to my closet, I am over-budget for the year and am trying to be good.  It is very, very hard, as I love fall clothes and really love the whole boho, 70s thing that is big this season.  Not that I need a single thing; I don't. I am eyeing a Dries Van Noten jacquard, faux shearling-collared coat that I may ask my DH to give me for Christmas.  It is rad (IMO.  If anyone Googles it and finds it heinous, please don't tell me ).
I love your Frame suede coat, BTW.  Very chic, very understated, totally on-trend.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Hump Day, Ladies!

Thanks, xiangxiang! Is your TT cw05? That's the one I'm waiting for. There's one on H.com but I'm trying to be good and wait for my SA as I rarely buy anything from my local boutique as it is. I think if it doesn't show up by mid-October, I'm going the .com route. Would you be able to post a mod pic one day when you take it out? I'd love to see how this looks. Sorry to hear it's getting cooler there but a winter coat--that's crazy! 

SmoothCoatGirl, we're leaving next Tuesday evening. I am getting excited! I'm hoping to pop by the Barcelona H store just to see what they have. Not counting on much since I read that it's quite small. I doubt I'll have a chance to go to the one in Monte Carlo during our cruise stop although it'd be so cool to check out all the croc bags that are supposed to on display. 

Kate, which CSGMs did you get? Any pics to share? I tried samples of Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum and Origins Mega Bright Cream with SPF 30 from Sephora that I love so I ordered them. They seem to brighten my skin and make me look like I had tons of sleep. Not sure how well they'll work on my sun spots but they make me look very fresh and healthy. I'm going to swing by the store tomorrow/Friday to check out their eye mu remover. 

MrsO, I almost got the black gator CDC last night. Had it in my cart and nearly pressed the button but logic prevailed and I let it go. Now if I had seen the BI one, I might have got it.  

Hi Mindi, Freckles and everyone else. 

Hope everyone is having an amazing day!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Hump Day, Ladies!
> 
> Thanks, xiangxiang! Is your TT cw05? That's the one I'm waiting for. There's one on H.com but I'm trying to be good and wait for my SA as I rarely buy anything from my local boutique as it is. I think if it doesn't show up by mid-October, I'm going the .com route. Would you be able to post a mod pic one day when you take it out? I'd love to see how this looks. Sorry to hear it's getting cooler there but a winter coat--that's crazy!
> 
> SmoothCoatGirl, we're leaving next Tuesday evening. I am getting excited! I'm hoping to pop by the Barcelona H store just to see what they have. Not counting on much since I read that it's quite small. I doubt I'll have a chance to go to the one in Monte Carlo during our cruise stop although it'd be so cool to check out all the croc bags that are supposed to on display.
> 
> Kate, which CSGMs did you get? Any pics to share? I tried samples of Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum and Origins Mega Bright Cream with SPF 30 from Sephora that I love so I ordered them. They seem to brighten my skin and make me look like I had tons of sleep. Not sure how well they'll work on my sun spots but they make me look very fresh and healthy. I'm going to swing by the store tomorrow/Friday to check out their eye mu remover.
> 
> MrsO, I almost got the black gator CDC last night. Had it in my cart and nearly pressed the button but logic prevailed and I let it go. Now if I had seen the BI one, I might have got it.
> 
> Hi Mindi, Freckles and everyone else.
> 
> Hope everyone is having an amazing day!



Hi Fabfashion, you have motivated me so I took the TT shawl out. It's CW05 actually, with the grey tiger and blue background. I really like imperials too but I am not sure about which CW. I have asked my SA to look out for 3 CWs. I honest can't tell the difference in material compared to the old composition. Maybe time will tell I guess.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hello Cafe!
> 
> *Freckles,* how are you enjoy your week now that the kids are back to school? Are they excited about their teachers for this year? Our weather was lovely Saturday but it's been hot again. The light in my office is shifting though and I can see Fall on the way.
> 
> *Mindi,* any new adventurous additions to the closet? I got an email about super pointy Valentino boots but they were wide at the ankle. I remembered our convo about crumpled pointy toes. No more boots for me this year while I await these most precious booties from H.
> 
> *Fab,* I don't want to jinx it but DH and I were in Porcelanosa and we agreed on bathroom tile that happens to be on sale for the rest of the year. I don't want to push it but we're inching closer to finishing the master bath. Perhaps we'll both have HGTV projects this year!
> 
> So Cafe, I'm just going to stop saying that I'm not buying things or that I'm being good because less than 3 days after such statements, an avalanche of shopping overwhelms me. Perhaps if I stop saying it, thinking that I'm so virtuous I'll behave! One can hope
> 
> This morning, bright and early I discovered a wealth of exotic CDCs on H.com. I promptly ran to get my CC and had purchased a Black GWH Gator before I even put my contacts in. Now at work, I realize there's also Geranium GHW available and again, as if in a trance I'm punching in another order! Geranium is a bold choice for me but I'm super into camel/red for Fall. I've gotten picky about my scales on exotics so they must arrive before I can celebrate but I can use the credit towards my boots or Fall scarves or of course return to .com. If by some miracle the scales on both are perfect, I think I might have DH "give" me one of them for our anniversary coming up in early October. I had some other stuff in mind but two unplanned CDCs might ***** the list. There's always my birthday and the holidays as well
> 
> My other purchase that I'm super excited about is this caramel suede coat from Frame. I just discovered this brand and their super stretchy, flattering on me denim. I had a long time credit with Shopbop, ordered them on a whim and they're my new favorite. I got flares already and skinnies on the way. Amazon checkout on Shopbop is frankly dangerous for me  The coat definitely exceeded my expectations, it's heavy, good skins and sewn well. You never know with these contemporary brands and I'm very happy. Now I need weather to wear it!
> 
> I'm in the midst of a busy couple of months with work but feel less stressed, I think in part to more regular workouts! I hope everyone is having a wonderful day!!


MrsO, your new coat is going to be so cool! Just saw a similar one on Princess Sofia of Sweden on the royal fashion thread, post #1961: http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-style-threads/royalty-fashion-thread-904519-131.html Love it!

It could be all the chats about coats and cooler weather. I had a very good intention at lunch and went shopping for a bday prezzie for my BFF. No luck on that front but spotted a pair of dark burgundy Frye boots that will be perfect for fall. Couldn't help myself and brought them home. These will be the closest to cowboy boots I'll ever own. I blame Mindi, Freckles and MrsO for this acquisition.  I have such weakneesses for boots. There are 3 pairs from this past winter that are still in boxes. There were another pair of light olivey-gray Frye walking boots (flats) at the store that I'm still thinking about. Will see if I'm still thinking about them tomorrow.


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi Fabfashion, you have motivated me so I took the TT shawl out. It's CW05 actually, with the grey tiger and blue background. I really like imperials too but I am not sure about which CW. I have asked my SA to look out for 3 CWs. I honest can't tell the difference in material compared to the old composition. Maybe time will tell I guess.


TT 05 is gorgeous! Congrats! I'm just grateful that the weather here is still warm or I'll be pouncing on the one on h.com.


----------



## Sienna220

It could be all the chats about coats and cooler weather. I had a very good intention at lunch and went shopping for a bday prezzie for my BFF. No luck on that front but spotted a pair of dark burgundy Frye boots that will be perfect for fall. Couldn't help myself and brought them home. These will be the closest to cowboy boots I'll ever own. I blame Mindi, Freckles and MrsO for this acquisition.  I have such weakneesses for boots. There are 3 pairs from this past winter that are still in boxes. There were another pair of light olivey-gray Frye walking boots (flats) at the store that I'm still thinking about. Will see if I'm still thinking about them tomorrow. [/QUOTE]

Oh cute boots! Enjoy them!


----------



## katekluet

I think my TT is CW 03....looks good with my new Stella McCartney Camel  coat...saw lots of camel for fall in the stores. MrsO and I are right up in style ) I also got Boulevards in red and blue and green. They have a really beautiful dark CW of this but the design doesn't show as much.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> TT 05 is gorgeous! Congrats! I'm just grateful that the weather here is still warm or I'll be pouncing on the one on h.com.



*Fabfashion*, I confused myself. My TT shawl is CW04.


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> MrsO, your new coat is going to be so cool! Just saw a similar one on Princess Sofia of Sweden on the royal fashion thread, post #1961: http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-style-threads/royalty-fashion-thread-904519-131.html Love it!
> 
> It could be all the chats about coats and cooler weather. I had a very good intention at lunch and went shopping for a bday prezzie for my BFF. No luck on that front but spotted a pair of dark burgundy Frye boots that will be perfect for fall. Couldn't help myself and brought them home. These will be the closest to cowboy boots I'll ever own. I blame Mindi, Freckles and MrsO for this acquisition.  I have such weakneesses for boots. There are 3 pairs from this past winter that are still in boxes. There were another pair of light olivey-gray Frye walking boots (flats) at the store that I'm still thinking about. Will see if I'm still thinking about them tomorrow.




Fab those boots rock!!! I need a mod pic ASAP!!! I am wearing my RL riding boots today with my Burberry dress I bought this summer!! Bring on fall!!!!


----------



## MSO13

Thank you all for the compliments on my coat, I really love it! 

*Fab,* I have tried on this seasons shawls but didnt notice a huge difference. It was rumored that the content was the same, they were just rounding down before and now theyre rounding up but I have no idea if thats true or not. I think packing too far in advance is stressful, I like a methodical few hours the night before and then an hour in the morning. Somehow I feel like I forget less this way.  Love your new boots! I think Frye are great, theyre very reasonable for being well made. Ill post a pic of my Sunrise granny lace ups soon!

*Kate,* yes-were so on point for Fall with the camel. I think your new bag will look very chic with it  and I love Boulevards, I want the B/W and maybe the red/b/w but I need to see them and they are taking their time to get to my neck of the woods. I think Im going to be building up a bit a red collection to go with the camel. A red bag and some red scarves/shawls feel fresh to me for this Fall. I think Im just over buying gray/black for a while. 

*SmoothCG,* which Delvaux did you get? I know theyre popular with H fans as they are also so well made. I love some of their skins but never found a style that spoke to me. Yes, Fall scarves seem slow to arrive this year.

*Mindi*, I love Dries (as does Dharma if shes around) so i hope youre gifted the coat for Christmas, especially if you resist Fall! You can do it! I think staying off tPF would help with staying on the wagon but I dont seem to be able to do it!

*Xiangxiang,* I think Im going to try your CW of Tyger. I love this design but cant settle on a color. Im learning from experience that I need to chill out and wait and if none of the colors speak to me, I cant buy because I love the design. I love the gray in it!

*Freckles,* youre ready to go for Fall! It was still hot here and I had my early early morning so Im in a tee and what my husband refers to as my weirdo Hammer pants jeans today. Theyre interesting but so comfy. You know what the bonus of waiting on the Fall shopping is, you can catch the sales! I always go nuts early and then I have to sit out sale time, kicking myself. So theres the bright side but I know, its hard to resist! Your drink sounds cool but cant do certain grains because of an allergy. I do not drink much but whiskey was my thing in my more punk rock days.


----------



## MSO13

Well Cafe, I&#8217;m sorry to report that I owned my new CDCs for all of 2 hours. While I was very impressed that they didn&#8217;t cancel the order and shipped them right away, both of them had issues. They were large to medium asymmetrical shiny scaled skins but they both had creasing on the skin by the hardware. Not sure if it was due to the handling while making them or if they had been tried on. When I called because I decided just to get the money back, the service rep I spoke didn&#8217;t seem to believe me and i got nervous that they would say it was me so I called my SA and she said to bring them in and she&#8217;d take care of the return. She agreed they were flawed so I feel better. The plus side of an unexpected trip to the boutique is that I saw my new boots, I did not try them on as I was wearing the totally wrong outfit (see above  )and I was exhausted but if they fit, they are MINE and they are amazing! I cannot wait to show you guys and frankly the whole forum them, they are so so beautiful. I'm hoping to go back in the next few days!

I forgot to say that I also got to try on an 18cm Constance and thought it was so so cute and I totally get the appeal now. It's like number 312 on my priority list for H so I don't see one in my near future but I always love to see new things, especially a unicorn like BI 18cm. I also tried on a Chanel backpack that I was drooling over online but it didn't live up to my imagination-that's money saved right ; )


----------



## Fabfashion

Sienna220 said:


> Oh cute boots! Enjoy them!





Freckles1 said:


> Fab those boots rock!!! I need a mod pic  ASAP!!! I am wearing my RL riding boots today with my Burberry dress I  bought this summer!! Bring on fall!!!!



Thank you, Sienna and Freckles! The leather on the top is so soft. There are no zippers, just pull on. Freckles, I'll try to take pic tomorrow during the day. I went out for a little girls' night out and had dinner at this Hungarian resto. Everything was deep fried except the salad and cabbage roll. Lol. The food was good but I think I'll have to double my walk tomorrow. 



katekluet said:


> I think my TT is CW 03....looks good with my new Stella McCartney Camel  coat...saw lots of camel for fall in the stores. MrsO and I are right up in style ) I also got Boulevards in red and blue and green. They have a really beautiful dark CW of this but the design doesn't show as much.



You and MrsO are right on trend! I'll have to go dig out mine from the back of my closet. I think it'll look good with my red PdV. Congrats on your TT and Boulevards. Your TT cw03 is very pretty. I saw it at the store but not the right colors for me. My SA looked at me and wouldn't even let me try it on.  



xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Fabfashion*, I confused myself. My TT shawl is CW04.



CW04 is beautiful, xiangxiang. I'd have asked my SA for that cw too but it seems to have similar colors to my zebra pegasus. I wish the store will have different cws in soon so I can try them on in person. So hard to pick scarves from online pics and I've only seen the 03 and 15 so far.



http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Well Cafe, I&#8217;m sorry to report that I owned my new CDCs for all of 2 hours. While I was very impressed that they didn&#8217;t cancel the order and shipped them right away, both of them had issues. They were large to medium asymmetrical shiny scaled skins but they both had creasing on the skin by the hardware. Not sure if it was due to the handling while making them or if they had been tried on. When I called because I decided just to get the money back, the service rep I spoke didn&#8217;t seem to believe me and i got nervous that they would say it was me so I called my SA and she said to bring them in and she&#8217;d take care of the return. She agreed they were flawed so I feel better. The plus side of an unexpected trip to the boutique is that I saw my new boots, I did not try them on as I was wearing the totally wrong outfit (see above  )and I was exhausted but if they fit, they are MINE and they are amazing! I cannot wait to show you guys and frankly the whole forum them, they are so so beautiful. I'm hoping to go back in the next few days!
> 
> I forgot to say that I also got to try on an 18cm Constance and thought it was so so cute and I totally get the appeal now. It's like number 312 on my priority list for H so I don't see one in my near future but I always love to see new things, especially a unicorn like BI 18cm. I also tried on a Chanel backpack that I was drooling over online but it didn't live up to my imagination-that's money saved right ; )


MrsO, sorry to hear about your CDCs. Wonder why they creased like that. I only wore my geranium one all of 3 times but no crease or anything on it yet. I know you've waited a long time for the black one, hopefully, there'll be more stock in the future or your SA can locate one for you soon. At least your SA managed the return for you. They're too much money to not be perfect right out of the box.

On the backpack, now there'll more funds towards H.  Let us know how your boots turn out. I'm dying to see them.

I've decided to not worry about packing until Sunday. We're not leaving until Tuesday afternoon so there'll be plenty of time. We're going up to the cottage to meet with a plumber this Saturday. We discovered during inspection that we have a well. Not sure if it's got any water or all dried up. Then we'll go hang out at my BFF's cottage so my DDs can try out their new fishing rods. I don't fish so my friend will have to help them. I'm such a city girl who now owns a cottage. Lol.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## katekluet

Mrs O, Here's my new coat...shorter length great with pants, dressy or jeans. Bummer about the bracelets, glad your SA eased the return.
Fab, I once took my DD fishing at the ocean pier....we knew NOTHING. Bought bait and rented a rod. Put a big chuck of bait on it at she flung it out, a seagull or something grabbed it midair and we had a bird on the line....!!!! Thank goodness, a friendly fisher person helped release the bird unharmed, end of my fishing life.


----------



## katekluet

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thank you all for the compliments on my coat, I really love it!
> 
> *Fab,* I have tried on this seasons shawls but didnt notice a huge difference. It was rumored that the content was the same, they were just rounding down before and now theyre rounding up but I have no idea if thats true or not. I think packing too far in advance is stressful, I like a methodical few hours the night before and then an hour in the morning. Somehow I feel like I forget less this way.  Love your new boots! I think Frye are great, theyre very reasonable for being well made. Ill post a pic of my Sunrise granny lace ups soon!
> 
> *Kate,* yes-were so on point for Fall with the camel. I think your new bag will look very chic with it  and I love Boulevards, I want the B/W and maybe the red/b/w but I need to see them and they are taking their time to get to my neck of the woods. I think Im going to be building up a bit a red collection to go with the camel. A red bag and some red scarves/shawls feel fresh to me for this Fall. I think Im just over buying gray/black for a while.
> 
> *SmoothCG,* which Delvaux did you get? I know theyre popular with H fans as they are also so well made. I love some of their skins but never found a style that spoke to me. Yes, Fall scarves seem slow to arrive this year.
> 
> *Mindi*, I love Dries (as does Dharma if shes around) so i hope youre gifted the coat for Christmas, especially if you resist Fall! You can do it! I think staying off tPF would help with staying on the wagon but I dont seem to be able to do it!
> 
> *Xiangxiang,* I think Im going to try your CW of Tyger. I love this design but cant settle on a color. Im learning from experience that I need to chill out and wait and if none of the colors speak to me, I cant buy because I love the design. I love the gray in it!
> 
> *Freckles,* youre ready to go for Fall! It was still hot here and I had my early early morning so Im in a tee and what my husband refers to as my weirdo Hammer pants jeans today. Theyre interesting but so comfy. You know what the bonus of waiting on the Fall shopping is, you can catch the sales! I always go nuts early and then I have to sit out sale time, kicking myself. So theres the bright side but I know, its hard to resist! Your drink sounds cool but cant do certain grains because of an allergy. I do not drink much but whiskey was my thing in my more punk rock days.


MrsO, my SA is excited about the B/W Boulevards but it is not in yet. I did not notice a difference either in the new shawls.
Glad you like the small Constance....I just love mine and it will have its maiden voyage tomorrow for a BD dinner at a new-to-us resto, special menu with Veuve C. Champagne pairings.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Hump Day, Ladies!
> 
> Thanks, xiangxiang! Is your TT cw05? That's the one I'm waiting for. There's one on H.com but I'm trying to be good and wait for my SA as I rarely buy anything from my local boutique as it is. I think if it doesn't show up by mid-October, I'm going the .com route. Would you be able to post a mod pic one day when you take it out? I'd love to see how this looks. Sorry to hear it's getting cooler there but a winter coat--that's crazy!
> 
> SmoothCoatGirl, we're leaving next Tuesday evening. I am getting excited! I'm hoping to pop by the Barcelona H store just to see what they have. Not counting on much since I read that it's quite small. I doubt I'll have a chance to go to the one in Monte Carlo during our cruise stop although it'd be so cool to check out all the croc bags that are supposed to on display.
> 
> Kate, which CSGMs did you get? Any pics to share? I tried samples of Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum and Origins Mega Bright Cream with SPF 30 from Sephora that I love so I ordered them. They seem to brighten my skin and make me look like I had tons of sleep. Not sure how well they'll work on my sun spots but they make me look very fresh and healthy. I'm going to swing by the store tomorrow/Friday to check out their eye mu remover.
> 
> MrsO, I almost got the black gator CDC last night. Had it in my cart and nearly pressed the button but logic prevailed and I let it go. Now if I had seen the BI one, I might have got it.
> 
> Hi Mindi, Freckles and everyone else.
> 
> Hope everyone is having an amazing day!



You never know with H shopping you could be pleasantly surprised.  I was in Barcelona many years ago and loved it.  Sounds like a great trip.  Have fun!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thank you all for the compliments on my coat, I really love it!
> 
> *Fab,* I have tried on this seasons shawls but didnt notice a huge difference. It was rumored that the content was the same, they were just rounding down before and now theyre rounding up but I have no idea if thats true or not. I think packing too far in advance is stressful, I like a methodical few hours the night before and then an hour in the morning. Somehow I feel like I forget less this way.  Love your new boots! I think Frye are great, theyre very reasonable for being well made. Ill post a pic of my Sunrise granny lace ups soon!
> 
> *Kate,* yes-were so on point for Fall with the camel. I think your new bag will look very chic with it  and I love Boulevards, I want the B/W and maybe the red/b/w but I need to see them and they are taking their time to get to my neck of the woods. I think Im going to be building up a bit a red collection to go with the camel. A red bag and some red scarves/shawls feel fresh to me for this Fall. I think Im just over buying gray/black for a while.
> 
> *SmoothCG,* which Delvaux did you get? I know theyre popular with H fans as they are also so well made. I love some of their skins but never found a style that spoke to me. Yes, Fall scarves seem slow to arrive this year.
> 
> *Mindi*, I love Dries (as does Dharma if shes around) so i hope youre gifted the coat for Christmas, especially if you resist Fall! You can do it! I think staying off tPF would help with staying on the wagon but I dont seem to be able to do it!
> 
> *Xiangxiang,* I think Im going to try your CW of Tyger. I love this design but cant settle on a color. Im learning from experience that I need to chill out and wait and if none of the colors speak to me, I cant buy because I love the design. I love the gray in it!
> 
> *Freckles,* youre ready to go for Fall! It was still hot here and I had my early early morning so Im in a tee and what my husband refers to as my weirdo Hammer pants jeans today. Theyre interesting but so comfy. You know what the bonus of waiting on the Fall shopping is, you can catch the sales! I always go nuts early and then I have to sit out sale time, kicking myself. So theres the bright side but I know, its hard to resist! Your drink sounds cool but cant do certain grains because of an allergy. I do not drink much but whiskey was my thing in my more punk rock days.



MrsO - I got the Tempete style in Blue de Prusse.  The leather is calf souple and the size is MM.  The shoulder strap is a little longer than the strap on my K28 but that's not an issue for me.   I also wanted to look at the Le Brilliant  but there were no bags available in the MM size.  I think I saw a GM size and that was too large for me.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!

SCG, I'll have to look at Delvaux the next time I'm in NY at Barney's, they're very limited availability so I've never really gotten to handle them but I remember that the Tempete was cool and I liked the clasp. There's a Delvaux thread in the general bags section that I'll peek at once in a while. 

Kate, happy birthday and I hope you enjoy taking Ms Constance out for her maiden dinner this evening! 

Love the coat's style lines, very chic! Yes, Boulevards details in the larger size did it for me. I suspect I'll stick with the BW only but I would love to take at least a peek at the red as well. 

Fab, I think that sounds like a great plan for packing. I always have to do laundry before I pack so that's why I do it the night before. While folding all the clean stuff, I can pack at the same time! I'm excited for your trip!

I realized that CW 03 is the Tyger shawl that caught my eye, seems very Olive-y which I love especially in Fall so I've sent it to my SA. Without a doubt, it'll be hard to find as I think it's got a lot of muted shades to it but I think it's beautiful. Its on the France site but not US. DH is such a cat fan, I think this is one he would actually like to gift me so we'll see if I can find it or order it. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## katekluet

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> SCG, I'll have to look at Delvaux the next time I'm in NY at Barney's, they're very limited availability so I've never really gotten to handle them but I remember that the Tempete was cool and I liked the clasp. There's a Delvaux thread in the general bags section that I'll peek at once in a while.
> 
> Kate, happy birthday and I hope you enjoy taking Ms Constance out for her maiden dinner this evening!
> 
> Love the coat's style lines, very chic! Yes, Boulevards details in the larger size did it for me. I suspect I'll stick with the BW only but I would love to take at least a peek at the red as well.
> 
> Fab, I think that sounds like a great plan for packing. I always have to do laundry before I pack so that's why I do it the night before. While folding all the clean stuff, I can pack at the same time! I'm excited for your trip!
> 
> I realized that CW 03 is the Tyger shawl that caught my eye, seems very Olive-y which I love especially in Fall so I've sent it to my SA. Without a doubt, it'll be hard to find as I think it's got a lot of muted shades to it but I think it's beautiful. Its on the France site but not US. DH is such a cat fan, I think this is one he would actually like to gift me so we'll see if I can find it or order it.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


MrsO, this is the one I just got at my H store and it goes really well with camel....the colors look great in real life.


----------



## Rami00

katekluet said:


> Mrs O, Here's my new coat...shorter length great with pants, dressy or jeans. Bummer about the bracelets, glad your SA eased the return.
> Fab, I once took my DD fishing at the ocean pier....we knew NOTHING. Bought bait and rented a rod. Put a big chuck of bait on it at she flung it out, a seagull or something grabbed it midair and we had a bird on the line....!!!! Thank goodness, a friendly fisher person helped release the bird unharmed, end of my fishing life.


 
I love this coat!


----------



## Rami00

Just discovered this thread and this is my second post here.


I am still very new to CSGM world. I only have two pieces. Please don't kill me ..I'm sure this is a very basic stupid question. Is there is a big difference between silk twill and silk & cashmere shawls? Is one more delicate than the other? Do you prefer one more than the other? I was browsing Hermes website this morning and noticed it.

Thank you in advance. :kiss:


----------



## Mindi B

Silk twill is the 100% silk fabric used in the standard 90cm scarves, and in the "geant" summer twills.  The cashmere/silks you know about--they have a soft, sweater-like hand, and the 90cms you are probably familiar with as well--they are traditional, heavy silk.  So the two are very different, but of course neither is "better."  The all silks drape like, well, silks, and are more slippery to wear, while the cashmere blend is more the winter muffler of choice, as it is cozier and hangs onto (via more friction) the sweaters and coats it is often worn over.  The cashmeres are probably more delicate, at risk for pulls and snags and pilling, due to the soft cashmere fibers.  Does this make sense?  Hope so!


----------



## Rami00

Mindi B said:


> Silk twill is the 100% silk fabric used in the standard 90cm scarves, and in the "geant" summer twills.  The cashmere/silks you know about--they have a soft, sweater-like hand, and the 90cms you are probably familiar with as well--they are traditional, heavy silk.  So the two are very different, but of course neither is "better."  The all silks drape like, well, silks, and are more slippery to wear, while the cashmere blend is more the winter muffler of choice, as it is cozier and hangs onto (via more friction) the sweaters and coats it is often worn over.  The cashmeres are probably more delicate, at risk for pulls and snags and pilling, due to the soft cashmere fibers.  Does this make sense?  Hope so!



I didn't know 140x140 size also came in silk twill too. I learnt something new today 

Thank you Mindi xx


----------



## Mindi B

You are most welcome!  Glad it was somewhat helpful!  There is always more to know about Hermes. . . .


----------



## MSO13

katekluet said:


> MrsO, this is the one I just got at my H store and it goes really well with camel....the colors look great in real life.




Of course you got it, we're subliminal twins this season! [emoji3]

My boutique did not order it as I suspected but I'm sure my SA can track it down

PS hope you're having a wonderful birthday dinner tonight!


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Silk twill is the 100% silk fabric used in the standard 90cm scarves, and in the "geant" summer twills.  The cashmere/silks you know about--they have a soft, sweater-like hand, and the 90cms you are probably familiar with as well--they are traditional, heavy silk.  So the two are very different, but of course neither is "better."  The all silks drape like, well, silks, and are more slippery to wear, while the cashmere blend is more the winter muffler of choice, as it is cozier and hangs onto (via more friction) the sweaters and coats it is often worn over.  The cashmeres are probably more delicate, at risk for pulls and snags and pilling, due to the soft cashmere fibers.  Does this make sense?  Hope so!




Great explanation Mindi!!


----------



## MSO13

Rami00 said:


> I didn't know 140x140 size also came in silk twill too. I learnt something new today
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mindi xx




There are two weights of silk twill, the plume and the regular. Plume is thinner and drapes softly but not quite as softly as a chiffon mouselline. I love the 140cm silks and have both weights in the bandana and Tapis Persans. 

I throw them on just like a cashmere but they are slippery so there is more adjusting during the day.


----------



## Fabfashion

Welcome, Rami! I've learned so much about H and other fun stuff from all the smart, knowledgeable, helpful and supportive ladies here on the cafe. CSGM also comes in 90s too but they have fringe. The older styles have no fringe. I'm a bit clumsy and tend to snag things so I don't own any in 90s size. You can check H.com US website, there are some there. Once you go down the CSGM road then there will be no turning back.  It's quite addictive. I find I rarely use my regular silks now but am loving CSGMs. I find them more useful for the climate here. They can be worn over/under a coat or worn as part of an outfit or used as a shawl in the summer when the room is too cold from air conditioning. I've also recently discovered mousseline which I find is easy to wear on cool spring summer days. Check out the CSGM thread in the clubhouse for beautiful mod pics. 

Kate, hope you're having a wonderful birthday! Your new coat is so classy and chic. 

MrsO, hope your SA finds TT03 for you. It'll go nicely with a camel coat just like Kate said. And how about with your ombre lizzie CDC?

Ladies, I was rather bad today. Went shopping and found bday prezzie for my BFF (this is the good part). Then saw some leather jackets on display so I tried them on. They didn't fit quite right so I left empty handed. But with moto jackets still on the brain, I headed for the shoes to see if the olivey-grey Frye boots were still there. Couldn't find them and panicked. How could they be sold out? They couldn't possibly have a run on Frye boots since I left the store yesterday? Finally found them and decided the color is just so different than anything I own (mostly black and brown) that I must have them. Then I saw another pair, different style in black. I must confess that I own at least 15 pairs of black boots--I don't dare count. Now this pair just channels biker chick. Would definitely look good with a moto jacket. If you see me in person, I'm mostly in dressy boots so this is quite a different spin for me. These, well, I'll try to take pic tomorrow to show you so you can see why I can't just leave them at the store. I think I'm done shopping for fall boots now--3 pairs in less than 24 hours. Thank goodness they're very reasonable. I can at least plea that. 

Good night, everyone. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> SCG, I'll have to look at Delvaux the next time I'm in NY at Barney's, they're very limited availability so I've never really gotten to handle them but I remember that the Tempete was cool and I liked the clasp. There's a Delvaux thread in the general bags section that I'll peek at once in a while.
> 
> Kate, happy birthday and I hope you enjoy taking Ms Constance out for her maiden dinner this evening!
> 
> Love the coat's style lines, very chic! Yes, Boulevards details in the larger size did it for me. I suspect I'll stick with the BW only but I would love to take at least a peek at the red as well.
> 
> Fab, I think that sounds like a great plan for packing. I always have to do laundry before I pack so that's why I do it the night before. While folding all the clean stuff, I can pack at the same time! I'm excited for your trip!
> 
> I realized that CW 03 is the Tyger shawl that caught my eye, seems very Olive-y which I love especially in Fall so I've sent it to my SA. Without a doubt, it'll be hard to find as I think it's got a lot of muted shades to it but I think it's beautiful. Its on the France site but not US. DH is such a cat fan, I think this is one he would actually like to gift me so we'll see if I can find it or order it.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day!



MrsO - yes, I like the clasp too and the bag is not difficult to open and close.  I have also popped into the Delvaux forum to get more information.  I kept going back and forth about Delvaux until I went to Barneys and looked at a Tempete GM. The Barneys SA I talked with said they don't get many bags in my location and when they come in they are sold very quickly.  I placed the order for my bag when I was in Belgium a few months ago,  The favorable exchange rate helped with my decision. 

I love the TT CSGM in CW 3 as well as a few others.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> Welcome, Rami! I've learned so much about H and other fun stuff from all the smart, knowledgeable, helpful and supportive ladies here on the cafe. CSGM also comes in 90s too but they have fringe. The older styles have no fringe. I'm a bit clumsy and tend to snag things so I don't own any in 90s size. You can check H.com US website, there are some there. Once you go down the CSGM road then there will be no turning back.  It's quite addictive. I find I rarely use my regular silks now but am loving CSGMs. I find them more useful for the climate here. They can be worn over/under a coat or worn as part of an outfit or used as a shawl in the summer when the room is too cold from air conditioning. I've also recently discovered mousseline which I find is easy to wear on cool spring summer days. Check out the CSGM thread in the clubhouse for beautiful mod pics.
> 
> Kate, hope you're having a wonderful birthday! Your new coat is so classy and chic.
> 
> MrsO, hope your SA finds TT03 for you. It'll go nicely with a camel coat just like Kate said. And how about with your ombre lizzie CDC?
> 
> Ladies, I was rather bad today. Went shopping and found bday prezzie for my BFF (this is the good part). Then saw some leather jackets on display so I tried them on. They didn't fit quite right so I left empty handed. But with moto jackets still on the brain, I headed for the shoes to see if the olivey-grey Frye boots were still there. Couldn't find them and panicked. How could they be sold out? They couldn't possibly have a run on Frye boots since I left the store yesterday? Finally found them and decided the color is just so different than anything I own (mostly black and brown) that I must have them. Then I saw another pair, different style in black. I must confess that I own at least 15 pairs of black boots--I don't dare count. Now this pair just channels biker chick. Would definitely look good with a moto jacket. If you see me in person, I'm mostly in dressy boots so this is quite a different spin for me. These, well, I'll try to take pic tomorrow to show you so you can see why I can't just leave them at the store. I think I'm done shopping for fall boots now--3 pairs in less than 24 hours. Thank goodness they're very reasonable. I can at least plea that.
> 
> Good night, everyone. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Fabfashion - I had a feeling you were going to end up with the Frye boors based on your previous updates.  At least you can justify the reasonable price and the climate where you live.  I bought a pair of boots last month which I certainly did not need but they were very reasonably priced as well.


----------



## Rami00

MrsOwen3 said:


> There are two weights of silk twill, the plume and the regular. Plume is thinner and drapes softly but not quite as softly as a chiffon mouselline. I love the 140cm silks and have both weights in the bandana and Tapis Persans.
> I throw them on just like a cashmere but they are slippery so there is more adjusting during the day.


WOW there are two weights of silk twill too! I came to the right thread for knowledge. Thank you Mrs Owen  


Fabfashion said:


> Welcome, Rami! I've learned so much about H and other fun stuff from all the smart, knowledgeable, helpful and supportive ladies here on the cafe. CSGM also comes in 90s too but they have fringe. The older styles have no fringe. I'm a bit clumsy and tend to snag things so I don't own any in 90s size. You can check H.com US website, there are some there. Once you go down the CSGM road then there will be no turning back.  It's quite addictive. I find I rarely use my regular silks now but am loving CSGMs. I find them more useful for the climate here. They can be worn over/under a coat or worn as part of an outfit or used as a shawl in the summer when the room is too cold from air conditioning. I've also recently discovered mousseline which I find is easy to wear on cool spring summer days. Check out the CSGM thread in the clubhouse for beautiful mod pics.
> 
> 
> Kate, hope you're having a wonderful birthday! Your new coat is so classy and chic.
> 
> MrsO, hope your SA finds TT03 for you. It'll go nicely with a camel coat just like Kate said. And how about with your ombre lizzie CDC?
> 
> Ladies, I was rather bad today. Went shopping and found bday prezzie for my BFF (this is the good part). Then saw some leather jackets on display so I tried them on. They didn't fit quite right so I left empty handed. But with moto jackets still on the brain, I headed for the shoes to see if the olivey-grey Frye boots were still there. Couldn't find them and panicked. How could they be sold out? They couldn't possibly have a run on Frye boots since I left the store yesterday? Finally found them and decided the color is just so different than anything I own (mostly black and brown) that I must have them. Then I saw another pair, different style in black. I must confess that I own at least 15 pairs of black boots--I don't dare count. Now this pair just channels biker chick. Would definitely look good with a moto jacket. If you see me in person, I'm mostly in dressy boots so this is quite a different spin for me. These, well, I'll try to take pic tomorrow to show you so you can see why I can't just leave them at the store. I think I'm done shopping for fall boots now--3 pairs in less than 24 hours. Thank goodness they're very reasonable. I can at least plea that.
> 
> Good night, everyone.


 
Thank you Fabfashion! This thread has unbelievable amount of knowledge. Seriously, I am always wow'd! I only have one silk scarf (Thank god! I never reach for it anymore..now that I have two CSGM). And, I just learned that CSGM also comes in 90s, silk comes in two weights. I am just getting started. I will drop by the boutique to see the silk twill in 140 - I am very curious to see it. Happy Friday! :kiss:


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Friday, everyone! It's finally very sunny and the temperature's just right. Lunch with 3 GFs at a gourmet burger bar later so no shopping today. 



SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Fabfashion - I had a feeling you were going to end up with the Frye boors based on your previous updates. At least you can justify the reasonable price and the climate where you live. I bought a pair of boots last month which I certainly did not need but they were very reasonably priced as well.


 
Hi SmoothCoatGirl, I'm so obvious! Hehe.  I think I have boots addiction.  The weather is warming up so I won't be wearing my boots until after I return from my trip. I googled up Delvaux--they're so pretty. Congrats! I don't think we can get them here or at least I haven't seen any. I like the Madame collection especially the light mint Madame pochette polo clutch I saw on Lyst: https://www.lyst.ca/delvaux/?sem=1&_country=CA&atc_medium=cpc&atc_source=google&atc_campaign=CA_-_Delvaux_-_T1&atc_content=CA_-_Delvaux_-_Brand_-_Core_%5BExact%5D&atc_term=delvaux&ad=n00b&view=trending&atc_country=CA&atc_grouping=Adwords&gclid=COe3k9v3y8cCFYeRHwod2GcJPQ&gclsrc=aw.ds




Rami00 said:


> WOW there are two weights of silk twill too! I came to the right thread for knowledge. Thank you Mrs Owen
> 
> Thank you Fabfashion! This thread has unbelievable amount of knowledge. Seriously, I am always wow'd! I only have one silk scarf (Thank god! I never reach for it anymore..now that I have two CSGM). And, I just learned that CSGM also comes in 90s, silk comes in two weights. I am just getting started. I will drop by the boutique to see the silk twill in 140 - I am very curious to see it. Happy Friday! :kiss:


 
Rami, I've seen a number of ladies wear the giant silk as a maxi halter dress. You can see how it's tied on the H app or on h.com site as well. 

Hope everyone have a fantastic day!


----------



## Fabfashion

Here's the over the knee biker chick Frye boots I got.


----------



## Rami00

wow! These boots are perfection. O God..I need a pair too. I could smell Fall creeping in especially in the mornings.


----------



## Fabfashion

Rami00 said:


> wow! These boots are perfection. O God..I need a pair too. I could smell Fall creeping in especially in the mornings.


Thanks, Rami! Come be my boots twin.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Here's the over the knee biker chick Frye boots I got.



Those are awesome Fab, a little bit biker but I could see you making them polished too. Plus there's always weekends!


----------



## MSO13

Rami00 said:


> WOW there are two weights of silk twill too! I came to the right thread for knowledge. Thank you Mrs Owen
> 
> 
> Thank you Fabfashion! This thread has unbelievable amount of knowledge. Seriously, I am always wow'd! I only have one silk scarf (Thank god! I never reach for it anymore..now that I have two CSGM). And, I just learned that CSGM also comes in 90s, silk comes in two weights. I am just getting started. I will drop by the boutique to see the silk twill in 140 - I am very curious to see it. Happy Friday! :kiss:



Hi Rami,

Here's a thread on GM Silks 

Here's two pics of a bandana GM and a plume GM Tapis Persans


----------



## Rami00

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Rami,
> 
> Here's a thread on GM Silks
> 
> Here's two pics of a bandana GM and a plume GM Tapis Persans



O you look fabulous! Thank you for the link and posting your pics. I just crossed over to another world lol


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> Here's the over the knee biker chick Frye boots I got.



Fabfashion - your new boots are beautiful.  I couldn't pull them off because I'm too short but I think they are great.

The Delvaux Madame pochette is a very pretty color.


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> Ah, MrsO--in reference to your kind query about new additions to my closet, I am over-budget for the year and am trying to be good.  It is very, very hard, as I love fall clothes and really love the whole boho, 70s thing that is big this season.  Not that I need a single thing; I don't. I am eyeing a Dries Van Noten jacquard, faux shearling-collared coat that I may ask my DH to give me for Christmas.  It is rad (IMO.  If anyone Googles it and finds it heinous, please don't tell me ).
> I love your Frame suede coat, BTW.  Very chic, very understated, totally on-trend.





MrsOwen3 said:


> Thank you all for the compliments on my coat, I really love it!
> 
> *Fab,* I have tried on this seasons shawls but didnt notice a huge difference. It was rumored that the content was the same, they were just rounding down before and now theyre rounding up but I have no idea if thats true or not. I think packing too far in advance is stressful, I like a methodical few hours the night before and then an hour in the morning. Somehow I feel like I forget less this way.  Love your new boots! I think Frye are great, theyre very reasonable for being well made. Ill post a pic of my Sunrise granny lace ups soon!
> 
> *Kate,* yes-were so on point for Fall with the camel. I think your new bag will look very chic with it  and I love Boulevards, I want the B/W and maybe the red/b/w but I need to see them and they are taking their time to get to my neck of the woods. I think Im going to be building up a bit a red collection to go with the camel. A red bag and some red scarves/shawls feel fresh to me for this Fall. I think Im just over buying gray/black for a while.
> 
> *SmoothCG,* which Delvaux did you get? I know theyre popular with H fans as they are also so well made. I love some of their skins but never found a style that spoke to me. Yes, Fall scarves seem slow to arrive this year.
> 
> *Mindi*, I love Dries (as does Dharma if shes around) so i hope youre gifted the coat for Christmas, especially if you resist Fall! You can do it! I think staying off tPF would help with staying on the wagon but I dont seem to be able to do it!
> 
> *Xiangxiang,* I think Im going to try your CW of Tyger. I love this design but cant settle on a color. Im learning from experience that I need to chill out and wait and if none of the colors speak to me, I cant buy because I love the design. I love the gray in it!
> 
> *Freckles,* youre ready to go for Fall! It was still hot here and I had my early early morning so Im in a tee and what my husband refers to as my weirdo Hammer pants jeans today. Theyre interesting but so comfy. You know what the bonus of waiting on the Fall shopping is, you can catch the sales! I always go nuts early and then I have to sit out sale time, kicking myself. So theres the bright side but I know, its hard to resist! Your drink sounds cool but cant do certain grains because of an allergy. I do not drink much but whiskey was my thing in my more punk rock days.



Did someone say "Dries"? (....climbing out of lurkdom to happily discuss fall fashion)  Mindi, I loooooove that coat and not only have my name on it at my friend's boutique, but preordered at BG just in case there was a problem. It's amazing IMO but I have a thing for impractical coats in general especially when they are designed by DVN. I feel much comfort in knowing that you love it too, since it is pretty quirky. I can tell by your posts that we could probably get in a lot of trouble if we shopped together.
MrsO, I love your coat and can't wait to see these boots!! Please hurry and show us! I have been lying low on TPF to avoid getting caught in fall scarf frenzy and try to focus on some new nonH things in my wardrobe and personal life that are more important right now. Although when an exotic CDC avalanche happens on H.Com it's as if all rational thought goes out the window and I'm stalking the website, lol. While I'm sorry to hear that you did not have luck with your CDC purchases, it brought me back to earth and the FOMO has worn off 
Hi everyone! It's so nice to hear of new building plans, and fall boot purchases! I hope all is well and I'll try to pop in more! Xo


----------



## dharma

Rami00 said:


> O you look fabulous! Thank you for the link and posting your pics. I just crossed over to another world lol



Hi Rami!  Welcome to the cafe! If you love the larger scarves, don't forget to checkout the GM dip dyes.....Heaven!!


----------



## Mindi B

dharma said:


> *Did someone say "Dries"? (....climbing out of lurkdom to happily discuss fall fashion)  Mindi, I loooooove that coat and not only have my name on it at my friend's boutique, but preordered at BG just in case there was a problem. It's amazing IMO but I have a thing for impractical coats in general especially when they are designed by DVN. I feel much comfort in knowing that you love it too, since it is pretty quirky. I can tell by your posts that we could probably get in a lot of trouble if we shopped together.*



YAY!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Rami,
> 
> Here's a thread on GM Silks
> 
> Here's two pics of a bandana GM and a plume GM Tapis Persans


 
The TP is gorgeous, MrsO! I don't think I've seen this mod pic before. Based on this coloring, I think the TT03 will look fab on you.



SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Fabfashion - your new boots are beautiful. I couldn't pull them off because I'm too short but I think they are great.
> 
> The Delvaux Madame pochette is a very pretty color.


 
SmoothCoatGirl, I'm short too at only 5'1". Never thought I could do over the knees boots but this pair fits nicely over my knees and not riding up to my ears, er I meant thighs. You should check them out. We can be boots triplets with Rami.  I think they will look great over skinnies or tights and shouldn't be overwhelming. I think I'm going venture over and try the Stuart Weitzman over the knees.


----------



## Fabfashion

dharma said:


> Did someone say "Dries"? (....climbing out of lurkdom to happily discuss fall fashion)  Mindi, I loooooove that coat and not only have my name on it at my friend's boutique, but preordered at BG just in case there was a problem. It's amazing IMO but I have a thing for impractical coats in general especially when they are designed by DVN. I feel much comfort in knowing that you love it too, since it is pretty quirky. I can tell by your posts that we could probably get in a lot of trouble if we shopped together.
> MrsO, I love your coat and can't wait to see these boots!! Please hurry and show us! I have been lying low on TPF to avoid getting caught in fall scarf frenzy and try to focus on some new nonH things in my wardrobe and personal life that are more important right now. Although when an exotic CDC avalanche happens on H.Com it's as if all rational thought goes out the window and I'm stalking the website, lol. While I'm sorry to hear that you did not have luck with your CDC purchases, it brought me back to earth and the FOMO has worn off
> Hi everyone! It's so nice to hear of new building plans, and fall boot purchases! I hope all is well and I'll try to pop in more! Xo


Hi dharma!  So nice to see you pop by! You were missed! Please share with us what non-H things you got. I'm getting ready for fall and if you or anyone see a nice black leather moto jacket, please let me know. I'm a little down that the Vince ones I tried on yesterday didn't fit well--they were on sale too!


----------



## MSO13

Rami00 said:


> O you look fabulous! Thank you for the link and posting your pics. I just crossed over to another world lol





Fabfashion said:


> The TP is gorgeous, MrsO! I don't think I've seen this mod pic before. Based on this coloring, I think the TT03 will look fab on you.
> 
> 
> 
> SmoothCoatGirl, I'm short too at only 5'1". Never thought I could do over the knees boots but this pair fits nicely over my knees and not riding up to my ears, er I meant thighs. You should check them out. We can be boots triplets with Rami.  I think they will look great over skinnies or tights and shouldn't be overwhelming. I think I'm going venture over and try the Stuart Weitzman over the knees.



Thank you Fab and Rami!

Rami, this thread should be renamed the Hermes Enablers Cafe! We're a very encouraging bunch here, it can be dangerous but do let us know if you find a giant silk you love.


----------



## Rami00

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thank you Fab and Rami!
> 
> Rami, this thread should be renamed the Hermes Enablers Cafe! We're a very encouraging bunch here, it can be dangerous but do let us know if you find a giant silk you love.



Haha! I figured. Les Clés 140 in silk twill started this all. 

I'm going to see my SA on Tuesday.. Keep you guys posted. Enjoy your weekend :kiss:


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Did someone say "Dries"? (....climbing out of lurkdom to happily discuss fall fashion)  Mindi, I loooooove that coat and not only have my name on it at my friend's boutique, but preordered at BG just in case there was a problem. It's amazing IMO but I have a thing for impractical coats in general especially when they are designed by DVN. I feel much comfort in knowing that you love it too, since it is pretty quirky. I can tell by your posts that we could probably get in a lot of trouble if we shopped together.
> MrsO, I love your coat and can't wait to see these boots!! Please hurry and show us! I have been lying low on TPF to avoid getting caught in fall scarf frenzy and try to focus on some new nonH things in my wardrobe and personal life that are more important right now. Although when an exotic CDC avalanche happens on H.Com it's as if all rational thought goes out the window and I'm stalking the website, lol. While I'm sorry to hear that you did not have luck with your CDC purchases, it brought me back to earth and the FOMO has worn off
> Hi everyone! It's so nice to hear of new building plans, and fall boot purchases! I hope all is well and I'll try to pop in more! Xo



Ha, I knew a little Dries convo would lure you out of lurkdom   I just looked up the coat on BG's site, I love it!

I understand about not wanting to get caught in the frenzy, I seem to be a little more chilled out this season then last Fall. I think H in general as a brand is a total FOMO experience. Stock is so limited and sporadic, every new reveal gives me a tiny pang of that. These boots are a little bit like that, H only sent 12 pair or so to the US so I was actually quite sure I wouldn't be able to get them without going to a different boutique but my SM and SA pulled strings and got them in for me. I've actually been doing the rounds at all the department stores seeing if I can find another boot that compares to these but I'm stuck on them. The regret of passing on them would stick with me a while I think so that tells me to go for it. I had no such qualms about returning my long awaited Black Gator CDC and a year ago I would have tried to live with the flaw because I'd be afraid of never finding it again. 

What non H shopping have you been up to? Hope to see you in the Cafe soon!!


----------



## MSO13

Evening cafe!!

I'm feeling great this evening. Last night I came home and started a simple little project, refold the tee shirt drawer. It turned into a 3 hour cleanout of 3 closets and the result was I took 3 giant bags of clothes to a local place that will take them for cash or trade and walked away with enough to buy a bracelet, not a CDC but perhaps a black ghw micro rivale to go with my new boots! I'm down 2 sizes in jeans so I got rid of all the ones in larger sizes and have edited my basics down to what I really wear, instead of hanging on to so much stuff because I love it but never wear it. I also let me staff pick through some of the leftovers and they were so excited. I know it's early for resolutions but I'm really trying to focus on better quality over quantity as much as possible. All the semi-disposable clothing was stressing me out with clutter. I'm not heading in to very high end RTW territory as it doesn't suit my lifestyle but I am going to be looking at more pieces like my blazer from The Row which is well made, wearing well and a good classic piece that I can have for a very long time. Its forcing me to come up with some sort of evaluation which I hope will curb some of my impulse buys. 

Anyway, I think these ankle boots from H fit the "forever" category and I plan to go to H sometime this weekend so I will definitely share with you guys first if/when I get them and bonus-I can stay anonymous while showing my feet so I'll take a mod pic 

I have weekend work but will pop by Sunday, hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## andee

Mindi B said:


> Ah, MrsO--in reference to your kind query about new additions to my closet, I am over-budget for the year and am trying to be good.  It is very, very hard, as I love fall clothes and really love the whole boho, 70s thing that is big this season.  Not that I need a single thing; I don't. I am eyeing a Dries Van Noten jacquard, faux shearling-collared coat that I may ask my DH to give me for Christmas.  It is rad (IMO.  If anyone Googles it and finds it heinous, please don't tell me ).
> I love your Frame suede coat, BTW.  Very chic, very understated, totally on-trend.



Mindi, Do you have a link? I am wondering if it is the same one I have staring at BG?

Love your quirky taste.


----------



## Mindi B

MrsOwen3 said:


> Evening cafe!!
> 
> I'm feeling great this evening. Last night I came home and started a simple little project, refold the tee shirt drawer. It turned into a 3 hour cleanout of 3 closets and the result was I took 3 giant bags of clothes to a local place that will take them for cash or trade and walked away with enough to buy a bracelet, not a CDC but perhaps a black ghw micro rivale to go with my new boots! I'm down 2 sizes in jeans so I got rid of all the ones in larger sizes and have edited my basics down to what I really wear, instead of hanging on to so much stuff because I love it but never wear it. I also let me staff pick through some of the leftovers and they were so excited. I know it's early for resolutions but I'm really trying to focus on better quality over quantity as much as possible. All the semi-disposable clothing was stressing me out with clutter. I'm not heading in to very high end RTW territory as it doesn't suit my lifestyle but I am going to be looking at more pieces like my blazer from The Row which is well made, wearing well and a good classic piece that I can have for a very long time. Its forcing me to come up with some sort of evaluation which I hope will curb some of my impulse buys.
> 
> Anyway, I think these ankle boots from H fit the "forever" category and I plan to go to H sometime this weekend so I will definitely share with you guys first if/when I get them and bonus-I can stay anonymous while showing my feet so I'll take a mod pic
> 
> I have weekend work but will pop by Sunday, hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!



MrsO, this perfectly describes what I have been trying to do in my closet, with limited and sporadic success.  I would rather feel I can indulge in a very few really nice pieces each season and skip the wallet-draining disposable stuff altogether.  (Just like you, my lifestyle doesn't require the most extravagant items, but I do love high-quality basics, especially jackets and knits.)  I can get trend-dazed and lose my way, so I need to stay focused on the look(s) I gravitate towards and always seem to return to.  Maybe I need a "mood board" to remind myself what I wear in the real world (not in my fantasy world where I scamper around European capitals in a cloud of paparazzi).  I actually need a sponsor, as in 12-step programs, to whom I can turn when I am tempted, "But it's 40% off and there's only one left in my size and all the bloggers are wearing it!"  Mindi, sweetheart, all the bloggers got it for free, will wear it once, and--key point here--are thirty years younger than you.  Back away, Mindi.


----------



## Mindi B

andee, sorry, no link, but it's the full-length, gold jacquard coat with the fuzzy shearling-look collar.  Quirky for sure!  My only hope is that this sort of thing is so not trendy that it won't look dated too quickly.


----------



## andee

Mindi B said:


> andee, sorry, no link, but it's the full-length, gold jacquard coat with the fuzzy shearling-look collar.  Quirky for sure!  My only hope is that this sort of thing is so not trendy that it won't look dated too quickly.




Mindi, yep dat one. I need to try it on even if I don't buy it.

There is not a place I know where I could where it.I have a closet full of
furs and coats. I don't think any of them are dated, just no place to go.
Poor things.


----------



## Mindi B

andee said:


> Mindi, yep dat one. I need to try it on even if I don't buy it.
> 
> There is not a place I know where I could where it.I have a closet full of
> furs and coats. I don't think any of them are dated, just no place to go.
> Poor things.



I hear you.  I have a coat problem.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The T & Co. Soleste sisters out for a stroll:


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> The T & Co. Soleste sisters out for a stroll:



Stunning Madam! I hope you're all having a wonderful Sunday!

I'm about to reveal my own sort of bling, in the form of many Medors


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe, 

I promised I would share with you all first if I brought home my prize of Fall Winter, the "Lou" Boot in Black Box with Gold Hardware and today I did! This my first pair of H shoes/boots and I am astounded at how stunning they are. They are instantly comfortable and really are just my style, luxe punk . I'll post many more photos in a reveal thread but I'll leave you guys with a mod shot!

Thanks for letting me share, I brought home some other black and gold goodies to go with of course!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Stunning Madam! I hope you're all having a wonderful Sunday!
> 
> I'm about to reveal my own sort of bling, in the form of many Medors



Can't wait to see them.  I love Medors.


----------



## Mindi B

OH, OH, OH!  Super, uber, mucho medor magnificence!  LOVE!


----------



## Mulan16

Madam Bijoux said:


> The T & Co. Soleste sisters out for a stroll:



Wow! I bet these are just mesmerizing in real life!


----------



## Mulan16

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Kate and all your lovely ladies, here is the bracelet to commemorate my trip to SoF this year. With its matching ring. H d'Ancre in rose gold.



These look just perfectly delicate and pretty on you! Thanks for sharing... Love rose gold too!


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> The T & Co. Soleste sisters out for a stroll:




Madam you never disappoint. Fabulous as always!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> 
> 
> I promised I would share with you all first if I brought home my prize of Fall Winter, the "Lou" Boot in Black Box with Gold Hardware and today I did! This my first pair of H shoes/boots and I am astounded at how stunning they are. They are instantly comfortable and really are just my style, luxe punk . I'll post many more photos in a reveal thread but I'll leave you guys with a mod shot!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, I brought home some other black and gold goodies to go with of course!




MrsO rock n roll it lady!!! I am feeling a Joan Jett vibe and am digging it!!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Mulan16 said:


> Wow! I bet these are just mesmerizing in real life!





Freckles1 said:


> Madam you never disappoint. Fabulous as always!!!!



Thank you, Mulan16 and Freckles1.  It's difficult to get good pictures of diamonds.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> OH, OH, OH!  Super, uber, mucho medor magnificence!  LOVE!



Haha, yes you see why I was obsessed, 40 medors all at once! [emoji6]



Freckles1 said:


> MrsO rock n roll it lady!!! I am feeling a Joan Jett vibe and am digging it!!!!




Yes, very rock n roll! Perfect with skinny jeans, a tee and a shrunken blazer which is my default uniform conveniently.


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Haha, yes you see why I was obsessed, 40 medors all at once! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, very rock n roll! Perfect with skinny jeans, a tee and a shrunken blazer which is my default uniform conveniently.




I'm right there with you MrsO
Can't beat it


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Madam Bijoux said:


> The T & Co. Soleste sisters out for a stroll:



MadamB - Love your beautiful rings!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I promised I would share with you all first if I brought home my prize of Fall Winter, the "Lou" Boot in Black Box with Gold Hardware and today I did! This my first pair of H shoes/boots and I am astounded at how stunning they are. They are instantly comfortable and really are just my style, luxe punk . I'll post many more photos in a reveal thread but I'll leave you guys with a mod shot!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, I brought home some other black and gold goodies to go with of course!



MrsO - Wow!  Your boots are gorgeous.


----------



## katekluet

Dharma, nice to see you in the cafe!
FabF, boots congrats, I like those! And wishing you Bon voyage and a wonderful trip...looking forward to hearing about it, photos please.....are the girls excited? What fun for them, a huge boat.
MrsO, you have outdone yourself! Wow! You can carry off those boots so well with your style, congrats on getting such a rare and wonderful item!


----------



## Mindi B

I have decided to be a MrsO groupie.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Monday, ladies!

Wow, such flurry of excitement! 

Madam, those sisters are magnificent! I love diamonds. Did I mention I LOVE diamonds? They can come north to visit any time. 

MrsO, those boots are absolutely fabulous!!!  I'm so happy for you! You totally rock these boots! So glad your SA/SM were able to find them for you. 

Kate, I was feeling a little sheepish about buying 3 pairs at once when I have some unworn pairs from last season. Was looking at them last night and wondering if I should send one pair back but then decided they're different than what I already have that they could all stay.  DDs are excited. I was getting them to choose the clothes they want to bring and the princess DD was like this one is for Spain and this one for the ship. She got 2 piles going--too cute!

Mindi, +1 on MrsO groupie. 

I admire all of your ladies' style--so cool, chic, trendy! I'm bordering on classic (read boring!), must be from years of being in uniforms. 

I'm still only a quarter way packed. Must finish up tonight. We leave tomorrow evening. Hope to stop by H in Barcelona on Thursday or Friday. Hoping they have some F/W scarves/shawls in stock. 

Hi SmoothCoatGirl, xiangxiang, dharma and everyone else. Have a great day!


----------



## MSO13

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> MrsO - Wow!  Your boots are gorgeous.





katekluet said:


> Dharma, nice to see you in the cafe!
> FabF, boots congrats, I like those! And wishing you Bon voyage and a wonderful trip...looking forward to hearing about it, photos please.....are the girls excited? What fun for them, a huge boat.
> MrsO, you have outdone yourself! Wow! You can carry off those boots so well with your style, congrats on getting such a rare and wonderful item!





Mindi B said:


> I have decided to be a MrsO groupie.





Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, ladies!
> 
> Wow, such flurry of excitement!
> 
> Madam, those sisters are magnificent! I love diamonds. Did I mention I LOVE diamonds? They can come north to visit any time.
> 
> MrsO, those boots are absolutely fabulous!!!  I'm so happy for you! You totally rock these boots! So glad your SA/SM were able to find them for you.
> 
> Kate, I was feeling a little sheepish about buying 3 pairs at once when I have some unworn pairs from last season. Was looking at them last night and wondering if I should send one pair back but then decided they're different than what I already have that they could all stay.  DDs are excited. I was getting them to choose the clothes they want to bring and the princess DD was like this one is for Spain and this one for the ship. She got 2 piles going--too cute!
> 
> Mindi, +1 on MrsO groupie.
> 
> I admire all of your ladies' style--so cool, chic, trendy! I'm bordering on classic (read boring!), must be from years of being in uniforms.
> 
> I'm still only a quarter way packed. Must finish up tonight. We leave tomorrow evening. Hope to stop by H in Barcelona on Thursday or Friday. Hoping they have some F/W scarves/shawls in stock.
> 
> Hi SmoothCoatGirl, xiangxiang, dharma and everyone else. Have a great day!



Aw, I'm totally blushing. It's so nice to have you all to share with!!

I have a pile of work to get through today/tomorrow so that hopefully I can run the boots to the cobbler to have thin rubber soles put on them. Then they need Doc's Box waterproofing treatment that has worked like a champ on my Chamonix items! 

Have a wonderful start to the week everyone!

And Fab, bon voyage-I hope you get your packing done and have a fabulous vacation!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> MadamB - Love your beautiful rings!





Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, ladies!
> 
> Wow, such flurry of excitement!
> 
> Madam, those sisters are magnificent! I love diamonds. Did I mention I LOVE diamonds? They can come north to visit any time.
> 
> MrsO, those boots are absolutely fabulous!!!  I'm so happy for you! You totally rock these boots! So glad your SA/SM were able to find them for you.
> 
> Kate, I was feeling a little sheepish about buying 3 pairs at once when I have some unworn pairs from last season. Was looking at them last night and wondering if I should send one pair back but then decided they're different than what I already have that they could all stay.  DDs are excited. I was getting them to choose the clothes they want to bring and the princess DD was like this one is for Spain and this one for the ship. She got 2 piles going--too cute!
> 
> Mindi, +1 on MrsO groupie.
> 
> I admire all of your ladies' style--so cool, chic, trendy! I'm bordering on classic (read boring!), must be from years of being in uniforms.
> 
> I'm still only a quarter way packed. Must finish up tonight. We leave tomorrow evening. Hope to stop by H in Barcelona on Thursday or Friday. Hoping they have some F/W scarves/shawls in stock.
> 
> Hi SmoothCoatGirl, xiangxiang, dharma and everyone else. Have a great day!



Thank you, SmoothCoatGirl and Fabfashion


----------



## Mindi B

Madam B, do you ever just put on all your amazing bling at once and swan around the house?  ('Cus I would.  Like, weekly.)


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Madam B, do you ever just put on all your amazing bling at once and swan around the house?  ('Cus I would.  Like, weekly.)



I totally would too!


----------



## dharma

Madam Bijoux said:


> Thank you, SmoothCoatGirl and Fabfashion





Mindi B said:


> Madam B, do you ever just put on all your amazing bling at once and swan around the house?  ('Cus I would.  Like, weekly.)





MrsOwen3 said:


> I totally would too!



Me three 
Gorgeous rings, Madame B!


----------



## dharma

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, ladies!
> 
> Wow, such flurry of excitement!
> 
> Madam, those sisters are magnificent! I love diamonds. Did I mention I LOVE diamonds? They can come north to visit any time.
> 
> MrsO, those boots are absolutely fabulous!!!  I'm so happy for you! You totally rock these boots! So glad your SA/SM were able to find them for you.
> 
> Kate, I was feeling a little sheepish about buying 3 pairs at once when I have some unworn pairs from last season. Was looking at them last night and wondering if I should send one pair back but then decided they're different than what I already have that they could all stay.  DDs are excited. I was getting them to choose the clothes they want to bring and the princess DD was like this one is for Spain and this one for the ship. She got 2 piles going--too cute!
> 
> Mindi, +1 on MrsO groupie.
> 
> I admire all of your ladies' style--so cool, chic, trendy! I'm bordering on classic (read boring!), must be from years of being in uniforms.
> 
> I'm still only a quarter way packed. Must finish up tonight. We leave tomorrow evening. Hope to stop by H in Barcelona on Thursday or Friday. Hoping they have some F/W scarves/shawls in stock.
> 
> Hi SmoothCoatGirl, xiangxiang, dharma and everyone else. Have a great day!


  Hi FabF!  I must have missed the part about your travel plans!  Bon Voyage!  I love the way your princess packs at such a young age, it's adorable!  And even more amazing that they are so different from one another. You must laugh all the time!  I love your new Fryes, Fryes have served me well over the years, and now my old ones fit my DD! The Veronica slouch and the classic engineer  Have a fabulous trip!!!!


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I promised I would share with you all first if I brought home my prize of Fall Winter, the "Lou" Boot in Black Box with Gold Hardware and today I did! This my first pair of H shoes/boots and I am astounded at how stunning they are. They are instantly comfortable and really are just my style, luxe punk . I'll post many more photos in a reveal thread but I'll leave you guys with a mod shot!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, I brought home some other black and gold goodies to go with of course!


dothewave:


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> andee, sorry, no link, but it's the full-length, gold jacquard coat with the fuzzy shearling-look collar.  Quirky for sure!  My only hope is that this sort of thing is so not trendy that it won't look dated too quickly.





andee said:


> Mindi, yep dat one. I need to try it on even if I don't buy it.
> 
> There is not a place I know where I could where it.I have a closet full of
> furs and coats. I don't think any of them are dated, just no place to go.
> Poor things.





Mindi B said:


> I hear you.  I have a coat problem.



yep, coat problem.
While I adore this one and have obsessed since seeing it on the runway, I am prepared to give it a pass if it's just "too much" on me. I've already invested in a lighter weight black DVN trench type coat for fall that will serve me well for many years and I know I will not tire of seeing myself in it. Plus I'm not so sure how the gold jacquard will play at Home Depot, Target, dog walks, etc.  (It doesn't really match my dogs)


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> dothewave:



i know, right?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Mindi B said:


> Madam B, do you ever just put on all your amazing bling at once and swan around the house?  ('Cus I would.  Like, weekly.)





MrsOwen3 said:


> I totally would too!





dharma said:


> Me three
> Gorgeous rings, Madame B!



Thanks, Mindi B, MrsOwen3 and Dharma
I often put them all on the table, but there are too many things to wear all of them at once.  That won't stop me from getting more, though.:devil:


----------



## Fabfashion

dharma said:


> Hi FabF!  I must have missed the part about your travel plans!  Bon Voyage!  I love the way your princess packs at such a young age, it's adorable!  And even more amazing that they are so different from one another. You must laugh all the time!  I love your new Fryes, Fryes have served me well over the years, and now my old ones fit my DD! The Veronica slouch and the classic engineer  Have a fabulous trip!!!!


Thanks, dharma! I'm procrastinating for packing my own stuff.  Will try to be at least mostly done by midnight.

Why not try on the coat anyways? For me if I've been thinking about something, the reality may not quite match up with my imagination (or better yet it's even better!). I've also been known to show up at Home Depot and Costco with my ornate or fur coats over jeans. Plus most of the time my DH is super casual and I'm all dressed up. Perhaps you can get your furkids some new coats so they can match you?


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Thanks, Mindi B, MrsOwen3 and Dharma
> I often put them all on the table, but there are too many things to wear all of them at once.  That won't stop me from getting more, though.:devil:


Madam, sometimes I wish I have more fingers!  I was so excited when I found out I was having twin girls. Now I said to DH that whatever I buy will go to the girls--such great excuse. Lol.


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, dharma! I'm procrastinating for packing my own stuff.  Will try to be at least mostly done by midnight.
> 
> Why not try on the coat anyways? For me if I've been thinking about something, the reality may not quite match up with my imagination (or better yet it's even better!). I've also been known to show up at Home Depot and Costco with my ornate or fur coats over jeans. Plus most of the time my DH is super casual and I'm all dressed up. Perhaps you can get your furkids some new coats so they can match you?




Fab I'm with you!! I love my furs and more times than not in the winter I am in blue jeans and my fur at the grocery store and Target!!! 
I hope the packing goes well!! The girls sound very excited!!! Me too!! Keep us posted on your adventures friend!!!


----------



## Maedi

Fab fashion, have a wonderful, safe and happy trip and collect many memories.


----------



## Mindi B

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, dharma! I'm procrastinating for packing my own stuff.  Will try to be at least mostly done by midnight.
> 
> Why not try on the coat anyways? For me if I've been thinking about something, the reality may not quite match up with my imagination (or better yet it's even better!). I've also been known to show up at Home Depot and Costco with my ornate or fur coats over jeans. Plus most of the time my DH is super casual and I'm all dressed up. Perhaps you can get your furkids some new coats so they can match you?



Yay, this!  I completely understand what you mean about it being too much, dharma, and it certainly might turn out to be, but I think I have to at least try it.  I have resigned myself to clashing with my dogs most of the time.  We are a motley pack.


----------



## MSO13

Good morning cafe!

I hope everyone is having a lovely week so far. 

I am super busy, Labor Day always brings at least one "laborious" project and our weather is hot and humid! We are all prepared to sweat this weekend but then are rewarded with Sunday and Monday off. 

Does anyone have exciting plans? 

I'm looking forward to picking up something extra special from H. I waited a long time for this one and my awesome relationship with my store really gave me some good karma! I don't plan to do a reveal thread for a while but I promise to share a peek with you here in the Cafe. I want to sit with it and savor it for a while, there was a lot of work behind this purchase. Definitely something to look forward to while I sweat my butt off the next few days!


----------



## katekluet

MrsOwen3 said:


> Good morning cafe!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a lovely week so far.
> 
> I am super busy, Labor Day always brings at least one "laborious" project and our weather is hot and humid! We are all prepared to sweat this weekend but then are rewarded with Sunday and Monday off.
> 
> Does anyone have exciting plans?
> 
> I'm looking forward to picking up something extra special from H. I waited a long time for this one and my awesome relationship with my store really gave me some good karma! I don't plan to do a reveal thread for a while but I promise to share a peek with you here in the Cafe. I want to sit with it and savor it for a while, there was a lot of work behind this purchase. Definitely something to look forward to while I sweat my butt off the next few days!


Hope the projects go smoothly and successfully this weekend for you, MrsO. Could the special item be the long awaited bag?! Looking forward to the peek ))


----------



## MSO13

katekluet said:


> Hope the projects go smoothly and successfully this weekend for you, MrsO. Could the special item be the long awaited bag?! Looking forward to the peek ))


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Good morning cafe!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a lovely week so far.
> 
> I am super busy, Labor Day always brings at least one "laborious" project and our weather is hot and humid! We are all prepared to sweat this weekend but then are rewarded with Sunday and Monday off.
> 
> Does anyone have exciting plans?
> 
> I'm looking forward to picking up something extra special from H. I waited a long time for this one and my awesome relationship with my store really gave me some good karma! I don't plan to do a reveal thread for a while but I promise to share a peek with you here in the Cafe. I want to sit with it and savor it for a while, there was a lot of work behind this purchase. Definitely something to look forward to while I sweat my butt off the next few days!




I am sending you strength vibes MrsO!!! You will need them in the oppressive heat!!! Good luck in your endeavors!!! I am still trying to be a good girl with my dollar so I will wait patiently for your yummy purchase and sneak peak!!

No special plans here. DH has been home and not traveling much. I'm having to sit in parking lots these days to get any "alone time". He is rather infatuated with me which I am grateful for, but I am missing my "me" time!!!! 
Hope everyone is great!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello everyone! Greetings from Barcelona. 

Lost a day and a half due to jet lag and time zone difference. Did touristy stuff (Gaudi) this morning and snuck out to H while DH stayed back when DDs were napping this afternoon. Let's just say the Barcelona store makes my local store feels so much bigger. They don't have any bags, not even an Evie, Bolide or Victoria which are staples at my store. I asked if they have a Kelly, Kelly Pochette, a Constance--no on all counts and not even a Halzan. Oh well! The saving grace is that they have my TT 05. Hooray! Sorry home store, this is now my belated bday gift and in the color I wanted. Although I wish they had a 04 so I could compare but overall I'm so happy with this Tyger and it makes a perfect souvenir for our first time to Europe with DDs. I also picked up a couple of small (tiny) items which I'll try to share pic in the next couple of days. BTW, the store was featuring a lot of RTW and footwear in the new blue caracao--very nice. Similar to colvert. I loved this pair of short boots in caracao but they were in suede so not so practical in a city that gets a lot of snow and salt. 

MrsO, can't wait to see your special item! So exciting! You've completed so many wonderful projects this year and this sounds like a perfect prize for all of your accomplishments. Can't wait for you to share it with us. Hopefully I'll have Internet connection when we're on the cruise so I won't miss it. 

Freckles, how's week 2 of your DS and DD's back to school? You should see me trying to plan my DDs' birthday party from here. What did we ever do before the digital age? Lol. 

The seafood here is so fresh and delish! Thank goodness we seem to be walking quite a fair bit to make up for the extra food and wine.


----------



## Freckles1

Have fun Fab!!! Send us some beautiful photos!!!


----------



## katekluet

Happy to hear of your travels, FabF, good start, hitting H already and a wonderful memento of your trip to take home. Know the little girls will love the ship, have a great time!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> Hello everyone! Greetings from Barcelona.
> 
> Lost a day and a half due to jet lag and time zone difference. Did touristy stuff (Gaudi) this morning and snuck out to H while DH stayed back when DDs were napping this afternoon. Let's just say the Barcelona store makes my local store feels so much bigger. They don't have any bags, not even an Evie, Bolide or Victoria which are staples at my store. I asked if they have a Kelly, Kelly Pochette, a Constance--no on all counts and not even a Halzan. Oh well! The saving grace is that they have my TT 05. Hooray! Sorry home store, this is now my belated bday gift and in the color I wanted. Although I wish they had a 04 so I could compare but overall I'm so happy with this Tyger and it makes a perfect souvenir for our first time to Europe with DDs. I also picked up a couple of small (tiny) items which I'll try to share pic in the next couple of days. BTW, the store was featuring a lot of RTW and footwear in the new blue caracao--very nice. Similar to colvert. I loved this pair of short boots in caracao but they were in suede so not so practical in a city that gets a lot of snow and salt.
> 
> MrsO, can't wait to see your special item! So exciting! You've completed so many wonderful projects this year and this sounds like a perfect prize for all of your accomplishments. Can't wait for you to share it with us. Hopefully I'll have Internet connection when we're on the cruise so I won't miss it.
> 
> Freckles, how's week 2 of your DS and DD's back to school? You should see me trying to plan my DDs' birthday party from here. What did we ever do before the digital age? Lol.
> 
> The seafood here is so fresh and delish! Thank goodness we seem to be walking quite a fair bit to make up for the extra food and wine.



*Fabfashion*, enjoy Spain! I missed details of your trip. Are you going to stay in Spain or are you going somewhere else? 

*kate*, *MrsOwen*, *Freckles*, *Mindi B* and everybody else, hope you are all well! 

I have been buried with both work and home projects. A bit of good news, our long waited fireplace has finally been corrected and done properly by the manufacturer's own crew! I feel so relieved no longer having to deal with the incompetent local installer. They are nice people but they are just not experienced enough. A lot of plumbing and tiling work also kicked off finally after finding a contractor who will give us enough confidence to work on our project. The owner of the company will also project manage our work so fingers crossed! They are not the cheapest but I want to make sure the end results meet our expectation. I can start to see the light... 

Catch you all later!


----------



## Mindi B

xiangxiang, that is excellent news!  Contractor troubles are stressful and draining, and the installers let your fireplace saga drag on far too long.  So glad it's been resolved!  And good for you for staying with it and insisting on proper installation by someone who knows how.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> xiangxiang, that is excellent news!  Contractor troubles are stressful and draining, and the installers let your fireplace saga drag on far too long.  So glad it's been resolved!  And good for you for staying with it and insisting on proper installation by someone who knows how.



Thank you *Mindi B*! I was about to give up at some point (I was so tired of having arguments with people all the time) but I have to give it to my SO as he insisted we pursue this to the end and it paid off!


----------



## Mindi B

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you *Mindi B*! I was about to give up at some point (I was so tired of having arguments with people all the time) but I have to give it to my SO as he insisted we pursue this to the end and it paid off!



I totally understand.  I hate confrontations--they exhaust me--and it is so hard to keep having to revisit the same conflict.  A big congrats to your SO for being a toughie on this one; he was in the right, and it's fantastic that he won the day!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> I totally understand.  I hate confrontations--they exhaust me--and it is so hard to keep having to revisit the same conflict.  A big congrats to your SO for being a toughie on this one; he was in the right, and it's fantastic that he won the day!



 Put it this way, SO is a much bigger perfectionist than me! I consider that a really good thing since I chose him and he chose me!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

MrsOwen3 said:


> Good morning cafe!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a lovely week so far.
> 
> I am super busy, Labor Day always brings at least one "laborious" project and our weather is hot and humid! We are all prepared to sweat this weekend but then are rewarded with Sunday and Monday off.
> 
> Does anyone have exciting plans?
> 
> I'm looking forward to picking up something extra special from H. I waited a long time for this one and my awesome relationship with my store really gave me some good karma! I don't plan to do a reveal thread for a while but I promise to share a peek with you here in the Cafe. I want to sit with it and savor it for a while, there was a lot of work behind this purchase. Definitely something to look forward to while I sweat my butt off the next few days!



MrsO - Congratulations on your special new H acquisition!  I'm excited for you and I'm sure it was worth the wait.  

I have no  plans for the holiday weekend.  I will probably have to do some work on a project that just came up.  

Hope everyone has a great day and enjoys their weekend!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> Hello everyone! Greetings from Barcelona.
> 
> Lost a day and a half due to jet lag and time zone difference. Did touristy stuff (Gaudi) this morning and snuck out to H while DH stayed back when DDs were napping this afternoon. Let's just say the Barcelona store makes my local store feels so much bigger. They don't have any bags, not even an Evie, Bolide or Victoria which are staples at my store. I asked if they have a Kelly, Kelly Pochette, a Constance--no on all counts and not even a Halzan. Oh well! The saving grace is that they have my TT 05. Hooray! Sorry home store, this is now my belated bday gift and in the color I wanted. Although I wish they had a 04 so I could compare but overall I'm so happy with this Tyger and it makes a perfect souvenir for our first time to Europe with DDs. I also picked up a couple of small (tiny) items which I'll try to share pic in the next couple of days. BTW, the store was featuring a lot of RTW and footwear in the new blue caracao--very nice. Similar to colvert. I loved this pair of short boots in caracao but they were in suede so not so practical in a city that gets a lot of snow and salt.
> 
> MrsO, can't wait to see your special item! So exciting! You've completed so many wonderful projects this year and this sounds like a perfect prize for all of your accomplishments. Can't wait for you to share it with us. Hopefully I'll have Internet connection when we're on the cruise so I won't miss it.
> 
> Freckles, how's week 2 of your DS and DD's back to school? You should see me trying to plan my DDs' birthday party from here. What did we ever do before the digital age? Lol.
> 
> The seafood here is so fresh and delish! Thank goodness we seem to be walking quite a fair bit to make up for the extra food and wine.



Hi Fabfashion - Congrats on your new TT shawl and other H goodies!  Glad to hear you are enjoying your trip, especially the food and wine.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Freckles1 said:


> I am sending you strength vibes MrsO!!! You will need them in the oppressive heat!!! Good luck in your endeavors!!! I am still trying to be a good girl with my dollar so I will wait patiently for your yummy purchase and sneak peak!!
> 
> No special plans here. DH has been home and not traveling much. I'm having to sit in parking lots these days to get any "alone time". He is rather infatuated with me which I am grateful for, but I am missing my "me" time!!!!
> Hope everyone is great!!


 
Freckles1 - Thats very sweet your DH is infatuated with you.  I'm with you on the alone time - sometimes I need that time to recharge my batteries.


----------



## chicinthecity777

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> MrsO - Congratulations on your special new H acquisition!  I'm excited for you and I'm sure it was worth the wait.
> 
> I have no  plans for the holiday weekend.  I will probably have to do some work on a project that just came up.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day and enjoys their weekend!



Hi *SmoothCoatGirl*, good to see you in the cafe! Is that a bank holiday weekend in the US? Hope you have a good one too and not too much project work.


----------



## Freckles1

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Freckles1 - Thats very sweet your DH is infatuated with you.  I'm with you on the alone time - sometimes I need that time to recharge my batteries.




Hi smmothcoatgirl!!! I'm glad you understand 
He is SO good to me!!! But you're right, alone time is a must!!
Of course he left the house today and now I'm wondering where he is!!! Ha!!!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi *SmoothCoatGirl*, good to see you in the cafe! Is that a bank holiday weekend in the US? Hope you have a good one too and not too much project work.



Hi Xiang - it's a public holiday in the U.S.  Thanks, I will definitely take some time out to enjoy myself this weekend.   I have an appointment at my hair salon this afternoon and some running around town to do errands.  

Hope you are enjoying your weekend.

Hi to everyone in the cafe.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Freckles1 said:


> Hi smmothcoatgirl!!! I'm glad you understand
> He is SO good to me!!! But you're right, alone time is a must!!
> Of course he left the house today and now I'm wondering where he is!!! Ha!!!



Hi Freckles1 - I completely understand.  I'm sure he informed you what he was up to when he returned back home!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!

I'm sitting with my toes under the dryer as I've just had my traditional treat after a long Saturday workday, a spa pedicure. I've curtailed them a bit to conserve funds but my feet were aching and I feel refreshed! 

I went for a bright red since I'm feeling a craving for this color and have my Celine Box in red on order! I will not subject this forum to a photo of my toes, let's just call it H Bandana red. 

DH and I are headed out for a late lunch and then will do a few little organization projects around the house. We just replaced a bunch of china and glassware from our everyday stuff, we didn't break too much in the last 6 years but it feels good to have the whole set back intact. It's simple bone china from Crate and Barrel. I think I might start collecting an H set in bits and pieces but don't know how long patterns are around for, I love the Ikat but it would take me the better part of 5 years to go for a service of the pieces we would use . Does anyone have an H service or has anyone been working on a set?

tomorrow I pick up my special something from H, here's a little tease: it's a bag, it has a horseshoe and I'm thanking the stranger that said no before me!!!

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!!


----------



## Freckles1

Hello Cafe!!
How is everyone this Sunday?
It is hot as Hades here!!! 
The neighbors are having a housewarming party so the family is headed down the street for a bit. Not sure how long we are going to last outdoors!
We are grilling steaks this evening. I got some fantastic heirloom tomatoes and homemade spicy pickles ( think cucumbers and onion in spicy vinegar ). Anyway, that's about it for our weekend. We watched Pitch Perfect 2 last night. Ex Machina is on the books for tonight. 
DH is not bothering me anymore  Friday was a good reboot for me  
I hope everyone is well and having a nice weekend!!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!



I'm majorly enjoying my Labor Day off. I feel that Labor Days in the future will be memorable for me as I'm happy to tell you guys that I got my Kelly. I can't even say finally as I don't feel that I had to wait too long in the world of H when you want a very specific color and hardware. I was hoping it would arrive by my milestone birthday in '16 but I guess I'll have to come up with something new for that, shouldn't be too hard with H!



I don't feel like doing a reveal for a while or perhaps ever, this feels too personal somehow. I know that we get lots of visitors to this thread even if they don't all post so it's like I'm sharing with the rest of this forum. I want to sit with the bag and let it sink in. I don't think I'm going to carry it for a few weeks, perhaps on our anniversary in a early October. I don't think I can wait till December for my not quite a milestone yet birthday! 



Most of you know that I was on the podium order for Etain GHW in K35 or K40. I really thought a 40 was going to be coming my way and if it did, it would be meant to be. But thanks to what I genuinely consider a friendship now with my SA and SM, this bag came my way first. I'm sending out a huge thank you to the client who said "no" to this bag because I will love it forever! Thank you whoever you are!!!



Here she is: Kelly 35 Retourne Etain Togo with contrast stitch which means she's a SO (Etain on the inside)





For now, I'll be waving to you all as I sail away to Ban Island for a while but I don't even think I'll get the itch to escape any time soon as this bag means so much to me and represents a huge amount of work and commitment to making my business succeed. While I don't think I'll ever feel like I've "made it" this is a nice physical reminder of how hard work can pay off! Plus I get a day pass to collect my Fall shawl and scarf if they ever decide to show up so I'll be cozy on Ban Island. 



Thanks for all your positive posts and all your H knowledge, I feel confident in my choice and know that I'll enjoy this bag even more because I have you all to share my joy and future action pics with!


----------



## Mindi B

Absolutely perfect, MrsO.  A forever bag.  She will go everywhere, with everything, and will be a signature piece for you.  Congratulations!


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Absolutely perfect, MrsO.  A forever bag.  She will go everywhere, with everything, and will be a signature piece for you.  Congratulations!




Thank you Mindi, I'm thrilled-now I must practice appearing effortlessly casual with it instead of awkwardly self conscious [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> I'm majorly enjoying my Labor Day off. I feel that Labor Days in the future will be memorable for me as I'm happy to tell you guys that I got my Kelly. I can't even say finally as I don't feel that I had to wait too long in the world of H when you want a very specific color and hardware. I was hoping it would arrive by my milestone birthday in '16 but I guess I'll have to come up with something new for that, shouldn't be too hard with H!
> 
> I don't feel like doing a reveal for a while or perhaps ever, this feels too personal somehow. I know that we get lots of visitors to this thread even if they don't all post so it's like I'm sharing with the rest of this forum. I want to sit with the bag and let it sink in. I don't think I'm going to carry it for a few weeks, perhaps on our anniversary in a early October. I don't think I can wait till December for my quite a milestone yet birthday!
> 
> Most of you know that I was on the podium order for Etain GHW in K35 or K40. I really thought a 40 was going to be coming my way and if it did, it would be meant to be. But thanks to what I genuinely consider a friendship now with my SA and SM, this bag came my way first. I'm sending out a huge thank you to the client who said "no" to this bag because I will love it forever! Thank you whoever you are!!!
> 
> Here she is: Kelly 35 Retourne Etain Togo with contrast stitch which means she's a SO (Etain on the inside)
> 
> 
> For now, I'll be waving to you all as I sail away to Ban Island for a while but I don't even think I'll get the itch to escape any time soon as this bag means so much to me and represents a huge amount of work and commitment to making my business succeed. While I don't think I'll ever feel like I've "made it" this is a nice physical reminder of how hard work can pay off! Plus I get a day pass to collect my Fall shawl and scarf if they ever decide to show up so I'll be cozy on Ban Island.
> 
> Thanks for all your positive posts and all your H knowledge, I feel confident in my choice and know that I'll enjoy this bag even more because I have you all to share my joy and future action pics with!



Congratulations!! What an all-time classic beauty


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> Congratulations!! What an all-time classic beauty




Thanks very much Madam B! I'm so excited!!


----------



## Maedi

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm majorly enjoying my Labor Day off. I feel that Labor Days in the future will be memorable for me as I'm happy to tell you guys that I got my Kelly. I can't even say finally as I don't feel that I had to wait too long in the world of H when you want a very specific color and hardware. I was hoping it would arrive by my milestone birthday in '16 but I guess I'll have to come up with something new for that, shouldn't be too hard with H!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel like doing a reveal for a while or perhaps ever, this feels too personal somehow. I know that we get lots of visitors to this thread even if they don't all post so it's like I'm sharing with the rest of this forum. I want to sit with the bag and let it sink in. I don't think I'm going to carry it for a few weeks, perhaps on our anniversary in a early October. I don't think I can wait till December for my not quite a milestone yet birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> Most of you know that I was on the podium order for Etain GHW in K35 or K40. I really thought a 40 was going to be coming my way and if it did, it would be meant to be. But thanks to what I genuinely consider a friendship now with my SA and SM, this bag came my way first. I'm sending out a huge thank you to the client who said "no" to this bag because I will love it forever! Thank you whoever you are!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is: Kelly 35 Retourne Etain Togo with contrast stitch which means she's a SO (Etain on the inside)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now, I'll be waving to you all as I sail away to Ban Island for a while but I don't even think I'll get the itch to escape any time soon as this bag means so much to me and represents a huge amount of work and commitment to making my business succeed. While I don't think I'll ever feel like I've "made it" this is a nice physical reminder of how hard work can pay off! Plus I get a day pass to collect my Fall shawl and scarf if they ever decide to show up so I'll be cozy on Ban Island.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your positive posts and all your H knowledge, I feel confident in my choice and know that I'll enjoy this bag even more because I have you all to share my joy and future action pics with!



What a beautiful Kelly for you. Mindi said it so well, this bag can accompany you on any adventure. Congratulations!


----------



## Fabfashion

Congratulations, MrsO!!! She's absolutely gorgeous and classy.  So happy for you! A wonderful reward for all of your hard work. Enjoy!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> I'm majorly enjoying my Labor Day off. I feel that Labor Days in the future will be memorable for me as I'm happy to tell you guys that I got my Kelly. I can't even say finally as I don't feel that I had to wait too long in the world of H when you want a very specific color and hardware. I was hoping it would arrive by my milestone birthday in '16 but I guess I'll have to come up with something new for that, shouldn't be too hard with H!
> 
> I don't feel like doing a reveal for a while or perhaps ever, this feels too personal somehow. I know that we get lots of visitors to this thread even if they don't all post so it's like I'm sharing with the rest of this forum. I want to sit with the bag and let it sink in. I don't think I'm going to carry it for a few weeks, perhaps on our anniversary in a early October. I don't think I can wait till December for my not quite a milestone yet birthday!
> 
> Most of you know that I was on the podium order for Etain GHW in K35 or K40. I really thought a 40 was going to be coming my way and if it did, it would be meant to be. But thanks to what I genuinely consider a friendship now with my SA and SM, this bag came my way first. I'm sending out a huge thank you to the client who said "no" to this bag because I will love it forever! Thank you whoever you are!!!
> 
> Here she is: Kelly 35 Retourne Etain Togo with contrast stitch which means she's a SO (Etain on the inside)
> 
> 
> 
> For now, I'll be waving to you all as I sail away to Ban Island for a while but I don't even think I'll get the itch to escape any time soon as this bag means so much to me and represents a huge amount of work and commitment to making my business succeed. While I don't think I'll ever feel like I've "made it" this is a nice physical reminder of how hard work can pay off! Plus I get a day pass to collect my Fall shawl and scarf if they ever decide to show up so I'll be cozy on Ban Island.
> 
> Thanks for all your positive posts and all your H knowledge, I feel confident in my choice and know that I'll enjoy this bag even more because I have you all to share my joy and future action pics with!



*MrsOwen*, this is so beautiful! Huge congratulations!


----------



## periogirl28

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm majorly enjoying my Labor Day off. I feel that Labor Days in the future will be memorable for me as I'm happy to tell you guys that I got my Kelly. I can't even say finally as I don't feel that I had to wait too long in the world of H when you want a very specific color and hardware. I was hoping it would arrive by my milestone birthday in '16 but I guess I'll have to come up with something new for that, shouldn't be too hard with H!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel like doing a reveal for a while or perhaps ever, this feels too personal somehow. I know that we get lots of visitors to this thread even if they don't all post so it's like I'm sharing with the rest of this forum. I want to sit with the bag and let it sink in. I don't think I'm going to carry it for a few weeks, perhaps on our anniversary in a early October. I don't think I can wait till December for my not quite a milestone yet birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> Most of you know that I was on the podium order for Etain GHW in K35 or K40. I really thought a 40 was going to be coming my way and if it did, it would be meant to be. But thanks to what I genuinely consider a friendship now with my SA and SM, this bag came my way first. I'm sending out a huge thank you to the client who said "no" to this bag because I will love it forever! Thank you whoever you are!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is: Kelly 35 Retourne Etain Togo with contrast stitch which means she's a SO (Etain on the inside)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now, I'll be waving to you all as I sail away to Ban Island for a while but I don't even think I'll get the itch to escape any time soon as this bag means so much to me and represents a huge amount of work and commitment to making my business succeed. While I don't think I'll ever feel like I've "made it" this is a nice physical reminder of how hard work can pay off! Plus I get a day pass to collect my Fall shawl and scarf if they ever decide to show up so I'll be cozy on Ban Island.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your positive posts and all your H knowledge, I feel confident in my choice and know that I'll enjoy this bag even more because I have you all to share my joy and future action pics with!


 

Eeeekk I hope you don't mind that I popped in here and saw this, have to say congrats on a lovely bag and a special one at that! The person who declined it did you a good turn.


----------



## MSO13

Maedi said:


> What a beautiful Kelly for you. Mindi said it so well, this bag can accompany you on any adventure. Congratulations!







Fabfashion said:


> Congratulations, MrsO!!! She's absolutely gorgeous and classy.  So happy for you! A wonderful reward for all of your hard work. Enjoy!!!







xiangxiang0731 said:


> *MrsOwen*, this is so beautiful! Huge congratulations!







periogirl28 said:


> Eeeekk I hope you don't mind that I popped in here and saw this, have to say congrats on a lovely bag and a special one at that! The person who declined it did you a good turn.




thanks so much Maedi, Fab, Xiang and Periogirl! I am so happy. I left her out last night so I could wake up and see her this morning and my bedroom had a lovely leather smell too!


----------



## katekluet

MrsO, so happy for you, congratulations! A wonderful, classic choice that you will use and love....and a beautiful reminder of your business success, that  makes it even more special.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello from Naples! It's our first cruise stop after a day at sea. We went strolling around downtown and ended up at H--intentionally on my part. Lol. DH got a 32 cm hammered PHW belt kit. He was going to get a 42 cm buckle but they don't have a strap his size. I got another belt kit before leaving Barcelona in 24 cm GHW. Not sure what the style is called but it looks like CDC but only with 2 studs with strap in BE/blue abysse. Today I was contemplating a 24 strap in RJ/RC but thought I should wait to wear my belts first before getting more straps. I don't normally wear belts. Does anyone have insights on color transfer? I plan to wear mine with black or indigo jeans. 

The Naples store didn't have any K, KP, C or Halzan but have Lindy, Virevolte, Mini Plume and Evie TPM in stock--seems better stocked than Barcelona in the bags department even though the store seems smaller. I was offered a Jige in a new color, glycine, but it's fairly light--mauve beige--which will probably show fingerprints in no time. Plus I don't think I have a lifestyle for a clutch right now especially with young children. Tomorrow we're off to Rome but will be sightseeing with another family so don't think I'll have time to shop. Would like to stop by BV and Tod's if we pass them enroute. 

Hope everyone had a nice long weekend (those in NA) and ready for back to work. Here's a pic of my TT 05--can't tell the difference in texture though.


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> I'm majorly enjoying my Labor Day off. I feel that Labor Days in the future will be memorable for me as I'm happy to tell you guys that I got my Kelly. I can't even say finally as I don't feel that I had to wait too long in the world of H when you want a very specific color and hardware. I was hoping it would arrive by my milestone birthday in '16 but I guess I'll have to come up with something new for that, shouldn't be too hard with H!
> 
> Thanks for all your positive posts and all your H knowledge, I feel confident in my choice and know that I'll enjoy this bag even more because I have you all to share my joy and future action pics with!



Congrats on your gorgeous Kelly! I am partial to etain, my Evie is etain clemence. It's a great neutral.



Fabfashion said:


> Hello from Naples! It's our first cruise stop after a day at sea. We went strolling around downtown and ended up at H--intentionally on my part. Lol. DH got a 32 cm hammered PHW belt kit. He was going to get a 42 cm buckle but they don't have a strap his size. I got another belt kit before leaving Barcelona in 24 cm GHW. Not sure what the style is called but it looks like CDC but only with 2 studs with strap in BE/blue abysse. Today I was contemplating a 24 strap in RJ/RC but thought I should wait to wear my belts first before getting more straps. I don't normally wear belts. Does anyone have insights on color transfer? I plan to wear mine with black or indigo jeans.
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice long weekend (those in NA) and ready for back to work. Here's a pic of my TT 05--can't tell the difference in texture though.



Colors on TT are stunning. Enjoy your cruise, so much fun.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm majorly enjoying my Labor Day off. I feel that Labor Days in the future will be memorable for me as I'm happy to tell you guys that I got my Kelly. I can't even say finally as I don't feel that I had to wait too long in the world of H when you want a very specific color and hardware. I was hoping it would arrive by my milestone birthday in '16 but I guess I'll have to come up with something new for that, shouldn't be too hard with H!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel like doing a reveal for a while or perhaps ever, this feels too personal somehow. I know that we get lots of visitors to this thread even if they don't all post so it's like I'm sharing with the rest of this forum. I want to sit with the bag and let it sink in. I don't think I'm going to carry it for a few weeks, perhaps on our anniversary in a early October. I don't think I can wait till December for my not quite a milestone yet birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> Most of you know that I was on the podium order for Etain GHW in K35 or K40. I really thought a 40 was going to be coming my way and if it did, it would be meant to be. But thanks to what I genuinely consider a friendship now with my SA and SM, this bag came my way first. I'm sending out a huge thank you to the client who said "no" to this bag because I will love it forever! Thank you whoever you are!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is: Kelly 35 Retourne Etain Togo with contrast stitch which means she's a SO (Etain on the inside)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now, I'll be waving to you all as I sail away to Ban Island for a while but I don't even think I'll get the itch to escape any time soon as this bag means so much to me and represents a huge amount of work and commitment to making my business succeed. While I don't think I'll ever feel like I've "made it" this is a nice physical reminder of how hard work can pay off! Plus I get a day pass to collect my Fall shawl and scarf if they ever decide to show up so I'll be cozy on Ban Island.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your positive posts and all your H knowledge, I feel confident in my choice and know that I'll enjoy this bag even more because I have you all to share my joy and future action pics with!



Mrs0 - Congratulations and very well deserved! It's such a great feeling to reward yourself after achieving milestones in your life.  Enjoy your beautiful new K.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Hello from Naples! It's our first cruise stop after a day at sea. We went strolling around downtown and ended up at H--intentionally on my part. Lol. DH got a 32 cm hammered PHW belt kit. He was going to get a 42 cm buckle but they don't have a strap his size. I got another belt kit before leaving Barcelona in 24 cm GHW. Not sure what the style is called but it looks like CDC but only with 2 studs with strap in BE/blue abysse. Today I was contemplating a 24 strap in RJ/RC but thought I should wait to wear my belts first before getting more straps. I don't normally wear belts. Does anyone have insights on color transfer? I plan to wear mine with black or indigo jeans.
> 
> The Naples store didn't have any K, KP, C or Halzan but have Lindy, Virevolte, Mini Plume and Evie TPM in stock--seems better stocked than Barcelona in the bags department even though the store seems smaller. I was offered a Jige in a new color, glycine, but it's fairly light--mauve beige--which will probably show fingerprints in no time. Plus I don't think I have a lifestyle for a clutch right now especially with young children. Tomorrow we're off to Rome but will be sightseeing with another family so don't think I'll have time to shop. Would like to stop by BV and Tod's if we pass them enroute.
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice long weekend (those in NA) and ready for back to work. Here's a pic of my TT 05--can't tell the difference in texture though.



Hi Fab, 

It's so nice of you to stop by and give us all an update on your travels! Besides H, have you had pizza or anything else amazing to eat in Italy? How is the ship? 

I think it's wise to pause on the belts to wear them a bit and get used to wearing one. You can check out the belt thread when you're back, I know there was some color transfer discussion as there was a batch of Craie/White straps going home with members a few months ago. I don't think that the blues should be problematic for transfer. Have you worn your RJ Kelly? I wouldn't think that Epsom would have too many issues but don't know the leathers well enough to say. On advice in the Chanel thread, I got Collonil Waterstop and also Apple Garde, both were recommended to protect the cream lamb on my Girl bag and I have to say, I've had zero issues. Not even a speck despite the light color being on the gusset that makes contact with everything! I do inspect it after every wearing and have Saphir Delicate cream on hand to lightly buff up any smudges, the black lamb picks up all sorts of fingerprints but nothing on the cream so far. 

I only have one pair of jeans that I know would cause a problem so I find myself not wearing them much as I know they'd rub off on my bracelets as well as my bags. My hands are always blue at the end of the day despite washing them a lot. I might need to donate them as I hemmed them slightly too short as well. 

Glad to hear you found some goodies at H and I love the TT Lavande, it didn't work on me but I think it'll be great especially with red over the winter. Enjoy your sightseeing in Rome and I hope some lovely Italian leather goods will find their way home with you!


----------



## MSO13

katekluet said:


> MrsO, so happy for you, congratulations! A wonderful, classic choice that you will use and love....and a beautiful reminder of your business success, that  makes it even more special.



Thank you Kate, it's a lovely reminder for sure! 



Moirai said:


> Congrats on your gorgeous Kelly! I am partial to etain, my Evie is etain clemence. It's a great neutral.
> 
> Colors on TT are stunning. Enjoy your cruise, so much fun.



Thank you Moirai! I was shown an Evie TPM Etain a month or two ago and knew it was the right color for me!



SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Mrs0 - Congratulations and very well deserved! It's such a great feeling to reward yourself after achieving milestones in your life.  Enjoy your beautiful new K.



Thanks so much SCG! Yes, I've worked pretty hard and had a nice and easy year this year, next year looks like I'll be back to the long hours but now I'll have my Kelly for company!


----------



## Freckles1

MrsO your K is divine!! I love that you have her out in your bedroom so you can lay eyes upon her whenever you want! My B40 is doing the same thing 
It just makes you smile doesn't it? So happy for you. 
I always tell my kids how good it feels when you've accomplished something on your own and from your hard work and perseverance!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Maedi

Fabfashion said:


> Hello from Naples! It's our first cruise stop after a day at sea. We went strolling around downtown and ended up at H--intentionally on my part. Lol. DH got a 32 cm hammered PHW belt kit. He was going to get a 42 cm buckle but they don't have a strap his size. I got another belt kit before leaving Barcelona in 24 cm GHW. Not sure what the style is called but it looks like CDC but only with 2 studs with strap in BE/blue abysse. Today I was contemplating a 24 strap in RJ/RC but thought I should wait to wear my belts first before getting more straps. I don't normally wear belts. Does anyone have insights on color transfer? I plan to wear mine with black or indigo jeans.
> 
> The Naples store didn't have any K, KP, C or Halzan but have Lindy, Virevolte, Mini Plume and Evie TPM in stock--seems better stocked than Barcelona in the bags department even though the store seems smaller. I was offered a Jige in a new color, glycine, but it's fairly light--mauve beige--which will probably show fingerprints in no time. Plus I don't think I have a lifestyle for a clutch right now especially with young children. Tomorrow we're off to Rome but will be sightseeing with another family so don't think I'll have time to shop. Would like to stop by BV and Tod's if we pass them enroute.
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice long weekend (those in NA) and ready for back to work. Here's a pic of my TT 05--can't tell the difference in texture though.



This TT is absolutely gorgeous on you. I love Italy, the food, coffee, atmosphere, culture...and I love Tod's. Twins on this Tyger btw, I bought mine in Europe


----------



## meazar

Mrs O - just happened to stop by and saw your beautiful K!  Etain is definitely my go-to neutral; you will use her constantly. Doesn't it feel great to treat yourself after working really hard?  On our sailboat headed to Martha's Vineyard- beautiful day!  Hi everybody!!


----------



## katekluet

FabF, fun to hear of your travels and your new TT has fabulous colors!


----------



## MSO13

meazar said:


> Mrs O - just happened to stop by and saw your beautiful K!  Etain is definitely my go-to neutral; you will use her constantly. Doesn't it feel great to treat yourself after working really hard?  On our sailboat headed to Martha's Vineyard- beautiful day!  Hi everybody!!



Hi Meazar, nice to see you here in the Cafe! Thank you so much, I'm so happy with it.

I hope you had a wonderful summer and are enjoying the day!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Hello from Naples! It's our first cruise stop after a day at sea. We went strolling around downtown and ended up at H--intentionally on my part. Lol. DH got a 32 cm hammered PHW belt kit. He was going to get a 42 cm buckle but they don't have a strap his size. I got another belt kit before leaving Barcelona in 24 cm GHW. Not sure what the style is called but it looks like CDC but only with 2 studs with strap in BE/blue abysse. Today I was contemplating a 24 strap in RJ/RC but thought I should wait to wear my belts first before getting more straps. I don't normally wear belts. Does anyone have insights on color transfer? I plan to wear mine with black or indigo jeans.
> 
> The Naples store didn't have any K, KP, C or Halzan but have Lindy, Virevolte, Mini Plume and Evie TPM in stock--seems better stocked than Barcelona in the bags department even though the store seems smaller. I was offered a Jige in a new color, glycine, but it's fairly light--mauve beige--which will probably show fingerprints in no time. Plus I don't think I have a lifestyle for a clutch right now especially with young children. Tomorrow we're off to Rome but will be sightseeing with another family so don't think I'll have time to shop. Would like to stop by BV and Tod's if we pass them enroute.
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice long weekend (those in NA) and ready for back to work. Here's a pic of my TT 05--can't tell the difference in texture though.



Elegant and lovely!  Hope you're having a marvelous time.


----------



## Fabfashion

Moirai said:


> Colors on TT are stunning. Enjoy your cruise, so much fun.





MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Fab,
> 
> It's so nice of you to stop by and give us all an update on your travels! Besides H, have you had pizza or anything else amazing to eat in Italy? How is the ship?
> 
> I think it's wise to pause on the belts to wear them a bit and get used to wearing one. You can check out the belt thread when you're back, I know there was some color transfer discussion as there was a batch of Craie/White straps going home with members a few months ago. I don't think that the blues should be problematic for transfer. Have you worn your RJ Kelly? I wouldn't think that Epsom would have too many issues but don't know the leathers well enough to say. On advice in the Chanel thread, I got Collonil Waterstop and also Apple Garde, both were recommended to protect the cream lamb on my Girl bag and I have to say, I've had zero issues. Not even a speck despite the light color being on the gusset that makes contact with everything! I do inspect it after every wearing and have Saphir Delicate cream on hand to lightly buff up any smudges, the black lamb picks up all sorts of fingerprints but nothing on the cream so far.
> 
> I only have one pair of jeans that I know would cause a problem so I find myself not wearing them much as I know they'd rub off on my bracelets as well as my bags. My hands are always blue at the end of the day despite washing them a lot. I might need to donate them as I hemmed them slightly too short as well.
> 
> Glad to hear you found some goodies at H and I love the TT Lavande, it didn't work on me but I think it'll be great especially with red over the winter. Enjoy your sightseeing in Rome and I hope some lovely Italian leather goods will find their way home with you!





Maedi said:


> This TT is absolutely gorgeous on you. I love Italy, the food, coffee, atmosphere, culture...and I love Tod's. Twins on this Tyger btw, I bought mine in Europe





katekluet said:


> FabF, fun to hear of your travels and your new TT has fabulous colors!





Madam Bijoux said:


> Elegant and lovely!  Hope you're having a marvelous time.



Thank you so much, ladies! We were in Rome yesterday but no time for H. We're on another tour today. Just visited Pisa and now heading towards Florence. The food, wine and coffee here are divine. I'm not a coffee drinker but have been enjoying cappuccino at least once a day.  And the cheese and tomatoes here just taste soooo good!

MrsO, thanks for the info on the belt. I'll check out the belt thread when I get home. One strap has gold on one side so will definitely has to be more careful. Am still regretting not getting the 24cm strap in RJ/RC. Hopefully it's not too difficult to get straps at my local store. 

Here are some casual pics. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Fabfashion

Pantheon, Rome.


----------



## Fabfashion

Guess where?


----------



## Moirai

Fabfashion said:


> Guess where?



Thanks for the great photos, Fabfashion! Food looks yummy. 

I saw the post by MrsO regarding Apple Garde. I second her opinion that it works very well. I have used on non-H designer leather bags, leather and suede shoes/boots without problems. I tried Meltonian but prefer Apple Garde.


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you so much, ladies! We were in Rome yesterday but no time for H. We're on another tour today. Just visited Pisa and now heading towards Florence. The food, wine and coffee here are divine. I'm not a coffee drinker but have been enjoying cappuccino at least once a day.  And the cheese and tomatoes here just taste soooo good!
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO, thanks for the info on the belt. I'll check out the belt thread when I get home. One strap has gold on one side so will definitely has to be more careful. Am still regretting not getting the 24cm strap in RJ/RC. Hopefully it's not too difficult to get straps at my local store.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some casual pics. Have a great day everyone!




Fab what cruise line are you on? I was on Seabourne a couple of years ago and believe I stopped at the same destinations!!Hope you are having a fantastic time!!!! 
Wishing I were with you!!!
DS has his first cross country race this weekend. We are headed back to St. Louis. 
One of my best friends and her husband adopted twin baby girls a few weeks ago. We are going to a baby shower for them Sat afternoon!!! While I am so excited for them, I am not envious. We are all mid 40's and these days, twin babies don't sound easy!!!
They are amazing people and will love these little girls like crazy!!!! 
I hope everyone is having a great week.. Almost the weekend!!! Cheers!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Hi everyone!

Freckles, I'm on Norwegian cruise. Today we're in Cannes and there's a yacht show in town (until 13th). Lots of beautiful ships! Wonder if I'll see some celebs later. I hear you on twins. We had ours later in life and it was hard even with help. Ours are turning 5 soon and I must say it does get easier with time but the first 2 years were tough! All the best to your friends. Is your DS doing cross country ski? So early in the season already?

MrsO & Moirai, I'll check out Apple Garde. I only have Meltonian. Our straps are epsoms/swift and togo/swift. I don't think any of the straps is box. We sound like such a hoarder (we are!). Must be my obsessive quality, er, I meant collecting.  The price here is so good though compared to NA even before the tax refund. DH was asking how many I need. After 24 years, he hasn't learned? I just told him I'm saving him money. It's like buying 3 and get 1 free. 

We're on a short excursion to Saint Paul de Vence and will be back around lunch time. Hopefully, there'll be time to peek into H. I heard the Cannes location has a lot of exotic on display. We stopped by H Florence yesterday. There were a number of Jypsiere and Lindy. I asked what 24cm straps they have but they only have sanguine/meil which I passed. They didn't have any 42cm kit for DH either. May be Cannes will have better stock. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Maedi

Fabfashion said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Freckles, I'm on Norwegian cruise. Today we're in Cannes and there's a yacht show in town (until 13th). Lots of beautiful ships! Wonder if I'll see some celebs later. I hear you on twins. We had ours later in life and it was hard even with help. Ours are turning 5 soon and I must say it does get easier with time but the first 2 years were tough! All the best to your friends. Is your DS doing cross country ski? So early in the season already?
> 
> MrsO & Moirai, I'll check out Apple Garde. I only have Meltonian. Our straps are epsoms/swift and togo/swift. I don't think any of the straps is box. We sound like such a hoarder (we are!). Must be my obsessive quality, er, I meant collecting.  The price here is so good though compared to NA even before the tax refund. DH was asking how many I need. After 24 years, he hasn't learned? I just told him I'm saving him money. It's like buying 3 and get 1 free.
> 
> We're on a short excursion to Saint Paul de Vence and will be back around lunch time.
> Hopefully, there'll be time to peek into H. I heard the Cannes location has a lot of exotic on display. We stopped by H Florence yesterday. There were a number of Jypsiere and Lindy. I asked what 24cm straps they have but they only have sanguine/meil which I passed. They didn't have any 42cm kit for DH either. May be Cannes will have better stock.
> 
> Have a great day!



St. Paul de Vence is a dream and so is the entire most picturesque area. Please enjoy every minute and thank you for the beautiful pictures.


----------



## Fabfashion

Maedi said:


> St. Paul de Vence is a dream and so is the entire most picturesque area. Please enjoy every minute and thank you for the beautiful pictures.



Hi Maedi, SPdV was gorgeous! Lots of steep walkways but so charming. My GF wants to come back and spend a few days. 

We stopped by H in Cannes. Very sweet SAs but no 24cm strap for me nor 42cm kit for DH but at least I was glad to stop by. Beautiful store and right on the boulevard by the sea. 

Today we're in Palma, Spain and no H. It's our last day and then heading home tomorrow. 

Have a super weekend, everyone!


----------



## Moirai

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Maedi, SPdV was gorgeous! Lots of steep walkways but so charming. My GF wants to come back and spend a few days.
> 
> We stopped by H in Cannes. Very sweet SAs but no 24cm strap for me nor 42cm kit for DH but at least I was glad to stop by. Beautiful store and right on the boulevard by the sea.
> 
> Today we're in Palma, Spain and no H. It's our last day and then heading home tomorrow.
> 
> Have a super weekend, everyone!



I love that you are visiting as many H stores as you can. Perfect opportunity. Enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Maedi, SPdV was gorgeous! Lots of steep walkways but so charming. My GF wants to come back and spend a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> We stopped by H in Cannes. Very sweet SAs but no 24cm strap for me nor 42cm kit for DH but at least I was glad to stop by. Beautiful store and right on the boulevard by the sea.
> 
> 
> 
> Today we're in Palma, Spain and no H. It's our last day and then heading home tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a super weekend, everyone!




Thinking of you Fab!!! Sounds like heaven!!!


----------



## andee

Moirai said:


> Thanks for the great photos, Fabfashion! Food looks yummy.
> 
> I saw the post by MrsO regarding Apple Garde. I second her opinion that it works very well. I have used on non-H designer leather bags, leather and suede shoes/boots without problems. I tried Meltonian but prefer Apple Garde.


Are you using the Apple Garde spray?
Or the lotions. Thank you/


----------



## Moirai

andee said:


> Are you using the Apple Garde spray?
> Or the lotions. Thank you/



I am referring to the Rain and Stain Repellent spray. I have also used the leather care lotion on my Balenciaga bags.


----------



## dharma

Morning cafe! Looks like a lovely fall day ahead, still warm but you can feel chill in the breeze. I love it!



MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Meazar, nice to see you here in the Cafe! Thank you so much, I'm so happy with it.
> I hope you had a wonderful summer and are enjoying the day!



Gorgeous celine, Mrs.O! You are on a roll!  I have always loved the box and have tried it so many times as a substitute for the Constance since I don't love the H clasp. I refrain since the strap is slightly shy of messenger length. I wish they would just make that strap about 4 inches longer!!!  The red is fantastic, congrats!!!




Fabfashion said:


> Guess where?


Fab, your trip looks amazing!! Is cruising fun? I've never been on a cruise but have considered it lately as a great option for a trip with my DD and DS and her kids. How fun to see so many H stores!!



Moirai said:


> Thanks for the great photos, Fabfashion! Food looks yummy.
> 
> I saw the post by MrsO regarding Apple Garde. I second her opinion that it works very well. I have used on non-H designer leather bags, leather and suede shoes/boots without problems. I tried Meltonian but prefer Apple Garde.





andee said:


> Are you using the Apple Garde spray?
> Or the lotions. Thank you/


You guys are so brave! I have never applied anything to my H leathers. I even purchased all the stuff Doc recommends, but have not carved out the time to apply them. I did use the lexol PH wipes on my Gris T Kelly a few weeks ago when I noticed some grime from the attached shoulder strap near the loops and they worked great. Highly recommend having those on hand since she does not recommend baby wipes.


----------



## dharma

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, dharma! I'm procrastinating for packing my own stuff.  Will try to be at least mostly done by midnight.
> 
> Why not try on the coat anyways? For me if I've been thinking about something, the reality may not quite match up with my imagination (or better yet it's even better!). I've also been known to show up at Home Depot and Costco with my ornate or fur coats over jeans. Plus most of the time my DH is super casual and I'm all dressed up. Perhaps you can get your furkids some new coats so they can match you?





Freckles1 said:


> Fab I'm with you!! I love my furs and more times than not in the winter I am in blue jeans and my fur at the grocery store and Target!!!
> I hope the packing goes well!! The girls sound very excited!!! Me too!! Keep us posted on your adventures friend!!!





Mindi B said:


> Yay, this!  I completely understand what you mean about it being too much, dharma, and it certainly might turn out to be, but I think I have to at least try it.  I have resigned myself to clashing with my dogs most of the time.  We are a motley pack.



Well the coat has landed and I must say it is certainly Fabulous. I need to decide today but something is holding me back. I was thinking how weird that if I were faced with an exotic CDC or the two shawls I've been waiting for, I wouldn't even think about it! I think H drugs us when we walk in the door. This is something I've been thinking a lot about lately

Pros: it's fabulous, amazing and gorgeous
          It looks great on and is very much my style
          It's fabulous amazing and gorgeous
          Looks great with jeans and with all black
          It's fabulous , amazing , and gorgeous

Cons: it's just so "memorable", I hope you all get what I'm trying to say

I generally like special items that are more like a "sneak attack" . This piece is large and in charge and may live a better life in the closet of someone that will wear it to fabulous parties and the opera instead of trying to incorporate it into a daily or even weekly fall look.
Practically speaking, because Mindi, I know you have our eye on this, it is not a warm coat. It's lightly quilted for a chilly fall day, maybe good until the end of November here on the east coast.. After that you could possibly get creative with a cashmere vest and the right scarf. 
Part of me wants to be this girl and the other part is saying pass, there are other pieces in this collection that are better suited for a longer life span. It is one of my favorite collections this fall and I've already purchased shoes, boots and a black trench from it and I would really like one more brocade piece. For what it's worth my daughter said nay. My friend, who can easily sell this coat to the next customer, said yay, as did every customer in the busy store yesterday.
And yes, it clashes with the dog's collars. Not the dogs though.......
Help!


----------



## Moirai

dharma said:


> Morning cafe! Looks like a lovely fall day ahead, still warm but you can feel chill in the breeze. I love it!
> 
> You guys are so brave! I have never applied anything to my H leathers. I even purchased all the stuff Doc recommends, but have not carved out the time to apply them. I did use the lexol PH wipes on my Gris T Kelly a few weeks ago when I noticed some grime from the attached shoulder strap near the loops and they worked great. Highly recommend having those on hand since she does not recommend baby wipes.



Good morning! I love fall too, the colors and the chance to wear my leather jackets.

Thanks for recommendation on wipes, will check it out. I am guilty of using baby wipes on my Clemence Evelyne to wipe off jean color transfer which actually works well. I use Apple garde spray but have never tried on my H items. It has worked really well on Balenciaga bags, vachetta leather on LV, and leather/suede shoes and boots.


----------



## Mindi B

dharma, for what it's worth, I decided to pass (in my case, sight unseen).  I completely understand what you mean about it being "memorable," and I think this is a very valid point.  Also, the not-warm factor, and probably (though, again, I didn't look at it) the probably-not-very-tolerant-of-wetness factor.  So, that was my call.  It fit my fantasy life wonderfully, but the actual one, not so much.  (I also completely agree that H prices and purchases seem to occupy their own alternate universe and I don't view X number of dollars spent on H in remotely the same way as X dollars spent on something not-H.  Makes no rational sense, but there it is.)


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Well the coat has landed and I must say it is certainly Fabulous. I need to decide today but something is holding me back. I was thinking how weird that if I were faced with an exotic CDC or the two shawls I've been waiting for, I wouldn't even think about it! I think H drugs us when we walk in the door. This is something I've been thinking a lot about lately
> 
> 
> 
> Pros: it's fabulous, amazing and gorgeous
> 
> It looks great on and is very much my style
> 
> It's fabulous amazing and gorgeous
> 
> Looks great with jeans and with all black
> 
> It's fabulous , amazing , and gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> Cons: it's just so "memorable", I hope you all get what I'm trying to say
> 
> 
> 
> I generally like special items that are more like a "sneak attack" . This piece is large and in charge and may live a better life in the closet of someone that will wear it to fabulous parties and the opera instead of trying to incorporate it into a daily or even weekly fall look.
> 
> Practically speaking, because Mindi, I know you have our eye on this, it is not a warm coat. It's lightly quilted for a chilly fall day, maybe good until the end of November here on the east coast.. After that you could possibly get creative with a cashmere vest and the right scarf.
> 
> Part of me wants to be this girl and the other part is saying pass, there are other pieces in this collection that are better suited for a longer life span. It is one of my favorite collections this fall and I've already purchased shoes, boots and a black trench from it and I would really like one more brocade piece. For what it's worth my daughter said nay. My friend, who can easily sell this coat to the next customer, said yay, as did every customer in the busy store yesterday.
> 
> And yes, it clashes with the dog's collars. Not the dogs though.......
> 
> Help!




I think it's a sign that you're pausing, I have a similarly memorable coat that I don't wear much (but plan to wear this Fall) but it was less expensive, I think you should pass and consider another piece from the collection. With it not being warm enough for winter, it'd be hard to justify for me but I wear less fashionable Michelin Man outerwear once it gets really cold because my studio is freezing all winter [emoji6]

Thanks about the Box, I did play around with it and you can wear it messenger by only using one of the clasps and the last hole on the strap. I had Saks gifts cards piled up so this seemed like the time, I ordered it and then I heard about the Kelly that afternoon-of course! But me and the cats will be oh so well heeled on Ban Island for the winter with plenty of fabulous bags to choose from. I have to say I'm enjoying rotating through almost daily and feel I have quite a good bag wardrobe at this time. Ms Kelly has not come out yet but soon!


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> dharma, for what it's worth, I decided to pass (in my case, sight unseen).  I completely understand what you mean about it being "memorable," and I think this is a very valid point.  Also, the not-warm factor, and probably (though, again, I didn't look at it) the probably-not-very-tolerant-of-wetness factor.  So, that was my call.  It fit my fantasy life wonderfully, but the actual one, not so much.  (I also completely agree that H prices and purchases seem to occupy their own alternate universe and I don't view X number of dollars spent on H in remotely the same way as X dollars spent on something not-H.  Makes no rational sense, but there it is.)




I'm with Mindi Dharma. You need to be in love and I don't think you are???


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> dharma, for what it's worth, I decided to pass (in my case, sight unseen).  I completely understand what you mean about it being "memorable," and I think this is a very valid point.  Also, the not-warm factor, and probably (though, again, I didn't look at it) the probably-not-very-tolerant-of-wetness factor.  So, that was my call.  It fit my fantasy life wonderfully, but the actual one, not so much.  (I also completely agree that H prices and purchases seem to occupy their own alternate universe and I don't view X number of dollars spent on H in remotely the same way as X dollars spent on something not-H.  Makes no rational sense, but there it is.)



I just got back from the boutique and passed as well.  It feels right. Especially after going through my closet last night and visually reminding myself of the many, many impractical statement coats I already own. One of which is a brocade DVN coat from about 9 years ago in a similar color palette  I think I'll just buy or make a furry scarf to go with it.
I'm glad I'm not the only one to live in this alternate universe. I suppose that's why we are all here.Now there's a pair of H rose gold hoops that have been calling my name 



MrsOwen3 said:


> I think it's a sign that you're pausing, I have a similarly memorable coat that I don't wear much (but plan to wear this Fall) but it was less expensive, I think you should pass and consider another piece from the collection. With it not being warm enough for winter, it'd be hard to justify for me but I wear less fashionable Michelin Man outerwear once it gets really cold because my studio is freezing all winter [emoji6]
> 
> Thanks about the Box, I did play around with it and you can wear it messenger by only using one of the clasps and the last hole on the strap. I had Saks gifts cards piled up so this seemed like the time, I ordered it and then I heard about the Kelly that afternoon-of course! But me and the cats will be oh so well heeled on Ban Island for the winter with plenty of fabulous bags to choose from. I have to say I'm enjoying rotating through almost daily and feel I have quite a good bag wardrobe at this time. Ms Kelly has not come out yet but soon!


Thanks, Mrs O!  You are right, when ever I post a "should I?" it usually means I shouldn't. I think I may have even given that advice on other "should I?" threads 
Notice I did not consult any of you lovelies on the other items, I just knew. The black coat is perfect, was less expensive and has a gorgeous unusual silhouette that pairs perfectly with my H scarves. YAY! 
I'm so glad you are having fun with your new purchases! Saks gift cards are a great excuse to treat yourself to the Celine. It's a forever piece and you are set for a while! I did try the last hook and it was good for messenger length but since that's the only way I would use the bag, I was afraid to put so much stress on the last hole. If you wear it that way often, please update me on how it's holding up.




Freckles1 said:


> I'm with Mindi Dharma. You need to be in love and I don't think you are???


Thank you for weighing in, Freckles!  Yup....I guess it came across in writing better than I could see in my own head Of course at the boutique it was so hard, the other customers loved it and the champagne was flowing. I'm glad I walked away to think clearly.


----------



## Freckles1

dharma said:


> I just got back from the boutique and passed as well.  It feels right. Especially after going through my closet last night and visually reminding myself of the many, many impractical statement coats I already own. One of which is a brocade DVN coat from about 9 years ago in a similar color palette  I think I'll just buy or make a furry scarf to go with it.
> I'm glad I'm not the only one to live in this alternate universe. I suppose that's why we are all here.Now there's a pair of H rose gold hoops that have been calling my name
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mrs O!  You are right, when ever I post a "should I?" it usually means I shouldn't. I think I may have even given that advice on other "should I?" threads
> Notice I did not consult any of you lovelies on the other items, I just knew. The black coat is perfect, was less expensive and has a gorgeous unusual silhouette that pairs perfectly with my H scarves. YAY!
> I'm so glad you are having fun with your new purchases! Saks gift cards are a great excuse to treat yourself to the Celine. It's a forever piece and you are set for a while! I did try the last hook and it was good for messenger length but since that's the only way I would use the bag, I was afraid to put so much stress on the last hole. If you wear it that way often, please update me on how it's holding up.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for weighing in, Freckles!  Yup....I guess it came across in writing better than I could see in my own head Of course at the boutique it was so hard, the other customers loved it and the champagne was flowing. I'm glad I walked away to think clearly.




Oooh bubbles!!!! Yes, a tough situation indeed!!!! I will be waiting for the real of the hoops [emoji12] ....... Maybe.....[emoji8]


----------



## MSO13

Morning Cafe!

How is everyone doing? There's a crispness to the mornings now that has me totally energized, I adore Fall! I also sleep much better in this weather.

It's still a busy time with work and also planning for next year really fires up for the next 6 months so all that energy comes in handy. 

It's a funny feeling to have the K "checked" off the list, it's definitely cooled the urge to shop and I keep pulling the bag out to look at it and hold it but until I get our insurance updated, it's not leaving the house! I experienced a mild case of fear of bag judgment, I know my insurance agent's assistant really well so to type in an email the replacement value of the Kelly made me anxious about judgment. I would prefer to never think about the price again! 

Fab, have you settled back into the groove post vacation?

Dharma, perhaps a shearling or fur collar layered over your DVN coat? I bet it would set off those RG hoops nicely 

Hello to everyone else, hope Fall is starting off nicely for you all!


----------



## Fabfashion

Hi everyone! I'm back and a little jetlagged. Overall the trip was amazing and best of all DDs had a great time and were so well behaved the whole trip! Couldn't ask for a better vacation. 

Since the food and drinks were plentiful, I gained about 3 lbs despite all the walking. MrsO, I clocked in 20K steps while in Rome! So thrilled for your K! Around here most folks are quite oblivious to my B and K. I think only those who know the brand or into designers know. But then many Canadians are a bit conservative and not super brand conscious. It was mostly my friends that are more aware of my stuff. The first time I carried my HAC 32 to dinner, one of my GFs bursted out: is that an Hermes? That costs like a car! And all their DHs' mouths just hung opened. 

I didn't do much shopping and just bought a couple of jackets and a skirt from local boutiques. There were beautiful fall coats and boots everywhere but it was so hot, I couldn't bring myself to try them while walking around in sundresses and sandals. 

As for H, this was the funnest trip just for that. I visited not 3, not 4 but 5 H stores! LOL. Where was the 5th H store you asked? Well let's see it's quite by coincidence actually. I was already content with my TT and 3 belt kits and DH got 1 belt kit too. Then we left Barcelona but had to connect in Munich. We arrived in Terminal 1. We went through level G but our gate was in level H. Went through security with about 15 minutes left before boarding. Walked towards our gate H24 and in front of it is an H boutique!!! Can you ladies believe it? What a girl to do but walked into check it out. There was this gorgeous bi-color K wallet in RC/RH. I passed because I already have one in BE but it was so tempting. They have Jypsiere, Victoria, Virevolte on display. I asked about 24cm belt straps and they had 2 in my size! One was black/orange and the other was...hold it...RC/RJ. Yay! It was meant to be. I love it when H God smiled upon me. So I went home a very very happy girl indeed. Now if I can just lose the 3 lbs that I gained from the trip so I can fit into these belts. Haha.

Freckles, both DH and I enjoy cruising and now DDs too--one already told me yesterday she wanted to go back to the ship.  We've been cruising since the late 1990s. It's a great way to see different countries without having to pack/unpack and then we can always go back to visit a place longer if we like it. Our first cruise was also the Mediteranean and pretty much the same itinerary as we did this time. Because of that cruise, we decided to go back to Rome and the Amalfi Coast another year and spent about 10 days there. We did the same thing in the Caribbean. There are activities, entertainment and food choices for everybody which makes it a a great way to travel especially with kids. We kinda got bored with cruising before we had DDs but found that it's a great way to travel with them now. They've been on 4 cruises since they were 2 years old. We started them off on a 4 days Bahamas cruise.

Hope everyone has a great day! I'll share pics of my belt loot when I'm a bit more awake.


----------



## Mindi B

Fab, that just sounds heavenly, and big kudos to your DDs for their good behavior--and to you and DH, without whose parenting that good behavior would not be possible!


----------



## Fabfashion

Mindi B said:


> Fab, that just sounds heavenly, and big kudos to your DDs for their good behavior--and to you and DH, without whose parenting that good behavior would not be possible!


Thanks, Mindi! We're very blessed that DDs generally have sunny disposition and mild temperament. I did have to improvise as I wasn't sure how they would fare going on long tour bus rides. So it was "we're going to see a crooked tower (Pisa)" and "we're going to see a golden pig and if you touch its nose you'll have magical powers (Florence)". DDs are still saying that they don't feel any magical powers yet. Haha.


----------



## Moirai

Fabfashion said:


> Hi everyone! I'm back and a little jetlagged. Overall the trip was amazing and best of all DDs had a great time and were so well behaved the whole trip! Couldn't ask for a better vacation.
> 
> Since the food and drinks were plentiful, I gained about 3 lbs despite all the walking. MrsO, I clocked in 20K steps while in Rome! So thrilled for your K! Around here most folks are quite oblivious to my B and K. I think only those who know the brand or into designers know. But then many Canadians are a bit conservative and not super brand conscious. It was mostly my friends that are more aware of my stuff. The first time I carried my HAC 32 to dinner, one of my GFs bursted out: is that an Hermes? That costs like a car! And all their DHs' mouths just hung opened.
> 
> I didn't do much shopping and just bought a couple of jackets and a skirt from local boutiques. There were beautiful fall coats and boots everywhere but it was so hot, I couldn't bring myself to try them while walking around in sundresses and sandals.
> 
> As for H, this was the funnest trip just for that. I visited not 3, not 4 but 5 H stores! LOL. Where was the 5th H store you asked? Well let's see it's quite by coincidence actually. I was already content with my TT and 3 belt kits and DH got 1 belt kit too. Then we left Barcelona but had to connect in Munich. We arrived in Terminal 1. We went through level G but our gate was in level H. Went through security with about 15 minutes left before boarding. Walked towards our gate H24 and in front of it is an H boutique!!! Can you ladies believe it? What a girl to do but walked into check it out. There was this gorgeous bi-color K wallet in RC/RH. I passed because I already have one in BE but it was so tempting. They have Jypsiere, Victoria, Virevolte on display. I asked about 24cm belt straps and they had 2 in my size! One was black/orange and the other was...hold it...RC/RJ. Yay! It was meant to be. I love it when H God smiled upon me. So I went home a very very happy girl indeed. Now if I can just lose the 3 lbs that I gained from the trip so I can fit into these belts. Haha.
> 
> Freckles, both DH and I enjoy cruising and now DDs too--one already told me yesterday she wanted to go back to the ship.  We've been cruising since the late 1990s. It's a great way to see different countries without having to pack/unpack and then we can always go back to visit a place longer if we like it. Our first cruise was also the Mediteranean and pretty much the same itinerary as we did this time. Because of that cruise, we decided to go back to Rome and the Amalfi Coast another year and spent about 10 days there. We did the same thing in the Caribbean. There are activities, entertainment and food choices for everybody which makes it a a great way to travel especially with kids. We kinda got bored with cruising before we had DDs but found that it's a great way to travel with them now. They've been on 4 cruises since they were 2 years old. We started them off on a 4 days Bahamas cruise.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day! I'll share pics of my belt loot when I'm a bit more awake.



Hi Fabfashion, glad you had a great time. The H fairies were watching out for you!
My family also enjoy cruising, usually going with other families. We were planning for mediterranean cruise this summer too, but unfortunately schedule conflicts became an issue. Looking forward to seeing your belts.


----------



## Mindi B

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, Mindi! We're very blessed that DDs generally have sunny disposition and mild temperament. I did have to improvise as I wasn't sure how they would fare going on long tour bus rides. So it was "we're going to see a crooked tower (Pisa)" and "we're going to see a golden pig and if you touch its nose you'll have magical powers (Florence)". DDs are still saying that they don't feel any magical powers yet. Haha.



I remember the bronze boar statue in Florence!  I petted its nose, too--our guide told us that touching its nose guarantees we will return to Florence one day.  No promise of magical powers, unfortunately--but maybe I just wasn't looking for them!


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, Mindi! We're very blessed that DDs generally have sunny disposition and mild temperament. I did have to improvise as I wasn't sure how they would fare going on long tour bus rides. So it was "we're going to see a crooked tower (Pisa)" and "we're going to see a golden pig and if you touch its nose you'll have magical powers (Florence)". DDs are still saying that they don't feel any magical powers yet. Haha.




Fab you are too stinking smart!!!! I love your "tricks" to excellent behavior!! But Mindi is right - you and DH have obviously worked very hard to make your  daughters beautiful inside and out!!!
Your trip sounds fabulous!!!  I would say the 3lbs was worth it!! I'm sure the food was divine. You will be svelte again very soon I'm sure - in fact I'm sure you are already - but I understand it's more how you "feel". 
DS got 33rd out of 450 boys in his cross country race this past weekend. Not shabby. He ran a 5k in 20 minutes flat. Last year his best time was 17.19. He's got a little work to do!
DD has an ice skating competition this weekend. 
DH tried to give me his cold this weekend. I have been juicing and drinking all of my fluids - broth, tons of water and live bacteria cultures - gross!! But good for you!!
Hope everyone is fabulous in the cafe!!! Kiss kiss!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Just a quick fly-by to say hello to the cafe.  Nothing new to report.


----------



## Jadeite

Hello everyone! Long time no see!


----------



## Moirai

Hello cafe.

It's the middle of the work week and middle of the month...hope everyone's hanging in there.

Freckles, your DS' cross country feat is impressive. I am always amazed how these kids do it in addition to school work. Good luck on your DD's event this weekend!


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Hello everyone! Long time no see!



Hi Jadeite! So nice to see you stopping by. Hope all's well and you're all settlled in. Did you find a gym/yoga place? Have the currency devaluation affect H and other designers' prices at all?


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Fab you are too stinking smart!!!! I love your "tricks" to excellent behavior!! But Mindi is right - you and DH have obviously worked very hard to make your  daughters beautiful inside and out!!!
> Your trip sounds fabulous!!!  I would say the 3lbs was worth it!! I'm sure the food was divine. You will be svelte again very soon I'm sure - in fact I'm sure you are already - but I understand it's more how you "feel".
> DS got 33rd out of 450 boys in his cross country race this past weekend. Not shabby. He ran a 5k in 20 minutes flat. Last year his best time was 17.19. He's got a little work to do!
> DD has an ice skating competition this weekend.
> DH tried to give me his cold this weekend. I have been juicing and drinking all of my fluids - broth, tons of water and live bacteria cultures - gross!! But good for you!!
> Hope everyone is fabulous in the cafe!!! Kiss kiss!!!



Freckles, you and Mindi are so sweet. Thank you. I just made labels for my belt boxes (bought a label maker a while back to label my scarf boxes). Addicted or OCD? Lol. Have taken photos of the belts and will post tomorrow when I'm more awake. Jet lag is 80% gone. Thank goodness I've been taking transit instead of driving. Since I read somewhere on tPF that an Envirosac can be used as a rain bag (to put a whole bag in if it rains) I'd bought one. So this morning I just used it to carry my K35 to work when I took the subway and no one's the wiser. 

Hooray to your DS!!! That's an amazing accomplishment. All the best to your DD this weekend. Let us know how it goes. And hopefully you fought off your DH's cold and are feeling all better now. 

Hi Madam, Moirai, Mindi, MrsO, Kate, Dharma and everyone. 

Good night.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Thursday, ladies! Here are pics of my belt loot. 

Just realized that some straps have box or chamonix on one side. MrsO and Moirai, will Apple Garde work on box/chamonix too? Meltonian? Blackrock?

- Satin PHW H 32cm buckle with black chamonix / gold swift. Really like the stiching details on this strap.
- RGHW Collier de chien 32cm buckle with RC epsom / rouge H swift.
- GHW Sydney (I think this is the buckle name?) 24cm buckle with blue abysse box / BE togo and rose jaipur epsom / vermillon swift (I thougth SA said it was RC but receipt said vermillon)
- And DH's hammered PHW H 32cm buckle with black box / chocolat togo. I think I'm going to 'borrow' his buckle sometimes. Hehe.

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Thursday, ladies! Here are pics of my belt loot.
> 
> Just realized that some straps have box or chamonix on one side. MrsO and Moirai, will Apple Garde work on box/chamonix too? Meltonian? Blackrock?
> 
> - Satin PHW H 32cm buckle with black chamonix / gold swift. Really like the stiching details on this strap.
> - RGHW Collier de chien 32cm buckle with RC epsom / rouge H swift.
> - GHW Sydney (I think this is the buckle name?) 24cm buckle with blue abysse box / BE togo and rose jaipur epsom / vermillon swift (I thougth SA said it was RC but receipt said vermillon)
> - And DH's hammered PHW H 32cm buckle with black box / chocolat togo. I think I'm going to 'borrow' his buckle sometimes. Hehe.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!




Hi Fab!

Great belt collection, love all the colors and the stitching on the black/gold is an awesome detail.

I would check Doc's old thread about Swift but I did spray my Craie Swift CDC with Apple Garde and it was fine, no texture change. No transfer or stains on that so far and I wear it a lot. Chamonix/Box you would treat like your Drag, I think just Obenaufs to protect it since the Blackrock is for cleaning and this is brand new. I did one Blackrock, 2 Obenaufs on my new Box boots to give them some water protection but I only did the Blackrock by accident because I picked up the wrong jar out of my box of leather care products :shame:

I'm excited there's so many belts in Swift, this is my favorite leather. I love the fine grain, pearly sheen and buttery smoothness of it. If they make it in a neutral bag, like say a black Kelly 32 with PHW  that could be my next bag-in about a year following my long stay on Ban Island unless I have another crazy good year and get off the Island early for good behavior! I do see a lot of Swift and Gulliver on the resale market as well. 

Enjoy your new belts!


----------



## Mindi B

If I am remembering Docride's comments correctly, she advocates using Blackrock before Obenauf's even on new bags because the cleaner helps to prepare the leather to better accept the waterproofer.  I think.  What I'm trying to say, MrsO, is that starting with the Blackrock was perhaps a fortunate accident!  I've used the combo even on new bags myself for that reason.  Which I hope is accurate.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> If I am remembering Docride's comments correctly, she advocates using Blackrock before Obenauf's even on new bags because the cleaner helps to prepare the leather to better accept the waterproofer.  I think.  What I'm trying to say, MrsO, is that starting with the Blackrock was perhaps a fortunate accident!  I've used the combo even on new bags myself for that reason.  Which I hope is accurate.



oh, good! Happy accident then! a little polish came off so it was probably a good thing.

Then Fab, based on Doc's previous advice-2 Blackrock/2 Obenauf should take care of your Box and Chamonix straps!


----------



## Moirai

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Thursday, ladies! Here are pics of my belt loot.
> 
> Just realized that some straps have box or chamonix on one side. MrsO and Moirai, will Apple Garde work on box/chamonix too? Meltonian? Blackrock?
> 
> - Satin PHW H 32cm buckle with black chamonix / gold swift. Really like the stiching details on this strap.
> - RGHW Collier de chien 32cm buckle with RC epsom / rouge H swift.
> - GHW Sydney (I think this is the buckle name?) 24cm buckle with blue abysse box / BE togo and rose jaipur epsom / vermillon swift (I thougth SA said it was RC but receipt said vermillon)
> - And DH's hammered PHW H 32cm buckle with black box / chocolat togo. I think I'm going to 'borrow' his buckle sometimes. Hehe.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!



Those belts and buckles are gorgeous. I'm especially in love with RC Epsom/rouge H. Always a good thing when DH can share his stuff . I have not used Apple garde or anything else on my Clemence Evie or box Kelly. Works great on other leather bags, no change in color or bleeding. It kept vachetta leather on LV from darking or staining after applying just once. I use it for all my leather and suede boots once a year. MrsO and Mindi are the experts.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Fab!
> 
> Great belt collection, love all the colors and the stitching on the black/gold is an awesome detail.
> 
> I would check Doc's old thread about Swift but I did spray my Craie Swift CDC with Apple Garde and it was fine, no texture change. No transfer or stains on that so far and I wear it a lot. Chamonix/Box you would treat like your Drag, I think just Obenaufs to protect it since the Blackrock is for cleaning and this is brand new. I did one Blackrock, 2 Obenaufs on my new Box boots to give them some water protection but I only did the Blackrock by accident because I picked up the wrong jar out of my box of leather care products :shame:
> 
> I'm excited there's so many belts in Swift, this is my favorite leather. I love the fine grain, pearly sheen and buttery smoothness of it. If they make it in a neutral bag, like say a black Kelly 32 with PHW  that could be my next bag-in about a year following my long stay on Ban Island unless I have another crazy good year and get off the Island early for good behavior! I do see a lot of Swift and Gulliver on the resale market as well.
> 
> Enjoy your new belts!





Moirai said:


> Those belts and buckles are gorgeous. I'm especially in love with RC Epsom/rouge H. Always a good thing when DH can share his stuff . I have not used Apple garde or anything else on my Clemence Evie or box Kelly. Works great on other leather bags, no change in color or bleeding. It kept vachetta leather on LV from darking or staining after applying just once. I use it for all my leather and suede boots once a year. MrsO and Mindi are the experts.



Thank you so much, MrsO and Moirai! I was hoping to wear my belt tomorrow but realized I don't have either Apple Garde nor Obenaufs, only have Blackrock and Meltonian. So I'll have to quickly order them so I can start wearing my belts. I also have docride's spa kit and rain protection kit and will post on her thread to see if any of these products can be used.

My local SA called me while I was on the cruise last week (thank goodness for roaming plan) and said she was holding a CDC in the color that I had requested way back when. I did ask for this particular one at every European H store I visited but nobody has it. I went to see my SA yesterday and let's just say I'm now officially going on my next cruise with MrsO to the Ban Island.  Will post pic tomorrow. 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Thursday, ladies! Here are pics of my belt loot.
> 
> Just realized that some straps have box or chamonix on one side. MrsO and Moirai, will Apple Garde work on box/chamonix too? Meltonian? Blackrock?
> 
> - Satin PHW H 32cm buckle with black chamonix / gold swift. Really like the stiching details on this strap.
> - RGHW Collier de chien 32cm buckle with RC epsom / rouge H swift.
> - GHW Sydney (I think this is the buckle name?) 24cm buckle with blue abysse box / BE togo and rose jaipur epsom / vermillon swift (I thougth SA said it was RC but receipt said vermillon)
> - And DH's hammered PHW H 32cm buckle with black box / chocolat togo. I think I'm going to 'borrow' his buckle sometimes. Hehe.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!



Hi Fabfashion - love all of your new belts. Glad you had a great vacation.  Nothing new to report on my end. I'm glad it's Friday!


----------



## LaenaLovely

So fabulous.  I love the RC/RH collier de chien in particular!  It almost looks pink in the picture.  Thank you so much for sharing!  I've been wanting a collier de chien belt and I think you've just pushed me over the edge and encouraged me to finally get one!!


----------



## Freckles1

Fab, I love all of the belts, but I made to steal you DH's!!!! That is a great looking H!!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Say, I know this is the Hermes thread, but I have a Gucci question, and I bet at least one of you fashionable women will be able to help: How do Gucci loafers run?  TTS, or small, or large?  I am usually a 7.5 US, and whether this is an IT 37.5 or 38 depends on the manufacturer.  The Gucci.com site claims IT 37.5 will be a US 7.5, but I am skeptical and wonder if I should size up to an 8. . . . Any suggestions?  Thanks!


----------



## Moirai

Mindi B said:


> Say, I know this is the Hermes thread, but I have a Gucci question, and I bet at least one of you fashionable women will be able to help: How do Gucci loafers run?  TTS, or small, or large?  I am usually a 7.5 US, and whether this is an IT 37.5 or 38 depends on the manufacturer.  The Gucci.com site claims IT 37.5 will be a US 7.5, but I am skeptical and wonder if I should size up to an 8. . . . Any suggestions?  Thanks!



Hi Mindi, the only Gucci shoes I owned was a pair of high heel slides that was TTS, so not sure about loafers. In the "What shoes are you wearing today" thread under "The Glass Slipper" forum, there have been several posts on Gucci shoes. I recall a pair of Gucci loafers posted within past month or so. Perhaps they can offer some advice.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, Moirai!  I'll check around over on the appropriate forum.  I solved the immediate problem by ordering two sizes, hoping one will work.    The easy way out, if temporarily more expensive.


----------



## Moirai

Good morning cafe. Happy weekend!

I wanted to share a beautiful sunset at Santa Monica pier. It was so peaceful watching the sun slowly set.


----------



## Moirai

Mindi B said:


> Say, I know this is the Hermes thread, but I have a Gucci question, and I bet at least one of you fashionable women will be able to help: How do Gucci loafers run?  TTS, or small, or large?  I am usually a 7.5 US, and whether this is an IT 37.5 or 38 depends on the manufacturer.  The Gucci.com site claims IT 37.5 will be a US 7.5, but I am skeptical and wonder if I should size up to an 8. . . . Any suggestions?  Thanks!



You're welcome! Good idea, I have done that too .


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> Say, I know this is the Hermes thread, but I have a Gucci question, and I bet at least one of you fashionable women will be able to help: How do Gucci loafers run?  TTS, or small, or large?  I am usually a 7.5 US, and whether this is an IT 37.5 or 38 depends on the manufacturer.  The Gucci.com site claims IT 37.5 will be a US 7.5, but I am skeptical and wonder if I should size up to an 8. . . . Any suggestions?  Thanks!




Mindi I think the loafers run true to size. I have a pair that are a couple of years old - the camel color with the bamboo across the front. I also have some Gucci boots and heels and think they run true to size. Good luck!!


----------



## Freckles1

Moirai said:


> Good morning cafe. Happy weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to share a beautiful sunset at Santa Monica pier. It was so peaceful watching the sun slowly set.




Gorgeous Moirai!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, Freckles!
Moirai, what a beautiful scene.


----------



## MSO13

Hi cafe!

Morai, gorgeous scenery! 

Mindi, I don't know about Gucci sizing but it sounds like you got it sorted with both options. 

I was running errands this morning and found this great Free People dress that will be perfect for my Kelly debut. it's a bit lighter and a cooler gray than the photos I found online. I plan to close the neckline up with a few hook and eye closures because I'm busty and prefer control over my décolletage [emoji4]

Between a Bloomies reward and promo it cost a grand total of $48. I know I've got one foot on Ban Island but it seemed a shame not to have a dress to debut the Kelly with and just wear my usual jeans and tee. And at least today's damage was minimal!

I had a small project this afternoon and have low key weekend plans. What's everyone up to?

Dress Photo:


----------



## Fabfashion

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Hi Fabfashion - love all of your new belts. Glad you had a great vacation.  Nothing new to report on my end. I'm glad it's Friday!





LaenaLovely said:


> So fabulous.  I love the RC/RH collier de chien in particular!  It almost looks pink in the picture.  Thank you so much for sharing!  I've been wanting a collier de chien belt and I think you've just pushed me over the edge and encouraged me to finally get one!!





Freckles1 said:


> Fab, I love all of the belts, but I made to steal you DH's!!!! That is a great looking H!!!!!



Thank you, ladies! 

Weekend is finally here! It's been rainy all day, a perfect day to do...nothing.  It took me all week to get over the jet lag. It felt like work was busy but I think it was mostly because it took me twice as long to do something. So glad the fog has lifted. 

LaenaLovely, you definitely should try out the CdC belt. I'm in love. The buckle with RC/RH is in rose gold HW and it's just fab! Now I have a buckle in each HW so I'm really psyched.  I plan to treat the leather this weekend and try to figure out how to incorporate them into my wardrobe asides from wearing them with jeans. 

Freckles, I'm just sneaky. Hehehe. I really liked that hammered buckle when I saw it so I convinced DH to get it so I could also borrow it in the future. 

Mindi, I love your solution! Let us know how it turns out. Will be curious to see how the Gucci fits. I haven't had much luck with finding Gucci shoes that fit me well (too narrow). 

MrsO, that dress (or a cooler version) is perfect for your Miss K's debut! Love how it ended up didn't cost too much but you still get an amazing dress. 

Ladies, I currently have a dilemma where I learned that one of my GFs who's a VIP at my local H store just got herself a BE B35. BE is my all time favorite color (next to RC). I'd love a BE any bag (B/K/C). I missed it the first time around since I thought it'll be around for a while. Since I'm not a VIP and on ban island I wonder if I should at least reach out to the DC store or just make peace with myself and do nothing. Not that one will be offered to me but it seems this color is back this season in limited supply. I asked my local SA today and she said they only got 2 (and gone already). I mentioned to her to let me know if anything BE comes in but I don't hold out hope since I'm probably way way down on her client's list. What to do? What to do?

Here's my new CDC. I think some of you remembered that I got my first 2 CDCs in Hawaii last spring--geranium gator lisse PHW and gris fonce gator lisse GHW. I haven't worn the gris fonce and thought may be I should get a black gator lisse GHW and then rehome the GF. I asked every H store I visited in Europe and only Cannes has a matte PHW which looked flat and the skin looked stamped like a faux gator. While in Cannes, my local SA called to say the black one with GHW has come in and she's holding it for me but it's a matte one. I went to see it anyways but was not sure what I was going to find. Turns out it looks amazing. More understated than a small scale shiny black gator but will be perfect for everyday wear. Here she is and took a pic besides GF as well. I think they're different enough that I can keep both.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend so far! We've got a 2 families coming over for an impromptu take out dinner.


----------



## Fabfashion

Moirai said:


> Good morning cafe. Happy weekend!
> 
> I wanted to share a beautiful sunset at Santa Monica pier. It was so peaceful watching the sun slowly set.



Gorgeous view!


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> Weekend is finally here! It's been rainy all day, a perfect day to do...nothing.  It took me all week to get over the jet lag. It felt like work was busy but I think it was mostly because it took me twice as long to do something. So glad the fog has lifted.
> 
> LaenaLovely, you definitely should try out the CdC belt. I'm in love. The buckle with RC/RH is in rose gold HW and it's just fab! Now I have a buckle in each HW so I'm really psyched.  I plan to treat the leather this weekend and try to figure out how to incorporate them into my wardrobe asides from wearing them with jeans.
> 
> Freckles, I'm just sneaky. Hehehe. I really liked that hammered buckle when I saw it so I convinced DH to get it so I could also borrow it in the future.
> 
> Mindi, I love your solution! Let us know how it turns out. Will be curious to see how the Gucci fits. I haven't had much luck with finding Gucci shoes that fit me well (too narrow).
> 
> MrsO, that dress (or a cooler version) is perfect for your Miss K's debut! Love how it ended up didn't cost too much but you still get an amazing dress.
> 
> Ladies, I currently have a dilemma where I learned that one of my GFs who's a VIP at my local H store just got herself a BE B35. BE is my all time favorite color (next to RC). I'd love a BE any bag (B/K/C). I missed it the first time around since I thought it'll be around for a while. Since I'm not a VIP and on ban island I wonder if I should at least reach out to the DC store or just make peace with myself and do nothing. Not that one will be offered to me but it seems this color is back this season in limited supply. I asked my local SA today and she said they only got 2 (and gone already). I mentioned to her to let me know if anything BE comes in but I don't hold out hope since I'm probably way way down on her client's list. What to do? What to do?
> 
> Here's my new CDC. I think some of you remembered that I got my first 2 CDCs in Hawaii last spring--geranium gator lisse PHW and gris fonce gator lisse GHW. I haven't worn the gris fonce and thought may be I should get a black gator lisse GHW and then rehome the GF. I asked every H store I visited in Europe and only Cannes has a matte PHW which looked flat and the skin looked stamped like a faux gator. While in Cannes, my local SA called to say the black one with GHW has come in and she's holding it for me but it's a matte one. I went to see it anyways but was not sure what I was going to find. Turns out it looks amazing. More understated than a small scale shiny black gator but will be perfect for everyday wear. Here she is and took a pic besides GF as well. I think they're different enough that I can keep both.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend so far! We've got a 2 families coming over for an impromptu take out dinner.



Yay Fab! Beautiful score and I'm sure you'll rock it! If you never reach for the Gris Fonce now that you've scored this one, then you'll know to say goodbye. My Gris Fonce has definite Olive tones but I wear a lot of khaki, camel and greens so this is my go to for those outfits. 

I meant that the dress's gray was cooler than this photo, I edited my post. It's a pretty cool-girl dress. Free People is usually a little too bohemian for me but they have some amazing Fall colored prints that drew me in. 

Ok, now for the BE question: I guess it depends on what will happen if DC comes through for you. I know you're sailing for Ban Island with me but BE is your grail. Perhaps you should get your name out there with anyone you can and see what happens? My SM and I were chatting about how Etain had been rested and came back, BE and most of the reds/pinks cycle in and out so I don't think this is your last chance for it. The worst thing that could happen is that you get the call at the wrong time and you have to pass or you figure it out and get your grail bag, right?


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> Gorgeous Moirai!!!





Mindi B said:


> Thank you, Freckles!
> Moirai, what a beautiful scene.





MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi cafe!
> 
> Morai, gorgeous scenery!
> 
> Mindi, I don't know about Gucci sizing but it sounds like you got it sorted with both options.
> 
> I was running errands this morning and found this great Free People dress that will be perfect for my Kelly debut. it's a bit lighter and a cooler gray than the photos I found online. I plan to close the neckline up with a few hook and eye closures because I'm busty and prefer control over my décolletage [emoji4]
> 
> Between a Bloomies reward and promo it cost a grand total of $48. I know I've got one foot on Ban Island but it seemed a shame not to have a dress to debut the Kelly with and just wear my usual jeans and tee. And at least today's damage was minimal!
> 
> I had a small project this afternoon and have low key weekend plans. What's everyone up to?
> 
> Dress Photo:
> View attachment 3133217





Fabfashion said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> Weekend is finally here! It's been rainy all day, a perfect day to do...nothing.  It took me all week to get over the jet lag. It felt like work was busy but I think it was mostly because it took me twice as long to do something. So glad the fog has lifted.
> 
> Ladies, I currently have a dilemma where I learned that one of my GFs who's a VIP at my local H store just got herself a BE B35. BE is my all time favorite color (next to RC). I'd love a BE any bag (B/K/C). I missed it the first time around since I thought it'll be around for a while. Since I'm not a VIP and on ban island I wonder if I should at least reach out to the DC store or just make peace with myself and do nothing. Not that one will be offered to me but it seems this color is back this season in limited supply. I asked my local SA today and she said they only got 2 (and gone already). I mentioned to her to let me know if anything BE comes in but I don't hold out hope since I'm probably way way down on her client's list. What to do? What to do?
> 
> Here's my new CDC. I think some of you remembered that I got my first 2 CDCs in Hawaii last spring--geranium gator lisse PHW and gris fonce gator lisse GHW. I haven't worn the gris fonce and thought may be I should get a black gator lisse GHW and then rehome the GF. I asked every H store I visited in Europe and only Cannes has a matte PHW which looked flat and the skin looked stamped like a faux gator. While in Cannes, my local SA called to say the black one with GHW has come in and she's holding it for me but it's a matte one. I went to see it anyways but was not sure what I was going to find. Turns out it looks amazing. More understated than a small scale shiny black gator but will be perfect for everyday wear. Here she is and took a pic besides GF as well. I think they're different enough that I can keep both.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend so far! We've got a 2 families coming over for an impromptu take out dinner.





Fabfashion said:


> Gorgeous view!




Thanks, ladies! Glad you enjoyed the view.

MrsO, I like the style and print of the Free People dress. It would look great with your Kelly. And at such a great price too. 

Fabfashion, your CDCs are beautiful and each unique for different looks.  In regards to BE, there's nothing to lose in inquiring. If you don't, you will always ask yourself..what if.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> Weekend is finally here! It's been rainy all day, a perfect day to do...nothing.  It took me all week to get over the jet lag. It felt like work was busy but I think it was mostly because it took me twice as long to do something. So glad the fog has lifted.
> 
> LaenaLovely, you definitely should try out the CdC belt. I'm in love. The buckle with RC/RH is in rose gold HW and it's just fab! Now I have a buckle in each HW so I'm really psyched.  I plan to treat the leather this weekend and try to figure out how to incorporate them into my wardrobe asides from wearing them with jeans.
> 
> Freckles, I'm just sneaky. Hehehe. I really liked that hammered buckle when I saw it so I convinced DH to get it so I could also borrow it in the future.
> 
> Mindi, I love your solution! Let us know how it turns out. Will be curious to see how the Gucci fits. I haven't had much luck with finding Gucci shoes that fit me well (too narrow).
> 
> MrsO, that dress (or a cooler version) is perfect for your Miss K's debut! Love how it ended up didn't cost too much but you still get an amazing dress.
> 
> Ladies, I currently have a dilemma where I learned that one of my GFs who's a VIP at my local H store just got herself a BE B35. BE is my all time favorite color (next to RC). I'd love a BE any bag (B/K/C). I missed it the first time around since I thought it'll be around for a while. Since I'm not a VIP and on ban island I wonder if I should at least reach out to the DC store or just make peace with myself and do nothing. Not that one will be offered to me but it seems this color is back this season in limited supply. I asked my local SA today and she said they only got 2 (and gone already). I mentioned to her to let me know if anything BE comes in but I don't hold out hope since I'm probably way way down on her client's list. What to do? What to do?
> 
> Here's my new CDC. I think some of you remembered that I got my first 2 CDCs in Hawaii last spring--geranium gator lisse PHW and gris fonce gator lisse GHW. I haven't worn the gris fonce and thought may be I should get a black gator lisse GHW and then rehome the GF. I asked every H store I visited in Europe and only Cannes has a matte PHW which looked flat and the skin looked stamped like a faux gator. While in Cannes, my local SA called to say the black one with GHW has come in and she's holding it for me but it's a matte one. I went to see it anyways but was not sure what I was going to find. Turns out it looks amazing. More understated than a small scale shiny black gator but will be perfect for everyday wear. Here she is and took a pic besides GF as well. I think they're different enough that I can keep both.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend so far! We've got a 2 families coming over for an impromptu take out dinner.



Beautiful set of CDC's.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hope springs eternal:  I placed my special order today.


----------



## andee

Moirai,  Sorry I lurk sometimes and am stumped by your avatar.
Please tell me what or who it is.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yay Fab! Beautiful score and I'm sure you'll rock it! If you never reach for the Gris Fonce now that you've scored this one, then you'll know to say goodbye. My Gris Fonce has definite Olive tones but I wear a lot of khaki, camel and greens so this is my go to for those outfits.
> 
> I meant that the dress's gray was cooler than this photo, I edited my post. It's a pretty cool-girl dress. Free People is usually a little too bohemian for me but they have some amazing Fall colored prints that drew me in.
> 
> Ok, now for the BE question: I guess it depends on what will happen if DC comes through for you. I know you're sailing for Ban Island with me but BE is your grail. Perhaps you should get your name out there with anyone you can and see what happens? My SM and I were chatting about how Etain had been rested and came back, BE and most of the reds/pinks cycle in and out so I don't think this is your last chance for it. The worst thing that could happen is that you get the call at the wrong time and you have to pass or you figure it out and get your grail bag, right?


 


Moirai said:


> Thanks, ladies! Glad you enjoyed the view.
> 
> MrsO, I like the style and print of the Free People dress. It would look great with your Kelly. And at such a great price too.
> 
> Fabfashion, your CDCs are beautiful and each unique for different looks. In regards to BE, there's nothing to lose in inquiring. If you don't, you will always ask yourself..what if.


 


Madam Bijoux said:


> Beautiful set of CDC's.


 

Thank you very much, ladies! And happy Monday! Hope everyone had a nice weekend. 

Madam, hope your SO comes in quickly. Can't wait to see your reveal! I know these SOs take time but well worth the wait. Any hints?

MrsO and Moirai, I'll ask my DC SA to keep an eye out for BE B30 or 28/32 K retourne. Doesn't hurt to ask. I love BE but last year I also fell in love with blue izmir when I got her so I'm okay if no BE comes my way in the near future. I find BI easy to wear all year round. I don't think H makes many BE this year. There seems to be more turquoise, blue atoll and colvert bags. BTW, I'm dropping off my BI B at the store later today for a spa. I noticed that leather is opening up where it meets the resin on the handles. Very odd. It'll probably take months because our store sends everything to Paris. I've been proscrastinating knowing that it takes a long time but may be it'll come back early in the new year.

Have a great day!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you very much, ladies! And happy Monday! Hope everyone had a nice weekend.
> 
> Madam, hope your SO comes in quickly. Can't wait to see your reveal! I know these SOs take time but well worth the wait. Any hints?
> 
> MrsO and Moirai, I'll ask my DC SA to keep an eye out for BE B30 or 28/32 K retourne. Doesn't hurt to ask. I love BE but last year I also fell in love with blue izmir when I got her so I'm okay if no BE comes my way in the near future. I find BI easy to wear all year round. I don't think H makes many BE this year. There seems to be more turquoise, blue atoll and colvert bags. BTW, I'm dropping off my BI B at the store later today for a spa. I noticed that leather is opening up where it meets the resin on the handles. Very odd. It'll probably take months because our store sends everything to Paris. I've been proscrastinating knowing that it takes a long time but may be it'll come back early in the new year.
> 
> Have a great day!



Happy Monday, Cafe'!  
Rose Tyrien was not offered, so I decided onTosca.  The leather is some sort of lamb (Agneau?), supposedly softer than Swift.


----------



## Mindi B

OOOH, lamb leather is super-soft.  Chanel uses it, I believe, but I hadn't heard of it in Hermes bags.  A new option?


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Monday, Cafe'!
> Rose Tyrien was not offered, so I decided onTosca.  The leather is some sort of lamb (Agneau?), supposedly softer than Swift.





Mindi B said:


> OOOH, lamb leather is super-soft.  Chanel uses it, I believe, but I hadn't heard of it in Hermes bags.  A new option?



Madam, I'm so intrigued. Do you mind my asking what style bag you ordered in the Agneau? They currently use lamb leather for the Tohoboho pouches and some shoes and it's very luxe and buttery soft but it does seem like it will crease and show wear easily. I'm not sure how that compares to swift but it seems its very thin leather. I wonder if they're introducing several new lambskins? Any info would be appreciated! 

My only Chanel lambskin is my Girl bag and that's a soft, unstructured type of bag so the creases look good on it imo but it's been widely panned on the Chanel forum for showing too much patina and wear.


----------



## Moirai

andee said:


> Moirai,  Sorry I lurk sometimes and am stumped by your avatar.
> Please tell me what or who it is.



Hi andee, my avatar is a black and white photo of the back of a woman dressed in lace gown. Her head is not shown. I guess I unknowingly posted a Rorschach inkblot test .


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Monday, Cafe'!
> Rose Tyrien was not offered, so I decided onTosca.  The leather is some sort of lamb (Agneau?), supposedly softer than Swift.



Madam, this is soooo exciting! From the pics I've seen of tosca, it's gorgeous! In a lamb skin, the color will be so vibrant.


----------



## Moirai

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Monday, Cafe'!
> Rose Tyrien was not offered, so I decided onTosca.  The leather is some sort of lamb (Agneau?), supposedly softer than Swift.



Congrats on your SO. Tosca sounds lovely. I am also intrigued by this lamb-type leather. Hope your order arrives sooner than later.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Mindi B said:


> OOOH, lamb leather is super-soft.  Chanel uses it, I believe, but I hadn't heard of it in Hermes bags.  A new option?





MrsOwen3 said:


> Madam, I'm so intrigued. Do you mind my asking what style bag you ordered in the Agneau? They currently use lamb leather for the Tohoboho pouches and some shoes and it's very luxe and buttery soft but it does seem like it will crease and show wear easily. I'm not sure how that compares to swift but it seems its very thin leather. I wonder if they're introducing several new lambskins? Any info would be appreciated!
> 
> My only Chanel lambskin is my Girl bag and that's a soft, unstructured type of bag so the creases look good on it imo but it's been widely panned on the Chanel forum for showing too much patina and wear.





Fabfashion said:


> Madam, this is soooo exciting! From the pics I've seen of tosca, it's gorgeous! In a lamb skin, the color will be so vibrant.





Moirai said:


> Congrats on your SO. Tosca sounds lovely. I am also intrigued by this lamb-type leather. Hope your order arrives sooner than later.



Hi again, everyone!  I asked for a 30 Birkin with GHW.  From what I've read, Agneau has been around for a while, but H only used it for small items.  I'm not sure if I heard the name of the leather correctly, but it started with an A.  I never overload my bags, so I don't expect any problems with it.


----------



## andee

*Moira*i, Thanks for the explanation. I don't know why it was driving me crazy not knowing.

A word about  *lamb.* I have a collection of leather jackets and only buy them if they are lamb.
You would not believe what  is sold as  "leather" and yes, lamb is more pricey but looks 
so pretty..


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi cafe!
> 
> Morai, gorgeous scenery!
> 
> Mindi, I don't know about Gucci sizing but it sounds like you got it sorted with both options.
> 
> I was running errands this morning and found this great Free People dress that will be perfect for my Kelly debut. it's a bit lighter and a cooler gray than the photos I found online. I plan to close the neckline up with a few hook and eye closures because I'm busty and prefer control over my décolletage [emoji4]
> 
> Between a Bloomies reward and promo it cost a grand total of $48. I know I've got one foot on Ban Island but it seemed a shame not to have a dress to debut the Kelly with and just wear my usual jeans and tee. And at least today's damage was minimal!
> 
> I had a small project this afternoon and have low key weekend plans. What's everyone up to?
> 
> Dress Photo:
> View attachment 3133217



MrsO - very nice dress  and you got a great deal.  I think it will go very nicely with your K


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> Weekend is finally here! It's been rainy all day, a perfect day to do...nothing.  It took me all week to get over the jet lag. It felt like work was busy but I think it was mostly because it took me twice as long to do something. So glad the fog has lifted.
> 
> LaenaLovely, you definitely should try out the CdC belt. I'm in love. The buckle with RC/RH is in rose gold HW and it's just fab! Now I have a buckle in each HW so I'm really psyched.  I plan to treat the leather this weekend and try to figure out how to incorporate them into my wardrobe asides from wearing them with jeans.
> 
> Freckles, I'm just sneaky. Hehehe. I really liked that hammered buckle when I saw it so I convinced DH to get it so I could also borrow it in the future.
> 
> Mindi, I love your solution! Let us know how it turns out. Will be curious to see how the Gucci fits. I haven't had much luck with finding Gucci shoes that fit me well (too narrow).
> 
> MrsO, that dress (or a cooler version) is perfect for your Miss K's debut! Love how it ended up didn't cost too much but you still get an amazing dress.
> 
> Ladies, I currently have a dilemma where I learned that one of my GFs who's a VIP at my local H store just got herself a BE B35. BE is my all time favorite color (next to RC). I'd love a BE any bag (B/K/C). I missed it the first time around since I thought it'll be around for a while. Since I'm not a VIP and on ban island I wonder if I should at least reach out to the DC store or just make peace with myself and do nothing. Not that one will be offered to me but it seems this color is back this season in limited supply. I asked my local SA today and she said they only got 2 (and gone already). I mentioned to her to let me know if anything BE comes in but I don't hold out hope since I'm probably way way down on her client's list. What to do? What to do?
> 
> Here's my new CDC. I think some of you remembered that I got my first 2 CDCs in Hawaii last spring--geranium gator lisse PHW and gris fonce gator lisse GHW. I haven't worn the gris fonce and thought may be I should get a black gator lisse GHW and then rehome the GF. I asked every H store I visited in Europe and only Cannes has a matte PHW which looked flat and the skin looked stamped like a faux gator. While in Cannes, my local SA called to say the black one with GHW has come in and she's holding it for me but it's a matte one. I went to see it anyways but was not sure what I was going to find. Turns out it looks amazing. More understated than a small scale shiny black gator but will be perfect for everyday wear. Here she is and took a pic besides GF as well. I think they're different enough that I can keep both.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend so far! We've got a 2 families coming over for an impromptu take out dinner.



 Hi Fabfashion - I love your new CDC.  I have a black shiny gator but I think I like the matte better.  Glad to hear you reached out to your DC SA for a BE K or B.  It doesn't hurt to ask you never know....


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi again, everyone!  I asked for a 30 Birkin with GHW.  From what I've read, Agneau has been around for a while, but H only used it for small items.  I'm not sure if I heard the name of the leather correctly, but it started with an A.  I never overload my bags, so I don't expect any problems with it.



MadamB - I love Tosca, it's a great color.  Hopefully your SO will arrive soon.


----------



## Moirai

Good morning, Cafe! Happy Tuesday!





Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi again, everyone!  I asked for a 30 Birkin with GHW.  From what I've read, Agneau has been around for a while, but H only used it for small items.  I'm not sure if I heard the name of the leather correctly, but it started with an A.  I never overload my bags, so I don't expect any problems with it.



Tosca in B and ghw sounds gorgeous. Looking forward to seeing it.



andee said:


> *Moira*i, Thanks for the explanation. I don't know why it was driving me crazy not knowing.
> 
> A word about  *lamb.* I have a collection of leather jackets and only buy them if they are lamb.
> You would not believe what  is sold as  "leather" and yes, lamb is more pricey but looks
> so pretty..



You're welcome! That happens to me too, haha.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Thursday, cafe! I've been a bit busy this week getting ready for our DDs 5th birthday party this Saturday. Time sure flies! Can't believe they're turning 5, next they'll be 16.  Got enough goodies for 15 loot bags. Only 13 little guests but cannot not make them for DDs or they'll complain. Lol. One DD said to me last night: mommy don't tell me what my gift is, I want to be surprised. Too cute!

What's everyone been up to?


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Thursday, cafe! I've been a bit busy this week getting ready for our DDs 5th birthday party this Saturday. Time sure flies! Can't believe they're turning 5, next they'll be 16.  Got enough goodies for 15 loot bags. Only 13 little guests but cannot not make them for DDs or they'll complain. Lol. One DD said to me last night: mommy don't tell me what my gift is, I want to be surprised. Too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> What's everyone been up to?




Wow Fab, 5 years old! You're so great to make them goodie bags, I think I'd want one too [emoji3] they sound like such sweet little girls! 

I'm having a weekend at home, my city is hosting the Pope and has taken extreme measures to prevent any issues by shutting down many of the main roads to traffic tomorrow night. We're going to work on some cleaning and organizing, trying not to go too far from home. 

I do have a day with Miss Kelly planned tomorrow, I'm going to a meeting and then to a very high end mall a few hours from where I live so I'll feel less self conscious. Will try to post a mod shot if I can get one! I've got her out and ready to go, I left a few bits of plastic on but it was fun to pull them off, makes it mine for sure now! 

I'm trying not to shop tomorrow but going more to look at RTW for color and design inspiration for the next year.  I also love window displays for ideas and have always found the designer collections to be great sources of incoming colors that will be popular in a year or two. I did sell a few things on consignment so I have a small shopping fund if something catches my eye.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hi Everyone! TGIF! Just waiting for an appointment. Yesterday while shopping for some shirts and pants (I followed in MrsO's footsteps and went down a couple of sizes), I came upon shoes sales. Got a pair of black Ferragamo low wedge heels and orange Tod's booties. Will post pics later and need your opinions whether yay or nay. The dilemma on the Ferragamo is that I don't usually wear low heels, mine are mostly 3-4" minimum. This pair is 2" but is cute and practical. One should have one of these, right? I have another pair of bronze low heel Ferragamo that have been worn only twice. What to do? On the orange Tod's, well it's suede and it's orange. The color will go with my orange and feu H bags but I'm usually a black/brown/white/beige and occasional red footwear kind of gal. The suede also means I'll be wearing them just in the office as they won't be practical for outdoors wear. The prices are so good that my salesaholic brain just kept saying why not but I'm trying to be more logical about my shopping choices and not fill my closet with things I won't wear (much). 

I posted on the spa/refurbishing thread that when I dropped off my B for a spa at my local H, I got asked for a receipt. They said it's a new policy. I got this one from a reseller so it was like um I have no receipt. My SA talked the operations person into accepting this one but next time I need to have a receipt. Yikes! Has anyone sent their bag to spa recently? I already lost the receipts for two of my bags that I bought from H in the late 2000s. Didn't know we need to keep our receipts forever. Oh well! I've thought of getting a vintage box Kelly one day and then get it spa'd. Now I have to rethink it.

What everyone's plan for the weekend? It's indoor playground for me tomorrow and small family gathering at dinner time. 

MrsO, have a fantastic time with Miss Kelly! Can't wait to see your mod shot. 

Have a great day!


----------



## MSO13

ok cafe, I got a mod shot with terrible dressing room lighting. 

Ms Kelly on her maiden voyage!


----------



## Rami00

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Everyone! TGIF! Just waiting for an appointment. Yesterday while shopping for some shirts and pants (I followed in MrsO's footsteps and went down a couple of sizes), I came upon shoes sales. Got a pair of black Ferragamo low wedge heels and orange Tod's booties. Will post pics later and need your opinions whether yay or nay. The dilemma on the Ferragamo is that I don't usually wear low heels, mine are mostly 3-4" minimum. This pair is 2" but is cute and practical. One should have one of these, right? I have another pair of bronze low heel Ferragamo that have been worn only twice. What to do? On the orange Tod's, well it's suede and it's orange. The color will go with my orange and feu H bags but I'm usually a black/brown/white/beige and occasional red footwear kind of gal. The suede also means I'll be wearing them just in the office as they won't be practical for outdoors wear. The prices are so good that my salesaholic brain just kept saying why not but I'm trying to be more logical about my shopping choices and not fill my closet with things I won't wear (much).
> 
> I posted on the spa/refurbishing thread that when I dropped off my B for a spa at my local H, I got asked for a receipt. They said it's a new policy. I got this one from a reseller so it was like um I have no receipt. My SA talked the operations person into accepting this one but next time I need to have a receipt. Yikes! Has anyone sent their bag to spa recently? I already lost the receipts for two of my bags that I bought from H in the late 2000s. Didn't know we need to keep our receipts forever. Oh well! I've thought of getting a vintage box Kelly one day and then get it spa'd. Now I have to rethink it.
> 
> What everyone's plan for the weekend? It's indoor playground for me tomorrow and small family gathering at dinner time.
> 
> MrsO, have a fantastic time with Miss Kelly! Can't wait to see your mod shot.
> 
> Have a great day!


 
Seriously, H stores need receipts to have the bags spa'd. Don't they already have our information in their system. My three bags are fairly new but I don't even know where the receipts are . ugh


Can't wait to see your shoes. The black Ferragamo low wedge could be easy but orange booties...hmmm...you could wear all grey attire (mix of different textures  ..looks really nice) or with jeans and simple tee. I don't own a pair of orange shoes but I just played so many combos in my head. I need to experiment with color more.


Have a wonderful weekend :kiss:


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> ok cafe, I got a mod shot with terrible dressing room lighting.
> 
> Ms Kelly on her maiden voyage!
> View attachment 3138782



MrsO, you look fantastic!!! Love the whole look. Even your shoes' color matches with Miss Kelly perfectly. I hope you'll be taking Miss K out and about more often.


----------



## Fabfashion

Rami00 said:


> Seriously, H stores need receipts to have the bags spa'd. Don't they already have our information in their system. My three bags are fairly new but I don't even know where the receipts are . ugh
> 
> Can't wait to see your shoes. The black Ferragamo low wedge could be easy but orange booties...hmmm...you could wear all grey attire (mix of different textures  ..looks really nice) or with jeans and simple tee. I don't own a pair of orange shoes but I just played so many combos in my head. I need to experiment with color more.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend :kiss:



I'll be more vigilant about keeping my receipts in the future. H doesn't have a global database as far as I know so that could be why. Not to sure what I'll do if I buy vintage bags though. 

Here are pics of the shoes in question. The orange suede is deeper--kind of burnt orange. I put the orange Karo there for comparison. Turns out the Ferragamo wedges are only 1.5" high. Ugh, can't post 2 pics at once on my iPhone.


----------



## Fabfashion

Here are the Tod's.


----------



## Rami00

Fabfashion said:


> Here are the Tod's.


 
O I likey!!! A lot actually. Is it true color in the pic?


These would look so  nice with an army green/taupe/gray/ivory dress


----------



## Fabfashion

Rami00 said:


> O I likey!!! A lot actually. Is it true color in the pic?
> 
> 
> These would look so  nice with an army green/taupe/gray/ivory dress


Yes, the color is pretty true. I thought they were more H orange when I looked at them last night but side by side they're deeper and more wearable. Just not sure how to wear them. I have a couple pairs of red and orange sandals but they're easy to wear with summer dresses. My fall/winter attires are usually dark colors.


----------



## Hermesaddictt

Fabfashion said:


> Here are the Tod's.


Thèse boots are TDF.  You should definitely keep them


----------



## Moirai

Fabfashion said:


> I'll be more vigilant about keeping my receipts in the future. H doesn't have a global database as far as I know so that could be why. Not to sure what I'll do if I buy vintage bags though.
> 
> Here are pics of the shoes in question. The orange suede is deeper--kind of burnt orange. I put the orange Karo there for comparison. Turns out the Ferragamo wedges are only 1.5" high. Ugh, can't post 2 pics at once on my iPhone.





Fabfashion said:


> Here are the Tod's.



I like the Ferragamo, but really love the Tod's. It looks similar to the color of my Burberry trench which is burnt orange.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hermesaddictt said:


> Thèse boots are TDF.  You should definitely keep them





Moirai said:


> I like the Ferragamo, but really love the Tod's. It looks similar to the color of my Burberry trench which is burnt orange.



Thank you! I'm liking Tod's booties much better now that I see the color besides H orange (which will be hard to wear). 

Moirai, now I'm thinking I'm going to need one of those Burberry trench. I love orange! You just reminded me that I have an orange J Crew peacoat somewhere. 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> ok cafe, I got a mod shot with terrible dressing room lighting.
> 
> Ms Kelly on her maiden voyage!
> View attachment 3138782



Beautiful! Glad you posted in the action thread to share this beauty.


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> MrsO, you look fantastic!!! Love the whole look. Even your shoes' color matches with Miss Kelly perfectly. I hope you'll be taking Miss K out and about more often.







Fabfashion said:


> Here are the Tod's.




MrsO you look divine!!!! 
Fab those Tods boots rock!!!! 
Now I'm all fired up to go shopping!!!


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> I'll be more vigilant about keeping my receipts in the future. H doesn't have a global database as far as I know so that could be why. Not to sure what I'll do if I buy vintage bags though.
> 
> Here are pics of the shoes in question. The orange suede is deeper--kind of burnt orange. I put the orange Karo there for comparison. Turns out the Ferragamo wedges are only 1.5" high. Ugh, can't post 2 pics at once on my iPhone.



I think the boots are a keeper but I think you could probably live without the Ferragamos. They're nice but I suspect you probably have other shoes that fulfill this need if you have it since you normally wear higher heels. 

I love those Tod's boots and think you should try them with some Fall/Winter outfits. I do think they're more wearable than H orange for sure. I've never worn colorful shoes but H is slowly warming me up to more color, we'll see. Perhaps some Rouge H boots or shoes someday...

Thank you about the Kelly, it really is amazing and I'm so happy it found me!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> MrsO you look divine!!!!
> Fab those Tods boots rock!!!!
> Now I'm all fired up to go shopping!!!



Yup, perfect time for shopping, Freckles!  Still not sure about the Ferragamo wedges. They're not my usual style but the price is too good. I'll sit on them for a few days and decide. Also found a gunmetal grey leather Marc moto jacket. Love. After all this I still haven't found any shirts nor pants. Hehe.


----------



## MSO13

Moirai said:


> Beautiful! Glad you posted in the action thread to share this beauty.





Freckles1 said:


> MrsO you look divine!!!!
> Fab those Tods boots rock!!!!
> Now I'm all fired up to go shopping!!!



Thank you Morai and Freckles, I was so happy carrying the Kelly today!

Freckles, I did find a new earring at Dior and a sale dress at Anthro but fortunately didn't go wild! Bags hold no appeal as long as I'm carrying the Kelly so I'll likely be carrying it everywhere now


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thank you Morai and Freckles, I was so happy carrying the Kelly today!
> 
> Freckles, I did find a new earring at Dior and a sale dress at Anthro but fortunately didn't go wild! Bags hold no appeal as long as I'm carrying the Kelly so I'll likely be carrying it everywhere now



Let's see those earrings, MrsO.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Let's see those earrings, MrsO.



Tuesday or Wednesday, I cheap-ed out and had them sent to save on the sales tax


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Tuesday or Wednesday, I cheap-ed out and had them sent to save on the sales tax



That's a great idea, MrsO. Money saved is more money towards more goodies. 

All the best in your city this weekend. No online shopping though. Haha.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> That's a great idea, MrsO. Money saved is more money towards more goodies.
> 
> All the best in your city this weekend. No online shopping though. Haha.



Ha, you know me too well! I just had to close 3 browser tabs, no purchases. Only 2 days to go, hopefully DH will keep me busy with our projects around the house so I don't get weak!


----------



## Maedi

Fabfashion said:


> Here are the Tod's.



I love these Tod's boots. Tod's are so comfortable and this color is great!


----------



## LaenaLovely

MrsO - the Kelly looks amazing as do you! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

MrsOwen3 said:


> ok cafe, I got a mod shot with terrible dressing room lighting.
> 
> Ms Kelly on her maiden voyage!
> View attachment 3138782


 
MrsO - great photo of you and your Kelly.  I love your dress and the your new K is beautiful.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Everyone! TGIF! Just waiting for an appointment. Yesterday while shopping for some shirts and pants (I followed in MrsO's footsteps and went down a couple of sizes), I came upon shoes sales. Got a pair of black Ferragamo low wedge heels and orange Tod's booties. Will post pics later and need your opinions whether yay or nay. The dilemma on the Ferragamo is that I don't usually wear low heels, mine are mostly 3-4" minimum. This pair is 2" but is cute and practical. One should have one of these, right? I have another pair of bronze low heel Ferragamo that have been worn only twice. What to do? On the orange Tod's, well it's suede and it's orange. The color will go with my orange and feu H bags but I'm usually a black/brown/white/beige and occasional red footwear kind of gal. The suede also means I'll be wearing them just in the office as they won't be practical for outdoors wear. The prices are so good that my salesaholic brain just kept saying why not but I'm trying to be more logical about my shopping choices and not fill my closet with things I won't wear (much).
> 
> I posted on the spa/refurbishing thread that when I dropped off my B for a spa at my local H, I got asked for a receipt. They said it's a new policy. I got this one from a reseller so it was like um I have no receipt. My SA talked the operations person into accepting this one but next time I need to have a receipt. Yikes! Has anyone sent their bag to spa recently? I already lost the receipts for two of my bags that I bought from H in the late 2000s. Didn't know we need to keep our receipts forever. Oh well! I've thought of getting a vintage box Kelly one day and then get it spa'd. Now I have to rethink it.
> 
> What everyone's plan for the weekend? It's indoor playground for me tomorrow and small family gathering at dinner time.
> 
> MrsO, have a fantastic time with Miss Kelly! Can't wait to see your mod shot.
> 
> Have a great day!


 
Hi Fabfashion - I recently dropped off my Kelly handbag and wallet for spa at H and I was not asked to produce a receipt for any of these items.  My handbag is from 2002 and the wallet is from 2007. I have no idea where the receipts are now.  Will let you know what I find out about future spa services and H receipt requirements. 

I love your orange Tod's booties.  The ferragamo's are nice but if you aren't going to use them then I would return them. 

I'm celebrating my furkids birthday today!  They will be getting served a surf and turf dinner and some vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Fabfashion

Maedi said:


> I love these Tod's boots. Tod's are so comfortable and this color is great!





SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Hi Fabfashion - I recently dropped off my Kelly handbag and wallet for spa at H and I was not asked to produce a receipt for any of these items.  My handbag is from 2002 and the wallet is from 2007. I have no idea where the receipts are now.  Will let you know what I find out about future spa services and H receipt requirements.
> 
> I love your orange Tod's booties.  The ferragamo's are nice but if you aren't going to use them then I would return them.
> 
> I'm celebrating my furkids birthday today!  They will be getting served a surf and turf dinner and some vanilla ice cream.



Thank you, ladies! These Tod's are here to stay. Need to figure out how to incorporate them into my wardrobe but they're just too cute to send back. I think the Ferragamo are going back--neither flat or high. I think I'm attracted to the shiny gold thing at the front. 

SmoothCoatGirl, happy birthday to your furkids! Hope they enjoyed the gourmet dinner.  Yes, please let us know what you hear on the spa services. 

Off to watch DDs participate in a 100 meters bike race for the first time. It'd should be really cute to watch little ones race their bikes/trikes. 

Have a great Sunday, everyone!


----------



## dharma

Hi everyone! Happy Sunday!

Fab, totally understand the attraction to shiny things Love the boots but admit I have had trouble in the past incorporating colorful shoes. The ferragamo's are a great business shoe if you find you get tired of heels toward the end of a long day. 
Congrats on your DD's 5th bday!!! It goes so fast! DD and I are in the process of a huge closet cleaning in her room. It seems like no time has passed at all yet we are tossing things from when she was 5! Too bad you are not close by, we could give your girls a large collection of very sparkly jewels 
MrsO, fabulous debut! I absolutely love your new kelly, it's perfection! I think you will wear it a lot, the color and the easy care leather are a winning combo. 
SmoothcoatGirl, happy bday to your babies! They must have loved their dinner!  My dad feeds his 'not so small' small dog things like that on a daily basis. We all get mad at him but all of his pets have lived long lives and are extremely happy so we never win the argument for healthier eating habits.  I can't even lift his current chihuahua without throwing out my back 
Hope everyone enjoys their Sunday. We are continuing with the great closet clean out. My DD and I are working simultaneously on hers and mine. I have things in the bedroom, the attic and my sewing room so it's not easy. And I think I mentioned that I am a hoarder of clothing. I'm trying to be as ruthless as possible but I still find it difficult. We have 3 piles going: Aids thrift, consignment, and the women's back to work program, and then the various things for a friend or relative here and there. Honestly I wish it would all just disappear. Will also take time out to enjoy the very quiet weekend here.
Xo


----------



## Moirai

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you, ladies! These Tod's are here to stay. Need to figure out how to incorporate them into my wardrobe but they're just too cute to send back. I think the Ferragamo are going back--neither flat or high. I think I'm attracted to the shiny gold thing at the front.
> 
> SmoothCoatGirl, happy birthday to your furkids! Hope they enjoyed the gourmet dinner.  Yes, please let us know what you hear on the spa services.
> 
> Off to watch DDs participate in a 100 meters bike race for the first time. It'd should be really cute to watch little ones race their bikes/trikes.
> 
> Have a great Sunday, everyone!



Good morning, Cafe! Happy Sunday and last weekend of Sept. Time sure flies. I was at Costco this past week and saw Christmas stuff already. It will be the new year before we know it.

Fabfashion, glad you are keeping those gorgeous Tods - those are a once in a lifetime shoes. My suggestion of colors is navy, tan/taupe, white, grey, black or for a bolder look with deep autumn colors. Would look great with a dress or skirt to show off the style. Maybe a pencil shape below knee skirt? Have a great time at the bike race.


----------



## Moirai

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Hi Fabfashion - I recently dropped off my Kelly handbag and wallet for spa at H and I was not asked to produce a receipt for any of these items.  My handbag is from 2002 and the wallet is from 2007. I have no idea where the receipts are now.  Will let you know what I find out about future spa services and H receipt requirements.
> 
> I love your orange Tod's booties.  The ferragamo's are nice but if you aren't going to use them then I would return them.
> 
> I'm celebrating my furkids birthday today!  They will be getting served a surf and turf dinner and some vanilla ice cream.





dharma said:


> Hi everyone! Happy Sunday!
> Hope everyone enjoys their Sunday. We are continuing with the great closet clean out. My DD and I are working simultaneously on hers and mine. I have things in the bedroom, the attic and my sewing room so it's not easy. And I think I mentioned that I am a hoarder of clothing. I'm trying to be as ruthless as possible but I still find it difficult. We have 3 piles going: Aids thrift, consignment, and the women's back to work program, and then the various things for a friend or relative here and there. Honestly I wish it would all just disappear. Will also take time out to enjoy the very quiet weekend here.
> Xo



Hi SmoothCoatGirl, happy birthday to your babies. 

Hi dharma, happy cleaning. It always feel great to get rid of or donate unused things.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe! 

I'm enjoying a quiet weekend doing some cleaning and organizing around the house. Thank you for all the compliments about my Kelly, it's really my dream bag and I'm so happy to find it easy to carry and get in and out of. Honestly, I was a bit worried that after this waiting I wouldn't like it or something but fortunately that was just needless worry on my part. I had only every tried on one Clemence 35 so I'm incredibly happy to love it so much.

*Fab*, I bet that race will be adorable! Your DDs are taking after their dad with the bike racing already! And happy to see you here which means you survived the bday party! 

*SmoothCoat*, hope you had fun celebrating with your furkids. All of ours don't have official birthdays so we generally just pick the same birthday as a friend or relative close to when we think they were born. Not that our spoiled cats need anything extra but they usually get a new toy. 

*Dharma*, you'll hopefully feel so great when the closets are all cleaned out and organized. I suspect that's a big job  . I started a section of things I'm not quite ready to get rid of but will take another look at in 6 months. I've managed to say goodbye to some rather old things that way. Then if I wear something from that section, I know I'm not ready to see it go. I'm working on a severely edited wardrobe and I am finding it easier to get dressed and maintain the organization this way. 

*Moirai*, I hate when Christmas merchandise is out so early! Fall is my favorite time of year and I hate skipping it by looking ahead! 

The weather here is cooling off and I'm almost ready to bring my shawls out of their summer storage. It's with baited breath that I'll unwrap them as we have had moth issues and I took great pains to secure them for the summer going so far as to freeze them, seal them in boxes and plastic and then store them in moth proof bags. 

Ok, I have a date with DH in our basement to do a big purge of boxes we moved into the house 3 years ago and have yet to open. That tells me their full of really important stuff


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I thought Hermes bags were overpriced until I saw that Christian Louboutin lipstick costs $90.00 usd per tube (probably $89.00 of that is for the packaging).


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> I thought Hermes bags were overpriced until I saw that Christian Louboutin lipstick costs $90.00 usd per tube (probably $89.00 of that is for the packaging).



I saw this advertised a few weeks ago too but I draw the line at Tom Ford lipsticks which I find so pricey already. I wonder though if when you wear a louboutin lipstick, does it make you feel like you're walking on air? Lol. Although come to think of it, if H makes a lipstick it'll probably cost triple that. Haha. 

Happy Monday, everyone! Will stop by later.


----------



## LaenaLovely

MrsOwen3,  I'd love to chat about editing down a wardrobe.  I now have a 1 year old and as much as I love clothes, I need to simplify...I like the idea of it making getting ready fast and easy.  I have such a hard time getting rid of things...your 6 mo tip sounds amazing!  Anything else to share?


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Hi All,

My furkids enjoyed their birthday meal (filet and salmon) and were quite happy.  My male passed on the ice cream but my female loves junk so she went for it.  I have to say I do spoil my hounds regularly and if it weren't for their daily exercise routine I think there would also be an issue with their weight.  

I also reorganized and cleaned out my closet.I'm glad I forced myself to go through everything and get rid of things I no longer use. I dropped off lots of bags at Goodwill and still feel like I will have to do another edit in 6 months.

Hope everyone enjoys their day today.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Another day, another setback. 
My special order was turned down because the leather is too soft.  Didn't they know that to begin with??
My SA says I can do what they call a rac order in a few weeks.
I think I'll order a $90.00 lipstick and call it a day.
Hope everyone had a great Monday.


----------



## Onthego

Moirai said:


> Hi andee, my avatar is a black and white photo of the back of a woman dressed in lace gown. Her head is not shown. I guess I unknowingly posted a Rorschach inkblot test .


 This is very funny


----------



## Onthego

Madam Bijoux said:


> Another day, another setback.
> My special order was turned down because the leather is too soft.  Didn't they know that to begin with??
> My SA says I can do what they call a rac order in a few weeks.
> I think I'll order a $90.00 lipstick and call it a day.
> Hope everyone had a great Monday.


 This is also very funny. I love your humor and you seem to always put in just the right amount at just the right time.  (I am so much a lurker) read much more than I dare post.
My Monday got a jolt of laughter. Thank you.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Another day, another setback.
> My special order was turned down because the leather is too soft.  Didn't they know that to begin with??
> My SA says I can do what they call a rac order in a few weeks.
> I think I'll order a $90.00 lipstick and call it a day.
> Hope everyone had a great Monday.


Madam, I'm so sorry to hear about your SO.  Tsk Tsk...don't these SAs/SMs know what they're doing? They shouldn't let you down the wrong path. I hope your rac order will be more successful. Are you keeping with tosca? Please keep us posted.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Onthego said:


> This is also very funny. I love your humor and you seem to always put in just the right amount at just the right time.  (I am so much a lurker) read much more than I dare post.
> My Monday got a jolt of laughter. Thank you.





Fabfashion said:


> Madam, I'm so sorry to hear about your SO.  Tsk Tsk...don't these SAs/SMs know what they're doing? They shouldn't let you down the wrong path. I hope your rac order will be more successful. Are you keeping with tosca? Please keep us posted.



Thanks, Onthego and Fabfashion.  I plan to stay with what I initially requested:  Rose T or Tosca.


----------



## Moirai

Madam Bijoux said:


> Another day, another setback.
> My special order was turned down because the leather is too soft.  Didn't they know that to begin with??
> My SA says I can do what they call a rac order in a few weeks.
> I think I'll order a $90.00 lipstick and call it a day.
> Hope everyone had a great Monday.





Onthego said:


> This is very funny





Onthego said:


> This is also very funny. I love your humor and you seem to always put in just the right amount at just the right time.  (I am so much a lurker) read much more than I dare post.
> My Monday got a jolt of laughter. Thank you.




Madam B, sorry about your SO. Take it as a sign that you will get something even better.

Onthego, glad to brighten up your day. Thanks for joining us, the more the merrier.


----------



## Onthego

Moirai said:


> Madam B, sorry about your SO. Take it as a sign that you will get something even better.
> 
> Onthego, glad to brighten up your day. Thanks for joining us, the more the merrier.


Thank you. Hope everyone has a Terrific Tuesday


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> Another day, another setback.
> My special order was turned down because the leather is too soft.  Didn't they know that to begin with??
> My SA says I can do what they call a rac order in a few weeks.
> I think I'll order a $90.00 lipstick and call it a day.
> Hope everyone had a great Monday.




Madam, you are a saucy one and I like it!! 

I hope everyone is well in the cafe! I have nothing to report. Alas, I feel rather boring. Oh well


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!

Popping by to share my new earrings by Dior, I'm calling them punk paper clips [emoji41]
You can wear them asymmetrically which I like, I've been wearing two different earrings to mix things up and wear them all more. The SA said they were inspired by the venue Raf Simons designed for the last runway show. Dior bags don't suit me but I love their jewelry and the ready to wear, swoon worthy though I have no need for such things.

I have a hugely busy month so apologies if I'm not able to post much. I'm lurking when I can, I promise!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> Popping by to share my new earrings by Dior, I'm calling them punk paper clips [emoji41]
> You can wear them asymmetrically which I like, I've been wearing two different earrings to mix things up and wear them all more. The SA said they were inspired by the venue Raf Simons designed for the last runway show. Dior bags don't suit me but I love their jewelry and the ready to wear, swoon worthy though I have no need for such things.
> 
> I have a hugely busy month so apologies if I'm not able to post much. I'm lurking when I can, I promise!
> 
> View attachment 3143126
> View attachment 3143127


These are very cool, MrsO! I can see you getting lots of use out of them. With my long hair, most earrings are always hidden. I'm interested in Dior's Tribale earrings. I recalled someone here has a few pairs. I think they won't really show on me either unless I wear my hair back which I rarely ever do. Luckily, there's no Dior boutique in my city for me to check them out. May be next year when I'm in Hawaii, which btw I just booked our flights for next March break. Can't wait!

Hi to everyone! It's getting cooler here and by Friday it's supposed to be around mid-50 F. I guess we've been pretty lucky that September has been rather warm and even hot some days. Time to dig out all my fall clothes and boots. Gosh...where are all my gloves?


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> Popping by to share my new earrings by Dior, I'm calling them punk paper clips [emoji41]
> You can wear them asymmetrically which I like, I've been wearing two different earrings to mix things up and wear them all more. The SA said they were inspired by the venue Raf Simons designed for the last runway show. Dior bags don't suit me but I love their jewelry and the ready to wear, swoon worthy though I have no need for such things.
> 
> I have a hugely busy month so apologies if I'm not able to post much. I'm lurking when I can, I promise!
> 
> View attachment 3143126
> View attachment 3143127




MrsO will will rock those beauties!! Gonna have to check those out!! Do you know if they come in yellow gold? May need to copy you guuurrrl.....


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> MrsO will will rock those beauties!! Gonna have to check those out!! Do you know if they come in yellow gold? May need to copy you guuurrrl.....



Yes, be my twin! They're awesome. I'm wearing only one today and except for my DH who was like "hey, did you lose an earring" I've gotten lots of compliments. 

They're called "Dior Mail" and they do come in gold and two sizes. It looks like the top loop is longer on the 7cm which is what I got. I want to get the gold too so that I can wear them like this girl, without the sullen face and two black eyes!


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yes, be my twin! They're awesome. I'm wearing only one today and except for my DH who was like "hey, did you lose an earring" I've gotten lots of compliments.
> 
> They're called "Dior Mail" and they do come in gold and two sizes. It looks like the top loop is longer on the 7cm which is what I got. I want to get the gold too so that I can wear them like this girl, without the sullen face and two black eyes!



Oooooo I love them MrsO! Reminds me of when I used to put actual paper clips and safety pins in my ears, hahahaha
I love the versatility of these, you could mix and match the dangly bits too, wear them long or short...fantastic possibilities! After years of not wearing earrings, I have been longing to start again. There are quite a few holes to fill


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Oooooo I love them MrsO! Reminds me of when I used to put actual paper clips and safety pins in my ears, hahahaha
> I love the versatility of these, you could mix and match the dangly bits too, wear them long or short...fantastic possibilities! After years of not wearing earrings, I have been longing to start again. There are quite a few holes to fill




Yes, the SA actually referred to them as the "paper clips" and I can't decide if it's funny or sad that I'm just buying very expensive versions of the same things I wore when I was 15! Spiked boots, creeper soled shoes, paper clip earrings, studded bracelets... 

But the versatility is why I like all the Dior earrings I've bought so far, they have about 20 mix and match possibilities among them and they feel new each time I put them on in a new combo. The Tribale definitely feel the most dressy on me, they work for client meetings but not as rock n roll as my daily style.


----------



## LaenaLovely

This are so cool!  Great choice.  Im new to dior earring and recently purchased a pair of classic pearl tribals.  Now I'm spying these!  Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> MrsO will will rock those beauties!! Gonna have to check those out!! Do you know if they come in yellow gold? May need to copy you guuurrrl.....





dharma said:


> Oooooo I love them MrsO! Reminds me of when I used to put actual paper clips and safety pins in my ears, hahahaha
> I love the versatility of these, you could mix and match the dangly bits too, wear them long or short...fantastic possibilities! After years of not wearing earrings, I have been longing to start again. There are quite a few holes to fill





MrsOwen3 said:


> Yes, the SA actually referred to them as the "paper clips" and I can't decide if it's funny or sad that I'm just buying very expensive versions of the same things I wore when I was 15! Spiked boots, creeper soled shoes, paper clip earrings, studded bracelets...
> 
> But the versatility is why I like all the Dior earrings I've bought so  far, they have about 20 mix and match possibilities among them and they  feel new each time I put them on in a new combo. The Tribale definitely  feel the most dressy on me, they work for client meetings but not as  rock n roll as my daily style.



Hi Freckles, how are you doing sweetie? How are DD & DS and what's up with dear dad?

MrsO and dharma, I'm definitely going online to look at these earrings and the Tribale more closely now. Don't know if I can wait until I go to Hawaii next March--that's like another lifetime away!

LaenaLovely, welcome to the cafe!

Madam, have you decided on a leather for your SO and color--RT or tosca?

Hi to everyone else & happy Thursday!

Decided to work from home today and will be editing my closet a little later. I went down a couple of sizes and all my pants are so baggy--I look like Charlie Chaplin for those who still remember.  I believe I haven't given away all of my smaller sized clothes from years ago (noted years) but I fear they are probably out of style by now (remember those bootleg jeans?). Need to figure out what still fits and may be I can go forward with a more edited wardrobe approach and buy only what I think I need. Have bought some staples in the past couple of weeks--3 black jackets of different styles and fabric, 1 pair of black and 1 pair of grey pants. Most sweaters still fit but shirts and blouses are baggy. What do you do when some are your favorite items and they don't fit and alteration is not an option (will alter the shape too severely). I don't want to part with them right now but have no use for them. I suppose I can do the 6 months thing, may be I won't feel so attached down the road and can rehome them. 

Have a great day, everyone! 


http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Freckles, how are you doing sweetie? How are DD & DS and what's up with dear dad?
> 
> MrsO and dharma, I'm definitely going online to look at these earrings and the Tribale more closely now. Don't know if I can wait until I go to Hawaii next March--that's like another lifetime away!
> 
> LaenaLovely, welcome to the cafe!
> 
> Madam, have you decided on a leather for your SO and color--RT or tosca?
> 
> Hi to everyone else & happy Thursday!
> 
> Decided to work from home today and will be editing my closet a little later. I went down a couple of sizes and all my pants are so baggy--I look like Charlie Chaplin for those who still remember.  I believe I haven't given away all of my smaller sized clothes from years ago (noted years) but I fear they are probably out of style by now (remember those bootleg jeans?). Need to figure out what still fits and may be I can go forward with a more edited wardrobe approach and buy only what I think I need. Have bought some staples in the past couple of weeks--3 black jackets of different styles and fabric, 1 pair of black and 1 pair of grey pants. Most sweaters still fit but shirts and blouses are baggy. What do you do when some are your favorite items and they don't fit and alteration is not an option (will alter the shape too severely). I don't want to part with them right now but have no use for them. I suppose I can do the 6 months thing, may be I won't feel so attached down the road and can rehome them.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Hi, Fabfashion!  I'm staying with my original request for Rose T first or Tosca if they won't do RT.  But I'm beginning to wonder why I haven't asked for anything in gold.....hmmmmm....


----------



## dharma

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Freckles, how are you doing sweetie? How are DD & DS and what's up with dear dad?
> 
> MrsO and dharma, I'm definitely going online to look at these earrings and the Tribale more closely now. Don't know if I can wait until I go to Hawaii next March--that's like another lifetime away!
> 
> LaenaLovely, welcome to the cafe!
> 
> Madam, have you decided on a leather for your SO and color--RT or tosca?
> 
> Hi to everyone else & happy Thursday!
> 
> Decided to work from home today and will be editing my closet a little later. I went down a couple of sizes and all my pants are so baggy--I look like Charlie Chaplin for those who still remember.  I believe I haven't given away all of my smaller sized clothes from years ago (noted years) but I fear they are probably out of style by now (remember those bootleg jeans?). Need to figure out what still fits and may be I can go forward with a more edited wardrobe approach and buy only what I think I need. Have bought some staples in the past couple of weeks--3 black jackets of different styles and fabric, 1 pair of black and 1 pair of grey pants. Most sweaters still fit but shirts and blouses are baggy. What do you do when some are your favorite items and they don't fit and alteration is not an option (will alter the shape too severely). I don't want to part with them right now but have no use for them. I suppose I can do the 6 months thing, may be I won't feel so attached down the road and can rehome them.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


 Hi fab! Congrats on your weight loss! About 3 years ago, I changed my shape with excercise and a lot of my clothes didn't fit anymore. I was so afraid to let them go because I figured I would just need them again in a few months, lol. But that didn't happen and I finally dropped it all off this past weekend at the thrift and consignment shops. If you let it all go, you'll force yourself to stay disciplined and you get to go shopping!



Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Fabfashion!  I'm staying with my original request for Rose T first or Tosca if they won't do RT.  But I'm beginning to wonder why I haven't asked for anything in gold.....hmmmmm....


I'm sure the boutique will come through for you, MadameB! Keep the faith


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Friday, everyone! Too chilly here for my liking but at least it's sunny. 

Madam, love RT and tosca. It'll be gorgeous in either. I bet your SA and SM will bend over backwards to get this SO for you given their last boo-boo. Fingers crossed all goes well and she'll be here soon. 

Dharma, I found some pants and skirts tucked away back in the storage closet last night. They fit! Looks like I'm good for now and may just need a couple of new pairs in camel and chocolate, and may be black. Funny how some pairs were wide leg mens style trousers and now they're back in style! I guess what goes around comes around. Now I'll put the too large pairs into that closet and see what happens next spring. I read that Dr Oz said to get rid of these big sizes asap so one has no choice but to keep in shape. 

What's everyone plan for the weekend? We're just taking it easy after too many weeks of running around. One DD got so many Lego sets for her Bday and guess who has to help. I can't believe how advance Lego is these days. I was making Lex Luther assault vehicle with missiiles last night and you can actually launch the missiiles. I feel old. Lol. 

Have a great day, everyone! TGIF!


----------



## Jadeite

Madam Bijoux said:


> Another day, another setback.
> My special order was turned down because the leather is too soft.  Didn't they know that to begin with??
> My SA says I can do what they call a rac order in a few weeks.
> I think I'll order a $90.00 lipstick and call it a day.
> Hope everyone had a great Monday.




Sigh. These communication issues are not surprising but unwelcoming when you have your heart set on something.


----------



## Jadeite

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> Popping by to share my new earrings by Dior, I'm calling them punk paper clips [emoji41]
> You can wear them asymmetrically which I like, I've been wearing two different earrings to mix things up and wear them all more. The SA said they were inspired by the venue Raf Simons designed for the last runway show. Dior bags don't suit me but I love their jewelry and the ready to wear, swoon worthy though I have no need for such things.
> 
> I have a hugely busy month so apologies if I'm not able to post much. I'm lurking when I can, I promise!
> 
> View attachment 3143126
> View attachment 3143127




Oops first glance I did think you must have posted pics of paper clips by mistake..... My bad


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> Here are the Tod's.




Love Tods. They make them real comfortable.


----------



## Jadeite

MrsOwen3 said:


> ok cafe, I got a mod shot with terrible dressing room lighting.
> 
> Ms Kelly on her maiden voyage!
> View attachment 3138782




I missed the grand reveal! What a pretty Kelly... I spy contrast stitching. Which colour is this?


----------



## Jadeite

Ladies, hi everyone and hope all is well. I hardly venture into TPF these days. Being in the new country is hard on my H goods, too damp and I found ugly green communities (m.o.u.l.d) mushroom quickly. Yuck. So I've stopped bringing my H bags into the country. My lifestyle has changed a lot in order to adapt, so most of the time the longchamp or the double sens is all I use when going out. Here people have no qualms pushing and shoving and making body contact in order to get ahead on the walkway or subway etc. too risky for my bags. Sigh. Also abandoned wearing most of my nice shoes in favor of sneakers. Lots of crap on the floor. I dress like a villager these days. Just missing a straw hat.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Love Tods. They make them real comfortable.


Thanks, Jadeite! I do love Tod's perhaps a bit too much. 

Hope all is well other than the village clothing and dirty floors. Best to preserve your H bags and good shoes for when you go back to your home country. The good thing is that H bags are so timeless you won't have to worry about them being out of style. Just think of how much money you save for not having to buy nice shoes and clothes--probably several H bags worth.  How are your furkids? Hope your assignment is almost over and you can go back home soon.


----------



## Moirai

Hi Cafe!

Happy Friday/weekend!

It's been a busy work week, so haven't had much time to stop by to say hi. 

Jadeite, you life sounds interesting despite the village clothing . Your H will always be waiting for you.

Fabfashion, ahhh....Lego. I should have bought stock in that company. Those are timeless and fun toys. Don't tell the kids they're educational too. DH have stored away many in boxes; DS has moved beyond them. Guess I will save for my grand kids? Haha.


----------



## MSO13

Jadeite said:


> Oops first glance I did think you must have posted pics of paper clips by mistake..... My bad





Jadeite said:


> I missed the grand reveal! What a pretty Kelly... I spy contrast stitching. Which colour is this?



Hi Jadeite, nice to "see" you here! 

Thank you about the Kelly, it's Etain and it was a declined SO with Etain interior and white contrast stitching. My store called me because it was very close to my podium order and it was the right time, right place! I truly love it, I found it very easy to carry. It's been pouring rain here so I haven't taken it out but I will be wearing it often this Fall. Funny about paper clips, they do look very much like them but they're kind of cool earrings and suit my style. 

I hope the adjustments are getting easier and you're at least settled into the new place. It sounds like you're still getting home frequently and I hope you're getting to see your furkids and family!!


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Freckles, how are you doing sweetie? How are DD & DS and what's up with dear dad?
> 
> MrsO and dharma, I'm definitely going online to look at these earrings and the Tribale more closely now. Don't know if I can wait until I go to Hawaii next March--that's like another lifetime away!
> 
> LaenaLovely, welcome to the cafe!
> 
> Madam, have you decided on a leather for your SO and color--RT or tosca?
> 
> Hi to everyone else & happy Thursday!
> 
> Decided to work from home today and will be editing my closet a little later. I went down a couple of sizes and all my pants are so baggy--I look like Charlie Chaplin for those who still remember.  I believe I haven't given away all of my smaller sized clothes from years ago (noted years) but I fear they are probably out of style by now (remember those bootleg jeans?). Need to figure out what still fits and may be I can go forward with a more edited wardrobe approach and buy only what I think I need. Have bought some staples in the past couple of weeks--3 black jackets of different styles and fabric, 1 pair of black and 1 pair of grey pants. Most sweaters still fit but shirts and blouses are baggy. What do you do when some are your favorite items and they don't fit and alteration is not an option (will alter the shape too severely). I don't want to part with them right now but have no use for them. I suppose I can do the 6 months thing, may be I won't feel so attached down the road and can rehome them.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Fab, congrats on the weight loss! I made some quick progress but during this stressful time I just try to maintain. I'm keeping up with the workouts for the most part and that helps. 

I don't have any advice, I hold onto things for far too long but I do try the 6 month thing and say goodbye to some hard to get rid of things every time. I also sell at a local place that gives cash for current season clothes in good shape and we do a 6 month donation bag as well. Checking in on that stuff every six months will help you detach. But I still have a pair of ancient jeans that don't fit me that I have too many great memories to get rid of!

Freckles has a few pairs of Dior Tribales I think. There's this thread if you want to investigate, Dior Stud Earrings. I've found the boutiques are pretty well stocked but Dior has very few boutiques. Perhaps one of your local department stores has a Dior concession? 

Oh Legos, yes I think they're very complex designs these days. I always made dream houses with mine sets and never wanted to follow the actual plan. Good luck with that project and relaxing this weekend!


----------



## Jadeite

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Jadeite, nice to "see" you here!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you about the Kelly, it's Etain and it was a declined SO with Etain interior and white contrast stitching. My store called me because it was very close to my podium order and it was the right time, right place!
> 
> I hope the adjustments are getting easier and you're at least settled into the new place. It sounds like you're still getting home frequently and I hope you're getting to see your furkids and family!!




Lucky lady with the special etain bag. I have an etain but yours with contrast stitching is just that much better looking lol! 

You are right I do take that 6hr flight home often in order to see my furkids most people think it's silly but seeing them makes my day and makes the commute worthwhile. I also get a chance to check on  my other H bags to be sure they are clean ...tropical climates are not easy either.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!

I'm in the midst of my busiest work month of the year and today I had to go jumpstart my delivery car in the pouring rain. Sometimes being the boss really is as glamorous as everyone thinks it is 

Its our wedding anniversary this weekend but I have work on Saturday so we'll celebrate Sunday. I suspect DH may have an orange box for me. We're rewriting the "rules" of anniversary gifts, he gave me diamonds on our 1st anniversary and I give him paper (NFL tickets) every year no matter the year. I need modern H anniversary rules now, like cashmere, enamel, silk,  leather and crocodile. I bet the rest of the forum would totally back me up on a petition to change the gift rules! 

I hope you all have a lovely weekend!


----------



## MSO13

Jadeite said:


> Lucky lady with the special etain bag. I have an etain but yours with contrast stitching is just that much better looking lol!
> 
> You are right I do take that 6hr flight home often in order to see my furkids most people think it's silly but seeing them makes my day and makes the commute worthwhile. I also get a chance to check on  my other H bags to be sure they are clean ...tropical climates are not easy either.



I'm glad you're able to do that and no one here would say it's silly! We all LOVE our furkids here! I don't know much about H and tropical climates but glad you're able to check on things and make sure they'll be in good shape and ready/waiting for you when you're able to use them more regularly again. 

And thank you about the Kelly, my SM and SA are pretty fantastic and I'm thrilled with it!


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> I'm in the midst of my busiest work month of the year and today I had to go jumpstart my delivery car in the pouring rain. Sometimes being the boss really is as glamorous as everyone thinks it is
> 
> Its our wedding anniversary this weekend but I have work on Saturday so we'll celebrate Sunday. I suspect DH may have an orange box for me. We're rewriting the "rules" of anniversary gifts, he gave me diamonds on our 1st anniversary and I give him paper (NFL tickets) every year no matter the year. I need modern H anniversary rules now, like cashmere, enamel, silk,  leather and crocodile. I bet the rest of the forum would totally back me up on a petition to change the gift rules!
> 
> I hope you all have a lovely weekend!



Happy anniversary, MrsO! Love your idea of new H anniv rules. I believe I will adopt it


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> Lucky lady with the special etain bag. I have an etain but yours with contrast stitching is just that much better looking lol!
> 
> You are right I do take that 6hr flight home often in order to see my furkids most people think it's silly but seeing them makes my day and makes the commute worthwhile. I also get a chance to check on  my other H bags to be sure they are clean ...tropical climates are not easy either.


Glad you're able to see your furkids often, Jadeite. They're so worth the commute and who can get over how happy they are when they see you. Mine get so excited even when i went out to pick up the mail for just 5 minutes.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> I'm in the midst of my busiest work month of the year and today I had to go jumpstart my delivery car in the pouring rain. Sometimes being the boss really is as glamorous as everyone thinks it is
> 
> Its our wedding anniversary this weekend but I have work on Saturday so we'll celebrate Sunday. I suspect DH may have an orange box for me. We're rewriting the "rules" of anniversary gifts, he gave me diamonds on our 1st anniversary and I give him paper (NFL tickets) every year no matter the year. I need modern H anniversary rules now, like cashmere, enamel, silk,  leather and crocodile. I bet the rest of the forum would totally back me up on a petition to change the gift rules!
> 
> I hope you all have a lovely weekend!





Moirai said:


> Happy anniversary, MrsO! Love your idea of new H anniv rules. I believe I will adopt it



I third the new anniversary rules. I for one have been telling DH for nearly 25 years that anything shiny/glittery works every year and in the past few years I've added orange to the list. 

MrsO, Happy Anniversary to you and DH! Let us know if any orange box shows up. Sorry to hear about your delivery car. Hope you're able to get some hot drinks to warm you up after. It's no fun being boss sometimes but the (orange) rewards are sure worth it. Stay warm! And, thank you for the Dior link--will definitely check it out.

Yes, I should have bought some Lego stocks years ago. I think I won't have much time to stop by the cafe until all the Lego sets are built. Lol. 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Fab, congrats on the weight loss! I made some quick progress but during this stressful time I just try to maintain. I'm keeping up with the workouts for the most part and that helps.
> 
> I don't have any advice, I hold onto things for far too long but I do try the 6 month thing and say goodbye to some hard to get rid of things every time. I also sell at a local place that gives cash for current season clothes in good shape and we do a 6 month donation bag as well. Checking in on that stuff every six months will help you detach. But I still have a pair of ancient jeans that don't fit me that I have too many great memories to get rid of!
> 
> Freckles has a few pairs of Dior Tribales I think. There's this thread if you want to investigate, Dior Stud Earrings. I've found the boutiques are pretty well stocked but Dior has very few boutiques. Perhaps one of your local department stores has a Dior concession?
> 
> Oh Legos, yes I think they're very complex designs these days. I always made dream houses with mine sets and never wanted to follow the actual plan. Good luck with that project and relaxing this weekend!



MrsO, thank you on the weight loss. I followed your method with Fitbit and more output vs less input and it works! Am trying to tell DH this but he's not being vigilant. I even got him the Fitbit Surge (doesn't work as well as Fitbit One but good for monitoring heart rate). I just finished storing away the pants and skirts that no longer fit and will revisit them in the spring. Am planning to spend this weekend bagging away jackets/suits that are long overdue to be donated--they are from so long ago corporate days that will never see the light of day again. Well, one motivation that I'll have for keeping the weight off is all the H belt sets I just got from Europe. I won't be a happy camper if they no longer fit in 6 months.


----------



## Jadeite

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the midst of my busiest work month of the year and today I had to go jumpstart my delivery car in the pouring rain. Sometimes being the boss really is as glamorous as everyone thinks it is
> 
> 
> 
> Its our wedding anniversary this weekend but I have work on Saturday so we'll celebrate Sunday. I suspect DH may have an orange box for me. We're rewriting the "rules" of anniversary gifts, he gave me diamonds on our 1st anniversary and I give him paper (NFL tickets) every year no matter the year. I need modern H anniversary rules now, like cashmere, enamel, silk,  leather and crocodile. I bet the rest of the forum would totally back me up on a petition to change the gift rules!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a lovely weekend!




Happy anniversary and the potential excitement of another orange box!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

A special treat today at Dressage at Devon:  The Tempel Lippizan stallions.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Going through their routines and taking their bows:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Not the Lippizans


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Not the Lippizans



Madam, I was dazzled by these gorgeous stallions until I saw your dazzling rings and fell to the floor. They're jawdroppingly beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Madam, I was dazzled by these gorgeous stallions until I saw your dazzling rings and fell to the floor. They're jawdroppingly beautiful! Thanks for sharing.



Thank you, Fabfashion


----------



## Jadeite

Madam, I have to echo fabfashion's comments. Thoroughly enjoyed the horse pics and then choked on my water when I saw the bejeweled fingers.


----------



## Mindi B

Such beautiful horses!  And the rings ain't bad, either!
Hello, Jadeite!  I'm always happy to see you here and learn how you're doing in what sounds like a really culturally-challenging assignment.  And I'm so happy you are able to visit your dogs regularly!  Sending my best!


----------



## Jadeite

Hi Mindi, thanks! Need the good luck for sure.


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> A special treat today at Dressage at Devon:  The Tempel Lippizan stallions.







Madam Bijoux said:


> Going through their routines and taking their bows:




Madam these animals are truly the most beautiful of God's creations. What beauty. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Freckles1

Hello lovely ladies!!!
Hope everyone is well. The weather here is gorgeous!!! We've been strolling around the shops after brunch and found DH the most beautiful Burberry cashmere coat..... I will post a photo. He looks so handsome. 
Alas, this means I will not be getting my Tyger Tyger for another month or so.. Boo. But DH never treats himself, so I will be a good girl and wait impatiently!! Ha!!

DD has another skating competition this Wednesday. It is actually the southwestern regionals competition. It is a big deal!! 

DS ran yesterday... His best time yet this year ... 18.58 (5k). Last year his best time was 17:19. He has grown quite a bit this year and put on alot of muscle. I think he has truly had to re learn his body and pace. 
Districts are coming up, so I hope he can pick up the pace!! Last year he qualified for state and then was sick as a dog with the flu!
Fab, MrsO is correct about the Dior earrings. Let me know what you think I love them and hope to add to my collection in Nov. we are going to NY for Thanksgiving. Although I am headed to Aspen toward the end of the month. I may have to pop into the Dior boutique there. Too bad there is not an H in Aspen.....
Ooh wanted to ask you ladies who enjoy RL what you think about him selling the company..... Im sure we are a year or so out from seeing what RL will be like without him at the helm.... DH and wear a lot of Ralph and I hope the clothing and materials stay fabulous..... 
Anyway!!! I am wearing my flamingo party shawl and snakeskin cowboy boots today and loving Fall!!! I even had on cashmere the past two evenings!!!! 

Love to all!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Jadeite said:


> Madam, I have to echo fabfashion's comments. Thoroughly enjoyed the horse pics and then choked on my water when I saw the bejeweled fingers.



Many thanks, Jadeite!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe, 

Just wanted to pop by and say hi! 

My project yesterday went into extreme overtime, I didn't get home and to bed until 4! DH and I had plans today and I was forced to leave the house before 9am so needless to say, I slept in the car on our way to an NFL game. 

Before we left DH totally surprised me with my anniversary gifts. I am not an easy one to surprise, I mean I give the poor guy a shopping list with thumbnails and style numbers  I always include a few items that I don't expect to be found and he got one. 

He got me my black gator CDC with GHW!!! It's matte, small scales and identical to the very first CDC my SA ever showed me. It was spoken for but man, did I fall in love with it and now this makes 8 in my collection  

He also got me my wishlist bandana which came with this adorable little bandana specific collection of knot drawings. The bandanas were all over fashion week and I'm glad they didn't get rid of them after one season! This one is Eperon D'Or in Red

Freckles, nice to hear what you're up to. Glad your DH found something, mine never treats himself either. 

MadamB, looks like a fun day at Devon especially with your sparkly friends along for the ride. Any H sightings at Devon?

Hi Fab, Jadeite, Mindi and everyone!


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Not the Lippizans





MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Just wanted to pop by and say hi!
> 
> My project yesterday went into extreme overtime, I didn't get home and to bed until 4! DH and I had plans today and I was forced to leave the house before 9am so needless to say, I slept in the car on our way to an NFL game.
> 
> Before we left DH totally surprised me with my anniversary gifts. I am not an easy one to surprise, I mean I give the poor guy a shopping list with thumbnails and style numbers  I always include a few items that I don't expect to be found and he got one.
> 
> He got me my black gator CDC with GHW!!! It's matte, small scales and identical to the very first CDC my SA ever showed me. It was spoken for but man, did I fall in love with it and now this makes 8 in my collection
> 
> He also got me my wishlist bandana which came with this adorable little bandana specific collection of knot drawings. The bandanas were all over fashion week and I'm glad they didn't get rid of them after one season! This one is Eperon D'Or in Red
> 
> Freckles, nice to hear what you're up to. Glad your DH found something, mine never treats himself either.
> 
> MadamB, looks like a fun day at Devon especially with your sparkly friends along for the ride. Any H sightings at Devon?
> 
> Hi Fab, Jadeite, Mindi and everyone!



Congratulations, MrsO!!! What wonderful surprises from your DH! He was listening! So glad you finally got your HG. And, happy anniversary! 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Hello lovely ladies!!!
> Hope everyone is well. The weather here is gorgeous!!! We've been strolling around the shops after brunch and found DH the most beautiful Burberry cashmere coat..... I will post a photo. He looks so handsome.
> Alas, this means I will not be getting my Tyger Tyger for another month or so.. Boo. But DH never treats himself, so I will be a good girl and wait impatiently!! Ha!!
> 
> DD has another skating competition this Wednesday. It is actually the southwestern regionals competition. It is a big deal!!
> 
> DS ran yesterday... His best time yet this year ... 18.58 (5k). Last year his best time was 17:19. He has grown quite a bit this year and put on alot of muscle. I think he has truly had to re learn his body and pace.
> Districts are coming up, so I hope he can pick up the pace!! Last year he qualified for state and then was sick as a dog with the flu!
> Fab, MrsO is correct about the Dior earrings. Let me know what you think I love them and hope to add to my collection in Nov. we are going to NY for Thanksgiving. Although I am headed to Aspen toward the end of the month. I may have to pop into the Dior boutique there. Too bad there is not an H in Aspen.....
> Ooh wanted to ask you ladies who enjoy RL what you think about him selling the company..... Im sure we are a year or so out from seeing what RL will be like without him at the helm.... DH and wear a lot of Ralph and I hope the clothing and materials stay fabulous.....
> Anyway!!! I am wearing my flamingo party shawl and snakeskin cowboy boots today and loving Fall!!! I even had on cashmere the past two evenings!!!!
> 
> Love to all!!!



Hi Freckles! That's great about your DH's coat--a great mens coat is a treasured find. No rush on the TT. Fall has just started and there'll be winter to enjoy it as well. All my CSGMs are still sitting pretty in their boxes. It just turned cold these past few days so I'll start to bring them out over the next weeks. Great news about your DS! I'm sure he'll qualify for state in no time. All the best to your DD! Let us know how it goes Wednesday. 

I love the look of the Tribale but not sure if they may be too big for me. I'm 5'1". Plus I wear my long hair down most of the time so will anyone see them if I don't pull my hair up?

I think most of you have seen that I got TT 05 CSGM last month which is mostly blue on blue with pop of orange.  Then I saw some mod shots of the black/white TT 15 and I'm thinking if  may be I should (or shouldn't?). A b/w shawl will probably be very  useful for many years to come but not sure if I want the same design.  There was a L'ombre des Boulevard shawl in b/w as well. What to do? Our store  doesn't get much in so it's not like I can compare both designs side by side. Sigh...

Hi to everyone! http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Jadeite

MrsO, your DH is a sweetie. Happy anniv.


----------



## Maedi

MrsO, yor DH did so well. How thoughtful and happy anniversary to you two. Which size is your bandana?

Madame, I have always loved Lippizaner and their skills. And your rings are stunning!


----------



## MSO13

Maedi said:


> MrsO, yor DH did so well. How thoughtful and happy anniversary to you two. Which size is your bandana?
> 
> Madame, I have always loved Lippizaner and their skills. And your rings are stunning!




Thanks Fab, Jadeite and Maedi!

Maedi, this is a 55cm. I have two 140cm bandanas from last Fall as well but this year I've been liking the smaller sizes which is good because any GM I'm interested in must still be in silk worm stage they're taking so long to come in [emoji6]


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks Fab, Jadeite and Maedi!
> 
> Maedi, this is a 55cm. I have two 140cm bandanas from last Fall as well but this year I've been liking the smaller sizes which is good because any GM I'm interested in must still be in silk worm stage they're taking so long to come in [emoji6]




MrsO you make me howl!! The silk work stage!!!  I think I need a bandana too! I'm calling my SA about the shawls today... The Tyger Tyger I want sounds like it is becoming elusive!!! 

Happy Anniversary!!! Love your goodies!

Fab.... The tribals are fantastic. I have dark hair and wear my hair down too. I would say you need to look at the pearl or yellow gold cannage style.. Or silver? I wanted the navy, but DH said they aren't visible with my dark hair. I do have a dark green pair that are gorgeous and can be seen quite well...

Check them out. I don't think they will be too big. 

Hello Cafe and happy Monday!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Monday, everyone! 

I'm working from home today and getting nothing accomplished.  Oh well! Discovered a new favorite ice cream Chapman's blackjack cherry yogurt that's so delish I'm heading downstairs for a second scoop shortly. It's like Ben & Jerry's cherry garcia but better! Yum!

Freckles and MrsO, I've discovered that there's a small Dior concession store inside our local department store near my office. There's also another Dior boutique but it's in the west end. Who knew? I plan to check out the tribale earrings at the store near me sometimes this week. Hope they have some in stock. Although it'd be nice for me to get them as part of my Xmas presents although I don't know if I can hold off not wearing them until then. It's more fun when there are more prezzies under the trees so if I get a pair, I'll lock them away until then. 

Hi to everyone else! I think I'll go purge DDs' closet now. There are too many little clothes in there that no longer fit but they're just too darn cute.

Have a super day!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Hi All,

Hope everyone is having a good day!

*MadamB* - thank you for sharing photos of the horse show, they are beautiful.  Your rings are stunning.  

*Freckles1* - Best of luck to your DD and DS on their upcoming competitions.  I'm sure they will do well.  I have two flamingo party shawls.  Which CW did you get?  A month is not long at all to wait to get your Tyger shawl. The time will go by very quickly.

*MrsO* - Happy Anniversary!  Love your new CDC and bandana.  

*FabFashion *- I have several neutral H shawls (LDR, Brandebourgs,) and just picked up the black/white TT shawl and Cavalleria d'Etriers shawl in black/white/red.  I did not have an opportunity to see the black/white L'ombre des Boulevard in person.


----------



## Fabfashion

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day!
> 
> *MadamB* - thank you for sharing photos of the horse show, they are beautiful.  Your rings are stunning.
> 
> *Freckles1* - Best of luck to your DD and DS on their upcoming competitions.  I'm sure they will do well.  I have two flamingo party shawls.  Which CW did you get?  A month is not long at all to wait to get your Tyger shawl. The time will go by very quickly.
> 
> *MrsO* - Happy Anniversary!  Love your new CDC and bandana.
> 
> *FabFashion *- I have several neutral H shawls (LDR, Brandebourgs,) and just picked up the black/white TT shawl and Cavalleria d'Etriers shawl in black/white/red.  I did not have an opportunity to see the black/white L'ombre des Boulevard in person.



Hi SmoothCoatGirl!  I'd love to see mod shots of your TT and CdE if and when you have a chance, pretty please. Someone else mentioned the CdE as well and I'm now utterly confused. I really like my Mythiques Phoenix in black & white and I think TT comes the closest, at least from pics anyways. Would have been a no brainer for me if MP comes in a 140 size.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Just wanted to pop by and say hi!
> 
> My project yesterday went into extreme overtime, I didn't get home and to bed until 4! DH and I had plans today and I was forced to leave the house before 9am so needless to say, I slept in the car on our way to an NFL game.
> 
> Before we left DH totally surprised me with my anniversary gifts. I am not an easy one to surprise, I mean I give the poor guy a shopping list with thumbnails and style numbers  I always include a few items that I don't expect to be found and he got one.
> 
> He got me my black gator CDC with GHW!!! It's matte, small scales and identical to the very first CDC my SA ever showed me. It was spoken for but man, did I fall in love with it and now this makes 8 in my collection
> 
> He also got me my wishlist bandana which came with this adorable little bandana specific collection of knot drawings. The bandanas were all over fashion week and I'm glad they didn't get rid of them after one season! This one is Eperon D'Or in Red
> 
> Freckles, nice to hear what you're up to. Glad your DH found something, mine never treats himself either.
> 
> MadamB, looks like a fun day at Devon especially with your sparkly friends along for the ride. Any H sightings at Devon?
> 
> Hi Fab, Jadeite, Mindi and everyone!



Happy anniversary, Jadeite - beautiful presents.  I didn't see any H at Devon this time.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Just wanted to pop by and say hi!
> 
> My project yesterday went into extreme overtime, I didn't get home and to bed until 4! DH and I had plans today and I was forced to leave the house before 9am so needless to say, I slept in the car on our way to an NFL game.
> 
> Before we left DH totally surprised me with my anniversary gifts. I am not an easy one to surprise, I mean I give the poor guy a shopping list with thumbnails and style numbers  I always include a few items that I don't expect to be found and he got one.
> 
> He got me my black gator CDC with GHW!!! It's matte, small scales and identical to the very first CDC my SA ever showed me. It was spoken for but man, did I fall in love with it and now this makes 8 in my collection
> 
> He also got me my wishlist bandana which came with this adorable little bandana specific collection of knot drawings. The bandanas were all over fashion week and I'm glad they didn't get rid of them after one season! This one is Eperon D'Or in Red
> 
> Freckles, nice to hear what you're up to. Glad your DH found something, mine never treats himself either.
> 
> MadamB, looks like a fun day at Devon especially with your sparkly friends along for the ride. Any H sightings at Devon?
> 
> Hi Fab, Jadeite, Mindi and everyone!





SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day!
> 
> *MadamB* - thank you for sharing photos of the horse show, they are beautiful.  Your rings are stunning.
> 
> *Freckles1* - Best of luck to your DD and DS on their upcoming competitions.  I'm sure they will do well.  I have two flamingo party shawls.  Which CW did you get?  A month is not long at all to wait to get your Tyger shawl. The time will go by very quickly.
> 
> *MrsO* - Happy Anniversary!  Love your new CDC and bandana.
> 
> *FabFashion *- I have several neutral H shawls (LDR, Brandebourgs,) and just picked up the black/white TT shawl and Cavalleria d'Etriers shawl in black/white/red.  I did not have an opportunity to see the black/white L'ombre des Boulevard in person.



Thank you, SmoothCoatGirl


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks Fab, Jadeite and Maedi!
> 
> Maedi, this is a 55cm. I have two 140cm bandanas from last Fall as well but this year I've been liking the smaller sizes which is good because any GM I'm interested in must still be in silk worm stage they're taking so long to come in [emoji6]





Maedi said:


> MrsO, yor DH did so well. How thoughtful and happy anniversary to you two. Which size is your bandana?
> 
> Madame, I have always loved Lippizaner and their skills. And your rings are stunning!



Many thanks, Maedi


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Mindi B said:


> Such beautiful horses!  And the rings ain't bad, either!
> Hello, Jadeite!  I'm always happy to see you here and learn how you're doing in what sounds like a really culturally-challenging assignment.  And I'm so happy you are able to visit your dogs regularly!  Sending my best!



Belated thanks,Mindi B.


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion, I do like Ben and Jerry's cherry Garcia but find it sweet often times. That chapman cherry yoghurt sounds promising.


----------



## Jadeite

I've a bit more time this trip back home so was cleaning my bags and dusting the H storage area... And I find some things I don't ever recall I had... . Two thoughts hit me, 1/ what was I thinking buying that and 2/ when and where did I get that from??  I'm half afraid I am having memory lapses this early in my life...


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> I've a bit more time this trip back home so was cleaning my bags and dusting the H storage area... And I find some things I don't ever recall I had... . Two thoughts hit me, 1/ what was I thinking buying that and 2/ when and where did I get that from??  I'm half afraid I am having memory lapses this early in my life...



What did you find, jadeite? I'm intrigued. Although this happened to me more time than I care to admit and I'm living in the house!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Hi Fabfashion - Yes, here are some photos.


----------



## Fabfashion

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Hi Fabfashion - Yes, here are some photos.



They're very pretty, jadeite. Which designs are they? Besides I'm into b/w shawl right now. They're not to your taste anymore? May be put them aside and revisit in 6 or 12 months?


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion - Here's a comparison of MP and TT.


----------



## Jadeite

Fabfashion said:


> What did you find, jadeite? I'm intrigued. Although this happened to me more time than I care to admit and I'm living in the house!




I got surprised by a few arm candy pieces. Then I even found similar pieces, close in shades. I did find the receipts that went with them so for sure I bought them but I just forgot about it. I haven't got started on the silks yet...


----------



## Fabfashion

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Fabfashion - Here's a comparison of MP and TT.


 
Thank you so much, SmoothCoatGirl!  Sorry hit the wrong quote button last night on my iphone. They look great on you! I think TT looks similar to MP in terms of the b/w composition and I think they both have black borders. I checked the b/w Ombre pics and it has a white border which may not work as well for winter use. I was looking on h.com last night and saw that they still have the Zebra Pegasus b/w with red edge. Decision. Decision.


----------



## Fabfashion

Jadeite said:


> I got surprised by a few arm candy pieces. Then I even found similar pieces, close in shades. I did find the receipts that went with them so for sure I bought them but I just forgot about it. I haven't got started on the silks yet...


 
You can stack them, Jadeite. You won't have to worry if your new country is crowded or the floor is dirty--they won't damage your bracelets. Plus, it'll be something pretty to look at while you're at work on the computer.  I was just on the stacking tread last night checking out to get ideas. A small confession--I've never stacked anything in my life. Ha!


----------



## MSO13

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Hi Fabfashion - Yes, here are some photos.





SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Fabfashion - Here's a comparison of MP and TT.



Great neutrals collection SCG! I love neutral shawls!

I'm waiting on L'Ombre for this season and would love to compare the BW with the BW and Red versions but they are taking so long to arrive!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you so much, SmoothCoatGirl!  Sorry hit the wrong quote button last night on my iphone. They look great on you! I think TT looks similar to MP in terms of the b/w composition and I think they both have black borders. I checked the b/w Ombre pics and it has a white border which may not work as well for winter use. I was looking on h.com last night and saw that they still have the Zebra Pegasus b/w with red edge. Decision. Decision.


 
Hi Fabfashion - I like the Zebra too.  I like Ombre but did not have an opportunity to see any shawls in person.  It's tough to narrow down to one choice.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

MrsOwen3 said:


> Great neutrals collection SCG! I love neutral shawls!
> 
> I'm waiting on L'Ombre for this season and would love to compare the BW with the BW and Red versions but they are taking so long to arrive!


 
MrsO - Thanks, I love neutral shawls too.  I get the most use out of my neutral shawls but I still manage to pick up a few with color too.  I really like L'Ombre too.  Can't wait to see which one you choose.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Tuesday, everyone! I walked right by H store twice today and didn't stop by.  I had to return the Ferragamo wedge shoes. Thanks for all your input last week! It was a tough decision but I know I won't wear them. Then went to pick up the Tiffany bead bracelet that DDs gave me for my bday. I dropped it off like weeks ago to get it engraved with DDs' initials--it took this long for just 2 letters and a "&"!

MrsO, very funny about the silk worm stage. I think that's true for most things coming into my store (like never!). I'm curious to see the b/w and b/w/red ombre too but at this point it's a toss between b/w TT and b/w/red ZP. I'm just trying to figure out if I want the red in the mix or pure b/w. I was tempted to stop by H just now but they looked busy and I didn't see my SA. I'm going to try to buy directly from her as she has now mentioned to me twice that it's like a loyalty reward program--the more I buy from her, I'll be rewarded. Hmm...the sales quota must be up. 

SmoothCoatGirl, congrats on your shawls! You have a very nice collection. 

Freckles, I haven't gone to Dior yet. Hopefully I'll be able to go later this week. I saw a pic of one with small pearl in the front and small white crystals in the back. I can see the appeal of why people ended up with many pairs so they can mix and match. I wish you live closer so we can swap.  

Madam, any news on your rac order?

Hi Kate, Dharma, Moirai, Jadeite, Mindi and everyone else!

Have a great day!


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Tuesday, everyone! I walked right by H store twice today and didn't stop by.  I had to return the Ferragamo wedge shoes. Thanks for all your input last week! It was a tough decision but I know I won't wear them. Then went to pick up the Tiffany bead bracelet that DDs gave me for my bday. I dropped it off like weeks ago to get it engraved with DDs' initials--it took this long for just 2 letters and a "&"!
> 
> MrsO, very funny about the silk worm stage. I think that's true for most things coming into my store (like never!). I'm curious to see the b/w and b/w/red ombre too but at this point it's a toss between b/w TT and b/w/red ZP. I'm just trying to figure out if I want the red in the mix or pure b/w. I was tempted to stop by H just now but they looked busy and I didn't see my SA. I'm going to try to buy directly from her as she has now mentioned to me twice that it's like a loyalty reward program--the more I buy from her, I'll be rewarded. Hmm...the sales quota must be up.
> 
> SmoothCoatGirl, congrats on your shawls! You have a very nice collection.
> 
> Freckles, I haven't gone to Dior yet. Hopefully I'll be able to go later this week. I saw a pic of one with small pearl in the front and small white crystals in the back. I can see the appeal of why people ended up with many pairs so they can mix and match. I wish you live closer so we can swap.
> 
> Madam, any news on your rac order?
> 
> Hi Kate, Dharma, Moirai, Jadeite, Mindi and everyone else!
> 
> Have a great day!




Fab it would be fantastic to swap!! Can't wait for you to try them and see what you think..

Well, I did it. I called my SA and purchased the Tyger Tyger!! I was reading through the various threads and the ladies have said that #14 was hard to come by... And they were right!! But he is on his way to me!! 
And of course the credit card company called DH with a fraud alert about my poor Tyger!!!! 
DH is in St. Louis, I am in KC and then you throw in Dallas, Texas!! Heck why wouldn't visa be scared!! Haha
And DH didn't even give me any trouble!! He thinks mr Tyger Tyger is beautiful!! 
I have been out to watch the girls skating. I watched the Novice ladies and gentlemen last night. Incredible!!! They are all doing triple jumps!!!  I am going to watch the Senior ladies this evening. I'm sure they are doing quads. It will be incredible!!
DD skates tomorrow at high noon! Have good thoughts for her ladies!! There are 11 in her group... Big group!!! Cross your fingers she doesn't go first. It's never good to go first. Or last. Better to be in the middle. 
Thanks for listening to me ladies. 

Have a great evening!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Fab it would be fantastic to swap!! Can't wait for you to try them and see what you think..
> 
> Well, I did it. I called my SA and purchased the Tyger Tyger!! I was reading through the various threads and the ladies have said that #14 was hard to come by... And they were right!! But he is on his way to me!!
> And of course the credit card company called DH with a fraud alert about my poor Tyger!!!!
> DH is in St. Louis, I am in KC and then you throw in Dallas, Texas!! Heck why wouldn't visa be scared!! Haha
> And DH didn't even give me any trouble!! He thinks mr Tyger Tyger is beautiful!!
> I have been out to watch the girls skating. I watched the Novice ladies and gentlemen last night. Incredible!!! They are all doing triple jumps!!! I am going to watch the Senior ladies this evening. I'm sure they are doing quads. It will be incredible!!
> DD skates tomorrow at high noon! Have good thoughts for her ladies!! There are 11 in her group... Big group!!! Cross your fingers she doesn't go first. It's never good to go first. Or last. Better to be in the middle.
> Thanks for listening to me ladies.
> 
> Have a great evening!!


 
Congrats on your TT, Freckles! Please post mod shot when it comes in. Glad to hear your DH likes TT too. Hmm, I think I should definitely try to stop by H tomorrow and inquire. There's one on H.com Canada but I want to try it on in person (plus trying to buy directly from my SA). Well, I'm supposed to be on ban island...may be it doesn't count if I put it aside towards Xmas?

Sending all the good vibes your DD's way! You got me when you wrote about novice ladies & gents, I thought you meant beginners and they were doing triples? And the senior ladies, I was thinking silver hair ladies, how did they do quads? Haha! Silly me!


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Congrats on your TT, Freckles! Please post mod shot when it comes in. Glad to hear your DH likes TT too. Hmm, I think I should definitely try to stop by H tomorrow and inquire. There's one on H.com Canada but I want to try it on in person (plus trying to buy directly from my SA). Well, I'm supposed to be on ban island...may be it doesn't count if I put it aside towards Xmas?
> 
> Sending all the good vibes your DD's way! You got me when you wrote about novice ladies & gents, I thought you meant beginners and they were doing triples? And the senior ladies, I was thinking silver hair ladies, how did they do quads? Haha! Silly me!




Fab, don't feel silly. I should've explained!!!
The top levels of skaters are Novice, then junior and then senior. The senior level are the ladies and gentlemen that compete at the Olympic level.  
I will definitely post mod shots! Xo


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Fab, don't feel silly. I should've explained!!!
> The top levels of skaters are Novice, then junior and then senior. The senior level are the ladies and gentlemen that compete at the Olympic level.
> I will definitely post mod shots! Xo


 
That explained it. Thanks, Freckles! Here I was thinking ladies and gents of a certain age ice skating with such skills. Hehe. Will be thinking good thoughts at high noon tomorrow. Fingers and toes crossed! Let us know how she does.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Tuesday, everyone! I walked right by H store twice today and didn't stop by.  I had to return the Ferragamo wedge shoes. Thanks for all your input last week! It was a tough decision but I know I won't wear them. Then went to pick up the Tiffany bead bracelet that DDs gave me for my bday. I dropped it off like weeks ago to get it engraved with DDs' initials--it took this long for just 2 letters and a "&"!
> 
> MrsO, very funny about the silk worm stage. I think that's true for most things coming into my store (like never!). I'm curious to see the b/w and b/w/red ombre too but at this point it's a toss between b/w TT and b/w/red ZP. I'm just trying to figure out if I want the red in the mix or pure b/w. I was tempted to stop by H just now but they looked busy and I didn't see my SA. I'm going to try to buy directly from her as she has now mentioned to me twice that it's like a loyalty reward program--the more I buy from her, I'll be rewarded. Hmm...the sales quota must be up.
> 
> SmoothCoatGirl, congrats on your shawls! You have a very nice collection.
> 
> Freckles, I haven't gone to Dior yet. Hopefully I'll be able to go later this week. I saw a pic of one with small pearl in the front and small white crystals in the back. I can see the appeal of why people ended up with many pairs so they can mix and match. I wish you live closer so we can swap.
> 
> Madam, any news on your rac order?
> 
> Hi Kate, Dharma, Moirai, Jadeite, Mindi and everyone else!
> 
> Have a great day!


 
Hi, Fabfashion!  Nothing new on the rac order.  The SA said it could be a few weeks before they start taking the orders.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Fabfashion!  Nothing new on the rac order.  The SA said it could be a few weeks before they start taking the orders.



Madam, I admire your patience because I have none.  Fingers crossed you'll have good news in a few weeks.


----------



## Moirai

Madam Bijoux said:


> Going through their routines and taking their bows:





MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> He got me my black gator CDC with GHW!!! It's matte, small scales and identical to the very first CDC my SA ever showed me. It was spoken for but man, did I fall in love with it and now this makes 8 in my collection





SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Hi Fabfashion - Yes, here are some photos.





Fabfashion said:


> Happy Tuesday, everyone! I walked right by H store twice today and didn't stop by.  I had to return the Ferragamo wedge shoes. Thanks for all your input last week! It was a tough decision but I know I won't wear them. Then went to pick up the Tiffany bead bracelet that DDs gave me for my bday. I dropped it off like weeks ago to get it engraved with DDs' initials--it took this long for just 2 letters and a "&"!
> Hi Kate, Dharma, Moirai, Jadeite, Mindi and everyone else!
> Have a great day!





Freckles1 said:


> Fab it would be fantastic to swap!! Can't wait for you to try them and see what you think..
> Well, I did it. I called my SA and purchased the Tyger Tyger!! I was reading through the various threads and the ladies have said that #14 was hard to come by... And they were right!! But he is on his way to me!!
> DD skates tomorrow at high noon! Have good thoughts for her ladies!! There are 11 in her group... Big group!!! Cross your fingers she doesn't go first. It's never good to go first. Or last. Better to be in the middle.
> Thanks for listening to me ladies.
> Have a great evening!!




Hi Ladies!

MadamB, those horses are glorious, and your diamonds are stunning. 

MrsO, your gator CDC is gorgeous. I really like the ghw. Up until I got bitten by H, all my jewelry and accessories are silver, but now after seeing pics like yours, I really love gold.

Smoothcoatgirl, You look fabulous in those shawls. Love those cw.

Fab, great idea about engraving the bracelets. Have fun if you visit H tomorrow. I do the same as you, when I want to buy something expensive, I tell DH it's for upcoming birthday, anniv, Christmas, or combo. Less guilt feeling I guess.

Freckles, congrats on your TT! Please share when you get it. Sending lots of good vibes for your DD skating tomorrow. She will be awesome!

Hello to everyone else! Have a great evening.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Moirai said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> MadamB, those horses are glorious, and your diamonds are stunning
> 
> Hello to everyone else! Have a great evening.



Thanks, Moirai


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Fabfashion!  Nothing new on the rac order.  The SA said it could be a few weeks before they start taking the orders.



MadamB - sending positive thoughts your way for your upcoming rac order.  Hope it gets done right this time around!  Hang in there....


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Tuesday, everyone! I walked right by H store twice today and didn't stop by.  I had to return the Ferragamo wedge shoes. Thanks for all your input last week! It was a tough decision but I know I won't wear them. Then went to pick up the Tiffany bead bracelet that DDs gave me for my bday. I dropped it off like weeks ago to get it engraved with DDs' initials--it took this long for just 2 letters and a "&"!
> 
> MrsO, very funny about the silk worm stage. I think that's true for most things coming into my store (like never!). I'm curious to see the b/w and b/w/red ombre too but at this point it's a toss between b/w TT and b/w/red ZP. I'm just trying to figure out if I want the red in the mix or pure b/w. I was tempted to stop by H just now but they looked busy and I didn't see my SA. I'm going to try to buy directly from her as she has now mentioned to me twice that it's like a loyalty reward program--the more I buy from her, I'll be rewarded. Hmm...the sales quota must be up.
> 
> SmoothCoatGirl, congrats on your shawls! You have a very nice collection.
> 
> Freckles, I haven't gone to Dior yet. Hopefully I'll be able to go later this week. I saw a pic of one with small pearl in the front and small white crystals in the back. I can see the appeal of why people ended up with many pairs so they can mix and match. I wish you live closer so we can swap.
> 
> Madam, any news on your rac order?
> 
> Hi Kate, Dharma, Moirai, Jadeite, Mindi and everyone else!
> 
> Have a great day!



Hi Fabfashion - Thanks.  Do you have any other shawls in B/w?


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Moirai said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> MadamB, those horses are glorious, and your diamonds are stunning.
> 
> MrsO, your gator CDC is gorgeous. I really like the ghw. Up until I got bitten by H, all my jewelry and accessories are silver, but now after seeing pics like yours, I really love gold.
> 
> Smoothcoatgirl, You look fabulous in those shawls. Love those cw.
> 
> Fab, great idea about engraving the bracelets. Have fun if you visit H tomorrow. I do the same as you, when I want to buy something expensive, I tell DH it's for upcoming birthday, anniv, Christmas, or combo. Less guilt feeling I guess.
> 
> Freckles, congrats on your TT! Please share when you get it. Sending lots of good vibes for your DD skating tomorrow. She will be awesome!
> 
> Hello to everyone else! Have a great evening.



Moirai - thanks!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Freckles1 said:


> Fab it would be fantastic to swap!! Can't wait for you to try them and see what you think..
> 
> Well, I did it. I called my SA and purchased the Tyger Tyger!! I was reading through the various threads and the ladies have said that #14 was hard to come by... And they were right!! But he is on his way to me!!
> And of course the credit card company called DH with a fraud alert about my poor Tyger!!!!
> DH is in St. Louis, I am in KC and then you throw in Dallas, Texas!! Heck why wouldn't visa be scared!! Haha
> And DH didn't even give me any trouble!! He thinks mr Tyger Tyger is beautiful!!
> I have been out to watch the girls skating. I watched the Novice ladies and gentlemen last night. Incredible!!! They are all doing triple jumps!!!  I am going to watch the Senior ladies this evening. I'm sure they are doing quads. It will be incredible!!
> DD skates tomorrow at high noon! Have good thoughts for her ladies!! There are 11 in her group... Big group!!! Cross your fingers she doesn't go first. It's never good to go first. Or last. Better to be in the middle.
> Thanks for listening to me ladies.
> 
> Have a great evening!!



Hi Freckles1 - congrats on your new TT shawl!   I'm sure t will,look great on you.  Keeping my fingers crossed for your DD's skating tournament tomorrow.


----------



## Fabfashion

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Hi Fabfashion - Thanks.  Do you have any other shawls in B/w?



Hi SmoothCoatGirl, I only have this ZP. I'll try tying it tomorrow after work to see if I can get more of the b/w to show. I've only worn it once last winter but was trying to show the blue more that time. I like MP because it looks darker with some white peeking through. The whites in ZP are more pronounced.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> Hi SmoothCoatGirl, I only have this ZP. I'll try tying it tomorrow after work to see if I can get more of the b/w to show. I've only worn it once last winter but was trying to show the blue more that time. I like MP because it looks darker with some white peeking through. The whites in ZP are more pronounced.



Hi Fabfashion - very pretty ZP cw.  I agree with you on MP, too bad this did not come out in a shawl (yet).


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Thursday, ladies! 

The sun is out after 2 days of absent!  I noticed I really perked up when it's sunny. Even when it's freezing cold in the winter, I'm okay as long as it's sunny. Of course, nothing beats a tropical destination. I'm counting the days until we go to Hawaii but it won't be until March. Darn those March breaks! DH and I used to go somewhere hot around mid-late February pre-kids then when we get back it'd be almost spring. Now I feel like we don't go away in the winter at all as March is literally spring. Bummer! 

SmoothCoatGirl, I tried on the ZP last night. Sorry no pic, I was in my PJs. I can fold it so most of the b/w strips are showing if I were to wear it under a coat. It does have that blue/red mix which adds another dimension so I think I'm good with my so called neutral for now. Yay, I just saved some money! I wonder if I'm 'looking' for something to buy from H to try to climb up my SA's good list or is it because I really need something. Hmm. BTW, I read some rumors (from the SS2016 thread) that MP may be reissued. Fingers crossed they come in b/w CSGM. 

Freckles, how did your DD do yesterday? It must have been fingernails biting hard for you to watch. One of our DDs competed (for fun) in the bike race 2 weekends ago and I was so nervous. Well, more so nervous that if she didn't win, she wouldn't want to try again. She's been known to give up stuff if she didn't win. So I told her she'd won since she was in the top 5. Lol. Have you received your TT? I'm sure you'll look smashing in that cw. I saw it at my store and it's gorgeous! Please share a mod pic when it arrives. 

MrsO, saw your new boots on the Action thread--they're totally awesome! You totally rocked them! They're a great investment. I only saw the sneakers ones in Europe with the same CDC studs detailing. The boots are way better. They look great with your new black gator CDC and Ms K.  

Does anyone have this silver Chine d'Ancre Enchainee cuff bracelet? http://usa.hermes.com/jewelry/silve...rable-product-109509b-25405.html?metal=SILVER
I saw someone wears it on the stacking bracelets thread and it looks really nice. Wonder if I should get one? I seem to be on a bracelet roll this year but want to get something aside from a CDC. 

What's everyone been up to? It's Thanksgiving weekend for us this coming Monday. Nothing big like in the US but I'm just glad we'll have 3 days off.  

Have a great day!


----------



## Freckles1

Happy Friday ladies!!!
How is everyone? 
Fab I completely  agree with you  on the sunshine!! I love a great crisp day with a beautiful blue sky and that gorgeous sun!!

DD got 5th out of 10 which was a really good finish! She skated very well and beat all of the local competition. The little girls who made it in the podium were from Colorado, Oklahoma and Texas. They were all very, very good skaters!!
DS ran yesterday and has shaved more time off to make his best time this year... 18:41. I'm so proud of my children for doing these individual sports and understanding their accomplishments are theirs and theirs alone!!

He arrived this afternoon ladies!! Grrrrrr..
	

		
			
		

		
	




He is fabulous!! I definitely suggest these colors if you look good in chocolate brown, prune/deep plum and navy/midnight blue. Divine. 

Happy weekend everyone!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles, congrats on your TT! He's gorgeous! This cw looks amazing on you. And, congrats to your DD and DS on their wonderful accomplishments. Way to go! 

My SA phoned me yesterday to say she has a lavande TT that I'd asked for (for my bday way back). She forgot I already got one from Barcelona. I asked if she has a b/w TT and she said no. Funny enough she called 2 hours later to say they just finished unpacking their shipment and there's one waiting for me. I said funny because about that same time the b/w on H.com Canada disappeared. Hmm. Anyhow I went to see it today. Was hesitant to go at first as I should be on BI but so glad I did because it didn't love me back and I would have been pining for it over the next few months not knowing it wouldn't suit. I brought my Zebra pegasus to compare and my ZP is more off white where TT is white-white. I think I need a mix of other colors in there or more black/grey in the design. SmoothCoatGirl, I wish it had looked fab on me as it did on you. 

I also tried on a thin silver Chaine d'ancre enchainee cuff and it's definitely going on my xmas WL. They don't have my size but will be ordering one in. I mentioned to DH that I'm helping him with my present list already. 

Hope everyone have a great weekend! http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> Happy Friday ladies!!!
> How is everyone?
> Fab I completely  agree with you  on the sunshine!! I love a great crisp day with a beautiful blue sky and that gorgeous sun!!
> 
> DD got 5th out of 10 which was a really good finish! She skated very well and beat all of the local competition. The little girls who made it in the podium were from Colorado, Oklahoma and Texas. They were all very, very good skaters!!
> DS ran yesterday and has shaved more time off to make his best time this year... 18:41. I'm so proud of my children for doing these individual sports and understanding their accomplishments are theirs and theirs alone!!
> 
> He arrived this afternoon ladies!! Grrrrrr..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152573
> View attachment 3152574
> 
> He is fabulous!! I definitely suggest these colors if you look good in chocolate brown, prune/deep plum and navy/midnight blue. Divine.
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!!!





Fabfashion said:


> My SA phoned me yesterday to say she has a lavande TT that I'd asked for (for my bday way back). She forgot I already got one from Barcelona. I asked if she has a b/w TT and she said no. Funny enough she called 2 hours later to say they just finished unpacking their shipment and there's one waiting for me. I said funny because about that same time the b/w on H.com Canada disappeared. Hmm. Anyhow I went to see it today. Was hesitant to go at first as I should be on BI but so glad I did because it didn't love me back and I would have been pining for it over the next few months not knowing it wouldn't suit. I brought my Zebra pegasus to compare and my ZP is more off white where TT is white-white. I think I need a mix of other colors in there or more black/grey in the design. SmoothCoatGirl, I wish it had looked fab on me as it did on you.
> I also tried on a thin silver Chaine d'ancre enchainee cuff and it's definitely going on my xmas WL. They don't have my size but will be ordering one in. I mentioned to DH that I'm helping him with my present list already.
> Hope everyone have a great weekend! http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Hi Cafe! Happy weekend!

Freckles, major congrats on your kids' accomplishments!!! There's nothing more satisfying than seeing one's children succeed.
Tyger Tyger looks fantastic on you. This is probably my favorite  cw in TT. Love your beautiful smile.

Fab, your ZP is also my favorite cw for that design. The next time you wear it, could you post a mod pic please? It must look gorgeous on. I have yet to get my first shawl. There are so many gorgeous patterns and colors that I cannot decide. How do you like the way the shawl is holding up? 
Chaine cuff looks lovely. Do you worry about the silver tarnishing? That's the main reason I don't wear silver jewelry. Too lazy to have to polish them, so I stick with white gold and platinum. But seeing all these pics is swaying me to get an H jewelry, maybe a CDC or Kelly. Guess I will have to make a trip to H to try on. 
Happy thanksgiving to you. Do you have turkey dinner like us Americans?


----------



## Jadeite

Hi Fab, I tried the chaine cuff but found it slipped off rather easily as the gap in the bangle is not suitable for smaller wrists. I wear PM enamels just fine but the cuff is a different execution altogether.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy National Handbag Day, everyone!
Congratulations, Freckles1.


----------



## Fabfashion

Moirai said:


> Hi Cafe! Happy weekend!
> 
> Freckles, major congrats on your kids' accomplishments!!! There's nothing more satisfying than seeing one's children succeed.
> Tyger Tyger looks fantastic on you. This is probably my favorite  cw in TT. Love your beautiful smile.
> 
> Fab, your ZP is also my favorite cw for that design. The next time you wear it, could you post a mod pic please? It must look gorgeous on. I have yet to get my first shawl. There are so many gorgeous patterns and colors that I cannot decide. How do you like the way the shawl is holding up?
> Chaine cuff looks lovely. Do you worry about the silver tarnishing? That's the main reason I don't wear silver jewelry. Too lazy to have to polish them, so I stick with white gold and platinum. But seeing all these pics is swaying me to get an H jewelry, maybe a CDC or Kelly. Guess I will have to make a trip to H to try on.
> Happy thanksgiving to you. Do you have turkey dinner like us Americans?





Jadeite said:


> Hi Fab, I tried the chaine cuff but found it slipped off rather easily as the gap in the bangle is not suitable for smaller wrists. I wear PM enamels just fine but the cuff is a different execution altogether.





Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy National Handbag Day, everyone!
> Congratulations, Freckles1.



Happy National Handbag Day, Madam and everyone! Is this the day we're supposed to show our appreciation for our bags? Because if that's what it is I DO appreciate my bags, especially H. 

Moirai, I'll take a pic of ZP over the next couple of days. I love H shawls. Used to only buy 90 silks but I love the warmth and coziness of CSGMs. You should try them the next time you're at the store. Sometimes I drooled over a design only to find out it didn't love me back IRL. You also need to find a colorway that works for you. 

As for silver, I only have a few pieces. Have a couple of pieces from the blue box store but found they tarnish more easily. Then I kept admiring everyone on tPF who own a Farandole long necklace (can also be used as a chain on a K wallet). I finally got a 120cm last Xmas and have just been loving it. I always get compliments whenever I wear it. It holds up a lot better than the blue box ones--stay nice and shiny and has more weight to it; i.e., not flimsy. Got a Parade necklace last April and am very happy with it too. I only learned a new tip on preventing tarnish last year. A jeweler told me to store silver pieces in zip lock bags. Now I wrap each piece up in acid-free tissues or the blue box's pouch first, put it in a zip lock bag and then store it in jewelry armoire. So far so good. They look like new. You may want to try a small piece first. I always prefer precious jewelry over costume or silver ones but I make exception for H--the designs are just too pretty. 

A lot of families here celebrate Thanksgiving with turkeys but it's not a big holiday compared to the US (no huge black Friday sales, for example). We're doing Chinese food Monday night with my DH's dad and sister and her family. Only certain restaurants are opened on Monday so we just want to do something easy. 

Jadeite, I tried on the cuff in ST size yesterday and it was about ~1/2" too wide. They're going to transfer in a SH size and hopefully it'll fit better. I like the design and hope a smaller size will work. I don't mind it a bit loose as long as it won't fall off. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend! http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## MSO13

hello Cafe!

Just a quick hello, I've had a busy week and have been mostly lurking with little time to post anything. 

My H SA is moving away and today I went to say goodbye, I would have made one last purchase but alas no shawls on my list have arrived still. I left empty handed. I already know who my new SA will be, I have a friendly relationship with all the staff but it's also a good time to take a breather and enjoy all the H I have collected in just 18 months! Like Fab, I'll be shopping my closet regularly and I have to say it's become a much more fabulous closet. I think I'm aiming for a good long stay on Ban Island till around next summer.  I hear you can still plan your wish list and perhaps place SOs while on Ban Island so I'll have some time to think carefully 

In the meantime, I wandered into Cartier to try on the Juste un Clou for size. Since DH will occasionally throw in a wild card Christmas gift I figure it couldn't hurt. They sized me up with a pink gold with diamonds, it was stunning. Definitely something to daydream about in my hammock on Ban Island. 

I'm going to read backwards and try to catch up! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Thursday, ladies!
> 
> The sun is out after 2 days of absent!  I noticed I really perked up when it's sunny. Even when it's freezing cold in the winter, I'm okay as long as it's sunny. Of course, nothing beats a tropical destination. I'm counting the days until we go to Hawaii but it won't be until March. Darn those March breaks! DH and I used to go somewhere hot around mid-late February pre-kids then when we get back it'd be almost spring. Now I feel like we don't go away in the winter at all as March is literally spring. Bummer!
> 
> SmoothCoatGirl, I tried on the ZP last night. Sorry no pic, I was in my PJs. I can fold it so most of the b/w strips are showing if I were to wear it under a coat. It does have that blue/red mix which adds another dimension so I think I'm good with my so called neutral for now. Yay, I just saved some money! I wonder if I'm 'looking' for something to buy from H to try to climb up my SA's good list or is it because I really need something. Hmm. BTW, I read some rumors (from the SS2016 thread) that MP may be reissued. Fingers crossed they come in b/w CSGM.
> 
> Freckles, how did your DD do yesterday? It must have been fingernails biting hard for you to watch. One of our DDs competed (for fun) in the bike race 2 weekends ago and I was so nervous. Well, more so nervous that if she didn't win, she wouldn't want to try again. She's been known to give up stuff if she didn't win. So I told her she'd won since she was in the top 5. Lol. Have you received your TT? I'm sure you'll look smashing in that cw. I saw it at my store and it's gorgeous! Please share a mod pic when it arrives.
> 
> MrsO, saw your new boots on the Action thread--they're totally awesome! You totally rocked them! They're a great investment. I only saw the sneakers ones in Europe with the same CDC studs detailing. The boots are way better. They look great with your new black gator CDC and Ms K.
> 
> Does anyone have this silver Chine d'Ancre Enchainee cuff bracelet? http://usa.hermes.com/jewelry/silve...rable-product-109509b-25405.html?metal=SILVER
> I saw someone wears it on the stacking bracelets thread and it looks really nice. Wonder if I should get one? I seem to be on a bracelet roll this year but want to get something aside from a CDC.
> 
> What's everyone been up to? It's Thanksgiving weekend for us this coming Monday. Nothing big like in the US but I'm just glad we'll have 3 days off.
> 
> Have a great day!



Hi Fabfashion- glad to hear you will get more wear out of your ZP.. There are plenty of other H goodies to buy.  It would be great if MP were issued in a CSGM, time will tell.  Also, I do like the silver cuff you are looking at and I'm considering one for myself too. I'm not sure about sizing though.  Hope you are enjoying your holiday weekend!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

16 thread) that MP may be reissued. Fingers crossed they come in b/w CSGM. 

Freckles, how did your DD do yesterday? It must have been fingernails biting hard for you to watch. One of our DDs competed (for fun) in the bike race 2 weekends ago and I was so nervous. Well, more so nervous that if she didn't win, she wouldn't want to try again. She's been known to give up stuff if she didn't win. So I told her she'd won since she was in the top 5. Lol. Have you received your TT? I'm sure you'll look smashing in that cw. I saw it at my store and it's gorgeous! Please share a mod pic when it arrives. 

MrsO, saw your new boots on the Action thread--they're totally awesome! You totally rocked them! They're a great investment. I only saw the sneakers ones in Europe with the same CDC studs detailing. The boots are way better. They look great with your new black gator CDC and Ms K. 



Freckles1 said:


> Happy Friday ladies!!!
> How is everyone?
> Fab I completely  agree with you  on the sunshine!! I love a great crisp day with a beautiful blue sky and that gorgeous sun!!
> 
> DD got 5th out of 10 which was a really good finish! She skated very well and beat all of the local competition. The little girls who made it in the podium were from Colorado, Oklahoma and Texas. They were all very, very good skaters!!
> DS ran yesterday and has shaved more time off to make his best time this year... 18:41. I'm so proud of my children for doing these individual sports and understanding their accomplishments are theirs and theirs alone!!
> 
> He arrived this afternoon ladies!! Grrrrrr..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152573
> View attachment 3152574
> 
> He is fabulous!! I definitely suggest these colors if you look good in chocolate brown, prune/deep plum and navy/midnight blue. Divine.
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!!!



Freckles - congrats to your DS and DD on their competitions!  Your. new TT shawl looks great on you!  These colors work for me too and it's very tempting to pick up this cw.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

MrsOwen3 said:


> hello Cafe!
> 
> Just a quick hello, I've had a busy week and have been mostly lurking with little time to post anything.
> 
> My H SA is moving away and today I went to say goodbye, I would have made one last purchase but alas no shawls on my list have arrived still. I left empty handed. I already know who my new SA will be, I have a friendly relationship with all the staff but it's also a good time to take a breather and enjoy all the H I have collected in just 18 months! Like Fab, I'll be shopping my closet regularly and I have to say it's become a much more fabulous closet. I think I'm aiming for a good long stay on Ban Island till around next summer.  I hear you can still plan your wish list and perhaps place SOs while on Ban Island so I'll have some time to think carefully
> 
> In the meantime, I wandered into Cartier to try on the Juste un Clou for size. Since DH will occasionally throw in a wild card Christmas gift I figure it couldn't hurt. They sized me up with a pink gold with diamonds, it was stunning. Definitely something to daydream about in my hammock on Ban Island.
> 
> I'm going to read backwards and try to catch up! Hope everyone is doing well!



MrsO - i may be joining you and Fab on  ban island in the near future.  Nothing wrong with taking a breather, it's a good time for an assessment.  

I have the Cartier love bangle in WG and diamonds.  Is the JUC easy to get on and off?


----------



## Moirai

Fabfashion said:


> Happy National Handbag Day, Madam and everyone! Is this the day we're supposed to show our appreciation for our bags? Because if that's what it is I DO appreciate my bags, especially H.
> 
> Moirai, I'll take a pic of ZP over the next couple of days. I love H shawls. Used to only buy 90 silks but I love the warmth and coziness of CSGMs. You should try them the next time you're at the store. Sometimes I drooled over a design only to find out it didn't love me back IRL. You also need to find a colorway that works for you.
> 
> As for silver, I only have a few pieces. Have a couple of pieces from the blue box store but found they tarnish more easily. Then I kept admiring everyone on tPF who own a Farandole long necklace (can also be used as a chain on a K wallet). I finally got a 120cm last Xmas and have just been loving it. I always get compliments whenever I wear it. It holds up a lot better than the blue box ones--stay nice and shiny and has more weight to it; i.e., not flimsy. Got a Parade necklace last April and am very happy with it too. I only learned a new tip on preventing tarnish last year. A jeweler told me to store silver pieces in zip lock bags. Now I wrap each piece up in acid-free tissues or the blue box's pouch first, put it in a zip lock bag and then store it in jewelry armoire. So far so good. They look like new. You may want to try a small piece first. I always prefer precious jewelry over costume or silver ones but I make exception for H--the designs are just too pretty.
> 
> A lot of families here celebrate Thanksgiving with turkeys but it's not a big holiday compared to the US (no huge black Friday sales, for example). We're doing Chinese food Monday night with my DH's dad and sister and her family. Only certain restaurants are opened on Monday so we just want to do something easy.
> 
> Jadeite, I tried on the cuff in ST size yesterday and it was about ~1/2" too wide. They're going to transfer in a SH size and hopefully it'll fit better. I like the design and hope a smaller size will work. I don't mind it a bit loose as long as it won't fall off.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend! http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





MrsOwen3 said:


> hello Cafe!
> 
> Just a quick hello, I've had a busy week and have been mostly lurking with little time to post anything.
> 
> My H SA is moving away and today I went to say goodbye, I would have made one last purchase but alas no shawls on my list have arrived still. I left empty handed. I already know who my new SA will be, I have a friendly relationship with all the staff but it's also a good time to take a breather and enjoy all the H I have collected in just 18 months! Like Fab, I'll be shopping my closet regularly and I have to say it's become a much more fabulous closet. I think I'm aiming for a good long stay on Ban Island till around next summer.  I hear you can still plan your wish list and perhaps place SOs while on Ban Island so I'll have some time to think carefully
> 
> In the meantime, I wandered into Cartier to try on the Juste un Clou for size. Since DH will occasionally throw in a wild card Christmas gift I figure it couldn't hurt. They sized me up with a pink gold with diamonds, it was stunning. Definitely something to daydream about in my hammock on Ban Island.
> 
> I'm going to read backwards and try to catch up! Hope everyone is doing well!



Good morning, Cafe! 

Fab, thanks for your helpful tip on tarnish prevention on silver jewelry. I will definitely keep that in mind. I have read from other tpfers that H silver does not tarnish as quickly as other brands, so that is good to know. Farandole must look gorgeous on you. I love that necklace, simple and elegant. I am considering 160 because I want the longer length when worn double stranded. Correct me if I am wrong, with 120 and doubled, the longest length is to level of mid chest, right? I'm looking at the Kelly silver cuff online and with my wrist size of 15 cm, would SH be the best fit without moving around too much? And ST would be too big? I know I should head to H store, but I like to shop online in my PJ 

MrsO, that pink gold with diamond Juste must look amazing. Would love to see it on you if you do get it.

Hello SmoothCoatGirl, MadameB, Jadeite, Freckles, and everyone else!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Customers react to news that their special orders are indefinitely delayed.


----------



## MSO13

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> MrsO - i may be joining you and Fab on  ban island in the near future.  Nothing wrong with taking a breather, it's a good time for an assessment.
> 
> I have the Cartier love bangle in WG and diamonds.  Is the JUC easy to get on and off?



Yes, the JUC seems like something you could take off every evening. My style is more edgy and the Love doesn't suit me in the same way.


----------



## Fabfashion

madam bijoux said:


> customers react to news that their special orders are indefinitely delayed.


----------



## MSO13

Moirai said:


> Good morning, Cafe!
> 
> Fab, thanks for your helpful tip on tarnish prevention on silver jewelry. I will definitely keep that in mind. I have read from other tpfers that H silver does not tarnish as quickly as other brands, so that is good to know. Farandole must look gorgeous on you. I love that necklace, simple and elegant. I am considering 160 because I want the longer length when worn double stranded. Correct me if I am wrong, with 120 and doubled, the longest length is to level of mid chest, right? I'm looking at the Kelly silver cuff online and with my wrist size of 15 cm, would SH be the best fit without moving around too much? And ST would be too big? I know I should head to H store, but I like to shop online in my PJ
> 
> MrsO, that pink gold with diamond Juste must look amazing. Would love to see it on you if you do get it.
> 
> Hello SmoothCoatGirl, MadameB, Jadeite, Freckles, and everyone else!



Hi Moirai!

I will definitely share if DH gifts me a JUC and if not there's always my milestone birthday next year and I love buying things for myself, it gives me so much pride to look at my Kelly and know the hard work that I put into the job that helped me get it! It was stunning but I don't know if I could wear diamonds everyday, my wedding set is pretty low key imo.  

You should definitely check out the silver CDCs, a friend has a well loved one and it's got the most gorgeous patina but still no tarnish. I would imagine that H uses the most amazing silver available. The wide CDC in silver is on my longterm wish list. I am a size ST and I wear a small double tour and my leather CDCs on the second or third slot if that helps with sizing. I've tried it on several times


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> Customers react to news that their special orders are indefinitely delayed.





It would seem that H truly puts the phrase "good things to those who wait" to the test! 

I am dreaming of a bag that would certainly be a SO and I'm not sure I posses the patience to deal with the crazy process and the potential for rejection. Just know that all of us in the Cafe are crossing our fingers for your SO to finally arrive!!


----------



## Moirai

Madam Bijoux said:


> Customers react to news that their special orders are indefinitely delayed.



*OMG *   :lolots:


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Moirai!
> 
> I will definitely share if DH gifts me a JUC and if not there's always my milestone birthday next year and I love buying things for myself, it gives me so much pride to look at my Kelly and know the hard work that I put into the job that helped me get it! It was stunning but I don't know if I could wear diamonds everyday, my wedding set is pretty low key imo.
> 
> You should definitely check out the silver CDCs, a friend has a well loved one and it's got the most gorgeous patina but still no tarnish. I would imagine that H uses the most amazing silver available. The wide CDC in silver is on my longterm wish list. I am a size ST and I wear a small double tour and my leather CDCs on the second or third slot if that helps with sizing. I've tried it on several times



MrsO, it's a wonderful feeling to have acquired something through hard work. It makes your Kelly even more special, and as a SO it was truly meant for you. If you are gifted JUC, I am sure you will find the right occasion to wear it, even if not everyday. Things like that are forever items. Thanks for the info on sizing and tarnish issue. I think I am SH (small). Most tennis bracelets and bangles are too large for me.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> It would seem that H truly puts the phrase "good things to those who wait" to the test!
> 
> I am dreaming of a bag that would certainly be a SO and I'm not sure I posses the patience to deal with the crazy process and the potential for rejection. Just know that all of us in the Cafe are crossing our fingers for your SO to finally arrive!!



Hi MrsO, curious which one is your dream bag. Are you able to share with us? 

I've seen this lady wore the JUC with her CDC and Hapi at the DC store opening and she looked pretty rock 'n roll fabulous! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Hi MrsO, curious which one is your dream bag. Are you able to share with us?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Well I have many dream bags but this is one that I think would be the ultimate since it would be incredibly unique. I'm actually quite content with my bag collection at the moment and this would just be icing if I could get it made. 

I'm thinking of a Marine/Dark Navy Doublis (suede) Kelly 32cm Sellier GHW with Rouge H interior no contrast stitching. I saw this lovely lady in the Socialites thread and I'm in LOVE with her bag   A navy suede would look like velvet and be so chic with all the colors I wear. Dressy but not super dressy. I have no idea if suede can be SO'd and I was chatting with a very experienced SA yesterday and she said she's never seen one so who knows.  Since I'm unlikely to qualify for a SO until late next year, I'll ask my SM if she'd consider my request for one of next year's order semesters. I know they're supposed to be offered but I don't think there would be harm in asking if she'd consider it even if I'm not VIP.


----------



## Fabfashion

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Hi Fabfashion- glad to hear you will get more wear out of your ZP.. There are plenty of other H goodies to buy.  It would be great if MP were issued in a CSGM, time will tell.  Also, I do like the silver cuff you are looking at and I'm considering one for myself too. I'm not sure about sizing though.  Hope you are enjoying your holiday weekend!



SmoothCoatGirl, I'm so hoping MP will be reissued in CSGM and b/w at that. Fingers and toes crossed. 



Moirai said:


> Good morning, Cafe!
> 
> Fab, thanks for your helpful tip on tarnish prevention on silver jewelry. I will definitely keep that in mind. I have read from other tpfers that H silver does not tarnish as quickly as other brands, so that is good to know. Farandole must look gorgeous on you. I love that necklace, simple and elegant. I am considering 160 because I want the longer length when worn double stranded. Correct me if I am wrong, with 120 and doubled, the longest length is to level of mid chest, right? I'm looking at the Kelly silver cuff online and with my wrist size of 15 cm, would SH be the best fit without moving around too much? And ST would be too big? I know I should head to H store, but I like to shop online in my PJ
> 
> MrsO, that pink gold with diamond Juste must look amazing. Would love to see it on you if you do get it.
> 
> Hello SmoothCoatGirl, MadameB, Jadeite, Freckles, and everyone else!



Moirai, the 120 Farandole will only go to about mid-chest when doubled. I always wear mine single loop with the end of the toggle dangling. 

Moirai and SmoothCoatGirl, I just checked my wrist and it's 14.5 cm. I wear a Love bracelet in 17, I could have gotten a 16 but like it slightly loose. I wear a CDC in small and fasten on the second notch up from the smallest one--again don't want it too tight. I'll let you know how the SH cuff fits. It won't come in for another week or so according to my SA. The opening on the ST cuff was about 1/2" wide. I believe last time I tried on the silver CDC in Hawaii, it was a small. The CDC goes all the way around so you won't have to worry about the opening so a ST should fit fine. 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Well I have many dream bags but this is one that I think would be the ultimate since it would be incredibly unique. I'm actually quite content with my bag collection at the moment and this would just be icing if I could get it made.
> 
> I'm thinking of a Marine/Dark Navy Doublis (suede) Kelly 32cm Sellier GHW with Rouge H interior no contrast stitching. I saw this lovely lady in the Socialites thread and I'm in LOVE with her bag   A navy suede would look like velvet and be so chic with all the colors I wear. Dressy but not super dressy. I have no idea if suede can be SO'd and I was chatting with a very experienced SA yesterday and she said she's never seen one so who knows.  Since I'm unlikely to qualify for a SO until late next year, I'll ask my SM if she'd consider my request for one of next year's order semesters. I know they're supposed to be offered but I don't think there would be harm in asking if she'd consider it even if I'm not VIP.



Wowza! MrsO, that's an awesome bag!  A K sellier in Navy with rouge H is TDF! Fingers crossed you get offered. It looks like a sellier in doublis is a bit softer than a usual sellier--that will be a bonus because I find my epsom sellier's straps and flap super stiffed and hard to close. Please let us know what your SM say. Perhaps you should bring some extra macaroon when you go see her.


----------



## Jadeite

Madam Bijoux said:


> Customers react to news that their special orders are indefinitely delayed.




#guffaw.

You made my day


----------



## MSO13

Morning Cafe! 

I'm still working like crazy during my busy month. I can catch my breath in November for a few weeks and I'm looking forward to it. 

I'm still on Ban Island, I'm doing ok. There's nothing on my mental wish list and I'm trying not to browse online as much. It's been a lovely Fall week here and I pulled out my new suede coat and my beloved Tapis Persans GM silk. I didn't get a photo but I'm sure I'll wear this combo again soon. 

I know I said I was happy to pause with H and get to know my new SA but part of me is a little weary of starting over. Perhaps if I hadn't gotten my Kelly I'd be eager to visit but for now I'm in no rush. I know I'm not looking for a new bag next year, I think next year might be a jewelry year for me and house stuff as we finally finish our master bed/bath and my closet [emoji6]

I succeeded in editing my wardrobe, investing in some key pieces and now I  have an easy time getting dressed but there's  no thrill of the hunt and that was always such a fun distraction when work is busy.  Usually I have something that I "need" and for the moment there's nothing that I even want. My L'Ombre shawl has taken so long to arrive I may have talked myself out of it due to the white border. I'm sure I'll get the bug again but find myself weirdly content, even browsing TPF with some of the great reveals lately hasn't tempted me except for making me want my own SO. 

Enough of that, how are all of you? Hoping you're all enjoying Fall leaves and cozy GMs!!


----------



## Rami00

Fabfashion said:


> Freckles, congrats on your TT! He's gorgeous! This cw looks amazing on you. And, congrats to your DD and DS on their wonderful accomplishments. Way to go!
> 
> My SA phoned me yesterday to say she has a lavande TT that I'd asked for (for my bday way back). She forgot I already got one from Barcelona. I asked if she has a b/w TT and she said no. Funny enough she called 2 hours later to say they just finished unpacking their shipment and there's one waiting for me. I said funny because about that same time the b/w on H.com Canada disappeared. Hmm. Anyhow I went to see it today. Was hesitant to go at first as I should be on BI but so glad I did because it didn't love me back and I would have been pining for it over the next few months not knowing it wouldn't suit. I brought my Zebra pegasus to compare and my ZP is more off white where TT is white-white. I think I need a mix of other colors in there or more black/grey in the design. SmoothCoatGirl, I wish it had looked fab on me as it did on you.
> 
> I also tried on a thin silver Chaine d'ancre enchainee cuff and it's definitely going on my xmas WL. They don't have my size but will be ordering one in. I mentioned to DH that I'm helping him with my present list already.
> 
> Hope everyone have a great weekend!


 
Omg..I tried the TT CSGM in black & white cc on Saturday too and my SA thought it washed me out. I was dying over it and Thank God! I went in and tried it on coz now I could move on LOL!


----------



## katekluet

MrsO, I was at H a few days ago and was shown a Roulis in the doublis...wow it is the most velvety suede I have ever handled....your dream bag would be beautiful!
I am with you on being content and currently residing on ban island ....


----------



## MSO13

katekluet said:


> MrsO, I was at H a few days ago and was shown a Roulis in the doublis...wow it is the most velvety suede I have ever handled....your dream bag would be beautiful!
> I am with you on being content and currently residing on ban island ....




That doublis roulis in shades of blue that was going around online was stunning, I will investigate the possibility of my dream SO later next year! 

Happy to have your company on Ban Island [emoji3]


----------



## dharma

Freckles1 said:


> Happy Friday ladies!!!
> How is everyone?
> Fab I completely  agree with you  on the sunshine!! I love a great crisp day with a beautiful blue sky and that gorgeous sun!!
> 
> DD got 5th out of 10 which was a really good finish! She skated very well and beat all of the local competition. The little girls who made it in the podium were from Colorado, Oklahoma and Texas. They were all very, very good skaters!!
> DS ran yesterday and has shaved more time off to make his best time this year... 18:41. I'm so proud of my children for doing these individual sports and understanding their accomplishments are theirs and theirs alone!!
> 
> He arrived this afternoon ladies!! Grrrrrr..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152573
> View attachment 3152574
> 
> He is fabulous!! I definitely suggest these colors if you look good in chocolate brown, prune/deep plum and navy/midnight blue. Divine.
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!!!





MrsOwen3 said:


> hello Cafe!
> 
> Just a quick hello, I've had a busy week and have been mostly lurking with little time to post anything.
> 
> My H SA is moving away and today I went to say goodbye, I would have made one last purchase but alas no shawls on my list have arrived still. I left empty handed. I already know who my new SA will be, I have a friendly relationship with all the staff but it's also a good time to take a breather and enjoy all the H I have collected in just 18 months! Like Fab, I'll be shopping my closet regularly and I have to say it's become a much more fabulous closet. I think I'm aiming for a good long stay on Ban Island till around next summer.  I hear you can still plan your wish list and perhaps place SOs while on Ban Island so I'll have some time to think carefully
> 
> In the meantime, I wandered into Cartier to try on the Juste un Clou for size. Since DH will occasionally throw in a wild card Christmas gift I figure it couldn't hurt. They sized me up with a pink gold with diamonds, it was stunning. Definitely something to daydream about in my hammock on Ban Island.
> 
> I'm going to read backwards and try to catch up! Hope everyone is doing well!





Fabfashion said:


> Congrats on your TT, Freckles! Please post mod shot when it comes in. Glad to hear your DH likes TT too. Hmm, I think I should definitely try to stop by H tomorrow and inquire. There's one on H.com Canada but I want to try it on in person (plus trying to buy directly from my SA). Well, I'm supposed to be on ban island...may be it doesn't count if I put it aside towards Xmas?
> 
> Sending all the good vibes your DD's way! You got me when you wrote about novice ladies & gents, I thought you meant beginners and they were doing triples? And the senior ladies, I was thinking silver hair ladies, how did they do quads? Haha! Silly me!





Jadeite said:


> I've a bit more time this trip back home so was cleaning my bags and dusting the H storage area... And I find some things I don't ever recall I had... . Two thoughts hit me, 1/ what was I thinking buying that and 2/ when and where did I get that from??  I'm half afraid I am having memory lapses this early in my life...





SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Hi Fabfashion - Yes, here are some photos.





MrsOwen3 said:


> Great neutrals collection SCG! I love neutral shawls!
> 
> I'm waiting on L'Ombre for this season and would love to compare the BW with the BW and Red versions but they are taking so long to arrive!



Morning everyone! I've multi quoted slightly randomly in order to keep up with topics, it's been so long! Hope everyone is well

Freckles, congrats on your kid's accomplishments! How wonderful it must be to watch them enjoy the competitions. I had a chuckle as I shared Fab's confusion over the "senior" category. I imagined senior citizens in skating outfits and was very concerned yet impressed! You look fantastic in the TT shawl, the coloring is perfect for you.

MrsO, it is sad to see favorite SAs leave but it means two openings for us, haha! I'm also waiting on the promenade in the B&W and a few others. Frankly I don't mind the slow deliveries since I like to space out my purchases...it's a long winter! I'm thinking that it may not even look good on me and I'll have to pass. I've been pretty ruthless lately with my choices. As much as I love certain designs, when they don't make me gasp on first reflection, they're out! I sadly went home without the red and black cavaliers that looks so beautiful on SmoothcoatGirl girl. I wanted it so badly and thought it was my chance to own red. It looked so awful, even my SA made a face. I'm glad you are in that contented phase with your H and look forward to seeing the juste en clou when you get it Been wanting the ring for years!! I love your dream SO, it would be amazing. Try grizzly too, it's a little tougher. I have 2 KPs in doublis and I love them so much, but they are delicate.

FabF, hope the DDs are well! Are they in kindergarten yet? DDs robotics have started up again for the year with the heavy season on full swing in January. I'm trying to think of fun fund raising plans, it's challenging. The school has decided no more bake sales since they aren't "healthy". It's a bit ridiculous in my book, since all the treats are home made and the school lunches are processed foods!
Sadly I don't think MP will be a CSGM, probably a silk variation. Imagine a mousse, or a giant summer twill! I think the spring 16 thread has sadly died for a bit, but press day is around the corner so we will see soon

MadameB, I hope you place a RAC order soon, wishing you the best of luck! I know the boutique will come through for you!

Jadeite, nice to "see" you and I hope you get to visit your fluffy friends and H bags often!

SmoothcoatGirl, I love yourCSGM choices! I'm very disappointed the red and black one didn't work on me, but I love it on you. I'm still waiting for the one with dark violet and blue and brown (obviously not the official colorway)

As far as new H for me, I keep attempting to buy the rose gold hoops but get distracted each time by something else! I've added a new CDC (Macassar with PhW) which goes perfectly with my most worn bags, chocolate Togo B and ebene box kelly. I also succumbed to a CSGM from the men's dept, the crazy one with snakes ( I LOVE insects and snakes and lizard and bones!!), two colorways of Sieste 90, a grey Paddock 90 and a fabulous sterling necklace from the 'bay that was a great price and can be worn many ways. I'll try to take pics this weekend. My CDC collection is getting a bit out of hand but I wear them virtually everyday and they make me so happy. I don't need to justify to all of you, right? 

Peace!


----------



## Mindi B

dharma, can't wait for pics!  What color is macassar?  Dark brown?


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Morning everyone! I've multi quoted slightly randomly in order to keep up with topics, it's been so long! Hope everyone is well
> 
> Freckles, congrats on your kid's accomplishments! How wonderful it must be to watch them enjoy the competitions. I had a chuckle as I shared Fab's confusion over the "senior" category. I imagined senior citizens in skating outfits and was very concerned yet impressed! You look fantastic in the TT shawl, the coloring is perfect for you.
> 
> MrsO, it is sad to see favorite SAs leave but it means two openings for us, haha! I'm also waiting on the promenade in the B&W and a few others. Frankly I don't mind the slow deliveries since I like to space out my purchases...it's a long winter! I'm thinking that it may not even look good on me and I'll have to pass. I've been pretty ruthless lately with my choices. As much as I love certain designs, when they don't make me gasp on first reflection, they're out! I sadly went home without the red and black cavaliers that looks so beautiful on SmoothcoatGirl girl. I wanted it so badly and thought it was my chance to own red. It looked so awful, even my SA made a face. I'm glad you are in that contented phase with your H and look forward to seeing the juste en clou when you get it Been wanting the ring for years!! I love your dream SO, it would be amazing. Try grizzly too, it's a little tougher. I have 2 KPs in doublis and I love them so much, but they are delicate.
> 
> FabF, hope the DDs are well! Are they in kindergarten yet? DDs robotics have started up again for the year with the heavy season on full swing in January. I'm trying to think of fun fund raising plans, it's challenging. The school has decided no more bake sales since they aren't "healthy". It's a bit ridiculous in my book, since all the treats are home made and the school lunches are processed foods!
> Sadly I don't think MP will be a CSGM, probably a silk variation. Imagine a mousse, or a giant summer twill! I think the spring 16 thread has sadly died for a bit, but press day is around the corner so we will see soon
> 
> MadameB, I hope you place a RAC order soon, wishing you the best of luck! I know the boutique will come through for you!
> 
> Jadeite, nice to "see" you and I hope you get to visit your fluffy friends and H bags often!
> 
> SmoothcoatGirl, I love yourCSGM choices! I'm very disappointed the red and black one didn't work on me, but I love it on you. I'm still waiting for the one with dark violet and blue and brown (obviously not the official colorway)
> 
> As far as new H for me, I keep attempting to buy the rose gold hoops but get distracted each time by something else! I've added a new CDC (Macassar with PhW) which goes perfectly with my most worn bags, chocolate Togo B and ebene box kelly. I also succumbed to a CSGM from the men's dept, the crazy one with snakes ( I LOVE insects and snakes and lizard and bones!!), two colorways of Sieste 90, a grey Paddock 90 and a fabulous sterling necklace from the 'bay that was a great price and can be worn many ways. I'll try to take pics this weekend. My CDC collection is getting a bit out of hand but I wear them virtually everyday and they make me so happy. I don't need to justify to all of you, right?
> 
> Peace!




Hi dharma!

Count me in for wanting to see pics too! Is the Macassar exotic or leather? 

I need a 90cm lesson from you, I have some that I love but can never tie them casually enough so I wear my GMs or my 55/70 cm. I only like loose cowboy or double/triple wrap of a bias fold. I follow all the tying threads but I still feel odd in my 90cm. Is there a knot you like?

I will be ruthless too in my GM assessment as I learned a tough lesson last Spring and do not want to end up with another mistake that I don't wear. DH definitely got me one on my list and I have to wait till my birthday to see what he got so that will help me to wait! 

Enjoy your Sunday!!


----------



## MSO13

Hi cafe! I had a double header of work, a late Friday night and late Saturday night and I'm looking forward to a lazy Sunday. One more big weekend and then I get a normal month plus my favorite holiday, Thanksgiving. 

Thanksgiving is the one holiday that I don't over decorate or "Martha" the fun out of. DH told me years ago to relax and enjoy it as we get to see so many of our family and now I relish it. So much of my life feels like it has to be Instagram perfect, it's nice to let go a little. 

Though I say that, I usually do not host so it's easier to let go of control. Next year as our house will be finished, I think I'm hosting 25-30 people and we'll see if I can stay in my chilled out, easy going persona! 

Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday!!


----------



## GimmieHermes

MrsOwen3 said:


> hello Cafe!
> 
> Just a quick hello, I've had a busy week and have been mostly lurking with little time to post anything.
> 
> My H SA is moving away and today I went to say goodbye, I would have made one last purchase but alas no shawls on my list have arrived still. I left empty handed. I already know who my new SA will be, I have a friendly relationship with all the staff but it's also a good time to take a breather and enjoy all the H I have collected in just 18 months! Like Fab, I'll be shopping my closet regularly and I have to say it's become a much more fabulous closet. I think I'm aiming for a good long stay on Ban Island till around next summer.  I hear you can still plan your wish list and perhaps place SOs while on Ban Island so I'll have some time to think carefully
> 
> In the meantime, I wandered into Cartier to try on the Juste un Clou for size. Since DH will occasionally throw in a wild card Christmas gift I figure it couldn't hurt. They sized me up with a pink gold with diamonds, it was stunning. Definitely something to daydream about in my hammock on Ban Island.
> 
> I'm going to read backwards and try to catch up! Hope everyone is doing well!



Hi Mrs Owens,
I think we share the same SA? Mine just moved to Vegas too  I will definitely miss her and now I'm not sure what I should do about inquiring about my SO and wish list. Sigh, I don't know what the proper thing to do is. Should I just work with the store manager or find a new SA? If I get a new SA Should I give her the wish list I gave my former SA ?


----------



## MSO13

GimmieHermes said:


> Hi Mrs Owens,
> 
> I think we share the same SA? Mine just moved to Vegas too  I will definitely miss her and now I'm not sure what I should do about inquiring about my SO and wish list. Sigh, I don't know what the proper thing to do is. Should I just work with the store manager or find a new SA? If I get a new SA Should I give her the wish list I gave my former SA ?




Hi GimmieH,

I'm sad about our SA too. Yes, definitely call to check in with the SM and ask if she has a new SA for you or if you like someone else that you've chatted with on your visits, you can request her or him. I know they're hiring two new people but they usually divide up the clients among the existing staff. I asked for a specific SA just based on my previous chats with her and will go in sometime soon to catch her up on my wish list. Your SO should be fine, the SM can check on it for you while you get to know your new SA! don't worry, it will be fine! the staff at our store is wonderful, they will take care of you!!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning Cafe!
> 
> I'm still working like crazy during my busy month. I can catch my breath in November for a few weeks and I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> I know I said I was happy to pause with H and get to know my new SA but part of me is a little weary of starting over. Perhaps if I hadn't gotten my Kelly I'd be eager to visit but for now I'm in no rush. I know I'm not looking for a new bag next year, I think next year might be a jewelry year for me and house stuff as we finally finish our master bed/bath and my closet [emoji6]
> 
> I succeeded in editing my wardrobe, investing in some key pieces and now I  have an easy time getting dressed but there's  no thrill of the hunt and that was always such a fun distraction when work is busy.  Usually I have something that I "need" and for the moment there's nothing that I even want. My L'Ombre shawl has taken so long to arrive I may have talked myself out of it due to the white border. I'm sure I'll get the bug again but find myself weirdly content, even browsing TPF with some of the great reveals lately hasn't tempted me except for making me want my own SO.
> 
> Enough of that, how are all of you? Hoping you're all enjoying Fall leaves and cozy GMs!!





Rami00 said:


> Omg..I tried the TT CSGM in black & white cc on Saturday too and my SA thought it washed me out. I was dying over it and Thank God! I went in and tried it on coz now I could move on LOL!





katekluet said:


> MrsO, I was at H a few days ago and was shown a Roulis in the doublis...wow it is the most velvety suede I have ever handled....your dream bag would be beautiful!
> I am with you on being content and currently residing on ban island ....





dharma said:


> Morning everyone! I've multi quoted slightly randomly in order to keep up with topics, it's been so long! Hope everyone is well
> 
> FabF, hope the DDs are well! Are they in kindergarten yet? DDs robotics have started up again for the year with the heavy season on full swing in January. I'm trying to think of fun fund raising plans, it's challenging. The school has decided no more bake sales since they aren't "healthy". It's a bit ridiculous in my book, since all the treats are home made and the school lunches are processed foods!
> Sadly I don't think MP will be a CSGM, probably a silk variation. Imagine a mousse, or a giant summer twill! I think the spring 16 thread has sadly died for a bit, but press day is around the corner so we will see soon
> 
> MadameB, I hope you place a RAC order soon, wishing you the best of luck! I know the boutique will come through for you!
> 
> Jadeite, nice to "see" you and I hope you get to visit your fluffy friends and H bags often!
> 
> SmoothcoatGirl, I love yourCSGM choices! I'm very disappointed the red and black one didn't work on me, but I love it on you. I'm still waiting for the one with dark violet and blue and brown (obviously not the official colorway)
> 
> As far as new H for me, I keep attempting to buy the rose gold hoops but get distracted each time by something else! I've added a new CDC (Macassar with PhW) which goes perfectly with my most worn bags, chocolate Togo B and ebene box kelly. I also succumbed to a CSGM from the men's dept, the crazy one with snakes ( I LOVE insects and snakes and lizard and bones!!), two colorways of Sieste 90, a grey Paddock 90 and a fabulous sterling necklace from the 'bay that was a great price and can be worn many ways. I'll try to take pics this weekend. My CDC collection is getting a bit out of hand but I wear them virtually everyday and they make me so happy. I don't need to justify to all of you, right?
> 
> Peace!





Mindi B said:


> dharma, can't wait for pics!  What color is macassar?  Dark brown?





GimmieHermes said:


> Hi Mrs Owens,
> I think we share the same SA? Mine just moved to Vegas too  I will definitely miss her and now I'm not sure what I should do about inquiring about my SO and wish list. Sigh, I don't know what the proper thing to do is. Should I just work with the store manager or find a new SA? If I get a new SA Should I give her the wish list I gave my former SA ?



Happy Sunday, everyone! 

  It was crazy busy last week. Went to the cottage  last Saturday to meet with our contractor. The project list seems to  have grown overnight. Spent a few days finalizing the list (it&#8217;s  final-final, I&#8217;m positively sure about it, I think). I know some of you  have warned me. It started out simple enough. Now our simple replacing a  single patio door with double sliding patio doors has become closing  off the existing door and replacing the 9&#8217; windows with 12&#8217; sliding  patio doors. Then we were supposed to replace the old front door with a  new one but now it&#8217;s become a bigger door with glass insert and a new  front porch. Fun, you asked? Nah! I&#8217;d rather be shopping for H goodies  than for shower head, vanity and faucets, etc. etc.

  At least our Thanksgiving dinner last Monday was  simple. We went out with DH&#8217;s side of the family to a Chinese seafood  restaurant. Lobsters, shrimps, scallops--no cooking, no clean up. Now  that was something to be thankful for. 

  MrsO, glad to hear you&#8217;ve edited your wardrobe.  Must be a great feeling. We have a contractor coming in to top up our  ceiling insulation at month end. The only access is through my main  closet in the master bedroom so I have to clear everything out. I&#8217;m  going to use this opportunity to be ruthless about what items go back  in. Wish me luck! Hope your new SA will work just as hard for you as  your departing SA. Bring her your delicious baked goodies and I&#8217;m sure she&#8217;ll work  doubly hard to find you items on your WL. 

  Rami, sorry to hear about the b/w TT. It&#8217;s so  pretty, I can&#8217;t believe how it doesn&#8217;t work well on everyone. I wear a  lot of black and white; yet this one washes me out too. At least you had  a chance to try it on so you don&#8217;t keep on wondering. Nowadays I don&#8217;t  order scarves from h.com anymore and only wait to try it on at the  boutique. I have a few that I ordered online that didn&#8217;t work out once I  tried them on in person. 

  Dharma, DDs are in senior kindergarten at  Montessori school. Can&#8217;t believe they&#8217;re going to grade 1 next year.  Weren&#8217;t they just blobs not too long ago?   DH and I are thinking about taking them to Disney World next  summer/fall to celebrate their 6th birthday. I&#8217;ll need to do some  research as I&#8217;ve never been (only been to Epcot) and we may add in a 4-5  days cruise to the Bahamas while we&#8217;re there. Love to hear more about  your DD&#8217;s robotics competition as it progresses. She&#8217;s so talented. Is  she a junior now? Awww&#8230;I&#8217;m sad to hear that MP may not come in CSGM. I&#8217;m  sure one day H will bring her out in that format. 

  I&#8217;m with Mindi and curious about what color is macassar. Also, would love to see pics of your new CSGMs. 

  Moirai, I haven&#8217;t had a chance to take a pic of ZP.  Will try to take a pic over the next few days. It&#8217;s so cold here now,  almost at the freezing mark, that I plan to wear my CSGMs more this  fall. 

  I spent Thursday and Friday at an offsite  retreat participating in team building exercises. The facilitators were  so bad, we were taking multiple bathroom breaks just to get a mental  break. Zzzzzzzzz... I did peek into tPF but could only write short posts  on the reveal threads. Didn't want to be so obvious as to type long  posts or play games on my phone.

  My SA called on Friday to say the Chaine d&#8217;Ancre  Enchainee thin cuff has arrived. I won&#8217;t be able to go try it until  later this week. Do you think it&#8217;s breaking the BI if I plan to keep it  until Christmas? I&#8217;m pretty good at keeping a present until the actual  day. Moirai and SmoothCoatGirl, I&#8217;ll let you know how the SH fit.

  For those of you with multiple scarves, do you keep  them in their boxes or in a drawer? I was reading MYH&#8217;s thread and am  thinking that I should migrate mine to a drawer so I can see what I have  and may lead to me using them more often. What do you ladies do?

  Kate, I&#8217;ve got a sample of Ren&#8217;s Wake Wonderful  Night-Time Facial from Sephora. It&#8217;s to be put on overnight instead of  moisturizer. I woke up with baby butt smoothness face. You may want to  give it a try if you&#8217;re not sensitive to glycolic acid. The key is to  not use it after using a scrub or Clarisonic brush. 

  GimmieHermes, welcome to the café! I&#8217;m with MrsO.  I&#8217;d definitely check with your SM on the status of your SO and ask to be  introduced to a new SA unless you already have someone in mind. Since  the new SA won&#8217;t know you, you&#8217;d want to share your WL with her so she  can get cracking. 

  Hi Madam, Freckles, Mindi, SmoothCoatGirl and everyone. Enjoy the rest of your weekend! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Freckles1

Hell ladies!!
How is everyone? I hope everyone is having a fantastic weekend!! The weather has been beautiful here!! I have nothing to report but have read everyone entries. You are all fantastic women and I enjoy your stories!! 
I wish we could all have coffee/martinis sometime!! 
Have a beautiful day!!


----------



## GimmieHermes

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi GimmieH,
> 
> I'm sad about our SA too. Yes, definitely call to check in with the SM and ask if she has a new SA for you or if you like someone else that you've chatted with on your visits, you can request her or him. I know they're hiring two new people but they usually divide up the clients among the existing staff. I asked for a specific SA just based on my previous chats with her and will go in sometime soon to catch her up on my wish list. Your SO should be fine, the SM can check on it for you while you get to know your new SA! don't worry, it will be fine! the staff at our store is wonderful, they will take care of you!!



This is wonderful advice! Thank you MrsOwen!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

dharma said:


> Morning everyone! I've multi quoted slightly randomly in order to keep up with topics, it's been so long! Hope everyone is well
> 
> Freckles, congrats on your kid's accomplishments! How wonderful it must be to watch them enjoy the competitions. I had a chuckle as I shared Fab's confusion over the "senior" category. I imagined senior citizens in skating outfits and was very concerned yet impressed! You look fantastic in the TT shawl, the coloring is perfect for you.
> 
> MrsO, it is sad to see favorite SAs leave but it means two openings for us, haha! I'm also waiting on the promenade in the B&W and a few others. Frankly I don't mind the slow deliveries since I like to space out my purchases...it's a long winter! I'm thinking that it may not even look good on me and I'll have to pass. I've been pretty ruthless lately with my choices. As much as I love certain designs, when they don't make me gasp on first reflection, they're out! I sadly went home without the red and black cavaliers that looks so beautiful on SmoothcoatGirl girl. I wanted it so badly and thought it was my chance to own red. It looked so awful, even my SA made a face. I'm glad you are in that contented phase with your H and look forward to seeing the juste en clou when you get it Been wanting the ring for years!! I love your dream SO, it would be amazing. Try grizzly too, it's a little tougher. I have 2 KPs in doublis and I love them so much, but they are delicate.
> 
> FabF, hope the DDs are well! Are they in kindergarten yet? DDs robotics have started up again for the year with the heavy season on full swing in January. I'm trying to think of fun fund raising plans, it's challenging. The school has decided no more bake sales since they aren't "healthy". It's a bit ridiculous in my book, since all the treats are home made and the school lunches are processed foods!
> Sadly I don't think MP will be a CSGM, probably a silk variation. Imagine a mousse, or a giant summer twill! I think the spring 16 thread has sadly died for a bit, but press day is around the corner so we will see soon
> 
> MadameB, I hope you place a RAC order soon, wishing you the best of luck! I know the boutique will come through for you!
> 
> Jadeite, nice to "see" you and I hope you get to visit your fluffy friends and H bags often!
> 
> SmoothcoatGirl, I love yourCSGM choices! I'm very disappointed the red and black one didn't work on me, but I love it on you. I'm still waiting for the one with dark violet and blue and brown (obviously not the official colorway)
> 
> As far as new H for me, I keep attempting to buy the rose gold hoops but get distracted each time by something else! I've added a new CDC (Macassar with PhW) which goes perfectly with my most worn bags, chocolate Togo B and ebene box kelly. I also succumbed to a CSGM from the men's dept, the crazy one with snakes ( I LOVE insects and snakes and lizard and bones!!), two colorways of Sieste 90, a grey Paddock 90 and a fabulous sterling necklace from the 'bay that was a great price and can be worn many ways. I'll try to take pics this weekend. My CDC collection is getting a bit out of hand but I wear them virtually everyday and they make me so happy. I don't need to justify to all of you, right?
> 
> Peace!



Thanks for the good wishes, Dharma.  My SA is leaving soon, so I hope the SM remembers.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Sunday, everyone!


----------



## katekluet

FabF, no, not breaking the Ban....I just helped my DH with his Christmas shopping this week at H....big orange box tucked in a spare closet, waiting..... 
Fun to hear about the cottage reno, where is XiangXiang, I wonder how her country house is coming?


----------



## katekluet

Freckles, that would be so fun! Maybe there will be another national meetup?
FabF, thanks for the Ren tip, we now have our very own local Sephora so I will stop in and get a sample to try.


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> FabF, no, not breaking the Ban....I just helped my DH with his Christmas shopping this week at H....big orange box tucked in a spare closet, waiting.....
> Fun to hear about the cottage reno, where is XiangXiang, I wonder how her country house is coming?



Wonder what's in the big orange box, Kate.  Will patiently wait until Xmas for your reveal. 

Woohoo, finally a Sephora near you! I like checking things out at the store and then order online. I stop by one near my office at least once a week. It's situated directly across from H but I use it to distract myself from going into H. Lol.


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Hell ladies!!
> How is everyone? I hope everyone is having a fantastic weekend!! The weather has been beautiful here!! I have nothing to report but have read everyone entries. You are all fantastic women and I enjoy your stories!!
> I wish we could all have coffee/martinis sometime!!
> Have a beautiful day!!


Hi Freckles.  How's your DD's competition coming along and has your DS shaved off any more time? Enjoy the weather. It's freezing here. I feel like it's going to be colder this winter than last.


----------



## katekluet

FabF, I won't keep you in suspense...a 22 raisin GHW SO Kelly. This bag is so terrific in person, elegantly casual....was not even on my radar. What my SA finds in the back room when I am there is so dangerous!! She has never had that color with GHW before, she said. I also am getting two H Deco mugs for us for Christmas. Oh and I got a giant silk scarf. My BFF found several great scarves....we had lunch at the Four Seasons and a man there saw us with big orange bags and said, Oh,I see someone had a VERY successful shopping trip....lol.


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> FabF, I won't keep you in suspense...a 22 raisin GHW SO Kelly. This bag is so terrific in person, elegantly casual....was not even on my radar. What my SA finds in the back room when I am there is so dangerous!! She has never had that color with GHW before, she said. I also am getting two H Deco mugs for us for Christmas. Oh and I got a giant silk scarf. My BFF found several great scarves....we had lunch at the Four Seasons and a man there saw us with big orange bags and said, Oh,I see someone had a VERY successful shopping trip....lol.



CONGRATULATIONS, Kate! Love raisin and raisin with GHW is especially rare. I think they only start doing that combination this year as I haven't seen it previously. We're twins on the color. I only just started to carry my raisin last week and wondered to myself why I didn't bring her out sooner. And, I love So K--it's so useful and, as you very well said, elegantly casual. You'll enjoy her! So is she going to sit in her box until Xmas? Which giant silk scarf did you get? The deco mugs are beautiful. I'll have to wait many years until DDs are grown before investing in any of H homeware. 

A very successful shopping trip, indeed.


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Freckles.  How's your DD's competition coming along and has your DS shaved off any more time? Enjoy the weather. It's freezing here. I feel like it's going to be colder this winter than last.




Hello Fab!!! 
DD has a test in a couple of weeks. When she passes this test she will move up a level!! She's so stinking cute right now she's killing me. I can't believe she's a 7th grader and still sweet as pie!! We are a late bloomer family which is great.... Puberty is still a year off probably... [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
DS ran half a marathon yesterday!!! I don't know how he does it!! 10 miles! Insanity!!
I can't wait for it to get cold here!! I leave for Aspen in a week!! I would love some snow!
How is your DH? And your darling girls?
Sounds as though your lake cottage is going to keep you busy!!! So exciting!!
We had to buy a new refrigerator today and I joked with DH that I chose a rather inexpensive one!!! It is very retro and cool!!
Anyway, we are watching the baseball game and it is rather boring!! Toronto and Kansas City have been much more entertaining!! Do you and DH enjoy baseball? 
Xxxxx good night ladies!!! Sweet dreams!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Monday, ladies!

Hope everyone had a nice weekend! It's getting harder to get up in the morning because it's still dark. Boohoo! In my anticipation of a colder winter, I went and bought some fleece lined tights. Hopefully, these will keep me toasty all through winter but not too hot indoors. Has anyone tried these before? Mine is DKNY or something like that. They're more fashion type and not the outdoors skiing type. 

Freckles, DH and DDs are doing well. Thanks for asking. Your DD sounds so sweet and congrats to your DS on finishing the half marathon! They do grow up fast, don't they? Yep, late bloomers sound good to me.  My DH's 'big' birthday is coming up in less than 3 weeks. The Mediterranean cruise was his birthday present and we had a mini-celebratory dinner during the trip. My DH is very low key. For his actual birthday, I've asked his dad and siblings to save the date but haven't yet booked a restaurant. He's not sure what he wants to eat!  So at this rate it could end up being some diner or all you can eat buffet. Hmm, I'm going to reserve this Peking duck restaurant that I like as a back up and if he doesn't have an idea soon, peking duck it'll be! 

MrsO, when are you planning to visit your new SA? I forgot to ask how your master bath's project coming along? DH is rushing me to choose a vanity for the cottage's bathroom. How can one rush such a thing? I spend countless hours in front of the vanity mirror doing my make up (I have a make up table but prefer the lighting in our bathroom), so I need more time to decide. I'm not even sure if we should get one with single or double sinks. The bathroom has a sloping ceiling so a person using a sink at the shorter end will need to be a very short person (like me!). 

Dharma, how do you like the Kelly pochette and how easy is it to carry? I noticed you have a few. I kept going back and forth between a Kelly pochette and a Kelly cut so haven't put either on my WL yet.

Madam, is it almost time to place the rac order? 

Hi to everyone!  Have a great day!


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, ladies!
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice weekend! It's getting harder to get up in the morning because it's still dark. Boohoo! In my anticipation of a colder winter, I went and bought some fleece lined tights. Hopefully, these will keep me toasty all through winter but not too hot indoors. Has anyone tried these before? Mine is DKNY or something like that. They're more fashion type and not the outdoors skiing type.
> 
> Freckles, DH and DDs are doing well. Thanks for asking. Your DD sounds so sweet and congrats to your DS on finishing the half marathon! They do grow up fast, don't they? Yep, late bloomers sound good to me.  My DH's 'big' birthday is coming up in less than 3 weeks. The Mediterranean cruise was his birthday present and we had a mini-celebratory dinner during the trip. My DH is very low key. For his actual birthday, I've asked his dad and siblings to save the date but haven't yet booked a restaurant. He's not sure what he wants to eat!  So at this rate it could end up being some diner or all you can eat buffet. Hmm, I'm going to reserve this Peking duck restaurant that I like as a back up and if he doesn't have an idea soon, peking duck it'll be!
> 
> MrsO, when are you planning to visit your new SA? I forgot to ask how your master bath's project coming along? DH is rushing me to choose a vanity for the cottage's bathroom. How can one rush such a thing? I spend countless hours in front of the vanity mirror doing my make up (I have a make up table but prefer the lighting in our bathroom), so I need more time to decide. I'm not even sure if we should get one with single or double sinks. The bathroom has a sloping ceiling so a person using a sink at the shorter end will need to be a very short person (like me!).
> 
> Dharma, how do you like the Kelly pochette and how easy is it to carry? I noticed you have a few. I kept going back and forth between a Kelly pochette and a Kelly cut so haven't put either on my WL yet.
> 
> Madam, is it almost time to place the rac order?
> 
> Hi to everyone!  Have a great day!



Hi Fab,

I'm slow to get started this morning too. Not because it's dark, just because I'm tired. I napped most of the day yesterday and still could sleep more. I'm sure wherever you go for DH's birthday dinner, it'll be great because you'll all be together!

No progress on the bathroom, DH still likes the tiles we chose and because they're on sale till the end of the year, we're not in a rush. We need a quick walkthrough with our contractor to confirm the quantity we need of each size since if we don't order enough, it won't be on sale after the new year. I've been too busy to schedule that meeting but starting next week, I have more of a chance of being home before 8PM so we'll do it soon.  I'm with you on taking your time on the vanity. Ours will be custom because we're doing a mirror covering the wall above and need to maximize our storage below. We have room for double sinks and our ceiling slopes slightly at "my" end but I'm not too tall and it'll be ok. I will have a makeup/vanity table in the bedroom so I'm just there for the sink. Two sinks is probably a better investment if you can swing it with space, bathrooms and kitchens add the most value to the house overall. 

I'm not sure when I'll go to H next, I'll send an email to get my new SAs schedule for November and go by sometime in mid November I think. I sort of ruined DH's birthday surprise for me, I woke up yesterday in a tizzy remembering if I didn't like the shawl he bought, I wouldn't be able to return it since it would have been 60 days passed so I made him let me try it on :shame: It's the CW of Tyger that I was trying to track down and it made me swoon-it looks so great with both my HAC and my Kelly. I reluctantly folded it up and tied the ribbon back on box and handed it over for him to "hide" till my birthday in the first week of December. I walked around the house with it tied on me Superman style for 20 minutes  You have a DD that's into superheroes right? Well that was me too yesterday!

I'm currently having a slightly disgruntled best offer exchange on e Bay with someone. I've been super polite and submitted fair offers but they just do not seem motivated to sell-not even counter offers. It's a Chanel sweater coat that I know was on super sale at Neiman 2 seasons ago. My office is suddenly freezing as it always is once the temps drop and this would live at my office and keep me stylishly warm at work.  I booked two speaking engagements for November so I have some "fun" money coming my way and I'm not technically breaking my ban. If she doesn't accept my recent fair offer, I have to move on and assume it wasn't meant to be but rude sellers who don't even make a counter offer make my cranky. 

Hope you have a wonderful Monday too!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, ladies!
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice weekend! It's getting harder to get up in the morning because it's still dark. Boohoo! In my anticipation of a colder winter, I went and bought some fleece lined tights. Hopefully, these will keep me toasty all through winter but not too hot indoors. Has anyone tried these before? Mine is DKNY or something like that. They're more fashion type and not the outdoors skiing type.
> 
> Freckles, DH and DDs are doing well. Thanks for asking. Your DD sounds so sweet and congrats to your DS on finishing the half marathon! They do grow up fast, don't they? Yep, late bloomers sound good to me.  My DH's 'big' birthday is coming up in less than 3 weeks. The Mediterranean cruise was his birthday present and we had a mini-celebratory dinner during the trip. My DH is very low key. For his actual birthday, I've asked his dad and siblings to save the date but haven't yet booked a restaurant. He's not sure what he wants to eat!  So at this rate it could end up being some diner or all you can eat buffet. Hmm, I'm going to reserve this Peking duck restaurant that I like as a back up and if he doesn't have an idea soon, peking duck it'll be!
> 
> MrsO, when are you planning to visit your new SA? I forgot to ask how your master bath's project coming along? DH is rushing me to choose a vanity for the cottage's bathroom. How can one rush such a thing? I spend countless hours in front of the vanity mirror doing my make up (I have a make up table but prefer the lighting in our bathroom), so I need more time to decide. I'm not even sure if we should get one with single or double sinks. The bathroom has a sloping ceiling so a person using a sink at the shorter end will need to be a very short person (like me!).
> 
> Dharma, how do you like the Kelly pochette and how easy is it to carry? I noticed you have a few. I kept going back and forth between a Kelly pochette and a Kelly cut so haven't put either on my WL yet.
> 
> Madam, is it almost time to place the rac order?
> 
> Hi to everyone!  Have a great day!



Hi, Fabfashion!  I was in the store today.  No rac orders are being taken yet.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I visited three special gardens in Maryland last week.  The first garden is in a ravine:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The second garden is someone's yard.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The third one is a topiary garden.  A special order is being negotiated in the last picture.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Last ones


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Last ones


 
Madam, thank you for sharing. What delightful gardens! Especially like the ravine garden and the topiary one. Now that glittering 'flower' is gorgeous!  

Saw a pre-owned RT wallet on AFF and thought of your potential rac. Wow, that color is just gorgeous! Are you thinking GHW or PHW for your rac order?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Madam, thank you for sharing. What delightful gardens! Especially like the ravine garden and the topiary one. Now that glittering 'flower' is gorgeous!
> 
> Saw a pre-owned RT wallet on AFF and thought of your potential rac. Wow, that color is just gorgeous! Are you thinking GHW or PHW for your rac order?


 
Hi, Fabfashion!  I asked for GHW.  I think GHW makes the colors look more alive, except for very light blue colors like Ciel.


----------



## Fabfashion

Moirai said:


> Hi Cafe! Happy weekend!
> 
> Fab, your ZP is also my favorite cw for that design. The next time you wear it, could you post a mod pic please? It must look gorgeous on. I have yet to get my first shawl. There are so many gorgeous patterns and colors that I cannot decide. How do you like the way the shawl is holding up?
> Chaine cuff looks lovely. Do you worry about the silver tarnishing? That's the main reason I don't wear silver jewelry. Too lazy to have to polish them, so I stick with white gold and platinum. But seeing all these pics is swaying me to get an H jewelry, maybe a CDC or Kelly. Guess I will have to make a trip to H to try on.
> Happy thanksgiving to you. Do you have turkey dinner like us Americans?


 
Hi Moirai, here are a couple of mod pics of ZP. I must confess that I'm terrible at tying my scarves/shawls. One pic is me leaving for lunch and one on the way back. The shawl was folded into a triangle and on the way out I have it facing one way and then the reverse side on the way back. You can tie it so more red is showing, more b/w, etc. Hope you get a CSGM soon! Fall is a perfect time to wear it. Any design you're especially interested in?

Happy Wednesday to everyone! I'll pop by later.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Fabfashion! I asked for GHW. I think GHW makes the colors look more alive, except for very light blue colors like Ciel.


 
Totally agree with you, Madam. Used to be all PHW for but H GHW just makes everything more elegant and, as you said, alive. Your rac order is going to be amazing!


----------



## Moirai

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Sunday, everyone!
> 
> It was crazy busy last week. Went to the cottage  last Saturday to meet with our contractor. The project list seems to  have grown overnight. Spent a few days finalizing the list (its  final-final, Im positively sure about it, I think). I know some of you  have warned me. It started out simple enough. Now our simple replacing a  single patio door with double sliding patio doors has become closing  off the existing door and replacing the 9 windows with 12 sliding  patio doors. Then we were supposed to replace the old front door with a  new one but now its become a bigger door with glass insert and a new  front porch. Fun, you asked? Nah! Id rather be shopping for H goodies  than for shower head, vanity and faucets, etc. etc.
> 
> At least our Thanksgiving dinner last Monday was  simple. We went out with DHs side of the family to a Chinese seafood  restaurant. Lobsters, shrimps, scallops--no cooking, no clean up. Now  that was something to be thankful for.
> 
> Moirai, I havent had a chance to take a pic of ZP.  Will try to take a pic over the next few days. Its so cold here now,  almost at the freezing mark, that I plan to wear my CSGMs more this  fall.
> 
> My SA called on Friday to say the Chaine dAncre  Enchainee thin cuff has arrived. I wont be able to go try it until  later this week. Do you think its breaking the BI if I plan to keep it  until Christmas? Im pretty good at keeping a present until the actual  day. Moirai and SmoothCoatGirl, Ill let you know how the SH fit.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





Freckles1 said:


> Hello Fab!!!
> DD has a test in a couple of weeks. When she passes this test she will move up a level!! She's so stinking cute right now she's killing me. I can't believe she's a 7th grader and still sweet as pie!! We are a late bloomer family which is great.... Puberty is still a year off probably... [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
> DS ran half a marathon yesterday!!! I don't know how he does it!! 10 miles! Insanity!!
> I can't wait for it to get cold here!! I leave for Aspen in a week!! I would love some snow!
> How is your DH? And your darling girls?
> Sounds as though your lake cottage is going to keep you busy!!! So exciting!!
> We had to buy a new refrigerator today and I joked with DH that I chose a rather inexpensive one!!! It is very retro and cool!!
> Anyway, we are watching the baseball game and it is rather boring!! Toronto and Kansas City have been much more entertaining!! Do you and DH enjoy baseball?
> Xxxxx good night ladies!!! Sweet dreams!!





MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Fab,
> I'm not sure when I'll go to H next, I'll send an email to get my new SAs schedule for November and go by sometime in mid November I think. I sort of ruined DH's birthday surprise for me, I woke up yesterday in a tizzy remembering if I didn't like the shawl he bought, I wouldn't be able to return it since it would have been 60 days passed so I made him let me try it on :shame: It's the CW of Tyger that I was trying to track down and it made me swoon-it looks so great with both my HAC and my Kelly. I reluctantly folded it up and tied the ribbon back on box and handed it over for him to "hide" till my birthday in the first week of December. I walked around the house with it tied on me Superman style for 20 minutes  You have a DD that's into superheroes right? Well that was me too yesterday!
> Hope you have a wonderful Monday too!!





Madam Bijoux said:


> Last ones





Fabfashion said:


> Hi Moirai, here are a couple of mod pics of ZP. I must confess that I'm terrible at tying my scarves/shawls. One pic is me leaving for lunch and one on the way back. The shawl was folded into a triangle and on the way out I have it facing one way and then the reverse side on the way back. You can tie it so more red is showing, more b/w, etc. Hope you get a CSGM soon! Fall is a perfect time to wear it. Any design you're especially interested in?
> 
> Happy Wednesday to everyone! I'll pop by later.




Hi Everyone! Hope everyone is well! 

Fab, WOW! ZP looks great on you. I love the colors. I tend to wear a lot of neutral colors, but for some reason I love that shade of pink on accessories like scarves. Thank you very much for the mod pics. I see a lot of designs I like in CSGM but can't really decide on any particular one. I guess when I see the right one, it will hit me and I will just buy it without thinking. I'm one of those people who ponders because I want to buy things that I don't eventually regret, have done that too many times. Among the LVs I own, I bought LV papillon close to 10 years ago and only used it twice, still looks brand new, sitting in its box. I'm not even sure if it's sold anymore. 
Your cottage sounds wonderful. Is it lake or beachfront and close by your home? It will be such a nice retreat when it's done. 

MadamB, That ring is stunning! I love diamonds, who doesn't right? May I ask the carat size? And, thanks for beautiful garden pics.

Freckles, Your kids are great athletes. It's so great that they have interest in sports to balance school work. Aspen sounds fun! Is there an H there ? Have a great time!

MrsO, I'm loving the mod pics you have been posting. They truly reflect your enjoyment of your Kelly. I am smiling at the picture in my mind of you wearing your shawl as H wonder woman. December is just right around the corner.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Moirai said:


> Hi Everyone! Hope everyone is well!
> 
> Fab, WOW! ZP looks great on you. I love the colors. I tend to wear a lot of neutral colors, but for some reason I love that shade of pink on accessories like scarves. Thank you very much for the mod pics. I see a lot of designs I like in CSGM but can't really decide on any particular one. I guess when I see the right one, it will hit me and I will just buy it without thinking. I'm one of those people who ponders because I want to buy things that I don't eventually regret, have done that too many times. Among the LVs I own, I bought LV papillon close to 10 years ago and only used it twice, still looks brand new, sitting in its box. I'm not even sure if it's sold anymore.
> Your cottage sounds wonderful. Is it lake or beachfront and close by your home? It will be such a nice retreat when it's done.
> 
> MadamB, That ring is stunning! I love diamonds, who doesn't right? May I ask the carat size? And, thanks for beautiful garden pics.
> 
> Freckles, Your kids are great athletes. It's so great that they have interest in sports to balance school work. Aspen sounds fun! Is there an H there ? Have a great time!
> 
> MrsO, I'm loving the mod pics you have been posting. They truly reflect your enjoyment of your Kelly. I am smiling at the picture in my mind of you wearing your shawl as H wonder woman. December is just right around the corner.



Hello, Moirai!  Thanks for the kind words. The center stone is 3.56 carats & the baguettes are 4 points each.


----------



## Moirai

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello, Moirai!  Thanks for the kind words. The center stone is 3.56 carats & the baguettes are 4 points each.



Thank you, MadamB. It's a beautiful diamond. Wear in the best of health.


----------



## Maedi

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Moirai, here are a couple of mod pics of ZP. I must confess that I'm terrible at tying my scarves/shawls. One pic is me leaving for lunch and one on the way back. The shawl was folded into a triangle and on the way out I have it facing one way and then the reverse side on the way back. You can tie it so more red is showing, more b/w, etc. Hope you get a CSGM soon! Fall is a perfect time to wear it. Any design you're especially interested in?
> 
> Happy Wednesday to everyone! I'll pop by later.



Super gorgeous on you and worn with black. We're twins


----------



## Maedi

Madam Bijoux said:


> The third one is a topiary garden.  A special order is being negotiated in the last picture.



Thanks for the garden pictures, madame. Very inspiring.


----------



## Maedi

Mrs.O, I ended up buying a 55cm bandana in the light pink. It is a nice size to tie and I like the crisp silk. I was also inspired by the NY fashion week pictures.


----------



## MSO13

Maedi said:


> Mrs.O, I ended up buying a 55cm bandana in the light pink. It is a nice size to tie and I like the crisp silk. I was also inspired by the NY fashion week pictures.




I bet that color looks great on you Maedi with your coloring! By far my easiest scarves to wear, I wore my giant Navy bandana this morning but it warmed way up by mid morning. No pics, I got up at 3am and my scarf was the only thing looking bright and cheery this morning! [emoji4]


----------



## MSO13

Moirai said:


> Hi Everyone! Hope everyone is well!
> 
> 
> 
> Fab, WOW! ZP looks great on you. I love the colors. I tend to wear a lot of neutral colors, but for some reason I love that shade of pink on accessories like scarves. Thank you very much for the mod pics. I see a lot of designs I like in CSGM but can't really decide on any particular one. I guess when I see the right one, it will hit me and I will just buy it without thinking. I'm one of those people who ponders because I want to buy things that I don't eventually regret, have done that too many times. Among the LVs I own, I bought LV papillon close to 10 years ago and only used it twice, still looks brand new, sitting in its box. I'm not even sure if it's sold anymore.
> 
> Your cottage sounds wonderful. Is it lake or beachfront and close by your home? It will be such a nice retreat when it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> MadamB, That ring is stunning! I love diamonds, who doesn't right? May I ask the carat size? And, thanks for beautiful garden pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles, Your kids are great athletes. It's so great that they have interest in sports to balance school work. Aspen sounds fun! Is there an H there ? Have a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO, I'm loving the mod pics you have been posting. They truly reflect your enjoyment of your Kelly. I am smiling at the picture in my mind of you wearing your shawl as H wonder woman. December is just right around the corner.




thanks Moirai! I'm glad no one is tired of them, that Kelly really works well with my everyday looks and it's a good size for me. I get so many compliments from people who have no idea what brand it is which is nice.

I really like the way you style your Evie and BBK, I only have tried one Evie and it wasn't the right one for me. I do want a small box K someday but it's way down on my wish list.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Moirai, here are a couple of mod pics of ZP. I must confess that I'm terrible at tying my scarves/shawls. One pic is me leaving for lunch and one on the way back. The shawl was folded into a triangle and on the way out I have it facing one way and then the reverse side on the way back. You can tie it so more red is showing, more b/w, etc. Hope you get a CSGM soon! Fall is a perfect time to wear it. Any design you're especially interested in?
> 
> Happy Wednesday to everyone! I'll pop by later.




I think this is the best way to wear this design, I just throw it on. I have done the triple loop with a bias fold but as mine is just BW it's not as interesting. Happy to share you wearing this one, I remember when you got it!


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> Last ones




great photos Madam, you seem to get up to some wonderful adventures and with such pretty company! [emoji253]


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> thanks Moirai! I'm glad no one is tired of them, that Kelly really works well with my everyday looks and it's a good size for me. I get so many compliments from people who have no idea what brand it is which is nice.
> 
> I really like the way you style your Evie and BBK, I only have tried one Evie and it wasn't the right one for me. I do want a small box K someday but it's way down on my wish list.



MrsO, I appreciate your nice comment, thank you! I am happy to have both Evie and BBK. If I could have only one Kelly, it would be that, so I consider myself lucky. Next on my wishlist is a retourne Kelly in a neutral color. I would love to go to Paris and try my luck, it would be like winning the lotto, LOL. I am always excited for tpfers who are offered, and saddened for those who are not. It is difficult to play a game with no rules.


----------



## Maedi

MrsOwen3 said:


> I bet that color looks great on you Maedi with your coloring! By far my easiest scarves to wear, I wore my giant Navy bandana this morning but it warmed way up by mid morning. No pics, I got up at 3am and my scarf was the only thing looking bright and cheery this morning! [emoji4]



They are little gems and your photo of your red one gave me the final nudge. The cute illustrations are so sweet, too.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Is everyone ready for Halloween?


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> Is everyone ready for Halloween?




so funny Madam! alas in the city pumpkins don't last long before they're smashed so we don't decorate but when we lived in the burbs, DH decorated like a mad man and loved giving out candy and seeing the costumes.


----------



## MSO13

hi cafe! sharing my new Chanel sweater coat that I got on e bay, it's 100% thick cashmere with leather toggles and it pretty amazing and warm. the red is a perfect Rouge H and will look great with my Celine Box and my gator CDC, denim and I think possibly my Tapis shawl which might look cool in a boho, mis matchy kind of way. 

I was considering a fur lined parka but I will get more use from this and it was less than a 1/3 of what a fur parka would cost me. I can wear this huddled in my freezing studio all winter and I'll be toasty warm! 

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> hi cafe! sharing my new Chanel sweater coat that I got on e bay, it's 100% thick cashmere with leather toggles and it pretty amazing and warm. the red is a perfect Rouge H and will look great with my Celine Box and my gator CDC, denim and I think possibly my Tapis shawl which might look cool in a boho, mis matchy kind of way.
> 
> I was considering a fur lined parka but I will get more use from this and it was less than a 1/3 of what a fur parka would cost me. I can wear this huddled in my freezing studio all winter and I'll be toasty warm!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!
> 
> View attachment 3165593
> 
> View attachment 3165594




MrsO this is gorgeous!!! I can see you now with the shop kitty's desperately trying to jump on your lap!!! Good luck!! You can't keep a good cat down!!!


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> MrsO this is gorgeous!!! I can see you now with the shop kitty's desperately trying to jump on your lap!!! Good luck!! You can't keep a good cat down!!!




Haha! well one is missing her front claws and one is so skittish we can barely pet him so I think I'm safe but I do think if I leave at my office there's a chance a my assistant might swan around in it when I'm not around!


----------



## Kyokei

Hello everyone. I'm very new to Hermes so decided to stop by the cafe since I've been enjoying lurking in this forum a lot lately. Hope everyone is doing well and will enjoy their upcoming weekend.

It's nice to meet you all.


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> Hello everyone. I'm very new to Hermes so decided to stop by the cafe since I've been enjoying lurking in this forum a lot lately. Hope everyone is doing well and will enjoy their upcoming weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to meet you all.




Hi Kyokei, welcome to the Cafe! Are you eyeing something special from H or are you still researching? I found this forum when I decided I wanted a vintage bag and have learned so much on the various topics and the history of the brand.


----------



## Moirai

Madam Bijoux said:


> Is everyone ready for Halloween?



That's so cool! Did you carve this, MadamB?




MrsOwen3 said:


> hi cafe! sharing my new Chanel sweater coat that I got on e bay, it's 100% thick cashmere with leather toggles and it pretty amazing and warm. the red is a perfect Rouge H and will look great with my Celine Box and my gator CDC, denim and I think possibly my Tapis shawl which might look cool in a boho, mis matchy kind of way.
> I was considering a fur lined parka but I will get more use from this and it was less than a 1/3 of what a fur parka would cost me. I can wear this huddled in my freezing studio all winter and I'll be toasty warm!
> Hope everyone is doing well!!
> View attachment 3165593
> 
> View attachment 3165594



Beautiful sweater. It looks so cozy, and the colors make it easy to match. Was this the one you were trying to negotiate?




Kyokei said:


> Hello everyone. I'm very new to Hermes so decided to stop by the cafe since I've been enjoying lurking in this forum a lot lately. Hope everyone is doing well and will enjoy their upcoming weekend.
> 
> It's nice to meet you all.



Hello Kyokei! Welcome! This is a great place to chat.


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Kyokei, welcome to the Cafe! Are you eyeing something special from H or are you still researching? I found this forum when I decided I wanted a vintage bag and have learned so much on the various topics and the history of the brand.



Thank you MrsOwen3! I actually was researching for a while and made my first H purchase two weeks ago. It's a silk scarf and, even though it is a smaller item in the world of Hermes, it has given me a lot of happiness. I have worn it every single day since I've gotten it and love finding new details in the design I didn't notice before and tying different knots. So naturally I am hoping to go back for some more scarves; I think people are catching on to the fact I have worn the same one every day since... 

Outside of the scarves, I love the H bracelets but fear they are too big for my wrists, and I'm really interested in Petit H (which was what originally got me interested in Hermes along with the scarves). And I love the look and the colors of the leather (interesting because normally I only go for black but with Hermes I'm more attracted to the colors...) so I'd love a leather item.

This was very long; sorry about that. There is just so much to love. I'm even eyeing the homeware but will hold off on any of that because I might have an upcoming international move if things work out just right.


----------



## Kyokei

Moirai said:


> Hello Kyokei! Welcome! This is a great place to chat.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Madam Bijoux said:


> Is everyone ready for Halloween?





Moirai said:


> That's so cool! Did you carve this, MadamB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful sweater. It looks so cozy, and the colors make it easy to match. Was this the one you were trying to negotiate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Kyokei! Welcome! This is a great place to chat.





MrsOwen3 said:


> so funny Madam! alas in the city pumpkins don't last long before they're smashed so we don't decorate but when we lived in the burbs, DH decorated like a mad man and loved giving out candy and seeing the costumes.



Thanks, Moirai and MrsOwen3.  I didn't carve this one- someone sent me a picture of it.


----------



## dharma

Kyokei said:


> Hello everyone. I'm very new to Hermes so decided to stop by the cafe since I've been enjoying lurking in this forum a lot lately. Hope everyone is doing well and will enjoy their upcoming weekend.
> 
> It's nice to meet you all.





Fabfashion said:


> Hi Moirai, here are a couple of mod pics of ZP. I must confess that I'm terrible at tying my scarves/shawls. One pic is me leaving for lunch and one on the way back. The shawl was folded into a triangle and on the way out I have it facing one way and then the reverse side on the way back. You can tie it so more red is showing, more b/w, etc. Hope you get a CSGM soon! Fall is a perfect time to wear it. Any design you're especially interested in?
> 
> Happy Wednesday to everyone! I'll pop by later.





Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello, Moirai!  Thanks for the kind words. The center stone is 3.56 carats & the baguettes are 4 points each.





Mindi B said:


> dharma, can't wait for pics!  What color is macassar?  Dark brown?





MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi dharma!
> 
> Count me in for wanting to see pics too! Is the Macassar exotic or leather?
> 
> I need a 90cm lesson from you, I have some that I love but can never tie them casually enough so I wear my GMs or my 55/70 cm. I only like loose cowboy or double/triple wrap of a bias fold. I follow all the tying threads but I still feel odd in my 90cm. Is there a knot you like?
> 
> I will be ruthless too in my GM assessment as I learned a tough lesson last Spring and do not want to end up with another mistake that I don't wear. DH definitely got me one on my list and I have to wait till my birthday to see what he got so that will help me to wait!
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday!!





Freckles1 said:


> Hell ladies!!
> How is everyone? I hope everyone is having a fantastic weekend!! The weather has been beautiful here!! I have nothing to report but have read everyone entries. You are all fantastic women and I enjoy your stories!!
> I wish we could all have coffee/martinis sometime!!
> Have a beautiful day!!



Morning cafe!  Has it really been over a week since I promised pics...oh my. Things get so busy so fast! I went to an outdoor wedding yesterday, the weather was picture perfect, the bride was gorgeous, and the flowers were insanely beautiful and natural. I wore the new CDC with a brocade DriesVN coat and my chocolate box kelly. Perfect for fall 
I'm not sure why I can never put more than one photo in a post on my outdated ipad so I'll just attach them in the next few posts, sorry for my computer illiteracy.

Mindi, Macassar is a deep rich brown. So close to black that I almost passed but I do love the neutrals and have a few chocolate bags so I bought it. Now it seems as far from black as fuschia  love it!

MrsO, I find 90's challenging with my personal style as well. I tend to buy the darker, moodier colors and tie them casually. Lately I've been wearing them more because I find myself chilly indoors and a CSGM is too heavy indoors for me. My favorite ways to wear them are a 1. simple triangle fold worn long around the neck with leather jackets, 2. tied into a soft cowl with an oversized sweater or sweatshirt and leather leggings, and 3. folded into a long bias and tied close to the neck with one end very long off to the side and the other just long enough to make the knot. This way looks great with v necks and a jacket. I love the 70's for the softness and usually just tie them into a triangle. I love so many patterns for the artistry, but find I will actually  wear only a handful over and over. My current favorite is Sieste.

Freckles, I think martinis and coffee sound great 

MadameB your garden pics have the most lovely, shiny objects! 

Welcome, Kyokei! No Hermes purchase is a small one! Looking forward to hearing about your Hermes journey!

FabF, that particular ZP is a favorite of mine but I didn't purchase it. Your pic is giving me second thoughts!  It looks fantastic on you!


----------



## dharma

Beautiful flowers


----------



## dharma

More


----------



## Madam Bijoux

dharma said:


> More



Love these flowers!


----------



## Moirai

dharma said:


> Morning cafe!  Has it really been over a week since I promised pics...oh my. Things get so busy so fast! I went to an outdoor wedding yesterday, the weather was picture perfect, the bride was gorgeous, and the flowers were insanely beautiful and natural. I wore the new CDC with a brocade DriesVN coat and my chocolate box kelly. Perfect for fall
> MrsO, I find 90's challenging with my personal style as well. I tend to buy the darker, moodier colors and tie them casually. Lately I've been wearing them more because I find myself chilly indoors and a CSGM is too heavy indoors for me. My favorite ways to wear them are a 1. simple triangle fold worn long around the neck with leather jackets, 2. tied into a soft cowl with an oversized sweater or sweatshirt and leather leggings, and 3. folded into a long bias and tied close to the neck with one end very long off to the side and the other just long enough to make the knot. This way looks great with v necks and a jacket. I love the 70's for the softness and usually just tie them into a triangle. I love so many patterns for the artistry, but find I will actually  wear only a handful over and over. My current favorite is Sieste.





dharma said:


> More



Hi dharma! Your CDC is gorgeous, even more so in exotic leather, and your outfit sounds lovely. The flowers are so pretty, perfect autumn colors. I am going to try your suggestion for scarf tying #3 with a v neck sweater dress I have, thanks!




Kyokei said:


> Thank you MrsOwen3! I actually was researching for a while and made my first H purchase two weeks ago. It's a silk scarf and, even though it is a smaller item in the world of Hermes, it has given me a lot of happiness. I have worn it every single day since I've gotten it and love finding new details in the design I didn't notice before and tying different knots. So naturally I am hoping to go back for some more scarves; I think people are catching on to the fact I have worn the same one every day since...
> Outside of the scarves, I love the H bracelets but fear they are too big for my wrists, and I'm really interested in Petit H (which was what originally got me interested in Hermes along with the scarves). And I love the look and the colors of the leather (interesting because normally I only go for black but with Hermes I'm more attracted to the colors...) so I'd love a leather item.
> This was very long; sorry about that. There is just so much to love. I'm even eyeing the homeware but will hold off on any of that because I might have an upcoming international move if things work out just right.



Congrats on your first H scarf! Which design did you get or did you already post a pic?


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> Hello everyone. I'm very new to Hermes so decided to stop by the cafe since I've been enjoying lurking in this forum a lot lately. Hope everyone is doing well and will enjoy their upcoming weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to meet you all.




Welcome to the cafe Kyokei!!! These ladies are fantastic!!! You will find yourself stopping by the cafe for fun and great info on H!!! So glad you are here!!


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> Welcome to the cafe Kyokei!!! These ladies are fantastic!!! You will find yourself stopping by the cafe for fun and great info on H!!! So glad you are here!!



Thank you! I am enjoying the Hermes subform a lot and am glad I decided to stop lurking.



Moirai said:


> Congrats on your first H scarf! Which design did you get or did you already post a pic?



Thanks! I posted a picture a while ago on the scarf of the day thread (upon further inspection it seems most people follow the weekly themes; are other scarves allowed to be posted as well?) but here it is again in today's knot. It's the midnight blue/green/blue Hippopolis. 

And thank you *dharma*! I look forward to sharing it with you all and reading about everyone else's as well.


----------



## Fabfashion

Maedi said:


> Super gorgeous on you and worn with black. We're twins





MrsOwen3 said:


> I think this is the best way to wear this design, I just throw it on. I have done the triple loop with a bias fold but as mine is just BW it's not as interesting. Happy to share you wearing this one, I remember when you got it!





Madam Bijoux said:


> Is everyone ready for Halloween?





MrsOwen3 said:


> hi cafe! sharing my new Chanel sweater coat that I got on e bay, it's 100% thick cashmere with leather toggles and it pretty amazing and warm. the red is a perfect Rouge H and will look great with my Celine Box and my gator CDC, denim and I think possibly my Tapis shawl which might look cool in a boho, mis matchy kind of way.
> 
> I was considering a fur lined parka but I will get more use from this and it was less than a 1/3 of what a fur parka would cost me. I can wear this huddled in my freezing studio all winter and I'll be toasty warm!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!
> 
> View attachment 3165593
> 
> View attachment 3165594





dharma said:


> Morning cafe!  Has it really been over a week since I promised pics...oh my. Things get so busy so fast! I went to an outdoor wedding yesterday, the weather was picture perfect, the bride was gorgeous, and the flowers were insanely beautiful and natural. I wore the new CDC with a brocade DriesVN coat and my chocolate box kelly. Perfect for fall
> I'm not sure why I can never put more than one photo in a post on my outdated ipad so I'll just attach them in the next few posts, sorry for my computer illiteracy.
> 
> Mindi, Macassar is a deep rich brown. So close to black that I almost passed but I do love the neutrals and have a few chocolate bags so I bought it. Now it seems as far from black as fuschia love it!
> 
> MrsO, I find 90's challenging with my personal style as well. I tend to buy the darker, moodier colors and tie them casually. Lately I've been wearing them more because I find myself chilly indoors and a CSGM is too heavy indoors for me. My favorite ways to wear them are a 1. simple triangle fold worn long around the neck with leather jackets, 2. tied into a soft cowl with an oversized sweater or sweatshirt and leather leggings, and 3. folded into a long bias and tied close to the neck with one end very long off to the side and the other just long enough to make the knot. This way looks great with v necks and a jacket. I love the 70's for the softness and usually just tie them into a triangle. I love so many patterns for the artistry, but find I will actually  wear only a handful over and over. My current favorite is Sieste.
> 
> Freckles, I think martinis and coffee sound great
> 
> MadameB your garden pics have the most lovely, shiny objects!
> 
> Welcome, Kyokei! No Hermes purchase is a small one! Looking forward to hearing about your Hermes journey!
> 
> FabF, that particular ZP is a favorite of mine but I didn't purchase it. Your pic is giving me second thoughts!  It looks fantastic on you!





Kyokei said:


> Thank you! I am enjoying the Hermes subform a lot and am glad I decided to stop lurking.
> 
> Thanks! I posted a picture a while ago on the scarf of the day thread (upon further inspection it seems most people follow the weekly themes; are other scarves allowed to be posted as well?) but here it is again in today's knot. It's the midnight blue/green/blue Hippopolis.
> 
> And thank you *dharma*! I look forward to sharing it with you all and reading about everyone else's as well.



Woohoo! The weekend is here! 

Maedi, MrsO, dharma, many thanks on the ZP! I don't know why I only wore it once or twice last winter. Now I'm loving it. 

Maedi, so glad to be your twin. 

dharma, you should definitely try the ZP on and come be my twin.  The wedding sounds wonderful. The flowers are gorgeous. Love your CDC and how you wear it stacked with another bracelet. I have yet to try stacking anything. I worry I'll end up scratching both bracelets. Would love to see a pic of your KP collection one day. 

Moirai, you should try CSGMs on in person if there's a H store near you. Sometimes I'm lusting after a particular design or color only to find out it doesn't look good on or it's too difficult to tie. I tend to choose based on design like a painting but these scarves look totally different once tied so it has to be tried on in context. 

MrsO, you have such great memory. I love your new Chanel sweater coat!  It's beautiful yet cozy. Nothing beats having something beautiful and functional. This will make your days at the studio so much cozier. If it were me, I'd be so looking forward to going to the office everyday. How are the 2 kitties getting along? I bet they're best buds by now.

Madam, that's a cool looking pumpkin! 

Went to my local H after work today to try on a silver cuff my SA has set  aside. It was a mad house and after 15 minutes I just couldn't wait any  longer. I told my SA I'll come by early next week instead. So no, I haven't sneaked out of BI yet.  

BTW, it's not considered sneaking out of the island if I buy something non-H, right? I should have qualified upfront that I'm on H Ban Island. Hahaha. Well, I was out looking around for a pair of winter boots--the kind that's super warm and lined throughout on Wednesday. Then came across a pair of short black Dior high heel boots that are just oh so impractical so not winter ready but oh so cute. So I brought her home. Not really breaking the ban, right, well not technically anyways? 

Kyokei, welcome to the cafe! I've been very fortunate to have met the lovely, talented, warm, generous, kind and fun ladies here. We enable each other a fair bit so you may find yourself down the orange slippery slope (and other slopes) very quickly. Very pretty scarf you got! Congrats on the first piece of your collection. I too started my H love affair with a silk scarves.  

What's everyone up to this weekend? DH is taking DDs to a local restaurant for a special Halloween lunch tomorrow. They get kids meals and also get to carve a pumpkin. It'll be their first time. How fun! As for me, I'm going to get a facial. Ahhhh...totally me time.  Then it's girls' night out/mini baby shower. It's my GF's second child and she wants to do something low key so 5 of us are having dinner at an Italian resto in town and our DHs will look after the kiddies. I need more Saturdays like this. 

Hi Kate, Freckles, SmoothCoatGirl, Jadeite and everyone! 


http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Moirai

Kyokei said:


> Thank you! I am enjoying the Hermes subform a lot and am glad I decided to stop lurking.
> Thanks! I posted a picture a while ago on the scarf of the day thread (upon further inspection it seems most people follow the weekly themes; are other scarves allowed to be posted as well?) but here it is again in today's knot. It's the midnight blue/green/blue Hippopolis.
> And thank you *dharma*! I look forward to sharing it with you all and reading about everyone else's as well.





Fabfashion said:


> Woohoo! The weekend is here!
> Maedi, MrsO, dharma, many thanks on the ZP! I don't know why I only wore it once or twice last winter. Now I'm loving it.
> Maedi, so glad to be your twin.
> 
> dharma, you should definitely try the ZP on and come be my twin.  The wedding sounds wonderful. The flowers are gorgeous. Love your CDC and how you wear it stacked with another bracelet. I have yet to try stacking anything. I worry I'll end up scratching both bracelets. Would love to see a pic of your KP collection one day.
> 
> Moirai, you should try CSGMs on in person if there's a H store near you. Sometimes I'm lusting after a particular design or color only to find out it doesn't look good on or it's too difficult to tie. I tend to choose based on design like a painting but these scarves look totally different once tied so it has to be tried on in context.
> 
> Went to my local H after work today to try on a silver cuff my SA has set  aside. It was a mad house and after 15 minutes I just couldn't wait any  longer. I told my SA I'll come by early next week instead. So no, I haven't sneaked out of BI yet.
> BTW, it's not considered sneaking out of the island if I buy something non-H, right? I should have qualified upfront that I'm on H Ban Island. Hahaha. Well, I was out looking around for a pair of winter boots--the kind that's super warm and lined throughout on Wednesday. Then came across a pair of short black Dior high heel boots that are just oh so impractical so not winter ready but oh so cute. So I brought her home. Not really breaking the ban, right, well not technically anyways?
> 
> What's everyone up to this weekend? DH is taking DDs to a local restaurant for a special Halloween lunch tomorrow. They get kids meals and also get to carve a pumpkin. It'll be their first time. How fun! As for me, I'm going to get a facial. Ahhhh...totally me time.  Then it's girls' night out/mini baby shower. It's my GF's second child and she wants to do something low key so 5 of us are having dinner at an Italian resto in town and our DHs will look after the kiddies. I need more Saturdays like this.
> Hi Kate, Freckles, SmoothCoatGirl, Jadeite and everyone!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Kyokei, thanks for mod pic of the scarf. Great choice for your first H scarf and looks terrific on you.

Fab, thanks again for your mod pics of ZP. It looks fantastic on you. There's an H store about an hour away, so I will head there soon and try on some CSGMs. I have a few designs and cw in mind. I'll also check out the leather and silver bracelets. 
You have such great taste and style. Those Dior boots are fabulous, just like the Tods you got. Have a great time at your girls' night out! Those are always so much fun.


----------



## Maedi

MrsOwen3 said:


> hi cafe! sharing my new Chanel sweater coat that I got on e bay, it's 100% thick cashmere with leather toggles and it pretty amazing and warm. the red is a perfect Rouge H and will look great with my Celine Box and my gator CDC, denim and I think possibly my Tapis shawl which might look cool in a boho, mis matchy kind of way.
> 
> I was considering a fur lined parka but I will get more use from this and it was less than a 1/3 of what a fur parka would cost me. I can wear this huddled in my freezing studio all winter and I'll be toasty warm!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!
> 
> View attachment 3165593
> 
> View attachment 3165594



Such a super chic coat. I love the Toggles and the wings. From when is this? I did like Chanel's Salzburg collection, too.


----------



## Kyokei

Fabfashion said:


> Woohoo! The weekend is here!
> 
> Maedi, MrsO, dharma, many thanks on the ZP! I don't know why I only wore it once or twice last winter. Now I'm loving it.
> 
> Maedi, so glad to be your twin.
> 
> dharma, you should definitely try the ZP on and come be my twin.  The wedding sounds wonderful. The flowers are gorgeous. Love your CDC and how you wear it stacked with another bracelet. I have yet to try stacking anything. I worry I'll end up scratching both bracelets. Would love to see a pic of your KP collection one day.
> 
> Moirai, you should try CSGMs on in person if there's a H store near you. Sometimes I'm lusting after a particular design or color only to find out it doesn't look good on or it's too difficult to tie. I tend to choose based on design like a painting but these scarves look totally different once tied so it has to be tried on in context.
> 
> MrsO, you have such great memory. I love your new Chanel sweater coat!  It's beautiful yet cozy. Nothing beats having something beautiful and functional. This will make your days at the studio so much cozier. If it were me, I'd be so looking forward to going to the office everyday. How are the 2 kitties getting along? I bet they're best buds by now.
> 
> Madam, that's a cool looking pumpkin!
> 
> Went to my local H after work today to try on a silver cuff my SA has set  aside. It was a mad house and after 15 minutes I just couldn't wait any  longer. I told my SA I'll come by early next week instead. So no, I haven't sneaked out of BI yet.
> 
> BTW, it's not considered sneaking out of the island if I buy something non-H, right? I should have qualified upfront that I'm on H Ban Island. Hahaha. Well, I was out looking around for a pair of winter boots--the kind that's super warm and lined throughout on Wednesday. Then came across a pair of short black Dior high heel boots that are just oh so impractical so not winter ready but oh so cute. So I brought her home. Not really breaking the ban, right, well not technically anyways?
> 
> Kyokei, welcome to the cafe! I've been very fortunate to have met the lovely, talented, warm, generous, kind and fun ladies here. We enable each other a fair bit so you may find yourself down the orange slippery slope (and other slopes) very quickly. Very pretty scarf you got! Congrats on the first piece of your collection. I too started my H love affair with a silk scarves.
> 
> What's everyone up to this weekend? DH is taking DDs to a local restaurant for a special Halloween lunch tomorrow. They get kids meals and also get to carve a pumpkin. It'll be their first time. How fun! As for me, I'm going to get a facial. Ahhhh...totally me time.  Then it's girls' night out/mini baby shower. It's my GF's second child and she wants to do something low key so 5 of us are having dinner at an Italian resto in town and our DHs will look after the kiddies. I need more Saturdays like this.
> 
> Hi Kate, Freckles, SmoothCoatGirl, Jadeite and everyone!



The new boots look great! I plan on getting a pair of boots for colder weather myself next week as I ended up buying pumps on my previous attempt....  Sadly I am having to start all over with shoes as I had a size change.

I certainly don't mind enabling (I will regret saying that... won't I?) and already feel myself falling down the slope. Which was your first scarf? I'd be interested in seeing it!

As for my weekend... I am hoping to have some time to relax. I have two difficult professional certification exams coming up in the next few months so will probably be preparing for them a bit. I have an event I've been excited about coming up in about two weeks and still nothing to wear (though shoes, bag, and scarf are already picked out) so I might try to find something for it... So far I've had no luck.

Have a great time this weekend; your plans seem fun.



Moirai said:


> Kyokei, thanks for mod pic of the scarf. Great choice for your first H scarf and looks terrific on you.
> 
> Fab, thanks again for your mod pics of ZP. It looks fantastic on you. There's an H store about an hour away, so I will head there soon and try on some CSGMs. I have a few designs and cw in mind. I'll also check out the leather and silver bracelets.
> You have such great taste and style. Those Dior boots are fabulous, just like the Tods you got. Have a great time at your girls' night out! Those are always so much fun.



Thank you very much! I am happy it's my first H purchase.


----------



## alismarr

Madam Bijoux said:


> Is everyone ready for Halloween?



He reminds me of someone........


----------



## MSO13

Maedi said:


> Such a super chic coat. I love the Toggles and the wings. From when is this? I did like Chanel's Salzburg collection, too.



Hi Maedi, 

It's from Fall 14, the Paris Dallas collection. I loved the Salzburg clothing, I will definitely be keeping my eye on the sale racks for some of those pieces. It's not in my price range otherwise but I appreciate the craftsmanship.


----------



## Maedi

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Maedi,
> 
> It's from Fall 14, the Paris Dallas collection. I loved the Salzburg clothing, I will definitely be keeping my eye on the sale racks for some of those pieces. It's not in my price range otherwise but I appreciate the craftsmanship.



How cool! The Paris Dallas collection was a masterpiece. I admire Chanel and Karl Lagerfeld's creations from afar. Couldn't afford them and wouldn't fit into them. I would like a classic, bigger Chanel bag and Chanel ballerinas at some point.


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Maedi,
> 
> It's from Fall 14, the Paris Dallas collection. I loved the Salzburg clothing, I will definitely be keeping my eye on the sale racks for some of those pieces. It's not in my price range otherwise but I appreciate the craftsmanship.





Moirai said:


> Hi dharma! Your CDC is gorgeous, even more so in exotic leather, and your outfit sounds lovely. The flowers are so pretty, perfect autumn colors. I am going to try your suggestion for scarf tying #3 with a v neck sweater dress I have, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your first H scarf! Which design did you get or did you already post a pic?





Fabfashion said:


> Woohoo! The weekend is here!
> 
> Maedi, MrsO, dharma, many thanks on the ZP! I don't know why I only wore it once or twice last winter. Now I'm loving it.
> 
> Maedi, so glad to be your twin.
> 
> dharma, you should definitely try the ZP on and come be my twin.  The wedding sounds wonderful. The flowers are gorgeous. Love your CDC and how you wear it stacked with another bracelet. I have yet to try stacking anything. I worry I'll end up scratching both bracelets. Would love to see a pic of your KP collection one day.
> 
> Moirai, you should try CSGMs on in person if there's a H store near you. Sometimes I'm lusting after a particular design or color only to find out it doesn't look good on or it's too difficult to tie. I tend to choose based on design like a painting but these scarves look totally different once tied so it has to be tried on in context.
> 
> MrsO, you have such great memory. I love your new Chanel sweater coat!  It's beautiful yet cozy. Nothing beats having something beautiful and functional. This will make your days at the studio so much cozier. If it were me, I'd be so looking forward to going to the office everyday. How are the 2 kitties getting along? I bet they're best buds by now.
> 
> Madam, that's a cool looking pumpkin!
> 
> Went to my local H after work today to try on a silver cuff my SA has set  aside. It was a mad house and after 15 minutes I just couldn't wait any  longer. I told my SA I'll come by early next week instead. So no, I haven't sneaked out of BI yet.
> 
> BTW, it's not considered sneaking out of the island if I buy something non-H, right? I should have qualified upfront that I'm on H Ban Island. Hahaha. Well, I was out looking around for a pair of winter boots--the kind that's super warm and lined throughout on Wednesday. Then came across a pair of short black Dior high heel boots that are just oh so impractical so not winter ready but oh so cute. So I brought her home. Not really breaking the ban, right, well not technically anyways?
> 
> Kyokei, welcome to the cafe! I've been very fortunate to have met the lovely, talented, warm, generous, kind and fun ladies here. We enable each other a fair bit so you may find yourself down the orange slippery slope (and other slopes) very quickly. Very pretty scarf you got! Congrats on the first piece of your collection. I too started my H love affair with a silk scarves.
> 
> What's everyone up to this weekend? DH is taking DDs to a local restaurant for a special Halloween lunch tomorrow. They get kids meals and also get to carve a pumpkin. It'll be their first time. How fun! As for me, I'm going to get a facial. Ahhhh...totally me time.  Then it's girls' night out/mini baby shower. It's my GF's second child and she wants to do something low key so 5 of us are having dinner at an Italian resto in town and our DHs will look after the kiddies. I need more Saturdays like this.
> 
> Hi Kate, Freckles, SmoothCoatGirl, Jadeite and everyone!
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





Kyokei said:


> Thank you! I am enjoying the Hermes subform a lot and am glad I decided to stop lurking.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I posted a picture a while ago on the scarf of the day thread (upon further inspection it seems most people follow the weekly themes; are other scarves allowed to be posted as well?) but here it is again in today's knot. It's the midnight blue/green/blue Hippopolis.
> 
> And thank you *dharma*! I look forward to sharing it with you all and reading about everyone else's as well.



MrsO, great sweater coat!! So cozy and chic! Enjoy!

FabF, your girls night plans and facial sound wonderful! Taking time for yourself when you have two little ones is very important. It's hard to do! Halloween is very bittersweet for me now that my DD makes plans with friends instead of us, lol. We used to do family costumes, once she was Dorothy, I was Glenda and my DH was the wicked witch. Not completely original but it looked amazing!

Kyokei, I love that scarf! I tried it and unwillingly passed. I adore the design but it just doesn't look good on me in any color. It looks great on you! Best of luck on your exams!

Moirai, I hope the scarf tie looked great with your dress. There are other great ideas in the "how to wear a 90 scarf casually" thread. I was at the meet up yesterday and almost everyone had tied their scarf in a unique way and looked fresh and modern and beautiful!

Hello to all the cafe! Have a great Sunday!


----------



## MSO13

happy Sunday Cafe!

I am dog tired today, I have survived 5 non stop weeks of work and am finally looking forward to a few quiet weeks before the chaos of holiday work starts! We received nothing but glowing reviews for our work on all these projects this month and that's very satisfying. I face all sorts of competition as my work is kind of high profile but no one does it quite like we do and it's nice that the clients notice the difference. Yesterday's project was full of firsts for us and we received so many compliments for doing things perfectly. 

I may very well spend the entire day lounging in bed with the cats. As long as I don't online shop I'll be fine 

My new SA called me to check in and we had a great conversation, she's headed off for some training in Paris and was very excited. I'm going to go see her when she's back and go over my wishlist. I wasn't sure before but now I'm looking forward to it, I'm also excited to hear about her Paris trip as they may get to have a Q&A with Pierre Hardy! I told her to tell him how much I love my Lou boots if she gets a chance 

Fab, hope you had a wonderful girls night last night and your skin is glowing! 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## Kyokei

dharma said:


> MrsO, great sweater coat!! So cozy and chic! Enjoy!
> 
> FabF, your girls night plans and facial sound wonderful! Taking time for yourself when you have two little ones is very important. It's hard to do! Halloween is very bittersweet for me now that my DD makes plans with friends instead of us, lol. We used to do family costumes, once she was Dorothy, I was Glenda and my DH was the wicked witch. Not completely original but it looked amazing!
> 
> Kyokei, I love that scarf! I tried it and unwillingly passed. I adore the design but it just doesn't look good on me in any color. It looks great on you! Best of luck on your exams!
> 
> Moirai, I hope the scarf tie looked great with your dress. There are other great ideas in the "how to wear a 90 scarf casually" thread. I was at the meet up yesterday and almost everyone had tied their scarf in a unique way and looked fresh and modern and beautiful!
> 
> Hello to all the cafe! Have a great Sunday!



Thank you very much! How a scarf looks on you is definitely important. I love looking at the lighter colored scarves and everyone's pink scarves in the thread this week but am very unsure how those colors would look on me... Light colors never really do too well for me. But if I could pull it off I would certainly get a lot of them.



MrsOwen3 said:


> happy Sunday Cafe!
> 
> I am dog tired today, I have survived 5 non stop weeks of work and am finally looking forward to a few quiet weeks before the chaos of holiday work starts! We received nothing but glowing reviews for our work on all these projects this month and that's very satisfying. I face all sorts of competition as my work is kind of high profile but no one does it quite like we do and it's nice that the clients notice the difference. Yesterday's project was full of firsts for us and we received so many compliments for doing things perfectly.
> 
> I may very well spend the entire day lounging in bed with the cats. As long as I don't online shop I'll be fine
> 
> My new SA called me to check in and we had a great conversation, she's headed off for some training in Paris and was very excited. I'm going to go see her when she's back and go over my wishlist. I wasn't sure before but now I'm looking forward to it, I'm also excited to hear about her Paris trip as they may get to have a Q&A with Pierre Hardy! I told her to tell him how much I love my Lou boots if she gets a chance
> 
> Fab, hope you had a wonderful girls night last night and your skin is glowing!
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday!



It is nice to have your skills and efforts appreciated when you give your work all that you've got. Unfortunately many clients or even bosses and managers don't; it's nice to hear a story of some clients that do. Congratulations on the great reviews.


----------



## Fabfashion

Moirai said:


> Fab, thanks again for your mod pics of ZP. It looks fantastic on you. There's an H store about an hour away, so I will head there soon and try on some CSGMs. I have a few designs and cw in mind. I'll also check out the leather and silver bracelets.
> You have such great taste and style. Those Dior boots are fabulous, just like the Tods you got. Have a great time at your girls' night out! Those are always so much fun.





Kyokei said:


> The new boots look great! I plan on getting a pair of boots for colder weather myself next week as I ended up buying pumps on my previous attempt....  Sadly I am having to start all over with shoes as I had a size change.
> 
> I certainly don't mind enabling (I will regret saying that... won't I?) and already feel myself falling down the slope. Which was your first scarf? I'd be interested in seeing it!
> 
> As for my weekend... I am hoping to have some time to relax. I have two difficult professional certification exams coming up in the next few months so will probably be preparing for them a bit. I have an event I've been excited about coming up in about two weeks and still nothing to wear (though shoes, bag, and scarf are already picked out) so I might try to find something for it... So far I've had no luck.
> 
> Have a great time this weekend; your plans seem fun.
> 
> Thank you very much! I am happy it's my first H purchase.





dharma said:


> MrsO, great sweater coat!! So cozy and chic! Enjoy!
> 
> FabF, your girls night plans and facial sound wonderful! Taking time for yourself when you have two little ones is very important. It's hard to do! Halloween is very bittersweet for me now that my DD makes plans with friends instead of us, lol. We used to do family costumes, once she was Dorothy, I was Glenda and my DH was the wicked witch. Not completely original but it looked amazing!
> 
> Kyokei, I love that scarf! I tried it and unwillingly passed. I adore the design but it just doesn't look good on me in any color. It looks great on you! Best of luck on your exams!
> 
> Moirai, I hope the scarf tie looked great with your dress. There are other great ideas in the "how to wear a 90 scarf casually" thread. I was at the meet up yesterday and almost everyone had tied their scarf in a unique way and looked fresh and modern and beautiful!
> 
> Hello to all the cafe! Have a great Sunday!





MrsOwen3 said:


> happy Sunday Cafe!
> 
> I am dog tired today, I have survived 5 non stop weeks of work and am finally looking forward to a few quiet weeks before the chaos of holiday work starts! We received nothing but glowing reviews for our work on all these projects this month and that's very satisfying. I face all sorts of competition as my work is kind of high profile but no one does it quite like we do and it's nice that the clients notice the difference. Yesterday's project was full of firsts for us and we received so many compliments for doing things perfectly.
> 
> I may very well spend the entire day lounging in bed with the cats. As long as I don't online shop I'll be fine
> 
> My new SA called me to check in and we had a great conversation, she's headed off for some training in Paris and was very excited. I'm going to go see her when she's back and go over my wishlist. I wasn't sure before but now I'm looking forward to it, I'm also excited to hear about her Paris trip as they may get to have a Q&A with Pierre Hardy! I told her to tell him how much I love my Lou boots if she gets a chance
> 
> Fab, hope you had a wonderful girls night last night and your skin is glowing!
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday!



Hi Everyone! Hope you all had a great weekend! My weekend was pretty fun. Not sure if my skin was glowing after a facial but it was so nice to relax and be pampered. Every time I went, I kept saying to myself I should do this more often but ended up going only 2-3 times a year. My girls' night out was fantastic. We've all known each other for nearly or more than 2 decades. Nowadays we go out with family in tow, I can't remember the last time it was just us girls unless 2 or 3 of us met up for lunch and even that is rare. Yesterday DH and I took DDs to the cottage show. They fell asleep in their strollers almost right away. On the way out they woke up and one twin asked me "did you buy a boat?" and I said "no, they were sold out". Lol. 

Moirai, thank you for your kind words. You're most welcome on the mod pic. If you check out the CSGM thread, you'll be hooked.  Please let us know when you have a chance to go to the boutique and try some on. I was at the boutique today and tried on a pale lavender and a pale beige Lettres d'Erevan csgms--totally washed me out, and L'Arbre du Vent csgm in bright pink that was kind of so-so. I even tried the b/w TT again and it's still looks meh even against my off-white Burberry jacket. Goes to show you. 

Kyokei, my shoe size has changed too. I'm kind of between 2 sizes which is rather frustrating. Some of my existing shoes don't fit (boo hoo!) but some are still okay. I've attached pics of the first 2 90 silk scarves I ever got. They were my souvenirs from Paris. I saw all the French ladies wearing scarves in different ways and thought they look so chic. I figured if I were to buy scarves I should go to the best place and that's how it all started. And, best wishes on your upcoming exams. You can always get yourself another H item as a gift for completing the exams (no enabling here whatsoever). 

dharma, one DD now wants to be Superman again after changing her mind the umpteenth time, the last one being Captain America. She took the tag off Superman's costume so I guess there's no going back now. The other one is still steadfast on Elsa from Frozen. The do grow up fast, don't they? 

MrsO, so glad to hear you'll have a little down time to catch your breath. Congrats on the great reviews from your clients! It's a testament to your hard work and efforts.  Sounds like your new SA is on the ball. I wish I could work with a different SA at my local store but changing now would be rather awkward. I went to the store today to see the SH chaine d'ancer cuff. It was a ST that was mislabeled as a SH. So no luck on my part. I chatted with her about availability of B&K in general and she still says that if I find one during my travels I should grab it. So then I wonder to myself (and to DH) as to why I should continue to buy anything at this store. Oh well!

Hi Freckles, Kate, Madam, Maedi, SmoothCoatGirl and everone! 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hello, everyone
Some good news for me:  My SA isn't leaving after all.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello, everyone
> Some good news for me:  My SA isn't leaving after all.



Hooray! That's great news, Madam! Hope this means you can place your RAC order soon?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Hooray! That's great news, Madam! Hope this means you can place your RAC order soon?



Hi Fabfashon
It will probably be another few weeks.


----------



## Moirai

dharma said:


> MrsO, great sweater coat!! So cozy and chic! Enjoy!
> Moirai, I hope the scarf tie looked great with your dress. There are other great ideas in the "how to wear a 90 scarf casually" thread. I was at the meet up yesterday and almost everyone had tied their scarf in a unique way and looked fresh and modern and beautiful!
> Hello to all the cafe! Have a great Sunday!





MrsOwen3 said:


> happy Sunday Cafe!
> I am dog tired today, I have survived 5 non stop weeks of work and am finally looking forward to a few quiet weeks before the chaos of holiday work starts! We received nothing but glowing reviews for our work on all these projects this month and that's very satisfying. I face all sorts of competition as my work is kind of high profile but no one does it quite like we do and it's nice that the clients notice the difference. Yesterday's project was full of firsts for us and we received so many compliments for doing things perfectly.
> My new SA called me to check in and we had a great conversation, she's headed off for some training in Paris and was very excited. I'm going to go see her when she's back and go over my wishlist. I wasn't sure before but now I'm looking forward to it, I'm also excited to hear about her Paris trip as they may get to have a Q&A with Pierre Hardy! I told her to tell him how much I love my Lou boots if she gets a chance
> Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday!





Kyokei said:


> The new boots look great! I plan on getting a pair of boots for colder weather myself next week as I ended up buying pumps on my previous attempt....  Sadly I am having to start all over with shoes as I had a size change.
> As for my weekend... I am hoping to have some time to relax. I have two difficult professional certification exams coming up in the next few months so will probably be preparing for them a bit. I have an event I've been excited about coming up in about two weeks and still nothing to wear (though shoes, bag, and scarf are already picked out) so I might try to find something for it... So far I've had no luck.
> Thank you very much! I am happy it's my first H purchase.





Fabfashion said:


> Hi Everyone! Hope you all had a great weekend!
> Moirai, thank you for your kind words. You're most welcome on the mod pic. If you check out the CSGM thread, you'll be hooked.  Please let us know when you have a chance to go to the boutique and try some on. I was at the boutique today and tried on a pale lavender and a pale beige Lettres d'Erevan csgms--totally washed me out, and L'Arbre du Vent csgm in bright pink that was kind of so-so. I even tried the b/w TT again and it's still looks meh even against my off-white Burberry jacket. Goes to show you.
> dharma, one DD now wants to be Superman again after changing her mind the umpteenth time, the last one being Captain America. She took the tag off Superman's costume so I guess there's no going back now. The other one is still steadfast on Elsa from Frozen. The do grow up fast, don't they?
> MrsO, so glad to hear you'll have a little down time to catch your breath. Congrats on the great reviews from your clients! It's a testament to your hard work and efforts.  Sounds like your new SA is on the ball. I wish I could work with a different SA at my local store but changing now would be rather awkward. I went to the store today to see the SH chaine d'ancer cuff. It was a ST that was mislabeled as a SH. So no luck on my part. I chatted with her about availability of B&K in general and she still says that if I find one during my travels I should grab it. So then I wonder to myself (and to DH) as to why I should continue to buy anything at this store. Oh well!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello, everyone
> Some good news for me:  My SA isn't leaving after all.



Hi everyone!

dharma, Thank you for the scarf thread suggestion. I will certainly check it out.

MrsO, Congrats on great reviews and job well done! It is a wonderful feeling to receive positive feedback. Also wonderful that your new SA called you. That is a great start to a long-term relationship.

Kyokei, Good luck on your exams! You can always reward yourself with H; you can count on us to cheer you on 

Fab, I will update when I visit my local H store, probably not for another month or so when I have a meeting in that area. Also, my DD will be able to accompany me then and offer her opinion on scarves and shawls. Really like your first two scarves, especially the second one, thanks for showing us. I'm sorry to hear your store did not have the bracelet size you were looking for. Hope your SA can track down another one for you. Your DDs are so cute! Enjoy this time because it sure flies by fast. My kids no longer do costumes. Now they can answer the door and hand out the candies. Yay!

MadamB, Happy for you on your SA news! Yay!


----------



## Freckles1

Ladies!!!!
Greetings from Aspen! No Hermes boutique here, but I've found a retailer that sells H China. Gorgeous!!





Hope everyone is fabulous!!!!
I couldn't stand the eye candy so I had to get two of the beautiful blue mugs!!! Will post pics later!! 

Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Moirai said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> dharma, Thank you for the scarf thread suggestion. I will certainly check it out.
> 
> MrsO, Congrats on great reviews and job well done! It is a wonderful feeling to receive positive feedback. Also wonderful that your new SA called you. That is a great start to a long-term relationship.
> 
> Kyokei, Good luck on your exams! You can always reward yourself with H; you can count on us to cheer you on
> 
> Fab, I will update when I visit my local H store, probably not for another month or so when I have a meeting in that area. Also, my DD will be able to accompany me then and offer her opinion on scarves and shawls. Really like your first two scarves, especially the second one, thanks for showing us. I'm sorry to hear your store did not have the bracelet size you were looking for. Hope your SA can track down another one for you. Your DDs are so cute! Enjoy this time because it sure flies by fast. My kids no longer do costumes. Now they can answer the door and hand out the candies. Yay!
> 
> MadamB, Happy for you on your SA news! Yay!



Moirai, it'll be so much fun to go shopping for H scarves with your daughter. I can't wait for mine to be old enough so we can do that together. Both my DDs love to go shopping but at this age they're more interested in running around or going to the Apple Store's kid area. 

It may be helpful if you have some colors in mind or which color clothing you'd like to wear the shawl with. The SA at FSH was so helpful when I got my first 2 scarves. She asked me which colors I was interested in and we started from there. Have fun and please let us know how it goes next month.


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies!!!!
> Greetings from Aspen! No Hermes boutique here, but I've found a retailer that sells H China. Gorgeous!!
> View attachment 3171136
> View attachment 3171138
> View attachment 3171140
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is fabulous!!!!
> I couldn't stand the eye candy so I had to get two of the beautiful blue mugs!!! Will post pics later!!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!!



Freckles, looks like you're having such fun! There's no escape from H. Lol. Can't wait to see your new mugs. H makes such gorgeous homewear. Have a wonderful trip!

Hi to everyone!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy National Cat Day


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Customers wait for their special orders.
(Wood sculpture is by the artist KAWS)


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy National Cat Day




Love him/her madam!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy National Cat Day



That's one gorgeous cat! I'm trying to think which H color do his/her eyes remind me of?


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Friday, ladies! 

Our visiting pandas from China gave birth to twins on Oct 13th. They're so cute! Thought I'd share their pics (day 1 - back side, day 13 - front side).

What's everyone up to this weekend? My DDs went to school in their costumes--there's Halloween party during the day. I packed 26 little trick or treat bags last night until midnight for their classmates. I hope they realize how much work mommy went through and will be nice to me in my old age.  Tomorrow it's R&R until the evening haunting hours.

Have a great weekend, everyone! http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Freckles1 said:


> Love him/her madam!!!





Fabfashion said:


> That's one gorgeous cat! I'm trying to think which H color do his/her eyes remind me of?



Thanks, Freckles1 and Fabfashion.  His name is Jack.


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies!!!!
> Greetings from Aspen! No Hermes boutique here, but I've found a retailer that sells H China. Gorgeous!!
> View attachment 3171136
> View attachment 3171138
> View attachment 3171140
> 
> Hope everyone is fabulous!!!!
> I couldn't stand the eye candy so I had to get two of the beautiful blue mugs!!! Will post pics later!!
> Have a wonderful day!!





Fabfashion said:


> Moirai, it'll be so much fun to go shopping for H scarves with your daughter. I can't wait for mine to be old enough so we can do that together. Both my DDs love to go shopping but at this age they're more interested in running around or going to the Apple Store's kid area.
> It may be helpful if you have some colors in mind or which color clothing you'd like to wear the shawl with. The SA at FSH was so helpful when I got my first 2 scarves. She asked me which colors I was interested in and we started from there. Have fun and please let us know how it goes next month.





Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy National Cat Day





Fabfashion said:


> Happy Friday, ladies!
> Our visiting pandas from China gave birth to twins on Oct 13th. They're so cute! Thought I'd share their pics (day 1 - back side, day 13 - front side).
> What's everyone up to this weekend? My DDs went to school in their costumes--there's Halloween party during the day. I packed 26 little trick or treat bags last night until midnight for their classmates. I hope they realize how much work mommy went through and will be nice to me in my old age.  Tomorrow it's R&R until the evening haunting hours.
> Have a great weekend, everyone! http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Hi everyone! Happy Halloween!
Work has been keeping me busy so I apologize if I don't respond sooner.

Freckles, Those chinas are gorgeous! Even without an H store there, one can never escape, haha. Please post pics of your mugs when you can. Hope you are having a terrific time.

MadamB, Jack is a cutie!

Fab, Thanks for your suggestions. I took some pics of shawls I like on H website and will check those out at the store. I love contrast hem so I will see if my local H has any. I do love shopping with my DD; she's got great style. She is away at school so not much opportunity for that now. When your DDs reach the age of fashion shopping, it will be so much fun, but haha watch out. I find myself buying more things for my DD when we shop together than for myself. Have fun trick or treating! Hope the weather is good at your end. It's raining here. Forgot to mention that those pandas are adorable.


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Friday, ladies!
> 
> Our visiting pandas from China gave birth to twins on Oct 13th. They're so cute! Thought I'd share their pics (day 1 - back side, day 13 - front side).
> 
> What's everyone up to this weekend? My DDs went to school in their costumes--there's Halloween party during the day. I packed 26 little trick or treat bags last night until midnight for their classmates. I hope they realize how much work mommy went through and will be nice to me in my old age.  Tomorrow it's R&R until the evening haunting hours.
> 
> Have a great weekend, everyone! http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Fab those babies are precious!!!!
You are a fantastic mommy to make DD's class treat bags!!!! Don't worry, those classmates will remember who's mommy gives the "good stuff" haha!
Happy Halloween everyone!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

On Oct. 28 I visited the Brooklyn Art Museum & Botanical Gardens.  Daylight in the rain gets great pictures.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

More from the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens. Mr. Magoo says hello.


----------



## Moirai

Madam Bijoux said:


> More from the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens. Mr. Magoo says hello.



It looks like you and Mr. Magoo got lucky and have the gardens to yourselves. Beautiful pics. Love your dog's name.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> More from the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens. Mr. Magoo says hello.



Beautiful fall pics. Thanks for sharing, Madam. Mr. Magoo sure is a handsome fella.


----------



## Maedi

Madam Bijoux said:


> More from the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens. Mr. Magoo says hello.



Beautiful garden! Your pictures remind me of Jardin Anglais. 
Mr Magoo is adorable.


----------



## Croisette7

Maedi said:


> Beautiful garden! Your pictures remind me of Jardin Anglais.
> Mr Magoo is adorable.


A wonderful garden and a cute Mr. Magoo, *MadamBijoux*!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Hi All,

Haven't popped in here for a while.  I have been traveling for business.  Hope everyone is doing well.  MadamB - nice photos and your hound is a cutie!


----------



## Sienna220

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy National Cat Day


Awww!!!! What a cutie! She looks like my kitty, Panda, also a Tuxedo Cat ... thanks for sharing!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Thanks for the kind compliments, everyone.

Setback of the day:  My store got the rac order sheet.  Rose Tyrien & Tosca are not available.:storm:
Maybe next year.


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> Thanks for the kind compliments, everyone.
> 
> Setback of the day:  My store got the rac order sheet.  Rose Tyrien & Tosca are not available.:storm:
> Maybe next year.




Boo I don't like it


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Thanks for the kind compliments, everyone.
> 
> Setback of the day:  My store got the rac order sheet.  Rose Tyrien & Tosca are not available.:storm:
> Maybe next year.



Sorry to hear that, Madam. Are there other color(s) you'd like instead or will you wait?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Sorry to hear that, Madam. Are there other color(s) you'd like instead or will you wait?



Hi, Fabfashion.  I think I'll wait.  I told my SA that I wouldn't mind having something in Blue Paon, bit I won't do a special order for it.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Fabfashion.  I think I'll wait.  I told my SA that I wouldn't mind having something in Blue Paon, bit I won't do a special order for it.


That's a beautiful color. Hope she finds her way to you soon.


----------



## Kyokei

Hope everyone is doing well! I've been busy this week so haven't stopped by much, but I just came back from H tonight and had a wonderful second experience at the boutique.


----------



## Fabfashion

Kyokei said:


> Hope everyone is doing well! I've been busy this week so haven't stopped by much, but I just came back from H tonight and had a wonderful second experience at the boutique.


Hi Kyokei, glad you had a wonderful experience. Did you bring anything special home with you that you can share with us?


----------



## Fabfashion

Sienna220 said:


> Awww!!!! What a cutie! She looks like my kitty, Panda, also a Tuxedo Cat ... thanks for sharing!


Is that Panda in your avatar? Very stunning kitty.


----------



## Kyokei

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Kyokei, glad you had a wonderful experience. Did you bring anything special home with you that you can share with us?



Yes! I brought home two scarves, L'Arbre du Vent and Tyger Tyger, and a bracelet. I posted a quick reveal thread and will definitely take better pictures of the scarves tomorrow when I take them out of their boxes.


----------



## Fabfashion

Kyokei said:


> Yes! I brought home two scarves, L'Arbre du Vent and Tyger Tyger, and a bracelet. I posted a quick reveal thread and will definitely take better pictures of the scarves tomorrow when I take them out of their boxes.


Congratulations! Will check out your reveal thread. I tried on the pink L'AdV last week but not the right shade of pink for me. Please post some mod pics with your new scarves when you can.


----------



## Kyokei

Fabfashion said:


> Congratulations! Will check out your reveal thread. I tried on the pink L'AdV last week but not the right shade of pink for me. Please post some mod pics with your new scarves when you can.



I ended up with the black/green/bright pink one; when I bought my first scarf it had caught my eye and luckily there was still one in that CW left.

I tried on a pink scarf today too but a different design... It was very nice, but I am not sure I can pull of pinks or such bright colors. Maybe it would be good to add a bright scarf though for a change; I do like how Hermes scarves add a pop of color to my otherwise black wardrobe.

But of course old habits die hard.


----------



## Fabfashion

Kyokei said:


> I ended up with the black/green/bright pink one; when I bought my first scarf it had caught my eye and luckily there was still one in that CW left.
> 
> I tried on a pink scarf today too but a different design... It was very nice, but I am not sure I can pull of pinks or such bright colors. Maybe it would be good to add a bright scarf though for a change; I do like how Hermes scarves add a pop of color to my otherwise black wardrobe.
> 
> But of course old habits die hard.


 
Kyokei, I really like the ones that you picked. I only have 2 dark scarves--the b/w mythiques phoenix and dark purple marwari. I like using bright scarves with my dark coats to brighten up the gloomy winter days and our winter is like 8 months long. H makes beautiful scarves in all colors so I'm sure you'll add more to your collection over time. Enjoy!  

Happy Tuesday to everyone! Will pop by later. It's crazy warm today with high reaching nearly 70F/20C and it's November! I'm going for a long walk to soak up the sunshine at lunch today. 
Have a great day!


----------



## Kyokei

Fabfashion said:


> Kyokei, I really like the ones that you picked. I only have 2 dark scarves--the b/w mythiques phoenix and dark purple marwari. I like using bright scarves with my dark coats to brighten up the gloomy winter days and our winter is like 8 months long. H makes beautiful scarves in all colors so I'm sure you'll add more to your collection over time. Enjoy!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to everyone! Will pop by later. It's crazy warm today with high reaching nearly 70F/20C and it's November! I'm going for a long walk to soak up the sunshine at lunch today.
> Have a great day!



B/W Mythiques Phoenix is a great choice! I originally wanted a B/W scarf because I love the combination but am paranoid about the white getting dirty. Is it pretty easy to maintain?

I'm enjoying the last of such warm weather before it gets colder myself. Enjoy the day!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe! 

I think I said this would be a quiet time for me but I'm as busy as ever combined with daylight savings which makes me want to bolt from my office the minute it gets dark, I haven't had too much time to post. 

It was in the 70s today and DH really wanted to go for a walk to see the leaves before they are gone so we had a lovely late afternoon walk and then voted, then a quick dinner at a place we can walk to from our house. 

I'm happy to report I'm still firmly ensconced on Ban Island. I tried to escape for a pair of Chanel shoes but they were sold out and now I'm on the list and they're not winter friendly so no rush. 

I did another closet sweep and have some items on Ebay, I have to say all my edits and more careful shopping have made clearing out the closet easier and there's much less to sell. When I lose money selling something I'm trying to keep track so that I can be more considerate in the future. I've definitely cut down the impulse shopping in recent months. 

Is it totally nerdy to say that posting action pics has made me more excited to shop my closet and put things together? That action thread is very motivational, everyone always looks so stylish. Full disclosure, I got the top rated, 5 star selfie stick from Amazon and it's upped my outfit photo quality immensely!  It was $20 

Kyokei, love your new scarves and I'm glad you found a bracelet that works for you!

Fab, you're a great mom to make those treat bags! I hope your DDs had a great time and got lots of treats!

Madam, great pics as always! 

Freckles, how was Aspen? Is it already very snowy there? 

Hello to everyone!!!


----------



## rainneday

Hi all, I'm popping in to say hello and hopefully join you on this thread.  I need some distraction as I am trying to avoid the temptation of buying more H before the end of the year! Althoughthis thread seems to showcase some temptations as well  The Cafe seems like such a fun place to converse on some topics other than H, while still sharing the H love.


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> I think I said this would be a quiet time for me but I'm as busy as ever combined with daylight savings which makes me want to bolt from my office the minute it gets dark, I haven't had too much time to post.
> 
> It was in the 70s today and DH really wanted to go for a walk to see the leaves before they are gone so we had a lovely late afternoon walk and then voted, then a quick dinner at a place we can walk to from our house.
> 
> I'm happy to report I'm still firmly ensconced on Ban Island. I tried to escape for a pair of Chanel shoes but they were sold out and now I'm on the list and they're not winter friendly so no rush.
> 
> I did another closet sweep and have some items on Ebay, I have to say all my edits and more careful shopping have made clearing out the closet easier and there's much less to sell. When I lose money selling something I'm trying to keep track so that I can be more considerate in the future. I've definitely cut down the impulse shopping in recent months.
> 
> Is it totally nerdy to say that posting action pics has made me more excited to shop my closet and put things together? That action thread is very motivational, everyone always looks so stylish. Full disclosure, I got the top rated, 5 star selfie stick from Amazon and it's upped my outfit photo quality immensely!  It was $20
> 
> Kyokei, love your new scarves and I'm glad you found a bracelet that works for you!
> 
> Fab, you're a great mom to make those treat bags! I hope your DDs had a great time and got lots of treats!
> 
> Madam, great pics as always!
> 
> Freckles, how was Aspen? Is it already very snowy there?
> 
> Hello to everyone!!!



Which Chanel shoes are you looking at? Ive been looking at a pair of shoes lately and I might give in and buy them  but they arent winter friendly at all which is holding me back. New York winters get pretty chilly.

I've been needing to restart my shoe collection from scratch recently after a size change, so love seeing posts about shoes!

Congratulations for staying on Ban Island though... takes quite a lot of willpower, doesn't it?



rainneday said:


> Hi all, I'm popping in to say hello and hopefully join you on this thread.  I need some distraction as I am trying to avoid the temptation of buying more H before the end of the year! Althoughthis thread seems to showcase some temptations as well  The Cafe seems like such a fun place to converse on some topics other than H, while still sharing the H love.



Welcome to the cafe! This is definitely a place that tempts to buy more H... but the people here are very wonderful and talk about other things as well. I'm sure you will enjoy it quite a lot.


----------



## rainneday

Kyokei said:


> Which Chanel shoes are you looking at? Ive been looking at a pair of shoes lately and I might give in and buy them  but they arent winter friendly at all which is holding me back. New York winters get pretty chilly.
> 
> I've been needing to restart my shoe collection from scratch recently after a size change, so love seeing posts about shoes!
> 
> Congratulations for staying on Ban Island though... takes quite a lot of willpower, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the cafe! This is definitely a place that tempts to buy more H... but the people here are very wonderful and talk about other things as well. I'm sure you will enjoy it quite a lot.



Thank you for the warm welcome, Kyokei


----------



## MSO13

rainneday said:


> Hi all, I'm popping in to say hello and hopefully join you on this thread.  I need some distraction as I am trying to avoid the temptation of buying more H before the end of the year! Althoughthis thread seems to showcase some temptations as well  The Cafe seems like such a fun place to converse on some topics other than H, while still sharing the H love.




Hi Rainneday! Welcome to the cafe! 

Well, we are champion enablers like all good tPFers but we are also good at encouraging thoughtful purchasing and many here have successfully stayed on Ban Island when necessary. It's been quiet so new chat is always fun, you should bring your other Banned pals from your reveal thread! 

I'm on a H ban through early Spring myself. I have a shawl on order that I'm allowed a day pass to collect. My first major willpower test will be in next week as I'm going to be near a big H, CDCs are a major weakness and I won't be able to resist asking about new colors. Hopefully there will be no new gators available. 

Spring looks to be very tempting so it's a good time to pause, focus on the holidays and family and enjoy my current collection. It's been so warm in my city, I've barely worn my shawls this season.


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> Which Chanel shoes are you looking at? Ive been looking at a pair of shoes lately and I might give in and buy them  but they arent winter friendly at all which is holding me back. New York winters get pretty chilly.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been needing to restart my shoe collection from scratch recently after a size change, so love seeing posts about shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations for staying on Ban Island though... takes quite a lot of willpower, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the cafe! This is definitely a place that tempts to buy more H... but the people here are very wonderful and talk about other things as well. I'm sure you will enjoy it quite a lot.




Hi Kyokei, 

I don't know if it willpower in this case, if they were in the store I would have bought them. Being sold out sort of did the work for me [emoji6] They're coming back in a month or so, my Neiman SA will call me when they do. It's the runway sling back. Which ones are you looking at? I can't imagine starting over with shoes. I have a good mix of contemporary and premier shoes, my current favorites are the Frye Sabrina lace up which I have in two colors. I don't wear spike heels of any height so I love that block heels are in style. I buy one or two investment shoes a year and the rest from contemporary. I have a very casual style and my job can be messy.


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Kyokei,
> 
> I don't know if it willpower in this case, if they were in the store I would have bought them. Being sold out sort of did the work for me [emoji6] They're coming back in a month or so, my Neiman SA will call me when they do. It's the runway sling back. Which ones are you looking at? I can't imagine starting over with shoes. I have a good mix of contemporary and premier shoes, my current favorites are the Frye Sabrina lace up which I have in two colors. I don't wear spike heels of any height so I love that block heels are in style. I buy one or two investment shoes a year and the rest from contemporary. I have a very casual style and my job can be messy.
> 
> View attachment 3177375



Those shoes are beautiful! I rarely buy slingbacks myself since many of them seem to be open toed (peep toed or a full sandal) and I don't like people looking at my feet. A closed toe slingback like that seems like a dream.

Starting over with shoes has been tiring but I've come to realize that it's nice to have a smaller collection of shoes I wear often. I used to also buy just one or two pairs of shoes a year and will likely switch back to that system once I have a few more pairs -- just enough to have most occasions that would pop up in my life covered with an appropriate shoe. So this winter and spring I think shoes and Hermes scarves will be my main focus.  I'd never heard of Frye but just looked them up and they have some very nice boot designs.

The ones I'm looking at are a pair of Manolo Blahnik BB pumps exclusive to Bergdorfs. Usually I buy stiletto heels though I recently bought a pair of Chloe boots with chunky heels that I really love.

When your Chanel shoes come in, please share it here with us.


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I said this would be a quiet time for me but I'm as busy as ever combined with daylight savings which makes me want to bolt from my office the minute it gets dark, I haven't had too much time to post.
> 
> 
> 
> It was in the 70s today and DH really wanted to go for a walk to see the leaves before they are gone so we had a lovely late afternoon walk and then voted, then a quick dinner at a place we can walk to from our house.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy to report I'm still firmly ensconced on Ban Island. I tried to escape for a pair of Chanel shoes but they were sold out and now I'm on the list and they're not winter friendly so no rush.
> 
> 
> 
> I did another closet sweep and have some items on Ebay, I have to say all my edits and more careful shopping have made clearing out the closet easier and there's much less to sell. When I lose money selling something I'm trying to keep track so that I can be more considerate in the future. I've definitely cut down the impulse shopping in recent months.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it totally nerdy to say that posting action pics has made me more excited to shop my closet and put things together? That action thread is very motivational, everyone always looks so stylish. Full disclosure, I got the top rated, 5 star selfie stick from Amazon and it's upped my outfit photo quality immensely!  It was $20
> 
> 
> 
> Kyokei, love your new scarves and I'm glad you found a bracelet that works for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Fab, you're a great mom to make those treat bags! I hope your DDs had a great time and got lots of treats!
> 
> 
> 
> Madam, great pics as always!
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles, how was Aspen? Is it already very snowy there?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone!!!




Hello ladies!!!
Yesterday was a BIG day here in Kansas City!! Over 800,000 people turned out for the Royals World Series Champion parade!! Insanity!! SO happy for our city and our team to bring home the trophy after 30 years!!!  DS and I watched from the couch. DD went with a sweet mom and friend and of course didn't see any of the players because she is too tiny!! Poor thing!! She will always be able to say she went though!!!

MrsO Aspen while always fabulous, was tarnished by the friend I accompanied...... I knew she was a little crazy, but I didn't realize she was super crazy!!! 
For starters she tried to French kiss me!!! I am NOT a switch hitter!!! I about fell off my chair!!! I'm pretty sure she was trying to put on a show for several gentleman in the restaurant, but I was not amused. She went on to embellish her home prices and say she owns a boutique ... She does not own a boutique!!!!  There are many more fibs, but I'm sure you get the gist!! 
I cannot wait to go back to Aspen for New Years week and make it sparkle again with my family!!! I am waiting for my H mugs to arrive UPS!!
We are headed to Chicago for Thanksgiving  and in Dec DH and I are going to NY to shop and see my DB and SIL who I adore!! Until then, I will be on ban island with you!! I wasn't terrible in Aspen... Probably because I only shop happy!! Haha!! 
I agree with you on the daylight savings!! I can't wait to be home and sit on my couch with the darkness setting in so much sooner!
I got on the scale Monday. Yikes!! I am also on food ban island!!!! No booze and no carbs and having my medifast shakes!! Need to love 5lbs ASAP !!
My words of wisdom for the week are.... Don't go on a girls trip with any friend who you think is going to hit on you or men other than her husband!! Ha!! 
Happy Wednesday ladies!!


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> Hello ladies!!!
> Yesterday was a BIG day here in Kansas City!! Over 800,000 people turned out for the Royals World Series Champion parade!! Insanity!! SO happy for our city and our team to bring home the trophy after 30 years!!!  DS and I watched from the couch. DD went with a sweet mom and friend and of course didn't see any of the players because she is too tiny!! Poor thing!! She will always be able to say she went though!!!
> 
> MrsO Aspen while always fabulous, was tarnished by the friend I accompanied...... I knew she was a little crazy, but I didn't realize she was super crazy!!!
> For starters she tried to French kiss me!!! I am NOT a switch hitter!!! I about fell off my chair!!! I'm pretty sure she was trying to put on a show for several gentleman in the restaurant, but I was not amused. She went on to embellish her home prices and say she owns a boutique ... She does not own a boutique!!!!  There are many more fibs, but I'm sure you get the gist!!
> I cannot wait to go back to Aspen for New Years week and make it sparkle again with my family!!! I am waiting for my H mugs to arrive UPS!!
> We are headed to Chicago for Thanksgiving  and in Dec DH and I are going to NY to shop and see my DB and SIL who I adore!! Until then, I will be on ban island with you!! I wasn't terrible in Aspen... Probably because I only shop happy!! Haha!!
> I agree with you on the daylight savings!! I can't wait to be home and sit on my couch with the darkness setting in so much sooner!
> I got on the scale Monday. Yikes!! I am also on food ban island!!!! No booze and no carbs and having my medifast shakes!! Need to love 5lbs ASAP !!
> My words of wisdom for the week are.... Don't go on a girls trip with any friend who you think is going to hit on you or men other than her husband!! Ha!!
> Happy Wednesday ladies!!



Happy Wednesday! I will join you on food ban island.... or at least I should, but everything is rather tempting this time of year.

Oh my... that sounds like a trip you will remember forever, to say the least. Hopefully next time will go a little better.


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> Happy Wednesday! I will join you on food ban island.... or at least I should, but everything is rather tempting this time of year.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my... that sounds like a trip you will remember forever, to say the least. Hopefully next time will go a little better.




Kyokei I'm with you. ALL of the food this time of year is yummy!!!! I am usually a work out nut so I can eat whatever I want. But with age I'm finding that food is winning over the workouts ;(


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> Kyokei I'm with you. ALL of the food this time of year is yummy!!!! I am usually a work out nut so I can eat whatever I want. But with age I'm finding that food is winning over the workouts ;(



I used to work out a lot but had to quit due to various reasons. Maybe I should get back into it...

I am going out for pho for lunch today... A lot of my favorite foods are soups which are especially great this time of year. And anything pumpkin.


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> I used to work out a lot but had to quit due to various reasons. Maybe I should get back into it...
> 
> I am going out for pho for lunch today... A lot of my favorite foods are soups which are especially great this time of year. And anything pumpkin.




That sounds wonderful. I am taking a neighbor to lunch for her birthday today. I am going to stick with salmon and some greens. 
Maybe try a different work out routine? I love Pilates and I love playing tennis. As I tell DH, I need to be entertained 
I was working out with a trainer 3x a week... Um my beautiful Ann Fontaine blouses and RL blazers are not fitting right bc of the muscle I've built up in my back. No more trainer!!!!!! He's darling but doesn't listen when I say cardio cardio cardio!!! Haha


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Wednesday, ladies! The heat wave and sunshine continue in this northern part of the continent. No complaints here. 

rainneday, welcome to the cafe! Yup, we're big enablers over here but also a good sounding board. Or is it H Shopping Anonymous? Lol. The ladies here are sweet, smart, accomplished and fun. I'm learning so much here. 

Freckles, what the heck? For sure, no more going on trips with crazy GFs or men other than your DH and family members. Did you tell your DH? Wonder if he had a good hoot over it? I'm also joining you on food ban islands. Our assistant has a big candy bowl at his desk and he always fills it with candies. Well, he's been filling it with Halloween chocolate treats all of October and even now! Some of you may recall that I'm a chocoholic and I was able to shed some pounds since I stopped stocking my office desk with chocolates. Well, 2 of those pounds have crept back so no more chocolates for me! And you know with those mini chocolate bars, you just can't have only one! 

Kyokei, those boots are amazing! Love them! My shoe size has changed post-kiddies and I'm between 2 sizes which can be tricky. Some of my old shoes don't fit but some are still okay. Trying on new shoes is often frustratring. Frye boots are great for day to day. They're comfy. I just bought 3 more pairs last month but haven't worn them yet. Regarding the mythiques phoenix, the b/w is mostly black with some white and a bit of indigo. I was going to wear it today but was in a rush and left it on my chair. I need to find a better way to organize my scarves. They're in boxes. I even bought a label maker to label them but still not a good visual way to scan and decide which to wear; hence, they're in their boxes 99% of the time. I may follow MYH's way and just lay them all out in a drawer. I seem to collect H scarves and shawls and not wear them. I counted 24 after reading MYH's thread. Yikes! Anyone has a good way of organizaing scarves?

MrsO, and here I was picturing you relaxing and lounging this month.  Those Chanel pumps are gorgeous and classy. They'll be a good investment, you'll be able to wear them for a long time. I vote for getting them!  You're so good with your closet editing. I had to empty out my main closet last week because of the ceiling insulation and the only access was through this closet's ceiling. That was an eye opening experience. I have so many handbags! These are non-H designer bags (LV, Prada, etc) that I don't carry anymore. DH said to keep them for DDs but they are so many and taking up so much space. What if DDs don't want them? And they're only 5, I need to keep them for at least 10 if not more years. Not sure if I should put them on evilbay or just hang on to them? It's such a lot of work to sell stuff though so I'm a bit leary. We don't have any good designer consignment shop around. Hmm... Today/tomorrow I'm moving my clothes back but I'll try to be ruthless and only put those that still fit and that I know I'll wear back. 

Hi Madam, SmoothCoatGirl, Moirai, Kate--where art thou?, and everyone else!


----------



## MSO13

Freckles! OMG that sounds horrendous. Nothing worse then finding out your with an unsuitable travel companion when you're already on the trip! I'm very cautious about who I will travel with. I need lots of space and private time as vacation time is so precious with our busy schedules. DH and I do not travel with big groups or even good friends for more then a night at the beach or something. It's sad that your friend was so insecure she felt she had to fib and put on a Girls Gone Wild show! Your upcoming travel plans sound like they'll be great. 

Good luck with the food ban, I have to tell you ladies-this is one time of year my Celiac comes in handy. Almost everything delicious has gluten in it and I never gain weight this time of year since I got diagnosed. 

Kyokei, those boots are amazing! I can totally see them being perfect for you with the few mod shots you've posted. Definitely check out Frye, they make boots that are perfect for running around the city and look better as they break in. They're moderately priced but mostly handmade in the US, or at least they used to be. I used to sell them in another life and think the quality is top notch for the price. 

Fab, that sounds like a great opportunity to edit the closet. I understand where DH is coming from but it sounds like you have a lot of stuff you're holding for the DDs  They probably will only use one or two of mommy's vintage bags so maybe you could let a few go. I kind of love the idea of letting their 5 year old selves pick out something to save for when they're bigger. It might be a cute/funny story later. I know what you mean about the Bay. I just sold a designer belt (not H) and I already feel like the buyer is going to be trouble. I'm just documenting everything with photos and going to hold firm on my final sale policy. 

Thanks for your support on the Chanel shoes  I think they'll look great with jeans actually or I've been wearing midi length casual dress and these would elevate those to almost dressy. Or I could go full Chanel with a jacket, my Girl Bag and pearls but I think I might look like I'm playing dress up if I do that. I would love a Chanel jacket someday but have yet to find one that feels "like me" at the right price. 

I have to be glued to my desk today finishing a project but the weather is gorgeous I'm just staring out the window. Probably back later!


----------



## Freckles1

rainneday said:


> Hi all, I'm popping in to say hello and hopefully join you on this thread.  I need some distraction as I am trying to avoid the temptation of buying more H before the end of the year! Althoughthis thread seems to showcase some temptations as well  The Cafe seems like such a fun place to converse on some topics other than H, while still sharing the H love.




Welcome rainneday!!!! 
The cafe is so fun and these ladies are fantastic!! Kind of like your sisters without the hair pulling and kicking from childhood!! Haha!! 
We do tend to enable one another - in good ways I think!!! So good of you to join us!!


----------



## Kyokei

*Fabfashion*, thank you so much! I am wearing them today and love them. Unfortunately they come untied quite often which is my only complaint about them. My favorite boots are still my Saint Laurent Fetish boots though; I have walked hours and hours in those with no issue at all, which I was surprised at by the look of them alone. I&#8217;m not sure about the best way to organize as I don&#8217;t have enough yet where I&#8217;ve thought about it, but have considered buying a scarf rack for them if I one day have enough to justify it. For now I am storing them in their boxes in a Hermes shopping bag. I will clean out a drawer or two for them when I have some free time. I hear that shoe sizes often change post pregnancy. In my case, I haven&#8217;t been able to figure out the reason, but I went down an entire size. Hmm.

*MrsOwen3*, thank you! I will check them out. It seems we have a store here in Soho which is great because I dislike shopping online. I&#8217;m still debating back and forth on the Manolos (they are actually priced very well for a pump, especially a store exclusive one and look beautiful, but I wouldn&#8217;t be able to actually use them for a while&#8230; not winter friendly at all). I was looking on the Hermes site and they have lovely shoes as well. I might end up checking some out in person. I agree about the Chanel shoes, they are definitely the type that you can dress either up or down. They'll be a great investment. Also&#8230; you have a Girl bag?! Do you have any pictures of it? I really enjoy that style of bag.


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> *Fabfashion*, thank you so much! I am wearing them today and love them. Unfortunately they come untied quite often which is my only complaint about them. My favorite boots are still my Saint Laurent Fetish boots though; I have walked hours and hours in those with no issue at all, which I was surprised at by the look of them alone. Im not sure about the best way to organize as I dont have enough yet where Ive thought about it, but have considered buying a scarf rack for them if I one day have enough to justify it. For now I am storing them in their boxes in a Hermes shopping bag. I will clean out a drawer or two for them when I have some free time. I hear that shoe sizes often change post pregnancy. In my case, I havent been able to figure out the reason, but I went down an entire size. Hmm.
> 
> *MrsOwen3*, thank you! I will check them out. It seems we have a store here in Soho which is great because I dislike shopping online. Im still debating back and forth on the Manolos (they are actually priced very well for a pump, especially a store exclusive one and look beautiful, but I wouldnt be able to actually use them for a while not winter friendly at all). I was looking on the Hermes site and they have lovely shoes as well. I might end up checking some out in person. I agree about the Chanel shoes, they are definitely the type that you can dress either up or down. They'll be a great investment. Also you have a Girl bag?! Do you have any pictures of it? I really enjoy that style of bag.



I think the Manolos are classic and I'm envious since I can't do heels but since they're not winter friendly, I might roll the dice waiting on them and go for something you can wear now. That style will keep coming out in cool fabrics/materials and there's bound to be one you like in the future. Just my two cents. Frye is not fancy/dressy but for a good pair of biker boots or boots that can survive a winter in the city, I recommend them highly. 

Since you like shopping in person, you're the perfect H client since they put next to nothing online! Madison will have the best shoe selection vs Wall Street. The price tags of some of the shoes/boots are staggering. I bought my first pair this season, I'm posting them here again because I think you'll love them. Needless to say these were my only designer shoes for this year (and possibly next). I'm not into most of H's classic footwear but there are a few new shoes in the Spring RTW thread that I've got bookmarked. 

Yes, I have a Girl bag. I bought it because I loved it and I personally think it's going to end up very collectible since so many people hate it. I have bought mostly classic bags in the last few years but I also collect fashion that I think is funny or ironic. This is one of those but surprisingly it's a very well made, soft but sturdy and a very functional, comfortable bag but I'm slightly cautious with it due to the cream leather.


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> I think the Manolos are classic and I'm envious since I can't do heels but since they're not winter friendly, I might roll the dice waiting on them and go for something you can wear now. That style will keep coming out in cool fabrics/materials and there's bound to be one you like in the future. Just my two cents. Frye is not fancy/dressy but for a good pair of biker boots or boots that can survive a winter in the city, I recommend them highly.
> 
> Since you like shopping in person, you're the perfect H client since they put next to nothing online! Madison will have the best shoe selection vs Wall Street. The price tags of some of the shoes/boots are staggering. I bought my first pair this season, I'm posting them here again because I think you'll love them. Needless to say these were my only designer shoes for this year (and possibly next). I'm not into most of H's classic footwear but there are a few new shoes in the Spring RTW thread that I've got bookmarked.
> 
> Yes, I have a Girl bag. I bought it because I loved it and I personally think it's going to end up very collectible since so many people hate it. I have bought mostly classic bags in the last few years but I also collect fashion that I think is funny or ironic. This is one of those but surprisingly it's a very well made, soft but sturdy and a very functional, comfortable bag but I'm slightly cautious with it due to the cream leather.



I&#8217;m the opposite; I have a high arched foot apparently so walking in heels is usually a lot more comfortable than walking in flats for me. Though I do have a nice pair of flat boots just in case. I loved the design of them too much to pass. Boots that can survive a winter in the city are always a plus for me. I like both dressy and casual shoes.

Madison is the store I&#8217;ve been going to! I&#8217;ve had very good experiences there both times. I try to avoid shopping online as much as possible, especially when it comes to such expensive items. I want to be sure I like how it looks on me, the fit, the comfort&#8230; etc.

Your Girl bag is lovely; that is the exact one that I loved from the collection actually. I&#8217;m one of the few that enjoyed the Girl bag I suppose. I think it&#8217;s a lot of fun and I personally enjoy having fun with fashion rather than playing it safe, though of course I do love the classics too. There were a few Girls I didn&#8217;t like much, but overall I thought it was a fun, quirky, experimental design. I'm happy to hear someone is enjoying it.

Your shoes are amazing!! Those are also very much my style, you were right about that. They are the Lou boots, right? I bet they get a lot of compliments. Are they comfortable?


----------



## Moirai

rainneday said:


> Hi all, I'm popping in to say hello and hopefully join you on this thread.  I need some distraction as I am trying to avoid the temptation of buying more H before the end of the year! Although&#8230;this thread seems to showcase some temptations as well  The Cafe seems like such a fun place to converse on some topics other than H, while still sharing the H love.





MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> I think I said this would be a quiet time for me but I'm as busy as ever combined with daylight savings which makes me want to bolt from my office the minute it gets dark, I haven't had too much time to post.
> It was in the 70s today and DH really wanted to go for a walk to see the leaves before they are gone so we had a lovely late afternoon walk and then voted, then a quick dinner at a place we can walk to from our house.
> Is it totally nerdy to say that posting action pics has made me more excited to shop my closet and put things together? That action thread is very motivational, everyone always looks so stylish. Full disclosure, I got the top rated, 5 star selfie stick from Amazon and it's upped my outfit photo quality immensely!  It was $20
> Hello to everyone!!!





Kyokei said:


> Yes! I brought home two scarves, L'Arbre du Vent and Tyger Tyger, and a bracelet. I posted a quick reveal thread and will definitely take better pictures of the scarves tomorrow when I take them out of their boxes.





Freckles1 said:


> Hello ladies!!!
> MrsO Aspen while always fabulous, was tarnished by the friend I accompanied...... I knew she was a little crazy, but I didn't realize she was super crazy!!!
> For starters she tried to French kiss me!!! I am NOT a switch hitter!!! I about fell off my chair!!! I'm pretty sure she was trying to put on a show for several gentleman in the restaurant, but I was not amused. She went on to embellish her home prices and say she owns a boutique ... She does not own a boutique!!!!  There are many more fibs, but I'm sure you get the gist!!
> I cannot wait to go back to Aspen for New Years week and make it sparkle again with my family!!! I am waiting for my H mugs to arrive UPS!!
> We are headed to Chicago for Thanksgiving  and in Dec DH and I are going to NY to shop and see my DB and SIL who I adore!! Until then, I will be on ban island with you!! I wasn't terrible in Aspen... Probably because I only shop happy!! Haha!!
> My words of wisdom for the week are.... Don't go on a girls trip with any friend who you think is going to hit on you or men other than her husband!! Ha!!
> Happy Wednesday ladies!!





Fabfashion said:


> Happy Wednesday, ladies! The heat wave and sunshine continue in this northern part of the continent. No complaints here.
> MrsO, and here I was picturing you relaxing and lounging this month.  Those Chanel pumps are gorgeous and classy. They'll be a good investment, you'll be able to wear them for a long time. I vote for getting them!  You're so good with your closet editing. I had to empty out my main closet last week because of the ceiling insulation and the only access was through this closet's ceiling. That was an eye opening experience. I have so many handbags! These are non-H designer bags (LV, Prada, etc) that I don't carry anymore. DH said to keep them for DDs but they are so many and taking up so much space. What if DDs don't want them? And they're only 5, I need to keep them for at least 10 if not more years. Not sure if I should put them on evilbay or just hang on to them? It's such a lot of work to sell stuff though so I'm a bit leary. We don't have any good designer consignment shop around. Hmm... Today/tomorrow I'm moving my clothes back but I'll try to be ruthless and only put those that still fit and that I know I'll wear back.
> Hi Madam, SmoothCoatGirl, Moirai, Kate--where art thou?, and everyone else!



Hi everyone!

Rainneday, Welcome to the cafe! Happy to have you join us. I have been enjoying the chats with these fabulous ladies on all things H and non-H.

Kyokei, Congrats on the recent scarves. Beautiful. I am actually interested in L'A du Vent in one of the other cws. Hopefully my local store will have them so I can try them on. 

Freckles, OMG and sorry about your experience in Aspen. Your next Aspen trip with your family will definitely make up for it. On a different note, I recently read a spoiler about the new season for GoT, and I am now really pysched because I think it may be the best one yet.

MrsO, I have been enjoying all your mod pics. Love the great outfits and accessories. Thanks for the tip on the camera. I have been using my Ipad because I can't seem to take good selfies.

Fab, I've been following MYH's scarf thread and I like how she stores them in drawers to be easily seen. The suggestion to use unbuffered tissue paper to line the drawers was also another good idea. So, guess what I did - I bought some tissue paper in anticipation of lining my drawers for future H scarves and shawls, LOL. In regards to non-H designers bags, I am in a similar situation as you. I have LV, Prada, and Balenciagia bags that are stored away, since I have primarily been using my Kelly, Evie, and Chanels. My plan is to pass them on to my DD (she is older than your DDs). If she doesn't want them which I doubt because she loves bags like I do, I figure I can give to my nieces when they are older. For me, the trouble of selling them is not worth the money generated, and I would rather give them to someone I know who would really appreciate them.

Have a great evening/day!


----------



## rainneday

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Rainneday! Welcome to the cafe!
> 
> Well, we are champion enablers like all good tPFers but we are also good at encouraging thoughtful purchasing and many here have successfully stayed on Ban Island when necessary. It's been quiet so new chat is always fun, you should bring your other Banned pals from your reveal thread!
> 
> I'm on a H ban through early Spring myself. I have a shawl on order that I'm allowed a day pass to collect. My first major willpower test will be in next week as I'm going to be near a big H, CDCs are a major weakness and I won't be able to resist asking about new colors. Hopefully there will be no new gators available.
> 
> Spring looks to be very tempting so it's a good time to pause, focus on the holidays and family and enjoy my current collection. It's been so warm in my city, I've barely worn my shawls this season.



Hi, MrsOwen  

You have an amazing H collection, very well-rounded. Is there a particular color of CdC that you are longing for? I have only one so far. Year of India is an HG for me. Perhaps someday...

I will definitely point the other banned ladies in the direction of this thread 

Spring looks downright dangerous, and very exciting 



MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Kyokei,
> 
> I don't know if it willpower in this case, if they were in the store I would have bought them. Being sold out sort of did the work for me [emoji6] They're coming back in a month or so, my Neiman SA will call me when they do. It's the runway sling back. Which ones are you looking at? I can't imagine starting over with shoes. I have a good mix of contemporary and premier shoes, my current favorites are the Frye Sabrina lace up which I have in two colors. I don't wear spike heels of any height so I love that block heels are in style. I buy one or two investment shoes a year and the rest from contemporary. I have a very casual style and my job can be messy.
> 
> View attachment 3177375



These are gorgeous. I am hoping to find a pair of the black/navy espadrilles, I'm not sure if I can justify it right now, but I might try. 



Fabfashion said:


> Happy Wednesday, ladies! The heat wave and sunshine continue in this northern part of the continent. No complaints here.
> 
> rainneday, welcome to the cafe! Yup, we're big enablers over here but also a good sounding board. Or is it H Shopping Anonymous? Lol. The ladies here are sweet, smart, accomplished and fun. I'm learning so much here.



Hi, FabFashion!  

Oh, lucky you on the pleasant weather! For some reason we were hit with rain (which we desperately need) and now an unseasonable cold front. 40s at night (not even middle of the night), even for NorCal, is not the norm for late Oct/early November. I remember that when I lived on the east coast 50 in the winter felt warm. I've become a true weather wimp. 

Btw, any news on the plans for your HI trip? I'm excited to see what you end up doing, we had so much fun at our renewal, all of the planning was completely worth it.


----------



## rainneday

Moirai said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Rainneday, Welcome to the cafe! Happy to have you join us. I have been enjoying the chats with these fabulous ladies on all things H and non-H.



Hi, Moirai, thank you so much!  This thread seems to move quickly, I am already trying to catch up


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Here I am. Thanks Rainne for letting me know. :flowers I have already been terrible with my ban. [emoji20]


----------



## EmileH

Hi! Thanks rainneday and Mrs. Owen for the invite to the cafe. I'll try to catch up on the discussions. 

I'm currently on ban after last weeks Paris trip until the spring. And trying to set limits going forward. I have my eye on some Cartier pieces for 2016. But the spring scarves are looking very interesting.

As Mrs Owen said ban is a good time to focus on other things- family, the holidays, enjoying our current collections. As the last leaves fall in New England and we prepare for winter I'm hoping to also work on my French this season. And this thread is a lovely addition to my downtime.


----------



## Kyokei

Moirai, thank you! Which CW are you interested in? Many of them are gorgeous. I'm really loving this season's scarves and there are a few more I have my eye on... I originally thought buying similar CWs in multiple designs was redundant at this point, though it seems much of the advice on the internet leads to the path of sticking to one or two color groups. Hmm.

Welcome to the cafe, Sarah Sarah and Pocketbook Pup. I am sure you will love it here.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Thursday, ladies! Another warm sunny day. I'm going to Thai food with my GF from grad school. It's amazing how we've changed over the years. 

MrsO, I really love seeing your boots mod shot. I like how the details are shown when you wear them under your jeans. Super cool! Some of my boots, like my recent Dior boots, have details on top so I have to either wear them with my skinnies tugged in or with a skirt but I shy away from skirts in the colder months. 

Kyokei, I think you mentioned that you shopped with a different SA on your second trip to H. If you continue to build your collection, it may be worth it to find a SA you really like and shop only with her. Each SA keeps track of their clients and over time you build up a relationship with one and she'll help you find items on your wish list. I'm trying to do that with mine here in Toronto as I tend to shop H during my travels. 

Rainneday, we haven't decided what to do yet in HI. I was preoccupied with Halloween and now have to start thinking about Christmas gifts and there's that cottage renovation that I've been intentionally ignoring. Oh, and DH's big Bday is this Saturday. I've looked through some photogs and planners portfolios but still unsure since It'll be just DH, me and our twins. Your renewal ceremony is so inspiring. I'm sure we'll do something but not sure what yet.

Moirai, I think I'll be holding on to my bags too. I used to pass some on to my mom but now that she's 82, she prefers very very light weight bags. And like you said, selling seems like a lot of work and in some cases not worth the headache. 

Sarah_sarah, welcome to the cafe! Love to have you join us. How did you break your ban? Please share with us, we don't judge (only cheering you on!). I was trying to escape the ban island the other week but our store barely has any stock so my plan was thwarted. Lol. 

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Fabfashion

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi! Thanks rainneday and Mrs. Owen for the invite to the cafe. I'll try to catch up on the discussions.
> 
> I'm currently on ban after last weeks Paris trip until the spring. And trying to set limits going forward. I have my eye on some Cartier pieces for 2016. But the spring scarves are looking very interesting.
> 
> As Mrs Owen said ban is a good time to focus on other things- family, the holidays, enjoying our current collections. As the last leaves fall in New England and we prepare for winter I'm hoping to also work on my French this season. And this thread is a lovely addition to my downtime.


 
Welcome to the cafe, Pocketbook Pup! The pup in your avatar is so cute! What's his or hers name. Forgot to mention previously that the ladies here are not only awesome, they're also pet lovers. 

I'm also on BI and have been trying to shop my own H closet. Today, I'm carrying my Lindy and wearing Mythiques Phoenix--both have been in the closet since last year. 

Which Cartier pieces are you eyeing? I'm thinking of another Love bracelet in either gold or rose gold but I read that rose gold fades over time. Even the one that my SA has also faded to look more like gold after 2 years. Plus I don't wear my Love bracelet too often because it's so troublesome to put on/take off. I know you're not supposed to take it off but I just can't sleep with jewelry on.


----------



## EmileH

Fabfashion said:


> Welcome to the cafe, Pocketbook Pup! The pup in your avatar is so cute! What's his or hers name. Forgot to mention previously that the ladies here are not only awesome, they're also pet lovers.
> 
> I'm also on BI and have been trying to shop my own H closet. Today, I'm carrying my Lindy and wearing Mythiques Phoenix--both have been in the closet since last year.
> 
> Which Cartier pieces are you eyeing? I'm thinking of another Love bracelet in either gold or rose gold but I read that rose gold fades over time. Even the one that my SA has also faded to look more like gold after 2 years. Plus I don't wear my Love bracelet too often because it's so troublesome to put on/take off. I know you're not supposed to take it off but I just can't sleep with jewelry on.




Oh! What color is your lindy? I love the lindy.

Thank you. My chihuahua is named Eli after Eli manning of the ny giants. My husband is a fan. He is 7 and was born the year the Giants won the Super Bowl. He's my baby.

I am looking at the Cartier trinity pieces- large bangle, earrings and ring. And I have a tank solo but I'd love a two tone tank francaise.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Moirai, thank you! Which CW are you interested in? Many of them are gorgeous. I'm really loving this season's scarves and there are a few more I have my eye on... I originally thought buying similar CWs in multiple designs was redundant at this point, though it seems much of the advice on the internet leads to the path of sticking to one or two color groups. Hmm.
> 
> Welcome to the cafe, Sarah Sarah and Pocketbook Pup. I am sure you will love it here.




This is interesting. Some people collect the rainbow and some limit themselves to certain colors. I wonder which is best. I do a little of both. I try to vary my collection but I do favor blues and blue greens. As well as neutrals. Which method of collecting do you guys prefer?


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is interesting. Some people collect the rainbow and some limit themselves to certain colors. I wonder which is best. I do a little of both. I try to vary my collection but I do favor blues and blue greens. As well as neutrals. Which method of collecting do you guys prefer?



Originally I wanted a varied collection, but I know that I wouldn't reach much for the pastels so those are mostly out. When I bought my last two, I saw some bright pinks and oranges that I liked but I'm not sure how that would go with my wardrobe... It would either add a nice pop of color or be a disaster.

I think I will just play it by ear and pick what speaks to me for now... Though I should avoid getting anything too similar at this point perhaps.

How does everyone else here collect their scarves?


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Originally I wanted a varied collection, but I know that I wouldn't reach much for the pastels so those are mostly out. When I bought my last two, I saw some bright pinks and oranges that I liked but I'm not sure how that would go with my wardrobe... It would either add a nice pop of color or be a disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will just play it by ear and pick what speaks to me for now... Though I should avoid getting anything too similar at this point perhaps.
> 
> 
> 
> How does everyone else here collect their scarves?




Just putting in a plug for MyH new thread about scarf collecting. It's awesome!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Thursday, ladies! Another warm sunny day. I'm going to Thai food with my GF from grad school. It's amazing how we've changed over the years.
> 
> MrsO, I really love seeing your boots mod shot. I like how the details are shown when you wear them under your jeans. Super cool! Some of my boots, like my recent Dior boots, have details on top so I have to either wear them with my skinnies tugged in or with a skirt but I shy away from skirts in the colder months.
> 
> Kyokei, I think you mentioned that you shopped with a different SA on your second trip to H. If you continue to build your collection, it may be worth it to find a SA you really like and shop only with her. Each SA keeps track of their clients and over time you build up a relationship with one and she'll help you find items on your wish list. I'm trying to do that with mine here in Toronto as I tend to shop H during my travels.
> 
> Rainneday, we haven't decided what to do yet in HI. I was preoccupied with Halloween and now have to start thinking about Christmas gifts and there's that cottage renovation that I've been intentionally ignoring. Oh, and DH's big Bday is this Saturday. I've looked through some photogs and planners portfolios but still unsure since It'll be just DH, me and our twins. Your renewal ceremony is so inspiring. I'm sure we'll do something but not sure what yet.
> 
> Moirai, I think I'll be holding on to my bags too. I used to pass some on to my mom but now that she's 82, she prefers very very light weight bags. And like you said, selling seems like a lot of work and in some cases not worth the headache.
> 
> Sarah_sarah, welcome to the cafe! Love to have you join us. How did you break your ban? Please share with us, we don't judge (only cheering you on!). I was trying to escape the ban island the other week but our store barely has any stock so my plan was thwarted. Lol.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!




Thanks for the warm welcome. Happy Thursday. Mine is soon to end. And Friday comes [emoji5]&#65039; I am waiting for DH to bring some Thai food as evening is here. Also thinking of opening red wine. How did your meet-up with your friend go? 

I think soon it will be established that I am the worse in keeping with ban island. My SA tempted me a week ago with a Constance wallet in the colour and hardware I wanted, same as my bag - B in RC with PHW. Then I bought some non H items and a cute small Chloé bag. 

I also would love a silver CDC. And some H gloves and their sneakers look good. I am hopeless. Not entering the store for a while. 

What were you looking for? Sometimes my inner voice is happy when stock is low. [emoji48]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi! Thanks rainneday and Mrs. Owen for the invite to the cafe. I'll try to catch up on the discussions.
> 
> I'm currently on ban after last weeks Paris trip until the spring. And trying to set limits going forward. I have my eye on some Cartier pieces for 2016. But the spring scarves are looking very interesting.
> 
> As Mrs Owen said ban is a good time to focus on other things- family, the holidays, enjoying our current collections. As the last leaves fall in New England and we prepare for winter I'm hoping to also work on my French this season. And this thread is a lovely addition to my downtime.




Bonsoir. French speaker here, I was rather forced to learn the language. But I love french songs. It did help me a lot. [emoji5]&#65039; plus side is it helps a lot at the H store.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

Nice to see everyone and welcome Sarah Sarah and Pocketbook Pup.

Yes, this thread sometimes moves quickly and I usually miss something when I get busy and can't check in.

*Rainne,* thank you about my H collection. I am pretty rigid about the colors I'll buy and wear so it's kept my collection pretty concise. I tend to favor the occasional true red and gray/darker blues/greens but this year I added camel in a bag, a shawl and jacket and love it. Now I'm building up a bit of an olive green thing, I have brown hair and fair skin with a warm tone. It's shameful but I already know my DH's birthday gift to me, a Tyger shawl in Olive/Caramel/Gray that will be perfect with so much of my current wardrobe. I was worried I wouldn't like it and it would be past the exchange window so I made him let me try it on. Then I didn't want to put it back in the box! 

I have quite a few CDCs, they quickly became a signature piece for me and I've amassed a collection of all neutrals, white, gray, navy, black and Rouge H in both color hardwares. I wear one almost everyday. I have my eye out for the many new colors but specifically Bourgone Gator with Gold Hardware. I have two gray already but it would probably be hard to say no to the Gris T or Gris Perle Gators that just came out as well. My dream white is the new Beton Gator but I think that's going to be tough to track down and reserved for VIPs. My store has a lot of regulars that like CDCs as well so it's a long wait usually. Madison has always had something to tempt me in the past. My store understands buying CDCs elsewhere as they're very hard to come by. The embroidered India is such a collectible, a friend of mine has one and it's pretty amazing!

*PocketbookPup, *I'm working on a Cartier piece for 2016 myself. I'm having a milestone birthday next year and since I got my dream Kelly this year, I was going to work on a signature bracelet stack for my right hand. I don't wear watches and wear my H bracelets on my left so I was thinking about a partial diamond Juste un Clou in yellow gold with a white gold H CDC pm that I would leave on all the time. I'm just not sure about the diamonds, my only jewelry is my wedding set which is diamonds but sort of the diamond equivalent of jeans and a tee shirt. I need to try them both on a few times. My H SA is becoming a fine jewelry specialist, training in Paris with Pierre Hardy right now so I'm excited for her to come back and fill me in on what she learned. I'm a total H nerd! 

*Sarah*, well you may not be sticking to your ban but you sure have collected some beauties recently! Your wallet is gorgeous. I haven't even been tempted by H wallets because my previous SA ruined me by showing me an exotic Bearn as the very first wallet I ever handled and now that's the only one I want. It's been podium ordered in Bordeaux Gator with Gold Hardware but it's not expected to arrive for another year or more. 

*Kyokei & Fab*, thanks about my boots. *K, *they are the Lou. I love them. I've been wearing them once or twice a week and they're wearing well. The box leather creased but I knew that would happen but the hardware is so shiny and perfect. They get a ton of compliments and were comfortable from the moment I put them on. 

*Fab, *are you thinking about a renewal? You know I would volunteer my expertise to travel to Hawaii to help you out with that  

*Moirai,* thank you about my mod shots. I think so much of the temptation of TPF is how great everyone looks in everything but I'm finding that making an effort to put new combos together and post has helped me really enjoy what I have. 

Phew, that was a long post-sorry ladies! 

About scarf organization, I keep my silks steamed and hung over pant hangers in my closet. I keep my shawls in the boxes with their tissue because we have a moth issue in our house. I have their names on the end of the box but I only have 3 cashmere shawls so it's not a huge burden to find them. I'm designing a handbag and scarf built in for our master bedroom that is under construction. If our cabinet guy can do it, I'll have drawers and a place for hanging scarves. DH thinks I'm a nut but in another life I used to design clothing store displays and I want my new closet to look like store-so I don't shop so much! 

Hope you're all having a wonderful day!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Hi everyone, maybe not the right spot to ask but still it's not worth a thread, does anyone have a Kelly rosegold diamond bracelet and have any issues with it? I consider buying one but I was surprised to have my VCA Perlee opened spontaneously quite a lot and I really wouldn't like to lose a Kelly bracelet worth 10k,, is it safe to wear?


----------



## katekluet

Hi cafe friends, have been busy with some pet health issues, but trying to keep up with you all....Freckles, I gasped at your story! Thank goodness it was a short trip!MrsO, I wonder if we will have the same CW of TT shawl? Do you use a steamer machine on your scarves? The silk ones also? I have never used one, would love to learn more about this from you...have enjoyed seeing your recent outfits.
Fab, always fun to hear about your girls and your trips.
Hi to new cafe people, PocketbookPup, I enjoyed reading off your trip to Paris, especially with all the treasures you found.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see everyone and welcome Sarah Sarah and Pocketbook Pup.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this thread sometimes moves quickly and I usually miss something when I get busy and can't check in.
> 
> 
> 
> *Rainne,* thank you about my H collection. I am pretty rigid about the colors I'll buy and wear so it's kept my collection pretty concise. I tend to favor the occasional true red and gray/darker blues/greens but this year I added camel in a bag, a shawl and jacket and love it. Now I'm building up a bit of an olive green thing, I have brown hair and fair skin with a warm tone. It's shameful but I already know my DH's birthday gift to me, a Tyger shawl in Olive/Caramel/Gray that will be perfect with so much of my current wardrobe. I was worried I wouldn't like it and it would be past the exchange window so I made him let me try it on. Then I didn't want to put it back in the box!
> 
> 
> 
> I have quite a few CDCs, they quickly became a signature piece for me and I've amassed a collection of all neutrals, white, gray, navy, black and Rouge H in both color hardwares. I wear one almost everyday. I have my eye out for the many new colors but specifically Bourgone Gator with Gold Hardware. I have two gray already but it would probably be hard to say no to the Gris T or Gris Perle Gators that just came out as well. My dream white is the new Beton Gator but I think that's going to be tough to track down and reserved for VIPs. My store has a lot of regulars that like CDCs as well so it's a long wait usually. Madison has always had something to tempt me in the past. My store understands buying CDCs elsewhere as they're very hard to come by. The embroidered India is such a collectible, a friend of mine has one and it's pretty amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> *PocketbookPup, *I'm working on a Cartier piece for 2016 myself. I'm having a milestone birthday next year and since I got my dream Kelly this year, I was going to work on a signature bracelet stack for my right hand. I don't wear watches and wear my H bracelets on my left so I was thinking about a partial diamond Juste un Clou in yellow gold with a white gold H CDC pm that I would leave on all the time. I'm just not sure about the diamonds, my only jewelry is my wedding set which is diamonds but sort of the diamond equivalent of jeans and a tee shirt. I need to try them both on a few times. My H SA is becoming a fine jewelry specialist, training in Paris with Pierre Hardy right now so I'm excited for her to come back and fill me in on what she learned. I'm a total H nerd!
> 
> 
> 
> *Sarah*, well you may not be sticking to your ban but you sure have collected some beauties recently! Your wallet is gorgeous. I haven't even been tempted by H wallets because my previous SA ruined me by showing me an exotic Bearn as the very first wallet I ever handled and now that's the only one I want. It's been podium ordered in Bordeaux Gator with Gold Hardware but it's not expected to arrive for another year or more.
> 
> 
> 
> *Kyokei & Fab*, thanks about my boots. *K, *they are the Lou. I love them. I've been wearing them once or twice a week and they're wearing well. The box leather creased but I knew that would happen but the hardware is so shiny and perfect. They get a ton of compliments and were comfortable from the moment I put them on.
> 
> 
> 
> *Fab, *are you thinking about a renewal? You know I would volunteer my expertise to travel to Hawaii to help you out with that
> 
> 
> 
> *Moirai,* thank you about my mod shots. I think so much of the temptation of TPF is how great everyone looks in everything but I'm finding that making an effort to put new combos together and post has helped me really enjoy what I have.
> 
> 
> 
> Phew, that was a long post-sorry ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> About scarf organization, I keep my silks steamed and hung over pant hangers in my closet. I keep my shawls in the boxes with their tissue because we have a moth issue in our house. I have their names on the end of the box but I only have 3 cashmere shawls so it's not a huge burden to find them. I'm designing a handbag and scarf built in for our master bedroom that is under construction. If our cabinet guy can do it, I'll have drawers and a place for hanging scarves. DH thinks I'm a nut but in another life I used to design clothing store displays and I want my new closet to look like store-so I don't shop so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're all having a wonderful day!




Thank you  oh wow. What an amazing wallet your SA showed you. Lucky gal  I hope you get it. It will looks so amazing. I can picture it and it's all sparkle in my head. 

Well, my SO is turning into a horror story. SM is forcing me to do black, I mean really?! Even DH is super mad. And he is very composed usually. He is going to go and talk to her. After a crap year I have had, this is just not what I needed. Sorry to bug people with this.


----------



## EmileH

katekluet said:


> Hi cafe friends, have been busy with some pet health issues, but trying to keep up with you all....Freckles, I gasped at your story! Thank goodness it was a short trip!MrsO, I wonder if we will have the same CW of TT shawl? Do you use a steamer machine on your scarves? The silk ones also? I have never used one, would love to learn more about this from you...have enjoyed seeing your recent outfits.
> Fab, always fun to hear about your girls and your trips.
> Hi to new cafe people, PocketbookPup, I enjoyed reading off your trip to Paris, especially with all the treasures you found.




Thank you. Time to pay the piper now... Or rather the Amex bill. That part is not as much fun. 




Sarah_sarah said:


> Thank you  oh wow. What an amazing wallet your SA showed you. Lucky gal  I hope you get it. It will looks so amazing. I can picture it and it's all sparkle in my head.
> 
> Well, my SO is turning into a horror story. SM is forcing me to do black, I mean really?! Even DH is super mad. And he is very composed usually. He is going to go and talk to her. After a crap year I have had, this is just not what I needed. Sorry to bug people with this.




Hold it, if it's a SO why won't they give you exactly what you want? Isn't that the whole point? Sorry I'm coming in late to this. I might have missed it. I hope you get what you want.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Time to pay the piper now... Or rather the Amex bill. That part is not as much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hold it, if it's a SO why won't they give you exactly what you want? Isn't that the whole point? Sorry I'm coming in late to this. I might have missed it. I hope you get what you want.




That's what DH is saying. I guess they want me to buy a furniture. Lol. They made a whole SO list. Two different SA's. Then it supposedly was fine. And now I get this. At this point I am done with my store and taking my money to France. :sad


----------



## MSO13

Sarah_sarah said:


> That's what DH is saying. I guess they want me to buy a furniture. Lol. They made a whole SO list. Two different SA's. Then it supposedly was fine. And now I get this. At this point I am done with my store and taking my money to France. :sad



Sorry to hear this and I'm confused. 

I know it's nice for a store to extend the offer of a SO to clients but they shouldn't be forcing you into what they want. And since I was reading that the list is very limited of colors/leathers I would think they should let you choose what you like or let you pass this time. I wouldn't want to order a bag that I wasn't excited about. Especially since you have this leather already. 

Tell us more, maybe we can help you sort it out or the experienced SO ladies in the SO Help thread might be able to help too. I'm sorry though, it's supposed to be fun-not torture!


----------



## MSO13

katekluet said:


> Hi cafe friends, have been busy with some pet health issues, but trying to keep up with you all....Freckles, I gasped at your story! Thank goodness it was a short trip!MrsO, I wonder if we will have the same CW of TT shawl? Do you use a steamer machine on your scarves? The silk ones also? I have never used one, would love to learn more about this from you...have enjoyed seeing your recent outfits.
> Fab, always fun to hear about your girls and your trips.
> Hi to new cafe people, PocketbookPup, I enjoyed reading off your trip to Paris, especially with all the treasures you found.



Hi Kate! Hope you're doing ok with the pet stuff-I know that can be rough!

I think we might have the same CW of TT. 03? I think? It's currently being held hostage from me till early December  I know where it is, I'm not supposed to open it again! I will of course share with you all when I'm finally allowed to wear it. 

I do use a Jiffy steamer but only on the silks, I clip the scarves to skirt hangers and use the steam from behind the creases and then fold in half and drape over a velvet pant hanger. Again, it's the clothing store experience-we used to have to steam everything...I got the home steamer from Costco for $50 and it's lasted forever. They stay wrinkle free unless I really knot them up but I only steam when they're store fresh. I find if I just hang them back up the wrinkles go away after a day of hanging. 

My cashmere creases come out once I shake them out of the box. I also wash these so I find if I smooth them nicely when drying, they don't crease or have wrinkles but in theory you could steam them too. The steam has nothing in it and the worst that can happen is some water leaks on the fabric so maybe not on a very vintage silk that might run but all new ones should be totally fine.


----------



## dharma

Hi everyone! So many new "faces" in the cafe! Welcome, Sarah and pocketbookpup!
I've had such a crazy week but tomorrow I can catch up and relax a bit so I'm looking forward to that. But the night isn't over yet, I have to start baking for DD's bake sale tomorrow so it will be a late night. I wonder if it's dangerous to bake while having a cocktail?
MrsO, perhaps you can share an easy and yummy recipe? I recall you are quite the baker. And gluten free is fine, originally the principal tried to put a stop to bake sales for health reasons but relented. I think gluten free would be a welcome and inclusive addition to the sale table. May the CDC gods be with you next week! I think we are after the same colors but I like PHW and you like GHW  I'll keep an eye out in my travels for you!

Sarah, I'm sorry to hear of your SO frustration. When I read stories like this I really can't imagine it happening at the boutiques where I shop. Do you mind if I ask if you are in the US? I hope your DH is able to help, how wonderful of him to offer. I admit that my one SO is black  but it's a black sellier chèvre kelly with a contrast interior. Probably boring to most but special and perfect for me and a forever bag. I realize it's different if it's forced upon you and not your choice.

Kyokei, I adore your Chloe boots and have been looking at them for a while online. My fear is that my high heel wearing days are pretty much over. Do you find them comfortable for all day or are they more of a "going out" boot for you?

Hello to everyone, I'll try to catch up tomorrow!  Off to make cupcakes!


----------



## dharma

And Freckles....Golly! I laughed out loud when I read your story but was mortified at the same time. I promise if we ever have a martini meet up, you are safe


----------



## rainneday

Fabfashion said:


> Which Cartier pieces are you eyeing? I'm thinking of another Love bracelet in either gold or rose gold but I read that rose gold fades over time. Even the one that my SA has also faded to look more like gold after 2 years. Plus I don't wear my Love bracelet too often because it's so troublesome to put on/take off. I know you're not supposed to take it off but I just can't sleep with jewelry on.



Hi all! I was skimming the thread and plan to come on later to catch up more. So great to see you here, Sarah_Sarah and Pocketbook Pup! 

 I wanted to quickly interject my experience with the cartier Love in RG. I agree with what was said above, mine is RG and it was purchased in 2008, I wear it every single day. The RG at this point is the same color as Hermes YG! Hermes RG looks very pink next to my Love. I am not sure if this is from fading (it seems very possible, and if this is what your SA is saying I trust that.), or if this is how it was to start. But in any case, yes, mine is not a very pink gold anymore. I should really go in and compare it to a brand new RG Love. I have tried some YG pieces at Cartier and they are still more yellow than my bracelet. HTH!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Sorry to hear this and I'm confused.
> 
> I know it's nice for a store to extend the offer of a SO to clients but they shouldn't be forcing you into what they want. And since I was reading that the list is very limited of colors/leathers I would think they should let you choose what you like or let you pass this time. I wouldn't want to order a bag that I wasn't excited about. Especially since you have this leather already.
> 
> Tell us more, maybe we can help you sort it out or the experienced SO ladies in the SO Help thread might be able to help too. I'm sorry though, it's supposed to be fun-not torture!



Sometimes I think they're trying to drive customers away.  There used to be an old saying: "The customer is always right."  When did it change to "The store is always right"?????


----------



## Sarah_sarah

MrsOwen3 said:


> Sorry to hear this and I'm confused.
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's nice for a store to extend the offer of a SO to clients but they shouldn't be forcing you into what they want. And since I was reading that the list is very limited of colors/leathers I would think they should let you choose what you like or let you pass this time. I wouldn't want to order a bag that I wasn't excited about. Especially since you have this leather already.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us more, maybe we can help you sort it out or the experienced SO ladies in the SO Help thread might be able to help too. I'm sorry though, it's supposed to be fun-not torture!




MrsOwen, you are so kind [emoji5]&#65039; I don't want to make this thread negative. Feel so bad. 

My store has always been strange. They changed the SM for the leather goods. So it has not been very positive even for my SA. 

Seems she really wants to make it 'her way or no way at all' and she just envisions me with certain colours etc of which a kelly gold was not one of then. Can I have no say in that? I mean some of the regulars have switched to Paris and I stayed. Someone slap me for being stupid and young. 

I have one K in epsom waiting for me. Again in epsom because SM does not like togo. She has ordered clemence and epsom a lot. 

Hoping DH will figure things with her. Meantime where do I boy H items from? I will be forced on H ban island [emoji178]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Madam Bijoux said:


> Sometimes I think they're trying to drive customers away.  There used to be an old saying: "The customer is always right."  When did it change to "The store is always right"?????




Thank you. Thank you. DH said he wanted to break all the H items he has in his office. We are regulars and him more so he is not happy. 
My store is certainly doing so very well.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

dharma said:


> Hi everyone! So many new "faces" in the cafe! Welcome, Sarah and pocketbookpup!
> I've had such a crazy week but tomorrow I can catch up and relax a bit so I'm looking forward to that. But the night isn't over yet, I have to start baking for DD's bake sale tomorrow so it will be a late night. I wonder if it's dangerous to bake while having a cocktail?
> MrsO, perhaps you can share an easy and yummy recipe? I recall you are quite the baker. And gluten free is fine, originally the principal tried to put a stop to bake sales for health reasons but relented. I think gluten free would be a welcome and inclusive addition to the sale table. May the CDC gods be with you next week! I think we are after the same colors but I like PHW and you like GHW  I'll keep an eye out in my travels for you!
> 
> Sarah, I'm sorry to hear of your SO frustration. When I read stories like this I really can't imagine it happening at the boutiques where I shop. Do you mind if I ask if you are in the US? I hope your DH is able to help, how wonderful of him to offer. I admit that my one SO is black  but it's a black sellier chèvre kelly with a contrast interior. Probably boring to most but special and perfect for me and a forever bag. I realize it's different if it's forced upon you and not your choice.
> 
> Kyokei, I adore your Chloe boots and have been looking at them for a while online. My fear is that my high heel wearing days are pretty much over. Do you find them comfortable for all day or are they more of a "going out" boot for you?
> 
> Hello to everyone, I'll try to catch up tomorrow!  Off to make cupcakes!




Thank you dharma for the warm welcome. I also could not imagine my boutique doing this to us. We have two lovely SA's. They do so much. Mine holds items including bags for sometime. It is just insane. But the SM is new and driving me mad. I am in Europe. Paris is close fortunately so I may have to start all over again if they do this to me. Hoping for some H luck. 
If only it was black chevre. But it's another epsom. Your SO sounds like a dream. I would love her. [emoji257]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

rainneday said:


> Hi all! I was skimming the thread and plan to come on later to catch up more. So great to see you here, Sarah_Sarah and Pocketbook Pup!
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to quickly interject my experience with the cartier Love in RG. I agree with what was said above, mine is RG and it was purchased in 2008, I wear it every single day. The RG at this point is the same color as Hermes YG! Hermes RG looks very pink next to my Love. I am not sure if this is from fading (it seems very possible, and if this is what your SA is saying I trust that.), or if this is how it was to start. But in any case, yes, mine is not a very pink gold anymore. I should really go in and compare it to a brand new RG Love. I have tried some YG pieces at Cartier and they are still more yellow than my bracelet. HTH!




Thanks dear for the invite. Interesting about the Cartier jewelry. Maybe I should have not gotten H jewelry instead. Mine is RG but it seems a bit more RG than my mother's Love bracelet with diamonds. Hers is less than one years old. 
I love yours. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thanks dear for the invite. Interesting about the Cartier jewelry. Maybe I should have not gotten H jewelry instead. Mine is RG but it seems a bit more RG than my mother's Love bracelet with diamonds. Hers is less than one years old.
> I love yours. [emoji5]&#65039;



Aww thank you, Sarah! It is my favorite piece of jewelry, I am equally attached to it and my moonstone wedding ring. 

The H jewelry is special also. And your necklace is stunning! Do you have a picture handy to attach so that I can be reminded of exactly how it looks? 

I saw that you are having some trouble with your store. That makes me so upset. You have been such a loyal client, and patient toowhat is wrong with them? 

xo


----------



## Freckles1

dharma said:


> And Freckles....Golly! I laughed out loud when I read your story but was mortified at the same time. I promise if we ever have a martini meet up, you are safe




Dharma I am howling!!! I truly wasn't expecting that sort of "love" from my friend... Crazy friend.....And I am SO jealous of you baking and having a cocktail this evening!!!! I really want a vodka martini with bleu cheese stuffed olives!!! Alas, I cannot!!
I have lost 3 lbs this week though!!! But no booze sucks!! 
Let us know what you are baking!! 
Bring  on 007!!!! DH and I are going to the 11am show!! Next we have Hunger Games and then Star Wars!!! Yeehaw!!!! 
Ladies I have a question!!!!! I want to buy another shawl.... I love my brown and rust colors... Suggestions? I have dark brown halr freckles ( hahah) and I guess "peachy" skin... 
All of your talk about how to care for your scarves got me going!! I like the idea of a scarf drawer... I have some beautiful LV shawls as well. 
This thread has been moving fast today ladies!! 
Hello to everyone!! And welcome to the new ladies! I can feel the holiday cheer starting to find us all!! Yippee!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> Sometimes I think they're trying to drive customers away.  There used to be an old saying: "The customer is always right."  When did it change to "The store is always right"?????




I concur Madam!!! Where is you sweet "winky" pooch... We need him to give us the A OK [emoji190]


----------



## katekluet

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Kate! Hope you're doing ok with the pet stuff-I know that can be rough!
> 
> 
> 
> I think we might have the same CW of TT. 03? I think? It's currently being held hostage from me till early December  I know where it is, I'm not supposed to open it again! I will of course share with you all when I'm finally allowed to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> I do use a Jiffy steamer but only on the silks, I clip the scarves to skirt hangers and use the steam from behind the creases and then fold in half and drape over a velvet pant hanger. Again, it's the clothing store experience-we used to have to steam everything...I got the home steamer from Costco for $50 and it's lasted forever. They stay wrinkle free unless I really knot them up but I only steam when they're store fresh. I find if I just hang them back up the wrinkles go away after a day of hanging.
> 
> 
> 
> My cashmere creases come out once I shake them out of the box. I also wash these so I find if I smooth them nicely when drying, they don't crease or have wrinkles but in theory you could steam them too. The steam has nothing in it and the worst that can happen is some water leaks on the fabric so maybe not on a very vintage silk that might run but all new ones should be totally fine.




Yep we will be twins...and it looks great with camel )


----------



## katekluet

Freckles1 said:


> Dharma I am howling!!! I truly wasn't expecting that sort of "love" from my friend... Crazy friend.....And I am SO jealous of you baking and having a cocktail this evening!!!! I really want a vodka martini with bleu cheese stuffed olives!!! Alas, I cannot!!
> I have lost 3 lbs this week though!!! But no booze sucks!!
> Let us know what you are baking!!
> Bring  on 007!!!! DH and I are going to the 11am show!! Next we have Hunger Games and then Star Wars!!! Yeehaw!!!!
> Ladies I have a question!!!!! I want to buy another shawl.... I love my brown and rust colors... Suggestions? I have dark brown halr freckles ( hahah) and I guess "peachy" skin...
> All of your talk about how to care for your scarves got me going!! I like the idea of a scarf drawer... I have some beautiful LV shawls as well.
> This thread has been moving fast today ladies!!
> Hello to everyone!! And welcome to the new ladies! I can feel the holiday cheer starting to find us all!! Yippee!!!




Freckles, look at the TT shawl MrsO posted....it has those colors and is lovely...when you fold it differently, it becomes two different shawls.
I told my BFF your tale of Aspen and she said, I hope they had separate rooms!


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Hi everyone! So many new "faces" in the cafe! Welcome, Sarah and pocketbookpup!
> I've had such a crazy week but tomorrow I can catch up and relax a bit so I'm looking forward to that. But the night isn't over yet, I have to start baking for DD's bake sale tomorrow so it will be a late night. I wonder if it's dangerous to bake while having a cocktail?
> MrsO, perhaps you can share an easy and yummy recipe? I recall you are quite the baker. And gluten free is fine, originally the principal tried to put a stop to bake sales for health reasons but relented. I think gluten free would be a welcome and inclusive addition to the sale table. May the CDC gods be with you next week! I think we are after the same colors but I like PHW and you like GHW  I'll keep an eye out in my travels for you!
> 
> Sarah, I'm sorry to hear of your SO frustration. When I read stories like this I really can't imagine it happening at the boutiques where I shop. Do you mind if I ask if you are in the US? I hope your DH is able to help, how wonderful of him to offer. I admit that my one SO is black  but it's a black sellier chèvre kelly with a contrast interior. Probably boring to most but special and perfect for me and a forever bag. I realize it's different if it's forced upon you and not your choice.
> 
> Kyokei, I adore your Chloe boots and have been looking at them for a while online. My fear is that my high heel wearing days are pretty much over. Do you find them comfortable for all day or are they more of a "going out" boot for you?
> 
> Hello to everyone, I'll try to catch up tomorrow!  Off to make cupcakes!




Good luck with the cupcakes Dharma! I'm sorry to report that gluten free baking is more akin to an episode of Breaking Bad rather than Barefoot Contessa. It's a chemistry experiment unless you use mixes and even then they can fail because of something ridiculous like weather. I do like the Babycakes Classic cookbook which is vegan and gluten free but there are many, many ingredients used to make up for gluten. 

I can't believe they tried to ban bake sales, I mean I actually can but it seems so silly! 

Yes, fortunately we like the same skins in opposing hardwares so we can remain CDC pals [emoji4] though I still want graphite with PHW because of yours! And I probably would take Beton in either but I think that's going to be a difficult one to find. I'll let you know if I see anything next week too


----------



## Freckles1

katekluet said:


> Freckles, look at the TT shawl MrsO posted....it has those colors and is lovely...when you fold it differently, it becomes two different shawls.
> I told my BFF your tale of Aspen and she said, I hope they had separate rooms!




We did!! That was my only escape!!! But i was still in her condo... So still captive!!


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> Dharma I am howling!!! I truly wasn't expecting that sort of "love" from my friend... Crazy friend.....And I am SO jealous of you baking and having a cocktail this evening!!!! I really want a vodka martini with bleu cheese stuffed olives!!! Alas, I cannot!!
> I have lost 3 lbs this week though!!! But no booze sucks!!
> Let us know what you are baking!!
> Bring  on 007!!!! DH and I are going to the 11am show!! Next we have Hunger Games and then Star Wars!!! Yeehaw!!!!
> Ladies I have a question!!!!! I want to buy another shawl.... I love my brown and rust colors... Suggestions? I have dark brown halr freckles ( hahah) and I guess "peachy" skin...
> All of your talk about how to care for your scarves got me going!! I like the idea of a scarf drawer... I have some beautiful LV shawls as well.
> This thread has been moving fast today ladies!!
> Hello to everyone!! And welcome to the new ladies! I can feel the holiday cheer starting to find us all!! Yippee!!!







katekluet said:


> Freckles, look at the TT shawl MrsO posted....it has those colors and is lovely...when you fold it differently, it becomes two different shawls.
> I told my BFF your tale of Aspen and she said, I hope they had separate rooms!




I agree with Kate, you might like 03 in Tyger but I'm just remembering you got the dark Tyger. Hmm, there is a brown/rust in L'Arbre du Vent. Someone posted it in new purchases. I'm going to look on h.com ...


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> I agree with Kate, you might like 03 in Tyger but I'm just remembering you got the dark Tyger. Hmm, there is a brown/rust in L'Arbre du Vent. Someone posted it in new purchases. I'm going to look on h.com ...




I've been looking... Yep your right MrsO I have the TT 13 .... What about Zebra pegasus 5?  Looking......


----------



## katekluet

Freckles1 said:


> I've been looking... Yep your right MrsO I have the TT 13 .... What about Zebra pegasus 5?  Looking......




Do you have a ZP? It is wonderful! The only one I have two of....


----------



## Kyokei

Dharma, they are very much a comfortable boot. They are chunky heeled and I wear them all the time since getting them. Ive walked quite a bit in them with no issue.

Fabfashion, normally I stick to one SA per brand. I think the SA on my second trip to Hermes was new as she didnt seem to have an official card yet (though she wrote down her name on a card for me), though I got along with her great and think I will continue to shop with her even though her day off is my favorite day to go shopping. Its worth rearranging my schedule for a SA I like.

Hope everyone is doing well and has a great weekend. I am exhausted. Hoping to get some rest come Saturday and Sunday...


----------



## Sarah_sarah

rainneday said:


> Aww thank you, Sarah! It is my favorite piece of jewelry, I am equally attached to it and my moonstone wedding ring.
> 
> 
> 
> The H jewelry is special also. And your necklace is stunning! Do you have a picture handy to attach so that I can be reminded of exactly how it looks?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that you are having some trouble with your store. That makes me so upset. You have been such a loyal client, and patient toowhat is wrong with them?
> 
> 
> 
> xo




I really like the wedding ring. It's a perfect combination. 

Here is a pic. The clasp (it's not really a clasp) is a bit worrisome as once I was sleeping with it and it fell. You can see it doesn't close like other jewelry. Otherwise it is beautiful and I have my eye on a silver CDC. 

The store situation is the last thing I needed. Especially after everything else going on. So many people went to France because my store has much higher prices but I kept going. I am seriously thinking of ending it with them and going to Paris if the SM continues. Maybe it's also an age thing. I am one of the youngest regulars. Maybe I don't fit the bill for certain bags.


----------



## Freckles1

katekluet said:


> Do you have a ZP? It is wonderful! The only one I have two of....




I don't!!! I have a FP and. TT. I think I need. ZP!!!! [emoji12]


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> I don't!!! I have a FP and. TT. I think I need. ZP!!!! [emoji12]



I have ZP in the black and white shawl and maybe because it was my very first shawl, it's my absolute favorite. It folds beautifully and is an interesting design without being too horsey, I'm not into the horse motifs (don't tell H)

If you can find this one, you should snap it up. I think ZP is a great addition to your collection.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Friday, ladies!

Hi dharma and Kate! 

So much to catch up on. 

Freckles, definitely try ZP. I got mine last winter but only starting to wear it now and finding that it's so versatile. What about tapis persans or peuple du vent? I recalled they come in cws that will complement your peach n cream complexion. 

Sarah, I'm with the others. What kind of SO if you can't order something special? You can always get a black bag without a SO unless it's bicolor, contrast stitching or brushed hardware like dharma's. I know it's a hassle to switch store and build a new relationship but may be worth it in the long run. Paris store has the best selection anyways. 

dharma, any chance you can share a pic of your SO bag? It sounds amazing!

Hi to everyone! I'll pop by later.


----------



## Fabfashion

Gellingh said:


> Hi everyone, maybe not the right spot to ask but still it's not worth a thread, does anyone have a Kelly rosegold diamond bracelet and have any issues with it? I consider buying one but I was surprised to have my VCA Perlee opened spontaneously quite a lot and I really wouldn't like to lose a Kelly bracelet worth 10k,, is it safe to wear?



Gellingh, welcome to the cafe! I think xiangxiang has the Kelly rosegold bracelet. You may want to PM her. It's very pretty and looks to be secured. I haven't heard from anyone that it comes lose.



Sarah_sarah said:


> I really like the wedding ring. It's a perfect combination.
> 
> Here is a pic. The clasp (it's not really a clasp) is a bit worrisome as once I was sleeping with it and it fell. You can see it doesn't close like other jewelry. Otherwise it is beautiful and I have my eye on a silver CDC.
> 
> View attachment 3179411
> View attachment 3179415



That's a very beautiful necklace, Sarah!


----------



## Fabfashion

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh! What color is your lindy? I love the lindy.
> 
> Thank you. My chihuahua is named Eli after Eli manning of the ny giants. My husband is a fan. He is 7 and was born the year the Giants won the Super Bowl. He's my baby.
> 
> I am looking at the Cartier trinity pieces- large bangle, earrings and ring. And I have a tank solo but I'd love a two tone tank francaise.



Great name for a little pup!  I like Cartier watches. Tank francaise is very nice. 

My Lindy is in prune. 



rainneday said:


> Hi all! I was skimming the thread and plan to come on later to catch up more. So great to see you here, Sarah_Sarah and Pocketbook Pup!
> 
> I wanted to quickly interject my experience with the cartier Love in RG. I agree with what was said above, mine is RG and it was purchased in 2008, I wear it every single day. The RG at this point is the same color as Hermes YG! Hermes RG looks very pink next to my Love. I am not sure if this is from fading (it seems very possible, and if this is what your SA is saying I trust that.), or if this is how it was to start. But in any case, yes, mine is not a very pink gold anymore. I should really go in and compare it to a brand new RG Love. I have tried some YG pieces at Cartier and they are still more yellow than my bracelet. HTH!



I was talking to the Cartier SA for a whole hour and I thought that her Love bracelet was YG until she said it was RG. Then she showed me RG besides YG and I could see that the RG is a more mellow pinkish YG. It's not super obvious but the distinction can still be seen when put side by side. The YG is way brighter and 'yellow'. She said over time the RG oxidizes and looks less pink. I'm still unsure and I also like the RG Love with sapphires. The WG that I have is with diamonds so I thought may be RG with sapphires will add a different look to it. Although I wonder if I'm just trying to find something to buy. It'll be an anniversary present and I don't have any other ideas. Usually I like watches but am not interested in any particular one at the moment.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Nice to see everyone and welcome Sarah Sarah and Pocketbook Pup.
> 
> Yes, this thread sometimes moves quickly and I usually miss something when I get busy and can't check in.
> 
> 
> *PocketbookPup, *I'm working on a Cartier piece for 2016 myself. I'm having a milestone birthday next year and since I got my dream Kelly this year, I was going to work on a signature bracelet stack for my right hand. I don't wear watches and wear my H bracelets on my left so I was thinking about a partial diamond Juste un Clou in yellow gold with a white gold H CDC pm that I would leave on all the time. I'm just not sure about the diamonds, my only jewelry is my wedding set which is diamonds but sort of the diamond equivalent of jeans and a tee shirt. I need to try them both on a few times. My H SA is becoming a fine jewelry specialist, training in Paris with Pierre Hardy right now so I'm excited for her to come back and fill me in on what she learned. I'm a total H nerd!
> 
> 
> *Fab, *are you thinking about a renewal? You know I would volunteer my expertise to travel to Hawaii to help you out with that
> 
> About scarf organization, I keep my silks steamed and hung over pant hangers in my closet. I keep my shawls in the boxes with their tissue because we have a moth issue in our house. I have their names on the end of the box but I only have 3 cashmere shawls so it's not a huge burden to find them. I'm designing a handbag and scarf built in for our master bedroom that is under construction. If our cabinet guy can do it, I'll have drawers and a place for hanging scarves. DH thinks I'm a nut but in another life I used to design clothing store displays and I want my new closet to look like store-so I don't shop so much!
> 
> Hope you're all having a wonderful day!



Hi MrsO, I'd be very honoured to have you help me out!  Yes, I was inspired by rainneday and thought DH and I could renew our vows when we're in Hawaii next year. It'll be about the same time as our 25th anniv.  Not sure what we'll do yet.

I think someone asked about the scarf collection. I usually wear my scarves as accent for my coats. So I started my collection with a light pink scarf and white with orange. Then after I got a new pale blue coat I thought oh I need a scarf to match the new coat, and then it goes on. Then I learned from some of the ladies here that they matched their scarves with their bags so I thought I need red for my RC, a different shade of blue for my BI, etc. I do make sure that the color looks good on though and have stopped ordering from online because some didn't turn out so well. 

I'm going to order some of the buff paper and start a scarf drawer. May be I'll wear my scarves more often. 4 or 5 of them still have tags on. 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Friday, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dharma and Kate!
> 
> 
> 
> So much to catch up on.
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles, definitely try ZP. I got mine last winter but only starting to wear it now and finding that it's so versatile. What about tapis persans or peuple du vent? I recalled they come in cws that will complement your peach n cream complexion.
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah, I'm with the others. What kind of SO if you can't order something special? You can always get a black bag without a SO unless it's bicolor, contrast stitching or brushed hardware like dharma's. I know it's a hassle to switch store and build a new relationship but may be worth it in the long run. Paris store has the best selection anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> dharma, any chance you can share a pic of your SO bag? It sounds amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone! I'll pop by later.




Happy Friday Fabfashion! 

Thanks for your support. Exactly, it doesn't feel like much of a SO. I will go to another store in two weeks and DH will speak to the SM in the meantime this week. Very true, Paris store is always a pleasure. Not fun to have to change the store because of the SM and still hoping I don't have to but it seems I may need to. 

Oh please dharma share your SO with us. [emoji254]

Thanks. I do like H jewelry and I never thought I would. I guess I am surprised with myself. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> Here I am. Thanks Rainne for letting me know. :flowers I have already been terrible with my ban. [emoji20]



 Well, it's been all of maybe a week (?) since dh brought home some H, so idk how long mine will lastI am already craving a trip to the boutique. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi! Thanks rainneday and Mrs. Owen for the invite to the cafe. I'll try to catch up on the discussions.
> 
> I'm currently on ban after last weeks Paris trip until the spring. And trying to set limits going forward. I have my eye on some Cartier pieces for 2016. But the spring scarves are looking very interesting.
> 
> As Mrs Owen said ban is a good time to focus on other things- family, the holidays, enjoying our current collections. As the last leaves fall in New England and we prepare for winter I'm hoping to also work on my French this season. And this thread is a lovely addition to my downtime.



 At least you went out with a bang! Are you planning to go back to Paris in the Spring?


----------



## rainneday

Fabfashion said:


> Rainneday, we haven't decided what to do yet in HI. I was preoccupied with Halloween and now have to start thinking about Christmas gifts and there's that cottage renovation that I've been intentionally ignoring. Oh, and DH's big Bday is this Saturday. I've looked through some photogs and planners portfolios but still unsure since It'll be just DH, me and our twins. Your renewal ceremony is so inspiring. I'm sure we'll do something but not sure what yet.




Keep us posted on what you decide! I am sure there are even more options on the island that you will be on than where we were. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is interesting. Some people collect the rainbow and some limit themselves to certain colors. I wonder which is best. I do a little of both. I try to vary my collection but I do favor blues and blue greens. As well as neutrals. Which method of collecting do you guys prefer?



I don't have a method. I usually go in thinking that I want one CW and end up with something completely different  Ok, maybe I do have a method, I go for flattering colors. That is what wins me overif it lights up my face, I am sold!


----------



## rainneday

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Nice to see everyone and welcome Sarah Sarah and Pocketbook Pup.
> 
> Yes, this thread sometimes moves quickly and I usually miss something when I get busy and can't check in.
> 
> *Rainne,* thank you about my H collection. I am pretty rigid about the colors I'll buy and wear so it's kept my collection pretty concise. I tend to favor the occasional true red and gray/darker blues/greens but this year I added camel in a bag, a shawl and jacket and love it. Now I'm building up a bit of an olive green thing, I have brown hair and fair skin with a warm tone. It's shameful but I already know my DH's birthday gift to me, a Tyger shawl in Olive/Caramel/Gray that will be perfect with so much of my current wardrobe. I was worried I wouldn't like it and it would be past the exchange window so I made him let me try it on. Then I didn't want to put it back in the box!
> 
> I have quite a few CDCs, they quickly became a signature piece for me and I've amassed a collection of all neutrals, white, gray, navy, black and Rouge H in both color hardwares. I wear one almost everyday. I have my eye out for the many new colors but specifically Bourgone Gator with Gold Hardware. I have two gray already but it would probably be hard to say no to the Gris T or Gris Perle Gators that just came out as well. My dream white is the new Beton Gator but I think that's going to be tough to track down and reserved for VIPs. My store has a lot of regulars that like CDCs as well so it's a long wait usually. Madison has always had something to tempt me in the past. My store understands buying CDCs elsewhere as they're very hard to come by. The embroidered India is such a collectible, a friend of mine has one and it's pretty amazing!



Replace red with purple and I am attracted to the same color scheme.   Oooh, I know which shawl you are talking about! That one is so pretty. So far, of all of my shawls, I get the most use out of my Tyger! Happy early birthday! 

I had to Google the Beton gator, is it a matte finish? I can imagine that this is very unique, I am not an exotics collector, but from what I have seen here they are usually quite shiny. Best of luck on your search! I have only seen the Year of India on tpf, I bet it is irresistible in person!


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> That's what DH is saying. I guess they want me to buy a furniture. Lol. They made a whole SO list. Two different SA's. Then it supposedly was fine. And now I get this. At this point I am done with my store and taking my money to France. :sad





Sarah_sarah said:


> MrsOwen, you are so kind [emoji5]&#65039; I don't want to make this thread negative. Feel so bad.
> 
> My store has always been strange. They changed the SM for the leather goods. So it has not been very positive even for my SA.
> 
> Seems she really wants to make it 'her way or no way at all' and she just envisions me with certain colours etc of which a kelly gold was not one of then. Can I have no say in that? I mean some of the regulars have switched to Paris and I stayed. Someone slap me for being stupid and young.
> 
> I have one K in epsom waiting for me. Again in epsom because SM does not like togo. She has ordered clemence and epsom a lot.
> 
> Hoping DH will figure things with her. Meantime where do I boy H items from? I will be forced on H ban island [emoji178]



Oh Sarah, this is awful. Again with the furniture, wasn't this an issue at that store before? I don't like how they weren't up front about this, you already had your colors, leather picked out and then to drop this on you is very unfair. Can you speak candidly with your SA and explain that you had budgeted for the Kelly and not also a large furniture purchase (at this time)? I am very open with my SA and she knows what amounts I am comfortable with spending. Maybe a trip to SF is in order for you


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> I really like the wedding ring. It's a perfect combination.
> 
> Here is a pic. The clasp (it's not really a clasp) is a bit worrisome as once I was sleeping with it and it fell. You can see it doesn't close like other jewelry. Otherwise it is beautiful and I have my eye on a silver CDC.
> 
> The store situation is the last thing I needed. Especially after everything else going on. So many people went to France because my store has much higher prices but I kept going. I am seriously thinking of ending it with them and going to Paris if the SM continues. Maybe it's also an age thing. I am one of the youngest regulars. Maybe I don't fit the bill for certain bags.
> 
> View attachment 3179411
> View attachment 3179415




So very beautiful! Ok, so I had a bracelet with that same type of clasp and it did fall off and get lost (it was later found and returned), so I can sympathize. I don't know if much can be done about that. Is this only time that it fell off? I tried the thin silver CdC, it wasn't the right look for me but it was comfortable.


----------



## rainneday

Fabfashion said:


> I was talking to the Cartier SA for a whole hour and I thought that her Love bracelet was YG until she said it was RG. Then she showed me RG besides YG and I could see that the RG is a more mellow pinkish YG. It's not super obvious but the distinction can still be seen when put side by side. The YG is way brighter and 'yellow'. She said over time the RG oxidizes and looks less pink. I'm still unsure and I also like the RG Love with sapphires. The WG that I have is with diamonds so I thought may be RG with sapphires will add a different look to it. Although I wonder if I'm just trying to find something to buy. It'll be an anniversary present and I don't have any other ideas. Usually I like watches but am not interested in any particular one at the moment.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I agree with all of this, the yellow gold is much more of a bright yellow. The RG almost matches my skin tone, which is why I chose this color, even with the fading it still blends in nicely. 

Sapphires would be a lovely addition. You really can't go wrong...


----------



## katekluet

MrsO, thank you so much for the steamer and hanging info. I do find that after hanging mine, the wrinkles from wearing them  hang out. 
I have a box that is also put away til Christmas....I've been very good about not opening it up to admire it  it's a raisin GHW SOKelly, was just reading on another thread how versatile raisin is, hurray.
What is everyone doing this weekend? We are going to an olive oil pressing and party, should be great and delicious fun.


----------



## Freckles1

Happy Weekend ladies!!!
My beautiful Bleus D' Ailleurs mugs arrived!!
The trip to Aspen was not one for the faint of heart..... These mugs will always make me chuckle a little bit.... And shake my head and think " lord Jesus what was she thinking!!"
Ha ha!!! 


PS DH and I saw James Bond this morning. I really enjoyed it!! Brought the storylines all together. I thought Sam Mendes did a nice job. And well Daniel Craig is still HOT stuff if you ask me [emoji12]


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Happy Weekend ladies!!!
> My beautiful Bleus D' Ailleurs mugs arrived!!
> The trip to Aspen was not one for the faint of heart..... These mugs will always make me chuckle a little bit.... And shake my head and think " lord Jesus what was she thinking!!"
> Ha ha!!!
> View attachment 3179974
> 
> PS DH and I saw James Bond this morning. I really enjoyed it!! Brought the storylines all together. I thought Sam Mendes did a nice job. And well Daniel Craig is still HOT stuff if you ask me [emoji12]



Beautiful mugs, freckles! At least you'll let these ones near your lips. Lol.


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> Happy Weekend ladies!!!
> My beautiful Bleus D' Ailleurs mugs arrived!!
> The trip to Aspen was not one for the faint of heart..... These mugs will always make me chuckle a little bit.... And shake my head and think " lord Jesus what was she thinking!!"
> Ha ha!!!
> View attachment 3179974
> 
> PS DH and I saw James Bond this morning. I really enjoyed it!! Brought the storylines all together. I thought Sam Mendes did a nice job. And well Daniel Craig is still HOT stuff if you ask me [emoji12]



Beautiful mugs! I keep going back to the mugs on the H site myself since I am a big tea and coffee drinker. Please let us know how you enjoy them.


----------



## katekluet

Fabfashion said:


> Beautiful mugs, freckles! At least you'll let these ones near your lips. Lol.



Fab, you really made me laugh!
Kyokei, we have the H deco mugs put away for Christmas gifts for us, they are dishwasher safe which is nice. I find porcelain mugs keep things hot longer.


----------



## MYH

Hi ladies!  I've been away this week in SF visiting my little sis and heard there was a party going on over here.  I will forewarn everybody that I am the WORST at sticking to a ban.  There's always something (big or small) that I can find to fall in love with at H. I picked up something unusual this week at the SF store.  It's not a big deal (like a bag) but something small and bicolor.  I could not resist it especially since DH and I travel alot and it will be helpful. Also, I have something else to confess.  Again, not a big purchase but something small I found on eBay so in an early morning stupor pre-coffee/tea, I decided to buy it now! If you gals want to kick me out now of the cafe, I would totally understand.  So, any guesses?


----------



## Fabfashion

MYH said:


> Hi ladies!  I've been away this week in SF visiting my little sis and heard there was a party going on over here.  I will forewarn everybody that I am the WORST at sticking to a ban.  There's always something (big or small) that I can find to fall in love with at H. I picked up something unusual this week at the SF store.  It's not a big deal (like a bag) but something small and bicolor.  I could not resist it especially since DH and I travel alot and it will be helpful. Also, I have something else to confess.  Again, not a big purchase but something small I found on eBay so in an early morning stupor pre-coffee/tea, I decided to buy it now! If you gals want to kick me out now of the cafe, I would totally understand.  So, any guesses?



Welcome, MYH! So glad you can join us H addicts, um I meant the cafe!  I've been enjoying your scarf thread. Ooooh, you piqued my interest. I'm so bad at guessing. What could it be? A wallet, Dogon? Coin purse? Please share with us. I can't wait to see what you've got! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Moirai

*Hello and Happy Friday, everyone!*


*Sarah_sarah, Pocketbook Pup, Gellingh, and MYH* - Welcome to the cafe! Wonderful to have you ladies here!

*MYH*, Love, love your scarf thread!!! I'm not good at guessing, so I am curious - what did you buy?

*Sarah*, Sorry to hear about your SO problem. Hope it works out. Good thing Paris is a close option. Your necklace is lovely!

*Pocketbook Pup*, Congrats on your successful Paris trip! Your GT Kelly is gorgeous as well as your other H items. I love the silver cuff. How do you like it so far? How was Paris in October? I am itching to go but my work and family schedule won't allow a trip until next summer. Did you buy other non-H items in Paris since the exchange rate is so favorable?

*dharma*, Your SO chevre sounds wonderful. Would love to see it.

*Fab*, Happy pre-anniversary! My 25th is also next year. We haven't decided where DH and I will go, but I'm thinking Paris. He would probably prefer somewhere more relaxing. My family and I love Hawaii and we have visited the major islands, so if I can be of help, let me know.

*Kyokei*, Hope you are getting the chance to relax now after a tough week. So glad it's Friday. There are several cws of L"A du Vent I am interested in, mostly pink tones and bright colors. I wear mostly dark neutrals but for some reason always attracted to bright color scarves like fushia. I'll see if I can post the cw I'm interested in.

*Freckles*, Those mugs are lovely! Glad you like the Bond film. I'm a big Daniel Craig - Bond fan, too.

*Gellingh*, I don't have this piece, but Fab answered your question and pointed you in the right direction. Good luck.




Sarah_sarah said:


> Here I am. Thanks Rainne for letting me know. :flowers I have already been terrible with my ban. [emoji20]





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi! Thanks rainneday and Mrs. Owen for the invite to the cafe. I'll try to catch up on the discussions.
> I'm currently on ban after last weeks Paris trip until the spring. And trying to set limits going forward. I have my eye on some Cartier pieces for 2016. But the spring scarves are looking very interesting.
> As Mrs Owen said ban is a good time to focus on other things- family, the holidays, enjoying our current collections. As the last leaves fall in New England and we prepare for winter I'm hoping to also work on my French this season. And this thread is a lovely addition to my downtime.





Gellingh said:


> Hi everyone, maybe not the right spot to ask but still it's not worth a thread, does anyone have a Kelly rosegold diamond bracelet and have any issues with it? I consider buying one but I was surprised to have my VCA Perlee opened spontaneously quite a lot and I really wouldn't like to lose a Kelly bracelet worth 10k,, is it safe to wear?





MYH said:


> Hi ladies!  I've been away this week in SF visiting my little sis and heard there was a party going on over here.  I will forewarn everybody that I am the WORST at sticking to a ban.  There's always something (big or small) that I can find to fall in love with at H. I picked up something unusual this week at the SF store.  It's not a big deal (like a bag) but something small and bicolor.  I could not resist it especially since DH and I travel alot and it will be helpful. Also, I have something else to confess.  Again, not a big purchase but something small I found on eBay so in an early morning stupor pre-coffee/tea, I decided to buy it now! If you gals want to kick me out now of the cafe, I would totally understand.  So, any guesses?


----------



## Kyokei

*katekluet*, I am a big tea drinker and collect loose teas, so I  tend to get a lot of use out of mugs, teacups, and teapots. I am trying to stay away from buying any homeware at the moment but the H site has a few things I like. I need to stay away from the &#8220;home&#8221; section of the website and focus on scarves and maybe another bracelet&#8230;. but I am tempted nonetheless.

*MYH*, I&#8217;m also a terrible guesser but interested in hearing about what you bought.

*Moirai*, thanks! I hope you get to have a relaxing weekend as well. The next two months or so will be very stressful for me it seems. I&#8217;d love to see the CW. I haven&#8217;t found which kinds of scarf colors I am mostly drawn to so far and am mostly winging it for now. I spent a lot of time debating about a fuchsia scarf but ended up saying I&#8217;d think about it. It was very nice, but I am not sure if I can pull it off or if it would look out of place. I will probably come back to look at it once more.

Hope everyone in the cafe has a good weekend. Does anyone have any interesting plans?


----------



## Fabfashion

Moirai said:


> *Hello and Happy Friday, everyone!*
> 
> 
> *Sarah_sarah, Pocketbook Pup, Gellingh, and MYH* - Welcome to the cafe! Wonderful to have you ladies here!
> 
> *MYH*, Love, love your scarf thread!!! I'm not good at guessing, so I am curious - what did you buy?
> 
> *Sarah*, Sorry to hear about your SO problem. Hope it works out. Good thing Paris is a close option. Your necklace is lovely!
> 
> *Pocketbook Pup*, Congrats on your successful Paris trip! Your GT Kelly is gorgeous as well as your other H items. I love the silver cuff. How do you like it so far? How was Paris in October? I am itching to go but my work and family schedule won't allow a trip until next summer. Did you buy other non-H items in Paris since the exchange rate is so favorable?
> 
> *dharma*, Your SO chevre sounds wonderful. Would love to see it.
> 
> *Fab*, Happy pre-anniversary! My 25th is also next year. We haven't decided where DH and I will go, but I'm thinking Paris. He would probably prefer somewhere more relaxing. My family and I love Hawaii and we have visited the major islands, so if I can be of help, let me know.
> 
> *Kyokei*, Hope you are getting the chance to relax now after a tough week. So glad it's Friday. There are several cws of L"A du Vent I am interested in, mostly pink tones and bright colors. I wear mostly dark neutrals but for some reason always attracted to bright color scarves like fushia. I'll see if I can post the cw I'm interested in.
> 
> *Freckles*, Those mugs are lovely! Glad you like the Bond film. I'm a big Daniel Craig - Bond fan, too.
> 
> *Gellingh*, I don't have this piece, but Fab answered your question and pointed you in the right direction. Good luck.



Thank you so much for the well wishes and your sweet offer, Moirai. You're super sweet.  Happy pre-Anniversary to you too!!! Paris will be magical.


----------



## Fabfashion

Kyokei said:


> *katekluet*, I am a big tea drinker and collect loose teas, so I  tend to get a lot of use out of mugs, teacups, and teapots. I am trying to stay away from buying any homeware at the moment but the H site has a few things I like. I need to stay away from the home section of the website and focus on scarves and maybe another bracelet. but I am tempted nonetheless.
> 
> *MYH*, Im also a terrible guesser but interested in hearing about what you bought.
> 
> *Moirai*, thanks! I hope you get to have a relaxing weekend as well. The next two months or so will be very stressful for me it seems. Id love to see the CW. I havent found which kinds of scarf colors I am mostly drawn to so far and am mostly winging it for now. I spent a lot of time debating about a fuchsia scarf but ended up saying Id think about it. It was very nice, but I am not sure if I can pull it off or if it would look out of place. I will probably come back to look at it once more.
> 
> Hope everyone in the cafe has a good weekend. Does anyone have any interesting plans?



Hi Kyokei, tomorrow is my DH's 'big' birthday. We already celebrated when we were in Europe in September. So tomorrow we're having just a little gathering with DH's parents, his older bro and younger sis and their families plus 2 family friends that we knew before we were married. It will be a cozy affair at our favourite Peking duck restaurant. DDs requested a vanilla cream cake so that's what we'll be having. 

Hope everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## katekluet

MYH said:


> Hi ladies!  I've been away this week in SF visiting my little sis and heard there was a party going on over here.  I will forewarn everybody that I am the WORST at sticking to a ban.  There's always something (big or small) that I can find to fall in love with at H. I picked up something unusual this week at the SF store.  It's not a big deal (like a bag) but something small and bicolor.  I could not resist it especially since DH and I travel alot and it will be helpful. Also, I have something else to confess.  Again, not a big purchase but something small I found on eBay so in an early morning stupor pre-coffee/tea, I decided to buy it now! If you gals want to kick me out now of the cafe, I would totally understand.  So, any guesses?




MYH, I remember your darling little sis from the Vegas meetup! Tell her HI for me. And you visited my H home store...is it a passport holder?
Good to see you in the cafe


----------



## Kyokei

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Kyokei, tomorrow is my DH's 'big' birthday. We already celebrated when we were in Europe in September. So tomorrow we're having just a little gathering with DH's parents, his older bro and younger sis and their families plus 2 family friends that we knew before we were married. It will be a cozy affair at our favourite Peking duck restaurant. DDs requested a vanilla cream cake so that's what we'll be having.
> 
> Hope everyone have a great weekend!



Oh, that sounds like a lot of fun, both the celebration in Europe and the gathering. Peking duck is a great choice for a birthday dinner. Have a great time!


----------



## Moirai

Kyokei said:


> *Moirai*, thanks! I hope you get to have a relaxing weekend as well. The next two months or so will be very stressful for me it seems. Id love to see the CW. I havent found which kinds of scarf colors I am mostly drawn to so far and am mostly winging it for now. I spent a lot of time debating about a fuchsia scarf but ended up saying Id think about it. It was very nice, but I am not sure if I can pull it off or if it would look out of place. I will probably come back to look at it once more.



Hi Kyokei, 
Here's pics of some of the scarves and shawls that have caught my eye. My iPad won't allow me to upload together. L'Arbre du Vent cw 1 and 11. I actually might wear it this way if l do get.


----------



## Moirai

Kyokei, Here's more. Cw 12. I also like Cavaliers du Caucase cw7.


----------



## Moirai

Collections Imperiales cw 3 and 15. Sorry, these pics are big.


----------



## Kyokei

Nice choices, Moirai. I loved the looks of CW 12 online.
Cavaliers du Caucase is very nice too and the knot the model is wearing for it is gorgeous. I will have to check it out in CW 6, 14, and 16 if my store has it next time I go.
And I love love love Collections Imperiales! This one has too many beautiful CWs.

Somehow the amount of scarves I want to check out in person increases every time I come on here or go to H.com.


----------



## Moirai

Kyokei said:


> Nice choices, Moirai. I loved the looks of CW 12 online.
> Cavaliers du Caucase is very nice too and the knot the model is wearing for it is gorgeous. I will have to check it out in CW 6, 14, and 16 if my store has it next time I go.
> And I love love love Collections Imperiales! This one has too many beautiful CWs.
> Somehow the amount of scarves I want to check out in person increases every time I come on here or go to H.com.



That last part is so true! 
I also like CdC cw 14. Again pink. It would not surprise me if none of these brights look good on me and I leave with a dark cw or b/w.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Thanks Fabfashion for your advice and it's nice to welcome me!


----------



## Freckles1

Moirai said:


> Kyokei, Here's more. Cw 12. I also like Cavaliers du Caucase cw7.







Moirai said:


> Collections Imperiales cw 3 and 15. Sorry, these pics are big.




These are gorgeous Moirai!!! More Cw's to ponder.....


----------



## dharma

Morning cafe! Welcome rainne, MYH  and Gellingh 
The cupcakes sold out, I made mini dark chocolate fudge cakes with dark chocolate icing. I didn't feel they were my best, because I had to substitute the chocolate that I usually use with a different brand but I don't think high school kids are so picky, lol.

MrsO, thanks for the gluton free baking advice, it sounds challenging. When I was a kid, my Mom was Gluten free and this was wayyyyyy before anyone knew what it even meant. I was raised on rice flour foods, I can still taste those pancakes if I close my eyes  I never paid attention to how she made things, only knew that we ate differently from my friends and never had packaged or processed foods. I thought it sucked but now I know better!




katekluet said:


> Fab, you really made me laugh!
> Kyokei, we have the H deco mugs put away for Christmas gifts for us, they are dishwasher safe which is nice. I find porcelain mugs keep things hot longer.


Kate, I love the Art Deco mugs! What a great Christmas gift for yourself!




Fabfashion said:


> My Lindy is in prune.


FabF, my lindy is also prune! Great minds think alike  I hope you have a great bday celebration for DH today!



Freckles1 said:


> Happy Weekend ladies!!!
> My beautiful Bleus D' Ailleurs mugs arrived!!
> The trip to Aspen was not one for the faint of heart..... These mugs will always make me chuckle a little bit.... And shake my head and think " lord Jesus what was she thinking!!"
> Ha ha!!!
> View attachment 3179974
> 
> PS DH and I saw James Bond this morning. I really enjoyed it!! Brought the storylines all together. I thought Sam Mendes did a nice job. And well Daniel Craig is still HOT stuff if you ask me [emoji12]


Gorgeous!  All this porcelain is killing me! H never stops tempting us. We are hoping to see James Bond tonight, I'm glad you give it a thumbs up.

Sarah, I love your necklace! It's beautiful, and delicate enough to become a daily signature piece. I love the photo too, you are very lovely ( I hope that doesn't sound creepy)


----------



## dharma

Moirai said:


> That last part is so true!
> I also like CdC cw 14. Again pink. It would not surprise me if none of these brights look good on me and I leave with a dark cw or b/w.



Gorgeous choices, Moirai! When will you be able to try them? I try now and then to branch out with a bright color. It's nice to have the option, especially if your wardrobe is neutral. Looking forward to seeing what you decide!


----------



## dharma

Moirai said:


> *Hello and Happy Friday, everyone!*
> 
> 
> *dharma*, Your SO chevre sounds wonderful. Would love to see it.






Fabfashion said:


> Happy Friday, ladies!
> 
> Hi dharma and Kate!
> 
> dharma, any chance you can share a pic of your SO bag? It sounds amazing!
> 
> Hi to everyone! I'll pop by later.





Sarah_sarah said:


> Happy Friday Fabfashion!
> 
> Oh please dharma share your SO with us. [emoji254]



Here is a pic I took a while ago, it's difficult to show the interior of a sellier Kelly, so it's closed. The inside is etoupe. I'm really not into brights or red so it's perfect for me. I love muted pastels but none were available at the time. It works perfectly with my wardrobe which is a mix of dark Rick Owens shades of dirt, rich Dries VN pieces and sweaters with leather pants. I love chèvre and highly recommend it for a sellier, it's very special. It's a 28.


----------



## dharma

Here's a peek of the etoupe


----------



## dharma

Does any one have and use a kitchenaid stand mixer? I was thinking it might make baking easier but can't decide if it's worth it or just counter clutter. Would love to hear opinions and if it's useful for tasks other than baked goods. I really don't need to make cookies more convenient in my diet!


----------



## Freckles1

dharma said:


> Does any one have and use a kitchenaid stand mixer? I was thinking it might make baking easier but can't decide if it's worth it or just counter clutter. Would love to hear opinions and if it's useful for tasks other than baked goods. I really don't need to make cookies more convenient in my diet!




Dharma my kitchenaid mixer is 20 years old and I love it!!! It's in great shape!! Mine came with a whisk, a kneader and another piece I can only describe as another whisk of sorts... It's the best piece to use for cookie batter... 
I have used it to mix my lasagna ingredients and different sauces instead of the blender...


----------



## Moirai

*Good morning, Cafe!* 

*rainneday*, I remember the beautiful pics of your vow renewal. Where were you in Hawaii?

*Freckles*, Yes, so many cw's...so little restraint, lol. 

*dharma*, WOW! Kelly is gorgeous. Perfect to go with everything. Love your style, esp sweater with leather pants. 
As for the scarves, I won't be going to H store until next month when I have a meeting in that area, also waiting for DD to join me. I have been well trained in delayed gratification .
I have had a Kitchenaid mixer for over 15 years, same one. It is very useful if you bake a lot and in large batches. Less strain on the wrist and hand compare to holding a hand-held mixer. I use it for those reasons, and will use a hand-held mixer for little stuff. You can also buy attachments for other purposes but I don't use those. Highly recommended if you are an avid baker. I actually have two metal bowls for different dough.

*Fab*, Have a great time tonight for DH's birthday. Peking duck is delicious!

BTW, ladies, when you purchase a scarf at H, does one get a fresh one from the back or the one on display/in the case?

*Hi to everyone else!*




rainneday said:


> Hi, Moirai, thank you so much!  This thread seems to move quickly, I am already trying to catch up





Freckles1 said:


> These are gorgeous Moirai!!! More Cw's to ponder.....





dharma said:


> Gorgeous choices, Moirai! When will you be able to try them? I try now and then to branch out with a bright color. It's nice to have the option, especially if your wardrobe is neutral. Looking forward to seeing what you decide!


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Does any one have and use a kitchenaid stand mixer? I was thinking it might make baking easier but can't decide if it's worth it or just counter clutter. Would love to hear opinions and if it's useful for tasks other than baked goods. I really don't need to make cookies more convenient in my diet!



Hi Dharma,

Glad to hear the cupcakes were a hit! That's amazing that your mom managed gluten free with the more limited options, it's gotten so much easier just in the last 7 years since my diagnosis but I can totally relate, we were a no sugar/no processed foods family for a long time and I always had the weirdest snacks/lunches. 

I mainly make a few things well: cookies, savory GF puff pastry, baked donuts and French macarons. You cannot make macarons without a stand mixer in my opinion but I can't say I use mine for much more than baking but I'm also not a huge cook. DH got me the limited edition copper Kitchen Aid from Williams Sonoma when we moved into our new house but  we designed the baking station to specifically have it on the counter. It's next to the ovens and is so pretty. If I was in our old smaller kitchen I probably wouldn't want to keep it out because it's bulky but they're also really heavy so moving it would be a pain. Mine is the really big one though but most of my girlfriends have them out all the time in colors to complement their kitchen decor. What's another accessory? 

Love seeing your SO Kelly, it's so gorgeous!


----------



## katekluet

dharma said:


> Does any one have and use a kitchenaid stand mixer? I was thinking it might make baking easier but can't decide if it's worth it or just counter clutter. Would love to hear opinions and if it's useful for tasks other than baked goods. I really don't need to make cookies more convenient in my diet!




Dharma, my first kitchen aid is now about thirty years old, my daughter has it and it is still going strong. My current one is also wonderful. They are heavy to lift onto the counter if you don't want them out all the time. Wonderful machines and sturdy workhorses...great for bread baking too.


----------



## katekluet

Moirai said:


> *Good morning, Cafe!*
> 
> 
> 
> *rainneday*, I remember the beautiful pics of your vow renewal. Where were you in Hawaii?
> 
> 
> 
> *Freckles*, Yes, so many cw's...so little restraint, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> *dharma*, WOW! Kelly is gorgeous. Perfect to go with everything. Love your style, esp sweater with leather pants.
> 
> As for the scarves, I won't be going to H store until next month when I have a meeting in that area, also waiting for DD to join me. I have been well trained in delayed gratification .
> 
> I have had a Kitchenaid mixer for over 15 years, same one. It is very useful if you bake a lot and in large batches. Less strain on the wrist and hand compare to holding a hand-held mixer. I use it for those reasons, and will use a hand-held mixer for little stuff. You can also buy attachments for other purposes but I don't use those. Highly recommended if you are an avid baker. I actually have two metal bowls for different dough.
> 
> 
> 
> *Fab*, Have a great time tonight for DH's birthday. Peking duck is delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, ladies, when you purchase a scarf at H, does one get a fresh one from the back or the one on display/in the case?
> 
> 
> 
> *Hi to everyone else!*




Moral, my SA always gets me a fresh scarf unless the one in the display case is the last one they have.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Saturday, ladies. Waiting for DDs to finish their piano lesson. It's their very first one! They've had music lesson at their school before but this is their first private lesson. Perhaps Mozart in the making. Lol. 

Dharma, your Kelly is divine! Love it!  perfect combination. I wish I can do an SO. I'd love a black 28K but with a different color lining. Your cupcake sounds delish! I wish I can bake but may be that's a good thing or I'll be baking and eating all day.  Happy to be your twin on the prune Lindy. 

Moirai, you have such restraint. It'll be so fun when you go H shopping with your DD. I like all the scarves in the pics. I love pink and purples. They always brighten my skin. I My SA brings the scarves out from the drawer. Our store doesn't have a lot of stock so the scarves get laid out in the drawers unless they have a few of the same cw. In that case, my SA gets me one that's still wrapped in plastic. If she sets something aside for me, then it's still in the original plastic when I go to see it. 

Kyokei, I think you'll know which scarf to bring home when you put it on and it brightens your complexion and makes you glow. I know it's the one when I just can't put it down. 

We're off to dim sum with another family. Yum!

Have a great day!


----------



## Moirai

Thank you, Kate and Fab, for your replies on the scarf.

Fab, dim sum is so yummy! Have a great time.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

I was trying to post earlier but then I had a client meeting and then drama with a person I do business with due to some silly miscommunication. Email is so challenging with tones and such. I know it's easy to misinterpret but this person is doing work for me and I just got fed up their demanding tone of email. I guess I might be a little stressed just due to a pile of work. I'm going to stay at the studio with the shop cats and try to clear my desk off so that next week I can enjoy a few personal days. 

*Fab*, I hope you have a wonderful birthday celebration for your DH and a great time this weekend! Here's hoping one of your DDs is a piano prodigy too! I played drums for a long time but I wasn't a natural and eventually gave up. I was in both a punk band and the school marching band, so I got made fun of on both sides!

*Moirai*, I love the scarves you're considering but I agree that they need to be tried on. I've been fortunate that most of the ones I've ordered look good on me but I know my colors well. One surprise I had was the dark bronze/black Tapis Persans. I was obsessed with it but when I tried it on it just did not flatter me. The one with red/orange looked so much better so I got that one and it's one of my absolute favorites. I'm excited to see what you end up with, any of these would be great additions. Usually, my store saves my requests in the plastic bags in the back. I don't think I've bought one from the drawers but I'm not opposed to it. I would look them over carefully especially cashmere to make sure it's not got any pulls from try ons. 

*Kate,* you're so good to save your Raisin So Kelly till Christmas. I am shameful with that stuff. When we were getting married my wedding band came in months early and DH found me sitting in his office trying it on (several times) I tried to convince him to just let me wear it around the house but he didn't go for it. Only a few more weeks till I get my shawl! 

*Dharma*, your Kelly is a stunner. I remember when it came in! I'm glad you love it so much. I think I need a chèvre bag in my life at some point. 

*Freckles*, love the mugs and they'll have quite a memory attached to them. If I have another awesome year at work I'm going to buy a starter set of the Ikat for a tea service. I love that design so much and if I put in my office, serve clients tea one time Bingo-tax deduction!!! Oh how I wish I could find ways to use more H items in my work...

*Kyokei,* hope you're getting to rest up this weekend!

Ok all, it's back to work for me so I can enjoy my Sunday.


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to post earlier but then I had a client meeting and then drama with a person I do business with due to some silly miscommunication. Email is so challenging with tones and such. I know it's easy to misinterpret but this person is doing work for me and I just got fed up their demanding tone of email. I guess I might be a little stressed just due to a pile of work. I'm going to stay at the studio with the shop cats and try to clear my desk off so that next week I can enjoy a few personal days.
> 
> 
> 
> *Fab*, I hope you have a wonderful birthday celebration for your DH and a great time this weekend! Here's hoping one of your DDs is a piano prodigy too! I played drums for a long time but I wasn't a natural and eventually gave up. I was in both a punk band and the school marching band, so I got made fun of on both sides!
> 
> 
> 
> *Moirai*, I love the scarves you're considering but I agree that they need to be tried on. I've been fortunate that most of the ones I've ordered look good on me but I know my colors well. One surprise I had was the dark bronze/black Tapis Persans. I was obsessed with it but when I tried it on it just did not flatter me. The one with red/orange looked so much better so I got that one and it's one of my absolute favorites. I'm excited to see what you end up with, any of these would be great additions. Usually, my store saves my requests in the plastic bags in the back. I don't think I've bought one from the drawers but I'm not opposed to it. I would look them over carefully especially cashmere to make sure it's not got any pulls from try ons.
> 
> 
> 
> *Kate,* you're so good to save your Raisin So Kelly till Christmas. I am shameful with that stuff. When we were getting married my wedding band came in months early and DH found me sitting in his office trying it on (several times) I tried to convince him to just let me wear it around the house but he didn't go for it. Only a few more weeks till I get my shawl!
> 
> 
> 
> *Dharma*, your Kelly is a stunner. I remember when it came in! I'm glad you love it so much. I think I need a chèvre bag in my life at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> *Freckles*, love the mugs and they'll have quite a memory attached to them. If I have another awesome year at work I'm going to buy a starter set of the Ikat for a tea service. I love that design so much and if I put in my office, serve clients tea one time Bingo-tax deduction!!! Oh how I wish I could find ways to use more H items in my work...
> 
> 
> 
> *Kyokei,* hope you're getting to rest up this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok all, it's back to work for me so I can enjoy my Sunday.




MrsO you are a brilliant woman!! Of course you have to get the tea set!!! Write off for sure. Even if you only use it for one client!
I've been wondering how the shop kittys were? Do tell! Any naughty behavior? 
I agree with you about email .... And texting. I have to pick up the phone so I can truly understand someones tone. I have explained this to both of my children. When in doubt, dial em' up!!! 
I love that you were in marching band and a punk rock band!!! You're my kind of gal. We talk to our kids about being "floaters" - hang with everybody!!! No need for a "clic"  certain people will be remembers for "peaking" in high school and hanging with a certain crowd. We say don't do it!! 
DH and I joke that we still haven't "peaked" haha ... Um we are mid 40's ... We've probably peaked. Oh well [emoji12]
Good luck working today!!!


----------



## Kyokei

Hello cafe!

Dharma, I love your SO Kelly! And I enjoy Rick Owens too. I bet the two look excellent paired together.

Fabfashion, how did the piano lesson go? Dim sum is delicious. Thanks to this thread I&#8217;m now craving dim sum and Peking duck. You are 100% right about the scarves. I know a purchase of anything is right for me when I can&#8217;t stop thinking about it. One of the scarves I went back a second time for because I couldn&#8217;t forget about it after buying my first.

MrsOwen, it&#8217;s true that email can lead to a lot of miscommunications. Hope that everything worked out and you can enjoy your personal days next week. I had to get a lot of work done today (and still do) so this weekend isn&#8217;t as relaxing as I thought it would be, but I have two fun events coming up, one next week and one the week after that I am looking forward to. I am curious about the band!

Freckles, that is a great thing to tell your children. Schools can indeed get very cliquey.


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> *Moirai*, I love the scarves you're considering but I agree that they need to be tried on. I've been fortunate that most of the ones I've ordered look good on me but I know my colors well. One surprise I had was the dark bronze/black Tapis Persans. I was obsessed with it but when I tried it on it just did not flatter me. The one with red/orange looked so much better so I got that one and it's one of my absolute favorites. I'm excited to see what you end up with, any of these would be great additions. Usually, my store saves my requests in the plastic bags in the back. I don't think I've bought one from the drawers but I'm not opposed to it. I would look them over carefully especially cashmere to make sure it's not got any pulls from try ons.
> 
> *Freckles*, love the mugs and they'll have quite a memory attached to them. If I have another awesome year at work I'm going to buy a starter set of the Ikat for a tea service. I love that design so much and if I put in my office, serve clients tea one time Bingo-tax deduction!!! Oh how I wish I could find ways to use more H items in my work...
> 
> Ok all, it's back to work for me so I can enjoy my Sunday.



Thanks, MrsO, for the advice. I will keep that in mind to check the shawls. In regards to the tea set, I like the way you think! Don't your clients also get chilly in your office and need a shawl or two to keep warm during meetings?


----------



## MYH

Hello there! Thanks all for the warm  welcome and for the sweet compliments on my scarf showcase thread. I've been traveling this week and won't get home until Monday when I'll respond to everyone properly and add to my scarf showcase thread. Didn't want to leave everyone hanging with my impulse purchase riddle so I wanted to pop in and do a quick reveal. The passport cover was a good guess! But actually it's a leather snap jewelry tray that packs flat. My DH is always saying he's so afraid I'm going to lose my earrings, rings, bracelets, necklaces, etc when I travel so I got this little tray to help me keep everything together. It's gold and yellow with perforated holes in the middle and so cute and useful! H got me again!


----------



## Kyokei

Hello cafe.... I just had my first frightening H experience. I was ordering a cup of coffee tonight after dinner and as I was sitting there drinking it, a server spilt a bunch of liquid over me on accident. I was wearing Tyger Tyger and of course jumped up the minute I felt it splash on my face. Luckily the scarf was safe and I managed to jump out of the way for most of it. My jacket wasn't as lucky, but I wasn't worried about that. Of course, everyone looked at me like I was crazy when I ran to the napkins to get anything that might have splashed on the silk off.

*MYH*, I love that!!! What a great and fun purchase. To be honest, the beautiful scarves and the fun, whimsical pieces like that tray, Petit H, the Clickazoos etc was what first piqued my interest about Hermes. I hope you enjoy your travels and can't wait to see what you add to your scarf thread.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

rainneday said:


> So very beautiful! Ok, so I had a bracelet with that same type of clasp and it did fall off and get lost (it was later found and returned), so I can sympathize. I don't know if much can be done about that. Is this only time that it fell off? I tried the thin silver CdC, it wasn't the right look for me but it was comfortable.




That was the only time. You should try the original sized CDC in silver. It is heavy at first and so hard to get on and off but she is a pretty. Also looks nice with GHW B. The thin ones also didn't work for me either. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji93]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

dharma said:


> Here's a peek of the etoupe




Such a beauty. I also would have done the etoupe for this one. She is special. 
I also do RO but I am also adding colour more and more. Glad to meet a fellow lover of RO. 
Thanks again for sharing this beauty with us. [emoji175]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

MYH said:


> Hello there! Thanks all for the warm  welcome and for the sweet compliments on my scarf showcase thread. I've been traveling this week and won't get home until Monday when I'll respond to everyone properly and add to my scarf showcase thread. Didn't want to leave everyone hanging with my impulse purchase riddle so I wanted to pop in and do a quick reveal. The passport cover was a good guess! But actually it's a leather snap jewelry tray that packs flat. My DH is always saying he's so afraid I'm going to lose my earrings, rings, bracelets, necklaces, etc when I travel so I got this little tray to help me keep everything together. It's gold and yellow with perforated holes in the middle and so cute and useful! H got me again!
> View attachment 3181246
> 
> View attachment 3181247
> 
> View attachment 3181248
> 
> View attachment 3181249
> 
> View attachment 3181250




It is perfect for traveling. Great H addition. Now you are tempting me. I may need one as well. Is it easy to configure? I may need it for traveling. Looks great and will work perfect for my traveling. I love H purchases when our DH's have the idea we need them. I always say 'oh, really' with my poker face [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## MSO13

Moirai said:


> Thanks, MrsO, for the advice. I will keep that in mind to check the shawls. In regards to the tea set, I like the way you think! Don't your clients also get chilly in your office and need a shawl or two to keep warm during meetings?




Ha! Unfortunately it get so cold in the studio we all wear our coats (or a lap cat) and I feel like my accountant might get suspicious if the decor bill took that kind of leap! I'm actually coming the end of a year of trying to be very frugal with the business budgets (not personally [emoji4]) and it's paid off tremendously so I'm going to continue it for next year but the tea set could be managed.

Does anyone know if H discontinues patterns every few years? I think Ikat is newish but I wouldn't want to get a few pieces then be cut off.


----------



## MSO13

MYH said:


> Hello there! Thanks all for the warm  welcome and for the sweet compliments on my scarf showcase thread. I've been traveling this week and won't get home until Monday when I'll respond to everyone properly and add to my scarf showcase thread. Didn't want to leave everyone hanging with my impulse purchase riddle so I wanted to pop in and do a quick reveal. The passport cover was a good guess! But actually it's a leather snap jewelry tray that packs flat. My DH is always saying he's so afraid I'm going to lose my earrings, rings, bracelets, necklaces, etc when I travel so I got this little tray to help me keep everything together. It's gold and yellow with perforated holes in the middle and so cute and useful! H got me again!
> View attachment 3181246
> 
> View attachment 3181247
> 
> View attachment 3181248
> 
> View attachment 3181249
> 
> View attachment 3181250




MYH, definitely wouldn't have guess this but I love it. How functional! I bring little pouches for my jewelry but this is clever. Must take a look the next time I'm at my boutique! Hope you enjoy your travels!


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> Hello cafe.... I just had my first frightening H experience. I was ordering a cup of coffee tonight after dinner and as I was sitting there drinking it, a server spilt a bunch of liquid over me on accident. I was wearing Tyger Tyger and of course jumped up the minute I felt it splash on my face. Luckily the scarf was safe and I managed to jump out of the way for most of it. My jacket wasn't as lucky, but I wasn't worried about that. Of course, everyone looked at me like I was crazy when I ran to the napkins to get anything that might have splashed on the silk off.
> 
> *MYH*, I love that!!! What a great and fun purchase. To be honest, the beautiful scarves and the fun, whimsical pieces like that tray, Petit H, the Clickazoos etc was what first piqued my interest about Hermes. I hope you enjoy your travels and can't wait to see what you add to your scarf thread.




Glad your scarf was ok, I wash my scarves both silk and cashmere and have successfully removed red wine stains from my mostly ivory shawl with the help of a concoction recommended by Fabfashion! I know the first spot stings but they're easier to care for and more durable then you think!! 

It's hydrogen peroxide mixed with Dawn and it works on coffee too [emoji6]


----------



## Moirai

Good morning, Cafe!

MYH, Love the tray - beautiful and functional. Even better when it's DH's idea . Hope you are enjoying your trip.

Sarah, I like your idea of mixing silver and ghw. Silver CDC is gorgeous.

Kyokei, Whew! That's a close one. So glad you were not hurt by the spill and your scarf was not damaged. Hope your jacket was not ruined. Here's to an uneventful Sunday .

MrsO, You are a savvy businesswoman! Thanks for the concoction. What ratio do you use and how long do you keep it on the stain? I've use Oxyclean on stains and sometimes ineffective.

Fab, How was DH's dinner? Like Kyokei, I am craving Peking duck and dim sum.

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## dharma

Happy Sunday morning everyone!  Thank you for the lovely compliments on my bag. She is a treasured piece that I hope my daughter will enjoy one day. Along with a bunch of other great bags, lucky kid  I think we are going to James Bond today, we've had a lot of family visiting this weekend because my DH is undergoing a very serious surgery on Tuesday. In his morbid sense of humor, he is joking that they all want to see him in case he doesn't make it. I'm so glad he's able to find humor in this, it's keeping us from getting too stressed. After the movie, dinner with cousins and friends. 


Sarah_sarah said:


> Such a beauty. I also would have done the etoupe for this one. She is special.
> I also do RO but I am also adding colour more and more. Glad to meet a fellow lover of RO.
> Thanks again for sharing this beauty with us. [emoji175]


Thank you Sarah! I've been wearing RO for years and have pieces from his days in LA. Lately though, I feel like I don't need to add more since it's always the same. the plus side is it's easy to replace favorite pieces once they've worn out, lol. I'm thinking I might be in a rut with him but it's so easy to get dressed and be comfortable with his clothes. I'm not sure if I look chic or ratty  
I've branched out and am starting to add color from other designers and I love CDG and Dries. I noticed that you just got a Play piece on a another thread. Love it! Of course H shawls and scarves always add great dimension so that works in my favor. 

MYH, I love the tray! Very useful and beautiful. I always put my jewelry in the hotel room water glass at night but this is much better!

Kyokei, glad your scarf was safe! MrsO is correct, scarves and shawls wash beautifully, so don't worry 

Fab, hope DH's dinner was great! 

Mrs.O, I'm not sure about Ikat but I do remember that H stops production on certain patterns often, A friend owns a bridal registry store and had a few unhappy brides when they stopped the orchid pattern after only a few seasons. Depending on if you wanted an entire set or just a dessert service, I'd get started! It's a popular and beautiful pattern so it might be here a awhile. I don't think the orchids did that well. I've been wanting to start collecting the flatware which is an odd choice for me because it's a bit horsey, haha. I'm not horsey but I have few pieces from a sample sale in sterling and they are so beautiful and well balanced. A gorgeous thoughtful design, especially the knives. 

Freckles, I'm thinking of you as I drink my cappuccino in a Star Trek mug....jealous of your mugs! 

Have a great day ladies! I will try to keep up with posting!


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ha! Unfortunately it get so cold in the studio we all wear our coats (or a lap cat) and I feel like my accountant might get suspicious if the decor bill took that kind of leap! I'm actually coming the end of a year of trying to be very frugal with the business budgets (not personally [emoji4]) and it's paid off tremendously so I'm going to continue it for next year but the tea set could be managed.
> 
> Does anyone know if H discontinues patterns every few years? I think Ikat is newish but I wouldn't want to get a few pieces then be cut off.



I don't know MrsO, I think it would be much more efficient to carry your work supplies to various locations in birkin bags. You should look into it


----------



## dharma

rainneday said:


> Hi all, I'm popping in to say hello and hopefully join you on this thread.  I need some distraction as I am trying to avoid the temptation of buying more H before the end of the year! Althoughthis thread seems to showcase some temptations as well  The Cafe seems like such a fun place to converse on some topics other than H, while still sharing the H love.



Hi rainne! Welcome! This is a great place for other topics but it doesn't guarantee any type of ban I think last year we all ended up with Tom Ford lipstick and new shoes


----------



## H.C.LV.

dharma said:


> Does any one have and use a kitchenaid stand mixer? I was thinking it might make baking easier but can't decide if it's worth it or just counter clutter. Would love to hear opinions and if it's useful for tasks other than baked goods. I really don't need to make cookies more convenient in my diet!



I love mine too! It is almost 10 years old and still works like new. It is not only for cookies ( though you can make healthy cookies too &#128540. You can also use it to make all sort of dough like pizza, bread etc. Also meringue is so much easier with a stand mixer. 

It is also a very beautiful accessory for your kitchen &#128150;&#128513;

Good luck deciding &#127850;&#127829;&#127849;&#127874;


----------



## MSO13

Moirai said:


> Good morning, Cafe!
> 
> MYH, Love the tray - beautiful and functional. Even better when it's DH's idea . Hope you are enjoying your trip.
> 
> Sarah, I like your idea of mixing silver and ghw. Silver CDC is gorgeous.
> 
> Kyokei, Whew! That's a close one. So glad you were not hurt by the spill and your scarf was not damaged. Hope your jacket was not ruined. Here's to an uneventful Sunday .
> 
> MrsO, You are a savvy businesswoman! Thanks for the concoction. What ratio do you use and how long do you keep it on the stain? I've use Oxyclean on stains and sometimes ineffective.
> 
> Fab, How was DH's dinner? Like Kyokei, I am craving Peking duck and dim sum.
> 
> Hello to everyone else!



Fab told me about it and it worked for her on a silk dress but it's one part Dawn to two parts Hydrogen Peroxide. I just used the spoon I was mixing it with. I had success when I made it fresh right before treating. It was a little scary at first as it stained the ivory cashmere blue like the color of the soap but I let it soak, rinsed, let it air dry and treated it 3 times and the red wine was gone. To be totally honest I was devastated, it was my Zebra Pegasus shawl, my first and my favorite and I was a wreck because I knew I couldn't replace it as it sold out instantly so I was determined to save it. 

I also have learned to fix pulls in my cashmere shawls and meant to write a tutorial for everyone because I have successfully fixed many pulls in my shawls. I took photos, I just need to format and write the directions but I think it's necessary to learn to care for these things as I'm not super cautious. Conditioning my HAC and cleaning the spots off of it made me really learn to appreciate the craftsmanship of the bag. 

We have not bought Oxyclean since I used Fab's trick, it works perfectly on DH's shirts and all kind of stains.


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> I don't know MrsO, I think it would be much more efficient to carry your work supplies to various locations in birkin bags. You should look into it



hmm, I'll take it under advisement!


----------



## rainneday

dharma said:


> Hi rainne! Welcome! This is a great place for other topics but it doesn't guarantee any type of ban I think last year we all ended up with Tom Ford lipstick and new shoes



Hi, Dharma  Thank you! I am trying to make my ban apply to things other than H, but it just isn't working. :shame: Yesterday I picked up some Vince booties, and a day or two before that I raided my "dream box" on the Yoox website. I will supply some photos once everything arrives! 

Dh is working today so our weekend was Thurs-Sat this week. We spent one day at home relaxing, one day in the city, and yesterday we ventured south to Los Gatos. I'm ready for it to be Thanksgiving already so that he can be home again for a few days. Today I am catching up on some accounting, and I am going to *try* to go through my children's drawers to get rid of the clothes that no longer fit them (yeah, I shopped for them yesterday too , more clothes and no space!). 

I hope that everyone is having a lovely Sunday!


----------



## Moirai

dharma said:


> I don't know MrsO, I think it would be much more efficient to carry your work supplies to various locations in birkin bags. You should look into it





MrsOwen3 said:


> hmm, I'll take it under advisement!



LOL! Fantastic!

Dharma, Best of luck on your DH's surgery and speedy recovery. We are here should you need stress relief.

MrsO, Thank you for the directions on Dawn-H2O2, will try it next time. Now I know who to turn to for shawl pulls. I hear that's unavoidable. When you get the chance, a tutorial thread would be very helpful and much appreciated by many tpfers.


----------



## rainneday

MYH said:


> Hello there! Thanks all for the warm  welcome and for the sweet compliments on my scarf showcase thread. I've been traveling this week and won't get home until Monday when I'll respond to everyone properly and add to my scarf showcase thread. Didn't want to leave everyone hanging with my impulse purchase riddle so I wanted to pop in and do a quick reveal. The passport cover was a good guess! But actually it's a leather snap jewelry tray that packs flat. My DH is always saying he's so afraid I'm going to lose my earrings, rings, bracelets, necklaces, etc when I travel so I got this little tray to help me keep everything together. It's gold and yellow with perforated holes in the middle and so cute and useful! H got me again!
> View attachment 3181246
> 
> View attachment 3181247
> 
> View attachment 3181248
> 
> View attachment 3181249
> 
> View attachment 3181250



I love this tray, I was thinking about adding one to my collection  So cute how it snaps together and can be unfolded for storage. 



Sarah_sarah said:


> That was the only time. You should try the original sized CDC in silver. It is heavy at first and so hard to get on and off but she is a pretty. Also looks nice with GHW B. The thin ones also didn't work for me either. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji93]



I am just not a silver girl (my skin tone is much better with a yellow or rose gold), and I think the large silver CdC would be too much silver for me. Do you have the large silver one? I am always happy to look at pics


----------



## rainneday

dharma said:


> Here is a pic I took a while ago, it's difficult to show the interior of a sellier Kelly, so it's closed. The inside is etoupe. I'm really not into brights or red so it's perfect for me. I love muted pastels but none were available at the time. It works perfectly with my wardrobe which is a mix of dark Rick Owens shades of dirt, rich Dries VN pieces and sweaters with leather pants. I love chèvre and highly recommend it for a sellier, it's very special. It's a 28.



This is a dream bag for me. 28 Sellier in Chèvre, doesn't get any better. 



Moirai said:


> *Good morning, Cafe!*
> 
> *rainneday*, I remember the beautiful pics of your vow renewal. Where were you in Hawaii?



Thank you so much, Moirai  It was on Maui, at Fleming(s?) Beach.


----------



## rainneday

Freckles1 said:


> Happy Weekend ladies!!!
> My beautiful Bleus D' Ailleurs mugs arrived!!
> 
> View attachment 3179974



Beautiful! You will love using these.

I have a cup and saucer in this pattern and was using it every day for some time. I haven't used it since we have been back from our vacation, it's sitting on my dresser looking pretty right now...



Moirai said:


> Hi Kyokei,
> Here's pics of some of the scarves and shawls that have caught my eye. My iPad won't allow me to upload together. L'Arbre du Vent cw 1 and 11. I actually might wear it this way if l do get.





Moirai said:


> Kyokei, Here's more. Cw 12. I also like Cavaliers du Caucase cw7.



:hnsnsn:


----------



## rainneday

I noticed that there was a discussion on gluten free baking going on here&#8230;somewhere...I can't seem to find the individual posts now , in any case, we are a gluten free family. My husband does most of the baking and I do most of the "cooking". We also abstain from using refined carbs and certain starches&#8230;so basically no rice, potatoes, corn, wheat. If you are ever in need of recipes for the paleo friend who comes to dinner etc. :giggles: feel free to ask me. I can try to suggest some baked good and/or meals that we enjoy.


----------



## Moirai

rainneday said:


> :hnsnsn:



LOL, from one frying pan into another.



rainneday said:


> Thank you so much, Moirai  It was on Maui, at Fleming(s?) Beach.



Maui is tied with Oahu as my favorite Hawaiian island. We stayed at Kaanapali couple years ago and loved it. Fleming beach is by the Ritz. Unfortunately we didn't have enough time to visit that area.


----------



## MSO13

rainneday said:


> I noticed that there was a discussion on gluten free baking going on heresomewhere...I can't seem to find the individual posts now , in any case, we are a gluten free family. My husband does most of the baking and I do most of the "cooking". We also abstain from using refined carbs and certain starchesso basically no rice, potatoes, corn, wheat. If you are ever in need of recipes for the paleo friend who comes to dinner etc. :giggles: feel free to ask me. I can try to suggest some baked good and/or meals that we enjoy.



It was me! I have Celiac disease and have a fair amount of vegan friends so over the years I have perfected a few gluten free and vegan treats but I guess my specialty is French Macarons which are naturally gluten free. Just almonds, sugar and eggs. 

I make them at holidays and also for my H store sometimes as a thank you, perhaps that's why I got such a special Kelly? 

Do you guys just prefer to eat that way or does someone have an allergy? I would love some favorite Paleo meals as I tend to maintain my weight best when avoiding carbs!


----------



## MSO13

Moirai said:


> LOL! Fantastic!
> 
> Dharma, Best of luck on your DH's surgery and speedy recovery. We are here should you need stress relief.
> 
> MrsO, Thank you for the directions on Dawn-H2O2, will try it next time. Now I know who to turn to for shawl pulls. I hear that's unavoidable. When you get the chance, a tutorial thread would be very helpful and much appreciated by many tpfers.



I just posted it, I had all the photos and info. I just needed to put it together. Seems like good timing as it's shawl buying season!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

dharma said:


> Happy Sunday morning everyone!  Thank you for the lovely compliments on my bag. She is a treasured piece that I hope my daughter will enjoy one day. Along with a bunch of other great bags, lucky kid  I think we are going to James Bond today, we've had a lot of family visiting this weekend because my DH is undergoing a very serious surgery on Tuesday. In his morbid sense of humor, he is joking that they all want to see him in case he doesn't make it. I'm so glad he's able to find humor in this, it's keeping us from getting too stressed. After the movie, dinner with cousins and friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sarah! I've been wearing RO for years and have pieces from his days in LA. Lately though, I feel like I don't need to add more since it's always the same. the plus side is it's easy to replace favorite pieces once they've worn out, lol. I'm thinking I might be in a rut with him but it's so easy to get dressed and be comfortable with his clothes. I'm not sure if I look chic or ratty
> 
> I've branched out and am starting to add color from other designers and I love CDG and Dries. I noticed that you just got a Play piece on a another thread. Love it! Of course H shawls and scarves always add great dimension so that works in my favor.
> 
> 
> 
> MYH, I love the tray! Very useful and beautiful. I always put my jewelry in the hotel room water glass at night but this is much better!
> 
> 
> 
> Kyokei, glad your scarf was safe! MrsO is correct, scarves and shawls wash beautifully, so don't worry
> 
> 
> 
> Fab, hope DH's dinner was great!
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.O, I'm not sure about Ikat but I do remember that H stops production on certain patterns often, A friend owns a bridal registry store and had a few unhappy brides when they stopped the orchid pattern after only a few seasons. Depending on if you wanted an entire set or just a dessert service, I'd get started! It's a popular and beautiful pattern so it might be here a awhile. I don't think the orchids did that well. I've been wanting to start collecting the flatware which is an odd choice for me because it's a bit horsey, haha. I'm not horsey but I have few pieces from a sample sale in sterling and they are so beautiful and well balanced. A gorgeous thoughtful design, especially the knives.
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles, I'm thinking of you as I drink my cappuccino in a Star Trek mug....jealous of your mugs!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day ladies! I will try to keep up with posting!




RO does seem to have the same vibe going on. I did like his new collection. I tend to do the lilies collection. I am petite so his longer pieces I am not sure will work so well on me. But I am also in love with so many other brands. Do love SL clothing. Maison Michel hats are super. The CDG reminds me of Tokyo. Thanks for noticing [emoji5]&#65039; this one I got from the men's section. It's big on me but I don't mind. It fits DH too. I am not a bit scarves person. I keep telling Rainne how I wish I was. But I did notice a very nice one tonight. I also like the boots. Love to see your mod pics. I bet I would love to babysit your closet.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Rainne, too bad silver doesn't work with your skin tone. I did like it a lot. But I got the Constance wallet and decided next time. Now I need to see which shop I will be shopping from. I do have my eyes on a scarf and a pair of boots.


----------



## Kyokei

Thank you all for the reassurance about the scarves and how they are cleaned. I take very meticulous care of the things that I own so tend to get worried about spills, rain, scratches&#8230;. That being said, I buy my scarves to enjoy them and wouldn&#8217;t keep them home out of fear.

I will have to try that fix if something ever happens to one of my scarves.

Hope everyone had a great Sunday. I ended up going to a wine bar that opened by me about two weeks ago that I&#8217;ve been meaning to check out. It was pretty decent. The wine list wasn&#8217;t that impressive, but it was significantly better than a lot of the other ones that have been popping up recently. There were a few wines on the list that were good enough to order a glass of and the ambiance was very nice. While it wouldn&#8217;t be my first choice of where to go for wine, I&#8217;m in that area pretty frequently and will likely stop by again.

This Wednesday I have a big event coming up, so I am excited...!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Hi everyone!  I've been keeping up with everyone's posts today but no time to write. DH's birthday dinner went well. It was so nice that his 82 years old dad is still around to celebrate with us. DH's oldest nephew whom I first met when we started dating is now 26. How time flies! Food was great and conversation was lively. I'm blessed that I get along well with all my in laws. 

Kyokei, that was a close call! My pale pink silk dress wasn't so lucky. Even dry cleaning didn't help. I wrote it off as lost cause but as MrsO said I searched the web and came across the hydrogen peroxide and Dawn recipe and the rest is history. 

MYH, I love your jewelry tray! Would you have a product code still by chance? I definitely need one. When I was in Hawaii I forgot my 10th anniversary diamond ring on a drinking glass tray at the hotel on our last day. Somehow I realized it when my DH was tanking up the rental car and we went back. The cleaning lady had already turned it in to security and we had a happy ending but I probably wouldn't have forgotten it if I'd brought my own tray. 

Dharma, wishing your DH all the best with his surgery and a speedy recovery. 

MrsO, thanks for posting the mending the shawl directions. Do you mean to start back even at the spot where the pull hasn't started? I think you should definitely get the tea set for 'the business'.  I know one of my business associates go to NYC a couple of times a year and buys herself 3-4 St John suits. I remembered her accountant thought someone stole her CC the first time she did that. Anyhow, she wears these suits to meetings so she writes them all off. I wish I could do the same for my H bags but I especially carry an under radar bag when going to client meetings although I'm thinking I may be able to swing my Lindy and Plume bags. 

Hi to everyone else! I'll pop by tomorrow. Need to catch some Z's after today's kiddies birthday party at literally a circus (more on that tomorrow). Good night.


----------



## Telega

Sorry, wrong thread


----------



## Maedi

dharma said:


> Happy Sunday morning everyone!  Thank you for the lovely compliments on my bag. She is a treasured piece that I hope my daughter will enjoy one day. Along with a bunch of other great bags, lucky kid  I think we are going to James Bond today, we've had a lot of family visiting this weekend because my DH is undergoing a very serious surgery on Tuesday. In his morbid sense of humor, he is joking that they all want to see him in case he doesn't make it. I'm so glad he's able to find humor in this, it's keeping us from getting too stressed. After the movie, dinner with cousins and friends.
> 
> Thank you Sarah! I've been wearing RO for years and have pieces from his days in LA. Lately though, I feel like I don't need to add more since it's always the same. the plus side is it's easy to replace favorite pieces once they've worn out, lol. I'm thinking I might be in a rut with him but it's so easy to get dressed and be comfortable with his clothes. I'm not sure if I look chic or ratty
> I've branched out and am starting to add color from other designers and I love CDG and Dries. I noticed that you just got a Play piece on a another thread. Love it! Of course H shawls and scarves always add great dimension so that works in my favor.
> 
> MYH, I love the tray! Very useful and beautiful. I always put my jewelry in the hotel room water glass at night but this is much better!
> 
> Kyokei, glad your scarf was safe! MrsO is correct, scarves and shawls wash beautifully, so don't worry
> 
> Fab, hope DH's dinner was great!
> 
> Mrs.O, I'm not sure about Ikat but I do remember that H stops production on certain patterns often, A friend owns a bridal registry store and had a few unhappy brides when they stopped the orchid pattern after only a few seasons. Depending on if you wanted an entire set or just a dessert service, I'd get started! It's a popular and beautiful pattern so it might be here a awhile. I don't think the orchids did that well. I've been wanting to start collecting the flatware which is an odd choice for me because it's a bit horsey, haha. I'm not horsey but I have few pieces from a sample sale in sterling and they are so beautiful and well balanced. A gorgeous thoughtful design, especially the knives.
> 
> Freckles, I'm thinking of you as I drink my cappuccino in a Star Trek mug....jealous of your mugs!
> 
> Have a great day ladies! I will try to keep up with posting!



All the best wishes to your DH and for the entire family.


----------



## Pirula

Good morning Cafe!

Was kindly invited to join along with *Rainneday*, *thegriswolds*, *Pocketbook Pup*.  Thank you *Mrsowen3 *and *MYH*!

I look forward to joining in the conversation and making new friends.  Perhaps if I spend more time here, instead of on SOTD, I'll stop discovering older designs I must have and actually keep on my ban for more than 5 weeks.  Broke it yesterday with a fabulous Beloved India that I simply.  could.  not.  resist.  

So, hello!


----------



## Moirai

Good morning, Cafe! Happy Monday!

Pirula, Welcome to the Cafe! Thank you for joining us. It's a wonderful place to converse about H and everything else. I'm not sure how successful everyone here is on ban island, but we do enjoy chatting. Would love to see a mod pic of the scarf that broke your recent ban.

Kyokei, Since I am a naturally inquisitive, i.e. nosy, person, I am curious about your big event. Do tell so we may share in your excitement.

Fab, Thank goodness the hotel housekeeping noticed your ring and turned it in. I love MYH's tray too. One will never leave that and jewelry behind. I saw a non-H one many years ago but regretfully did not buy it. I travel with a simple flip-top plastic container that holds my fine jewelry so they are not damaged in my bag, pop the jewelry in the hotel room safe, and place the container on the hotel night stand to hold my daily jewelry during my stay.

MrsO, Thank you for taking the time to post the shawl pull tutorial.

Dharma, Best of luck again on your DH's surgery tomorrow.

Hello to everyone else!




Pirula said:


> Good morning Cafe!
> Was kindly invited to join along with *Rainneday*, *thegriswolds*, *Pocketbook Pup*.  Thank you *Mrsowen3 *and *MYH*!
> I look forward to joining in the conversation and making new friends.  Perhaps if I spend more time here, instead of on SOTD, I'll stop discovering older designs I must have and actually keep on my ban for more than 5 weeks.  Broke it yesterday with a fabulous Beloved India that I simply.  could.  not.  resist.
> So, hello!


----------



## Kyokei

Welcome to the cafe, Pirula, and best of luck on your ban.


----------



## Kyokei

Moirai, it is actually a VIP meet with my favorite band before their concert. We get to shake their hands, do a q&a, and take s picture with them. I have seen them live many times before especially while living in Japan (where they are from) and even attended these meets before, but this is the first time they have come here in a while. Normally I try to stand by the rail in front of the stage and never wear nice clothes etc for the picture because it will all get inevitably destroyed. I no longer have the stamina to be pushed around for a good spot so decided to get dressed up this year and watch from the back. Still debating which of my H scarves to wear with the outfit!

Then next week I am going to a celebration event and high tea in honor of fifteen years of a fragrance plus a new release. A SA I get along with very well invited me. It should be fun!


----------



## rainneday

Moirai said:


> *LOL, from one frying pan into another.*
> 
> 
> 
> Maui is tied with Oahu as my favorite Hawaiian island. We stayed at Kaanapali couple years ago and loved it. Fleming beach is by the Ritz. Unfortunately we didn't have enough time to visit that area.



Completely. I need a special blindfold that only allows me to see text.

Yes, it is right by the Ritz! Maui is my favorite, I have family on the Big Island but for years they were on Kauai. Kauai is a bit too quiet for me, I also prefer Maui or Oahu 



MrsOwen3 said:


> It was me! I have Celiac disease and have a fair amount of vegan friends so over the years I have perfected a few gluten free and vegan treats but I guess my specialty is French Macarons which are naturally gluten free. Just almonds, sugar and eggs.
> 
> I make them at holidays and also for my H store sometimes as a thank you, perhaps that's why I got such a special Kelly?
> 
> Do you guys just prefer to eat that way or does someone have an allergy? I would love some favorite Paleo meals as I tend to maintain my weight best when avoiding carbs!



I am very interested in your macaroon recipe! They sound delicious. We do a ton of cooking with almond flour, but only for DH and I as my kids have nut allergies. 

We do have many food intolerances and allergies. You have my sympathy on the Celiac disease, I cannot tolerate wheat at all and this is true for one my kids also. It makes life difficult at first, but once you get into the routine of substititing healthier flours for the wheat, your body feels amazing! Do you agree? It was like waking out of a carb coma for me, and my body started to function as it should have all along.

I think that the idea of this thread is to stay on the lighter side of topics, but I have to add that my DH only learned how to cook (at all!) to nurse me back to health, he was forced to come up with ways of making bread, cookies, crackers that I could tolerate because I was too ill (long story, not for this thread) to do it myself. So, for almost any food that involves wheat, we have some sort of recipe with a celiac-friendly substitute.  I am always telling him to start a blog but he insists that he hates cooking  I know this is a fib because he goes to the kitchen, blasts his music and has some alone time, he's out there dancing and cookingI need to catch that on film.


----------



## MYH

rainneday said:


> Completely. I need a special blindfold that only allows me to see text.
> 
> Yes, it is right by the Ritz! Maui is my favorite, I have family on the Big Island but for years they were on Kauai. Kauai is a bit too quiet for me, I also prefer Maui or Oahu
> 
> I am very interested in your macaroon recipe! They sound delicious. We do a ton of cooking with almond flour, but only for DH and I as my kids have nut allergies.
> 
> We do have many food intolerances and allergies. You have my sympathy on the Celiac disease, I cannot tolerate wheat at all and this is true for one my kids also. It makes life difficult at first, but once you get into the routine of substititing healthier flours for the wheat, your body feels amazing! Do you agree? It was like waking out of a carb coma for me, and my body started to function as it should have all along.
> 
> I think that the idea of this thread is to stay on the lighter side of topics, but I have to add that my DH only learned how to cook (at all!) to nurse me back to health, he was forced to come up with ways of making bread, cookies, crackers that I could tolerate because I was too ill (long story, not for this thread) to do it myself. So, for almost any food that involves wheat, we have some sort of recipe with a celiac-friendly substitute.  I am always telling him to start a blog but he insists that he hates cooking  I know this is a fib because he goes to the kitchen, blasts his music and has some alone time, he's out there dancing and cookingI need to catch that on film.


A visual of your Dh cooking and dancing in the kitchen made me smile! If only my DH would do the same.  I dream of the day. His skills in the kitchen are lacking! 
I also salute Mrs O for making macarons. I have done it once by myself and it is a lot of work! And only 1/3 were good. The other 2/3 were mutated ones lol. 



Kyokei said:


> Moirai, it is actually a VIP meet with my favorite band before their concert. We get to shake their hands, do a q&a, and take s picture with them. I have seen them live many times before especially while living in Japan (where they are from) and even attended these meets before, but this is the first time they have come here in a while. Normally I try to stand by the rail in front of the stage and never wear nice clothes etc for the picture because it will all get inevitably destroyed. I no longer have the stamina to be pushed around for a good spot so decided to get dressed up this year and watch from the back. Still debating which of my H scarves to wear with the outfit!
> 
> Then next week I am going to a celebration event and high tea in honor of fifteen years of a fragrance plus a new release. A SA I get along with very well invited me. It should be fun!


Your celebration sounds so fun.  What a lovely SA to invite you.  Which scarf are you going to wear?



Moirai said:


> Good morning, Cafe! Happy Monday!
> 
> Pirula, Welcome to the Cafe! Thank you for joining us. It's a wonderful place to converse about H and everything else. I'm not sure how successful everyone here is on ban island, but we do enjoy chatting. Would love to see a mod pic of the scarf that broke your recent ban.
> 
> Kyokei, Since I am a naturally inquisitive, i.e. nosy, person, I am curious about your big event. Do tell so we may share in your excitement.
> 
> Fab, Thank goodness the hotel housekeeping noticed your ring and turned it in. I love MYH's tray too. One will never leave that and jewelry behind. I saw a non-H one many years ago but regretfully did not buy it. I travel with a simple flip-top plastic container that holds my fine jewelry so they are not damaged in my bag, pop the jewelry in the hotel room safe, and place the container on the hotel night stand to hold my daily jewelry during my stay.
> 
> MrsO, Thank you for taking the time to post the shawl pull tutorial.
> 
> Dharma, Best of luck again on your DH's surgery tomorrow.
> 
> Hello to everyone else!


I think it's so interesting to hear we all have our own jewelry solutions in hotels. Your idea is so clever.  



Pirula said:


> Good morning Cafe!
> 
> Was kindly invited to join along with *Rainneday*, *thegriswolds*, *Pocketbook Pup*.  Thank you *Mrsowen3 *and *MYH*!
> 
> I look forward to joining in the conversation and making new friends.  Perhaps if I spend more time here, instead of on SOTD, I'll stop discovering older designs I must have and actually keep on my ban for more than 5 weeks.  Broke it yesterday with a fabulous Beloved India that I simply.  could.  not.  resist.
> 
> So, hello!


5 weeks is a long time! Don't feel bad at all that you caved for BI.  



Fabfashion said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been keeping up with everyone's posts today but no time to write. DH's birthday dinner went well. It was so nice that his 82 years old dad is still around to celebrate with us. DH's oldest nephew whom I first met when we started dating is now 26. How time flies! Food was great and conversation was lively. I'm blessed that I get along well with all my in laws.
> 
> Kyokei, that was a close call! My pale pink silk dress wasn't so lucky. Even dry cleaning didn't help. I wrote it off as lost cause but as MrsO said I searched the web and came across the hydrogen peroxide and Dawn recipe and the rest is history.
> 
> MYH, I love your jewelry tray! Would you have a product code still by chance? I definitely need one. When I was in Hawaii I forgot my 10th anniversary diamond ring on a drinking glass tray at the hotel on our last day. Somehow I realized it when my DH was tanking up the rental car and we went back. The cleaning lady had already turned it in to security and we had a happy ending but I probably wouldn't have forgotten it if I'd brought my own tray.
> 
> Dharma, wishing your DH all the best with his surgery and a speedy recovery.
> 
> MrsO, thanks for posting the mending the shawl directions. Do you mean to start back even at the spot where the pull hasn't started? I think you should definitely get the tea set for 'the business'.  I know one of my business associates go to NYC a couple of times a year and buys herself 3-4 St John suits. I remembered her accountant thought someone stole her CC the first time she did that. Anyhow, she wears these suits to meetings so she writes them all off. I wish I could do the same for my H bags but I especially carry an under radar bag when going to client meetings although I'm thinking I may be able to swing my Lindy and Plume bags.
> 
> Hi to everyone else! I'll pop by tomorrow. Need to catch some Z's after today's kiddies birthday party at literally a circus (more on that tomorrow). Good night.


Fab fashion - I think the product code is H311142M.  I would love to be twins or cousins with you! Please do show us if you get one too.


----------



## Kyokei

MYH, I still haven't decided. I will probably test the scarves with my outfits when I get home tonight. I am leaning towards Tyger Tyger for the band event and Hippopolis for the fragrance one.


----------



## dharma

Good evening cafe! Thank you for the well wishes! I'm sure everything will be fine, it's just a very long recovery process. But this is the fun cafe so I'm happy to be here at this time 

Still on the fence regarding the kitchen aid, I love the way they look but I fear they are used mainly for making yummy things I shouldn't be eating  bread, baked goods, whipped cream, meringue, etc. if I can clear out a space in the cupboard, I might do it since DD has at least three more years of fundraising bake sales ahead of her.

Rainne, your DH sounds like a sweetheart. I'll bet he secretly loves to cook as well. Many guys (and gals) would have given up on such a challenge. My family is all on a different page...I'm mostly pescatarian with tons of veggies, DH is red meat, chicken and no veggies, and DD is a little of both. Dinner time is a puzzle every night. Plus we are all Geminis so we can't make a desicion to save our lives 

Kyokei, your events sound so much fun! I can't wait to hear what you decide to wear!

Welcome Pirula! The Year of India was the best, wasn't it? If only I knew then and purchased more!


----------



## Kyokei

Dharma, wish I could be of help with the kitchen aid. I&#8217;m terrible at cooking or baking anything myself; I envy you ladies who are able to. I drink a lot of tea and coffee so I have sets for that, but that&#8217;s about it. A few years ago I bought a Vitamix thinking that I would make green smoothies but of course it is still in its box&#8230;

Your family sounds like how mine was growing up. Everyone is on a different page. Even choosing a restaurant that everyone wanted to eat at was difficult. I mostly took out from various places alone.

On an aside, does anyone have a clic H or a Kelly double tour bracelet? I tend to plan purchases ahead and have been debating between these two mostly (or perhaps a micro rivale) for my second H bracelet. Any positive/negative things to say about either for those of you who own them?


----------



## Pirula

Moirai said:


> Good morning, Cafe! Happy Monday!
> 
> Pirula, Welcome to the Cafe! Thank you for joining us. It's a wonderful place to converse about H and everything else. I'm not sure how successful everyone here is on ban island, but we do enjoy chatting. Would love to see a mod pic of the scarf that broke your recent ban.
> 
> Kyokei, Since I am a naturally inquisitive, i.e. nosy, person, I am curious about your big event. Do tell so we may share in your excitement.
> 
> Fab, Thank goodness the hotel housekeeping noticed your ring and turned it in. I love MYH's tray too. One will never leave that and jewelry behind. I saw a non-H one many years ago but regretfully did not buy it. I travel with a simple flip-top plastic container that holds my fine jewelry so they are not damaged in my bag, pop the jewelry in the hotel room safe, and place the container on the hotel night stand to hold my daily jewelry during my stay.
> 
> MrsO, Thank you for taking the time to post the shawl pull tutorial.
> 
> Dharma, Best of luck again on your DH's surgery tomorrow.
> 
> Hello to everyone else!





Kyokei said:


> Welcome to the cafe, Pirula, and best of luck on your ban.





rainneday said:


> Completely. I need a special blindfold that only allows me to see text.
> 
> Yes, it is right by the Ritz! Maui is my favorite, I have family on the Big Island but for years they were on Kauai. Kauai is a bit too quiet for me, I also prefer Maui or Oahu
> 
> 
> 
> I am very interested in your macaroon recipe! They sound delicious. We do a ton of cooking with almond flour, but only for DH and I as my kids have nut allergies.
> 
> We do have many food intolerances and allergies. You have my sympathy on the Celiac disease, I cannot tolerate wheat at all and this is true for one my kids also. It makes life difficult at first, but once you get into the routine of substititing healthier flours for the wheat, your body feels amazing! Do you agree? It was like waking out of a carb coma for me, and my body started to function as it should have all along.
> 
> I think that the idea of this thread is to stay on the lighter side of topics, but I have to add that my DH only learned how to cook (at all!) to nurse me back to health, he was forced to come up with ways of making bread, cookies, crackers that I could tolerate because I was too ill (long story, not for this thread) to do it myself. So, for almost any food that involves wheat, we have some sort of recipe with a celiac-friendly substitute.  I am always telling him to start a blog but he insists that he hates cooking  I know this is a fib because he goes to the kitchen, blasts his music and has some alone time, he's out there dancing and cooking&#8230;I need to catch that on film.





MYH said:


> A visual of your Dh cooking and dancing in the kitchen made me smile! If only my DH would do the same.  I dream of the day. His skills in the kitchen are lacking!
> I also salute Mrs O for making macarons. I have done it once by myself and it is a lot of work! And only 1/3 were good. The other 2/3 were mutated ones lol.
> 
> 
> Your celebration sounds so fun.  What a lovely SA to invite you.  Which scarf are you going to wear?
> 
> 
> I think it's so interesting to hear we all have our own jewelry solutions in hotels. Your idea is so clever.
> 
> 
> 5 weeks is a long time! Don't feel bad at all that you caved for BI.
> 
> 
> Fab fashion - I think the product code is H311142M.  I would love to be twins or cousins with you! Please do show us if you get one too.





dharma said:


> Good evening cafe! Thank you for the well wishes! I'm sure everything will be fine, it's just a very long recovery process. But this is the fun cafe so I'm happy to be here at this time
> 
> Still on the fence regarding the kitchen aid, I love the way they look but I fear they are used mainly for making yummy things I shouldn't be eating  bread, baked goods, whipped cream, meringue, etc. if I can clear out a space in the cupboard, I might do it since DD has at least three more years of fundraising bake sales ahead of her.
> 
> Rainne, your DH sounds like a sweetheart. I'll bet he secretly loves to cook as well. Many guys (and gals) would have given up on such a challenge. My family is all on a different page...I'm mostly pescatarian with tons of veggies, DH is red meat, chicken and no veggies, and DD is a little of both. Dinner time is a puzzle every night. Plus we are all Geminis so we can't make a desicion to save our lives
> 
> Kyokei, your events sound so much fun! I can't wait to hear what you decide to wear!
> 
> Welcome Pirula! The Year of India was the best, wasn't it? If only I knew then and purchased more!




Thank you all for the warm welcome!

*Morai*:  I will of course model my BI here as soon as it arrives.  Thank you for asking!

*Rainneday*:  I'd love to see this film of your husband.  He's too cute!  My DH is very good in the kitchen too.  He learned to cook while we were living in Cairo and he was bored during the regular work day before he started working too.  Lucky me!  He does all the fancy stuff, I do all the home and hearth type cooking (and the Cuban food, bien sur).  I have a friend whose daughter has celiac.  Complicated but what a difference in her health as soon as she eliminated wheat.  Astounding.  Especially considering all the different facets of health that it affects.

*MYH*:  Ha ha!  Thank you for making me feel better about the 5 weeks; I really  need to go like five months!   But yes, BI is special and this particular cw of BI is even more special.  So there you have it.  And another ban begins, let's see how long this one lasts.

*dharma*:  Year of India _was _the best I think.  I've mentioned in other threads that I got to live there for a couple of years, so these designs are not only beautiful to me, but sentimental too.   The painted elephants in the streets are one of those visions that you never, ever grow tired of seeing.  No matter how many times you see it.  They are SO COOL.  BTW, from my collection, I thought 2011 was pretty spectacular as well!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

dharma said:


> Good evening cafe! Thank you for the well wishes! I'm sure everything will be fine, it's just a very long recovery process. But this is the fun cafe so I'm happy to be here at this time
> 
> 
> 
> Still on the fence regarding the kitchen aid, I love the way they look but I fear they are used mainly for making yummy things I shouldn't be eating  bread, baked goods, whipped cream, meringue, etc. if I can clear out a space in the cupboard, I might do it since DD has at least three more years of fundraising bake sales ahead of her.
> 
> 
> 
> Rainne, your DH sounds like a sweetheart. I'll bet he secretly loves to cook as well. Many guys (and gals) would have given up on such a challenge. My family is all on a different page...I'm mostly pescatarian with tons of veggies, DH is red meat, chicken and no veggies, and DD is a little of both. Dinner time is a puzzle every night. Plus we are all Geminis so we can't make a desicion to save our lives
> 
> 
> 
> Kyokei, your events sound so much fun! I can't wait to hear what you decide to wear!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Pirula! The Year of India was the best, wasn't it? If only I knew then and purchased more!




Sending positive thoughts your way. I often see this and now a family member has had many surgeries. Sending you well wishes and a positive attitude and a smile go a long way [emoji178] your DH is lucky to have you and hoping recovery goes well. Sometimes slow but steady is better.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Speaking of DH. I admit it. I set fire in my dorm room when I tried to cook. The girls were so happy to get to see the firemen. I was petrified. Long story short, my DH cooks. He makes some amazing french cuisine. Better than in most restaurants. Next time I would love to share pics. He also makes pizza from scratch with the help of his mom and dad. 

Today DH went to H and he was talking to my SA and he saw a pair of boots he thought I would love. She reserved my size as it is the only one left in my country. Does this count as breaking my ban?


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Tuesday, ladies!

Pirula, welcome to the cafe! So glad you could join us. The more the merrier.  Your Beloved India sounds amazing, can't wait to see pic. I love going to Hawaii, it's my favorite place. This past spring I picked up the Aloha dip dyed scarf--it'll always be special.

Sarah, gifts don't count as breaking a ban. If your DH is getting you those boots then you're safe! 

MYH, thank you for the product code, sweetie! Will check with my store which hardly has anything. If they can't get any, I'll ask my SA in Hawaii ahead of my March trip. She may be able to get it in. Did it come in different colors? 

Moirai, yes I was super lucky and bless the cleaning lady's heart for turning it in. I'll definitely stay at the Hilton in Waikiki over and over again. Which flip-flop plastic container do you use to store your jewelry? Do you have a pic? This may be good when I start going to the cottage next spring.

rainneday, your DH is such a keeper. I can just picture him dancing and cooking--doesn't sound like someone who likes cooking at all. Lol. 

Kyokei, your concert will be so much fun getting to meet the band and enjoying the music backstage. I haven't gone to concerts in years--can't stand the crowd anymore. The fragrant high tea event sounds delightful. Your SA is a gem. I don't have either Clic H or KDT bracelet. Have tried on both but so far have only got 3 gator CDCs. I do like the KDT and may get one in the right color. I think the key is fit. I heard that if it's not the right size, it can flip and flop which will be totally annoying. 

Dharma, sending lots of hugs to you and your family. Let us know how things go tomorrow.

MrsO, I'll take pics of my K35 with inserts tonight. Sorry I haven't had a chance to do so. The content of my closet is still in the guest room and I haven't moved any of my purses back (not sure how I want to arrange them now that everything's out). Hope you're enjoying a more restful week this week.

Do you ladies store your H bags in its box or just leave them out? I store mine in their dust bag and then in their box but then it's hard to take it in and out. I leave 2-3 that I plan to carry in the dust bags but those that are in their box are often forgotten for months. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Tuesday, ladies!
> 
> Pirula, welcome to the cafe! So glad you could join us. The more the merrier.  Your Beloved India sounds amazing, can't wait to see pic. I love going to Hawaii, it's my favorite place. This past spring I picked up the Aloha dip dyed scarf--it'll always be special.
> 
> Sarah, gifts don't count as breaking a ban. If your DH is getting you those boots then you're safe!
> 
> MYH, thank you for the product code, sweetie! Will check with my store which hardly has anything. If they can't get any, I'll ask my SA in Hawaii ahead of my March trip. She may be able to get it in. Did it come in different colors?
> 
> Moirai, yes I was super lucky and bless the cleaning lady's heart for turning it in. I'll definitely stay at Hilton over and over again. Which flip-flop plastic container do you use to store your jewelry? Do you have a pic? This may be good when I start going to the cottage next spring.
> 
> rainneday, your DH is such a keeper. I can just picture him dancing and cooking--doesn't sound like someone who likes cooking at all. Lol.
> 
> Kyokei, your concert will be so much fun getting the meet the band and enjoying the music backstage. I haven't gone to concerts in years--can't stand the crowd anymore. The fragrant high tea event sounds delightful. Your SA is a gem. I don't have either Clic H or KDT bracelet. Have tried on both but so far have only got 3 gator CDCs. I do like the KDT and may get one in the right color. I think the key is fit. I heard that if it's not the right size, it can flip and flop which will be totally annoying.
> 
> Dharma, sending lots of hugs to you and your family. Let us know how things go tomorrow.
> 
> MrsO, I'll take pics of my K35 with inserts tonight. Sorry I haven't had a chance to do so. The content of my closet is still in the guest room and I haven't moved any of my purses back (not sure how I want to arrange them now that everything's out). Hope you're enjoying a more restful week this week.
> 
> Do you ladies store your H bags in its box or just leave them out? I store mine in their dust bag and then in their box but then it's hard to take it in and out. I leave 2-3 that I plan to carry in the dust bags but those that are in their box are often forgotten for months.
> 
> Hi to everyone else!


 
I also store my bags in the dust bag & in the box - it keeps them looking new.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> I also store my bags in the dust bag & in the box - it keeps them looking new.


 
Hi Madam, glad I'm not alone. Although these boxes do take up so much space! 

Congrats on your beautiful new scarf--such lovely cw. Always enjoy your feast-for-the-eyes reveals.


----------



## Mindi B

dharma, thinking of you and yours.  If you'd like to let us know what's going on without changing the tenor of the Cafe, post in Chat and give everybody a heads-up to check there.

Loved your remark about "We all ended up with Tom Ford lipstick and new shoes."   We are such a wonderfully enabling group!


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> I also store my bags in the dust bag & in the box - it keeps them looking new.




Me three


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> dharma, thinking of you and yours.  If you'd like to let us know what's going on without changing the tenor of the Cafe, post in Chat and give everybody a heads-up to check there.
> 
> Loved your remark about "We all ended up with Tom Ford lipstick and new shoes."   We are such a wonderfully enabling group!




Dharma and Mindi B I am howling!!! We DID truly all purchase Tom Ford and the shoes!!! 
What a riot!!!


----------



## Kyokei

Fabfashion, thanks for the feedback regarding the KDT and clic H. I love the CDCs as well and would love to own one someday. And yes, I am very lucky to have some truly amazing SAs across different brands. I am hoping the same will apply to Hermes.

Hope everyone is having a good Tuesday. The weather here is damp and rainy. I will check in again tonight!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Tuesday, ladies!
> 
> Pirula, welcome to the cafe! So glad you could join us. The more the merrier.  Your Beloved India sounds amazing, can't wait to see pic. I love going to Hawaii, it's my favorite place. This past spring I picked up the Aloha dip dyed scarf--it'll always be special.
> 
> Sarah, gifts don't count as breaking a ban. If your DH is getting you those boots then you're safe!
> 
> MYH, thank you for the product code, sweetie! Will check with my store which hardly has anything. If they can't get any, I'll ask my SA in Hawaii ahead of my March trip. She may be able to get it in. Did it come in different colors?
> 
> Moirai, yes I was super lucky and bless the cleaning lady's heart for turning it in. I'll definitely stay at the Hilton in Waikiki over and over again. Which flip-flop plastic container do you use to store your jewelry? Do you have a pic? This may be good when I start going to the cottage next spring.
> 
> rainneday, your DH is such a keeper. I can just picture him dancing and cooking--doesn't sound like someone who likes cooking at all. Lol.
> 
> Kyokei, your concert will be so much fun getting to meet the band and enjoying the music backstage. I haven't gone to concerts in years--can't stand the crowd anymore. The fragrant high tea event sounds delightful. Your SA is a gem. I don't have either Clic H or KDT bracelet. Have tried on both but so far have only got 3 gator CDCs. I do like the KDT and may get one in the right color. I think the key is fit. I heard that if it's not the right size, it can flip and flop which will be totally annoying.
> 
> Dharma, sending lots of hugs to you and your family. Let us know how things go tomorrow.
> 
> MrsO, I'll take pics of my K35 with inserts tonight. Sorry I haven't had a chance to do so. The content of my closet is still in the guest room and I haven't moved any of my purses back (not sure how I want to arrange them now that everything's out). Hope you're enjoying a more restful week this week.
> 
> Do you ladies store your H bags in its box or just leave them out? I store mine in their dust bag and then in their box but then it's hard to take it in and out. I leave 2-3 that I plan to carry in the dust bags but those that are in their box are often forgotten for months.
> 
> Hi to everyone else!




I am safe!!! [emoji5]&#65039; though not for long probably. But I will try hard to be good. 

I have the same exact dilemma as you. I don't have nearly as many. But my family is growing.  It is so hard to change up bags when they are in their box. It takes way too long. I hope one day I have that problem. 
Have you thought of associating some bags with certain outfits, that way you get to rotate them more equally. Love to see your family [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji254]


----------



## MYH

OK, I want a pic of these shoes you gals all got.  Will somebody post a pic?

I think I'm going to get lectured here but I don't store my bags in their boxes.  I like them all out where I can see them and its convenient.  I know the bottoms might get saggy but oh well.  I heard a story once about a gal that stored all her bags in her boxes and didn't even notice when they all got stolen.  She just assumed they were all in there and then one day she went to switch out her bag and found the boxes were empty.  The sad part is, she didn't even know when they were taken.  If you constantly check on them or are sure there are no strangers coming into your house, then it's ideal.  But I have housekeepers, painters, A/C repair guys, roofers, etc. that come through every now and then and would like to see my stuff all at once and know it's there when they leave. I guess I really should have a lock on my closet door but I don't. 

Fabfashion - good luck on finding the jewelry trays. They also had malachite/etoupe and feu/gris tourterelle at the SF store.  I wonder if they'll do a transfer for you to your store? I usually get told no leather transfers! not even leather bracelets.  Boo hiss.


----------



## EmileH

Ok I'm jumping in in the middle here. I'm sorry I'm trying to keep up and I had great plans to write a thoughtful entry over the weekend, but it was that or the treadmill and the treadmill just had to win out. 

I store my bags on shelves. I want them out where I can see them and use them. I change bags almost daily. I know it might mean more wear and tear on the bags but so be it. I'd rather use them and this is the best way for me to do so. 

I didn't design my closet or I would have made more room for bags and added glass doors. I do check them regularly to make sure nothing is pressing against them and the chains are not causing indentations. Here is a photo of my current collection in place. Hiding behind my ritz cooking school bear is my Chanel maxi flap. I have a little bit of room to grow but not much, so it's good that my capsule collection is almost complete.

I also use a great bag organizer called the purse perfector. I read about it in the purse blog. It has two sides that can zip apart. I put essentials in one side and optional items in the other. My wallet fits in the pocket in between. I can go from my 35 birkin to a Chanel medium flap in seconds. I will say that I worry a little about the plastic zipper scratching the bags so I put this organizer inside of my soft Hermes organizer to further protect my Hermes bags. Yes an organizer in an organizer. That's me. A bit of a nut. The two sides even zip apart for the two compartments of my fendi peakaboo. Meant to be.


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok I'm jumping in in the middle here. I'm sorry I'm trying to keep up and I had great plans to write a thoughtful entry over the weekend, but it was that or the treadmill and the treadmill just had to win out.
> 
> I store my bags on shelves. I want them out where I can see them and use them. I change bags almost daily. I know it might mean more wear and tear on the bags but so be it. I'd rather use them and this is the best way for me to do so.
> 
> I didn't design my closet or I would have made more room for bags and added glass doors. I do check them regularly to make sure nothing is pressing against them and the chains are not causing indentations. Here is a photo of my current collection in place. Hiding behind my ritz cooking school bear is my Chanel maxi flap. I have a little bit of room to grow but not much, so it's good that my capsule collection is almost complete.
> 
> I also use a great bag organizer called the purse perfector. I read about it in the purse blog. It has two sides that can zip apart. I put essentials in one side and optional items in the other. My wallet fits in the pocket in between. I can go from my 35 birkin to a Chanel medium flap in seconds. I will say that I worry a little about the plastic zipper scratching the bags so I put this organizer inside of my soft Hermes organizer to further protect my Hermes bags. Yes an organizer in an organizer. That's me. A bit of a nut. The two sides even zip apart for the two compartments of my fendi peakaboo. Meant to be.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183924




To me, this is ideal ( this is coming from a woman who keeps all her H scarves in their boxes).  This is perfect because you can see and visually enjoy all your bags.  What a delight it must be to just walk into your closet.   With a capsule type collection like yours you also tend to use them all regularly I imagine, which should alleviate dust issues outside of regularly dusting shelves.  Lastly, you can get at them easily and efficiently.

Besides, it's freaking eye candy.  [emoji7]


----------



## MSO13

hi everyone!

I know I'm behind  today but I'm lounging in a hotel so I'll have time to catch up, I brought my Kelly in her dustbag inside my Longchamp expandable for my train travel today. My one gripe with the expandable bag is that the strap is too short and the bag is super awkward for me to carry but I love that it holds the H bags without crushing the handles so it's worth the tradeoff. 

I store my bags in their dustbags and then laid out however is best for them. My Kelly likes to lie down as does my Chanel Girl bag. My speedy shapes are stuffed and lined up. My HAC stands. I'm not in my new master bedroom still due to construction procrastination but I'm hoping for a large handbag and scarf built in cabinet with a lock on it. My walk in was designed before I started bringing home giant orange boxes and I'd rather not compromise the shoe and clothing storage. If the cabinet doesn't work out, I'll convert one of our big guest room closets into all shelves for bag storage. 

I don't have room for storing them in their boxes and I find myself so happy with my current collection I'm rotating bags daily so hopefully that will reduce the wear. 

I will try to read back today and catch up.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> I know I'm behind  today but I'm lounging in a hotel so I'll have time to catch up, I brought my Kelly in her dustbag inside my Longchamp expandable for my train travel today. My one gripe with the expandable bag is that the strap is too short and the bag is super awkward for me to carry but I love that it holds the H bags without crushing the handles so it's worth the tradeoff.
> 
> I store my bags in their dustbags and then laid out however is best for them. My Kelly likes to lie down as does my Chanel Girl bag. My speedy shapes are stuffed and lined up. My HAC stands. I'm not in my new master bedroom still due to construction procrastination but I'm hoping for a large handbag and scarf built in cabinet with a lock on it. My walk in was designed before I started bringing home giant orange boxes and I'd rather not compromise the shoe and clothing storage. If the cabinet doesn't work out, I'll convert one of our big guest room closets into all shelves for bag storage.
> 
> I don't have room for storing them in their boxes and I find myself so happy with my current collection I'm rotating bags daily so hopefully that will reduce the wear.
> 
> I will try to read back today and catch up.




A locking cabinet with glass would be ideal. I can't believe I only recently invested in one of those longchamp bags. They really are great for that purpose. Safe travels.


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> Moirai, it is actually a VIP meet with my favorite band before their concert. We get to shake their hands, do a q&a, and take s picture with them. I have seen them live many times before especially while living in Japan (where they are from) and even attended these meets before, but this is the first time they have come here in a while. Normally I try to stand by the rail in front of the stage and never wear nice clothes etc for the picture because it will all get inevitably destroyed. I no longer have the stamina to be pushed around for a good spot so decided to get dressed up this year and watch from the back. Still debating which of my H scarves to wear with the outfit!
> 
> Then next week I am going to a celebration event and high tea in honor of fifteen years of a fragrance plus a new release. A SA I get along with very well invited me. It should be fun!







Kyokei said:


> Dharma, wish I could be of help with the kitchen aid. Im terrible at cooking or baking anything myself; I envy you ladies who are able to. I drink a lot of tea and coffee so I have sets for that, but thats about it. A few years ago I bought a Vitamix thinking that I would make green smoothies but of course it is still in its box
> 
> Your family sounds like how mine was growing up. Everyone is on a different page. Even choosing a restaurant that everyone wanted to eat at was difficult. I mostly took out from various places alone.
> 
> On an aside, does anyone have a clic H or a Kelly double tour bracelet? I tend to plan purchases ahead and have been debating between these two mostly (or perhaps a micro rivale) for my second H bracelet. Any positive/negative things to say about either for those of you who own them?




Hi Kyokei,

So fun that you get to meet your favorite band! That should be so much fun and I love that you're planning what to wear, surely there will be a photo op! My DH was and sort of still is in the music industry and I've gotten to hang with some of my favorite bands. I am totally at home in the back now, there was a shift in my 20's where I was happiest on the side of the stage or up in a balcony. I actually prefer to watch the crowd enjoying the music at this point as all our favorites now are doing reunion shows and I've likely seen them 100 times. 

About the H bracelets, I think you said in another thread that you have a pretty small wrist. You should definitely try them on in the smallest possible size. I have had all three you mentioned, the Kelly Double Tour stretched out a lot and is way too big on me now and spins. I then got a Rivale Double Tour in a smaller size and I love that one. I feel like the clasp is more annoying on the Rivale but I like wearing that one better. The Kelly clasp gets caught on things sometimes. I also have a Micro Rivale that I stack with a Hapi. I did have a XL Clic and while it was gorgeous and super heavy and luxe feeling, the big H wasn't me. I struggle with some logos and with some of my clients, I need to be under the radar. I was always so conscious of the H. I also got rid of my H belt. My main bracelet love remains the CDC, they are quite addicting though so be warned!


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A locking cabinet with glass would be ideal. I can't believe I only recently invested in one of those longchamp bags. They really are great for that purpose. Safe travels.




I agree glass would be ideal but this cabinet will face our bed and while I would love to wake up looking lovingly upon my beautiful bag collection I think DH would prefer not to see them [emoji6]


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been keeping up with everyone's posts today but no time to write. DH's birthday dinner went well. It was so nice that his 82 years old dad is still around to celebrate with us. DH's oldest nephew whom I first met when we started dating is now 26. How time flies! Food was great and conversation was lively. I'm blessed that I get along well with all my in laws.
> 
> 
> 
> Kyokei, that was a close call! My pale pink silk dress wasn't so lucky. Even dry cleaning didn't help. I wrote it off as lost cause but as MrsO said I searched the web and came across the hydrogen peroxide and Dawn recipe and the rest is history.
> 
> 
> 
> MYH, I love your jewelry tray! Would you have a product code still by chance? I definitely need one. When I was in Hawaii I forgot my 10th anniversary diamond ring on a drinking glass tray at the hotel on our last day. Somehow I realized it when my DH was tanking up the rental car and we went back. The cleaning lady had already turned it in to security and we had a happy ending but I probably wouldn't have forgotten it if I'd brought my own tray.
> 
> 
> 
> Dharma, wishing your DH all the best with his surgery and a speedy recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO, thanks for posting the mending the shawl directions. Do you mean to start back even at the spot where the pull hasn't started? I think you should definitely get the tea set for 'the business'.  I know one of my business associates go to NYC a couple of times a year and buys herself 3-4 St John suits. I remembered her accountant thought someone stole her CC the first time she did that. Anyhow, she wears these suits to meetings so she writes them all off. I wish I could do the same for my H bags but I especially carry an under radar bag when going to client meetings although I'm thinking I may be able to swing my Lindy and Plume bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone else! I'll pop by tomorrow. Need to catch some Z's after today's kiddies birthday party at literally a circus (more on that tomorrow). Good night.




Hi Fab! Glad you liked the shawl mending post, I'm not sure I catch your meaning but you start about 1cm from the loop and work your way away from the loop which would be the start of the pull. If you start at the end on a long pull, I thin it's harder and you can pull too hard or far. 

And I knew I would have full support in the Cafe for my tea service. We can all wear Tom Ford Rose Indien lipstick while wearing Ferragamo shoes and another pair but I can't remember while sipping Belloq teas out of my new Ikat service. 

I'm telling you, tPF should seed us products to try out here rather than those annoying Gucci popups! 

Oh, and miraculously my accountant called me yesterday to tell me that I overpaid my city for 3 years and I'm getting back a HUGE refund. I'm being responsible and applying 1/2 towards future taxes but I get back enough for something pretty good- like a Juste un Clou. It's going to take a long time to get the check but I'm sure I'll have no problem dreaming of what to get.


----------



## MSO13

rainneday said:


> Completely. I need a special blindfold that only allows me to see text.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is right by the Ritz! Maui is my favorite, I have family on the Big Island but for years they were on Kauai. Kauai is a bit too quiet for me, I also prefer Maui or Oahu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very interested in your macaroon recipe! They sound delicious. We do a ton of cooking with almond flour, but only for DH and I as my kids have nut allergies.
> 
> 
> 
> We do have many food intolerances and allergies. You have my sympathy on the Celiac disease, I cannot tolerate wheat at all and this is true for one my kids also. It makes life difficult at first, but once you get into the routine of substititing healthier flours for the wheat, your body feels amazing! Do you agree? It was like waking out of a carb coma for me, and my body started to function as it should have all along.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the idea of this thread is to stay on the lighter side of topics, but I have to add that my DH only learned how to cook (at all!) to nurse me back to health, he was forced to come up with ways of making bread, cookies, crackers that I could tolerate because I was too ill (long story, not for this thread) to do it myself. So, for almost any food that involves wheat, we have some sort of recipe with a celiac-friendly substitute.  I am always telling him to start a blog but he insists that he hates cooking  I know this is a fib because he goes to the kitchen, blasts his music and has some alone time, he's out there dancing and cookingI need to catch that on film.




I will post my recipe soon, I'm traveling this week. The recipe is simple but the technique for mixing is challenging  but that's half the fun, as my DH says the ones that aren't Instagram ready still taste delicious. 

I have more fun coming up with fillings and flavors. I will make a few batches for Thanksgiving, everyone's favorite is Espresso with Sea Salt Caramel. They're very pretty too. I have an idea for a caramel apple one but I have to think about it. 

Celiac hasn't been too rough, I had horrible migraines and the usual other stuff so it's been super easy to stay gluten free. I also feel like a fog was lifted.  Your DH sounds pretty amazing, mine would have to hire me a cook in those circumstances but at least he loves vacuuming!


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Kyokei,
> 
> So fun that you get to meet your favorite band! That should be so much fun and I love that you're planning what to wear, surely there will be a photo op! My DH was and sort of still is in the music industry and I've gotten to hang with some of my favorite bands. I am totally at home in the back now, there was a shift in my 20's where I was happiest on the side of the stage or up in a balcony. I actually prefer to watch the crowd enjoying the music at this point as all our favorites now are doing reunion shows and I've likely seen them 100 times.
> 
> About the H bracelets, I think you said in another thread that you have a pretty small wrist. You should definitely try them on in the smallest possible size. I have had all three you mentioned, the Kelly Double Tour stretched out a lot and is way too big on me now and spins. I then got a Rivale Double Tour in a smaller size and I love that one. I feel like the clasp is more annoying on the Rivale but I like wearing that one better. The Kelly clasp gets caught on things sometimes. I also have a Micro Rivale that I stack with a Hapi. I did have a XL Clic and while it was gorgeous and super heavy and luxe feeling, the big H wasn't me. I struggle with some logos and with some of my clients, I need to be under the radar. I was always so conscious of the H. I also got rid of my H belt. My main bracelet love remains the CDC, they are quite addicting though so be warned!



MrsOwen,

Thank you so much for the feedback about the bracelets. You always have such insightful posts about H merchandise on here! I bought the Hapi 3 and they added an extra hole for me, actually, but it still slides around my wrist. At this point I dont expect anything else though as all bracelets tend to do that for me. So that isnt necessarily a deal breaker as long as it stays on without falling off my hand.

As far as logos go, I also try to hide them when I need to be under the radar, but I dont mind them as long as it is a brand I generally like and support. I wouldnt want a logo on something if that was the only thing I liked by the brand, if that makes any sense. I love the CDCs too and would love to be able to own one someday, but from what Ive heard, they are pretty hard to come by? I am pretty new to Hermes, so I am not sure. I think my main addiction will be the scarves. There are too many beautiful ones and I love how they all have stories and really change the entire look of an outfit.

Thats great that you got to meet many of your favorite bands! I also used to enjoy being by the stage in my late teens and early 20s but nowadays the idea of being pushed and shoved around isnt as appealing to me anymore. Im not sure if Ill regret not being in the center of the action, but it might be fun to have a more peaceful experience in back and truly get to enjoy the music and the show. Ive seen this band many times before by now so it could be interesting to experience the show in a different way.

It is probably thanks to these guys that Im here in the first place. Ive been a fan for a while and they are great dressers, which sparked my interest in clothing, accessories, jewelry, etc which later turned into handbags.

Anyway, thanks cafe for listening to my rambles once again. I will try to check in at some point tomorrow as I wait on the line.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Wednesday, everyone! 

Waiting for my lunch at a new noodle bar. There are so many types of noodles, soup base and ingredients to choose from, it took me quite a while to 'study' the menu. Lunch shouldn't be this complicated. Lol. 

MYH, I don't know if the store can ship the tray. I think you're right that H usually doesn't ship leather goods. I'll ask though. All those colors sound so pretty. 

Sarah, I don't have any pic of my little family. I should take it one day though. I'm thinking of eventually rehoming my Plume and Drag bags so I should do that before. 

Kyokei, have fun at the concert! Which scarf did you end up wearing? Re: CDC, if you're in the US or Europe, you can always order them on H.com if you know your size. I have a small wrist and take a S. This past couple of months, there were even gator CDCs online but you have to be fast though as they get snapped up quickly. I usually lurk around the Finds thread here on tPF. It's a dangerous place because you find out about things you don't really need but must have. :l)

Pocketbookpup, love your purse armoire! It makes total sense. I keep my non-H bags in their dust bags on the shelves in my closet but I keep my H bags in their boxes. Scarves too! That is why I don't carry my H bags that much because it's hard to access, or I just keep carrying whichever one I have out. I even bought an IKEA external wall closet this past spring but I only keep 2-3 H bags in there at a time. I need a better way to organize my H bag! May be when DDs are a bit older, I should turn one guest bedroom into an in-home H/non H bag boutique. 

MrsO, I'll try taking a pic of my pull on the shawl to show you. I don't see a loop on mine, just a pulled line. I'm not sure where to start pulling it back in place. Hope you're enjoying your time away. Hooray on the tax refund! I love found money! Cartier on your wrist will be just perfect. 

Hi to everyone!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Wednesday, everyone!  Had fun playing with the IPad pro today.  Might treat myself to one next week, since nothing will be coming from H any time soon.


----------



## katekluet

This cafe is so lively, it is hard to keep up!
FabF, I store my bags in their dust bags on their sides....the box was too much hassle and I used them less. I think this method is ok, right gals?
MRsO, great job on the tutorial, have mended snags but had not thought about a wash to relax the stretched threads back into place, great idea. The photos really clarified the process. 
I love the Ikat pattern and I wish they made coffee mugs in it. The Ikat cups are beautiful and different. 
MYH, that jewelry travel tray is so clever and easy to pack, something to look for on my next store visit!
Not only am I using TF lipstick thanks to my cafe friends, my BFF is also, I introduced her to it. 
dharma, hope your DH is already recovering well,
Nice to "meet"all the new cafe people.


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Wednesday, everyone!  Had fun playing with the IPad pro today.  Might treat myself to one next week, since nothing will be coming from H any time soon.




Did you like the iPad pro? I would love a keyboard to type but I hate spending money on anything nonhermes these days.

Question for you gals: has anyone ever dealt with Cartier for servicing their watches and how was it? I'll spare you the details but this is the second interaction I have had with them that has been somewhat unpleasant. I kid you not the store manager said to me "at least we are not as bad as Hermes." And as you know I was hoping to concentrate on jewelry in 2016 with Cartier trinity and a tank francaise at the top of my wishlist. Now I'm a little worried about that.


----------



## Fabfashion

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Did you like the iPad pro? I would love a keyboard to type but I hate spending money on anything nonhermes these days.
> 
> Question for you gals: has anyone ever dealt with Cartier for servicing their watches and how was it? I'll spare you the details but this is the second interaction I have had with them that has been somewhat unpleasant. I kid you not the store manager said to me "at least we are not as bad as Hermes." And as you know I was hoping to concentrate on jewelry in 2016 with Cartier trinity and a tank francaise at the top of my wishlist. Now I'm a little worried about that.



Pocketbook Pup, sorry to hear about your experience at Cartier. I only brought my mom's Trinity ring to be repaired and polished and my local store was pleasant to deal with. They sent it off and it was back in about 3 weeks I think. I only serviced one of my Cartier watches once after leaving it in my pants pocket and off it went into the washing machine (gasp!). But I knew a great Cartier-authorized watch repair craftsman in St. Maarten so I took it to him instead when I went there. My DH sends all his watches to the authorized craftsperson in town and not go through the boutiques. My other Cartier watches never needed any repairs so you may not need it serviced at your store often or may be you can find an authorized craftsman elsewhere?


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> This cafe is so lively, it is hard to keep up!
> FabF, I store my bags in their dust bags on their sides....the box was too much hassle and I used them less. I think this method is ok, right gals?
> MRsO, great job on the tutorial, have mended snags but had not thought about a wash to relax the stretched threads back into place, great idea. The photos really clarified the process.
> I love the Ikat pattern and I wish they made coffee mugs in it. The Ikat cups are beautiful and different.
> MYH, that jewelry travel tray is so clever and easy to pack, something to look for on my next store visit!
> Not only am I using TF lipstick thanks to my cafe friends, my BFF is also, I introduced her to it.
> dharma, hope your DH is already recovering well,
> Nice to "meet"all the new cafe people.



Hi Kate!  TF lipsticks are addictive, aren't they?  I also got his blush and it's a life changer. Sephora was having a VIB discount the other day and I stocked up on most essentials. Luckily they don't carry TF make up or I'd have bought up the whole store. Hehe.


----------



## Fabfashion

MYH said:


> OK, I want a pic of these shoes you gals all got.  Will somebody post a pic?
> 
> I think I'm going to get lectured here but I don't store my bags in their boxes.  I like them all out where I can see them and its convenient.  I know the bottoms might get saggy but oh well.  I heard a story once about a gal that stored all her bags in her boxes and didn't even notice when they all got stolen.  She just assumed they were all in there and then one day she went to switch out her bag and found the boxes were empty.  The sad part is, she didn't even know when they were taken.  If you constantly check on them or are sure there are no strangers coming into your house, then it's ideal.  But I have housekeepers, painters, A/C repair guys, roofers, etc. that come through every now and then and would like to see my stuff all at once and know it's there when they leave. I guess I really should have a lock on my closet door but I don't.
> 
> Fabfashion - good luck on finding the jewelry trays. They also had malachite/etoupe and feu/gris tourterelle at the SF store.  I wonder if they'll do a transfer for you to your store? I usually get told no leather transfers! not even leather bracelets.  Boo hiss.



MYH, your story about the lady who had all her bags stolen got me checking all my boxes today. Phew, luckily they are still there.  I had to move them out to my guest room but left all my scarf boxes inside the wall closet--they're all accounted for. We had people in to top up the insulation in the ceiling and they had to go through my closet's ceiling. Now I'm slowly putting things back but have decided to store the orange boxes on the closet's floor under my pants instead of displaying them right on the shelves. May not deter anyone if we have a break in but if they're in a hurry they may not see my boxes underneath. Better safe than sorry! Thanks for sharing the story.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Did you like the iPad pro? I would love a keyboard to type but I hate spending money on anything nonhermes these days.
> 
> Question for you gals: has anyone ever dealt with Cartier for servicing their watches and how was it? I'll spare you the details but this is the second interaction I have had with them that has been somewhat unpleasant. I kid you not the store manager said to me "at least we are not as bad as Hermes." And as you know I was hoping to concentrate on jewelry in 2016 with Cartier trinity and a tank francaise at the top of my wishlist. Now I'm a little worried about that.



Hi, Pocketbook Pup 
The Pro is a sweetheart of a gadget.  The keyboards and styluses won't be in the store until the weekend.


----------



## rainneday

MYH said:


> A visual of your Dh cooking and dancing in the kitchen made me smile! If only my DH would do the same.  I dream of the day. His skills in the kitchen are lacking!
> I also salute Mrs O for making macarons. I have done it once by myself and it is a lot of work! And only 1/3 were good. The other 2/3 were mutated ones lol.
> 
> .



I'm sorry that I have been on here so sporadically! It is very amusing, especially since the music that he listens to while cooking isn't his type of music at all. He grew up punk, still is punk as fas as I am concerned, and is out there dancing to disco  I guess we all have alter egos inside somewhere...


----------



## rainneday

Pirula said:


> *Rainneday*:  I'd love to see this film of your husband.  He's too cute!  My DH is very good in the kitchen too.  He learned to cook while we were living in Cairo and he was bored during the regular work day before he started working too.  Lucky me!  He does all the fancy stuff, I do all the home and hearth type cooking (and the Cuban food, bien sur).  I have a friend whose daughter has celiac.  Complicated but what a difference in her health as soon as she eliminated wheat.  Astounding.  Especially considering all the different facets of health that it affects.




Mmmm Cuban food  I don't think that some men realize just how creative an outlet cooking can be...until they start cooking! 

A couple of years ago DH and I had our astrological charts drawn up and interpreted by a professional astrologer, one of the first things she said to DH was that he probably had a propensity toward cooking and being very creative with food.  It has nothing to do with his career at all, so either it was a very good guess or it was written in the stars.


----------



## rainneday

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Question for you gals: has anyone ever dealt with Cartier for servicing their watches and how was it? I'll spare you the details but this is the second interaction I have had with them that has been somewhat unpleasant. I kid you not the store manager said to me* "at least we are not as bad as Hermes."*


Wow.  Good luck, Pocketbook Pup. I'm shocked that they said this. (even if it's probably true)



Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Wednesday, everyone!  Had fun playing with the IPad pro today.  Might treat myself to one next week, since nothing will be coming from H any time soon.



I hope that you also had a happy Wednesday, Madam Bijoux! 



Fabfashion said:


> MYH, I don't know if the store can ship the tray. I think you're right that H usually doesn't ship leather goods. I'll ask though. All those colors sound so pretty.
> 
> Sarah, I don't have any pic of my little family. I should take it one day though. I'm thinking of eventually rehoming my Plume and Drag bags so I should do that before.



FabFashion, if you need a contact at the SF store, I have an excellent SA.  She has had some slg transferred in for me before 

I would love to see a photo of your bag collection as well!


----------



## rainneday

MrsOwen3 said:


> I will post my recipe soon, I'm traveling this week. The recipe is simple but the technique for mixing is challenging  but that's half the fun, as my DH says the ones that aren't Instagram ready still taste delicious.
> 
> I have more fun coming up with fillings and flavors. I will make a few batches for Thanksgiving, everyone's favorite is Espresso with Sea Salt Caramel. They're very pretty too. I have an idea for a caramel apple one but I have to think about it.
> 
> Celiac hasn't been too rough, I had horrible migraines and the usual other stuff so it's been super easy to stay gluten free. I also feel like a fog was lifted.  Your DH sounds pretty amazing, mine would have to hire me a cook in those circumstances but at least he loves vacuuming!




If we could have spared the $ at the time, I am sure he would have hired someone. It was a true labor of love for him. I think the most cooking he had attempted before that was to heat up some nachos in a microwave. 

Oh dear, your macaroons sound amazing, holy moly, caramel apple?! Yes please! 

Have fun and safe travels!


----------



## rainneday

MrsOwen3 said:


> Oh, and miraculously my accountant called me yesterday to tell me that I overpaid my city for 3 years and I'm getting back a HUGE refund. I'm being responsible and applying 1/2 towards future taxes but I get back enough for something pretty good- like a Juste un Clou. It's going to take a long time to get the check but I'm sure I'll have no problem dreaming of what to get.



What exciting news!  



Sarah_sarah said:


> Speaking of DH. I admit it. I set fire in my dorm room when I tried to cook. The girls were so happy to get to see the firemen. I was petrified. Long story short, my DH cooks. He makes some amazing french cuisine. Better than in most restaurants. Next time I would love to share pics. He also makes pizza from scratch with the help of his mom and dad.
> 
> Today DH went to H and he was talking to my SA and he saw a pair of boots he thought I would love. She reserved my size as it is the only one left in my country. Does this count as breaking my ban?



Oh, Sarah  Was it an oil fire? And aren't the firemen always gorgeous? They usually seem to be called to our home when we have been up for over 24 hours, are in our pajamas, covered in some sort of bodily fluid. 

Yeah, that is breaking your ban, but I broke mine too. I think that as long as you post pics it only counts as a partial break, you have to do it twice before you have officially "broken" your ban.  (I realize that makes no sense at all, but play along.) I bet the boots are divine!


----------



## rainneday

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok I'm jumping in in the middle here. I'm sorry I'm trying to keep up and I had great plans to write a thoughtful entry over the weekend, but it was that or the treadmill and the treadmill just had to win out.
> 
> I store my bags on shelves. I want them out where I can see them and use them. I change bags almost daily. I know it might mean more wear and tear on the bags but so be it. I'd rather use them and this is the best way for me to do so.
> 
> I didn't design my closet or I would have made more room for bags and added glass doors. I do check them regularly to make sure nothing is pressing against them and the chains are not causing indentations. Here is a photo of my current collection in place. Hiding behind my ritz cooking school bear is my Chanel maxi flap. I have a little bit of room to grow but not much, so it's good that my capsule collection is almost complete.
> 
> I also use a great bag organizer called the purse perfector. I read about it in the purse blog. It has two sides that can zip apart. I put essentials in one side and optional items in the other. My wallet fits in the pocket in between. I can go from my 35 birkin to a Chanel medium flap in seconds. I will say that I worry a little about the plastic zipper scratching the bags so I put this organizer inside of my soft Hermes organizer to further protect my Hermes bags. Yes an organizer in an organizer. That's me. A bit of a nut. The two sides even zip apart for the two compartments of my fendi peakaboo. Meant to be.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183924



This picture is quite beautiful. Because we have almost zero storage here, I bought a large wicker chest to store some of my bags in. The majority of my bags are Balenciaga, so they smoosh down and I can lay them flat in their bags. My structured bags have to sit out, but they aren't displayed as nicely as yours at all. We're actually considering relocating back to the east coast just to have more space, a large closet is a huge draw. 



MYH said:


> OK, I want a pic of these shoes you gals all got.  Will somebody post a pic?
> 
> I think I'm going to get lectured here but I don't store my bags in their boxes.  I like them all out where I can see them and its convenient.  I know the bottoms might get saggy but oh well. * I heard a story once about a gal that stored all her bags in her boxes and didn't even notice when they all got stolen.  She just assumed they were all in there and then one day she went to switch out her bag and found the boxes were empty.  The sad part is, she didn't even know when they were taken. * If you constantly check on them or are sure there are no strangers coming into your house, then it's ideal.  But I have housekeepers, painters, A/C repair guys, roofers, etc. that come through every now and then and would like to see my stuff all at once and know it's there when they leave. I guess I really should have a lock on my closet door but I don't.
> 
> Fabfashion - good luck on finding the jewelry trays. They also had malachite/etoupe and feu/gris tourterelle at the SF store.  I wonder if they'll do a transfer for you to your store? I usually get told no leather transfers! not even leather bracelets.  Boo hiss.




This is frightening! :wondering

When we returned from our last trip I let a few days pass before I thought to check on my bags, when I finally did I noticed that someone had gone through them. It turned out that DH checked them sooner than I had! I had that initial, uh-oh...thank goodness it was because of him.


----------



## EmileH

Fabfashion said:


> Pocketbook Pup, sorry to hear about your experience at Cartier. I only brought my mom's Trinity ring to be repaired and polished and my local store was pleasant to deal with. They sent it off and it was back in about 3 weeks I think. I only serviced one of my Cartier watches once after leaving it in my pants pocket and off it went into the washing machine (gasp!). But I knew a great Cartier-authorized watch repair craftsman in St. Maarten so I took it to him instead when I went there. My DH sends all his watches to the authorized craftsperson in town and not go through the boutiques. My other Cartier watches never needed any repairs so you may not need it serviced at your store often or may be you can find an authorized craftsman elsewhere?




That's a great suggestion! Thank you.


----------



## EmileH

rainneday said:


> This picture is quite beautiful. Because we have almost zero storage here, I bought a large wicker chest to store some of my bags in. The majority of my bags are Balenciaga, so they smoosh down and I can lay them flat in their bags. My structured bags have to sit out, but they aren't displayed as nicely as yours at all. We're actually considering relocating back to the east coast just to have more space, a large closet is a huge draw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is frightening! :wondering
> 
> 
> 
> When we returned from our last trip I let a few days pass before I thought to check on my bags, when I finally did I noticed that someone had gone through them. It turned out that DH checked them sooner than I had! I had that initial, uh-oh...thank goodness it was because of him.




Yay! Come to the east coast! Although you know that you only get big closets here if you live pretty far out in the suburbs like we do.  I'm a city girl at heart and would gladly smush my stuff back into a small closet to be back.


----------



## Freckles1

Happy Thursday ladies!!
This thread is becoming very hard to keep up with!! 
Hello to all the fantastic ladies who are new to the thread!! 
All of this cooking talk had been making me hungry!!!! And of course I am still dieting and on the wagon!! It is working.... Slowly... But working... 3 more lbs to go. And then I'm sure the holidays will ruin me. Oh well. I won't be on my death bed wishing I didn't have that fabulous pie!! Haha
What are everyone's plans for Thanksgiving (state side ) ? We are headed to Chicago - just the 4 of us. We will shop and drink and eat too much!!
It's starting to finally get chilly here. What about everyone else? 
I hope everyone is having a great week!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Thursday, ladies! This week has gone by fast. 

Freckles, no plans here for Thanksgiving since we had ours last month but will be watching for good deals on Black Friday. Hehe. Good for you for keeping up with your diet. I need to hunker down and scale back my carb intake. Halloween really did a number on me and now I'm craving sweets all the time. How are your DD and DS doing in their respective sports?

Madam, did you end up getting the ipad pro? 

Rainneday, thanks so much for the offer to connect with your SF SA. I'll talk to my local SA first. She keeps saying to me to buy from her so we'll see if she can make things happen. I'm trying to build my relationship with her but she's a senior SA with a long list of VIPs so I don't think I'll ever get any bags from her though. I have a better relationship with my Hawaii SA. 

So is it breaking a ban if we buy non-H things? I went out for milk and bread yesterday and came home with a shearling jacket and a pair of winter boots from our local boutique Rudsak. Don't know how that happened. 

There's a gale force wind warning today of nearly 60 miles per hour. Not sure if I'll go for my usual walk--I may get blown away! 

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Kyokei

Hello cafe! Hope everyone is well.

Fabfashion, the concert was a lot of fun! I&#8217;ve seen this band before but this had to be one of the best, at least in terms of seating. Rather than fighting to get the rail by the stage and being pushed around or standing in the very back where things are rather lifeless, this venue had box seats right by the stage so I was able to see the show from up close and above. The view was amazing. Meeting them before the show went better than usual too. I ended up wearing L&#8217;Arbre du Vent CW 22 as a belt, which popped out against the black dress. It feels mildly depressing now that it&#8217;s all over.

Thanks for the advice on CDCs! I do prefer shopping in person to online and have no idea about my size, so might eventually try my luck at the boutique once I&#8217;m done purchasing the other items I really want.

Freckles, that sounds like a great Thanksgiving. Hope you have a lot of fun. I don&#8217;t do anything for the holidays myself, but I have reservations at my favorite restaurant and might try to go out for some wine afterwards if I can find a place that is open. And then avoiding going to any stores around Black Friday, of course&#8230;


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Thursday, ladies! This week has gone by fast.
> 
> Freckles, no plans here for Thanksgiving since we had ours last month but will be watching for good deals on Black Friday. Hehe. Good for you for keeping up with your diet. I need to hunker down and scale back my carb intake. Halloween really did a number on me and now I'm craving sweets all the time. How are your DD and DS doing in their respective sports?
> 
> Madam, did you end up getting the ipad pro?
> 
> Rainneday, thanks so much for the offer to connect with your SF SA. I'll talk to my local SA first. She keeps saying to me to buy from her so we'll see if she can make things happen. I'm trying to build my relationship with her but she's a senior SA with a long list of VIPs so I don't think I'll ever get any bags from her though. I have a better relationship with my Hawaii SA.
> 
> So is it breaking a ban if we buy non-H things? I went out for milk and bread yesterday and came home with a shearling jacket and a pair of winter boots from our local boutique Rudsak. Don't know how that happened.
> 
> There's a gale force wind warning today of nearly 60 miles per hour. Not sure if I'll go for my usual walk--I may get blown away!
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!


Hi, Fabfashion!  Still mulling it over.  I want to see how the pencil and the keyboard work when the store gets them.


----------



## rainneday

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! Come to the east coast! Although you know that you only get big closets here if you live pretty far out in the suburbs like we do.  I'm a city girl at heart and would gladly smush my stuff back into a small closet to be back.



We're thinking about Essex County NJ, my dh grew up there so it is familiar to him. Another bonus would be to have some extended family around. Most of my extended family lives in France. In the US there are very few of us in NorCal, mostly they are in NM and the low deserts of CA.

Anyway, yes, closet space...ahhh...I need this so badly. We've been in NorCal for almost 4 years now (we were in LA (near my parents) for a bit after leaving the east, had sold the house etc.) and I feel like we are spinning our wheels. We can buy a 7 bedroom home, with plenty of land, for less than half of what that would cost us here. Maybe even only a third of what it would cost. At this point I am very motivated to just be settled! And the extra space is looking awfully tempting...

I'm a city girl too, part of my plan was to convince DH to rent in the city (NYC) for a year while we house hunt  but we would only be 30 min. away if we went straight to the 'burbs, so that may become the plan. I am giving it until July of next year to reveal itself, if we should stay or if we should go. 

It looks like we would have our pick of houses, as opposed to here where we are up against at least 100 other people for 1 house, most of them not even planning to live in the house, and realtors who are questionable in their dealings. My grandfather was born in SF and I love it dearly, but can you tell that I have just about had enough?   needs one of these too: ullhair:



Fabfashion said:


> Happy Thursday, ladies! This week has gone by fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Rainneday, thanks so much for the offer to connect with your SF SA. I'll talk to my local SA first. She keeps saying to me to buy from her so we'll see if she can make things happen. I'm trying to build my relationship with her but she's a senior SA with a long list of VIPs so I don't think I'll ever get any bags from her though. I have a better relationship with my Hawaii SA.
> 
> So is it breaking a ban if we buy non-H things? I went out for milk and bread yesterday and came home with a shearling jacket and a pair of winter boots from our local boutique Rudsak. Don't know how that happened.
> 
> There's a gale force wind warning today of nearly 60 miles per hour. Not sure if I'll go for my usual walk--I may get blown away!
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!



That is a crazy wind! Be safe!

Ok, no problem  Do the Hawaii stores have good stock? I wish we could have gone over for a day or two just to check them out. Good luck with your hunt! 

I believe the ban only applies to H. Though I am the worst person to ask as I have already broken mine.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Fabfashion!  Still mulling it over.  I want to see how the pencil and the keyboard work when the store gets them.



Hi Madam, love to hear your thoughts once you get to try the whole set. I'm thinking of getting a new iPad around Christmas time and contemplating either go real big like the Pro or just a small mini one.


----------



## Fabfashion

rainneday said:


> We're thinking about Essex County NJ, my dh grew up there so it is familiar to him. Another bonus would be to have some extended family around. Most of my extended family lives in France. In the US there are very few of us in NorCal, mostly they are in NM and the low deserts of CA.
> 
> Anyway, yes, closet space...ahhh...I need this so badly. We've been in NorCal for almost 4 years now (we were in LA (near my parents) for a bit after leaving the east, had sold the house etc.) and I feel like we are spinning our wheels. We can buy a 7 bedroom home, with plenty of land, for less than half of what that would cost us here. Maybe even only a third of what it would cost. At this point I am very motivated to just be settled! And the extra space is looking awfully tempting...
> 
> I'm a city girl too, part of my plan was to convince DH to rent in the city (NYC) for a year while we house hunt  but we would only be 30 min. away if we went straight to the 'burbs, so that may become the plan. I am giving it until July of next year to reveal itself, if we should stay or if we should go.
> 
> It looks like we would have our pick of houses, as opposed to here where we are up against at least 100 other people for 1 house, most of them not even planning to live in the house, and realtors who are questionable in their dealings. My grandfather was born in SF and I love it dearly, but can you tell that I have just about had enough?   needs one of these too: ullhair:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a crazy wind! Be safe!
> 
> Ok, no problem  Do the Hawaii stores have good stock? I wish we could have gone over for a day or two just to check them out. Good luck with your hunt!
> 
> I believe the ban only applies to H. Though I am the worst person to ask as I have already broken mine.



Hi rainneday, I ended up staying indoors. It was way too windy and a bit rainy. Crazy wind and umbrella don't mix. 

H stores in Hawaii have the most inventory outside of Paris. They get a lot of tourist traffic. It's like a H candy store!  I love shopping there. There are 2 stores and a small duty free one at the airport. You should definitely make it a little weekend get away. 

BTW, if you move east you'll be able to get more H with the money you save on housing.


----------



## Fabfashion

Kyokei said:


> Hello cafe! Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Fabfashion, the concert was a lot of fun! Ive seen this band before but this had to be one of the best, at least in terms of seating. Rather than fighting to get the rail by the stage and being pushed around or standing in the very back where things are rather lifeless, this venue had box seats right by the stage so I was able to see the show from up close and above. The view was amazing. Meeting them before the show went better than usual too. I ended up wearing LArbre du Vent CW 22 as a belt, which popped out against the black dress. It feels mildly depressing now that its all over.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on CDCs! I do prefer shopping in person to online and have no idea about my size, so might eventually try my luck at the boutique once Im done purchasing the other items I really want.
> 
> Freckles, that sounds like a great Thanksgiving. Hope you have a lot of fun. I dont do anything for the holidays myself, but I have reservations at my favorite restaurant and might try to go out for some wine afterwards if I can find a place that is open. And then avoiding going to any stores around Black Friday, of course



Glad to hear you had a great time at a concert. A box seat is a way to go! Any mod shot of your outfit to share?


----------



## Moirai

Hello Cafe!

Hope everyone is well. I've been busy with work all week so haven't had time to respond or read everyone's posts. 

Kyokei, Glad you had a good time at your concert. Hope you had an opportunity to get a pic with the band. Great idea of using the scarf as a belt. Would love to see a pic if you have one. How was high tea?

Rainne, Nice to have another Balenciaga fan in the H forum. I have the City in reg hw and Pom pom in giant hw, and a black moto jacket. I haven't use the bags in a while but wear the moto whenever I can.

Pocketbook Pup, Your bag collection is lovely and so versatile. Very nice display cabinet too.

Fab, I store my most used bags in a cabinet that has a glass door in my closet, without their dust bags and in upright positions. My other bags are in their boxes in a different room. My Evie however is downstairs in my study where it is easily accessible. You were asking me about the plastic container that functions double duty as jewelry box and tray while traveling. It's a freebie small soft shallow rectangular box that came with Olay facial cloths for storing wipes during travel (this is one of the few beauty products I can't live without, thank goodness it's inexpensive). I started using the container during one of my trips because I didn't have a tray to hold my jewelry at night. After that, it replaced my padded jewelry case because it took up half the space and weight in my carry-on without sacrificing function. I hope you are able to get the H tray at your local store or in Hawaii. I didn't realize H in Hawaii had a lot of merchandise nor that there was a duty free shop in HNL. Will have to keep that in mind next time I visit.

Freckles, Have a great Thanksgiving in the Windy City! You are entering my neck of the woods 

MrsO, Good news indeed on the tax refund! More money for H, yay! I use the Longchamp Planetes for carrying my designer bag on flights, but recently purchased the Kipling Ferra bag, suggested by Tonkamama. It's a great option to consider and even better in holding my BBK 32. The dual zippers, front pocket, and back slit to attach to luggage handle are especially useful.

MadamB, I will check out your new thread. I'm sure it will be delightful!

Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## MYH

Good morning cafe! Having my morning tea and breakfast sandwich before a group hike scheduled for 9:30am hoping to catch up with all of you.  Is it just me or do you all have to take notes while reading the posts so you can remember all the individual comments you want to make?  My memory....sigh...no good.

Fabfashion - I saw three color combos for the leather jewelry tray but there could be more! From memory, a malachite/etoupe and also a feu/gris tourterlle. I laughed so hard when I read you went to the store for milk and bread and came home with a new coat and boots! You are my kind of gal.  Soul sisters.

Everybody - I have never tried TomFord lipstick. Does it stay on well? I've been using chanel the past few years and while it's lovely, the color disappears in an hour. Should I be making a visit to the TF makeup counter? And I've caught on now that Ferragamo shoes were purchased, which ones?

PbP - your bag closet makes me swoon and actually, looks alot like mine.  For my more infrequently used bags, they do stay in dustbags but still stored upright. So chanel, dior, gucci bags in dustbags.  Hermes ones get used all the time so they are naked! I will snap a pic of my closet sometime and post. I popped over to my bag showcase thread and love all the pics you have posted.  Maybe we should ask the moderator to change the thread title to MYH and PbP's capsule bag collection? A co-owned thread? Maybe a first on tPF.  Hey, I love to break new ground.

MrsO - I am salivating thinking of your macaron flavors.  I also tried my hand at it a couple of times.  I made lavender/thyme orange/cocount and pistachio but I had lots of trouble getting that little foot to appear. Also, my piping skills are B- at best and the shape of most...not good. BTW - I recently saw on someones instagram a sneaker version of the H booties you have. The ones with the studs. Just thought I'd let you know in case you didn't already. Just sayin'

Madam B - we would love to see your iPad pro in the cafe.  I'm due for a new iPad and am window shopping.  Also, for those of you with iPads, do you have the full size or mini? I can't decide which size I like better.

Katekluet - please join me on the leather jewelry tray thingie! And then post a pic. Would love to see what color you choose

Rainneday - I feel you on the west coast cost of living.  DH and I lived in the suburbs of Philly for 10 years and our house was the same size as in LA but cost half as much.  We were able to save money quite easily and I still was able to go on H shopping spree.  My closet was about the same size though. I guess that's because our house here in LA is the same size as the one in Philly. If you double up the size of your house in NJ, you will most likely double your closet space too.  But the weather here is so luxurious...

Freckles1 - congrats on your diet success! I should be dieting but I like food and wine so much! Argh! Keep up the good work.

Moirai - I had to laugh at your description of your H bag stashes all around the house.  Like a chipmunk hiding its acorns? The visual in my head is so cute.

Have a lovely weekend friends!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

I'm super behind but I love that the Cafe is so lively these days!

I was in NY for a few days and met up with some fun tPF members for lots of H chat. No H purchases for me but I'm in luck, there's a few shawls on hold for me at my local H so I'll be going to check them out over the weekend. I did buy a parka and winter hat at Barney's but those were more practical purchases, I didn't look at the fur lined parkas and stuck to a reasonably priced North Face x Barney's collaboration that will look great with my new Tyger as it's a gorgeous olive green. 

I also bought another pair of sunglasses and think that instead of an H intervention, I might need a sunglass intervention. I just can't resist them and every time I think I've got all the possible ones I could use, I see something new. I believe the answer here is to stop looking but where's the fun in that! These match my HAC perfectly. So I _HAD _to buy them obviously. Thank goodness DH has no awareness of sunglasses because my stash in our hall table would make his eyes water! 

MYH, I totally could have used your jewelry tray and will investigate at H this weekend. I had to keep my jewelry in some spare glasses in my hotel room! I have these tiny initial studs that I'm petrified of losing because they're so small. I am not a lipstick wearer, more like a buyer of lipsticks who carries it around but forgets to put it on so I didn't try the Tom Ford but the rest of the Cafe gave it top marks. You might want to go sample it. 

Ok ladies, headed home for the Friday commute. Hope everyone has a wonderful evening!!


----------



## Pirula

Not sure where else to post this:

Praying that all our tpf friends in Paris are safe.


----------



## Freckles1

Pirula said:


> Not sure where else to post this:
> 
> Praying that all our tpf friends in Paris are safe.




I just read about this situation on yahoo. So sad and scary!!! What the hell is wrong with  the world?


----------



## Fabfashion

Pirula said:


> Not sure where else to post this:
> 
> Praying that all our tpf friends in Paris are safe.



+1 Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## Kyokei

Happy Friday everyone!

Fab, unfortunately I look terrible in the picture with the band! But it is a good photo otherwise. I&#8217;ve met them before but this year the vocalist actually looked into the camera. He is a bit antisocial, and many fans engage in antics that bother the band (invading their personal space, doing ridiculous things in their photos or asking embarrassing questions during Q&A&#8230 so he usually doesn&#8217;t look into the camera. Even in the photos I&#8217;ve seen them in with other people at this show, he is turned to the side completely, looking down, not wanting to be bothered. He was very polite to me, shook my hand (and looked at my scarf-belt!) and took a nice picture with me. So I was very happy to say the least.

Rainne, which Balenciaga bags do you have? I was looking at some the other day. I like the look of the City but it doesn&#8217;t look good on me, but I tried the Velo and the Mini City on last week and liked them a lot. I really liked the feel of the leather.

Moirai, I did get a picture with the band! I didn&#8217;t come out looking that great, but like I mentioned to Fab, I had better luck with the vocalist than many people seemed to and that I had in previous years so I am happy. I think this scarf will always hold the great memories of that night for me. I&#8217;m going to my high tea fragrance event next week and will definitely let you all know how it went. I might stop by H as well at some point&#8230;

MYH, I recently bought two Tom Ford lipsticks and really like them! They stay on decently well and are pigmented, but I don&#8217;t have problems with most Chanel lipsticks either. Like any lipstick, I reapply after eating or drinking. Have you tried the Chanel Rouge Double Intensite lip color? That is the only formula I&#8217;ve tried that tends to stay on through most foods and drinks.

MrsOwen, that sounds like a lot of fun! I also bought my winter parka at Barneys this year and am hoping it lasts for a few years. Hope you had fun in NY and, when you end up checking out the shawls, let us know if you end up getting anything. The TPF meet sounds like a lot of fun as well.


----------



## Kyokei

Pirula said:


> Not sure where else to post this:
> 
> Praying that all our tpf friends in Paris are safe.



Heard about this on the news as well and hope everyone is okay...


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Kyokei said:


> Heard about this on the news as well and hope everyone is okay...




That is so sweet of you ladies. We were supposed to go to Paris. DH and I are in Lyon instead. Lyon is frantic. People are in on their phones. I still have 4 friends and 2 family members unaccounted for. We can't go home and cross the boarder. I may go to Paris tomorrow as they are in huge need of medical staff. 

I hope other Tpf members in Paris are safe. It is just so so sad.


----------



## Kyokei

Sarah_sarah said:


> That is so sweet of you ladies. We were supposed to go to Paris. DH and I are in Lyon instead. Lyon is frantic. People are in on their phones. I still have 4 friends and 2 family members unaccounted for. We can't go home and cross the boarder. I may go to Paris tomorrow as they are in huge need of medical staff.
> 
> I hope other Tpf members in Paris are safe. It is just so so sad.



That is very generous of you to think of going to Paris to help. I am sure the people there will be very appreciative.

Keeping your friends and family in my thoughts.


----------



## Fabfashion

TGIF! Weekend is finally here! 

I spent a couple hours this afternoon trying to put my bags back in the closet and figuring out the best way to organize them. I think I got the non-H bags figured out and stored the orange boxes on the floor under my hung clothes so they're a bit obscured. Tomorrow I'll do the shoes. I haven't reorganized my closet since moving in nearly 20 years ago--just moving things around here and there to accommodate new items but never a major rethink. Are you ladies like me that always thinking there's never enough closet space? 

Kyokei, at least the band leader looked into the camera. That scarf will always be so special. May be you should have him signed it. 

MYH, definitely try the TF lipstick. I started off with the regular one and it lasts for hours. Then I picked up the sheer (good for when I'm going for a natural look) and matte for evening out. The case is also gorgeous. 

Moirai, I'm borrowing your idea and plan to put bags that I'm no longer using into my guest room closet. These are the ones I'm keeping for DDs. There's no reason to waste precious real estate in my main closet for bags I'm not using. My closet is tiny like 5' X 5' even though we have a huge master bedroom. I often lamented to DH that a man must have designed it. Before DDs came I was about to turn one spare room into a dressing room but now I'll have to wait until they move out. 

MrsO, so glad to hear you had fun at the meet. Please share with us which shawl(s) you end up bringing home.  Could you please share pics of your sunglasses and parka. I always like the parka look but can't pull it off on my 5'1" frame. And I never know where one is supposed to carry a shoulder bag or is it a hand bag only?

Hi to everyone.  
What everyone has planned for the weekend?


----------



## Fabfashion

Sarah_sarah said:


> That is so sweet of you ladies. We were supposed to go to Paris. DH and I are in Lyon instead. Lyon is frantic. People are in on their phones. I still have 4 friends and 2 family members unaccounted for. We can't go home and cross the boarder. I may go to Paris tomorrow as they are in huge need of medical staff.
> 
> I hope other Tpf members in Paris are safe. It is just so so sad.



Hope your friends and family are safe and you hear from them soon, Sarah. It's so kind of you to offer to go to help. Please keep safe.


----------



## Kyokei

Fabfashion said:


> TGIF! Weekend is finally here!
> 
> I spent a couple hours this afternoon trying to put my bags back in the closet and figuring out the best way to organize them. I think I got the non-H bags figured out and stored the orange boxes on the floor under my hung clothes so they're a bit obscured. Tomorrow I'll do the shoes. I haven't reorganized my closet since moving in nearly 20 years ago--just moving things around here and there to accommodate new items but never a major rethink. Are you ladies like me that always thinking there's never enough closet space?
> 
> Kyokei, at least the band leader looked into the camera. That scarf will always be so special. May be you should have him signed it.
> 
> MYH, definitely try the TF lipstick. I started off with the regular one and it lasts for hours. Then I picked up the sheer (good for when I'm going for a natural look) and matte for evening out. The case is also gorgeous.
> 
> Moirai, I'm borrowing your idea and plan to put bags that I'm no longer using into my guest room closet. These are the ones I'm keeping for DDs. There's no reason to waste precious real estate in my main closet for bags I'm not using. My closet is tiny like 5' X 5' even though we have a huge master bedroom. I often lamented to DH that a man must have designed it. Before DDs came I was about to turn one spare room into a dressing room but now I'll have to wait until they move out.
> 
> MrsO, so glad to hear you had fun at the meet. Please share with us which shawl(s) you end up bringing home.  Could you please share pics of your sunglasses and parka. I always like the parka look but can't pull it off on my 5'1" frame. And I never know where one is supposed to carry a shoulder bag or is it a hand bag only?
> 
> Hi to everyone.
> What everyone has planned for the weekend?



Fab, have you tried a shorter parka? I'm also very short (about an inch taller than you at 5'2") and love my parkas! The long ones are often too big on me, but parkas that are made as short jackets come to right above my knee like a regular mid-length coat would.

Im definitely with you in thinking there isnt enough closet space. I bought separate clothes racks for the clothes that do not fit in mine. One day I need to clean out everything that no longer fits. one day

Thank you very much! I hope the band comes back again for a larger tour within a year or so. I think I will wear Tyger Tyger then as he is a fan of tigers. (Too bad not horses as there would be plenty of options in that case... )

I don't have much planned for the weekend. I'm hoping to be able to relax a bit, but I have a lot of work to get done.


----------



## Freckles1

Sarah_sarah said:


> That is so sweet of you ladies. We were supposed to go to Paris. DH and I are in Lyon instead. Lyon is frantic. People are in on their phones. I still have 4 friends and 2 family members unaccounted for. We can't go home and cross the boarder. I may go to Paris tomorrow as they are in huge need of medical staff.
> 
> I hope other Tpf members in Paris are safe. It is just so so sad.




Sarah I hope you hear from your family and friends soon. Please be safe and know that we are all thinking. And praying for your family and all of the people in Paris.


----------



## Moirai

Hello Cafe,

Such tragic news in Paris. My thoughts go out to Parisians and tourists over there.

Sarah, Stay safe and hope you hear from your family and friends soon. Have been watching the news and heard about the death toll. Not much news about injuries. So good of you to help.

Kyokei, H scarf brought you luck with the band! Maybe the vocalist will sign your H scarf next time.

Fab, I agree with you that no woman architect would design a small closet no matter how small or big of a house. You will enjoy the extra space by moving the unused bags to another room, more room for H goodies.

MYH, I am laughing at the picture you painted of a chipmunk hiding its acorns. It's like the squirrels in our backyard hiding food in our flower pots - drives my DH nuts. So that I don't tax _my_ failing memory, sometimes I will duplicate the page so I can type and refer to the posts I responding to. See if that works for you.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## MYH

Pirula said:


> Not sure where else to post this:
> 
> Praying that all our tpf friends in Paris are safe.



 thinking of everyone there too


----------



## Fabfashion

MYH said:


> Good morning cafe! Having my morning tea and breakfast sandwich before a group hike scheduled for 9:30am hoping to catch up with all of you.  Is it just me or do you all have to take notes while reading the posts so you can remember all the individual comments you want to make?  My memory....sigh...no good.
> 
> Fabfashion - I saw three color combos for the leather jewelry tray but there could be more! From memory, a malachite/etoupe and also a feu/gris tourterlle. I laughed so hard when I read you went to the store for milk and bread and came home with a new coat and boots! You are my kind of gal.  Soul sisters.
> 
> Everybody - I have never tried TomFord lipstick. Does it stay on well? I've been using chanel the past few years and while it's lovely, the color disappears in an hour. Should I be making a visit to the TF makeup counter? And I've caught on now that Ferragamo shoes were purchased, which ones?
> 
> PbP - your bag closet makes me swoon and actually, looks alot like mine.  For my more infrequently used bags, they do stay in dustbags but still stored upright. So chanel, dior, gucci bags in dustbags.  Hermes ones get used all the time so they are naked! I will snap a pic of my closet sometime and post. I popped over to my bag showcase thread and love all the pics you have posted.  Maybe we should ask the moderator to change the thread title to MYH and PbP's capsule bag collection? A co-owned thread? Maybe a first on tPF.  Hey, I love to break new ground.
> 
> MrsO - I am salivating thinking of your macaron flavors.  I also tried my hand at it a couple of times.  I made lavender/thyme orange/cocount and pistachio but I had lots of trouble getting that little foot to appear. Also, my piping skills are B- at best and the shape of most...not good. BTW - I recently saw on someones instagram a sneaker version of the H booties you have. The ones with the studs. Just thought I'd let you know in case you didn't already. Just sayin'
> 
> Madam B - we would love to see your iPad pro in the cafe.  I'm due for a new iPad and am window shopping.  Also, for those of you with iPads, do you have the full size or mini? I can't decide which size I like better.
> 
> Katekluet - please join me on the leather jewelry tray thingie! And then post a pic. Would love to see what color you choose
> 
> Rainneday - I feel you on the west coast cost of living.  DH and I lived in the suburbs of Philly for 10 years and our house was the same size as in LA but cost half as much.  We were able to save money quite easily and I still was able to go on H shopping spree.  My closet was about the same size though. I guess that's because our house here in LA is the same size as the one in Philly. If you double up the size of your house in NJ, you will most likely double your closet space too.  But the weather here is so luxurious...
> 
> Freckles1 - congrats on your diet success! I should be dieting but I like food and wine so much! Argh! Keep up the good work.
> 
> Moirai - I had to laugh at your description of your H bag stashes all around the house.  Like a chipmunk hiding its acorns? The visual in my head is so cute.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend friends!



MYH, happy to be your soul sister.  Now if only your thoughtful scarf collecting and well curated capsule bag collection talent will rub off on me.


----------



## rainneday

Fabfashion said:


> Hi rainneday, I ended up staying indoors. It was way too windy and a bit rainy. Crazy wind and umbrella don't mix.
> 
> H stores in Hawaii have the most inventory outside of Paris. They get a lot of tourist traffic. It's like a H candy store!  I love shopping there. There are 2 stores and a small duty free one at the airport. You should definitely make it a little weekend get away.
> 
> BTW, if you move east you'll be able to get more H with the money you save on housing.



Believe me, the closets will be filled with plenty of H  You are spot on with that! 

Oh wow, ok, the next time we are in HI I am going to make a point to go to Oahu for a couple of days. Thank you for the info!

Good call on staying indoors!



MYH said:


> Rainneday - I feel you on the west coast cost of living.  DH and I lived in the suburbs of Philly for 10 years and our house was the same size as in LA but cost half as much.  We were able to save money quite easily and I still was able to go on H shopping spree.  My closet was about the same size though. I guess that's because our house here in LA is the same size as the one in Philly. If you double up the size of your house in NJ, you will most likely double your closet space too.  But the weather here is so luxurious...



It is insane in NorCal. Right now I believe San Jose and San Francisco are the most expensive places to live in the US. This is the first time I have heard of them beating NYC for that title. And for the most part you don't get the perks that come with living in a city like NYC. SF goes to bed remarkably early, most buildings don't have doormen, unless you are in a modern building you are likely to have older appliances and plumbing...my place in NYC was tiny, but the building was beautifully historic and the all of the details were updated inside the apartment. Buying a house/condo/TIC here is a whole other game, and not a fun one. 

I am at the point of burn-out, but luckily we do have the beautiful weather, a lot of greenery, gorgeous oceans and sunsets...so yeah, I hear you, there are certain benefits to being here. 

I will come back tomorrow to catch up a bit more. I was occupied today with all of this tragedy going on in Paris, thankfully all of my family there is accounted for. My heart goes out to anyone who is there and having to endure this trauma.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Thank you everyone for the wishes. I am on my way to Paris. There are injured and traumatized people who need assistance and I got the call so I decided to go. I am not sure if I will be able to log in for a while. Thanks again so much for your thoughts. You are amazing ladies. [emoji254][emoji257]


----------



## ellietilly

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thank you everyone for the wishes. I am on my way to Paris. There are injured and traumatized people who need assistance and I got the call so I decided to go. I am not sure if I will be able to log in for a while. Thanks again so much for your thoughts. You are amazing ladies. [emoji254][emoji257]




Thank you Sarah, take care and stay safe.


----------



## EmileH

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thank you everyone for the wishes. I am on my way to Paris. There are injured and traumatized people who need assistance and I got the call so I decided to go. I am not sure if I will be able to log in for a while. Thanks again so much for your thoughts. You are amazing ladies. [emoji254][emoji257]




Be safe Sarah. You and The others in Paris are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## EmileH

I want to put in a plug for the how to wear your Chanel jacket thread. A few of us have been posting trying to revive it. It's really fun and useful in giving us all ideas how to wear these very versatile pieces. It doesn't matter if your jackets are new or vintage. Please consider posting. I think Chanel jackets are becoming my new addiction. [emoji45]


----------



## Fabfashion

rainneday said:


> Believe me,* the closets will be filled with plenty of H*  You are spot on with that!
> 
> Oh wow, ok, the next time we are in HI I am going to make a point to go to Oahu for a couple of days. Thank you for the info!
> 
> Good call on staying indoors!
> 
> It is insane in NorCal. Right now I believe San Jose and San Francisco are the most expensive places to live in the US. This is the first time I have heard of them beating NYC for that title. And for the most part you don't get the perks that come with living in a city like NYC. SF goes to bed remarkably early, most buildings don't have doormen, unless you are in a modern building you are likely to have older appliances and plumbing...my place in NYC was tiny, but the building was beautifully historic and the all of the details were updated inside the apartment. Buying a house/condo/TIC here is a whole other game, and not a fun one.
> 
> I am at the point of burn-out, but luckily we do have the beautiful weather, a lot of greenery, gorgeous oceans and sunsets...so yeah, I hear you, there are certain benefits to being here.
> 
> I will come back tomorrow to catch up a bit more. I was occupied today with all of this tragedy going on in Paris, thankfully all of my family there is accounted for. My heart goes out to anyone who is there and having to endure this trauma.



That a girl! I bet that was your master plan already.  Didn't realize housing prices there surpass NYC. Yup, definitely move east. Not only will you be close to Madison, you'll be just a short plane ride to FSH.


----------



## Fabfashion

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thank you everyone for the wishes. I am on my way to Paris. There are injured and traumatized people who need assistance and I got the call so I decided to go. I am not sure if I will be able to log in for a while. Thanks again so much for your thoughts. You are amazing ladies. [emoji254][emoji257]



Sarah, please take good care.


----------



## EmileH

Fabfashion said:


> That a girl! I bet that was your master plan already.  Didn't realize housing prices there surpass NYC. Yup, definitely move east. Not only will you be close to Madison, you'll be just a short plane ride to FSH.




Good point. Fsh is a short ride away. On the downside I don't get to go to Maui as much since I moved back east.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

I woke up a bit melancholy and sad today. Paris holds a special place in my heart and I was reminiscing about my last trip there a few years ago to spend time with a mentor of mine. We've had many musician friends play in that area and even at that club I think and hits even harder for me as it was artists, musicians and creative youths in that club. I know we're supposed to stay cheerful in the Cafe and I'm trying to shake it off I promise. Sarah, please stay safe and it's wonderful you're able to help! 

So to try and lighten up I had a little photo shoot with some new goodies this morning, I had a little assistance from the cats who are being extra loving this morning. It's a cold, blustery day here and they're excited the radiators are on. 

Love the quick shipping from NY, bought this stuff on Wednesday and it was at my office yesterday. 

Here are two new Celine sunnies, the Shadow I bought about a month ago and the ones I just bought at Bergdorf the Drop in Gold/Green. I probably have reached the limit on sunnies but they're so fun. 

And my new North Face for Barney's parka in olive and my Mischa Lampert hat with fox poms.

Lastly, a fun clutch for the holidays by Sarah's Bags. I need a happy pill, especially around the holidays so I thought this was a funny, collectible clutch. I plan to display it on a shelf with some of my other funny bags. It'll hold some cash, cards in small key pouch. No go on the phone of course but nothing holds a 6+ these days.


----------



## Pirula

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> 
> 
> I woke up a bit melancholy and sad today. Paris holds a special place in my heart and I was reminiscing about my last trip there a few years ago to spend time with a mentor of mine. We've had many musician friends play in that area and even at that club I think and hits even harder for me as it was artists, musicians and creative youths in that club. I know we're supposed to stay cheerful in the Cafe and I'm trying to shake it off I promise. Sarah, please stay safe and it's wonderful you're able to help!
> 
> 
> 
> So to try and lighten up I had a little photo shoot with some new goodies this morning, I had a little assistance from the cats who are being extra loving this morning. It's a cold, blustery day here and they're excited the radiators are on.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the quick shipping from NY, bought this stuff on Wednesday and it was at my office yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two new Celine sunnies, the Shadow I bought about a month ago and the ones I just bought at Bergdorf the Drop in Gold/Green. I probably have reached the limit on sunnies but they're so fun.
> 
> 
> 
> And my new North Face for Barney's parka in olive and my Mischa Lampert hat with fox poms.
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, a fun clutch for the holidays by Sarah's Bags. I need a happy pill, especially around the holidays so I thought this was a funny, collectible clutch. I plan to display it on a shelf with some of my other funny bags. It'll hold some cash, cards in small key pouch. No go on the phone of course but nothing holds a 6+ these days.




I seriously love that happy pill clutch!  You made me smile!  A big deal today because...

You are not alone.  It's normal and right to feel sadness and solidarity today.


----------



## Pirula

You all kindly expressed an interest in my new Beloved India, and it arrived today!  Here she is, exquisite.  Please excuse lack of mod shots today.  It's cleaning day:  enuff said.   Will try to wear this week and post then.   Hope you enjoy!


----------



## MSO13

Pirula said:


> You all kindly expressed an interest in my new Beloved India, and it arrived today!  Here she is, exquisite.  Please excuse lack of mod shots today.  It's cleaning day:  enuff said.   Will try to wear this week and post then.   Hope you enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 3187558
> 
> View attachment 3187559



congrats on finding your grail Pirula!


----------



## Pirula

MrsOwen3 said:


> congrats on finding your grail Pirula!




Thank you...


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Saturday, everyone! Got inspired last night and stayed up until midnight to edit my shoes before putting them back into the closet. I was ruthless! I'm sure you have shoes that look pretty but don't fit well/not comfy that got pushed back into the dark corner of the closet. 
Well, I bit the bullet and got rid of 14 pairs of those one-day-I'll-wear-them-again shoes. I wanted to make room for my boots which are stored in another closet so now I have space for them (today's project). Lesson learned: don't buy shoes just because they're on sale. 

PP, I'll check out the Chanel jacket thread. I don't own one but love to see how you ladies are rocking it. They're so pretty but I've never took the plunge. You just never know I can be easily persuaded. 

MrsO, love all your new goodies! The clutch is so cute! Wish I have a lifestyle for them. Even when we go to formal events (rarely), I ended up making DH carry my lipstick, etc in his pockets so I can be hands free.  Your parka looks so cozy. My mistake I was thinking cape like the H one that Israel Flava talked about early this year and caused all the rage (and the run on the H cape inventory). 

Pirula, that is an amazing scarf! Love to see how looks when tied. Mod shot please. I used to live in Thailand and they love elephants. In the old days if there were albino elephants, then only the king could own them. They'd get knighted and lived in luxury with personal attendants.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hi ladies, need your opinion on these new red boots I just got. I wanted a pair that's warm for the sub zero temperature we get in Jan/Feb. I like to go for walks during lunch for about an hour. I do have other warm boots in black leather (Sorel, Blondo, Uggs--see pic). This red pair is not of my usual style. It's a bit Alpine-ish for me but super warm. I don't know if I got them because they're red but I wonder if they'll go with anything I wear which during weekdays is usually a pair of dress pants and a light sweater/blazer or a sweater dress then sweater and skinnies for weekends. I think they'll go with my weekend wear more so but even that I tend to wear boots with heels. Or does it matter as long as they're warm when it's subzero? Or should I get them in black?

PS: Confession: I'm not only addicted to H, but also to boots.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Really love to browse through tPf and stick around to get distraction from all the misery creeping up around you and going on in France. Thanks to all !


----------



## gracekelly

Gellingh said:


> Really love to browse through tPf and stick around to get distraction from all the misery creeping up around you and going on in France. Thanks to all !




+1.  I was glued to the set last night as was the rest of the world.  

*Fabfashion *I just love the red boots!  What fun they are!  If you are going to keep warm, you might as well make a statement at the same time!


Anyone ready for Thanksgiving?  I am going to cook this year and I have not done that for the past two.  The DH always starts out by saying "keep it simple" and when I give him the menu I get the "why aren't we having xyx, and abc or  efg?"  I reply " I thought you said to keep it simple!"  So I guess it will be the whole enchilada.


----------



## Pirula

Fabfashion said:


> Hi ladies, need your opinion on these new red boots I just got. I wanted a pair that's warm for the sub zero temperature we get in Jan/Feb. I like to go for walks during lunch for about an hour. I do have other warm boots in black leather (Sorel, Blondo, Uggs--see pic). This red pair is not of my usual style. It's a bit Alpine-ish for me but super warm. I don't know if I got them because they're red but I wonder if they'll go with anything I wear which during weekdays is usually a pair of dress pants and a light sweater/blazer or a sweater dress then sweater and skinnies for weekends. I think they'll go with my weekend wear more so but even that I tend to wear boots with heels. Or does it matter as long as they're warm when it's subzero? Or should I get them in black?
> 
> PS: Confession: I'm not only addicted to H, but also to boots.




I LOVE them! Especially if they'll be the focal point of a simpler/more neutral outfit!!


----------



## gracekelly

*Pirula*, you are inspiring me to pull out two scarves from that year.  I have Beloved India, and I can't remember it if is in the orange or turquoise colorway.  I am ashamed to say that they are sitting in their boxes unworn after all this time.  What am I thinking?


----------



## Fabfashion

gracekelly said:


> +1.  I was glued to the set last night as was the rest of the world.
> 
> *Fabfashion *I just love the red boots!  What fun they are!  If you are going to keep warm, you might as well make a statement at the same time!
> 
> Anyone ready for Thanksgiving?  I am going to cook this year and I have not done that for the past two.  The DH always starts out by saying "keep it simple" and when I give him the menu I get the "why aren't we having xyx, and abc or  efg?"  I reply " I thought you said to keep it simple!"  So I guess it will be the whole enchilada.





Pirula said:


> I LOVE them! Especially if they'll be the focal point of a simpler/more neutral outfit!!



Welcome back to the cafe, gracekelly! So glad you could join us!  Would love to see your unworn scarves. I have a few like that. I think we should start a thread called Unworn but not unloved scarves. Hehe.

Thanks gracekelly and Pirula. I'm easily convinced on the red boots. Who needs another pair of black boots anyways. 

I'm almost finished with editing my boots. I've stashed away 7 pairs that I don't intend to wear this winter but if they're not worn by winter 2017, then they're out. (Really, cross my heart!) Sadly, I'm only donating 3 pairs away and not more. But the good news is I found 2 pairs of boots I forgot I have and 5 pairs of unworn boots. Shhhh...don't tell my DH. 

I think I'm like those squirrels that forgot where they hid their nuts. Lol.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Pirula

gracekelly said:


> *Pirula*, you are inspiring me to pull out two scarves from that year.  I have Beloved India, and I can't remember it if is in the orange or turquoise colorway.  I am ashamed to say that they are sitting in their boxes unworn after all this time.  What am I thinking?




Oh do please wear them!  The thought of these beauties unworn is so sad.  Why not model here and let us all persuade you of how fabulous you are in them?  Hmm?  [emoji12]. The Year of India was so spectacular.


----------



## gracekelly

*Fabfashion* Thanks for the welcome

Boots are another thing I buy and don't wear.  I just can't get into it living in California and I am the exception.  I see boots all the time here even in the summer!  Yes, even Uggs lined boots in summer!  You are so right about black boots, but like the bags, we always find a way to rationalize another boot or bag in black!

I think starting a thread for unworn scarves is a great idea.  I pull them out and fawn over some of them and then don't wear them and others I wear all the time.  I think I need some kind of intervention!


----------



## gracekelly

Pirula said:


> Oh do please wear them!  The thought of these beauties unworn is so sad.  Why not model here and let us all persuade you of how fabulous you are in them?  Hmm?  [emoji12]. The Year of India was so spectacular.



I know!  The colors are amazing and I had to have them!!  I remember my mom was with me at the boutique at Palm Beach and I couldn't make up my mind and she said "get both of them!"  lol! I bought a chaine'd'ancre  bracelet that trip as well so that was quite a haul!


----------



## Pirula

gracekelly said:


> I know!  The colors are amazing and I had to have them!!  I remember my mom was with me at the boutique at Palm Beach and I couldn't make up my mind and she said "get both of them!"  lol! I bought a chaine'd'ancre  bracelet that trip as well so that was quite a haul!




Let's see then!


----------



## Fabfashion

gracekelly said:


> I know!  The colors are amazing and I had to have them!!  I remember my mom was with me at the boutique at Palm Beach and I couldn't make up my mind and she said "get both of them!"  lol! I bought a chaine'd'ancre  bracelet that trip as well so that was quite a haul!



They sound fabulous! I'm with Pirula, please model them here. I'm on ban so I'll have to live vicariously through you ladies and what's better than shopping your own closet.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Hi ladies, need your opinion on these new red boots I just got. I wanted a pair that's warm for the sub zero temperature we get in Jan/Feb. I like to go for walks during lunch for about an hour. I do have other warm boots in black leather (Sorel, Blondo, Uggs--see pic). This red pair is not of my usual style. It's a bit Alpine-ish for me but super warm. I don't know if I got them because they're red but I wonder if they'll go with anything I wear which during weekdays is usually a pair of dress pants and a light sweater/blazer or a sweater dress then sweater and skinnies for weekends. I think they'll go with my weekend wear more so but even that I tend to wear boots with heels. Or does it matter as long as they're warm when it's subzero? Or should I get them in black?
> 
> PS: Confession: I'm not only addicted to H, but also to boots.



I love the red Fab! I think they'll be great especially if you carry your red K and are wearing one of your GMs with red in it! I say this as your friend, I do not think you need another pair of black boots


----------



## MSO13

hello again Cafe,

DH took me out for a movie date to see The Martian. I enjoyed it, it was the perfect way to distract me from the sad news everywhere. We don't get out to movie theaters often and I was surprised to see a woman brought her young baby who behaved perfectly. I was amazed, it's a 2.5 hour movie. 

I'm looking on h.com trying to plan a strategy for shawl try ons tomorrow. I'm looking forward to trying L'Ombre Boulevards in black/white and then I'm looking for a predominately red GM in either cashmere or silk. Then I think I would have all my basic wardrobe colors covered and be happy to sail off to Ban Island for a good long stay. 

I've been browsing the jewelry forum and online, trying to figure out what sort of everyday stack of two bracelets would work for me, I like to have something to save/focus on to curb spending. I will likely not buy until late next year. I loved the Juste un Clou when I tried it on but I know I'm not a Love bracelet person. I like how the JUC looks when stacked with a Love in another metal color though so I was thinking I might try the silver or white gold CDC PM as a stack with it. That way I could always have one of my beloved CDCs and a bit of H on. I'm going to look at the CDCs tomorrow, I can't tell if they're the same width online. If the silver PM is the same width, I may go for that just to see how I like it, the white gold is obviously a bigger investment. As for if it'll be the diamond JUC or a plain, I'll have to see how good my year is next year and also how well I do on Ban Island 

Pocketbook, I've been checking the Chanel jacket thread. It's fun. I've never found one that spoke to me but I feel that thread will be a dangerous influence. My Chanel sweater coat is my first piece of C RTW

Hi gracekelly and GellingH! The cafe is a great place for distraction.


----------



## gracekelly

*MrsOwen*, I have the silver CDC PM and I like it very much.  I don't have any other CDC or clic bracelets.  I do have a ton of printed enamels and I have a silver  chaine d'ancre.  I am giving you the have/have not list because what I personally find is that I like the silver CDC best with the chaine d'ancre.  It is OK with the print enamels, but just OK.  I am waiting to try on the new hinge bracelet because one of the posters noted that it works well, because of the shape, with the the silver CDC.  I think the print enamels are too round for the CDC.  I do have some non-H silver chain bracelets that also look great with the CDC.


----------



## Moirai

Hi everyone,

Gracekelly and Gellingh, Welcome! Thanks for joining us!

Gracekelly, Yes, please post a mod pic of your unworn scarves. Would love to see them.

Pirula, I see why you love that scarf. The elephant is precious! 

MrsO, Love the color of your parka and love the hat. Both look very warm. And the clutch is fun!

Fab, I also vote to keep the red boots, better than another black boots. You will look super stylish in subzero temperature.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Sitting on my DD maths homework on symmetries feeling stupid instead of browsing  tPf for advise on Hermès Birkin versus Kelly I'd much prefer to do. It's crazy to go through all of this again so many decades later. 
I guess it's what parents have to do and it certainly brings up some gratitude about what my parents went through in the past,, 
For some reason I think I need a Birkin 30 now owning a 1998 Kelly 35 gold I use quite often. Try to make my mind up if the easy access is really worth paying extra money if a Kelly does seem quite elegant and easy to carry.
Or would it be wise to place an order for   another new Kelly 30 in a new but wearable color?
Really no brainer questions but fun to decide..


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thank you everyone for the wishes. I am on my way to Paris. There are injured and traumatized people who need assistance and I got the call so I decided to go. I am not sure if I will be able to log in for a while. Thanks again so much for your thoughts. You are amazing ladies. [emoji254][emoji257]



Love you 



Fabfashion said:


> That a girl! I bet that was your master plan already.  Didn't realize housing prices there surpass NYC. Yup, definitely move east. Not only will you be close to Madison, you'll be just a short plane ride to FSH.



 True, and to my extended family, we'll see...


----------



## rainneday

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I woke up a bit melancholy and sad today. Paris holds a special place in my heart and I was reminiscing about my last trip there a few years ago to spend time with a mentor of mine. We've had many musician friends play in that area and even at that club I think and hits even harder for me as it was artists, musicians and creative youths in that club. I know we're supposed to stay cheerful in the Cafe and I'm trying to shake it off I promise. Sarah, please stay safe and it's wonderful you're able to help!
> 
> So to try and lighten up I had a little photo shoot with some new goodies this morning, I had a little assistance from the cats who are being extra loving this morning. It's a cold, blustery day here and they're excited the radiators are on.
> 
> Love the quick shipping from NY, bought this stuff on Wednesday and it was at my office yesterday.
> 
> Here are two new Celine sunnies, the Shadow I bought about a month ago and the ones I just bought at Bergdorf the Drop in Gold/Green. I probably have reached the limit on sunnies but they're so fun.
> 
> And my new North Face for Barney's parka in olive and my Mischa Lampert hat with fox poms.
> 
> Lastly, a fun clutch for the holidays by Sarah's Bags. I need a happy pill, especially around the holidays so I thought this was a funny, collectible clutch. I plan to display it on a shelf with some of my other funny bags. It'll hold some cash, cards in small key pouch. No go on the phone of course but nothing holds a 6+ these days.



This picture with the sunglasses hanging off of your bag  SO beautiful.

I am in a funk over all of this too. I used to rent an apartment in the 11th, and my cousins congregate in this area at times. Luckily they are fine, but they have friends in the area and I am not sure how they are doing. I have ptsd anyway, and this is triggering some anxiety for me. As it is for most people, I am sure!

My husband is working this weekend, and my children and I are staying home and avoiding the windy, cold weather. I have some candles lit and am browsing online. 

I have pictures to share with you all, of some lovely things  not shopping related, just pretty. 

The SF lights, some flowers from my garden, and these unusual purple gladiolus.


----------



## rainneday

Pirula said:


> You all kindly expressed an interest in my new Beloved India, and it arrived today!  Here she is, exquisite.  Please excuse lack of mod shots today.  It's cleaning day:  enuff said.   Will try to wear this week and post then.   Hope you enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 3187558
> 
> View attachment 3187559



Gorgeous! Is this from the Year of India? So many amazing designs came out of that theme!



Fabfashion said:


> Hi ladies, need your opinion on these new red boots I just got. I wanted a pair that's warm for the sub zero temperature we get in Jan/Feb. I like to go for walks during lunch for about an hour. I do have other warm boots in black leather (Sorel, Blondo, Uggs--see pic). This red pair is not of my usual style. It's a bit Alpine-ish for me but super warm. I don't know if I got them because they're red but I wonder if they'll go with anything I wear which during weekdays is usually a pair of dress pants and a light sweater/blazer or a sweater dress then sweater and skinnies for weekends. I think they'll go with my weekend wear more so but even that I tend to wear boots with heels. Or does it matter as long as they're warm when it's subzero? Or should I get them in black?
> 
> PS: Confession: I'm not only addicted to H, but also to boots.



Congratulations on getting rid of 14 pairs of shoes! I am sure that you have made someone's day with your donations!  

I like the red pair. I think that in the middle of Winter is is so nice to have that little pop of  color. Like you, I own more boots than I care to admit to. I even have some boots (more than 1 pair ) that are suitable for snow (new ones, not anything that I owned from when I actually lived where there was snow), it doesn't snow here, we don't even go to the areas in CA where it does snow, but they were _cute_!!! And I can imagine in my mind scenarios where we **might** encounter snow...so there you go. 

Most of my boots are in neutral colors, black, grey, brown, blue...I do have a pair or two in purple and green. But, I would LOVE to own a red pair. I just haven't found the right shade of red for me, yet. So, I would keep them, especially if you don't own many brightly colored boots. It will give you something new and fun to look forward to come February.


----------



## Pirula

rainneday said:


> Gorgeous! Is this from the Year of India? So many amazing designs came out of that theme!
> .




Hey rainneday!  Thank you!  [emoji8]

It is indeed from 2008, Year of India.  An incredible year for sure.  With a couple of exceptions, all my grails are from that year.  Crazy! So glad you like it!


----------



## Freckles1

rainneday said:


> This picture with the sunglasses hanging off of your bag  SO beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> I am in a funk over all of this too. I used to rent an apartment in the 11th, and my cousins congregate in this area at times. Luckily they are fine, but they have friends in the area and I am not sure how they are doing. I have ptsd anyway, and this is triggering some anxiety for me. As it is for most people, I am sure!
> 
> 
> 
> My husband is working this weekend, and my children and I are staying home and avoiding the windy, cold weather. I have some candles lit and am browsing online.
> 
> 
> 
> I have pictures to share with you all, of some lovely things  not shopping related, just pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> The SF lights, some flowers from my garden, and these unusual purple gladiolus.




Rainneday your photos are beautiful!!!! 
I'm sorry you're in a funk. We are going to get through this and good will prevail.


----------



## rainneday

Pirula said:


> Hey rainneday!  Thank you!  [emoji8]
> 
> It is indeed from 2008, Year of India.  An incredible year for sure.  With a couple of exceptions, all my grails are from that year.  Crazy! So glad you like it!



That was the best year! Did they actually have an entire year (both seasons) of India inspired items? My dream CdC is from that year.


----------



## rainneday

Freckles1 said:


> Rainneday your photos are beautiful!!!!
> I'm sorry you're in a funk. We are going to get through this and good will prevail.



 Thank you, Freckles! I was hoping to leave a little bit of sunshine for everyone.


----------



## Pirula

rainneday said:


> That was the best year! Did they actually have an entire year (both seasons) of India inspired items? My dream CdC is from that year.




They did!  But they mixed it up too.  It wasn't all India themed.  I believe Passage a Moscou is from that year too.  But I wasn't into H yet so I missed it and am no expert.


----------



## rainneday

Pirula said:


> They did!  But they mixed it up too.  It wasn't all India themed.  I believe Passage a Moscou is from that year too.  But I wasn't into H yet so I missed it and am no expert.



Interesting. I had to Google Passage a Moscou, you say that you aren't yet, but you seem like a budding expert to me!

ETA Is Legende Moghole from that year too? That is one of my favorites, and if the right CW ever pops up I might have to re-break my ban.


----------



## Pirula

rainneday said:


> Interesting. I had to Google Passage a Moscou, you say that you aren't yet, but you seem like a budding expert to me!
> 
> ETA Is Legende Moghole from that year too? That is one of my favorites, and if the right CW ever pops up I might have to re-break my ban.




I've just learned so much here!  That's all.

ETA:  yes it is!  I have it and love it!


----------



## rainneday

Pirula said:


> I've just learned so much here!  That's all.
> 
> ETA:  yes it is!  I have it and love it!



I think I remember knowing that you own one! :wondering 

Does it have a lot of red or blue? Do you have any pictures handy?


----------



## Pirula

It's black, with orange, red, pink, blue and green.  Here's a recent pic:




Is there a particular cw you're thinking about?  There's a lovely navy one....


----------



## rainneday

Pirula said:


> It's black, with orange, red, pink, blue and green.  Here's a recent pic:
> 
> View attachment 3188880
> 
> 
> Is there a particular cw you're thinking about?  There's a lovely navy one....



Omg this is so pretty! You know, I had a CW in mind and was stalking Ebay for it, it was a CW that I had seen pictures of on TPF. I took a break from looking, and now I cannot remember what CW it was!  I think it might have had pink and blue. Navy, you say...


----------



## Pirula

rainneday said:


> Omg this is so pretty! You know, I had a CW in mind and was stalking Ebay for it, it was a CW that I had seen pictures of on TPF. I took a break from looking, and now I cannot remember what CW it was!  I think it might have had pink and blue. Navy, you say...




Thank you!

Yes there's a lovely one with a navy background.  Don't see it often.


----------



## rainneday

Pirula said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes there's a lovely one with a navy background.  Don't see it often.



I'm going to PM you, I did a quick browse of E*** but didn't see a navy one. I haven't looked at any other retail sites. There is a mousseline on E*** that would be tempting...but I have a couple of ban-breaking items on there way to me right now, one of which is a mousseline!


----------



## Pirula

rainneday said:


> I'm going to PM you, I did a quick browse of E*** but didn't see a navy one. I haven't looked at any other retail sites. There is a mousseline on E*** that would be tempting...but I have a couple of ban-breaking items on there way to me right now, one of which is a mousseline!



Oh DO tell!

I think Legende Moghole would be absolutely lovely in a mousseline.

The navy seems rare to come up, I've only seen it a couple of times, even here.  I remember *frou frou *has a lovely navy pointu LM.   I happened to see a navy one a few weeks ago, from a good seller, and posted it on Hermes Finds.  It was gone in 10 minutes; I very much hope to a tpf'er.  The navy will be tricky but we can find one, with enough patience.

Off to check my pms.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Monday, everyone! It's sunny and somewhat mild here. 

Rainneday, thank you for the lovely pics! Please share with us the ban-breaking items that are on their way to you. I know what you mean about boots. Where I live, I have to have clothing and shoes for 6 seasons: spring, summer, fall, winter, sub-zero winter and tropical vacations. 

MrsO, I never thought about combining the red boots with my RC K. That's genious! Thank you! I have the red PdV that I just got so it'll be perfect. Now I wish it's already colder. Hehe. So how was your trip to H? Did you bring home any shawl(s) or any other items? 

Gellingh, I hear you on helping your DD with math homework. I dread the day when I won't be able to help them with something like algebra, hyperbola, etc.  Deciding on B and K is definitely more fun! Do you prefer a handbag that can also be shoulder carried like a K? If you don't mind hand carried only bag then a B30 will complement your current K35. The size is good from day to night. If you prefer the elegance and the shoulder strap option then a K30 would be a way to go. Do you have a preference between a retourne or sellier?

Pirula, your Passage a Moscou scarf is gorgeous! I don't have a grail scarf but may be I need one.  I'm wearing my purple Marwari today. I got it last year but found it was too dark but now I like it. My new goal is to wear at least 2 H items per day. 

Hi Madam, Kate, dharma, Freckles, gracekelly, Moirai, Kyokei, Mindi and everyone else!


----------



## Kyokei

Hello cafe! Looks like I've got a lot of catching up to do. I wasn't around much yesterday because of an unexpected call from my LV SA saying that a special item I reserved months ago had finally come in for me...! Of course, there were last minute rearrangements to my schedule and I made it in to pick it up. I am very lucky to have a wonderful SA there and the store manager is great as well. It makes the entire experience a lot more enjoyable when you have a SA who goes above and beyond, someone who you end up bonding with. Tomorrow I have that high tea event to go to (I was invited by another lovely SA of mine); I'm still debating which H scarf to wear for it but am excited.

I'm going to try to make it to H sometime later this week as well if the weather isn't nearly as rainy as they are predicting.

I hope you all are well. I'm going to go back and catch up/reply to everyone when I have a bit of a break later today, but figured I'd check in quickly in the meantime.


----------



## Fabfashion

Kyokei said:


> Hello cafe! Looks like I've got a lot of catching up to do. I wasn't around much yesterday because of an unexpected call from my LV SA saying that a special item I reserved months ago had finally come in for me...! Of course, there were last minute rearrangements to my schedule and I made it in to pick it up. I am very lucky to have a wonderful SA there and the store manager is great as well. It makes the entire experience a lot more enjoyable when you have a SA who goes above and beyond, someone who you end up bonding with. Tomorrow I have that high tea event to go to (I was invited by another lovely SA of mine); I'm still debating which H scarf to wear for it but am excited.
> 
> I'm going to try to make it to H sometime later this week as well if the weather isn't nearly as rainy as they are predicting.
> 
> I hope you all are well. I'm going to go back and catch up/reply to everyone when I have a bit of a break later today, but figured I'd check in quickly in the meantime.


 
Hi Kyokei, can you share what you got at LV with us?


----------



## MSO13

Hi all,

Phew, I had a busy day at work and am getting ready to leave for home soon. I usually get a late start Mondays but had to get up very, very early today. I'm ready to crash. 

*Kyokei,* congrats on you LV purchase!

*Fab,* happy to help with the red boots. 

*Rainneday*, what did you break your ban for?

I did buy a shawl, the BW L'Ombre Boulevards. The details are amazing in it and it's a good dressy neutral compared to my BW Zebra which is more fun. I also ordered the red Eperon D'Or GM Bandana. There just are not a lot of very red shawls this season and I love the bandana for being so under the radar. It's practically a solid red. I also tried on several pieces of jewelry and learned a bit about H's fine jewelry process. Since I don't know much about jewelry it all sounded very impressive to me. My SA said they had a QA with Pierre Hardy and went to the workshop where H jewelry is made. They saw a gold Mors two finger ring being made. Apparently all the tiny diamonds set in H are full cut faceted diamonds. I don't know if that's common for pave items or not but it was interesting. 

I really liked the silver CDC PM with rose gold studs and ring which surprised me. I also tried on a white gold/diamond Kelly PM bracelet and think that I will ultimately end up with a yellow gold Juste un Clou paired with a white gold PM CDC for my every day stack. Possibly the diamond JUC  

I forgot to ask about the jewelry tray and then the store got busy and I wanted to head home. I'm going back in a week or so to pick up the bandana so I'll try to remember then. We also talked about Spring shoes and fortunately the ones I'm eyeing are much more reasonable then this year's boots!

I tried on the Viverevolte bag in black and I totally LOVE it. I want it in gold because I already have a black Massai but oh my, is that a great bag. Perfectly smooshy hobo shape and so lightweight. The swift was buttery soft, the clemence is on the gusset so it'll wear better and the hunter strap felt sturdy and solid. It's super under the radar and I think I'm going to try and get it in Spring. It would fit over a coat though. I love my HAC but I would love a shoulder bag in this color family. I think this is the one. I'm hoping to see the Harnais bag but it's priced as much as a Kelly so I think I would rule that one out just because I'd rather get another B or K with that kind of dough. I highly recommend trying this one on if you can, if you like hobo styling. 

Hope everyone has a great evening!!


----------



## Kyokei

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Kyokei, can you share what you got at LV with us?



Sure! I went in for this bag that I fell in love with when I saw the preview for the Cruise 2016 collection months ago. I'm so happy I was able to get it; it's a mini backpack!! Of course I love very classic bags, but I also like whimsical, offbeat, fun designs. Strangely enough it's the bags that are in the middle that I'm usually kind of neutral about.

I also somehow ended up walking out with one of the cell phone cases that just came out... I recently upgraded my iPhone (after years and years of the 4S) and unfortunately the case I bought for it was already starting to break despite not dropping it. I noticed LV had some new phone cases and decided to get one. I was debating between this one and one of the ones that was mono on the outside and a fun color on the inside. Still hope I made the right decision of which case to get.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Monday, everyone!
Some thoughts on the iPad Pro:
The screen is fabulous. 
The keyboard feels good, but it doesn't light up & there is no trackpad.  It would probably be heavier if it lit up & had a trackpad.
The Pro is as light as a feather, even with the keyboard attached.
The pencil takes a bit of getting used to, probably because I've never used a stylus before.
There is no place to attach the pencil to the Pro except for recharging the pencil.
You have to edit your pictures in Photoshop.  You can't edit them in the regular pictures file.
There aren't that many apps for the Pro yet.
The Pro is great for anyone who draws and does graphic design.
4 speakers sound great.
It can vibrate when you play music, but does anyone really want that feature?
I'm going to wait until my iPad Air 2 conks out before I get the Pro.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Funny story:  I took my 35 Rubis Togo Birkin out yesterday along with a green canvas tote bag that an Irish travel agency gave me at last year's flower show.  A lady told me she liked my bag and asked if I got it in Ireland.  I told her I got it at King of Prussia, then I realized she was talking about the canvas tote bag.  The Birkin escaped her notice.


----------



## Kyokei

Rainne, I love your pictures. Thank you for sharing. That is a very nice view of the city lights.

Fab, the new boots are a lot of fun. I also struggle with any shoes that aren&#8217;t black. Or accessories in general. I try to branch out and have been looking at a pair of red Manolos, but am not sure if I would wear them much. I walk around a lot as well and agree with you that a pair of warm boots are a must. So as long as they are warm when it&#8217;s subzero, it&#8217;s worth keeping. Do you have any warm black boots already? If so, the red can be a fun alternative to them, but if not I would play it safe and get the black. It matches anything.

MrsOwen, please share a picture of the shawl you got! I was looking at the 90 silk of À l'Ombre des Boulevards but was unsure about the CWs. I&#8217;d love to see pictures of the bandana too when you pick it up. Congratulations on your great visit to H, your SA seems very nice to share all of that with you.

Madam Bijoux, that really is a funny story. I would have assumed she was talking about the Birkin too.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

A little something to hopefully brighten up a very sad time in our world.


----------



## rainneday

Pirula said:


> Oh DO tell!
> 
> I think Legende Moghole would be absolutely lovely in a mousseline.
> 
> The navy seems rare to come up, I've only seen it a couple of times, even here.  I remember *frou frou *has a lovely navy pointu LM.   I happened to see a navy one a few weeks ago, from a good seller, and posted it on Hermes Finds.  It was gone in 10 minutes; I very much hope to a tpf'er.  The navy will be tricky but we can find one, with enough patience.
> 
> Off to check my pms.



Thank you again, Pirula, for reigniting my search! 

I broke my ban for a gavroche and a mousseline, pre-loved, so I'm not sure if that counts as a full on ban-breaker  I will post some pictures once the mousseline arrives!



Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday, everyone! It's sunny and somewhat mild here.
> 
> Rainneday, thank you for the lovely pics! Please share with us the ban-breaking items that are on their way to you. I know what you mean about boots. Where I live, I have to have clothing and shoes for 6 seasons: spring, summer, fall, winter, sub-zero winter and tropical vacations.
> :



Hi, FabFashion  I'm glad that you enjoyed the pictures! 

So, as I said above, my new items are pre-loved, maybe I only dented my ban instead of breaking it. Today the gavroche arrived and I am waiting on the mousseline. They are coming from a lovely, fellow TPFer. I'm really ooking forward to having 2 Moussies in my collection. 

I like your six seasons :giggles: Tropical vacations absolutely require their own wardrobe! 



MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Phew, I had a busy day at work and am getting ready to leave for home soon. I usually get a late start Mondays but had to get up very, very early today. I'm ready to crash.
> 
> *Kyokei,* congrats on you LV purchase!
> 
> *Fab,* happy to help with the red boots.
> 
> *Rainneday*, what did you break your ban for?
> 
> 
> 
> I tried on the Viverevolte bag in black and I totally LOVE it. I want it in gold because I already have a black Massai but oh my, is that a great bag. Perfectly smooshy hobo shape and so lightweight. The swift was buttery soft, the clemence is on the gusset so it'll wear better and the hunter strap felt sturdy and solid. It's super under the radar and I think I'm going to try and get it in Spring. It would fit over a coat though. I love my HAC but I would love a shoulder bag in this color family. I think this is the one. I'm hoping to see the Harnais bag but it's priced as much as a Kelly so I think I would rule that one out just because I'd rather get another B or K with that kind of dough. I highly recommend trying this one on if you can, if you like hobo styling.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great evening!!



Hi, MrsOwen, see above for info on new items 

I am curious about the Viverevolte, I will be eagerly anticipating a reveal if you decide to buy one. I love a good hobo.


----------



## Pirula

rainneday said:


> Thank you again, Pirula, for reigniting my search!
> 
> 
> 
> I broke my ban for a gavroche and a mousseline, pre-loved, so I'm not sure if that counts as a full on ban-breaker  I will post some pictures once the mousseline arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, FabFashion  I'm glad that you enjoyed the pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> So, as I said above, my new items are pre-loved, maybe I only dented my ban instead of breaking it. Today the gavroche arrived and I am waiting on the mousseline. They are coming from a lovely, fellow TPFer. I'm really ooking forward to having 2 Moussies in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> I like your six seasons :giggles: Tropical vacations absolutely require their own wardrobe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, MrsOwen, see above for info on new items
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious about the Viverevolte, I will be eagerly anticipating a reveal if you decide to buy one. I love a good hobo.




[emoji4]

Which gavroche??  I love gavroches!  Almost bought  lovely Monsieur et Madame today and thought "are you crazy?! You're banned!"


----------



## rainneday

Kyokei said:


> Sure! I went in for this bag that I fell in love with when I saw the preview for the Cruise 2016 collection months ago. I'm so happy I was able to get it; it's a mini backpack!! Of course I love very classic bags, but I also like whimsical, offbeat, fun designs. Strangely enough it's the bags that are in the middle that I'm usually kind of neutral about.
> 
> I also somehow ended up walking out with one of the cell phone cases that just came out... I recently upgraded my iPhone (after years and years of the 4S) and unfortunately the case I bought for it was already starting to break despite not dropping it. I noticed LV had some new phone cases and decided to get one. I was debating between this one and one of the ones that was mono on the outside and a fun color on the inside. Still hope I made the right decision of which case to get.



 LV! I am slowly dipping my toe into the LV pool and really enjoying it. Your mini backpack is gorgeous...as are your nails! They're amazing! How long will you keep them in this design before you switch to a new one? Is it very hard to maintain? I think that I would spend countless hours just staring at my hands if my nails were so detailed and mesmerizing. 



Kyokei said:


> Rainne, I love your pictures. Thank you for sharing. That is a very nice view of the city lights.
> 
> 
> Madam Bijoux, that really is a funny story. I would have assumed she was talking about the Birkin too.



Thank you! 

Madam Bijoux, your story made me :giggles: Very funny!



Madam Bijoux said:


> A little something to hopefully brighten up a very sad time in our world.



Lovely. Are these a type of orchid?


----------



## rainneday

Pirula said:


> [emoji4]
> 
> Which gavroche??  I love gavroches!  Almost bought  lovely Monsieur et Madame today and thought "are you crazy?! You're banned!"



Let me get a picture for you...I'll be back...


...eta was it pre-loved? Then_ I say _it's ok.


----------



## Pirula

rainneday said:


> Let me get a picture for you...I'll be back...
> 
> 
> ...eta was it pre-loved? Then_ I say _it's ok.




Yes. It was.  No.  [emoji19]


----------



## Kyokei

rainneday said:


> LV! I am slowly dipping my toe into the LV pool and really enjoying it. Your mini backpack is gorgeous...as are your nails! They're amazing! How long will you keep them in this design before you switch to a new one? Is it very hard to maintain? I think that I would spend countless hours just staring at my hands if my nails were so detailed and mesmerizing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Madam Bijoux, your story made me :giggles: Very funny!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely. Are these a type of orchid?



I am lucky to have found an amazing SA during my very first visit to LV. I love LV&#8217;s SLGs especially. I&#8217;m really enjoying Nicolas Ghesquiere&#8217;s fashion show designs for the brand. I see you have a lot of Balenciagas too. I&#8217;ve been interested in them for a while but never purchased anything because I&#8217;d only tried the City and it looks horrible on me. I tried the Velo on for fun the other day and loved it. I am thinking about it, but for now am trying to mostly focus on H scarves and accessories.... 

And thank you! I usually change the design every month, though lately I&#8217;ve been busy so it&#8217;s been more like every five weeks. It&#8217;s not that difficult to maintain if you go to a nail artist that does them correctly which is harder than you might think. But I type a lot and do all of my housework myself. I have only had one break once with the nail artist I currently go to, and that was because I had fallen down a flight of stairs&#8230; so really, not the fault of poor quality nails at all.

Actually I was thinking about trying to do a set inspired by some H scarves actually.


----------



## rainneday

Pirula said:


> Yes. It was.  No.  [emoji19]



 I don't know how this ban thing is supposed to be maintained. Hermes, especially when it is pre-loved and priced reasonably, or unbelievably well, is irresistible! 

Here are the Vince booties that I picked up last week, plus some trees. 

The leaves are changing here right now and I thought that the pop of green next to the yellow and red was very telling. Obviously these pics were taken in CA, I should have snapped one with the palm trees in the background


----------



## Kyokei

rainneday said:


> I don't know how this ban thing is supposed to be maintained. Hermes, especially when it is pre-loved and priced reasonably, or unbelievably well, is irresistible!
> 
> Here are the Vince booties that I picked up last week, plus some trees.
> 
> The leaves are changing here right now and I thought that the pop of green next to the yellow and red was very telling. Obviously these pics were taken in CA, I should have snapped one with the palm trees in the background



Those booties look very comfortable! And I'm really enjoying all of these pictures in the cafe lately. I love autumn leaves, I only wish it didn't come with the chill in the air...


----------



## Pirula

rainneday said:


> I don't know how this ban thing is supposed to be maintained. Hermes, especially when it is pre-loved and priced reasonably, or unbelievably well, is irresistible!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the Vince booties that I picked up last week, plus some trees.
> 
> 
> 
> The leaves are changing here right now and I thought that the pop of green next to the yellow and red was very telling. Obviously these pics were taken in CA, I should have snapped one with the palm trees in the background




Pfft.  Me neither, let's not forget I broke ban with Beloved India already.  I think it was more of an "I've spent enough this month already" than a true Ban.

So pretty!  Your boots look super comfy.  Fabulous color.


----------



## rainneday

Kyokei said:


> I am lucky to have found an amazing SA during my very first visit to LV. I love LV&#8217;s SLGs especially. I&#8217;m really enjoying Nicolas Ghesquiere&#8217;s fashion show designs for the brand. I see you have a lot of Balenciagas too. I&#8217;ve been interested in them for a while but never purchased anything because I&#8217;d only tried the City and it looks horrible on me. I tried the Velo on for fun the other day and loved it. I am thinking about it, but for now am trying to mostly focus on H scarves and accessories....
> 
> And thank you! I usually change the design every month, though lately I&#8217;ve been busy so it&#8217;s been more like every five weeks. It&#8217;s not that difficult to maintain if you go to a nail artist that does them correctly which is harder than you might think. But I type a lot and do all of my housework myself. I have only had one break once with the nail artist I currently go to, and that was because I had fallen down a flight of stairs&#8230; so really, not the fault of poor quality nails at all.
> 
> Actually I was thinking about trying to do a set inspired by some H scarves actually.



I have to say that the service at LV is really very good. I adore my H SA, and from her I get excellent assistance, but LV service has generally been *at least* as attentive. And I am new to them, from the very start they were willing to go out of their way to make a happy customer of me. So far I am very impressed.  If I didn't have my SA at H, I'm not sure how enjoyable my trips there would be, she's a large part of what makes shopping (in store) at H fun. 

If you have any questions about Balenciaga I would be happy to help. The City wasn't my first pick either, I started out with two Velos purchased maybe a month apart. You can shorten the Velo strap buy looping it through the O rings, so in this way it becomes more flexible than the City...although, I have heard that you can now buy longer straps at the Balenciaga boutiques. 

At this point I have a few of the City style, but they are all pre-loved, many were broken in just enough so that the east-west shape was flattering. At last count I had 16 B Bags, I have sold one and am having a hard time deciding which others to sell. They each have their unique place in my wardrobe  how that can be is beyond me...I mean how many shades of purple bags does one really need? (4) 

I love what NG is doing for LV! His ready to wear is brilliant. I am hoping that he comes up with a moto style jacket that is similar to what he was doing at Balenciaga  I fell in love with a wool coat that he designed a couple of seasons ago & tbh I am regretting that I didn't buy it. It was 5k and I was deep in H love right then so I couldn't rationalize spending that much at LV, on one item, but if I could do it over I would buy it. It was grey wool, very substantial, and had these leather lined pockets where just a bit of the leather peeked out, omg, it was beautiful. 

I believe you that it is difficult to find a nail artist who not only can give you what you want artistically, but also who can make them last. If you don't already, you should post in the nail forum on here (I don't know what it is actually called). H scarf themed nails sound freaking amazing! I'm really looking forward to seeing what you come up with!


----------



## rainneday

Kyokei said:


> Those booties look very comfortable! And I'm really enjoying all of these pictures in the cafe lately. I love autumn leaves, I only wish it didn't come with the chill in the air...



Thank you! I'm trying to keep my mind off of everything that is happening in the world right now, just for a few minutes, hopefully the pictures help others do this too 

The boots are comfortable, they have some sort of wool/fur in the toe so I only need to wear thin socks with them. 




Pirula said:


> Pfft.  Me neither, let's not forget I broke ban with Beloved India already.  I think it was more of an "I've spent enough this month already" than a true Ban.
> 
> So pretty!  Your boots look super comfy.  Fabulous color.



So, are you going for a month to month style of ban? I think this might work better for me too. I need a tiny bit of wiggle room, telling myself that I am done until Spring seems kind of harsh. 

Thank you! I can't tell what color they are! In some light they are purple, some they are brown, either way they work.


----------



## rainneday

Pirula said:


> Pfft.  Me neither, let's not forget I broke ban with Beloved India already.  I think it was more of an "I've spent enough this month already" than a true Ban.
> 
> So pretty!  Your boots look super comfy.  Fabulous color.



Whoops! The pictures of the Gavroche got dropped on the previous page.

Here is one more picture to end the day with. Have a safe week everyone


----------



## Kyokei

rainneday said:


> I have to say that the service at LV is really very good. I adore my H SA, and from her I get excellent assistance, but LV service has generally been *at least* as attentive. And I am new to them, from the very start they were willing to go out of their way to make a happy customer of me. So far I am very impressed.  If I didn't have my SA at H, I'm not sure how enjoyable my trips there would be, she's a large part of what makes shopping (in store) at H fun.
> 
> If you have any questions about Balenciaga I would be happy to help. The City wasn't my first pick either, I started out with two Velos purchased maybe a month apart. You can shorten the Velo strap buy looping it through the O rings, so in this way it becomes more flexible than the City...although, I have heard that you can now buy longer straps at the Balenciaga boutiques.
> 
> At this point I have a few of the City style, but they are all pre-loved, many were broken in just enough so that the east-west shape was flattering. At last count I had 16 B Bags, I have sold one and am having a hard time deciding which others to sell. They each have their unique place in my wardrobe  how that can be is beyond me...I mean how many shades of purple bags does one really need? (4)
> 
> I love what NG is doing for LV! His ready to wear is brilliant. I am hoping that he comes up with a moto style jacket that is similar to what he was doing at Balenciaga  I fell in love with a wool coat that he designed a couple of seasons ago & tbh I am regretting that I didn't buy it. It was 5k and I was deep in H love right then so I couldn't rationalize spending that much at LV, on one item, but if I could do it over I would buy it. It was grey wool, very substantial, and had these leather lined pockets where just a bit of the leather peeked out, omg, it was beautiful.
> 
> I believe you that it is difficult to find a nail artist who not only can give you what you want artistically, but also who can make them last. If you don't already, you should post in the nail forum on here (I don't know what it is actually called). H scarf themed nails sound freaking amazing! I'm really looking forward to seeing what you come up with!



The LV boutique I go to is one that sometimes receives negative reviews, but I have had nothing but fantastic service every time Ive been there. My SA there is honest about what she thinks about particular bags/SLGs/accessories for me, never pushy, and helpful at finding items. She takes an interest in talking to me that seems genuine and I got very lucky to find her. Her manager is fantastic too and the service there definitely keeps me coming back.

It is great you have such a wonderful H SA too. The last H SA I worked with was very pleasant and I wonder if she will end up becoming my regular SA. I might call to find out when she is working and try to schedule my next trip in when she is there. A great SA really makes the experience fun, especially since I dislike shopping online. One of my all time favorite SAs from a different brand recently was relocated to another state Id been shopping with her for a while and it was almost as if we became personal friends. We had quite a lot in common. Going to that store hasnt been quite the same since, despite the fact everyone there knew me and were always nice.

The Velo was definitely the one that caught my attention, though I have a Givenchy Nightingale and was wondering if it would be too similar. I loved the smooshy leather though. And I agree The vast majority of my bags, clothes, and SLGs are black, as are all of my shoes. I try to branch out but I tell myself they are all different enough to have space in my collection. One of my favorite things about the H scarves is the little pop of color they add to an outfit without being an actual colored item that would just end up sitting unused in my closet. One day I will work my way up to some of the bright H scarves... one day.

Yes! I love NG's RTW too. I am paranoid about buying RTW (or even cheaper clothes) recently as Ive gained weight. I like the things I have to last a long time. That wool coat sounds fantastic! Im always freezing so Im of the belief that coats and jackets are a worthy investment.

Ive never posted in the nail section, actually, though I did check it out when I first joined TPF. From what I remember, it seemed to be mostly people who did their own nails. Im not nearly that talented or ambidextrous.


----------



## Moirai

Good evening, ladies!

Thanks Rainne and Madam B for the lovely pics. They sure brighten up the day.

Rainne and Pirula, Those are gorgeous scarves. What a coincident to see Passementerie, I was recently thinking of buying a preloved one in a different cw. 

Rainne, Wow, you have a huge collection of Bal bags. Which is your favorite? Nice Vince boots, love the color. They look comfortable. 

Kyokei, The LV is adorable. It looks great on you. Your nails are really cool. H designs would be so cool 

MrsO, Love to see your new shawl.

MadamB, I would love to see your Rubis B. I love that color.

Gellingh, Helping one's kid with school work can be challenging but so worth it. I can imagine how frustrating it is for those kids without parental help. I'm sure your DD really appreciates it. Good luck on deciding on a K or B. I don't have more to add to Fab's insight.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Moirai said:


> Good evening, ladies!
> 
> Thanks Rainne and Madam B for the lovely pics. They sure brighten up the day.
> 
> Rainne and Pirula, Those are gorgeous scarves. What a coincident to see Passementerie, I was recently thinking of buying a preloved one in a different cw.
> 
> Rainne, Wow, you have a huge collection of Bal bags. Which is your favorite? Nice Vince boots, love the color. They look comfortable.
> 
> Kyokei, The LV is adorable. It looks great on you. Your nails are really cool. H designs would be so cool
> 
> MrsO, Love to see your new shawl.
> 
> MadamB, I would love to see your Rubis B. I love that color.
> 
> Gellingh, Helping one's kid with school work can be challenging but so worth it. I can imagine how frustrating it is for those kids without parental help. I'm sure your DD really appreciates it. Good luck on deciding on a K or B. I don't have more to add to Fab's insight.
> 
> Hi to everyone else!



Hi, Moirai!  Here is an old picture:


----------



## Kyokei

Moirai said:


> Good evening, ladies!
> 
> Thanks Rainne and Madam B for the lovely pics. They sure brighten up the day.
> 
> Rainne and Pirula, Those are gorgeous scarves. What a coincident to see Passementerie, I was recently thinking of buying a preloved one in a different cw.
> 
> Rainne, Wow, you have a huge collection of Bal bags. Which is your favorite? Nice Vince boots, love the color. They look comfortable.
> 
> Kyokei, The LV is adorable. It looks great on you. Your nails are really cool. H designs would be so cool
> 
> MrsO, Love to see your new shawl.
> 
> MadamB, I would love to see your Rubis B. I love that color.
> 
> Gellingh, Helping one's kid with school work can be challenging but so worth it. I can imagine how frustrating it is for those kids without parental help. I'm sure your DD really appreciates it. Good luck on deciding on a K or B. I don't have more to add to Fab's insight.
> 
> Hi to everyone else!



Moirai, thank you very much! I'm really enjoying it so far and the bag is surprisingly soft to the touch.



Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Moirai!  Here is an old picture:



That is a beautiful color. What a lovely bag.


----------



## Moirai

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Moirai!  Here is an old picture:



Thank you, MadamB. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Moirai

Kyokei said:


> Moirai, thank you very much! I'm really enjoying it so far and the bag is surprisingly soft to the touch.
> That is a beautiful color. What a lovely bag.



You're welcome, Kyokei. Have a great night.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Moirai!  Here is an old picture:



Madam, Miss Rubis is gorgeous! And thank you for the flower pic and the review of the iPad pro.


----------



## Fabfashion

Short post before heading to bed. Just finished ordering some online Christmas gifts. Still only done 1/3 of all the kids on our list and there are 22 not including our DDs!

rainneday, love your new pre-loved scarf and boots! And thanks for the pic. No, not breaking a ban at all--just sneaking out for a short bit. Everyone needs a day pass, right? 

MrsO, can't wait to see your new shawl. The CDC and JUC stacked sound perfect! I tried the Virevolte when it first came out but it's too big for my short body.  It'd have made a perfect day bag and I do love shoulder bags. I had thought that you might like it remembering that you love the Massai. Glad that it looks great on you. Please model for us when you get it. 

Kyokei, that LV mini backpack is too cute! I used to buy LV bags until I got into H and then there's no money left for much else.  I have an original monogram Monceau from way back when. Used to carry it all the time the first couple of years. Then I was so happy when it was reissued a few years ago and thought this would be a perfect time to carry it again but then everyone was carrying it. So it remains in my closet but all my LV bags I'm keeping to pass on to DDs. Your nails are amazing! I posted in the nails thread a few times and I didn't do them myself so you should definitely share your cool nail arts on that thread. 

Good night for now.


----------



## Moirai

Hi Ladies,
I have been enjoying everyone's lovely purchases. Wanted to share my latest jewelry addition, diamond eternity necklace.


----------



## Kyokei

Fabfashion said:


> Short post before heading to bed. Just finished ordering some online Christmas gifts. Still only done 1/3 of all the kids on our list and there are 22 not including our DDs!
> 
> rainneday, love your new pre-loved scarf and boots! And thanks for the pic. No, not breaking a ban at all--just sneaking out for a short bit. Everyone needs a day pass, right?
> 
> MrsO, can't wait to see your new shawl. The CDC and JUC stacked sound perfect! I tried the Virevolte when it first came out but it's too big for my short body.  It'd have made a perfect day bag and I do love shoulder bags. I had thought that you might like it remembering that you love the Massai. Glad that it looks great on you. Please model for us when you get it.
> 
> Kyokei, that LV mini backpack is too cute! I used to buy LV bags until I got into H and then there's no money left for much else.  I have an original monogram Monceau from way back when. Used to carry it all the time the first couple of years. Then I was so happy when it was reissued a few years ago and thought this would be a perfect time to carry it again but then everyone was carrying it. So it remains in my closet but all my LV bags I'm keeping to pass on to DDs. Your nails are amazing! I posted in the nails thread a few times and I didn't do them myself so you should definitely share your cool nail arts on that thread.
> 
> Good night for now.



Thank you! Despite this being a forum about bags, I am more or less content with what I have (and one I am waiting to get) for now. Until I see something that catches my eye in the same way this mini backpack did, I intend to mainly focus on H scarves and accessories. I'd rather have less bags that I use often and love than tons that don't get much attention.

I really should check out the H bags in person as well someday. It's hard to know what you like from pictures alone. I love the design of the Herbag except I have heard reviews saying it attracts a lot of dirt...? I hear a lot of good things about the Evelyne and love the shape of it but am not sure as to how it would look on me.

That is great you are passing on your bags to your DDs. I'm sure they will really appreciate it! I bet your monogram Monceau is great. I actually haven't seen that many around here in the wild.


----------



## Kyokei

Moirai said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have been enjoying everyone's lovely purchases. Wanted to share my latest jewelry addition, diamond eternity necklace.



Very beautiful and timeless. Congratulations.


----------



## MSO13

Moirai said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been enjoying everyone's lovely purchases. Wanted to share my latest jewelry addition, diamond eternity necklace.




Just gorgeous Moirai!! It looks beautiful on you


----------



## MSO13

Morning cafe! 

I'm trying to muster the energy to do my workout but have a few minutes to post. 

I will try to take a photo of my shawl soon, I get home after dark and I like daylight pics. I may wait to reveal with the bandana as I should have that this weekend. 

Kyokei, I think your bag strategy sounds similar to mine though I don't have many black bags. My H bags are definitely the standouts for quality and timelessness but I have my fun pieces like the Girl and my old camouflage LV speedy-both of those just gave me that special feeling that they belonged with me. I hang onto a few oldies that I don't wear, partly because I can't sell them for much and partly because they're sentimental. I'll chime in with everyone and say your nails are very impressive, my job is hard on my hands and I never have nice nails but in summer I like a good pedicure. 

Fab, bummer about the V bag being big. I hear they may do some smaller sizes in things so maybe soon there will be more options. I agree it's a perfect day bag. My SA said I can get that bag any time, they'll trade a store for it so I'm thinking late Spring. 

Madam, great pics and I love your Rubis. That's a gorgeous color! Too funny about the tote bag. 

Ok I know I'm missing stuff I wanted to reply to but I blame my foggy morning brain. Back later, grudgingly going to workout...


----------



## Pirula

Moirai said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have been enjoying everyone's lovely purchases. Wanted to share my latest jewelry addition, diamond eternity necklace.



This is really really beautiful.


----------



## Moirai

Kyokei said:


> Very beautiful and timeless. Congratulations.





MrsOwen3 said:


> Just gorgeous Moirai!! It looks beautiful on you





Pirula said:


> This is really really beautiful.



Thank you, Kyokei, MrsO, and Pirula, for your kind comments. The minute I saw it, I knew I was in trouble.


----------



## Freckles1

Moirai said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been enjoying everyone's lovely purchases. Wanted to share my latest jewelry addition, diamond eternity necklace.




Beautiful Moirai!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Moirai said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have been enjoying everyone's lovely purchases. Wanted to share my latest jewelry addition, diamond eternity necklace.


 
Gorgeous necklace, Moirai! Looks beautiful on you!  Did I mention before that I love diamonds? I was so excited when I learned I was having twin girls so I could have an excuse, er I meant logical reason to buy more jewelry and handbags. Lol.


----------



## Moirai

Good morning, Cafe!

Thank you, Freckles and Fab! Add diamonds to my list of weaknesses.

Fab, Agree about having girls as a "good reason" to buy more and more jewelry and bags . Wonder if our DHs ever catch on. You were asking about the ipad. Do you have the regular one? I have the pre-air version and love it. I'm looking to replace it with the new air version when it is released next year. I find this size more versatile than mini and pro. I take it on vacation, use it when I'm out and about, and also great for late night in-bed web browsing. Great job on getting some of your Christmas shopping done. That's a lot of presents to get. I usually don't start mine until after Thanksgiving when I get my nieces' and nephews' wishlists, then it's a mad scramble. Happens every year.

MadamB, Thanks for the info on ipad pro. I was looking forward to replacing my ipad with new air version this fall, but now have to wait until 2016. Do you know of the release date? Your story regarding Rubis B is funny. It goes to show that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, although how can anyone not notice B's beautiful color. I almost bought my Evie in Rubis, but the practical side of me won and got Etain instead. 

MrsO, Looking forward to your goodies whenever you're ready.

Kyokei, Have fun at your tea event. Please post a pic if you can.

Have a great day everyone!




Freckles1 said:


> Beautiful Moirai!!





Fabfashion said:


> Gorgeous necklace, Moirai! Looks beautiful on you!  Did I mention before that I love diamonds? I was so excited when I learned I was having twin girls so I could have an excuse, er I meant logical reason to buy more jewelry and handbags. Lol.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been enjoying everyone's lovely purchases. Wanted to share my latest jewelry addition, diamond eternity necklace.




Just beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Moirai said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have been enjoying everyone's lovely purchases. Wanted to share my latest jewelry addition, diamond eternity necklace.


 


Magnificent necklace!  Wear it in the best of health.  I haven't heard anything about any future release dates for Apple.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Just beautiful! Congrats!



Thank you, Pocketbook Pup!


----------



## Moirai

Madam Bijoux said:


> Magnificent necklace!  Wear it in the best of health.  I haven't heard anything about any future release dates for Apple.



Thank you, MadamB!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Moirai said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have been enjoying everyone's lovely purchases. Wanted to share my latest jewelry addition, diamond eternity necklace.


 


Kyokei said:


> I am lucky to have found an amazing SA during my very first visit to LV. I love LVs SLGs especially. Im really enjoying Nicolas Ghesquieres fashion show designs for the brand. I see you have a lot of Balenciagas too. Ive been interested in them for a while but never purchased anything because Id only tried the City and it looks horrible on me. I tried the Velo on for fun the other day and loved it. I am thinking about it, but for now am trying to mostly focus on H scarves and accessories....
> 
> And thank you! I usually change the design every month, though lately Ive been busy so its been more like every five weeks. Its not that difficult to maintain if you go to a nail artist that does them correctly which is harder than you might think. But I type a lot and do all of my housework myself. I have only had one break once with the nail artist I currently go to, and that was because I had fallen down a flight of stairs so really, not the fault of poor quality nails at all.
> 
> Actually I was thinking about trying to do a set inspired by some H scarves actually.


 
Hi, Kyokei!  They are orchids.


----------



## gracekelly

Moirai said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have been enjoying everyone's lovely purchases. Wanted to share my latest jewelry addition, diamond eternity necklace.



Just beautiful and it suits you so well!  Major congrats!


----------



## Moirai

gracekelly said:


> Just beautiful and it suits you so well!  Major congrats!



Thank you, gracekelly!


----------



## Fabfashion

Kyokei said:


> Thank you! Despite this being a forum about bags, I am more or less content with what I have (and one I am waiting to get) for now. Until I see something that catches my eye in the same way this mini backpack did, I intend to mainly focus on H scarves and accessories. I'd rather have less bags that I use often and love than tons that don't get much attention.
> 
> I really should check out the H bags in person as well someday. It's hard to know what you like from pictures alone. I love the design of the Herbag except I have heard reviews saying it attracts a lot of dirt...? I hear a lot of good things about the Evelyne and love the shape of it but am not sure as to how it would look on me.
> 
> That is great you are passing on your bags to your DDs. I'm sure they will really appreciate it! I bet your monogram Monceau is great. I actually haven't seen that many around here in the wild.



Hi Kyokei, re: Herbag, I think it depends on how one uses/abuses the bag. It's canvas so if it's left on the floor at the restaurant, etc, it'll eventually get dirt smudges. You should try both the Herbag and the Evelyne on in person. The Evie also comes in different sizes which give different looks. There's a TPM one that you may like if you like minis. I used to carry smaller bags in my younger days. Don't know what happens, now I carry huge totes that will fit everything including a kitchen sink. 

I do have lots of black boots. In fact, most of my boots are black and I also have a few dark brown. I stop counting. Lol.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning cafe!
> 
> I'm trying to muster the energy to do my workout but have a few minutes to post.
> 
> I will try to take a photo of my shawl soon, I get home after dark and I like daylight pics. I may wait to reveal with the bandana as I should have that this weekend.
> 
> Kyokei, I think your bag strategy sounds similar to mine though I don't have many black bags. My H bags are definitely the standouts for quality and timelessness but I have my fun pieces like the Girl and my old camouflage LV speedy-both of those just gave me that special feeling that they belonged with me. I hang onto a few oldies that I don't wear, partly because I can't sell them for much and partly because they're sentimental. I'll chime in with everyone and say your nails are very impressive, my job is hard on my hands and I never have nice nails but in summer I like a good pedicure.
> 
> Fab, bummer about the V bag being big. I hear they may do some smaller sizes in things so maybe soon there will be more options. I agree it's a perfect day bag. My SA said I can get that bag any time, they'll trade a store for it so I'm thinking late Spring.
> 
> Madam, great pics and I love your Rubis. That's a gorgeous color! Too funny about the tote bag.
> 
> Ok I know I'm missing stuff I wanted to reply to but I blame my foggy morning brain. Back later, grudgingly going to workout...



MrsO, when I was in Europe I saw the Virevolte at a few H stores in some amazing colors. One was a blue atoll as I recalled. I wish they come a size smaller then it'd be perfect for me. May be by spring you can see what colors they come in. Now I'm wondering if there'll be a price increase around Jan/Feb? if that's the case you may want to get it before the increase. Just saying.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> MrsO, when I was in Europe I saw the Virevolte at a few H stores in some amazing colors. One was a blue atoll as I recalled. I wish they come a size smaller then it'd be perfect for me. May be by spring you can see what colors they come in. Now I'm wondering if there'll be a price increase around Jan/Feb? if that's the case you may want to get it before the increase. Just saying.



I've seen Feu or Sanguine so far and I don't know about other colors. I'm leaning towards Gold for now but you never know, if they did a gorgeous dark blue I would probably go for that. As much as I loved it, I think it's partially due to the fact that I can't get it right now. But if I could go spend that money right now, I'd probably go for a vintage black HAC first. I guess it's good that I'm waiting, I think that may move down the list. It's a great bag but like most of H's non B/K bags-they're a bit pricey for what they are stylistically sometimes. This might be one of them. I just checked and that bag is 2K less in Euro so perhaps that's a bag to wait for a Europe trip. I may try to go next year, DH is still traumatized from shopping for wedding jewelry and he's not into it as a gift (I know   so perhaps I can ask him for a Paris vacation for my milestone birthday in a year. 

I'm not sure of course but I don't think we're going to see huge increases this year. I hate to say it but the events in Paris will likely not do good things for the Euro economy and it's likely to drop further. I know that loyal folks like ourselves here will still go and support France but the greater public is likely to not travel for leisure for a while. I think also because of the decreases mid year, it would be strange to suddenly raise all the prices now. If H was my business, I'd hold firm at the current prices and try to make cuts elsewhere.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> I've seen Feu or Sanguine so far and I don't know about other colors. I'm leaning towards Gold for now but you never know, if they did a gorgeous dark blue I would probably go for that. As much as I loved it, I think it's partially due to the fact that I can't get it right now. But if I could go spend that money right now, I'd probably go for a vintage black HAC first. I guess it's good that I'm waiting, I think that may move down the list. It's a great bag but like most of H's non B/K bags-they're a bit pricey for what they are stylistically sometimes. This might be one of them. I just checked and that bag is 2K less in Euro so perhaps that's a bag to wait for a Europe trip. I may try to go next year, DH is still traumatized from shopping for wedding jewelry and he's not into it as a gift (I know   so perhaps I can ask him for a Paris vacation for my milestone birthday in a year.
> 
> I'm not sure of course but I don't think we're going to see huge increases this year. I hate to say it but the events in Paris will likely not do good things for the Euro economy and it's likely to drop further. I know that loyal folks like ourselves here will still go and support France but the greater public is likely to not travel for leisure for a while. I think also because of the decreases mid year, it would be strange to suddenly raise all the prices now. If H was my business, I'd hold firm at the current prices and try to make cuts elsewhere.



A black HAC is such a classic, MrsO. Are your thinking PHW or GHW? And a trip to Paris for your milestone bday will be awesome! And then who knows what souvenirs you'll pick up.  If the US currency remains strong, I think you'll get lots of good deals in Europe. On the other hand, I'm hoping the exchange won't be too high for when I go to Hawaii. It'll make shopping at H and elsewhere not as fun. I hope you're right about the (no) price increase. May be someone from H is reading our thread and heeding your wisdom. 

It's my big bday next year but I think we're going to take DDs to Disney World. I've never been so here's hoping it may be fun for me too.


----------



## alismarr

Moirai said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have been enjoying everyone's lovely purchases. Wanted to share my latest jewelry addition, diamond eternity necklace.


This is sublime.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Fab, I finally bought an pristine preloved B30 in Togo gold 2007 I hope to use as a workhorse I decided to own a long time ago just to spare my much loved 1998 Kelly retourné gold in veau grainé Courchevel and I put myself on the order list for a Kelly 32 sellier to hopefully own a structured Kelly in a year or so. I actually like both types. The problem is the colour. Gris tourterelle, bleu saphir or rouge H all with GHW? Also I asked for chèvre mysore but evercolour or epsom are second choices.I guess there's plenty of time to browse tPF to make decisions. 
Red was my first expensive bag I bought around 1997 a Delvaux brillant. I loved and overused it and recently had it painted for 60 euros by an artisan, looks nice again if you don't look close inside. Seems that most things I loved 20 or more years ago are back in fashion ( Stan smith, fur parkas, capes, bomber jackets) 
Love to see my 13 year old daughter hunt after the same stuff I craved for when I was young. That's one of the advantages of my age and job plus having worked a lot, you can afford H and still spoil your DD.
Any advise on Kelly sellier color is very welcome. 
Strange though to accept to wait a year or so for a bag and only 9 months for a gorgeous daughter!
This year was an expensive year but I guess you better enjoy those things whilst you can. Good excuse!
The good about fall is indeed to cocoon at home and read your chat, forget about your garden and hide some extra pounds under nice coats don't you agree?


----------



## dharma

Just a quick wave everyone!  I'm not sure I can keep up in here, I'm happy to see the thread so lively and so much to read!!

Gellingh, congrats on your new bag!  Having a 15 year old daughter I know exactly what you mean. I love to see her style develop and she has definitely pilfered some pieces from my closet that are appropriate.  She is also loving her dad's vintage concert tees that have been in the attic, mostly new wave, punk and 70's early 80's stuff. 

I love all the colors you are thinking for your kelly. I have Gris T and it's the most perfect color, all four seasons. Deep blue and rouge H are next in line for my dream bags so I'm not much help here in narrowing it down.  I would get what is available or likely not to be available in the future. Perhaps the Gris T?  That goes in and out so I would jump on it just in case.  There will always be rouge H, although the shade differs year to year and there is always some form of dark blue.  New Chevre will be difficult in sizes over 28.  That's been the rule for the last couple of years.  There are beauties that come up in the vintage/ prelove market in 32 and 35.

Morai!!! Gorgeous diamonds!!!!Thank you for sharing with us!

I'll try to stop in later!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Thanks dharma, I guess you're right and  GrisT is fine and though the SA was positive about chèvre Mysore it won't come true in 32. 28 seems small to my needs as I must confess I use Chanel for an occasional evening out.
Yes and Morai, love your diamonds !


----------



## Madam Bijoux

My first feeble attempt at making a still life:


----------



## Fabfashion

Gellingh said:


> Fab, I finally bought an pristine preloved B30 in Togo gold 2007 I hope to use as a workhorse I decided to own a long time ago just to spare my much loved 1998 Kelly retourné gold in veau grainé Courchevel and I put myself on the order list for a Kelly 32 sellier to hopefully own a structured Kelly in a year or so. I actually like both types. The problem is the colour. Gris tourterelle, bleu saphir or rouge H all with GHW? Also I asked for chèvre mysore but evercolour or epsom are second choices.I guess there's plenty of time to browse tPF to make decisions.
> Red was my first expensive bag I bought around 1997 a Delvaux brillant. I loved and overused it and recently had it painted for 60 euros by an artisan, looks nice again if you don't look close inside. Seems that most things I loved 20 or more years ago are back in fashion ( Stan smith, fur parkas, capes, bomber jackets)
> Love to see my 13 year old daughter hunt after the same stuff I craved for when I was young. That's one of the advantages of my age and job plus having worked a lot, you can afford H and still spoil your DD.
> Any advise on Kelly sellier color is very welcome.
> Strange though to accept to wait a year or so for a bag and only 9 months for a gorgeous daughter!
> This year was an expensive year but I guess you better enjoy those things whilst you can. Good excuse!
> The good about fall is indeed to cocoon at home and read your chat, forget about your garden and hide some extra pounds under nice coats don't you agree?



Congratulations on your B, Gellingh! My first H bag was gold and I love the warmth of that color--goes with everything. Please share a pic of your bags with us. A Delvaux in red sounds amazing. Did the artisan paint any artwork or retouching the red?

I'm with dharma that you see what colors are offered next year. I'm partial to red, it's timeless. I've been struggling with my Epsom Kelly 32 sellier that I got this spring. The straps are so tight that I worry I'm going to ruin the turnlock. I need to post a question on the Kelly club thread to get some advice.


----------



## Fabfashion

dharma said:


> Just a quick wave everyone!  I'm not sure I can keep up in here, I'm happy to see the thread so lively and so much to read!!
> 
> Gellingh, congrats on your new bag!  Having a 15 year old daughter I know exactly what you mean. I love to see her style develop and she has definitely pilfered some pieces from my closet that are appropriate.  She is also loving her dad's vintage concert tees that have been in the attic, mostly new wave, punk and 70's early 80's stuff.
> 
> I love all the colors you are thinking for your kelly. I have Gris T and it's the most perfect color, all four seasons. Deep blue and rouge H are next in line for my dream bags so I'm not much help here in narrowing it down.  I would get what is available or likely not to be available in the future. Perhaps the Gris T?  That goes in and out so I would jump on it just in case.  There will always be rouge H, although the shade differs year to year and there is always some form of dark blue.  New Chevre will be difficult in sizes over 28.  That's been the rule for the last couple of years.  There are beauties that come up in the vintage/ prelove market in 32 and 35.
> 
> Morai!!! Gorgeous diamonds!!!!Thank you for sharing with us!
> 
> I'll try to stop in later!



Hi dharma.  Nice to see you stop by. Hope all is well with your DH.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> My first feeble attempt at making a still life:



Looks amazing, Madam! You're so creative!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Looks amazing, Madam! You're so creative!



Thanks, Fabfashion!


----------



## Moirai

alismarr said:


> This is sublime.



Thank you, alismarr, for your kind compliment! Please join us.




dharma said:


> Just a quick wave everyone!  I'm not sure I can keep up in here, I'm happy to see the thread so lively and so much to read!!
> 
> Morai!!! Gorgeous diamonds!!!!Thank you for sharing with us!
> 
> I'll try to stop in later!



Thank you, dharma. Good to see you back. Hope your DH is doing well.




Gellingh said:


> Thanks dharma, I guess you're right and  GrisT is fine and though the SA was positive about chèvre Mysore it won't come true in 32. 28 seems small to my needs as I must confess I use Chanel for an occasional evening out.
> Yes and Morai, love your diamonds !



Thank you, Gellingh. And congrats on your new B. Would love to see it.




Madam Bijoux said:


> My first feeble attempt at making a still life:



MadamB, that is in no way feeble. It looks fantastic.


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen, that&#8217;s a great strategy to have. I love classics, but it&#8217;s nice to have a few fun pieces as well. I think that will be my strategy with scarves as well. Mostly I&#8217;ve been getting safer choices that I can easily match with what I own, but I might want to invest in one or two fun, bright, whimsical ones for something different. I definitely understand that feeling of something belonging with you. I dislike waste and having things that I don&#8217;t use, so even though I do enjoy shopping, I never buy something if I don&#8217;t think I will get a lot of use out of it. I do have one bag I rarely use, but I bought it fully knowing it would mostly be for nights out and it fulfilled that particular niche in my wardrobe.

Fab, thanks for your feedback on the Herbag. I never put my bags on the floor. It&#8217;s funny because I am the opposite: I used to be mostly into very large bags but lately have branched out into smaller ones. But I still love my big bags&#8230; I think both sizes come in very handy.

Madam, it looks amazing!

Gellingh, that B30 sounds amazing. Please share pictures with us! I love Hermes gold.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Moirai said:


> Thank you, alismarr, for your kind compliment! Please join us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, dharma. Good to see you back. Hope your DH is doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Gellingh. And congrats on your new B. Would love to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadamB, that is in no way feeble. It looks fantastic.



Many thanks, Moirai


----------



## Kyokei

Hello everyone! I ended up going to that high tea and fragrance event yesterday and had a wonderful time. I decided to wear Tyger Tyger. I took some pictures at the event and will share them with you all. I even got my perfume bottle signed which was a very nice touch, and I got to see the holiday windows at Bergdorf Goodman which went up just yesterday.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Moirai said:


> Thank you, alismarr, for your kind compliment! Please join us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, dharma. Good to see you back. Hope your DH is doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Gellingh. And congrats on your new B. Would love to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadamB, that is in no way feeble. It looks fantastic.





Kyokei said:


> MrsOwen, thats a great strategy to have. I love classics, but its nice to have a few fun pieces as well. I think that will be my strategy with scarves as well. Mostly Ive been getting safer choices that I can easily match with what I own, but I might want to invest in one or two fun, bright, whimsical ones for something different. I definitely understand that feeling of something belonging with you. I dislike waste and having things that I dont use, so even though I do enjoy shopping, I never buy something if I dont think I will get a lot of use out of it. I do have one bag I rarely use, but I bought it fully knowing it would mostly be for nights out and it fulfilled that particular niche in my wardrobe.
> 
> Fab, thanks for your feedback on the Herbag. I never put my bags on the floor. Its funny because I am the opposite: I used to be mostly into very large bags but lately have branched out into smaller ones. But I still love my big bags I think both sizes come in very handy.
> 
> Madam, it looks amazing!
> 
> Gellingh, that B30 sounds amazing. Please share pictures with us! I love Hermes gold.



Thank you, Kyokei


----------



## Moirai

Kyokei said:


> Hello everyone! I ended up going to that high tea and fragrance event yesterday and had a wonderful time. I decided to wear Tyger Tyger. I took some pictures at the event and will share them with you all. I even got my perfume bottle signed which was a very nice touch, and I got to see the holiday windows at Bergdorf Goodman which went up just yesterday.



Nice photos, Kyokei. Looks like you were in classy company. Food looks delicious. Glad you had a wonderful time, and thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Maedi

Madam Bijoux said:


> My first feeble attempt at making a still life:



I love it, the book is precious and what beautiful flowers.


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> My first feeble attempt at making a still life:




Not a feeble attempt at all Madam! Simple and beautiful, you brought out the colors in the little fan.


----------



## MSO13

Morning Cafe, 

I've had a busy day yesterday and am behind I'm sure. 

Kyokei, great photos. It looks like the tea was a very lovely affair! My personal warning with scarves, I bought several when I first started because I loved the designs but they weren't my colors and sat unused ever. So make sure even if your trying new brights or something more whimsical you can see yourself wearing it with your darker wardrobe. I've learned there will always be more scarves! 90cm is the hardest format for me to wear and I've slowly been selling them as I've not worn one in over a year &#9785;&#65039;

Fab, not sure which hardware on the HAC. I suppose it will come down to what's available when I'm ready to buy. I love my smooth structured Chamonix so I'll be looking for Box most likely. 

Gelling, congrats on the bag!! Hi Moirai, Maedi, Dharma, Madam, Freckles, Kate, Pirula, Rainneday and everyone!


----------



## Freckles1

Hello lovely ladies!!
I can't keep up with all the posts!!! But  I do love reading about everyone's purchases and adventures!!
It sounds as though the holiday spirit is strong in our cafe!! I can hear the excitement and happiness in all of your words!!
I can always come here and feel good juju form you girls!!!
Anyway, not too much going on here......
DD texted me this morning from school and a little boy "asked her out"!!!! She officially has a boyfriend!! 7th grade!!! Holy cow!! Bless his heart he asked her in person and it took him all week to do it!! What courage!!
I've a feeling there will be ALOT of texting.... Wish me luck ladies!!
I hope you all are having a wonderful day!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Maedi said:


> I love it, the book is precious and what beautiful flowers.


 


MrsOwen3 said:


> Not a feeble attempt at all Madam! Simple and beautiful, you brought out the colors in the little fan.


 


Thank you kindly, Maedi and MrsOwen3


----------



## Kyokei

Moirai, thank you. It was a really great time.

MrsOwen, thanks for your advice. I actually decided to start with the 90cms because I find them a lot easier to wear than other formats. While there are some maxi twillys, 70s, and 140s I really love, I&#8217;m not sure I would get as much use out of them as I would with the 90s.

Freckles, oh wow. Good luck with your DD! Keep us updated!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Dear Freckles, I can imagine how it feels  when your DD starts to spread her wings, good luck for her!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Thursday, everyone!

MrsO, may be try GHW? Most of my H bags are in PHW until my BI B. The H GHW is so nice, it makes the color of the bag pops. I think you got the black gator CDC in GHW then the box HAC with GHW will look totally amazing with it. Even on my vintage natural chamonix Drag, the GHW still looks brand new with no tarnish or fading unlike my Chanel with GHW bag. Mind you the Drag  bag came in 99% new condition. Hope you find your black HAC soon!

Kyokei, it's Freckles that's going to need all the luck.  My DDs are only 5. Hehe. I was just chatting with them 2 days ago that one day when they get married and one DD chimed in that she wanted to marry her sister. We all ended up ROFL. Looks like the high tea event was a hit. Did you spot any H? I'm with MrsO on the scarves. Unless you plan to frame the scarf, you should try them on to see how it looks on. At the same time if I don't like the design at all, I tend not to try it on. 

Freckles, oh first love. How sweet is that? My friend told me a similar story but then at this age they don't actually 'go out on dates'. It's more of a declaration. Cute, eh? 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Kyokei

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Thursday, everyone!
> 
> MrsO, may be try GHW? Most of my H bags are in PHW until my BI B. The H GHW is so nice, it makes the color of the bag pops. I think you got the black gator CDC in GHW then the box HAC with GHW will look totally amazing with it. Even on my vintage natural chamonix Drag, the GHW still looks brand new with no tarnish or fading unlike my Chanel with GHW bag. Mind you the Drag  bag came in 99% new condition. Hope you find your black HAC soon!
> 
> Kyokei, it's Freckles that's going to need all the luck.  My DDs are only 5. Hehe. I was just chatting with them 2 days ago that one day when they get married and one DD chimed in that she wanted to marry her sister. We all ended up ROFL. Looks like the high tea event was a hit. Did you spot any H? I'm with MrsO on the scarves. Unless you plan to frame the scarf, you should try them on to see how it looks on. At the same time if I don't like the design at all, I tend not to try it on.
> 
> Freckles, oh first love. How sweet is that? My friend told me a similar story but then at this age they don't actually 'go out on dates'. It's more of a declaration. Cute, eh?
> 
> Hi to everyone else!



Fab, thank you for pointing that out! This is why I should be banned from posting TPF on my phone. I recently upgraded and downloaded the app so have been on when I am out and would normally not be posting. Your DDs sound like a lot of fun.

I actually didn&#8217;t spot much H at the high tea event, surprisingly&#8230; Usually I spot at least a few bags and some accessories in that area. I did see a clic H on the train the other day and a scarf in a cafe. I always try everything on before I buy it which is a reason I dislike shopping online. I take forever trying to pick out the perfect one.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Kyokei said:


> Hello everyone! I ended up going to that high tea and fragrance event yesterday and had a wonderful time. I decided to wear Tyger Tyger. I took some pictures at the event and will share them with you all. I even got my perfume bottle signed which was a very nice touch, and I got to see the holiday windows at Bergdorf Goodman which went up just yesterday.


 


I love these tea pictures!


----------



## Fabfashion

Kyokei said:


> MrsOwen, thats a great strategy to have. I love classics, but its nice to have a few fun pieces as well. I think that will be my strategy with scarves as well. Mostly Ive been getting safer choices that I can easily match with what I own, but I might want to invest in one or two fun, bright, whimsical ones for something different. I definitely understand that feeling of something belonging with you. I dislike waste and having things that I dont use, so even though I do enjoy shopping, I never buy something if I dont think I will get a lot of use out of it. I do have one bag I rarely use, but I bought it fully knowing it would mostly be for nights out and it fulfilled that particular niche in my wardrobe.
> 
> Fab, thanks for your feedback on the Herbag. I never put my bags on the floor. Its funny because I am the opposite: I used to be mostly into very large bags but lately have branched out into smaller ones. But I still love my big bags I think both sizes come in very handy.
> 
> Madam, it looks amazing!
> 
> Gellingh, that B30 sounds amazing. Please share pictures with us! I love Hermes gold.



No worries, Kyokei. It's hard to keep track with the lively cafe chat. Re: scarves. You may want to check out the scarf of the day thread and Hernes in action thread for inspirations. I'm terrible with my scarves and shawls, I only wear them as accessory to my coats. I find it's rather warm to wear one as part of an outfit around my office and also worry that I'll spill lunch on it.


----------



## Pirula

Freckles1 said:


> Hello lovely ladies!!
> I can't keep up with all the posts!!! But  I do love reading about everyone's purchases and adventures!!
> It sounds as though the holiday spirit is strong in our cafe!! I can hear the excitement and happiness in all of your words!!
> I can always come here and feel good juju form you girls!!!
> Anyway, not too much going on here......
> DD texted me this morning from school and a little boy "asked her out"!!!! She officially has a boyfriend!! 7th grade!!! Holy cow!! Bless his heart he asked her in person and it took him all week to do it!! What courage!!
> I've a feeling there will be ALOT of texting.... Wish me luck ladies!!
> I hope you all are having a wonderful day!!




Haha!  That's great!  Welcome to the world of middle school dating in the smart phone era.  It will be ALL texting.  Endless texting.  Fine and dandy.  They can't get pregnant texting!  [emoji15]



Kyokei said:


> Moirai, thank you. It was a really great time.
> 
> MrsOwen, thanks for your advice. I actually decided to start with the 90cms because I find them a lot easier to wear than other formats. While there are some maxi twillys, 70s, and 140s I really love, Im not sure I would get as much use out of them as I would with the 90s.
> 
> Freckles, oh wow. Good luck with your DD! Keep us updated!




Dear Tyger twin Kyokei, try the 70 if you see one you like.  I'm with you totally on the 90s.  The 70s are a slightly more manageable and casual 90.  I promise, you'll love it.


----------



## Freckles1

Pirula said:


> Haha!  That's great!  Welcome to the world of middle school dating in the smart phone era.  It will be ALL texting.  Endless texting.  Fine and dandy.  They can't get pregnant texting!  [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Tyger twin Kyokei, try the 70 if you see one you like.  I'm with you totally on the 90s.  The 70s are a slightly more manageable and casual 90.  I promise, you'll love it.




It's so funny because my son is 16 and hasn't dated at all!!!! He's also been with the same kids since he was 3 so he is SICK of them!! I told him to look elsewhere for a nice girl 
Yep the girl ( DD ) is a riot!!! They already have a pic together!!! Hysterical!!! And I assume the texting will begin this evening... They exchanged digits.... Here we go!!


----------



## Kyokei

Madam Bijoux said:


> I love these tea pictures!



Thank you, Madam! The tea was delicious.



Fabfashion said:


> No worries, Kyokei. It's hard to keep track with the lively cafe chat. Re: scarves. You may want to check out the scarf of the day thread and Hernes in action thread for inspirations. I'm terrible with my scarves and shawls, I only wear them as accessory to my coats. I find it's rather warm to wear one as part of an outfit around my office and also worry that I'll spill lunch on it.



I am always freezing (even in summer!) so I always have scarves, shawls, jackets, etc on me. At the very least it makes my wardrobe easy since I tend to wear the same long sleeved things year round and just add in more layers and heavier jackets for the winter. 

My other scarves are beginning to feel very neglected since I've been favoring the H ones since I started buying them.  I usually turn the scarf around or take it off entirely when I eat lunch, depending on what it is I'm eating and how it is knotted that day.



Pirula said:


> Dear Tyger twin Kyokei, try the 70 if you see one you like.  I'm with you totally on the 90s.  The 70s are a slightly more manageable and casual 90.  I promise, you'll love it.



There is a 70 I've been eyeing but was a little unsure about the size. I typically love a lot of drape and scarf to play around with so the 90s are perfect. But I will ask to try it on the next time I see it! Maybe it will have more room than expected.

I am very happy I found this place; you all have many amazing insights on these scarves.


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Thank you, Madam! The tea was delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am always freezing (even in summer!) so I always have scarves, shawls, jackets, etc on me. At the very least it makes my wardrobe easy since I tend to wear the same long sleeved things year round and just add in more layers and heavier jackets for the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> My other scarves are beginning to feel very neglected since I've been favoring the H ones since I started buying them.  I usually turn the scarf around or take it off entirely when I eat lunch, depending on what it is I'm eating and how it is knotted that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a 70 I've been eyeing but was a little unsure about the size. I typically love a lot of drape and scarf to play around with so the 90s are perfect. But I will ask to try it on the next time I see it! Maybe it will have more room than expected.
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy I found this place; you all have many amazing insights on these scarves.




I think you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## rainneday

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Moirai!  Here is an old picture:



This is such a lovely color 



Fabfashion said:


> Short post before heading to bed. Just finished ordering some online Christmas gifts. Still only done 1/3 of all the kids on our list and there are 22 not including our DDs!
> 
> rainneday, love your new pre-loved scarf and boots! And thanks for the pic. No, not breaking a ban at all--just sneaking out for a short bit. Everyone needs a day pass, right?
> 
> MrsO, can't wait to see your new shawl. The CDC and JUC stacked sound perfect! I tried the Virevolte when it first came out but it's too big for my short body.  It'd have made a perfect day bag and I do love shoulder bags. I had thought that you might like it remembering that you love the Massai. Glad that it looks great on you. Please model for us when you get it.
> 
> Kyokei, that LV mini backpack is too cute! I used to buy LV bags until I got into H and then there's no money left for much else.  I have an original monogram Monceau from way back when. Used to carry it all the time the first couple of years. Then I was so happy when it was reissued a few years ago and thought this would be a perfect time to carry it again but then everyone was carrying it. So it remains in my closet but all my LV bags I'm keeping to pass on to DDs. Your nails are amazing! I posted in the nails thread a few times and I didn't do them myself so you should definitely share your cool nail arts on that thread.
> 
> Good night for now.



22 people! wow! Are these all children or is that including adults?

Yes, I took a break from Ban Island, haha, was getting Island Fever. 



Moirai said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have been enjoying everyone's lovely purchases. Wanted to share my latest jewelry addition, diamond eternity necklace.



Beauutiful! This is so beautiful on you!


----------



## rainneday

Kyokei said:


> I really should check out the H bags in person as well someday. It's hard to know what you like from pictures alone. I love the design of the Herbag except I have heard reviews saying it attracts a lot of dirt...? I hear a lot of good things about the Evelyne and love the shape of it but am not sure as to how it would look on me.



You do have to try them on  it's a lot of fun. If you have a cool SA they should let you try all of the styles so that you know what works for you, this way once it comes in (in the right color and HW for you) they can give you a call. Like the CW of scarves, the bags can be completely different when worn compared to how they look in theory.



Madam Bijoux said:


> My first feeble attempt at making a still life:



I love this!


----------



## rainneday

Moirai said:


> Rainne and Pirula, Those are gorgeous scarves. What a coincident to see Passementerie, I was recently thinking of buying a preloved one in a different cw.
> 
> Rainne, Wow, you have a huge collection of Bal bags. Which is your favorite? Nice Vince boots, love the color. They look comfortable.



Hi  Sorry I missed this! 

Thank you so much for the compliment on the boots and gavroche, I think those colors (of the gavroche) will work well for Winter and Spring, so I should get much use out of it.

Hmm, my favorite bag changes every few months. Right now I have been using my Speedy B and my Balenciaga bags have taken a backseat. If I had to pick, I would say that I get the most use out of my black Velo. I also enjoy using my black Toolkit, which is a small e/w style of bag similar in shape to a small Chanel Flap. My first B bag was a Bleu Mineral Velo with the gold hardware, I still enjoy looking at this bag, but it feels like more of a Spring/Summer bag, so I mostly use it then. I have a Hobo style Day bag in Sapphire, that one has the best color and leather 





Kyokei said:


> The LV boutique I go to is one that sometimes receives negative reviews, but I have had nothing but fantastic service every time Ive been there. My SA there is honest about what she thinks about particular bags/SLGs/accessories for me, never pushy, and helpful at finding items. She takes an interest in talking to me that seems genuine and I got very lucky to find her. Her manager is fantastic too and the service there definitely keeps me coming back.
> 
> It is great you have such a wonderful H SA too. The last H SA I worked with was very pleasant and I wonder if she will end up becoming my regular SA. I might call to find out when she is working and try to schedule my next trip in when she is there. A great SA really makes the experience fun, especially since I dislike shopping online. One of my all time favorite SAs from a different brand recently was relocated to another state Id been shopping with her for a while and it was almost as if we became personal friends. We had quite a lot in common. Going to that store hasnt been quite the same since, despite the fact everyone there knew me and were always nice.
> 
> The Velo was definitely the one that caught my attention, though I have a Givenchy Nightingale and was wondering if it would be too similar. I loved the smooshy leather though. And I agree The vast majority of my bags, clothes, and SLGs are black, as are all of my shoes. I try to branch out but I tell myself they are all different enough to have space in my collection. One of my favorite things about the H scarves is the little pop of color they add to an outfit without being an actual colored item that would just end up sitting unused in my closet. One day I will work my way up to some of the bright H scarves... one day.
> 
> Yes! I love NG's RTW too. I am paranoid about buying RTW (or even cheaper clothes) recently as Ive gained weight. I like the things I have to last a long time. That wool coat sounds fantastic! Im always freezing so Im of the belief that coats and jackets are a worthy investment.
> 
> Ive never posted in the nail section, actually, though I did check it out when I first joined TPF. From what I remember, it seemed to be mostly people who did their own nails. Im not nearly that talented or ambidextrous.



I can imagine that if my SA left H I would be very disappointed. Oddly, the SA who I used to visit at LV in the Ready to Wear, is now at my H.  Small world. 

I don't think that the Nightingale and Velo are too similar. I bought the first few of my Balenciaga bags new, but I have to recommend the older leathers if you do decide to buy one. The Velo is a relatively new style, so with this you are stuck buying the newer leather, but if you go for a City style or First, you can find pristine pre-loved bags in the much sought after Chevre. The smooshy leather is often what makes and Balenciaga a Balenciaga.

You should post there anyway! I think it there is probably even a thread dedicated to nail art. I am just guessing...I should go and look. 



Kyokei said:


> Hello everyone! I ended up going to that high tea and fragrance event yesterday and had a wonderful time. I decided to wear Tyger Tyger. I took some pictures at the event and will share them with you all. I even got my perfume bottle signed which was a very nice touch, and I got to see the holiday windows at Bergdorf Goodman which went up just yesterday.



Yum! Gorgeous pictures, what a fun afternoon!


----------



## rainneday

Freckles1 said:


> Hello lovely ladies!!
> I can't keep up with all the posts!!! But  I do love reading about everyone's purchases and adventures!!
> It sounds as though the holiday spirit is strong in our cafe!! I can hear the excitement and happiness in all of your words!!
> I can always come here and feel good juju form you girls!!!
> Anyway, not too much going on here......
> *DD texted me this morning from school and a little boy "asked her out"!!!! She officially has a boyfriend!! 7th grade!!! Holy cow!! Bless his heart he asked her in person and it took him all week to do it!! What courage!!*
> I've a feeling there will be ALOT of texting.... Wish me luck ladies!!
> I hope you all are having a wonderful day!!



This is so sweet  I have a 7th grader here too, so I can relate. It's a year of big changes...


----------



## etoupebirkin

I have an exciting day tomorrow. My long time H salesman moved to Tiffanys. So I'm going on a VIP tour of the Smithsonian jewel exhibit, lunch and dinner at Tiffanys. My first piece of designer jewelry was the Tiffany Scribble pin. But since then have not purchased much. I'm more of a Verdura and Van Cleef girl. But I'll keep an open mind!!!


----------



## Kyokei

etoupebirkin said:


> I have an exciting day tomorrow. My long time H salesman moved to Tiffanys. So I'm going on a VIP tour of the Smithsonian jewel exhibit, lunch and dinner at Tiffanys. My first piece of designer jewelry was the Tiffany Scribble pin. But since then have not purchased much. I'm more of a Verdura and Van Cleef girl. But I'll keep an open mind!!!



Have fun! It sounds like a very exciting day. You never know where you will end up finding something you like.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> I have an exciting day tomorrow. My long time H salesman moved to Tiffanys. So I'm going on a VIP tour of the Smithsonian jewel exhibit, lunch and dinner at Tiffanys. My first piece of designer jewelry was the Tiffany Scribble pin. But since then have not purchased much. I'm more of a Verdura and Van Cleef girl. But I'll keep an open mind!!!



etoupebirkin, nice to see you stopping by! Sounds like a fun day tomorrow. Please share with us if you bring any blue box home.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Kyokei said:


> Have fun! It sounds like a very exciting day. You never know where you will end up finding something you like.



I'm kind of on Ban Island for a while because, let me put it this way, I've been a really bad girl. Amongst other things, I purchased two Verdura pieces and the Van Cleef Holiday pendant.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I need to take pics of the Verdura. I've been looking at nice gold bangles for years&#8212;Hermes, Van Cleef, Cartier LOVE. None of them seemed right. Then I saw the Verdura Curb Link bangle in Rose Gold and Diamonds and it was love at first sight. It's really wearable, substantial and really stacks with other bracelets nicely. And it's not as recognizable as a Van Cleef or LOVE bangle.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> I need to take pics of the Verdura. I've been looking at nice gold bangles for yearsHermes, Van Cleef, Cartier LOVE. None of them seemed right. Then I saw the Verdura Curb Link bangle in Rose Gold and Diamonds and it was love at first sight. It's really wearable, substantial and really stacks with other bracelets nicely. And it's not as recognizable as a Van Cleef or LOVE bangle.



Can't wait to see pics of your new jewelry pieces.


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> Hello lovely ladies!!
> DD texted me this morning from school and a little boy "asked her out"!!!! She officially has a boyfriend!! 7th grade!!! Holy cow!! Bless his heart he asked her in person and it took him all week to do it!! What courage!!
> I've a feeling there will be ALOT of texting.... Wish me luck ladies!!
> I hope you all are having a wonderful day!!



Freckles, Congrats to you and your DD on moving to the next stage of motherhood and adulthood! Be prepare for more DRAMA 



rainneday said:


> This is such a lovely color
> Beauutiful! This is so beautiful on you!



Thank you, rainne!



etoupebirkin said:


> I need to take pics of the Verdura. I've been looking at nice gold bangles for yearsHermes, Van Cleef, Cartier LOVE. None of them seemed right. Then I saw the Verdura Curb Link bangle in Rose Gold and Diamonds and it was love at first sight. It's really wearable, substantial and really stacks with other bracelets nicely. And it's not as recognizable as a Van Cleef or LOVE bangle.



Hi etoupebirkin! Sounds like a wonderful tour tomorrow. Have a great time and post pics for us if you can. Would love to see your Verdura jewelry.


Hi to everyone else. Almost Friday and the weekend - Yay!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

rainneday said:


> You do have to try them on  it's a lot of fun. If you have a cool SA they should let you try all of the styles so that you know what works for you, this way once it comes in (in the right color and HW for you) they can give you a call. Like the CW of scarves, the bags can be completely different when worn compared to how they look in theory.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this!



Thanks, Rainneday


----------



## Freckles1

etoupebirkin said:


> I'm kind of on Ban Island for a while because, let me put it this way, I've been a really bad girl. Amongst other things, I purchased two Verdura pieces and the Van Cleef Holiday pendant.




Etouoebirkin I'd love to see that pendant [emoji12]
Have so much fun on your tour. I'm sure it will be fabulous!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Hi everybody, it's really difficult to keep up with reading all of the posts so my logorrhea feels intrusive every time but it's actually nice to have a platform without jealousy and bad thoughts on trivial and serious stuff. The end of the year is always a bit confronting to me, I did a list of all my expenses, panic, and X-mas yet to come. But life is to short to postpone that's a lesson I recently learned so what will you be offering to our teenage kids or DH this time?


----------



## Kyokei

Hello cafe! Well, I went to Hermes today and had a lovely time. I am sure the SA I worked with the past two times will become my go to SA.

I will say that I left with an orange shopping bag....


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Hello cafe! Well, I went to Hermes today and had a lovely time. I am sure the SA I worked with the past two times will become my go to SA.
> 
> I will say that I left with an orange shopping bag....




Did you try the 70s??


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Friday!!! 

Rainneday, those are just the kids! A bunch of us friends usually get together during the holidays and exchange gifts for the kids. 

Kyokei, can't wait to see what you brought home in an orange box? 

Gellingh, I got an early start on some Xmas presents this week but I think all the 10+ years old kids are going to get gift cards. Not very creative, I know. But it's just too hard to find the right gifts for everyone. 

Has anyone tried the Louboutin lipstick? I wonder if I should put that on my stocking stuffer list. 

What everyone have planned for the weekend?


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Friday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Rainneday, those are just the kids! A bunch of us friends usually get together during the holidays and exchange gifts for the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> Kyokei, can't wait to see what you brought home in an orange box?
> 
> 
> 
> Gellingh, I got an early start on some Xmas presents this week but I think all the 10+ years old kids are going to get gift cards. Not very creative, I know. But it's just too hard to find the right gifts for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the Louboutin lipstick? I wonder if I should put that on my stocking stuffer list.
> 
> 
> 
> What everyone have planned for the weekend?




Uh oh Fab.... Now we are ALL going to have to check out the Louboutin lipstick!!! Haha
I know I will in Chicago!!!! 
Kyokei what's in that box doll?
Hope everyone is having a fabulous day!!!


----------



## Kyokei

Pirula said:


> Did you try the 70s??



I did! Unfortunately they didn't have the CW in the design I was looking at so I passed for now, but I plan on checking back soon for it.



Fabfashion said:


> Happy Friday!!!
> 
> Rainneday, those are just the kids! A bunch of us friends usually get together during the holidays and exchange gifts for the kids.
> 
> Kyokei, can't wait to see what you brought home in an orange box?
> 
> Gellingh, I got an early start on some Xmas presents this week but I think all the 10+ years old kids are going to get gift cards. Not very creative, I know. But it's just too hard to find the right gifts for everyone.
> 
> Has anyone tried the Louboutin lipstick? I wonder if I should put that on my stocking stuffer list.
> 
> What everyone have planned for the weekend?





Freckles1 said:


> Uh oh Fab.... Now we are ALL going to have to check out the Louboutin lipstick!!! Haha
> I know I will in Chicago!!!!
> Kyokei what's in that box doll?
> Hope everyone is having a fabulous day!!!



I brought home two scarves and a clic H...


----------



## Fabfashion

Kyokei said:


> I did! Unfortunately they didn't have the CW in the design I was looking at so I passed for now, but I plan on checking back soon for it.
> 
> I brought home two scarves and a clic H...



Kyokei, didn't we mention at the beginning that it's a slippery orange slope?


----------



## Kyokei

Fabfashion said:


> Kyokei, didn't we mention at the beginning that it's a slippery orange slope?



It's definitely slippery alright. My SA somehow had the intuition to introduce me to the other floors of the store.... There are too many beautiful things. I felt like a kid in a candy store, excited over tea cups and crystal wine glasses and scarf boxes and bracelets...

Re: Louboutin lipstick, I have sampled it but wasn't impressed enough to justify the price tag. The shades are nice but weren't anything too special and came off too quickly on me. On the other hand, I love Tom Ford and Chanel.


----------



## Moirai

Good morning, Cafe!

First snow of the year!


----------



## Moirai

Kyokei, love to see pics of your new H.


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> I did! Unfortunately they didn't have the CW in the design I was looking at so I passed for now, but I plan on checking back soon for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brought home two scarves and a clic H...




Too bad about the cws but wonderful that you tried!   Can't wait to see what you did get!


----------



## Pirula

Moirai said:


> Good morning, Cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> First snow of the year!




Oh how beautiful....


----------



## Kyokei

Moirai said:


> Good morning, Cafe!
> 
> First snow of the year!



Looks beautiful!



Pirula said:


> Too bad about the cws but wonderful that you tried!   Can't wait to see what you did get!



I will definitely check back soon to see if anything new came in or anything I happened to miss. Do you have any pictures of different knots that you use with your 70s? I'd love to see, as the size is my only concern about them. The silk felt absolutely amazing, so soft...


----------



## MSO13

Morning Cafe! 

Sigh, why do I stray from our lovely H threads? It's truly a slice of the wide, weird world out there in other boards and I need to not get sucked in. It's like reading news stories online, I have to tell myself Don't read the comments!

I have some work to do today which will be a little sweeter with help from big shop kitty who has learned to get on my desk on her own. As long as she doesn't lay her head on my keyboard I should be fine [emoji4]

Kyokei, I'd love to see what you got. I also think you'll love 70s, the vintage silk is just so delicious. I love my 140s, they do require some practice to tame the volume but bias folded and thrown around is how I've been wearing them lately. 

Moirai, the snow is gorgeous. I love when it sticks to the trees. we have a winding road by our house with arching trees, when the snow is fresh on them it's like being inside a snow globe. 

I'm hoping to pick up my bandana and do a little xmas shopping later, groceries and baking prep for Thanksgiving tomorrow. I have a busy few days at work but we're closed Friday-my favorite thing about owning my business is NOT working Black Friday!

Hello to all!


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Looks beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely check back soon to see if anything new came in or anything I happened to miss. Do you have any pictures of different knots that you use with your 70s? I'd love to see, as the size is my only concern about them. The silk felt absolutely amazing, so soft...




Yes, the 70 silk is different, super soft and lovely.

I don't.  I only have 2 70s.  I'll look.  In the meantime though, Mai Tai has loads of examples on her website!

Well here's the only archive 70 I have.  Believe this was some sort of cowboy knot:


----------



## Kyokei

Well, it's 9am and I'm still somehow awake from yesterday. Since I can't sleep anyway, what better time to share my purchases from my recent trip to H with you all?

I ended up with two scarves: Le Fil d'Ariane CW 23 and Collections Imperiales CW 15.

My SA brought me Le Fil d'Ariane. It hadn't been one I was considering from pictures online and I haven't even seen it in this CW. I wasn't sure if something so pale would suit me, but I do like neutrals. I wasn't too sure about the design flat, but my SA was right. I loved how it looked when I tied it on. I still wanted more information about the scarf though before deciding to buy it as I like ones with a scarf story or design that I can relate to or contains elements I enjoy. I asked who designed the scarf and my SA looked it up for me. Apparently, it was designed by a Japanese artist, Natsuno Hidaka. I was even more convinced at this point since I had been hoping to eventually get a scarf that was somehow connected to Japan; I have lived there and easily regard it as the best period in my life. The scarf was also inspired by mythology which I am very interested in. Needless to say, it came home with me.

Collections Imperiales had caught my eye from the very beginning. I was debating between CW 15 and CW 11, which I also adored. It was a difficult decision but I ended up going with CW 15 because I thought 11 might look too similar to my Tyger Tyger when tied. At this point when I am just starting out with H scarves, I want them all to be different.

And then a clic H which I plan to stack with my Hapi 3.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Kyokei

I also took some pictures of the holiday windows at Bergdorf Goodman to show you all.


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Well, it's 9am and I'm still somehow awake from yesterday. Since I can't sleep anyway, what better time to share my purchases from my recent trip to H with you all?
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up with two scarves: Le Fil d'Ariane CW 23 and Collections Imperiales CW 15.
> 
> 
> 
> My SA brought me Le Fil d'Ariane. It hadn't been one I was considering from pictures online and I haven't even seen it in this CW. I wasn't sure if something so pale would suit me, but I do like neutrals. I wasn't too sure about the design flat, but my SA was right. I loved how it looked when I tied it on. I still wanted more information about the scarf though before deciding to buy it as I like ones with a scarf story or design that I can relate to or contains elements I enjoy. I asked who designed the scarf and my SA looked it up for me. Apparently, it was designed by a Japanese artist, Natsuno Hidaka. I was even more convinced at this point since I had been hoping to eventually get a scarf that was somehow connected to Japan; I have lived there and easily regard it as the best period in my life. The scarf was also inspired by mythology which I am very interested in. Needless to say, it came home with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Collections Imperiales had caught my eye from the very beginning. I was debating between CW 15 and CW 11, which I also adored. It was a difficult decision but I ended up going with CW 15 because I thought 11 might look too similar to my Tyger Tyger when tied. At this point when I am just starting out with H scarves, I want them all to be different.
> 
> 
> 
> And then a clic H which I plan to stack with my Hapi 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Beautiful.  Well done. I'm still in the "keeping them different" stage too.

The windows are spectacular!


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning Cafe!
> 
> Sigh, why do I stray from our lovely H threads? It's truly a slice of the wide, weird world out there in other boards and I need to not get sucked in. It's like reading news stories online, I have to tell myself Don't read the comments!
> 
> I have some work to do today which will be a little sweeter with help from big shop kitty who has learned to get on my desk on her own. As long as she doesn't lay her head on my keyboard I should be fine [emoji4]
> 
> Kyokei, I'd love to see what you got. I also think you'll love 70s, the vintage silk is just so delicious. I love my 140s, they do require some practice to tame the volume but bias folded and thrown around is how I've been wearing them lately.
> 
> Moirai, the snow is gorgeous. I love when it sticks to the trees. we have a winding road by our house with arching trees, when the snow is fresh on them it's like being inside a snow globe.
> 
> I'm hoping to pick up my bandana and do a little xmas shopping later, groceries and baking prep for Thanksgiving tomorrow. I have a busy few days at work but we're closed Friday-my favorite thing about owning my business is NOT working Black Friday!
> 
> Hello to all!



Dare I ask what happened?

There are indeed a lot of strange people out there. I was approached by a rather odd (?) person outside of H when I went yesterday, and later on when I went for lunch I found out that someone was waving a samurai sword around inside the 5th Avenue Apple store...

Enjoy your Friday off! I try to avoid any stores or shopping centers around Black Friday. It gets too packed. Please show us pictures of the bandana when you pick it up.



Pirula said:


> Yes, the 70 silk is different, super soft and lovely.
> 
> I don't.  I only have 2 70s.  I'll look.  In the meantime though, Mai Tai has loads of examples on her website!
> 
> Well here's the only archive 70 I have.  Believe this was some sort of cowboy knot:
> 
> View attachment 3194269



The color looks great on you. Thank you!


----------



## Moirai

Thanks, Pirula, Kyokei, and MrsO, for your comments on the snow pic. The white fluffy stuff is still coming down. Snow came early this year. It's going to be a long winter.

Pirula, the cw of the scarf is beautiful, and the knot is lovely. Tying a scarf is definitely an art form. Are the 70 cm silks a different feel from the 90 cm? I assumed they are all the same texture.

Kyokei, those scarves are gorgeous. Great choices. I enjoy the stories behind the scarves too. I am really liking CI. It's definitely one that I will try on at H store. Curious where you lived in Japan. It is one of the top places I want to visit. And, thanks for the BG pics, yay to the holiday spirit!

MrsO, the road of snow covered trees you are describing sounds beautiful. It's nice to have kitty to keep you company. They do like to sit on keyboards .

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Kyokei

Pirula said:


> Beautiful.  Well done. I'm still in the "keeping them different" stage too.
> 
> The windows are spectacular!



I am still surprised to see posts of yours that point out you are newer to the scarves as well. I would have guessed you'd have been collecting for years with your knowledge and great scarf pictures.



Moirai said:


> Thanks, Pirula, Kyokei, and MrsO, for your comments on the snow pic. The white fluffy stuff is still coming down. Snow came early this year. It's going to be a long winter.
> 
> Pirula, the cw of the scarf is beautiful, and the knot is lovely. Tying a scarf is definitely an art form. Are the 70 cm silks a different feel from the 90 cm? I assumed they are all the same texture.
> 
> Kyokei, those scarves are gorgeous. Great choices. I enjoy the stories behind the scarves too. I am really liking CI. It's definitely one that I will try on at H store. Curious where you lived in Japan. It is one of the top places I want to visit. And, thanks for the BG pics, yay to the holiday spirit!
> 
> MrsO, the road of snow covered trees you are describing sounds beautiful. It's nice to have kitty to keep you company. They do like to sit on keyboards .
> 
> Hi to everyone else!



I lived in Osaka, actually only a few blocks away from a Hermes store. I only wish I was into H at the time, though maybe it was better for my finances that I wasn't. 

There is a popular story in Japan in which Hermes plays a part and that was my very first encounter with H. For a long time, I thought it was mostly an expensive home goods store for dinnerware etc.


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Dare I ask what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> There are indeed a lot of strange people out there. I was approached by a rather odd (?) person outside of H when I went yesterday, and later on when I went for lunch I found out that someone was waving a samurai sword around inside the 5th Avenue Apple store...
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Friday off! I try to avoid any stores or shopping centers around Black Friday. It gets too packed. Please show us pictures of the bandana when you pick it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color looks great on you. Thank you!




Thank you Kyokei!  I only have one other 70, a bright orange Rendez vous Rive Gauche that I adore and taught me that yes!  I can wear orange!  Part of me still longs for Bova's 70, Mechaniques something or other.  Maybe.



Moirai said:


> Thanks, Pirula, Kyokei, and MrsO, for your comments on the snow pic. The white fluffy stuff is still coming down. Snow came early this year. It's going to be a long winter.
> 
> Pirula, the cw of the scarf is beautiful, and the knot is lovely. Tying a scarf is definitely an art form. Are the 70 cm silks a different feel from the 90 cm? I assumed they are all the same texture.
> 
> Kyokei, those scarves are gorgeous. Great choices. I enjoy the stories behind the scarves too. I am really liking CI. It's definitely one that I will try on at H store. Curious where you lived in Japan. It is one of the top places I want to visit. And, thanks for the BG pics, yay to the holiday spirit!
> 
> MrsO, the road of snow covered trees you are describing sounds beautiful. It's nice to have kitty to keep you company. They do like to sit on keyboards .
> 
> Hi to everyone else!




Thank you kindly Morai.  Yes, the silks are different.  The 70s are sooooo soft, they're heaven.  The 90s are "crisper" for lack of a better word.



Kyokei said:


> I am still surprised to see posts of yours that point out you are newer to the scarves as well. I would have guessed you'd have been collecting for years with your knowledge and great scarf pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> I lived in Osaka, actually only a few blocks away from a Hermes store. I only wish I was into H at the time, though maybe it was better for my finances that I wasn't.
> 
> There is a popular story in Japan in which Hermes plays a part and that was my very first encounter with H. For a long time, I thought it was mostly an expensive home goods store for dinnerware etc.




Oh, now you're just flattering me Kyokei.  [emoji4]. All I've learned I've learned here, from all these scarf smart ladies and gentleman.  And I'm frankly a little ashamed at how quickly my collection grew.  But no mistakes!  Love them all!  Thank you again.


----------



## Moirai

Pirula said:


> Thank you Kyokei!  I only have one other 70, a bright orange Rendez vous Rive Gauche that I adore and taught me that yes!  I can wear orange!  Part of me still longs for Bova's 70, Mechaniques something or other.  Maybe.
> 
> Thank you kindly Morai.  Yes, the silks are different.  The 70s are sooooo soft, they're heaven.  The 90s are "crisper" for lack of a better word.
> 
> Oh, now you're just flattering me Kyokei.  [emoji4]. All I've learned I've learned here, from all these scarf smart ladies and gentleman.  And I'm frankly a little ashamed at how quickly my collection grew.  But no mistakes!  Love them all!  Thank you again.



I'm amazed at how talented you and the other scarf fashionistas on the scarf thread are. So many lovely ways you ladies and gents are wearing them. Just fabulous. 
I will have to check out the 70 cm because the texture sounds so tempting. Are the 140 cm like the 90 or 70?


----------



## Freckles1

Moirai said:


> Good morning, Cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> First snow of the year!




I love it Moirai!!! Finally nice and chilly here... 34 degrees! I love winter... Cashmere and boots baby!!!


----------



## Pirula

Moirai said:


> I'm amazed at how talented you and the other scarf fashionistas on the scarf thread are. So many lovely ways you ladies and gents are wearing them. Just fabulous.
> 
> I will have to check out the 70 cm because the texture sounds so tempting. Are the 140 cm like the 90 or 70?




Thank you Morai.  Since I learned from all of them, I'm honored to be counted among them.

I haven't any experience with 140s yet.  But I've read they are different still.  Also, different among themselves depending on season.

Do try the 70, you'll be in love.  It's such a shame they don't make more.


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> I love it Moirai!!! Finally nice and chilly here... 34 degrees! I love winter... Cashmere and boots baby!!!



Good morning, Freckles! Yes to cashmere and boots! And you will need those in Chicago , plus shawls and gloves and hats...


----------



## Moirai

Pirula said:


> Thank you Morai.  Since I learned from all of them, I'm honored to be counted among them.
> I haven't any experience with 140s yet.  But I've read they are different still.  Also, different among themselves depending on season.
> Do try the 70, you'll be in love.  It's such a shame they don't make more.



Thank you, Pirula. I will look into 70 cm too. I learn something everyday in this forum.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Saturday, ladies!

Moira, beautiful pic. At the same time, I was like OMG I'm not ready for this! I wish I'm more like DH. He's more outdoorsy and enjoys sports of all seasons. May be DDs will take after him and learn to ski and skate. I'll just stay indoors with a cup of hot cocoa. 

Kyokei, love all your new goodies. I don't have any 70s either. I'm terrible at tying scarves but love buying them nonetheless. The dip dyed silk also has a different texture--softer and not as crisp as the 90s. My new discovery this past spring is the mousseline. They're so pretty and because of the very soft texture, I can just throw it on and go. Perfect for spring, summer and early fall seasons. 

Pirula, that's a beautiful scarf and looks fantastic on you. 

MrsO, didn't you say it was going to be a little quieter this November? I hope you had some R&R time. How are the 2 shop kitties doing? We were just at Lowe's shopping for bathroom tiles for the cottage. We're not doing anything too fancy to keep with the mid-century bungalow theme. But after having been shopping around for vanity, faucets, lighting, etc., I have this urge to update our main bathroom at home. This bathroom has never been updated since we moved in nearly 2 decades ago. It has more than enough space for 2 sinks but only came with one. It's shared by my 2 DDs so I told DH that he needs to convert it into 2 sinks soon. Two girls sharing 1 sink can mean a lot of trouble. 

Freckles, how cold does it get in the winter where you are? Does it snow? I went to high school in the south part of Ohio and it barely snows. Never needed boots except for fashion of course.  

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Pirula

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Saturday, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Moira, beautiful pic. At the same time, I was like OMG I'm not ready for this! I wish I'm more like DH. He's more outdoorsy and enjoys sports of all seasons. May be DDs will take after him and learn to ski and skate. I'll just stay indoors with a cup of hot cocoa.
> 
> 
> 
> Kyokei, love all your new goodies. I don't have any 70s either. I'm terrible at tying scarves but love buying them nonetheless. The dip dyed silk also has a different texture--softer and not as crisp as the 90s. My new discovery this past spring is the mousseline. They're so pretty and because of the very soft texture, I can just throw it on and go. Perfect for spring, summer and early fall seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Pirula, that's a beautiful scarf and looks fantastic on you.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO, didn't you say it was going to be a little quieter this November? I hope you had some R&R time. How are the 2 shop kitties doing? We were just at Lowe's shopping for bathroom tiles for the cottage. We're not doing anything too fancy to keep with the mid-century bungalow theme. But after having been shopping around for vanity, faucets, lighting, etc., I have this urge to update our main bathroom at home. This bathroom has never been updated since we moved in nearly 2 decades ago. It has more than enough space for 2 sinks but only came with one. It's shared by my 2 DDs so I told DH that he needs to convert it into 2 sinks soon. Two girls sharing 1 sink can mean a lot of trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles, how cold does it get in the winter where you are? Does it snow? I went to high school in the south part of Ohio and it barely snows. Never needed boots except for fashion of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone else!




Thanks fabfashion; so glad you liked it.

To anyone who's experienced both:  I'd love to hear how the dip dye hand compares to that of the 70s.  I've heard that about dip dyes too, but have never seen/felt one in person.


----------



## Kyokei

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Saturday, ladies!
> 
> Moira, beautiful pic. At the same time, I was like OMG I'm not ready for this! I wish I'm more like DH. He's more outdoorsy and enjoys sports of all seasons. May be DDs will take after him and learn to ski and skate. I'll just stay indoors with a cup of hot cocoa.
> 
> Kyokei, love all your new goodies. I don't have any 70s either. I'm terrible at tying scarves but love buying them nonetheless. The dip dyed silk also has a different texture--softer and not as crisp as the 90s. My new discovery this past spring is the mousseline. They're so pretty and because of the very soft texture, I can just throw it on and go. Perfect for spring, summer and early fall seasons.
> 
> Pirula, that's a beautiful scarf and looks fantastic on you.
> 
> MrsO, didn't you say it was going to be a little quieter this November? I hope you had some R&R time. How are the 2 shop kitties doing? We were just at Lowe's shopping for bathroom tiles for the cottage. We're not doing anything too fancy to keep with the mid-century bungalow theme. But after having been shopping around for vanity, faucets, lighting, etc., I have this urge to update our main bathroom at home. This bathroom has never been updated since we moved in nearly 2 decades ago. It has more than enough space for 2 sinks but only came with one. It's shared by my 2 DDs so I told DH that he needs to convert it into 2 sinks soon. Two girls sharing 1 sink can mean a lot of trouble.
> 
> Freckles, how cold does it get in the winter where you are? Does it snow? I went to high school in the south part of Ohio and it barely snows. Never needed boots except for fashion of course.
> 
> Hi to everyone else!



I am sure youre a lot better than you think you are at tying them!

I havent looked at the mousselines much, but there has been some discussion about them in MYHs thread I believe. They look like they would be too light for me (and perhaps too casual), but I love seeing them on other people. The texture looks like it would be very soft and nice.


----------



## Freckles1

Moirai said:


> Good morning, Freckles! Yes to cashmere and boots! And you will need those in Chicago , plus shawls and gloves and hats...




I die!! DH and I can't wait to get to chi town!!
We lived there forever ago and we love coming back!! DD loves to get her shop on, but DS will be quite bored. Oh well. 
I cannot wait to hit Anne Fontaine and Saks and Chanel and H of course. 
And eat fabulous food!!


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Saturday, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Moira, beautiful pic. At the same time, I was like OMG I'm not ready for this! I wish I'm more like DH. He's more outdoorsy and enjoys sports of all seasons. May be DDs will take after him and learn to ski and skate. I'll just stay indoors with a cup of hot cocoa.
> 
> 
> 
> Kyokei, love all your new goodies. I don't have any 70s either. I'm terrible at tying scarves but love buying them nonetheless. The dip dyed silk also has a different texture--softer and not as crisp as the 90s. My new discovery this past spring is the mousseline. They're so pretty and because of the very soft texture, I can just throw it on and go. Perfect for spring, summer and early fall seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Pirula, that's a beautiful scarf and looks fantastic on you.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO, didn't you say it was going to be a little quieter this November? I hope you had some R&R time. How are the 2 shop kitties doing? We were just at Lowe's shopping for bathroom tiles for the cottage. We're not doing anything too fancy to keep with the mid-century bungalow theme. But after having been shopping around for vanity, faucets, lighting, etc., I have this urge to update our main bathroom at home. This bathroom has never been updated since we moved in nearly 2 decades ago. It has more than enough space for 2 sinks but only came with one. It's shared by my 2 DDs so I told DH that he needs to convert it into 2 sinks soon. Two girls sharing 1 sink can mean a lot of trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles, how cold does it get in the winter where you are? Does it snow? I went to high school in the south part of Ohio and it barely snows. Never needed boots except for fashion of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone else!




Hi Fab!! Hope you are having a great weekend!
It snows quite a bit in KC. I would say the average temperatures are around the low 40's in the winter. So yes to fashion boots and warm boots!! And fur!! I love my furs!!
How are your DD's and DH? You have to teach them to ski and skate. These are life long sports. I love riding the gondola up the mountain with the older crew ( 75 - 80yr olds ). They always have great stories and are still so spry and young at heart!!! And they know how to apres ski!! Haha


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe, 

I hope everyone had a lovely Saturday. I got a lot of work done and the shop cats were excellent company. Fab, I know I said it would be quieter but it's practically the end of the month and I've been swamped. Ah well, I have the long weekend coming up to enjoy. Alas, my bandana is still in transit. 

DH and I went for an early dinner and a walk around a neighborhood next to ours. It was a gorgeous Fall evening, crisp and clear and I needed a hat and shawl so I was thrilled. I love my accessories. I saw the most gorgeous H hat in Madison, rabbit fur felt in red. It was so chic but I couldn't ask to try it on. I just sold one of my felt hats because I never wore it. Sometimes I look like too much of a hipster in them. Ok fine, I'll get a pic from H.com  

Fab, did you choose a tile? DH and I chatted about our selections, I think he's still on board so perhaps we will actually finish the bathroom in 2016 

Moirai, I hope you're enjoying your snow day.

Kyokei, love your new scarves. I love the stories of the designs as well and I like learning about the designers too. Sounds like you've found a great SA who's really getting to know you. RE the other threads, it's not important and we're supposed to keep things light and fun here in the cafe. Let's just say I need to learn better control over my replies and become much better at using the Ignore button! Ok, samurai swords on the Upper East Side? Can I just say, I grew up in NYC in the late 70s through the 90's and New York now sort of feels like it did back then. Maybe it's the change of mayoral management but the city just has a vibe of old school grittiness and there were way more nuts on the streets and in the subway then I've experienced in recent years. There's been all these books out about New York in the 70's so maybe the city is just trying to live up to it's infamous glory days of crime, crazy and graffiti. Maybe I'm just getting older, who knows? 

Ok all, I need to get off tPF before I either order that hat or get sucked into another thread that I should really ignore. I'm going to stick to H forums as much as possible! Good night!!


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I hope everyone had a lovely Saturday. I got a lot of work done and the shop cats were excellent company. Fab, I know I said it would be quieter but it's practically the end of the month and I've been swamped. Ah well, I have the long weekend coming up to enjoy. Alas, my bandana is still in transit.
> 
> DH and I went for an early dinner and a walk around a neighborhood next to ours. It was a gorgeous Fall evening, crisp and clear and I needed a hat and shawl so I was thrilled. I love my accessories. I saw the most gorgeous H hat in Madison, rabbit fur felt in red. It was so chic but I couldn't ask to try it on. I just sold one of my felt hats because I never wore it. Sometimes I look like too much of a hipster in them. Ok fine, I'll get a pic from H.com
> 
> Fab, did you choose a tile? DH and I chatted about our selections, I think he's still on board so perhaps we will actually finish the bathroom in 2016
> 
> Moirai, I hope you're enjoying your snow day.
> 
> Kyokei, love your new scarves. I love the stories of the designs as well and I like learning about the designers too. Sounds like you've found a great SA who's really getting to know you. RE the other threads, it's not important and we're supposed to keep things light and fun here in the cafe. Let's just say I need to learn better control over my replies and become much better at using the Ignore button! Ok, samurai swords on the Upper East Side? Can I just say, I grew up in NYC in the late 70s through the 90's and New York now sort of feels like it did back then. Maybe it's the change of mayoral management but the city just has a vibe of old school grittiness and there were way more nuts on the streets and in the subway then I've experienced in recent years. There's been all these books out about New York in the 70's so maybe the city is just trying to live up to it's infamous glory days of crime, crazy and graffiti. Maybe I'm just getting older, who knows?
> 
> Ok all, I need to get off tPF before I either order that hat or get sucked into another thread that I should really ignore. I'm going to stick to H forums as much as possible! Good night!!



I had a very tiring, stressful day. I only got about thirty minutes of sleep. At least I had my new scarves and clic H to brighten up the day a bit. Its amazing how a piece of silk really can bring some cheer into an otherwise stressful period.

That hat is absolutely gorgeous. I love hats. Some are too big for my head so I dont have nearly as many as I would love. Rabbit felt with a velvet finish sounds like it would feel amazing to touch.

I agree that there seems to be a lot more crime and craziness around the city in the past. say, year or two. I dont think youre just getting older; there has been a definite shift in the atmosphere of the city if you ask me.

Have a wonderful night and hope that you get to enjoy your long weekend and bandana when it finally arrives!


----------



## Moirai

Good morning, Cafe!

Kyokei, hope you got some sleep and feel better today. What do the Japanese characters say?

MrsO, I love the hat. It would look fabulous on you. I'm not much help with ban island, LOL. Regarding bandanas, how are they different from 90 cm silks?

Freckles, have a wonderful time shopping and dining in Chicago. Definitely a great place for that except for the high tax rate, urgh.  Magnificent Mile is wonderful during the holidays.

Fab, I'm like you, preferring the warmth of the indoors. Unlike me, my kids are into sports which is a good thing. It's always better to be well-rounded. Your cottage sounds a great retreat. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Well ladies, the Tiffany event was absolutely amazing. I have to say it changed my view of the organization. Everything was absolutely first rate. The guide at the Smithsonian was so knowledgeable and engaging. The mineral specimens and jewelry that is not on display is so remarkable. I took hundreds of pictures. But the last thing the curator said to us to keep the pictures private. I have to respect that. Afterwards, we were treated to lunch at a Georgetown restaurant and chauffeured back to Tyson's. I went home for a couple of hours and then went to a dinner at Tiffanys. The museum curator was at my table. I think I know what I'm going to do when I retire--volunteer for the Smithsonian.

I did purchase a Schlumberger four leaves ring. That's my Chanukah present from DH but I am going to get a Schlumberger Croisette bracelet in lavender enamel and rose gold. I absolutely love that piece.

Yesterday, my Rabbi asked me to join her today at a Rabbi/Imam meeting. She knows that building positive Muslim-Jewish relations is something very important to me. Especially in light of the Paris tragedy. Personally, I refuse to succumb to fear. We have got to build a better world for the sake of our children. I am going to go to the event and _listen._


----------



## Moirai

etoupebirkin said:


> Well ladies, the Tiffany event was absolutely amazing. I have to say it changed my view of the organization. Everything was absolutely first rate. The guide at the Smithsonian was so knowledgeable and engaging. The mineral specimens and jewelry that is not on display is so remarkable. I took hundreds of pictures. But the last thing the curator said to us to keep the pictures private. I have to respect that. Afterwards, we were treated to lunch at a Georgetown restaurant and chauffeured back to Tyson's. I went home for a couple of hours and then went to a dinner at Tiffanys. The museum curator was at my table. I think I know what I'm going to do when I retire--volunteer for the Smithsonian.
> 
> I did purchase a Schlumberger four leaves ring. That's my Chanukah present from DH but I am going to get a Schlumberger Croisette bracelet in lavender enamel and rose gold. I absolutely love that piece.
> 
> Yesterday, my Rabbi asked me to join her today at a Rabbi/Imam meeting. She knows that building positive Muslim-Jewish relations is something very important to me. Especially in light of the Paris tragedy. Personally, I refuse to succumb to fear.* We have got to build a better world for the sake of our children. I am going to go to the event and listen.*



Hi etoupebirkin,

Thanks for the update on your tour. Glad you had a wonderful time. It is always an enlightening experience to get another perspective. I completely agree with you on creating a better world. We need more people to think this way, to listen and respect each other regardless of all else.


----------



## Pirula

etoupebirkin said:


> Well ladies, the Tiffany event was absolutely amazing. I have to say it changed my view of the organization. Everything was absolutely first rate. The guide at the Smithsonian was so knowledgeable and engaging. The mineral specimens and jewelry that is not on display is so remarkable. I took hundreds of pictures. But the last thing the curator said to us to keep the pictures private. I have to respect that. Afterwards, we were treated to lunch at a Georgetown restaurant and chauffeured back to Tyson's. I went home for a couple of hours and then went to a dinner at Tiffanys. The museum curator was at my table. I think I know what I'm going to do when I retire--volunteer for the Smithsonian.
> 
> I did purchase a Schlumberger four leaves ring. That's my Chanukah present from DH but I am going to get a Schlumberger Croisette bracelet in lavender enamel and rose gold. I absolutely love that piece.
> 
> Yesterday, my Rabbi asked me to join her today at a Rabbi/Imam meeting. She knows that building positive Muslim-Jewish relations is something very important to me. Especially in light of the Paris tragedy. Personally, I refuse to succumb to fear. We have got to build a better world for the sake of our children. I am going to go to the event and _listen._







Moirai said:


> Hi etoupebirkin,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update on your tour. Glad you had a wonderful time. It is always an enlightening experience to get another perspective. I completely agree with you on creating a better world. We need more people to think this way, to listen and respect each other regardless of all else.




Amen!


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> I had a very tiring, stressful day. I only got about thirty minutes of sleep. At least I had my new scarves and clic H to brighten up the day a bit. Its amazing how a piece of silk really can bring some cheer into an otherwise stressful period.
> 
> That hat is absolutely gorgeous. I love hats. Some are too big for my head so I dont have nearly as many as I would love. Rabbit felt with a velvet finish sounds like it would feel amazing to touch.
> 
> I agree that there seems to be a lot more crime and craziness around the city in the past. say, year or two. I dont think youre just getting older; there has been a definite shift in the atmosphere of the city if you ask me.
> 
> Have a wonderful night and hope that you get to enjoy your long weekend and bandana when it finally arrives!




I hope you got some sleep Kyokei! I managed to sleep rather late today and my DH is out at work so I'm lying around with our house cats.  Yes, I find that wearing a favorite scarf or something that I love can brighten my whole day too. Glad I'm not alone in my NY observations, it'll be interesting to watch what happens. I'm happy to see some character come back, for so long it has felt to me like a giant luxury shopping mall but there needs to be a balance of course.


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> Well ladies, the Tiffany event was absolutely amazing. I have to say it changed my view of the organization. Everything was absolutely first rate. The guide at the Smithsonian was so knowledgeable and engaging. The mineral specimens and jewelry that is not on display is so remarkable. I took hundreds of pictures. But the last thing the curator said to us to keep the pictures private. I have to respect that. Afterwards, we were treated to lunch at a Georgetown restaurant and chauffeured back to Tyson's. I went home for a couple of hours and then went to a dinner at Tiffanys. The museum curator was at my table. I think I know what I'm going to do when I retire--volunteer for the Smithsonian.
> 
> I did purchase a Schlumberger four leaves ring. That's my Chanukah present from DH but I am going to get a Schlumberger Croisette bracelet in lavender enamel and rose gold. I absolutely love that piece.
> 
> Yesterday, my Rabbi asked me to join her today at a Rabbi/Imam meeting. She knows that building positive Muslim-Jewish relations is something very important to me. Especially in light of the Paris tragedy. Personally, I refuse to succumb to fear. We have got to build a better world for the sake of our children. I am going to go to the event and _listen._



Glad you enjoyed the experience EB, sounds really interesting. I also think it's wonderful that you have a new view of the organization, I wonder if they're trying to shift their brand perception. 

I hope your day today is interesting and helpful!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe, 

I'm currently gathering strength to brace myself for a grocery store visit, the Sunday before Thanksgiving   The parking lot is literally a shark fight of hybrid and electric vehicles, you sort of expect eco car drivers to be nice I guess but it's vicious out there! Then there's the bumper carts in the crowded aisles and dodging the sample ladies foisting their organic, stone ground something or other. 


Wish me luck, if you don't hear from me-call for clean up in the gluten free aisle as some lady probably ran me over in her haste to get the last box of gluten free cornbread stuffing mix! It's been nice knowing you all


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently gathering strength to brace myself for a grocery store visit, the Sunday before Thanksgiving   The parking lot is literally a shark fight of hybrid and electric vehicles, you sort of expect eco car drivers to be nice I guess but it's vicious out there! Then there's the bumper carts in the crowded aisles and dodging the sample ladies foisting their organic, stone ground something or other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me luck, if you don't hear from me-call for clean up in the gluten free aisle as some lady probably ran me over in her haste to get the last box of gluten free cornbread stuffing mix! It's been nice knowing you all




Good luck MrsO..... Be careful out there!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I'm currently gathering strength to brace myself for a grocery store visit, the Sunday before Thanksgiving   The parking lot is literally a shark fight of hybrid and electric vehicles, you sort of expect eco car drivers to be nice I guess but it's vicious out there! Then there's the bumper carts in the crowded aisles and dodging the sample ladies foisting their organic, stone ground something or other.
> 
> 
> Wish me luck, if you don't hear from me-call for clean up in the gluten free aisle as some lady probably ran me over in her haste to get the last box of gluten free cornbread stuffing mix! It's been nice knowing you all



Good luck!  Grocery shopping can be scarier than a bill from a visit to the H store.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello ladies!

MrsO, hope you survived the grocery trip. I'm lucky that DH has a home office so he goes during the weekday and we avoid the weekend rush, Costco is especially bad on weekends and in the evenings when the sample ladies are out. The hat looks fantastic! Will be perfect for this winter and I can also see you wear it for a long time.  I think I'm going with tiles that look similar to travertine. We're doing a white cabinet, espresso granite countertop and chrome faucets. We got lucky that there's a sale on Kohler bath stuff at Lowe's this past week. Our contractor recommended using sconces for vanity lighting because of the sloping ceiling so we picked up a pair of them too. So we're all set for the bathroom. DH is meeting the contractor and plumber this Wednesday. They already knocked out the walls but I'm not sure when it'll be done. 

Kyokei, hope you got better rest today!

EB, your day yesterday sounds wonderful. I've been getting much better service at the blue box store here ever since they moved location last year. Congrats on your new ring! Please share a mod pic. You always have fabulous jewelry! Hope you have a good meeting today. We need more of these. There have been incidents in our city this past week that made me ashamed to say we live here but the rest of the residents rallied and came together. During this difficult time, we need unity. 

Freckles, I didn't know it can get so cold where you are. When are you heading out on your trip? Have fun my dear! And stay warm--those boots are going to come in handy. It was snowing lightly here this afternoon but all melted away. I'm so not ready. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Kyokei

Hello cafe. Hope everyone had a nice Sunday and weekend.

*Moirai*, in my signature? Not the official translation, but a quick one done by me:

Without even realizing what you&#8217;ve lost
You lose yourself craving the dream
Cheers to you, who is hiding behind a smile

It&#8217;s difficult to capture the full meaning and subtle nuances when translating to English, but that&#8217;s the general idea.

*Etoupebirkin*, I too would enjoy seeing your new ring. I hope your meeting today went very well.

*MrsOwen*, good luck on the grocery shopping today.

Hi to everyone else as well.


----------



## MSO13

Morning cafe! 
I survived the grocery store, barely &#128521;
I'm waiting at the dealer for my car to be serviced. I was in a frenzy over the weekend thinking the perfect HAC had appeared online for me but alas I discovered it had a square turnlock and my feelings for it cooled. I'm just not into that design feature. Oh well, it's not quite the right time anyway. 

I deleted the TPF apps from my phone and iPad, now if I want to check in I have to use the browser. I'm experimenting to see if this helps with sticking to a ban. I'm also trying to stick to just a few threads. Tonight I have to start baking, what's everyone in the states doing for Thanksgiving? We have a huge gathering at my great aunt's home down the shore. 

Hope everyone has a lovely day!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning cafe!
> I survived the grocery store, barely &#65533;&#65533;
> I'm waiting at the dealer for my car to be serviced. I was in a frenzy over the weekend thinking the perfect HAC had appeared online for me but alas I discovered it had a square turnlock and my feelings for it cooled. I'm just not into that design feature. Oh well, it's not quite the right time anyway.
> 
> I deleted the TPF apps from my phone and iPad, now if I want to check in I have to use the browser. I'm experimenting to see if this helps with sticking to a ban. I'm also trying to stick to just a few threads. Tonight I have to start baking, what's everyone in the states doing for Thanksgiving? We have a huge gathering at my great aunt's home down the shore.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day!



Hi MrsO, glad to hear you survived the grocery store unscathed. I also find that if I don't check certain H threads on tPF it helps with sticking to the ban. And also not checking H.com helps too (there was a beautiful Jige just a few days ago).  I didn't know HAC came with a square turnlock. Was that because of a certain period? Once in a while I'd check online for a vintage boxcalf K28. I know I'm OCD about scratches but I still check nonetheless. It's such a beautiful bag. I don't know if I'll ever pull a trigger but if a prestine one with a strap and proper strap rings comes up at the right price I just might. 

Hi to everyone else! I'll pop by later. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning cafe!
> 
> I survived the grocery store, barely [emoji6]
> 
> I'm waiting at the dealer for my car to be serviced. I was in a frenzy over the weekend thinking the perfect HAC had appeared online for me but alas I discovered it had a square turnlock and my feelings for it cooled. I'm just not into that design feature. Oh well, it's not quite the right time anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I deleted the TPF apps from my phone and iPad, now if I want to check in I have to use the browser. I'm experimenting to see if this helps with sticking to a ban. I'm also trying to stick to just a few threads. Tonight I have to start baking, what's everyone in the states doing for Thanksgiving? We have a huge gathering at my great aunt's home down the shore.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day!




Good to hear you're unscathed MrsO!!
What are you baking?


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Hi MrsO, glad to hear you survived the grocery store unscathed. I also find that if I don't check certain H threads on tPF it helps with sticking to the ban. And also not checking H.com helps too (there was a beautiful Jige just a few days ago).  I didn't know HAC came with a square turnlock. Was that because of a certain period? Once in a while I'd check online for a vintage boxcalf K28. I know I'm OCD about scratches but I still check nonetheless. It's such a beautiful bag. I don't know if I'll ever pull a trigger but if a prestine one with a strap and proper strap rings comes up at the right price I just might.
> 
> Hi to everyone else! I'll pop by later. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



It seems to be common on 2004-06 bags, because I don't hang the lock from the turnlock it seems kind of obviously weird to me and I know it would bug me. I've decided to talk to my SA about getting on a list for Black Sombrero/Box in a B30 or asking for a possible SO for later next year. I know I could get another HAC in black box but I'm feeling like I want some diversity in my collection. B30 seems perfectly small to me but not so small as 25 which I would seldom use. This way I have something to look forward to and help minimize distraction 

I bet the perfect Kelly is out there for you someday. I do see them occasionally, usually at the higher price points.


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> Good to hear you're unscathed MrsO!!
> What are you baking?



I learned to make French Macarons after my last trip to Paris where I spent a fortune buying them. Now I make them for almost every holiday, this week it's Espresso with Fleur de Sel caramel and White Chocolate Peppermint. I'm having some girlfriends over tomorrow night and then will need to make more for Thursday so I'll be busy but I find it very relaxing and I love making things look picture perfect so these are a fun confection to make.


----------



## gracekelly

Fabfashion said:


> Hi MrsO, glad to hear you survived the grocery store unscathed. I also find that if I don't check certain H threads on tPF it helps with sticking to the ban. And also not checking H.com helps too (there was a beautiful Jige just a few days ago).  I didn't know HAC came with a square turnlock. Was that because of a certain period? Once in a while I'd check online for a vintage boxcalf K28. I know I'm OCD about scratches but I still check nonetheless. It's such a beautiful bag. I don't know if I'll ever pull a trigger but if a prestine one with a strap and proper strap rings comes up at the right price I just might.
> 
> Hi to everyone else! I'll pop by later. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I resisted box leather for eons.  Only recently did I succumb.  I was afraid of the scratches etc as well.  I have discovered that surface scratches are easily buffed out.  That being said, when looking a vintage, I am careful to avoid really bad scratches and scuffs as there is not much that can be done with them.  There are many black or navy  box Kellys out there that are in good condition.  If you are brave enough to troll the Japanese sites like Rakuten, there are many of these bags.  If you are willing to forgo a shoulder strap (where the heck do they disappear to?  The same place as socks?) you can get a steal.  I have done that on two bags and it was worth it.  I had straps made for each of them.  As time goes on, more and more of the Rakuten sellers are now on eBay.  On the whole, they are quite honest and give a good description of the bag.

I have one more trip to the grocery for vegetables and stuffing.  Went shopping for the turkey last Thurs and it was still packed with people!


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> I learned to make French Macarons after my last trip to Paris where I spent a fortune buying them. Now I make them for almost every holiday, this week it's Espresso with Fleur de Sel caramel and White Chocolate Peppermint. I'm having some girlfriends over tomorrow night and then will need to make more for Thursday so I'll be busy but I find it very relaxing and I love making things look picture perfect so these are a fun confection to make.



I have a square turnlock HAC!!! It does not bother me. It does look cool to me though! I would love to learn how to make macarons. I do love them so.

Sunday was very worthwhile, but draining. I do have some action items. Today was spent running errands. I will send pics of the four leaves ring. It's very pretty.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I fell in love today.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Miss Solange (30 fauve Barenia) loved this weekend's Ballex X performance of a new ballet called "Beasts", which tells the story of evolution and human nature.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Miss Solange's friends also enjoyed the ballet.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

.


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> I have a square turnlock HAC!!! It does not bother me. It does look cool to me though! I would love to learn how to make macarons. I do love them so.
> 
> Sunday was very worthwhile, but draining. I do have some action items. Today was spent running errands. I will send pics of the four leaves ring. It's very pretty.



Glad to hear you like the square turnlock EB, I guess my thinking is that this would be only my second bag in the HAC/B style and I'm not ready to have something super unique-I'd rather go for the classic styling and am taking this as opportunity to try a B this time around. That said, I'll probably still keep my eye on this one bag and if the price dropped to an irresistible level-I'd snap it up. It's a premium price though for now and it felt slight too expensive from the start. 

The trick to the macarons is the consistency of the batter, you have to hit the perfect note of mixed but not too mixed. I aim for very slow moving lava, then it's easy to control the flow from the piping bag. 

I used this recipe to learn, though she advocates hand whipping and there's no way I'm doing that. Kitchen Aid all the way for me! 
Mastering French Macarons Pastry Pal


----------



## gracekelly

I like the square turnkey on my HAC .   It makes it more distinctive.


----------



## MSO13

gracekelly said:


> I like the square turnkey on my HAC .   It makes it more distinctive.



I understand gracekelly, I meant no offense to any owners of square turnkey bags!


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Solange (30 fauve Barenia) loved this weekend's Ballex X performance of a new ballet called "Beasts", which tells the story of evolution and human nature.







Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Solange's friends also enjoyed the ballet.







Madam Bijoux said:


> .




Madam you always have such a beautiful story to tell and beautiful images to accompany your tale!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> I fell in love today.



Wow, me too, Madam! 

What is the name of the gorgeous bag and that lovely scarf?


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Solange (30 fauve Barenia) loved this weekend's Ballex X performance of a new ballet called "Beasts", which tells the story of evolution and human nature.





Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Solange's friends also enjoyed the ballet.





Madam Bijoux said:


> .



Gorgeous Miss Solange and friends! Glad they enjoyed the new ballet.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> I learned to make French Macarons after my last trip to Paris where I spent a fortune buying them. Now I make them for almost every holiday, this week it's Espresso with Fleur de Sel caramel and White Chocolate Peppermint. I'm having some girlfriends over tomorrow night and then will need to make more for Thursday so I'll be busy but I find it very relaxing and I love making things look picture perfect so these are a fun confection to make.



Would love to see pics of your macarons when you finish baking, MrsO.



gracekelly said:


> I resisted box leather for eons.  Only recently did I succumb.  I was afraid of the scratches etc as well.  I have discovered that surface scratches are easily buffed out.  That being said, when looking a vintage, I am careful to avoid really bad scratches and scuffs as there is not much that can be done with them.  There are many black or navy  box Kellys out there that are in good condition.  If you are brave enough to troll the Japanese sites like Rakuten, there are many of these bags.  If you are willing to forgo a shoulder strap (where the heck do they disappear to?  The same place as socks?) you can get a steal.  I have done that on two bags and it was worth it.  I had straps made for each of them.  As time goes on, more and more of the Rakuten sellers are now on eBay.  On the whole, they are quite honest and give a good description of the bag.
> 
> I have one more trip to the grocery for vegetables and stuffing.  Went shopping for the turkey last Thurs and it was still packed with people!



You're such an enabler, gracekelly.  I'll certainly keep an eye out. I thought a black one would be perfect for an evening out. Love to see a pic of your Kelly. I'm assuming it's the one in your avatar?


----------



## Freckles1

MrsO photos of you beautiful macaroons please!! I need eye candy!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Freckles1 said:


> Madam you always have such a beautiful story to tell and beautiful images to accompany your tale!!





Fabfashion said:


> Wow, me too, Madam!
> 
> What is the name of the gorgeous bag and that lovely scarf?





Fabfashion said:


> Gorgeous Miss Solange and friends! Glad they enjoyed the new ballet.



Thanks, Freckles1 and Fabfashion.  The bag is a Prune Noir Croc Bolide Secret.  Sorry, I don't know which scarf it is.


----------



## Pirula

Madam Bijoux said:


> Thanks, Freckles1 and Fabfashion.  The bag is a Prune Noir Croc Bolide Secret.  Sorry, I don't know which scarf it is.




It's Sieste au Paradise.  And it's fabulous too!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Pirula said:


> It's Sieste au Paradise.  And it's fabulous too!



Thanks for the information, Pirula


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Thanks, Freckles1 and Fabfashion.  The bag is a Prune Noir Croc Bolide Secret.  Sorry, I don't know which scarf it is.



Thanks, Madam. It's absolutely gorgeous! Perhaps she'll join the rest of your girls one day soon? 



Pirula said:


> It's Sieste au Paradise.  And it's fabulous too!



Thanks, Pirula! I haven't looked at 90s this season at all since I'm all thumbs with tying them but I agree with you this one is fabulous! My GF has the 08 pink cw but I'm liking cw 14 (seems to be into blue/lavender lately). I'll see if I can try one on IRL the next time I'm at the store.


----------



## gracekelly

Fabfashion said:


> Would love to see pics of your macarons when you finish baking, MrsO.
> 
> 
> 
> You're such an enabler, gracekelly.  I'll certainly keep an eye out. I thought a black one would be perfect for an evening out. Love to see a pic of your Kelly. I'm assuming it's the one in your avatar?




No the bags in the avatar predate the box Kellys by many years.  Here is a picture of the navy with a strap I had made for it.


----------



## gracekelly

Here is the black box Kelly which did come with a should strap. I had a canvas one made for it as well.


----------



## Kyokei

Hello cafe. I have a probably silly question about Hermes products that I was wondering if anyone could answer for me. Does H make scarves in darker CWs (plums, prunes, etc...) in spring/summer collections as well, or only in fall/winter?

Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## Pirula

Madam Bijoux said:


> Thanks for the information, Pirula



My pleasure *Madam Bijoux*.



Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, Madam. It's absolutely gorgeous! Perhaps she'll join the rest of your girls one day soon?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Pirula! I haven't looked at 90s this season at all since I'm all thumbs with tying them but I agree with you this one is fabulous! My GF has the 08 pink cw but I'm liking cw 14 (seems to be into blue/lavender lately). I'll see if I can try one on IRL the next time I'm at the store.



*Fabfashion*, if you're going to try one of this season's scarves, try this one.  Photos do not do it justice.  Must be seen to be believed.  At least that was the case with me. I had absolutely zero interest in this one until I happened upon it in the boutique and fell hard.  Mine is cw 08, the bright pink/orange/violet! Your friend has a beauty!  14 is also gorgeous and I've had my eye on it.  Were I to get a second, that would be the one.  But I'm trying to avoid duplicating designs and have only succumbed to it once, with a different design.

So yes!  Please give it a whirl!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, Madam. It's absolutely gorgeous! Perhaps she'll join the rest of your girls one day soon?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Pirula! I haven't looked at 90s this season at all since I'm all thumbs with tying them but I agree with you this one is fabulous! My GF has the 08 pink cw but I'm liking cw 14 (seems to be into blue/lavender lately). I'll see if I can try one on IRL the next time I'm at the store.


 


Hi, Fabfashion!  No exotics for me, but I definitely want this style in a regular leather.


----------



## Fabfashion

gracekelly said:


> No the bags in the avatar predate the box Kellys by many years.  Here is a picture of the navy with a strap I had made for it.





gracekelly said:


> Here is the black box Kelly which did come with a should strap. I had a canvas one made for it as well.



They are gorgeous, gracekelly! I love how elegant they look. Are they both retourne? How do you find the box leather hold up in retourne style? I was originally thinking sellier but I like how yours look very much. 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Fabfashion

Pirula said:


> My pleasure *Madam Bijoux*.
> 
> *Fabfashion*, if you're going to try one of this season's scarves, try this one.  Photos do not do it justice.  Must be seen to be believed.  At least that was the case with me. I had absolutely zero interest in this one until I happened upon it in the boutique and fell hard.  Mine is cw 08, the bright pink/orange/violet! Your friend has a beauty!  14 is also gorgeous and I've had my eye on it.  Were I to get a second, that would be the one.  But I'm trying to avoid duplicating designs and have only succumbed to it once, with a different design.
> 
> So yes!  Please give it a whirl!



I'll definitely try one if I can find it at my store. Although I'd like to wait closer to Xmas so I can tell DH that it'll be his present to me and won't feel like I'm breaking my ban.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Fabfashion!  No exotics for me, but I definitely want this style in a regular leather.



Any color(s) in mind, Madam? It's such an elegant bag. I like how it has a separate compartment below. 


Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Any color(s) in mind, Madam? It's such an elegant bag. I like how it has a separate compartment below.
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone else!


 
The only colors my store is getting are Vermillion & Black.  I'll see which color jumps at me more.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> The only colors my store is getting are Vermillion & Black.  I'll see which color jumps at me more.



Can't wait to see your reveal, Madam! http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Fabfashion

Kyokei said:


> Hello cafe. I have a probably silly question about Hermes products that I was wondering if anyone could answer for me. Does H make scarves in darker CWs (plums, prunes, etc...) in spring/summer collections as well, or only in fall/winter?
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can help.



Hi Kyokei, I'm no expert on scarves but I have seen dark cws in the spring/summer before. My b/w/indigo Mythiques Phoenix scarf was from last SS2014. You may want to check the SS2016 scarf thread to see what's coming and if there'll be any dark colors.


----------



## Kyokei

I haven't checked the cafe in a while and am quite surprised that it's been so quiet. Must be the holidays.

Sorry for my absence. Without getting into detail and ruining the lighthearted atmosphere of this cafe, I've been going through a difficult time in my personal life. Hoping things will lighten up within the next few months.

Thank you Fab for the info on the scarves. I have checked the SS2016 info thread but it seemed to be more information on specific prints than CWs. I'm hoping I don't have to wait until next fall to get some nice dark ones, but the spring season might be great to buy some neutrals if there are any that I love the look of. It's hard to tell online; sometimes tied they look completely different, or the colors don't suit you nearly as much as you thought (or hoped) they would...


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> I haven't checked the cafe in a while and am quite surprised that it's been so quiet. Must be the holidays.
> 
> Sorry for my absence. Without getting into detail and ruining the lighthearted atmosphere of this cafe, I've been going through a difficult time in my personal life. Hoping things will lighten up within the next few months.
> 
> Thank you Fab for the info on the scarves. I have checked the SS2016 info thread but it seemed to be more information on specific prints than CWs. I'm hoping I don't have to wait until next fall to get some nice dark ones, but the spring season might be great to buy some neutrals if there are any that I love the look of. It's hard to tell online; sometimes tied they look completely different, or the colors don't suit you nearly as much as you thought (or hoped) they would...




Dear Kyokei.  Hugs to you.  Here if you want to talk about it.  Support either way.  [emoji8]


----------



## Moirai

Kyokei said:


> I haven't checked the cafe in a while and am quite surprised that it's been so quiet. Must be the holidays.
> Sorry for my absence. Without getting into detail and ruining the lighthearted atmosphere of this cafe, I've been going through a difficult time in my personal life. Hoping things will lighten up within the next few months.
> Thank you Fab for the info on the scarves. I have checked the SS2016 info thread but it seemed to be more information on specific prints than CWs. I'm hoping I don't have to wait until next fall to get some nice dark ones, but the spring season might be great to buy some neutrals if there are any that I love the look of. It's hard to tell online; sometimes tied they look completely different, or the colors don't suit you nearly as much as you thought (or hoped) they would...



Hi Kyokei, keep your spirits up. I always remind my kids that the difficult time will pass, and things will always get better. Sending you lots of good wishes to feel better.


----------



## Moirai

Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Solange (30 fauve Barenia) loved this weekend's Ballex X performance of a new ballet called "Beasts", which tells the story of evolution and human nature.





gracekelly said:


> Here is the black box Kelly which did come with a should strap. I had a canvas one made for it as well.



MadamB and gracekelly, thanks for the lovely pics. I love your beautiful bags and diamonds!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Moirai said:


> MadamB and gracekelly, thanks for the lovely pics. I love your beautiful bags and diamonds!



Thank you, Moirai

Happy Thanksgiving to the Cafe!


----------



## Kyokei

Thank you so much Pirula and Moirai. I appreciate the well wishes. The Hermes subforum here really has such wonderful people.

Hope everyone who celebrates has a great Thanksgiving! I made reservations at my favorite restaurant that I haven&#8217;t been to in months due to life getting in the way. I can't wait to go back.


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Thank you so much Pirula and Moirai. I appreciate the well wishes. The Hermes subforum here really has such wonderful people.
> 
> Hope everyone who celebrates has a great Thanksgiving! I made reservations at my favorite restaurant that I havent been to in months due to life getting in the way. I can't wait to go back.




Nice!  Enjoy!

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## MSO13

happy Thanksgiving to those that celebrate, I'm starting with macarons for breakfast!


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> happy Thanksgiving to those that celebrate, I'm starting with macarons for breakfast!
> 
> View attachment 3198816



This is perfection, MrsO!

Happy Thanksgiving to you and to the Cafe!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate! Would love to see pics of your feast. 

Anyone braving the Black Friday tomorrow? The last few years our Canadian retailers have started to catch on and offer Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales to keep shoppers shopping here. Perhaps not as good a deal as in the US but better than nothing. Hopefully I can do some Christmas shopping online for the rest of the kiddies on my list. Too bad H doesn't offer any. 

MrsO, those macaroon are TDF! I'm salivating looking at the pic. 

Kyokei, hugs to you during this difficult time. Things can only get better. When I'm feeling down I think of this quote: "Keep your face to the sunshine and you cannot see the shadow." 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> happy Thanksgiving to those that celebrate, I'm starting with macarons for breakfast!
> 
> View attachment 3198816




Oh my goodness! They are perfectly shaped! You will have to share your secrets. I have made them and they tasted great but they were not as pretty as yours.

Happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Freckles1

Happy Thanksgiving ladies!!! Thankful for your friendship!!!


----------



## EmileH

Happy Thanksgiving from the pup. It's his favorite holiday.


----------



## Fabfashion

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Happy Thanksgiving from the pup. It's his favorite holiday.
> 
> View attachment 3199108



He's so cute!

And that turkey looks delicious.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Hi Cafe ladies, 
I have missed you all so much this past year, and tried to snatch a quick catch up when I have had a few minutes, but am hopelessly out of touch.

Hope all that celebrated had a lovely Thanksgiving yesterday.
Looking forward to hopefully being around a bit more in the future.


----------



## Kyokei

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate! Would love to see pics of your feast.
> 
> Anyone braving the Black Friday tomorrow? The last few years our Canadian retailers have started to catch on and offer Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales to keep shoppers shopping here. Perhaps not as good a deal as in the US but better than nothing. Hopefully I can do some Christmas shopping online for the rest of the kiddies on my list. Too bad H doesn't offer any.
> 
> MrsO, those macaroon are TDF! I'm salivating looking at the pic.
> 
> Kyokei, hugs to you during this difficult time. Things can only get better. When I'm feeling down I think of this quote: "Keep your face to the sunshine and you cannot see the shadow."
> 
> Hi to everyone else!



Thank you very much.

I am not braving Black Friday and try to avoid shopping much this entire month, especially at retailers that are known for getting kind of crazy this season, but I did brave it two years ago with someone else. We went for lunch and I somehow got talked into going to check out some of the sales.

It wasn't nearly as bad as they made it out to be, but still a bit too hectic for me.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Happy Thanksgiving from the pup. It's his favorite holiday.
> 
> View attachment 3199108



Hope you both had a great Thanksgiving!



MrsOwen3 said:


> happy Thanksgiving to those that celebrate, I'm starting with macarons for breakfast!
> 
> View attachment 3198816



Those macarons look delicious.


----------



## EmileH

I thought I'd just share this with the cafe and not the wider audience. My birthday present from DH. A new farandole. I'm usually in Paris for my birthday but I went early this year. We are headed to our neighborhood bistro so I can pretend I'm there and drink a toast to my beloved Paris.


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I thought I'd just share this with the cafe and not the wider audience. My birthday present from DH. A new farandole. I'm usually in Paris for my birthday but I went early this year. We are headed to our neighborhood bistro so I can pretend I'm there and drink a toast to my beloved Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199591




It's gorgeous.  Happy Birthday!  [emoji512]&#127870;[emoji322]


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I thought I'd just share this with the cafe and not the wider audience. My birthday present from DH. A new farandole. I'm usually in Paris for my birthday but I went early this year. We are headed to our neighborhood bistro so I can pretend I'm there and drink a toast to my beloved Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199591




Happy Birthday Pup!! Viva la France!!!!!


----------



## EmileH

Thank you! Vive la France!


----------



## Fabfashion

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi Cafe ladies,
> I have missed you all so much this past year, and tried to snatch a quick catch up when I have had a few minutes, but am hopelessly out of touch.
> 
> Hope all that celebrated had a lovely Thanksgiving yesterday.
> Looking forward to hopefully being around a bit more in the future.



Hi Capritrotteur, so nice to see you stop by! Hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving if you celebrated! Please pop by again soon. 




Pocketbook Pup said:


> I thought I'd just share this with the cafe and not the wider audience. My birthday present from DH. A new farandole. I'm usually in Paris for my birthday but I went early this year. We are headed to our neighborhood bistro so I can pretend I'm there and drink a toast to my beloved Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199591



Happy Birthday, Pocketbook Pup! You wear the farandole so beautifully! Happy to be twin with you, mine is a 120. Viva la France!

Hi Kyokei, Madam, gracekelly, MrsO, Pirula and everyone else!

Didn't have a chance to do any online shopping yet. May be tomorrow. Saw several Carmen key rings on H.com. So tempted. Although not quite sure how to hang it on my purse as a charm. Hmm. Also met 2 GFs for lunch yesterday and one was wearing the Sieste au Paradis cw 14. It's darker than I anticipated. Not sure how it'll look on me. She was wearing it over an almost BE dress and a black jacket and tied it in a way that showed a lot of the dark part. Will have to try it in person one day. Then our other GF has the b/w Boulevard CSGM. Very nice! It'd be perfect for an everyday shawl. Haven't seen one at the store and am not sure if the one that's b/w and red would be better for me. Must investigate. 

What everyone has planned for this weekend? DH and I are taking our DDs to the Santa Claus parade for the first time this Sunday. It's expected to be cold so I'll bring hot chocolate in a thermos. My DDs actually saw Santa on Thursday night already though. We were at a neighborhood mall briefly and they wanted to check if Santa came already. Sure enough he was there and they had their picture taken with Santa. The best part...no line up! 

Good night, ladies.  
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hello, Cafe
I hope everybody had a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## EmileH

I have a down day today. I have to get back on my exercise kick. My exercise addiction needs to take the place of my Hermes addiction this winter. I'm tapped out from my trip.p and need to save to replenish my slush fund.

I'm headed to the Nutcracker with one of my oldest and dearest friends tomorrow. She has two beautiful little girls. I don't have children so it's fun to join them. It has become our yearly tradition. Thankfully Hermes is closed on Sunday's.

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend.


----------



## Mindi B

This can be a tough time of year, Pocketbook Pup.  Give yourself any and all the support you can to weather the ups and downs.  Exercise and an outing with dear friends are both excellent ideas.  I loved the picture of your pup and the turkey!  Too darn cute.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> This can be a tough time of year, Pocketbook Pup.  Give yourself any and all the support you can to weather the ups and downs.  Exercise and an outing with dear friends are both excellent ideas.  I loved the picture of your pup and the turkey!  Too darn cute.




Oh thank you. You are so kind. I meant down like I don't have to run around doing stuff and I can relax. Thank goodness. But the holidays can be a tough time of year, you are right. 

I have been working a lot so I'm happy to have some restful time. I'm ready to settle in for winter here in New England. Cuddling with the chihuahua on the sofa with a good book is heavenly, and my winter goals are to get back on my exercise program and to finish my French course. And to not buy more scarves. [emoji4]


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Happy Thanksgiving from the pup. It's his favorite holiday.
> View attachment 3199108





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I thought I'd just share this with the cafe and not the wider audience. My birthday present from DH. A new farandole. I'm usually in Paris for my birthday but I went early this year. We are headed to our neighborhood bistro so I can pretend I'm there and drink a toast to my beloved Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199591





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a down day today. I have to get back on my exercise kick. My exercise addiction needs to take the place of my Hermes addiction this winter. I'm tapped out from my trip.p and need to save to replenish my slush fund.
> I'm headed to the Nutcracker with one of my oldest and dearest friends tomorrow. She has two beautiful little girls. I don't have children so it's fun to join them. It has become our yearly tradition. Thankfully Hermes is closed on Sunday's.
> I hope everyone has a lovely weekend.



Happy birthday, Pocketbook Pup!!! You look beautiful with the farandole necklace and the fitted sweater. Hope you had a wonderful dinner.

And, thank you for the great Thanksgiving pic. Your pup is so adorable, and the turkey looks delicious. 

The Nutcracker show is a great way to get into the holiday spirit. Have fun!

BTW, I checked out the Chanel jacket thread as you suggested, and want to say that you and the other ladies look amazing in your Chanel. I only own Chanel bags but you ladies are making the clothing so tempting. I cannot believe how expensive they are. Think about looking gorgeous in your Chanel to motivate you to exercise.


----------



## MSO13

Morning Cafe!

I hope everyone had a wonderful few days! 

Pocketbook, that photo was so cute and your turkey looked perfect! I posted a link to a macaron guide to EtoupeBirkin earlier in the week. That's how I learned to make them, now I go wild with flavors and colors. Congrats on your farandole and happy birthday. Mine is next week. 

Fab, I bought two thing from NaP in the sales. A Chloe denim cape that might be too artsy for me and a black mod 60s style mini dress that I'll wear with tights and my Lou boots for my birthday. They should be at my office Monday, sometimes I order a lot during the sales and then return but I'm trying to be better about that. 

Today I'm going to our downtown to get eyelash extensions and check out sales in our few designer shops. Most of our high end stores are at a mall but I can't face the mall yet, I might go Monday morning to pick up my bandana. This is my first try with the extensions and DH is concerned as I was teasing him that I was getting a style called Kardashian [emoji6] I'm actually getting the lightest, natural look and will see how long they last. Seemed like a fun thing to try for my birthday. 

I'll let you guys know if I buy any other birthday treats for myself today. DH got me my Tyger shawl so with my bandana my Fall H list is complete and I can rest up for Spring. There are at least 2 pairs of shoes and several CDCs calling my name! 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Saturday!!


----------



## Moirai

Good morning Cafe! 

Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!

CapriTrotteur, Welcome to the Cafe! 

Fab, have fun at the parade tomorrow. Great idea and smart thinking with the hot chocolate. Your girlfriends sound so stylish. It's nice to have friends to share your H passion. I too enjoy having lunch with my best girlfriends whom l've known since elementary school. But none of them are into H, so fortunately for me I don't get tempted 

Kyokei, hope you have a wonderful dinner at your favorite restaurant.

Freckles, how's Chicago? Did you stop by the H store? 

MrsO, Happy pre-birthday! Please post your purchases, would love to see them. Let us know how you like the lash extensions. I've never tried them but they do make the eyes prettier if one selects the natural looking ones. 

Not much out-of-the-house activity for me today. Just enjoying time with my family.

Hello MadamB, Pirula, dharma, gracekelly, Mindi, Pocketbook Pup, and everyone else!


----------



## Mindi B

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh thank you. You are so kind. I meant down like I don't have to run around doing stuff and I can relax. Thank goodness. But the holidays can be a tough time of year, you are right.
> 
> I have been working a lot so I'm happy to have some restful time. I'm ready to settle in for winter here in New England. Cuddling with the chihuahua on the sofa with a good book is heavenly, and my winter goals are to get back on my exercise program and to finish my French course. And to not buy more scarves. [emoji4]



LOL!  Whoops--I guess I was projecting a little there!  Glad the "down" was a good "down."  I'm a New Englander with chihuahuas, too, and ITA: Nothing better than a snuggle with a chi and a good book.  In the morning, DH and I have our coffee with the two dogs and call it "pups and cups."


----------



## EmileH

Moira, the Chanel prices have become insane. Just insane. I bought in Europe and with the exchange rate I got 20% off. I also just bought my first vintage jacket that arrived yesterday. I'm thrilled with it. The price was awesome and it's better made than the ridiculously expensive one I was looking at in the store. They are works of art, but there has to be some limit. The perfect jacket from the book and exhibit in 2008 is selling used for $10-12,000. Nuts.

Mrs O, happy birthday early. Good luck with the extensions. I know someone who does them and loves them. They are a bit high maintenance. Have you tried latisse?  I was afraid at first because I have light eyes and they say it can turn your eyes brown. But I did some research on it, that has never happened with latisse itself. It was a side effect of the glaucoma drug that was placed in the eye at much higher concentration. I have been using it for a year now. My lashes are much nicer. I'm just careful not to get it in my eyes. My friend had an even better result.hers look like extensions. It's about $125 a bottle with prescription but it lasts for two months for me. And there are no trips to the salon to keep having it redone. Just a thought in case you don't like the extensions.


----------



## dharma

Hello cafe! Hope all who celebrate thanksgiving had a beautiful day ! We had a lovely time, usually I cook for about 25 of DH's family but due to his surgery, I said no way, lol. We had our closest four friends, who have all helped us tremendously these past few weeks and it was amazing. I butterflied the turkey which made for an interesting presentation and great flavor. 
Been doing my part for the economy and indulged in some sale pieces. A beaded Dries kimono and black wide chinos, a fabulous yohji pant/skirt thingy, an oversize cashmere sweater in forest green, and a new pair of doc martins. The docs were due to my daughter wanting a new pair for Christmas and the Bogo 50 % Black Friday sale. For $65.00 I couldn't refuse a pair of comfy boots for long days on my feet. There are a few more things I have my eye on but I'm waiting for additional markdowns. I haven't heen to H in a bit as my schedule won't allow it right now but I'm mainly waiting for a 2 shawls that still haven't arrived. Staying away hasn't been a bad thing, it's amazing what goodies you can buy for the price of one exotic CDC! Thinking of dollars in Hermes units is pretty funny. 
Fab, have fun at the parade! DD's will love the cocoa!
MrsO, gorgeous macarons! I like when they are tiny. Have fun shopping in town today!
Kyokei, I hope you had a great dinner! This is a difficult time for me as well but the cafe is a happy distraction so check in when you can xo
PBpup, the price increase on Chanel RTW is astounding. I used to buy a jacket on sale every now and then for about $700. The last sale one I purchased was closer to 3000! It was the last and I never felt good about that piece, lol. Happily, the ones I purchased are still in style and pretty much  always will be, so I don't feel the need to buy more. 
I'm sure I'm forgetting folks and comments but I will try to catch up more  later. Xo


----------



## Freckles1

Hello ladies!!! Happy Saturday!!
Fab the parade sounds darling!! I miss the Santa days!! DD still talks about Santa, but alas the big fella has lost his "luster" if you know what I mean. 
MrsO happy early Birthday!! The lashes sound like a great idea. I have wanted to try them for awhile but have shied away. I had my lashes tinted and had a horrible allergic reaction. Hence I'm worried about the glue for the extensions. Keep us posted!!
Pup I tried on a gorgeous cruise black chanel jacket yesterday. $4700!! Yikes!!
It will have to wait for my NY trip. Have fun at the Nutcracker!! 
I have had a ball in Chicago. 3 Prada dress half off!! 2 from the runway collection!
A beautiful Persian fur with a fox fur collar 60% off... Still a little pricey. 2 pairs of boots.. Stuart Weitzman and Louis Vuitton. 
I have not stepped foot in H. Maybe today.. But I'm thinking H needs to wait for the NY trip too.... Anne Fontaine did not disappoint either!! 
I have gained a pound back.... I will be on the booze wagon again starting today!! And back to counting calories!! Oh well, it was a fun trip!!
It truly is the holiday season ladies!! Hello to everyone I missed!! Bring on the mistletoe!!
[emoji182][emoji182]


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Moira, the Chanel prices have become insane. Just insane. I bought in Europe and with the exchange rate I got 20% off. I also just bought my first vintage jacket that arrived yesterday. I'm thrilled with it. The price was awesome and it's better made than the ridiculously expensive one I was looking at in the store. They are works of art, but there has to be some limit. The perfect jacket from the book and exhibit in 2008 is selling used for $10-12,000. Nuts.
> 
> Mrs O, happy birthday early. Good luck with the extensions. I know someone who does them and loves them. They are a bit high maintenance. Have you tried latisse?  I was afraid at first because I have light eyes and they say it can turn your eyes brown. But I did some research on it, that has never happened with latisse itself. It was a side effect of the glaucoma drug that was placed in the eye at much higher concentration. I have been using it for a year now. My lashes are much nicer. I'm just careful not to get it in my eyes. My friend had an even better result.hers look like extensions. It's about $125 a bottle with prescription but it lasts for two months for me. And there are no trips to the salon to keep having it redone. Just a thought in case you don't like the extensions.



PbP, would love to see your vintage Chanel. Can you post a mod pic here when you wear it? I have noticed on ebay how pricey they are. Maybe buying at an high-end resale store is the way to go? In regards to Latisse, I thought about trying it but wasn't sure about the mixed reviews of it's efficacy. I will have to revisit this. Thanks!


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> Hello ladies!!! Happy Saturday!!
> Fab the parade sounds darling!! I miss the Santa days!! DD still talks about Santa, but alas the big fella has lost his "luster" if you know what I mean.
> MrsO happy early Birthday!! The lashes sound like a great idea. I have wanted to try them for awhile but have shied away. I had my lashes tinted and had a horrible allergic reaction. Hence I'm worried about the glue for the extensions. Keep us posted!!
> Pup I tried on a gorgeous cruise black chanel jacket yesterday. $4700!! Yikes!!
> It will have to wait for my NY trip. Have fun at the Nutcracker!!
> I have had a ball in Chicago. 3 Prada dress half off!! 2 from the runway collection!
> A beautiful Persian fur with a fox fur collar 60% off... Still a little pricey. 2 pairs of boots.. Stuart Weitzman and Louis Vuitton.
> I have not stepped foot in H. Maybe today.. But I'm thinking H needs to wait for the NY trip too.... Anne Fontaine did not disappoint either!!
> I have gained a pound back.... I will be on the booze wagon again starting today!! And back to counting calories!! Oh well, it was a fun trip!!
> It truly is the holiday season ladies!! Hello to everyone I missed!! Bring on the mistletoe!!
> [emoji182][emoji182]



Freckles, Wow, you did good on your shopping! Would love to see them, especially the boots. SW is one of my favorite shoe brands.


----------



## EmileH

Freckles that's a great shopping trip. Please post some of your goodies when you wear them. Sounds fabulous. I think that's the Chanel jacket I have been ranting about. 4700 and no lining. 

Moirai I'll definitely post my vintage jacket when I wear it.


----------



## Freckles1

Moirai said:


> Freckles, Wow, you did good on your shopping! Would love to see them, especially the boots. SW is one of my favorite shoe brands.







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Freckles that's a great shopping trip. Please post some of your goodies when you wear them. Sounds fabulous. I think that's the Chanel jacket I have been ranting about. 4700 and no lining.
> 
> Moirai I'll definitely post my vintage jacket when I wear it.






Here are the SW boots Moirai. They are very comfy. Very cool on - sort of a 70's vibe. 
I will post photos once I get all of my goodies. I shipped everything bc the tax here is crazy!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Freckles that's a great shopping trip. Please post some of your goodies when you wear them. Sounds fabulous. I think that's the Chanel jacket I have been ranting about. 4700 and no lining.
> 
> Moirai I'll definitely post my vintage jacket when I wear it.




I think so Pup. It has epaulettes


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3200019
> 
> Here are the SW boots Moirai. They are very comfy. Very cool on - sort of a 70's vibe.
> I will post photos once I get all of my goodies. I shipped everything bc the tax here is crazy!!!!




These are truly fabulous! I'm totally a child of the 70s. 

Smart about the tax. I do that too when I can.


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3200019
> 
> Here are the SW boots Moirai. They are very comfy. Very cool on - sort of a 70's vibe.
> I will post photos once I get all of my goodies. I shipped everything bc the tax here is crazy!!!!



I love these boots, the platform, stitching and back tab. Gorgeous! My SWs are all very comfortable too. Two of my favorites are tall leather stretch boots and short fur-lined suede boots from several seasons ago. Chicago is wonderful for shopping but the tax is ridiculous. You are smart to ship home in addition to it being more convenient.


----------



## MSO13

Hi again Cafe!

Well I had a lovely walk around before it started to rain late this afternoon. I wore my Kelly and a pair of jeans I've washed a lot but it still got some denim transfer. Thank goodness for the Lexol wipes. It's gone without a trace, such a relief! I'm going to start carrying one in my makeup pouch in a ziplock bag in the future. I wouldn't have thought Etain would be at risk but I'll just avoid these jeans with any of my bags in the future. It's a shame, they are supremely comfortable especially in light of the  Thanksgiving indulgences  

I got a gorgeous dark olive Helmut Lang sweater on sale and this awesome Dries Van Noten trench/vest thing that I might add a few snaps to and wear as a dress in Spring but for now it's a great layering piece over a sweater dress, tights and boots. It will look perfect with my Tyger or my bandanas.  I tried on many things but nothing was really doing it for me today. I hate how overheated I get trying on so that doesn't do much for my enthusiasm to buy. Photo of DVN piece attached. 

So here's my report on the eyelash extensions: it's definitely a weird feeling and if you have any discomfort around the eyes or are squeamish about eyes, it's probably not for you. The best I can describe it as a continual itch on your lash line that you cannot scratch. I wear contacts and removed them when I arrived, they use collagen pads to hold down/protect your lower lashes and you keep your eyes closed the whole time. I decided to have her do a natural look across my whole lid, not an exaggerated cat eye or any sort of shape. To me they look a little over the top and "done" but DH thinks they look pretty. It's really nice to not have to bother with mascara or feel like I need eyeliner or anything. I just wore tinted moisturizer today and after it was finished I looked like I had done my full face of makeup. My lash artiste  said that most people get hooked and want more and more but I actually think that I if I go for a refill in a few weeks I'm going to ask for slightly shorter and even more natural looking. They'll probably think I'm strange but whatever, they're my lashes. When it was done, there was a few minutes of blinking while she disentangled any stray adhesive and then brushed them.  I wish I had thought to take before/after photos. 

Freckles, love the boots and it sounds like you scored in Chicago. I also ship home whatever I can. My state doesn't have sales tax on shoes, clothing or scarves so I ship anything I can! 

Hi to all! DH and I are going to watch a movie at home with the cats this evening.


----------



## Kyokei

Hello cafe. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. Its pretty rainy and dreary here today.

Pocketbook Pup, I am with you on that. I need to start exercising again as well. I used to be rather obsessive about it but had to stop due to various reasons. I want to get back into it again without flaring up the problems that made me stop in the first place. What exercises do you like? I hope you had a great time at the Nutcracker.

MrsOwen, happy early birthday! I hope you have a great day when it rolls around. Those Lou boots are absolutely gorgeous.

Moirai, I did! The restaurant was recently renovated and reopened and there were some things that werent quite the same as it used to be but Im hoping it was just an off night. Either way, I ate my favorite meal and ended up going out for wine afterwards. I got a discount (!!) on a really lovely bottle of Amarone because of the great conversation about wine varieties and Italian DOCG wines I had with the servers at the wine bar. Its right near my favorite restaurant and Im definitely making note to go back there next time I eat.

Dharma, sorry to hear that its a difficult time for you as well. I keep trying to distract myself with this site, planning future scarf and shoe purchases for spring, getting some work done

Freckles, its funny you should mention Stuart Weitzman boots! I was looking for a nice pair of tall boots and was torn between Stuart Weitzman and Louboutin not sure which ones I will pick in the end, but today my SA at Louis Vuitton contacted me saying she has boots in that she thinks Ill be interested in. Hmm Tough decision. 

I also wanted to check out the booties at H a bit. I saw them briefly during my last visit. I also saw a pair of sandals that I adored but wont buy because I never wear open toed shoes.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Hello cafe. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. Its pretty rainy and dreary here today.
> 
> 
> 
> Pocketbook Pup, I am with you on that. I need to start exercising again as well. I used to be rather obsessive about it but had to stop due to various reasons. I want to get back into it again without flaring up the problems that made me stop in the first place. What exercises do you like? I hope you had a great time at the Nutcracker.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsOwen, happy early birthday! I hope you have a great day when it rolls around. Those Lou boots are absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Moirai, I did! The restaurant was recently renovated and reopened and there were some things that werent quite the same as it used to be but Im hoping it was just an off night. Either way, I ate my favorite meal and ended up going out for wine afterwards. I got a discount (!!) on a really lovely bottle of Amarone because of the great conversation about wine varieties and Italian DOCG wines I had with the servers at the wine bar. Its right near my favorite restaurant and Im definitely making note to go back there next time I eat.
> 
> 
> 
> Dharma, sorry to hear that its a difficult time for you as well. I keep trying to distract myself with this site, planning future scarf and shoe purchases for spring, getting some work done
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles, its funny you should mention Stuart Weitzman boots! I was looking for a nice pair of tall boots and was torn between Stuart Weitzman and Louboutin not sure which ones I will pick in the end, but today my SA at Louis Vuitton contacted me saying she has boots in that she thinks Ill be interested in. Hmm Tough decision.
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted to check out the booties at H a bit. I saw them briefly during my last visit. I also saw a pair of sandals that I adored but wont buy because I never wear open toed shoes.




Kyokei, I don't do anything too extreme. Pilates, yoga, treadmill. I am trying to add in weights. But there isn't enough time in the day. I go along really well for months and get totally addicted to exercise and then I get busy or something else happens and I fall off the wagon. I need to try to get back to that addiction and less shopping. It's much healthier! 

Mrs O, glad the lashes went well. It's a good sign that DH likes them. Please let us know how you feel about them over the. I'm curious. I'm looking up those wipes right now. I'm so nervous about my GT  bag  and color transfer.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello ladies! 

MrsO, Dharma and Freckles, congrats on your new goodies! You all did well! Love the vest, boots and can't wait to see more pics. 

Dharma, that was a great deal you got on DM boots--how could you say no?

Freckles, I love SW boots! Love the pair you got.

MrsO, Happy Early Birthday! I'm so relieved to hear your Kelly is okay. That was pretty scary! I think that's why I haven't worn the H belts I bought yet. I worry about color transfer from denim. May be I'll just wear them belted over sweaters or dresses and skip the denim altogether.

Pocketbook Pup, would love to see your Chanel jacket too. 

Okay ladies, I need your opinion. After seeing my GF with the b/w Boulevard CSGM, I went online to research last night. I rather like the one that's b/w with red, see pic. I've also been thinking that I need a purple gator CDC at some point. I seem to wear a lot of purple or colors that would go well with purple. If I have to choose one, should I go for the CSGM or CDC? Mind you I like buying beautiful H things but I don't bring them out to wear regularly but I do love them nonetheless. The CDC may take a while to find since I heard purple ones don't come up often. I'd rather wait for it from my local store and check when I'm in Hawaii. What do you think? (PS I'm supposed to be on ban but thought this could be a nice little Xmas gift.  )

Hi to everyone! http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> MrsO, Dharma and Freckles, congrats on your new goodies! You all did well! Love the vest, boots and can't wait to see more pics.
> 
> Dharma, that was a great deal you got on DM boots--how could you say no?
> 
> Freckles, I love SW boots! Love the pair you got.
> 
> MrsO, Happy Early Birthday! I'm so relieved to hear your Kelly is okay. That was pretty scary! I think that's why I haven't worn the H belts I bought yet. I worry about color transfer from denim. May be I'll just wear them belted over sweaters or dresses and skip the denim altogether.
> 
> Pocketbook Pup, would love to see your Chanel jacket too.
> 
> Okay ladies, I need your opinion. After seeing my GF with the b/w Boulevard CSGM, I went online to research last night. I rather like the one that's b/w with red, see pic. I've also been thinking that I need a purple gator CDC at some point. I seem to wear a lot of purple or colors that would go well with purple. If I have to choose one, should I go for the CSGM or CDC? Mind you I like buying beautiful H things but I don't bring them out to wear regularly but I do love them nonetheless. The CDC may take a while to find since I heard purple ones don't come up often. I'd rather wait for it from my local store and check when I'm in Hawaii. What do you think? (PS I'm supposed to be on ban but thought this could be a nice little Xmas gift.  )
> 
> Hi to everyone! http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Hi Fab! 

Um don't you know what we're all going to say? Both of course! 

Seriously, I would grab the CSGM in L'Ombre because I do think it might be a bit of a wait on the purple CDC. I got the BW L'Ombre and love it. I have not debuted it yet but I think I'll share all my new scarves in one shot this week after DH finally gives me my Tyger. 

In my opinion CDCs shouldn't be on actual shopping lists, they're more of a spontaneous purchase because they just can't be planned for. I have a little separate CDC fund for when the right one comes along. Scarves, shawls etc you can plan for because you can always do a transfer but I find if I'm counting on a CDC, then it's nowhere to be found. Then when I'm not expecting one or have just bought ahem, boots and a Kelly-suddenly my dream combo appears. Fortunately DH grabbed that one for me as there might have been actual tears to pass on my Blk matte with GHW. I would let both your local and Hawaii SA know what you're looking for in the CDC and get your shawl for Xmas. Just my two cents!


----------



## Moirai

Fabfashion said:


> Hello ladies!
> Okay ladies, I need your opinion. After seeing my GF with the b/w Boulevard CSGM, I went online to research last night. I rather like the one that's b/w with red, see pic. I've also been thinking that I need a purple gator CDC at some point. I seem to wear a lot of purple or colors that would go well with purple. If I have to choose one, should I go for the CSGM or CDC? Mind you I like buying beautiful H things but I don't bring them out to wear regularly but I do love them nonetheless. The CDC may take a while to find since I heard purple ones don't come up often. I'd rather wait for it from my local store and check when I'm in Hawaii. What do you think? (PS I'm supposed to be on ban but thought this could be a nice little Xmas gift.  )
> Hi to everyone! http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Fab, that's a tough choice. Both are really nice. I would choose the one that is available by Christmas since its a Xmas gift. You can't go wrong with either but it seems like you are going to end up with both at some point


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi again Cafe!
> Well I had a lovely walk around before it started to rain late this afternoon. I wore my Kelly and a pair of jeans I've washed a lot but it still got some denim transfer. Thank goodness for the Lexol wipes. It's gone without a trace, such a relief! I'm going to start carrying one in my makeup pouch in a ziplock bag in the future. I wouldn't have thought Etain would be at risk but I'll just avoid these jeans with any of my bags in the future. It's a shame, they are supremely comfortable especially in light of the  Thanksgiving indulgences
> I got a gorgeous dark olive Helmut Lang sweater on sale and this awesome Dries Van Noten trench/vest thing that I might add a few snaps to and wear as a dress in Spring but for now it's a great layering piece over a sweater dress, tights and boots. It will look perfect with my Tyger or my bandanas.  I tried on many things but nothing was really doing it for me today. I hate how overheated I get trying on so that doesn't do much for my enthusiasm to buy. Photo of DVN piece attached.
> So here's my report on the eyelash extensions: it's definitely a weird feeling and if you have any discomfort around the eyes or are squeamish about eyes, it's probably not for you. The best I can describe it as a continual itch on your lash line that you cannot scratch. I wear contacts and removed them when I arrived, they use collagen pads to hold down/protect your lower lashes and you keep your eyes closed the whole time. I decided to have her do a natural look across my whole lid, not an exaggerated cat eye or any sort of shape. To me they look a little over the top and "done" but DH thinks they look pretty. It's really nice to not have to bother with mascara or feel like I need eyeliner or anything. I just wore tinted moisturizer today and after it was finished I looked like I had done my full face of makeup. My lash artiste  said that most people get hooked and want more and more but I actually think that I if I go for a refill in a few weeks I'm going to ask for slightly shorter and even more natural looking. They'll probably think I'm strange but whatever, they're my lashes. When it was done, there was a few minutes of blinking while she disentangled any stray adhesive and then brushed them.  I wish I had thought to take before/after photos.
> Freckles, love the boots and it sounds like you scored in Chicago. I also ship home whatever I can. My state doesn't have sales tax on shoes, clothing or scarves so I ship anything I can!
> Hi to all! DH and I are going to watch a movie at home with the cats this evening.



MrsO, thanks for update on the lash extensions. So, I take it these extensions stay on even when you wash your face and shower? I wear contacts too so I am used to things around my eyes but not sure about that itchy feeling. I guess one will get accustomed to it. It sounds like it works well. Keep us updated please. I like the DVN you posted. Really nice color and style, and will go beautifully with your selections.


----------



## Maedi

Fabfashion said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> MrsO, Dharma and Freckles, congrats on your new goodies! You all did well! Love the vest, boots and can't wait to see more pics.
> 
> Dharma, that was a great deal you got on DM boots--how could you say no?
> 
> Freckles, I love SW boots! Love the pair you got.
> 
> MrsO, Happy Early Birthday! I'm so relieved to hear your Kelly is okay. That was pretty scary! I think that's why I haven't worn the H belts I bought yet. I worry about color transfer from denim. May be I'll just wear them belted over sweaters or dresses and skip the denim altogether.
> 
> Pocketbook Pup, would love to see your Chanel jacket too.
> 
> Okay ladies, I need your opinion. After seeing my GF with the b/w Boulevard CSGM, I went online to research last night. I rather like the one that's b/w with red, see pic. I've also been thinking that I need a purple gator CDC at some point. I seem to wear a lot of purple or colors that would go well with purple. If I have to choose one, should I go for the CSGM or CDC? Mind you I like buying beautiful H things but I don't bring them out to wear regularly but I do love them nonetheless. The CDC may take a while to find since I heard purple ones don't come up often. I'd rather wait for it from my local store and check when I'm in Hawaii. What do you think? (PS I'm supposed to be on ban but thought this could be a nice little Xmas gift.  )
> 
> Hi to everyone! http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I would get the shawl now as a Christmas present and wait for a CdeC to surface. The shawl will go with so much!


----------



## Fabfashion

Kyokei said:


> I haven't checked the cafe in a while and am quite surprised that it's been so quiet. Must be the holidays.
> 
> Sorry for my absence. Without getting into detail and ruining the lighthearted atmosphere of this cafe, I've been going through a difficult time in my personal life. Hoping things will lighten up within the next few months.
> 
> Thank you Fab for the info on the scarves. I have checked the SS2016 info thread but it seemed to be more information on specific prints than CWs. I'm hoping I don't have to wait until next fall to get some nice dark ones, but the spring season might be great to buy some neutrals if there are any that I love the look of. It's hard to tell online; sometimes tied they look completely different, or the colors don't suit you nearly as much as you thought (or hoped) they would...



Hi Kyokei, i was just browsing the SS2016 scarf thread after having been away from it for a couple of weeks. I noticed that there are some darker cw scarves & shawls, check out posts 487, 516, 552. There may be more on other posts but I'm just making my way backwards.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Fab!
> 
> Um don't you know what we're all going to say? Both of course!
> 
> Seriously, I would grab the CSGM in L'Ombre because I do think it might be a bit of a wait on the purple CDC. I got the BW L'Ombre and love it. I have not debuted it yet but I think I'll share all my new scarves in one shot this week after DH finally gives me my Tyger.
> 
> In my opinion CDCs shouldn't be on actual shopping lists, they're more of a spontaneous purchase because they just can't be planned for. I have a little separate CDC fund for when the right one comes along. Scarves, shawls etc you can plan for because you can always do a transfer but I find if I'm counting on a CDC, then it's nowhere to be found. Then when I'm not expecting one or have just bought ahem, boots and a Kelly-suddenly my dream combo appears. Fortunately DH grabbed that one for me as there might have been actual tears to pass on my Blk matte with GHW. I would let both your local and Hawaii SA know what you're looking for in the CDC and get your shawl for Xmas. Just my two cents!





Moirai said:


> Fab, that's a tough choice. Both are really nice. I would choose the one that is available by Christmas since its a Xmas gift. You can't go wrong with either but it seems like you are going to end up with both at some point





Maedi said:


> I would get the shawl now as a Christmas present and wait for a CdeC to surface. The shawl will go with so much!



Hi MrsO, Moirai and Maedi! Well, it doesn't take too much convincing for me to try to find the shawl first and see if I can find the purple gator CDC eventually.  I'm meeting a couple of my GFs for lunch tomorrow at a resto near the H store. If I have time after lunch, I may pop by the store to ask my SA if she has one in stock or to let me know when one comes in. I've asked her to put me down for another exotic CDC a while back but I think I asked for blue exotic. I should double check that and make sure to include purple. I think I'll get more use out of a purple one than a blue one.

MrsO, can't wait to see your mod pic of the b/w boulevard. Did you see the b/w/red when you were at the store too? Just curious how they compare. I think the b/w/r would go well with my new black shearling aviator jacket and red boots, and other black coats that I have. Won't know for sure until I try it on IRL. I was so gungho over the b/w TT but it was rather meh on me. Hopefully the boulevard loves me back, pending finding one of course. Meant to chime in on the lash extension. Please be gentle not to rub your eyes and also be especially careful when you wash your face. My GF got them done and they looked fab but when she had them removed her own real lashes became very sparse. She had to wait a while for them to grow back. 

I was browsing Black Friday sales until late last night and didn't find anything I absolutely need. Anyone else scored anything this weekend?

Happy Sunday, everyone! 


http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Kyokei

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Kyokei, i was just browsing the SS2016 scarf thread after having been away from it for a couple of weeks. I noticed that there are some darker cw scarves & shawls, check out posts 487, 516, 552. There may be more on other posts but I'm just making my way backwards.



Thank you so much! I am hoping it all works out in terms of darker colored scarves, though I'll be perfectly happy with some neutrals as well


----------



## Kyokei

Fabfashion said:


> Hi MrsO, Moirai and Maedi! Well, it doesn't take too much convincing for me to try to find the shawl first and see if I can find the purple gator CDC eventually.  I'm meeting a couple of my GFs for lunch tomorrow at a resto near the H store. If I have time after lunch, I may pop by the store to ask my SA if she has one in stock or to let me know when one comes in. I've asked her to put me down for another exotic CDC a while back but I think I asked for blue exotic. I should double check that and make sure to include purple. I think I'll get more use out of a purple one than a blue one.
> 
> MrsO, can't wait to see your mod pic of the b/w boulevard. Did you see the b/w/red when you were at the store too? Just curious how they compare. I think the b/w/r would go well with my new black shearling aviator jacket and red boots, and other black coats that I have. Won't know for sure until I try it on IRL. I was so gungho over the b/w TT but it was rather meh on me. Hopefully the boulevard loves me back, pending finding one of course. Meant to chime in on the lash extension. Please be gentle not to rub your eyes and also be especially careful when you wash your face. My GF got them done and they looked fab but when she had them removed her own real lashes became very sparse. She had to wait a while for them to grow back.
> 
> I was browsing Black Friday sales until late last night and didn't find anything I absolutely need. Anyone else scored anything this weekend?
> 
> Happy Sunday, everyone!
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I didn't allow myself to get swept in by Black Friday sales, though I did have a few SAs who contacted me about items coming up... I already have it in my mind to focus on specific bags (one I plan on purchasing in about a week or two!), and shoes and H scarves. Though I do love a sale, I try not to get wrapped up in the sale aspect and focus on what I really want rather than what's on sale.

I was almost going to give into one item but will likely end up texting my SA saying I'm not interested so I can leave my options open... I love it a lot, but I already have similar things. I wish I knew more people into fashion to ask whether it's "too similar", but alas.


----------



## dharma

Kyokei said:


> I didn't allow myself to get swept in by Black Friday sales, though I did have a few SAs who contacted me about items coming up... I already have it in my mind to focus on specific bags (one I plan on purchasing in about a week or two!), and shoes and H scarves. Though I do love a sale, I try not to get wrapped up in the sale aspect and focus on what I really want rather than what's on sale.
> 
> I was almost going to give into one item but will likely end up texting my SA saying I'm not interested so I can leave my options open... I love it a lot, but I already have similar things. I wish I knew more people into fashion to ask whether it's "too similar", but alas.



Kyokei, just ask us  although that could be dangerous! For several years I fell into a "formula" of dressing that worked for me but now it's starting to feel repetitive. Even buying several Kelly's or birkins, CDC's and scarves could be considered "similar". I think if you will wear it and give other similar things a break, and it is part of your look at this point in time, it can be worth it. If you don't wear the similar item often enough, pass.

MrsO!!!! I love that piece of DVN and had it in my dressing room the other day I passed because another piece I love was marked down and I couldn't justify both. Plus the pockets are the same design as the black trench I bought at the beginning of the season so it felt too similar  ( note advice to Kyokei above that I'm completely ignoring!)
Happy BDay!!

FabF, go for the shawl, especially since you have a few outfits planned. Plus your weather is so cold, these shawls should be a tax write off! Like MrsO, I collect my CDCs at the (often bad) times they are available. I love amethyst, I see you spotted one on the finds thread. The newer purple exotic is violet but it's brighter and more of a red purple, similar to anenome.
I think amethyst is more versatile. 

Hi freckles & Moirai, Madame B, and all!!

The weekend was full of work, caregiving and chauffeuring DD to appointments and parties. I think I need a spa day

Xoxo


----------



## EmileH

Re: Black Friday sales. I found a pair of manolos- grey with a burgundy bow that I had been watching go on sale for 40% off so I snatched them up. Otherwise I have been good. 

I was In and out of Cartier, Chanel and Hermes today and didn't buy anything. My biggest temptation is starting my Cartier trinity collection but I'll have to wait a few months for that. I picked up my watch which they replaced the battery on and did the polishing service. It took longer than expected so they comped the polishing, which was incredibly nice. My watch looks amazing. It looks brand new. The polishing service is definitely a good thing to do. I highly recommend it.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Hi MrsO, Moirai and Maedi! Well, it doesn't take too much convincing for me to try to find the shawl first and see if I can find the purple gator CDC eventually.  I'm meeting a couple of my GFs for lunch tomorrow at a resto near the H store. If I have time after lunch, I may pop by the store to ask my SA if she has one in stock or to let me know when one comes in. I've asked her to put me down for another exotic CDC a while back but I think I asked for blue exotic. I should double check that and make sure to include purple. I think I'll get more use out of a purple one than a blue one.
> 
> MrsO, can't wait to see your mod pic of the b/w boulevard. Did you see the b/w/red when you were at the store too? Just curious how they compare. I think the b/w/r would go well with my new black shearling aviator jacket and red boots, and other black coats that I have. Won't know for sure until I try it on IRL. I was so gungho over the b/w TT but it was rather meh on me. Hopefully the boulevard loves me back, pending finding one of course. Meant to chime in on the lash extension. Please be gentle not to rub your eyes and also be especially careful when you wash your face. My GF got them done and they looked fab but when she had them removed her own real lashes became very sparse. She had to wait a while for them to grow back.
> 
> I was browsing Black Friday sales until late last night and didn't find anything I absolutely need. Anyone else scored anything this weekend?
> 
> Happy Sunday, everyone!
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




I didn't want to ask about the red/b/w because I didn't want to be tempted. I would be curious about the ivory/off white tone because online it looks a little yellow but you know those photos are always weird online. I think it sound perfect for those items you mentioned. 

I ordered 2 sweater dresses from Shopbop to try on, not sure they're keepers yet. Tomorrow Nordstrom starts the deals and I'm going to try to focus only on DH gifts. There is nothing I really need but unlike Kyokei I get distracted by the deal. I already suspect that I'll be returning the Chloe cape and at least one of the sweater dresses. I did wear my new Dries piece today and loved it. You know that's a good sign when you can't wait to wear something immediately! I do agree that most of the deals online are pretty uninspiring and at least they can all be returned.


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Kyokei, just ask us  although that could be dangerous! For several years I fell into a "formula" of dressing that worked for me but now it's starting to feel repetitive. Even buying several Kelly's or birkins, CDC's and scarves could be considered "similar". I think if you will wear it and give other similar things a break, and it is part of your look at this point in time, it can be worth it. If you don't wear the similar item often enough, pass.
> 
> MrsO!!!! I love that piece of DVN and had it in my dressing room the other day I passed because another piece I love was marked down and I couldn't justify both. Plus the pockets are the same design as the black trench I bought at the beginning of the season so it felt too similar  ( note advice to Kyokei above that I'm completely ignoring!)
> Happy BDay!!
> 
> FabF, go for the shawl, especially since you have a few outfits planned. Plus your weather is so cold, these shawls should be a tax write off! Like MrsO, I collect my CDCs at the (often bad) times they are available. I love amethyst, I see you spotted one on the finds thread. The newer purple exotic is violet but it's brighter and more of a red purple, similar to anenome.
> I think amethyst is more versatile.
> 
> Hi freckles & Moirai, Madame B, and all!!
> 
> The weekend was full of work, caregiving and chauffeuring DD to appointments and parties. I think I need a spa day
> 
> Xoxo



ah well, I'm glad you left it for me! I wore it today and it's great, those pockets are so handy and I don't have anything like it. Sounds like you found some great stuff too. It is amazing what you can buy within one exotic CDC unit, I think I got all my stuff in the last few days for just under that! 

I am just starting to adopt a formula and I'm trying to find fun pieces that work to keep it from feeling too like a uniform. How are you going to mix things up? Just curious, I love my edited wardrobe-it's just that I love fashion and I find myself wanting so many things that just don't suit my lifestyle. Yesterday, the SAs at the DVN shop were showing me so many sexy, sheer and skimpy things and I was like, wait a minute-I do not have the lifestyle for this at all! But it was fun to pretend for a moment.


----------



## MSO13

Moirai said:


> MrsO, thanks for update on the lash extensions. So, I take it these extensions stay on even when you wash your face and shower? I wear contacts too so I am used to things around my eyes but not sure about that itchy feeling. I guess one will get accustomed to it. It sounds like it works well. Keep us updated please. I like the DVN you posted. Really nice color and style, and will go beautifully with your selections.



Hi Moirai, 

Sorry, that was the feeling when they were getting done. I can't feel them at all now except that they brush my glasses that I wear at night after taking the contacts out. Yes, they can get wet but you're supposed to use caution removing makeup and washing. Since they pretty much eliminate the need for eye makeup, I don't need remover but if you do need it, you just use oil free and a Qtip. The weirdest thing is that they needed a gentle brushing this morning because they looked a little "bedhead" when I woke up  I just used a clean spoolie brush.

I will let you guys know how they last! and thanks about the DVN piece, it's great.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!

Kyokei, what bag are you eyeing for your next purchase? You sound very resilient with the temptations from your SAs. I have problems resisting bargains but at least they're all returnable. I will say I am just amazed at the quality of H shoes, when you find the right ones for you-you will love them. I saw your LV backpack in action at our mall today, it's really cute and special. 

Pocketbook, I went to Cartier today in my neck of the woods today. I tried on my wish list item which I hope to acquire for my next, next birthday, so I only have 53 weeks to go. I took motivational photos to help stay focused. Glad to hear you liked the polishing service. I was looking at my SAs own pieces to see how the colors patina. I'm on the fence between yellow and rose gold. The Cartier rose gold mellows to such a pretty color. At least I have some time to decide 

I did pick up my GM bandana today, I'll post all my new scarves next Sunday probably as I have work Saturday and will be busy most of this week. I'm so glad I got it, the bandana print in the large size is so graphic and cool. All right, I should get to bed. Back to work and the shop kitties tomorrow along with a post holiday workout! 

Hi to Maedi, Mindi, Capri and everyone!


----------



## Moirai

Hi Ladies,

MrsO, thanks for your additional info on the lash extensions. They must be so pretty.

Kyokei, like Dharma posted, please feel free to use us for opinions.

Pocketbook Pup, those grey and burgundy Manolo sounds lovely. Will you wear them with your Chanel?

Fab, how was the parade with your family?

The only purchase I made this weekend is a Vince silk sleeveless top on sale. The only deal I'm keeping an eye out for are black leather leggings/pants. I'm not quite sure how they will look on me, but they sure look great on others.

Hi to everyone else! Have a great upcoming Monday!


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen, my next purchase is a Chanel bag, but after that I plan to try to ask my SA about a H bag&#8230; I&#8217;ve got my eye on the Evelyne, if it&#8217;s possible to get one, but would really like to see how it looks on me first. My only concern about this bag (outside of if it would look good on me or not) is the closure... I also really like the Herbag.  I am usually good at resisting temptations, at least if it isn&#8217;t something I wouldn&#8217;t have gone for otherwise. I have never returned an item as of yet and have no purchase regrets so at least that&#8217;s something. I try not to make impulsive buying decisions. Everything needs its place in my life and needs to be something I will use often otherwise I will not buy it. There are certain items that are very hard to resist for me though. Currently H scarves.

I actually took my LV backpack out today! It&#8217;s been getting tons of use and the BB size is not that common&#8230; I think only flagship stores got it. I have yet to see another one in action. Apparently they are reissuing a similar design with a price increase so I am very glad I got it when I did. I can&#8217;t wait to see your new scarves as well!

Moirai, please show us the Vince top!

To Dharma and Moirai and everyone else who might be interested: here are the Manolo boots I already own and the pair of boots my LV SA contacted me about. They aren't exactly the same, but similar enough in style I think. I am sure I've mentioned it before here but after a shoe size change I've had to start my shoe collection from scratch, so I try not to buy anything too similar to others at this point.


----------



## EmileH

Mrs O, glad I'm not the only one who goes to Cartier just to plan. I love their pieces. I am definitely going for the trinity set, and a two tone tank francaise. I mostly wear silver and platinum so I think it's a good way for me to edge toward more gold. Speaking of motivation, I made the screen saver on all of my devices this photo to motivate me to stop buying scarves etc from Hermes that I don't need and save for my Cartier.




Moirai, I bought these manolos, which I think I can wear for work or dress with just about anything. Manolos have become my favorite brand, they are just so pretty. The burgundy bow matches this Sofia Coppola bag that I bought preloved for a fabulous price last week. It is being discontinued and impossible to find so I ventured once again into resale. I promise to wear the new jacket soon.


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> MrsOwen, my next purchase is a Chanel bag, but after that I plan to try to ask my SA about a H bag Ive got my eye on the Evelyne, if its possible to get one, but would really like to see how it looks on me first. My only concern about this bag (outside of if it would look good on me or not) is the closure... I also really like the Herbag.  I am usually good at resisting temptations, at least if it isnt something I wouldnt have gone for otherwise. I have never returned an item as of yet and have no purchase regrets so at least thats something. I try not to make impulsive buying decisions. Everything needs its place in my life and needs to be something I will use often otherwise I will not buy it. There are certain items that are very hard to resist for me though. Currently H scarves.
> 
> I actually took my LV backpack out today! Its been getting tons of use and the BB size is not that common I think only flagship stores got it. I have yet to see another one in action. Apparently they are reissuing a similar design with a price increase so I am very glad I got it when I did. I cant wait to see your new scarves as well!
> 
> Moirai, please show us the Vince top!
> 
> To Dharma and Moirai and everyone else who might be interested: here are the Manolo boots I already own and the pair of boots my LV SA contacted me about. They aren't exactly the same, but similar enough in style I think. I am sure I've mentioned it before here but after a shoe size change I've had to start my shoe collection from scratch, so I try not to buy anything too similar to others at this point.




I was ready to say they are too similar from the tiny app pics. But they're actually quite different!  Both in appearance and "feel."  They're both black, I grant you, but one has a daring, slightly whimsical rocker chick with elegance vibe that is very you.   The first pair has a decidedly different, more quietly classic yet still edgy vibe.  The details are very different.


----------



## Freckles1

dharma said:


> Kyokei, just ask us  although that could be dangerous! For several years I fell into a "formula" of dressing that worked for me but now it's starting to feel repetitive. Even buying several Kelly's or birkins, CDC's and scarves could be considered "similar". I think if you will wear it and give other similar things a break, and it is part of your look at this point in time, it can be worth it. If you don't wear the similar item often enough, pass.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO!!!! I love that piece of DVN and had it in my dressing room the other day I passed because another piece I love was marked down and I couldn't justify both. Plus the pockets are the same design as the black trench I bought at the beginning of the season so it felt too similar  ( note advice to Kyokei above that I'm completely ignoring!)
> 
> Happy BDay!!
> 
> 
> 
> FabF, go for the shawl, especially since you have a few outfits planned. Plus your weather is so cold, these shawls should be a tax write off! Like MrsO, I collect my CDCs at the (often bad) times they are available. I love amethyst, I see you spotted one on the finds thread. The newer purple exotic is violet but it's brighter and more of a red purple, similar to anenome.
> 
> I think amethyst is more versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi freckles & Moirai, Madame B, and all!!
> 
> 
> 
> The weekend was full of work, caregiving and chauffeuring DD to appointments and parties. I think I need a spa day
> 
> 
> 
> Xoxo




Dharma I wish you lived in my city!! I am actually hosting a ladies spa evening at our club Thursday evening!!  It will be drinking and masking!! Haha!!! 
MrsO that coat rocks!! I bought some LV boots that remind me of your rock n roll style. I will post a pic!
Fab buy that shawl girl!!!

Hello everyone!!! Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

Sending back my sale cape and dress already, the cape is too artsy and made me look top heavy due to the girls and the dress arrived in such a wrinkled, crumpled state I couldn't even try it on. There's something to be said for presentation, I miss the old Net a Porter packaging. These were in a beat up box in garment bags but the dress looked like it had been picked up off the floor. So there's some savings, right? 

Freckles, can't wait to see your LV boots. 

Kyokei, to me the boots are different enough to have both and you said you're a boot person. You should definitely be able to try an Evelyn at Madison in both PM and GM sizes. The Herbag as well but if you want a specific color combo that might be a bit of a wait. I could actually see you more with the Herbag in a darker combo. The Evelyn just wasn't me when I tried it. I think Dharma had the same experience. It seems like a great, very functional bag that holds a good amount but it just didn't suit me. I like the Kelly and the Herbag is similar in function. The good news is that both will be there for you so you can take your time trying the different styles. You might also like the Viverevolte which I think is a very chic under the radar bag that felt incredibly luxurious. 

Pocketbook, I love the gray/burgundy combo. I highly recommend you get the Lexol Ph Wipes for your Gris T. It's Togo right? They removed all the color transfer from the back of my bag, I didn't even realize it had already had some but I was just looking a some photos I took to post in the Bag Inserts thread and there was some blue on there already. So it worked even on some transfer that was a few weeks old. I really need to pay better attention but I guess I thought because it's gray, I didn't need to worry as much. I just gently wiped in circles and switched wipes a few times till no more color was being picked up on the wipe. 

Ok, I must get back to work. I was taking a much needed rest as I'm glued to the computer today and resisting clicking all the sale links is taking it's toll. Back later!


----------



## gracekelly

All these emails from stores and sales.  I am on overload.  It seems to me that things have, in general, been eternally on sale.  I had to brave the mall yesterday to go to Bloomingdales to return some Chanel make-up, which I purposely purchased last week so I wouldn't have to go near a real store until Jan.  I was in a rush as I was on my way to a hair appt and when I got home, I realized that the SA gave me the wrong product!   While I was there I found a pair of black pants at a good discount.  Can't have enough black pants IMO!!

If anyone is interested, Bobbi Brown has 20% off everything at the site.  I use the eye cream and moisturizer so I stocked up.
*
MrsOwen3*,That is sad news about NAP and shoddy packaging,  Natalie Massenet was so thrilled by the new ownership that she left in haste.  I absolutely hate it when things arrive so wrinkled that you have to steam them to see what they look like.  What a turn off.  I just received a jacket from a boutique that was on the opposite end of the spectrum.  I never saw, in my life, so much bubble wrap and tissue paper for one article of clothing.  It was like a treasure hunt to find the jacket!


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook, those Manolos are beautiful! I saw that style a while ago in person and really loved them. They match your bag very well. Good luck on trying to stop buying scarves&#8230; I&#8217;ve recently gotten into the scarves myself and am constantly tempted by them. I also usually go to plan my purchases at stores before actually buying.

Pirula, thank you for your advice! I always worry about having items that are too similar, especially in the stage of starting over from square one with shoes. I do typically only buy black shoes though; I don&#8217;t have a single pair that aren&#8217;t. Maybe I will go and try them on to see if they are comfortable and have a different feel than the Manolos.

Freckles, a spa evening sounds wonderful!! And please post a picture of the LV boots you bought. Are they comfortable? I&#8217;ve been debating about the above pair too.

MrsOwen, thanks for the advice on the boots! Re: the bag, no, definitely not looking for a specific combo as long as the colors are ones that look good on me. So nothing in&#8230; say, a bright pink for example. Though I am okay with waiting until colors that work come my way. There are plenty of items at H to enjoy in the meantime. Originally Herbag was the one that caught my attention, so you might be right about that, just a bit worried of stories I&#8217;ve heard of the canvas getting dirty. But I do really love the shape and design of it. Virevolte is gorgeous too, especially in the pictures I&#8217;ve seen of it carried. I guess the best thing to do is go with what looks best on me. I always wait until something comes along that I absolutely cannot pass up and am sure it&#8217;s the one. I admit that I&#8217;ve fallen for Hermes harder than I originally thought I would.

Gracekelly, black pants are definitely a staple and go with most everything. A good buy, I&#8217;d say, especially at a discount.


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Pocketbook, those Manolos are beautiful! I saw that style a while ago in person and really loved them. They match your bag very well. Good luck on trying to stop buying scarves Ive recently gotten into the scarves myself and am constantly tempted by them. I also usually go to plan my purchases at stores before actually buying.
> 
> Pirula, thank you for your advice! I always worry about having items that are too similar, especially in the stage of starting over from square one with shoes. I do typically only buy black shoes though; I dont have a single pair that arent. Maybe I will go and try them on to see if they are comfortable and have a different feel than the Manolos.
> 
> Freckles, a spa evening sounds wonderful!! And please post a picture of the LV boots you bought. Are they comfortable? Ive been debating about the above pair too.
> 
> MrsOwen, thanks for the advice on the boots! Re: the bag, no, definitely not looking for a specific combo as long as the colors are ones that look good on me. So nothing in say, a bright pink for example. Though I am okay with waiting until colors that work come my way. There are plenty of items at H to enjoy in the meantime. Originally Herbag was the one that caught my attention, so you might be right about that, just a bit worried of stories Ive heard of the canvas getting dirty. But I do really love the shape and design of it. Virevolte is gorgeous too, especially in the pictures Ive seen of it carried. I guess the best thing to do is go with what looks best on me. I always wait until something comes along that I absolutely cannot pass up and am sure its the one. I admit that Ive fallen for Hermes harder than I originally thought I would.
> 
> Gracekelly, black pants are definitely a staple and go with most everything. A good buy, Id say, especially at a discount.




Do Kyokei.  Try them on and see what you think and if you agree with me.  Let us know!


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Pocketbook, those Manolos are beautiful! I saw that style a while ago in person and really loved them. They match your bag very well. Good luck on trying to stop buying scarves Ive recently gotten into the scarves myself and am constantly tempted by them. I also usually go to plan my purchases at stores before actually buying.
> 
> Pirula, thank you for your advice! I always worry about having items that are too similar, especially in the stage of starting over from square one with shoes. I do typically only buy black shoes though; I dont have a single pair that arent. Maybe I will go and try them on to see if they are comfortable and have a different feel than the Manolos.
> 
> Freckles, a spa evening sounds wonderful!! And please post a picture of the LV boots you bought. Are they comfortable? Ive been debating about the above pair too.
> 
> MrsOwen, thanks for the advice on the boots! Re: the bag, no, definitely not looking for a specific combo as long as the colors are ones that look good on me. So nothing in say, a bright pink for example. Though I am okay with waiting until colors that work come my way. There are plenty of items at H to enjoy in the meantime. Originally Herbag was the one that caught my attention, so you might be right about that, just a bit worried of stories Ive heard of the canvas getting dirty. But I do really love the shape and design of it. Virevolte is gorgeous too, especially in the pictures Ive seen of it carried. I guess the best thing to do is go with what looks best on me. I always wait until something comes along that I absolutely cannot pass up and am sure its the one. I admit that Ive fallen for Hermes harder than I originally thought I would.
> 
> Gracekelly, black pants are definitely a staple and go with most everything. A good buy, Id say, especially at a discount.




Kyokei, the scarves are definitely addicting. I totally sympathize. 

The shoes arrived. Here they are. Ignore pasty white legs. Ughhh!


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kyokei, the scarves are definitely addicting. I totally sympathize.
> 
> The shoes arrived. Here they are. Ignore pasty white legs. Ughhh!
> 
> View attachment 3201872




[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## EmileH

Pirula said:


> [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]




Thanks. They are incredibly comfortable too! I had a choice of this color combination or black with a navy bow. I thought this showed off the design and the bow better. And god knows I have so many black and navy shoes.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kyokei, the scarves are definitely addicting. I totally sympathize.
> 
> The shoes arrived. Here they are. Ignore pasty white legs. Ughhh!
> 
> View attachment 3201872



Really pretty!   I love feminine shoes.  So happy that things have gone back to "normal" so to speak.  I bypassed the entire megaplatform thing.  It was good for the shoe budget


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks. They are incredibly comfortable too! I had a choice of this color combination or black with a navy bow. I thought this showed off the design and the bow better. And god knows I have so many black and navy shoes.




Perfect choice; agreed.  Especially with your gorgeous SC to go with!!


----------



## gracekelly

Kyokei said:


> MrsOwen, my next purchase is a Chanel bag, but after that I plan to try to ask my SA about a H bag Ive got my eye on the Evelyne, if its possible to get one, but would really like to see how it looks on me first. My only concern about this bag (outside of if it would look good on me or not) is the closure... I also really like the Herbag.  I am usually good at resisting temptations, at least if it isnt something I wouldnt have gone for otherwise. I have never returned an item as of yet and have no purchase regrets so at least thats something. I try not to make impulsive buying decisions. Everything needs its place in my life and needs to be something I will use often otherwise I will not buy it. There are certain items that are very hard to resist for me though. Currently H scarves.
> 
> I actually took my LV backpack out today! Its been getting tons of use and the BB size is not that common I think only flagship stores got it. I have yet to see another one in action. Apparently they are reissuing a similar design with a price increase so I am very glad I got it when I did. I cant wait to see your new scarves as well!
> 
> Moirai, please show us the Vince top!
> 
> To Dharma and Moirai and everyone else who might be interested: here are the Manolo boots I already own and the pair of boots my LV SA contacted me about. They aren't exactly the same, but similar enough in style I think. I am sure I've mentioned it before here but after a shoe size change I've had to start my shoe collection from scratch, so I try not to buy anything too similar to others at this point.


These are very cool!  Wish I had the style gene to wear them.


----------



## Freckles1

Ladies here are the boots. I will take a mod pic tomorrow!! 
They are called the desert boot I believe


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kyokei, the scarves are definitely addicting. I totally sympathize.
> 
> The shoes arrived. Here they are. Ignore pasty white legs. Ughhh!
> 
> View attachment 3201872




Pup the shoes are darling!!!!


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3201894
> 
> Ladies here are the boots. I will take a mod pic tomorrow!!
> They are called the desert boot I believe



Oh, those are the exact ones my SA contacted me about!!! Please tell me how they work out!


----------



## EmileH

Thanks everyone. Yes gracekelly the mega platforms were ridiculous.  I love the boots freckles. I should stop buying pumps and buy some attractive boots like that to get me through the winter. Snow flurries here today.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> MrsOwen, my next purchase is a Chanel bag, but after that I plan to try to ask my SA about a H bag Ive got my eye on the Evelyne, if its possible to get one, but would really like to see how it looks on me first. My only concern about this bag (outside of if it would look good on me or not) is the closure... I also really like the Herbag.  I am usually good at resisting temptations, at least if it isnt something I wouldnt have gone for otherwise. I have never returned an item as of yet and have no purchase regrets so at least thats something. I try not to make impulsive buying decisions. Everything needs its place in my life and needs to be something I will use often otherwise I will not buy it. There are certain items that are very hard to resist for me though. Currently H scarves.
> 
> I actually took my LV backpack out today! Its been getting tons of use and the BB size is not that common I think only flagship stores got it. I have yet to see another one in action. Apparently they are reissuing a similar design with a price increase so I am very glad I got it when I did. I cant wait to see your new scarves as well!
> 
> Moirai, please show us the Vince top!
> 
> To Dharma and Moirai and everyone else who might be interested: here are the Manolo boots I already own and the pair of boots my LV SA contacted me about. They aren't exactly the same, but similar enough in style I think. I am sure I've mentioned it before here but after a shoe size change I've had to start my shoe collection from scratch, so I try not to buy anything too similar to others at this point.




Ok I'm weighing in on the boots now that I'm looking more closely. Definitely different enough to have both especially if you live in a cold climate. I love the LV boots.


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> Oh, those are the exact ones my SA contacted me about!!! Please tell me how they work out!







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks everyone. Yes gracekelly the mega platforms were ridiculous.  I love the boots freckles. I should stop buying pumps and buy some attractive boots like that to get me through the winter. Snow flurries here today.







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok I'm weighing in on the boots now that I'm looking more closely. Definitely different enough to have both especially if you live in a cold climate. I love the LV boots.




Ladies you need these boots!! Both pairs!
But the LV ones are selling FAST!! They run true to size I promise. They are a little stuff at first. I wore them in Chicago one day and broke them in. Not bad at all. The SW should show up tomorrow. I think they can translate spiffy or casual!!! They also run true to size and are SO comfortable!!! 
Btw ladies I am going to be around a lot this week!! I had my breast implants removed this morning. And I am so happy. I turn 45 next year. This is the year my mom was diagnosed with breast cancer. She had 3 reoccurrences after and passed away 29 years later. Anyway,  I was tired of them anyway ;0  I will fit in those Chanel jackets a lot better Pup!! Haha 
I hope that haven't offended anyone with my forwardness. I just want to take this moment to say that we are all amazing women and we need to take care of ourselves - however that translates to each one of us!!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok I'm weighing in on the boots now that I'm looking more closely. Definitely different enough to have both especially if you live in a cold climate. I love the LV boots.



At least you live in a climate that calls for boots like this.  I would feel like an idiot wearing these boots in S CA  Only 16 year olds can pull the look off when it is 85 and the sun is shining.


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies you need these boots!! Both pairs!
> But the LV ones are selling FAST!! They run true to size I promise. They are a little stuff at first. I wore them in Chicago one day and broke them in. Not bad at all. The SW should show up tomorrow. I think they can translate spiffy or casual!!! They also run true to size and are SO comfortable!!!
> Btw ladies I am going to be around a lot this week!! I had my breast implants removed this morning. And I am so happy. I turn 45 next year. This is the year my mom was diagnosed with breast cancer. She had 3 reoccurrences after and passed away 29 years later. Anyway,  I was tired of them anyway ;0  I will fit in those Chanel jackets a lot better Pup!! Haha
> I hope that haven't offended anyone with my forwardness. I just want to take this moment to say that we are all amazing women and we need to take care of ourselves - however that translates to each one of us!!



Wishing you a swift recovery!!!


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> Wishing you a swift recovery!!!




Thanks Gracekelly!!!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> At least you live in a climate that calls for boots like this.  I would feel like an idiot wearing these boots in S CA  Only 16 year olds can pull the look off when it is 85 and the sun is shining.




Haha! Don't envy the weather in New England. It stinks.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hi Everyone! 

Love all these shoes!!! 

Pirula, gorgeous heels. Love this color combo and they go so well with your bag. So feminine and elegant!

Freckles, those boots are amazing! They look stylish yet comfy. Can I join you at the spa evening? Wine and mask sound heavenly.

Kyokei, totally try those boots on. This is coming from a girl who has over 10 pairs of short black boots and at least 10 pairs of tall black boots. It was rather funny that last weekend I pulled out my boots from the upstairs closet to put in the hallway closet to get ready for the winter. Well, I realized 5 of my short black boots look rather alike (more so than your 2 pairs above). I meant they are almost identical with subtle differences such as slight heel height differences and some are rounder toe than the other and some have minute design differences. But to the untrained eyes, they were very similar.  So I'm probably no help in the black boots department. If you think you can wear them with 2 different styles of outfits or occasions (work vs. weekend or more formal vs. casual outings or indoors vs. cold wintery outdoors) then I say why not have both providing you love them?

MrsO, can't wait to see your shawl and bandana. I stopped by H quickly with my GF before our lunch. She got herself a Galop necklace GM. It was so beautiful and oh so tempting. May be for my bday next summer. 

Anyhow the store has a b&w Boulevard and a gray one with green and blue but no b&w&red. I think the b&w looks a bit too casual for me. My GF wore hers today with a white fitted top and pleated skirt--very casual chic but not my style. I'll wait for the b/w/r and see how that looks on. BTW, the white part of the b&W is pale ivory but not too yellowy--just a very nice off white/mellow white. I think it'll look great on most skin tone. I also saw a Cavaliers du Caucase CSGM in cw15 that someone else had tried on. Wow, it looked amazing on with my black long coat. I will eventually like an orange shawl in my collection but am not sure if this is the one. I was tempted by the orange PdV last year but settled on a pink one instead. May try the CdC on if I see it again. 

All these boots got me wanting to go try on some boots in the next few days. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies you need these boots!! Both pairs!
> But the LV ones are selling FAST!! They run true to size I promise. They are a little stuff at first. I wore them in Chicago one day and broke them in. Not bad at all. The SW should show up tomorrow. I think they can translate spiffy or casual!!! They also run true to size and are SO comfortable!!!
> Btw ladies I am going to be around a lot this week!! I had my breast implants removed this morning. And I am so happy. I turn 45 next year. This is the year my mom was diagnosed with breast cancer. She had 3 reoccurrences after and passed away 29 years later. Anyway,  I was tired of them anyway ;0  I will fit in those Chanel jackets a lot better Pup!! Haha
> I hope that haven't offended anyone with my forwardness. I just want to take this moment to say that we are all amazing women and we need to take care of ourselves - however that translates to each one of us!!




Good for you freckles! Take care of yourself. I am a breast oncologist and my mother and several aunts died of breast cancer. They are difficult choices to make for anyone. Everyone has to do what they think is best for them. I have already decided that if it happens I'm getting new B cups so I can wear those little spaghetti strap dresses that I haven't worn since age ten. I go for my MRI this weekend and for the past two years I needed biopsies/ surgeries so I'm praying for an uneventful year. I wish you a speedy recovery and continued good health.


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies you need these boots!! Both pairs!
> But the LV ones are selling FAST!! They run true to size I promise. They are a little stuff at first. I wore them in Chicago one day and broke them in. Not bad at all. The SW should show up tomorrow. I think they can translate spiffy or casual!!! They also run true to size and are SO comfortable!!!
> Btw ladies I am going to be around a lot this week!! I had my breast implants removed this morning. And I am so happy. I turn 45 next year. This is the year my mom was diagnosed with breast cancer. She had 3 reoccurrences after and passed away 29 years later. Anyway,  I was tired of them anyway ;0  I will fit in those Chanel jackets a lot better Pup!! Haha
> I hope that haven't offended anyone with my forwardness. I just want to take this moment to say that we are all amazing women and we need to take care of ourselves - however that translates to each one of us!!



Freckles, hope you have a quick recovery!  More reason to buy another one or two Chanel jackets.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kyokei, the scarves are definitely addicting. I totally sympathize.
> 
> The shoes arrived. Here they are. Ignore pasty white legs. Ughhh!
> 
> View attachment 3201872



Gorgeous! I have always loved Manolos, they are the most comfortable and elegant high heel. These are such a lovely color combo!



gracekelly said:


> Really pretty!   I love feminine shoes.  So happy that things have gone back to "normal" so to speak.  I bypassed the entire megaplatform thing.  It was good for the shoe budget



Same here, although I still managed to fill the shoe budget with other options 




Freckles1 said:


> Ladies you need these boots!! Both pairs!
> But the LV ones are selling FAST!! They run true to size I promise. They are a little stuff at first. I wore them in Chicago one day and broke them in. Not bad at all. The SW should show up tomorrow. I think they can translate spiffy or casual!!! They also run true to size and are SO comfortable!!!
> Btw ladies I am going to be around a lot this week!! I had my breast implants removed this morning. And I am so happy. I turn 45 next year. This is the year my mom was diagnosed with breast cancer. She had 3 reoccurrences after and passed away 29 years later. Anyway,  I was tired of them anyway ;0  I will fit in those Chanel jackets a lot better Pup!! Haha
> I hope that haven't offended anyone with my forwardness. I just want to take this moment to say that we are all amazing women and we need to take care of ourselves - however that translates to each one of us!!


The boots are fabulous! Practical and cool, a tough combo. Congrats to you on your surgical decision, I hope you have a quick recovery. I am definitely a believer in working with what we were born with. And there are so many push up bra styles these days that if you need to fill out a sweater or two, it's not hard to do!  


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good for you freckles! Take care of yourself. I am a breast oncologist and my mother and several aunts died of breast cancer. They are difficult choices to make for anyone. Everyone has to do what they think is best for them. I have already decided that if it happens I'm getting new B cups so I can wear those little spaghetti strap dresses that I haven't worn since age ten. I go for my MRI this weekend and for the past two years I needed biopsies/ surgeries so I'm praying for an uneventful year. I wish you a speedy recovery and continued good health.


My hat is off to you, what an amazing profession. My wonderful MIL passed from Breast Cancer shortly after DH and I were married. We were very close, I think of her nearly every day since DD has inherited much of her beauty.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Gorgeous! I have always loved Manolos, they are the most comfortable and elegant high heel. These are such a lovely color combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, although I still managed to fill the shoe budget with other options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boots are fabulous! Practical and cool, a tough combo. Congrats to you on your surgical decision, I hope you have a quick recovery. I am definitely a believer in working with what we were born with. And there are so many push up bra styles these days that if you need to fill out a sweater or two, it's not hard to do!
> 
> 
> 
> My hat is off to you, what an amazing profession. My wonderful MIL passed from Breast Cancer shortly after DH and I were married. We were very close, I think of her nearly every day since DD has inherited much of her beauty.




How lovely that your DD reminds you of your MIL. Life is so miraculous. I'm fortunate to be very close with my MIL, too.


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies you need these boots!! Both pairs!
> But the LV ones are selling FAST!! They run true to size I promise. They are a little stuff at first. I wore them in Chicago one day and broke them in. Not bad at all. The SW should show up tomorrow. I think they can translate spiffy or casual!!! They also run true to size and are SO comfortable!!!
> Btw ladies I am going to be around a lot this week!! I had my breast implants removed this morning. And I am so happy. I turn 45 next year. This is the year my mom was diagnosed with breast cancer. She had 3 reoccurrences after and passed away 29 years later. Anyway,  I was tired of them anyway ;0  I will fit in those Chanel jackets a lot better Pup!! Haha
> I hope that haven't offended anyone with my forwardness. I just want to take this moment to say that we are all amazing women and we need to take care of ourselves - however that translates to each one of us!!



Take care of yourself Freckles!! 

While you're resting up, perhaps you can choose what will be the next Cafe group purchase since we're all shopping for shoes/boots at the moment  Or maybe we all need a new lipstick...


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> ah well, I'm glad you left it for me! I wore it today and it's great, those pockets are so handy and I don't have anything like it. Sounds like you found some great stuff too. It is amazing what you can buy within one exotic CDC unit, I think I got all my stuff in the last few days for just under that!
> 
> I am just starting to adopt a formula and I'm trying to find fun pieces that work to keep it from feeling too like a uniform. How are you going to mix things up? Just curious, I love my edited wardrobe-it's just that I love fashion and I find myself wanting so many things that just don't suit my lifestyle. Yesterday, the SAs at the DVN shop were showing me so many sexy, sheer and skimpy things and I was like, wait a minute-I do not have the lifestyle for this at all! But it was fun to pretend for a moment.



I totally get loving fashion that doesn't suit the lifestyle. At one point my closet looked like someone who either was always at a cocktail party or living in the streets. ( Sounds like a call girl) Nothing real to wear! My journey has been all over the place. After buying many gorgeous designer items and not wearing them because I was either uncomfortable or afraid of damaging things at work, I went cold turkey and stopped buying anything that I didn't feel great in and or couldn't launder myself. It was hard but I told myself that I didn't have to own it to appreciate it . I know I've said it in the past so I don't mean to be boring but for me that meant lots of Rick Owens, AnnD, Helmut Lang ( the original and the new)...distinctive, fashionable, edgy and disheveled cool worked for me and my job. DVN works because it satisfies my love of  exotic textiles and I can fit pieces onto my formula. Lately I'm getting tired of the leather leggings and wrapped draped tees and sweaters so I'm mixing in new shapes for pants like the wide leg chino, dropped rise pants and a few skirts. I try not to buy anything that doesn't work with existing items and shoes but am trying to be more polished. I feel like I need to grow up a bit  I'm loving the Japanese designers that I used to look at only for a special piece now and then with a new eye for the pieces I can wear easily. I'm still figuring it out but I think it's working. 
The lash extensions sound fab, I hope you are getting used to them!



Moirai said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> MrsO, thanks for your additional info on the lash extensions. They must be so pretty.
> 
> Kyokei, like Dharma posted, please feel free to use us for opinions.
> 
> Pocketbook Pup, those grey and burgundy Manolo sounds lovely. Will you wear them with your Chanel?
> 
> Fab, how was the parade with your family?
> 
> The only purchase I made this weekend is a Vince silk sleeveless top on sale. The only deal I'm keeping an eye out for are black leather leggings/pants. I'm not quite sure how they will look on me, but they sure look great on others.
> 
> Hi to everyone else! Have a great upcoming Monday!



Moirai, I admire your resolve!!



Kyokei said:


> MrsOwen, my next purchase is a Chanel bag, but after that I plan to try to ask my SA about a H bag Ive got my eye on the Evelyne, if its possible to get one, but would really like to see how it looks on me first. My only concern about this bag (outside of if it would look good on me or not) is the closure... I also really like the Herbag.  I am usually good at resisting temptations, at least if it isnt something I wouldnt have gone for otherwise. I have never returned an item as of yet and have no purchase regrets so at least thats something. I try not to make impulsive buying decisions. Everything needs its place in my life and needs to be something I will use often otherwise I will not buy it. There are certain items that are very hard to resist for me though. Currently H scarves.
> 
> I actually took my LV backpack out today! Its been getting tons of use and the BB size is not that common I think only flagship stores got it. I have yet to see another one in action. Apparently they are reissuing a similar design with a price increase so I am very glad I got it when I did. I cant wait to see your new scarves as well!
> 
> Moirai, please show us the Vince top!
> 
> To Dharma and Moirai and everyone else who might be interested: here are the Manolo boots I already own and the pair of boots my LV SA contacted me about. They aren't exactly the same, but similar enough in style I think. I am sure I've mentioned it before here but after a shoe size change I've had to start my shoe collection from scratch, so I try not to buy anything too similar to others at this point.



I think they are different looking but offer a similar function. To me that's not a bad thing. If you wear your short black boots 4 or 5 days a week, I think you should get them. I've always read that it's not good to wear the same shoes often, your feet are healthier when you change it up. ( that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it) If you only wear the Manolos once a week, you could probably pass if you have other more pressing needs in your shoe wardrobe. Replacing shoes due to a size change can be daunting. 
MrsO is correct I had bad luck with the Evelyn. I resisted for the longest time because of the H but caved when I fell in love with Etain, and thought it would be a great city bag.Unfortunately after one use, the strap buckle was killing my shoulder blade and it just didn't feel like "me". I felt like an Evelyn poser lol. I think I would be more of a Massai cut girl if I had the energy to find one


----------



## dharma

Just wanted to share this  "heart"  with all of you


----------



## Fabfashion

dharma said:


> Just wanted to share this  "heart"  with all of you



Oh my, lovely pic of your adorable pups., dharma. I just went awww...


----------



## Fabfashion

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good for you freckles! Take care of yourself. I am a breast oncologist and my mother and several aunts died of breast cancer. They are difficult choices to make for anyone. Everyone has to do what they think is best for them. I have already decided that if it happens I'm getting new B cups so I can wear those little spaghetti strap dresses that I haven't worn since age ten. I go for my MRI this weekend and for the past two years I needed biopsies/ surgeries so I'm praying for an uneventful year. I wish you a speedy recovery and continued good health.



That's a wonderful thing you do, pocketbook pup. My 83 years old mom is a survivor of cervical and 3 times bowel cancer. I cannot thank you enough for the work and care that you and all the oncologists do everyday.


----------



## Moirai

Hi everyone! 

Kyokei, Both boots are cool, and I agree with everyone else that they are different enough to own both, but you really have to like the LV boots since there are so many options available. Definitely try them on so you will not regret passing them up. What a coincidence that Freckles bought the same boots. I had to laugh when I saw her post. I haven't received the Vince top yet but will post a pic if I keep them; thanks for your interest. I have an Evelyne Clemence Etain and use it mainly when I need a cross body bag. The open top does make it less secure, but I usually place a scarf on top of my stuff or place my wallet in a zippered pouch that cannot be easily removed. You really need to try on the bag to get a feel for it. The Herbag is a nice option but like you I worry about the canvas getting dirty.

Pocketbook Pup, I love your Manolos. They look gorgeous and sexy on you. And perfect match with SC bag, a beautiful shade of red. I wonder why it's being discontinued. 

Freckles, Great cool boots! What a coincident seeing your and Kyokei's pics. Take care of yourself and speedy recovery!

Dharma, Thanks for the pic of your adorable babies. It is such a sweet photo.

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I thought I'd just share this with the cafe and not the wider audience. My birthday present from DH. A new farandole. I'm usually in Paris for my birthday but I went early this year. We are headed to our neighborhood bistro so I can pretend I'm there and drink a toast to my beloved Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199591


Hi Pocketbook Pup that Farandole looks great on you.
I too thought I might like to add one to my Christmas list but DH is not very keen on it on me. Once he probably has better taste than I do I am deferring to his better judgement.
He thought it looked too chunky on me and not "elegant" enough.  Quite funny as i would not describe myself as elegant anyway.
Love your photo of it though, think I might petition DH with it and say hey but it just looks great !!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Capritrotteur, so nice to see you stop by! Hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving if you celebrated! Please pop by again soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday, Pocketbook Pup! You wear the farandole so beautifully! Happy to be twin with you, mine is a 120. Viva la France!
> 
> Hi Kyokei, Madam, gracekelly, MrsO, Pirula and everyone else!
> 
> Didn't have a chance to do any online shopping yet. May be tomorrow. Saw several Carmen key rings on H.com. So tempted. Although not quite sure how to hang it on my purse as a charm. Hmm. Also met 2 GFs for lunch yesterday and one was wearing the Sieste au Paradis cw 14. It's darker than I anticipated. Not sure how it'll look on me. She was wearing it over an almost BE dress and a black jacket and tied it in a way that showed a lot of the dark part. Will have to try it in person one day. Then our other GF has the b/w Boulevard CSGM. Very nice! It'd be perfect for an everyday shawl. Haven't seen one at the store and am not sure if the one that's b/w and red would be better for me. Must investigate.
> 
> What everyone has planned for this weekend? DH and I are taking our DDs to the Santa Claus parade for the first time this Sunday. It's expected to be cold so I'll bring hot chocolate in a thermos. My DDs actually saw Santa on Thursday night already though. We were at a neighborhood mall briefly and they wanted to check if Santa came already. Sure enough he was there and they had their picture taken with Santa. The best part...no line up!
> 
> Good night, ladies.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Hi Fab thanks for the welcome back.
I love the Carmen's too.
I have seen people thread them through the straps and hang them at the side of their bags as charms.
The Santa parade sounds really fun, hope you all had a great time.  I am sure DD's were adorable when they met Santa too, so nice to see their excitement.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Moirai said:


> Good morning Cafe!
> 
> Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!
> 
> CapriTrotteur, Welcome to the Cafe!
> 
> Fab, have fun at the parade tomorrow. Great idea and smart thinking with the hot chocolate. Your girlfriends sound so stylish. It's nice to have friends to share your H passion. I too enjoy having lunch with my best girlfriends whom l've known since elementary school. But none of them are into H, so fortunately for me I don't get tempted
> 
> Kyokei, hope you have a wonderful dinner at your favorite restaurant.
> 
> Freckles, how's Chicago? Did you stop by the H store?
> 
> MrsO, Happy pre-birthday! Please post your purchases, would love to see them. Let us know how you like the lash extensions. I've never tried them but they do make the eyes prettier if one selects the natural looking ones.
> 
> Not much out-of-the-house activity for me today. Just enjoying time with my family.
> 
> Hello MadamB, Pirula, dharma, gracekelly, Mindi, Pocketbook Pup, and everyone else!


Hi Moirai thanks for the welcome back too, looking forward to catching up with everyone's news, but this thread are moves fast!
Hope your family time was enjoyable.


----------



## EmileH

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi Pocketbook Pup that Farandole looks great on you.
> 
> I too thought I might like to add one to my Christmas list but DH is not very keen on it on me. Once he probably has better taste than I do I am deferring to his better judgement.
> 
> He thought it looked too chunky on me and not "elegant" enough.  Quite funny as i would not describe myself as elegant anyway.
> 
> Love your photo of it though, think I might petition DH with it and say hey but it just looks great !!




Thank you. The photo was terrible. I wore a jacket over that tight sweater but the the necklace wouldn't have shown in the photo if I put the jacket on. Have you tried the necklace? It's quite delicate looking but it is well made and substantial. I just ventured into the Hermes silver pieces. I had Tiffany for years. I can tell you that now my Tiffany feels kind of junky in comparison. Here's another photo of how I wore it. I. Trying to channel MYH here. Mine is a 120 and I could have shortened it a it with this outfit but I didn't take the time. You should try it if you haven't.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. The photo was terrible. I wore a jacket over that tight sweater but the the necklace wouldn't have shown in the photo if I put the jacket on. Have you tried the necklace? It's quite delicate looking but it is well made and substantial. I just ventured into the Hermes silver pieces. I had Tiffany for years. I can tell you that now my Tiffany feels kind of junky in comparison. Here's another photo of how I wore it. I. Trying to channel MYH here. Mine is a 120 and I could have shortened it a it with this outfit but I didn't take the time. You should try it if you haven't.
> View attachment 3202314



Both Farandole and scarf look fabulous on you. Good to hear about the quality of H silver. I am eyeing this necklace, but not sure if I would like 120 or 160 cm. I read 160 can get heavy. Planning on trying at the store the next time I'm there.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Both Farandole and scarf look fabulous on you. Good to hear about the quality of H silver. I am eyeing this necklace, but not sure if I would like 120 or 160 cm. I read 160 can get heavy. Planning on trying at the store the next time I'm there.




Definitely try it on to be sure.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good for you freckles! Take care of yourself. I am a breast oncologist and my mother and several aunts died of breast cancer. They are difficult choices to make for anyone. Everyone has to do what they think is best for them. I have already decided that if it happens I'm getting new B cups so I can wear those little spaghetti strap dresses that I haven't worn since age ten. I go for my MRI this weekend and for the past two years I needed biopsies/ surgeries so I'm praying for an uneventful year. I wish you a speedy recovery and continued good health.




Thank you Pup. You make me feel even more certain I did the right thing
Yep I also had a great aunt who had ovarian and a great aunt who had breast. Both died from their cancers. I need to go back for more genetic testing. We do not have the BRCA 1 or 2 mutations. But I'm sure there is a familial gene. I do MRI's every year too! 
I hope you don't need any biopsies or surgeries ever again!! 
And I am back to a B I think..... Time will tell... 
I'm feeling well.. My right side got banged up and is sore. I am icing right now! I do love my Doc though. He is darling! Kind of like you grandfather or uncle [emoji2]
Have a great day!! 
Ps my DH knows I want that jacket for Xmas!! I hope I get it!! [emoji12]


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Freckles, hope you have a quick recovery!  More reason to buy another one or two Chanel jackets.







MrsOwen3 said:


> Take care of yourself Freckles!!
> 
> 
> 
> While you're resting up, perhaps you can choose what will be the next Cafe group purchase since we're all shopping for shoes/boots at the moment  Or maybe we all need a new lipstick...







dharma said:


> Gorgeous! I have always loved Manolos, they are the most comfortable and elegant high heel. These are such a lovely color combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, although I still managed to fill the shoe budget with other options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boots are fabulous! Practical and cool, a tough combo. Congrats to you on your surgical decision, I hope you have a quick recovery. I am definitely a believer in working with what we were born with. And there are so many push up bra styles these days that if you need to fill out a sweater or two, it's not hard to do!
> 
> 
> 
> My hat is off to you, what an amazing profession. My wonderful MIL passed from Breast Cancer shortly after DH and I were married. We were very close, I think of her nearly every day since DD has inherited much of her beauty.







Moirai said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Kyokei, Both boots are cool, and I agree with everyone else that they are different enough to own both, but you really have to like the LV boots since there are so many options available. Definitely try them on so you will not regret passing them up. What a coincidence that Freckles bought the same boots. I had to laugh when I saw her post. I haven't received the Vince top yet but will post a pic if I keep them; thanks for your interest. I have an Evelyne Clemence Etain and use it mainly when I need a cross body bag. The open top does make it less secure, but I usually place a scarf on top of my stuff or place my wallet in a zippered pouch that cannot be easily removed. You really need to try on the bag to get a feel for it. The Herbag is a nice option but like you I worry about the canvas getting dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> Pocketbook Pup, I love your Manolos. They look gorgeous and sexy on you. And perfect match with SC bag, a beautiful shade of red. I wonder why it's being discontinued.
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles, Great cool boots! What a coincident seeing your and Kyokei's pics. Take care of yourself and speedy recovery!
> 
> 
> 
> Dharma, Thanks for the pic of your adorable babies. It is such a sweet photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone else.




Thank you ladies!
When I go to NY I will definitely look for new lipstick for us!! I'm finding it difficult to get into the deep plum colors unless they have a hit of brown... The pinks aren't for my coloring. 
I did find a Bobbi Brown that I love. It is called Rum raisin or maybe just raisin? Very moisturizing. It is a staple for sure. I'm pretty sure it's been around awhile. I also like blackberry. But you have to be prepared to go 90's!!!


----------



## Freckles1

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi Moirai thanks for the welcome back too, looking forward to catching up with everyone's news, but this thread are moves fast!
> 
> Hope your family time was enjoyable.




Hello CapriTrotter!! Hope your Thanksgiving was great!!


----------



## Freckles1

dharma said:


> Just wanted to share this  "heart"  with all of you




Precious babies Dharma!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Thank you Pup. You make me feel even more certain I did the right thing
> Yep I also had a great aunt who had ovarian and a great aunt who had breast. Both died from their cancers. I need to go back for more genetic testing. We do not have the BRCA 1 or 2 mutations. But I'm sure there is a familial gene. I do MRI's every year too!
> I hope you don't need any biopsies or surgeries ever again!!
> And I am back to a B I think..... Time will tell...
> I'm feeling well.. My right side got banged up and is sore. I am icing right now! I do love my Doc though. He is darling! Kind of like you grandfather or uncle [emoji2]
> Have a great day!!
> Ps my DH knows I want that jacket for Xmas!! I hope I get it!! [emoji12]




Which exact jacket is the one you want? I wonder if it will go on sale soon. 

Yes ice is your friend for now. It really helps. You are a smart and strong woman. Yayyyy for you! Sending you hugs today. Rest.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Which exact jacket is the one you want? I wonder if it will go on sale soon.
> 
> Yes ice is your friend for now. It really helps. You are a smart and strong woman. Yayyyy for you! Sending you hugs today. Rest.




It is from the cruise collection. I don't know the exact name. It's $4700. Black with epaulettes?? It's fantastic!!


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles1 said:


> It is from the cruise collection. I don't know the exact name. It's $4700. Black with epaulettes?? It's fantastic!!



That's a good price.  I love epaulettes!  They give you a nice shoulder and the rest of you looks slimmer   I have been researching past seasons and have come to the conclusion that the way that Kaiser Karl can pump out so many collections for Chanel, collections for himself and Fendi is that there are certain silhouettes that are continually rotated through the collections.  These are usually the ones that are the most popular with people like ourselves who are looking for longevity and good style.  The bottom line is that you can find "vintage aka a few years old"  jackets that are extremely similar what is on the runway currently.  Some years are particularly good versus others.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Tuesday, ladies!

After all the chat on boots, I'm planning to check out LV boots next week. The store is just a few doors down from H. I haven't gone in in years. Now I only buy LV mens wallet and key case for DH every few years. I'm also interested in the Staurt Weitzman over the knee boots. Does anyone have the 5050 and the Reseve? I can't tell what's the difference from the website. Would love to hear your thoughts on these boots. Their store is across the street from H so I'm hoping to check out both LV & SW. 

CapriTrotteur and Moirai, you should definitely try on the Farandole. The quality of H silver is just superb, it feels substantial and doesn't tarnish. I was just at the store yesterday where my GF bought a Galop GM. My Tiffany pieces are lighter weight and feel more flimsy for a lack of a better word. I love my Farandole and Parade necklaces. 

Moirai, 160 cm is definitely heavier. It also depends on where you want the bottom of the necklace to hit when you wear it single loop and double loops. For my 120, I prefer to wear it long with the toggle dropping down at the front for a different look. The Santa parade was so much fun! Thanks for asking. It was cold but not too cold so we all had a great time. A couple of towns nearby are having their parade this coming weekend and we may take DDs to another one if the weather is nice. 

Pocketbook Pup, love how you wear your Farandole with the scarf! How do you tie the scarf may I ask? I'm terrible even with the Knot app. 

Freckles, hope you're feeling better today. 

Hi to everyone! Have a great day!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. The photo was terrible. I wore a jacket over that tight sweater but the the necklace wouldn't have shown in the photo if I put the jacket on. Have you tried the necklace? It's quite delicate looking but it is well made and substantial. I just ventured into the Hermes silver pieces. I had Tiffany for years. I can tell you that now my Tiffany feels kind of junky in comparison. Here's another photo of how I wore it. I. Trying to channel MYH here. Mine is a 120 and I could have shortened it a it with this outfit but I didn't take the time. You should try it if you haven't.
> 
> View attachment 3202314



This looks great!  I love Hermes silver and once you get started...I have a 160 and yes it is heavier, but I wanted to be able to triple it or double it with a long piece hanging through the loop.  I happen to prefer the look of a long chain necklace right now.  I go in phases


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> That's a good price.  I love epaulettes!  They give you a nice shoulder and the rest of you looks slimmer   I have been researching past seasons and have come to the conclusion that the way that Kaiser Karl can pump out so many collections for Chanel, collections for himself and Fendi is that there are certain silhouettes that are continually rotated through the collections.  These are usually the ones that are the most popular with people like ourselves who are looking for longevity and good style.  The bottom line is that you can find "vintage aka a few years old"  jackets that are extremely similar what is on the runway currently.  Some years are particularly good versus others.




Well my husband would like that price better gracekelly!!!! Haha
You're right though. Karl keeps his favorites in rotation and that's good for us!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Well my husband would like that price better gracekelly!!!! Haha
> You're right though. Karl keeps his favorites in rotation and that's good for us!!



At this rate, I think we'll be all wearing TF lipstick, Farandole, Chanel jacket, LV boots and getting lash extensions in no time.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Giving Tuesday to the Cafe.
All of the e-mails I got today said that this is "giving Tuesday".  I think Hermes should give me a black box Constance with diamond hardware.
I saw the movie "Creed" today- it's excellent.  
My SA said something might be coming in for me in late December or January but did not say what year.
Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## gracekelly

Fabfashion said:


> At this rate, I think we'll be all wearing TF lipstick, Farandole, Chanel jacket, LV boots and getting lash extensions in no time.



Could be worse.  Though count me out on the lash extensions.  Fear of glue!



Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Giving Tuesday to the Cafe.
> All of the e-mails I got today said that this is "giving Tuesday".  I think Hermes should give me a black box Constance with diamond hardware.
> I saw the movie "Creed" today- it's excellent.
> My SA said something might be coming in for me in late December or January but did not say what year.
> Hope everyone is having a great day.



I have been of the opinion, for some time, that Hermes should give all of us something!


----------



## EmileH

Thanks for the compliments on the farandole everyone. I tied the scarf ala MyH. Fold in half, grab two diagonal corners to tie together and rotate so you have a point in front of you.

Long live Karl. And his jackets. 
Headed to Chanel cruise event.


----------



## Freckles1

Ladies here are the SW boots - DS took the pic....
	

		
			
		

		
	



They are very comfortable!!
Madam you always make me chuckle!!
Fab I like how you think!!
Happy evening ladies!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies here are the SW boots - DS took the pic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202758
> 
> They are very comfortable!!
> Madam you always make me chuckle!!
> Fab I like how you think!!
> Happy evening ladies!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies here are the SW boots - DS took the pic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202758
> 
> They are very comfortable!!
> Madam you always make me chuckle!!
> Fab I like how you think!!
> Happy evening ladies!!




Love them! I need brown boots...hmmmm...


----------



## Fabfashion

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the farandole everyone. I tied the scarf ala MyH. Fold in half, grab two diagonal corners to tie together and rotate so you have a point in front of you.
> 
> Long live Karl. And his jackets.
> Headed to Chanel cruise event.



Will try this knot, PP. Thanks!


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Giving Tuesday to the Cafe.
> All of the e-mails I got today said that this is "giving Tuesday".  I think Hermes should give me a black box Constance with diamond hardware.
> I saw the movie "Creed" today- it's excellent.
> My SA said something might be coming in for me in late December or January but did not say what year.
> Hope everyone is having a great day.



That's so H! Lol. Hope something special comes in for you soon, Madam. 

I often wonder why my SA never once put in 1 perfume sample whenever I purchased something at the store but I always received a few perfume samples in my package from H.com.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love them! I need brown boots...hmmmm...




They come in brown Pup!!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> They come in brown Pup!!!




I need to try them. Maybe Saturday. 

So the Chanel event was really fun and interesting. I'm new to this world. There were definitely a few beautiful people there strutting their stuff. But in general there were a wide variety of customers of all ages from 18-80 wearing various Chanel pieces of various years mixed with the rest of their wardrobes. Each person wore the pieces in their own unique way. And they all looked wonderful. It was cool to see people integrating the beautiful pieces into their lives. I no longer see Chanel as simply for 19 year old models in size 00. Living fashion. It was very cool. And really proof of Chanel and KL's genius.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I need to try them. Maybe Saturday.
> 
> So the Chanel event was really fun and interesting. I'm new to this world. There were definitely a few beautiful people there strutting their stuff. But in general there were a wide variety of customers of all ages from 18-80 wearing various Chanel pieces of various years mixed with the rest of their wardrobes. Each person wore the pieces in their own unique way. And they all looked wonderful. It was cool to see people integrating the beautiful pieces into their lives. I no longer see Chanel as simply for 19 year old models in size 00. Living fashion. It was very cool. And really proof of Chanel and KL's genius.




What Chanel  event & where?
I don't follow this thread much ...
Yet


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I need to try them. Maybe Saturday.
> 
> So the Chanel event was really fun and interesting. I'm new to this world. There were definitely a few beautiful people there strutting their stuff. But in general there were a wide variety of customers of all ages from 18-80 wearing various Chanel pieces of various years mixed with the rest of their wardrobes. Each person wore the pieces in their own unique way. And they all looked wonderful. It was cool to see people integrating the beautiful pieces into their lives. I no longer see Chanel as simply for 19 year old models in size 00. Living fashion. It was very cool. And really proof of Chanel and KL's genius.




Sounds fantastic!!! An event like this is always great people watching and the fashion statements would be so fun to see in person!!! Glad you had a good time!!


----------



## EmileH

Thanks freckles. Keren, I just went to my local Chanel boutique in Boston for their holiday party and trunk show of the cruise collection.


----------



## EmileH

Freckles, terrible photo but is this the jacket you want? It's lovely.


----------



## Moirai

Good morning, Cafe!

Keren, welcome to the Cafe!

Freckles, hope you are feeling better today. Yes, find us a lipstick! We could all post our lips with lip color on, haha, wouldn't that be funny? I have a Bobbi Brown lipstick from the metallic collection called Kir that is my staple. It's a brownish, dark red shade. Luckily I stocked up because I don't think they sell that collection anymore. And, LOVE your SW boots. You look hot in them!

Fab and gracekelly, thanks for the additional info on Farandole necklace. I am definitely going to try both lengths. What do you use to keep it polished? Connoisseurs silver polishing cloth?

MadamB, hope you get your H goody soon. Looking forward to seeing it. 

Pocketbook Pup, glad you had a wonderful time. It's so much fun to see others' style. The same outfit can look so different. 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hello, Café!  Speaking of lipsticks, Kat Von D has some very vibrant new colors, including a green one that exactly matches the color Malachite.  Does anyone like her line of makeup?


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Freckles, terrible photo but is this the jacket you want? It's lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203071




Yes!! Size 38!! Ready to pounce on that baby next Thursday!! NY here I come!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Yes!! Size 38!! Ready to pounce on that baby next Thursday!! NY here I come!!




Good luck! I'm sure you will get it. There were several in Boston. I didn't notice the sizes.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Wednesday! 

Freckles, you sure rock those boots! That  Chanel jacket is TDF! Please share mod pic when you get it. May be call  ahead just to make sure they have your size put aside for you. Have fun  in NYC!

Madam, have only sampled KvD lipsticks but not bought one  yet. My GF loves her whole line. Green lipstick, now that's taking  matching outfits to a whole new level. 

Welcome to the cafe, Karen16! Hope you come back to chat with us again soon. 

Moirai, I store my few silver jewelry in small ziplock bags. A trick I only learned last year--could have saved countless aggravation. It helps to slow down tarnishing. Just too bad that H necklaces come in beautiful display boxes. I use a blue silver polishing cloth from Tiffany to run down the pieces once in a while. Amazingly, the H pieces barely need any. They don't tarnish or very slowly. The SA that I spoke to on Monday said don't dip it in the silver cleaner, only use cloth. H store will also clean it for you.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Fabfashion

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I need to try them. Maybe Saturday.
> 
> So the Chanel event was really fun and interesting. I'm new to this world. There were definitely a few beautiful people there strutting their stuff. But in general there were a wide variety of customers of all ages from 18-80 wearing various Chanel pieces of various years mixed with the rest of their wardrobes. Each person wore the pieces in their own unique way. And they all looked wonderful. It was cool to see people integrating the beautiful pieces into their lives. I no longer see Chanel as simply for 19 year old models in size 00. Living fashion. It was very cool. And really proof of Chanel and KL's genius.



Sounds like fun, PP! Did you bring anything home? 

My GF went to an H event last night. There were caricature artist from Paris and servers dressed in black suit and wearing a big horse head mask. She said it was rather freaky seeing these servers.


----------



## Moirai

Fab, thanks for the ziplock bag tip; will keep that in mind. In regards to SW, I don't have 5050 or reserve boots, but from what I've seen, 5050 has a higher shaft, lower heel, and more rounded toe. The reserve seems like a slightly dressier version of 5050. I think it will come down to which best fits your height and calf size. Oh, that H mask is scary looking, but the rest of him looks good 

MadamB, sorry I don't own any Kat Von D makeup to offer comment.

Freckles, have a great time in NY. The Chanel jacket looks fabulous.


----------



## EmileH

Fabfashion said:


> Sounds like fun, PP! Did you bring anything home?
> 
> My GF went to an H event last night. There were caricature artist from Paris and servers dressed in black suit and wearing a big horse head mask. She said it was rather freaky seeing these servers.




Nothing last night but I'm working on something. 

The horse heads are creepy!!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> 
> Freckles, you sure rock those boots! That  Chanel jacket is TDF! Please share mod pic when you get it. May be call  ahead just to make sure they have your size put aside for you. Have fun  in NYC!
> 
> Madam, have only sampled KvD lipsticks but not bought one  yet. My GF loves her whole line. Green lipstick, now that's taking  matching outfits to a whole new level.
> 
> Welcome to the cafe, Karen16! Hope you come back to chat with us again soon.
> 
> Moirai, I store my few silver jewelry in small ziplock bags. A trick I only learned last year--could have saved countless aggravation. It helps to slow down tarnishing. Just too bad that H necklaces come in beautiful display boxes. I use a blue silver polishing cloth from Tiffany to run down the pieces once in a while. Amazingly, the H pieces barely need any. They don't tarnish or very slowly. The SA that I spoke to on Monday said don't dip it in the silver cleaner, only use cloth. H store will also clean it for you.
> 
> Hi to everyone else!



I have done the plastic bag trick with silver flatware.  It works!  On the H silver jewelry I use the cloth made to remove silver tarnish, never the liquid.  However, in my climate zone, I find it really does not tarnish that much if at all.  Other brands do tarnish so they are doing something very special to the H silver.


----------



## gracekelly

Fabfashion said:


> Sounds like fun, PP! Did you bring anything home?
> 
> My GF went to an H event last night. There were caricature artist from Paris and servers dressed in black suit and wearing a big horse head mask. She said it was rather freaky seeing these servers.



Yikes this looks like something from that craptoid Stanley Kubrick/Tom Cruise/Nicole Kidman movie Eyes Wide Shut.


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Sounds like fun, PP! Did you bring anything home?
> 
> My GF went to an H event last night. There were caricature artist from Paris and servers dressed in black suit and wearing a big horse head mask. She said it was rather freaky seeing these servers.




Oh my!! I don't like that horse head one bit!!
Creepy!!


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> Yikes this looks like something from that craptoid Stanley Kubrick/Tom Cruise/Nicole Kidman movie Eyes Wide Shut.




There you go!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Moirai said:


> Oh, that H mask is scary looking, but the rest of him looks good





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nothing last night but I'm working on something.
> 
> The horse heads are creepy!!!!





gracekelly said:


> Yikes this looks like something from that craptoid Stanley Kubrick/Tom Cruise/Nicole Kidman movie Eyes Wide Shut.





Freckles1 said:


> Oh my!! I don't like that horse head one bit!!
> Creepy!!



I don't know whether the intent was to scare the customers into buying H or run from the store. 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Pepper

gracekelly said:


> I have done the plastic bag trick with silver flatware.  It works!  On the H silver jewelry I use the cloth made to remove silver tarnish, never the liquid.  However, in my climate zone, I find it really does not tarnish that much if at all.  Other brands do tarnish so they are doing something very special to the H silver.



I have used regular toothpaste to get tarnish off of silver, not sure if this is a bad idea but it works?  Admittedly, I am not known for my silver-maintenance skills.....


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> I don't know whether the intent was to scare the customers into buying H or run from the store.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Run fast!!!

Here are the LV boots!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




I am a 6.5/36.5


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Run fast!!!
> 
> Here are the LV boots!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203522
> View attachment 3203523
> 
> I am a 6.5/36.5




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Fabfashion

Pepper said:


> I have used regular toothpaste to get tarnish off of silver, not sure if this is a bad idea but it works?  Admittedly, I am not known for my silver-maintenance skills.....



Hi Karen, welcome to the cafe! 

Toothpaste is fine for silver but I've read that whitening toothpaste is not recommended although I don't know why that is. The first time I cleaned my Tiffany bracelet, I used toothpaste and tooth brush. Big mistake! The brush left fine scratch marks. I only learned later that silver is so soft so one should avoid using brushes. No problem with polishing cloth though.


----------



## EmileH

Cafe, I just had the most incredible experience that I'm sure you guys will understand. Without outing anyone, one of you Pm'ed me to ask if I knew a former tpfer here in Boston. Turns out, I know her very well and did not know that she's one of us. I haven't seen her in maybe 6-7 years, well before I was addicted to Hermes. So now here we are exchanging emails about the mothership and the quest for bags and all of that. Too funny. I feel just a little less abnormal in my Hermes addiction today. There is a kindred spirit close by. [emoji4]


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Run fast!!!
> 
> Here are the LV boots!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203522
> View attachment 3203523
> 
> I am a 6.5/36.5



Love 'em!!!


----------



## rainneday

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cafe, I just had the most incredible experience that I'm sure you guys will understand. Without outing anyone, one of you Pm'ed me to ask if I knew a former tpfer here in Boston. Turns out, I know her very well and did not know that she's one of us. I haven't seen her in maybe 6-7 years, well before I was addicted to Hermes. So now here we are exchanging emails about the mothership and the quest for bags and all of that. Too funny. I feel just a little less abnormal in my Hermes addiction today. There is a kindred spirit close by. [emoji4]




How sweet! Pure Serendipity!   

I don't know that it is possible for me to catch up with this thread  I hope that you all had a lovely and relaxing Thanksgiving holiday (if you celebrate). 

We had four days together as a family, which has become a rare occurrence for us since we moved here. We spent Thanksgiving day at home playing board games, I made enchiladas with mole sauce for everyone but myself (it's ok, DH made some special foods that were safe for me, including an amazing lactose & gluten free cheesecake in a cupI will snap a pic the next time he makes it!), another day we drove up to Sebastopol and Santa Rosa and walked around/shopped , one day we stayed local, and our farthest adventure was the day that we drove to the Old Town in Sacramento. So, it was a busy 4 days, but worth it. 

I did hunt down a pair of the Chanel espadrilles that I had been searching for!  I will attach a pic. Our Black Friday shopping was minimal, my biggest score was a pair of $5 cloth espadrilles at Nordstrom Rack, I should take a pic of those too, they were such a super good deal. I ordered a few things online that are not here yet.

I've missed this thread. Hopefully I can set some time aside tonight and come back to read up about what is going on with everyone!


----------



## Pepper

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Karen, welcome to the cafe!
> 
> Toothpaste is fine for silver but I've read that whitening toothpaste is not recommended although I don't know why that is. The first time I cleaned my Tiffany bracelet, I used toothpaste and tooth brush. Big mistake! The brush left fine scratch marks. I only learned later that silver is so soft so one should avoid using brushes. No problem with polishing cloth though.



Thanks!  (I'm not Karen though....)  
Sorry to hear about the brush marks.  Hopefully over time they will just blend and be part of that wonderful patina that real silver gets.  Or that is what I tell myself anyway, when my silver bracelet gets scratches....
I suspect that the whitening toothpastes have some abrasive in them.  So I would stick with the boring old-fashioned ones if I were to try this in a pinch.


----------



## Pepper

PP, your kindred spirit is here and I too was so delighted to reconnect with you today, after a 2+ year hiatus from tPF.  Thank you for reaching out!


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> Run fast!!!
> Here are the LV boots!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203522
> View attachment 3203523
> 
> I am a 6.5/36.5





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cafe, I just had the most incredible experience that I'm sure you guys will understand. Without outing anyone, one of you Pm'ed me to ask if I knew a former tpfer here in Boston. Turns out, I know her very well and did not know that she's one of us. I haven't seen her in maybe 6-7 years, well before I was addicted to Hermes. So now here we are exchanging emails about the mothership and the quest for bags and all of that. Too funny. I feel just a little less abnormal in my Hermes addiction today. There is a kindred spirit close by. [emoji4]





rainneday said:


> How sweet! Pure Serendipity!
> I don't know that it is possible for me to catch up with this thread  I hope that you all had a lovely and relaxing Thanksgiving holiday (if you celebrate).
> We had four days together as a family, which has become a rare occurrence for us since we moved here. We spent Thanksgiving day at home playing board games, I made enchiladas with mole sauce for everyone but myself (it's ok, DH made some special foods that were safe for me, including an amazing lactose & gluten free cheesecake in a cupI will snap a pic the next time he makes it!), another day we drove up to Sebastopol and Santa Rosa and walked around/shopped , one day we stayed local, and our farthest adventure was the day that we drove to the Old Town in Sacramento. So, it was a busy 4 days, but worth it.
> I did hunt down a pair of the Chanel espadrilles that I had been searching for!  I will attach a pic. Our Black Friday shopping was minimal, my biggest score was a pair of $5 cloth espadrilles at Nordstrom Rack, I should take a pic of those too, they were such a super good deal. I ordered a few things online that are not here yet.
> I've missed this thread. Hopefully I can set some time aside tonight and come back to read up about what is going on with everyone!



Freckles, your boots are fabulous! I wonder if Kyokei had the chance to try these on. These are the same ones she interested in.

PbP, what a lovely surprise, and wonderful too to be reconnected with a friend who shares your love for H.

Rainneday, glad you had a wonderful time with your family.  I love your Chanel! And, yes, show us your NR find.


----------



## Moirai

Pepper said:


> PP, your kindred spirit is here and I too was so delighted to reconnect with you today, after a 2+ year hiatus from tPF.  Thank you for reaching out!



Hi Pepper! Welcome back! How wonderful for you and PbP!


----------



## EmileH

Pepper said:


> PP, your kindred spirit is here and I too was so delighted to reconnect with you today, after a 2+ year hiatus from tPF.  Thank you for reaching out!




Woohoo! So glad I'm not alone in this crazy addiction. And we reconnected over it.


----------



## Pepper

Thank you guys for the warm welcome as I reacquaint myself with this site and its format.  It's been a long time, but I used to be a very active member in the H subform.  Time flies.  PbP, I hope to see you soon!


----------



## gracekelly

Pepper said:


> Thank you guys for the warm welcome as I reacquaint myself with this site and its format.  It's been a long time, but I used to be a very active member in the H subform.  Time flies.  PbP, I hope to see you soon!



Always ready for the Raisinette!


----------



## Fabfashion

Pepper said:


> Thanks!  (I'm not Karen though....)
> Sorry to hear about the brush marks.  Hopefully over time they will just blend and be part of that wonderful patina that real silver gets.  Or that is what I tell myself anyway, when my silver bracelet gets scratches....
> I suspect that the whitening toothpastes have some abrasive in them.  So I would stick with the boring old-fashioned ones if I were to try this in a pinch.



Sorry, Pepper! I was typing on my iphone and got the new and returning members mixed up. Welcome back! Such sweet story that you reconnected with your friend over tPF. I met some wonderful members here that become friends in real life.


----------



## Fabfashion

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cafe, I just had the most incredible experience that I'm sure you guys will understand. Without outing anyone, one of you Pm'ed me to ask if I knew a former tpfer here in Boston. Turns out, I know her very well and did not know that she's one of us. I haven't seen her in maybe 6-7 years, well before I was addicted to Hermes. So now here we are exchanging emails about the mothership and the quest for bags and all of that. Too funny. I feel just a little less abnormal in my Hermes addiction today. There is a kindred spirit close by. [emoji4]



That's wonderful, PP! So nice to have friends nearby that also share your love for H.


----------



## Fabfashion

rainneday said:


> How sweet! Pure Serendipity!
> 
> I don't know that it is possible for me to catch up with this thread  I hope that you all had a lovely and relaxing Thanksgiving holiday (if you celebrate).
> 
> We had four days together as a family, which has become a rare occurrence for us since we moved here. We spent Thanksgiving day at home playing board games, I made enchiladas with mole sauce for everyone but myself (it's ok, DH made some special foods that were safe for me, including an amazing lactose & gluten free cheesecake in a cupI will snap a pic the next time he makes it!), another day we drove up to Sebastopol and Santa Rosa and walked around/shopped , one day we stayed local, and our farthest adventure was the day that we drove to the Old Town in Sacramento. So, it was a busy 4 days, but worth it.
> 
> I did hunt down a pair of the Chanel espadrilles that I had been searching for!  I will attach a pic. Our Black Friday shopping was minimal, my biggest score was a pair of $5 cloth espadrilles at Nordstrom Rack, I should take a pic of those too, they were such a super good deal. I ordered a few things online that are not here yet.
> 
> I've missed this thread. Hopefully I can set some time aside tonight and come back to read up about what is going on with everyone!



rainneday, love the Chanel espadrilles! It's been a week of shoes and boots here on the cafe. Before you know it, you'll be ordering LV, Manolo and Stuart Weitzman boots and shoes. And don't forget a Chanel jacket too.  Would love to see your score from Nordstrom Rack. Last spring I found a pair of 1 penny shoes at NR and my jaw nearly dropped when the girl rang it up at 1 cent. 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Always ready for the Raisinette!




Thank you gracekelly for working your magic!


----------



## Pepper

Leave it to The Red Queen to sleuth it out!


----------



## rainneday

Fabfashion said:


> rainneday, love the Chanel espadrilles! It's been a week of shoes and boots here on the cafe. Before you know it, you'll be ordering LV, Manolo and Stuart Weitzman boots and shoes. And don't forget a Chanel jacket too. Would love to see your score from Nordstrom Rack. Last spring I found a pair of 1 penny shoes at NR and my jaw nearly dropped when the girl rang it up at 1 cent.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Thank you, Fab!  Oooh boy maybe I should stay away  I do need a Chanel jacket actually, I am thinking more along the lines of a long jacket/coat style. It will have to wait until next year though. I can't wait to see what you all were discussing regarding shoes and jackets!  

I would flip if I found a penny item! That is awesome! 



Moirai said:


> Rainneday, glad you had a wonderful time with your family.  I love your Chanel! And, yes, show us your NR find.



Hi, Moirai  Thank you! I will take some pics tomorrow in the good daylight. 



Pepper said:


> Thank you guys for the warm welcome as I reacquaint myself with this site and its format.  It's been a long time, but I used to be a very active member in the H subform.  Time flies.  PbP, I hope to see you soon!



Welcome back, Pepper! 

I wish I had some friends who were into H, in my area... they must be out there somewhere...


ETA, Did any of you happen upon this post in the shopping forum? http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29516234&postcount=7655  $1.70!!! Amazing.


----------



## Pirula

Pepper said:


> PP, your kindred spirit is here and I too was so delighted to reconnect with you today, after a 2+ year hiatus from tPF.  Thank you for reaching out!



Welcome (back) pepper!


----------



## Pepper

Thank you!


----------



## MSO13

hi Cafe, I'm having a very busy week but just had to share my Tyger shawl with you all. This was my birthday gift from DH and the cats [emoji76]

hope you're all having a great week!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> hi Cafe, I'm having a very busy week but just had to share my Tyger shawl with you all. This was my birthday gift from DH and the cats [emoji76]
> 
> hope you're all having a great week!
> 
> View attachment 3204572




Happy birthday! That's so perfect with your bag!


----------



## katekluet

Happy birthday! The cats and DH made a great choice. We are twins! It will look good with your camel coat.


----------



## Pirula

MrsOwen3 said:


> hi Cafe, I'm having a very busy week but just had to share my Tyger shawl with you all. This was my birthday gift from DH and the cats [emoji76]
> 
> hope you're all having a great week!
> 
> View attachment 3204572




This is gorgeous!  The colorway I would have had were I not a high contrast Winter!   It's most perfect with your bag too.  Happy Birthday!


----------



## Pepper

MrsOwen3 said:


> hi Cafe, I'm having a very busy week but just had to share my Tyger shawl with you all. This was my birthday gift from DH and the cats [emoji76]
> 
> hope you're all having a great week!
> 
> View attachment 3204572



Beautiful combination!  The DH and cats did well!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Craftsman rejecting a special order:  a portrait


----------



## Kyokei

Hello cafe! Sorry for the sudden absence, things have been hectic.

I am out right now waiting for dinner reservations but in the meantime wanted to let you all know I think I decided to pass up on the Louis Vuitton boots. I loved them but they don't zip up or have sides made for easy slipping on and off which is usually a deal breaker for me...

But I did get a nice pair of knee high Jimmy Choo boots today.

Hope everyone is well and I will catch up when I am home!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> hi Cafe, I'm having a very busy week but just had to share my Tyger shawl with you all. This was my birthday gift from DH and the cats [emoji76]
> 
> hope you're all having a great week!
> 
> View attachment 3204572



Happy Birthday, MrsO!!! 

The shawl looks wonderful on you and complement your K perfectly! Your DH and kitties have great taste.


----------



## Fabfashion

Kyokei said:


> Hello cafe! Sorry for the sudden absence, things have been hectic.
> 
> I am out right now waiting for dinner reservations but in the meantime wanted to let you all know I think I decided to pass up on the Louis Vuitton boots. I loved them but they don't zip up or have sides made for easy slipping on and off which is usually a deal breaker for me...
> 
> But I did get a nice pair of knee high Jimmy Choo boots today.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and I will catch up when I am home!



Hi Kyokei, would love to see those JC knee high boots! I saw a pair of leopard prints JC heels on sale today but decided to pass. I love heels but now that my feet are between sizes I need either ankle straps or t-straps or the heels would slip.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Craftsman rejecting a special order:  a portrait



Thanks for the chuckle, Madam!


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Hello cafe! Sorry for the sudden absence, things have been hectic.
> 
> I am out right now waiting for dinner reservations but in the meantime wanted to let you all know I think I decided to pass up on the Louis Vuitton boots. I loved them but they don't zip up or have sides made for easy slipping on and off which is usually a deal breaker for me...
> 
> But I did get a nice pair of knee high Jimmy Choo boots today.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and I will catch up when I am home!




Yay you're back!  I was thinking of you.

Well, I'm glad you tried them on; now you know for sure!  I'd love to see the ones you chose.

Oh!  Dark scarf just posted on SS16 scarf thread btw!


----------



## rainneday

MrsOwen3 said:


> hi Cafe, I'm having a very busy week but just had to share my Tyger shawl with you all. This was my birthday gift from DH and the cats [emoji76]
> 
> hope you're all having a great week!
> 
> View attachment 3204572



Happy birthday! Your whole outfit is lovely!


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> hi Cafe, I'm having a very busy week but just had to share my Tyger shawl with you all. This was my birthday gift from DH and the cats [emoji76]
> 
> hope you're all having a great week!
> 
> View attachment 3204572



Happy birthday, MrsO!!! You look fabulous! resents


----------



## Moirai

Hi everyone!

Kyokei, love to see those boots. I'm sure they're gorgeous.

MadamB, thanks for the funny post.

Here's to Friday and the weekend!


----------



## EmileH

I'd love to see the jimmy choo boots. I love their boots. My wedding gift from DH was a pair of jimmy choo leopard pony hair 4 inch pumps. For heels that slip I highly recommend foot petals.


----------



## Fabfashion

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'd love to see the jimmy choo boots. I love their boots. My wedding gift from DH was a pair of jimmy choo leopard pony hair 4 inch pumps. For heels that slip I highly recommend foot petals.



That's a fabulous wedding gift, PP. I will check into foot petals. Is the brand 'foot petals'?. I tried one once but didn't work too well. Can't remember what brand.


----------



## EmileH

Yes foot petals. They have a website. My feet tend to change size a bit from day to day and season to season and I find that they really help.


----------



## Fabfashion

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes foot petals. They have a website. My feet tend to change size a bit from day to day and season to season and I find that they really help.



Thanks, sweetie! Will check them out. There may be hope for those heels yet!


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes foot petals. They have a website. My feet tend to change size a bit from day to day and season to season and I find that they really help.





Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, sweetie! Will check them out. There may be hope for those heels yet!



My heels slip on some shoes too. PbP, do you use the ones that stick to the back of the shoes? I use those and they worked the last time I tried them. This is so neat that we can share ideas.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> hi Cafe, I'm having a very busy week but just had to share my Tyger shawl with you all. This was my birthday gift from DH and the cats [emoji76]
> 
> hope you're all having a great week!
> 
> View attachment 3204572



Happy birthday, MrsOwen3!  Great outfit


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles, I hope you are doing well on recovery. How are you feeling? Those LV boots look amazing on you.

MrsO, happy birthday! I love that shawl on you.

Pirula, thanks for thinking about me! This has been a very stressful and hectic time of year but I&#8217;m hoping that I will be able to be around more often in the near future. The dark scarf in SS16 reassured my fears about the spring season colors which I traditionally don&#8217;t have luck with when it comes to other brands. I&#8217;m going to try to hit my H store a few times over the next few weeks to keep checking in. Next time I plan on looking at some non scarf items as well a little more closely.

Fab, I almost bought a pair of heels today too but decided to pass! They were something by Louboutin. It&#8217;s funny, whenever I go for pumps I usually end up with another pair of boots. I only have one pair of pumps that currently fit. I need to get some more but&#8230; this is the season where all of the great boots are out and I worry that I won&#8217;t wear pumps much in winter if I buy them. I figure I can get heels (like the Louboutins and Manolos I passed up) all year&#8230;. hmm&#8230; maybe it will be my next non-H buy (excluding the bag coming up soon!!)

Pocketbook Pup, that sounds like an amazing wedding gift. Do you have pictures? I'm trying to get more into pumps myself. Also it is great you found out a friend of yours is into H. I don't know a single person into bags or even shoes/clothing/SLGs outside of the internet. Over the past few years I find myself growing apart from many people, though mostly for unrelated reasons. That's another story entirely I suppose. But it sounds like a great experience to be able to talk to someone with common interests. I meet a lot of women at Bergdorfs and talk to them about bags. 

Fab, Pirula, Moirai, and Pocketbook Pup: here are the boots. I will post a better mod shot of them tomorrow; this was taken very quickly and the lighting here isn't the best. They are velvet with 115mm heels. I walked around in them for about 1.5 hours after buying them through the city (and more hours if you count hours spent on them shopping)... so far, no issues with comfort. Crossing fingers.

In other news I am already thinking about my next few trips to H, planning out what I want to get.... oh no...


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Freckles, I hope you are doing well on recovery. How are you feeling? Those LV boots look amazing on you.
> 
> MrsO, happy birthday! I love that shawl on you.
> 
> Pirula, thanks for thinking about me! This has been a very stressful and hectic time of year but Im hoping that I will be able to be around more often in the near future. The dark scarf in SS16 reassured my fears about the spring season colors which I traditionally dont have luck with when it comes to other brands. Im going to try to hit my H store a few times over the next few weeks to keep checking in. Next time I plan on looking at some non scarf items as well a little more closely.
> 
> Fab, I almost bought a pair of heels today too but decided to pass! They were something by Louboutin. Its funny, whenever I go for pumps I usually end up with another pair of boots. I only have one pair of pumps that currently fit. I need to get some more but this is the season where all of the great boots are out and I worry that I wont wear pumps much in winter if I buy them. I figure I can get heels (like the Louboutins and Manolos I passed up) all year. hmm maybe it will be my next non-H buy (excluding the bag coming up soon!!)
> 
> Pocketbook Pup, that sounds like an amazing wedding gift. Do you have pictures? I'm trying to get more into pumps myself. Also it is great you found out a friend of yours is into H. I don't know a single person into bags or even shoes/clothing/SLGs outside of the internet. Over the past few years I find myself growing apart from many people, though mostly for unrelated reasons. That's another story entirely I suppose. But it sounds like a great experience to be able to talk to someone with common interests. I meet a lot of women at Bergdorfs and talk to them about bags.
> 
> Fab, Pirula, Moirai, and Pocketbook Pup: here are the boots. I will post a better mod shot of them tomorrow; this was taken very quickly and the lighting here isn't the best. They are velvet with 115mm heels. I walked around in them for about 1.5 hours after buying them through the city (and more hours if you count hours spent on them shopping)... so far, no issues with comfort. Crossing fingers.
> 
> In other news I am already thinking about my next few trips to H, planning out what I want to get.... oh no...




Oh they are perfect boots! Perfect toe- not too round or pointed. Just lovely. I find jimmy chip very comfortable. 

Here are my leopard shoes.


----------



## EmileH

Ok not the most glamorous outfit. It has been a long week. Here is my vintage black Chanel that I bought for a steal. It's medium weight with the full silk lining and braided trim on the pockets and edges. I'm also wearing my chain d'ancre bracelet that I bought in Paris for the first time.


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Fab, Pirula, Moirai, and Pocketbook Pup: here are the boots. I will post a better mod shot of them tomorrow; this was taken very quickly and the lighting here isn't the best. They are velvet with 115mm heels. I walked around in them for about 1.5 hours after buying them through the city (and more hours if you count hours spent on them shopping)... so far, no issues with comfort. Crossing fingers.
> 
> In other news I am already thinking about my next few trips to H, planning out what I want to get.... oh no...



Great boots!  



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok not the most glamorous outfit. It has been a long week. Here is my vintage black Chanel that I bought for a steal. It's medium weight with the full silk lining and braided trim on the pockets and edges. I'm also wearing my chain d'ancre bracelet that I bought in Paris for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205149
> View attachment 3205150



Oh!    all around!  Now you've got me wanting that bracelet darn you!


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh they are perfect boots! Perfect toe- not too round or pointed. Just lovely. I find jimmy chip very comfortable.
> 
> Here are my leopard shoes.
> 
> View attachment 3205098



Thank you!! I'm happy I found these. I wasn't too sure if a leather one would have been a better choice at first, but I'm glad I went with the velvet.

Your leopard shoes are amazing, as is the Chanel jacket.


----------



## Kyokei

Pirula said:


> Great boots!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!    all around!  Now you've got me wanting that bracelet darn you!



Thank you, Pirula!


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Happy birthday! That's so perfect with your bag!







katekluet said:


> Happy birthday! The cats and DH made a great choice. We are twins! It will look good with your camel coat.







Pirula said:


> This is gorgeous!  The colorway I would have had were I not a high contrast Winter!   It's most perfect with your bag too.  Happy Birthday!







Pepper said:


> Beautiful combination!  The DH and cats did well!







Fabfashion said:


> Happy Birthday, MrsO!!!
> 
> The shawl looks wonderful on you and complement your K perfectly! Your DH and kitties have great taste.







rainneday said:


> Happy birthday! Your whole outfit is lovely!







Moirai said:


> Happy birthday, MrsO!!! You look fabulous! resents







Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy birthday, MrsOwen3!  Great outfit







Kyokei said:


> Freckles, I hope you are doing well on recovery. How are you feeling? Those LV boots look amazing on you.
> 
> MrsO, happy birthday! I love that shawl on you.
> 
> Pirula, thanks for thinking about me! This has been a very stressful and hectic time of year but Im hoping that I will be able to be around more often in the near future. The dark scarf in SS16 reassured my fears about the spring season colors which I traditionally dont have luck with when it comes to other brands. Im going to try to hit my H store a few times over the next few weeks to keep checking in. Next time I plan on looking at some non scarf items as well a little more closely.
> 
> Fab, I almost bought a pair of heels today too but decided to pass! They were something by Louboutin. Its funny, whenever I go for pumps I usually end up with another pair of boots. I only have one pair of pumps that currently fit. I need to get some more but this is the season where all of the great boots are out and I worry that I wont wear pumps much in winter if I buy them. I figure I can get heels (like the Louboutins and Manolos I passed up) all year. hmm maybe it will be my next non-H buy (excluding the bag coming up soon!!)
> 
> Pocketbook Pup, that sounds like an amazing wedding gift. Do you have pictures? I'm trying to get more into pumps myself. Also it is great you found out a friend of yours is into H. I don't know a single person into bags or even shoes/clothing/SLGs outside of the internet. Over the past few years I find myself growing apart from many people, though mostly for unrelated reasons. That's another story entirely I suppose. But it sounds like a great experience to be able to talk to someone with common interests. I meet a lot of women at Bergdorfs and talk to them about bags.
> 
> Fab, Pirula, Moirai, and Pocketbook Pup: here are the boots. I will post a better mod shot of them tomorrow; this was taken very quickly and the lighting here isn't the best. They are velvet with 115mm heels. I walked around in them for about 1.5 hours after buying them through the city (and more hours if you count hours spent on them shopping)... so far, no issues with comfort. Crossing fingers.
> 
> In other news I am already thinking about my next few trips to H, planning out what I want to get.... oh no...




Thanks ladies!! I had a lovely quiet dinner with DH and got a good nights sleep, an excellent birthday.  Now I'm off to a busy few days at work and getting ready for the holidays, hope to post my other shawls soon and be here more next week!


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> hi Cafe, I'm having a very busy week but just had to share my Tyger shawl with you all. This was my birthday gift from DH and the cats [emoji76]
> 
> hope you're all having a great week!
> 
> View attachment 3204572




Happy birthday!!! The shawl looks fantastic with your coloring. Beautiful


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh they are perfect boots! Perfect toe- not too round or pointed. Just lovely. I find jimmy chip very comfortable.
> 
> Here are my leopard shoes.
> 
> View attachment 3205098







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok not the most glamorous outfit. It has been a long week. Here is my vintage black Chanel that I bought for a steal. It's medium weight with the full silk lining and braided trim on the pockets and edges. I'm also wearing my chain d'ancre bracelet that I bought in Paris for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205149
> View attachment 3205150




Gorgeous Pup!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> Freckles, I hope you are doing well on recovery. How are you feeling? Those LV boots look amazing on you.
> 
> MrsO, happy birthday! I love that shawl on you.
> 
> Pirula, thanks for thinking about me! This has been a very stressful and hectic time of year but Im hoping that I will be able to be around more often in the near future. The dark scarf in SS16 reassured my fears about the spring season colors which I traditionally dont have luck with when it comes to other brands. Im going to try to hit my H store a few times over the next few weeks to keep checking in. Next time I plan on looking at some non scarf items as well a little more closely.
> 
> Fab, I almost bought a pair of heels today too but decided to pass! They were something by Louboutin. Its funny, whenever I go for pumps I usually end up with another pair of boots. I only have one pair of pumps that currently fit. I need to get some more but this is the season where all of the great boots are out and I worry that I wont wear pumps much in winter if I buy them. I figure I can get heels (like the Louboutins and Manolos I passed up) all year. hmm maybe it will be my next non-H buy (excluding the bag coming up soon!!)
> 
> Pocketbook Pup, that sounds like an amazing wedding gift. Do you have pictures? I'm trying to get more into pumps myself. Also it is great you found out a friend of yours is into H. I don't know a single person into bags or even shoes/clothing/SLGs outside of the internet. Over the past few years I find myself growing apart from many people, though mostly for unrelated reasons. That's another story entirely I suppose. But it sounds like a great experience to be able to talk to someone with common interests. I meet a lot of women at Bergdorfs and talk to them about bags.
> 
> Fab, Pirula, Moirai, and Pocketbook Pup: here are the boots. I will post a better mod shot of them tomorrow; this was taken very quickly and the lighting here isn't the best. They are velvet with 115mm heels. I walked around in them for about 1.5 hours after buying them through the city (and more hours if you count hours spent on them shopping)... so far, no issues with comfort. Crossing fingers.
> 
> In other news I am already thinking about my next few trips to H, planning out what I want to get.... oh no...




Kyokei These  boots are HOT!! I love them!!
I am feeling really good! Thank you SO much for asking. I feel much smaller and free to wear my dresses and blouses without tugging around my chest to make sure everything looks appropriate!!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Kyokei These  boots are HOT!! I love them!!
> I am feeling really good! Thank you SO much for asking. I feel much smaller and free to wear my dresses and blouses without tugging around my chest to make sure everything looks appropriate!!!




So glad you are feeling better!


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> Happy birthday!!! The shawl looks fantastic with your coloring. Beautiful




thanks Freckles, I'm getting better at choosing from photos! so glad to hear you're feeling better!


----------



## Kyokei

Hello cafe. Hope everyone is having a good Friday. Does anyone have any interesting plans for the weekend?

I took a mod shot of my boots today, but the lighting is still terrible. I can never seem to get decent lighting when taking pictures indoors. But I really like the fit of these, they aren't too loose like many knee high boots but not suffocating either.

Freckles, I am glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Fabfashion

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok not the most glamorous outfit. It has been a long week. Here is my vintage black Chanel that I bought for a steal. It's medium weight with the full silk lining and braided trim on the pockets and edges. I'm also wearing my chain d'ancre bracelet that I bought in Paris for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205149
> View attachment 3205150



You look amazing, PP! Love the scarf, bracelet, jacket and heels! Wish I can pull together an outfit like this.

Your leopard heels look similar to the ones I saw yesterday. Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> Kyokei These  boots are HOT!! I love them!!
> I am feeling really good! Thank you SO much for asking. I feel much smaller and free to wear my dresses and blouses without tugging around my chest to make sure everything looks appropriate!!!



Freckles, I'm so glad to hear you're feeling better! Before DDs I was always an A cup but Victoria Secret's amazing push up bras made me look like I got cleavage.


----------



## Fabfashion

Kyokei said:


> Hello cafe. Hope everyone is having a good Friday. Does anyone have any interesting plans for the weekend?
> 
> I took a mod shot of my boots today, but the lighting is still terrible. I can never seem to get decent lighting when taking pictures indoors. But I really like the fit of these, they aren't too loose like many knee high boots but not suffocating either.
> 
> Freckles, I am glad you are feeling better!



Kyokei, the boots look awesome! The best part is that they're comfy. Nothing worse than shoes/boots that hurt your feet. You ladies make me want to dash out to Stuart Weitzman.

Moirai, thanks for the insight on the 5050 vs Reserve. I looked at them online again and you're right Reserve seems to have higher heels and looks a bit more dressy. I'm also curious about the 5050mid which has 3 1/4" heels. I tried on the 5050 (I think) early this year but found them to be too flat. My petite frame needs some lift!

Hi to everyone else! What everyone has planned for the weekend? We're going to the annual Christmas party that my DH's company puts on every year tomorrow and another kiddy bday party on Sunday.


----------



## Kyokei

Fabfashion said:


> Freckles, I'm so glad to hear you're feeling better! Before DDs I was always an A cup but Victoria Secret's amazing push up bras made me look like I got cleavage.



I'd love to be an A cup myself. I always try to minimize the chest area as much as possible when I dress. I wish there were more bras (outside of the plus sized ones) that make them appear smaller.



Fabfashion said:


> Kyokei, the boots look awesome! The best part is that they're comfy. Nothing worse than shoes/boots that hurt your feet. You ladies make me want to dash out to Stuart Weitzman.
> 
> Moirai, thanks for the insight on the 5050 vs Reserve. I looked at them online again and you're right Reserve seems to have higher heels and looks a bit more dressy. I'm also curious about the 5050mid which has 3 1/4" heels. I tried on the 5050 (I think) early this year but found them to be too flat. My petite frame needs some lift!
> 
> Hi to everyone else! What everyone has planned for the weekend? We're going to the annual Christmas party that my DH's company puts on every year tomorrow and another kiddy bday party on Sunday.



I agree completely. I try not to buy shoes that aren't comfortable for me (though you don't fully know until you are on them for hours) as I do a lot of walking. It's why I don't buy kitten heels; I can't walk on them at all. Flats I can do but they usually bother my feet if I walk too long in them. My Manolo boots are the best flat shoe I've found yet.

The Christmas party seems fun. Is it usually? I'm not doing much this weekend. Have to deal with a stressful situation on Sunday that I've been dreading. Also trying to prepare for my next certification exam in February. I have another event next week to look forward to, at least... Is it just me or are many of the stores and brands having events this time of year for the holiday season?


----------



## Moirai

Hello everyone! Happy weekend!

Freckles, glad that you're feeling better. How was your spa event?

Kyokei, great to have you back. Hope your stressful days get better soon. I love your new boots. Very sexy. How high are the heels? I don't think I can walk very far in those since I'm used to thicker heels and flats.

PbP, I love the leopard pumps, also sexy. You look lovely and elegant in your mod shots. 

Fab, have fun at your parties.


----------



## Kyokei

Moirai said:


> Hello everyone! Happy weekend!
> 
> Freckles, glad that you're feeling better. How was your spa event?
> 
> Kyokei, great to have you back. Hope your stressful days get better soon. I love your new boots. Very sexy. How high are the heels? I don't think I can walk very far in those since I'm used to thicker heels and flats.
> 
> PbP, I love the leopard pumps, also sexy. You look lovely and elegant in your mod shots.
> 
> Fab, have fun at your parties.



Thank you! They are 115mm. I am used to walking in heels and am usually on my feet walking all day in them. I am not very good with most flats, though I have a pair of flat boots, I can't walk as comfortably in them as my heels. It's kitten heels that are nearly impossible for me, though. I always feel like I am about to fall over. I wish that wasn't the case because I like how they look.


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Hello cafe. Hope everyone is having a good Friday. Does anyone have any interesting plans for the weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> I took a mod shot of my boots today, but the lighting is still terrible. I can never seem to get decent lighting when taking pictures indoors. But I really like the fit of these, they aren't too loose like many knee high boots but not suffocating either.
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles, I am glad you are feeling better!




You look fabulous!  Siiigh, I was supposed to get knee high boots this year.  But I spent so much on scarves ([emoji9]) that the boots have to wait till next year.  

Got our trees last night.  This weekend will see to all the decorating before the Christmas party frenzy begins.  First my husband's company party AND after party!  Then our own party we host each year.  Then we host Christmas Eve dinner.  Phew! So my last weekend to "relax."  Haha!  Oh but I love it.  Love the Holidays!!  [emoji319]


----------



## Kyokei

Pirula said:


> You look fabulous!  Siiigh, I was supposed to get knee high boots this year.  But I spent so much on scarves ([emoji9]) that the boots have to wait till next year.
> 
> Got our trees last night.  This weekend will see to all the decorating before the Christmas party frenzy begins.  First my husband's company party AND after party!  Then our own party we host each year.  Then we host Christmas Eve dinner.  Phew! So my last weekend to "relax."  Haha!  Oh but I love it.  Love the Holidays!!  [emoji319]



Thanks, Pirula! Scarves are definitely worth skipping out on boots for. There will always be nice pairs of knee high boots, but the scarf designs change with the season and there are too many good ones to miss out. The only reason I have been buying more shoes lately is because I had to start over with the shoes, plus I usually dislike summer styles and mainly buy in F/W. Open toed anything and sandals are a no for me, as are really colorful shoes. Though I noticed that after getting into Hermes, many bags/SLGs/misc items have disappeared from my future wish list in favor of more scarves and Hermes items. :shame:

That seems like such a fun holiday season! I never do anything for the holidays myself so I can hardly imagine. I'd love to hear how all of the parties went.


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Thanks, Pirula! Scarves are definitely worth skipping out on boots for. There will always be nice pairs of knee high boots, but the scarf designs change with the season and there are too many good ones to miss out. The only reason I have been buying more shoes lately is because I had to start over with the shoes, plus I usually dislike summer styles and mainly buy in F/W. Open toed anything and sandals are a no for me, as are really colorful shoes. Though I noticed that after getting into Hermes, many bags/SLGs/misc items have disappeared from my future wish list in favor of more scarves and Hermes items. :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> That seems like such a fun holiday season! I never do anything for the holidays myself so I can hardly imagine. I'd love to hear how all of the parties went.




Gosh you know I never thought of it that way, but you're right!  The scarf designs are rather "perishable" aren't they? Thank you!  I was actually rather bummed about the boot thing, but now I feel much better.  [emoji1]

I will certainly report on the parties.  I wish you were local, then you'd have one party to attend!  [emoji318]&#127995;[emoji8]


----------



## EmileH

Tomorrow is tree decoration time for us too. And wreaths for the front door with a single candle in each window. I can't believe how fast the year has gone.


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> Hello cafe. Hope everyone is having a good Friday. Does anyone have any interesting plans for the weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> I took a mod shot of my boots today, but the lighting is still terrible. I can never seem to get decent lighting when taking pictures indoors. But I really like the fit of these, they aren't too loose like many knee high boots but not suffocating either.
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles, I am glad you are feeling better!




You look fantastic yet again Kyokei!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Tomorrow is tree decoration time for us too. And wreaths for the front door with a single candle in each window. I can't believe how fast the year has gone.




I wish it were colder!!! I'm having a hard time getting into this holiday season!!


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> Freckles, I'm so glad to hear you're feeling better! Before DDs I was always an A cup but Victoria Secret's amazing push up bras made me look like I got cleavage.




Fab I'm going to hit Rigby & Peller in NY next week and find some fantastic push up bras!!!
Can't wait!! Fun colors I hope!!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Fab I'm going to hit Rigby & Peller in NY next week and find some fantastic push up bras!!!
> Can't wait!! Fun colors I hope!!!




Great idea freckles! I just came back from my annual MRI. Now I hold my breathe for a few days hoping I don't get the dreaded call back. 

On to better things. I'm really really proud of myself. I went back to Chanel today to try the dress that goes with the.jacket I bought in Paris and one other. I decided that I didn't need either whether 40% off or not. I didn't love them and it's still a ridiculous amount of money. So I said no thank you to both and walked out very happy. I would much rather put the money toward my Cartier collection that is my goal for 2016 and since I didn't waste $$$ on the dresses I bought my trinity ring to get started early Witt the collection. And a Cartier scarf that is so obviously me it's not funny.


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great idea freckles! I just came back from my annual MRI. Now I hold my breathe for a few days hoping I don't get the dreaded call back.
> 
> On to better things. I'm really really proud of myself. I went back to Chanel today to try the dress that goes with the.jacket I bought in Paris and one other. I decided that I didn't need either whether 40% off or not. I didn't love them and it's still a ridiculous amount of money. So I said no thank you to both and walked out very happy. I would much rather put the money toward my Cartier collection that is my goal for 2016 and since I didn't waste $$$ on the dresses I bought my trinity ring to get started early Witt the collection. And a Cartier scarf that is so obviously me it's not funny.
> 
> View attachment 3206518
> View attachment 3206519




Gorgeous and exquisite!  [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

Pirula said:


> Gorgeous and exquisite!  [emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you!


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great idea freckles! I just came back from my annual MRI. Now I hold my breathe for a few days hoping I don't get the dreaded call back.
> 
> On to better things. I'm really really proud of myself. I went back to Chanel today to try the dress that goes with the.jacket I bought in Paris and one other. I decided that I didn't need either whether 40% off or not. I didn't love them and it's still a ridiculous amount of money. So I said no thank you to both and walked out very happy. I would much rather put the money toward my Cartier collection that is my goal for 2016 and since I didn't waste $$$ on the dresses I bought my trinity ring to get started early Witt the collection. And a Cartier scarf that is so obviously me it's not funny.
> 
> View attachment 3206518
> View attachment 3206519




Love it Pup!!! 
The MRI isn't so bad.... At least you can pick the music you want to listen to while the magnets are being loud and obnoxious!!!!
I am sure everything will turn out fine!!! 
The ring is gorgeous and I think you made a great decision!!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Love it Pup!!!
> The MRI isn't so bad.... At least you can pick the music you want to listen to while the magnets are being loud and obnoxious!!!!
> I am sure everything will turn out fine!!!
> The ring is gorgeous and I think you made a great decision!!!




Thanks freckles. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Kyokei

Pirula said:


> Gosh you know I never thought of it that way, but you're right!  The scarf designs are rather "perishable" aren't they? Thank you!  I was actually rather bummed about the boot thing, but now I feel much better.  [emoji1]
> 
> I will certainly report on the parties.  I wish you were local, then you'd have one party to attend!  [emoji318]&#127995;[emoji8]



They really are! Personally I'd rather get the things I know won't be around first and the things that I can get at any time later on when there isn't anything more pressing to buy. While Hermes will always have nice scarf designs, finding one that is "you", that you love in both CW and design and backstory is a lot harder than finding a pair of knee high boots. The latter will always be there for you. I think you made the right choice. 

I would definitely attend (and bring a nice bottle of wine if you happen to enjoy it!) if I were local. That is very nice of you.



Freckles1 said:


> You look fantastic yet again Kyokei!!!!



Thank you so much, Freckles~



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great idea freckles! I just came back from my annual MRI. Now I hold my breathe for a few days hoping I don't get the dreaded call back.
> 
> On to better things. I'm really really proud of myself. I went back to Chanel today to try the dress that goes with the.jacket I bought in Paris and one other. I decided that I didn't need either whether 40% off or not. I didn't love them and it's still a ridiculous amount of money. So I said no thank you to both and walked out very happy. I would much rather put the money toward my Cartier collection that is my goal for 2016 and since I didn't waste $$$ on the dresses I bought my trinity ring to get started early Witt the collection. And a Cartier scarf that is so obviously me it's not funny.
> 
> View attachment 3206518
> View attachment 3206519



Good luck on the MRI. Crossing my fingers for you. That's great that you ended up saving for what you really wanted at Cartier rather than falling for the sale trap and the instant gratification of the Chanel. Ultimately you will be happier with your pieces.

Both the ring and the scarf are very nice. Great choices.


----------



## Moirai

Fabfashion said:


> Moirai, thanks for the insight on the 5050 vs Reserve. I looked at them online again and you're right Reserve seems to have higher heels and looks a bit more dressy. I'm also curious about the 5050mid which has 3 1/4" heels. I tried on the 5050 (I think) early this year but found them to be too flat. My petite frame needs some lift!



Fab, I also like boots to have some heel too. I find myself slouching less in heels.



Kyokei said:


> Thank you! They are 115mm. I am used to walking in heels and am usually on my feet walking all day in them. I am not very good with most flats, though I have a pair of flat boots, I can't walk as comfortably in them as my heels. It's kitten heels that are nearly impossible for me, though. I always feel like I am about to fall over. I wish that wasn't the case because I like how they look.



Thanks, Kyokei. I wish I had your ability to walk comfortably in thin high heels.



Pirula said:


> You look fabulous!  Siiigh, I was supposed to get knee high boots this year.  But I spent so much on scarves ([emoji9]) that the boots have to wait till next year.
> Got our trees last night.  This weekend will see to all the decorating before the Christmas party frenzy begins.  First my husband's company party AND after party!  Then our own party we host each year.  Then we host Christmas Eve dinner.  Phew! So my last weekend to "relax."  Haha!  Oh but I love it.  Love the Holidays!!  [emoji319]



Pirula, you have a busy schedule coming up. Sounds like a lot of fun. I love family and friend gatherings.



Freckles1 said:


> Fab I'm going to hit Rigby & Peller in NY next week and find some fantastic push up bras!!!
> Can't wait!! Fun colors I hope!!!



Yay! Have fun!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great idea freckles! I just came back from my annual MRI. Now I hold my breathe for a few days hoping I don't get the dreaded call back.
> On to better things. I'm really really proud of myself. I went back to Chanel today to try the dress that goes with the.jacket I bought in Paris and one other. I decided that I didn't need either whether 40% off or not. I didn't love them and it's still a ridiculous amount of money. So I said no thank you to both and walked out very happy. I would much rather put the money toward my Cartier collection that is my goal for 2016 and since I didn't waste $$$ on the dresses I bought my trinity ring to get started early Witt the collection. And a Cartier scarf that is so obviously me it's not funny.
> View attachment 3206518
> View attachment 3206519



Best wishes on your MR results. Cartier scarf and ring are lovely.


----------



## Freckles1

Moirai said:


> Fab, I also like boots to have some heel too. I find myself slouching less in heels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Kyokei. I wish I had your ability to walk comfortably in thin high heels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirula, you have a busy schedule coming up. Sounds like a lot of fun. I love family and friend gatherings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes on your MR results. Cartier scarf and ring are lovely.




+ me Moirai!! I need a heel!!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

I'm waiting to finish up a late night project and catching up on tPF. Lots of great boots on this thread. I need to dig out my favorites, a pair of Golden Goose that DH got me for my birthday several years ago on a birthday weekend to NYC with a mini spree at Barneys. That was a fun birthday! 

I was really hoping that Spring wouldn't hold too many temptations for me but I'm already looking at a the Panther Pardus shawl that just got posted and buying Under the Waves for MIL. At least I won't have to get them till post holidays since my store won't sell them yet I don't think. 

I wish I could get into decorating our house, I try to not reveal too much here but I do lots holiday projects for clients and don't have a ton of enthusiasm for my own house at the end of the day. I used to really get into it though and wish I had the time to make our house festive for DH. I think we may do a tree at least this year. 

Allright, I've got to run back to work now but I'll try to post pics of my new shawls tomorrow-after I sleep in since it's a very late night for me tonight! 

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!!


----------



## Maedi

PocketbookPug, I am sending lots of good vibes and thoughts your way. Your trinity ring and scarf are beautiful.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting to finish up a late night project and catching up on tPF. Lots of great boots on this thread. I need to dig out my favorites, a pair of Golden Goose that DH got me for my birthday several years ago on a birthday weekend to NYC with a mini spree at Barneys. That was a fun birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> I was really hoping that Spring wouldn't hold too many temptations for me but I'm already looking at a the Panther Pardus shawl that just got posted and buying Under the Waves for MIL. At least I won't have to get them till post holidays since my store won't sell them yet I don't think.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could get into decorating our house, I try to not reveal too much here but I do lots holiday projects for clients and don't have a ton of enthusiasm for my own house at the end of the day. I used to really get into it though and wish I had the time to make our house festive for DH. I think we may do a tree at least this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Allright, I've got to run back to work now but I'll try to post pics of my new shawls tomorrow-after I sleep in since it's a very late night for me tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!!




Mrs O I hear you. We don't have kids so I don't go crazy with decorations. A couple of wreaths, candles in the Windows and big confession - I went with a fake tree a few years ago. I was tired of suffering with allergies for most of December. So there, I'm out of the closet about the tree.




Maedi said:


> PocketbookPug, I am sending lots of good vibes and thoughts your way. Your trinity ring and scarf are beautiful.




Thank you. No worries everyone. It was just routine.


----------



## MYH

MrsOwen3 said:


> happy Thanksgiving to those that celebrate, I'm starting with macarons for breakfast!
> 
> View attachment 3198816



This is my kind of breakfast mrs. Owen.  Breakfast of champions. 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Happy Thanksgiving from the pup. It's his favorite holiday.
> 
> View attachment 3199108


PbP this is too cute.  He's probably wondering, is all that turkey just for me? I'm sure the smell drove him crazy and he just camped out in front of the oven all day. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I thought I'd just share this with the cafe and not the wider audience. My birthday present from DH. A new farandole. I'm usually in Paris for my birthday but I went early this year. We are headed to our neighborhood bistro so I can pretend I'm there and drink a toast to my beloved Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199591


I love this on you! I also wear it with the clasp showing in the front.  I think it looks really cool.  Also love the pic where you are wearing it with a scarf. I'm flattered you mentioned me in your post but I think the idea originally came from birkinm4ry. Also love your bow pumps that match your new burgundy bag. It's so impossible not to buy accessories to match bags huh? Congrats on your new Cartier jewelry. I know you have been thinking about those pieces for awhile, so that's definitely a sign that you will use them as forever pieces and cherish them for a long time. And good on you for walking away from a sale at Chanel.  If only we could bottle your willpower and sell it? I also wanted to chime in with a big thanks for the work you do taking care of Tatas! If I ever needed a doctor, I would surely want someone like you. 

Cafe chums - so sorry I have been away.  It's been a tough week which I'll explain later. I just read through many of the posts and will try to catch up. 

Kyokei and freckles - I love all the boots you gals have been modeling. I'm in awe of you gals that can run around in heels all day.  I'm a 2-3 inch block heel type of gal when it comes to boots.  I used to live in the NE and was obsessed with buying boots for the winter but now I live in LA (it's going to be 80 degrees for the next three days) so am now obsessed with sandals.  Dressy sandals, casual sandals, strappy sandals, holiday sandals, winter sandals, summer sandals, etc.  also no slacking on pedicures for the winter! Toes are visible year round. :

I must be in a funk because I didn't buy anything for Black Friday or cyber Monday! I did half heartedly try to buy a pair or two of shoes I've been eyeing. It they were not on sale in the color I wanted or my size, so I just clicked away. 

I still haven't made it to the cosmetics counter to try TF lipstick,  I'm going to try on Monday because I'm accompanying DH down to SAn Diego.  He has some work to do down there and while he's working, I'm going to go to fashion island and have a "look" around. Will also pop by the Hermes store to see if I can gather any intelligence about the SS2016 season. 

Rainneday - I love your new espadrilles and your Thanksgiving sounded divine.  I love playing board games.  Our thanksgiving was chaos as usual.  I think DH is getting tired of it. He asked me if we could do Christmas on our own instead of with my massive family this year.  He has been so patient with them for the past two years since we have lived in SoCal so I agreed.  We booked a trip just the two of us last night.  Now I just have to tell my mom we are going to be a no-show for Christmas. 

Pirula - you party animal you! Good luck with all your events. I know how tiring and fun throwing parties can be.  We were the "pool" house amongst our friends this whole summer and every weekend was a swim party.  So much prep work and clean up but also so much fun. 

Peppers - welcome back. So cute you and PP reconnected. 

I'm sorry if I have missed anyone. I read through like 10 pages and am not sure if I retained everything. In fact, I'm sure I forgot most of what I read. I hope to be around more.  The camaraderie on this thread is just amazing.


----------



## EmileH

MYH said:


> This is my kind of breakfast mrs. Owen.  Breakfast of champions.
> 
> 
> 
> PbP this is too cute.  He's probably wondering, is all that turkey just for me? I'm sure the smell drove him crazy and he just camped out in front of the oven all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this on you! I also wear it with the clasp showing in the front.  I think it looks really cool.  Also love the pic where you are wearing it with a scarf. I'm flattered you mentioned me in your post but I think the idea originally came from birkinm4ry. Also love your bow pumps that match your new burgundy bag. It's so impossible not to buy accessories to match bags huh? Congrats on your new Cartier jewelry. I know you have been thinking about those pieces for awhile, so that's definitely a sign that you will use them as forever pieces and cherish them for a long time. And good on you for walking away from a sale at Chanel.  If only we could bottle your willpower and sell it? I also wanted to chime in with a big thanks for the work you do taking care of Tatas! If I ever needed a doctor, I would surely want someone like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe chums - so sorry I have been away.  It's been a tough week which I'll explain later. I just read through many of the posts and will try to catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> Kyokei and freckles - I love all the boots you gals have been modeling. I'm in awe of you gals that can run around in heels all day.  I'm a 2-3 inch block heel type of gal when it comes to boots.  I used to live in the NE and was obsessed with buying boots for the winter but now I live in LA (it's going to be 80 degrees for the next three days) so am now obsessed with sandals.  Dressy sandals, casual sandals, strappy sandals, holiday sandals, winter sandals, summer sandals, etc.  also no slacking on pedicures for the winter! Toes are visible year round. :
> 
> 
> 
> I must be in a funk because I didn't buy anything for Black Friday or cyber Monday! I did half heartedly try to buy a pair or two of shoes I've been eyeing. It they were not on sale in the color I wanted or my size, so I just clicked away.
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't made it to the cosmetics counter to try TF lipstick,  I'm going to try on Monday because I'm accompanying DH down to SAn Diego.  He has some work to do down there and while he's working, I'm going to go to fashion island and have a "look" around. Will also pop by the Hermes store to see if I can gather any intelligence about the SS2016 season.
> 
> 
> 
> Rainneday - I love your new espadrilles and your Thanksgiving sounded divine.  I love playing board games.  Our thanksgiving was chaos as usual.  I think DH is getting tired of it. He asked me if we could do Christmas on our own instead of with my massive family this year.  He has been so patient with them for the past two years since we have lived in SoCal so I agreed.  We booked a trip just the two of us last night.  Now I just have to tell my mom we are going to be a no-show for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> Pirula - you party animal you! Good luck with all your events. I know how tiring and fun throwing parties can be.  We were the "pool" house amongst our friends this whole summer and every weekend was a swim party.  So much prep work and clean up but also so much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Peppers - welcome back. So cute you and PP reconnected.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if I have missed anyone. I read through like 10 pages and am not sure if I retained everything. In fact, I'm sure I forgot most of what I read. I hope to be around more.  The camaraderie on this thread is just amazing.




Welcome back MyH. Hope you are ok.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Sunday, ladies! Just a quick hello. Have been reading your posts but too busy to post. Children's Christmas party yesterday was fun. Went early because last year we went around 11 am and the magic shows were all booked. So yesterday was magic show, bouncy castle, crafts, Santa and Xbox games. Last night I stayed up until 1:30 am buying Xmas gifts online. Still not done. Argh!!!   Today we've got bday party in 1 1/2 hours. It's way across town. Then probably more online shopping later. Our first holiday dinner with friends is next Friday followed by Saturday dinner with a huge group of friends where we exchange gifts for the kids. And then it's non stop lunches and dinners until Dec 27th. I need to pull out my fat pants! Lol. 

PP, sending positive vibes that all is normal with your MRI. Congrats on your ring and scarf! I've got the same ring from my mom. It was from the 70s. Goes to show how classic pieces have longetivity and are good investment. Got it cleaned up at Cartier. Doesn't quite fit my fingers (too small for my ring finger but too big for pinky) so I wear it as a pendant like in the Cartier ad. You'll get so much wear out of yours and can turn into a pendant when you want to change it up. 

Hi MYH, welcome back! Still trying to figure out how to tie that knot that PP modelled. 

Hi to everyone else! Will pop by later.


----------



## EmileH

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Sunday, ladies! Just a quick hello. Have been reading your posts but too busy to post. Children's Christmas party yesterday was fun. Went early because last year we went around 11 am and the magic shows were all booked. So yesterday was magic show, bouncy castle, crafts, Santa and Xbox games. Last night I stayed up until 1:30 am buying Xmas gifts online. Still not done. Argh!!!   Today we've got bday party in 1 1/2 hours. It's way across town. Then probably more online shopping later. Our first holiday dinner with friends is next Friday followed by Saturday dinner with a huge group of friends where we exchange gifts for the kids. And then it's non stop lunches and dinners until Dec 27th. I need to pull out my fat pants! Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> PP, sending positive vibes that all is normal with your MRI. Congrats on your ring and scarf! I've got the same ring from my mom. It was from the 70s. Goes to show how classic pieces have longetivity and are good investment. Got it cleaned up at Cartier. Doesn't quite fit my fingers (too small for my ring finger but too big for pinky) so I wear it as a pendant like in the Cartier ad. You'll get so much wear out of yours and can turn into a pendant when you want to change it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi MYH, welcome back! Still trying to figure out how to tie that knot that PP modelled.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone else! Will pop by later.




What a fabulous idea to wear the ring as a pendant! Thank you. 2 for one!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!

DH and I went for a late breakfast and then a hike to burn off the gluten free pancakes I scarfed down! Photo of my bandana attached, now I just need a mod shot of my L'Ombre and I'll have shared all my new scarves!

Pocketbook, congrats on your Trinity ring. It's an absolute classic. My BFF wears the Trinity with diamonds on just the white gold ring as her wedding band and it's just gorgeous. I've always admired that collection and I think it's great that you resisted the Chanel sale in favor of this first piece! And PS most of my clients use designer "artificial" trees so you're in excellent company and no needles to clean up. DH loves real and every year we find a cat climbing it's way up the inside taking out ornaments left and right. Now we put the un-breakables with cat height and all the really nice ones get jammed at the top! 

Fab, I know you're busy but I imagine the holidays are so fun with your daughters and all the friends and family! I hope you're having a great time and getting through that crazy shopping list! I've got my little nephew covered but still figuring out what to get for baby niece, she's a chunky little 6 month old and I'm not well versed in baby sizes. 

MYH, welcome back! I think you did pretty well catching up. This thread moves so fast but it's also easy to just jump straight in to the chat. 

Hi Kyokei, Pirula, Maedi, Morai, Freckles, Kate and everyone else!!


----------



## Freckles1

MYH so glad you're back!!
MrsO you're looking weekend cool girl. Love it. I'm getting that bandana - you are an excellent model!!!

Fab I second the thought that you are going to have waaay more fun with your DD's and this holiday season than the rest of us!! 

DD gets braces tomorrow and turns 13 on Tuesday!!! Agh 2 teenagers in my house!!! 
Bubbles I hear the cork popping now!! Lordy I will need many drinks!!! Haha


----------



## Moirai

Hello Cafe!

MYH, you did an impressive job catching up! Sounds like a wonderful romantic Christmas you have planned with DH. 

MrsO, awesome hat and bandana! You're wearing a jean jacket, so must not be very cold in your area?

Freckles, congrats on having two teenagers! As challenging as it is, it's wonderful to see them become more independent.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## EmileH

Mrs O love the hat and bandana. Very cool. Glad you are not horrified by my fake tree. It is from frontgate and looks fine to me. 

Oh dear freckles, two teenagers? You might need to stock wine by the case.

So here how is how my tree turned out. One of my aunts worked for Lenox China years ago in NJ where I grew up. She started my ornament collection one per year and I have continued to add to it although sadly they are no longer made in NJ. The ornaments date back to the early 80s. I keep thinking I'll add bows one year but I get to this point and give up. 

Lots of cussing out of DH as he tried to get the candles settled in each window.


----------



## Kyokei

MYH, welcome back! I was wondering where you went around here. Glad to see you are well.

Fab, sounds like a great time with nonstop lunches and dinners! Please let us know how they all go. What Xbox games did you get? I am very out of the loop when it comes to games but used to play them quite often until the consoles upgraded and I didn&#8217;t want to buy new ones&#8230;. But I really like The Orange Box and Bioshock series for Xbox 360.

MrsOwen, you look great!! I love that bandana on you.

PBP, that tree looks gorgeous. I don&#8217;t celebrate so don&#8217;t decorate my home, but you ladies are making me want to get more festive...!


----------



## Pirula

Good evening friends!  I've been off the forum all day today.  Busy with decorating and party planning and such.  Will catch up tomorrow I hope.

Mrs. Owen, great pic!

PbP,  your tree is lovely, and nothing nicer than ornaments with sentimental value that tell a story.

MYH, glad you're back and hope all is well.

Since we're sharing trees? Here are ours.  First the upstairs living room tree:




And the downstairs library tree.  Odd shape this year.  Haha!  At least with artificial trees you know what you're getting PbP!  




This one is already hosting the first of many toys we'll collect for the Marines at our party.  There's a price of admission to our holiday gig; a new, unwrapped toy.  [emoji318]&#127995;


----------



## Kyokei

Pirula said:


> Good evening friends!  I've been off the forum all day today.  Busy with decorating and party planning and such.  Will catch up tomorrow I hope.
> 
> Mrs. Owen, great pic!
> 
> PbP,  your tree is lovely, and nothing nicer than ornaments with sentimental value that tell a story.
> 
> MYH, glad you're back and hope all is well.
> 
> Since we're sharing trees? Cheer are ours.  First the upstairs living room tree:
> 
> View attachment 3207615
> 
> 
> And the downstairs library tree.  Odd shape this year.  Haha!  At least with artificial trees you know what you're getting PbP!
> 
> View attachment 3207616
> 
> 
> This one is already hosting the first of many toys we'll collect for the Marines at our party.  There's a price of admission to our holiday gig; a new, unwrapped toy.  [emoji318]&#127995;



Your tree is lovely, Pirula...!!


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Your tree is lovely, Pirula...!!




Thank you darling Kyokei!


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Mrs O love the hat and bandana. Very cool. Glad you are not horrified by my fake tree. It is from frontgate and looks fine to me.
> Oh dear freckles, two teenagers? You might need to stock wine by the case.
> So here how is how my tree turned out. One of my aunts worked for Lenox China years ago in NJ where I grew up. She started my ornament collection one per year and I have continued to add to it although sadly they are no longer made in NJ. The ornaments date back to the early 80s. I keep thinking I'll add bows one year but I get to this point and give up.
> Lots of cussing out of DH as he tried to get the candles settled in each window.
> View attachment 3207586
> View attachment 3207589





Pirula said:


> Thank you darling Kyokei!



PbP and Pirula, your trees are glorious! I also use an artificial tree. We didn't have the time today to set up decorations. I do decorate all over the house but have tone down recently.


----------



## MYH

PbP and Pirula - such lovely trees! I get a sense of both your styles by how you decorate your trees! 

Mrs O - you look adorable in that hat and bandana.  Perfect with a denim jacket.


----------



## EmileH

Pirula said:


> Good evening friends!  I've been off the forum all day today.  Busy with decorating and party planning and such.  Will catch up tomorrow I hope.
> 
> Mrs. Owen, great pic!
> 
> PbP,  your tree is lovely, and nothing nicer than ornaments with sentimental value that tell a story.
> 
> MYH, glad you're back and hope all is well.
> 
> Since we're sharing trees? Here are ours.  First the upstairs living room tree:
> 
> View attachment 3207615
> 
> 
> And the downstairs library tree.  Odd shape this year.  Haha!  At least with artificial trees you know what you're getting PbP!
> 
> View attachment 3207616
> 
> 
> This one is already hosting the first of many toys we'll collect for the Marines at our party.  There's a price of admission to our holiday gig; a new, unwrapped toy.  [emoji318]&#127995;




So pretty!! Love that you collect the toys.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Mrs O love the hat and bandana. Very cool. Glad you are not horrified by my fake tree. It is from frontgate and looks fine to me.
> 
> Oh dear freckles, two teenagers? You might need to stock wine by the case.
> 
> So here how is how my tree turned out. One of my aunts worked for Lenox China years ago in NJ where I grew up. She started my ornament collection one per year and I have continued to add to it although sadly they are no longer made in NJ. The ornaments date back to the early 80s. I keep thinking I'll add bows one year but I get to this point and give up.
> 
> Lots of cussing out of DH as he tried to get the candles settled in each window.
> 
> View attachment 3207586
> View attachment 3207589







Pirula said:


> Good evening friends!  I've been off the forum all day today.  Busy with decorating and party planning and such.  Will catch up tomorrow I hope.
> 
> Mrs. Owen, great pic!
> 
> PbP,  your tree is lovely, and nothing nicer than ornaments with sentimental value that tell a story.
> 
> MYH, glad you're back and hope all is well.
> 
> Since we're sharing trees? Here are ours.  First the upstairs living room tree:
> 
> View attachment 3207615
> 
> 
> And the downstairs library tree.  Odd shape this year.  Haha!  At least with artificial trees you know what you're getting PbP!
> 
> View attachment 3207616
> 
> 
> This one is already hosting the first of many toys we'll collect for the Marines at our party.  There's a price of admission to our holiday gig; a new, unwrapped toy.  [emoji318]&#127995;




Ladies the trees look glorious!!!! Mine is being delivered tomorrow at 9am!! I can't wait!! Fresh this year!!! We have an artificial tree that is old as the hills and I swear DH is allergic to all of the dust that has accumulated on the branches!!! 
Now I need it to get nice and chilly around here!!
Cheers ladies!!


----------



## MSO13

Moirai said:


> Hello Cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> MYH, you did an impressive job catching up! Sounds like a wonderful romantic Christmas you have planned with DH.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO, awesome hat and bandana! You're wearing a jean jacket, so must not be very cold in your area?
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles, congrats on having two teenagers! As challenging as it is, it's wonderful to see them become more independent.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone else!




Hi Moirai! Our weather was in the low 50s today but colder in the woods so I struggled to get dressed. I'm wearing cold weather leggings and a tee and the hat kept me toasty. I got a few looks on the trail [emoji6]


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Mrs O love the hat and bandana. Very cool. Glad you are not horrified by my fake tree. It is from frontgate and looks fine to me.
> 
> Oh dear freckles, two teenagers? You might need to stock wine by the case.
> 
> So here how is how my tree turned out. One of my aunts worked for Lenox China years ago in NJ where I grew up. She started my ornament collection one per year and I have continued to add to it although sadly they are no longer made in NJ. The ornaments date back to the early 80s. I keep thinking I'll add bows one year but I get to this point and give up.
> 
> Lots of cussing out of DH as he tried to get the candles settled in each window.
> 
> View attachment 3207586
> View attachment 3207589







Pirula said:


> Good evening friends!  I've been off the forum all day today.  Busy with decorating and party planning and such.  Will catch up tomorrow I hope.
> 
> Mrs. Owen, great pic!
> 
> PbP,  your tree is lovely, and nothing nicer than ornaments with sentimental value that tell a story.
> 
> MYH, glad you're back and hope all is well.
> 
> Since we're sharing trees? Here are ours.  First the upstairs living room tree:
> 
> View attachment 3207615
> 
> 
> And the downstairs library tree.  Odd shape this year.  Haha!  At least with artificial trees you know what you're getting PbP!
> 
> View attachment 3207616
> 
> 
> This one is already hosting the first of many toys we'll collect for the Marines at our party.  There's a price of admission to our holiday gig; a new, unwrapped toy.  [emoji318]&#127995;




Gorgeous trees ladies, I love the sentimental ornaments and Pirula that's lovely to collect for the Marines!


----------



## MSO13

Thanks for the kind words about my bandana ladies, hope to share L'Ombre with you this week!


----------



## MYH

I don't think I'm doing the tree thing this year because DH and I are going away on a little vacay. But I thought I would share last year's tree. As some of you know, I get a crafting bug in me pretty often, so last year I decided to make a tree with only origami ornaments. So I folded till my fingers bled but was happy with the result. I couldn't bear to throw the ornaments and garland out either, so I stored all of it and hope to put it up next year.


----------



## Kyokei

MYH said:


> I don't think I'm doing the tree thing this year because DH and I are going away on a little vacay. But I thought I would share last year's tree. As some of you know, I get a crafting bug in me pretty often, so last year I decided to make a tree with only origami ornaments. So I folded till my fingers bled but was happy with the result. I couldn't bear to throw the ornaments and garland out either, so I stored all of it and hope to put it up next year.
> View attachment 3207708



That is a really lovely tree! I love all of the origami ornaments.


----------



## EmileH

MYH said:


> I don't think I'm doing the tree thing this year because DH and I are going away on a little vacay. But I thought I would share last year's tree. As some of you know, I get a crafting bug in me pretty often, so last year I decided to make a tree with only origami ornaments. So I folded till my fingers bled but was happy with the result. I couldn't bear to throw the ornaments and garland out either, so I stored all of it and hope to put it up next year.
> View attachment 3207708




That is so very beautiful and so very you.


----------



## Pirula

MYH said:


> I don't think I'm doing the tree thing this year because DH and I are going away on a little vacay. But I thought I would share last year's tree. As some of you know, I get a crafting bug in me pretty often, so last year I decided to make a tree with only origami ornaments. So I folded till my fingers bled but was happy with the result. I couldn't bear to throw the ornaments and garland out either, so I stored all of it and hope to put it up next year.
> View attachment 3207708



Thanks everyone!

Wow *MYH *that's really gorgeous!


----------



## Freckles1

Naked, but ready to be dressed!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Naked, but ready to be dressed!!
> View attachment 3208096




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles, I love the tree and can't wait to see it dressed up!

Hope the cafe is doing well. I had to make a very difficult personal decision yesterday but.... The bag I had wanted to get is now sitting in my lap!!!!! So excited it all worked out!!!!


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Freckles, I love the tree and can't wait to see it dressed up!
> 
> Hope the cafe is doing well. I had to make a very difficult personal decision yesterday but.... The bag I had wanted to get is now sitting in my lap!!!!! So excited it all worked out!!!!




Let's see then.  &#128578;


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> Freckles, I love the tree and can't wait to see it dressed up!
> 
> Hope the cafe is doing well. I had to make a very difficult personal decision yesterday but.... The bag I had wanted to get is now sitting in my lap!!!!! So excited it all worked out!!!!




Photo please  how exciting!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

We re getting there ladies


----------



## Pirula

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3208358
> 
> We re getting there ladies




Looking good!!!!


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Freckles, I love the tree and can't wait to see it dressed up!
> 
> Hope the cafe is doing well. I had to make a very difficult personal decision yesterday but.... The bag I had wanted to get is now sitting in my lap!!!!! So excited it all worked out!!!!




Pictures! Pleas!



Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3208358
> 
> We re getting there ladies




Oh yeah! All lights working. That's a huge step.


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Pictures! Pleas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! All lights working. That's a huge step.




[emoji23]


----------



## Kyokei

Here you go!!


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Here you go!!
> 
> View attachment 3208413




Ooooooh! Perfect! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ooooooh! Perfect! Congratulations!!!!



Thank you very much!!! I was originally going to get a classic flap but saw this one about two or so months ago and fell in love. The classics will always be there so I figured I should get the perfect edge while I can. It's like a jumbo and boy hybrid which are two of my favorite Chanel styles, so I couldn't resist.

I think I am reaching a place of bag contentment, actually. Rather than getting excited and wanting a lot of the bags I see that I like, I have figured out what works for me and what doesn&#8217;t, what niches I still need to fill, what I have the perfect bag for already... There are only a select few more that I would eventually like to get.

H scarves have consumed me in the meantime


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Thank you very much!!! I was originally going to get a classic flap but saw this one about two or so months ago and fell in love. The classics will always be there so I figured I should get the perfect edge while I can. It's like a jumbo and boy hybrid which are two of my favorite Chanel styles, so I couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am reaching a place of bag contentment, actually. Rather than getting excited and wanting a lot of the bags I see that I like, I have figured out what works for me and what doesnt, what niches I still need to fill, what I have the perfect bag for already... There are only a select few more that I would eventually like to get.
> 
> 
> 
> H scarves have consumed me in the meantime




It is a perfect hybrid! The size sounds great. It's 100% your style. I have a classic medium and a maxi. My style is more classic though. This looks more interesting and really well made with the best features of both the classic and boy. I have never seen it. You were smart to get it.


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> Here you go!!
> 
> View attachment 3208413




Congrats Kyokei!! This seems perfectly suited for you and it's your type of classic. I like the reissue but I have no Chanel classics as the right one hasn't spoken to me

The only Chanel that's caught my eye recently is the messenger sized giant flap from Spring which I would use as a travel/weekend bag. While the world is stalking smaller bags, I'm hunting huge ones [emoji4] I saved these pics and will investigate in the New Year, not sure I have a need for it but I love the oversized proportions.


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Here you go!!
> 
> View attachment 3208413




Oh my that's lovely.  So elegant, yet slightly edgy.


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> Congrats Kyokei!! This seems perfectly suited for you and it's your type of classic. I like the reissue but I have no Chanel classics as the right one hasn't spoken to me
> 
> The only Chanel that's caught my eye recently is the messenger sized giant flap from Spring which I would use as a travel/weekend bag. While the world is stalking smaller bags, I'm hunting huge ones [emoji4] I saved these pics and will investigate in the New Year, not sure I have a need for it but I love the oversized proportions.
> 
> View attachment 3208772
> 
> View attachment 3208773



Thank you!! Oh wow, I love that giant flap! It's funny, I was the opposite. I had a strong preference for big bags at first (only had one small one for going out to nice places) but then got one of my HG bags, the Chanel Boy. It was very difficult to downsize to it at first but became used to the smaller size and bought a few more smaller ones.

Now I'm ready to move back to the bigger ones though. One of the categories that I don't really have covered is a large, casual bag. Most of my big bags look a little dressier. I love oversized bags too, even though I'm very short.

A lot of Chanel has caught my attention recently but none that I needed to take home with me besides for this perfect edge. The others were just nice to look at in store.

I am hoping to look at bags at H eventually as well if I can pull myself away from the scarves long enough. That one you suggested has made my list of ones to check out if my store has them in stock.



Pirula said:


> Oh my that's lovely.  So elegant, yet slightly edgy.



Thank you so much, Pirula! Elegant and chic yet edgy is the look I typically (try) to go for.


----------



## EmileH

Love that giant flap bag MrsO. I love larger bags too. I have a maxi flap that I adore. This small bag fad will end. We have to buy what works for us and not what's in at the moment. The Parisian women all seem to be still carrying medium to larger bags. 

Super excited. Just booked my March stay at canyon ranch. I go to the Massachusetts location while the rates are still low for off season. It's usually cozy in the snow with the big lounges and fireplaces. I was able to take advantage of the .5th night free promotion and the cyber Monday promotion so it's practically free. Has anyone been? This is my third year. It's a good way to jump start my exercise program for the spring and oh so very relaxing. Now I have to get my butt in gear and pick up my pace with my exercise routines to be ready. Last year after the first day I didn't think I was going to be able to walk up the stairs to dinner. I was so tired. Booking early gives me motivation to refocus on exercise and not on retail therapy....ok back to the spring scarf thread! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love that giant flap bag MrsO. I love larger bags too. I have a maxi flap that I adore. This small bag fad will end. We have to buy what works for us and not what's in at the moment. The Parisian women all seem to be still carrying medium to larger bags.
> 
> Super excited. Just booked my March stay at canyon ranch. I go to the Massachusetts location while the rates are still low for off season. It's usually cozy in the snow with the big lounges and fireplaces. I was able to take advantage of the .5th night free promotion and the cyber Monday promotion so it's practically free. Has anyone been? This is my third year. It's a good way to jump start my exercise program for the spring and oh so very relaxing. Now I have to get my butt in gear and pick up my pace with my exercise routines to be ready. Last year after the first day I didn't think I was going to be able to walk up the stairs to dinner. I was so tired. Booking early gives me motivation to refocus on exercise and not on retail therapy....ok back to the spring scarf thread! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



I have a good mix of sizes and now am going for what speaks to me, I suspect this bag wouldn't be the most practical purchase because I rarely get away for any type of travel and perhaps am considering it for a life I do not have but I'll have to see what the price is like when it arrives in stores.  I did succumb to the small bag trend on a few pieces this year but like someone who collects miniatures and I would like to display them on a shelf. 

It's funny on tPF K35 is considered large but in reality the K35 and even 40 are medium bags in comparison to most other brands. H does seem to do a lot of small to medium sized bags, perhaps because their leather and design are so heavy. 

Exciting about your stay at Canyon Ranch, I have not gone and do need a getaway sometime soon. DH wants to go somewhere warm in Feb/March if we can swing the time away. We're both self employed and are not very good about making vacation time for ourselves. 

Ah the Spring scarves thread is heating up, I'm down for the Panther shawl already but really hoping nothing else speaks to me because there's at least 2 or 3 shoes that I know I'll be wanting. Fortunately they're a friendlier price than my boots of the Fall season so that's something. In winter I wear a shawl almost every day as my studio is freezing and it's easy to feel like I need many colors but I'm better off with an edited collection because they go unworn half the year. 

Ok, I must get back to work. So much festive holiday work to do but I'm not feeling very elf like


----------



## EmileH

Ah being self employed is like never having time off. DH is self employed too. But someplace warm in February or March sounds divine. It will sound even better by then.  

I'm hoping for some good moussies and giant silks for spring.


----------



## MSO13

Last of my Fall shawls to reveal L'Ombre des Boulevards in BW! 

(why yes I am procrastinating the work I have to do [emoji12])


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen, I love that shawl on you! It is such a great choice.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Last of my Fall shawls to reveal L'Ombre des Boulevards in BW!
> 
> (why yes I am procrastinating the work I have to do [emoji12])
> 
> View attachment 3209092




That looks great on you. Really love it.


----------



## Moirai

MYH said:


> I don't think I'm doing the tree thing this year because DH and I are going away on a little vacay. But I thought I would share last year's tree. As some of you know, I get a crafting bug in me pretty often, so last year I decided to make a tree with only origami ornaments. So I folded till my fingers bled but was happy with the result. I couldn't bear to throw the ornaments and garland out either, so I stored all of it and hope to put it up next year.
> View attachment 3207708





Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3208358
> 
> We re getting there ladies





Kyokei said:


> Here you go!!
> View attachment 3208413





MrsOwen3 said:


> Last of my Fall shawls to reveal L'Ombre des Boulevards in BW!
> (why yes I am procrastinating the work I have to do [emoji12])
> View attachment 3209092



Hi Ladies! Just a quick post.

I'm still working on my tree. This is a busy time of the year at work so our tree is still waiting for me to dress her up. 

MYH, your tree is beautiful! Love the origami, very creative! I love how everyone's tree is unique and special.

Freckles, that is a beautiful tree. Looking forward to seeing it when it's completed.

Kyokei, congrats on your lovely Chanel bag. That bag is uniquely you.

MrsO, thanks for sharing your new shawl and outfit. You look fabulous.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Kyokei

Thank you, Moirai! Though occasionally I try to branch out of my comfort zone a bit (sometimes it's successful and other times not so much), I try to stick to buying bags/shoes/scarves/etc that are "me". There's no point in taking it home if I don't think I'll properly use and love it regardless of how nice it might look.

How is the cafe doing today? I am ready for this week to be over though it's only Tuesday.


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Thank you, Moirai! Though occasionally I try to branch out of my comfort zone a bit (sometimes it's successful and other times not so much), I try to stick to buying bags/shoes/scarves/etc that are "me". There's no point in taking it home if I don't think I'll properly use and love it regardless of how nice it might look.
> 
> How is the cafe doing today? I am ready for this week to be over though it's only Tuesday.



Amen sister.    I at least have Friday off to prepare for the party.  Thank HEAVENS......


----------



## MSO13

Morning Cafe! 

I'm having a slow start to my day, it's chilly and the cats are snuggled up with me telling me is ok to be late for work. Kyokei, I feel like I've worked a full week and yet it's only Wednesday! Thanks to all about my action pic! 

I had some great press recently and last time this happened I got my HAC. Not sure I'll be making any major purchases to celebrate this time around considering the expensive Fall I've had. For you guys that are more recent cafe friends, my HAC is named Ms M and the feature was "a good thing" to give you a little hint. 

Ok I'm off to make a double espresso shot and hit the road, there's more halls to deck and bells to jingle! 12/21 we close for the whole week and I can't wait!!


----------



## Freckles1

Happy Wednesday Cafe!!
Everyone sounds festive and in the spirit of the holidays!! Happy Hanukah to the ladies who celebrate the Festival of Lights!!
DD got 3 teeth pulled and a full set of braces Monday and turned 13 yesterday!!! What a week!! She's doing great. Such a trooper. 

Does anyone remember the movie The Sixth Sense? DS was watching it last night and couldn't believe the ending. What a fantastic movie that is. I had forgotten!! 

I went back to the doc for my check up yesterday. He told me to start wearing push up bras!! Haha. The "girls" aren't what they once were!! Oh well 
One more day until NY!! 

Have a great day ladies!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Freckles, please tell me it was you who raised the subject of your "girls."  If your doctor volunteered the suggestion of a push-up bra unprompted, I would suggest you knee him in the groin and suggest that HE should wear a "cup."  Seriously, at least out of context that sounds sort of, er, rude  As long as the girls are healthy their relative position on your person is nobody's business but yours!


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> Freckles, please tell me it was you who raised the subject of your "girls."  If your doctor volunteered the suggestion of a push-up bra unprompted, I would suggest you knee him in the groin and suggest that HE should wear a "cup."  Seriously, at least out of context that sounds sort of, er, rude  As long as the girls are healthy their relative position on your person is nobody's business but yours!




Mindi B I wrote my note a little out of context!!
He did tell me to buy a push up bra.... But he wants me to wear it because it will help with the healing of the pockets where the implants were. There is a space that needs to fill back with tissue,etc.  This type of bra will hopefully help with a little "lift" too!! 
He is truly a gentlemen and sweet man. 
I just thought it was funny!!! He said no more sports bra bc while  it does support, it presses the tissue down.... And we need to lift!!!! 
Thanks for looking out for me sister!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Phew!  Now I get it.  For a minute there I was gonna get all  on that doc!  
But now it makes sense.
I'll go back to my corner now.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> Phew!  Now I get it.  For a minute there I was gonna get all  on that doc!
> But now it makes sense.
> I'll go back to my corner now.


HaHa!  But out of context I can see why you were annoyed and loved your comments!


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> Phew!  Now I get it.  For a minute there I was gonna get all  on that doc!
> 
> But now it makes sense.
> 
> I'll go back to my corner now.







Pocketbook Pup said:


> HaHa!  But out of context I can see why you were annoyed and loved your comments!




You girls make me happy


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles I love the idea of going to Rigby and Peller when you are in NYC.  Have a really good fitting and obtain really pretty things!  Perfect!  

I have  been driving myself crazy trying to get my ATT landline service back.  It has been a complete soap opera with multiple countries involved.  English is a third language for most of the customer service reps.  Meanwhile, still have no phone except for my cell which has spotty service in the hills where I live.


----------



## Kyokei

Have fun in NY, Freckles! And happy birthday to your DD.

MrsO, let us know if you do make any new purchases! I love to see all of the items you all get.

Things are getting pretty packed around here due to the upcoming holiday season. I miss being able to go to stores and restaurants leisurely. As much as I do love sales, this time is pretty packed at the stores and for me who even avoids going shopping on weekends, it can get kind of hectic... I was thinking about trying to brave the sale at Bergdorf again but... we'll see. I know I've mentioned it before, but outside of shoes, I really have been taken in by H and want to focus on that. Most people I know think it's crazy I try to "plan" shopping, but I find that if you don't know what you want you end up with a lot that you don't.

Ah, I really am happy to have found this cafe. The camaraderie in here is very nice.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Wednesday, Cafe!  
Today I visited 3 very special places in the Brandywine Valley in Pennsylvania:  The Brandywine River Museum (all Wyeth paintings), Winterthur and Longwood Gardens.
I took this pic at the Brandywine River Art Museum.  Is it my imagination, or do the shadows form the letter H????
I will inflict more pics on the cafe later.


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Wednesday, Cafe!
> Today I visited 3 very special places in the Brandywine Valley in Pennsylvania:  The Brandywine River Museum (all Wyeth paintings), Winterthur and Longwood Gardens.
> I took this pic at the Brandywine River Art Museum.  Is it my imagination, or do the shadows form the letter H????
> I will inflict more pics on the cafe later.




Madame, three of my favorite places!!! I have fond memories of all. Most recently I went to the showing of downton abbey costumes and high tea at winterthur just a year ago. Truly one of the most spectacular and under rated areas of the country. I want DH to consider it for our retirement. A great place to live and no taxes!

Lucky you., thanks for the photo!


----------



## Kyokei

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Wednesday, Cafe!
> Today I visited 3 very special places in the Brandywine Valley in Pennsylvania:  The Brandywine River Museum (all Wyeth paintings), Winterthur and Longwood Gardens.
> I took this pic at the Brandywine River Art Museum.  Is it my imagination, or do the shadows form the letter H????
> I will inflict more pics on the cafe later.




It isn't your imagination at all. I would love to see more pictures.


----------



## Moirai

Hi Ladies!

Freckles, happy birthday to your DD! She is a trooper having to bear not one but three pulled teeth. Lots of ice cream for her! I remember 6th sense; it's a really good and original movie. Bruce Willis was great in it considering it's not an action film.

Mindi B, you are so sweet to watch out for Freckles. We ladies have to stick together!

Kyokei, I am like you when it comes to big purchases. I consider whether it's something that I really love and will use often. Sometimes it drives my DH crazy, so he'll just tell me to buy it and move on. Not a bad strategy I must say, LOL. I agree with you that this Cafe is fabulous.

MadamB, yes - I see the H too. That's cool. More beautiful pics please.

Pirula, good for you to have Friday off. You've got lots of fun parties coming up.

Gracekelly, hope you get you landline straightened out soon. I still keep mine. DH prefers to use the landline whenever he can.

MrsO, congrats on your great press! It's wonderful to end the year on a positive note. 

Hi Fab, PbP, MYH, rainneday, dharma, Maedi and anyone else reading this!


----------



## Maedi

MrsOwen3 said:


> Last of my Fall shawls to reveal L'Ombre des Boulevards in BW!
> 
> (why yes I am procrastinating the work I have to do [emoji12])
> 
> View attachment 3209092



Another brilliant choice, MrsOwen. Hugs to the festive cats


----------



## Maedi

Morai, waves back to you. I just finished decorating the tree and sent off all my overseas packages today.


----------



## Maedi

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> DH and I went for a late breakfast and then a hike to burn off the gluten free pancakes I scarfed down! Photo of my bandana attached, now I just need a mod shot of my L'Ombre and I'll have shared all my new scarves!
> 
> Pocketbook, congrats on your Trinity ring. It's an absolute classic. My BFF wears the Trinity with diamonds on just the white gold ring as her wedding band and it's just gorgeous. I've always admired that collection and I think it's great that you resisted the Chanel sale in favor of this first piece! And PS most of my clients use designer "artificial" trees so you're in excellent company and no needles to clean up. DH loves real and every year we find a cat climbing it's way up the inside taking out ornaments left and right. Now we put the un-breakables with cat height and all the really nice ones get jammed at the top!
> 
> Fab, I know you're busy but I imagine the holidays are so fun with your daughters and all the friends and family! I hope you're having a great time and getting through that crazy shopping list! I've got my little nephew covered but still figuring out what to get for baby niece, she's a chunky little 6 month old and I'm not well versed in baby sizes.
> 
> MYH, welcome back! I think you did pretty well catching up. This thread moves so fast but it's also easy to just jump straight in to the chat.
> 
> Hi Kyokei, Pirula, Maedi, Morai, Freckles, Kate and everyone else!!



I like this entire look. Do the bandanas GMs feel more substantial than the silk GMs?


----------



## Maedi

Thanks for posting your Christmas trees. So festive! 
Madame Bijoux, your nature photos are a joy!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Madame, three of my favorite places!!! I have fond memories of all. Most recently I went to the showing of downton abbey costumes and high tea at winterthur just a year ago. Truly one of the most spectacular and under rated areas of the country. I want DH to consider it for our retirement. A great place to live and no taxes!
> 
> Lucky you., thanks for the photo!





Kyokei said:


> It isn't your imagination at all. I would love to see more pictures.





Moirai said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Freckles, happy birthday to your DD! She is a trooper having to bear not one but three pulled teeth. Lots of ice cream for her! I remember 6th sense; it's a really good and original movie. Bruce Willis was great in it considering it's not an action film.
> 
> Mindi B, you are so sweet to watch out for Freckles. We ladies have to stick together!
> 
> Kyokei, I am like you when it comes to big purchases. I consider whether it's something that I really love and will use often. Sometimes it drives my DH crazy, so he'll just tell me to buy it and move on. Not a bad strategy I must say, LOL. I agree with you that this Cafe is fabulous.
> 
> MadamB, yes - I see the H too. That's cool. More beautiful pics please.
> 
> Pirula, good for you to have Friday off. You've got lots of fun parties coming up.
> 
> Gracekelly, hope you get you landline straightened out soon. I still keep mine. DH prefers to use the landline whenever he can.
> 
> MrsO, congrats on your great press! It's wonderful to end the year on a positive note.
> 
> Hi Fab, PbP, MYH, rainneday, dharma, Maedi and anyone else reading this!





Maedi said:


> Thanks for posting your Christmas trees. So festive!
> Madame Bijoux, your nature photos are a joy!



Thanks  Pocketbook Pup, Kyokei, Moirai and Maedi.
Here are more from the Brandywine Art Museun.  The Christmas tree ornaments are hand made with plant material.  They're called "critters".


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Another critter:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Some Christmas trees at Winterthur:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Tea set by Tiffany:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

A walk around Longwood Gardens:


----------



## Madam Bijoux




----------



## Madam Bijoux

:d


----------



## Madam Bijoux

&#128512;


----------



## Madam Bijoux

One more from the Brandywine Art Museum;


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> One more from the Brandywine Art Museum;




Oh thank you! These photos are wonderful. I wish I could go.


----------



## Mindi B

Beautiful pictures, Madam!  Thank you so much for sharing them.  Seeing the lovely decorations helps me feel more "in the spirit" of the season.


----------



## Pirula

Incredible pictures Madame Bijoux!  Thank you for sharing them!


----------



## Moirai

Madam Bijoux said:


> .



Thank you for sharing these beautiful pics with us, MadamB. Perfect for getting into the holiday spirit. I especially like the tree surrounded by the poinsettias.


----------



## gracekelly

Madame Bijoux thanks so much for the stunning pictures.  I have always wanted to go there and Christmas is the perfect time to do it.

Moirai, I agree with your DH.  Our U-Verse is too spotty to rely on for good phone service and the cell just results in too many dropped calls.  I am happy to report that the landline service was restored today.  It wasn't that difficult for them to do it as it was done by a computer, but finding the right person who could order the service was beyond difficult.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh thank you! These photos are wonderful. I wish I could go.


 


Mindi B said:


> Beautiful pictures, Madam!  Thank you so much for sharing them.  Seeing the lovely decorations helps me feel more "in the spirit" of the season.


 


Pirula said:


> Incredible pictures Madame Bijoux!  Thank you for sharing them!


 


gracekelly said:


> Madame Bijoux thanks so much for the stunning pictures.  I have always wanted to go there and Christmas is the perfect time to do it.
> 
> Moirai, I agree with your DH.  Our U-Verse is too spotty to rely on for good phone service and the cell just results in too many dropped calls.  I am happy to report that the landline service was restored today.  It wasn't that difficult for them to do it as it was done by a computer, but finding the right person who could order the service was beyond difficult.


 
Thanks again for the kind words, Pocketbook Pup, Mindi B, Pirula and Moirai.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

How could I have forgotten this?  These are some flowers on the Christmas tree at Winterthur.


----------



## Pirula

Madam Bijoux said:


> How could I have forgotten this?  These are some flowers on the Christmas tree at Winterthur.




Omg.  [emoji7]


----------



## MSO13

Maedi said:


> Another brilliant choice, MrsOwen. Hugs to the festive cats







Maedi said:


> I like this entire look. Do the bandanas GMs feel more substantial than the silk GMs?




thanks so much Maedi, yes the bandanas are more like a 90cm weight silk but they soften quickly. they hold their knots a bit more easily then the plume silk in my opinion.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe! waving hello on a quick pop by, super busy week and feeling a bit run down. my holiday break can't come soon enough! just a few more projects to get done... I'm enjoying all the holiday photos and will try to find one to share soon!


----------



## Kyokei

Hello cafe! How is everyone doing? I went to another fragrance event today which was interesting. I can't wait for the weekend still... I'm dead!

Just wanted to check in and say hello to you all. The weather here in NY is surprisingly warm and nice; I love it.


----------



## Kyokei

Here is the Christmas tree at Bryant Park


----------



## Maedi

MrsOwen3 said:


> thanks so much Maedi, yes the bandanas are more like a 90cm weight silk but they soften quickly. they hold their knots a bit more easily then the plume silk in my opinion.



Good to know, thank you. I like the.more substantial feel better  I also cannot wait for some days off.


----------



## Maedi

Madame Bijoux, exquisite photos! I expected to see one of your bijoux in one of the critters


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> How could I have forgotten this?  These are some flowers on the Christmas tree at Winterthur.







MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe! waving hello on a quick pop by, super busy week and feeling a bit run down. my holiday break can't come soon enough! just a few more projects to get done... I'm enjoying all the holiday photos and will try to find one to share soon!







Kyokei said:


> Here is the Christmas tree at Bryant Park
> View attachment 3211068




Hello cafe!!!
Madam your photos are divine as always. Those flowers are gorgeous. I've not thought of an arrangement in a Christmas tree!!
MrsO hope you are feeling recharged!!!! I saw your bandana at BG yesterday. Heading to the Wall Street H today. Haven't been to that boutique before. Will keep everyone posted!!!
Kyokei the tree is gorgeous. Prettier than the Rockefeller tree I think!! And yes, it is warm here. Too warm!! I am wearing cashmere!!
We hit the chanel sale yesterday. I bought the cruise jacket I have been coveting. I will post pics once I recurve it. Alterations are being made to the arms. I also bought a beautiful rust color d wool dress. It was on sale thank goodness!! I also purchased a beautiful Prada winter white coat, again on sale. BG was crazy and I was overwhelmed by all of the sale merchandise. I bought 4 pairs of Wolford tights. Haha 
I can also say I now have 2 beautiful Marie Jo bras. And the crazy part is I am the same size without the implants!! How is that even possible? I think my hormones are changing with age. More tissue, just not where I need it. Haha. It's all good though. I'm very happy. 
Gracekelly I'm glad your landline is up and running now. I still love my landline too. 
I will check in after we hit the H boutique on WS!!!
Have a great day ladies! And hello to Fab and Morei and all of you beautiful ladies!!!


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe!!!
> Madam your photos are divine as always. Those flowers are gorgeous. I've not thought of an arrangement in a Christmas tree!!
> MrsO hope you are feeling recharged!!!! I saw your bandana at BG yesterday. Heading to the Wall Street H today. Haven't been to that boutique before. Will keep everyone posted!!!
> Kyokei the tree is gorgeous. Prettier than the Rockefeller tree I think!! And yes, it is warm here. Too warm!! I am wearing cashmere!!
> We hit the chanel sale yesterday. I bought the cruise jacket I have been coveting. I will post pics once I recurve it. Alterations are being made to the arms. I also bought a beautiful rust color d wool dress. It was on sale thank goodness!! I also purchased a beautiful Prada winter white coat, again on sale. BG was crazy and I was overwhelmed by all of the sale merchandise. I bought 4 pairs of Wolford tights. Haha
> I can also say I now have 2 beautiful Marie Jo bras. And the crazy part is I am the same size without the implants!! How is that even possible? I think my hormones are changing with age. More tissue, just not where I need it. Haha. It's all good though. I'm very happy.
> Gracekelly I'm glad your landline is up and running now. I still love my landline too.
> I will check in after we hit the H boutique on WS!!!
> Have a great day ladies! And hello to Fab and Morei and all of you beautiful ladies!!!




I also went to BG yesterday and it was packed! Though not nearly as bad as last week. Congratulations on getting your Chanel jacket and Prada coat


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe!!!
> Madam your photos are divine as always. Those flowers are gorgeous. I've not thought of an arrangement in a Christmas tree!!
> MrsO hope you are feeling recharged!!!! I saw your bandana at BG yesterday. Heading to the Wall Street H today. Haven't been to that boutique before. Will keep everyone posted!!!
> Kyokei the tree is gorgeous. Prettier than the Rockefeller tree I think!! And yes, it is warm here. Too warm!! I am wearing cashmere!!
> We hit the chanel sale yesterday. I bought the cruise jacket I have been coveting. I will post pics once I recurve it. Alterations are being made to the arms. I also bought a beautiful rust color d wool dress. It was on sale thank goodness!! I also purchased a beautiful Prada winter white coat, again on sale. BG was crazy and I was overwhelmed by all of the sale merchandise. I bought 4 pairs of Wolford tights. Haha
> I can also say I now have 2 beautiful Marie Jo bras. And the crazy part is I am the same size without the implants!! How is that even possible? I think my hormones are changing with age. More tissue, just not where I need it. Haha. It's all good though. I'm very happy.
> Gracekelly I'm glad your landline is up and running now. I still love my landline too.
> I will check in after we hit the H boutique on WS!!!
> Have a great day ladies! And hello to Fab and Morei and all of you beautiful ladies!!!




Glad you are having such a wonderful time in New York and finding such bargains. Let us know if H has any of the spring scarves in yet. It must be so nice with the Christmas decorations.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Maedi said:


> Madame Bijoux, exquisite photos! I expected to see one of your bijoux in one of the critters





Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe!!!
> Madam your photos are divine as always. Those flowers are gorgeous. I've not thought of an arrangement in a Christmas tree!!
> MrsO hope you are feeling recharged!!!! I saw your bandana at BG yesterday. Heading to the Wall Street H today. Haven't been to that boutique before. Will keep everyone posted!!!
> Kyokei the tree is gorgeous. Prettier than the Rockefeller tree I think!! And yes, it is warm here. Too warm!! I am wearing cashmere!!
> We hit the chanel sale yesterday. I bought the cruise jacket I have been coveting. I will post pics once I recurve it. Alterations are being made to the arms. I also bought a beautiful rust color d wool dress. It was on sale thank goodness!! I also purchased a beautiful Prada winter white coat, again on sale. BG was crazy and I was overwhelmed by all of the sale merchandise. I bought 4 pairs of Wolford tights. Haha
> I can also say I now have 2 beautiful Marie Jo bras. And the crazy part is I am the same size without the implants!! How is that even possible? I think my hormones are changing with age. More tissue, just not where I need it. Haha. It's all good though. I'm very happy.
> Gracekelly I'm glad your landline is up and running now. I still love my landline too.
> I will check in after we hit the H boutique on WS!!!
> Have a great day ladies! And hello to Fab and Morei and all of you beautiful ladies!!!



Thank you, Maedi and Freckles1


----------



## EmileH

Hello cafe! A big thank you to Mrs O  for recommending the leather wipes. I haven't needed them for color transfer but I used a cleaner and then a conditioner wipe on my new to me Sofia Coppola and it looks better than ever. 

I'm home snuggling with my chihuahua after a long work week. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> Thank you, Maedi and Freckles1




Madam where is that doll baby pup of yours that likes to wink? I'd like to see him in a holiday costume!!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Freckles1 said:


> Madam where is that doll baby pup of yours that likes to wink? I'd like to see him in a holiday costume!!!!



No costumes for him- he won't stand still for a fitting.:doggie:


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Saturday, ladies! Just wanted to stop by for a quick hi while waiting for DDs to finish their piano lesson. Have been following the cafe but too busy to post. Next week should be a little better. DDs' Christmas Concert was on Wednesday. They were so sweet in their costumes and sang 3 beautiful songs. Brought tears to my eyes. I still remembered their first concert 2 Christmases ago when my girly girl DD wouldn't sing and kept looking around for mommy. She looked like she was about to ball. Now they're almost professional. Lol. 

Freckles, happy birthday to your DD! She's so brave to have 3 teeth pulled out. Lots of hugs, ice cream and popsicles. Sounds like you're having a blast in NYC. Congrats on all your goodies!

MrsO, congrats on your bandana and Boulevard CSGM! They both look amazing on you! Love your mod pic with Miss M. And congrats on receiving another accolade! You're super talented! 

Madam, thanks for the pics! Such beautiful scenery, trees and flowers. 

Kyokei, gorgeous Chanel bag! Love the edgy look. I only have 2 Chanel bags because every time I checked out the store, I felt they look rather similar to what I already have. 

Everyone's Christmas tree is just gorgeous! MYH, the origami ornaments are awesome! Our ornaments are hung mostly at the bottom half of the tree because my 2 little elves were helping. 

Hi to everyone else!  What everyone has planned this weekend? We're heading to lunch at a local resto where Santa may make a surprise appearance.  Then dinner with a big group of friends where we do gift exchange for the kids.


----------



## Moirai

Hi everyone!

Have been super busy at work, still ongoing, so just checking in to see how everyone is doing.

MadamB, thank you for the closeup pic of my favorite tree in your collection of pics. Beautiful how it is decorated with all those flowers. 

Kyokei, thank you for thinking of us and sharing pic of the lovely tree. Hope all is well with you.

Freckles, great purchases you have there, even better on sale. Please post pics when you can, love to see what you got. Have a wonderful time in NY. 

PbP, have a wonderful time relaxing with your baby. You deserve it!

MrsO, yay to relaxing time ahead! Hopefully soon for me too.

Fab, have fun at your parties!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Sending a happy birthday message to that great big lounge in the sky to Mr. Sinatra.


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> Sending a happy birthday message to that great big lounge in the sky to Mr. Sinatra.




Amen! Happy birthday Frank!!


----------



## Pirula

Madam Bijoux said:


> Sending a happy birthday message to that great big lounge in the sky to Mr. Sinatra.







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Amen! Happy birthday Frank!!




X3!!  &#127870;[emoji483]here's to you Francis  Albert.  I couldn't find an emoje that looked like a Jack Daniels on the rocks!

Cray here.  Two parties in 24 hours, including our own.  Hopefully I'll resurface Monday!  [emoji319]


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> Sending a happy birthday message to that great big lounge in the sky to Mr. Sinatra.




I like it Madam!! DH and I danced to Fly me to the Moon for our wedding dance!! Happy Birthday Frank!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Pirula said:


> X3!!  &#127870;[emoji483]here's to you Francis  Albert.  I couldn't find an emoje that looked like a Jack Daniels on the rocks!
> 
> Cray here.  Two parties in 24 hours, including our own.  Hopefully I'll resurface Monday!  [emoji319]




Pirula stay alive sister!! Cheers!!


----------



## Mindi B

Freckles1 said:


> Pirula stay alive sister!! Cheers!!



LOL!  Death by party!  A risk of the season.


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  Death by party!  A risk of the season.




I am howling!!!!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!

I'm enjoying a day off and got a bunch of Christmas shopping done. My favorites are a tie between the pink/rose Under the Waves 90cm for my MIL or a little motorcycle knit jacket for my 6 month old niece to wear into Spring! 

I actually really tried to shop for myself but nothing was working today. Our weather is bizarre and it was 74 degrees, made me want Spring clothes! The Chanel slingback shoe still alludes me and I'm losing confidence in my SAs since they now have no ETA, apparently the ateliers are already in production on the new shoes and they're struggling to make another round. I tried on a few sale Chanel pieces but nothing seemed right. My H SA and SM truly tempted me with L'Arbre du Vent CSGM in natural/black which is simply amazing on but I cannot buy myself another shawl right now. Maybe DH will get it for me, I let him know it's on hold. 

How's everyone doing? Pirula, did you survive the parties? 

(Photo of the scarf I got for MIL borrowed from the Spring 16 thread)


----------



## Kyokei

Hello cafe! How has everyone been? 

Fab, the Christmas concert sounds nice! Is this a choir at a school or something unrelated? Thank you for the compliment on my bag! I also currently have only two Chanel bags. I like to hold out for the ones that really fit with me. Eventually I would like to add one or two more, but will wait patiently for the right ones to come along.

Pirula, hope you are doing well and survived all of the parties. It sounds like a busy yet very fun weekend.

MrsOwen, that scarf is gorgeous! It is one of the SS16 scarves I am highly considering. I&#8217;m planning to go to H during my free time this week and check out what they have in. The weather here is very nice too, but more in the high 50s to low 60s. I hate the cold, though, so I am enjoying it.


----------



## Pirula

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm enjoying a day off and got a bunch of Christmas shopping done. My favorites are a tie between the pink/rose Under the Waves 90cm for my MIL or a little motorcycle knit jacket for my 6 month old niece to wear into Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> I actually really tried to shop for myself but nothing was working today. Our weather is bizarre and it was 74 degrees, made me want Spring clothes! The Chanel slingback shoe still alludes me and I'm losing confidence in my SAs since they now have no ETA, apparently the ateliers are already in production on the new shoes and they're struggling to make another round. I tried on a few sale Chanel pieces but nothing seemed right. My H SA and SM truly tempted me with L'Arbre du Vent CSGM in natural/black which is simply amazing on but I cannot buy myself another shawl right now. Maybe DH will get it for me, I let him know it's on hold.
> 
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing? Pirula, did you survive the parties?
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo of the scarf I got for MIL borrowed from the Spring 16 thread)







Kyokei said:


> Hello cafe! How has everyone been?
> 
> Fab, the Christmas concert sounds nice! Is this a choir at a school or something unrelated? Thank you for the compliment on my bag! I also currently have only two Chanel bags. I like to hold out for the ones that really fit with me. Eventually I would like to add one or two more, but will wait patiently for the right ones to come along.
> 
> Pirula, hope you are doing well and survived all of the parties. It sounds like a busy yet very fun weekend.
> 
> MrsOwen, that scarf is gorgeous! It is one of the SS16 scarves I am highly considering. Im planning to go to H during my free time this week and check out what they have in. The weather here is very nice too, but more in the high 50s to low 60s. I hate the cold, though, so I am enjoying it.




Good evening friends!

I am soooooo exhausted but I survived!  Thank you for asking.  Our party ended just a bit ago, and it was a great success!  With the help of our generous friends we amassed 129 toys!  [emoji322][emoji319][emoji322] including one seriously sweet bike!

DH's company party last night was great fun.  I am now looking forward to some quiet days of wrapping presents and just chilling until Christmas Eve.  We'll be 10 this year!  Not too big, not too small.

PS:  what a lucky mother in law you have MrsOwen!  I do believe this will be my choice for SS/16 scarf.  I'm determined to limit myself to two.


----------



## Kyokei

Pirula said:


> Good evening friends!
> 
> I am soooooo exhausted but I survived!  Thank you for asking.  Our party ended just a bit ago, and it was a great success!  With the help of our generous friends we amassed 129 toys!  [emoji322][emoji319][emoji322] including one seriously sweet bike!
> 
> DH's company party last night was great fun.  I am now looking forward to some quiet days of wrapping presents and just chilling until Christmas Eve.  We'll be 10 this year!  Not too big, not too small.



That is great! Congratulations on the success of your party! Hope you have some time to relax from now until the holidays.


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> That is great! Congratulations on the success of your party! Hope you have some time to relax from now until the holidays.




Thank you dear, sweet Kyokei!  [emoji8]


----------



## Freckles1

Monday Monday!!!!!
Dec 14!!!! 
Insanity!!!!
It's finally a little chilly here! 43 degrees!!
The skis are waxed and ready to go!
Ladies here are my H goodies from NY





Hope everyone is having a great day!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Freckles1 said:


> Monday Monday!!!!!
> Dec 14!!!!
> Insanity!!!!
> It's finally a little chilly here! 43 degrees!!
> The skis are waxed and ready to go!
> Ladies here are my H goodies from NY
> View attachment 3214114
> View attachment 3214115
> View attachment 3214116
> View attachment 3214117
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!!!


 
Beautiful decorations and set of goodies!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Monday Monday!!!!!
> Dec 14!!!!
> Insanity!!!!
> It's finally a little chilly here! 43 degrees!!
> The skis are waxed and ready to go!
> Ladies here are my H goodies from NY
> View attachment 3214114
> View attachment 3214115
> View attachment 3214116
> View attachment 3214117
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!!!




These are beautiful choices and you look fabulous. I love the colors of that ante du vent shawl the best. And the bracelets are a great match. How about the Prada coat and other goodies? Can we see?


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> Beautiful decorations and set of goodies!







Pocketbook Pup said:


> These are beautiful choices and you look fabulous. I love the colors of that ante du vent shawl the best. And the bracelets are a great match. How about the Prada coat and other goodies? Can we see?




Thank you Madam and Pocket pup!!
My other goodies haven't arrived yet... Oh and Pup I bought one more Chanel jacket at Saks!! Sale!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




My tree is finally dressed!!


----------



## Pirula

Freckles1 said:


> Monday Monday!!!!!
> Dec 14!!!!
> Insanity!!!!
> It's finally a little chilly here! 43 degrees!!
> The skis are waxed and ready to go!
> Ladies here are my H goodies from NY
> View attachment 3214114
> View attachment 3214115
> View attachment 3214116
> View attachment 3214117
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!!!







Freckles1 said:


> Thank you Madam and Pocket pup!!
> My other goodies haven't arrived yet... Oh and Pup I bought one more Chanel jacket at Saks!! Sale!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214120
> View attachment 3214121
> 
> My tree is finally dressed!!




Gorgeous freckles!  Scarf and tree.

Day of recovery today.  Back to work tomorrow.  Here's a little pic of DH and I at his boss' after party.  Because you know, I guess why have just one party?


----------



## Freckles1

Pirula said:


> Gorgeous freckles!  Scarf and tree.
> 
> Day of recovery today.  Back to work tomorrow.  Here's a little pic of DH and I at his boss' after party.  Because you know, I guess why have just one party?
> 
> View attachment 3214137




Precious pic Pirula!!!! 
You look alive and very well!!!! So does you DH!!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles you are superwoman! Surgery, New York shopping extravaganza and fully decorated tree?!? Amazing. Can't wait to see your other goodies including the Chanel jacket. Which one?

Pirula, you look beautiful radiant glowing. And it looks like you had a lot of fun. DH looks handsome as well..


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Freckles you are superwoman! Surgery, New York shopping extravaganza and fully decorated tree?!? Amazing. Can't wait to see your other goodies including the Chanel jacket. Which one?
> 
> Pirula, you look beautiful radiant glowing. And it looks like you had a lot of fun. DH looks handsome as well..




Pup the jacket is a charcoal grey with a black velvet collar.... I don't know the style name but it has "tails" like a tuxedo jacket or a riding jacket!!!  It reminds of something the Kaiser himself would wear!!! I won't receive it until after the holidays because of the sale and alterations, but I will post a photo when I get it!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Pup the jacket is a charcoal grey with a black velvet collar.... I don't know the style name but it has "tails" like a tuxedo jacket or a riding jacket!!!  It reminds of something the Kaiser himself would wear!!! I won't receive it until after the holidays because of the sale and alterations, but I will post a photo when I get it!!




Sounds gorgeous!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe, 

Pirula, how awesome you rounded up so many toys! You look lovely in the photo too! Under the Waves is pretty magical, I'm not buying 90s and this design is not my style but the fish and details are really incredible especially rendered in silk. Good luck sticking to two! I have a one shawl per season rule and I'm considering my third and there's two weeks left in this season [emoji4]

Freckles, you are superwoman! Gorgeous goodies! I'm still thinking about the natural L'Arbre and will inform DH that it would be in Santa's best interest if that appeared under our mantle wreath (I have not managed a tree yet so I made a wreath and put some lights on it) Can't wait to see the rest of the haul 

Well Chanel heard my pleas yesterday and today my two tone slingbacks are on the way to me!!!! My Neiman SA is a doll, I'm so excited. I plan to wear them if I can this winter with fair isle socks, a little Salzburg meets Brasserie. 

Hope everyone had a lovely day! Shoe pics when they arrive!


----------



## katekluet

Too far behind to catch up but I will jump in and say happy holidays to all of you!
MrsO, we are twins on the Boulevards black and white...what a great CW! Found it when we had a very fun meetup at the local H with the most delightful group of people....got a few other things too but all the orange boxes remain wrapped under the tree.
FF, so fun to hear about the holiday doings with your DDs.
Kyokei, I am enjoying your great style photos.
Pirula and PbP, fun to see you in the cafe....Freckles, sounds like a great trip!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Pirula, how awesome you rounded up so many toys! You look lovely in the photo too! Under the Waves is pretty magical, I'm not buying 90s and this design is not my style but the fish and details are really incredible especially rendered in silk. Good luck sticking to two! I have a one shawl per season rule and I'm considering my third and there's two weeks left in this season [emoji4]
> 
> Freckles, you are superwoman! Gorgeous goodies! I'm still thinking about the natural L'Arbre and will inform DH that it would be in Santa's best interest if that appeared under our mantle wreath (I have not managed a tree yet so I made a wreath and put some lights on it) Can't wait to see the rest of the haul
> 
> Well Chanel heard my pleas yesterday and today my two tone slingbacks are on the way to me!!!! My Neiman SA is a doll, I'm so excited. I plan to wear them if I can this winter with fair isle socks, a little Salzburg meets Brasserie.
> 
> Hope everyone had a lovely day! Shoe pics when they arrive!




Oh cute! Glad you got your sling backs!


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Pirula, how awesome you rounded up so many toys! You look lovely in the photo too! Under the Waves is pretty magical, I'm not buying 90s and this design is not my style but the fish and details are really incredible especially rendered in silk. Good luck sticking to two! I have a one shawl per season rule and I'm considering my third and there's two weeks left in this season [emoji4]
> 
> Freckles, you are superwoman! Gorgeous goodies! I'm still thinking about the natural L'Arbre and will inform DH that it would be in Santa's best interest if that appeared under our mantle wreath (I have not managed a tree yet so I made a wreath and put some lights on it) Can't wait to see the rest of the haul
> 
> Well Chanel heard my pleas yesterday and today my two tone slingbacks are on the way to me!!!! My Neiman SA is a doll, I'm so excited. I plan to wear them if I can this winter with fair isle socks, a little Salzburg meets Brasserie.
> 
> Hope everyone had a lovely day! Shoe pics when they arrive!




MrsO I've a feeling Santa will come through... He's a smart man!! 
I would love to see a photo of the sling backs and socks!!! I need some funk in my life. Maybe I can steal ideas from you. I really like your style 
I love the hearth/wreath idea!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello, ladies! I survived all the food fests from last week and now I have a reprieve for 3 days and then another 3 days food marathon then rest until Xmas eve. 

Kyokei, about the concert, each Casa class (kindergarten) learned 3 Xmas songs--2 English, 1 French. The kids practiced for at least 5 weeks. The teachers made their costumes according to the music theme for the class. Then the school put on the concert in the auditorium with stage setting and the whole nine yards. It was amazing! I never had anything like this when I was little. For ballet recital last June they did Wizard of Oz with kids of different ages up to 14 performing. Such fun!

Pirula, congrats on the toy drive! You look radiant and you and your DH look so happy. 

MrsO, gorgeous scarf for your MIL! You're so thoughtful. If I had a son, I'd have been thrilled to have a DIL like you.  Can't wait to see your Chanel shoes. Just in time for Christmas. DH asked me today what I'd like for Xmas because I usually would have given him a list way before now (like after my bday in August  ). Well, it's the first year I have nothing on my WL. I only asked for one action thriller novel. I don't think he believes me. Lol. 

Freckles, beautiful tree and decoration there! Love your new goodies! The shawl is gorgeous on you. Can't wait to see the rest when they arrive. My GF in NY emailed me pics of Chanel sale clothing that her SFA SA sent her. Luckily for me I didn't see anything that I absolutely must have so I saved money. Plus I like to try clothes on in person. I find that things don't always fit exactly the same in the same size from the same brand. 

Hi Kate, so nice to see you stopping by.  

Hi to everyone else! Got to go pack up 22 little goody bags for DDs' classmates. I got each a little story book that helps them to read through phonics.


----------



## MSO13

katekluet said:


> Too far behind to catch up but I will jump in and say happy holidays to all of you!
> MrsO, we are twins on the Boulevards black and white...what a great CW! Found it when we had a very fun meetup at the local H with the most delightful group of people....got a few other things too but all the orange boxes remain wrapped under the tree.
> FF, so fun to hear about the holiday doings with your DDs.
> Kyokei, I am enjoying your great style photos.
> Pirula and PbP, fun to see you in the cafe....Freckles, sounds like a great trip!




Hi Kate! Twins on both the shawls this season, right? You're so good at saving things for the holidays, maybe I'll wrap my shoes up for myself! Can't wait to see what's under the tree for you and glad to hear your meet up was fun!


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Hello, ladies! I survived all the food fests from last week and now I have a reprieve for 3 days and then another 3 days food marathon then rest until Xmas eve.
> 
> 
> 
> Kyokei, about the concert, each Casa class (kindergarten) learned 3 Xmas songs--2 English, 1 French. The kids practiced for at least 5 weeks. The teachers made their costumes according to the music theme for the class. Then the school put on the concert in the auditorium with stage setting and the whole nine yards. It was amazing! I never had anything like this when I was little. For ballet recital last June they did Wizard of Oz with kids of different ages up to 14 performing. Such fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Pirula, congrats on the toy drive! You look radiant and you and your DH look so happy.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO, gorgeous scarf for your MIL! You're so thoughtful. If I had a son, I'd have been thrilled to have a DIL like you.  Can't wait to see your Chanel shoes. Just in time for Christmas. DH asked me today what I'd like for Xmas because I usually would have given him a list way before now (like after my bday in August  ). Well, it's the first year I have nothing on my WL. I only asked for one action thriller novel. I don't think he believes me. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles, beautiful tree and decoration there! Love your new goodies! The shawl is gorgeous on you. Can't wait to see the rest when they arrive. My GF in NY emailed me pics of Chanel sale clothing that her SFA SA sent her. Luckily for me I didn't see anything that I absolutely must have so I saved money. Plus I like to try clothes on in person. I find that things don't always fit exactly the same in the same size from the same brand.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kate, so nice to see you stopping by.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone else! Got to go pack up 22 little goody bags for DDs' classmates. I got each a little story book that helps them to read through phonics.




You need some elves to help you with those goody bags! Yes, I would be suspicious if I were your DH [emoji8] but you guys have all your fun times ahead at the cottage plus Hawaii and those memories and experiences are the best gifts after all. 


Honestly I don't know how MIL will react but hopefully she'll love it. I have a new sister in law and she's enjoying the special attention (ahem, criticism) that I've endured for 10 years so I'm enjoying my moment as the "good one" for as long as I have it! [emoji6]


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh cute! Glad you got your sling backs!







Freckles1 said:


> MrsO I've a feeling Santa will come through... He's a smart man!!
> I would love to see a photo of the sling backs and socks!!! I need some funk in my life. Maybe I can steal ideas from you. I really like your style
> I love the hearth/wreath idea!!!




I had them shipped because I'm so busy the rest of the week but will post pics soon. Thank you, it's nice to have you guys to share this stuff with!


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> I'm enjoying a day off and got a bunch of Christmas shopping done. My favorites are a tie between the pink/rose Under the Waves 90cm for my MIL or a little motorcycle knit jacket for my 6 month old niece to wear into Spring!
> (Photo of the scarf I got for MIL borrowed from the Spring 16 thread)





Freckles1 said:


> Monday Monday!!!!!
> Dec 14!!!!
> Insanity!!!!
> It's finally a little chilly here! 43 degrees!!
> The skis are waxed and ready to go!
> Ladies here are my H goodies from NY
> View attachment 3214114
> View attachment 3214115
> View attachment 3214116
> View attachment 3214117
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!!!





Pirula said:


> Gorgeous freckles!  Scarf and tree.
> Day of recovery today.  Back to work tomorrow.  Here's a little pic of DH and I at his boss' after party.  Because you know, I guess why have just one party?
> View attachment 3214137



Hi everyone!

MrsO, gorgeous scarf for your MIL. I'm sure she will love it.

Freckles, beautiful tree and shawl! You are definitely a superwoman!

Pirula, you and your DH are a beautiful couple. It's wonderful that you were able to collect so many toys.

Hi Fab, Kyokei, PbP, MadamB, Kate, MYH, dharma, Mindi, gracekelly, Maedi, and everyone else!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> You need some elves to help you with those goody bags! Yes, I would be suspicious if I were your DH [emoji8] but you guys have all your fun times ahead at the cottage plus Hawaii and those memories and experiences are the best gifts after all.
> 
> 
> Honestly I don't know how MIL will react but hopefully she'll love it. I have a new sister in law and she's enjoying the special attention (ahem, criticism) that I've endured for 10 years so I'm enjoying my moment as the "good one" for as long as I have it! [emoji6]





Hi everyone.

Haha! In laws. Don't you just love them? Mine are lovely but still somehow feel it's their right to pass judgement on my every move. Fortunately they are now all bickering amongst themselves. That helps to divert attention from me.

Driving DH into the city today for a routine medical procedure. Would it be wrong to run and check on the new spring scarves while he's under? 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Pirula

Freckles1 said:


> Precious pic Pirula!!!!
> You look alive and very well!!!! So does you DH!!!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Freckles you are superwoman! Surgery, New York shopping extravaganza and fully decorated tree?!? Amazing. Can't wait to see your other goodies including the Chanel jacket. Which one?
> 
> Pirula, you look beautiful radiant glowing. And it looks like you had a lot of fun. DH looks handsome as well..





MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Pirula, how awesome you rounded up so many toys! You look lovely in the photo too! Under the Waves is pretty magical, I'm not buying 90s and this design is not my style but the fish and details are really incredible especially rendered in silk. Good luck sticking to two! I have a one shawl per season rule and I'm considering my third and there's two weeks left in this season [emoji4]
> 
> Freckles, you are superwoman! Gorgeous goodies! I'm still thinking about the natural L'Arbre and will inform DH that it would be in Santa's best interest if that appeared under our mantle wreath (I have not managed a tree yet so I made a wreath and put some lights on it) Can't wait to see the rest of the haul
> 
> Well Chanel heard my pleas yesterday and today my two tone slingbacks are on the way to me!!!! My Neiman SA is a doll, I'm so excited. I plan to wear them if I can this winter with fair isle socks, a little Salzburg meets Brasserie.
> 
> Hope everyone had a lovely day! Shoe pics when they arrive!





Fabfashion said:


> Hello, ladies! I survived all the food fests from last week and now I have a reprieve for 3 days and then another 3 days food marathon then rest until Xmas eve.
> 
> Kyokei, about the concert, each Casa class (kindergarten) learned 3 Xmas songs--2 English, 1 French. The kids practiced for at least 5 weeks. The teachers made their costumes according to the music theme for the class. Then the school put on the concert in the auditorium with stage setting and the whole nine yards. It was amazing! I never had anything like this when I was little. For ballet recital last June they did Wizard of Oz with kids of different ages up to 14 performing. Such fun!
> 
> Pirula, congrats on the toy drive! You look radiant and you and your DH look so happy.
> 
> MrsO, gorgeous scarf for your MIL! You're so thoughtful. If I had a son, I'd have been thrilled to have a DIL like you.  Can't wait to see your Chanel shoes. Just in time for Christmas. DH asked me today what I'd like for Xmas because I usually would have given him a list way before now (like after my bday in August  ). Well, it's the first year I have nothing on my WL. I only asked for one action thriller novel. I don't think he believes me. Lol.
> 
> Freckles, beautiful tree and decoration there! Love your new goodies! The shawl is gorgeous on you. Can't wait to see the rest when they arrive. My GF in NY emailed me pics of Chanel sale clothing that her SFA SA sent her. Luckily for me I didn't see anything that I absolutely must have so I saved money. Plus I like to try clothes on in person. I find that things don't always fit exactly the same in the same size from the same brand.
> 
> Hi Kate, so nice to see you stopping by.
> 
> Hi to everyone else! Got to go pack up 22 little goody bags for DDs' classmates. I got each a little story book that helps them to read through phonics.





Moirai said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> MrsO, gorgeous scarf for your MIL. I'm sure she will love it.
> 
> Freckles, beautiful tree and shawl! You are definitely a superwoman!
> 
> Pirula, you and your DH are a beautiful couple. It's wonderful that you were able to collect so many toys.
> 
> Hi Fab, Kyokei, PbP, MadamB, Kate, MYH, dharma, Mindi, gracekelly, Maedi, and everyone else!




Thank you everyone for your sweet compliments on the toys and the picture!  We did have a lovely time, though at the point that picture was taken I had one too many glasses of champagne.  But ah well, what are the holidays for!

Yeah well, we'll see about sticking to just 2 scarves this season.  So far I'm not too terribly tempted, but that could all change when they finally come out.


----------



## Moirai

Good morning Cafe! 
Finally finished our tree. Happy Holidays!


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Good morning Cafe!
> 
> Finally finished our tree. Happy Holidays!




Oh how fabulous! Beautiful. I love seeing all of the trees. Happy holidays!


----------



## Pirula

Moirai said:


> Good morning Cafe!
> Finally finished our tree. Happy Holidays!



Beautiful!  :rockettes:


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh how fabulous! Beautiful. I love seeing all of the trees. Happy holidays!





Pirula said:


> Beautiful!  :rockettes:



Thank you, PbP and Pirula! Have a great day!


----------



## katekluet

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Haha! In laws. Don't you just love them? Mine are lovely but still somehow feel it's their right to pass judgement on my every move. Fortunately they are now all bickering amongst themselves. That helps to divert attention from me.
> 
> Driving DH into the city today for a routine medical procedure. Would it be wrong to run and check on the new spring scarves while he's under?
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.




This made me laugh. I am sure your DH would want you to occupy your waiting time so you don't worry too much.....)


----------



## EmileH

katekluet said:


> This made me laugh. I am sure your DH would want you to occupy your waiting time so you don't worry too much.....)




This is the worst.... A friend just reminded me that they will give him versed for the procedure and he won't remember a thing for hours. Perfect time to snuggle in orange boxes!!! Although I have to say that after the Chanel dress scare he's happy to see me just come in with a few scarves.


----------



## Fabfashion

Moirai said:


> Good morning Cafe!
> Finally finished our tree. Happy Holidays!


 
Lovely tree, Moirai! And love those Christmas figurines too!


----------



## Fabfashion

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is the worst.... A friend just reminded me that they will give him versed for the procedure and he won't remember a thing for hours. Perfect time to snuggle in orange boxes!!! Although I have to say that after the Chanel dress scare he's happy to see me just come in with a few scarves.


 
PP, I second Kate on this. You definitely need to distract yourself with a few orange boxes so you're not spending all your time worried while waiting.


----------



## Moirai

Fabfashion said:


> Lovely tree, Moirai! And love those Christmas figurines too!



Thank you, Fab! I love those nutcrackers too.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is the worst.... A friend just reminded me that they will give him versed for the procedure and he won't remember a thing for hours. Perfect time to snuggle in orange boxes!!! *Although I have to say that after the Chanel dress scare he's happy to see me just come in with a few scarves*.



Yes to distraction! Isn't it funny how relative everything is?


----------



## Freckles1

Moirai said:


> Good morning Cafe!
> 
> Finally finished our tree. Happy Holidays!




The tree is gorgeous Moirai!!!


----------



## EmileH

Bummer. I called the store before walking over. They said nothing new for another 3-4 weeks! Blah!


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> You need some elves to help you with those goody bags! Yes, I would be suspicious if I were your DH [emoji8] but you guys have all your fun times ahead at the cottage plus Hawaii and those memories and experiences are the best gifts after all.
> 
> 
> Honestly I don't know how MIL will react but hopefully she'll love it. I have a new sister in law and she's enjoying the special attention (ahem, criticism) that I've endured for 10 years so I'm enjoying my moment as the "good one" for as long as I have it! [emoji6]







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Haha! In laws. Don't you just love them? Mine are lovely but still somehow feel it's their right to pass judgement on my every move. Fortunately they are now all bickering amongst themselves. That helps to divert attention from me.
> 
> Driving DH into the city today for a routine medical procedure. Would it be wrong to run and check on the new spring scarves while he's under?
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.




Oh the in laws. I adore my FIL.... My MIL however is a different story.... She's just embarrassing and overindulgent in every way. In fact, I just gave my fur babies a treat.... Except there were none  left!! I had a box of biscuits that was 3/4 full when we left for NY!!! That is her in a nutshell. My DD are dinner at the club bc she knew her grandmother would give her junk!!!
Ugh


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Oh the in laws. I adore my FIL.... My MIL however is a different story.... She's just embarrassing and overindulgent in every way. In fact, I just gave my fur babies a treat.... Except there were none  left!! I had a box of biscuits that was 3/4 full when we left for NY!!! That is her in a nutshell. My DD are dinner at the club bc she knew her grandmother would give her junk!!!
> Ugh




Oh goodness. Fortunately my in laws live in Florida and they are afraid to travel. Which means I rarely have to be subjected to their comments about how useless and wasteful it is for me to take vacations. And I have a good excuse for why I don't visit.  I talk to mil once a week on the phone and if I don't like the direction of the conversation I can always ring the doorbell. [emoji6]


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is the worst.... A friend just reminded me that they will *give him versed for the procedure and he won't remember a thing for hours.* Perfect time to snuggle in orange boxes!!! Although I have to say that after the Chanel dress scare he's happy to see me just come in with a few scarves.



Haha!  That was my line to a patient's wife when the DH was going in for a procedure.  I told her that this was her chance to go shopping for that something something that she was lusting after.  I said this after telling the patient to give the wife his wallet.


RE the In-laws.  I was very lucky to have the nicest in-laws.  Very generous and never said a judgemental thing to my face or to my husband about me.  My mother, on the other hand saw no problem complaining about everyone and everything regarding in-law children.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Haha!  That was my line to a patient's wife when the DH was going in for a procedure.  I told her that this was her chance to go shopping for that something something that she was lusting after.  I said this after telling the patient to give the wife his wallet.




I have his wallet too! Nothing new at the store yet. Darn. 

I actually smuggled a maxi twilly into the house in my purse last week and left the box and bag in my car. DH took my car in for service and found it. So I was outed. 

Pirula taught me to call the packages from h.com silver bullets so now every time I get one he knows just what it is and he lets me know that another silver bullet arrived. Someone needs to tell them to change their packaging to something more discreet. At least I can say the boxes from Neimans are facial cleanser or something that he doesn't understand.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have his wallet too! Nothing new at the store yet. Darn.
> 
> I actually smuggled a maxi twilly into the house in my purse last week and left the box and bag in my car. DH took my car in for service and found it. So I was outed.
> 
> Pirula taught me to call the packages from h.com silver bullets so now every time I get one he knows just what it is and he lets me know that another silver bullet arrived. Someone needs to tell them to change their packaging to something more discreet. At least I can say the boxes from Neimans are facial cleanser or something that he doesn't understand.



OMG!  You are so bad (and so like me     )   Yes, cosmetics is my go-to.  The DH obsesses that every box he sees is a shoe, so as long as the box is smaller and flatter, I'm good to go

Addition:  Though he did mention recently that I should slow down on the Jo Malone because it looks like I have a perfume store in my bathroom.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> OMG!  You are so bad (and so like me     )   Yes, cosmetics is my go-to.  The DH obsesses that every box he sees is a shoe, so as long as the box is smaller and flatter, I'm good to go
> 
> Addition:  Though he did mention recently that I should slow down on the Jo Malone because it looks like I have a perfume store in my bathroom.




Neimans had a cosmetic promotion going so I stocked up on things like mascara and eyeliner. I kid you not. They sent one mascara per box in boxes that looked like they held shoes. I had to show him each one to prove it. In a bright note, now whenever I do get shoes I can just claim it was mascara.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Neimans had a cosmetic promotion going so I stocked up on things like mascara and eyeliner. I kid you not. They sent one mascara per box in boxes that looked like they held shoes. I had to show him each one to prove it. In a bright note, now whenever I do get shoes I can just claim it was mascara.



Something similar happened to me with NM.  They shipped from different stores for multiple items so it looked like it was raining large boxes.  What a waste of money for them and so silly.  On the other hand, I have had clothing sent all scrunched up in a box that was too small and so poorly packed that I had to steam it out to try it on.


----------



## EmileH

Retail therapy. It can get very stressful. [emoji6]


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh goodness. Fortunately my in laws live in Florida and they are afraid to travel. Which means I rarely have to be subjected to their comments about how useless and wasteful it is for me to take vacations. And I have a good excuse for why I don't visit.  I talk to mil once a week on the phone and if I don't like the direction of the conversation I can always ring the doorbell. [emoji6]




I am laughing out loud PP!!! I'm going to ring the door bell!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Retail therapy. It can get very stressful. [emoji6]




Well I hope you find something Pup!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Well I hope you find something Pup!!




Thanks. I have to come back to town tomorrow for more errands so I'm going to check in person. Did they have any of the new silks in New York? Either way I'll survive. I need a retail detox anyway.


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh goodness. Fortunately my in laws live in Florida and they are afraid to travel. Which means I rarely have to be subjected to their comments about how useless and wasteful it is for me to take vacations. And I have a good excuse for why I don't visit.  I talk to mil once a week on the phone and if I don't like the direction of the conversation I can always ring the doorbell. [emoji6]




Omg!  Why have I never thought of the doorbell thing?!   It's pure genius!!!!!  (Not for my inlaws, they're great.  But others... &#128580


----------



## Pirula

gracekelly said:


> OMG!  You are so bad (and so like me     )   Yes, cosmetics is my go-to.  The DH obsesses that every box he sees is a shoe, so as long as the box is smaller and flatter, I'm good to go
> 
> Addition:  Though he did mention recently that I should slow down on the Jo Malone because it looks like I have a perfume store in my bathroom.







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Neimans had a cosmetic promotion going so I stocked up on things like mascara and eyeliner. I kid you not. They sent one mascara per box in boxes that looked like they held shoes. I had to show him each one to prove it. In a bright note, now whenever I do get shoes I can just claim it was mascara.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks. I have to come back to town tomorrow for more errands so I'm going to check in person. Did they have any of the new silks in New York? Either way I'll survive. I need a retail detox anyway.




I feel like they did... I honestly only look at the shawls/cashmere.


----------



## Keren16

Sorry to know about you experiences with Neimans gracekelly & Pocketbook Pup.  
After a hiatus at the NM's cosmetic department near me due to too much makeup & fragrance accumulation, I went back for a look & had a great buying experience.  
You should talk to the department manager & customer service.  You can also comment on the email receipt.  
I've had periodic problems over the years with  some of their stores  & the company was more than willing to please
Hope things work out to your liking.


----------



## gracekelly

Keren16 said:


> Sorry to know about you experiences with Neimans gracekelly & Pocketbook Pup.
> After a hiatus at the NM's cosmetic department near me due to too much makeup & fragrance accumulation, I went back for a look & had a great buying experience.
> You should talk to the department manager & customer service.  You can also comment on the email receipt.
> I've had periodic problems over the years with  some of their stores  & the company was more than willing to please
> Hope things work out to your liking.



I don't think that I would call what happened a problem.  I received everything it just came in multiple packaging.


----------



## Keren16

gracekelly said:


> I don't think that I would call what happened a problem.  I received everything it just came in multiple packaging.




I'm sorry if you thought I meant a problem
I've experienced the same with separate shippings
I thought it was shipped in an inappropriate way


----------



## MYH

Moirai - look at your beautiful tree! I adore the nutcrackers too! Thank you for sharing with all of us.

And thanks everyone for the nice comments about my origami tree.  I am kind of bummed I did not get one this year but since Dh and I are going to Vegas, I thought it was too much trouble.

PbP - you have me busting up over here about ringing the doorbell.  That is so clever! 

As to being outed because you hid H packaging in your car, I was so outed when we moved from PA to CA. Everytime I bought a scarf I slide the bag underneath our dresser.  When we moved, the moving guys picked up the dresser and about 50 bags were just sitting there.  Ummm....I didn't know bags could mate and have offspring! Luckily the moving guys had no idea what the orange bags meant.  All they saw was DH's face and started laughing. Luckily, DH was not mad.  Just amused.

Mrs. O - what a gorgeous scarf you bought for your MIL! Amazing. That is so generous and kind of you to get her such a lovely gift.

Freckles1 - you are too cute with your new purchases.  That shawl is made for you and looks absolutely gorgeous on you.  Also, love your tree!

Pirula - it is so nice to have a face to a name.  You are beautiful darling.  And you and DH make a good looking couple. One day -maybe I'll be brave enough to post my face. I'm not sure why I don't do it. I just saw others post only pics from the neck down so I followed.  

For all other lovely cafe peeps, hello!


----------



## Pirula

MYH said:


> Moirai - look at your beautiful tree! I adore the nutcrackers too! Thank you for sharing with all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks everyone for the nice comments about my origami tree.  I am kind of bummed I did not get one this year but since Dh and I are going to Vegas, I thought it was too much trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> PbP - you have me busting up over here about ringing the doorbell.  That is so clever!
> 
> 
> 
> As to being outed because you hid H packaging in your car, I was so outed when we moved from PA to CA. Everytime I bought a scarf I slide the bag underneath our dresser.  When we moved, the moving guys picked up the dresser and about 50 bags were just sitting there.  Ummm....I didn't know bags could mate and have offspring! Luckily the moving guys had no idea what the orange bags meant.  All they saw was DH's face and started laughing. Luckily, DH was not mad.  Just amused.
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. O - what a gorgeous scarf you bought for your MIL! Amazing. That is so generous and kind of you to get her such a lovely gift.
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles1 - you are too cute with your new purchases.  That shawl is made for you and looks absolutely gorgeous on you.  Also, love your tree!
> 
> 
> 
> Pirula - it is so nice to have a face to a name.  You are beautiful darling.  And you and DH make a good looking couple. One day -maybe I'll be brave enough to post my face. I'm not sure why I don't do it. I just saw others post only pics from the neck down so I followed.
> 
> 
> 
> For all other lovely cafe peeps, hello!




Why thank you dear MYH.  [emoji4].  Yeah me too, so I do same with modeling pics and it's fine because it focuses on the scarf, which is as it should be.


----------



## EmileH

MYH said:


> Moirai - look at your beautiful tree! I adore the nutcrackers too! Thank you for sharing with all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks everyone for the nice comments about my origami tree.  I am kind of bummed I did not get one this year but since Dh and I are going to Vegas, I thought it was too much trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> PbP - you have me busting up over here about ringing the doorbell.  That is so clever!
> 
> 
> 
> As to being outed because you hid H packaging in your car, I was so outed when we moved from PA to CA. Everytime I bought a scarf I slide the bag underneath our dresser.  When we moved, the moving guys picked up the dresser and about 50 bags were just sitting there.  Ummm....I didn't know bags could mate and have offspring! Luckily the moving guys had no idea what the orange bags meant.  All they saw was DH's face and started laughing. Luckily, DH was not mad.  Just amused.
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. O - what a gorgeous scarf you bought for your MIL! Amazing. That is so generous and kind of you to get her such a lovely gift.
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles1 - you are too cute with your new purchases.  That shawl is made for you and looks absolutely gorgeous on you.  Also, love your tree!
> 
> 
> 
> Pirula - it is so nice to have a face to a name.  You are beautiful darling.  And you and DH make a good looking couple. One day -maybe I'll be brave enough to post my face. I'm not sure why I don't do it. I just saw others post only pics from the neck down so I followed.
> 
> 
> 
> For all other lovely cafe peeps, hello!




Oh you are funny! 

DH did fine with his procedure. Good thing I didn't go to the store. He was finished sooner than expected. No idea what's up with the Boston store. They have scarves but won't show anyone until after January 1? If that's true it's lame and I have half a mind to drive to NY or CT. Too bad too because he came out from anesthesia offering presents. 

Oh well. Home resting with dear chihuahua now. Good night everyone.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh you are funny!
> 
> DH did fine with his procedure. Good thing I didn't go to the store. He was finished sooner than expected. No idea what's up with the Boston store. They have scarves but won't show anyone until after January 1? If that's true it's lame and I have half a mind to drive to NY or CT. Too bad too because he came out from anesthesia offering presents.
> 
> Oh well. Home resting with dear chihuahua now. Good night everyone.




Happy for you & DH all went well
Happy scarf hunting
Have a good night


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh you are funny!
> 
> DH did fine with his procedure. Good thing I didn't go to the store. He was finished sooner than expected. No idea what's up with the Boston store. They have scarves but won't show anyone until after January 1? If that's true it's lame and I have half a mind to drive to NY or CT. Too bad too because he came out from anesthesia offering presents.
> 
> Oh well. Home resting with dear chihuahua now. Good night everyone.




Excuse moi?????  NY?  CT???

DC my dear, DC!


----------



## EmileH

Pirula said:


> Excuse moi?????  NY?  CT???
> 
> DC my dear, DC!




Well I thought about calling DC believe me. It's  just that I'm so hopping mad that I'd like to get in my car, drive, buy something and go back to Boston and show them. And I can't drive to DC and back in a day. And have a glass of wine with you. Not that it is so urgent a get a scarf but what's with the stupid games?


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well I thought about calling DC believe me. It's  just that I'm so hopping mad that I'd like to get in my car, drive, buy something and go back to Boston and show them. And I can't drive to DC and back in a day. And have a glass of wine with you. Not that it is so urgent a get a scarf but what's with the stupid games?




Amen sister.  Beats me.  I'm new to all this.  Boston is a major city.  I just don't get it.


----------



## MYH

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh you are funny!
> 
> DH did fine with his procedure. Good thing I didn't go to the store. He was finished sooner than expected. No idea what's up with the Boston store. They have scarves but won't show anyone until after January 1? If that's true it's lame and I have half a mind to drive to NY or CT. Too bad too because he came out from anesthesia offering presents.
> 
> Oh well. Home resting with dear chihuahua now. Good night everyone.




Glad hubs did well with his procedure! 

As for the stores, some really stick to the rules! KOP used to let me preview the scarves (show me) but not let me buy them until the official date they were "allowed". But at least I could see the ones they had and reserve the ones I wanted to buy.  Boston won't even let you do that?


----------



## EmileH

MYH said:


> Glad hubs did well with his procedure!
> 
> 
> 
> As for the stores, some really stick to the rules! KOP used to let me preview the scarves (show me) but not let me buy them until the official date they were "allowed". But at least I could see the ones they had and reserve the ones I wanted to buy.  Boston won't even let you do that?




Nope. Nada. Nothing. Can't even see them. And believe me I have scoured those cases a thousand times. There is nothing left to buy. Oh well bracelets. I can start in bracelets.


----------



## katekluet

My DH is chuckling over your stories of hiding purchases and being discovered.
The SF store told me they have none of the new season yet....or maybe that is the official line? 
I thought it was lovely to see your face, Pirula, and also your handsome DH. 
When we were in SF for our meetup, there was something going on in the city called Santacon, which seems to consist of hundreds of people in various Santa outfits parading and then doing a bar crawl. It was quite something to see and i was told it gets even stranger as the day goes on....


----------



## EmileH

katekluet said:


> My DH is chuckling over your stories of hiding purchases and being discovered.
> The SF store told me they have none of the new season yet....or maybe that is the official line?
> I thought it was lovely to see your face, Pirula, and also your handsome DH.
> When we were in SF for our meetup, there was something going on in the city called Santacon, which seems to consist of hundreds of people in various Santa outfits parading and then doing a bar crawl. It was quite something to see and i was told it gets even stranger as the day goes on....




Ok so we aren't the only ones.


----------



## Pirula

katekluet said:


> My DH is chuckling over your stories of hiding purchases and being discovered.
> The SF store told me they have none of the new season yet....or maybe that is the official line?
> I thought it was lovely to see your face, Pirula, and also your handsome DH.
> When we were in SF for our meetup, there was something going on in the city called Santacon, which seems to consist of hundreds of people in various Santa outfits parading and then doing a bar crawl. It was quite something to see and i was told it gets even stranger as the day goes on....




Thank you katekluet, you are too kind.  DH is a cutie I must agree.  And he's even more wonderful on the inside.  [emoji4]


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> The tree is gorgeous Moirai!!!





MYH said:


> Moirai - look at your beautiful tree! I adore the nutcrackers too! Thank you for sharing with all of us.
> And thanks everyone for the nice comments about my origami tree.  I am kind of bummed I did not get one this year but since Dh and I are going to Vegas, I thought it was too much trouble.
> For all other lovely cafe peeps, hello!



Thank you, Freckles and MYH! 

MYH, have a great time in Vegas! I love that place, an adult Disney World


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh you are funny!
> 
> DH did fine with his procedure. Good thing I didn't go to the store. He was finished sooner than expected. No idea what's up with the Boston store. They have scarves but won't show anyone until after January 1? If that's true it's lame and I have half a mind to drive to NY or CT. Too bad too because he came out from anesthesia offering presents.
> 
> Oh well. Home resting with dear chihuahua now. Good night everyone.




Glad your man did well today!! Sounds like a wonderful evening snuggled up!!
Sweet dreams!!


----------



## Freckles1

MYH said:


> Moirai - look at your beautiful tree! I adore the nutcrackers too! Thank you for sharing with all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks everyone for the nice comments about my origami tree.  I am kind of bummed I did not get one this year but since Dh and I are going to Vegas, I thought it was too much trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> PbP - you have me busting up over here about ringing the doorbell.  That is so clever!
> 
> 
> 
> As to being outed because you hid H packaging in your car, I was so outed when we moved from PA to CA. Everytime I bought a scarf I slide the bag underneath our dresser.  When we moved, the moving guys picked up the dresser and about 50 bags were just sitting there.  Ummm....I didn't know bags could mate and have offspring! Luckily the moving guys had no idea what the orange bags meant.  All they saw was DH's face and started laughing. Luckily, DH was not mad.  Just amused.
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. O - what a gorgeous scarf you bought for your MIL! Amazing. That is so generous and kind of you to get her such a lovely gift.
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles1 - you are too cute with your new purchases.  That shawl is made for you and looks absolutely gorgeous on you.  Also, love your tree!
> 
> 
> 
> Pirula - it is so nice to have a face to a name.  You are beautiful darling.  And you and DH make a good looking couple. One day -maybe I'll be brave enough to post my face. I'm not sure why I don't do it. I just saw others post only pics from the neck down so I followed.
> 
> 
> 
> For all other lovely cafe peeps, hello!




Good to hear from you MYH!!! Yes I think I will start posting my face!! Why not?? 
Pirula has started something!! Maybe I can get my DH to pose with me!! I'm sure DD will!! Haha


----------



## Fabfashion

You ladies cracked me up about hiding your purchases. I just bring them in when DH is working in his office and proceed to put the boxes amongst the existing ones and no one's the wisest. 

Love the tip on the doorbell! 

PP, so glad to hear your DH 's procedure went well. 

MrsO, I do need an elf to help me with all the gift wrapping.  Still haven't got anything for DH but may get him wireless headphones if I can decide between Beat and Bose. 

No sighting of spring scarves at my store. In fact, I haven't seen some fall designs too. Better for my wallet this way. 

Good night.


----------



## Moirai

Good morning ladies!

So, I haven't had the chance to visit my local H store yet. My meeting in that area was rescheduled. But I did buy a silk scarf, vintage Casques et Plumets, from Jan of Its all Goode. She is wonderful (Thank you Jan!). I was looking for something in gold to go with my BBK, and I noticed gold brightens up my face. Wanted to share with you. I wore it to a holiday party.


----------



## Pirula

Moirai said:


> Good morning ladies!





Moirai said:


> So, I haven't had the chance to visit my local H store yet. My meeting in that area was rescheduled. But I did buy a silk scarf, vintage Casques et Plumets, from Jan of Its all Goode. She is wonderful (Thank you Jan!). I was looking for something in gold to go with my BBK, and I noticed gold brightens up my face. Wanted to share with you. I wore it to a holiday party.




Beeeautiful!


----------



## Moirai

Pirula said:


> Beeeautiful!​




Thank you, Pirula! My humble attempt compared to you and other silk experts.​


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> So, I haven't had the chance to visit my local H store yet. My meeting in that area was rescheduled. But I did buy a silk scarf, vintage Casques et Plumets, from Jan of Its all Goode. She is wonderful (Thank you Jan!). I was looking for something in gold to go with my BBK, and I noticed gold brightens up my face. Wanted to share with you. I wore it to a holiday party.




Love this and your kelly. Sisters on both! I have a slightly different colorway, let me see if I can find a photo.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love this and your kelly. Sisters on both! I have a slightly different colorway, let me see if I can find a photo.
> View attachment 3215458



Ohhh...that is gorgeous!


----------



## Freckles1

Moirai said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> So, I haven't had the chance to visit my local H store yet. My meeting in that area was rescheduled. But I did buy a silk scarf, vintage Casques et Plumets, from Jan of Its all Goode. She is wonderful (Thank you Jan!). I was looking for something in gold to go with my BBK, and I noticed gold brightens up my face. Wanted to share with you. I wore it to a holiday party.




Moirai you look beautiful .... And tall!!! I may have to be jealous!!!! 
The scarf is gorgeous. I love gold!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love this and your kelly. Sisters on both! I have a slightly different colorway, let me see if I can find a photo.
> 
> View attachment 3215458




Pup I am in love with that winter white coat!!
I missed the fed ex man yesterday. I am waiting patiently for him today and will post a pic of the Prada coat when I can!!


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> Moirai you look beautiful .... And tall!!! I may have to be jealous!!!!
> The scarf is gorgeous. I love gold!!!



Thanks, Freckles! Jealousy is a form of flattery, LOL.

Can't wait to see your Prada coat.


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love this and your kelly. Sisters on both! I have a slightly different colorway, let me see if I can find a photo.
> 
> View attachment 3215458




mmmm.  the shoulders on this coat.....


----------



## Freckles1

Moirai said:


> Thanks, Freckles! Jealousy is a form of flattery, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see your Prada coat.




That's right Moirai!!!
Are you ready for Star Wars? I'm pretty sure you're my same shows girl, right?


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> That's right Moirai!!!
> Are you ready for Star Wars? I'm pretty sure you're my same shows girl, right?



Yep, big Star Wars fan! I can't bear the crowds, so will wait til it calms down to see it. Honestly, I rather watch movies in my home theater. But, it would be too long of a wait for the dvd . Are you going this week?


----------



## Freckles1

Moirai said:


> Yep, big Star Wars fan! I can't bear the crowds, so will wait til it calms down to see it. Honestly, I rather watch movies in my home theater. But, it would be too long of a wait for the dvd . Are you going this week?




DH and I may hit the 10am show somewhere!!!!! That seems to be the least crowded time it seems!! We will go for sure, just don't know what day!!


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> DH and I may hit the 10am show somewhere!!!!! That seems to be the least crowded time it seems!! We will go for sure, just don't know what day!!



Good idea! My DH hates crowds even more than me, so we wait. Give update after you see it. I know it will be awesome!

BTW, I'm behind in watching Fargo and Homeland so I'm staying away from those threads until I catch up.


----------



## EmileH

Pirula said:


> mmmm.  the shoulders on this coat.....




Thank you. It's Reiss from last years heritage 1970s inspired collection. Can't wait to see the Prada freckles!

I was able to see some new merchandise at Boston store and I made one purchase!! The lady on the phone yesterday was just not very helpful.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. It's Reiss from last years heritage 1970s inspired collection. Can't wait to see the Prada freckles!
> 
> I was able to see some new merchandise at Boston store and I made one purchase!! The lady on the phone yesterday was just not very helpful.



What did you buy, PbP? Please show.


----------



## Pirula

Freckles1 said:


> That's right Moirai!!!
> Are you ready for Star Wars? I'm pretty sure you're my same shows girl, right?





Moirai said:


> Yep, big Star Wars fan! I can't bear the crowds, so will wait til it calms down to see it. Honestly, I rather watch movies in my home theater. But, it would be too long of a wait for the dvd . Are you going this week?



Me too! I fell in love with Harrison Ford when I was 13.  All the girls loved Luke Skywalker.  Sure, he's okay, but _HELLOOOO _Han!  And was I right or was I right?

We're going this weekend. Bought our tickets months ago!  Absolutely cannot wait. The reviews have been universally stellar!


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> What did you buy, PbP? Please show.




I bought one scarf.Aux pays de oiseaux et fleurs. Silk 90. Goes with Colvert and Gris  tourtourelle. Also has little bits of silvery grey and pink. A start. They have very few colors of under the waves yet or Annie faivre design. Some cashmeres but my bar is set high for cashmeres so I want to wait and see everything first.


----------



## EmileH

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I bought one scarf.Aux pays de oiseaux et fleurs. Silk 90. Goes with Colvert and Gris  tourtourelle. Also has little bits of silvery grey and pink. A start. They have very few colors of under the waves yet or Annie faivre design. Some cashmeres but my bar is set high for cashmeres so I want to wait and see everything first.
> 
> View attachment 3215606
> View attachment 3215607




They also had this in blue and lavender and in an orangey color way which were both pretty. But you know me and Colvert.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I bought one scarf.Aux pays de oiseaux et fleurs. Silk 90. Goes with Colvert and Gris  tourtourelle. Also has little bits of silvery grey and pink. A start. They have very few colors of under the waves yet or Annie faivre design. Some cashmeres but my bar is set high for cashmeres so I want to wait and see everything first.
> 
> View attachment 3215606
> View attachment 3215607



I love the colors and details. Perfect match to your Kelly.


----------



## Freckles1

Moirai said:


> Good idea! My DH hates crowds even more than me, so we wait. Give update after you see it. I know it will be awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm behind in watching Fargo and Homeland so I'm staying away from those threads until I catch up.







Pirula said:


> Me too! I fell in love with Harrison Ford when I was 13.  All the girls loved Luke Skywalker.  Sure, he's okay, but _HELLOOOO _Han!  And was I right or was I right?
> 
> We're going this weekend. Bought our tickets months ago!  Absolutely cannot wait. The reviews have been universally stellar!




Moirai I'm caught up on both. I'm happy. See what you think 
Pirula I agree in Han Solo. And I could care less if Harrison is my fathers age. He is FINE and he has serious swagger... On and off the movie screen!!! 
Lordy can you tell I am 70's child ;0


----------



## Moirai

Pirula said:


> Me too! I fell in love with Harrison Ford when I was 13.  All the girls loved Luke Skywalker.  Sure, he's okay, but _HELLOOOO _Han!  And was I right or was I right?
> We're going this weekend. Bought our tickets months ago!  Absolutely cannot wait. The reviews have been universally stellar!





Freckles1 said:


> Moirai I'm caught up on both. I'm happy. See what you think
> Pirula I agree in Han Solo. And I could care less if Harrison is my fathers age. He is FINE and he has serious swagger... On and off the movie screen!!!
> Lordy can you tell I am 70's child ;0



Yay to another Star Wars fan, Pirula! Update when you see the movie, please. Agree with you and Freckles, it's Solo all the way. Yes, perfect character for Harrison Ford, both with charisma!

Freckles, will touch base when I'm caught up with those two.


----------



## Freckles1

Ladies here are 2 of the Prada dresses and the winter white coat. I'm going to have to let the arms out a bit on the coat. A little snug. 






Thank you for allowing me to share. It is very fun to have friends who enjoy fashion and fabulous bags. We are very lucky ladies indeed.


----------



## Pirula

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies here are 2 of the Prada dresses and the winter white coat. I'm going to have to let the arms out a bit on the coat. A little snug.
> View attachment 3215637
> View attachment 3215638
> View attachment 3215639
> View attachment 3215640
> View attachment 3215641
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share. It is very fun to have friends who enjoy fashion and fabulous bags. We are very lucky ladies indeed.



Wow!  Absolutely gorgeous selections *Freckles*!


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies here are 2 of the Prada dresses and the winter white coat. I'm going to have to let the arms out a bit on the coat. A little snug.
> View attachment 3215637
> View attachment 3215638
> View attachment 3215639
> View attachment 3215640
> View attachment 3215641
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share. It is very fun to have friends who enjoy fashion and fabulous bags. We are very lucky ladies indeed.



Fabulous buys! These are gorgeous. I'm sure even more so on. I like your built-in drawers too.


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies here are 2 of the Prada dresses and the winter white coat. I'm going to have to let the arms out a bit on the coat. A little snug.
> View attachment 3215637
> View attachment 3215638
> View attachment 3215639
> View attachment 3215640
> View attachment 3215641
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share. It is very fun to have friends who enjoy fashion and fabulous bags. We are very lucky ladies indeed.



Stunning pieces Freckles!   I am a total sucker for winter white!  

Moirai, I have Casques too and the only difference is that mine has a black border, otherwise the center is identical.  I have worn it many many times and find that it works well with stripes and plaids.


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies here are 2 of the Prada dresses and the winter white coat. I'm going to have to let the arms out a bit on the coat. A little snug.
> View attachment 3215637
> View attachment 3215638
> View attachment 3215639
> View attachment 3215640
> View attachment 3215641
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share. It is very fun to have friends who enjoy fashion and fabulous bags. We are very lucky ladies indeed.




Oh! How fun! I love them all, especially the coat. Isn't it fun to have friends to share? We really need a meetup.


----------



## EmileH

I went back to Hermes before my hair appointment. Found a few more goodies. Put in my wishlist for more scarves for spring.

I got this les plumes 70 cm. great for summer. 

And I mentioned that I'm looking for rouge Hermes to go with my Sofia Coppola bag which is an exact match for rouge Hermes. My SA found this dip dye hidden in the back,


----------



## Fabfashion

Moirai, you look lovely in your outfit and CeP! I love this cw on you. I had a CeP in light grey and pink that I ordered online but turned out it looked rather meh on me. I gave it to my mom after sitting on it for months. It looks amazing on her. She was so excited! 

PP, that's a stunning coat and looks great with the CeP! Congrats on your new scarves! Please share mod pics when you have a chance.

Freckles, lovely dresses and coat!!!

You ladies make me want to go shopping but I'm still doing Christmas stuff for the kiddies' friends, classmates, teachers, etc. I'm hoping to focus on moi in January. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Freckles1

Thank you ladies for your wonderful words!
Pup I love the rouge scarf... Those are my colors!!
Ok we all love our bubbles..... I have found a wonderful French sparking wine... The sommelier at my local wine shop told me the monks that make this wine taught Dom Perignon how to make Dom Perignon!! 
$16 a bottle ladies!! Run to your wine store now!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Cheers!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Thank you ladies for your wonderful words!
> Pup I love the rouge scarf... Those are my colors!!
> Ok we all love our bubbles..... I have found a wonderful French sparking wine... The sommelier at my local wine shop told me the monks that make this wine taught Dom Perignon how to make Dom Perignon!!
> $16 a bottle ladies!! Run to your wine store now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215791
> View attachment 3215794
> 
> Cheers!!




Thank you! Will look for it or order it. More savings for Hermes.


----------



## EmileH

How many of our members are downton abbey fans? Me! Me! I just had a lovely chat with Rebecca Eaton the US producer. Same hairdresser. She will not ruin it for us but I told her we are hoping for a happy ending. Poor Michele Dockery. Her fiancé just passed away of a rare cancer. Rebecca recommends the series Indian summer for all downton fans.


----------



## Kyokei

Hello all. Sorry I've been missing lately. My father is in the hospital and I have been pretty preoccupied with that. I won't go into detail and ruin the lighthearted atmosphere of the cafe, but my appearances around here might be kind of on and off.

I hope everyone here is doing well. I did go into H today to take my mind off of everything and look at the SS16 scarves and came out with some interesting things.


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Hello all. Sorry I've been missing lately. My father is in the hospital and I have been pretty preoccupied with that. I won't go into detail and ruin the lighthearted atmosphere of the cafe, but my appearances around here might be kind of on and off.
> 
> I hope everyone here is doing well. I did go into H today to take my mind off of everything and look at the SS16 scarves and came out with some interesting things.




Sorry Kyokei.  I have an elderly father myself.  It can be hard.  He was in hospital back in July.  Right as rain now.  I hope same for your dad.  [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kyokei

Pirula said:


> Sorry Kyokei.  I have an elderly father myself.  It can be hard.  He was in hospital back in July.  Right as rain now.  I hope same for your dad.  [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you so much. He hasn't been in the best of health for a while but I didn't expect it to get so bad so quickly.... I am hoping they sort things out. They don't seem to know what is going on and aren't giving me much information so I am kind of in the dark. I think I might move back with him for a while when he gets out.

I am glad your father is doing better and hope he stays that way.


----------



## katekluet

this is my dog, Harrison! Yep, a fan also!


----------



## Moirai

Kyokei said:


> Hello all. Sorry I've been missing lately. My father is in the hospital and I have been pretty preoccupied with that. I won't go into detail and ruin the lighthearted atmosphere of the cafe, but my appearances around here might be kind of on and off.
> I hope everyone here is doing well. I did go into H today to take my mind off of everything and look at the SS16 scarves and came out with some interesting things.



Kyokei, good to hear from you. Have been wondering where you've been. Sorry to hear about your father. Sending good wishes for a speedy recovery. Keep your spirits up.


----------



## Moirai

Gracekelly and Fab, thanks for your kind comments. And thanks gracekelly for options with Casques. I was initially drawn to the gold and found myself also really liking the red portion around my neck because the pattern looks like flowers or ruffles.

PbP, beautiful silks! Is 70 cm silk much easier to work with?

Freckles, thanks for wine recommendation. Will definitely look into that.

Kate, yay to another fan! Harrison is a cutie!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> How many of our members are downton abbey fans? Me! Me! I just had a lovely chat with Rebecca Eaton the US producer. Same hairdresser. She will not ruin it for us but I told her we are hoping for a happy ending. Poor Michele Dockery. Her fiancé just passed away of a rare cancer. Rebecca recommends the series Indian summer for all downton fans.



What a fun conversation you must have had!  Yes, another person chained to DA and all the soap bubbles.  I have Indian Summer in the DVR and will watch during the Jan TV doldrums.  

Gosh, just googled up the Michelle Dockery info.  He was such a good looking man and so young.  How sad for her.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your father.

Harrison is so cute- Ford and the puppy!

Morai, I find the 70s a little trickier to wear but they are good for summer. I tend to like large swathes of fabric but I thought this one was fun for summer. I only have a few 70s. They don't make many and I haven't focused on them too much.

Here is my new dip dye, I take terrible photos. But it goes nicely with my jasper Sofia Coppola bag. My first in this format. The SA found it in the back. Reds are tough for me. I can't do cherry but I can do rouge Hermes.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> What a fun conversation you must have had!  Yes, another person chained to DA and all the soap bubbles.  I have Indian Summer in the DVR and will watch during the Jan TV doldrums.
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, just googled up the Michelle Dockery info.  He was such a good looking man and so young.  How sad for her.




At least high brow soap bubbles. Poor Michelle. So sad.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kyokei, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your father.
> 
> Harrison is so cute- Ford and the puppy!
> 
> Morai, I find the 70s a little trickier to wear but they are good for summer. I tend to like large swathes of fabric but I thought this one was fun for summer. I only have a few 70s. They don't make many and I haven't focused on them too much.
> 
> Here is my new dip dye, I take terrible photos. But it goes nicely with my jasper Sofia Coppola bag. My first in this format. The SA found it in the back. Reds are tough for me. I can't do cherry but I can do rouge Hermes.
> 
> View attachment 3216036



Lovely!  Rouge H is the easiest red to wear and flatters just about everyone.  The oranges or the blues in a red usually kill it for most people.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kyokei, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your father.
> 
> Harrison is so cute- Ford and the puppy!
> 
> Morai, I find the 70s a little trickier to wear but they are good for summer. I tend to like large swathes of fabric but I thought this one was fun for summer. I only have a few 70s. They don't make many and I haven't focused on them too much.
> 
> Here is my new dip dye, I take terrible photos. But it goes nicely with my jasper Sofia Coppola bag. My first in this format. The SA found it in the back. Reds are tough for me. I can't do cherry but I can do rouge Hermes.
> 
> View attachment 3216036




Pup you're gorgeous!!!! I need that scarf!!!
I am a huge DA fan!! Will definitely check out Indian Summer. Poor Michelle. That is terrible. 
Good night!!


----------



## katekluet

Kyokei, I am hoping for the best for your father.
Freckles, great fashion finds! So fun to see. And thanks for the bubbly info.
PbP, that dip dye is luscious! And it looks great on you.


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> Hello all. Sorry I've been missing lately. My father is in the hospital and I have been pretty preoccupied with that. I won't go into detail and ruin the lighthearted atmosphere of the cafe, but my appearances around here might be kind of on and off.
> 
> I hope everyone here is doing well. I did go into H today to take my mind off of everything and look at the SS16 scarves and came out with some interesting things.




Kyokei my heart is with you. I hope that your father will be home and resting peacefully for the holidays. 
Take care of yourself friend. Xo


----------



## EmileH

Thanks for your nice compliments on my dip dye. 

I agree gracekelly, rouge Hermes is easy to wear, it's almost a neutral red. Too bad they don't use it very often these days.

Good night everyone.


----------



## Fabfashion

Kyokei said:


> Hello all. Sorry I've been missing lately. My father is in the hospital and I have been pretty preoccupied with that. I won't go into detail and ruin the lighthearted atmosphere of the cafe, but my appearances around here might be kind of on and off.
> 
> I hope everyone here is doing well. I did go into H today to take my mind off of everything and look at the SS16 scarves and came out with some interesting things.



Kyokei, I'm very sorry to hear about your dad. Hope the doctors sort things out and your dad gets better soon. I'm sure he truly appreciates having you by his side. Take good care!


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles, thanks for the bubbly reco. Will check if it is carried here. There's a monopoly on liquor store (state control) so we don't get too many selections. 

PP, you look amazing in that scarf! It complements your bag very nicely. This helps to remind me to take out my dip dye from almost a year ago which still hasn't been worn. It's cyclamen tone and I just couldn't find ways to pull it off. Another lesson learned not to order online without having tried on in person.

Kate, your Harrison is so handsome. I'm another fan of HF too. So glad he recovered from the plane crash. Have you bought any new cosmetics lately? I've been going a little crazy and got 3 boxes from Sephora waiting to be opened. 

Sad to hear about Michelle's fiancee. Have been watching DA on and off but hope to do a watchathon to catch up this winter. 

Goodnight.


----------



## Kyokei

Moirai said:


> Kyokei, good to hear from you. Have been wondering where you've been. Sorry to hear about your father. Sending good wishes for a speedy recovery. Keep your spirits up.



Thank you, Moirai. I am amazed at all the words of support in this thread. Never thought I'd find it in a Hermes group of all places, but I appreciate it greatly. Hopefully things will get better and I will be around a lot more soon.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kyokei, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your father.
> 
> Harrison is so cute- Ford and the puppy!
> 
> Morai, I find the 70s a little trickier to wear but they are good for summer. I tend to like large swathes of fabric but I thought this one was fun for summer. I only have a few 70s. They don't make many and I haven't focused on them too much.
> 
> Here is my new dip dye, I take terrible photos. But it goes nicely with my jasper Sofia Coppola bag. My first in this format. The SA found it in the back. Reds are tough for me. I can't do cherry but I can do rouge Hermes.
> 
> View attachment 3216036



Thank you, Pocketbook Pup.

Your dip dye looks amazing on you as well. The coloring of both the dip dye and the bag suit you perfectly.



katekluet said:


> Kyokei, I am hoping for the best for your father.
> Freckles, great fashion finds! So fun to see. And thanks for the bubbly info.
> PbP, that dip dye is luscious! And it looks great on you.



Thank you, katekluet.



Freckles1 said:


> Kyokei my heart is with you. I hope that your father will be home and resting peacefully for the holidays.
> Take care of yourself friend. Xo



Thank you so much, Freckles. I appreciate the support. I also will look into the bubbly recommendation. I am not sure if I have ever posted this here but I am hoping to become a Master of Wine and change (or combine) fields. Only 339 people have ever succeeded. Because of it I drink quite a lot of wine and never pass up a good suggestion.



Fabfashion said:


> Kyokei, I'm very sorry to hear about your dad. Hope the doctors sort things out and your dad gets better soon. I'm sure he truly appreciates having you by his side. Take good care!



Thank you so much, Fab. I hope so as well.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kyokei, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your father.
> 
> Harrison is so cute- Ford and the puppy!
> 
> Morai, I find the 70s a little trickier to wear but they are good for summer. I tend to like large swathes of fabric but I thought this one was fun for summer. I only have a few 70s. They don't make many and I haven't focused on them too much.
> 
> Here is my new dip dye, I take terrible photos. But it goes nicely with my jasper Sofia Coppola bag. My first in this format. The SA found it in the back. Reds are tough for me. I can't do cherry but I can do rouge Hermes.
> 
> View attachment 3216036




It's a great photo!  You look beautiful!  Love the dip dye also!  It's a wonderful color.  Enjoy


----------



## Pirula

Freckles1 said:


> Thank you ladies for your wonderful words!
> Pup I love the rouge scarf... Those are my colors!!
> Ok we all love our bubbles..... I have found a wonderful French sparking wine... The sommelier at my local wine shop told me the monks that make this wine taught Dom Perignon how to make Dom Perignon!!
> $16 a bottle ladies!! Run to your wine store now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215791
> View attachment 3215794
> 
> Cheers!!



Now you're speaking my language!  DH and I are fluent in Bubbles.  Will definitely look for this.



katekluet said:


> View attachment 3215999
> 
> this is my dog, Harrison! Yep, a fan also!



Adorable!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kyokei, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your father.
> 
> Harrison is so cute- Ford and the puppy!
> 
> Morai, I find the 70s a little trickier to wear but they are good for summer. I tend to like large swathes of fabric but I thought this one was fun for summer. I only have a few 70s. They don't make many and I haven't focused on them too much.
> 
> Here is my new dip dye, I take terrible photos. But it goes nicely with my jasper Sofia Coppola bag. My first in this format. The SA found it in the back. Reds are tough for me. I can't do cherry but I can do rouge Hermes.
> 
> View attachment 3216036




Love this!  As you know......


----------



## Moirai

Good morning Cafe!

PbP, you look fabulous in that shade of red. Rouge H is my favorite red. IMO, the best red tone. Thanks for info on 70 cm. I have not watched DA. The shows I typically watch are with DH and DA is not up his alley . My MIL loves it. Just never had the time to try it out.

Freckles, have you seen Mission Impossible Rogue Nation? I watched it last night and loved it. Cruise really delivered and I have a girl crush on the female British agent.

Fab, what did you buy from Sephora? I love that store. Any recommendations for a good concealer?

Kyokei, hope today is a better day for you and your dad.

Hi to everyone else!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kyokei, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your father.
> Harrison is so cute- Ford and the puppy!
> Morai, I find the 70s a little trickier to wear but they are good for summer. I tend to like large swathes of fabric but I thought this one was fun for summer. I only have a few 70s. They don't make many and I haven't focused on them too much.
> Here is my new dip dye, I take terrible photos. But it goes nicely with my jasper Sofia Coppola bag. My first in this format. The SA found it in the back. Reds are tough for me. I can't do cherry but I can do rouge Hermes.
> View attachment 3216036





Freckles1 said:


> Pup you're gorgeous!!!! I need that scarf!!!
> I am a huge DA fan!! Will definitely check out Indian Summer. Poor Michelle. That is terrible.
> Good night!!





Fabfashion said:


> Freckles, thanks for the bubbly reco. Will check if it is carried here. There's a monopoly on liquor store (state control) so we don't get too many selections.
> PP, you look amazing in that scarf! It complements your bag very nicely. This helps to remind me to take out my dip dye from almost a year ago which still hasn't been worn. It's cyclamen tone and I just couldn't find ways to pull it off. Another lesson learned not to order online without having tried on in person.
> Kate, your Harrison is so handsome. I'm another fan of HF too. So glad he recovered from the plane crash. Have you bought any new cosmetics lately? I've been going a little crazy and got 3 boxes from Sephora waiting to be opened.
> Sad to hear about Michelle's fiancee. Have been watching DA on and off but hope to do a watchathon to catch up this winter.
> Goodnight.


----------



## Freckles1

Kate, Harrison is a doll baby!!
And as far as the "human" Harrison goes....
I could care less if that man is my father's age. I would take him off of Calista's hands any hour of the day!!!! He has swagger and I like it!!!! So handsome - old school rugged handsome!!!
I probably like Daniel Craig for the same reason!!! 
Moirai I did watch Rogue Nation and I liked it. Loved the lady British agent. And she wasn't 12. Hahah
Ladies does anyone else want to see the movies nominated for the Golden Globes? I say we try to get some in!!! See what one another recommends!!! 
Happy Monday Cafe!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Thursday, Café!
Yesterday was a beautiful day in NYC.  I saw "An American In Paris", visited all my favorite stores and saw the Bolide Secret bag at the Madison Avenue store.  The leather looks like it could be Swift and the Secret is smaller than the regular Bolide.  It could definitely be an evening bag with the right outfit.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!

I've been MIA as it's such a busy time, the clock is ticking down though-no work for a week starting Sunday. I've got our tickets booked for Star Wars Sunday afternoon. DH and I are major SW nerds and he's so excited. I know the reviews have been excellent but I hated the most recent round with Natalie Portman so I'm trying to stay reserved about the whole thing. I was Darth Vader for Halloween every year from age 3-14  

I know I missed a lot of posts and probably won't catch up but Kyokei, I hope your dad is doing ok and you get to spend time with him while he recovers. Time together is the best gift of all. Your new H items are also great choices when retail therapy is required!

You guys had me laughing so hard with the in laws stuff and I love everyone's new purchases, H and Prada alike!

My office is currently crammed with Christmas gifts to wrap and DH and I are going to a charity thank you party tonight for one of the animal rescues we support. My gift to myself, the Chanel shoes has not arrived yet due to the holiday crush of shipping but will post whenever they get here. DH was headed to H today 

I did want to post as I saw a brief convo about photos and showing faces vs anonymity/cropping. Obviously it's everyone's choice but I do want to mention that photos posted as attachments on tPF can be saved and downloaded by members. They also come up as searchable in google images so you may find your photos in other places. I've found several of my posts on Pinterest for example. Also make sure location tagging is turned off if you're using a phone or sharing from your own Instagram account. I personally strive for anonymity because of my work and not wanting clients to know my shopping habits or interests and learned a lesson when I was identified from my very first posts here-fortunately she's a friend in real life. I'm less guarded in PMs with the members I've gotten to know. Just wanted to offer some info on why so many people don't post faces or block them out. There's been a few incidences where location tagging led to a break in and fun as tPF is, safety first and all! 

Ok I better get back to work and I hope to be back soon!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been MIA as it's such a busy time, the clock is ticking down though-no work for a week starting Sunday. I've got our tickets booked for Star Wars Sunday afternoon. DH and I are major SW nerds and he's so excited. I know the reviews have been excellent but I hated the most recent round with Natalie Portman so I'm trying to stay reserved about the whole thing. I was Darth Vader for Halloween every year from age 3-14
> 
> 
> 
> I know I missed a lot of posts and probably won't catch up but Kyokei, I hope your dad is doing ok and you get to spend time with him while he recovers. Time together is the best gift of all. Your new H items are also great choices when retail therapy is required!
> 
> 
> 
> You guys had me laughing so hard with the in laws stuff and I love everyone's new purchases, H and Prada alike!
> 
> 
> 
> My office is currently crammed with Christmas gifts to wrap and DH and I are going to a charity thank you party tonight for one of the animal rescues we support. My gift to myself, the Chanel shoes has not arrived yet due to the holiday crush of shipping but will post whenever they get here. DH was headed to H today
> 
> 
> 
> I did want to post as I saw a brief convo about photos and showing faces vs anonymity/cropping. Obviously it's everyone's choice but I do want to mention that photos posted as attachments on tPF can be saved and downloaded by members. They also come up as searchable in google images so you may find your photos in other places. I've found several of my posts on Pinterest for example. Also make sure location tagging is turned off if you're using a phone or sharing from your own Instagram account. I personally strive for anonymity because of my work and not wanting clients to know my shopping habits or interests and learned a lesson when I was identified from my very first posts here-fortunately she's a friend in real life. I'm less guarded in PMs with the members I've gotten to know. Just wanted to offer some info on why so many people don't post faces or block them out. There's been a few incidences where location tagging led to a break in and fun as tPF is, safety first and all!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I better get back to work and I hope to be back soon!




Oh!!! Mrs O this is a good warning. Thank you!!!!


----------



## katekluet

FabF, I recently found something I love, remember that Boscia Tsubaki face mask you recommended which is great? I have also tried their eye makeup remover which is good, but their Tsubaki beauty oil has really worked well for moisturing....
Moirai, the Cle de Peau concealer is reputed to be the best and I like it.
MrsO, good news that your Dh is headed to H! I am chuckling over you bring Darth Vader for years of Halloweens.


----------



## katekluet

Freckles, we loved Brooklyn, the best movie I have seen in ages.


----------



## Kyokei

Hello cafe. Hope everyone is doing well today. It is pouring here. I was stuck outside in it while wearing velvet boots.

Moirai, thank you very much.

MrsO, thanks for the well wishes. Retail therapy is definitely necessary sometimes. Re: photos, I worry about that kind of thing sometimes so I always turn location tagging off, though I dont crop photos. I dont like the idea of location tagging anything for other reasons. Especially on social networking sites where people who know you see where you are and can suddenly show up...


----------



## Mindi B

MrsO, that was a valuable security reminder; thanks.  And I KNEW I loved you for reasons beyond your amazing style.  Animal rescue charity, YES!  Everyone, when you look for your next pet, please consider a shelter animal.  No disrespect to good breeders--but so many wonderful pets are already out there in need of forever homes!


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> MrsO, that was a valuable security reminder; thanks.  And I KNEW I loved you for reasons beyond your amazing style.  Animal rescue charity, YES!  Everyone, when you look for your next pet, please consider a shelter animal.  No disrespect to good breeders--but so many wonderful pets are already out there in need of forever homes!





aw thanks Mindi, DH and I give almost all our charitable giving to animal causes. This particular one is really special, we started a fund at the big local shelter a few years ago that gives life saving medical attention and surgeries to shelter pets who would be adoptable if only they got whatever procedure they need. These animals are normally put down due to lack of funds so our fund has saved close to 200 animals just this year. All our friends and family contribute and we raise matching funds in the public. It's very important to us as we got one of our cats who was set to be killed because of an eye thing and she's the sweetest and most loving cat who acts like a momma to all the other cats. I feel very fortunate that we're able to give to these types of shelters and rescues who don't benefit from annual galas and high profile giving. It has so much impact.


----------



## Mindi B

What a wonderful cause, MrsO!  When your time permits, would you be willing to PM me info on how to contribute to this cause?  That is just a marvelous, marvelous idea.


----------



## MSO13

katekluet said:


> FabF, I recently found something I love, remember that Boscia Tsubaki face mask you recommended which is great? I have also tried their eye makeup remover which is good, but their Tsubaki beauty oil has really worked well for moisturing....
> Moirai, the Cle de Peau concealer is reputed to be the best and I like it.
> MrsO, good news that your Dh is headed to H! I am chuckling over you bring Darth Vader for years of Halloweens.



I really amused my family too! Darth Vader was the bad guy until Jedi came out when I was 6ish but I was obsessed with him. It must have been the all black outfit and fashionable cape plus a statement hat. Still sounds like something I might wear actually...



Kyokei said:


> Hello cafe. Hope everyone is doing well today. It is pouring here. I was stuck outside in it while wearing velvet boots.
> 
> Moirai, thank you very much.
> 
> MrsO, thanks for the well wishes. Retail therapy is definitely necessary sometimes. Re: photos, I worry about that kind of thing sometimes so I always turn location tagging off, though I dont crop photos. I dont like the idea of location tagging anything for other reasons. Especially on social networking sites where people who know you see where you are and can suddenly show up...



Oh I know what you mean, I never post about where I am till we are gone. I once posted that I was at a restaurant and someone I don't know who followed me on IG showed up and tried to join in my family time with some schmoozing and networking. It was totally weird. Sorry you got stuck in the rain! I'm going to my cocktail party with a pencil holding my hair in a chignon because I got rained on too!


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> aw thanks Mindi, DH and I give almost all our charitable giving to animal causes. This particular one is really special, we started a fund at the big local shelter a few years ago that gives life saving medical attention and surgeries to shelter pets who would be adoptable if only they got whatever procedure they need. These animals are normally put down due to lack of funds so our fund has saved close to 200 animals just this year. All our friends and family contribute and we raise matching funds in the public. It's very important to us as we got one of our cats who was set to be killed because of an eye thing and she's the sweetest and most loving cat who acts like a momma to all the other cats. I feel very fortunate that we're able to give to these types of shelters and rescues who don't benefit from annual galas and high profile giving. It has so much impact.



That is a wonderful idea. I try to both volunteer and donate to causes such as that as well, especially ones that lack the high profile giving. I know it isn't much, but I enjoy volunteering and helping out in whatever ways I can. I can't adopt a rescue animal at the moment because I might move again, but that is one of the first things I plan on doing when I figure out where I will settle down for a while. It's always been a goal of mine. Really love to hear about this.


----------



## katekluet

MrsOwen3 said:


> aw thanks Mindi, DH and I give almost all our charitable giving to animal causes. This particular one is really special, we started a fund at the big local shelter a few years ago that gives life saving medical attention and surgeries to shelter pets who would be adoptable if only they got whatever procedure they need. These animals are normally put down due to lack of funds so our fund has saved close to 200 animals just this year. All our friends and family contribute and we raise matching funds in the public. It's very important to us as we got one of our cats who was set to be killed because of an eye thing and she's the sweetest and most loving cat who acts like a momma to all the other cats. I feel very fortunate that we're able to give to these types of shelters and rescues who don't benefit from annual galas and high profile giving. It has so much impact.




This is a wonderful approach! Well done!  My DD is a vet so these causes are close to my heart.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hi everyone!  A quick stop by. Another marathon eating fest until Sunday. Already gained 2 lbs so I'll try to be more vigilant about what I eat starting Sunday. 

Moirai, I second Kate. Cle de Peau is my favorite for undereye concealer. I'm on my second tube. It lasts like forever (a year at least). For my sun spots, I've been using Becca. It's a new line carried by Sephora. It has many shades so I found one that matches my skin perfectly. BTW, the Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage that everyone raves about is a total dud and definitely too much work mixing and matching.

Kate, thanks for the tip. Will check out the oil. A little squeamish about putting oil on my face but apparently the French ladies have been doing it for ages.

MrsO, bravo on your animal rescue charity! I wish there are more charities like this. I sometimes read about pets needing medical attention on Petfinders and helped out. It's heartwarming to see how well they turned out and even more sweet is when these pets find their forever home. Please keep up the good work! BTW, can't wait to see what your DH got for you from H.  

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Kyokei

Fabfashion said:


> Hi everyone!  A quick stop by. Another marathon eating fest until Sunday. Already gained 2 lbs so I'll try to be more vigilant about what I eat starting Sunday.
> 
> Moirai, I second Kate. Cle de Peau is my favorite for undereye concealer. I'm on my second tube. It lasts like forever (a year at least). For my sun spots, I've been using Becca. It's a new line carried by Sephora. It has many shades so I found one that matches my skin perfectly. BTW, the Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage that everyone raves about is a total dud and definitely too much work mixing and matching.
> 
> Kate, thanks for the tip. Will check out the oil. A little squeamish about putting oil on my face but apparently the French ladies have been doing it for ages.
> 
> MrsO, bravo on your animal rescue charity! I wish there are more charities like this. I sometimes read about pets needing medical attention on Petfinders and helped out. It's heartwarming to see how well they turned out and even more sweet is when these pets find their forever home. Please keep up the good work! BTW, can't wait to see what your DH got for you from H.
> 
> Hi to everyone else!



Fab, the 2lbs is probably just the weight of the food and water weight and should come off entirely within a few days.  Good luck on watching the food regardless, though. I need to lose a lot of weight I gained recently myself but it doesn't seem to want to leave me. Doesn't that always seem to be the case?


----------



## weibandy

MrsOwen3 said:


> aw thanks Mindi, DH and I give almost all our charitable giving to animal causes. This particular one is really special, we started a fund at the big local shelter a few years ago that gives life saving medical attention and surgeries to shelter pets who would be adoptable if only they got whatever procedure they need. These animals are normally put down due to lack of funds so our fund has saved close to 200 animals just this year. All our friends and family contribute and we raise matching funds in the public. It's very important to us as we got one of our cats who was set to be killed because of an eye thing and she's the sweetest and most loving cat who acts like a momma to all the other cats. I feel very fortunate that we're able to give to these types of shelters and rescues who don't benefit from annual galas and high profile giving. It has so much impact.



This is wonderful!  Bless you for your generosity.


----------



## Moirai

Good morning Cafe!

Kate and Fab, thanks for the rec on CdP concealer. I've been holding off on trying it due to the crazy price tag. I'll check it out next time I'm at Nordstrom although I still have 3 unfinished concealers. Urgh.

MrsO, not only do I love your fashion style but also your intelligence and generosity. I'm grateful to have the opportunity to converse with you fabulous ladies.

Hi to everyone else!



katekluet said:


> FabF, I recently found something I love, remember that Boscia Tsubaki face mask you recommended which is great? I have also tried their eye makeup remover which is good, but their Tsubaki beauty oil has really worked well for moisturing....
> Moirai, the Cle de Peau concealer is reputed to be the best and I like it.
> MrsO, good news that your Dh is headed to H! I am chuckling over you bring Darth Vader for years of Halloweens.





MrsOwen3 said:


> aw thanks Mindi, DH and I give almost all our charitable giving to animal causes. This particular one is really special, we started a fund at the big local shelter a few years ago that gives life saving medical attention and surgeries to shelter pets who would be adoptable if only they got whatever procedure they need. These animals are normally put down due to lack of funds so our fund has saved close to 200 animals just this year. All our friends and family contribute and we raise matching funds in the public. It's very important to us as we got one of our cats who was set to be killed because of an eye thing and she's the sweetest and most loving cat who acts like a momma to all the other cats. I feel very fortunate that we're able to give to these types of shelters and rescues who don't benefit from annual galas and high profile giving. It has so much impact.





Fabfashion said:


> Moirai, I second Kate. Cle de Peau is my favorite for undereye concealer. I'm on my second tube. It lasts like forever (a year at least). For my sun spots, I've been using Becca. It's a new line carried by Sephora. It has many shades so I found one that matches my skin perfectly. BTW, the Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage that everyone raves about is a total dud and definitely too much work mixing and matching.
> Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Freckles1

Ladies DH and I went to the 10am showing of Star Wars and I will tell you I think it is fantastic!!!  I am in love with the new characters as well as the old!!!
Now DH and I are drinking wine and having a late lunch. 
Happy Friday!!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies DH and I went to the 10am showing of Star Wars and I will tell you I think it is fantastic!!!  I am in love with the new characters as well as the old!!!
> Now DH and I are drinking wine and having a late lunch.
> Happy Friday!!!




Sounds lovely! Enjoy!


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies DH and I went to the 10am showing of Star Wars and I will tell you I think it is fantastic!!!  I am in love with the new characters as well as the old!!!
> Now DH and I are drinking wine and having a late lunch.
> Happy Friday!!!



Good to hear movie did not disappoint. Hope you had a great lunch.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I just saw Star Wars and liked it very much.  There were some bittersweet moments.


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> I just saw Star Wars and liked it very much.  There were some bittersweet moments.




Absolutely madam. Tears were shed on my behalf


----------



## Pirula

Madam Bijoux said:


> I just saw Star Wars and liked it very much.  There were some bittersweet moments.







Freckles1 said:


> Absolutely madam. Tears were shed on my behalf




Saw it last night!  It's was great!


----------



## Moirai

Good morning Cafe!

Glad everyone is liking Star Wars. Definitely takes me down memory lane. How was the crowd?


----------



## Freckles1

Moirai said:


> Good morning Cafe!
> 
> Glad everyone is liking Star Wars. Definitely takes me down memory lane. How was the crowd?




DH and I went to the 10am so not bad.. Maybe 1/3 full theater. It was also Friday, so kids were still taking finals and people were working. 
I want to go again!!!


----------



## Pirula

Moirai said:


> Good morning Cafe!
> 
> Glad everyone is liking Star Wars. Definitely takes me down memory lane. How was the crowd?




Well it was a Saturday night, and IMAX, oh and Air & Space Museum.  [emoji4].  So yeah it was sold out in October and packed.  But no biggie, no other movies and museum closed so overall it wasn't crowded.  Great energy, lots of clapping and cheering.  We're ready to see it again!


----------



## EmileH

I wish I could chime in about Star Wars. I haven't seen any of them since the first one when I was a kid. But I'm glad you are all enjoying the new movie.


----------



## Pirula

Because only my dear H friends will understand......

The boys are wrapping my presents and putting them under the tree and look!  LOOK!!!!


----------



## EmileH

Pirula said:


> Because only my dear H friends will understand......
> 
> The boys are wrapping my presents and putting them under the tree and look!  LOOK!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3219005
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219006




Omg!!!! How exciting!


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Omg!!!! How exciting!




[emoji8].  [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji319][emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;

(Translation:  that's me dancing around the tree.).


----------



## cremel

LOL excellent gift idea indeed!!!


----------



## EmileH

Pirula said:


> [emoji8].  [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji319][emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;
> 
> (Translation:  that's me dancing around the tree.).




Oh yeah!!!!


----------



## Moirai

Pirula said:


> Because only my dear H friends will understand......
> The boys are wrapping my presents and putting them under the tree and look!  LOOK!!!!
> View attachment 3219005
> 
> View attachment 3219006





Freckles1 said:


> DH and I went to the 10am so not bad.. Maybe 1/3 full theater. It was also Friday, so kids were still taking finals and people were working.
> I want to go again!!!





Pirula said:


> [emoji8].  [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji319][emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;
> (Translation:  that's me dancing around the tree.).



Woohoo!!! Excellent gift! Looking forward to seeing your reveal, Pirula. Great idea of watching SW at Air and Space museum and very fitting. 

Freckles, that's not bad at all. We haven't decided when to go yet. Too busy with the holidays and work.


----------



## Pirula

Moirai said:


> Woohoo!!! Excellent gift! Looking forward to seeing your reveal, Pirula. Great idea of watching SW at Air and Space museum and very fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles, that's not bad at all. We haven't decided when to go yet. Too busy with the holidays and work.




Thanks Morai!!

One piece of delicate advice, I'm sure Freckles will agree:  go soon.  If you get spoiled, it'll really suck.


----------



## Moirai

Pirula said:


> Thanks Morai!!
> 
> One piece of delicate advice, I'm sure Freckles will agree:  go soon.  If you get spoiled, it'll really suck.



Ok, thanks for the heads up. Gonna keep my ears and eyes closed in the meantime.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The Kimmel Center was all decked out for the Philadelphia Orchestra's Glorious Sounds of Christmas concert.


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> The Kimmel Center was all decked out for the Philadelphia Orchestra's Glorious Sounds of Christmas concert.




There you go making me homesick again. 

Every time I see the nutcracker in Boston I miss the Philadelphia Boy's choir. The sugar plum fairies aren't as good without the choir.


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> The Kimmel Center was all decked out for the Philadelphia Orchestra's Glorious Sounds of Christmas concert.




Tell me is the light show still at wanamakers?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Pocketbook Pup said:


> There you go making me homesick again.
> 
> Every time I see the nutcracker in Boston I miss the Philadelphia Boy's choir. The sugar plum fairies aren't as good without the choir.



The Mendelssohn Club sang today.  They are fabulous.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Pocketbook Pup said:


> There you go making me homesick again.
> 
> Every time I see the nutcracker in Boston I miss the Philadelphia Boy's choir. The sugar plum fairies aren't as good without the choir.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Tell me is the light show still at wanamakers?



The light show is still there.  The lights are all LED's now and Julie Andrews narrates the show.  If you google the Wanamakers light show, the original one might still be on line.


----------



## Freckles1

Pirula said:


> Because only my dear H friends will understand......
> 
> The boys are wrapping my presents and putting them under the tree and look!  LOOK!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3219005
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219006




Yippee Pirula!!!!


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> The Mendelssohn Club sang today.  They are fabulous.




Oh fabulous! Glad you had a wonderful time. I love the kümmel center. It's gorgeous. My graduation was at the academy of music so here's the picture in my foyer.


----------



## Freckles1

Pirula said:


> Thanks Morai!!
> 
> One piece of delicate advice, I'm sure Freckles will agree:  go soon.  If you get spoiled, it'll really suck.




Pirula I couldn't have said it better myself!!!!
RUN to the theaters ladies!!! 
stay on media lockdown and put your headphones on if your on the subway!!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Pirula said:


> Because only my dear H friends will understand......
> 
> The boys are wrapping my presents and putting them under the tree and look! LOOK!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3219005
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219006


 
So exciting! Wonder what it is.  

DH and I don't 'sneak' our prezzies under the tree until everyone has gone to sleep on Christmas eve. And I don't let DH see his and vice versa. Our DDs have been (im)patiently waiting for Christmas day to arrive to open presents that they've received thus far.


----------



## MSO13

Happy Monday Cafe!

I survived an epic 22 hour work day on Saturday and am barely recovered. I got to bed around 5 am Sunday and managed to get up and go see Star Wars and then went straight back to bed. My semi vacation starts today though! I do have work to do but I put the out of office on my email, turned off the phone ringer and will plow through the work and then present wrapping. 

I loved Star Wars and agree with the comments that one must get to the theater soon and avoid spoilers. Both DH and I were feeling sentimental and teary, remembering seeing them as kids. It's poised to smash all records and is going to do great things for Disney stock, $238M so far for opening weekend and that wasn't counting Sunday numbers. We plan to go again with friends and I'm excited as I'll be more awake the next time we go! Personally, I am so sick of the advertising/merchandising-I mean Star Wars cosmetics by Cover Girl?? I know Disney spent $4B but really, my cats do not need Chewbacca toys. The hype and products have been a bit of a turn off but as a long time super fan of the original 3 movies, I'm very happy and thought they did an excellent job. 

Pirula, exciting to see an orange box under the tree already. We can't put our presents out as two of the cats like to chew paper and ribbons but I think there's an orange box headed my way too. 

Well Fed Ex is holding my Chanel shoes hostage, I waited till 9PM for them last week and they never showed and now I can't seem to get them held at the location for pick up. If I can't get them held, it's likely they'll be returned because NM sent them Fed Ex Home to my office and no one is there at 9PM and they don't seem to come during the day plus I'm not going to be there much this week. Very frustrating. 

I've got the itch to shop but really need to cool it for a few months. Trying to limit my tPF exposure, especially avoiding the scarves thread. That thread = trouble. 

Hope you all are enjoying the holiday season and looking forward to a nice couple of weeks!


----------



## MYH

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh fabulous! Glad you had a wonderful time. I love the kümmel center. It's gorgeous. My graduation was at the academy of music so here's the picture in my foyer.
> 
> View attachment 3219108





Madam Bijoux said:


> The Kimmel Center was all decked out for the Philadelphia Orchestra's Glorious Sounds of Christmas concert.



Now both of you are making me feel nostalgic about Philly. I lived there for 10 years. 



Pirula said:


> Because only my dear H friends will understand......
> 
> The boys are wrapping my presents and putting them under the tree and look!  LOOK!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3219005
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219006



Happy dance pirula! Btw - I adore that bookshelf ornament you have on the tree.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Happy Monday Cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> I survived an epic 22 hour work day on Saturday and am barely recovered. I got to bed around 5 am Sunday and managed to get up and go see Star Wars and then went straight back to bed. My semi vacation starts today though! I do have work to do but I put the out of office on my email, turned off the phone ringer and will plow through the work and then present wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> I loved Star Wars and agree with the comments that one must get to the theater soon and avoid spoilers. Both DH and I were feeling sentimental and teary, remembering seeing them as kids. It's poised to smash all records and is going to do great things for Disney stock, $238M so far for opening weekend and that wasn't counting Sunday numbers. We plan to go again with friends and I'm excited as I'll be more awake the next time we go! Personally, I am so sick of the advertising/merchandising-I mean Star Wars cosmetics by Cover Girl?? I know Disney spent $4B but really, my cats do not need Chewbacca toys. The hype and products have been a bit of a turn off but as a long time super fan of the original 3 movies, I'm very happy and thought they did an excellent job.
> 
> 
> 
> Pirula, exciting to see an orange box under the tree already. We can't put our presents out as two of the cats like to chew paper and ribbons but I think there's an orange box headed my way too.
> 
> 
> 
> Well Fed Ex is holding my Chanel shoes hostage, I waited till 9PM for them last week and they never showed and now I can't seem to get them held at the location for pick up. If I can't get them held, it's likely they'll be returned because NM sent them Fed Ex Home to my office and no one is there at 9PM and they don't seem to come during the day plus I'm not going to be there much this week. Very frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the itch to shop but really need to cool it for a few months. Trying to limit my tPF exposure, especially avoiding the scarves thread. That thread = trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all are enjoying the holiday season and looking forward to a nice couple of weeks!




Glad you made it through your hectic work schedule Mrs o. I hope you enjoy some down time and that your shoes arrive safely.


----------



## EmileH

MYH said:


> Now both of you are making me feel nostalgic about Philly. I lived there for 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy dance pirula! Btw - I adore that bookshelf ornament you have on the tree.




I wish we had overlapped. I left in 1998 I think. I have come so close to moving back 3-4 times over the years but the job offers were never quite right. DH is a smug New Yorker and isn't a huge Philly fan. Although he admits that the food is amazing and I recently caught him ordering online from dibruno brothers.


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh fabulous! Glad you had a wonderful time. I love the kümmel center. It's gorgeous. My graduation was at the academy of music so here's the picture in my foyer.
> 
> View attachment 3219108



That's really beautiful.




MrsOwen3 said:


> Happy Monday Cafe!
> 
> I survived an epic 22 hour work day on Saturday and am barely recovered. I got to bed around 5 am Sunday and managed to get up and go see Star Wars and then went straight back to bed. My semi vacation starts today though! I do have work to do but I put the out of office on my email, turned off the phone ringer and will plow through the work and then present wrapping.
> 
> I loved Star Wars and agree with the comments that one must get to the theater soon and avoid spoilers. Both DH and I were feeling sentimental and teary, remembering seeing them as kids. It's poised to smash all records and is going to do great things for Disney stock, $238M so far for opening weekend and that wasn't counting Sunday numbers. We plan to go again with friends and I'm excited as I'll be more awake the next time we go! Personally, I am so sick of the advertising/merchandising-I mean Star Wars cosmetics by Cover Girl?? I know Disney spent $4B but really, my cats do not need Chewbacca toys. The hype and products have been a bit of a turn off but as a long time super fan of the original 3 movies, I'm very happy and thought they did an excellent job.
> 
> Pirula, exciting to see an orange box under the tree already. We can't put our presents out as two of the cats like to chew paper and ribbons but I think there's an orange box headed my way too.
> 
> Well Fed Ex is holding my Chanel shoes hostage, I waited till 9PM for them last week and they never showed and now I can't seem to get them held at the location for pick up. If I can't get them held, it's likely they'll be returned because NM sent them Fed Ex Home to my office and no one is there at 9PM and they don't seem to come during the day plus I'm not going to be there much this week. Very frustrating.
> 
> I've got the itch to shop but really need to cool it for a few months. Trying to limit my tPF exposure, especially avoiding the scarves thread. That thread = trouble.
> 
> Hope you all are enjoying the holiday season and looking forward to a nice couple of weeks!



Glad you've made it to vacation!   Our kitties like to sleep under the tree.  They're very good about not messing with the gifts.



MYH said:


> Now both of you are making me feel nostalgic about Philly. I lived there for 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy dance pirula! Btw - I adore that bookshelf ornament you have on the tree.



Thanks *MYH*!  It's a favorite of mine as well and is quite old.  40 years at least.


----------



## Freckles1

Pirula said:


> Because only my dear H friends will understand......
> 
> The boys are wrapping my presents and putting them under the tree and look!  LOOK!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3219005
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219006




Very exciting Pirula!!! I need to wrap something for myself to put under our tree!! Haha


----------



## Pirula

Freckles1 said:


> Very exciting Pirula!!! I need to wrap something for myself to put under our tree!! Haha



That's the best part!  I had nothing to do with it!  :rockettes:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Raising a glass today for my second-favorite writer, F. Scott Fitzgerald.  Unfortunately, the diamonds are not as big as the Ritz.


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> Raising a glass today for my second-favorite writer, F. Scott Fitzgerald.  Unfortunately, the diamonds are not as big as the Ritz.




Lovely Madame.


----------



## Pirula

Good morning friends!  Last day of work till after Christmas.  [emoji126]&#55356;&#57339;.  How lovely is this?  Made and gifted to me by *thegriswolds*...




Will be our Christmas Eve dinner centerpiece!


----------



## EmileH

Pirula said:


> Good morning friends!  Last day of work till after Christmas.  [emoji126]&#127995;.  How lovely is this?  Made and gifted to me by thegriswolds...
> 
> View attachment 3220099
> 
> 
> Will be our Christmas Eve dinner centerpiece!




That's so beautiful and elegant. Love it.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Pirula said:


> Good morning friends!  Last day of work till after Christmas.  [emoji126]&#65533;&#65533;.  How lovely is this?  Made and gifted to me by *thegriswolds*...
> 
> View attachment 3220099
> 
> 
> Will be our Christmas Eve dinner centerpiece!


 


Beautiful table and room.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Setback of the day:  My store is not getting the Bolide Secret bags in the leather or color I really want.


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's so beautiful and elegant. Love it.







Madam Bijoux said:


> Beautiful table and room.







Madam Bijoux said:


> Setback of the day:  My store is not getting the Bolide Secret bags in the leather or color I really want.




Thank you ladies. [emoji8]

Madam, can they not order one brought to the boutique on approval?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Pirula said:


> Good morning friends!  Last day of work till after Christmas.  [emoji126]&#65533;&#65533;.  How lovely is this?  Made and gifted to me by *thegriswolds*...
> 
> View attachment 3220099
> 
> 
> Will be our Christmas Eve dinner centerpiece!


 


Pirula said:


> Thank you ladies. [emoji8]
> 
> Madam, can they not order one brought to the boutique on approval?


 
Hi, Pirula.  They said they could ask for a transfer, but not until after the new year.  I'm sure the bags will be gone by then.


----------



## Pirula

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Pirula.  They said they could ask for a transfer, but not until after the new year.  I'm sure the bags will be gone by then.




Wow really?  Well I'm very sorry.  I know you've been excited about it.  I'll hold out hope you'll get lucky.


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Pirula.  They said they could ask for a transfer, but not until after the new year.  I'm sure the bags will be gone by then.




Well that just stinks. There must be a way. I'll volunteer to go to Paris with you to try.


----------



## MSO13

hi Cafe,

I'm finishing up wrapping presents and finally have my new shoes to share with you all. I'm very pleased with them. No mod pics, I am doing some end of year cleaning and wearing a very, very sloppy outfit. I'll be spraying them with Collonil and taking them to the cobbler for protective soles but with the warm weather perhaps I'll have a mod photo sooner than Spring! 

Madam, sorry about the Bolide Secret. I'm sure the store would understand if you wanted to try to get it at another location, it's such a special item! I'm not sure what colors it's coming in but I think it's a wonderful bag! 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> hi Cafe,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finishing up wrapping presents and finally have my new shoes to share with you all. I'm very pleased with them. No mod pics, I am doing some end of year cleaning and wearing a very, very sloppy outfit. I'll be spraying them with Collonil and taking them to the cobbler for protective soles but with the warm weather perhaps I'll have a mod photo sooner than Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> Madam, sorry about the Bolide Secret. I'm sure the store would understand if you wanted to try to get it at another location, it's such a special item! I'm not sure what colors it's coming in but I think it's a wonderful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!




Beautiful MrsO. Do tell? Collinol? My SA did say that her beige and black get dirty easily so a protectant as I assume this is would be a good idea. I have the classic ballet flats but I don't wear them as often as I should. And the leather sole protectors. Do you like them? Leather spa did them to my jimmy choos and I felt like it took a good leather sole and made it less flexible and breathable like a cheaper rubber sole. So I don't think I'll do it again. Do you think the protection is worth it? I mostly wear down the tips and heels.


----------



## weibandy

Madam Bijoux said:


> Raising a glass today for my second-favorite writer, F. Scott Fitzgerald.  Unfortunately, the diamonds are not as big as the Ritz.



Ooohhh, this is good!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> hi Cafe,
> 
> I'm finishing up wrapping presents and finally have my new shoes to share with you all. I'm very pleased with them. No mod pics, I am doing some end of year cleaning and wearing a very, very sloppy outfit. I'll be spraying them with Collonil and taking them to the cobbler for protective soles but with the warm weather perhaps I'll have a mod photo sooner than Spring!
> 
> Madam, sorry about the Bolide Secret. I'm sure the store would understand if you wanted to try to get it at another location, it's such a special item! I'm not sure what colors it's coming in but I think it's a wonderful bag!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!



These are all-time beautiful classic shoes.  Enjoy them in the best of health.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> hi Cafe,
> 
> I'm finishing up wrapping presents and finally have my new shoes to share with you all. I'm very pleased with them. No mod pics, I am doing some end of year cleaning and wearing a very, very sloppy outfit. I'll be spraying them with Collonil and taking them to the cobbler for protective soles but with the warm weather perhaps I'll have a mod photo sooner than Spring!
> 
> Madam, sorry about the Bolide Secret. I'm sure the store would understand if you wanted to try to get it at another location, it's such a special item! I'm not sure what colors it's coming in but I think it's a wonderful bag!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!





weibandy said:


> Ooohhh, this is good!



Thanks, Weibandy.


----------



## Freckles1

Good evening ladies!!!

Today would mark my parents 50th wedding anniversary.... Here are a couple of photos from my childhood home. 


Cheers to my beautiful mother Joan Marie who passed away 5 years ago


My childhood stocking  which Joan knitted 
Wishing all of you wonderful women holiday cheer tonight!!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Good evening ladies!!!
> 
> Today would mark my parents 50th wedding anniversary.... Here are a couple of photos from my childhood home.
> View attachment 3220522
> 
> Cheers to my beautiful mother Joan Marie who passed away 5 years ago
> View attachment 3220523
> 
> My childhood stocking  which Joan knitted
> Wishing all of you wonderful women holiday cheer tonight!!!




Cheers to your parents freckles. And to you.


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> Good evening ladies!!!
> 
> Today would mark my parents 50th wedding anniversary.... Here are a couple of photos from my childhood home.
> View attachment 3220522
> 
> Cheers to my beautiful mother Joan Marie who passed away 5 years ago
> View attachment 3220523
> 
> My childhood stocking  which Joan knitted
> Wishing all of you wonderful women holiday cheer tonight!!!




Cheers to you and your family Freckles!


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful MrsO. Do tell? Collinol? My SA did say that her beige and black get dirty easily so a protectant as I assume this is would be a good idea. I have the classic ballet flats but I don't wear them as often as I should. And the leather sole protectors. Do you like them? Leather spa did them to my jimmy choos and I felt like it took a good leather sole and made it less flexible and breathable like a cheaper rubber sole. So I don't think I'll do it again. Do you think the protection is worth it? I mostly wear down the tips and heels.




Yes, Collonil is a line of leather care products. They make a waterproofing cream and spray that I've used with great success on lambskin, it's prevented any marks or transfers on my black and ivory Chanel bag so I thought it would help with these. As for the soles, I'm going to take them to my place that did the soles of my very pricey H boots and see what they say they can do. I agree they're less flexible but I am very hard on shoes and I'd like to keep them in good shape. The extra sole allows me to more easily see the wear so I can get them fixed up before I do any damage to the uppers or heel leather.


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> These are all-time beautiful classic shoes.  Enjoy them in the best of health.




Thanks Madam!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yes, Collonil is a line of leather care products. They make a waterproofing cream and spray that I've used with great success on lambskin, it's prevented any marks or transfers on my black and ivory Chanel bag so I thought it would help with these. As for the soles, I'm going to take them to my place that did the soles of my very pricey H boots and see what they say they can do. I agree they're less flexible but I am very hard on shoes and I'd like to keep them in good shape. The extra sole allows me to more easily see the wear so I can get them fixed up before I do any damage to the uppers or heel leather.




Oh thank you for the info. I'll have to look into that. I think the black and ivory definitely need protection. If I protect them maybe I'll wear my flats more. 

I posted on the grails thread that I got my last true Grail printemps ete 69 automne hiver 70 today. It was a steal at $138. I knew it had a tiny oil stain. You guys might know this trick. I put baby powder on the stain in a thick layer and let it sit for a few hours. Then I shook off the powder. Which left a small amount in just the shape of the spot so I knew it worked. I wiped that off with a soft cloth and voila! No more stain. It works on any oil based stain. And obviously it doesn't matter if the stain is fresh or old.




I also got this little twilly ring today.


----------



## Kyokei

Hello. I just wanted to stop by quickly and say hello to you all. I really miss this cafe and wish I could be around more lately. Life has been very hectic and stressful.

In better news, does anyone happen to remember how I mentioned wavering on those Bergdorf exclusive Manolos a while ago? I loved the style but knew they weren't winter appropriate so I didn't know whether to get them or not. Well, I happened to see them on sale for an amazing price and ended up getting them. I'm very happy I did.

How has everyone been? There's so much to catch up on around here, isn't there?


----------



## Maedi

Lovely photos and memories, freckles. What a beautiful stocking.

MrsO, your Chanel shoes are stunning and soon classic. I love sling backs!


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Hello. I just wanted to stop by quickly and say hello to you all. I really miss this cafe and wish I could be around more lately. Life has been very hectic and stressful.
> 
> In better news, does anyone happen to remember how I mentioned wavering on those Bergdorf exclusive Manolos a while ago? I loved the style but knew they weren't winter appropriate so I didn't know whether to get them or not. Well, I happened to see them on sale for an amazing price and ended up getting them. I'm very happy I did.
> 
> How has everyone been? There's so much to catch up on around here, isn't there?




Oh good! Did you end up with a good price? I ended up getting three pairs of pumps at 60% off. Neimans even credited me an extra 20% after my first pair was dropped more. I got the black with blue bows that were the same as my grey and burgundy and a pair of burgundy kitten heels. I know bergdorfs is the same company. I have been at the New York store for sales in the last. It's crazy!  She heaven and yet hell with the crowds.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh good! Did you end up with a good price? I ended up getting three pairs of pumps at 60% off. Neimans even credited me an extra 20% after my first pair was dropped more. I got the black with blue bows that were the same as my grey and burgundy and a pair of burgundy kitten heels. I know bergdorfs is the same company. I have been at the New York store for sales in the last. It's crazy!  She heaven and yet hell with the crowds.



I ended up with an amazing price and was really happy especially since they are the shoes I originally wanted and was willing to pay full price for, so it wasn't as if I just found them at the sale and bought them because of the good price.

That is a great deal you got! And yes.... some of the sales here get crazy. Although I love saving money, sometimes it's not worth it to me because I prefer to shop leisurely. I just leave if things start getting too bad. There's nothing in the world I want enough to be willing to fight a bunch of other women for it. I am also very short, on the smaller side, and tend to lose when people start pushing.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> I ended up with an amazing price and was really happy especially since they are the shoes I originally wanted and was willing to pay full price for, so it wasn't as if I just found them at the sale and bought them because of the good price.
> 
> That is a great deal you got! And yes.... some of the sales here get crazy. Although I love saving money, sometimes it's not worth it to me because I prefer to shop leisurely. I just leave if things start getting too bad. There's nothing in the world I want enough to be willing to fight a bunch of other women for it. I am also very short, on the smaller side, and tend to lose when people start pushing.




Oh yeah., if you are small they would eat you alive at that sale. I wasn't even there the first day. And the Hermes sales- no way I would go through that.

It's the best when you wanted it anyway and then get it in sale. Same with my grey and burgundy pumps. I watched them from the beginning of the season hoping to get them in sale at some point. Of course then I got the others too.

I should really get nicer snow boots so winter doesn't feel so awful. Are your new ones grippy on the bottom? That's my primary criteria. I don't want to fall on the ice. Winter stinks.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh yeah., if you are small they would eat you alive at that sale. I wasn't even there the first day. And the Hermes sales- no way I would go through that.
> 
> It's the best when you wanted it anyway and then get it in sale. Same with my grey and burgundy pumps. I watched them from the beginning of the season hoping to get them in sale at some point. Of course then I got the others too.
> 
> I should really get nicer snow boots so winter doesn't feel so awful. Are your new ones grippy on the bottom? That's my primary criteria. I don't want to fall on the ice. Winter stinks.



I used to have a higher tolerance for being pushed around; I am a fan of a few bands and used to follow them on tour. The other fans line up outside of the show, sleeping on the street for sometimes a week (!) to get a good spot. And when the doors open, everyone runs to the front of the stage and pushes... I always ended up injured but I was younger and didn't care because I loved the band and wanted to see them. 

Nowadays there's very little I'd let myself get pushed around like that for, including sale items. Though I have a lot of great memories so it was 100% worth it looking back.

My Jimmy Choos aren't grippy at the bottom, but I have a pair of Manolos that are that are amazing. I need a pair of snow boots too... On bad weather days, I wear a pair of cheaper boots that still look decent enough because I don't want to get my good shoes ruined.

I dislike the winter as well since I'm always cold... but what I dislike most is rain!! It is raining every day here this week. I feel like I can't wear most of my things in the rain: no scarves, no good shoes, no bags...


----------



## EmileH

A very merry Christmas to all of you in the cafe.  Here's to new friends, new scarves (etc) and peace for our friends in Paris and around the world. 

My Noel au faubourg gavroche. And farandole necklace. Enabled and encouraged by MyH and Pirula.


----------



## Pirula

MerryChristmas and Happy Holidays to all!  [emoji319]


----------



## MSO13

Merry Christmas Eve Cafe! Hope there's an orange box under everyone's tree tonight or tomorrow morning!


----------



## Kyokei

Happy holidays to everyone!


----------



## Moirai

Wishing a very Merry Christmas to my fabulous friends in the Cafe!

MadamB, beautiful rings! You have exquisite taste in diamonds and bags.

Pirula, lovely centerpiece and room.

Freckles, cheers to you and your parents. It is a beautiful stocking.

MrsO, love your Chanel shoes.

PbP, lovely scarves. I can see why that particular silk is a grail. It's a beautiful design.

Kyokei, fighting a crowd in a sale is no fun but glad you found your shoes at a great price. More to spend at H 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## katekluet

Merry Christmas, cafe friends!


----------



## Freckles1

Merry Christmas cafe!!! 
[emoji319]&#9976;[emoji319]&#9975;[emoji319]&#9976;&#9731;&#9975;


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Merry Christmas TPF!  
This is one of the most beautiful Christmas cards I ever saw.  I hope it will also be a scarf or shawl, too.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

What a lousy picture!


----------



## Moirai

Madam Bijoux said:


> Merry Christmas TPF!
> This is one of the most beautiful Christmas cards I ever saw.  I hope it will also be a scarf or shawl, too.





Madam Bijoux said:


> What a lousy picture!



I agree, beautiful card, tree and ornament. I have to laugh at the pose of the zebra horse showing its behind


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Moirai said:


> I agree, beautiful card, tree and ornament. I have to laugh at the pose of the zebra horse showing its behind



Thanks, Moirai.  One more Christmas tree- this is at the Plaza Hotel in NY.
On this Christmas Day the thought occurs:  resistance to egg nog is futile.


----------



## MSO13

Merry Christmas Cafe! 

Beautiful photos Madam!

We're enjoying a quiet day at home watching the NBA and calling family. DH and the cats did very well with the gifts, some things for the house, tile to finish our master bath and this lovely L'Arbre shawl. 

The tile is very exciting, it means our master suite will be on the road to finishing and we'll be moving in to the room after a 3 year wait. I can't wait to finish my closet and our cabinet guy is coming over to design my handbag storage with me. Rather than the big armoire I think we're going to do some cool built ins with pull out shelves. 

Hope everyone is having a lovely day!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Merry Christmas Cafe!
> 
> Beautiful photos Madam!
> 
> We're enjoying a quiet day at home watching the NBA and calling family. DH and the cats did very well with the gifts, some things for the house, tile to finish our master bath and this lovely L'Arbre shawl.
> 
> The tile is very exciting, it means our master suite will be on the road to finishing and we'll be moving in to the room after a 3 year wait. I can't wait to finish my closet and our cabinet guy is coming over to design my handbag storage with me. Rather than the big armoire I think we're going to do some cool built ins with pull out shelves.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely day!
> View attachment 3222475
> 
> View attachment 3222476



Thanks, MrsOwen3.  Congratulations on the lovely shawl.


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> Thanks, Moirai.  One more Christmas tree- this is at the Plaza Hotel in NY.
> On this Christmas Day the thought occurs:  resistance to egg nog is futile.







MrsOwen3 said:


> Merry Christmas Cafe!
> 
> Beautiful photos Madam!
> 
> We're enjoying a quiet day at home watching the NBA and calling family. DH and the cats did very well with the gifts, some things for the house, tile to finish our master bath and this lovely L'Arbre shawl.
> 
> The tile is very exciting, it means our master suite will be on the road to finishing and we'll be moving in to the room after a 3 year wait. I can't wait to finish my closet and our cabinet guy is coming over to design my handbag storage with me. Rather than the big armoire I think we're going to do some cool built ins with pull out shelves.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely day!
> View attachment 3222475
> 
> View attachment 3222476




Madam I have decided resistance to booze  is futile period. Love the photos!!!! And that tree is spectacular!!!
MrsO love the shawl!! Hope the cats felt the Xmas love!!! 
We have finally found a white Xmas. We just had to drive the Colorado to get it!!


Merry Christmas ladies!!!


----------



## Maedi

Freckles1 said:


> Madam I have decided resistance to booze  is futile period. Love the photos!!!! And that tree is spectacular!!!
> MrsO love the shawl!! Hope the cats felt the Xmas love!!!
> We have finally found a white Xmas. We just had to drive the Colorado to get it!!
> View attachment 3222729
> 
> Merry Christmas ladies!!!



We're looking for a white Christmas, too 

MrsO, beautiful scarf which will surely get a lot of wear.


----------



## Pirula

Freckles1 said:


> Madam I have decided resistance to booze  is futile period. Love the photos!!!! And that tree is spectacular!!!
> MrsO love the shawl!! Hope the cats felt the Xmas love!!!
> We have finally found a white Xmas. We just had to drive the Colorado to get it!!
> View attachment 3222729
> 
> Merry Christmas ladies!!!




Beautiful freckles!!  [emoji300]&#65039;


----------



## Moirai

Good morning Cafe! 

Thanks, MadamB and Freckles, for the lovely pics! The tree at the Plaza is a beauty. Sadly no white Christmas for us but the positive side is that it makes for safer driving from one party to the next. 

Freckles, now that the stress of Christmas is over, it's time to bring out the booze for celebrating the new year! Yay! BTW, I finished watching Fargo and Homeland. I'm satisfied with the ending of Fargo. Everyone got what was coming to them, although I felt sorry for Ed who was just trying to protect his wife. I'm glad that Molly's mom did not die in the finale although we do know her ultimate fate. And I really enjoyed Patrick Wilson's character and wish the next season would include him. I have mixed feelings about Homeland. I can't understand why everyone's so drawn to Carrie. And Quinn's fate is up in the air. Wonder if it has anything to do with his contract.

MrsO, beautiful shawl in a neutral cw. I'm planning to head to H store this week with DD, and hopefully that silk will be available to try on. Your new closet sounds exciting. Great idea to build a storage for your bags. I assume this will also be for your scarves and shawls? 

Hope everyone's enjoying a relaxing day post Christmas.




Madam Bijoux said:


> Thanks, Moirai.  One more Christmas tree- this is at the Plaza Hotel in NY.
> On this Christmas Day the thought occurs:  resistance to egg nog is futile.





MrsOwen3 said:


> Merry Christmas Cafe!
> Beautiful photos Madam!
> We're enjoying a quiet day at home watching the NBA and calling family. DH and the cats did very well with the gifts, some things for the house, tile to finish our master bath and this lovely L'Arbre shawl.
> The tile is very exciting, it means our master suite will be on the road to finishing and we'll be moving in to the room after a 3 year wait. I can't wait to finish my closet and our cabinet guy is coming over to design my handbag storage with me. Rather than the big armoire I think we're going to do some cool built ins with pull out shelves.
> Hope everyone is having a lovely day!
> View attachment 3222475
> 
> View attachment 3222476





Freckles1 said:


> Madam I have decided resistance to booze  is futile period. Love the photos!!!! And that tree is spectacular!!!
> MrsO love the shawl!! Hope the cats felt the Xmas love!!!
> We have finally found a white Xmas. We just had to drive the Colorado to get it!!
> View attachment 3222729
> 
> Merry Christmas ladies!!!


----------



## MSO13

Moirai said:


> Good morning Cafe!
> 
> Thanks, MadamB and Freckles, for the lovely pics! The tree at the Plaza is a beauty. Sadly no white Christmas for us but the positive side is that it makes for safer driving from one party to the next.
> 
> Freckles, now that the stress of Christmas is over, it's time to bring out the booze for celebrating the new year! Yay! BTW, I finished watching Fargo and Homeland. I'm satisfied with the ending of Fargo. Everyone got what was coming to them, although I felt sorry for Ed who was just trying to protect his wife. I'm glad that Molly's mom did not die in the finale although we do know her ultimate fate. And I really enjoyed Patrick Wilson's character and wish the next season would include him. I have mixed feelings about Homeland. I can't understand why everyone's so drawn to Carrie. And Quinn's fate is up in the air. Wonder if it has anything to do with his contract.
> 
> MrsO, beautiful shawl in a neutral cw. I'm planning to head to H store this week with DD, and hopefully that silk will be available to try on. Your new closet sounds exciting. Great idea to build a storage for your bags. I assume this will also be for your scarves and shawls?
> 
> Hope everyone's enjoying a relaxing day post Christmas.



Hi Moirai, DH and I are going to start the latest Homeland series over the winter. We tend to wait until we can binge watch several episodes at once. 

Today DH and I did a walkthrough upstairs and he's a little unsure of the bag storage plan but I'm sure the architect (he's family  ) and I will be able to convince him. I think he's worried if it's too big, more bags will be required to fill it up  but yes, there would be plenty of room for scarves and shawls laid out flat folded and I think jewelry is going to go in my main closet as there's a shallow wall that will be perfect for shoe rails and hanging jewelry. We finalized our tile selections today and now just need to get to the stone yard to choose the slabs to wrap the tub and counters. It's exciting to see it come together. Hopefully I'll have a photo to share in the next few months.


----------



## Kyokei

Hello Cafe! Hope everyone is doing well and had a great holiday.

Can I just pop in and say that I am so glad I found my Hermes SA? She's been too wonderful to me so far and even the other SAs in the store have been nothing but great in my short conversations with them. It's sometimes difficult to find a SA you really click with but whenever I communicate with mine, I think I am very lucky to have found her just randomly by walking in the boutique! To think that I once thought it would be really difficult to find a good H SA...

I had to share because I'm sure you all "get" it whereas other people might not. It makes going to the store a much more pleasant experience.

I loved seeing all of the Christmas photos, by the way! I don't do much of anything for holidays so it's been nice to live vicariously through you all.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Moirai, DH and I are going to start the latest Homeland series over the winter. We tend to wait until we can binge watch several episodes at once.
> 
> 
> 
> Today DH and I did a walkthrough upstairs and he's a little unsure of the bag storage plan but I'm sure the architect (he's family  ) and I will be able to convince him. I think he's worried if it's too big, more bags will be required to fill it up  but yes, there would be plenty of room for scarves and shawls laid out flat folded and I think jewelry is going to go in my main closet as there's a shallow wall that will be perfect for shoe rails and hanging jewelry. We finalized our tile selections today and now just need to get to the stone yard to choose the slabs to wrap the tub and counters. It's exciting to see it come together. Hopefully I'll have a photo to share in the next few months.




Mrs O how exciting to be able to choose every detail yourself. And yet it must be a lot of work. I hope you are enjoying the process and that it all turns out as beautifully as you envision it. 

It's nice to have a long weekend without a lot that I have to do. We are enjoying some movies at home. The chihuahua is in heaven when the whole family is together.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Mrs O how exciting to be able to choose every detail yourself. And yet it must be a lot of work. I hope you are enjoying the process and that it all turns out as beautifully as you envision it.
> 
> It's nice to have a long weekend without a lot that I have to do. We are enjoying some movies at home. The chihuahua is in heaven when the whole family is together.




Choosing everything ourselves has actually been the reason we've taken so long. We spent 1 year renovating the first two floors of our 1920s stone house and got so burned out choosing finishes that we decided to move in and take a break before finishing the master suite. Now it's 3 years later and we're finally ready. The choices are overwhelming and DH is in real estate so we're always talking about "resale values" vs my personal style. We have a great contractor and architect fortunately! 

It's worked out well that we waited, we made good choices with the tile and now that we've lived in the house for a while we know more about how we'll have to use the closets and we have the space to add built ins for more storage. We plan to live here for a long time and this suite is like a luxe boutique hotel as we work a lot and don't get to travel much. I just have to keep reminding DH, I get custom H shrines- I mean built in storage and he got an HD TV over the 7ft tub! At least we'll have no problem finding house sitters for the cats [emoji4]

Glad you're enjoying a quiet weekend at home, we're doing the same! Our cats are similarly thrilled to get plenty of couch time!


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> Hello Cafe! Hope everyone is doing well and had a great holiday.
> 
> Can I just pop in and say that I am so glad I found my Hermes SA? She's been too wonderful to me so far and even the other SAs in the store have been nothing but great in my short conversations with them. It's sometimes difficult to find a SA you really click with but whenever I communicate with mine, I think I am very lucky to have found her just randomly by walking in the boutique! To think that I once thought it would be really difficult to find a good H SA...
> 
> I had to share because I'm sure you all "get" it whereas other people might not. It makes going to the store a much more pleasant experience.
> 
> I loved seeing all of the Christmas photos, by the way! I don't do much of anything for holidays so it's been nice to live vicariously through you all.




hI Kyokei! Having a great SA is key, it makes all the difference especially at a store like Madison. Are you working on any wish list items?


----------



## Freckles1

Moirai said:


> Good morning Cafe!
> 
> Thanks, MadamB and Freckles, for the lovely pics! The tree at the Plaza is a beauty. Sadly no white Christmas for us but the positive side is that it makes for safer driving from one party to the next.
> 
> Freckles, now that the stress of Christmas is over, it's time to bring out the booze for celebrating the new year! Yay! BTW, I finished watching Fargo and Homeland. I'm satisfied with the ending of Fargo. Everyone got what was coming to them, although I felt sorry for Ed who was just trying to protect his wife. I'm glad that Molly's mom did not die in the finale although we do know her ultimate fate. And I really enjoyed Patrick Wilson's character and wish the next season would include him. I have mixed feelings about Homeland. I can't understand why everyone's so drawn to Carrie. And Quinn's fate is up in the air. Wonder if it has anything to do with his contract.
> 
> MrsO, beautiful shawl in a neutral cw. I'm planning to head to H store this week with DD, and hopefully that silk will be available to try on. Your new closet sounds exciting. Great idea to build a storage for your bags. I assume this will also be for your scarves and shawls?
> 
> Hope everyone's enjoying a relaxing day post Christmas.




I'm glad you finished both series Moirai!!!
I really enjoyed Homeland and Fargo this fall
And yes, I really liked Patrick Wilson!! I had completely forgotten he was in Phantom of the Opera!!! Loved Homeland too ... But Dar and Saul were idiots!!!!!! Poor Quinn. We will see ;(
We are in Aspen now. Drove in today. Our favorite shop is Kemosabe. DH bought 2 pair of boots. I bought one. We love our cowboy boots!!! I will say kemosabe does have custom boots made and they are definitely more "fashion" if that makes sense. 
Sitting by the fire now. I think we are going to ski Snowmass tomorrow. Everyone needs to get their ski legs back!!!
MrsO I can only imagine your closet and I am quite jealous already!!
Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> Hello Cafe! Hope everyone is doing well and had a great holiday.
> 
> Can I just pop in and say that I am so glad I found my Hermes SA? She's been too wonderful to me so far and even the other SAs in the store have been nothing but great in my short conversations with them. It's sometimes difficult to find a SA you really click with but whenever I communicate with mine, I think I am very lucky to have found her just randomly by walking in the boutique! To think that I once thought it would be really difficult to find a good H SA...
> 
> I had to share because I'm sure you all "get" it whereas other people might not. It makes going to the store a much more pleasant experience.
> 
> I loved seeing all of the Christmas photos, by the way! I don't do much of anything for holidays so it's been nice to live vicariously through you all.




Kyokei I'm SO glad you have found a wonderful SA!!! It is truly a bond that is very special!!! 
Have you been to any wonderful restaurants this past week? You always have fun places it seems!!
Hope you are well and your dad too [emoji8]


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Choosing everything ourselves has actually been the reason we've taken so long. We spent 1 year renovating the first two floors of our 1920s stone house and got so burned out choosing finishes that we decided to move in and take a break before finishing the master suite. Now it's 3 years later and we're finally ready. The choices are overwhelming and DH is in real estate so we're always talking about "resale values" vs my personal style. We have a great contractor and architect fortunately!
> 
> It's worked out well that we waited, we made good choices with the tile and now that we've lived in the house for a while we know more about how we'll have to use the closets and we have the space to add built ins for more storage. We plan to live here for a long time and this suite is like a luxe boutique hotel as we work a lot and don't get to travel much. I just have to keep reminding DH, I get custom H shrines- I mean built in storage and he got an HD TV over the 7ft tub! At least we'll have no problem finding house sitters for the cats [emoji4]
> 
> Glad you're enjoying a quiet weekend at home, we're doing the same! Our cats are similarly thrilled to get plenty of couch time!




Oh I adore those old stone houses. My dream was to live in chestnut hill. It takes a lot of patience to wait to finish things but it makes so much sense. You really do need to learn how you will live in a space. And you chose some nice perks. We didn't build our house so it's not exactly as I would have chosen things, but my favorite feature is his and hers master bathrooms with my closet off my bath.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Mrs O how exciting to be able to choose every detail yourself. And yet it must be a lot of work. I hope you are enjoying the process and that it all turns out as beautifully as you envision it.
> 
> It's nice to have a long weekend without a lot that I have to do. We are enjoying some movies at home. The chihuahua is in heaven when the whole family is together.




Pup give that chihuahua some serious lovin'!!!
Happy Holidays friend!!


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> hI Kyokei! Having a great SA is key, it makes all the difference especially at a store like Madison. Are you working on any wish list items?



Not particularly! There is so much that I would love to someday own when it comes to H. A lot of it is pretty buyable by just walking in, I think, outside of a few items, and for the things that are not I figure my day will come if/when it comes. I fall in love with something new each time I go into H so my wish list is always expanding.


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> Kyokei I'm SO glad you have found a wonderful SA!!! It is truly a bond that is very special!!!
> Have you been to any wonderful restaurants this past week? You always have fun places it seems!!
> Hope you are well and your dad too [emoji8]



Thank you, Freckles! I was supposed to go to my favorite restaurant and champagne bar on Christmas Eve but ended up canceling my reservations because of the situation with my dad. Another very casual and inexpensive Vietnamese restaurant I frequent is closed this week for the holidays.

You would think with a lot less wine drinking and eating I would have lost weight but it doesn't seem to want to leave me.


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> Thank you, Freckles! I was supposed to go to my favorite restaurant and champagne bar on Christmas Eve but ended up canceling my reservations because of the situation with my dad. Another very casual and inexpensive Vietnamese restaurant I frequent is closed this week for the holidays.
> 
> You would think with a lot less wine drinking and eating I would have lost weight but it doesn't seem to want to leave me.




I'm sorry your restaurant was closed!! That stinks!!
Don't give up on the weight loss!! It took my body a few weeks to give it up. I have a secret... Get some really good cold pressed fish oil - flavored if possible - keep it in the fridge. Take 1 tablespoon a day. Also take 1 tablespoon of coconut oil a day - put  it in your coffee or tea - it has medium chain fatty acids which keep you full longer. I swear by these tricks !! So does my nutritionist who I stole them from!!! Haha


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> I'm sorry your restaurant was closed!! That stinks!!
> Don't give up on the weight loss!! It took my body a few weeks to give it up. I have a secret... Get some really good cold pressed fish oil - flavored if possible - keep it in the fridge. Take 1 tablespoon a day. Also take 1 tablespoon of coconut oil a day - put  it in your coffee or tea - it has medium chain fatty acids which keep you full longer. I swear by these tricks !! So does my nutritionist who I stole them from!!! Haha



I will have to try that!! Thank you, Freckles!

Thankfully the restaurant opens again January 1st. It seems everyone wants to eat pho on New Years because it is known as a hangover cure so I anticipate a lot of crowds.


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Moirai, DH and I are going to start the latest Homeland series over the winter. We tend to wait until we can binge watch several episodes at once.
> Today DH and I did a walkthrough upstairs and he's a little unsure of the bag storage plan but I'm sure the architect (he's family  ) and I will be able to convince him. I think he's worried if it's too big, more bags will be required to fill it up  but yes, there would be plenty of room for scarves and shawls laid out flat folded and I think jewelry is going to go in my main closet as there's a shallow wall that will be perfect for shoe rails and hanging jewelry. We finalized our tile selections today and now just need to get to the stone yard to choose the slabs to wrap the tub and counters. It's exciting to see it come together. Hopefully I'll have a photo to share in the next few months.



MrsO, enjoy Homeland. I enjoyed this season. DH and I have also binge watch shows depending on our schedule. It's nice not having to wait. Let me know what you think after you finish. Have you checked out Fargo Season 1 and 2? It's a great series. Freckles and I have the same taste in shows - Homeland, Fargo, True Detectives, Blacklist, Game of Thrones, not to mention recent movies. I agree with her that we are long lost twins .



Freckles1 said:


> I'm glad you finished both series Moirai!!!
> I really enjoyed Homeland and Fargo this fall
> And yes, I really liked Patrick Wilson!! I had completely forgotten he was in Phantom of the Opera!!! Loved Homeland too ... But Dar and Saul were idiots!!!!!! Poor Quinn. We will see ;(
> We are in Aspen now. Drove in today. Our favorite shop is Kemosabe. DH bought 2 pair of boots. I bought one. We love our cowboy boots!!! I will say kemosabe does have custom boots made and they are definitely more "fashion" if that makes sense.
> Sitting by the fire now. I think we are going to ski Snowmass tomorrow. Everyone needs to get their ski legs back!!!
> MrsO I can only imagine your closet and I am quite jealous already!!
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!!
> View attachment 3223337



Freckles, I wasn't a fan of Wilson Patrick until Fargo. Agree with you on Dar and Saul. Won't say anymore since MrsO hasn't seen the entire season yet. Have a great time in Aspen!



Kyokei said:


> Hello Cafe! Hope everyone is doing well and had a great holiday.
> Can I just pop in and say that I am so glad I found my Hermes SA? She's been too wonderful to me so far and even the other SAs in the store have been nothing but great in my short conversations with them. It's sometimes difficult to find a SA you really click with but whenever I communicate with mine, I think I am very lucky to have found her just randomly by walking in the boutique! To think that I once thought it would be really difficult to find a good H SA...
> I had to share because I'm sure you all "get" it whereas other people might not. It makes going to the store a much more pleasant experience.
> I loved seeing all of the Christmas photos, by the way! I don't do much of anything for holidays so it's been nice to live vicariously through you all.



Kyokei, glad you found a great SA at H. It definitely makes for a nicer shopping experience. Hope your dad is doing better.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

Hope everyone is doing well! 

Today we met with our architect and reviewed the tile we chose and discussed the other ideas. I'm so excited to start on this project! I'm able to fit a large/deep built in cabinet that will hold all my bags with room to add a few more  and we're going to do two built in dresser units, one of which will have a drawer or two for scarves and shawls along with some of my folded clothing. Our room is a converted attic and this utilizes the spaces under the sloped ceiling very creatively I think. 

It looks like it will still be 6-8 months for everything to be made and installed but I'm hoping to be moved in by this time next year! I'll be diverting some shopping funds to save for some new furniture and kitting out my closet but that's ok with me. Spring scarves aren't really speaking to my sense of style. I know everyone is very excited and while I can appreciate the designs and vibrant colors, none really feel like must haves for me so far. It was the same last Spring as well. I bought a De La Mer CSGM but regretted it and rehomed it, so far I think I want a Panthera Pardus but have to see them in real life as the De La Mer was an expensive mistake. I got caught up in the design but couldn't ignore the pale pinks that I don't like to wear. 

Ok, I'm back at work this week and must run. Hello to you all!


----------



## MSO13

Moirai said:


> MrsO, enjoy Homeland. I enjoyed this season. DH and I have also binge watch shows depending on our schedule. It's nice not having to wait. Let me know what you think after you finish. Have you checked out Fargo Season 1 and 2? It's a great series. Freckles and I have the same taste in shows - Homeland, Fargo, True Detectives, Blacklist, Game of Thrones, not to mention recent movies. I agree with her that we are long lost twins .
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles, I wasn't a fan of Wilson Patrick until Fargo. Agree with you on Dar and Saul. Won't say anymore since MrsO hasn't seen the entire season yet. Have a great time in Aspen!
> 
> 
> 
> Kyokei, glad you found a great SA at H. It definitely makes for a nicer shopping experience. Hope your dad is doing better.



Thanks Moirai, will definitely let you and Freckles know after we watch it!


----------



## Pirula

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> 
> 
> Today we met with our architect and reviewed the tile we chose and discussed the other ideas. I'm so excited to start on this project! I'm able to fit a large/deep built in cabinet that will hold all my bags with room to add a few more  and we're going to do two built in dresser units, one of which will have a drawer or two for scarves and shawls along with some of my folded clothing. Our room is a converted attic and this utilizes the spaces under the sloped ceiling very creatively I think.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it will still be 6-8 months for everything to be made and installed but I'm hoping to be moved in by this time next year! I'll be diverting some shopping funds to save for some new furniture and kitting out my closet but that's ok with me. Spring scarves aren't really speaking to my sense of style. I know everyone is very excited and while I can appreciate the designs and vibrant colors, none really feel like must haves for me so far. It was the same last Spring as well. I bought a De La Mer CSGM but regretted it and rehomed it, so far I think I want a Panthera Pardus but have to see them in real life as the De La Mer was an expensive mistake. I got caught up in the design but couldn't ignore the pale pinks that I don't like to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm back at work this week and must run. Hello to you all!




The renovation sounds incredibly exciting!  I know from experience how gratifying it is to customize one's own home.  I hope you'll share pictures with us.

I am determined to be good with scarves this season, and limit myself to two.   [emoji19].  Famous last words I know, but luckily like you, there aren't that many calling to me (loudly, I mean).


----------



## Kyokei

Pirula said:


> The renovation sounds incredibly exciting!  I know from experience how gratifying it is to customize one's own home.  I hope you'll share pictures with us.
> 
> I am determined to be good with scarves this season, and limit myself to two.   [emoji19].  Famous last words I know, but luckily like you, there aren't that many calling to me (loudly, I mean).



There aren't as many calling to me as I thought there would be this season either. Well, there are in design, but the posted CWs thus far are ones that typically aren't flattering on me.


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> There aren't as many calling to me as I thought there would be this season either. Well, there are in design, but the posted CWs thus far are ones that typically aren't flattering on me.




Same here.  And thank heaven for it!  [emoji23]

I hope your Father is feeling better Kyokei.


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Today we met with our architect and reviewed the tile we chose and discussed the other ideas. I'm so excited to start on this project! I'm able to fit a large/deep built in cabinet that will hold all my bags with room to add a few more  and we're going to do two built in dresser units, one of which will have a drawer or two for scarves and shawls along with some of my folded clothing. Our room is a converted attic and this utilizes the spaces under the sloped ceiling very creatively I think.
> 
> It looks like it will still be 6-8 months for everything to be made and installed but I'm hoping to be moved in by this time next year! I'll be diverting some shopping funds to save for some new furniture and kitting out my closet but that's ok with me. Spring scarves aren't really speaking to my sense of style. I know everyone is very excited and while I can appreciate the designs and vibrant colors, none really feel like must haves for me so far. It was the same last Spring as well. I bought a De La Mer CSGM but regretted it and rehomed it, so far I think I want a Panthera Pardus but have to see them in real life as the De La Mer was an expensive mistake. I got caught up in the design but couldn't ignore the pale pinks that I don't like to wear.
> 
> Ok, I'm back at work this week and must run. Hello to you all!



The renovations sound very exciting. Please keep us updated on what is going on!

I also tend to buy more all across the board (bags, shoes, etc etc) in AW seasons than SS... Springy and summer colors tend to look terrible on me. I'm hoping there are some CWs that speak to me more in store than there have been online. Or that maybe something looks great in person that didn't originally speak to me from photos.



Moirai said:


> MrsO, enjoy Homeland. I enjoyed this season. DH and I have also binge watch shows depending on our schedule. It's nice not having to wait. Let me know what you think after you finish. Have you checked out Fargo Season 1 and 2? It's a great series. Freckles and I have the same taste in shows - Homeland, Fargo, True Detectives, Blacklist, Game of Thrones, not to mention recent movies. I agree with her that we are long lost twins .
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles, I wasn't a fan of Wilson Patrick until Fargo. Agree with you on Dar and Saul. Won't say anymore since MrsO hasn't seen the entire season yet. Have a great time in Aspen!
> 
> 
> 
> Kyokei, glad you found a great SA at H. It definitely makes for a nicer shopping experience. Hope your dad is doing better.



It really does. I am hoping my SA stays because I just read a thread on here that mentioned a few SAs from my store leaving suddenly... A few months ago I lost an SA from another brand I'd been shopping with for a while. We had great chemistry and she was one of my all time favorite SAs. It was like losing a friend almost and, even though I'd shopped there before her, the store isn't the same anymore so I find myself going less.

And thank you, Moirai. I appreciate it greatly.


----------



## Kyokei

Pirula said:


> Same here.  And thank heaven for it!  [emoji23]
> 
> I hope your Father is feeling better Kyokei.



I'm actually a bit disappointed rather than relieved, but a lot of that has to do with the fact I'm just starting my scarf collection! I feel relieved when there aren't many bags that speak to me nowadays.

Thank you, Pirula. He is out of the hospital but I am a bit uncertain if his health will improve or not. I'm hoping he stays out of the hospital for now.


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> I'm actually a bit disappointed rather than relieved, but a lot of that has to do with the fact I'm just starting my scarf collection! I feel relieved when there aren't many bags that speak to me nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Pirula. He is out of the hospital but I am a bit uncertain if his health will improve or not. I'm hoping he stays out of the hospital for now.




Well, that sounds like progress at least.  I understand though...

Don't be disappointed:  1) it's early, not everything is up yet. 2) not all cws go online 3) There will be cws that surprise you in person (my Sieste.  Your Modernisme), and D) there will always be enough older designs to be fallen in love with sought out.


----------



## EmileH

Mrs O, your closet is going to be amazing.

I'm super excited about the spring scarves. It's a colvert fest. I'm definitely in on under the waves. I just have to pick a color. There are too many options. That's probably the only other 90 that interests me seriously at the moment. I'm looking forward to seeing the moussies, 140 silks and 70s. I'm rounding out my collection in terms of the various formats. None of the cashmeres are speaking to me...yet. I just ordered a millefleurs colvert twilly.


----------



## Kyokei

Pirula said:


> Well, that sounds like progress at least.  I understand though...
> 
> Don't be disappointed:  1) it's early, not everything is up yet. 2) not all cws go online 3) There will be cws that surprise you in person (my Sieste.  Your Modernisme), and D) there will always be enough older designs to be fallen in love with sought out.



That's very true. It's funny you should mention point D; I was just looking at vintage H scarves last night and wishing I had been able to collect them for longer. I missed out on a lot of great ones. It's a shame I don't shop on ebay etc.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Mrs O, your closet is going to be amazing.
> 
> I'm super excited about the spring scarves. It's a colvert fest. I'm definitely in on under the waves. I just have to pick a color. There are too many options. That's probably the only other 90 that interests me seriously at the moment. I'm looking forward to seeing the moussies, 140 silks and 70s. I'm rounding out my collection in terms of the various formats. None of the cashmeres are speaking to me...yet. I just ordered a millefleurs colvert twilly.



Under the Waves is one of the designs I'm most excited for. I'm still unsure of the CW, though. The only one my store had in the last time I went didn't look good on me.

I still need to explore some of the 70s and maybe even the 140s as well. Thankfully for my wallet none of the CSGMs have ever spoken to me. They look great on members of TPF, but I think I might be more of a silk person.


----------



## Freckles1

Hello ladies!
DH and I went to the Grey Lady for drinks/dinner last night. There was serious people watching going on! I had to take a sneaky photo......


Um that is an eagle on the back of his snowsuit. And yes, the American flag too....
His GF has a matching snowsuit but she has unzipped hers. DH and I were dying!!!! Is it 1977? Ha!! Oh btw she has a French bulldog on her lap that I couldn't get in the pic. 
Absolutely hysterical. 
Have a great day friends!!


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> Hello ladies!
> DH and I went to the Grey Lady for drinks/dinner last night. There was serious people watching going on! I had to take a sneaky photo......
> View attachment 3226373
> 
> Um that is an eagle on the back of his snowsuit. And yes, the American flag too....
> His GF has a matching snowsuit but she has unzipped hers. DH and I were dying!!!! Is it 1977? Ha!! Oh btw she has a French bulldog on her lap that I couldn't get in the pic.
> Absolutely hysterical.
> Have a great day friends!!



Sounds like you are having a fabulous time! I love people watching too, so interesting to see different styles and cultures. Will you get to see fireworks there?


----------



## Freckles1

Moirai said:


> Sounds like you are having a fabulous time! I love people watching too, so interesting to see different styles and cultures. Will you get to see fireworks there?




We will Moirai!! We watch the earlier set... I am a pumpkin by 10pm!!!!
Aspen is almost as good as Vegas for the people watching!!!!
I have seen 2 B's.... A black croc and a caramel... Not gold.... Not sure what the true color is?? 
Moirai we are going to  have to discuss Game soon!!!  Are you going to watch Billions? Haven't decided....
What is everyone doing for New Years? It is our 21st anniversary!!!! Holy cow!!!


----------



## Freckles1

More pics


The snow bunny


Snowmass


The newlyweds haha


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> We will Moirai!! We watch the earlier set... I am a pumpkin by 10pm!!!!
> Aspen is almost as good as Vegas for the people watching!!!!
> I have seen 2 B's.... A black croc and a caramel... Not gold.... Not sure what the true color is??
> Moirai we are going to  have to discuss Game soon!!!  Are you going to watch Billions? Haven't decided....
> What is everyone doing for New Years? It is our 21st anniversary!!!! Holy cow!!!




I love all the pictures! People watching is one of my favorite hobbies.

I am not doing anything for New Years. New York gets too crazy. I try to avoid the crowd as much as possible [emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> More pics
> View attachment 3226406
> 
> The snow bunny
> View attachment 3226408
> 
> Snowmass
> View attachment 3226409
> 
> The newlyweds haha
> View attachment 3226411




You guys make a very attractive couple..happy anniversary. 

I'm working the holiday and on call but we will get to go to dinner. I think next year I'm going to take my turn at being off for the holiday.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You guys make a very attractive couple..happy anniversary.
> 
> I'm working the holiday and on call but we will get to go to dinner. I think next year I'm going to take my turn at being off for the holiday.



I am working as well, I normally take this week off too but am doing a project for a friend and big supporter of my business which is fine with me. Normally DH and I usually hole up in front of a fire with the cats and sparkling cider for him and champagne for me. We're going to do that on New Year's Day since I'm off for a 3 day weekend. The only thing that worries me about working on NYE is driving around late at night with potentially drunk people on the road but our weather is supposed to be ok so I'll try not to stress too much. 

Freckles, love all the photos. People watching is my absolute favorite pass time but unfortunately DH speaks at normal volume when he thinks he's whispering so he's not exactly a covert partner in crime. Hope you and your family have a wonderful holiday together! 

Hello to everyone!! Thanks for the well wishes on my closet/bath project. Will try to share some photos when it's further along!


----------



## Pirula

Gorgeous pictures Freckles!  Happy New Year _and _Anniversary!

We are blissfully doing absolutely nothing.  Watch a movie, drink champagne.  At home.  Alone.  I'm partied out.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You guys make a very attractive couple..happy anniversary.
> 
> I'm working the holiday and on call but we will get to go to dinner. I think next year I'm going to take my turn at being off for the holiday.







MrsOwen3 said:


> I am working as well, I normally take this week off too but am doing a project for a friend and big supporter of my business which is fine with me. Normally DH and I usually hole up in front of a fire with the cats and sparkling cider for him and champagne for me. We're going to do that on New Year's Day since I'm off for a 3 day weekend. The only thing that worries me about working on NYE is driving around late at night with potentially drunk people on the road but our weather is supposed to be ok so I'll try not to stress too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles, love all the photos. People watching is my absolute favorite pass time but unfortunately DH speaks at normal volume when he thinks he's whispering so he's not exactly a covert partner in crime. Hope you and your family have a wonderful holiday together!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone!! Thanks for the well wishes on my closet/bath project. Will try to share some photos when it's further along!







Pirula said:


> Gorgeous pictures Freckles!  Happy New Year _and _Anniversary!
> 
> We are blissfully doing absolutely nothing.  Watch a movie, drink champagne.  At home.  Alone.  I'm partied out.




Ladies I'm with you!!! It will either be taco night or we will be at the pizza joint here in town!!
That pic doesn't do DH justice. He is very handsome and I do not deserve him!! He's too good for me!! I'm just mean!! Haha
MrsO I am extremely jealous of the closet that will be yours in 6 to 8 months!! 
Pirula, I'm vodka'd out sister. Detox here I come. I will say I made DH bring the scale to the mountains so I can't go off the deep end!! Ha!!
Pup I hope you have a wonderful dinner and don't get interrupted!!
Fab I need to hear stories about those baby girls and Santa!!!! 
Kyokei I'm thinking of you and your Dad [emoji8]
Hello to everyone I've missed and happy New 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Year!!!
AND


Nat'l bacon day!!!!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies I'm with you!!! It will either be taco night or we will be at the pizza joint here in town!!
> That pic doesn't do DH justice. He is very handsome and I do not deserve him!! He's too good for me!! I'm just mean!! Haha
> MrsO I am extremely jealous of the closet that will be yours in 6 to 8 months!!
> Pirula, I'm vodka'd out sister. Detox here I come. I will say I made DH bring the scale to the mountains so I can't go off the deep end!! Ha!!
> Pup I hope you have a wonderful dinner and don't get interrupted!!
> Fab I need to hear stories about those baby girls and Santa!!!!
> Kyokei I'm thinking of you and your Dad [emoji8]
> Hello to everyone I've missed and happy New
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Year!!!
> AND
> View attachment 3226791
> 
> Nat'l bacon day!!!!!




I don't agree at all. He's lucky to have you. You are too cute for words. What a lovely trip you are having.


----------



## Kyokei

I finally got my hair cut today... it was desperately in need of it!! I feel so much better now and vowed to keep up with it. But I always do that after finally cutting it and I always fall behind on it because life gets in the way.

I wore my new Manolos out for the first time today.... over 20,000 steps. My feet are regretting this decision. I should have broken them in a bit first but it's been too rainy to take them out before.

I stopped by H today as well to check out the scarves but it was packed and my SA wasn't in. I might try again soon. I want to stick to buying from my SA; I prefer to work with one per brand who really knows my style. I did pick up something they had on hold for me at Saint Laurent though, but I wish H would have worked out.


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> We will Moirai!! We watch the earlier set... I am a pumpkin by 10pm!!!!
> Aspen is almost as good as Vegas for the people watching!!!!
> I have seen 2 B's.... A black croc and a caramel... Not gold.... Not sure what the true color is??
> Moirai we are going to  have to discuss Game soon!!!  Are you going to watch Billions? Haven't decided....
> What is everyone doing for New Years? It is our 21st anniversary!!!! Holy cow!!!





Freckles1 said:


> More pics
> View attachment 3226406
> 
> The snow bunny
> View attachment 3226408
> 
> Snowmass
> View attachment 3226409
> 
> The newlyweds haha
> View attachment 3226411



Freckles, you have a beautiful family and you are gorgeous! Happy Anniversary to you and your DH - good people deserve each other!

I can't wait til GoT. I think 2 more months. At this point, I'm not planning to watch Billions; not really of a fan of Damian Lewis.


----------



## Moirai

Kyokei said:


> I finally got my hair cut today... it was desperately in need of it!! I feel so much better now and vowed to keep up with it. But I always do that after finally cutting it and I always fall behind on it because life gets in the way.
> 
> I wore my new Manolos out for the first time today.... over 20,000 steps. My feet are regretting this decision. I should have broken them in a bit first but it's been too rainy to take them out before.
> 
> I stopped by H today as well to check out the scarves but it was packed and my SA wasn't in. I might try again soon. I want to stick to buying from my SA; I prefer to work with one per brand who really knows my style. I did pick up something they had on hold for me at Saint Laurent though, but I wish H would have worked out.



Hi Kyokei! Love to see your new Manolos and Saint Laurent if you're willing to show.


----------



## Kyokei

Moirai said:


> Hi Kyokei! Love to see your new Manolos and Saint Laurent if you're willing to show.




Of course! I could have sworn I shared the Manolos here but on second thought I think it was another thread. Here are both shoes. Both at amazing sale prices too!


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Of course! I could have sworn I shared the Manolos here but on second thought I think it was another thread. Here are both shoes. Both at amazing sale prices too!
> 
> View attachment 3226848
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226850




Gorgeous.  Both.


----------



## Kyokei

Pirula said:


> Gorgeous.  Both.




Thank you, Pirula! Today was my first day out with the Manolos since the past week has been rainy.


----------



## Moirai

Kyokei said:


> Of course! I could have sworn I shared the Manolos here but on second thought I think it was another thread. Here are both shoes. Both at amazing sale prices too!
> 
> View attachment 3226848
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226850



I love them! Really chic and sexy. Thanks!


----------



## Kyokei

Moirai said:


> I love them! Really chic and sexy. Thanks!




Thanks~ I will remember to fully break my new shoes in this time around


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Of course! I could have sworn I shared the Manolos here but on second thought I think it was another thread. Here are both shoes. Both at amazing sale prices too!
> 
> View attachment 3226848
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226850




Love the manolos especially!! So pretty. Did you get them at bergdorfs? You walked all that way in those heels?!?! You are good girl!


----------



## Pirula

I wish I could do heels that high.  But I can't.  4" is my absolute limit.  And then those are dinner out "sitting" shoes.  Can walk for miles in 3 1/2 though.  Sigh.   If there's some trick to it please share.


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> Of course! I could have sworn I shared the Manolos here but on second thought I think it was another thread. Here are both shoes. Both at amazing sale prices too!
> 
> View attachment 3226848
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226850




Kyokei both pairs are gorgeous!!! 20,000 steps is insane!! Good for you!!! I would fall over!!! Beautiful


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love the manolos especially!! So pretty. Did you get them at bergdorfs? You walked all that way in those heels?!?! You are good girl!



Yes I did! These are those Bergdorf exclusive Manolos I mentioned getting on sale in here a bit ago! I typically walk better in heels than flats, actually, the problem with the Manolos wasn't the heel but the stiffness of the shoe. I'm hoping with a few more (shorter) wears it breaks in better. I pretty much walk everywhere I go and I've been wearing heels since I was.... maybe 13 or 14 (though definitely not designer ones back then ) so my feet are used to them now.



Pirula said:


> I wish I could do heels that high.  But I can't.  4" is my absolute limit.  And then those are dinner out "sitting" shoes.  Can walk for miles in 3 1/2 though.  Sigh.   If there's some trick to it please share.



Practice! Heels are usually easy for me to walk in, but I can't for the life in me walk in kitten heels. I always feel like I am toppling over and they can't support my weight.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't agree at all. He's lucky to have you. You are too cute for words. What a lovely trip you are having.




Thank you friend


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> Kyokei both pairs are gorgeous!!! 20,000 steps is insane!! Good for you!!! I would fall over!!! Beautiful



I usually log about 20,000-30,000 steps per day! So if I can't walk around in the store with them I definitely won't buy them since I know they won't be used much. And thank you, Freckles! I normally don't luck out this much during sale season but this year I really did.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Yes I did! These are those Bergdorf exclusive Manolos I mentioned getting on sale in here a bit ago! I typically walk better in heels than flats, actually, the problem with the Manolos wasn't the heel but the stiffness of the shoe. I'm hoping with a few more (shorter) wears it breaks in better. I pretty much walk everywhere I go and I've been wearing heels since I was.... maybe 13 or 14 (though definitely not designer ones back then ) so my feet are used to them now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Practice! Heels are usually easy for me to walk in, but I can't for the life in me walk in kitten heels. I always feel like I am toppling over and they can't support my weight.




They are awesome. I can wear 3-4 inch heels all day at work and I move around a lot but I could not to walk 20000 steps! That's amazing. I probably could at one point when I was a city dweller. Now I'm a soft suburbanite.


----------



## katekluet

We will be home for NY eve...with our NEW family member! Reveal to come....had long drives yesterday and today to pick him up......enjoying all your posts, will catch up.....


----------



## Pirula

Change of plans:  We're going out for an early dinner at one of our favorite little Italian restaurants in the District.  The idea came to me in a flash last night and DH checked to see if they were open.  Not only are they open, but they're only doing a five course tasting menu with wine pairing; take it or leave it.   Well, we're in!   So it will be lovely, and we'll still be home early for a movie and champagne!

*Happy New Year to the Cafe*!


----------



## dharma

Happy new year to all the cafe! I wish you all love, happiness, great health and lots of Hermes for 2016!!!!!
Pirula, your plans sound perfect! Have a lovely evening!
Freckles, I agree with the others you are gorgeous, inside and out, and you make a striking couple! I love that you brought your scale, it sounds like something I would do
MrsO, have a great night, I'm sure it will be breathtaking!!

Tonight I'm going to a New Years wedding, a first for me. Sadly, I'll be alone as DH is not up to it yet. I'll have a lot of friends there, so I'm not too worried but I can't decide if I should leave around 11:30 to ring in the year with my family at home or stay until the end. Like Most of you have mentioned, I hate being on the road late at night although there is a wedding shuttle at 1am. (Way beyond my bedtime) what to do?

Can't decide what to wear!!! 
 Kyokei, I wish I could wear heels all night! I can tolerate them for about 4-5 hours and that's it. My lower back suffers too much. I'm stuck on my wardrobe basically because of the shoes. The event goes from 6 to possibly 1am. 
I'll narrow down my choices and may consult all of you later 
Peace and love xo


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy, healthy new year to everybody!


----------



## dharma

katekluet said:


> We will be home for NY eve...with our NEW family member! Reveal to come....had long drives yesterday and today to pick him up......enjoying all your posts, will catch up.....



Can't wait to see!!!!!!!


----------



## Keren16

Kyokei said:


> Of course! I could have sworn I shared the Manolos here but on second thought I think it was another thread. Here are both shoes. Both at amazing sale prices too!
> 
> View attachment 3226848
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226850




These are beautiful! They look too nice to have gone to sale.  Fortunate find for you! 
I wore & loved these heights but stopped for a while. I decided to wear my Manolo's again for several hours & felt the pain[emoji23].  So I understand your experience. 
Keep wearing because they are elegant & great style![emoji173]&#65039;
Have a Happy New Year!


----------



## Keren16

Pirula said:


> Change of plans:  We're going out for an early dinner at one of our favorite little Italian restaurants in the District.  The idea came to me in a flash last night and DH checked to see if they were open.  Not only are they open, but they're only doing a five course tasting menu with wine pairing; take it or leave it.   Well, we're in!   So it will be lovely, and we'll still be home early for a movie and champagne!
> 
> *Happy New Year to the Cafe*!




Great plans!
My husband & I are still deciding.  Many restaurants in the area we live charge high prices at NYE for subpar food & service.   
Last year we brought in stone crabs.  
I'd like to go out this year.  The weather is nice


----------



## Kyokei

katekluet said:


> We will be home for NY eve...with our NEW family member! Reveal to come....had long drives yesterday and today to pick him up......enjoying all your posts, will catch up.....



Can't wait!!



Pirula said:


> Change of plans:  We're going out for an early dinner at one of our favorite little Italian restaurants in the District.  The idea came to me in a flash last night and DH checked to see if they were open.  Not only are they open, but they're only doing a five course tasting menu with wine pairing; take it or leave it.   Well, we're in!   So it will be lovely, and we'll still be home early for a movie and champagne!
> 
> *Happy New Year to the Cafe*!



That sounds like an amazing plan, Pirula!



dharma said:


> Happy new year to all the cafe! I wish you all love, happiness, great health and lots of Hermes for 2016!!!!!
> Pirula, your plans sound perfect! Have a lovely evening!
> Freckles, I agree with the others you are gorgeous, inside and out, and you make a striking couple! I love that you brought your scale, it sounds like something I would do
> MrsO, have a great night, I'm sure it will be breathtaking!!
> 
> Tonight I'm going to a New Years wedding, a first for me. Sadly, I'll be alone as DH is not up to it yet. I'll have a lot of friends there, so I'm not too worried but I can't decide if I should leave around 11:30 to ring in the year with my family at home or stay until the end. Like Most of you have mentioned, I hate being on the road late at night although there is a wedding shuttle at 1am. (Way beyond my bedtime) what to do?
> 
> Can't decide what to wear!!!
> Kyokei, I wish I could wear heels all night! I can tolerate them for about 4-5 hours and that's it. My lower back suffers too much. I'm stuck on my wardrobe basically because of the shoes. The event goes from 6 to possibly 1am.
> I'll narrow down my choices and may consult all of you later
> Peace and love xo



I can't wait to see the choices!



Keren16 said:


> These are beautiful! They look too nice to have gone to sale.  Fortunate find for you!
> I wore & loved these heights but stopped for a while. I decided to wear my Manolo's again for several hours & felt the pain[emoji23].  So I understand your experience.
> Keep wearing because they are elegant & great style![emoji173]&#65039;
> Have a Happy New Year!



Thank you! Usually shoes I love in my size never seem to make it to the sale. If the great ones make it, they are always far too big or small on me. This year I got very lucky though and was able to find three great pairs.


----------



## Kyokei

Happy New Years, Cafe!!

Like Pirula, I also am starting to think about going out for a bit. I don't want to go too late at night because New Years here gets intense, but I was thinking about hitting a wine bar I love in the early evening.

Early enough for me to make it home and avoid the Times Square crowd or even people going out to drink and celebrate at night. Everything is too crazy here this time of year.


----------



## Keren16

Kyokei said:


> Happy New Years, Cafe!!
> 
> Like Pirula, I also am starting to think about going out for a bit. I don't want to go too late at night because New Years here gets intense, but I was thinking about hitting a wine bar I love in the early evening.
> 
> Early enough for me to make it home and avoid the Times Square crowd or even people going out to drink and celebrate at night. Everything is too crazy here this time of year.




Same situation where I live.  My husband & I have reservations at a reliable restaurant in our neighborhood.  They are nice to accommodate us at this late time.  The spirit of the  NYE plans on this thread express a low key evening - hopefully.  I'm over crazy crowds & excess celebrations.
Enjoy your shoes
Happy New Year[emoji8]


----------



## Moirai

Happy New Year to everyone in Cafe!

Kate, can't wait to see your new family member.

dharma, have fun at the wedding! Would love to see your outfit.

Pirula, Kyokei and Keren - Have a good time! I'm spending the evening with extended family. I can imagine how crowded it will be tonight at Time Square. Not for me either.


----------



## Mindi B

Wishing all the Cafe ladies a safe, happy evening with those you love, and all good things in the year to come!


----------



## EmileH

Happy new year everyone! 

I finally got a Christmas card from Hermes. From the mothership. Not from my local store. [emoji4]


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Happy new year everyone!
> 
> I finally got a Christmas card from Hermes. From the mothership. Not from my local store. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227657




Amazing, Pocketbook Pup!!


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Amazing, Pocketbook Pup!!




Thanks Kyokei. The end of a crazy Hermes year that will probably never be repeated.


----------



## weibandy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Happy new year everyone!
> 
> I finally got a Christmas card from Hermes. From the mothership. Not from my local store. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227657



Beautiful card and memorable!  From France is really cool.


----------



## EmileH

Thank you. It felt like a little kiss on the cheek straight from the city I love so much. I hope it's an omen that 2016 will be a good year for everyone, especially our dear friends in Paris.


----------



## Jadeite

Happy new year ladies !


----------



## Jadeite

I see cafe has a lot of new members since I last posted.


----------



## katekluet

Introducing Winslow! He is a white two year old Tibetan Terrier.....when his hair grows out, he will look like our Harrison, the black dog.....he made it through a six hour car ride and is settling in well, and he is so sweet to our blind cat. We are very lucky to have him.
A wonderful way to start 2016, Happy New a year everyone!


----------



## Moirai

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3227956
> 
> Introducing Winslow! He is a white two year old Tibetan Terrier.....when his hair grows out, he will look like our Harrison, the black dog.....he made it through a six hour car ride and is settling in well, and he is so sweet to our blind cat. We are very lucky to have him.
> A wonderful way to start 2016, Happy New a year everyone!



What an adorable picture, Kate! Congrats on your new family member. Both Winslow and Harrison are cuties! Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## MSO13

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3227956
> 
> Introducing Winslow! He is a white two year old Tibetan Terrier.....when his hair grows out, he will look like our Harrison, the black dog.....he made it through a six hour car ride and is settling in well, and he is so sweet to our blind cat. We are very lucky to have him.
> A wonderful way to start 2016, Happy New a year everyone!




welcome Winslow! he's beautiful Kate. I hope you all have a very happy new year!!


----------



## MSO13

Happy New Year Cafe friends! Wishing you all the best for 2016 and beyond! &#127870;&#127870;&#127870;


----------



## alismarr

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3227956
> 
> Introducing Winslow! He is a white two year old Tibetan Terrier.....when his hair grows out, he will look like our Harrison, the black dog.....he made it through a six hour car ride and is settling in well, and he is so sweet to our blind cat. We are very lucky to have him.
> A wonderful way to start 2016, Happy New a year everyone!



Lovely.  Happy New Year!


----------



## Croisette7

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3227956
> 
> Introducing Winslow! He is a white two year old Tibetan Terrier.....when his hair grows out, he will look like our Harrison, the black dog.....he made it through a six hour car ride and is settling in well, and he is so sweet to our blind cat. We are very lucky to have him.
> A wonderful way to start 2016, Happy New a year everyone!


What a lovely photo, *Kate*! A vey happy New Year to you and your DH!


----------



## EmileH

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3227956
> 
> Introducing Winslow! He is a white two year old Tibetan Terrier.....when his hair grows out, he will look like our Harrison, the black dog.....he made it through a six hour car ride and is settling in well, and he is so sweet to our blind cat. We are very lucky to have him.
> A wonderful way to start 2016, Happy New a year everyone!




Awwww. What a cutie! Happy new year and congratulations to the whole family.


----------



## Jadeite

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3227956
> 
> Introducing Winslow! He is a white two year old Tibetan Terrier.....when his hair grows out, he will look like our Harrison, the black dog.....he made it through a six hour car ride and is settling in well, and he is so sweet to our blind cat. We are very lucky to have him.
> A wonderful way to start 2016, Happy New a year everyone!




Hello hippie doggies! I still say they look like punk rock stars if you let their hair grow 
Happy 2016 Kate!


----------



## katekluet

Thanks for sharing our happy news, everyone! Jadeite, so glad you popped into the cafe, I'll post an "after" photo when he does look like a rocker.
A most Happy New Year to each of you!


----------



## dharma

katekluet said:


> Thanks for sharing our happy news, everyone! Jadeite, so glad you popped into the cafe, I'll post an "after" photo when he does look like a rocker.
> A most Happy New Year to each of you!



Adorable! Congratulations, Kate!  This breed is a white dog for the first couple of years and then turns black? That's amazing!! It's Iike getting two dogs in one


----------



## Freckles1

Happy new year cafe!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
Kate the pups are darling!!!


----------



## katekluet

dharma said:


> Adorable! Congratulations, Kate!  This breed is a white dog for the first couple of years and then turns black? That's amazing!! It's Iike getting two dogs in one




Thanks to you and Freckles...no he won't turn black...some of this breed do change color as they grow but he will remain white with the brindle spots..but his hair will be really long.....They come in every color combo.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy first 2016 Sunday, Cafe!
On this 3rd day of January 2016, I resolve not to give up hope until the day after tomorrow.


----------



## dharma

katekluet said:


> Thanks to you and Freckles...no he won't turn black...some of this breed do change color as they grow but he will remain white with the brindle spots..but his hair will be really long.....They come in every color combo.



 I guess I took your comment quite literally! He's an adorable new addition even with out the miraculous color change  congrats!!!


----------



## dharma

Morning cafe! Hope that everyone had a safe and happy new year celebration

The wedding was beautiful and the bride looked stunning! I ended up finding a pair of 70mm Manolos in my arsenal, the perfect heel height for me for long periods. Once the shoe was decided the dress was easy! I chose dries brocade halter dress that paired well with w Ralph Lauren lamb jacket. Black doblis Kelly pouchette. Easy and comfortable! The flowers were spectacular! Sorry that it's a bit dark, but you can see the exquisite combination of blossoms.

I'll try to post more photos in a bit, got a new shawl a few weeks ago that has pocketbook pup's name all over it and a valentino strap that's lovely but puzzling.
Xo


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Morning cafe! Hope that everyone had a safe and happy new year celebration
> 
> 
> 
> The wedding was beautiful and the bride looked stunning! I ended up finding a pair of 70mm Manolos in my arsenal, the perfect heel height for me for long periods. Once the shoe was decided the dress was easy! I chose dries brocade halter dress that paired well with w Ralph Lauren lamb jacket. Black doblis Kelly pouchette. Easy and comfortable! The flowers were spectacular! Sorry that it's a bit dark, but you can see the exquisite combination of blossoms.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to post more photos in a bit, got a new shawl a few weeks ago that has pocketbook pup's name all over it and a valentino strap that's lovely but puzzling.
> 
> Xo




You tease! Can't wait to see. The flowers are beautiful and your outfit sounds great. The Manolo 70s are perfect for looking dressed up but being on your feet all day. They are my favorites.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You tease! Can't wait to see. The flowers are beautiful and your outfit sounds great. The Manolo 70s are perfect for looking dressed up but being on your feet all day. They are my favorites.



Sorry, didn't mean to tease! Actually I would be shocked if you don't own this already. Since I don't follow the scrf purchase threads too closely ( for self preservation!!) I may have missed when you bought this. If you haven't, you need it in your colvert collection! It's so gorgeous with all blues, brown, violet, grey, even my black outfits. Such a stunner! I love it with my ghillies


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to tease! Actually I would be shocked if you don't own this already. Since I don't follow the scrf purchase threads too closely ( for self preservation!!) I may have missed when you bought this. If you haven't, you need it in your colvert collection! It's so gorgeous with all blues, brown, violet, grey, even my black outfits. Such a stunner! I love it with my ghillies




Just kidding. Beautiful with your bag. Yes this was at the top of my must haves of the season and I was able to get it. It's absolutely my favorite  scarf/shawl. You are right it does with everything and is such a stunner. Enjoy yours!


----------



## Freckles1

dharma said:


> Morning cafe! Hope that everyone had a safe and happy new year celebration
> 
> 
> 
> The wedding was beautiful and the bride looked stunning! I ended up finding a pair of 70mm Manolos in my arsenal, the perfect heel height for me for long periods. Once the shoe was decided the dress was easy! I chose dries brocade halter dress that paired well with w Ralph Lauren lamb jacket. Black doblis Kelly pouchette. Easy and comfortable! The flowers were spectacular! Sorry that it's a bit dark, but you can see the exquisite combination of blossoms.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to post more photos in a bit, got a new shawl a few weeks ago that has pocketbook pup's name all over it and a valentino strap that's lovely but puzzling.
> 
> Xo




Dharma the flowers are gorgeous!!! Do you have a photo of yourself? Your ensemble sounds fantastic!!!


----------



## MSO13

Happy New Year Cafe!

Jadeite, so nice to see you! Hope you had a visit home to visit your fur kids! 

Dharma, glad you had a good time and I too would love to see the whole ensemble! 

Well, I'm taking it as a positive sign that I'm already writing the date correctly, usually it takes me a month to catch up! 

I had an incredibly late night NYE and didn't get to bed till 4:30AM! But my project was a success and everyone made it home safely. I will say the roads were quite scary and it wouldn't be my first choice to go out driving late at night on New Year's again if I can help it. 

I'm back to work and trying to establish a new daily schedule that accommodates both exercise and a regular bed time. I did my workout this AM and am sticking to my eating plan along with plenty of water. I'm not really one for resolutions but New Year coincides with a time in my work year that allows me more time to work out and take a little more time for myself. 

I did go look for plumbing fixtures and went by a stone yard to start looking for slabs to wrap our tub and for the vanity top. Here's my current inspiration board, the tile and tub are what we've chosen so far. I'm not an interior designer but I find this helps me organize and narrow down ideas. Perhaps I should do this with my wardrobe, it might help me choose more strategically!  I've arranged four types of stone around the frame, they vary widely in price so I'm still not sure which way we're going to go with that. It depends on how much some of the other elements cost, like the brushed gold fixtures. I think those are a long shot. We need so many components for the shower that I think we're going to have to go with something more standard but I can dream. Let me know if you like one of the stone slabs in particular!  

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Happy New Year Cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> Jadeite, so nice to see you! Hope you had a visit home to visit your fur kids!
> 
> 
> 
> Dharma, glad you had a good time and I too would love to see the whole ensemble!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm taking it as a positive sign that I'm already writing the date correctly, usually it takes me a month to catch up!
> 
> 
> 
> I had an incredibly late night NYE and didn't get to bed till 4:30AM! But my project was a success and everyone made it home safely. I will say the roads were quite scary and it wouldn't be my first choice to go out driving late at night on New Year's again if I can help it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back to work and trying to establish a new daily schedule that accommodates both exercise and a regular bed time. I did my workout this AM and am sticking to my eating plan along with plenty of water. I'm not really one for resolutions but New Year coincides with a time in my work year that allows me more time to work out and take a little more time for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I did go look for plumbing fixtures and went by a stone yard to start looking for slabs to wrap our tub and for the vanity top. Here's my current inspiration board, the tile and tub are what we've chosen so far. I'm not an interior designer but I find this helps me organize and narrow down ideas. Perhaps I should do this with my wardrobe, it might help me choose more strategically!  I've arranged four types of stone around the frame, they vary widely in price so I'm still not sure which way we're going to go with that. It depends on how much some of the other elements cost, like the brushed gold fixtures. I think those are a long shot. We need so many components for the shower that I think we're going to have to go with something more standard but I can dream. Let me know if you like one of the stone slabs in particular!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!




MrsO I love ALL of the stone!!!
The top right might be a lot of fun to work with.... Definitely lots of color choices when it comes to paint and towels, etcetera. 
The bottom right marble is very very similar to what is in my kitchen. I like the grey vein. 
If you don't do the brushed gold hardware, what would be next on your list? 
The flooring is very cool. 
Glad your event went well on NYE. DH and I were in bed by 10:30pm. Oh well 
I've been thinking of you and PP..... One of my Chanel jackets is supposed to arrive Wednesday - it reminds me of a riding jacket that a woman would worn on a fox hunt - think Downton Abbey. I will post a photo when I receive it. I think you would like it very much - up your alley I believe [emoji12] 
And I know PP LoVEs her Chanel!!! [emoji8]


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> MrsO I love ALL of the stone!!!
> The top right might be a lot of fun to work with.... Definitely lots of color choices when it comes to paint and towels, etcetera.
> The bottom right marble is very very similar to what is in my kitchen. I like the grey vein.
> If you don't do the brushed gold hardware, what would be next on your list?
> The flooring is very cool.
> Glad your event went well on NYE. DH and I were in bed by 10:30pm. Oh well
> I've been thinking of you and PP..... One of my Chanel jackets is supposed to arrive Wednesday - it reminds me of a riding jacket that a woman would worn on a fox hunt - think Downton Abbey. I will post a photo when I receive it. I think you would like it very much - up your alley I believe [emoji12]
> And I know PP LoVEs her Chanel!!! [emoji8]




Haha! Pbp is on ban from Chanel for 2016 or she will never make a dent in her fine jewelry wishlist. Well, maybe just a few accessories but no jackets this year. I can't wait to see yours! Now I'm off to watch the downton abbey premiere on the treadmill.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha! Pbp is on ban from Chanel for 2016 or she will never make a dent in her fine jewelry wishlist. Well, maybe just a few accessories but no jackets this year. I can't wait to see yours! Now I'm off to watch the downton abbey premiere on the treadmill.




Oh I loved it!! I hope you do!!!


----------



## Pirula

Freckles1 said:


> Oh I loved it!! I hope you do!!!




Yes!

"Does it ever get cold on the moral high ground?"

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dharma

Freckles1 said:


> Dharma the flowers are gorgeous!!! Do you have a photo of yourself? Your ensemble sounds fantastic!!!



Ahhhh freckles, I'm terribly selfie phobic, lol. I thought I posted this dress on a hanger in the past but maybe I didn't. Unfortunately, since DH wasn't with me, I didn't take photos like I do when we are dressed up together. I will dig up a photo of this dress and add a shot of the accessories tomorrow when the light is good. I will try to be a good sharer Xo
Your new Chanel sounds gorgeous!!! Can't wait to see!



MrsOwen3 said:


> Happy New Year Cafe!
> 
> Jadeite, so nice to see you! Hope you had a visit home to visit your fur kids!
> 
> Dharma, glad you had a good time and I too would love to see the whole ensemble!
> 
> Well, I'm taking it as a positive sign that I'm already writing the date correctly, usually it takes me a month to catch up!
> 
> I had an incredibly late night NYE and didn't get to bed till 4:30AM! But my project was a success and everyone made it home safely. I will say the roads were quite scary and it wouldn't be my first choice to go out driving late at night on New Year's again if I can help it.
> 
> I'm back to work and trying to establish a new daily schedule that accommodates both exercise and a regular bed time. I did my workout this AM and am sticking to my eating plan along with plenty of water. I'm not really one for resolutions but New Year coincides with a time in my work year that allows me more time to work out and take a little more time for myself.
> 
> I did go look for plumbing fixtures and went by a stone yard to start looking for slabs to wrap our tub and for the vanity top. Here's my current inspiration board, the tile and tub are what we've chosen so far. I'm not an interior designer but I find this helps me organize and narrow down ideas. Perhaps I should do this with my wardrobe, it might help me choose more strategically!  I've arranged four types of stone around the frame, they vary widely in price so I'm still not sure which way we're going to go with that. It depends on how much some of the other elements cost, like the brushed gold fixtures. I think those are a long shot. We need so many components for the shower that I think we're going to have to go with something more standard but I can dream. Let me know if you like one of the stone slabs in particular!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!



I've already mistakenly written two checks for 2015, so you are way ahead of me! I love the slabs, all of them! My fav is the bottom right. Depending on the size of the room, think about the busy-ness of the veins in your area. Etoupebirkin posted beautiful choices for her new bathroom in Chat. I want to comment, but I'm not sure I should since I don't post there, EB If you are reading this, I love the Calcutta blue and the pale green!
MrsO, if you really really want the gold fixtures I would go with the least expensive choice in marble to fit them in your budget. They are all beautiful and have a similar impact. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha! Pbp is on ban from Chanel for 2016 or she will never make a dent in her fine jewelry wishlist. Well, maybe just a few accessories but no jackets this year. I can't wait to see yours! Now I'm off to watch the downton abbey premiere on the treadmill.


I hope you love it! I savor my DA time, my family knows to not even speak to me when it's on. I read a rumour about Julian Fellows doing another series about turn of the century monied New Yorkers. I would love that and hope it's true. I seem to gravitate toward period dramas, from Vikings, to kilts to Downton. Love costumes!


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Ahhhh freckles, I'm terribly selfie phobic, lol. I thought I posted this dress on a hanger in the past but maybe I didn't. Unfortunately, since DH wasn't with me, I didn't take photos like I do when we are dressed up together. I will dig up a photo of this dress and add a shot of the accessories tomorrow when the light is good. I will try to be a good sharer Xo
> 
> Your new Chanel sounds gorgeous!!! Can't wait to see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already mistakenly written two checks for 2015, so you are way ahead of me! I love the slabs, all of them! My fav is the bottom right. Depending on the size of the room, think about the busy-ness of the veins in your area. Etoupebirkin posted beautiful choices for her new bathroom in Chat. I want to comment, but I'm not sure I should since I don't post there, EB If you are reading this, I love the Calcutta blue and the pale green!
> 
> MrsO, if you really really want the gold fixtures I would go with the least expensive choice in marble to fit them in your budget. They are all beautiful and have a similar impact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you love it! I savor my DA time, my family knows to not even speak to me when it's on. I read a rumour about Julian Fellows doing another series about turn of the century monied New Yorkers. I would love that and hope it's true. I seem to gravitate toward period dramas, from Vikings, to kilts to Downton. Love costumes!




I think I heard that too about a new series. Let's hope. I love period pieces too. The first episode of DA was good. Hoping for happy endings for my favorites.


----------



## MYH

Pirula said:


> Yes!
> 
> "Does it ever get cold on the moral high ground?"
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


The best line! I'm going to use it in my everyday life! 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha! Pbp is on ban from Chanel for 2016 or she will never make a dent in her fine jewelry wishlist. Well, maybe just a few accessories but no jackets this year. I can't wait to see yours! Now I'm off to watch the downton abbey premiere on the treadmill.


Talking about yourself in the third person!  I luv it! I do. I also caught the show. DH is British and is just glued to the tele when it's on.  He so wants to move back to London. Maybe I'll agree someday....


----------



## Mindi B

dharma, drop by Chat anytime!  We are a weird but friendly bunch.  I love EB's stone options, too--The one with the large, pale greeny-blue patch was my fave.


----------



## Jadeite

MrsO you were quite right I did go home over Xmas to see my furkids. Sent the boy who is a grand 13 for a dental on New Year's Eve. Ended up getting 9 teeth pulled. Poor guy was really upset with me.

I wish they made dentures for dogs.


----------



## MSO13

Jadeite said:


> MrsO you were quite right I did go home over Xmas to see my furkids. Sent the boy who is a grand 13 for a dental on New Year's Eve. Ended up getting 9 teeth pulled. Poor guy was really upset with me.
> 
> I wish they made dentures for dogs.



aw, poor guy. One of my cats had her second major dental in the Fall and has about 3 teeth left, she wishes there were pet dentures too! 

Glad you got to visit them and I hope you had a wonderful holiday!! How are things in the new place now?


----------



## Jadeite

Was a good break MrsO. How does your cat eat now? She gets mostly soft foods? 

I'm already a year in the new place so time flies. Winter now, I feel like the washing never dries.


----------



## MSO13

Jadeite said:


> Was a good break MrsO. How does your cat eat now? She gets mostly soft foods?
> 
> I'm already a year in the new place so time flies. Winter now, I feel like the washing never dries.



She eats fairly well, mostly soft food but they have small sized dry food as well that she manages. She's rather chunky and doesn't let a few missing teeth interfere with her meal times! The vets are astounded she can keep her weight up with her mouth situation. I got her from a rescue and she was overfed, declawed with tons of rotting teeth. She's just about the laziest cat I've ever seen but I love her so, especially now with her funny teeth! 

Time does fly, in particular this year went fast for me. Winter just arrived here after taking it's time to show up. Now I wish it has stayed away longer, my office is freezing!


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> Happy New Year Cafe!
> 
> Jadeite, so nice to see you! Hope you had a visit home to visit your fur kids!
> 
> Dharma, glad you had a good time and I too would love to see the whole ensemble!
> 
> Well, I'm taking it as a positive sign that I'm already writing the date correctly, usually it takes me a month to catch up!
> 
> I had an incredibly late night NYE and didn't get to bed till 4:30AM! But my project was a success and everyone made it home safely. I will say the roads were quite scary and it wouldn't be my first choice to go out driving late at night on New Year's again if I can help it.
> 
> I'm back to work and trying to establish a new daily schedule that accommodates both exercise and a regular bed time. I did my workout this AM and am sticking to my eating plan along with plenty of water. I'm not really one for resolutions but New Year coincides with a time in my work year that allows me more time to work out and take a little more time for myself.
> 
> I did go look for plumbing fixtures and went by a stone yard to start looking for slabs to wrap our tub and for the vanity top. Here's my current inspiration board, the tile and tub are what we've chosen so far. I'm not an interior designer but I find this helps me organize and narrow down ideas. Perhaps I should do this with my wardrobe, it might help me choose more strategically!  I've arranged four types of stone around the frame, they vary widely in price so I'm still not sure which way we're going to go with that. It depends on how much some of the other elements cost, like the brushed gold fixtures. I think those are a long shot. We need so many components for the shower that I think we're going to have to go with something more standard but I can dream. Let me know if you like one of the stone slabs in particular!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!



Love your selection of fixtures and tiles, MrsO. I like all your marble choices with my two favorites located in right upper and lower corners. The top right has more variation in colors and matches your floor tile more while the lower right is simpler and would allow the floor tiles to stand out. Can't go wrong with any one of them. What material is the floor tile? It's lovely. I'm looking forward to seeing pics of your renovation. Our master suite also need a renovation, but it's so much work.


----------



## MSO13

Moirai said:


> Love your selection of fixtures and tiles, MrsO. I like all your marble choices with my two favorites located in right upper and lower corners. The top right has more variation in colors and matches your floor tile more while the lower right is simpler and would allow the floor tiles to stand out. Can't go wrong with any one of them. What material is the floor tile? It's lovely. I'm looking forward to seeing pics of your renovation. Our master suite also need a renovation, but it's so much work.



Hi Moirai!

Thanks for weighing in and to the other Cafe friends who weighed in. All the tile is from Porcelanosa and I think it's all either ceramic or porcelain. I showed DH about 7000 different wood tiles and this is the only one he approved of as not looking too fake. The color is called Gris but it has some green shades to it as well. 

I agree with everyone about the veining. We're not choosing from these exact slabs, we're going to use a lower cost supplier who lets us go to the wholesale yard and flip through the whole slab lot of each stone type. That's how we did our kitchen. The top right is actually an Onyx and it's my favorite. The others are marble. DH's favorite is the Cafe's fave too, the bottom right but I believe it's the most expensive too. I know my choice is the busiest stone but the floor has variations to each piece and I thought of selecting the more solid colored pieces to go right up against the stone. We're wrapping the tub on 3 sides and it extends into the shower as a bench so I'd love to get a great vein detail on that corner. 

Dharma, I agree with you about the brushed gold but it's more about the availability of the different components as we have to get a consistent look among  tub fill, 2 shower heads, shower controls, the shower wand, two sinks etc. I don't think the company that makes the gorgeous finishes offers enough variety in their collection and it will make DH nuts if something doesn't match exactly. The alternate is a less expensive line in Brushed Nickel which we have in our guest bathrooms and we still like it 3 years later. I'm going to price it out in both finishes and then we'll decide. 

I'm leaning towards warmer colors with more green tones, DH is into the cooler grays. We have to get a little further along to really decide but it's been fun so far!

I will keep you guys updated!


----------



## Pirula

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Moirai!
> 
> Thanks for weighing in and to the other Cafe friends who weighed in. All the tile is from Porcelanosa and I think it's all either ceramic or porcelain. I showed DH about 7000 different wood tiles and this is the only one he approved of as not looking too fake. The color is called Gris but it has some green shades to it as well.
> 
> I agree with everyone about the veining. We're not choosing from these exact slabs, we're going to use a lower cost supplier who lets us go to the wholesale yard and flip through the whole slab lot of each stone type. That's how we did our kitchen. The top right is actually an Onyx and it's my favorite. The others are marble. DH's favorite is the Cafe's fave too, the bottom right but I believe it's the most expensive too. I know my choice is the busiest stone but the floor has variations to each piece and I thought of selecting the more solid colored pieces to go right up against the stone. We're wrapping the tub on 3 sides and it extends into the shower as a bench so I'd love to get a great vein detail on that corner.
> 
> Dharma, I agree with you about the brushed gold but it's more about the availability of the different components as we have to get a consistent look among  tub fill, 2 shower heads, shower controls, the shower wand, two sinks etc. I don't think the company that makes the gorgeous finishes offers enough variety in their collection and it will make DH nuts if something doesn't match exactly. The alternate is a less expensive line in Brushed Nickel which we have in our guest bathrooms and we still like it 3 years later. I'm going to price it out in both finishes and then we'll decide.
> 
> I'm leaning towards warmer colors with more green tones, DH is into the cooler grays. We have to get a little further along to really decide but it's been fun so far!
> 
> I will keep you guys updated!



Also the toilet paper holder, the towel rack fittings, the hand towel fitting, attached shelves, soap dishes, etc.  Are you getting a steam shower?  the controls should also match.  Ask me how I know this.

We did polished nickel, so we were able to mix and match brands where necessary.  Waterworks' polished nickel goes rather well with Restoration Hardware's.  So for the guest bath downstairs, where I didn't feel like paying for Barber Wilsons or Waterworks for soap dishes and toilet paper holders, I did RH.  It works.


----------



## katekluet

I like the lower right slab also....I always admired the beautiful old homes when I spent time in your city, it is going to be fun to share the remodel. Loving your various choices. Wood look floor tile is a really nice option.
My blind kitty only has a few teeth too and does great...he was rescued from a hoarders house as a kitten so I assume he had poor prenatal nutrition hence the terrible teeth.
Jadeite, always so great to have you visit...how much longer will you stay in the new location?


----------



## MSO13

Pirula said:


> Also the toilet paper holder, the towel rack fittings, the hand towel fitting, attached shelves, soap dishes, etc.  Are you getting a steam shower?  the controls should also match.  Ask me how I know this.
> 
> We did polished nickel, so we were able to mix and match brands where necessary.  Waterworks' polished nickel goes rather well with Restoration Hardware's.  So for the guest bath downstairs, where I didn't feel like paying for Barber Wilsons or Waterworks for soap dishes and toilet paper holders, I did RH.  It works.



Good point! No we didn't do the steam shower so that helps but after doing some research (instead of working  ) it would seem that the brand I'm considering has all the pieces we need. I'm looking at Newport Brass and they do their finishes in house so it should all match and they have a few collections that DH doesn't hate. He seems to fixate on one small thing in each of our projects, in this case it's the thinness/modernity of the two shower heads. If I can find one that appeases him, I can basically do what I want for everything else! 

We're doing a recessed nook so no soap shelves and they make all the towel bar accessories and such. I might spring for a Waterworks brass soap dispenser or look at Tom Dixon for some possible creative accessories. I think this might work, the whole list comes in at just about 30% over more standard items which is minor in the grand scheme of things. Today he said he just wants me to be happy which is nice, that is of course subject to change along with the budget


----------



## MSO13

katekluet said:


> I like the lower right slab also....I always admired the beautiful old homes when I spent time in your city, it is going to be fun to share the remodel. Loving your various choices. Wood look floor tile is a really nice option.
> My blind kitty only has a few teeth too and does great...he was rescued from a hoarders house as a kitten so I assume he had poor prenatal nutrition hence the terrible teeth.
> Jadeite, always so great to have you visit...how much longer will you stay in the new location?



Thanks Kate, our home is a traditional stone Colonial so our architect sort of reigns us back in every time we venture too far into futuristic modern ideas. I would say the kitchen ended up as Transitional, it's all very white with dark floors so it reads more clean and modern but our cabinets fit the style of the home. 

The bath is fun so far but we doing the fun things like picking stuff out, living through the construction and scheduling all the work will be the challenging part but I will be so excited when it's done!

Glad to hear blind kitty eats well and I agree that nutrition has a lot to do with it. I get the feeling my cat's previous owner overfed her on low nutrient food resulting in her mouth issues when I got her. She was surrendered and now I wonder if it was because her mouth was going to cost so much to fix. She's totally worth it of course! 

How's the new pup doing? All settled in?


----------



## katekluet

MrsO, your kitchen sounds so perfect! New pup is settling in well,  working on some training....but is good natured and is learning fast. Meanwhile, the older dog has stopped pretending that the newcomer isn't there and is playing a bit with him.


----------



## Jadeite

MrsO, unfortunately I have no inputs about your tiles and Reno project. I'm totally clueless - tiles are just things I step on. They are white. That's about it. I'm either every interior designers nightmare or a dream. Lol. 

Kate, I will be here for two years more I hope my dogs can wait for me....


----------



## katekluet

Jadeite said:


> MrsO, unfortunately I have no inputs about your tiles and Reno project. I'm totally clueless - tiles are just things I step on. They are white. That's about it. I'm either every interior designers nightmare or a dream. Lol.
> 
> Kate, I will be here for two years more I hope my dogs can wait for me....




You made me laugh! 
It must be very hard to be away from your fur kids......always so good to see you pop into the cafe.


----------



## Freckles1

Hello Ladies!!
I posted in the chanel jacket forum but I thought my friends here would like to see one of my new chanel jackets!!





I will post the cruise jacket hopefully later today too!! 
Happy almost weekend!!!


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> I posted in the chanel jacket forum but I thought my friends here would like to see one of my new chanel jackets!!
> View attachment 3234202
> View attachment 3234203
> View attachment 3234204
> View attachment 3234207
> 
> I will post the cruise jacket hopefully later today too!!
> Happy almost weekend!!!




Gorgeous Freckles! It's perfect with that top!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!

I know we've all admired the H holiday card and I did get mine around New Year but I have to share the Dior card I just received. I was very surprised to get one, I've only bought a few earrings but I did meet the nicest SA. 

It's a laser cut vellum construction that lights when you pop it up. 

Hope everyone is doing well this week! I'm busy at work and going to run errands in NYC with no personal shopping. I do get to buy gorgeous fabric for a project so I'll have to enjoy that. I was able to reserve he giant Chanel bag I'm interested in and that won't arrive for a few months. I'm also losing weight again so I'm motivated not to buy clothes. 

Here's the gorgeous Dior card:


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> I posted in the chanel jacket forum but I thought my friends here would like to see one of my new chanel jackets!!
> View attachment 3234202
> View attachment 3234203
> View attachment 3234204
> View attachment 3234207
> 
> I will post the cruise jacket hopefully later today too!!
> Happy almost weekend!!!



Beautiful jacket, Freckles! It looks fabulous on you. I love the top too. Is it from Anne Fontaine?



MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> I know we've all admired the H holiday card and I did get mine around New Year but I have to share the Dior card I just received. I was very surprised to get one, I've only bought a few earrings but I did meet the nicest SA.
> It's a laser cut vellum construction that lights when you pop it up.
> Hope everyone is doing well this week! I'm busy at work and going to run errands in NYC with no personal shopping. I do get to buy gorgeous fabric for a project so I'll have to enjoy that. I was able to reserve he giant Chanel bag I'm interested in and that won't arrive for a few months. I'm also losing weight again so I'm motivated not to buy clothes.
> Here's the gorgeous Dior card:
> View attachment 3234477



Lovely card, MrsO. Losing weight is an excellent motivator to not buy clothes, yay!


----------



## andee

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> I know we've all admired the H holiday card and I did get mine around New Year but I have to share the Dior card I just received. I was very surprised to get one, I've only bought a few earrings but I did meet the nicest SA.
> 
> It's a laser cut vellum construction that lights when you pop it up.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well this week! I'm busy at work and going to run errands in NYC with no personal shopping. I do get to buy gorgeous fabric for a project so I'll have to enjoy that. I was able to reserve he giant Chanel bag I'm interested in and that won't arrive for a few months. I'm also losing weight again so I'm motivated not to buy clothes.
> 
> Here's the gorgeous Dior card:
> 
> View attachment 3234477


*mrs.owen*, scroll down to see your Chanel shoes on the Vanessa Jackman blog:

http://vanessajackman.blogspot.com/


----------



## Freckles1

Moirai said:


> Beautiful jacket, Freckles! It looks fabulous on you. I love the top too. Is it from Anne Fontaine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely card, MrsO. Losing weight is an excellent motivator to not buy clothes, yay!




Moirai you have an excellent eye!!! I am an Anne Fontaine addict!!! Worse than H or Chanel!! Thank God her price point is more affordable [emoji12]


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles, that jacket looks amazing on you! Congratulations.

MrsOwen, congratulations on the cards as well! Cards from H and Dior sound amazing. Keep us updated on the Chanel bag as well&#8230;. and do share the weight loss tips. I gained 20lbs this past year&#8230;


----------



## katekluet

Freckles, that jacket has such wonderful lines, especially on the back. Tell me about Anne Fontaine, they had a store kind of close to me for a while but the few times I went in, I was ignored...so never even got to try anything on...Pocketbook Pup had a great AF shirt on in her photo today with a double collar.
MrsO, congrats on losing weight again...new clothes will be the perfect reward.


----------



## Jadeite

I do like Anne Fontaine very much and have several shirts. Ironing them is a chore though....

MrsO what a nice card from Dior! You reckon someone might put theirs up on eBay for sale? I wonder. Lol


----------



## Freckles1

Thank you ladies on your compliments of my jacket 
Kate, I'm sorry to hear of your experience at Anne F. I will say my favorite boutiques are Chicago and Boston. 
What are everyone's plans for the weekend?
Cheers! [emoji483]


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Thank you ladies on your compliments of my jacket
> Kate, I'm sorry to hear of your experience at Anne F. I will say my favorite boutiques are Chicago and Boston.
> What are everyone's plans for the weekend?
> Cheers! [emoji483]




Love Anne Fontaine. I kind of overdosed on her stuff a few years back. It's lovely. It does show it age after multiple wearings but I suppose that is to be expected. The staff at the Boston store is amazing. They had some turnover a few years back and that's about the time I stopped going. But the dream team is back and I have started frequenting the store more again. Plus it's a few doors down from Hermes. The brands go so naturally together. 

I have to go to Boston tomorrow for errands so I'm going to stop by Hermes and see what's new for spring. In the meantime I have two new 70 cm silks arriving today. I can't believe it. I just ordered yesterday. Hermes knows they need to keep our addictions fed don't they? Amazing.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love Anne Fontaine. I kind of overdosed on her stuff a few years back. It's lovely. It does show it age after multiple wearings but I suppose that is to be expected. The staff at the Boston store is amazing. They had some turnover a few years back and that's about the time I stopped going. But the dream team is back and I have started frequenting the store more again. Plus it's a few doors down from Hermes. The brands go so naturally together.
> 
> I have to go to Boston tomorrow for errands so I'm going to stop by Hermes and see what's new for spring. In the meantime I have two new 70 cm silks arriving today. I can't believe it. I just ordered yesterday. Hermes knows they need to keep our addictions fed don't they? Amazing.




Pup my favorite SA at The Boston boutique is Rachel (AF) love her!!
And the Boston H was the first boutique I ever purchased from!!! A red enamel with ghw clic!!! 
Give us some Intel PP!!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Pup my favorite SA at The Boston boutique is Rachel (AF) love her!!
> And the Boston H was the first boutique I ever purchased from!!! A red enamel with ghw clic!!!
> Give us some Intel PP!!!




I will report back. Love Rachel. Also Amanda.  Will probably stop in AF tomorrow too.


----------



## dharma

Freckles1 said:


> Thank you ladies on your compliments of my jacket
> Kate, I'm sorry to hear of your experience at Anne F. I will say my favorite boutiques are Chicago and Boston.
> What are everyone's plans for the weekend?
> Cheers! [emoji483]



Freckles, it's fabulous and fits so well! And on sale? Amazing!!!! I need to start wearing my little jacket collection more often. I find the tweeds so hot and I'm usually freezing. My New Years resolution: wear more Chanel! ( don't buy more Chanel!!!)


----------



## dharma

Kyokei said:


> Freckles, that jacket looks amazing on you! Congratulations.
> 
> MrsOwen, congratulations on the cards as well! Cards from H and Dior sound amazing. Keep us updated on the Chanel bag as well. and do share the weight loss tips. I gained 20lbs this past year



Kyokei, I love your new Kelly!!! Many many congrats!!!!!! Couldn't have found a nicer home and a more deserving owner! Xo


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> Freckles, that jacket looks amazing on you! Congratulations.
> 
> MrsOwen, congratulations on the cards as well! Cards from H and Dior sound amazing. Keep us updated on the Chanel bag as well. and do share the weight loss tips. I gained 20lbs this past year







dharma said:


> Freckles, it's fabulous and fits so well! And on sale? Amazing!!!! I need to start wearing my little jacket collection more often. I find the tweeds so hot and I'm usually freezing. My New Years resolution: wear more Chanel! ( don't buy more Chanel!!!)







dharma said:


> Kyokei, I love your new Kelly!!! Many many congrats!!!!!! Couldn't have found a nicer home and a more deserving owner! Xo




Thanks ladies! 
Dharma wear those beautiful jackets!
Kyokei where is your  Kelly? Did I miss it? I'm sorry. Do you have a photo in our thread?
How are you? How is your Father? [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kyokei

dharma said:


> Kyokei, I love your new Kelly!!! Many many congrats!!!!!! Couldn't have found a nicer home and a more deserving owner! Xo



Dharma, thank you so much!! This message completely made my day. 



Freckles1 said:


> Thanks ladies!
> Dharma wear those beautiful jackets!
> Kyokei where is your  Kelly? Did I miss it? I'm sorry. Do you have a photo in our thread?
> How are you? How is your Father? [emoji173]&#65039;



Freckles, I just took her home on Wednesday! It was completely unexpected... Never in a million years did I think I'd get the Kelly. I don't have a photo on this thread but I did a reveal thread and posted some in the in action thread.... but I love sharing and can't get enough of her so will share again here. 

I'm doing pretty great... still completely in awe over the K... would have never expected it, and in one of my ultimate dream H colors too. Even though I own it, looking at it feels unreal. Like it is from a picture on TPF rather than on my arm.

I feel very, very lucky.

My father is doing okay. He is still out of the hospital and hasn't gone back, but his health is iffy. I am hoping that things turn around with him.


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles, here are some pictures of my Kelly: from the night I got her and went out to celebrate, a non flash shot, a mod shot, and nails to match her.

By the way, can everyone see my K in the avatar? I changed it to Hippopolis a week ago and now to my K and on the computer I see it but it still shows up as Chanel on my phone. Really confused.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## katekluet

Kyokei said:


> Freckles, here are some pictures of my Kelly: from the night I got her and went out to celebrate, a non flash shot, a mod shot, and nails to match her.
> 
> By the way, can everyone see my K in the avatar? I changed it to Hippopolis a week ago and now to my K and on the computer I see it but it still shows up as Chanel on my phone. Really confused.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3235516
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235517
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235518
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235519




OH kyokei, I love how this classic bag can work with different personal styles and I just love seeing yours...the nails are wildly wonderful.
Yes, your avatar shows your Kelly.


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> Freckles, here are some pictures of my Kelly: from the night I got her and went out to celebrate, a non flash shot, a mod shot, and nails to match her.
> 
> By the way, can everyone see my K in the avatar? I changed it to Hippopolis a week ago and now to my K and on the computer I see it but it still shows up as Chanel on my phone. Really confused.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3235516
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235517
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235518
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235519




Kyokei she is beautiful!!! Congratulations!! What a divine color!!! And yes, I see her in your avatar!! 
Glad your Dad is home. I have positive thoughts for you and him [emoji106]
Your nails are fabulous!!


----------



## Kyokei

katekluet said:


> OH kyokei, I love how this classic bag can work with different personal styles and I just love seeing yours...the nails are wildly wonderful.
> Yes, your avatar shows your Kelly.



Thank you very much, katekluet! That is part of the draw of Hermes for me, actually. The same bag, the same scarf can work with so many different personal styles so I know that I will love and use everything for years regardless if my tastes change.

I'm convinced that Hermes bags and scarves (and the bracelets I have seen as well) can go with anything.

Today I ran into someone I know while carrying my K. She is significantly older than me but prefers trendy "it bags" of the moment and thinks Hermes looks "old".  But she is always getting bored with her bags and moving on to the next one... I know I will never move on from my K.

To be honest, I am no longer interested in many of the bags from other brands I was planning to get after I started getting into H..... Would rather put that money towards more H.



Freckles1 said:


> Kyokei she is beautiful!!! Congratulations!! What a divine color!!! And yes, I see her in your avatar!!
> Glad your Dad is home. I have positive thoughts for you and him [emoji106]
> Your nails are fabulous!!



Thank you, Freckles!! It still hasn't fully hit me that she is mine.... I can't get over it and keep staring at her even now. Maybe I am crazy and too in love. But this has been a dream come true for me and I really didn't expect to be offered a K at all.... My heart stopped when my SA came out with the orange box.

And thank you. I am trying to remain optimistic but it is sometimes difficult. I appreciate the well wishes and support of this forum very much.


----------



## Moirai

Kyokei said:


> Freckles, here are some pictures of my Kelly: from the night I got her and went out to celebrate, a non flash shot, a mod shot, and nails to match her.
> By the way, can everyone see my K in the avatar? I changed it to Hippopolis a week ago and now to my K and on the computer I see it but it still shows up as Chanel on my phone. Really confused.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3235516
> 
> View attachment 3235517
> 
> View attachment 3235518
> 
> View attachment 3235519



Kyokei, your nails are so cool! I'm impressed with your dexterity with them. You are a lovely person, and your enthusiasm and interest in H really shine through. I'm sure your H SA sees that and offered you the bag. Beautiful bag for a beautiful owner. Congrats again!


----------



## Kyokei

Moirai said:


> Kyokei, your nails are so cool! I'm impressed with your dexterity with them. You are a lovely person, and your enthusiasm and interest in H really shine through. I'm sure your H SA sees that and offered you the bag. Beautiful bag for a beautiful owner. Congrats again!



Thank you very much, Moirai! To be honest, I've had long nails for so long that if I cut them down I find it very difficult to do anything with them. It takes me forever to type, button things, go in my wallet, etc with shorter nails.

I am sure that my H boutique thinks I am a crazy person. I get very excited over a lot of their items and love finding new treasures in store to add to my ever growing list of things I'd love to own someday. I feel very lucky to have met my SA, they are absolutely wonderful and all of the other SAs I've interacted with in store have been incredibly friendly and pleasant.


----------



## Kyokei

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3227956
> 
> Introducing Winslow! He is a white two year old Tibetan Terrier.....when his hair grows out, he will look like our Harrison, the black dog.....he made it through a six hour car ride and is settling in well, and he is so sweet to our blind cat. We are very lucky to have him.
> A wonderful way to start 2016, Happy New a year everyone!



I somehow missed this because of NYE, but congratulations and I know you will give him a great home. How is he settling in now?

As soon as I settle down somewhere I know I will be living for a while, I'd love to adopt an older rescue dog or cat. It has been a plan of mine since I was a child.


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> Thank you very much, katekluet! That is part of the draw of Hermes for me, actually. The same bag, the same scarf can work with so many different personal styles so I know that I will love and use everything for years regardless if my tastes change.
> 
> I'm convinced that Hermes bags and scarves (and the bracelets I have seen as well) can go with anything.
> 
> Today I ran into someone I know while carrying my K. She is significantly older than me but prefers trendy "it bags" of the moment and thinks Hermes looks "old".  But she is always getting bored with her bags and moving on to the next one... I know I will never move on from my K.
> 
> To be honest, I am no longer interested in many of the bags from other brands I was planning to get after I started getting into H..... Would rather put that money towards more H.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Freckles!! It still hasn't fully hit me that she is mine.... I can't get over it and keep staring at her even now. Maybe I am crazy and too in love. But this has been a dream come true for me and I really didn't expect to be offered a K at all.... My heart stopped when my SA came out with the orange box.
> 
> And thank you. I am trying to remain optimistic but it is sometimes difficult. I appreciate the well wishes and support of this forum very much.




I don't think you'll tire of the Kelly, I just carried mine for a straight week and it went with everything from dressed up client meetings to wearing Uggs and parkas in my freezing studio. I have always had some of the it bags as well and do still buy fun pieces as H can't quite fulfill every occasion or at least deliver those on command when needed. Something shifts though when you see the bags and get to handle them. My K is like a delicious lush cloud of creamy gray leather, I'm so glad I have you guys to say things like that to [emoji4]


I had planned to get the big Chanel travel flap and was going to get a 227 or 226 black Reissue as well but now I'm going to get the travel bag, a vintage box black K and try to podium order a black B30 for this time next year. I think they'll suit my daily life better and are more under the radar. I have a list of my ultimate bag collection and am trying to achieve that. It's not huge but it is H heavy. I still like the instant gratification of other brands though, once you're waiting 10-18 months for a bag to arrive you really appreciate things like ordering over the phone and shipping bags!


----------



## Jadeite

MrsO sounds like you have a long shopping list this year. I don't plan on getting anything this year ...I'm pretty proud of myself actually - since moving away I was able to stay away from the stores and protect my wallet. 

Kyokei congrats on the Kelly and I'm sorry to hear your father is not well. Hope he recovers soon.


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> I don't think you'll tire of the Kelly, I just carried mine for a straight week and it went with everything from dressed up client meetings to wearing Uggs and parkas in my freezing studio. I have always had some of the it bags as well and do still buy fun pieces as H can't quite fulfill every occasion or at least deliver those on command when needed. Something shifts though when you see the bags and get to handle them. My K is like a delicious lush cloud of creamy gray leather, I'm so glad I have you guys to say things like that to [emoji4]
> 
> 
> I had planned to get the big Chanel travel flap and was going to get a 227 or 226 black Reissue as well but now I'm going to get the travel bag, a vintage box black K and try to podium order a black B30 for this time next year. I think they'll suit my daily life better and are more under the radar. I have a list of my ultimate bag collection and am trying to achieve that. It's not huge but it is H heavy. I still like the instant gratification of other brands though, once you're waiting 10-18 months for a bag to arrive you really appreciate things like ordering over the phone and shipping bags!



I agree with you. The Kelly is very versatile and I wont buy a bag (especially at H prices) if I think I will tire of it. I think I mentioned this to you before on here, but I have the same philosophy: I like two types of bags, the very classic (to me at least) and fun, statement pieces. But for me to take home a fun bag it has to really speak to me like my LV mini backpack which caught my attention right away.  But H has really taken my main attention right now. I actually saw a very, very fun piece at H that I was strangely attracted to and would have probably bought it if it wasnt priced even higher than my K.

I also am trying to focus on my ultimate collection and be flexible if something interesting comes up but not distracted by non dream bags. Never really mind waiting at all. To be perfectly honest Im shocked I was offered a Kelly so soon. I thought it would be at least a year, maybe more.

I love that big Chanel travel flap (I saw a huge bag at H that I loved and my SA thinks I am crazy for; when I say huge I mean far too big to ever practically carry) and cant wait to see when you get it.



Jadeite said:


> MrsO sounds like you have a long shopping list this year. I don't plan on getting anything this year ...I'm pretty proud of myself actually - since moving away I was able to stay away from the stores and protect my wallet.
> 
> Kyokei congrats on the Kelly and I'm sorry to hear your father is not well. Hope he recovers soon.



Good job at staying away from the stores! Not many things from this season across all brands has interested me much. My wishlist now is mostly scarves to match my Kelly and twillies for her. Definitely banning myself from bags for a while.

Thank you, Jadeite.


----------



## MSO13

Jadeite said:


> MrsO sounds like you have a long shopping list this year. I don't plan on getting anything this year ...I'm pretty proud of myself actually - since moving away I was able to stay away from the stores and protect my wallet.
> 
> Kyokei congrats on the Kelly and I'm sorry to hear your father is not well. Hope he recovers soon.




it's actually rather short and I'm not in a rush. In 2015 I got rid of a ton of excess clothing that went unworn, contemporary bags that no longer suit my pared down wardrobe and most of my high heeled shoes. I did buy a few amazing replacement shoes and 2 H classic bags plus a Celine classic and a Chanel seasonal. This year I'd love to keep it to one classic and one fun piece plus some jewelry for my 40th this year. ok maybe it's not a short list [emoji12]

Based on your recent posts you have a wonderful collection and its awesome you've stayed out of the shops. if I remember you're near the location that features items like the crocodile desk? That sounds like a place to visit like a museum and not so much a shop.


----------



## katekluet

Kyokei said:


> I somehow missed this because of NYE, but congratulations and I know you will give him a great home. How is he settling in now?
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I settle down somewhere I know I will be living for a while, I'd love to adopt an older rescue dog or cat. It has been a plan of mine since I was a child.




Kyokei, thanks, Winslow is settling in wonderfully, he learns quickly and is anxious to please...wait til you see how handsome he will be when his long coat grows in [emoji4] I do foster care for Tibetan Terrier rescue...most breeds have a rescue group....and adopting an older dog or cat will be wonderful for both of you.


----------



## katekluet

a good friend brought me wonderful yarn from Scotland and I am knitting a sweater....it is going to go so well with my Cavalleria d'Etriers.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> it's actually rather short and I'm not in a rush. In 2015 I got rid of a ton of excess clothing that went unworn, contemporary bags that no longer suit my pared down wardrobe and most of my high heeled shoes. I did buy a few amazing replacement shoes and 2 H classic bags plus a Celine classic and a Chanel seasonal. This year I'd love to keep it to one classic and one fun piece plus some jewelry for my 40th this year. ok maybe it's not a short list [emoji12]
> 
> Based on your recent posts you have a wonderful collection and its awesome you've stayed out of the shops. if I remember you're near the location that features items like the crocodile desk? That sounds like a place to visit like a museum and not so much a shop.




Mrs O this is a great plan and you are ten years ahead of me, well may 6. With the euro so low in the past few years I set out to create a forever bag wardrobe too, similar to what you and MYH have done. I planned to get one a season. Sometimes I cheated and got two per season. And now I'm done with bags for now. I'm sure I'll get a few in the future but for now I'm good. Ironically I think the only thing I need now is something like a LV never full tote to schlep things around. And I'm moving onto jewelry this year. This will probably be a 2-3 year process and unfortunately there are no discounts for buying in Europe on jewelry these days.

Freckles, I hope you see this post. I stopped into the Boston Anne Fontaine store today. They are between seasons do I didn't buy anything. But I ended up chatting with the girls for almost an hour. They are so nice. Next time I have to go back and buy something.

I reported in the spring scarf thread about m Hermes visit. Ver few silks were in. I did get a colvert/ beige pays des Oiseaux cashmere. I'm very fussy about cashmeres so this is only my third. And I picked up a 140 silk couvertures in neutrals and Hermes red. An oldie but goodie found in the bottom of the drawer.


----------



## katekluet

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Mrs O this is a great plan and you are ten years ahead of me, well may 6. With the euro so low in the past few years I set out to create a forever bag wardrobe too, similar to what you and MYH have done. I planned to get one a season. Sometimes I cheated and got two per season. And now I'm done with bags for now. I'm sure I'll get a few in the future but for now I'm good. Ironically I think the only thing I need now is something like a LV never full tote to schlep things around. And I'm moving onto jewelry this year. This will probably be a 2-3 year process and unfortunately there are no discounts for buying in Europe on jewelry these days.
> 
> Freckles, I hope you see this post. I stopped into the Boston Anne Fontaine store today. They are between seasons do I didn't buy anything. But I ended up chatting with the girls for almost an hour. They are so nice. Next time I have to go back and buy something.
> 
> I reported in the spring scarf thread about m Hermes visit. Ver few silks were in. I did get a colvert/ beige pays des Oiseaux cashmere. I'm very fussy about cashmeres so this is only my third. And I picked up a 140 silk couvertures in neutrals and Hermes red. An oldie but goodie found in the bottom of the drawer.




MrsO and PP, I am going to enjoy seeing new treasures  as you work on your lists.
PP and Freckles, plan to go to the Anne Fontaine store the next time I am in the city. That blouse PP showed is such a great look....and I realized that the way you tied the EleK highlighted colors other than the really bright center, so will try wearing mine that way, thanks.


----------



## Kyokei

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3236262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a good friend brought me wonderful yarn from Scotland and I am knitting a sweater....it is going to go so well with my Cavalleria d'Etriers.



I'd love to see the sweater when you are finished. I always wished I could knit or crochet or even sew but am terrible at anything crafty.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> I'd love to see the sweater when you are finished. I always wished I could knit or crochet or even sew but am terrible at anything crafty.




Oh yes! I missed this. Yes I would love to see too.


----------



## Freckles1

Kate and Pup,
I am wearing an Anne Fontaine turtleneck sweater today.... With the Ruffles at the wrists... Along with TT ;0 I have waaay too much AF, but I love all of my pieces. I bought a vest and leather jacket in Chicago along with a few new white blouses. The whites do tend to get dingy ;(
Pup I love those girls and that shop!! Rachel sends me sweet emails often!! 
DH and I went to our club this evening and sat by the fire and watched our KC Chiefs win in the playoffs for the first time in 24 years!!!! 
I have got to stop drinking and eating so much or I am going to gain all of my weight back. Monday is D Day!!! Has to be!!! Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


----------



## Moirai

Hi Ladies!

Kate, looking forward to seeing your finished sweater. It will look lovely with your shawl. Glad to hear Winslow and Harrison are adjusting well. Please post update pics.

Freckles, sounds like you are having a good time! Would love to see what AF leather jacket you bought. Also, I saw Star Wars and loved it. Abrams did a great job in bridging the old and the new. I am excited for the next one and interested to see in what direction it will go. 

Fab, I haven't heard from you in awhile. Hope all is well and you had a wonderful holiday.

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Kate and Pup,
> I am wearing an Anne Fontaine turtleneck sweater today.... With the Ruffles at the wrists... Along with TT ;0 I have waaay too much AF, but I love all of my pieces. I bought a vest and leather jacket in Chicago along with a few new white blouses. The whites do tend to get dingy ;(
> Pup I love those girls and that shop!! Rachel sends me sweet emails often!!
> DH and I went to our club this evening and sat by the fire and watched our KC Chiefs win in the playoffs for the first time in 24 years!!!!
> I have got to stop drinking and eating so much or I am going to gain all of my weight back. Monday is D Day!!! Has to be!!! Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!





Sounds like a lovely evening. Glad your team won. I'm not a sports fan so please no one be offended if their team was the opposition. I'm clueless.

Yes you have to think if the whites as disposables to some degree. Sad but true. But the price point is reasonable for the amount of wear you get.

I had to share. DH had a great quote last night: some women glow during pregnancy, some after errr other activities, you glow after an Hermes visit. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sounds like a lovely evening. Glad your team won. I'm not a sports fan so please no one be offended if their team was the opposition. I'm clueless.
> 
> Yes you have to think if the whites as disposables to some degree. Sad but true. But the price point is reasonable for the amount of wear you get.
> 
> I had to share. DH had a great quote last night: some women glow during pregnancy, some after errr other activities, you glow after an Hermes visit. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Hahaha, that quote!!


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sounds like a lovely evening. Glad your team won. I'm not a sports fan so please no one be offended if their team was the opposition. I'm clueless.
> 
> Yes you have to think if the whites as disposables to some degree. Sad but true. But the price point is reasonable for the amount of wear you get.
> 
> I had to share. DH had a great quote last night: some women glow during pregnancy, some after errr other activities, you glow after an Hermes visit. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



The quote is hilarious! Your DH is an astute man. He knows H fans well.


----------



## Jadeite

Kate that yarn looks delicious. Knitting is a skill I think dying these days the young ones don't have the patience nor is it taught in schools anymore? I remember during my time, knitting was very popular as a hobby. Unfortunately now it's limited to middle aged and old ladies... Hmm.

MrsO excellent memory you have. I'm I the city with the largest Maison in Asia and the inventory is staggering.
They have everything. Someone in the shopping thread compared prices and where I am is 70% more than FSH. No wonder my wallet is healthy.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sounds like a lovely evening. Glad your team won. I'm not a sports fan so please no one be offended if their team was the opposition. I'm clueless.
> 
> Yes you have to think if the whites as disposables to some degree. Sad but true. But the price point is reasonable for the amount of wear you get.
> 
> I had to share. DH had a great quote last night: some women glow during pregnancy, some after errr other activities, you glow after an Hermes visit. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Hilarious! 

He sound like a good sport! Mine at least notices the glow you get when you're wearing the right scarf and it lights up your face. I must say I try to get bags into the house and boxes put away before he notices any shopping glow!


----------



## MSO13

Jadeite said:


> Kate that yarn looks delicious. Knitting is a skill I think dying these days the young ones don't have the patience nor is it taught in schools anymore? I remember during my time, knitting was very popular as a hobby. Unfortunately now it's limited to middle aged and old ladies... Hmm.
> 
> MrsO excellent memory you have. I'm I the city with the largest Maison in Asia and the inventory is staggering.
> They have everything. Someone in the shopping thread compared prices and where I am is 70% more than FSH. No wonder my wallet is healthy.




Yes at 70% more I think my wallet would be safe too! Wow, that must make it so unattainable for locals and send droves of shoppers to Europe. 

I can knit, sew and needlepoint and while I'm almost middle aged I've been able to do those things since I was young. I'm a rather crafty person. I wanted to become a fashion designer before I found my current career path. I used to make all kinds of Vince-esq knit tunic tops and dresses for myself. My job now keeps me too busy to have much hobby time but I'm trying to find something to do instead of shop on my few days off a month.


----------



## MSO13

I had mentioned that I went to NYC to run some errands  and I managed to leave having bought only the fabric I came for. I thought you guys might like to see it, it's a semi sheer silk from Jason Wu. I'm using it for a project this coming weekend but I might make a skirt out of it when I'm done with this first project.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> I had mentioned that I went to NYC to run some errands  and I managed to leave having bought only the fabric I came for. I thought you guys might like to see it, it's a semi sheer silk from Jason Wu. I'm using it for a project this coming weekend but I might make a skirt out of it when I'm done with this first project.
> 
> View attachment 3236943




That's just absolutely beautiful. I can't wait to see.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Sunday, Cafe!  Isn't he a cutie?  I think he should be featured on a scarf.


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Sunday, Cafe!  Isn't he a cutie?  I think he should be featured on a scarf.




Yikes! What the heck is that?!?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yikes! What the heck is that?!?



He's a chameleon.


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> He's a chameleon.




Geez. I just had a bad flashback to the year wee lived in Austin TX.


----------



## dharma

hahahaha
Love the little guy, Madame B!  Thank you for making my day.  I adore the creepy and crawly, Lizards are a favorite, I used to paint them quite a bit




Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Sunday, Cafe!  Isn't he a cutie?  I think he should be featured on a scarf.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yikes! What the heck is that?!?


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> I had mentioned that I went to NYC to run some errands  and I managed to leave having bought only the fabric I came for. I thought you guys might like to see it, it's a semi sheer silk from Jason Wu. I'm using it for a project this coming weekend but I might make a skirt out of it when I'm done with this first project.
> 
> View attachment 3236943



Gorgeous Fabric, MrsO!! Would make a fab bias dress as well.  My sewing room is full of things longing to be made if I only had the time that I used to.  I love sewing, especially dresses and jackets, and I have a large weaving loom, but I always left the knitting and crotcheting to my Mom. 

Jadeite, in my city we have a few "hip" yarn stores that cater to a younger crowd, it's great to see the craft kept alive.  

Kate,  I love the color combo of the shawl with that shade of violet.  That's three of us in the cafe with this shawl. It's spectacular. What style sweater are you thinking?


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> He's a chameleon.




Madam my brother always had lizards and salamanders!!
Love your chameleon. 
We have a corn snake. His name is Curly.


----------



## Kyokei

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Sunday, Cafe!  Isn't he a cutie?  I think he should be featured on a scarf.




I would buy this scarf! Really nice, Madam Bijoux.


----------



## Jadeite

Madam that chameleon is like Mona Lisa..some angles he's frowning and some angles he is smirking. 

Freckles is that corn snake a pet? He curls a lot or has a moustache with curled tips? 

Dharma these hip yarn stores... They have a coffee corner where the knitters sit and gather ? I find a lot of stores these days have a cafe concept included , plus the free wifi. To attract the younger set.


----------



## Jadeite

Just read about David Bowie. Those of us here in the knitting generation will probably understand.


----------



## katekluet

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sounds like a lovely evening. Glad your team won. I'm not a sports fan so please no one be offended if their team was the opposition. I'm clueless.
> 
> Yes you have to think if the whites as disposables to some degree. Sad but true. But the price point is reasonable for the amount of wear you get.
> 
> I had to share. DH had a great quote last night: some women glow during pregnancy, some after errr other activities, you glow after an Hermes visit. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Your husband is very witty! This made my DH laugh out loud...and I remember his silver bullets term too.


----------



## katekluet

Oh no Jadeite, this is making me feel old....but my DD and some of her contemporaries knit, there are some trendy yarns and patterns for them. Dharma, someone gave me a beautiful huge loom. I loved assembling it but didn't love weaving so I rehomed it. The sweater is a loose pullover with some cable detail up at the neck. 
MrsO, love that fabric.


----------



## Freckles1

Jadeite said:


> Madam that chameleon is like Mona Lisa..some angles he's frowning and some angles he is smirking.
> 
> Freckles is that corn snake a pet? He curls a lot or has a moustache with curled tips?
> 
> Dharma these hip yarn stores... They have a coffee corner where the knitters sit and gather ? I find a lot of stores these days have a cafe concept included , plus the free wifi. To attract the younger set.




Jadeite he is a pet and I am the only one who even gives him any notice these days!! DS got him 10 years ago and I will say he's the easiest pet we've ever had!!! 
It's crazy, but if I talk to him he will "dance" against the glass of the aquarium. When I change his "litter" I put him in the shower and he loves it!!! He slithers all over the place!! 
He's quite pretty - red and black and not creepy looking. I think he's actually quite smart [emoji12]


----------



## Fabfashion

Hi everyone! Happy New Year! 

Was crazy busy during the holidays and could have used another holiday to get over that one.  Lots have been going on in the cafe and I could only peek in once in a while and no time to post. Work got so busy since the new year as if everyone waited for the holiday to be over. I guess it's good at the same time as I have no time to shop, in store or online. Hope everyone is doing well! Kyokei, gorgeous Kelly! Congratulations! Jadeite, so nice to see you popping in! Hi to everyone else and will pop by later this week for a longer chat. 

Stay warm, ladies! It's gotten super cold at least here in the north. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> I had mentioned that I went to NYC to run some errands  and I managed to leave having bought only the fabric I came for. I thought you guys might like to see it, it's a semi sheer silk from Jason Wu. I'm using it for a project this coming weekend but I might make a skirt out of it when I'm done with this first project.
> View attachment 3236943





Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Sunday, Cafe!  Isn't he a cutie?  I think he should be featured on a scarf.





Jadeite said:


> Just read about David Bowie. Those of us here in the knitting generation will probably understand.





Fabfashion said:


> Hi everyone! Happy New Year!
> 
> Was crazy busy during the holidays and could have used another holiday to get over that one.  Lots have been going on in the cafe and I could only peek in once in a while and no time to post. Work got so busy since the new year as if everyone waited for the holiday to be over. I guess it's good at the same time as I have no time to shop, in store or online. Hope everyone is doing well! Kyokei, gorgeous Kelly! Congratulations! Jadeite, so nice to see you popping in! Hi to everyone else and will pop by later this week for a longer chat.
> 
> Stay warm, ladies! It's gotten super cold at least here in the north. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



MrsO, beautiful fabric. It reminds me of a mousseline. Would love to see what you make with it.

MadamB, that's a beautiful creature. I have to admit though that reptiles and insects scare me. 

Jadeite, I'm with you on the sad news on David Bowie. Great musician. 

Fab, great to hear from you!


----------



## Jadeite

Freckles, your mr Curly sounds absolutely adorable. Got a pic? Does he like soap as well?


----------



## dharma

Jadeite said:


> Madam that chameleon is like Mona Lisa..some angles he's frowning and some angles he is smirking.
> 
> Freckles is that corn snake a pet? He curls a lot or has a moustache with curled tips?
> 
> Dharma these hip yarn stores... They have a coffee corner where the knitters sit and gather ? I find a lot of stores these days have a cafe concept included , plus the free wifi. To attract the younger set.



Jadeite, not sure about the coffee shop part, the one nearest to me has classes and the items created for the window are definitely on the funky side. There are two others within walking distance of my house, one is also an art gallery, and the other is more upscale trendy. DD and I were thinking of taking a scarf class at the funky one, she wants to make an infinity scarf. 



katekluet said:


> Oh no Jadeite, this is making me feel old....but my DD and some of her contemporaries knit, there are some trendy yarns and patterns for them. Dharma, someone gave me a beautiful huge loom. I loved assembling it but didn't love weaving so I rehomed it. The sweater is a loose pullover with some cable detail up at the neck.
> MrsO, love that fabric.


Oh, that sounds lovely! I treasure the sweaters my DM has made for me but sadly, her most productive knitting years were in the 80's, so most of them are big shouldered, glittery creations I have one classic patchwork knit that is gorgeous with dolman sleeves that I think I can get away with wearing again but we haven't had cold weather this year and it weighs a ton! I miss weaving, it takes up an incredible amount of space so I've never set it up in this house. When DH and I were first married, I sold scarves and blankets at craft shows. It feels like an eternity. I should sell it or give it to the school, it's in the attic and it's still threaded with my last project!



Freckles1 said:


> Jadeite he is a pet and I am the only one who even gives him any notice these days!! DS got him 10 years ago and I will say he's the easiest pet we've ever had!!!
> It's crazy, but if I talk to him he will "dance" against the glass of the aquarium. When I change his "litter" I put him in the shower and he loves it!!! He slithers all over the place!!
> He's quite pretty - red and black and not creepy looking. I think he's actually quite smart [emoji12]


He sounds like a lovely pet! DD wants a snake so badly.  Since she'll be in college in a few years , I don't really want to be responsible once she goes off, so I don't think we will get one. My two whippets are enough of a handful and we also have the miraculous guppy that won't die. It was a fifth grade science project that she took home at the end of the year. They don't usually live this long but this one is still going after 5 years. Crazy.


----------



## dharma

Moirai said:


> MrsO, beautiful fabric. It reminds me of a mousseline. Would love to see what you make with it.
> 
> MadamB, that's a beautiful creature. I have to admit though that reptiles and insects scare me.
> 
> Jadeite, I'm with you on the sad news on David Bowie. Great musician.
> 
> Fab, great to hear from you!


----------



## dharma

Kyokei said:


> Freckles, here are some pictures of my Kelly: from the night I got her and went out to celebrate, a non flash shot, a mod shot, and nails to match her.
> 
> By the way, can everyone see my K in the avatar? I changed it to Hippopolis a week ago and now to my K and on the computer I see it but it still shows up as Chanel on my phone. Really confused.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3235516
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235517
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235518
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235519



It is so beautiful and completely perfect for you and your style! Those nails!!! Amazing!! There is something about an etoupe Kelly that is so elegant yet still cool.


----------



## Freckles1

Jadeite said:


> Freckles, your mr Curly sounds absolutely adorable. Got a pic? Does he like soap as well?







dharma said:


> Jadeite, not sure about the coffee shop part, the one nearest to me has classes and the items created for the window are definitely on the funky side. There are two others within walking distance of my house, one is also an art gallery, and the other is more upscale trendy. DD and I were thinking of taking a scarf class at the funky one, she wants to make an infinity scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that sounds lovely! I treasure the sweaters my DM has made for me but sadly, her most productive knitting years were in the 80's, so most of them are big shouldered, glittery creations I have one classic patchwork knit that is gorgeous with dolman sleeves that I think I can get away with wearing again but we haven't had cold weather this year and it weighs a ton! I miss weaving, it takes up an incredible amount of space so I've never set it up in this house. When DH and I were first married, I sold scarves and blankets at craft shows. It feels like an eternity. I should sell it or give it to the school, it's in the attic and it's still threaded with my last project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sounds like a lovely pet! DD wants a snake so badly.  Since she'll be in college in a few years , I don't really want to be responsible once she goes off, so I don't think we will get one. My two whippets are enough of a handful and we also have the miraculous guppy that won't die. It was a fifth grade science project that she took home at the end of the year. They don't usually live this long but this one is still going after 5 years. Crazy.




Here he is ladies!! He's very sweet and shy. I had to talk him out of his fake cave. Haha


----------



## dharma

Oh!  He's fauve ombre!!  What a gorgeous creature!!!  He would look fabulous in a shot with a gold or fauve bag and a shawl. I'm sure curly can work it for the camera

Speaking of creatures, as I sit here working in my home office there are scary squirrelly chirping sounds above my head in the attic.  DH has been up there several times and insists they are just in the eaves because of the cold and not in the house.  I swear they are in this room.  It's a little freaky.  Our home was built in 1850 so there's lots of places for creatures to hide. Maybe I do need a snake?


----------



## katekluet

Freckles1 said:


> Here he is ladies!! He's very sweet and shy. I had to talk him out of his fake cave. Haha
> View attachment 3239336
> View attachment 3239337




Freckles, this is the first snake I have ever considered handsome, and so surprised that he has such personality!


----------



## Freckles1

dharma said:


> Oh!  He's fauve ombre!!  What a gorgeous creature!!!  He would look fabulous in a shot with a gold or fauve bag and a shawl. I'm sure curly can work it for the camera
> 
> Speaking of creatures, as I sit here working in my home office there are scary squirrelly chirping sounds above my head in the attic.  DH has been up there several times and insists they are just in the eaves because of the cold and not in the house.  I swear they are in this room.  It's a little freaky.  Our home was built in 1850 so there's lots of places for creatures to hide. Maybe I do need a snake?







katekluet said:


> Freckles, this is the first snake I have ever considered handsome, and so surprised that he has such personality!




Dharma you need to get the critter control fella over to your house ASAP!!! He will leave your "friends" some "treats" and then come back to pick your friends up after they have eaten!!! 
Curly sleeps on a heating pad during the winter bc he can't regulate his body heat!! 
And you're right!! He would be a great addition to a beautiful rust/gold shawl!! Maybe I could wear him as a bracelet? 
Kate he is handsome!! Bless his heart he pretty much gets ignored if I don't go see him and talk to him 
Down .5 lbs and I didn't have any alcohol last night. I know it's the culprit of the weight gain gosh darn it!!! But I miss it!!! I do sleep well without it though!!
Hope everyone is having a wonderful day!


----------



## Jadeite

Freckles your curly is such a cutie. Very adorable.

Dharma that guppy that doesn't die is a hoot! Made me laugh.


----------



## Freckles1

Jadeite said:


> Freckles your curly is such a cutie. Very adorable.
> 
> Dharma that guppy that doesn't die is a hoot! Made me laugh.




Dharma, Jadeite is right!! 5yrs!! That guppy has a stash of guppy growth hormones somewhere in his bowl!! Ha!!


----------



## Moirai

dharma said:


> Jadeite, not sure about the coffee shop part, the one nearest to me has classes and the items created for the window are definitely on the funky side. There are two others within walking distance of my house, one is also an art gallery, and the other is more upscale trendy. DD and I were thinking of taking a scarf class at the funky one, she wants to make an infinity scarf.
> 
> Oh, that sounds lovely! I treasure the sweaters my DM has made for me but sadly, her most productive knitting years were in the 80's, so most of them are big shouldered, glittery creations I have one classic patchwork knit that is gorgeous with dolman sleeves that I think I can get away with wearing again but we haven't had cold weather this year and it weighs a ton! I miss weaving, it takes up an incredible amount of space so I've never set it up in this house. When DH and I were first married, I sold scarves and blankets at craft shows. It feels like an eternity. I should sell it or give it to the school, it's in the attic and it's still threaded with my last project!
> 
> He sounds like a lovely pet! DD wants a snake so badly.  Since she'll be in college in a few years , I don't really want to be responsible once she goes off, so I don't think we will get one. My two whippets are enough of a handful and we also have the miraculous guppy that won't die. It was a fifth grade science project that she took home at the end of the year. They don't usually live this long but this one is still going after 5 years. Crazy.





Freckles1 said:


> Here he is ladies!! He's very sweet and shy. I had to talk him out of his fake cave. Haha
> View attachment 3239336
> View attachment 3239337



Dharma, the guppy story is too funny. 

Freckles, I agree with Kate - Curly is a handsome fellow. He loves you!


----------



## Kyokei

Fab, it&#8217;s great to see you back. I was wondering where you went! Although I haven&#8217;t been a member of TPF for very long, I have been on other communities for many years and always wonder when some people seem to disappear. I have been guilty of disappearing from a site pretty many months ago.

Freckles, love the pictures!! I suspect wine is the main culprit of my weight gain as well. But for career purposes I can&#8217;t exactly cut it out.

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm exhausted and can't wait to have some time to myself.


----------



## Kyokei

My SA from another brand just texted me earlier this evening.
I bet she is wondering where I am. My visits to other brands have shortened now that I have gotten more and more into Hermes.


----------



## MSO13

Hi cafe!

I've been busy but also limiting my tpf time as it's helping curb the shopping. I have not shopped in three weeks and have not even bought anything impulsively online! This is helped in part because the Spring scarves have not been speaking to me even though the new reveals look beautiful in the mod shots. I had a brief flirtation with a denim Chanel but it's not part of this year's list so I must wait a while, see it in person and then decide if it fits in my plan. 

Now that we're really having winter I feel like I'm missing a black K and a black B so nothing else is really grabbing my attention. I'd love to get the B from my new SA next winter and will not start looking for the K vintage for a few months to make sure I'm not just making up a need due to the winter blues. 

Nice to see what everyone's up to, snakes and critters wouldn't stand a chance with our swarm of cats! The shop cats are getting along better and mini shop kitty is slowly warming up to me. 

I'm in my sales appointment season which is grueling in its own way, lots of talking, selling our work and listening to um, rather self involved clients with the occasional champagne dream and a beer budget. Yesterday someone asked for the equivalent of a B35 for the price of a CSGM &#128580; how do you think that would go over in H? [emoji6] Ah well, at least I get to dress nicely a few days a week and I'm loving my Tyger shawl particularly this year. It goes with everything! 

I hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Keren16

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi cafe!
> 
> I've been busy but also limiting my tpf time as it's helping curb the shopping. I have not shopped in three weeks and have not even bought anything impulsively online! This is helped in part because the Spring scarves have not been speaking to me even though the new reveals look beautiful in the mod shots. I had a brief flirtation with a denim Chanel but it's not part of this year's list so I must wait a while, see it in person and then decide if it fits in my plan.
> 
> Now that we're really having winter I feel like I'm missing a black K and a black B so nothing else is really grabbing my attention. I'd love to get the B from my new SA next winter and will not start looking for the K vintage for a few months to make sure I'm not just making up a need due to the winter blues.
> 
> Nice to see what everyone's up to, snakes and critters wouldn't stand a chance with our swarm of cats! The shop cats are getting along better and mini shop kitty is slowly warming up to me.
> 
> I'm in my sales appointment season which is grueling in its own way, lots of talking, selling our work and listening to um, rather self involved clients with the occasional champagne dream and a beer budget. Yesterday someone asked for the equivalent of a B35 for the price of a CSGM &#128580; how do you think that would go over in H? [emoji6] Ah well, at least I get to dress nicely a few days a week and I'm loving my Tyger shawl particularly this year. It goes with everything!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!!




I am not a regular contributor to this thread but your post is inspiring. You have self discipline & direction.  That's a good, strong trait to have.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi cafe!
> 
> I've been busy but also limiting my tpf time as it's helping curb the shopping. I have not shopped in three weeks and have not even bought anything impulsively online! This is helped in part because the Spring scarves have not been speaking to me even though the new reveals look beautiful in the mod shots. I had a brief flirtation with a denim Chanel but it's not part of this year's list so I must wait a while, see it in person and then decide if it fits in my plan.
> 
> Now that we're really having winter I feel like I'm missing a black K and a black B so nothing else is really grabbing my attention. I'd love to get the B from my new SA next winter and will not start looking for the K vintage for a few months to make sure I'm not just making up a need due to the winter blues.
> 
> Nice to see what everyone's up to, snakes and critters wouldn't stand a chance with our swarm of cats! The shop cats are getting along better and mini shop kitty is slowly warming up to me.
> 
> I'm in my sales appointment season which is grueling in its own way, lots of talking, selling our work and listening to um, rather self involved clients with the occasional champagne dream and a beer budget. Yesterday someone asked for the equivalent of a B35 for the price of a CSGM &#128580; how do you think that would go over in H? [emoji6] Ah well, at least I get to dress nicely a few days a week and I'm loving my Tyger shawl particularly this year. It goes with everything!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!!




You are so good to stick to your shopping priorities. Im trying to do the same. My Chanel SA texted me again this week about that stupid 5800 dress which was sure to fly off the racks months ago but is still there and is now down to 2700. I still don't need it or want it. 

I'm a big fan of black so I vote for a black bag for sure. When it's next up on your shopping priorities. 

Your analogy with clients and Hermes is so funny and I'm sure true. Dealing with the public is always so interesting isn't it?

I'm working a lot this month, too, so this weekend will be busy with errands, chores and continuing my exercise routine in preparation for my spa visit. Tomorrow Is the puppy's 8th birthday so he will get some special treat. 

Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## MSO13

Keren16 said:


> I am not a regular contributor to this thread but your post is inspiring. You have self discipline & direction.  That's a good, strong trait to have.




thank you Keren16!


----------



## EmileH

Today is pocketbook pup"s 8th birthday. He's having an Hermes day which started with a very tiny piece of his mommy's croissant.


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Today is pocketbook pup"s 8th birthday. He's having an Hermes day which started with a very tiny piece of his mommy's croissant.
> 
> View attachment 3242891




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Omg that's adorable.   [emoji322][emoji512]. Happy Birthday Eli!


----------



## Jadeite

MrsO, three weeks is easy ...right? When you get to three months you feel reincarnated. LOL. Or just move somewhere where prices are higher 70% and easily save your wallet by three years. 

Good luck with the sales appointments. My hats off to people who have sales targets to beat, it's hard work and you sure deserve that champagne.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are so good to stick to your shopping priorities. Im trying to do the same. My Chanel SA texted me again this week about that stupid 5800 dress which was sure to fly off the racks months ago but is still there and is now down to 2700. I still don't need it or want it.
> 
> I'm a big fan of black so I vote for a black bag for sure. When it's next up on your shopping priorities.
> 
> Your analogy with clients and Hermes is so funny and I'm sure true. Dealing with the public is always so interesting isn't it?
> 
> I'm working a lot this month, too, so this weekend will be busy with errands, chores and continuing my exercise routine in preparation for my spa visit. Tomorrow Is the puppy's 8th birthday so he will get some special treat.
> 
> Happy weekend everyone.




Happy Birthday to your pup! I'm still working out too. it's helping with the stress for sure. the spa will be wonderful after a busy time. 

today I have a early baby shower to attend and then some work for a project tomorrow. errands this evening. 

I'm trying to have positive thoughts as an interesting project working with a very famous team has popped up and I'm being considered. it might mean a last minute trip somewhere very cool. I should know in the next week or so. 

I think it's telling that you don't want the dress on sale, I hate those pressure tactics. I think a lot of Chanel RTW goes on sale and like lots of H items, it's less limited then we think. I emailed my SA my current wish list and in the meantime I'm working on refilling my H slush fund and buying things for our bathroom. Next up would be the Chanel travel flap in April/May so plenty of time. I haven't seen a Spring CSGM that's tempted me yet so I think I have some time. 

Have a wonderful day celebrating with your DH and the Pup!!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Happy Birthday to your pup! I'm still working out too. it's helping with the stress for sure. the spa will be wonderful after a busy time.
> 
> today I have a early baby shower to attend and then some work for a project tomorrow. errands this evening.
> 
> I'm trying to have positive thoughts as an interesting project working with a very famous team has popped up and I'm being considered. it might mean a last minute trip somewhere very cool. I should know in the next week or so.
> 
> I think it's telling that you don't want the dress on sale, I hate those pressure tactics. I think a lot of Chanel RTW goes on sale and like lots of H items, it's less limited then we think. I emailed my SA my current wish list and in the meantime I'm working on refilling my H slush fund and buying things for our bathroom. Next up would be the Chanel travel flap in April/May so plenty of time. I haven't seen a Spring CSGM that's tempted me yet so I think I have some time.
> 
> Have a wonderful day celebrating with your DH and the Pup!!




Oh good luck with your project Mrs Owen! I hope it goes well.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Today is pocketbook pup"s 8th birthday. He's having an Hermes day which started with a very tiny piece of his mommy's croissant.
> 
> View attachment 3242891




Happy happy birthday little guy!!!


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Today is pocketbook pup"s 8th birthday. He's having an Hermes day which started with a very tiny piece of his mommy's croissant.
> 
> View attachment 3242891




Your pup is very handsome!  I'm sure a great companion also!  You are special to each other.  Have a wonderful 8th birthday together!


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Today is pocketbook pup"s 8th birthday. He's having an Hermes day which started with a very tiny piece of his mommy's croissant.
> 
> View attachment 3242891



Happy Birthday, little Pup! He's adorable!


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> Happy Birthday to your pup! I'm still working out too. it's helping with the stress for sure. the spa will be wonderful after a busy time.
> 
> today I have a early baby shower to attend and then some work for a project tomorrow. errands this evening.
> 
> I'm trying to have positive thoughts as an interesting project working with a very famous team has popped up and I'm being considered. it might mean a last minute trip somewhere very cool. I should know in the next week or so.
> 
> I think it's telling that you don't want the dress on sale, I hate those pressure tactics. I think a lot of Chanel RTW goes on sale and like lots of H items, it's less limited then we think. I emailed my SA my current wish list and in the meantime I'm working on refilling my H slush fund and buying things for our bathroom. Next up would be the Chanel travel flap in April/May so plenty of time. I haven't seen a Spring CSGM that's tempted me yet so I think I have some time.
> 
> Have a wonderful day celebrating with your DH and the Pup!!



Best of luck on your potential new project, MrsO. I agree that this forum is dangerous for the wallet, and I understand why some members limit their visits. It helps that I'm not an impulse buyer and usually the interest in many things wane except for a few items. I really enjoy seeing others' treasures and interacting with members in the forum.


----------



## Mindi B

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Today is pocketbook pup"s 8th birthday. He's having an Hermes day which started with a very tiny piece of his mommy's croissant.
> 
> View attachment 3242891



Oh, could this BE any cuter?! (Answer: Nope.)  He is just smoochable.


----------



## EmileH

Eli thanks you all for your kind birthday wishes.


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> .



Freckles, did you start watching Blacklist again? I have been enjoying the episodes. Since you and I have similar taste in shows, thought I would share a new show I started watching, Making a Murderer on Netflix, a documentary. Only just started watching but really interesting and also infuriating about our justice system. There's a thread in the Television subforum.


----------



## lolanfrank

1928 Hermes poster. My husband and I collect vintage posters and I stumbled across this in a gallery in Maui this summer. Just got it framed. Thought it might be of interest here.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

lolanfrank said:


> View attachment 3244313
> View attachment 3244314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1928 Hermes poster. My husband and I collect vintage posters and I stumbled across this in a gallery in Maui this summer. Just got it framed. Thought it might be of interest here.



Thank you for posting this.  I love the poster.  Looks like a weekend at Mr. Gatsby's house.


----------



## Freckles1

Moirai said:


> Freckles, did you start watching Blacklist again? I have been enjoying the episodes. Since you and I have similar taste in shows, thought I would share a new show I started watching, Making a Murderer on Netflix, a documentary. Only just started watching but really interesting and also infuriating about our justice system. There's a thread in the Television subforum.




Moirai I have been watching Blacklist!! I am very happy with last weeks episode 
I will check out your new show!!
How long till Game ????


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> Moirai I have been watching Blacklist!! I am very happy with last weeks episode
> I will check out your new show!!
> How long till Game ????



The last I read GoT starts April 24, later this year than previous. Too long to wait. It's going to be a very interesting season.


----------



## Moirai

lolanfrank said:


> View attachment 3244313
> View attachment 3244314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1928 Hermes poster. My husband and I collect vintage posters and I stumbled across this in a gallery in Maui this summer. Just got it framed. Thought it might be of interest here.



Hi lolanfrank. Welcome! This is a really nice poster. Did you find in a vintage art gallery in Maui? Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Today is pocketbook pup"s 8th birthday. He's having an Hermes day which started with a very tiny piece of his mommy's croissant.
> 
> View attachment 3242891



I love this! Happy birthday to Pocketbook Pup. 



MrsOwen3 said:


> Happy Birthday to your pup! I'm still working out too. it's helping with the stress for sure. the spa will be wonderful after a busy time.
> 
> today I have a early baby shower to attend and then some work for a project tomorrow. errands this evening.
> 
> I'm trying to have positive thoughts as an interesting project working with a very famous team has popped up and I'm being considered. it might mean a last minute trip somewhere very cool. I should know in the next week or so.
> 
> I think it's telling that you don't want the dress on sale, I hate those pressure tactics. I think a lot of Chanel RTW goes on sale and like lots of H items, it's less limited then we think. I emailed my SA my current wish list and in the meantime I'm working on refilling my H slush fund and buying things for our bathroom. Next up would be the Chanel travel flap in April/May so plenty of time. I haven't seen a Spring CSGM that's tempted me yet so I think I have some time.
> 
> Have a wonderful day celebrating with your DH and the Pup!!



Good luck on your project! I'll be hoping for the best for you.



Moirai said:


> Best of luck on your potential new project, MrsO. I agree that this forum is dangerous for the wallet, and I understand why some members limit their visits. It helps that I'm not an impulse buyer and usually the interest in many things wane except for a few items. I really enjoy seeing others' treasures and interacting with members in the forum.



I agree with you, Moirai. I love interacting with the people here who understand the love of bags, scarves, etc. I never buy impulsively or buy things I don't want just because they look good on others, but love seeing everyone's reveals.



lolanfrank said:


> View attachment 3244313
> View attachment 3244314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1928 Hermes poster. My husband and I collect vintage posters and I stumbled across this in a gallery in Maui this summer. Just got it framed. Thought it might be of interest here.



Thank you for sharing! It was a really great find.


----------



## lolanfrank

Moirai said:


> Hi lolanfrank. Welcome! This is a really nice poster. Did you find in a vintage art gallery in Maui? Thanks for sharing with us.




Yes, there is one in Laihaina


----------



## MSO13

Hi cafe, work went really well today! I was able to wear my new Chanel slingbacks as I was indoors. No mod shots, I have easily identified bare feet. I wore a very Brasserie Coco look today, beige, white and black with a little YSL silk skinny scarf tied in a floppy neck bow. Chic and comfy. Hope everyone had a lovely weekend!!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi cafe, work went really well today! I was able to wear my new Chanel slingbacks as I was indoors. No mod shots, I have easily identified bare feet. I wore a very Brasserie Coco look today, beige, white and black with a little YSL silk skinny scarf tied in a floppy neck bow. Chic and comfy. Hope everyone had a lovely weekend!!




Sounds adorable! Glad it went well.


----------



## Moirai

lolanfrank said:


> Yes, there is one in Laihaina



Thank you, lolanfrank. Maui and Lahaina are lovely places.



MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi cafe, work went really well today! I was able to wear my new Chanel slingbacks as I was indoors. No mod shots, I have easily identified bare feet. I wore a very Brasserie Coco look today, beige, white and black with a little YSL silk skinny scarf tied in a floppy neck bow. Chic and comfy. Hope everyone had a lovely weekend!!



Your outfit sounds fabulous!


----------



## Mindi B

I want to be MrsO when I grow up.  So chic!


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sounds adorable! Glad it went well.





Moirai said:


> Thank you, lolanfrank. Maui and Lahaina are lovely places.
> 
> 
> 
> Your outfit sounds fabulous!



Thanks ladies! The shoes really made me feel pulled together, I think I'm going to get a ton of use from them! 



Mindi B said:


> I want to be MrsO when I grow up.  So chic!


----------



## Kyokei

Ladies... I wanted to share a moment that you all would understand. Someone just spilt red wine near me and some splashed on my K.

I felt my heart stop and have never jumped up so quickly in my life..... Luckily it did not stain.... My heart is still racing


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> I want to be MrsO when I grow up.  So chic!



Having met her IRL, I can attest that she epitomizes young, edgy and oh so chic!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Kyokei said:


> Ladies... I wanted to share a moment that you all would understand. Someone just spilt red wine near me and some splashed on my K.
> 
> I felt my heart stop and have never jumped up so quickly in my life..... Luckily it did not stain.... My heart is still racing



Glad your Kelly is OK!


----------



## Kyokei

etoupebirkin said:


> Glad your Kelly is OK!




Thank you. The other patrons looked at me like I was crazy for getting upset.

I am glad I got to it before it stained


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> Ladies... I wanted to share a moment that you all would understand. Someone just spilt red wine near me and some splashed on my K.
> 
> I felt my heart stop and have never jumped up so quickly in my life..... Luckily it did not stain.... My heart is still racing



Oh no, been there and gotten the stain but on a white and black shawl.

Fabfashion saved me with a tip for a cleanser of Dawn dish soap and Peroxide. I was actually in tears as it was my first shawl and I loved it so much. After several treatments the stain was gone! 

Glad you got it before it stained, the Togo should be pretty hardy. I would suggest ordering Lexol PH wipes and keeping one wet wipe in a ziplock in your handbag for any mishaps. I saw color transfer on my Kelly and it was gone a few wipes!

And yes, I had all the same stares and people looking like "what's the big deal" with me too. Only one of my friends knew something was very wrong when the red wine literally splashed all down my front. I do not wear my shawls to more rowdy parties now because of it!


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> Having met her IRL, I can attest that she epitomizes young, edgy and oh so chic!!!



Aw thanks EB! 

Hope to see you in the Spring maybe and congrats again on your gorgeous new K and CDC!


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> Aw thanks EB!
> 
> Hope to see you in the Spring maybe and congrats again on your gorgeous new K and CDC!




Hopefully, I'll make it to one of the NY meets soon. Even, my Neiman's jewelry SA loves the bag and CDC.


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> Oh no, been there and gotten the stain but on a white and black shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabfashion saved me with a tip for a cleanser of Dawn dish soap and Peroxide. I was actually in tears as it was my first shawl and I loved it so much. After several treatments the stain was gone!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got it before it stained, the Togo should be pretty hardy. I would suggest ordering Lexol PH wipes and keeping one wet wipe in a ziplock in your handbag for any mishaps. I saw color transfer on my Kelly and it was gone a few wipes!
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I had all the same stares and people looking like "what's the big deal" with me too. Only one of my friends knew something was very wrong when the red wine literally splashed all down my front. I do not wear my shawls to more rowdy parties now because of it!




I had a mishap where a barista almost spilt coffee on my scarf but was able to jump out of the way.

My K is Clemence but the splash didn't stain thankfully. I too was very visibly upset. It is a very "high class" restaurant so I did not expect the other customers saying that "it's just a bag".., Most people here seem to carry H and Chanel etc so did not expect that reaction

I know it is silly and nothing bad happened but this is my dream K and very special to me... What was a fun lunch out has taken a sour turn...


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> Oh no, been there and gotten the stain but on a white and black shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabfashion saved me with a tip for a cleanser of Dawn dish soap and Peroxide. I was actually in tears as it was my first shawl and I loved it so much. After several treatments the stain was gone!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got it before it stained, the Togo should be pretty hardy. I would suggest ordering Lexol PH wipes and keeping one wet wipe in a ziplock in your handbag for any mishaps. I saw color transfer on my Kelly and it was gone a few wipes!
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I had all the same stares and people looking like "what's the big deal" with me too. Only one of my friends knew something was very wrong when the red wine literally splashed all down my front. I do not wear my shawls to more rowdy parties now because of it!




Thanks for the advice and for listening, by the way


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> I had a mishap where a barista almost spilt coffee on my scarf but was able to jump out of the way.
> 
> My K is Clemence but the splash didn't stain thankfully. I too was very visibly upset. It is a very "high class" restaurant so I did not expect the other customers saying that "it's just a bag".., Most people here seem to carry H and Chanel etc so did not expect that reaction
> 
> I know it is silly and nothing bad happened but this is my dream K and very special to me... What was a fun lunch out has taken a sour turn...




I'm glad your bag is ok! I would be so upset. We try to take care of our nice things so of course it would be upsetting.


----------



## Moirai

Kyokei said:


> Thank you. The other patrons looked at me like I was crazy for getting upset.
> 
> I am glad I got to it before it stained



Glad your Kelly wasn't stained. I would feel the same. Others who do not realize how special and expensive a Kelly is will never understand. I once had coffee splattered on my Evie and was able to wipe off. I've been planning to get the Lexol PH wipes as MrsO suggested but haven't gotten around to it. It's sold on Amazon if you're interested.


----------



## MSO13

I had started a post earlier but it got eaten maybe.

Kyokei, we all understand here! Sometimes its not even the cost of the item. Hermes items are so special, each is unique in it's own way. I think the member here in particular assign their purchases as autobiographical markers. They symbolize a tremendous amount of hard work, effort or sometimes the love from someone who has gifted the item.

My Kelly was purchased after an extremely difficult project with a terribly behaved client who I literally made speechless with my good work. This person has quite the H collection and it seemed only right that my bonus from charging the "crazy tax" should buy me my first brand new H bag from the boutique. Instead of thinking of this person's terrible behavior when I see my bag, I think about how amazing the project was and how my team worked on it in perfect synergy to deliver the best work since I started my business. So long story short, no one better spill wine on it! 

Glad it was ok and that pretty white stitching didn't get stained!

I will say that I have a 15 year old HAC that I bought on e Bay and I put my first stain on it after about a month of heavy use. It stung a lot at the time but now I can hardly see it and someday it'll go to the spa and be made even better. I made it my own. 

Hello to everyone! Hope all is well! 

PS Mild case of shopping this week, lost my cool when buying my skin care products I was running low on and bought a denim jumpsuit. Not on sale but had 50% off in rewards. Also, I bought an extravagant serum but it's making my skin glow!


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook,

I started Latisse 10 days ago and it's working already. 

The lash extensions broke off a lot of my lashes and so I made an appointment with a cosmetic eye practice. My hair grows really really quickly so they said it might work fast and it did. I can see growth perhaps in part because my lashes were so damaged.

I had a little irritation the first few days but it went away. I got a free bottle and am not using the provided brushes but a small eyeliner brush so they said it would last quite a while longer. I also got a free bottle due to a holiday promo so I probably got 4-5 months worth for the cost of one kit. I probably wouldn't have investigated if you hadn't mentioned you use it so thank you!!


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm glad your bag is ok! I would be so upset. We try to take care of our nice things so of course it would be upsetting.



I keep checking the bag just to be sure. But it doesn't look like anything is stained. I take very good care of everything I own so it was upsetting to me....



Moirai said:


> Glad your Kelly wasn't stained. I would feel the same. Others who do not realize how special and expensive a Kelly is will never understand. I once had coffee splattered on my Evie and was able to wipe off. I've been planning to get the Lexol PH wipes as MrsO suggested but haven't gotten around to it. It's sold on Amazon if you're interested.



I need to get a book on Amazon soon so that is perfect. I will have to order that as well.



MrsOwen3 said:


> I had started a post earlier but it got eaten maybe.
> 
> Kyokei, we all understand here! Sometimes its not even the cost of the item. Hermes items are so special, each is unique in it's own way. I think the member here in particular assign their purchases as autobiographical markers. They symbolize a tremendous amount of hard work, effort or sometimes the love from someone who has gifted the item.
> 
> My Kelly was purchased after an extremely difficult project with a terribly behaved client who I literally made speechless with my good work. This person has quite the H collection and it seemed only right that my bonus from charging the "crazy tax" should buy me my first brand new H bag from the boutique. Instead of thinking of this person's terrible behavior when I see my bag, I think about how amazing the project was and how my team worked on it in perfect synergy to deliver the best work since I started my business. So long story short, no one better spill wine on it!
> 
> Glad it was ok and that pretty white stitching didn't get stained!
> 
> I will say that I have a 15 year old HAC that I bought on e Bay and I put my first stain on it after about a month of heavy use. It stung a lot at the time but now I can hardly see it and someday it'll go to the spa and be made even better. I made it my own.
> 
> Hello to everyone! Hope all is well!
> 
> PS Mild case of shopping this week, lost my cool when buying my skin care products I was running low on and bought a denim jumpsuit. Not on sale but had 50% off in rewards. Also, I bought an extravagant serum but it's making my skin glow!



That is such a great story about your Kelly. Thank you for sharing. I love hearing the stories and memories behind everyones beautiful bags and scarves and other items. My Kelly was also purchased, albeit recently (two weeks ago as of yesterday!), after a very difficult period in my life. Getting this offer for the Kelly gave me a bit of hope that things will be okay in the end. As silly as it sounds. Shes very special to me. and it is still unbelievable to me that I was able to get my dream Kelly. I have admired Hermes from afar but always thought of these treasures, these beautiful scarves and bags and little trinkets, as unobtainable.  I really feel like she was meant for me.

I am glad that you were able to get something great out of the bad experience with that client. It makes it all the better.

Oh, what serum did you get? My La Prairie SA along with a few other SAs from other brands keep calling me... but I can't stop thinking about H scarves! I saw something else at H that I would love.... I might end up getting it as I can't stop thinking about it. Even though I am on a home goods ban.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Pocketbook,
> 
> 
> 
> I started Latisse 10 days ago and it's working already.
> 
> 
> 
> The lash extensions broke off a lot of my lashes and so I made an appointment with a cosmetic eye practice. My hair grows really really quickly so they said it might work fast and it did. I can see growth perhaps in part because my lashes were so damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a little irritation the first few days but it went away. I got a free bottle and am not using the provided brushes but a small eyeliner brush so they said it would last quite a while longer. I also got a free bottle due to a holiday promo so I probably got 4-5 months worth for the cost of one kit. I probably wouldn't have investigated if you hadn't mentioned you use it so thank you!!




So glad it's working! I was worried about extensions. I was going to ask you last week about how they were going. Plus the time of going to reapply is just too much for me. I use the brushes but I use one brush for both eyes rather than two. With that a bottle lasts a good 2-2.5 months. Mine took much longer than yours to grow-a few months. I had a bit of irritation at first but that went away. They are definitely noticeably longer. I still have to wear mascara but they look better. My friend had better results. Hers look like falsies without mascara. Maybe you are responding more like my friend. That would be awesome. Yay!!!


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> I keep checking the bag just to be sure. But it doesn't look like anything is stained. I take very good care of everything I own so it was upsetting to me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get a book on Amazon soon so that is perfect. I will have to order that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is such a great story about your Kelly. Thank you for sharing. I love hearing the stories and memories behind everyones beautiful bags and scarves and other items. My Kelly was also purchased, albeit recently (two weeks ago as of yesterday!), after a very difficult period in my life. Getting this offer for the Kelly gave me a bit of hope that things will be okay in the end. As silly as it sounds. Shes very special to me. and it is still unbelievable to me that I was able to get my dream Kelly. I have admired Hermes from afar but always thought of these treasures, these beautiful scarves and bags and little trinkets, as unobtainable.  I really feel like she was meant for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad that you were able to get something great out of the bad experience with that client. It makes it all the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, what serum did you get? My La Prairie SA along with a few other SAs from other brands keep calling me... but I can't stop thinking about H scarves! I saw something else at H that I would love.... I might end up getting it as I can't stop thinking about it. Even though I am on a home goods ban.




I use a La Mer regimen so I got their Regenerating Serum. My skin is responding very well to this routine. I do look rather young for my age but now I'm getting to the point where I wish to keep it that way [emoji6]

I use their foaming cleanser, toner, eye concentrate, serum and regular creme at night and same in the morning minus the toner. I buy it via Bloomingdales and always during bonus points so I get anywhere from $75-$150 back for the next purchase. My SA calls me before the promo and reminds me which is great, it's saved me a ton and they last a long time. 

What did you see from H for your house? I'm going to buy a blanket when we finish our bedroom and a tray for my vanity. Not sure which one yet, DH is fairly pattern averse but there was one called L'Arbre something that I love.


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> I use a La Mer regimen so I got their Regenerating Serum. My skin is responding very well to this routine. I do look rather young for my age but now I'm getting to the point where I wish to keep it that way [emoji6]
> 
> I use their foaming cleanser, toner, eye concentrate, serum and regular creme at night and same in the morning minus the toner. I buy it via Bloomingdales and always during bonus points so I get anywhere from $75-$150 back for the next purchase. My SA calls me before the promo and reminds me which is great, it's saved me a ton and they last a long time.
> 
> What did you see from H for your house? I'm going to buy a blanket when we finish our bedroom and a tray for my vanity. Not sure which one yet, DH is fairly pattern averse but there was one called L'Arbre something that I love.



One of the Samarcande decorative objects.

Originally I wanted to buy a mug for my tea as I drink a lot of it throughout the day, but none seemed to be the right size for my infuser so I passed for now. I was planning to give the blankets and pillows a quick look as well, but it was the Samarcande that really caught my eye.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So glad it's working! I was worried about extensions. I was going to ask you last week about how they were going. Plus the time of going to reapply is just too much for me. I use the brushes but I use one brush for both eyes rather than two. With that a bottle lasts a good 2-2.5 months. Mine took much longer than yours to grow-a few months. I had a bit of irritation at first but that went away. They are definitely noticeably longer. I still have to wear mascara but they look better. My friend had better results. Hers look like falsies without mascara. Maybe you are responding more like my friend. That would be awesome. Yay!!!




I never went back for refills because I thought they didn't last long enough and then the damage sealed the deal that I couldn't continue with it. I will let you know, they do seem to be growing rather fast. I wouldn't mind continuing to wear mascara but how great for your friend! 

I like the eyeliner brush, they have me putting just one drop on a little dish and it's more then enough for both eyes. Then I wash the brush quickly and the dish and I'm done. I wish I could get a smaller drop from the bottle, I hate to waste it but I think I was using too much the first few days and got it in my eye. Now that I'm doing less, no more irritation


----------



## Kyokei

Oh.... forgot to add, re: La Mer. I was thinking of trying out their Creme even though the majority of my skin care is La Prairie. I also am told I look young for my age. I definitely see it as a positive thing until people ask which high school I go to...


----------



## Mindi B

Kyokei said:


> Oh.... forgot to add, re: La Mer. I was thinking of trying out their Creme even though the majority of my skin care is La Prairie. I also am told I look young for my age. I definitely see it as a positive thing until people ask which high school I go to...



LOL!  If someone asked me what high school I go to I would jump into their arms and smother them with kisses.  These days I think I am more likely to be asked if I've made a living will. . . .


----------



## Moirai

Kyokei said:


> Oh.... forgot to add, re: La Mer. I was thinking of trying out their Creme even though the majority of my skin care is La Prairie. I also am told I look young for my age. I definitely see it as a positive thing until people ask which high school I go to...



You do look like a youngster! That's a great compliment 



Mindi B said:


> LOL!  If someone asked me what high school I go to I would jump into their arms and smother them with kisses.  These days I think I am more likely to be asked if I've made a living will. . . .



Always young at heart no matter the age or appearance.


----------



## AnaTeresa

Kyokei said:


> Ladies... I wanted to share a moment that you all would understand. Someone just spilt red wine near me and some splashed on my K.
> 
> I felt my heart stop and have never jumped up so quickly in my life..... Luckily it did not stain.... My heart is still racing



That is the stuff of nightmares. I am so glad it didn't stain!


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> Pocketbook,
> 
> I started Latisse 10 days ago and it's working already.
> 
> The lash extensions broke off a lot of my lashes and so I made an appointment with a cosmetic eye practice. My hair grows really really quickly so they said it might work fast and it did. I can see growth perhaps in part because my lashes were so damaged.
> 
> I had a little irritation the first few days but it went away. I got a free bottle and am not using the provided brushes but a small eyeliner brush so they said it would last quite a while longer. I also got a free bottle due to a holiday promo so I probably got 4-5 months worth for the cost of one kit. I probably wouldn't have investigated if you hadn't mentioned you use it so thank you!!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> So glad it's working! I was worried about extensions. I was going to ask you last week about how they were going. Plus the time of going to reapply is just too much for me. I use the brushes but I use one brush for both eyes rather than two. With that a bottle lasts a good 2-2.5 months. Mine took much longer than yours to grow-a few months. I had a bit of irritation at first but that went away. They are definitely noticeably longer. I still have to wear mascara but they look better. My friend had better results. Hers look like falsies without mascara. Maybe you are responding more like my friend. That would be awesome. Yay!!!



Nice to hear that Latisse works for both of you. I was thinking of trying it but found out from my pharmacy that it would cost over $300 for one month supply.


----------



## Freckles1

Ladies!!! 
I am dying!! The eyelash conversation is killing me!! I just purchased a new growth serum yesterday day and tried false eyelashes!!! Haha 
This is the new serum 


I have used latisse and it works very well. It tends to turn my under eye skin brown though.... It's the American Indian in me!! 
We will see how this new stuff works!
Love the false eyelashes. Bought the Sephora brand and had them applied by a great cosmetics "professional". She chose the right lashes for my eye shape and also trimmed them and showed me how to apply them!! We will see if I can recreate her magnificence!!! 
MrsO love your story of your Kelly. What an optimist you are! And glad the latisse is working for you! I have to say I thought about eyelash extensions and just decided it was too darn expensive and time consuming!!! 
Happy Thursday ladies!!! 
Has anyone been taking advantage of restaurant week? DH and I are trying a new joint tonight! Tomorrow night and Sat too!! Keep you posted!!! 
Gotta be good though... Down 1.5lbs and "feelin' myself" [emoji12]


----------



## Keren16

Kyokei said:


> I had a mishap where a barista almost spilt coffee on my scarf but was able to jump out of the way.
> 
> My K is Clemence but the splash didn't stain thankfully. I too was very visibly upset. It is a very "high class" restaurant so I did not expect the other customers saying that "it's just a bag".., Most people here seem to carry H and Chanel etc so did not expect that reaction
> 
> I know it is silly and nothing bad happened but this is my dream K and very special to me... What was a fun lunch out has taken a sour turn...




Hi Kyokei!  I am new to this thread.  Sorry to know about your mishap. Something similar happened to me with a box Plume I bought.  Some water spilled on it the first time I wore & could not believe my luck[emoji45].  Fortunately there was no stain.  I still keep looking!  It always seems things happen no matter how we try to protect them.  To others it is just a bag.  To you it is special!  I hope future times with your K & scarves are incident free & you have much enjoyment wearing them[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> One of the Samarcande decorative objects.
> 
> Originally I wanted to buy a mug for my tea as I drink a lot of it throughout the day, but none seemed to be the right size for my infuser so I passed for now. I was planning to give the blankets and pillows a quick look as well, but it was the Samarcande that really caught my eye.





Kyokei said:


> Oh.... forgot to add, re: La Mer. I was thinking of trying out their Creme even though the majority of my skin care is La Prairie. I also am told I look young for my age. I definitely see it as a positive thing until people ask which high school I go to...



I did use a full supply of the same products from La Mer but they had little impact on my eye area which is where I'm noticing aging. I may have been expecting miracles and now have adjusted my expectations but I like the points system I have going at Bloomies with La Mer and I'm happy for now. The La Mer products seemed hideously expensive when I started but they last me a good long while. I spend less on them then I did buying all sorts of other products continually at Sephora. The Creme is very rich and I use it twice a day in winter but in the summer, I use a much much lighter application. It doesn't contain SPF but my daily wear foundation does so I'm covered. 



Mindi B said:


> LOL!  If someone asked me what high school I go to I would jump into their arms and smother them with kisses.  These days I think I am more likely to be asked if I've made a living will. . . .



Stop Mindi, you're forever young at heart and always in fashion I bet! It's a state of mind anyway isn't it. I have super young employees and clients and walk around thinking youth is wasted on the young and I'm only 15-20 years older then them. I wish I knew then what I know now, I might still look like an adolescent 



Moirai said:


> Nice to hear that Latisse works for both of you. I was thinking of trying it but found out from my pharmacy that it would cost over $300 for one month supply.



I think that's the "list price" but if you go to a practice that's  cosmetic the kit is somewhere around $150-$175 and will last 2-3 months depending on how you apply. I had read that the cosmetic practices offer a better deal then say, the ophthalmologist. 



Freckles1 said:


> Ladies!!!
> I am dying!! The eyelash conversation is killing me!! I just purchased a new growth serum yesterday day and tried false eyelashes!!! Haha
> This is the new serum
> View attachment 3248045
> 
> I have used latisse and it works very well. It tends to turn my under eye skin brown though.... It's the American Indian in me!!
> We will see how this new stuff works!
> Love the false eyelashes. Bought the Sephora brand and had them applied by a great cosmetics "professional". She chose the right lashes for my eye shape and also trimmed them and showed me how to apply them!! We will see if I can recreate her magnificence!!!
> MrsO love your story of your Kelly. What an optimist you are! And glad the latisse is working for you! I have to say I thought about eyelash extensions and just decided it was too darn expensive and time consuming!!!
> Happy Thursday ladies!!!
> Has anyone been taking advantage of restaurant week? DH and I are trying a new joint tonight! Tomorrow night and Sat too!! Keep you posted!!!
> Gotta be good though... Down 1.5lbs and "feelin' myself" [emoji12]



Good to know about your experience Freckles, I have worn falsies in the past and I'm ok at doing them myself but would prefer they just grow in magnificently, no small request right? It's too much work for every day but I love the effect. I saw a little darkening when I was applying too much Latisse but I eased up and it went away. I'm keeping a close watch on it and going for a follow up in a month. Let us know how that serum works for you!


----------



## MSO13

On another note, it would appear from watching the Chanel Spring thread that the bag I was interested in is not leather (:no-good: ) and there's no way that I'm going to drop half a Birkin unit on a fabric bag-giant flap or otherwise. 

It looks like I may be sticking with H and will be working on my vintage Kelly wishlist sooner than I thought. Stay tuned...


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> On another note, it would appear from watching the Chanel Spring thread that the bag I was interested in is not leather (:no-good: ) and there's no way that I'm going to drop half a Birkin unit on a fabric bag-giant flap or otherwise.
> 
> It looks like I may be sticking with H and will be working on my vintage Kelly wishlist sooner than I thought. Stay tuned...



MrsO, sorry that the Chanel bag didn't work out. That's pricey for a fabric bag. Vintage Kelly is an excellent replacement . BTW, thanks for info on Latisse.


----------



## MSO13

Moirai said:


> MrsO, sorry that the Chanel bag didn't work out. That's pricey for a fabric bag. Vintage Kelly is an excellent replacement . BTW, thanks for info on Latisse.



Well I'll still go see it when it arrives in a few months but I suspect that my mind is made up already. I think the Kelly is more "me" than a classic flap style bag even if it is oversized and a bit ironic. I'm going to wait till after I see that to start looking for the Kelly. There are a few in my watch list but the right one hasn't come along yet. 

Definitely talk to a a doc about the Latisse, many people seem to have reactions and side effects. Most stop after an adjustment period but it would be good to have someone to keep watch for you. I was reading that a lot of women just ordered the generic online and went for it, so scary if you have a reaction!


----------



## MSO13

Morning cafe!

I am snowed in with likely a bunch of you guys too since this storm in the US is so big. Hope everyone is staying safe. Really wishing I had pushed DH to go get a snowblower over the summer. He loves to do research and was waiting to read reports and now another winter is upon us and we have a corner city lot which means half a city block of shoveling. I don't even think the neighborhood boys will be interested in shoveling this time, it's blowing around like crazy and looks like over a foot so far. We are definitely getting one after this winter even if it means I have to go pick it out! Oh, well at least its really good exercise and the temperature will be a little warmer tomorrow. It's not predicted to stop here till late today I think but I'm avoiding the news as it's non stop weather talk and I'm pretty sure we get that it's snowing out there! 

I've already failed my shopping ban for the weekend, I ordered an Hermes Apple Watch. But now I'm having major doubts that I'll actually be able to wear it. I don't wear a watch but I do wear a Fitbit One clipped to the center of my bra. I've had it for years and it's very motivational with my weight loss goals. It's been slow going and I've taken breaks due to stressful times but I'm down almost 40 lbs over the past 2 years and aim to finish my last 20-30 in the next year or so. I have been wanting a more updated tracker, the Fitbit I have is older technology and doesn't have heart rate monitoring which helps with accuracy. But all of the new ones are watches and not particularly attractive. 

I didn't love the Apple Watch bands but thought the Hermes versions would not be possible since they went to select stores only. Then they put them online yesterday and in 3 clicks I could buy one so I did. Etain Double Tour. If I like it, I'll get a sport band for working out too. 

What I'm worried about is that I can't stack it with my CDCs as the watch is fairly wide on it's own. Do I wear this on my left hand where I normally wear my CDCs and fashion bracelets stacked and move them to my right? That seems like it would be challenging to get used to. You're not supposed to wear fitness watches on your dominant hand so it would defeat the accuracy purpose to wear it on my right. Since I'm planning to buy a Cartier Juste un Clou bracelet and a delicate Hermes CDC in white gold, should those get stacked on my left with the watch? I'm so confused and honestly this is why I haven't bought a fitness watch because I prefer my jewelry even if it's mostly CDCs and Celine bracelets and not fine jewelry. Should I just return it and keep on with my Fitbit system? 

I know you stylish ladies wear watches and nice jewelry and I welcome opinions. I know we normally say, if you have to ask you probably know the answer but this is the kind of thing I wouldn't really figure out till I wore it a while and then I can't return.


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> Well I'll still go see it when it arrives in a few months but I suspect that my mind is made up already. I think the Kelly is more "me" than a classic flap style bag even if it is oversized and a bit ironic. I'm going to wait till after I see that to start looking for the Kelly. There are a few in my watch list but the right one hasn't come along yet.
> 
> Definitely talk to a a doc about the Latisse, many people seem to have reactions and side effects. Most stop after an adjustment period but it would be good to have someone to keep watch for you. I was reading that a lot of women just ordered the generic online and went for it, so scary if you have a reaction!



MrsOwen, I think a vintage Kelly will be a far better purchase than the Chanel. It's more you and will hold its value better. My friend and consignor handles both Chanel and Hermes bags and she says Hermes are much higher quality.


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> MrsOwen, I think a vintage Kelly will be a far better purchase than the Chanel. It's more you and will hold its value better. My friend and consignor handles both Chanel and Hermes bags and she says Hermes are much higher quality.



Good to know EB! I definitely agree, I only have one fun seasonal Chanel bag and while the lambskin is soft and buttery the craftsmanship is nowhere near my 15 year old HAC or my new Kelly. But its only safe to say that here on an H thread


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> I am snowed in with likely a bunch of you guys too since this storm in the US is so big. Hope everyone is staying safe. Really wishing I had pushed DH to go get a snowblower over the summer. He loves to do research and was waiting to read reports and now another winter is upon us and we have a corner city lot which means half a city block of shoveling. I don't even think the neighborhood boys will be interested in shoveling this time, it's blowing around like crazy and looks like over a foot so far. We are definitely getting one after this winter even if it means I have to go pick it out! Oh, well at least its really good exercise and the temperature will be a little warmer tomorrow. It's not predicted to stop here till late today I think but I'm avoiding the news as it's non stop weather talk and I'm pretty sure we get that it's snowing out there!
> 
> 
> 
> I've already failed my shopping ban for the weekend, I ordered an Hermes Apple Watch. But now I'm having major doubts that I'll actually be able to wear it. I don't wear a watch but I do wear a Fitbit One clipped to the center of my bra. I've had it for years and it's very motivational with my weight loss goals. It's been slow going and I've taken breaks due to stressful times but I'm down almost 40 lbs over the past 2 years and aim to finish my last 20-30 in the next year or so. I have been wanting a more updated tracker, the Fitbit I have is older technology and doesn't have heart rate monitoring which helps with accuracy. But all of the new ones are watches and not particularly attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't love the Apple Watch bands but thought the Hermes versions would not be possible since they went to select stores only. Then they put them online yesterday and in 3 clicks I could buy one so I did. Etain Double Tour. If I like it, I'll get a sport band for working out too.
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm worried about is that I can't stack it with my CDCs as the watch is fairly wide on it's own. Do I wear this on my left hand where I normally wear my CDCs and fashion bracelets stacked and move them to my right? That seems like it would be challenging to get used to. You're not supposed to wear fitness watches on your dominant hand so it would defeat the accuracy purpose to wear it on my right. Since I'm planning to buy a Cartier Juste un Clou bracelet and a delicate Hermes CDC in white gold, should those get stacked on my left with the watch? I'm so confused and honestly this is why I haven't bought a fitness watch because I prefer my jewelry even if it's mostly CDCs and Celine bracelets and not fine jewelry. Should I just return it and keep on with my Fitbit system?
> 
> 
> 
> I know you stylish ladies wear watches and nice jewelry and I welcome opinions. I know we normally say, if you have to ask you probably know the answer but this is the kind of thing I wouldn't really figure out till I wore it a while and then I can't return.




HI MrsO. The snow hasn't reached us here in New England yet and we are only expecting 4-8 inches. Less in Boston. I hope everyone in the midatlantic states is safe and warm.

I like the look of the Hermes Apple Watch. It's a statement piece on its own or could be stacked. My eyes are starting to go a bit so I fear I wouldn't be able to see the face well. And I have a few watches so I decided against getting it. But it is really nice. On the topic of the exercise monitors: I used a body media arm band for a while. It has heat sensors and is more accurate that the fit bit which I also used in the past. I think the Fitbit underestimates the calories that you burn by 5-10% but not a huge amount. The Apple Watch of course has more functions. I think it might be off by a percentage or two if you wear it on the non dominant arm but not enough to worry about. Wear it however you want. Let us know how you like it.

Awesome job on the weight loss! It's so very hard.


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning cafe!
> 
> I am snowed in with likely a bunch of you guys too since this storm in the US is so big. Hope everyone is staying safe. Really wishing I had pushed DH to go get a snowblower over the summer. He loves to do research and was waiting to read reports and now another winter is upon us and we have a corner city lot which means half a city block of shoveling. I don't even think the neighborhood boys will be interested in shoveling this time, it's blowing around like crazy and looks like over a foot so far. We are definitely getting one after this winter even if it means I have to go pick it out! Oh, well at least its really good exercise and the temperature will be a little warmer tomorrow. It's not predicted to stop here till late today I think but I'm avoiding the news as it's non stop weather talk and I'm pretty sure we get that it's snowing out there!
> 
> I've already failed my shopping ban for the weekend, I ordered an Hermes Apple Watch. But now I'm having major doubts that I'll actually be able to wear it. I don't wear a watch but I do wear a Fitbit One clipped to the center of my bra. I've had it for years and it's very motivational with my weight loss goals. It's been slow going and I've taken breaks due to stressful times but I'm down almost 40 lbs over the past 2 years and aim to finish my last 20-30 in the next year or so. I have been wanting a more updated tracker, the Fitbit I have is older technology and doesn't have heart rate monitoring which helps with accuracy. But all of the new ones are watches and not particularly attractive.
> 
> I didn't love the Apple Watch bands but thought the Hermes versions would not be possible since they went to select stores only. Then they put them online yesterday and in 3 clicks I could buy one so I did. Etain Double Tour. If I like it, I'll get a sport band for working out too.
> 
> What I'm worried about is that I can't stack it with my CDCs as the watch is fairly wide on it's own. Do I wear this on my left hand where I normally wear my CDCs and fashion bracelets stacked and move them to my right? That seems like it would be challenging to get used to. You're not supposed to wear fitness watches on your dominant hand so it would defeat the accuracy purpose to wear it on my right. Since I'm planning to buy a Cartier Juste un Clou bracelet and a delicate Hermes CDC in white gold, should those get stacked on my left with the watch? I'm so confused and honestly this is why I haven't bought a fitness watch because I prefer my jewelry even if it's mostly CDCs and Celine bracelets and not fine jewelry. Should I just return it and keep on with my Fitbit system?
> 
> I know you stylish ladies wear watches and nice jewelry and I welcome opinions. I know we normally say, if you have to ask you probably know the answer but this is the kind of thing I wouldn't really figure out till I wore it a while and then I can't return.



Crazy blizzard! I have family out in the east coast so am keeping track. That will be a lot of exercise to shovel without a blower. Maybe you can borrow a neighbor's? 

Awesome on your weight loss!

I like the Apple Watch with the Etain band to match your Kelly. I like the double band too and think it would look great with white gold bracelets that you mention which would make it more elegant. If you wear it on the left wrist, how about trial run of wearing your CDC on your right wrist to see if it is comfortable before deciding? Or just wear it on right wrist. I am rarely without my Rolex watch and consider it functional jewelry.


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning cafe!
> 
> I am snowed in with likely a bunch of you guys too since this storm in the US is so big. Hope everyone is staying safe. Really wishing I had pushed DH to go get a snowblower over the summer. He loves to do research and was waiting to read reports and now another winter is upon us and we have a corner city lot which means half a city block of shoveling. I don't even think the neighborhood boys will be interested in shoveling this time, it's blowing around like crazy and looks like over a foot so far. We are definitely getting one after this winter even if it means I have to go pick it out! Oh, well at least its really good exercise and the temperature will be a little warmer tomorrow. It's not predicted to stop here till late today I think but I'm avoiding the news as it's non stop weather talk and I'm pretty sure we get that it's snowing out there!
> 
> I've already failed my shopping ban for the weekend, I ordered an Hermes Apple Watch. But now I'm having major doubts that I'll actually be able to wear it. I don't wear a watch but I do wear a Fitbit One clipped to the center of my bra. I've had it for years and it's very motivational with my weight loss goals. It's been slow going and I've taken breaks due to stressful times but I'm down almost 40 lbs over the past 2 years and aim to finish my last 20-30 in the next year or so. I have been wanting a more updated tracker, the Fitbit I have is older technology and doesn't have heart rate monitoring which helps with accuracy. But all of the new ones are watches and not particularly attractive.
> 
> I didn't love the Apple Watch bands but thought the Hermes versions would not be possible since they went to select stores only. Then they put them online yesterday and in 3 clicks I could buy one so I did. Etain Double Tour. If I like it, I'll get a sport band for working out too.
> 
> What I'm worried about is that I can't stack it with my CDCs as the watch is fairly wide on it's own. Do I wear this on my left hand where I normally wear my CDCs and fashion bracelets stacked and move them to my right? That seems like it would be challenging to get used to. You're not supposed to wear fitness watches on your dominant hand so it would defeat the accuracy purpose to wear it on my right. Since I'm planning to buy a Cartier Juste un Clou bracelet and a delicate Hermes CDC in white gold, should those get stacked on my left with the watch? I'm so confused and honestly this is why I haven't bought a fitness watch because I prefer my jewelry even if it's mostly CDCs and Celine bracelets and not fine jewelry. Should I just return it and keep on with my Fitbit system?
> 
> I know you stylish ladies wear watches and nice jewelry and I welcome opinions. I know we normally say, if you have to ask you probably know the answer but this is the kind of thing I wouldn't really figure out till I wore it a while and then I can't return.



MrsO, it might be a good idea to go to the apple store and get a full sales pitch on the watch before you wear it. I love the H version and was very excited about the idea of replacing  my ugly Fitbit but it won't work for me. Unless they've updated the system since I asked, the apple watch relies on your phone's GPS to record distance and steps. So you actually need to keep your iPhone on your body for it to be accurate. Since I plop my phone on a table at work and then run around like crazy all day, the watch wouldn't record any of it. I asked three separate Apple employees if I was understanding this correctly and they all confirmed it. It's hard to believe that a 99.00 Fitbit could work on its own but not the watch. I'm sure they must be fixing this in the future updates if they haven't already.


----------



## dharma

Morning cafe! Snow is everywhere but here I sit at the acupuncturist office waiting for DD to finish up. I was shoveling at 6 am, the snow was so deep the whippets couldn't go outside to take care of business. I managed to dig a path and relief area for them in my yard before taking on my front steps and sidewalk. When I return I'll have my garage drive way and the small street to tackle. That is usually done in a party atmosphere with the neighbors  so it will be fun and hard work. Great exercise though. Ah, DD is finished, I'll check In later!! Xo peace


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here's pictures from DC. I think we'll get 32 inches of snow in the end. It's still coming down hard.


----------



## Moirai

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's pictures from DC. I think we'll get 32 inches of snow in the end. It's still coming down hard.



Love the beautiful scenery, etoupebirkin!


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's pictures from DC. I think we'll get 32 inches of snow in the end. It's still coming down hard.



Beautiful EB!


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> MrsO, it might be a good idea to go to the apple store and get a full sales pitch on the watch before you wear it. I love the H version and was very excited about the idea of replacing  my ugly Fitbit but it won't work for me. Unless they've updated the system since I asked, the apple watch relies on your phone's GPS to record distance and steps. So you actually need to keep your iPhone on your body for it to be accurate. Since I plop my phone on a table at work and then run around like crazy all day, the watch wouldn't record any of it. I asked three separate Apple employees if I was understanding this correctly and they all confirmed it. It's hard to believe that a 99.00 Fitbit could work on its own but not the watch. I'm sure they must be fixing this in the future updates if they haven't already.



Hey Dharma!

I was just out there shoveling, we're so glad we did a full round on the sidewalks and driveway now. It'll be worth it when the next 18 inches falls!

I understand what you're saying but the watch can still record activity and steps based on heart rate and movement. Since you're familiar with the Fitbit app, it would still give me the calories and activity just not steps or distance but since I don't really use those as markers I think that would be ok for me. I don't go for long walks through the city etc without my phone and when I'm working on a job I keep my phone on me at all times just to track time and keep to our production schedule plus I get a million texts a day from the staff in different areas or on different jobs so I can't see being untethered from my phone much. It would be nice to have the schedule alarms buzz on my wrist actually since sometimes my phone is in a coat pocket or apron pocket and I can't hear it. 

I will keep researching, there's a ton of info on it now. I don't think it would replace my Fitbit completely and I love the sleep tracking feature so I'm still unsure. It won't arrive for a week so I have time to figure things out.

Stay safe and happy shoveling!!


----------



## Maedi

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's pictures from DC. I think we'll get 32 inches of snow in the end. It's still coming down hard.



Beautiful. Etoupebirkin. Thank you!


----------



## chaneljewel

I'm usually on the other chat but decided to expand myself to this one too.  The H Apple Watch is nice!   I thought about getting one but decided I have too many gadgets to keep up with now...lol.


----------



## marbella8

etoupebirkin said:


> MrsOwen, I think a vintage Kelly will be a far better purchase than the Chanel. It's more you and will hold its value better. My friend and consignor handles both Chanel and Hermes bags and she says Hermes are much higher quality.



First of all, wow re the snow. My aunt in Maryland just posted a similar picture, crazy! Good luck out there.

Second, ITAa, a vintage Kelly over a large-Chanel flap. I have quite a few large-Chanel flaps, purchased before vintage Kellys, and there is no comparison, in my opinion.


----------



## MSO13

Here's my little garage in PA buried in snow. We've been digging out again as another 8" fell overnight! 

Thanks for the comments on Chanel vs H, I have some time to think about things. 

On the watch subject I spent sometime looking at the different health and fitness apps and I'm kind of excited about it now. I'll share some photos when it arrives.


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> View attachment 3251303
> 
> 
> Here's my little garage in PA buried in snow. We've been digging out again as another 8" fell overnight!
> 
> Thanks for the comments on Chanel vs H, I have some time to think about things.
> 
> On the watch subject I spent sometime looking at the different health and fitness apps and I'm kind of excited about it now. I'll share some photos when it arrives.




MrsO I hope you have your Fitbit on while you are shoveling that snow!! You're burning serious calories!!!!! 
Beautiful pic!!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> View attachment 3251303
> 
> 
> Here's my little garage in PA buried in snow. We've been digging out again as another 8" fell overnight!
> 
> Thanks for the comments on Chanel vs H, I have some time to think about things.
> 
> On the watch subject I spent sometime looking at the different health and fitness apps and I'm kind of excited about it now. I'll share some photos when it arrives.




Ahhh! Love those stone Pennsylvania homes. Good luck with the shoveling. We got about 8 inches here which isn't a big deal to us at all. Except that's the end of seeing the grass until April at the earliest. 

Please do show us the fitness apps that you found Mrs O...when you have time.


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> MrsO I hope you have your Fitbit on while you are shoveling that snow!! You're burning serious calories!!!!!
> Beautiful pic!!



Yes I wear it constantly, it's not super accurate with those kind of activities but you can manually enter the time shoveling. I've racked up about 4 hours the past two days! 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ahhh! Love those stone Pennsylvania homes. Good luck with the shoveling. We got about 8 inches here which isn't a big deal to us at all. Except that's the end of seeing the grass until April at the earliest.
> 
> Please do show us the fitness apps that you found Mrs O...when you have time.



We love our house, the garage was so charming-it's part of why we wanted to the house. The rest of the year it looks like a quaint little cottage. This is the smallest part of the yard and I plan to tackle first once the inside is finished. I'm planning a 10 month cutting garden of some of my favorite flowers and foliage. 

The first app I really like is called "Lark" its a tracking/food/fitness app that's based on artificial intelligence. She has conversations instead of entering calories. So far, it's fascinating-like chatting with a girlfriend who is very motivational. I've spent the most time with this one. The responses come from a team of behavioral scientists, therapists and coaches but not in real time. It seems like it will work well with the Apple Watch but you don't need the watch to use the app. 

The other apps I'm looking at are sleep tracking and overall health analysis. I have a smart scale so that will integrate to the iPhone Health System. Almost all the apps are free so I'm downloading and taking a good look through them. I love the sleep analysis on my Fitbit so that's a feature I'm trying to keep without having to manage two trackers. I will share if I find any others that I think are interesting!


----------



## chaneljewel

How does the smart scale work?   Do you get on it like a regular scale?


----------



## MSO13

chaneljewel said:


> How does the smart scale work?   Do you get on it like a regular scale?



Yes, it's a Wifi connected scale. I have tried both the Fitbit Aria and the Withings and the Withings is better. You get on them normally, they have different features like BMI or fat %, all those delightful metrics  They also do thinks like indoor air quality, heart rate, weather report. 

It knows each person in the household based on the weight or you can select a person from a menu. It uploads the weight to different apps as you select. I love data and statistics so I love all these gadgets but I am trying not to put too much stock in my weight which moves very slowly. I see more changes in my body and fit of my clothes long before the number of the scale moves.


----------



## chaneljewel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yes, it's a Wifi connected scale. I have tried both the Fitbit Aria and the Withings and the Withings is better. You get on them normally, they have different features like BMI or fat %, all those delightful metrics  They also do thinks like indoor air quality, heart rate, weather report.
> 
> It knows each person in the household based on the weight or you can select a person from a menu. It uploads the weight to different apps as you select. I love data and statistics so I love all these gadgets but I am trying not to put too much stock in my weight which moves very slowly. I see more changes in my body and fit of my clothes long before the number of the scale moves.



Sounds interesting...might have to look for one.  Oh no, another gadget...lol.
I agree that the fit of clothes tells more about exercising than the scale.


----------



## dharma

Hi chaneljewel!  gorgeous scenery!

MrsO & eb, love the snow pics! 

Here is my friend's little dog with her "blizzard hair"  love this little dog so much I want to steal her! We used to have her twin, a 5lb shih tzu, our first child.


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yes, it's a Wifi connected scale. I have tried both the Fitbit Aria and the Withings and the Withings is better. You get on them normally, they have different features like BMI or fat %, all those delightful metrics  They also do thinks like indoor air quality, heart rate, weather report.
> 
> It knows each person in the household based on the weight or you can select a person from a menu. It uploads the weight to different apps as you select. I love data and statistics so I love all these gadgets but I am trying not to put too much stock in my weight which moves very slowly. I see more changes in my body and fit of my clothes long before the number of the scale moves.



You are brave. I don't think I want to know this information


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Hi chaneljewel!  gorgeous scenery!
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO & eb, love the snow pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my friend's little dog with her "blizzard hair"  love this little dog so much I want to steal her! We used to have her twin, a 5lb shih tzu, our first child.




Sooo cute!


----------



## Moirai

Welcome to Cafe, chaneljewel! 

MrsO, nice pic of your snow buried garage and yard. Those Apple watch apps sound pretty cool and useful. Thanks for the info.

dharma, your friend's dog is so adorable! 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Freckles1

dharma said:


> Hi chaneljewel!  gorgeous scenery!
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO & eb, love the snow pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my friend's little dog with her "blizzard hair"  love this little dog so much I want to steal her! We used to have her twin, a 5lb shih tzu, our first child.




Dharma that puppy is a doll!!!
Here is my Harry with his snow mustache 


We have Sally who is a shih tzu/poodle. Love those dogs!! But man, they like to escape!!


----------



## Jadeite

Hi ladies are u all surviving the cold ok? I keep seeing the news on massive snow ins and storms over the weekend. 
EB and MrsO, those pics are incredible ! 

By the way I have a really dumb question on shoveling snow...this coming from someone who never shoveled snow before... But when u shovel u just push the snow to the side and carve a pathway to somewhere right? And if snow dumps again u do it all over? Sounds like incredible muscle power? Any hot guys out there that get paid to do that? If yes any chance they shovel snow shirtless?  alright beat me up for the stupid questions but this is the time I miss Julide when it comes to hot shirtless guys...


----------



## Jadeite

MrsO I wear a misfit shine clipped to my bra and also a polar loop on my wrist both track my activities and sync to the iPhone. I no longer wear a watch. It's very competitive as almost everyone where I work wears a Fitbit or something.


----------



## Maedi

MrsOwen3 said:


> View attachment 3251303
> 
> 
> Here's my little garage in PA buried in snow. We've been digging out again as another 8" fell overnight!
> 
> Thanks for the comments on Chanel vs H, I have some time to think about things.
> 
> On the watch subject I spent sometime looking at the different health and fitness apps and I'm kind of excited about it now. I'll share some photos when it arrives.



This is a beautiful garage and charming garden. I just inspected my daffodils and hyacinths and saw some nice growth.


----------



## chaneljewel

What a precious dog, dharma...so glad I found you on this chat!   Hope all is well with you!   

It's so cold here that I put coats on my girls when I take them outside.  The two poodles weigh 3 1/2 and 4 1/2 pounds so I'm sure there's no fat to keep them warm although the one loves snow.  My pug will completely ignore me when I call her to go outside.  She reminds me of a kid who ignores you when you tell them to do something.  She even looks right at me as if to say, "I'm NOT going out in the cold."


----------



## Kyokei

I have been stuck in the snow as well....

Hope everyone is doing okay and making it through the storm.


----------



## Mindi B

Jadeite, not a dumb question at all--you've never had to deal with snow!  When you shovel you basically have to bend down, take as much snow onto the shovel head as you can by "scooping" it off the ground, and then lift it and deposit it where you want it.  Depending on how wet and heavy the snow is, this is extremely hard on the body--the lifting and twisting to dump the snow off the shovel wreaks havoc on the back and the whole exercise is exhausting.  A high percentage of the lives lost in the recent US East Coast blizzard were due to heart attacks that occurred while the person was shoveling.  Even people without a history of cardiac problems can be affected.  Last year my DH ended up in the emergency room because he so badly injured his back muscles while shoveling that he couldn't walk.  So it is, or at least can be, a Big Deal!
Oh, these winter dog photos.  Simply scrumptious!  Blizzard hair!


----------



## Moirai

Freckles, Harry is a cutie! Look at those big beautiful brown eyes.

Jadeite, unfortunately the hot guys shoveling the snow are covered up like abominable snowmen! Yes, shoveling snow requires plenty of physical exertion and technique. Thank goodness for snow blowers.


----------



## chaneljewel

Moirai said:


> Freckles, Harry is a cutie! Look at those big beautiful brown eyes.
> 
> Jadeite, unfortunately the hot guys shoveling the snow are covered up like abominable snowmen! Yes, shoveling snow requires plenty of physical exertion and technique. Thank goodness for snow blowers.



Agree that snow blowers are great!!


----------



## Freckles1

Moirai said:


> Freckles, Harry is a cutie! Look at those big beautiful brown eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Jadeite, unfortunately the hot guys shoveling the snow are covered up like abominable snowmen! Yes, shoveling snow requires plenty of physical exertion and technique. Thank goodness for snow blowers.




Thanks Moirai!! We say Harry has "human eyes"haha
Eye candy would nice  even with a snow blower ;0


----------



## katekluet

Harry is so darling....


----------



## Freckles1

katekluet said:


> Harry is so darling....




Thanks Kate!!! He is definitely a lover not a fighter!!!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe, 

I didn't quite get buried under a snow drift but I have been busy trying to get my normal work done while the roads are terrible and having to dig out at my office too. I've had enough shoveling for a while 

For a nice surprise yesterday after making it to the office my Hermes Apple Watch arrived along with the extra sport band so I can workout. I figured I probably shouldn't work out with a Swift strap! 

I'll post some pics later today! It's very cool, not quite as intuitive as other Apple products but I think it will be useful. I'll update as I get used to it. 

Oh and the packaging, perfect blend of H and Apple!


----------



## MSO13

PS the dogs are so cute! I wish the cats got excited about snow but they just curl up on the heater


----------



## chaneljewel

Harry looks like my son's dog!  What a cutie!


----------



## Freckles1

chaneljewel said:


> Harry looks like my son's dog!  What a cutie!




He is a bichon/poodle mix. I think we are going to Paris the end of May. We keep telling Harry he needs to come with us to visit his motherland!!! Haha


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> He is a bichon/poodle mix. I think we are going to Paris the end of May. We keep telling Harry he needs to come with us to visit his motherland!!! Haha



too cute, he looks like he could sport a beret in that jauntily French way!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

Here's a pic of my Etain Watch, I'm totally in love. I've used my phone way less today and moved a lot more just to gain "points" in the fitness app. 

Hope everyone had a great day! I did because I didn't have to shovel at all!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Here's a pic of my Etain Watch, I'm totally in love. I've used my phone way less today and moved a lot more just to gain "points" in the fitness app.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day! I did because I didn't have to shovel at all!



Beautiful watch!  Wear it in the best of  health and joy.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of my Etain Watch, I'm totally in love. I've used my phone way less today and moved a lot more just to gain "points" in the fitness app.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day! I did because I didn't have to shovel at all!




Looks great! Enjoy it and keep us posted.


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Here's a pic of my Etain Watch, I'm totally in love. I've used my phone way less today and moved a lot more just to gain "points" in the fitness app.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day! I did because I didn't have to shovel at all!



It's really beautiful!!!  

Wear it in the best of health!!!


----------



## meridian

Hi All ,

I've been a lurker on the forum for way too long.  I've just started reading the cafe thread and you all seem like such a warm, fun-loving group. I live in a small town in the South and I have seen one Hermes bag in my 8 years of living here.  I've never seen the woman carrying that bag again so I'm pretty sure she was a visitor.  It's nice to connect with others with a common love of Hermes. I look forward to chatting with you.


----------



## EmileH

meridian said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I've been a lurker on the forum for way too long.  I've just started reading the cafe thread and you all seem like such a warm, fun-loving group. I live in a small town in the South and I have seen one Hermes bag in my 8 years of living here.  I've never seen the woman carrying that bag again so I'm pretty sure she was a visitor.  It's nice to connect with others with a common love of Hermes. I look forward to chatting with you.




Hi. Welcome. Love your new Apple Watch.


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> Beautiful watch!  Wear it in the best of  health and joy.







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Looks great! Enjoy it and keep us posted.







etoupebirkin said:


> It's really beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wear it in the best of health!!!




Thanks ladies! I will let you know how it's going!!


----------



## MSO13

meridian said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I've been a lurker on the forum for way too long.  I've just started reading the cafe thread and you all seem like such a warm, fun-loving group. I live in a small town in the South and I have seen one Hermes bag in my 8 years of living here.  I've never seen the woman carrying that bag again so I'm pretty sure she was a visitor.  It's nice to connect with others with a common love of Hermes. I look forward to chatting with you.




hi Meridian! Welcome to the Cafe, this is a great group of ladies. We keep it light and fun but we can all be very enabling too! 

While there's lots of H in my city, my friends and peers are more into contemporary brands so I'm very happy to have the forum of understanding ladies!


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of my Etain Watch, I'm totally in love. I've used my phone way less today and moved a lot more just to gain "points" in the fitness app.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day! I did because I didn't have to shovel at all!




MrsO I really really like this!!! What color is this strap?  
Thanks for being complimentary of Harry. I will pass the sentiment along. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Oui oui


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> He is a bichon/poodle mix. I think we are going to Paris the end of May. We keep telling Harry he needs to come with us to visit his motherland!!! Haha





MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> Here's a pic of my Etain Watch, I'm totally in love. I've used my phone way less today and moved a lot more just to gain "points" in the fitness app.
> Hope everyone had a great day! I did because I didn't have to shovel at all!





meridian said:


> Hi All ,
> I've been a lurker on the forum for way too long.  I've just started reading the cafe thread and you all seem like such a warm, fun-loving group. I live in a small town in the South and I have seen one Hermes bag in my 8 years of living here.  I've never seen the woman carrying that bag again so I'm pretty sure she was a visitor.  It's nice to connect with others with a common love of Hermes. I look forward to chatting with you.



Freckles, Harry in a french cap is too funny! 

MrsO, the watch looks fabulous on you. And matches your K, yeah!

Meridian, welcome to the Cafe! Your watch looks great on you too. I love how H offers variety of bands.


----------



## Freckles1

meridian said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I've been a lurker on the forum for way too long.  I've just started reading the cafe thread and you all seem like such a warm, fun-loving group. I live in a small town in the South and I have seen one Hermes bag in my 8 years of living here.  I've never seen the woman carrying that bag again so I'm pretty sure she was a visitor.  It's nice to connect with others with a common love of Hermes. I look forward to chatting with you.




Welcome meridian!!!
The cafe is full of wonderful women who I call my dear friends!! Please come hang out with us!! Someone is always around to share a laugh with or share a tear! And we always love to see beautiful H goodies and other goodies as well!!!


----------



## Pirula

Freckles1 said:


> MrsO I really really like this!!! What color is this strap?
> Thanks for being complimentary of Harry. I will pass the sentiment along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254489
> 
> Oui oui




OMG!  [emoji43]

Don't mind me.  I just died of cuteness.  

Puppeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

PS:  welcome Meridien!!!


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> MrsO I really really like this!!! What color is this strap?
> Thanks for being complimentary of Harry. I will pass the sentiment along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254489
> 
> Oui oui




Thanks Freckles or merci to Harry, it's Etain in swift. Will take a pic with my Kelly on her next outing. Have to wait till more of the snow and salt are gone!


----------



## meridian

Thanks for the welcome all!  MrsOwen3 - after seeing your pics of your watch I SERIOUSLY thought about ordering etain and returning the fauve.  Looks really great with your skin tone and will be a knockout when you wear it with your bag.

I was worried about battery drainage on the watch but I've been wearing it for a couple of hours now and battery life is still at 98%.

Good luck to all you all dealing with the snow.  Are things thawing nicely now?  Any problems with ice and driving?  We never get much snow down here but the ice is what makes things dangerous.


----------



## MSO13

meridian said:


> Thanks for the welcome all!  MrsOwen3 - after seeing your pics of your watch I SERIOUSLY thought about ordering etain and returning the fauve.  Looks really great with your skin tone and will be a knockout when you wear it with your bag.
> 
> I was worried about battery drainage on the watch but I've been wearing it for a couple of hours now and battery life is still at 98%.
> 
> Good luck to all you all dealing with the snow.  Are things thawing nicely now?  Any problems with ice and driving?  We never get much snow down here but the ice is what makes things dangerous.




Aw thanks, if it makes you feel better I thought the same when I saw your pic of the fauve! I ordered a natural with white stitching from Lucrin, it won't be Barenia though! 

I was worried about the battery but pleasantly surprised at how it did, hope you're enjoying it so far. 

The snow is piled up on all the street corners and parking is a mess but the roads are clear, ice is much more scary especially in the South where folks aren't very experienced with driving in weather.


----------



## Kyokei

Hello all. Just thought I'd stop by to see how everyone is doing. Things are pretty busy here so my visits might be sporadic for the next two weeks or so, but after that I should be on more regularly again.

I hope everyone is well and that everyone who experienced the snowstorm is safe.


----------



## littleting

Kyokei said:


> Hello all. Just thought I'd stop by to see how everyone is doing. Things are pretty busy here so my visits might be sporadic for the next two weeks or so, but after that I should be on more regularly again.
> 
> I hope everyone is well and that everyone who experienced the snowstorm is safe.


Hello, Kyokei. I don't post much, but probably will post more as time goes on. For me at least, after last year's storms, this just didn't seem as awful. I still can't wait until the Spring though. I don't even enjoy carrying handbags in such weather.


----------



## EmileH

Well cafe, I think it's finally happening. I'm feeling satiated with scarves. I am still waiting to see the large silks and moussies this season but I think I'm done with collecting old designs and fewer and fewer current designs are appealing to me. Yay!!!

And I'm done wth bags for now although I'm going back to Paris in April and if they had a cute colorful picotin I would certainly not turn it down. [emoji4] but no more Kelly's or Birkins. 

With those things out of the way I was able to get the next item on my fine jewelry wishlist- the Cartier trinity earrings. Here they are. They are so very versatile.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well cafe, I think it's finally happening. I'm feeling satiated with scarves. I am still waiting to see the large silks and moussies this season but I think I'm done with collecting old designs and fewer and fewer current designs are appealing to me. Yay!!!
> 
> And I'm done wth bags for now although I'm going back to Paris in April and if they had a cute colorful picotin I would certainly not turn it down. [emoji4] but no more Kelly's or Birkins.
> 
> With those things out of the way I was able to get the next item on my fine jewelry wishlist- the Cartier trinity earrings. Here they are. They are so very versatile.
> 
> View attachment 3255197




Congratulations!
Your earrings are classic & beautiful (like Hermes!)
They will look terrific with your H's!
I have Cartier jewelry I wear every day.

Another inspiration from you to me to enjoy what I own!
I don't have a Birkin yet
Did not think it was "me"
Thanks to you & all the great posts on tpf, I'm thinking a new  direction [emoji4]


----------



## chaneljewel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well cafe, I think it's finally happening. I'm feeling satiated with scarves. I am still waiting to see the large silks and moussies this season but I think I'm done with collecting old designs and fewer and fewer current designs are appealing to me. Yay!!!
> 
> And I'm done wth bags for now although I'm going back to Paris in April and if they had a cute colorful picotin I would certainly not turn it down. [emoji4] but no more Kelly's or Birkins.
> 
> With those things out of the way I was able to get the next item on my fine jewelry wishlist- the Cartier trinity earrings. Here they are. They are so very versatile.
> 
> View attachment 3255197



Pretty!


----------



## chaneljewel

Your watch is nice MrsO!  Really like the band color!

Welcome meridian!


----------



## EmileH

chaneljewel said:


> Pretty!




Thank you. 



Keren16 said:


> Congratulations!
> Your earrings are classic & beautiful (like Hermes!)
> They will look terrific with your H's!
> I have Cartier jewelry I wear every day.
> 
> Another inspiration from you to me to enjoy what I own!
> I don't have a Birkin yet
> Did not think it was "me"
> Thanks to you & all the great posts on tpf, I'm thinking a new  direction [emoji4]




I'm glad to be in good company with the Cartier. The bangle is next on my list. I'll have to wait for my summer bonus. I'm definitely trying to prioritize my purchases to have a nice wardrobe of accessories that I actually use.

If the birkin isn't you get what speaks to your heart instead. There are so many nice bag types. I just admire the leather and the craftsmanship which can be found in all of the bags. Which one do you think would best suit your style?


----------



## Jadeite

Hey MrsO, nice watch. Now scoring points is going to be a new obsession.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well cafe, I think it's finally happening. I'm feeling satiated with scarves. I am still waiting to see the large silks and moussies this season but I think I'm done with collecting old designs and fewer and fewer current designs are appealing to me. Yay!!!
> 
> And I'm done wth bags for now although I'm going back to Paris in April and if they had a cute colorful picotin I would certainly not turn it down. [emoji4] but no more Kelly's or Birkins.
> 
> With those things out of the way I was able to get the next item on my fine jewelry wishlist- the Cartier trinity earrings. Here they are. They are so very versatile.
> 
> View attachment 3255197



Congrats PP! These are beautiful. 

I'm right there with you on, let's call it Contentment Island shall we? There's nothing I need and while I'll probably always want things, eyes on the prize and all that. A vintage Kelly for summer and my Cartier for my birthday are going to be my focus but if neither happens on schedule, I'll be ok with that. 



chaneljewel said:


> Your watch is nice MrsO!  Really like the band color!
> 
> Welcome meridian!



Thanks Chaneljewel! my only Kelly is in Etain to match it! 




Jadeite said:


> Hey MrsO, nice watch. Now scoring points is going to be a new obsession.



Thanks Jadeite, I'm actually glad I got it as somehow having it on my wrist is making me more aware that I need to move more!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Congrats PP! These are beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right there with you on, let's call it Contentment Island shall we? There's nothing I need and while I'll probably always want things, eyes on the prize and all that. A vintage Kelly for summer and my Cartier for my birthday are going to be my focus but if neither happens on schedule, I'll be ok with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Chaneljewel! my only Kelly is in Etain to match it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jadeite, I'm actually glad I got it as somehow having it on my wrist is making me more aware that I need to move more!




I love it! Contentment Island. Perfect! 

I'm sure you will get the items on your wishlist. And your beautiful home renovations as well.

I was interested in the Apple Watch when it first came out but I convinced myself that I didn't need it. You are rapidly changing my mind. It's so great that it's motivating you.


----------



## Kyokei

Does anyone have that recipe to get the stains out of silk scarves again? Something got on one of mine, a white one of course, and I am very upset.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Does anyone have that recipe to get the stains out of silk scarves again? Something got on one of mine, a white one of course, and I am very upset.




For an oil stain I have used baby powder to absorb the stain. It worked beautifully. Pirula likes a little bit of dawn.


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Does anyone have that recipe to get the stains out of silk scarves again? Something got on one of mine, a white one of course, and I am very upset.




Okay.  Don't panic.  I did and it's unnecessary.  Same story:  oil splatter, naturally on the white parts.  &#128580;

PbP used baby powder successfully on an older stain.  I'm not patient enough.  Or at least wasn't the first time when panic hit.

Oil hates Dawn.  It just does.  Think darling little animals being degreased after oils spills.

Spot clean:  Minute amount of Dawn on a moistened WHITE cloth.    Rub rub rub.   Rinse the spot.  Don't be afraid.   Gently press between to dry, clean cloths.   Hang to dry.  Check.  Repeat as needed.   For me, it worked the first time.  Good as new!  And it was an ugly, oily, brown balsamic vinaigrette stain[emoji15].

These beauties are tougher than they look.


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> Does anyone have that recipe to get the stains out of silk scarves again? Something got on one of mine, a white one of course, and I am very upset.




One part Dawn to two parts hydrogen peroxide, mix fresh each time and apply to spots-don't freak out at the blue. Let sit, rinse with cold water, press between two clean towels and repeat as needed. 

They are as everyone has said, much more durable then they appear! Try to relax and don't rush it. It took me three days to clean my ivory cashmere shawl of red wine.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> For an oil stain I have used baby powder to absorb the stain. It worked beautifully. Pirula likes a little bit of dawn.





Pirula said:


> Okay.  Don't panic.  I did and it's unnecessary.  Same story:  oil splatter, naturally on the white parts.  &#128580;
> 
> PbP used baby powder successfully on an older stain.  I'm not patient enough.  Or at least wasn't the first time when panic hit.
> 
> Oil hates Dawn.  It just does.  Think darling little animals being degreased after oils spills.
> 
> Spot clean:  Minute amount of Dawn on a moistened WHITE cloth.    Rub rub rub.   Rinse the spot.  Don't be afraid.   Gently press between to dry, clean cloths.   Hang to dry.  Check.  Repeat as needed.   For me, it worked the first time.  Good as new!  And it was an ugly, oily, brown balsamic vinaigrette stain[emoji15].
> 
> These beauties are tougher than they look.





MrsOwen3 said:


> One part Dawn to two parts hydrogen peroxide, mix fresh each time and apply to spots-don't freak out at the blue. Let sit, rinse with cold water, press between two clean towels and repeat as needed.
> 
> They are as everyone has said, much more durable then they appear! Try to relax and don't rush it. It took me three days to clean my ivory cashmere shawl of red wine.



Thank you all so much. I panicked but remembered discussing this with you all earlier on the thread. I am letting it sit in the baby powder overnight and I ran to the store and bought Dawn. If the powder doesn't work, I'm trying the Dawn tomorrow.

Thank you all once again. With any luck the stain will come out.


----------



## Kyokei

How is everyone doing today? I think I am getting sick... I hope not, because these next two weeks are rather important and I can't afford to lose time or be unwell. I'm hoping it is just an off day, but I've felt awful all day.



littleting said:


> Hello, Kyokei. I don't post much, but probably will post more as time goes on. For me at least, after last year's storms, this just didn't seem as awful. I still can't wait until the Spring though. I don't even enjoy carrying handbags in such weather.



Nice to meet you and hope to see you around the cafe more! I also hate carrying my bags or wearing good shoes, my H scarves, and nice clothes in the bad weather....



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well cafe, I think it's finally happening. I'm feeling satiated with scarves. I am still waiting to see the large silks and moussies this season but I think I'm done with collecting old designs and fewer and fewer current designs are appealing to me. Yay!!!
> 
> And I'm done wth bags for now although I'm going back to Paris in April and if they had a cute colorful picotin I would certainly not turn it down. [emoji4] but no more Kelly's or Birkins.
> 
> With those things out of the way I was able to get the next item on my fine jewelry wishlist- the Cartier trinity earrings. Here they are. They are so very versatile.
> 
> View attachment 3255197



Congratulations on the new Cartier earrings! And for being satisfied with scarves and B/Ks. As someone still very new to H, I can't imagine the feeling of being done! A colorful Picotin would be very beautiful.

Though I think I am done with non H bags for now myself unless something really special comes my way.


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> How is everyone doing today? I think I am getting sick... I hope not, because these next two weeks are rather important and I can't afford to lose time or be unwell. I'm hoping it is just an off day, but I've felt awful all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to meet you and hope to see you around the cafe more! I also hate carrying my bags or wearing good shoes, my H scarves, and nice clothes in the bad weather....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the new Cartier earrings! And for being satisfied with scarves and B/Ks. As someone still very new to H, I can't imagine the feeling of being done! A colorful Picotin would be very beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Though I think I am done with non H bags for now myself unless something really special comes my way.




Oh Kyokei, feel better.   That getting sick thing sucks.  Ugh.

I'm off to pay a quick visit to my Dad this weekend.


----------



## Kyokei

Pirula said:


> Oh Kyokei, feel better.   That getting sick thing sucks.  Ugh.
> 
> I'm off to pay a quick visit to my Dad this weekend.



Thank you, Pirula. I'm really hoping it's just an off day and not the sign of a coming sickness....

How is your dad doing, Pirula? I hope your visit goes very well.


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Thank you, Pirula. I'm really hoping it's just an off day and not the sign of a coming sickness....
> 
> 
> 
> How is your dad doing, Pirula? I hope your visit goes very well.




You're so sweet to ask!  He's doing very well thank you.  He's doing his quarterly doctor visits tomorrow so hopefully I'll hear that he continues to outlive us all.  [emoji4]

I hope your father continues to improve.


----------



## Kyokei

Pirula said:


> You're so sweet to ask!  He's doing very well thank you.  He's doing his quarterly doctor visits tomorrow so hopefully I'll hear that he continues to outlive us all.  [emoji4]
> 
> I hope your father continues to improve.



Hope that you get great news at his doctor visit tomorrow. I will keep him in my thoughts.  Feel free to message me if you ever need to talk.

And thank you, Pirula!


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> How is everyone doing today? I think I am getting sick... I hope not, because these next two weeks are rather important and I can't afford to lose time or be unwell. I'm hoping it is just an off day, but I've felt awful all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to meet you and hope to see you around the cafe more! I also hate carrying my bags or wearing good shoes, my H scarves, and nice clothes in the bad weather....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the new Cartier earrings! And for being satisfied with scarves and B/Ks. As someone still very new to H, I can't imagine the feeling of being done! A colorful Picotin would be very beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Though I think I am done with non H bags for now myself unless something really special comes my way.




Kyokei I hope you feel better [emoji502] 
It stinks to be sick!!!!  Hot broth, salt water gargle and sleep! And no wine for you!! Although I know wine is a big part of your job!! Tiny sips!!! Or hot Wassel!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

PP the earrings are gorgeous!!!! Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> Kyokei I hope you feel better [emoji502]
> It stinks to be sick!!!!  Hot broth, salt water gargle and sleep! And no wine for you!! Although I know wine is a big part of your job!! Tiny sips!!! Or hot Wassel!!!!



Wine is about the last thing I want right now (never thought I'd say that, but...!).

Thankfully it isn't a big part of my current job but one I am transitioning into. The bad thing is I have my next level of certification exam in less than two weeks....... I need to pass this to continue on.

I should have known something was off when I was needing more sleep than usual the past few days and coming home every day feeling exhausted. I am going to try to push through tomorrow and hopefully have some downtime on the weekend. Though I was originally hoping to get a lot of work done.


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Hope that you get great news at his doctor visit tomorrow. I will keep him in my thoughts.  Feel free to message me if you ever need to talk.
> 
> 
> 
> And thank you, Pirula!




You're so kind.  I will, thank you.

Absolutely push through tomorrow and rest this weekend.  And do not underestimate Jewish penicillin: chicken soup!  That stuff WORKS.

Salt water gargles are also primo.

As a last resort, if Saturday night rolls around and you still feel like crap, my Cuban grandmother's "cure":  rum.  A lot of it, the darker the better, about 1/3 of a mug.  [emoji15]. Boiling water.  Half a lemon, and enough honey to make the nasty thing somewhat palatable.   Then get under the covers.  You will sweat like you're in a hot house and sleep like a baby.  I cannot explain this, but when you're looking at bronchitis, or some other sore throaty/body achy thing, it works, it really does.

But hopefully it won't get that far.  [emoji3]


----------



## Moirai

Hi all!

Kyokei, I'm sure between baby powder and Dawn, your scarf will look perfect. Sorry that you are under the weather. Drink lots of fluids to stay hydrated and vitamins. Feel better!

PbP, beautiful earrings! It's really nice to get to a point of satisfaction and move on to the next agenda. I'm looking forward to seeing your future jewelry acquisitions.

Littleting, welcome to the Cafe!

Pirula, best wishes for your dad's doctor's appointment.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to be in good company with the Cartier. The bangle is next on my list. I'll have to wait for my summer bonus. I'm definitely trying to prioritize my purchases to have a nice wardrobe of accessories that I actually use.
> 
> If the birkin isn't you get what speaks to your heart instead. There are so many nice bag types. I just admire the leather and the craftsmanship which can be found in all of the bags. Which one do you think would best suit your style?




You will love your Cartier!
They incorporate easily into your wardrobe.
The bangle is great!

My first Cartier (a while ago) was a Tank Louis Cartier.
I don't wear anymore.  It is a memory of their history .
Then others
I wear now a Panther bracelet & wedding ring, instead of traditional ones, & a simple Lanier on my right, in addition to my other, not Cartier jewelry.

Cartier is so classic!
Their collections are artistic.
I prefer simple, clean lines
I hope you enjoy yours & add 

I am liking the Birkin a lot more since I've seen posts on tpf 
For a while it seemed overstated
Now I see the beauty of the bag.

Many words from me!
Still remember & love the red CSGM you posted a while ago[emoji173]&#65039;

Please post more of your beautiful treasures!


----------



## Kyokei

Pirula said:


> You're so kind.  I will, thank you.
> 
> Absolutely push through tomorrow and rest this weekend.  And do not underestimate Jewish penicillin: chicken soup!  That stuff WORKS.
> 
> Salt water gargles are also primo.
> 
> As a last resort, if Saturday night rolls around and you still feel like crap, my Cuban grandmother's "cure":  rum.  A lot of it, the darker the better, about 1/3 of a mug.  [emoji15]. Boiling water.  Half a lemon, and enough honey to make the nasty thing somewhat palatable.   Then get under the covers.  You will sweat like you're in a hot house and sleep like a baby.  I cannot explain this, but when you're looking at bronchitis, or some other sore throaty/body achy thing, it works, it really does.
> 
> But hopefully it won't get that far.  [emoji3]



Thank you very much for those hints! I have been drinking a lot of tea. I might try to eat some pho broth tomorrow as that can sometimes make me feel a little better, even if only temporarily.



Moirai said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Kyokei, I'm sure between baby powder and Dawn, your scarf will look perfect. Sorry that you are under the weather. Drink lots of fluids to stay hydrated and vitamins. Feel better!
> 
> PbP, beautiful earrings! It's really nice to get to a point of satisfaction and move on to the next agenda. I'm looking forward to seeing your future jewelry acquisitions.
> 
> Littleting, welcome to the Cafe!
> 
> Pirula, best wishes for your dad's doctor's appointment.



Thank you, Moirai! I'm hoping it is just a false alarm and I wake up tomorrow feeling 100% better.


----------



## meridian

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well cafe, I think it's finally happening. I'm feeling satiated with scarves. I am still waiting to see the large silks and moussies this season but I think I'm done with collecting old designs and fewer and fewer current designs are appealing to me. Yay!!!
> 
> And I'm done wth bags for now although I'm going back to Paris in April and if they had a cute colorful picotin I would certainly not turn it down. [emoji4] but no more Kelly's or Birkins.
> 
> With those things out of the way I was able to get the next item on my fine jewelry wishlist- the Cartier trinity earrings. Here they are. They are so very versatile.
> 
> View attachment 3255197



Very nice earrings. I think Trinity pieces can go with so much and can be dressed up or down nicely.


----------



## littleting

Pirula said:


> You're so kind.  I will, thank you.
> 
> Absolutely push through tomorrow and rest this weekend.  And do not underestimate Jewish penicillin: chicken soup!  That stuff WORKS.
> 
> Salt water gargles are also primo.
> 
> As a last resort, if Saturday night rolls around and you still feel like crap, my Cuban grandmother's "cure":  rum.  A lot of it, the darker the better, about 1/3 of a mug.  [emoji15]. Boiling water.  Half a lemon, and enough honey to make the nasty thing somewhat palatable.   Then get under the covers.  You will sweat like you're in a hot house and sleep like a baby.  I cannot explain this, but when you're looking at bronchitis, or some other sore throaty/body achy thing, it works, it really does.
> 
> But hopefully it won't get that far.  [emoji3]


Thank you, Kyokei. I'm sorry you feel so terrible and hope you feel better soon. Remarkably, Pirula's rum recipe will probably work. A friend's mom used to make a similar concoction for me using whiskey and it always helped.

It's far too early in my relationship with H to be satiated with anything right now  I feel some of the designs so beautifully marries fantasy with reality that I think of the world more as I want it to be than as it is. Yet, I'm also not trying to rush to own all the things I want. Thinking about it and curating a collection is half the fun. 

I hadn't realized just how active this community is. It makes me happy to have finally signed up.


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> You will love your Cartier!
> They incorporate easily into your wardrobe.
> The bangle is great!
> 
> My first Cartier (a while ago) was a Tank Louis Cartier.
> I don't wear anymore.  It is a memory of their history .
> Then others
> I wear now a Panther bracelet & wedding ring, instead of traditional ones, & a simple Lanier on my right, in addition to my other, not Cartier jewelry.
> 
> Cartier is so classic!
> Their collections are artistic.
> I prefer simple, clean lines
> I hope you enjoy yours & add
> 
> I am liking the Birkin a lot more since I've seen posts on tpf
> For a while it seemed overstated
> Now I see the beauty of the bag.
> 
> Many words from me!
> Still remember & love the red CSGM you posted a while ago[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Please post more of your beautiful treasures!




Thank you for your kind words. I would love to see a photo of your panther jewelry. You must wear that Cartier tank. It's the perfect watch. I have a tank solo that DH purchased for me and also a few watches that were my FIL's from the 1950s including a tank Louis and a Piaget. I love the sense of history. Which is why I'm trying to resist an Apple Watch.

Birkins can definitely appear overstated. I am a student of French dressing- not haute couture but the way French women really dress. You will never see them with a bright color birkin or twillies or charms. So my personal taste leans toward neutral colors for birkins and no adornment. They unfortunately have become noticeable enough on their own. When worn in this way I think they evoke the history and craftsmanship of the brand. I suspect that's what you are going for as well. 

I do have a few simple hand made charms from a dear friend so you will sometimes see them on my bags. And I do love the Hermes colors so I might look for a colorful little picotin for summer.


----------



## Mindi B

Kyokei, hope you woke feeling better today--but if not, you have gotten good advice here.  There is actual scientific evidence in support of hot fluids, vitamin C, honey, and zinc (by mouth)--all can shorten the length of a viral illness and/or help to manage the symptoms.  Give yourself permission to get lots of rest this weekend, too, and give your body the extra downtime it needs to muster its defenses.  Sending healthy thoughts your way!
Belatedly, MrsO, that Apple/Hermes watch looks great and sounds both fun and motivating.  You are enabling several of us on this thread, darn it!


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei, I hope you feel better. How is the spot? Shake off the powder then wipe off any residual with a soft cloth.


----------



## Mindi B

It is nice to read comments here about people feeling content with their current "stuff" and giving themselves space to evaluate their wants and needs in a rational, thoughtful manner.  The pull of the new and the next can be never-ending and psychologically exhausting, and ultimately (IMO) does not lead to actual increases in happiness.  Sometimes, in fact, quite the opposite.  So I find it inspiring to hear stories of people stepping back and enjoying what they already have, and of planning future purchases with calm appreciation.


----------



## AnaTeresa

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well cafe, I think it's finally happening. I'm feeling satiated with scarves. I am still waiting to see the large silks and moussies this season but I think I'm done with collecting old designs and fewer and fewer current designs are appealing to me. Yay!!!
> 
> And I'm done wth bags for now although I'm going back to Paris in April and if they had a cute colorful picotin I would certainly not turn it down. [emoji4] but no more Kelly's or Birkins.
> 
> With those things out of the way I was able to get the next item on my fine jewelry wishlist- the Cartier trinity earrings. Here they are. They are so very versatile.
> 
> View attachment 3255197



Congrats! I have always loved the trinity earrings. You will be able to wear them with everything!


----------



## meridian

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi. Welcome. Love your new Apple Watch.





MrsOwen3 said:


> hi Meridian! Welcome to the Cafe, this is a great group of ladies. We keep it light and fun but we can all be very enabling too!
> 
> While there's lots of H in my city, my friends and peers are more into contemporary brands so I'm very happy to have the forum of understanding ladies!





Moirai said:


> Freckles, Harry in a french cap is too funny!
> 
> MrsO, the watch looks fabulous on you. And matches your K, yeah!
> 
> Meridian, welcome to the Cafe! Your watch looks great on you too. I love how H offers variety of bands.





Freckles1 said:


> Welcome meridian!!!
> The cafe is full of wonderful women who I call my dear friends!! Please come hang out with us!! Someone is always around to share a laugh with or share a tear! And we always love to see beautiful H goodies and other goodies as well!!!





Pirula said:


> OMG!  [emoji43]
> 
> Don't mind me.  I just died of cuteness.
> 
> Puppeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> PS:  welcome Meridien!!!





chaneljewel said:


> Your watch is nice MrsO!  Really like the band color!
> 
> Welcome meridian!



Thank you again to all for the welcome.  Kyokei, hope you're feeling better today. How are things with your scarf?  Hopefully the stain is coming out.

Today's a day off for me so I got a chance to sleep in.  WooHoo!  Errands and returns and service people coming to the house and then the weekend is full of kids' basketball.  What do you all have planned for the weekend?


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Kyokei, hope you woke feeling better today--but if not, you have gotten good advice here.  There is actual scientific evidence in support of hot fluids, vitamin C, honey, and zinc (by mouth)--all can shorten the length of a viral illness and/or help to manage the symptoms.  Give yourself permission to get lots of rest this weekend, too, and give your body the extra downtime it needs to muster its defenses.  Sending healthy thoughts your way!
> Belatedly, MrsO, that Apple/Hermes watch looks great and sounds both fun and motivating.  You are enabling several of us on this thread, darn it!



Thanks Mindi, I'm super happy with it! 

It alerts me to get up from my desk every hour and I'm taking that few minutes to play with the Mini Shop Kitty so he's enjoying it as well! I think having it on my wrist vs the Fitbit on my bra is just making me hyper aware of how much I don't move when I have a lot of desk work to do. Perhaps the obsession will wear off a little but I am glad I made the quick purchase this time. I'm down 1# this week and feeling good. 

I am super content with my collection. I recently had to update receipt files and the spreadsheet I keep for insurance purposes and that made me take a look at what I "need" so until I shrink my @ss significantly and need smaller pants, I'm good for a long time! Bags and scarves always fit so perhaps that's why I went a little bonkers for a while but now I'm looking forward to saving up for my dream items this year.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!

How's everyone today? 

Kyokei, did the stain treatment work? 

Pocketbook, did you wear your new earrings today? Do you love them?

Meridian, sounds like a busy day "off". I have those too but this weekend I'm going to workout, run errands, attempt to leave Sephora only having bought the single item (brush cleanser) that I need without grabbing 6 other items and for the most part chill and watch some movies we've been waiting to come on On Demand. DH gets picky about movies so I'm not sure what we're seeing yet. 

Keren, I felt the same way about the Birkin when I joined here. The K seemed much more me but then through the wonder of tPF I found that I really liked the HAC and got a vintage one in Natural Chamonix. It's absolutely a wonderful bag but I'm not ever going to carry a pop color B, it's just not me. I wear and love neutrals.  I also learned that the 32cm HAC is perfect for me but the 35B feels too unwieldy on me, though I'm not petite. I'm hoping to add a smooth leather 30B at some point next year, my SM is trying to determine what leather I can request this in since Box is almost unattainable. I think there's room in every collection for B and K but you have to LOVE them, especially at the prices of new bags now! tPF can convince you that you NEED something even when you didn't like it before so it's always a good idea to really evaluate why you want something. 

Madam, how are you? Any blingy adventures planned? Now that you have your Bolide Secret, what's next on your list? The elusive pink B? 

Hi to Pirula, Freckles and the new Cafe visitors!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> How's everyone today?
> 
> 
> 
> Kyokei, did the stain treatment work?
> 
> 
> 
> Pocketbook, did you wear your new earrings today? Do you love them?
> 
> 
> 
> Meridian, sounds like a busy day "off". I have those too but this weekend I'm going to workout, run errands, attempt to leave Sephora only having bought the single item (brush cleanser) that I need without grabbing 6 other items and for the most part chill and watch some movies we've been waiting to come on On Demand. DH gets picky about movies so I'm not sure what we're seeing yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Keren, I felt the same way about the Birkin when I joined here. The K seemed much more me but then through the wonder of tPF I found that I really liked the HAC and got a vintage one in Natural Chamonix. It's absolutely a wonderful bag but I'm not ever going to carry a pop color B, it's just not me. I wear and love neutrals.  I also learned that the 32cm HAC is perfect for me but the 35B feels too unwieldy on me, though I'm not petite. I'm hoping to add a smooth leather 30B at some point next year, my SM is trying to determine what leather I can request this in since Box is almost unattainable. I think there's room in every collection for B and K but you have to LOVE them, especially at the prices of new bags now! tPF can convince you that you NEED something even when you didn't like it before so it's always a good idea to really evaluate why you want something.
> 
> 
> 
> Madam, how are you? Any blingy adventures planned? Now that you have your Bolide Secret, what's next on your list? The elusive pink B?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to Pirula, Freckles and the new Cafe visitors!




Good advice MrsO. Tpf can make you feel like you need a lot of things that you don't actually need.

I'm so curious about kyokei's spot. That powder trick has been a life saver for me. My decorator taught me that for my table linens.

I did indeed wear my new earrings today. Pirula encouraged me to post my outfit so I will. You can't see the jewelry well but I'm wearing my trinity earrings and ring. Plus my new Hermes grande loop necklace. Grail Brazil maxi twilly in Mai tai colors. Wouldn't that bangle be nice? All in good time....


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good advice MrsO. Tpf can make you feel like you need a lot of things that you don't actually need.
> 
> I'm so curious about kyokei's spot. That powder trick has been a life saver for me. My decorator taught me that for my table linens.
> 
> I did indeed wear my new earrings today. Pirula encouraged me to post my outfit so I will. You can't see the jewelry well but I'm wearing my trinity earrings and ring. Plus my new Hermes grande loop necklace. Grail Brazil maxi twilly in Mai tai colors. Wouldn't that bangle be nice? All in good time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256174




Fabulosity!  [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## EmileH

Pirula said:


> Fabulosity!  [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;




[emoji8]


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good advice MrsO. Tpf can make you feel like you need a lot of things that you don't actually need.
> 
> I'm so curious about kyokei's spot. That powder trick has been a life saver for me. My decorator taught me that for my table linens.
> 
> I did indeed wear my new earrings today. Pirula encouraged me to post my outfit so I will. You can't see the jewelry well but I'm wearing my trinity earrings and ring. Plus my new Hermes grande loop necklace. Grail Brazil maxi twilly in Mai tai colors. Wouldn't that bangle be nice? All in good time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256174



Gorgeous, I love the maxi twilly as a belt and that necklace is 
I think you are doing some of that tPF enabling, I've always loved that piece and the Grande Hoops in rose gold. Maybe someday they'll be on my wishlist!

Yes, the bangle will be perfect whenever it arrives!


----------



## Kyokei

Thank you to everyone who asked about the stain and how I am feeling. I have good news to report: the stain came out!! The baby powder took off about 85% of it and Dawn got out the rest. As for my maybe-sickness, I still feel exhausted and run down with a bad headache, but I don&#8217;t have the chills and nausea to the same extent I did yesterday. Tomorrow I want to try to rest. It is a hard thing for me to do&#8230; maybe I don&#8217;t come across that way on the forums, but in real life I am a very high stress person. It comes with being a perfectionist I suppose, but it has adverse effects on my health. I need to learn how to take a step back and just relax sometimes.

Littleting: It really is such a great place here. I used to be more active on the other sub forums before getting into Hermes but the sense of community here is unlike any other.  It is also far too early in my H journey to feel like it&#8217;s nearing an end. Though I feel very content with what I do have and would be happy to have only that if I wasn&#8217;t able to buy any more Hermes in the future. I&#8217;m lucky to have any of the lovely treasures from H, really.

Pocketbook Pup: I also tend to go for the neutrals when it comes to bags. I don&#8217;t have anything, bags or shoes, that are in pop colors. Though I do love H orange and would take an orange bag if it came my way and felt right on me.

MrsO: Thanks for sharing your bag journey. I am still uncertain about which bags and styles are most &#8220;me&#8221;. To be perfectly honest I was never the type of person who wanted more than one of anything, even in different colors, as I like different styles for diversity. I remember when I got my K you congratulated me on my &#8220;first Kelly&#8221; and I thought &#8220;and only Kelly!&#8221; &#8230;.But I am very in love and was just saying the other day that if I was offered another Kelly at some point in a color I love, I&#8217;d take it&#8230;. Maybe I am a Kelly girl. But I would like to explore their other styles too.

Pirula: How is your dad? I hope the doctors visit went well.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Gorgeous, I love the maxi twilly as a belt and that necklace is
> 
> I think you are doing some of that tPF enabling, I've always loved that piece and the Grande Hoops in rose gold. Maybe someday they'll be on my wishlist!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the bangle will be perfect whenever it arrives!




Thanks MrsO. Remind me which Cartier pieces are on your wishlist? The love bracelets I think? Am I wrong? And a vintage kelly. Which color?

It was so easy to stay motivated for my ring and earrings. If I didn't buy a scarf or a cashmere I knew it could go for those items. The bracelet price is more daunting. But I'll get there. I know. 

I love the Hermes necklace. I highly recommend it. I kind of wish the length was adjustable like the horn necklaces but it isn't.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Thank you to everyone who asked about the stain and how I am feeling. I have good news to report: the stain came out!! The baby powder took off about 85% of it and Dawn got out the rest. As for my maybe-sickness, I still feel exhausted and run down with a bad headache, but I dont have the chills and nausea to the same extent I did yesterday. Tomorrow I want to try to rest. It is a hard thing for me to do maybe I dont come across that way on the forums, but in real life I am a very high stress person. It comes with being a perfectionist I suppose, but it has adverse effects on my health. I need to learn how to take a step back and just relax sometimes.
> 
> Littleting: It really is such a great place here. I used to be more active on the other sub forums before getting into Hermes but the sense of community here is unlike any other.  It is also far too early in my H journey to feel like its nearing an end. Though I feel very content with what I do have and would be happy to have only that if I wasnt able to buy any more Hermes in the future. Im lucky to have any of the lovely treasures from H, really.
> 
> Pocketbook Pup: I also tend to go for the neutrals when it comes to bags. I dont have anything, bags or shoes, that are in pop colors. Though I do love H orange and would take an orange bag if it came my way and felt right on me.
> 
> MrsO: Thanks for sharing your bag journey. I am still uncertain about which bags and styles are most me. To be perfectly honest I was never the type of person who wanted more than one of anything, even in different colors, as I like different styles for diversity. I remember when I got my K you congratulated me on my first Kelly and I thought and only Kelly! .But I am very in love and was just saying the other day that if I was offered another Kelly at some point in a color I love, Id take it. Maybe I am a Kelly girl. But I would like to explore their other styles too.
> 
> Pirula: How is your dad? I hope the doctors visit went well.




Kyokei, so glad that your stain is gone! 

As far as a pop of color, I wanted something orange too so I bought a wallet in that color. You might consider that for your fun pop of color. Not to enable or anything. [emoji23]


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kyokei, so glad that your stain is gone!
> 
> As far as a pop of color, I wanted something orange too so I bought a wallet in that color. You might consider that for your fun pop of color. Not to enable or anything. [emoji23]



Right now my pop of color is my orange Hapi bracelet. Maybe I will check out the SLGs at Hermes. I bought a wallet that is still in great condition back in June and am terrible about changing wallets (unlike bags), but a SLG in orange might be nice. Which wallet did you get? I love the Dogon style but am not as familiar with the others.

The wallet I had before June, I wore until it was falling apart and unable to zip.  I really loved it. It is now but a shadow of its former self.


----------



## Freckles1

Pup you look gorgeous!!!! The necklace and scarf/belt are tdf!!! 
It is beautiful here.... 60 and sunny!! I am outside letting the dogs run wild!!
Tonight we have some friends coming out to dinner with us. One of the ladies is my best pal from kindergarten!!! I love being with her. We grew up on the same street and there is just something about being with someone who knew you as a little girl!!! 
Grade school pals are the best!!! 

Hope everyone has a great evening!!!
Cheers!!


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> Pup you look gorgeous!!!! The necklace and scarf/belt are tdf!!!
> It is beautiful here.... 60 and sunny!! I am outside letting the dogs run wild!!
> Tonight we have some friends coming out to dinner with us. One of the ladies is my best pal from kindergarten!!! I love being with her. We grew up on the same street and there is just something about being with someone who knew you as a little girl!!!
> Grade school pals are the best!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great evening!!!
> Cheers!!



That sounds like a lot of fun. Have a great night, Freckles!


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Right now my pop of color is my orange Hapi bracelet. Maybe I will check out the SLGs at Hermes. I bought a wallet that is still in great condition back in June and am terrible about changing wallets (unlike bags), but a SLG in orange might be nice. Which wallet did you get? I love the Dogon style but am not as familiar with the others.
> 
> The wallet I had before June, I wore until it was falling apart and unable to zip.  I really loved it. It is now but a shadow of its former self.







Freckles1 said:


> Pup you look gorgeous!!!! The necklace and scarf/belt are tdf!!!
> It is beautiful here.... 60 and sunny!! I am outside letting the dogs run wild!!
> Tonight we have some friends coming out to dinner with us. One of the ladies is my best pal from kindergarten!!! I love being with her. We grew up on the same street and there is just something about being with someone who knew you as a little girl!!!
> Grade school pals are the best!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great evening!!!
> Cheers!!




Freckles, how cool! That sounds like such fun. My oldest friends are from college. Not kindergarten. Amazing.

Kyokei, I have the Kelly long wallet. I have mixed feelings about it. It is very pretty, and I don't mind the drill of getting into and out of it. But it does take up quite a bit if space. It's fine with my larger bags but if I want to use something smaller I need to switch to a small card case which is a pain. It is nice that if you need to just run out to get coffee or something you can carry it almost as a clutch and not take your while purse.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you for your kind words. I would love to see a photo of your panther jewelry. You must wear that Cartier tank. It's the perfect watch. I have a tank solo that DH purchased for me and also a few watches that were my FIL's from the 1950s including a tank Louis and a Piaget. I love the sense of history. Which is why I'm trying to resist an Apple Watch.
> 
> Birkins can definitely appear overstated. I am a student of French dressing- not haute couture but the way French women really dress. You will never see them with a bright color birkin or twillies or charms. So my personal taste leans toward neutral colors for birkins and no adornment. They unfortunately have become noticeable enough on their own. When worn in this way I think they evoke the history and craftsmanship of the brand. I suspect that's what you are going for as well.
> 
> I do have a few simple hand made charms from a dear friend so you will sometimes see them on my bags. And I do love the Hermes colors so I might look for a colorful little picotin for summer.








These are pictures of the Panther jewelry & Lanier I wear daily.  (I'm not the best photographer).  I will send a pic of my Tank when I get it out of the safe box.  These are white gold.  My tank is yellow.  I also have a Panther, & Santos watch.  I had a Ladies Roadster which I sold.  My husband bought me a Rolex several years ago & I wear it now.  I love it!  My other jewelry is a necklace & simple earrings.  Seems like a lot.  Actually it is pretty understated.  I also like a sense of history & intend to keep the Tank.  My mother gave me the necklace I wear.  

Piaget is a wonderful watch & is noticed!  A SA I shopped with wore one & it was amazing how special it looked!

I have some French friends where I live & their bags are neutral.  No bold colors.  They are part of the reason I transitioned to Hermes.  These friends wear classic H bags.  Not necessarily new.  I am attracted to Birkins in neutral colors.  I keep changing my mind about color & size.  As of the past few days I like either GT, taupe, or gold.   Like you, if worn right, Birkins fit your description of it exactly.  I don't think I've seen pics of your Birkin.  I'm sure your bag charms look beautiful!  It's a nice display  of your friendships.  

I have several Hermes bags.  I do have Picotins in neutral colors & I think brighter is a great change.  They have a personality that goes well with fun colors.  I hope you find a Picotin when you go to France.

Thanks for your replies.  I've been very wordy!
I'll continue to look for your posts 
If I'm not too lazy, I'll take & post some of mine.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3256323
> View attachment 3256324
> 
> 
> These are pictures of the Panther jewelry & Lanier I wear daily.  (I'm not the best photographer).  I will send a pic of my Tank when I get it out of the safe box.  These are white gold.  My tank is yellow.  I also have a Panther, & Santos watch.  I had a Ladies Roadster which I sold.  My husband bought me a Rolex several years ago & I wear it now.  I love it!  My other jewelry is a necklace & simple earrings.  Seems like a lot.  Actually it is pretty understated.  I also like a sense of history & intend to keep the Tank.  My mother gave me the necklace I wear.
> 
> Piaget is a wonderful watch & is noticed!  A SA I shopped with wore one & it was amazing how special it looked!
> 
> I have some French friends where I live & their bags are neutral.  No bold colors.  They are part of the reason I transitioned to Hermes.  These friends wear classic H bags.  Not necessarily new.  I am attracted to Birkins in neutral colors.  I keep changing my mind about color & size.  As of the past few days I like either GT, taupe, or gold.   Like you, if worn right, Birkins fit your description of it exactly.  I don't think I've seen pics of your Birkin.  I'm sure your bag charms look beautiful!  It's a nice display  of your friendships.
> 
> I have several Hermes bags.  I do have Picotins in neutral colors & I think brighter is a great change.  They have a personality that goes well with fun colors.  I hope you find a Picotin when you go to France.
> 
> Thanks for your replies.  I've been very wordy!
> I'll continue to look for your posts
> If I'm not too lazy, I'll take & post some of mine.
> Have a great weekend!



These pictures made my day.  Beautiful collection!


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3256323
> View attachment 3256324
> 
> 
> These are pictures of the Panther jewelry & Lanier I wear daily.  (I'm not the best photographer).  I will send a pic of my Tank when I get it out of the safe box.  These are white gold.  My tank is yellow.  I also have a Panther, & Santos watch.  I had a Ladies Roadster which I sold.  My husband bought me a Rolex several years ago & I wear it now.  I love it!  My other jewelry is a necklace & simple earrings.  Seems like a lot.  Actually it is pretty understated.  I also like a sense of history & intend to keep the Tank.  My mother gave me the necklace I wear.
> 
> Piaget is a wonderful watch & is noticed!  A SA I shopped with wore one & it was amazing how special it looked!
> 
> I have some French friends where I live & their bags are neutral.  No bold colors.  They are part of the reason I transitioned to Hermes.  These friends wear classic H bags.  Not necessarily new.  I am attracted to Birkins in neutral colors.  I keep changing my mind about color & size.  As of the past few days I like either GT, taupe, or gold.   Like you, if worn right, Birkins fit your description of it exactly.  I don't think I've seen pics of your Birkin.  I'm sure your bag charms look beautiful!  It's a nice display  of your friendships.
> 
> I have several Hermes bags.  I do have Picotins in neutral colors & I think brighter is a great change.  They have a personality that goes well with fun colors.  I hope you find a Picotin when you go to France.
> 
> Thanks for your replies.  I've been very wordy!
> I'll continue to look for your posts
> If I'm not too lazy, I'll take & post some of mine.
> Have a great weekend!




Such a beautiful classic collection! I love your style.

I vote for gold. I love gold. It is so seasonless. It looks warm and rich in the cold weather and it is beautiful with navy and white or with brights in summer. The color of the leather and the contrast stitching demonstrate the workmanship so well. I will admit that I wanted black when I was offered gold and I wasn't sure about gold, but I'm so happy I took it. Just my two cents. [emoji4]


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Such a beautiful classic collection! I love your style.
> 
> I vote for gold. I love gold. It is so seasonless. It looks warm and rich in the cold weather and it is beautiful with navy and white or with brights in summer. The color of the leather and the contrast stitching demonstrate the workmanship so well. I will admit that I wanted black when I was offered gold and I wasn't sure about gold, but I'm so happy I took it. Just my two cents. [emoji4]




I agree with everything you wrote! 
I have so many black bags.  Time for other neutrals.
I went to Hermes last week & saw  a Blue Nuit B30.  I really liked it.
I realized BN is close to black.  I always go for the same colors.  Guess it is my comfort zone.
I want a change.  I've seen Birkins in gold.  
That's a classic look!
I'm rethinking size also.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks MrsO. Remind me which Cartier pieces are on your wishlist? The love bracelets I think? Am I wrong? And a vintage kelly. Which color?
> 
> It was so easy to stay motivated for my ring and earrings. If I didn't buy a scarf or a cashmere I knew it could go for those items. The bracelet price is more daunting. But I'll get there. I know.
> 
> I love the Hermes necklace. I highly recommend it. I kind of wish the length was adjustable like the horn necklaces but it isn't.



I'm debating the Juste un Clou in Yellow or Rose Gold and then with or without diamonds. Right now I'm leaning towards rose with no diamonds and then getting another bracelet with diamonds that I can stack but also not wear when I'm feeling like diamonds are too flashy. I wear only my wedding stack and fashion jewelry so I worry about being too much with a diamond bracelet for every day. My birthday isn't till December so I have lots of time to decide. 

As for the Kelly, I'm keeping quiet about it because just like we enable here on tPF I think the resellers also mark things up higher when there's lots of chatter about something. I'm just speculating of course but we know it happens with scarves when everyone freaks out about them or the grail/finds threads cause people to raise prices the more views and watches it gets. I'm just speculating but my HAC was purchased last Feb and after I revealed it and got lots of compliments, I saw prices for similar bags go up about 15-30% for not as nice condition. It will be a bit of a challenge to find the right one at the right price, I don't want to spend the same as a new bag but if I found the right one... I'd trade the future diamonds for it in a heartbeat. Of course I'll share with you guys if I find it.  It's not the classic black box that I've been wishing for this winter though, I'm going to wait for next winter for that one. 

That bracelet is so lovely and versatile, I think it's the perfect piece to add to the style you share with us!


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Such a beautiful classic collection! I love your style.
> 
> I vote for gold. I love gold. It is so seasonless. It looks warm and rich in the cold weather and it is beautiful with navy and white or with brights in summer. The color of the leather and the contrast stitching demonstrate the workmanship so well. I will admit that I wanted black when I was offered gold and I wasn't sure about gold, but I'm so happy I took it. Just my two cents. [emoji4]



totally agree about gold, I never thought I would wear it as I don't wear browns but it's seriously become my most used bag, it looks great with everything! My bag is a little bit lighter of a caramel tone but H Gold is a gorgeous color!


----------



## chaneljewel

MrsOwen3 said:


> totally agree about gold, I never thought I would wear it as I don't wear browns but it's seriously become my most used bag, it looks great with everything! My bag is a little bit lighter of a caramel tone but H Gold is a gorgeous color!



Pretty!


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Thank you to everyone who asked about the stain and how I am feeling. I have good news to report: the stain came out!! The baby powder took off about 85% of it and Dawn got out the rest. As for my maybe-sickness, I still feel exhausted and run down with a bad headache, but I dont have the chills and nausea to the same extent I did yesterday. Tomorrow I want to try to rest. It is a hard thing for me to do maybe I dont come across that way on the forums, but in real life I am a very high stress person. It comes with being a perfectionist I suppose, but it has adverse effects on my health. I need to learn how to take a step back and just relax sometimes.
> 
> Littleting: It really is such a great place here. I used to be more active on the other sub forums before getting into Hermes but the sense of community here is unlike any other.  It is also far too early in my H journey to feel like its nearing an end. Though I feel very content with what I do have and would be happy to have only that if I wasnt able to buy any more Hermes in the future. Im lucky to have any of the lovely treasures from H, really.
> 
> Pocketbook Pup: I also tend to go for the neutrals when it comes to bags. I dont have anything, bags or shoes, that are in pop colors. Though I do love H orange and would take an orange bag if it came my way and felt right on me.
> 
> MrsO: Thanks for sharing your bag journey. I am still uncertain about which bags and styles are most me. To be perfectly honest I was never the type of person who wanted more than one of anything, even in different colors, as I like different styles for diversity. I remember when I got my K you congratulated me on my first Kelly and I thought and only Kelly! .But I am very in love and was just saying the other day that if I was offered another Kelly at some point in a color I love, Id take it. Maybe I am a Kelly girl. But I would like to explore their other styles too.
> 
> Pirula: How is your dad? I hope the doctors visit went well.




Glad it came out!  See?  You survived your first scarf crisis!  It's all downhill from here.  They're tough buggers.  Wear without fear!

My dad is really well!!!  Thanks for asking!  His appointments were perfect.  Yay!   Very spry for almost 86!  Looking forward to a whole day together tomorrow.


----------



## Jadeite

Kyokei hope u get over whatever bug is bugging you soon. 

Pirula, good to hear dad is well. That's really great news.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm debating the Juste un Clou in Yellow or Rose Gold and then with or without diamonds. Right now I'm leaning towards rose with no diamonds and then getting another bracelet with diamonds that I can stack but also not wear when I'm feeling like diamonds are too flashy. I wear only my wedding stack and fashion jewelry so I worry about being too much with a diamond bracelet for every day. My birthday isn't till December so I have lots of time to decide.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Kelly, I'm keeping quiet about it because just like we enable here on tPF I think the resellers also mark things up higher when there's lots of chatter about something. I'm just speculating of course but we know it happens with scarves when everyone freaks out about them or the grail/finds threads cause people to raise prices the more views and watches it gets. I'm just speculating but my HAC was purchased last Feb and after I revealed it and got lots of compliments, I saw prices for similar bags go up about 15-30% for not as nice condition. It will be a bit of a challenge to find the right one at the right price, I don't want to spend the same as a new bag but if I found the right one... I'd trade the future diamonds for it in a heartbeat. Of course I'll share with you guys if I find it.  It's not the classic black box that I've been wishing for this winter though, I'm going to wait for next winter for that one.
> 
> 
> 
> That bracelet is so lovely and versatile, I think it's the perfect piece to add to the style you share with us!




Oh yes, I can totally see you in that bracelet. With or without diamonds. And I understand completely about the bag. You are probably right about resellers. 

Your bag is beautiful and you have the boulevards shawl that I bought and sent back. It looks so pretty. It really looked quite awful on my pale skin. Oh well...


----------



## Pirula

Jadeite said:


> Kyokei hope u get over whatever bug is bugging you soon.
> 
> Pirula, good to hear dad is well. That's really great news.




Thank you jadeite.  [emoji4]


----------



## katekluet

MrsOwen3 said:


> totally agree about gold, I never thought I would wear it as I don't wear browns but it's seriously become my most used bag, it looks great with everything! My bag is a little bit lighter of a caramel tone but H Gold is a gorgeous color!




MrsO, your bag looks great! How perfect for you to have a cat charm and that is the cutest leather charm I have seen.


----------



## Keren16

MrsOwen3 said:


> totally agree about gold, I never thought I would wear it as I don't wear browns but it's seriously become my most used bag, it looks great with everything! My bag is a little bit lighter of a caramel tone but H Gold is a gorgeous color!




+1
I don't wear Browns either 
Don't know why I associated gold with brown&#128580;
It's a sophisticated neutral.
Your pic demonstrates.  Thanks for sharing a beautiful pose!

As a side, I tried an inexpensive tote for a short time last spring (Madewell Transport Tote) to decide how I felt about wearing gold leathers ...
Nice[emoji106]


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> +1
> I don't wear Browns either
> Don't know why I associated gold with brown&#128580;
> It's a sophisticated neutral.
> Your pic demonstrates.  Thanks for sharing a beautiful pose!
> 
> As a side, I tried an inexpensive tote for a short time last spring (Madewell Transport Tote) to decide how I felt about wearing gold leathers ...
> Nice[emoji106]




That's a great idea to try out gold. Brilliant.


----------



## Freckles1

PP you look gorgeous as always!!!


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's a great idea to try out gold. Brilliant.




You brought to my attention how nice gold is!  And with contrast stitching as you suggested. A great neutral combination[emoji169].  
Thanks
I became distracted with other H purchases.  2015 was not  my most frugal year.


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> PP you look gorgeous as always!!!




Thank you sweet freckles. Did you enjoy your visit with your friend?




Keren16 said:


> You brought to my attention how nice gold is!  And with contrast stitching as you suggested. A great neutral combination[emoji169].
> Thanks
> I became distracted with other H purchases.  2015 was not  my most frugal year.




So happy you are interested in gold. 2015 was my most irresponsible year ever. But it was so much fun.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you sweet freckles. Did you enjoy your visit with your friend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy you are interested in gold. 2015 was my most irresponsible year ever. But it was so much fun.




I did!! And our kids all enjoy one another and are around the same age!!! 
But I've decided I just can't drink anymore. I'm not sure I even enjoy it . Ugh. My body hates me. Even if it's just 2 glasses of wine. 

Ladies I have a question. We always go to Dallas in April for my DD ice skating competition. This is when I usually get my B for the year. Do any of you ladies know what colors of pink and blue are available this season? I really want rose tyrion, but I dont know if this is a possibility. I love Mykonos too. I need to give my SA a heads up to be on the look out!!! He's darling and alway takes good care of me!!! 
Thank you in advance ladies!!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you sweet freckles. Did you enjoy your visit with your friend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy you are interested in gold. *2015 was my most irresponsible year ever*. But it was so much fun.



Here is my take on that.  When looking at the big picture and you have your serious responsibilities on one hand and your irresponsible fun on the other, it equals NORMAL!


----------



## meridian

Freckles1 said:


> I did!! And our kids all enjoy one another and are around the same age!!!
> But I've decided I just can't drink anymore. I'm not sure I even enjoy it . Ugh. My body hates me. Even if it's just 2 glasses of wine.
> 
> Ladies I have a question. We always go to Dallas in April for my DD ice skating competition. This is when I usually get my B for the year. Do any of you ladies know what colors of pink and blue are available this season? I really want rose tyrion, but I dont know if this is a possibility. I love Mykonos too. I need to give my SA a heads up to be on the look out!!! He's darling and alway takes good care of me!!!
> Thank you in advance ladies!!


I don't know the answer to your question offhand but there may be some info in the "SMs back from Podium" thread in the main Hermes forum.  I've seen people post swatches and discuss the most recently available colors there.  Good luck!  I hope you get your Rose Tyrien!


----------



## Freckles1

meridian said:


> I don't know the answer to your question offhand but there may be some info in the "SMs back from Podium" thread in the main Hermes forum.  I've seen people post swatches and discuss the most recently available colors there.  Good luck!  I hope you get your Rose Tyrien!




Thanks meridian!! I've been checking that thread but it hasn't been very helpful ;(


----------



## meridian

Freckles1 said:


> Thanks meridian!! I've been checking that thread but it hasn't been very helpful ;(


Ahhh, sorry.  I hope to go in to my local store sometime this week and I'll ask my SA and snap some pics if I can.  But the knowledgeable ladies on this forum I'm sure will have an answer for you before then


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Here is my take on that.  When looking at the big picture and you have your serious responsibilities on one hand and your irresponsible fun on the other, it equals NORMAL!


Freckles, I'm sorry.  I have no idea about colors or how to find out.  I stick to neutrals and I stumbled into my colvert bag. It sounds like you have a very helpful SA. That's a great start.

Gracekelly, I like the way you think.  Of course, irresponsible to me means having maxed out my retirement savings for the year, paid down my mortgage and then gone crazy with the leftovers. Even that is new to me.


----------



## Freckles1

meridian said:


> Ahhh, sorry.  I hope to go in to my local store sometime this week and I'll ask my SA and snap some pics if I can.  But the knowledgeable ladies on this forum I'm sure will have an answer for you before then




Well I appreciate any help I can get!! I texted my sweet SA. He already knows the two colors I love, but I asked him about the other links and blues for the season. We will see if he can tell me anything. Thanks friend!!


----------



## EmileH

Super excited! I just booked my April trip to Paris! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## Jadeite

Freckles1 said:


> Well I appreciate any help I can get!! I texted my sweet SA. He already knows the two colors I love, but I asked him about the other links and blues for the season. We will see if he can tell me anything. Thanks friend!!




Rose Jaipur rose Sakura glycerine if u like something pale
Blue Izmir blue st cyr blue ocean cobalt blue saphir

I have not seen tyrien and Mykonos this or last season


----------



## EmileH

Ladies, any advice on the following issue: the farandole necklace versus the chain d'ancre necklace? I am trying to plan my Paris purchases. I have a farandole 120, which I can double but it still doesn't look weighty. I'm wondering if I might like the chain d'ancre gm as a shorter weightier piece. Does anyone have it?


----------



## meridian

.


----------



## meridian

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Super excited! I just booked my April trip to Paris! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]




So excited for you!  April in Paris, I'm sure it's heavenly!!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

gracekelly said:


> Here is my take on that.  When looking at the big picture and you have your serious responsibilities on one hand and your irresponsible fun on the other, it equals NORMAL!


Love this!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Super excited! I just booked my April trip to Paris! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]



I am so happy for you!!!! Sending you lots of *get your dream bag vibes*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Super excited! I just booked my April trip to Paris! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]




yay, I so wish I could go this year! it's been about 3 years since my last trip. I have a client who is talking about a project in Paris with me for late this year but it's very vague at this point. Going for work is totally ideal as everything is a biz expense, including perhaps a bag to tote my tools in [emoji57]

I don't have any input on the necklace but I'm sure you'll have fun trying them on!


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> Well I appreciate any help I can get!! I texted my sweet SA. He already knows the two colors I love, but I asked him about the other links and blues for the season. We will see if he can tell me anything. Thanks friend!!




Freckles I don't recall any saturated pinks and none of the blues were mid tones. either dark or pale. 

I haven't been to the Dallas store since it was reopened  but the staff was lovely! curious to find out what your SA pulls for you!


----------



## Freckles1

Jadeite said:


> Rose Jaipur rose Sakura glycerine if u like something pale
> Blue Izmir blue st cyr blue ocean cobalt blue saphir
> 
> I have not seen tyrien and Mykonos this or last season




Thank you Jadeite. I know. RT and Mykonos haven't been in rotation lately ;(
I do like some of these blues though!! I appreciate your information!!


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Freckles I don't recall any saturated pinks and none of the blues were mid tones. either dark or pale.
> 
> I haven't been to the Dallas store since it was reopened  but the staff was lovely! curious to find out what your SA pulls for you!




Thanks MrsO!! 
I haven't been back to Dallas since the reopening either!! I am excited to see it!! 
We are headed to Paris the end of May, but I am hesitant to wait and try my luck there....
I know I will get a beautiful bag in Dallas!!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ladies, any advice on the following issue: the farandole necklace versus the chain d'ancre necklace? I am trying to plan my Paris purchases. I have a farandole 120, which I can double but it still doesn't look weighty. I'm wondering if I might like the chain d'ancre gm as a shorter weightier piece. Does anyone have it?



I have both, but my Farandole is a 160cm.  Is it possible for you to wear your 120 doubled whilst taking a trip to the local boutique to check out the chain d'ancre?  The d'ancre necklace does make more of a statement.  For me, both work well because I wear the 160 doubled and it is still a long necklace.  I can also attach my chaine d'ancre bracelet to the necklace to make a longer piece if I want a heavier one chain look.

I think I would keep my options very open and would be tempted more by a new design.


----------



## MSO13

katekluet said:


> MrsO, your bag looks great! How perfect for you to have a cat charm and that is the cutest leather charm I have seen.



Hi Kate!

Thank you, the cat charm is my only charm. It's from Valextra, I have a dark gray with pink too. They do have a little dog shape but it's not as cool as your hippie dogs! 

Hope you're doing well!!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> I have both, but my Farandole is a 160cm.  Is it possible for you to wear your 120 doubled whilst taking a trip to the local boutique to check out the chain d'ancre?  The d'ancre necklace does make more of a statement.  For me, both work well because I wear the 160 doubled and it is still a long necklace.  I can also attach my chaine d'ancre bracelet to the necklace to make a longer piece if I want a heavier one chain look.
> 
> I think I would keep my options very open and would be tempted more by a new design.




Thanks gracekelly. I found the ode to silver thread. Totally enabling. That's a good idea. I will bring my farandole with me. I really don't like it doubled so much. I most often wear it long or as a longer and a shorter loop. I also like the idea of linking my chain d'ancre bracelet to a chain d'ancre necklace to change the  length. I'm wondering how the long and short loop version of the farandole would look paired with the chain d'ancre in its longer form. But there are certainly a lot of designs that I have never seen so I will keep an open mind.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks gracekelly. I found the ode to silver thread. Totally enabling. That's a good idea. I will bring my farandole with me. I really don't like it doubled so much. I most often wear it long or as a longer and a shorter loop. I also like the idea of linking my chain d'ancre bracelet to a chain d'ancre necklace to change the  length. I'm wondering how the long and short loop version of the farandole would look paired with the chain d'ancre in its longer form. But there are certainly a lot of designs that I have never seen so I will keep an open mind.



Ode to Silver is a dangerous place lol!   I was recently enabled there for a narrow silver CDC and silver Licol earrings.  I love Hermes silver and think it is a bargain compared to many other items they have.  The quality is superb!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Ode to Silver is a dangerous place lol!   I was recently enabled there for a narrow silver CDC and silver Licol earrings.  I love Hermes silver and think it is a bargain compared to many other items they have.  The quality is superb!




I agree. And I buy mostly in Europe at 30% off. So far I have the farandole, a chain d'ancre cuff and a chain d'ancre bracelet. 

How do you feel about the gold pieces? I haven't gone there yet.


----------



## Jadeite

Hi pocketbook, gold pieces IMO, one or two ok, if thinking of more I would rather go Cartier. I'm with grace kelly their silver is more of a statement.


----------



## EmileH

Jadeite said:


> Hi pocketbook, gold pieces IMO, one or two ok, if thinking of more I would rather go Cartier. I'm with grace kelly their silver is more of a statement.




Thanks for your input. I value your opinions. I'm trying to thoughtfully build my jewelry wardrobe.


----------



## Cordeliere

littleting said:


> It's far too early in my relationship with H to be satiated with anything right now  I feel some of the designs so beautifully marries fantasy with reality that I think of the world more as I want it to be than as it is. Yet, I'm also not trying to rush to own all the things I want. *Thinking about it and curating a collection is half the fun. *





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Birkins can definitely appear overstated. I am a student of French dressing- not haute couture but the way French women really dress. *You will never see them with a bright color birkin or twillies or charms. So my personal taste leans toward neutral colors for birkins and no adornment. *They unfortunately have become noticeable enough on their own. When worn in this way I think they evoke the history and craftsmanship of the brand. I suspect that's what you are going for as well.





Mindi B said:


> *It is nice to read comments here about people feeling content with their current "stuff" and giving themselves space to evaluate their wants and needs in a rational, thoughtful manner.  The pull of the new and the next can be never-ending and psychologically exhausting, and ultimately (IMO) does not lead to actual increases in happiness.  Sometimes, in fact, quite the opposite.  So I find it inspiring to hear stories of people stepping back and enjoying what they already have, and of planning future purchases with calm appreciation.*





MrsOwen3 said:


> Keren, *I felt the same way about the Birkin when I joined here. The K seemed much more me but then through the wonder of tPF I found that I really liked the HAC *and got a vintage one in Natural Chamonix. It's absolutely a wonderful bag but *I'm not ever going to carry a pop color B, it's just not me. I wear and love neutrals. * I also learned that the 32cm HAC is perfect for me but the 35B feels too unwieldy on me, though I'm not petite.
> 
> * tPF can convince you that you NEED something even when you didn't like it before *so it's always a good idea to really evaluate why you want something.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good advice MrsO. Tpf can make you feel like you need a lot of things that you don't actually need.





Keren16 said:


> I have some French friends where I live & their bags are neutral.  No bold colors.  They are part of the reason I transitioned to Hermes.  *These friends wear classic H bags.  Not necessarily new. * I am attracted to Birkins in neutral colors.  I keep changing my mind about color & size.



Even through there are a lot of quotes above, I think I missed the ones that got the discussion rolling.

It feels very good to me to hear people talk about being content with their collection and even satiated.  It feels good to hear people talk about going slow and enjoying planning their collection.  It feels good to hear people talk about how TPF can make you feel like you need things that aren&#8217;t really you.  *What all of you seem to be talking about is doing Hermes your way.  * 

This probably sounds silly, but your posts make me feel ok about wanting a small number of bags, ok for preferring classic colors to pop colors, ok for preferring Kellys to Birkins, ok for having an inexplicable attraction to HACs, and ok for preferring vintage.   

I sometimes feel out of step here.  This discussion has made me feel more comfortable about my way.  Thank you.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Even through there are a lot of quotes above, I think I missed the ones that got the discussion rolling.
> 
> It feels very good to me to hear people talk about being content with their collection and even satiated.  It feels good to hear people talk about going slow and enjoying planning their collection.  It feels good to hear people talk about how TPF can make you feel like you need things that arent really you.  *What all of you seem to be talking about is doing Hermes your way.  *
> 
> This probably sounds silly, but your posts make me feel ok about wanting a small number of bags, ok for preferring classic colors to pop colors, ok for preferring Kellys to Birkins, ok for having an inexplicable attraction to HACs, and ok for preferring vintage.
> 
> I sometimes feel out of step here.  This discussion has made me feel more comfortable about my way.  Thank you.



You are preaching to the choir in this thread.    Good post!


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Even through there are a lot of quotes above, I think I missed the ones that got the discussion rolling.
> 
> It feels very good to me to hear people talk about being content with their collection and even satiated.  It feels good to hear people talk about going slow and enjoying planning their collection.  It feels good to hear people talk about how TPF can make you feel like you need things that arent really you.  *What all of you seem to be talking about is doing Hermes your way.  *
> 
> This probably sounds silly, but your posts make me feel ok about wanting a small number of bags, ok for preferring classic colors to pop colors, ok for preferring Kellys to Birkins, ok for having an inexplicable attraction to HACs, and ok for preferring vintage.
> 
> I sometimes feel out of step here.  This discussion has made me feel more comfortable about my way.  Thank you.




What a very sweet post. Thank you for so thoughtfully reflecting our words back to us and for pulling all the pieces together in such an eloquent way.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What a very sweet post. Thank you for so thoughtfully reflecting our words back to us and for pulling all the pieces together in such an eloquent way.



Thank you.



gracekelly said:


> You are preaching to the choir in this thread.    Good post!



I shall join the choir.


----------



## Keren16

Cordeliere said:


> Even through there are a lot of quotes above, I think I missed the ones that got the discussion rolling.
> 
> It feels very good to me to hear people talk about being content with their collection and even satiated.  It feels good to hear people talk about going slow and enjoying planning their collection.  It feels good to hear people talk about how TPF can make you feel like you need things that arent really you.  *What all of you seem to be talking about is doing Hermes your way.  *
> 
> This probably sounds silly, but your posts make me feel ok about wanting a small number of bags, ok for preferring classic colors to pop colors, ok for preferring Kellys to Birkins, ok for having an inexplicable attraction to HACs, and ok for preferring vintage.
> 
> I sometimes feel out of step here.  This discussion has made me feel more comfortable about my way.  Thank you.




TPF has been informative & supportive.  It gave me inspiration, direction, & a lot of justification about my choices.  That means also knowing when to take a rest & evaluate my collection.  
Your words described best the friendship among the members. Thanks!


----------



## littleting

Cordeliere said:


> Even through there are a lot of quotes above, I think I missed the ones that got the discussion rolling.
> 
> It feels very good to me to hear people talk about being content with their collection and even satiated.  It feels good to hear people talk about going slow and enjoying planning their collection.  It feels good to hear people talk about how TPF can make you feel like you need things that arent really you.  *What all of you seem to be talking about is doing Hermes your way.  *
> 
> This probably sounds silly, but your posts make me feel ok about wanting a small number of bags, ok for preferring classic colors to pop colors, ok for preferring Kellys to Birkins, ok for having an inexplicable attraction to HACs, and ok for preferring vintage.
> 
> I sometimes feel out of step here.  This discussion has made me feel more comfortable about my way.  Thank you.


Thank you, Cordeliere. Fashion seems one of those things that one can use to represent one's own perception of oneself. It may not translate well to others, but as beings with an aesthetic awareness, I think curating a look makes many of us happy. 


I think what I'm coming to appreciate about this forum is that others have similar interests and those interests take different life in others. An interest in fashion or aesthetic awareness doesn't have to be a shallow pursuit and discussing these interests can be meaningful and fun.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall join the choir.




Please do join in the fun! Welcome.


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> TPF has been informative & supportive.  It gave me inspiration, direction, & a lot of justification about my choices.  That means also knowing when to take a rest & evaluate my collection.
> Your words described best the friendship among the members. Thanks!







littleting said:


> Thank you, Cordeliere. Fashion seems one of those things that one can use to represent one's own perception of oneself. It may not translate well to others, but as beings with an aesthetic awareness, I think curating a look makes many of us happy.
> 
> 
> I think what I'm coming to appreciate about this forum is that others have similar interests and those interests take different life in others. An interest in fashion or aesthetic awareness doesn't have to be a shallow pursuit and discussing these interests can be meaningful and fun.




Very well said ladies. It's fun to be able to share our common interests and appreciate everyone's unique style.


----------



## dharma

Hello cafe! It looks like I've missed some great conversation! I've been able to peek in but haven't found much time to write. I'll do my best to keep up 

Welcome *Meridian, Littleting and Cordeliere*!!  I agree that the sentiments echoed on the last few pages are so refreshing. I take breaks from participating on TPF to avoid the "must haves", but this is a wonderful thread that always feels fun, even when there is enabling going on.  I haven't felt the urge for a new bag in years, with the exception of waiting for my SO, and it feels good. I still enjoy shawls, silver and CDCs and will collect them if they work for me. I think it's great to take your time and figure out what works and it's important to remember that there is always another bag, another scarf, another bracelet, etc. so there really is no need to feel pressure to buy.

*MrsO*, how are you liking the apple watch? It looks great on you, I'd love to hear more about the fitness apps. I just downloaded 8fit on my phone and it's pretty great so far. The workouts are all high intensity but under 14 minutes. Hard to believe but I see and feel a difference. The most painful was 3 minutes! Haha I must be weak

*Pb pup* I'm so excited for you and your trip! The earrings are beautiful, wear them in the best of health! Are you planning on a visit to Chanel? 

*Freckles*, I have stopped drinking wine for the most part, at least reduced quite a bit because it affects me much differently as I get older. More headaches, more bloated, and just yucky. I've been forced to move onto gin ( in extreme moderation of course!) I love the photo of your pooch, what a cutie!!

I have to read back a few more pages to continue but here's a few photos of amazing orchids that are on display at a local exhibit. I had the pleasure of working in this space for a day and it was just gorgeous. Orchids are far from my favorite flower but these were so incredible!


----------



## dharma

More


----------



## dharma

And one more


----------



## dharma

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3256323
> View attachment 3256324
> 
> 
> These are pictures of the Panther jewelry & Lanier I wear daily.  (I'm not the best photographer).  I will send a pic of my Tank when I get it out of the safe box.  These are white gold.  My tank is yellow.  I also have a Panther, & Santos watch.  I had a Ladies Roadster which I sold.  My husband bought me a Rolex several years ago & I wear it now.  I love it!  My other jewelry is a necklace & simple earrings.  Seems like a lot.  Actually it is pretty understated.  I also like a sense of history & intend to keep the Tank.  My mother gave me the necklace I wear.
> 
> Piaget is a wonderful watch & is noticed!  A SA I shopped with wore one & it was amazing how special it looked!
> 
> I have some French friends where I live & their bags are neutral.  No bold colors.  They are part of the reason I transitioned to Hermes.  These friends wear classic H bags.  Not necessarily new.  I am attracted to Birkins in neutral colors.  I keep changing my mind about color & size.  As of the past few days I like either GT, taupe, or gold.   Like you, if worn right, Birkins fit your description of it exactly.  I don't think I've seen pics of your Birkin.  I'm sure your bag charms look beautiful!  It's a nice display  of your friendships.
> 
> I have several Hermes bags.  I do have Picotins in neutral colors & I think brighter is a great change.  They have a personality that goes well with fun colors.  I hope you find a Picotin when you go to France.
> 
> Thanks for your replies.  I've been very wordy!
> I'll continue to look for your posts
> If I'm not too lazy, I'll take & post some of mine.
> Have a great weekend!



Gorgeous collection,  *Keren! 

Pirula*, glad your Dad is feeling better 

*Kyokei*, I hope you are feeling better and I'm thrilled that you got the spot out of your scarf. Now you can wear without fear because of your mad stain removal skills


----------



## littleting

dharma said:


> More


Those are beautiful photos. Thank you for sharing. They make me want to visit a botanical garden, sit among the beautiful flowers, and read like I used to do as an undergrad. I always thought I wrote better essays when I was in a beautiful environment.


----------



## Freckles1

[QUO=dharma;29776139]More[/QUOTE]


Dharma these orchids are gorgeous!!!
I've been feeling I need the need for bright colors and here you've gone and made it happen!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> More




Oh! What beautiful orchids! 

I will of course visit Chanel but I went way over budget last trip so I'm not planning any major purchases. I have a nice set of silver tone costume jewelry that I can mix and match now. I might like some gold tone pieces. On my last trip I stumbled upon a neat store that sells vintage Chanel pieces as well some of their own creations. I think I might try there before Chanel. I don't want to overload on CC logos. 

Im going to try to chill and not shop quite as much this time. I'm thinking of taking a French language seminar to help improve my French. All part of the dream to live in France someday.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh! What beautiful orchids!
> 
> I will of course visit Chanel but I went way over budget last trip so I'm not planning any major purchases. I have a nice set of silver tone costume jewelry that I can mix and match now. I might like some gold tone pieces. On my last trip I stumbled upon a neat store that sells vintage Chanel pieces as well some of their own creations. I think I might try there before Chanel. I don't want to overload on CC logos.
> 
> Im going to try to chill and not shop quite as much this time. I'm thinking of taking a French language seminar to help improve my French. All part of the dream to live in France someday.




I don't know if this would interest you but there is an afternoon macaron making class through Pierre Hermé that's supposed to be very fun and offers a different kind of indulgence [emoji4] I learned on my own but wish I had done the class. 

Or a friend of mine took a class with a "nose" and made custom fragrances.
both sound like a fun way to spend an afternoon without shopping as I'm sure you've done the museums.  Has the Picasso reopened?


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> And one more




Hi dharma! 

Lovely orchids, hope it was a fun day at work! 

I love the watch, in true data nerd fashion I'm still wearing my Fitbit so I can compare the numbers. The phone thing is critical for distance but other than that they're pretty close. The best benefit is that I feel very free from my phone. Anything important notifies me on the watch and I've spent no time checking my phone. 

I'm using a few apps but they're weight loss focused. Lark and Lifesum. I'm also using my Withings smart scale. I lost 3# last week which is big progress for me. I'm not doing anything differently except seriously scaled back on sugars and carbs. This works best for me. The built in activity app is pretty cool too. I just did two minutes of high knees to finish my goal for the day. 

Wise words that there will always be another scarf or bag! I hope you're doing well!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> I don't know if this would interest you but there is an afternoon macaron making class through Pierre Hermé that's supposed to be very fun and offers a different kind of indulgence [emoji4] I learned on my own but wish I had done the class.
> 
> Or a friend of mine took a class with a "nose" and made custom fragrances.
> both sound like a fun way to spend an afternoon without shopping as I'm sure you've done the museums.  Has the Picasso reopened?




Oh thank you! That sounds fun. I'll look into it. I wonder if the ritz will be open by then. There was a fire recently that might delay the reopening once again. I took cooking classes there in the past. The weekend classes were fun and low key. The "real" classes were rather intense. I'll bet Pierre herme might be very fun and stress free. At the very least I'd like to go back for a drink at the bar Hemingway.

The Picasso has reopened and I went there on my last trip. I don't know if one can ever take in everything at the louvre. I can always depend a day there. There is also the option of a day trip or two. 

I enjoyed my trip last time and I had my ultimate shopping experience but I have to say it was a bit hectic. I know, poor me. I'm looking forward to a more leisurely pace this time.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi dharma!
> 
> Lovely orchids, hope it was a fun day at work!
> 
> I love the watch, in true data nerd fashion I'm still wearing my Fitbit so I can compare the numbers. The phone thing is critical for distance but other than that they're pretty close. The best benefit is that I feel very free from my phone. Anything important notifies me on the watch and I've spent no time checking my phone.
> 
> I'm using a few apps but they're weight loss focused. Lark and Lifesum. I'm also using my Withings smart scale. I lost 3# last week which is big progress for me. I'm not doing anything differently except seriously scaled back on sugars and carbs. This works best for me. The built in activity app is pretty cool too. I just did two minutes of high knees to finish my goal for the day.
> 
> Wise words that there will always be another scarf or bag! I hope you're doing well!




Oh and 3 lbs?!? Woohoo!!!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## Cordeliere

Keren 16, Littleting, Pocketbook Pup, and Dharma--Thank you for the welcome.

Dharma--A day around orchids would be like a day at the spa.  Orchids always make me believe the air is light and pure.

Pocketbook Pup--What part of April will you go?  How long will you stay?  Planning your purchases before planning your activities....I like your style.  Hope your weather is good and your visit is relaxing.

Mrs Owen 3    Three pounds in one week!  You killed it.  Congrats.


----------



## meridian

dharma said:


> And one more


Orchids are one of my favorite flowers.  Thank you for posting these pics!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Dharma, the orchids are beautiful!   I think the flower on the orchid is so spectacular in comparison to the actual plant.   The wait to gaze upon these flowers is always long but so worth it.  Much like our wait for Hermes or other quality designers.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Keren 16, Littleting, Pocketbook Pup, and Dharma--Thank you for the welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Dharma--A day around orchids would be like a day at the spa.  Orchids always make me believe the air is light and pure.
> 
> 
> 
> Pocketbook Pup--What part of April will you go?  How long will you stay?  Planning your purchases before planning your activities....I like your style.  Hope your weather is good and your visit is relaxing.
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Owen 3    Three pounds in one week!  You killed it.  Congrats.




I am going at the beginning of April. I generally go twice per year. I actually don't like to have a plan for the week. I like to just do whatever interests me that day, which usually means a lot of strolling somewhat aimlesslessly. I find it clears my head. I do have some favorite cultural events that I like to attend and I'll certainly look into that soon. But shopping can be particularly tempting these days with the exchange rate, so I price compare between the US and Europe and I set my priorities based on that well in advance.


----------



## AnaTeresa

Orchids are my favorite flower - thank you for the lovely photos, Dharma!


----------



## Jadeite

dharma said:


> And one more




Dharma!! These nicely finished up my day! Thank you!!! Because I wanted very much to buy flowers today but by the time I got there the flower sellers have all wrapped up their night. So here I am in the cafe fortunately enjoying your beautiful pics.

Happy birthday to me. I'm of the age I can shamelessly declare it. lol.


----------



## EmileH

Jadeite said:


> Dharma!! These nicely finished up my day! Thank you!!! Because I wanted very much to buy flowers today but by the time I got there the flower sellers have all wrapped up their night. So here I am in the cafe fortunately enjoying your beautiful pics.
> 
> Happy birthday to me. I'm of the age I can shamelessly declare it. lol.




Happy birthday!!! Yes, we should all celebrate every birthday we have.


----------



## MSO13

Jadeite said:


> Dharma!! These nicely finished up my day! Thank you!!! Because I wanted very much to buy flowers today but by the time I got there the flower sellers have all wrapped up their night. So here I am in the cafe fortunately enjoying your beautiful pics.
> 
> Happy birthday to me. I'm of the age I can shamelessly declare it. lol.



Happy Birthday Jadeite!


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh and 3 lbs?!? Woohoo!!!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]



Thanks Pocketbook! Feeling good!

I'm now dreaming of Paris, maybe I should ask DH to take me there for my birthday instead of having a dinner or party? 

I shouldn't, we're planning to take my father for his 70th in about 18mos and rent an apartment for us for 2 weeks. My dear Dad loves to walk around pretending he's French. His first trip was in his late 20s when a waiter made a disparaging comment about his at the time terrible French accent, like a true New Yorker he loved the guy's chutzpah and has been enamored with the city ever since.

My mentor is a French gentleman and he lives right near FSH, I normally see him when he's in NYC but I was there working with him a few years ago and it's an amazing experience to walk around the city with someone who has lived there for 40 years. 

Someday, I would love to go once a year. It's definitely something to work towards!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks Pocketbook! Feeling good!
> 
> I'm now dreaming of Paris, maybe I should ask DH to take me there for my birthday instead of having a dinner or party?
> 
> I shouldn't, we're planning to take my father for his 70th in about 18mos and rent an apartment for us for 2 weeks. My dear Dad loves to walk around pretending he's French. His first trip was in his late 20s when a waiter made a disparaging comment about his at the time terrible French accent, like a true New Yorker he loved the guy's chutzpah and has been enamored with the city ever since.
> 
> My mentor is a French gentleman and he lives right near FSH, I normally see him when he's in NYC but I was there working with him a few years ago and it's an amazing experience to walk around the city with someone who has lived there for 40 years.
> 
> Someday, I would love to go once a year. It's definitely something to work towards!




It sounds like you have a lovely trip planned. It will be so special to enjoy it with your dad. He sounds really fun.

I have become quite addicted to my trips. As the 6 month mark nears I start longing to go. I try to make my Paris trips as inexpensive as possible to conserve for shopping. I like a clean safe hotel but I don't spend much time in my room so I don't go overboard. I often use my Amex points to get the hotel for free although that is becoming difficult. With the exchange rate it's very affordable though. I was actually going to go to New York last year for a long weekend but I cancelled when I realized that it would cost as much as a week in Paris. 

I hope you do whatever makes you happiest on your birthday. 

You have me thinking about that Apple Watch. Do you really think it's helping you more than your Fitbit? Maybe I should go back to using my Fitbit. I'm sure cutting out the carbs and sugar is helping. They say that 80% of weight loss is diet. It would help if I stopped the carbs. I have my canyon ranch stay next month and I would do like to go into the trip at a good weight. I seem to have crept up a few lbs lately.


----------



## Cordeliere

Happy Birthday Jadeite.

Pocketbook Pup   Your plan sounds lovely and smart.  Like MrsOwen3, you are stirring Paris lust in me.

In anyone here is a reader, you might enjoy *Paris *the novel.   It is a 600+ page historical novel that follows members of five Parisian families over six centuries.   Each chapter focuses on a family at a different point in history and the stories jump around in time--they are not presented in a linear fashion.  

For example, one of the characters was involved in building the Eiffel Tower and in a later chapter his son helps to sabotage the Tower's lighting early in the occupation.  Some were Communists involved in plotting revolutions.  Some lived at Versailles and had to cope with palace politics and badly behaved royals.  Some were members of the aristocracy who escaped the German occupation by fleeing to their country homes and helping freedom fighters. The random ordering means that in some cases you know the character's ancestors and in some cases you know their yet to be born offspring.

It gave me a new appreciation for the arrondissements and their development in the course of history.  It gave me a new recognition of what a hassle it was for families to find appropriate husbands for their daughters.   Glad it is so much more simple today. It also gave me an appreciation for how houses were handed down from generation to generation, and each generation had to do something to the house to insure its longevity or improve its finish.  The book gave me a more multi dimensional understanding of Paris and how differently life was experienced by members of different groups.  This book is a great way to kill time if you are stuck waiting.


----------



## katekluet

Jadeite, a very Happy Birthday! Have a wonderful celebration!!


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Happy Birthday Jadeite.
> 
> Pocketbook Pup   Your plan sounds lovely and smart.  Like MrsOwen3, you are stirring Paris lust in me.
> 
> In anyone here is a reader, you might enjoy *Paris *the novel.   It is a 600+ page historical novel that follows members of five Parisian families over six centuries.   Each chapter focuses on a family at a different point in history and the stories jump around in time--they are not presented in a linear fashion.
> 
> For example, one of the characters was involved in building the Eiffel Tower and in a later chapter his son helps to sabotage the Tower's lighting early in the occupation.  Some were Communists involved in plotting revolutions.  Some lived at Versailles and had to cope with palace politics and badly behaved royals.  Some were members of the aristocracy who escaped the German occupation by fleeing to their country homes and helping freedom fighters. The random ordering means that in some cases you know the character's ancestors and in some cases you know their yet to be born offspring.
> 
> It gave me a new appreciation for the arrondissements and their development in the course of history.  It gave me a new recognition of what a hassle it was for families to find appropriate husbands for their daughters.   Glad it is so much more simple today. It also gave me an appreciation for how houses were handed down from generation to generation, and each generation had to do something to the house to insure its longevity or improve its finish.  The book gave me a more multi dimensional understanding of Paris and how differently life was experienced by members of different groups.  This book is a great way to kill time if you are stuck waiting.




Oh that sounds fabulous! Thank you!


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It sounds like you have a lovely trip planned. It will be so special to enjoy it with your dad. He sounds really fun.
> 
> I have become quite addicted to my trips. As the 6 month mark nears I start longing to go. I try to make my Paris trips as inexpensive as possible to conserve for shopping. I like a clean safe hotel but I don't spend much time in my room so I don't go overboard. I often use my Amex points to get the hotel for free although that is becoming difficult. With the exchange rate it's very affordable though. I was actually going to go to New York last year for a long weekend but I cancelled when I realized that it would cost as much as a week in Paris.
> 
> I hope you do whatever makes you happiest on your birthday.
> 
> You have me thinking about that Apple Watch. Do you really think it's helping you more than your Fitbit? Maybe I should go back to using my Fitbit. I'm sure cutting out the carbs and sugar is helping. They say that 80% of weight loss is diet. It would help if I stopped the carbs. I have my canyon ranch stay next month and I would do like to go into the trip at a good weight. I seem to have crept up a few lbs lately.



I don't know how much credit to give the watch because I'm doing so many things but:
1. The activity app which is a series of rings is seriously addictive, like a game so I'm trying to beat yesterday each day. I don't think the fitbit app is as motivating for me. 
2. Because it's on my wrist, I'm more aware of it plus it alerts me to get up if I'm at my desk too long. My fitbit one is clipped to my bra so I'm not really thinking about it. 
3. Food is critical, the activity calories I gain are minimal compared to eating the right balance of protein/fat while limiting carbs. I also have to watch my sodium as so many low carb things are high in sodium. 
4. I don't drink anything but water. I'm not a big drinker and will have a cocktail out maybe once every few months. Before my Celiac diagnosis a lot of alcohol made me really sick so I don't have much of a taste for it. 
5. The Hermes watch was really expensive for a gadget so I think I'm committed to getting my money's worth out of it. Whenever I see it I think "well, in 30lbs it'll have paid for itself" 

I wouldn't encourage anyone to get one either way, it's truly a novelty gadget but definitely a unique one. If anything someday it will be one of those crazy collectibles!


Thanks about my trip idea, it's hard not to try to rush when I look at places to stay now! We just need a cozy 2 bedroom, I asked my dad if he wanted my bro and his kids to come but he said No Way, grandkids and Paris don't mix. He's going to go on a beach vacay with them! He's definitely a cool Grandpa and the grandkids in tow would cramp his style as he flirts with all the chic Parisienne women and charms them with his still pretty terrible French!


----------



## AnaTeresa

Cordeliere said:


> Happy Birthday Jadeite.
> 
> Pocketbook Pup   Your plan sounds lovely and smart.  Like MrsOwen3, you are stirring Paris lust in me.
> 
> In anyone here is a reader, you might enjoy *Paris *the novel.   It is a 600+ page historical novel that follows members of five Parisian families over six centuries.   Each chapter focuses on a family at a different point in history and the stories jump around in time--they are not presented in a linear fashion.
> 
> For example, one of the characters was involved in building the Eiffel Tower and in a later chapter his son helps to sabotage the Tower's lighting early in the occupation.  Some were Communists involved in plotting revolutions.  Some lived at Versailles and had to cope with palace politics and badly behaved royals.  Some were members of the aristocracy who escaped the German occupation by fleeing to their country homes and helping freedom fighters. The random ordering means that in some cases you know the character's ancestors and in some cases you know their yet to be born offspring.
> 
> It gave me a new appreciation for the arrondissements and their development in the course of history.  It gave me a new recognition of what a hassle it was for families to find appropriate husbands for their daughters.   Glad it is so much more simple today. It also gave me an appreciation for how houses were handed down from generation to generation, and each generation had to do something to the house to insure its longevity or improve its finish.  The book gave me a more multi dimensional understanding of Paris and how differently life was experienced by members of different groups.  This book is a great way to kill time if you are stuck waiting.



I love Paris and I love historical fiction, so this sounds right up my alley as well. I will have to check this out!

EAT: Happy birthday, Jadeite!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> I don't know how much credit to give the watch because I'm doing so many things but:
> 
> 1. The activity app which is a series of rings is seriously addictive, like a game so I'm trying to beat yesterday each day. I don't think the fitbit app is as motivating for me.
> 
> 2. Because it's on my wrist, I'm more aware of it plus it alerts me to get up if I'm at my desk too long. My fitbit one is clipped to my bra so I'm not really thinking about it.
> 
> 3. Food is critical, the activity calories I gain are minimal compared to eating the right balance of protein/fat while limiting carbs. I also have to watch my sodium as so many low carb things are high in sodium.
> 
> 4. I don't drink anything but water. I'm not a big drinker and will have a cocktail out maybe once every few months. Before my Celiac diagnosis a lot of alcohol made me really sick so I don't have much of a taste for it.
> 
> 5. The Hermes watch was really expensive for a gadget so I think I'm committed to getting my money's worth out of it. Whenever I see it I think "well, in 30lbs it'll have paid for itself"
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't encourage anyone to get one either way, it's truly a novelty gadget but definitely a unique one. If anything someday it will be one of those crazy collectibles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks about my trip idea, it's hard not to try to rush when I look at places to stay now! We just need a cozy 2 bedroom, I asked my dad if he wanted my bro and his kids to come but he said No Way, grandkids and Paris don't mix. He's going to go on a beach vacay with them! He's definitely a cool Grandpa and the grandkids in tow would cramp his style as he flirts with all the chic Parisienne women and charms them with his still pretty terrible French!




Omg. I love him. How wonderful. You are going to have such a great time. 

Good advice on the watch. I'll try the cheap solutions first like the diet. I'm such a carb addict. I am Italian after all. And I don't love meat. I have to force myself to eat it. I could go vegetarian but I fear that would mean I ate more carbs. You are inspiring me to try harder. See you are better than an Apple Watch!


----------



## EmileH

Ok coming clean. I bought something unplanned. Aloha. I fell in love with this color way which highlights the banyan tree so well. I spent several vacations under the banyan tree pictured below which anyone who has been to the four seasons big island will recognize. The only "problem" with it is that it is one ft off four seasons property so the waiters are nice enough to bring you drinks but you have to stand up and meet them to take the drinks. Does anyone else remember this tree? Heaven on earth.


----------



## Pirula

Jadeite said:


> Dharma!! These nicely finished up my day! Thank you!!! Because I wanted very much to buy flowers today but by the time I got there the flower sellers have all wrapped up their night. So here I am in the cafe fortunately enjoying your beautiful pics.
> 
> Happy birthday to me. I'm of the age I can shamelessly declare it. lol.



Happy Birthday *Jadeite*!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok coming clean. I bought something unplanned. Aloha. I fell in love with this color way which highlights the banyan tree so well. I spent several vacations under the banyan tree pictured below which anyone who has been to the four seasons big island will recognize. The only "problem" with it is that it is one ft off four seasons property so the waiters are nice enough to bring you drinks but you have to stand up and meet them to take the drinks. Does anyone else remember this tree? Heaven on earth.
> 
> View attachment 3260215
> View attachment 3260216



I saw that on the authentication thread.  You got such a great price.   No harm in a little spontaneity when it doesn't break the bank.  Congrats,.  That banyan tree must be a relative of the one in the courtyard of the Moana hotel in Waikiki.  So relaxing being in the shade and having waiters bring those guava juice drinks called tropical breezes.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> I saw that on the authentication thread.  You got such a great price.   No harm in a little spontaneity when it doesn't break the bank.  Congrats,.




Thanks.  [emoji8]


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok coming clean. I bought something unplanned. Aloha. I fell in love with this color way which highlights the banyan tree so well. I spent several vacations under the banyan tree pictured below which anyone who has been to the four seasons big island will recognize. The only "problem" with it is that it is one ft off four seasons property so the waiters are nice enough to bring you drinks but you have to stand up and meet them to take the drinks. Does anyone else remember this tree? Heaven on earth.
> 
> View attachment 3260215
> View attachment 3260216


Ooh PbP . i was looking at the scarf just this morning, but the orange bits stopped me!
Love the Big Island. We always stay in a condo or house, but my favorite place for lunch is at the 4 seasons!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok coming clean. I bought something unplanned. Aloha. I fell in love with this color way which highlights the banyan tree so well. I spent several vacations under the banyan tree pictured below which anyone who has been to the four seasons big island will recognize. The only "problem" with it is that it is one ft off four seasons property so the waiters are nice enough to bring you drinks but you have to stand up and meet them to take the drinks. Does anyone else remember this tree? Heaven on earth.
> 
> View attachment 3260215
> View attachment 3260216



I totally support this idea!  It serves as a wonderful remembrance of a place you love.  I have two scarves relating to Venice and I take them with me when I go, Le Carnval de Venise and Les Bissones de Venise.  I'm too lazy to go take pictures of mine, but luckily I found the the exact ones floating around the internet.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Ooh PbP . i was looking at the scarf just this morning, but the orange bits stopped me!
> Love the Big Island. We always stay in a condo or house, but my favorite place for lunch is at the 4 seasons!



Scarf1 I think we were separated at birth. We have such similar taste.  Thanks to Hermes little bits of orange no longer bother me especially when surrounded by blue. There is another one listed. Want to be twins yet again? I'm sorry I took the less expensive one. 





gracekelly said:


> I totally support this idea!  It serves as a wonderful remembrance of a place you love.  I have two scarves relating to Venice and I take them with me when I go, Le Carnval de Venise and Les Bissones de Venise.  I'm too lazy to go take pictures of mine, but luckily I found the the exact ones floating around the internet.




These are both lovely gracekelly. The best scarves are the ones that hold special memories for us.


----------



## Freckles1

Happy birthday Jadeite!!! I hope you are having a wonderful day!!


----------



## dharma

Jadeite said:


> Dharma!! These nicely finished up my day! Thank you!!! Because I wanted very much to buy flowers today but by the time I got there the flower sellers have all wrapped up their night. So here I am in the cafe fortunately enjoying your beautiful pics.
> 
> Happy birthday to me. I'm of the age I can shamelessly declare it. lol.



Happy birthday Jadeite!!!! I'm glad you enjoyed the photos! Here's one more just for you


----------



## dharma

Hello cafe!

MrsO, I think I found your 3 lbs

PBpup, I love that you plan trips for yourself. Very inspiring! Right now my family needs me close but I do escape to NYC every chance I get. Hopefully once DD is in college in a few years I can follow your lead. Lovely scarf ! The big island is a very special place. When we were there a million years ago on our honeymoon, they were building the Four Seasons up the road from our hotel. I think it was the Mauna Lani, I'm not sure if it's even there anymore. 

Gracekelly, love the Venice scarf!

Cordeliere, sounds like a fabulous book. I'm such a Francophile, I'll definitely look for it.


----------



## dharma

chaneljewel said:


> Dharma, the orchids are beautiful!   I think the flower on the orchid is so spectacular in comparison to the actual plant.   The wait to gaze upon these flowers is always long but so worth it.  Much like our wait for Hermes or other quality designers.



Haha, the Hermes of the flower world! I don't love orchids in arrangements, but seeing them on display in a rain forest type habitat definitely made me appreciate them more. Spectacular and sculptural. 

Has anyone taken a look at the recent Hermes homme runway pics? I love this crazy bolide, kind of like a fendi monster bolide mash up. The scarves are gorgeous too, I usually manage to snag a few of the men's offerings and these look especially good.  The line work is similar to beloved India, dare we dream?


----------



## dharma

Name that pattern......


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Haha, the Hermes of the flower world! I don't love orchids in arrangements, but seeing them on display in a rain forest type habitat definitely made me appreciate them more. Spectacular and sculptural.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone taken a look at the recent Hermes homme runway pics? I love this crazy bolide, kind of like a fendi monster bolide mash up. The scarves are gorgeous too, I usually manage to snag a few of the men's offerings and these look especially good.  The line work is similar to beloved India, dare we dream?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] DH saw that and asked for one.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

dharma said:


> Name that pattern......



Never mind the pattern- I'll take the young man.

"Young man.....young, young, young man..."  (Spoken by Blanche DuBois from the Tennessee Williams play 'A Streetcar Named Desire')


----------



## dharma

Madam Bijoux said:


> Never mind the pattern- I'll take the young man.
> 
> "Young man.....young, young, young man..."  (Spoken by Blanche DuBois from the Tennessee Williams play 'A Streetcar Named Desire')



 I'm not sure if he's a PO or an SO


----------



## Moirai

Hello Cafe! 

Welcome new members to the Cafe! It's great to see the active discussions on this thread. I echo the sentiments that the ladies in this thread are fabulous, and the camaraderie here and in the H subforum is wonderful.

Jadeite, Happy happy birthday to you!

Dharma, thanks for the beautiful pics of the orchids. They are one of my favorite flowers. I love that fun crazy bolide too.

MadamB, you are too funny! 

Freckles, can't wait to see the colors you're going to get for your new bag. It will be fabulous!

PbP, I admire your well thought out plans of your purchases. Your collection of bags and scarves are a testament to that. In regards to jewelry, have you thought of VCA necklaces? Those are timeless and beautiful. The Aloha scarf is lovely. You are really good with findings these treasures.

Gracekelly, your Venice silks are lovely. Wouldn't it be a great souvenir to buy an H scarf at every vacation locale?


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Hello Cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome new members to the Cafe! It's great to see the active discussions on this thread. I echo the sentiments that the ladies in this thread are fabulous, and the camaraderie here and in the H subforum is wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> Jadeite, Happy happy birthday to you!
> 
> 
> 
> Dharma, thanks for the beautiful pics of the orchids. They are one of my favorite flowers. I love that fun crazy bolide too.
> 
> 
> 
> MadamB, you are too funny!
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles, can't wait to see the colors you're going to get for your new bag. It will be fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> PbP, I admire your well thought out plans of your purchases. Your collection of bags and scarves are a testament to that. In regards to jewelry, have you thought of VCA necklaces? Those are timeless and beautiful. The Aloha scarf is lovely. You are really good with findings these treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracekelly, your Venice silks are lovely. Wouldn't it be a great souvenir to buy an H scarf at every vacation locale?




Hi! Yes, I'm thinking of some VCA pieces. I probably won't get to them until the end if this year. Do you have any favorites or any advice? 

I also just found an Amoureaux de Paris gavroche in good colors for a good price. I think I have read most of the books it references and I have been looking for good colors for a while. Now I am really through with my grails and my wishlist and I should stop looking at eBay completely before I fall in love unexpectedly again. 

Have a good day everyone. It is like spring here today.


----------



## Livia1

I just have to share, I've been looking for a particular scarf everywhere. It's not from the current season so not on the European website and my local store didn't have the particular cw I wanted. It is on the US website but they don't ship to Europe so after calling A LOT of Hermes stores last week I finally managed to find one and it is now on it's way to me, yay 
Cant' wait!


----------



## Pirula

Livia1 said:


> I just have to share, I've been looking for a particular scarf everywhere. It's not from the current season so not on the European website and my local store didn't have the particular cw I wanted. It is on the US website but they don't ship to Europe so after calling A LOT of Hermes stores last week I finally managed to find one and it is now on it's way to me, yay
> Cant' wait!



Marvelous!  Congratulations!  WHAT is it??????


----------



## Livia1

Pirula said:


> Marvelous!  Congratulations!  WHAT is it??????




Thanks!
It's the Zebra Pegasus


----------



## Pirula

Livia1 said:


> Thanks!
> It's the Zebra Pegasus




Whoop!  Can't wait to see it on you!  I have the baby Zebra Pegasus.....


----------



## Cordeliere

Livia1 said:


> Thanks!
> It's the Zebra Pegasus




What cw?


----------



## Livia1

Pirula said:


> Whoop!  Can't wait to see it on you!  I have the baby Zebra Pegasus.....



I know 
I have been looking through A LOT of scarf threads lately looking for mod pics so thank you for posting yours 




Cordeliere said:


> What cw?



03 - caban / turquoise / blue klein


----------



## Cordeliere

Moirai said:


> Wouldn't it be a great souvenir to buy an H scarf at every vacation locale?



What a charming idea.  DH's mother lived to be 92 and in her last decade, downsized and lived in a small apartment stuffed to the gills with mementos of her life and travels.  She outlived ALL of her many friends. Her STUFF brought her  memories that filled her with joy and kept the loneliness at bay. In my later years, I would much rather be reminded of my life by beautiful silks than trinkets.


----------



## EmileH

Livia1 said:


> I just have to share, I've been looking for a particular scarf everywhere. It's not from the current season so not on the European website and my local store didn't have the particular cw I wanted. It is on the US website but they don't ship to Europe so after calling A LOT of Hermes stores last week I finally managed to find one and it is now on it's way to me, yay
> Cant' wait!




Congrats!!!! Persistence pays off.


----------



## Livia1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congrats!!!! Persistence pays off.




Apparently 
Thanks!


----------



## Jadeite

Ladies thank you and so sweet to hear the bday wishes. My government being respectful of my age sent me a letter informing me I am now legally an "elder"ly by their standards. I have tears of laughter coming out of my eyes...

Dharma I don't know that scarf but I will have that young man please... Wearing just the flowers you showed me. (Man, I miss Julide!)

Cordeliere, that Paris book sounds intriguing. Bookstores are hard to come by these days though... Everything has gone almost digital these days.


----------



## Freckles1

Livia1 said:


> I just have to share, I've been looking for a particular scarf everywhere. It's not from the current season so not on the European website and my local store didn't have the particular cw I wanted. It is on the US website but they don't ship to Europe so after calling A LOT of Hermes stores last week I finally managed to find one and it is now on it's way to me, yay
> Cant' wait!




Good for you Livia!!!!! Please model for us once your new beauty arrives!!!!!


----------



## Livia1

Freckles1 said:


> Good for you Livia!!!!! Please model for us once your new beauty arrives!!!!!




Thank you!! I'm sad to say, I don't like doing mod shots :shame:


----------



## Cordeliere

Livia1 said:


> Thank you!! I'm sad to say, I don't like doing mod shots :shame:



I am with you, although I plan to make an effort in 2017.  I am working on a new look that is appropriate to the tropical climate I have moved to and until I have that down, I am not satisfied enough with my appearance that I want to share.  Plus I am not part of the selfie generation so I have to get used to taking pictures of myself.


----------



## Livia1

Cordeliere said:


> I am with you, although I plan to make an effort in 2017.  I am working on a new look that is appropriate to the tropical climate I have moved to and until I have that down, I am not satisfied enough with my appearance that I want to share.  Plus I am not part of the selfie generation so I have to get used to taking pictures of myself.




I am just a very private person. I actually do use Insta but I don't post anything too personal and while I think I might have posted a mod shot on this forum at some time, that was an actual action shot, taken by my SO on vacation, not showing my face.

Taking a picture of myself is such a strange thing.

That said, I am very, very happy others do it because it's a such a great help and inspiration :okay:


----------



## EmileH

Livia1 said:


> I am just a very private person. I actually do use Insta but I don't post anything too personal and while I think I might have posted a mod shot on this forum at some time, that was an actual action shot, taken by my SO on vacation, not showing my face.
> 
> Taking a picture of myself is such a strange thing.
> 
> That said, I am very, very happy others do it because it's a such a great help and inspiration :okay:




I understand completely. I don't even use Facebook. My husband is shocked that I post here. He googled pocketbook pup last night and showed me that all of my photos come up. That was a bit scary.


----------



## Livia1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I understand completely. I don't even use Facebook. My husband is shocked that I post here. He googled pocketbook pup last night and showed me that all of my photos come up. That was a bit scary.




That IS scary!


----------



## gracekelly

Jadeite said:


> Ladies thank you and so sweet to hear the bday wishes. My government being respectful of my age sent me a letter informing me I am now legally an "elder"ly by their standards. I have tears of laughter coming out of my eyes...
> 
> Dharma I don't know that scarf but I will have that young man please... Wearing just the flowers you showed me. (Man, I miss Julide!)
> 
> Cordeliere, that Paris book sounds intriguing. Bookstores are hard to come by these days though... Everything has gone almost digital these days.



Belated BD wishes to you, Elder Sister  Seriously, a letter from the gov't!  As long as they didn't say that you owe them back taxes, all is good!

Moirai, I totally agree about the scarf purchase as a memento. The funny thing is that I had both of my Venise scarves before I ever got there!  I did purposely buy a scarf at the Harrod's Hermes counter during my last trip to London, and even though it is  Minuit au Faubourg, I like to consider it as a souvenir of that trip.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I understand completely. I don't even use Facebook. My husband is shocked that I post here. He googled pocketbook pup last night and showed me that all of my photos come up. That was a bit scary.



I just replicated your husband's test.   On just your user name, all that comes up is pictures of tiny dogs.  If you add Hermes to your user name, pictures of scarves come up but I didn't see any that I thought identified you.   If you add purse forum to your user name,  maybe some shots of you but maybe not.  I haven't been here long enough to recognize them.  I did see some other people's avatar come up and pictures of people who post on the scarf of the day thread.   Someone would have a really hard time identifying you from the search results.  They would have to already know you to get anything identifiable.  

I am with you about Facebook.  I don't do that either.  I am on linked in but that is a professional thing.


----------



## Moirai

Hi Ladies!

MrsO, forgot to add earlier that your dad is awesome. I hope to be a grandma like him when I grow up . It sounds wonderful to take grand-kids on vacation. Have a great time in Paris.

PbP, I love the Vintage Alhambra 20 motifs necklace. I was planning to buy last year but it got supplanted by a diamond eternity necklace. VCA would look gorgeous on you and with your scarves. I love how MYH wears hers. I read that VCA has twice yearly price increases so maybe check out the prices when you're in Paris.

Cordeliere and Gracekelly, I find my and DH's wallet opens more freely on vacation so I think that will be my game plan. And, of course, on my next trip there won't be any H store, haha. Cordeliere, I also would rather have silks as mementos, and they can be passed down to loved ones. What stylish girl wouldn't want H scarves?!

Livia, congrats on getting your scarf! 

Kyokei, I know you have a busy week coming up. Good luck!

Fab, hope all is well. Miss you here.

Does anyone have recommendations for insert for B35 other than D&C and Maitai? I'm leaning towards D&C but not sure to get loose fit or snug fit. It seems the consensus on the bag insert thread is snug fit but I'm worried it's a bit too tight.


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei:  best of luck with your big certification test!  [emoji172][emoji256]


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO, forgot to add earlier that your dad is awesome. I hope to be a grandma like him when I grow up . It sounds wonderful to take grand-kids on vacation. Have a great time in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> PbP, I love the Vintage Alhambra 20 motifs necklace. I was planning to buy last year but it got supplanted by a diamond eternity necklace. VCA would look gorgeous on you and with your scarves. I love how MYH wears hers. I read that VCA has twice yearly price increases so maybe check out the prices when you're in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> Cordeliere and Gracekelly, I find my and DH's wallet opens more freely on vacation so I think that will be my game plan. And, of course, on my next trip there won't be any H store, haha. Cordeliere, I also would rather have silks as mementos, and they can be passed down to loved ones. What stylish girl wouldn't want H scarves?!
> 
> 
> 
> Livia, congrats on getting your scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> Kyokei, I know you have a busy week coming up. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Fab, hope all is well. Miss you here.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for insert for B35 other than D&C and Maitai? I'm leaning towards D&C but not sure to get loose fit or snug fit. It seems the consensus on the bag insert thread is snug fit but I'm worried it's a bit too tight.




Thanks for the info. I'll definitely check it out in Paris. I'm also inspired by the way MYH wears her VCA and her scarves.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

"Hello.  May I carry your purse?"


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> "Hello.  May I carry your purse?"




Grrrrrrrrre
I wouldn't mind "handling" that......
We can just put my purse on a chair....


----------



## gracekelly

Moirai said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> MrsO, forgot to add earlier that your dad is awesome. I hope to be a grandma like him when I grow up . It sounds wonderful to take grand-kids on vacation. Have a great time in Paris.
> 
> PbP, I love the Vintage Alhambra 20 motifs necklace. I was planning to buy last year but it got supplanted by a diamond eternity necklace. VCA would look gorgeous on you and with your scarves. I love how MYH wears hers. I read that VCA has twice yearly price increases so maybe check out the prices when you're in Paris.
> 
> Cordeliere and Gracekelly, *I find my and DH's wallet opens more freely on vacation *so I think that will be my game plan. And, of course, on my next trip there won't be any H store, haha. Cordeliere, I also would rather have silks as mementos, and they can be passed down to loved ones. What stylish girl wouldn't want H scarves?!
> 
> Livia, congrats on getting your scarf!
> 
> Kyokei, I know you have a busy week coming up. Good luck!
> 
> Fab, hope all is well. Miss you here.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for insert for B35 other than D&C and Maitai? I'm leaning towards D&C but not sure to get loose fit or snug fit. It seems the consensus on the bag insert thread is snug fit but I'm worried it's a bit too tight.



Isn't that funny!  My DH was with me and helped me to pick it out.  He really like Photo Finish which was hanging on the wall, but didn't like that the design was lost in the fold and tie.    (I later bought Photo Finish in another colorway and he has no clue when I wear it )


----------



## Moirai

Jadeite said:


> By the way I have a really dumb question on shoveling snow...this coming from someone who never shoveled snow before... But when u shovel u just push the snow to the side and carve a pathway to somewhere right? And if snow dumps again u do it all over? Sounds like incredible muscle power? Any hot guys out there that get paid to do that? If yes any chance they shovel snow shirtless?  alright beat me up for the stupid questions but this is the time I miss Julide when it comes to hot shirtless guys...





Madam Bijoux said:


> "Hello.  May I carry your purse?"



Yes, You May! LOL!

Jadeite, this is who you want to see mowing your lawn in the summer!



gracekelly said:


> Isn't that funny!  My DH was with me and helped me to pick it out.  He really like Photo Finish which was hanging on the wall, but didn't like that the design was lost in the fold and tie.    (I later bought Photo Finish in another colorway and he has no clue when I wear it )



Love when that happens!


----------



## MYH

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll definitely check it out in Paris. I'm also inspired by the way MYH wears her VCA and her scarves.





Moirai said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> MrsO, forgot to add earlier that your dad is awesome. I hope to be a grandma like him when I grow up . It sounds wonderful to take grand-kids on vacation. Have a great time in Paris.
> 
> PbP, I love the Vintage Alhambra 20 motifs necklace. I was planning to buy last year but it got supplanted by a diamond eternity necklace. VCA would look gorgeous on you and with your scarves. I love how MYH wears hers. I read that VCA has twice yearly price increases so maybe check out the prices when you're in Paris.
> 
> Cordeliere and Gracekelly, I find my and DH's wallet opens more freely on vacation so I think that will be my game plan. And, of course, on my next trip there won't be any H store, haha. Cordeliere, I also would rather have silks as mementos, and they can be passed down to loved ones. What stylish girl wouldn't want H scarves?!
> 
> Livia, congrats on getting your scarf!
> 
> Kyokei, I know you have a busy week coming up. Good luck!
> 
> Fab, hope all is well. Miss you here.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for insert for B35 other than D&C and Maitai? I'm leaning towards D&C but not sure to get loose fit or snug fit. It seems the consensus on the bag insert thread is snug fit but I'm worried it's a bit too tight.



I've been running around like a crazy person and haven't had the time to participate in all my favorite threads. I popped my head in here and saw my name pop up! I am so extremely flattered you gals like the way I wear my VCA!  TbH, I only have - very small collection. 5 pieces. 10 motif MoP, 10 motif onyx, Byzantine necklace and earrings, and a MoP magic ring. I find these basics work well for me.  I really wanted some earclips for awhile but I guess I have fat earlobes because they hurt me! I've been told they can be adjusted but I can't get past the unpleasant trying in experience to actually purchase and get them adjusted. I'm all for a few pieces of VCA!


----------



## Cordeliere

MYH said:


> I've been running around like a crazy person and haven't had the time to participate in all my favorite threads. I popped my head in here and saw my name pop up! I am so extremely flattered you gals like the way I wear my VCA!  TbH, I only have - very small collection. 5 pieces. 10 motif MoP, 10 motif onyx, Byzantine necklace and earrings, and a MoP magic ring. I find these basics work well for me.  I really wanted some earclips for awhile but I guess I have fat earlobes because they hurt me! I've been told they can be adjusted but I can't get past the unpleasant trying in experience to actually purchase and get them adjusted. I'm all for a few pieces of VCA!



Dear MYH

Followed the link at the bottom of your post to your thread about your bag collection.  Loved the discussion.  I am looking forward to reading your other threads.  I feel like I do when I have a couple of special chocolates squirreled away and know that I have a couple of treats to enjoy in the near future.


----------



## Mindi B

Madam Bijoux said:


> "Hello.  May I carry your purse?"



Forget the purse!  Pick ME up!


----------



## MYH

Cordeliere said:


> Dear MYH
> 
> Followed the link at the bottom of your post to your thread about your bag collection.  Loved the discussion.  I am looking forward to reading your other threads.  I feel like I do when I have a couple of special chocolates squirreled away and know that I have a couple of treats to enjoy in the near future.


That is so sweet of you to say! I have to admit I was kinda bad and added two more bags to my capsule collection. Will add those soon.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!

I see everyone has been busy and hello to the new faces!!

Today is the anniversary of my business, it's a bit of a milestone in the small business world-5 years. It was an uneventful day filled with the normal stresses but I'll try and celebrate it tomorrow after finishing up the current project causing said stress. 

I celebrated with the planned purchase of a vintage item. It had been on my radar, I was looking for it's fraternal twin to no avail for about a year. There was one back when I got my first vintage but I haven't seen a great one since. This one kept popping up in searches lovely, but the wrong color until I did a little exercise recently. 

I pulled out the Chanel slingbacks and my normal spring attire of denim, white shirts, a couple of boiler suits and then threw (let's be real-gently placed) my bags into the mix and said if I could get one bag to fill the gap it would be a Spring/Summer lady like silhouette with black but not necessarily all black. All signs pointed to the piece I bought. I had it quickly authenticated, negotiated a touch, probably should have pushed for more but when you want something...so anyway, I will be sure to share when she arrives! 

*MYH,* what'd you get?? I'll have to go check your thread!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> I see everyone has been busy and hello to the new faces!!
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the anniversary of my business, it's a bit of a milestone in the small business world-5 years. It was an uneventful day filled with the normal stresses but I'll try and celebrate it tomorrow after finishing up the current project causing said stress.
> 
> 
> 
> I celebrated with the planned purchase of a vintage item. It had been on my radar, I was looking for it's fraternal twin to no avail for about a year. There was one back when I got my first vintage but I haven't seen a great one since. This one kept popping up in searches lovely, but the wrong color until I did a little exercise recently.
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled out the Chanel slingbacks and my normal spring attire of denim, white shirts, a couple of boiler suits and then threw (let's be real-gently placed) my bags into the mix and said if I could get one bag to fill the gap it would be a Spring/Summer lady like silhouette with black but not necessarily all black. All signs pointed to the piece I bought. I had it quickly authenticated, negotiated a touch, probably should have pushed for more but when you want something...so anyway, I will be sure to share when she arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> *MYH,* what'd you get?? I'll have to go check your thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!




Mrs O, a big congratulations to you on your business milestone and on your new purchase. I can't wait for your reveal.


----------



## chaneljewel

Livia1 said:


> Thank you!! I'm sad to say, I don't like doing mod shots :shame:



Livia, I feel the same.  I guess I'm just not bold enough to do them.  I'm glad others show their shots though.


----------



## Pirula

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> I see everyone has been busy and hello to the new faces!!
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the anniversary of my business, it's a bit of a milestone in the small business world-5 years. It was an uneventful day filled with the normal stresses but I'll try and celebrate it tomorrow after finishing up the current project causing said stress.
> 
> 
> 
> I celebrated with the planned purchase of a vintage item. It had been on my radar, I was looking for it's fraternal twin to no avail for about a year. There was one back when I got my first vintage but I haven't seen a great one since. This one kept popping up in searches lovely, but the wrong color until I did a little exercise recently.
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled out the Chanel slingbacks and my normal spring attire of denim, white shirts, a couple of boiler suits and then threw (let's be real-gently placed) my bags into the mix and said if I could get one bag to fill the gap it would be a Spring/Summer lady like silhouette with black but not necessarily all black. All signs pointed to the piece I bought. I had it quickly authenticated, negotiated a touch, probably should have pushed for more but when you want something...so anyway, I will be sure to share when she arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> *MYH,* what'd you get?? I'll have to go check your thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!




Hey!  Congrats on five years!  That's huge! &#127870;


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> I celebrated with the planned purchase of a vintage item. It had been on my radar, I was looking for it's fraternal twin to no avail for about a year. There was one back when I got my first vintage but I haven't seen a great one since. This one kept popping up in searches lovely, but the wrong color until I did a little exercise recently.
> 
> I pulled out the Chanel slingbacks and my normal spring attire of denim, white shirts, a couple of boiler suits and then threw (let's be real-gently placed) my bags into the mix and said if I could get one bag to fill the gap it would be a Spring/Summer lady like silhouette with black but not necessarily all black. All signs pointed to the piece I bought. I had it quickly authenticated, negotiated a touch, probably should have pushed for more but when you want something...so anyway, I will be sure to share when she arrives!



You're killing me.  I love vintage and can hardly wait to see what you got.  

And congrats on the 5 years.  That is a big deal.   I think it is so important for women to have their own businesses.  Way to go.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Mrs O, a big congratulations to you on your business milestone and on your new purchase. I can't wait for your reveal.







Cordeliere said:


> You're killing me.  I love vintage and can hardly wait to see what you got.
> 
> 
> 
> And congrats on the 5 years.  That is a big deal.   I think it is so important for women to have their own businesses.  Way to go.







Pirula said:


> Hey!  Congrats on five years!  That's huge! &#127870;




Thank you, today I will be able to enjoy my accomplishments! 

And Ms Vintage should arrive for Valentine's Day &#10083;


----------



## Jadeite

Madam Bijoux said:


> "Hello.  May I carry your purse?"




He can carry me.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hello from the Philadelphia Auto Show!
Which of your purses match these beauties?


----------



## Madam Bijoux




----------



## Madam Bijoux

Rouge H anyone?


----------



## Cordeliere

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello from the Philadelphia Auto Show!
> Which of your purses match these beauties?



Yes.  I think it is good to have a variety of cars so you can always have the appropriate one to compliment your outfit of the day.  Have some neutrals and some pop colors.  Some for formal outfits and some for causal.

Madame B.  Did you find anything that tickled your fancy?


----------



## AnaTeresa

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> I see everyone has been busy and hello to the new faces!!
> 
> Today is the anniversary of my business, it's a bit of a milestone in the small business world-5 years. It was an uneventful day filled with the normal stresses but I'll try and celebrate it tomorrow after finishing up the current project causing said stress.
> 
> I celebrated with the planned purchase of a vintage item. It had been on my radar, I was looking for it's fraternal twin to no avail for about a year. There was one back when I got my first vintage but I haven't seen a great one since. This one kept popping up in searches lovely, but the wrong color until I did a little exercise recently.
> 
> I pulled out the Chanel slingbacks and my normal spring attire of denim, white shirts, a couple of boiler suits and then threw (let's be real-gently placed) my bags into the mix and said if I could get one bag to fill the gap it would be a Spring/Summer lady like silhouette with black but not necessarily all black. All signs pointed to the piece I bought. I had it quickly authenticated, negotiated a touch, probably should have pushed for more but when you want something...so anyway, I will be sure to share when she arrives!
> 
> *MYH,* what'd you get?? I'll have to go check your thread!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!



Congrats on your business! Five years for a small business is HUGE. Definitely worth celebrating.


----------



## meridian

Congratulations on the 5 years! And early congrats on your new purchase!  I'm like everyone else here and can't wait to see!


----------



## meridian

Your collection doesn't sound very small to me, sounds exquisite!  I have one piece, the Holiday pendant from 2014 and I love it.


----------



## meridian

This one is my favorite &#128536;


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello from the Philadelphia Auto Show!
> 
> Which of your purses match these beauties?







Madam Bijoux said:


>







Madam Bijoux said:


> Rouge H anyone?




Madam you know how to hit all the right notes!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Congratulations MrsO!!! Cheers[emoji483][emoji483][emoji483]


----------



## chaneljewel

Love the cars MB!

Congrats on your Five year business MrsO!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Cordeliere said:


> Yes.  I think it is good to have a variety of cars so you can always have the appropriate one to compliment your outfit of the day.  Have some neutrals and some pop colors.  Some for formal outfits and some for causal.
> 
> Madame B.  Did you find anything that tickled your fancy?



Hi, Cordeliere!  This is the only car I ever really wanted, and it was never reliable.


----------



## Cordeliere

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Cordeliere!  This is the only car I ever really wanted, and it was never reliable.



What a beauty!  Looks like it was made to race around Monte Carlo with a Kelly in the passenger seat.  Or perhaps the Sean Connery James Bond just left this with valet parking.  So what Hermes color coordinates with this beauty?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Cordeliere said:


> Yes.  I think it is good to have a variety of cars so you can always have the appropriate one to compliment your outfit of the day.  Have some neutrals and some pop colors.  Some for formal outfits and some for causal.
> 
> Madame B.  Did you find anything that tickled your fancy?





Cordeliere said:


> What a beauty!  Looks like it was made to race around Monte Carlo with a Kelly in the passenger seat.  Or perhaps the Sean Connery James Bond just left this with valet parking.  So what Hermes color coordinates with this beauty?



I would carry Vert Olive, Menthe or Malachite in the passenger seat. For a major eye opener, I would carry Raisin, Iris or Black Box.


----------



## Cordeliere

Madam Bijoux said:


> I would carry Vert Olive, Menthe or Malachite in the passenger seat. For a major eye opener, I would carry Raisin, Iris or Black Box.



oooooh   I like the eye opener choices.


----------



## Jadeite

MrsO congrats on the five year anniversary ! 

Madam bijoux, I would love if hermes made a purse in that green.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> I see everyone has been busy and hello to the new faces!!
> 
> Today is the anniversary of my business, it's a bit of a milestone in the small business world-5 years. It was an uneventful day filled with the normal stresses but I'll try and celebrate it tomorrow after finishing up the current project causing said stress.
> 
> I celebrated with the planned purchase of a vintage item. It had been on my radar, I was looking for it's fraternal twin to no avail for about a year. There was one back when I got my first vintage but I haven't seen a great one since. This one kept popping up in searches lovely, but the wrong color until I did a little exercise recently.
> 
> I pulled out the Chanel slingbacks and my normal spring attire of denim, white shirts, a couple of boiler suits and then threw (let's be real-gently placed) my bags into the mix and said if I could get one bag to fill the gap it would be a Spring/Summer lady like silhouette with black but not necessarily all black. All signs pointed to the piece I bought. I had it quickly authenticated, negotiated a touch, probably should have pushed for more but when you want something...so anyway, I will be sure to share when she arrives!
> 
> *MYH,* what'd you get?? I'll have to go check your thread!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!



Congratulations, MrsOwen3
It takes a a great deal of heart to start a business and keep it going.  Kudos.


----------



## katekluet

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Cordeliere!  This is the only car I ever really wanted, and it was never reliable.




OH me too! In British racing green. I got an MGB in that color instead....it wasn't reliable either.


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsO, Congrats on the business anniversary! Five years is a huge accomplishment!!!

Since I know there are some jewelry lovers here, I picked up the reset of my big square cut Ceylon sapphire. The new setting was inspired by something I saw in Neimans. The pave includes Mandarin garnets, Tsavorite garnets, rubies, multi-color sapphires and colored diamonds. I could not be more thrilled with it.


----------



## Cordeliere

etoupebirkin said:


> MrsO, Congrats on the business anniversary! Five years is a huge accomplishment!!!
> 
> Since I know there are some jewelry lovers here, I picked up the reset of my big square cut Ceylon sapphire. The new setting was inspired by something I saw in Neimans. The pave includes Mandarin garnets, Tsavorite garnets, rubies, multi-color sapphires and colored diamonds. I could not be more thrilled with it.



Incredible.   Love the pave.  Very creative of you.


----------



## Moirai

MrsO, congrats on 5 years of success and here's to many more 

MadamB, nice cars! I'll take any one with Mr. Bond in it.

Etoupebirkin, the setting of the ring is gorgeous and the sapphire is stunning. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## EmileH

etoupebirkin said:


> MrsO, Congrats on the business anniversary! Five years is a huge accomplishment!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Since I know there are some jewelry lovers here, I picked up the reset of my big square cut Ceylon sapphire. The new setting was inspired by something I saw in Neimans. The pave includes Mandarin garnets, Tsavorite garnets, rubies, multi-color sapphires and colored diamonds. I could not be more thrilled with it.




Etoupe Birkin your ring is so beautiful and unique. I love it. Wear it in good health.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks Cordeliere, Moirai and Pocketbook Pup! I think it's the most spectacular piece I own.


----------



## Freckles1

etoupebirkin said:


> MrsO, Congrats on the business anniversary! Five years is a huge accomplishment!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Since I know there are some jewelry lovers here, I picked up the reset of my big square cut Ceylon sapphire. The new setting was inspired by something I saw in Neimans. The pave includes Mandarin garnets, Tsavorite garnets, rubies, multi-color sapphires and colored diamonds. I could not be more thrilled with it.




Etoupe this ring is fantastic!!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

etoupebirkin said:


> MrsO, Congrats on the business anniversary! Five years is a huge accomplishment!!!
> 
> Since I know there are some jewelry lovers here, I picked up the reset of my big square cut Ceylon sapphire. The new setting was inspired by something I saw in Neimans. The pave includes Mandarin garnets, Tsavorite garnets, rubies, multi-color sapphires and colored diamonds. I could not be more thrilled with it.



Congratulations!  Beautiful stone and fabulous setting.


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> MrsO, Congrats on the business anniversary! Five years is a huge accomplishment!!!
> 
> Since I know there are some jewelry lovers here, I picked up the reset of my big square cut Ceylon sapphire. The new setting was inspired by something I saw in Neimans. The pave includes Mandarin garnets, Tsavorite garnets, rubies, multi-color sapphires and colored diamonds. I could not be more thrilled with it.



Thanks EB!

Congrats on your new ring! It's the "bombe"  It's amazing, I love all the colors. I bet it would look great with your new Brique!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!

Thanks again for the congrats on my biz anniversary! It's a great milestone and the starting point for a few new ideas as well! 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Jadeite

EB that ring sure catches the eye and dazzles some.


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> MrsO, Congrats on the business anniversary! Five years is a huge accomplishment!!!
> 
> Since I know there are some jewelry lovers here, I picked up the reset of my big square cut Ceylon sapphire. The new setting was inspired by something I saw in Neimans. The pave includes Mandarin garnets, Tsavorite garnets, rubies, multi-color sapphires and colored diamonds. I could not be more thrilled with it.



Just exquisite!   I wouldn't take it off it I owned it!


----------



## meridian

etoupebirkin said:


> MrsO, Congrats on the business anniversary! Five years is a huge accomplishment!!!
> 
> Since I know there are some jewelry lovers here, I picked up the reset of my big square cut Ceylon sapphire. The new setting was inspired by something I saw in Neimans. The pave includes Mandarin garnets, Tsavorite garnets, rubies, multi-color sapphires and colored diamonds. I could not be more thrilled with it.


That's one beautiful ring. Congratulations!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks Freckles, Mrs O, Mme B, Chanel, Jadeite and Meridian!!!

Yes, this thing is glued to my right hand. One of my besties, who is responsible for connecting me with the jeweler who made the ring has been ill, so she hasn't seen this baby yet. She's seen pics though.

Happy Super Bowl Day!!! I'm going to make what I call, "Attack Dogz." It's basically Pigs in a Blanket made with habanero jelly. It's perfect Super Bowl Party food. And guys go nuts over them.


----------



## Moirai

Good morning Cafe!

Happy Super Bowl Sunday and Happy Chinese New Year!

EB, that sounds delicious! May we come over ? I'm looking forward to seeing the ads.


----------



## Freckles1

etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks Freckles, Mrs O, Mme B, Chanel, Jadeite and Meridian!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this thing is glued to my right hand. One of my besties, who is responsible for connecting me with the jeweler who made the ring has been ill, so she hasn't seen this baby yet. She's seen pics though.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Super Bowl Day!!! I'm going to make what I call, "Attack Dogz." It's basically Pigs in a Blanket made with habanero jelly. It's perfect Super Bowl Party food. And guys go nuts over them.




Eb those piggies sound delish!!!!
I am making rotelwith Jimmy Dean sausage
And brisket with mashed potatoes

Ladies, I have a secret I'm going to tell you!!
DS went to WPA last night ( women pay all dance) 
He came home at 1:30pm absolutely stinky drunk!!! I didn't know if I should laugh or cry!! He is going to be 17 this week and I guess I should be happy we've made it this long!! 
Anyway, I helped him upstairs and held him while he threw up and as corny as it sounds I will remember that moment the rest of my life  one more right of passage for both of us I guess ;0
DH and I slept in the guest room so we could be close to him all night and I hardly slept a wink. We kept all doors open and the bathroom light on!! He's hangin' a little today, but not too bad. And yes, there was a major discussion this morning!!!!
His little date did not drink and also took him to the McDonald's drive thru to try to sober him up. She made sure he got in the house and texted him after. 
I made sure he thanked her profusely and apologized several times!!! 
Lordy, it's not getting easier!!! 
Anyway, thank you for listening. I'm keeping this on the down low around here!!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Eb those piggies sound delish!!!!
> I am making rotelwith Jimmy Dean sausage
> And brisket with mashed potatoes
> 
> Ladies, I have a secret I'm going to tell you!!
> DS went to WPA last night ( women pay all dance)
> He came home at 1:30pm absolutely stinky drunk!!! I didn't know if I should laugh or cry!! He is going to be 17 this week and I guess I should be happy we've made it this long!!
> Anyway, I helped him upstairs and held him while he threw up and as corny as it sounds I will remember that moment the rest of my life  one more right of passage for both of us I guess ;0
> DH and I slept in the guest room so we could be close to him all night and I hardly slept a wink. We kept all doors open and the bathroom light on!! He's hangin' a little today, but not too bad. And yes, there was a major discussion this morning!!!!
> His little date did not drink and also took him to the McDonald's drive thru to try to sober him up. She made sure he got in the house and texted him after.
> I made sure he thanked her profusely and apologized several times!!!
> Lordy, it's not getting easier!!!
> Anyway, thank you for listening. I'm keeping this on the down low around here!!!




Oh freckles. I don't have children so I could never fully understand although that sounds so stressful. You seem like such wonderful parents. Hugs.


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> Eb those piggies sound delish!!!!
> I am making rotelwith Jimmy Dean sausage
> And brisket with mashed potatoes
> 
> Ladies, I have a secret I'm going to tell you!!
> DS went to WPA last night ( women pay all dance)
> He came home at 1:30pm absolutely stinky drunk!!! I didn't know if I should laugh or cry!! He is going to be 17 this week and I guess I should be happy we've made it this long!!
> Anyway, I helped him upstairs and held him while he threw up and as corny as it sounds I will remember that moment the rest of my life  one more right of passage for both of us I guess ;0
> DH and I slept in the guest room so we could be close to him all night and I hardly slept a wink. We kept all doors open and the bathroom light on!! He's hangin' a little today, but not too bad. And yes, there was a major discussion this morning!!!!
> His little date did not drink and also took him to the McDonald's drive thru to try to sober him up. She made sure he got in the house and texted him after.
> I made sure he thanked her profusely and apologized several times!!!
> Lordy, it's not getting easier!!!
> Anyway, thank you for listening. I'm keeping this on the down low around here!!!



Oh Freckles, I also don't have kids but was rather a hell raiser as a teen! You sound like a really cool mom and the puking is hopefully something he'll remember for a long time as well and think twice about drinking again anytime soon. Hope you guys have fun watching the Super Bowl!


----------



## MSO13

Cafe, everyone's big game snacks sound delicious! 

DH is planning a nacho extravaganza but I'm really trying to stick to my low carb plan and chips are not in the program! 

I'm planning cream cheese pancakes with strawberries and homemade whipped cream. Very low carb friendly but very decadent. Hopefully I'll be able to resist the chips!

My dad is a long time advertising guy so the commercials are the highlight for us!


----------



## chaneljewel

I love nachos so am definitely having them for SB!  DH got wings too but I'm happy with the nachos.   Indulging before the start of Lent!


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> My dad is a long time advertising guy so the commercials are the highlight for us!



The wiener dog commercial for Heinz is awesome.  Will be hard to top.


----------



## Jadeite

Happy lunar new year to the cafe ladies who celebrate


----------



## meridian

My boys are younger so I haven't been through this stage yet.  But it sounds like a night and lesson he won't forget.  And he made it through it unharmed.  So from the outside looking in my thought is that this (drinking then getting super sick) was a great teaching moment, one he is unlikely to repeat. Part of growing up, not always pretty but you learn from it&#128077;&#127998;


----------



## meridian

Mrs. O I'd love to hear more about the cream cheese pancakes and whipped cream!!  How in the world is this low carb? I'm on a low carb diet too so I'd love the recipe!  Sounds delish!!


----------



## Cordeliere

Freckles1 said:


> Eb those piggies sound delish!!!!
> I am making rotelwith Jimmy Dean sausage
> And brisket with mashed potatoes
> 
> Ladies, I have a secret I'm going to tell you!!
> DS went to WPA last night ( women pay all dance)
> He came home at 1:30pm absolutely stinky drunk!!! I didn't know if I should laugh or cry!! He is going to be 17 this week and I guess I should be happy we've made it this long!!
> Anyway, I helped him upstairs and held him while he threw up and as corny as it sounds I will remember that moment the rest of my life  one more right of passage for both of us I guess ;0
> DH and I slept in the guest room so we could be close to him all night and I hardly slept a wink. We kept all doors open and the bathroom light on!! He's hangin' a little today, but not too bad. And yes, there was a major discussion this morning!!!!
> His little date did not drink and also took him to the McDonald's drive thru to try to sober him up. She made sure he got in the house and texted him after.
> I made sure he thanked her profusely and apologized several times!!!
> Lordy, it's not getting easier!!!
> Anyway, thank you for listening. I'm keeping this on the down low around here!!!



You are an awesome mother for celebrating this moment as a learning experience and something that will be part of your family lore.


----------



## Freckles1

Thank you for your support ladies!!
We are making it up as we go along!!
DH and I both drank in high school.... So we understand but can't condone 
Hope everyone is enjoying the Super Bowl!!!
I thought the halftime show was great!! Much better than I expected!!!!


----------



## Maedi

etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks Freckles, Mrs O, Mme B, Chanel, Jadeite and Meridian!!!
> 
> Yes, this thing is glued to my right hand. One of my besties, who is responsible for connecting me with the jeweler who made the ring has been ill, so she hasn't seen this baby yet. She's seen pics though.
> 
> Happy Super Bowl Day!!! I'm going to make what I call, "Attack Dogz." It's basically Pigs in a Blanket made with habanero jelly. It's perfect Super Bowl Party food. And guys go nuts over them.



Such a unique beauty of a ring! I especially like the multicolored sides and the depth of the design.


----------



## Mindi B

Golly, Freckles, where did he get the alcohol?  Whoever served him was breaking the law, were they not?  But on the bright side, he knew he could come home to his folks and you and DH proved that he was right to trust you by offering first support, and then some critical wisdom.  And he sounds like he knows how to pick a sweet girlfriend, which is no small achievement!  I think most parents would agree that they're making it up as they go,  It's the hardest job out there.


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> Golly, Freckles, where did he get the alcohol?  Whoever served him was breaking the law, were they not?  But on the bright side, he knew he could come home to his folks and you and DH proved that he was right to trust you by offering first support, and then some critical wisdom.  And he sounds like he knows how to pick a sweet girlfriend, which is no small achievement!  I think most parents would agree that they're making it up as they go,  It's the hardest job out there.




Well the scoop I got was that the parents weren't anywhere to be found...... And the alcohol was brought to the party by some kids who either had their older siblings get it or their parents.... Idiots either way  - and it had been put in some sort of punch!!! Don't get me wrong, DS knew what he was doing.... And he knew it was vodka... At least that's what he was told... And yes we had a MAJOR discussion about what an idiot he is that he drank something that he himself didn't make!!! 
Sorry ladies for the rambling!!!! Lordy Lordy!!!! 
On a very exciting note we booked Paris!! We leave May 30 for 10 days!!! Yippee!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Mom has EARNED her Paris trip, Freckles!  
Sounds like you sounded all the right warning bells for DS.  Gosh, there's so much out there for kids to navigate these days.  My youth was "Leave it to Beaver"-land by comparison.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Freckles1 said:


> Eb those piggies sound delish!!!!
> I am making rotelwith Jimmy Dean sausage
> And brisket with mashed potatoes
> 
> Ladies, I have a secret I'm going to tell you!!
> DS went to WPA last night ( women pay all dance)
> He came home at 1:30pm absolutely stinky drunk!!! I didn't know if I should laugh or cry!! He is going to be 17 this week and I guess I should be happy we've made it this long!!
> Anyway, I helped him upstairs and held him while he threw up and as corny as it sounds I will remember that moment the rest of my life  one more right of passage for both of us I guess ;0
> DH and I slept in the guest room so we could be close to him all night and I hardly slept a wink. We kept all doors open and the bathroom light on!! He's hangin' a little today, but not too bad. And yes, there was a major discussion this morning!!!!
> His little date did not drink and also took him to the McDonald's drive thru to try to sober him up. She made sure he got in the house and texted him after.
> I made sure he thanked her profusely and apologized several times!!!
> Lordy, it's not getting easier!!!
> Anyway, thank you for listening. I'm keeping this on the down low around here!!!



Having raised two kids--one boy, one girl, face it drinking's going to happen. Period. He'll remember getting sick--and hopefully he'll be more circumspect the next time. You need to worry if the kid drinks himself into an emergency room visit. 

When my DS was in college, he ran competitively cross country and long distance. One time, they were entertaining a 17-year-old recruit--and he drank so much he put himself in the hospital. When the college kids realized there was a problem, they acted responsibly and got the kid help -- fast. They also took the punishment too. Later my son and the others found out was that this was the second time the recruit went partying and ended up in the hospital. If I was that Mom, that kid would be taking a gap year or two to mature to the point where he could function in a college environment.

I'm thankful my kids only drank. My son got drug tested regularly because of athletics. My daughter got tested because of her internships. They were smart enough to stay clean.

Also, you need to hammer NO DRINKING AND DRIVING into your kids' skulls until it hurts.

Buckle up. Being a parent's a bumpy ride. My son did spend the night in the Hong Kong police drunk tank during his junior year abroad. We do chuckle about that now. BTW, DS did turn out to be a nice, hard working and ambitious kid.


----------



## dharma

etoupebirkin said:


> Having raised two kids--one boy, one girl, face it drinking's going to happen. Period. He'll remember getting sick--and hopefully he'll be more circumspect the next time. You need to worry if the kid drinks himself into an emergency room visit.
> 
> When my DS was in college, he ran competitively cross country and long distance. One time, they were entertaining a 17-year-old recruit--and he drank so much he put himself in the hospital. When the college kids realized there was a problem, they acted responsibly and got the kid help -- fast. They also took the punishment too. Later my son and the others found out was that this was the second time the recruit went partying and ended up in the hospital. If I was that Mom, that kid would be taking a gap year or two to mature to the point where he could function in a college environment.
> 
> I'm thankful my kids only drank. My son got drug tested regularly because of athletics. My daughter got tested because of her internships. They were smart enough to stay clean.
> 
> Also, you need to hammer NO DRINKING AND DRIVING into your kids' skulls until it hurts.
> 
> Buckle up. Being a parent's a bumpy ride. My son did spend the night in the Hong Kong police drunk tank during his junior year abroad. We do chuckle about that now. BTW, DS did turn out to be a nice, hard working and ambitious kid.



A quick hello during work, shhhh hi cafe!

EB and freckles, I am dreading these occurrences! Sounds like you both handle things perfectly. DD  is 15 and so far so good in the drugs and alcohol Dept. Now the other stuff......Oi vey 

Eb, beautiful ring! Enjoy it and wear in the best of health!

MrsO, congrats on the vintage! Can't wait to see!! 

Jadeite, happy lunar new year!!!!

Hope to stop in later, very hectic work week and weekend ahead.


----------



## Freckles1

etoupebirkin said:


> Having raised two kids--one boy, one girl, face it drinking's going to happen. Period. He'll remember getting sick--and hopefully he'll be more circumspect the next time. You need to worry if the kid drinks himself into an emergency room visit.
> 
> 
> 
> When my DS was in college, he ran competitively cross country and long distance. One time, they were entertaining a 17-year-old recruit--and he drank so much he put himself in the hospital. When the college kids realized there was a problem, they acted responsibly and got the kid help -- fast. They also took the punishment too. Later my son and the others found out was that this was the second time the recruit went partying and ended up in the hospital. If I was that Mom, that kid would be taking a gap year or two to mature to the point where he could function in a college environment.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thankful my kids only drank. My son got drug tested regularly because of athletics. My daughter got tested because of her internships. They were smart enough to stay clean.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you need to hammer NO DRINKING AND DRIVING into your kids' skulls until it hurts.
> 
> 
> 
> Buckle up. Being a parent's a bumpy ride. My son did spend the night in the Hong Kong police drunk tank during his junior year abroad. We do chuckle about that now. BTW, DS did turn out to be a nice, hard working and ambitious kid.




EB what great stories!!! 
To be very honest, I was glad that I was there to witness him "popping his cherry"!! Haha
Lord, I can only hope my children aren't as crazy as I was. And yes yes to uber and a taxi!! Or call mama!!! 

Ladies I cut about 4 inches off of my hair for a choppy Bob look!!! I can only hope to emulate my girl's skillz!!! I'm feeling refreshed already!!
Hope everyone is having a great day!!!


----------



## EmileH

Hi cafe! I'm in Boston today getting my hair done. I stopped in at Hermes. I was excited that the had a few colors of the under the waves moussie in, but alas not my favored color. And no large silks. So I walked out with two twillies and a bandanna in Colvert which was in my wishlist. The belt strap I wanted had been sold. Oh well. I'll find what I want in Paris in April with any luck. 

Against my better judgement I browsed in Chanel. Thankfully they had nothing I loved. I found it funny that they moved the price tags from the upper size label where you could readily see them to the inside care label where they are less visible. You can actually see the hole where they removed them.  Is this their attempt to deal with the sticker shock that their recent price increases have caused? At least you don't faint until you get into the dressing room.
 [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi cafe! I'm in Boston today getting my hair done. I stopped in at Hermes. I was excited that the had a few colors of the under the waves moussie in, but alas not my favored color. And no large silks. So I walked out with two twillies and a bandanna in Colvert which was in my wishlist. The belt strap I wanted had been sold. Oh well. I'll find what I want in Paris in April with any luck.
> 
> Against my better judgement I browsed in Chanel. Thankfully they had nothing I loved. I found it funny that they moved the price tags from the upper size label where you could readily see them to the inside care label where they are less visible. You can actually see the hole where they removed them.  Is this their attempt to deal with the sticker shock that their recent price increases have caused? At least you don't faint until you get into the dressing room.
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Would love to see the bandana pup!! 
I know MrsO has a navy bandana I believe!!
A bandana sounds perfect for spring!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Would love to see the bandana pup!!
> I know MrsO has a navy bandana I believe!!
> A bandana sounds perfect for spring!!




Freckles, here it is. It is 55 cm so in between a gavroche and a 70 cm. it's papillons et fleurs de tissus. It comes in red or blue too which are probably more bandana like, but this matches colvert, my signature color.


----------



## dharma

Freckles1 said:


> EB what great stories!!!
> To be very honest, I was glad that I was there to witness him "popping his cherry"!! Haha
> Lord, I can only hope my children aren't as crazy as I was. And yes yes to uber and a taxi!! Or call mama!!!
> 
> Ladies I cut about 4 inches off of my hair for a choppy Bob look!!! I can only hope to emulate my girl's skillz!!! I'm feeling refreshed already!!
> Hope everyone is having a great day!!!



Freckles, I'm with you....we were quite naughty as teens. When I look at DD, I see a Child, not a teen, lol. I can't imagine her doing what my friends and I did at that age. My poor mother!
Congrats on the hair cut! You are very brave!! I'll bet it looks fabulous!!


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Freckles, here it is. It is 55 cm so in between a gavroche and a 70 cm. it's papillons et fleurs de tissus. It comes in red or blue too which are probably more bandana like, but this matches colvert, my signature color.
> 
> View attachment 3267993
> View attachment 3267994



Looks lovely on you, PbP. I wish H would reissue this in a 140 cm silk or cs. Do you know why 90 cm jersey scarf is priced higher than the 90 cm silk twill? H website has Urashima Taro jersey silk for $690.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi cafe! I'm in Boston today getting my hair done. I stopped in at Hermes. I was excited that the had a few colors of the under the waves moussie in, but alas not my favored color. And no large silks. So I walked out with two twillies and a bandanna in Colvert which was in my wishlist. The belt strap I wanted had been sold. Oh well. I'll find what I want in Paris in April with any luck.
> 
> Against my better judgement I browsed in Chanel. Thankfully they had nothing I loved. I found it funny that they moved the price tags from the upper size label where you could readily see them to the inside care label where they are less visible. You can actually see the hole where they removed them.  Is this their attempt to deal with the sticker shock that their recent price increases have caused? At least you don't faint until you get into the dressing room.
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Beautiful bandana, pup! And a new cut for you too, sounds like a nice afternoon! I took DD to Boston this past summer to look at schools and had a blast. I'm hoping she chooses a school there, I'd love to make regular visits. I personally think Chanel is out of control. My Chanel collecting phase was happily several years ago. I still love the jackets and they are perfection. I stopped in my local Saks during sale time last month and fell in love with a heavy long jacket, a Lesage tweed. I was stunned that the sale price was over 6k. I left it there, I just can't bring myself to do it. I love designer clothing but have learned that my life requires only a few pieces now and then to keep things interesting. I still think about that jacket though


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> EB what great stories!!!
> To be very honest, I was glad that I was there to witness him "popping his cherry"!! Haha
> Lord, I can only hope my children aren't as crazy as I was. And yes yes to uber and a taxi!! Or call mama!!!
> 
> Ladies I cut about 4 inches off of my hair for a choppy Bob look!!! I can only hope to emulate my girl's skillz!!! I'm feeling refreshed already!!
> Hope everyone is having a great day!!!



I'm sure you look beautiful in your new do, Freckles. The positive side of your DS' first experience is that it happened while he's still home as opposed to being away at college. He now knows the negative effects, and you and DH were there to care for him. And what a great friend he had.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Freckles, here it is. It is 55 cm so in between a gavroche and a 70 cm. it's papillons et fleurs de tissus. It comes in red or blue too which are probably more bandana like, but this matches colvert, my signature color.
> 
> View attachment 3267993
> View attachment 3267994



This is so pretty!!!


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Looks lovely on you, PbP. I wish H would reissue this in a 140 cm silk or cs. Do you know why 90 cm jersey scarf is priced higher than the 90 cm silk twill? H website has Urashima Taro jersey silk for $690.




Moirai, I think There are still some 140 bandana prints on Hermes.com. Do look. They had a red one in a different pattern in Boston today. I don't have any jersey scarves so I have no experience with them or their prices at all. 

Freckles, I hope you love your new haircut. It sounds very fun.

Dharma, I agree. Chanel is out of control. I'm super selective about only buying key pieces. I think the SA is totally frustrated that I won't dive right in and go crazy, but I can neither afford nor justify it.


----------



## EmileH

etoupebirkin said:


> This is so pretty!!!




Thank you etoupe birkin. Something different for my collection.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Moirai, I think There are still some 140 bandana prints on Hermes.com. Do look. They had a red one in a different pattern in Boston today. I don't have any jersey scarves so I have no experience with them or their prices at all.
> 
> Freckles, I hope you love your new haircut. It sounds very fun.
> 
> Dharma, I agree. Chanel is out of control. I'm super selective about only buying key pieces. I think the SA is totally frustrated that I won't dive right in and go crazy, but I can neither afford nor justify it.



Thanks, PbP. Just looked and I see a fuschia csgm. It's lovely but I think I need one more with more versatile colors. I have not yet ordered any scarves on H site. Have you ever had any problems with ordering silks online, that is receiving one with a run or issue and need to return?


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Thanks, PbP. Just looked and I see a fuschia csgm. It's lovely but I think I need one more with more versatile colors. I have not yet ordered any scarves on H site. Have you ever had any problems with ordering silks online, that is receiving one with a run or issue and need to return?




I have ordered quite a bit online recently and they all arrived in perfect condition. No issues at all. Good luck!


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Freckles, here it is. It is 55 cm so in between a gavroche and a 70 cm. it's papillons et fleurs de tissus. It comes in red or blue too which are probably more bandana like, but this matches colvert, my signature color.
> 
> View attachment 3267993
> View attachment 3267994




It is gorgeous pup!!! So beautiful and looks incredible with your skin tone!!!


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have ordered quite a bit online recently and they all arrived in perfect condition. No issues at all. Good luck!



Thanks, PbP. Have a great night.


----------



## Maedi

Moirai said:


> Looks lovely on you, PbP. I wish H would reissue this in a 140 cm silk or cs. Do you know why 90 cm jersey scarf is priced higher than the 90 cm silk twill? H website has Urashima Taro jersey silk for $690.



The hem on the jersey scarves is apparently very labor intense.


----------



## Freckles1

Moirai said:


> I'm sure you look beautiful in your new do, Freckles. The positive side of your DS' first experience is that it happened while he's still home as opposed to being away at college. He now knows the negative effects, and you and DH were there to care for him. And what a great friend he had.




Moirai you are absolutely right!! I am very thankful that his first debacle happened here with us instead of in college!! 
It's interesting you've brought this up because DH and I had spoken of this scenario several times!!

Ladies I will post a pic of my hair once I feel confident in stunning it!!! 
Have a great day!!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!

Popping by to say hello! Everyone is reminding me I need to get a haircut, I've been doing the 
Lob, long bob for the last year or so and it grows out quickly but I'm one of those people who only make it to the salon every few months!

This is a super busy week for me, it's my industry's Black Friday week so I'm lurking but not finding much time to compose a coherent post. 

Ms Vintage should be arriving any day now so that's something to look forward to! 

Hello to you all!


----------



## Jadeite

MrsO all the best with the industry Black Friday. Haircuts are a leap of faith if you take them from long to short. Been there done that many times myself. Lol.

You have a vintage coming? Cool!


----------



## Jadeite

I met a teenager and decided to have a relationship with it.


----------



## Moirai

Hi Cafe!

MrsO, good luck with your busy week. You always write with eloquence no matter the situation. I'm looking forward to seeing your vintage.

Freckles and PbP, I'm excited for your upcoming Paris trips. I will have to keep you ladies in mind for hotel and restaurant recommendations whenever my trip will be. I was thinking Paris for my and DH anniversary in summer but I think he prefers someplace more relaxing, ie not standing in line with crowds at FSH, LOL.




Maedi said:


> The hem on the jersey scarves is apparently very labor intense.



Thank you, Maedi. That makes sense. I wonder if it's silkier to the touch too.



Jadeite said:


> I met a teenager and decided to have a relationship with it.
> View attachment 3269379



How beautiful! Perfect choice! Less trouble too I dare say.


----------



## EmileH

Jadeite said:


> I met a teenager and decided to have a relationship with it.
> View attachment 3269379




Congrats. He's cute!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Jadeite said:


> I met a teenager and decided to have a relationship with it.
> View attachment 3269379



Beautiful! Is it barenia?


----------



## MSO13

Jadeite said:


> I met a teenager and decided to have a relationship with it.
> View attachment 3269379




Gorgeous Jadeite! It glows, how do you like the Plume? Do you have others?


----------



## MSO13

Jadeite said:


> MrsO all the best with the industry Black Friday. Haircuts are a leap of faith if you take them from long to short. Been there done that many times myself. Lol.
> 
> You have a vintage coming? Cool!




I had gone super pixie short about 6 years ago and it didn't suit me but it was fun to try. Then I grew it out too long, cut 14" off last year and have kept it that way for a year or so. It slightly too long at the moment but I won't have time for an appointment for at least a month. One of my staff is leaving and we have several big projects coming up. It's going to be a busy couple of months but ultimately I think it means good changes in my biz. 

Yes, I bought a vintage bag that I'm hoping arrives today. Due to the biz changes its my last bag for a while but it's a good way to go out! 



Moirai said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO, good luck with your busy week. You always write with eloquence no matter the situation. I'm looking forward to seeing your vintage.
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles and PbP, I'm excited for your upcoming Paris trips. I will have to keep you ladies in mind for hotel and restaurant recommendations whenever my trip will be. I was thinking Paris for my and DH anniversary in summer but I think he prefers someplace more relaxing, ie not standing in line with crowds at FSH, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Maedi. That makes sense. I wonder if it's silkier to the touch too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How beautiful! Perfect choice! Less trouble too I dare say.




Thanks Moirai! Did you try on the GM bandanas? I have several, they are regular silk twill, a bit heavier than plumes. More like 90cm silk but they soften quickly. I love them but I don't love too many colors in my prints so if you want variety I might look at plumes instead. I have navy, rose Indien and red. The red is my current favorite as it looks great with my olive coat.


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> I had gone super pixie short about 6 years ago and it didn't suit me but it was fun to try. Then I grew it out too long, cut 14" off last year and have kept it that way for a year or so. It slightly too long at the moment but I won't have time for an appointment for at least a month. One of my staff is leaving and we have several big projects coming up. It's going to be a busy couple of months but ultimately I think it means good changes in my biz.
> 
> Yes, I bought a vintage bag that I'm hoping arrives today. Due to the biz changes its my last bag for a while but it's a good way to go out!
> 
> Thanks Moirai! Did you try on the GM bandanas? I have several, they are regular silk twill, a bit heavier than plumes. More like 90cm silk but they soften quickly. I love them but I don't love too many colors in my prints so if you want variety I might look at plumes instead. I have navy, rose Indien and red. The red is my current favorite as it looks great with my olive coat.



I'm excited to see your bag. Hope it arrives today.

No, I haven't had the chance to try GM bandanas but they look lovely on the website. I'm not much of a scarf wearer so still wondering if I want 140 cm silk or csgm for travel. I have a few soft non-H cashmere ones that I use.


----------



## Cordeliere

Jadeite said:


> I met a teenager and decided to have a relationship with it.
> View attachment 3269379




Add me to the list who wants to hear how you like the plume and if yours is barenia.    What size is it?


----------



## Freckles1

Jadeite said:


> I met a teenager and decided to have a relationship with it.
> View attachment 3269379




I die! 
Fantastic Jadeite!!


----------



## Freckles1

Ladies here is my new cut.... Trying for fresh and hip.... Not sure how hip I can get!! The boy turned 17 today!!! I had a chocolate croissant to celebrate just for me!!! Haha


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies here is my new cut.... Trying for fresh and hip.... Not sure how hip I can get!! The boy turned 17 today!!! I had a chocolate croissant to celebrate just for me!!! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270048
> View attachment 3270049




Yes!!! I love it! And I love the texture. Is it natural wave? What products did you use? Gorgeous!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies here is my new cut.... Trying for fresh and hip.... Not sure how hip I can get!! The boy turned 17 today!!! I had a chocolate croissant to celebrate just for me!!! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270048
> View attachment 3270049



It looks great!!!


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies here is my new cut.... Trying for fresh and hip.... Not sure how hip I can get!! The boy turned 17 today!!! I had a chocolate croissant to celebrate just for me!!! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270048
> View attachment 3270049



Love your new haircut! And love the color. You deserve two croissants, Freckles!


----------



## Pirula

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies here is my new cut.... Trying for fresh and hip.... Not sure how hip I can get!! The boy turned 17 today!!! I had a chocolate croissant to celebrate just for me!!! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270048
> View attachment 3270049




Adorable!!


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes!!! I love it! And I love the texture. Is it natural wave? What products did you use? Gorgeous!







etoupebirkin said:


> It looks great!!!







Moirai said:


> Love your new haircut! And love the color. You deserve two croissants, Freckles!







Pirula said:


> Adorable!!




Thanks ladies!!!
PP I don't have curly hair. At best it has a little wave... I used a one inch width barrel curling iron and this product. It's great but you can't use too much or your hair will be very stiff. I also sprayed it on after my hair was dry. It work d much better than when wet


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> Thanks ladies!!!
> PP I don't have curly hair. At best it has a little wave... I used a one inch width barrel curling iron and this product. It's great but you can't use too much or your hair will be very stiff. I also sprayed it on after my hair was dry. It work d much better than when wet
> View attachment 3270216



Freckles the cut is super cute!


----------



## MSO13

I'm having a rough day Cafe so imagine my happiness when I came back to work for a forgotten stack of paperwork and found my vintage bag had arrived while I was an appointment. 

I've decided that Valentine's Day is for Vintage and this my last H gift to myself for a while! 

Meet Ms. Coco, a hot little number from 1979 according to everyone's favorite authenticator. She's a 32cm Sellier in box and toile and in spectacular condition. She doesn't have a strap so I have one from Mautto on order or I may try a Camo Valentino on her. She's going to look fabulous with my Chanel slings and my Celine skate shoes, from lady like to casual cool. I'm so happy I pulled the trigger on her, she's the perfect fit for my spring/summer needs. 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Pirula

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm having a rough day Cafe so imagine my happiness when I came back to work for a forgotten stack of paperwork and found my vintage bag had arrived while I was an appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided that Valentine's Day is for Vintage and this my last H gift to myself for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Ms. Coco, a hot little number from 1979 according to everyone's favorite authenticator. She's a 32cm Sellier in box and toile and in spectacular condition. She doesn't have a strap so I have one from Mautto on order or I may try a Camo Valentino on her. She's going to look fabulous with my Chanel slings and my Celine skate shoes, from lady like to casual cool. I'm so happy I pulled the trigger on her, she's the perfect fit for my spring/summer needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




She's beautiful.  Sorry for the bad day.  

((((((MrsOwen3))))))))


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm having a rough day Cafe so imagine my happiness when I came back to work for a forgotten stack of paperwork and found my vintage bag had arrived while I was an appointment.
> 
> I've decided that Valentine's Day is for Vintage and this my last H gift to myself for a while!
> 
> Meet Ms. Coco, a hot little number from 1979 according to everyone's favorite authenticator. She's a 32cm Sellier in box and toile and in spectacular condition. She doesn't have a strap so I have one from Mautto on order or I may try a Camo Valentino on her. She's going to look fabulous with my Chanel slings and my Celine skate shoes, from lady like to casual cool. I'm so happy I pulled the trigger on her, she's the perfect fit for my spring/summer needs.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Oh, that's just stunning!!!


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm having a rough day Cafe so imagine my happiness when I came back to work for a forgotten stack of paperwork and found my vintage bag had arrived while I was an appointment.
> I've decided that Valentine's Day is for Vintage and this my last H gift to myself for a while!
> 
> Meet Ms. Coco, a hot little number from 1979 according to everyone's favorite authenticator. She's a 32cm Sellier in box and toile and in spectacular condition. She doesn't have a strap so I have one from Mautto on order or I may try a Camo Valentino on her. She's going to look fabulous with my Chanel slings and my Celine skate shoes, from lady like to casual cool. I'm so happy I pulled the trigger on her, she's the perfect fit for my spring/summer needs.
> Thanks for letting me share!



So beautiful and elegant! Congrats, MrsO!


----------



## Moirai

Pirula said:


> She's beautiful.  Sorry for the bad day.
> 
> ((((((MrsOwen3))))))))



Not MrsO but wanted to say thanks again, Pirula.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm having a rough day Cafe so imagine my happiness when I came back to work for a forgotten stack of paperwork and found my vintage bag had arrived while I was an appointment.
> 
> I've decided that Valentine's Day is for Vintage and this my last H gift to myself for a while!
> 
> Meet Ms. Coco, a hot little number from 1979 according to everyone's favorite authenticator. She's a 32cm Sellier in box and toile and in spectacular condition. She doesn't have a strap so I have one from Mautto on order or I may try a Camo Valentino on her. She's going to look fabulous with my Chanel slings and my Celine skate shoes, from lady like to casual cool. I'm so happy I pulled the trigger on her, she's the perfect fit for my spring/summer needs.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
Beautiful and elegant!  Congratulations.


----------



## Pirula

Moirai said:


> Not MrsO but wanted to say thanks again, Pirula.




Anytime Moirai.  Hugs back!


----------



## dharma

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies here is my new cut.... Trying for fresh and hip.... Not sure how hip I can get!! The boy turned 17 today!!! I had a chocolate croissant to celebrate just for me!!! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270048
> View attachment 3270049


Great cut, Freckles! I envy your ability to style and manage your hair, a skill I sorely lack! It's definitely hip!



MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm having a rough day Cafe so imagine my happiness when I came back to work for a forgotten stack of paperwork and found my vintage bag had arrived while I was an appointment.
> 
> I've decided that Valentine's Day is for Vintage and this my last H gift to myself for a while!
> 
> Meet Ms. Coco, a hot little number from 1979 according to everyone's favorite authenticator. She's a 32cm Sellier in box and toile and in spectacular condition. She doesn't have a strap so I have one from Mautto on order or I may try a Camo Valentino on her. She's going to look fabulous with my Chanel slings and my Celine skate shoes, from lady like to casual cool. I'm so happy I pulled the trigger on her, she's the perfect fit for my spring/summer needs.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Well that's a great way to cure a bad day!! She's gorgeous!!! Many congrats!!!! I actually guessed that this is what you purchased based on your post, I'm so happy to see it was a correct guess! I think the Valentino strap would look amazing with this, if the hardware is not too bulky.  I just sent the butterfly version back, sadly it did not look good on any of my bags.  I really loved it, but thought it was silly to keep it while looking for the right bag, haha.  Backwards thinking! But I think it will be perfect on Ms. Coco.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm having a rough day Cafe so imagine my happiness when I came back to work for a forgotten stack of paperwork and found my vintage bag had arrived while I was an appointment.
> 
> I've decided that Valentine's Day is for Vintage and this my last H gift to myself for a while!
> 
> Meet Ms. Coco, a hot little number from 1979 according to everyone's favorite authenticator. She's a 32cm Sellier in box and toile and in spectacular condition. She doesn't have a strap so I have one from Mautto on order or I may try a Camo Valentino on her. She's going to look fabulous with my Chanel slings and my Celine skate shoes, from lady like to casual cool. I'm so happy I pulled the trigger on her, she's the perfect fit for my spring/summer needs.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Spectacular!!  I love toile with box trim, especially in that color combination!!  Wear it in good health!!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm having a rough day Cafe so imagine my happiness when I came back to work for a forgotten stack of paperwork and found my vintage bag had arrived while I was an appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided that Valentine's Day is for Vintage and this my last H gift to myself for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Ms. Coco, a hot little number from 1979 according to everyone's favorite authenticator. She's a 32cm Sellier in box and toile and in spectacular condition. She doesn't have a strap so I have one from Mautto on order or I may try a Camo Valentino on her. She's going to look fabulous with my Chanel slings and my Celine skate shoes, from lady like to casual cool. I'm so happy I pulled the trigger on her, she's the perfect fit for my spring/summer needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Woohoo!!! Gorgeous! Perfect for you. Congratulations.


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Thanks ladies!!!
> PP I don't have curly hair. At best it has a little wave... I used a one inch width barrel curling iron and this product. It's great but you can't use too much or your hair will be very stiff. I also sprayed it on after my hair was dry. It work d much better than when wet
> View attachment 3270216




Thanks for the product info freckles. I love the results. I'll have to try this technique sometime.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Friendly reminder:  Sunday is Valentine's Day.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

.


----------



## MSO13

Pirula said:


> She's beautiful.  Sorry for the bad day.
> 
> ((((((MrsOwen3))))))))







etoupebirkin said:


> Oh, that's just stunning!!!







Moirai said:


> So beautiful and elegant! Congrats, MrsO!







Madam Bijoux said:


> Beautiful and elegant!  Congratulations.







Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Spectacular!!  I love toile with box trim, especially in that color combination!!  Wear it in good health!!







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Woohoo!!! Gorgeous! Perfect for you. Congratulations.




Thank you! I'm so happy with it and can't wait for warmer weather!


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm having a rough day Cafe so imagine my happiness when I came back to work for a forgotten stack of paperwork and found my vintage bag had arrived while I was an appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided that Valentine's Day is for Vintage and this my last H gift to myself for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Ms. Coco, a hot little number from 1979 according to everyone's favorite authenticator. She's a 32cm Sellier in box and toile and in spectacular condition. She doesn't have a strap so I have one from Mautto on order or I may try a Camo Valentino on her. She's going to look fabulous with my Chanel slings and my Celine skate shoes, from lady like to casual cool. I'm so happy I pulled the trigger on her, she's the perfect fit for my spring/summer needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




MrsO she is fabulous in every way!!! What a beauty Coco is!! Divine!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> Friendly reminder:  Sunday is Valentine's Day.




Love it Madam. And she is obviously in charge!!!


----------



## Moirai

Madam Bijoux said:


> .



Awww, I love this. Thank you, MadamB.


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Great cut, Freckles! I envy your ability to style and manage your hair, a skill I sorely lack! It's definitely hip!
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's a great way to cure a bad day!! She's gorgeous!!! Many congrats!!!! I actually guessed that this is what you purchased based on your post, I'm so happy to see it was a correct guess! I think the Valentino strap would look amazing with this, if the hardware is not too bulky.  I just sent the butterfly version back, sadly it did not look good on any of my bags.  I really loved it, but thought it was silly to keep it while looking for the right bag, haha.  Backwards thinking! But I think it will be perfect on Ms. Coco.




Ooh, good guess! I'm a little obsessed with combo bags. Before I got my HAC I was looking for a combo Barenia HAC, couldn't find one and got impatient. This really suits me. If I had found the right fauve combo I would have pounced but they're rare or super beat up. This is really in lovely condition. The lock and feet are tarnished but the box just needs a quick conditioning and it'll be good to go. I can't believe how light it is! 

My reservation with the Valentino straps, besides the almost silly price is the hardware is silver toned. Saks had the regular camo in stock so maybe I'll order it just to see.


----------



## Cordeliere

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies here is my new cut.... Trying for fresh and hip.... Not sure how hip I can get!! The boy turned 17 today!!! I had a chocolate croissant to celebrate just for me!!! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270048
> View attachment 3270049




Very fresh and hip.   Also love the color of your hair.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm having a rough day Cafe so imagine my happiness when I came back to work for a forgotten stack of paperwork and found my vintage bag had arrived while I was an appointment.
> 
> I've decided that Valentine's Day is for Vintage and this my last H gift to myself for a while!
> 
> Meet Ms. Coco, a hot little number from 1979 according to everyone's favorite authenticator. She's a 32cm Sellier in box and toile and in spectacular condition. She doesn't have a strap so I have one from Mautto on order or I may try a Camo Valentino on her. She's going to look fabulous with my Chanel slings and my Celine skate shoes, from lady like to casual cool. I'm so happy I pulled the trigger on her, she's the perfect fit for my spring/summer needs.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



It really is immaculate.  It is the epitome of retro chic.


----------



## Cordeliere

Madam Bijoux said:


> .



You take the best pics.  In the second one, I think she is saying,"What do you think of this perfume?"


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ooh, good guess! I'm a little obsessed with combo bags. Before I got my HAC I was looking for a combo Barenia HAC, couldn't find one and got impatient. This really suits me. If I had found the right fauve combo I would have pounced but they're rare or super beat up. This is really in lovely condition. The lock and feet are tarnished but the box just needs a quick conditioning and it'll be good to go. I can't believe how light it is!
> 
> My reservation with the Valentino straps, besides the almost silly price is the hardware is silver toned. Saks had the regular camo in stock so maybe I'll order it just to see.



Combo Bags are glorious indeed!  I do have a short list of vintages I dream about on my wishlist and a combo kelly is one of them.  The combo I would like was listed in January but the timing was not good for me, so the search will lazily continue . The strap I sent back to NM was the embroidered butterfly camo and the hardware was gold..I fell in love with it after seeing it in the socialites thread and ordered it immediately only realizing afterwards that all my kelly bags have PHW.  I only have one with Perma brass, the ghillies, and the strap was all wrong for that bag. The dragon embroidered one was gold also.


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> Friendly reminder:  Sunday is Valentine's Day.




So cute! Don't tell me that you are at the Philadelphia zoo today.


----------



## dharma

Madam Bijoux said:


> .


Love this! Happy Valentine's Day Madam B!



Cordeliere said:


> You take the best pics.  In the second one, I think she is saying,"What do you think of this perfume?"



Absolutely!


----------



## Kyokei

Hello!! I am finally back. How has everyone been?

And I went to Hermes today and came out with something very unexpected...!


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Hello!! I am finally back. How has everyone been?
> 
> And I went to Hermes today and came out with something very unexpected...!




Welcome back! I hope you are feeling better and that work is going well.

What did you buy? Do tell!

I thought of you the other day. I tried your pink modernism tropical. I was shocked that it worked in me. It has gone way up on my list but I want to see everything before I choose more 90s. I never would have tried it without your lovely photos.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Welcome back! I hope you are feeling better and that work is going well.
> 
> What did you buy? Do tell!
> 
> I thought of you the other day. I tried your pink modernism tropical. I was shocked that it worked in me. It has gone way up on my list but I want to see everything before I choose more 90s. I never would have tried it without your lovely photos.



It didn't go as planned to be perfectly honest....  and I likely did badly on the exam. But I suppose that is why only about 300 people have ever made it through this program. If I have to retake it, I will and will continue on regardless. I was upset about it but my trip to Hermes today was great and my wonderful SA reminded me that I need to relax and enjoy life rather than be a perfectionist all the time.

I also would have never typically tried that CW of Modernisme Tropical but it surprisingly worked!! 90s are my favorites but the SS16 collection isn't speaking to me as much (and I tried on quite a few others today) so I might stick to others for now.

My SA showed me something today I normally wouldn't have even looked at: a CGSM! I have a strong preference for silk over cashmere (for scarves at least) and worried it would look too.... casual? If that's the right word. I know they are a favorite on TPF and I admire them on others but the CGSMs never felt like "me" (as opposed to my beloved 90s!)

And even though it wasn't what I had in mind at all it looked amazing on me and was the last left in its color and has been flying out of the stores apparently......... well, needless to say..... it came home with me.

I'm not sure if I will get any more CGSMs but this spoke to me more than anything else. (I also saw a nice mink coat that was so tempting but..... way more than I wanted to spend at the moment when I already own a coat and not even in my size.  I can dream, though.)


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Hello!! I am finally back. How has everyone been?
> 
> And I went to Hermes today and came out with something very unexpected...!




Yay!!!  I've missed you!  I hope your certification well.  Can't wait to see your new treasure.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> It didn't go as planned to be perfectly honest....  and I likely did badly on the exam. But I suppose that is why only about 300 people have ever made it through this program. If I have to retake it, I will and will continue on regardless. I was upset about it but my trip to Hermes today was great and my wonderful SA reminded me that I need to relax and enjoy life rather than be a perfectionist all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> I also would have never typically tried that CW of Modernisme Tropical but it surprisingly worked!! 90s are my favorites but the SS16 collection isn't speaking to me as much (and I tried on quite a few others today) so I might stick to others for now.
> 
> 
> 
> My SA showed me something today I normally wouldn't have even looked at: a CGSM! I have a strong preference for silk over cashmere (for scarves at least) and worried it would look too.... casual? If that's the right word. I know they are a favorite on TPF and I admire them on others but the CGSMs never felt like "me" (as opposed to my beloved 90s!)
> 
> 
> 
> And even though it wasn't what I had in mind at all it looked amazing on me and was the last left in its color and has been flying out of the stores apparently......... well, needless to say..... it came home with me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I will get any more CGSMs but this spoke to me more than anything else. (I also saw a nice mink coat that was so tempting but..... way more than I wanted to spend at the moment when I already own a coat and not even in my size.  I can dream, though.)




Oh which shawl? That's so exciting!

I'm sorry about the exam. I'm sure you will do well if you try again. I'm glad Hermes cheered you up.


----------



## Kyokei

Pirula said:


> Yay!!!  I've missed you!  I hope your certification well.  Can't wait to see your new treasure.



Thank you!! I've missed you all. There was about a week where I didn't even leave my home and had at least 6-8 shots of espresso per day....  I am happy to be back to the world of the (mostly) sane and living.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh which shawl? That's so exciting!
> 
> I'm sorry about the exam. I'm sure you will do well if you try again. I'm glad Hermes cheered you up.



I got Panthera Pardus! I love it so much. It matches with both my Kelly and Evelyne well.

Thank you. I will certainly try my best. Now that a bit of time has passed I can think of it more realistically. More than half of the people there were retaking it....


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Thank you!! I've missed you all. There was about a week where I didn't even leave my home and had at least 6-8 shots of espresso per day....  I am happy to be back to the world of the (mostly) sane and living.
> 
> 
> 
> I got Panthera Pardus! I love it so much. It matches with both my Kelly and Evelyne well.
> 
> Thank you. I will certainly try my best. Now that a bit of time has passed I can think of it more realistically. More than half of the people there were retaking it....




Yay!! Can't wait to see your modeling photos. You take care of yourself. Gosh you were burning the candle at both ends. Glad you are doing better.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Madam Bijoux said:


> .



Love this!!!!


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay!! Can't wait to see your modeling photos. You take care of yourself. Gosh you were burning the candle at both ends. Glad you are doing better.



I knew it was bad when I was ignoring calls about sales.... 
I feel more relaxed now though and thinking about it logically I'd rather take it again and get a great score than to pass but just barely. Score really matters when it comes to getting a sponsor for the highest level and you can't retake if you passed.


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Thank you!! I've missed you all. There was about a week where I didn't even leave my home and had at least 6-8 shots of espresso per day....  I am happy to be back to the world of the (mostly) sane and living.
> 
> 
> 
> I got Panthera Pardus! I love it so much. It matches with both my Kelly and Evelyne well.
> 
> Thank you. I will certainly try my best. Now that a bit of time has passed I can think of it more realistically. More than half of the people there were retaking it....




Omg. Which one???? I'm your baby sister!!


----------



## Kyokei

Pirula said:


> Omg. Which one???? I'm your baby sister!!



I believe it is CW08!!


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> I believe it is CW08!!




H.com has messed up the cws.  So no clue.  The red?  Super green?  White and green?  Blue?


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> Hello!! I am finally back. How has everyone been?
> 
> And I went to Hermes today and came out with something very unexpected...!




Glad you are back Kyokei!!!
I'm sorry about the test, but you are a strong and feisty individual and I love that you already have plans to take it again!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Cordeliere said:


> Very fresh and hip.   Also love the color of your hair.




Thank you Cordeliere!!
Cheers Cafe friends!!!


----------



## Kyokei

Pirula said:


> H.com has messed up the cws.  So no clue.  The red?  Super green?  White and green?  Blue?



It is like a dusty rose and grey.


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> Glad you are back Kyokei!!!
> I'm sorry about the test, but you are a strong and feisty individual and I love that you already have plans to take it again!!!



Thank you!! There is no way I will let myself give up when I've come this far already.



Freckles1 said:


> Thank you Cordeliere!!
> Cheers Cafe friends!!!
> View attachment 3270457



Dare I ask what it is? (Though I actually uttered the words "I hate wine!!!" many times over the past few days.  My trip to Hermes and talk with my amazing, amazing SA put things in perspective a bit.)


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> It is like a dusty rose and grey.




Yessssssss!  This one???  I [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; this one!!

http://m.all-en.hermes.com/hoscatalog/product/zoom/product_id/95624/


----------



## Kyokei

Pirula said:


> Yessssssss!  This one???  I [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; this one!!
> 
> http://m.all-en.hermes.com/hoscatalog/product/zoom/product_id/95624/




Yes, that one!!!!


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Yes, that one!!!!




Wonderful!!!!  Excellent choice![emoji122]&#127995;[emoji322][emoji126]&#127995;


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3

I have taken the liberty of quoting part of your post in another thread.  As a new person here, I have not seen the comments about mixing edgier styles and Hermes, but I have no doubt they were made.   The thing that made me want to hang out on this thread was that people were doing Hermes their way.   I would love to hear or see more about how you do Hermes the edgy way.  The poster, Kyekei seems to have an edgy style.  Are their others?   

Are there people whose style inspires you?  I recently stumbled across this picture of Peony Lim (all denim I might note).  I am totally inspired by her style.  I find some of the clothes/outfits I set on Net-A-Porter to be inspirational.  Where do you get your ideas?

 I ask all these questions because I am struggling to find a new style.  I was in LA in a suit and louboutins work environment and now I am in a resort city in Florida and not working in what I would call a real job.  I am desperately searching for the guidance that would come in a book entitled "The Tropical French Girl on Geriatric Island" or "How to be Stylish in 90% humidity".

Anyway, in my book, you deserve kudos for finding a way to make Hermes part of your style in a non traditional environment.  Any thoughts you would be willing to share would be welcome.



MrsOwen3 said:


> I don't love it when people talk about who should or shouldn't be carrying H because as an "edgier" dresser, I usually identify more with the looks worn by Khloe vs Ms Lagarde. I like that everyone can make H their own. Go to the cafe and see my new vintage bag, I plan to wear her with a denim jumpsuit and my Chanel sling backs


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> It is like a dusty rose and grey.




Oh can't wait for your mod shots, I love the gray in this one but I'm not sure if it's too dusty pink for me. I'm waiting for my boutique to receive it. 

I know I'm missing part of the story but perhaps this experience will help with nerves the next time you take your exam! Now you know what to expect


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> Thank you!! There is no way I will let myself give up when I've come this far already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dare I ask what it is? (Though I actually uttered the words "I hate wine!!!" many times over the past few days.  My trip to Hermes and talk with my amazing, amazing SA put things in perspective a bit.)






Tasty and inexpensive Kyokei 
I am missing H right now..... I am going to Dallas in April and will see my fabulous SA and hopefully come home with some beautiful purchases


----------



## Cordeliere

Kyokei said:


> Hello!! I am finally back. How has everyone been?
> 
> And I went to Hermes today and came out with something very unexpected...!




I wanted to mention your style in my last post, but being new here, I could not exactly remember your name.  I just looked through 50 pages of the In Action thread searching for your user name.  If you had posted here about 10 minutes earlier, you would have saved me a lot of work.  

What kind of program are you in?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Freckles1 said:


> Love it Madam. And she is obviously in charge!!!





Moirai said:


> Awww, I love this. Thank you, MadamB.





Cordeliere said:


> You take the best pics.  In the second one, I think she is saying,"What do you think of this perfume?"





dharma said:


> Love this! Happy Valentine's Day Madam B!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> So cute! Don't tell me that you are at the Philadelphia zoo today.



Thanks, everyone!  
These are old pics from the National Zoo in Washington DC.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

etoupebirkin said:


> Love this!!!!



Thanks,Etoupebirkin


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> MrsOwen3
> 
> 
> 
> I have taken the liberty of quoting part of your post in another thread.  As a new person here, I have not seen the comments about mixing edgier styles and Hermes, but I have no doubt they were made.   The thing that made me want to hang out on this thread was that people were doing Hermes their way.   I would love to hear or see more about how you do Hermes the edgy way.  The poster, Kyekei seems to have an edgy style.  Are their others?
> 
> 
> 
> Are there people whose style inspires you?  I recently stumbled across this picture of Peony Lim (all denim I might note).  I am totally inspired by her style.  I find some of the clothes/outfits I set on Net-A-Porter to be inspirational.  Where do you get your ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> I ask all these questions because I am struggling to find a new style.  I was in LA in a suit and louboutins work environment and now I am in a resort city in Florida and not working in what I would call a real job.  I am desperately searching for the guidance that would come in a book entitled "The Tropical French Girl on Geriatric Island" or "How to be Stylish in 90% humidity".
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, in my book, you deserve kudos for finding a way to make Hermes part of your style in a non traditional environment.  Any thoughts you would be willing to share would be welcome.




Thanks for asking and your style books for Florida are hysterical! 

I just wear what I like, I don't follow to many people just for lack of time but Peony seems to have been born with great style. I tend to wear solid colors in neutral shades, I love denim and H has expanded my wardrobe to include earth tones when I previously only wore cool shades. My H scarves and accessories allow me to mix things up and dress up a fairly basic wardrobe. 

I love jumpsuits because it's easy to get dressed but I like them utilitarian. Not tight or sexy. 

I'm fairly heavily tattooed so that makes me appear edgy no matter what I wear. I sort of always look a bit rock and roll except in the dead of winter when I'm all covered up. I like my tattoos but they are interpreted by the world differently than I would like some of the time. 

As for your style adaptation, FL is so casual but I think dressing for yourself is the most important thing. My outfits and pairings make me happy so hopefully you can experiment with lower priced ideas while you try to find what works for you. And fortunately H is timeless and works well in almost any style but I like Jane Birkin's sticker covered B as a model for the kind of insouciance I aim for. I've had a few H pieces that were wearing me and had to get rid of them.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> I've had a few H pieces that were wearing me and had to get rid of them.



You just named one of my unexpressed fears.  thank you for your thoughts.


Wow.  Thinking about your new vintage bag in combination your tats is very mind stretching on the style front.


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies here is my new cut.... Trying for fresh and hip.... Not sure how hip I can get!! The boy turned 17 today!!! I had a chocolate croissant to celebrate just for me!!! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270048
> View attachment 3270049



Great cut!  Do you have a natural wave in your hair?  Very fresh and young!


----------



## gracekelly

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm having a rough day Cafe so imagine my happiness when I came back to work for a forgotten stack of paperwork and found my vintage bag had arrived while I was an appointment.
> 
> I've decided that Valentine's Day is for Vintage and this my last H gift to myself for a while!
> 
> Meet Ms. Coco, a hot little number from 1979 according to everyone's favorite authenticator. She's a 32cm Sellier in box and toile and in spectacular condition. She doesn't have a strap so I have one from Mautto on order or I may try a Camo Valentino on her. She's going to look fabulous with my Chanel slings and my Celine skate shoes, from lady like to casual cool. I'm so happy I pulled the trigger on her, she's the perfect fit for my spring/summer needs.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful!  I am such a sucker for toile bags.  I have this in ebene box and toile in a 32.  You should get a canvas strap for her to make the bag even more casual.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> MrsOwen3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask all these questions because I am struggling to find a new style.  I was in LA in a suit and louboutins work environment and now I am in a resort city in Florida and not working in what I would call a real job.  I am desperately searching for the guidance that would come in a book entitled "The Tropical French Girl on Geriatric Island" or "How to be Stylish in 90% humidity".



I find this an interesting situation since I live in LA and have spent time in Florida.  I don't know where you are exactly, and that makes a big difference IMO.  Preppy vs glitter vs cash and flash.


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> Oh can't wait for your mod shots, I love the gray in this one but I'm not sure if it's too dusty pink for me. I'm waiting for my boutique to receive it.
> 
> I know I'm missing part of the story but perhaps this experience will help with nerves the next time you take your exam! Now you know what to expect



I will definitely post mod shots tomorrow. I tried to take some now but the lighting in my home is very dark and isn't the best for shots which is why I prefer taking them outside.

And thank you! Nerves weren't the issue so much as there is just too much information and impossible to know it all. If they test what you know, you're lucky. Unfortunately they hit on a lot of laws and science and obscure facts this time around.



Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3270479
> 
> Tasty and inexpensive Kyokei
> I am missing H right now..... I am going to Dallas in April and will see my fabulous SA and hopefully come home with some beautiful purchases



Thank you for sharing!  I hope you have great luck!
I will probably hit H  in March and especially in April. I want to get a birthday gift from me to me.



Cordeliere said:


> I wanted to mention your style in my last post, but being new here, I could not exactly remember your name.  I just looked through 50 pages of the In Action thread searching for your user name.  If you had posted here about 10 minutes earlier, you would have saved me a lot of work.
> 
> What kind of program are you in?



I don't believe we've met before but it's nice to meet you! I haven't been posting lately so that's probably why I didn't pop up, but I'm back now.  I do love mixing an edgier style with very classic pieces like H. I'm very flattered that I would come to mind~

I'm hoping to change careers and am looking at the wine industry so am on a path that leads up to what will hopefully be a Master of Wine. There is a documentary about the other exam of equivalent level called Somm. It's similar material but with an added service portion, whereas the MW has an added business portion as it is more on the business side of things.

I also am thinking of going back to graduate school for fashion marketing as an alternative. I dislike what I do now and life is too short to be unhappy.



MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks for asking and your style books for Florida are hysterical!
> 
> I just wear what I like, I don:'t follow to many people just for lack of time but Peony seems to have been born with great style. I tend to wear solid colors in neutral shades, I love denim and H has expanded my wardrobe to include earth tones when I previously only wore cool shades. My H scarves and accessories allow me to mix things up and dress up a fairly basic wardrobe.
> 
> I love jumpsuits because it's easy to get dressed but I like them utilitarian. Not tight or sexy.
> 
> I'm fairly heavily tattooed so that makes me appear edgy no matter what I wear. I sort of always look a bit rock and roll except in the dead of winter when I'm all covered up. I like my tattoos but they are interpreted by the world differently than I would like some of the time.
> 
> As for your style adaptation, FL is so casual but I think dressing for yourself is the most important thing. My outfits and pairings make me happy so hopefully you can experiment with lower priced ideas while you try to find what works for you. And fortunately H is timeless and works well in almost any style but I like Jane Birkin's sticker covered B as a model for the kind of insouciance I aim for. I've had a few H pieces that were wearing me and had to get rid of them.



I am also heavily tattooed and at one point collected tattoos from various artists (sleeves etc....) so probably look edgy by default as well.... so I hear you there. I missed your original post so am unsure of the context, but if anyone ever told me that I "shouldn't" be wearing H, I would have a good laugh. I have received nothing but wonderful treatment in Hermes thus far and the sales associates in my boutique are all very polite and friendly.


----------



## Moirai

Kyokei said:


> It is like a dusty rose and grey.



Welcome back, Kyokei! Beautiful choice. Look forward to your mod pic of it. If it turns out that you need to retake the exam, think of it as practice for the next one. And practice makes perfect.


----------



## Kyokei

Moirai said:


> Welcome back, Kyokei! Beautiful choice. Look forward to your mod pic of it. If it turns out that you need to retake the exam, think of it as practice for the next one. And practice makes perfect.



Thank you! Strangely enough my trip to H helped me clear my mind a bit and realize it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Moirai

Kyokei said:


> Thank you! Strangely enough my trip to H helped me clear my mind a bit and realize it's not the end of the world.



Not strange at all. It's good to find comfort in something and H makes such beautiful things. It helps that you have a great relationship with your H SA.


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> Great cut!  Do you have a natural wave in your hair?  Very fresh and young!




Thanks gracekelly!!!
I have "something" but I don't know if you call it a wave!! Haha 
I have fine hair but quite a bit of it. I think that helps me with the body!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> I find this an interesting situation since I live in LA and have spent time in Florida.  I don't know where you are exactly, and that makes a big difference IMO.  Preppy vs glitter vs cash and flash.



I am on the gulf coast in the city known for having a lot of culture.  I would prefer not to say which one, but if you are familiar with Florida, I think you will be able to identify it from this description.

While I am old, I don't look like anyone's grandmother and everyone around me does. In CA everyone around me was younger than I was. We were in Brentwood which has a young professional demographic.  And I worked in Century City.   Here in Florida everyone is older.   People are not considered old here until 80.   I feel like it would not take much to be the most stylish person in town as that is a rather low bar here.  I don't see many people here that fit any of your descriptions.  No preppy.  No glitter.   No cash and flash.  Mostly just frump.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> I am on the gulf coast in the city known for having a lot of culture.  I would prefer not to say which one, but if you are familiar with Florida, I think you will be able to identify it from this description.
> 
> While I am old, I don't look like anyone's grandmother and everyone around me does. In CA everyone around me was younger than I was. We were in Brentwood which has a young professional demographic.  And I worked in Century City.   Here in Florida everyone is older.   People are not considered old here until 80.   I feel like it would not take much to be the most stylish person in town as that is a rather low bar here.  I don't see many people here that fit any of your descriptions.  No preppy.  No glitter.   No cash and flash.  Mostly just frump.



I have never been to the west coast of FL, but I am pretty sure I know where you are and the DH has been there to a meeting.  I am sorry to say that my feeling is that even on the east cost the bar is pretty low for fashion.  I don't think you have to make yourself fit into any fashion category and you can just wear what you like and feel comfortable wearing.  I sense you are overthinking this and are looking for a uniform much like you had for Century City.


----------



## Jadeite

MrsOwen3 said:


> Oh can't wait for your mod shots, I love the gray in this one but I'm not sure if it's too dusty pink for me. I'm waiting for my boutique to receive it.




MrsO that vintage which you got floored me, 1979 baby and the toile is nearly pristine. Congrats on the sassy hairdo as well. I'd say you got yourself a pretty good day actually


----------



## chaneljewel

MrsO, Ms. Coco is fabulous!  1979 was a good year for 'her'!


----------



## MSO13

gracekelly said:


> Beautiful!  I am such a sucker for toile bags.  I have this in ebene box and toile in a 32.  You should get a canvas strap for her to make the bag even more casual.



Thanks! I'm looking for one, I'm also looking for the right webbing as I may have one made in a stripe if I find a combo that works for me! 



Jadeite said:


> MrsO that vintage which you got floored me, 1979 baby and the toile is nearly pristine. Congrats on the sassy hairdo as well. I'd say you got yourself a pretty good day actually




Oh thanks Jadeite! Your plume is equally stunning, did you determine the leather? It was Freckles that got the cute me hair cut, mine needs a cut but is fortunately hidden under a Pom Pom hat most of winter! [emoji6]



chaneljewel said:


> MrsO, Ms. Coco is fabulous!  1979 was a good year for 'her'!




Definitely! Thank you!!


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> I am on the gulf coast in the city known for having a lot of culture.  I would prefer not to say which one, but if you are familiar with Florida, I think you will be able to identify it from this description.
> 
> While I am old, I don't look like anyone's grandmother and everyone around me does. In CA everyone around me was younger than I was. We were in Brentwood which has a young professional demographic.  And I worked in Century City.   Here in Florida everyone is older.   People are not considered old here until 80.   I feel like it would not take much to be the most stylish person in town as that is a rather low bar here.  I don't see many people here that fit any of your descriptions.  No preppy.  No glitter.   No cash and flash.  Mostly just frump.




It sounds like you're even more free to find your new relaxed style in an environment where H and such is unknown. While suits are probably not needed, what about jeans or casual pants with a tee/top and blazers and jackets. That's my default starting point and the bracelets, scarf, shoes and bag help adapt the look into something more fun or polished depending on the day. I would think in FL layers would be good due the extreme air conditioning everywhere. 


I invested in a good black light wool blazer from The Row and it goes with everything, I'm going to add navy and gray at some point and I have some more fun contemporary jackets.


----------



## Jadeite

MrsO and EB, the leather of my plume is under debate at the moment. I need all the help I can get to figure out what it really is. Lol! I've posted for help in the Barenia thread.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> It sounds like you're even more free to find your new relaxed style in an environment where H and such is unknown. While suits are probably not needed, what about jeans or casual pants with a tee/top and blazers and jackets. That's my default starting point and the bracelets, scarf, shoes and bag help adapt the look into something more fun or polished depending on the day. I would think in FL layers would be good due the extreme air conditioning everywhere.
> 
> 
> I invested in a good black light wool blazer from The Row and it goes with everything, I'm going to add navy and gray at some point and I have some more fun contemporary jackets.




I wish I were like you and just could gravitate to what I like and have it be stylish.  I tend to need to look at lots of pictures to figure out what I like.  There are certainly no role models on the street except for my next door neighbor who always wears dresses and looks fabulous.  But she has the tiny waist big bottom body, whereas I have the straight line snake body with a bigger waist and no bottom to speak of.  Can't copy her style.

We have been here about 18 months, and are really just now settled.  We built a custom home and moved in about 4 months ago.  When we were in an apartment, we didn't even unpack most of our stuff because it was like we were camping.  During that 18 months, I wore mostly brightly colored tee shirts and shorts.  Now that we are in our house I want to up my game.  I look at myself and think I can do better than this.

All my black clothes from CA are way too hot.  Most of the year, it is too hot for scarves.  I used to have very short hair and grew it out to shoulder length because I didn't want to bother trying to find someone who could cut it well.  I am finding that long hair is much too hot.  I have dark dark brown almost black hair, and it seems to harsh here so I have lightened it.   

I think the reason I am having so much trouble adjusting my wardrobe it there are two changes.  The changes in climate, going from 70 degrees year round to 90 degrees year round is the big one.  Lots of rain and high humidity in the summer.  MrsOwen3, your suggestion about layering for the air condition is a good one.

The other change is going from a professional job to not working.  I would be better able to develop a causal wardrobe if the weather were not such a challenge.  I have CA clothes that work for evenings out, so that is not an issue.  It is the day in and day out that is hard.  The cotton tee shirts always look rumpled, even if just ironed.  *Anyone know a good brand of tee shirt that looks more polished?*

The single most challenging aspect of my search for a new style is summer tops.  i don't like sleeveless.   I guess I just need to hit the gym and tone my upper arms.  At least I still have great legs, but I don't know were these old lady arms came from.  Sigh.  

I helps to be discussing this.  Talking about it focuses the issues and gives me a starting point to a solution.  Thanks.


----------



## Cordeliere

Kyokei said:


> I knew it was bad when I was ignoring calls about sales....
> I feel more relaxed now though and thinking about it logically I'd rather take it again and get a great score than to pass but just barely. Score really matters when it comes to getting a sponsor for the highest level and you can't retake if you passed.



You have reached a good frame of mind very quickly.

I don't think may people know this, but the pass rate for many professional exams, like CPA or psychologist, is only 20-25% on the first try.  It is emotionally very hard on people who have always been the best and brightest so endure a failure on the tests.  Entrance exams to professions are designed to be impossibly difficult in order to keep the field exclusive.  I am sure that your field is the same way.  

There are test prep organizations who test people how to take specific professional exams.  No one makes it into the 20% who pass on the first try without take a prep course.  The prep classes don't teach the material--they teach how to take the test.  Your field is so small, it is unlikely there are test preps for it.  You are having to figure this out on your own.  Very hard.  

In other professional exams where the expectation of passing on the first try is very low, many people take the test once without studying much just to get a feel for what the exam is like.  Now you know what the exam is like.  That is a positive thing.

And most importantly, as you have observed, is the eventual high score that will get you a sponsor.  And good for you that you are willing to do the work to secure a fulfilling job.  You are right that life is short.  And such a big part of the waking day is spent it work.  It is very good to have a enjoyable profession.


----------



## Freckles1

Cordeliere said:


> I wish I were like you and just could gravitate to what I like and have it be stylish.  I tend to need to look at lots of pictures to figure out what I like.  There are certainly no role models on the street except for my next door neighbor who always wears dresses and looks fabulous.  But she has the tiny waist big bottom body, whereas I have the straight line snake body with a bigger waist and no bottom to speak of.  Can't copy her style.
> 
> 
> 
> We have been here about 18 months, and are really just now settled.  We built a custom home and moved in about 4 months ago.  When we were in an apartment, we didn't even unpack most of our stuff because it was like we were camping.  During that 18 months, I wore mostly brightly colored tee shirts and shorts.  Now that we are in our house I want to up my game.  I look at myself and think I can do better than this.
> 
> 
> 
> All my black clothes from CA are way too hot.  Most of the year, it is too hot for scarves.  I used to have very short hair and grew it out to shoulder length because I didn't want to bother trying to find someone who could cut it well.  I am finding that long hair is much too hot.  I have dark dark brown almost black hair, and it seems to harsh here so I have lightened it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the reason I am having so much trouble adjusting my wardrobe it there are two changes.  The changes in climate, going from 70 degrees year round to 90 degrees year round is the big one.  Lots of rain and high humidity in the summer.  MrsOwen3, your suggestion about layering for the air condition is a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> The other change is going from a professional job to not working.  I would be better able to develop a causal wardrobe if the weather were not such a challenge.  I have CA clothes that work for evenings out, so that is not an issue.  It is the day in and day out that is hard.  The cotton tee shirts always look rumpled, even if just ironed.  *Anyone know a good brand of tee shirt that looks more polished?*
> 
> 
> 
> The single most challenging aspect of my search for a new style is summer tops.  i don't like sleeveless.   I guess I just need to hit the gym and tone my upper arms.  At least I still have great legs, but I don't know were these old lady arms came from.  Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> I helps to be discussing this.  Talking about it focuses the issues and gives me a starting point to a solution.  Thanks.




Cordeliere what about Ralph Lauren? 
His clothing would be perfect for you I think!
And if you don't want to pay his prices, you could still speak with a SA and possibly take some photos of the styles and put your own spin on them? 
Just a thought. I know RL has the bright beautiful colors you speak of!! 
Good luck!


----------



## Kyokei

Cordeliere said:


> I wish I were like you and just could gravitate to what I like and have it be stylish.  I tend to need to look at lots of pictures to figure out what I like.  There are certainly no role models on the street except for my next door neighbor who always wears dresses and looks fabulous.  But she has the tiny waist big bottom body, whereas I have the straight line snake body with a bigger waist and no bottom to speak of.  Can't copy her style.
> 
> We have been here about 18 months, and are really just now settled.  We built a custom home and moved in about 4 months ago.  When we were in an apartment, we didn't even unpack most of our stuff because it was like we were camping.  During that 18 months, I wore mostly brightly colored tee shirts and shorts.  Now that we are in our house I want to up my game.  I look at myself and think I can do better than this.
> 
> All my black clothes from CA are way too hot.  Most of the year, it is too hot for scarves.  I used to have very short hair and grew it out to shoulder length because I didn't want to bother trying to find someone who could cut it well.  I am finding that long hair is much too hot.  I have dark dark brown almost black hair, and it seems to harsh here so I have lightened it.
> 
> I think the reason I am having so much trouble adjusting my wardrobe it there are two changes.  The changes in climate, going from 70 degrees year round to 90 degrees year round is the big one.  Lots of rain and high humidity in the summer.  MrsOwen3, your suggestion about layering for the air condition is a good one.
> 
> The other change is going from a professional job to not working.  I would be better able to develop a causal wardrobe if the weather were not such a challenge.  I have CA clothes that work for evenings out, so that is not an issue.  It is the day in and day out that is hard.  The cotton tee shirts always look rumpled, even if just ironed.  *Anyone know a good brand of tee shirt that looks more polished?*
> 
> The single most challenging aspect of my search for a new style is summer tops.  i don't like sleeveless.   I guess I just need to hit the gym and tone my upper arms.  At least I still have great legs, but I don't know were these old lady arms came from.  Sigh.
> 
> I helps to be discussing this.  Talking about it focuses the issues and gives me a starting point to a solution.  Thanks.



Is there a Barneys where you are? I have a lot of hit and miss with clothing after moving to the US, but Barneys will more often than not have something that I like. Plus I enjoy the variety of brands they carry so you can explore different looks at the same time rather than going to individual stores. I also sometimes have luck at Bergdorfs, but I know that is only in NY. Ive never been to NM so cant comment on that outside of knowing it is the same company as Bergdorfs. (That being said, as a whole, I greatly prefer Bergdorfs to Barneys.)

I tend to wear all black (with hints of neutrals) and it is effortless matching. I am incorporating a bit more color in my wardrobe thanks to the H scarves. I am always freezing even in the summer so always wear jackets and scarves.

I understand where you are putting a lot of effort into thinking about it, though. I also dislike dressing a certain way that doesn't feel me even if it is what everyone around me is wearing. Not many people here are dressed up outside of the typical Madison/5th/sometimes Soho areas.


----------



## Kyokei

Cordeliere said:


> You have reached a good frame of mind very quickly.
> 
> I don't think may people know this, but the pass rate for many professional exams, like CPA or psychologist, is only 20-25% on the first try.  It is emotionally very hard on people who have always been the best and brightest so endure a failure on the tests.  Entrance exams to professions are designed to be impossibly difficult in order to keep the field exclusive.  I am sure that your field is the same way.
> 
> There are test prep organizations who test people how to take specific professional exams.  No one makes it into the 20% who pass on the first try without take a prep course.  The prep classes don't teach the material--they teach how to take the test.  Your field is so small, it is unlikely there are test preps for it.  You are having to figure this out on your own.  Very hard.
> 
> In other professional exams where the expectation of passing on the first try is very low, many people take the test once without studying much just to get a feel for what the exam is like.  Now you know what the exam is like.  That is a positive thing.
> 
> And most importantly, as you have observed, is the eventual high score that will get you a sponsor.  And good for you that you are willing to do the work to secure a fulfilling job.  You are right that life is short.  And such a big part of the waking day is spent it work.  It is very good to have a enjoyable profession.



It is a very, very low pass rate. Less than 10% of people even finish the second highest level and give up after many retakes and very few have made it all the way. Ive taken other difficult professional exams for another field and, while they required a lot of study and two degrees, it hasnt been as taxing as this. And to be honest I first thought this would be a much easier, more relaxing option. 

But you are right. I have always been an overachiever and the type to be bothered by any score that isnt high enough regardless of the exam. I put a lot of pressure and stress on myself to the point where nothing is ever good enough  I always could have done a better job, done more, spent more hours working on the problem at hand. It really is a terrible mentality.


----------



## marbella8

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm having a rough day Cafe so imagine my happiness when I came back to work for a forgotten stack of paperwork and found my vintage bag had arrived while I was an appointment.
> 
> I've decided that Valentine's Day is for Vintage and this my last H gift to myself for a while!
> 
> Meet Ms. Coco, a hot little number from 1979 according to everyone's favorite authenticator. She's a 32cm Sellier in box and toile and in spectacular condition. She doesn't have a strap so I have one from Mautto on order or I may try a Camo Valentino on her. She's going to look fabulous with my Chanel slings and my Celine skate shoes, from lady like to casual cool. I'm so happy I pulled the trigger on her, she's the perfect fit for my spring/summer needs.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



I came just to see your vintage find. I absolutely love it! I love all your bags, your HAC, your Etain Kelly, and now this, all so different, and all so beautiful! Congrats and good luck with the changes in your business


----------



## marbella8

Jadeite said:


> I met a teenager and decided to have a relationship with it.
> View attachment 3269379



I came to see MrsO's vintage bag, and saw yours too. Another stunning bag. I loooooooove vintage H. Congrats on this beautiful Barenia!


----------



## katekluet

Cordeliere, what about exploring the stores and boutiques to find a good SA or personal shopper who could advise? 
Kyokei, admire you for taking on such a challenging field!
Mrs. O and Jaedeite,enjoying seeing both of your lovely new treasures.


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> I wish I were like you and just could gravitate to what I like and have it be stylish.  I tend to need to look at lots of pictures to figure out what I like.  There are certainly no role models on the street except for my next door neighbor who always wears dresses and looks fabulous.  But she has the tiny waist big bottom body, whereas I have the straight line snake body with a bigger waist and no bottom to speak of.  Can't copy her style.
> 
> We have been here about 18 months, and are really just now settled.  We built a custom home and moved in about 4 months ago.  When we were in an apartment, we didn't even unpack most of our stuff because it was like we were camping.  During that 18 months, I wore mostly brightly colored tee shirts and shorts.  Now that we are in our house I want to up my game.  I look at myself and think I can do better than this.
> 
> All my black clothes from CA are way too hot.  Most of the year, it is too hot for scarves.  I used to have very short hair and grew it out to shoulder length because I didn't want to bother trying to find someone who could cut it well.  I am finding that long hair is much too hot.  I have dark dark brown almost black hair, and it seems to harsh here so I have lightened it.
> 
> I think the reason I am having so much trouble adjusting my wardrobe it there are two changes.  The changes in climate, going from 70 degrees year round to 90 degrees year round is the big one.  Lots of rain and high humidity in the summer.  MrsOwen3, your suggestion about layering for the air condition is a good one.
> 
> The other change is going from a professional job to not working.  I would be better able to develop a causal wardrobe if the weather were not such a challenge.  I have CA clothes that work for evenings out, so that is not an issue.  It is the day in and day out that is hard.  The cotton tee shirts always look rumpled, even if just ironed.  *Anyone know a good brand of tee shirt that looks more polished?*
> 
> The single most challenging aspect of my search for a new style is summer tops.  i don't like sleeveless.   I guess I just need to hit the gym and tone my upper arms.  At least I still have great legs, but I don't know were these old lady arms came from.  Sigh.
> 
> I helps to be discussing this.  Talking about it focuses the issues and gives me a starting point to a solution.  Thanks.



Hi Cordeliere, you were asking for recommendations for more polished tee shirt. May I suggest the brand Icebreaker, line of merino wool clothing. I know its sounds counterintuitive to wear merino wool in summer but these tees are actually very light, keeps one cool in summer and not itchy. I like their Tech T Lite short sleeve version and frequently wear them on vacation when I want a more casual look but nicer than a regular T shirt and they pack well because of the lightweightness.  l have the darker color ones. You can check out their website. I think with any style, it comes down to finding what you're comfortable wearing. You could wear simple tees and look chic by dressing them up with accessories like scarves and jewelry.


----------



## AnaTeresa

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm having a rough day Cafe so imagine my happiness when I came back to work for a forgotten stack of paperwork and found my vintage bag had arrived while I was an appointment.
> 
> I've decided that Valentine's Day is for Vintage and this my last H gift to myself for a while!
> 
> Meet Ms. Coco, a hot little number from 1979 according to everyone's favorite authenticator. She's a 32cm Sellier in box and toile and in spectacular condition. She doesn't have a strap so I have one from Mautto on order or I may try a Camo Valentino on her. She's going to look fabulous with my Chanel slings and my Celine skate shoes, from lady like to casual cool. I'm so happy I pulled the trigger on her, she's the perfect fit for my spring/summer needs.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Absolutely stunning! Happy vintage day!!


----------



## gracekelly

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks! I'm looking for one, I'm also looking for the right webbing as I may have one made in a stripe if I find a combo that works for me!





I did a black and white canvas stripe and it is a lot of fun to use.  I would love to find a stripe like the one that Hermes is using, but that is unlikely.  I sourced my own canvas  and hardware, but Mautto has some stripes now too.


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> I will definitely post mod shots tomorrow. I tried to take some now but the lighting in my home is very dark and isn't the best for shots which is why I prefer taking them outside.
> 
> And thank you! Nerves weren't the issue so much as there is just too much information and impossible to know it all. If they test what you know, you're lucky. Unfortunately they hit on a lot of laws and science and obscure facts this time around.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing!  I hope you have great luck!
> I will probably hit H  in March and especially in April. I want to get a birthday gift from me to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe we've met before but it's nice to meet you! I haven't been posting lately so that's probably why I didn't pop up, but I'm back now.  I do love mixing an edgier style with very classic pieces like H. I'm very flattered that I would come to mind~
> 
> I'm hoping to change careers and am looking at the wine industry so am on a path that leads up to what will hopefully be a Master of Wine. There is a documentary about the other exam of equivalent level called Somm. It's similar material but with an added service portion, whereas the MW has an added business portion as it is more on the business side of things.
> 
> I also am thinking of going back to graduate school for fashion marketing as an alternative. I dislike what I do now and life is too short to be unhappy.
> 
> 
> 
> I am also heavily tattooed and at one point collected tattoos from various artists (sleeves etc....) so probably look edgy by default as well.... so I hear you there. I missed your original post so am unsure of the context, but if anyone ever told me that I "shouldn't" be wearing H, I would have a good laugh. I have received nothing but wonderful treatment in Hermes thus far and the sales associates in my boutique are all very polite and friendly.



No one said that I shouldn't carry H here or on the forum though sometimes there's a lot of implication in some threads about the "type" of person that should or shouldn't carry H. I'm in a sensitive mood lately and was taking something too personally but no one directed anything at me!

My store is lovely and we joke about matching scarves to my tattoos! I've never felt uncomfortable though in other high end stores when I was younger I was definitely made to feel like I should leave. 

I hope you'll continue with your exam and do well the next time, that sounds like a fascinating specialty. I remember a story about the wine buyers for Wal Mart of all places but they have tremendous power in the wine world. I look forward to seeing the shawl when you have time!


----------



## MSO13

gracekelly said:


> I did a black and white canvas stripe and it is a lot of fun to use.  I would love to find a stripe like the one that Hermes is using, but that is unlikely.  I sourced my own canvas  and hardware, but Mautto has some stripes now too.



I do some work in the garment district in NYC so next time I'm there I'm going to hunt for interesting webbing. I was reading about learning to sew leather and may attempt making my own. I'm fairly handy/crafty and I'm looking for some new hobbies, besides buying H!


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> I wish I were like you and just could gravitate to what I like and have it be stylish.  I tend to need to look at lots of pictures to figure out what I like.  There are certainly no role models on the street except for my next door neighbor who always wears dresses and looks fabulous.  But she has the tiny waist big bottom body, whereas I have the straight line snake body with a bigger waist and no bottom to speak of.  Can't copy her style.
> 
> We have been here about 18 months, and are really just now settled.  We built a custom home and moved in about 4 months ago.  When we were in an apartment, we didn't even unpack most of our stuff because it was like we were camping.  During that 18 months, I wore mostly brightly colored tee shirts and shorts.  Now that we are in our house I want to up my game.  I look at myself and think I can do better than this.
> 
> All my black clothes from CA are way too hot.  Most of the year, it is too hot for scarves.  I used to have very short hair and grew it out to shoulder length because I didn't want to bother trying to find someone who could cut it well.  I am finding that long hair is much too hot.  I have dark dark brown almost black hair, and it seems to harsh here so I have lightened it.
> 
> I think the reason I am having so much trouble adjusting my wardrobe it there are two changes.  The changes in climate, going from 70 degrees year round to 90 degrees year round is the big one.  Lots of rain and high humidity in the summer.  MrsOwen3, your suggestion about layering for the air condition is a good one.
> 
> The other change is going from a professional job to not working.  I would be better able to develop a causal wardrobe if the weather were not such a challenge.  I have CA clothes that work for evenings out, so that is not an issue.  It is the day in and day out that is hard.  The cotton tee shirts always look rumpled, even if just ironed.  *Anyone know a good brand of tee shirt that looks more polished?*
> 
> The single most challenging aspect of my search for a new style is summer tops.  i don't like sleeveless.   I guess I just need to hit the gym and tone my upper arms.  At least I still have great legs, but I don't know were these old lady arms came from.  Sigh.
> 
> I helps to be discussing this.  Talking about it focuses the issues and gives me a starting point to a solution.  Thanks.




What a big transition! I hope your home turned out wonderfully, we haven't chatted about it here in a while about it but I'm renovating an old stone house and we're closing in on finishing our master bed/bath/closets which is the last project inside before we tackle the yard. Soon I hope to have some pics to share.

I have several layering pieces from a knitwear line called Majestic, I get them from a local boutique and while the prices were kind of crazy for me at the time as I was more of an American Apparel girl before, they wear beautifully and never wrinkle! I also got a new one from the same store but I have to look at the name later. Majestic has all kinds of silhouettes and the fabric is lovely plus they have long hems which I like. I have a large chest and some tees look like those 90's baby tees on me and I could never pull off that look even when I was the right age to wear them!

Yes, I'm sure scarves are too hot but a light shawl for indoors would be good I bet. I always need one when I visit family in TX. I wear a lot of 3/4 sleeves myself year round, I am sun sensitive and prefer to cover up whenever I can even when it's 100 degrees. I will let you know the brand of the other tee when I can!


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> No one said that I shouldn't carry H here or on the forum though sometimes there's a lot of implication in some threads about the "type" of person that should or shouldn't carry H. I'm in a sensitive mood lately and was taking something too personally but no one directed anything at me!
> 
> My store is lovely and we joke about matching scarves to my tattoos! I've never felt uncomfortable though in other high end stores when I was younger I was definitely made to feel like I should leave.
> 
> I hope you'll continue with your exam and do well the next time, that sounds like a fascinating specialty. I remember a story about the wine buyers for Wal Mart of all places but they have tremendous power in the wine world. I look forward to seeing the shawl when you have time!



It's funny that you should say that because my SA talks about matching scarves to my tattoos as well! I am younger and probably don't look like the typical high end shopper but have never received bad treatment in a high end store. My H boutique is especially friendly, though I've yet to have a bad experience anywhere high end.

I do however receive bad treatment occasionally from non high end shops but it is usually directed towards the fact I am carrying H/Chanel/etc.

I definitely will continue on with the sequence and all of the upcoming exams. That is a very interesting story! I have heard similar stories about wine buyers and distributors for Trader Joes etc.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Whoever buys Hermes has the right to carry & wear Hermes.


----------



## Kyokei

Here is my shawl for those of you who were interested.

By the way, I missed out on the reveals due to my absence but congratulations to MrsO and Jadeite on your vintage bags!!


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> Whoever buys Hermes has the right to carry & wear Hermes.




Here here Madam!!!


----------



## Kyokei

Hm.... someone just contacted me claiming to be the person who cleans my shoes.... I don't have a shoe cleaner. 

I have a cobbler but I doubt it is this person...


----------



## Cordeliere

Wow!  Am I glad I asked.  Thank you Freckles1, Kyokei; katekluet, Moirai, and MrsOwen3 (hope I didn't miss anyone).  I generally hate to shop in stores and do most of my shopping online, but your suggestions have made me really excited to check out the stores in my region.  The Cafe is the best.   And thank you again for letting me write about my dilemma.  It was amazingly helpful in focusing on what I need to do.  



Freckles1 said:


> Cordeliere what about *Ralph Lauren*?





Kyokei said:


> Is there a* Barneys* where you are?  Ive never been to *NM* so cant comment on that outside of knowing it is the same company as Bergdorfs. (That being said, as a whole, I greatly prefer Bergdorfs to Barneys.)





katekluet said:


> Cordeliere, what about exploring the stores and boutiques to find a good SA or *personal shopper* who could advise?
> .





Moirai said:


> May I suggest the brand* Icebreaker*, line of merino wool clothing. I know its sounds counterintuitive to wear merino wool in summer but these tees are actually very light, keeps one cool in summer and not itchy. I like their *Tech T Lite *short sleeve version





MrsOwen3 said:


> I have several layering pieces from a knitwear line called *Majestic,* I get them from a local boutique and while the prices were kind of crazy for me at the time as I was more of an American Apparel girl before, they wear beautifully and never wrinkle!


----------



## Cordeliere

Kyokei said:


> It is a very, very low pass rate. Less than 10% of people even finish the second highest level and give up after many retakes and very few have made it all the way. Ive taken other difficult professional exams for another field and, while they required a lot of study and two degrees, it hasnt been as taxing as this. And to be honest I first thought this would be a much easier, more relaxing option.
> 
> But you are right. I have always been an overachiever and the type to be bothered by any score that isnt high enough regardless of the exam. I put a lot of pressure and stress on myself to the point where nothing is ever good enough  I always could have done a better job, done more, spent more hours working on the problem at hand. It really is a terrible mentality.



10% is incredibly low.  Brutal in fact.   Hearing that you stress yourself the way you do makes it even more of an accomplishment that you have gotten to a good frame of mind so quickly.  When does the exam come around again?  Have you gotten to the point where you have ideas about what you will do differently next go around?
You are obviously blessed with determination and persistence, and nothing is a match for that.  You will prevail.


----------



## Keren16

gracekelly said:


> I find this an interesting situation since I live in LA and have spent time in Florida.  I don't know where you are exactly, and that makes a big difference IMO.  Preppy vs glitter vs cash and flash.




I live in Florida. You are right!  Each area has its own personality & type.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> What a big transition! I hope your home turned out wonderfully, we haven't chatted about it here in a while about it but I'm renovating an old stone house and we're closing in on finishing our master bed/bath/closets which is the last project inside before we tackle the yard. Soon I hope to have some pics to share.



Our house is fabulous.   I thought it would be good, but it turned out much  better than I expected.  Everyone loves it because it is not a typical Florida house.  It is more a traditional northern house with high ceilings and big windows (and subtle gothic overtones). Even plumbers and workers who go into the most expensive houses in town gasp and coo when they come into ours.

But while it was under construction, people would refer to it as my dream house.  I was always inclined to say (but didn't), that "this is not my dream house.  My dreams are bigger."  And when I thought about what I meant by that, it is because my dream house would be a restored 100 year old house made of stone.  I love stone.   So lucky you that you have an old stone house.


----------



## Keren16

Cordeliere said:


> I wish I were like you and just could gravitate to what I like and have it be stylish.  I tend to need to look at lots of pictures to figure out what I like.  There are certainly no role models on the street except for my next door neighbor who always wears dresses and looks fabulous.  But she has the tiny waist big bottom body, whereas I have the straight line snake body with a bigger waist and no bottom to speak of.  Can't copy her style.
> 
> 
> 
> We have been here about 18 months, and are really just now settled.  We built a custom home and moved in about 4 months ago.  When we were in an apartment, we didn't even unpack most of our stuff because it was like we were camping.  During that 18 months, I wore mostly brightly colored tee shirts and shorts.  Now that we are in our house I want to up my game.  I look at myself and think I can do better than this.
> 
> 
> 
> All my black clothes from CA are way too hot.  Most of the year, it is too hot for scarves.  I used to have very short hair and grew it out to shoulder length because I didn't want to bother trying to find someone who could cut it well.  I am finding that long hair is much too hot.  I have dark dark brown almost black hair, and it seems to harsh here so I have lightened it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the reason I am having so much trouble adjusting my wardrobe it there are two changes.  The changes in climate, going from 70 degrees year round to 90 degrees year round is the big one.  Lots of rain and high humidity in the summer.  MrsOwen3, your suggestion about layering for the air condition is a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> The other change is going from a professional job to not working.  I would be better able to develop a causal wardrobe if the weather were not such a challenge.  I have CA clothes that work for evenings out, so that is not an issue.  It is the day in and day out that is hard.  The cotton tee shirts always look rumpled, even if just ironed.  *Anyone know a good brand of tee shirt that looks more polished?*
> 
> 
> 
> The single most challenging aspect of my search for a new style is summer tops.  i don't like sleeveless.   I guess I just need to hit the gym and tone my upper arms.  At least I still have great legs, but I don't know were these old lady arms came from.  Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> I helps to be discussing this.  Talking about it focuses the issues and gives me a starting point to a solution.  Thanks.




Why can't you just be yourself??  I bet you are more stylish than you think.  It takes a while to adapt to new environments.


----------



## Cordeliere

Keren16 said:


> Why can't you just be yourself??  I bet you are more stylish than you think.  It takes a while to adapt to new environments.



I have many selves.  I want to reconnect with my clothes horse self instead of my slob self.   I tend to be singularly focused on one thing at a time.  Last year it was building our house.  This year it is becoming the most attractive me I can be given the rather challenging aspects of this climate.


----------



## Kyokei

Cordeliere said:


> 10% is incredibly low.  Brutal in fact.   Hearing that you stress yourself the way you do makes it even more of an accomplishment that you have gotten to a good frame of mind so quickly.  When does the exam come around again?  Have you gotten to the point where you have ideas about what you will do differently next go around?
> You are obviously blessed with determination and persistence, and nothing is a match for that.  You will prevail.



No idea, really. It wasn't as if I slacked off or didn't prepare enough. It's impossible to fully know all of the information out there so it really depends on what they test on...



Cordeliere said:


> Our house is fabulous.   I thought it would be good, but it turned out much  better than I expected.  Everyone loves it because it is not a typical Florida house.  It is more a traditional northern house with high ceilings and big windows (and subtle gothic overtones). Even plumbers and workers who go into the most expensive houses in town gasp and coo when they come into ours.
> 
> But while it was under construction, people would refer to it as my dream house.  I was always inclined to say (but didn't), that "this is not my dream house.  My dreams are bigger."  And when I thought about what I meant by that, it is because my dream house would be a restored 100 year old house made of stone.  I love stone.   So lucky you that you have an old stone house.



It sounds very nice! I have moved a few times recently so I never really invest much into decorating etc. I was even supposed to be out of NYC by now but.... I think things aren't going in the direction I originally planned so will have to change. Maybe if I settled down in one spot I would spend more effort on that.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> I find this an interesting situation...



gracekelly  I can't reply to your message because your mailbox is full.  But I love that top--20 colors--oh my!


----------



## Cordeliere

Kyokei said:


> I have moved a few times recently so I never really invest much into decorating etc. I was even supposed to be out of NYC by now but.... I think things aren't going in the direction I originally planned so will have to change. Maybe if I settled down in one spot I would spend more effort on that.



In an earlier post you mentioned coming to the states.  Where from?  And where were you planning to go after NYC?

I think your life is filling with richness without decorating, and the last thing you need is something to spend more effort on.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> gracekelly  I can't reply to your message because your mailbox is full.  But I love that top--20 colors--oh my!



Took care of that problem

I think I have all the colors lol!  I love to wear them with white pants.  When I went looking for you today, I saw they were having a sale so I picked up a turquoise sleeveless.  They are based in LA so it shows up in 2 days!


----------



## Kyokei

Cordeliere said:


> In an earlier post you mentioned coming to the states.  Where from?  And where were you planning to go after NYC?
> 
> 
> 
> I think your life is filling with richness without decorating, and the last thing you need is something to spend more effort on.




I was living in Japan for a bit previously and intended on moving back.

I agree, though. The last thing I need is another project. I prefer being out anyway but do love home goods. I am looking at something from H actually.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cordeliere said:


> I have many selves.  I want to reconnect with my clothes horse self instead of my slob self.   I tend to be singularly focused on one thing at a time.  Last year it was building our house.  This year it is becoming the most attractive me I can be given the rather challenging aspects of this climate.



Have you ever looked at clothes by The Row? There stuff is simple and edgy and beautifully made. I would also look at Celine and Armani, too. I don't know if there's a Neiman Marcus nearby. I'd start there.


----------



## Moirai

Madam Bijoux said:


> Whoever buys Hermes has the right to carry & wear Hermes.



MadamB, you always come up with the best lines.



Kyokei said:


> Here is my shawl for those of you who were interested.
> By the way, I missed out on the reveals due to my absence but congratulations to MrsO and Jadeite on your vintage bags!!
> View attachment 3271426



I saw this in the other thread. Gorgeous on you!


----------



## Jadeite

I don't live in the states so I don't know these stores which you talk about and I know even less about home projects; sounds like cordeliere and kyokei you both have big decisions to make and plenty going on. I hope the transitions go well for you both.


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> Whoever buys Hermes has the right to carry & wear Hermes.



I'm with you Madam!


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> Our house is fabulous.   I thought it would be good, but it turned out much  better than I expected.  Everyone loves it because it is not a typical Florida house.  It is more a traditional northern house with high ceilings and big windows (and subtle gothic overtones). Even plumbers and workers who go into the most expensive houses in town gasp and coo when they come into ours.
> 
> But while it was under construction, people would refer to it as my dream house.  I was always inclined to say (but didn't), that "this is not my dream house.  My dreams are bigger."  And when I thought about what I meant by that, it is because my dream house would be a restored 100 year old house made of stone.  I love stone.   So lucky you that you have an old stone house.



We love it, my DH is in real estate and he took me into this dilapidated falling apart inside but solid outside 1920's Colonial to show me that we couldn't handle a big project house and I walked around the horror show of falling down ceilings, a kitchen that appeared to have had a fire and every room needed to be touched and said "we're going to live here"  DH thought I had lost my mind. 

We went home and talked about it, looked at the price and then he scheduled us a 2 hour appointment at the house and we went though room by room. I wrote the family a compelling letter about why they should choose us over the 4 other offers and we got it because we were not going to flip the house even though some of the flippers offered more. It really has been a huge project and taken much longer than we thought but this is the home stretch at least on the inside. The yard which is half an acre in a Brooklyn-ish part of my city is a total mess and will take 5-10 years. 

Based on this experience though we do plan to do some flips on other homes in our neighborhood, we're just waiting for the right projects to start small. My house is "over improved" according to my DH realtor but we wouldn't have it any other way! 

Your house sounds wonderful and unique, we had a family home in SE Florida and I never loved the architectural style of the neighborhood-Spanish Ranch. I grew up in a 5 room Pre War apartment in NYC so I like old, quirky character with modern updates when needed.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> We love it, my DH is in real estate and he took me into this dilapidated falling apart inside but solid outside 1920's Colonial to show me that we couldn't handle a big project house and I walked around the horror show of falling down ceilings, a kitchen that appeared to have had a fire and every room needed to be touched and said "we're going to live here"  DH thought I had lost my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> We went home and talked about it, looked at the price and then he scheduled us a 2 hour appointment at the house and we went though room by room. I wrote the family a compelling letter about why they should choose us over the 4 other offers and we got it because we were not going to flip the house even though some of the flippers offered more. It really has been a huge project and taken much longer than we thought but this is the home stretch at least on the inside. The yard which is half an acre in a Brooklyn-ish part of my city is a total mess and will take 5-10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on this experience though we do plan to do some flips on other homes in our neighborhood, we're just waiting for the right projects to start small. My house is "over improved" according to my DH realtor but we wouldn't have it any other way!
> 
> 
> 
> Your house sounds wonderful and unique, we had a family home in SE Florida and I never loved the architectural style of the neighborhood-Spanish Ranch. I grew up in a 5 room Pre War apartment in NYC so I like old, quirky character with modern updates when needed.




Mrs Owen I'm in love with your house just from the description.


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsO, I understand over - improving. I am in the process of renovating two bathrooms. I am ordering two custom mosaics one for each bathroom. The tile alone is 30K. But I absolutely love it. In fact, I'm running out to meet the tile lady right now. I'm using Kallista bathroom fixtures too. They are just so substantial in feeling. I'm shuddering in anticipation for those costs, too. I keep thinking of these costs in Birkin units.

But, I bet your house is spectacularly lovely. I've seen your work.


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> MrsO, I understand over - improving. I am in the process of renovating two bathrooms. I am ordering two custom mosaics one for each bathroom. The tile alone is 30K. But I absolutely love it. In fact, I'm running out to meet the tile lady right now. I'm using Kallista bathroom fixtures too. They are just so substantial in feeling. I'm shuddering in anticipation for those costs, too. I keep thinking of these costs in Birkin units.
> 
> But, I bet your house is spectacularly lovely. I've seen your work.



Oh EB, I bet they'll be magnificent. I looked at some of the stones you were considering in the chat thread.  Faucets/fixtures are next up as we've chosen the tile and my architect/uncle got us a substantial discount at Porcelanosa. DH prefers really simple, neutral things so the tile is not so exciting but clean and not white subway which he would like to put everywhere. He's such an old hipster 

I'm debating brushed gold from Newport Brass vs some sort of nickel from a less expensive line. The Kallista fixtures are stunning. We're each getting splurge items and then have to save somewhere so the faucets/fixture might be my compromise so that I get my custom built in storage for my bags and jewelry. We need so many fixture components and they have to match as DH is really matchy matchy so in the end I'll have to pick the line that fits the budget and has all the millions of pieces we need. Just the shower has like 12 components!

I wish I could share photos with you guys and stay anonymous! PM if you're really interested


----------



## Jadeite

MrsO and EB, I think I know who to consult when I do start a home project. 

Meanwhile, faucets to me are just a thing you twist to get water flowing out.....

I don't think I will get toolbar in home Reno chat groups.


----------



## dharma

Jadeite said:


> MrsO and EB, I think I know who to consult when I do start a home project.
> 
> Meanwhile, faucets to me are just a thing you twist to get water flowing out.....
> 
> I don't think I will get toolbar in home Reno chat groups.



Jadeite, I adore your new plume! It's fantastic! My guess is barenia, the scratches from barenia are pretty distinctive. Is this a 32? I've often thought of a plume, is it easy to use? Do your things fall out if you unzip all the way, it do they stay nicely organized toward the bottom?


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Oh EB, I bet they'll be magnificent. I looked at some of the stones you were considering in the chat thread.  Faucets/fixtures are next up as we've chosen the tile and my architect/uncle got us a substantial discount at Porcelanosa. DH prefers really simple, neutral things so the tile is not so exciting but clean and not white subway which he would like to put everywhere. He's such an old hipster
> 
> 
> 
> I'm debating brushed gold from Newport Brass vs some sort of nickel from a less expensive line. The Kallista fixtures are stunning. We're each getting splurge items and then have to save somewhere so the faucets/fixture might be my compromise so that I get my custom built in storage for my bags and jewelry. We need so many fixture components and they have to match as DH is really matchy matchy so in the end I'll have to pick the line that fits the budget and has all the millions of pieces we need. Just the shower has like 12 components!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could share photos with you guys and stay anonymous! PM if you're really interested




It's so wonderful how you are compromising here and there with each other. The house will be so special. Is it your forever house do you think?

DH and I have opposite taste. I love more traditional styles or a mix of old and new and he loves super contemporary. He let me have my way with this house. We don't think it's our forever house. I hope we find something we both love for that. But he was a good sport.


----------



## dharma

Kyokei said:


> Here is my shawl for those of you who were interested.
> 
> By the way, I missed out on the reveals due to my absence but congratulations to MrsO and Jadeite on your vintage bags!!
> 
> View attachment 3271426



Kyokei, you are stunning! Your outfit is a perfect gestalt! Please tell me about the textured top you are wearing! Congratulations on your exam, it sounds like just completing it is an achievement in itself. Enjoy this part of the process and try not to stress, it will all come together


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's so wonderful how you are compromising here and there with each other. The house will be so special. Is it your forever house do you think?
> 
> DH and I have opposite taste. I love more traditional styles or a mix of old and new and he loves super contemporary. He let me have my way with this house. We don't think it's our forever house. I hope we find something we both love for that. But he was a good sport.




We're learning to compromise slowly on this one. We do think it will be a forever house but we did buy it for a steal and in a few years the equity built up from the improvements and the changes we already see in the neighborhood may tempt us to sell and do it all over again in another project but we're working on it like it's forever, or at least till we can't climb up to the 3rd floor master! 

Our previous home was DH's before we got together and I really disliked it so I'm glad we found one we both love. We still own it and it's a great rental property but it wasn't my taste and it wasn't worth the money to renovate. 

When you do find the right place for you both, I'm sure you'll know it! DH loves the house more than me now but at first glance he was just anxious about the work. 

My favorite thing he does is go walk around the block so he can see the house from the street, with the (new) windows lit softly from the lighting we did in all the rooms. He's pretty quiet about things but I know he feels a lot of pride in how we're slowly restoring the house. We bought it from 4 kids who inherited from their parents and lived there for 49 years so they've stayed in touch to see what we've done with it and that makes him feel good. It was their family's pride and joy when they moved in but their elderly mom couldn't keep up with it.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> We're learning to compromise slowly on this one. We do think it will be a forever house but we did buy it for a steal and in a few years the equity built up from the improvements and the changes we already see in the neighborhood may tempt us to sell and do it all over again in another project but we're working on it like it's forever, or at least till we can't climb up to the 3rd floor master!
> 
> 
> 
> Our previous home was DH's before we got together and I really disliked it so I'm glad we found one we both love. We still own it and it's a great rental property but it wasn't my taste and it wasn't worth the money to renovate.
> 
> 
> 
> When you do find the right place for you both, I'm sure you'll know it! DH loves the house more than me now but at first glance he was just anxious about the work.
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite thing he does is go walk around the block so he can see the house from the street, with the (new) windows lit softly from the lighting we did in all the rooms. He's pretty quiet about things but I know he feels a lot of pride in how we're slowly restoring the house. We bought it from 4 kids who inherited from their parents and lived there for 49 years so they've stayed in touch to see what we've done with it and that makes him feel good. It was their family's pride and joy when they moved in but their elderly mom couldn't keep up with it.




That's so very sweet. I know someone who might want to buy that house when you are ready to sell. [emoji12]

When we met DH had just completed what he thought would be his forever house, which was a bachelor pad, because he didn't expect that we would meet. Although he decided the second date that he wanted to get married. Trying to be accommodating I moved into his house when we got married. I got rid of all of my furniture and I squeezed my stuff in around his. Plus I suddenly went from a 15 minute to a 2 hour commute, not good. It was lovely but it never felt like home. So I understand that situation completely.

This house isn't his taste but he loves it. Probably more than I do at this point. I feel a bit overwhelmed by the maintenance. He loves leaving certain lights on so it looks pretty when we come home at night. And he loves the garden. I think it reminds him of his childhood house. We even have items that his mother gave us mixed in here or there. So that part is very sweet.


----------



## Cordeliere

etoupebirkin said:


> *Have you ever looked at clothes by The Row?* There stuff is simple and edgy and beautifully made. I would also look at Celine and Armani, too. I don't know if there's a Neiman Marcus nearby. I'd start there.





etoupebirkin said:


> MrsO, I understand over - improving. I am in the process of renovating two bathrooms.* I am ordering two custom mosaics one for each bathroom. The tile alone is 30K. But I absolutely love it.* In fact, I'm running out to meet the tile lady right now. I'm using Kallista bathroom fixtures too. They are just so substantial in feeling. I'm shuddering in anticipation for those costs, too. I keep thinking of these costs in Birkin units.



I looked at the spring clothes at The Row.  How stylish.   I wish I had the abs from some of those styles.  Thanks for the suggestion.

The only thing that I love as much as stone is tile.  I am sure your bathrooms will be spectacular.   Our condo we sold in LA was over improved but a number of buyers were willing to pay a premium to get it.  We had 16 offers. 

Here in Florida we had fun with the tile.  We did DH's shower in cobalt blue.  We did mine in subway white but did a chair rail at about shoulder level and did a herringbone pattern above the chair rail and an octagonal mosaic floor.  It has a window (second floor) that overlooks our pool and our neighbors pool.  It is really
love it cause it so light and airy.  The guest bathroom shower is white and ivory stripes which is fun.  

We did all our downstairs floors in travertine which is sort of cross between tile and stone.  I just can't get into the ceramic tile floors that are ubiquitous in Florida.  We have plans to do an iridescent white backsplash in the kitchen.  A lot of things are cheaper to do yourself after closing than having the builder do it.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> We love it, my DH is in real estate and he took me into this dilapidated falling apart inside but solid outside 1920's Colonial to show me that we couldn't handle a big project house and I walked around the horror show of falling down ceilings, a kitchen that appeared to have had a fire and every room needed to be touched and said "we're going to live here"  DH thought I had lost my mind.
> 
> We went home and talked about it, looked at the price and then he scheduled us a 2 hour appointment at the house and we went though room by room. I wrote the family a compelling letter about why they should choose us over the 4 other offers and we got it because we were not going to flip the house even though some of the flippers offered more. It really has been a huge project and taken much longer than we thought but this is the home stretch at least on the inside. *The yard which is half an acre in a Brooklyn-ish part of my city is a total mess and will take 5-10 years. *



What is your vision for the yard?  A half acre in the city is amazing.  As an avid gardener, I have one thought for you.  The best time to plan a tree is 10 years ago.  Meaning, figuring out your tree plan for privacy and getting it going would be a good thing to do early in the cycle. 

Your story of DH's plan to discourage you (that sold you) makes me laugh.  I believe that women rule the world as they make the family decisions.


----------



## Jadeite

dharma said:


> Jadeite, I adore your new plume! It's fantastic! My guess is barenia, the scratches from barenia are pretty distinctive. Is this a 32? I've often thought of a plume, is it easy to use? Do your things fall out if you unzip all the way, it do they stay nicely organized toward the bottom?




Hi dharma, thanks for the Barenia vote lol! It's getting pretty interesting in the Barenia thread about this bag but I'm enjoying the discussions. 
It's a 32 and holds a lot and easy to use. Nothing falls out it is not like maxibox which does. When totally unzipped the plume still looks like the plume zipped so everything stays in.


----------



## Jadeite

The ladies doing home projects, when you pick your choice of tiles and flooring is ease of cleaning and maintenance a factor in your considerations a priority consideration in decision making?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Ease of maintenance is critical in my decision making process. For example, I am using bull nose edge tile to frame the tile because dust won't collect on the edge as opposed to a square edge. All my cabinetry has a simple plank front, no grooves or indentations for dirt and dust to collect.

The compromise that I make to save $1K is that I am using 3" x 6" tile, instead of 3" x 8" tile, same color, same manufacturer for one bathroom.

I will try to post pics soon.


----------



## Cordeliere

Jadeite said:


> The ladies doing home projects, when you pick your choice of tiles and flooring is ease of cleaning and maintenance a factor in your considerations a priority consideration in decision making?



When we originally signed the contract to build our house, we had planned to have hardwood floors downstairs.  Then I began to realize that the Florida sand sticks to your shoes and scratches the wood.  The dirt here is very sandy so just walking around your yard, you get sand on your shoes.  Also the frequent summer rains mean that the floors get more than the usual  amount water.  For that reason, many houses here have ceramic tile, which I don't like for floors.  For that reason we switched to travertine.

But I had concern about having travertine in the two bathrooms my husband uses.  Women never miss the toilet but men do.  Travertine is porous  and I did not want travertine absorbing what it could around my husbands toilets, so we did go for tile there.  I picked a dark tile and dark grout to avoid staining problems.

Also we have a loft room with a pool table.  We have had the table on stone floors before and it was hard on my knees standing around the table playing.  I wanted it on carpet here so I would want to play more, but I was sure as a party room, that floor will have a red wine spill in its future.  So I ended up getting a leopard print carpet for that room so the red wine spill will disappear into the other spots.  It was pretty funny during construction because all of the construction workers loved it.  They begged for the scraps for their dogs beds.  I figure half the pit bulls in our town are now sleeping in leopard beds.  

While we did all the upstairs rooms in carpet, we did the stairs in wood because it is really a pain to vacuum stairs.  

So yes, I thought a great deal about cleaning, maintenance  and likely hazards in the selections.


----------



## Jadeite

EB and Cordeliere, so much thought in your flooring selection process; I wouldn't know how to deal with these things and am in awe of how many decisions you face on a house project. I'd probably tear my hair out first , or the decorators'.

I guess It is the same way you evaluate when choosing fabric for curtains , sofa, carpeting too..?


----------



## EmileH

Happy Valentine's Day cafe! [emoji8]


----------



## Jadeite

Happy vday everyone!


----------



## MSO13

Happy Valentine's Day Cafe!!


----------



## Moirai

Hi Cafe!


----------



## Freckles1

Happy Valentine's Day cafe friends


----------



## Freckles1

Moirai said:


> Hi Cafe!




Now that is fabulous Moirai!!
Ps DH and I have become addicted to Narcos on Netflix and have watched almost all of the episodes in 24 hours!!!


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> Now that is fabulous Moirai!!
> Ps DH and I have become addicted to Narcos on Netflix and have watched almost all of the episodes in 24 hours!!!



So are your beautiful flowers!
Ok, will look into Narcos. I started watching Breaking Bad.


----------



## Pirula

A sweet Valentine to the Cafe...


----------



## Freckles1

Pirula said:


> A sweet Valentine to the Cafe...
> 
> View attachment 3273560




Yummy Pirula!!!
I do not want to get on the scale tomorrow morning!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Cordeliere

Jadeite said:


> EB and Cordeliere, so much thought in your flooring selection process; I wouldn't know how to deal with these things and am in awe of how many decisions you face on a house project. I'd probably tear my hair out first , or the decorators'.
> 
> *I guess It is the same way you evaluate when choosing fabric for curtains , sofa, carpeting too..?*



Sort of, but not so much because bad decisions are not as expensive or difficult to change.  I don't expect my curtains to be a forever decision.  

I am trying to put the same thought in Hermes shopping because mistakes there are expensive.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happy Valentine's Day ladies!!!! 

Jadeite, When I started the process, I fell in love with the idea of granite walls and no groutvery little maintenance and strikingly beautiful. Then I came to recognize I was buying structural problems for my house. I was really disappointed. So I went out one weekend to look for new options. I knew I had to fall in love with something in order to be happy. I started my day at my local coffee shop to pick up a latte and look at a show of local artists and painters. I found a painting I really liked of the view of the Potomac River in Great Falls park in the Spring. I  took a picture -- picture 1. Then I went to several tile/granite places and ended up  at a specialty tile shop I found years ago in Old Town Alexandria. I found myriad tile, but the tile mosaics in the store took my breath away--picture 2. They told me I could get a custom tile made for my bathrooms in any color scheme. We looked at the catalog and my favorites were the waterlily and sunflowers (pictures 3 and 4). 

And I got a bolt of inspiration. And it led to the first decision. I was going to buy the painting. The rest of the decisions followed logically.

The master bathroom would include a vertical waterlily mosaic (in the color scheme of the painting), the surrounding tile would be a water blue, the shower floor would be flat pebble tile. The idea would be like swimming in a pond--very relaxing. I picked the mosaic color scheme and the rest of the tiles. 

The second bathroom would have a horizontal sunflower motif (because it's a tub/shower combo) and have a Provençal look and feel--but without being too frou frou. The field tile is two differing shades of yellow ochre hand made tiles. So I ran back to the art show and bought the painting--met the artist too. The tub is going to be an off white almond color. I felt white would be too harsh. Pictures 5 and 6 show some of the tile choices. 

Pics 7 and 8 are of the sketches from the tile designer for both bathrooms.

Pics 9 and 10 are of the faucet for the sunflower bathroom and the sink for the waterlily bathroom (with a slightly different faucet).

When I met with the tile designer, I decided to use 3 x 6 inch tiles instead of 3 x 8 inch tiles in the sunflower bathroom as it would not really change the aesthetic, but it would save $1,000.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here's pictures of the tile mosaic sketches and the colors I chose for the waterlily mosaic.


----------



## Moirai

Pirula, the cupcakes look yummy!

Etoupebirkin, your designs and selections are gorgeous! I absolutely love the lily pattern.


----------



## Freckles1

A little Valentine TV


----------



## Pirula

Freckles1 said:


> A little Valentine TV
> View attachment 3273998




Yes!!!!

Best ever!

"We'll always have Paris."


----------



## Freckles1

Pirula said:


> Yes!!!!
> 
> Best ever!
> 
> "We'll always have Paris."




"Louis, I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship"


----------



## Cordeliere

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's pictures of the tile mosaic sketches and the colors I chose for the waterlily mosaic.



Love the two iridescent samples on lower right.


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's pictures of the tile mosaic sketches and the colors I chose for the waterlily mosaic.



Wow EB, these are going to be phenomenal and so unique. I love the idea of the art mosaics and the colors are going to be very soothing and relaxing. Please share as it progresses, I'm so interested in the installation of the mosaic. 

DH is so color averse, I could never get away with anything more than olive/taupe/mushroom so I'm envious.  

He's getting colorful H pillows and blankets on the new bed and there's nothing he can do about it!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!

I'm trying to wrap up work so I can head home as we're getting a bit of snow. It's pretty but I hate driving in it! 

My 90 year old grandmother called me yesterday to say thanks for her Vday flowers and told me that she's been coloring in adult coloring books so I went out and bought her a few new ones. I got myself one called Cats in Paris so perhaps I'll spend my snowy evening coloring. 

I'm also cooking up some new projects. I've lost all my hobbies in a mountain of work the last few years and I'm trying to find something new to spark my interest that doesn't involve H and $$$  tPF as "hobby" has been expensive and I can only bake so many macarons which are not exactly low carb! 

I'm reading a few books about the creative process as I feel a little blocked in my work and I'm hoping doing something else will get me fired up again. 

DH got me Panthera Pardus but in the 90cm for Vday so I'll be bringing that back to H for credit while I wait for the shawl. I LOVED the design and can't wait for the shawl now. I was on the fence but now I know I'll love the Gris/Rose combo shawl when it arrives. 

Hope everyone had a lovely V day!


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> Wow EB, these are going to be phenomenal and so unique. I love the idea of the art mosaics and the colors are going to be very soothing and relaxing. Please share as it progresses, I'm so interested in the installation of the mosaic.
> 
> DH is so color averse, I could never get away with anything more than olive/taupe/mushroom so I'm envious.
> 
> He's getting colorful H pillows and blankets on the new bed and there's nothing he can do about it!



I am so excited about the bathrooms and the tile.  I think they will really be wonderful and make me smile every time I look at them.

My DH actually likes color. And he trusts me design wise. He has veto power, but rarely ever exercises that right.

I'm waiting for the bathroom fixtures quote and shaking in my boots a bit. 

Stay warm and dry everyone!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

Did anyone do anything fun for Valentines Day?  Any stories to share?

DH and I went to see the Book of Mormon.  ( I purchased the tickets at the beginning of Sept so I guess it was my present to us).   I knew nothing about it except it had been a hit.  I was raunchier that I expected and it was hilarious.  ROFLAO hilarious.

I would like to go to NY and see Hamilton, but the next tickets that are available are January 2017 and are over $500 a ticket (from official site--resellers sooner).  So airfare, hotel, tickets would be 5 scarves.  May just wait a few years for it to go on tour.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Did anyone do anything fun for Valentines Day?  Any stories to share?
> 
> DH and I went to see the Book of Mormon.  ( I purchased the tickets at the beginning of Sept so I guess it was my present to us).   I knew nothing about it except it had been a hit.  I was raunchier that I expected and it was hilarious.  ROFLAO hilarious.
> 
> I would like to go to NY and see Hamilton, but the next tickets that are available are January 2017 and are over $500 a ticket (from official site--resellers sooner).  So airfare, hotel, tickets would be 5 scarves.  May just wait a few years for it to go on tour.



We woke up very early and went out to breakfast and then to the Farmer's Market.  I had not been there in a long time and came home with some exotic vegetables.  I can't stop looking at this new to me Italian cauliflower.  It looks like it is from another planet


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> We woke up very early and went out to breakfast and then to the Farmer's Market.  I had not been there in a long time and came home with some exotic vegetables.  I can't stop looking at this new to me Italian cauliflower.  It looks like it is from another planet
> 
> cestlavegan.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/Italian-Califlower.jpg



It also looks like sea shells.  It really is an organic piece of art.  That would be a fun thing to cook on a holiday that is green themed like Saint Patrick's Day or with something red for Christmas.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!   My 90 year old grandmother called me yesterday to say thanks for her Vday flowers and told me that she's been coloring in *adult coloring books *so I went out and bought her a few new ones. I got myself one called Cats in Paris so perhaps I'll spend my snowy evening coloring.



Please tell us more about adult coloring books.  I didn't know they existed.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> It also looks like sea shells.  It really is an organic piece of art.  That would be a fun thing to cook on a holiday that is green themed like Saint Patrick's Day or with something red for Christmas.



Couldn't sleep so I am up looking for recipes.  It does look like sea shells!  Can't decide if I will roast it whole or break it up.  Either way, I will coat with some olive oil and seasoning.  Since it is pretty big, I would like to take part of it and finish with some parmesan cheese.    Some recipes suggest parboiling it first before roasting.


----------



## Jadeite

gracekelly said:


> We woke up very early and went out to breakfast and then to the Farmer's Market.  I had not been there in a long time and came home with some exotic vegetables.  I can't stop looking at this new to me Italian cauliflower.  It looks like it is from another planet




What the... Is that? It's like cauliflower with an over-sexdrive. Oops.


----------



## Mindi B

I am afraid of gk's Italian cauliflower. 

May I suggest you keep it caged until you are ready to cook it?  You don't want to look up and find it lurking in the doorway behind you.

Seriously, that vegetable is all kinds of scary.


----------



## Jadeite

etoupebirkin said:


> I am so excited about the bathrooms and the tile.  I think they will really be wonderful and make me smile every time I look at them.
> 
> 
> 
> My DH actually likes color. And he trusts me design wise. He has veto power, but rarely ever exercises that right.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for the bathroom fixtures quote and shaking in my boots a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay warm and dry everyone!!!




I'm stunned EB, at the mosaic idea for your bathrooms. How is the installation going to be managed? Are the tiles really going to be laid out one by one in little pieces ? The amount of detail is staggering.


----------



## katekluet

GK, it is also known as romanesco....its flavor is more delicate than cauliflower...I cook it broken into pieces


----------



## katekluet

For Valentine's Day, DH and I took a couples bread making class at our favorite restaurant....it was really fun! We made baguettes and brown bread rolls and they were delicious.


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> Please tell us more about adult coloring books.  I didn't know they existed.



Well I realize using the word "adult" could lead to some unusual search results 

I was amazed by the selection at Barnes & Noble, there are a thousand different types from paisley patterns to scenes like the one I got of Paris. They're done by illustrators or pattern designers and are just line drawings and you color in the blanks however you wish. My grandmother said they sometimes give suggestions of color but where's the fun in that? 

I spent a solid hour and half pleasantly coloring last night and enjoyed it. I have a lot of art supplies so I used my pro art marker kit and it was relaxing and almost meditative. Apparently there's an Hermes coloring book so I'm going to investigate but I think I would want to work up to the more costly ones. For now I'm going to try to finish out this one that I have and see if any others pique my interest.


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> I am afraid of gk's Italian cauliflower.
> 
> 
> 
> May I suggest you keep it caged until you are ready to cook it?  You don't want to look up and find it lurking in the doorway behind you.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, that vegetable is all kinds of scary.




I am howling Mindi!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Well, you know, I am leery of vegetables.  They're all stern, and green, and good for you.  Whereas carbs, well, I never met a carb I didn't like.  You know what you're getting with a carb.  It won't be nice to your face and then talk about you behind your back.  It won't break into your house while you're away on vacation and throw wild parties.  Carbs are pals.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Jadeite said:


> I'm stunned EB, at the mosaic idea for your bathrooms. How is the installation going to be managed? Are the tiles really going to be laid out one by one in little pieces ? The amount of detail is staggering.



At a certain level (in Italy) the mosaics will be contrcted tile by tile, but by the time they are shipped to the States, the mosaics are in larger pieces that fit together in installation. I can't wait!


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> I am afraid of gk's Italian cauliflower.
> 
> May I suggest you keep it caged until you are ready to cook it?  You don't want to look up and find it lurking in the doorway behind you.
> 
> Seriously, that vegetable is all kinds of scary.



hahahaha!  Mindi, you will be happy to know that it is safely caged in the fridge.  I keep expecting an alien life form to pop out of it and I don't know if I can handle it like Sigorney Weaver!  I am going to cook it tonight, so you will sleep better

It really is a work of art and a testament to the wonders of Mother Nature's powers



katekluet said:


> GK, it is also known as romanesco....its flavor is more delicate than cauliflower...I cook it broken into pieces



Thanks for the info!  I was googling last night and a writer called it a nutty flavor.  I know we will like it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

My home store has found a coloring book for me! I'm going to pick it up this weekend!


----------



## Cordeliere

katekluet said:


> For Valentine's Day, DH and I took a couples bread making class at our favorite restaurant....it was really fun! We made baguettes and brown bread rolls and they were delicious.




That sounds very romantic to me.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> I am afraid of gk's Italian cauliflower.
> 
> May I suggest you keep it caged until you are ready to cook it?  You don't want to look up and find it lurking in the doorway behind you.
> 
> Seriously, that vegetable is all kinds of scary.





Mindi B said:


> Well, you know, I am leery of vegetables.  They're all stern, and green, and good for you.  Whereas carbs, well, I never met a carb I didn't like.  You know what you're getting with a carb.  It won't be nice to your face and then talk about you behind your back.  It won't break into your house while you're away on vacation and throw wild parties.  Carbs are pals.




Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Apparently there's an Hermes coloring book so I'm going to investigate but I think I would want to work up to the more costly ones. For now I'm going to try to finish out this one that I have and see if any others pique my interest.



Sounds like one of the least expensive ways to be involved in Hermes to me.

Last night DH and I were watching a recorded episode of Castle.  The major piece of evidence was an Hermes scarf that supposedly cost a couple of thousand.  It was used to make a tourniquet for a car accident victim by a murderer.  Castle and Becket were searching party pics online to figure out who had been wearing it.  With the brief flashes of it, I couldn't identify it.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Wouldn't it be great if we could use the coloring book to send in a special order?


----------



## Jadeite

Madam you're a real riot!


----------



## Jadeite

MrsOwen3 said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> I spent a solid hour and half pleasantly coloring last night and enjoyed it. I have a lot of art supplies so I used my pro art marker kit and it was relaxing and almost meditative. Apparently there's an Hermes coloring book so I'm going to investigate but I think I would want to work up to the more costly ones. For now I'm going to try to finish out this one that I have and see if any others pique my interest.




The last coloring I did..well, interestingly enough last week while on vacation I went to a fine china factory. They have a workshop on site which lets visitors buy and paint their own porcelain. I haven't handled colours and paintbrushes in about 25 years and I'm happy to say now I have my own hand painted china. I felt like a kid again. Lol. Also came back with a whole set of china (professionally painted of course).


----------



## Cordeliere

Jadeite said:


> The last coloring I did..well, interestingly enough last week while on vacation I went to a fine china factory. They have a workshop on site which lets visitors buy and paint their own porcelain. I haven't handled colours and paintbrushes in about 25 years and I'm happy to say now I have my own hand painted china. I felt like a kid again. Lol. Also came back with a whole set of china (professionally painted of course).



Picture of your hand painted china?


----------



## Jadeite

Cordeliere said:


> Picture of your hand painted china?









Ahh ok. I'm a bit embarrassed, it's amateur at work.


----------



## Cordeliere

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3276236
> 
> View attachment 3276239
> 
> 
> Ahh ok. I'm a bit embarrassed, it's amateur at work.



Love them both, but especially the man and woman.  Beautiful.

It would be fun to have them and have the memory of painting them every time you look at them.   isn't that what life is supposed to be--a tapestry of experiences?


----------



## Livia1

gracekelly said:


> We woke up very early and went out to breakfast and then to the Farmer's Market.  I had not been there in a long time and came home with some exotic vegetables.  I can't stop looking at this new to me Italian cauliflower.  It looks like it is from another planet





Jadeite said:


> What the... Is that? It's like cauliflower with an over-sexdrive. Oops.




 It is Romanesco and tastes delicious.


----------



## MSO13

Jadeite said:


> The last coloring I did..well, interestingly enough last week while on vacation I went to a fine china factory. They have a workshop on site which lets visitors buy and paint their own porcelain. I haven't handled colours and paintbrushes in about 25 years and I'm happy to say now I have my own hand painted china. I felt like a kid again. Lol. Also came back with a whole set of china (professionally painted of course).




I think they're great! A blank plate is infinitely more challenging than a coloring book I would say. How nice to paint on porcelain, we have lots of those places here but they're not fine china for the most part. 

The coloring is very freeing and its very popular lately because I think everyone is looking for that thing to relax or be transported back to when it was just about your imagination and choosing the colors that suited your whim. 

EB, I'm going to H to return something so if get the book can you share the reference number and some pics? 

Madam, if only there was a magical SO book and like Disney after you colored your bag it materialized the next morning!!


----------



## AnaTeresa

Mindi B said:


> Well, you know, I am leery of vegetables.  They're all stern, and green, and good for you.  Whereas carbs, well, I never met a carb I didn't like.  You know what you're getting with a carb.  It won't be nice to your face and then talk about you behind your back.  It won't break into your house while you're away on vacation and throw wild parties.  Carbs are pals.



I have met my people.


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> I think they're great! A blank plate is infinitely more challenging than a coloring book I would say. How nice to paint on porcelain, we have lots of those places here but they're not fine china for the most part.
> 
> The coloring is very freeing and its very popular lately because I think everyone is looking for that thing to relax or be transported back to when it was just about your imagination and choosing the colors that suited your whim.
> 
> EB, I'm going to H to return something so if get the book can you share the reference number and some pics?
> 
> Madam, if only there was a magical SO book and like Disney after you colored your bag it materialized the next morning!!


Sure! I'l&#322; post pics once I get it.


----------



## Moirai

Jadeite, your paintings are fabulous and especially lovely on China plates.

Gracekelly, I have never had the pleasure of trying that exotic vegetable. I love the pic!

Anateresa, love that! You are so funny.

MrsO, is your coloring book like the one below? My MIL received this coloring book as a gift. It is meant as a relaxing, stress-relieving activity for her. Here are some sample pages.


----------



## MSO13

Moirai said:


> Jadeite, your paintings are fabulous and especially lovely on China plates.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracekelly, I have never had the pleasure of trying that exotic vegetable. I love the pic!
> 
> 
> 
> Anateresa, love that! You are so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO, is your coloring book like the one below? My MIL received this coloring book as a gift. It is meant as a relaxing, stress-relieving activity for her. Here are some sample pages.




Yes, just like that but mine is scenes in Paris with cats!


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yes, just like that but mine is scenes in Paris with cats!



What's the title of your book? My MIL loves cats.


----------



## MSO13

Moirai said:


> What's the title of your book? My MIL loves cats.




Here you go:


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> Here you go:
> View attachment 3277217



That's adorable. Thanks!


----------



## chaneljewel

Jadeite, the dishes are great!   Using them daily keeps your trip memories alive!

MrsO, I have a coloring book that I use to destress or just relax...just love it!

Gracekelly, I belong to a farm co-op so receive fresh vegetables weekly once the weather gets warmer.  I received that exotic veggie last summer and it was delicious.


----------



## Mindi B

I have the hand-eye coordination of a wood fence, and am totally OCD.  An adult coloring book would cause my head to explode.  But the drawings are charming and I bet someone with the right skill set could end up with beautiful pages.
But not me.
Perhaps I should go back to finger paint.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> I spent a solid hour and half pleasantly coloring last night and enjoyed it. I have a lot of art supplies so I used my pro art marker kit and it was relaxing and almost meditative. .



How is a pro marker kit different than a regular set of markers?


----------



## katekluet

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3276236
> 
> View attachment 3276239
> 
> 
> Ahh ok. I'm a bit embarrassed, it's amateur at work.




Jadeite, your plates are charming! Especially love the one with your doggies on it.


----------



## Mindi B

Meant to say, Jadeite, that I think your paintings are terrific!  I _wish_ I had that much "amateur" talent!


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> How is a pro marker kit different than a regular set of markers?




it's a professional set of Pantone matched colors and they're blendable. they are very costly and not really used as much now that so much design work is done by computer but I still sketch a lot by hand.


----------



## Mindi B

So, slightly more elegant than a box of Crayola?


----------



## Freckles1

Ladies!!!! Help!!!
Which shoes? For everyday.....




Are the pearls too much?


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies!!!! Help!!!
> Which shoes? For everyday.....
> View attachment 3277880
> 
> View attachment 3277881
> 
> Are the pearls too much?




I vote the classic ones. I have the same ones. The pearls are cute. I'd be afraid they would fall off with wear, but you can't go wrong with either. The pearls don't have the logo? That's kind of nice. Hmmm..


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I vote the classic ones. I have the same ones. The pearls are cute. I'd be afraid they would fall off with wear, but you can't go wrong with either. The pearls don't have the logo? That's kind of nice. Hmmm..




Pup!!! You are thinking exactly what I'm thinking!!! No logo... But the pearls?? Who'll they have staying power or will they fall off?? Ugh!!


----------



## Freckles1

Ladies, 
Another favor!!!
Does anyone know which shawl this is? I am dying!!!


----------



## Pirula

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies,
> Another favor!!!
> Does anyone know which shawl this is? I am dying!!!
> View attachment 3277910




That looks like the new Faivre 90. Hermès right?  One sec.  

Mâitres de la Forêt.  But I'm guessing.  It's hard to tell with so little.

http://m.usa.hermes.com/la-maison-d...0901.html?xtmc=C_27est_la_fete&xtnp=12&xtcr=5


----------



## etoupebirkin

My vote is for the pearls. Those shoes would make me smile very time I wore them!
My 2 cent.


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Pup!!! You are thinking exactly what I'm thinking!!! No logo... But the pearls?? Who'll they have staying power or will they fall off?? Ugh!!




How are they attached? Glue or sewn?


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> How are they attached? Glue or sewn?




I don't know. I need to speak with him tomorrow. I'm doing this from hundreds of miles away of course!! Ha!!


----------



## Mindi B

Pearls.  I just like 'em.  And I'm not nuts about the tie on the other pair.  Pearls.


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> I don't know. I need to speak with him tomorrow. I'm doing this from hundreds of miles away of course!! Ha!!




That's hard. They are both really nice. If the pearls are sewn on I might go that way. If they are just glued no way. I hate to say it but I think you have to be careful about Chanel quality these days. Some items seem better made than others. So just don't assume that because it's Chanel it is well made. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Freckles1

etoupebirkin said:


> My vote is for the pearls. Those shoes would make me smile very time I wore them!
> My 2 cent.







Mindi B said:


> Pearls.  I just like 'em.  And I'm not nuts about the tie on the other pair.  Pearls.




I hear ya ladies!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Pirula said:


> That looks like the new Faivre 90. Hermès right?  One sec.
> 
> Mâitres de la Forêt.  But I'm guessing.  It's hard to tell with so little.
> 
> http://m.usa.hermes.com/la-maison-d...0901.html?xtmc=C_27est_la_fete&xtnp=12&xtcr=5





It's beautiful


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> It's beautiful




Myrkur just modeled it on the spring 2016 thread. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Myrkur just modeled it on the spring 2016 thread. It's gorgeous.




I just bought it!!! 
I also just got offered a B35 Bleu Nuit!!! 
I am dying!!!!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> I just bought it!!!
> I also just got offered a B35 Bleu Nuit!!!
> I am dying!!!!!




Congrats! Bleu nuit is beautiful,


----------



## Pirula

Freckles1 said:


> I just bought it!!!
> I also just got offered a B35 Bleu Nuit!!!
> I am dying!!!!!




Wow great!  Let's see!!


----------



## Freckles1

Yes?


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3278083
> 
> Yes?




Yes!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Pirula

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3278083
> 
> Yes?




Oh golly.  What a gorgeous color.  Yes! [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes!!! [emoji7]







Pirula said:


> Oh golly.  What a gorgeous color.  Yes! [emoji106]&#127995;




Well it's not mine yet... My SA is in the process of getting permission to allow me to purchase it without being in the store... It may not happen ;(
If not, DH and I are getting on an airplane Saturday morning!!!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3278083
> 
> Yes?



Besides the color, I love the light veining it has.   Lucky you.


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> Well it's not mine yet... My SA is in the process of getting permission to allow me to purchase it without being in the store... It may not happen ;(
> If not, DH and I are getting on an airplane Saturday morning!!!!!



You have a fabulous SA. Beautiful B. Definitely yes.


----------



## Freckles1

Cordeliere said:


> Besides the color, I love the light veining it has.   Lucky you.







Moirai said:


> You have a fabulous SA. Beautiful B. Definitely yes.




Thank you ladies. He is precious. We will see how it goes. I think it is a great color!!! I would love a "fun" color, but I am more of a "basic" color girl , and bleu Nuit fits that mold perfectly 
I have a caco B and a toile/bleu de pruesse B.  I will get to the "fun" colors sooner or later


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> Thank you ladies. He is precious. We will see how it goes. I think it is a great color!!! I would love a "fun" color, but I am more of a "basic" color girl , and bleu Nuit fits that mold perfectly
> I have a caco B and a toile/bleu de pruesse B.  I will get to the "fun" colo s sooner or later



Keeping my fingers crossed for you. You can add bright twillies to the handles. Since you're going to Paris, try for a pop color bag there.


----------



## Freckles1

Moirai said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for you. You can add bright twillies to the handles. Since you're going to Paris, try for a pop color bag there.




Great idea Moirai!!! Thanks!! [emoji12]


----------



## etoupebirkin

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3278083
> 
> Yes?


This is so pretty!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Freckles1 said:


> It's beautiful



Crystal ball....
I see a new scarf in your future!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Got it!!!!!
Approved and Mr Blue Nuit  will be on his way to me on Monday!!!!!
My 45th birthday is March 22. We will call Mr Blue my present!!! 
Hope everyone is having a fantastic Friday!!


----------



## Pirula

Freckles1 said:


> Got it!!!!!
> Approved and Mr Blue Nuit  will be on his way to me on Monday!!!!!
> My 45th birthday is March 22. We will call Mr Blue my present!!!
> Hope everyone is having a fantastic Friday!!




Whoo hoo!

Happy Birthday!!  &#127870;[emoji322][emoji512]


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Got it!!!!!
> Approved and Mr Blue Nuit  will be on his way to me on Monday!!!!!
> My 45th birthday is March 22. We will call Mr Blue my present!!!
> Hope everyone is having a fantastic Friday!!




Yayyy!!! Happy birthday to you!


----------



## Cordeliere

Freckles1 said:


> Well it's not mine yet... My SA is in the process of getting permission to allow me to purchase it without being in the store... It may not happen ;(
> If not, DH and I are getting on an airplane Saturday morning!!!!!





Freckles1 said:


> Got it!!!!!
> Approved and Mr Blue Nuit  will be on his way to me on Monday!!!!!
> My 45th birthday is March 22. We will call Mr Blue my present!!!
> Hope everyone is having a fantastic Friday!!



Could you explain this to me a bit more?  As I understand what you are saying, you have a regular SA but the store is a plane trip away.   And he offered it to you, but they preferred that you come get it rather than sending it to you.  But they relented, and are sending it to you.   Is that a normal Hermes thing?

So glad it worked out for you.  It is a beauty.  Happy early birthday.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Well I realize using the word "adult" could lead to some unusual search results
> 
> I was amazed by the selection at Barnes & Noble, there are a thousand different types from paisley patterns to scenes like the one I got of Paris. They're done by illustrators or pattern designers and are just line drawings and you color in the blanks however you wish. My grandmother said they sometimes give suggestions of color but where's the fun in that?
> 
> I spent a solid hour and half pleasantly coloring last night and enjoyed it. I have a lot of art supplies so I used my pro art marker kit and it was relaxing and almost meditative. Apparently there's an Hermes coloring book so I'm going to investigate but I think I would want to work up to the more costly ones. For now I'm going to try to finish out this one that I have and see if any others pique my interest.



MrsOwen3  You are on the cutting edge of culture.  The Pinterest feed I received today were all pins about......you guessed it.......adult coloring books.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Could you explain this to me a bit more?  As I understand what you are saying, you have a regular SA but the store is a plane trip away.   And he offered it to you, but they preferred that you come get it rather than sending it to you.  But they relented, and are sending it to you.   Is that a normal Hermes thing?
> 
> 
> 
> So glad it worked out for you.  It is a beauty.  Happy early birthday.




We don't have an Hermes in my state so I have a lot shipped to save tax. They won't ship bags normally. My husband had to get special permission for them to ship sterling silver jewelry. Which is nuts. You can buy it online. So I'm sure the SA had to get permission to ship the bag,


----------



## Freckles1

Cordeliere said:


> Could you explain this to me a bit more?  As I understand what you are saying, you have a regular SA but the store is a plane trip away.   And he offered it to you, but they preferred that you come get it rather than sending it to you.  But they relented, and are sending it to you.   Is that a normal Hermes thing?
> 
> 
> 
> So glad it worked out for you.  It is a beauty.  Happy early birthday.




I don't know what "normal" or "typical" H protocol is Cordliere. I have been one of these fortunate women who was offered a B without much buying history. 
I do not live in a state where there is a H boutique. But I travel quite a bit and have become close with an SA. We have now had several interactions and he knew I was looking for my next B. He asked if I was interested in this bag. He also knew I had travel plans to his city in a month or so. 
Instead of "holding" it for me, he wanted to see if it was possible to ship it to me. I have no idea how this works and who has to give approval. Luckily for me, he did get approval. 
Thank you for all of your birthday wishes ladies. I feel very fortunate


----------



## meridian

Happy early birthday Freckles!!


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> Got it!!!!!
> Approved and Mr Blue Nuit  will be on his way to me on Monday!!!!!
> My 45th birthday is March 22. We will call Mr Blue my present!!!
> Hope everyone is having a fantastic Friday!!



Happy Birthday, Freckles! 
Congrats on getting the B! From what I've learnt on this forum, your transaction is unusual and definitely not the norm, so it makes you very special for purchasing over the phone and having it delivered to you. It also makes your SA special for getting permission. He's a keeper!


----------



## Freckles1

meridian said:


> Happy early birthday Freckles!!







Moirai said:


> Happy Birthday, Freckles!
> Congrats on getting the B! From what I've learnt on this forum, your transaction is unusual and definitely not the norm, so it makes you very special for purchasing over the phone and having it delivered to you. It also makes your SA special for getting permission. He's a keeper!




Thank you Meridian and Moirai!!
Hope you are having a wonderful weekend!!
How is the weather where you are? It is 70 degrees here!!!! Insanity!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> We don't have an Hermes in my state so I have a lot shipped to save tax. They won't ship bags normally. My husband had to get special permission for them to ship sterling silver jewelry. Which is nuts. You can buy it online. So I'm sure the SA had to get permission to ship the bag,



That is nuts.  I feel like Hermes boutiques operate by a code that I don't understand. They make me uncomfortable.   When I first got interested in Hermes, i couldn't see myself buying a bunch of stuff just to be offered a bag.  I wasn't interested in scarves then, so I figured I would just go through resellers.  

The irony is now I am interested in scarves and slg but don't have a store nearby.  When I was in LA, the BH store was 2 miles away, the Costa Mesa store 
was 60, the San Diego store was 90, and Vegas was an afternoon drive.  I can't see myself driving across Florida to Miami or Palm Beach.  The only SA that I ever felt comfortable with was the one in Vegas.  

How to people find an SA they like and feel comfortable with?  Do you just start working with whoever approaches you in the store?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Freckles1 said:


> Got it!!!!!
> Approved and Mr Blue Nuit  will be on his way to me on Monday!!!!!
> My 45th birthday is March 22. We will call Mr Blue my present!!!
> Hope everyone is having a fantastic Friday!!


Congrats for n the Blue Nuit! I know you will love it!!! It's great that your store is willing to ship the bag to you.
Please post pics when you receive it.
I'm going to H today to pick up a coloring book.


----------



## Mindi B

Usually the SM has to approve a leather/bag shipment.  It isn't, perhaps, commonplace, but it certainly does happen, and I think it is based on a combination of the client's history with the store and the SA/SM's willingness to go the extra mile.  Nothing remotely "fair" about it, but this is how Hermes works.  As they say in my area, "It is what it is."  One must either accept it or buy from resellers.
Freckles, congrats on your new bag!  It is beautiful!  (And an early Happy Birthday to you!)


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> Usually the SM has to approve a leather/bag shipment.  It isn't, perhaps, commonplace, but it certainly does happen, and I think it is based on a combination of the client's history with the store and the SA/SM's willingness to go the extra mile.  Nothing remotely "fair" about it, but this is how Hermes works.  As they say in my area, "It is what it is."  One must either accept it or buy from resellers.
> Freckles, congrats on your new bag!  It is beautiful!  (And an early Happy Birthday to you!)




Like all things Hermes you just smile and take what you can get when you can get it. Congrats freckles.


----------



## Mindi B

^^^Ain't it the truth!


----------



## dharma

Freckles1 said:


> Got it!!!!!
> Approved and Mr Blue Nuit  will be on his way to me on Monday!!!!!
> My 45th birthday is March 22. We will call Mr Blue my present!!!
> Hope everyone is having a fantastic Friday!!



Freckles!!!!!! Yay!!!!!! Happy birthday!!!! What a fabulous surprise and such a great color!!! I love blue nuit, congratulations xo
Regarding the Chanel flats, I prefer the pearl but I did see them in person yesterday and my fear is that one missing pearl and it will be very obvious. They seem to be attached very well but the stress of foot movement could loosen them. If it's an occasional shoe, I would go for it but as a workhorse daily flat I wouldn't. As a girl who lives a little sparkle, I have had both Valentino and St Laurent shoes lose crystals every time I wear them. Luckily, with both pairs it's not as obvious in the design as it would be with this pearl trim.


----------



## EmileH

Freckles this might help. I agree that the pearls are pretty but I worry about durability. There are my classic flats. The close up that the SA sent you accentuates the logo,. When they are on your feet it's hardly noticeable.


----------



## Freckles1

etoupebirkin said:


> Congrats for n the Blue Nuit! I know you will love it!!! It's great that your store is willing to ship the bag to you.
> 
> Please post pics when you receive it.
> 
> I'm going to H today to pick up a coloring book.







Mindi B said:


> Usually the SM has to approve a leather/bag shipment.  It isn't, perhaps, commonplace, but it certainly does happen, and I think it is based on a combination of the client's history with the store and the SA/SM's willingness to go the extra mile.  Nothing remotely "fair" about it, but this is how Hermes works.  As they say in my area, "It is what it is."  One must either accept it or buy from resellers.
> Freckles, congrats on your new bag!  It is beautiful!  (And an early Happy Birthday to you!)







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Like all things Hermes you just smile and take what you can get when you can get it. Congrats freckles.







dharma said:


> Freckles!!!!!! Yay!!!!!! Happy birthday!!!! What a fabulous surprise and such a great color!!! I love blue nuit, congratulations xo
> 
> Regarding the Chanel flats, I prefer the pearl but I did see them in person yesterday and my fear is that one missing pearl and it will be very obvious. They seem to be attached very well but the stress of foot movement could loosen them. If it's an occasional shoe, I would go for it but as a workhorse daily flat I wouldn't. As a girl who lives a little sparkle, I have had both Valentino and St Laurent shoes lose crystals every time I wear them. Luckily, with both pairs it's not as obvious in the design as it would be with this pearl trim.







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Freckles this might help. I agree that the pearls are pretty but I worry about durability. There are my classic flats. The close up that the SA sent you accentuates the logo,. When they are on your feet it's hardly noticeable.
> 
> View attachment 3279641




Thank you for all of the love ladies!
I will be having "birthday" month!!! 
I will admit I was absolutely shocked that my SA even commented about the possibility of purchase and shipment without me being in the store. And now I feel a bit uncomfortable that I've been so giddy and open about it. 
Maybe that will pass when Mr Bleu arrives!
In any case, H can make  a person  feel over the moon or a bit sad sometimes. And that stinks. Paris just may not have a H bag for me because of my luck here in the states. Then I will just have to turn to Coco won't I? 
Thank you Mindi. Your words make me feel better. Etoupe I would love to see a page of the coloring book if you have time! I will take mod shots for sure next week!
Pup and Dharma I am following your advice and going without the pearls! Thank you for checking them out in person dharma!!
Pup, thank you for the photo! Absolute perfection and you're right. The logo can't even be seen!!! 
I enjoy this cafe very much 
I would like to do it in person!!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Thank you for all of the love ladies!
> I will be having "birthday" month!!!
> I will admit I was absolutely shocked that my SA even commented about the possibility of purchase and shipment without me being in the store. And now I feel a bit uncomfortable that I've been so giddy and open about it.
> Maybe that will pass when Mr Bleu arrives!
> In any case, H can make  a person  feel over the moon or a bit sad sometimes. And that stinks. Paris just may not have a H bag for me because of my luck here in the states. Then I will just have to turn to Coco won't I?
> Thank you Mindi. Your words make me feel better. Etoupe I would love to see a page of the coloring book if you have time! I will take mod shots for sure next week!
> Pup and Dharma I am following your advice and going without the pearls! Thank you for checking them out in person dharma!!
> Pup, thank you for the photo! Absolute perfection and you're right. The logo can't even be seen!!!
> I enjoy this cafe very much
> I would like to do it in person!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279645




Don't you dare feel uncomfortable in the slightest. There's no reason. Hermes rules are made to be broken. 

The twillies are fabulous on it. Absolute perfection. You are smart not to count on Paris. It's hit or miss. And you are right that if you don't buy an Hermes bag there is plenty else to buy in Paris. 

Enjoy and happy birthday month!


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Don't you dare feel uncomfortable in the slightest. There's no reason. Hermes rules are made to be broken.
> 
> The twillies are fabulous on it. Absolute perfection. You are smart not to count on Paris. It's hit or miss. And you are right that if you don't buy an Hermes bag there is plenty else to buy in Paris.
> 
> Enjoy and happy birthday month!




Thanks PP!!!! [emoji259][emoji259][emoji259][emoji259][emoji259]
It is a beautiful day!!


----------



## Mindi B

Freckles, you have to tell me if and how you manage to enforce your birthday month.  I have been advocating for this brilliant concept for YEARS--The "Month of Mindi"--and my DH isn't having it.


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> Thank you for all of the love ladies!
> I will be having "birthday" month!!!
> I will admit I was absolutely shocked that my SA even commented about the possibility of purchase and shipment without me being in the store. And now I feel a bit uncomfortable that I've been so giddy and open about it.
> Maybe that will pass when Mr Bleu arrives!
> In any case, H can make  a person  feel over the moon or a bit sad sometimes. And that stinks. Paris just may not have a H bag for me because of my luck here in the states. Then I will just have to turn to Coco won't I?
> Thank you Mindi. Your words make me feel better. Etoupe I would love to see a page of the coloring book if you have time! I will take mod shots for sure next week!
> Pup and Dharma I am following your advice and going without the pearls! Thank you for checking them out in person dharma!!
> Pup, thank you for the photo! Absolute perfection and you're right. The logo can't even be seen!!!
> I enjoy this cafe very much
> I would like to do it in person!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279645



Beautiful! Love the twillies! 
I agree with PbP. Absolutely do not feel bad. I think it's wonderful how you got Mr Bleu. 

PbP, love your Chanel flats. Are they comfortable? I agree these are sturdier than the pearl ones. I would also worry about the pearl falling off. I saw pic of new espadrilles on the Chanel thread I think. That is gorgeous too.


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> Freckles, you have to tell me if and how you manage to enforce your birthday month.  I have been advocating for this brilliant concept for YEARS--The "Month of Mindi"--and my DH isn't having it.




Mindi I am howling!!! 
I'm not sure my DH enjoys it very much... I try to ignore his negativity [emoji12]
Birthday week is probably more acceptable [emoji23]


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> Thank you for all of the love ladies!
> I will be having "birthday" month!!!
> I will admit I was absolutely shocked that my SA even commented about the possibility of purchase and shipment without me being in the store. And now I feel a bit uncomfortable that I've been so giddy and open about it.
> Maybe that will pass when Mr Bleu arrives!
> In any case, H can make  a person  feel over the moon or a bit sad sometimes. And that stinks. Paris just may not have a H bag for me because of my luck here in the states. Then I will just have to turn to Coco won't I?
> Thank you Mindi. Your words make me feel better. Etoupe I would love to see a page of the coloring book if you have time! I will take mod shots for sure next week!
> Pup and Dharma I am following your advice and going without the pearls! Thank you for checking them out in person dharma!!
> Pup, thank you for the photo! Absolute perfection and you're right. The logo can't even be seen!!!
> I enjoy this cafe very much
> I would like to do it in person!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279645



Congrats Freckles!

I understand what you mean, so many members on the forum have different experiences with H. It sounds like you've found a wonderful SA and SM and that makes all the difference. I love my store but people have complained about it so it's as unpredictable as the weather I think. 

I hope you love the bag, Bleu Nuit is stunning. Such a chic navy and will be perfect on you!!


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Congrats Freckles!
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what you mean, so many members on the forum have different experiences with H. It sounds like you've found a wonderful SA and SM and that makes all the difference. I love my store but people have complained about it so it's as unpredictable as the weather I think.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you love the bag, Bleu Nuit is stunning. Such a chic navy and will be perfect on you!!




Thank you MrsO!
I hope you are enjoying the weekend and not working!!!


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Beautiful! Love the twillies!
> 
> I agree with PbP. Absolutely do not feel bad. I think it's wonderful how you got Mr Bleu.
> 
> 
> 
> PbP, love your Chanel flats. Are they comfortable? I agree these are sturdier than the pearl ones. I would also worry about the pearl falling off. I saw pic of new espadrilles on the Chanel thread I think. That is gorgeous too.




Yes, they are comfortable. I do have a problem with the heels slipping so I put pads at the back of most of my shoes. They are from foot petals. 

For inexpensive ballet flat's that are super comfortable I like London sole which is called French sole in Europe. They are not the same as French sole New York. The European ones are the ones that Diana and now the Middletons wear. They are super confortable. Unfortunately their US site was down for a year and now is not well stocked. I'm thinking of taking the train to London to stock up when I am in Paris in April. I have tried repeat to but they don't wear well at all.


----------



## scarf1

Freckles1 said:


> Thank you for all of the love ladies!
> I will be having "birthday" month!!!
> I will admit I was absolutely shocked that my SA even commented about the possibility of purchase and shipment without me being in the store. And now I feel a bit uncomfortable that I've been so giddy and open about it.
> Maybe that will pass when Mr Bleu arrives!
> In any case, H can make  a person  feel over the moon or a bit sad sometimes. And that stinks. Paris just may not have a H bag for me because of my luck here in the states. Then I will just have to turn to Coco won't I?
> Thank you Mindi. Your words make me feel better. Etoupe I would love to see a page of the coloring book if you have time! I will take mod shots for sure next week!
> Pup and Dharma I am following your advice and going without the pearls! Thank you for checking them out in person dharma!!
> Pup, thank you for the photo! Absolute perfection and you're right. The logo can't even be seen!!!
> I enjoy this cafe very much
> I would like to do it in person!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279645


Hope you don't mind me stopping by... But your bag and the twillys are so beautiful!
Congratulations! And happy birthday!


----------



## Pirula

scarf1 said:


> lol!:lolots::lolots::lolots:




[emoji3]. While I have you, I promised you a pic of my mother's (sadly now mine) charm bracelet.  Here it is!


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Freckles this might help. I agree that the pearls are pretty but I worry about durability. There are my classic flats. The close up that the SA sent you accentuates the logo,. When they are on your feet it's hardly noticeable.
> 
> View attachment 3279641




These are great.  The logo and the bow was too much.  But the subtle logo and the bow works!  They're lovely.  How high is the heel?  I can't tell from either photo.  It doesn't look flat flat?


----------



## scarf1

Pirula said:


> [emoji3]. While I have you, I promised you a pic of my mother's (sadly now mine) charm bracelet.  Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 3280023


Thanks for sharing! I love how every person has a unique collection. I hope you wear it occasionally and think of your mom.

Here is mine: my favorite charm is one of the first I got- the British phone box. It has a door that opens and there is a tiny phone inside.


----------



## Keren16

Pirula said:


> [emoji3]. While I have you, I promised you a pic of my mother's (sadly now mine) charm bracelet.  Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 3280023




Your charm bracelet is beautiful[emoji178]
It's a memory of your mother and she lives now through you.
That is how I feel about things my mother gave or I inherited
My father too
Enjoy their brilliance[emoji93][emoji93]


----------



## Pirula

scarf1 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I love how every person has a unique collection. I hope you wear it occasionally and think of your mom.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine: my favorite charm is one of the first I got- the British phone box. It has a door that opens and there is a tiny phone inside.




That's lovely.

Yes, I wear it quite a bit.  Jingle jangling.  Haha!  It's very festive!


----------



## EmileH

Pirula said:


> These are great.  The logo and the bow was too much.  But the subtle logo and the bow works!  They're lovely.  How high is the heel?  I can't tell from either photo.  It doesn't look flat flat?




They are basically flat. There is 1/4 inch heel.


----------



## EmileH

Scarf1 and Pirula I love your charm bracelets. Mine is not so vintage but here it is


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Scarf1 and Pirula I love your charm bracelets. Mine is not so vintage but here it is
> 
> View attachment 3280086




Pretty!

Love the pretzel!!


----------



## EmileH

Pirula said:


> Pretty!




Thank you.

On the topic of the flats I'm thinking of getting these manolos. They look kind of Chanel like but don't have logos. I'm wearing flats more often these days and the pointed toe ones sometimes look a bit dressier. These are not too pointed.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Scarf1 and Pirula I love your charm bracelets. Mine is not so vintage but here it is
> 
> View attachment 3280086


Pretty!  Love the Tiffany box!
Somewhere I have a silver bracelet from pre-teen/ teenage days...

Mine is actually a mix of old and new- the oldest charms from the 80s, the newest charm was a gift from DH at Xmas.

Be careful with your Eiffel Tower. It was one of my first charms but broke off at the top. I still have it, but no link at the top.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you.
> 
> On the topic of the flats I'm thinking of getting these manolos. They look kind of Chanel like but don't have logos. I'm wearing flats more often these days and the pointed toe ones sometimes look a bit dressier. These are not too pointed.
> 
> View attachment 3280090




They're nice!
Look comfortable.  That is important
(I wear my Manolo's a lot)
You will enjoy these if you get
As a side, I've valued your replies & suggestions to my comments
They give me direction[emoji106][emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Pretty!  Love the Tiffany box!
> Somewhere I have a silver bracelet from pre-teen/ teenage days...
> 
> Mine is actually a mix of old and new- the oldest charms from the 80s, the newest charm was a gift from DH at Xmas.
> 
> Be careful with your Eiffel Tower. It was one of my first charms but broke off at the top. I still have it, but no link at the top.




Thanks scarf1. Yes the Eifel tower stabs me in the wrist quite often and I won't wear the bracelet with anything delicate like a csgm. 



Keren16 said:


> They're nice!
> Look comfortable.  That is important
> (I wear my Manolo's a lot)
> You will enjoy these if you get
> As a side, I've valued your replies & suggestions to my comments
> They give me direction[emoji106][emoji4][emoji106]




You are so kind. Thanks for your advice on these manolos. I'm thinking I might get them to bring to Paris. I'm hoping for a coupon promotion soon. They seem to come once a month or so from Neimans.


----------



## Freckles1

Ladies I love your charm bracelets!!!
My sweet mother had one and I need to go find it in her safe deposit box. In fact, I need to look through all of her jewelry. She passed away almost 6 years ago and I have not once gotten in that box. It's time ;(


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies I love your charm bracelets!!!
> My sweet mother had one and I need to go find it in her safe deposit box. In fact, I need to look through all of her jewelry. She passed away almost 6 years ago and I have not once gotten in that box. It's time ;(




Oh freckles please do. They will have such special memories for you plus the vintage pieces are so beautiful.


----------



## Pirula

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies I love your charm bracelets!!!
> My sweet mother had one and I need to go find it in her safe deposit box. In fact, I need to look through all of her jewelry. She passed away almost 6 years ago and I have not once gotten in that box. It's time ;(




My empathy Freckles.  It was 11 years for me.  But now I can wear her things with joy and no sadness.  I always get comments/compliments because things like this are just not made anymore or at least not the same.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!!

Freckles, you brought me Navy blue luck. I just returned home with my first Jige in Indigo swift and I am so excited!! I have passed on several and actually have a need for a not too dressy clutch in a few weeks and mentioned this to my SA and there it was! 

I am working a bit this weekend but not a ton. I went to exchange a scarf that DH got me and got a Bougainvillea Bastia and then the Jige. Cough, cough um not exactly the even exchange I had planned [emoji6]

I love everyone's charm bracelets. I love anything miniature but have never collected any. I would go crazy and do not need something new to collect!  

I haven't bought ballet flats in a few years so I don't have any to suggest. I wore Lanvin for years but I am hard on shoes and they didn't hold up well to my abuse. I wear a lot of sneakers now and creeper soled shoes and as unattractive as they are Dansko clogs for work. I can stand for days in them but they are not exactly chic. 

I will post photos of my new goodies in the morning daylight. it's too dark now.

BTW, since we're talking birthday weeks and months- you guys think I can swing a birthday year? it is a big one [emoji57]


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!!
> 
> Freckles, you brought me Navy blue luck. I just returned home with my first Jige in Indigo swift and I am so excited!! I have passed on several and actually have a need for a not too dressy clutch in a few weeks and mentioned this to my SA and there it was!
> 
> I am working a bit this weekend but not a ton. I went to exchange a scarf that DH got me and got a Bougainvillea Bastia and then the Jige. Cough, cough um not exactly the even exchange I had planned [emoji6]
> 
> I love everyone's charm bracelets. I love anything miniature but have never collected any. I would go crazy and do not need something new to collect!
> 
> I haven't bought ballet flats in a few years so I don't have any to suggest. I wore Lanvin for years but I am hard on shoes and they didn't hold up well to my abuse. I wear a lot of sneakers now and creeper soled shoes and as unattractive as they are Dansko clogs for work. I can stand for days in them but they are not exactly chic.
> 
> I will post photos of my new goodies in the morning daylight. it's too dark now.
> 
> BTW, since we're talking birthday weeks and months- you guys think I can swing a birthday year? it is a big one [emoji57]




Yippee!!!! I LOVE navy!!! I made the mistake of not purchasing a vintage navy Jige MrsO. I am so happy a navy Jige sang to you!!!
You should absolute have a birthday year. Why not? You work your tail off [emoji12]

Ladies, thank you for the support. I had a dream about my mom the other night and I could hear her but I couldn't see her. It was awful. 
I am starting to see and recognize a lot of my mom in my sweet children. There is nothing more precious. 
What is everyone up to  this evening?
I made Emeri's Bolognese sauce and my family is licking the sauce pan!!! Love that man! His lasagna is fantastic too!! I am drinking too much wine and feeling fat and sassy!!! Cheers friends!!


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh freckles please do. They will have such special memories for you plus the vintage pieces are so beautiful.







Pirula said:


> My empathy Freckles.  It was 11 years for me.  But now I can wear her things with joy and no sadness.  I always get comments/compliments because things like this are just not made anymore or at least not the same.




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Cordeliere

Freckles1 said:


> Thank you for all of the love ladies!
> I will be having "birthday" month!!!
> I will admit I was absolutely shocked that my SA even commented about the possibility of purchase and shipment without me being in the store. And now I feel a bit uncomfortable that I've been so giddy and open about it.
> Maybe that will pass when Mr Bleu arrives!
> In any case, H can make  a person  feel over the moon or a bit sad sometimes. And that stinks. Paris just may not have a H bag for me because of my luck here in the states. Then I will just have to turn to Coco won't I?
> Thank you Mindi. Your words make me feel better. Etoupe I would love to see a page of the coloring book if you have time! I will take mod shots for sure next week!
> Pup and Dharma I am following your advice and going without the pearls! Thank you for checking them out in person dharma!!
> Pup, thank you for the photo! Absolute perfection and you're right. The logo can't even be seen!!!
> I enjoy this cafe very much
> I would like to do it in person!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279645




Beautiful with the twillies.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pirula said:


> [emoji3]. While I have you, I promised you a pic of my mother's (sadly now mine) charm bracelet.  Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 3280023



What is the slender charm with the red stones in the lower right of the picture?


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I love how every person has a unique collection. I hope you wear it occasionally and think of your mom.
> 
> Here is mine: my favorite charm is one of the first I got- the British phone box. It has a door that opens and there is a tiny phone inside.



Your palm tree and dolphin make me wonder if you bought charms on family vacations.  I can understand your love for the phone booth.   The door and phone are adorable.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Your palm tree and dolphin make me wonder if you bought charms on family vacations.  I can understand your love for the phone booth.   The door and phone are adorable.


The palm tree was a gift from DH. It represents my love of Hawaii.  Some of the other charms were in fact bought while on vacation. The phone booth in London, the Koala, boomerang and Sydney opera house on separate trips to Australia. The dolphin and turtle on separate Hawaii trips...

Now I try to buy a scarf !


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Scarf1 and Pirula I love your charm bracelets. Mine is not so vintage but here it is
> 
> View attachment 3280086



What is the story behind your bracelet?  Your choices are certainly diverse.


----------



## Pirula

Cordeliere said:


> What is the slender charm with the red stones in the lower right of the picture?




A Roman Catholic censer for using incense during Mass.  It's from The Vatican.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pirula said:


> A Roman Catholic censer for using incense during Mass.  It's from The Vatican.



What a breath-taking story.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> The palm tree was a gift from DH. It represents my love of Hawaii.  Some of the other charms were in fact bought while on vacation. The phone booth in London, the Koala, boomerang and Sydney opera house on separate trips to Australia. The dolphin and turtle on separate Hawaii trips...
> 
> Now I try to buy a scarf !



Did you start your bracelet as a child or as an adult?

I have one that I developed in Junior High and High School.  It is currently  in a wall mount jewelry box that I lost the key for during our cross country move.  If it were not such a hassle to get out, I would share a pic  Mine is silver and I no longer wear silver.  

Are charm bracelets fashionable again?


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Did you start your bracelet as a child or as an adult?
> 
> I have one that I developed in Junior High and High School.  It is currently  in a wall mount jewelry box that I lost the key for during our cross country move.  If it were not such a hassle to get out, I would share a pic  Mine is silver and I no longer wear silver.
> 
> Are charm bracelets fashionable again?


I started this gold charm bracelet as an adult.  I do have a silver bracelet that I collected charms from pre-teen through high school. That one is put away as I don't wear silver these days,


----------



## meridian

Freckles1 said:


> Thank you for all of the love ladies!
> I will be having "birthday" month!!!
> I will admit I was absolutely shocked that my SA even commented about the possibility of purchase and shipment without me being in the store. And now I feel a bit uncomfortable that I've been so giddy and open about it.
> Maybe that will pass when Mr Bleu arrives!
> In any case, H can make  a person  feel over the moon or a bit sad sometimes. And that stinks. Paris just may not have a H bag for me because of my luck here in the states. Then I will just have to turn to Coco won't I?
> Thank you Mindi. Your words make me feel better. Etoupe I would love to see a page of the coloring book if you have time! I will take mod shots for sure next week!
> Pup and Dharma I am following your advice and going without the pearls! Thank you for checking them out in person dharma!!
> Pup, thank you for the photo! Absolute perfection and you're right. The logo can't even be seen!!!
> I enjoy this cafe very much
> I would like to do it in person!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279645



I love this color but I love it that much more with the twillies you chose!!  Great choice!  Congratulations on a beautiful new bag!!


----------



## meridian

I have always wanted a charm bracelet and never had one. That's not true actually. I had a cheap thin one when I was younger with maybe 3 charms and I didn't keep collecting. Now I wish I had. I could have transferred the charms to a nicer sturdier bracelet as an adult. You all are making me want to start another one &#128522;


----------



## Freckles1

meridian said:


> I love this color but I love it that much more with the twillies you chose!!  Great choice!  Congratulations on a beautiful new bag!!




Thank you so much meridian!!!
I hope you are having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Keren16

meridian said:


> I have always wanted a charm bracelet and never had one. That's not true actually. I had a cheap thin one when I was younger with maybe 3 charms and I didn't keep collecting. Now I wish I had. I could have transferred the charms to a nicer sturdier bracelet as an adult. You all are making me want to start another one [emoji4]




I went to a jeweler & asked to have the charms removed from my mother's bracelet so I could just wear the band.  Thought it would be more contemporary.  He suggested I think about it before I did anything. 
I don't want to admit what I did [emoji22]


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> What is the story behind your bracelet?  Your choices are certainly diverse.




Mine are the Eiffel Tower, two chihuahuas including one in a handbag, a pineapple for Maui, champagne for kir royals, a teapot for high tea, a 5th avenue sign because my dear in laws owned a store on 5th avenue years ago, a London black taxi, a pretzel for my home of Philadelphia, an xxxooo heart from DH because that's how we message each other, a shoe and a convertible- all things I like. I think that's all. Most were presents from DH. 

I don't have any jewelry from my mother but I have my aunt and God mother's wedding band. And my dear mother in law gave me the pearls and mink stole that her husband gave her the day my husband was born. She turns 90 in May!


----------



## Kyokei

Hello everyone! I haven't been on in a while because I have a lot going on but thought I'd stop by now that I have a bit of downtime and say hello. How has everyone been?


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes, they are comfortable. I do have a problem with the heels slipping so I put pads at the back of most of my shoes. They are from foot petals.
> 
> For inexpensive ballet flat's that are super comfortable I like London sole which is called French sole in Europe. They are not the same as French sole New York. The European ones are the ones that Diana and now the Middletons wear. They are super confortable. Unfortunately their US site was down for a year and now is not well stocked. I'm thinking of taking the train to London to stock up when I am in Paris in April. I have tried repeat to but they don't wear well at all.



Thanks for the info, PbP. I'll look into London sole. I also need to use pads for my pumps but not for flats. I brought Prada flats  last summer and they are comfortable. Here's a pic from my archive.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Mine are the Eiffel Tower, two chihuahuas including one in a handbag, a pineapple for Maui, champagne for kir royals, a teapot for high tea, a 5th avenue sign because my dear in laws owned a store on 5th avenue years ago, a London black taxi, a pretzel for my home of Philadelphia, an xxxooo heart from DH because that's how we message each other, a shoe and a convertible- all things I like. I think that's all. Most were presents from DH.
> 
> I don't have any jewelry from my mother but I have my aunt and God mother's wedding band. And my dear mother in law gave me the pearls and mink stole that her husband gave her the day my husband was born. She turns 90 in May!



The pretzel made me smile.  

I have my great grandmothers wedding ring.  It fit perfectly without being sized.


----------



## andee

https://www.tieks.com/

tieks are a fabulous ballet style flat that feels like a sneaker/tennis shoe. Great for walking.
Great for traveling as they roll up and amazing colors

I heard about them from a famous fashionista.

I size up one size.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Thanks for the info, PbP. I'll look into London sole. I also need to use pads for my pumps but not for flats. I brought Prada flats  last summer and they are comfortable. Here's a pic from my archive.




For some reason I have always found Prada to be uncomfortable. I'm not sure what it is about them. Stiffness? And I have one with a block heel that is shaped in a funny way that makes my fall on curbs, steps etc. not good. 

I took the plunge on roger vivier last year. They look dowdy in photos but are actually quite graceful. As Mai tai clearly already knew. And they are super comfy. Especially the suede.


----------



## Moirai

Good morning Cafe! 

Ladies, nice pics of your charm bracelets and their stories. I don't own one but it does remind me of the set of gold bangles given to me by my mom on my wedding day. Each has a different design.

PbP, I've never seen Roger Vivier IRL. I have to admit I'm not a fan of the buckle but good to hear they're comfortable. I love the story of your charms. The pretzel made me smile.

Andee, thanks for recommendations on tieks. I see they have many different colors and free shipping and return. Will have to check these out.

MrsO, I would love to see your Jige. How do you plan to use it? For evenings out?

Kyokei, hope things are starting to calm down for you.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Good morning Cafe!
> 
> Ladies, nice pics of your charm bracelets and their stories. I don't own one but it does remind me of the set of gold bangles given to me by my mom on my wedding day. Each has a different design.
> 
> PbP, I've never seen Roger Vivier IRL. I have to admit I'm not a fan of the buckle but good to hear they're comfortable. I love the story of your charms. The pretzel made me smile.
> 
> Andee, thanks for recommendations on tieks. I see they have many different colors and free shipping and return. Will have to check these out.
> 
> MrsO, I would love to see your Jige. How do you plan to use it? For evenings out?
> 
> Kyokei, hope things are starting to calm down for you.




Oh the bangles sound so wonderful and unique. 

If you really want to smile at pretzels ladies, next time you are in Philadelphia go to the reading terminal market where the Amish women bake pretzels fresh and serve them warm and brushed with butter. When you aren't on a low carb low fat diet. But totally worth it.

DH, although he prefers 4 inch pointed toe pumps like all men, doesn't mind the roger viviers. He does have fun asking when the pilgrims arrive when I wear them. 

Another vote to see the jige Mrs O . I have never looked inside one. How is the capacity?


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh the bangles sound so wonderful and unique.
> 
> If you really want to smile at pretzels ladies, next time you are in Philadelphia go to the reading terminal market where the Amish women bake pretzels fresh and serve them warm and brushed with butter. When you aren't on a low carb low fat diet. But totally worth it.
> 
> DH, although he prefers 4 inch pointed toe pumps like all men, doesn't mind the roger viviers. He does have fun asking when the pilgrims arrive when I wear them.
> 
> Another vote to see the jige Mrs O . I have never looked inside one. How is the capacity?



Thanks, PbP.

My mouth is watering! I'm going to make a note of this place. I love pretzels. 

There's something about those shoes. I think they look classy and yet the buckle always catches my eye. I guess that's the point. Your DH has a great sense of humor. Thanks for my first laugh of the day


----------



## MSO13

Morning Cafe! 

I slept in and feel great but I do have a new to me product recommendation for under eye circles. Mine are hereditary and blue gray so I tried the new color correction version of YSL Touché Eclat in #2 Abricot and it's like a magic eraser for my eyes. It completely neutralized the color and then I just needed a touch of my regular concealer. There's three correcting versions and I highly recommend checking them. One of those spontaneous Sephora buys that worked out!

So here's my Jige in Indigo Swift with my Bougainvillea Bastia (my little V day gift from DH) and also a photo showing what the bag holds. It's got my compact LV wallet, Calvi, Bastia, iPhone 6+ and a lip balm. I can also fit my key fob but won't jam my whole key pouch in there. It holds quite a bit.  

Moirai, I will use it for a dinner I'm going to where I'll wear a skinny pant/jacket outfit with my studded boots but I don't have a lot of glamorous evenings so I think it's going to be pretty casual for me. I'm going to take it today to go look at a Maxfield Parrish painting to get inspiration for an upcoming project after running a few errands. I'm wearing a comfy sweater dress, Adidas, the bandana and a jean jacket. I'll try to get a mod shot if I can!


----------



## Freckles1

andee said:


> https://www.tieks.com/
> 
> tieks are a fabulous ballet style flat that feels like a sneaker/tennis shoe. Great for walking.
> Great for traveling as they roll up and amazing colors
> 
> I heard about them from a famous fashionista.
> 
> I size up one size.




Andee you are a mind reader!!!
I have a good pal who was wearing red Tieks  the other day and I have been eyeing them online ever since!!!  My gf said to size up too!! I may have to take the plunge on a pair these! Not a bad price tag either


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning Cafe!
> 
> I slept in and feel great but I do have a new to me product recommendation for under eye circles. Mine are hereditary and blue gray so I tried the new color correction version of YSL Touché Eclat in #2 Abricot and it's like a magic eraser for my eyes. It completely neutralized the color and then I just needed a touch of my regular concealer. There's three correcting versions and I highly recommend checking them. One of those spontaneous Sephora buys that worked out!
> 
> So here's my Jige in Indigo Swift with my Bougainvillea Bastia (my little V day gift from DH) and also a photo showing what the bag holds. It's got my compact LV wallet, Calvi, Bastia, iPhone 6+ and a lip balm. I can also fit my key fob but won't jam my whole key pouch in there. It holds quite a bit.
> 
> Moirai, I will use it for a dinner I'm going to where I'll wear a skinny pant/jacket outfit with my studded boots but I don't have a lot of glamorous evenings so I think it's going to be pretty casual for me. I'm going to take it today to go look at a Maxfield Parrish painting to get inspiration for an upcoming project after running a few errands. I'm wearing a comfy sweater dress, Adidas, the bandana and a jean jacket. I'll try to get a mod shot if I can!
> 
> View attachment 3280750
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280751




Thanks for the photos Mrs Owen. It's quite nice.


----------



## Cordeliere

Weighing in on the ballet flats options, I have a pair of Manolo Blahnik that I like.  To my eyes, they are more stylish than a lot of ballet flats because of the skins.  They are comfortable in the toes and heels.  They could use a little more padding in the soles, but I think that is true for many ballet flats.  I guess a cobbler could fix that.

Could someone tell my why the pic loaded in a rotated position?  Sorry for the large size.  Next time I will know to save as smaller file.


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning Cafe!
> 
> I slept in and feel great but I do have a new to me product recommendation for under eye circles. Mine are hereditary and blue gray so I tried the new color correction version of YSL Touché Eclat in #2 Abricot and it's like a magic eraser for my eyes. It completely neutralized the color and then I just needed a touch of my regular concealer. There's three correcting versions and I highly recommend checking them. One of those spontaneous Sephora buys that worked out!
> 
> So here's my Jige in Indigo Swift with my Bougainvillea Bastia (my little V day gift from DH) and also a photo showing what the bag holds. It's got my compact LV wallet, Calvi, Bastia, iPhone 6+ and a lip balm. I can also fit my key fob but won't jam my whole key pouch in there. It holds quite a bit.
> 
> Moirai, I will use it for a dinner I'm going to where I'll wear a skinny pant/jacket outfit with my studded boots but I don't have a lot of glamorous evenings so I think it's going to be pretty casual for me. I'm going to take it today to go look at a Maxfield Parrish painting to get inspiration for an upcoming project after running a few errands. I'm wearing a comfy sweater dress, Adidas, the bandana and a jean jacket. I'll try to get a mod shot if I can!
> 
> View attachment 3280750
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280751




MrsO the Jige looks fantastic and holds a nice amount of wares!!!
I would love to see a mod pic. You outfit of the day sounds fantastic. I'm so bored with my wardrobe right now. I think part of it is the weather. Very confusing. 
This last Thursday I wore a long silk slip dress and blazer with My LV desert boots ( think Renee  Russo in The Thomas Crown Affair). Other than Thursday I have felt like a frump. Gotta get it back together!!
You're going to have a fun day!


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Weighing in on the ballet flats options, I have a pair of Manolo Blahnik that I like.  To my eyes, they are more stylish than a lot of ballet flats because of the skins.  They are comfortable in the toes and heels.  They could use a little more padding in the soles, but I think that is true for many ballet flats.  I guess a cobbler could fix that.
> 
> Could someone tell my why the pic loaded in a rotated position?  Sorry for the large size.  Next time I will know to save as smaller file.




Oh thank you, these are lovely. 

Manolos are always so pretty on. I love the kitten heels too.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh the bangles sound so wonderful and unique.
> 
> If you really want to smile at pretzels ladies, next time you are in Philadelphia go to the reading terminal market where the Amish women bake pretzels fresh and serve them warm and brushed with butter. When you aren't on a low carb low fat diet. But totally worth it.
> 
> DH, although he prefers 4 inch pointed toe pumps like all men, doesn't mind the roger viviers. He does have fun asking when the pilgrims arrive when I wear them.
> 
> Another vote to see the jige Mrs O . I have never looked inside one. How is the capacity?



I absolutely love Redding Terminal Market. There is so much fantastic food there.


----------



## Moirai

Ok, ladies, you are killing me and my wallet today!

MrsO, LOVE your jige. It holds quite a bit. I am in need of a clutch now. The outfit sounds lovely. Yes- mod pic please. I need a new concealer so will check out YSL. I actually used it many years ago and loved it.

Cordeliere, nice Manolos and nice tiles too.

Freckles, I know what you mean with the weird weather. But I'm sure you look good no matter what.



MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning Cafe!
> 
> I slept in and feel great but I do have a new to me product recommendation for under eye circles. Mine are hereditary and blue gray so I tried the new color correction version of YSL Touché Eclat in #2 Abricot and it's like a magic eraser for my eyes. It completely neutralized the color and then I just needed a touch of my regular concealer. There's three correcting versions and I highly recommend checking them. One of those spontaneous Sephora buys that worked out!
> 
> So here's my Jige in Indigo Swift with my Bougainvillea Bastia (my little V day gift from DH) and also a photo showing what the bag holds. It's got my compact LV wallet, Calvi, Bastia, iPhone 6+ and a lip balm. I can also fit my key fob but won't jam my whole key pouch in there. It holds quite a bit.
> 
> Moirai, I will use it for a dinner I'm going to where I'll wear a skinny pant/jacket outfit with my studded boots but I don't have a lot of glamorous evenings so I think it's going to be pretty casual for me. I'm going to take it today to go look at a Maxfield Parrish painting to get inspiration for an upcoming project after running a few errands. I'm wearing a comfy sweater dress, Adidas, the bandana and a jean jacket. I'll try to get a mod shot if I can!
> View attachment 3280750
> 
> View attachment 3280751





Cordeliere said:


> Weighing in on the ballet flats options, I have a pair of Manolo Blahnik that I like.  To my eyes, they are more stylish than a lot of ballet flats because of the skins.  They are comfortable in the toes and heels.  They could use a little more padding in the soles, but I think that is true for many ballet flats.  I guess a cobbler could fix that.
> 
> Could someone tell my why the pic loaded in a rotated position?  Sorry for the large size.  Next time I will know to save as smaller file.





Freckles1 said:


> MrsO the Jige looks fantastic and holds a nice amount of wares!!!
> I would love to see a mod pic. You outfit of the day sounds fantastic. I'm so bored with my wardrobe right now. I think part of it is the weather. Very confusing.
> This last Thursday I wore a long silk slip dress and blazer with My LV desert boots ( think Renee  Russo in The Thomas Crown Affair). Other than Thursday I have felt like a frump. Gotta get it back together!!
> You're going to have a fun day!


----------



## MSO13

Here's a quick mod shot:


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> Here's a quick mod shot:
> 
> View attachment 3280828



Fabulous,MrsO! Lovely pop of color of your scarf. Jige is a nice size.


----------



## Keren16

MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning Cafe!
> 
> I slept in and feel great but I do have a new to me product recommendation for under eye circles. Mine are hereditary and blue gray so I tried the new color correction version of YSL Touché Eclat in #2 Abricot and it's like a magic eraser for my eyes. It completely neutralized the color and then I just needed a touch of my regular concealer. There's three correcting versions and I highly recommend checking them. One of those spontaneous Sephora buys that worked out!
> 
> So here's my Jige in Indigo Swift with my Bougainvillea Bastia (my little V day gift from DH) and also a photo showing what the bag holds. It's got my compact LV wallet, Calvi, Bastia, iPhone 6+ and a lip balm. I can also fit my key fob but won't jam my whole key pouch in there. It holds quite a bit.
> 
> Moirai, I will use it for a dinner I'm going to where I'll wear a skinny pant/jacket outfit with my studded boots but I don't have a lot of glamorous evenings so I think it's going to be pretty casual for me. I'm going to take it today to go look at a Maxfield Parrish painting to get inspiration for an upcoming project after running a few errands. I'm wearing a comfy sweater dress, Adidas, the bandana and a jean jacket. I'll try to get a mod shot if I can!
> 
> View attachment 3280750
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280751




Thanks for the recommendation about the YSL Touché Eclat.  I've heard good things about it.  I have dark under eye circles also.
Your Jige is beautiful & the color you chose is great.  I've been attracted to dark blues lately as they are softer than black.  It seems to hold a good amount also.  
There is an elegance to the Jige


----------



## Keren16

MrsOwen3 said:


> Here's a quick mod shot:
> 
> View attachment 3280828




[emoji173]&#65039;
Great look
(I wear those colors also)


----------



## scarf1

andee said:


> https://www.tieks.com/
> 
> tieks are a fabulous ballet style flat that feels like a sneaker/tennis shoe. Great for walking.
> Great for traveling as they roll up and amazing colors
> 
> I heard about them from a famous fashionista.
> 
> I size up one size.


Those tieks  look interesting. Thanks for the size up tip. Think I will give them a try. Look like would be great for travel!


----------



## scarf1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Here's a quick mod shot:
> 
> View attachment 3280828


Very nice!


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Here's a quick mod shot:
> 
> View attachment 3280828




Fantastic MrsO!!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Here's a quick mod shot:
> 
> View attachment 3280828




Absolute perfection


----------



## Mindi B

MrsO, which Touche Eclat?  The "Radiant Touch"?  There appear to be several formulations for various purposes. . . .


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> MrsO, which Touche Eclat?  The "Radiant Touch"?  There appear to be several formulations for various purposes. . . .




sorry I can't link from my phone but it's the "Neutralizers" this is the one I got:


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh thank you, these are lovely. Manolos are always so pretty on. I love the kitten heels too.





Moirai said:


> Cordeliere, nice Manolos and nice tiles too.



Thank you.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning Cafe!
> View attachment 3280750
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280751



I am amazed had how much it holds.  

Your bandana is huge--great look.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, MrsO!  May have to check this out!


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> Weighing in on the ballet flats options, I have a pair of Manolo Blahnik that I like.  To my eyes, they are more stylish than a lot of ballet flats because of the skins.  They are comfortable in the toes and heels.  They could use a little more padding in the soles, but I think that is true for many ballet flats.  I guess a cobbler could fix that.
> 
> Could someone tell my why the pic loaded in a rotated position?  Sorry for the large size.  Next time I will know to save as smaller file.



These are gorgeous! The photo shows the right way on my screen fyi...


----------



## MSO13

Moirai said:


> Fabulous,MrsO! Lovely pop of color of your scarf. Jige is a nice size.





Keren16 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation about the YSL Touché Eclat.  I've heard good things about it.  I have dark under eye circles also.
> Your Jige is beautiful & the color you chose is great.  I've been attracted to dark blues lately as they are softer than black.  It seems to hold a good amount also.
> There is an elegance to the Jige





Keren16 said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;
> Great look
> (I wear those colors also)





scarf1 said:


> Very nice!





Freckles1 said:


> Fantastic MrsO!!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Absolute perfection



Thanks so much everyone! It was perfect for carrying the essentials today, do you believe it also held my Celine soft sunglass case with the rest of the stuff? 

I hope everyone had a great Sunday, it was supposed to rain but instead it was mildly sunny so I took a walk around a sculpture garden. 

The weather is bizarre here too but it was at least it was nice.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, MrsO!  May have to check this out!



I was pretty surprised at how well it worked, I'm usually underwhelmed by products specifically for under eye circles as nothing seems to improve mine even when I get enough sleep!


----------



## Mindi B

My issue is that I have all of the problems listed--I need all three neutralizer colors.  Layered.  Or a paper bag.  I may go with the paper bag over the head.


----------



## dharma

Freckles1 said:


> MrsO the Jige looks fantastic and holds a nice amount of wares!!!
> I would love to see a mod pic. You outfit of the day sounds fantastic. I'm so bored with my wardrobe right now. I think part of it is the weather. Very confusing.
> This last Thursday I wore a long silk slip dress and blazer with My LV desert boots ( think Renee  Russo in The Thomas Crown Affair). Other than Thursday I have felt like a frump. Gotta get it back together!!
> You're going to have a fun day!





Cordeliere said:


> Weighing in on the ballet flats options, I have a pair of Manolo Blahnik that I like.  To my eyes, they are more stylish than a lot of ballet flats because of the skins.  They are comfortable in the toes and heels.  They could use a little more padding in the soles, but I think that is true for many ballet flats.  I guess a cobbler could fix that.
> 
> Could someone tell my why the pic loaded in a rotated position?  Sorry for the large size.  Next time I will know to save as smaller file.





MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning Cafe!
> 
> I slept in and feel great but I do have a new to me product recommendation for under eye circles. Mine are hereditary and blue gray so I tried the new color correction version of YSL Touché Eclat in #2 Abricot and it's like a magic eraser for my eyes. It completely neutralized the color and then I just needed a touch of my regular concealer. There's three correcting versions and I highly recommend checking them. One of those spontaneous Sephora buys that worked out!
> 
> So here's my Jige in Indigo Swift with my Bougainvillea Bastia (my little V day gift from DH) and also a photo showing what the bag holds. It's got my compact LV wallet, Calvi, Bastia, iPhone 6+ and a lip balm. I can also fit my key fob but won't jam my whole key pouch in there. It holds quite a bit.
> 
> Moirai, I will use it for a dinner I'm going to where I'll wear a skinny pant/jacket outfit with my studded boots but I don't have a lot of glamorous evenings so I think it's going to be pretty casual for me. I'm going to take it today to go look at a Maxfield Parrish painting to get inspiration for an upcoming project after running a few errands. I'm wearing a comfy sweater dress, Adidas, the bandana and a jean jacket. I'll try to get a mod shot if I can!
> 
> View attachment 3280750
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280751



Happy Sunday cafe! 
Freckles, I totally get the bored with the wardrobe thing......this time of year is always a bit weird. Yesterday was gorgeous and I think I got the outfit right temperature wise but today it keeps shifting and I'm uninspired. As in "lululemon with baggy Marant sweatshirt" all day uninspired,  feel like I should be kicked out of the fashion club

MrsO, congrats on the beautiful Jige! What a wonderful hubby. Once my DH bought me a silver bracelet that didn't work out and I exchanged it for an antique diamond ring. Happy wife! You look great in your outfit! I have been debating between the small navy bandana or just the navy bandana twilly for a wrist piece. I'm thinking the 55 will offer me more options but tied on the wrist, I'll look like I have a bad sprain. So I keep up this perpetual debate, which is what happens when I have to make a choice. I usually end up choosing "none" just so it will end! I love that you you look at paintings for inspiration, I often do the same. I've been kind of down so I made a trip to the city to have a wonderful dinner with friends and stare at the Igon Schiele pieces at the Neue. I feel so much better just knowing such beauty exists.

Cordeliere, I love those flats! MB is extremely comfortable for my feet. I skipped the entire Louboutin phase and kept up with my beloved MBlahnik because I can't stand stand foot pain and his shoes manage to make my "not so pretty" feet feel pretty and comfortable always.

I am currently sipping a lovely rose by whispering angel. I highly recommend it. It was not my intention to drink tonight but once I took out the cheese, well, it was obvious. I'm hoping it won't give me a headache. Eagerly awaiting Downton Abbey, I'm obsessed! especially since it's the last season. I can't believe there are only two more episodes. I'm going into mourning! Even though the general story is played out, I just adore the wardrobe and sets. 

I hope everyone has a lovely start to their week!

Xo


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> My issue is that I have all of the problems listed--I need all three neutralizer colors.  Layered.  Or a paper bag.  I may go with the paper bag over the head.



 although, I doubt you need a bag Mindi! I prefer to think that it is more European to be a natural beauty, flaws and all


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks so much everyone! It was perfect for carrying the essentials today, do you believe it also held my Celine soft sunglass case with the rest of the stuff?



It has the magical quality of being larger on the inside than it is on the outside.


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning Cafe!
> 
> I slept in and feel great but I do have a new to me product recommendation for under eye circles. Mine are hereditary and blue gray so I tried the new color correction version of YSL Touché Eclat in #2 Abricot and it's like a magic eraser for my eyes. It completely neutralized the color and then I just needed a touch of my regular concealer. There's three correcting versions and I highly recommend checking them. One of those spontaneous Sephora buys that worked out!
> 
> So here's my Jige in Indigo Swift with my Bougainvillea Bastia (my little V day gift from DH) and also a photo showing what the bag holds. It's got my compact LV wallet, Calvi, Bastia, iPhone 6+ and a lip balm. I can also fit my key fob but won't jam my whole key pouch in there. It holds quite a bit.
> 
> Moirai, I will use it for a dinner I'm going to where I'll wear a skinny pant/jacket outfit with my studded boots but I don't have a lot of glamorous evenings so I think it's going to be pretty casual for me. I'm going to take it today to go look at a Maxfield Parrish painting to get inspiration for an upcoming project after running a few errands. I'm wearing a comfy sweater dress, Adidas, the bandana and a jean jacket. I'll try to get a mod shot if I can!
> 
> View attachment 3280750
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280751





MrsOwen3 said:


> Here's a quick mod shot:
> 
> View attachment 3280828



Quick hello cafe friends! 

*Mrs O*, I love your Jige, what a great find, and suits you perfectly! Wonderful ensemble, too! Kind of sad I passed on the sister to your red Eperon d"Or. I contemplated the navy, but thought it too similar in coloring to our 140 navy Peuple de Vent. Your Jige pic with contents is so helpful, I had no idea it could hold so much!

*dharma*, I'm also a huge Downton Abbey fan! Agree, will be in mourning when it ends!  I love when they film the groundsthose gorgeous old trees with the huge canopies!  Hope you're feeling a bit better. I agree, beautiful art is so uplifting!


----------



## MSO13

etoile de mer said:


> Quick hello cafe friends!
> 
> *Mrs O*, I love your Jige, what a great find, and suits you perfectly! Wonderful ensemble, too! Kind of sad I passed on the sister to your red Eperon d"Or. I contemplated the navy, but thought it too similar in coloring to our 140 navy Peuple de Vent. Your Jige pic with contents is so helpful, I had no idea it could hold so much!
> 
> *dharma*, I'm also a huge Downton Abbey fan! Agree, will be in mourning when it ends!  I love when they film the groundsthose gorgeous old trees with the huge canopies!  Hope you're feeling a bit better. I agree, beautiful art is so uplifting!



Hi Etoile!

I also considered the navy but you're right, it's duplicative to the PdV navy. I'm glad I went for the red, it gets so many compliments and is still under the radar. I like the graphic border of this one, its more like a traditional bandana. I had no idea the Jige would hold so much either. Every time I've been shown one, I just put my phone and little wallet in it and thought that would be it but like most H items, it's well designed and expands gently to hold just enough!

I hope you're doing well!


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Happy Sunday cafe!
> Freckles, I totally get the bored with the wardrobe thing......this time of year is always a bit weird. Yesterday was gorgeous and I think I got the outfit right temperature wise but today it keeps shifting and I'm uninspired. As in "lululemon with baggy Marant sweatshirt" all day uninspired,  feel like I should be kicked out of the fashion club
> 
> MrsO, congrats on the beautiful Jige! What a wonderful hubby. Once my DH bought me a silver bracelet that didn't work out and I exchanged it for an antique diamond ring. Happy wife! You look great in your outfit! I have been debating between the small navy bandana or just the navy bandana twilly for a wrist piece. I'm thinking the 55 will offer me more options but tied on the wrist, I'll look like I have a bad sprain. So I keep up this perpetual debate, which is what happens when I have to make a choice. I usually end up choosing "none" just so it will end! I love that you you look at paintings for inspiration, I often do the same. I've been kind of down so I made a trip to the city to have a wonderful dinner with friends and stare at the Igon Schiele pieces at the Neue. I feel so much better just knowing such beauty exists.
> 
> Cordeliere, I love those flats! MB is extremely comfortable for my feet. I skipped the entire Louboutin phase and kept up with my beloved MBlahnik because I can't stand stand foot pain and his shoes manage to make my "not so pretty" feet feel pretty and comfortable always.
> 
> I am currently sipping a lovely rose by whispering angel. I highly recommend it. It was not my intention to drink tonight but once I took out the cheese, well, it was obvious. I'm hoping it won't give me a headache. Eagerly awaiting Downton Abbey, I'm obsessed! especially since it's the last season. I can't believe there are only two more episodes. I'm going into mourning! Even though the general story is played out, I just adore the wardrobe and sets.
> 
> I hope everyone has a lovely start to their week!
> 
> Xo



Hi Dharma,

I feel recharged after my afternoon and I hope you do too! I have so many projects looming and wasn't feeling super creative but now I've got some things brewing. I've gotten some very cool clients and they're challenging me so there's a little bit of anxiety and growing pains but mostly I'm excited. 

I debated the bandana twilly and have the smaller size in turquoise from last round and red Eperon D'Or in both sizes from this season. I love them. They are so under the radar though funny story, I was debating what to wear for a job at a new client's studio where all sorts of young fashion types work and no less than 3 ladies on the project were wearing red bandanas at their necks. I'm glad I went for my Tyger shawl instead. And the shoe of the day was Stan Smiths, literally on every foot including the guys. The wrist would be a cool twist, layered with bracelets I think the twilly would be the best size for that. 

Enjoy your relaxing evening xo


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> Cordeliere, I love those flats! MB is extremely comfortable for my feet. I skipped the entire Louboutin phase and kept up with my beloved MBlahnik because I can't stand stand foot pain and his shoes manage to make my "not so pretty" feet feel pretty and comfortable always.





MrsOwen3 said:


> And the shoe of the day was Stan Smiths, literally on every foot including the guys.




Dharma   When I put those shoes on, I feel like they elevate my look from sleppy  to polished, no matter how bad my hair is or any other  fashion flaw of the day.

MrsOwen3   I am intrigued by the Stan Smiths which I saw on the link you provided.  I have been wearing the same white Reeboks since the early eighties when leather first hit.   For a while they were the equivalent of mom jeans when low waist jeans were in style.  But a lot of my retro choices are suddenly chic again.  But I would like a replacement for the Reeboks and the Stan Smiths look like a candidate.  Thanks for bringing them to my attention.


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> Eagerly awaiting Downton Abbey, I'm obsessed! especially since it's the last season. I can't believe there are only two more episodes. I'm going into mourning! Even though the general story is played out, I just adore the wardrobe and sets.





etoile de mer said:


> *dharma*, I'm also a huge Downton Abbey fan! Agree, will be in mourning when it ends!  I love when they film the groundsthose gorgeous old trees with the huge canopies!



I feel traumatized at the thought of the end of the season.   At the end, I plan to make the donation to PBS to get the whole series.  Doesn't make sense to do it and be missing the last year.   

I am one of those people who mentally lives in the future and spends no time thinking about what I did yesterday.  The big bonus of that is I forget the plots to shows I have seen.  I can see them again and it is a whole new experience for me.    So I can at least look forward to re-experiencing the whole series with none of those pesky season breaks.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> I feel traumatized at the thought of the end of the season.   At the end, I plan to make the donation to PBS to get the whole series.  Doesn't make sense to do it and be missing the last year.
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of those people who mentally lives in the future and spends no time thinking about what I did yesterday.  The big bonus of that is I forget the plots to shows I have seen.  I can see them again and it is a whole new experience for me.    So I can at least look forward to re-experiencing the whole series with none of those pesky season breaks.




Oh yes I can rewatch good movies and television a thousand times. Including downton abbey. I bought a season pass in iTunes so I have seen the end. I won't ruin it. I'm currently making my way through the last season for a second time. I don't want it to be over.


----------



## scarf1

Hi ladies!
Another downton fan here!   
Just got home from a wonderful performance of Swan Lake.. I don't own any "ballet" scarves, so I decided a chiffony mousseline would have to do


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Another downton fan here!
> 
> Just got home from a wonderful performance of Swan Lake.. I don't own any "ballet" scarves, so I decided a chiffony mousseline would have to do




That's so beautiful! Love swan lake too. Hope you had fun.


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Etoile!
> 
> I also considered the navy but you're right, it's duplicative to the PdV navy. I'm glad I went for the red, it gets so many compliments and is still under the radar. I like the graphic border of this one, its more like a traditional bandana. I had no idea the Jige would hold so much either. Every time I've been shown one, I just put my phone and little wallet in it and thought that would be it but like most H items, it's well designed and expands gently to hold just enough!
> 
> I hope you're doing well!



Well, the red is gorgeous! So much prettier and more vivid in person. It looks so much more muted on H.com. I wish we could trust the online store pics more!  And darn you,  now I could see a Jige in my future. I'd previously thought it would not work for me!


----------



## etoile de mer

Cordeliere said:


> I feel traumatized at the thought of the end of the season.   At the end, I plan to make the donation to PBS to get the whole series.  Doesn't make sense to do it and be missing the last year.
> 
> I am one of those people who mentally lives in the future and spends no time thinking about what I did yesterday.  The big bonus of that is I forget the plots to shows I have seen.  I can see them again and it is a whole new experience for me.    So I can at least look forward to re-experiencing the whole series with none of those pesky season breaks.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh yes I can rewatch good movies and television a thousand times. Including downton abbey. I bought a season pass in iTunes so I have seen the end. I won't ruin it. I'm currently making my way through the last season for a second time. I don't want it to be over.



We've been watching it on iTunes from the beginning. Love having the whole series, and look forward to watching it again, too! Will be fun to see the change in clothing styles, and how the characters have developed. Even though iTunes gave us access to all the remaining episodes, we've only been watching one per week, because I know I'll be too sad when it's over!


----------



## EmileH

etoile de mer said:


> We've been watching it on iTunes from the beginning. Love having the whole series, and look forward to watching it again, too! Will be fun to see the change in clothing styles, and how the characters have developed. Even though iTunes gave us access to all the remaining episodes, we've only been watching one per week, because I know I'll be too sad when it's over!




You are so good! I binged.


----------



## etoile de mer

scarf1 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Another downton fan here!
> Just got home from a wonderful performance of Swan Lake.. I don't own any "ballet" scarves, so I decided a chiffony mousseline would have to do



An ethereal mousseline is perfect for the Ballet! Swan Lake is my favorite ballet, so gorgeous!


----------



## etoile de mer

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are so good! I binged.



I admit it took extra restraint on my part! :robot:


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Another downton fan here!
> Just got home from a wonderful performance of Swan Lake.. I don't own any "ballet" scarves, so I decided a chiffony mousseline would have to do



That is the prettiest mousseline I have ever seen.  Love the colors.  Yum.


----------



## etoupebirkin

scarf1 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Another downton fan here!
> Just got home from a wonderful performance of Swan Lake.. I don't own any "ballet" scarves, so I decided a chiffony mousseline would have to do



We are scarf twins. You are inspiring me to wear mine.


----------



## scarf1

*Etoile, ( love your avatar pic), cordeliere and etoupeB*

Thanks for all your comments.  EtoupeB- you should definitely get yours out and wear it!


----------



## Freckles1

Ladies I cried at least 3x last night during DA
Oh Mary makes  me MAD!! I love Tom. What a precious precious man 
Happy Monday!!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies I cried at least 3x last night during DA
> Oh Mary makes  me MAD!! I love Tom. What a precious precious man
> Happy Monday!!!




This season is full of tears happy and sad. Love Tom!


----------



## scarf1

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies I cried at least 3x last night during DA
> Oh Mary makes  me MAD!! I love Tom. What a precious precious man
> Happy Monday!!!


Ooh, don't tell more, I will watch on replay either tonight or tomorrow. FYI my DH can't stand mary.


----------



## etoile de mer

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies I cried at least 3x last night during DA
> Oh Mary makes  me MAD!! I love Tom. What a precious precious man
> Happy Monday!!!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> This season is full of tears happy and sad. Love Tom!





scarf1 said:


> Ooh, don't tell more, I will watch on replay either tonight or tomorrow. FYI my DH can't stand mary.



Cried, too! Love Tom, too! Mary is a pill! Okay, *scarf1*, will wait to debrief any more until tomorrow!


----------



## EmileH

etoile de mer said:


> Cried, too! Love Tom, too! Mary is a pill! Okay, *scarf1*, will wait to debrief any more until tomorrow!




Mary is a lesson in learning to love people who are imperfect. You take the good with the bad. Admittedly she reaches extremes at times.


----------



## etoile de mer

For fans of Julian Fellowes, here's an article regarding his upcoming projects!
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/04/business/media/new-julian-fellowes-project-belgravia-treads-new-digital-ground.html?_r=0


----------



## Freckles1

etoile de mer said:


> Cried, too! Love Tom, too! Mary is a pill! Okay, *scarf1*, will wait to debrief any more until tomorrow!




Love it!! The debrief!!!! With wine!!


----------



## etoile de mer

freckles1 said:


> love it!! The debrief!!!! With wine!!



 

Geesh&#8230;technical difficulties getting this smile to post!


----------



## dharma

No spoilers, Etoile, promise!  but it was so great, I loved this episode.  I feel like I'm the only person that really likes Mary!  haha, perhaps that means I'm a B***ch too! It repeats in my market on Wednesday and Thursday and I usually watch it again.  So obsessed!!!!! DH just rolls his eyes and pretends he's into it.

MrsO, nice to hear the touche eclat works for you. I'll try it next time I'm at Sephora.  I love the new reformulated Touche eclat foundation.  I used the old one too but never loved it,  just patiently used up the bottle which took a very long time. The new one combined with the blur serum is amazing.  I only use a dab here and there to get rid of ruddiness but it blends in beautifully.  I just placed a pre order with Barneys for some skin care, if anyone needs to stock up, now is the time. I find their beauty week to be the best around.  The travel case is actually very nice and the samples are huge with a few full size items. I would recommend calling them now instead of doing it online during the promotion because they sell out quickly and the SA's give you tons of extras.

Has anyone tried Charlotte Tilbury products?

Today was fun, I went to a huge suburban grocery store. I know that sounds dull but we are used to shopping on a daily basis in the city at Whole Foods. It's been stressful lately because if I'm working and DH doesn't feel well enough to go, my evenings are not relaxing at all.   Chatted with my sister the entire time on my headset, which always makes me feel like a loon talking to myself in public. Tomorrow is even more exciting, I need tires.

Have a great evening!!!


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> No spoilers, Etoile, promise!  but it was so great, I loved this episode.  I feel like I'm the only person that really likes Mary!  haha, perhaps that means I'm a B***ch too! It repeats in my market on Wednesday and Thursday and I usually watch it again.  So obsessed!!!!! DH just rolls his eyes and pretends he's into it.
> 
> MrsO, nice to hear the touche eclat works for you. I'll try it next time I'm at Sephora.  I love the new reformulated Touche eclat foundation.  I used the old one too but never loved it,  just patiently used up the bottle which took a very long time. The new one combined with the blur serum is amazing.  I only use a dab here and there to get rid of ruddiness but it blends in beautifully.  I just placed a pre order with Barneys for some skin care, if anyone needs to stock up, now is the time. I find their beauty week to be the best around.  The travel case is actually very nice and the samples are huge with a few full size items. I would recommend calling them now instead of doing it online during the promotion because they sell out quickly and the SA's give you tons of extras.
> 
> Has anyone tried Charlotte Tilbury products?
> 
> Today was fun, I went to a huge suburban grocery store. I know that sounds dull but we are used to shopping on a daily basis in the city at Whole Foods. It's been stressful lately because if I'm working and DH doesn't feel well enough to go, my evenings are not relaxing at all.   Chatted with my sister the entire time on my headset, which always makes me feel like a loon talking to myself in public. Tomorrow is even more exciting, I need tires.
> 
> Have a great evening!!!




You are so funny. Grocery shopping fun?

I like Mary! I like them all. How could you not? Even Thomas.


----------



## chaneljewel

Another Downton groupie!   I can't believe this is the last season&#55357;&#56869;&#55357;&#56869;&#55357;&#56873;.  I'm completely obsessed as I dvr each show and watch it over and over so I don't miss a thing.   So sad that it's going to be over soon.   NO!!


----------



## scarf1

PBP- hope you like the savanna dance, and we will be twins again!


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> PBP- hope you like the savanna dance, and we will be twins again!




Oh how lovely on you!


----------



## scarf1

Thanks, PBP.  
Don't find Mary very sympathetic. The last few episodes I have started feel a bit sorry for Thomas...


----------



## etoile de mer

dharma said:


> No spoilers, Etoile, promise!  but it was so great, I loved this episode.  I feel like I'm the only person that really likes Mary!  haha, perhaps that means I'm a B***ch too! It repeats in my market on Wednesday and Thursday and I usually watch it again.  So obsessed!!!!! DH just rolls his eyes and pretends he's into it.
> 
> MrsO, nice to hear the touche eclat works for you. I'll try it next time I'm at Sephora.  I love the new reformulated Touche eclat foundation.  I used the old one too but never loved it,  just patiently used up the bottle which took a very long time. The new one combined with the blur serum is amazing.  I only use a dab here and there to get rid of ruddiness but it blends in beautifully.  I just placed a pre order with Barneys for some skin care, if anyone needs to stock up, now is the time. I find their beauty week to be the best around.  The travel case is actually very nice and the samples are huge with a few full size items. I would recommend calling them now instead of doing it online during the promotion because they sell out quickly and the SA's give you tons of extras.
> 
> Has anyone tried Charlotte Tilbury products?
> 
> Today was fun, I went to a huge suburban grocery store. I know that sounds dull but we are used to shopping on a daily basis in the city at Whole Foods. It's been stressful lately because if I'm working and DH doesn't feel well enough to go, my evenings are not relaxing at all.   Chatted with my sister the entire time on my headset, which always makes me feel like a loon talking to myself in public. Tomorrow is even more exciting, I need tires.
> 
> Have a great evening!!!



New tires, now that is exciting!  Sometimes I just crave boring days at home, organizing and cleaning! Hope things settle down soon, and hope your DH feels better soon, too.


----------



## chaneljewel

scarf1 said:


> PBP- hope you like the savanna dance, and we will be twins again!



Beautiful!

For those who are looking for flats...AGL are SO comfortable!  I love them.  I have Chanel, Choo, and MB and must say AGLs are my favorite.


----------



## etoile de mer

chaneljewel said:


> Another Downton groupie!   I can't believe this is the last season&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;.  I'm completely obsessed as I dvr each show and watch it over and over so I don't miss a thing.   So sad that it's going to be over soon.   NO!!



If my DH utters a word while it's on, we have to stop and go back! I don't want to miss a thing! See my link, previous page. At least we have some new projects by Julian Fellowes to look forward to.


----------



## etoile de mer

scarf1 said:


> PBP- hope you like the savanna dance, and we will be twins again!



That looks great on you! Perfect with your hair color!


----------



## EmileH

chaneljewel said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> For those who are looking for flats...AGL are SO comfortable!  I love them.  I have Chanel, Choo, and MB and must say AGLs are my favorite.




Ok I'm clueless AGL?


----------



## EmileH

chaneljewel said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> For those who are looking for flats...AGL are SO comfortable!  I love them.  I have Chanel, Choo, and MB and must say AGLs are my favorite.




Oh I found them, thanks!


----------



## chaneljewel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh I found them, thanks!



A few styles are put on sale during Nordstrom's semi annual sale but you have to be quick to get your size.  A SA at Nordstrom told me about them and after the first pair, I was sold.


----------



## Freckles1

chaneljewel said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> For those who are looking for flats...AGL are SO comfortable!  I love them.  I have Chanel, Choo, and MB and must say AGLs are my favorite.




AGL's are what I wore all over Italy!!! Fantastic!!


----------



## Freckles1

dharma said:


> No spoilers, Etoile, promise!  but it was so great, I loved this episode.  I feel like I'm the only person that really likes Mary!  haha, perhaps that means I'm a B***ch too! It repeats in my market on Wednesday and Thursday and I usually watch it again.  So obsessed!!!!! DH just rolls his eyes and pretends he's into it.
> 
> MrsO, nice to hear the touche eclat works for you. I'll try it next time I'm at Sephora.  I love the new reformulated Touche eclat foundation.  I used the old one too but never loved it,  just patiently used up the bottle which took a very long time. The new one combined with the blur serum is amazing.  I only use a dab here and there to get rid of ruddiness but it blends in beautifully.  I just placed a pre order with Barneys for some skin care, if anyone needs to stock up, now is the time. I find their beauty week to be the best around.  The travel case is actually very nice and the samples are huge with a few full size items. I would recommend calling them now instead of doing it online during the promotion because they sell out quickly and the SA's give you tons of extras.
> 
> Has anyone tried Charlotte Tilbury products?
> 
> Today was fun, I went to a huge suburban grocery store. I know that sounds dull but we are used to shopping on a daily basis in the city at Whole Foods. It's been stressful lately because if I'm working and DH doesn't feel well enough to go, my evenings are not relaxing at all.   Chatted with my sister the entire time on my headset, which always makes me feel like a loon talking to myself in public. Tomorrow is even more exciting, I need tires.
> 
> Have a great evening!!!




I am howling Dharma!!! New tires!!
I've never used a headset while in the telephone. And I'm pretty sure I would look like a moron bc I wouldn't know how to use it. I would probably be talking waaay too loudly!! Haha 
I hope your DH feels better soon 
I usually like Mary. But man she made me mad!!


----------



## Jadeite

MrsOwen3 said:


> I was pretty surprised at how well it worked, I'm usually underwhelmed by products specifically for under eye circles as nothing seems to improve mine even when I get enough sleep!







Mindi B said:


> My issue is that I have all of the problems listed--I need all three neutralizer colors.  Layered.  Or a paper bag.  I may go with the paper bag over the head.




The touché eclat doesn't work well as a neutralizer for me, maybe due to my skin tone. It actually makes my eye area look grey. Sometime by midday it also brings out the wrinkles and lines around my eyes.


----------



## Mindi B

AGL fans, I am usually a US 7.5, but an EU 38. . . . Size suggestions?


----------



## mistikat

Jadeite said:


> The touché eclat doesn't work well as a neutralizer for me, maybe due to my skin tone. It actually makes my eye area look grey. Sometime by midday it also brings out the wrinkles and lines around my eyes.



It's meant as a highlighter, not a concealer, which may be why. I've recently tried and liked Trish McEvoy's Instant Eye Lift, which she recommends putting on in a downward triangle under the eye. I'm really impressed with how it goes on, and doesn't crease at all. It's similar in texture to Touche Eclat, but doesn't perform the same way.


----------



## Jadeite

Freckles1 said:


> I am howling Dharma!!! New tires!!
> I've never used a headset while in the telephone. And I'm pretty sure I would look like a moron bc I wouldn't know how to use it. I would probably be talking waaay too loudly!! Haha




Oh. U mean u don't have those flashy bling studded jewel encrusted fluffy squirrel tailed headsets in your part of the world? Surprised Karl whathisname did not come up with a headset version of his monster doll. Or whatever that troll is called.


----------



## Jadeite

Mistikat do you prefer the instant eye lift or the touché eclat in terms of performance ?


----------



## mistikat

Jadeite said:


> Mistikat do you prefer the instant eye lift or the touché eclat in terms of performance ?



Instant Eye Lift. I only use Touche Eclat as a highlighter; its properties really don't lend themselves well (for me at least) to any kind of concealing.


----------



## MSO13

Jadeite said:


> The touché eclat doesn't work well as a neutralizer for me, maybe due to my skin tone. It actually makes my eye area look grey. Sometime by midday it also brings out the wrinkles and lines around my eyes.





mistikat said:


> It's meant as a highlighter, not a concealer, which may be why. I've recently tried and liked Trish McEvoy's Instant Eye Lift, which she recommends putting on in a downward triangle under the eye. I'm really impressed with how it goes on, and doesn't crease at all. It's similar in texture to Touche Eclat, but doesn't perform the same way.



I had the same experience with the highlighter Touche Eclat but this formula contains more color correcting pigments and is meant as a base layer to camouflage color, then I just put a little concealer on top. Like anything I'm sure it's all dependent on skin tone and texture. My concealer settles into my lines so I will check out the McEvoy product!


----------



## Jadeite

I have same problem with concealers too MrsO, is that they settle into my fine lines and then the lines are not so fine anymore. Same for foundation. Meh.


----------



## dharma

Freckles1 said:


> I am howling Dharma!!! New tires!!
> I've never used a headset while in the telephone. And I'm pretty sure I would look like a moron bc I wouldn't know how to use it. I would probably be talking waaay too loudly!! Haha
> I hope your DH feels better soon
> I usually like Mary. But man she made me mad!!





Jadeite said:


> Oh. U mean u don't have those flashy bling studded jewel encrusted fluffy squirrel tailed headsets in your part of the world? Surprised Karl whathisname did not come up with a headset version of his monster doll. Or whatever that troll is called.



 yes, that's what I was wearing in the grocery store actually " headset" may have been misleading, it was actually just my iPhone earbuds  freckles, I'm sure I could manage to mess up headset usage also!
Tires are done,  20 minutes, who knew it was so fast? Now that I've taken over so many of DH's duties, I'm thinking he's had it a little easy! Next week, oil change. Life just gets better.
Today I will do a little work for a job coming up and go to teacher/ parent report card conference. I'll take DD for sushi before the conference. She's a great student, I'm so proud of her.
Glad to hear that others like Mary. I think she's pretty awesome even if she can be a bit mean. Pocketbook, can you tell me if the last episode is double length? They have all been 50 minutes with the exception of the first and this past one, which were 70 or so. I'm hoping for at least 90 for the finale.


----------



## dharma

mistikat said:


> It's meant as a highlighter, not a concealer, which may be why. I've recently tried and liked Trish McEvoy's Instant Eye Lift, which she recommends putting on in a downward triangle under the eye. I'm really impressed with how it goes on, and doesn't crease at all. It's similar in texture to Touche Eclat, but doesn't perform the same way.





MrsOwen3 said:


> I had the same experience with the highlighter Touche Eclat but this formula contains more color correcting pigments and is meant as a base layer to camouflage color, then I just put a little concealer on top. Like anything I'm sure it's all dependent on skin tone and texture. My concealer settles into my lines so I will check out the McEvoy product!





Jadeite said:


> I have same problem with concealers too MrsO, is that they settle into my fine lines and then the lines are not so fine anymore. Same for foundation. Meh.



I've been using Cle de peau eye concealer for years. One stick lasts forever and it does a great job. Never got the hang of highlighters, I don't think I have the patience.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> yes, that's what I was wearing in the grocery store actually " headset" may have been misleading, it was actually just my iPhone earbuds  freckles, I'm sure I could manage to mess up headset usage also!
> 
> Tires are done,  20 minutes, who knew it was so fast? Now that I've taken over so many of DH's duties, I'm thinking he's had it a little easy! Next week, oil change. Life just gets better.
> 
> Today I will do a little work for a job coming up and go to teacher/ parent report card conference. I'll take DD for sushi before the conference. She's a great student, I'm so proud of her.
> 
> Glad to hear that others like Mary. I think she's pretty awesome even if she can be a bit mean. Pocketbook, can you tell me if the last episode is double length? They have all been 50 minutes with the exception of the first and this past one, which were 70 or so. I'm hoping for at least 90 for the finale.




Yes the last episode is longer. I think close to 90 minutes.


----------



## mistikat

dharma said:


> I've been using Cle de peau eye concealer for years. One stick lasts forever and it does a great job. Never got the hang of highlighters, I don't think I have the patience.



I love Cle de Peau concealer too. I think it can sometimes be a touch thick, though, so I'm glad to have found this thinner alternative.


----------



## Cordeliere

I had some travel drama yesterday.  DH and I were flying to San Diego so I could go to my dentist of 25 years for a crown.   I think that tops shopping or tires for a good time IMHO.

Gong through security, the closet like moving scanner flagged me for having something suspicious at my waist.   Trust me there is nothing suspicious there but a roll of fat.   The TSA agent launches into a soliloquy about the procedures she is going to use in patting me down.  After about a minute and a half, I interpret her to tell her &#8220;fine, just do what you are going to do and lets get on with it&#8221;.    I get patted and actually didn&#8217;t mind as I had a bunch of aching muscles and it was kind of soothing.   Then she swabs my hand.  And finds residue of explosives....  I hate it when that happens.

Then the next higher up woman grabs my stuff off the conveyor and inspects the contents of my luggage and swabbing the insides.  She swabs my shoes and phone.   And she finds evidence of explosives.   She then they pull a guy to replace the first loquacious patter and take me to a private room for the two-woman pat.  DH is amused and concerned.   He has my computer which they totally ignore.  Then they pat and swab some more and inspect the bottom of my feet and swab me some more. 

I can see the screen of their machine and there is certainly a large red spike on the graph.   They don&#8217;t know what to do so they call the supervisor.   He comes in and gets the report on all their procedures and ominously points to a paragraph in the manual.   I am thinking, don&#8217;t you guys know what to do without consulting a three ring binder.  He decides there is nothing else to be done and releases me.  He seemed disgusted that he had to deal with it and didn't know what to do.

Sadly, I know what causes the uproar.   Ladies, let me give you some advice.   Never handle oven cleaner before flying.   Our flight was at 6 pm.  About 10 hours earlier I had taken some oven racks outside and sprayed them with Easy Off.   I must have washed my hand at least 4 to 6 times in that 10 hours.   I was wearing my tennis shoes when I sprayed the Easy Off on the racks on the ground.   I think some spray also hit my ankle.   I had those same shoes on as we were heading out the door to the airport.  At the last second I decided to switch into loafers.   If I had still had on the tennis shoes with a faint overspray of Easy Off, I would probably be in Gitmo now.


----------



## Mindi B

WOW.  Cordeliere, you were far more tolerant than I think I would have been. Good heavens.  I had no idea oven cleaner would register as a danger.
I would love to say more, but it would be not be fit for the Cafe.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere- yikes!!!


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> I had some travel drama yesterday.  DH and I were flying to San Diego so I could go to my dentist of 25 years for a crown.   I think that tops shopping or tires for a good time IMHO.
> 
> Gong through security, the closet like moving scanner flagged me for having something suspicious at my waist.   Trust me there is nothing suspicious there but a roll of fat.   The TSA agent launches into a soliloquy about the procedures she is going to use in patting me down.  After about a minute and a half, I interpret her to tell her fine, just do what you are going to do and lets get on with it.    I get patted and actually didnt mind as I had a bunch of aching muscles and it was kind of soothing.   Then she swabs my hand.  And finds residue of explosives....  I hate it when that happens.
> 
> Then the next higher up woman grabs my stuff off the conveyor and inspects the contents of my luggage and swabbing the insides.  She swabs my shoes and phone.   And she finds evidence of explosives.   She then they pull a guy to replace the first loquacious patter and take me to a private room for the two-woman pat.  DH is amused and concerned.   He has my computer which they totally ignore.  Then they pat and swab some more and inspect the bottom of my feet and swab me some more.
> 
> I can see the screen of their machine and there is certainly a large red spike on the graph.   They dont know what to do so they call the supervisor.   He comes in and gets the report on all their procedures and ominously points to a paragraph in the manual.   I am thinking, dont you guys know what to do without consulting a three ring binder.  He decides there is nothing else to be done and releases me.  He seemed disgusted that he had to deal with it and didn't know what to do.
> 
> Sadly, I know what causes the uproar.   Ladies, let me give you some advice.   Never handle oven cleaner before flying.   Our flight was at 6 pm.  About 10 hours earlier I had taken some oven racks outside and sprayed them with Easy Off.   I must have washed my hand at least 4 to 6 times in that 10 hours.   I was wearing my tennis shoes when I sprayed the Easy Off on the racks on the ground.   I think some spray also hit my ankle.   I had those same shoes on as we were heading out the door to the airport.  At the last second I decided to switch into loafers.   If I had still had on the tennis shoes with a faint overspray of Easy Off, I would probably be in Gitmo now.




Omg!!!! How terrible for you. And how concerning. They didn't know what to do about it so they looked in a binder and then let you go? Geez... That doesn't inspire confidence. But poor you. I thought getting a crown was bad enough without all if that!!!


----------



## etoile de mer

Cordeliere said:


> I had some travel drama yesterday.  DH and I were flying to San Diego so I could go to my dentist of 25 years for a crown.   I think that tops shopping or tires for a good time IMHO.
> 
> Gong through security, the closet like moving scanner flagged me for having something suspicious at my waist.   Trust me there is nothing suspicious there but a roll of fat.   The TSA agent launches into a soliloquy about the procedures she is going to use in patting me down.  After about a minute and a half, I interpret her to tell her fine, just do what you are going to do and lets get on with it.    I get patted and actually didnt mind as I had a bunch of aching muscles and it was kind of soothing.   Then she swabs my hand.  And finds residue of explosives....  I hate it when that happens.
> 
> Then the next higher up woman grabs my stuff off the conveyor and inspects the contents of my luggage and swabbing the insides.  She swabs my shoes and phone.   And she finds evidence of explosives.   She then they pull a guy to replace the first loquacious patter and take me to a private room for the two-woman pat.  DH is amused and concerned.   He has my computer which they totally ignore.  Then they pat and swab some more and inspect the bottom of my feet and swab me some more.
> 
> I can see the screen of their machine and there is certainly a large red spike on the graph.   They dont know what to do so they call the supervisor.   He comes in and gets the report on all their procedures and ominously points to a paragraph in the manual.   I am thinking, dont you guys know what to do without consulting a three ring binder.  He decides there is nothing else to be done and releases me.  He seemed disgusted that he had to deal with it and didn't know what to do.
> 
> Sadly, I know what causes the uproar.   Ladies, let me give you some advice.   Never handle oven cleaner before flying.   Our flight was at 6 pm.  About 10 hours earlier I had taken some oven racks outside and sprayed them with Easy Off.   I must have washed my hand at least 4 to 6 times in that 10 hours.   I was wearing my tennis shoes when I sprayed the Easy Off on the racks on the ground.   I think some spray also hit my ankle.   I had those same shoes on as we were heading out the door to the airport.  At the last second I decided to switch into loafers.   If I had still had on the tennis shoes with a faint overspray of Easy Off, I would probably be in Gitmo now.



*Cordeliere*, So sorry, yikes, and so disturbing! So glad it all ended well. Hope the rest of your trip is uneventful! I think you may need a new cashmere shawl or mousseline to wrap yourself infor restorative purposes...


----------



## Freckles1

Cordeliere said:


> I had some travel drama yesterday.  DH and I were flying to San Diego so I could go to my dentist of 25 years for a crown.   I think that tops shopping or tires for a good time IMHO.
> 
> Gong through security, the closet like moving scanner flagged me for having something suspicious at my waist.   Trust me there is nothing suspicious there but a roll of fat.   The TSA agent launches into a soliloquy about the procedures she is going to use in patting me down.  After about a minute and a half, I interpret her to tell her fine, just do what you are going to do and lets get on with it.    I get patted and actually didnt mind as I had a bunch of aching muscles and it was kind of soothing.   Then she swabs my hand.  And finds residue of explosives....  I hate it when that happens.
> 
> Then the next higher up woman grabs my stuff off the conveyor and inspects the contents of my luggage and swabbing the insides.  She swabs my shoes and phone.   And she finds evidence of explosives.   She then they pull a guy to replace the first loquacious patter and take me to a private room for the two-woman pat.  DH is amused and concerned.   He has my computer which they totally ignore.  Then they pat and swab some more and inspect the bottom of my feet and swab me some more.
> 
> I can see the screen of their machine and there is certainly a large red spike on the graph.   They dont know what to do so they call the supervisor.   He comes in and gets the report on all their procedures and ominously points to a paragraph in the manual.   I am thinking, dont you guys know what to do without consulting a three ring binder.  He decides there is nothing else to be done and releases me.  He seemed disgusted that he had to deal with it and didn't know what to do.
> 
> Sadly, I know what causes the uproar.   Ladies, let me give you some advice.   Never handle oven cleaner before flying.   Our flight was at 6 pm.  About 10 hours earlier I had taken some oven racks outside and sprayed them with Easy Off.   I must have washed my hand at least 4 to 6 times in that 10 hours.   I was wearing my tennis shoes when I sprayed the Easy Off on the racks on the ground.   I think some spray also hit my ankle.   I had those same shoes on as we were heading out the door to the airport.  At the last second I decided to switch into loafers.   If I had still had on the tennis shoes with a faint overspray of Easy Off, I would probably be in Gitmo now.




I am howling!! Gitmo!!!
Now you are all going to know my true nature. I would bet big bucks the majority of TSA agents barely made it through high school. I'm talking low IQ and the fellas have chips on their shoulders because the police force turned them down!!!
Cordeliere your DH had the computer!! Don't they know that's where the bomb is? Idiots!! 
All of this being said, I'm sorry for your troubles and I hope your dental work went fine


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> AGL fans, I am usually a US 7.5, but an EU 38. . . . Size suggestions?







Jadeite said:


> Oh. U mean u don't have those flashy bling studded jewel encrusted fluffy squirrel tailed headsets in your part of the world? Surprised Karl whathisname did not come up with a headset version of his monster doll. Or whatever that troll is called.




Mindi I I feel like I went up half a size? I have the loafers and they are fantastic!
Jadeite I am now going to have to find a blinged out fluffy tailed headset so I can mortifying the 13yr old!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Ladies I received my beautify new scarf and gosh darn it it was the wrong size!!! I wanted the shawl!!! Miscommunication  stinks!!
Now he's looking for the shawl and I'm scared he's not finding it!!! Ach!!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Mindi B said:


> AGL fans, I am usually a US 7.5, but an EU 38. . . . Size suggestions?



I'm a 7.5 and wear that comfortably in AGLs.


----------



## chaneljewel

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies I received my beautify new scarf and gosh darn it it was the wrong size!!! I wanted the shawl!!! Miscommunication  stinks!!
> Now he's looking for the shawl and I'm scared he's not finding it!!! Ach!!!!



That stinks!   Hopefully your SA will find the right one.  Sorry.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> WOW.  Cordeliere, you were far more tolerant than I think I would have been. Good heavens.  I had no idea oven cleaner would register as a danger.
> I would love to say more, but it would be not be fit for the Cafe.





scarf1 said:


> Cordeliere- yikes!!!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Omg!!!! How terrible for you. And how concerning. They didn't know what to do about it so they looked in a binder and then let you go? Geez... That doesn't inspire confidence. But poor you. I thought getting a crown was bad enough without all if that!!!





etoile de mer said:


> *Cordeliere*, So sorry, yikes, and so disturbing! So glad it all ended well. Hope the rest of your trip is uneventful! I think you may need a new cashmere shawl or mousseline to wrap yourself infor restorative purposes...





Freckles1 said:


> I am howling!! Gitmo!!!
> Now you are all going to know my true nature. I would bet big bucks the majority of TSA agents barely made it through high school. I'm talking low IQ and the fellas have chips on their shoulders because the police force turned them down!!!
> Cordeliere your DH had the computer!! Don't they know that's where the bomb is? Idiots!!
> All of this being said, I'm sorry for your troubles and I hope your dental work went fine




I think it probably sounds worse than it was.  For once, we got to the airport really early and were in no danger of missing the plane.   Even through I am pretty forgetful, I was quite sure I had not handled any explosives and they could not pin that on me.  The poor TSA agents were uncomfortable having to do what they had to do.  I felt sorry for them.  I have been known to go ballistic on people that are in the wrong, so DH was nervous not knowing what I might say or do.  So all and all, I was the most mellow person in the whole event.   The biggest problem I had was stifling myself from making jokes or smart remarks.  Never a good idea to make terrorist jokes.

I like *etoile de mer*'s idea.  Yes I need something from Hermes for restorative purposes.   I must have been traumatized enough to deserve that.


----------



## Freckles1

chaneljewel said:


> That stinks!   Hopefully your SA will find the right one.  Sorry.




They're gone!!!! I'm dying!!!


----------



## dharma

Cordeliere said:


> I had some travel drama yesterday.  DH and I were flying to San Diego so I could go to my dentist of 25 years for a crown.   I think that tops shopping or tires for a good time IMHO.
> 
> Gong through security, the closet like moving scanner flagged me for having something suspicious at my waist.   Trust me there is nothing suspicious there but a roll of fat.   The TSA agent launches into a soliloquy about the procedures she is going to use in patting me down.  After about a minute and a half, I interpret her to tell her fine, just do what you are going to do and lets get on with it.    I get patted and actually didnt mind as I had a bunch of aching muscles and it was kind of soothing.   Then she swabs my hand.  And finds residue of explosives....  I hate it when that happens.
> 
> Then the next higher up woman grabs my stuff off the conveyor and inspects the contents of my luggage and swabbing the insides.  She swabs my shoes and phone.   And she finds evidence of explosives.   She then they pull a guy to replace the first loquacious patter and take me to a private room for the two-woman pat.  DH is amused and concerned.   He has my computer which they totally ignore.  Then they pat and swab some more and inspect the bottom of my feet and swab me some more.
> 
> I can see the screen of their machine and there is certainly a large red spike on the graph.   They dont know what to do so they call the supervisor.   He comes in and gets the report on all their procedures and ominously points to a paragraph in the manual.   I am thinking, dont you guys know what to do without consulting a three ring binder.  He decides there is nothing else to be done and releases me.  He seemed disgusted that he had to deal with it and didn't know what to do.
> 
> Sadly, I know what causes the uproar.   Ladies, let me give you some advice.   Never handle oven cleaner before flying.   Our flight was at 6 pm.  About 10 hours earlier I had taken some oven racks outside and sprayed them with Easy Off.   I must have washed my hand at least 4 to 6 times in that 10 hours.   I was wearing my tennis shoes when I sprayed the Easy Off on the racks on the ground.   I think some spray also hit my ankle.   I had those same shoes on as we were heading out the door to the airport.  At the last second I decided to switch into loafers.   If I had still had on the tennis shoes with a faint overspray of Easy Off, I would probably be in Gitmo now.



Oh my!! What a day! You sound as though you handled it very, very well. Making bomb jokes is definitely NOT the way to go in these cases! You've beat me at the fun game with your root canal  I hope you recover painlessly and quickly (and you deserve a present!) At least your oven is clean!


----------



## dharma

Freckles1 said:


> They're gone!!!! I'm dying!!!



Yikes, What shawl?!!?


----------



## Moirai

Hello ladies!

Cordeliere, what excitement you had! Hope you got yourself a stiff drink. Glad you were allowed to board your flight. Did TSA decide the residue wasn't truly explosives and therefore let you go, or did they figured you were not a threat?

Scarf1, beautiful scarves on you!

Mistikat, MrsO, and dharma - thanks for the recommendations on concealers and neutralizers. I'm in search of a new one to try. I used the original Touche eclat years ago and agree it's a highlighter and a nice one too for its intended purpose. 

Since we're on the subject of makeup, does anyone have recommendations for a facial serum? I'm finishing up Shiseido Ultimune and although it's has a nice texture and feels good on, I'm not sure it has improved my skin. I'm thinking of trying Lancome Genifique next.

Downton Abbey fans - I have not seen this show, sorry can't join in on the discussion. My two favorite period series are BBC series "Pride and Prejudice" and "North and South". Any similarity of DA to these?

Freckles, sorry to hear of the shawl mix-up. Which one is it?


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Cordeliere, what excitement you had! Hope you got yourself a stiff drink. Glad you were allowed to board your flight. Did TSA decide the residue wasn't truly explosives and therefore let you go, or did they figured you were not a threat?
> 
> 
> 
> Scarf1, beautiful scarves on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Mistikat, MrsO, and dharma - thanks for the recommendations on concealers and neutralizers. I'm in search of a new one to try. I used the original Touche eclat years ago and agree it's a highlighter and a nice one too for its intended purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> Since we're on the subject of makeup, does anyone have recommendations for a facial serum? I'm finishing up Shiseido Ultimune and although it's has a nice texture and feels good on, I'm not sure it has improved my skin. I'm thinking of trying Lancome Genifique next.
> 
> 
> 
> Downton Abbey fans - I have not seen this show, sorry can't join in on the discussion. My two favorite period series are BBC series "Pride and Prejudice" and "North and South". Any similarity of DA to these?
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles, sorry to hear of the shawl mix-up. Which one is it?




Yes. Absolutely. If you loved pride and prejudice or any Jane Austen you will love downton. I have that pride and prejudice series on DVDs too. 

Serums:  I use environ cequence. It's hard to find but well worth it.


----------



## chaneljewel

I'm so sorry freckles!


----------



## Freckles1

I've already sent the 90 back. I don't even remember the name!! It is a new design and the shawl is gone!!
I've now set my sights on this one


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3283172
> 
> I've already sent the 90 back. I don't even remember the name!! It is a new design and the shawl is gone!!
> I've now set my sights on this one
> View attachment 3283173



Freckles, the first one is Maites de la Foret. I don't remember ever seeing it as CSGM on H website. The second one is Au Portes du Palais. It's also lovely!


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. Absolutely. If you loved pride and prejudice or any Jane Austen you will love downton. I have that pride and prejudice series on DVDs too.
> 
> Serums:  I use environ cequence. It's hard to find but well worth it.



Thanks, PbP. I love P&P with Colin Firth. I also love the modern version with Matthew MacFadyen. If you haven't seen North and South with Richard Armitage, I highly recommend it. I'll check out DA. Will have to watch it without DH. He'll probably fall asleep. Thanks for the serum rec too.


----------



## Freckles1

Moirai said:


> Freckles, the first one is Maites de la Foret. I don't remember ever seeing it as CSGM on H website. The second one is Au Portes du Palais. It's also lovely!




Maybe it wasn't made in the CSGM? 
My SA only told me he couldn't find it in that size? Oh well
Au Portes du Palais is on its way to me!! I need a spring scarf!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Maybe it wasn't made in the CSGM?
> My SA only told me he couldn't find it in that size? Oh well
> Au Portes du Palais is on its way to me!! I need a spring scarf!!




No, the one you wanted was not made as a csgm. Only a 90 silk. Portes du Palais is beautiful too though.


----------



## Jadeite

Moirai, I've tried clarins, Lancôme genefique , skII, and a bunch of other Asian brands. My answer - Lancôme genifique.


----------



## Jadeite

Cordeliere, quite an OMG there. What would you have done if they tried to detain you? :o


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No, the one you wanted was not made as a csgm. Only a 90 silk. Portes du Palais is beautiful too though.




Thanks PP. that makes me feel better.


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Thanks PP. that makes me feel better.




It would make a great shawl though. Maybe they will make on in the fall? Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mindi B

Freckles1 said:


> Maybe it wasn't made in the CSGM?
> My SA only told me he couldn't find it in that size? Oh well
> Au Portes du Palais is on its way to me!! I need a spring scarf!!



I know your SA is a sweetheart, but he really should have known that. . . . All it takes is a quick look at the buy book.   to him!


----------



## scarf1

*Moirai*. I love PP with Firth as well.
Downton abbey is the name of the grand house( actually highclere castle in UK). Series starts around 1912 and this final season , it is now the late 1920s. It follows the lives of both the " upstairs" and "downstairs" set against the changes  of the times.

At any rate, I did watch episode 8 last night. Definitely a few teary moments. Poor Edith! Will she ever find happiness?

*Freckles* that Porte palais looks beautiful! Looking forward to seeing mod shots if you get it!


----------



## Cordeliere

Moirai said:


> Cordeliere, what excitement you had! Hope you got yourself a stiff drink. Glad you were allowed to board your flight. Did TSA decide the residue wasn't truly explosives and therefore let you go, or did they figured you were not a threat?



It felt like when they went to their cheat sheet binder of instructions, there was nothing else they could do so they gave up in disgust.   They thought nothing would come of a 4th pat down.   I certainly could have done a better job of inspecting the contents of my luggage, but they didn't think they could.  

As soon as we got through security, the first thing I saw was a restaurant/bar called the Green Iguana (aka an oasis in my mind).  Made a dive for it and ordered a margarita.  Hubby had one and took one to the gate. 



Jadeite said:


> Cordeliere, quite an OMG there. What would you have done if they tried to detain you? :o



I don't know.  I guess I would have left my dentist a message that I was not going to make the appointment.   It is the kind of thing that unfolds and you just see what is going to happen next and deal with it.  I guess because I knew I had not done anything wrong, I figured it would eventually all work out.



Freckles1 said:


> Maybe it wasn't made in the CSGM?
> My SA only told me he couldn't find it in that size?



I really hate it when something that I think exists turns out not to exist.   It is like a bait and switch from the universe.   Angst for no good purpose.   Sorry you experienced that .   Does Hermes come out with different sizes later?   Is there any hope?   Isn't it annoying that your SA didn't know.   Shame on him for this one.


----------



## EmileH

Oh my. I think the SA gets a pass on this. If I got mad at my SA for things like this..well I'd be constantly mad. Not worth it. Pray for a csgm reissue in the fall.


----------



## Freckles1

Thank you ladies for the support. To be fair to my sweet SA we were texting and I think we probably should've been speaking on the phone. Things always seem to get lost in translation when texting or emailing!!!
I did go back through the conversation and I wrote the word shawl.....  Oh well


----------



## EmileH

So ladies... I started cleaning my closet of stuff that I haven't used in like 10-15 years. And I found a website to sell it,.I decided when I made enough I would buy the Brazil bandhini. It arrived today. And the cool side benefit; I keep getting nice notes from people who are happy to have my old stuff. New tpf rule I guess.., you can't load a picture twice.  So if you want to see it and read DH's funny comment see the Grail scarf thread.


----------



## EmileH

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29883406


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So ladies... I started cleaning my closet of stuff that I haven't used in like 10-15 years. And I found a website to sell it,.I decided when I made enough I would buy the Brazil bandhini. It arrived today. And the cool side benefit; I keep getting nice notes from people who are happy to have my old stuff. New tpf rule I guess.., you can't load a picture twice.  So if you want to see it and read DH's funny comment see the Grail scarf thread.


Really? I have loaded same picture twice before...
Congrats on getting rid of stuff!


----------



## MSO13

Hi cafe,

I've been sooo busy but I feel like I should revisit Downton Abbey when I get some free time. I watched the first season and liked it but then didn't watch the rest. DH is not into it and I don't get a lot of solo tv time to binge except during my workouts but I tend to pick more "junk food" shows for that time. 

PP, I commented in the grail thread but congrats again. That's a special shawl and I'm quite sure it'll never see a Dead show! [emoji57]

I'm enjoying the contented feeling of not hunting anything at the moment. Staying super busy has helped and bonus, when I'm ready to shop in the Fall my hard work will make that all the more possible. It's almost a month with the Apple Watch and I've lost 8lbs and my jeans are loose. I'm going to go for my low goal weight and see where I can get to by the end of the year.  I'm working extra hard as I found out I'm going to be in a coffee table book and they're taking portraits at home. I have a few months to really work on my look. Dharma, we'll talk [emoji8]

Hello to everyone! I enjoy following the conversation when I can even if I can't post xo


----------



## andee

http://www.everythingjustso.net/2016/02/vigee-le-brun-woman-artist-in.html

Vigée Le Brun: Woman Artist in Revolutionary France

Lovely review and paintings at the Met.
Hope Vigee sees it.


----------



## Jadeite

Beautiful paintings, and so rich in history. Thanks for the link andee.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So ladies... I started cleaning my closet of stuff that I haven't used in like 10-15 years. And I found a website to sell it,.I decided when I made enough I would buy the Brazil bandhini. It arrived today. And the cool side benefit; I keep getting nice notes from people who are happy to have my old stuff. New tpf rule I guess.., you can't load a picture twice.  So if you want to see it and read DH's funny comment see the Grail scarf thread.




What website did you use?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

andee said:


> http://www.everythingjustso.net/2016/02/vigee-le-brun-woman-artist-in.html
> 
> Vigée Le Brun: Woman Artist in Revolutionary France
> 
> Lovely review and paintings at the Met.
> Hope Vigee sees it.



*andee*, you are super sweet! I haven't been on this thread in quite some time but the allure of VLB is too great. I just ordered the VLB exhibition catalogue so that I will be prepped in advance of seeing the collection within the next month. 

It will be wonderful see 130 of her paintings in one place ~ I usually happen to stumble upon one or two like the portrait of hers that I found at the Getty Center in LA last year. So gorgeous IRL!  

Thanks again for bringing this Met VLB Exhibition to my attention.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> What website did you use?




I have sold in various sites lately- realreal, Vestiaire collective, a local consignment shop, and poshmark. There are pros and cons to each. My least favorite was the consignment shop. I can write more if anyone is interested.


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi cafe,
> 
> I've been sooo busy but I feel like I should revisit Downton Abbey when I get some free time. I watched the first season and liked it but then didn't watch the rest. DH is not into it and I don't get a lot of solo tv time to binge except during my workouts but I tend to pick more "junk food" shows for that time.
> 
> PP, I commented in the grail thread but congrats again. That's a special shawl and I'm quite sure it'll never see a Dead show! [emoji57]
> 
> I'm enjoying the contented feeling of not hunting anything at the moment. Staying super busy has helped and bonus, when I'm ready to shop in the Fall my hard work will make that all the more possible. It's almost a month with the Apple Watch and I've lost 8lbs and my jeans are loose. I'm going to go for my low goal weight and see where I can get to by the end of the year.  I'm working extra hard as I found out I'm going to be in a coffee table book and they're taking portraits at home. I have a few months to really work on my look. Dharma, we'll talk [emoji8]
> 
> Hello to everyone! I enjoy following the conversation when I can even if I can't post xo




MrsO congratulations on you weight loss!!
When using the Fitbit I have  definitely been more aware of my steps and burnt calories. So happy you are really using the Apple Watch and all of its offerings!!
I would tell you to follow up on DA. It has been a wonderful show. Maggie Smith is spot on even when the episode isn't!!!


----------



## Jadeite

I need to closet clean too. Just don't have the guts to do it.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi cafe,
> 
> I've been sooo busy but I feel like I should revisit Downton Abbey when I get some free time. I watched the first season and liked it but then didn't watch the rest. DH is not into it and I don't get a lot of solo tv time to binge except during my workouts but I tend to pick more "junk food" shows for that time.
> 
> PP, I commented in the grail thread but congrats again. That's a special shawl and I'm quite sure it'll never see a Dead show! [emoji57]
> 
> I'm enjoying the contented feeling of not hunting anything at the moment. Staying super busy has helped and bonus, when I'm ready to shop in the Fall my hard work will make that all the more possible. It's almost a month with the Apple Watch and I've lost 8lbs and my jeans are loose. I'm going to go for my low goal weight and see where I can get to by the end of the year.  I'm working extra hard as I found out I'm going to be in a coffee table book and they're taking portraits at home. I have a few months to really work on my look. Dharma, we'll talk [emoji8]
> 
> Hello to everyone! I enjoy following the conversation when I can even if I can't post xo




Mrs O that's really awesome about the weight loss and the motivation of the coffee table book. Congratulations. Gosh, I wish I could make that happen. I seem to be a bit stuck. I should charge up my fit bit at the very least. 

I do only watch television including downton abbey on the treadmill at home. I like watching series like this because I can just stop them when I'm done my workout and it's motivation to exercise again the next day to see what happens.


----------



## Mindi B

^^^This is very clever!


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi cafe,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm enjoying the contented feeling of not hunting anything at the moment. Staying super busy has helped and bonus, when I'm ready to shop in the Fall my hard work will make that all the more possible. It's almost a month with the Apple Watch and I've lost 8lbs and my jeans are loose. I'm going to go for my low goal weight and see where I can get to by the end of the year.  *I'm working extra hard as I found out I'm going to be in a coffee table book *and they're taking portraits at home. I have a few months to really work on my look. Dharma, we'll talk [emoji8]



What kind of coffee table book?  How were you selected to be in it?


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Mrs O that's really awesome about the weight loss and the motivation of the coffee table book. Congratulations. Gosh, I wish I could make that happen. I seem to be a bit stuck. I should charge up my fit bit at the very least.
> 
> I do only watch television including downton abbey on the treadmill at home. I like watching series like this because I can just stop them when I'm done my workout and it's motivation to exercise again the next day to see what happens.



I do this too but with lighter fare tv, I watch some reality and some fashion along with a little soap type drama. I will try to get DA into the queue soon, I love Maggie Smith as Freckles mentioned! I also just started some new fitness DVDs and while I like the results, I miss some of my tv time! 



Cordeliere said:


> What kind of coffee table book?  How were you selected to be in it?



I wouldn't be able to share details without compromising my anonymity, I hope you understand . I was selected because I'm considered an emerging talent in my field. There's about 20 of us in the book. I'm excited because I'm using it as practice for my own book which I hope to work on in the next few years. This is a great introduction to the publisher!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have sold in various sites lately- realreal, Vestiaire collective, a local consignment shop, and poshmark. There are pros and cons to each. My least favorite was the consignment shop. I can write more if anyone is interested.



I'm interested.  I just gave away a ton of things and I suppose that if I had been truly motivated, I could have listed them someplace.  However, there are some designer things that should be sold.  So love to hear the pros and cons.  It is a time consuming thing to do, so kudos to you!


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi cafe,
> 
> I've been sooo busy but I feel like I should revisit Downton Abbey when I get some free time. I watched the first season and liked it but then didn't watch the rest. DH is not into it and I don't get a lot of solo tv time to binge except during my workouts but I tend to pick more "junk food" shows for that time.
> 
> PP, I commented in the grail thread but congrats again. That's a special shawl and I'm quite sure it'll never see a Dead show! [emoji57]
> 
> I'm enjoying the contented feeling of not hunting anything at the moment. Staying super busy has helped and bonus, when I'm ready to shop in the Fall my hard work will make that all the more possible. It's almost a month with the Apple Watch and I've lost 8lbs and my jeans are loose. I'm going to go for my low goal weight and see where I can get to by the end of the year.  I'm working extra hard as I found out I'm going to be in a coffee table book and they're taking portraits at home. I have a few months to really work on my look. Dharma, we'll talk [emoji8]
> 
> Hello to everyone! I enjoy following the conversation when I can even if I can't post xo





andee said:


> http://www.everythingjustso.net/2016/02/vigee-le-brun-woman-artist-in.html
> 
> Vigée Le Brun: Woman Artist in Revolutionary France
> 
> Lovely review and paintings at the Met.
> Hope Vigee sees it.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have sold in various sites lately- realreal, Vestiaire collective, a local consignment shop, and poshmark. There are pros and cons to each. My least favorite was the consignment shop. I can write more if anyone is interested.



Hi cafe!

MrsO, congrats on the weight loss! I still keep finding your missing pounds, just let me know when you want them back DA on the treadmill would be amazing. I think it would put me in the best shape ever, I'd watch three episodes! I'm terrified of treadmills, I'm sure I would find a way to hurt myself. I use DA for airplanes on my iPad, keeps me calm with all that British gentility.

Andre, thanks for the reminder! I'm looking forward to this show!

PBP, I would love to hear more about real real and vestaire. Is it a lot of work on your end? How many pieces did you start with?


----------



## Moirai

Hi Cafe!

Jadeite, good to hear you like Lancome. I will definitely try it next. I used a sample before Shiseido and it seemed really nice on.

Scarf, thanks for info on DA. This may be a show for me to watch on my iPad on a plane just like dharma since DH is not interested. I wish I was as motivated as PbP in using the treadmill.

MrsO, big congrats to you on your weight loss and book. Those are great accomplishments! 

Freckles, love to see a mod pic when you get your shawl.

PbP, congrats on the special shawl. It's gorgeous, and love your DH's comment. I'm also interested in hearing of your selling techniques.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Hi cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO, congrats on the weight loss! I still keep finding your missing pounds, just let me know when you want them back DA on the treadmill would be amazing. I think it would put me in the best shape ever, I'd watch three episodes! I'm terrified of treadmills, I'm sure I would find a way to hurt myself. I use DA for airplanes on my iPad, keeps me calm with all that British gentility.
> 
> 
> 
> Andre, thanks for the reminder! I'm looking forward to this show!
> 
> 
> 
> PBP, I would love to hear more about real real and vestaire. Is it a lot of work on your end? How many pieces did you start with?




Ok. I will write a summary of my consignment experience over the weekend.


----------



## Freckles1

Here are a couple of mod shots of the Aux Portes du Palais ladies 




It's a little early to wear her ;(


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> Here are a couple of mod shots of the Aux Portes du Palais ladies
> View attachment 3284919
> 
> View attachment 3284920
> 
> It's a little early to wear her ;(



Looks beautiful on you!!!


----------



## scarf1

Freckles1 said:


> Here are a couple of mod shots of the Aux Portes du Palais ladies
> View attachment 3284919
> 
> View attachment 3284920
> 
> It's a little early to wear her ;(


Beautiful on you!


----------



## dharma

Freckles1 said:


> Here are a couple of mod shots of the Aux Portes du Palais ladies
> View attachment 3284919
> 
> View attachment 3284920
> 
> It's a little early to wear her ;(



It's beautiful, Freckles! One of my favorite patterns ever! I think it's never too early, those colors really brighten up gloomy weather. Enjoy!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Freckles1 said:


> Here are a couple of mod shots of the Aux Portes du Palais ladies
> View attachment 3284919
> 
> View attachment 3284920
> 
> It's a little early to wear her ;(



I love this shawl!! It looks fantastic on you!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok. I will write a summary of my consignment experience over the weekend.



I just talked to my store about ordering the Brazil Bandhini for me.


----------



## EmileH

etoupebirkin said:


> I just talked to my store about ordering the Brazil Bandhini for me.




Congratulations! I hope you love it as much as I do. I'm so honored to have "inspired" you. Honestly I didn't notice it until a month or two ago. The 140 silks are so slow to appear online that I kept searching and this came up. Lucky find.


----------



## Pirula

Freckles1 said:


> Here are a couple of mod shots of the Aux Portes du Palais ladies
> View attachment 3284919
> 
> View attachment 3284920
> 
> It's a little early to wear her ;(



It's exquisite *Freckles*.  I'm your baby sister on this one.  And I'm wearing it today!  Will post on SOTD later.

Congrats!


----------



## Freckles1

Moirai said:


> Looks beautiful on you!!!







scarf1 said:


> Beautiful on you!







dharma said:


> It's beautiful, Freckles! One of my favorite patterns ever! I think it's never too early, those colors really brighten up gloomy weather. Enjoy!







etoupebirkin said:


> I love this shawl!! It looks fantastic on you!







Pirula said:


> It's exquisite *Freckles*.  I'm your baby sister on this one.  And I'm wearing it today!  Will post on SOTD later.
> 
> Congrats!




Thank you sweet ladies!!
Today is a big day for DD. Our club has its annual ice skating show and DD has a solo!
I will post pics tomorrow of her in her costumes. She is in 4 numbers. This year she was invited to be in the top group because of all of her had work year round!
The theme is DJ Party!!! 
In her solo she skates to "Flashlight". If you've seen Pitch Perfect 2 it is the song at the end of the movie that all of the ladies sing to! It is precious. The other songs are "Everybody wang Chung tonight" and "DJ got us falling in Love" by Usher. The theatre number is to "Conga" by Gloria Estefan. 
It should be a beautiful evening and not too cold. Our clubs has an outdoor rink so weather is very important!! 
I sent her Lilly's today. I hope to surprise her and not embarrass her!! You never know with a 13 year old boy suppose. I think she will love them 
I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Thank you sweet ladies!!
> Today is a big day for DD. Our club has its annual ice skating show and DD has a solo!
> I will post pics tomorrow of her in her costumes. She is in 4 numbers. This year she was invited to be in the top group because of all of her had work year round!
> The theme is DJ Party!!!
> In her solo she skates to "Flashlight". If you've seen Pitch Perfect 2 it is the song at the end of the movie that all of the ladies sing to! It is precious. The other songs are "Everybody wang Chung tonight" and "DJ got us falling in Love" by Usher. The theatre number is to "Conga" by Gloria Estefan.
> It should be a beautiful evening and not too cold. Our clubs has an outdoor rink so weather is very important!!
> I sent her Lilly's today. I hope to surprise her and not embarrass her!! You never know with a 13 year old boy suppose. I think she will love them
> I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!!




Oh how fun! Have a great time freckles. Wear your new shawl!


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh how fun! Have a great time freckles. Wear your new shawl!




Pup I'm in the process of figuring out what blouse to wear with the new beauty!!! Haha


----------



## Cordeliere

Hello Cafe

I want to pose a question to this subset of the Hermes Forum.  How do you feel about the color orange?  On the Scarf thread, the theme is orange is for Hermes.
 I am ambivalent about orange.  I have pink undertones in my skin and orange is the least flattering color to me.   

I want to purchase Under the Waves in the color way that has the blue turtle, but I think the amount of orange and gold it has in it will not be flattering to me.  The last scarf I purchased was La Charmante aux animals and the orange was more intense than I expected. I was expecting the fuchsia to dominate and instead the orange is dominant.   I am concerned about purchasing scarves that i love the pattern and like the color, only to have them look awful on me.

I don't think orange is flattering to a lot of people.  So my question is how to you make peace with Hermes orange?


----------



## mistikat

Cordeliere said:


> Hello Cafe
> 
> I want to pose a question to this subset of the Hermes Forum.  How do you feel about the color orange?  On the Scarf thread, the theme is orange is for Hermes.
> I am ambivalent about orange.  I have pink undertones in my skin and orange is the least flattering color to me.
> 
> I want to purchase Under the Waves in the color way that has the blue turtle, but I think the amount of orange and gold it has in it will not be flattering to me.  The last scarf I purchased was La Charmante aux animals and the orange was more intense than I expected. I was expecting the fuchsia to dominate and instead the orange is dominant.   I am concerned about purchasing scarves that i love the pattern and like the color, only to have them look awful on me.
> 
> I don't think orange is flattering to a lot of people.  So my question is how to you make peace with Hermes orange?



If the colour doesn't work for you, why would you want to make peace with it? There are colours that are better and worse for everyone.  Orange is not a great colour on me, and I have no problem passing up items with it as the predominant shade.


----------



## Cordeliere

mistikat said:


> If the colour doesn't work for you, why would you want to make peace with it? There are colours that are better and worse for everyone.  Orange is not a great colour on me, and I have no problem passing up items with it as the predominant shade.



Because it seems like there is some amount of orange in every scarf color way.   Eliminating all scarves that have orange in them eliminates a lot of choices.  I would prefer scarves that are fuchsia, pink, and blue without any orange but it seems like there is orange in almost everything.


----------



## Pirula

Cordeliere said:


> Hello Cafe
> 
> I want to pose a question to this subset of the Hermes Forum.  How do you feel about the color orange?  On the Scarf thread, the theme is orange is for Hermes.
> I am ambivalent about orange.  I have pink undertones in my skin and orange is the least flattering color to me.
> 
> I want to purchase Under the Waves in the color way that has the blue turtle, but I think the amount of orange and gold it has in it will not be flattering to me.  The last scarf I purchased was La Charmante aux animals and the orange was more intense than I expected. I was expecting the fuchsia to dominate and instead the orange is dominant.   I am concerned about purchasing scarves that i love the pattern and like the color, only to have them look awful on me.
> 
> I don't think orange is flattering to a lot of people.  So my question is how to you make peace with Hermes orange?







mistikat said:


> If the colour doesn't work for you, why would you want to make peace with it? There are colours that are better and worse for everyone.  Orange is not a great colour on me, and I have no problem passing up items with it as the predominant shade.




Depends on the orange.  I like orange a lot, but always assumed I couldn't wear it so I did things like a great orange bag.  I credit Hermès with helping me discover that I can, in fact, wear orange.  Clear, tangerine and pink-y oranges work.  An orange red, like the coral in Savana Dance, is divine with my coloring.  It's like most colors, the undertones count, as do any accent colors in the scarf.  For example, in my Rive Gauche, there are accents of red burgundy, cobalt blue and purple.  All fantastic colors on me.  The SD has Violine that further flatters.  It makes a difference.  You just have to try things on.  Not everything will work.  An orange and gold scarf would almost certainly not work on me.

Full disclosure, my coloring is high contrast and neutral, so I can get away with most colors.  But even so, orange was an unexpected surprise.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pirula said:


> Depends on the orange. .  Clear, tangerine and pink-y oranges work.  It's like most colors, the undertones count, as do any accent colors in the scarf.



that is an interesting point.   I had not thought about an orange could have a pink undertone.


----------



## Pirula

Cordeliere said:


> that is an interesting point.   I had not thought about an orange could have a pink undertone.




Also pay attention to accent colors.  They can make a big difference.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Hello Cafe
> 
> I want to pose a question to this subset of the Hermes Forum.  How do you feel about the color orange?  On the Scarf thread, the theme is orange is for Hermes.
> I am ambivalent about orange.  I have pink undertones in my skin and orange is the least flattering color to me.
> 
> I want to purchase Under the Waves in the color way that has the blue turtle, but I think the amount of orange and gold it has in it will not be flattering to me.  The last scarf I purchased was La Charmante aux animals and the orange was more intense than I expected. I was expecting the fuchsia to dominate and instead the orange is dominant.   I am concerned about purchasing scarves that i love the pattern and like the color, only to have them look awful on me.
> 
> I don't think orange is flattering to a lot of people.  So my question is how to you make peace with Hermes orange?


Orange is probably my least favorite color.  I have fair skin with pink undertones.

I now own a few scarves with touches of orange.  I do tend to fold them in a way that minimizes the orange. As others have said, it depends what other colors are in the scarf as well. I prefer to try on scarves before buying. My SA is great about letting DH take pix of me in the store, particularly when not sure. I can then re-look at these, sometimes end up going back to buy, other times wait for another CW.

I can wear certain yellow tones much more easily than orange, so I think the under the waves you are thinking about works for me.  I posted extra pix on the SS2016 thread. I did also try on CW 04. See below. It does not have yellow or orange in it.
Sometimes you may have to pass on a design if none of the CWs work for you.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> I prefer to try on scarves before buying. My SA is great about letting DH take pix of me in the store, particularly when not sure. I can then re-look at these, sometimes end up going back to buy, other times wait for another CW.



Great idea.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Orange is probably my least favorite color.  I have fair skin with pink undertones.
> 
> 
> 
> I now own a few scarves with touches of orange.  I do tend to fold them in a way that minimizes the orange. As others have said, it depends what other colors are in the scarf as well. I prefer to try on scarves before buying. My SA is great about letting DH take pix of me in the store, particularly when not sure. I can then re-look at these, sometimes end up going back to buy, other times wait for another CW.
> 
> 
> 
> I can wear certain yellow tones much more easily than orange, so I think the under the waves you are thinking about works for me.  I posted extra pix on the SS2016 thread. I did also try on CW 04. See below. It does not have yellow or orange in it.
> 
> Sometimes you may have to pass on a design if none of the CWs work for you.




You have both a wonderful SA and a wonderful DH! I don't think either of mine would have the patience for taking photos. I will say that my SA is very honest with me about what works and what doesn't.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I like to try on scarves to see what works. I am an autumn, so oranges and earth tones look great on me. I have to be careful with pinks and purples.

What ends up happening to me is that I buy scarves in the same tones. I have to return a mousseline that I just bought because it's too similar to another scarf in my drawer.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hopefully, I'll have time to sit with my coloring books this weekend. My Prismacolor set came in so I'm all set!


----------



## mistikat

etoupebirkin said:


> Hopefully, I'll have time to sit with my coloring books this weekend. My Prismacolor set came in so I'm all set!



Please show pics, EB! I was sitting next to someone on a flight a couple of weeks ago who had an electronic colouring book...she said it was her daughter's but that she had co-opted it.


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> Hopefully, I'll have time to sit with my coloring books this weekend. My Prismacolor set came in so I'm all set!







mistikat said:


> Please show pics, EB! I was sitting next to someone on a flight a couple of weeks ago who had an electronic colouring book...she said it was her daughter's but that she had co-opted it.




I second Mistikat! Would love photos EB
I  need to get new pencils, the markers I have are so saturated they bleed through the paper


----------



## mistikat

MrsOwen3 said:


> I second Mistikat! Would love photos EB
> I  need to get new pencils, the markers I have are so saturated they bleed through the paper



There is a lot of choice in terms of books and pens/pencils. It's kind of crazy how this took off!


----------



## EmileH

etoupebirkin said:


> I like to try on scarves to see what works. I am an autumn, so oranges and earth tones look great on me. I have to be careful with pinks and purples.
> 
> What ends up happening to me is that I buy scarves in the same tones. I have to return a mousseline that I just bought because it's too similar to another scarf in my drawer.




It's the eternal scarf question for me. Keep buying scarves in my best colors or diversify? I have done a little of both. I definitely don't buy colors that don't look good on me, but once in a while you find one in just the right shade to be flattering. I have about 25% neutrals, 50% blues and blue- greens and 25% other colors that happened to work.


----------



## MSO13

Hi cafe! 

I don't wear orange and only two of my scarves have touches of it but it's hardly obvious.  I think this Spring there are a lot of bold bright colors and I find I prefer Fall scarves myself. I haven't bought any from this Spring collection and will only get one gray Panthera shawl. Personally the only peace I made with orange is in the H boxes and shopping bags-otherwise it has no place in my wardrobe [emoji6]

I'm off to search for the perfect blouse to wear with black light wool culottes and my Chanel slingbacks for this dinner next week. I was thinking ivory or cream but if the right dark floral or dark print caught my eye that could work too. Wish me luck, my "girls" make non stretchy top shopping a major challenge [emoji12]


----------



## MSO13

mistikat said:


> There is a lot of choice in terms of books and pens/pencils. It's kind of crazy how this took off!




I know, my 90 year old granny told me I "had" to get into it! It is very relaxing


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsO, I understand "girl" problems! Good luck with your shopping.

Here are pics of my coloring books and prismacolor set.


----------



## Jadeite

Hi EB, nice coloring books and tools. Is this a new trend? What do you plan to do with the pictures you coloured?


----------



## mistikat

Jadeite said:


> Hi EB, nice coloring books and tools. Is this a new trend? What do you plan to do with the pictures you coloured?



Jadeite, it's huge in North America now. Google adult coloring books - there's an incredible array. They also sell them at bookstores. I guess that says something about the inroads e-books have made! More of everything else on sale at those shops and less of an emphasis on books.


----------



## scarf1

etoupebirkin said:


> I like to try on scarves to see what works. I am an autumn, so oranges and earth tones look great on me. I have to be careful with pinks and purples.
> 
> What ends up happening to me is that I buy scarves in the same tones. I have to return a mousseline that I just bought because it's too similar to another scarf in my drawer.


Haha! Yes, I had a tendency to do this at first. Recently been trying to diversify a bit.  But sometimes a scarf is just too perfect in a color combo I have and love!

Was at a bookstore last weekend and they had 2 tables of adult coloring books! Never noticed before  comments here.


----------



## Jadeite

Mistikat I a little giggled at googling adult coloring books, in my mind adult took a different context. Luckily results were positive.  Quite an interesting read , one page described it as regressive fantasy, another said this is therapeutic. Since these books haven't come to my shores, ladies of the cafe who are into this, is it indeed like therapy? I am already imagining myself fidgeting if I had to sit and colour for more than 30 mins.


----------



## Mindi B

I couldn't handle a coloring book.  I am too impatient, too perfectionistic, and too clumsy.  I would color outside the lines in the first 11 seconds, decide the picture was ruined, and throw the book across the room.  Probably breaking a lamp in the process.  And lighting fixtures are expensive.  I can't AFFORD a coloring book.


----------



## Pirula

Mindi B said:


> I couldn't handle a coloring book.  I am too impatient, too perfectionistic, and too clumsy.  I would color outside the lines in the first 11 seconds, decide the picture was ruined, and throw the book across the room.  Probably breaking a lamp in the process.  And lighting fixtures are expensive.  I can't AFFORD a coloring book.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Mindi you always crack me up!  Ever consider stand up?

Apropos of nothing:  I miss Kyokei!


----------



## dharma

Cordeliere said:


> Because it seems like there is some amount of orange in every scarf color way.   Eliminating all scarves that have orange in them eliminates a lot of choices.  I would prefer scarves that are fuchsia, pink, and blue without any orange but it seems like there is orange in almost everything.



Hi cordeliere, I believe that there is a hue that works for everyone in all colors. As it was mentioned it depends on the undertones and the context of the other colors. That said, although oranges generally look good on me, I try my best to stay away from orange and red because I don't like them so much. I agree that it is difficult to avoid completely as they often use orange and gold as accent colors quite a bit. Exceptional oranges that I do adore are the CSGM Fleurs et Pappillion in the orange and grey color way and the orange accents in the purple 90 Robinson Chic. Perhaps because the warm colors in these pieces are tempered so beautifully by the cools, they feel right to me. At least the challenge of searching keeps the budget in line!


----------



## dharma

Jadeite said:


> Mistikat I a little giggled at googling adult coloring books, in my mind adult took a different context. Luckily results were positive.  Quite an interesting read , one page described it as regressive fantasy, another said this is therapeutic. Since these books haven't come to my shores, ladies of the cafe who are into this, is it indeed like therapy? I am already imagining myself fidgeting if I had to sit and colour for more than 30 mins.


It is hard for me to say "adult coloring books" without a little giggle. I am very immature



Mindi B said:


> I couldn't handle a coloring book.  I am too impatient, too perfectionistic, and too clumsy.  I would color outside the lines in the first 11 seconds, decide the picture was ruined, and throw the book across the room.  Probably breaking a lamp in the process.  And lighting fixtures are expensive.  I can't AFFORD a coloring book.


Can we meet for tea? Pleeeeese? 



etoupebirkin said:


> MrsO, I understand "girl" problems! Good luck with your shopping.
> 
> Here are pics of my coloring books and prismacolor set.


Beautiful EB! Did you shade that giraffe? Lovely!

My DM sent me one for Christamas and it is still unwrapped on my coffee table. I'll try to give it a go but I think I need a lot more in the stress relief dept than a coloring book.


----------



## dharma

MtsO, have fun shopping! Your outfit sounds versatile enough so far to offer you lots of options. I hope you find something! What bag will have the honor? 

Kyokei, hope all is well! Xo

Off for shopping with DD, she needs new foundation wear  rest of weekend is fairly chill, will start the horrible project of tax prep. Without DHs help, it's either going to be a nightmare or much, much easier, lol.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Though I wasn't looking for it, I found the best Alexander McQueen dress today. I need to take pics.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

I sort of struck out, I bought a top as back up but I don't love it. And I just ordered something from Shopbop as another backup. 

I came home defeated and have been browsing online. I've expanded the budget exponentially but alas nothing I love is available to ship right away, in my size or quite the right vibe. I'm debating taking a Sunday drive to another luxury mall and trying my luck as they have 5 high end department stores plus designer boutiques. DH is working all day and it's supposed to be nice, I guess a drive wouldn't be so bad. 

Here's pics from online, including the pants (mine are black) and shoes. I just saw this Gucci sweatshirt and love it but it hasn't arrived in stores yet and my dinner is in less than 10 days. I would add the skinny scarf if I wore the button down. Unfortunately a lot of the designer floral prints are chiffon/sheer and I can't wear sheer pieces or lace.

Dharma, I'd love to carry my Jige since this dinner is technically why I bought it


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> Though I wasn't looking for it, I found the best Alexander McQueen dress today. I need to take pics.



See its always when you're not looking that you find something perfect, today I totally struck out! Pics when you get a chance!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> 
> 
> I sort of struck out, I bought a top as back up but I don't love it. And I just ordered something from Shopbop as another backup.
> 
> 
> 
> I came home defeated and have been browsing online. I've expanded the budget exponentially but alas nothing I love is available to ship right away, in my size or quite the right vibe. I'm debating taking a Sunday drive to another luxury mall and trying my luck as they have 5 high end department stores plus designer boutiques. DH is working all day and it's supposed to be nice, I guess a drive wouldn't be so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's pics from online, including the pants (mine are black) and shoes. I just saw this Gucci sweatshirt and love it but it hasn't arrived in stores yet and my dinner is in less than 10 days. I would add the skinny scarf if I wore the button down. Unfortunately a lot of the designer floral prints are chiffon/sheer and I can't wear sheer pieces or lace.
> 
> 
> 
> Dharma, I'd love to carry my Jige since this dinner is technically why I bought it




You have extraordinary taste. I love all of the pieces pictured. I hope you find something in time.


----------



## Moirai

Hi Cafe!

Mindi, I love your sense of humor!

EB, please post of pic of McQueen when you can. Would love to see it, esp a mod pic.

MrsO, I love those pieces too, especially the top on the right.


----------



## bunnycat

etoupebirkin said:


> MrsO, I understand "girl" problems! Good luck with your shopping.
> 
> Here are pics of my coloring books and prismacolor set.



I kind of like the idea of adult coloring books, and want to try one. I can see how it would be relaxing, an exercise in focus and concentration (meditatively) and more restful than FB'ing for an evening for sure...

I also like how you kind of gave the giraffe a little H in his shading on his chest....


----------



## bunnycat

Cordeliere said:


> Hello Cafe
> 
> I want to pose a question to this subset of the Hermes Forum.  How do you feel about the color orange?  On the Scarf thread, the theme is orange is for Hermes.
> I am ambivalent about orange.  I have pink undertones in my skin and orange is the least flattering color to me.
> 
> I want to purchase Under the Waves in the color way that has the blue turtle, but I think the amount of orange and gold it has in it will not be flattering to me.  The last scarf I purchased was La Charmante aux animals and the orange was more intense than I expected. I was expecting the fuchsia to dominate and instead the orange is dominant.   I am concerned about purchasing scarves that i love the pattern and like the color, only to have them look awful on me.
> 
> I don't think orange is flattering to a lot of people.  So my question is how to you make peace with Hermes orange?



I think perhaps a lot of people may go through that with scarves. I know I do. There are colors I love that end up looking terrible on me in a scarf, and designs I love that don't look good on me tied. (Lime green comes to mind for color...)

I would have never thought I could wear orange in a scarf, as I generally don't wear orange clothing, but it turns out have quite a few scarves with oranges in them or almost completely orange, and love them. 

Some people make sure there are only hints of a color in a scarf (like in a contrast hem). Maybe that's a way to try it out while being sure it won't overpower?


----------



## Freckles1

MrsO I love the entire look... Especially the trousers/gauchos!! I'm sorry your having trouble finding the blouse ;(
Friends I need to brag for a moment. DD had her ice show last night and had wonderful performances. I cried the ugly cry I was SO proud!!!


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> MrsO I love the entire look... Especially the trousers/gauchos!! I'm sorry your having trouble finding the blouse ;(
> Friends I need to brag for a moment. DD had her ice show last night and had wonderful performances. I cried the ugly cry I was SO proud!!!
> View attachment 3286791



Congrats on DD's performance Freckles! I'm so glad it went well and that must be a wonderful feeling watching your daughter accomplish something she's worked hard for!!


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> MrsO I love the entire look... Especially the trousers/gauchos!! I'm sorry your having trouble finding the blouse ;(
> Friends I need to brag for a moment. DD had her ice show last night and had wonderful performances. I cried the ugly cry I was SO proud!!!
> View attachment 3286791



She's beautiful! Congrats to your DD for her achievements, and to you and your DH for supporting her!


----------



## Pirula

Freckles1 said:


> MrsO I love the entire look... Especially the trousers/gauchos!! I'm sorry your having trouble finding the blouse ;(
> Friends I need to brag for a moment. DD had her ice show last night and had wonderful performances. I cried the ugly cry I was SO proud!!!
> View attachment 3286791




Fabulous!  BRAVA!!! [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's the eternal scarf question for me. Keep buying scarves in my best colors or diversify? I have done a little of both. I definitely don't buy colors that don't look good on me, but once in a while you find one in just the right shade to be flattering. I have about 25% neutrals, 50% blues and blue- greens and 25% other colors that happened to work.



PbP, I just saw your lovely new grail scarf. Love your knots. How do you form the third knot? First fold into a rectangle or triangle?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Freckles1 said:


> MrsO I love the entire look... Especially the trousers/gauchos!! I'm sorry your having trouble finding the blouse ;(
> Friends I need to brag for a moment. DD had her ice show last night and had wonderful performances. I cried the ugly cry I was SO proud!!!
> View attachment 3286791



Congrats for your DD!!!

Attached are pictures of the McQueen dress and Dior runway shoes.


----------



## Mindi B

Freckles, what a beautiful and talented young woman you have there!  Of COURSE you are proud!
EB, I love that dress, and you know the Bandhini scarf will probably go soooo well with that. . . .


----------



## EmileH

Freckles, how wonderful! You must be so proud of her. 

Etoupebirkin omg that dress is beautiful! I can see why you couldn't pass it up.

Moirai, I tried to do MyH's sideway cowboy knot but my attempt looks a bit sloppy I think. I folded it in half lengthwise then diagonally and then tied it on the side. You end up with a point in the front and one in the back. 

I was able to find a Grail scarf: Mai tai's fleurs d'indiennes. Unfortunately it arrived with an issue or two. I'm currently discussing it with the seller and don't want to say anything too negative in the hope that she makes it right. Here it is. So summery.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Freckles, how wonderful! You must be so proud of her.
> 
> Etoupebirkin omg that dress is beautiful! I can see why you couldn't pass it up.
> 
> Moirai, I tried to do MyH's sideway cowboy knot but my attempt looks a bit sloppy I think. I folded it in half lengthwise then diagonally and then tied it on the side. You end up with a point in the front and one in the back.
> 
> I was able to find a Grail scarf: Mai tai's fleurs d'indiennes. Unfortunately it arrived with an issue or two. I'm currently discussing it with the seller and don't want to say anything too negative in the hope that she makes it right. Here it is. So summery.
> 
> View attachment 3286862



Pocketbook Pup, Good luck with your seller!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Thank you ladies!!!
EB I love the dress. But the shoes!!! Ooohhh!!


----------



## dharma

Freckles1 said:


> MrsO I love the entire look... Especially the trousers/gauchos!! I'm sorry your having trouble finding the blouse ;(
> Friends I need to brag for a moment. DD had her ice show last night and had wonderful performances. I cried the ugly cry I was SO proud!!!
> View attachment 3286791


Wow!! What a beautiful shot! It is amazing to see someone so young work so hard for something! Is she an Olympic hopeful?



etoupebirkin said:


> Congrats for your DD!!!
> 
> Attached are pictures of the McQueen dress and Dior runway shoes.



Gorgeous dress EB! May ask what is that bit of bag peeking out from behind that looks like gris elephant croc? I'm dying.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Freckles, how wonderful! You must be so proud of her.
> 
> Etoupebirkin omg that dress is beautiful! I can see why you couldn't pass it up.
> 
> Moirai, I tried to do MyH's sideway cowboy knot but my attempt looks a bit sloppy I think. I folded it in half lengthwise then diagonally and then tied it on the side. You end up with a point in the front and one in the back.
> 
> I was able to find a Grail scarf: Mai tai's fleurs d'indiennes. Unfortunately it arrived with an issue or two. I'm currently discussing it with the seller and don't want to say anything too negative in the hope that she makes it right. Here it is. So summery.
> 
> View attachment 3286862


I love this scarf.  I am your twin, it's extremely out of character for me and I've never worn it.  To me it represents such a masterful bit of coloration that I had to have it and will never part with it.  I have the fixation kit that I might put on the wall after I paint my office.  This piece will certainly take a place of honor there now and then. Many congrats and I hope the issues are resolved!


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I sort of struck out, I bought a top as back up but I don't love it. And I just ordered something from Shopbop as another backup.
> 
> I came home defeated and have been browsing online. I've expanded the budget exponentially but alas nothing I love is available to ship right away, in my size or quite the right vibe. I'm debating taking a Sunday drive to another luxury mall and trying my luck as they have 5 high end department stores plus designer boutiques. DH is working all day and it's supposed to be nice, I guess a drive wouldn't be so bad.
> 
> Here's pics from online, including the pants (mine are black) and shoes. I just saw this Gucci sweatshirt and love it but it hasn't arrived in stores yet and my dinner is in less than 10 days. I would add the skinny scarf if I wore the button down. Unfortunately a lot of the designer floral prints are chiffon/sheer and I can't wear sheer pieces or lace.
> 
> Dharma, I'd love to carry my Jige since this dinner is technically why I bought it



Yummy look!! Perfect with the Jige! I really love the Gucci sweatshirt. This is the opposite of expanding your budget but have you checked Zara? Now and then there are some real jewels. Or the drive to 5th Avenue isn't much farther than where I think your planning to go......


----------



## Pirula

etoupebirkin said:


> Congrats for your DD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Attached are pictures of the McQueen dress and Dior runway shoes.




That is a great dress!  I love it.


----------



## Moirai

etoupebirkin said:


> Congrats for your DD!!!
> Attached are pictures of the McQueen dress and Dior runway shoes.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Freckles, how wonderful! You must be so proud of her.
> Etoupebirkin omg that dress is beautiful! I can see why you couldn't pass it up.
> 
> Moirai, I tried to do MyH's sideway cowboy knot but my attempt looks a bit sloppy I think. I folded it in half lengthwise then diagonally and then tied it on the side. You end up with a point in the front and one in the back.
> 
> I was able to find a Grail scarf: Mai tai's fleurs d'indiennes. Unfortunately it arrived with an issue or two. I'm currently discussing it with the seller and don't want to say anything too negative in the hope that she makes it right. Here it is. So summery.
> View attachment 3286862



EB, absolutely love the dress and shoes!

PbP, thanks. It looks perfectly tied to me.


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Yummy look!! Perfect with the Jige! I really love the Gucci sweatshirt. This is the opposite of expanding your budget but have you checked Zara? Now and then there are some real jewels. Or the drive to 5th Avenue isn't much farther than where I think your planning to go......



That is a great suggestion! I had already decided not to make the drive, mostly because I have a girls dinner tomorrow night that I forgot about. I'm glad to see friends but bummed to miss the start of the Oscars. Sadly it's the only time 12 of us can get together! I'm in NYC the week after dinner but I need to jump back on my shopping freeze, this dinner was just a really good excuse. I'm a size smaller in pants and tops and really want to wait.

I think I'll take the train into town instead since it's supposed to be a really nice day. I can check out Zara and there's lots of other places in and out of budget  

I kind of love that sweatshirt, it's pre order so I may just order it and wait for it to arrive in my new smaller size. The other two tops are budget friendly if I keep one and all easily returnable.


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> Congrats for your DD!!!
> 
> Attached are pictures of the McQueen dress and Dior runway shoes.



Gorgeous EB! Looks good with that Kelly lurking behind it too...


----------



## Jadeite

Ah EB I'm taken with the shoes.


----------



## Jadeite

Mindi B said:


> EB, I love that dress, and you know the Bandhini scarf will probably go soooo well with that. . . .




Bad enabler you. Now you NEED a colouring book to keep you distracted.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Jadeite said:


> Bad enabler you. Now you NEED a colouring book to keep you distracted.



No, I need a coloring book to keep me distracted!


----------



## Freckles1

dharma said:


> Wow!! What a beautiful shot! It is amazing to see someone so young work so hard for something! Is she an Olympic hopeful?
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous dress EB! May ask what is that bit of bag peeking out from behind that looks like gris elephant croc? I'm dying.
> 
> 
> I love this scarf.  I am your twin, it's extremely out of character for me and I've never worn it.  To me it represents such a masterful bit of coloration that I had to have it and will never part with it.  I have the fixation kit that I might put on the wall after I paint my office.  This piece will certainly take a place of honor there now and then. Many congrats and I hope the issues are resolved!




Oh Dharma you are precious!! 
NO she is nowhere near competing at that level. We are having fun, yet taking it seriously. It's too much damn money!!! Ha!
I Need to feed my H obsession!!! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## scarf1

Freckles1 said:


> MrsO I love the entire look... Especially the trousers/gauchos!! I'm sorry your having trouble finding the blouse ;(
> Friends I need to brag for a moment. DD had her ice show last night and had wonderful performances. I cried the ugly cry I was SO proud!!!
> View attachment 3286791


Oh congrats! She looks beautiful!


----------



## scarf1

etoupebirkin said:


> Congrats for your DD!!!
> 
> Attached are pictures of the McQueen dress and Dior runway shoes.


Love the dress and the shoes!


----------



## etoupebirkin

dharma said:


> Wow!! What a beautiful shot! It is amazing to see someone so young work so hard for something! Is she an Olympic hopeful?
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous dress EB! May ask what is that bit of bag peeking out from behind that looks like gris elephant croc? I'm dying.
> 
> 
> I love this scarf.  I am your twin, it's extremely out of character for me and I've never worn it.  To me it represents such a masterful bit of coloration that I had to have it and will never part with it.  I have the fixation kit that I might put on the wall after I paint my office.  This piece will certainly take a place of honor there now and then. Many congrats and I hope the issues are resolved!



You have great eyes!!!

It's Alezan Matte croc 22cm SO Kelly. It's a perfect bag IMO--under the radar and over the top at the same time. It is one of my favorite bags to own. I wear it with my Valentino camo butterfly jacket. When I wear it with my VCA limited edition enamel, micromosaic, MOP and diamond butterfly pin--I feel as chic as anyone in any style blog.


----------



## Maedi

Freckles, congratulations to your talented daughter. Lovely photo.

Etoupebirkin, that dress is spectacular and with the shoes perfection. Love both pieces individually and on their own.

MrsOwens, your Chanel slingbacks make any outfit. They are superb. Good luck finding a top. Would you feel comfortable wearing your bandana GM as a top, perhaps with a cardi?

PbP, Fleurs d'I is gorgeous. Enjoy it!


----------



## Jadeite

etoupebirkin said:


> You have great eyes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's Alezan Matte croc 22cm SO Kelly. It's a perfect bag IMO--under the radar and over the top at the same time. It is one of my favorite bags to own. I wear it with my Valentino camo butterfly jacket. When I wear it with my VCA limited edition enamel, micromosaic, MOP and diamond butterfly pin--I feel as chic as anyone in any style blog.




Whoa EB. Can I distract u enough away from your colouring book and appeal for a mod pic please ?? *big pleading eyes*


----------



## Jadeite

Freckles1 said:


> Oh Dharma you are precious!!
> NO she is nowhere near competing at that level. We are having fun, yet taking it seriously. It's too much damn money!!! Ha!
> I Need to feed my H obsession!!! [emoji23][emoji23]




Freckles congrats on your proud mommy moment. Bet you must be grinning ear to ear all day.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Jadeite said:


> Whoa EB. Can I distract u enough away from your colouring book and appeal for a mod pic please ?? *big pleading eyes*



I'm in my jammies, but here are pics of the Valentino, VCA and my SO Kelly. Every time I look at that bag, I am blown away by how cool it is.

And the VCA brooch is the star of my VCA collection.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I will say that my SA is very honest with me about what works and what doesn't.



You are a better woman than I am.   I hate people telling me something doesn't work.   



etoupebirkin said:


> I like to try on scarves to see what works. I am an autumn, so oranges and earth tones look great on me. I have to be careful with pinks and purples.



I had my colors done 25 years ago and it was incredibly helpful.  I was pronounced to be a winter but as I get older and live it a hot climate, I find myself gravitating to the summer palette.  Plan to rummage through my drawers and see if I can find the guidance samples to find an orange shade that would work for me.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's the eternal scarf question for me. Keep buying scarves in my best colors or diversify? I have done a little of both. I definitely don't buy colors that don't look good on me, but once in a while you find one in just the right shade to be flattering. I have about 25% neutrals, 50% blues and blue- greens and 25% other colors that happened to work.



Loved hearing your mix.  I have a scarf plan that I am trying to execute that has would have some neutrals and a heavy blue, pink, and fuchsia weighting.  The ones that have more orange are in the questionable other category.



dharma said:


> Hi cordeliere, I believe that there is a hue that works for everyone in all colors.
> 
> I agree that it is difficult to avoid completely as they often use orange and gold as accent colors quite a bit. Exceptional oranges that I do adore are the CSGM Fleurs et Pappillion in the orange and grey color way and the orange accents in the purple 90 Robinson Chic.



The message I am starting to get is that not all oranges are created equal.  I need to start differentiating and learning which ones work for me.  I will definitely check out the oranges in the two designs you mention.



bunnycat said:


> Some people make sure there are only hints of a color in a scarf (like in a contrast hem). Maybe that's a way to try it out while being sure it won't overpower?



bunnycat--you bring up my secondary concern--contrast hems.  There are some designs that I love every color in the main design and hate the contrast hem.  I am hoping that a top in a color similar to the main design will tone the contrast hem down.  


Thanks to everyone for their comments.  Your ideas both help me focus on exactly what the problem is and bring up possible solutions.   The comments about trying on scarves make me realize that I greatly prefer to shop online rather than in person and online shopping is probably not going to work for me with scarves in colors that are in my non safe category.  

But the shopping in person route is not going to work for me in a lot of cases since most of the ones I want are not current designs.  In person shopping would solve my Under the Waves problem, but not my Ex Libris en Kimonos problem. 

 I also realized that there are not that many orange challenged patterns on my wish list as I am mostly drawn to the Winter/Summer color palettes.  I think I made this more of an issue just because Under the Waves is the next scarf I want and because the  La Charmente aux Animals I just got was so shockingly orange.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## dharma

etoupebirkin said:


> I'm in my jammies, but here are pics of the Valentino, VCA and my SO Kelly. Every time I look at that bag, I am blown away by how cool it is.
> 
> And the VCA brooch is the star of my VCA collection.



Damn girl you are KILLING me. I adore the h crocs in the pale beiges caramel tones as well as all the pale greys. This bag is seriously cool. What is the lining? The OTT leather on a simple bag is the best. I'm a huge fan of the croc lindys and the croc Double sens for the same reason. Wear it and the rest of your beautiful outfit in the best of health!!


----------



## Cordeliere

Freckles1 said:


> MrsO I love the entire look... Especially the trousers/gauchos!! I'm sorry your having trouble finding the blouse ;(
> Friends I need to brag for a moment. DD had her ice show last night and had wonderful performances. I cried the ugly cry I was SO proud!!!
> View attachment 3286791



DD is beautiful.  You must be very proud.


----------



## Cordeliere

etoupebirkin said:


> Congrats for your DD!!!
> 
> Attached are pictures of the McQueen dress and Dior runway shoes.



Love, love, love the shoes.

How is the SO Kelly to get into?  Is it more or less difficult to get into than the regular Kelly?   I totally get what you mean about under the radar and over the top at the same time.


----------



## etoupebirkin

dharma said:


> Damn girl you are KILLING me. I adore the h crocs in the pale beiges caramel tones as well as all the pale greys. This bag is seriously cool. What is the lining? The OTT leather on a simple bag is the best. I'm a huge fan of the croc lindys and the croc Double sens for the same reason. Wear it and the rest of your beautiful outfit in the best of health!!



The top 25% of the inside is lined in gator, the rest, chèvre!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cordeliere said:


> Love, love, love the shoes.
> 
> How is the SO Kelly to get into?  Is it more or less difficult to get into than the regular Kelly?   I totally get what you mean about under the radar and over the top at the same time.



It's pretty easy to get into, but since it's deep, you need to be careful how you pack things or you can search for a while. That's why I keep my keys on a twilly and wrap them around the handle and tuck em into the bag.

ETA: The shoes are seriously cool. I went into Nordies to see my shoe guy and walked out with two pairs of shoes and a dress. The other pair of shoes are some really comfy melon-colored patent Choo flats.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I was able to find a Grail scarf: Mai tai's fleurs d'indiennes. Unfortunately it arrived with an issue or two. I'm currently discussing it with the seller and don't want to say anything too negative in the hope that she makes it right. Here it is. So summery.
> 
> View attachment 3286862



Saw your post with picture on the resellers thread.  So sorry that happened to you.  I understand about not sending it back since it is a grail.  Hope you are successful in minimizing the spots.  Love the hem color.


----------



## Moirai

etoupebirkin said:


> I'm in my jammies, but here are pics of the Valentino, VCA and my SO Kelly. Every time I look at that bag, I am blown away by how cool it is.
> 
> And the VCA brooch is the star of my VCA collection.



EB, fabulous pieces! I seriously love your SO Kelly. I would love to get an H exotic one day, each one is so beautiful and unique.


----------



## EmileH

Etoupe birkin,I love the butterflies! How fun!

Cordeliere, thank you. It never feels good to be swindled. Live and learn. I'm happy I have it. 

On the topic of my SA giving feedback, she is always nice about it. "This one pops on you more than that one. Or I think you can do better." 

I have to say though that I have done most of my shopping online this season. With the free shipping and returns it is quite easy. And the selection has been better online than in stores. Of course in store I'm not afraid to be adventurous and try four colorways of the same design. I would never do that online.


----------



## Freckles1

etoupebirkin said:


> I'm in my jammies, but here are pics of the Valentino, VCA and my SO Kelly. Every time I look at that bag, I am blown away by how cool it is.
> 
> And the VCA brooch is the star of my VCA collection.




EB that bag is fantastic!!! Love your entire look in this photo!!!


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> You have great eyes!!!
> 
> It's Alezan Matte croc 22cm SO Kelly. It's a perfect bag IMO--under the radar and over the top at the same time. It is one of my favorite bags to own. I wear it with my Valentino camo butterfly jacket. When I wear it with my VCA limited edition enamel, micromosaic, MOP and diamond butterfly pin--I feel as chic as anyone in any style blog.



I remember when you debuted this look from your fashion show you went to, it is an incredibly stylish ensemble! I thought of this look when considering the Valentino butterfly camo strap for my new vintage K. Matte croc is so gorgeous and lively but still casual cool. Thanks for sharing it here!



Maedi said:


> Freckles, congratulations to your talented daughter. Lovely photo.
> 
> Etoupebirkin, that dress is spectacular and with the shoes perfection. Love both pieces individually and on their own.
> 
> MrsOwens, your Chanel slingbacks make any outfit. They are superb. Good luck finding a top. Would you feel comfortable wearing your bandana GM as a top, perhaps with a cardi?
> 
> PbP, Fleurs d'I is gorgeous. Enjoy it!



Thanks Maedi, I think for this occasion I'm going for more of a button down vibe since it's a mix of business and socializing but I will have to try my GMs as tops sometime. I sort of forget they can be worn that way! Thank you about the shoes, they're one of the best buys I've made in a long time!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe! 

I decided to skip shopping altogether today, I'm just not up for it. Instead I went for a pedicure and bought this top which I think is going to be the winner from Anthropologie. I also got my toes done in Indigo to match my Jige. I sorely needed a pedi and today it's in the low 60s so it was the perfect day to leave the salon in flip flops! I sprung for extra massage time as I have a tremendously busy 2 weeks in front of me. 

I had the pleasure of sitting across from a lovely B at the salon, I think Iris with PHW and well loved. I love seeing H in the wild when it's really being used! It was so open I couldn't be sure of the size but I'm going to assume 35. 

My SA and really all the staff at my store will weigh in on how scarves look on me. They've all picked out things for me to try on. I don't mind their honest opinions, back when I was really new they all talked me out of what I thought was my dream color of Tapis Persans and into one that was out of my comfort zone. Now it's one of my absolute favorites! Cordeliere, I do think trying on is important but like Pocketbook said, with the ability to return for refunds from H.com there's little risk to ordering what catches your eye and trying them on.

I have never had my colors done but you guys all make me wish I had. I tried to look online to see if I could do a self diagnostic but couldn't find enough information. I tend to stick to all neutrals, nothing with too much yellow tone in it and can wear emerald and blue based reds easily so that'a about where I stay. I had to wear hot pink once for a photo and if it's blue based it's ok but not my favorite color to wear. Does anyone have similar colors? 

Hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday!!


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> I had the pleasure of sitting across from a lovely B at the salon, I think Iris with PHW and well loved. I love seeing H in the wild when it's really being used!
> 
> Cordeliere, I do think trying on is important but like Pocketbook said, with the ability to return for refunds from H.com there's little risk to ordering what catches your eye and trying them on.
> 
> I have never had my colors done but you guys all make me wish I had. I tried to look online to see if I could do a self diagnostic but couldn't find enough information. I tend to stick to all neutrals, nothing with too much yellow tone in it and can wear emerald and blue based reds easily so that'a about where I stay. I had to wear hot pink once for a photo and if it's blue based it's ok but not my favorite color to wear. Does anyone have similar colors?



I love H in the wild sightings too.  Not many of them in this neck of the woods.   Since I was in 4 airports last week, thought I would see something, but nada.  The woman who checked us into the B&B was carrying a bag that I thought was a Double Sens and the leather was to die for.  Went back to my computer and looked it up, but I now don't think the handle connections were the same, so probably not.

Your are right about the return thing.

Let me give you a quick tutorial on the colors thing.  It is based on whether the undertone of your skin is pink or peach.   If it is pink, you are a summer or winter.  This is probably you if you do well with blues that have red undertones.   If your skin is peachy, then you are a spring or autumn.   Spring and summer are pastel palettes.  Autumn and winter are more color saturated.  

The colors are very season like--autumns do very well with orange.   Since there is nothing orange in your closet except boxes, I am guessing you are not a spring or autumn.  I am guessing you are a winter.  Winters tend to be drawn to black, gray, red-based blue, and jewel colors.   When someone drapes you, you can see the particular shade of the colors that make you look healthy and the colors that makes you look washed out.  I will do a search and see if I can find an online set of winter pictures.  The cool thing is that people tend to be drawn to the colors in their palette.  

Understanding the system makes people realize why the best things in their closet look good on them and why the things they never reach for are losers.  It also makes shopping really easy because 3/4 of the stuff out there is not for you.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3

Found a link that may help.  If the link doesn't work, just google "seasonal color analysis or palette" and click on the image link.  This has visuals of all the palettes and has them further refines into warm and cool.  The set of pictures you are most attracted to will (more likely than not) be your palette. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=sea...X&ved=0ahUKEwjD5sL-rZvLAhWIWx4KHdQ7AfAQsAQIGw


----------



## Freckles1

Ladies,
Who's watching the Oscars? And where?
Sad to say, I'm already watching E! Live from the Red Carpet pre game show!! 
My girlfriend and I are headed down to my club. They are having an Oscars party!!!


----------



## Mindi B

I'm drawn to some colors from every season!  And every season has at least a couple of shades that I can't wear.  I am a straight-up color analysand FREAK.  This explains a lot, actually. . . .


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> I'm drawn to some colors from every season!  And every season has at least a couple of shades that I can't wear.  I am a straight-up color analysand FREAK.  This explains a lot, actually. . . .



Well as many have pointed out, it is the tone.   Each palette has all of the major colors, but each has separate tones.  But clearly you are a unique individual.


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies,
> Who's watching the Oscars? And where?
> Sad to say, I'm already watching E! Live from the Red Carpet pre game show!!
> My girlfriend and I are headed down to my club. They are having an Oscars party!!!




I'm going to miss most of the carpet as I have a girls dinner, happy to see friends but bummed to miss it. At least I'll be able to fast forward the commercials!


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> MrsOwen3
> 
> Found a link that may help.  If the link doesn't work, just google "seasonal color analysis or palette" and click on the image link.  This has visuals of all the palettes and has them further refines into warm and cool.  The set of pictures you are most attracted to will (more likely than not) be your palette.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=sea...X&ved=0ahUKEwjD5sL-rZvLAhWIWx4KHdQ7AfAQsAQIGw




Thank you!! I will check it out!


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thank you!! I will check it out!



Here is a site with words and pictures.   Much better than sorting through the palettes.

http://into-mind.com/blog/2013/09/24/colour-analysis-part-i-finding-your-type


----------



## Mindi B

Cordeliere said:


> Well as many have pointed out, it is the tone.   Each palette has all of the major colors, but each has separate tones.  But clearly you are a unique individual.



Tactfully-put.  
Based on your succinct tutorial, I would guess I'm an autumn.  Definitely sallow-skinned (peachy is a nice way of putting it) and often washed out by pastels.  So, warm, saturated tones.  Autumn.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Here is a site with words and pictures.   Much better than sorting through the palettes.
> 
> http://into-mind.com/blog/2013/09/24/colour-analysis-part-i-finding-your-type



Hmmm.....what to make of me????  I can wear any of the colors in those palettes.  Is there a season for a universal person?


----------



## Mindi B

That is lucky, GK!  Are there any colors you really don't like on yourself?


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> That is lucky, GK!  Are there any colors you really don't like on yourself?



I think that a lot depends on the time of year and whether I am more tan,  I can wear variants of any color most of the time.  I am not a person  who is afraid of bright colors.  I just wear them judiciously.  Too much of anything is not a good thing  In summer I will wear the bright color top with a white/ivory pant.  That calls for the more neutral bag.  The shoe can vary.  Right now we are having 75 degree weather and everyone is wearing summer clothing!  I draw the limit at wearing white pants right now, but I did wear a bright red top with black skinny jeans yesterday.

That all being said, I love to wear all black or navy as well.  

My feeling is just let your mirror guide you.  If think you look good in it, then own it!

I didn't answer your question lol!  Nothing really comes to mind except teal blue in the winter when I am paler.


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm going to miss most of the carpet as I have a girls dinner, happy to see friends but bummed to miss it. At least I'll be able to fast forward the commercials!




Looking in the bright side!!! Have fun with your friends tonight MrsO!!!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Hmmm.....what to make of me????  I can wear any of the colors in those palettes.  Is there a season for a universal person?




You and Pirula are so lucky, she can wear any color too, well apparently she's convinced that she can't wear camel but I don't believe it.

Mrs Owen have fun with the girls. I'm glad you had a nice day and found a top that you like.


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You and Pirula are so lucky, she can wear any color too, well apparently she's convinced that she can't wear camel but I don't believe it.
> 
> Mrs Owen have fun with the girls. I'm glad you had a nice day and found a top that you like.




Haha!  Well okay, it's my worst color.  And brick.  But yes I can wear it.

I've definitely got best colors and tones. But yes I can pretty much wear anything.  There I said it.


----------



## gracekelly

Pirula said:


> Haha!  Well okay, it's my worst color.  And brick.  But yes I can wear it.
> 
> I've definitely got best colors and tones. But yes I can pretty much wear anything.  There I said it.



Funny about camel.  I feel that way too if it is a top, but my jacket is fine probably because I can wear a scarf with it for color.  Camel is just too blah by itself.


----------



## Pirula

gracekelly said:


> Funny about camel.  I feel that way too if it is a top, but my jacket is fine probably because I can wear a scarf with it for color.  Camel is just too blah by itself.




Exactly.  Protect face from camel and all is well.

I actually find camel a divine color.  But....


----------



## Jadeite

etoupebirkin said:


> I'm in my jammies, but here are pics of the Valentino, VCA and my SO Kelly. Every time I look at that bag, I am blown away by how cool it is.
> 
> And the VCA brooch is the star of my VCA collection.




Is so cool this. Totally wild thing 
Thank you!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup


Saw the latest about that seller filing a claim against you.   Supremely ridiculous.   What would/could ebay do?   Ban you as a buyer?   I don't think so.   Make you pay her?  ROFLMAO.  Gag you so you can't tell people what she did?    You have done nothing wrong letting people know that she hid the spots.   All her complaint  does is call attention to more people that she is an untrustworthy seller.   

What would have seemed like a fair resolution to you?


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Pocketbook Pup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw the latest about that seller filing a claim against you.   Supremely ridiculous.   What would/could ebay do?   Ban you as a buyer?   I don't think so.   Make you pay her?  ROFLMAO.  Gag you so you can't tell people what she did?    You have done nothing wrong letting people know that she hid the spots.   All her complaint  does is call attention to more people that she is an untrustworthy seller.
> 
> 
> 
> What would have seemed like a fair resolution to you?




Thanks. It's laughable at this point. I paid $524 for the scarf. There were other bidders. I doubt it would have gone that high with an accurate description. I asked for a 10% refund. I thought that was fair. If she had even compromised I would feel better. I'm going to let it go at this point. Not worth the effort. Yeah I'm not really afraid of her eBay threats. It will just make her look worse.  I must have bought 50 scarves on eBay and this was my first bad experience. I guess I'm lucky.  I really wanted that scarf. It's not perfect and she probably swindled me out of a hundred or two. But I'll live. For everyone reading the eBay seller in question is stephikins. If I can spare someone else the bad experience it's worth it.


----------



## mistikat

Cordeliere said:


> Pocketbook Pup
> 
> 
> Saw the latest about that seller filing a claim against you.   Supremely ridiculous.   What would/could ebay do?   Ban you as a buyer?   I don't think so.   Make you pay her?  ROFLMAO.  Gag you so you can't tell people what she did?    You have done nothing wrong letting people know that she hid the spots.   All her complaint  does is call attention to more people that she is an untrustworthy seller.
> 
> What would have seemed like a fair resolution to you?





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks. It's laughable at this point. I paid $524 for the scarf. There were other bidders. I doubt it would have gone that high with an accurate description. I asked for a 10% refund. I thought that was fair. If she had even compromised I would feel better. I'm going to let it go at this point. Not worth the effort. Yeah I'm not really afraid of her eBay threats. It will just make her look worse.  I must have bought 50 scarves on eBay and this was my first bad experience. I guess I'm lucky.  I really wanted that scarf. It's not perfect and she probably swindled me out of a hundred or two. But I'll live. For everyone reading the eBay seller in question is stephikins. If I can spare someone else the bad experience it's worth it.



As this is already being discussed at length in another thread and has been posted in at least two others, can we keep the discussion in that one place please (Ebay)?

Thanks.


----------



## EmileH

mistikat said:


> As this is already being discussed at length in another thread and has been posted in at least two others, can we keep the discussion in that one place please (Ebay)?
> 
> Thanks.




I'm sorry. I thought this was an open forum where we could discuss whatever we wanted?


----------



## mistikat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm sorry. I thought this was an open forum where we could discuss whatever we wanted?



You've now talked about this seller in four or five different threads and I believe I already asked you in the grail scarf thread to please take the discussion to a more appropriate thread. If you want to continue to discuss this experience, please do so in the thread set up for this, the reseller thread. Please also be mindful of the first post in that thread, where we ask members to be respectful even if they have had a negative experience with a seller. 

As ever, please PM me if you would like to discuss this further with me so this particular theme can move off this thread. Thanks.


----------



## EmileH

mistikat said:


> You've now talked about this seller in four or five different threads and I believe I already asked you in the grail scarf thread to please take the discussion to a more appropriate thread. If you want to continue to discuss this experience, please do so in the thread set up for this, the reseller thread. Please also be mindful of the first post in that thread, where we ask members to be respectful even if they have had a negative experience with a seller.
> 
> As ever, please PM me if you would like to discuss this further with me so this particular theme can move off this thread. Thanks.




Four or five is an exaggeration. I didn't bring it back to this thread. I kept it on the eBay sellers thread.I simply responded to someone else. This is an open forum. I saw nothing wrong with that. And if I have been disrespectful to someone please point it out to me.


----------



## mistikat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Four or five is an exaggeration. I didn't bring it back to this thread. I kept it on the eBay sellers thread.I simply responded to someone else. This is an open forum. I saw nothing wrong with that. And if I have been disrespectful to someone please point it out to me.



Again, if you wish to discuss this further, PM me. I will be happy to provide the links to the threads, etc. Thanks.

My apologies - it's in three threads, which is two more than it needs to be in.


----------



## EmileH

mistikat said:


> Again, if you wish to discuss this further, PM me. I will be happy to provide the links to the threads, etc. Thanks.
> 
> My apologies - it's in three threads, which is two more than it needs to be in.




Apology accepted.

Anyway... Ladies! How was your day? I had a fabulous one. Two orange boxes arrived. One is posted on the 2016 spring thread.


----------



## mistikat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Apology accepted.



Thanks; I hope you and the seller can resolve this to your satisfaction.


----------



## EmileH

Ok let's move on. I'm very happy wth the outcome. Enough said.

So I leave this weekend for my annual spa week. After a long winter and a few extra pounds I am so looking forward to getting a jump start back to healthy habits.


----------



## gracekelly

*PP*, on the subject of grease stains, and that is what they look like to me,  I use a dry cleaning spray that becomes a powder when dry.  The one I have currently is made by Goddard.  I spray a Q-tip and dab it on the stains.  You brush it off when dry.  I have used this on H scarves.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok let's move on. I'm very happy wth the outcome. Enough said.
> 
> So I leave this weekend for my annual spa week. After a long winter and a few extra pounds I am so looking forward to getting a jump start back to healthy habits.



I love this idea and would like to get back into my no carb mode.  If I was not on the treadmill like a maniac, I would not be able to eat bread/pasta at all.  If I did the no carbs, I would be soooo svelt!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> *PP*, on the subject of grease stains, and that is what they look like to me,  I use a dry cleaning spray that becomes a powder when dry.  The one I have currently is made by Goddard.  I spray a Q-tip and dab it on the stains.  You brush it off when dry.  I have used this on H scarves.




Thanks for the tip gracekelly! This seems like a more sophisticated version of my baby powder trick. I'll give that a try.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the tip gracekelly! This seems like a more sophisticated version of my baby powder trick. I'll give that a try.



I like to spray the Q-tip because too much on the silk leaves too much powdery residue.  It can be dealt with by dabbing with a damp towel.  I have done this on the DH's ties too.  I never thought of baby powder.


----------



## Mindi B

gracekelly said:


> I love this idea and would like to get back into my no carb mode.  If I was not on the treadmill like a maniac, I would not be able to eat bread/pasta at all.  If I did the no carbs, I would be soooo svelt!



Don't know how you do it.  If I did the no carbs, I would be so homicidal.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> Don't know how you do it.  If I did the no carbs, I would be so homicidal.



Past tense.  I have done it a few times in the past and once you get past the first 2 weeks, it isn't so bad.  At the moment, the will powder is in sleep mode.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> I like to spray the Q-tip because too much on the silk leaves too much powdery residue.  It can be dealt with by dabbing with a damp towel.  I have done this on the DH's ties too.  I never thought of baby powder.




My decorator suggested the baby powder for oil based stains on my table linens or silk upholstery. It has worked well. I also used it on a scarf that I bought that was fully disclosed as having a stain and it worked like a charm. Good as new. Unfortunately if the stains are brown and set in I suspect there are multiple components to it and it's harder to clear. But it's witty a try,


----------



## mistikat

gracekelly said:


> Past tense.  I have done it a few times in the past and once you get past the first 2 weeks, it isn't so bad.  At the moment, the will powder is in sleep mode.



I'm guessing will powder is a Freudian slip...


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Past tense.  I have done it a few times in the past and once you get past the first 2 weeks, it isn't so bad.  At the moment, the will powder is in sleep mode.




You are a far stronger woman than I. After two weeks without carbs I would probably kill my own grandmother for a potato. Im a carb addict. The best I can do is to try to have whole grain carbs and remember the dietician's advice: never a carb without some protein.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are a far stronger woman than I. After two weeks without carbs I would probably kill my own grandmother for a potato. Im a carb addict. The best I can do is to try to have whole grain carbs and remember the dietician's advice: never a carb without some protein.



I can deal with no potatoes, or even pasta, but good bread is like a drug to me. If I had to pick my last meal, it would include rye or sourdough toast


----------



## Jadeite

Pocketbook pup spa week sounds heavenly. What kind of programme have you planned for yourself ?


----------



## Jadeite

gracekelly said:


> Past tense.  I have done it a few times in the past and once you get past the first 2 weeks, it isn't so bad.  At the moment, the will powder is in sleep mode.







mistikat said:


> I'm guessing will powder is a Freudian slip...




Where can I get this powder that exerts will ?


----------



## EmileH

Jadeite said:


> Pocketbook pup spa week sounds heavenly. What kind of programme have you planned for yourself ?




I usually start with a stretch, 4 or 5 different exercise classes, a lecture or two, good food and then a spa treatment to end the day. I particularly enjoy the pool classes and the Pilates workshops. I always go at this time of the year to jump start my spring exercise program.


----------



## Mindi B

Jadeite said:


> Where can I get this powder that exerts will ?



 Me, too!  I want some!


----------



## Jadeite

Pocketbook pup that programme sounds intense with four or five exercise classes. But ending with a massage is the best highlight.


----------



## EmileH

Jadeite said:


> Pocketbook pup that programme sounds intense with four or five exercise classes. But ending with a massage is the best highlight.




Last year I thought I wouldn't be able to walk up the stairs for lunch after the first day. My legs were shaking. I'm going to try to pace myself this year. It's just all so fun. I hate to miss anything.


----------



## Mindi B

I so envy people who find exercise "fun."  I wish I did.  I hate it.  I do it because the results are worth it.  But I hate it.  I reeeeeeally need some of that "will powder" to sprinkle liberally over my life.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> I so envy people who find exercise "fun."  I wish I did.  I hate it.  I do it because the results are worth it.  But I hate it.  I reeeeeeally need some of that "will powder" to sprinkle liberally over my life.




I have a feeling any powder like that might be illegal. [emoji23]

In general I don't find exercise fun. But the instructors at the spa are so awesome that they make it fun. If only I could live there permanently. I would be two sizes smaller.


----------



## Jadeite

I find an hour at the gym taxing enough especially when there is so much competition (ego) going on there with the toned abs, tight buns. No problems with spending 5 hours at spa getting rubbed down though. Just wished 5hours at the spa burns as much calories as one hour on the treadmill


----------



## EmileH

Jadeite said:


> I find an hour at the gym taxing enough especially when there is so much competition (ego) going on there with the toned abs, tight buns. No problems with spending 5 hours at spa getting rubbed down though. Just wished 5hours at the spa burns as much calories as one hour on the treadmill




Oh yes. Don't you hate that competitive nonsense? The people at the spa are really nice. Everyone is at a different level and everyone is very supportive of each other. It's mostly women of course. Last year I overlapped for a few days with a triathlon themed event and the whole atmosphere changed.  The  spa treatments are the best though. And having someone to prepare healthy food for you is a real treat. I wish I had that piece at home too.


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> I'm guessing will powder is a Freudian slip...



haha!  If only there was a powder you could mix into a beverage that would give you will POWER.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh yes. *Don't you hate that competitive nonsense?* The people at the spa are really nice. Everyone is at a different level and everyone is very supportive of each other. It's mostly women of course. Last year I overlapped for a few days with a triathlon themed event and the whole atmosphere changed.  The  spa treatments are the best though. And having someone to prepare healthy food for you is a real treat. I wish I had that piece at home too.



Geez, that reminds me of the Levine twins when I was in high school.  These two girls were soooo competitive tht it made a basketball, soccer or hockey game an unpleasant experience.  All one could do was stay out of their way so you could leave the class uninjured.  I think that is why I prefer solo endeavors.  Going to the gym or working out at home.  I am hard enough on myself that I don't need to feel that I need to keep up with 25 year olds in a class.  I think that is the hardest part about getting older...you have to realize that you can not keep up with people 20-30 years younger and you can injure yourself badly if you try and even if you are in good shape.  It happened to a friend to the shock and amazement of both of us.


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> haha!  If only there was a powder you could mix into a beverage that would give you will POWER.
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, that reminds me of the Levine twins when I was in high school.  These two girls were soooo competitive tht it made a basketball, soccer or hockey game an unpleasant experience.  All one could do was stay out of their way so you could leave the class uninjured.  I think that is why I prefer solo endeavors.  Going to the gym or working out at home.  I am hard enough on myself that I don't need to feel that I need to keep up with 25 year olds in a class.  I think that is the hardest part about getting older...you have to realize that you can not keep up with people 20-30 years younger and you can injure yourself badly if you try and even if you are in good shape.  It happened to a friend to the shock and amazement of both of us.




I agree gracekelly!! I can't nor do I want to compete with the younger set. And I definitely do not want to get injured. 
I play tennis 3x a week. Last year I got hit in the eye with a tennis ball ( my partner and I were at the net and the ball glanced off of her racket) and scratched my cornea. It was a very scary experience. A total fluke! 
This twins sound nuts!! Bet they still are! Ha


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles1 said:


> I agree gracekelly!! I can't nor do I want to compete with the younger set. And I definitely do not want to get injured.
> I play tennis 3x a week. Last year I got hit in the eye with a tennis ball ( my partner and I were at the net and the ball glanced off of her racket) and scratched my cornea. It was a very scary experience. A total fluke!
> This twins sound nuts!! Bet they still are! Ha



That is horrible!  I hope you healed well and all is good now.

They were identical.  Very scary.  i couldn't keep them straight.  I lived in terror of being fouled by one of them during a basketball game.  You could land on the floor!

Went to a college baseball game on Sat where the pitchers kept hitting the batters.  There goes another sport to my list of avoids.


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> That is horrible!  I hope you healed well and all is good now.
> 
> 
> 
> They were identical.  Very scary.  i couldn't keep them straight.  I lived in terror of being fouled by one of them during a basketball game.  You could land on the floor!
> 
> 
> 
> Went to a college baseball game on Sat where the pitchers kept hitting the batters.  There goes another sport to my list of avoids.




I am howling!! You are braver than me!! I couldn't have contemplated the basketball court then or now!!!!
I will be in baseball land sooner than later. DS started official practice yesterday. 
When those kids think a pitcher hits a batter on purpose watch out!!!!  Men and boys get vicious fast!!!!  Lordy!!!


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh yes. Don't you hate that competitive nonsense? The people at the spa are really nice. Everyone is at a different level and everyone is very supportive of each other. It's mostly women of course. Last year I overlapped for a few days with a triathlon themed event and the whole atmosphere changed.  The  spa treatments are the best though. And having someone to prepare healthy food for you is a real treat. I wish I had that piece at home too.





gracekelly said:


> haha!  If only there was a powder you could mix into a beverage that would give you will POWER.
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, that reminds me of the Levine twins when I was in high school.  These two girls were soooo competitive tht it made a basketball, soccer or hockey game an unpleasant experience.  All one could do was stay out of their way so you could leave the class uninjured.  I think that is why I prefer solo endeavors.  Going to the gym or working out at home.  I am hard enough on myself that I don't need to feel that I need to keep up with 25 year olds in a class.  I think that is the hardest part about getting older...you have to realize that you can not keep up with people 20-30 years younger and you can injure yourself badly if you try and even if you are in good shape.  It happened to a friend to the shock and amazement of both of us.



And this is why I work out at home  In my line of work, I am an "elder" haha. Don't think of myself as one until the work out talk starts......and then I feel really old. I think I would seriously hurt myself keeping up with the "kids" and I am in pretty good shape. 
PBP, have a wonderful spa vacay! I wish I could join you. I have a canyon ranch dream! Sorry to hear about your spots. As a last resort, after home remedies, there's always Madame Paulette. I have sent them tough cases in the past and have been amazed! Easy to work with long distance also. 
FYI, the talc trick works on exotic skins. I had a heart stopping experience last week that involved a yummy bowl of fish stew and a brand new exotic CDC in a very light color. First step, panic and blot. Second step, sip of gin and a bit of water in the ladies room. Third step, magical dissipation throughout the night. Last step, a tiny touch of talc on the remaining stain.....Bingo! Gone!!


----------



## Mindi B

I am going to assume that the gin was for you and the water for the CDC?  Seriously, application could go either way. . . .


----------



## Moirai

Good morning Cafe! 

PbP, great idea of jump starting your spring exercise program with a getaway. I applaud your motivation. 
I saw your UTW mousseline. Beautiful cw. 

Thanks for all the home remedies, ladies!


----------



## Mindi B

Say, I have a general fashion ID request--I am sure someone in the cafe will know this.  Scroll down on the page below to see Olivia Palermo on Saturday in ripped jeans and a grey and white fur (shearling?) chubby.  Who makes this coat? http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2016/02/22/olivia-palermo-coat-parade-london-fashion-week/
Thank you, fashion mavens.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> Say, I have a general fashion ID request--I am sure someone in the cafe will know this.  Scroll down on the page below to see Olivia Palermo on Saturday in ripped jeans and a grey and white fur (shearling?) chubby.  Who makes this coat? http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2016/02/22/olivia-palermo-coat-parade-london-fashion-week/
> Thank you, fashion mavens.



I *think* it's Topshop:

http://outfitidentifier.com/category/olivia-palermo/


----------



## Mindi B

The Topshop coat was her embroidered bomber (also cute) but thanks to your awesome link, I have in fact FOUND THE FUZZY COAT!  Thank you, misti!


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> The Topshop coat was her embroidered bomber (also cute) but thanks to your awesome link, I have in fact FOUND THE FUZZY COAT!  Thank you, misti!



Ok ... details .... spill!


----------



## Mindi B

Nope.  Haven't bought it yet.  IF I do, then I shall share.  Otherwise, I remain mum. :ninja:


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> Nope.  Haven't bought it yet.  IF I do, then I shall share.  Otherwise, I remain mum. :ninja:



LOL ... we will need photographic proof!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, HELL, no!  Post a picture of me in something that Oliva Palermo has been photographed wearing?  I am appropriately self-deprecating, but even I need to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## mistikat

You will rock it - for sure. Wear a big floppy hat if you're worried we will mob you on the street for photos.


----------



## Mindi B

Yeah, that's my fear, pretty much.  Mobbed by paparazzi.  A constant threat for me.  
Seriously, I am so not into celebrity culture, but OP really has an amazing fashion sense and the looks to carry it off.  I think I would hate her if I had the energy to think about it enough.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> Say, I have a general fashion ID request--I am sure someone in the cafe will know this.  Scroll down on the page below to see Olivia Palermo on Saturday in ripped jeans and a grey and white fur (shearling?) chubby.  Who makes this coat? http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2016/02/22/olivia-palermo-coat-parade-london-fashion-week/
> Thank you, fashion mavens.



YIkes, that jacket looks like a critter in The Revenant!  It is a good look if you can do very very skinny on the bottom.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I'd look like a sheepdog if I wore that thing.
*running back to work*


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> I'd look like a sheepdog if I wore that thing.
> *running back to work*



My DH would be calling Animal Conrol if I wore it.


----------



## Mindi B

Yet I love it.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> Yet I love it.



I couldn't wear it but I think you can pull it off beautifully.


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> Yet I love it.



I like it, too.   I think it's fun, but I'd never get to wear it where I live. I never get to wear a lot of my coatsyet I keep buying them! :wondering I belong in a colder climate!


----------



## Pirula

Mindi B said:


> Yet I love it.







etoile de mer said:


> I like it, too.   I think it's fun, but I'd never get to wear it where I live. I never get to wear a lot of my coatsyet I keep buying them! :wondering I belong in a colder climate!




So do I.  It's great fun.  I want your sartorial courage Mindi.  [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, Pirula, but I haven't bought it. . . yet. . . .


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Yet I love it.




#MCL Muppet Coats for Life Mindi! I have several similar and love them though I prefer longer cuts so I can get the full Muppet effect [emoji12]


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> #MCL Muppet Coats for Life Mindi! I have several similar and love them though I prefer longer cuts so I can get the full Muppet effect [emoji12]



How about pairing with that adorable fur knit hat you got recently?


----------



## Mindi B

MrsOwen3 said:


> #MCL Muppet Coats for Life Mindi! I have several similar and love them though I prefer longer cuts so I can get the full Muppet effect [emoji12]


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> #MCL Muppet Coats for Life Mindi! I have several similar and love them though I prefer longer cuts so I can get the full Muppet effect [emoji12]



But you're tall. Someone like me would look like a tribble (old Star Trek reference).


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Say, I have a general fashion ID request--I am sure someone in the cafe will know this.  Scroll down on the page below to see Olivia Palermo on Saturday in ripped jeans and a grey and white fur (shearling?) chubby.  Who makes this coat? http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2016/02/22/olivia-palermo-coat-parade-london-fashion-week/
> Thank you, fashion mavens.


 


I think that crinkled fiber is Mongolian goat.   It does look kind of cool.  somehow I associate Marc Jacobs with a chubby.


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> But you're tall. Someone like me would look like a tribble (old Star Trek reference).



Tribbles!  One of the most famous episodes!


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> Tribbles!  One of the most famous episodes!




Star Trek was the show I watched every day after school!!!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles1 said:


> Star Trek was the show I watched every day after school!!!!!



I still watch it in all forms   BBC America seems to use the most recent with Jean Luc Picard (what a hottie!) as the default programming when they have nothing else to show and that appears to be 20 hours out of every 24.


----------



## Mindi B

Count me in as a Trekkie.  Not that I want to inflame everyone's jealousy, but I went to a Star Trek Convention in Toronto in 1976 (I was an uber-nerdy tween at the time).  The "Big Three" weren't there, but I saw Jimmy Doohan, George Takai, Mark Leonard, and Grace Lee Whitney!  It was actually lots of fun.

ETA:  See what happens, EB?  One innocent Tribble reference and any number of Star Trek fans crawl out from the woodwork!


----------



## mistikat

I see everyone knows better than to call fans Trekkers!


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, yes, the ancient tribal dispute.


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> I still watch it in all forms   BBC America seems to use the most recent with Jean Luc Picard (what a hottie!) as the default programming when they have nothing else to show and that appears to be 20 hours out of every 24.







Mindi B said:


> Count me in as a Trekkie.  Not that I want to inflame everyone's jealousy, but I went to a Star Trek Convention in Toronto in 1976 (I was an uber-nerdy tween at the time).  The "Big Three" weren't there, but I saw Jimmy Doohan, George Takai, Mark Leonard, and Grace Lee Whitney!  It was actually lots of fun.
> 
> ETA:  See what happens, EB?  One innocent Tribble reference and any number of Star Trek fans crawl out from the woodwork!




I went to a ballet and the dancers were performing to one of William Shatner's songs!!! It was fantastic!!!! I bought the album after a few too many glasses of champagne that evening!!  And it's great!


----------



## Mindi B

Bill Shatner.  One of a kind.  In ways both good and bad.  But it's hard not to like him.


----------



## mistikat

There's someone who had an improbably, late in life career bounce.


----------



## Mindi B

He did.  And he's just so relentlessly _himself_.  It's endearing.


----------



## mistikat

Just to bring this back to a recent food discussion, as he's from Montreal he may even be a poutine lover. Just saying.


----------



## Mindi B

Given his silhouette, I think that's a definite possibility!


----------



## mistikat

He wasn't rotund in his Star Trek days though!


----------



## Mindi B

Oddly enough, he was a bit, but only occasionally!  As each season went on, he gained weight (and, rumor has it, the costumes shrank) and he had to be reminded to watch it lest he outgrew the gold shirt (the budget was tight and they literally could not afford to make him another uniform)!  One of the pieces of possibly apocryphal Trek knowledge with which my poor brain is liberally littered.


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> Oddly enough, he was a bit, but only occasionally!  As each season went on, he gained weight (and, rumor has it, the costumes shrank) and he had to be reminded to watch it lest he outgrew the gold shirt (the budget was tight and they literally could not afford to make him another uniform)!  One of the pieces of possibly apocryphal Trek knowledge with which my poor brain is liberally littered.




I am howling!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Don't laugh, Freckles.  My inability to jettison such completely useless trivia from my neurons is a Serious Problem.  Stuff like "Shatner's battles with weight" takes up room I genuinely need, for, like, my cell phone number.  It's NOT FUNNY!


----------



## mistikat

I tried out for Jeopardy, thinking I have a wealth of completely useless trivia but I found that my capacity for remembering stuff like that is nothing close to what you need to be a contestant. And the others trying out were dead serious about it. It was actually a little bit scary! I did get a lovely plastic pen with the Jeopardy! logo on it as my "thanks for playing, trivia loser!" parting gift.


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> Don't laugh, Freckles.  My inability to jettison such completely useless trivia from my neurons is a Serious Problem.  Stuff like "Shatner's battles with weight" takes up room I genuinely need, for, like, my cell phone number.  It's NOT FUNNY!




No more howling Mindi, I promise! I will say that DH doesn't even try to compete with me when it comes to social/Hollywood/gossip knowledge!! I kick his butt at trivia crack almost every time. Every once in awhile he gets on a science roll. And I can't compete in that area. Boo


----------



## Freckles1

mistikat said:


> I tried out for Jeopardy, thinking I have a wealth of completely useless trivia but I found that my capacity for remembering stuff like that is nothing close to what you need to be a contestant. And the others trying out were dead serious about it. It was actually a little bit scary! I did get a lovely plastic pen with the Jeopardy! logo on it as my "thanks for playing, trivia loser!" parting gift.




That's awesome!!! I wouldn't have the guts!!


----------



## mistikat

Freckles1 said:


> That's awesome!!! I wouldn't have the guts!!



I was too naive to realize exactly how intense Jeopardy wonks are! Though the guy sitting to my left did try to cheat off my paper. I felt like I was back in high school. Hey, he didn't get picked either - that shoulda learned him to cheat off someone who at least had a shot of getting on the show!


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> Oddly enough, he was a bit, but only occasionally!  As each season went on, he gained weight (and, rumor has it, the costumes shrank) and he had to be reminded to watch it lest he outgrew the gold shirt (the budget was tight and they literally could not afford to make him another uniform)!  One of the pieces of possibly apocryphal Trek knowledge with which my poor brain is liberally littered.



Quite true!  He had his chubby days.  Today I saw a copy of the book he wrote about Leonard Nimoy.  Could not bring myself to actually open it and read a few snippets.  OK,so  my mom played bridge with Shatner's mother.  Apparently the lady let EVERYONE know who he/she was.  I don't know if that made her a better bridge player


----------



## etoupebirkin

OMG ladies!!!!

I am a complete nerd. 

But, I am in awe of all your Trekiness!!! 

I love Star Trek--my Mom used to chide me if I knew my schoolwork like I knew Star Trek, I'd be getting all As. To me it was one of the best shows ever. It tackled so many modern and life issues in a way that was really relatable and understandable.

I also love Star Wars and Lord of the Rings, too.

I remember seeing all three Star Wars movies, vividly, I know where I was who I saw it with, weird.

With LOTR, I read each book in one sitting.

I have not gone to any conventions. Mindi, I bow down to you! I agree Shatner is a unique guy, Nimoy, too. I just wish they ended up friends at the end.

Love the comments about Poutine!


----------



## etoupebirkin

mistikat said:


> I tried out for Jeopardy, thinking I have a wealth of completely useless trivia but I found that my capacity for remembering stuff like that is nothing close to what you need to be a contestant. And the others trying out were dead serious about it. It was actually a little bit scary! I did get a lovely plastic pen with the Jeopardy! logo on it as my "thanks for playing, trivia loser!" parting gift.



Wow Misti, you have G U T S ! ! !


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> I was too naive to realize exactly how intense Jeopardy wonks are! Though the guy sitting to my left did try to cheat off my paper. I felt like I was back in high school. Hey, he didn't get picked either - that shoulda learned him to cheat off someone who at least had a shot of getting on the show!



The movie White Men Can't Jump had the subplot of the wife, Rosie Perez, studying to be on Jeopardy and finally doing it and winning.  It was darn good!  I enjoy answering the questions and really think the contestants must have a special gene so their brains don't freeze up.  The PRESSURE!


----------



## mistikat

Getting on the show requires a combination of vast stores of trivia across a number of areas, and being really cool under pressure! I'm good at Trivial Pursuit and random trivia but this is a whole other level.


----------



## Mindi B

I'm with EB, misti.  I think it is awesome that you tried out!  I would never have the courage (not to mention that I know I would tank spectacularly).


----------



## mistikat

Thanks, Mindi. Pretty sure that if I'd actually thought about it, I wouldn't have done it!  It was a video (with Alex Trebek) in the same format as Jeopardy except you couldn't select your category. You marked your answers down within a short time frame and then on to the next one. I think I got about 2/3 of the questions right, but that wasn't high enough to get to the next round.


----------



## Freckles1

Good morning ladies!
What is everyone up to this weekend? Any exciting plans?


----------



## Cordeliere

DH qualified for Jeopardy in the 1980s.   He was called to be on it twice but didn&#8217;t go.  He was working in a high end sales job and couldn&#8217;t take off work as had too much to lose being away from the deals he was pushing across the finish line.  He says he couldn&#8217;t do it now, as he is no longer fast enough and has word retrieval issues that come with being in the gray fox demographic.

In 2003 he qualified for and was on Who Wants to Be a Millionaire?   He passed the information test the first time, but then the producers meet with you and decide if you will be interesting on TV.  He didn&#8217;t have any interesting anecdotes prepared so they bounced him.  This was in the CA casting call.  Not to be deterred, he flew to NY and took the test again, passed again, and this time had his interesting stories ready, so they took him.  It was when Meredith Vieira was the host.  DH did well.  He got through the $64,000 question and then missed the $125,000 question, so his winnings dropped back to $32,000.

I was in a new job, and it really aggravated me to have to take off to be the person in the bleachers (but I was not a lifeline).  I had my 5 seconds on national tv.  They film multiple episodes a day, one right after the other.  I was in the stands for the two episodes that preceded him.   The experience of seeing how people were in real life and how they came across when the edited episode was aired caused me to never believe anything I saw on film against.  They made a really unlikeable woman seem pleasant.  They edited words out of DH&#8217;s mouth so seamlessly that it was impossible to tell.   They reordered sequences of his conversations with Meredith.  

More than his winnings, the value to him has been being able to tell people the story.  Everyone is fascinated and wants to hear the story and he loves telling it.  It was one of those experiences that really added to the richness of his life.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> DH qualified for Jeopardy in the 1980s.   He was called to be on it twice but didnt go.  He was working in a high end sales job and couldnt take off work as had too much to lose being away from the deals he was pushing across the finish line.  He says he couldnt do it now, as he is no longer fast enough and has word retrieval issues that come with being in the gray fox demographic.
> 
> In 2003 he qualified for and was on Who Wants to Be a Millionaire?   He passed the information test the first time, but then the producers meet with you and decide if you will be interesting on TV.  He didnt have any interesting anecdotes prepared so they bounced him.  This was in the CA casting call.  Not to be deterred, he flew to NY and took the test again, passed again, and this time had his interesting stories ready, so they took him.  It was when Meredith Vieira was the host.  DH did well.  He got through the $64,000 question and then missed the $125,000 question, so his winnings dropped back to $32,000.
> 
> I was in a new job, and it really aggravated me to have to take off to be the person in the bleachers (but I was not a lifeline).  I had my 5 seconds on national tv.  They film multiple episodes a day, one right after the other.  I was in the stands for the two episodes that preceded him.   The experience of seeing how people were in real life and how they came across when the edited episode was aired caused me to never believe anything I saw on film against.  They made a really unlikeable woman seem pleasant.  They edited words out of DHs mouth so seamlessly that it was impossible to tell.   They reordered sequences of his conversations with Meredith.
> 
> More than his winnings, the value to him has been being able to tell people the story.  Everyone is fascinated and wants to hear the story and he loves telling it.  It was one of those experiences that really added to the richness of his life.



What a story!  He certainly was determined.   Bet he is a great salesman!  Did he have to go to these lengths to get you to marry him


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> What a story!  He certainly was determined.   Bet he is a great salesman!  Did he have to go to these lengths to get you to marry him



Actually yes.  I would not give him my phone number when we first met and I said I was too busy to see him for the next six months.   So he said, "take my card and call me when you are less busy".    And I called him the next day.


----------



## Pirula

Cordeliere said:


> Actually yes.  I would not give him my phone number when we first met and I said I was too busy to see him for the next six months.   So he said, "take my card and call me when you are less busy".    And I called him the next day.




[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji175][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;&#10083;


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Actually yes.  I would not give him my phone number when we first met and I said I was too busy to see him for the next six months.   So he said, "take my card and call me when you are less busy".    And I called him the next day.



Love it!  What if he said he had to wash his hair?


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Actually yes.  I would not give him my phone number when we first met and I said I was too busy to see him for the next six months.   So he said, "take my card and call me when you are less busy".    And I called him the next day.


Haha! Great story!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pirula said:


> [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji175][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;&#10083;





gracekelly said:


> Love it!  What if he said he had to wash his hair?





scarf1 said:


> Haha! Great story!




It probably sounds like I was playing hard to get, but actually I had just started to study for a licensing exam that should have taken every non-working minute for those six months.   But boy does DH know how to close a deal.   

Our first date, he took me to a chick flick.  For our second date, he took me to the always popular destination of the dentist to get my wisdom teeth out.   On the drive there, I remember,thinking  "wow, we get along well".  Then about 3 weeks later, my very frosty mother came to visit and he had her eating out of his hand.   He had me with dental chauffeuring and mo-in-law charming.  You can tell how romantic I am.

So 3 months after we met, we were living together.  I was tons of fun because I spent 99%  the time in the bedroom with the door shut while I studied. He kept me fed.   Then 11 months after we met, we were married.  And here were are 26 years later finishing each others sentences.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at the Philadelphia Flower Show preview (the theme is America's national parks):


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fat Albert takes a little rest


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Lots of woodland scenes at the show:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The entryway:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Another arrangement at the entrance:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

A little sunshine after the snow:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Afternoon tea is served here twice a day.  You have to reserve it at least 5 months in advance.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

In the tea room:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Tea room:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

One more in the tea room:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Orchid exhibit.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> It probably sounds like I was playing hard to get, but actually I had just started to study for a licensing exam that should have taken every non-working minute for those six months.   But boy does DH know how to close a deal.
> 
> Our first date, he took me to a chick flick.  For our second date, he took me to the always popular destination of the dentist to get my wisdom teeth out.   On the drive there, I remember,thinking  "wow, we get along well".  Then about 3 weeks later, my very frosty mother came to visit and he had her eating out of his hand.   He had me with dental chauffeuring and mo-in-law charming.  You can tell how romantic I am.
> 
> So 3 months after we met, we were living together.  I was tons of fun because I spent 99%  the time in the bedroom with the door shut while I studied. He kept me fed.   Then 11 months after we met, we were married.  And here were are 26 years later finishing each others sentences.



He's a keeper!  Great stories!


----------



## Mindi B

Cordeliere said:


> It probably sounds like I was playing hard to get, but actually I had just started to study for a licensing exam that should have taken every non-working minute for those six months.   But boy does DH know how to close a deal.
> 
> Our first date, he took me to a chick flick.  For our second date, he took me to the always popular destination of the dentist to get my wisdom teeth out.   On the drive there, I remember,thinking  "wow, we get along well".  Then about 3 weeks later, my very frosty mother came to visit and he had her eating out of his hand.   He had me with dental chauffeuring and mo-in-law charming.  You can tell how romantic I am.
> 
> So 3 months after we met, we were living together.  I was tons of fun because I spent 99%  the time in the bedroom with the door shut while I studied. He kept me fed.   Then 11 months after we met, we were married.  And here were are 26 years later finishing each others sentences.



How wonderful!  It IS romantic--darn close to love at first sight!


----------



## mistikat

Love these photos, Madam Bijoux. Thanks for sharing. And Cordeliere, great stories!


----------



## Mindi B

Madam, the flower photos make me long for spring to hurry up!  And, as always, the bling ain't half bad, either.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

mistikat said:


> Love these photos, Madam Bijoux. Thanks for sharing. And Cordeliere, great stories!





Mindi B said:


> Madam, the flower photos make me long for spring to hurry up!  And, as always, the bling ain't half bad, either.



Thank you, Mistikat and Mindi B


----------



## etoupebirkin

Madam Bijoux said:


> One more in the tea room:


These pics make me want to hop in the car and drive to Philly!!!


----------



## Jadeite

Mindi B said:


> Don't laugh, Freckles.  My inability to jettison such completely useless trivia from my neurons is a Serious Problem.  Stuff like "Shatner's battles with weight" takes up room I genuinely need, for, like, my cell phone number.  It's NOT FUNNY!




lol. I remember him as TJ Hooker.


----------



## Jadeite

Cordeliere said:


> It probably sounds like I was playing hard to get, but actually I had just started to study for a licensing exam that should have taken every non-working minute for those six months.   But boy does DH know how to close a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Our first date, he took me to a chick flick.  For our second date, he took me to the always popular destination of the dentist to get my wisdom teeth out.   On the drive there, I remember,thinking  "wow, we get along well".  Then about 3 weeks later, my very frosty mother came to visit and he had her eating out of his hand.   He had me with dental chauffeuring and mo-in-law charming.  You can tell how romantic I am.
> 
> 
> 
> So 3 months after we met, we were living together.  I was tons of fun because I spent 99%  the time in the bedroom with the door shut while I studied. He kept me fed.   Then 11 months after we met, we were married.  And here were are 26 years later finishing each others sentences.




What a wonderful story , the sort of stuff you see in romance movies.


----------



## Mindi B

Jadeite said:


> lol. I remember him as TJ Hooker.



Yeah, that was well past his glory days.  As TJ Hooker he was sporting (rumor has it) a man-corset and wearing a bad rug (toupée).  But he has been a working actor with regular gigs since the 60s, so that represents a pretty solid career.


----------



## Pirula

Mindi B said:


> Yeah, that was well past his glory days.  As TJ Hooker he was sporting (rumor has it) a man-corset and wearing a bad rug (toupée).  But he has been a working actor with regular gigs since the 60s, so that represents a pretty solid career.




Agreed.  At our house, we call him "the best worst actor ever."   I also grew up with Star Trek reruns on Channel 11.  But my favorite Shatner moments were his performances on Twilght Zone and Colombo.  In one episode of the latter, "Fade in to Murder," he subtly pokes fun at his own acting and you can readily tell that he and Peter Falk were great friends having a great time.  One of my favorites.


----------



## Mindi B

That is a hilariously perfect description, Pirula.  The Twilight Zone "there's a man on the wing of the plane" episode is a classic, of course.  And I remember the Columbo, too.


----------



## Pirula

Mindi B said:


> That is a hilariously perfect description, Pirula.  The Twilight Zone "there's a man on the wing of the plane" episode is a classic, of course.  And I remember the Columbo, too.




The TZ where he and his new wife stop in a small town to have their car fixed and he becomes superstitiously obsessed with one of those questions answered for a penny machines is also an excellent one!

ETA:  looked it up.  This one is called "Nick of Time."


----------



## Moirai

Good morning, Cafe!

MadamB, thank you for the beautiful flower pics. Just what I needed this morning for my tired eyes. Amazing how much work went into those displays. And, of course always love your diamonds!

Mistikat, you are a smart and brave soul for trying out for Jeopardy. I'm horrible at it. I remember playing group Trivia on a cruise ship and I would say, don't look at me. My SIL who is a stay-at-home mom was terrific at it.

Cordeliere, fabulous story of you and DH! Love the story of DH on Millionaire show. I remember watching those with Vieira.

Another Trekkie fan here. I grew up watching reruns of Shatner series and then watched Picard series. I really like the current version with the new cast. Also, a big fan of Star Wars. I still vividly remember my dad taking me and my siblings to watch the first one. The line was wrapped around the corner of the theater. There was no such thing as reserving tickets online, lol.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

etoupebirkin said:


> These pics make me want to hop in the car and drive to Philly!!!





Moirai said:


> Good morning, Cafe!
> 
> MadamB, thank you for the beautiful flower pics. Just what I needed this morning for my tired eyes. Amazing how much work went into those displays. And, of course always love your diamonds!
> 
> Mistikat, you are a smart and brave soul for trying out for Jeopardy. I'm horrible at it. I remember playing group Trivia on a cruise ship and I would say, don't look at me. My SIL who is a stay-at-home mom was terrific at it.
> 
> Cordeliere, fabulous story of you and DH! Love the story of DH on Millionaire show. I remember watching those with Vieira.
> 
> Another Trekkie fan here. I grew up watching reruns of Shatner series and then watched Picard series. I really like the current version with the new cast. Also, a big fan of Star Wars. I still vividly remember my dad taking me and my siblings to watch the first one. The line was wrapped around the corner of the theater. There was no such thing as reserving tickets online, lol.



Thanks, Etoupebirkin and Moirai


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> That is a hilariously perfect description, Pirula.  The Twilight Zone "there's a man on the wing of the plane" episode is a classic, of course.  And I remember the Columbo, too.



That one was on fairly recently.  I think that was my first notice of him.  So good looking when he was young.  They redid that exact story in the later incarnation of Twilight Zone so they knew how popular it was.

*
Madame Bijoux*, thank you for the magnificent pictures!  I love flowers so this was a great treat for me.  Love the tea room!


----------



## Cordeliere

Madam Bijoux said:


> Fat Albert takes a little rest



Fat Albert is a handsome fellow.  Is he new in your life?


When I look at your pics of the flower show, my brain re-experiences memories of the smell of peat moss and heavily organic dirts along with the wonderful feeling of high humidity after being tired of dry winter air.  Interesting how flower shows trigger such visceral memories.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> He's a keeper!  Great stories!





Mindi B said:


> How wonderful!  It IS romantic--darn close to love at first sight!





mistikat said:


> And Cordeliere, great stories!





Jadeite said:


> What a wonderful story , the sort of stuff you see in romance movies.





Moirai said:


> Cordeliere, fabulous story of you and DH! Love the story of DH on Millionaire show. I remember watching those with Vieira..



I have been passing your comments on to DH.   Your comments have made us go "wow, I guess it was romantic" and have made us feel really good.   Thank you for your kind interest.


----------



## Pirula

gracekelly said:


> That one was on fairly recently.  I think that was my first notice of him.  So good looking when he was young.  They redid that exact story in the later incarnation of Twilight Zone so they knew how popular it was.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Madame Bijoux*, thank you for the magnificent pictures!  I love flowers so this was a great treat for me.  Love the tea room!




He was....okay I'll say it:  he was HOT in "Nick of Time."

Like, for real.


----------



## Mindi B

He WAS!  He had gorgeous eyes. . . .


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Cordeliere said:


> Fat Albert is a handsome fellow.  Is he new in your life?
> 
> 
> When I look at your pics of the flower show, my brain re-experiences memories of the smell of peat moss and heavily organic dirts along with the wonderful feeling of high humidity after being tired of dry winter air.  Interesting how flower shows trigger such visceral memories.



Many thanks, Cordeliere!  I got Fat Albert from an estate dealer quite a few years ago.  He was made in the late 1920's.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

gracekelly said:


> That one was on fairly recently.  I think that was my first notice of him.  So good looking when he was young.  They redid that exact story in the later incarnation of Twilight Zone so they knew how popular it was.
> 
> *
> Madame Bijoux*, thank you for the magnificent pictures!  I love flowers so this was a great treat for me.  Love the tea room!


Thank you, Gracekelly


----------



## dharma

Happy Sunday, cafe! 
Love all the Bill Shatner talk, does anyone remember his vocal "album"? Amazing stuff. DH and I are huge Star Trek fans!

Cordeliere, your love story is perfect. Congrats on 25 years!

Hoping it's nice enough today to take the girls for a very long walk. They are miserable in the cold and the winter usually means they are somewhat home and yard bound. A long walk will do us all some good. Excited for the Downton finale, and can't believe I stopped myself from reading all spoilers. I think I have a pretty good idea of where they will go, but maybe there will be a surprise, hopefully not a sad one.

MadameB, the flowers are gorgeous but your ring takes the stage!

I have found myself cheating on H recently and my eye is roaming toward other bags. I am lusting after three right now, all completely different. The funny thing is I can purchase all three for less than the price of a Kelly but they still seem too expensive. Does this mind warp happen to anyone else? I have become so secure in thinking that H purchases are forever classics, I hate the idea of buying an expensive trendy bag. But sometimes a bag should just be fun, no?


----------



## dharma

Another Twighlight Zone-ish thought.....a few pages back I asked abut Charlotte Tilbury cosmetics and now all the ads on this page are for CTilbury cosmetics. Spooky stuff, this Internet.


----------



## etoupebirkin

This weekend has been a whirlwind, but good things. 

I made a huge pot of meatballs yesterday. I'm making dinner for a fellow congregant's family--the mother is battling breast cancer. This morning, I made two Scottish raisin and walnut tarts. The tart crust is shortbread. It's from a James Beard recipe I found 30 years ago. It's so very yummy. So the dinner I'm bringing is spaghetti and meatballs, salad, Italian bread and the tart for dessert!

DH and I are going to drop the food off and go for a nice (but chilly) bike ride.

DS is coming home for dinner, so I'm a happy girl.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, that is a very generous and genuinely helpful thing to do for your fellow congregant and her family.  It is admirable when people don't just say, "Anything I can do. . . " but then actually go ahead and DO something in such circumstances.
dharma, you must tell us which bags have caught your eye.  I think you and I have similar taste, so I bet I will be entirely in sympathy with you.  And yes, I look at $1500 bags and think, "Ack, too expensive!" while the insanity that is Hermes math I now take for granted.  
The Internet is watching us all. . . .


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> EB, that is a very generous and genuinely helpful thing to do for your fellow congregant and her family.  It is admirable when people don't just say, "Anything I can do. . . " but then actually go ahead and DO something in such circumstances.
> dharma, you must tell us which bags have caught your eye.  I think you and I have similar taste, so I bet I will be entirely in sympathy with you.  And yes, I look at $1500 bags and think, "Ack, too expensive!" while the insanity that is Hermes math I now take for granted.
> The Internet is watching us all. . . .



Mindi,
It's seldom that we truly get the opportunity to help another in the community. I think it creates good karma to do small acts of kindness. I love to cook, so it was a natural fit for me. Just after I posted today, a friend asked me to take their caregiver to the doctor as it's not far from my work. I just have to get up a bit earlier tomorrow.

I also go through life and think Birkin units and Kelly units. Hermes math does skew your perceptions. I recently got a Celine bag. It was a fraction of a Kelly or Birkin unit in a color similar to Lagoon or Blue Atoll in Chèvre. And I thought it was a relative bargain.

DH and I did a big bike ride today and stopped at our favorite craft brewery. We parked our car there and rode off. The bike trail is right there and the brewery is a great way to cool off. While riding, DH mentioned he'd like a hot dog for lunch. We finished our ride and lo and behold a hot dog food truck was at the brewery. We figured it was a sign from the above that we were meant to have a hot dog and a brew. 

But I wish the Poutine truck was there. I'm following them on Facebook and Twitter. I know it's weird.

On another note, both my kids will be home tonight&#8212;a huge treat! I think it will be the last time for a while because DS is moving to Kentucky for 6 months for work in April.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

dharma said:


> Happy Sunday, cafe!
> Love all the Bill Shatner talk, does anyone remember his vocal "album"? Amazing stuff. DH and I are huge Star Trek fans!
> 
> Cordeliere, your love story is perfect. Congrats on 25 years!
> 
> Hoping it's nice enough today to take the girls for a very long walk. They are miserable in the cold and the winter usually means they are somewhat home and yard bound. A long walk will do us all some good. Excited for the Downton finale, and can't believe I stopped myself from reading all spoilers. I think I have a pretty good idea of where they will go, but maybe there will be a surprise, hopefully not a sad one.
> 
> MadameB, the flowers are gorgeous but your ring takes the stage!
> 
> I have found myself cheating on H recently and my eye is roaming toward other bags. I am lusting after three right now, all completely different. The funny thing is I can purchase all three for less than the price of a Kelly but they still seem too expensive. Does this mind warp happen to anyone else? I have become so secure in thinking that H purchases are forever classics, I hate the idea of buying an expensive trendy bag. But sometimes a bag should just be fun, no?



Thank you, Dharma.  Hope you enjoyed your walk.


----------



## dharma

MadameB, I did enjoy it, thank you did some browsing while we were out and enjoyed my favorite coffee stop.  I hope this is a sign of good weather here to stay. The girls did well, I thought they would be a little slow, they are getting up there in age, but they managed a little over 3 miles.

Eb, you are very kind to bring such a delicious meal. Having been on the receiving end of quite a few meals from friends during DH's recent surgery, I can tell you it is very much appreciated by the recipient. Your biking afternoon sounds lovely and tasty!

Mindi, sometimes I feel like my taste is all over the place!  I believe all of these bags will get a lot of use, but I truly don't "need" any of them. The Chanel is a simple reissue flap in a gorgeous color. That's pretty much the only Chanel style I really like. I have been wanting a kelly in the same shade for a while but the Chanel may actually be more versatile and it's able to be worn messenger style, a huge plus. The Celine is another messenger/shoulder style in saddle leather called the symmetrical bag, very clean and chic, but a bit hippy dippy. The Gucci is a ridiculous over the top huge tote covered in painted hydrangea blue flowers and sequin birds and insects.  Crazy pants and more than tacky but I love it. I probably have the least use for this one and it's the most trendy but it makes me smile.  Three bags, Classic, boho and extravagant....

Counting down to Downton, I think I'll work out to make the time fly


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe! 

I'm finally getting a few minutes to post. I'm having an incredibly busy couple of weeks and have been working long days. I've been reading tPF at night but find myself falling asleep and dreaming of bags. Ah well, there are worse things to dream about. It's better than the I forgot to do something dreams that wake you up panicking. 

I'm all set for my dinner event, I got the Gucci sweatshirt and it's divine! The print has me literally wanting every piece in the Gucci Tian collection. *Dharma,* I know the bag you're thinking about, it is crazy fabulous! I'm actually going to look at the Tian duffel as an overnighter as I love the print so much. I've decided the Chanel weekend/luggage flap is too flashy for me and too expensive! The Reissue is the only silhouette that I'm really drawn to but would rather save for my podium bag and a little K that's got my name on it. 

*EB*, hope you had an enjoyable day cooking! 

*Madam*, will you go back to the Flower Show? I had backstage access a few years ago and it was fabulous to go after closing and run around with no people! 

My work schedule lets up a bit in the next few weeks and DH and I are moving forward with our bathroom renovation. We're also going to be looking for a new bed, does anyone have any recommendations? I got to try out a Hastens bed a while ago but at 2-5 Birkin units, DH might never get up 

Hope to post again soon!


----------



## Cordeliere

Anybody else got tears in their eyes from the last episode of DA?


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> I have found myself cheating on H recently and my eye is roaming toward other bags. I am lusting after three right now, all completely different. The funny thing is I can purchase all three for less than the price of a Kelly but they still seem too expensive. Does this mind warp happen to anyone else? I have become so secure in thinking that H purchases are forever classics, I hate the idea of buying an expensive trendy bag. But sometimes a bag should just be fun, no?



It must be in the air.  One evening last week I read the entire thread on people sending their bags to the spa or to be repaired.   It gave me a new appreciation for corner wear that was sort of a turn off.   Made me browse my favorite in other brands.  I was reminded that some have fabric interiors and that is a deal breaker for me.   But I was working with the same math:  1 Hermes equal 3 non Hermes.   I gave up with the feeling that this is too much work and effort to decide.  Bags are supposed to be fun--not a life decision.  I expect my brain will work it out in my sleep without much help from me.


----------



## chaneljewel

Madame B, the flowers are beautiful!!  I so love flowers!


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> I'm finally getting a few minutes to post. I'm having an incredibly busy couple of weeks and have been working long days. I've been reading tPF at night but find myself falling asleep and dreaming of bags. Ah well, there are worse things to dream about. It's better than the I forgot to do something dreams that wake you up panicking.
> 
> I'm all set for my dinner event, I got the Gucci sweatshirt and it's divine! The print has me literally wanting every piece in the Gucci Tian collection. *Dharma,* I know the bag you're thinking about, it is crazy fabulous! I'm actually going to look at the Tian duffel as an overnighter as I love the print so much. I've decided the Chanel weekend/luggage flap is too flashy for me and too expensive! The Reissue is the only silhouette that I'm really drawn to but would rather save for my podium bag and a little K that's got my name on it.
> 
> *EB*, hope you had an enjoyable day cooking!
> 
> *Madam*, will you go back to the Flower Show? I had backstage access a few years ago and it was fabulous to go after closing and run around with no people!
> 
> My work schedule lets up a bit in the next few weeks and DH and I are moving forward with our bathroom renovation. We're also going to be looking for a new bed, does anyone have any recommendations? I got to try out a Hastens bed a while ago but at 2-5 Birkin units, DH might never get up
> 
> Hope to post again soon!



Yay, I'm so happy that you got the sweatshirt!! It's fab!! I'm glad you like the G bag, I thought I was a little nuts.  I looked at all the styles online but that's the only one I'm drawn to. It does seem like a relative bargain compared to H but I'm not really sure I'm going to bite. I hope your renovations go smoothly!



Cordeliere said:


> Anybody else got tears in their eyes from the last episode of DA?


yes, not from the show content but from the fact that it's over. Oh well. I loved it and was happy with the end, it tied up nicely and predictably 



Cordeliere said:


> It must be in the air.  One evening last week I read the entire thread on people sending their bags to the spa or to be repaired.   It gave me a new appreciation for corner wear that was sort of a turn off.   Made me browse my favorite in other brands.  I was reminded that some have fabric interiors and that is a deal breaker for me.   But I was working with the same math:  1 Hermes equal 3 non Hermes.   I gave up with the feeling that this is too much work and effort to decide.  Bags are supposed to be fun--not a life decision.  I expect my brain will work it out in my sleep without much help from me.



Which thread was this? I have always found Hermes spa service nothing short of miraculous. I don't baby and freak over every flaw but when a bag has had a good amount of use, I send it in and get back what looks like a new bag.  It's amazing. I've spa'd togo, swift, box and buffalo all with great results.  Usually they fix corners, do the resin, fix stitches, and polish the hardware. I guess that's why I feel the bags are worth it. My DD will enjoy them in years to come.  I think women are much harder on bags nowadays simply due to current lifestyles. I can't even leave my back door, and enter my garage and car without hitting a corner, lol. My driver is never there! When we see a pristine vintage and marvel at the quality, I don't believe that these bags were used as daily "workhorses". 
It's funny that you gave up thinking about it, I do the exact same thing!  If it's too much to ponder, I step back and don't buy anything. Hence, I will most likely not bite on any of these bags. Totally agree on fabric interiors, btw


----------



## Mindi B

dharma said:


> MadameB, I did enjoy it, thank you did some browsing while we were out and enjoyed my favorite coffee stop.  I hope this is a sign of good weather here to stay. The girls did well, I thought they would be a little slow, they are getting up there in age, but they managed a little over 3 miles.
> 
> Eb, you are very kind to bring such a delicious meal. Having been on the receiving end of quite a few meals from friends during DH's recent surgery, I can tell you it is very much appreciated by the recipient. Your biking afternoon sounds lovely and tasty!
> 
> Mindi, sometimes I feel like my taste is all over the place!  I believe all of these bags will get a lot of use, but I truly don't "need" any of them. The Chanel is a simple reissue flap in a gorgeous color. That's pretty much the only Chanel style I really like. I have been wanting a kelly in the same shade for a while but the Chanel may actually be more versatile and it's able to be worn messenger style, a huge plus. The Celine is another messenger/shoulder style in saddle leather called the symmetrical bag, very clean and chic, but a bit hippy dippy. The Gucci is a ridiculous over the top huge tote covered in painted hydrangea blue flowers and sequin birds and insects.  Crazy pants and more than tacky but I love it. I probably have the least use for this one and it's the most trendy but it makes me smile.  Three bags, Classic, boho and extravagant....
> 
> Counting down to Downton, I think I'll work out to make the time fly



See, if I'd had the courage to guess, I would have had the new Gucci Dionysus on the list for you--!  I can't justify a Gucci for myself, but I've gazed longingly at the version with the giant snake curled over the flap.  The thing that stops me is that the bag is canvas and microfiber, and I can't quite make myself pay half a Birkin for that. . . but I may be shortsighted.  In any case, I understand your attraction to the line completely.  The Celine symmetrical is lovely, and IMO, a timeless style, and of course Chanel is pretty much always a good choice.  So I'm just totally enabling you here!  I wish I had both the lifestyle and the budget to buy all the lovely things that attract my notice, but the sad fact is I'm better off with jeans and tees and flat shoes.  But a girl can still look at the menu, even if she's on a diet!  Let us know if you take the plunge on any of these, please!


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> *yes, not from the show content but from the fact that it's over.* Oh well. I loved it and was happy with the end, it tied up nicely and predictably
> 
> 
> 
> *Which thread was this? *I have always found Hermes spa service nothing short of miraculous. I don't baby and freak over every flaw but when a bag has had a good amount of use, I send it in and get back what looks like a new bag.  It's amazing. I've spa'd togo, swift, box and buffalo all with great results.  Usually they fix corners, do the resin, fix stitches, and polish the hardware. I guess that's why I feel the bags are worth it. My DD will enjoy them in years to come.  I think women are much harder on bags nowadays simply due to current lifestyles. I can't even leave my back door, and enter my garage and car without hitting a corner, lol. My driver is never there! When we see a pristine vintage and marvel at the quality, I don't believe that these bags were used as daily "workhorses".
> :



I was actually in tears of happiness that things worked out for a couple of the characters that fate had not been kind to.   I loved the multiple happy endings.   It seems to me that there are many fewer happy endings in entertainment than there used to be and this felt like a happy ending feast.

Here is the thread I mentioned.  Posters were mostly very positive about spa experiences although some could see no difference after the services.  The later part of this thread mentions things like splitting handles on new bags (Yikes) and customers being told that their bags would not be accepted for spa service and they should enjoy their bags as they are.  There are a lot of complicated mitigating issues around what was accepted and what wasn't that I can't summarize.  One thing I got out of the thread was how cost of spa/repair services went from dirt cheap in 2007 and increasing significantly to current/recent amounts that are significant enough to factor in when purchasing vintage bags.  But mainly I realized how corners wear on Birkins.  My three bags are sellier and I haven't had to face the corners wearing off--not that any of them are daily bags.  I had been lusting for a prunoir firkin and after thinking about worn corners, my immediate reaction was maybe not.  We will see how long that lasts.

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/hermes-repair-refurbish-policy-7303.html


----------



## mistikat

One of the reasons Hermes tightened up their guidelines for which bags will be accepted for spa/refurbishment is that they were getting overwhelmed by people who had bought bags at resale and wanted Hermes to authenticate them by having them sent for spa. So they cracked down on all bags coming in, and are starting to ask for receipts. 

As for corner wear, it's pretty much just a function of the size of the bag and the use it gets. A large square-ish/oblong bag is going to suffer more wear than one with resined or rounded edges, I think some members here also seem to equate price with imperviousness to wear. It's leather. It is going to get worn and scratched over time, no matter how careful someone is. Price paid doesn't change that. I also think we have also very much changed in how we use expensive things. It used to be they were put aside for "good" or special occasions - weddings, funerals, celebrations, and the like. So of course, they wore better because they weren't being used daily. Now, people seem to feel that, "I paid a lot for this so I'm going to get as much use as possible from it" - fair enough. But more use = more wear.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> I wish I had both the lifestyle and the budget to buy all the lovely things that attract my notice, but the sad fact is I'm better off with jeans and tees and flat shoes.  *But a girl can still look at the menu, even if she's on a diet! * Let us know if you take the plunge on any of these, please!



Funny and true.  I must write that somewhere where I can see it often, so I don't feel guilty and dumb for looking when my eyes are bigger than my pockets.


----------



## Cordeliere

mistikat said:


> One of the reasons Hermes tightened up their guidelines for which bags will be accepted for spa/refurbishment is that they were getting overwhelmed by people who had bought bags at resale and wanted Hermes to authenticate them by having them sent for spa. So they cracked down on all bags coming in, and are starting to ask for receipts.
> 
> As for corner wear, it's pretty much just a function of the size of the bag and the use it gets. A large square-ish/oblong bag is going to suffer more wear than one with resined or rounded edges, I think some members here also seem to equate price with imperviousness to wear. It's leather. It is going to get worn and scratched over time, no matter how careful someone is. Price paid doesn't change that. I also think we have also very much changed in how we use expensive things. It used to be they were put aside for "good" or special occasions - weddings, funerals, celebrations, and the like. So of course, they wore better because they weren't being used daily. Now, people seem to feel that, "I paid a lot for this so I'm going to get as much use as possible from it" - fair enough. But more use = more wear.



You succinctly summarized the issues that I couldn't/didn't.   Thank you.   I tend not to be hard on things in general so maybe corner wear would not be such an issue for me.  But on the other hand, I tend to prefer smaller bags.  I rather suspect I would be like a bull in a china shop with a birkin.  I will be glad when my unconscious self sorts all this out for me because my conscious self is tired of pondering it.


----------



## gracekelly

I think that some people are just harder on bags. Period.  I am great with bags and very hard on shoes.  My mother was the complete opposite.  I cried with I saw the state the of bags that I had given her, yet she had a pair of alligator shoes that I know she wore quite a bit, and they were in great condition.  If there is a crack in the pavement, my heel will find it and I will end up with scraped leather.

I am also fairly adventuresome when it comes to fixing things myself.  I am not going to completely incriminate myself here, and I have done nothing to a bag that would exempt it from an H spa, but I have have...shall we say... done color touch up and a few other things.  The one time I had a huge problem, the craftsman came up with an amazing fix that saved me thousands.  Yes, thousands, because I would have had to completely replace the front and back of the bag!

I gave up attempting to keep up with IT bags a long time ago.  Like Mindi, I can ogle the pictures and appreciate the beauty of some of them, but I have no desire to purchase them as their shelf life is about 10 minutes.  And again, I do not have the life of Olivia Palermo, so why bother?


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> I think that some people are just harder on bags. Period.  I am great with bags and very hard on shoes.  My mother was the complete opposite.  I cried with I saw the state the of bags that I had given her, yet she had a pair of alligator shoes that I know she wore quite a bit, and they were in great condition.  If there is a crack in the pavement, my heel will find it and I will end up with scraped leather.
> 
> I am also fairly adventuresome when it comes to fixing things myself.  I am not going to completely incriminate myself here, and I have done nothing to a bag that would exempt it from an H spa, but I have have...shall we say... done color touch up and a few other things.  The one time I had a huge problem, the craftsman came up with an amazing fix that saved me thousands.  Yes, thousands, because I would have had to completely replace the front and back of the bag!
> 
> I gave up attempting to keep up with IT bags a long time ago.  Like Mindi, I can ogle the pictures and appreciate the beauty of some of them, but I have no desire to purchase them as their shelf life is about 10 minutes.  And again, I do not have the life of Olivia Palermo, so why bother?




Grace I am hard on everything!!!! DH says it has to be "amy proof" ha!! 
I have double clasps, screw on posts - you name it I've got it on the jewelry!!
My poor bags and poor shoes ;(
We have a fantastic shoe shine shop down the road from us and those fellas do a fantastic job making my shoes/boots look nice - they can't do miracles!!!! 
Even my poor car gets scratched  when I park off by myself in the lot!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles1 said:


> Grace I am hard on everything!!!! DH says it has to be "amy proof" ha!!
> I have double clasps, screw on posts - you name it I've got it on the jewelry!!
> My poor bags and poor shoes ;(
> We have a fantastic shoe shine shop down the road from us and those fellas do a fantastic job making my shoes/boots look nice - they can't do miracles!!!!
> Even my poor car gets scratched  when I park off by myself in the lot!!!



   You poor thing!  

You won't believe this, but the only earring that ever came off of my ear was a screw back!  It was on a diamond stud and lucky for me it happened in the car and I found them both.  I subsequently traded them in for another pair and this time around, just went for the regular post/pushbacks  and have never had a problem.  My grandmother used to do that to jewelry too i.e. put on all the security features she could think of.  Sometimes they were just plain ugly and I took them off the pieces I inherited.  

Nothing like a great shoemaker!  Mine has recovered heels for me with new leather.


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> You poor thing!
> 
> 
> 
> You won't believe this, but the only earring that ever came off of my ear was a screw back!  It was on a diamond stud and lucky for me it happened in the car and I found them both.  I subsequently traded them in for another pair and this time around, just went for the regular post/pushbacks  and have never had a problem.  My grandmother used to do that to jewelry too i.e. put on all the security features she could think of.  Sometimes they were just plain ugly and I took them off the pieces I inherited.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like a great shoemaker!  Mine has recovered heels for me with new leather.




My dad nicknamed me "klutz" as a child. Let's put it this way.... The word "grace" would never come to mind when I walk into a room!!! Ha!!
Glad you found those earrings lady!!!


Cheers ladies. Happy Monday!!


----------



## dharma

Freckles1 said:


> My dad nicknamed me "klutz" as a child. Let's put it this way.... The word "grace" would never come to mind when I walk into a room!!! Ha!!
> Glad you found those earrings lady!!!
> View attachment 3295599
> 
> Cheers ladies. Happy Monday!!



Cheers back at ya! I'm sure you are as graceful as you need to be, lol. Your DD has it in spades! What is that lovely cocktail? Mine is a little rosé xo


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> I'm finally getting a few minutes to post. I'm having an incredibly busy couple of weeks and have been working long days. I've been reading tPF at night but find myself falling asleep and dreaming of bags. Ah well, there are worse things to dream about. It's better than the I forgot to do something dreams that wake you up panicking.
> 
> I'm all set for my dinner event, I got the Gucci sweatshirt and it's divine! The print has me literally wanting every piece in the Gucci Tian collection. *Dharma,* I know the bag you're thinking about, it is crazy fabulous! I'm actually going to look at the Tian duffel as an overnighter as I love the print so much. I've decided the Chanel weekend/luggage flap is too flashy for me and too expensive! The Reissue is the only silhouette that I'm really drawn to but would rather save for my podium bag and a little K that's got my name on it.
> 
> *EB*, hope you had an enjoyable day cooking!
> 
> *Madam*, will you go back to the Flower Show? I had backstage access a few years ago and it was fabulous to go after closing and run around with no people!
> 
> My work schedule lets up a bit in the next few weeks and DH and I are moving forward with our bathroom renovation. We're also going to be looking for a new bed, does anyone have any recommendations? I got to try out a Hastens bed a while ago but at 2-5 Birkin units, DH might never get up
> 
> Hope to post again soon!



Hi, MrsOwen3!  I went there today and I plan to go back 2 or 3 more times.  
I took these today in the butterfly room:


----------



## gracekelly

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, MrsOwen3!  I went there today and I plan to go back 2 or 3 more times.
> I took these today in the butterfly room:



A butterfly room! This is worth the trip just by itself!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

A few more from today (I love that little transparent guy):


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Last ones from today:


----------



## Freckles1

dharma said:


> Cheers back at ya! I'm sure you are as graceful as you need to be, lol. Your DD has it in spades! What is that lovely cocktail? Mine is a little rosé xo




Belvedere vodka martini!!
I love rose' dharma!!


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> A few more from today (I love that little transparent guy):







Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, MrsOwen3!  I went there today and I plan to go back 2 or 3 more times.
> 
> I took these today in the butterfly room:







Madam Bijoux said:


> Last ones from today:




Madam what beauty!! Thank you for sharing these fantastic butterflies!!!


----------



## Jadeite

Happy women's day ladies !


----------



## Mindi B

Madam, as I enjoyed your lovely photographs, I found myself thinking, "Oooh, a COLVERT butterfly!"    Clearly, I need an intervention of some sort.
Happy International Women's Day, Jadeite and everyone!  Let us celebrate ourselves and each other not just today, but EVERY day!  (And let's insist that our spouses and children do so, too! )


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> Madam, as I enjoyed your lovely photographs, I found myself thinking, *"Oooh, a COLVERT butterfly!"*   Clearly, I need an intervention of some sort.
> Happy International Women's Day, Jadeite and everyone!  Let us celebrate ourselves and each other not just today, but EVERY day!  (And let's insist that our spouses and children do so, too! )



I liked the iris, anemone, and havane one.


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## Madam Bijoux

Freckles1 said:


> Madam what beauty!! Thank you for sharing these fantastic butterflies!!!


 


Mindi B said:


> Madam, as I enjoyed your lovely photographs, I found myself thinking, "Oooh, a COLVERT butterfly!"    Clearly, I need an intervention of some sort.
> Happy International Women's Day, Jadeite and everyone!  Let us celebrate ourselves and each other not just today, but EVERY day!  (And let's insist that our spouses and children do so, too! )


 


Cordeliere said:


> I liked the iris, anemone, and havane one.


 Thanks, Freckles1, Mindi B and Cordeliere.  I noticed a touch of Rouge Grenat in one of the butterflies.


----------



## dharma

Madam Bijoux said:


> A few more from today (I love that little transparent guy):



I love this little transparent one! Thank you Madame B!!!


----------



## Mindi B

dharma said:


> I love this little transparent one! Thank you Madame B!!!



Nature is so clever, isn't She?  To create such perfect camouflage as a transparent wing!  Amazing.


----------



## gracekelly

I feel blessed on the rare sightings of a monarch butterfly in my back garden.  Scarcer than hen's teeth around here.


----------



## scarf1

Agh! I am so unhappy!
Stayed home awaiting fedex- was supposed to be Under  the waves mousseline, but what I got shipped was UTW 90! I was charged moussie price, and no receipt in the box!!!
Just tried to call my local store- not answering, and sent an email to my SA, but pretty sure she said she would not be back at the store til THursday.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

On this International Women's Day, the question occurs:  Why didn't Hermes celebrate it by giving a free purse to all the customers?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

One more pic of the little transparent guy:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Oops


----------



## scarf1

MB- love all the butterfly and flower pix!


----------



## gracekelly

Madam Bijoux said:


> On this International Women's Day, the question occurs:  Why didn't Hermes celebrate it by giving a free purse to all the customers?



Absolutement!  We are not grabby, it didn't have to be a croc.


----------



## Pirula

scarf1 said:


> Agh! I am so unhappy!
> Stayed home awaiting fedex- was supposed to be Under  the waves mousseline, but what I got shipped was UTW 90! I was charged moussie price, and no receipt in the box!!!
> Just tried to call my local store- not answering, and sent an email to my SA, but pretty sure she said she would not be back at the store til THursday.




Oh for Pete's sake!! That's so annoying!

But okay, I suppose it's just human error.  I am sure they will fix it immediately.  Not to worry.



Madam Bijoux said:


> Oops




This is really just incredible.  [emoji15]


----------



## Jadeite

Madam Bijoux said:


> On this International Women's Day, the question occurs:  Why didn't Hermes celebrate it by giving a free purse to all the customers?




You never fail to break me out in laugh madam!


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Absolutement!  We are not grabby, it didn't have to be a croc.



I would settle for a wallet.


----------



## scarf1

Pirula said:


> Oh for Pete's sake!! That's so annoying!
> 
> But okay, I suppose it's just human error.  I am sure they will fix it immediately.  Not to worry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is really just incredible.  [emoji15]


Thanks. I am sure you are right.  Feeling down. 1st world problem...


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> I would settle for a wallet.



A key fob would be more than generous from them


----------



## bobkat1991

This is my very first try at posting a photo and I hope it works!

This is my stepdaughter modeling her very first Hermes scarf (Kosmima).  She had just helped me get all of my 90 silk twirls into their acid free envelopes with stiffener acid free cardboards.  I got the idea on TPF and I WISH I could remember who posted this brilliant solution.

Her joy at receiving this scarf, trying out the few tying methods I could think of off the top of my head, and then playing with the scarf to invent a few other ways to use it were so infectiously joyful.......






Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bobkat1991

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Pirula

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3297414
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app




Ohhhh that's lovely!  [emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## Kyokei

Hello everyone! Sorry for having disappeared for a bit; life had gotten pretty hectic.

Things are finally beginning to look up again and I took a much needed trip to Hermes yesterday. Going there always puts me in a great mood. Not only is the merchandise great but my SA is completely amazing and the other SAs are great to talk to as well. I love my home store a lot!

I got to see a new wine glass collection and bought a few things, one of which I had been debating about for a while and finally went for. It was a great decision.

Hope everyone here is doing well! I miss my H friends


----------



## scarf1

Hello everyone! Just stopping by to say that I went to my local H yesterday, and they were great about correcting the error. My under the waves was overnight Fedex-Ed to me. I love my new mousseline! Twins with pOcketbookpup and several others. The colors in this are so "me"


----------



## scarf1

And one more pic. I am on my iPad, so can only post one at at time. utw mousseline CW 09


----------



## Pirula

scarf1 said:


> Hello everyone! Just stopping by to say that I went to my local H yesterday, and they were great about correcting the error. My under the waves was overnight Fedex-Ed to me. I love my new mousseline! Twins with pOcketbookpup and several others. The colors in this are so "me"




Omg.  It's gorgeous.  Gah!

So happy they fixed everything quickly. Yay! [emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## scarf1

Pirula said:


> Omg.  It's gorgeous.  Gah!
> 
> So happy they fixed everything quickly. Yay! [emoji122]&#127995;


Thank you!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today's trip to the flower show:
An unusual cup of tea.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

An entryway:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Interesting petunia:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

A flower bed:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

A good time was had by all at the Fido Friday event:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

.:doggie:


----------



## scarf1

Thanks for all the eye candy!


----------



## alismarr

Madam, fabulous pics as always.


----------



## Croisette7

Madam Bijoux said:


> A good time was had by all at the Fido Friday event:


*Madam*, I'm always enjoying your wonderful pics. You have a great eye for details!


----------



## Kendall BC

Madam Bijoux said:


> .:doggie:



Oh, I want that sign!


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Hello everyone! Just stopping by to say that I went to my local H yesterday, and they were great about correcting the error. My under the waves was overnight Fedex-Ed to me. I love my new mousseline! Twins with pOcketbookpup and several others. The colors in this are so "me"



Truly beautiful.


----------



## etoile de mer

scarf1 said:


> Hello everyone! Just stopping by to say that I went to my local H yesterday, and they were great about correcting the error. My under the waves was overnight Fedex-Ed to me. I love my new mousseline! Twins with pOcketbookpup and several others. The colors in this are so "me"





scarf1 said:


> And one more pic. I am on my iPad, so can only post one at at time. utw mousseline CW 09



So gorgeous, *scarf1*!  And so glad it was all easily sorted out.


----------



## etoile de mer

Madam Bijoux said:


> A good time was had by all at the Fido Friday event:



Dear *Madam B*, so sweet of you to share your flower show pics! Loved seeing all the flowers, the butterflies, and especially this guy!


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Truly beautiful.





etoile de mer said:


> So gorgeous, *scarf1*!  And so glad it was all easily sorted out.



Thank you!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

scarf1 said:


> Thanks for all the eye candy!





alismarr said:


> Madam, fabulous pics as always.





Croisette7 said:


> *Madam*, I'm always enjoying your wonderful pics. You have a great eye for details!





ms.kim said:


> Oh, I want that sign!



Thank you, Scarf1, Alismarr, Croisette7 and Mskim


----------



## Madam Bijoux

etoile de mer said:


> Dear *Madam B*, so sweet of you to share your flower show pics! Loved seeing all the flowers, the butterflies, and especially this guy!



Thank you kindly, Etoile de Mer.


----------



## Kyokei

Madam, I love your pictures! I wish I had interesting ones to share. I do have some from an event where I met French winemakers and from my trips to H/Bergdorf but that's about it.


----------



## Jadeite

Thank you for the pics madam. They really make my Sunday


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Kyokei said:


> Madam, I love your pictures! I wish I had interesting ones to share. I do have some from an event where I met French winemakers and from my trips to H/Bergdorf but that's about it.





Jadeite said:


> Thank you for the pics madam. They really make my Sunday



Hank you, Kyokei and Jadeite


----------



## Moirai

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today's trip to the flower show:
> An unusual cup of tea.



Thank you for all the lovely pics, MadamB. The transparent butterfly is an amazing adaptation of nature.


----------



## MSO13

hello from the last day of the Philadelphia Flower Show, a little H and flowers for you:


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mme Bijoux and Mrs Owen, thank you so much for the pictures. They are so beautiful. I really think DH and I are going to have to travel to Philadelphia next year to see it.

On another note, my 3.2 carat total weight diamond studs have been missing for 6 weeks or so. In the ensuing time, I have torn up my house looking for said studs. Normally jewelry is in my safe or on my bedside dresser. Since there's no proof, I cannot talk to my cleaning help or anyone else whose been to my house. So I reported the loss to my insurer. So far, the insurance company has been great and I should have a check some time next week.

So I have been researching options. I know I am going to go down in size so that I can go up in quality. Yesterday I tried on some Tiffany Elsa Peretti ear studs with the bezels that I really liked. They seemed to be a great every day size and fit perfectly on my ear. They were F VSI and .67 carats per stone (1.34 ct tw) -- and $17K. With my deductible,  I will probably get approximately $14.5K from my insurance company. I don't mind adding additional money to get what I want. If I go through the diamond merchant from my insurance company (Mervis Diamonds), I can get much larger stones for an unbranded setting.

I have asked Mervis to bring in H SI ex/ex/ex stones, but I might ask for them to bring in F VS in the largest size for my budget.  

What's concerning me is that the Tiffany stones are F VS stones are half the size of the unbranded ones (H SI2) for about the same amount of $$$. I recognize that the Tiffany earrings are higher quality stones. But they really sit on my ear lobe well -- better than my old earrings did. 

I have the classic, size versus quality versus name brand dilemma. I don't need D IF, but I really liked the F VS.

Once I get the cut angles, I'll probably start a thread in the jewelry forum. But the Elsa Peretti earrings were little fire balls.


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> hello from the last day of the Philadelphia Flower Show, a little H and flowers for you:
> 
> View attachment 3301144




MrsO I need to know the name of you scarf/shawl. It is gorgeous!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Moirai said:


> Thank you for all the lovely pics, MadamB. The transparent butterfly is an amazing adaptation of nature.



Many thanks, Moirai!  Here is one from inside the chandelier tree:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Another one from the chandelier tree:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

An upstanding fellow:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Last one (on the next page):


----------



## Madam Bijoux

.


----------



## Moirai

Madam Bijoux said:


> Many thanks, Moirai!  Here is one from inside the chandelier tree:



Thanks MadamB. Another set of beautiful pics. This tree is magical. Love the imagination that went into these designs.


----------



## Moirai

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3297414
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app





scarf1 said:


> Hello everyone! Just stopping by to say that I went to my local H yesterday, and they were great about correcting the error. My under the waves was overnight Fedex-Ed to me. I love my new mousseline! Twins with pOcketbookpup and several others. The colors in this are so "me"



Scarves look lovely on you, ladies!



Kyokei said:


> Hello everyone! Sorry for having disappeared for a bit; life had gotten pretty hectic.
> Things are finally beginning to look up again and I took a much needed trip to Hermes yesterday. Going there always puts me in a great mood. Not only is the merchandise great but my SA is completely amazing and the other SAs are great to talk to as well. I love my home store a lot!
> I got to see a new wine glass collection and bought a few things, one of which I had been debating about for a while and finally went for. It was a great decision.
> Hope everyone here is doing well! I miss my H friends



Hi Kyokei! Happy to see you. Hope all is well.


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> hello from the last day of the Philadelphia Flower Show, a little H and flowers for you:
> View attachment 3301144



Lovely scarf, MrsO!


----------



## Cordeliere

etoupebirkin said:


> Mme Bijoux and Mrs Owen, thank you so much for the pictures. They are so beautiful. I really think DH and I are going to have to travel to Philadelphia next year to see it.
> 
> On another note, my 3.2 carat total weight diamond studs have been missing for 6 weeks or so. In the ensuing time, I have torn up my house looking for said studs. Normally jewelry is in my safe or on my bedside dresser. Since there's no proof, I cannot talk to my cleaning help or anyone else whose been to my house. So I reported the loss to my insurer. So far, the insurance company has been great and I should have a check some time next week.
> 
> So I have been researching options. I know I am going to go down in size so that I can go up in quality. Yesterday I tried on some Tiffany Elsa Peretti ear studs with the bezels that I really liked. They seemed to be a great every day size and fit perfectly on my ear. They were F VSI and .67 carats per stone (1.34 ct tw) -- and $17K. With my deductible,  I will probably get approximately $14.5K from my insurance company. I don't mind adding additional money to get what I want. If I go through the diamond merchant from my insurance company (Mervis Diamonds), I can get much larger stones for an unbranded setting.
> 
> I have asked Mervis to bring in H SI ex/ex/ex stones, but I might ask for them to bring in F VS in the largest size for my budget.
> 
> What's concerning me is that the Tiffany stones are F VS stones are half the size of the unbranded ones (H SI2) for about the same amount of $$$. I recognize that the Tiffany earrings are higher quality stones. But they really sit on my ear lobe well -- better than my old earrings did.
> 
> I have the classic, size versus quality versus name brand dilemma. I don't need D IF, but I really liked the F VS.
> 
> Once I get the cut angles, I'll probably start a thread in the jewelry forum. But the Elsa Peretti earrings were little fire balls.



So sorry about the loss of your jewelry.   Not knowing how they disappeared would drive me nuts.   You seem to be making lemonade out of lemons.  While it is great that you will be able to replace them with something you like, i don't envy you in making the selection decision.  Good to have people to discuss it with.


----------



## Moirai

etoupebirkin said:


> Mme Bijoux and Mrs Owen, thank you so much for the pictures. They are so beautiful. I really think DH and I are going to have to travel to Philadelphia next year to see it.
> 
> On another note, my 3.2 carat total weight diamond studs have been missing for 6 weeks or so. In the ensuing time, I have torn up my house looking for said studs. Normally jewelry is in my safe or on my bedside dresser. Since there's no proof, I cannot talk to my cleaning help or anyone else whose been to my house. So I reported the loss to my insurer. So far, the insurance company has been great and I should have a check some time next week.
> 
> So I have been researching options. I know I am going to go down in size so that I can go up in quality. Yesterday I tried on some Tiffany Elsa Peretti ear studs with the bezels that I really liked. They seemed to be a great every day size and fit perfectly on my ear. They were F VSI and .67 carats per stone (1.34 ct tw) -- and $17K. With my deductible,  I will probably get approximately $14.5K from my insurance company. I don't mind adding additional money to get what I want. If I go through the diamond merchant from my insurance company (Mervis Diamonds), I can get much larger stones for an unbranded setting.
> 
> I have asked Mervis to bring in H SI ex/ex/ex stones, but I might ask for them to bring in F VS in the largest size for my budget.
> 
> What's concerning me is that the Tiffany stones are F VS stones are half the size of the unbranded ones (H SI2) for about the same amount of $$$. I recognize that the Tiffany earrings are higher quality stones. But they really sit on my ear lobe well -- better than my old earrings did.
> 
> I have the classic, size versus quality versus name brand dilemma. I don't need D IF, but I really liked the F VS.
> 
> Once I get the cut angles, I'll probably start a thread in the jewelry forum. But the Elsa Peretti earrings were little fire balls.



Hi EB! Sorry to hear of loss of your diamonds but glad your insurance company came thru for you. 

I personally would not pay the premium for a branded diamond unless the setting is not reproducible. For earrings, the perfect size IMO is 1 carat each, not too big and not too small. I am not a diamond expert but have done my research in the past, and it is the cut that gives brilliance or fire to round diamonds. I would go with ideal or excellent cut. Because these are for earrings and since most people will not be looking at the earrings within a foot of them, you can go with color below F and clarity below VS if cost is a limiting factor, eg G - H and SI or stay with F and VS and use the money saved for something else. I understand ame is the diamond expert in Jewelry thread. Good luck.


----------



## Kyokei

Moirai said:


> Scarves look lovely on you, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kyokei! Happy to see you. Hope all is well.



It's great to hear from you as well, Moirai. I've missed TPF, specifically the H subforum, quite a bit.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cordeliere said:


> So sorry about the loss of your jewelry.   Not knowing how they disappeared would drive me nuts.   You seem to be making lemonade out of lemons.  While it is great that you will be able to replace them with something you like, i don't envy you in making the selection decision.  Good to have people to discuss it with.


Trust me, it has driven me nuts. The most likely thing is that the cleaning help made off with them or they got sucked up a vacuum cleaner. But without evidence, I can do nothing. My cats could have done something to them.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Moirai said:


> Hi EB! Sorry to hear of loss of your diamonds but glad your insurance company came thru for you.
> 
> I personally would not pay the premium for a branded diamond unless the setting is not reproducible. For earrings, the perfect size IMO is 1 carat each, not too big and not too small. I am not a diamond expert but have done my research in the past, and it is the cut that gives brilliance or fire to round diamonds. I would go with ideal or excellent cut. Because these are for earrings and since most people will not be looking at the earrings within a foot of them, you can go with color below F and clarity below VS if cost is a limiting factor, eg G - H and SI or stay with F and VS and use the money saved for something else. I understand ame is the diamond expert in Jewelry thread. Good luck.



I do like the Peretti bezel setting, but that's probably reproducible. I think 1 to 1.25s might be a sweet spot, too.


----------



## Kyokei

etoupebirkin said:


> Trust me, it has driven me nuts. The most likely thing is that the cleaning help made off with them or they got sucked up a vacuum cleaner. But without evidence, I can do nothing. My cats could have done something to them.



EB, I just read about your story and am terribly sorry to hear that. A while ago a piece of jewelry I inherited that had sentimental significance suddenly disappeared in a similar fashion. I still have no idea what happened to it, though I have my guesses.


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> MrsO I need to know the name of you scarf/shawl. It is gorgeous!




Of course, it's Ex Libris en Kimonos CSGM in CW 05. I found it for a steal at a consignment shop but it has a bit of damage on one corner. it looks like a zipper ate it but I love it so!


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> Mme Bijoux and Mrs Owen, thank you so much for the pictures. They are so beautiful. I really think DH and I are going to have to travel to Philadelphia next year to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, my 3.2 carat total weight diamond studs have been missing for 6 weeks or so. In the ensuing time, I have torn up my house looking for said studs. Normally jewelry is in my safe or on my bedside dresser. Since there's no proof, I cannot talk to my cleaning help or anyone else whose been to my house. So I reported the loss to my insurer. So far, the insurance company has been great and I should have a check some time next week.
> 
> 
> 
> So I have been researching options. I know I am going to go down in size so that I can go up in quality. Yesterday I tried on some Tiffany Elsa Peretti ear studs with the bezels that I really liked. They seemed to be a great every day size and fit perfectly on my ear. They were F VSI and .67 carats per stone (1.34 ct tw) -- and $17K. With my deductible,  I will probably get approximately $14.5K from my insurance company. I don't mind adding additional money to get what I want. If I go through the diamond merchant from my insurance company (Mervis Diamonds), I can get much larger stones for an unbranded setting.
> 
> 
> 
> I have asked Mervis to bring in H SI ex/ex/ex stones, but I might ask for them to bring in F VS in the largest size for my budget.
> 
> 
> 
> What's concerning me is that the Tiffany stones are F VS stones are half the size of the unbranded ones (H SI2) for about the same amount of $$$. I recognize that the Tiffany earrings are higher quality stones. But they really sit on my ear lobe well -- better than my old earrings did.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the classic, size versus quality versus name brand dilemma. I don't need D IF, but I really liked the F VS.
> 
> 
> 
> Once I get the cut angles, I'll probably start a thread in the jewelry forum. But the Elsa Peretti earrings were little fire balls.




EB I think next year will be another good showing, I have insider info and the theme will be Holland so that should be pretty. I think people really loved the National Parks theme as attendance was way up. Personally I wish there were more floral displays as it was very landscape heavy but even today on the last day it was crowded. 

I'm sorry about the earrings but you're handling it like a champ, I would be so upset. I've misplaced the key clochette for my new vintage and while I'm sure the cats took it as a toy it's driving me nuts. I don't know too much about diamonds but would likely go for cut in a non branded setting for maximum sparkle. I have a lower color in an excellent cut for my e-ring and it shines super white because of the cut. I look forward to seeing what you get!


----------



## Jadeite

Ack EB I'm so sorry about your jewellery and can understand your frustration. Luckily your insurers are good about it.


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> I do like the Peretti bezel setting, but that's probably reproducible. I think 1 to 1.25s might be a sweet spot, too.



My 2 cents.  With diamond studs, I do not see the need to get a branded item unless the setting is so unique you can't live without it, or you can make a good facsimile.  I would keep the size down for wearability.  You can cheat a little because it is on your ear and won't be so closely examined, i.e. a more shallow table and sacrifice color a teeny bit for more clarity and no inclusions.  I would take the extra insurance  $$ and put towards something else.  You appear to have a good relationship with your jeweler and I am sure he can find something really super for you.   Best of luck!


----------



## Freckles1

Moirai said:


> Hi EB! Sorry to hear of loss of your diamonds but glad your insurance company came thru for you.
> 
> 
> 
> I personally would not pay the premium for a branded diamond unless the setting is not reproducible. For earrings, the perfect size IMO is 1 carat each, not too big and not too small. I am not a diamond expert but have done my research in the past, and it is the cut that gives brilliance or fire to round diamonds. I would go with ideal or excellent cut. Because these are for earrings and since most people will not be looking at the earrings within a foot of them, you can go with color below F and clarity below VS if cost is a limiting factor, eg G - H and SI or stay with F and VS and use the money saved for something else. I understand ame is the diamond expert in Jewelry thread. Good luck.




Moirai you and I share not only tv show tastes but jewelry tastes as well!!! I say yes yes yes to everything you posted above!!!
Now, when is Game on? Do you watch The Americans? Can't wait! This Wednesday!!


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> Moirai you and I share not only tv show tastes but jewelry tastes as well!!! I say yes yes yes to everything you posted above!!!
> Now, when is Game on? Do you watch The Americans? Can't wait! This Wednesday!!



Is The Americans a good show? I had never heard of it (I don't watch TV) but went out with someone once who worked on that show. I haven't heard about it since so I figured it didn't take off.


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> Moirai you and I share not only tv show tastes but jewelry tastes as well!!! I say yes yes yes to everything you posted above!!!
> Now, when is Game on? Do you watch The Americans? Can't wait! This Wednesday!!



Hi Freckles! You're my twin, hahaha! GoT starts April 24, and I can't wait. Right now I'm watching Breaking Bad. Will check out The Americans. Thanks!


----------



## Kyokei

My father was sent back to the hospital today...

I am sorry to talk about such depressing things in here once more. I am hoping that things will get better soon.


----------



## Mindi B

Kyokei, just know that our thoughts are with you and your family.  If you need to vent, come over to the main Chat thread where darker stuff is permitted--I am sure your Cafe friends will follow you there to offer support. Many, many of us have aging parents and can truly understand what you are experiencing.


----------



## mistikat

Kyokei said:


> My father was sent back to the hospital today...
> 
> I am sorry to talk about such depressing things in here once more. I am hoping that things will get better soon.





Mindi B said:


> Kyokei, just know that our thoughts are with you and your family.  If you need to vent, come over to the main Chat thread where darker stuff is permitted--I am sure your Cafe friends will follow you there to offer support. Many, many of us have aging parents and can truly understand what you are experiencing.



Sorry you are having issues with your dad, Kyokei. Having been through that with my parents, I know how hard it is. As Mindi noted, please feel free to continue expressing your thoughts on this in the Chat thread. 

Sending lots of vibes your way for your dad; hope he is out of hospital very soon.


----------



## gracekelly

So I am on a cooking binge.  Baking too.  Lucky DH, and yes I keep reminding him of that fact


----------



## EmileH

Hello cafe! [emoji112]&#127995;


----------



## Cordeliere

Kyokei said:


> My father was sent back to the hospital today...
> 
> I am sorry to talk about such depressing things in here once more. I am hoping that things will get better soon.



Are you in the same city?   Like others, I have been through the aging parents issues-mine and DH's.  If he is far away, my heart really goes out to you.   If he is close enough for you to visit, I am sure your fabulous orange nails will lift his spirits and give him a boost of energy and good cheer.  Not minimizing the seriousness of the situation, but little things can go a long way.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hello cafe! [emoji112]&#127995;



Welcome back.   Please regale us with tales of the spa.   We want to be jealous.  I think even your avatar looks refreshed.

BTW   Your inbox has been full.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

etoupebirkin said:


> Trust me, it has driven me nuts. The most likely thing is that the cleaning help made off with them or they got sucked up a vacuum cleaner. But without evidence, I can do nothing. My cats could have done something to them.



I'm so sorry to read about your lost earrings. The idea that they may have been stolen has got to be especially difficult. 
I "lost" a pair of sapphire and diamond chandelier earrings that carried tremendous sentimental value in a similar way...
I hope that you find the perfect replacement studs. 
On a similar note, I've been wearing VCA fleurettes instead of my diamond studs. They are very very sparkly....have you ever considered them??


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hello cafe! [emoji112]&#127995;


Welcome back!


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Welcome back!


Thank you.

The spa was very relaxing.  I worked my butt off (I wish literally) in exercise classes all day and was pampered at night.  I came home with a new diet and exercise plan designed by the nutritionist and exercise physiologist.  Now if I can just stick to it.  

Inbox emptied.  Thanks.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hello Cafe!
Anyone want this color combination for the next special order?


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!

I've just wrapped up 2 intense weeks of work and I am thrilled to have a little room to breathe.

Pocketbook, the spa sounds wonderful. I fell off the low carb wagon but my crazy amount of work ensured that I didn't gain-in fact I lost a little more during the stressful time. 

Madam, looks like Soufre and Capucine with Rouge H resin to me if H is taking orders from Mother Nature! 

I've booked our trip to Paris for early next year, two weeks in a fabulous apartment in the 4th so I'm going to be living vicariously through the threads here while I save for the H lottery at FSH  I'm also hoping to get a museum visit. DH and I rarely take more than a long weekend off so I'm very happy to have this scheduled. This year I'm trying to focus more on reducing my stress and focusing on my health, both physical and mental! 

Hope everyone is doing well! Kyokei, sent you a PM and here's a hug


----------



## etoupebirkin

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm so sorry to read about your lost earrings. The idea that they may have been stolen has got to be especially difficult.
> I "lost" a pair of sapphire and diamond chandelier earrings that carried tremendous sentimental value in a similar way...
> I hope that you find the perfect replacement studs.
> On a similar note, I've been wearing VCA fleurettes instead of my diamond studs. They are very very sparkly....have you ever considered them??



I will take a look at the Fleurettes as I think they will be lovely. I spoke with State Farm and they will be issuing me a check in the next day or two. I really miss my studs.

I think my choices will be unbranded studs in the 2.4 to 2.8 range, the Tiffant studs in the 1.4 range or the Fleurettes or Alhambra diamond pave earrings. First world problems, I know.


----------



## mistikat

EB, as pretty as the other options sound, if you miss the studs badly you may always be comparing the new earrings to them and wishing you'd gotten another pair. It might be better to get a replacement pair of studs and consider one of the VCA as another earring option...


----------



## etoupebirkin

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello Cafe!
> Anyone want this color combination for the next special order?



What a wonderful combo! Love the heart shape ring!!!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> I've just wrapped up 2 intense weeks of work and I am thrilled to have a little room to breathe.
> 
> 
> 
> Pocketbook, the spa sounds wonderful. I fell off the low carb wagon but my crazy amount of work ensured that I didn't gain-in fact I lost a little more during the stressful time.
> 
> 
> 
> Madam, looks like Soufre and Capucine with Rouge H resin to me if H is taking orders from Mother Nature!
> 
> 
> 
> I've booked our trip to Paris for early next year, two weeks in a fabulous apartment in the 4th so I'm going to be living vicariously through the threads here while I save for the H lottery at FSH  I'm also hoping to get a museum visit. DH and I rarely take more than a long weekend off so I'm very happy to have this scheduled. This year I'm trying to focus more on reducing my stress and focusing on my health, both physical and mental!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! Kyokei, sent you a PM and here's a hug




Yay! Congrats on the Paris trip and on the continued weight loss. Two weeks sounds amazing.


----------



## chaneljewel

Madame B, I just adore the flower pictures!   I'm going to have to venture there next year too!


----------



## rainneday

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello Cafe!
> Anyone want this color combination for the next special order?



This picture is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

etoupebirkin said:


> What a wonderful combo! Love the heart shape ring!!!





chaneljewel said:


> Madame B, I just adore the flower pictures!   I'm going to have to venture there next year too!





rainneday said:


> This picture is absolutely beautiful!




Many thanks, everyone!


----------



## Mindi B

I have a question for the Cafe--international jetsetters that you are!--I think Paris is one of the most amazing cities on the planet, but I find it stressful because I speak very little French, and I find it difficult to wander around knowing that I cannot easily converse with the native Parisians. . . And sometimes I try my horrid French, only to get an exaggerated eye roll and a (rather contemptuous) response in English.  I hate to feel like an ugly American.  So, do you all speak flawless French?  Or are you made of tougher stuff than me?  This question sounds frivolous, but I am sincere--I find Paris kind of scary.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> I have a question for the Cafe--international jetsetters that you are!--I think Paris is one of the most amazing cities on the planet, but I find it stressful because I speak very little French, and I find it difficult to wander around knowing that I cannot easily converse with the native Parisians. . . And sometimes I try my horrid French, only to get an exaggerated eye roll and a (rather contemptuous) response in English.  I hate to feel like an ugly American.  So, do you all speak flawless French?  Or are you made of tougher stuff than me?  This question sounds frivolous, but I am sincere--I find Paris kind of scary.




Hi, I go to Paris twice per year. I am embarrassed to say that despite 5 years of French in high school and college my French is awful. I can read and understand better than I can speak. I never feel uncomfortable. No one has ever been rude. Just about everyone speaks English and if not you get good at charades. I am working on improving my French. It would be nice to be able to speak the language better especially if I want to explore the countryside a bit more. Did you have one bad experience with a rude person who made you feel insecure? I think the ugly American thing is more about other behaviors and not about speaking French and I am sure that description doesn't fit you.


----------



## Mindi B

I read basic French decently and my accent is good (or so I am told), but I have no vocabulary, struggle with verb tenses and pronouns, and have an awful time understanding fluent French because I am trying to parse the words, and of course the whole point of French, with its liaisons, is to flow smoothly and rapidly!  So I struggle.
On my last visit, I mostly found people did appreciate that I was making an effort.  I don't just expect everyone to speak English to me, and I try to observe all cultural rules and never, ever expect that American behavior is the default.  But I did have one person treat me with such incredible contempt that I still blush thinking about it.  I said to her, in French, "Excusez-moi, mais je ne parle pas bien Francais. . . " and she looked me up and down and drawled, in English, "Then. . . We. . . Will. . . Speak. . . English."  And then proceeded to "help" me with the sort of expression that you'd expect to see in someone handling week-old fish.  It was humiliating.
So, I am traumatized!
But I am extremely conflict-avoidant and undoubtedly let this upset me too much.
I'm working on getting tougher!


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> I read basic French decently and my accent is good (or so I am told), but I have no vocabulary, struggle with verb tenses and pronouns, and have an awful time understanding fluent French because I am trying to parse the words, and of course the whole point of French, with its liaisons, is to flow smoothly and rapidly!  So I struggle.
> On my last visit, I mostly found people did appreciate that I was making an effort.  I don't just expect everyone to speak English to me, and I try to observe all cultural rules and never, ever expect that American behavior is the default.  But I did have one person treat me with such incredible contempt that I still blush thinking about it.  I said to her, in French, "Excusez-moi, mais je ne parle pas bien Francais. . . " and she looked me up and down and drawled, in English, "Then. . . We. . . Will. . . Speak. . . English."  And then proceeded to "help" me with the sort of expression that you'd expect to see in someone handling week-old fish.  It was humiliating.
> So, I am traumatized!
> But I am extremely conflict-avoidant and undoubtedly let this upset me too much.
> I'm working on getting tougher!




Ah! I suspected it was one rude person. Don't let her ruin it for you. Despite their reputation I find the French to be very nice and I think your French is better than mine. 

I had a funny experience last year. I was so excited to get to the mothership my first day and probably a bit jet lagged and I slid and tore the knee of my jeans. It was s bit bloody and muddy but I just wiped it off with a Kleenex and kept going. I was on a mission to get a Kelly. I did protect my Birkin on the way down which is the important part. [emoji23] I didn't score a Kelly that day so I moved on to look at jewelry at Chanel. At Chanel I overheard these two women talking about me in French as if I couldn't understand. They said that I should have invested in sturdier shoes rather than such an expensive bag. Then I realized that I just made two French women jealous and catty. Priceless. I gave them a little smile and nod and their faces got red. Sometimes you just have to laugh.


----------



## Mindi B

That is the ultimate response, PP!  "Yup, I heard you, I understood you, and your cattiness amuses me."  Perfect!
And yes, knees will heal, but the Birkin must be protected!


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi, I have similar issues speaking French. I love the language, and studied it in school, but I also find it stressful to travel in France! I've thought about doing some sort of immersion program. In one of his books, David Sedaris writes about his similar issues, and I think he was living in France at the time. He would set out for the day, with his carefully constructed sentences, at the ready for whatever errand he was on. And then once in the store, he'd ask for what he needed, and then the rapid reply would come... I have so much respect for people coming to the US, and having to learn English. Apparently, we speak very quickly, too!


----------



## Mindi B

etoile de mer said:


> Mindi, I have similar issues speaking French. I love the language, and studied it in school, but I also find it stressful to travel in France! I've thought about doing some sort of immersion program. In one of his books, David Sedaris writes about his similar issues, and I think he was living in France at the time. He would set out for the day, with his carefully constructed sentences, at the ready for whatever errand he was on. And then once in the store, he'd ask for what he needed, and then the rapid reply would come... I have so much respect for people coming to the US, and having to learn English. Apparently, we speak very quickly, too!



I am glad I am not alone, etoile!  I remember hearing David Sedaris reading from a section of one of his books on just this topic.  It was hilarious!  I won't remember it quite verbatim, but he described being in a boucherie trying to inquire about calves' brains, "And are thems the thoughts of cows?"    This is the sort of thing I, with my improverished French vocabulary, can completely identify with!


----------



## MSO13

etoile de mer said:


> Mindi, I have similar issues speaking French. I love the language, and studied it in school, but I also find it stressful to travel in France! I've thought about doing some sort of immersion program. In one of his books, David Sedaris writes about his similar issues, and I think he was living in France at the time. He would set out for the day, with his carefully constructed sentences, at the ready for whatever errand he was on. And then once in the store, he'd ask for what he needed, and then the rapid reply would come... I have so much respect for people coming to the US, and having to learn English. Apparently, we speak very quickly, too!



I read that book, Me Talk Pretty One Day on my way to Paris  so I basically felt that anything I could do with my high school and college French was going to be better. If you like his storytelling it's hysterical and makes a wonderful audio book as he narrates it!

Mindi, I get similarly nervous and though I know a ton of French I stumble over my verb conjugation and also get embarrassed easily. I've never had anyone be very rude to me but one of my mentors is a native French speaker and he encourages me to practice more frequently so I speak French to him and he practices English back to me. 

Since I have about 11 months till my trip I'm going to look into a tutor to come converse with me at my studio once a week or so. I've tried the language programs and online but I think it will be best in person and hopefully I'll lose some of my embarrassment. David Sedaris' description of his French school teacher in Paris is absolutely hilarious so I hope I don't get anyone like that!

I'm planning to write out a little shopping script for my tutor to practice with me, it'll go something like Oui Madame we have a Barenia Kelly and also an Alligator Pochette for you right here and I'll say Ah, merci


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> I am glad I am not alone, etoile!  I remember hearing David Sedaris reading from a section of one of his books on just this topic.  It was hilarious!  I won't remember it quite verbatim, but he described being in a boucherie trying to inquire about calves' brains, "And are thems the thoughts of cows?"    This is the sort of thing I, with my improverished French vocabulary, can completely identify with!



Love David Sedaris!  I definitely need more vocabulary to draw from&#8230;at least if my grammar is deplorable, I'd vaguely be using the correct words!


----------



## scarf1

MrsO- your script made me laugh!

Mindi- I took French for 4 years in high school, and let me tell you, that was a LONG time ago.
Most important thing is to be sure to greet shopkeepers, bonjour Madame or Monsieur when you walk into a store. Like PBP, my reading comprehension greatly exceeds oral. My French vocal and knowledge is actually better than DH. But, he has no fear about just plunging in with wrong tense, wrong gender, etc. I get halfway through my sentence and realize the verb ending is wrong or something. So actually I am more reticent about speaking French. At H I spoke a mix of English/ French to the clerk, which they seemed to appreciate.In Paris, most but not all peiple speak better English than my French.
Actually we found more people speak English in Germany and Italy than in France.
By the way my restaurant/ menu French is pretty good. Improve your food vocabulary so at least you know if you are ordering fish or fowl!
We have tried to Netflix some French movies or tv series before going. It helps to hear the French spoken!


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsOwen3 said:


> I read that book, Me Talk Pretty One Day on my way to Paris  so I basically felt that anything I could do with my high school and college French was going to be better. If you like his storytelling it's hysterical and makes a wonderful audio book as he narrates it!
> 
> Mindi, I get similarly nervous and though I know a ton of French I stumble over my verb conjugation and also get embarrassed easily. I've never had anyone be very rude to me but one of my mentors is a native French speaker and he encourages me to practice more frequently so I speak French to him and he practices English back to me.
> 
> Since I have about 11 months till my trip I'm going to look into a tutor to come converse with me at my studio once a week or so. I've tried the language programs and online but I think it will be best in person and hopefully I'll lose some of my embarrassment. David Sedaris' description of his French school teacher in Paris is absolutely hilarious so I hope I don't get anyone like that!
> 
> I'm planning to write out a little shopping script for my tutor to practice with me, it'll go something like Oui Madame we have a Barenia Kelly and also an Alligator Pochette for you right here and I'll say Ah, merci



*MrsO*, So wonderful you have a French mentor. That helps a great deal, I think. And such a great idea to hire a tutor before your trip!

Edit: I meant to add, how wonderful to have 2 weeks in Paris to look forward to! And in your own little apartment, heaven. That's my favorite way to travel. Love to be able to go to all the local shops, buy beautiful food, prepare simple things in our own kitchen. Also nice to eat out, but so nice to be able to relax in a home setting, too.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> MrsO- your script made me laugh!
> 
> Mindi- I took French for 4 years in high school, and let me tell you, that was a LONG time ago.
> Most important thing is to be sure to greet shopkeepers, bonjour Madame or Monsieur when you walk into a store. Like PBP, my reading comprehension greatly exceeds oral. My French vocal and knowledge is actually better than DH. But, he has no fear about just plunging in with wrong tense, wrong gender, etc. I get halfway through my sentence and realize the verb ending is wrong or something. So actually I am more reticent about speaking French. At H I spoke a mix of English/ French to the clerk, which they seemed to appreciate.In Paris, most but not all peiple speak better English than my French.
> Actually we found more people speak English in Germany and Italy than in France.
> By the way my restaurant/ menu French is pretty good. Improve your food vocabulary so at least you know if you are ordering fish or fowl!
> We have tried to Netflix some French movies or tv series before going. It helps to hear the French spoken!




Scarf1, excellent suggestions. I like the movie idea. I also have a french playlist on my iPod in my car. I enjoy the music and I think it helps with pronunciation. Spoken words in movies would probably be even better. Lack of fear like your DH helps too.


----------



## dharma

Evening cafe!  I'm sitting and waiting for DD to finish an appointment and enjoying all the conversation in here today. It must be the way American schools teach languages because I'm in the same boat, I can read French and make a few French caveman sentences but if someone speaks to me, I'm that totally lost! Mindi, I do get stressed, often without realizing it. When DD and I spent a few weeks in Paris , I thought I was doing very well. But when we hit British soil, a huge wave of relief hit me when the first person spoke English to me. What's missing for me is the casual chatter one can have in even the smallest encounters. I have as a rule found most Parisians to be very pleasant. I think the "ugly Anerican" only comes into play with a lack of formality and politeness, from which I doubt you suffer. 
PBpup, welcome back, the spa sounds incredible!

Kyokei, sending you lots of good vibes and cyber hugs  for you and Dad. I love your postings in the avant garde thread. As soon as that thread was started I thought of you! I would like to participate but I cannot bring myself to do mod shots so it would be useless

MrsO, congrats on booking your trip! Time off is very important when you work so hard

MadameB, fabulous pictures as always xo


----------



## Jadeite

MrsO congrats on your coming vacation and it's nice to look forward to for sure. 

Pocketbook pup , welcome back and the spa programme sounds like a great week. The daily pampering ritual is a real treat. 

Mindi, I'm terrified of going to france for the same reasons. And I don't speak or read a tad of French except bonjour. And of course I read hermes leathers and colours. Lol. So I'm the real village idiot here. I actually get stressed when I go to france and that starts already when on the airplane with the air france crew boring their stares down at me as they demand, "fish or chicken?". Lol


----------



## scarf1

Couple more travel suggestions : 
When possible, we spend a few days in London first. So that you don't arrive in a foreign speaking country jet lagged...

Also, always have a piece of paper with your hotel name and address( include post code). If you take a taxi from the airport or train station, they don't always speak so much English. This is useful if you might mangle the pronounciation. I usually hand the paper to the taxi driver. 

Actually having your hotel name and address is useful even in English speaking countries, particularly if you staying at a major chain hotel like Hilton or Sheraton which may have multiple hotels in a major city.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Couple more travel suggestions :
> When possible, we spend a few days in London first. So that you don't arrive in a foreign speaking country jet lagged...
> 
> Also, always have a piece of paper with your hotel name and address( include post code). If you take a taxi from the airport or train station, they don't always speak so much English. This is useful if you might mangle the pronounciation. I usually hand the paper to the taxi driver.
> 
> Actually having your hotel name and address is useful even in English speaking countries, particularly if you staying at a major chain hotel like Hilton or Sheraton which may have multiple hotels in a major city.




More good advice. I wrote the name of cafe de la paix on a piece of paper because I was afraid I would mangle the pronunciation for the taxi driver. It is tucked into the small pocket of my Chanel flap. I leave it there because every time I use the bag I find it again and it makes me smile.


----------



## Freckles1

Jadeite said:


> MrsO congrats on your coming vacation and it's nice to look forward to for sure.
> 
> Pocketbook pup , welcome back and the spa programme sounds like a great week. The daily pampering ritual is a real treat.
> 
> Mindi, I'm terrified of going to france for the same reasons. And I don't speak or read a tad of French except bonjour. And of course I read hermes leathers and colours. Lol. So I'm the real village idiot here. I actually get stressed when I go to france and that starts already when on the airplane with the air france crew boring their stares down at me as they demand, "fish or chicken?". Lol




Jadeite I will be a village idiot with you! No French and we are headed to Paris at the end of May! I am going to smile and open my wallet  Hopefully this will keep me in good standing with the Parisians .....and the fact that I have a poodle/Bichon frisé .....!haha!!!
DH had 4 years of high school French and 2 years in college. It won't do us a damn bit of good I bet!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Missed you Pup!!! [emoji182][emoji182]


----------



## rainneday

Mindi B said:


> I have a question for the Cafe--international jetsetters that you are!--I think Paris is one of the most amazing cities on the planet, but I find it stressful because I speak very little French, and I find it difficult to wander around knowing that I cannot easily converse with the native Parisians. . . And sometimes I try my horrid French, only to get an exaggerated eye roll and a (rather contemptuous) response in English.  I hate to feel like an ugly American.  So, do you all speak flawless French?  Or are you made of tougher stuff than me?  This question sounds frivolous, but I am sincere--I find Paris kind of scary.



This made me chuckle  My family is mostly French, all of my cousins, extended family, they all live there still. I grew up hearing French and Spanish around the house because my family is a mix (we even have some Basque), but it doesn't matter...when I go to France and speak French, I am usually answered in English  My accent is just not polished enough, and I guess that because I am at least trying no one takes offense. Most of my (French) family speaks much better English than I do French. I can read it quite well and can also understand a bit...but it helps if someone is speaking to me like I am a toddler, which would be verrry slloowwly and gently.  And maybe throw in some descriptive gestures. 

The only time I can remember being admonished was when I was at a Taxi stand outside of the train station, I made the mistake of speaking English to a lady who was standing there. She turned toward me and rather sternly said, "This is France, we speak French in France!" Hahahaha...Touché! 

I think that a smile and good manners go a long way! And if that doesn't work, at least you tried!


----------



## Greengoddess8

etoupebirkin said:


> Mme Bijoux and Mrs Owen, thank you so much for the pictures. They are so beautiful. I really think DH and I are going to have to travel to Philadelphia next year to see it.
> 
> On another note, my 3.2 carat total weight diamond studs have been missing for 6 weeks or so. In the ensuing time, I have torn up my house looking for said studs. Normally jewelry is in my safe or on my bedside dresser. Since there's no proof, I cannot talk to my cleaning help or anyone else whose been to my house. So I reported the loss to my insurer. So far, the insurance company has been great and I should have a check some time next week.
> 
> So I have been researching options. I know I am going to go down in size so that I can go up in quality. Yesterday I tried on some Tiffany Elsa Peretti ear studs with the bezels that I really liked. They seemed to be a great every day size and fit perfectly on my ear. They were F VSI and .67 carats per stone (1.34 ct tw) -- and $17K. With my deductible,  I will probably get approximately $14.5K from my insurance company. I don't mind adding additional money to get what I want. If I go through the diamond merchant from my insurance company (Mervis Diamonds), I can get much larger stones for an unbranded setting.
> 
> I have asked Mervis to bring in H SI ex/ex/ex stones, but I might ask for them to bring in F VS in the largest size for my budget.
> 
> What's concerning me is that the Tiffany stones are F VS stones are half the size of the unbranded ones (H SI2) for about the same amount of $$$. I recognize that the Tiffany earrings are higher quality stones. But they really sit on my ear lobe well -- better than my old earrings did.
> 
> I have the classic, size versus quality versus name brand dilemma. I don't need D IF, but I really liked the F VS.
> 
> Once I get the cut angles, I'll probably start a thread in the jewelry forum. But the Elsa Peretti earrings were little fire balls.


Oh, EB I am sick to hear about your lose!  I can only imagine how upset you are about it. Though, as others have mentioned you are handling it like a champ. Thank goodness your insurance is working well with you!  Decisions, decisions....I love sparkly jewelry decisions. 
I keep changing my mind on my answer for you  I do think that many have made good 
points in going the non branded route. I would have your jewelry maybe expanded the criteria on the diamonds, too. I like to be able to see the variety  Keep us posted


Madam Bijoux said:


> Many thanks, Moirai!  Here is one from inside the chandelier tree:


Madam Bijoux all your pictures are amazing!  But, the shots of the chandelier tree took my breath away. 


etoupebirkin said:


> Trust me, it has driven me nuts. The most likely thing is that the cleaning help made off with them or they got sucked up a vacuum cleaner. But without evidence, I can do nothing. My cats could have done something to them.


I believe I've experienced all three of these scenarios in the past. Sending you a hug!


Kyokei said:


> EB, I just read about your story and am terribly sorry to hear that. A while ago a piece of jewelry I inherited that had sentimental significance suddenly disappeared in a similar fashion. I still have no idea what happened to it, though I have my guesses.


Sorry to hear about losing your sentimental piece of jewelry Kyokei. I would have been heartsick!!!  I'm sure you were and probably still are...sending a hug your way, too!


MrsOwen3 said:


> Of course, it's Ex Libris en Kimonos CSGM in CW 05. I found it for a steal at a consignment shop but it has a bit of damage on one corner. it looks like a zipper ate it but I love it so!


Loved seeing the flowers along with a touch of H MrsOwens


----------



## Greengoddess8

Kyokei said:


> My father was sent back to the hospital today...
> 
> I am sorry to talk about such depressing things in here once more. I am hoping that things will get better soon.


I'm so sorry Kyokei!  Sending you another hug. 


gracekelly said:


> So I am on a cooking binge.  Baking too.  Lucky DH, and yes I keep reminding him of that fact


My stomach growled, when I read this gracekelly. Very lucky DH


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hello cafe! [emoji112]&#127995;


Welcome back PbP!  Glad to see you


texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm so sorry to read about your lost earrings. The idea that they may have been stolen has got to be especially difficult.
> I "lost" a pair of sapphire and diamond chandelier earrings that carried tremendous sentimental value in a similar way...
> I hope that you find the perfect replacement studs.
> On a similar note, I've been wearing VCA fleurettes instead of my diamond studs. They are very very sparkly....have you ever considered them??


So sorry for your lose too texasgirliegirl! Good suggestion on the VCA fleurettes. I have always wanted to add those to my little collection. It just hasn't happened yet. Perhaps you could show us a mod shot. 


Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello Cafe!
> Anyone want this color combination for the next special order?


I want your gorgeous ring!!!


MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> I've just wrapped up 2 intense weeks of work and I am thrilled to have a little room to breathe.
> 
> Pocketbook, the spa sounds wonderful. I fell off the low carb wagon but my crazy amount of work ensured that I didn't gain-in fact I lost a little more during the stressful time.
> 
> Madam, looks like Soufre and Capucine with Rouge H resin to me if H is taking orders from Mother Nature!
> 
> I've booked our trip to Paris for early next year, two weeks in a fabulous apartment in the 4th so I'm going to be living vicariously through the threads here while I save for the H lottery at FSH  I'm also hoping to get a museum visit. DH and I rarely take more than a long weekend off so I'm very happy to have this scheduled. This year I'm trying to focus more on reducing my stress and focusing on my health, both physical and mental!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! Kyokei, sent you a PM and here's a hug



Yippee on scheduling your Paris trip, MrsOwens!  It sounds marvelous. I like the years focus too


----------



## Madam Bijoux

dharma said:


> Evening cafe!  I'm sitting and waiting for DD to finish an appointment and enjoying all the conversation in here today. It must be the way American schools teach languages because I'm in the same boat, I can read French and make a few French caveman sentences but if someone speaks to me, I'm that totally lost! Mindi, I do get stressed, often without realizing it. When DD and I spent a few weeks in Paris , I thought I was doing very well. But when we hit British soil, a huge wave of relief hit me when the first person spoke English to me. What's missing for me is the casual chatter one can have in even the smallest encounters. I have as a rule found most Parisians to be very pleasant. I think the "ugly Anerican" only comes into play with a lack of formality and politeness, from which I doubt you suffer.
> PBpup, welcome back, the spa sounds incredible!
> 
> Kyokei, sending you lots of good vibes and cyber hugs  for you and Dad. I love your postings in the avant garde thread. As soon as that thread was started I thought of you! I would like to participate but I cannot bring myself to do mod shots so it would be useless
> 
> MrsO, congrats on booking your trip! Time off is very important when you work so hard
> 
> MadameB, fabulous pictures as always xo


 


Greengoddess8 said:


> Oh, EB I am sick to hear about your lose!  I can only imagine how upset you are about it. Though, as others have mentioned you are handling it like a champ. Thank goodness your insurance is working well with you!  Decisions, decisions....I love sparkly jewelry decisions.
> I keep changing my mind on my answer for you  I do think that many have made good
> points in going the non branded route. I would have your jewelry maybe expanded the criteria on the diamonds, too. I like to be able to see the variety  Keep us posted
> 
> Madam Bijoux all your pictures are amazing!  But, the shots of the chandelier tree took my breath away.
> 
> I believe I've experienced all three of these scenarios in the past. Sending you a hug!
> 
> Sorry to hear about losing your sentimental piece of jewelry Kyokei. I would have been heartsick!!!  I'm sure you were and probably still are...sending a hug your way, too!
> 
> Loved seeing the flowers along with a touch of H MrsOwens


 
Thank you, Dharma and Greengoddess8


----------



## etoile de mer

rainneday said:


> This made me chuckle  My family is mostly French, all of my cousins, extended family, they all live there still. I grew up hearing French and Spanish around the house because my family is a mix (we even have some Basque), but it doesn't matter...when I go to France and speak French, I am usually answered in English  My accent is just not polished enough, and I guess that because I am at least trying no one takes offense. Most of my (French) family speaks much better English than I do French. I can read it quite well and can also understand a bit...but it helps if someone is speaking to me like I am a toddler, which would be verrry slloowwly and gently.  And maybe throw in some descriptive gestures.
> 
> The only time I can remember being admonished was when I was at a Taxi stand outside of the train station, I made the mistake of speaking English to a lady who was standing there. She turned toward me and rather sternly said, "This is France, we speak French in France!" Hahahaha...Touché!
> 
> I think that a smile and good manners go a long way! And if that doesn't work, at least you tried!



Thanks for sharing, *rainneday*, so interesting to hear your experience with this, given your background. Certainly makes me feel a bit better!  I do find people are mostly patient and helpful, when an effort is made to be polite and coherent! I remember being admonished at a metro station for saying "une billet", instead of "un billet"! After the reaction I got  I only did that once!


----------



## rainneday

etoile de mer said:


> Thanks for sharing, *rainneday*, so interesting to hear your experience with this, given your background. Certainly makes me feel a bit better!  I do find people are mostly patient and helpful, when an effort is made to be polite and coherent! I remember being admonished at a metro station *for saying "une billet", instead of "un billet"! After the reaction I got  I only did that once!*



:giggles: I am sure that I have said much worse!


----------



## scarf1

Everyone going to Paris soon- have a great time!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Friday, Cafe!
Orange is the happiest color.


----------



## Jadeite

Good morning Saturday here!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Mindi B said:


> I read basic French decently and my accent is good (or so I am told), but I have no vocabulary, struggle with verb tenses and pronouns, and have an awful time understanding fluent French because I am trying to parse the words, and of course the whole point of French, with its liaisons, is to flow smoothly and rapidly!  So I struggle.
> On my last visit, I mostly found people did appreciate that I was making an effort.  I don't just expect everyone to speak English to me, and I try to observe all cultural rules and never, ever expect that American behavior is the default.  But I did have one person treat me with such incredible contempt that I still blush thinking about it.  I said to her, in French, "Excusez-moi, mais je ne parle pas bien Francais. . . " and she looked me up and down and drawled, in English, "Then. . . We. . . Will. . . Speak. . . English."  And then proceeded to "help" me with the sort of expression that you'd expect to see in someone handling week-old fish.  It was humiliating.
> So, I am traumatized!
> But I am extremely conflict-avoidant and undoubtedly let this upset me too much.
> I'm working on getting tougher!


You did have a bad experience!  I haven't been to Paris in ages. I adore it. But, I also feel inadequate not being able to communicate in French!  I only took two years in high school, which was ages ago  And, it never even stuck then. 


etoile de mer said:


> Mindi, I have similar issues speaking French. I love the language, and studied it in school, but I also find it stressful to travel in France! I've thought about doing some sort of immersion program. In one of his books, David Sedaris writes about his similar issues, and I think he was living in France at the time. He would set out for the day, with his carefully constructed sentences, at the ready for whatever errand he was on. And then once in the store, he'd ask for what he needed, and then the rapid reply would come... I have so much respect for people coming to the US, and having to learn English. Apparently, we speak very quickly, too!


The only way I might be able to learn another language is to perhaps live it. 


MrsOwen3 said:


> I read that book, Me Talk Pretty One Day on my way to Paris  so I basically felt that anything I could do with my high school and college French was going to be better. If you like his storytelling it's hysterical and makes a wonderful audio book as he narrates it!
> 
> Mindi, I get similarly nervous and though I know a ton of French I stumble over my verb conjugation and also get embarrassed easily. I've never had anyone be very rude to me but one of my mentors is a native French speaker and he encourages me to practice more frequently so I speak French to him and he practices English back to me.
> 
> Since I have about 11 months till my trip I'm going to look into a tutor to come converse with me at my studio once a week or so. I've tried the language programs and online but I think it will be best in person and hopefully I'll lose some of my embarrassment. David Sedaris' description of his French school teacher in Paris is absolutely hilarious so I hope I don't get anyone like that!
> 
> I'm planning to write out a little shopping script for my tutor to practice with me, it'll go something like Oui Madame we have a Barenia Kelly and also an Alligator Pochette for you right here and I'll say Ah, merci


Great idea to work with a tutor. I like your shopping script


scarf1 said:


> MrsO- your script made me laugh!
> 
> Mindi- I took French for 4 years in high school, and let me tell you, that was a LONG time ago.
> Most important thing is to be sure to greet shopkeepers, bonjour Madame or Monsieur when you walk into a store. Like PBP, my reading comprehension greatly exceeds oral. My French vocal and knowledge is actually better than DH. But, he has no fear about just plunging in with wrong tense, wrong gender, etc. I get halfway through my sentence and realize the verb ending is wrong or something. So actually I am more reticent about speaking French. At H I spoke a mix of English/ French to the clerk, which they seemed to appreciate.In Paris, most but not all peiple speak better English than my French.
> Actually we found more people speak English in Germany and Italy than in France.
> By the way my restaurant/ menu French is pretty good. Improve your food vocabulary so at least you know if you are ordering fish or fowl!
> We have tried to Netflix some French movies or tv series before going. It helps to hear the French spoken!


Great suggestions, scarf1. 


Jadeite said:


> MrsO congrats on your coming vacation and it's nice to look forward to for sure.
> 
> Pocketbook pup , welcome back and the spa programme sounds like a great week. The daily pampering ritual is a real treat.
> 
> Mindi, I'm terrified of going to france for the same reasons. And I don't speak or read a tad of French except bonjour. And of course I read hermes leathers and colours. Lol. So I'm the real village idiot here. I actually get stressed when I go to france and that starts already when on the airplane with the air france crew boring their stares down at me as they demand, "fish or chicken?". Lol


Another village idiot here...


Freckles1 said:


> Jadeite I will be a village idiot with you! No French and we are headed to Paris at the end of May! I am going to smile and open my wallet  Hopefully this will keep me in good standing with the Parisians .....and the fact that I have a poodle/Bichon frisé .....!haha!!!
> DH had 4 years of high school French and 2 years in college. It won't do us a damn bit of good I bet!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Missed you Pup!!! [emoji182][emoji182]


Well at least there are three of us idiots1  I'm sure you will still have a marvelous time in Paris


----------



## Greengoddess8

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Friday, Cafe!
> Orange is the happiest color.


You are so right Madam B. It is so happy!  Thanks for another great photo. 


Jadeite said:


> Good morning Saturday here!



Happy weekend to everyone!


----------



## Kyokei

Hello Cafe. Thanks to everyone for the kind words and the support.

And Dharma, I haven't been taking too many pictures of my outfits lately but will likely contribute more to the thread when I have time to look decent! haha.

I wanted to ask you ladies a question: does anyone own the Rivale double tour bracelet? If so, does it get easier to get on and off with time? I've been struggling with it for almost two weeks now.


----------



## rainneday

Kyokei said:


> Hello Cafe. Thanks to everyone for the kind words and the support.
> 
> And Dharma, I haven't been taking too many pictures of my outfits lately but will likely contribute more to the thread when I have time to look decent! haha.
> 
> I wanted to ask you ladies a question: does anyone own the Rivale double tour bracelet? If so, does it get easier to get on and off with time? I've been struggling with it for almost two weeks now.



Hi, Kyokei  I am sending warm thoughts your way. 

I've not posted in this forum for a bit, but am trying to catch up now. 

I have the Rivale double tour, and yes it is a difficult clasp! With practice it does get easier, when I first got it I had to ask for help. If you can put the back of your hand against a surface (bed, table etc.) to keep the bracelet in place that also makes it easier. 

I do hope that you share more of your outfits, your style is always exciting!


----------



## rainneday

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Friday, Cafe!
> Orange is the happiest color.




Shocking orange,  Gorgeous!


----------



## rainneday

I have a couple of pictures to share; my OOTD with my Gucci Tian espadrilles (Super comfortable for the first 20 min. :giggles, and a blue izmir epsom Jige that was absolute perfection. I didn't buy it because I have a large purchase coming in a few months that I am planning for, but oh boy...was it beautiful  

I hope that everyone is having a lovely start to their weekend!


----------



## EmileH

rainneday said:


> I have a couple of pictures to share; my OOTD with my Gucci Tian espadrilles (Super comfortable for the first 20 min. :giggles, and a blue izmir epsom Jige that was absolute perfection. I didn't buy it because I have a large purchase coming in a few months that I am planning for, but oh boy...was it beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that everyone is having a lovely start to their weekend!




Rainneday you are my hero for restraint and delayed gratification. Good for you. Eye on the prize. Beautiful jige though. And I love your outfit.


----------



## Mindi B

rainneday said:


> I have a couple of pictures to share; my OOTD with *my Gucci Tian espadrilles (Super comfortable for the first 20 min. :giggles,* and a blue izmir epsom Jige that was absolute perfection. I didn't buy it because I have a large purchase coming in a few months that I am planning for, but oh boy...was it beautiful
> 
> I hope that everyone is having a lovely start to their weekend!



LOL!  I hear ya, sister.  Story of my life.
My DH says, "Didn't you try those on before you bought them?"  And I say, "Yes, dear, but they wouldn't let me take them on a test-hike."


----------



## MSO13

Morning Cafe!

Rainneday, love that Tian collection-it does look fabulous with BI. The travel duffel is calling my name but alas, savings time for me as well. I have BIG Fall coming up and then Paris in the new year. 

Don't even get me started on the shoe thing, DH and my dad have already started in with the "make sure you wear the right shoes" when we're in Paris. I'm notorious for choosing style over the ability to walk 8 miles in them. My dad carries moleskin specifically for me and I'm almost 40 

Kyokei (auto correct turns your name to "Kookie" fyi) I have a micro and a rivale double tour and the clasp is a PITA but I like them better than my Kelly double tours. Just put it on and brace it on something soft so you can fish around to catch the clasp. It's super annoying but worth it. I get so many compliments on those bracelets. 

I have a long wait till Paris and have been reading the whole Paris trip thread but really the point of my trip will be spending time as a family with dad and DH. I'm going to H tomorrow to pick up a shawl that has finally arrived and will start the convo about the museum. Since my dates are set, I'm sure we can arrange it with this much notice. My DH will not be thrilled if I disappear daily for shopping so I may only get one or two tries and that will be ok but it's been fun imagining the possibilities. 

Ugh, we're supposed to get snow tomorrow but at least that means I'll have more opportunities to wear my shawls. I'm going to take a collection photo after tomorrow, I realized I have all neutrals and all but one have a large focal animal on them. I will post in the Ode to Cashmere thread. 

What's everyone up to this weekend? 

I have to finalize my outfit for a photoshoot, I had mentioned it in the past-I'm going to be in a book and the shoot got moved up to just a few weeks from now. I'm hitting the hair salon next week and need to decide on the right outfit soon. I also just found very cool new glasses so I may do two options, one more edgy/avant garde in a sleeveless Rick Owens dress and one buttoned up silk blouse with my YSL black skinny scarf and the glasses. I have been letting my bangs grow out for a year or so but I'm ready to bring them back I think with my long bob. I don't want it to look like a wig or too Uma Thurman circa Pulp Fiction. My stylist is great though so she'll steer me in the direction. 

This is the dress, the silk scarf from SL I already own but I kind of want this black leather tie from them also. Thoughts? The bonus of this type of shopping is because it's business related it's separate from my personal savings


----------



## scarf1

rainneday said:


> I have a couple of pictures to share; my OOTD with my Gucci Tian espadrilles (Super comfortable for the first 20 min. :giggles, and a blue izmir epsom Jige that was absolute perfection. I didn't buy it because I have a large purchase coming in a few months that I am planning for, but oh boy...was it beautiful
> 
> I hope that everyone is having a lovely start to their weekend!


Oh, so gorgeous with your new bangle!


----------



## dharma

Happy weekend everyone! I am playing chauffeur for the weekend as DD has a robotics tournament this weekend.  The powers that be decided it was wise for the competition to go from 7am to 9:30pm today in order to have a short day tomorrow due to snow.  I cannot believe how dumb this idea is considering we are expecting less than 3 inches and the kids are going to be too exhausted to do well. Seems like Child Labor should be called in. Because of this change I am also babysitting tonight to cover her responsibilities to a couple going out for an anniversary dinner. Haha, I haven't babysat in a hundred years, I think I get $12 an hour these days as opposed to $4  (Of course I'll pass it on to DD)

Mrs O, I own that dress and it's great.  I do love your other outfit though and for a book, it may be a better choice to look classic edgy. Do you know the type of shot and the crop?  Have DH take a few snaps of you from several angles in each outfit and choose the one that is most flattering. Better yet, bring both to the shoot and give the art director options.

I am having a shoe crisis, I've been in love with a particular shoe for so long and have even purchased it in the past even though it was one half size too small because they were on sale. (big mistake!! so uncomfortable and I barely wear them) I just repurchased in two colors in the correct size and must choose one. I love them both. The funny thing is, I think they are more of a shoe for the girl I wish I was than the one I am so maybe I should send them both back. The nude is the perfect shade for my skintone and I would wear them with denim and lighter colors, wedding attire, etc. But I fell in love with the light blue and thought they would be a fun option with black skirts. I'm feeling like fun is great but classic has longevity.  Just to show you why I feel they may not be me for everyday, I'm posting a pic of another recent pair that I purchased and go with absolutely everything in my closet. These work for me everyday and for work. So the Valentino's would be for those moods when I am feeling more conservative and pretty. Blue or Nude?


----------



## dharma

rainneday said:


> I have a couple of pictures to share; my OOTD with my Gucci Tian espadrilles (Super comfortable for the first 20 min. :giggles, and a blue izmir epsom Jige that was absolute perfection. I didn't buy it because I have a large purchase coming in a few months that I am planning for, but oh boy...was it beautiful
> 
> I hope that everyone is having a lovely start to their weekend!



Love the shoes!  I love this floral theme he is doing! It's sad to leave great bag behind but when your eye is on the prize, it's easier.  Great self control!!


----------



## Freckles1

rainneday said:


> I have a couple of pictures to share; my OOTD with my Gucci Tian espadrilles (Super comfortable for the first 20 min. :giggles, and a blue izmir epsom Jige that was absolute perfection. I didn't buy it because I have a large purchase coming in a few months that I am planning for, but oh boy...was it beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that everyone is having a lovely start to their weekend!




Rainneday you look fantastic!!! I am in love with your sweater  
The shoes are darling and you are a strong woman to pass on the Jige!!


----------



## Freckles1

MrsO you have the most fabulous taste!! Funk and class combined!! Good luck with your choices. Dharma has great ideas. Sounds as though she's done this once or twice [emoji12]
We just booked our tickets for Roland - Garros (French Open)! We will be on court 1 for the 4th round.  I believe I may have given up a fabulous purchase of sorts for those ticket prices. Yikes. Oh well. Once in a lifetime and there must be entertainment involved when taking teenagers to Europe!

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## Mindi B

dharma, those black shoes are da BOMB!  Who makes them?  I couldn't wear them because I have awful ankles and these would showcase their awfulness, but I do love 'em.  Is that awesome-crazy sole easy to walk in?  As for the ladylike shoes, well, the baby blue are beautiful, but if the nude really match your skin tone perfectly that is a great find.  Baby blue shoes will be out there again, but the perfect nude, perhaps not. . . .


----------



## Mindi B

Freckles, we need a subtle "tPF Cafe" sign so those of us watching the French Open on TV can spot you!


----------



## Mindi B

MrsO, I adore the RO dress, but it does conceal your shape, so if the shots are full-body you might want an outfit that defines your waist more?  However, I am camera-shy (for good reason) and have zero experience in picking garments that photograph well, so, er, I think you should ignore me. . . .


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> dharma, those black shoes are da BOMB!  Who makes them?  I couldn't wear them because I have awful ankles and these would showcase their awfulness, but I do love 'em.  Is that awesome-crazy sole easy to walk in?  As for the ladylike shoes, well, the baby blue are beautiful, but if the nude really match your skin tone perfectly that is a great find.  Baby blue shoes will be out there again, but the perfect nude, perhaps not. . . .



Thanks Mindi! Great advice, it is difficult to find that perfect nude. I can't do camel or taupe, this one is the right peachy tone for my pasty, non tanning legs
The black shoes are by Trippen.  It's a German "walking" shoe company and they are extremely comfortable, even with the crazy sole. The platforms are in exactly the right spot for balance and the rubber is perfect for "on your feet all day" kind of days. This same style is available with a simple wedge if you like it but fear the split soles. The euro website is easy to use and the prices are great since the dollar is strong. It's a hard brand to find in the US but some boutiques have them, they just started representation in the US so next season the prices will be much higher.


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> Freckles, we need a subtle "tPF Cafe" sign so those of us watching the French Open on TV can spot you!




I like it Mindi ;0


----------



## Mindi B

dharma said:


> Thanks Mindi! Great advice, it is difficult to find that perfect nude. I can't do camel or taupe, this one is the right peachy tone for my pasty, non tanning legs
> The black shoes are by Trippen.  It's a German "walking" shoe company and they are extremely comfortable, even with the crazy sole. The platforms are in exactly the right spot for balance and the rubber is perfect for "on your feet all day" kind of days. This same style is available with a simple wedge if you like it but fear the split soles. The euro website is easy to use and the prices are great since the dollar is strong. It's a hard brand to find in the US but some boutiques have them, they just started representation in the US so next season the prices will be much higher.



Do they fit TTS?


----------



## EmileH

Question for you guysand feel free to pm because this might be sensitive info. With my acquisition of so many expensive bags scarves and pieces of jewelry in the past two years DH tells me that I need to think more about insurance. But when he called the insurance company they said they didn't handle values like that. I'm sure my collection is small compared to others in the forum so someone must have faced this issue before, how do you handle it?


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Happy weekend everyone! I am playing chauffeur for the weekend as DD has a robotics tournament this weekend.  The powers that be decided it was wise for the competition to go from 7am to 9:30pm today in order to have a short day tomorrow due to snow.  I cannot believe how dumb this idea is considering we are expecting less than 3 inches and the kids are going to be too exhausted to do well. Seems like Child Labor should be called in. Because of this change I am also babysitting tonight to cover her responsibilities to a couple going out for an anniversary dinner. Haha, I haven't babysat in a hundred years, I think I get $12 an hour these days as opposed to $4  (Of course I'll pass it on to DD)
> 
> Mrs O, I own that dress and it's great.  I do love your other outfit though and for a book, it may be a better choice to look classic edgy. Do you know the type of shot and the crop?  Have DH take a few snaps of you from several angles in each outfit and choose the one that is most flattering. Better yet, bring both to the shoot and give the art director options.
> 
> I am having a shoe crisis, I've been in love with a particular shoe for so long and have even purchased it in the past even though it was one half size too small because they were on sale. (big mistake!! so uncomfortable and I barely wear them) I just repurchased in two colors in the correct size and must choose one. I love them both. The funny thing is, I think they are more of a shoe for the girl I wish I was than the one I am so maybe I should send them both back. The nude is the perfect shade for my skintone and I would wear them with denim and lighter colors, wedding attire, etc. But I fell in love with the light blue and thought they would be a fun option with black skirts. I'm feeling like fun is great but classic has longevity.  Just to show you why I feel they may not be me for everyday, I'm posting a pic of another recent pair that I purchased and go with absolutely everything in my closet. These work for me everyday and for work. So the Valentino's would be for those moods when I am feeling more conservative and pretty. Blue or Nude?





Freckles1 said:


> MrsO you have the most fabulous taste!! Funk and class combined!! Good luck with your choices. Dharma has great ideas. Sounds as though she's done this once or twice [emoji12]
> We just booked our tickets for Roland - Garros (French Open)! We will be on court 1 for the 4th round.  I believe I may have given up a fabulous purchase of sorts for those ticket prices. Yikes. Oh well. Once in a lifetime and there must be entertainment involved when taking teenagers to Europe!
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!





Mindi B said:


> MrsO, I adore the RO dress, but it does conceal your shape, so if the shots are full-body you might want an outfit that defines your waist more?  However, I am camera-shy (for good reason) and have zero experience in picking garments that photograph well, so, er, I think you should ignore me. . . .



Good advice Dharma, I think I know I should wear the classic edgy look but I want that dress and this is a perfect reason to buy it!  Also the other folks featured in the book definitely have a similar look, more bohemian/Brooklyn Rachel Comey vibe and that's not me so I want to stand out. Since each "chapter" is on one designer I want to differentiate from the pack. That's why I was thinking Rick. I will be in "action" in some of the shots but there will likely be a formal portrait too. I'd like my arms to be bare as they are quite um-decorated which is one of my standout features. I'll order the dress and make DH do a test shoot with me, that's a great suggestion. 

I love the nude shoes and think they'll be great with cropped trousers etc. I really wanted the H Lady 70 after seeing Mira D wearing them but not sure they're me. I have been pleasantly surprised at how great those Chanel slingbacks work with my wardrobe though and they make me feel very chic. Love those Trippen shoes, did I see them recently at your friend's boutique? I don't want to spend too long on their website, looks like very wearable cool shoes. 

Freckles, I think you have to balance out amazing experiences with the shopping right? I'm spending a ton on our family trip to Paris but we'll have such an amazing time together and always have those memories. Congrats on booking the trip!!

Mindi, you make a valid point about the waist thing. I guess it depends on how we frame the shot. I'm often working at a table or something so it's rarely full body. That's the best because you can be all fancy up top and wearing yoga pants/flip flops out of camera! One time I let an art director talk me into wearing a pink dress that was SO not me and the shots were so awkward. Everyone that saw it was like, wow you're wearing a hot pink dress-that's so weird. Someone recently told me that I psych myself out of taking good pictures, that if I stop saying I'm awkward on camera then I'll look more relaxed. 

I should also clarify for the cafe, I do not get my picture taken a lot and I'm just a scrappy business lady trying to work any possible PR opps as best I can!


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Question for you guysand feel free to pm because this might be sensitive info. With my acquisition of so many expensive bags scarves and pieces of jewelry in the past two years DH tells me that I need to think more about insurance. But when he called the insurance company they said they didn't handle values like that. I'm sure my collection is small compared to others in the forum so someone must have faced this issue before, how do you handle it?



DH had me investigate this too with our homeowner's policy as I have a very small but growing collection. I have a policy on my wedding jewelry which is my only substantial fine jewelry so I thought I would call and get my new and vintage bags/scarves added on. They told me that those items are not able to be on a separate rider, that they are part of the "contents" in my homeowner's but that I need to make sure the amount for replacement etc is updated to reflect the pieces and I took photos/scans of all the receipts and paperwork for my collection. I have a spreadsheet with date of acquisition etc and I store all of that on my office storage drive. 

If you google Purse Forum Insure Bags Hermes you'll find a few threads about this


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> DH had me investigate this too with our homeowner's policy as I have a very small but growing collection. I have a policy on my wedding jewelry which is my only substantial fine jewelry so I thought I would call and get my new and vintage bags/scarves added on. They told me that those items are not able to be on a separate rider, that they are part of the "contents" in my homeowner's but that I need to make sure the amount for replacement etc is updated to reflect the pieces and I took photos/scans of all the receipts and paperwork for my collection. I have a spreadsheet with date of acquisition etc and I store all of that on my office storage drive.
> 
> 
> 
> If you google Purse Forum Insure Bags Hermes you'll find a few threads about this




Thank you! Geez. It's going to be a lot of work and I'm not sure I want to see the numbers. [emoji23]

A friend (male of course) told me once: the more stuff you have the more time you spend taking care of that stuff.


----------



## scarf1

dharma said:


> Happy weekend everyone! I am playing chauffeur for the weekend as DD has a robotics tournament this weekend.  The powers that be decided it was wise for the competition to go from 7am to 9:30pm today in order to have a short day tomorrow due to snow.  I cannot believe how dumb this idea is considering we are expecting less than 3 inches and the kids are going to be too exhausted to do well. Seems like Child Labor should be called in. Because of this change I am also babysitting tonight to cover her responsibilities to a couple going out for an anniversary dinner. Haha, I haven't babysat in a hundred years, I think I get $12 an hour these days as opposed to $4  (Of course I'll pass it on to DD)
> 
> Mrs O, I own that dress and it's great.  I do love your other outfit though and for a book, it may be a better choice to look classic edgy. Do you know the type of shot and the crop?  Have DH take a few snaps of you from several angles in each outfit and choose the one that is most flattering. Better yet, bring both to the shoot and give the art director options.
> 
> I am having a shoe crisis, I've been in love with a particular shoe for so long and have even purchased it in the past even though it was one half size too small because they were on sale. (big mistake!! so uncomfortable and I barely wear them) I just repurchased in two colors in the correct size and must choose one. I love them both. The funny thing is, I think they are more of a shoe for the girl I wish I was than the one I am so maybe I should send them both back. The nude is the perfect shade for my skintone and I would wear them with denim and lighter colors, wedding attire, etc. But I fell in love with the light blue and thought they would be a fun option with black skirts. I'm feeling like fun is great but classic has longevity.  Just to show you why I feel they may not be me for everyday, I'm posting a pic of another recent pair that I purchased and go with absolutely everything in my closet. These work for me everyday and for work. So the Valentino's would be for those moods when I am feeling more conservative and pretty. Blue or Nude?


I do love the blue shoes, but you would probably wear the nude ones more...


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning Cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> Rainneday, love that Tian collection-it does look fabulous with BI. The travel duffel is calling my name but alas, savings time for me as well. I have BIG Fall coming up and then Paris in the new year.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even get me started on the shoe thing, DH and my dad have already started in with the "make sure you wear the right shoes" when we're in Paris. I'm notorious for choosing style over the ability to walk 8 miles in them. My dad carries moleskin specifically for me and I'm almost 40
> 
> 
> 
> Kyokei (auto correct turns your name to "Kookie" fyi) I have a micro and a rivale double tour and the clasp is a PITA but I like them better than my Kelly double tours. Just put it on and brace it on something soft so you can fish around to catch the clasp. It's super annoying but worth it. I get so many compliments on those bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a long wait till Paris and have been reading the whole Paris trip thread but really the point of my trip will be spending time as a family with dad and DH. I'm going to H tomorrow to pick up a shawl that has finally arrived and will start the convo about the museum. Since my dates are set, I'm sure we can arrange it with this much notice. My DH will not be thrilled if I disappear daily for shopping so I may only get one or two tries and that will be ok but it's been fun imagining the possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, we're supposed to get snow tomorrow but at least that means I'll have more opportunities to wear my shawls. I'm going to take a collection photo after tomorrow, I realized I have all neutrals and all but one have a large focal animal on them. I will post in the Ode to Cashmere thread.
> 
> 
> 
> What's everyone up to this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> I have to finalize my outfit for a photoshoot, I had mentioned it in the past-I'm going to be in a book and the shoot got moved up to just a few weeks from now. I'm hitting the hair salon next week and need to decide on the right outfit soon. I also just found very cool new glasses so I may do two options, one more edgy/avant garde in a sleeveless Rick Owens dress and one buttoned up silk blouse with my YSL black skinny scarf and the glasses. I have been letting my bangs grow out for a year or so but I'm ready to bring them back I think with my long bob. I don't want it to look like a wig or too Uma Thurman circa Pulp Fiction. My stylist is great though so she'll steer me in the direction.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the dress, the silk scarf from SL I already own but I kind of want this black leather tie from them also. Thoughts? The bonus of this type of shopping is because it's business related it's separate from my personal savings







dharma said:


> Happy weekend everyone! I am playing chauffeur for the weekend as DD has a robotics tournament this weekend.  The powers that be decided it was wise for the competition to go from 7am to 9:30pm today in order to have a short day tomorrow due to snow.  I cannot believe how dumb this idea is considering we are expecting less than 3 inches and the kids are going to be too exhausted to do well. Seems like Child Labor should be called in. Because of this change I am also babysitting tonight to cover her responsibilities to a couple going out for an anniversary dinner. Haha, I haven't babysat in a hundred years, I think I get $12 an hour these days as opposed to $4  (Of course I'll pass it on to DD)
> 
> Mrs O, I own that dress and it's great.  I do love your other outfit though and for a book, it may be a better choice to look classic edgy. Do you know the type of shot and the crop?  Have DH take a few snaps of you from several angles in each outfit and choose the one that is most flattering. Better yet, bring both to the shoot and give the art director options.
> 
> I am having a shoe crisis, I've been in love with a particular shoe for so long and have even purchased it in the past even though it was one half size too small because they were on sale. (big mistake!! so uncomfortable and I barely wear them) I just repurchased in two colors in the correct size and must choose one. I love them both. The funny thing is, I think they are more of a shoe for the girl I wish I was than the one I am so maybe I should send them both back. The nude is the perfect shade for my skintone and I would wear them with denim and lighter colors, wedding attire, etc. But I fell in love with the light blue and thought they would be a fun option with black skirts. I'm feeling like fun is great but classic has longevity.  Just to show you why I feel they may not be me for everyday, I'm posting a pic of another recent pair that I purchased and go with absolutely everything in my closet. These work for me everyday and for work. So the Valentino's would be for those moods when I am feeling more conservative and pretty. Blue or Nude?




Mrs Owen I'm of no help. I love your cool artistic style but I'm so conservative, I could never pull it off. I'm sure you will look incredible. I love the St Laurent ties. 

Dharma, The nude Valentino's are to die for.  I was going to look for nude RV in Paris but these are a great alternative, I'm so glad that block heels are back in.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Mme Bijoux and Mrs Owen, thank you so much for the pictures. They are so beautiful. I really think DH and I are going to have to travel to Philadelphia next year to see it.
> 
> On another note, my 3.2 carat total weight diamond studs have been missing for 6 weeks or so. In the ensuing time, I have torn up my house looking for said studs. Normally jewelry is in my safe or on my bedside dresser. Since there's no proof, I cannot talk to my cleaning help or anyone else whose been to my house. So I reported the loss to my insurer. So far, the insurance company has been great and I should have a check some time next week.
> 
> So I have been researching options. I know I am going to go down in size so that I can go up in quality. Yesterday I tried on some Tiffany Elsa Peretti ear studs with the bezels that I really liked. They seemed to be a great every day size and fit perfectly on my ear. They were F VSI and .67 carats per stone (1.34 ct tw) -- and $17K. With my deductible,  I will probably get approximately $14.5K from my insurance company. I don't mind adding additional money to get what I want. If I go through the diamond merchant from my insurance company (Mervis Diamonds), I can get much larger stones for an unbranded setting.
> 
> I have asked Mervis to bring in H SI ex/ex/ex stones, but I might ask for them to bring in F VS in the largest size for my budget.
> 
> What's concerning me is that the Tiffany stones are F VS stones are half the size of the unbranded ones (H SI2) for about the same amount of $$$. I recognize that the Tiffany earrings are higher quality stones. But they really sit on my ear lobe well -- better than my old earrings did.
> 
> I have the classic, size versus quality versus name brand dilemma. I don't need D IF, but I really liked the F VS.
> 
> Once I get the cut angles, I'll probably start a thread in the jewelry forum. But the Elsa Peretti earrings were little fire balls.


 
You would be surprised at the crappy stones used by some really high end jewelers who have books and museum exhibits to their credit.   It's clear you are not saying the T stones are crappy, just small relative to "generic" stones.   But the inclusions I've seen in stones that are put in the very best names of American jewelry . . . ugh.  Not all the time, but in IMHO, these guys make money on design.  You're seeing it in the comfort of the Tiffany studs.  There are iconic bracelets and ring designs associated with the mid-20th century designers and the design is going to be recognized first, not the stone, as a status symbol.


----------



## eagle1002us

I suspect winter headgear (wool scarves) are responsible for my losing the hoop from one of my Ippolita "wavy" sterling earrings.  I really liked the style.  But the tiny loop that held the big hoop to the fitting was not soldered or physically closed.   So now, remaining complete earring is at jewelers so he can make a matching big hoop and SOLDER (I hope) the whole thing closed.  


Earrings are tricky.   You can have safety chains for bracelets and rings that fit tightly but the ear is tricky.   I could brush my hand against my hair and potentially knock the earring off my ear.


----------



## Kyokei

Rainne and MrsO, I am glad to hear that I&#8217;m not the only one who finds the Rivale double tour difficult. I was so excited to find it in Hermes, in the same color as my Evelyne no less, but have been having so much difficulties with it. I thought it was a great and slightly more subtle alternative to the CDCs which I adore on other people yet I can never get them to work on me (much to my dismay).

Rainne, that Jige is amazing&#8230;  Must have been very difficult to walk away from.


----------



## Maedi

Rainneday, you look lovely and I like your Speedy with the strap. Beautiful Espandrilles, too.

Dharma, I vote for the nude. It is so classic and seasonal shades go on sale sooner so perhaps the blue ones once they go on sale.

MrsOwens, you received great advice. One more thought is to wear something you will be entirely comfortable and at ease in. If you wear something you usually wouldn't wear it might reflect in your presentation of yourself.


----------



## rainneday

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rainneday you are my hero for restraint and delayed gratification. Good for you. Eye on the prize. Beautiful jige though. And I love your outfit.



 Thank you, I am flattered and very grateful for the support! 

I was thinking about this Jige last night and again this morning when I awoke. I am having a mini crisis because the Bleu Izmir in Epsom was absolutely stunning, and I am now dreaming of my K being in this color. Which poses a problem. I think that Blue Izmir is an older color, (my first leather H piece was in this color and that was in early 2014) so I might have to ask my SA to be on the lookout for it sooner rather than later. I was not planning to buy until the end of the year, but if this color will be long gone by then...

I am going to drop some hard hints for my DH and see what he thinks 



Mindi B said:


> LOL!  I hear ya, sister.  Story of my life.
> My DH says, "Didn't you try those on before you bought them?"  And I say, "Yes, dear, but they wouldn't let me take them on a test-hike."



:giggles: Ha! Good point. This was partially my fault, aside from the normal way that shoes take some time to break in, we walked for hours on city cement. They were just so comfortable when we left the house...

My husband said that if shoes made his feet bleed those shoes would be in the trash! 
:hnsnsn:



MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning Cafe!
> 
> Rainneday, love that Tian collection-it does look fabulous with BI. The travel duffel is calling my name but alas, savings time for me as well. I have BIG Fall coming up and then Paris in the new year.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the shoe thing, DH and my dad have already started in with the "make sure you wear the right shoes" when we're in Paris. I'm notorious for choosing style over the ability to walk 8 miles in them. My dad carries moleskin specifically for me and I'm almost 40
> 
> 
> I have a long wait till Paris and have been reading the whole Paris trip thread but really the point of my trip will be spending time as a family with dad and DH. I'm going to H tomorrow to pick up a shawl that has finally arrived and will start the convo about the museum. Since my dates are set, I'm sure we can arrange it with this much notice. My DH will not be thrilled if I disappear daily for shopping so I may only get one or two tries and that will be ok but it's been fun imagining the possibilities.



Thank you, MrsO! A duffel would be fabulous in this pattern! Good luck with your savings plan, I am sure you will meet your goals  And if there is ever an excuse to save, Paris would be it! I think that the memories that you make with your dad are going to be priceless, it seems like you know how very lucky you are to be taking this trip with your family.  This is so sweet about the moleskin. 

Between yesterday and today I had the chance to I play with the smaller Tian tote, the bag that is shaped like a Speedy B (not the Boston, but a tiny version of it), and a couple of wallets (the French and another that was more of a card case/coin purse). The material is so stiff that it didn't translate well for the smaller bag, it was awkward when worn on the shoulder and the strap was too short to wear it crossbody. It would have to be carried as hand held. The tote was amazing, but the light colored suede lining is intimidating for me, especially in an open-top bag. Just some FYI for anyone who might be considering these styles. 

I'm excited to see which shawl you end up with Mrs.O, I usually really like the CWs that you choose. Also, best of luck with getting a appointment for the H museum! That would be thrilling


----------



## rainneday

MrsOwen3 said:


> I have to finalize my outfit for a photoshoot, I had mentioned it in the past-I'm going to be in a book and the shoot got moved up to just a few weeks from now. I'm hitting the hair salon next week and need to decide on the right outfit soon. I also just found very cool new glasses so I may do two options, one more edgy/avant garde in a sleeveless Rick Owens dress and one buttoned up silk blouse with my YSL black skinny scarf and the glasses. I have been letting my bangs grow out for a year or so but I'm ready to bring them back I think with my long bob. I don't want it to look like a wig or too Uma Thurman circa Pulp Fiction. My stylist is great though so she'll steer me in the direction.
> 
> This is the dress, the silk scarf from SL I already own but I kind of want this black leather tie from them also. Thoughts? The bonus of this type of shopping is because it's business related it's separate from my personal savings



Is the third picture of the silk or leather tie? I like the idea of a silk blouse and a thin silk worn casually around your neck. But, I also really like the bow tie in the third picture. 

The dress is gorgeous, but the blouse and silk might be more approachable  Either option is lovely. Have fun!


----------



## rainneday

scarf1 said:


> Oh, so gorgeous with your new bangle!





dharma said:


> Love the shoes!  I love this floral theme he is doing! It's sad to leave great bag behind but when your eye is on the prize, it's easier.  Great self control!!





Freckles1 said:


> Rainneday you look fantastic!!! I am in love with your sweater
> The shoes are darling and you are a strong woman to pass on the Jige!!




Thank you, Scarf1, dharma, and Freckles  I truly appreciate the compliments! 

I am still thinking about this darn Jige! If it had some sort of strap in a similar design to the Chanel WOC, I would have been forced to buy it  This bangle seems to match everything, it sure was a perfect pairing with BI. 

I have completely blocked my peripheral vision and will continue to barrel through, that's the plan anyway 

Oh! Thank you again, Freckles :kiss: This sweater is by J. Crew, grabbed a link for you (it looks like limited sizes because of the sale, but more may pop up): https://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/sweaters/Pullover/PRD~E5984/E5984.jsp?Nbrd=J&Nloc=en_US&Nrpp=48&Npge=1&Ntrm=antique+white+tunic&isSaleItem=true&color_name=ANTIQUE%20WHITE&isFromSearch=true&isNewSearch=true&hash=row0


----------



## rainneday

dharma said:


> Happy weekend everyone! I am playing chauffeur for the weekend as DD has a robotics tournament this weekend.  The powers that be decided it was wise for the competition to go from 7am to 9:30pm today in order to have a short day tomorrow due to snow.  I cannot believe how dumb this idea is considering we are expecting less than 3 inches and the kids are going to be too exhausted to do well. Seems like Child Labor should be called in. Because of this change I am also babysitting tonight to cover her responsibilities to a couple going out for an anniversary dinner. Haha, I haven't babysat in a hundred years, I think I get $12 an hour these days as opposed to $4  (Of course I'll pass it on to DD)



This whole paragraph is hilarious  I can relate on the long days spent at the tournament only because my kids play in chess tournaments. 7am-9:30pm is excessively long. My kids would be falling asleep in their chairs, as would I! You have my sympathy & are a very dedicated parent  I hope your kids remember this...

How did the babysitting go? $12 an hour, wow! Rates have gone up... I won't tell my 13 year old. 



dharma said:


> Mrs O, I own that dress and it's great.  I do love your other outfit though and for a book, it may be a better choice to look classic edgy. Do you know the type of shot and the crop?  Have DH take a few snaps of you from several angles in each outfit and choose the one that is most flattering. Better yet, bring both to the shoot and give the art director options.
> 
> I am having a shoe crisis, I've been in love with a particular shoe for so long and have even purchased it in the past even though it was one half size too small because they were on sale. (big mistake!! so uncomfortable and I barely wear them) I just repurchased in two colors in the correct size and must choose one. I love them both. The funny thing is, I think they are more of a shoe for the girl I wish I was than the one I am so maybe I should send them both back. The nude is the perfect shade for my skintone and I would wear them with denim and lighter colors, wedding attire, etc. But I fell in love with the light blue and thought they would be a fun option with black skirts. I'm feeling like fun is great but classic has longevity.  Just to show you why I feel they may not be me for everyday, I'm posting a pic of another recent pair that I purchased and go with absolutely everything in my closet. These work for me everyday and for work. So the Valentino's would be for those moods when I am feeling more conservative and pretty. Blue or Nude?



I absolutely love the nude pair.  They get my vote! (that last pair is very cool btw...)


----------



## rainneday

Freckles1 said:


> MrsO you have the most fabulous taste!! Funk and class combined!! Good luck with your choices. Dharma has great ideas. Sounds as though she's done this once or twice [emoji12]
> We just booked our tickets for Roland - Garros (French Open)! We will be on court 1 for the 4th round.  I believe I may have given up a fabulous purchase of sorts for those ticket prices. Yikes. Oh well. Once in a lifetime and there must be entertainment involved when taking teenagers to Europe!
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!



This is awesome, I can't wait to hear all about your trip! 



Mindi B said:


> Freckles, we need a subtle "tPF Cafe" sign so those of us watching the French Open on TV can spot you!



Great idea ^


----------



## rainneday

Kyokei said:


> Rainne and MrsO, I am glad to hear that I&#8217;m not the only one who finds the Rivale double tour difficult. I was so excited to find it in Hermes, in the same color as my Evelyne no less, but have been having so much difficulties with it. I thought it was a great and slightly more subtle alternative to the CDCs which I adore on other people yet I can never get them to work on me (much to my dismay).
> 
> Rainne, that Jige is amazing&#8230;  Must have been very difficult to walk away from.



No, you are not alone. When I tried it at the store my SA had to fasten and unfasten it for me. I also had a hard time getting off my Clic Clac with one hand, but now I have it down (after dozens of wears). 

What issue are you having with the CdC? I can totally see you in that style. Have you tried the thin silver version? 

It.was.so.difficult. 



Maedi said:


> Rainneday, you look lovely and I like your Speedy with the strap. Beautiful Espandrilles, too.
> 
> Dharma, I vote for the nude. It is so classic and seasonal shades go on sale sooner so perhaps the blue ones once they go on sale.
> 
> MrsOwens, you received great advice. One more thought is to wear something you will be entirely comfortable and at ease in. If you wear something you usually wouldn't wear it might reflect in your presentation of yourself.



Hi, Maedi!  Thank you very much!  I have used this bag non-stop since my DH bought it for me back in September (anniversary gift), he jokes that "Louie" worries that when "Kelly" arrives he will be shunned. Baha, purse humor, idk, I must be influencing him.


----------



## Kyokei

rainneday said:


> No, you are not alone. When I tried it at the store my SA had to fasten and unfasten it for me. I also had a hard time getting off my Clic Clac with one hand, but now I have it down (after dozens of wears).
> 
> What issue are you having with the CdC? I can totally see you in that style. Have you tried the thin silver version?
> 
> It.was.so.difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Maedi!  Thank you very much!  I have used this bag non-stop since my DH bought it for me back in September (anniversary gift), he jokes that "Louie" worries that when "Kelly" arrives he will be shunned. Baha, purse humor, idk, I must be influencing him.



My clic H never gave me too much trouble, but that rivale... I remember being in college and wanting this one necklace so badly. I saved money for a long time and cut out a lot of things to afford it and finally bought it..... only to find out that I couldn't open and close it myself. I still have it, and to this day can't take it on and off without help....

I like the look of the CDC and adore it on other people  but on me it feels like... too much, almost? My style tends to look edgy regardless of what I wear so very edgy designs like the CDC makes me feel kind of... overdone, in a way? I can't think of a word in English to describe what I mean perfectly but I'm sure you get the idea. So I tend to go for the Hapi 3, Rivale double tour, clic H, etc. I try to avoid any shoes, jewelry, bags etc with studs and whatnot for this reason.

Your DH sounds very funny, by the way! I often say that my other bags have been crying from lack of use since Kelly came into my life. I know I will switch more often again once I get used to Kelly, but... almost three months later and it still feels like the very first day I took her home.


----------



## rainneday

Kyokei said:


> My clic H never gave me too much trouble, but that rivale... I remember being in college and wanting this one necklace so badly. I saved money for a long time and cut out a lot of things to afford it and finally bought it..... only to find out that I couldn't open and close it myself. I still have it, and to this day can't take it on and off without help....
> 
> I like the look of the CDC and adore it on other people  but on me it feels like... too much, almost? My style tends to look edgy regardless of what I wear so very edgy designs like the CDC makes me feel kind of... overdone, in a way? I can't think of a word in English to describe what I mean perfectly but I'm sure you get the idea. So I tend to go for the Hapi 3, Rivale double tour, clic H, etc. I try to avoid any shoes, jewelry, bags etc with studs and whatnot for this reason.
> 
> Your DH sounds very funny, by the way! I often say that my other bags have been crying from lack of use since Kelly came into my life. I know I will switch more often again once I get used to Kelly, but... almost three months later and it still feels like the very first day I took her home.



We are hobbled by our beautiful accessories!  Can you flip the clasp to the front and use a mirror to latch it, and then turn it back around? In theory this works, but I always seem to forget this trick when I need it. 

I get what you are saying, and the CdC is a decent size investment for a piece of leather jewelry, so if you aren't comfortable in it, nope, not worth it. 

Thank you  Yeah, he likes to tease me about my fashion umm...hobby? 

Your K is a brilliant neutral so I can imagine that it goes with everything. How is it holding up so far? Have you noticed any wear? Yours is Clemence, correct? I love the soft H leathers the most, but I am set on a Sellier edge and most likely that means nothing too soft for me. ETA it makes me very happy to hear that the H glow of love lasts for months!!!


----------



## andee

rainneday said:


> Hi, Kyokei  I am sending warm thoughts your way.
> 
> I've not posted in this forum for a bit, but am trying to catch up now.
> 
> I have the Rivale double tour, and yes it is a difficult clasp! With practice it does get easier, when I first got it I had to ask for help. If you can put the back of your hand against a surface (bed, table etc.) to keep the bracelet in place that also makes it easier.
> 
> I do hope that you share more of your outfits, your style is always exciting!


The best thing I have found it to use surgical tape to hold one side of the bracelet down.

This gives you two free hands and the one side stays put.
Surgical tape is what is used in hospitals and won't pull your skin off and it not itchy.

I have used it on my multiple surgical wounds and caring for my father's multiple cuts from falls.

I also know people who use a bit on the back of the ear lobe if the piercing has stretched out.
It braces the post.


----------



## andee

dharma said:


> Happy weekend everyone! I am playing chauffeur for the weekend as DD has a robotics tournament this weekend.  The powers that be decided it was wise for the competition to go from 7am to 9:30pm today in order to have a short day tomorrow due to snow.  I cannot believe how dumb this idea is considering we are expecting less than 3 inches and the kids are going to be too exhausted to do well. Seems like Child Labor should be called in. Because of this change I am also babysitting tonight to cover her responsibilities to a couple going out for an anniversary dinner. Haha, I haven't babysat in a hundred years, I think I get $12 an hour these days as opposed to $4  (Of course I'll pass it on to DD)
> 
> Mrs O, I own that dress and it's great.  I do love your other outfit though and for a book, it may be a better choice to look classic edgy. Do you know the type of shot and the crop?  Have DH take a few snaps of you from several angles in each outfit and choose the one that is most flattering. Better yet, bring both to the shoot and give the art director options.
> 
> I am having a shoe crisis, I've been in love with a particular shoe for so long and have even purchased it in the past even though it was one half size too small because they were on sale. (big mistake!! so uncomfortable and I barely wear them) I just repurchased in two colors in the correct size and must choose one. I love them both. The funny thing is, I think they are more of a shoe for the girl I wish I was than the one I am so maybe I should send them both back. The nude is the perfect shade for my skintone and I would wear them with denim and lighter colors, wedding attire, etc. But I fell in love with the light blue and thought they would be a fun option with black skirts. I'm feeling like fun is great but classic has longevity.  Just to show you why I feel they may not be me for everyday, I'm posting a pic of another recent pair that I purchased and go with absolutely everything in my closet. These work for me everyday and for work. So the Valentino's would be for those moods when I am feeling more conservative and pretty. Blue or Nude?


I am so  uncomfortable with the ankle straps and the  sandle straps you tie around your ankle.
Does anyone have a solution? I am in pain if I walk in them.

They look so cute on if I don't move which sort of defeats the purpose of having shoes.

I am amazed that people can wear those gladiator straps that go up to the knee,

Must be doing something wrong here or have delicate ankles. Help.


----------



## Kyokei

rainneday said:


> We are hobbled by our beautiful accessories!  Can you flip the clasp to the front and use a mirror to latch it, and then turn it back around? In theory this works, but I always seem to forget this trick when I need it.
> 
> I get what you are saying, and the CdC is a decent size investment for a piece of leather jewelry, so if you aren't comfortable in it, nope, not worth it.
> 
> Thank you  Yeah, he likes to tease me about my fashion umm...hobby?
> 
> Your K is a brilliant neutral so I can imagine that it goes with everything. How is it holding up so far? Have you noticed any wear? Yours is Clemence, correct? I love the soft H leathers the most, but I am set on a Sellier edge and most likely that means nothing too soft for me. ETA it makes me very happy to hear that the H glow of love lasts for months!!!




I will have to try that. I can get it unlatched easily but putting the hook through the leather and especially taking it out is a time consuming process (that naturally my SA can easily do!)

Maybe one day I will give in and try a CDC, but I usually think about purchases a lot and never buy what won't get tons of use.

My K has held up perfectly! Retained its shape and no signs of wear outside of those tiny hardware scratches that happen with any bag. It is Clemence and I love the soft leathers. One of my favorite threads to look at here is the floopy Birkin one! The shape still looks the same as ever and only starts to bend a bit if I stuff it with too many things.

And yes... My excitement is still strong! I love my K far more than is probably healthy and keep waiting to wake up only to find it was a just a dream.


----------



## Jadeite

Dharma, too funny about the paid babysitting. Did all go well and did you happily collect the $12?  I would spend it immediately on coffee and cake so bad babysitter I make...
Those shoes are a bomb! When I can't decide I get them all.


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> The nude is the perfect shade for my skintone and I would wear them with denim and lighter colors, wedding attire, etc. But I fell in love with the light blue and thought they would be a fun option with black skirts. I'm feeling like fun is great but classic has longevity.  Just to show you why I feel they may not be me for everyday, I'm posting a pic of another recent pair that I purchased and go with absolutely everything in my closet. These work for me everyday and for work. So the Valentino's would be for those moods when I am feeling more conservative and pretty. Blue or Nude?



Both are great but the blue shoes make me excited.


----------



## Cordeliere

andee said:


> I am so  uncomfortable with the ankle straps and the  sandle straps you tie around your ankle.
> Does anyone have a solution? I am in pain if I walk in them.
> 
> They look so cute on if I don't move which sort of defeats the purpose of having shoes.
> 
> I am amazed that people can wear those gladiator straps that go up to the knee,
> 
> Must be doing something wrong here or have delicate ankles. Help.



If I feel any pain, it is because I have the straps too tight.  I think the ankle straps are more for decoration than function, so I wear mine pretty loose.


----------



## Mindi B

andee, I don't buy ankle strap shoes mostly because, as I've said before, I have heinous ankles, and there is no good reason to draw more attention to them than is strictly necessary.  But I also have very sensitive shins, and ankle straps--or even booties with too-high, too-stiff tops--hurt me.  You are not doing anything wrong, you just have delicate shins!  Wearing the straps loose, as Cordeliere suggests, or finding a shoe with leg laces rather than straps to allow you totally to control their tightness, might be a solution.  Or, join me in eschewing the ankle strap!


----------



## dharma

Freckles1 said:


> MrsO you have the most fabulous taste!! Funk and class combined!! Good luck with your choices. Dharma has great ideas. Sounds as though she's done this once or twice [emoji12]
> We just booked our tickets for Roland - Garros (French Open)! We will be on court 1 for the 4th round.  I believe I may have given up a fabulous purchase of sorts for those ticket prices. Yikes. Oh well. Once in a lifetime and there must be entertainment involved when taking teenagers to Europe!
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!



Freckles, sounds like a great trip! as much as we love our purchases, experiences with family are the things we will remember. I agree a signal is needed 



Mindi B said:


> Do they fit TTS?


I think so. I'm generally a 9M and the 39's fit perfectly in this brand. Especially since it's a "comfort" brand, they accommodate a slightly wider foot.



MrsOwen3 said:


> Good advice Dharma, I think I know I should wear the classic edgy look but I want that dress and this is a perfect reason to buy it!  Also the other folks featured in the book definitely have a similar look, more bohemian/Brooklyn Rachel Comey vibe and that's not me so I want to stand out. Since each "chapter" is on one designer I want to differentiate from the pack. That's why I was thinking Rick. I will be in "action" in some of the shots but there will likely be a formal portrait too. I'd like my arms to be bare as they are quite um-decorated which is one of my standout features. I'll order the dress and make DH do a test shoot with me, that's a great suggestion.
> 
> I love the nude shoes and think they'll be great with cropped trousers etc. I really wanted the H Lady 70 after seeing Mira D wearing them but not sure they're me. I have been pleasantly surprised at how great those Chanel slingbacks work with my wardrobe though and they make me feel very chic. Love those Trippen shoes, did I see them recently at your friend's boutique? I don't want to spend too long on their website, looks like very wearable cool shoes.
> 
> Freckles, I think you have to balance out amazing experiences with the shopping right? I'm spending a ton on our family trip to Paris but we'll have such an amazing time together and always have those memories. Congrats on booking the trip!!
> 
> Mindi, you make a valid point about the waist thing. I guess it depends on how we frame the shot. I'm often working at a table or something so it's rarely full body. That's the best because you can be all fancy up top and wearing yoga pants/flip flops out of camera! One time I let an art director talk me into wearing a pink dress that was SO not me and the shots were so awkward. Everyone that saw it was like, wow you're wearing a hot pink dress-that's so weird. Someone recently told me that I psych myself out of taking good pictures, that if I stop saying I'm awkward on camera then I'll look more relaxed.
> 
> I should also clarify for the cafe, I do not get my picture taken a lot and I'm just a scrappy business lady trying to work any possible PR opps as best I can!



I'm sure that your scrappy self will be the standout in the book and PR expenses definitely include two outfits! I hope the dress works, it will be great for showing off the arms. He cuts so long, give yourself enough time for possible alterations. You probably did see the shoes at the boutique, haha. I love them!


----------



## dharma

Maedi said:


> Rainneday, you look lovely and I like your Speedy with the strap. Beautiful Espandrilles, too.
> 
> Dharma, I vote for the nude. It is so classic and seasonal shades go on sale sooner so perhaps the blue ones once they go on sale.
> 
> MrsOwens, you received great advice. One more thought is to wear something you will be entirely comfortable and at ease in. If you wear something you usually wouldn't wear it might reflect in your presentation of yourself.





rainneday said:


> This whole paragraph is hilarious  I can relate on the long days spent at the tournament only because my kids play in chess tournaments. 7am-9:30pm is excessively long. My kids would be falling asleep in their chairs, as would I! You have my sympathy & are a very dedicated parent  I hope your kids remember this...
> 
> How did the babysitting go? $12 an hour, wow! Rates have gone up... I won't tell my 13 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the nude pair.  They get my vote! (that last pair is very cool btw...)





Jadeite said:


> Dharma, too funny about the paid babysitting. Did all go well and did you happily collect the $12?  I would spend it immediately on coffee and cake so bad babysitter I make...
> Those shoes are a bomb! When I can't decide I get them all.





Cordeliere said:


> Both are great but the blue shoes make me excited.


Thanks for the votes ladies! I'm afraid I'm no closer to deciding.  Last night I was sure about the nude, but I woke up and read Cordeliere's comment and felt exactly the same way about how the blue just make me so happy.  I think I'll make some outfits today and see what works best. I'm afraid I will need all new clothes now, lol. 
Babysitting night was a comedy of errors....the couple decided to cancel dinner and watch the March Madness at the neighborhood party (we live in a pretty fun community) so I just needed to leave the party and stay at their house for a bit until DD came home to work. DH kept joking that he would sneak over so we could make out on the couch  Then DD called and said her ride bailed on her so I had to pick her up (an hour RT). So DH went to the house to babysit but started texting me when he realized that they have a cat, a long fur dog, and a basement level living room, a dangerous trifecta for his asthma. We rushed home from the tournament and DD relieved him just in time.  She happily collected her fee at midnight ($40!!!). If she hadn't come home in time to actually do the job for a few hours, I wasn't going to charge the couple for my time, it just felt odd. DH is not able to drive yet so it made it very complicated.
It is hard to believe how much people will pay in the city for babysitters these days.  She will do well this summer as most of the families are young in the neighborhood because we are in a top public K-8 school cachement.
Jadeite, I would do the same thing! dessert!
Rainneday, is watching chess fun? haha the things we do for the kids!


----------



## dharma

andee said:


> I am so  uncomfortable with the ankle straps and the  sandle straps you tie around your ankle.
> Does anyone have a solution? I am in pain if I walk in them.
> 
> They look so cute on if I don't move which sort of defeats the purpose of having shoes.
> 
> I am amazed that people can wear those gladiator straps that go up to the knee,
> 
> Must be doing something wrong here or have delicate ankles. Help.



Agree with Cordeliere, Andee. If it's a stiff buckle strap like these Valentinos, I leave at least a half inch of space for flexing the ankle.  You don't even see it. The lace up pair has laces that are stretchy so they give when you wear them, very comfortable. I love lace ups and have a few pairs of different brands and never find them to be a problem although I have problems with where the back of shoes hit the back of the ankle, that area is very sensitive and takes many bandaids and a few wearings to soften up.


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> Agree with Cordeliere, Andee. If it's a stiff buckle strap like these Valentinos, I leave at least a half inch of space for flexing the ankle.  You don't even see it. The lace up pair has laces that are stretchy so they give when you wear them, very comfortable. I love lace ups and have a few pairs of different brands and never find them to be a problem although* I have problems with where the back of shoes hit the back of the ankle, that area is very sensitive and takes many bandaids and a few wearings to soften up.*



Ok.  I will admit it.  I am a dinosaur who loves panty hose.   I just can't break in new shoes without them.  I don't see how people do it.  New shoes blister my heels in the first three steps I take.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, you are a smart dinosaur, Cordeliere.  Socks or hose make a big difference!  Some of my recurrent foot issues are because I frequently fail to wear hosiery.  That's dumb of me.


----------



## MSO13

rainneday said:


> Thank you, I am flattered and very grateful for the support!
> 
> I was thinking about this Jige last night and again this morning when I awoke. I am having a mini crisis because the Bleu Izmir in Epsom was absolutely stunning, and I am now dreaming of my K being in this color. Which poses a problem. I think that Blue Izmir is an older color, (my first leather H piece was in this color and that was in early 2014) so I might have to ask my SA to be on the lookout for it sooner rather than later. I was not planning to buy until the end of the year, but if this color will be long gone by then...
> 
> I am going to drop some hard hints for my DH and see what he thinks
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Good point. This was partially my fault, aside from the normal way that shoes take some time to break in, we walked for hours on city cement. They were just so comfortable when we left the house...
> 
> My husband said that if shoes made his feet bleed those shoes would be in the trash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, MrsO! A duffel would be fabulous in this pattern! Good luck with your savings plan, I am sure you will meet your goals  And if there is ever an excuse to save, Paris would be it! I think that the memories that you make with your dad are going to be priceless, it seems like you know how very lucky you are to be taking this trip with your family.  This is so sweet about the moleskin.
> 
> Between yesterday and today I had the chance to I play with the smaller Tian tote, the bag that is shaped like a Speedy B (not the Boston, but a tiny version of it), and a couple of wallets (the French and another that was more of a card case/coin purse). The material is so stiff that it didn't translate well for the smaller bag, it was awkward when worn on the shoulder and the strap was too short to wear it crossbody. It would have to be carried as hand held. The tote was amazing, but the light colored suede lining is intimidating for me, especially in an open-top bag. Just some FYI for anyone who might be considering these styles.
> 
> I'm excited to see which shawl you end up with Mrs.O, I usually really like the CWs that you choose. Also, best of luck with getting a appointment for the H museum! That would be thrilling



I understand still thinking about it today, it's beautiful. I have passed on quite a few things that I loved due to timing. Keep your eyes on the prize! I'm definitely not an expert my store loves to chat so I've learned a lot on a short time. I know from tPF that there are a few Blue Izmir bags trickling out there so you can have your store check their open order list from the last few seasons and see if they're still coming. You can also see about a SO but it will not likely arrive on your idea timeline. The other thing I'm learning with H is that when one color goes, it's replaced with a very similar shade so close you can find 20 page threads trying to figure out the color  my point is that if you want your K in this color, there's likely a few options in the family that will work similarly. What style are you looking for in a K, retourne or sellier? Size? 

I tried on the this Tian duffle at the NYC flagship, it's a great bag but yes I can see how the Supreme is a little too stiff for smaller bags. If I have an epic Fall season with my business and this bag is still around-I would love to get it for Paris but I can live if it doesn't work out. I have two H bags on Podium and live in mild fear that they're both going to arrive when my boutique gets relocated


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Thanks for the votes ladies! I'm afraid I'm no closer to deciding.  Last night I was sure about the nude, but I woke up and read Cordeliere's comment and felt exactly the same way about how the blue just make me so happy.  I think I'll make some outfits today and see what works best. I'm afraid I will need all new clothes now, lol.
> Babysitting night was a comedy of errors....the couple decided to cancel dinner and watch the March Madness at the neighborhood party (we live in a pretty fun community) so I just needed to leave the party and stay at their house for a bit until DD came home to work. DH kept joking that he would sneak over so we could make out on the couch  Then DD called and said her ride bailed on her so I had to pick her up (an hour RT). So DH went to the house to babysit but started texting me when he realized that they have a cat, a long fur dog, and a basement level living room, a dangerous trifecta for his asthma. We rushed home from the tournament and DD relieved him just in time.  She happily collected her fee at midnight ($40!!!). If she hadn't come home in time to actually do the job for a few hours, I wasn't going to charge the couple for my time, it just felt odd. DH is not able to drive yet so it made it very complicated.
> It is hard to believe how much people will pay in the city for babysitters these days.  She will do well this summer as most of the families are young in the neighborhood because we are in a top public K-8 school cachement.
> Jadeite, I would do the same thing! dessert!
> Rainneday, is watching chess fun? haha the things we do for the kids!



I was wondering if DH would come over with you but that doesn't sound like a romantic setting with those allergies! Your DD is going to be rolling in it this summer, I did pretty well sitting from a young age but not nearly that much $$. My DH is so petrified of kids besides our niece and nephew, I offered once to sit for friends of ours and he looked like he wanted to throttle me! How did DD's team do in their competition? 

The blue shoes are very happy but I don't know if you need a new wardrobe for them, I personally love your wardrobe and style!


----------



## MSO13

With some H news, I got my Panthera shawl in 08 and the Dallet book which the cats were quite interested in. The boutique was quiet early in the day so I had a good long chat. I looked through a book of Spring bag offerings, so much color and fun. Fruit charms, barenia envelopes, a trio of an envelope with two pouches in Chèvre, Ombre lizard, green striped canvas, alligator bags galore, new Picnic wicker/leather items. Nothing I'm looking for but eye candy nonetheless. 

I also got my photo outfit sorted, as much as I want the Rick dress it's not right for this and I did try it on in NYC last week and was between sizes so I don't want to be uncomfortable. I went for this blouse from Anne Fontaine, ordered the tie from Saint Laurent and can wear jeans or my wide leg black pants. If it's a full body photo, I have the Chanel two tone shoes or my Lou studded H boots.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> With some H news, I got my Panthera shawl in 08 and the Dallet book which the cats were quite interested in. The boutique was quiet early in the day so I had a good long chat. I looked through a book of Spring bag offerings, so much color and fun. Fruit charms, barenia envelopes, a trio of an envelope with two pouches in Chèvre, Ombre lizard, green striped canvas, alligator bags galore, new Picnic wicker/leather items. Nothing I'm looking for but eye candy nonetheless.
> 
> I also got my photo outfit sorted, as much as I want the Rick dress it's not right for this and I did try it on in NYC last week and was between sizes so I don't want to be uncomfortable. I went for this blouse from Anne Fontaine, ordered the tie from Saint Laurent and can wear jeans or my wide leg black pants. If it's a full body photo, I have the Chanel two tone shoes or my Lou studded H boots.


Beautiful choices.  I hadn't seen that AF blouse.  Its very pretty.  Do you know what its name is?  love the photo of the kitty with the book.  I'm sure you will look fabulous.  You can never go wrong with such classic choices and as always I'm sure you will put your fabulous artistic spin on those classics to make them even better.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful choices.  I hadn't seen that AF blouse.  Its very pretty.  Do you know what its name is?  love the photo of the kitty with the book.  I'm sure you will look fabulous.  You can never go wrong with such classic choices and as always I'm sure you will put your fabulous artistic spin on those classics to make them even better.



Thanks PP, it's called Clodie-it's partially the stretch jersey and so comfy too. I got a new Spanx body suit to smooth everything out!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks PP, it's called Clodie-it's partially the stretch jersey and so comfy too. I got a new Spanx body suit to smooth everything out!


Thank you!  Looking it up now&#8230;.


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Agree with Cordeliere, Andee. If it's a stiff buckle strap like these Valentinos, I leave at least a half inch of space for flexing the ankle.  You don't even see it. The lace up pair has laces that are stretchy so they give when you wear them, very comfortable. I love lace ups and have a few pairs of different brands and never find them to be a problem although I have problems with where the back of shoes hit the back of the ankle, that area is very sensitive and takes many bandaids and a few wearings to soften up.


 


sometimes donut shaped bunion cushions (things by Dr. Scholls) work in the ankle area (or elsewhere) especially when it gets blistery.   I love looking at shoes on-line and have like 20 in a virtual shopping bag but in actually, I am grateful for flat oxfords.   Strappy sandals were always killers when I lived in a warmer climate.  Sometimes my feet are wrapped pretty much like a mummy's just so I can break in the shoe.   


Best of all is dressy sneakers.   Nordies had some made by Munro? called by the style name of Jewel that were lace-up and had a bit of patent leather with plain black leather.   I should have bought 2 pairs.  By the time I went to do this the lace-ups were no longer available, just a less dressy version with Velcro closures which have to be tightened every now and then during the day.


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> With some H news, I got my Panthera shawl in 08 and the Dallet book which the cats were quite interested in. The boutique was quiet early in the day so I had a good long chat. I looked through a book of Spring bag offerings, so much color and fun. Fruit charms, barenia envelopes, a trio of an envelope with two pouches in Chèvre, Ombre lizard, green striped canvas, alligator bags galore, new Picnic wicker/leather items. Nothing I'm looking for but eye candy nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> I also got my photo outfit sorted, as much as I want the Rick dress it's not right for this and I did try it on in NYC last week and was between sizes so I don't want to be uncomfortable. I went for this blouse from Anne Fontaine, ordered the tie from Saint Laurent and can wear jeans or my wide leg black pants. If it's a full body photo, I have the Chanel two tone shoes or my Lou studded H boots.







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful choices.  I hadn't seen that AF blouse.  Its very pretty.  Do you know what its name is?  love the photo of the kitty with the book.  I'm sure you will look fabulous.  You can never go wrong with such classic choices and as always I'm sure you will put your fabulous artistic spin on those classics to make them even better.







MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks PP, it's called Clodie-it's partially the stretch jersey and so comfy too. I got a new Spanx body suit to smooth everything out!




MrsO and Pup the blouse is great. I purchased this button down a few years ago. I believe it is a staple. Make sure and launder it yourself MrsO. I have been finding my AF cotton blouses are becoming dingy if sent to the cleaners. I know the instructions say launder only, but sometimes Ruffles are involved. I don't have the skills needed to steam the Ruffles correctly ;(


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> MrsO and Pup the blouse is great. I purchased this button down a few years ago. I believe it is a staple. Make sure and launder it yourself MrsO. I have been finding my AF cotton blouses are becoming dingy if sent to the cleaners. I know the instructions say launder only, but sometimes Ruffles are involved. I don't have the skills needed to steam the Ruffles correctly ;(




Agree. Cleaning at home with a delicate soap is a must. I can sometimes get my dry cleaner to press them only and not clean but it's always complicated.


----------



## Greengoddess8

MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning Cafe!
> 
> Rainneday, love that Tian collection-it does look fabulous with BI. The travel duffel is calling my name but alas, savings time for me as well. I have BIG Fall coming up and then Paris in the new year.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the shoe thing, DH and my dad have already started in with the "make sure you wear the right shoes" when we're in Paris. I'm notorious for choosing style over the ability to walk 8 miles in them. My dad carries moleskin specifically for me and I'm almost 40
> 
> I have a long wait till Paris and have been reading the whole Paris trip thread but really the point of my trip will be spending time as a family with dad and DH. I'm going to H tomorrow to pick up a shawl that has finally arrived and will start the convo about the museum. Since my dates are set, I'm sure we can arrange it with this much notice. My DH will not be thrilled if I disappear daily for shopping so I may only get one or two tries and that will be ok but it's been fun imagining the possibilities.
> 
> Ugh, we're supposed to get snow tomorrow but at least that means I'll have more opportunities to wear my shawls. I'm going to take a collection photo after tomorrow, I realized I have all neutrals and all but one have a large focal animal on them. I will post in the Ode to Cashmere thread.
> 
> What's everyone up to this weekend?
> 
> I have to finalize my outfit for a photoshoot, I had mentioned it in the past-I'm going to be in a book and the shoot got moved up to just a few weeks from now. I'm hitting the hair salon next week and need to decide on the right outfit soon. I also just found very cool new glasses so I may do two options, one more edgy/avant garde in a sleeveless Rick Owens dress and one buttoned up silk blouse with my YSL black skinny scarf and the glasses. I have been letting my bangs grow out for a year or so but I'm ready to bring them back I think with my long bob. I don't want it to look like a wig or too Uma Thurman circa Pulp Fiction. My stylist is great though so she'll steer me in the direction.
> 
> This is the dress, the silk scarf from SL I already own but I kind of want this black leather tie from them also. Thoughts? The bonus of this type of shopping is because it's business related it's separate from my personal savings


Mrs.Owens, you can not believe how many conversations DH has had with me about wearing appropriate comfy shoes!!!  I'm better than I used to be...But, I can't wear ugly shoes! You will have such a magical time in Paris with your family. Best of luck serving up the museum appointment. I LOVE the RO dress!!!  I would definitely get it. Take pictures of both outfits from different angles, as was already mentioned. And, as was already mentioned take both options with you. I would still make the decision myself, & not let the director deside. But, depending on how the director will be shooting you. I would want both 
options. Best of luck!


dharma said:


> Happy weekend everyone! I am playing chauffeur for the weekend as DD has a robotics tournament this weekend.  The powers that be decided it was wise for the competition to go from 7am to 9:30pm today in order to have a short day tomorrow due to snow.  I cannot believe how dumb this idea is considering we are expecting less than 3 inches and the kids are going to be too exhausted to do well. Seems like Child Labor should be called in. Because of this change I am also babysitting tonight to cover her responsibilities to a couple going out for an anniversary dinner. Haha, I haven't babysat in a hundred years, I think I get $12 an hour these days as opposed to $4  (Of course I'll pass it on to DD)
> 
> Mrs O, I own that dress and it's great.  I do love your other outfit though and for a book, it may be a better choice to look classic edgy. Do you know the type of shot and the crop?  Have DH take a few snaps of you from several angles in each outfit and choose the one that is most flattering. Better yet, bring both to the shoot and give the art director options.
> 
> I am having a shoe crisis, I've been in love with a particular shoe for so long and have even purchased it in the past even though it was one half size too small because they were on sale. (big mistake!! so uncomfortable and I barely wear them) I just repurchased in two colors in the correct size and must choose one. I love them both. The funny thing is, I think they are more of a shoe for the girl I wish I was than the one I am so maybe I should send them both back. The nude is the perfect shade for my skintone and I would wear them with denim and lighter colors, wedding attire, etc. But I fell in love with the light blue and thought they would be a fun option with black skirts. I'm feeling like fun is great but classic has longevity.  Just to show you why I feel they may not be me for everyday, I'm posting a pic of another recent pair that I purchased and go with absolutely everything in my closet. These work for me everyday and for work. So the Valentino's would be for those moods when I am feeling more conservative and pretty. Blue or Nude?


I hope you survived babysitting!  The Valentino's are so elegant. I think the blue are more fun. But, if the nude matches you perfectly. I would definitely go with the nude!  It is so hard to find a perfect match IMO. LOVE the Trippen shoes. I own a few pairs and find them so comfy. Now I want to take these down


dharma said:


> Thanks Mindi! Great advice, it is difficult to find that perfect nude. I can't do camel or taupe, this one is the right peachy tone for my pasty, non tanning legs
> The black shoes are by Trippen.  It's a German "walking" shoe company and they are extremely comfortable, even with the crazy sole. The platforms are in exactly the right spot for balance and the rubber is perfect for "on your feet all day" kind of days. This same style is available with a simple wedge if you like it but fear the split soles. The euro website is easy to use and the prices are great since the dollar is strong. It's a hard brand to find in the US but some boutiques have them, they just started representation in the US so next season the prices will be much higher.


Say it's not so on the price increase...


MrsOwen3 said:


> Good advice Dharma, I think I know I should wear the classic edgy look but I want that dress and this is a perfect reason to buy it!  Also the other folks featured in the book definitely have a similar look, more bohemian/Brooklyn Rachel Comey vibe and that's not me so I want to stand out. Since each "chapter" is on one designer I want to differentiate from the pack. That's why I was thinking Rick. I will be in "action" in some of the shots but there will likely be a formal portrait too. I'd like my arms to be bare as they are quite um-decorated which is one of my standout features. I'll order the dress and make DH do a test shoot with me, that's a great suggestion.
> 
> I love the nude shoes and think they'll be great with cropped trousers etc. I really wanted the H Lady 70 after seeing Mira D wearing them but not sure they're me. I have been pleasantly surprised at how great those Chanel slingbacks work with my wardrobe though and they make me feel very chic. Love those Trippen shoes, did I see them recently at your friend's boutique? I don't want to spend too long on their website, looks like very wearable cool shoes.
> 
> Freckles, I think you have to balance out amazing experiences with the shopping right? I'm spending a ton on our family trip to Paris but we'll have such an amazing time together and always have those memories. Congrats on booking the trip!!
> 
> Mindi, you make a valid point about the waist thing. I guess it depends on how we frame the shot. I'm often working at a table or something so it's rarely full body. That's the best because you can be all fancy up top and wearing yoga pants/flip flops out of camera! One time I let an art director talk me into wearing a pink dress that was SO not me and the shots were so awkward. Everyone that saw it was like, wow you're wearing a hot pink dress-that's so weird. Someone recently told me that I psych myself out of taking good pictures, that if I stop saying I'm awkward on camera then I'll look more relaxed.
> 
> I should also clarify for the cafe, I do not get my picture taken a lot and I'm just a scrappy business lady trying to work any possible PR opps as best I can!


The hot pink dress scenario is why I mentioned I wouldn't let the director decide for you. You have to feel comfortable in what you wear and like yourself. That's when you get the best pictures IMO.


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! Geez. It's going to be a lot of work and I'm not sure I want to see the numbers. [emoji23]
> 
> A friend (male of course) told me once: the more stuff you have the more time you spend taking care of that stuff.


 It might be too painful to look at those numbers PbP. Of course that was a male friend that said that to you. But, I guess there is some truth too it, darn it!


andee said:


> The best thing I have found it to use surgical tape to hold one side of the bracelet down.
> 
> This gives you two free hands and the one side stays put.
> Surgical tape is what is used in hospitals and won't pull your skin off and it not itchy.
> 
> I have used it on my multiple surgical wounds and caring for my father's multiple cuts from falls.
> 
> I also know people who use a bit on the back of the ear lobe if the piercing has stretched out.
> It braces the post.


What great ideas of use for surgical tape! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Maedi

rainneday said:


> No, you are not alone. When I tried it at the store my SA had to fasten and unfasten it for me. I also had a hard time getting off my Clic Clac with one hand, but now I have it down (after dozens of wears).
> 
> What issue are you having with the CdC? I can totally see you in that style. Have you tried the thin silver version?
> 
> It.was.so.difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Maedi!  Thank you very much!  I have used this bag non-stop since my DH bought it for me back in September (anniversary gift), he jokes that "Louie" worries that when "Kelly" arrives he will be shunned. Baha, purse humor, idk, I must be influencing him.



What a sweet DH and great gift. Our anniversary is in September, too. The bag looks so practical and versatile. I love shoulder/hand options.


----------



## Greengoddess8

dharma said:


> Thanks for the votes ladies! I'm afraid I'm no closer to deciding.  Last night I was sure about the nude, but I woke up and read Cordeliere's comment and felt exactly the same way about how the blue just make me so happy.  I think I'll make some outfits today and see what works best. I'm afraid I will need all new clothes now, lol.
> Babysitting night was a comedy of errors....the couple decided to cancel dinner and watch the March Madness at the neighborhood party (we live in a pretty fun community) so I just needed to leave the party and stay at their house for a bit until DD came home to work. DH kept joking that he would sneak over so we could make out on the couch  Then DD called and said her ride bailed on her so I had to pick her up (an hour RT). So DH went to the house to babysit but started texting me when he realized that they have a cat, a long fur dog, and a basement level living room, a dangerous trifecta for his asthma. We rushed home from the tournament and DD relieved him just in time.  She happily collected her fee at midnight ($40!!!). If she hadn't come home in time to actually do the job for a few hours, I wasn't going to charge the couple for my time, it just felt odd. DH is not able to drive yet so it made it very complicated.
> It is hard to believe how much people will pay in the city for babysitters these days.  She will do well this summer as most of the families are young in the neighborhood because we are in a top public K-8 school cachement.
> Jadeite, I would do the same thing! dessert!
> Rainneday, is watching chess fun? haha the things we do for the kids!


What a comedy of errors!  Glad it all worked out. 


dharma said:


> Agree with Cordeliere, Andee. If it's a stiff buckle strap like these Valentinos, I leave at least a half inch of space for flexing the ankle.  You don't even see it. The lace up pair has laces that are stretchy so they give when you wear them, very comfortable. I love lace ups and have a few pairs of different brands and never find them to be a problem although I have problems with where the back of shoes hit the back of the ankle, that area is very sensitive and takes many bandaids and a few wearings to soften up.


+1 on leaving extra room for flexing with an ankle strap. And, I also have more problems with 
the back of my shoe. I think my ankle is ultra sensitive on the back. I hate breaking in new shoes in that location!


MrsOwen3 said:


> I understand still thinking about it today, it's beautiful. I have passed on quite a few things that I loved due to timing. Keep your eyes on the prize! I'm definitely not an expert my store loves to chat so I've learned a lot on a short time. I know from tPF that there are a few Blue Izmir bags trickling out there so you can have your store check their open order list from the last few seasons and see if they're still coming. You can also see about a SO but it will not likely arrive on your idea timeline. The other thing I'm learning with H is that when one color goes, it's replaced with a very similar shade so close you can find 20 page threads trying to figure out the color  my point is that if you want your K in this color, there's likely a few options in the family that will work similarly. What style are you looking for in a K, retourne or sellier? Size?
> 
> I tried on the this Tian duffle at the NYC flagship, it's a great bag but yes I can see how the Supreme is a little too stiff for smaller bags. If I have an epic Fall season with my business and this bag is still around-I would love to get it for Paris but I can live if it doesn't work out. I have two H bags on Podium and live in mild fear that they're both going to arrive when my boutique gets relocated


The duffle is so great!  I hope you can get it. But, if not those two PO's will keep you busy


MrsOwen3 said:


> With some H news, I got my Panthera shawl in 08 and the Dallet book which the cats were quite interested in. The boutique was quiet early in the day so I had a good long chat. I looked through a book of Spring bag offerings, so much color and fun. Fruit charms, barenia envelopes, a trio of an envelope with two pouches in Chèvre, Ombre lizard, green striped canvas, alligator bags galore, new Picnic wicker/leather items. Nothing I'm looking for but eye candy nonetheless.
> 
> I also got my photo outfit sorted, as much as I want the Rick dress it's not right for this and I did try it on in NYC last week and was between sizes so I don't want to be uncomfortable. I went for this blouse from Anne Fontaine, ordered the tie from Saint Laurent and can wear jeans or my wide leg black pants. If it's a full body photo, I have the Chanel two tone shoes or my Lou studded H boots.


Sorry, the RO dress didn't work. But, Glad you figured out your outfit. It will be perfect! Thanks for the boutique updates. I love your shawl! Have you looked at the book, yet?  I need to grab a book before they are out  Don't our tuxedo's look a lot a like. 


Freckles1 said:


> MrsO and Pup the blouse is great. I purchased this button down a few years ago. I believe it is a staple. Make sure and launder it yourself MrsO. I have been finding my AF cotton blouses are becoming dingy if sent to the cleaners. I know the instructions say launder only, but sometimes Ruffles are involved. I don't have the skills needed to steam the Ruffles correctly ;(


+1 on washing AF whites yourself!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Agree. Cleaning at home with a delicate soap is a must. I can sometimes get my dry cleaner to press them only and not clean but it's always complicated.


+1 again. Why is it so difficult to get them to just press!  I have the same issue with my cleaner.


----------



## Maedi

MrsOwen, is the Dallet book sold at the H boutique? Your shawl is beautiful! I quite like the AF blouse and YSL tie.


----------



## Mindi B

Such a beautiful kitty!  He brought a smile to my face this morning.  (Don't tell my dogs.)


----------



## Jadeite

Dharma the babysitting experience is sure entertaining. I thought these mis-encounters only happens in the movies lol! 

MrsO I love AF blouses but I have so much trouble getting the Ruffles correct or looking presentable after washing them. I don't know how you ladies do it.


----------



## dharma

eagle1002us said:


> sometimes donut shaped bunion cushions (things by Dr. Scholls) work in the ankle area (or elsewhere) especially when it gets blistery.   I love looking at shoes on-line and have like 20 in a virtual shopping bag but in actually, I am grateful for flat oxfords.   Strappy sandals were always killers when I lived in a warmer climate.  Sometimes my feet are wrapped pretty much like a mummy's just so I can break in the shoe.
> 
> 
> Best of all is dressy sneakers.   Nordies had some made by Munro? called by the style name of Jewel that were lace-up and had a bit of patent leather with plain black leather.   I should have bought 2 pairs.  By the time I went to do this the lace-ups were no longer available, just a less dressy version with Velcro closures which have to be tightened every now and then during the day.



Thanks for the tip, I will find them at the drug store today. Spring shoe season is rapidly approaching and I am so claustrophobic in hosiery as sensible as it is. I am loving all the designer sneakers. Chanel, Dior and Valentino have gorgeous examples. I can't bring myself to pay that much for them as pretty as they are. I love golden goose styles too and regret not getting a navy glitter pair last year. I'll look up Munro. I did fall for a Rick Owens pair last year that I wear all the time. Like H, Rick has a way of making me open my wallet. I think I'm just lazy, if I buy the same designers I don't have to think very hard about my outfits


----------



## dharma

Morning cafe! The nude shoes have won. As much as I love the blue, I won't use them as much. The right nude is what I set out to find and I found it.  Last season's nude for this shoe was more of a band aid color that was so wrong for me. Plus I'm thinking the blue might be a little too bridesmaid and youthful for a lady of a "certain age" hahaha. Of course if they do make it to sale, I'm all over them!
Someone asked how DD did in the competition and sadly they were in the bottom half. They have another competition in two weeks and they are driven to get it right for the next one.  They are the scrappy public school underdogs but proud of it! 

Greengoddess, not definite on the Trippen price increase yet but it's likely for the US market.  The boutiques may have to buy out of the NYC showroom and the prices are higher there than when they buy in Europe.  It will be a transition that takes a while I hope.


Mrs.O, love the final outfit choice! Remember to bring a back up in case of disasterThe duffel is awesome as well but with PO's on the horizon I would hold off. Your comment about the romance of the asthma trap gave me a chuckle.  When I met DH in college he was just starting to date another woman. He went to her house for a date night and didn't know she had a pet rabbit. Instead of romance he spent the night in the hospital.  I met him the next day That rabbit has been a blessing or a curse, I can't decide some days! He's not so bad with dogs and we've eased them into our lives over the course of 30 years without incident.  But I had to give my Mom my beloved cats way back when.

Jadeite, do you own a steamer? It's a great thing to have for home care and generally difficult to iron items.


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Thanks for the tip, I will find them at the drug store today. Spring shoe season is rapidly approaching and I am so claustrophobic in hosiery as sensible as it is. I am loving all the designer sneakers. Chanel, Dior and Valentino have gorgeous examples. I can't bring myself to pay that much for them as pretty as they are. I love golden goose styles too and regret not getting a navy glitter pair last year. I'll look up Munro. I did fall for a Rick Owens pair last year that I wear all the time. Like H, Rick has a way of making me open my wallet. I think I'm just lazy, if I buy the same designers I don't have to think very hard about my outfits


 
Munro can be stylish to a degree but probably not in the league of Chanel, Dior, Rick Owens and Valentino . . . I should check out the latter. . . I might like them particularly if they don't use Velcro closures. . .  


I wear either colored tights by Spanx or other brands or peds depending on the weather.  Do not wear sheers anymore.   My summer skirts are often mid-calf or below so the peds are ok.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks PP, it's called Clodie-it's partially the stretch jersey and so comfy too. I got a new Spanx body suit to smooth everything out!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you!  Looking it up now.



This is one of those times that online shopping is not so great.   The AF website shows white blouses against a white background.  Very hard to see the detail.  I think I will blame it on my computer screen.  Can't be my eyes.  Love the lines from what I can see.   Imagine I would need Spanx to tame my roll above the belt.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> This is one of those times that online shopping is not so great.   The AF website shows white blouses against a white background.  Very hard to see the detail.  I think I will blame it on my computer screen.  Can't be my eyes.  Love the lines from what I can see.   Imagine I would need Spanx to tame my roll above the belt.




Spanx are my new best friend. Anne Fontaine also makes great camisoles that are nice and stretchy and make white blouses less transparent., her website is new in the past few years and not the best. It's definitely hard to see some things.


----------



## dharma

Today is my relaxing office day so I'm procrastinating a bit, listening to the squirrel run around above my head in the attic.  DH has once again proclaimed the attic critter free after heading up there armed with his cane and a tissue. He thought I was screaming about a bug, not a squirrel Time to find a strapping fellow to seal holes in our ancient exterior cornice. 
For those of you that still use a low tech agenda, I have found that the H inserts for the Vision do not work for me because I require a month on a page.  Since I love this style, I use a cheapo drug store 2 year booklet that fits perfectly in the cover (6.5 x 3.25). It's getting harder to find these so I just looked on Amazon. It's surprising and amusing that most of these booklets are geared toward cat lovers and almost all have a cat/kitten theme. While double checking the size of my choice in the review section, I came across this question and answer:

                                                                    What time period does this cover?                                              

                                                                  Answer:               
                                                                                           While the ivory cat calendar covers the time  period between January 2016 through December 2017, once you receive this  calendar you will realize that the ivory cats are truly timeless. Their  kitty faces and bodies laying against patterned backgrounds will carry  me through to the end of times.


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> Today is my relaxing office day so I'm procrastinating a bit, listening to the squirrel run around above my head in the attic.  DH has once again proclaimed the attic critter free after heading up there armed with his cane and a tissue. He thought I was screaming about a bug, not a squirrel Time to find a strapping fellow to seal holes in our ancient exterior cornice.
> For those of you that still use a low tech agenda, I have found that the H inserts do not work for me because I require a month on a page.  Since I love this style, I use a cheapo drug store 2 year booklet that fits perfectly in the cover (6.5 x 3.25). It's getting harder to find these so I just looked on Amazon. It's surprising and amusing that most of these booklets are geared toward cat lovers and almost all have a cat/kitten theme. While double checking the size of my choice in the review section, I came across this question and answer:
> 
> What time period does this cover?
> 
> Answer:
> While the ivory cat calendar covers the time  period between January 2016 through December 2017, once you receive this  calendar you will realize that the ivory cats are truly timeless. Their  kitty faces and bodies laying against patterned backgrounds will carry  me through to the end of times.



Are you the mother in that Gieco commercial who calls her son at the worse possible time (while men in a helicopter are shooting at him) to tell him "that the squirrels are back in the attic and this time it is personal"?

Lucky you to have found something besides Hermes that is timeless.


----------



## MSO13

Greengoddess8 said:


> What a comedy of errors!  Glad it all worked out.
> 
> +1 on leaving extra room for flexing with an ankle strap. And, I also have more problems with
> the back of my shoe. I think my ankle is ultra sensitive on the back. I hate breaking in new shoes in that location!
> 
> The duffle is so great!  I hope you can get it. But, if not those two PO's will keep you busy
> 
> Sorry, the RO dress didn't work. But, Glad you figured out your outfit. It will be perfect! Thanks for the boutique updates. I love your shawl! Have you looked at the book, yet?  I need to grab a book before they are out  Don't our tuxedo's look a lot a like.
> 
> +1 on washing AF whites yourself!
> 
> +1 again. Why is it so difficult to get them to just press!  I have the same issue with my cleaner.





Maedi said:


> MrsOwen, is the Dallet book sold at the H boutique? Your shawl is beautiful! I quite like the AF blouse and YSL tie.



Yes Maedi, the book is from H. GG I have looked through it, it's gorgeous. DH loved it and then said "how much was it" when I said $65 he said "how is anything at H only $65  " 




Mindi B said:


> Such a beautiful kitty!  He brought a smile to my face this morning.  (Don't tell my dogs.)



She's a cutie, we actually call her our little Boston because she acts more like a Boston Terrier than a cat. She sort of make a weird little barking sound!

GG, we have 4 tuxedos at the moment-I have no idea how that happened but we love them so. They have great personalities. DH is into collecting cats like I'm into scarves so we both need to chill before we end up on the news as one of _those _houses. Dharma, I think it's unfortunate to say your DH wouldn't survive two seconds in our house despite our continual cleaning efforts! 

Dharma, that Amazon answer is priceless. I like to think my black and white tuxedo cats are rather timeless as well.


----------



## Greengoddess8

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yes Maedi, the book is from H. GG I have looked through it, it's gorgeous. DH loved it and then said "how much was it" when I said $65 he said "how is anything at H only $65  "
> 
> Oh good!  I am such a fan of Dallet's work!  Does the book benefit the big cats?  Your DH is
> so right about the price! I have never bought anything at H for $65!!!!
> 
> 
> She's a cutie, we actually call her our little Boston because she acts more like a Boston Terrier than a cat. She sort of make a weird little barking sound!
> 
> GG, we have 4 tuxedos at the moment-I have no idea how that happened but we love them so. They have great personalities. DH is into collecting cats like I'm into scarves so we both need to chill before we end up on the news as one of _those _houses. Dharma, I think it's unfortunate to say your DH wouldn't survive two seconds in our house despite our continual cleaning efforts!
> 
> Dharma, that Amazon answer is priceless. I like to think my black and white tuxedo cats are rather timeless as well.


Mrs.Owens I think I am a mix between you and you DH  If, I could collect more animals & H I would...DH loves them but limits my H and animals  We only have two dogs and our tux rescue kitty right now. We lost our other two cats a while ago. One was tuxedo; she was a real pisser! They do have such great and varied personalities. Does DH prefer tuxedo cats?  Or did it just happen that way?

I can relate to the cleaning, too. My large dogs are fairly long haired and shed all year long!  
Fur is my Nemisis  Buy the way I'm dying to see your arms after you comment about them. Have you posted any pics on the forum?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Greengoddess8 said:


> What a comedy of errors!  Glad it all worked out.
> 
> +1 on leaving extra room for flexing with an ankle strap. And, I also have more problems with
> the back of my shoe. I think my ankle is ultra sensitive on the back. I hate breaking in new shoes in that location!
> 
> The duffle is so great!  I hope you can get it. But, if not those two PO's will keep you busy
> 
> Sorry, the RO dress didn't work. But, Glad you figured out your outfit. It will be perfect! Thanks for the boutique updates. I love your shawl! Have you looked at the book, yet?  I need to grab a book before they are out  Don't our tuxedo's look a lot a like.
> 
> +1 on washing AF whites yourself!
> 
> +1 again. Why is it so difficult to get them to just press!  I have the same issue with my cleaner.


 


Beautiful cat


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Greengoddess8 said:


> What a comedy of errors!  Glad it all worked out.
> 
> +1 on leaving extra room for flexing with an ankle strap. And, I also have more problems with
> the back of my shoe. I think my ankle is ultra sensitive on the back. I hate breaking in new shoes in that location!
> 
> The duffle is so great!  I hope you can get it. But, if not those two PO's will keep you busy
> 
> Sorry, the RO dress didn't work. But, Glad you figured out your outfit. It will be perfect! Thanks for the boutique updates. I love your shawl! Have you looked at the book, yet?  I need to grab a book before they are out  Don't our tuxedo's look a lot a like.
> 
> +1 on washing AF whites yourself!
> 
> +1 again. Why is it so difficult to get them to just press!  I have the same issue with my cleaner.


 


MrsOwen3 said:


> With some H news, I got my Panthera shawl in 08 and the Dallet book which the cats were quite interested in. The boutique was quiet early in the day so I had a good long chat. I looked through a book of Spring bag offerings, so much color and fun. Fruit charms, barenia envelopes, a trio of an envelope with two pouches in Chèvre, Ombre lizard, green striped canvas, alligator bags galore, new Picnic wicker/leather items. Nothing I'm looking for but eye candy nonetheless.
> 
> I also got my photo outfit sorted, as much as I want the Rick dress it's not right for this and I did try it on in NYC last week and was between sizes so I don't want to be uncomfortable. I went for this blouse from Anne Fontaine, ordered the tie from Saint Laurent and can wear jeans or my wide leg black pants. If it's a full body photo, I have the Chanel two tone shoes or my Lou studded H boots.


 
Another beautiful cat (and so are the purse and shawl).


----------



## Greengoddess8

Madam Bijoux said:


> Beautiful cat



Thank you Madam B!  She is the sweetest kitten/cat I have ever meet  I feel so luck 
she chose to come live with us


----------



## Pirula

Greengoddess8 said:


> Thank you Madam B!  She is the sweetest kitten/cat I have ever meet  I feel so luck
> 
> she chose to come live with us




Adorable!  She's a mini version of our Gigi!

(But it's easy to be a mini of Gigi). [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I am loving all these tuxedo cats.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This is Grom.  He's a new Amur tiger at the Philadelphia Zoo.  He's 8 years old.  Disclaimer: I did not take this picture, which will come as no surprise to anyone who has seen the pictures I did take.


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> This is Grom.  He's a new Amur tiger at the Philadelphia Zoo.  He's 8 years old.  Disclaimer: I did not take this picture, which will come as no surprise to anyone who has seen the pictures I did take.




Your photos are excellent. What are you taking about?

They redid the zoo. Thank goodness. Seeing the large cats pacing in tile cages years ago was very upsetting to see. I hope they still have the red elephant keys that you put in to hear about the animals. My little brother still thinks I'm bossy for maintaining all control of the key. [emoji23]


----------



## Jadeite

Madam Bijoux said:


> This is Grom.  He's a new Amur tiger at the Philadelphia Zoo.  He's 8 years old.  Disclaimer: I did not take this picture, which will come as no surprise to anyone who has seen the pictures I did take.




Well. He's got that a smoldering look. Can a hot man please look at me like that. Woohoo


----------



## Jadeite

Dharma, congrats on the nude shoes! 
The Amazon review is hilarious I wonder if that's a granny sitting behind the keyboard droning what she thinks is common sense into the user. Lol

I don't own a steamer ...I did try once before and ended up steaming my fingers more often than not. Perhaps I should try again?


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Happy weekend everyone! I am playing chauffeur for the weekend as DD has a robotics tournament this weekend.  The powers that be decided it was wise for the competition to go from 7am to 9:30pm today in order to have a short day tomorrow due to snow.  I cannot believe how dumb this idea is considering we are expecting less than 3 inches and the kids are going to be too exhausted to do well. Seems like Child Labor should be called in. Because of this change I am also babysitting tonight to cover her responsibilities to a couple going out for an anniversary dinner. Haha, I haven't babysat in a hundred years, I think I get $12 an hour these days as opposed to $4  (Of course I'll pass it on to DD)
> 
> Mrs O, I own that dress and it's great.  I do love your other outfit though and for a book, it may be a better choice to look classic edgy. Do you know the type of shot and the crop?  Have DH take a few snaps of you from several angles in each outfit and choose the one that is most flattering. Better yet, bring both to the shoot and give the art director options.
> 
> I am having a shoe crisis, I've been in love with a particular shoe for so long and have even purchased it in the past even though it was one half size too small because they were on sale. (big mistake!! so uncomfortable and I barely wear them) I just repurchased in two colors in the correct size and must choose one. I love them both. The funny thing is, I think they are more of a shoe for the girl I wish I was than the one I am so maybe I should send them both back. The nude is the perfect shade for my skintone and I would wear them with denim and lighter colors, wedding attire, etc. But I fell in love with the light blue and thought they would be a fun option with black skirts. I'm feeling like fun is great but classic has longevity.  Just to show you why I feel they may not be me for everyday, I'm posting a pic of another recent pair that I purchased and go with absolutely everything in my closet. These work for me everyday and for work. So the Valentino's would be for those moods when I am feeling more conservative and pretty. Blue or Nude?


 
Are the black Japanese clogs the ones you really like?  And you can walk in them?   They sure look like fun.


----------



## Fab41

jadeite said:


> well. He's got that a smoldering look. Can a hot man please look at me like that. Woohoo



&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Your photos are excellent. What are you taking about?
> 
> They redid the zoo. Thank goodness. Seeing the large cats pacing in tile cages years ago was very upsetting to see. I hope they still have the red elephant keys that you put in to hear about the animals. My little brother still thinks I'm bossy for maintaining all control of the key. [emoji23]



Thank you, Pocketbook Pup.  Sadly, they don't use the red elephant keys or the talking storybooks any more:cry:.


----------



## rainneday

dharma said:


> Thanks for the votes ladies! I'm afraid I'm no closer to deciding.  Last night I was sure about the nude, but I woke up and read Cordeliere's comment and felt exactly the same way about how the blue just make me so happy.  I think I'll make some outfits today and see what works best. I'm afraid I will need all new clothes now, lol.
> Babysitting night was a comedy of errors....the couple decided to cancel dinner and watch the March Madness at the neighborhood party (we live in a pretty fun community) so I just needed to leave the party and stay at their house for a bit until DD came home to work. DH kept joking that he would sneak over so we could make out on the couch  Then DD called and said her ride bailed on her so I had to pick her up (an hour RT). So DH went to the house to babysit but started texting me when he realized that they have a cat, a long fur dog, and a basement level living room, a dangerous trifecta for his asthma. We rushed home from the tournament and DD relieved him just in time.  She happily collected her fee at midnight ($40!!!). If she hadn't come home in time to actually do the job for a few hours, I wasn't going to charge the couple for my time, it just felt odd. DH is not able to drive yet so it made it very complicated.
> It is hard to believe how much people will pay in the city for babysitters these days.  She will do well this summer as most of the families are young in the neighborhood because we are in a top public K-8 school cachement.
> Jadeite, I would do the same thing! dessert!
> Rainneday, is watching chess fun? haha the things we do for the kids!



Ha! I was going to make a joke about your DH and sneaking him over, but I wasn't sure if you were married  Poor guy, asthma is no joke. I hope that he didn't need any treatments that night. 

As far as the chess tournaments, the parents aren't allowed in the room. I have observed some of their classes, but generally try to stay back because I don't want to make them nervous. 



MrsOwen3 said:


> I understand still thinking about it today, it's beautiful. I have passed on quite a few things that I loved due to timing. Keep your eyes on the prize! I'm definitely not an expert my store loves to chat so I've learned a lot on a short time. *I know from tPF that there are a few Blue Izmir bags trickling out there so you can have your store check their open order list from the last few seasons and see if they're still coming. *You can also see about a SO but it will not likely arrive on your idea timeline.* The other thing I'm learning with H is that when one color goes, it's replaced with a very similar shade so close you can find 20 page threads trying to figure out the color  my point is that if you want your K in this color, there's likely a few options in the family that will work similarly.* What style are you looking for in a K, retourne or sellier? Size?
> 
> I tried on the this Tian duffle at the NYC flagship, it's a great bag but yes I can see how the Supreme is a little too stiff for smaller bags. If I have an epic Fall season with my business and this bag is still around-I would love to get it for Paris but I can live if it doesn't work out. I have two H bags on Podium and live in mild fear that they're both going to arrive when my boutique gets relocated



Ok, all of this is wonderful advice, and I am going to take it. If the BI is not an urgent issue I will wait on it, knowing that a similar color will most likely come along anyway. You made such a good point, it reminded me of how Anemone, Tosca and UV are all somewhat similar. Thank you!

That duffel is pretty great. I am a fan of the red trim more than the brown/beige, but for a duffel I think the under-the-radar trim is better. 

My SA suggested a 28 Sellier for me, and because she has been nothing short of amazing I trust her with this choice. My DH was hoping to have it for me by my 40th this summer, but I needed to save a bit more (I do the books ) so we asked that we not be told of any bags that come in, that meet my preference, until near the end of the year. Because this is my first leather H bag I didn't want to presume that I could place an SO, it would be a lovely option, but I am happy with any of the combos on my list. My SA is very sweet and also very driven, I am sure she will produce something that makes my heart happy! 

Two podium orders arriving at once would make me  Hahaha good luck! &#127808;


----------



## rainneday

MrsOwen3 said:


> With some H news, I got my Panthera shawl in 08 and the Dallet book which the cats were quite interested in. The boutique was quiet early in the day so I had a good long chat. I looked through a book of Spring bag offerings, so much color and fun. Fruit charms, barenia envelopes, a trio of an envelope with two pouches in Chèvre, Ombre lizard, green striped canvas, alligator bags galore, new Picnic wicker/leather items. Nothing I'm looking for but eye candy nonetheless.
> 
> I also got my photo outfit sorted, as much as I want the Rick dress it's not right for this and I did try it on in NYC last week and was between sizes so I don't want to be uncomfortable. I went for this blouse from Anne Fontaine, ordered the tie from Saint Laurent and can wear jeans or my wide leg black pants. If it's a full body photo, I have the Chanel two tone shoes or my Lou studded H boots.



Awww cute cat! She looks like she knows what this book is all about 

Love the shawl, and the choice that you made with the outfit!  I am curious about this book, I must look into it 

It sounds like you had a perfect visit to H!


----------



## rainneday

Kyokei said:


> I will have to try that. I can get it unlatched easily but putting the hook through the leather and especially taking it out is a time consuming process (that naturally my SA can easily do!)
> 
> Maybe one day I will give in and try a CDC, but I usually think about purchases a lot and never buy what won't get tons of use.
> 
> My K has held up perfectly! Retained its shape and no signs of wear outside of those tiny hardware scratches that happen with any bag. It is Clemence and I love the soft leathers. One of my favorite threads to look at here is the floopy Birkin one! The shape still looks the same as ever and only starts to bend a bit if I stuff it with too many things.
> 
> And yes... My excitement is still strong! I love my K far more than is probably healthy and keep waiting to wake up only to find it was a just a dream.



Hold the boat! You haven't tried a CdC yet? Let's get you to the boutique post-haste!  I can really see you in the all silver version more than the leather. Oh boy, this could be exciting, please report back if you happen to try one! 

Aww I'm happy that your SA was able to make this dream come true for you! 



andee said:


> The best thing I have found it to use surgical tape to hold one side of the bracelet down.
> 
> This gives you two free hands and the one side stays put.
> Surgical tape is what is used in hospitals and won't pull your skin off and it not itchy.
> 
> I have used it on my multiple surgical wounds and caring for my father's multiple cuts from falls.
> 
> I also know people who use a bit on the back of the ear lobe if the piercing has stretched out.
> It braces the post.



Ahhh, great tip for the earrings too! Thank you, Andee!




Maedi said:


> What a sweet DH and great gift. Our anniversary is in September, too. The bag looks so practical and versatile. I love shoulder/hand options.



Thank you, Maedi, he really is a wonderful partner. 

 We were in Hawaii at the time, renewing our vows, and we went to Whaler's Village for a date night (we brought the whole family on the trip). He had asked me if I would want something from Tiffany (which was far south) or LV, and I chose LV. There was no one else in the store when we bought this bag! It was such a relaxing shopping experience and the price is something like 5-10% cheaper there than on the mainland, plus they have less tax than where we live. 

How many years have you and your DH been married? I love having an anniversary in September, it gives us something to look forward to in that part of the year.


----------



## Kyokei

rainneday said:


> Hold the boat! You haven't tried a CdC yet? Let's get you to the boutique post-haste!  I can really see you in the all silver version more than the leather. Oh boy, this could be exciting, please report back if you happen to try one!
> 
> Aww I'm happy that your SA was able to make this dream come true for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, great tip for the earrings too! Thank you, Andee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Maedi, he really is a wonderful partner.
> 
> We were in Hawaii at the time, renewing our vows, and we went to Whaler's Village for a date night (we brought the whole family on the trip). He had asked me if I would want something from Tiffany (which was far south) or LV, and I chose LV. There was no one else in the store when we bought this bag! It was such a relaxing shopping experience and the price is something like 5-10% cheaper there than on the mainland, plus they have less tax than where we live.
> 
> How many years have you and your DH been married? I love having an anniversary in September, it gives us something to look forward to in that part of the year.



I meant try as in buy! Try to own, haha! I do hope to go to the boutique soon though you are right about that.


----------



## rainneday

dharma said:


> Morning cafe! The nude shoes have won. As much as I love the blue, I won't use them as much. The right nude is what I set out to find and I found it.  Last season's nude for this shoe was more of a band aid color that was so wrong for me. Plus I'm thinking the blue might be a little too bridesmaid and youthful for a lady of a "certain age" hahaha. Of course if they do make it to sale, I'm all over them!
> Someone asked how DD did in the competition and sadly they were in the bottom half. They have another competition in two weeks and they are driven to get it right for the next one.  They are the scrappy public school underdogs but proud of it!
> 
> Mrs.O, love the final outfit choice! Remember to bring a back up in case of disasterThe duffel is awesome as well but with PO's on the horizon I would hold off. Your comment about the romance of the asthma trap gave me a chuckle.  When I met DH in college he was just starting to date another woman. He went to her house for a date night and didn't know she had a pet rabbit. Instead of romance he spent the night in the hospital.  I met him the next day That rabbit has been a blessing or a curse, I can't decide some days! He's not so bad with dogs and we've eased them into our lives over the course of 30 years without incident.  But I had to give my Mom my beloved cats way back when.



Yay! On the nude shoes! I think this was wise choice, the perfect nude is hard to come by. Definitely stalk the blue and grab them once they go on sale!

I was speaking with a friend the other day, she also has young teen children, she was saying how it is sometimes better to start out somewhere in the middle (or even the bottom) than at the top for competitive activities. The reward to your self-esteem is greater when you do persevere and eventually win. I thought that she had a good point. My eldest child is at the top of his chess class and is asking me to start the adult competitions (his rating is over 1600), and even though this means he might have his uhmm bottom handed to him a few times, haha, he is craving the challenge. Half of the lesson in these activities is in how to cope and adapt, it's so good that they learn these skills now! I am wishing your DD the best of luck at her next competition! 

The rabbit story is priceless, isn't this what they call a meet-cute? The only thing that could have made is sweeter is if you had been the nurse at the hospital 



Jadeite said:


> Well. He's got that a smoldering look. Can a hot man please look at me like that. Woohoo



:giggles:

Madam B, your pictures are always lovely and interesting, +1 with PbP on this for sure.


----------



## rainneday

Kyokei said:


> I meant try as in buy! Try to own, haha! I do hope to go to the boutique soon though you are right about that.



Ahhh, ok, got it!  

I think there are 3 versions of the silver CdC, the very slim, the MM and the cuff. The very slim might be the one to try!


----------



## rainneday

I think that before I took a break from posting as much, I had mentioned this mousseline that was on its way. I finally posted some pics of it, in case anyone was still curious  http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29994768&postcount=22445

I took a 3 hour nap today and am still groggy, I never nap so this was a true luxury. It has been raining here once again, for 2 days straight. Later in the week it should reach the 70s and boy, am I looking forward to it!

I don't have anything exciting to share with the cafe this week  but I am looking forward to all of your posts! I spent the majority of the day teaching my kids, then the regular routine of dinner, cleaning...and I made a spice cake, I feel so domestic :giggles:

Because I am limiting my purchases this year I have been anticipating the holidays like never before, baha, I gave my DH a list and he has been hunting down the items on it. Unfortunately,  both the gavroche (panther pardus in the mis-marked CW) and the Gucci scarf that I was hoping for, have disappeared from the websites. All that is left on my list now is an enamel and maybe a Gucci wallet, unless my SA can track down the gavroche...

It feels strange to have such a short list for the year. Maybe fall season will be more tempting & I will wish that I had never bemoaned my little list 

Have a wonderful week all!


----------



## Maedi

rainneday said:


> Hold the boat! You haven't tried a CdC yet? Let's get you to the boutique post-haste!  I can really see you in the all silver version more than the leather. Oh boy, this could be exciting, please report back if you happen to try one!
> 
> Aww I'm happy that your SA was able to make this dream come true for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, great tip for the earrings too! Thank you, Andee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Maedi, he really is a wonderful partner.
> 
> We were in Hawaii at the time, renewing our vows, and we went to Whaler's Village for a date night (we brought the whole family on the trip). He had asked me if I would want something from Tiffany (which was far south) or LV, and I chose LV. There was no one else in the store when we bought this bag! It was such a relaxing shopping experience and the price is something like 5-10% cheaper there than on the mainland, plus they have less tax than where we live.
> 
> How many years have you and your DH been married? I love having an anniversary in September, it gives us something to look forward to in that part of the year.



I remember your renewing your vows, your beautiful outfit and the lovely photos taken by your DM or DMIL on the beach. This bag is a beautiful gift for this special moment. We are going on 24 years, seems unreal 

A propos rain, we've had only 15 days without rain this year. It is getting old.


----------



## rainneday

Maedi said:


> I remember your renewing your vows, your beautiful outfit and the lovely photos taken by your DM or DMIL on the beach. This bag is a beautiful gift for this special moment. We are going on 24 years, seems unreal
> 
> A propos rain, we've had only 15 days without rain this year. It is getting old.



Oh my goodness, you are too kind! Thank you, Maedi  Yes, my DM took some! We had a photographer too, but the ones that my mom took are just as good. 

I do think of this trip, and especially that night, every time I use my Speedy B. I think that next to my Cartier Love bracelet this is my favorite gift from DH. 

Wow!!! Massive congratulations on 24 years! Do you have any special celebration planned for this year? That is amazing 

ETA Just saw your rain comment, that is just too much rain. Is this unusual? Does it usually dry up a bit in the late spring or do you have to wait until summer?


----------



## Maedi

rainneday said:


> Oh my goodness, you are too kind! Thank you, Maedi  Yes, my DM took some! We had a photographer too, but the ones that my mom took are just as good.
> 
> I do think of this trip, and especially that night, every time I use my Speedy B. I think that next to my Cartier Love bracelet this is my favorite gift from DH.
> 
> Wow!!! Massive congratulations on 24 years! Do you have any special celebration planned for this year? That is amazing
> 
> ETA Just saw your rain comment, that is just too much rain. Is this unusual? Does it usually dry up a bit in the late spring or do you have to wait until summer?



Weather-wise, it depends on the year (this is an El Niño year and very wet). People here pretend to like it or perhaps indeed like it 
No special celebration planned. Our kids are still young and a trip is usually out of the budget since the kids and I typically visit relatives in Europe over the summer. I may need to check out LV some time but one of the two times I visited, I was treated in an unfriendly way and thought it wasn't worth bothering after that encounter.


----------



## rainneday

Maedi said:


> Weather-wise, it depends on the year (this is an El Niño year and very wet). People here pretend to like it or perhaps indeed like it
> No special celebration planned. Our kids are still young and a trip is usually out of the budget since the kids and I typically visit relatives in Europe over the summer. I may need to check out LV some time but one of the two times I visited, I was treated in an unfriendly way and thought it wasn't worth bothering after that encounter.



I wonder if we might live in the same area  people here are thrilled at the rain! We have a drought, but most of the water drains to the ocean anyway. I wish some tax money would be invested into figuring out a better use of the run-off. 

Europe every summer sounds fabulous! Really, how wonderful for your kids! I am going to PM you about the LV situation, because if you live in this area I can give you a reference so that your next visit is much better.


----------



## Croisette7

Greengoddess8 said:


> What a comedy of errors!  Glad it all worked out.
> 
> +1 on leaving extra room for flexing with an ankle strap. And, I also have more problems with
> the back of my shoe. I think my ankle is ultra sensitive on the back. I hate breaking in new shoes in that location!
> 
> The duffle is so great!  I hope you can get it. But, if not those two PO's will keep you busy
> 
> Sorry, the RO dress didn't work. But, Glad you figured out your outfit. It will be perfect! Thanks for the boutique updates. I love your shawl! Have you looked at the book, yet?  I need to grab a book before they are out  Don't our tuxedo's look a lot a like.
> 
> +1 on washing AF whites yourself!
> 
> +1 again. Why is it so difficult to get them to just press!  I have the same issue with my cleaner.


*GG*, what a sweet cat you have, love it!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Pirula said:


> Adorable!  She's a mini version of our Gigi!
> 
> (But it's easy to be a mini of Gigi). [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3308137


Oh she is....Gigi is adorable!!!!


Madam Bijoux said:


> I am loving all these tuxedo cats.


You and me both Madam B It makes my heart happy to see. 


Madam Bijoux said:


> This is Grom.  He's a new Amur tiger at the Philadelphia Zoo.  He's 8 years old.  Disclaimer: I did not take this picture, which will come as no surprise to anyone who has seen the pictures I did take.


Oh, he is gorgeous!!!!  How is the Philly zoo?  Does he have enough room to roam?


Jadeite said:


> Well. He's got that a smoldering look. Can a hot man please look at me like that. Woohoo


:lolots::giggles: Amen to that Jadeite!


Croisette7 said:


> *GG*, what a sweet cat you have, love it!


Thank you dear Croisette!  I adore her  I hope you are doing well!


----------



## scarf1

Just a quick visit, as I bought a new laptop yesterday, and am still working on migrating all my data and apps( and doing some cleanup too).
rainne- new moussie is beautiful! Exciting that you are planning to get a k this year. Why did the SA recommend sellier?

PBP- your comment brought back memories. The SF zoo had those same keys ages ago!

Well got to get back to data transfer work, LOL!


----------



## Pirula

rainneday said:


> I think that before I took a break from posting as much, I had mentioned this mousseline that was on its way. I finally posted some pics of it, in case anyone was still curious  http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29994768&postcount=22445
> 
> I took a 3 hour nap today and am still groggy, I never nap so this was a true luxury. It has been raining here once again, for 2 days straight. Later in the week it should reach the 70s and boy, am I looking forward to it!
> 
> I don't have anything exciting to share with the cafe this week  but I am looking forward to all of your posts! I spent the majority of the day teaching my kids, then the regular routine of dinner, cleaning...and I made a spice cake, I feel so domestic :giggles:
> 
> Because I am limiting my purchases this year I have been anticipating the holidays like never before, baha, I gave my DH a list and he has been hunting down the items on it. Unfortunately,  both the gavroche (panther pardus in the mis-marked CW) and the Gucci scarf that I was hoping for, have disappeared from the websites. All that is left on my list now is an enamel and maybe a Gucci wallet, unless my SA can track down the gavroche...
> 
> It feels strange to have such a short list for the year. Maybe fall season will be more tempting & I will wish that I had never bemoaned my little list
> 
> Have a wonderful week all!




Oooooh! [emoji7]



Greengoddess8 said:


> Oh she is....Gigi is adorable!!!!
> 
> !




Thanks GG!

Off to Disney tomorrow!  Whoop!


----------



## rainneday

Pirula said:


> Oooooh! [emoji7]
> 
> Off to Disney tomorrow!  Whoop!



Thank you, Pirula  Have a wonderful and safe time at Disney!


----------



## rainneday

scarf1 said:


> Just a quick visit, as I bought a new laptop yesterday, and am still working on migrating all my data and apps( and doing some cleanup too).
> rainne- new moussie is beautiful! Exciting that you are planning to get a k this year. Why did the SA recommend sellier?
> 
> PBP- your comment brought back memories. The SF zoo had those same keys ages ago!
> 
> Well got to get back to data transfer work, LOL!



Hi, Scarf1! Thank you!  I only own 2 moussies, this one and a blue/turquoise changeant, between the two of them they go with most of my wardrobe.

Congrats on your new laptop! I hope that it makes life easier!

I wanted a K that could go from day to night, casual as well as formal, and my SA happens to like the Sellier style as do I. We thought that a smaller size would also be able to function in this way. This will most likely be my only K, I will possibly add a more casual H bag (Evelyne or Halzan) and then a B in five to ten years. I also love the Bolide so we'll see...that was the H bag that I originally wanted (I wasn't sure if a B or K was even available to me), but it costs almost as much as a K, so...am I am going with the K. (I have admired the K since my early 20s, and am very excited about it too! )

I love the SF zoo, we have memberships but we only go maybe once a month, I need to make a point of going more regularly. Once May comes around I think the weather will be perfect for it! 

Have a safe and calm day everyone!


----------



## EmileH

rainneday said:


> Hi, Scarf1! Thank you!  I only own 2 moussies, this one and a blue/turquoise changeant, between the two of them they go with most of my wardrobe.
> 
> Congrats on your new laptop! I hope that it makes life easier!
> 
> I wanted a K that could go from day to night, casual as well as formal, and my SA happens to like the Sellier style as do I. We thought that a smaller size would also be able to function in this way. This will most likely be my only K, I will possibly add a more casual H bag (Evelyne or Halzan) and then a B in five to ten years. I also love the Bolide so we'll see...that was the H bag that I originally wanted, but it costs almost as much as a K, so...am I am going with the K. (I have admired the K since my early 20s, and am very excited about it too! )
> 
> I love the SF zoo, we have memberships but we only go maybe once a month, I need to make a point of going more regularly. Once May comes around I think the weather will be perfect for it!
> 
> Have a safe and calm day everyone!




Beautiful mousseline rainneday. And very exciting about your Kelly. I can't wait to see..


----------



## rainneday

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful mousseline rainneday. And very exciting about your Kelly. I can't wait to see..



Thank you very much, PbP!  I was nervous about the K but now I am starting to get those excited butterflies! It's going to be such a surprise to see what my SA can come up with!  I feel like I am buying a car...but it's like, it might appear in blue, green, grey...we just don't know


----------



## MSO13

rainneday said:


> Ha! I was going to make a joke about your DH and sneaking him over, but I wasn't sure if you were married  Poor guy, asthma is no joke. I hope that he didn't need any treatments that night.
> 
> As far as the chess tournaments, the parents aren't allowed in the room. I have observed some of their classes, but generally try to stay back because I don't want to make them nervous.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, all of this is wonderful advice, and I am going to take it. If the BI is not an urgent issue I will wait on it, knowing that a similar color will most likely come along anyway. You made such a good point, it reminded me of how Anemone, Tosca and UV are all somewhat similar. Thank you!
> 
> That duffel is pretty great. I am a fan of the red trim more than the brown/beige, but for a duffel I think the under-the-radar trim is better.
> 
> My SA suggested a 28 Sellier for me, and because she has been nothing short of amazing I trust her with this choice. My DH was hoping to have it for me by my 40th this summer, but I needed to save a bit more (I do the books ) so we asked that we not be told of any bags that come in, that meet my preference, until near the end of the year. Because this is my first leather H bag I didn't want to presume that I could place an SO, it would be a lovely option, but I am happy with any of the combos on my list. My SA is very sweet and also very driven, I am sure she will produce something that makes my heart happy!
> 
> Two podium orders arriving at once would make me  Hahaha good luck! &#127808;



It's great that you have such a sweet and reliable SA. I similarly was trying for my K before my 40th which is end of this year but had a great year at work last year and was able to move up the request. I let my SA know in June that I was totally ready and they offered me my K the last week of August. It was a declined SO that fit my specs and the whole store staff felt it was perfect for me which was nice! 

I don't think there's too much risk of my two bags showing up at the same time, one was in the Spring buy which means Fall-ish and one was for Winter which means Spring-ish in H terms but I want to be prepared just in case. They are literally as different as black and white but I am so excited for whenever they find me!


----------



## MSO13

Greengoddess8 said:


> Mrs.Owens I think I am a mix between you and you DH  If, I could collect more animals & H I would...DH loves them but limits my H and animals  We only have two dogs and our tux rescue kitty right now. We lost our other two cats a while ago. One was tuxedo; she was a real pisser! They do have such great and varied personalities. Does DH prefer tuxedo cats?  Or did it just happen that way?
> 
> I can relate to the cleaning, too. My large dogs are fairly long haired and shed all year long!
> Fur is my Nemisis  Buy the way I'm dying to see your arms after you comment about them. Have you posted any pics on the forum?



Well DH and I are in agreement that we've reached the limit on cats for the moment. It's a very full and furry house! We're renovating our house as well so we need to finish two more rooms to give everyone ample room to find their own space. My H collection is getting it's own custom storage as well 

I don't post photos of my tattoos, it's hard to preserve anonymity and though I'd love to be more open with all my Cafe friends-for my business it's best that my H habits remain more private 



Madam Bijoux said:


> Another beautiful cat (and so are the purse and shawl).






Pirula said:


> Adorable!  She's a mini version of our Gigi!
> 
> (But it's easy to be a mini of Gigi). [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3308137





Madam Bijoux said:


> I am loving all these tuxedo cats.



Thanks Madam B!

Pirula, DH dreams of a large Tuxedo like Gigi, friends of ours have this giant 23lb tuxedo and he's so friendly. DH has often tried to cat-nap him. Our cats stay pretty lean despite his efforts to plump them up with too many treats!


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> I meant try as in buy! Try to own, haha! I do hope to go to the boutique soon though you are right about that.



CDCs are a slippery slope Kyokei but I agree with the others, they do seem suited to your style. They are quite a statement piece but also easily become a signature piece. I quickly amassed quite a few in short time preferring exotic skins or swift leather. 

I also love the silver with a rose gold ring which is a PM version I believe. Have your SA show you them on your next visit, I think you might enjoy them.


----------



## rainneday

MrsOwen3 said:


> It's great that you have such a sweet and reliable SA. I similarly was trying for my K before my 40th which is end of this year but had a great year at work last year and was able to move up the request. I let my SA know in June that I was totally ready and they offered me my K the last week of August. It was a declined SO that fit my specs and the whole store staff felt it was perfect for me which was nice!
> 
> I don't think there's too much risk of my two bags showing up at the same time, one was in the Spring buy which means Fall-ish and one was for Winter which means Spring-ish in H terms but I want to be prepared just in case. They are literally as different as black and white but I am so excited for whenever they find me!



Hi  

She really is exceptional, I got lucky with that. 

 Happy 40th! And congrats on your early b-day present! So funny, I mentioned to my SA that I would be totally fine with a rejected SO. Why not? It sounds like serendipity, to me! I know that I have seen your K and your HAC, but idk why I can't remember what color your K is  I'm sorry, I feel like I should  know this! 

Oh boy, you have a lot to look forward to! Such an excellent reward for your hard work, truly.


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Morning cafe! The nude shoes have won. As much as I love the blue, I won't use them as much. The right nude is what I set out to find and I found it.  Last season's nude for this shoe was more of a band aid color that was so wrong for me. Plus I'm thinking the blue might be a little too bridesmaid and youthful for a lady of a "certain age" hahaha. Of course if they do make it to sale, I'm all over them!
> Someone asked how DD did in the competition and sadly they were in the bottom half. They have another competition in two weeks and they are driven to get it right for the next one.  They are the scrappy public school underdogs but proud of it!
> 
> Greengoddess, not definite on the Trippen price increase yet but it's likely for the US market.  The boutiques may have to buy out of the NYC showroom and the prices are higher there than when they buy in Europe.  It will be a transition that takes a while I hope.
> 
> 
> Mrs.O, love the final outfit choice! Remember to bring a back up in case of disasterThe duffel is awesome as well but with PO's on the horizon I would hold off. Your comment about the romance of the asthma trap gave me a chuckle.  When I met DH in college he was just starting to date another woman. He went to her house for a date night and didn't know she had a pet rabbit. Instead of romance he spent the night in the hospital.  I met him the next day That rabbit has been a blessing or a curse, I can't decide some days! He's not so bad with dogs and we've eased them into our lives over the course of 30 years without incident.  But I had to give my Mom my beloved cats way back when.
> 
> Jadeite, do you own a steamer? It's a great thing to have for home care and generally difficult to iron items.



Glad you approve  I will bring a few backup items and I have a steamer at my studio as well as at home. I met DH when I was 17 and we disliked each other but had mutual friends, we went on our first date 12 years later! My DH is actually allergic to all our cats at first and has to get used to them, he truly is a crazy cat lady in disguise!


----------



## Mindi B

rainneday, apropos of nothing, have you ever posted a picture of your changeant?  I love those.  What design is it?


----------



## MSO13

rainneday said:


> Hi
> 
> She really is exceptional, I got lucky with that.
> 
> Happy 40th! And congrats on your early b-day present! So funny, I mentioned to my SA that I would be totally fine with a rejected SO. Why not? It sounds like serendipity, to me! I know that I have seen your K and your HAC, but idk why I can't remember what color your K is  I'm sorry, I feel like I should  know this!
> 
> Oh boy, you have a lot to look forward to! Such an excellent reward for your hard work, truly.



My K is a 35 retourne in Etain Togo with white stitching GHW. My requested specs were 35/40 in graphite, etain, ardoise and in any leather but Epsom. So this really fit the bill and arrived months before my originally ordered bag would have. 

Haha, of course since I got my K before my 39th I have a whole new Bday gift planned for 40 now. H has a way of really moving around the milestone gifts to coincide with when their items are actually available. I think I'm getting a Cartier Juste un Clou for my 40th in rose or yellow gold. My bag orders fit in my annual shopping plan, umm depending on when they arrive 

It is an adventure waiting to see what H will deliver for you and I'm sure your great SA will deliver when the time is right!!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> My K is a 35 retourne in Etain Togo with white stitching GHW. My requested specs were 35/40 in graphite, etain, ardoise and in any leather but Epsom. So this really fit the bill and arrived months before my originally ordered bag would have.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, of course since I got my K before my 39th I have a whole new Bday gift planned for 40 now. H has a way of really moving around the milestone gifts to coincide with when their items are actually available. I think I'm getting a Cartier Juste un Clou for my 40th in rose or yellow gold. My bag orders fit in my annual shopping plan, umm depending on when they arrive
> 
> 
> 
> It is an adventure waiting to see what H will deliver for you and I'm sure your great SA will deliver when the time is right!!




Oh you youngins turning 40. I wish I was as smart as you at 40. Great choices all the way around. I have a year and s half to go until 50. I don't know what I'll do to celebrate. I'm concentrating on jewelry in 2016 and 2017 so maybe 2017 will culminate in an extra special jewelry purchase. But what? [emoji15]


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> CDCs are a slippery slope Kyokei but I agree with the others, they do seem suited to your style. They are quite a statement piece but also easily become a signature piece. I quickly amassed quite a few in short time preferring exotic skins or swift leather.
> 
> I also love the silver with a rose gold ring which is a PM version I believe. Have your SA show you them on your next visit, I think you might enjoy them.



I love the CDCs on just about everyone else but I feel like they make me look too overdone... I guess it's because my style is already edgy, I don't know... They always look great on everyone and I wish I could pull them off.

Or maybe I should be happy for one less expense? Happy 40th, by the way!



rainneday said:


> Ahhh, ok, got it!
> 
> I think there are 3 versions of the silver CdC, the very slim, the MM and the cuff. The very slim might be the one to try!



Maybe the silver one would be better for me. I did want to look at their fine jewelry a bit more, even though when I started shopping at H I told myself no fine jewelry since I have enough that I never wear....



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh you youngins turning 40. I wish I was as smart as you at 40. Great choices all the way around. I have a year and s half to go until 50. I don't know what I'll do to celebrate. I'm concentrating on jewelry in 2016 and 2017 so maybe 2017 will culminate in an extra special jewelry purchase. But what? [emoji15]



A jewelry purchase is a great idea!

It is my birthday next month.... and I'm already dreading it.


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> I love the CDCs on just about everyone else but I feel like they make me look too overdone... I guess it's because my style is already edgy, I don't know... They always look great on everyone and I wish I could pull them off.
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe I should be happy for one less expense? Happy 40th, by the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the silver one would be better for me. I did want to look at their fine jewelry a bit more, even though when I started shopping at H I told myself no fine jewelry since I have enough that I never wear....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A jewelry purchase is a great idea!
> 
> 
> 
> It is my birthday next month.... and I'm already dreading it.




Aw thanks but my birthday is not for 8 months! Why are you dreading your birthday, is it a big one?


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> Aw thanks but my birthday is not for 8 months! Why are you dreading your birthday, is it a big one?



It's kind of a big one. Not an "official" milestone, but about one step down from one. Birthdays are always kind of depressing. I end up celebrating alone (with a nice dinner at least), plus I dislike how quickly time seems to pass and how I'm not even close to where I thought I would be by this time....

For about a year now I was going to get a Chanel flap for myself for my birthday but now that I've gotten into H.... plans have changed.  Still not sure what I will end up getting though; probably something not that expensive but happy and fun.


----------



## Freckles1

Goodnight Ladies!!!
I am 45 today!! Holy smokes!! 
It's funny, I don't mind getting older. I didn't like my 20's. My 30's were good, but 40's have been the best. My only wish is that my mom were here to celebrate with me. I lost her at age 39. She was 69 and much too young. 
I woke up to this ...
	

		
			
		

		
	




I guess at 17 the word "love" is omitted.... Although he says it before he walks out the door [emoji8][emoji23]
I spent my day playing tennis, watching DS baseball scrimmage, mani/pedi and my dear children taking me to dinner. And having a bottle of fabulous wine. I will sleep well!!
Sweet dreams ladies. Thank you for letting me share my birthday with you!!


----------



## Maedi

Freckles1 said:


> Goodnight Ladies!!!
> I am 45 today!! Holy smokes!!
> It's funny, I don't mind getting older. I didn't like my 20's. My 30's were good, but 40's have been the best. My only wish is that my mom were here to celebrate with me. I lost her at age 39. She was 69 and much too young.
> I woke up to this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309388
> View attachment 3309389
> 
> I guess at 17 the word "love" is omitted.... Although he says it before he walks out the door [emoji8][emoji23]
> I spent my day playing tennis, watching DS baseball scrimmage, mani/pedi and my dear children taking me to dinner. And having a bottle of fabulous wine. I will sleep well!!
> Sweet dreams ladies. Thank you for letting me share my birthday with you!!



Happy Birthday, Freckles. Sounds like you had a nice BD


----------



## scarf1

Freckles1 said:


> Goodnight Ladies!!!
> I am 45 today!! Holy smokes!!
> It's funny, I don't mind getting older. I didn't like my 20's. My 30's were good, but 40's have been the best. My only wish is that my mom were here to celebrate with me. I lost her at age 39. She was 69 and much too young.
> I woke up to this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309388
> View attachment 3309389
> 
> I guess at 17 the word "love" is omitted.... Although he says it before he walks out the door [emoji8][emoji23]
> I spent my day playing tennis, watching DS baseball scrimmage, mani/pedi and my dear children taking me to dinner. And having a bottle of fabulous wine. I will sleep well!!
> Sweet dreams ladies. Thank you for letting me share my birthday with you!!


Happy Birthday!  Sounds like a great day!


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> Goodnight Ladies!!!
> I am 45 today!! Holy smokes!!
> It's funny, I don't mind getting older. I didn't like my 20's. My 30's were good, but 40's have been the best. My only wish is that my mom were here to celebrate with me. I lost her at age 39. She was 69 and much too young.
> I woke up to this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309388
> View attachment 3309389
> 
> I guess at 17 the word "love" is omitted.... Although he says it before he walks out the door [emoji8][emoji23]
> I spent my day playing tennis, watching DS baseball scrimmage, mani/pedi and my dear children taking me to dinner. And having a bottle of fabulous wine. I will sleep well!!
> Sweet dreams ladies. Thank you for letting me share my birthday with you!!




Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Maedi said:


> Happy Birthday, Freckles. Sounds like you had a nice BD







scarf1 said:


> Happy Birthday!  Sounds like a great day!







Kyokei said:


> Happy birthday!!!!




Thank you ladies!!! Thank you for sharing my day!! I know it's late!! But I do appreciate your love!! Good night!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> Goodnight Ladies!!!
> I am 45 today!! Holy smokes!!
> It's funny, I don't mind getting older. I didn't like my 20's. My 30's were good, but 40's have been the best. My only wish is that my mom were here to celebrate with me. I lost her at age 39. She was 69 and much too young.
> I woke up to this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309388
> View attachment 3309389
> 
> I guess at 17 the word "love" is omitted.... Although he says it before he walks out the door [emoji8][emoji23]
> I spent my day playing tennis, watching DS baseball scrimmage, mani/pedi and my dear children taking me to dinner. And having a bottle of fabulous wine. I will sleep well!!
> Sweet dreams ladies. Thank you for letting me share my birthday with you!!




Happy Birthday Freckles! I agree with you about the ages, my 20s were tough, my 30s things were coming into focus and a lot of hard work but I'm really looking forwards to the 40s. 


Kyokei, I was really upset when I turned 30 but now at almost 40 I feel proud if that makes any sense.


----------



## Mindi B

Freckles, happy belated birthday!  A teenage son who leaves his mom an adorable birthday card?!  Mom, you are doing something right!


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Happy Birthday Freckles! I agree with you about the ages, my 20s were tough, my 30s things were coming into focus and a lot of hard work but I'm really looking forwards to the 40s.
> 
> 
> Kyokei, I was really upset when I turned 30 but now at almost 40 I feel proud if that makes any sense.







Mindi B said:


> Freckles, happy belated birthday!  A teenage son who leaves his mom an adorable birthday card?!  Mom, you are doing something right!




Thank you MrsO and Mindi!!!
40 will be fantastic MrsO. I have no doubt!
Mindi thank you for your kind words. DS is an amazing young man  I am blessed


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Thank you MrsO and Mindi!!!
> 40 will be fantastic MrsO. I have no doubt!
> Mindi thank you for your kind words. DS is an amazing young man  I am blessed




Happy birthday dear Freckles. It sounds like a perfect day. [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Birthday, Freckles1artyhat:


----------



## dharma

Freckles1 said:


> Thank you ladies!!! Thank you for sharing my day!! I know it's late!! But I do appreciate your love!! Good night!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Happy birthday Freckles!!! Sounds like the perfect day xo


----------



## Dreaming Big

I just bought this bag. It is spectacular!


----------



## Cordeliere

Freckles1 said:


> Goodnight Ladies!!!
> I am 45 today!! Holy smokes!!
> It's funny, I don't mind getting older. I didn't like my 20's. My 30's were good, but 40's have been the best. My only wish is that my mom were here to celebrate with me. I lost her at age 39. She was 69 and much too young.
> I woke up to this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309388
> View attachment 3309389
> 
> I guess at 17 the word "love" is omitted.... Although he says it before he walks out the door [emoji8][emoji23]
> I spent my day playing tennis, watching DS baseball scrimmage, mani/pedi and my dear children taking me to dinner. And having a bottle of fabulous wine. I will sleep well!!
> Sweet dreams ladies. Thank you for letting me share my birthday with you!!



Your son's card is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Cordeliere

Kyokei said:


> It's kind of a big one. Not an "official" milestone, but about one step down from one. Birthdays are always kind of depressing. I end up celebrating alone (with a nice dinner at least), plus I dislike how quickly time seems to pass and how* I'm not even close to where I thought I would be by this time*....
> 
> For about a year now I was going to get a Chanel flap for myself for my birthday but now that I've gotten into H.... plans have changed.  Still not sure what I will end up getting though; probably something not that expensive but happy and fun.



I find time the hardest thing to predict.   Not the destinations--just when they are going to be reached.   God is good to me but His timing is never what I would chose.  Kyokei--I think you should spend this birthday reflecting on all that you have done and accomplished so far, which I believe is considerable.  If nothing else, celebrate having that awesome Kelly.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Still obsessing over Rose Tyrien


----------



## Madam Bijoux

One more time


----------



## Freckles1

Thank you ladies for all of the birthday wishes!!
Madam those flowers are gorgeous! I can smell them through my phone screen!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This is my large economy size neighbor, Sam:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

!


----------



## rainneday

MrsOwen3 said:


> My K is a 35 retourne in Etain Togo with white stitching GHW. My requested specs were 35/40 in graphite, etain, ardoise and in any leather but Epsom. So this really fit the bill and arrived months before my originally ordered bag would have.
> 
> Haha, of course since I got my K before my 39th I have a whole new Bday gift planned for 40 now. H has a way of really moving around the milestone gifts to coincide with when their items are actually available. I think I'm getting a Cartier Juste un Clou for my 40th in rose or yellow gold. My bag orders fit in my annual shopping plan, umm depending on when they arrive
> 
> It is an adventure waiting to see what H will deliver for you and I'm sure your great SA will deliver when the time is right!!



Etain is such a lovely neutral! I do remember seeing a picture of your K now! The contrast stitching is very special 

I did this last year, the pre-holiday holiday presents, I suppose that 39 deserved something special too  

I am a huge fan of the Cartier rose gold, it has just enough pink to be flattering but isn't so pink that you can tell automatically that it is RG. Are you thinking of the one with the diamonds or without? 

Thank you, waiting and planning is truly half the fun!


----------



## rainneday

Mindi B said:


> rainneday, apropos of nothing, have you ever posted a picture of your changeant?  I love those.  What design is it?



Hi, yes! I have some pictures on here from our vow renewal, let me try to find that link...

Pictures are on pages 8,9 and quite a few on 10. http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/rainnedays-sleepless-reveal-new-pics-pg-9-a-898247-8.html

It is a Mosaique pattern. It might be called Mosaique au 24.


----------



## rainneday

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh you youngins turning 40. I wish I was as smart as you at 40. Great choices all the way around. I have a year and s half to go until 50. I don't know what I'll do to celebrate. I'm concentrating on jewelry in 2016 and 2017 so maybe 2017 will culminate in an extra special jewelry purchase. But what? [emoji15]



Jewelry is the perfect present for a milestone birthday, I wish they had suggestions for birthdays such as they do for wedding anniversaries  Rubies for 30, emeralds for 40, diamonds for 50...



Kyokei said:


> Maybe the silver one would be better for me. I did want to look at their fine jewelry a bit more, even though when I started shopping at H I told myself no fine jewelry since I have enough that I never wear....
> 
> It is my birthday next month.... and I'm already dreading it.





Kyokei said:


> It's kind of a big one. Not an "official" milestone, but about one step down from one. Birthdays are always kind of depressing. I end up celebrating alone (with a nice dinner at least), plus I dislike how quickly time seems to pass and how I'm not even close to where I thought I would be by this time....
> 
> F



My lovely friend, enjoy the journey! With the risk of sounding too hokey, one more year that you are here, is one more year that you get to find out where that path might take you. I used to think that my plans mattered, but they are more of a general idea, the older I get the more I have learned to adapt, and by doing this I enjoy and treasure my life experience more. 

It's rough when things seem so random and sometimes, well, bad, but if you can ride it out and use those experiences for positive change it can be very rewarding. Personally, I am skeptical of a big micro-managed picture, I think it is what you make of it. 

I hope that you have a joyous birthday and can look back and see how much you have grown to get to the place where you are now, instead of worrying about where your place might be in the future. Because really, what we think we want can change, and if you look to the past you will see that it probably already has.  

And if that doesn't take the edge off, go shopping!


----------



## rainneday

Freckles1 said:


> Goodnight Ladies!!!
> I am 45 today!! Holy smokes!!
> It's funny, I don't mind getting older. I didn't like my 20's. My 30's were good, but 40's have been the best. My only wish is that my mom were here to celebrate with me. I lost her at age 39. She was 69 and much too young.
> I woke up to this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309388
> View attachment 3309389
> 
> I guess at 17 the word "love" is omitted.... Although he says it before he walks out the door [emoji8][emoji23]
> I spent my day playing tennis, watching DS baseball scrimmage, mani/pedi and my dear children taking me to dinner. And having a bottle of fabulous wine. I will sleep well!!
> Sweet dreams ladies. Thank you for letting me share my birthday with you!!



Awww Freckles! Happy belated birthday! resents Your day sounds pretty darn perfect! 

I am sending you wishes of health, love, and adventure for your 45th year! And also many healing vibes, I am sorry to hear about your mom. I hope that you are able to connect to her energy through your children and that this brings you great comfort.


----------



## rainneday

Madam Bijoux said:


> Still obsessing over Rose Tyrien



This color 



Madam Bijoux said:


> !



Awwww love that fluffy kitty belly!


----------



## rainneday

Cordeliere said:


> I find time the hardest thing to predict.   Not the destinations--just when they are going to be reached.   God is good to me but His timing is never what I would chose.  Kyokei--I think you should spend this birthday reflecting on all that you have done and accomplished so far, which I believe is considerable.  If nothing else, celebrate having that awesome Kelly.



+1 to this more concise post! Kyokei, at least you know that we "vintage" ladies view time in the same way  that should give you some comfort.


----------



## Kyokei

Hello Cafe!

Well.... I went to H today! I ended up buying three things (a silver bracelet , a gavroche, and a 70 scarf). It was very nice; I always enjoy my time there quite a lot. I love my home boutique and can't say enough great things about my wonderful SA.



Cordeliere said:


> I find time the hardest thing to predict.   Not the destinations--just when they are going to be reached.   God is good to me but His timing is never what I would chose.  Kyokei--I think you should spend this birthday reflecting on all that you have done and accomplished so far, which I believe is considerable.  If nothing else, celebrate having that awesome Kelly.



Thank you very much. That is definitely something I need to work on: thinking of the things I have done, rather than what I have not. Though you are certainly right that I will be celebrating getting my dream K that makes my heart beat to this day. 



rainneday said:


> Jewelry is the perfect present for a milestone birthday, I wish they had suggestions for birthdays such as they do for wedding anniversaries  Rubies for 30, emeralds for 40, diamonds for 50...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lovely friend, enjoy the journey! With the risk of sounding too hokey, one more year that you are here, is one more year that you get to find out where that path might take you. I used to think that my plans mattered, but they are more of a general idea, the older I get the more I have learned to adapt, and by doing this I enjoy and treasure my life experience more.
> 
> It's rough when things seem so random and sometimes, well, bad, but if you can ride it out and use those experiences for positive change it can be very rewarding. Personally, I am skeptical of a big micro-managed picture, I think it is what you make of it.
> 
> I hope that you have a joyous birthday and can look back and see how much you have grown to get to the place where you are now, instead of worrying about where your place might be in the future. Because really, what we think we want can change, and if you look to the past you will see that it probably already has.
> 
> And if that doesn't take the edge off, go shopping!



Thank you so much for the comforting words. It is true, and when I think back of all the things I used to worry about, it somehow all worked out in the end.

But I am naturally a perfectionist and an overachiever to the point where nothing I do will ever be good enough for me, if that makes sense. I always think about what more I could have done, or how I could have done better. I've been like that since I was a child and it is very difficult to change. But I try, at least, to work on it and take life as it comes.



rainneday said:


> +1 to this more concise post! Kyokei, at least you know that we "vintage" ladies view time in the same way  that should give you some comfort.



The vast majority of my friends are 15-20+ years older than me and probably think I am ridiculous for worrying about such a thing! But it does give a bit of comfort. I think it wouldn't be such a big deal to me if a lot of things hadn't gone bad at the same time the past few months...


----------



## Maedi

y





rainneday said:


> Jewelry is the perfect present for a milestone birthday, I wish they had suggestions for birthdays such as they do for wedding anniversaries  Rubies for 30, emeralds for 40, diamonds for 50...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lovely friend, enjoy the journey! With the risk of sounding too hokey, one more year that you are here, is one more year that you get to find out where that path might take you. I used to think that my plans mattered, but they are more of a general idea, the older I get the more I have learned to adapt, and by doing this I enjoy and treasure my life experience more.
> 
> It's rough when things seem so random and sometimes, well, bad, but if you can ride it out and use those experiences for positive change it can be very rewarding. Personally, I am skeptical of a big micro-managed picture, I think it is what you make of it.
> 
> I hope that you have a joyous birthday and can look back and see how much you have grown to get to the place where you are now, instead of worrying about where your place might be in the future. Because really, what we think we want can change, and if you look to the past you will see that it probably already has.
> 
> And if that doesn't take the edge off, go shopping!




Good post. Sometimes birthdays are melancholy and that is okay, too.


----------



## rainneday

Kyokei said:


> Hello Cafe!
> 
> Well.... I went to H today! I ended up buying three things (a silver bracelet , a gavroche, and a 70 scarf). It was very nice; I always enjoy my time there quite a lot. I love my home boutique and can't say enough great things about my wonderful SA.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much. That is definitely something I need to work on: thinking of the things I have done, rather than what I have not. Though you are certainly right that I will be celebrating getting my dream K that makes my heart beat to this day.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the comforting words. It is true, and when I think back of all the things I used to worry about, it somehow all worked out in the end.
> 
> But I am naturally a perfectionist and an overachiever to the point where nothing I do will ever be good enough for me, if that makes sense. I always think about what more I could have done, or how I could have done better. I've been like that since I was a child and it is very difficult to change. But I try, at least, to work on it and take life as it comes.
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of my friends are 15-20+ years older than me and probably think I am ridiculous for worrying about such a thing! But it does give a bit of comfort. I think it wouldn't be such a big deal to me if a lot of things hadn't gone bad at the same time the past few months...





Maedi said:


> y
> 
> 
> Good post. Sometimes birthdays are melancholy and that is okay, too.



Kyokei! I want to see what you bought, woman! Did you post pics anywhere yet?

I think that as Maedi said above, there is melancholy wrapped around most things, and it is completely ok to indulge those feelings!

More than things working out in the end, it can become about adaptation, and using those unplanned for events and curve-balls to make a positive change in your life. It's hard for me to explain it without going into details that are too personal for this thread (and I think not allowed here). I have had some incredible loss that forced to me to change my thought process in order to cope, and in doing this I found that the best way to beat the !@#$ out of the bad things, is to use them against themselves. Like heck am I the same person I used to be, and I like it this way! 

You are not ridiculous, your feelings are very valid. You will be one wise old %$#@^&.  (excuse my !@#$%^&*)


----------



## Kyokei

rainneday said:


> Kyokei! I want to see what you bought, woman! Did you post pics anywhere yet?
> 
> I think that as Maedi said above, there is melancholy wrapped around most things, and it is completely ok to indulge those feelings!
> 
> More than things working out in the end, it can become about adaptation, and using those unplanned for events and curve-balls to make a positive change in your life. It's hard for me to explain it without going into details that are too personal for this thread (and I think not allowed here). I have had some incredible loss that forced to me to change my thought process in order to cope, and in doing this I found that the best way to beat the !@#$ out of the bad things, is to use them against themselves. Like heck am I the same person I used to be, and I like it this way!
> 
> You are not ridiculous, your feelings are very valid. You will be one wise old %$#@^&.  (excuse my !@#$%^&*)



Hahaha, I hope to be!!

I didn't post pictures yet (but will tomorrow), but if you are interested I bought a Farandole bracelet (was debating forever between this, the Chaine d'Ancre MM, and something from a newer collection), Minuit au Faubourg gavroche, and the Le Bal Masque 70. I wanted to get some fun and whimsical scarves. Even though my CWs aren't that "fun", the patterns really are.

My SA also showed me a blanket that I am very, very tempted by....


----------



## rainneday

Kyokei said:


> Hahaha, *I hope to be*!!
> 
> I didn't post pictures yet (but will tomorrow), but if you are interested I bought a Farandole bracelet (was debating forever between this, the Chaine d'Ancre MM, and something from a newer collection), Minuit au Faubourg gavroche, and the Le Bal Masque 70. I wanted to get some fun and whimsical scarves. Even though my CWs aren't that "fun", the patterns really are.
> 
> My SA also showed me a blanket that I am very, very tempted by....



I have faith  ^^

 I will come back tomorrow to check! 

I love your choices! I have heard that H silver is some of the best that can be bought. How exciting! Some new ways to accessorize for spring. 

I also have one of the Minuit au Faubourg gavroches (it sounds so strange in the plural form :giggles, it is one of my favorite scarf designs. I had to Google the Bal Masque, I had never seen this design before! Very cool, I can see you wearing this. I'm looking forward to finding out which CWs you chose. 

BTW the blankets at H are ridiculous. I mean, the end-all of blankets. Every time we go in I have to touch them, I am sure that my SA is just waiting for me to grab one and try to out-run her. I think some of the cashmere versions are around 4k or so. Just dreamy, so soft and with beautiful colors, oh dear  If you end up with one come back and tell me how it was worth it!


----------



## Kyokei

rainneday said:


> I have faith  ^^
> 
> I will come back tomorrow to check!
> 
> I love your choices! I have heard that H silver is some of the best that can be bought. How exciting! Some new ways to accessorize for spring.
> 
> I also have one of the Minuit au Faubourg gavroches (it sounds so strange in the plural form :giggles, it is one of my favorite scarf designs. I had to Google the Bal Masque, I had never seen this design before! Very cool, I can see you wearing this. I'm looking forward to finding out which CWs you chose.
> 
> BTW the blankets at H are ridiculous. I mean, the end-all of blankets. Every time we go in I have to touch them, I am sure that my SA is just waiting for me to grab one and try to out-run her. I think some of the cashmere versions are around 4k or so. Just dreamy, so soft and with beautiful colors, oh dear  If you end up with one come back and tell me how it was worth it!



Aren't they?! I keep looking at some of them too... I'm always cold as well, so I thought it would be something nice to wrap myself up in at home.

Everyone I know already thinks I've gone crazy for H since I've started with the scarves (one scarf, I said.... just one scarf ), I can only imagine if I were to bring home a blanket! :giggles:


----------



## rainneday

Kyokei said:


> Aren't they?! I keep looking at some of them too... I'm always cold as well, so I thought it would be something nice to wrap myself up in at home.
> 
> Everyone I know already thinks I've gone crazy for H since I've started with the scarves (one scarf, I said.... just one scarf ), I can only imagine if I were to bring home a blanket! :giggles:



 I tell you, I see _the __fear_ in my DH's eyes when I approach the throws! I think, as with most things H, they are heirloom quality, so we'll call it an "investment" if one comes to live with you. The scarves and SLGs are particularly addictive, if they would just have one really rotten, unexciting season we could catch a break.


----------



## MSO13

Jumping in to say Kyokei I feel the same way often, never reflecting on what I've accomplished only looking at where I haven't gotten to yet and it's actually my main focus in therapy this year to improve this. 

I found the thing I was meant to do after working in a different career for a decade so while I'm happy to have found what I do, I'm always racing to get further or setting unrealistic goals. It can be tough to live this way and birthdays or in my case work anniversaries bring all that to the surface. Try to reflect on what you've done but also what you're working towards which sounds like it requires huge effort and having the guts to try is something to be really proud of. Most people only dream of switching careers or moving somewhere exotic no matter how much you see "the dream job" on various social media channels. 

And my vote is to get the blanket, we plan to choose one for our new bedroom when we finish it!


----------



## Cordeliere

You guys are killing me with the talk of how fabulous the blankets are.   It is never really cold here in Florida, but after hearing how soft they are, I WANT ONE.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> You guys are killing me with the talk of how fabulous the blankets are.   It is never really cold here in Florida, but after hearing how soft they are, I WANT ONE.




You need one! The air conditioning gets chilly! [emoji23]


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You need one! The air conditioning gets chilly! [emoji23]



Of course.  You are right.


----------



## Freckles1

rainneday said:


> Awww Freckles! Happy belated birthday! resents Your day sounds pretty darn perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> I am sending you wishes of health, love, and adventure for your 45th year! And also many healing vibes, I am sorry to hear about your mom. I hope that you are able to connect to her energy through your children and that this brings you great comfort.




Thank you rainneday for your warm thoughts! I see my mom everyday in both of my children


----------



## Cordeliere

rainneday said:


> Pictures are on pages 8,9 and quite a few on 10. http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/rainnedays-sleepless-reveal-new-pics-pg-9-a-898247-8.html



Anyone who missed the link to Rainneday's vow renewal, you have to look.   It looks like a magazine feature of a movie star.


----------



## Mindi B

There is an inspiring amount of wisdom, strength, and kindness on this thread.  Also, some extraordinary photos.  Oh, and enabling.  Plenty of enabling!  This is a special Cafe.


----------



## Jadeite

Happy birthday freckles!


----------



## werner

MrsOwen3 said:


> Jumping in to say Kyokei I feel the same way often, never reflecting on what I've accomplished only looking at where I haven't gotten to yet and it's actually my main focus in therapy this year to improve this.
> 
> I found the thing I was meant to do after working in a different career for a decade so while I'm happy to have found what I do, I'm always racing to get further or setting unrealistic goals. It can be tough to live this way and birthdays or in my case work anniversaries bring all that to the surface. Try to reflect on what you've done but also what you're working towards which sounds like it requires huge effort and having the guts to try is something to be really proud of. Most people only dream of switching careers or moving somewhere exotic no matter how much you see "the dream job" on various social media channels.
> 
> And my vote is to get the blanket, we plan to choose one for our new bedroom when we finish it!


So interesting to hear you say this Mrs. O. Nora Ephron talks about the fluidity of women coming to forks in the road and often choosing different paths at varying points in their lives...her son's documentary  - "Everything is Copy" - is a great homage to her and the multiple careers she had.


----------



## rainneday

Cordeliere said:


> You guys are killing me with the talk of how fabulous the blankets are.   It is never really cold here in Florida, but after hearing how soft they are, I WANT ONE.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> You need one! The air conditioning gets chilly! [emoji23]



 



Freckles1 said:


> Thank you rainneday for your warm thoughts! I see my mom everyday in both of my children



 



Cordeliere said:


> Anyone who missed the link to Rainneday's vow renewal, you have to look.   It looks like a magazine feature of a movie star.



I am deeply flattered, Cordeliere  Thank you! It was such an amazing day, much more relaxed and fun than our first ceremony (which was also very small, but still, there was that wedding pressure associated with it). I would love to renew our vows again in a few years, I guess I am more romantic than I thought I was!


----------



## rainneday

Today we spent a long afternoon in Marin, it finally feels like spring here, yay! I am only getting online now and it is 3am. I wanted to check out Kyokei's new items  I hope they are around here somewhere...

Also, I have a silly story to share with you about my Clic Clac. I don't know if any of you have experienced issues with getting your hair stuck in the lock mechanism of the Clic Clac, but it has happened to me a few times while at home. Yesterday, it happened to me while in line at a market. 

I have to preface this by telling you that my hair is kind of wild in its natural form, so that might be a contributing factor. In any case, I was about to sign the electronic signature pad, and I motioned with my right arm to gently push my hair away from my face when my arm jerked to a stop midway through the arc. A huge chunk of my hair had become entangled in the "H" lock! I couldn't really turn my head all the way to see exactly how it was tangled, and I was standing there with my arm raised like I was being sworn in  I kind of laughed and mumbled, "Oh, ummm my bracelet, my hair is stuck..." because the cashier was looking at me with a perplexed expression, and there were people waiting for me to sign so that they could move through the line. 

I turned to my oldest child and asked if they could help me to compress the bracelet and turn the "H". I figured it would take a few tries, but luckily they were able to do it on the first one. So, now my arm was loose but I had this large enamel hanging from my head! I quickly scribbled something on the electronic pad and we moved out of the line. Once we stepped outside I was able to untangle the CC and only lost half a dozen hairs or so, but it sure did hurt! (And it was rather embarrassing!)  

Just an FYI, If you happen to be wearing a Clic Clac, or Clic H, run your hands _slowly _ and _cautiously _ through your mane if it happens to be wild and curly like mine! :shame:


----------



## Mindi B

LOL and ouch!  I can totally relate to this, as I have had similar jewelry-hair and clothing-hair malfunctions.  Sounds like you handled it gracefully--and kudos to Oldest Child for his/her excellent hand-eye coordination!  I also loved what you said earlier to Kyokei about the paths our lives take and how to use adversity to become stronger.  You are very wise.  (Also, you love chihuahuas!  A+ all around!)


----------



## rainneday

Mindi B said:


> LOL and ouch!  I can totally relate to this, as I have had similar jewelry-hair and clothing-hair malfunctions.  Sounds like you handled it gracefully--and kudos to Oldest Child for his/her excellent hand-eye coordination!  I also loved what you said earlier to Kyokei about the paths our lives take and how to use adversity to become stronger.  You are very wise.  (Also, you love chihuahuas!  A+ all around!)



Hi! Aww thank you, Mindi!  I am truly touched by your kind words, especially because I enjoy your posts so much. You have a way of stating things so that I have a little "A-ha!" moment when I read your posts. 

I'm glad to hear that I am not the only one! I felt so silly, the cashier seemed embarrassed and confused, haha, and I could hear the person behind me in line thinking, "That's what you get for spending $$$ on a piece of costume jewelry!"... Or maybe that was me...

Oh! I have a Chihuahua-centric question for you, I am dealing with a situation involving our 2 year old Chi that I have never dealt with before. I will PM you tomorrow once I have had some sleep, I am probably making zero sense right now. 
xo


----------



## Mindi B

I won't pretend to be a Chi or canine expert, rainne, but I would be happy to talk dog with you any time!  PM at your convenience.


----------



## MSO13

werner said:


> So interesting to hear you say this Mrs. O. Nora Ephron talks about the fluidity of women coming to forks in the road and often choosing different paths at varying points in their lives...her son's documentary  - "Everything is Copy" - is a great homage to her and the multiple careers she had.



I will have to look into this documentary. 

I was not unhappy in my career but with the last company I worked for. Without going into much detail I experienced a series of big changes and found myself in the position of being able to explore other opportunities for the first time ever. I feel incredibly lucky to have found what I do despite the struggles with doubt and insecurity that come naturally for me as well as the ups and downs of being a small business owner.


----------



## Freckles1

Jadeite said:


> Happy birthday freckles!




Thanks Jadeite!! Hope everyone is having a beautiful day!!!!


----------



## scarf1

rainneday said:


> Today we spent a long afternoon in Marin, it finally feels like spring here, yay! I am only getting online now and it is 3am. I wanted to check out Kyokei's new items  I hope they are around here somewhere...
> 
> Also, I have a silly story to share with you about my Clic Clac. I don't know if any of you have experienced issues with getting your hair stuck in the lock mechanism of the Clic Clac, but it has happened to me a few times while at home. Yesterday, it happened to me while in line at a market.
> 
> I have to preface this by telling you that my hair is kind of wild in its natural form, so that might be a contributing factor. In any case, I was about to sign the electronic signature pad, and I motioned with my right arm to gently push my hair away from my face when my arm jerked to a stop midway through the arc. A huge chunk of my hair had become entangled in the "H" lock! I couldn't really turn my head all the way to see exactly how it was tangled, and I was standing there with my arm raised like I was being sworn in  I kind of laughed and mumbled, "Oh, ummm my bracelet, my hair is stuck..." because the cashier was looking at me with a perplexed expression, and there were people waiting for me to sign so that they could move through the line.
> 
> I turned to my oldest child and asked if they could help me to compress the bracelet and turn the "H". I figured it would take a few tries, but luckily they were able to do it on the first one. So, now my arm was loose but I had this large enamel hanging from my head! I quickly scribbled something on the electronic pad and we moved out of the line. Once we stepped outside I was able to untangle the CC and only lost half a dozen hairs or so, but it sure did hurt! (And it was rather embarrassing!)
> 
> Just an FYI, If you happen to be wearing a Clic Clac, or Clic H, run your hands _slowly _ and _cautiously _ through your mane if it happens to be wild and curly like mine! :shame:


Haha! This made me laugh- the image of the bracelet hanging in the hair. I am kinda a klutz, so totally understand these things!   Luckily I have not caught my hair in the H , YET!
Lucky you had oldest kid to help you out!


----------



## Cordeliere

Hi Café

I have been ruminating about where to go for our next vacation.   My thinking about destinations has been influenced by the inflow of immigrants into Europe and the terrorist activities.  I had been leaning toward Paris as I figure it is moderately safe since they are on high alert.  But I feel like I need to get to Rome quick since ISIS had explicitly announced it is a target as the major center of Christianity. And our window for travel is limited by living in hurricane alley.   We need to go in late spring/early summer in order to be home to protect our real estate investments in late summer.   So it is time to decide and book.

I have more or less researched a Paris vacation, but done almost nothing to explore an Italian vacation.  I found a travel company that had a full Italian vacation that I liked a lot.   Hubby and I have never done a tour.  We are the forge-our-own-way type, but since time is getting short, I thought letting someone else do the work sounded ok.  That was until I started to ponder 3 hour guided walking tours.   Hubby would poop out at the first gelato stand.   We are definitely known to bail when the going gets tough.  Oh crap.  We need fitness training to go on vacation.  Pathetic, but true.  So Italy will have to wait until next year.   Parishere we come.  We are coffee addicts, so café sitting is just our thing and fitness level.   Booked our airline tickets.  Have an apartment picked out in St Germain, which I am very excited about.  We may make day trips to visit friends in Frankfurt and Barcelona (inter-city ticket are $65 one way.  How cheap is that?).

My Rick Steves Paris 2016 arrived today along with Stuff Parisians Like.  The later is hilarious.  Will share some of the fun things I am learning about Paris in the coming days.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Hi Café
> 
> I have been ruminating about where to go for our next vacation.   My thinking about destinations has been influenced by the inflow of immigrants into Europe and the terrorist activities.  I had been leaning toward Paris as I figure it is moderately safe since they are on high alert.  But I feel like I need to get to Rome quick since ISIS had explicitly announced it is a target as the major center of Christianity. And our window for travel is limited by living in hurricane alley.   We need to go in late spring/early summer in order to be home to protect our real estate investments in late summer.   So it is time to decide and book.
> 
> I have more or less researched a Paris vacation, but done almost nothing to explore an Italian vacation.  I found a travel company that had a full Italian vacation that I liked a lot.   Hubby and I have never done a tour.  We are the forge-our-own-way type, but since time is getting short, I thought letting someone else do the work sounded ok.  That was until I started to ponder 3 hour guided walking tours.   Hubby would poop out at the first gelato stand.   We are definitely known to bail when the going gets tough.  Oh crap.  We need fitness training to go on vacation.  Pathetic, but true.  So Italy will have to wait until next year.   Parishere we come.  We are coffee addicts, so café sitting is just our thing and fitness level.   Booked our airline tickets.  Have an apartment picked out in St Germain, which I am very excited about.  We may make day trips to visit friends in Frankfurt and Barcelona (inter-city ticket are $65 one way.  How cheap is that?).
> 
> My Rick Steves Paris 2016 arrived today along with Stuff Parisians Like.  The later is hilarious.  Will share some of the fun things I am learning about Paris in the coming days.


Sounds great! we usually stay in the 6th as well.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Sounds great! we usually stay in the 6th as well.



Excellant.  Give me ideas and suggestions, please.


----------



## Jadeite

Cordeliere, vacations are meant be stress free and relaxing and if cafe sitting is your thing then I think Paris is just the place for it. 

When u say protect your real estate from hurricane season do you mean doing something to fortify the house? What is usually done to prepare it ? 

Rainneday, I think u are comic relief for your kids and inducted your eldest on the ability to figure out Hermes. Lol


----------



## Mindi B

Cordeliere, it is sad that such considerations have to influence travel plans, but of course they do.  For your future reference, DH and I did an Italian tour via an agency with tour guides in each major city, and it is an amazing way to see the country.  The tour guides we had were ah-MAZ-ing.  Their depth of knowledge was incredible, and their pride in the marvels of art, architecture and history they were sharing was inspiring.  The guides all had to pass extensive tests to obtain their positions; I was in awe of them!  And in some cases the guides will actually help to save you effort--in Rome, our guide would have held a place in line at the Vatican for us (potentially hours and hours in the sun) if we had wished her to.  "Part of the job," she said cheerfully.  In most other locations, the guides are able to let you completely bypass entry lines (the Vatican is one of few places that does not permit this).  But for this year, cafe-sitting in Paris sounds heavenly!


----------



## Cordeliere

Jadeite said:


> When u say protect your real estate from hurricane season do you mean doing something to fortify the house? What is usually done to prepare it ?



It depends on the strength of the hurricane--category 1-5.  A cat 3 has wind speeds of over 110, cat 4 has wind speeds of over 130 and cat 5 has wind speeds of over 150.  There are a couple of issues to deal with.  The main concern is a window breaking and then the building fills with air and explodes like a balloon.   Most of the hurricane threats have to be dealt with in advance.  We bought on high ground to avoid flooding.  We picked concrete block construction homes rather than frame construction as they are stronger.   We have had the trees trimmed back.  Roofs are new or in good repair.  Air conditioners, etc are strapped down.

Our house is brand new and has hurricane impact windows that will stand up to flying projectiles.  It is our rental property that we would be concerned about.   We have a 24 unit apartment  building and some single family homes.  If it were a category 4 or 5, we would have to cover the windows with plywood.  At lesser strength we would make sure that things that the wind could pick up and throw through a window are taken inside before the storm.   

We feel very responsible for our tenants.  They don't have the wisdom to do the right things for storm prep, without guidance. The point of being here  would mainly be to coordinate the storm prep, encourage evacuation if that were needed, survey the damage if we were unlucky, and secure the property and coordinate emergency repair and with insurance.   This is all new to us though.  We have only been here 2 years and have never gone through a hurricane.  

We are in a part of Florida that has not been hit in a long time.   People claim the Indians all settled here a long time ago because they knew this area was safe.  My thoughts on that are if it has been a long time, that just means one is due.  At least with hurricanes, you get a lot of notice and they are mostly limited to the late summer (August and September).


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> Cordeliere, it is sad that such considerations have to influence travel plans, but of course they do.  For your future reference, DH and I did an Italian tour via an agency with tour guides in each major city, and it is an amazing way to see the country.  The tour guides we had were ah-MAZ-ing.  Their depth of knowledge was incredible, and their pride in the marvels of art, architecture and history they were sharing was inspiring.  The guides all had to pass extensive tests to obtain their positions; I was in awe of them!  And in some cases the guides will actually help to save you effort--in Rome, our guide would have held a place in line at the Vatican for us (potentially hours and hours in the sun) if we had wished her to.  "Part of the job," she said cheerfully.  In most other locations, the guides are able to let you completely bypass entry lines (the Vatican is one of few places that does not permit this).  But for this year, cafe-sitting in Paris sounds heavenly!



The "skip-the-line" feature is what sold me.  I have read that the waits can be over 2 hours.   For a cover-all-corners-of-the-country vacation like an Italy trip would be, I do think a tour is better.  But it does feel like one of those age markers.  I knew is was older when camping and sleeping on the ground became out of the question.   Moving from individual trips to tours is another marker of advancing age--joining the gray haired lemmings.  

When we lived in San Diego, we had planned to take a trip to this location on the baja coast of Mexico were the whales go to give birth.   You could go right up next to them in small boats.  We procrastinated a few years too long and Mexico became extremely unsafe because of the drug lords.   That experience made me cognizant of the possibility of things no longer being there or no longer being safe to travel too.  I think it is very sad that I am fearful that Roman antiquities could be destroyed by terrorists before I see them.


----------



## Mindi B

I do know what you mean about tours being an age marker.  For what it's worth, DH and I chose a "private" tour option, so it was just the two of us with a guide.  Much less noticeable.  And I was never a hike and hostel type, even in my youth.  Always a fuss-pot, that's me.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Excellant.  Give me ideas and suggestions, please.


Not sure if it is your first visit to Paris, but Rick steves should summarize all the top sights and museums.
Avoid the orsay the day the louvre is closed, and vice-versa. Other days the museums will be less crowded. A few comments.

First thing find out where your closest grocery shoppingis located- usually a mono prix, franprix or Carrefour.
Corner of rue de buci and rue de seine has food shopping, cafes. We favor the Paul bakery at this location( they actually make bread at this location). They also have yummy eclairs and fresh sandwiches. There is also an adjacent cafe. There is a Carrefour around the corner.
Many groceries you have to bag and weigh your produce ( get a tag) before the checkout. Take a shopping bag or knapsack with you for bagging the groceries. Many places are closed on Sunday's, so make sure you buy food on Saturday( or know if a local place is open on Sunday).
On Sunday there is an open air organic ( "bio") market on Blvd raspail. 
Sunday can be a good day for the marais.
Stroll and sit in the jardin de Luxembourg.
If you are a Monet fan, go to the musee marmottan and the l'orangerie.
 Be sure you know which credit cards have free foreign transaction fees.

Wear comfortable shoes!!!! We walk and take the metro. With baggage from train or airport, we will take a taxi, since not all metro stations have elevators or escalators.

Have a plan where you will stop for lunch. DH does better with regular food stops!hope that helps!


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Not sure if it is* your first visit to Paris*, but Rick steves should summarize all the top sights and museums.
> Avoid the orsay the day the louvre is closed, and vice-versa. Other days the museums will be less crowded. A few comments.
> 
> First thing find out where your closest grocery shoppingis located- usually a mono prix, franprix or Carrefour.
> Corner of rue de buci and rue de seine has food shopping, cafes. We favor the Paul bakery at this location( they actually make bread at this location). They also have yummy eclairs and fresh sandwiches. There is also an adjacent cafe. There is a Carrefour around the corner.
> Many groceries you have to bag and weigh your produce ( get a tag) before the checkout. Take a shopping bag or knapsack with you for bagging the groceries. Many places are closed on Sunday's, so make sure you buy food on Saturday( or know if a local place is open on Sunday).
> On Sunday there is an open air organic ( "bio") market on Blvd raspail.
> Sunday can be a good day for the marais.
> Stroll and sit in the jardin de Luxembourg.
> If you are a Monet fan, go to the musee marmottan and the l'orangerie.
> Be sure you know which credit cards have free foreign transaction fees.
> 
> *Wear comfortable shoes!!!! We walk and take the metro. With baggage from train or airport, we will take a taxi, since not all metro stations have elevators or escalators.*
> 
> Have a plan where you will stop for lunch. DH does better with regular food stops!hope that helps!



Yes It is our first trip to Paris.  Great tips--all of them.   Especially the taxi.  And the days for the museums.  We will be very near jardin de Luxembourg so looking forward to spending time there and doing some people watching.   Thanks for taking the time to jot your wisdom down.

Shoes...What could be more important?  I read somewhere that Parisians are sartorially offended by sneakers/trainers.  Since I have been wearing the same style of Rebok Princess for the last 30 years, I immediately googled Parisian walking shoes.   In my book Stuff Parisians Like, I learned that they are not offended by Converse and the most important thing is to blend in and not call attention to yourself in any way.  Neutrals and black are good.  (All my CA clothes will serve me well there--I can reunite with black).   

 I decided I would stick with my Princesses but go for black and magic marker the label to invisibility.  That would be discreet.   In my shoe research, I learned of this french brand.  Some of the lines are not discreet, but a few of these made my heart sing.  Definitely have to put a trip to this store on the agenda.

http://www.stephanekelian.com/en/ss-16/collections/


----------



## Jadeite

Scarf1 those are really useful tips. When I went I didn't realize groceries were closed on Sundays and had to go way out to find a shop that opened.

I agree about good walking shoes being a life saver. Especially if one has to queue an hour or so before getting into the museum.


----------



## Jadeite

Cordeliere the hurricane prep certainly sounds like much organized efforts are needed with the utmost cooperation from tenants.  The Paris vacation will be a chance to relax and chill before all that frenzy happens.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Yes It is our first trip to Paris.  Great tips--all of them.   Especially the taxi.  And the days for the museums.  We will be very near jardin de Luxembourg so looking forward to spending time there and doing some people watching.   Thanks for taking the time to jot your wisdom down.
> 
> Shoes...What could be more important?  I read somewhere that Parisians are sartorially offended by sneakers/trainers.  Since I have been wearing the same style of Rebok Princess for the last 30 years, I immediately googled Parisian walking shoes.   In my book Stuff Parisians Like, I learned that they are not offended by Converse and the most important thing is to blend in and not call attention to yourself in any way.  Neutrals and black are good.  (All my CA clothes will serve me well there--I can reunite with black).
> 
> I decided I would stick with my Princesses but go for black and magic marker the label to invisibility.  That would be discreet.   In my shoe research, I learned of this french brand.  Some of the lines are not discreet, but a few of these made my heart sing.  Definitely have to put a trip to this store on the agenda.
> 
> http://www.stephanekelian.com/en/ss-16/collections/


At one time, only Americans wore sneakers/ trainers, now you see them everywhere in Europe, particularly at main tourist sites like museums, castles, etc. however, they are usually colored( not white please).  Dark ones should be fine. Also, even Rick steves now wears jeans! Personally, because other pants are lighter weight for packing, I usually take black or navy jersey knit pants( Eileen fisher).
I also bought a pair of abeo Mary Janes from the walking company store. Not super fashionable, but I can wear them all day and they even work for dressier situations. 

Smart casual should be fine anywhere. Think layered clothes. It could be cold, warm, sunny, rainy.

Now that I know you are staying near the park- le Bon marche is a dept store that has a gourmet food hall.  Hermes sevres will be within walking distance. It is much calmer than FSH and the architecture is really interesting. Saint sulpice church is quick and easy. It also has a davinci code connection. There is always a gyspy beggar out front though. Once inside, you won't be hassled.

Oh yes does your apt have a washer ? Separate dryers are rare in apts.  sometimes you get a combo washer/dryer combo.  First it washes your clothes, then it dries them ( at a glacial pace!). Be forewarned!

A few other tips: get the museum pass. Buy a carnet of 10 metro tickets. They also work on RER.

Musee orsay: the French impressionist art is on the top floor. Take elevator or escalator to top and work your way down. Only the impressionist section will be crowded. There is a nice cafe on the top level, and a restaurant with beautiful ceiling paintings on another level- it is from the original hotel adjacent when it was a train station.

Louvre- can be long lines to get in. Usually the crowded sections are near the Mona Lisa. The Napoleon rooms, Arab art, sculpture gardens are very un crowded.

Enjoy!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Madam Bijoux said:


> One more time


You are killing me with these gorgeous flower & jewel combos Madam B


Madam Bijoux said:


> !


 


Kyokei said:


> Hello Cafe!
> 
> Well.... I went to H today! I ended up buying three things (a silver bracelet , a gavroche, and a 70 scarf). It was very nice; I always enjoy my time there quite a lot. I love my home boutique and can't say enough great things about my wonderful SA.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much. That is definitely something I need to work on: thinking of the things I have done, rather than what I have not. Though you are certainly right that I will be celebrating getting my dream K that makes my heart beat to this day.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the comforting words. It is true, and when I think back of all the things I used to worry about, it somehow all worked out in the end.
> 
> But I am naturally a perfectionist and an overachiever to the point where nothing I do will ever be good enough for me, if that makes sense. I always think about what more I could have done, or how I could have done better. I've been like that since I was a child and it is very difficult to change. But I try, at least, to work on it and take life as it comes.
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of my friends are 15-20+ years older than me and probably think I am ridiculous for worrying about such a thing! But it does give a bit of comfort. I think it wouldn't be such a big deal to me if a lot of things hadn't gone bad at the same time the past few months...


Still looking for your new goodies dear kyokei!


Maedi said:


> y
> 
> 
> Good post. Sometimes birthdays are melancholy and that is okay, too.


Very true words Maedi. I think it is always important to honor whatever feeling you are having at any given time. 


MrsOwen3 said:


> Jumping in to say Kyokei *I feel the same way often, never reflecting on what I've accomplished only looking at where I haven't gotten to yet and it's actually my main focus in therapy this year to improve this. *
> 
> I found the thing I was meant to do after working in a different career for a decade so while I'm happy to have found what I do, I'm always racing to get further or setting unrealistic goals. It can be tough to live this way and birthdays or in my case work anniversaries bring all that to the surface. Try to reflect on what you've done but also what you're working towards which sounds like it requires huge effort and having the guts to try is something to be really proud of. Most people only dream of switching careers or moving somewhere exotic no matter how much you see "the dream job" on various social media channels.
> 
> And my vote is to get the blanket, we plan to choose one for our new bedroom when we finish it!


MrsOwens this is a perfect thing to concentrate on in therapy IMO. I know you will do wonderfully at it as you do in everything


Mindi B said:


> There is an inspiring amount of wisdom, strength, and kindness on this thread.  Also, some extraordinary photos.  Oh, and enabling.  Plenty of enabling!  This is a special Cafe.


+1


----------



## Greengoddess8

Pirula said:


> Oooooh! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks GG!
> 
> Off to Disney tomorrow!  Whoop!



  I hope you are having a fabulous trip!  I can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## rainneday

Mindi B said:


> I won't pretend to be a Chi or canine expert, rainne, but I would be happy to talk dog with you any time!  PM at your convenience.



Thank you 



scarf1 said:


> Haha! This made me laugh- the image of the bracelet hanging in the hair. I am kinda a klutz, so totally understand these things!   Luckily I have not caught my hair in the H , YET!
> Lucky you had oldest kid to help you out!



 and those bracelets are heavy! Hopefully you won't ever have to deal with that scenario! 



Cordeliere said:


> Hi Café
> 
> I have been ruminating about where to go for our next vacation.   My thinking about destinations has been influenced by the inflow of immigrants into Europe and the terrorist activities.  I had been leaning toward Paris as I figure it is moderately safe since they are on high alert.  But I feel like I need to get to Rome quick since ISIS had explicitly announced it is a target as the major center of Christianity. And our window for travel is limited by living in hurricane alley.   We need to go in late spring/early summer in order to be home to protect our real estate investments in late summer.   So it is time to decide and book.
> 
> I have more or less researched a Paris vacation, but done almost nothing to explore an Italian vacation.  I found a travel company that had a full Italian vacation that I liked a lot.   Hubby and I have never done a tour.  We are the forge-our-own-way type, but since time is getting short, I thought letting someone else do the work sounded ok.  That was until I started to ponder 3 hour guided walking tours.   Hubby would poop out at the first gelato stand.   We are definitely known to bail when the going gets tough.  Oh crap.  We need fitness training to go on vacation.  Pathetic, but true.  So Italy will have to wait until next year.   Parishere we come.  We are coffee addicts, so café sitting is just our thing and fitness level.   Booked our airline tickets.  Have an apartment picked out in St Germain, which I am very excited about.  We may make day trips to visit friends in Frankfurt and Barcelona (inter-city ticket are $65 one way.  How cheap is that?).
> 
> My Rick Steves Paris 2016 arrived today along with Stuff Parisians Like.  The later is hilarious.  Will share some of the fun things I am learning about Paris in the coming days.



You are going to have a fabulous trip! Renting an apartment is a smart move, you can live like a local and even plan a few meals around local produce! Such fun!   Try not to stress too much, but be aware. As far as I know, terrorist activities have always been something to be aware of while in Paris. Even way back in the early 90s they had public trashcans made with special openings and lids, this was to prevent explosives from being placed into them. And as you said, right now security is going to be ultra tight. 

I think that Rome will still be there when you are ready to visit. If you end up doing Italy as a country, also consider Florence and Milan. They both contain some hidden gems. 

I'm excited to hear all about your trip! So many people in Cafe are traveling this year, very cool! Your "fitness training to go on vacation" made me chuckle. :giggles:


----------



## rainneday

Jadeite said:


> Cordeliere, vacations are meant be stress free and relaxing and if cafe sitting is your thing then I think Paris is just the place for it.



+1 to this! ^



Jadeite said:


> Rainneday, I think u are comic relief for your kids and inducted your eldest on the ability to figure out Hermes. Lol



I definitely am the comic relief, at some point they will probably realize that they should be embarrassed...


----------



## rainneday

Cordeliere said:


> When we lived in San Diego, we had planned to take a trip to this location on the baja coast of Mexico were the whales go to give birth.   You could go right up next to them in small boats.  We procrastinated a few years too long and Mexico became extremely unsafe because of the drug lords.   That experience made me cognizant of the possibility of things no longer being there or no longer being safe to travel too.  I think it is very sad that I am fearful that Roman antiquities could be destroyed by terrorists before I see them.



This trip to see the whales sounds nothing short of amazing! Wow!!!

I do hope that you get to see Rome sooner rather than later, some of the parks are even more astounding than the ruins (to me anyway), found a good link for you http://www.eurocheapo.com/blog/best-parks-in-rome.html. Crossing my fingers that you are able to visit and see everything that you wish to see!


----------



## Maedi

scarf1 said:


> At one time, only Americans wore sneakers/ trainers, now you see them everywhere in Europe, particularly at main tourist sites like museums, castles, etc. however, they are usually colored( not white please).  Dark ones should be fine. Also, even Rick steves now wears jeans! Personally, because other pants are lighter weight for packing, I usually take black or navy jersey knit pants( Eileen fisher).
> I also bought a pair of abeo Mary Janes from the walking company store. Not super fashionable, but I can wear them all day and they even work for dressier situations.
> 
> Smart casual should be fine anywhere. Think layered clothes. It could be cold, warm, sunny, rainy.
> 
> Now that I know you are staying near the park- le Bon marche is a dept store that has a gourmet food hall.  Hermes sevres will be within walking distance. It is much calmer than FSH and the architecture is really interesting. Saint sulpice church is quick and easy. It also has a davinci code connection. There is always a gyspy beggar out front though. Once inside, you won't be hassled.
> 
> Oh yes does your apt have a washer ? Separate dryers are rare in apts.  sometimes you get a combo washer/dryer combo.  First it washes your clothes, then it dries them ( at a glacial pace!). Be forewarned!
> 
> A few other tips: get the museum pass. Buy a carnet of 10 metro tickets. They also work on RER.
> 
> Musee orsay: the French impressionist art is on the top floor. Take elevator or escalator to top and work your way down. Only the impressionist section will be crowded. There is a nice cafe on the top level, and a restaurant with beautiful ceiling paintings on another level- it is from the original hotel adjacent when it was a train station.
> 
> Louvre- can be long lines to get in. Usually the crowded sections are near the Mona Lisa. The Napoleon rooms, Arab art, sculpture gardens are very un crowded.
> 
> Enjoy!



Tod's has attractive sport shoes that are very comfortable. Also, Adidas Stan Smith are popular everywhere. Remember froufrou wearing them in Slovenia in a cool, chic way?


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, and Cordeliere, when you and DH do plan your Italy trip, include Venice.  It is sinking gradually into the ocean (seriously) and is genuinely a threatened city. . . but it is remarkable, like no other city I've ever visited.  No cars, a wanderer's paradise, and so many iconic locales!  A must-visit.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!

Happy Easter to those that celebrate! We do not celebrate but DH and I enjoyed a rare morning off together and delicious brunch. 

Cordeliere, I fell in love with Paris on my first trip which was alone in my 20s and would agree with the sentiments that it's just a city and the usual city precautions must be taken. I spend most of my vacations in cities and have never had an issue. 

I know we've all chatted about H blankets, how about this Exceptional eye candy? I expect I would have wonderful dreams snoozing under this


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> At one time, only Americans wore sneakers/ trainers, now you see them everywhere in Europe, particularly at main tourist sites like museums, castles, etc. however, they are usually colored( not white please).  Dark ones should be fine. Also, even Rick steves now wears jeans! Personally, because other pants are lighter weight for packing, I usually take black or navy jersey knit pants( Eileen fisher).
> I also bought a pair of abeo Mary Janes from the walking company store. Not super fashionable, but I can wear them all day and they even work for dressier situations.
> 
> Smart casual should be fine anywhere. Think layered clothes. It could be cold, warm, sunny, rainy.
> 
> Now that I know you are staying near the park- le Bon marche is a dept store that has a gourmet food hall.  *Hermes sevres will be within walking distance. It is much calmer than FSH and the architecture is really interesting*. Saint sulpice church is quick and easy. It also has a davinci code connection. There is always a gyspy beggar out front though. Once inside, you won't be hassled.
> 
> Oh yes does your apt have a washer ? Separate dryers are rare in apts.  sometimes you get a combo washer/dryer combo.  First it washes your clothes, then it dries them ( at a glacial pace!). Be forewarned!
> 
> A few other tips: get the museum pass. Buy a carnet of 10 metro tickets. They also work on RER.
> 
> Musee orsay: the French impressionist art is on the top floor. Take elevator or escalator to top and work your way down. Only the impressionist section will be crowded. There is a nice cafe on the top level, and a restaurant with beautiful ceiling paintings on another level- it is from the original hotel adjacent when it was a train station.
> 
> Louvre- can be long lines to get in. Usually the crowded sections are near the Mona Lisa. The Napoleon rooms, Arab art, sculpture gardens are very un crowded.
> 
> Enjoy!



So many great tips.  Thank you.  Especially appreciate the one about the neighborhood Hermes.   The idea of FSH is intimidating.   Smaller is better.


----------



## Cordeliere

rainneday said:


> You are going to have a fabulous trip! Renting an apartment is a smart move, you can live like a local and even plan a few meals around local produce! Such fun!   Try not to stress too much, but be aware. As far as I know, terrorist activities have always been something to be aware of while in Paris. Even way back in the early 90s they had public trashcans made with special openings and lids, this was to prevent explosives from being placed into them. And as you said, right now security is going to be ultra tight.
> 
> I think that Rome will still be there when you are ready to visit. If you end up doing Italy as a country, also consider Florence and Milan. They both contain some hidden gems.
> 
> I'm excited to hear all about your trip! So many people in Cafe are traveling this year, very cool! Your "fitness training to go on vacation" made me chuckle. :giggles:



I probably sound more stressed about it than I feel.   I am not particularly worried about being a victim of terrorism, but we will avoid places that have large collections of Americans, such as big hotels or the metro.  The Brussels attack was centered at the American Airlines desk, and we are flying American Airlines.  No real way to avoid the airport.  DH and I have been pretty fearless about the places we go, like going shopping in the ghetto in Rio de Janeiro (for Carnival costume) or iffy places in Buenos Aires.  DH and I are both very tall and intimidating, which helps make us less likely targets for thugs, but would not help with terrorists.   

I am really not particularly worried about terrorism in Paris.  I am just worried that Europe is changing quite rapidly and the terrorists have openly announced Rome as a target.  The terrorists seem to be moving faster than DH and I, so I hope Rome remains unscarred until we see it.   There are places that were on our to do list a few years ago that I have crossed off like Egypt (now out of the question) or Istanbul (iffy after seeing US sailors ganged up on by groups of anti American men) or Jerusalem (iffy with the stabbing of tourists).  We have to get moving before the list gets shorter.  Got to get to Venice before it sinks.  

The tour that I liked had Rome, Venice, Milan, Florence, Lake Como, Sorrento, and the Isle of Capri.   Venice is one of those places that I imagine we will go multiple times.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> I know we've all chatted about H blankets, how about this Exceptional eye candy? I expect I would have wonderful dreams snoozing under this



That is insanely gorgeous.


----------



## Pirula

Happy Easter cafe!   We're back from Disney.  It was perfectly fantastic as always!  But we got home at 3am this morning because of horrid storm and I've been drowning in laundry since I woke up at 11:30 [emoji15].   Hubby just made the best cure though!  An Old Fashioned, in a Mickey crystal glass with my FAVORITE souvenir:  a light up ice cube!!!  Bring on the folding!!!




PS: why oh why doesn't Epcot's France Pavilion have an Hermès???  I'm just wondering.....


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Nothing goes with laundry like a bottle of Jack Daniels.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Random thought:  I always think I should go for counseling whenever I decline a bag.


----------



## Pirula

Madam Bijoux said:


> Nothing goes with laundry like a bottle of Jack Daniels.




Evan Williams in this case but Amen Sister!



Madam Bijoux said:


> Random thought:  I always think I should go for counseling whenever I decline a bag.




Hmmmm.  Well, if it makes you feel any better, the night of the Old Fashioned I fell victim to Tipsy Trigger Finger and ordered a scarf I'd been looking at for some time.  [emoji15]

Get in line for counseling!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pirula said:


> Hmmmm.  Well, if it makes you feel any better, the night of the Old Fashioned *I fell victim to Tipsy Trigger Finger* and ordered a scarf I'd been looking at for some time.  [emoji15]
> 
> Get in line for counseling!



I like the sound of the Tipsy Trigger Finger.   Sounds like she did something nice for you.   Eager to see what she got you.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  I like Tipsy Trigger Finger, too.  I know her sister well: "Late Night Impulse Purchase."  They are quite a pair.


----------



## Pirula

Cordeliere said:


> I like the sound of the Tipsy Trigger Finger.   Sounds like she did something nice for you.   Eager to see what she got you.







Mindi B said:


> LOL!  I like Tipsy Trigger Finger, too.  I know her sister well: "Late Night Impulse Purchase."  They are quite a pair.




[emoji4].  Will share soon!


----------



## gracekelly

i have know the Tipsy Trigger Finger when perfectly sober.  My version is the Sat/Sun Finger of impulse.  Fortunately, these episodes are comprised of things  that are totally returnable.  i am expecting a few today  The Easter Bunny was sitting next to me offering me chocolate if i pressed the button  How could I refuse?

Just a quick thought to all travelers:  Tod's loafers are my go-to for all trips as they are extremely comfortable with good padding.  .  I have some with the thicker soles that are perfect for cobblestone streets.  I like patent leather for many reasons, and  they are also impervious to rain and so easy to wipe off.  I never feel dressed like a tourist and they can be dressed up easily with a nice jacket.  Also perfect for any security checks with easy on/off. I think that most of the shoes suggested for women travelers scream TOURIST,  The only sneakers that i have ever worn on a trip are Superga in natural linen.  They are pretty, fashionable and don't look touristy and you can actually throw them in the washer when you get home.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Just a quick thought to all travelers:  Tod's loafers are my go-to for all trips as they are extremely comfortable with good padding.  .  I have some with the thicker soles that are perfect for cobblestone streets.  I like patent leather for many reasons, and  they are also impervious to rain and so easy to wipe off.  I never feel dressed like a tourist and they can be dressed up easily with a nice jacket.  Also perfect for any security checks with easy on/off. I think that most of the shoes suggested for women travelers scream TOURIST,  The only sneakers that i have ever worn on a trip are Superga in natural linen.  They are pretty, fashionable and don't look touristy and you can actually throw them in the washer when you get home.



Good tip.  Cobblestones are a challenge.  Must shop.  Must break-in in advance.

Edit:  It just dawned on me that my favorite loafers ever were a pair of Tods.  I wore them to death.   I guess the brain cell that info was stored in was taking a break.  Thanks for reminding me.

Edit #2:   Am I going to want to wear socks in Paris in June?  It makes a difference in the size I buy.   After 25 years in CA, I am mostly a no socks girl, but I could see how socks could be a good thing.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Good tip.  Cobblestones are a challenge.  Must shop.  Must break-in in advance.
> 
> Edit:  It just dawned on me that my favorite loafers ever were a pair of Tods.  I wore them to death.   I guess the brain cell that info was stored in was taking a break.  Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> Edit #2:   Am I going to want to wear socks in Paris in June?  It makes a difference in the size I buy.   After 25 years in CA, I am mostly a no socks girl, but I could see how socks could be a good thing.



I use the little cotton ped socklettes and you can get them at the drug store.  I don't like to wear shoes like this with a bare foot.  They don't show when you are wearing them.

Edit  whoops!  Don't like


----------



## Mindi B

I recommend socks for purposes of controlling friction and the resulting blisters.  This is based on my own experience, however, and I have tissue paper feet, so if you have, you know, normal skin on your tootsies you might not need that extra layer.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> I recommend socks for purposes of controlling friction and the resulting blisters.  This is based on my own experience, however, and I have tissue paper feet, so if you have, you know, normal skin on your tootsies you might not need that extra layer.



Totally agree and that is why i wear them.  Blisters on a trip truly suck lemons!


----------



## Pirula

Uhhh, speaking of lemons.....  Here's some:

Well, here it is!!!  Blame the bourbon.   Thank you bourbon!




Les Jardins d'Andalousie in a crazy bright orange.  I adore it!


----------



## gracekelly

Pirula said:


> Uhhh, speaking of lemons.....  Here's some:
> 
> Well, here it is!!!  Blame the bourbon.   Thank you bourbon!
> 
> View attachment 3315805
> 
> 
> Les Jardins d'Andalousie in a crazy bright orange.  I adore it!



Stunning!  I love orange scarves,  I pity the people who are afraid to wear bright colors in a scarf.  They don't know what they are missing.  One of my most worn scarves is Pani Le Shar Pawnee in orange.


----------



## scarf1

Pirula said:


> Uhhh, speaking of lemons.....  Here's some:
> 
> Well, here it is!!!  Blame the bourbon.   Thank you bourbon!
> 
> View attachment 3315805
> 
> 
> Les Jardins d'Andalousie in a crazy bright orange.  I adore it!


Beautiful on you!


----------



## Pirula

gracekelly said:


> Stunning!  I love orange scarves,  I pity the people who are afraid to wear bright colors in a scarf.  They don't know what they are missing.  One of my most worn scarves is Pani Le Shar Pawnee in orange.







scarf1 said:


> Beautiful on you!




Thank you both!  I agree about how lovely bright scarves can be.  Hermès taught me I could wear orange and I love it now.  [emoji4]


----------



## Cordeliere

The Tipsy Trigger Finger has great taste.  She deserves more respect.


----------



## Maedi

gracekelly said:


> i have know the Tipsy Trigger Finger when perfectly sober.  My version is the Sat/Sun Finger of impulse.  Fortunately, these episodes are comprised of things  that are totally returnable.  i am expecting a few today  The Easter Bunny was sitting next to me offering me chocolate if i pressed the button  How could I refuse?
> 
> Just a quick thought to all travelers:  Tod's loafers are my go-to for all trips as they are extremely comfortable with good padding.  .  I have some with the thicker soles that are perfect for cobblestone streets.  I like patent leather for many reasons, and  they are also impervious to rain and so easy to wipe off.  I never feel dressed like a tourist and they can be dressed up easily with a nice jacket.  Also perfect for any security checks with easy on/off. I think that most of the shoes suggested for women travelers scream TOURIST,  The only sneakers that i have ever worn on a trip are Superga in natural linen.  They are pretty, fashionable and don't look touristy and you can actually throw them in the washer when you get home.



I love Tod's loafers, too. Last week, I accidentally traveled for three days with only one pair of grey Superga and was fine. Icebreaker makes some cushy socks out of merino wool. They are very comfortable.


----------



## Pirula

Cordeliere said:


> The Tipsy Trigger Finger has great taste.  She deserves more respect.



  Thanks Cordeliere!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Orchid of the day:


----------



## gracekelly

Madam Bijoux said:


> Orchid of the day:



Here us mine.  This was my Valentine's gift from DH


----------



## Madam Bijoux

gracekelly said:


> Here us mine.  This was my Valentine's gift from DH



Beautiful!!


----------



## gracekelly

Madam Bijoux said:


> Beautiful!!



Really got lucky with this one!  I took this picture 2 nights ago.  More blooms have opened since it came home with us.  If you can find the right spot, they love it and look great.


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> Orchid of the day:


 
soooooo beautiful!


----------



## Croisette7

Madam Bijoux said:


> Orchid of the day:


Wonderful photo, *Madam*!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

eagle1002us said:


> soooooo beautiful!





Croisette7 said:


> Wonderful photo, *Madam*!



Thank you, Eagle1002 and Croisette7


----------



## scarf1

MB
Beautiful orchids! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

scarf1 said:


> MB
> Beautiful orchids! Thanks for sharing.



Thank you kindly, Scarf1


----------



## rainneday

Madam Bijoux said:


> Orchid of the day:





gracekelly said:


> Here us mine.  This was my Valentine's gift from DH



Beautiful!


----------



## Maedi

Love the orchids, Madame Bijoux and gracekelly.


----------



## rmr2122

Nice! Thanks for posting


----------



## Kyokei

Painfully late for this, but for those of you who were curious about the Hermes items I bought two weeks ago or so!

Here is the bracelet plus the two scarves! One is still in the box since I haven't taken it out yet.


----------



## rainneday

Kyokei said:


> Painfully late for this, but for those of you who were curious about the Hermes items I bought two weeks ago or so!
> 
> Here is the bracelet plus the two scarves! One is still in the box since I haven't taken it out yet.
> 
> View attachment 3318796
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318797
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318798



Awesome choices!  Wow, your alabaster skin with the tattoos and silver is amazingly beautiful! I believe this is the CW of Super H (I think that is the right name) that I have too. It was between this CW in Super H or the same CW in the Tapis Persans Gavroche (I went with a brighter CW for Tapis Persans). I am rambling, sorry, I had a long day  I adore this CW, I also like the CW that your chose in the bottom scarf. Thank you for posting the pictures!


----------



## Jadeite

Kyokei said:


> Painfully late for this, but for those of you who were curious about the Hermes items I bought two weeks ago or so!
> 
> Here is the bracelet plus the two scarves! One is still in the box since I haven't taken it out yet.
> 
> View attachment 3318796
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318797
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318798




Oh that scarf! Too cute. Reminds me of Batman


----------



## Jadeite

Madam Bijoux said:


> Orchid of the day:




Madam , lovely pics of the orchid. Do these grow well in your climate?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Jadeite said:


> Madam , lovely pics of the orchid. Do these grow well in your climate?


Hi, Jadeite  They do OK if the house has a the right conditions.  Every species likes different temperatures.


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Painfully late for this, but for those of you who were curious about the Hermes items I bought two weeks ago or so!
> 
> Here is the bracelet plus the two scarves! One is still in the box since I haven't taken it out yet.
> 
> View attachment 3318796
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318797
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318798




Love the bracelet.  I'm your big sister on Super H!  I love the cw you chose.


----------



## Cordeliere

jadeite said:


> oh that scarf! Too cute. Reminds me of batman



+1


----------



## scarf1

Kyokei said:


> Painfully late for this, but for those of you who were curious about the Hermes items I bought two weeks ago or so!
> 
> Here is the bracelet plus the two scarves! One is still in the box since I haven't taken it out yet.
> 
> View attachment 3318796
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318797
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318798


Thanks for stopping by! 
I love the whimsy of the bal masque. Looking forward to seeing a mod shot!


----------



## Kyokei

It's seems to be quiet in the Cafe lately... Is everyone also busy with taxes? 



rainneday said:


> Awesome choices!  Wow, your alabaster skin with the tattoos and silver is amazingly beautiful! I believe this is the CW of Super H (I think that is the right name) that I have too. It was between this CW in Super H or the same CW in the Tapis Persans Gavroche (I went with a brighter CW for Tapis Persans). I am rambling, sorry, I had a long day  I adore this CW, I also like the CW that your chose in the bottom scarf. Thank you for posting the pictures!



Thank you very much!! And I am always up for talking about H; believe me when I say I can ramble on forever. I was debating between this CW and the black and white one but worried the B/W one looked a little too much like my Original Trocadero Jazz Band when folded. Interestingly enough both scarves I bought feature masks.

Do you have a picture of your Tapis Persans? I'd love to see.



Jadeite said:


> Oh that scarf! Too cute. Reminds me of Batman





Cordeliere said:


> +1



Thank you both!!



Pirula said:


> Love the bracelet.  I'm your big sister on Super H!  I love the cw you chose.



Pirula, you are the one who tempted me to give it a closer look...! And thank you; I'm glad I chose this one!



scarf1 said:


> Thanks for stopping by!
> I love the whimsy of the bal masque. Looking forward to seeing a mod shot!



I will definitely post one! I'm saving the first wear for a special occasion. I wanted to get fun, whimsical, less serious scarves to brighten up a difficult month which is why I chose the Bal Masque and Super H.


----------



## Mindi B

I have been doing an enormous closet(s) purge, which is still ongoing.  And when I'm not actively sorting through my clothing/shoes, I am in a corner banging my head against the wall.  :shame:
Oh, the quantity of stuff.


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> I have been doing an enormous closet(s) purge, which is still ongoing.  And when I'm not actively sorting through my clothing/shoes, I am in a corner banging my head against the wall.  :shame:
> Oh, the quantity of stuff.



Oh Mindi, I completely understand. I just want to move and leave it all behind. I can handle the closet purge although I am perplexed and frustrated with resale options. Donation is the easiest route but there are some items I'd like to sell. The hardest stuff for me to sort is DD's doll and toy collections. She would like to sell certain things but donate most to the children's hospital. They are very selective with what they will take.  It's a huge undertaking. Keeps me up at night!


----------



## dharma

Kyokei said:


> It's seems to be quiet in the Cafe lately... Is everyone also busy with taxes? :



Yup. Ughhhhh. That and a huge work project this week are keeping me very busy. I can't wait until Sunday when I can sleep! I hope you are well and enjoying your beautiful new purchases!


----------



## dharma

Kyokei said:


> Painfully late for this, but for those of you who were curious about the Hermes items I bought two weeks ago or so!
> 
> Here is the bracelet plus the two scarves! One is still in the box since I haven't taken it out yet.
> 
> View attachment 3318796
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318797
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318798



I'm in love with the non H bracelet, kyokei! Is it Chrome Hearts?


----------



## dharma

And since we are on an orchid kick here in the Cafe, here's a few more. DD and I had a day off together during her spring break so we went back to the orchid show and enjoyed a great lunch spot together.


----------



## dharma

I adore this color


----------



## Mindi B

Orchids are such remarkable flowers--I can understand why people can become obsessed with growing and hybridizing them.  Beautiful!
"My" consignment store loves me, as I restock them regularly.  This is not a Good Thing.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

Well I've been equal parts busy and under the weather and haven't found much time to post. I'm all better now but this weird weather here in the NE was killing me, I can't tell if it's allergies, a cold, the flu or all 3 at once! 

I have a few projects and am summoning all my willpower to keep saving for Paris, keeping busy is helping. My boutique had a few AH-mazing temptations but alas, it's not the time! *Pocketbook*, any Paris updates so we can live vicariously through you? 

Love the orchid photos, the color of that Cattelaya is so gorgeous. I once bought a formal silk gown in that color, wore it to a wedding with rented jewels and felt like a movie star. Then I spilled champagne on it leaving a spot and haven't worn it since  I would need to hem it to get rid of the spot and then it would be just a weird dress. 

Kyokei, love seeing your purchases! It's fun seeing everyone discover new items and fall further down the H slope. Makes me glad to have the company 

Madam, have you and your bling-y friends been on any new adventures? 

I feel I should join in the closet purge, and not just because I was wracking my brain for items to sell so that I could grab something "off plan" from H  

If I may brag a little, since getting my Apple Watch I am down 16lbs!!! I am very pleased and though my weight loss is slower during busy/stressful times I'm feeling very confident I'll reach my goals by Paris next Feb, where I may purchase my first H RTW!!

Right now I'm watching the shop kitties getting along and it is so adorable! The mini guy is so in love with the big girl and she's finally starting to tolerate his affection. I'm melting

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Pirula

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've been equal parts busy and under the weather and haven't found much time to post. I'm all better now but this weird weather here in the NE was killing me, I can't tell if it's allergies, a cold, the flu or all 3 at once!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few projects and am summoning all my willpower to keep saving for Paris, keeping busy is helping. My boutique had a few AH-mazing temptations but alas, it's not the time! *Pocketbook*, any Paris updates so we can live vicariously through you?
> 
> 
> 
> Love the orchid photos, the color of that Cattelaya is so gorgeous. I once bought a formal silk gown in that color, wore it to a wedding with rented jewels and felt like a movie star. Then I spilled champagne on it leaving a spot and haven't worn it since  I would need to hem it to get rid of the spot and then it would be just a weird dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Kyokei, love seeing your purchases! It's fun seeing everyone discover new items and fall further down the H slope. Makes me glad to have the company
> 
> 
> 
> Madam, have you and your bling-y friends been on any new adventures?
> 
> 
> 
> I feel I should join in the closet purge, and not just because I was wracking my brain for items to sell so that I could grab something "off plan" from H
> 
> 
> 
> If I may brag a little, since getting my Apple Watch I am down 16lbs!!! I am very pleased and though my weight loss is slower during busy/stressful times I'm feeling very confident I'll reach my goals by Paris next Feb, where I may purchase my first H RTW!!
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm watching the shop kitties getting along and it is so adorable! The mini guy is so in love with the big girl and she's finally starting to tolerate his affection. I'm melting
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!




Wow!!!  That is awesome!   Congrats! [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## MSO13

Pirula said:


> Wow!!!  That is awesome!   Congrats! [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;



Thanks Pirula!


----------



## Mindi B

Sorry you've felt unwell, MrsO.  I've been having weird allergy/cold-like symptoms, too.  There have been high pollen counts in our area recently, and that plus the wild temperature and humidity variations are probably playing havoc with our sinuses.  Big congrats on your weight loss.  That is MAJOR!  And I can imagine the kitties lovin' on each other.  My geriatric female dog generally wants nothing to do with our younger male, but he finds her fascinating, and on those rare occasions when she will deign to play with him for a moment, I know exactly what you mean--I melt.  
I generally like animals better than most people.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Well I've been equal parts busy and under the weather and haven't found much time to post. I'm all better now but this weird weather here in the NE was killing me, I can't tell if it's allergies, a cold, the flu or all 3 at once!
> 
> I have a few projects and am summoning all my willpower to keep saving for Paris, keeping busy is helping. My boutique had a few AH-mazing temptations but alas, it's not the time! *Pocketbook*, any Paris updates so we can live vicariously through you?
> 
> Love the orchid photos, the color of that Cattelaya is so gorgeous. I once bought a formal silk gown in that color, wore it to a wedding with rented jewels and felt like a movie star. Then I spilled champagne on it leaving a spot and haven't worn it since  I would need to hem it to get rid of the spot and then it would be just a weird dress.
> 
> Kyokei, love seeing your purchases! It's fun seeing everyone discover new items and fall further down the H slope. Makes me glad to have the company
> 
> Madam, have you and your bling-y friends been on any new adventures?
> 
> I feel I should join in the closet purge, and not just because I was wracking my brain for items to sell so that I could grab something "off plan" from H
> 
> If I may brag a little, since getting my Apple Watch I am down 16lbs!!! I am very pleased and though my weight loss is slower during busy/stressful times I'm feeling very confident I'll reach my goals by Paris next Feb, where I may purchase my first H RTW!!
> 
> Right now I'm watching the shop kitties getting along and it is so adorable! The mini guy is so in love with the big girl and she's finally starting to tolerate his affection. I'm melting
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!



Hi, MrsOwen3!
I hope you're feeling better.
My only recent adventures have been orchestra concerts, plays and visits to our favorite store.  My next trip to New York will be a backstage tour of the Met.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Well I've been equal parts busy and under the weather and haven't found much time to post. I'm all better now but this weird weather here in the NE was killing me, I can't tell if it's allergies, a cold, the flu or all 3 at once!
> 
> I have a few projects and am summoning all my willpower to keep saving for Paris, keeping busy is helping. My boutique had a few AH-mazing temptations but alas, it's not the time! *Pocketbook*, any Paris updates so we can live vicariously through you?
> 
> Love the orchid photos, the color of that Cattelaya is so gorgeous. I once bought a formal silk gown in that color, wore it to a wedding with rented jewels and felt like a movie star. Then I spilled champagne on it leaving a spot and haven't worn it since  I would need to hem it to get rid of the spot and then it would be just a weird dress.
> 
> Kyokei, love seeing your purchases! It's fun seeing everyone discover new items and fall further down the H slope. Makes me glad to have the company
> 
> Madam, have you and your bling-y friends been on any new adventures?
> 
> I feel I should join in the closet purge, and not just because I was wracking my brain for items to sell so that I could grab something "off plan" from H
> 
> If I may brag a little, since getting my Apple Watch I am down 16lbs!!! I am very pleased and though my weight loss is slower during busy/stressful times I'm feeling very confident I'll reach my goals by Paris next Feb, where I may purchase my first H RTW!!
> 
> Right now I'm watching the shop kitties getting along and it is so adorable! The mini guy is so in love with the big girl and she's finally starting to tolerate his affection. I'm melting
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!




Congrats Mrs Owen.  This is a really lame question.  Does the apple watch help count your steps or what?


----------



## Cordeliere

I have been madly reading guide books about Paris.   I found a 165 page thread on Trip Advisor about what do you wish you had known before going to Paris.  I am on about page 80.   Lots of people on that thread talked about being approached by scammers and pickpockets.  The blow by blow detail they give has made me ponder what bag to take. Originally planning to take my Kelly but also considering a non H tote that zips.    The pickpocket tales have had the effect of making me appreciate the closures on Kellys and Birkins more.  Also the cross body possibilities of the Kelly strap.  I am not particularly worried about the pickpockets as they have never bothered us in any other international city that was supposed to have them.   It just made me wonder if the existence Paris pickpockets had any role in influencing in the design.

Also as I read about Parisians wearing neutrals so much, I am perplexed at Hermes way with color.  Do Parisian women wear colorful scarves?   I am guessing they are not the ones buying bags in colors like bamboo.  

On a different topic, I got a grail--A Beloved India shawl in the color way I wanted.  Pirula--I think it is the same one you have.  I think DH was more excited than I am.  He picks up our mail and packages (we get our mail at UPS store instead of home) and every day after I won the auction, he kept thinking every package that came in would be it.  He could hardly wait for me to open it when it came.  We noticed it has the same color scheme as our TV room.  He wants me to get another one so we could hang one on the wall and I could have another one to wear.


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> Congrats Mrs Owen.  This is a really lame question.  Does the apple watch help count your steps or what?




Not a lame question at all! 

yes, the watch tracks activity, steps, heart rate, workouts and with a few apps weight and food intake or in my case carbs since I feel best on a pretty low carb diet. It gives me regular feedback to move and get more activity and to track things like water and food. I'm working hard at my weight loss plan but because the H watch was a rather expensive gadget purchased on a whim and it sits on my wrist all day long I find it very motivating.


----------



## Pirula

Cordeliere said:


> I have been madly reading guide books about Paris.   I found a 165 page thread on Trip Advisor about what do you wish you had known before going to Paris.  I am on about page 80.   Lots of people on that thread talked about being approached by scammers and pickpockets.  The blow by blow detail they give has made me ponder what bag to take. Originally planning to take my Kelly but also considering a non H tote that zips.    The pickpocket tales have had the effect of making me appreciate the closures on Kellys and Birkins more.  Also the cross body possibilities of the Kelly strap.  I am not particularly worried about the pickpockets as they have never bothered us in any other international city that was supposed to have them.   It just made me wonder if the existence Paris pickpockets had any role in influencing in the design.
> 
> Also as I read about Parisians wearing neutrals so much, I am perplexed at Hermes way with color.  Do Parisian women wear colorful scarves?   I am guessing they are not the ones buying bags in colors like bamboo.
> 
> On a different topic, I got a grail--A Beloved India shawl in the color way I wanted.  Pirula--I think it is the same one you have.  I think DH was more excited than I am.  He picks up our mail and packages (we get our mail at UPS store instead of home) and every day after I won the auction, he kept thinking every package that came in would be it.  He could hardly wait for me to open it when it came.  We noticed it has the same color scheme as our TV room.  He wants me to get another one so we could hang one on the wall and I could have another one to wear.




Congrats *Cordeliere*!   May  we see yours?  I hope it's just like mine, it's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Mindi B

Beloved India!  ELEPHANT TOES!  I have two BI CSGMs.  (:shame Love the toes.  Which color didja get?


----------



## Cordeliere

Here is a shot of BI on the couch.  I am mentally working my way up to selfies.  Not there yet.   Did you see the picture of the building that had elephant rider murals from India.  It was posted on the Year 2008 thread.  I think the murals must have been the inspiration for BI.  Except the designer of BI made the elephant and riders so jaunty. The elephant has his head thrown back and he looks like he is skipping and singing.  And who could not love those toes. 

 I have no clue how to tie it to make the parts I like show.  This is my first shawl and I am amazed at how it feels.   Living in FL, I was worried that cashmere would be too hot, but finally decided it would work on winter evenings out.  Now that I have gotten close and personal with one, I am kicking myself for some that I let get by me on evilbay in the last few months.

And Mindi--you are creating an instability in the fabric of the universe by getting rid of all those shoes.  They are flowing my way.   I got the Todds loafers gracekelly suggested and am starting to break them in.   So sturdy and practical.  But does study and practical make the heart sing?  No.   But something is in the mail that does.

My city is geriatric central.   When we go to performance events, half of the entertainment is looking at the other ladies shoes.  Let me tell you, I have never seen so many orthopedic sandals.   Mine are the only loubies I have seen in town.   But I am losing my ability to walk in them due to lack of practice.  But now these shoes will fill a hole in my closet--the edgy geriatric vibe.

Edit  I apologize that the one photo is rotated.  It is correctly oriented on my computer. Maybe cause it is a mac, it auto adjusts.


----------



## Cordeliere

This is a test.  I want to see if the photo rotation has to do with how I hold my phone.

Edit.  Well what I just learned is if the button on my iPhone is in the center, the photos are rotated sideways.  And if I put the button on the left, the photo is upside down.


----------



## Cordeliere

One more try.  With the phone button on the right.

Yeah.  Mystery solved.


----------



## Pirula

Cordeliere said:


> One more try.  With the phone button on the right.
> 
> Yeah.  Mystery solved.




It's _*GORGEOUS*_!  

Not same as mine, mine is a 90cm and gray/gold/blue.  But close!

OMG I love this.  Were I ever to get a CSGM of Beloved India, this would be the one.  Congrats, it's exquisite.

Please post it over on the Year of India thread too!  :

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/ode-to-year-of-india-2008-scarves-and-902660.html


----------



## Cordeliere

Pirula said:


> It's _*GORGEOUS*_!
> 
> Not same as mine, mine is a 90cm and gray/gold/blue.  But close!
> 
> OMG I love this.  Were I ever to get a CSGM of Beloved India, this would be the one.  Congrats, it's exquisite.
> 
> Please post it over on the Year of India thread too!




Thank you.  I had seen pictures of this color way posted years ago and saved them in my awesome folder.  I didn't think it would ever come around.  When I showed DH pictures of my scarf plan (planned acquisitions in the desired color ways) he really loved this one most of all.  I told him if it ever came around, I was going to pounce on it no matter how poor we were at the time.   Usually I give him a heads up on my spending, but I could hardly wait to get it authenticated much less wait to tell him.   Pace. Check computer. Pace. Check computer. Pace.  Authentic?  Yes. Yeah.  BIN.  Joy.


----------



## mistikat

Beloved India is a great design; I'd love to have it in the hot pink Silkypop. I do have the shawl in the pale blues/mauves; third and fourth pics in this post (not my photos, but the same design!)

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=10983856&postcount=6935


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> I have been madly reading guide books about Paris.   I found a 165 page thread on Trip Advisor about what do you wish you had known before going to Paris.  I am on about page 80.   Lots of people on that thread talked about being approached by scammers and pickpockets.  The blow by blow detail they give has made me ponder what bag to take. Originally planning to take my Kelly but also considering a non H tote that zips.    The pickpocket tales have had the effect of making me appreciate the closures on Kellys and Birkins more.  Also the cross body possibilities of the Kelly strap.  I am not particularly worried about the pickpockets as they have never bothered us in any other international city that was supposed to have them.   It just made me wonder if the existence Paris pickpockets had any role in influencing in the design.
> 
> Also as I read about Parisians wearing neutrals so much, I am perplexed at Hermes way with color.  Do Parisian women wear colorful scarves?   I am guessing they are not the ones buying bags in colors like bamboo.
> 
> On a different topic, I got a grail--A Beloved India shawl in the color way I wanted.  Pirula--I think it is the same one you have.  I think DH was more excited than I am.  He picks up our mail and packages (we get our mail at UPS store instead of home) and every day after I won the auction, he kept thinking every package that came in would be it.  He could hardly wait for me to open it when it came.  We noticed it has the same color scheme as our TV room.  He wants me to get another one so we could hang one on the wall and I could have another one to wear.



Bag snatching is another worry in cities.  3-4 kids and one snatches and then they all run in different directions so you don't know who to follow.  They love the escalator snatch too, i.e., take your bag as you are going up/down and can't follow them.  

Black is the go-to in most cities that i have traveled to and yes, the scarf is the pop of color to an otherwise drab outfit.  i have seen this on 20-80 years olds.  Would I go so far as to wear an all orange?  No, I would leave that at home.  Anything multi is usually just fine.

RE the shoes at the concert events where you live.  i think that if you see a pair of Crocs, then that is the nadir


----------



## Mindi B

Cordeliere, we are twins on this colorway!  Isn't the "Blue Dur" background awesome?
Sorry about the shoes.  I guess it's like releasing a pathogen into a water supply. . . I have released shooz into the yooniverse, and now they are scattering and infecting others.  Metaphorically speaking.
Those YSLs are great!  Are those spiders on the toes?  Love!


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> Cordeliere, we are twins on this colorway!  Isn't the "Blue Dur" background awesome?
> Sorry about the shoes.  I guess it's like releasing a pathogen into a water supply. . . I have released shooz into the yooniverse, and now they are scattering and infecting others.  Metaphorically speaking.
> Those YSLs are great!  Are those spiders on the toes?  Love!



They are indeed spiders.   And as long as the shoes that cross my path thrill me as much as these, you can release more shooz into my universe.  I will take them. 

And I do love the blue and salmon combo.  It looks like it was made to go with the rug in our TV room.   Here is a crappy picture of that room.  (Picture was taken a while back so I have no idea what orientation TPF will display).  I am still fantasizing about getting that wall hanging system and putting it opposite of where I sit on the couch and taking it down to wear on occasion.


----------



## dharma

Cordeliere said:


> They are indeed spiders.   And as long as the shoes that cross my path thrill me as much as these, you can release more shooz into my universe.  I will take them.
> 
> And I do love the blue and salmon combo.  It looks like it was made to go with the rug in our TV room.   Here is a crappy picture of that room.  (Picture was taken a while back so I have no idea what orientation TPF will display).  I am still fantasizing about getting that wall hanging system and putting it opposite of where I sit on the couch and taking it down to wear on occasion.



Beautiful beloved India, Cordeliere! Congrats! And love the shoes! Spiders!! Fantastic! I have sadly given up on most spindly heels unless I'm going black tie or cocktail. I do love that chunky heels are back and there are so many cool flats these days I don't understand the need for full on orthopedic just for comfort. (Obviously, I understand for foot and back problems)
I have the wall hanging system still in the box for a few years now. I've been trying to redo my office at home and it's the first thing I will hang when the paint is dry. Some scarves are so beautiful and the colorations are so interesting they really would make a room.
All of your pics are right side up on the ipad and iPhone, btw.


----------



## Mindi B

Now I want YSL spider flats.  Which clearly are from a previous season and will not be found in my size.
The Internetz makes me want stuff.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> Now I want YSL spider flats.  Which clearly are from a previous season and will not be found in my size.
> The Internetz makes me want stuff.



You are creating a vacuum and stuff will flow to you.


----------



## Mindi B

Cordeliere said:


> You are creating a vacuum and stuff will flow to you.



I hope it's only nice stuff!
I do sometimes feel I'm in the middle of vacuum-like suckage, but not in a good way. . . .


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> One more try.  With the phone button on the right.
> 
> Yeah.  Mystery solved.


Beautiful shawl!
I am reading on iPad, and all pictures are right side up for me.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Beautiful shawl!
> I am reading on iPad, and all pictures are right side up for me.



Thank you.


----------



## Kyokei

Hello ladies.....

I was shopping at Bergdorfs today and impulse bought a pair of shoes. It was a pair I've had my eye on for a while but at the very end I decided to get a different color.

It's a stunning color, I just have no idea how to wear it.


----------



## Kyokei

dharma said:


> I'm in love with the non H bracelet, kyokei! Is it Chrome Hearts?



Yes it is! 



MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Well I've been equal parts busy and under the weather and haven't found much time to post. I'm all better now but this weird weather here in the NE was killing me, I can't tell if it's allergies, a cold, the flu or all 3 at once!
> 
> I have a few projects and am summoning all my willpower to keep saving for Paris, keeping busy is helping. My boutique had a few AH-mazing temptations but alas, it's not the time! *Pocketbook*, any Paris updates so we can live vicariously through you?
> 
> Love the orchid photos, the color of that Cattelaya is so gorgeous. I once bought a formal silk gown in that color, wore it to a wedding with rented jewels and felt like a movie star. Then I spilled champagne on it leaving a spot and haven't worn it since  I would need to hem it to get rid of the spot and then it would be just a weird dress.
> 
> Kyokei, love seeing your purchases! It's fun seeing everyone discover new items and fall further down the H slope. Makes me glad to have the company
> 
> Madam, have you and your bling-y friends been on any new adventures?
> 
> I feel I should join in the closet purge, and not just because I was wracking my brain for items to sell so that I could grab something "off plan" from H
> 
> If I may brag a little, since getting my Apple Watch I am down 16lbs!!! I am very pleased and though my weight loss is slower during busy/stressful times I'm feeling very confident I'll reach my goals by Paris next Feb, where I may purchase my first H RTW!!
> 
> Right now I'm watching the shop kitties getting along and it is so adorable! The mini guy is so in love with the big girl and she's finally starting to tolerate his affection. I'm melting
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!



Sorry to hear that you haven&#8217;t been feeling well! Glad that it is getting better. The weather here has certainly been strange lately. You are right: H really does have a lot of items to fall in love with. I&#8217;ve decided to go ahead and get the blanket I was looking at if they still have it when I next go to H as a birthday gift to myself.



Cordeliere said:


> Here is a shot of BI on the couch.  I am mentally working my way up to selfies.  Not there yet.   Did you see the picture of the building that had elephant rider murals from India.  It was posted on the Year 2008 thread.  I think the murals must have been the inspiration for BI.  Except the designer of BI made the elephant and riders so jaunty. The elephant has his head thrown back and he looks like he is skipping and singing.  And who could not love those toes.
> 
> I have no clue how to tie it to make the parts I like show.  This is my first shawl and I am amazed at how it feels.   Living in FL, I was worried that cashmere would be too hot, but finally decided it would work on winter evenings out.  Now that I have gotten close and personal with one, I am kicking myself for some that I let get by me on evilbay in the last few months.
> 
> And Mindi--you are creating an instability in the fabric of the universe by getting rid of all those shoes.  They are flowing my way.   I got the Todds loafers gracekelly suggested and am starting to break them in.   So sturdy and practical.  But does study and practical make the heart sing?  No.   But something is in the mail that does.
> 
> My city is geriatric central.   When we go to performance events, half of the entertainment is looking at the other ladies shoes.  Let me tell you, I have never seen so many orthopedic sandals.   Mine are the only loubies I have seen in town.   But I am losing my ability to walk in them due to lack of practice.  But now these shoes will fill a hole in my closet--the edgy geriatric vibe.
> 
> Edit  I apologize that the one photo is rotated.  It is correctly oriented on my computer. Maybe cause it is a mac, it auto adjusts.



That shawl is absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Kyokei, what color are your new shooz?  I'll bet the ladies here will have lots of ideas about what to pair them with!


----------



## Kyokei

They are white and blue printed Manolos. Here they are:


----------



## Mindi B

OMG, they are spectacular!  They will work with denim, navy, royal blue, turquoise, white, off-white, and black, to start with. . . .  If you choose to match them to your top, you can also go with khaki pants or a similar neutral. . . .


----------



## scarf1

Kyokei said:


> They are white and blue printed Manolos. Here they are:
> 
> View attachment 3324498


Beautiful!


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> They are white and blue printed Manolos. Here they are:
> 
> View attachment 3324498




These are gorgeous.  [emoji173]&#65039;

And they'll be very versatile.  Any neutral and any jewel tone, for starters.


----------



## Cordeliere

I like your shoes.  The pattern reminds me of cherry blossoms.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

Our weather is cr@p today, snow, sleet and rain. I had a meeting and then went to find glasses as today was really my only possible day. I have to start not wearing my contacts quite as much. It was a terrible day for walking around but I did find two great pairs, a Givenchy aviator for sunglasses and a Celine pair for daily wear. I recently bought a pair of very "arty" big black glasses so I should be all set. I'll post pics of the actual glasses when I have them in hand. I could see glasses becoming an addiction but now that I have a black and brown pair I need to make sure I'm wearing them enough to justify having more than a few pairs. 

I was at H recently and got to see a few fabulous items, nothing that I could swing right now or for my lifestyle but the craftsmanship on a Sellier K is just magnificent. I also an extravagant Alligator clutch that begged to come home with me but alas I left it at the store to find a suitable home. Still trying to stay focused on my Podium order and then Paris. 

Kyokei, I love the shoes! I think Mindi's post covered all the possibilities and I think they'll look great with your Craie Evie and also with your Etoupe.  I hope you get your blanket for your birthday! That sounds like a wonderful birthday gift to yourself! 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Kyokei

Mindi B said:


> OMG, they are spectacular!  They will work with denim, navy, royal blue, turquoise, white, off-white, and black, to start with. . . .  If you choose to match them to your top, you can also go with khaki pants or a similar neutral. . . .



Thank you! My wardrobe is very dark in color (almost all black minus H scarves) so I was afraid they'd look too springy. But I liked them too much to pass up.



scarf1 said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks!



Pirula said:


> These are gorgeous.  [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> And they'll be very versatile.  Any neutral and any jewel tone, for starters.



Thank you! I'm hoping they don't look too out of place with a black wardrobe.



Cordeliere said:


> I like your shoes.  The pattern reminds me of cherry blossoms.



Thank you very much. That is actually why I got this pair. I really love cherry blossoms.



MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Our weather is cr@p today, snow, sleet and rain. I had a meeting and then went to find glasses as today was really my only possible day. I have to start not wearing my contacts quite as much. It was a terrible day for walking around but I did find two great pairs, a Givenchy aviator for sunglasses and a Celine pair for daily wear. I recently bought a pair of very "arty" big black glasses so I should be all set. I'll post pics of the actual glasses when I have them in hand. I could see glasses becoming an addiction but now that I have a black and brown pair I need to make sure I'm wearing them enough to justify having more than a few pairs.
> 
> I was at H recently and got to see a few fabulous items, nothing that I could swing right now or for my lifestyle but the craftsmanship on a Sellier K is just magnificent. I also an extravagant Alligator clutch that begged to come home with me but alas I left it at the store to find a suitable home. Still trying to stay focused on my Podium order and then Paris.
> 
> Kyokei, I love the shoes! I think Mindi's post covered all the possibilities and I think they'll look great with your Craie Evie and also with your Etoupe.  I hope you get your blanket for your birthday! That sounds like a wonderful birthday gift to yourself!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!



Our weather is terrible as well. Congratulations on finding your glasses! I thought of getting a second pair but my prescription is so bad my lenses have to be made in a way that makes the lenses more expensive than the frames themselves. Not sure if its worth it.

It must have been difficult to pass up the Alligator clutch! Your Podium order and Paris will be worth it, though.

And thank you! I ended up with a pair of Givenchy shoes as well, but as a whole this season has left me very unimpressed in terms of shoes and bags. Well, more money to spend at H!

I think the blanket will be a great present to myself. Id rather not get a big ticket item at the moment and save it for any other big purchase that might come my way in the future at Hermes. but rather get something fun that I dont already have anything similar to. A blanket is something I can get many years of use out of.


----------



## Kyokei

Also, Cafe... do you think it's crazy to pass up going to a brand event? I was invited to one but am thinking of passing because there are a couple of items I'm wanting to get at H and would rather limit money spent elsewhere at the moment.

Many of my other SAs must think I suddenly disappeared.


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> Thank you! My wardrobe is very dark in color (almost all black minus H scarves) so I was afraid they'd look too springy. But I liked them too much to pass up.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm hoping they don't look too out of place with a black wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much. That is actually why I got this pair. I really love cherry blossoms.
> 
> 
> 
> Our weather is terrible as well. Congratulations on finding your glasses! I thought of getting a second pair but my prescription is so bad my lenses have to be made in a way that makes the lenses more expensive than the frames themselves. Not sure if its worth it.
> 
> It must have been difficult to pass up the Alligator clutch! Your Podium order and Paris will be worth it, though.
> 
> And thank you! I ended up with a pair of Givenchy shoes as well, but as a whole this season has left me very unimpressed in terms of shoes and bags. Well, more money to spend at H!
> 
> I think the blanket will be a great present to myself. Id rather not get a big ticket item at the moment and save it for any other big purchase that might come my way in the future at Hermes. but rather get something fun that I dont already have anything similar to. A blanket is something I can get many years of use out of.



There have been very few tempting shoes for me as well. I think I may have found my happy place at H though few of their shoes tempt me. I tried to get my hands on the Rouge H Lady 70 but they didn't buy them in the US. The blanket will last you a lifetime I'm sure! 

I do think you should skip the brand event if you think you'll be tempted! If you think you want to maintain your relationship with the SAs at the other brands, you may pop in but I guess it depends how much you think you'll be buying from the other brands going forward. The last bag I looked at from Chanel couldn't come close to the sellier K I just tried on a few weeks ago. It truly was a work of art in flawless smooth leather!


----------



## eagle1002us

I have had a cough for the last month.   It is not a cold and there is no runny nose.   It's finally getting a bit better.  I heard from someone in another office that something's been going around like that.  It started when we had a 70 or higher degree day and I put fan on.  Then I put shawl (non-h).  It's really hard to be freezing and perspiring at the same time but I managed it.  A couple of days later cough came.  I had to attend an all-day meeting shortly afterwards and would have to leave the room to cough my lungs out.   Did anybody get something like this?


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> There have been very few tempting shoes for me as well. I think I may have found my happy place at H though few of their shoes tempt me. I tried to get my hands on the Rouge H Lady 70 but they didn't buy them in the US. The blanket will last you a lifetime I'm sure!
> 
> I do think you should skip the brand event if you think you'll be tempted! If you think you want to maintain your relationship with the SAs at the other brands, you may pop in but I guess it depends how much you think you'll be buying from the other brands going forward. The last bag I looked at from Chanel couldn't come close to the sellier K I just tried on a few weeks ago. It truly was a work of art in flawless smooth leather!



I'm thinking of skipping it. I feel bad for wasting SA's time when I know I'm not going to buy. I still buy shoes elsewhere since I don't like open toed shoes (on me, at least... I love them on everyone else but hate people seeing my feet ) and that seems to be what is at my H boutique this season. Maybe in the AW season I will find a shoe at H that I like. I searched everywhere for shoes the past few months but there were only two I liked. I did like a pair of Jimmy Choos as well, but realistically they were "party shoes" and I don't go out to party places enough to justify them. I'm much more of a lunch and lounge type of person. 

I have been thinking about that as well recently.... I have quite a few messages from SAs at other brands that I need to reply to. I had originally planned on buying another Chanel bag for my birthday but ever since getting into H..... I'd rather save it for future H bags. And the Chanel bags of this season haven't been that impressive to me either.... I do enjoy the ones I already have though.

I hadn't planned on getting into H in such a big way so I didn't really consider that it might affect my relationship with other brands as well. Originally I just wanted one scarf and figured that would be it. Now I am buying household goods and am excited about it..... 

It's interesting how certain brands "speak" to different people... I actually had a nice conversation about this with a lady I met at Bergdorfs the other week.


----------



## Kyokei

eagle1002us said:


> I have had a cough for the last month.   It is not a cold and there is no runny nose.   It's finally getting a bit better.  I heard from someone in another office that something's been going around like that.  It started when we had a 70 or higher degree day and I put fan on.  Then I put shawl (non-h).  It's really hard to be freezing and perspiring at the same time but I managed it.  A couple of days later cough came.  I had to attend an all-day meeting shortly afterwards and would have to leave the room to cough my lungs out.   Did anybody get something like this?



I was very intensely sick for about two days. It came on out of the blue, a cough and a fever and complete fatigue. My entire body ached. It disappeared right after, thankfully, but it seems that almost everyone I know has been sick in one way or another recently. I wonder if it has to do with the constant weather changes.


----------



## eagle1002us

Kyokei said:


> I was very intensely sick for about two days. It came on out of the blue, a cough and a fever and complete fatigue. My entire body ached. It disappeared right after, thankfully, but it seems that almost everyone I know has been sick in one way or another recently. I wonder if it has to do with the constant weather changes.


 


I'm always glad to see some degree of cold in the winter and spring b/c it implies (at least to me) that global warming hasn't completely triumphed.   


But the only time I felt somewhat ok with this cough was with the heat on full blast so I practically have a sauna going (based on the philosophy of sweating out the germ) and being dosed with aspirin.  And some hot tea.


----------



## Kyokei

eagle1002us said:


> I'm always glad to see some degree of cold in the winter and spring b/c it implies (at least to me) that global warming hasn't completely triumphed.
> 
> 
> But the only time I felt somewhat ok with this cough was with the heat on full blast so I practically have a sauna going (based on the philosophy of sweating out the germ) and being dosed with aspirin.  And some hot tea.



If you can find a nice tea with licorice root, ginger, and honey (if you like honey, that is), I recommend it for a bit of a soothing effect.

I also recommend Cold 911 by David's Tea if you have a store by you.  It's not my number one favorite tea or anything, but speaking as somewhat of a collector of loose tea flavors: it's what helps me the most when my throat is sore or I have a cough. There is something about it that always takes the edge off for me.


----------



## eagle1002us

Kyokei said:


> If you can find a nice tea with licorice root, ginger, and honey (if you like honey, that is), I recommend it for a bit of a soothing effect.
> 
> I also recommend Cold 911 by David's Tea if you have a store by you.  It's not my number one favorite tea or anything, but speaking as somewhat of a collector of loose tea flavors: it's what helps me the most when my throat is sore or I have a cough. There is something about it that always takes the edge off for me.


 
Good to know about this David's Tea!  Thank you *Kyokei*!  


A good decade ago I got some lavender tea from some tea store in California which eventually went out of business.   It had a nice, well, heavenly scent, a bit like Earl Gray on steroids.   I am looking for a pure lavender tea, preferably organic, not a blend of different flavors.  If I had a garden I'd be growing it.  Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Kyokei

eagle1002us said:


> Good to know about this David's Tea!  Thank you *Kyokei*!
> 
> 
> A good decade ago I got some lavender tea from some tea store in California which eventually went out of business.   It had a nice, well, heavenly scent, a bit like Earl Gray on steroids.   I am looking for a pure lavender tea, preferably organic, not a blend of different flavors.  If I had a garden I'd be growing it.  Any thoughts on this?



Well, most loose teas these days seem to be blends unless you get into gyokuro, houjicha, matcha, baihao yinzhen etc. But you can find blends that are very very heavy on the lavender and minimal different flavors if you are interested. Or you can get some loose lavender and make your own tisane; many people do that if you want it to be pure lavender.

I'd avoid the one from Teavana... and anything else from Teavana too.


----------



## eagle1002us

Kyokei said:


> Well, most loose teas these days seem to be blends unless you get into gyokuro, houjicha, matcha, baihao yinzhen etc. But you can find blends that are very very heavy on the lavender and minimal different flavors if you are interested. Or you can get some loose lavender and make your own tisane; many people do that if you want it to be pure lavender.
> 
> I'd avoid the one from Teavana... and anything else from Teavana too.


 


A while back there was some tea store in a mall where I almost popped for some lavender tea but the more I stared at it the more I got concerned that it could have been a blend of the weeds around the lavender plus the lavender.   Your caution is right.  


I see that there are some vendors on-line for organic teas and that the lavender is just the little dried flowers and not hay or some other contaminant.  I didn't see these sites on-line a couple of years ago.   The market for organic products is really expanding.


----------



## Kyokei

eagle1002us said:


> A while back there was some tea store in a mall where I almost popped for some lavender tea but the more I stared at it the more I got concerned that it could have been a blend of the weeds around the lavender plus the lavender.   Your caution is right.
> 
> 
> I see that there are some vendors on-line for organic teas and that the lavender is just the little dried flowers and not hay or some other contaminant.  I didn't see these sites on-line a couple of years ago.   The market for organic products is really expanding.



Yes!! That is exactly the kind you are looking for, and what you would start with by making your own tisane.

I'd definitely do some research on a tea store before buying from them. Some are known for... well, certain business practices and sales tactics. Or just cheap quality tea. As far as the more mainstream brands go, David's Tea has never disappointed me in quality, though I am a bit picky about flavors. They have a nice selection and many organic ones as well.


----------



## eagle1002us

Kyokei said:


> Yes!! That is exactly the kind you are looking for, and what you would start with by making your own tisane.
> 
> I'd definitely do some research on a tea store before buying from them. Some are known for... well, certain business practices and sales tactics. Or just cheap quality tea. As far as the mainstream brands go, David's Tea has never disappointed me in quality, though I am a bit picky about flavors. They have a nice selection and many organic ones as well.


 


Right!  The weeds get harvested along with the tea leaves!   good to know about David's Teas, thanks again Kyokei.


----------



## Kyokei

Well, ladies... I did it. I told my SA from the other brand politely that I couldn't attend the event.

I'm hoping it wasn't a bad move to give up the chance to attend but Hermes is my top luxury spending priority at the moment.


----------



## rainneday

Kyokei said:


> Do you have a picture of your Tapis Persans? I'd love to see.




Hi! I'm sorry that it took me so long to get back to you! I do have a picture of two of it somewhere on my computer. I will come back tomorrow night and upload for you! 

I hope that everyone is well! 

xx


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!

Popping in to share my newest addiction, eyeglasses 

Actually, I think I'm good with a brown tone and a black tone though I loved the guys I bought the glasses from. One of the SAs at my H recommended a few places and it was fun trying on sunnies, the glasses were a little tougher as I wanted more oversized and sunglass like eyeglass frames. My eyes already feel better wearing the glasses more. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!

They are Givenchy, Celine and Jean Philippe Joly


----------



## Kyokei

Congratulations on the new glasses!


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> Congratulations on the new glasses!



Thanks Kyokei!


----------



## katekluet

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> Popping in to share my newest addiction, eyeglasses
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I think I'm good with a brown tone and a black tone though I loved the guys I bought the glasses from. One of the SAs at my H recommended a few places and it was fun trying on sunnies, the glasses were a little tougher as I wanted more oversized and sunglass like eyeglass frames. My eyes already feel better wearing the glasses more.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> They are Givenchy, Celine and Jean Philippe Joly




Jewelry for your face! Great choices!


----------



## MSO13

katekluet said:


> Jewelry for your face! Great choices!



Thanks Kate! I'm very happy with them! Hope you're doing well


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> Popping in to share my newest addiction, eyeglasses
> 
> Actually, I think I'm good with a brown tone and a black tone though I loved the guys I bought the glasses from. One of the SAs at my H recommended a few places and it was fun trying on sunnies, the glasses were a little tougher as I wanted more oversized and sunglass like eyeglass frames. My eyes already feel better wearing the glasses more.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!
> 
> They are Givenchy, Celine and Jean Philippe Joly


 


Great set of glasses


----------



## Kyokei

Someone on the subway just now was taking obvious pictures of me.

Sorry to rant here but it is irritating...


----------



## dharma

Kyokei said:


> Someone on the subway just now was taking obvious pictures of me.
> 
> Sorry to rant here but it is irritating...



Oh no! You may end up on the H in the wild thread! 
I have to wonder about how our society has begun to think nothing of this kind of thing.  

Great glasses, MrsO!


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> Great set of glasses



Thank you Madam!


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> Someone on the subway just now was taking obvious pictures of me.
> 
> Sorry to rant here but it is irritating...





dharma said:


> Oh no! You may end up on the H in the wild thread!
> I have to wonder about how our society has begun to think nothing of this kind of thing.
> 
> Great glasses, MrsO!



I hope it's one of us posting for the Wildlife thread because otherwise that's creepy. 

As much as I find taking pictures of strangers without permission odd, I have to say I find being next to someone taking selfies in line for coffee much more disconcerting. It's worse than that feeling when someone is talking on a headset and you're not sure if they're talking to themselves. I see someone making dozens of weird faces into their phone and wonder if they're having a fit of some kind...then my next thought is "who needs to see this photo of you in the coffee line?"

Thanks about the glasses Dharma!!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> I hope it's one of us posting for the Wildlife thread because otherwise that's creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I find taking pictures of strangers without permission odd, I have to say I find being next to someone taking selfies in line for coffee much more disconcerting. It's worse than that feeling when someone is talking on a headset and you're not sure if they're talking to themselves. I see someone making dozens of weird faces into their phone and wonder if they're having a fit of some kind...then my next thought is "who needs to see this photo of you in the coffee line?"
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks about the glasses Dharma!!




I'm sorry, no the worst are selfies in public bathrooms. How is that appropriate? People have lost all sense.

But it is creepy to be photographed by a stranger like that. I'm so sorry Kyokei.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm sorry, no the worst are selfies in public bathrooms. How is that appropriate? People have lost all sense.
> 
> But it is creepy to be photographed by a stranger like that. I'm so sorry Kyokei.




Yup that's worse, I've never seen that fortunately. I'm all for documenting actual important moments but that's a weird one.


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> Popping in to share my newest addiction, eyeglasses
> 
> Actually, I think I'm good with a brown tone and a black tone though I loved the guys I bought the glasses from. One of the SAs at my H recommended a few places and it was fun trying on sunnies, the glasses were a little tougher as I wanted more oversized and sunglass like eyeglass frames. My eyes already feel better wearing the glasses more.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!
> 
> They are Givenchy, Celine and Jean Philippe Joly



Love all these, especially the aviators!!!


----------



## Kyokei

I am hoping he was just a fan of Hermes items, but I am not optimistic...


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> I am hoping he was just a fan of Hermes items, but I am not optimistic...




Be careful Kyokei!!!!!! Watch your 6!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Kyokei said:


> Someone on the subway just now was taking obvious pictures of me.
> 
> Sorry to rant here but it is irritating...



That is pretty creepy, but the subway is kind of known for strange things happening.  Let's hope that it is for a fashion blog and you were being admired


----------



## gracekelly

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> Popping in to share my newest addiction, eyeglasses
> 
> Actually, I think I'm good with a brown tone and a black tone though I loved the guys I bought the glasses from. One of the SAs at my H recommended a few places and it was fun trying on sunnies, the glasses were a little tougher as I wanted more oversized and sunglass like eyeglass frames. My eyes already feel better wearing the glasses more.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!
> 
> They are Givenchy, Celine and Jean Philippe Joly



Nice selection!  Did you look at Oliver Peeples?


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> Love all these, especially the aviators!!!



Thanks EB! 



gracekelly said:


> Nice selection!  Did you look at Oliver Peeples?




Yes I tried a few but they felt more classic and I was going for more quirky. They were beautifully made though!


----------



## dotty8

Mindi B said:


> Oh, and Cordeliere, when you and DH do plan your Italy trip, include Venice.  It is sinking gradually into the ocean (seriously) and is genuinely a threatened city. . . but it is remarkable, like no other city I've ever visited.  No cars, a wanderer's paradise, and so many iconic locales!  A must-visit.



I agree, I love Venice


----------



## rainneday

Kyokei said:


> I am hoping he was just a fan of Hermes items, but I am not optimistic...



Hey! I am popping on to drop off that picture  I'm truly sorry that I haven't been around to catch up. DH has been working non-stop (weekends, everything) and I have had my hands very full! I didn't want to leave you hanging any longer, so here it is! I hope that next week will be slower and I will have some time to catch up with everyone! xoxo


----------



## rainneday

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> Popping in to share my newest addiction, eyeglasses
> 
> Actually, I think I'm good with a brown tone and a black tone though I loved the guys I bought the glasses from. One of the SAs at my H recommended a few places and it was fun trying on sunnies, the glasses were a little tougher as I wanted more oversized and sunglass like eyeglass frames. My eyes already feel better wearing the glasses more.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!
> 
> They are Givenchy, Celine and Jean Philippe Joly



These are very cool, I really like the slate colored pair!  

Have you chosen a favorite yet?


----------



## MSO13

rainneday said:


> These are very cool, I really like the slate colored pair!
> 
> Have you chosen a favorite yet?




Thank you! 
I'm enjoying both but the black big frames get the most compliments. I love the  sunglasses the most though, very happy with my choices.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> That is pretty creepy, but the subway is kind of known for strange things happening.  Let's hope that it is for a fashion blog and you were being admired


 


Maybe it was a Bill Cunningham wanna-be from the NY Times?


----------



## Kyokei

rainneday said:


> Hey! I am popping on to drop off that picture  I'm truly sorry that I haven't been around to catch up. DH has been working non-stop (weekends, everything) and I have had my hands very full! I didn't want to leave you hanging any longer, so here it is! I hope that next week will be slower and I will have some time to catch up with everyone! xoxo




That is so beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Kyokei

Hello everyone!!! Guess what? I finally got those results back from that professional certification exam I took two and a half months ago and thought I failed.

Well... I passed!!! I am so happy and can now continue on.


----------



## Mindi B

Kyokei, congratulations!  You must be so thrilled and relieved!  Well-done, you--here's a happy dance in your honor!


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Hello everyone!!! Guess what? I finally got those results back from that professional certification exam I took two and a half months ago and thought I failed.
> 
> Well... I passed!!! I am so happy and can now continue on.




Congratulations!!!!! See?!? I think I was convinced after every single test I took in my life- and there were many- that I failed. And I never did. You always remember the questions that you thought the longest about and not the ones that you breezed through. It's human nature. How are you going to celebrate?


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Hello everyone!!! Guess what? I finally got those results back from that professional certification exam I took two and a half months ago and thought I failed.
> 
> Well... I passed!!! I am so happy and can now continue on.




OMG BRAVA!  &#127870;

So now what?!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Kyokei

Mindi B said:


> Kyokei, congratulations!  You must be so thrilled and relieved!  Well-done, you--here's a happy dance in your honor!



Thank you, Mindi! I feel very relieved!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations!!!!! See?!? I think I was convinced after every single test I took in my life- and there were many- that I failed. And I never did. You always remember the questions that you thought the longest about and not the ones that you breezed through. It's human nature. How are you going to celebrate?



Thank you so much, Pocketbook Pup! I was just thinking about you the other day by the way; I haven't seen you on much and was hoping you were doing well.

I'm going to celebrate with a bottle of champagne this weekend! I also am going to Hermes soon to pick up my birthday gift to myself and might get a little something extra? 



Pirula said:


> OMG BRAVA!  &#127870;
> 
> So now what?!
> 
> Congratulations!!!!



Thank you!!! Now.... onto the next level up, starting in September.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Thank you, Mindi! I feel very relieved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, Pocketbook Pup! I was just thinking about you the other day by the way; I haven't seen you on much and was hoping you were doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to celebrate with a bottle of champagne this weekend! I also am going to Hermes soon to pick up my birthday gift to myself and might get a little something extra?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! Now.... onto the next level up, starting in September.




Oh how sweet of you. I feel badly because I can't keep up with this thread and make meaningful comments. And everyone here is so wonderful that I don't feel I do the cafe justice. But I pop in the every now and then randomly.

You are one driven lady. Enjoy your champagne and whatever other treats you find.


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Thank you, Mindi! I feel very relieved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, Pocketbook Pup! I was just thinking about you the other day by the way; I haven't seen you on much and was hoping you were doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to celebrate with a bottle of champagne this weekend! I also am going to Hermes soon to pick up my birthday gift to myself and might get a little something extra?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! Now.... onto the next level up, starting in September.




Excellent!  Onward and upwards!!!!

And yes, absolutely a little something extra at Hermès, bien sur!


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh how sweet of you. I feel badly because I can't keep up with this thread and make meaningful comments. And everyone here is so wonderful that I don't feel I do the cafe justice. But I pop in the every now and then randomly.
> 
> You are one driven lady. Enjoy your champagne and whatever other treats you find.



You do the cafe more than justice; you are wonderful as well. I always enjoy your posts around here. 



Pirula said:


> Excellent!  Onward and upwards!!!!
> 
> And yes, absolutely a little something extra at Hermès, bien sur!



Yes! I'm at the highest level my program offers now, the one that less than 10% of people who start pass.... hopefully I am one of those. The only higher level after that is through a different program, and only slightly over 300 people in the world have ever passed so not even sure if I will attempt that one.... Maybe, because I want the extra letters after my name. 

I've decided on the blanket for my birthday (provided it is still there; I hope!) and am still thinking of what else to pick up. There are a lot of possibilities. There is a necklace I like but I have other necklaces that are hardly ever worn now because of my scarf obsession... I could get another scarf as a small treat, or my first twilly.

I've been very into their home goods lately and was also considering a tea cup set. I drink a lot of tea so that would be put to good use.


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> You do the cafe more than justice; you are wonderful as well. I always enjoy your posts around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I'm at the highest level my program offers now, the one that less than 10% of people who start pass.... hopefully I am one of those. The only higher level after that is through a different program, and only slightly over 300 people in the world have ever passed so not even sure if I will attempt that one.... Maybe, because I want the extra letters after my name.
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided on the blanket for my birthday (provided it is still there; I hope!) and am still thinking of what else to pick up. There are a lot of possibilities. There is a necklace I like but I have other necklaces that are hardly ever worn now because of my scarf obsession... I could get another scarf as a small treat, or my first twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been very into their home goods lately and was also considering a tea cup set. I drink a lot of tea so that would be put to good use.




Absolutely go for it.  Don't limit yourself.  You've got nothing to lose other than fees.  I say go.  For.  It.

I've started wearing my necklaces again with my scarves.  It's quite lovely and not at all "too much."  So my advice is to experiment.

Congrats again dear Kyokei, I am proud of you.


----------



## scarf1

Kyokei said:


> Hello everyone!!! Guess what? I finally got those results back from that professional certification exam I took two and a half months ago and thought I failed.
> 
> Well... I passed!!! I am so happy and can now continue on.


Kyokei- congrats! That is absolutely wonderful!!! So happy for you!


----------



## etoile de mer

Kyokei said:


> Hello everyone!!! Guess what? I finally got those results back from that professional certification exam I took two and a half months ago and thought I failed.
> 
> Well... I passed!!! I am so happy and can now continue on.



*Kyokei*, sending congratulations!


----------



## etoile de mer

scarf1 said:


> Kyokei- congrats! That is absolutely wonderful!!! So happy for you!



*scarf1*, I keep meaning to say your Under the Waves mousseline looks so beautiful in your avatar photo! The way you've arranged it, it looks so organic, and almost animated, like a fish! Am I making any sense?


----------



## scarf1

etoile de mer said:


> *scarf1*, I keep meaning to say your Under the Waves mousseline looks so beautiful in your avatar photo! The way you've arranged it, it looks so organic, and almost animated, like a fish! Am I making any sense?


Thank you! With your avatar name, have you bought a UTW scarf yet?


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> Hello everyone!!! Guess what? I finally got those results back from that professional certification exam I took two and a half months ago and thought I failed.
> 
> Well... I passed!!! I am so happy and can now continue on.




Congratulations Kyokei!!!!!!!
wonderful news, so happy you'll be able to continue to the next step! 

Your SA can order you the blanket if it's sold but I like the idea of jewelry too, maybe a necklace you can add to after you pass the next level?


----------



## etoile de mer

scarf1 said:


> Thank you! With your avatar name, have you bought a UTW scarf yet?



Not yet, as I haven't been to my store to see spring offerings! I'd love one, but I'm not sure if any of the colorways will work for me!  Will need to try on to decide.


----------



## katekluet

Kyokei said:


> Hello everyone!!! Guess what? I finally got those results back from that professional certification exam I took two and a half months ago and thought I failed.
> 
> Well... I passed!!! I am so happy and can now continue on.


Kyokei, sincere congratulations! Your hard work has paid off and you deserve to celebrate !!


----------



## Kyokei

Pirula said:


> Absolutely go for it.  Don't limit yourself.  You've got nothing to lose other than fees.  I say go.  For.  It.
> 
> I've started wearing my necklaces again with my scarves.  It's quite lovely and not at all "too much."  So my advice is to experiment.
> 
> Congrats again dear Kyokei, I am proud of you.



I need to start wearing necklaces again! My SA showed me one I was interested in a few visits ago but I ultimately passed since I rarely wear the ones I do own anymore... The scarves have taken over. 



scarf1 said:


> Kyokei- congrats! That is absolutely wonderful!!! So happy for you!



Thank you very much!



etoile de mer said:


> *Kyokei*, sending congratulations!



Thank you!!!



MrsOwen3 said:


> Congratulations Kyokei!!!!!!!
> wonderful news, so happy you'll be able to continue to the next step!
> 
> Your SA can order you the blanket if it's sold but I like the idea of jewelry too, maybe a necklace you can add to after you pass the next level?



Thanks, MrsO!! 
I'm definitely getting the blanket for my birthday this visit. The necklace/scarf/etc will be a little something extra for passing!

H has necklaces you can add to? 



katekluet said:


> Kyokei, sincere congratulations! Your hard work has paid off and you deserve to celebrate !!



Thank you so much, katekluet!!


----------



## Cordeliere

Kyokei  

So happy for you.   

Dying to see the blanket you have picked out.  

And tell us, what kind of champagne does an accomplished sommelier celebrate with?


----------



## Kyokei

Cordeliere said:


> Kyokei
> 
> So happy for you.
> 
> Dying to see the blanket you have picked out.
> 
> And tell us, what kind of champagne does an accomplished sommelier celebrate with?



I will definitely take pictures as soon as I bring it home!

I'm partial to Dom Perignon myself (it's my ultimate favorite) but already have a bottle of that on reserve for my birthday, and then some Billecart-Salmon... I love Bollinger as well so maybe that!

Opting for Veuve for mother's day since I'm treating my mom and it's the only champagne she really likes.

Though my favorite to celebrate on a budget with is Duc de Romet. Great value champagne for its price point. It's a good option for when H is calling.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> I need to start wearing necklaces again! My SA showed me one I was interested in a few visits ago but I ultimately passed since I rarely wear the ones I do own anymore... The scarves have taken over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, MrsO!!
> 
> I'm definitely getting the blanket for my birthday this visit. The necklace/scarf/etc will be a little something extra for passing!
> 
> 
> 
> H has necklaces you can add to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, katekluet!!




Kyokei, when I first got into wearing scarves I thought like you that I shouldn't wear necklaces with them. It seemed too much. I have since learned the folly of my ways. Necklaces can work with and enhance your scarves. MyH, Mai tai and lanit are wonderful examples of how to wear jewelry and scarves together tastefully. You will see for that some scarf ties you will want a shorter necklace to just peak through and for some you will want a longer necklace. And the slippery slope this continues....


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> I will definitely take pictures as soon as I bring it home!
> 
> I'm partial to Dom Perignon myself (it's my ultimate favorite) but already have a bottle of that on reserve for my birthday, and then some Billecart-Salmon... I love Bollinger as well so maybe that!
> 
> Opting for Veuve for mother's day since I'm treating my mom and it's the only champagne she really likes.
> 
> Though my favorite to celebrate on a budget with is Duc de Romet. Great value champagne for its price point. It's a good option for when H is calling.




Ooohh bubbles!!
Kyokei congratulations on all of your hard work!! What an amazing accomplishment. 
Enjoy H and your mom 
Cheers!


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kyokei, when I first got into wearing scarves I thought like you that I shouldn't wear necklaces with them. It seemed too much. I have since learned the folly of my ways. Necklaces can work with and enhance your scarves. MyH, Mai tai and lanit are wonderful examples of how to wear jewelry and scarves together tastefully. You will see for that some scarf ties you will want a shorter necklace to just peak through and for some you will want a longer necklace. And the slippery slope this continues....



Thank you for this, Pocketbook Pup. I know Mai tai has a site but do the others at all? I have a lot of necklaces that aren't being worn that I miss. I just worry about it being too busy. I'd love to see ways to incorporate both.



Freckles1 said:


> Ooohh bubbles!!
> Kyokei congratulations on all of your hard work!! What an amazing accomplishment.
> Enjoy H and your mom
> Cheers!



Thank you, Freckles!!


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Thank you for this, Pocketbook Pup. I know Mai tai has a site but do the others at all? I have a lot of necklaces that aren't being worn that I miss. I just worry about it being too busy. I'd love to see ways to incorporate both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Freckles!!




MyH has her scarf showcase thread. Lanit posts a lot on scarf of the day and I find her posts inspiring. I have always thought it would be a good topic for a thread but it's so hard to keep up with so many threads. Perhaps we can convince MyH to do s tutorial on necklaces and scarves similar to the tutorial she did on wearing 140 cm scarves.


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> I need to start wearing necklaces again! My SA showed me one I was interested in a few visits ago but I ultimately passed since I rarely wear the ones I do own anymore... The scarves have taken over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, MrsO!!
> 
> I'm definitely getting the blanket for my birthday this visit. The necklace/scarf/etc will be a little something extra for passing!
> 
> 
> 
> H has necklaces you can add to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, katekluet!!




I don't think H has necklaces to add on to, I was just thinking that might be a nice way to commemorate your accomplishments! Excited to see what you get though and enjoy celebrating with your mom!


----------



## MSO13

Morning Cafe!

in true Apple/H nerd fashion I got up super early and stalked H.com to order my new watch bands for my Apple Watch. At 6:30am they took the "coming soon" text off the page and at 7:59am the "purchase" button appeared. I got black and white simple tours and a fauve Barenia double tour. I also got a Craie/Rose Gold Rivale since the word is out these are being discontinued. I have the same combo in a CDC but these are good for stacking. I blame the early hour for impulse shopping. 

Hope everyone has a lovely day!


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> I don't think H has necklaces to add on to, I was just thinking that might be a nice way to commemorate your accomplishments! Excited to see what you get though and enjoy celebrating with your mom!




Thanks! Mother's Day is not for a while but it should be nice.

I will have to give the jewelry another look!


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning Cafe!
> 
> in true Apple/H nerd fashion I got up super early and stalked H.com to order my new watch bands for my Apple Watch. At 6:30am they took the "coming soon" text off the page and at 7:59am the "purchase" button appeared. I got black and white simple tours and a fauve Barenia double tour. I also got a Craie/Rose Gold Rivale since the word is out these are being discontinued. I have the same combo in a CDC but these are good for stacking. I blame the early hour for impulse shopping.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day!




Please do share when they come in! Craie and Rose gold especially sounds amazing.


----------



## dharma

Kyokei said:


> Hello everyone!!! Guess what? I finally got those results back from that professional certification exam I took two and a half months ago and thought I failed.
> 
> Well... I passed!!! I am so happy and can now continue on.



Kyokei, many many congrats!!!!!!! Take the time to enjoy your accomplishment and spoil yourself a bit!!! This is HUGE!!!!!!!! Yay for you xoxo


----------



## Freckles1

Hello cafe!!
I wanted to share my beautiful azalea bushes before they disappear too soon ;(




I am going to H tomorrow! Early Mothers Day presents await me! Haha I have quite a list!
Mrs O H is killing me on the Apple Watch! I want the 42 and it only comes with the cuff. I may have to order from Apple company itself. . They have a single tour Barernia band..... Then I will purchase a double tour from H..... Boo on not making the purchase from H. I asked my SA about having one 
shipped from Miami and he said no go. We have to be in the boutique to purchase 
It is a beautiful day here. I hope everyone has a happy Wednesday!!


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe!!
> I wanted to share my beautiful azalea bushes before they disappear too soon ;(
> View attachment 3334110
> View attachment 3334111
> 
> 
> I am going to H tomorrow! Early Mothers Day presents await me! Haha I have quite a list!
> Mrs O H is killing me on the Apple Watch! I want the 42 and it only comes with the cuff. I may have to order from Apple company itself. . They have a single tour Barernia band..... Then I will purchase a double tour from H..... Boo on not making the purchase from H. I asked my SA about having one
> shipped from Miami and he said no go. We have to be in the boutique to purchase
> It is a beautiful day here. I hope everyone has a happy Wednesday!!



Beautiful azaleas Freckles! Definitely order from Apple and then get the bands where you can. It looks like a few colors are sold out and some are restocking in a few weeks. My store was going to order my bands for me but then they told me to just order online because they wouldn't be able to transfer or guarantee stock. 

Alas, my new bands haven't shipped yet because I think the Rivale double tour I added on impulsively had a shipping delay. I'm hoping my bands will come soon, I'm itching to mix it up with the yummy H leather! 

Excited to see what you bring home from H!


----------



## scarf1

Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe!!
> I wanted to share my beautiful azalea bushes before they disappear too soon ;(
> View attachment 3334110
> View attachment 3334111
> 
> 
> I am going to H tomorrow! Early Mothers Day presents await me! Haha I have quite a list!
> Mrs O H is killing me on the Apple Watch! I want the 42 and it only comes with the cuff. I may have to order from Apple company itself. . They have a single tour Barernia band..... Then I will purchase a double tour from H..... Boo on not making the purchase from H. I asked my SA about having one
> shipped from Miami and he said no go. We have to be in the boutique to purchase
> It is a beautiful day here. I hope everyone has a happy Wednesday!!


Absolutely beautiful! Love azaleas!


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe!!
> I wanted to share my beautiful azalea bushes before they disappear too soon ;(
> View attachment 3334110
> View attachment 3334111
> 
> 
> I am going to H tomorrow! Early Mothers Day presents await me! Haha I have quite a list!
> Mrs O H is killing me on the Apple Watch! I want the 42 and it only comes with the cuff. I may have to order from Apple company itself. . They have a single tour Barernia band..... Then I will purchase a double tour from H..... Boo on not making the purchase from H. I asked my SA about having one
> shipped from Miami and he said no go. We have to be in the boutique to purchase
> It is a beautiful day here. I hope everyone has a happy Wednesday!!



I am suffering from azelea envy!  The last time I saw bushes all bloom together at the same time was at my childhood home.  I have azeleas and a bush can't even control itself to have all the flowers come out at the same time.  Congrats to your gardening skills and thanks so much for the picture!


----------



## Freckles1

Thank you ladies!
Grace, I have to give credit to the "boys" who lived in our home prior to us. They had the green thumb. I just try to maintain!! I LOVE my azalea bushes, they come and go way too fast!! 
MrsO I'm going to give up and get the size 38 watch I think... I really want the double tour band. Oh well. DH thinks I will be happier with the band choices. He's right.


----------



## Kyokei

Can I just say I had the best and most amazing day at Hermes and Bergdorfs today?!??!

I have some very very very exciting news about Hermes.... I don't want to reveal it quite yet, probably in a few months... but I am the happiest person alive....

My SA is amazing and lovely and I am truly lucky to have met them. Not even just as a SA, but as a person as well. I can't say enough amazing and wonderful things about my experiences in my home boutique. 

I ended up with a blanket for my birthday and a fine jewelery bracelet for passing the exam. I have a necklace I am thinking about too that I might go back for but couldn't really tell how it looked on me due to my outfit today (it had a bow and buttons that kind of blocked it). I will go back and try again soon.

Thank you all for listening...... I just.... wow.... I am speechless after today.


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe!!
> I wanted to share my beautiful azalea bushes before they disappear too soon ;(
> View attachment 3334110
> View attachment 3334111
> 
> 
> I am going to H tomorrow! Early Mothers Day presents await me! Haha I have quite a list!
> Mrs O H is killing me on the Apple Watch! I want the 42 and it only comes with the cuff. I may have to order from Apple company itself. . They have a single tour Barernia band..... Then I will purchase a double tour from H..... Boo on not making the purchase from H. I asked my SA about having one
> shipped from Miami and he said no go. We have to be in the boutique to purchase
> It is a beautiful day here. I hope everyone has a happy Wednesday!!



Beautiful bushes!!!!!

I wish I could get my mom something from H for Mothers Day. If I did she would probably try to go and return it persistently and I would never wish that on my lovely home boutique 

We are opposites in many ways. We are pretty close, but both very stubborn and set in our ways.

Hope you have a wonderful time at H tomorrow!


----------



## alismarr

Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe!!
> I wanted to share my beautiful azalea bushes before they disappear too soon ;(
> View attachment 3334110
> View attachment 3334111
> 
> 
> I am going to H tomorrow! Early Mothers Day presents await me! Haha I have quite a list!
> Mrs O H is killing me on the Apple Watch! I want the 42 and it only comes with the cuff. I may have to order from Apple company itself. . They have a single tour Barernia band..... Then I will purchase a double tour from H..... Boo on not making the purchase from H. I asked my SA about having one
> shipped from Miami and he said no go. We have to be in the boutique to purchase
> It is a beautiful day here. I hope everyone has a happy Wednesday!!



Lovely.


----------



## Mindi B

Kyokei, I am so thrilled that you had a wonderful H experience--you deserve it.  I hope your special news involves a bag, maybe an SO?  Whatever it is, you know we will all be delighted to share your excitement when you're ready to reveal the news!  
Tell us about your blanket!  What colors/design?


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> Can I just say I had the best and most amazing day at Hermes and Bergdorfs today?!??!
> 
> I have some very very very exciting news about Hermes.... I don't want to reveal it quite yet, probably in a few months... but I am the happiest person alive....
> 
> My SA is amazing and lovely and I am truly lucky to have met them. Not even just as a SA, but as a person as well. I can't say enough amazing and wonderful things about my experiences in my home boutique.
> 
> I ended up with a blanket for my birthday and a fine jewelery bracelet for passing the exam. I have a necklace I am thinking about too that I might go back for but couldn't really tell how it looked on me due to my outfit today (it had a bow and buttons that kind of blocked it). I will go back and try again soon.
> 
> Thank you all for listening...... I just.... wow.... I am speechless after today.



Sounds like a wonderful day and we're all excited to hear about your surprise when you're ready to share.

In the meantime, let's see that blanket and bracelet


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

We're having a gorgeous week of weather and I've got ants in my pants and I'm struggling to focus at work this week. This time is sort of a calm before the storm and I'm trying to enjoy it before my busy time kicks off soon. 

With no H purchases on the horizon now that I've scored my watch bands, I'm trying to keep my focus on saving for Paris and my upcoming Fall podium order. My new bands and Rivale won't arrive till Monday but it's something to look forward to!

Freckles, hope you have a lovely time at H. I'm going to check out the Dallas store the next time I visit for fun. I may have to make a quick trip soon to help out with a family situation but that likely won't leave time for shopping though I could use the retail therapy as a break from a minor family drama that's brewing.

Hope everyone has a lovely day, I'm going for a pedi later and blowing off the rest of the day while I can!


----------



## scarf1

Mindi B said:


> Kyokei, I am so thrilled that you had a wonderful H experience--you deserve it.  I hope your special news involves a bag, maybe an SO?  Whatever it is, you know we will all be delighted to share your excitement when you're ready to reveal the news!
> Tell us about your blanket!  What colors/design?


Yes, tell us more! And pix of course!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Kyokei said:


> Hello everyone!!! Guess what? I finally got those results back from that professional certification exam I took two and a half months ago and thought I failed.
> 
> Well... I passed!!! I am so happy and can now continue on.



Congratulations!!! I'm so glad you passed!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Kyokei said:


> Can I just say I had the best and most amazing day at Hermes and Bergdorfs today?!??!
> 
> I have some very very very exciting news about Hermes.... I don't want to reveal it quite yet, probably in a few months... but I am the happiest person alive....
> 
> My SA is amazing and lovely and I am truly lucky to have met them. Not even just as a SA, but as a person as well. I can't say enough amazing and wonderful things about my experiences in my home boutique.
> 
> I ended up with a blanket for my birthday and a fine jewelery bracelet for passing the exam. I have a necklace I am thinking about too that I might go back for but couldn't really tell how it looked on me due to my outfit today (it had a bow and buttons that kind of blocked it). I will go back and try again soon.
> 
> Thank you all for listening...... I just.... wow.... I am speechless after today.



Congrats on your H scores, too!!!


----------



## Kyokei

dharma said:


> Kyokei, many many congrats!!!!!!! Take the time to enjoy your accomplishment and spoil yourself a bit!!! This is HUGE!!!!!!!! Yay for you xoxo



Thank you so much!!! I am glad I chose the purchases I did in the end and can't wait to go back to pick out my necklace.



MrsOwen3 said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day and we're all excited to hear about your surprise when you're ready to share.
> 
> In the meantime, let's see that blanket and bracelet



I can't wait to share it with you all!! I am obsessing over here very much.



scarf1 said:


> Yes, tell us more! And pix of course!



I will!



etoupebirkin said:


> Congrats on your H scores, too!!!



Thank you so much for both of your congratulations, etoupebirkin!


Mindi B said:


> Kyokei, I am so thrilled that you had a wonderful H experience--you deserve it.  I hope your special news involves a bag, maybe an SO?  Whatever it is, you know we will all be delighted to share your excitement when you're ready to reveal the news!
> Tell us about your blanket!  What colors/design?




Thank you so much, Mindi!

I'm going to take some pictures of the new H treasures in a minute for you all


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> We're having a gorgeous week of weather and I've got ants in my pants and I'm struggling to focus at work this week. This time is sort of a calm before the storm and I'm trying to enjoy it before my busy time kicks off soon.
> 
> With no H purchases on the horizon now that I've scored my watch bands, I'm trying to keep my focus on saving for Paris and my upcoming Fall podium order. My new bands and Rivale won't arrive till Monday but it's something to look forward to!
> 
> Freckles, hope you have a lovely time at H. I'm going to check out the Dallas store the next time I visit for fun. I may have to make a quick trip soon to help out with a family situation but that likely won't leave time for shopping though I could use the retail therapy as a break from a minor family drama that's brewing.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day, I'm going for a pedi later and blowing off the rest of the day while I can!



I've been loving the weather here too as well this week! Panicking about next week's all rainy week because I have some reservations including a rooftop bar.... 

Saving for Paris is definitely worth it, especially since you have your new bands to enjoy in the meantime. I can't wait to see the bands you chose when they arrive.


----------



## dharma

Kyokei, can't wait to see! It's great that you have clicked with an SA that you love!

Freckles, gorgeous landscaping! I have a small city yard and as much as I love azaleas, I can't afford to give the space to something so fleeting, so I am very jealous!  Especially in that color!

MrsO, Yay for the watchstraps! Great way to get a lot of looks out of one piece.

Also enjoying great weather and some time off from a busy work schedule. My girls (the furry ones) are enjoying lots of attention and long walks, while the nonfurry girl (DD) is making me crazy with teen angst.

Peace!


----------



## Kyokei

dharma said:


> Kyokei, can't wait to see! It's great that you have clicked with an SA that you love!
> 
> Freckles, gorgeous landscaping! I have a small city yard and as much as I love azaleas, I can't afford to give the space to something so fleeting, so I am very jealous!  Especially in that color!
> 
> MrsO, Yay for the watchstraps! Great way to get a lot of looks out of one piece.
> 
> Also enjoying great weather and some time off from a busy work schedule. My girls (the furry ones) are enjoying lots of attention and long walks, while the nonfurry girl (DD) is making me crazy with teen angst.
> 
> Peace!




Thank you! I am very lucky to have met my SA. We have a great relationship!


----------



## Kyokei

Here are the new purchases!










I decided to go with the Labyrinthe Chevron blanket in mango! I also looked at the Avalon and liked the design but the Labyrinthe Chevron was softer so I went with that.

And the bracelet is Confettis. It looks beautiful layered with my Farandole bracelet and I love the peek of rose gold! I will take a mod shot later.


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Here are the new purchases!
> 
> View attachment 3335235
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335236
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335237
> 
> 
> I decided to go with the Labyrinthe Chevron blanket in mango! I also looked at the Avalon and liked the design but the Labyrinthe Chevron was softer so I went with that.
> 
> And the bracelet is Confettis. It looks beautiful layered with my Farandole bracelet and I love the peek of rose gold! I will take a mod shot later.




Oh I L[emoji173]&#65039;VE these!!!!   How can you not snuggle up in something Mango?!   And the bracelet is so delicately beautiful.  Totally my style.   You have such lovely taste Kyokei.

If it's not too much trouble, I'd love to see the two bracelets layered as you say; I'm very curious.

Yay!  Beautiful choices!  [emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## Kyokei

Pirula said:


> Oh I L[emoji173]&#65039;VE these!!!!   How can you not snuggle up in something Mango?!   And the bracelet is so delicately beautiful.  Totally my style.   You have such lovely taste Kyokei.
> 
> If it's not too much trouble, I'd love to see the two bracelets layered as you say; I'm very curious.
> 
> Yay!  Beautiful choices!  [emoji122]&#127995;



Thank you, Pirula!! You have incredible tastes as well and I can never forget that you inspired me to branch out into the 70 format, which is one of my favorites, and to give Minuit au Faubourg a close look. I am very happy with both of my choices and can't wait to try the necklaces next time when I am wearing something that will show them better.

I will take a shot of both of the bracelets on and layered for you tomorrow!


----------



## Cordeliere

Your blanket is so appealing.  I just want to reach in the screen and take it out of the box and see you wrapped up in it.   

And congrats about you coming special item.   Glad to hear that you are the happiest person on earth.  Look forward to seeing what is making your heart sing.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> With no H purchases on the horizon now that I've scored my watch bands, I'm trying to keep my focus on saving for Paris and *my upcoming Fall podium order*. My new bands and Rivale won't arrive till Monday but it's something to look forward to!



What will you be ordering?


----------



## Kyokei

Cordeliere said:


> Your blanket is so appealing.  I just want to reach in the screen and take it out of the box and see you wrapped up in it.
> 
> And congrats about you coming special item.   Glad to hear that you are the happiest person on earth.  Look forward to seeing what is making your heart sing.



It is so soft!!!! 
It is perfect for wrapping myself up in while I browse TPF and get work done.

Thank you very much.


----------



## eagle1002us

Kyokei said:


> Hello everyone!!! Guess what? I finally got those results back from that professional certification exam I took two and a half months ago and thought I failed.
> 
> Well... I passed!!! I am so happy and can now continue on.


 


Cool . . . and Major Congrats, *Kyokei*!


----------



## eagle1002us

Kyokei said:


> You do the cafe more than justice; you are wonderful as well. I always enjoy your posts around here.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I'm at the highest level my program offers now, the one that less than 10% of people who start pass.... hopefully I am one of those. The only higher level after that is through a different program, and only slightly over 300 people in the world have ever passed so not even sure if I will attempt that one.... Maybe, because I want the extra letters after my name.
> 
> I've decided on the blanket for my birthday (provided it is still there; I hope!) and am still thinking of what else to pick up. There are a lot of possibilities. There is a necklace I like but I have other necklaces that are hardly ever worn now because of my scarf obsession... I could get another scarf as a small treat, or my first twilly.
> 
> I've been very into their home goods lately and was also considering a tea cup set. I drink a lot of tea so that would be put to good use.




I'm bopping in the middle of this conversation so I don't know exactly how it started.  But I wanted to say that I got a pretty tea set like 15 years ago (teapot and cup & saucer, so we're talking scaled down).  Whenever I drink tea, which is usually when it's chilly, I use the set and it brings back pleasant memories.   


I imagine you must be a regular tea drinker?  The tea set might be really useful.  If there was a picture of the blanket (as an alternative) I haven't found it.


What a happy space for you to be in, *Kyokei*.


----------



## rainneday

Freckles, those bushes are stunning! Wow!

Kyokei, congrats on your accomplishment and on your new additions! Loooove the blanket! 

Thank you for the compliment on the Gavroche! I need to wear it more often.

I can't seem to catch up this week, I am  but eventually I will make some time at night...and manage to stay awake to do so!


----------



## Kyokei

eagle1002us said:


> Cool . . . and Major Congrats, *Kyokei*!



Thank you!!



eagle1002us said:


> I'm bopping in the middle of this conversation so I don't know exactly how it started.  But I wanted to say that I got a pretty tea set like 15 years ago (teapot and cup & saucer, so we're talking scaled down).  Whenever I drink tea, which is usually when it's chilly, I use the set and it brings back pleasant memories.
> 
> 
> I imagine you must be a regular tea drinker?  The tea set might be really useful.  If there was a picture of the blanket (as an alternative) I haven't found it.
> 
> 
> What a happy space for you to be in, *Kyokei*.



Thank you very much! The blanket was something I was going to get regardless of whether I got the tea set or the jewelry. In the end, I got a bracelet instead, though I will likely go back for the tea set at some point.

I have many different flavors of loose tea and usually drink a few cups per day, so I'm sure I'd get a lot of use out of it. Or at least out of a nice tea cup.



rainneday said:


> Freckles, those bushes are stunning! Wow!
> 
> Kyokei, congrats on your accomplishment and on your new additions! Loooove the blanket!
> 
> Thank you for the compliment on the Gavroche! I need to wear it more often.
> 
> I can't seem to catch up this week, I am  but eventually I will make some time at night...and manage to stay awake to do so!



Thank you so much! I'm happy everyone in this thread appreciated the blanket. My non-H acquaintances kept telling me it was crazy.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Kyokei said:


> Here are the new purchases!
> 
> View attachment 3335235
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335236
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335237
> 
> 
> I decided to go with the Labyrinthe Chevron blanket in mango! I also looked at the Avalon and liked the design but the Labyrinthe Chevron was softer so I went with that.
> 
> And the bracelet is Confettis. It looks beautiful layered with my Farandole bracelet and I love the peek of rose gold! I will take a mod shot later.



Really like the blanket,too!!!


----------



## Kyokei

etoupebirkin said:


> Really like the blanket,too!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> What will you be ordering?



I have two bags on order but prefer to keep them quiet until they're in hand. My boutique has lots of eager clients waiting for bags always. 

As I was saying with a friend the other day, you really don't know with H until it shows up. It could come in with different hardware, leather, size etc. It's part of the fun and is such an unusual shopping experience. As I'm newer to H bags, one is something fun and collectible and one is a total classic/basic! I'm hoping I have a good long wait for them as I water my money tree...

My ideal collection would include a few special pieces, a classic color in 2 sizes in B and K and some vintage beauties. Hopefully someday they'll all find me!


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> Here are the new purchases!
> 
> View attachment 3335235
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335236
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335237
> 
> 
> I decided to go with the Labyrinthe Chevron blanket in mango! I also looked at the Avalon and liked the design but the Labyrinthe Chevron was softer so I went with that.
> 
> And the bracelet is Confettis. It looks beautiful layered with my Farandole bracelet and I love the peek of rose gold! I will take a mod shot later.



Congrats again Kyokei, they're both very beautiful! I am eying the L'Arbre blanket for our new master bath/bedroom suite. I'm just hoping that it's still available whenever we finish the renovation, my DH makes decisions at sloth-like speed with much hemming and hawing. It took three years to choose tile. Now that we're designing the bathroom vanity and built in cabinets (ahem, H storage closets) , it could take 6 months to choose the door style and paint finish


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> I have two bags on order but prefer to keep them quiet until they're in hand. My boutique has lots of eager clients waiting for bags always.
> 
> As I was saying with a friend the other day, you really don't know with H until it shows up.* It could come in with different hardware, leather, size etc. It's part of the fun *and is such an unusual shopping experience. As I'm newer to H bags, one is something fun and collectible and one is a total classic/basic! I'm hoping I have a good long wait for them as I water my money tree...
> 
> My ideal collection would include a few special pieces, a classic color in 2 sizes in B and K and some vintage beauties. Hopefully someday they'll all find me!




Oh my dear, we have different ideas of fun.  I get it that you won't accept the bag if it deviates from your desires too much, but I don't consider surprises and difficulties getting what you want as anything but frustrating.  I have been pondering whether to try to get a bag from FSH when in Paris in June.   I finally decided no because they would ask me what I wanted.  My specifications would be too narrow.  One color, one leather, one size, one hardware.  I imagine telling the SA my wish list and getting the "That's it? Are you nuts?" look.   I decided I would have more fun perusing the resale shops for a vintage beauty from the 70s-80s.

What makes a piece special in your intended collection?


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> Oh my dear, we have different ideas of fun.  I get it that you won't accept the bag if it deviates from your desires too much, but I don't consider surprises and difficulties getting what you want as anything but frustrating.  I have been pondering whether to try to get a bag from FSH when in Paris in June.   I finally decided no because they would ask me what I wanted.  My specifications would be too narrow.  One color, one leather, one size, one hardware.  I imagine telling the SA my wish list and getting the "That's it? Are you nuts?" look.   I decided I would have more fun perusing the resale shops for a vintage beauty from the 70s-80s.
> 
> What makes a piece special in your intended collection?



I guess it would be an unusual size or material. I like the less popular things like Grizzly, Doblis, Chamonix/Sombrero. I think there's room in my collection for a very tiny bag and a very big bag at some point. I don't want multiples in the same sizes. 

I understand what you mean about that not sounding fun but really an order with H is all about imagination, it's so unlikely to walk in and find exactly what you're looking for so you can spend time imagining combos and wondering if your Podium request will get filled correctly or if you'll stumble across the exact right bag at the right time. I like imagining all the possibilities, that's what I think is fun. I try not to get frustrated. Lately I've found the right bags at the wrong time but I guess I hope that someday it'll be the right time and place for those pieces. 

I too have a plan for FSH and while I want very specific things, I'm open to about 3 or 4 different possibilities and will probably frighten the SA with my perfectly prioritized list. If your wish list is so specific, the resale or vintage market might be a better fit since I think you said you don't live near an H. A local boutique could order your specifics with their podium order if you have a relationship and most of the time it comes in exactly right though lately I've heard of hardware colors being mixed up or sending a different size Kelly when a larger one was requested so who knows?


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> I guess it would be an unusual size or material. I like the less popular things like Grizzly, Doblis, Chamonix/Sombrero. I think there's room in my collection for a very tiny bag and a very big bag at some point. I don't want multiples in the same sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what you mean about that not sounding fun but really an order with H is all about imagination, it's so unlikely to walk in and find exactly what you're looking for so you can spend time imagining combos and wondering if your Podium request will get filled correctly or if you'll stumble across the exact right bag at the right time. I like imagining all the possibilities, that's what I think is fun. I try not to get frustrated. Lately I've found the right bags at the wrong time but I guess I hope that someday it'll be the right time and place for those pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> I too have a plan for FSH and while I want very specific things, I'm open to about 3 or 4 different possibilities and will probably frighten the SA with my perfectly prioritized list. If your wish list is so specific, the resale or vintage market might be a better fit since I think you said you don't live near an H. A local boutique could order your specifics with their podium order if you have a relationship and most of the time it comes in exactly right though lately I've heard of hardware colors being mixed up or sending a different size Kelly when a larger one was requested so who knows?




 As frustrating as it can sometimes be I like that you just can't get exactly what you want at the moment you want it. It adds to the thrill of the chase. In this world where you can go online and order the exact color of the exact thing that you want from anywhere in the world and heck why not order 2 or 3 it seems more fun that you have to pick and choose a bit more thoughtfully at Hermes. Or wait or compromise. Or be open to other things. Some of my most loved pieces were sent to me by the Hermes gods in combinations that I probably wouldn't have chosen myself but that I love more than I expected. 

Although I agree Cordeliare that if there is only one combination that you want it's probably not worth wasting precious time in Paris at fsh trying to get it. Unless you happen to be there and the line is particularly short. Magic does sometimes happen at fsh. It's that kind of place.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> I like imagining all the possibilities, that's what I think is fun.  Lately I've found the right bags at the wrong time but I guess I hope that someday it'll be the right time and place for those pieces.



That does capture it.  Hermes motto should be "Where anything is possible but not available."  (of unless you just spent all your spare change)

Yes I am planning to go the reseller route for the one current bag I want to get the exact combo, but mainly I want vintage beauties.   And for those, I want certain bags in certain colors.   And right now, everything I want is out there available but in the wrong color.  

A multitude of navy blue bags that I want in black.  Black bags in great condition and price except that I want blue for that style.   And almost no rouge h in early vintage.  A few years ago, eBay was awash in rouge h Kellys.   Now eBay is drowning in black box Kellys.  Unbelievable numbers of black box Kellys.  I feel like I have to part the waves of black Kellys to see what else is out there. And there is the almost hopeless hunt for raisin box.   But I get what you are saying about right bag and right time.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Although I agree Cordeliare that if there is only one combination that you want it's probably not worth wasting precious time in Paris at fsh trying to get it. Unless you happen to be there and the line is particularly short. Magic does sometimes happen at fsh. It's that kind of place.




In the reference thread there are some brick and mortar stores mentioned as resellers.   I looked at Collector Square's website, but they don't have much of the really vintage vintage that I am into.  Since you go to Paris on a regular basis, are you aware of any shops that would have bags like the Piano, Dalvey, Drag, Lydie, etc.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> In the reference thread there are some brick and mortar stores mentioned as resellers.   I looked at Collector Square's website, but they don't have much of the really vintage vintage that I am into.  Since you go to Paris on a regular basis, are you aware of any shops that would have bags like the Piano, Dalvey, Drag, Lydie, etc.




Try ibis rouge on the left bank. They have a small selection but you might get lucky. It's on rue raspail near Hermes sevres. Catherine b also on the left bank has a large selection but I find the husband and wife who own it a bit unsavory. They don't have prices marked and they make them up after looking you up and down. Gabrielle geppart in the Palais royal has a nice selection of vintage bags. Also try didier ludot in the Palais royal. Good luck!


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> Congrats again Kyokei, they're both very beautiful! I am eying the L'Arbre blanket for our new master bath/bedroom suite. I'm just hoping that it's still available whenever we finish the renovation, my DH makes decisions at sloth-like speed with much hemming and hawing. It took three years to choose tile. Now that we're designing the bathroom vanity and built in cabinets (ahem, H storage closets) , it could take 6 months to choose the door style and paint finish




Thank you, MrsO! I think a L'Arbre blanket is a fantastic idea. I hope he decides quickly enough to go through with it!


----------



## Kyokei

Pirula said:


> Oh I L[emoji173]&#65039;VE these!!!!   How can you not snuggle up in something Mango?!   And the bracelet is so delicately beautiful.  Totally my style.   You have such lovely taste Kyokei.
> 
> If it's not too much trouble, I'd love to see the two bracelets layered as you say; I'm very curious.
> 
> Yay!  Beautiful choices!  [emoji122]&#127995;




Here are the two bracelets together,


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Here are the two bracelets together,
> 
> View attachment 3335834




Okay I love this!     Thank you for posting it....


----------



## MSO13

Ah, there's nothing like a surprise early delivery from H-plus my new Fed Ex guy at the office is pretty cute 

My watchbands and new Craie/RG Rivale Double Tour are here so instead of finishing my work, I had a photo shoot!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ah, there's nothing like a surprise early delivery from H-plus my new Fed Ex guy at the office is pretty cute
> 
> 
> 
> My watchbands and new Craie/RG Rivale Double Tour are here so instead of finishing my work, I had a photo shoot!




Yay! Beautiful! I like Craie quite a lot.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! Beautiful! I like Craie quite a lot.



Me too, I may or may not have a bag coming my way in this color 
who knows??


----------



## Kyokei

Pirula said:


> Okay I love this!     Thank you for posting it....




Of course!


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ah, there's nothing like a surprise early delivery from H-plus my new Fed Ex guy at the office is pretty cute
> 
> 
> 
> My watchbands and new Craie/RG Rivale Double Tour are here so instead of finishing my work, I had a photo shoot!




 Congratulations on your early surprise!! I love the Craie especially!


----------



## gracekelly

MrsOwen3 said:


> Me too, I may or may not have a bag coming my way in this color
> who knows??



Great purchases!  Rose gold is my new fave along with craie. I especially like the rose hue that Hermes is using.  Some brands are too coppery for me.   I too have been thinking about a bag in craie.  It is a beautiful color and a good alternative to white.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Try ibis rouge on the left bank. They have a small selection but you might get lucky. It's on rue raspail near Hermes sevres. Catherine b also on the left bank has a large selection but I find the husband and wife who own it a bit unsavory. They don't have prices marked and they make them up after looking you up and down. Gabrielle geppart in the Palais royal has a nice selection of vintage bags. Also try didier ludot in the Palais royal. Good luck!



Thank you so much for the suggestions.  I am excited.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ah, there's nothing like a surprise early delivery from H-plus my new Fed Ex guy at the office is pretty cute
> 
> My watchbands and new Craie/RG Rivale Double Tour are here so instead of finishing my work, I had a photo shoot!



Is that rose gold?  Sure is pretty.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Great purchases!  Rose gold is my new fave along with craie. I especially like the rose hue that Hermes is using.  Some brands are too coppery for me.   I too have been thinking about a bag in craie.  It is a beautiful color and a good alternative to white.



Are you able to carry white bags without getting them dirty?


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Are you able to carry white bags without getting them dirty?



I have a white clemence and toile 30cm Birkin that has done very well.  I can usually use a damp cloth to remove any surface dirt.  What I am looking at is an Evelyne in craie , and the fact that it has all these edges and no feet has me concerned.  I just can not make up my mind!


----------



## MSO13

gracekelly said:


> Great purchases!  Rose gold is my new fave along with craie. I especially like the rose hue that Hermes is using.  Some brands are too coppery for me.   I too have been thinking about a bag in craie.  It is a beautiful color and a good alternative to white.



I agree, I love the tone of H's rose gold. I have white Epsom in a few bracelets and now a watch band but I think the milk/vanilla tone of Craie would be easier for me to carry in a bag. My name is down for a Craie bag and the more Craie I see the more excited I am for it to arrive. 



Cordeliere said:


> Is that rose gold?  Sure is pretty.


Thank you! yes, it's rose gold. It's my second Craie/Rose Gold piece and I think they're stunning. The H rose gold looks particularly good with Swift in my opinion.


----------



## MSO13

Since Freckles shared some Spring color, I'm going to share one of the few plants in my yard that looks good. Our home was all but abandoned for 20 years before we purchased it so the yard is still more Gray Gardens than graceful as we still have to finish the inside but we have a few plants that have hung in there. This lilac is right outside our family room windows and makes the whole first floor smell delicious.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Since Freckles shared some Spring color, I'm going to share one of the few plants in my yard that looks good. Our home was all but abandoned for 20 years before we purchased it so the yard is still more Gray Gardens than graceful as we still have to finish the inside but we have a few plants that have hung in there. This lilac is right outside our family room windows and makes the whole first floor smell delicious.




[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> Since Freckles shared some Spring color, I'm going to share one of the few plants in my yard that looks good. Our home was all but abandoned for 20 years before we purchased it so the yard is still more Gray Gardens than graceful as we still have to finish the inside but we have a few plants that have hung in there. This lilac is right outside our family room windows and makes the whole first floor smell delicious.




Beautiful!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Since Freckles shared some Spring color, I'm going to share one of the few plants in my yard that looks good. Our home was all but abandoned for 20 years before we purchased it so the yard is still more Gray Gardens than graceful as we still have to finish the inside but we have a few plants that have hung in there. This lilac is right outside our family room windows and makes the whole first floor smell delicious.



Very beautiful and peaceful


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Since Freckles shared some Spring color, I'm going to share one of the few plants in my yard that looks good. Our home was all but abandoned for 20 years before we purchased it so the yard is still more Gray Gardens than graceful as we still have to finish the inside but we have a few plants that have hung in there. This lilac is right outside our family room windows and makes the whole first floor smell delicious.



Your lilacs are lovely, but it is your stone house that makes me swoon.


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ah, there's nothing like a surprise early delivery from H-plus my new Fed Ex guy at the office is pretty cute
> 
> 
> 
> My watchbands and new Craie/RG Rivale Double Tour are here so instead of finishing my work, I had a photo shoot!




MrsO how exciting! I love all of those orange boxes!  I purchased the rivale in the color lait with rose gold on Thursday!!! Yippee!!  I now know I have fabulous taste because of you!! Hehe


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Since Freckles shared some Spring color, I'm going to share one of the few plants in my yard that looks good. Our home was all but abandoned for 20 years before we purchased it so the yard is still more Gray Gardens than graceful as we still have to finish the inside but we have a few plants that have hung in there. This lilac is right outside our family room windows and makes the whole first floor smell delicious.




Lilacs!! I love lilacs! They remind me of my childhood. We have lilac bushes in our backyard now and they make me smile!
Beautiful MrsO!


----------



## EmileH

Here is what is happening in my garden this week. Many of the bulbs didn't come up this year due to the strange winter and spring we had but these white daffodils made it.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is what is happening in my garden this week. Many of the bulbs didn't come up this year due to the strange winter and spring we had but these white daffodils made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336744




I had the same thing with some bearded iris that have bloomed for 3 years with no care but nothing this year. 

these are beauties!


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> MrsO how exciting! I love all of those orange boxes!  I purchased the rivale in the color lait with rose gold on Thursday!!! Yippee!!  I now know I have fabulous taste because of you!! Hehe




yay! how was your visit to H?


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is what is happening in my garden this week. Many of the bulbs didn't come up this year due to the strange winter and spring we had but these white daffodils made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336744


Oh nice!  I love white daffodils!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is what is happening in my garden this week. Many of the bulbs didn't come up this year due to the strange winter and spring we had but these white daffodils made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336744



Spring flowers are like an "I am sorry" present from Mother Nature after inflicting winter on us.   Your flower bed is impressively meticulous.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Spring flowers are like an "I am sorry" present from Mother Nature after inflicting winter on us.   Your flower bed is impressively meticulous.




Thank you.

Spring is my favorite time of year and my life's motto- after enduring some difficult times in the very remote past that are thankfully well behind me- is that without the winter we could not truly enjoy the glory of spring.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is what is happening in my garden this week. Many of the bulbs didn't come up this year due to the strange winter and spring we had but these white daffodils made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336744




Very beautiful.


----------



## Maedi

Lovely flowers, lilacs, azaleas. My flowers are choked by high grass which is impossible to tame.
PbP, spring is my favorite season as well, a new beginning every year.


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> yay! how was your visit to H?




It was wonderful 
I dove into new territory and purchased a maxi twilly and a 70cm scarf. The leather bracelet is new for me too. I was also offered a mini Constance and a B30 and purchased both!!!  I will post photos once I receive everyone!! Haha
My SA said I better wait for Paris to purchase anything else. I think he was worried DH may have a heart attack in the boutique!!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> It was wonderful
> I dove into new territory and purchased a maxi twilly and a 70cm scarf. The leather bracelet is new for me too. I was also offered a mini Constance and a B30 and purchased both!!!  I will post photos once I receive everyone!! Haha
> My SA said I better wait for Paris to purchase anything else. I think he was worried DH may have a heart attack in the boutique!!!




Congratulations! Can't wait to see!


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> It was wonderful
> I dove into new territory and purchased a maxi twilly and a 70cm scarf. The leather bracelet is new for me too. I was also offered a mini Constance and a B30 and purchased both!!!  I will post photos once I receive everyone!! Haha
> My SA said I better wait for Paris to purchase anything else. I think he was worried DH may have a heart attack in the boutique!!!




Woohoo, amazing! Can't wait to see! Your SA sounds great and dangerous [emoji6]

I hope to check out that store sometime soon, my next trip might be too short but we'll see. 

When do you head to Paris?


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> It was wonderful
> I dove into new territory and purchased a maxi twilly and a 70cm scarf. The leather bracelet is new for me too. I was also offered a mini Constance and a B30 and purchased both!!!  I will post photos once I receive everyone!! Haha
> My SA said I better wait for Paris to purchase anything else. I think he was worried DH may have a heart attack in the boutique!!!




Wow!!!!!! Congratulations on both bags!!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations! Can't wait to see!







MrsOwen3 said:


> Woohoo, amazing! Can't wait to see! Your SA sounds great and dangerous [emoji6]
> 
> I hope to check out that store sometime soon, my next trip might be too short but we'll see.
> 
> When do you head to Paris?







Kyokei said:


> Wow!!!!!! Congratulations on both bags!!!!!




Thanks ladies!! 
I should get my goodies Tuesday.
MrsO the boutique is divine. The upstairs ( which is why they renovated - there was no upstairs ) is gorgeous. I hope you get the chance to take your time while you visit 
I was disappointed in their twilly selection. There were hardly any!! 
PbP I saw a bleu hydra Picotin!!! I may have to be your sister!!! What a beauty!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Thanks ladies!!
> I should get my goodies Tuesday.
> MrsO the boutique is divine. The upstairs ( which is why they renovated - there was no upstairs ) is gorgeous. I hope you get the chance to take your time while you visit
> I was disappointed in their twilly selection. There were hardly any!!
> PbP I saw a bleu hydra Picotin!!! I may have to be your sister!!! What a beauty!!




Oh thanks. Blue hydra is so fun for summer. The twillies are slow to arrive. The giant silks too. I'm headed to my boutique Thursday to see what's new.


----------



## Kyokei

Does anyone know when the AW silks start coming in anyway? I told my SA that I think I am done with SS silks during my last visit. A few from the AW thread seem tempting...

Last visit was my first H trip ever where I didn't walk out with a scarf or shawl.


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> Thanks ladies!!
> I should get my goodies Tuesday.
> MrsO the boutique is divine. The upstairs ( which is why they renovated - there was no upstairs ) is gorgeous. I hope you get the chance to take your time while you visit
> I was disappointed in their twilly selection. There were hardly any!!
> PbP I saw a bleu hydra Picotin!!! I may have to be your sister!!! What a beauty!!




My boutique also seems to have a small selection of twillies whenever I look. I've yet to find one I love enough to purchase.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> My boutique also seems to have a small selection of twillies whenever I look. I've yet to find one I love enough to purchase.




It was in June of last year as I recall.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It was in June of last year as I recall.




Thank you! That is perfect timing then.


----------



## scarf1

Freckles1 said:


> It was wonderful
> I dove into new territory and purchased a maxi twilly and a 70cm scarf. The leather bracelet is new for me too. I was also offered a mini Constance and a B30 and purchased both!!!  I will post photos once I receive everyone!! Haha
> My SA said I better wait for Paris to purchase anything else. I think he was worried DH may have a heart attack in the boutique!!!


Congrats! Please post pix when you can!


----------



## Freckles1

scarf1 said:


> Congrats! Please post pix when you can!




Thanks scarf!!!
Hopefully tomorrow!!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Thanks scarf!!!
> Hopefully tomorrow!!!




So exciting!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

A pleasant little surprise in the garden:


----------



## Kyokei

Madam Bijoux said:


> A pleasant little surprise in the garden:




Beautiful. And I love your ring. Thank you for always sharing your pictures on here.


----------



## Pirula

So here's my romantic little story.  This weekend, we celebrated our 18th wedding anniversary at the Inn at Little Washington, which was absolutely divine.  We had a beautiful weekend!  I also wore my very first CSGM for the first time (posted on SOTD).  But none of this is the romantic part, this is:

On our wedding day, the flowers didn't show up.  We waited and waited.  Delivery driver had overslept.  In the interim, a dear friend decided to take matters into his own hands and ran to the nearest flower shop.  He knew I love tulips.  They had three white tulips so he got them.  I decided I wanted to get married and who cares about flowers so we went on.  Friend returned in the nick of time and my father walked me down the aisle with my three white tulips.  My MOH (*thegriswolds*, btw) walked down empty handed.  Very Lizel in The Sound of Music; and looked beautiful doing it.  Flowers showed up half way through ceremony, so bouquets were carried back up the aisle after ceremony.

For the last 18 years, my darling husband always finds and gives me 3 white tulips on our anniversary.  No more, no less.  This year, he shows up all apologetic with a dozen pink.  No white tulips to be found anywhere!  Calamity!

Then, I walk into our beautiful suite at the Inn, and find this:




He's a sneaky Pete, and bless the Inn staff for being in on the secret.

[emoji179][emoji179][emoji179] Right???   I'm a lucky girl.  [emoji4]


----------



## Mindi B

How SWEET!  Love the entire story.  I guess your DH earned another year, eh, Pirula?


----------



## Freckles1

Pirula said:


> So here's my romantic little story.  This weekend, we celebrated our 18th wedding anniversary at the Inn at Little Washington, which was absolutely divine.  We had a beautiful weekend!  I also wore my very first CSGM for the first time (posted on SOTD).  But none of this is the romantic part, this is:
> 
> On our wedding day, the flowers didn't show up.  We waited and waited.  Delivery driver had overslept.  In the interim, a dear friend decided to take matters into his own hands and ran to the nearest flower shop.  He knew I love tulips.  They had three white tulips so he got them.  I decided I wanted to get married and who cares about flowers so we went on.  Friend returned in the nick of time and my father walked me down the aisle with my three white tulips.  My MOH (*thegriswolds*, btw) walked down empty handed.  Very Lizel in The Sound of Music; and looked beautiful doing it.  Flowers showed up half way through ceremony, so bouquets were carried back up the aisle after ceremony.
> 
> For the last 18 years, my darling husband always finds and gives me 3 white tulips on our anniversary.  No more, no less.  This year, he shows up all apologetic with a dozen pink.  No white tulips to be found anywhere!  Calamity!
> 
> Then, I walk into our beautiful suite at the Inn, and find this:
> 
> View attachment 3338692
> 
> 
> He's a sneaky Pete, and bless the Inn staff for being in on the secret.
> 
> [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179] Right???   I'm a lucky girl.  [emoji4]




I have completely teared up and love your DH to bits even though I've never met him Pirula!!! What a precious precious man!!
Happy anniversary!!!!


----------



## Kyokei

Pirula said:


> So here's my romantic little story.  This weekend, we celebrated our 18th wedding anniversary at the Inn at Little Washington, which was absolutely divine.  We had a beautiful weekend!  I also wore my very first CSGM for the first time (posted on SOTD).  But none of this is the romantic part, this is:
> 
> On our wedding day, the flowers didn't show up.  We waited and waited.  Delivery driver had overslept.  In the interim, a dear friend decided to take matters into his own hands and ran to the nearest flower shop.  He knew I love tulips.  They had three white tulips so he got them.  I decided I wanted to get married and who cares about flowers so we went on.  Friend returned in the nick of time and my father walked me down the aisle with my three white tulips.  My MOH (*thegriswolds*, btw) walked down empty handed.  Very Lizel in The Sound of Music; and looked beautiful doing it.  Flowers showed up half way through ceremony, so bouquets were carried back up the aisle after ceremony.
> 
> For the last 18 years, my darling husband always finds and gives me 3 white tulips on our anniversary.  No more, no less.  This year, he shows up all apologetic with a dozen pink.  No white tulips to be found anywhere!  Calamity!
> 
> Then, I walk into our beautiful suite at the Inn, and find this:
> 
> View attachment 3338692
> 
> 
> He's a sneaky Pete, and bless the Inn staff for being in on the secret.
> 
> [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179] Right???   I'm a lucky girl.  [emoji4]



How sweet of him. Happy anniversary, Pirula, and hope you have many more to come.

You are lucky, but your husband is certainly lucky too!


----------



## scarf1

Pirula said:


> So here's my romantic little story.  This weekend, we celebrated our 18th wedding anniversary at the Inn at Little Washington, which was absolutely divine.  We had a beautiful weekend!  I also wore my very first CSGM for the first time (posted on SOTD).  But none of this is the romantic part, this is:
> 
> On our wedding day, the flowers didn't show up.  We waited and waited.  Delivery driver had overslept.  In the interim, a dear friend decided to take matters into his own hands and ran to the nearest flower shop.  He knew I love tulips.  They had three white tulips so he got them.  I decided I wanted to get married and who cares about flowers so we went on.  Friend returned in the nick of time and my father walked me down the aisle with my three white tulips.  My MOH (*thegriswolds*, btw) walked down empty handed.  Very Lizel in The Sound of Music; and looked beautiful doing it.  Flowers showed up half way through ceremony, so bouquets were carried back up the aisle after ceremony.
> 
> For the last 18 years, my darling husband always finds and gives me 3 white tulips on our anniversary.  No more, no less.  This year, he shows up all apologetic with a dozen pink.  No white tulips to be found anywhere!  Calamity!
> 
> Then, I walk into our beautiful suite at the Inn, and find this:
> 
> View attachment 3338692
> 
> 
> He's a sneaky Pete, and bless the Inn staff for being in on the secret.
> 
> [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179] Right???   I'm a lucky girl.  [emoji4]


Congrats! And what a wonderful story!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pirula said:


> So here's my romantic little story.  This weekend, we celebrated our 18th wedding anniversary at the Inn at Little Washington, which was absolutely divine.  We had a beautiful weekend!  I also wore my very first CSGM for the first time (posted on SOTD).  But none of this is the romantic part, this is:
> 
> On our wedding day, the flowers didn't show up.  We waited and waited.  Delivery driver had overslept.  In the interim, a dear friend decided to take matters into his own hands and ran to the nearest flower shop.  He knew I love tulips.  They had three white tulips so he got them.  I decided I wanted to get married and who cares about flowers so we went on.  Friend returned in the nick of time and my father walked me down the aisle with my three white tulips.  My MOH (*thegriswolds*, btw) walked down empty handed.  Very Lizel in The Sound of Music; and looked beautiful doing it.  Flowers showed up half way through ceremony, so bouquets were carried back up the aisle after ceremony.
> 
> For the last 18 years, my darling husband always finds and gives me 3 white tulips on our anniversary.  No more, no less.  This year, he shows up all apologetic with a dozen pink.  No white tulips to be found anywhere!  Calamity!
> 
> Then, I walk into our beautiful suite at the Inn, and find this:
> 
> View attachment 3338692
> 
> 
> He's a sneaky Pete, and bless the Inn staff for being in on the secret.
> 
> [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179] Right???   I'm a lucky girl.  [emoji4]



Thank you for sharing this sweet story.


----------



## Pirula

Thank you everyone, I'm so happy you enjoyed it.  I am indeed a lucky girl!!!   I don't know Kyokei, I'm a handful.  But he doesn't seem to mind.  Part of my luck!  [emoji12]

And yes Mindi, [emoji23]. I'll give him another year!!!


----------



## MSO13

Pirula said:


> So here's my romantic little story.  This weekend, we celebrated our 18th wedding anniversary at the Inn at Little Washington, which was absolutely divine.  We had a beautiful weekend!  I also wore my very first CSGM for the first time (posted on SOTD).  But none of this is the romantic part, this is:
> 
> On our wedding day, the flowers didn't show up.  We waited and waited.  Delivery driver had overslept.  In the interim, a dear friend decided to take matters into his own hands and ran to the nearest flower shop.  He knew I love tulips.  They had three white tulips so he got them.  I decided I wanted to get married and who cares about flowers so we went on.  Friend returned in the nick of time and my father walked me down the aisle with my three white tulips.  My MOH (*thegriswolds*, btw) walked down empty handed.  Very Lizel in The Sound of Music; and looked beautiful doing it.  Flowers showed up half way through ceremony, so bouquets were carried back up the aisle after ceremony.
> 
> For the last 18 years, my darling husband always finds and gives me 3 white tulips on our anniversary.  No more, no less.  This year, he shows up all apologetic with a dozen pink.  No white tulips to be found anywhere!  Calamity!
> 
> Then, I walk into our beautiful suite at the Inn, and find this:
> 
> View attachment 3338692
> 
> 
> He's a sneaky Pete, and bless the Inn staff for being in on the secret.
> 
> [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179] Right???   I'm a lucky girl.  [emoji4]



That is the sweetest story, happy anniversary and thanks for telling us! 

Also, I can't believe your flowers didn't arrive in time. I'm just imagining today's bridezillas completely losing their minds if that happened. Kudos to you for staying cool and realizing it's the marriage that counts!


----------



## meridian

.


----------



## meridian

Pirula said:


> So here's my romantic little story.  This weekend, we celebrated our 18th wedding anniversary at the Inn at Little Washington, which was absolutely divine.  We had a beautiful weekend!  I also wore my very first CSGM for the first time (posted on SOTD).  But none of this is the romantic part, this is:
> 
> On our wedding day, the flowers didn't show up.  We waited and waited.  Delivery driver had overslept.  In the interim, a dear friend decided to take matters into his own hands and ran to the nearest flower shop.  He knew I love tulips.  They had three white tulips so he got them.  I decided I wanted to get married and who cares about flowers so we went on.  Friend returned in the nick of time and my father walked me down the aisle with my three white tulips.  My MOH (*thegriswolds*, btw) walked down empty handed.  Very Lizel in The Sound of Music; and looked beautiful doing it.  Flowers showed up half way through ceremony, so bouquets were carried back up the aisle after ceremony.
> 
> For the last 18 years, my darling husband always finds and gives me 3 white tulips on our anniversary.  No more, no less.  This year, he shows up all apologetic with a dozen pink.  No white tulips to be found anywhere!  Calamity!
> 
> Then, I walk into our beautiful suite at the Inn, and find this:
> 
> View attachment 3338692
> 
> 
> He's a sneaky Pete, and bless the Inn staff for being in on the secret.
> 
> [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179] Right???   I'm a lucky girl.  [emoji4]



What a beautiful story!  Your DH is a keeper.  Congrats on 18 years!


----------



## dharma

Pirula said:


> So here's my romantic little story.  This weekend, we celebrated our 18th wedding anniversary at the Inn at Little Washington, which was absolutely divine.  We had a beautiful weekend!  I also wore my very first CSGM for the first time (posted on SOTD).  But none of this is the romantic part, this is:
> 
> On our wedding day, the flowers didn't show up.  We waited and waited.  Delivery driver had overslept.  In the interim, a dear friend decided to take matters into his own hands and ran to the nearest flower shop.  He knew I love tulips.  They had three white tulips so he got them.  I decided I wanted to get married and who cares about flowers so we went on.  Friend returned in the nick of time and my father walked me down the aisle with my three white tulips.  My MOH (*thegriswolds*, btw) walked down empty handed.  Very Lizel in The Sound of Music; and looked beautiful doing it.  Flowers showed up half way through ceremony, so bouquets were carried back up the aisle after ceremony.
> 
> For the last 18 years, my darling husband always finds and gives me 3 white tulips on our anniversary.  No more, no less.  This year, he shows up all apologetic with a dozen pink.  No white tulips to be found anywhere!  Calamity!
> 
> Then, I walk into our beautiful suite at the Inn, and find this:
> 
> View attachment 3338692
> 
> 
> He's a sneaky Pete, and bless the Inn staff for being in on the secret.
> 
> [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179] Right???   I'm a lucky girl.  [emoji4]



Amazing story! You are a lucky gal! I hope you had a beautiful weekend


----------



## dharma

Madam Bijoux said:


> A pleasant little surprise in the garden:



Gorgeous, MadameB!


----------



## Pirula

MrsOwen3 said:


> That is the sweetest story, happy anniversary and thanks for telling us!
> 
> Also, I can't believe your flowers didn't arrive in time. I'm just imagining today's bridezillas completely losing their minds if that happened. Kudos to you for staying cool and realizing it's the marriage that counts!





meridian said:


> What a beautiful story!  Your DH is a keeper.  Congrats on 18 years!





dharma said:


> Amazing story! You are a lucky gal! I hope you had a beautiful weekend



Thank you all!

Strange, I could have sworn I saw a note from *texasgirliegirl *earlier this morning too, but now it's not here.  Well thanks to you too love!


----------



## katekluet

Pirula said:


> So here's my romantic little story.  This weekend, we celebrated our 18th wedding anniversary at the Inn at Little Washington, which was absolutely divine.  We had a beautiful weekend!  I also wore my very first CSGM for the first time (posted on SOTD).  But none of this is the romantic part, this is:
> 
> On our wedding day, the flowers didn't show up.  We waited and waited.  Delivery driver had overslept.  In the interim, a dear friend decided to take matters into his own hands and ran to the nearest flower shop.  He knew I love tulips.  They had three white tulips so he got them.  I decided I wanted to get married and who cares about flowers so we went on.  Friend returned in the nick of time and my father walked me down the aisle with my three white tulips.  My MOH (*thegriswolds*, btw) walked down empty handed.  Very Lizel in The Sound of Music; and looked beautiful doing it.  Flowers showed up half way through ceremony, so bouquets were carried back up the aisle after ceremony.
> 
> For the last 18 years, my darling husband always finds and gives me 3 white tulips on our anniversary.  No more, no less.  This year, he shows up all apologetic with a dozen pink.  No white tulips to be found anywhere!  Calamity!
> 
> Then, I walk into our beautiful suite at the Inn, and find this:
> 
> View attachment 3338692
> 
> 
> He's a sneaky Pete, and bless the Inn staff for being in on the secret.
> 
> [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179] Right???   I'm a lucky girl.  [emoji4]


What a lovely story! Happy anniversary!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Kyokei said:


> Beautiful. And I love your ring. Thank you for always sharing your pictures on here.


 


dharma said:


> Gorgeous, MadameB!


 


Thank you, Kyokei and Dharma


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Your lilacs are lovely, but it is your stone house that makes me swoon.


+ 1. A stone house is my dream. Also you are about 2 weeks ahead of me in the lilac department, *Mrs Owen*. I can't wait!


----------



## momasaurus

Pirula said:


> So here's my romantic little story.  This weekend, we celebrated our 18th wedding anniversary at the Inn at Little Washington, which was absolutely divine.  We had a beautiful weekend!  I also wore my very first CSGM for the first time (posted on SOTD).  But none of this is the romantic part, this is:
> 
> On our wedding day, the flowers didn't show up.  We waited and waited.  Delivery driver had overslept.  In the interim, a dear friend decided to take matters into his own hands and ran to the nearest flower shop.  He knew I love tulips.  They had three white tulips so he got them.  I decided I wanted to get married and who cares about flowers so we went on.  Friend returned in the nick of time and my father walked me down the aisle with my three white tulips.  My MOH (*thegriswolds*, btw) walked down empty handed.  Very Lizel in The Sound of Music; and looked beautiful doing it.  Flowers showed up half way through ceremony, so bouquets were carried back up the aisle after ceremony.
> 
> For the last 18 years, my darling husband always finds and gives me 3 white tulips on our anniversary.  No more, no less.  This year, he shows up all apologetic with a dozen pink.  No white tulips to be found anywhere!  Calamity!
> 
> Then, I walk into our beautiful suite at the Inn, and find this:
> 
> View attachment 3338692
> 
> 
> He's a sneaky Pete, and bless the Inn staff for being in on the secret.
> 
> [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179] Right???   I'm a lucky girl.  [emoji4]


Best story ever! You married a prince.


----------



## Pirula

katekluet said:


> What a lovely story! Happy anniversary!





momasaurus said:


> Best story ever! You married a prince.




Thank you *katekluet *and *momasaurus*!


----------



## Freckles1

Good afternoon Cafe 
I had to go outside and take some photos of my flowers. We had horrible storms last night and are supposed to get more tonight. These are my reprieve pictures. 




The Fed Ex man came this morning 


This will be my reveal


	

		
			
		

		
	
 rose gold rivale in lait


Brazil maxi twilly


70cm Savannah dance


Mini Constance in Paille/Agate with lizard H
And last but not least 


B30 Mysore color Etoupe
We leave for Paris in a month. I can't spend a dime until May 28th. DH may stroke out if I do :0
Thank you for letting me share ladies!!


----------



## dharma

Freckles1 said:


> Good afternoon Cafe
> I had to go outside and take some photos of my flowers. We had horrible storms last night and are supposed to get more tonight. These are my reprieve pictures.
> View attachment 3339414
> 
> View attachment 3339415
> 
> The Fed Ex man came this morning
> View attachment 3339417
> 
> This will be my reveal
> View attachment 3339421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose gold rivale in lait
> View attachment 3339422
> 
> Brazil maxi twilly
> View attachment 3339423
> 
> 70cm Savannah dance
> View attachment 3339424
> 
> Mini Constance in Paille/Agate with lizard H
> And last but not least
> View attachment 3339427
> 
> B30 Mysore color Etoupe
> We leave for Paris in a month. I can't spend a dime until May 28th. DH may stroke out if I do :0
> Thank you for letting me share ladies!!



Oh dear!  Freckles, I just had a stroke!!!!!! Congrats on such amazing, perfect treats!!!!!! LOL, if that was my shopping trip, I'd be banned for more than a year!  I think you can handle May 28th, haha!!!!  You just created desires in me that I didn't know I had! Wear in the best of health xo


----------



## dharma

...and the flowers are wonderful too!


----------



## scarf1

Freckles1 said:


> Good afternoon Cafe
> I had to go outside and take some photos of my flowers. We had horrible storms last night and are supposed to get more tonight. These are my reprieve pictures.
> View attachment 3339414
> 
> View attachment 3339415
> 
> The Fed Ex man came this morning
> View attachment 3339417
> 
> This will be my reveal
> View attachment 3339421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose gold rivale in lait
> View attachment 3339422
> 
> Brazil maxi twilly
> View attachment 3339423
> 
> 70cm Savannah dance
> View attachment 3339424
> 
> Mini Constance in Paille/Agate with lizard H
> And last but not least
> View attachment 3339427
> 
> B30 Mysore color Etoupe
> We leave for Paris in a month. I can't spend a dime until May 28th. DH may stroke out if I do :0
> Thank you for letting me share ladies!!


Wow! Thanks for showing everything!  I was stunned to see the B after everything else!!


----------



## Freckles1

dharma said:


> Oh dear!  Freckles, I just had a stroke!!!!!! Congrats on such amazing, perfect treats!!!!!! LOL, if that was my shopping trip, I'd be banned for more than a year!  I think you can handle May 28th, haha!!!!  You just created desires in me that I didn't know I had! Wear in the best of health xo







dharma said:


> ...and the flowers are wonderful too!




Thank you Dharma!! My flowers are still a little sparse, but on their way!! 
And I should be banned for a year!! We are lucky enough to be flying and staying for free in Paris. So I will have a little leeway to shop in the city of lights!!!!


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> Good afternoon Cafe
> I had to go outside and take some photos of my flowers. We had horrible storms last night and are supposed to get more tonight. These are my reprieve pictures.
> View attachment 3339414
> 
> View attachment 3339415
> 
> The Fed Ex man came this morning
> View attachment 3339417
> 
> This will be my reveal
> View attachment 3339421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose gold rivale in lait
> View attachment 3339422
> 
> Brazil maxi twilly
> View attachment 3339423
> 
> 70cm Savannah dance
> View attachment 3339424
> 
> Mini Constance in Paille/Agate with lizard H
> And last but not least
> View attachment 3339427
> 
> B30 Mysore color Etoupe
> We leave for Paris in a month. I can't spend a dime until May 28th. DH may stroke out if I do :0
> Thank you for letting me share ladies!!





Love both the flowers and your new H! Congratulations and enjoy; you deserve it!!


----------



## Pirula

Freckles1 said:


> Good afternoon Cafe
> I had to go outside and take some photos of my flowers. We had horrible storms last night and are supposed to get more tonight. These are my reprieve pictures.
> View attachment 3339414
> 
> View attachment 3339415
> 
> The Fed Ex man came this morning
> View attachment 3339417
> 
> This will be my reveal
> View attachment 3339421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose gold rivale in lait
> View attachment 3339422
> 
> Brazil maxi twilly
> View attachment 3339423
> 
> 70cm Savannah dance
> View attachment 3339424
> 
> Mini Constance in Paille/Agate with lizard H
> And last but not least
> View attachment 3339427
> 
> B30 Mysore color Etoupe
> We leave for Paris in a month. I can't spend a dime until May 28th. DH may stroke out if I do :0
> Thank you for letting me share ladies!!




Wow!!!!!  You must be so excited!  All this and Paris too!  [emoji126]&#127995;

I love Etouoe!  I'm gah gah over that yellow on the Constance and yay! another Savana Dance!  Love this blue one.  Gorgeous!


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> Good afternoon Cafe
> I had to go outside and take some photos of my flowers. We had horrible storms last night and are supposed to get more tonight. These are my reprieve pictures.
> View attachment 3339414
> 
> View attachment 3339415
> 
> The Fed Ex man came this morning
> View attachment 3339417
> 
> This will be my reveal
> View attachment 3339421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose gold rivale in lait
> View attachment 3339422
> 
> Brazil maxi twilly
> View attachment 3339423
> 
> 70cm Savannah dance
> View attachment 3339424
> 
> Mini Constance in Paille/Agate with lizard H
> And last but not least
> View attachment 3339427
> 
> B30 Mysore color Etoupe
> We leave for Paris in a month. I can't spend a dime until May 28th. DH may stroke out if I do :0
> Thank you for letting me share ladies!!



OMG Freckles! What a haul! 

You must tell me about the Mysore, was it a podium order? I didn't realize Chèvre was available apart from Special Orders? 

I love how perfect everything looks together and that Brazil is a stunner with your Blue Nuit and your new Etoupe! Congratulations and thank you for sharing with us!!


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> Love both the flowers and your new H! Congratulations and enjoy; you deserve it!!







Pirula said:


> Wow!!!!!  You must be so excited!  All this and Paris too!  [emoji126]&#127995;
> 
> I love Etouoe!  I'm gah gah over that yellow on the Constance and yay! another Savana Dance!  Love this blue one.  Gorgeous!







MrsOwen3 said:


> OMG Freckles! What a haul!
> 
> 
> 
> You must tell me about the Mysore, was it a podium order? I didn't realize Chèvre was available apart from Special Orders?
> 
> 
> 
> I love how perfect everything looks together and that Brazil is a stunner with your Blue Nuit and your new Etoupe! Congratulations and thank you for sharing with us!!




Thank you ladies!! 
The scarfs are new sizes for me. I will need help learning how to tie and knot them. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
MrsO the B may have been a SO..... And perhaps it was not wanted and offered to me? I honestly don't know. There is a shimmer to this leather like nine I've ever seen before!!


And the lizard on the Constance is very subtle, but very cool


The color of the Constance has to be seen in person. It reminds me of a blonde brownie!
I will need a wallet for this little girl. She's pretty tiny!!! 
If any of you get the chance to go to the Dallas boutique you should! It's beautiful. The sales associates are all very kind. I am uncomfortable in the Madison store. I do love the Wall Street boutique though!!
Thank you again ladies for you kind words. I can't really share my lovelies with anyone where I live. They just don't understand.


----------



## Pirula

Freckles1 said:


> Thank you ladies!!
> The scarfs are new sizes for me. I will need help learning how to tie and knot them.
> View attachment 3339521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO the B may have been a SO..... And perhaps it was not wanted and offered to me? I honestly don't know. There is a shimmer to this leather like nine I've ever seen before!!
> View attachment 3339518
> 
> And the lizard on the Constance is very subtle, but very cool
> View attachment 3339519
> 
> The color of the Constance has to be seen in person. It reminds me of a blonde brownie!
> I will need a wallet for this little girl. She's pretty tiny!!!
> If any of you get the chance to go to the Dallas boutique you should! It's beautiful. The sales associates are all very kind. I am uncomfortable in the Madison store. I do love the Wall Street boutique though!!
> Thank you again ladies for you kind words. I can't really share my lovelies with anyone where I live. They just don't understand.




Are you in Dallas?  I went to SMU!

Is that lizard purple??  [emoji171]. Excuse me while I die.....


----------



## Freckles1

Pirula said:


> Are you in Dallas?  I went to SMU!
> 
> Is that lizard purple??  [emoji171]. Excuse me while I die.....




We travel to Dallas a few times a year 
The lizard is more of a true brown/gray I suppose?? It does look purple in this pic doesn't it?


----------



## Pirula

Freckles1 said:


> We travel to Dallas a few times a year
> The lizard is more of a true brown/gray I suppose?? It does look purple in this pic doesn't it?




Haha!  Yes it does.  But to be honest, I think the true color works better with that luscious  buttery color.

Love Dallas.


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> Thank you ladies!!
> The scarfs are new sizes for me. I will need help learning how to tie and knot them.
> View attachment 3339521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO the B may have been a SO..... And perhaps it was not wanted and offered to me? I honestly don't know. There is a shimmer to this leather like nine I've ever seen before!!
> View attachment 3339518
> 
> And the lizard on the Constance is very subtle, but very cool
> View attachment 3339519
> 
> The color of the Constance has to be seen in person. It reminds me of a blonde brownie!
> I will need a wallet for this little girl. She's pretty tiny!!!
> If any of you get the chance to go to the Dallas boutique you should! It's beautiful. The sales associates are all very kind. I am uncomfortable in the Madison store. I do love the Wall Street boutique though!!
> Thank you again ladies for you kind words. I can't really share my lovelies with anyone where I live. They just don't understand.




 Both are beautiful and suit you very well! I'm so happy for you. You have a wonderful SA.

I'm sorry to hear about your feelings about Madison as that is my boutique. I have never been to Texas, but if I ever find myself that way I will check Dallas out.


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Good afternoon Cafe
> I had to go outside and take some photos of my flowers. We had horrible storms last night and are supposed to get more tonight. These are my reprieve pictures.
> View attachment 3339414
> 
> View attachment 3339415
> 
> The Fed Ex man came this morning
> View attachment 3339417
> 
> This will be my reveal
> View attachment 3339421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose gold rivale in lait
> View attachment 3339422
> 
> Brazil maxi twilly
> View attachment 3339423
> 
> 70cm Savannah dance
> View attachment 3339424
> 
> Mini Constance in Paille/Agate with lizard H
> And last but not least
> View attachment 3339427
> 
> B30 Mysore color Etoupe
> We leave for Paris in a month. I can't spend a dime until May 28th. DH may stroke out if I do :0
> Thank you for letting me share ladies!!




Great choices! I love them all. You will need to see myh's scarf thread for ideas about how to wear a maxitwilly. My favorite way is as an obi belt. I really think if you are going to have one maxitwilly Brazil is the one to have and this colorway is beautiful. It's seasonless. I also love that colorway if savanna dance. If not for my colvert addiction it would have been my choice too. Love the bracelet. It's perfect. And what can I say about the bags? To die for. Great job my dear. Enjoy!


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great choices! I love them all. You will need to see myh's scarf thread for ideas about how to wear a maxitwilly. My favorite way is as an obi belt. I really think if you are going to have one maxitwilly Brazil is the one to have and this colorway is beautiful. It's seasonless. I also love that colorway if savanna dance. If not for my colvert addiction it would have been my choice too. Love the bracelet. It's perfect. And what can I say about the bags? To die for. Great job my dear. Enjoy!




Thank you PbP!! 
I will check out myh's thread.  I have looked before, but haven't had any scarfs to practice on!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kyokei

For the first time since I got her, I didn't wear my Kelly today. The weather forecast said thunderstorms so I was too afraid to bring her along. I love all of my other bags as well, but it was very strange not to have K with me after all this time, I couldn't help but notice it all day.

Am I going crazy or....?

I was debating whether to take K or a Chanel out over the weekend to a place I'm going to as it is a bit of an upscale lounge and many people say Clemence K is too causal for the occasion, but after this, I know that my K must be by my side for such an occasion!

In other news, the AW scarf thread is really dangerous, especially since I've got some big purchases coming up. I see so much I love in there. Maybe at least some of them will be like Under The Waves where I fell in love with it online/on other people but it looks terrible on me? At least a few?????


----------



## Maedi

Freckles1 said:


> Thank you ladies!!
> The scarfs are new sizes for me. I will need help learning how to tie and knot them.
> View attachment 3339521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO the B may have been a SO..... And perhaps it was not wanted and offered to me? I honestly don't know. There is a shimmer to this leather like nine I've ever seen before!!
> View attachment 3339518
> 
> And the lizard on the Constance is very subtle, but very cool
> View attachment 3339519
> 
> The color of the Constance has to be seen in person. It reminds me of a blonde brownie!
> I will need a wallet for this little girl. She's pretty tiny!!!
> If any of you get the chance to go to the Dallas boutique you should! It's beautiful. The sales associates are all very kind. I am uncomfortable in the Madison store. I do love the Wall Street boutique though!!
> Thank you again ladies for you kind words. I can't really share my lovelies with anyone where I live. They just don't understand.



Thanks for sharing your beautiful, new Hermès treasures. You picked wonderful goodies. The Birkin is fabulous!


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> You must tell me about the Mysore, was it a podium order? I didn't realize Chèvre was available apart from Special Orders?



Freckles--I second MrsOwen's question.  Please tell us about the Mysore and how you got it.  Wow.  You scored.


----------



## momasaurus

Freckles1 said:


> Thank you ladies!!
> The scarfs are new sizes for me. I will need help learning how to tie and knot them.
> View attachment 3339521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO the B may have been a SO..... And perhaps it was not wanted and offered to me? I honestly don't know. There is a shimmer to this leather like nine I've ever seen before!!
> View attachment 3339518
> 
> And the lizard on the Constance is very subtle, but very cool
> View attachment 3339519
> 
> The color of the Constance has to be seen in person. It reminds me of a blonde brownie!
> I will need a wallet for this little girl. She's pretty tiny!!!
> If any of you get the chance to go to the Dallas boutique you should! It's beautiful. The sales associates are all very kind. I am uncomfortable in the Madison store. I do love the Wall Street boutique though!!
> Thank you again ladies for you kind words. I can't really share my lovelies with anyone where I live. They just don't understand.


I'm sorry you don't have friends nearby who get you. That's why we are here! Congrats on this shopping trip - everything is lovely. I adore the lizard H, and that B is just gorgeous!


----------



## momasaurus

Kyokei said:


> For the first time since I got her, I didn't wear my Kelly today. The weather forecast said thunderstorms so I was too afraid to bring her along. I love all of my other bags as well, but it was very strange not to have K with me after all this time, I couldn't help but notice it all day.
> 
> Am I going crazy or....?
> 
> I was debating whether to take K or a Chanel out over the weekend to a place I'm going to as it is a bit of an upscale lounge and many people say Clemence K is too causal for the occasion, but after this, I know that my K must be by my side for such an occasion!
> 
> In other news, the AW scarf thread is really dangerous, especially since I've got some big purchases coming up. I see so much I love in there. Maybe at least some of them will be like Under The Waves where I fell in love with it online/on other people but it looks terrible on me? At least a few?????


There are so many CWs of Under the Waves (they have a lot at Madison) - I can't believe one doesn't suit you. Those cute creatures! My SA is in love with that scarf. I took my daughter there and she went home with the aqua. Well, AW is almost here!


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> For the first time since I got her, I didn't wear my Kelly today. The weather forecast said thunderstorms so I was too afraid to bring her along. I love all of my other bags as well, but it was very strange not to have K with me after all this time, I couldn't help but notice it all day.
> 
> Am I going crazy or....?
> 
> I was debating whether to take K or a Chanel out over the weekend to a place I'm going to as it is a bit of an upscale lounge and many people say Clemence K is too causal for the occasion, but after this, I know that my K must be by my side for such an occasion!
> 
> In other news, the AW scarf thread is really dangerous, especially since I've got some big purchases coming up. I see so much I love in there. Maybe at least some of them will be like Under The Waves where I fell in love with it online/on other people but it looks terrible on me? At least a few?????




Kyokei I can't ever imagine a K being too causal!!! Never!!! 
I know what you mean about feeling "off" when not carrying your K. I love my other bags, but there is something that makes you feel so special when carrying a H bag!


----------



## Freckles1

Ladies,
My azalea bushes have quickly faded. The pounding rain of the last two nights did them no favors  my peonies however are thinking about blooming  where are those darn ants to help them? 
Ladies I am going to ask my SA about my new B and if it had been a PO or SO someone decided to let go.... Because I honestly have no idea!


----------



## Kyokei

momasaurus said:


> There are so many CWs of Under the Waves (they have a lot at Madison) - I can't believe one doesn't suit you. Those cute creatures! My SA is in love with that scarf. I took my daughter there and she went home with the aqua. Well, AW is almost here!



I love the design of Under The Waves! I tried many different CWs of it and during multiple visits, thinking maybe it was something about an outfit that was throwing it off, but nothing. I love it, but it doesn't love me back apparently...

It's funny because my favorites of this season on me are ones I never considered looking at the site. Funny how that works.



Freckles1 said:


> Kyokei I can't ever imagine a K being too causal!!! Never!!!
> I know what you mean about feeling "off" when not carrying your K. I love my other bags, but there is something that makes you feel so special when carrying a H bag!



I am glad that someone else thinks the K is appropriate! And yes... there's something so special about my K to me.... 



Freckles1 said:


> Ladies,
> My azalea bushes have quickly faded. The pounding rain of the last two nights did them no favors  my peonies however are thinking about blooming  where are those darn ants to help them?
> Ladies I am going to ask my SA about my new B and if it had been a PO or SO someone decided to let go.... Because I honestly have no idea!



I also am very curious about the B! Please keep us updated.


----------



## gracekelly

*Kyokei and Freckles:*  Wonderful  and beautiful purchases!  My head is spinning at what you two managed to reel in!

*Kyokei*, there is never a time that a Kelly feels inappropriate unless you are wearing a ball gown!  That is the great wonder of the style and why it is my favorite of all the H designs.

I am currently on a scarf ban and will not even look at the website or the threads here for Spring 2016.  I have not even had a chance to wear all my new ones from Fall!


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> I love the design of Under The Waves! I tried many different CWs of it and during multiple visits, thinking maybe it was something about an outfit that was throwing it off, but nothing. I love it, but it doesn't love me back apparently...
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny because my favorites of this season on me are ones I never considered looking at the site. Funny how that works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad that someone else thinks the K is appropriate! And yes... there's something so special about my K to me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also am very curious about the B! Please keep us updated.




Kyokei I agree with you completely about waves. I thought I'd end up with multiples. I tried and tried but I didn't fall hard for any of the silks in person. I actually bought one and within an hour of getting it home I knew it had to go back. Although I love it on others. I did end up with two mousselines which I liked better than the 90 silks. Trust your judgement. If it doesn't feel perfect don't get it. Too many good scarves to settle. 

And I agree that a Kelly can be dressy or casual. Unless it's black tie a Kelly is perfect. Which is why it's my favorite bag. Although I have to say that I love my carefully selected nonHermes bags just as much. But I try to never leave the house without one item of Hermes. It's like carrying a little piece of France with you and adds a bit of cheer all day.


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> For the first time since I got her, I didn't wear my Kelly today. The weather forecast said thunderstorms so I was too afraid to bring her along. I love all of my other bags as well, but it was very strange not to have K with me after all this time, I couldn't help but notice it all day.
> 
> Am I going crazy or....?
> 
> I was debating whether to take K or a Chanel out over the weekend to a place I'm going to as it is a bit of an upscale lounge and many people say Clemence K is too causal for the occasion, but after this, I know that my K must be by my side for such an occasion!
> 
> In other news, the AW scarf thread is really dangerous, especially since I've got some big purchases coming up. I see so much I love in there. Maybe at least some of them will be like Under The Waves where I fell in love with it online/on other people but it looks terrible on me? At least a few?????



I'm a big believer in wearing what I want, it's all about the attitude and how you carry yourself I think. I will say that I sometimes feel my K is a little more casual because of the contrast stitching but that works for me most of the time as even when I'm "dressy" I'm still pretty laid back dressy. I say wear what you want but I know you have a couple of great Chanels, maybe one of them misses you?  

I'm actually making an effort to rotate my bags more often and my K has been in the mix but less frequently. I have a few occasions weekly where I don't want a client to see me with my bag so I carry a more under the radar style most of the time. Carrying my K does make me feel very proud and I love it, I just also think about how I'm going to have it forever and have all the time in the world to carry it.

Today I'm carrying my old LE LV Camo Speedy and three girls stopped me to offer to buy if off my arm on my way into work. It was the first and only designer bag DH ever bought me 10 years ago.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kyokei I agree with you completely about waves. I thought I'd end up with multiples. I tried and tried but I didn't fall hard for any of the silks in person. I actually bought one and within an hour of getting it home I knew it had to go back. Although I love it on others. I did end up with two mousselines which I liked better than the 90 silks. Trust your judgement. If it doesn't feel perfect don't get it. Too many good scarves to settle.
> 
> And I agree that a Kelly can be dressy or casual. Unless it's black tie a Kelly is perfect. Which is why it's my favorite bag. Although I have to say that I love my carefully selected nonHermes bags just as much. But I try to never leave the house without one item of Hermes. It's like carrying a little piece of France with you and adds a bit of cheer all day.



I am glad I am not the only one who didn't have luck with Under The Waves. I loved it so much when I saw it but it didn't seem to work on me at all.

And yes, I always wear a H scarf and my H bracelets when I leave the house, so there is always some H on me! It does bring a bit of joy to my days.



MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm a big believer in wearing what I want, it's all about the attitude and how you carry yourself I think. I will say that I sometimes feel my K is a little more casual because of the contrast stitching but that works for me most of the time as even when I'm "dressy" I'm still pretty laid back dressy. I say wear what you want but I know you have a couple of great Chanels, maybe one of them misses you?
> 
> I'm actually making an effort to rotate my bags more often and my K has been in the mix but less frequently. I have a few occasions weekly where I don't want a client to see me with my bag so I carry a more under the radar style most of the time. Carrying my K does make me feel very proud and I love it, I just also think about how I'm going to have it forever and have all the time in the world to carry it.
> 
> Today I'm carrying my old LE LV Camo Speedy and three girls stopped me to offer to buy if off my arm on my way into work. It was the first and only designer bag DH ever bought me 10 years ago.



That Camo Speedy must be very special to you! What a wonderful gift from your DH.

Haha, I do wonder if my other bags miss me and plan to rotate them a lot more. I think it's just that I'm still in that honeymoon phase with my K and can't bring myself to part with it. I don't know what it is about it, but I'm too in love.

My K also has contrast stitching which is one of its charms, I think! 



gracekelly said:


> *Kyokei and Freckles:*  Wonderful  and beautiful purchases!  My head is spinning at what you two managed to reel in!
> 
> *Kyokei*, there is never a time that a Kelly feels inappropriate unless you are wearing a ball gown!  That is the great wonder of the style and why it is my favorite of all the H designs.
> 
> I am currently on a scarf ban and will not even look at the website or the threads here for Spring 2016.  I have not even had a chance to wear all my new ones from Fall!



Thank you very much, gracekelly! My purchases are rather small and scattered (by H terms at least) but I love them all the same. No idea how I managed to fall this far down the slope, but alas!

I agree with you on the Kelly. Though I do want to explore other H styles and like having variety, the K is the first time I've ever carried a bag where I actually wanted multiple copies of the same bag.... Something about it just feels special.

I will be a bit dressy but definitely not a gown, so I think I'll go for it.


----------



## Freckles1

Ladies I have confirmation that Mysore leather was not a special order. They are out there!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies I have confirmation that Mysore leather was not a special order. They are out there!!!



Just looked at your bag again*sigh*  what a beauty!!  My freckles are jumping up and down on my face!


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies I have confirmation that Mysore leather was not a special order. They are out there!!!




Wow!!! Good to know, thank you!


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> Just looked at your bag again*sigh*  what a beauty!!  My freckles are jumping up and down on my face!




Love you Gracekelly!!! I have decided to name her Claire. She is riding shot gun!!


----------



## Kyokei

I keep on obsessively checking the forecasts for days I need it to be not raining and both days keep switching from clouds to rain. I need to calm down...


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> I keep on obsessively checking the forecasts for days I need it to be not raining and both days keep switching from clouds to rain. I need to calm down...




I hear ya!! I have been carrying my LV shoulder bag. No H going out in bad weather! I think we are in for more storms tonight all over the US [emoji107][emoji107]


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> I hear ya!! I have been carrying my LV shoulder bag. No H going out in bad weather! I think we are in for more storms tonight all over the US [emoji107][emoji107]




I have rooftop bar reservations with bottle service this weekend..... I need it to be decent...


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> I have rooftop bar reservations with bottle service this weekend..... I need it to be decent...




Yes you do!! Sounds fantastic!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I must start dressing in a more formal way.  Someone sitting next to me in my favorite watering hole just asked me if I'm in town for the Pearl Jam concert.


----------



## Pirula

Madam Bijoux said:


> I must start dressing in a more formal way.  Someone sitting next to me in my favorite watering hole just asked me if I'm in town for the Pearl Jam concert.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

(I'm still laughing, 20 minutes later...)


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> I must start dressing in a more formal way.  Someone sitting next to me in my favorite watering hole just asked me if I'm in town for the Pearl Jam concert.




Ha, I hope you said you have backstage passes! 

this begs the question, what Hermes bag goes with 90's grunge flannel and concert tee?


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ha, I hope you said you have backstage passes!
> 
> this begs the question, what Hermes bag goes with 90's grunge flannel and concert tee?




I always thought Birkin!!


----------



## Kyokei

I say this as someone who follows my favorite band country wide on tour: a Birkin (or large similar tote) is what I'd bring


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> I must start dressing in a more formal way.  Someone sitting next to me in my favorite watering hole just asked me if I'm in town for the Pearl Jam concert.




I am howling Madam!!


----------



## katekluet

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies,
> My azalea bushes have quickly faded. The pounding rain of the last two nights did them no favors  my peonies however are thinking about blooming  where are those darn ants to help them?
> Ladies I am going to ask my SA about my new B and if it had been a PO or SO someone decided to let go.... Because I honestly have no idea!


Freckles, please post pics of your peonies when they bloom....they are my favorite and I can't grow them out here...nor do lily of the valley ....miss those beautiful Midwest flowers and trees. 
Congrats on your fabulous new bags.


----------



## katekluet

Freckles1 said:


> Thank you ladies!!
> The scarfs are new sizes for me. I will need help learning how to tie and knot them.
> View attachment 3339521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO the B may have been a SO..... And perhaps it was not wanted and offered to me? I honestly don't know. There is a shimmer to this leather like nine I've ever seen before!!
> View attachment 3339518
> 
> And the lizard on the Constance is very subtle, but very cool
> View attachment 3339519
> 
> The color of the Constance has to be seen in person. It reminds me of a blonde brownie!
> I will need a wallet for this little girl. She's pretty tiny!!!
> If any of you get the chance to go to the Dallas boutique you should! It's beautiful. The sales associates are all very kind. I am uncomfortable in the Madison store. I do love the Wall Street boutique though!!
> Thank you again ladies for you kind words. I can't really share my lovelies with anyone where I live. They just don't understand.


Freckles, if I were to get a maxi twirly, that is the one!!!! I got a Calvi to use in my mini Constance and really like it. The C is such a great design and easy to change strap lengths....and it goes with everything,


----------



## gracekelly

Madam Bijoux said:


> I must start dressing in a more formal way.  Someone sitting next to me in my favorite watering hole just asked me if I'm in town for the Pearl Jam concert.



I hope you told them "I'm with the band."


----------



## gracekelly

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ha, I hope you said you have backstage passes!
> 
> this begs the question, what Hermes bag goes with 90's grunge flannel and concert tee?



Birkin or retourne Kelly, of course!


----------



## Cordeliere

Madam Bijoux said:


> I must start dressing in a more formal way.  Someone sitting next to me in my favorite watering hole just asked me if I'm in town for the Pearl Jam concert.





MrsOwen3 said:


> this begs the question, what Hermes bag goes with 90's grunge flannel and concert tee?





gracekelly said:


> I hope you told them "I'm with the band."



Oh Ladies, you are much too funny.  It is the Hermes comedy hour.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Pirula said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> (I'm still laughing, 20 minutes later...)





MrsOwen3 said:


> Ha, I hope you said you have backstage passes!
> 
> this begs the question, what Hermes bag goes with 90's grunge flannel and concert tee?





Freckles1 said:


> I am howling Madam!!





gracekelly said:


> I hope you told them "I'm with the band."



A question like that comes as a bit of a surprise when you're 68 years old


----------



## Maedi

Madam Bijoux said:


> I must start dressing in a more formal way.  Someone sitting next to me in my favorite watering hole just asked me if I'm in town for the Pearl Jam concert.



I think that is a compliment  You simply rock!


----------



## gracekelly

Madam Bijoux said:


> A question like that comes as a bit of a surprise when you're 68 years old


You need to see Meryl Streep in Ricky and the Flash.   Yoko Ono dancing at the Grammy Awards. Debby Harry.   Need I say more?


----------



## MSO13

Maedi said:


> I think that is a compliment  You simply rock!




Agreed!


----------



## momasaurus

Kyokei said:


> I love the design of Under The Waves! I tried many different CWs of it and during multiple visits, thinking maybe it was something about an outfit that was throwing it off, but nothing. I love it, but it doesn't love me back apparently...
> 
> It's funny because my favorites of this season on me are ones I never considered looking at the site. Funny how that works.
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad that someone else thinks the K is appropriate! And yes... there's something so special about my K to me....
> 
> 
> 
> I also am very curious about the B! Please keep us updated.


Well, as you said, it's good that sometimes a scarf just doesn't work for us. Saves A LITTLE BIT OF $ for something else, lol. Are you coming to the NYC meetup? It would be fun to visit Madison together sometime...


----------



## momasaurus

gracekelly said:


> *kyokei and freckles:*  wonderful  and beautiful purchases!  My head is spinning at what you two managed to reel in!
> 
> *kyokei*, there is never a time that a kelly feels inappropriate unless you are wearing a ball gown!  That is the great wonder of the style and why it is my favorite of all the h designs.
> 
> I am currently on a scarf ban and will not even look at the website or the threads here for spring 2016.  I have not even had a chance to wear all my new ones from fall!



lol!


----------



## momasaurus

Thanks for all the chuckles this morning!

I must say, I also feel wonderful when carrying Miss K (mine is black box sellier 32), but even more special and totally under the radar when carrying one of my Dalvys. I love how elegant and sharp this bag is. The SAs go crazy -- we even drew a crowd at the scarf counter in Madison! SO funny!! Anyone else carry a Dalvy?


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Thanks for all the chuckles this morning!
> 
> I must say, I also feel wonderful when carrying Miss K (mine is black box sellier 32), but even more special and totally under the radar when carrying one of my Dalvys. I love how elegant and sharp this bag is. The SAs go crazy -- we even drew a crowd at the scarf counter in Madison! SO funny!! Anyone else carry a Dalvy?




I wish! I love the dalvy!


----------



## Freckles1

Maedi said:


> I think that is a compliment  You simply rock!




Here here!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Maedi said:


> I think that is a compliment  You simply rock!


 


MrsOwen3 said:


> Agreed!


 


Freckles1 said:


> Here here!!


 


Thank you, Maedi, MrsOwen3 and Freckles1


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> Thanks for all the chuckles this morning!
> 
> I must say, I also feel wonderful when carrying Miss K (mine is black box sellier 32), but even more special and totally under the radar when carrying one of my Dalvys. I love how elegant and sharp this bag is. The SAs go crazy -- we even drew a crowd at the scarf counter in Madison! SO funny!! Anyone else carry a Dalvy?



What color is your Dalvy?   A raisin Dalvy is way up there on my wish list.


----------



## Freckles1

momasaurus said:


> Thanks for all the chuckles this morning!
> 
> I must say, I also feel wonderful when carrying Miss K (mine is black box sellier 32), but even more special and totally under the radar when carrying one of my Dalvys. I love how elegant and sharp this bag is. The SAs go crazy -- we even drew a crowd at the scarf counter in Madison! SO funny!! Anyone else carry a Dalvy?




Love the Dalvy!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Another Dalvy lover checking in!  I hope they revive that style.


----------



## gracekelly

Wow!  All these Dalvy lovers!  Better keep this on the down low or the prices will skyrocket because as of now, you can find them at at good price.  It is such a structured bag that it does not appeal to many.  That is a good thing IMO!


----------



## Kyokei

momasaurus said:


> Well, as you said, it's good that sometimes a scarf just doesn't work for us. Saves A LITTLE BIT OF $ for something else, lol. Are you coming to the NYC meetup? It would be fun to visit Madison together sometime...



I wasn't aware there was a NYC meetup! But I am always up for visiting Madison with my TPF friends and grabbing lunch/wine/etc.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!

I went and indulged in a little retail therapy. For once I am not having work stress but some family stuff, I'll head over to the Chat thread if I need to share. 

Now, I know these fall firmly in the "weird" category especially in contrast to PP's elegant Chanels and Manolos or Kyokei's Manolos and edgy Givenchys but these are seriously SO comfortable, I'm in love. I wanted to wear them out of the store but refrained. I have to make an unexpected trip to help out with a family thing and I just needed a little extra comfort for the road!

Mindi, I'm counting on your support-we are the Muppet twins after all


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> I went and indulged in a little retail therapy. For once I am not having work stress but some family stuff, I'll head over to the Chat thread if I need to share.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I know these fall firmly in the "weird" category especially in contrast to PP's elegant Chanels and Manolos or Kyokei's Manolos and edgy Givenchys but these are seriously SO comfortable, I'm in love. I wanted to wear them out of the store but refrained. I have to make an unexpected trip to help out with a family thing and I just needed a little extra comfort for the road!
> 
> 
> 
> Mindi, I'm counting on your support-we are the Muppet twins after all




Mrs Owen, these look so cool. I really love your style. Post more when you wear them.  I can't wait to see.


----------



## Mindi B

Confession: MrsO, I just bought a men's pair of these fuzzies--the ones with the embroidered SNAKES on the front.  The smallest men's size was just a tiny bit big, but it works. So, um, !


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Confession: MrsO, I just bought a men's pair of these fuzzies--the ones with the embroidered SNAKES on the front.  The smallest men's size was just a tiny bit big, but it works. So, um, !



Yay! I love the men's shoes too, they speak to me more than the heels in the women's collection this season.

 A (male) friend was wearing the fully lined loafer and that's actually the ones I wanted but they were too big on me plus I like the ventilation of the mule much more than I thought.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Mrs Owen, these look so cool. I really love your style. Post more when you wear them.  I can't wait to see.



Thank you so much Pocketbook! I will take a pic when I can. 

I'm trying to travel light and these are fun enough to dress up the basics I'll be bringing. Jeans, my wide cropped black pants, my Row blazer, some tees/button downs and a few scarves of course!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thank you so much Pocketbook! I will take a pic when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to travel light and these are fun enough to dress up the basics I'll be bringing. Jeans, my wide cropped black pants, my Row blazer, some tees/button downs and a few scarves of course!




Safe and happy travels!


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> I went and indulged in a little retail therapy. For once I am not having work stress but some family stuff, I'll head over to the Chat thread if I need to share.
> 
> Now, I know these fall firmly in the "weird" category especially in contrast to PP's elegant Chanels and Manolos or Kyokei's Manolos and edgy Givenchys but these are seriously SO comfortable, I'm in love. I wanted to wear them out of the store but refrained. I have to make an unexpected trip to help out with a family thing and I just needed a little extra comfort for the road!
> 
> Mindi, I'm counting on your support-we are the Muppet twins after all



I love your style as well! These look like a lot of fun. I wish I could pull something like this off!


----------



## Mindi B

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yay! I love the men's shoes too, they speak to me more than the heels in the women's collection this season.
> 
> A (male) friend was wearing the fully lined loafer and that's actually the ones I wanted but they were too big on me plus I like the ventilation of the mule much more than I thought.



Yup, I hear you, and I ogled those men's loafers on-line myself!  The reason I could do the men's sizing was the open-back of the mule--makes precise fitting slightly less important.  The men's are a little wide, so I expect if I try to walk too fast I will be flinging furry shoes at people, but I will risk it.  I have wanted these dang shoes since they were the It shoe at last fall's Fashion Week, and the snakes sealed it for me.  Sigh.
I advise you never, never to meet me in person, MrsO, because I would then secretly follow you home and you would find me playing dress-up in your closet the next morning.  I am sorry to creep you out, but so it would be.  

Oh, and may I add my good wishes for safe travels and a happy resolution to any and all familial issues, as well.


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> I love your style as well! These look like a lot of fun. I wish I could pull something like this off!



Thank you Kyokei, I feel like you could easily but I know you don't wear flats! 



Mindi B said:


> Yup, I hear you, and I ogled those men's loafers on-line myself!  The reason I could do the men's sizing was the open-back of the mule--makes precise fitting slightly less important.  The men's are a little wide, so I expect if I try to walk too fast I will be flinging furry shoes at people, but I will risk it.  I have wanted these dang shoes since they were the It shoe at last fall's Fashion Week, and the snakes sealed it for me.  Sigh.
> I advise you never, never to meet me in person, MrsO, because I would then secretly follow you home and you would find me playing dress-up in your closet the next morning.  I am sorry to creep you out, but so it would be.
> 
> Oh, and may I add my good wishes for safe travels and a happy resolution to any and all familial issues, as well.



Hahaha, thank you for the laughs this morning! As long as it's my new closet that is still under construction I think you'd be fairly comfy in there once it's finished. For now my stuff is scattered among 3 different closets in the house and it's getting a little out of control. DH would welcome you to take all my "weirdest" items including these new mules. He says they look like one of our cats. 

Thanks for the laugh and well wishes!


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thank you Kyokei, I feel like you could easily but I know you don't wear flats!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, thank you for the laughs this morning! As long as it's my new closet that is still under construction I think you'd be fairly comfy in there once it's finished. For now my stuff is scattered among 3 different closets in the house and it's getting a little out of control. DH would welcome you to take all my "weirdest" items including these new mules. He says they look like one of our cats.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh and well wishes!



I actually have one pair of flat Manolo boots that I really should wear more often! I just feel odd walking in flats and don't like how they make my legs look. But sometimes I see great looking flats that are tempting.


----------



## Kyokei

Well...... today is my birthday. I'm not actually doing anything today (unless you count checking tomorrow's forecast because I do actually have plans then and hope it doesn't rain) but I will say this: I noticed that somehow, in the last two months or so, people have gone from calling me miss to ma'am. It was an overnight change rather than one that happened over time and I truly have no idea why


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> Well...... today is my birthday. I'm not actually doing anything today (unless you count checking tomorrow's forecast because I do actually have plans then and hope it doesn't rain) but I will say this: I noticed that somehow, in the last two months or so, people have gone from calling me miss to ma'am. It was an overnight change rather than one that happened over time and I truly have no idea why




Happy Birthday Kyokei! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji512]&#127870;

try to see it as a positive when you get ma'am, it means you're a more commanding presence and deserving of the respect!


----------



## MSO13

wore the shoes already as its not rainy today

View attachment 3343087


----------



## Mindi B

Kyokei, happy birthday!  Try not to let the "miss/ma'am" thing bother you.  Men don't have that worry, and women should embrace the greater power of the ma'am (IMO).

ETA:  I hadn't seen your post when I wrote the above, MrsO.  Wasn't copying you, truly.  Great minds, and all that.


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> wore the shoes already as its not rainy today
> 
> View attachment 3343087



They look great on you!!


----------



## Kyokei

Mindi B said:


> Kyokei, happy birthday!  Try not to let the "miss/ma'am" thing bother you.  Men don't have that worry, and women should embrace the greater power of the ma'am (IMO).
> 
> ETA:  I hadn't seen your post when I wrote the above, MrsO.  Wasn't copying you, truly.  Great minds, and all that.





MrsOwen3 said:


> Happy Birthday Kyokei! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji512]&#127870;
> 
> try to see it as a positive when you get ma'am, it means you're a more commanding presence and deserving of the respect!



Thank you both!! I will try to learn to stop worrying and love the ma'am. 

I will definitely share pictures with all of my Cafe friends tomorrow.


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Well...... today is my birthday. I'm not actually doing anything today (unless you count checking tomorrow's forecast because I do actually have plans then and hope it doesn't rain) but I will say this: I noticed that somehow, in the last two months or so, people have gone from calling me miss to ma'am. It was an overnight change rather than one that happened over time and I truly have no idea why




The Happiest of Birthdays dearest Kyokei!!!  &#127870;[emoji512][emoji483][emoji322][emoji324][emoji513]&#10083;


----------



## Kyokei

Pirula said:


> The Happiest of Birthdays dearest Kyokei!!!  &#127870;[emoji512][emoji483][emoji322][emoji324][emoji513]&#10083;




Thank you Pirula!! [emoji307][emoji206][emoji521]&#127870;


----------



## scarf1

Happy birthday!


----------



## Kyokei

scarf1 said:


> Happy birthday!




Thank you!!


----------



## Kyokei

I bought this dress at Barneys the other day. It is a little big on me but the smallest size, I loved it too much to pass on it.

I wanted to share but am unsure about posting in the action threads so will show my Cafe friends.

Okay that is it for pictures today, but I will certainly share some from tomorrow.


----------



## momasaurus

Freckles1 said:


> Love the Dalvy!!





Cordeliere said:


> What color is your Dalvy?   A raisin Dalvy is way up there on my wish list.





Madam Bijoux said:


> Another Dalvy lover checking in!  I hope they revive that style.





gracekelly said:


> Wow!  All these Dalvy lovers!  Better keep this on the down low or the prices will skyrocket because as of now, you can find them at at good price.  It is such a structured bag that it does not appeal to many.  That is a good thing IMO!



A raisin Dalvy would be amazing, *cordeliere*! Is there such a bag?

Agree, *gracekelly*, I love the sharp lines and elegant shape. My kellys are sellier, so you get the picture. The Dalvy is definitely not for everyone. Let's keep this all under the radar.


----------



## momasaurus

Kyokei said:


> I bought this dress at Barneys the other day. It is a little big on me but the smallest size, I loved it too much to pass on it.
> 
> I wanted to share but am unsure about posting in the action threads so will show my Cafe friends.
> 
> Okay that is it for pictures today, but I will certainly share some from tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3343318


You look adorable and HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MA'AM!!!


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> I bought this dress at Barneys the other day. It is a little big on me but the smallest size, I loved it too much to pass on it.
> 
> I wanted to share but am unsure about posting in the action threads so will show my Cafe friends.
> 
> Okay that is it for pictures today, but I will certainly share some from tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3343318



very cute Kyokei, twins with you on the Gavroche-I think? Minuit au Faubourg?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Kyokei said:


> Well...... today is my birthday. I'm not actually doing anything today (unless you count checking tomorrow's forecast because I do actually have plans then and hope it doesn't rain) but I will say this: I noticed that somehow, in the last two months or so, people have gone from calling me miss to ma'am. It was an overnight change rather than one that happened over time and I truly have no idea why



Happy Birthday, Kyokeiartyhat:


----------



## Kyokei

momasaurus said:


> You look adorable and HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MA'AM!!!




You just made me choke on my espresso!! Thank you.



MrsOwen3 said:


> very cute Kyokei, twins with you on the Gavroche-I think? Minuit au Faubourg?




Thanks MrsO! Honored to be twins with you on Minuit.



Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Birthday, Kyokeiartyhat:




Thank you, Madam B! [emoji173]&#65039;&#127870;


----------



## scarf1

Kyokei said:


> I bought this dress at Barneys the other day. It is a little big on me but the smallest size, I loved it too much to pass on it.
> 
> I wanted to share but am unsure about posting in the action threads so will show my Cafe friends.
> 
> Okay that is it for pictures today, but I will certainly share some from tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3343318


adorable!


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> A raisin Dalvy would be amazing, *cordeliere*! Is there such a bag?
> 
> Agree, *gracekelly*, I love the sharp lines and elegant shape. My kellys are sellier, so you get the picture. The Dalvy is definitely not for everyone. Let's keep this all under the radar.



Yes there is such a thing.  Jyyanks has one as her avatar.  AFF had one for sale about 3 years ago.   I was too new to Hermes to know if it was the right bag for me.


----------



## Cordeliere

Kyokei said:


> I bought this dress at Barneys the other day. It is a little big on me but the smallest size, I loved it too much to pass on it.
> 
> I wanted to share but am unsure about posting in the action threads so will show my Cafe friends.
> 
> Okay that is it for pictures today, but I will certainly share some from tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3343318



Happy, happy birthday.  You look great, as always.  And I am dying to know what the images are on your leg tats.  

Sometimes what people call has more to do with them than you.  Since we moved to Florida, everyone calls DH "sir" and it drives him nuts.  But he can't break people of the habit.  And they refer to me as Mrs.


----------



## Kyokei

scarf1 said:


> adorable!




Thank you!



Cordeliere said:


> Happy, happy birthday.  You look great, as always.  And I am dying to know what the images are on your leg tats.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes what people call has more to do with them than you.  Since we moved to Florida, everyone calls DH "sir" and it drives him nuts.  But he can't break people of the habit.  And they refer to me as Mrs.




Thank you very much, Cordeliere! I am not really celebrating until tomorrow but I did impulsively get some Opus One and am making reservations for a bottle of champagne tonight, especially since tomorrow might rain hard.

Which one? I have a lot; I used to travel around and collect from many top artists. Some don't accept new clients or have a 2-3 year wait list... It was definitely a lot of working for it! But maybe prepared me for the world of H.


----------



## Cordeliere

Kyokei said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much, Cordeliere! I am not really celebrating until tomorrow but I did impulsively get some Opus One and am making reservations for a bottle of champagne tonight, especially since tomorrow might rain hard.
> 
> Which one? I have a lot; I used to travel around and collect from many top artists. Some don't accept new clients or have a 2-3 year wait list... It was definitely a lot of working for it! But maybe prepared me for the world of H.



How do you identify top artists?


----------



## Kyokei

Cordeliere said:


> How do you identify top artists?




They have the reputations, much like H is considered top in leather goods.


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> Well...... today is my birthday. I'm not actually doing anything today (unless you count checking tomorrow's forecast because I do actually have plans then and hope it doesn't rain) but I will say this: I noticed that somehow, in the last two months or so, people have gone from calling me miss to ma'am. It was an overnight change rather than one that happened over time and I truly have no idea why




Happy Birthday Kyokei!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> I bought this dress at Barneys the other day. It is a little big on me but the smallest size, I loved it too much to pass on it.
> 
> I wanted to share but am unsure about posting in the action threads so will show my Cafe friends.
> 
> Okay that is it for pictures today, but I will certainly share some from tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3343318




You look beautiful Kyokei!!


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> Happy Birthday Kyokei!!!



Thank you very much, Freckles!

I am very happy to have found this Cafe.... everyone here is great.


----------



## Kyokei

Cordeliere said:


> Yes there is such a thing.  Jyyanks has one as her avatar.  AFF had one for sale about 3 years ago.   I was too new to Hermes to know if it was the right bag for me.



This is so beautiful....!!!!!

I am still pretty new to Hermes so still experimenting and figuring out what is right for me (though I now know Kellys are perfect ). I thank you all for the wonderful advice along the way!


----------



## katekluet

A very Happy Birthday, Kyokei!


----------



## Cordeliere

I want to say how much I appreciate this cafe.   Intelligent interesting women with a shared interest and a window into things I would not otherwise know about.


----------



## Kyokei

katekluet said:


> A very Happy Birthday, Kyokei!




Thank you very much!



Cordeliere said:


> I want to say how much I appreciate this cafe.   Intelligent interesting women with a shared interest and a window into things I would not otherwise know about.




I agree completely. When I signed up for TPF, I never expected to find such a wonderful and supportive atmosphere. It is great to talk to other women with common interests in H and learn about many things I never would have known otherwise and will likely never get to experience first hand. I love how H draws in such a diverse crowd, yet we all seem to love quality.

As a New Yorker I really love all the gardening and flower pictures!


----------



## katekluet

Kyokei said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree completely. When I signed up for TPF, I never expected to find such a wonderful and supportive atmosphere. It is great to talk to other women with common interests in H and learn about many things I never would have known otherwise and will likely never get to experience first hand. I love how H draws in such a diverse crowd, yet we all seem to love quality.
> 
> As a New Yorker I really love all the gardening and flower pictures!


i
Here you go Kyokei, our Cecil Brunner rose is very happy this spring.


----------



## gracekelly

Happy Birthday Kyokei and wishing you wonderful weather at your outdoor party tomorrow!


----------



## Freckles1

katekluet said:


> i
> 
> Here you go Kyokei, our Cecil Brunner rose is very happy this spring.




Gorgeous katekluet!!! My roses aren't out yet!!!


----------



## Kyokei

gracekelly said:


> Happy Birthday Kyokei and wishing you wonderful weather at your outdoor party tomorrow!



Thank you very much gracekelly!



katekluet said:


> i
> Here you go Kyokei, our Cecil Brunner rose is very happy this spring.



That is absolutely gorgeous, katekluet!! Please keep the pictures coming  Let me live vicariously through your amazing garden.


----------



## Mindi B

I know there is no selling, trading, etc. here, so let me just say that if anyone has any need for Hermes ribbon, free to a good home, please PM me.  Not interested in selling OR trading, just getting rid of.  And if this post is naughty in anyone's sight and thus disappears, I understand and will not transgress again.
Kthxbai.


----------



## momasaurus

Mindi B said:


> I know there is no selling, trading, etc. here, so let me just say that if anyone has any need for Hermes ribbon, free to a good home, please PM me.  Not interested in selling OR trading, just getting rid of.  And if this post is naughty in anyone's sight and thus disappears, I understand and will not transgress again.
> Kthxbai.




Lololololol 
I have tons of ribbon also---- made Xmas tree ornaments!


----------



## Kyokei

I went out for my birthday to a champagne lounge. Got bottle service for Dom Perignon. They spilt half the bottle all over my K, my Manolos, my skirt and scarf....

I hope I can get all the stains out.


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> I went out for my birthday to a champagne lounge. Got bottle service for Dom Perignon. They spilt half the bottle all over my K, my Manolos, my skirt and scarf....
> 
> I hope I can get all the stains out.




Oh Kyokei I am so so sorry!!! I am sick for you!!!!! I have no words.... Except expletives!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Kyokei said:


> I went out for my birthday to a champagne lounge. Got bottle service for Dom Perignon. They spilt half the bottle all over my K, my Manolos, my skirt and scarf....
> 
> I hope I can get all the stains out.



Yikes! That's NOT the birthday surprise you want! 

I hope all the stains get out quickly and easily. 

I hope the rest of your birthday was better than this!!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Kyokei said:


> I went out for my birthday to a champagne lounge. Got bottle service for Dom Perignon. They spilt half the bottle all over my K, my Manolos, my skirt and scarf....
> 
> I hope I can get all the stains out.



So sorry about this news!  How could they be so clumsy????

The good news is that this was not red wine.  I think everything should recover after cleaning.  The bag should be fine after a nice wipe with a damp rag.  I think I would  go to Madame  Paulette and send them the bill,  I don't know if they do shoes.  If you were wearing the print fabric ones, the stains should not be obvious.


----------



## scarf1

Kyokei said:


> I went out for my birthday to a champagne lounge. Got bottle service for Dom Perignon. They spilt half the bottle all over my K, my Manolos, my skirt and scarf....
> 
> I hope I can get all the stains out.


Oh no! That is terrible!


----------



## Kyokei

Thank you everyone for the support... I was so upset, I think I screamed as the champagne flew all over me. It drenched me completely. Management offered to pay the dry cleaning bill so hoping it will work out. It was the waitress' first bottle service. I think it may be her last for a while.


----------



## Maedi

MrsOwen3 said:


> wore the shoes already as its not rainy today
> 
> View attachment 3343087



I love these
My Tod's pointy toe flat mules have been in the closet for years. Time to take them out again.


----------



## Maedi

katekluet said:


> i
> Here you go Kyokei, our Cecil Brunner rose is very happy this spring.



How lovely! My roses are looking good, too but it is almost too hot for the blooms and they wilt quickly.


----------



## Maedi

Happy birthday, Kyokei and a good year to come.


----------



## loves

Kyokei said:


> Thank you everyone for the support... I was so upset, I think I screamed as the champagne flew all over me. It drenched me completely. Management offered to pay the dry cleaning bill so hoping it will work out. It was the waitress' first bottle service. I think it may be her last for a while.



yikes! lucky it's champagne. i think it should be fine. 

after your story i am sort of glad i quit alcohol... i just stained my white shirt with curry and i'm still contemplating if i can quit curry. a bit difficult...


----------



## rainneday

Kyokei said:


> I went out for my birthday to a champagne lounge. Got bottle service for Dom Perignon. They spilt half the bottle all over my K, my Manolos, my skirt and scarf....
> 
> I hope I can get all the stains out.



Happy belated birthday, Kyokei! artyhat:

Holy moly, let's just say that being showered with champagne on your birthday has got to be an auspicious christening for the year to come! Kind of like rain on a wedding day... Wow. I'm sure the lounge has insurance so they definitely should be willing and able to cover any cleaning expenses. I'm sorry this happened to you, especially on your birthday! I hope the rest of your week makes up for it!


----------



## Kyokei

Thank you everyone! I still can't believe what happened last night but nothing seems to be ruined so I feel better. What a story.


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> Thank you everyone! I still can't believe what happened last night but nothing seems to be ruined so I feel better. What a story.




good news! so happy your bag is Clemence, it should be totally fine! 

what a bummer though, my GF is still upset about the time she spilled red wine on my shawl though I got it out


----------



## Millicat

Mindi B said:


> Kyokei, happy birthday!  Try not to let the "miss/ma'am" thing bother you.  Men don't have that worry, and women should embrace the greater power of the ma'am (IMO).
> 
> ETA:  I hadn't seen your post when I wrote the above, MrsO.  Wasn't copying you, truly.  Great minds, and all that.



Hi Mindi      Hi Café patrons 
I completely agree, I like it a lot


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei so glad that nothing was ruined. 

DH has taken to protecting my bags and shawls while we are out. I remember a few weeks ago he pulled my coat over my bag on the seat between us. Apparently some guy was holding a beer not too carefully and leaning his arm on the ledge right above my Birkin.  I thought it was funny that DH was so protective of the bag. Or maybe he just wanted to avoid me being upset if there was a spill. Either way... The things we do for our Hermes. 

Ladies I'm headed into a difficult situation this week. Dear mother in law is turning 90. I love her so. She has been such a gift in my life. But in order to celebrate I'm going to have to enter the domaine of prying judgmental sister in law, big scary out of control dog and 30 year old stepson- I'll leave the description at that. Im not bringing any nice scarves or jewelry and I'm hoping that my Evelyn will not attract any unwanted attention. Please wish me luck. [emoji16]


----------



## EmileH

Millicat said:


> Hi Mindi      Hi Café patrons
> 
> I completely agree, I like it a lot




Oh this is funny. I missed this. Ma'am is a terrible word. But these days I get so used to being called Madame in France that when I was called Miss the other day I was a bit annoyed. I rather like being a Madame. The two words seem to sum up the American versus French way of viewing aging women. Although Kyeoki my dear, you are still just a baby. [emoji8]


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kyokei so glad that nothing was ruined.
> 
> DH has taken to protecting my bags and shawls while we are out. I remember a few weeks ago he pulled my coat over my bag on the seat between us. Apparently some guy was holding a beer not too carefully and leaning his arm on the ledge right above my Birkin.  I thought it was funny that DH was so protective of the bag. Or maybe he just wanted to avoid me being upset if there was a spill. Either way... The things we do for our Hermes.
> 
> Ladies I'm headed into a difficult situation this week. Dear mother in law is turning 90. I love her so. She has been such a gift in my life. But in order to celebrate I'm going to have to enter the domaine of prying judgmental sister in law, big scary out of control dog and 30 year old stepson- I'll leave the description at that. Im not bringing any nice scarves or jewelry and I'm hoping that my Evelyn will not attract any unwanted attention. Please wish me luck. [emoji16]




Good grief please take care of yourself and your dear MIL!!! I'm scared for everybody!!!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Good grief please take care of yourself and your dear MIL!!! I'm scared for everybody!!!!




No fear. We are at the Ritz and I already booked a spa appointment as a break the second day. [emoji23]


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kyokei so glad that nothing was ruined.
> 
> DH has taken to protecting my bags and shawls while we are out. I remember a few weeks ago he pulled my coat over my bag on the seat between us. Apparently some guy was holding a beer not too carefully and leaning his arm on the ledge right above my Birkin.  I thought it was funny that DH was so protective of the bag. Or maybe he just wanted to avoid me being upset if there was a spill. Either way... The things we do for our Hermes.
> 
> Ladies I'm headed into a difficult situation this week. Dear mother in law is turning 90. I love her so. She has been such a gift in my life. But in order to celebrate I'm going to have to enter the domaine of prying judgmental sister in law, big scary out of control dog and 30 year old stepson- I'll leave the description at that. Im not bringing any nice scarves or jewelry and I'm hoping that my Evelyn will not attract any unwanted attention. Please wish me luck. [emoji16]


Good luck! Hope all goes well!
Lucky you get on with MIL. Mine just turned 94, and is an extremely difficult person.

Funny about the ma'am thing- seems like lately I am always called "miss" even though I am probably old enough to be kyokei's mom, and have been married a lng time. Wonder if that is a west coast thing to call women miss?


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kyokei so glad that nothing was ruined.
> 
> DH has taken to protecting my bags and shawls while we are out. I remember a few weeks ago he pulled my coat over my bag on the seat between us. Apparently some guy was holding a beer not too carefully and leaning his arm on the ledge right above my Birkin.  I thought it was funny that DH was so protective of the bag. Or maybe he just wanted to avoid me being upset if there was a spill. Either way... The things we do for our Hermes.
> 
> Ladies I'm headed into a difficult situation this week. Dear mother in law is turning 90. I love her so. She has been such a gift in my life. But in order to celebrate I'm going to have to enter the domaine of prying judgmental sister in law, big scary out of control dog and 30 year old stepson- I'll leave the description at that. Im not bringing any nice scarves or jewelry and I'm hoping that my Evelyn will not attract any unwanted attention. Please wish me luck. [emoji16]



I wouldn't take the Evelyne if you really want to be under the radar.  However, why should you be embarrassed about having nice/expensive things?  They know what you do for a living so why pretend to be the poor country mouse?  You don't have to be wearing it all, but some pieces are OK.  Well, that is my 2 cents and how I feel about it vis a vis my family.  Not wanting to have things ruined is a whole other issue and I am in total agreement with that,


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kyokei so glad that nothing was ruined.
> 
> DH has taken to protecting my bags and shawls while we are out. I remember a few weeks ago he pulled my coat over my bag on the seat between us. Apparently some guy was holding a beer not too carefully and leaning his arm on the ledge right above my Birkin.  I thought it was funny that DH was so protective of the bag. Or maybe he just wanted to avoid me being upset if there was a spill. Either way... The things we do for our Hermes.
> 
> Ladies I'm headed into a difficult situation this week. Dear mother in law is turning 90. I love her so. She has been such a gift in my life. But in order to celebrate I'm going to have to enter the domaine of prying judgmental sister in law, big scary out of control dog and 30 year old stepson- I'll leave the description at that. Im not bringing any nice scarves or jewelry and I'm hoping that my Evelyn will not attract any unwanted attention. Please wish me luck. [emoji16]



It is great that your DH is that protective over your Hermes! I am single and will likely stay that way but many men (and even women) I know wonder why I worry over my K when "it's just a bag".

Yikes.... good luck with that situation. It's nice to see that you get along well with your MIL. Inlaws can be difficult.

When I don't want to attract much attention with my Evelyne I wear it with the H facing my body.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh this is funny. I missed this. Ma'am is a terrible word. But these days I get so used to being called Madame in France that when I was called Miss the other day I was a bit annoyed. I rather like being a Madame. The two words seem to sum up the American versus French way of viewing aging women. Although Kyeoki my dear, you are still just a baby. [emoji8]



I like madam especially in a nice venue or high end store where things like that are typical. However, there is a very casual restaurant I go to and one waiter there that always sarcastically calls me "young madam".... it is not that kind of place at all and I can't shake the feeling he is mocking me, so it irritates me there a bit.

But I prefer it to when people call me "girlie", "sweetheart", etc.

Though everyone here has made me view ma'am in a bit of a different way.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No fear. We are at the Ritz and I already booked a spa appointment as a break the second day. [emoji23]




I am howling. Good girl


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No fear. We are at the Ritz and I already booked a spa appointment as a break the second day. [emoji23]



Sounds like a good move Pocketbook but yay to MIL 90th!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe, 

I'm away from home working on a family issue in the Lone Star state this week, the potential for a massive dose of retail therapy is looming large! I also almost just bought the Egee on the Web Finds thread but closed the browser window. 

My dear dad and I are headed to dinner shortly, I'm the first to arrive in town for... hmm, let's just call this the worst surprise party ever. We're having a gathering to address some issues with a family member but I don't want to bring down the Cafe so let's pretend it's really a party!

I asked my dad if I could wear jeans to dinner and he said sure, as long as you wear one of your scarves so that was adorable. 

I hope everyone is doing well!

I'm escaping in the AM to check out the local H where I hope to find an elusive exotic CDC which is pretty much the only thing I would buy away from my home store. I'm also going to see a new Celine store, I love their architecture and visit Chanel to see if they are as rude to me as they usually are. I am not exactly a Real Housewife of TX so service here is hit or miss as I'm rather Non Traditional for TX

Oh and if you want to get some funny looks, wear the Gucci Fur Lined Slippers anywhere in TX. I am apparently from another planet  Between the shoes and my K, no one knows what to make of me!


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No fear. We are at the Ritz and I already booked a spa appointment as a break the second day. [emoji23]


Well, we are here for you! Good luck. I would hate to be without all my lovely H. Can't you bring a scarf or two just to fondle in private?  We won't tell.


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I'm away from home working on a family issue in the Lone Star state this week, the potential for a massive dose of retail therapy is looming large! I also almost just bought the Egee on the Web Finds thread but closed the browser window.
> 
> My dear dad and I are headed to dinner shortly, I'm the first to arrive in town for... hmm, let's just call this the worst surprise party ever. We're having a gathering to address some issues with a family member but I don't want to bring down the Cafe so let's pretend it's really a party!
> 
> I asked my dad if I could wear jeans to dinner and he said sure, as long as you wear one of your scarves so that was adorable.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I'm escaping in the AM to check out the local H where I hope to find an elusive exotic CDC which is pretty much the only thing I would buy away from my home store. I'm also going to see a new Celine store, I love their architecture and visit Chanel to see if they are as rude to me as they usually are. I am not exactly a Real Housewife of TX so service here is hit or miss as I'm rather Non Traditional for TX
> 
> Oh and if you want to get some funny looks, wear the Gucci Fur Lined Slippers anywhere in TX. I am apparently from another planet  Between the shoes and my K, no one knows what to make of me!



Good luck with your family issue and if you ever need someone to talk to, feel free to PM. Wishing you luck on finding a CDC also! I also wouldn't buy much away from my home store.

Haha, a while ago I went to Missouri, Oklahoma, and Kansas... and not the city parts of those states either. I didn't have any H back then but they didn't know what to make of me either.

Those slippers definitely leave an impression. They look great on you!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm away from home working on a family issue in the Lone Star state this week, the potential for a massive dose of retail therapy is looming large! I also almost just bought the Egee on the Web Finds thread but closed the browser window.
> 
> 
> 
> My dear dad and I are headed to dinner shortly, I'm the first to arrive in town for... hmm, let's just call this the worst surprise party ever. We're having a gathering to address some issues with a family member but I don't want to bring down the Cafe so let's pretend it's really a party!
> 
> 
> 
> I asked my dad if I could wear jeans to dinner and he said sure, as long as you wear one of your scarves so that was adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm escaping in the AM to check out the local H where I hope to find an elusive exotic CDC which is pretty much the only thing I would buy away from my home store. I'm also going to see a new Celine store, I love their architecture and visit Chanel to see if they are as rude to me as they usually are. I am not exactly a Real Housewife of TX so service here is hit or miss as I'm rather Non Traditional for TX
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and if you want to get some funny looks, wear the Gucci Fur Lined Slippers anywhere in TX. I am apparently from another planet  Between the shoes and my K, no one knows what to make of me!





Good luck with everything Mrs Owen. The family thing and the CduC. And getting decent service at Chanel. I know how you feel. For one year I worked in Temple, TX. Don't ask. We are still trying to forget that year. I wore louboutins- low heeled sensible louboutins- and I think people thought I was a devil worshiper or something, 




momasaurus said:


> Well, we are here for you! Good luck. I would hate to be without all my lovely H. Can't you bring a scarf or two just to fondle in private?  We won't tell.




I'm pushing my luck and bringing one maxitwilly, a horn necklace and the Evelyn. No louboutins.


----------



## eagle1002us

Kyokei said:


> I went out for my birthday to a champagne lounge. Got bottle service for Dom Perignon. They spilt half the bottle all over my K, my Manolos, my skirt and scarf....
> 
> I hope I can get all the stains out.




That is incredible.  Sorry to hear that.   I heard of someone once who was looking at an exotic bag at H and spilled some champagne on it.  She was a good customer so the boutique took it in stride.  


I imagine cleaners have encountered that problem before.  Are you sending the bag to H for cleaning?  Yeesh, what a drag.  Unbelievable.  But hey, happy birthday anyhow, *Kyokei*.    It will make a great dinner party story a few years from now.


----------



## Millicat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh this is funny. I missed this. Ma'am is a terrible word. But these days I get so used to being called Madame in France that when I was called Miss the other day I was a bit annoyed. I rather like being a Madame. The two words seem to sum up the American versus French way of viewing aging women. Although Kyeoki my dear, you are still just a baby. [emoji8]



Really ? Why so ?  I'm curious, why should it be such a bad thing ? Is it considered slang ? (I really dislike slang !!!).
It always makes me smile how there can be these subtle language barriers between English speaking countries - I like it 
What are your views on Queen Elizabeth being called Ma'am ?
Is it all in the accent ?
The aforementioned has a long vowel sound on the a's, the American English would be a short sound to them, isn't that right ?


----------



## Millicat

Kyokei said:


> I like madam especially in a nice venue or high end store where things like that are typical. However, there is a very casual restaurant I go to and one waiter there that always sarcastically calls me "young madam".... it is not that kind of place at all and I can't shake the feeling he is mocking me, so it irritates me there a bit.
> 
> But I prefer it to when people call me "girlie", "sweetheart", etc.
> 
> Though everyone here has made me view ma'am in a bit of a different way.



I completely agree with you, if someone called me girlie i'd feel like screaming, sweetheart is slightly less irritating - unless of course it's a husband or father !
How about this one ..... lovee (luvee), I *absolutely loathe* this and one day I feel like slapping the person when it happens .....   if it happens again ..... who knows !!!!!


----------



## EmileH

Millicat said:


> Really ? Why so ?  I'm curious, why should it be such a bad thing ? Is it considered slang ? (I really dislike slang !!!).
> 
> It always makes me smile how there can be these subtle language barriers between English speaking countries - I like it
> 
> What are your views on Queen Elizabeth being called Ma'am ?
> 
> Is it all in the accent ?
> 
> The aforementioned has a long vowel sound on the a's, the American English would be a short sound to them, isn't that right ?




It is more the meaning behind it. I don't mind it for instance in the American South where it is used commonly and is meant as a formality or as a term of respect. Probably similar to the way it is used in the UK. In the northeastern United States it is not as common and it is used as often as an insult as a term of respect. It is difficult to determine sometimes. On a side note, It is also difficult to predict when walking through doors whether the gentleman in front of you is going to hold it or literally slam it in your face after he walks through. The northeastern United States and especially New England where I live are a wasteland for good manners.


----------



## Mindi B

Millicat said:


> Really ? Why so ?  I'm curious, why should it be such a bad thing ? Is it considered slang ? (I really dislike slang !!!).
> It always makes me smile how there can be these subtle language barriers between English speaking countries - I like it
> What are your views on Queen Elizabeth being called Ma'am ?
> Is it all in the accent ?
> The aforementioned has a long vowel sound on the a's, the American English would be a short sound to them, isn't that right ?



Yup, I think the pronunciation in British English is traditionally like "Mum" or "Mom," whereas Americans pronounce it to rhyme with "Spam."  There is a cultural difference in connotation, too, Millicat.  It is definitely a term of respect in the UK.  In the US, while the term most certainly can be used respectfully, it is also used as an alternative to "Miss," with the former suggesting age and the latter youth, so it can be fraught.


----------



## EmileH

Don't you wish you could sleep this well on a plane?


----------



## Mindi B

Oh-Em-Gee, the CUTENESS.  I can't take it.


----------



## Millicat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It is more the meaning behind it. I don't mind it for instance in the American South where it is used commonly and is meant as a formality or as a term of respect. Probably similar to the way it is used in the UK. In the northeastern United States it is not as common and it is used as often as an insult as a term of respect. It is difficult to determine sometimes. On a side note, It is also difficult to predict when walking through doors whether the gentleman in front of you is going to hold it or literally slam it in your face after he walks through. The northeastern United States and especially New England where I live are a wasteland for good manners.





Mindi B said:


> Yup, I think the pronunciation in British English is traditionally like "Mum" or "Mom," whereas Americans pronounce it to rhyme with "Spam."  There is a cultural difference in connotation, too, Millicat.  It is definitely a term of respect in the UK.  In the US, while the term most certainly can be used respectfully, it is also used as an alternative to "Miss," with the former suggesting age and the latter youth, so it can be fraught.



Very interesting, I've learnt a lot here.

I'll tell you how I know the term Ma'am in the US ....... I lived in Florida for a year and heard it there, it was used quite a lot and I really liked it, it seemed very respectful.

Another place I've heard it - this'll make you chuckle ......... in CSI (the first/original one)  
'Nick Stokes' used it a lot and ohhhhh, the way he said it made me go weak at the knees ...... 

I didn't realise it was also used in a condescending manner aswell.


----------



## Millicat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Don't you wish you could sleep this well on a plane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346182



Isn't that sweet :kiss::doggie:


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> Oh-Em-Gee, the CUTENESS.  I can't take it.







Millicat said:


> Isn't that sweet :kiss::doggie:




Eli thanks you both. [emoji8]


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Don't you wish you could sleep this well on a plane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346182


 
What a precious little sweetheart  This picture made my day.


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> What a precious little sweetheart  This picture made my day.




Merci Madam, we always enjoy your photos.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Teachers' Day to all the teachers on board!


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Teachers' Day to all the teachers on board!




Happy teachers day!


----------



## EmileH

Eli arrived safely, has checked in and is checking out the room service menu.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Eli arrived safely, has checked in and is checking out the room service menu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346390



I love that sweet little face.


----------



## Mindi B

Eli looks like a baby seal!  I would be putty in his paws.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Eli arrived safely, has checked in and is checking out the room service menu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346390




So adorable, Pocketbook Pup!!


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Don't you wish you could sleep this well on a plane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346182




I die. Precious


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Eli arrived safely, has checked in and is checking out the room service menu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346390




Oh that baby deserve extra special room service!!


----------



## Freckles1

Millicat said:


> Very interesting, I've learnt a lot here.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you how I know the term Ma'am in the US ....... I lived in Florida for a year and heard it there, it was used quite a lot and I really liked it, it seemed very respectful.
> 
> 
> 
> Another place I've heard it - this'll make you chuckle ......... in CSI (the first/original one)
> 
> 'Nick Stokes' used it a lot and ohhhhh, the way he said it made me go weak at the knees ......
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realise it was also used in a condescending manner aswell.




I think it depends on who's saying the word Ma'am  ;0 
Oh I have naughty thoughts!!!! And yes, I have been drinking ;0 haha


----------



## Greengoddess8

MrsOwen3 said:


> wore the shoes already as its not rainy today
> 
> View attachment 3343087


Love these with those jeans, MrsO


MrsOwen3 said:


> Happy Birthday Kyokei! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji512]&#127870;
> 
> try to see it as a positive when you get ma'am, it means you're a more commanding presence and deserving of the respect!


+100 Kyokei! Wishing you a belated happy bday


Kyokei said:


> I bought this dress at Barneys the other day. It is a little big on me but the smallest size, I loved it too much to pass on it.
> 
> I wanted to share but am unsure about posting in the action threads so will show my Cafe friends.
> 
> Okay that is it for pictures today, but I will certainly share some from tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3343318


The dress, scarf, Kelly, tat's, nails....Looking good K. 


Cordeliere said:


> Yes there is such a thing.  Jyyanks has one as her avatar.  AFF had one for sale about 3 years ago.   I was too new to Hermes to know if it was the right bag for me.


OMG, I've never seen a raisin Dalvy!!!! Raisin is such a HG for me  what a great bag in a fabulous color


Kyokei said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much, Cordeliere! I am not really celebrating until tomorrow but I did impulsively get some Opus One and am making reservations for a bottle of champagne tonight, especially since tomorrow might rain hard.
> 
> Which one? I have a lot; I used to travel around and collect from many top artists. Some don't accept new clients or have a 2-3 year wait list... It was definitely a lot of working for it! But maybe prepared me for the world of H.


I always wanted to travel around to the best artist, collecting tattoos!  So cool that you actually did it. When was your last addition?  


katekluet said:


> i
> Here you go Kyokei, our Cecil Brunner rose is very happy this spring.


So gorgeous and happy Kate!  It puts a smile on my face


----------



## Kyokei

Greengoddess8 said:


> Love these with those jeans, MrsO
> 
> +100 Kyokei! Wishing you a belated happy bday
> 
> The dress, scarf, Kelly, tat's, nails....Looking good K.
> 
> OMG, I've never seen a raisin Dalvy!!!! Raisin is such a HG for me  what a great bag in a fabulous color
> 
> I always wanted to travel around to the best artist, collecting tattoos!  So cool that you actually did it. When was your last addition?
> 
> So gorgeous and happy Kate!  It puts a smile on my face



Thank you for the compliments and the belated birthday wishes! My last addition was Chris Garver about a year ago. I used to get them a lot more frequently as I had more artists I was trying to get, but I've gotten work done by most that I want... Now, the remaining artists I really want are either impossible to get (like Shige, never going to happen) or are in Japan (a few here), Italy (I've been wait listed three times for this guy and probably will never move off the wait list...), or California (he's not accepting new clients but I have a feeling I have a shot with getting an appt regardless). Right now I'm just saving my remaining space for the artists I really want rather than rushing into something with someone I can get now. Even if it takes many many years to get an appointment.

Probably my favorites that I've gotten are Mike Rubendall (my HG artist!!!!! Very very difficult to get an appt with, normally very long waiting list that only opens one day a year and books very long in advance, has to approve who he chooses), Chris O'Donnell, Myles Karr, Apro Lee, Rose Hardy.... I'm forgetting a few favorites I'm sure.


----------



## Greengoddess8

Mindi B said:


> I know there is no selling, trading, etc. here, so let me just say that if anyone has any need for Hermes ribbon, free to a good home, please PM me.  Not interested in selling OR trading, just getting rid of.  And if this post is naughty in anyone's sight and thus disappears, I understand and will not transgress again.
> Kthxbai.


You are too cute Mindi!


momasaurus said:


> Lololololol
> I have tons of ribbon also---- made Xmas tree ornaments!


Very inventive moma, I would love to see one 


Kyokei said:


> I went out for my birthday to a champagne lounge. Got bottle service for Dom Perignon. They spilt half the bottle all over my K, my Manolos, my skirt and scarf....
> 
> I hope I can get all the stains out.


The beginning of the post seemed so good. I'm so very sorry this happened to you!!!! Especially on your birthday and in your lovely outfit!!! I'm hoping everything will come out. Thank goodness it is Champagne. By the way you and my Mom share the same birthday.  


Kyokei said:


> Thank you everyone! I still can't believe what happened last night but nothing seems to be ruined so I feel better. What a story.


Oh thank goodness!!!  


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kyokei so glad that nothing was ruined.
> 
> DH has taken to protecting my bags and shawls while we are out. I remember a few weeks ago he pulled my coat over my bag on the seat between us. Apparently some guy was holding a beer not too carefully and leaning his arm on the ledge right above my Birkin.  I thought it was funny that DH was so protective of the bag. Or maybe he just wanted to avoid me being upset if there was a spill. Either way... The things we do for our Hermes.
> 
> Ladies I'm headed into a difficult situation this week. Dear mother in law is turning 90. I love her so. She has been such a gift in my life. But in order to celebrate I'm going to have to enter the domaine of prying judgmental sister in law, big scary out of control dog and 30 year old stepson- I'll leave the description at that. Im not bringing any nice scarves or jewelry and I'm hoping that my Evelyn will not attract any unwanted attention. Please wish me luck. [emoji16]


That is so sweet of your DH protecting your Hermes. And, Best of luck dear PbP with the week. I'm so glad that you have a good MIL. But, the rest sounds daunting.... I hate that you have to hide your light and Hermes under a bushel!  But, sometimes it's easier to just avoid judgemental "family" drama. 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> No fear. We are at the Ritz and I already booked a spa appointment as a break the second day. [emoji23]


Thank goodness you are staying at the Ritz and not with the SIL!!!! And, smart thinking about the spa appointment


----------



## Greengoddess8

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I'm away from home working on a family issue in the Lone Star state this week, the potential for a massive dose of retail therapy is looming large! I also almost just bought the Egee on the Web Finds thread but closed the browser window.
> 
> My dear dad and I are headed to dinner shortly, I'm the first to arrive in town for... hmm, let's just call this the worst surprise party ever. We're having a gathering to address some issues with a family member but I don't want to bring down the Cafe so let's pretend it's really a party!
> 
> I asked my dad if I could wear jeans to dinner and he said sure, as long as you wear one of your scarves so that was adorable.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I'm escaping in the AM to check out the local H where I hope to find an elusive exotic CDC which is pretty much the only thing I would buy away from my home store. I'm also going to see a new Celine store, I love their architecture and visit Chanel to see if they are as rude to me as they usually are. I am not exactly a Real Housewife of TX so service here is hit or miss as I'm rather Non Traditional for TX
> 
> Oh and if you want to get some funny looks, wear the Gucci Fur Lined Slippers anywhere in TX. I am apparently from another planet  Between the shoes and my K, no one knows what to make of me!


Oh MrsO, I am sending you positive energy for your "surprise" party!  My family has experience with those, too. Sending you a big hug. I LOVE that your Dad mentioned the scarf with the jeans So sweet. I can't wait to see what you find at H, Chanel, Celine  If, you find an exotic CDC remember to check for wrinkles. I tend to get some funny looks no matter wear I am.


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good luck with everything Mrs Owen. The family thing and the CduC. And getting decent service at Chanel. I know how you feel. For one year I worked in Temple, TX. Don't ask. We are still trying to forget that year. I wore louboutins- low heeled sensible louboutins- and I think people thought I was a devil worshiper or something,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pushing my luck and bringing one maxitwilly, a horn necklace and the Evelyn. No louboutins.


Can't see you as a devil worshiper PbP  So, glad you at least have a couple H items with you. 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Don't you wish you could sleep this well on a plane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346182


Yes, I do!!! Look at Eli's adorable face!!!!


Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Teachers' Day to all the teachers on board!


+1 to all the great teachers out in the universe. 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Eli arrived safely, has checked in and is checking out the room service menu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346390


This picture is absolutely adorable!!!! I just want to kiss that cute little head. 


Kyokei said:


> Thank you for the compliments and the belated birthday wishes! My last addition was Chris Garver about a year ago. I used to get them a lot more frequently as I had more artists I was trying to get, but I've gotten work done by most that I want... Now, the remaining artists I really want are either impossible to get (like Shige, never going to happen) or are in Japan (a few here), Italy (I've been wait listed three times for this guy and probably will never move off the wait list...), or California (he's not accepting new clients but I have a feeling I have a shot with getting an appt regardless). Right now I'm just saving my remaining space for the artists I really want rather than rushing into something with someone I can get now. Even if it takes many many years to get an appointment.
> 
> Probably my favorites that I've gotten are Mike Rubendall (my HG artist!!!!! Very very difficult to get an appt with, normally very long waiting list that only opens one day a year and books very long in advance, has to approve who he chooses), Chris O'Donnell, Myles Karr, Apro Lee, Rose Hardy.... I'm forgetting a few favorites I'm sure.



Wow, that is truly amazing Kyokei!!! I would LOVE to see your Mike Rubendall!!! Actually I would love to see all of them better  Thank you for sharing a bit of your amazing tattoo
journey!


----------



## Maedi

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Don't you wish you could sleep this well on a plane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346182



So adorable and I share your sentiments regarding door holding. It still baffles me how few people hold the door.


----------



## Millicat

Maedi said:


> So adorable and I share your sentiments regarding door holding. It still baffles me how few people hold the door.



I think it's one of many generational things 
I had this conversation with a friend yesterday, she is in her eighties, and it's very apparent to her, as you'd imagine.


----------



## Mindi B

I tend to hold the door for anyone behind me who is sufficiently close that, if I didn't, the door would close in his/her face.  I am actually okay with not having doors held for me, but it is a nice gesture.  The only person I would really LIKE to hold doors for me is DH, and he generally can't be bothered.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> I tend to hold the door for anyone behind me who is sufficiently close that, if I didn't, the door would close in his/her face.  I am actually okay with not having doors held for me, but it is a nice gesture.  The only person I would really LIKE to hold doors for me is DH, and he generally can't be bothered.




I sympathize. DH stopped holding doors for me after the wedding. [emoji23] it's a nice gesture. I also like when men walk on the outside of the sidewalk. But that's even more rare these days. Sigh. 

Eli thanks you all for your sweet compliments. As you might imagine he's a bit spoiled with that cute little face.


----------



## Cordeliere

Kyokei said:


> Thank you for the compliments and the belated birthday wishes! My last addition was Chris Garver about a year ago. I used to get them a lot more frequently as I had more artists I was trying to get, but I've gotten work done by most that I want... Now, the remaining artists I really want are either impossible to get (like Shige, never going to happen) or are in Japan (a few here), Italy (I've been wait listed three times for this guy and probably will never move off the wait list...), or California (he's not accepting new clients but I have a feeling I have a shot with getting an appt regardless). Right now I'm just saving my remaining space for the artists I really want rather than rushing into something with someone I can get now. Even if it takes many many years to get an appointment.
> 
> Probably my favorites that I've gotten are Mike Rubendall (my HG artist!!!!! Very very difficult to get an appt with, normally very long waiting list that only opens one day a year and books very long in advance, has to approve who he chooses), Chris O'Donnell, Myles Karr, Apro Lee, Rose Hardy.... I'm forgetting a few favorites I'm sure.



Treat me like I have been in a time capsule for the last 30 years, but I know absolutely nothing about tattoos.   Virgin skin here.  So please understand where my respectful curiosity comes from.  After you identify the special artists and get in to see them, how do you decide on the image?   Does the artist create a unique design for you?   Is it a collaborative process?   What does the conversation start with?  "I want X colors?"  "I am in the mood for something X?"  "I want something this size in this spot?"


----------



## momasaurus

For green goddess !!


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I sympathize. DH stopped holding doors for me after the wedding. [emoji23] it's a nice gesture. I also like when men walk on the outside of the sidewalk. But that's even more rare these days. Sigh.
> 
> Eli thanks you all for your sweet compliments. As you might imagine he's a bit spoiled with that cute little face.


I love it when men walk on the outside. But you're right - it's soooo rare. Nowadays when people are polite to me I assume it's because I look old and that is depressing. Ugh....


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> View attachment 3346865
> 
> 
> For green goddess !!




This is really cool. Very creative.


----------



## Kyokei

Cordeliere said:


> Treat me like I have been in a time capsule for the last 30 years, but I know absolutely nothing about tattoos.   Virgin skin here.  So please understand where my respectful curiosity comes from.  After you identify the special artists and get in to see them, how do you decide on the image?   Does the artist create a unique design for you?   Is it a collaborative process?   What does the conversation start with?  "I want X colors?"  "I am in the mood for something X?"  "I want something this size in this spot?"




No problem at all! I'm happy to share. You commission them at that point to make the image for you and talk about size and placement. It is a faux pas to copy anyone else's design so it is made just for you, etc. Though some of the newer artists who aren't as..... skilled/known copy, unfortunately. Most of the better artists have something they are known for so you generally go to them for that. Many I prefer are known for traditional Japanese style motifs and art. One is from Korea and specializes in traditional style Korean tigers found in historical paintings. Many also make paintings as well which can give you a feel for their style. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Kyokei

momasaurus said:


> View attachment 3346865
> 
> 
> For green goddess !!




Really nice! I was thinking of something to do with all of my H ribbon.


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> View attachment 3346865
> 
> 
> For green goddess !!


So cute! Very creative, Momma!


----------



## momasaurus

Thanks, *Pocketbook pup, Kyokei, and scarf1*. I made some for myself and a few H friends about 2 years ago. I basically copied something I saw (maybe in the DIY thread here?). Oh almost forgot - I also made this:


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Thanks, *Pocketbook pup, Kyokei, and scarf1*. I made some for myself and a few H friends about 2 years ago. I basically copied something I saw (maybe in the DIY thread here?). Oh almost forgot - I also made this:




I like the bracelet too! Great idea.


----------



## Cordeliere

Kyokei said:


> No problem at all! I'm happy to share. You commission them at that point to make the image for you and talk about size and placement. It is a faux pas to copy anyone else's design so it is made just for you, etc. Though some of the newer artists who aren't as..... skilled/known copy, unfortunately. Most of the better artists have something they are known for so you generally go to them for that. Many I prefer are known for traditional Japanese style motifs and art. One is from Korea and specializes in traditional style Korean tigers found in historical paintings. Many also make paintings as well which can give you a feel for their style. Hope that makes sense.



Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Eli arrived safely, has checked in and is checking out the room service menu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346390



What kind of pocketbook does Eli prefer to ride in?  How big is he?


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> What kind of pocketbook does Eli prefer to ride in?  How big is he?




He weighs 6 lbs and he is 8 years old. He doesn't get to ride in mommy's bags any more. He has his own dedicated bag to travel on the plane. There are several companies that make very nice travel bags for dogs. I believe his current favorite is from pets fly.  I do wish Hermes would start making dog collars again. I'm not crazy enough to put him in an Hermes bag though.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I sympathize. DH stopped holding doors for me after the wedding. [emoji23] it's a nice gesture. I also like when men walk on the outside of the sidewalk. But that's even more rare these days. Sigh.
> 
> Eli thanks you all for your sweet compliments. As you might imagine he's a bit spoiled with that cute little face.




My husband does both of these - opens my door and walks closest to the street when on the side walk. To be honest, I made him and now he just does it. DS does too. I have given him no choice!!!! Haha


----------



## Freckles1

Ladies,
My peonies!!!



Yippee!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> He weighs 6 lbs and he is 8 years old. He doesn't get to ride in mommy's bags any more. He has his own dedicated bag to travel on the plane. There are several companies that make very nice travel bags for dogs. I believe his current favorite is from pets fly.  I do wish Hermes would start making dog collars again. I'm not crazy enough to put him in an Hermes bag though.



In my fantasies, Eli would ride in a Picotin, wear a gavroche, and would look very French.


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies,
> My peonies!!!
> View attachment 3347019
> View attachment 3347020
> 
> Yippee!!!




Oh how beautiful! 

Good for you for teaching DH and especially DS good manners. Little things like this make life so much more pleasant.


----------



## scarf1

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies,
> My peonies!!!
> View attachment 3347019
> View attachment 3347020
> 
> Yippee!!!


Beautiful!
I love peonies!


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh how beautiful!
> 
> Good for you for teaching DH and especially DS good manners. Little things like this make life so much more pleasant.




I love chilvary!!!!! 


Knockout rose bush by the grocery store!
I am in love with spring this year!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> I love chilvary!!!!!
> View attachment 3347040
> 
> Knockout rose bush by the grocery store!
> I am in love with spring this year!!




And I can see why! Gorgeous!

I think we are about three weeks behind you as far as gardening/ weather. My azaleas are just now in bloom. The peonies have just sprouted. It's amazing how fast things grow though isn't it?


----------



## scarf1

The roses have been amazing in No. cal this year. Must be all the rain we got a few months ago.  Now the Rhodies are in bloom. Will snap some pix later today.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And I can see why! Gorgeous!
> 
> I think we are about three weeks behind you as far as gardening/ weather. My azaleas are just now in bloom. The peonies have just sprouted. It's amazing how fast things grow though isn't it?







scarf1 said:


> The roses have been amazing in No. cal this year. Must be all the rain we got a few months ago.  Now the Rhodies are in bloom. Will snap some pix later today.




PbP it is crazy!! I wish the azaleas stayed longer ;(
Scarf, the rain has definitely made a difference in the Midwest I think! I just saw roses in my side yard I've never seen before!


----------



## Freckles1

One more


Peonies and kitchen chickens!


----------



## Freckles1




----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3347307


----------



## Kyokei

Very off topic but was thinking of asking for some advice from those very knowledgable in H.

I am looking for something to keep me warm in heavily air conditioned cafes/restaurants this summer. This is always a problem for me every year and is already starting. I always bring a jacket, but that often isn't enough, and I don't want to keep carrying a winter coat around with me all summer...

Do you guys think the shawls can be used almost like a wrap to keep yourself warm in air conditioning?? Does anyone use them this way?

I don't want to take my Hermes blanket outside. I was also looking at the ponchos but I am really short and many people on here taller than me say it is too long for them.


----------



## katekluet

Freckles, thank you for the peony photos, they are exquisite!! 
Kyokei, keeping warm as a wrap is a main way I use my shawls. They can fit into your purse in a zip lock bag or one of MaiTai's pretty ones which is handy, I live where the weather can change temps quickly or vary from place to place and I find the shawls so useful for this....they keep me nice and warm.


----------



## scarf1

Rhododendrons are blooming...


----------



## scarf1

Just noticed the day lilies have started blooming as well.


----------



## Freckles1

scarf1 said:


> Just noticed the day lilies have started blooming as well.







scarf1 said:


> Rhododendrons are blooming...




Gorgeous scarf!!!!!! Just gorgeous!!! I love it!!


----------



## Kyokei

scarf1 said:


> Rhododendrons are blooming...





scarf1 said:


> Just noticed the day lilies have started blooming as well.



Very lovely pictures!!!


----------



## Kyokei

katekluet said:


> Freckles, thank you for the peony photos, they are exquisite!!
> Kyokei, keeping warm as a wrap is a main way I use my shawls. They can fit into your purse in a zip lock bag or one of MaiTai's pretty ones which is handy, I live where the weather can change temps quickly or vary from place to place and I find the shawls so useful for this....they keep me nice and warm.



Thank you for your reply. If you don't mind me asking, how do you tie them as a wrap to keep warm? I originally was just thinking of buying maybe one more because I find silk more wearable but think I will invest in a bunch of options if I can use them as wraps!

And oh~ Thank you for the MaiTai recommendation. I'd never seen the "shop" section before but those are lovely.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Just noticed the day lilies have started blooming as well.




Gorgeous!


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Thank you for your reply. If you don't mind me asking, how do you tie them as a wrap to keep warm? I originally was just thinking of buying maybe one more because I find silk more wearable but think I will invest in a bunch of options if I can use them as wraps!
> 
> 
> 
> And oh~ Thank you for the MaiTai recommendation. I'd never seen the "shop" section before but those are lovely.




I use both my 140 silks and cashmeres in this way. The easiest thing to do is to fold in half diagonally to make a triangle and drape it over your shoulders. Mai tais website has some more elaborate ideas. I also bought a shawl holder from her site to carry my shawl safely in my bag.


----------



## Maedi

Millicat said:


> I think it's one of many generational things
> I had this conversation with a friend yesterday, she is in her eighties, and it's very apparent to her, as you'd imagine.



I agree but the onset of missing manners is spreading and affecting even older generations.


I love all the flower pictures. The roses are thriving on the west coast - for a second I thought it was due to my pruning skills


----------



## Millicat

Maedi said:


> I agree but the onset of missing manners is spreading and affecting even older generations.
> 
> 
> I love all the flower pictures. The roses are thriving on the west coast - for a second I thought it was due to my pruning skills



True !
I work with folks from all walks of life, mostly older people -  85 and over - and you're quite right !
My theory is that the way someone is as a _younger_ person is the way they will be right through their life ...... bad-mannered _then_ means bad mannered _now_ !


----------



## alismarr

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies,
> My peonies!!!
> View attachment 3347019
> View attachment 3347020
> 
> Yippee!!!



Lovely!  Mine have just surfaced so a long way to go.  We actually have sun this morning, albeit hazy.  After a week of rain and freezing temps it feels like spring - hurrah!


----------



## Freckles1

alismarr said:


> Lovely!  Mine have just surfaced so a long way to go.  We actually have sun this morning, albeit hazy.  After a week of rain and freezing temps it feels like spring - hurrah!




[emoji259][emoji259][emoji259][emoji259][emoji259] come on spring!!


----------



## katekluet

Kyokei said:


> Thank you for your reply. If you don't mind me asking, how do you tie them as a wrap to keep warm? I originally was just thinking of buying maybe one more because I find silk more wearable but think I will invest in a bunch of options if I can use them as wraps!
> 
> And oh~ Thank you for the MaiTai recommendation. I'd never seen the "shop" section before but those are lovely.


Kyokei, like PbP, usually I fold in a triangle and drape over my shoulders, knotting or using a MaiTai shawl ring..either centered or off to one side. My SA also showed me how to fold once into a rectangle and make a shrug by tying the smaller side ends together and putting your arms through.


----------



## MSO13

hi Cafe!

I had a nice time at H Tuesday but a really rough day yesterday so it's been an up and down week! My family achieved the purpose of our visit so it's a positive step forward but needless to say I'll be glad to be home in a few hours. One of our kitties got out on Saturday night right before I had to leave so poor DH has been handling that on his own. DH succeeded in finding him with the help of our great neighbors and trapping him last night. he's one of our more skittish rescues and wouldn't have been able to be picked up in the wild so I'm thrilled he's home waiting for me. 

I did pick up 2 little somethings during my free time at H and will share soon. 

Kyokei, I almost always have a silk or cashmere GM with me for cold and AC in the summer. they're the best. I have one today for the plane as a chic blanket! You should try one, they're easy to wear!


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I like the bracelet too! Great idea.


You are so sweet. I am a very indifferent cook, but making stuff like this is super fun and relaxing for me. Maybe it's my version of baking cookies. I have loads of half-finished quilts, half-knit sweaters (one for my baby who is now 29, LOLOL), etc.


----------



## momasaurus

Kyokei said:


> Very off topic but was thinking of asking for some advice from those very knowledgable in H.
> 
> I am looking for something to keep me warm in heavily air conditioned cafes/restaurants this summer. This is always a problem for me every year and is already starting. I always bring a jacket, but that often isn't enough, and I don't want to keep carrying a winter coat around with me all summer...
> 
> Do you guys think the shawls can be used almost like a wrap to keep yourself warm in air conditioning?? Does anyone use them this way?
> 
> I don't want to take my Hermes blanket outside. I was also looking at the ponchos but I am really short and many people on here taller than me say it is too long for them.


I never really put away the CSGM shawls. They are great in summer. My most worn ones fold up pretty neatly and can be tucked into a bag. 

Also, although they look flimsy, the 140 moussies can really keep neck and shoulders warm in a chilly place. They are so forgiving with tying, you can fling it on any which way, and keep tucking in, loosening, and readjusting all day and night. You have a giant moussie, right?


----------



## gracekelly

Kyokei said:


> Very off topic but was thinking of asking for some advice from those very knowledgable in H.
> 
> I am looking for something to keep me warm in heavily air conditioned cafes/restaurants this summer. This is always a problem for me every year and is already starting. I always bring a jacket, but that often isn't enough, and I don't want to keep carrying a winter coat around with me all summer...
> 
> Do you guys think the shawls can be used almost like a wrap to keep yourself warm in air conditioning?? Does anyone use them this way?
> 
> I don't want to take my Hermes blanket outside. I was also looking at the ponchos but I am really short and many people on here taller than me say it is too long for them.



Aside from a shawl, you might have to go to a cardigan.  Have you looked at the RTW at the boutique?  Here is something from the site, but I am sure there is a larger selection.

http://usa.hermes.com/woman/ready-t...igan/configurable-product-002702d3-49055.html

You might try wearing a shawl as a shrug as pictured here.


----------



## Kyokei

Thank you all for the suggestions! I might try more shawls then during my next H visit. I do own one CSGM but have never used it that way. I need to explore the moussies as well; I've never tried them on for fear of them looking too casual on me.

Next time I go I might look at the ponchos too. I have looked a bit at the RTW (coats). I have a few cardigans not from H but will check those out as well. Most of the RTW seems more summery at the moment.

I went to H today and bought a necklace and perfume..... and also have a very exciting surprise....


----------



## Kyokei

Also... Two separate people thought I worked at H and asked me to see things when I was there. Was interesting!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies,
> My peonies!!!
> View attachment 3347019
> View attachment 3347020
> 
> Yippee!!!



This has given me a major case of peonies envy.


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> This has given me a major case of peonies envy.




[emoji15][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## scarf1

Kyokei said:


> Also... Two separate people thought I worked at H and asked me to see things when I was there. Was interesting!





Madam Bijoux said:


> This has given me a major case of peonies envy.




Both of these made me laugh!


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> Thank you all for the suggestions! I might try more shawls then during my next H visit. I do own one CSGM but have never used it that way. I need to explore the moussies as well; I've never tried them on for fear of them looking too casual on me.
> 
> Next time I go I might look at the ponchos too. I have looked a bit at the RTW (coats). I have a few cardigans not from H but will check those out as well. Most of the RTW seems more summery at the moment.
> 
> I went to H today and bought a necklace and perfume..... and also have a very exciting surprise....




let me live vicariously, what's the surprise??


----------



## MSO13

my little dose of retail therapy, Bleu Azteque Calvi in chevre and Barenia Picnic bangle

View attachment 3348305


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> my little dose of retail therapy, Bleu Azteque Calvi in chevre and Barenia Picnic bangle
> 
> View attachment 3348305




So beautiful!! Congratulations.


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> let me live vicariously, what's the surprise??




I was offered and made a SO...... I can't believe this is happening to me.


----------



## EmileH

I wanted to share with you guys. Dear mother in law then and now. Still every bit as beautiful.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wanted to share with you guys. Dear mother in law then and now. Still every bit as beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348368
> View attachment 3348369


What a glamorous photo!


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wanted to share with you guys. Dear mother in law then and now. Still every bit as beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348368
> View attachment 3348369




Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wanted to share with you guys. Dear mother in law then and now. Still every bit as beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348368
> View attachment 3348369




She's amazing


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wanted to share with you guys. Dear mother in law then and now. Still every bit as beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348368
> View attachment 3348369




Hope you had a lovely celebration!


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> I was offered and made a SO...... I can't believe this is happening to me.




Wow, congratulations! What did you order?


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wanted to share with you guys. Dear mother in law then and now. Still every bit as beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348368
> View attachment 3348369




She is beautiful. Absolutely beautiful. My goodness!!! Old school Hollywood !!!


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> Wow, congratulations! What did you order?



A beautiful Kelly. 

I think I am a Kelly girl at heart. Though I love their other bags and would like to branch out into other styles.... for the chance to order something special.......? Definitely a Kelly.

Luckily two of my ultimate HG colors were available in the SO list?!??! So I did bicolor 

I'll keep the colors a secret for now but.... wow, what great luck!!


----------



## Kyokei

Also MrsO.... please let me know how you enjoy your new Calvi! I was thinking of getting a H card case (along with the millions of other things I want from the store ) and would love to hear how it works out.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> my little dose of retail therapy, Bleu Azteque Calvi in chevre and Barenia Picnic bangle
> 
> View attachment 3348305


 


Beautiful and very cool.  Thank heavens for days that require retail therapy o/w everyone would look really tatty.  


That beautiful picnic bangle wasn't priced like the picnic Kelly (also TDF) a few years back, was it?  The Kelly was something like $28K.  (I am trying to ask the price but in a discreet roundabout way, in case it isn't obvious


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> Both of these made me laugh!


+ 1 :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## momasaurus

MrsOwen3 said:


> my little dose of retail therapy, Bleu Azteque Calvi in chevre and Barenia Picnic bangle
> 
> View attachment 3348305


DYING!!! That bangle is perfection. Major congrats on scoring it. I hope to see some action pix!


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wanted to share with you guys. Dear mother in law then and now. Still every bit as beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348368
> View attachment 3348369


Ultra-glamorous!!! Movie star?


----------



## momasaurus

Kyokei said:


> A beautiful Kelly.
> 
> I think I am a Kelly girl at heart. Though I love their other bags and would like to branch out into other styles.... for the chance to order something special.......? Definitely a Kelly.
> 
> Luckily two of my ultimate HG colors were available in the SO list?!??! So I did bicolor
> 
> I'll keep the colors a secret for now but.... wow, what great luck!!


O.M.G.!!!! Fantastic! First they think you work there, then you score a Kelly SO. Happy Birthday indeed! We will all be anxiously awaiting your reveal! Congrats.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> A beautiful Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am a Kelly girl at heart. Though I love their other bags and would like to branch out into other styles.... for the chance to order something special.......? Definitely a Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily two of my ultimate HG colors were available in the SO list?!??! So I did bicolor
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep the colors a secret for now but.... wow, what great luck!!




Congratulations! How wonderful!


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> Beautiful and very cool.  Thank heavens for days that require retail therapy o/w everyone would look really tatty.
> 
> 
> That beautiful picnic bangle wasn't priced like the picnic Kelly (also TDF) a few years back, was it?  The Kelly was something like $28K.  (I am trying to ask the price but in a discreet roundabout way, in case it isn't obvious




Ha, no need to be discreet! It was $740 [emoji4]

Apparently there's a picnic B this year so that must be $35k


----------



## Mindi B

PbP, that photo is remarkable.  Her bone structure!  Her skin!  (Then AND now.) Wow.  
Kyokei, that is SO exciting (pun intended)!  What a great birthday surprise!  A horseshoe stamp is in your future.
Madam B, you are hilarious.  And naughty, which makes it even better.


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ha, no need to be discreet! It was $740 [emoji4]
> 
> Apparently there's a picnic B this year so that must be $35k




So cool and so you!!


----------



## katekluet

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wanted to share with you guys. Dear mother in law then and now. Still every bit as beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348368
> View attachment 3348369


Lovely and how wonderful that she is having a family celebration in Paris!


----------



## EmileH

katekluet said:


> Lovely and how wonderful that she is having a family celebration in Paris!




Thank you everyone. Kate, we are just in Florida. Headed home today. Dear mil wasn't a movie star but she could have been don't you think, momasaurus?


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> my little dose of retail therapy, Bleu Azteque Calvi in chevre and Barenia Picnic bangle
> 
> View attachment 3348305



Love the Picnic bangle.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wanted to share with you guys. Dear mother in law then and now. Still every bit as beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348368
> View attachment 3348369



Yes she does look like a movie star.  If these are you in-laws, your DH must be a real hunk.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Yes she does look like a movie star.  If these are you in-laws, your DH must be a real hunk.




Thank you. Yes, DH is a looker himself. I'm a very lucky girl to have him plus wonderful in laws.


----------



## Mindi B

It is so lovely to have terrific in-laws, isn't it, PbP?  I am fortunate in that myself, and it seems this is not the norm. . . though perhaps we just hear more from those who have in-law struggles.  But as an only child, I am so grateful for my extended family-by-marriage!


----------



## Kyokei

momasaurus said:


> O.M.G.!!!! Fantastic! First they think you work there, then you score a Kelly SO. Happy Birthday indeed! We will all be anxiously awaiting your reveal! Congrats.



I'm so happy!!! When my SA said there was a surprise for me I couldn't believe it at all. I was too excited!!

Hopefully Paris approves my order??? I really really love what I chose.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations! How wonderful!



Thank you so much Pocketbook Pup! It made my entire day/week/month/year!



Mindi B said:


> PbP, that photo is remarkable.  Her bone structure!  Her skin!  (Then AND now.) Wow.
> Kyokei, that is SO exciting (pun intended)!  What a great birthday surprise!  A horseshoe stamp is in your future.
> Madam B, you are hilarious.  And naughty, which makes it even better.



Thank you, Mindi!! I still am in awe that I was offered this great opportunity.


----------



## MSO13

*Kyokei,* congrats on the SO-that's awesome and I'm excited to watch the progress. Hopefully it won't take too long, it does seem that they've been coming a bit more quickly to some tPFers but there are some who have been waiting a long time. I have two Calvis now, my first was Etain and I can't find it in my bag because my bag is also Etain so I've realized why getting pop colors in SLGs is a good idea. I use this one for my more important cards and put business cards in the Etain one as I don't need to always grab that one. I also have a Red Bastia for change and Bamboo Notebook. I never wear a lot of color but I'm going to end up with an H Rainbow in my bag eventually. 

Thanks to everyone about the bangle, I think it's really special and was shocked to see it. I must have meaty paws in contrast to the ladies in the TX area because it wasn't too big in size Medium, I was able to slip it over my hand. I can't wear the enamels because the size to fit over my hand is too big on my wrist but that's ok-I do not need another thing to start collecting.  I would also like the cuff but there's a wait list already at my local boutique so I'm glad I grabbed it. 

I'm back to the grind today, happy to be home with the cats and at the office with the studio cats. Hope everyone has a fun weekend!


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> *Kyokei,* congrats on the SO-that's awesome and I'm excited to watch the progress. Hopefully it won't take too long, it does seem that they've been coming a bit more quickly to some tPFers but there are some who have been waiting a long time. I have two Calvis now, my first was Etain and I can't find it in my bag because my bag is also Etain so I've realized why getting pop colors in SLGs is a good idea. I use this one for my more important cards and put business cards in the Etain one as I don't need to always grab that one. I also have a Red Bastia for change and Bamboo Notebook. I never wear a lot of color but I'm going to end up with an H Rainbow in my bag eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone about the bangle, I think it's really special and was shocked to see it. I must have meaty paws in contrast to the ladies in the TX area because it wasn't too big in size Medium, I was able to slip it over my hand. I can't wear the enamels because the size to fit over my hand is too big on my wrist but that's ok-I do not need another thing to start collecting.  I would also like the cuff but there's a wait list already at my local boutique so I'm glad I grabbed it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back to the grind today, happy to be home with the cats and at the office with the studio cats. Hope everyone has a fun weekend!






I also don't usually wear color and my SLGs tend to be neutral. Maybe I will change if I branch out into H SLGs...!

Glad you ate home with your cats and congratulations on your new H additions!!


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> *Kyokei,* congrats on the SO-that's awesome and I'm excited to watch the progress. Hopefully it won't take too long, it does seem that they've been coming a bit more quickly to some tPFers but there are some who have been waiting a long time. I have two Calvis now, my first was Etain and I can't find it in my bag because my bag is also Etain so I've realized why getting pop colors in SLGs is a good idea. I use this one for my more important cards and put business cards in the Etain one as I don't need to always grab that one. I also have a Red Bastia for change and Bamboo Notebook. I never wear a lot of color but I'm going to end up with an H Rainbow in my bag eventually.
> 
> Thanks to everyone about the bangle, I think it's really special and was shocked to see it. I must have meaty paws in contrast to the ladies in the TX area because it wasn't too big in size Medium, I was able to slip it over my hand. I can't wear the enamels because the size to fit over my hand is too big on my wrist but that's ok-I do not need another thing to start collecting.  I would also like the cuff but there's a wait list already at my local boutique so I'm glad I grabbed it.
> 
> I'm back to the grind today, happy to be home with the cats and at the office with the studio cats. Hope everyone has a fun weekend!



Somehow while I was out my phone corrected "are home" to "ate home".... Oops.

I also don't need another thing to start collecting but somehow always seem to find something at H..... Sigh... I have a few wishlist items I hope to get in the coming months... and then the AW scarves.

The colorful SLGs sound amazing!! The last thing I need is more SLGs but H is tempting


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> Somehow while I was out my phone corrected "are home" to "ate home".... Oops.
> 
> I also don't need another thing to start collecting but somehow always seem to find something at H..... Sigh... I have a few wishlist items I hope to get in the coming months... and then the AW scarves.
> 
> The colorful SLGs sound amazing!! The last thing I need is more SLGs but H is tempting



They're such a small thing but they feel extra luxurious to me when I use them. I have a basic compact LV zippy for my wallet but I was seriously contemplating a Matte Gator Bearn Wallet in Bleu Paon while I was traveling but decided to wait for Paris to try for a wallet. There's a big price difference on wallets in Euro, especially exotics. I think I would prefer Rouge H or Burgundy for my wallet anyway but I love exotics. 

I also really like how easy it is to find everything in my bag now that they're colorful. I never fumble for change with my red coin purse! 

My MM Ulysses in Bamboo Togo, Bleu Azteque Chevre Calvi, Etain Epsom Calvi and Bougainvillea Epsom Bastia.


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> They're such a small thing but they feel extra luxurious to me when I use them. I have a basic compact LV zippy for my wallet but I was seriously contemplating a Matte Gator Bearn Wallet in Bleu Paon while I was traveling but decided to wait for Paris to try for a wallet. There's a big price difference on wallets in Euro, especially exotics. I think I would prefer Rouge H or Burgundy for my wallet anyway but I love exotics.
> 
> I also really like how easy it is to find everything in my bag now that they're colorful. I never fumble for change with my red coin purse!
> 
> My MM Ulysses in Bamboo Togo, Bleu Azteque Chevre Calvi, Etain Epsom Calvi and Bougainvillea Epsom Bastia.



You are a much braver person than I am! An exotic wallet is an ultimate dream item of sorts for me (hopefully I can say this in H forum without the arguments that come from some other sections) but Id be too afraid of buying it. While I baby my bags, Im very hard on my wallets and SLGs. I had almost bought an exotic cardholder at one point (not from H, this was long before ever shopping at Hermes) but ended up passing in the end because it seemed too delicate for my lifestyle. I try to buy for the life I have rather than the one I want to though an exotic wallet sounds amazing. Im even cautious about buying exotic leather bracelets for the same reason.

Right now I have two wallets, one for big and one for small bags, both LV Empreinte leather. I enjoy them a lot and they are incredibly sturdy. Id love an H wallet and they have styles I really like but I keep going back and forth as to whether I should buy another wallet when I have a perfectly good one from only a year ago.


----------



## scarf1

MrsOwen3 said:


> They're such a small thing but they feel extra luxurious to me when I use them. I have a basic compact LV zippy for my wallet but I was seriously contemplating a Matte Gator Bearn Wallet in Bleu Paon while I was traveling but decided to wait for Paris to try for a wallet. There's a big price difference on wallets in Euro, especially exotics. I think I would prefer Rouge H or Burgundy for my wallet anyway but I love exotics.
> 
> I also really like how easy it is to find everything in my bag now that they're colorful. I never fumble for change with my red coin purse!
> 
> My MM Ulysses in Bamboo Togo, Bleu Azteque Chevre Calvi, Etain Epsom Calvi and Bougainvillea Epsom Bastia.


Quick question- does the calvi fit credit cards? Or is it intended for the smaller business cards?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HI ladies, haven't been here in forever but *Mindi* asked me to stop by the cafe regarding the Kylie Jenner lip kits. Apologies for jumping in the middle of your topics.

Let me preface this by saying that I extremely dislike but have learned to tolerate the antics of this family and was surprised to read a glowing review of Kylie's Lip Kits in a magazine. 

Well, imagine my surprise that to buy them is next to impossible because they sell out in literally minutes on her website and it even takes some sleuthing to discover when they are going on sale. 

Wanted to see what all the fuss was about so ~ seems like the authentic ones are being sold on eBay for DOUBLE the price ~ so I persevered and bought one Lip Kit directly from KylieCosmetics.com.

The result? I LOVED it. Everyone is different but for me the the lip pencil and liquid lipstick were a PERFECT match and I like them so much that I went back the next week that they went on sale and swiped up a few more for myself and my DDs, plus the lipglosses. 

Also, the marketing and branding of the product is first rate ~ a total shocker.

*Mindi*, if you have any questions, let me know.  

Also, *MrsO*, that picnic bangle is so beautiful ~ hope the picnic cuff comes in to our store soon.


----------



## MSO13

scarf1 said:


> Quick question- does the calvi fit credit cards? Or is it intended for the smaller business cards?



Yes it does fit credit cards, it's the perfect size! I use one for my store cards and lesser used cards and now one for my business cards.


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> You are a much braver person than I am! An exotic wallet is an ultimate dream item of sorts for me (hopefully I can say this in H forum without the arguments that come from some other sections) but Id be too afraid of buying it. While I baby my bags, Im very hard on my wallets and SLGs. I had almost bought an exotic cardholder at one point (not from H, this was long before ever shopping at Hermes) but ended up passing in the end because it seemed too delicate for my lifestyle. I try to buy for the life I have rather than the one I want to though an exotic wallet sounds amazing. Im even cautious about buying exotic leather bracelets for the same reason.
> 
> Right now I have two wallets, one for big and one for small bags, both LV Empreinte leather. I enjoy them a lot and they are incredibly sturdy. Id love an H wallet and they have styles I really like but I keep going back and forth as to whether I should buy another wallet when I have a perfectly good one from only a year ago.



First of all, here on the H forum I think you're in safe and good company on the love of exotics (and fur) but I understand your meaning!

I love exotic leather, specifically Matte Gator. I would love to have an H wallet in this leather someday because I know it will truly be my wallet for life. I have many exotic bracelets that have worn incredibly well and I'm very hard on things but I also love the the little marks that make these items my own. I think an exotic wallet would "break in" nicely over the years and give me a thrill every time I reach for it. It may also make me pause to question the value of whatever I'm buying . H wallets for the most part are too big for me which is why I like the bi fold Bearn only. The tri fold Bearn is too much for me. 

I don't ever have multiple wallets so I understand, H has so many great items and it sounds like you have the wallets you need as of now. Maybe one day an H one will find you!


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> HI ladies, haven't been here in forever but *Mindi* asked me to stop by the cafe regarding the Kylie Jenner lip kits. Apologies for jumping in the middle of your topics.
> 
> Let me preface this by saying that I extremely dislike but have learned to tolerate the antics of this family and was surprised to read a glowing review of Kylie's Lip Kits in a magazine.
> 
> Well, imagine my surprise that to buy them is next to impossible because they sell out in literally minutes on her website and it even takes some sleuthing to discover when they are going on sale.
> 
> Wanted to see what all the fuss was about so ~ seems like the authentic ones are being sold on eBay for DOUBLE the price ~ so I persevered and bought one Lip Kit directly from KylieCosmetics.com.
> 
> The result? I LOVED it. Everyone is different but for me the the lip pencil and liquid lipstick were a PERFECT match and I like them so much that I went back the next week that they went on sale and swiped up a few more for myself and my DDs, plus the lipglosses.
> 
> Also, the marketing and branding of the product is first rate ~ a total shocker.
> 
> *Mindi*, if you have any questions, let me know.
> 
> Also, *MrsO*, that picnic bangle is so beautiful ~ hope the picnic cuff comes in to our store soon.



Hey Vigee, nice to see you here in the Cafe! 

Thanks for the info, I'm happy to hear the lip kits are great. No matter how one feels about the Ks it's nice to hear they invested in a quality product to go along with the hype! 

I hope the picnic cuff finds you soon, now that I have the bangle I'm not sure I need the cuff but we'll see! There is a bangle listed on evil Bay for $2000 right now, I paid $740


----------



## EmileH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> HI ladies, haven't been here in forever but *Mindi* asked me to stop by the cafe regarding the Kylie Jenner lip kits. Apologies for jumping in the middle of your topics.
> 
> Let me preface this by saying that I extremely dislike but have learned to tolerate the antics of this family and was surprised to read a glowing review of Kylie's Lip Kits in a magazine.
> 
> Well, imagine my surprise that to buy them is next to impossible because they sell out in literally minutes on her website and it even takes some sleuthing to discover when they are going on sale.
> 
> Wanted to see what all the fuss was about so ~ seems like the authentic ones are being sold on eBay for DOUBLE the price ~ so I persevered and bought one Lip Kit directly from KylieCosmetics.com.
> 
> The result? I LOVED it. Everyone is different but for me the the lip pencil and liquid lipstick were a PERFECT match and I like them so much that I went back the next week that they went on sale and swiped up a few more for myself and my DDs, plus the lipglosses.
> 
> Also, the marketing and branding of the product is first rate ~ a total shocker.
> 
> *Mindi*, if you have any questions, let me know.
> 
> Also, *MrsO*, that picnic bangle is so beautiful ~ hope the picnic cuff comes in to our store soon.




Thank you for the recommendation Vigee. Your taste is exquisite so I'm sure this is a great product. 

Mrs Owen how funny about the eBay bangle.

On the subject of wallets. I have a Mysore Kelly longue. It's only about 2 years old. I'm impressed at how much of a beating wallets take. And I'm very careful with my stuff. I would be afraid to invest in an exotic wallet. But I don't have much experience with exotics and how they wear other than watch bands. I have told myself no exotics at Hermes and no diamonds at Van cleef. And I'm afraid to cross the line with either one. 

On a separate but related topic I received a beautiful catalog from my Cartier SA about their new Paris vague collection inspired by Paris. I thought wow, I'm in. Then I looked up the prices. [emoji15] wowza! Not going there. I do want to retire someday. But it's a beautiful collection and looking at the pictures is free so take a look if you get a chance everyone.


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> First of all, here on the H forum I think you're in safe and good company on the love of exotics (and fur) but I understand your meaning!
> 
> I love exotic leather, specifically Matte Gator. I would love to have an H wallet in this leather someday because I know it will truly be my wallet for life. I have many exotic bracelets that have worn incredibly well and I'm very hard on things but I also love the the little marks that make these items my own. I think an exotic wallet would "break in" nicely over the years and give me a thrill every time I reach for it. It may also make me pause to question the value of whatever I'm buying . H wallets for the most part are too big for me which is why I like the bi fold Bearn only. The tri fold Bearn is too much for me.
> 
> I don't ever have multiple wallets so I understand, H has so many great items and it sounds like you have the wallets you need as of now. Maybe one day an H one will find you!



Its nice to hear that the exotic bracelets have worn well. I would really like one, but I am hesitant to invest because of the wear. After hearing that I am a little more hopeful. When you do get the exotic wallet, please keep us updated on the wear!

I love big wallets so H wallets are nice to me. I particularly like the Dogon style. Maybe someday, but I hesitate when my current wallets are holding up beautifully. But a SLG from H would be nice.


----------



## Kyokei

Something a bit odd just happened to me.... I got a message from someone I haven't spoken to in four years asking if I wanted to go out with her and someone else I haven't spoken to in just as long tonight. No further explanation or anything.

Things didn't exactly end on a good note between me and this group of people. It's a bit strange that one of them would suddenly contact, especially with no other message than asking if I wanted to go out for drinks tonight.

Even if things hadn't ended on a bad note, my life has taken quite a different turn than most of them and I don't even know what we would have in common to talk about anymore.

It was really unexpected and odd....


----------



## Mindi B

Vigee, thank you so much for the Lip Kit info!  I had read about them and their instant sold out status, but it is interesting to hear they are actually worthy of the hype; appreciate the review.  Maybe I'll try for one sometime!  I love lippies.
Kyokei, that is odd.  How would you feel about seeing these people again, given that the last contact was less than pleasant?


----------



## Kyokei

Mindi B said:


> Vigee, thank you so much for the Lip Kit info!  I had read about them and their instant sold out status, but it is interesting to hear they are actually worthy of the hype; appreciate the review.  Maybe I'll try for one sometime!  I love lippies.
> Kyokei, that is odd.  How would you feel about seeing these people again, given that the last contact was less than pleasant?



Definitely wouldn't want to see them again. My last couple of months of knowing them involved less than pleasant contact, with about four years ago being the final straw for me.

Not to mention it would very likely be incredibly awkward.


----------



## Mindi B

Huh.  Could this be some sort of "olive branch"?  Not that it matters.  Unpleasant and awkward = PASS!


----------



## Kyokei

Mindi B said:


> Huh.  Could this be some sort of "olive branch"?  Not that it matters.  Unpleasant and awkward = PASS!



I thought about that, but I think if so the person would start off the message with some sort of apology or explanation for the sudden contact. Not "Hey, [name] and I are going for drinks at [bar] tonight, want to come?"

??????

No idea how to react at all. I would understand in a way if it was a place I used to go to with them and they were feeling nostalgic, but I've never been to that place in my life.

It was very odd indeed! Lately I've been running into a lot of people I haven't seen for years around the city: on the subway, randomly on the streets.... You would think that wouldn't happen often in a place like NYC but that's just my luck. It's always the people I want to see the least.


----------



## Mindi B

This person sounds utterly clueless.  I am sure you are well rid of this group.
There are very few people from my past I would want to run into, too.  Those I like I am still in touch with. . . the others, good riddance!


----------



## Kyokei

Mindi B said:


> This person sounds utterly clueless.  I am sure you are well rid of this group.
> There are very few people from my past I would want to run into, too.  Those I like I am still in touch with. . . the others, good riddance!



I feel exactly the same. Some I wouldn't mind running into if we just faded apart due to life circumstances (I've moved internationally and unfortunately many people these days treat you as out of sight, out of mind.... you know) but it's always the ones I would rather not see that I end up bumping into. At least I have my K with me for moral support. 

A while ago a friend I was very close with in university in Japan came to NY and wanted to see me. She also is no longer in Japan now. I was very excited to see her and made dinner reservations, lots of plans, etc. The entire time was incredibly strained, though, and it made me realize that both of us grew up in very different directions. It was like sitting with a stranger and we no longer had much to talk about despite my efforts in keeping a good conversation going. It was a bit of a disappointment since we were very good friends at the time.


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> Something a bit odd just happened to me.... I got a message from someone I haven't spoken to in four years asking if I wanted to go out with her and someone else I haven't spoken to in just as long tonight. No further explanation or anything.
> 
> Things didn't exactly end on a good note between me and this group of people. It's a bit strange that one of them would suddenly contact, especially with no other message than asking if I wanted to go out for drinks tonight.
> 
> Even if things hadn't ended on a bad note, my life has taken quite a different turn than most of them and I don't even know what we would have in common to talk about anymore.
> 
> It was really unexpected and odd....




Don't go


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> Don't go



I'm certainly not going.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The thought occurs:  2 out of 3 wishes granted is not so bad after all.


----------



## Kyokei

Madam Bijoux said:


> The thought occurs:  2 out of 3 wishes granted is not so bad after all.



I'm curious: did something come in for you?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hey Vigee, nice to see you here in the Cafe!
> 
> Thanks for the info, I'm happy to hear the lip kits are great. No matter how one feels about the Ks it's nice to hear they invested in a quality product to go along with the hype!
> 
> I hope the picnic cuff finds you soon, now that I have the bangle I'm not sure I need the cuff but we'll see! *There is a bangle listed on evil Bay for $2000 right now, I paid $740 :amazed*:



Hope that is no indication of how hard they will be to find here in the good ole USA.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kyokei said:


> Definitely wouldn't want to see them again. My last couple of months of knowing them involved less than pleasant contact, with about four years ago being the final straw for me.
> 
> Not to mention it would very likely be incredibly awkward.



Going to jump in here and agree with everyone else, *Kyokei* ~ PASS. It all seems a little too strange.


----------



## Kyokei

I figured I'd leave this question here for anyone with more H experience to offer their opinions.

When I was offered my SO, I decided to go for Togo or Clemence because I have bags in both of these leathers now and like how they hold up. I love that they don't scratch easily and that if it starts raining suddenly while I am out with my bag, it won't be instantly ruined. I also like how soft my H bags are. Anyway, in the end I went with Togo, but I see that many people seem to choose harder to get leathers for SOs. I didn't even look at other leather options because I love Togo and Clemence and thought something that will hold up well is best as this is my first SO.

Was going for an easier to get leather like Togo a bad move?

Thank you all for putting up with all of my H questions! The offer took me by complete surprise.


----------



## scarf1

Kyokei said:


> Something a bit odd just happened to me.... I got a message from someone I haven't spoken to in four years asking if I wanted to go out with her and someone else I haven't spoken to in just as long tonight. No further explanation or anything.
> 
> Things didn't exactly end on a good note between me and this group of people. It's a bit strange that one of them would suddenly contact, especially with no other message than asking if I wanted to go out for drinks tonight.
> 
> Even if things hadn't ended on a bad note, my life has taken quite a different turn than most of them and I don't even know what we would have in common to talk about anymore.
> 
> It was really unexpected and odd....


Seems very strange to me. At least with such a last minute invite, it is easy to say, sorry, already had plans.


----------



## Mindi B

Kyokei said:


> I figured I'd leave this question here for anyone with more H experience to offer their opinions.
> 
> When I was offered my SO, I decided to go for Togo or Clemence because I have bags in both of these leathers now and like how they hold up. I love that they don't scratch easily and that if it starts raining suddenly while I am out with my bag, it won't be instantly ruined. I also like how soft my H bags are. Anyway, in the end I went with Togo, but I see that many people seem to choose harder to get leathers for SOs. I didn't even look at other leather options because I love Togo and Clemence and thought something that will hold up well is best as this is my first SO.
> 
> Was going for an easier to get leather like Togo a bad move?
> 
> Thank you all for putting up with all of my H questions! The offer took me by complete surprise.



Not at all!  You know and love Togo--that's a favorite of mine, as well--so I think this was a smart choice!  Besides Togo and Clemence, the other main alternative for an SO would be Chevre, and that is currently only available in small bag sizes (small goats, apparently), so that might not even have been an option for you.


----------



## Kyokei

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Going to jump in here and agree with everyone else, *Kyokei* ~ PASS. It all seems a little too strange.





scarf1 said:


> Seems very strange to me. At least with such a last minute invite, it is easy to say, sorry, already had plans.



Definitely passed. I still didn't even reply; don't really know how to. It was very out of the blue and strange.


----------



## Kyokei

Mindi B said:


> Not at all!  You know and love Togo--that's a favorite of mine, as well--so I think this was a smart choice!  Besides Togo and Clemence, the other main alternative for an SO would be Chevre, and that is currently only available in small bag sizes (small goats, apparently), so that might not even have been an option for you.



I am glad to hear this. I love Clemence and Togo (which is strange to me because in other brands I dislike grainy leather.... but my Clemence K and Togo Evie are perfect to me) and was hoping it wasn't a bad move.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Kyokei said:


> I'm curious: did something come in for you?



Nothing came in yet, but they are on their way


----------



## Kyokei

Madam Bijoux said:


> Nothing came in yet, but they are on their way



Congratulations!! I can't wait to see what they are when they come. I always love your photos.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Not at all!  You know and love Togo--that's a favorite of mine, as well--so I think this was a smart choice!  Besides Togo and Clemence, the other main alternative for *an SO would be Chevre, and that is currently only available in small bag sizes* (small goats, apparently), so that might not even have been an option for you.



*Mindi*, placed a bi-colored SO for a B30 in chevre, let us see how many years this might take to arrive if it in't turned down by Paris.


----------



## Kyokei

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Mindi*, placed a bi-colored SO for a B30 in chevre, let us see how many years this might take to arrive if it in't turned down by Paris.




Oh no.... If a SO gets turned down do you have a chance to edit it? I am worried a bit


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kyokei said:


> Oh no.... If a SO gets turned down do you have a chance to edit it? I am worried a bit



*Kyoke*i, I am sure it can be modified but I had the guide of colors/leathers and mine were all on the H list, so I imagine that it went through.


----------



## Kyokei

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Kyoke*i, I am sure it can be modified but I had the guide of colors/leathers and mine were all on the H list, so I imagine that it went through.




Thank you for this. I was using the guide as well but since it is my first time I am anxious.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kyokei said:


> Thank you for this. I was using the guide as well but since it is my first time I am anxious.




Awww, *Kyokei*, everything will be fine. Really.


----------



## Kyokei

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Awww, *Kyokei*, everything will be fine. Really.




Thank you. I hope so. Two of my HG colors were on the list so I am very invested


----------



## Mindi B

Vigee, that is exciting!  I recently got a Chevre SO and it took almost exactly a year.  Which might be a ballpark ETA for yours, or might mean nothing at all.  This is Hermes, after all.  
I am thinking that I would like to try a Birkin 30.  All mine are 35s, and since I am 5'8", that works for me-- but with the recent move toward little (even teeny-tiny) bags, I think I am now more comfortable with the smaller silhouette.  But I have to "try one on."  And then grow a new crop of money trees.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Vigee, that is exciting!  I recently got a Chevre SO and it took almost exactly a year.  Which might be a ballpark ETA for yours, or might mean nothing at all.  This is Hermes, after all.
> I am thinking that I would like to try a Birkin 30.  All mine are 35s, and since I am 5'8", that works for me-- but with the recent move toward little (even teeny-tiny) bags, I think I am now more comfortable with the smaller silhouette.  But I have to "try one on."  And then grow a new crop of money trees.



*Mindi*, have one B30 and a few B35s, plus a K35 and a K32. I am 5'5" height and there is really a place in my closet for these sizes. I didn't buy into the small bag trend although I was offered. These small bags are simply too small for me and I would rather just carry a wallet. 

The one characteristic that I love about a B30 is that it transitions from day to night really well. 

My money tree needs water and I am on Ban Island for a few months, eeek.


----------



## MSO13

Happy Mother's Day to the moms in the Cafe, including those with fur-kids!

DH surprised me with a gift from the cats, a handmade bowl made from locally dug clay and finished with foraged materials in the glaze. We'll keep it on our industrial work table which we use as an island for fruit and I may try putting flowers in at some point. 

View attachment 3350194


----------



## EmileH

Happy Mothers Day to all the moms out there.


----------



## Kyokei

Happy Mothers Day to all the Cafe moms!


----------



## stacey_1805

Happy Mother's Day! [emoji253]


----------



## Greengoddess8

Mindi B said:


> I tend to hold the door for anyone behind me who is sufficiently close that, if I didn't, the door would close in his/her face.  I am actually okay with not having doors held for me, but it is a nice gesture.  The only person I would really LIKE to hold doors for me is DH, and he generally can't be bothered.


+1 on all of this Mindi. 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> I sympathize. DH stopped holding doors for me after the wedding. [emoji23] it's a nice gesture. I also like when men walk on the outside of the sidewalk. But that's even more rare these days. Sigh.
> 
> Eli thanks you all for your sweet compliments. As you might imagine he's a bit spoiled with that cute little face.


DH never did this for me!!! It still drives me a little nuts  Because, I made sure to teach my little brother to both open doors & walk on the outside!  Oh well DH is a good guy in many other ways. 


momasaurus said:


> View attachment 3346865
> 
> 
> For green goddess !!


Oh look how lovely dear moma!  So creative of you, thanks for sharing


momasaurus said:


> I love it when men walk on the outside. But you're right - it's soooo rare. Nowadays when people are polite to me I assume it's because I look old and that is depressing. Ugh....


No!!!! Say it's not so.....Is that why some people are polite to me nowadays I would rather believe it is both of our fabulous energy that pursuades them to be polite


momasaurus said:


> Thanks, *Pocketbook pup, Kyokei, and scarf1*. I made some for myself and a few H friends about 2 years ago. I basically copied something I saw (maybe in the DIY thread here?). Oh almost forgot - I also made this:


This is great to momasaurus!  Did you wrap it around a plastic bracelet?


Pocketbook Pup said:


> He weighs 6 lbs and he is 8 years old. He doesn't get to ride in mommy's bags any more. He has his own dedicated bag to travel on the plane. There are several companies that make very nice travel bags for dogs. I believe his current favorite is from pets fly*.  I do wish Hermes would start making dog collars again*. I'm not crazy enough to put him in an Hermes bag though.


I do too PBP!  But, I would need the XL size. And, Eli would need the XS


----------



## Greengoddess8

I hope all the Mother's had a wonderful day honoring them, yesterday!!!:urock:


----------



## Greengoddess8

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies,
> My peonies!!!
> View attachment 3347019
> View attachment 3347020
> 
> Yippee!!!


Stunning Fredkles!!!!


Cordeliere said:


> In my fantasies, Eli would ride in a Picotin, wear a gavroche, and would look very French.


 Love the picture of this in my mind!


Freckles1 said:


> I love chilvary!!!!!
> View attachment 3347040
> 
> Knockout rose bush by the grocery store!
> I am in love with spring this year!!


I'm with you on loving chivalry and loving spring this year!!! In our area it just seemed to be such a LONG winter....it is a joy to have spring return


scarf1 said:


> Rhododendrons are blooming...


So lovely scarf!


katekluet said:


> Freckles, thank you for the peony photos, they are exquisite!!
> Kyokei, keeping warm as a wrap is a main way I use my shawls. They can fit into your purse in a zip lock bag or one of MaiTai's pretty ones which is handy, I live where the weather can change temps quickly or vary from place to place and I find the shawls so useful for this....they keep me nice and warm.


+1 on the peonies and the shawls!


MrsOwen3 said:


> hi Cafe!
> 
> I had a nice time at H Tuesday but a really rough day yesterday so it's been an up and down week! My family achieved the purpose of our visit so it's a positive step forward but needless to say I'll be glad to be home in a few hours. One of our kitties got out on Saturday night right before I had to leave so poor DH has been handling that on his own. DH succeeded in finding him with the help of our great neighbors and trapping him last night. he's one of our more skittish rescues and wouldn't have been able to be picked up in the wild so I'm thrilled he's home waiting for me.
> 
> I did pick up 2 little somethings during my free time at H and will share soon.
> 
> Kyokei, I almost always have a silk or cashmere GM with me for cold and AC in the summer. they're the best. I have one today for the plane as a chic blanket! You should try one, they're easy to wear!



I can only imagine how tough and draining your trip & "party" must have been! I'm glad it is positive so far...one step at a time. OMG on your kitty getting out!!! That is one of the worst feelings ever IMO. Thank GOODNESS DH was able to get him back. 

I'm sure you have already shared the H goodies!  Can't wait to get through the thread and see them. 

Kyokei, I also almost always have one with me. And, I take one on the plane like Mrs.O, too. 
I find GM formats the easiest to wear


----------



## Greengoddess8

momasaurus said:


> I never really put away the CSGM shawls. They are great in summer. My most worn ones fold up pretty neatly and can be tucked into a bag.
> 
> Also, although they look flimsy, the 140 moussies can really keep neck and shoulders warm in a chilly place. They are so forgiving with tying, you can fling it on any which way, and keep tucking in, loosening, and readjusting all day and night. You have a giant moussie, right?


Kyokei, +1 on never putting the CSGM's away. I don't put any of my GM's away really...And, I also use the moussie in this way. I even wear my moussie's in the winter. They really can add extra warmth. 


gracekelly said:


> Aside from a shawl, you might have to go to a cardigan.  Have you looked at the RTW at the boutique?  Here is something from the site, but I am sure there is a larger selection.
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/woman/ready-t...igan/configurable-product-002702d3-49055.html
> 
> You might try wearing a shawl as a shrug as pictured here.


I love wearing my GM's and 90's both as shrugs. That was a great suggestion gracekelly. 


Kyokei said:


> Thank you all for the suggestions! I might try more shawls then during my next H visit. I do own one CSGM but have never used it that way. I need to explore the moussies as well; I've never tried them on for fear of them looking too casual on me.
> 
> Next time I go I might look at the ponchos too. I have looked a bit at the RTW (coats). I have a few cardigans not from H but will check those out as well. Most of the RTW seems more summery at the moment.
> 
> I went to H today and bought a necklace and perfume..... and also have a very exciting surprise....


Can't wait for the surprise and see which necklace you bought.  FYI, My moussie's are my most  Versitale and used H items. Though I wear mine a lot casually, because that is my lifestyle. I think they can be equally dressy. Play around with them. I think you would love to rock them and dress them up


Madam Bijoux said:


> This has given me a major case of peonies envy.


 Good one Madam B


MrsOwen3 said:


> my little dose of retail therapy, Bleu Azteque Calvi in chevre and Barenia Picnic bangle
> 
> View attachment 3348305


Great finds MrsO!  How does the Picinic bangle feel on?  I would love to see a mod shot  If, it isn't too much trouble. 


Kyokei said:


> I was offered and made a SO...... I can't believe this is happening to me.


Holy Moly....How exciting Kyokei!!!! May I ask how long have you been working with your SA?


----------



## Greengoddess8

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wanted to share with you guys. Dear mother in law then and now. Still every bit as beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348368
> View attachment 3348369


Absolutely gorgeous....then & now!!!


Kyokei said:


> A beautiful Kelly.
> 
> I think I am a Kelly girl at heart. Though I love their other bags and would like to branch out into other styles.... for the chance to order something special.......? Definitely a Kelly.
> 
> Luckily two of my ultimate HG colors were available in the SO list?!??! So I did bicolor :
> 
> I'll keep the colors a secret for now but.... wow, what great luck!!


A bicolor Kelly SO Congratulations!  Dying to know the combo....I know others know this...But, what combo's to you have now?   


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Yes, DH is a looker himself. I'm a very lucky girl to have him plus wonderful in laws.


I'm so very happy for you PBP. You deserve a hunky DH and wonderful in laws


Mindi B said:


> It is so lovely to have terrific in-laws, isn't it, PbP?  I am fortunate in that myself, and it seems this is not the norm. . . though perhaps we just hear more from those who have in-law struggles.  But as an only child, I am so grateful for my extended family-by-marriage!


I'm so glad you have wonderful in laws too Mindi. Let's just say I didn't fair as well as the two of you


MrsOwen3 said:


> They're such a small thing but they feel extra luxurious to me when I use them. I have a basic compact LV zippy for my wallet but I was seriously contemplating a Matte Gator Bearn Wallet in Bleu Paon while I was traveling but decided to wait for Paris to try for a wallet. There's a big price difference on wallets in Euro, especially exotics. I think I would prefer Rouge H or Burgundy for my wallet anyway but I love exotics.
> 
> I also really like how easy it is to find everything in my bag now that they're colorful. I never fumble for change with my red coin purse!
> 
> My MM Ulysses in Bamboo Togo, Bleu Azteque Chevre Calvi, Etain Epsom Calvi and Bougainvillea Epsom Bastia.


Love your SLG selection. I think a matte gator wallet would make a wonderful addition


VigeeLeBrun said:


> HI ladies, haven't been here in forever but *Mindi* asked me to stop by the cafe regarding the Kylie Jenner lip kits. Apologies for jumping in the middle of your topics.
> 
> Let me preface this by saying that I extremely dislike but have learned to tolerate the antics of this family and was surprised to read a glowing review of Kylie's Lip Kits in a magazine.
> 
> Well, imagine my surprise that to buy them is next to impossible because they sell out in literally minutes on her website and it even takes some sleuthing to discover when they are going on sale.
> 
> Wanted to see what all the fuss was about so ~ seems like the authentic ones are being sold on eBay for DOUBLE the price ~ so I persevered and bought one Lip Kit directly from KylieCosmetics.com.
> 
> The result? I LOVED it. Everyone is different but for me the the lip pencil and liquid lipstick were a PERFECT match and I like them so much that I went back the next week that they went on sale and swiped up a few more for myself and my DDs, plus the lipglosses.
> 
> Also, the marketing and branding of the product is first rate ~ a total shocker.
> 
> *Mindi*, if you have any questions, let me know.
> 
> Also, *MrsO*, that picnic bangle is so beautiful ~ hope the picnic cuff comes in to our store soon.



Hi VLB I'm always jumping in the middle of conversations  Thanks for sharing your info. I have been curious about her kits.


----------



## Greengoddess8

Kyokei said:


> Its nice to hear that the exotic bracelets have worn well. I would really like one, but I am hesitant to invest because of the wear. After hearing that I am a little more hopeful. When you do get the exotic wallet, please keep us updated on the wear!
> 
> I love big wallets so H wallets are nice to me. I particularly like the Dogon style. Maybe someday, but I hesitate when my current wallets are holding up beautifully. But a SLG from H would be nice.


Kyokei, I have a couple exotic bracelets, too. Mine have all worn wonderfully...knock on wood


Mindi B said:


> This person sounds utterly clueless.  I am sure you are well rid of this group.
> There are very few people from my past I would want to run into, too.  Those I like I am still in touch with. . . the others, good riddance!


+1


Madam Bijoux said:


> The thought occurs:  2 out of 3 wishes granted is not so bad after all.


Don't toy with us Madam B


VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Mindi*, placed a bi-colored SO for a B30 in chevre, let us see how many years this might take to arrive if it in't turned down by Paris.


Keeping my fingers crossed for you VLB. Someday I must add a chèvre...it is my favorite 
leather after all


Mindi B said:


> Vigee, that is exciting!  I recently got a Chevre SO and it took almost exactly a year.  Which might be a ballpark ETA for yours, or might mean nothing at all.  This is Hermes, after all.
> I am thinking that I would like to try a Birkin 30.  All mine are 35s, and since I am 5'8", that works for me-- but with the recent move toward little (even teeny-tiny) bags, I think I am now more comfortable with the smaller silhouette.  But I have to "try one on."  And then grow a new crop of money trees.


Congrats, Mindi. I missed your addition. Did you do a reveal or post pics here?  I would love to drool over it. 


MrsOwen3 said:


> Happy Mother's Day to the moms in the Cafe, including those with fur-kids!
> 
> DH surprised me with a gift from the cats, a handmade bowl made from locally dug clay and finished with foraged materials in the glaze. We'll keep it on our industrial work table which we use as an island for fruit and I may try putting flowers in at some point.
> 
> View attachment 3350194



What a Sweet DH to give you such a wonderful & using gift from the kitties. Enjoy!


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> Vigee, that is exciting!  I recently got a Chevre SO and it took almost exactly a year.





Greengoddess8 said:


> Congrats, Mindi. I missed your addition. *Did you do a reveal or post pics here?*  I would love to drool over it.



Did I sleep through a reveal somewhere???   If not, Mindi, please show and tell.  Chèvre fans need to drool.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you everyone. Kate, we are just in Florida. Headed home today. Dear mil wasn't a movie star but she could have been don't you think, momasaurus?


Absolutely!


----------



## momasaurus

Kyokei said:


> Its nice to hear that the exotic bracelets have worn well. I would really like one, but I am hesitant to invest because of the wear. After hearing that I am a little more hopeful. When you do get the exotic wallet, please keep us updated on the wear!
> 
> I love big wallets so H wallets are nice to me. I particularly like the Dogon style. Maybe someday, but I hesitate when my current wallets are holding up beautifully. But a SLG from H would be nice.


I have a bougainvillea lizard Kawaii bracelet - they are really cute, I think. Mine is palladium. The skin is protected by the band, so it can take some knocking around.


----------



## momasaurus

Greengoddess8 said:


> +1 on all of this Mindi.
> 
> DH never did this for me!!! It still drives me a little nuts  Because, I made sure to teach my little brother to both open doors & walk on the outside!  Oh well DH is a good guy in many other ways.
> 
> Oh look how lovely dear moma!  So creative of you, thanks for sharing
> 
> No!!!! Say it's not so.....Is that why some people are polite to me nowadays I would rather believe it is both of our fabulous energy that pursuades them to be polite
> 
> This is great to momasaurus!  Did you wrap it around a plastic bracelet?
> 
> I do too PBP!  But, I would need the XL size. And, Eli would need the XS


GG - you are funny. Maybe you're right that it's our fabulous energy and not the silver hair that brings out polite behaviour in others....

Bracelet - yes, go get some of those plastic things from the craft store, and wrap/glue bolduc around it!


----------



## Kyokei

Greengoddess8 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous....then & now!!!
> 
> A bicolor Kelly SO Congratulations!  Dying to know the combo....I know others know this...But, what combo's to you have now?
> 
> I'm so very happy for you PBP. You deserve a hunky DH and wonderful in laws
> 
> I'm so glad you have wonderful in laws too Mindi. Let's just say I didn't fair as well as the two of you
> 
> Love your SLG selection. I think a matte gator wallet would make a wonderful addition
> 
> 
> Hi VLB I'm always jumping in the middle of conversations  Thanks for sharing your info. I have been curious about her kits.



Thank you Greengoddess8! I always enjoy when you stop by the Cafe. 
This is my first SO so I don't have any other combos, but I have the Etoupe Kelly in my avatar and a Craie Evelyne with blue and red strap. 

Etoupe and the two colors I chose for the SO are in my ultimate top five HG colors list  The Craie is lighter than what I would normally go for but I loved it when I saw it at the store and knew it had to come home with me!

I actually was interested in a Herbag at that time and thought the Evie would be too casual for me but loved how she looked when she was on!


----------



## Kyokei

momasaurus said:


> I have a bougainvillea lizard Kawaii bracelet - they are really cute, I think. Mine is palladium. The skin is protected by the band, so it can take some knocking around.



That sounds like a great bracelet!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^^ *GG*, chèvre is hands-down my favorite leather from H, there is nothing quite like it!


----------



## Mindi B

Cordeliere said:


> Did I sleep through a reveal somewhere???   If not, Mindi, please show and tell.  Chèvre fans need to drool.



No, didn't do a reveal.  Not within my skill set.  Or not in my wheelhouse.  Or not within my skill house, or wheel set, or something.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> No, didn't do a reveal.  Not within my skill set.  Or not in my wheelhouse.  Or not within my skill house, or wheel set, or something.



I understand.  If you are not comfortable with pictures, does that mean words are out too?  Would love to hear about it.


----------



## Jadeite

Hello ladies. 

Happy belated mom's day. 
Been missing this thread and looks like all is well. Plus a few goodies seem to be on the verge of reveal?


----------



## Mindi B

Cordeliere said:


> I understand.  If you are not comfortable with pictures, does that mean words are out too?  Would love to hear about it.



As you may surmise from my obscene post count, word-shy I am not!    So, sure, what the heck!   Kelly sellier 25, Chevre, Anemone exterior with Capucine interior, brushed gold hardware.  Not the most practical bag, but she's purty.


----------



## Kyokei

Mindi B said:


> As you may surmise from my obscene post count, word-shy I am not!    So, sure, what the heck!   Kelly sellier 25, Chevre, Anemone exterior with Capucine interior, brushed gold hardware.  Not the most practical bag, but she's purty.




Sounds beautiful!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Mindi B said:


> As you may surmise from my obscene post count, word-shy I am not!    So, sure, what the heck!   Kelly sellier 25, Chevre, Anemone exterior with Capucine interior, brushed gold hardware.  Not the most practical bag, but she's purty.




Wow, I can just imagine this beauty! Please may I say a big Congrats!


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks, guys!  I am usually not a purple girl, but I really loved Anemone and was determined to get something in it.  When it became obvious that the main inventory in this color was sold out/spoken for, my SA kindly offered an SO.  My first little bag (all my Ks and Bs to that point were 35 or 40) and my first sellier!  Still have absolutely no idea what to wear it with. . . .


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> As you may surmise from my obscene post count, word-shy I am not!    So, sure, what the heck!   Kelly sellier 25, Chevre, Anemone exterior with Capucine interior, brushed gold hardware.  Not the most practical bag, but she's purty.



You had me at anemone... and I love GHW and sellier.  Must go look up capucine--can't picture it.  CDC or mysore?

Double edit:  The last one (now deleted) was meant for MT on the scarf thread.  Opps.  Forgot where I was.
So now that I have looked up capucine, my mind is blown.  Don't you have a kid who could take a pic and post it for you?   This bag sounds amazing.


----------



## Mindi B

Capucine is a super-bright red-orange.  And I am ashamed to say I don't know which kind of goat it is!  I'll have to find out; maybe it's on the invoice, which I didn't look at too closely because the numbers made me feel dizzy.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This could be an interesting color combination for a special order:  Gris Tourterelle, Gris Perle & Gris Mouette.  Enough to make a craftsman squirrelly.


----------



## Mindi B

The squirrel Birkin!  That would actually be beautiful.


----------



## Kyokei

I have taken to reading archives of the H forum while commuting. I've noticed that quite a lot of people who were TPF regulars for years suddenly disappeared and stopped posting. I can't help but wonder what happened to them all.... Are they still shopping at H or keeping in touch with former TPF friends? Many seemed quite close. It's interesting how people come and go...


----------



## Cordeliere

Kyokei said:


> I have taken to reading archives of the H forum while commuting. I've noticed that quite a lot of people who were TPF regulars for years suddenly disappeared and stopped posting. I can't help but wonder what happened to them all.... Are they still shopping at H or keeping in touch with former TPF friends? Many seemed quite close. It's interesting how people come and go...



I have a few thoughts about this.   The H forum is much more oriented to sharing product specific information than the other forums here.  If you ever look at the stats of how many people are online at any one time in all the sub forums, Hermes has a much greater number of people any time--day or night.  I think that is because people do what you are doing.  They read the archives to learn about colors, leathers, styles, scarves, etc, etc, etc.  At some point people have learned all they need to know and they have built out their collections.  It starts to become repetitive.  

I have been an active member on two other non fashion forums.  One was a vintage bmw forum on which I was the only girl with 150 guys.  It was very fun for about 2-3 years and then I had learned all I needed, got my car tricked out the way I wanted, and moved on.  Same with a city data forum for the place I relocated to.  I participated there for little over 2 years and I got tired of people asking the same questions and I got really tired of the trolls. I realized I was not learning anything new about my new city. One day I just walked away.   The tight moderation here keeps the repetitiveness and trolls from being an issue on this subform, but nothing can keep an interest fresh forever.  I think people still love their Hermes, but don't love talking about it as much.  

But I know what you mean about people who used to be here being gone.  I did a lot of reading here in 2012 and 2013 and then checked out when we started selling all our real estate to move across country.  After things settled down in 2015, I came back and was shocked both at the people who were gone and also at the people who still actively participate.  I have also noticed that some have drifted to the other sub-forums like the money or relationship subform.  People may continue relationships outside of here.  I have a pen pal I met on a forum and we have been writing each other for 5 years.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> I have a few thoughts about this.   The H forum is much more oriented to sharing product specific information than the other forums here.  If you ever look at the stats of how many people are online at any one time in all the sub forums, Hermes has a much greater number of people any time--day or night.  I think that is because people do what you are doing.  They read the archives to learn about colors, leathers, styles, scarves, etc, etc, etc.  At some point people have learned all they need to know and they have built out their collections.  It starts to become repetitive.
> 
> I have been an active member on two other non fashion forums.  One was a vintage bmw forum on which I was the only girl with 150 guys.  It was very fun for about 2-3 years and then I had learned all I needed, got my car tricked out the way I wanted, and moved on.  Same with a city data forum for the place I relocated to.  I participated there for little over 2 years and *I got tired of people asking the same questions and I got really tired of the trolls*. I realized I was not learning anything new about my new city. One day I just walked away.   The tight moderation here keeps the repetitiveness and trolls from being an issue on this subform, but nothing can keep an interest fresh forever.  I think people still love their Hermes, but don't love talking about it as much.
> 
> But I know what you mean about people who used to be here being gone.  I did a lot of reading here in 2012 and 2013 and then checked out when we started selling all our real estate to move across country.  After things settled down in 2015, I came back and was shocked both at the people who were gone and also at the people who still actively participate.  I have also noticed that some have drifted to the other sub-forums like the money or relationship subform.  People may continue relationships outside of here.  I have a pen pal I met on a forum and we have been writing each other for 5 years.



That said it all.  Plus, it used to be more fun.  The age demographic has sunk as well and it is difficult relating to people who are still in high school.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> That said it all.  Plus, it used to be more fun.  The age demographic has sunk as well and it is difficult relating to people who are still in high school.



That is one of the things that makes the Cafe special.  Intelligent women over the age of 21.

Edit:  I imagine it was really a lot of fun in the early days of the forum--2006-2009.  Not that I was here then, but it appears to have been more an exciting mutual exploration and sharing.   It was all new and fresh.  Hermes enthusiasts finding other Hermes enthusiasts for the first time.   Now there is almost no question a person can ask that has not already been asked and is the topic of a thread somewhere.  This factor skews a lot of the threads towards reveals.  Everything else is a topic for search.


----------



## Julide

gracekelly said:


> That said it all.  Plus, it used to be more fun.  The age demographic has sunk as well and it is difficult relating to people who are still in high school.



Hi!  I know I use to post very frequently but I have to say, I agree. Just thinking about the older threads... birkin handles rolled on craftsmans thighs comes to mind. :giggles: How I miss the humor. 

Apologies for posting and leaving!:shame:


----------



## Kyokei

Cordeliere said:


> I have a few thoughts about this.   The H forum is much more oriented to sharing product specific information than the other forums here.  If you ever look at the stats of how many people are online at any one time in all the sub forums, Hermes has a much greater number of people any time--day or night.  I think that is because people do what you are doing.  They read the archives to learn about colors, leathers, styles, scarves, etc, etc, etc.  At some point people have learned all they need to know and they have built out their collections.  It starts to become repetitive.
> 
> I have been an active member on two other non fashion forums.  One was a vintage bmw forum on which I was the only girl with 150 guys.  It was very fun for about 2-3 years and then I had learned all I needed, got my car tricked out the way I wanted, and moved on.  Same with a city data forum for the place I relocated to.  I participated there for little over 2 years and I got tired of people asking the same questions and I got really tired of the trolls. I realized I was not learning anything new about my new city. One day I just walked away.   The tight moderation here keeps the repetitiveness and trolls from being an issue on this subform, but nothing can keep an interest fresh forever.  I think people still love their Hermes, but don't love talking about it as much.
> 
> But I know what you mean about people who used to be here being gone.  I did a lot of reading here in 2012 and 2013 and then checked out when we started selling all our real estate to move across country.  After things settled down in 2015, I came back and was shocked both at the people who were gone and also at the people who still actively participate.  I have also noticed that some have drifted to the other sub-forums like the money or relationship subform.  People may continue relationships outside of here.  I have a pen pal I met on a forum and we have been writing each other for 5 years.



Thank you very much for your reply. It truly is interesting to hear other view points. I started using the computer at a very early age (family members were in a computer related business) and have been a member of a wide variety of usenet groups, forums, IRC chats even... Some I have left because the site in general has died down (forums and IRC in general seem to be largely replaced with social media these days; usenet is now Google groups and inactive in comparison) but others I have left for other reason. There was a site I was incredibly active on for many, many years and stopped posting completely a few months before TPF.

I figured that many members might have stopped posting due to the recession as well. With TPF being based on materialistic common interests and all. Not to mention there is often a saturation point in which you are happy with what you have and not looking to expand a collecting. Or perhaps people's interests just change...

I think you are correct to a certain extent, though. Speaking for myself, though I do love reveals and sharing in everyone's excitement, I am mostly here to meet people with similar interests and share an interest in H. People I know off of TPF don't really "get" it and outside of meeting other ladies in department store restaurants, I don't get to share the interest with anyone.



gracekelly said:


> That said it all.  Plus, it used to be more fun.  The age demographic has sunk as well and it is difficult relating to people who are still in high school.



Ah... I feel like I likely contribute to this, at least on the H forum, though I am not a high schooler.

I hope there is still a niche for me here regardless.


----------



## Kyokei

Cordeliere said:


> That is one of the things that makes the Cafe special.  Intelligent women over the age of 21.
> 
> Edit:  I imagine it was really a lot of fun in the early days of the forum--2006-2009.  Not that I was here then, but it appears to have been more an exciting mutual exploration and sharing.   It was all new and fresh.  Hermes enthusiasts finding other Hermes enthusiasts for the first time.   Now there is almost no question a person can ask that has not already been asked and is the topic of a thread somewhere.  This factor skews a lot of the threads towards reveals.  Everything else is a topic for search.



I am not certain, but it also seems as if there was a smaller group of regular posters, fostering a sense of camaraderie since everyone knew each other. In many threads I see references to users who aren't even active in that particular thread or conversation, yet everyone seemed to know each other pretty well. As the userbase increases on any site, things tend to become a bit more diluted and it becomes difficult to know everyone.

Though I must say I am glad it has not turned into a particularly cliquey place! I posted on some of the other subforums more actively before getting into H and I feel it's been very warm and welcoming here.


----------



## Jadeite

Julide said:


> Hi!  I know I use to post very frequently but I have to say, I agree. Just thinking about the older threads... birkin handles rolled on craftsmans thighs comes to mind. :giggles: How I miss the humor.
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for posting and leaving!:shame:




HOT topics often came up ... 
Now the average age here in the forum  (maybe not in THIS thread) is 18.


----------



## Jadeite

gracekelly said:


> That said it all.  Plus, it used to be more fun.  The age demographic has sunk as well and it is difficult relating to people who are still in high school.




Ditto this. 
Threads used to give real insights, real info from people who truly are into curating their collection carefully. Not just (the now) who are just interested in "scoring". How I detest that word.


----------



## EmileH

Jadeite said:


> Ditto this.
> Threads used to give real insights, real info from people who truly are into curating their collection carefully. Not just (the now) who are just interested in "scoring". How I detest that word.




Gosh. Agree so much with you guys on this. I am so torn because there are so many nice people here but they represent about 10%. The others seem to be 20 somethings who I just can't and don't want to relate to. The buying bags in Paris thread used to be so much fun, but I see that most of the regulars have left and it's full of a bunch of people who just want a Birkin or kelly with no other interest in Hermes or building a lifetime wardrobe. It seems like a huge waste of time. The only reason that I stay is for people like those here in the cafe. There is also a whole thread complaining about tpf moderation in case you didn't see it. That had also been a bit of a turn off for some.


----------



## Mindi B

Moderators have a tough job.  They have to enforce the rules, sometimes make subjective calls in the name of civility, and do it without unduly annoying folks who are not used to being told "no" (and I would include myself in that latter category).  Let's face it, many women here are highly accomplished in their fields and/or quite wealthy, and therefore, like Lady Catherine de Bourgh, they have "not been in the habit of brooking disappointment."   So the moderators have to be omnipresent yet mostly invisible, discreet and diplomatic whenever possible but ready to wield the hammer when necessary.  Nobody's perfect, but they do a good job, IMO.  (And I have been virtually spanked, myself, and don't like it, but it's their job.)
The current crop of those looking to "score" (I hate that word and its connotations, too) have definitely changed the tone on this forum, but it may also swing back.  These on-line communities are organic and never stop evolving.  It has been interesting to watch. . . .


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> Moderators have a tough job.  They have to enforce the rules, sometimes make subjective calls in the name of civility, and do it without unduly annoying folks who are not used to being told "no" (and I would include myself in that latter category).  Let's face it, many women here are highly accomplished in their fields and/or quite wealthy, and therefore, like Lady Catherine de Bourgh, they have "not been in the habit of brooking disappointment."   So the moderators have to be omnipresent yet mostly invisible, discreet and diplomatic whenever possible but ready to wield the hammer when necessary.  Nobody's perfect, but they do a good job, IMO.  (And I have been virtually spanked, myself, and don't like it, but it's their job.)
> 
> The current crop of those looking to "score" (I hate that word and its connotations, too) have definitely changed the tone on this forum, but it may also swing back.  These on-line communities are organic and never stop evolving.  It has been interesting to watch. . . .




Yeah, I don't want to get into the topic of the moderators. It was thoroughly discussed In the other thread and quite impressively Megs herself contributed and looked into the situation. I will just say that it is one reason that people have decided to leave. And to be clear I am not pointing out any one moderator. Just the moderation of the threads in general.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yeah, I don't want to get into the topic of the moderators. It was thoroughly discussed In the other thread and quite impressively Megs herself contributed and looked into the situation. I will just say that it is one reason that people have decided to leave. And to be clear I am not pointing out any one moderator. Just the moderation of the threads in general.




I agree with all of the statements that have been made. 
I am going to Paris soon, and believe me, I want many many goodies for H!!!! 
I am also lucky enough to have a couple of B's, so my main focus will not be bags. I do find it to be a lot more fun to discuss topics with ladies my age or older. I don't think I was 25 when I was 25!! Haha I think I've probably been atleast 40 my entire life!!
This is my favorite thread by far ladies!!
Thank you for making my days fun and enjoyable!!!


----------



## Jadeite

If I may just rant a wee bit about the quality of some of the threads and my peeves....

"I can't decide! What colour should I choose for my next Birkin? (Big eyes blink blink)"
[me: white. Then you can paint it whatever colour when you DO decide]

"I'm headed to xyz store in 2 weeks! What's the inventory there like now?"
[me: well. Suppose the same stock is sitting there when you arrive]

"how much did you pay for that bag?"
[me: why do you care and it's none of your business]

And....."I have a scratch on my bag! Should I send it to the spa?"
Me: [just send it to your aesthetics surgeon so he can Botox it]

I'll just go away now and bang my head against the wall.


----------



## tabbi001

Jadeite said:


> If I may just rant a wee bit about the quality of some of the threads and my peeves....
> 
> "I can't decide! What colour should I choose for my next Birkin? (Big eyes blink blink)"
> [me: white. Then you can paint it whatever colour when you DO decide]
> 
> "I'm headed to xyz store in 2 weeks! What's the inventory there like now?"
> [me: well. Suppose the same stock is sitting there when you arrive]
> 
> "how much did you pay for that bag?"
> [me: why do you care and it's none of your business]
> 
> And....."I have a scratch on my bag! Should I send it to the spa?"
> Me: [just send it to your aesthetics surgeon so he can Botox it]
> 
> I'll just go away now and bang my head against the wall.



You're so funny!!!&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## EmileH

Jadeite said:


> If I may just rant a wee bit about the quality of some of the threads and my peeves....
> 
> "I can't decide! What colour should I choose for my next Birkin? (Big eyes blink blink)"
> [me: white. Then you can paint it whatever colour when you DO decide]
> 
> "I'm headed to xyz store in 2 weeks! What's the inventory there like now?"
> [me: well. Suppose the same stock is sitting there when you arrive]
> 
> "how much did you pay for that bag?"
> [me: why do you care and it's none of your business]
> 
> And....."I have a scratch on my bag! Should I send it to the spa?"
> Me: [just send it to your aesthetics surgeon so he can Botox it]
> 
> I'll just go away now and bang my head against the wall.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] so true.


----------



## scarf1

Jadeite said:


> If I may just rant a wee bit about the quality of some of the threads and my peeves....
> 
> "I can't decide! What colour should I choose for my next Birkin? (Big eyes blink blink)"
> [me: white. Then you can paint it whatever colour when you DO decide]
> 
> "I'm headed to xyz store in 2 weeks! What's the inventory there like now?"
> [me: well. Suppose the same stock is sitting there when you arrive]
> 
> "how much did you pay for that bag?"
> [me: why do you care and it's none of your business]
> 
> And....."I have a scratch on my bag! Should I send it to the spa?"
> Me: [just send it to your aesthetics surgeon so he can Botox it]
> 
> I'll just go away now and bang my head against the wall.


Lol!


----------



## Mindi B

And to Jadeite's excellent list, may I add, "Should I buy X?"
Well, let's see, since I know everything about your taste, financial sitch, etc., I guess I am the right person to ask. . . .


----------



## scarf1

Kyokei 
Thanks for bringing up this topic. It has been interesting reading. 
I am one of the older forum members, having come to H fairly late in my life. I originally joined because I was researching how to determine if a scarf was authentic.  
I mainly hang out on this thread and the scarf threads. Also, it is a way to share my enthusiasm with others. IRL, none of my friends are interested in H, or luxury goods in general.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe 

I'm finding this convo interesting. In just my two years as a member I've seen folks come and go, a few I'm still in touch with off the forum and some even in real life.

I find tPF a lovely distraction from my every day and I love to ogle reveals and new product info and ignore a lot of the question threads and actively avoid the "imperfection" threads. There's some snobbery that pops up once in a while that chaps my hide so that may keep me away for a few days because I'm trying not to engage with some of those folks. I sympathize with the mods, they do it as volunteers and are punching bags over misunderstandings most of the time. 

I love the cafe and the people who come and go. I read Chanel but rarely post as it's not my crowd. I like the camaraderie in a lot of the very LONG H threads which are full of activity. I used to love the Paris thread too but it's become tiresome with the same questions. 

I am so busy this week, I'm lurking but no finding much time to post. I have a HUGE project tomorrow and then more over the weekend but it's great for the money tree!  Can't wait for Fall


----------



## katekluet

I am finding lots to agree with in your posts....come to learn and share the delight in and artistry of H products.....and really enjoy the people, especially the cafe, and I have worried when people who used to post  quite often suddenly disappear, and hope that they have not had something really bad happen in their life that took them off the forum. I love seeing things styled in different ways by different ages.


----------



## Kyokei

scarf1 said:


> Kyokei
> Thanks for bringing up this topic. It has been interesting reading.
> I am one of the older forum members, having come to H fairly late in my life. I originally joined because I was researching how to determine if a scarf was authentic.
> I mainly hang out on this thread and the scarf threads. Also, it is a way to share my enthusiasm with others. IRL, none of my friends are interested in H, or luxury goods in general.



I also came here for the same reasons. I love learning about new H product lines and like to meet and converse with people who are also interested. Nobody I know offline is interested in Hermes/luxury goods either.

Plus I really enjoy the scarf threads and seeing how different members wear them.


----------



## Julide

Jadeite said:


> HOT topics often came up ...
> Now the average age here in the forum  (maybe not in THIS thread) is 18.



Hi! 

The topics were good!! 

I didn't realize the average age has dropped! I haven't been paying attention.


----------



## Julide

katekluet said:


> I am finding lots to agree with in your posts....come to learn and share the delight in and artistry of H products.....and really enjoy the people, especially the cafe, and I have worried when people who used to post  quite often suddenly disappear, and hope that they have not had something really bad happen in their life that took them off the forum. I love seeing things styled in different ways by different ages.



I too have had the same thoughts!


----------



## Cordeliere

I thought it was interesting that Mai Tai started posting again.  

Since I like to research things, sometimes I try to figure out what happen to people who made an impression on me.  I was shocked that peanutbabycakes was robbed and more shocked that she got her bags back.  The robbery was not triggered by what she shared on TPF, but it made an impression on me about the value on anonymity. 

I always wonder what happened to Layla after all the incredibly staged pictures she shared.  Talk about style inspiration.

I wonder about the woman who posted a lot in the reference threads under a name something like "I love my life".  If I had her collection, I would really love my life.

And I wonder about GinaB and how much of her novelette was real and if she is still with Mr. X.  Her bag choices were iconic.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I hope some of the old timers read this thread and decide to come back.


----------



## etoile de mer

Kyokei said:


> I have taken to reading archives of the H forum while commuting. I've noticed that quite a lot of people who were TPF regulars for years suddenly disappeared and stopped posting. I can't help but wonder what happened to them all.... Are they still shopping at H or keeping in touch with former TPF friends? Many seemed quite close. It's interesting how people come and go...



Love so many of the older threads! I've entertained myself for hours at a time while recovering from an ankle injury a couple of years ago, and last year from surgery. Some of my favorites are Ode to Horn, Ode to Silver, and the older SOTD threadsall very fun! And of course the MaiTai threadsH it Up, and MaiTai in Provence. I think people likely drift away, as their lives get busier and/or their interests change. Do wish some of the contributors were still posting.



Mindi B said:


> And to Jadeite's excellent list, may I add, "Should I buy X?"
> Well, let's see, since I know everything about your taste, financial sitch, etc., I guess I am the right person to ask. . . .



This is a perplexing one for me, too!  Regarding posts in general, I have an aversion to the words "haul" and "score". 



katekluet said:


> I am finding lots to agree with in your posts....come to learn and share the delight in and artistry of H products.....and really enjoy the people, especially the cafe, and I have worried when people who used to post  quite often suddenly disappear, and hope that they have not had something really bad happen in their life that took them off the forum. I love seeing things styled in different ways by different ages.



Hi *kate*, nice to see you! What are you currently reading? :reading:



Julide said:


> Hi!
> 
> The topics were good!!
> 
> I didn't realize the average age has dropped! I haven't been paying attention.



Hi *Julide*, nice to see you!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

"Score" is what's done in various meat markets.
Collecting is a whole different passion.


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> "Score" is what's done in various meat markets.
> Collecting is a whole different passion.




[emoji23]


----------



## momasaurus

Mindi B said:


> As you may surmise from my obscene post count, word-shy I am not!    So, sure, what the heck!   Kelly sellier 25, Chevre, Anemone exterior with Capucine interior, brushed gold hardware.  Not the most practical bag, but she's purty.


OMG, I am drooling!


----------



## momasaurus

Jadeite said:


> If I may just rant a wee bit about the quality of some of the threads and my peeves....
> 
> "I can't decide! What colour should I choose for my next Birkin? (Big eyes blink blink)"
> [me: white. Then you can paint it whatever colour when you DO decide]
> 
> "I'm headed to xyz store in 2 weeks! What's the inventory there like now?"
> [me: well. Suppose the same stock is sitting there when you arrive]
> 
> "how much did you pay for that bag?"
> [me: why do you care and it's none of your business]
> 
> And....."I have a scratch on my bag! Should I send it to the spa?"
> Me: [just send it to your aesthetics surgeon so he can Botox it]
> 
> I'll just go away now and bang my head against the wall.


:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## momasaurus

katekluet said:


> I am finding lots to agree with in your posts....come to learn and share the delight in and artistry of H products.....and really enjoy the people, especially the cafe, and I have worried when people who used to post  quite often suddenly disappear, and hope that they have not had something really bad happen in their life that took them off the forum. I love seeing things styled in different ways by different ages.


I agree about the styling pix, and the age groups. I like to see scarves especially and non-H straps for bags. I've also done lots of research here for leathers, colors, styles, etc., and I enjoy docride's advice column. I find it difficult in some of the forums where the etiquette is to comment on every single picture, and then thank everyone and then more thank yous for thanking me and there are 10 pages a day to go through. I guess I should lurk better!

I just discovered this cafe about a week ago and am so happy. I love the conversations that are allowed to ramble...


----------



## momasaurus

Madam Bijoux said:


> I hope some of the old timers read this thread and decide to come back.


Well, MaiTai came back, which is very nice.


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> "Score" is what's done in various meat markets.
> Collecting is a whole different passion.




I die Madam


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> I agree about the styling pix, and the age groups. I like to see scarves especially and non-H straps for bags. I've also done lots of research here for leathers, colors, styles, etc., and I enjoy docride's advice column. I find it difficult in some of the forums where the etiquette is to comment on every single picture, and then thank everyone and then more thank yous for thanking me and there are 10 pages a day to go through. I guess I should lurk better!
> 
> I just discovered this cafe about a week ago and am so happy. I love the conversations that are allowed to ramble...




I so agree with you about the pages of compliments and thank yous. I wish we could just have a policy that we all understand and don't do that. For instance I just can't keep up with sotd anymore. I feel badly if I don't compliment someone or thank someone. So I don't contribute as often. I know it's nice but it's overwhelming. Do you think there is some way to propose something like that to people?


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> I find it difficult in some of the forums where the etiquette is to comment on every single picture, and* then thank everyone and then more thank yous for thanking me *and there are 10 pages a day to go through. I guess I should lurk better!



I can so relate to this.  Marie Touchet wants people to post the things she authenticates on SOTD so I do out of respect to her.  Then I live in fear that I have offended someone who commented and I missed thanking them.  Sometimes it reminds me of what DH and I refer to as "reverse chicken" in driving, i.e. "you go first"--"no you go first".   

Except on TPF, it is "Thank you"---"Oh Thank you"---"Oh no, thank you for thanking me".    Where do you stop?   The Hermes forum is nothing if not polite.  No kindness shall go unthanked.


----------



## etoile de mer

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I so agree with you about the pages of compliments and thank yous. I wish we could just have a policy that we all understand and don't do that. For instance I just can't keep up with sotd anymore. I feel badly if I don't compliment someone or thank someone. So I don't contribute as often. I know it's nice but it's overwhelming. Do you think there is some way to propose something like that to people?



I do like the camaraderie of commenting, I think it's fun. But in the past, when SOTD had a smaller group participating, it was much easier to keep up. Can feel a bit overwhelming, now.  

Here's a link to a thread that is for photos only, no extraneous chatter.
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-reference-library/reference-members-hermes-items-pics-only-no-chatter-18584.html


----------



## EmileH

etoile de mer said:


> I do like the camaraderie of commenting, I think it's fun. But in the past, when SOTD had a smaller group participating, it was much easier to keep up. Can feel a bit overwhelming, now.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to a thread that is for photos only, no extraneous chatter.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-r...-hermes-items-pics-only-no-chatter-18584.html




Thank you. No chatter can seem kind of dull too right? I don't know what the happy medium is. Compliments but no thank yous necessary? I do like the banter that sometimes happens but that's usually what gets us off topic and in trouble. Sigh.


----------



## etoile de mer

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. No chatter can seem kind of dull too right? I don't know what the happy medium is. Compliments but no thank yous necessary? I do like the banter that sometimes happens but that's usually what gets us off topic and in trouble. Sigh.



Yes, no chatter at all is great for reference, but the banter is part of the fun! I do know what you mean, I feel compelled to say thank youkind of painful not to!  SOTD was more relaxed in the pastless formalized. Not sure if that's part of it?


----------



## EmileH

etoile de mer said:


> Yes, no chatter at all is great for reference, but the banter is part of the fun! I do know what you mean, I feel compelled to say thank youkind of painful not to!  SOTD was more relaxed in the pastless formalized. Not sure if that's part of it?




What do you mean by relaxed and formalized? I'm curious. I'm finding it less fun these days and I'm not sure exactly why. I'm sure it's a sensitive topic so if you can't answer no worries.


----------



## etoile de mer

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What do you mean by relaxed and formalized? I'm curious. I'm finding it less fun these days and I'm not sure exactly why. I'm sure it's a sensitive topic so if you can't answer no worries.



Trying to pinpoint it myself. I think maybe it was before the list of themes became such a focus?  Here's a link to one of the earlier SOTD threads&#8230;I was still a lurker then! :ninja: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/which-scarf-pointu-pochette-are-you-wearing-today-597159.html


----------



## EmileH

etoile de mer said:


> Trying to pinpoint it myself. I think maybe it was before the list of themes became such a focus?  Here's a link to one of the earlier SOTD threadsI was still a lurker then! :ninja: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/which-scarf-pointu-pochette-are-you-wearing-today-597159.html




Thank you. I'll take a look. But I don't want to find any old designs that I fall in love with and become grails. [emoji23] I don't know what it is myself. I suppose people come and go and the tone changes. [emoji20]


----------



## scarf1

PBP- I have also been feeling a bit burdened on SOTD to comment and thank everyone. I do love seeing all the scarves- both the styling pix, and the flat pictures. 

Speaking of scarves, had a wonderful day today! It is an absolutely gorgeous day in NYC, and went to H this morning- got a lovely SA and ended up 3 scarves. DH said "get them all!" Those of you living in or near NYC are so lucky because the selection is vastly superior to my "local".  I will just post a teaser pic here:
Mousseline stole Paradis de soie , mousseline GM Millefleurs de mexique
And 70 dragonflies
umm, yes blue is my fav color.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> PBP- I have also been feeling a bit burdened on SOTD to comment and thank everyone. I do love seeing all the scarves- both the styling pix, and the flat pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of scarves, had a wonderful day today! It is an absolutely gorgeous day in NYC, and went to H this morning- got a lovely SA and ended up 3 scarves. DH said "get them all!" Those of you living in or near NYC are so lucky because the selection is vastly superior to my "local".  I will just post a teaser pic here:
> 
> Mousseline stole Paradis de soie , mousseline GM Millefleurs de mexique
> 
> And 70 dragonflies
> 
> umm, yes blue is my fav color.




Oh! I am anxiously awaiting your modeling photos. They are gorgeous. So glad that you found the mousselines that you wanted. Did you get to try all of the colors? What a dear DH.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> PBP- I have also been feeling a bit burdened on SOTD to comment and thank everyone. I do love seeing all the scarves- both the styling pix, and the flat pictures.
> 
> Speaking of scarves, had a wonderful day today! It is an absolutely gorgeous day in NYC, and went to H this morning- got a lovely SA and ended up 3 scarves. DH said "get them all!" Those of you living in or near NYC are so lucky because the selection is vastly superior to my "local".  I will just post a teaser pic here:
> Mousseline stole Paradis de soie , mousseline GM Millefleurs de mexique
> And 70 dragonflies
> umm, yes blue is my fav color.




Wow.  Really beautiful.   And you don't have to thank me for saying so.


----------



## Kyokei

scarf1 said:


> PBP- I have also been feeling a bit burdened on SOTD to comment and thank everyone. I do love seeing all the scarves- both the styling pix, and the flat pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of scarves, had a wonderful day today! It is an absolutely gorgeous day in NYC, and went to H this morning- got a lovely SA and ended up 3 scarves. DH said "get them all!" Those of you living in or near NYC are so lucky because the selection is vastly superior to my "local".  I will just post a teaser pic here:
> 
> Mousseline stole Paradis de soie , mousseline GM Millefleurs de mexique
> 
> And 70 dragonflies
> 
> umm, yes blue is my fav color.




I am happy to hear you enjoyed NYC! I love my Hermes boutique!


----------



## etoile de mer

scarf1 said:


> PBP- I have also been feeling a bit burdened on SOTD to comment and thank everyone. I do love seeing all the scarves- both the styling pix, and the flat pictures.
> 
> Speaking of scarves, had a wonderful day today! It is an absolutely gorgeous day in NYC, and went to H this morning- got a lovely SA and ended up 3 scarves. DH said "get them all!" Those of you living in or near NYC are so lucky because the selection is vastly superior to my "local".  I will just post a teaser pic here:
> Mousseline stole Paradis de soie , mousseline GM Millefleurs de mexique
> And 70 dragonflies
> umm, yes blue is my fav color.



Yum!! I especially love your Millefleurs de Mexique!  Could you share detailsCW# and colors noted on the tag? So glad you had fun!


----------



## scarf1

etoile de mer said:


> Yum!! I especially love your Millefleurs de Mexique!  Could you share detailsCW# and colors noted on the tag? So glad you had fun!



Here are details


----------



## scarf1

And one mod shot.  Etoile it can be folded so almost no yellow is visible. The border is yellow on 2 sides.


----------



## etoile de mer

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. I'll take a look. But I don't want to find any old designs that I fall in love with and become grails. [emoji23] I don't know what it is myself. I suppose people come and go and the tone changes. [emoji20]



Yes, that's the real  danger   of looking at the older threads! But then a number of the ones that I thought I wanted, didn't suit me when I finally found them!  Now I view the older threads for entertainment purposes, only!


----------



## etoile de mer

scarf1 said:


> Here are details





scarf1 said:


> And one mod shot.  Etoile it can be folded so almost no yellow is visible. The border is yellow on 2 sides.



That's gorgeous!  Many thanks, *scarf1*, for the details, and so nice of you to include a modeling pic! Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh! I am anxiously awaiting your modeling photos. They are gorgeous. So glad that you found the mousselines that you wanted. Did you get to try all of the colors? What a dear DH.


PBP-
They did not have the lighter blue paradis de soie , but I did also try on 2 white  background ones, and a watermelon red one.I had hoped to also try on the dragonflies in green, but fell for this light blue CW immediately. Same with the millefleurs.

Kyokei - I did think of you as I walked in this morning.


----------



## Kyokei

scarf1 said:


> PBP-
> 
> They did not have the lighter blue paradis de soie , but I did also try on a 2 white  background ones, and a watermelon red one.I had hoped to all try on the dragonflies in green, but fell for this light blue CW immediately. Same with the millefleurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Kyokei - I did think of you as I walked in this morning.




I am flattered!! The SAs are all wonderful there and I was but a few blocks away at Bergdorfs.

I can't wait to see more of your scarves.


----------



## Kyokei

scarf1 said:


> And one mod shot.  Etoile it can be folded so almost no yellow is visible. The border is yellow on 2 sides.




Wonderful on you, great choice.


----------



## scarf1

Kyokei said:


> I am flattered!! The SAs are all wonderful there and I was but a few blocks away at Bergdorfs.
> 
> I can't wait to see more of your scarves.


Amazing! If I had not been successful at H, we were going to go to Bergdorf's next, as I knew they also carry H scarves. But I was so happy with what I found, next stop was some shopping for DH.


----------



## Kyokei

scarf1 said:


> Amazing! If I had not been successful at H, we were going to go to Bergdorf's next, as I knew they also carry H scarves. But I was so happy with what I found, next stop was some shopping for DH.




If you would have  gone to Bergdorfs, maybe we would have run into each other! [emoji23] so glad you were happy with Madison and are enjoying your time here!


----------



## Cordeliere

Jadeite said:


> If I may just rant a wee bit about the quality of some of the threads and my peeves....
> 
> "I can't decide! What colour should I choose for my next Birkin? (Big eyes blink blink)"





Mindi B said:


> And to Jadeite's excellent list, may I add, "Should I buy X?"
> Well, let's see, since I know everything about your taste, financial sitch, etc., I guess I am the right person to ask. . . .



While we never know what is in someone else's head, when I see these, I wonder, ( 1.) can this person really not know what they want, or (2) are they just posting this for attention.  I am probably being unkind.   Hearing other people say that many posters are still in high school (yikes) makes it more understandable, I guess.  

In one of my research projects of what happened to someone who used to post here, I followed her post trail to the money forum.  The posters there claim that people buy stuff, do a reveal, and then return it.  Who has that much energy?

Would someone please explain to me how teenagers have so much money?


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> While we never know what is in someone else's head, when I see these, I wonder, ( 1.) can this person really not know what they want, or (2) are they just posting this for attention.  I am probably being unkind.   Hearing other people say that many posters are still in high school (yikes) makes it more understandable, I guess.
> 
> In one of my research projects of what happened to someone who used to post here, I followed her post trail to the money forum.  *The posters there claim that people buy stuff, do a reveal, and then return it.  Who has that much energy?
> *
> Would someone please explain to me how teenagers have so much money?


Really? Guess I am naive, that would never have occurred to me.
Of course, I also did not realize the average age was so low.
 There are definitely people who buy items and shortly thereafter seem to put them on eBay.  Not  sure if these are people buying scarves and. Accessories just so they can buy the bag they want, or have buyers remorse after the 30 day return period.


----------



## Mindi B

Cordeliere said:


> While we never know what is in someone else's head, when I see these, I wonder, ( 1.) can this person really not know what they want, or (2) are they just posting this for attention.  I am probably being unkind.   Hearing other people say that many posters are still in high school (yikes) makes it more understandable, I guess.
> 
> In one of my research projects of what happened to someone who used to post here, I followed her post trail to the money forum.  The posters there claim that people buy stuff, do a reveal, and then return it.  Who has that much energy?
> 
> Would someone please explain to me how teenagers have so much money?



No, I don't think you're being unkind.  I think ridiculous questions like, "I've been offered X; should I take it?" is absolutely a way of saying "La di da, I was offered X."  That may not always be the motivation, but it certainly is for some.  The degree to which people will act out for attention cannot be underestimated.  Take a look at pretty much any "reality" show.  'Nuff said.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> No, I don't think you're being unkind.  I think ridiculous questions like, "I've been offered X; should I take it?" is absolutely a way of saying "La di da, I was offered X."  That may not always be the motivation, but it certainly is for some.  The degree to which people will act out for attention cannot be underestimated.  Take a look at pretty much any "reality" show.  'Nuff said.



After reading your post, it just dawned on me how painfully offensive those posts are.  They have to be the absolute worst.   I think I was bothered but was ignoring the offensive part, just chalking it up to how people feel when they are in that world.  It is not my world so I was trying to be tolerant for different perspectives.  As in blessed people have problems too, even if they are champagne problems.


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> PBP- I have also been feeling a bit burdened on SOTD to comment and thank everyone. I do love seeing all the scarves- both the styling pix, and the flat pictures.
> 
> Speaking of scarves, had a wonderful day today! It is an absolutely gorgeous day in NYC, and went to H this morning- got a lovely SA and ended up 3 scarves. DH said "get them all!" Those of you living in or near NYC are so lucky because the selection is vastly superior to my "local".  I will just post a teaser pic here:
> Mousseline stole Paradis de soie , mousseline GM Millefleurs de mexique
> And 70 dragonflies
> umm, yes blue is my fav color.


Nice choices, scarf1. I did not know you were in town!! Was this at Madison or Wall St? Both are great, so if you have another day you should check out the other


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> And one mod shot.  Etoile it can be folded so almost no yellow is visible. The border is yellow on 2 sides.


The 2-sided border color idea is PURE GENIUS!!


----------



## Kyokei

Hmm... I have posted before asking questions about a particular product (for example, the CSGM, or a pair of boots I was debating on buying but ultimately passed on. Since I don't know anyone into H offline I really value the feedback provided by the forum and more knowledgable members.


----------



## Kyokei

momasaurus said:


> Nice choices, scarf1. I did not know you were in town!! Was this at Madison or Wall St? Both are great, so if you have another day you should check out the other




I still have yet to check out Wall St! I kind of want to see the store, though I'd only buy from my SA at Madison.


----------



## Cordeliere

Kyokei said:


> Hmm... I have posted before asking questions about a particular product (for example, the CSGM, or a pair of boots I was debating on buying but ultimately passed on. Since I don't know anyone into H offline I really value the feedback provided by the forum and more knowledgable members.




I hope you don't think what I said applies to you.  What you do is different, in ways I can't put my finger on.


----------



## gracekelly

Jadeite said:


> If I may just rant a wee bit about the quality of some of the threads and my peeves....
> 
> "I can't decide! What colour should I choose for my next Birkin? (Big eyes blink blink)"
> [me: white. Then you can paint it whatever colour when you DO decide]



This always slays me.  What makes this person think that they are going to walk into a boutique and find said color?  They may never find said color unless they are willing to go to a reseller for the bigger bucks.

"Score"  every time I see this I think of an announcer on one of the Spanish TV channels in LA who used to scream this during soccer games right after the ball went into the net.  Is handbag purchasing a competitive sport?   Apparently around here it is.  Some posts are about quantity in the shortest period of time possible.  I recall several years ago when one person purchased with such rapidity and volume, that unless she changed bags 3 times a day, she could not possibly wear them all.

Keeping up with the frenimies:  Purchase return or resell is endemic and we all know who you are.  Especially the "should I keep this?" people.  The pms must fly for a private sale after a post like that despite the rules about buying/selling on the forum.  Oh, and how about those lurkers on the Finds thread who run out and buy whatever they think is the next hot item and then turn around and resell for a big premium.  Yes, yes,  free market economy etc.  I still find that irksome.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Hmm... I have posted before asking questions about a particular product (for example, the CSGM, or a pair of boots I was debating on buying but ultimately passed on. Since I don't know anyone into H offline I really value the feedback provided by the forum and more knowledgable members.




Well if it makes you feel better I just posted on the Chanel thread asking if I should buy a jacket now or risk waiting for the sale. I think your questions are very reasonable and well intentioned.


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> Nice choices, scarf1. I did not know you were in town!! Was this at Madison or Wall St? Both are great, so if you have another day you should check out the other


Went to Madison. We are here a few more days, but booked with other activities...


----------



## etoile de mer

Kyokei said:


> Hmm... I have posted before asking questions about a particular product (for example, the CSGM, or a pair of boots I was debating on buying but ultimately passed on. Since I don't know anyone into H offline I really value the feedback provided by the forum and more knowledgable members.



*Kyokei*, I remember your questions being more of of, "I'm considering buying x, could you share your experience with it". I think we've all done that, especially with expensive items we may have no experience with. Perfectly sensible, to me!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> This always slays me.  What makes this person think that they are going to walk into a boutique and find said color?  They may never find said color unless they are willing to go to a reseller for the bigger bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> "Score"  every time I see this I think of an announcer on one of the Spanish TV channels in LA who used to scream this during soccer games right after the ball went into the net.  Is handbag purchasing a competitive sport?   Apparently around here it is.  Some posts are about quantity in the shortest period of time possible.  I recall several years ago when one person purchased with such rapidity and volume, that unless she changed bags 3 times a day, she could not possibly wear them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping up with the frenimies:  Purchase return or resell is endemic and we all know who you are.  Especially the "should I keep this?" people.  The pms must fly for a private sale after a post like that despite the rules about buying/selling on the forum.  Oh, and how about those lurkers on the Finds thread who run out and buy whatever they think is the next hot item and then turn around and resell for a big premium.  Yes, yes,  free market economy etc.  I still find that irksome.




Oh thank god I don't follow many threads that closely. I think I would go insane with all of this. 

Well like all things I'll try to take the good and ignore the bad.  There are many wonderful members on the threads and I learn a lot.


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> The 2-sided border color idea is PURE GENIUS!!


Yes, if you look on- line the 70s of this design had the same thing.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well if it makes you feel better I just posted on the Chanel thread asking if I should buy a jacket now or risk waiting for the sale. I* think your questions are very reasonable and well intentioned*.



Kyokei, I hope you did not take my comments personally.  I think all your questions are measured and thought out.  You are a serious collector and want to know and learn more about what you are collecting.  I will tell you that you will learn more on tPF than from any SA and eventually, you will have more knowledge and understanding than most of the ones you meet.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well if it makes you feel better I just posted on the Chanel thread asking if I should buy a jacket now or risk waiting for the sale. I think your questions are very reasonable and well intentioned.




Thank you. Hermes prices being what they are, I would rather hear first hand opinions rather than make a very expensive mistake.

I have never returned any product since my purchases are thought out and there are very few reviews elsewhere more often than not.

Which jacket were you thinking of?


----------



## scarf1

etoile de mer said:


> *Kyokei*, I remember your questions being more of of, "I'm considering buying x, could you share your experience with it". I think we've all done that, especially with expensive items we may have no experience with. Perfectly sensible, to me!


Absolutely! 
I know that before I bought my first CSGM, and my first mousseline, I did something similar. 
Kyokei - I have never been offended by your posts.


----------



## gracekelly

scarf1 said:


> And one mod shot.  Etoile it can be folded so almost no yellow is visible. The border is yellow on 2 sides.



But I like the yellow!   How pretty for summer!


----------



## Kyokei

gracekelly said:


> Kyokei, I hope you did not take my comments personally.  I think all your questions are measured and thought out.  You are a serious collector and want to know and learn more about what you are collecting.  I will tell you that you will learn more on tPF than from any SA and eventually, you will have more knowledge and understanding than most of the ones you meet.




No, not at all, I just hope it is not irritating. I am still very new to H compared to all of you and want to branch out into the many products H has to offer in an informed and non impulsive way. I have learned a lot so far and hope to be able to pass on the knowledge someday. I simply try to avoid any regretful purchases... And thankfully haven't had any thus far at H.


----------



## Kyokei

Cordeliere said:


> I hope you don't think what I said applies to you.  What you do is different, in ways I can't put my finger on.




I am happy to hear that. &#128578;


----------



## Kyokei

On a much lighter note... I am still debating between the poncho and another CSGM [emoji23]

I saw a pair of shoes at H when I was last there as well that caught my attention. Though I do want to keep in mind  larger purchases like the SO/other plans/etc and the AW scarves which I am sure I will endlessly obsess over.

Not a day has gone by that I haven't worn a H scarf since I bought my first one. Is this the slippery slope?


----------



## gracekelly

Kyokei said:


> No, not at all, I just hope it is not irritating. I am still very new to H compared to all of you and want to branch out into the many products H has to offer in an informed and non impulsive way. I have learned a lot so far and hope to be able to pass on the knowledge someday. I simply try to avoid any regretful purchases... And thankfully haven't had any thus far at H.



I think about a purchase so hard that sometimes I miss the opportunity  However, I have not had any real regrets about anything and tend to hold on to everything as well.  Hoarder or pack rat?


----------



## Julide

Hi Etoile!! 

Just to add to the conversation. Kyokei, I think anyone who reads closed threads should never worry about sounding like the other people mentioned here.  I think it's great the amount of attention you have put into your collection. Btw, I love your style, I watch the your h in action thread but rarely post. 

I few years back I think there were one or two posters who would post a reveal thread then return their items. Strange...

Again apologies to just post and run...:shame:


----------



## gracekelly

Kyokei said:


> On a much lighter note... I am still debating between the poncho and another CSGM [emoji23]
> 
> I saw a pair of shoes at H when I was last there as well that caught my attention. Though I do want to keep in mind  larger purchases like the SO/other plans/etc and the AW scarves which I am sure I will endlessly obsess over.
> 
> Not a day has gone by that I haven't worn a H scarf since I bought my first one. Is this the slippery slope?



The thing about a poncho in general, is that from what I can see over the years, it comes and goes in/out of fashion.  If this means nothing to you and you hold true to your aesthetic, then ignore the first part of this sentence.  The CSGM has more functionality and is timeless.


----------



## Kyokei

gracekelly said:


> I think about a purchase so hard that sometimes I miss the opportunity  However, I have not had any real regrets about anything and tend to hold on to everything as well.  Hoarder or pack rat?




I prefer connoisseur [emoji6]

I think my only major purchase.... Not even regret, but perhaps mistake, was buying a "going out" bag that was more suited to the life I used to live rather than my life now. Though it is nice for those occasions, I am much more of a quiet lunch and lounge person than a nightlife person nowadays.


----------



## Kyokei

gracekelly said:


> The thing about a poncho in general, is that from what I can see over the years, it comes and goes in/out of fashion.  If this means nothing to you and you hold true to your aesthetic, then ignore the first part of this sentence.  The CSGM has more functionality and is timeless.




I care little about trends and what is in fashion but am concerned about my height. I have read a lot about it being too long for short people like me. I plan to try it on when the right color comes to my store... If not, I will probably get a second CSGM to use as a wrap. Many I have seen are a bit bright for me but I have hopes for AW!


----------



## Kyokei

scarf1 said:


> Went to Madison. We are here a few more days, but booked with other activities...




Enjoy your time here in NY!


----------



## Cordeliere

Kyokei said:


> No, not at all,* I just hope it is not irritating*. I am still very new to H compared to all of you and want to branch out into the many products H has to offer in an informed and non impulsive way. I have learned a lot so far and hope to be able to pass on the knowledge someday.* I simply try to avoid any regretful purchases...* And thankfully haven't had any thus far at H.




Dear, you are never irritating, just charming.

I can't tell you how much time I spend thinking about certain items, trying to avoid regretful purchases.  I am with you there.  Probably everyone who participates in this cafe is with you there.  

Probably the way that you are different than those other  threads are that it is clear you are seeking information and then use that information in planning.   The attitude communicated is very different.  

It never occurred to me that you or anyone on this thread would think I was talking about them.  I am sorry if I have caused you discomfort.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Thank you. Hermes prices being what they are, I would rather hear first hand opinions rather than make a very expensive mistake.
> 
> I have never returned any product since my purchases are thought out and there are very few reviews elsewhere more often than not.
> 
> Which jacket were you thinking of?




Kyokei, I'm buying this Chanel jacket. I noticed that my go to navy jacket, which I have worn to death looks on its last legs. The sad thing is that it is only about 4-5 years old. I had been buying many of my clothes at a French boutique named Apostrophe/ Georges Rech. Ten years ago the clothes were so well made, in France, of beautiful fabrics with beautiful details. And they were a great bargain.  My navy jacket was among the first crop of what I consider more inferior products. They are now being made elsewhere in Europe and while they look nice at first the fabrics just don't hold up over time. They are still my go to store for basics like pants, silk tops and some dresses if carefully selected but no more jackets for me. I decided to invest in a quality piece especially given how often I wear navy. I wish I was as good a consumer as you are at your age! It takes some if us longer to learn.


----------



## Kyokei

Cordeliere said:


> Dear, you are never irritating, just charming.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you how much time I spend thinking about certain items, trying to avoid regretful purchases.  I am with you there.  Probably everyone who participates in this cafe is with you there.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the way that you are different than those other  threads are that it is clear you are seeking information and then use that information in planning.   The attitude communicated is very different.
> 
> 
> 
> It never occurred to me that you or anyone on this thread would think I was talking about them.  I am sorry if I have caused you discomfort.




Don't worry at all!!  I worry my H friends I value think I am too young often but perhaps that is because I am often used to being the youngest throughout my life if that makes sense!

I truly enjoy the people I have met here and hope to continue friendships in the future. I have learned quite a bit from you all and am grateful.

And as much as I would love to have the funds to make H purchases without research [emoji23]I prefer to buy things I know will work for me. This is why I don't purchase anything online.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kyokei, I'm buying this Chanel jacket. I noticed that my go to navy jacket, which I have worn to death looks on its last legs. The sad thing is that it is only about 4-5 years old. I had been buying many of my clothes at a French boutique named Apostrophe/ Georges Rech. Ten years ago the clothes were so well made, in France, of beautiful fabrics with beautiful details. And they were a great bargain.  My navy jacket was among the first crop of what I consider more inferior products. They are now being made elsewhere in Europe and while they look nice at first the fabrics just don't hold up over time. They are still my go to store for basics like pants, silk tops and some dresses if carefully selected but no more jackets for me. I decided to invest in a quality piece especially given how often I wear navy. I wish I was as good a consumer as you are at your age! It takes some if us longer to learn.
> View attachment 3353053




Good luck, Pocketbook Pup! I was looking at a Chanel jacket but had a somewhat negative SA experience and decided against it. Maybe someday. For now I prefer the service at H... as much as I love the jackets 

I have had (not H) RTW go to poor condition rather quickly which is a reason I am wary about buying a lot of RTW,

The jacket will look great on you! Please post pictures when you buy!


----------



## Jadeite

Wow 70 posts since I went to bed and woke up this cafe is heating up!


----------



## etoile de mer

Jadeite said:


> Wow 70 posts since I went to bed and woke up this cafe is heating up!



Hi *Jadeite*, are you home visiting with your pups? How are they? :doggie:


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Good luck, Pocketbook Pup! I was looking at a Chanel jacket but had a somewhat negative SA experience and decided against it. Maybe someday. For now I prefer the service at H... as much as I love the jackets
> 
> I have had (not H) RTW go to poor condition rather quickly which is a reason I am wary about buying a lot of RTW,
> 
> The jacket will look great on you! Please post pictures when you buy!




Thanks. We have all had negative experiences with Chanel's sales tactics. It's not pleasant and clearly isn't helping the brand. Interestingly the SAs in France are completely different. They will talk you out if buying something if they think it isn't right for you. I hope you have a more pleasant experience next time. The jackets really are a work of art. And they go well with Hermes. I am mixing a Chanel jacket with Hermes jewelry and a scarf tomorrow.


----------



## scarf1

gracekelly said:


> But I like the yellow!   How pretty for summer!


I actually like the yellow too!  I just remembered when I posted my UTW blue scarf which has bits of yellow, some of the blue lovers avoid yellow.



Kyokei said:


> Enjoy your time here in NY!


 sure we will!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks. We have all had negative experiences with Chanel's sales tactics. It's not pleasant and clearly isn't helping the brand. Interestingly the SAs in France are completely different. They will talk you out if buying something if they think it isn't right for you. I hope you have a more pleasant experience next time. The jackets really are a work of art. And they go well with Hermes. I am mixing a Chanel jacket with Hermes jewelry and a scarf tomorrow.


Always love your classy elegant style!


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> I actually like the yellow too!  I just remembered when I posted my UTW blue scarf which has bits of yellow, some of the blue lovers avoid yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> sure we will!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always love your classy elegant style!




Thank you. You are too sweet. I saw the photo of your dragonflies. It's sooo pretty. Congratulations. You made some great choices. It must have been a fun day.


----------



## tabbi001

Hi, may I butt in? I've only been in the H thread a few months as it was only now that I've come to appreciate the H scarves and bags ( ooh and the change trays! I really want to buy those to display in the house!!). Actually I was an active member way back 2006 when I fell in love with LV and Gucci. Then residency got in the way... life got busy... so now that I'm in my private practice and I'm back in the real world, I realized I have come to appreciate H! But sadly, none of my friends/colleagues/family appreciate H. Some even downright say that it's a waste of hard-earned money and it doesn't look anything like its price... I've retreated back to this forum for comfort.

I hope I didn't offend anyone with my intrusion here. I really enjoy the banter of the people here (hopefully the people here are my age and not too young &#128522. 

And I just want to mention here that I love Pocketbookpup's english garden scarf in petrol! Originaly I wanted to get the black/white/ciel CW but it's out of stock so my SA showed me the petrol one. But I wasn't decided then until I saw it on Pbp! So now I'm waiting for my SA to come back from her vacation and buy it from her. I hope it's still there! 

Okay enjoy intrusion... enjoy chatting away!&#128518;


----------



## Jadeite

Madam Bijoux said:


> "Score" is what's done in various meat markets.
> Collecting is a whole different passion.





Ahhh Madam, this is what I call a SCORE at the meat market.


----------



## MSO13

Jadeite said:


> Wow 70 posts since I went to bed and woke up this cafe is heating up!



We're just missing those hot men to go with the hot thread...

Hope you're doing well Jadeite!


----------



## Jadeite

etoile de mer said:


> . Regarding posts in general, I have an aversion to the words "haul" and "score".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :




Hauls should just look like this. 




Julide I need you back.  we had so much fun with these.


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> Hi, may I butt in? I've only been in the H thread a few months as it was only now that I've come to appreciate the H scarves and bags ( ooh and the change trays! I really want to buy those to display in the house!!). Actually I was an active member way back 2006 when I fell in love with LV and Gucci. Then residency got in the way... life got busy... so now that I'm in my private practice and I'm back in the real world, I realized I have come to appreciate H! But sadly, none of my friends/colleagues/family appreciate H. Some even downright say that it's a waste of hard-earned money and it doesn't look anything like its price... I've retreated back to this forum for comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I didn't offend anyone with my intrusion here. I really enjoy the banter of the people here (hopefully the people here are my age and not too young [emoji4]).
> 
> 
> 
> And I just want to mention here that I love Pocketbookpup's english garden scarf in petrol! Originaly I wanted to get the black/white/ciel CW but it's out of stock so my SA showed me the petrol one. But I wasn't decided then until I saw it on Pbp! So now I'm waiting for my SA to come back from her vacation and buy it from her. I hope it's still there!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay enjoy intrusion... enjoy chatting away![emoji38]




Hi! Welcome back! It's good to have another doctor who understands the way we delay our lives for our careers. My colleagues don't get it either. Well a few do. Most don't.  And others can't indulge because delaying their lives for careers meant having children later in life which is now all consuming for them. 

Thank you for your sweet compliment. I passed on that scarf twice before wising up and buying it. It's definitely one of my most useful scarves now. Don't risk it. Tell your store manager that you looked at it with your SA and they will ring it up under her name to give her credit. 

I'm coveting a few small pieces of the mosaiq pieces for my coffee table. But I keep finding other things to buy instead.


----------



## MSO13

I missed a lot today!

I've enjoyed the lively convo and there's definitely a difference between asking advice and the more attention seeking questions. I don't feel the Cafe chat is the same.

I've learned so much from the reference threads and many helpful members, I find there's much more good to be had on tPF than the bad!


----------



## mistikat

Jadeite said:


> Hauls should just look like this.
> 
> View attachment 3353159
> 
> 
> Julide I need you back.  we had so much fun with these.



Jadeite, we need the bun boys....!


----------



## EmileH

Jadeite said:


> Hauls should just look like this.
> 
> View attachment 3353159
> 
> 
> Julide I need you back.  we had so much fun with these.




Awww! And they are so nice. They have puppies!


----------



## Jadeite

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Jadeite*, are you home visiting with your pups? How are they? :doggie:




I miss the babies, they will be forever babies in my eyes. Lol. I'm not due home for another two weeks.


----------



## Jadeite

mistikat said:


> Jadeite, we need the bun boys....!




Literally speaking


----------



## mistikat

Jadeite said:


> Literally speaking
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353171



Nice! I think CobaltBlu has the other bun boys locked in her dungeon.


----------



## etoupebirkin

mistikat said:


> Nice! I think CobaltBlu has the other bun boys locked in her dungeon.



I remember the bun boyz. Gotta see if I have them in my computer. I'm on my iPad now.


----------



## meridian

Wow, I said my New Year's Resolution was to contribute more and I really haven't lived up to that plan. You all keep this thread so interesting.  I've really enjoyed reading this most recent topic - the Cafe is the first thread that I read when I log into the Hermes subforum.  Thank you all for taking the time to contribute.


----------



## rainneday

Hi to all! 

I haven't been able to keep up with TPF (any of the forums) lately, but I do get notifications in my junk email. Tonight I decided to open the Cafe notifications and found such an interesting conversation about how the H forum has changed recently, so I came on to browse this thread.

I have noticed that many of the regular posters, who are serious H collectors, have ceased posting as frequently. Some of us do keep in touch in ways that do not involve TPF  I guess I would consider myself one of this group because my H purchases are carefully thought out and I am building my accessories collection to last the rest of my lifetime, and to be passed down to whoever wants it, or is lucky enough to get it  I don't have the most plentiful collection, but I have been a regular at my local boutique for over two years now and what I do own are staples of my daily wardrobe, thus I appreciate every item very much.

I enjoy coming on to read posts by members who are similarly admiring of the H quality and history. When I can't find that in a post I usually move on quite quickly! Unless it is only a reveal thread, I do enjoy those too! The critical posts are helpful when researching certain leathers or color/leather combos, and I enjoy the general chit chat of the Cafe...other than that I don't find myself as drawn to the forum lately. Maybe it is because I am busy, or maybe the topics of the threads in the main section have shifted. I didn't notice this...but maybe I am picking up on it subconsciously. It's fun when we can all share and be supportive, not so much when it starts to feel like a competition or a bragging game (passive aggressively or not). So, I agree with whoever posted that sentiment. Thank you for starting this convo, it was a very thought provoking read!

Mindi!!! Did I read correctly that you picked up an Anemone Sellier and did not post pictures?!   I can only imagine how glorious your K is, huge congrats! 

Kyokei, congrats on your SO! I know that you will have chosen something beautiful! 

Greengoddess, I saw your post about your wrinkled croc bracelet. It looks as if someone possibly bent it the opposite way, why anyone would do that is beyond me. Perhaps it was a return. 

Madam, I am loving your sweet critter!  
We once lived in a house that was frequented by a whole critter (raccoon) family. My DH took to the runt of the litter and would hand feed him (Yes, I know, rabies...diseases...got it  ) It was very sweet. We tied a little bell to the back porch and he would come by at night to ring it when he wanted food and attention. 

I know that I am missing dozen of posts, I am sorry for that! I always say maybe next week I will have more time...so maybe...

I would love to share my pics of my Mother's Day gifts with you all, once I take some photos I will come back to post a link. My SA waved her magical fairy wand in the back room once again and came out with an enamel H Clic Clac PM in black & gold, this was after she had already checked once and there were none to be found. Gotta love that H magic when it happens! 

I also ended up with a Jungle of Eden enamel in rose gold (my first rose gold piece from H), and a plate from the new collection. The china is a cross between Robin's Egg Blue and Sea Green and has sketches of lions on it. I'm planning to display it rather than use it practically, it is just too special for the scrape of silverware! I also have a Gavroche on the way, hahaha, let's hope it is in fact the illusive Anthracite/Green Colorway! 

Mrs.O, did I remember correctly that you picked up the Panther book from H (not sure of the actual name)? I am hoping one comes in to my location soon. Have you had a chance to flip through it? Are you enjoying it? 

I hope that everyone is well and enjoying the spring weather! Take care! ~Rainneday

And sorry for typos!


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks. We have all had negative experiences with Chanel's sales tactics. It's not pleasant and clearly isn't helping the brand. Interestingly the SAs in France are completely different. They will talk you out if buying something if they think it isn't right for you. I hope you have a more pleasant experience next time. The jackets really are a work of art. And they go well with Hermes. I am mixing a Chanel jacket with Hermes jewelry and a scarf tomorrow.



I am somewhat surprised to hear this as I haven't read too much regarding negative experiences with SAs at Chanel. I have a pretty good handbag SA at Chanel and have always received great service while looking at bags. Sadly my experiences with the RTW SAs have been different... Maybe I should try again.

Though right now most of my extra spending money is going towards planned H purchases. A Chanel jacket would be great to have someday as I wear jackets everyday because I am always cold.




rainneday said:


> Hi to all!
> 
> I haven't been able to keep up with TPF (any of the forums) lately, but I do get notifications in my junk email. Tonight I decided to open the Cafe notifications and found such an interesting conversation about how the H forum has changed recently, so I came on to browse this thread.
> 
> I have noticed that many of the regular posters, who are serious H collectors, have ceased posting as frequently. Some of us do keep in touch in ways that do not involve TPF  I guess I would consider myself one of this group because my H purchases are carefully thought out and I am building my accessories collection to last the rest of my lifetime, and to be passed down to whoever wants it, or is lucky enough to get it  I don't have the most plentiful collection, but I have been a regular at my local boutique for over two years now and what I do own are staples of my daily wardrobe, thus I appreciate every item very much.
> 
> I enjoy coming on to read posts by members who are similarly admiring of the H quality and history. When I can't find that in a post I usually move on quite quickly! Unless it is only a reveal thread, I do enjoy those too! The critical posts are helpful when researching certain leathers or color/leather combos, and I enjoy the general chit chat of the Cafe...other than that I don't find myself as drawn to the forum lately. Maybe it is because I am busy, or maybe the topics of the threads in the main section have shifted. I didn't notice this...but maybe I am picking up on it subconsciously. It's fun when we can all share and be supportive, not so much when it starts to feel like a competition or a bragging game (passive aggressively or not). So, I agree with whoever posted that sentiment. Thank you for starting this convo, it was a very thought provoking read!
> 
> Mindi!!! Did I read correctly that you picked up an Anemone Sellier and did not post pictures?!   I can only imagine how glorious your K is, huge congrats!
> 
> Kyokei, congrats on your SO! I know that you will have chosen something beautiful!
> 
> Greengoddess, I saw your post about your wrinkled croc bracelet. It looks as if someone possibly bent it the opposite way, why anyone would do that is beyond me. Perhaps it was a return.
> 
> Madam, I am loving your sweet critter!
> We once lived in a house that was frequented by a whole critter (raccoon) family. My DH took to the runt of the litter and would hand feed him (Yes, I know, rabies...diseases...got it  ) It was very sweet. We tied a little bell to the back porch and he would come by at night to ring it when he wanted food and attention.
> 
> I know that I am missing dozen of posts, I am sorry for that! I always say maybe next week I will have more time...so maybe...
> 
> I would love to share my pics of my Mother's Day gifts with you all, once I take some photos I will come back to post a link. My SA waved her magical fairy wand in the back room once again and came out with an enamel H Clic Clac PM in black & gold, this was after she had already checked once and there were none to be found. Gotta love that H magic when it happens!
> 
> I also ended up with a Jungle of Eden enamel in rose gold (my first rose gold piece from H), and a plate from the new collection. The china is a cross between Robin's Egg Blue and Sea Green and has sketches of lions on it. I'm planning to display it rather than use it practically, it is just too special for the scrape of silverware! I also have a Gavroche on the way, hahaha, let's hope it is in fact the illusive Anthracite/Green Colorway!
> 
> Mrs.O, did I remember correctly that you picked up the Panther book from H (not sure of the actual name)? I am hoping one comes in to my location soon. Have you had a chance to flip through it? Are you enjoying it?
> 
> I hope that everyone is well and enjoying the spring weather! Take care! ~Rainneday
> 
> And sorry for typos!



Thank you! Since it is my first I am very excited and nervous! I hope it gets approved and isn't one of those bags that takes 2+ years to come.


----------



## Kyokei

Julide said:


> Hi Etoile!!
> 
> Just to add to the conversation. Kyokei, I think anyone who reads closed threads should never worry about sounding like the other people mentioned here.  I think it's great the amount of attention you have put into your collection. Btw, I love your style, I watch the your h in action thread but rarely post.
> 
> I few years back I think there were one or two posters who would post a reveal thread then return their items. Strange...
> 
> Again apologies to just post and run...:shame:



I somehow missed this post, but thank you very much for the compliments!

I haven't seen much of this in the H forum (maybe I haven't been paying good enough attention or maybe it's because I typically only look at reveals when it is someone I know or the title catches my eye) but when I was more active in the LV forum I noticed this a lot. People would buy, return, buy, return...

It's interesting to me how different types of people are attracted to different brands. When one person gets very into a specific brand (not that they don't buy others, just that they have a favorite), I can't help but wonder what it is about that specific brand that resonates with them and if there are similarities throughout the personalities of the type of people that brand appeals to.

In the case of the returns with LV specifically, I always figured it was because of the lower price point (in comparison to H; it's never the more expensive LV soft leather bags I saw being returned but the canvas) and the many different styles that constantly come out and are retired.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Morning ladies, as Mrs O said interesting convo started up so I thought I would jump in.
I love this thread and was fairly active some time ago here until life swallowed me up leaving no time for recreation. Due to the nature of this thread I didn't say why I had gone away as it is not permitted to post about "non-upbeatedness" type things in here. There was once a head cold type bug that was going around and we were "virtually spanked" - thanks Mindi for that I loved that expression - for mentioning that we were under the weather.
I try and keep up with all my lovely cafe friends and their interesting posts however I must admit to being a lurker rather than a poster.
Love Madam's flower pictures, etoile's beautiful scenes, pocketbook's beautiful jewellery and scarf shots, Mrs O and kyokei's great modelling shots, mindi's great wit and everyone else here that contributes, sorry if I have forgotten anyone.
The old timers that were around when I were posting seem to have disappeared and I do wonder what happened and hope that they are all ok. Xiangxiang's Mr Hottie discussion provided lots of laugh's with additional eye candy provided by the lovely jadeite and madam. DH still laughs at madam's biker bad boy's!!
Lovely to see jadeite and julide back.
I love the camaraderie here and the warm acceptance by those posting in this thread.
You have inspired me to re-enter the Cafe if all of you lovely ladies will have me and look forward to more lively discussions, genuine shared knowledge, interesting experiences and a shared passion for H.
Hugs to you all.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> I am somewhat surprised to hear this as I haven't read too much regarding negative experiences with SAs at Chanel. I have a pretty good handbag SA at Chanel and have always received great service while looking at bags. Sadly my experiences with the RTW SAs have been different... Maybe I should try again.
> 
> 
> 
> Though right now most of my extra spending money is going towards planned H purchases. A Chanel jacket would be great to have someday as I wear jackets everyday because I am always cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Since it is my first I am very excited and nervous! I hope it gets approved and isn't one of those bags that takes 2+ years to come.




What very sweet posts by some of our former posters and now lurkers. How nice to know that you are still here. 

Rainneday, you always make lovely thoughtful posts and purchases for that matter. 

Kyokei, I think the Chanel bags sell themselves so there is no pressure, but the rtw does not move as well especially as the prices skyrocket. Plus the rtw goes on sale so there are a lot of games and high pressure techniques with rtw that don't exist for bags, I am on the how to wear your Chanel jacket thread. Looking for ways to wear my jackets but that thread also sometimes digresses too. Many people have complained about the rtw SAs it's not just you. I'm not sure what your experience was exactly. I find it difficult to make good decisions with a limited budget when such pressure is applied.


----------



## rainneday

Kyokei said:


> Thank you! Since it is my first I am very excited and nervous! I hope it gets approved and isn't one of those bags that takes 2+ years to come.



I have my fingers crossed for you! 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rainneday, you always make lovely thoughtful posts and purchases for that matter.



 Thank you!


----------



## momasaurus

Kyokei said:


> I still have yet to check out Wall St! I kind of want to see the store, though I'd only buy from my SA at Madison.


There are some (male) SAs who will play with scarves, show you cool knots, etc. : something I have never seen anyone do at Madison.


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> Yes, if you look on- line the 70s of this design had the same thing.


Uh-oh. Very tempting.


----------



## momasaurus

Kyokei said:


> On a much lighter note... I am still debating between the poncho and another CSGM [emoji23]
> 
> I saw a pair of shoes at H when I was last there as well that caught my attention. Though I do want to keep in mind  larger purchases like the SO/other plans/etc and the AW scarves which I am sure I will endlessly obsess over.
> 
> Not a day has gone by that I haven't worn a H scarf since I bought my first one. Is this the slippery slope?


Perfect! I wear an H scarf pretty much every day. I have two knockabout scarves that go hiking with me. YOU ARE WEARING YOUR SCARVES!! YAY. I am sad when I read about purchases that stay in boxes.


----------



## momasaurus

gracekelly said:


> I think about a purchase so hard that sometimes I miss the opportunity  However, I have not had any real regrets about anything and tend to hold on to everything as well.  Hoarder or pack rat?


Collector!


----------



## Mindi B

momasaurus said:


> There are some (male) SAs who will play with scarves, show you cool knots, etc. : something I have never seen anyone do at Madison.



Ask for Fe Louis (pronounced to rhyme with Gay Paree) at Wall Street, if he is still there.  (It's been forever since I've been to WS, though it used to be "my" boutique. )  He is delightful and an absolute master of knots and of using scarves in different ways.  He once showed me about four ways to wear a 90 cm as a top, though of course I promptly forgot all of them. :shame:

Kyokei, as others have said, you were not the target of the recent rants!  Your questions are never indirect boasts that you have access to some coveted item; you are genuinely seeking information and opinions.  Your sincerity is apparent!  My comments were most certainly not about you.  It's the context-free, "Should I buy this Birkin?" sort of questions that bother me.  When the poster gives absolutely no other information, it seems obvious that no meaningful responses are possible, which makes me wonder what the actual motivation for the question might be.

I hope if/when Cafe posters do have negative issues they want to discuss, they will consider dropping by the original Chat thread.  There is a reason this Cafe thread is "upbeat only" --Chat can be heavy (though it certainly isn't always) and people were complaining that it was too much of a downer, so this thread was created in response to requests for a "happier Chat."  When mods remind us to stay light (those virtual spankings!), they are responding to member requests, not expressing personal desires, so please don't feel targeted.  Just toddle over to Chat and post away!


----------



## dhfwu

Lurker here. I'd like to participate more because this thread has such nice people and I learn a lot (and would like to contribute!), but the etiquette on other threads has intimidated me into silence. It's nice to hear that others find etiquette requirements overwhelming and would like things to change.

With that in mind, I'd like to say that I fully appreciate everyone's contributions, and if I don't respond to a post, I just don't have anything to say immediately that would not be a token acknowledgement that clutters the thread. I may still express my appreciation by piping up now and then and thanking someone for sharing their knowledge of X. In return, I promise not to be offended if no one responds to me.  Maybe people on this thread already live by these assumptions, but I'd just like to put that out there.


----------



## mistikat

dhfwu said:


> Lurker here. I'd like to participate more because this thread has such nice people and I learn a lot (and would like to contribute!), but the etiquette on other threads has intimidated me into silence. It's nice to hear that others find etiquette requirements overwhelming and would like things to change.
> 
> With that in mind, I'd like to say that I fully appreciate everyone's contributions, and if I don't respond to a post, I just don't have anything to say immediately that would not be a token acknowledgement that clutters the thread. I may still express my appreciation by piping up now and then and thanking someone for sharing their knowledge of X. In return, I promise not to be offended if no one responds to me.  Maybe people on this thread already live by these assumptions, but I'd just like to put that out there.



Thanks for posting your concerns. I am not sure what you mean by "etiquette concerns" though on other threads. There are fairly few rules on PF in terms of what can and cannot be posted. Perhaps you could be more specific (happy to discuss privately via PM)?


----------



## Mindi B

I may be (probably am) etiquette-challenged.  It literally never occurred to me that if I failed to thank someone explicitly for a response or compliment they might be offended.  I have blithely charged ahead assuming that my general goodwill and benevolent intentions are apparent to all!  Let's all agree with dhfwu that we are broadly appreciative of others' posts and personally impervious to real or imagined slights.  Blanket Cafe amnesty, that's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> I may be (probably am) etiquette-challenged.  It literally never occurred to me that if I failed to thank someone explicitly for a response or compliment they might be offended.  I have blithely charged ahead assuming that my general goodwill and benevolent intentions are apparent to all!  Let's all agree with dhfwu that we are broadly appreciative of others' posts and personally impervious to real or imagined slights.  *Blanket Cafe amnesty*, that's what I'm talkin' about!



All in favour say aye!


----------



## EmileH

mistikat said:


> All in favour say aye!




Aye! 

And if there is some way to bring this sentiment to sotd I think it will make it much less overwhelming for people to contribute. Im so afraid of offending someone by not complimenting every post or thanking someone for every compliment that I do stay away at times.


----------



## MSO13

mistikat said:


> All in favour say aye!




Aye!!

especially in light of the lack of notifications, I can't imagine being offended from a missed quote or post of thanks. 

I find a lot of those threads hard to read with the continued thanks, 75 multi quotes or worse individual separate thanks for each and every compliment.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Aye!
> 
> And if there is some way to bring this sentiment to sotd I think it will make it much less overwhelming for people to contribute. Im so afraid of offending someone by not complimenting every post or thanking someone for every compliment that I do stay away at times.


Aye! 

I have really limited my participation in SOTD because of the cumbersome nature of all the thanking. *Mistikat*: I think that's what is meant in the comments here. Pages and pages of thanking and complimenting and hoping you are not offended has just become the culture on *that* thread, nothing to do with moderation or rules. We don't want that to happen here!


----------



## Freckles1

tabbi001 said:


> Hi, may I butt in? I've only been in the H thread a few months as it was only now that I've come to appreciate the H scarves and bags ( ooh and the change trays! I really want to buy those to display in the house!!). Actually I was an active member way back 2006 when I fell in love with LV and Gucci. Then residency got in the way... life got busy... so now that I'm in my private practice and I'm back in the real world, I realized I have come to appreciate H! But sadly, none of my friends/colleagues/family appreciate H. Some even downright say that it's a waste of hard-earned money and it doesn't look anything like its price... I've retreated back to this forum for comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I didn't offend anyone with my intrusion here. I really enjoy the banter of the people here (hopefully the people here are my age and not too young [emoji4]).
> 
> 
> 
> And I just want to mention here that I love Pocketbookpup's english garden scarf in petrol! Originaly I wanted to get the black/white/ciel CW but it's out of stock so my SA showed me the petrol one. But I wasn't decided then until I saw it on Pbp! So now I'm waiting for my SA to come back from her vacation and buy it from her. I hope it's still there!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay enjoy intrusion... enjoy chatting away![emoji38]




Tabbi I think you nailed it!! This thread absolutely has the best banter and humor and brains of the forum!!! 
Btw ladies you are killing it!!! I started a new job yesterday and I am so behind in reading everyone's thoughts and news!! 
This is the only thread I HAVE to check everyday!!
Have a wonderful day ladies!!


----------



## mistikat

momasaurus said:


> Aye!
> 
> I have really limited my participation in SOTD because of the cumbersome nature of all the thanking. *Mistikat*: I think that's what is meant in the comments here. Pages and pages of thanking and complimenting and hoping you are not offended has just become the culture on *that* thread, nothing to do with moderation or rules. We don't want that to happen here!



I've heard the same comments about the action thread. 

I can ask people to use the multiquote feature (it's definitely not an intuitive feature) and that could cut down on some of the repeat posts...


----------



## dhfwu

I'd be happy to pipe up on SOTD and voice these concerns and suggestions after my workday ends. 

Edit: just saw mistikat's post, and will defer to her actions. Thanks.


----------



## tabbi001

Aye!!! Though i don't post much, mostly reading stuff every dead time.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Aye!
> 
> I have really limited my participation in SOTD because of the cumbersome nature of all the thanking. *Mistikat*: I think that's what is meant in the comments here. Pages and pages of thanking and complimenting and hoping you are not offended has just become the culture on *that* thread, nothing to do with moderation or rules. We don't want that to happen here!




I think something along the lines of an explanation of how overwhelming it feels and a note that says that we are going to try to cut back on it so please don't be offended if we fail to compliment or thank. We love everyone's outfits and scarves. And of course anyone should feel free to compliment or thank others at they wish. But please don't be offended if we don't mention every post. 

If you make the suggestion moma I will chime in and agree. I'm sure others will as well.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think something along the lines of an explanation of how overwhelming it feels and a note that says that we are going to try to cut back on it so please don't be offended if we fail to compliment or thank. We love everyone's outfits and scarves. And of course anyone should feel free to compliment or thank others at they wish. But please don't be offended if we don't mention every post.
> 
> If you make the suggestion moma I will chime in and agree. I'm sure others will as well.



I just refrained from complimenting your adorable blue printemps (!!!) for this reason.


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> I just refrained from complimenting your adorable blue printemps (!!!) for this reason.


Ditto! You have put this design n my radar now!


----------



## tabbi001

If I may steer away from the topic at hand, I only just realized I can search for my old posts by entering my old username (which is just tabbi) and lo and behold I found it! Silly silly me to forget my username before along with my password so I made a new account. Anyway... I was so happy to see my old avatar of my beloved shih tzu Tabbi. He died 6 years ago and I lost all my pictures of him because my laptop got corrupted. But I was so thrilled to see my old avatar!!! That is the only surviving picture I have of him!!! Yey!!! &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> I just refrained from complimenting your adorable blue printemps (!!!) for this reason.







scarf1 said:


> Ditto! You have put this design n my radar now!




Whoops! I almost thanked you both. [emoji23]

Scarf1 I think you would like the blue. I bought this one on eBay from a lovely woman in the south of France who said it was just too much with her blue eyes. So very French "too much." She invited me to visit her sometime and see her Hermes collection. What a sweetie.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Whoops! I almost thanked you both. [emoji23]
> 
> Scarf1 I think you would like the blue. I bought this one on eBay from a lovely woman in the south of France who said it was just too much with her blue eyes. So very French "too much." She invited me to visit her sometime and see her Hermes collection. What a sweetie.


Don't you dare thank us ! :lolots::lolots::lolots:
This design actually has been on my radar for a while, but I haven't investigated CWs or ties, usefulness, etc. Your picture really inspired me. Also - wow - it would be amazing to visit someone with an important collection! Worth DRAGGING ONESELF to the South of France. LOL


----------



## Cordeliere

CapriTrotteur said:


> Due to the nature of this thread I didn't say why I had gone away as it is not permitted to post about "non-upbeatedness" type things in here. There was once a head cold type bug that was going around and we were "virtually spanked" - thanks Mindi for that I loved that expression - for mentioning that we were under the weather.





Mindi B said:


> I hope if/when Cafe posters do have negative issues they want to discuss, they will consider dropping by the original Chat thread.  There is a reason this Cafe thread is "upbeat only" --Chat can be heavy (though it certainly isn't always) and people were complaining that it was too much of a *downer*, so this thread was created in response to requests for a "*happier Chat.*"  When mods remind us to stay light (those virtual spankings!), they are responding to member requests, not expressing personal desires, so please don't feel targeted.  Just toddle over to Chat and post away!



This is all news to me.  I did not know that "downer" topics were discouraged here and allowed in Chat.  I guess that is why people should read the first post of a thread.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Don't you dare thank us ! :lolots::lolots::lolots:
> This design actually has been on my radar for a while, but I haven't investigated CWs or ties, usefulness, etc. Your picture really inspired me. Also - wow - it would be amazing to visit someone with an important collection! Worth DRAGGING ONESELF to the South of France. LOL




Any excuse right?  Moma I also have the taupe with Colvert like blue. There is a navy with red accents that is really pretty too.


----------



## Kyokei

momasaurus said:


> Perfect! I wear an H scarf pretty much every day. I have two knockabout scarves that go hiking with me. YOU ARE WEARING YOUR SCARVES!! YAY. I am sad when I read about purchases that stay in boxes.



Do people not wear their scarves?! I have the opposite problem. Most of the time, a new purchase is changed into and worn out of the store (with the scarf I came in with being put in the orange box). When I buy multiples at a time, all are worn within the first few days. 

I am terrible at "saving" any purchase. Even my Evelyne and Kelly were changed into in store when I bought them.



Mindi B said:


> Ask for Fe Louis (pronounced to rhyme with Gay Paree) at Wall Street, if he is still there.  (It's been forever since I've been to WS, though it used to be "my" boutique. )  He is delightful and an absolute master of knots and of using scarves in different ways.  He once showed me about four ways to wear a 90 cm as a top, though of course I promptly forgot all of them. :shame:
> 
> Kyokei, as others have said, you were not the target of the recent rants!  Your questions are never indirect boasts that you have access to some coveted item; you are genuinely seeking information and opinions.  Your sincerity is apparent!  My comments were most certainly not about you.  It's the context-free, "Should I buy this Birkin?" sort of questions that bother me.  When the poster gives absolutely no other information, it seems obvious that no meaningful responses are possible, which makes me wonder what the actual motivation for the question might be.
> 
> I hope if/when Cafe posters do have negative issues they want to discuss, they will consider dropping by the original Chat thread.  There is a reason this Cafe thread is "upbeat only" --Chat can be heavy (though it certainly isn't always) and people were complaining that it was too much of a downer, so this thread was created in response to requests for a "happier Chat."  When mods remind us to stay light (those virtual spankings!), they are responding to member requests, not expressing personal desires, so please don't feel targeted.  Just toddle over to Chat and post away!



It has been discussed before but I never really understood for the first bit of my time at the H forum when people list multiple Birkins and wonder which to purchase. It only just dawned on me that they might not be buying from H.

Does H even give most people that much time to think/post about it?? I am not sure how it typically works, but when I was offered my Kelly, I was offered that day at the boutique (no call or prior news) and bought on the spot.

Speaking for myself only, I never drop by Chat simply because I don't know many of the frequent posters there. It feels a bit strange to intrude into a group of people I have hardly spoken to, especially to discuss serious personal matters.



Freckles1 said:


> Tabbi I think you nailed it!! This thread absolutely has the best banter and humor and brains of the forum!!!
> Btw ladies you are killing it!!! I started a new job yesterday and I am so behind in reading everyone's thoughts and news!!
> This is the only thread I HAVE to check everyday!!
> Have a wonderful day ladies!!



Congratulations on your new job!!
I too have to check the Cafe everyday.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, Kyokei, you know _me_!  I do understand that it could feel weird to say, "Hey, hi Chat, and here's my personal travail--" but we are a nice group (if I do say so myself), so just know it's there should you ever want it.  And your conversation in Chat doesn't HAVE to be "heavy."  I frequently post my most inane remarks there, so as not to derail the Cafe with my idiosyncratic nonsense.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What very sweet posts by some of our former posters and now lurkers. How nice to know that you are still here.
> 
> Rainneday, you always make lovely thoughtful posts and purchases for that matter.
> 
> Kyokei, I think the Chanel bags sell themselves so there is no pressure, but the rtw does not move as well especially as the prices skyrocket. Plus the rtw goes on sale so there are a lot of games and high pressure techniques with rtw that don't exist for bags, I am on the how to wear your Chanel jacket thread. Looking for ways to wear my jackets but that thread also sometimes digresses too. Many people have complained about the rtw SAs it's not just you. I'm not sure what your experience was exactly. I find it difficult to make good decisions with a limited budget when such pressure is applied.



That definitely makes sense! I will have to check out the Chanel jacket thread. I am never even in Chanel forum these days.

My experience was the opposite, actually... SAs seemed very disinterested in helping or answering any questions whatsoever. It was like they didn't want to sell it. About high pressure sales techniques though, I avoid stores like that regardless of price point. There have been much less expensive stores I have stopped shopping at because of this, even if I do enjoy the product.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> That definitely makes sense! I will have to check out the Chanel jacket thread. I am never even in Chanel forum these days.
> 
> 
> 
> My experience was the opposite, actually... SAs seemed very disinterested in helping or answering any questions whatsoever. It was like they didn't want to sell it. About high pressure sales techniques though, I avoid stores like that regardless of price point. There have been much less expensive stores I have stopped shopping at because of this, even if I do enjoy the product.




I fear this is the double edged sword of high pressure. If they size you up and decide that you are an unlikely customer to buy for whatever reason- age whatever- they give you the cold shoulder. I guess they haven't seen Pretty Woman. 

I have been shocked recently at how much worse the service is at stores if I am carrying my Evelyn rather than a Kelly or Birkin. Kind of nauseating that they do that.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I fear this is the double edged sword of high pressure. If they size you up and decide that you are an unlikely customer to buy for whatever reason- age whatever- they give you the cold shoulder. I guess they haven't seen Pretty Woman.
> 
> I have been shocked recently at how much worse the service is at stores if I am carrying my Evelyn rather than a Kelly or Birkin. Kind of nauseating that they do that.



I would normally agree, but I would think after my purchase history they would know I am a buyer. They have certainly seen me buy in store a lot.

Really? That is terrible.... I actually wondered after getting my Kelly if I would get better service because of it.... but didn't see much of a change. Though perhaps that's because the stores I frequent already know me. Maybe it is different with Birkins. I see a lot more Birkins being carried than Kellys when I go to the stores.

I get more compliments on my Evelyne than my Kelly from people, though that is probably because of the color.

On the subject of Evelynes, I saw a woman with the most beautifully colored Evelyne the other day. I complimented the color and she said, "It's not Evelyne, it's Hermes"


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> I would normally agree, but I would think after my purchase history they would know I am a buyer. They have certainly seen me buy in store a lot.
> 
> Really? That is terrible.... I actually wondered after getting my Kelly if I would get better service because of it.... but didn't see much of a change. Though perhaps that's because the stores I frequent already know me. Maybe it is different with Birkins. I see a lot more Birkins being carried than Kellys when I go to the stores.
> 
> I get more compliments on my Evelyne than my Kelly from people, though that is probably because of the color.
> 
> On the subject of Evelynes, I saw a woman with the most beautifully colored Evelyne the other day. I complimented the color and she said, "It's not Evelyne, it's Hermes"




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cordeliere

tabbi001 said:


> Hi, may I butt in?
> 
> I hope I didn't offend anyone with my intrusion here. &#128518;





dhfwu said:


> Lurker here. I'd like to participate more because this thread has such nice people and I learn a lot (and would like to contribute!), but the etiquette on other threads has intimidated me into silence. It's nice to hear that others find etiquette requirements overwhelming and would like things to change.





Mindi B said:


> *I have blithely charged ahead assuming that my general goodwill and benevolent intentions are apparent to all! * Let's all agree with dhfwu that we are broadly appreciative of others' posts and personally impervious to real or imagined slights.  Blanket Cafe amnesty, that's what I'm talkin' about!



Tabbi--it is a contribution--not an intrusion.

dhfwu--I hope you see that you have prospective amnesty for any breaches of etiquette.  We will all use the Mindi rule and assume you have general goodwill and benevolent intentions.


----------



## Cordeliere

Kyokei said:


> I get more compliments on my Evelyne than my Kelly from people, though that is probably because of the color.
> 
> On the subject of Evelynes, I saw a woman with the most beautifully colored Evelyne the other day. I complimented the color and she said, "It's not Evelyne, it's Hermes"



What color is your Evelyne?   

Did your jaw hit the floor?   I never know what to do with my face when my mind is thinking unkind thoughts.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Kyokei said:


> I would normally agree, but I would think after my purchase history they would know I am a buyer. They have certainly seen me buy in store a lot.
> 
> Really? That is terrible.... I actually wondered after getting my Kelly if I would get better service because of it.... but didn't see much of a change. Though perhaps that's because the stores I frequent already know me. Maybe it is different with Birkins. I see a lot more Birkins being carried than Kellys when I go to the stores.
> 
> I get more compliments on my Evelyne than my Kelly from people, though that is probably because of the color.
> 
> On the subject of Evelynes, I saw a woman with the most beautifully colored Evelyne the other day. I complimented the color and she said, "It's not Evelyne, it's Hermes"


 
Riddle:  When is an Evelyne not an Evelyne?
Answer:  When it's Hermes.


----------



## Kyokei

Cordeliere said:


> What color is your Evelyne?
> 
> Did your jaw hit the floor?   I never know what to do with my face when my mind is thinking unkind thoughts.



My Evelyne is Craie with a blue and red strap! It's not a very flashy color like some of the brights, but it gets more compliments than any of my other bags. Whenever I wear my Evelyne, I always get people stopping me to comment on the color.

I was certainly left speechless!! I was surprised that someone wouldn't know the name of their bag.... but then again not everyone is into bags like us here on TPF. It was more of the tone; she seemed to think it was an insult I would mistake her Hermes bag for "an Evelyne".


----------



## dhfwu

Cordeliere said:


> Tabbi--it is a contribution--not an intrusion.
> 
> dhfwu--I hope you see that you have prospective amnesty for any breaches of etiquette.  We will all use the Mindi rule and assume you have general goodwill and benevolent intentions.


I am now empowered to post away and reach 500 so I can participate in TPF meet-ups, in spite of my modest collection (just 4 scarves). The primary motivator? Those stunning pictures from the national meet-up in Vegas. 

I couldn't tell who owned the lovely Bolide in the sea of Ks and Bs, but if anyone here knows, please send that TPFer my compliments.


----------



## tabbi001

Maybe you had to say evelyne with more of a nasal twang... or more of a drawl... or she was looking for an excuse to say "errr mehhz" out loud for the Chanel SA to hear &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## EmileH

dhfwu said:


> I am now empowered to post away and reach 500 so I can participate in TPF meet-ups, in spite of my modest collection (just 4 scarves). The primary motivator? Those stunning pictures from the national meet-up in Vegas.
> 
> I couldn't tell who owned the lovely Bolide in the sea of Ks and Bs, but if anyone here knows, please send that TPFer my compliments.




Gold? I think it's klynneanne. I love bolides. So under the radar. 

I remember my first post on sotd when I said I had only 4 scarves too. But it's the extent of your enthusiasm and not the size of your collection that are valued around here.


----------



## Kyokei

tabbi001 said:


> Maybe you had to say evelyne with more of a nasal twang... or more of a drawl... or she was looking for an excuse to say "errr mehhz" out loud for the Chanel SA to hear &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;




That is actually how it was said too! "Errrr mehhhhhzzz"

Ah, that is what I enjoy about this H subforum! When I was just getting started in Hermes and only owned one scarf and nothing else, everyone was still incredibly welcoming.


----------



## katekluet

Uh oh! I just complimented PbP as I thought that combo was special..I agree and aye!.... just usually comment when something really strikes me as exceptional....you all are echoing what I have sensed as changes on the forum....I started when laid up with a broken leg a few years ago and learned so much and have really enjoyed the Cafe gang.


----------



## EmileH

katekluet said:


> Uh oh! I just complimented PbP as I thought that combo was special..I agree and aye!.... just usually comment when something really strikes me as exceptional....you all are echoing what I have sensed as changes on the forum....I started when laid up with a broken leg a few years ago and learned so much and have really enjoyed the Cafe gang.




Compliment forgiven. [emoji23]


----------



## katekluet

pocketbook pup said:


> compliment forgiven. [emoji23]


Emoji didn't show but  a big smile


----------



## Jadeite

Ladies who are both in this thread and the other *Chat*, is there a difference? 
I don't venture there out of plain laziness on my part. Are topics there hotter?


----------



## etoile de mer

momasaurus said:


> I just refrained from complimenting your adorable blue printemps (!!!) for this reason.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Whoops! I almost thanked you both. [emoji23]
> 
> Scarf1 I think you would like the blue. I bought this one on eBay from a lovely woman in the south of France who said it was just too much with her blue eyes. So very French "too much." She invited me to visit her sometime and see her Hermes collection. What a sweetie.





momasaurus said:


> Don't you dare thank us ! :lolots::lolots::lolots:
> This design actually has been on my radar for a while, but I haven't investigated CWs or ties, usefulness, etc. Your picture really inspired me. Also - wow - it would be amazing to visit someone with an important collection! Worth DRAGGING ONESELF to the South of France. LOL



Laughing here about all the thank yous and no thank yous!  My mother had me sending thank you notes before I could read and write. She'd ask what I wanted to say, and write it down for me. Then she'd have me trace over her writing (attempt, anyway). One of my fondest memories of her!


----------



## Jadeite

Bedtime for me now. When I wake up I hope to see the bun boys pic EB has hoarded on her computer. 
EB my morning joy is counting on you....


----------



## etoile de mer

katekluet said:


> Uh oh! I just complimented PbP as I thought that combo was special..I agree and aye!.... just usually comment when something really strikes me as exceptional....you all are echoing what I have sensed as changes on the forum....I started when laid up with a broken leg a few years ago and learned so much and have really enjoyed the Cafe gang.



I like this approach, just feels more natural! It's meant to be fun, not a burden!


----------



## momasaurus

tabbi001 said:


> If I may steer away from the topic at hand, I only just realized I can search for my old posts by entering my old username (which is just tabbi) and lo and behold I found it! Silly silly me to forget my username before along with my password so I made a new account. Anyway... I was so happy to see my old avatar of my beloved shih tzu Tabbi. He died 6 years ago and I lost all my pictures of him because my laptop got corrupted. But I was so thrilled to see my old avatar!!! That is the only surviving picture I have of him!!! Yey!!! &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


tPF to the rescue! Such a touching story. Much as we hate the invasion of privacy, maybe social media will be the only repository of our memories some day...Were you not on facebook back then? They have all our pictures, like it or not, mostly hard to find.


----------



## tabbi001

momasaurus said:


> tPF to the rescue! Such a touching story. Much as we hate the invasion of privacy, maybe social media will be the only repository of our memories some day...Were you not on facebook back then? They have all our pictures, like it or not, mostly hard to find.



That long ago I think it was still friendster... did any of you have that? &#128559;And I wasn't really active in facebook before, I only started posting pics past few years. But 10 years ago? I still lived in the dark ages... save for tpf, I was never online &#128514;


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> That long ago I think it was still friendster... did any of you have that? [emoji54]And I wasn't really active in facebook before, I only started posting pics past few years. But 10 years ago? I still lived in the dark ages... save for tpf, I was never online [emoji23]




So sorry about your dear dog. Happy you found the photo. I'm still in the dark ages other than tpf. Well... I just joined Instagram. So I guess I'm catching up.


----------



## momasaurus

Kyokei said:


> I would normally agree, but I would think after my purchase history they would know I am a buyer. They have certainly seen me buy in store a lot.
> 
> Really? That is terrible.... I actually wondered after getting my Kelly if I would get better service because of it.... but didn't see much of a change. Though perhaps that's because the stores I frequent already know me. Maybe it is different with Birkins. I see a lot more Birkins being carried than Kellys when I go to the stores.
> 
> I get more compliments on my Evelyne than my Kelly from people, though that is probably because of the color.
> 
> On the subject of Evelynes, I saw a woman with the most beautifully colored Evelyne the other day. I complimented the color and she said, "It's not Evelyne, it's Hermes"


Isn't that exactly the kind of person we were talking about? Snobbish about the brand, but knows nothing of the actual products, history, craftsmanship, vintage styles, DON'T GET ME STARTED. What color was it, incidentally? LOL


----------



## tabbi001

Well I don't have instagram as I really have no talent in taking pictures...  but maybe in the future when I find time to learn how to take good pictures and buy myself an slr...


----------



## katekluet

Etoile, I am reading Transatlantic after rave reviews by friends...and Stoned, about how jewelry has influenced history. Any great book recommendations?


----------



## Freckles1

mistikat said:


> All in favour say aye!




Aye!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Hallo! This interesting conversation about how the forum has changed came up last night on my phone. Just thought I would pop by for the very first time and say I do notice some of the changes pointed out. I guess also I have to stop thanking everyone who comments on my action pics haha! Carry on!


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> All in favour say aye!



You know I can never say no to you  So aye it tis!!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Whoops! I almost thanked you both. [emoji23]
> 
> Scarf1 I think you would like the blue. I bought this one on eBay from a lovely woman in the south of France who said it was just *too much with her blue eyes. *So very French "too much." She invited me to visit her sometime and see her Hermes collection. What a sweetie.




Perfect comment from a minimalist French woman.  It reminds me of my grandmother who stated that she couldn't go to a relatives wedding, after I was sent over to do her hair for the occasion, because she would look more beautiful than the other women and give them cause for jealously.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Perfect comment from a minimalist French woman.  It reminds me of my grandmother who stated that she couldn't go to a relatives wedding, after I was sent over to do her hair for the occasion, because she would look more beautiful than the other women and give them cause for jealously.




Too funny!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, GK, what a remarkable woman your grandmother must have been!  I so wish I had just a little of that confidence--It would be so empowering.


----------



## Kyokei

momasaurus said:


> Isn't that exactly the kind of person we were talking about? Snobbish about the brand, but knows nothing of the actual products, history, craftsmanship, vintage styles, DON'T GET ME STARTED. What color was it, incidentally? LOL



It was a really lovely pop red! From swatches I have seen, I'd guess Rouge Tomate first, but it could have been Geranium or even RC. I wasn't able to see it too closely and wasn't about to ask for specifics after that. Maybe the color is "Hermes" too.


----------



## Mindi B

Kyokei, that lady is lucky she met you and not me.  I would NOT have been able to resist "educating" her.  Oh, brother.


----------



## dhfwu

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Gold? I think it's klynneanne. I love bolides. So under the radar.
> 
> I remember my first post on sotd when I said I had only 4 scarves too. But it's the extent of your enthusiasm and not the size of your collection that are valued around here.


Yes, it looked gold. Bolides have really grown on me - they have such quiet elegance, and they would be easier to use than a K. 

I follow arabesques' blog and saw that she recently acquired a Bolide 27 in rouge H chamonix. It's stunning.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> Oh, GK, what a remarkable woman your grandmother must have been!  I so wish I had just a little of that confidence--It would be so empowering.



She was quite a piece of work!  She is the first person I ever heard of who mixed real gold/diamond jewelry with costume.  *excepting Coco Chanel*  When my mother called her on it this was her answer " if Lee___ is wearing the jewelry, then the other people will think it is real!"  Wow!  Major chutzpah!


----------



## gracekelly

Kyokei said:


> I would normally agree, but I would think after my purchase history they would know I am a buyer. They have certainly seen me buy in store a lot.
> 
> Really? That is terrible.... I actually wondered after getting my Kelly if I would get better service because of it.... but didn't see much of a change. Though perhaps that's because the stores I frequent already know me. Maybe it is different with Birkins. I see a lot more Birkins being carried than Kellys when I go to the stores.
> 
> I get more compliments on my Evelyne than my Kelly from people, though that is probably because of the color.
> 
> On the subject of Evelynes, I saw a woman with the most beautifully colored Evelyne the other day. I complimented the color and she said, "*It's not Evelyne, it's Hermes"*



OKaaaaaay.   I bet she pronounced it "Hermeeeeessss."


----------



## CapriTrotteur

mistikat said:


> All in favour say aye!


It's an Aye from me too!
Great idea.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Kyokei said:


> That definitely makes sense! I will have to check out the Chanel jacket thread. I am never even in Chanel forum these days.
> 
> My experience was the opposite, actually... SAs seemed very disinterested in helping or answering any questions whatsoever. It was like they didn't want to sell it. About high pressure sales techniques though, I avoid stores like that regardless of price point. There have been much less expensive stores I have stopped shopping at because of this, even if I do enjoy the product.


Hi kyokei just bobbing in on your question regarding poncho's and shawls for keeping warm.
I tried the poncho last year when it was the hot ticket, but unfortunately it did me no favours.  I am only 5'2'' and it didn't suit me at all.  The CSGM's seem quite practical to wrap up in although I am paranoid about eating and drinking in them in case I spill! However the new Panthere designs are quite beautiful as they are a subtle blend of colours rather than a striking design.  I got the grey and pink one a few weeks ago and actually wore it last weekend rather than left it in the box like I normally do, and loved how subtle and summery it looked. We had sunshine which is a rare occasion on this side of the pond yet it didn't look like a wintery wrap if you know what I mean.
Also I must confess to C jacket purchases off of the bay and have had a couple of nice finds over the last couple of years.
Love to see what you come up with.


----------



## scarf1

Kyokei said:


> It was a really lovely pop red! From swatches I have seen, I'd guess Rouge Tomate first, but it could have been Geranium or even RC. I wasn't able to see it too closely and wasn't about to ask for specifics after that. Maybe the color is "Hermes" too.


So funny! But sad too!

GraceK-your grandma sounds like quite a lady!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Mindi B said:


> Ask for Fe Louis (pronounced to rhyme with Gay Paree) at Wall Street, if he is still there.  (It's been forever since I've been to WS, though it used to be "my" boutique. )  He is delightful and an absolute master of knots and of using scarves in different ways.  He once showed me about four ways to wear a 90 cm as a top, though of course I promptly forgot all of them. :shame:
> 
> Kyokei, as others have said, you were not the target of the recent rants!  Your questions are never indirect boasts that you have access to some coveted item; you are genuinely seeking information and opinions.  Your sincerity is apparent!  My comments were most certainly not about you.  It's the context-free, "Should I buy this Birkin?" sort of questions that bother me.  When the poster gives absolutely no other information, it seems obvious that no meaningful responses are possible, which makes me wonder what the actual motivation for the question might be.
> 
> I hope if/when Cafe posters do have negative issues they want to discuss, they will consider dropping by the original Chat thread.  There is a reason this Cafe thread is "upbeat only" --Chat can be heavy (though it certainly isn't always) and people were complaining that it was too much of a downer, so this thread was created in response to requests for a "happier Chat."  When mods remind us to stay light (those virtual spankings!), they are responding to member requests, not expressing personal desires, so please don't feel targeted.  Just toddle over to Chat and post away!


Hi mindi, I am hoping that my reason for not explaining why I had disappeared did not sound as if I was complaining that I couldn't due to the nature of this thread. That was not my intention, more to offer a reason why certain members may have disappeared like myself, and that we hadn't explained as we didn't want to put a downer on the thread.
Long may the cafe be such a great place.


----------



## Kyokei

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi kyokei just bobbing in on your question regarding poncho's and shawls for keeping warm.
> 
> I tried the poncho last year when it was the hot ticket, but unfortunately it did me no favours.  I am only 5'2'' and it didn't suit me at all.  The CSGM's seem quite practical to wrap up in although I am paranoid about eating and drinking in them in case I spill! However the new Panthere designs are quite beautiful as they are a subtle blend of colours rather than a striking design.  I got the grey and pink one a few weeks ago and actually wore it last weekend rather than left it in the box like I normally do, and loved how subtle and summery it looked. We had sunshine which is a rare occasion on this side of the pond yet it didn't look like a wintery wrap if you know what I mean.
> 
> Also I must confess to C jacket purchases off of the bay and have had a couple of nice finds over the last couple of years.
> 
> Love to see what you come up with.




I am also 5'2" which is why I'm concerned about the poncho though I love the look of it! I always wear 4-5" heels so am not sure if that makes a difference. But I have heard people around my height say similar about the poncho.

My one CSGM is Panthera Pardus actually and I love it! I'm typically a silk person but it was too perfect to resist.


----------



## etoile de mer

katekluet said:


> Etoile, I am reading Transatlantic after rave reviews by friends...and Stoned, about how jewelry has influenced history. Any great book recommendations?



Hi *kate*!

Thanks so much for the book suggestions, I've not read either. Will add to my queue!

Some I've liked recently -

"Love, Nina - A Nanny Writes Home"  -   Very quirky!
"The Race Underground - Boston, New York, and the Incredible Rivalry that Built America's First Subway"   -    Sounds dry,  but I loved this!
"The Swans of Fifth Avenue" -   Featuring Truman Capote, Babe Paley and friends in a novel based on real events.


----------



## Cordeliere

Here is a random sharing.  Was looking at a slide show about terraces at online Vogue, and this slideshow about a Hermes event popped up.  No explanation of where or why this event was held, but some interesting pics.

http://www.vogue.com/slideshow/13435732/hermes-inez-vinoodh-party/#1


----------



## Kyokei

Cordeliere said:


> Here is a random sharing.  Was looking at a slide show about terraces at online Vogue, and this slideshow about a Hermes event popped up.  No explanation of where or why this event was held, but some interesting pics.
> 
> http://www.vogue.com/slideshow/13435732/hermes-inez-vinoodh-party/#1



This might be the HereElsewhere event in NYC that was posted about? I hadn't heard anything about it but it looks very interesting.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> Isn't that exactly the kind of person we were talking about? Snobbish about the brand, but knows nothing of the actual products, history, craftsmanship, vintage styles, DON'T GET ME STARTED. What color was it, incidentally? LOL



A true observation.

A few (dozen) posts ago,  Kyokei was musing about what resonates with people for different brands.   I was thinking that the two largest groups of Hermes people are those who love the quality of the brand and those who love the status.  I had one of my verbose treatises written about this opinion, but thought I might offend someone with the love of status point, so I didn't post it.  But this woman certainly makes the case for that there is a subset of people that are all about the status.  Can't you imagine a poster with her quote on it?


----------



## Kyokei

Cordeliere said:


> A true observation.
> 
> A few (dozen) posts ago,  Kyokei was musing about what resonates with people for different brands.   I was thinking that the two largest groups of Hermes people are those who love the quality of the brand and those who love the status.  I had one of my verbose treatises written about this opinion, but thought I might offend someone with the love of status point, so I didn't post it.  But this woman certainly makes the case for that there is a subset of people that are all about the status.  Can't you imagine a poster with her quote on it?



I'd be very curious to hear your opinion on it as I'm very interested in people and this sort of thing: why certain things click with some rather than others and any similarities that group might share, etc. If you wouldn't mind PMing it I'd be interested.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> I'd be very curious to hear your opinion on it as I'm very interested in people and this sort of thing: why certain things click with some rather than others and any similarities that group might share, etc. If you wouldn't mind PMing it I'd be interested.




Go ahead and post your thoughts. If you aren't pointing out anyone in particular I don't see the harm.


----------



## MSO13

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *kate*!
> 
> Thanks so much for the book suggestions, I've not read either. Will add to my queue!
> 
> Some I've liked recently -
> 
> "Love, Nina - A Nanny Writes Home"  -   Very quirky!
> "The Race Underground - Boston, New York, and the Incredible Rivalry that Built America's First Subway"   -    Sounds dry,  but I loved this!
> "The Swans of Fifth Avenue" -   Featuring Truman Capote, Babe Paley and friends in a novel based on real events.



I read Swans and really loved it, it made me want to know more about Babe and company! I love anything in old New York. My dad just gave me St. Marks is Dead to read next.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

I'm working super late and taking a dinner break but thought I'd weigh in on the brand status convo.

For me, my initial foray into H was to commemorate a big work achievement. I bought a scarf that was quickly followed by many made up reasons to celebrate and my collection began. I was drawn to the H scarf because of the status I admit, it was expensive to me (how quickly that has changed) and I loved the artistry and I became very intrigued by a company that still does so many things by hand. I began researching and fell in love with the family and their obsession with keeping their craft alive while at the same time embracing technology that improves some of the products along the way. Not their website of course 

While I try to keep what I do top secret here though I am not a spy, I work a craft/trade type of job in my own business and also work for many clients that are avid H consumers but not necessarily for the love of the brand but for the status of having the money to buy it. My interest in the brand continues because I want my brand someday to be viewed the same as H, quality, craftsmanship, timeless, impeccable, whimsical and fun and I work very hard towards that. Hermes as a company has become very aspirational for me as a business owner, not for the status of owning their items. It's amazing what they have done from a business perspective when you really separate it from the covetable items. 

My collection has been fun to collect and even fun to work for and I'm sometimes a little blown away when I realize I never have to look for a grey bag anymore ever again because I have a beautiful Etain Kelly that will be with me forever. I'm eternally proud of the items I've earned for myself and uncomfortable when they're recognized for their status. 

Just my very long comments on the status of the brand vs why I fell in love.


----------



## tabbi001

Cordeliere said:


> A true observation.
> 
> A few (dozen) posts ago,  Kyokei was musing about what resonates with people for different brands.   I was thinking that the two largest groups of Hermes people are those who love the quality of the brand and those who love the status.  I had one of my verbose treatises written about this opinion, but thought I might offend someone with the love of status point, so I didn't post it.  But this woman certainly makes the case for that there is a subset of people that are all about the status.  Can't you imagine a poster with her quote on it?



Would love to hear your opinion about this &#128522;


----------



## Cordeliere

Kyokei said:


> I'd be very curious to hear your opinion on it as I'm very interested in people and this sort of thing: why certain things click with some rather than others and any similarities that group might share, etc. If you wouldn't mind PMing it I'd be interested.



I don't know that I have much to say on the quality vs status groups.   But I do have one other thought that came out of some of the comments on this thread.  It has to do with the challenge of the hunt.

The number of choices that Hermes gives people is huge compared to other brands.  Just talking about bags,  there are choices of style, size, leather, color, and hardware.  Cut me some slack on getting the numbers right, but with the Kelly there are at least 5 sizes (probably more), more than 12 leathers,  more than 160 colors, and 3 hardwares?   So theoretically there could be 28,800 different Kellys.  Got to 28,8000 by multiply 5 x 12 x160 x3.   Of course, that is not totally true since not all colors are available in all leathers.   But Hermes sells us the belief that if we can dream it, it is possible.  It gives people tremendous opportunities for creative self expression.  In their dreams it does.

Then there is the reality of scarcity.   And there are all the online resellers.  So in practice, most people make many compromises in choices to be able to get something.  People who figure out how to work the crazy Hermes system are most successful, whether it is developing a great relationship with an SA, or being a good online shopper, or throwing a lot of money at the problem, or just being patient and having a long view.   I am not saying that any of these approaches are any better than any other.  I am saying that people who find a way to fulfill their Hermes dreams are people who can be successful at anything.  

What is my point?  What am I getting to?  I think the kind of people who get into the brand and get hooked are those (1) who like exercise high levels of personal control over their image and appearance  (2) who enjoy the challenge of the hunt and (3) who are generally successful in life.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working super late and taking a dinner break but thought I'd weigh in on the brand status convo.
> 
> 
> 
> For me, my initial foray into H was to commemorate a big work achievement. I bought a scarf that was quickly followed by many made up reasons to celebrate and my collection began. I was drawn to the H scarf because of the status I admit, it was expensive to me (how quickly that has changed) and I loved the artistry and I became very intrigued by a company that still does so many things by hand. I began researching and fell in love with the family and their obsession with keeping their craft alive while at the same time embracing technology that improves some of the products along the way. Not their website of course
> 
> 
> 
> While I try to keep what I do top secret here though I am not a spy, I work a craft/trade type of job in my own business and also work for many clients that are avid H consumers but not necessarily for the love of the brand but for the status of having the money to buy it. My interest in the brand continues because I want my brand someday to be viewed the same as H, quality, craftsmanship, timeless, impeccable, whimsical and fun and I work very hard towards that. Hermes as a company has become very aspirational for me as a business owner, not for the status of owning their items. It's amazing what they have done from a business perspective when you really separate it from the covetable items.
> 
> 
> 
> My collection has been fun to collect and even fun to work for and I'm sometimes a little blown away when I realize I never have to look for a grey bag anymore ever again because I have a beautiful Etain Kelly that will be with me forever. I'm eternally proud of the items I've earned for myself and uncomfortable when they're recognized for their status.
> 
> 
> 
> Just my very long comments on the status of the brand vs why I fell in love.





I love this. How wonderful that you are so inspired by this company. It is such a rarity to find companies like this these days. 



Cordeliere said:


> I don't know that I have much to say on the quality vs status groups.   But I do have one other thought that came out of some of the comments on this thread.  It has to do with the challenge of the hunt.
> 
> The number of choices that Hermes gives people is huge compared to other brands.  Just talking about bags,  there are choices of style, size, leather, color, and hardware.  Cut me some slack on getting the numbers right, but with the Kelly there are at least 5 sizes (probably more), more than 12 leathers,  more than 160 colors, and 3 hardwares?   So theoretically there could be 28,800 different Kellys.  Got to 28,8000 by multiply 5 x 12 x160 x3.   Of course, that is not totally true since not all colors are available in all leathers.   But Hermes sells us the belief that if we can dream it, it is possible.  It gives people tremendous opportunities for creative self expression.  In their dreams it does.
> 
> Then there is the reality of scarcity.   And there are all the online resellers.  So in practice, most people make many compromises in choices to be able to get something.  People who figure out how to work the crazy Hermes system are most successful, whether it is developing a great relationship with an SA, or being a good online shopper, or throwing a lot of money at the problem, or just being patient and having a long view.   I am not saying that any of these approaches are any better than any other.  I am saying that people who find a way to fulfill their Hermes dreams are people who can be successful at anything.
> 
> What is my point?  What am I getting to?  I think the kind of people who get into the brand and get hooked are those (1) who like exercise high levels of personal control over their image and appearance  (2) who enjoy the challenge of the hunt and (3) who are generally successful in life.




Very interesting thoughts. I think there is a lot of truth in this.

I literally had no idea about the status symbol nature of the bags including the birkin! No clue. I'm just a Francophile who noticed women carrying black birkins in France. I could tell they were beautifully made. I loved the classic shape. And it seemed like these bags were their one bag to last a lifetime. I liked the idea of that. I was shocked when I first saw the price and it took me about 5 years to decide to invest in one myself. By then I realized that they were hard to obtain status symbols. I really don't like that aspect. Ok, well I do enjoy getting decent service in stores to be honest. But I hope most of the people who I encounter have no idea. I really did intend to have one black bag. But you know how it is. They have gold but not black so you buy gold and one thing leads to another. I have more bags than I ever expected but I really don't want to go crazy because in my mind it ruins that one special bag forever aspect. But they are a bit addictive. And so is the process. [emoji15]


----------



## Cordeliere

Ok, I have another thought on what resonates.   I was venting to my pen pal my frustration at not being able to find the bags on my goal list.   I am into vintage.  I want a black sac cordeliere, a rouge h piano from the 70s or 80s, and a raisin dalvy.  There are cordelieres, pianos, and dalvys out there, but if they are in good shape, they are the wrong color.   And if they are the right color, they are in crappy condition.    Argh.   I want them and I want them now.  Trying to develop patience.

My pen pal is into bags but not Hermes.   She asked me what a Hermes bag means to me.   (I have 3 so this is not my first).  I couldn't answer.   The closest I could come was it fulfills my image of how I should look.  But while I was pondering this deeply important question "What does a Hermes bag mean to me?" people on this thread were talking about how they wear something Hermes every day and they feel special when they have something Hermes on.  

I think Hermes makes people feel more special than the other brands do.   Just my 2 cents. 

(And that includes me.  I feel very special when I carry my bags.)


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And it seemed like these bags were their one bag to last a lifetime.
> 
> I really did intend to have one black bag. But you know how it is. They have gold but not black so you buy gold and one thing leads to another.* I have more bags than I ever expected but I really don't want to go crazy because in my mind it ruins that one special bag forever aspect. *But they are a bit addictive. And so is the process. [emoji15]



Dear, your convert kelly has to be one of the most special bags on the planet.   No amount of companions for her will diminish that.


----------



## Kyokei

Thank you all for sharing about what it is about Hermes that made you fall in love with it. I ask myself that a lot personally, as I originally went in the store just to buy one scarf. That was supposed to be it. I came back when I realized I was wearing it every single day for over a month&#8230; but still didn&#8217;t expect to venture much into non scarf items, or even build up a collecting of scarves. At some point my SA took me around the store to the different departments and I fell in love. I first heard about Hermes years ago in the context of its tea set so was under the impression it was a luxury china company for a long time&#8230;. and at that time I was too young to be thinking of buying china or making luxury purchases.

As for what a Hermes bag means to me, perhaps I couldn&#8217;t really explain what it means to me without delving into too personal topics.

I personally would rather people not know how much H bags and scarves cost so could live without the status aspect. I do find it to be a very surprising, whimsical, yet classic brand all at the same time. I love the quality of everything I have purchased thus far.

I agree, though, Cordeliere&#8230; When I wear a Hermes scarf, it brightens my day. Same goes for wrapping up in my blanket or feeling the leather of my Kelly or my Evelyne, looking at all of the beautiful colors H has to offer. Hmm.


----------



## Kyokei

Cordeliere said:


> Ok, I have another thought on what resonates.   I was venting to my pen pal my frustration at not being able to find the bags on my goal list.   I am into vintage.  I want a black sac cordeliere, a rouge h piano from the 70s or 80s, and a raisin dalvy.  There are cordelieres, pianos, and dalvys out there, but if they are in good shape, they are the wrong color.   And if they are the right color, they are in crappy condition.    Argh.   I want them and I want them now.  Trying to develop patience.
> 
> My pen pal is into bags but not Hermes.   She asked me what a Hermes bag means to me.   (I have 3 so this is not my first).  I couldn't answer.   The closest I could come was it fulfills my image of how I should look.  But while I was pondering this deeply important question "What does a Hermes bag mean to me?" people on this thread were talking about how they wear something Hermes every day and they feel special when they have something Hermes on.
> 
> I think Hermes makes people feel more special than the other brands do.   Just my 2 cents.
> 
> (And that includes me.  I feel very special when I carry my bags.)



Since you are into vintage, if you don't mind sharing, what three other H bags do you have? I have been looking into their vintage styles recently and am very impressed by them. It makes me happy to see how they have aged, how the quality has held up over time.

I am usually a very patient person when it comes to material objects (maybe not so much with other things) -- if I want something, I figure the right one will come along eventually or it just wasn't meant to be, so the wait doesn't bother me at all. Though I must say after placing my SO I am having trouble containing my excitement and following that principle.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Ok, I have another thought on what resonates.   I was venting to my pen pal my frustration at not being able to find the bags on my goal list.   I am into vintage.  I want a black sac cordeliere, a rouge h piano from the 70s or 80s, and a raisin dalvy.  There are cordelieres, pianos, and dalvys out there, but if they are in good shape, they are the wrong color.   And if they are the right color, they are in crappy condition.    Argh.   I want them and I want them now.  Trying to develop patience.
> 
> My pen pal is into bags but not Hermes.   She asked me what a Hermes bag means to me.   (I have 3 so this is not my first).  I couldn't answer.   The closest I could come was it fulfills my image of how I should look.  But while I was pondering this deeply important question "*What does a Hermes bag mean to me?*" people on this thread were talking about how they wear something Hermes every day and they feel special when they have something Hermes on.
> 
> I think Hermes makes people feel more special than the other brands do.   Just my 2 cents.
> 
> (And that includes me.  I feel very special when I carry my bags.)



I am going to answer this.  My family manufactured fine leather goods and I grew up knowing about  quality leather pieces made from the ground up, by hand and well finished.  My father gave me my first piece, a little brief case which I still have, with my name stamped in gold on the front, when I was in the first grade.  He use to have things made for me and his little joke was to have the craftsman place a mirror in the lid of the case so I could make sure I looked good.  Pretty funny!  My answer is that Hermes means timeless style and quality.  There is no "is it in" or "out of style  about it, just my acceptance of what it is.  I feel wonderful carrying my bags and could be wearing a bed sheet and I would still feel stylish.  The End.


----------



## dhfwu

Cordeliere said:


> I am into vintage.  I want a black sac cordeliere, a rouge h piano from the 70s or 80s, and a raisin dalvy.
> 
> ...
> 
> I think Hermes makes people feel more special than the other brands do.   Just my 2 cents.
> 
> (And that includes me.  I feel very special when I carry my bags.)



What draws you to vintage? I recently handled a vintage BBK for the first time and had a visceral reaction to the leather; the thought of pursuing vintage bags to get H quality without paying too much for the brand itself crossed my mind. (Too bad all the Vespas on the market look terrible, right now.) I'm curious about your perspective.

Also, H admirers seem to fall in love with particular leathers, and perhaps their daily tactile experiences with their bags account for some of that specialness, beyond the brand name itself. I've handled Ks in togo, epsom or vache liegee (I think), and vintage box, and the first two did nothing for me, while the third cemented my determination to set aside funds and stalk resale sites. The leather on my Fendi selleria peekaboo makes me melt every time I touch it, and I'm guessing others experience something similar whenever they handle clemence, or whatever their poison may be.


----------



## klynneann

dhfwu said:


> I am now empowered to post away and reach 500 so I can participate in TPF meet-ups, in spite of my modest collection (just 4 scarves). The primary motivator? Those stunning pictures from the national meet-up in Vegas.
> 
> I couldn't tell who owned the lovely Bolide in the sea of Ks and Bs, but if anyone here knows, please send that TPFer my compliments.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Gold? I think it's klynneanne. I love bolides. So under the radar.
> 
> I remember my first post on sotd when I said I had only 4 scarves too. But it's the extent of your enthusiasm and not the size of your collection that are valued around here.



Um, hello everyone.  I guess I am about to out myself as a lurker.  :shame:  But I swear it's only been recently!  

*dhfwu*, thank you so much for your compliment!  I think you've made my week!    It's my first Bolide (though I have had bags in a similar shape from other brands) - she is new to me and I do love her.  It's peau porc, which I find a fascinating leather.  I posted it in the ode to bolide thread, starting at post 6397, if you'd like to get a better look: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-clubhouse/ode-to-the-bolide-79563-427.html

I do hope you continue to post away as we'd love to see you at the Vegas meet next year!!  It truly is a wonderful time.

Well, now that I've made my first post here, I guess I'm all in...


----------



## Kyokei

dhfwu said:


> What draws you to vintage? I recently handled a vintage BBK for the first time and had a visceral reaction to the leather; the thought of pursuing vintage bags to get H quality without paying too much for the brand itself crossed my mind. (Too bad all the Vespas on the market look terrible, right now.) I'm curious about your perspective.
> 
> Also, H admirers seem to fall in love with particular leathers, and perhaps their daily tactile experiences with their bags account for some of that specialness, beyond the brand name itself. I've handled Ks in togo, epsom or vache liegee (I think), and vintage box, and the first two did nothing for me, while the third cemented my determination to set aside funds and stalk resale sites. The leather on my Fendi selleria peekaboo makes me melt every time I touch it, and I'm guessing others experience something similar whenever they handle clemence, or whatever their poison may be.



I was reading a "what do the leathers you like say about you" thread from many years ago on here and it made me realize that in all other brands I've shopped at, I dislike grainy leathers and always choose smooth. Whereas with H, I've fallen for Clemence, Togo, etc and would pick them in a heartbeat over something smooth like Swift. Box on the other hand is gorgeous but impractical for my lifestyle, I think. But there is something about those grains and the soft, buttery, lush feeling of the leather that is to die for.


----------



## rubysoma

Longtime lurker. As you can see, I joined tpf years ago researching Hermes and gleaned so much insight from its members (and continue to do so).  I miss a lot of the old members and their contributions, but life changes ...



Cordeliere said:


> I thought it was interesting that Mai Tai started posting again.
> And I wonder about GinaB and how much of her novelette was real and if she is still with Mr. X.  Her bag choices were iconic.



I also am curious about GinaB!  What a thread!



mistikat said:


> I've heard the same comments about the action thread.
> 
> I can ask people to use the multiquote feature (it's definitely not an intuitive feature) and that could cut down on some of the repeat posts...



One thing that I've noticed on other websites is a "like" feature, where you can like a post but you don't necessarily need to respond to it, much like facebook.  Not sure how feasible that is on tpf.



klynneann said:


> Um, hello everyone.  I guess I am about to out myself as a lurker.  :shame:  But I swear it's only been recently!
> It's my first Bolide (though I have had bags in a similar shape from other brands) - she is new to me and I do love her.  It's peau porc, which I find a fascinating leather.  I posted it in the ode to bolide thread, starting at post 6397, if you'd like to get a better look: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-clubhouse/ode-to-the-bolide-79563-427.html



I was definitely drooling over that porc in Las Vegas!  Amazing skin!  I can't believe I didn't win that porc Kelly.  



tabbi001 said:


> Hi, may I butt in? I've only been in the H thread a few months as it was only now that I've come to appreciate the H scarves and bags ( ooh and the change trays! I really want to buy those to display in the house!!). Actually I was an active member way back 2006 when I fell in love with LV and Gucci. Then residency got in the way... life got busy... so now that I'm in my private practice and I'm back in the real world, I realized I have come to appreciate H! But sadly, none of my friends/colleagues/family appreciate H. Some even downright say that it's a waste of hard-earned money and it doesn't look anything like its price... I've retreated back to this forum for comfort.



Depending on your specialty and practice, I find it hard to wear H. Some places people dress down, bike to work, and wear no make up.  Then it's the exact opposite somewhere else.  It sounds more acceptable to wear H in law.  In my part of Alaska (remember when people used to say that here?), just buying a home is difficult and an MD is almost considered working class especially compared to those in start ups. And many MDs have significant student loans.  Also, the environment is important, because here it doesn't necessarily look great to have conspicuous consumption, I think driving the Model X is the form of boasting here. But I really do love the exquisite craftsmanship of H.  Although I don't use it at work, I relish any opportunity to wear it otherwise.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Kyokei said:


> I am also 5'2" which is why I'm concerned about the poncho though I love the look of it! I always wear 4-5" heels so am not sure if that makes a difference. But I have heard people around my height say similar about the poncho.
> 
> My one CSGM is Panthera Pardus actually and I love it! I'm typically a silk person but it was too perfect to resist.


Hi kyokei i think the heels will help tremendously with the overall look. 
I guess as we all say you need to try it on and see how it looks and works for you.  It is so hard determining by looking at pictures of others as they may be a completely different shape to you. Also you need to love the drape of the fabric etc.
Too funny that you have Panthera too, I just knew that design would suit your style. What colour way do you have? Have I missed modelling shots?


----------



## Kyokei

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi kyokei i think the heels will help tremendously with the overall look.
> 
> I guess as we all say you need to try it on and see how it looks and works for you.  It is so hard determining by looking at pictures of others as they may be a completely different shape to you. Also you need to love the drape of the fabric etc.
> 
> Too funny that you have Panthera too, I just knew that design would suit your style. What colour way do you have? Have I missed modelling shots?




I definitely plan to try it on when my store gets a color I am interested in in stock. I am going to ask again next time I go to H.

I have CW8! I posted a mod shot a few months ago when I first bought it but here it is again.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> Ok, I have another thought on what resonates.   I was venting to my pen pal my frustration at not being able to find the bags on my goal list.   I am into vintage.  I want a black sac cordeliere, a rouge h piano from the 70s or 80s, and a raisin dalvy.  There are cordelieres, pianos, and dalvys out there, but if they are in good shape, they are the wrong color.   And if they are the right color, they are in crappy condition.    Argh.   I want them and I want them now.  Trying to develop patience.
> 
> My pen pal is into bags but not Hermes.   She asked me what a Hermes bag means to me.   (I have 3 so this is not my first).  I couldn't answer.   The closest I could come was it fulfills my image of how I should look.  But while I was pondering this deeply important question "What does a Hermes bag mean to me?" people on this thread were talking about how they wear something Hermes every day and they feel special when they have something Hermes on.
> 
> I think Hermes makes people feel more special than the other brands do.   Just my 2 cents.
> 
> (And that includes me.  I feel very special when I carry my bags.)


I love Cordeliere's thoughts on this, they resonate quite closely with my own.  Also Mrs O's feelings too.
I was introduced to the brand almost by accident.
I started my handbag "obsession" young in my teens. I thought I was the height of sophistication when I bought my first handbag to go to work with in the mid 1980's.  It was a grey leather "Tula" brand handbag and my mother bought the exact same bag. It was a shoulder bag and the front pocket had a detachable "clutch" pocket.
My next big purchase was an "Enny" bag. I don't think they exist anymore. I paid around £150 in the early 1990's for that which was a lot of money at the time relatively. 
I then moved onto LV and collected that for around 10 years. I was drawn to LV by seeing well dressed ladies with their bags. I loved carrying my monogram canvas bags and they really did make me feel special.  At the time they were anonymous, it was before the internet and social media and the logo thing wasn't really widespread. The quality and craftsmanship were also something else.  The stitching was perfect and they were virtually indestructible. My move away from LV came about because of the awakening of the brand's popularity, it was no longer a well kept secret, and also the decline of quality in my opinion. I had a brief fling with Chanel and managed to do some damage with adding units to my collection quite rapidly.  My SA then told me she was leaving and moving to Hermes and here we are.
I love Hermes for the quality, but I also love the colours.  This is ironic since I generally carry neutral bags, but I long to be wild and carefree and splurge on something just because it is so gorgeous.  Can't bring myself to do that yet, and the price point certainly makes me think long and hard before any purchase and how much "wear" will I get from it etc.  That is my cautious nature. Maybe in another 10 years I will be freer.
I love the special feeling I get when I carry or wear Hermes, and prefer it when people don't know what it is as I don't like to flaunt or draw attention to myself. I prefer it to be my secret. I love B's for their iconicness, but less so that they have the social media following that they do. Hope I didn't ramble for too long but I also love to hear people's thoughts on things rather than the "nice bag" posts.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Kyokei said:


> I definitely plan to try it on when my store gets a color I am interested in in stock. I am going to ask again next time I go to H.
> 
> I have CW8! I posted a mod shot a few months ago when I first bought it but here it is again.
> 
> View attachment 3354189


That looks great on you, I knew it would. I goes perfectly with your style and your K.
I wear a lot of black too and my SA picked it out for me, I don't think i would have looked at it as I am not normally drawn to shawls with pictures on them rather than patterns.
Funny thing is I just checked, my colour way is no 8 too.
Another poster started a thread with a darker grey and greenish colour way a week or so ago, can't remember the number, but can't say I am not tempted to try and hunt that one down too.
Seeing as you already have a CSGM, try it for the warmth and if it works then you know you can add away and they will be a good wardrobe addition for you.


----------



## Kyokei

CapriTrotteur said:


> That looks great on you, I knew it would. I goes perfectly with your style and your K.
> I wear a lot of black too and my SA picked it out for me, I don't think i would have looked at it as I am not normally drawn to shawls with pictures on them rather than patterns.
> Funny thing is I just checked, my colour way is no 8 too.
> Another poster started a thread with a darker grey and greenish colour way a week or so ago, can't remember the number, but can't say I am not tempted to try and hunt that one down too.
> Seeing as you already have a CSGM, try it for the warmth and if it works then you know you can add away and they will be a good wardrobe addition for you.



Thank you very much! I wasn't even planning on buying a CSGM but when my SA pulled this out I couldn't resist! It was perfect. Oh, and it also helped that it was a freezing cold day and my hands were shaking just from the walk from the subway to my boutique. I quickly replaced the silk I came in with for the rest of the day.

I must admit I'm terrible at wearing the CSGM though... it's so big! I need to figure out more ways to tie it. My SA showed me a few but I can never get them to look as effortlessly chic.

CW8 is amazing, you made a good choice!


----------



## tabbi001

Kyokei said:


> I definitely plan to try it on when my store gets a color I am interested in in stock. I am going to ask again next time I go to H.
> 
> I have CW8! I posted a mod shot a few months ago when I first bought it but here it is again.
> 
> View attachment 3354189



Wow i love how it looks on you! I'm afraid I don't know how to carry animal print/ scarf with a large animal on it. I've only started to appreciate scarves the past few weeks (like a real newbie) so I have a lot to learn. But I guess over time I will find my taste for it and venture out to try stuff I never considered before.


----------



## tabbi001

rubysoma said:


> Depending on your specialty and practice, I find it hard to wear H. Some places people dress down, bike to work, and wear no make up.  Then it's the exact opposite somewhere else.  It sounds more acceptable to wear H in law.  In my part of Alaska (remember when people used to say that here?), just buying a home is difficult and an MD is almost considered working class especially compared to those in start ups. And many MDs have significant student loans.  Also, the environment is important, because here it doesn't necessarily look great to have conspicuous consumption, I think driving the Model X is the form of boasting here. But I really do love the exquisite craftsmanship of H.  Although I don't use it at work, I relish any opportunity to wear it otherwise.



Yes the dress code varies greatly among hospitals, but not so much within the different specialties. I remember when I was in training, I used to ogle the exotic B's of an anesthesiologist who just places them on floor beside the anesth machine. She changes bag every week!&#128516;

But generally, MDs really do dress up in my area. While not all really care for luxury bags, I do enjoy seeing an occasional eye candy in the form of Chanel or Dior, but no one really carries H... I know one OB who owns an evelyne (and she bashed my pico &#128533 though.

But anyway, for me, the reason I appreciate H was because I felt I needed to congratulate myself for all the hardships I went through residency. It was a long and tedious road, and much like getting a B or a K, it needs patience and dedication. So I feel that by now, I think I deserve to splurge on myself and buy the best bag/ accesories (at least for me) that I can reward myself with. May it be in the form of a bag or a scarf or jewelry, I feel that I earned it. That's how much I've come to value H &#128513;


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Dear, your convert kelly has to be one of the most special bags on the planet.   No amount of companions for her will diminish that.




Thank you. You are too sweet. The best part is the special memories that I have of getting her at FSH. She and I were meant to be.[emoji4]


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> I am going to answer this.  My family manufactured fine leather goods and I grew up knowing about  quality leather pieces made from the ground up, by hand and well finished.  My father gave me my first piece, a little brief case which I still have, with my name stamped in gold on the front, when I was in the first grade.  He use to have things made for me and his little joke was to have the craftsman place a mirror in the lid of the case so I could make sure I looked good.  Pretty funny!  My answer is that Hermes means timeless style and quality.  There is no "is it in" or "out of style  about it, just my acceptance of what it is.  I feel wonderful carrying my bags and could be wearing a bed sheet and I would still feel stylish.  The End.



What an adorable story.  Very special memories.  You are like leather royalty.


----------



## Cordeliere

Kyokei said:


> Since you are into vintage, if you don't mind sharing, what three other H bags do you have?





dhfwu said:


> What draws you to vintage?
> .



Thank you both for your interest.  I would be happy to share, but I can't give a short answer to anything.  I feel like my response would just clog this thread at a time it is popping.  When things slow down, I will show and tell.  DH and I are going to Paris in June and I am hoping to come back with another vintage bag.  PBP has given me a list of places I can search.  But a one word preview of my attraction to vintage is the feel.


----------



## Cordeliere

CapriTrotteur said:


> I love Hermes for the quality, but I also love the colours.  This is ironic since I generally carry neutral bags, but I long to be wild and carefree and splurge on something just because it is so gorgeous. * Can't bring myself to do that yet, and the price point certainly makes me think long and hard before any purchase and how much "wear" will I get from it etc.*  That is my cautious nature. Maybe in another 10 years I will be freer.



I found myself reassured by PBP's comment that it took her 5 years to get comfortable with the price of a Birkin.  One of the things that is also helping me get comfortable is thinking about how much I have spent on other hobbies.  There was my $500 a month gardening habit that went on for years.  Just a couple of years of that adds up to a Birkin.  And then there was my $200,000 remodeling hobby in a condo we sold and didn't recoup a lot of that.  Yikes.  Would I like to have that money back.  Probably the most comparable thing to Hermes is I bought a VERY high end stereo system in the 1970s.  Quality lasts.  A couple of years ago I sold the turntable and the speakers for what I paid for them.


----------



## momasaurus

kyokei said:


> it was a really lovely pop red! From swatches i have seen, i'd guess rouge tomate first, but it could have been geranium or even rc. I wasn't able to see it too closely and wasn't about to ask for specifics after that. maybe the color is "hermes" too.



rofl


----------



## momasaurus

Such thoughtful comments from everyone. H is the only designer brand I have any interest in or knowledge of. What started me was the silk scarves, which I used to buy to celebrate a personal achievement. Then I discovered tPF and learned about everything else. The kelly and the dalvy make me hyperventilate, they are so beautiful. Now I have two of each! Smooth leathers. I love cleaning and conditioning my bags! I love the themes in SOTD, especially the unexpected flower or raccoon or star I didn't even realize was in a design (I do need to spend more time staring at my silks).

And, like many here, almost no one in my life knows about H. I like that.


----------



## Mindi B

Such an interesting conversation!  My first Hermes item was a scarf in the early '90s, well before the Birkin became a household name and symbol of conspicuous consumption.  At that time the scarf was about $250 USD (oy) and it represented a sort of French elegance and old world monied status (yes, that word) to me.  I knew nothing of any other Hermes items except that they were well beyond my means.
I admit that my first Birkin was largely sought because it was hard to obtain.  Tell me "no" and my engine starts to rev. :shame:  I came to tPF at that time to learn "how to get a Birkin" (not proud of that fact, but so it was) and became fascinated by the history of the house.  I also read the book, "Deluxe: How Luxury Lost its Luster," which happens to be highly complimentary about Hermes as compared to other famous "luxury" brands.
And when I was able to purchase my first Birkin, well, the bag was so well-made, so understated in design. . . . Suddenly I realized that the "It" bags in my closet looked dated almost immediately, whereas the Birkin would always be in style.  
Now I have slid so far down that slippery slope that I can't see the sky anymore.  If anyone could toss me a rope?  Anyone?


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Such an interesting conversation!  My first Hermes item was a scarf in the early '90s, well before the Birkin became a household name and symbol of conspicuous consumption.  At that time the scarf was about $250 USD (oy) and it represented a sort of French elegance and old world monied status (yes, that word) to me.  I knew nothing of any other Hermes items except that they were well beyond my means.
> 
> I admit that my first Birkin was largely sought because it was hard to obtain.  Tell me "no" and my engine starts to rev. :shame:  I came to tPF at that time to learn "how to get a Birkin" (not proud of that fact, but so it was) and became fascinated by the history of the house.  I also read the book, "Deluxe: How Luxury Lost its Luster," which happens to be highly complimentary about Hermes as compared to other famous "luxury" brands.
> 
> And when I was able to purchase my first Birkin, well, the bag was so well-made, so understated in design. . . . Suddenly I realized that the "It" bags in my closet looked dated almost immediately, whereas the Birkin would always be in style.
> 
> Now I have slid so far down that slippery slope that I can't see the sky anymore.  If anyone could toss me a rope?  Anyone?




I think we're all down here with you! Maybe if we stand on each other's shoulders or make a rope of (other brand) scarves ...


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> I think we're all down here with you! Maybe if we stand on each other's shoulders or make a rope of (other brand) scarves ...




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Jadeite

dhfwu said:


> What draws you to vintage? I recently handled a vintage BBK for the first time and had a visceral reaction to the leather; the thought of pursuing vintage bags to get H quality without paying too much for the brand itself crossed my mind. (Too bad all the Vespas on the market look terrible, right now.) I'm curious about your perspective.
> 
> 
> .



If u asked me that question about vintages. My answer is simply - because they have seen the world. Lived experiences. They have a story. It's in every crease, mark and stain. And the ones that age beautifully survived it all. 

New pieces at store don't excite me this way.
New hermes is all about trend, colour, capturing the burgeoning Asian market. There's no story to that but capitalism (or consumerism).


----------



## EmileH

Jadeite said:


> If u asked me that question about vintages. My answer is simply - because they have seen the world. Lived experiences. They have a story. It's in every crease, mark and stain. And the ones that age beautifully survived it all.
> 
> New pieces at store don't excite me this way.
> New hermes is all about trend, colour, capturing the burgeoning Asian market. There's no story to that but capitalism (or consumerism).




For some of us our new bags already hold special memories. When I carry my Colvert Kelly I am instantly transported to a sunny day in May in Paris, specials memories of people and places and the sounds of jazz in a Parisian cafe.


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> I definitely plan to try it on when my store gets a color I am interested in in stock. I am going to ask again next time I go to H.
> 
> I have CW8! I posted a mod shot a few months ago when I first bought it but here it is again.
> 
> View attachment 3354189




Fantastic as always Kyokei!! Love that CW on you!


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> For some of us our new bags already hold special memories. When I carry my Colvert Kelly I am instantly transported to a sunny day in May in Paris, specials memories of people and places and the sounds of jazz in a Parisian cafe.




Oh pup I love it


----------



## Mindi B

MrsOwen3 said:


> I think we're all down here with you! Maybe if we stand on each other's shoulders or make a rope of (other brand) scarves ...



LOL!  If I piled up all my Hermes whatsits I could probably climb out--but I'm not gonna step on my Hermes!


----------



## rubysoma

tabbi001 said:


> Yes the dress code varies greatly among hospitals, but not so much within the different specialties. I remember when I was in training, I used to ogle the exotic B's of an anesthesiologist who just places them on floor beside the anesth machine. She changes bag every week!&#128516;
> 
> But generally, MDs really do dress up in my area. While not all really care for luxury bags, I do enjoy seeing an occasional eye candy in the form of Chanel or Dior, but no one really carries H... I know one OB who owns an evelyne (and she bashed my pico &#128533 though.
> 
> But anyway, for me, the reason I appreciate H was because I felt I needed to congratulate myself for all the hardships I went through residency. It was a long and tedious road, and much like getting a B or a K, it needs patience and dedication. So I feel that by now, I think I deserve to splurge on myself and buy the best bag/ accesories (at least for me) that I can reward myself with. May it be in the form of a bag or a scarf or jewelry, I feel that I earned it. That's how much I've come to value H &#128513;



Ahh, you're fortunate to be able to wear H etc at work!  But I do remember an attending who was dressed so chicly and always jetsetted around the world.  I was in awe of her.  Yes, residency is difficult and you definitely deserve something after making it through to the other side!



Mindi B said:


> Such an interesting conversation!  .....
> I admit that my first Birkin was largely sought because it was hard to obtain.  Tell me "no" and my engine starts to rev. :shame:  I came to tPF at that time to learn "how to get a Birkin" (not proud of that fact, but so it was) and became fascinated by the history of the house.  I also read the book, "Deluxe: How Luxury Lost its Luster," which happens to be highly complimentary about Hermes as compared to other famous "luxury" brands.
> And when I was able to purchase my first Birkin, well, the bag was so well-made, so understated in design. . . . Suddenly I realized that the "It" bags in my closet looked dated almost immediately, whereas the Birkin would always be in style.
> Now I have slid so far down that slippery slope that I can't see the sky anymore.  If anyone could toss me a rope?  Anyone?



I admit I was in the same boat.  I first heard of the Birkin through the Sex and the City episode (for shame!) but just saw how gorgeous it was. I loved the lines and its simplicity.  That's why I started researching it and discovered its elusiveness!  I was completely intimidated by H stores and could barely stand walking in for more than 1-5 minutes and would quickly scurry out, never interacting with a SA.  My husband scoffed at me and walked me into a store and out we came with my HG birkin without purchasing anything else.  But that was back in the day when there were several Kellys and a Birkin on the shelves. 

Since then, I've enjoyed the fine quality of H and the smell/feel of its bags and leather and how wearing even an accessory or scarf lifts my mood.  

H is smart to keep its major product rather "exclusive" and sometimes making people play "games" if they want to buy a b/k/c.  Actually, I refuse to play the games I hear about, but I've never bought anything I didn't want (except when I lost my mind during a huge sale).  But perhaps it's a way to separate those who just want a status symbol vs have a true respect of the artistry

I do love looking at reveals and read the Paris thread.  I appreciate their excitement and it reminds me of when I got something at FSH too! 

Regarding vintage - I was searching for a vintage black box kelly for a while and when I finally received one, the patina was .  The feel of the leather is so difficult to describe, almost like velvet with a mirror like sheen!


----------



## Cordeliere

Blabbermouth here with more comments.  I continued to think about what "special" means.  Did a google search on "What is luxury?"  The Victoria and Albert museum had an exhibit dedicated to this question last year.  The article about it had some thoughts that I thought were clarifying.  I know this is a long post that is hard to read because there are quotes from the article and quotes from people here.   There are three main ideas.   

*This explanation of luxury goods makers certainly captures Hermes:*

Makers of luxury are inspired by passion and curiosity for the intricate nature of objects, the potential of materials, and complex techniques...Making luxury is not concerned with practical solutions but with the extraordinary, non-essential and exclusive. Mastery of a craft and exceptional expertise are demonstrated by outstanding precision, attention to detail and remarkable finishes. Such quality is achieved by challenging and broadening established standards of craftsmanship and accepted categories of design. The resulting work combines high levels of innovation with a respect for craft traditions.




*Here is what it said about people who consume luxury goods:*

Luxury has the potential to unlock dreams of being somewhere else or someone else.  




*I am going to mention things people have said here that suggests this theme.*

Mindi:  " it represented a sort of French elegance and old world monied status (yes, that word) to me."

PBP: "When I carry my Colvert Kelly I am instantly transported to a sunny day in May in Paris, specials memories of people and places and the sounds of jazz in a Parisian cafe."

ouija board (from Chat):  " My favorite movie with H in it is Heartbreakers with Vanessa Paradis. Makes me want a rouge vif Kelly, because it'll instantly make me look slim, chic, and carefree if I have one, lol."

For me, when I carry my H, I tap in to my inner Jackie O, Grace Kelly, Carolyn Bessette, Princess Di, etc.




*And the final thought from that article is having Hermes items gives us a chance to interact with something extraordinary.*   Maybe extraordinary is a better word to describe Hermes than quality.  Yeah the even stitches are great.  The leather is incredible.  But the whole experience is greater than the sum of the parts.  All the individual excellence adds up  to extraordinary.


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> Yes the dress code varies greatly among hospitals, but not so much within the different specialties. I remember when I was in training, I used to ogle the exotic B's of an anesthesiologist who just places them on floor beside the anesth machine. She changes bag every week![emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> But generally, MDs really do dress up in my area. While not all really care for luxury bags, I do enjoy seeing an occasional eye candy in the form of Chanel or Dior, but no one really carries H... I know one OB who owns an evelyne (and she bashed my pico [emoji53]) though.
> 
> 
> 
> But anyway, for me, the reason I appreciate H was because I felt I needed to congratulate myself for all the hardships I went through residency. It was a long and tedious road, and much like getting a B or a K, it needs patience and dedication. So I feel that by now, I think I deserve to splurge on myself and buy the best bag/ accesories (at least for me) that I can reward myself with. May it be in the form of a bag or a scarf or jewelry, I feel that I earned it. That's how much I've come to value H [emoji16]




Haha! Agree completely with you about earning something and rewarding yourself. It's one of the best feelings in the world. Of course residency is orders of magnitude more difficult than getting a Birkin, but I hear you about that too. When I learned it was a waiting  and perseverance game I just laughed. Delayed gratification?!? I'm all over that. I spent 35 years in school before I was able to start my life. [emoji23]


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsOwen3 said:


> I read Swans and really loved it, it made me want to know more about Babe and company! I love anything in old New York. My dad just gave me St. Marks is Dead to read next.



I had mixed feelings about it. It always feels a bit odd to attribute words (all those private conversations in the book) to real people. And their lives had such an undercurrent of melancholy, and unexpressed feelings. But I still enjoyed reading it. You might like "The Power of Style" by Tapert and Edkins. I pulled out my copy to get a bit more info on some of them. Will look up "St Mark's is Dead"! I also love New York history&#8230;really any history about art, architecture, design, cities, etc&#8230;


----------



## Madam Bijoux

My H obsession started when I saw a picture of a lady carrying a Constance.  I didn't know what the bag was called or which company made it, but I could see how well made it was and knew I had to have one.  The rest is history.


----------



## Kyokei

Why is reading about H so addicting?? I have spent my entire day off doing nothing but reading about leather, colors, scarves, accessories....


----------



## Millicat

Jadeite said:


> If u asked me that question about vintages. My answer is simply - because they have seen the world. Lived experiences. They have a story. It's in every crease, mark and stain. And the ones that age beautifully survived it all.
> 
> New pieces at store don't excite me this way.
> New hermes is all about trend, colour, capturing the burgeoning Asian market. There's no story to that but capitalism (or consumerism).



*A very loud "Hear, hear" my friend !*


----------



## rainneday

Hello, hello...I was skimming  and now I cannot remember who asked for book ideas! Ugh! Sorry! 

I am currently reading Girl in a Band by Kim Gordon (I consider this a fast read. it's to-the-point and fluid) and also St Marks is Dead (I do also recommend it Mrs O!). 

A couple of other great books with a similar vibe are Season of the Witch by David Talbot (Any NorCal locals will love this), and also try Just Kids by Patti Smith <--- One of my all-time favorite non-fiction works. I have M Train in my rare-books case (as it is a signed 1st) & I can't bring myself to crack it yet, once I do I will let you know how that one compares. I had the honor of briefly meeting Patti and her daughter many years ago, at that time I didn't know a whole lot about her aside from her music and persona. Then, some time after that an ex of mine helped with one of her exhibitions, I got to hear all about his experience of working with her and it reconfirmed for me how unique and visionary that she is...I find her writing style is detailed and inviting. Definitely worth checking out. 

Oh! Another good one is: Please Kill Me: The Uncensored Oral History of Punk by Legs McNeil and Gillian McCain, this one is not for everybody, but if you like rock-history type of books (or documentaries) you might enjoy this. HTH!


----------



## rainneday

Cordeliere said:


> Blabbermouth here with more comments.  I continued to think about what "special" means.  Did a google search on "What is luxury?"  The Victoria and Albert museum had an exhibit dedicated to this question last year.  The article about it had some thoughts that I thought were clarifying.  I know this is a long post that is hard to read because there are quotes from the article and quotes from people here.   There are three main ideas.
> 
> *This explanation of luxury goods makers certainly captures Hermes:*
> 
> Makers of luxury are inspired by passion and curiosity for the intricate nature of objects, the potential of materials, and complex techniques...Making luxury is not concerned with practical solutions but with the extraordinary, non-essential and exclusive. Mastery of a craft and exceptional expertise are demonstrated by outstanding precision, attention to detail and remarkable finishes. Such quality is achieved by challenging and broadening established standards of craftsmanship and accepted categories of design. The resulting work combines high levels of innovation with a respect for craft traditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is what it said about people who consume luxury goods:*
> 
> Luxury has the potential to unlock dreams of being somewhere else or someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am going to mention things people have said here that suggests this theme.*
> 
> Mindi:  " it represented a sort of French elegance and old world monied status (yes, that word) to me."
> 
> PBP: "When I carry my Colvert Kelly I am instantly transported to a sunny day in May in Paris, specials memories of people and places and the sounds of jazz in a Parisian cafe."
> 
> ouija board (from Chat):  " My favorite movie with H in it is Heartbreakers with Vanessa Paradis. Makes me want a rouge vif Kelly, because it'll instantly make me look slim, chic, and carefree if I have one, lol."
> 
> For me, when I carry my H, I tap in to my inner Jackie O, Grace Kelly, Carolyn Bessette, Princess Di, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And the final thought from that article is having Hermes items gives us a chance to interact with something extraordinary.*   Maybe extraordinary is a better word to describe Hermes than quality.  Yeah the even stitches are great.  The leather is incredible.  But the whole experience is greater than the sum of the parts.  All the individual excellence adds up  to extraordinary.



Cordeliere, Your posts are consistently fun _and_ insightful to read! :worthy: Always so well said!


----------



## momasaurus

etoile de mer said:


> I had mixed feelings about it. It always feels a bit odd to attribute words (all those private conversations in the book) to real people. And their lives had such an undercurrent of melancholy, and unexpressed feelings. But I still enjoyed reading it. You might like "The Power of Style" by Tapert and Edkins. I pulled out my copy to get a bit more info on some of them. Will look up "St Mark's is Dead"! I also love New York history&#8230;really any history about art, architecture, design, cities, etc&#8230;


Just bought St Marks is dead with one of my audible credits (they are piling up, uh-oh!). Thanks for the tip!


----------



## momasaurus

Millicat said:


> *A very loud "Hear, hear" my friend !*


Well, *Millicat*, you are the vintage queen!


----------



## MSO13

etoile de mer said:


> I had mixed feelings about it. It always feels a bit odd to attribute words (all those private conversations in the book) to real people. And their lives had such an undercurrent of melancholy, and unexpressed feelings. But I still enjoyed reading it. You might like "The Power of Style" by Tapert and Edkins. I pulled out my copy to get a bit more info on some of them. Will look up "St Mark's is Dead"! I also love New York history&#8230;really any history about art, architecture, design, cities, etc&#8230;



I understand the mixed feelings, I've always loved glimpses into society and I think she did a good job fictionalizing the periods in between Truman's writing career. I've also read most of the books on Capote and find him to be an interesting character. 



rainneday said:


> Hello, hello...I was skimming  and now I cannot remember who asked for book ideas! Ugh! Sorry!
> 
> I am currently reading Girl in a Band by Kim Gordon (I consider this a fast read. it's to-the-point and fluid) and also St Marks is Dead (I do also recommend it Mrs O!).
> 
> A couple of other great books with a similar vibe are Season of the Witch by David Talbot (Any NorCal locals will love this), and also try Just Kids by Patti Smith <--- One of my all-time favorite non-fiction works. I have M Train in my rare-books case (as it is a signed 1st) & I can't bring myself to crack it yet, once I do I will let you know how that one compares. I had the honor of briefly meeting Patti and her daughter many years ago, at that time I didn't know a whole lot about her aside from her music and persona. Then, some time after that an ex of mine helped with one of her exhibitions, I got to hear all about his experience of working with her and it reconfirmed for me how unique and visionary that she is...I find her writing style is detailed and inviting. Definitely worth checking out.
> 
> Oh! Another good one is: Please Kill Me: The Uncensored Oral History of Punk by Legs McNeil and Gillian McCain, this one is not for everybody, but if you like rock-history type of books (or documentaries) you might enjoy this. HTH!



I loved Just Kids but I'm struggling to get into M Train. I love her writing style so much and I've read that several times but M Train isn't speaking to me. Perhaps it's because I'm so interested in the 60/70s in NYC. I was born in 76 and we lived in a loft on the Bowery (  ) when I was first born, Patti used to do spoken word on the corner and according to my dad I would wave to her. Then when my parents realized this was not where they wanted to raise their little girl, we high tailed it up to the Upper West Side which was marginally better. 

My DH used to work for Legs as a photographer when he was a teenager. I've read most of the punk/rock bios but not Kim Gordon's. Will have to check that out! 

OK Cafe, I'm working all weekend. Good for the money tree but man, I am TIRED! Will try to pop back in later on dinner break!


----------



## Pirula

Hello dear friends, I'm back!  [emoji4]

My Hermès introduction came in the form of ties for my husband, for years.  For some very odd reason, I was too intimidated to shop there for myself but not so for him.  Anyway, about two years ago I bought him a pocket square (heh, which I now call "Gavroche."). He decided they're not for him so it sat for months until one day I said "well if you won't wear it, can I?!"   And I was lost.  [emoji6]


----------



## Cordeliere

I am loving hearing all these stories about how people got into H.


----------



## Kyokei

Pirula said:


> Hello dear friends, I'm back!  [emoji4]
> 
> My Hermès introduction came in the form of ties for my husband, for years.  For some very odd reason, I was too intimidated to shop there for myself but not so for him.  Anyway, about two years ago I bought him a pocket square (heh, which I now call "Gavroche."). He decided they're not for him so it sat for months until one day I said "well if you won't wear it, can I?!"   And I was lost.  [emoji6]




I was just thinking of you and hoping you were well! Welcome back.


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> I was just thinking of you and hoping you were well! Welcome back.




Thank you!  You're very sweet and I'm delighted to be back.  Loved seeing your Panthera pic again too!  Le sigh.  [emoji179]


----------



## Kyokei

Pirula said:


> Thank you!  You're very sweet and I'm delighted to be back.  Loved seeing your Panthera pic again too!  Le sigh.  [emoji179]




Thank you! I am actually wearing Panthera today as a wrap! I think I might eventually get another CSGM. I am very excited for the AW scarves to hit stores.


----------



## rainneday

MrsOwen3 said:


> I loved Just Kids but I'm struggling to get into M Train. I love her writing style so much and I've read that several times but M Train isn't speaking to me. Perhaps it's because I'm so interested in the 60/70s in NYC. I was born in 76 and we lived in a loft on the Bowery (  ) when I was first born, Patti used to do spoken word on the corner and according to my dad I would wave to her. Then when my parents realized this was not where they wanted to raise their little girl, we high tailed it up to the Upper West Side which was marginally better.
> 
> My DH used to work for Legs as a photographer when he was a teenager. I've read most of the punk/rock bios but not Kim Gordon's. Will have to check that out!
> 
> OK Cafe, I'm working all weekend. Good for the money tree but man, I am TIRED! Will try to pop back in later on dinner break!



Hi! Wow, this story is so very sweet of you and your father (and Patti), and just the time that it was then, poignant but also brings a smile. 

We are the same age , I lived one st. over from the Bowery (without getting too specific) off and on for many years. My DH (who is at the other end of Gen X from us, at a decade + some years older) grew up going to CBGB from as soon as he was old enough to find his way inside, which was at around 14. That is only a few months older than my eldest child and blows my mind, but it was a different time and I am a different type of parent  We shared our first kiss on The Bowery back when it was still seedy enough to be cool, but not so seedy that we were afraid of being there after dark. In retrospect, maybe we should have been...

I can see how you will be able to relate to St Marks is Dead, I think you will enjoy it very much! That whole area has changed (gentrified) considerably. I believe there is a Whole Foods near there now, which if you used to travel east of Bowery toward the alphabet streets, you know how odd of a placement this might have seemed even back in the 90s. I remember at one point there was a guy, who certainly was indigent, running up and down our street with an ice pick yelling something like, "Go home Yuppies!", Ha! Now that would probably be "Go home Hipsters!"...but I am on the other coast at the moment so idk if tech hipsters are even a thing back east. 

Very cool about your DH, it seems he may have run in the same circles as my DH. It's always neat to be less than six degrees of separation from someone while remaining anonymous online  Yes, try Kim's book, it has a lot of LA in it also, which is interesting. I grew up on both coasts, but unlike for Kim, LA is far from being one of my favorite cities. It's always good to see how other people view an area aesthetically, and how it affects them emotionally. 

Idk if you are a Tom Petty fan at all, but we recently spent 4 hours (!!!) watching his docu bio on Netflix, we had to split it into two sessions. I was not a true fan before, I enjoyed some of his songs but knew very little about just how prolific he is, & now either I have some version of Stockholm Syndrome (4 hours!!!) or I genuinely grew to admire him because I want to go out and buy all of this albums  Anyway, if you have an option to watch it, I recommend it. There is some amazing footage of him of Bob Dylan (my absolute favorite musical artist), about half way through that I had never seen before. I also sat through the documentary on The Eagles but I am not going to recommend that one, I got in there and I had to push though, but yeah...ear worms for days! 

I hope that everyone is having a lovely weekend! I'm wondering where El Nino is because it's clear and bright here today! It seems like the weekends that DH is needed at work are always the sunny ones, ah well...maybe we will head to a park. Take care!  ~rainneday

ETA I completely forgot to thank you for your opinion on M Train, I will keep this in mind and not expect a continuation of Just Kids. Thanks!


----------



## MSO13

rainneday said:


> Hi! Wow, this story is so very sweet of you and your father (and Patti), and just the time that it was then, poignant but also brings a smile.
> 
> We are the same age , I lived one st. over from the Bowery (without getting too specific) off and on for many years. My DH (who is at the other end of Gen X from us, at a decade + some years older) grew up going to CBGB from as soon as he was old enough to find his way inside, which was at around 14. That is only a few months older than my eldest child and blows my mind, but it was a different time and I am a different type of parent  We shared our first kiss on The Bowery back when it was still seedy enough to be cool, but not so seedy that we were afraid of being there after dark. In retrospect, maybe we should have been...
> 
> I can see how you will be able to relate to St Marks is Dead, I think you will enjoy it very much! That whole area has changed (gentrified) considerably. I believe there is a Whole Foods near there now, which if you used to travel east of Bowery toward the alphabet streets, you know how odd of a placement this might have seemed even back in the 90s. I remember at one point there was a guy, who certainly was indigent, running up and down our street with an ice pick yelling something like, "Go home Yuppies!", Ha! Now that would probably be "Go home Hipsters!"...but I am on the other coast at the moment so idk if tech hipsters are even a thing back east.
> 
> Very cool about your DH, it seems he may have run in the same circles as my DH. It's always neat to be less than six degrees of separation from someone while remaining anonymous online  Yes, try Kim's book, it has a lot of LA in it also, which is interesting. I grew up on both coasts, but unlike for Kim, LA is far from being one of my favorite cities. It's always good to see how other people view an area aesthetically, and how it affects them emotionally.
> 
> Idk if you are a Tom Petty fan at all, but we recently spent 4 hours (!!!) watching his docu bio on Netflix, we had to split it into two sessions. I was not a true fan before, I enjoyed some of his songs but knew very little about just how prolific he is, & now either I have some version of Stockholm Syndrome (4 hours!!!) or I genuinely grew to admire him because I want to go out and buy all of this albums  Anyway, if you have an option to watch it, I recommend it. There is some amazing footage of him of Bob Dylan (my absolute favorite musical artist), about half way through that I had never seen before. I also sat through the documentary on The Eagles but I am not going to recommend that one, I got in there and I had to push though, but yeah...ear worms for days!
> 
> I hope that everyone is having a lovely weekend! I'm wondering where El Nino is because it's clear and bright here today! It seems like the weekends that DH is needed at work are always the sunny ones, ah well...maybe we will head to a park. Take care!  ~rainneday
> 
> ETA I completely forgot to thank you for your opinion on M Train, I will keep this in mind and not expect a continuation of Just Kids. Thanks!



Yes, I find in the music world especially there's always some link! Thank you for the suggestions, I will add Kim's book to my list! 

Hope you guys made it to the park!


----------



## MSO13

Does this happen to anyone else? 

I was just feeling great about my collection, in a happy place with my Fall savings plan and the growth spurt in my money tree with all this work. I may have two bags headed my way before the year ends and boom, all I want is to buy a bag immediately. Except this is H so if I truly want a quick bag, I have to look online and so I do and of course there's a great buy that's calling my name. 

This color/style/size is on the long term wish list. I wasn't as familiar with the leather but the more I read about it, the more I'm intrigued. 

I want to stay strong, I want to wait for the call from my SA that one of my bags has arrived but I also have been working my @ss off and want to buy something right now! I've emailed my SA to see if anything on my wishlist has come in or is arriving soon since I would rather buy something smaller from her to scratch the itch. I think I sound like an addict. Why can't I be addicted to my workout equipment or salads or something? 

Thank you for letting me vent. I have work to do and my studio cats are being adorable. I removed the bag from my watch list but I keep checking it.


----------



## Kyokei

Ladies... I am really freaking out over my SO being denied by Paris because of something I read on the SO thread. I need to relax. I hope at least they will give me the chance to change something if they don't like it...


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Does this happen to anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> I was just feeling great about my collection, in a happy place with my Fall savings plan and the growth spurt in my money tree with all this work. I may have two bags headed my way before the year ends and boom, all I want is to buy a bag immediately. Except this is H so if I truly want a quick bag, I have to look online and so I do and of course there's a great buy that's calling my name.
> 
> 
> 
> This color/style/size is on the long term wish list. I wasn't as familiar with the leather but the more I read about it, the more I'm intrigued.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to stay strong, I want to wait for the call from my SA that one of my bags has arrived but I also have been working my @ss off and want to buy something right now! I've emailed my SA to see if anything on my wishlist has come in or is arriving soon since I would rather buy something smaller from her to scratch the itch. I think I sound like an addict. Why can't I be addicted to my workout equipment or salads or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me vent. I have work to do and my studio cats are being adorable. I removed the bag from my watch list but I keep checking it.




Oh yes. Definitely. It comes and goes in waves. Right now fortunately I'm feeling pretty content with Hermes. Although that could change at any moment. I don't know what to say except that I understand completely and I know you will make the right decision for you. You always do. Good luck with all of your work. Thinking of you and sending good wishes.


----------



## Julide

Kyokei said:


> Ladies... I am really freaking out over my SO being denied by Paris because of something I read on the SO thread. I need to relax. I hope at least they will give me the chance to change something if they don't like it...



First, there has been so much to comment on, but wanted to say I had a SO rejected from Paris spent a month redoing my SO, then two years later the SO that was rejected showed up! You never know with H, just because they may say no doesn't really mean much. I hope that will put you at ease.


----------



## Kyokei

Julide said:


> First, there has been so much to comment on, but wanted to say I had a SO rejected from Paris spent a month redoing my SO, then two years later the SO that was rejected showed up! You never know with H, just because they may say no doesn't really mean much. I hope that will put you at ease.




So they do give you a chance to redo then?

Thank you so much for your comment. I know it is silly to worry but...


----------



## Julide

MrsOwen3 said:


> Does this happen to anyone else?
> 
> I was just feeling great about my collection, in a happy place with my Fall savings plan and the growth spurt in my money tree with all this work. I may have two bags headed my way before the year ends and boom, all I want is to buy a bag immediately. Except this is H so if I truly want a quick bag, I have to look online and so I do and of course there's a great buy that's calling my name.
> 
> This color/style/size is on the long term wish list. I wasn't as familiar with the leather but the more I read about it, the more I'm intrigued.
> 
> I want to stay strong, I want to wait for the call from my SA that one of my bags has arrived but I also have been working my @ss off and want to buy something right now! I've emailed my SA to see if anything on my wishlist has come in or is arriving soon since I would rather buy something smaller from her to scratch the itch. I think I sound like an addict. Why can't I be addicted to my workout equipment or salads or something?
> 
> Thank you for letting me vent. I have work to do and my studio cats are being adorable. I removed the bag from my watch list but I keep checking it.



Hahhaha! I wish I like salads like I like H! Too funny! I have that itch too often and I live a million miles away from h that I can't really scratch and itch unless I buy online. Luckily that has gone terribly wrong too many times. But there are days I wonder if I can hop on a plane and do a day of shopping! Lol. But I love to put things on my watch list on eBay. 

Just to add it sounds like you have an amazing SA


----------



## Julide

Kyokei said:


> So they do give you a chance to redo then?
> 
> Thank you so much for your comment. I know it is silly to worry but...



Honestly I don't know anymore. I was given the chance to redo, but that was years ago and I don't know if the rules have changed. I haven't placed a SO in forever. But maybe someone else can tell you about a recent experience.


----------



## Julide

Jadeite said:


> If u asked me that question about vintages. My answer is simply - because they have seen the world. Lived experiences. They have a story. It's in every crease, mark and stain. And the ones that age beautifully survived it all.
> 
> New pieces at store don't excite me this way.
> New hermes is all about trend, colour, capturing the burgeoning Asian market. There's no story to that but capitalism (or consumerism).





I totally agree, I love the look of a bag with history! Plus the newer bag styles seem less and less formal. I don't mind them but I am more drawn to the styles like the plume, Kelly, piano, drag, trim and Constance. Which are more older bags, the newer styles as more "relaxed" I don't know if that is the term I am looking for but the newer styles are so different from the older ones. 

Adding a pic just for you of my favorite guy


----------



## Julide

I haven't posted this much in months! Sorry if I overloaded you all!:shame:


----------



## etoile de mer

momasaurus said:


> Just bought St Marks is dead with one of my audible credits (they are piling up, uh-oh!). Thanks for the tip!



That tip was from *MrsO*, but thank you for the thank you!


----------



## etoile de mer

Julide said:


> I haven't posted this much in months! Sorry if I overloaded you all!:shame:



Miss you herenever too much!


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsOwen3 said:


> I understand the mixed feelings, I've always loved glimpses into society and I think she did a good job fictionalizing the periods in between Truman's writing career. I've also read most of the books on Capote and find him to be an interesting character.



I knew a bit about each (The Power of Style has pics and bios on a few of them), but it was interesting to see the personalities fleshed out. Of those in their group, I liked CZ Guest best!


----------



## Julide

etoile de mer said:


> Miss you herenever too much!



Thank you! It's nice to be missed!


----------



## Millicat

momasaurus said:


> Well, *Millicat*, you are the vintage queen!


----------



## Cordeliere

Julide said:


> Adding a pic just for you of my favorite guy




Nice pic.  Your guy looks like he should be a star in a spy movie.


----------



## Julide

Cordeliere said:


> Nice pic.  Your guy looks like he should be a star in a spy movie.



:giggles:


----------



## dharma

Wow!  the cafe has been very active and I've loved reading and catching up.  It's so nice to see old members pop out of the woodwork to say hi! As far as the beginnings of the forum and what makes it different now, I think that it's just access and exposure.  I've been here since the beginning but as you can tell from my meager post count, mostly lurking and joining when I feel brave. In the beginning, the concept of sharing online was very intimidating for me and I guess I thought these crazy "interwebs" weren't going to last anyway  Back then, there was virtually no information about Hermes and the company truly was a mystery for all but the most long term rare client. The sharing of information was new and exciting. Hermesgroupie was amazing in her dedication to teaching all of us about leather and history, it was a lot of fun. I was so afraid to post back then that I would PM folks when I had a question or reply, lol. It was a beautiful time. Now I think there are so many quick reveals and all the info is already there so there is less sharing apart from the seasonal threads for scarves and colors. It's still my favorite place to read and destress.



MrsOwen3 said:


> Does this happen to anyone else?
> 
> I was just feeling great about my collection, in a happy place with my Fall savings plan and the growth spurt in my money tree with all this work. I may have two bags headed my way before the year ends and boom, all I want is to buy a bag immediately. Except this is H so if I truly want a quick bag, I have to look online and so I do and of course there's a great buy that's calling my name.
> 
> This color/style/size is on the long term wish list. I wasn't as familiar with the leather but the more I read about it, the more I'm intrigued.
> 
> I want to stay strong, I want to wait for the call from my SA that one of my bags has arrived but I also have been working my @ss off and want to buy something right now! I've emailed my SA to see if anything on my wishlist has come in or is arriving soon since I would rather buy something smaller from her to scratch the itch. I think I sound like an addict. Why can't I be addicted to my workout equipment or salads or something?
> 
> Thank you for letting me vent. I have work to do and my studio cats are being adorable. I removed the bag from my watch list but I keep checking it.



All the time!! As a matter of fact, right now, haha! I have so many bags on my watch list, but they fade from interest. The ones I keep going back for and researching are probably the ones I'll end up with eventually.  Since most of what I'd like to complete my collection are only available second hand, it's a big leap from boutique only purchases, so I hesitate. But I've found that there's no need to pounce, they always resurface so if the time isn't right, it's no big deal.



Kyokei said:


> Ladies... I am really freaking out over my SO being denied by Paris because of something I read on the SO thread. I need to relax. I hope at least they will give me the chance to change something if they don't like it...



Congrats on your SO, Kyokei!  I'm sure what ever you've selected will be amazing. I love your taste!! Don't freak out, I read that comment as well. As long as you chose from the list and it went into the computer, all should be fine. In some cases, they run out of a color and you may be notified down the line, but you will be given an opportunity to adjust. Too many rumors fly during SO season about availability and it makes it scary. Remember there are different rules for each country and sometimes each store, but as long as you followed the list for your store, all will (usually) be well. Relax and enjoy the wait!!



Cordeliere said:


> I am loving hearing all these stories about how people got into H.


I do as well!  And I love your "blabbing". Please don't hold back!



momasaurus said:


> Just bought St Marks is dead with one of my audible credits (they are piling up, uh-oh!). Thanks for the tip!


I will check this one out as well! I lived in the East village in the early eighties and loved shopping at Trash and Vaudville. My DD, years later, preferred to shop there for all of her back to school clothes I couldn't believe that the manager, Jimmy, was still there! Sadly, they have now moved and St. Marks is definitely "dead". My Sis lived there at the same time, in the same building as one of the Ramones.  I think it was DeeDee. They toured so much that she watched over and then eventually owned his cat, Oreo.  If you can imagine the Ramones embodied in an animal, Oreo was the bomb He lived happily for many years after and was always the coolest most magnetic cat.


----------



## Mindi B

I am insufficiently cool for this thread!  You guys all have such amazing rock 'n' roll connections.  My closest qualifying experience was being an early adopter of Doc Martens in the Midwest.


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> I am insufficiently cool for this thread!  You guys all have such amazing rock 'n' roll connections.  My closest qualifying experience was being an early adopter of Doc Martens in the Midwest.



Au contraire, Mindi! You are the coolest xo


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> All the time!! As a matter of fact, right now, haha! *I have so many bags on my watch list, but they fade from interest. The ones I keep going back for and researching are probably the ones I'll end up with eventually. * Since most of what I'd like to complete my collection are only available second hand, it's a big leap from boutique only purchases, so I hesitate. But I've found that there's no need to pounce, they always resurface so if the time isn't right, it's no big deal.



I think of it as "romancing the bag".   I develop online crushes on certain bags and scarves.   For me, the slow courtship is a good thing, because as you note, often the interest fades.  Or like with men, you figure out the disqualifying aspect.   I find it very reassuring when the love continues for a long time.  And as you point out, they resurface, so mostly it is not traumatic when they get away.   Unless I am in an "I want to buy something NOW" mood, and everything I was watching is sold.


----------



## dharma

Sorry to clog up the thread, ladies! When I have time to post, I really post I have just booked a spur of the moment trip to Paris, it was a wonderful opportunity to join a friend on a work trip and consult with her. I'm so excited to go but aside from the wonderful opportunities I will have while there, my mind is ultimately wandering toward all things H! I've always told myself that my collection is pretty set except for the vintages I'd like to slowly acquire but the thought of adding another Kelly at Paris prices is hard to resist. I feel like I need to join a 12 step program or something!
PBP, I remember that you went to the H museum, would you recommend going?


----------



## dharma

Cordeliere said:


> I think of it as "romancing the bag".   I develop online crushes on certain bags and scarves.   For me, the slow courtship is a good thing, because as you note, often the interest fades.  Or like with men, you figure out the disqualifying aspect.   I find it very reassuring when the love continues for a long time.  And as you point out, they resurface, so mostly it is not traumatic when they get away.   Unless I am in an "I want to buy something NOW" mood, and everything I was watching is sold.



What a poetic way of expressing it!  I agree, I am one of the few that never mind the wait.


----------



## Cordeliere

Well since the last post, I bought a bag.  Not Hermes.  Valentino--a rockstud.   And its Purple.   

I had been romancing this particular bag back in December and someone bought it.   It was at Fashionphile.   I had been looking for another one, and the few that I came up with in that style were really ugly colors.  

And speaking of coming around again.   Last night--there it was back at Fashionphile at a price that was 30% less than the first time around.  I guess its new owner used the buy it back policy.   If that is not resurfacing, I don't know what it.  

I had been waiting this morning to make it mine until I could give DH a heads up.   So after this discussion, I informed him and went to do the deed.  

It was in 2 other people's shopping carts.  Yikes.   Good thing I have the credit card number memorized.   I had the fastest fingers and now it is mine.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> I think of it as "romancing the bag".   I develop online crushes on certain bags and scarves.   For me, the slow courtship is a good thing, because as you note, often the interest fades.  Or like with men, you figure out the disqualifying aspect.   I find it very reassuring when the love continues for a long time.  And as you point out, they resurface, so mostly it is not traumatic when they get away.   Unless I am in an "I want to buy something NOW" mood, and everything I was watching is sold.


Oh we are really on the same page! I get crushes (a much better word than "obsessions") on bags and scarves, and research them, collect pix, put them on watch lists and, yes, see them fade away sometimes. Things really do resurface if it's meant to be. 

What are your current crushes, *Cordeliere* and *dharma*?


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Well since the last post, I bought a bag.  Not Hermes.  Valentino--a rockstud.   And its Purple.
> 
> I had been romancing this particular bag back in December and someone bought it.   It was at Fashionphile.   I had been looking for another one, and the few that I came up with in that style were really ugly colors.
> 
> And speaking of coming around again.   Last night--there it was back at Fashionphile at a price that was 30% less than the first time around.  I guess its new owner used the buy it back policy.   If that is not resurfacing, I don't know what it.
> 
> I had been waiting this morning to make it mine until I could give DH a heads up.   So after this discussion, I informed him and went to do the deed.
> 
> It was in 2 other people's shopping carts.  Yikes.   Good thing I have the credit card number memorized.   I had the fastest fingers and now it is mine.


HOORAY! What a great story. Congrats!!


----------



## momasaurus

dharma said:


> Sorry to clog up the thread, ladies! When I have time to post, I really post I have just booked a spur of the moment trip to Paris, it was a wonderful opportunity to join a friend on a work trip and consult with her. I'm so excited to go but aside from the wonderful opportunities I will have while there, my mind is ultimately wandering toward all things H! I've always told myself that my collection is pretty set except for the vintages I'd like to slowly acquire but the thought of adding another Kelly at Paris prices is hard to resist. I feel like I need to join a 12 step program or something!
> PBP, I remember that you went to the H museum, would you recommend going?


Well now, I've been looking at airfare to Paris also.....Not finding dates in my price range. PM me if you have any tips, or if you want to share your arrival/departure date info.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> What are your current crushes, *Cordeliere* and *dharma*?



The most problematic crush is on  a caramel colored birkin.  I don't consider myself to be a birkin girl.   When I first came to this forum, I thought birkins were ugly.  But after years of hearing everyone rave about them, I am getting brainwashed.  I want one, but don't know why.   Especially when I started thinking about trying to get one in Paris in June.  But then I realized I still don't like 99% of them for me.  Great for other people, just not me.  

So while in this "should I or shouldn't I "phase, I looked at the birkins the resellers have.  This one just called to me.  It is kind of like the dog in the pound who just sits there while all the other dogs mob you.  You see that one and go uh oh.   Love at first sight.  

The problem is IMHO the leather color doesn't go with anything in my closet, although the ladies on the chat thread are convincing me gold goes with anything.  And I think it is an impractical bag for me.  I carry almost nothing in my purse, so why would I need a tote?  

I wish I could just rent the bag and see if I would like carrying it.  I went to Bag, Borrow, or Steal so see if they rent birkins, but no.    I think my psychic connection to the bag is half curiosity and half appreciation for it as a piece of art.  In terms of it be functional for me, I am guessing not.   

On another thread from the archives, someone said if you have to be convinced to buy a bag, then it is probably not the right bag.    My head tells me it is not right for me, but I can't forget it.  So the bag and I just continue to flirt with each other, until she forges are relationship with someone else, or something moves me off of dead center.   

What are your current crushes?


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> The most problematic crush is on  a caramel colored birkin.  I don't consider myself to be a birkin girl.   When I first came to this forum, I thought birkins were ugly.  But after years of hearing everyone rave about them, I am getting brainwashed.  I want one, but don't know why.   Especially when I started thinking about trying to get one in Paris in June.  But then I realized I still don't like 99% of them for me.  Great for other people, just not me.
> 
> So while in this "should I or shouldn't I "phase, I looked at the birkins the resellers have.  This one just called to me.  It is kind of like the dog in the pound who just sits there while all the other dogs mob you.  You see that one and go uh oh.   Love at first sight.
> 
> The problem is IMHO the leather color doesn't go with anything in my closet, although the ladies on the chat thread are convincing me gold goes with anything.  And I think it is an impractical bag for me.  I carry almost nothing in my purse, so why would I need a tote?
> 
> I wish I could just rent the bag and see if I would like carrying it.  I went to Bag, Borrow, or Steal so see if they rent birkins, but no.    I think my psychic connection to the bag is half curiosity and half appreciation for it as a piece of art.  In terms of it be functional for me, I am guessing not.
> 
> On another thread from the archives, someone said if you have to be convinced to buy a bag, then it is probably not the right bag.    My head tells me it is not right for me, but I can't forget it.  So the bag and I just continue to flirt with each other, until she forges are relationship with someone else, or something moves me off of dead center.
> 
> What are your current crushes?


Oh I wish I had a B I could loan you. I'm not really drawn to them either, for practicality's sake. If I am toting that much stuff, I need to be able to pop the bag up on my shoulder. Luckily they are out of my price range, although once in a while a barenia B will call to me....just a flirtation, you understand. 

If you got the gold one and used it awhile and it really didn't work out, would you be comfortable consigning it or reselling it yourself? Like a long-term loan? LOL. Gold actually does go with everything.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> Oh I wish I had a B I could loan you. I'm not really drawn to them either, for practicality's sake. If I am toting that much stuff, I need to be able to pop the bag up on my shoulder. Luckily they are out of my price range, although once in a while a barenia B will call to me....just a flirtation, you understand.
> 
> If you got the gold one and used it awhile and it really didn't work out, would you be comfortable consigning it or reselling it yourself? Like a long-term loan? LOL. Gold actually does go with everything.



Ah yes.   Those barenia B's are such shameless flirts.  

I don't know if I could let it go if it was a mistake.  However I think you are entirely too creative in your suggestion.  Dangerously creative.  

I think I have a big collector streak inside me, and just having Hermes in my closet makes me happy whether I am using it or not.   So I would not trust myself to let it go.


----------



## Pirula

Cordeliere said:


> The most problematic crush is on  a caramel colored birkin.  I don't consider myself to be a birkin girl.   When I first came to this forum, I thought birkins were ugly.  But after years of hearing everyone rave about them, I am getting brainwashed.  I want one, but don't know why.   Especially when I started thinking about trying to get one in Paris in June.  But then I realized I still don't like 99% of them for me.  Great for other people, just not me.
> 
> 
> 
> So while in this "should I or shouldn't I "phase, I looked at the birkins the resellers have.  This one just called to me.  It is kind of like the dog in the pound who just sits there while all the other dogs mob you.  You see that one and go uh oh.   Love at first sight.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is IMHO the leather color doesn't go with anything in my closet, although the ladies on the chat thread are convincing me gold goes with anything.  And I think it is an impractical bag for me.  I carry almost nothing in my purse, so why would I need a tote?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could just rent the bag and see if I would like carrying it.  I went to Bag, Borrow, or Steal so see if they rent birkins, but no.    I think my psychic connection to the bag is half curiosity and half appreciation for it as a piece of art.  In terms of it be functional for me, I am guessing not.
> 
> 
> 
> On another thread from the archives, someone said if you have to be convinced to buy a bag, then it is probably not the right bag.    My head tells me it is not right for me, but I can't forget it.  So the bag and I just continue to flirt with each other, until she forges are relationship with someone else, or something moves me off of dead center.
> 
> 
> 
> What are your current crushes?




My dreams, which I hope eventually come true, are a black box Kelly Sellier, a Rouge H Dalvy, and a Picotin (or two or 3!).  I'd love one in a medium to light blue, and in a medium rose like Tosca or Rubis.   I'm also loving the Trim, I'd like that in almost any color, but a chocolate brown would be divine.  [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Cordeliere

Pirula said:


> My dreams, which I hope eventually come true, are a black box Kelly Sellier, a Rouge H Dalvy, and a Picotin (or two or 3!).  I'd love one in a medium to light blue, and in a medium rose like Tosca or Rubis.   I'm also loving the Trim, I'd like that in almost any color, but a chocolate brown would be divine.  [emoji173]&#65039;




Those choices sound divine.

Have you ever seen a dalvy in person?   I have not.  I kind of wonder if the single handle/closure is awkward.    Madame B--you have a dally don't you?   What is it like to carry?


----------



## scarf1

Just popping by for a quick hello. Back home again with blisters on both feet from all that NYC walking!

Would love to learn more about the dalvy, too!


----------



## Kyokei

dharma said:


> Wow!  the cafe has been very active and I've loved reading and catching up.  It's so nice to see old members pop out of the woodwork to say hi! As far as the beginnings of the forum and what makes it different now, I think that it's just access and exposure.  I've been here since the beginning but as you can tell from my meager post count, mostly lurking and joining when I feel brave. In the beginning, the concept of sharing online was very intimidating for me and I guess I thought these crazy "interwebs" weren't going to last anyway  Back then, there was virtually no information about Hermes and the company truly was a mystery for all but the most long term rare client. The sharing of information was new and exciting. Hermesgroupie was amazing in her dedication to teaching all of us about leather and history, it was a lot of fun. I was so afraid to post back then that I would PM folks when I had a question or reply, lol. It was a beautiful time. Now I think there are so many quick reveals and all the info is already there so there is less sharing apart from the seasonal threads for scarves and colors. It's still my favorite place to read and destress.
> 
> 
> 
> All the time!! As a matter of fact, right now, haha! I have so many bags on my watch list, but they fade from interest. The ones I keep going back for and researching are probably the ones I'll end up with eventually.  Since most of what I'd like to complete my collection are only available second hand, it's a big leap from boutique only purchases, so I hesitate. But I've found that there's no need to pounce, they always resurface so if the time isn't right, it's no big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your SO, Kyokei!  I'm sure what ever you've selected will be amazing. I love your taste!! Don't freak out, I read that comment as well. As long as you chose from the list and it went into the computer, all should be fine. In some cases, they run out of a color and you may be notified down the line, but you will be given an opportunity to adjust. Too many rumors fly during SO season about availability and it makes it scary. Remember there are different rules for each country and sometimes each store, but as long as you followed the list for your store, all will (usually) be well. Relax and enjoy the wait!!
> 
> 
> I do as well!  And I love your "blabbing". Please don't hold back!
> 
> 
> I will check this one out as well! I lived in the East village in the early eighties and loved shopping at Trash and Vaudville. My DD, years later, preferred to shop there for all of her back to school clothes I couldn't believe that the manager, Jimmy, was still there! Sadly, they have now moved and St. Marks is definitely "dead". My Sis lived there at the same time, in the same building as one of the Ramones.  I think it was DeeDee. They toured so much that she watched over and then eventually owned his cat, Oreo.  If you can imagine the Ramones embodied in an animal, Oreo was the bomb He lived happily for many years after and was always the coolest most magnetic cat.



Thank you for the kind words, dharma. I really need to learn how to relax and take things as they come. I think Ive been letting the rumours get to me too much. 



Cordeliere said:


> Well since the last post, I bought a bag.  Not Hermes.  Valentino--a rockstud.   And its Purple.
> 
> I had been romancing this particular bag back in December and someone bought it.   It was at Fashionphile.   I had been looking for another one, and the few that I came up with in that style were really ugly colors.
> 
> And speaking of coming around again.   Last night--there it was back at Fashionphile at a price that was 30% less than the first time around.  I guess its new owner used the buy it back policy.   If that is not resurfacing, I don't know what it.
> 
> I had been waiting this morning to make it mine until I could give DH a heads up.   So after this discussion, I informed him and went to do the deed.
> 
> It was in 2 other people's shopping carts.  Yikes.   Good thing I have the credit card number memorized.   I had the fastest fingers and now it is mine.



Congratulations on your new bag! Please show us your new treasure.


----------



## Cordeliere

Kyokei said:


> Congratulations on your new bag! Please show us your new treasure.



Thank you for asking.  Would be happy to show and tell.  For my current lifestyle, I am gearing most of my acquisitions to date night bags.  DH was relieved that he is the date.  Most of my current wishes are smallish bags that are essentially a clutch with a handle.  Purple is absolutely the most useful color for me.  And while I love Hermes vintage bags, not much purple to be found in that genre.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Thank you for asking.  Would be happy to show and tell.  For my current lifestyle, I am gearing most of my acquisitions to date night bags.  DH was relieved that he is the date.  Most of my current wishes are smallish bags that are essentially a clutch with a handle.  Purple is absolutely the most useful color for me.  And while I love Hermes vintage bags, not much purple to be found in that genre.



So pretty!  It does look like Hermes vintage and reminds me of my Sandrine bag.  The color is really nice!


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> So pretty!  It does look like Hermes vintage and reminds me of my Sandrine bag.  The color is really nice!



That is interesting.  I have a Sandrine too.   I guess mine is noisette.  What color is yours?   Is yours the long strap or the shorter handle?


----------



## Kyokei

Cordeliere said:


> Thank you for asking.  Would be happy to show and tell.  For my current lifestyle, I am gearing most of my acquisitions to date night bags.  DH was relieved that he is the date.  Most of my current wishes are smallish bags that are essentially a clutch with a handle.  Purple is absolutely the most useful color for me.  And while I love Hermes vintage bags, not much purple to be found in that genre.




That is a beautiful bag! I can see it working perfectly. And I agree with you about purple completely.

It's funny you should mention date night bags. I have to remind myself a lot to stick to bags (and shoes and  clothes) that fit in with my current lifestyle. When I was younger and lived across the world, I used to go out and stay out at night and participate in nightlife activities a lot. Nowadays I never do and am more of a quiet lunch and lounge type. I hate loud crowds etc... One of my first good bags was a "going out" bag and never gets used despite me loving it.

I try to stick to bags that fit my life as is, not as it used to be or as I want it to be. But when I see things like box leather it can be hard!


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> That is interesting.  I have a Sandrine too.   I guess mine is noisette.  What color is yours?   Is yours the long strap or the shorter handle?



Long strap that can be converted in vert olive box.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Long strap that can be converted in vert olive box.



I have never seen vert olive box.  Sounds very interesting.


----------



## Kyokei

Cordeliere said:


> The most problematic crush is on  a caramel colored birkin.  I don't consider myself to be a birkin girl.   When I first came to this forum, I thought birkins were ugly.  But after years of hearing everyone rave about them, I am getting brainwashed.  I want one, but don't know why.   Especially when I started thinking about trying to get one in Paris in June.  But then I realized I still don't like 99% of them for me.  Great for other people, just not me.
> 
> So while in this "should I or shouldn't I "phase, I looked at the birkins the resellers have.  This one just called to me.  It is kind of like the dog in the pound who just sits there while all the other dogs mob you.  You see that one and go uh oh.   Love at first sight.
> 
> The problem is IMHO the leather color doesn't go with anything in my closet, although the ladies on the chat thread are convincing me gold goes with anything.  And I think it is an impractical bag for me.  I carry almost nothing in my purse, so why would I need a tote?
> 
> I wish I could just rent the bag and see if I would like carrying it.  I went to Bag, Borrow, or Steal so see if they rent birkins, but no.    I think my psychic connection to the bag is half curiosity and half appreciation for it as a piece of art.  In terms of it be functional for me, I am guessing not.
> 
> On another thread from the archives, someone said if you have to be convinced to buy a bag, then it is probably not the right bag.    My head tells me it is not right for me, but I can't forget it.  So the bag and I just continue to flirt with each other, until she forges are relationship with someone else, or something moves me off of dead center.
> 
> What are your current crushes?



That is a wonderful way of putting it. I think a Birkin is a good casual tote option, but I have to agree with the fact that if you have to be convinced about a bag, it probably isn't for you.

Have you considered a B30 rather than 35? It is more "handbag" like rather than a large tote like the 35 in my opinion. I think both sizes have their uses and pros/cons.

I agree with the ladies in chat that gold/caramel is a great neutral that goes with most anything.


----------



## Cordeliere

Kyokei said:


> That is a beautiful bag! I can see it working perfectly. And I agree with you about purple completely.
> 
> It's funny you should mention date night bags. I have to remind myself a lot to stick to bags (and shoes and  clothes) that fit in with my current lifestyle. When I was younger and lived across the world, I used to go out and stay out at night and participate in nightlife activities a lot. Nowadays I never do and am more of a quiet lunch and lounge type. I hate loud crowds etc... One of my first good bags was a "going out" bag and never gets used despite me loving it.
> 
> I try to stick to bags that fit my life as is, not as it used to be or as I want it to be. But when I see things like box leather it can be hard!



I am guessing your nightlife was much more exciting than ours is.  Here it is lots of plays, concerts, dance, opera, traveling broadway stuff, and art festivals.   Everyone at all the events has gray hair, expensive frumpy clothes, and orthopedic sandals. I keep looking for the beautiful people of south Florida and haven't found them yet.   And old people are cranky.  They always complain about the plays or whatever.  Just not up to their standards.   The town rolls up at 10pm.   The only people out after 10 are the waiters and waitresses who go to a few select bars after their shifts.  But hey, I feel lucky to live where there is a vibrant cultural life and lots of pretty good restaurants and a beach.  

Are you saying that box leather does not fit your current lifestyle?  Not to be an enabler, but IMHO there is room for a little bit of box leather in every closet.  So if your lifestyle was not a limiting factor, what box items would find a home with you?


----------



## Kyokei

Cordeliere said:


> I am guessing your nightlife was much more exciting than ours is.  Here it is lots of plays, concerts, dance, opera, traveling broadway stuff, and art festivals.   Everyone at all the events has gray hair, expensive frumpy clothes, and orthopedic sandals. I keep looking for the beautiful people of south Florida and haven't found them yet.   And old people are cranky.  They always complain about the plays or whatever.  Just not up to their standards.   The town rolls up at 10pm.   The only people out after 10 are the waiters and waitresses who go to a few select bars after their shifts.  But hey, I feel lucky to live where there is a vibrant cultural life and lots of pretty good restaurants and a beach.
> 
> Are you saying that box leather does not fit your current lifestyle?  Not to be an enabler, but IMHO there is room for a little bit of box leather in every closet.  So if your lifestyle was not a limiting factor, what box items would find a home with you?



My going out used to consist of everything from restaurants and wine bars to theater, museums, travelling, concerts, etc! The art festivals you mention sound wonderful. Nowadays I usually go out for a meal and wine and am home by when things pick up too much. I prefer going to places "off hours" and try to get a lot of work done at night when I am awake.

I adore the look of box but it seems a little too difficult to maintain for my life. I freak out if the slightest thing happens to something I own. While I prefer smooth leather in pretty much every other brand, for H I am drawn to the grainy textured leathers. Maybe if I  didn't carry my bags everywhere with me, I'd go for the box.

If lifestyle wasn't a limiting factor.... definitely a Kelly. 
Not a BBK (I have more than enough black bags already and have even told my SA I'm not interested in black), but a dark colored sellier, perhaps 28 because it's a more formal looking leather. But that's not to say I'd turn down a 32, as this size has proven to be perfect for me.

The Kelly bag has really captured my heart. I do want to venture into other styles and eventually have a variety but K is perfect for me. I am very drawn to this bag.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> I have never seen vert olive box.  Sounds very interesting.




I will take a picture tomorrow


----------



## Pirula

Cordeliere said:


> Those choices sound divine.
> 
> Have you ever seen a dalvy in person?   I have not.  I kind of wonder if the single handle/closure is awkward.    Madame B--you have a dally don't you?   What is it like to carry?



No *Cordeliere*, I've not seen a Dalvy in person.  I have had some cool vintage bags with similar handle/closure configurations and they worked just fine for me.



Cordeliere said:


> Thank you for asking.  Would be happy to show and tell.  For my current lifestyle, I am gearing most of my acquisitions to date night bags.  DH was relieved that he is the date.  Most of my current wishes are smallish bags that are essentially a clutch with a handle.  Purple is absolutely the most useful color for me.  And while I love Hermes vintage bags, not much purple to be found in that genre.



This is a beautiful handbag!   I completely agree about purple.  I have a purple bag as well and I find it remarkably versatile.


----------



## momasaurus

Pirula said:


> My dreams, which I hope eventually come true, are a black box Kelly Sellier, a Rouge H Dalvy, and a Picotin (or two or 3!).  I'd love one in a medium to light blue, and in a medium rose like Tosca or Rubis.   I'm also loving the Trim, I'd like that in almost any color, but a chocolate brown would be divine.  [emoji173]&#65039;


Oh, Pirula, these are very manageable finds! I have yet to play with the Pico, so I don't really know how it works. I imagine SIZE MATTERS, eh?


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Those choices sound divine.
> 
> Have you ever seen a dalvy in person?   I have not.  I kind of wonder if the single handle/closure is awkward.    Madame B--you have a dally don't you?   What is it like to carry?


I love the Dalvy, but it is a tiny bit of a pain to do and undo the little tongue closure. I have also walked around with it open.

I was also looking at Dogon wallets, until I realized the same closure would pose even more annoyances in a wallet. Anyone?


----------



## Pirula

momasaurus said:


> Oh, Pirula, these are very manageable finds! I have yet to play with the Pico, so I don't really know how it works. I imagine SIZE MATTERS, eh?



Good morning *momasaurus*!  Oh yes, size matters.  While I'm on the tall side, I don't particularly like large handbags.  So I'll be eventually searching for what are no doubt the hardest sizes to find.  Ha ha!  The 35 (hmm, perhaps 32.  But no smaller) Kelly, the MM Picotin.   Oh well, the hunt is half the fun n'est-ce pas?


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Thank you for asking.  Would be happy to show and tell.  For my current lifestyle, I am gearing most of my acquisitions to date night bags.  DH was relieved that he is the date.  Most of my current wishes are smallish bags that are essentially a clutch with a handle.  Purple is absolutely the most useful color for me.  And while I love Hermes vintage bags, not much purple to be found in that genre.




This is beautiful. You will find a great selection of bags in this size and shape at the stores that I mentioned. Ibis rouge has many. Hermes and other brands. Many exotics.


----------



## Cordeliere

Kyokei said:


> If lifestyle wasn't a limiting factor.... definitely a Kelly.
> Not a BBK (I have more than enough black bags already and have even told my SA I'm not interested in black), *but a dark colored sellier,* perhaps 28 because it's a more formal looking leather. But that's not to say I'd turn down a 32, as this size has proven to be perfect for me.



What dark colors do you have in mind?



gracekelly said:


> I will take a picture tomorrow



Great.  I was really hoping you would do that.  Thanks.  Otherwise I would have been forced to search the reference threads to satisfy my curiosity.



momasaurus said:


> I love the Dalvy, but it is a tiny bit of a pain to do and undo the little tongue closure. I have also walked around with it open.
> 
> Does the fact that it has a handle on only one side of the opening make it hang awkwardly at any point?



Does the fact that it has a handle on only one side of the opening make it hang awkwardly at any point?



Pirula said:


> Good morning *momasaurus*!  Oh yes, size matters.  While I'm on the tall side, I don't particularly like large handbags.  So I'll be eventually searching for what are no doubt the hardest sizes to find.  Ha ha!  The 35 (hmm, perhaps 32.  But no smaller) Kelly, the MM Picotin.   Oh well, the hunt is half the fun n'est-ce pas?



Pondering your wish list, I saw the prominence of the picotin.  (Don't you hate how auto-correct keeps changing that name).  Anyway, I was wondering how you envision using it.  I used to have a fantasy of having an etoupe picotin.  I was sure it would turn me into Mai Tai shopping at an outdoor market in France.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is beautiful. You will find a great selection of bags in this size and shape at the stores that I mentioned. Ibis rouge has many. Hermes and other brands. Many exotics.



I am so thrilled to hear this.  I am holding off on other online purchases until after the Paris trip so that I don't freak DH too much.  And my fear is that I won't find what I am looking for in Paris, and the items on my online crush list will be sold when we get back.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> What dark colors do you have in mind?
> 
> 
> 
> Great.  I was really hoping you would do that.  Thanks.  Otherwise I would have been forced to search the reference threads to satisfy my curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the fact that it has a handle on only one side of the opening make it hang awkwardly at any point?
> 
> 
> 
> Pondering your wish list, I saw the prominence of the picotin.  (Don't you hate how auto-correct keeps changing that name).  Anyway, I was wondering how you envision using it.  I used to have a fantasy of having an etoupe picotin.  I was sure it would turn me into Mai Tai shopping at an outdoor market in France.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so thrilled to hear this.  I am holding off on other online purchases until after the Paris trip so that I don't freak DH too much.  And my fear is that I won't find what I am looking for in Paris, and the items on my online crush list will be sold when we get back.




I wonder if the vintage exotics would be difficult to bring back as they wouldn't have any documentation about sourcing for customs.


----------



## Pirula

Cordeliere said:


> Pondering your wish list, I saw the prominence of the picotin.  (Don't you hate how auto-correct keeps changing that name).  Anyway, I was wondering how you envision using it.  I used to have a fantasy of having an etoupe picotin.  I was sure it would turn me into Mai Tai shopping at an outdoor market in France.




Yes, the Pico was the very first H bag to ever catch my eye.  Well, other than the classic Kelly of course which I've loved since I was a little girl and started caring about things like hand bags.

I envision it as a casual to smart casual bag for me.  As such, it would certainly be worn a great deal.  Perhaps not a daily office handbag since I tend to dress more formally for work, but otherwise........   I'd also like to have it in fun colors like Rubis and a great blue.   Save the neutrals for other bags.  But that's just me.


----------



## EmileH

Pirula said:


> Yes, the Pico was the very first H bag to ever catch my eye.  Well, other than the classic Kelly of course which I've loved since I was a little girl and started caring about things like hand bags.
> 
> I envision it as a casual to smart casual bag for me.  As such, it would certainly be worn a great deal.  Perhaps not a daily office handbag since I tend to dress more formally for work, but otherwise........   I'd also like to have it in fun colors like Rubis and a great blue.   Save the neutrals for other bags.  But that's just me.




I agree with you completely. I bought my Birkins and Kelly's in mostly neutral colors and I'm planning to have more fun with colors in less expensive and more casual picotin. As you know I just bought my first two  casual Hermes bags- a gold Evelyn and a bleu hydra picotin. I have used the Evelyn quite a bit for errands- big grocery shopping runs, target runs for paper supplies, garden center runs. The picotin just made its debut as its a bright summery bag. I envision the picotin for slightly nicer casual wear when I wouldn't want to bring anything too expensive. Some examples that come to mind are outdoor cookouts or wine or food festivals, a walk in Newport or watch hill. The picotin is a great little bag. I'm hoping to get a few more fun colors over time.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pirula said:


> Yes, the Pico was the very first H bag to ever catch my eye.  Well, other than the classic Kelly of course which I've loved since I was a little girl and started caring about things like hand bags.
> 
> I envision it as a casual to smart casual bag for me.  As such, it would certainly be worn a great deal.  Perhaps not a daily office handbag since I tend to dress more formally for work, but otherwise........   I'd also like to have it in fun colors like Rubis and a great blue.   Save the neutrals for other bags.  But that's just me.



Rubis is my favorite red.  



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I agree with you completely. I bought my Birkins and Kelly's in mostly neutral colors and I'm planning to have more fun with colors in less expensive and more casual picotin. As you know I just bought my first two  casual Hermes bags- a gold Evelyn and a bleu hydra picotin. I have used the Evelyn quite a bit for errands- big grocery shopping runs, target runs for paper supplies, garden center runs. The picotin just made its debut as its a bright summery bag. I envision the picotin for slightly nicer casual wear when I wouldn't want to bring anything too expensive. Some examples that come to mind are outdoor cookouts or wine or food festivals, a walk in Newport or watch hill. The picotin is a great little bag. I'm hoping to get a few more fun colors over time.



Blue hydra is a beautiful color.   Do you have a show and tell picture for us?  Your list of places you would carry it sounds like a very fun to do list for the summer.  So I am thinking,  "if I get a picotin, will my summer become filled with elegant fun events?"


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Rubis is my favorite red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue hydra is a beautiful color.   Do you have a show and tell picture for us?  Your list of places you would carry it sounds like a very fun to do list for the summer.  So I am thinking,  "if I get a picotin, will my summer become filled with elegant fun events?"




Heehee. I'm not so sure our summer is all that glamorous. Here is my bleu hydra picotin with my de la mer au ciel. I was very frugal in choosing a color that goes with many of the scarves I already own. [emoji23]


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Heehee. I'm not so sure our summer is all that glamorous. Here is my bleu hydra picotin with my de la mer au ciel. I was very frugal in choosing a color that goes with many of the scarves I already own. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357089



It does go beautifully with you de la mer au ciel.  How do you like that scarf?  I love the pattern, but I keep wanting it in a color way that does not exist.  Although, looking at yours, I am wondering why not this?


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Heehee. I'm not so sure our summer is all that glamorous. Here is my bleu hydra picotin with my de la mer au ciel. I was very frugal in choosing a color that goes with many of the scarves I already own. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357089




OMG.

I never tire, and will never tire, of seeing this.......


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> It does go beautifully with you de la mer au ciel.  How do you like that scarf?  I love the pattern, but I keep wanting it in a color way that does not exist.  Although, looking at yours, I am wondering why not this?







Pirula said:


> OMG.
> 
> I never tire, and will never tire, of seeing this.......




Thank you both. 

I love the scarf. It's one of my most worn scarves especially in the summer. I also have the navy/ caramel colorway that I love. That's why I decided to pass on the under the waves silks this season although they are lovely.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Heehee. I'm not so sure our summer is all that glamorous. Here is my bleu hydra picotin with my de la mer au ciel. I was very frugal in choosing a color that goes with many of the scarves I already own. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357089


I have the scarf, now I just need a bag in this color!


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> I have the scarf, now I just need a bag in this color!




I think half of our scarf collections overlap. This color would work well for you. [emoji4]


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere, not to enable or anything but I was totally in your shoes 18 months ago when I was bitten not just by the B/HAC bug but also the color gold. In my case, I ended up falling for the slightly taller proportions of the HAC in size 32 and hunted for one in Barenia. While passing the time waiting for Barenia I started researching other leathers and discovered that I quite liked the lighter tone of "natural" and some caramel colored bags. Having never really worn much brown, I had no idea why I wanted this color. It just seemed so very Hermes, a saddle color I guess. 

My second H bag ever became a HAC in 32cm in smooth, matte Natural Chamonix and I LOVE it. I love the structure, the smoothness, the weight (not super heavy). I can push it up my arm despite the shorter handles and I use it all the time. HACs can be found at very friendly prices compared to Bs. This color goes with everything I wear and also made me start wearing more browns/olive greens which suit me very well. 

I am looking to get both a 30 and 35 B new at some point but I am so happy with this bag and it was 1/2 the price of a new B in excellent condition.

I do agree that if you have to be convinced to buy a bag, it's probably not right. For me, I just kept looking and reading old threads till I found one that jumped out at me and am so happy with my choice.


----------



## MSO13

Hey Cafe,

I'm surfacing after two crazy days of work. I can barely remember what happened I'm so tired.

This afternoon I'm having some quiet time cleaning and organizing my studio after the mess we made this weekend. 

Kyokei, try not to stress about stuff you read on some of the threads especially about SOs and VIP perks/etc. There are a few members that speak with authority that are just show offs in my opinion who generally have little info and just like to puff up their status in the boutique. Take anything you read, especially from some of the very new VIP members who have 200 posts or less. The most direct route is to talk to your SA. Have you been introduced to any of the management, the assistant manager at my boutique is always very helpful as well. 

Well folks, my bag itch went away as the bag I was watching ended abruptly. Wasn't meant to be. My SA is checking the deliveries this week to see if she sees anything for me and I'm hoping my moment of "must buy it now" fever has passed. 

Dharma, congrats on the Paris trip! I'm very excited for you, when do you go? My trip still seems ages away but we're excited nonetheless. 

Ok cafe, must resume my cleaning efforts. I have problems working in chaos and always have to start with a clean slate before we mess it all up again this coming weekend.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Heehee. I'm not so sure our summer is all that glamorous. Here is my bleu hydra picotin with my de la mer au ciel. I was very frugal in choosing a color that goes with many of the scarves I already own. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357089




That is a very lovely Picotin! I have always liked the style of this bag. The color is stunning.


----------



## Kyokei

Cordeliere said:


> What dark colors do you have in mind?
> 
> 
> 
> Great.  I was really hoping you would do that.  Thanks.  Otherwise I would have been forced to search the reference threads to satisfy my curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the fact that it has a handle on only one side of the opening make it hang awkwardly at any point?
> 
> 
> 
> Pondering your wish list, I saw the prominence of the picotin.  (Don't you hate how auto-correct keeps changing that name).  Anyway, I was wondering how you envision using it.  I used to have a fantasy of having an etoupe picotin.  I was sure it would turn me into Mai Tai shopping at an outdoor market in France.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so thrilled to hear this.  I am holding off on other online purchases until after the Paris trip so that I don't freak DH too much.  And my fear is that I won't find what I am looking for in Paris, and the items on my online crush list will be sold when we get back.




Raisin, Rouge H, Rouge Vif, and Chocolate are my favorites in Box. 

Though if we are talking Togo/Clemence I have a few additional favorites as well!


----------



## Cordeliere

Kyokei said:


> Raisin, Rouge H, Rouge Vif, and Chocolate are my favorites in Box.
> 
> Though if we are talking Togo/Clemence I have a few additional favorites as well!




I have notice that there are chocolate box kellys that come around at very favorable prices.  I think in the period of love for pop colors that chocolate is under appreciated.  

With the scratch thing, people talk about the patina that box develops. That is hard for me to grasp.   I have considered getting sort of a beater piano that would come with lots of scratches so I didn't have to stress about it.  Maybe a plume, although I am not a zipper fan.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Great.  I was really hoping you would do that.  Thanks.  Otherwise I would have been forced to search the reference threads to satisfy my curiosity.



Here are some pix.  This bag was in absolutely perfect condition when I received it.  I think some little old lady had it stored away and never used it.  I have used this many times and it never scratched once.  Old box leather is the best!


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Having never really worn much brown, I had no idea why I wanted this color. It just seemed so very Hermes, a saddle color I guess.
> 
> My second H bag ever became a HAC in 32cm in smooth, matte Natural Chamonix and I LOVE it. I love the structure, the smoothness, the weight (not super heavy).
> .



It feels reassuring to hear someone else say they are attracted to color with no idea why.  

I know you are insanely busy, but when things slow down, could you take a close up of your chamonix to give us more a sense of what the leather is like.

Your pic looks great, especially the shoe-bag combo.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Here are some pix.  This bag was in absolutely perfect condition when I received it.  I think some little old lady had it stored away and never used it.  I have used this many times and it never scratched once.  Old box leather is the best!



What a unique color!!! Thanks.

Edit:  Isn't show and tell like this fun?  This is sort of like shopping your closet, but it is the shopping your closet reveal.


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hey Cafe,
> 
> I'm surfacing after two crazy days of work. I can barely remember what happened I'm so tired.
> 
> This afternoon I'm having some quiet time cleaning and organizing my studio after the mess we made this weekend.
> 
> Kyokei, try not to stress about stuff you read on some of the threads especially about SOs and VIP perks/etc. There are a few members that speak with authority that are just show offs in my opinion who generally have little info and just like to puff up their status in the boutique. Take anything you read, especially from some of the very new VIP members who have 200 posts or less. The most direct route is to talk to your SA. Have you been introduced to any of the management, the assistant manager at my boutique is always very helpful as well.
> 
> Well folks, my bag itch went away as the bag I was watching ended abruptly. Wasn't meant to be. My SA is checking the deliveries this week to see if she sees anything for me and I'm hoping my moment of "must buy it now" fever has passed.
> 
> Dharma, congrats on the Paris trip! I'm very excited for you, when do you go? My trip still seems ages away but we're excited nonetheless.
> 
> Ok cafe, must resume my cleaning efforts. I have problems working in chaos and always have to start with a clean slate before we mess it all up again this coming weekend.



Welcome back!

And thank you, I appreciate that. I have learnt quite a bit about the world of H from this forum but have also had experiences that contradict the general advice of what some people say here so it is hard to say. But since I am still learning (and I suppose one can never stop learning so that might be true for us all), I sometimes let stories  get to me. I have met some of the management; my boutique&#8217;s SM was with me along with my SA when I was placing my SO. Everyone I have been introduced to at my boutique has been very helpful; even SAs that aren&#8217;t my own are always very friendly. I wish every store had as great of service as H.

I have stopped checking the SO threads for a while.

I hope your SA finds something great for you! I have never experienced the bag itch (I have a few bags that I want to eventually own, but am fine with waiting for the perfect ones that truly make my heart sing), but I do get the itch to go to H when it has been a while since I&#8217;ve last gone! Usually about two or three weeks after my last visit&#8230;.  Maybe I will start to get anxious if my SO takes much longer than a year to come.


----------



## Kyokei

Cordeliere said:


> I have notice that there are chocolate box kellys that come around at very favorable prices.  I think in the period of love for pop colors that chocolate is under appreciated.
> 
> With the scratch thing, people talk about the patina that box develops. That is hard for me to grasp.   I have considered getting sort of a beater piano that would come with lots of scratches so I didn't have to stress about it.  Maybe a plume, although I am not a zipper fan.



I love the look of a vintage bag with a lot of scratches; I think it's only when the bag has just one big scratch that it worries me. I'm more concerned about rain. Perhaps it's just because this has been a particularly rainy month here, but it often rains even when it isn't in the forecast. One time my umbrella broke in the middle of a downpour. I can only imagine the outcome of the champagne incident if my Kelly was Box and not Clemence.

I do love Chocolate very much! I prefer those kind of dark colors and neutrals like Etoupe, Gold, Gris T, etc. I do love red H bags a lot (RC, RG, Rouge Tomate etc!) and don't think I could resist an orange, which H has really gotten me to appreciate. But that's about as much pop as I can pull off.


----------



## Cordeliere

Here is a bag that I have a crush on.   Not really romancing it because my Kelly is too similar.   Mine is a 28 sellier in black porc.   But I love the look of the leather on this baby.  Veau grain.  No idea about the characteristics of the leather but the curb appeal is off the top of the chart for me.  And what a price.  So I drop by and visit it occasionally and blow kisses at it and tell it that it is a good purse and a pretty purse.

Posting it here rather than in finds.   I have seen resellers swoop in on stuff posted in finds and relist it with a mark up.   I am hoping a regular poster will adopt her.  She would go to a good home and I would get to see her occasionally in modeling shots.

http://www.malleries.com/hermÃ¨s-kelly-32-black-veau-graine-rare-i-242572-s-2661.html


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Here is a bag that I have a crush on.   Not really romancing it because my Kelly is too similar.   Mine is a 28 sellier in black porc.   But I love the look of the leather on this baby.  Veau grain.  No idea about the characteristics of the leather but the curb appeal is off the top of the chart for me.  And what a price.  So I drop by and visit it occasionally and blow kisses at it and tell it that it is a good purse and a pretty purse.
> 
> Posting it here rather than in finds.   I have seen resellers swoop in on stuff posted in finds and relist it with a mark up.   I am hoping a regular poster will adopt her.  She would go to a good home and I would get to see her occasionally in modeling shots.
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/hermÃ¨s-kelly-32-black-veau-graine-rare-i-242572-s-2661.html



Very nice bag, but honestly, given where you live now, I think it is a bit heavy looking.



Cordeliere said:


> What a unique color!!! Thanks.
> 
> Edit:  Isn't show and tell like this fun?  This is sort of like shopping your closet, but it is the shopping your closet reveal.



I do go shopping in my closet!  I have reached the point that I forget all the things I have and sometimes it takes a particular friend of mine to remind me!  I think that is a sign of too much consumption over a long period of time


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Very nice bag, but honestly, given where you live now, I think it is a bit heavy looking.
> :



I agree.  This bag is not for me.  I am pimping it to find it a good home.


----------



## Mindi B

Lol!


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> It feels reassuring to hear someone else say they are attracted to color with no idea why.
> 
> I know you are insanely busy, but when things slow down, could you take a close up of your chamonix to give us more a sense of what the leather is like.
> 
> Your pic looks great, especially the shoe-bag combo.



Well conveniently enough, I have it with me today so now that my cleaning is wrapped up, here you go. Natural Chamonix with my Valextra Cat Charm. 

Kyokei, I don't know if this gives you any reassurance but Chamonix is just Matte Box leather and I've done the Blackrock/Obenauf treatment just a few times on this one. This bag has been thoroughly rained on and still looks like this! It has some scratches and scrapes, a few by me and a few before it got to me. I put a spot of something on the back, maybe coffee and made it worse with my cleaning efforts but it's faded with time. The handles have a little smudging on them and I would love to send it the spa this winter, provided a B30 or B35 finds me so I have something to use during it's vacay. I personally love how this bag is aging with me, whoever owned it before barely used it and I use it a lot.


----------



## MSO13

Did I ever share the Saint Laurent sneakers I picked up when I exchanged that little leather tie? Maybe I forgot to tell you guys about how silly that tie looked on me, the chic little tie looked ludicrous above my "girls" so I wore my silk chiffon tie for my photo. Anyway, that left me with a store credit and I got these sneakers that I'm obsessed with and of course DH _HATES _with a passion. They are mens but I can wear their smallest mens size with a comfy insole so these were quite a good exchange for me. 

The pic I posted earlier was old, just to show Cordeliere my natural colored bag-I'm afraid I'm far too sloppy today for anything other than a shoe pic!


----------



## gracekelly

MrsOwen3 said:


> Did I ever share the Saint Laurent sneakers I picked up when I exchanged that little leather tie? Maybe I forgot to tell you guys about how silly that tie looked on me, the chic little tie looked ludicrous above my "girls" so I wore my silk chiffon tie for my photo. Anyway, that left me with a store credit and I got these sneakers that I'm obsessed with and of course DH _HATES _with a passion. They are mens but I can wear their smallest mens size with a comfy insole so these were quite a good exchange for me.
> 
> The pic I posted earlier was old, just to show Cordeliere my natural colored bag-I'm afraid I'm far too sloppy today for anything other than a shoe pic!



I think they are  pretty cute!  Love camo!  Are these sneakers suitable for glamping?


----------



## MSO13

gracekelly said:


> I think they are  pretty cute!  Love camo!  Are these sneakers suitable for glamping?




thank you! I love them and that's what matters. I find my "fancy" sneakers are not very hard wearing so no glamping for me, you can see I've already let them get water spotted but that cannot be helped in my world [emoji28]


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Well conveniently enough, I have it with me today so now that my cleaning is wrapped up, here you go. Natural Chamonix with my Valextra Cat Charm.
> 
> Kyokei, I don't know if this gives you any reassurance but Chamonix is just Matte Box leather and I've done the Blackrock/Obenauf treatment just a few times on this one. This bag has been thoroughly rained on and still looks like this! It has some scratches and scrapes, a few by me and a few before it got to me. I put a spot of something on the back, maybe coffee and made it worse with my cleaning efforts but it's faded with time. The handles have a little smudging on them and I would love to send it the spa this winter, provided a B30 or B35 finds me so I have something to use during it's vacay. I personally love how this bag is aging with me, whoever owned it before barely used it and I use it a lot.



How does chamonix feel?  It looks like it should feel velvety.  Thanks for the pic.


----------



## meridian

MrsOwen3 said:


> Did I ever share the Saint Laurent sneakers I picked up when I exchanged that little leather tie? Maybe I forgot to tell you guys about how silly that tie looked on me, the chic little tie looked ludicrous above my "girls" so I wore my silk chiffon tie for my photo. Anyway, that left me with a store credit and I got these sneakers that I'm obsessed with and of course DH _HATES _with a passion. They are mens but I can wear their smallest mens size with a comfy insole so these were quite a good exchange for me.
> 
> The pic I posted earlier was old, just to show Cordeliere my natural colored bag-I'm afraid I'm far too sloppy today for anything other than a shoe pic!



LOVE these!


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> Well conveniently enough, I have it with me today so now that my cleaning is wrapped up, here you go. Natural Chamonix with my Valextra Cat Charm.
> 
> Kyokei, I don't know if this gives you any reassurance but Chamonix is just Matte Box leather and I've done the Blackrock/Obenauf treatment just a few times on this one. This bag has been thoroughly rained on and still looks like this! It has some scratches and scrapes, a few by me and a few before it got to me. I put a spot of something on the back, maybe coffee and made it worse with my cleaning efforts but it's faded with time. The handles have a little smudging on them and I would love to send it the spa this winter, provided a B30 or B35 finds me so I have something to use during it's vacay. I personally love how this bag is aging with me, whoever owned it before barely used it and I use it a lot.



That leather looks wonderful and I love your cat charm! I used to have a white cat earphone jack for my phone but it broke a while ago.


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> How does chamonix feel?  It looks like it should feel velvety.  Thanks for the pic.



it does feel very velvety smooth and plush



meridian said:


> LOVE these!




thank you! I love them



Kyokei said:


> That leather looks wonderful and I love your cat charm! I used to have a white cat earphone jack for my phone but it broke a while ago.




this is my only charm, DH and I have a lot of cats-like so many I had to do a head count at dinner just to remind me how many there are as DH just brought in another stray [emoji15]


----------



## dhfwu

gracekelly said:


> Here are some pix.  This bag was in absolutely perfect condition when I received it.  I think some little old lady had it stored away and never used it.  I have used this many times and it never scratched once.  Old box leather is the best!


Very nice. I get jealous every time someone shares a story about crossing paths with a woman who seemingly kept an unused H bag in her closet for years. Where do you meet people like that?  (Probably in Europe?)


----------



## dhfwu

MrsOwen3 said:


> Well conveniently enough, I have it with me today so now that my cleaning is wrapped up, here you go. Natural Chamonix with my Valextra Cat Charm.
> 
> Kyokei, I don't know if this gives you any reassurance but Chamonix is just Matte Box leather and I've done the Blackrock/Obenauf treatment just a few times on this one. This bag has been thoroughly rained on and still looks like this! It has some scratches and scrapes, a few by me and a few before it got to me. I put a spot of something on the back, maybe coffee and made it worse with my cleaning efforts but it's faded with time. The handles have a little smudging on them and I would love to send it the spa this winter, provided a B30 or B35 finds me so I have something to use during it's vacay. I personally love how this bag is aging with me, whoever owned it before barely used it and I use it a lot.


Thanks for sharing your picture - chamonix seems to have such a nice glow. IMHO, based on TPF images, chamonix : box :: South Sea pearls : Akoya pearls.


----------



## gracekelly

dhfwu said:


> Very nice. I get jealous every time someone shares a story about crossing paths with a woman who seemingly kept an unused H bag in her closet for years. Where do you meet people like that?  (Probably in Europe?)



You hit the nail on the head!  The bag came from Brussels!


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Heehee. I'm not so sure our summer is all that glamorous. Here is my bleu hydra picotin with my de la mer au ciel. I was very frugal in choosing a color that goes with many of the scarves I already own. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357089


Heavenly combo!!!


----------



## momasaurus

gracekelly said:


> Here are some pix.  This bag was in absolutely perfect condition when I received it.  I think some little old lady had it stored away and never used it.  I have used this many times and it never scratched once.  Old box leather is the best!


This is so lovely! Just the right amount of hardware.


----------



## momasaurus

MrsOwen - the bag, the sneakers! Amazing. I have been ogling barenia and chamonix bags. Yours is really really beautiful.


----------



## dharma

gracekelly said:


> Here are some pix.  This bag was in absolutely perfect condition when I received it.  I think some little old lady had it stored away and never used it.  I have used this many times and it never scratched once.  Old box leather is the best!



This takes my breath away


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Heavenly combo!!!




Thanks moma. The picotins can be addictive. I'm hoping for a darker color in the fall.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Heehee. I'm not so sure our summer is all that glamorous. Here is my bleu hydra picotin with my de la mer au ciel. I was very frugal in choosing a color that goes with many of the scarves I already own. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357089



The color is so breathtaking!  I think the color goes with everything and the scarf match is perfection.  Have you tried it with the new jacket for a casual look?


----------



## gracekelly

momasaurus said:


> This is so lovely! Just the right amount of hardware.



Thank you!  The hardware is so clever in that the pinch clip allows you to double the strap for a more handheld look.  The plating on the vintage bags is such a rich gold.



dharma said:


> This takes my breath away



Thank you dharma!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> The color is so breathtaking!  I think the color goes with everything and the scarf match is perfection.  Have you tried it with the new jacket for a casual look?




Thank you. Not yet but there are threads of bright blue in the trim so I think you might be right about it looking good together.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Not yet but there are threads of bright blue in the trim so I think you might be right about it looking good together.



I see the entire outfit with a white pant for a nice summer luncheon or dinner on a cool evening, especially by the ocean.   You have to maximize your wearings of a C jacket to justify the cost


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> I see the entire outfit with a white pant for a nice summer luncheon or dinner on a cool evening, especially by the ocean.   You have to maximize your wearings of a C jacket to justify the cost




That sounds lovely, especially the ocean breeze. I just bought a white split skirt/ culottes on sale at Anne Fontaine. I have the black already. They go really well with the jackets.  

Exciting news: I just received the call that my black Paris Rome jacket is in!!! It will ship tomorrow and I'll have it Friday! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That sounds lovely, especially the ocean breeze. I just bought a white split skirt/ culottes on sale at Anne Fontaine. I have the black already. They go really well with the jackets.
> 
> Exciting news: I just received the call that my black Paris Rome jacket is in!!! It will ship tomorrow and I'll have it Friday! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]



What!!!  So fast?


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> What!!!  So fast?




She said that it was expected in the next few weeks and thanks to the ladies on tpf I knew about it and got on the list early. [emoji4] I think I'm getting one of the first ones. [emoji4]


----------



## Kyokei

I am getting really sick of the weather here... It's as if we can't have two decent days in a row. Can't wait for nicer weather to come.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Just dropping by to say hi to all.
Definitely spoke too soon when I though that work had calmed down a little and I could re-join the Cafe.
Finished at 2am last night and just about to head back at 7.45am!
Loving all the chat and photo's.
I am with you on the bag itch Cordeliere, stay strong.
Your Chamonix HAC is stunning Mrs O, and the trainers look cool and comfy.
Loving the Blue Pico Pocketbook.
Kyokie don't stress too much about your SO, trust in your lovely SA and SM, ultimately they are in the best position to guide you. Sorry that your weather is not good. We have woken up with rain again here for a change. We definitely don't get a run of good days.

Hugs to all else.
Hope you have a great day.


----------



## tabbi001

Hi to all. I've been sick with the flu past few days. It's hard to breathe through my nose as its so stuffed!!!

On a lighter note, my SA texted me she has a garden party for me! They have shipment of black and orange, but I wanted a blue one &#128547; so I guess I have to refuse... but hey it's good for my wallet!&#128522; so what's up with all of you?&#128512;


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> I am getting really sick of the weather here... It's as if we can't have two decent days in a row. Can't wait for nicer weather to come.




Kyokei I agree!! I am seeing sunshine today thank goodness!!! Hope you are too!!


----------



## momasaurus

gracekelly said:


> Thank you!  The hardware is so clever in that the pinch clip allows you to double the strap for a more handheld look.  The plating on the vintage bags is such a rich gold.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dharma!


Oh those clever vintage bags!


----------



## Cordeliere

I have a new scarf that I consider to be more like a new toy.   It is LA TOUR EIFFEL S'ENVOLE and it cost me $127.50.  It is like MrsOwen's husband said when she bought a book "I didn't think there was anything at Hermes that cost $60".    While I am thrilled to have gotten this at a price that I did not think was possible in the Hermes world, it has given me the lust to find other treasures in the bargain basement.  My goal is to keep my bag collection under 10 (not all Hermes) and my scarf collection at about 15, so the bargain shopping fever is not a good thing.

The reason I say this is a toy is I was highly ambivalent about buying it. I couldn't imagine how it would tie.  Bunnycat helped me with that.  I finally decided to go for it as a trainer scarf.  It has a faint spot on one edge which I can't see now that I have it.  I thought I would use it to learn how to wash scarves and I would take it to Paris with me as my daily use scarf on our vacation.   My goal is to try to tie it a different way each day of our vacation.  Since I am home so much, it is hard to get motivated to learn different ties, so this is like a tie trainer in scarf wearing territory.  I figured if I didn't like the scarf to wear after the vacation, I do like it as art and I could hang it on the wall as a reminder of our Paris trip.  

When it came, the colors were much better than on eBay.  DH loves it.  It is his favorite of my scarf purchases so far.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> I have a new scarf that I consider to be more like a new toy.   It is LA TOUR EIFFEL S'ENVOLE and it cost me $127.50.  It is like MrsOwen's husband said when she bought a book "I didn't think there was anything at Hermes that cost $60".    While I am thrilled to have gotten this at a price that I did not think was possible in the Hermes world, it has given me the lust to find other treasures in the bargain basement.  My goal is to keep my bag collection under 10 (not all Hermes) and my scarf collection at about 15, so the bargain shopping fever is not a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I say this is a toy is I was highly ambivalent about buying it. I couldn't imagine how it would tie.  Bunnycat helped me with that.  I finally decided to go for it as a trainer scarf.  It has a faint spot on one edge which I can't see now that I have it.  I thought I would use it to learn how to wash scarves and I would take it to Paris with me as my daily use scarf on our vacation.   My goal is to try to tie it a different way each day of our vacation.  Since I am home so much, it is hard to get motivated to learn different ties, so this is like a tie trainer in scarf wearing territory.  I figured if I didn't like the scarf to wear after the vacation, I do like it as art and I could hang it on the wall as a reminder of our Paris trip.
> 
> 
> 
> When it came, the colors were much better than on eBay.  DH loves it.  It is his favorite of my scarf purchases so far.




It's lovely! Great idea about a trainer scarf.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> I have a new scarf that I consider to be more like a new toy.   It is LA TOUR EIFFEL S'ENVOLE and it cost me $127.50.  It is like MrsOwen's husband said when she bought a book "I didn't think there was anything at Hermes that cost $60".    While I am thrilled to have gotten this at a price that I did not think was possible in the Hermes world, it has given me the lust to find other treasures in the bargain basement.  My goal is to keep my bag collection under 10 (not all Hermes) and my scarf collection at about 15, so the bargain shopping fever is not a good thing.
> 
> The reason I say this is a toy is I was highly ambivalent about buying it. I couldn't imagine how it would tie.  Bunnycat helped me with that.  I finally decided to go for it as a trainer scarf.  It has a faint spot on one edge which I can't see now that I have it.  I thought I would use it to learn how to wash scarves and I would take it to Paris with me as my daily use scarf on our vacation.   My goal is to try to tie it a different way each day of our vacation.  Since I am home so much, it is hard to get motivated to learn different ties, so this is like a tie trainer in scarf wearing territory.  I figured if I didn't like the scarf to wear after the vacation, I do like it as art and I could hang it on the wall as a reminder of our Paris trip.
> 
> When it came, the colors were much better than on eBay.  DH loves it.  It is his favorite of my scarf purchases so far.


Lovely! And great idea. At that price you won't be afraid to wear it!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's lovely! Great idea about a trainer scarf.





scarf1 said:


> Lovely! And great idea. At that price you won't be afraid to wear it!



And more importantly, I won't be afraid to wash it.  I have read on a couple of threads that scarves drape tie better after being washed.  MTH talks about beating down the silk on 140 silks.  I don't know how to beat down silk but I figure I can master hand washing.  Thanks for the kind words ladies.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> And more importantly, I won't be afraid to wash it.  I have read on a couple of threads that scarves drape tie better after being washed.  MTH talks about beating down the silk on 140 silks.  I don't know how to beat down silk but I figure I can master hand washing.  Thanks for the kind words ladies.




Definitely follow the recommendations for using the laundress silk wash. In a bit of a rush before my Paris trip I used something else that I thought would be gentle and had a bit of a mess on my hands with color run. Fortunately with a bit of work I solved the issue.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> I have a new scarf that I consider to be more like a new toy.   It is LA TOUR EIFFEL S'ENVOLE and it cost me $127.50.  It is like MrsOwen's husband said when she bought a book "I didn't think there was anything at Hermes that cost $60".    While I am thrilled to have gotten this at a price that I did not think was possible in the Hermes world, it has given me the lust to find other treasures in the bargain basement.  My goal is to keep my bag collection under 10 (not all Hermes) and my scarf collection at about 15, so the bargain shopping fever is not a good thing.
> 
> The reason I say this is a toy is I was highly ambivalent about buying it. I couldn't imagine how it would tie.  Bunnycat helped me with that.  I finally decided to go for it as a trainer scarf.  It has a faint spot on one edge which I can't see now that I have it.  I thought I would use it to learn how to wash scarves and I would take it to Paris with me as my daily use scarf on our vacation.   My goal is to try to tie it a different way each day of our vacation.  Since I am home so much, it is hard to get motivated to learn different ties, so this is like a tie trainer in scarf wearing territory.  I figured if I didn't like the scarf to wear after the vacation, I do like it as art and I could hang it on the wall as a reminder of our Paris trip.
> 
> When it came, the colors were much better than on eBay.  DH loves it.  It is his favorite of my scarf purchases so far.



I love this pattern and have it in a pochette.  The designer is Sefedine Kwumi and he has done some interesting designs that are more abstract.  I think that Feux de Ciel is my favorite followed by Smiles of the Third Millenary.    

I never get too excited if a spot appears on a scarf because the reality is that it will hardly ever show once it is tied.  I have used dry cleaning spray with good success.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> I love this pattern and have it in a pochette.  The designer is Sefedine Kwumi and he has done some interesting designs that are more abstract.  I think that Feux de Ciel is my favorite followed by Smiles of the Third Millenary.
> 
> I never get too excited if a spot appears on a scarf because the reality is that it will hardly ever show once it is tied.  I have used dry cleaning spray with good success.




I love him as a designer.  That is why I figured it I didn't tie well, I would just hang it on the wall.  I have to admit that I have been confused over whether  Sefedine is a first name or a last name.   And like you,  Feux de Ciel is my favorite.  I have it in a 90 and a gavroche.  Smiles has a quirkiness that appeals to me but I have the same tying fears about it as I do this one.   Bunnycat has Smiles in a moussie and it is to die for and it folds much better than I would have expected.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> I love him as a designer.  That is why I figured it I didn't tie well, I would just hang it on the wall.  I have to admit that I have been confused over whether  *Sefedine is a first name or a last name.*   And like you,  Feux de Ciel is my favorite.  I have it in a 90 and a gavroche.  Smiles has a quirkiness that appeals to me but I have the same tying fears about it as I do this one.   Bunnycat has Smiles in a moussie and it is to die for and it folds much better than I would have expected.




I have seen it both ways.  Whoops I added an e which is incorrect  It is  Kwumi Sefedin.  Whether the I.A. goes in before the first name or after the last is still not verified.  The scarfs shows it after, but on other sites, it is before.  Go figure?

.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> I have seen it both ways.  Whoops I added an e which is incorrect  It is  Kwumi Sefedin.  Whether the I.A. goes in before the first name or after the last is still not verified.  The scarfs shows it after, but on other sites, it is before.  Go figure?
> 
> .
> cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0762/1857/products/Smiles_inThird_Millenary_HERMES_I._A._Kwumi_Sefedin_large.jpg?v=1446742256



Well, what is an extra e.  I agree with Mark Twain who has been variously quoted to say something like "Anyone who can only think of one way to spell a word obviously lacks imagination."

The colors in yours are vivid and beautiful.


----------



## Julide

Cordeliere said:


> Well, what is an extra e.  I agree with Mark Twain who has been variously quoted to say something like "Anyone who can only think of one way to spell a word obviously lacks imagination."
> 
> The colors in yours are vivid and beautiful.



Hello! Sorry for butting in:shame:but I am the worst speller and that mark twain quote has put a smile on my face!


----------



## gracekelly

Julide said:


> Hello! Sorry for butting in:shame:but I am the worst speller and that mark twain quote has put a smile on my face!




Way back when my dad told me that I would have an assistant to spell for me.  Well  dad was wrong [emoji30]


----------



## etoile de mer

Julide said:


> Hello! Sorry for butting in:shame:but I am the worst speller and that mark twain quote has put a smile on my face!



So funny, I had the same thought! Bad spellers with creative minds, unite!


----------



## momasaurus

*Cordeliere*, what a great attitude! A scarf to learn with and not be intimidated by. The challenge of a different knot each day. The idea that the scarf can be hung on the wall as a souvenir if you haven't really enjoyed wearing it. Not sure I can get on board with your collection limit (LOL - I have way too many scarves), but the rest is most admirable!


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> *Cordeliere*, what a great attitude! A scarf to learn with and not be intimidated by. The challenge of a different knot each day. The idea that the scarf can be hung on the wall as a souvenir if you haven't really enjoyed wearing it. Not sure I can get on board with your collection limit (LOL - I have way too many scarves), but the rest is most admirable!



Well that is my goal.  But I have a second string set of scarves picked out, so that suggests to me that I could exceed 15.  And there is the problem that Hermes keeps issuing new ones.   But I am trying to keep it what are grail lite choices.  Only my most favs.


----------



## Kyokei

I try to keep my things pretty minimalistic too. Not that I don't love seeing very large H collections, but for me personally, I'd rather everything I had be used often and loved quite a lot.

That being said, I consider my H bags separate from my "bag quota". I have 10 non H bags and am unlikely to get any more, though I do plan on a few more H bags if the stars align. Though nothing too crazy, of course.

I want to enjoy everything I have rather than be too excessive.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today from the terrace at the Whitney Museum in New York:  
The sculpture is "White Snow" by Paul McCarthy.


----------



## Kyokei

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today from the terrace at the Whitney Museum in New York:
> The sculpture is "White Snow" by Paul McCarthy.



I really need to see this in person. Will make a trip next week, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Kyokei said:


> I really need to see this in person. Will make a trip next week, thank you for sharing.



Hi, Kyokei!
Here is one more from the terrace:


----------



## Kyokei

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Kyokei!
> Here is one more from the terrace:



Beautiful!

I will have to make it a priority to go next week.


----------



## Freckles1

Ladies I think I'm going to see a lot of machine guns at Charles DeGaulle next week....
And did you see that Chanel got robbed again? This time there were patrons in the boutique.


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies I think I'm going to see a lot of machine guns at Charles DeGaulle next week....
> And did you see that Chanel got robbed again? This time there were patrons in the boutique.




No. I didn't see. Do you have a link?

These things have been going on for years. A year or two ago Cartier near George V was robbed. A hostage was taken for like 5 minutes and then let go. To enter any jewelry stores you have to be buzzed in through double doors.  Fortunately French criminals seem not to be as violent as American criminals and they seem to take what they want and go without harming anyone. I'm sure security will be increased at the Chanel stores now too. Don't let it spoil your trip. 

As far as the plane issue I just wouldn't feel comfortable taking Egyptair. That's for sure. Flights to and from the US have heavier security. The airport did rattle my nerves a bit especially two weeks after the Brussels situation. I just tried to do what I had to do and get in and out quickly. 

Security thought the city is definitely heightened but not intrusive. I felt fine once I arrived although I was nervous before going.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No. I didn't see. Do you have a link?
> 
> These things have been going on for years. A year or two ago Cartier near George V was robbed. A hostage was taken for like 5 minutes and then let go. To enter any jewelry stores you have to be buzzed in through double doors.  Fortunately French criminals seem not to be as violent as American criminals and they seem to take what they want and go without harming anyone. I'm sure security will be increased at the Chanel stores now too. Don't let it spoil your trip.
> 
> As far as the plane issue I just wouldn't feel comfortable taking Egyptair. That's for sure. Flights to and from the US have heavier security. The airport did rattle my nerves a bit especially two weeks after the Brussels situation. I just tried to do what I had to do and get in and out quickly.
> 
> Security thought the city is definitely heightened but not intrusive. I felt fine once I arrived although I was nervous before going.




There is a thread in PF about the Chanel store. 
DH and I have been to Manila. There are machine guns everywhere. And they are usually being held by an 18 year old!! 
That doesn't bother me so much. I'm more worried about getting out of America! Haha
This TSA stuff sounds painful!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> There is a thread in PF about the Chanel store.
> DH and I have been to Manila. There are machine guns everywhere. And they are usually being held by an 18 year old!!
> That doesn't bother me so much. I'm more worried about getting out of America! Haha
> This TSA stuff sounds painful!!




I found the thread. Geez. They are getting more brazen. 

Travel is definitely nerve wracking these days. Shopping shouldn't be!


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I found the thread. Geez. They are getting more brazen.
> 
> Travel is definitely nerve wracking these days. Shopping shouldn't be!




I know!!!! Poor Chanel. Now I think I need to support them too!! Haha


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> I know!!!! Poor Chanel. Now I think I need to support them too!! Haha




Doing our part. [emoji23]


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No. I didn't see. Do you have a link?
> 
> These things have been going on for years. A year or two ago Cartier near George V was robbed. A hostage was taken for like 5 minutes and then let go. To enter any jewelry stores you have to be buzzed in through double doors.  Fortunately French criminals seem not to be as violent as American criminals and they seem to take what they want and go without harming anyone. I'm sure security will be increased at the Chanel stores now too. Don't let it spoil your trip.
> 
> As far as the plane issue I just wouldn't feel comfortable taking Egyptair. That's for sure. Flights to and from the US have heavier security. The airport did rattle my nerves a bit especially two weeks after the Brussels situation. I just tried to do what I had to do and get in and out quickly.
> 
> Security thought the city is definitely heightened but not intrusive. I felt fine once I arrived although I was nervous before going.



My DH is so careful he has a long list of airlines he will not fly on, and planes he will not get on!  

I recall seeing soldiers with machine guns at the Venice airport as long ago as 2005,  It is rather chilling to see,  

On the whole, I do not have much confidence in US airport security given the people that they hire.  I am sure you all know what I am talking about.  I think they all have a 2nd grade reading level between them and are more interested in gossiping amongst themselves.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> My DH is so careful he has a long list of airlines he will not fly on, and planes he will not get on!
> 
> 
> 
> I recall seeing soldiers with machine guns at the Venice airport as long ago as 2005,  It is rather chilling to see,
> 
> 
> 
> On the whole, I do not have much confidence in US airport security given the people that they hire.  I am sure you all know what I am talking about.  I think they all have a 2nd grade reading level between them and are more interested in gossiping amongst themselves.




I remember right after 9/11 traveling out of Houston and seeing the national guard members holding their rifles and looking at them as if the had absolutely no familiarity with them. Now that was scary.

I try not to think about these things. Someone on the thread about the Paris chanel robbery said that we should be able to buy the bags online so we can stay home and be safe. I wonder then if we are going to stay shuttered in our homes what's the point of having a new handbag? [emoji23]


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I remember right after 9/11 traveling out of Houston and seeing the national guard members holding their rifles and looking at them as if the had absolutely no familiarity with them. Now that was scary.
> 
> I try not to think about these things. Someone on the thread about the Paris chanel robbery said that we should be able to buy the bags online so we can stay home and be safe. I wonder then if we are going to stay shuttered in our homes what's the point of having a new handbag? [emoji23]




Exactly this. It is unfortunate that these things happen and a good idea to be aware and mindful, but being afraid to go anywhere is letting them win.


----------



## dharma

I ordered uber puppies today.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I remember right after 9/11 traveling out of Houston and seeing the national guard members holding their rifles and looking at them as if the had absolutely no familiarity with them. Now that was scary.
> 
> I try not to think about these things. Someone on the thread about the Paris chanel robbery said that we should be able to buy the bags online so we can stay home and be safe. I wonder then if we are going to stay shuttered in our homes what's the point of having a new handbag? [emoji23]



As a corollary of this,,,I was reading something on a travel website. A woman was asking what bag to carry on an upcoming cruise that included Barcelona and Rome.  She was told all sorts of things that scared her.  Finally one poster who lived in Rome wrote "carry whatever you want. Do you think that women in my city don't carry nice/expensive  bags?  *It isn't the bag that will give away the fact that you are a tourist"*  I totally agree with this, though I am certainly careful not to appear too above the radar.  

Yes, if soldiers are carrying guns, let's hope they are not "Weekend Warriors." which is what the used to call the National Guard.  I worry more about the people who can get things onto a plane or are on the plane itself.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Well that is my goal.  But I have a second string set of scarves picked out, so that suggests to me that I could exceed 15.  And there is the problem that Hermes keeps issuing new ones.   But I am trying to keep it what are grail lite choices.  Only my most favs.


Hmm. Only 15 scarves? I am so far past that! Good luck!
My strategy is to get rid of other clothing items.. 
At the start of the year I decided to start a tally- each item leaving the house vs each item entering.
An item could be a pair shoes, a sweater, a top , a scarf , etc. rather than try to count each type separately, everything just gets counted as one item. ( underwear and jewelry don't count).
At one point I was feeling pretty good at -4 ( means 4 more items left than arrived).  Now I am up to 0.


----------



## Kyokei

scarf1 said:


> Hmm. Only 15 scarves? I am so far past that! Good luck!
> 
> My strategy is to get rid of other clothing items..
> 
> At the start of the year I decided to start a tally- each item leaving the house vs each item entering.
> 
> An item could be a pair shoes, a sweater, a top , a scarf , etc. rather than try to count each type separately, everything just gets counted as one item. ( underwear and jewelry don't count).
> 
> At one point I was feeling pretty good at -4 ( means 4 more items left than arrived).  Now I am up to 0.




I haven't even begun thinking of a scarf limit.... Maybe a different limit for each size?

I wouldn't want so many that I am not using them all but haven't found my perfect number yet.


----------



## klynneann

Kyokei said:


> Exactly this. It is unfortunate that these things happen and a good idea to be aware and mindful, but *being afraid to go anywhere is letting them win*.



This.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I remember right after 9/11 traveling out of Houston and seeing the national guard members holding their rifles and looking at them as if the had absolutely no familiarity with them. Now that was scary.
> 
> I try not to think about these things. Someone on the thread about the Paris chanel robbery said that we should be able to buy the bags online so we can stay home and be safe.* I wonder then if we are going to stay shuttered in our homes what's the point of having a new handbag?* [emoji23]



Seriously lol!

There's no point in staying home - a plane could fall on your house.  It's happened - literally.



gracekelly said:


> As a corollary of this,,,I was reading something on a travel website. A woman was asking what bag to carry on an upcoming cruise that included Barcelona and Rome.  She was told all sorts of things that scared her.  Finally one poster who lived in Rome wrote "carry whatever you want. Do you think that women in my city don't carry nice/expensive  bags?  *It isn't the bag that will give away the fact that you are a tourist"*  I totally agree with this, though I am certainly careful not to appear too above the radar.
> 
> Yes, if soldiers are carrying guns, let's hope they are not "Weekend Warriors." which is what the used to call the National Guard.  *I worry more about the people who can get things onto a plane or are on the plane itself*.



Personally, I think the security we have at airports is useless.  If someone is that serious, they will find a way.


----------



## klynneann

dharma said:


> I ordered uber puppies today.



Is this the thing where you can kind of "rent" a puppy for an hour or something??!!


----------



## etoile de mer

dharma said:


> I ordered uber puppies today.



Tell us more! :doggie:


----------



## Cordeliere

klynneann said:


> Is this the thing where you can kind of "rent" a puppy for an hour or something??!!



oooh  rent a puppy sounds good to me.  I want a time share cavalier king charles spaniel.  I would walk it but it could shed in someone else's house.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Hmm. Only 15 scarves? I am so far past that! Good luck!
> My strategy is to get rid of other clothing items..
> At the start of the year I decided to start a tally- each item leaving the house vs each item entering.
> An item could be a pair shoes, a sweater, a top , a scarf , etc. rather than try to count each type separately, everything just gets counted as one item. ( underwear and jewelry don't count).
> At one point I was feeling pretty good at -4 ( means 4 more items left than arrived).  Now I am up to 0.



The great is not the enemy of the good.  -4 is great but 0 is still very good.

How I arrived at 15 was my observations of my relationship to clothes that came out of my closet purge.    I realized I favor certain items and wear them a lot.  I had to get rid of all my favorite clothes because they were actually worn out.  That was painful.  Same with shoes.  Still have 50 pairs of shoes after the purge but I mostly only wear about 3 pairs.  So it made me think, why don't I try to limit my future purchases to those I would actually wear a lot.   

I have a hard time passing up bargains that are mostly great but not perfect for me.  But if they are not perfect for me, I won't wear them.  I don't have a hard time letting go of things, but I have a hard time not letting them creep in to my closet in the first place. 

I think I am not alone.   There was a recent article on Vogue online entitled:  What clothes do you truly wear?  The real life wardrobes of Vogue editors.  Reading this made me feel better about my repetitive dressing habits.  

http://www.vogue.com/13429926/real-...0&spJobID=723786775&spReportId=NzIzNzg2Nzc1S0


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> oooh  rent a puppy sounds good to me.  I want a time share cavalier king charles spaniel.  I would walk it but it could shed in someone else's house.



I would absolutely love a rent a puppy because I would insist that the DH take care of it.  My fear has always been that he would get the gigantic dog that he would like and I would get stuck taking care of it.


----------



## marietouchet

Cordeliere said:


> I have a new scarf that I consider to be more like a new toy.   It is LA TOUR EIFFEL S'ENVOLE and it cost me $127.50.  It is like MrsOwen's husband said when she bought a book "I didn't think there was anything at Hermes that cost $60".    While I am thrilled to have gotten this at a price that I did not think was possible in the Hermes world, it has given me the lust to find other treasures in the bargain basement.  My goal is to keep my bag collection under 10 (not all Hermes) and my scarf collection at about 15, so the bargain shopping fever is not a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I say this is a toy is I was highly ambivalent about buying it. I couldn't imagine how it would tie.  Bunnycat helped me with that.  I finally decided to go for it as a trainer scarf.  It has a faint spot on one edge which I can't see now that I have it.  I thought I would use it to learn how to wash scarves and I would take it to Paris with me as my daily use scarf on our vacation.   My goal is to try to tie it a different way each day of our vacation.  Since I am home so much, it is hard to get motivated to learn different ties, so this is like a tie trainer in scarf wearing territory.  I figured if I didn't like the scarf to wear after the vacation, I do like it as art and I could hang it on the wall as a reminder of our Paris trip.
> 
> 
> 
> When it came, the colors were much better than on eBay.  DH loves it.  It is his favorite of my scarf purchases so far.




Am blown away with how well this has worked out !


----------



## rainneday

Hello to everyone!  I have some pictures of my Mother's Day gifts to share (sorry it took me a while to come back with them!). Pirula, the correct Gavroche showed up! Weren't you helping me to track this one down because they had the CW numbers wrong online? Thank you!!!  I will upload some detailed pics to the clubhouse threads for anyone curious about the enamel, clic clac, and china. 

I hope that everyone is having a peaceful and relaxing day


----------



## Cordeliere

marietouchet said:


> Am blown away with how well this has worked out !



as am I.


----------



## dharma

klynneann said:


> Is this the thing where you can kind of "rent" a puppy for an hour or something??!!





etoile de mer said:


> Tell us more! :doggie:





Cordeliere said:


> oooh  rent a puppy sounds good to me.  I want a time share cavalier king charles spaniel.  I would walk it but it could shed in someone else's house.





gracekelly said:


> I would absolutely love a rent a puppy because I would insist that the DH take care of it.  My fear has always been that he would get the gigantic dog that he would like and I would get stuck taking care of it.



It was an Uber charity event for the SPCA. One could have puppies brought to their workplace for 15 minutes of playtime. It was the perfect break during a stressful project and everyone had a blast getting puppy kisses and wiggles. The day was greatly improved


----------



## dharma

Cordeliere said:


> as am I.



Congrats on a fab new scarf!


----------



## klynneann

dharma said:


> It was an Uber charity event for the SPCA. One could have puppies brought to their workplace for 15 minutes of playtime. It was the perfect break during a stressful project and everyone had a blast getting puppy kisses and wiggles. The day was greatly improved



oh my goodness!!  My office could sooo use something like this!


----------



## dharma

rainneday said:


> Hello to everyone!  I have some pictures of my Mother's Day gifts to share (sorry it took me a while to come back with them!). Pirula, the correct Gavroche showed up! Weren't you helping me to track this one down because they had the CW numbers wrong online? Thank you!!!  I will upload some detailed pics to the clubhouse threads for anyone curious about the enamel, clic clac, and china.
> 
> I hope that everyone is having a peaceful and relaxing day



Gorgeous, Rainneday! I especially love the china, it's so delicate


----------



## rainneday

dharma said:


> Gorgeous, Rainneday! I especially love the china, it's so delicate



Thank you, Dharma!  I like the background color of this plate very much, it is almost a Robin's Egg Blue but with a bit of Sea Glass Green mixed in, very pretty and looks beautiful displayed next to black and white photos. I'm a Leo so I had to have the lion plate


----------



## dharma

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today from the terrace at the Whitney Museum in New York:
> The sculpture is "White Snow" by Paul McCarthy.



Oh, this is wonderful! I was there a couple of weeks ago for the portrait exhibit and missed this! It was so rainy and cold, I never went to the terraces. I love the new space, don't you?


----------



## EmileH

rainneday said:


> Hello to everyone!  I have some pictures of my Mother's Day gifts to share (sorry it took me a while to come back with them!). Pirula, the correct Gavroche showed up! Weren't you helping me to track this one down because they had the CW numbers wrong online? Thank you!!!  I will upload some detailed pics to the clubhouse threads for anyone curious about the enamel, clic clac, and china.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that everyone is having a peaceful and relaxing day




Very nice presents rainneday!


----------



## dharma

klynneann said:


> oh my goodness!!  My office could sooo use something like this!



I think pets are great stress reducers in the workplace, although maybe not for folks that don't like pets, . Here's the little guy I was in love with. He was much happier than in this photo but just as cute


----------



## klynneann

dharma said:


> I think pets are great stress reducers in the workplace, although maybe not for folks that don't like pets, . Here's the little guy I was in love with. He was much happier than in this photo but just as cute



Oh my gosh!  The cuteness!!!


----------



## dharma

rainneday said:


> Thank you, Dharma!  I like the background color of this plate very much, it is almost a Robin's Egg Blue but with a bit of Sea Glass Green mixed in, very pretty and looks beautiful displayed next to black and white photos. I'm a Leo so I had to have the lion plate



Oh wow, really? I'll definitely check it out, that is my absolutely favorite color! I'll be in Paris soon and I'm hoping to pick up a few things that will will distract me from wanting a new bag. Not sure of that's possible.......


----------



## rainneday

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very nice presents rainneday!



Thank you, Pocketbook Pup!  The gavroche just arrived today!



dharma said:


> I think pets are great stress reducers in the workplace, although maybe not for folks that don't like pets, . Here's the little guy I was in love with. He was much happier than in this photo but just as cute



Oh my goooodnesss...I need to hug this guy right now! He looks so snuggly and soft.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> The great is not the enemy of the good.  -4 is great but 0 is still very good.
> 
> How I arrived at 15 was my observations of my relationship to clothes that came out of my closet purge.    I realized I favor certain items and wear them a lot.  I had to get rid of all my favorite clothes because they were actually worn out.  That was painful.  Same with shoes.  Still have 50 pairs of shoes after the purge but I mostly only wear about 3 pairs.  So it made me think, why don't I try to limit my future purchases to those I would actually wear a lot.
> 
> I have a hard time passing up bargains that are mostly great but not perfect for me.  But if they are not perfect for me, I won't wear them.  I don't have a hard time letting go of things, but I have a hard time not letting them creep in to my closet in the first place.
> 
> I think I am not alone.   There was a recent article on Vogue online entitled:  What clothes do you truly wear?  The real life wardrobes of Vogue editors.  Reading this made me feel better about my repetitive dressing habits.
> 
> http://www.vogue.com/13429926/real-...0&spJobID=723786775&spReportId=NzIzNzg2Nzc1S0




Interesting article. Thanks for sharing. I think this is a very common situation. I'm trying to pare down and only have things that I love and will wear and that look good on me. It's an ongoing process for sure. I think I'm in the range of two out for every one in right now, except for scarves where I'm hanging out at a stable number at this point and not really wishing for more. And jewelry, where I'm trying to build a collection. 

I do have some favorite pieces that I have worn to death that I just don't want to give up. For instance the perfect black skirt that I wore today. I wish I could find a good tailor to recreate it.

I am also guilty of saving my best pieces. I'm trying to get more of them into my rotation.

Pocketbook pup had a bit of a rough day today. He spent the day at the emergency vet for tummy troubles but is home safe and sound now. Happy to have him back.


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Interesting article. Thanks for sharing. I think this is a very common situation. I'm trying to pare down and only have things that I love and will wear and that look good on me. It's an ongoing process for sure. I think I'm in the range of two out for every one in right now, except for scarves where I'm hanging out at a stable number at this point and not really wishing for more. And jewelry, where I'm trying to build a collection.
> 
> I do have some favorite pieces that I have worn to death that I just don't want to give up. For instance the perfect black skirt that I wore today. I wish I could find a good tailor to recreate it.
> 
> I am also guilty of saving my best pieces. I'm trying to get more of them into my rotation.
> 
> Pocketbook pup had a bit of a rough day today. He spent the day at the emergency vet for tummy troubles but is home safe and sound now. Happy to have him back.



  I'm glad he's feeling better now.


----------



## rainneday

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Pocketbook pup had a bit of a rough day today. He spent the day at the emergency vet for tummy troubles but is home safe and sound now. Happy to have him back.



Aww no, that's scary. Did he get into something that he wasn't supposed to eat?


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I do have some favorite pieces that I have worn to death that I just don't want to give up. For instance the perfect black skirt that I wore today.* I wish I could find a good tailor to recreate it.*
> 
> *I am also guilty of saving my best pieces. *I'm trying to get more of them into my rotation.
> 
> Pocketbook pup had a bit of a rough day today. He spent the day at the emergency vet for tummy troubles but is home safe and sound now. Happy to have him back.



Have had exactly the same thought about my favorite black skirt but would not know  what fabric to use or where to get it.     And that is a very good point about saving best pieces.  I am starting to ask myself why I don't use my Kelly as workhorse bag.

Tell Eli that all of us in his fan club said for him to get well soon.


----------



## EmileH

rainneday said:


> Aww no, that's scary. Did he get into something that he wasn't supposed to eat?




Not that we know of. He's so small that he became dehydrated quickly. But he seems to be getting better. They told me that they gave him a pain medicine that could make him more affectionate. I said that's not possible. He's the most affectionate little dog. It seems to have had a paradoxical effect. He's totally uninterested in us. [emoji22]


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Have had exactly the same thought about my favorite black skirt but would not know  what fabric to use or where to get it.     And that is a very good point about saving best pieces.  I am starting to ask myself why I don't use my Kelly as workhorse bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell Eli that all of us in his fan club said for him to get well soon.




Thank you!


----------



## rainneday

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Not that we know of. He's so small that he became dehydrated quickly. But he seems to be getting better. They told me that they gave him a pain medicine that could make him more affectionate. I said that's not possible. He's the most affectionate little dog. It seems to have had a paradoxical effect. He's totally uninterested in us. [emoji22]





Poor little guy! Aww he just isn't himself, hopefully you can wean him off the meds soon. When our Chi was having that same constant uhmm loss of bodily fluids we gave her some water from white rice. I had to Google to figure out the correct ratio, but it really helped to slow things down. I have my fingers crossed that he gets some rest and feels much better tomorrow.


----------



## EmileH

rainneday said:


> Poor little guy! Aww he just isn't himself, hopefully you can wean him off the meds soon. When our Chi was having that same constant uhmm loss of bodily fluids we gave her some water from white rice. I had to Google to figure out the correct ratio, but it really helped to slow things down. I have my fingers crossed that he gets some rest and feels much better tomorrow.




Thank you for the suggestion and good wishes. I'll look that up.


----------



## scarf1

rainneday said:


> Hello to everyone!  I have some pictures of my Mother's Day gifts to share (sorry it took me a while to come back with them!). Pirula, the correct Gavroche showed up! Weren't you helping me to track this one down because they had the CW numbers wrong online? Thank you!!!  I will upload some detailed pics to the clubhouse threads for anyone curious about the enamel, clic clac, and china.
> 
> I hope that everyone is having a peaceful and relaxing day


Beautiful! What a Lucky mom!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Interesting article. Thanks for sharing. I think this is a very common situation. I'm trying to pare down and only have things that I love and will wear and that look good on me. It's an ongoing process for sure. I think I'm in the range of two out for every one in right now, except for scarves where I'm hanging out at a stable number at this point and not really wishing for more. And jewelry, where I'm trying to build a collection.
> 
> I do have some favorite pieces that I have worn to death that I just don't want to give up. For instance the perfect black skirt that I wore today. I wish I could find a good tailor to recreate it.
> 
> I am also guilty of saving my best pieces. I'm trying to get more of them into my rotation.
> 
> Pocketbook pup had a bit of a rough day today. He spent the day at the emergency vet for tummy troubles but is home safe and sound now. Happy to have him back.


Hope Eli is feeling better!

2 out for every one in is great!


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you for the suggestion and good wishes. I'll look that up.



Poor baby, I hope he feels better soon


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Exactly this. It is unfortunate that these things happen and a good idea to be aware and mindful, but being afraid to go anywhere is letting them win.




Amen Kyokei.


----------



## Freckles1

dharma said:


> Oh wow, really? I'll definitely check it out, that is my absolutely favorite color! I'll be in Paris soon and I'm hoping to pick up a few things that will will distract me from wanting a new bag. Not sure of that's possible.......




Dharma when are you going? We will be there May 28th to June 5th!
I am distraught!! Roger Federer has pulled out of Roland Garros!! We have 4th round tickets for Philippe -Chatrier stadium and now I won't get to see my "old man"!!!  I am a wreck!!!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Dharma when are you going? We will be there May 28th to June 5th!
> I am distraught!! Roger Federer has pulled out of Roland Garros!! We have 4th round tickets for Philippe -Chatrier stadium and now I won't get to see my "old man"!!!  I am a wreck!!!!




Oh no! How disappointing. Im so sorry. I'm sure you will still have a wonderful time.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh no! How disappointing. Im so sorry. I'm sure you will still have a wonderful time.




We will. I will have to root for someone else. Boo. Hopefully Jo Willy Tsonga will be on court 1!! I will cheer for the home team!!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

I'm totally out of the convo, I think I've missed pages but I'm just jumping in.

Dharma, you got the puppy Uber! Friends did it last year and I missed it. I hope it was such a fun break and it raised lots of money! I can attest to the office pets being a great stress reliever. My studio cats are more like therapy cats at this point, I LOVE having them there and can't imagine work without them. They're very secure in their jobs as Chief Pest Control Officer and Plant Taste Testers. 

I'm excited for everyone's Paris trips. I will say I was just at the airport and was quite impressed with the upgrades at security as well as the staff. I haven't traveled in a bit and it seemed much improved. No shoe taking off, no removing laptop from bags, smooth sailing and heavy duty X Rays I guess. 

Today  I snuck out for an afternoon of hang time with my bestie of 20 years. She just turned 40 as will I in a few months. She got her first H item as a gift and is going with me to meet my SA and exchange as the item was not quite her style. I have warned her it's a very slippery slope! I got this top from Barneys which I'm quite excited to wear with high waisted pants. 

My BFF got the Givenchy Mini Pandora and I have to say I really wanted one too but am trying to wait it out with H. In the past my way to get an H bag to show up was to buy something else extravagant but I'd like to break that pattern this year!

Hope everyone is doing well, I'm working like a maniac again tomorrow and through the weekend.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> My studio cats are more like therapy cats at this point, I LOVE having them there and can't imagine work without them. They're very secure in their jobs as Chief Pest Control Officer and Plant Taste Testers.
> .



I love cats.  This is the first time in 25 years of marriage that we have not had one or more.   But I think you have their roles wrong.   They are overlords who operate from the principal of "All this is mine."


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you for the suggestion and good wishes. I'll look that up.





Freckles1 said:


> Dharma when are you going? We will be there May 28th to June 5th!
> I am distraught!! Roger Federer has pulled out of Roland Garros!! We have 4th round tickets for Philippe -Chatrier stadium and now I won't get to see my "old man"!!!  I am a wreck!!!!



Aww Freckles, sorry you won't get to see Roger! I know you will have a great time regardless, it's Paris! I won't be there until the end of June but it feels like tomorrow, I'm so excited!


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I'm totally out of the convo, I think I've missed pages but I'm just jumping in.
> 
> Dharma, you got the puppy Uber! Friends did it last year and I missed it. I hope it was such a fun break and it raised lots of money! I can attest to the office pets being a great stress reliever. My studio cats are more like therapy cats at this point, I LOVE having them there and can't imagine work without them. They're very secure in their jobs as Chief Pest Control Officer and Plant Taste Testers.
> 
> I'm excited for everyone's Paris trips. I will say I was just at the airport and was quite impressed with the upgrades at security as well as the staff. I haven't traveled in a bit and it seemed much improved. No shoe taking off, no removing laptop from bags, smooth sailing and heavy duty X Rays I guess.
> 
> Today  I snuck out for an afternoon of hang time with my bestie of 20 years. She just turned 40 as will I in a few months. She got her first H item as a gift and is going with me to meet my SA and exchange as the item was not quite her style. I have warned her it's a very slippery slope! I got this top from Barneys which I'm quite excited to wear with high waisted pants.
> 
> My BFF got the Givenchy Mini Pandora and I have to say I really wanted one too but am trying to wait it out with H. In the past my way to get an H bag to show up was to buy something else extravagant but I'd like to break that pattern this year!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, I'm working like a maniac again tomorrow and through the weekend.



Love the top, MrsO! Now that pants are higher, I feel like all my tops need an update. I'm very short waisted and tried on a high rise pant the other day that basically went up to right below my breasts. It was pretty funny. 
Not to enable you, but the mini Pandora is an amazing bag. I bought my first in Paris and used it the whole trip. It fits a compact wallet,  dsl camera, passport, glasses and a few cosmetics. Without the camera, a long wallet and a small water bottle. It's like Hermione's magic bag. I love it for the city. Found a second one at TJ Maxx! I think you should get one, but on your Paris trip where it's a third less expensive. The chèvre leather is lovely and the colors are great. The fabric lining is the only downside but in a way I worry less with it and it holds up perfectly.
Have a successful weekend!


----------



## Mindi B

Sending love and hugs to Eli.

I would love to institute a one-in, two (or more)-out policy, but I fear I could not do it.  Instead, I operate in binge mode--14 in, 26 out; 38 in (whoops, how did _that_ happen?!) and panic-mode-65-out.  Oy.

I did recently cheat on Hermes and bought--a mini-Pandora.  It was on super-sale because it was last season's peacock feather print, but it is really pretty and hey, I figured Hermes was unlikely ever to do a peacock feather print.  (Real peacock feathers they have done, I believe, and I couldn't afford that one. . . .)


----------



## EmileH

Thanks everyone for your good wishes.


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> Not to enable you, but the mini Pandora is an amazing bag. I bought my first in Paris and used it the whole trip. It fits a compact wallet,  dsl camera, passport, glasses and a few cosmetics. Without the camera, a long wallet and a small water bottle. It's like Hermione's magic bag. I love it for the city. Found a second one at TJ Maxx! I think you should get one, but on your Paris trip where it's a third less expensive. The chèvre leather is lovely and the colors are great. The fabric lining is the only downside but in a way I worry less with it and it holds up perfectly.
> Have a successful weekend!



This place is so enabling.  Read this description and thought "Sounds awesome.  Maybe I want one.  Must research."   To my relief it didn't call to me.


----------



## Kyokei

I almost bought the mini Pandora about a year ago, but it was in the wrong leather so I passed. I just got saw that they got it in in the leather and color combo I liked a few weeks ago and checked it out but ultimately passed. The strap was too long for me and while I really like the look of the bag.... it's difficult to justify other bags when I really want to focus on H. In a way, something about the other bags just feels lacking...

I don't feel this way about bags I already own and love and have "bonded with" (an odd term to use for a bag perhaps, but... this is TPF after all )

Before I really got to know the different styles of H bags and was mostly there for the scarves, I had planned on buying myself a Chanel Jumbo for my birthday. Fast forward and I was so taken in by the many products of H that when the time came, I ended up buying the blanket instead. 

I did check out the Jumbo one last time, but something just felt different to the way I feel when I carry my Kelly and Evelyne.

I do have a Pandora box bag! It is my "fancy" bag and I hardly carry it because I don't go to many events that require something like that. But it's nice to have just in case, and I don't like clutches, so it is my alternative.


----------



## Cordeliere

Kyokei said:


> ... it's difficult to justify other bags when I really want to focus on H. In a way, something about the other bags just feels lacking...



My Valentino rockstud came today.  I love everything about it except the way the leather feels.  To try to explain it to DH, I ran upstairs and got a Hermes bag in box.  He couldn't tell the difference.  I gave him a look like he was an alien from another planet who had three heads.  Unbelievable.

So it is a bit disappointing that I don't love the feel since that is the most important thing in a bag for me.  But I am not sending it back because there is not a Hermes substitute that I am interested in and otherwise I really like it.  It is so hard to find a bag that is perfect in every way.  This bag was a shocking lesson that there probably only be Hermes bags in my future.


----------



## Kyokei

Cordeliere said:


> My Valentino rockstud came today.  I love everything about it except the way the leather feels.  To try to explain it to DH, I ran upstairs and got a Hermes bag in box.  He couldn't tell the difference.  I gave him a look like he was an alien from another planet who had three heads.  Unbelievable.
> 
> So it is a bit disappointing that I don't love the feel since that is the most important thing in a bag for me.  But I am not sending it back because there is not a Hermes substitute that I am interested in and otherwise I really like it.  It is so hard to find a bag that is perfect in every way.  This bag was a shocking lesson that there probably only be Hermes bags in my future.



Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that. There is definitely a difference in quality between Hermes and other brands.... I say this even about brands that I really do like as well.

It is very hard to find a bag that is 100% perfect in every way. I feel that way about my Kelly which is why, when I was offered a SO, I opted for another K32. I would like to branch out into other styles and sizes as well, but I know the K works well for me and my life.

I am starting to come to the conclusion that there will probably only be Hermes bags in my future as well.... I never thought it would come to that, but....


----------



## Madam Bijoux

dharma said:


> Oh, this is wonderful! I was there a couple of weeks ago for the portrait exhibit and missed this! It was so rainy and cold, I never went to the terraces. I love the new space, don't you?



Hi, Dharma
The new Whitney is a fascinating place.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks everyone for your good wishes.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Interesting article. Thanks for sharing. I think this is a very common situation. I'm trying to pare down and only have things that I love and will wear and that look good on me. It's an ongoing process for sure. I think I'm in the range of two out for every one in right now, except for scarves where I'm hanging out at a stable number at this point and not really wishing for more. And jewelry, where I'm trying to build a collection.
> 
> I do have some favorite pieces that I have worn to death that I just don't want to give up. For instance the perfect black skirt that I wore today. I wish I could find a good tailor to recreate it.
> 
> I am also guilty of saving my best pieces. I'm trying to get more of them into my rotation.
> 
> Pocketbook pup had a bit of a rough day today. He spent the day at the emergency vet for tummy troubles but is home safe and sound now. Happy to have him back.



Glad Pocketbook pup is doing better.


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> Sending love and hugs to Eli.
> 
> I would love to institute a one-in, two (or more)-out policy, but I fear I could not do it.  Instead, I operate in binge mode--14 in, 26 out; 38 in (whoops, how did _that_ happen?!) and panic-mode-65-out.  Oy.
> 
> I did recently cheat on Hermes and bought--a mini-Pandora.  It was on super-sale because it was last season's peacock feather print, but it is really pretty and hey, I figured Hermes was unlikely ever to do a peacock feather print.  (Real peacock feathers they have done, I believe, and I couldn't afford that one. . . .)


The peacock print is really nice. Givenchy does beautiful seasonal prints, congrats on a great deal!


Cordeliere said:


> This place is so enabling.  Read this description and thought "Sounds awesome.  Maybe I want one.  Must research."   To my relief it didn't call to me.


So funny! It is a little blob of a bag, I was not into it at first until my back was aching in Paris and I needed a light bag for quick fix. Fell in love with it's usefulness and super casual vibe.



Kyokei said:


> I almost bought the mini Pandora about a year ago, but it was in the wrong leather so I passed. I just got saw that they got it in in the leather and color combo I liked a few weeks ago and checked it out but ultimately passed. The strap was too long for me and while I really like the look of the bag.... it's difficult to justify other bags when I really want to focus on H. In a way, something about the other bags just feels lacking...
> 
> I don't feel this way about bags I already own and love and have "bonded with" (an odd term to use for a bag perhaps, but... this is TPF after all )
> 
> Before I really got to know the different styles of H bags and was mostly there for the scarves, I had planned on buying myself a Chanel Jumbo for my birthday. Fast forward and I was so taken in by the many products of H that when the time came, I ended up buying the blanket instead.
> 
> I did check out the Jumbo one last time, but something just felt different to the way I feel when I carry my Kelly and Evelyne.
> 
> I do have a Pandora box bag! It is my "fancy" bag and I hardly carry it because I don't go to many events that require something like that. But it's nice to have just in case, and I don't like clutches, so it is my alternative.



I understand this feeling, almost everything I buy, I think it's $ I should spend at H instead. Thank goodness that hasn't extended to groceries and such  
If H made a substitute for how I use the mini Pandora, or my mini Chanel reissue,  I would jump on it. I think the mini Halzan might come close but I don't like it. The mini Roulis I really like but I don't think it goes crossbody. The new mini kelly would win hands down if it can fit the same amount but I don't think it will. I did own the PM Evelyn but the strap adjustment buckle hurt my back so I sold it. Maybe one day the right H bag will come along for this purpose.



Cordeliere said:


> My Valentino rockstud came today.  I love everything about it except the way the leather feels.  To try to explain it to DH, I ran upstairs and got a Hermes bag in box.  He couldn't tell the difference.  I gave him a look like he was an alien from another planet who had three heads.  Unbelievable.
> 
> So it is a bit disappointing that I don't love the feel since that is the most important thing in a bag for me.  But I am not sending it back because there is not a Hermes substitute that I am interested in and otherwise I really like it.  It is so hard to find a bag that is perfect in every way.  This bag was a shocking lesson that there probably only be Hermes bags in my future.


Sorry you are disappointed with the bag. Nothing feels quite like H box leather. It looked great in the photo, I think you will start to enjoy it as you use it.


----------



## klynneann

Mindi B said:


> I did recently cheat on Hermes and bought--a mini-Pandora.  It was on super-sale because it was last season's peacock feather print, but it is really pretty and hey, I figured Hermes was unlikely ever to do a peacock feather print.  (Real peacock feathers they have done, I believe, and I couldn't afford that one. . . .)





Cordeliere said:


> This place is so enabling.  Read this description and thought "Sounds awesome.  Maybe I want one.  Must research."   To my relief it didn't call to me.





dharma said:


> The peacock print is really nice. Givenchy does beautiful seasonal prints, congrats on a great deal!
> 
> So funny! It is a little blob of a bag, I was not into it at first until my back was aching in Paris and I needed a light bag for quick fix. Fell in love with it's usefulness and super casual vibe.



I was always halfsie about the Pandora - I feel like the look of the bag itself is definitely something that needs to grown on you, and it's been growing on me lol.  Thanks to you ladies, however, I did check out the mini yesterday and it really is quite roomy, yet small enough to be really easy to use when traveling or running errands.  I've added it to my never-ending list...

I know some of you have mentioned that H is your one and only, but I still find lots of brands and bags that appeal to me (although I have noticed it's somewhat less than in the past - not sure if that's because I just don't like what's out right now or if it's because H is taking over).  I think there are several reasons for that and one is certainly that H doesn't make bags that always fit my needs.  H bags have a certain aesthetic - sometimes I like things that are a little more, vivacious shall we say?    Another reason is that I often mull a purchase for quite a while, and with H, by the time I'm ready, the color I've decided I want is already gone.  The other thing is budget - for me right now, most H bags are at a price point which must be saved for, and unfortunately there are a lot of items at that price point that are also distracting me (ahem, VCA), so it's all about choices...


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe

I'm having my first day off in 17 days [emoji42] hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday, will catch up later today!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe
> 
> I'm having my first day off in 17 days [emoji42] hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday, will catch up later today!




Enjoy Mrs Owen!


----------



## Cordeliere

klynneann said:


> I know some of you have mentioned that H is your one and only, but *I still find lots of brands and bags that appeal to me *(although I have noticed it's somewhat less than in the past - not sure if that's because I just don't like what's out right now or if it's because H is taking over).  I think there are several reasons for that and one is certainly that *H doesn't make bags that always fit my needs*.  H bags have a certain aesthetic - sometimes I like things that are a little more, vivacious shall we say?    Another reason is that I often mull a purchase for quite a while, and with H, by the time I'm ready, the color I've decided I want is already gone.  The other thing is budget - for me right now, most* H bags are at a price point which must be saved for,* and unfortunately there are a lot of items at that price point that are also distracting me (ahem, VCA), so it's all about choices...



I hear you.  The styling of Dior appeals to me.   I am a real sucker for bags with contrast interiors.  I could get a nice Diorissmo in a black clemence like leather with a beautiful fushia pink leather interior for about $3400.   My chances of getting a Hermes with a contrast interior in a color I like, size, leather and hardware seem slim to none.  But I don't like how the handle feels on the Diorissmo. Sigh. 

The search for perfect bags frustrates me.  In the past I was not so picky because the price point was so much lower, I was willing to overlook deficiencies.  Now I am not.  As my friend pointed out, sometimes the search for luxury feels so un-luxurious.


----------



## Mindi B

MrsO, I have a question.  When you are strolling in your fur-lined Gucci loafers, do you find you need to sort of tense your toes to keep them on your feet?  Or alter your stride or pace in any way?  Or do they just cling to your feet regardless and I am, as I suspect, a foot-challenged freak who ought not to try to wear fancy shoes?  I am leaning toward the latter. . . .


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe
> 
> I'm having my first day off in 17 days [emoji42] hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday, will catch up later today!




Have a beautiful day MrsO!!


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> MrsO, I have a question.  When you are strolling in your fur-lined Gucci loafers, do you find you need to sort of tense your toes to keep them on your feet?  Or alter your stride or pace in any way?  Or do they just cling to your feet regardless and I am, as I suspect, a foot-challenged freak who ought not to try to wear fancy shoes?  I am leaning toward the latter. . . .



I do feel like I'm flexing a little to keep them on and yes, I'm not exactly speed walking in them. I wore them basically hiking up a steep incline (not on purpose) and thought my foot would slide out. Believe it or not, the fur gave me a bit of discomfort on my little toe after 3 days of wear but that might have been breaking in. They would benefit from some sort of toe grip bar like on Birkenstocks or something. I'm just hoping as they wear in the fur will sort of form a grip. You're not challenged I don't think but perhaps because you got the Mens version they may be too wide?


----------



## Mindi B

They are a little wide, but I do have bunions (ick) so my forefoot is wider than normal--the women's version, which I also tried, felt like my foot wouldn't quite fit comfortably all the way to the toe.  I am relieved to hear that at least you are not running marathons in them!  I do think they are cool and if I can wear them for occasional NYC strolls, that will do.  The interiors are soooo soft--though I can absolutely imagine them rubbing my feet with time as they did your toe.  Any and every shoe on the planet can cause blisters on me.  My DH keeps suggesting I tan my feet.


----------



## MSO13

Hello again,

I'm contentedly stuffed with gluten free pancakes, I only want to eat breakfast food on Sundays for some reason. 

I do think that the mini Pandora would be very functional and will take Dharma's advice and grab in in France early next year. There seems to be no rush to get this one as I'm interested in the gray/charcoal/anthracite crumpled leather which seems to be a long term style. Mindi, I saw the Peacock print and if the leopard goes on sale I may grab that one instead. 

I do still consider bags from other brands and last year I added a Celine Box in a color similar to Rouge H, a tiny LV, a tiny Fendi and a Chanel Girl bag in addition to my 2 H bags. That was a bit of a crazy bag year for me, not to be repeated as I've got most of my needs covered now. I love to look though. After trying on several iterations of Chanel classics I realized I'm just not that person and though I like a lot of the novelty/seasonal bags the few that I've handled do not feel up to par with the price tags.  I did really love the top handle Boy, Kyokei I think you have that one. That felt great but I had just bought my HAC and didn't need another costly purchase. H doesn't cover every single bag need but it is hard to spend elsewhere. 

I'm still losing weight so I'm trying not to buy clothing and I have shoes covered and then some!  I'm going to look at some jewelry to stack with my watch. It seems DH is open to gifting my with my Cartier JUC Rose Gold possibly with diamonds for my 40th birthday and I'd love to get one more piece to stack with that. I liked the white gold Collier de Chien and I also like the Chaine D'ancre Enchainee with the single drop diamond. 

Pocketbook, is Eli feeling better?  I saw your new Chanel jacket on the thread, it's gorgeous! 

Dharma and Madam B, I'm hoping to go to the Whitney when I'm next in NYC for more than just a few hours. Preferably on a day when the weather is nice! I've been spending soooo much time in museums lately but working, not getting to look at the art. There is something fun about running around in the tunnels under the art museum though! 

Freckles, how are your new bags? Have you taken the Constance out? I'm wondering how you like the size? I am surprised how much I love my Jige, it holds just what I need for a quick lunch out and errands. 

Cordeliere, I understand about the Valentino. My Celine Box is supposedly similar to H box but I can tell you while it's beautiful, it's nowhere near my Box H watch strap! I still love it though!

Ok, I'm off to browse the threads and possibly nap. I am so exhausted! Apologies for the novel length post!


----------



## Mindi B

MrsO, you've earned the nap!  Thank you for your Gucci loafer intervention--and on a rare day off, no less!


----------



## Mindi B

Where is Pocketbook Pup's new Chanel jacket?  I want to see it!


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Where is Pocketbook Pup's new Chanel jacket?  I want to see it!




The Wardrobe section, how do you wear your Chanel Jacket?


----------



## EmileH

Hi ladies. So sorry. I was preoccupied with the puppy. He had to go back to the hospital for a few days but is home and doing very well. Thanks for your good wishes.

Anyway: I bought two jackets. A navy which I needed because my old no name navy jacket was a mess and then I learned that my ideal black jacket was available. And for a great price. So I bought that too. I also have the matching black skirt coming. And then I'm on ban until my fall Paris trip. But that's ok. For the first time in two years I am not coveting or even thinking about any scarves- old or new. So happy. [emoji23]

So here they are. Navy first then black.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sorry. Snafu. This is the black.


----------



## EmileH

And here's the navy. Forgive the terrible photos.


----------



## Mindi B

They are really lovely, Pocketbook Pup.  That beaded (or contrast-stiitched?) edge on the navy!  
Sorry Eli has been ill; glad to hear he's on the mend!  Give him a kiss on the head for me.


----------



## EmileH

Mrs Owen, great job on the continued weight loss. I reached a new all time high last week so I had to take serious measures. I'm doing smoothies for breakfast and lunch, a few healthy snacks and then a light dinner. So far so good. Even with the stress of the puppy I am down a few lbs this week.[emoji4]

I love the Celine box bag. I like the look better than the Constance. Gasp.  I know. Can't get past the H on the Constance. Has anyone seen the new cherche midi? I quite like that, but the price is s close to a Kelly....


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> They are really lovely, Pocketbook Pup.  That beaded edge on the navy!
> Sorry Eli has been ill; glad to hear he's on the mend!  Give him a kiss on the head for me.




Thank you. We were a mess for a few days. He is so much of a presence in our house. But he is back and acting just fine. He's very sleepy and cuddly which is fine by us. He is being showered with kisses. DH was so cute. He was so concerned about the little guy.


----------



## EmileH

Btw thanks to Pirula for lurking and telling me that you guys were looking for me. [emoji23]


----------



## klynneann

Cordeliere said:


> I hear you.  The styling of Dior appeals to me.   *I am a real sucker for bags with contrast interiors*.  I could get a nice Diorissmo in a black clemence like leather with a beautiful fushia pink leather interior for about $3400.   My chances of getting a Hermes with a contrast interior in a color I like, size, leather and hardware seem slim to none.  But I don't like how the handle feels on the Diorissmo. Sigh.
> 
> The search for perfect bags frustrates me.  In the past I was not so picky because the price point was so much lower, I was willing to overlook deficiencies.  Now I am not.  As my friend pointed out, sometimes the search for luxury feels so un-luxurious.



Yes!  And I love color-blocking too!  And yes, it's just so much easier in most stores - if you see it on the shelf, it can be yours just like that.  The Diorissimo sounds lovely - I'm sorry the handle doesn't work for you.  I've been carrying my Gucci Bamboo Top Handle lately and I'm really enjoying how the bamboo handle feels in my hand.  I don't think I would like it on my shoulder though.


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And here's the navy. Forgive the terrible photos.
> 
> View attachment 3362687



These are both gorgeous!  And I love how you're wearing them.

Very happy to hear your pup is back home.


----------



## klynneann

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I'm contentedly stuffed with gluten free pancakes, I only want to eat breakfast food on Sundays for some reason.
> 
> I do think that the mini Pandora would be very functional and will take Dharma's advice and grab in in France early next year. There seems to be no rush to get this one as I'm interested in the gray/charcoal/anthracite crumpled leather which seems to be a long term style. Mindi, I saw the Peacock print and if the leopard goes on sale I may grab that one instead.
> 
> I do still consider bags from other brands and last year I added a Celine Box in a color similar to Rouge H, a tiny LV, a tiny Fendi and a Chanel Girl bag in addition to my 2 H bags. That was a bit of a crazy bag year for me, not to be repeated as I've got most of my needs covered now. I love to look though. After trying on several iterations of Chanel classics I realized I'm just not that person and though I like a lot of the novelty/seasonal bags the few that I've handled do not feel up to par with the price tags.  I did really love the top handle Boy, Kyokei I think you have that one. That felt great but I had just bought my HAC and didn't need another costly purchase. H doesn't cover every single bag need but it is hard to spend elsewhere.
> 
> I'm still losing weight so I'm trying not to buy clothing and I have shoes covered and then some!  I'm going to look at some jewelry to stack with my watch. It seems DH is open to gifting my with my Cartier JUC Rose Gold possibly with diamonds for my 40th birthday and I'd love to get one more piece to stack with that. I liked the white gold Collier de Chien and I also like the Chaine D'ancre Enchainee with the single drop diamond.
> 
> Pocketbook, is Eli feeling better?  I saw your new Chanel jacket on the thread, it's gorgeous!
> 
> Dharma and Madam B, I'm hoping to go to the Whitney when I'm next in NYC for more than just a few hours. Preferably on a day when the weather is nice! I've been spending soooo much time in museums lately but working, not getting to look at the art. There is something fun about running around in the tunnels under the art museum though!
> 
> Freckles, how are your new bags? Have you taken the Constance out? I'm wondering how you like the size? I am surprised how much I love my Jige, it holds just what I need for a quick lunch out and errands.
> 
> Cordeliere, I understand about the Valentino. My Celine Box is supposedly similar to H box but I can tell you while it's beautiful, it's nowhere near my Box H watch strap! I still love it though!
> 
> Ok, I'm off to browse the threads and possibly nap. I am so exhausted! Apologies for the novel length post!



Only breakfast on Sundays sounds wonderful, especially if it's pancakes!

The Chaine d'Ancre is beautiful, I very much like that one.

Congrats on the continued weight loss! I'm an emotional eater and I've gained quite a bit since I moved from NY.  I keep trying to lose the weight, but then something will happen and I'm back at square one.  Plus it's such a slow process that it can be very discouraging.  I know one day it will happen - until then I'll just keep trying.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup, I love the new jackets. They look wonderful on you.

MrsO, yes, the top handle one is the Boy I have! I had wanted a Boy for a while and when I saw that one I knew it was the perfect one. 

I need to lose a lot of weight as well. I have gained a lot in the past year and it is starting to really get to me. Many of my clothes don't fit...


----------



## EmileH

klynneann said:


> These are both gorgeous!  And I love how you're wearing them.
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy to hear your pup is back home.







klynneann said:


> Yes!  And I love color-blocking too!  And yes, it's just so much easier in most stores - if you see it on the shelf, it can be yours just like that.  The Diorissimo sounds lovely - I'm sorry the handle doesn't work for you.  I've been carrying my Gucci Bamboo Top Handle lately and I'm really enjoying how the bamboo handle feels in my hand.  I don't think I would like it on my shoulder though.







Kyokei said:


> Pocketbook Pup, I love the new jackets. They look wonderful on you.
> 
> MrsO, yes, the top handle one is the Boy I have! I had wanted a Boy for a while and when I saw that one I knew it was the perfect one.
> 
> I need to lose a lot of weight as well. I have gained a lot in the past year and it is starting to really get to me. Many of my clothes don't fit...




Thank you Klynnann and Kyokei. I have wanted a classic black jacket forever so there was no way I could pass that up. Plus it looks like Chanel is pricing the ready to wear a bit better this season than the last few years. I hope the trend holds out for the fall collection, I'd like to pick up a dress or two.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies. So sorry. I was preoccupied with the puppy. He had to go back to the hospital for a few days but is home and doing very well. Thanks for your good wishes.
> 
> Anyway: I bought two jackets. A navy which I needed because my old no name navy jacket was a mess and then I learned that my ideal black jacket was available. And for a great price. So I bought that too. I also have the matching black skirt coming. And then I'm on ban until my fall Paris trip. But that's ok. For the first time in two years I am not coveting or even thinking about any scarves- old or new. So happy. [emoji23]
> 
> So here they are. Navy first then black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362680
> 
> 
> Sorry. Snafu. This is the black.



You look so classy.   Wearing that jacket would make me feel very special.   Hope you enjoy every minute in it.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm still losing weight



How much are you down now?  When did you start?  Is your watch still helping?

It sounds like there are several of us who need inspiration.


----------



## Cordeliere

Kyokei said:


> MrsO, yes, the top handle one is the Boy I have! I had wanted a Boy for a while and when I saw that one I knew it was the perfect one.



Do you have a picture you could post?  I would like to see it.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> You look so classy.   Wearing that jacket would make me feel very special.   Hope you enjoy every minute in it.




You are too kind. Thank you. I feel fortunate to have it.


----------



## Kyokei

Cordeliere said:


> Do you have a picture you could post?  I would like to see it.




Here you go!


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 3362845




I love this. The top handle makes it so special.


----------



## MSO13

Well, I'm down another pant size so that's probably about 10lbs and my new top from Barney's is a smaller size than I normally take. I am now just going by my clothes and using my watch to stay active. Weighing too often was/is actually not great for me, I would either get frustrated and eat more or lose a lot and feel confident and then start splurging. I'm trying to just move a lot more and eat my normal low carb/low sugar diet most days. I relax a bit with the carbs during the weekend and during very busy times at work as I'm very active those days. 

I haven't been working out much but I'm pleased with how my clothes are fitting and the watch is a good reminder to move and be conscious of not eating like crazy on days I'm less active. I also am working very hard at therapy and my stress has improved so I'm no longer eating for emotional reasons. I swear the 10lbs came from just that. 

I'm hoping to be down another 2 sizes by the end of the year, I was my very heaviest a few years ago and lost a size a year for the past two years so to be down 2 sizes in a few months is great progress for me.


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 3362845



Yes, this one is a true beauty and felt super solid, heavy and well made!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Well, I'm down another pant size so that's probably about 10lbs and my new top from Barney's is a smaller size than I normally take. I am now just going by my clothes and using my watch to stay active. Weighing too often was/is actually not great for me, I would either get frustrated and eat more or lose a lot and feel confident and then start splurging. I'm trying to just move a lot more and eat my normal low carb/low sugar diet most days. I relax a bit with the carbs during the weekend and during very busy times at work as I'm very active those days.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been working out much but I'm pleased with how my clothes are fitting and the watch is a good reminder to move and be conscious of not eating like crazy on days I'm less active. I also am working very hard at therapy and my stress has improved so I'm no longer eating for emotional reasons. I swear the 10lbs came from just that.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to be down another 2 sizes by the end of the year, I was my very heaviest a few years ago and lost a size a year for the past two years so to be down 2 sizes in a few months is great progress for me.




That's just amazing. It's so very hard to do. Stress and boredom are definitely negative forces as far as weight gain. Your system really seems to be working for you. I wish you continued success and low stress.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Well, I'm down another pant size so that's probably about 10lbs and my new top from Barney's is a smaller size than I normally take. I am now just going by my clothes and using my watch to stay active. Weighing too often was/is actually not great for me, I would either get frustrated and eat more or lose a lot and feel confident and then start splurging. I'm trying to just move a lot more and eat my normal low carb/low sugar diet most days. I relax a bit with the carbs during the weekend and during very busy times at work as I'm very active those days.
> 
> I haven't been working out much but I'm pleased with how my clothes are fitting and the watch is a good reminder to move and be conscious of not eating like crazy on days I'm less active. I also am working very hard at therapy and my stress has improved so I'm no longer eating for emotional reasons. I swear the 10lbs came from just that.
> 
> I'm hoping to be down another 2 sizes by the end of the year, I was my very heaviest a few years ago and lost a size a year for the past two years so to be down 2 sizes in a few months is great progress for me.



Sounds like you are being smart.  Adopting a new life style instead of a temporary diet.


----------



## gracekelly

Kyokei said:


> Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 3362845



This is quite stunning!  I have always been curious about the weight of the Boy with that heavy chain. What do you think?


----------



## Cordeliere

Kyokei said:


> Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 3362845



Very cool with the handle.   I don't follow Chanel so I was not aware there was a version with a handle.   The boy bag appeals to me the most from my limited familiarity with the brand.  

Your life always looks so smart and urban with a wine glass next to your bag.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love this. The top handle makes it so special.



Thank you! The top handle was what won me over. I love bags with top handles.



MrsOwen3 said:


> Yes, this one is a true beauty and felt super solid, heavy and well made!



It definitely is well made compared to others I have tried! My perfect edge had a similar solid and well made feel which is why I chose that one.



gracekelly said:


> This is quite stunning!  I have always been curious about the weight of the Boy with that heavy chain. What do you think?



The chain is a lot lighter than it looks! Definitely less heavy than my Kelly, but I don't find the K to be particularly heavy either. I like this one in particular since I can wear it three ways: with the handle, cross body, or as a shoulder bag. I rarely do cross body but it isn't heavy to carry on the shoulder or with the handle at all.



Cordeliere said:


> Very cool with the handle.   I don't follow Chanel so I was not aware there was a version with a handle.   The boy bag appeals to me the most from my limited familiarity with the brand.
> 
> Your life always looks so smart and urban with a wine glass next to your bag.



I like Chanel bags a lot, but for a few of them I don't feel like the quality matches the price. That's why I ended up buying the (much less expensive in comparison as well) H blanket instead of the Jumbo. I love the look of the Jumbo, but it felt underwhelming when I actually wore it. Maybe because that was post-H and nothing really compares to H quality.

And thank you. I had a "bags and wine" theme going on for a while where I would take pictures of what bag I was wearing that day next to what wine I was drinking... It all kind of fell apart once I got my K, which became my primary bag for the time being at least. Now it is more like "Kelly and wine". Perhaps I should do H scarf and wine since that I actually switch often.


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbookpup, i love your jacket! If only I could justfiy the price tag with how often I may use it. But oh well, the dream will just have to live through you!&#128522;

MrsOwen, congrats on the weightloss! I think I've put on anywhere between 15-20 lbs the past year. I stopped checking! But alas, I don't know when or how to start. Any suggestions that does not involve moving my a$$?&#128517;&#128518;&#128518;

Kyokei, i love your chanel boy! Looks beautiful &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;

May we all have more H and less lbs &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## klynneann

MrsOwen3 said:


> Well, I'm down another pant size so that's probably about 10lbs and my new top from Barney's is a smaller size than I normally take. I am now just going by my clothes and using my watch to stay active. Weighing too often was/is actually not great for me, I would either get frustrated and eat more or lose a lot and feel confident and then start splurging. I'm trying to just move a lot more and eat my normal low carb/low sugar diet most days. I relax a bit with the carbs during the weekend and during very busy times at work as I'm very active those days.
> 
> I haven't been working out much but I'm pleased with how my clothes are fitting and the watch is a good reminder to move and be conscious of not eating like crazy on days I'm less active. I also am working very hard at therapy and my stress has improved so I'm no longer eating for emotional reasons. I swear the 10lbs came from just that.
> 
> I'm hoping to be down another 2 sizes by the end of the year, I was my very heaviest a few years ago and lost a size a year for the past two years so to be down 2 sizes in a few months is great progress for me.



Wow, that's wonderful!  Even one size per year is great!

When I'm dieting, I only weigh myself once a week because any more than that could send me into a tailspin.  To be honest, even the weekly weigh-in can send me into a tailspin.  I've thought about not weighing myself at all, as you are doing, MrsOwen, but when I am making progress, seeing that number drop is encouraging since it takes so long to feel any difference in my clothes.  I'm also working on the stress aspect of things, but I have a hard time recognizing when I am feeling that way.  Once I can figure that out, the next thing I would need to work on is what to do when I'm feeling that way, instead of eating (or shopping!).

Thanks for sharing - it's very inspirational and encouraging!



tabbi001 said:


> Pocketbookpup, i love your jacket! If only I could justfiy the price tag with how often I may use it. But oh well, the dream will just have to live through you!&#128522;
> 
> MrsOwen, congrats on the weightloss! I think I've put on anywhere between 15-20 lbs the past year. I stopped checking! But alas, I don't know when or how to start. Any suggestions that does not involve moving my a$$?&#128517;&#128518;&#128518;
> 
> Kyokei, i love your chanel boy! Looks beautiful &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;
> 
> *May we all have more H and less lbs* &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



Amen!


----------



## katekluet

Pocketbookpup, you wear the Chanel jackets with such elegance....they look wonderful. So glad to hear pup is home next doing well..They seem so helpless when they are sick .
Mrs.O! Congrats on the continuing weight loss...i too go by my clothes and not the scale.i saw the bracelet with the diamond drop in Vegas and loved it.
I got some great BV patent leather low heel pumps today that match my rouge H bag perfectly...saw them yesterday and woke up thinking about them....they look really good with jeans and casual pants.
Tabbi, more H and less lbs is right!


----------



## Cordeliere

tabbi001 said:


> .
> 
> Any suggestions that does not involve moving my a$$?&#128517;&#128518;&#128518;
> 
> May we all have more H and less lbs &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



Yes!!!


----------



## rainneday

dharma said:


> Oh wow, really? I'll definitely check it out, that is my absolutely favorite color! I'll be in Paris soon and I'm hoping to pick up a few things that will will distract me from wanting a new bag. Not sure of that's possible.......



Yes! I hope you pick up a few. It is such a lovely color. I believe the correct term for this color is Celadon, someone please correct me if I am wrong! I had to search Google to try and figure it out.


----------



## rainneday

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you for the suggestion and good wishes. I'll look that up.



I hope it helps the next time you need it. How is he today?



scarf1 said:


> Beautiful! What a Lucky mom!
> 
> 
> Hope Eli is feeling better!
> 
> 2 out for every one in is great!



Thank you, Scarf1!  



MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe
> 
> I'm having my first day off in 17 days [emoji42] hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday, will catch up later today!



Wow! You must be exhausted. I bet you were quite productive though!

My DH is doing 19 days straight, with a one day break last Wednesday so that we could go and view 12 properties in one shot  I don't think I can keep up with this type of schedule for very long.


----------



## rainneday

Does anyone else lose track when you try to go back and forth between replying to quotes, it's like I need a notepad to write down who I am replying to in every thread. There has to be a better way. 

Well, we are moving again, and so I am spending many, many, many toooo tooo many, hours a day looking at real estate listings (online and in person). This will be our 7th move in 4 years (in this area), 8th if we have to change rentals again before we find our house (although we had an agreement with our landlords to go month to month in order to better facilitate our leaving this rental once we found a house to buy, after spending one year here on a lease, they decided to raise our rent beyond what is reasonable at the start of the month to month phase). Did any of that make sense? Probably not, I am absolutely exhausted right now. In any case, they were going to keep our entire deposit if we broke our lease to move into our own property, so we stuck out the entire year here. I guess they think we will pay what they are asking, but we are not going to do that so...

Today we visited a property that was a fixer at around 700k, yeah uhmm...and needed about 150k in repairs, and there were about 50 applicants, and...it is expected to go 30% over asking. This is in the East Bay, not even in the city, so yeah...long day. And did I mention 1 (moldy) bathroom?  

I am also hunting on the opposite coast, so which ever presents itself first we will go with! Please wish us luck, we very much need it right now! 

I need to see some pictures of pretty things and perhaps a stiff drink (but DH is at work still and I am here on solo parenting duty so never mind )...I'm going to browse this thread and see what you all are up to! I need some happy news! 

ETA We had stopped searching because we burned out, and now we are jumping back in. Hence the many, oh so many, moves.


----------



## rainneday

Kyokei said:


> Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 3362845



The braided handle is so beautiful on this bag, Kyokei!



MrsOwen3 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I'm contentedly stuffed with gluten free pancakes, I only want to eat breakfast food on Sundays for some reason.
> 
> I do think that the mini Pandora would be very functional and will take Dharma's advice and grab in in France early next year. There seems to be no rush to get this one as I'm interested in the gray/charcoal/anthracite crumpled leather which seems to be a long term style. Mindi, I saw the Peacock print and if the leopard goes on sale I may grab that one instead.
> 
> I do still consider bags from other brands and last year I added a Celine Box in a color similar to Rouge H, a tiny LV, a tiny Fendi and a Chanel Girl bag in addition to my 2 H bags. That was a bit of a crazy bag year for me, not to be repeated as I've got most of my needs covered now. I love to look though. After trying on several iterations of Chanel classics I realized I'm just not that person and though I like a lot of the novelty/seasonal bags the few that I've handled do not feel up to par with the price tags.  I did really love the top handle Boy, Kyokei I think you have that one. That felt great but I had just bought my HAC and didn't need another costly purchase. H doesn't cover every single bag need but it is hard to spend elsewhere.
> 
> I'm still losing weight so I'm trying not to buy clothing and I have shoes covered and then some!  I'm going to look at some jewelry to stack with my watch. It seems DH is open to gifting my with my Cartier JUC Rose Gold possibly with diamonds for my 40th birthday and I'd love to get one more piece to stack with that. I liked the white gold Collier de Chien and I also like the Chaine D'ancre Enchainee with the single drop diamond.



Love the bracelet with the drop diamond! I wonder if it would get dinged up though, I guess you just can't wear it while typing, or anything where your wrist is repeatedly hitting a surface. Would love to see this on.


----------



## dhfwu

tabbi001 said:


> Any suggestions that does not involve moving my a$$?&#55357;&#56837;&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;


I dropped a few pounds by reducing the amount of refined sugar in my diet and not changing anything else. 1 pound came off each week for 5-6 weeks. A family friend drank 1-2 cans of Coke every day, and once he stopped that habit, he lost 25 pounds in 2 month. Since the weight loss seems to exceed the number of saved calories, I really think refined sugar messes with the way we metabolize food.

Then again, Cafe members probably already have healthier eating habits than we do.


----------



## tabbi001

dhfwu said:


> I dropped a few pounds by reducing the amount of refined sugar in my diet and not changing anything else. 1 pound came off each week for 5-6 weeks. A family friend drank 1-2 cans of Coke every day, and once he stopped that habit, he lost 25 pounds in 2 month. Since the weight loss seems to exceed the number of saved calories, I really think refined sugar messes with the way we metabolize food.
> 
> Then again, Cafe members probably already have healthier eating habits than we do.



It has been brought to my attention that I do need to cut down on my coke-drinking for breakfast, lunch and dinner!&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## dhfwu

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies. So sorry. I was preoccupied with the puppy. He had to go back to the hospital for a few days but is home and doing very well. Thanks for your good wishes.
> 
> Anyway: I bought two jackets. A navy which I needed because my old no name navy jacket was a mess and then I learned that my ideal black jacket was available. And for a great price. So I bought that too. I also have the matching black skirt coming. And then I'm on ban until my fall Paris trip. But that's ok. For the first time in two years I am not coveting or even thinking about any scarves- old or new. So happy. [emoji23]
> 
> So here they are. Navy first then black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362680
> 
> 
> Sorry. Snafu. This is the black.


Very, very nice. You look quite elegant, and I like how your VCA pendant gives your scarf room to shine but peeks out below as a little surprise. I've been lurking/gawking on the Chanel jacket thread, and those textiles look incredible. 

Also, I'm glad to hear your pup is doing better, and hope the worst is over.


----------



## MSO13

rainneday said:


> Does anyone else lose track when you try to go back and forth between replying to quotes, it's like I need a notepad to write down who I am replying to in every thread. There has to be a better way.
> 
> Well, we are moving again, and so I am spending many, many, many toooo tooo many, hours a day looking at real estate listings (online and in person). This will be our 7th move in 4 years (in this area), 8th if we have to change rentals again before we find our house (although we had an agreement with our landlords to go month to month in order to better facilitate our leaving this rental once we found a house to buy, after spending one year here on a lease, they decided to raise our rent beyond what is reasonable at the start of the month to month phase). Did any of that make sense? Probably not, I am absolutely exhausted right now. In any case, they were going to keep our entire deposit if we broke our lease to move into our own property, so we stuck out the entire year here. I guess they think we will pay what they are asking, but we are not going to do that so...
> 
> Today we visited a property that was a fixer at around 700k, yeah uhmm...and needed about 150k in repairs, and there were about 50 applicants, and...it is expected to go 30% over asking. This is in the East Bay, not even in the city, so yeah...long day. And did I mention 1 (moldy) bathroom?
> 
> I am also hunting on the opposite coast, so which ever presents itself first we will go with! Please wish us luck, we very much need it right now!
> 
> I need to see some pictures of pretty things and perhaps a stiff drink (but DH is at work still and I am here on solo parenting duty so never mind )...I'm going to browse this thread and see what you all are up to! I need some happy news!
> 
> ETA We had stopped searching because we burned out, and now we are jumping back in. Hence the many, oh so many, moves.




Wishing you lots of luck with the house hunt and pending move! That market is so crazy right now, my DH is in real estate following the music biz and it's a little less crazy here (mid Atlantic) but still a competitive time. I hope the right house in the right place finds you guys soon, it sounds so stressful. 

I moved a lot as a kid and I can tell you my mad packing skills have served me well as an adult, you would be amazed what I can fit in a car!!


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies. So sorry. I was preoccupied with the puppy. He had to go back to the hospital for a few days but is home and doing very well. Thanks for your good wishes.
> 
> Anyway: I bought two jackets. A navy which I needed because my old no name navy jacket was a mess and then I learned that my ideal black jacket was available. And for a great price. So I bought that too. I also have the matching black skirt coming. And then I'm on ban until my fall Paris trip. But that's ok. For the first time in two years I am not coveting or even thinking about any scarves- old or new. So happy. [emoji23]
> 
> So here they are. Navy first then black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362680
> 
> 
> Sorry. Snafu. This is the black.


Beautiful !!


----------



## momasaurus

I don't know where to post this, but I'm wondering if anyone here has one of these "travel cases" and can tell me about it. The H website, as we know, is impossible. 
http://usa.hermes.com/house/beach/t...ting-70461.html?color_hermes=NATUREL&nuance=1
Is this lined? Is it sturdy? What might one put in it? I think it's adorable and could be very useful. Thanks!!


----------



## EmileH

Thanks ladies for your compliments on my jackets. I get a lot of wear out of them. I wear them to work, with jeans, out to dinner. I have a few now so I think I'm done for a good while. I think they are like bags. The more you have the less often you use them. 

Which brings me to bags. Maitai has a new post on her blog and it looks like a new Kelly pochette. I'm still kind of kicking myself for turning down the bleu sapphir pochette That I was offered at the mothership. But I was trying to focus on jewelry not bags and I thought the capacity was so small. Smaller than my medium Chanel flap and smaller than the Kelly cut that MYH purchased. I feel better because mai tai points out that her insert can only be 1.5 inches tall to allow the bag to cinch at the top. That was my concern. It looks like there is a decent capacity from the outside but we all know that with Kellys that you cannot fill them to the top. So the top half is wasted space on the pochette. But I'm still sad. It was so pretty. 

Does anyone have a pochette and can you comment on capacity? I have a medium Chanel flap that I find very small. I would sell it but I do use it for travel or to go to the ballet or orchestra where space is limited and I want to place it on my lap. I usually carry it like a clutch and let the chain hang down but I like the option of using the strap and tucking it under my arm when walking on the city streets. The pochette capacity seemed even smaller than the medium flap and of course there is no strap. Someone please make me feel better about passing it up?[emoji12]

Jewelry: I have considered the chain d'ancre enchantee bracelet. It's very pretty. I am trying to decide between that and the filet d'or bracelet or necklace (the shorter simple one, not the long complicated one) for my next trip. Please do let us know what you decide. I wear my silver pieces so often but this would be my first gold piece from Hermes. 

Moving is so very hard. So rainneday I think I missed something. There was a possibility that you would be moving back east. But it sounds like you are staying local? Good luck with your house search. It sounds brutal. I hope things heat up here for when we are ready to sell. We have lost money on our last two houses.

My nutritionists says that it is only recommended that we weigh ourselves once per month. I still weigh myself daily, and get depressed. [emoji23]

Eli is home and doing very well. Speaking of weight loss, he went from 6.5 lbs to 5.5 lbs in less than a week! He was a little chubby but what a way to lose it. He is doing well and he seems like his old self again thank goodness.


----------



## Mindi B

That's the thing with our wee pups--they have so little "padding"!  It's great that you moved quickly and decisively when Eli was ill.  I had a cockatiel for 12 years and birds are also an enormous challenge because their tiny systems can be overwhelmed by illness so quickly.  Small pets are a special worry sometimes.  Happy to hear Eli is back to feeling fit!
For what it's worth, I sometimes kick myself for not buying something--or for consigning something that I later wish I'd kept--but the fact is, if your instinct was "no" there was a good reason for that.  On those occasions when I have been able to revisit the piece I regret, I usually find that I pass once again!  Our immediate reactions to items are often sound, while subsequent ruminations are misleading.
And if a pochette is right for you, one will come along!


----------



## scarf1

Rainne- good luck on finding a new place to live!

Congrats to all of you able to lose weight!  I need to lose a few myself!  So hard.

PBP- so happy Eli is home and doing better. You do wear those Chanel jackets so well!
The bracelet with the dangling diamond is so pretty!

Momma- had never noticed those pouches before.  The printed ones are silk, but the solids seem to be cotton. Let us know if you get one.  For packing, I am totally hooked on eagle creek packing cubes. Much more utilitarian, but less pricy, LOL!


----------



## EmileH

Thanks mindi and scarf1. Mindi you are so right, our first instincts are probably best. If I had bought the pochette I think I would be regretting spending that much on something that I would always wish was something else.


----------



## Cordeliere

rainneday said:


> Does anyone else lose track when you try to go back and forth between replying to quotes, it's like I need a notepad to write down who I am replying to in every thread. There has to be a better way.
> 
> Well, we are moving again, and so I am spending many, many, many toooo tooo many, hours a day looking at real estate listings (online and in person). This will be our 7th move in 4 years (in this area), 8th if we have to change rentals again before we find our house (although we had an agreement with our landlords to go month to month in order to better facilitate our leaving this rental once we found a house to buy, after spending one year here on a lease, they decided to raise our rent beyond what is reasonable at the start of the month to month phase). Did any of that make sense? Probably not, I am absolutely exhausted right now. In any case, they were going to keep our entire deposit if we broke our lease to move into our own property, so we stuck out the entire year here. I guess they think we will pay what they are asking, but we are not going to do that so...
> 
> Today we visited a property that was a fixer at around 700k, yeah uhmm...and needed about 150k in repairs, and there were about 50 applicants, and...it is expected to go 30% over asking. This is in the East Bay, not even in the city, so yeah...long day. And did I mention 1 (moldy) bathroom?
> 
> I am also hunting on the opposite coast, so which ever presents itself first we will go with! Please wish us luck, we very much need it right now!
> 
> I need to see some pictures of pretty things and perhaps a stiff drink (but DH is at work still and I am here on solo parenting duty so never mind )...I'm going to browse this thread and see what you all are up to! I need some happy news!
> 
> ETA We had stopped searching because we burned out, and now we are jumping back in. Hence the many, oh so many, moves.



Oh Dear... I feel your pain.  Hunting for a house in a tight market is the ONLY THING more painful than hunting for a Hermes bag.


----------



## Mindi B

rainneday, that sounds miserable.  When we moved to the East Coast, our "generous" housing budget bought us NOTHING.  After a day spent looking at dreadful, ancient fixer-uppers (one had the kitchen torn out to the studs and the realtor was trying to convince us how great this was because we could choose everything!  Um, no) and one-bedroom condos on train tracks, I was fried.  And that was one day.  How you can do this with such frequency and intensity I cannot imagine.  I am sending real estate vibes that something affordable AND livable presents itself soon!


----------



## dhfwu

rainneday - ugh, good luck with your housing hunt. It sounds like no matter what, you'll be looking in 2  of the 4-5 most difficult markets in the country. I'm in the northeast, and the market is slowing down compared to the past few years, but it is not by any means good for buyers. I wish I could send you housing fairy dust the way TPFers on the Paris thread try to send H fairy dust.


----------



## klynneann

rainneday said:


> Does anyone else lose track when you try to go back and forth between replying to quotes, it's like I need a notepad to write down who I am replying to in every thread. There has to be a better way.
> 
> Well, we are moving again, and so I am spending many, many, many toooo tooo many, hours a day looking at real estate listings (online and in person). This will be our 7th move in 4 years (in this area), 8th if we have to change rentals again before we find our house (although we had an agreement with our landlords to go month to month in order to better facilitate our leaving this rental once we found a house to buy, after spending one year here on a lease, they decided to raise our rent beyond what is reasonable at the start of the month to month phase). Did any of that make sense? Probably not, I am absolutely exhausted right now. In any case, they were going to keep our entire deposit if we broke our lease to move into our own property, so we stuck out the entire year here. I guess they think we will pay what they are asking, but we are not going to do that so...
> 
> Today we visited a property that was a fixer at around 700k, yeah uhmm...and needed about 150k in repairs, and there were about 50 applicants, and...it is expected to go 30% over asking. This is in the East Bay, not even in the city, so yeah...long day. And did I mention 1 (moldy) bathroom?
> 
> I am also hunting on the opposite coast, so which ever presents itself first we will go with! Please wish us luck, we very much need it right now!
> 
> I need to see some pictures of pretty things and perhaps a stiff drink (but DH is at work still and I am here on solo parenting duty so never mind )...I'm going to browse this thread and see what you all are up to! I need some happy news!
> 
> ETA We had stopped searching because we burned out, and now we are jumping back in. Hence the many, oh so many, moves.



Oh my goodness.  I wish that you find your forever home so you can stop moving so much.  And I wish that you get through the stress of buying a home as quickly and easily as possible!


----------



## etoile de mer

rainneday said:


> Does anyone else lose track when you try to go back and forth between replying to quotes, it's like I need a notepad to write down who I am replying to in every thread. There has to be a better way.
> 
> Well, we are moving again, and so I am spending many, many, many toooo tooo many, hours a day looking at real estate listings (online and in person). This will be our 7th move in 4 years (in this area), 8th if we have to change rentals again before we find our house (although we had an agreement with our landlords to go month to month in order to better facilitate our leaving this rental once we found a house to buy, after spending one year here on a lease, they decided to raise our rent beyond what is reasonable at the start of the month to month phase). Did any of that make sense? Probably not, I am absolutely exhausted right now. In any case, they were going to keep our entire deposit if we broke our lease to move into our own property, so we stuck out the entire year here. I guess they think we will pay what they are asking, but we are not going to do that so...
> 
> Today we visited a property that was a fixer at around 700k, yeah uhmm...and needed about 150k in repairs, and there were about 50 applicants, and...it is expected to go 30% over asking. This is in the East Bay, not even in the city, so yeah...long day. And did I mention 1 (moldy) bathroom?
> 
> I am also hunting on the opposite coast, so which ever presents itself first we will go with! Please wish us luck, we very much need it right now!
> 
> I need to see some pictures of pretty things and perhaps a stiff drink (but DH is at work still and I am here on solo parenting duty so never mind )...I'm going to browse this thread and see what you all are up to! I need some happy news!
> 
> ETA We had stopped searching because we burned out, and now we are jumping back in. Hence the many, oh so many, moves.



*rainneday*, so stressful! I hope it's all sorted out easily for you. Smart I think to look on both coasts, and let fate decide where you should go!  Sending best wishes!


----------



## Cordeliere

rainneday

Here are a couple of thought for you.  May is absolutely the most difficult time to be looking for a house as this is when all the buyeers hit the market and competition is the most intense.   Sellers will get more reasonable in the Aug-Oct time frame when no one snapped up their house at their dream price.  Also those who get a buyer but have it fall out of escrow will be discouraged and more workable.  Don't get discouraged if it takes a while. 

When you do find a place, I would suggest that you use the cheesy technique of including a letter with the offer that talks about how you love the house.  We have gotten those kind of letters when selling property and it does make a difference  When sellers are deciding between multiple offers, one factor that matters is not getting a crazy buyer who is going to make their life miserable.  A letter with a little about you and how you and your family would live in the house can go a long way to to reassuring skittish sellers.  We have gotten such letters that included pictures of the buyer family.  It helps.  

When you say East Bay I am assuming SF?   It is a CA thing that houses sell at or above the asking price in hot markets.   We used to price our properties at what we expected to get.  After being accustomed to that, it seems weird to me that they don't in my new state.  Maybe it will help you to realize that a lot of those competitors will be making low ball offers like they see on HGTV, so they really aren't competitors.

I always feel sorry for realtors because both buyers and sellers experience temporary insanity.  Being on either side of real estate transaction is highly stressful.

Good luck.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And here's the navy. Forgive the terrible photos.
> 
> View attachment 3362687




Wonderful jackets you got! The whole package is super elegant ![emoji1][emoji106][emoji257]


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Well, I'm down another pant size so that's probably about 10lbs and my new top from Barney's is a smaller size than I normally take. I am now just going by my clothes and using my watch to stay active. Weighing too often was/is actually not great for me, I would either get frustrated and eat more or lose a lot and feel confident and then start splurging. I'm trying to just move a lot more and eat my normal low carb/low sugar diet most days. I relax a bit with the carbs during the weekend and during very busy times at work as I'm very active those days.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been working out much but I'm pleased with how my clothes are fitting and the watch is a good reminder to move and be conscious of not eating like crazy on days I'm less active. I also am working very hard at therapy and my stress has improved so I'm no longer eating for emotional reasons. I swear the 10lbs came from just that.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to be down another 2 sizes by the end of the year, I was my very heaviest a few years ago and lost a size a year for the past two years so to be down 2 sizes in a few months is great progress for me.




Feel so happy for you. Now that my baby is six months old I need to work on the big belly. It sounds like mission impossible to me now. There are 15 lbs to lose. &#129300;


----------



## cremel

rainneday said:


> Does anyone else lose track when you try to go back and forth between replying to quotes, it's like I need a notepad to write down who I am replying to in every thread. There has to be a better way.
> 
> Well, we are moving again, and so I am spending many, many, many toooo tooo many, hours a day looking at real estate listings (online and in person). This will be our 7th move in 4 years (in this area), 8th if we have to change rentals again before we find our house (although we had an agreement with our landlords to go month to month in order to better facilitate our leaving this rental once we found a house to buy, after spending one year here on a lease, they decided to raise our rent beyond what is reasonable at the start of the month to month phase). Did any of that make sense? Probably not, I am absolutely exhausted right now. In any case, they were going to keep our entire deposit if we broke our lease to move into our own property, so we stuck out the entire year here. I guess they think we will pay what they are asking, but we are not going to do that so...
> 
> Today we visited a property that was a fixer at around 700k, yeah uhmm...and needed about 150k in repairs, and there were about 50 applicants, and...it is expected to go 30% over asking. This is in the East Bay, not even in the city, so yeah...long day. And did I mention 1 (moldy) bathroom?
> 
> I am also hunting on the opposite coast, so which ever presents itself first we will go with! Please wish us luck, we very much need it right now!
> 
> I need to see some pictures of pretty things and perhaps a stiff drink (but DH is at work still and I am here on solo parenting duty so never mind )...I'm going to browse this thread and see what you all are up to! I need some happy news!
> 
> ETA We had stopped searching because we burned out, and now we are jumping back in. Hence the many, oh so many, moves.




Big hugs my dear!! If you live in the Bay Area near SF, yes I totally understand what you mean. The housing market is absolutely insane, both to purchase and to rent. My nanny had to move to south California for cheaper rent. 
Wish the best luck for you and your family!![emoji257][emoji257][emoji255][emoji255][emoji485][emoji485]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And here's the navy. Forgive the terrible photos.
> 
> View attachment 3362687




By the way is that an iPhone 6 Plus? Where can I find that case?


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> By the way is that an iPhone 6 Plus? Where can I find that case?




Thank you. Yes, it's a 6S. The case is from a company called pylones and is available at their novelty stores in France and online through the website although the shipping is high to the US. She has my haircut and is carrying a Kelly and a laduree bag. [emoji4]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Yes, it's a 6S. The case is from a company called pylones and is available at their novelty stores in France and online through the website although the shipping is high to the US. She has my haircut and is carrying a Kelly and a laduree bag. [emoji4]




Ah that's helpful.  Ha ha she is carrying a kelly![emoji1]My husband's sister( my husband is from France) is coming to US in July. I am going to search for it and have her bring it over. Thanks!


----------



## cremel

Laduree the macaron shop! Ah yes you are right. It's upside down. . It's a must-stop for us when we go to Paris. Last time we stayed in the Buddar Bar Hotel which was two minutes from H flagship store and ten minutes from Laduree flagship. You could imagine how many sweets I ate that week. Probably piled up two lbs in a week!


----------



## Kyokei

I've been reading a lot of interesting articles lately and hearing a lot of segments on the news about luxury goods not appealing to millennials, who as a whole are more into spending on experiences than items.

Very interesting.... I wonder how true it is.

I saw a lot more millennials shopping for luxury goods while living in Asia than the US.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> I've been reading a lot of interesting articles lately and hearing a lot of segments on the news about luxury goods not appealing to millennials, who as a whole are more into spending on experiences than items.
> 
> Very interesting.... I wonder how true it is.
> 
> I saw a lot more millennials shopping for luxury goods while living in Asia than the US.




I was going to make a joke about millennials but that wouldn't be nice. [emoji23]


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I was going to make a joke about millennials but that wouldn't be nice. [emoji23]



I am sure nobody on the H forum would mind!


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 3362845




Beautiful Kyokei


----------



## Kyokei

Thank you! And welcome back, Freckles. I've missed your contributions to the Cafe.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

I had a fabulous day out with my BFF, I'm so glad I decided to take the time off work. I had nothing pressing and we had a blast. We are quite entertaining together and spent a fair amount of time working in the service business so we have a lot of fun with the SAs. It was her first H visit and she got a bracelet. Rivale Double Tour RGHW on Black. 

I was able to try on the double chain version of the Chain D'Ancre Enchainee and loved it. I need a size up to push above my watch but I think I'm going to have my SA order the single strand soon. I just need to get through a few more weeks of work. That will tide me over for a while till bags/birthday roll around.  

Here's a quick snap, my BFF kept trying to photo bomb and she decided that I should be a brand ambassador for H as I kept taking over the selling as I've literally tried (cough-and bought) every leather bracelet they make  

Hope everyone had a great day, will try to catch up more later tonight!

Excuse my smudged H watch, that's my new White Epsom band which I love!


----------



## klynneann

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I had a fabulous day out with my BFF, I'm so glad I decided to take the time off work. I had nothing pressing and we had a blast. We are quite entertaining together and spent a fair amount of time working in the service business so we have a lot of fun with the SAs. It was her first H visit and she got a bracelet. Rivale Double Tour RGHW on Black.
> 
> I was able to try on the double chain version of the Chain D'Ancre Enchainee and loved it. I need a size up to push above my watch but I think I'm going to have my SA order the single strand soon. I just need to get through a few more weeks of work. That will tide me over for a while till bags/birthday roll around.
> 
> Here's a quick snap, my BFF kept trying to photo bomb and she decided that I should be a brand ambassador for H as I kept taking over the selling as I've literally tried (cough-and bought) every leather bracelet they make
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day, will try to catch up more later tonight!
> 
> Excuse my smudged H watch, that's my new White Epsom band which I love!



Love this on you!  And so glad you had such a fun day.


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I had a fabulous day out with my BFF, I'm so glad I decided to take the time off work. I had nothing pressing and we had a blast. We are quite entertaining together and spent a fair amount of time working in the service business so we have a lot of fun with the SAs. It was her first H visit and she got a bracelet. Rivale Double Tour RGHW on Black.
> 
> I was able to try on the double chain version of the Chain D'Ancre Enchainee and loved it. I need a size up to push above my watch but I think I'm going to have my SA order the single strand soon. I just need to get through a few more weeks of work. That will tide me over for a while till bags/birthday roll around.
> 
> Here's a quick snap, my BFF kept trying to photo bomb and she decided that I should be a brand ambassador for H as I kept taking over the selling as I've literally tried (cough-and bought) every leather bracelet they make
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day, will try to catch up more later tonight!
> 
> Excuse my smudged H watch, that's my new White Epsom band which I love!



Looks wonderful on you!


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> 
> 
> I had a fabulous day out with my BFF, I'm so glad I decided to take the time off work. I had nothing pressing and we had a blast. We are quite entertaining together and spent a fair amount of time working in the service business so we have a lot of fun with the SAs. It was her first H visit and she got a bracelet. Rivale Double Tour RGHW on Black.
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to try on the double chain version of the Chain D'Ancre Enchainee and loved it. I need a size up to push above my watch but I think I'm going to have my SA order the single strand soon. I just need to get through a few more weeks of work. That will tide me over for a while till bags/birthday roll around.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a quick snap, my BFF kept trying to photo bomb and she decided that I should be a brand ambassador for H as I kept taking over the selling as I've literally tried (cough-and bought) every leather bracelet they make
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day, will try to catch up more later tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my smudged H watch, that's my new White Epsom band which I love!




I was supposed to look at your watch but I could not miss the gold chain. ) looks very pretty.


----------



## cremel

Share my birthday gift(5/19) here 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji1][emoji126]


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Share my birthday gift(5/19) here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363718
> View attachment 3363719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji1][emoji126]




Happy birthday! What lovely presents.


----------



## Kyokei

Happy birthday! I love both presents.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> 
> 
> I had a fabulous day out with my BFF, I'm so glad I decided to take the time off work. I had nothing pressing and we had a blast. We are quite entertaining together and spent a fair amount of time working in the service business so we have a lot of fun with the SAs. It was her first H visit and she got a bracelet. Rivale Double Tour RGHW on Black.
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to try on the double chain version of the Chain D'Ancre Enchainee and loved it. I need a size up to push above my watch but I think I'm going to have my SA order the single strand soon. I just need to get through a few more weeks of work. That will tide me over for a while till bags/birthday roll around.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a quick snap, my BFF kept trying to photo bomb and she decided that I should be a brand ambassador for H as I kept taking over the selling as I've literally tried (cough-and bought) every leather bracelet they make
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day, will try to catch up more later tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my smudged H watch, that's my new White Epsom band which I love!




This is beautiful Mrs Owen, I didn't know it came as a double strand. Is the single strand the same thickness as each strand in the double strand?


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I had a fabulous day out with my BFF, I'm so glad I decided to take the time off work. I had nothing pressing and we had a blast. We are quite entertaining together and spent a fair amount of time working in the service business so we have a lot of fun with the SAs. It was her first H visit and she got a bracelet. Rivale Double Tour RGHW on Black.
> 
> I was able to try on the double chain version of the Chain D'Ancre Enchainee and loved it. I need a size up to push above my watch but I think I'm going to have my SA order the single strand soon. I just need to get through a few more weeks of work. That will tide me over for a while till bags/birthday roll around.
> 
> Here's a quick snap, my BFF kept trying to photo bomb and she decided that I should be a brand ambassador for H as I kept taking over the selling as I've literally tried (cough-and bought) every leather bracelet they make
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day, will try to catch up more later tonight!
> 
> Excuse my smudged H watch, that's my new White Epsom band which I love!




Beautiful!


----------



## MSO13

cremel said:


> Share my birthday gift(5/19) here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363718
> View attachment 3363719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji1][emoji126]



Gorgeous, my BFF tried the silver CDC pm today with the rose gold medor/studs. It's a beauty! Happy belated birthday!!


----------



## MSO13

Thanks everyone! I'm pretty excited to order it, end of June I think!

Pocketbook, yes-it's the same thickness chain for the single. The price difference is about $1500 so if I was going to wear it alone, I'd get the double but I plan to stack with my watch and eventually the Cartier Juste un Clou in RG so I think the single is better. It's divine though, delicate but feels substantial and the diamond really sparkled even in the terrible H lighting. I can't wait till the new store opens and there's natural lighting!


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> I am sure nobody on the H forum would mind!




Oh well. I'll just say that as someone who worked very hard to put myself through school, and earned every thing I have if I hear one more time from people who don't want to work hard or make sacrifices that the system isn't fair I might just scream. I don't know if most of these people are paying for luxury goods or experiences because most of them can't be bothered to work hard enough to earn either. I suppose it's easier to get your parents to pay for an "educational" experience than a Chanel bag. Ok, done ranting now.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm pretty excited to order it, end of June I think!
> 
> 
> 
> Pocketbook, yes-it's the same thickness chain for the single. The price difference is about $1500 so if I was going to wear it alone, I'd get the double but I plan to stack with my watch and eventually the Cartier Juste un Clou in RG so I think the single is better. It's divine though, delicate but feels substantial and the diamond really sparkled even in the terrible H lighting. I can't wait till the new store opens and there's natural lighting!




Thanks so much for the info and photo. It's really beautiful and will look great stacked as you describe.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Happy birthday! What lovely presents.




Thank you dear!


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Gorgeous, my BFF tried the silver CDC pm today with the rose gold medor/studs. It's a beauty! Happy belated birthday!!




Thank you so much!


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> Happy birthday! I love both presents.




Thank you dear![emoji1]


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh well. I'll just say that as someone who worked very hard to put myself through school, and earned every thing I have if I hear one more time from people who don't want to work hard or make sacrifices that the system isn't fair I might just scream. I don't know if most of these people are paying for luxury goods or experiences because most of them can't be bothered to work hard enough to earn either. I suppose it's easier to get your parents to pay for an "educational" experience than a Chanel bag. Ok, done ranting now.



I don't blame this ranting at all, and to be honest, this played a very large role in why I don't really talk to many of the people I was friends with growing up. 

I also very much dislike people who act very bitter that you are able to afford something like a bag or a pair of shoes and complain they can't, yet they go on vacation to Italy for two months, constantly go out and spend a lot of money, belong to four gyms and have a personal trainer....... Or buy a boat?!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> *Oh well. I'll just say that as someone who worked very hard to put myself through school, and earned every thing I have if I hear one more time from people who don't want to work hard or make sacrifices that the system isn't fair I might just scream.* I don't know if most of these people are paying for luxury goods or experiences because most of them can't be bothered to work hard enough to earn either. I suppose it's easier to get your parents to pay for an "educational" experience than a Chanel bag. Ok, done ranting now.



Sort of on the same vein, but tangential.   DH and I have been wondering why so many good paying construction jobs are going unfilled.   In an article last week we found the answer.   In a hiring fair, if 400 people show up, when they announce drug testing, 300 leave.  Isn't that appalling???  I am scared for the country that so many people no longer want to work.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh well. I'll just say that as someone who worked very hard to put myself through school, and earned every thing I have if I hear one more time from people who don't want to work hard or make sacrifices that the system isn't fair I might just scream. I don't know if most of these people are paying for luxury goods or experiences because most of them can't be bothered to work hard enough to earn either. I suppose it's easier to get your parents to pay for an "educational" experience than a Chanel bag. Ok, done ranting now.


 


This is a really stupid question:  Are the Millenials the children of Baby Boomers?


Seeing seemingly spoiled entitled people is hard when you yourself have had to depend on yourself.


----------



## Kyokei

Cordeliere said:


> Sort of on the same vein, but tangential.   DH and I have been wondering why so many good paying construction jobs are going unfilled.   In an article last week we found the answer.   In a hiring fair, if 400 people show up, when they announce drug testing, 300 leave.  Isn't that appalling???  I am scared for the country that so many people no longer want to work.



Wow, wow, wow.......

Never understood the appeal of drugs myself. I suppose it's an escape.

I wasn't aware that so many people did them or would chose drugs over a job, especially one that pays well.


----------



## scarf1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I had a fabulous day out with my BFF, I'm so glad I decided to take the time off work. I had nothing pressing and we had a blast. We are quite entertaining together and spent a fair amount of time working in the service business so we have a lot of fun with the SAs. It was her first H visit and she got a bracelet. Rivale Double Tour RGHW on Black.
> 
> I was able to try on the double chain version of the Chain D'Ancre Enchainee and loved it. I need a size up to push above my watch but I think I'm going to have my SA order the single strand soon. I just need to get through a few more weeks of work. That will tide me over for a while till bags/birthday roll around.
> 
> Here's a quick snap, my BFF kept trying to photo bomb and she decided that I should be a brand ambassador for H as I kept taking over the selling as I've literally tried (cough-and bought) every leather bracelet they make
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day, will try to catch up more later tonight!
> 
> Excuse my smudged H watch, that's my new White Epsom band which I love!


Very pretty bracelet!

I am proud of myself. Went to SF today and did not buy anything at H!  My strategy was to just walk by, but I did not go inside, LOL!

Kyokei - I know you have been complaining about your weather, but I actually thought NYC had nice weather while we were there. OK! It did rain one afternoon. Our SF area weather has been bizarre. Last week we had 2 days in the 80s. Then the last few days have been 60s. Heat is on again.Some parts of N. cal got rain, although not where I live. Just dreary  and very windy. Actually wore one of my "winter" sweaters today!


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Very pretty bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud of myself. Went to SF today and did not buy anything at H!  My strategy was to just walk by, but I did not go inside, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Kyokei - I know you have been complaining about your weather, but I actually thought NYC had nice weather while we were there. OK! It did rain one afternoon. Our SF area weather has been bizarre. Last week we had 2 days in the 80s. Then the last few days have been 60s. Heat is on again.Some parts of N. cal got rain, although not where I live. Just dreary  and very windy. Actually wore one of my "winter" sweaters today!




Good job! I have actually been able to walk in, browse and walk out with nothing a few times this season. Your winter sweaters are my summer sweaters. But I'm not complaining. More time to wear my scarves and shawls. [emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Sort of on the same vein, but tangential.   DH and I have been wondering why so many good paying construction jobs are going unfilled.   In an article last week we found the answer.   In a hiring fair, if 400 people show up, when they announce drug testing, 300 leave.  Isn't that appalling???  I am scared for the country that so many people no longer want to work.




This is so true. A local defense contractor cannot fill well paying jobs because too many of the applicants test positive for drugs and many of the others are not willing to work that hard. Everyone is too special to work at a trade.

Ever wonder why you can't find a good plumber, carpenter or mechanic? Because the schools have all cancelled their vocational training. A good friend had to fight to get her son into a program in another school district. He is graduating this year from high school and has a great job paying twice as much as his older sister who is a college grad. Most kids won't lower themselves to take these jobs. They were taught that they were too special for hard work.


----------



## Freckles1

cremel said:


> Share my birthday gift(5/19) here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363718
> View attachment 3363719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji1][emoji126]




Love this watch!!!! 
Happy Birthday cremel!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh well. I'll just say that as someone who worked very hard to put myself through school, and earned every thing I have if I hear one more time from people who don't want to work hard or make sacrifices that the system isn't fair I might just scream. I don't know if most of these people are paying for luxury goods or experiences because most of them can't be bothered to work hard enough to earn either. I suppose it's easier to get your parents to pay for an "educational" experience than a Chanel bag. Ok, done ranting now.




Oh girl!! I love every word you just wrote!


----------



## klynneann

Kyokei said:


> I don't blame this ranting at all, and to be honest, this played a very large role in why I don't really talk to many of the people I was friends with growing up.
> 
> I also very much dislike people who act very bitter that you are able to afford something like a bag or a pair of shoes and complain they can't, yet they go on vacation to Italy for two months, constantly go out and spend a lot of money, belong to four gyms and have a personal trainer....... Or buy a boat?!



Oh boy.  Don't get me started on this lol!  My DB and his DW are two of these people - always complaining they have no money, yet they apparently have enough to take 10 day vacations out of the country and do a lot of other things non-essential things.  I will say though, that he does work hard, in stark contrast to a lot of his friends from high school and college who had wealthy parents who paid for everything (like their apartments in Manhattan when they graduated from college), and my parents could never do that.



Cordeliere said:


> Sort of on the same vein, but tangential.   DH and I have been wondering why so many good paying construction jobs are going unfilled.   In an article last week we found the answer.   In a hiring fair, if 400 people show up, when they announce drug testing, 300 leave.  Isn't that appalling???  I am scared for the country that so many people no longer want to work.



Too funny - it was just on the evening news a couple days ago that some companies in my state are having a hard time finding employees who can pass a drug test (guess that happens when they legalize marijuana in your state??).



eagle1002us said:


> This is a really stupid question:  Are the Millenials the children of Baby Boomers?
> 
> Seeing seemingly spoiled entitled people is hard when you yourself have had to depend on yourself.



I think it depends.  My parents are part of the Baby Boomer generation, but I'm considered Gen X.  My youngest DB would be considered Gen Y or a Millenial though, and we're 6 years apart.  Seems funny that you could have two siblings be part of different generations.


----------



## cremel

Freckles1 said:


> Love this watch!!!!
> Happy Birthday cremel!!!!




Thank you very much!


----------



## dhfwu

Re: millenials, even the ones who are willing to work hard need to have their egos constantly flattered, and they expect deference to their opinions, as if they already have years of experience and proven success to back them up. The millenials who really drive me nuts embrace faux "values-driven" living - see the parody Instagram accounts like socalitybarbie and barbiesavior for what I mean. For goodness sake, you need to master skills before you can put them to use influencing the world in a way that is meaningful to you...


----------



## dhfwu

cremel said:


> Share my birthday gift(5/19) here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363718
> View attachment 3363719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji1][emoji126]


Lovely presents - happy birthday! I particularly like the face on your watch.


----------



## cremel

dhfwu said:


> Lovely presents - happy birthday! I particularly like the face on your watch.




Thank you !! I always wanted a watch that has a simple and clear face.  [emoji1]


----------



## Kyokei

Please let us know how you enjoy your watch after a while of wearing it. I am a bit curious about H watches.


----------



## Cordeliere

dhfwu said:


> Re: millenials, even the ones who are willing to work hard need to have their egos constantly flattered, and they expect deference to their opinions, as if they already have years of experience and proven success to back them up. The millenials who really drive me nuts embrace faux "values-driven" living - see the parody Instagram accounts like* socalitybarbie* and *barbiesavior* for what I mean. For goodness sake, you need to master skills before you can put them to use influencing the world in a way that is meaningful to you...



Thank you for introducing me to these lovely ladies.   I am so inspired by their beliefs.  And their amazing authenticity.

"It's not about me but it kinda is."

"I believe in the person I want to become."

I am wondering why I didn't think of that.  And why my life is not filled with nature, coffee, pumpkins, and doing good in Africa.


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> Please let us know how you enjoy your watch after a while of wearing it. I am a bit curious about H watches.




Okay. Let's see. I am thinking to get different color of bands.


----------



## rainneday

MrsOwen3 said:


> Wishing you lots of luck with the house hunt and pending move! That market is so crazy right now, my DH is in real estate following the music biz and it's a little less crazy here (mid Atlantic) but still a competitive time. I hope the right house in the right place finds you guys soon, it sounds so stressful.
> 
> I moved a lot as a kid and I can tell you my mad packing skills have served me well as an adult, you would be amazed what I can fit in a car!!



Thank you, the positive vibes mean a lot to me! I actually teared up getting these notifications (thankful, happy tears). Buying a home is very emotional...all of the time and effort we have out into being in this area makes it even more heavy.

I like the thought of how your many moves have given you a talent for packing, nice to make something positive out of it! 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies. So sorry. I was preoccupied with the puppy. He had to go back to the hospital for a few days but is home and doing very well. Thanks for your good wishes.
> 
> Anyway: I bought two jackets. A navy which I needed because my old no name navy jacket was a mess and then I learned that my ideal black jacket was available. And for a great price. So I bought that too. I also have the matching black skirt coming. And then I'm on ban until my fall Paris trip. But that's ok. For the first time in two years I am not coveting or even thinking about any scarves- old or new. So happy. [emoji23]
> 
> So here they are. Navy first then black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362680
> 
> 
> Sorry. Snafu. This is the black.







			
				Pocketbook Pup said:
			
		

> is so very hard. So rainneday I think I missed something. There was a possibility that you would be moving back east. But it sounds like you are staying local? Good luck with your house search. It sounds brutal. I hope things heat up here for when we are ready to sell. We have lost money on our last two houses.
> 
> 
> Eli is home and doing very well. Speaking of weight loss, he went from 6.5 lbs to 5.5 lbs in less than a week! He was a little chubby but what a way to lose it. He is doing well and he seems like his old self again thank goodness.
> 
> View attachment 3363257
> View attachment 3363258



Yes, we are considering both coasts at this point  You were correct! & Thank you!


----------



## rainneday

Cordeliere said:


> Oh Dear... I feel your pain.  Hunting for a house in a tight market is the ONLY THING more painful than hunting for a Hermes bag.



Hahaha yes, exactly! The bag is easy compared to this insanity!



Mindi B said:


> rainneday, that sounds miserable.  When we moved to the East Coast, our "generous" housing budget bought us NOTHING.  After a day spent looking at dreadful, ancient fixer-uppers (one had the kitchen torn out to the studs and the realtor was trying to convince us how great this was because we could choose everything!  Um, no) and one-bedroom condos on train tracks, I was fried.  And that was one day.  How you can do this with such frequency and intensity I cannot imagine.  I am sending real estate vibes that something affordable AND livable presents itself soon!



Hi, Mindi  You know, we are looking at the area where my DH started out, Glen Ridge, NJ, and what we can get for substantially less than we are paying here is shocking. It seems like your experience there is a lot like what we are going through here! I mean almost 1mm for a fixer? Really?  Thank you for your vibes, it means so much to me. I miss having my own space to create in, and paint and decorate in a more permanent  sense. I am sure that you all can relate as I think people who are into Hermes, as serious collectors, are very sensitive to aesthetics. 



dhfwu said:


> rainneday - ugh, good luck with your housing hunt. It sounds like no matter what, you'll be looking in 2  of the 4-5 most difficult markets in the country. I'm in the northeast, and the market is slowing down compared to the past few years, but it is not by any means good for buyers. I wish I could send you housing fairy dust the way TPFers on the Paris thread try to send H fairy dust.



Thank you so much, dhfwu! I see the fairy dust and am collecting it


----------



## cremel

scarf1 said:


> Very pretty bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud of myself. Went to SF today and did not buy anything at H!  My strategy was to just walk by, but I did not go inside, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Kyokei - I know you have been complaining about your weather, but I actually thought NYC had nice weather while we were there. OK! It did rain one afternoon. Our SF area weather has been bizarre. Last week we had 2 days in the 80s. Then the last few days have been 60s. Heat is on again.Some parts of N. cal got rain, although not where I live. Just dreary  and very windy. Actually wore one of my "winter" sweaters today!




Good job for walking by!!![emoji1]


----------



## rainneday

klynneann said:


> Oh my goodness.  I wish that you find your forever home so you can stop moving so much.  And I wish that you get through the stress of buying a home as quickly and easily as possible!



Thank you, Klynne. I am truly touched by all of these responses  I feel like I am bordering on non-cafe type of emotions, haha, so I had better come back soon with some good news! 



etoile de mer said:


> *rainneday*, so stressful! I hope it's all sorted out easily for you. Smart I think to look on both coasts, and let fate decide where you should go!  Sending best wishes!



Thank you, etoile de mer, I like this way of thinking too. I usually have better results when I let things fall into place with some gentle guidance, than when I try to force them down a rigid path. I hope to be able to come back soon and share some happy news! 



Cordeliere said:


> rainneday
> 
> Here are a couple of thought for you.  May is absolutely the most difficult time to be looking for a house as this is when all the buyeers hit the market and competition is the most intense.   Sellers will get more reasonable in the Aug-Oct time frame when no one snapped up their house at their dream price.  Also those who get a buyer but have it fall out of escrow will be discouraged and more workable.  Don't get discouraged if it takes a while.
> 
> When you do find a place, I would suggest that you use the cheesy technique of including a letter with the offer that talks about how you love the house.  We have gotten those kind of letters when selling property and it does make a difference  When sellers are deciding between multiple offers, one factor that matters is not getting a crazy buyer who is going to make their life miserable.  A letter with a little about you and how you and your family would live in the house can go a long way to to reassuring skittish sellers.  We have gotten such letters that included pictures of the buyer family.  It helps.
> 
> When you say East Bay I am assuming SF?   It is a CA thing that houses sell at or above the asking price in hot markets.   We used to price our properties at what we expected to get.  After being accustomed to that, it seems weird to me that they don't in my new state.  Maybe it will help you to realize that a lot of those competitors will be making low ball offers like they see on HGTV, so they really aren't competitors.
> 
> I always feel sorry for realtors because both buyers and sellers experience temporary insanity.  Being on either side of real estate transaction is highly stressful.
> 
> Good luck.



Ok, this I did not know. May is the worst month?! Could our realtor have not told us this?  They need to hand out a little cheat sheet to clients, this is some valuable info. I really don't want to overpay in an already inflated market. Thank you for this! 

The cover letter, we have tried this a couple of times. It was when we first moved here a few years ago, I think we will probably revisit this idea again once we put in a few bids. I do think it helps if you have the right seller on the receiving end 

Yes, SF area. There are so many cash-over-asking buyers right now that you have to be fast, precise, and have a bulldog of an agent. It is an SF area thing, all the way from San Jose up to San Rafael (mildly). Yes, how you priced your home is exactly my experience as well, and then maybe the buyer will expect to negotiate. But here it is always over asking, and there are frequently 50 applicants for one property. 

I really like your advice about the summer/early fall months, I am going to mention this to our realtor. Thank you!!!


----------



## rainneday

cremel said:


> Big hugs my dear!! If you live in the Bay Area near SF, yes I totally understand what you mean. The housing market is absolutely insane, both to purchase and to rent. My nanny had to move to south California for cheaper rent.
> Wish the best luck for you and your family!![emoji257][emoji257][emoji255][emoji255][emoji485][emoji485]



Hi, Cremel  Thank you so much! Yes, SF bay area. Oh wow, that must have been hard on your family and your nanny  It isn't healthy for a community when the people who hold it together can no longer live where they work. The firemen, police, doctors, teachers, artists, municipal employees...nannies...they are the glue that bind us and create a safe and cohesive environment. This is why we are looking on both coasts, I can relate to your nanny, if a you love a city but it doesn't love you back, what else can you do but attempt to find that longed-for symbiosis somewhere else?


----------



## rainneday

Kyokei said:


> I've been reading a lot of interesting articles lately and hearing a lot of segments on the news about luxury goods not appealing to millennials, who as a whole are more into spending on experiences than items.
> 
> Very interesting.... I wonder how true it is.
> 
> I saw a lot more millennials shopping for luxury goods while living in Asia than the US.



I can see this as being true, especially where I live I think that most of these kids (I feel so old saying that, so maybe I should correct it? Nah...) are "hipsters". They are much more into tech items, restaurant dining, bicycles, and travel than costly art or fashion. They do spend, but not on things that my DH or I would spend on. Except for travel...


----------



## rainneday

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I had a fabulous day out with my BFF, I'm so glad I decided to take the time off work. I had nothing pressing and we had a blast. We are quite entertaining together and spent a fair amount of time working in the service business so we have a lot of fun with the SAs. It was her first H visit and she got a bracelet. Rivale Double Tour RGHW on Black.
> 
> I was able to try on the double chain version of the Chain D'Ancre Enchainee and loved it. I need a size up to push above my watch but I think I'm going to have my SA order the single strand soon. I just need to get through a few more weeks of work. That will tide me over for a while till bags/birthday roll around.
> 
> Here's a quick snap, my BFF kept trying to photo bomb and she decided that I should be a brand ambassador for H as I kept taking over the selling as I've literally tried (cough-and bought) every leather bracelet they make
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day, will try to catch up more later tonight!
> 
> Excuse my smudged H watch, that's my new White Epsom band which I love!



Ooooh it's so delicate! Much more wearable than how I had pictured it, I like! Such a fun day, you definitely earned it


----------



## rainneday

cremel said:


> Share my birthday gift(5/19) here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363718
> View attachment 3363719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji1][emoji126]



Happy birthday! drinkup: Omg that watch is beautiful! It the strap Epsom? These are some stunning gifts, congrats!


----------



## rainneday

Cordeliere said:


> Sort of on the same vein, but tangential.   DH and I have been wondering why so many good paying construction jobs are going unfilled.   In an article last week we found the answer.  * In a hiring fair, if 400 people show up, when they announce drug testing, 300 leave.*  Isn't that appalling???  I am scared for the country that so many people no longer want to work.



That is shocking! And I believe that almost every type of manual labor, manufacturing job will have a strict drug testing policy. My DH works with big, heavy, scary things (have to be very general here)  and for sure they have this policy at his company...we also had to go through 9 months worth of background checks. But it was worth it! I can't understand how it wouldn't be...


----------



## rainneday

eagle1002us said:


> This is a really stupid question:  Are the Millenials the children of Baby Boomers?
> 
> 
> Seeing seemingly spoiled entitled people is hard when you yourself have had to depend on yourself.



According to this, http://finance.youngmoney.com/careers/boomers-to-millennials-generational-attitudes/, no. 

I had to Google. I am Gen X, near the end, and a lot of my friends growing up had Boomer parents. My parents were older when they had me so luckily I missed that boat. It's funny, my DH is at the opposite end of Gen X, and technically could maybe be a Boomer, but because our parents are/were the same age (his parents had him when they were very young), we are both culturally Gen X.

ETA re-read the article, so yes, presumably some Gen X and some Gen Y (Millennials?) would have Boomer parents.

This article goes into more detail: http://www.esds1.pt/site/images/stories/isacosta/secondary_pages/10%C2%BA_block1/Generations%20Chart.pdf

Another good one http://www.jenx67.com/who-is-generation-x This link has a test you can take to determine your generation. My Dh took it and found out that he is a subset of Gen X called Gen Jones. I found it to be very accurate.


----------



## rainneday

scarf1 said:


> Very pretty bracelet!
> *
> I am proud of myself. Went to SF today and did not buy anything at H!  My strategy was to just walk by, but I did not go inside, LOL!*
> 
> Kyokei - I know you have been complaining about your weather, but I actually thought NYC had nice weather while we were there. OK! It did rain one afternoon. Our SF area weather has been bizarre. Last week we had 2 days in the 80s. Then the last few days have been 60s. Heat is on again.Some parts of N. cal got rain, although not where I live. Just dreary  and very windy. Actually wore one of my "winter" sweaters today!



I do not know how you did this. Teach me how...



Pocketbook Pup said:


> *This is so true. A local defense contractor cannot fill well paying jobs because too many of the applicants test positive for drugs and many of the others are not willing to work that hard. Everyone is too special to work at a trade.
> 
> Ever wonder why you can't find a good plumber, carpenter or mechanic? Because the schools have all cancelled their vocational training. A good friend had to fight to get her son into a program in another school district. He is graduating this year from high school and has a great job paying twice as much as his older sister who is a college grad. Most kids won't lower themselves to take these jobs. They were taught that they were too special for hard work.*



I love you for this post. I am want to ++++++ it times 1,000,000! Thank you! We really do need to put this back into schools. Absolutely.


----------



## rainneday

dhfwu said:


> Re: millenials, even the ones who are willing to work hard need to have their egos constantly flattered, and they expect deference to their opinions, as if they already have years of experience and proven success to back them up. The millenials who really drive me nuts embrace faux "values-driven" living - *see the parody Instagram accounts like socalitybarbie and barbiesavior* for what I mean. For goodness sake, you need to master skills before you can put them to use influencing the world in a way that is meaningful to you...



I looked at these, is this some sort of irony? Are these accounts owned by millennials parodying themselves or are they non-millennials mocking people who actually make such posts? Someone help me...I should have stopped myself at "Instagram", I am utterly disconnected from social media and can't relate.


----------



## rainneday

Cordeliere said:


> Thank you for introducing me to these lovely ladies.   I am so inspired by their beliefs.  And their amazing authenticity.
> 
> "It's not about me but it kinda is."
> 
> "I believe in the person I want to become."
> 
> I am wondering why I didn't think of that.  And why my life is not filled with nature, coffee, pumpkins, and doing good in Africa.



 Hey, my parents volunteered in Africa, but they are from the Silent Generation so I think they meant it. 

Still laughing at coffee and pumpkins...


Ok, that was enough posts from me to last a week or so! Sorry for clogging up the feed!  I was tending to children with colds all day and I feel like I was just let out of jail (they went to bed). Have a great week everyone!


----------



## mistikat

Good morning to all in the cafe!

Just a reminder that PF does not allow discussion of politics and religion and any posts that veer into those areas will be deleted. 

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Cordeliere

rainneday said:


> I really like your advice about the summer/early fall months, I am going to mention this to our realtor. Thank you!!!



Let me provide a little clarification.  People often shop in early summer so that the transaction can be completed before their children start school in the fall.  Time to get settled and the children start the school year in the new school and don't have to switch mid year.  The number of buyers peak then, and also the number of houses on the market peak then.  People often list this time of year to capitalize on the larger number of buyers.  Plus sellers want to get their kids settled too.  So in some ways it is a good time to shop because there are more choices.  What's bad is the increased competition.  

Houses that are way over priced don't get bought.  Things that sit on the market sort of develop a stigma.  People start ignoring the listing because they assume if someone has not bought it, then there is something wrong with it.  These can be good houses to target if you can get the seller to accept a more reasonable price.  Hard ball price negotiation usually doesn't work on newly listed houses, but one that has not sold for a while is probably stressing out the owner and making them reconsider their price.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Let me provide a little clarification.  People often shop in early summer so that the transaction can be completed before their children start school in the fall.  Time to get settled and the children start the school year in the new school and don't have to switch mid year.  The number of buyers peak then, and also the number of houses on the market peak then.  People often list this time of year to capitalize on the larger number of buyers.  Plus sellers want to get their kids settled too.  So in some ways it is a good time to shop because there are more choices.  What's bad is the increased competition.
> 
> 
> 
> Houses that are way over priced don't get bought.  Things that sit on the market sort of develop a stigma.  People start ignoring the listing because they assume if someone has not bought it, then there is something wrong with it.  These can be good houses to target if you can get the seller to accept a more reasonable price.  Hard ball price negotiation usually doesn't work on newly listed houses, but one that has not sold for a while is probably stressing out the owner and making them reconsider their price.




Such great advice!


----------



## scarf1

rainneday said:


> I do not know how you did this. Teach me how...
> 
> 
> 
> I love you for this post. I am want to ++++++ it times 1,000,000! Thank you! We really do need to put this back into schools. Absolutely.


Well, it did help that I just bought 3 scarves less than 2 weeks ago!

I am actually fairly satisfied at the moment. I keep saying I will just buy 1 or 2 scarves next season.  Umm, not doing too well with that! Luckily, so far nothing I have seen on FW 2016 appeals to me.

I am still trolling eBay for a couple of older scarves I missed. That is dangerous because I may see other scarves I had not really considered.


----------



## Kyokei

scarf1 said:


> Well, it did help that I just bought 3 scarves less than 2 weeks ago!
> 
> I am actually fairly satisfied at the moment. I keep saying I will just buy 1 or 2 scarves next season.  Umm, not doing too well with that! Luckily, so far nothing I have seen on FW 2016 appeals to me.
> 
> I am still trolling eBay for a couple of older scarves I missed. That is dangerous because I may see other scarves I had not really considered.



I'm trying to not overbuy scarves next season too, but so much of what I see on the AW16 thread is tempting to me. I did very well in SS16, though! Only two pairs of shoes and three scarves! Oh, and a CSGM. I did buy some other scarves, but from the AW15 season.

I tend to shop a lot less in general during SS rather than AW. I've noticed the things I have bought are more like the jewelry, home goods, etc... The all season things. There is something about SS colors and designs that rarely appeal to me.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Well, it did help that I just bought 3 scarves less than 2 weeks ago!
> 
> I am actually fairly satisfied at the moment. I keep saying I will just buy 1 or 2 scarves next season.  Umm, not doing too well with that! Luckily, so far nothing I have seen on FW 2016 appeals to me.
> 
> I am still trolling eBay for a couple of older scarves I missed. That is dangerous because I may see other scarves I had not really considered.




Trolling is so addictive and dangerous isn't it? Even though I'm not looking for anything I find myself trolling out of boredom. Fortunately I'm not seeing anything  that interests me. I definitely think that finding my grails made me feel full on scarves. 100 seems to be my magic number. [emoji23]


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Trolling is so addictive and dangerous isn't it? Even though I'm not looking for anything I find myself trolling out of boredom. Fortunately I'm not seeing anything  that interests me. I definitely think that finding my grails made me feel full on scarves. 100 seems to be my magic number. [emoji23]


HAhaha!
I thought 50 was my magic number, but I am up to about 55...
I won't tell my DH that 100 is a good magic number. He might faint!

Kyokei- depending on climate and coloring and wardrobe colors, I can see why some people find more in FW vs SS. For me, I do like bright colors and living in a mild climate, I have totally fallen for the mousselines( only offered in SS now). I seem to buy more in SS than FW.  I only have 2 CSGM but can see for those of you in a colder climate why these can become an addiction.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> I am still trolling eBay for a couple of older scarves I missed. That is dangerous because I may see other scarves I had not really considered.



Isn't that the truth.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> HAhaha!
> I thought 50 was my magic number, but I am up to about 55...
> I won't tell my DH that 100 is a good magic number. He might faint!
> 
> Kyokei- depending on climate and coloring and wardrobe colors, I can see why some people find more in FW vs SS. For me, I do like bright colors and living in a mild climate, I have totally fallen for the mousselines( only offered in SS now). I seem to buy more in SS than FW.  I only have 2 CSGM but can see for those of you in a colder climate why these can become an addiction.






MyH's guideline was 50 except that we girls in colder climates get 100. We have four seasons here so I have all of my bases covered including little gavroches which really shouldn't count. [emoji23]


----------



## Kyokei

scarf1 said:


> HAhaha!
> I thought 50 was my magic number, but I am up to about 55...
> I won't tell my DH that 100 is a good magic number. He might faint!
> 
> Kyokei- depending on climate and coloring and wardrobe colors, I can see why some people find more in FW vs SS. For me, I do like bright colors and living in a mild climate, I have totally fallen for the mousselines( only offered in SS now). I seem to buy more in SS than FW.  I only have 2 CSGM but can see for those of you in a colder climate why these can become an addiction.



I only have one CSGM and probably will get one more. I am very happy with the one I have despite my initial hesitance to try the size. I do tend to find the 90s and 70s and even the gavroches easier to wear, but use my CSGM on very cold days. I will also probably use it in air conditioned stores/cafes/etc during summer.

If I ever buy bright color, it rarely gets worn. The scarves are my way of adding a bit of color into my outfits. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> MyH's guideline was 50 except that we girls in colder climates get 100. We have four seasons here so I have all of my bases covered including little gavroches which really shouldn't count. [emoji23]



I like the 50/100 guideline. And for once I am glad that I live where it gets colder for just this.

I think I will buy more gavroches. I was also unsure about the small formats but I seem to wear them a lot when I want to wear my necklaces too.


----------



## Mindi B

50/100?!  You mean of each format, right?  Oh, man, I blew past that threshold a while ago. . . .


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> 50/100?!  You mean of each format, right?  Oh, man, I blew past that threshold a while ago. . . .




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Well I think she must have meant 50/100 in your core collection that you acquire during the initial crazy buying spree that most of us experience. Then you can slow down and add slowly over time. To like 5 a season? [emoji16] I haven't gotten close to that number yet. I won't even say where I'm at per season. It's too embarrassing. I will say that only 3 were 90s this season. Is that good? [emoji4]Probably not because most if the non90s are even more expensive. [emoji15] sigh.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> MyH's guideline was 50 except that we girls in colder climates get 100. We have four seasons here so I have all of my bases covered including little gavroches which really shouldn't count. [emoji23]


Not sure why you get twice as many scarves?  Doesn't seem fair!


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Well I think she must have meant 50/100 in your core collection that you acquire during the initial crazy buying spree that most of us experience. Then you can slow down and add slowly over time. To like 5 a season? [emoji16] I haven't gotten close to that number yet. I won't even say where I'm at per season. It's too embarrassing. I will say that only 3 were 90s this season. Is that good? [emoji4]Probably not because most if the non90s are even more expensive. [emoji15] sigh.


Haha! 
OK, 50 per format. I am fine.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Not sure why you get twice as many scarves?  Doesn't seem fair!




I'll remind you the next time we get a blizzard. [emoji23]


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'll remind you the next time we get a blizzard. [emoji23]


Ok, you get a few more scarves, but 50 more scarves for just a couple of snowstorms?


----------



## Mindi B

Yes!  I may have to make an entire snowsuit out of Hermes scarves to justify the number I own!  And a sled, and silk huskies.


----------



## MSO13

Wow Cafe, apparently I have some catching up to do in my scarf numbers-I hope you don't kick me out of the Cafe 

Sigh, the Sale banner ads get me every time...I guess I just helped keep Purse Forum going for a little while longer.

The Rick Owens dress I wanted just went on sale for 40% off and I also ordered a Moto Jacket. I know the dress is good, not sure I'll be keeping the jacket. I'm obsessed with his color "Palm" this season, both are this green shade. The jacket would look fabulous with my Tyger shawl and all my bags but we'll have to see how it fits the girls...

I also bought the world's most flattering (on me) high waisted jeans, the J Brand Maria Super Skinny. So comfy, they make me look 10lbs thinner and hit me in the perfect spot. I'm resisting the urge to buy multiples now as I'm hoping to be another size smaller by end of summer. I'm 5'4" and they are the perfect length as well. 

Did anyone else give in to the sales yet? Or are you all counting your scarves?


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> Wow Cafe, apparently I have some catching up to do in my scarf numbers-I hope you don't kick me out of the Cafe
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh, the Sale banner ads get me every time...I guess I just helped keep Purse Forum going for a little while longer.
> 
> 
> 
> The Rick Owens dress I wanted just went on sale for 40% off and I also ordered a Moto Jacket. I know the dress is good, not sure I'll be keeping the jacket. I'm obsessed with his color "Palm" this season, both are this green shade. The jacket would look fabulous with my Tyger shawl and all my bags but we'll have to see how it fits the girls...
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought the world's most flattering (on me) high waisted jeans, the J Brand Maria Super Skinny. So comfy, they make me look 10lbs thinner and hit me in the perfect spot. I'm resisting the urge to buy multiples now as I'm hoping to be another size smaller by end of summer. I'm 5'4" and they are the perfect length as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone else give in to the sales yet? Or are you all counting your scarves?




I actually think I am being good this time around and avoiding the sales! Might get some clothes that fit me better if the sales get really deep but  I am not hopeful. SS is usually not my season.

But I have a few expensive purchases coming up that I need to account for so it is probably better to not indulge now. Plus a few small things I want at H...


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Wow Cafe, apparently I have some catching up to do in my scarf numbers-I hope you don't kick me out of the Cafe
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh, the Sale banner ads get me every time...I guess I just helped keep Purse Forum going for a little while longer.
> 
> 
> 
> The Rick Owens dress I wanted just went on sale for 40% off and I also ordered a Moto Jacket. I know the dress is good, not sure I'll be keeping the jacket. I'm obsessed with his color "Palm" this season, both are this green shade. The jacket would look fabulous with my Tyger shawl and all my bags but we'll have to see how it fits the girls...
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought the world's most flattering (on me) high waisted jeans, the J Brand Maria Super Skinny. So comfy, they make me look 10lbs thinner and hit me in the perfect spot. I'm resisting the urge to buy multiples now as I'm hoping to be another size smaller by end of summer. I'm 5'4" and they are the perfect length as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone else give in to the sales yet? Or are you all counting your scarves?




These are great Mrs Owen. I love the jacket. 

I'm probably not going to shop the sales. I splurged on my Chanel jackets and I'm saving to continue my jewelry purchase in the fall.


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Wow Cafe, apparently I have some catching up to do in my scarf numbers-I hope you don't kick me out of the Cafe
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh, the Sale banner ads get me every time...I guess I just helped keep Purse Forum going for a little while longer.
> 
> 
> 
> The Rick Owens dress I wanted just went on sale for 40% off and I also ordered a Moto Jacket. I know the dress is good, not sure I'll be keeping the jacket. I'm obsessed with his color "Palm" this season, both are this green shade. The jacket would look fabulous with my Tyger shawl and all my bags but we'll have to see how it fits the girls...
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought the world's most flattering (on me) high waisted jeans, the J Brand Maria Super Skinny. So comfy, they make me look 10lbs thinner and hit me in the perfect spot. I'm resisting the urge to buy multiples now as I'm hoping to be another size smaller by end of summer. I'm 5'4" and they are the perfect length as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone else give in to the sales yet? Or are you all counting your scarves?




I love the jacket![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Pirula

MrsOwen3 said:


> Wow Cafe, apparently I have some catching up to do in my scarf numbers-I hope you don't kick me out of the Cafe
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh, the Sale banner ads get me every time...I guess I just helped keep Purse Forum going for a little while longer.
> 
> 
> 
> The Rick Owens dress I wanted just went on sale for 40% off and I also ordered a Moto Jacket. I know the dress is good, not sure I'll be keeping the jacket. I'm obsessed with his color "Palm" this season, both are this green shade. The jacket would look fabulous with my Tyger shawl and all my bags but we'll have to see how it fits the girls...
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought the world's most flattering (on me) high waisted jeans, the J Brand Maria Super Skinny. So comfy, they make me look 10lbs thinner and hit me in the perfect spot. I'm resisting the urge to buy multiples now as I'm hoping to be another size smaller by end of summer. I'm 5'4" and they are the perfect length as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone else give in to the sales yet? Or are you all counting your scarves?




Omg I love that jacket!!!  [emoji173]&#65039;&#10083;

La la la!  on the sales!  La la la lAAAH!!  [emoji86][emoji85]


----------



## katekluet

Love that jacket, MrsO
I went to the Bottega Veneta sale and came home with these, ....they were not on sale....but were too tempting.


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Wow Cafe, apparently I have some catching up to do in my scarf numbers-I hope you don't kick me out of the Cafe
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh, the Sale banner ads get me every time...I guess I just helped keep Purse Forum going for a little while longer.
> 
> 
> 
> The Rick Owens dress I wanted just went on sale for 40% off and I also ordered a Moto Jacket. I know the dress is good, not sure I'll be keeping the jacket. I'm obsessed with his color "Palm" this season, both are this green shade. The jacket would look fabulous with my Tyger shawl and all my bags but we'll have to see how it fits the girls...
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought the world's most flattering (on me) high waisted jeans, the J Brand Maria Super Skinny. So comfy, they make me look 10lbs thinner and hit me in the perfect spot. I'm resisting the urge to buy multiples now as I'm hoping to be another size smaller by end of summer. I'm 5'4" and they are the perfect length as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone else give in to the sales yet? Or are you all counting your scarves?




Love the jacket MrsO!!! Can't wait to se the denim!! I'm 5'4 and Michael Kors is making a fantastic high waist s bell bottom right now!!! Check them out!!! 
I always love your style lady!!!


----------



## Freckles1

katekluet said:


> Love that jacket, MrsO
> 
> I went to the Bottega Veneta sale and came home with these, ....they were not on sale....but were too tempting.




Oh Kate these rock!!


----------



## Freckles1

Hello cafe ladies!!
We leave for  Paris on Friday but of course I had to make a couple of purchases prior to the trip. 



Both jackets are Isabel Marant. I will enjoy wearing them abroad!! The weather looks as though they will be needed!! Thanks for letting me share!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
Love you ladies!!


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe ladies!!
> We leave for  Paris on Friday but of course I had to make a couple of purchases prior to the trip.
> View attachment 3364720
> View attachment 3364721
> 
> Both jackets are Isabel Marant. I will enjoy wearing them abroad!! The weather looks as though they will be needed!! Thanks for letting me share!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> Love you ladies!!




Wonderful choices!


----------



## Cordeliere

I am in sugar overload from all the eye candy.

MrsO  Love the dress.  What a great style.

katekluet    What a great color those shoes are.  Personally I am backing away from the stilettos, so the heel on your shoes appeal to me.

Freckles  Both jackets are awesome and so different.  Love the chic fit of the first and the wonderful drape of the second.


----------



## Kyokei

Hm.... There was a bit of a "reunion" today for something I used to be apart of... something that was once an all consuming hobby of mine. A bit bittersweet to see now.

It's interesting how life changes so much.

And though I might occasionally long for the life I once had, I'm finally starting to enjoy bits and pieces of the here and now.

The beautiful treasures at Hermes definitely help.


----------



## MSO13

katekluet said:


> Love that jacket, MrsO
> 
> I went to the Bottega Veneta sale and came home with these, ....they were not on sale....but were too tempting.



Perfect with your Roulis, right?



Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe ladies!!
> We leave for  Paris on Friday but of course I had to make a couple of purchases prior to the trip.
> View attachment 3364720
> View attachment 3364721
> 
> Both jackets are Isabel Marant. I will enjoy wearing them abroad!! The weather looks as though they will be needed!! Thanks for letting me share!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> Love you ladies!!




Perfect for Paris, so chic Freckles!


----------



## MYH

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Well I think she must have meant 50/100 in your core collection that you acquire during the initial crazy buying spree that most of us experience. Then you can slow down and add slowly over time. To like 5 a season? [emoji16] I haven't gotten close to that number yet. I won't even say where I'm at per season. It's too embarrassing. I will say that only 3 were 90s this season. Is that good? [emoji4]Probably not because most if the non90s are even more expensive. [emoji15] sigh.





scarf1 said:


> Not sure why you get twice as many scarves?  Doesn't seem fair!





Mindi B said:


> 50/100?!  You mean of each format, right?  Oh, man, I blew past that threshold a while ago. . . .





Kyokei said:


> I only have one CSGM and probably will get one more. I am very happy with the one I have despite my initial hesitance to try the size. I do tend to find the 90s and 70s and even the gavroches easier to wear, but use my CSGM on very cold days. I will also probably use it in air conditioned stores/cafes/etc during summer.
> 
> If I ever buy bright color, it rarely gets worn. The scarves are my way of adding a bit of color into my outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the 50/100 guideline. And for once I am glad that I live where it gets colder for just this.
> 
> I think I will buy more gavroches. I was also unsure about the small formats but I seem to wear them a lot when I want to wear my necklaces too.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> MyH's guideline was 50 except that we girls in colder climates get 100. We have four seasons here so I have all of my bases covered including little gavroches which really shouldn't count. [emoji23]




Ok, first, my sincerest apologies for just dropping in on your convo but I couldn't help myself.  I want to join the cafe so badly but I just have too many things going on right now. I keep hoping someday I will have time to be a regular fixture here. 

I've been thinking about the "official" formula for scarf ownership and I think this is it..

(Your age) + (25 if you live between DC and Philly.....35 if you are north of Philly) + (# of yrs you've been collecting scarves * 4) + (# of Hermes bag colors you own *2) = your maximum # of scarves

Notes:
1) I decided getting +50 just for living in the NE was too many. +25-35 seemed the right number. 
2) it's not the # of H bags you have, it's the # of diff colors you have. So for me, Gris T Kelly and Gris T evelyne only counts as 1, not 2
3) twillies and gavroches don't count 

So here's my magic #
(40) + (0 :cry: SoCal earns me zero points) + (4*4) + (8*2) = 40 + 0 + 16 + 16 = 72 scarves

I am still within my limits.


----------



## Kyokei

MYH said:


> Ok, first, my sincerest apologies for just dropping in on your convo but I couldn't help myself.  I want to join the cafe so badly but I just have too many things going on right now. I keep hoping someday I will have time to be a regular fixture here.
> 
> I've been thinking about the "official" formula for scarf ownership and I think this is it..
> 
> (Your age) + (25 if you live between DC and Philly.....35 if you are north of Philly) + (# of yrs you've been collecting scarves * 4) + (# of Hermes bag colors you own *2) = your maximum # of scarves
> 
> Notes:
> 1) I decided getting +50 just for living in the NE was too many. +25-35 seemed the right number.
> 2) it's not the # of H bags you have, it's the # of diff colors you have. So for me, Gris T Kelly and Gris T evelyne only counts as 1, not 2
> 3) twillies and gavroches don't count
> 
> So here's my magic #
> (40) + (0 :cry: SoCal earns me zero points) + (4*4) + (8*2) = 40 + 0 + 16 + 16 = 72 scarves
> 
> I am still within my limits.




I like that my max increases with age, years collecting, and new bags acquired! 

If I move south, do I get rid of ten?


----------



## MYH

Kyokei said:


> I like that my max increases with age, years collecting, and new bags acquired!
> 
> If I move south, do I get rid of ten?


Lol. Moving south means you need to divest 10.  And yes, acquiring more colored H bags earns us more scarves. As we all know, bags are demanding and need their own accessories. Of course, with each year older, we get to add one. And then with the umber of years collecting, it goes without saying that we should get 2 per season.


----------



## Kyokei

MYH said:


> Lol. Moving south means you need to divest 10.  And yes, acquiring more colored H bags earns us more scarves. As we all know, bags are demanding and need their own accessories. Of course, with each year older, we get to add one. And then with the umber of years collecting, it goes without saying that we should get 2 per season.



Will a bicolor bag count as two colors? 
Not that I'm anywhere near my limit. I have over 50 to go!


----------



## MYH

Kyokei said:


> Will a bicolor bag count as two colors?
> Not that I'm anywhere near my limit. I have over 50 to go!


Oh yes! Bicolor counts as 2 colors. Keep on collecting!


----------



## cremel

Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe ladies!!
> We leave for  Paris on Friday but of course I had to make a couple of purchases prior to the trip.
> View attachment 3364720
> View attachment 3364721
> 
> Both jackets are Isabel Marant. I will enjoy wearing them abroad!! The weather looks as though they will be needed!! Thanks for letting me share!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> Love you ladies!!




Great choices. I specially love the darker one's design.  [emoji106]


----------



## EmileH

MYH said:


> Ok, first, my sincerest apologies for just dropping in on your convo but I couldn't help myself.  I want to join the cafe so badly but I just have too many things going on right now. I keep hoping someday I will have time to be a regular fixture here.
> 
> I've been thinking about the "official" formula for scarf ownership and I think this is it..
> 
> (Your age) + (25 if you live between DC and Philly.....35 if you are north of Philly) + (# of yrs you've been collecting scarves * 4) + (# of Hermes bag colors you own *2) = your maximum # of scarves
> 
> Notes:
> 1) I decided getting +50 just for living in the NE was too many. +25-35 seemed the right number.
> 2) it's not the # of H bags you have, it's the # of diff colors you have. So for me, Gris T Kelly and Gris T evelyne only counts as 1, not 2
> 3) twillies and gavroches don't count
> 
> So here's my magic #
> (40) + (0 :cry: SoCal earns me zero points) + (4*4) + (8*2) = 40 + 0 + 16 + 16 = 72 scarves
> 
> I am still within my limits.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] sorry. Just can't stop laughing.


Ok... Stopped laughing long enough to do my calculation. Thank goodness gavroches don't count. I didn't know that. Ok so I can have 155 and I can buy 60 more. It helps to be old and live as far north as possible. [emoji23]


----------



## tabbi001

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; your scarf numbers are all amazing! Wow I cant wait to get to double digits... but then seeing as the climate in my country is only summer/rainy, then I guess I have a small limit. Good for the wallet! The scarf formula is soooo funny! That's a really really good one &#128518;&#128518;

MrsO and Freckles, i love your jackets!!! Enjoy wearing them &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Pirula

MYH said:


> Ok, first, my sincerest apologies for just dropping in on your convo but I couldn't help myself.  I want to join the cafe so badly but I just have too many things going on right now. I keep hoping someday I will have time to be a regular fixture here.
> 
> I've been thinking about the "official" formula for scarf ownership and I think this is it..
> 
> (Your age) + (25 if you live between DC and Philly.....35 if you are north of Philly) + (# of yrs you've been collecting scarves * 4) + (# of Hermes bag colors you own *2) = your maximum # of scarves
> 
> Notes:
> 1) I decided getting +50 just for living in the NE was too many. +25-35 seemed the right number.
> 2) it's not the # of H bags you have, it's the # of diff colors you have. So for me, Gris T Kelly and Gris T evelyne only counts as 1, not 2
> 3) twillies and gavroches don't count
> 
> So here's my magic #
> (40) + (0 :cry: SoCal earns me zero points) + (4*4) + (8*2) = 40 + 0 + 16 + 16 = 72 scarves
> 
> I am still within my limits.




Whoah.  I am waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay behind on my limit.  Heh heh.  It pays to be "older"!!


----------



## Mindi B

MYH, your mathematical skills are remarkable!


----------



## MYH

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] sorry. Just can't stop laughing.
> 
> Ok... Stopped laughing long enough to do my calculation. Thank goodness gavroches don't count. I didn't know that. Ok so I can have 155 and I can buy 60 more. It helps to be old and live as far north as possible. [emoji23]



I knew you would find this funny!  happy to amuse you on a Wed morning! But hold it right there missy - I think you added 25 too many? It's either +25 or +35 for geographically location. Not plus 60.  I think you may have to deduct 25 from your count. 130? 



Pirula said:


> Whoah.  I am waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay behind on my limit.  Heh heh.  It pays to be "older"!!


Keep shopping sister! 



Mindi B said:


> MYH, your mathematical skills are remarkable!


My joke math skills r great. My real math skills r just so-so Mindi!


----------



## EmileH

MYH said:


> I knew you would find this funny!  happy to amuse you on a Wed morning! But hold it right there missy - I think you added 25 too many? It's either +25 or +35 for geographically location. Not plus 60.  I think you may have to deduct 25 from your count. 130?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep shopping sister!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My joke math skills r great. My real math skills r just so-so Mindi!




Nope hon. 48+35+12+60= 155. I gave five colors of bags. Black gold GT Colvert and bleu hydra. Bag hoarding helps.![emoji23]

Plus I'm not counting my LV Sofia Coppola which is rouge Hermes. She has her own wardrobe of scarves. [emoji23]

Without twillies or gavroches I'm at 94. Who knew that I was showing so much restraint?! [emoji322]


----------



## MSO13

This was a hysterical way to start my day, I'm at 19 and my max is 72- I feel practically virtuous [emoji75]


----------



## MYH

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nope hon. 48+35+12+60= 155. I gave five colors of bags. Black gold GT Colvert and bleu hydra. Bag hoarding helps.![emoji23]
> 
> Plus I'm not counting my LV Sofia Coppola which is rouge Hermes. She has her own wardrobe of scarves. [emoji23]
> 
> Without twillies or gavroches I'm at 94. Who knew that I was showing so much restraint?! [emoji322]



Sweetest macaron - I hate to burst your bubble but you only get 10 for having 5 colored H bags. 5*2. Oh dear. So it's 105! I'm afraid you are close to your limit! 



MrsOwen3 said:


> This was a hysterical way to start my day, I'm at 19 and my max is 72- I feel practically virtuous [emoji75]


LOL! Happy I could amuse the cafe with my scarf math jokes this fine wed morn.


----------



## EmileH

MYH said:


> Sweetest macaron - I hate to burst your bubble but you only get 10 for having 5 colored H bags. 5*2. Oh dear. So it's 105! I'm afraid you are close to your limit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Happy I could amuse the cafe with my scarf math jokes this fine wed morn.




Oh no! Only 10 more? I need to buy more bags!!!!


----------



## MYH

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh no! Only 10 more? I need to buy more bags!!!!


 this is 'cheating' the system!


----------



## EmileH

MYH said:


> this is 'cheating' the system!




O....K.... I'm feeling rather full on scarves anyway. I thought 12 per bag was rather generous. Old eyes.


----------



## momasaurus

MYH said:


> Ok, first, my sincerest apologies for just dropping in on your convo but I couldn't help myself.  I want to join the cafe so badly but I just have too many things going on right now. I keep hoping someday I will have time to be a regular fixture here.
> 
> I've been thinking about the "official" formula for scarf ownership and I think this is it..
> 
> (Your age) + (25 if you live between DC and Philly.....35 if you are north of Philly) + (# of yrs you've been collecting scarves * 4) + (# of Hermes bag colors you own *2) = your maximum # of scarves
> 
> Notes:
> 1) I decided getting +50 just for living in the NE was too many. +25-35 seemed the right number.
> 2) it's not the # of H bags you have, it's the # of diff colors you have. So for me, Gris T Kelly and Gris T evelyne only counts as 1, not 2
> 3) twillies and gavroches don't count
> 
> So here's my magic #
> (40) + (0 :cry: SoCal earns me zero points) + (4*4) + (8*2) = 40 + 0 + 16 + 16 = 72 scarves
> 
> I am still within my limits.


OH, thank you for this. I am within my limits. One advantage of being *old* !! And in the chilly zone. And a longtime collector. And having 8 bag colors. LOLOLOL


----------



## MYH

momasaurus said:


> OH, thank you for this. I am within my limits. One advantage of being *old* !! And in the chilly zone. And a longtime collector. And having 8 bag colors. LOLOLOL


You've got all the formula parts working for you!


----------



## dyyong

OMG you ladies are too funny!!! 
Hi, I'm new to this tread, always admire H's scarfs and dying to wear it, currently only have 3 which never worn as I don't know how to incorporate into my SAHM life style with 3 young daughters.


----------



## Freckles1

Thanks for the compliments on the jackets ladies!
If I can add correctly I believe my number is 56. Good thing Paris has 3 Hermes boutiques!! Ha!
Everyone have a glorious day!!


----------



## katekluet

Are our DHs going to buy this formula?
Freckles, thanks and great jackets...you will more than hold your own with the stylish Parisians.
MrsO, you have a good memory, yes, they match my Roulis perfectly.
Cordelaire, the two inch heels are doable for me, our town has very irregular sidewalks and streets. I also got a pair of Stella McCartney wedge sandals the same height, the shoes perk up my casual outfits.
Freckles, can't wait to hear of your adventures, have a great trip


----------



## Livia1

Sorry, I had a question but I figured it out


----------



## scarf1

katekluet said:


> Love that jacket, MrsO
> I went to the Bottega Veneta sale and came home with these, ....they were not on sale....but were too tempting.


Were you in SF on Monday with a red birkin?



Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe ladies!!
> We leave for  Paris on Friday but of course I had to make a couple of purchases prior to the trip.
> View attachment 3364720
> View attachment 3364721
> 
> Both jackets are Isabel Marant. I will enjoy wearing them abroad!! The weather looks as though they will be needed!! Thanks for letting me share!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> Love you ladies!!


Congrats! You must be getting excited for your trip!


----------



## scarf1

MYH said:


> Ok, first, my sincerest apologies for just dropping in on your convo but I couldn't help myself.  I want to join the cafe so badly but I just have too many things going on right now. I keep hoping someday I will have time to be a regular fixture here.
> 
> I've been thinking about the "official" formula for scarf ownership and I think this is it..
> 
> (Your age) + (25 if you live between DC and Philly.....35 if you are north of Philly) + (# of yrs you've been collecting scarves * 4) + (# of Hermes bag colors you own *2) = your maximum # of scarves
> 
> Notes:
> 1) I decided getting +50 just for living in the NE was too many. +25-35 seemed the right number.
> 2) it's not the # of H bags you have, it's the # of diff colors you have. So for me, Gris T Kelly and Gris T evelyne only counts as 1, not 2
> 3) twillies and gavroches don't count
> 
> So here's my magic #
> (40) + (0 :cry: SoCal earns me zero points) + (4*4) + (8*2) = 40 + 0 + 16 + 16 = 72 scarves
> 
> I am still within my limits.


Haha!
Gee thanks for giving one per year of age! That means I am under the limit!


----------



## katekluet

scarf1 said:


> Were you in SF on Monday with a red birkin?
> 
> 
> Congrats! You must be getting excited for your trip!


No,Scarf1, that wasn't me....we have a BV store down here which has the best staff. Did you find any treasures shopping?


----------



## scarf1

katekluet said:


> No,Scarf1, that wasn't me....we have a BV store down here which has the best staff. Did you find any treasures shopping?


No, we were in SF for some clothes for DH. I was really good and didn't buy anything for me.


----------



## Cordeliere

dyyong said:


> OMG you ladies are too funny!!!
> Hi, I'm new to this tread, always admire H's scarfs and dying to wear it, currently only have 3 which never worn as I don't know how to incorporate into my SAHM life style with 3 young daughters.



Welcome.


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe ladies!!
> We leave for  Paris on Friday but of course I had to make a couple of purchases prior to the trip.
> View attachment 3364720
> View attachment 3364721
> 
> Both jackets are Isabel Marant. I will enjoy wearing them abroad!! The weather looks as though they will be needed!! Thanks for letting me share!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> Love you ladies!!



Love these!  Anything with the military look and I am in.  I have a Chanel from cruise 2013 that has this look.  All I need is a saber  We are going to Ireland in a few weeks and it looks cold there as well.  And rain.  So what else is new.


----------



## Kyokei

Has anyone here ever been to a H RTW trunk show? What should I expect?


----------



## cremel

MYH said:


> Ok, first, my sincerest apologies for just dropping in on your convo but I couldn't help myself.  I want to join the cafe so badly but I just have too many things going on right now. I keep hoping someday I will have time to be a regular fixture here.
> 
> I've been thinking about the "official" formula for scarf ownership and I think this is it..
> 
> (Your age) + (25 if you live between DC and Philly.....35 if you are north of Philly) + (# of yrs you've been collecting scarves * 4) + (# of Hermes bag colors you own *2) = your maximum # of scarves
> 
> Notes:
> 1) I decided getting +50 just for living in the NE was too many. +25-35 seemed the right number.
> 2) it's not the # of H bags you have, it's the # of diff colors you have. So for me, Gris T Kelly and Gris T evelyne only counts as 1, not 2
> 3) twillies and gavroches don't count
> 
> So here's my magic #
> (40) + (0 :cry: SoCal earns me zero points) + (4*4) + (8*2) = 40 + 0 + 16 + 16 = 72 scarves
> 
> I am still within my limits.




Ha ha ha [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]this is too funny


----------



## Kyokei

Well.... I went a little crazy at the sale at Bergdorfs today. Ended up with four skirts, two shirts, a dress, and two jackets.

On the other hand I decided not to go for the two pairs of boots I was thinking about for AW so it evens out.

Now I am going to mostly focus on H unless tempted by any shoes.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Well.... I went a little crazy at the sale at Bergdorfs today. Ended up with four skirts, two shirts, a dress, and two jackets.
> 
> On the other hand I decided not to go for the two pairs of boots I was thinking about for AW so it evens out.
> 
> Now I am going to mostly focus on H unless tempted by any shoes.




Sounds fun!


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> Well.... I went a little crazy at the sale at Bergdorfs today. Ended up with four skirts, two shirts, a dress, and two jackets.
> 
> On the other hand I decided not to go for the two pairs of boots I was thinking about for AW so it evens out.
> 
> Now I am going to mostly focus on H unless tempted by any shoes.




Yippee!!


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> Well.... I went a little crazy at the sale at Bergdorfs today. Ended up with four skirts, two shirts, a dress, and two jackets.
> 
> On the other hand I decided not to go for the two pairs of boots I was thinking about for AW so it evens out.
> 
> Now I am going to mostly focus on H unless tempted by any shoes.



Way to go!!! Share some photos [emoji3]


----------



## gracekelly

Kyokei said:


> Well.... I went a little crazy at the sale at Bergdorfs today. Ended up with four skirts, two shirts, a dress, and two jackets.
> 
> On the other hand *I decided not to go for the two pairs of boots I was thinking about for AW so it evens out.*
> 
> Now I am going to mostly focus on H unless tempted by any shoes.



On tPF, this is what is know as shopping math


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> On tPF, this is what is know as shopping math




So true. I'm guilty of the same. [emoji23]


----------



## dhfwu

gracekelly said:


> On tPF, this is what is know as shopping math


Or just plain "staying within budget."


----------



## katekluet

Kyokei said:


> Well.... I went a little crazy at the sale at Bergdorfs today. Ended up with four skirts, two shirts, a dress, and two jackets.
> 
> On the other hand I decided not to go for the two pairs of boots I was thinking about for AW so it evens out.
> 
> Now I am going to mostly focus on H unless tempted by any shoes.


Good work!


----------



## gracekelly

dhfwu said:


> Or just plain "staying within budget."



Very true, but that implies a certain amount of self restraint, which is in short supply in this solar system.


----------



## Kyokei

Shopping math!! I like that. 

Anyway, since pictures were requested, after some searching online I found them all. One of them is the romper version of the shirt I bought. The shirt is the same but without the attached bottom. Somehow the picture is nowhere to be found...


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Shopping math!! I like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, since pictures were requested, after some searching online I found them all. One of them is the romper version of the shirt I bought. The shirt is the same but without the attached bottom. Somehow the picture is nowhere to be found...




These are all lovely. You will look great in all of them. Good job.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These are all lovely. You will look great in all of them. Good job.




Thank you very much. No very surprising choices except the tan suede skirt (and maybe the red jacket?). Sadly they didn't have my size left in black so I decided to take a chance.

I saw a few other very nice things but my size sells out quickly I guess.


----------



## dhfwu

Kyokei said:


> Shopping math!! I like that.
> 
> Anyway, since pictures were requested, after some searching online I found them all. One of them is the romper version of the shirt I bought. The shirt is the same but without the attached bottom. Somehow the picture is nowhere to be found...


Great pieces! I particularly like the skirt with the scalloped hem and snaps down the front.


----------



## gracekelly

Kyokei said:


> Shopping math!! I like that.
> 
> Anyway, since pictures were requested, after some searching online I found them all. One of them is the romper version of the shirt I bought. The shirt is the same but without the attached bottom. Somehow the picture is nowhere to be found...



Very Cute!  You can get a lot of wear out of these pieces.  You get an A+ in math!


----------



## scarf1

Kyokei said:


> Shopping math!! I like that.
> 
> Anyway, since pictures were requested, after some searching online I found them all. One of them is the romper version of the shirt I bought. The shirt is the same but without the attached bottom. Somehow the picture is nowhere to be found...


You did great!
 I was surprised to see you picked a red jacket , but will mix well with all your black items!


----------



## Kyokei

dhfwu said:


> Great pieces! I particularly like the skirt with the scalloped hem and snaps down the front.



Thanks! I was debating over that one forever since I originally really wanted the black, but it matches my K well and I think it will go nice with my SO as well so I decided to take a chance. 



gracekelly said:


> Very Cute!  You can get a lot of wear out of these pieces.  You get an A+ in math!



Thanks! Many of my old clothes don't fit well anymore so, while I'm hesitant to invest in too many clothes and repeat the same mistakes, I figured it would be nice not to have to do the laundry constantly and repeat outfits as much.



scarf1 said:


> You did great!
> I was surprised to see you picked a red jacket , but will mix well with all your black items!



Thank you! I was surprised at how it looked on me. I loved it! There was a cream one I loved too but.... the smallest size they had was really big and I think these are made to look fitted. Even the SA advised me against it.


----------



## Mindi B

LOVE THEM ALL!  May I ask who makes the jackets?  They look French, like maybe IRO?
And if you left behind two pairs of boots, that is not merely self-restraint, but a Herculean level of personal sacrifice!  :worthy:


----------



## Kyokei

Mindi B said:


> LOVE THEM ALL!  May I ask who makes the jackets?  They look French, like maybe IRO?
> And if you left behind two pairs of boots, that is not merely self-restraint, but a Herculean level of personal sacrifice!  :worthy:



Isabel Marant Etoile! Though I do have a leather jacket by IRO that I love and wear a lot.

Boots are always hard to walk away from...! But I think I made the right choice. Plus this gives me more reason to check out H shoes when more AW styles come in. I like a lot of what they have, but don't wear open toed shoes so haven't been able to get anything yet.


----------



## Mindi B

I love your taste!  And hey, I was right about the "French" part!  Perhaps we need to shop together some day. . . you would chic me up, I think!


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> Thank you very much. No very surprising choices except the tan suede skirt (and maybe the red jacket?). Sadly they didn't have my size left in black so I decided to take a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a few other very nice things but my size sells out quickly I guess.




Love all of these!! I almost got the suede  skirt but was trying to be a good girl for Paris....  I think you will love the color!!! It is still such a neutral and will look great with black or navy!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> Isabel Marant Etoile! Though I do have a leather jacket by IRO that I love and wear a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Boots are always hard to walk away from...! But I think I made the right choice. Plus this gives me more reason to check out H shoes when more AW styles come in. I like a lot of what they have, but don't wear open toed shoes so haven't been able to get anything yet.




Her boots are fantastic!! Taking mine on my trip!!


----------



## Kyokei

Mindi B said:


> I love your taste!  And hey, I was right about the "French" part!  Perhaps we need to shop together some day. . . you would chic me up, I think!




I am always up for shopping! I think we have similar tastes. And yes, definitely French! I do love both brands.


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> Her boots are fantastic!! Taking mine on my trip!!




Do you have a picture of your Her boots?

I keep eyeing a few things on the H site! Though in store it mostly seems to be sandals and open toed shoes. I need to check more carefully.


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> Do you have a picture of your Her boots?
> 
> I keep eyeing a few things on the H site! Though in store it mostly seems to be sandals and open toed shoes. I need to check more carefully.




Oh shoot I meant I have Isabel Marant boots. I'm sorry!!


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> Oh shoot I meant I have Isabel Marant boots. I'm sorry!!




Oh! I have heard good things about their boots as well. Do you find contemporary shoes to be worth the money? I have been eyeing a pair of SW boots for months but am unsure. Maybe I will check out Isabel Marant too!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

Super busy this week and it's gotten incredibly hot here so I am suddenly no longer interested in clothing so that's good for my savings.

I'm in a mad rush to prepare for a ton of work next weekend, no big holiday weekend plans for me. My Rick Owens dress was cancelled and in this weather, I'm likely to return the leather jacket because it feels crazy to buy one when it's 100 degrees. I have this habit of big online buys and then a flurry of returns. I'm bummed about the dress, it was sold out apparently but it drives me nuts when they sell things and then can't find them to ship. I mean we expect this from H.com but Barneys-come on 

Kyokei, looks like you got some great pieces. I love the suede skirt and red jacket, when I got into collecting H I started wearing colors I never wore because they looked good with my scarves and shawls, then bags. It changed my wardrobe so much for the better, I'm still fairly neutral but it opened up a lot more options. 

Freckles, safe travels to Paris! I had a dream I went to FSH and got an alligator Kelly. I was bummed to wake up but I also think perhaps I should not read tPF when I wake up in the early hours


----------



## Kyokei

No holiday plans for me either, just working, so I understand that. I am sorry to hear about your Rick Owens dress. I've actually never made a return in my life, but I think a large part of that is because I never shop online. I have to see the item in person and try on to commit.

H has definitely made me branch out into more colors as well! I still struggle with a lot of colors but my wardrobe has a bit more variety nowadays. And I am branching out into different scarves as well.

I keep dreaming about H bags as well.... I had one the other night that my SO came in but was completely different than what I ordered,


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> Oh! I have heard good things about their boots as well. Do you find contemporary shoes to be worth the money? I have been eyeing a pair of SW boots for months but am unsure. Maybe I will check out Isabel Marant too!




I have the Dicker boots and they are extremely comfortable. I have worn them with dresses and jeans. I think they will look great with shorts too. 
They aren't very sexy but they have enough of a heel that I don't feel so vertically challenged. Ha!!
I am researching Valentino heels. Yes I am the only woman on the planet who doesn't have any. I'm wondering if I want a classic pump with rock studs or the pump with the rock studs straps? I definitely want the black/beige combo. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> 
> 
> Super busy this week and it's gotten incredibly hot here so I am suddenly no longer interested in clothing so that's good for my savings.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in a mad rush to prepare for a ton of work next weekend, no big holiday weekend plans for me. My Rick Owens dress was cancelled and in this weather, I'm likely to return the leather jacket because it feels crazy to buy one when it's 100 degrees. I have this habit of big online buys and then a flurry of returns. I'm bummed about the dress, it was sold out apparently but it drives me nuts when they sell things and then can't find them to ship. I mean we expect this from H.com but Barneys-come on
> 
> 
> 
> Kyokei, looks like you got some great pieces. I love the suede skirt and red jacket, when I got into collecting H I started wearing colors I never wore because they looked good with my scarves and shawls, then bags. It changed my wardrobe so much for the better, I'm still fairly neutral but it opened up a lot more options.
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles, safe travels to Paris! I had a dream I went to FSH and got an alligator Kelly. I was bummed to wake up but I also think perhaps I should not read tPF when I wake up in the early hours




That stinks about the Rick Owens dress MrsO!!
You have fantastic dreams!! The last great dream I had was my girlfriend having a cocktail I with Prince and he was earring  lime green jumpsuit!! Haha


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> I have the Dicker boots and they are extremely comfortable. I have worn them with dresses and jeans. I think they will look great with shorts too.
> They aren't very sexy but they have enough of a heel that I don't feel so vertically challenged. Ha!!
> I am researching Valentino heels. Yes I am the only woman on the planet who doesn't have any. I'm wondering if I want a classic pump with rock studs or the pump with the rock studs straps? I definitely want the black/beige combo.
> Any thoughts?



I'm with you there; I also don't have any Valentino heels and thought I was one of the only ones! Especially since I love heels. But I've never found a pair that I really liked and try to minimize studs. Perhaps something I need to get over as I like Hermes CDC too but am hesitant about so many studs.

Personally, I'd go with the classic pump. The straps are a little more trendy... The studs already make the shoe very on trend and, while the straps are nice, the straps plus studs make the shoe a little busy. The classic pump is more of.... well, a classic, and less likely to look outdated years to come if that matters to you.


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> I'm with you there; I also don't have any Valentino heels and thought I was one of the only ones! Especially since I love heels. But I've never found a pair that I really liked and try to minimize studs. Perhaps something I need to get over as I like Hermes CDC too but am hesitant about so many studs.
> 
> Personally, I'd go with the classic pump. The straps are a little more trendy... The studs already make the shoe very on trend and, while the straps are nice, the straps plus studs make the shoe a little busy. The classic pump is more of.... well, a classic, and less likely to look outdated years to come if that matters to you.




Thank you  exactly what I was thinking  I haven't tried them on. I may hate them. That would probably be better for my pocketbook wouldn't it? Oh well


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> Thank you  exactly what I was thinking  I haven't tried them on. I may hate them. That would probably be better for my pocketbook wouldn't it? Oh well



You always have great style and I am sure they will look fantastic on you! 
Sadly for the wallet.


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> You always have great style and I am sure they will look fantastic on you!
> 
> Sadly for the wallet.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] 
I will check in frequently while I am away. You will all be having sweet dreams like MrsO when I am queuing! 
Kyokei I know you are on a shawl hunt. Do you have any in mind? I've made a list. They're always so much more beautiful in person!!


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> I will check in frequently while I am away. You will all be having sweet dreams like MrsO when I am queuing!
> Kyokei I know you are on a shawl hunt. Do you have any in mind? I've made a list. They're always so much more beautiful in person!!



I usually kind of just wing it! It's hard for me to get a feel of things online; I need to see in person to determine. I am going to try on the poncho or maybe get another CSGM. But lately it has been hot and strangely I am not as freezing as usual, so maybe I will wait until fall. Hmm...

I am going to the H RTW trunk show and have no idea what to expect.... I'm hoping there are accessories and shoes there as well. I need to lose weight before buying expensive RTW.


----------



## Cordeliere

Kyokei said:


> Shopping math!! I like that.
> 
> Anyway, since pictures were requested, after some searching online I found them all. One of them is the romper version of the shirt I bought. The shirt is the same but without the attached bottom. Somehow the picture is nowhere to be found...



Love them all, but especially the red jacket.


----------



## Kyokei

Cordeliere said:


> Love them all, but especially the red jacket.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Pirula

Kyokei said:


> Shopping math!! I like that.
> 
> Anyway, since pictures were requested, after some searching online I found them all. One of them is the romper version of the shirt I bought. The shirt is the same but without the attached bottom. Somehow the picture is nowhere to be found...




Great choices!!

Okay.  I _need _that red jacket....


----------



## Cordeliere

Pirula said:


> Great choices!!
> 
> Okay.  I _need _that red jacket....



LOL.  I had the same reaction.


----------



## Kyokei

You guys are making me glad I got the red instead of the cream!


----------



## Mindi B

The red is fabulous, Kyokei.  And since I've seen pics of you, and you are dark-haired, it is going to look GORGEOUS on you!  It's a beautiful red.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

A very warm day at the Philadelphia Zoo today:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The heat didn't bother these guys.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Dimitri decides to sit this dance out.


----------



## Cordeliere

Madam Bijoux said:


> The heat didn't bother these guys.



Love the giraffe pic.


----------



## Cordeliere

Kyokei said:


> You guys are making me glad I got the red instead of the cream!




I was just reading an article about the "cool girl"  or "off duty model" look.   I think you nailed it with your new outfits.  Where do you wear these short skirts?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Cordeliere said:


> Love the giraffe pic.



Thank you, Cordeliere


----------



## etoile de mer

Madam Bijoux said:


> A very warm day at the Philadelphia Zoo today:





Madam Bijoux said:


> The heat didn't bother these guys.



Gorgeous peacock, and I love the giraffe! Thanks for sharing, *Madam Bijoux*!


----------



## etoile de mer

Just dropping in with my own nature observation! I was tending to our bedroom window box earlier, and saw a baby and mommy deer running down our street. Traffic was a bit busy, and baby deer ran into the road for a moment&#8230;driver honks at it! Who does that to a baby deer?! Then mommy deer hops a fence in to a yard, leaving baby on the other side. Baby says, "I can't jump like that yet, I'm so tiny"! Baby was getting more and more agitated running back and forth along the fence. Mommy says, "I'm right here, you can do it". Baby says, "noooo&#8230;come get me!". Goes on like this for a few minutes! So afraid baby will run out into the road, again! Finally mommy says, "oh bother!", and jumps back over the fence to collect her baby&#8230;thankfully! Watching nature can be so stressful!


----------



## tabbi001

Ooh that would have been so stressful to watch!!! I don't like seeing baby animals in danger &#128546;


----------



## momasaurus

Mindi B said:


> I love your taste!  And hey, I was right about the "French" part!  Perhaps we need to shop together some day. . . you would chic me up, I think!


I think Kyokei could overhaul my wardrobe too, with good results!


----------



## Freckles1

Hello cafe ladies!
We arrived in Paris this morning. Great flight. We ran around a little this morning and got our shopping feet wet.
We stopped by George V and Sevres H boutiques. Insanity!!! I don't have it in me to browse let alone que! Good gravy it was nuts! 
DH and I went to Chanel on rue cambon 


Here I am in Coco's house. I bought the lbj like PbP!! The sleeves are being altered but you know I will be wearing it later this week 
Signing off for now. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


----------



## etoile de mer

Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe ladies!
> We arrived in Paris this morning. Great flight. We ran around a little this morning and got our shopping feet wet.
> We stopped by George V and Sevres H boutiques. Insanity!!! I don't have it in me to browse let alone que! Good gravy it was nuts!
> DH and I went to Chanel on rue cambon
> View attachment 3367548
> 
> Here I am in Coco's house. I bought the lbj like PbP!! The sleeves are being altered but you know I will be wearing it later this week
> Signing off for now. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!



Wonderful pic, *freckles*!  Have fun!


----------



## etoile de mer

tabbi001 said:


> Ooh that would have been so stressful to watch!!! I don't like seeing baby animals in danger &#128546;



I'd called my husband into the bedroom, and we were both cheering them on! So glad mommy deer hopped back over the fence to her baby! Yes, just hate to see any animals in distress!


----------



## Cordeliere

Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe ladies!
> We arrived in Paris this morning. Great flight. We ran around a little this morning and got our shopping feet wet.
> We stopped by George V and Sevres H boutiques. Insanity!!! I don't have it in me to browse let alone que! Good gravy it was nuts!
> DH and I went to Chanel on rue cambon
> View attachment 3367548
> 
> Here I am in Coco's house. I bought the lbj like PbP!! The sleeves are being altered but you know I will be wearing it later this week
> Signing off for now. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!



Freckles.  I read that there were demonstrations in Paris that were disrupting transportation.  There are reportedly petrol shortages.   Did you experienced any difficulty getting from the airport to your lodgings?


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, Paris.  If there isn't a strike while you're there, can you really say you've experienced the city? 
I also understand some wild storms whipped through--NBC is airing the French Open and is having to use, I think, a Japanese feed, as all their satellite equipment is down.  Crazy.


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe ladies!
> We arrived in Paris this morning. Great flight. We ran around a little this morning and got our shopping feet wet.
> We stopped by George V and Sevres H boutiques. Insanity!!! I don't have it in me to browse let alone que! Good gravy it was nuts!
> DH and I went to Chanel on rue cambon
> View attachment 3367548
> 
> Here I am in Coco's house. I bought the lbj like PbP!! The sleeves are being altered but you know I will be wearing it later this week
> Signing off for now. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!




You look so beautiful after a long flight! Enjoy!


----------



## gracekelly

etoile de mer said:


> Just dropping in with my own nature observation! I was tending to our bedroom window box earlier, and saw a baby and mommy deer running down our street. Traffic was a bit busy, and baby deer ran into the road for a momentdriver honks at it! Who does that to a baby deer?! Then mommy deer hops a fence in to a yard, leaving baby on the other side. Baby says, "I can't jump like that yet, I'm so tiny"! Baby was getting more and more agitated running back and forth along the fence. Mommy says, "I'm right here, you can do it". Baby says, "noooocome get me!". Goes on like this for a few minutes! So afraid baby will run out into the road, again! Finally mommy says, "oh bother!", and jumps back over the fence to collect her babythankfully! Watching nature can be so stressful!



Gosh!  DH  and I once watched a deer family of 4 cross the street from one hillside to another and yes we have had them walking down our street as well.  However, as cute as they are, I draw the line if they want to stop and snack on my roses!  

This morning at 7:18am (DH looked!) he was reading in the family room and noticed something furry outside the slider and it was a coyote!  We have never had them come right up to a house window before!  He shouted at it and he said he never saw anything run so fast!  It must have sniffed something out, but I don't think I want to know!


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe ladies!
> We arrived in Paris this morning. Great flight. We ran around a little this morning and got our shopping feet wet.
> We stopped by George V and Sevres H boutiques. Insanity!!! I don't have it in me to browse let alone que! Good gravy it was nuts!
> DH and I went to Chanel on rue cambon
> View attachment 3367548
> 
> Here I am in Coco's house. I bought the lbj like PbP!! The sleeves are being altered but you know I will be wearing it later this week
> Signing off for now. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!



Have a wonderful time!


----------



## scarf1

Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe ladies!
> We arrived in Paris this morning. Great flight. We ran around a little this morning and got our shopping feet wet.
> We stopped by George V and Sevres H boutiques. Insanity!!! I don't have it in me to browse let alone que! Good gravy it was nuts!
> DH and I went to Chanel on rue cambon
> View attachment 3367548
> 
> Here I am in Coco's house. I bought the lbj like PbP!! The sleeves are being altered but you know I will be wearing it later this week
> Signing off for now. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


You look so happy and elegant!
Have a great time!


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Love them all, but especially the red jacket.



I really second this and I went looking for it and all I could find was navy blue.  Have to think about that.


----------



## katekluet

Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe ladies!
> We arrived in Paris this morning. Great flight. We ran around a little this morning and got our shopping feet wet.
> We stopped by George V and Sevres H boutiques. Insanity!!! I don't have it in me to browse let alone que! Good gravy it was nuts!
> DH and I went to Chanel on rue cambon
> View attachment 3367548
> 
> Here I am in Coco's house. I bought the lbj like PbP!! The sleeves are being altered but you know I will be wearing it later this week
> Signing off for now. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


What a wonderful, happy photo! Have a grand time.


----------



## etoile de mer

gracekelly said:


> Gosh!  DH  and I once watched a deer family of 4 cross the street from one hillside to another and yes we have had them walking down our street as well.  However, as cute as they are, I draw the line if they want to stop and snack on my roses!
> 
> This morning at 7:18am (DH looked!) he was reading in the family room and noticed something furry outside the slider and it was a coyote!  We have never had them come right up to a house window before!  He shouted at it and he said he never saw anything run so fast!  It must have sniffed something out, but I don't think I want to know!



Yikes, not what you want in your yard! Do you ever see mountain lions? I know we have them&#8230;hoping to never encounter one! We have so many deer, I do worry about them. We also get wild turkeys roaming the streets in the fall. They wander down from the hills. We frequently see jack rabbits on our walks, so cute! One morning we saw a fox. I grew up in a small, coastal, New England town, with acres of woods behind our house, and never saw as much wildlife there, as I do where we live now!


----------



## qwertyword

Why were the updates on Loukpeach's reveal thread deleted regarding her arrest for selling counterfeits? I would think users would want to know to avoid purchasing from a scammer?


----------



## mistikat

qwertyword said:


> Why were the updates on Loukpeach's reveal thread deleted regarding her arrest for selling counterfeits? I would think users would want to know to avoid purchasing from a scammer?



Because there is already a discussion, to which I believe you have contributed, in the Ebay subform. Given that this person is in federal custody, I don't think there is any real worry about people buying anything from her at this point. If you wish to continue discussing her, please do so in that thread. 

Thanks.


----------



## qwertyword

mistikat said:


> Because there is already a discussion, to which I believe you have contributed, in the Ebay subform. Given that this person is in federal custody, I don't think there is any real worry about people buying anything from her at this point. If you wish to continue discussing her, please do so in that thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Ah got it. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## mistikat

qwertyword said:


> Ah got it. Thanks for explaining.



No problem!


----------



## MSO13

anyway, back to our regularly schedule Cafe chatter I hope!

Freckles, you look so cute in Coco's house! Have a fabulous time. That LBJ sounds just a bit too warm for me otherwise I would be tempted. 

I've already returned the Rick leather jacket, it didn't accommodate the girls even in a size up. 

Madam, thank you for all the pics of animals! I hope they stayed cool. 

I worked a very long day prepping some projects for next week and then grilled for dinner. I make grilled Haloumi cheese and grilled veggies for an appetizer but then I end up filling up on that. For a GF gal like me, it's the closest I get to that grilled cheese taste. It was little too hot for grilling but I survived. Tomorrow I hope to go for a swim after cleaning the whole house top to bottom. 

Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## gracekelly

etoile de mer said:


> Yikes, not what you want in your yard! Do you ever see mountain lions? I know we have themhoping to never encounter one! We have so many deer, I do worry about them. We also get wild turkeys roaming the streets in the fall. They wander down from the hills. We frequently see jack rabbits on our walks, so cute! One morning we saw a fox. I grew up in a small, coastal, New England town, with acres of woods behind our house, and never saw as much wildlife there, as I do where we live now!



Yes, we had a mountain lion several years ago.  We came home and found it stretched out on the back lawn acting like lord of all he surveyed   As soon as he heard our voices he ran,and  jumped the fence in one fell swoop!  No turkeys, but lately we have had many Mallard ducks.  They think our black bottom pool is a lake.  I have to shoo them away becaue they are so messy on the decking and in the pool, but they are so used to people that it is hard to do.  Our latest tenant is some type of bird that built a nest in the front entry of the house and I just saw 2 little ones...finally.  DH thought the momma bird was having a hysterical pregnancy because she was sitting there for so long with no results.

We are also blessed with all the usual varmints,  squirrels, opossums, skunks and tree rats and gophers.    No wolves, but give us time!


----------



## Kyokei

Mindi B said:


> The red is fabulous, Kyokei.  And since I've seen pics of you, and you are dark-haired, it is going to look GORGEOUS on you!  It's a beautiful red.



Thank you so much! I can't wait to wear it.



Cordeliere said:


> I was just reading an article about the "cool girl"  or "off duty model" look.   I think you nailed it with your new outfits.  Where do you wear these short skirts?



I'm interested in the article if you still have it!

Usually I wear the skirts during my day to day life. Lunch, dinners, shopping, etc. I am not much of a pants person and prefer dresses and skirts. Though the short ones I wear with (usually black) tights underneath.



momasaurus said:


> I think Kyokei could overhaul my wardrobe too, with good results!



I feel flattered! I've overhauled my own many, many times before.

I'm now at the point where I'd like to find things that will last forever.



Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe ladies!
> We arrived in Paris this morning. Great flight. We ran around a little this morning and got our shopping feet wet.
> We stopped by George V and Sevres H boutiques. Insanity!!! I don't have it in me to browse let alone que! Good gravy it was nuts!
> DH and I went to Chanel on rue cambon
> View attachment 3367548
> 
> Here I am in Coco's house. I bought the lbj like PbP!! The sleeves are being altered but you know I will be wearing it later this week
> Signing off for now. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!



Have a wonderful weekend! You look great!


----------



## Kyokei

gracekelly said:


> I really second this and I went looking for it and all I could find was navy blue.  Have to think about that.



There were two left at Bergdorfs in different sizes on Thursday when I bought it! I forget what the other two sizes were, though.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

hi ladies, desperately behind with all the chat again, but still lurking.
Hope everyone is well.
Loving the beautiful photo's of the animals Madame, and the talk of all of everyone's wild critters out there.
I thought we had exotic wildlife in our garden with our hedgehog, bats and owls, but you guys really have some beautiful beasts.
Kyokei, great wardrobe additions, I bet they look good on you.
PBP, love your new jackets from C, I too would love to find a Classic C LBJ.
Sadly, I think my relationships with the C store are almost gone since moving over to the orange side.
MrsO, hope that you are well, and that work isn't too crazy for you.
Freckles, love the photo, you look radiantly happy.  
Hope that you have a great time in Paris, good start with the jacket.
Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## tabbi001

Freckles, have a wonderful time in paris! Please post about your adventures and the food!!

On a side note, it was my birthday yesterday and I had a lovely day. I was suprised by my secretary and they setup a lovely lunch with balloons and bday streamer and cake &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; my clinic was turned into a birthday party! It was a terrific time to be 33 &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## scarf1

tabbi001 said:


> Freckles, have a wonderful time in paris! Please post about your adventures and the food!!
> 
> On a side note, it was my birthday yesterday and I had a lovely day. I was suprised by my secretary and they setup a lovely lunch with balloons and bday streamer and cake &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; my clinic was turned into a birthday party! It was a terrific time to be 33 &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


Happy birthday!


----------



## dhfwu

Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe ladies!
> We arrived in Paris this morning. Great flight. We ran around a little this morning and got our shopping feet wet.
> We stopped by George V and Sevres H boutiques. Insanity!!! I don't have it in me to browse let alone que! Good gravy it was nuts!
> DH and I went to Chanel on rue cambon
> View attachment 3367548
> 
> Here I am in Coco's house. I bought the lbj like PbP!! The sleeves are being altered but you know I will be wearing it later this week
> Signing off for now. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


Great picture! One of the last scenes in "Coco Before Chanel" depicts Chanel's fashion show after Boy Capel's passing, and her models descend a staircase like that. I wonder if they shot the scene on site?

Also, fun fact of the day: in France, the right to strike is a constitutional matter. I once did a brief research project on comparative constitutional rights, and chuckled when I saw this right near the top of France's list.

Regardless, I hope you make your way around Paris well enough, despite any disruptions.


----------



## etoile de mer

gracekelly said:


> Yes, we had a mountain lion several years ago.  We came home and found it stretched out on the back lawn acting like lord of all he surveyed   As soon as he heard our voices he ran,and  jumped the fence in one fell swoop!  No turkeys, but lately we have had many Mallard ducks.  They think our black bottom pool is a lake.  I have to shoo them away becaue they are so messy on the decking and in the pool, but they are so used to people that it is hard to do.  Our latest tenant is some type of bird that built a nest in the front entry of the house and I just saw 2 little ones...finally.  DH thought the momma bird was having a hysterical pregnancy because she was sitting there for so long with no results.
> 
> We are also blessed with all the usual varmints,  squirrels, opossums, skunks and tree rats and gophers.    No wolves, but give us time!



Wow, regarding the mountain lion! And, poor confused ducks! They'd be cute if they weren't making such a mess. Regarding your momma bird, so glad she was successful!  Always so fun to see up close. Our most annoying critters have been gophers (that were digging big holes in our yard) and raccoons (that came overnight and neatly rolled up our newly placed sod, while looking for grubs)! And the deer do enjoy snacking on our agapanthus!


----------



## etoile de mer

CapriTrotteur said:


> hi ladies, desperately behind with all the chat again, but still lurking.
> Hope everyone is well.
> Loving the beautiful photo's of the animals Madame, and the talk of all of everyone's wild critters out there.
> I thought we had exotic wildlife in our garden with our hedgehog, bats and owls, but you guys really have some beautiful beasts.
> Kyokei, great wardrobe additions, I bet they look good on you.
> PBP, love your new jackets from C, I too would love to find a Classic C LBJ.
> Sadly, I think my relationships with the C store are almost gone since moving over to the orange side.
> MrsO, hope that you are well, and that work isn't too crazy for you.
> Freckles, love the photo, you look radiantly happy.
> Hope that you have a great time in Paris, good start with the jacket.
> Looking forward to your updates.



Hi *CapriTrotteur*, nice to see you!


----------



## etoile de mer

tabbi001 said:


> Freckles, have a wonderful time in paris! Please post about your adventures and the food!!
> 
> On a side note, it was my birthday yesterday and I had a lovely day. I was suprised by my secretary and they setup a lovely lunch with balloons and bday streamer and cake &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; my clinic was turned into a birthday party! It was a terrific time to be 33 &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;



Happy Birthday, *tabbi001*! artyhat: So nice of your secretary to surprise you!


----------



## momasaurus

Impressed me in 1993. Still so relevant. 
On a happy note, I met four new tPF friends IRL this week! I love our community.


----------



## Mindi B

My DH says this frequently!  It's so true. . . . I am not naturally mistrustful, but one is foolish if one thinks
 "what you see is what you get" in cyberspace.
By the way, I am actually a Golden Retriever.


----------



## Mindi B

And hey, if anyone who has met me chimes in to say, "You certainly are, Mindi" I will NOT be amused!


----------



## gracekelly

momasaurus said:


> Impressed me in 1993. Still so relevant.
> On a happy note, I met four new tPF friends IRL this week! I love our community.



This is my all time favorite cartoon!  Saw it many years ago and quote it often.



etoile de mer said:


> Wow, regarding the mountain lion! And, poor confused ducks! They'd be cute if they weren't making such a mess. Regarding your momma bird, so glad she was successful!  Always so fun to see up close. Our most annoying critters have been gophers (that were digging big holes in our yard) and raccoons (that came overnight and neatly rolled up our newly placed sod, while looking for grubs)! And the deer do enjoy snacking on our agapanthus!



The gophers are a huge menace and very hard to trap.  The only time I was truly gopher free was when we had two cats.  At least the raccoons rolled up the sod neatly   they have very good hands.


----------



## MSO13

tabbi001 said:


> Freckles, have a wonderful time in paris! Please post about your adventures and the food!!
> 
> On a side note, it was my birthday yesterday and I had a lovely day. I was suprised by my secretary and they setup a lovely lunch with balloons and bday streamer and cake &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; my clinic was turned into a birthday party! It was a terrific time to be 33 &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;



Happy Birthday Tabbi! what a wonderful surprise!


----------



## MSO13

momasaurus said:


> Impressed me in 1993. Still so relevant.
> On a happy note, I met four new tPF friends IRL this week! I love our community.



Glad you met some nice real life people!


----------



## Freckles1

tabbi001 said:


> Freckles, have a wonderful time in paris! Please post about your adventures and the food!!
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, it was my birthday  yesterday and I had a lovely day. I was suprised by my secretary and they setup a lovely lunch with balloons and bday streamer and cake [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] my clinic was turned into a birthday party! It was a terrific time to be 33 [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]




Happy Birthday tabbi!!! Your lunch sounds perfect!!
I hope everyone is well &#10084;&#65039; 
We went to Roland Garros today. The rain only interfered with one match and not for long. Watching these players up close is incredible. Just incredible. Here are some pics


----------



## Kyokei

momasaurus said:


> Impressed me in 1993. Still so relevant.
> On a happy note, I met four new tPF friends IRL this week! I love our community.



Sounds like a great time!


----------



## Kyokei

tabbi001 said:


> Freckles, have a wonderful time in paris! Please post about your adventures and the food!!
> 
> On a side note, it was my birthday yesterday and I had a lovely day. I was suprised by my secretary and they setup a lovely lunch with balloons and bday streamer and cake &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; my clinic was turned into a birthday party! It was a terrific time to be 33 &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;



Happy birthday!!


----------



## momasaurus

Mindi B said:


> And hey, if anyone who has met me chimes in to say, "You certainly are, Mindi" I will NOT be amused!


:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## dhfwu

tabbi001 said:


> Freckles, have a wonderful time in paris! Please post about your adventures and the food!!
> 
> On a side note, it was my birthday yesterday and I had a lovely day. I was suprised by my secretary and they setup a lovely lunch with balloons and bday streamer and cake &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; my clinic was turned into a birthday party! It was a terrific time to be 33 &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


Happy birthday! What a sweet gesture! Hope you have a great birthday and did something special to celebrate.


----------



## tabbi001

Thank you for the greetings!&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> Freckles, have a wonderful time in paris! Please post about your adventures and the food!!
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, it was my birthday yesterday and I had a lovely day. I was suprised by my secretary and they setup a lovely lunch with balloons and bday streamer and cake [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] my clinic was turned into a birthday party! It was a terrific time to be 33 [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]




Happy birthday dear tabbi!![emoji257][emoji257][emoji512][emoji485][emoji162]


----------



## cremel

Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe ladies!
> We arrived in Paris this morning. Great flight. We ran around a little this morning and got our shopping feet wet.
> We stopped by George V and Sevres H boutiques. Insanity!!! I don't have it in me to browse let alone que! Good gravy it was nuts!
> DH and I went to Chanel on rue cambon
> View attachment 3367548
> 
> Here I am in Coco's house. I bought the lbj like PbP!! The sleeves are being altered but you know I will be wearing it later this week
> Signing off for now. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!




Beautiful ! You look beautiful! I remember that scene from the coco Chanel movie. 

Enjoy your time in Paris![emoji1]


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> Sounds like a great time!




Roland Garros was incredible. I have to say Stan warwinka is one of my favorites so it was very exciting to see him win!
DD and I ran over to court 2 to see Venus and Serena. I have to admit I m not a big Serena fan but seeing them up close was very cool. I don't think Venus was feeling well and I could tell Serena worried about her. Serena kept talking to her and comforting her. They got killed by the other team.  I think Serena and Venus were relieved the match were over. The French fans are quite fun!! We did the "wave" several times in Phillio Chartrier stadium and there were lots of "ole's"!!!!!
Today we went to Montmartre. We saw Sacre'-Coeur. The fog and rain have been terrible today, but the church and area are fantastic. Best croissant yet! Haha 
Next we went to Notre Dame. What an inspiration for mankind. I came to Paris when I was 17 but have forgotten most of it. I did remember the rose Windows. 
We had lunch on the second island and it was wonderful. DD and I witnessed some mean girl behavior at the next table over. And two of these women were married! Long story, but a good keeping moment for DD!!
We are back in the room. DH is napping and I'm thinking of hedging I've to George V to look at scarves. The weather is cold and I think I need a new shawl 
Hope everyone is well in the cafe!!!


----------



## Freckles1

cremel said:


> Beautiful ! You look beautiful! I remember that scene from the coco Chanel movie.
> 
> Enjoy your time in Paris![emoji1]




I watched the movie again on the flight over!!! 
Do you think Karl named the Boy bag after her lover?


----------



## cremel

Freckles1 said:


> I watched the movie again on the flight over!!!
> Do you think Karl named the Boy bag after her lover?




Yeah I think so. [emoji1]


----------



## etoile de mer

Freckles1 said:


> Roland Garros was incredible. I have to say Stan warwinka is one of my favorites so it was very exciting to see him win!
> DD and I ran over to court 2 to see Venus and Serena. I have to admit I m not a big Serena fan but seeing them up close was very cool. I don't think Venus was feeling well and I could tell Serena worried about her. Serena kept talking to her and comforting her. They got killed by the other team.  I think Serena and Venus were relieved the match were over. The French fans are quite fun!! We did the "wave" several times in Phillio Chartrier stadium and there were lots of "ole's"!!!!!
> Today we went to Montmartre. We saw Sacre'-Coeur. The fog and rain have been terrible today, but the church and area are fantastic. Best croissant yet! Haha
> Next we went to Notre Dame. What an inspiration for mankind. I came to Paris when I was 17 but have forgotten most of it. I did remember the rose Windows.
> We had lunch on the second island and it was wonderful. DD and I witnessed some mean girl behavior at the next table over. And two of these women were married! Long story, but a good keeping moment for DD!!
> We are back in the room. DH is napping and I'm thinking of hedging I've to George V to look at scarves. The weather is cold and I think I need a new shawl
> Hope everyone is well in the cafe!!!



*Freckles*, so glad you're having fun! Try to see Sainte-Chapelle if you haven't before. So gorgeous, not to be missed! 
http://www.sainte-chapelle.fr/en and more pics at this LINK


----------



## Joannadyne

etoile de mer said:


> *Freckles*, so glad you're having fun! Try to see Sainte-Chapelle if you haven't before. So gorgeous, not to be missed!
> http://www.sainte-chapelle.fr/en and more pics at this LINK




Holy stained glass windows! That is gorgeous! Thank you for sharing - I'll be in Paris in Nov and I'll be sure to stop by.


----------



## MSO13

etoile de mer said:


> *Freckles*, so glad you're having fun! Try to see Sainte-Chapelle if you haven't before. So gorgeous, not to be missed!
> http://www.sainte-chapelle.fr/en and more pics at this LINK



I went to a concert of chamber music in St.Chapelle the last time I was in Paris, it was wonderful.


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> Roland Garros was incredible. I have to say Stan warwinka is one of my favorites so it was very exciting to see him win!
> DD and I ran over to court 2 to see Venus and Serena. I have to admit I m not a big Serena fan but seeing them up close was very cool. I don't think Venus was feeling well and I could tell Serena worried about her. Serena kept talking to her and comforting her. They got killed by the other team.  I think Serena and Venus were relieved the match were over. The French fans are quite fun!! We did the "wave" several times in Phillio Chartrier stadium and there were lots of "ole's"!!!!!
> Today we went to Montmartre. We saw Sacre'-Coeur. The fog and rain have been terrible today, but the church and area are fantastic. Best croissant yet! Haha
> Next we went to Notre Dame. What an inspiration for mankind. I came to Paris when I was 17 but have forgotten most of it. I did remember the rose Windows.
> We had lunch on the second island and it was wonderful. DD and I witnessed some mean girl behavior at the next table over. And two of these women were married! Long story, but a good keeping moment for DD!!
> We are back in the room. DH is napping and I'm thinking of hedging I've to George V to look at scarves. The weather is cold and I think I need a new shawl
> Hope everyone is well in the cafe!!!



Glad you're having a great time Freckles, let us know how the H shopping went! I've never been to George V myself. Only Sevres and FSH. 

If you go back by Ile St. Louis you should grab an ice cream at Berthillion, I used to stay in a tiny hotel on the little island, it was perfectly located and convenient to both banks. We're staying in an apartment in the Marais when we go this winter.


----------



## Freckles1

MrsO I am eating my way across Paris. Lordy the scale will be ugly when I get home. I will look for the ice cream shop. 
Ladies I was at FSH Saturday, not Sevres. Still insane. 
Tomorrow I have a personal shopping guide. I have asked to visit resale boutiques that might have a black box sellier K32. I will keep you posted. 
Have a great evening everyone. Bonsoir [emoji182][emoji182][emoji182][emoji182]


----------



## scarf1

Freckles1 said:


> MrsO I am eating my way across Paris. Lordy the scale will be ugly when I get home. I will look for the ice cream shop.
> Ladies I was at FSH Saturday, not Sevres. Still insane.
> Tomorrow I have a personal shopping guide. I have asked to visit resale boutiques that might have a black box sellier K32. I will keep you posted.
> Have a great evening everyone. Bonsoir [emoji182][emoji182][emoji182][emoji182]


Wow! That sounds interesting. Good luck with your shopping.
I would love to hear more about how you hook up with a personal shopper and how that aspect went.


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> Glad you're having a great time Freckles, let us know how the H shopping went! I've never been to George V myself. Only Sevres and FSH.
> 
> If you go back by Ile St. Louis you should grab an ice cream at Berthillion, I used to stay in a tiny hotel on the little island, it was perfectly located and convenient to both banks. We're staying in an apartment in the Marais when we go this winter.





Freckles1 said:


> MrsO I am eating my way across Paris. Lordy the scale will be ugly when I get home. I will look for the ice cream shop.
> Ladies I was at FSH Saturday, not Sevres. Still insane.
> Tomorrow I have a personal shopping guide. I have asked to visit resale boutiques that might have a black box sellier K32. I will keep you posted.
> Have a great evening everyone. Bonsoir [emoji182][emoji182][emoji182][emoji182]



Freckles, sounds like so much fun!!! I love the picture of you at Chanel and hope you post your new jacket. You look beautiful!!! I would love to hear about the shopping guide as well, H resale shops will be on my radar when I go in a few weeks.  Too bad we aren't there together  Serious damage!

MrsO , DD and I stayed on Ile St. Louis in an apartment on the quiet end when we were there.  The location cannot be beat, even if it's a bit touristy. We didn't mind, heck, we were tourists, haha.


----------



## MSO13

Hey Cafe,

I spent most of the holiday weekend cleaning the house top to bottom. DH helped but he was less than thrilled about it. I think there are about 27 different sports things going on that he'd rather be watching but he causes a lot of the chaos and never likes any of the cleaning people we hire so he must help or lower his expectations and stick with one cleaner! Hopefully this did the trick  I did take him for a pedicure as a treat to wrap things up. 

Inspired by all the Paris talk, I looked up flights and saw they had dropped about $200 from the last time I checked so I booked our tickets. I'm very excited and that's money much better spent than buying something I don't need online. With the apartment paid for and the tickets booked, now I can focus all my energy on my Fall bags and saving the rest for Paris. I'm not even looking at Fall scarves yet, trying to keep the list to a minimum for the rest of the season. I will get that gold bracelet in Summer to bookend all my hard work in the Spring before my crazy Fall kicks in. 

For fun and out of boredom, I put together an  service of Voyage en Ikat in euro just to see if I could order it at FSH and save money but I went a little cuckoo and thought I'd like service for 12-yeah I probably won't be buying that anytime soon but it's fun to daydream. It was 3-4 Euro Birkin Units fyi 

Dharma, I'm so excited for you to have a break and head to Paris! I hope you have the most amazing time.

Freckles, I can't wait to hear the report on the personal shopper. I've only gone to the vintage shops in Palais Royale but maybe you'll find some new ones. I also went on a super fun walk looking for a shop that carried vintage millinery flowers and ribbons. I bought so much ridiculously beautiful old ribbon. I hope to go back. I also visited a few couture fabric shops but didn't buy anything. My sewing skills are not up to par with $300 yard fabric.


----------



## etoile de mer

momasaurus said:


> Impressed me in 1993. Still so relevant.
> On a happy note, I met four new tPF friends IRL this week! I love our community.



Love this cartoon, so cute!  And so fun you had a little meet-up!


----------



## etoile de mer

Joannadyne said:


> Holy stained glass windows! That is gorgeous! Thank you for sharing - I'll be in Paris in Nov and I'll be sure to stop by.



Hope you enjoy seeing it! 



MrsOwen3 said:


> I went to a concert of chamber music in St.Chapelle the last time I was in Paris, it was wonderful.



Oooh, I wonder if they often have chamber music there? Would love to do that, perfect, spectacular setting!


----------



## etoile de mer

Freckles1 said:


> MrsO I am eating my way across Paris. Lordy the scale will be ugly when I get home. I will look for the ice cream shop.
> Ladies I was at FSH Saturday, not Sevres. Still insane.
> Tomorrow I have a personal shopping guide. I have asked to visit resale boutiques that might have a black box sellier K32. I will keep you posted.
> Have a great evening everyone. Bonsoir [emoji182][emoji182][emoji182][emoji182]



*Freckles*, yum, regarding all the delicious food, definitely worth indulging while there! Your personal shopping trip sounds like so much fun. Looking forward to hearing about it, and good luck finding you BBK!


----------



## katekluet

Freckles, looking forward to hearing your adventures with the personal shopping guide, what a great idea. I've had ice cream at the Ile place too.
 MrsO, last visit we stayed in the Marais and there is a great street there full of food stores, you can bring all sorts of wonderful things back to the apartment to eat. 
We went to a holiday neighborhood potluck party and we all had to wear sweaters and jackets, our "summer " foggy  weather is here....but we Californians are a sturdy bunch and persevered.


----------



## cremel

Freckles1 said:


> MrsO I am eating my way across Paris. Lordy the scale will be ugly when I get home. I will look for the ice cream shop.
> Ladies I was at FSH Saturday, not Sevres. Still insane.
> Tomorrow I have a personal shopping guide. I have asked to visit resale boutiques that might have a black box sellier K32. I will keep you posted.
> Have a great evening everyone. Bonsoir [emoji182][emoji182][emoji182][emoji182]




Good luck dear friend!!


----------



## momasaurus

Freckles1 said:


> MrsO I am eating my way across Paris. Lordy the scale will be ugly when I get home. I will look for the ice cream shop.
> Ladies I was at FSH Saturday, not Sevres. Still insane.
> Tomorrow I have a personal shopping guide. I have asked to visit resale boutiques that might have a black box sellier K32. I will keep you posted.
> Have a great evening everyone. Bonsoir [emoji182][emoji182][emoji182][emoji182]


Oh, this sounds fabulous! Please do share the names of the resale boutiques, as I'll be in Paris next week. I have a little list culled from tPF, but it's helpful to know what's around right now, especially vintage scarves, but also leather. BEST OF LUCK!!


----------



## momasaurus

etoile de mer said:


> Love this cartoon, so cute!  And so fun you had a little meet-up!


Thanks, *etoile*. It was actually 3 different mini-meetups! I had a fabulous week with new/old friends and finally got to put eyes and faces on all the necks I have become familiar with in scarf photos, LOL!


----------



## Cordeliere

katekluet said:


> We went to a holiday neighborhood potluck party and we all had to wear sweaters and jackets, our "summer " foggy  weather is here....but we Californians are a sturdy bunch and persevered.



Ah yes.  You are at the cusp between May gray and June gloom.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> Oh, this sounds fabulous! Please do share the names of the resale boutiques, as I'll be in Paris next week. I have a little list culled from tPF, but it's helpful to know what's around right now, especially vintage scarves, but also leather. BEST OF LUCK!!



Came across this.  It may be of interest.

http://thebaghagdiaries.com/shopping-for-vintage-designer-merchandise-in-paris/


I will be there starting the 8th.   I will be the woman who is constantly wearing my trainer scarf  La Tour Eiffel Senvole.


----------



## katekluet

One of my favorite things beings tomorrow...Films in the Forest...outdoor reshowings of old movies at our hundred year old natural amphitheater...and we can bring the dogs! Blankets, wine, we are all set.


----------



## etoile de mer

katekluet said:


> One of my favorite things beings tomorrow...Films in the Forest...outdoor reshowings of old movies at our hundred year old natural amphitheater...and we can bring the dogs! Blankets, wine, we are all set.



Sounds like so much fun, *kate*. Love that you can bring your dogs, too! :doggie: What movies will you see?


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Came across this.  It may be of interest.
> 
> http://thebaghagdiaries.com/shopping-for-vintage-designer-merchandise-in-paris/
> 
> 
> I will be there starting the 8th.   I will be the woman who is constantly wearing my trainer scarf  La Tour Eiffel Senvole.


Sweet! Thanks. Three of these are on my list, but it's great to see photos and read a little bit. Please DM me if you think you'll have time to meet up.


----------



## momasaurus

katekluet said:


> One of my favorite things beings tomorrow...Films in the Forest...outdoor reshowings of old movies at our hundred year old natural amphitheater...and we can bring the dogs! Blankets, wine, we are all set.


OMG this sounds absolutely fantastic!!! are you in N or S Cali?


----------



## Freckles1

Hello cafe ladies!
First I want to thank you for all of the wonderful compliments and kindness you have sent my way   you are a very special group of women and I consider all of you my good friends 
Yesterday was a day of days!!  The personal shopper ended up being a man and he was a DIVA in the best way!!!  OMG he was fabulous! He took us to a private showroom to start off the morning. We were the only people in the space - and when I say "space" I mean apartments of luxury! The owner had several designers to choose from: Carven,Milly,Ralph Lauren, Michael Kors, Kenzo and several more. I purchase 2 Carven dresses that fit me like a glove - if you haven't tried this designer you HAVE to. I am curvy and he fits in all of the right places! I also bought a Milly blouse and a Milly dress. Modeling pics to come when I get home. 
Next we went to a haute couture boutique. This shop carries designers from around the world.....









This last piece is from a Japanese designer. Each country is only allowed one piece. Insane!! The back of this dress is fashioned in the geisha robe style. F'ing incredible to see in real life!
I ended up getting a beautiful cocktail dress here. Again I will post pics when I get home. While we had an appointment at FSH I felt that DH and DD were being neglected. Sylvain took us to Lanvin where DH bought 2 pairs of fashion sneakers and a great cardigan/blazer and button down. We also took care of DD at another French boutique. 
We ran out of time ;( for the resale boutiques, but DH and I went out last evening and guess what I found...


Yippee!!
Ok I have to go to bed now. We are headed to Normandy early tomorrow a.m. Hopefully the strike won't make us run out of gas!! Haha
I will write more when I can! Thank you for reading my very long post friends!
Aurevoir!!


----------



## katekluet

momasaurus said:


> OMG this sounds absolutely fantastic!!! are you in N or S Cali?


Etoile, tonight is Mamma Mia....they are all old movies, anything from Creature from the Black Lagoon onward. Some people bring dinner, snack, vino....and everyone has blankets


----------



## scarf1

Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe ladies!
> First I want to thank you for all of the wonderful compliments and kindness you have sent my way   you are a very special group of women and I consider all of you my good friends
> Yesterday was a day of days!!  The personal shopper ended up being a man and he was a DIVA in the best way!!!  OMG he was fabulous! He took us to a private showroom to start off the morning. We were the only people in the space - and when I say "space" I mean apartments of luxury! The owner had several designers to choose from: Carven,Milly,Ralph Lauren, Michael Kors, Kenzo and several more. I purchase 2 Carven dresses that fit me like a glove - if you haven't tried this designer you HAVE to. I am curvy and he fits in all of the right places! I also bought a Milly blouse and a Milly dress. Modeling pics to come when I get home.
> Next we went to a haute couture boutique. This shop carries designers from around the world.....
> View attachment 3370794
> 
> View attachment 3370785
> View attachment 3370786
> View attachment 3370787
> View attachment 3370788
> View attachment 3370789
> View attachment 3370790
> 
> This last piece is from a Japanese designer. Each country is only allowed one piece. Insane!! The back of this dress is fashioned in the geisha robe style. F'ing incredible to see in real life!
> I ended up getting a beautiful cocktail dress here. Again I will post pics when I get home. While we had an appointment at FSH I felt that DH and DD were being neglected. Sylvain took us to Lanvin where DH bought 2 pairs of fashion sneakers and a great cardigan/blazer and button down. We also took care of DD at another French boutique.
> We ran out of time ;( for the resale boutiques, but DH and I went out last evening and guess what I found...
> View attachment 3370791
> 
> Yippee!!
> Ok I have to go to bed now. We are headed to Normandy early tomorrow a.m. Hopefully the strike won't make us run out of gas!! Haha
> I will write more when I can! Thank you for reading my very long post friends!
> Aurevoir!!


Wow! Wow!
Congrats!
And looking forward to more pix when you have time!


----------



## Pirula

Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe ladies!
> First I want to thank you for all of the wonderful compliments and kindness you have sent my way   you are a very special group of women and I consider all of you my good friends
> Yesterday was a day of days!!  The personal shopper ended up being a man and he was a DIVA in the best way!!!  OMG he was fabulous! He took us to a private showroom to start off the morning. We were the only people in the space - and when I say "space" I mean apartments of luxury! The owner had several designers to choose from: Carven,Milly,Ralph Lauren, Michael Kors, Kenzo and several more. I purchase 2 Carven dresses that fit me like a glove - if you haven't tried this designer you HAVE to. I am curvy and he fits in all of the right places! I also bought a Milly blouse and a Milly dress. Modeling pics to come when I get home.
> Next we went to a haute couture boutique. This shop carries designers from around the world.....
> View attachment 3370794
> 
> View attachment 3370785
> View attachment 3370786
> View attachment 3370787
> View attachment 3370788
> View attachment 3370789
> View attachment 3370790
> 
> This last piece is from a Japanese designer. Each country is only allowed one piece. Insane!! The back of this dress is fashioned in the geisha robe style. F'ing incredible to see in real life!
> I ended up getting a beautiful cocktail dress here. Again I will post pics when I get home. While we had an appointment at FSH I felt that DH and DD were being neglected. Sylvain took us to Lanvin where DH bought 2 pairs of fashion sneakers and a great cardigan/blazer and button down. We also took care of DD at another French boutique.
> We ran out of time ;( for the resale boutiques, but DH and I went out last evening and guess what I found...
> View attachment 3370791
> 
> Yippee!!
> Ok I have to go to bed now. We are headed to Normandy early tomorrow a.m. Hopefully the strike won't make us run out of gas!! Haha
> I will write more when I can! Thank you for reading my very long post friends!
> Aurevoir!!




OMG!!!!!   [emoji44]

Excuse me.  I fainted.  No no, I'll be fine.  Give me a moment (fans self).

*Freckles!!!!!*. Actually, no words.  That bag is my dream.  It's exquisite and congratulations!!!  Those beautiful fashion pics turned a crap day into a good (okay fine, the [emoji483]is helping too).  I can't wait to see your cocktail dress.  I'm trying so hard not to be green with envy here.  [emoji172]

PS:  have you been to Normandy before?  If not, prepare to be moved.  Bring Kleenex.


----------



## Cordeliere

Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe ladies!
> First I want to thank you for all of the wonderful compliments and kindness you have sent my way   you are a very special group of women and I consider all of you my good friends
> Yesterday was a day of days!!  The personal shopper ended up being a man and he was a DIVA in the best way!!!  OMG he was fabulous! He took us to a private showroom to start off the morning. We were the only people in the space - and when I say "space" I mean apartments of luxury! The owner had several designers to choose from: Carven,Milly,Ralph Lauren, Michael Kors, Kenzo and several more. I purchase 2 Carven dresses that fit me like a glove - if you haven't tried this designer you HAVE to. I am curvy and he fits in all of the right places! I also bought a Milly blouse and a Milly dress. Modeling pics to come when I get home.
> Next we went to a haute couture boutique. This shop carries designers from around the world.....
> View attachment 3370794
> 
> View attachment 3370785
> View attachment 3370786
> View attachment 3370787
> View attachment 3370788
> View attachment 3370789
> View attachment 3370790
> 
> This last piece is from a Japanese designer. Each country is only allowed one piece. Insane!! The back of this dress is fashioned in the geisha robe style. F'ing incredible to see in real life!
> I ended up getting a beautiful cocktail dress here. Again I will post pics when I get home. While we had an appointment at FSH I felt that DH and DD were being neglected. Sylvain took us to Lanvin where DH bought 2 pairs of fashion sneakers and a great cardigan/blazer and button down. We also took care of DD at another French boutique.
> We ran out of time ;( for the resale boutiques, but DH and I went out last evening and guess what I found...
> View attachment 3370791
> 
> Yippee!!
> Ok I have to go to bed now. We are headed to Normandy early tomorrow a.m. Hopefully the strike won't make us run out of gas!! Haha
> I will write more when I can! Thank you for reading my very long post friends!
> Aurevoir!!



That is amazing.  I want the little black dress.   It does not matter in the least that I have no place to wear it.


----------



## meazar

Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe ladies!
> First I want to thank you for all of the wonderful compliments and kindness you have sent my way   you are a very special group of women and I consider all of you my good friends
> Yesterday was a day of days!!  The personal shopper ended up being a man and he was a DIVA in the best way!!!  OMG he was fabulous! He took us to a private showroom to start off the morning. We were the only people in the space - and when I say "space" I mean apartments of luxury! The owner had several designers to choose from: Carven,Milly,Ralph Lauren, Michael Kors, Kenzo and several more. I purchase 2 Carven dresses that fit me like a glove - if you haven't tried this designer you HAVE to. I am curvy and he fits in all of the right places! I also bought a Milly blouse and a Milly dress. Modeling pics to come when I get home.
> Next we went to a haute couture boutique. This shop carries designers from around the world.....
> View attachment 3370794
> 
> View attachment 3370785
> View attachment 3370786
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370787
> View attachment 3370788
> View attachment 3370789
> View attachment 3370790
> 
> This last piece is from a Japanese designer. Each country is only allowed one piece. Insane!! The back of this dress is fashioned in the geisha robe style. F'ing incredible to see in real life!
> I ended up getting a beautiful cocktail dress here. Again I will post pics when I get home. While we had an appointment at FSH I felt that DH and DD were being neglected. Sylvain took us to Lanvin where DH bought 2 pairs of fashion sneakers and a great cardigan/blazer and button down. We also took care of DD at another French boutique.
> We ran out of time ;( for the resale boutiques, but DH and I went out last evening and guess what I found...
> View attachment 3370791
> 
> Yippee!!
> Ok I have to go to bed now. We are headed to Normandy early tomorrow a.m. Hopefully the strike won't make us run out of gas!! Haha
> I will write more when I can! Thank you for reading my very long post friends!
> Aurevoir!!



OMG!!!  I haven't been by in a while, but I definitely picked the right day to pop by!  What amazing pictures and a wonderful experience- topped off by that Gorgeous BB Kelly!  Have an amazing time in Normandy- it is beautiful and unbelievably moving.  Hope you have great weather while you're there


----------



## dhfwu

Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe ladies!
> First I want to thank you for all of the wonderful compliments and kindness you have sent my way   you are a very special group of women and I consider all of you my good friends
> Yesterday was a day of days!!  The personal shopper ended up being a man and he was a DIVA in the best way!!!  OMG he was fabulous! He took us to a private showroom to start off the morning. ...
> Ok I have to go to bed now. We are headed to Normandy early tomorrow a.m. Hopefully the strike won't make us run out of gas!! Haha
> I will write more when I can! Thank you for reading my very long post friends!
> Aurevoir!!


OMG, thanks for the eye candy! Those garments are just stunning, and the black dress in particular is droolworthy. Congratulations on your BBK, and enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## Maedi

Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe ladies!
> First I want to thank you for all of the wonderful compliments and kindness you have sent my way   you are a very special group of women and I consider all of you my good friends
> Yesterday was a day of days!!  The personal shopper ended up being a man and he was a DIVA in the best way!!!  OMG he was fabulous! He took us to a private showroom to start off the morning. We were the only people in the space - and when I say "space" I mean apartments of luxury! The owner had several designers to choose from: Carven,Milly,Ralph Lauren, Michael Kors, Kenzo and several more. I purchase 2 Carven dresses that fit me like a glove - if you haven't tried this designer you HAVE to. I am curvy and he fits in all of the right places! I also bought a Milly blouse and a Milly dress. Modeling pics to come when I get home.
> Next we went to a haute couture boutique. This shop carries designers from around the world.....
> View attachment 3370794
> 
> View attachment 3370785
> View attachment 3370786
> View attachment 3370787
> View attachment 3370788
> View attachment 3370789
> View attachment 3370790
> 
> This last piece is from a Japanese designer. Each country is only allowed one piece. Insane!! The back of this dress is fashioned in the geisha robe style. F'ing incredible to see in real life!
> I ended up getting a beautiful cocktail dress here. Again I will post pics when I get home. While we had an appointment at FSH I felt that DH and DD were being neglected. Sylvain took us to Lanvin where DH bought 2 pairs of fashion sneakers and a great cardigan/blazer and button down. We also took care of DD at another French boutique.
> We ran out of time ;( for the resale boutiques, but DH and I went out last evening and guess what I found...
> View attachment 3370791
> 
> Yippee!!
> Ok I have to go to bed now. We are headed to Normandy early tomorrow a.m. Hopefully the strike won't make us run out of gas!! Haha
> I will write more when I can! Thank you for reading my very long post friends!
> Aurevoir!!



What a cool experience. Thanks for sharing your adventure and the fab photos. The Kelly is beautiful and special. Enjoy the next trip.


----------



## cremel

Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe ladies!
> First I want to thank you for all of the wonderful compliments and kindness you have sent my way   you are a very special group of women and I consider all of you my good friends
> Yesterday was a day of days!!  The personal shopper ended up being a man and he was a DIVA in the best way!!!  OMG he was fabulous! He took us to a private showroom to start off the morning. We were the only people in the space - and when I say "space" I mean apartments of luxury! The owner had several designers to choose from: Carven,Milly,Ralph Lauren, Michael Kors, Kenzo and several more. I purchase 2 Carven dresses that fit me like a glove - if you haven't tried this designer you HAVE to. I am curvy and he fits in all of the right places! I also bought a Milly blouse and a Milly dress. Modeling pics to come when I get home.
> Next we went to a haute couture boutique. This shop carries designers from around the world.....
> View attachment 3370794
> 
> View attachment 3370785
> View attachment 3370786
> View attachment 3370787
> View attachment 3370788
> View attachment 3370789
> View attachment 3370790
> 
> This last piece is from a Japanese designer. Each country is only allowed one piece. Insane!! The back of this dress is fashioned in the geisha robe style. F'ing incredible to see in real life!
> I ended up getting a beautiful cocktail dress here. Again I will post pics when I get home. While we had an appointment at FSH I felt that DH and DD were being neglected. Sylvain took us to Lanvin where DH bought 2 pairs of fashion sneakers and a great cardigan/blazer and button down. We also took care of DD at another French boutique.
> We ran out of time ;( for the resale boutiques, but DH and I went out last evening and guess what I found...
> View attachment 3370791
> 
> Yippee!!
> Ok I have to go to bed now. We are headed to Normandy early tomorrow a.m. Hopefully the strike won't make us run out of gas!! Haha
> I will write more when I can! Thank you for reading my very long post friends!
> Aurevoir!!




Congrats dear!!! It's a beautiful K that is suitable for all occasions. Wonderful wonderful dresses! Please send more photos when you put them on!! 

Is this a K 32?

Enjoy the rest of your trip!
[emoji7][emoji7][emoji485][emoji485]


----------



## tabbi001

Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe ladies!
> First I want to thank you for all of the wonderful compliments and kindness you have sent my way   you are a very special group of women and I consider all of you my good friends
> Yesterday was a day of days!!  The personal shopper ended up being a man and he was a DIVA in the best way!!!  OMG he was fabulous! He took us to a private showroom to start off the morning. We were the only people in the space - and when I say "space" I mean apartments of luxury! The owner had several designers to choose from: Carven,Milly,Ralph Lauren, Michael Kors, Kenzo and several more. I purchase 2 Carven dresses that fit me like a glove - if you haven't tried this designer you HAVE to. I am curvy and he fits in all of the right places! I also bought a Milly blouse and a Milly dress. Modeling pics to come when I get home.
> Next we went to a haute couture boutique. This shop carries designers from around the world.....
> View attachment 3370794
> 
> View attachment 3370785
> View attachment 3370786
> View attachment 3370787
> View attachment 3370788
> View attachment 3370789
> View attachment 3370790
> 
> This last piece is from a Japanese designer. Each country is only allowed one piece. Insane!! The back of this dress is fashioned in the geisha robe style. F'ing incredible to see in real life!
> I ended up getting a beautiful cocktail dress here. Again I will post pics when I get home. While we had an appointment at FSH I felt that DH and DD were being neglected. Sylvain took us to Lanvin where DH bought 2 pairs of fashion sneakers and a great cardigan/blazer and button down. We also took care of DD at another French boutique.
> We ran out of time ;( for the resale boutiques, but DH and I went out last evening and guess what I found...
> View attachment 3370791
> 
> Yippee!!
> Ok I have to go to bed now. We are headed to Normandy early tomorrow a.m. Hopefully the strike won't make us run out of gas!! Haha
> I will write more when I can! Thank you for reading my very long post friends!
> Aurevoir!!



Beautiful pictures! So exciting to hear that you are having a wonderul time &#128522;


----------



## Cordeliere

Anyone's DH own Hermes tee shirts?  Do they wrinkle?


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe ladies!
> First I want to thank you for all of the wonderful compliments and kindness you have sent my way   you are a very special group of women and I consider all of you my good friends
> Yesterday was a day of days!!  The personal shopper ended up being a man and he was a DIVA in the best way!!!  OMG he was fabulous! He took us to a private showroom to start off the morning. We were the only people in the space - and when I say "space" I mean apartments of luxury! The owner had several designers to choose from: Carven,Milly,Ralph Lauren, Michael Kors, Kenzo and several more. I purchase 2 Carven dresses that fit me like a glove - if you haven't tried this designer you HAVE to. I am curvy and he fits in all of the right places! I also bought a Milly blouse and a Milly dress. Modeling pics to come when I get home.
> Next we went to a haute couture boutique. This shop carries designers from around the world.....
> View attachment 3370794
> 
> View attachment 3370785
> View attachment 3370786
> View attachment 3370787
> View attachment 3370788
> View attachment 3370789
> View attachment 3370790
> 
> This last piece is from a Japanese designer. Each country is only allowed one piece. Insane!! The back of this dress is fashioned in the geisha robe style. F'ing incredible to see in real life!
> I ended up getting a beautiful cocktail dress here. Again I will post pics when I get home. While we had an appointment at FSH I felt that DH and DD were being neglected. Sylvain took us to Lanvin where DH bought 2 pairs of fashion sneakers and a great cardigan/blazer and button down. We also took care of DD at another French boutique.
> We ran out of time ;( for the resale boutiques, but DH and I went out last evening and guess what I found...
> View attachment 3370791
> 
> Yippee!!
> Ok I have to go to bed now. We are headed to Normandy early tomorrow a.m. Hopefully the strike won't make us run out of gas!! Haha
> I will write more when I can! Thank you for reading my very long post friends!
> Aurevoir!!



Congratulations!!!!! I love your new K!


----------



## Freckles1

cremel said:


> Congrats dear!!! It's a beautiful K that is suitable for all occasions. Wonderful wonderful dresses! Please send more photos when you put them on!!
> 
> Is this a K 32?
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your trip!
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji485][emoji485]




Cremel the K is a 32! I can't wait t use her!! It's been way too wet here to bring her out ;(
It's still Paris though right?
Ladies,
We made it to Normandy. It's been quite a tussle the past couple of days because of the weather and the strikes. The metro was out today. Certain trains weren't running either. The Louvre is closing tomorrow because of the flooding here. Several pieces of art are being moved to another location. Thank God we went yesterday!
Normandy was very moving. As you ladies told me I needed tissues!!! The pride and respect I feel for all of the allied soldiers is incredible. 
I have to tell you I have some serious respect for Rommel too. The Germans would never have lasted without him and his brilliance. I have to admit I quite like him because he hated Hitler. He was in on at least one assassination attempt.... I didn't know they tried to kill that SOB 4 or 5 times. They knew he was a psychopath!!!  Sorry, off topic. 
I am going to try to hit FSH tomorrow morning. We head to Versailles in the afternoon.


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Cremel the K is a 32! I can't wait t use her!! It's been way too wet here to bring her out ;(
> It's still Paris though right?
> Ladies,
> We made it to Normandy. It's been quite a tussle the past couple of days because of the weather and the strikes. The metro was out today. Certain trains weren't running either. The Louvre is closing tomorrow because of the flooding here. Several pieces of art are being moved to another location. Thank God we went yesterday!
> Normandy was very moving. As you ladies told me I needed tissues!!! The pride and respect I feel for all of the allied soldiers is incredible.
> I have to tell you I have some serious respect for Rommel too. The Germans would never have lasted without him and his brilliance. I have to admit I quite like him because he hated Hitler. He was in on at least one assassination attempt.... I didn't know they tried to kill that SOB 4 or 5 times. They knew he was a psychopath!!!  Sorry, off topic.
> I am going to try to hit FSH tomorrow morning. We head to Versailles in the afternoon.




Wow! You are packing so much into your trip. Have fun!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Everyone in Paris today, please post something here to let us know you are all right.  (I just read that the flooding has gotten dangerous.)


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!

Freckles, I'm in awe of your shopping trip report-you really know how to travel and shop! I want to work on a girls Cafe trip somewhere... It sounds like you're also having a great time exploring and seeing the sights too! 

My dad sent me photos of the flooding, it looks crazy. I had a picnic with a young man I had met on my first trip to Paris when I was 25 on the lower level of the Ile St Louis and today I saw it was under 14 feet of water! 

So I must confess to a great H.com purchase, I got the Picnic/Osier CDC cuff! Here's a photo with my bangle, I actually like them stacked and think I'm going to be very happy to have grabbed these collectible pieces. 

I also received both green and black versions of the Rick Owens dress and they both fit and I love them. I would like to return one but I think I'm keeping both. 

I must remember to save a little dough for holiday weekends, I always go bonkers in Sale mode. I got my Kelly on Labor Day so finger's crossed I get another bag at the end of this summer. I'm going to delay my gold H bracelet a month or two since I got the cuff. Very responsible of me, I know


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles, I'm in awe of your shopping trip report-you really know how to travel and shop! I want to work on a girls Cafe trip somewhere... It sounds like you're also having a great time exploring and seeing the sights too!
> 
> 
> 
> My dad sent me photos of the flooding, it looks crazy. I had a picnic with a young man I had met on my first trip to Paris when I was 25 on the lower level of the Ile St Louis and today I saw it was under 14 feet of water!
> 
> 
> 
> So I must confess to a great H.com purchase, I got the Picnic/Osier CDC cuff! Here's a photo with my bangle, I actually like them stacked and think I'm going to be very happy to have grabbed these collectible pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> I also received both green and black versions of the Rick Owens dress and they both fit and I love them. I would like to return one but I think I'm keeping both.
> 
> 
> 
> I must remember to save a little dough for holiday weekends, I always go bonkers in Sale mode. I got my Kelly on Labor Day so finger's crossed I get another bag at the end of this summer. I'm going to delay my gold H bracelet a month or two since I got the cuff. Very responsible of me, I know




These are so cool stacked together. Congrats.


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles, I'm in awe of your shopping trip report-you really know how to travel and shop! I want to work on a girls Cafe trip somewhere... It sounds like you're also having a great time exploring and seeing the sights too!
> 
> 
> 
> My dad sent me photos of the flooding, it looks crazy. I had a picnic with a young man I had met on my first trip to Paris when I was 25 on the lower level of the Ile St Louis and today I saw it was under 14 feet of water!
> 
> 
> 
> So I must confess to a great H.com purchase, I got the Picnic/Osier CDC cuff! Here's a photo with my bangle, I actually like them stacked and think I'm going to be very happy to have grabbed these collectible pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> I also received both green and black versions of the Rick Owens dress and they both fit and I love them. I would like to return one but I think I'm keeping both.
> 
> 
> 
> I must remember to save a little dough for holiday weekends, I always go bonkers in Sale mode. I got my Kelly on Labor Day so finger's crossed I get another bag at the end of this summer. I'm going to delay my gold H bracelet a month or two since I got the cuff. Very responsible of me, I know




MrsO I die!!! Fabulous combination!!!


----------



## scarf1

Freckles1 said:


> Cremel the K is a 32! I can't wait t use her!! It's been way too wet here to bring her out ;(
> It's still Paris though right?
> Ladies,
> We made it to Normandy. It's been quite a tussle the past couple of days because of the weather and the strikes. The metro was out today. Certain trains weren't running either. The Louvre is closing tomorrow because of the flooding here. Several pieces of art are being moved to another location. Thank God we went yesterday!
> Normandy was very moving. As you ladies told me I needed tissues!!! The pride and respect I feel for all of the allied soldiers is incredible.
> I have to tell you I have some serious respect for Rommel too. The Germans would never have lasted without him and his brilliance. I have to admit I quite like him because he hated Hitler. He was in on at least one assassination attempt.... I didn't know they tried to kill that SOB 4 or 5 times. They knew he was a psychopath!!!  Sorry, off topic.
> I am going to try to hit FSH tomorrow morning. We head to Versailles in the afternoon.


Must be serious to actually close the louvre. Please stay safe!


----------



## scarf1

walked into H today and of course walked out with something. Used the excuse that yesterday was my birthday.LOL!
Also posted some pix on the SOTD thread.
This is a bit unusual for me as I am not normally a jungle print/ jungle animal person. 
Tendresse feline mousseline stole.
This CW just  seemed to glow. I was wearing a navy/white stripe when I tried it on.  Wondered about how it would look with black, SA brought out an amazing cashmere jacket in black. Luckily DH did not like the style of the jacket. The fabric was amazing. I was afraid to ask the price.


----------



## eagle1002us

scarf1 said:


> walked into H today and of course walked out with something. Used the excuse that yesterday was my birthday.LOL!
> Also posted some pix on the SOTD thread.
> This is a bit unusual for me as I am not normally a jungle print/ jungle animal person.
> Tendresse feline mousseline stole.
> This CW just  seemed to glow. I was wearing a navy/white stripe when I tried it on.  Wondered about how it would look with black, SA brought out an amazing cashmere jacket in black. Luckily DH did not like the style of the jacket. The fabric was amazing. I was afraid to ask the price.



Mous_ is_ glowing.


----------



## Cordeliere

Madam Bijoux said:


> Everyone in Paris today, please post something here to let us know you are all right.  (I just read that the flooding has gotten dangerous.)



DH and I are headed there on Tuesday.  I was not even aware of the flooding.  Thank you Madam B for the heads up.  I think Freckles is the only one there now.  Momasaus is going next week.  

Glad I picked an apartment near Le Jardin du Luxembourg rather than along the Siene like I had originally thought about.  Guess we won't be going to the Louvre or Musée d'Orsay early in our stay as I had planned.   I guess the Norte Dame is under water.  Yikes.

Just texted the apartment owner to ask if her street was flooded.  As soon as I hit send, I felt like a jerk because I forgot it is the middle of the night there.  I hate it when people send me text messages when I am sleeping.

Edit:  DH just came home and I gave him the news.  Always an optimist, his response was "Well we probably won't have to worry about terrorists... unless they have seal teams."

Edit 2:  Just googled a topological map of Paris and it mostly seems pretty high.


----------



## scarf1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> Freckles, I'm in awe of your shopping trip report-you really know how to travel and shop! I want to work on a girls Cafe trip somewhere... It sounds like you're also having a great time exploring and seeing the sights too!
> 
> My dad sent me photos of the flooding, it looks crazy. I had a picnic with a young man I had met on my first trip to Paris when I was 25 on the lower level of the Ile St Louis and today I saw it was under 14 feet of water!
> 
> So I must confess to a great H.com purchase, I got the Picnic/Osier CDC cuff! Here's a photo with my bangle, I actually like them stacked and think I'm going to be very happy to have grabbed these collectible pieces.
> 
> I also received both green and black versions of the Rick Owens dress and they both fit and I love them. I would like to return one but I think I'm keeping both.
> 
> I must remember to save a little dough for holiday weekends, I always go bonkers in Sale mode. I got my Kelly on Labor Day so finger's crossed I get another bag at the end of this summer. I'm going to delay my gold H bracelet a month or two since I got the cuff. Very responsible of me, I know


Love you new bracelets. Unusual and very summery.


----------



## MSO13

scarf1 said:


> Love you new bracelets. Unusual and very summery.



Thank you Scarf1! 

Your mousie is wonderful, it glows!


----------



## scarf1

Mrs. Owen, and eagle
Thank you!


----------



## dharma

Freckles1 said:


> Cremel the K is a 32! I can't wait t use her!! It's been way too wet here to bring her out ;(
> It's still Paris though right?
> Ladies,
> We made it to Normandy. It's been quite a tussle the past couple of days because of the weather and the strikes. The metro was out today. Certain trains weren't running either. The Louvre is closing tomorrow because of the flooding here. Several pieces of art are being moved to another location. Thank God we went yesterday!
> Normandy was very moving. As you ladies told me I needed tissues!!! The pride and respect I feel for all of the allied soldiers is incredible.
> I have to tell you I have some serious respect for Rommel too. The Germans would never have lasted without him and his brilliance. I have to admit I quite like him because he hated Hitler. He was in on at least one assassination attempt.... I didn't know they tried to kill that SOB 4 or 5 times. They knew he was a psychopath!!!  Sorry, off topic.
> I am going to try to hit FSH tomorrow morning. We head to Versailles in the afternoon.


Freckles, your trip sounds like a lot of fun, and the boutique photos are amazing!  And bag...oh, the bag, just lovely! Many congrats!!  Do you have your Versaille tickets already? If lines are impossibly long, just take the little trolly to Marie's palace and buy the tickets there.



MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> Freckles, I'm in awe of your shopping trip report-you really know how to travel and shop! I want to work on a girls Cafe trip somewhere... It sounds like you're also having a great time exploring and seeing the sights too!
> 
> My dad sent me photos of the flooding, it looks crazy. I had a picnic with a young man I had met on my first trip to Paris when I was 25 on the lower level of the Ile St Louis and today I saw it was under 14 feet of water!
> 
> So I must confess to a great H.com purchase, I got the Picnic/Osier CDC cuff! Here's a photo with my bangle, I actually like them stacked and think I'm going to be very happy to have grabbed these collectible pieces.
> 
> I also received both green and black versions of the Rick Owens dress and they both fit and I love them. I would like to return one but I think I'm keeping both.
> 
> I must remember to save a little dough for holiday weekends, I always go bonkers in Sale mode. I got my Kelly on Labor Day so finger's crossed I get another bag at the end of this summer. I'm going to delay my gold H bracelet a month or two since I got the cuff. Very responsible of me, I know



Lovely purchases! I would never talk you out of keeping both dresses, so don't ask  I'm intrigued by the picnic CDC from a collector standpoint, but unsure I'd like the fit on my scrawny wrist. Is it itchy? I think I might regret not owning one later. The stack looks amazing on you! 



scarf1 said:


> walked into H today and of course walked out with something. Used the excuse that yesterday was my birthday.LOL!
> Also posted some pix on the SOTD thread.
> This is a bit unusual for me as I am not normally a jungle print/ jungle animal person.
> Tendresse feline mousseline stole.
> This CW just  seemed to glow. I was wearing a navy/white stripe when I tried it on.  Wondered about how it would look with black, SA brought out an amazing cashmere jacket in black. Luckily DH did not like the style of the jacket. The fabric was amazing. I was afraid to ask the price.


Gorgeous! Happy Birthday DH's was yesterday too, and mine was last week. We are a house full of Geminis, DD's is in two weeks!


----------



## katekluet

I admired this in Las Vegas in a different color way, it is great! Congrats.


----------



## Pirula

scarf1 said:


> walked into H today and of course walked out with something. Used the excuse that yesterday was my birthday.LOL!
> 
> Also posted some pix on the SOTD thread.
> 
> This is a bit unusual for me as I am not normally a jungle print/ jungle animal person.
> 
> Tendresse feline mousseline stole.
> 
> This CW just  seemed to glow. I was wearing a navy/white stripe when I tried it on.  Wondered about how it would look with black, SA brought out an amazing cashmere jacket in black. Luckily DH did not like the style of the jacket. The fabric was amazing. I was afraid to ask the price.




Oh how beautiful.  Happy Birthday dear *scarf1*!!!  [emoji512][emoji898][emoji322]



Cordeliere said:


> DH and I are headed there on Tuesday.  I was not even aware of the flooding.  Thank you Madam B for the heads up.  I think Freckles is the only one there now.  Momasaus is going next week.
> 
> Glad I picked an apartment near Le Jardin du Luxembourg rather than along the Siene like I had originally thought about.  Guess we won't be going to the Louvre or Musée d'Orsay early in our stay as I had planned.   I guess the Norte Dame is under water.  Yikes.
> 
> Just texted the apartment owner to ask if her street was flooded.  As soon as I hit send, I felt like a jerk because I forgot it is the middle of the night there.  I hate it when people send me text messages when I am sleeping.
> 
> Edit:  DH just came home and I gave him the news.  Always an optimist, his response was "Well we probably won't have to worry about terrorists... unless they have seal teams."
> 
> Edit 2:  Just googled a topological map of Paris and it mostly seems pretty high.




Your husband is awesome.  [emoji1303]


----------



## katekluet

Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe ladies!
> First I want to thank you for all of the wonderful compliments and kindness you have sent my way   you are a very special group of women and I consider all of you my good friends
> Yesterday was a day of days!!  The personal shopper ended up being a man and he was a DIVA in the best way!!!  OMG he was fabulous! He took us to a private showroom to start off the morning. We were the only people in the space - and when I say "space" I mean apartments of luxury! The owner had several designers to choose from: Carven,Milly,Ralph Lauren, Michael Kors, Kenzo and several more. I purchase 2 Carven dresses that fit me like a glove - if you haven't tried this designer you HAVE to. I am curvy and he fits in all of the right places! I also bought a Milly blouse and a Milly dress. Modeling pics to come when I get home.
> Next we went to a haute couture boutique. This shop carries designers from around the world.....
> View attachment 3370794
> 
> View attachment 3370785
> View attachment 3370786
> View attachment 3370787
> View attachment 3370788
> View attachment 3370789
> View attachment 3370790
> 
> This last piece is from a Japanese designer. Each country is only allowed one piece. Insane!! The back of this dress is fashioned in the geisha robe style. F'ing incredible to see in real life!
> I ended up getting a beautiful cocktail dress here. Again I will post pics when I get home. While we had an appointment at FSH I felt that DH and DD were being neglected. Sylvain took us to Lanvin where DH bought 2 pairs of fashion sneakers and a great cardigan/blazer and button down. We also took care of DD at another French boutique.
> We ran out of time ;( for the resale boutiques, but DH and I went out last evening and guess what I found...
> View attachment 3370791
> 
> Yippee!!
> Ok I have to go to bed now. We are headed to Normandy early tomorrow a.m. Hopefully the strike won't make us run out of gas!! Haha
> I will write more when I can! Thank you for reading my very long post friends!
> Aurevoir!!


Freckles, so happy for you that you found just the bag you wanted.just think of all the Parisian adventures that bag has had in its life...very  special!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pirula said:


> Your husband is awesome.  [emoji1303]



You just made his day.


----------



## scarf1

Thanks for all the kind comments!


----------



## Mindi B

Beautiful moussie, great summer bangles, and yes, Cordy, I agree with Pirula, your DH IS awesome.  What a lovely way to respond to less-than-great news!
I am sure Paris will be as amazing as ever for those getting ready to go, in spite of the current troubles.  Freckles' travelogue has been such fun to follow and I hope it's inspired those about to depart!
For those who rent apartments there, how do you find reliable places to rent, and is it economical compared to an extended hotel stay?  I admit, while it sounds wonderful, I would also find it intimidating to choose something sight-unseen and have to conduct business with the owner across languages.  I'd be afraid DH and I would show up to find I'd rented us a derelict phone booth in Lyon!  Whoops.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *CapriTrotteur*, nice to see you!


Hi etoile, thank you, nice to see you too.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

katekluet said:


> One of my favorite things beings tomorrow...Films in the Forest...outdoor reshowings of old movies at our hundred year old natural amphitheater...and we can bring the dogs! Blankets, wine, we are all set.


Hi Kate, sounds like a great event, hope that you and the dogs have fun.
Let us know what you watch and we can live vicariously through you.
They have a similar event in August in London, but it is city based rather than outdoorsy.
I have always fancied going, but our weather makes outdoors somewhat unpredictable.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Freckles1 said:


> Cremel the K is a 32! I can't wait t use her!! It's been way too wet here to bring her out ;(
> It's still Paris though right?
> Ladies,
> We made it to Normandy. It's been quite a tussle the past couple of days because of the weather and the strikes. The metro was out today. Certain trains weren't running either. The Louvre is closing tomorrow because of the flooding here. Several pieces of art are being moved to another location. Thank God we went yesterday!
> Normandy was very moving. As you ladies told me I needed tissues!!! The pride and respect I feel for all of the allied soldiers is incredible.
> I have to tell you I have some serious respect for Rommel too. The Germans would never have lasted without him and his brilliance. I have to admit I quite like him because he hated Hitler. He was in on at least one assassination attempt.... I didn't know they tried to kill that SOB 4 or 5 times. They knew he was a psychopath!!!  Sorry, off topic.
> I am going to try to hit FSH tomorrow morning. We head to Versailles in the afternoon.


Hi Freckles really enjoying hearing about your travels. Love the boutique photo's.
Also major congrats on the BBK, it is glowing.
Sorry to hear the trip is a little disruptive, hope it isn't too bad.
Keep the news and updates coming.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> Freckles, I'm in awe of your shopping trip report-you really know how to travel and shop! I want to work on a girls Cafe trip somewhere... It sounds like you're also having a great time exploring and seeing the sights too!
> 
> My dad sent me photos of the flooding, it looks crazy. I had a picnic with a young man I had met on my first trip to Paris when I was 25 on the lower level of the Ile St Louis and today I saw it was under 14 feet of water!
> 
> So I must confess to a great H.com purchase, I got the Picnic/Osier CDC cuff! Here's a photo with my bangle, I actually like them stacked and think I'm going to be very happy to have grabbed these collectible pieces.
> 
> I also received both green and black versions of the Rick Owens dress and they both fit and I love them. I would like to return one but I think I'm keeping both.
> 
> I must remember to save a little dough for holiday weekends, I always go bonkers in Sale mode. I got my Kelly on Labor Day so finger's crossed I get another bag at the end of this summer. I'm going to delay my gold H bracelet a month or two since I got the cuff. Very responsible of me, I know


Hi MrsO love your new cuff, and what a great pair with the bangle.
You look very stylish with these.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

scarf1 said:


> walked into H today and of course walked out with something. Used the excuse that yesterday was my birthday.LOL!
> Also posted some pix on the SOTD thread.
> This is a bit unusual for me as I am not normally a jungle print/ jungle animal person.
> Tendresse feline mousseline stole.
> This CW just  seemed to glow. I was wearing a navy/white stripe when I tried it on.  Wondered about how it would look with black, SA brought out an amazing cashmere jacket in black. Luckily DH did not like the style of the jacket. The fabric was amazing. I was afraid to ask the price.


Lovely moussie scarf, and happy birthday!
The colours do glow, and will look great with black and navy.
You are obviously drawn to these colours as they are similar to your avatar.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> DH and I are headed there on Tuesday.  I was not even aware of the flooding.  Thank you Madam B for the heads up.  I think Freckles is the only one there now.  Momasaus is going next week.
> 
> Glad I picked an apartment near Le Jardin du Luxembourg rather than along the Siene like I had originally thought about.  Guess we won't be going to the Louvre or Musée d'Orsay early in our stay as I had planned.   I guess the Norte Dame is under water.  Yikes.
> 
> Just texted the apartment owner to ask if her street was flooded.  As soon as I hit send, I felt like a jerk because I forgot it is the middle of the night there.  I hate it when people send me text messages when I am sleeping.
> 
> Edit:  DH just came home and I gave him the news.  Always an optimist, his response was "Well we probably won't have to worry about terrorists... unless they have seal teams."
> 
> Edit 2:  Just googled a topological map of Paris and it mostly seems pretty high.


Hi Cordeliere agreed DH sounds awesome, great response, and probably quite true.
Hopefully the disruption will have calmed down by next week. I hadn't heard France was struggling with floods either.  I had forgotten that Euro 2016 is being held there, that is probably why the strikes are happening because it is quite a big tournament.  I am sure that the Government will step in as it would be a lot of income to lose if that gets messed up.
I am sure that you are looking forward to it.
Hopefully you will have a little time to post about your adventures here for us all to share.


----------



## Freckles1

scarf1 said:


> walked into H today and of course walked out with something. Used the excuse that yesterday was my birthday.LOL!
> 
> Also posted some pix on the SOTD thread.
> 
> This is a bit unusual for me as I am not normally a jungle print/ jungle animal person.
> 
> Tendresse feline mousseline stole.
> 
> This CW just  seemed to glow. I was wearing a navy/white stripe when I tried it on.  Wondered about how it would look with black, SA brought out an amazing cashmere jacket in black. Luckily DH did not like the style of the jacket. The fabric was amazing. I was afraid to ask the price.




Scarf this is beautiful!!!!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

dharma said:


> Freckles, your trip sounds like a lot of fun, and the boutique photos are amazing!  And bag...oh, the bag, just lovely! Many congrats!!  Do you have your Versaille tickets already? If lines are impossibly long, just take the little trolly to Marie's palace and buy the tickets there.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely purchases! I would never talk you out of keeping both dresses, so don't ask  I'm intrigued by the picnic CDC from a collector standpoint, but unsure I'd like the fit on my scrawny wrist. Is it itchy? I think I might regret not owning one later. The stack looks amazing on you!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Happy Birthday DH's was yesterday too, and mine was last week. We are a house full of Geminis, DD's is in two weeks!


Happy belated birthday Dharma, lots of Cafe birthdays too!
Did you get something nice?


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Mindi B said:


> Beautiful moussie, great summer bangles, and yes, Cordy, I agree with Pirula, your DH IS awesome.  What a lovely way to respond to less-than-great news!
> I am sure Paris will be as amazing as ever for those getting ready to go, in spite of the current troubles.  Freckles' travelogue has been such fun to follow and I hope it's inspired those about to depart!
> For those who rent apartments there, how do you find reliable places to rent, and is it economical compared to an extended hotel stay?  I admit, while it sounds wonderful, I would also find it intimidating to choose something sight-unseen and have to conduct business with the owner across languages.  I'd be afraid DH and I would show up to find I'd rented us a derelict phone booth in Lyon!  Whoops.


Hi Mindi, I have also wondered this. Last time we went, I picked the hotel by googlemapping where I wanted to be then found what was nearby.
We stayed in a really small hotel by the louvre and it was a good base.  There was a bag shop in the same street, and we got chatting and they rented an apartment out via Facebook. It was still around a &#8364;100 per night though, and our hotel was around &#8364;115, so not a huge saving.  This was 4 years ago. The great thing about google maps is you can do street view I think it is, and really see what the street and area look like. I use this if I am going to unfamiliar work places just to get a feel of where I am going and what to look out for.


----------



## Freckles1

Cordeliere said:


> DH and I are headed there on Tuesday.  I was not even aware of the flooding.  Thank you Madam B for the heads up.  I think Freckles is the only one there now.  Momasaus is going next week.
> 
> Glad I picked an apartment near Le Jardin du Luxembourg rather than along the Siene like I had originally thought about.  Guess we won't be going to the Louvre or Musée d'Orsay early in our stay as I had planned.   I guess the Norte Dame is under water.  Yikes.
> 
> Just texted the apartment owner to ask if her street was flooded.  As soon as I hit send, I felt like a jerk because I forgot it is the middle of the night there.  I hate it when people send me text messages when I am sleeping.
> 
> Edit:  DH just came home and I gave him the news.  Always an optimist, his response was "Well we probably won't have to worry about terrorists... unless they have seal teams."
> 
> Edit 2:  Just googled a topological map of Paris and it mostly seems pretty high.




Cordeliere,

I don't think Notre Dame is under water. Or the Louvre. The curators are moving art and artifacts out of the basements to higher ground. I'm sure there is probably some water finding its way in the lover level. I think today is supposed to be the worst day because there has been more rain up River. It didn't rain much yesterday and it's not supposed to rain today. Fingers crossed!! 
Ladies don't worry. The weather won't stop you!!! It's Paris!!! It is chilly today. 56. Tomorrow is supposed to be 68. 
Off to shop and see Versailles. Hope everyone is sleeping well


----------



## momasaurus

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> Freckles, I'm in awe of your shopping trip report-you really know how to travel and shop! I want to work on a girls Cafe trip somewhere... It sounds like you're also having a great time exploring and seeing the sights too!
> 
> My dad sent me photos of the flooding, it looks crazy. I had a picnic with a young man I had met on my first trip to Paris when I was 25 on the lower level of the Ile St Louis and today I saw it was under 14 feet of water!
> 
> So I must confess to a great H.com purchase, I got the Picnic/Osier CDC cuff! Here's a photo with my bangle, I actually like them stacked and think I'm going to be very happy to have grabbed these collectible pieces.
> 
> I also received both green and black versions of the Rick Owens dress and they both fit and I love them. I would like to return one but I think I'm keeping both.
> 
> I must remember to save a little dough for holiday weekends, I always go bonkers in Sale mode. I got my Kelly on Labor Day so finger's crossed I get another bag at the end of this summer. I'm going to delay my gold H bracelet a month or two since I got the cuff. Very responsible of me, I know


These picnic bracelets are so wonderful! Thanks for posting the pic, I was confused about which one you had, and it's great to see them together. I WANT THEM!


----------



## scarf1

CapriTrotteur said:


> Lovely moussie scarf, and happy birthday!
> The colours do glow, and will look great with black and navy.
> You are obviously drawn to these colours as they are similar to your avatar.


Haha! Well spotted!



Freckles1 said:


> Scarf this is beautiful!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Kyokei

Happy belated birthday to scarf and dharma!!


----------



## scarf1

Kyokei said:


> Happy belated birthday to scarf and dharma!!


Thank you !


----------



## MSO13

Thanks for all the comments on the Picnic set everyone, I've been stuck under a pile of work all day that will continue till Sunday! 

Scarf and Dharma, happy belated birthdays to you both!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks for all the comments on the Picnic set everyone, I've been stuck under a pile of work all day that will continue till Sunday!
> 
> Scarf and Dharma, happy belated birthdays to you both!!



Paging MrsOwen, 

I can see you rocking this. It's the same bag that I brought to the meet last fall.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-HERMES-2-Way-Handbag-Shoulder-Bag-Dark-Brown-Crinoline-Leather-92294-/112013949251?hash=item1a148d3943:g:Kj4AAOSwVllXHdxX

I posted this in the finds. It's a fabulous and rare bag. If you have to carry a laptop, this bag is for you.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Coming at you today from the Devon Horse Show.


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> Paging MrsOwen,
> 
> 
> 
> I can see you rocking this. It's the same bag that I brought to the meet last fall.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-HERMES...949251?hash=item1a148d3943:g:Kj4AAOSwVllXHdxX
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this in the finds. It's a fabulous and rare bag. If you have to carry a laptop, this bag is for you.




Aw thanks EB, it is fabulous and I admired your Barenia beauty very much! Alas, I just bought the picnic cuff and bangle so I'm watering the money tree but I will watch it! Hope you're doing well!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

5-gaiters at the Devon Horser Show go through their paces:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Miss Lady enjoys a shower before her event.  (She won 2nd prize.)


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Oops!  Lost a shoe!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

You can meet new friends and find new toys at the Devon Horse Show.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

"Everyone here loves me."


----------



## Madam Bijoux

"You stepped in something."


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Back to the stars of the show.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Great pics Mme Bijoux. Makes me remember my horse show days as a girl. Thanks for posting. Miss Lady is just beautiful!


----------



## Mindi B

Such great pix!  Thank you, Madam!  That dapple grey horse is absolutely gorgeous.  One of my favorite equine coat colors.  I hope my hair is as pretty when I go grey. . . .


----------



## dharma

Beautiful pics, MadameB! Absolutely gorgeous animals, large and small!



Kyokei said:


> Happy belated birthday to scarf and dharma!!





MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks for all the comments on the Picnic set everyone, I've been stuck under a pile of work all day that will continue till Sunday!
> 
> Scarf and Dharma, happy belated birthdays to you both!!





CapriTrotteur said:


> Happy belated birthday Dharma, lots of Cafe birthdays too!
> Did you get something nice?


Thank you for the belated Bday wishes  unfortunately it was in the middle of a work spree that went straight through the holiday weekend so it wasn't much of a celebration.  DH did have my favorite cake and a bottle of pink Veuve waiting for me when I can home from work which was really nice.


----------



## Mindi B

Pink Veuve!  Increasingly, dharma, I think you and I were separated at birth.  And well-done, Mr. dharma!
Hope you can have more of a celebration a bit belatedly.


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> Beautiful moussie, great summer bangles, and yes, Cordy, I agree with Pirula, your DH IS awesome.  What a lovely way to respond to less-than-great news!
> I am sure Paris will be as amazing as ever for those getting ready to go, in spite of the current troubles.  Freckles' travelogue has been such fun to follow and I hope it's inspired those about to depart!
> For those who rent apartments there, how do you find reliable places to rent, and is it economical compared to an extended hotel stay?  I admit, while it sounds wonderful, I would also find it intimidating to choose something sight-unseen and have to conduct business with the owner across languages.  I'd be afraid DH and I would show up to find I'd rented us a derelict phone booth in Lyon!  Whoops.



Mindi, I totally understand your hesitation on an apt rental in a foreign land. I was afraid to use air b&b for DD and I but really wanted the advantages and price benefits of an apartment for a 12 day visit. I used Specialapartments.com, a service that is highly rated on trip advisor and specializes in Paris and a few other areas of France. It was easy and reliable and the apartments are gorgeous in all price ranges. There are tons of photos of every apartment.  It was definitely less expensive than a 3 or 4 star hotel. You might do better price wise with a very basic hotel but the laundry and kitchen facilities were worth every penny. I like that their apartments are empty and for rental  purposes only, you won't have to move someone's toothbrush out of your way  plus they have a housekeeper depending on the length of your visit and you can call them for any issues, or concierge information.


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> Pink Veuve!  Increasingly, dharma, I think you and I were separated at birth.  And well-done, Mr. dharma!
> Hope you can have more of a celebration a bit belatedly.


----------



## Mindi B

dharma said:


> Mindi, I totally understand your hesitation on an apt rental in a foreign land. I was afraid to use air b&b for DD and I but really wanted the advantages and price benefits of an apartment for a 12 day visit. I used Specialapartments.com, a service that is highly rated on trip advisor and specializes in Paris and a few other areas of France. It was easy and reliable and the apartments are gorgeous in all price ranges. There are tons of photos of every apartment.  It was definitely less expensive than a 3 or 4 star hotel. You might do better price wise with a very basic hotel but the laundry and kitchen facilities were worth every penny. I like that their apartments are empty and for rental  purposes only, you won't have to move someone's toothbrush out of your way  plus they have a housekeeper depending on the length of your visit and you can call them for any issues, or concierge information.


Thank you for the info, dharma!  We won't be going to Paris anytime soon, sadly, but I am noting this company for (hopeful) future trips!


----------



## dharma

Ladies of the cafe, now that I have a few moments of peace, the sale season has smacked me in the face. Last night, I filled shopping carts on at least 4 different sites until I snapped back to reality and turned off the computer. I feel a little panicked about the upcoming Paris trip, only because I'm helping a friend in her professional world and need to be on point sartorially.  I'm a "carry on/ wing it" kind of gal but am feeling the need to go all out, pack "planned" outfits and check a bag. Yuck.  I think dresses will be my friend and a few cool jackets. I think I might go for this dress, but I need to wear it with flats. Thoughts?


----------



## Mindi B

My only concern with that dress is the peplum, which is a feature that goes in and out of popularity.  That might "date" the dress prematurely.  Otherwise, an embellished black knee-length dress is pretty much a "can't go wrong" sort of purchase.  If the peplum really works for your figure, you like it, and the price is right, then it's a


----------



## Freckles1

dharma said:


> Ladies of the cafe, now that I have a few moments of peace, the sale season has smacked me in the face. Last night, I filled shopping carts on at least 4 different sites until I snapped back to reality and turned off the computer. I feel a little panicked about the upcoming Paris trip, only because I'm helping a friend in her professional world and need to be on point sartorially.  I'm a "carry on/ wing it" kind of gal but am feeling the need to go all out, pack "planned" outfits and check a bag. Yuck.  I think dresses will be my friend and a few cool jackets. I think I might go for this dress, but I need to wear it with flats. Thoughts?



Dharma you will look fabulous and fit in perfectly in Paris! You could always go with a low heel bootie. I have ruined my Isabel Marant booties on this holiday but they are fantastic. I've worn them everywhere!! 
Happy bday and you DH is THE MAN!
Madam as always the photos and animals are incredible. The bulldog is my family's favorite!!!!


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Ladies of the cafe, now that I have a few moments of peace, the sale season has smacked me in the face. Last night, I filled shopping carts on at least 4 different sites until I snapped back to reality and turned off the computer. I feel a little panicked about the upcoming Paris trip, only because I'm helping a friend in her professional world and need to be on point sartorially.  I'm a "carry on/ wing it" kind of gal but am feeling the need to go all out, pack "planned" outfits and check a bag. Yuck.  I think dresses will be my friend and a few cool jackets. I think I might go for this dress, but I need to wear it with flats. Thoughts?




I love it. Try it and see how it layers under jackets. Sometime the shape is more or less amenable to layering . But I love peplums. 

I missed your birthday, happy birthday. 

Great photos madame!


----------



## scarf1

dharma said:


> Beautiful pics, MadameB! Absolutely gorgeous animals, large and small!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the belated Bday wishes  unfortunately it was in the middle of a work spree that went straight through the holiday weekend so it wasn't much of a celebration.  DH did have my favorite cake and a bottle of pink Veuve waiting for me when I can home from work which was really nice.


This is why Gemini means the twins. DH got veuve ( yellow label) for my birthday dinner!

Happy birthday and have a great trip to Paris!


----------



## etoupebirkin

A few years ago, we rented an apartment on the Left Bank of Paris on the Rue St. Germain. It was perfect for our family's needs as we were traveling with our two grown children. It ended up being far nicer and more spacious than renting 2-3 rooms in a hotel. We went through our travel agent (who had strong European/French quals) to book the apartment.

It was one of the coolest places we've ever stayed.

Dharma, love the dress; but agree with everyone else's comments. Have a great time in Paris!!!


----------



## scarf1

We used a company called Paris for rent. They have a booking office in California. Local concierges which speak both English and French. 
With the Internet, you can see so many more pix of the places, which takes away the unexpected surprise factor.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Thanks for the kind compliments on the horse show pics, everyone!


----------



## Cordeliere

Madam Bijoux said:


> Thanks for the kind compliments on the horse show pics, everyone!



Madam B    What kind of camera do you use and what length lens?  Multiple lens?  Adjustable?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Cordeliere said:


> Madam B    What kind of camera do you use and what length lens?  Multiple lens?  Adjustable?



Hi, Cordeliere,

I take all my pictures with an iPhone 5S.  You can zoom in if you put two fingers together on the screen and them move the fingers apart.  To zoom back out, move the two fingers back together.


----------



## cremel

scarf1 said:


> walked into H today and of course walked out with something. Used the excuse that yesterday was my birthday.LOL!
> 
> Also posted some pix on the SOTD thread.
> 
> This is a bit unusual for me as I am not normally a jungle print/ jungle animal person.
> 
> Tendresse feline mousseline stole.
> 
> This CW just  seemed to glow. I was wearing a navy/white stripe when I tried it on.  Wondered about how it would look with black, SA brought out an amazing cashmere jacket in black. Luckily DH did not like the style of the jacket. The fabric was amazing. I was afraid to ask the price.




Definitely great choice! I am actually a big fun of cats scarves H makes.  Cannot resist their cats design scarves ![emoji1]


----------



## cremel

dharma said:


> Ladies of the cafe, now that I have a few moments of peace, the sale season has smacked me in the face. Last night, I filled shopping carts on at least 4 different sites until I snapped back to reality and turned off the computer. I feel a little panicked about the upcoming Paris trip, only because I'm helping a friend in her professional world and need to be on point sartorially.  I'm a "carry on/ wing it" kind of gal but am feeling the need to go all out, pack "planned" outfits and check a bag. Yuck.  I think dresses will be my friend and a few cool jackets. I think I might go for this dress, but I need to wear it with flats. Thoughts?




Beautiful dress but you might want to consider lower heels or some black booties? Not entirely sure if flats would work.  Enjoy your upcoming trip! [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Cordeliere

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Cordeliere,
> 
> I take all my pictures with an iPhone 5S.  You can zoom in if you put two fingers together on the screen and them move the fingers apart.  To zoom back out, move the two fingers back together.



Well I am highly impressed with the quality of your iphone pictures.   I am much less thrilled with the quality my iphone takes and I think it is a 5.


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Cordeliere,
> 
> 
> 
> I take all my pictures with an iPhone 5S.  You can zoom in if you put two fingers together on the screen and them move the fingers apart.  To zoom back out, move the two fingers back together.




The things you learn in tpf. Thanks.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Cordeliere said:


> Well I am highly impressed with the quality of your iphone pictures.   I am much less thrilled with the quality my iphone takes and I think it is a 5.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> The things you learn in tpf. Thanks.



I forgot to mention that I use the edit feature to get rid of details I don't want in the picture.


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> I forgot to mention that I use the edit feature to get rid of details I don't want in the picture.




Do tell.... I know how to crop but that's it. [emoji17]


----------



## Cordeliere

Ladies.  If you want a chuckle, go check out the pictures I just post in the vintage thread of the reference section of Sac a Malice (Bag of Tricks).  Hermes really has a since of humor.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Well I am highly impressed with the quality of your iphone pictures.   I am much less thrilled with the quality my iphone takes and I think it is a 5.


Yes the iPhone has improved the camera. I have a iPhone 6 and it takes MUCH better photos than the 5.
I also have a DSLR, but now that I have the iphone6 , I just use that.


----------



## Jadeite

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Cordeliere,
> 
> 
> 
> I take all my pictures with an iPhone 5S.  You can zoom in if you put two fingers together on the screen and them move the fingers apart.  To zoom back out, move the two fingers back together.




Can't help but laugh. You make this sound absolutely like a pro.


----------



## cremel

Freckles1 said:


> Hello cafe ladies!
> First I want to thank you for all of the wonderful compliments and kindness you have sent my way   you are a very special group of women and I consider all of you my good friends
> Yesterday was a day of days!!  The personal shopper ended up being a man and he was a DIVA in the best way!!!  OMG he was fabulous! He took us to a private showroom to start off the morning. We were the only people in the space - and when I say "space" I mean apartments of luxury! The owner had several designers to choose from: Carven,Milly,Ralph Lauren, Michael Kors, Kenzo and several more. I purchase 2 Carven dresses that fit me like a glove - if you haven't tried this designer you HAVE to. I am curvy and he fits in all of the right places! I also bought a Milly blouse and a Milly dress. Modeling pics to come when I get home.
> Next we went to a haute couture boutique. This shop carries designers from around the world.....
> View attachment 3370794
> 
> View attachment 3370785
> View attachment 3370786
> View attachment 3370787
> View attachment 3370788
> View attachment 3370789
> View attachment 3370790
> 
> This last piece is from a Japanese designer. Each country is only allowed one piece. Insane!! The back of this dress is fashioned in the geisha robe style. F'ing incredible to see in real life!
> I ended up getting a beautiful cocktail dress here. Again I will post pics when I get home. While we had an appointment at FSH I felt that DH and DD were being neglected. Sylvain took us to Lanvin where DH bought 2 pairs of fashion sneakers and a great cardigan/blazer and button down. We also took care of DD at another French boutique.
> We ran out of time ;( for the resale boutiques, but DH and I went out last evening and guess what I found...
> View attachment 3370791
> 
> Yippee!!
> Ok I have to go to bed now. We are headed to Normandy early tomorrow a.m. Hopefully the strike won't make us run out of gas!! Haha
> I will write more when I can! Thank you for reading my very long post friends!
> Aurevoir!!




Hi dear,

Do you mind sharing the resale shop name ? The one where you found your super lovely K?

Thank you![emoji7]


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Ladies.  If you want a chuckle, go check out the pictures I just post in the vintage thread of the reference section of Sac a Malice (Bag of Tricks).  Hermes really has a since of humor.


I've seen a few of those sac a malice pix, but thanks for your thematic grouping! Such amazing designs. The trumpet mouthpiece!! The ball on the seal's nose!! The seagull!!

There are a few on evilBay - oh dear, the prices....


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> I've seen a few of those sac a malice pix, but thanks for your thematic grouping! Such amazing designs. The trumpet mouthpiece!! The ball on the seal's nose!! The seagull!!
> 
> There are a few on evilBay - oh dear, the prices....



The seal with the ball was my favorite until I saw the clown.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Yes the iPhone has improved the camera. I have a iPhone 6 and it takes MUCH better photos than the 5.
> I also have a DSLR, but now that I have the iphone6 , I just use that.



I think the problem with mine is I picked a less sophisticated phone because I wanted  a smaller one that would easily fit in the back pocket of my jeans.  The sales guy kept trying to steer me to phones with more sophisticated capabilities and I kept saying all I do with my phone is making calls and texts.  I didn't think about camera capability.


----------



## MSO13

Hi cafe!

I'm surfacing after a monster work weekend, we worked very hard and did an excellent job. It was very hot but we all survived.

I use an iPhone 6+ and an app called Afterlight which works like Photoshop for editing but I use a lot of photos for social media so I've had lots of practice. The phone is huge but I love it.

Madam, hope you had a wonderful time at the Horse Show!

Dharma, I decided to keep both Rick dresses! 

I'm obsessed with my new bracelet and daydreaming about Paris. Freckles, I've loved hearing your reports and hope you had a great time!

I'm sure I'm missing things, will try to catch up this week!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Freckles, I hope you scored a bag in Paris!!!!


----------



## dharma

Thank you everyone for your input on the dress. I really love it on but have decided that I'll only buy it if it gets a second markdown. I should know by next week. There are other items I'd rather get before the trip and I definitely want to budget for shopping there. As soon as my sale finds arrive, I'll post.

*MadameB*, you gave me a chuckle with your iPhone photography instructions. Last time I travelled, I brought a great camera but this time I think I'll just use my phone. It takes fantastic photos, as your posts prove. 

*PocketbookPup*, is there a significant savings in purchasing Chanel RTW in Paris? I realize the exchange is favorable, but I'm not sure of the pricing structure. 

*MrsO* I can't stop daydreaming either. In my mind I have made all kinds of plans, eaten wonderful food and have chosen from 10 different available rare CDCs. I've  also purchased a couple of bags. The reality will be wonderful but not nearly as excessive!


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Thank you everyone for your input on the dress. I really love it on but have decided that I'll only buy it if it gets a second markdown. I should know by next week. There are other items I'd rather get before the trip and I definitely want to budget for shopping there. As soon as my sale finds arrive, I'll post.
> 
> 
> 
> *MadameB*, you gave me a chuckle with your iPhone photography instructions. Last time I travelled, I brought a great camera but this time I think I'll just use my phone. It takes fantastic photos, as your posts prove.
> 
> 
> 
> *PocketbookPup*, is there a significant savings in purchasing Chanel RTW in Paris? I realize the exchange is favorable, but I'm not sure of the pricing structure.
> 
> 
> 
> *MrsO* I can't stop daydreaming either. In my mind I have made all kinds of plans, eaten wonderful food and have chosen from 10 different available rare CDCs. I've  also purchased a couple of bags. The reality will be wonderful but not nearly as excessive!




Hi,

This is changing rapidly as different brands seem to be correcting for the exchange rate.  For the new ore fall collection I don't think there is any savings to buy rtw in Paris. Specifically the little black and gold jackets are the same price. And you have the hassle of the vat refund and customs. For the spring collection there might be a slight savings depending on the exchange rate. As of last month the costume jewelry and shoes were 20-25% less there. They somewhat corrected for the differences in bag prices but in general you can still save 500-700 a bag. A few years back I bought my $6000 maxi flap for 4000! But go online and check prices before you buy. If you don't save a fair amount and you can get it in the Us don't buy there. It's too much of a hassle. Ironically I think the computerized system makes it harder to get your vat because you have no physical stamp that you can keep a photo of,

Hermes bags and all leather goods are a good bargain. Scarves are a little savings. Not as much anymore. Fine jewelry is a very good savings. Silver and gold. Costume jewelry is only a bit of savings. 

The other bargains that I found are most designer shoes, Max Mara coats are ridiculously inexpensive. Like 60% off. Balmain jackets. 

We can't wait to see and hear about your adventures!


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> *MrsO* I can't stop daydreaming either. In my mind I have made all kinds of plans, eaten wonderful food and have chosen from 10 different available rare CDCs. I've  also purchased a couple of bags. The reality will be wonderful but not nearly as excessive!



I like your daydreams.  Mine is that I will find vintage bags at the fleas markets for a song, sold by vendors who don't know what they have.  I doubt such vendors exist, but a girl can dream.   I also hope to burn more calories walking than I consume in pastries.  And even though I don't want a bag from FSH, in my fantasies, the rains will keep all the shoppers away, so that when I walk in, there will be no one in the bag line, so I say "what the heck".   And they will show me a bag that I didn't know I wanted or needed, and I will be totally smitten, and DH will be more smitten and say "why not see what else they have."

Then I come back to reality and hope the bed is comfortable, jet lag is not too bad, and I am not totally overwhelmed.


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Thank you everyone for your input on the dress. I really love it on but have decided that I'll only buy it if it gets a second markdown. I should know by next week. There are other items I'd rather get before the trip and I definitely want to budget for shopping there. As soon as my sale finds arrive, I'll post.
> 
> *MadameB*, you gave me a chuckle with your iPhone photography instructions. Last time I travelled, I brought a great camera but this time I think I'll just use my phone. It takes fantastic photos, as your posts prove.
> 
> *PocketbookPup*, is there a significant savings in purchasing Chanel RTW in Paris? I realize the exchange is favorable, but I'm not sure of the pricing structure.
> 
> *MrsO* I can't stop daydreaming either. In my mind I have made all kinds of plans, eaten wonderful food and have chosen from 10 different available rare CDCs. I've  also purchased a couple of bags. The reality will be wonderful but not nearly as excessive!



That's pretty much how mine goes as well except after a wonderful tour of the H museum the much admired tri leather alligator bag is offered! Even in my daydreams its all I can afford and I can't shop for the entire year of 2017 but I don't even care


----------



## dhfwu

Cordeliere said:


> I like your daydreams.  Mine is that I will find vintage bags at the fleas markets for a song, sold by vendors who don't know what they have.  I doubt such vendors exist, but a girl can dream.   I also hope to burn more calories walking than I consume in pastries.  And even though I don't want a bag from FSH, in my fantasies, the rains will keep all the shoppers away, so that when I walk in, there will be no one in the bag line, so I say "what the heck".   And they will show me a bag that I didn't know I wanted or needed, and I will be totally smitten, and DH will be more smitten and say "why not see what else they have."
> 
> Then I come back to reality and hope the bed is comfortable, jet lag is not too bad, and I am not totally overwhelmed.


Haha, I like your fantasies - I have similar ones for an imaginary trip to Paris at some indefinite point in the future. The recurring fantasy for the time being is that a reputable consigner will list an H bag at a slightly below market rate, or that someone who inherited an H bag will list it on eBay thinking that all bags depreciate the way that mid-range ones do.


----------



## Cordeliere

dhfwu said:


> Haha, I like your fantasies - I have similar ones for an imaginary trip to Paris at some indefinite point in the future. The recurring fantasy for the time being is that *a reputable consigner will list an H bag at a slightly below market rate, or that someone who inherited an H bag will list it on eBay thinking that all bags depreciate the way that mid-range ones do*.



You fantasies are much more realistic than mine.  I have seen your in reality.  You just have to be a serious shopping troll.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is changing rapidly as different brands seem to be correcting for the exchange rate.  For the new ore fall collection I don't think there is any savings to buy rtw in Paris. Specifically the little black and gold jackets are the same price. And you have the hassle of the vat refund and customs. For the spring collection there might be a slight savings depending on the exchange rate. As of last month the costume jewelry and shoes were 20-25% less there. They somewhat corrected for the differences in bag prices but in general you can still save 500-700 a bag. A few years back I bought my $6000 maxi flap for 4000! But go online and check prices before you buy. If you don't save a fair amount and you can get it in the Us don't buy there. It's too much of a hassle. Ironically I think the computerized system makes it harder to get your vat because you have no physical stamp that you can keep a photo of,
> 
> Hermes bags and all leather goods are a good bargain. Scarves are a little savings. Not as much anymore. Fine jewelry is a very good savings. Silver and gold. Costume jewelry is only a bit of savings.
> 
> The other bargains that I found are most designer shoes, Max Mara coats are ridiculously inexpensive. Like 60% off. Balmain jackets.
> 
> We can't wait to see and hear about your adventures!



Thanks for sharing your wisdom.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Thanks for sharing your wisdom.




You are welcome. I'm not sure DH considers it wisdom. Nor does he understand how much money I have saved by all of my purchases in France. [emoji23]

I want to take a year off in a few years to live in Paris. Maybe I can run pocketbook pup shopping tours. [emoji23]


----------



## Mindi B

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are welcome. I'm not sure DH considers it wisdom. Nor does he understand how much money I have saved by all of my purchases in France. [emoji23]
> 
> I want to take a year off in a few years to live in Paris. Maybe I can run pocketbook pup shopping tours. [emoji23]



Sign. Me. Up. Now.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are welcome. I'm not sure DH considers it wisdom. Nor does he understand how much money I have saved by all of my purchases in France.  [emoji23]


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are welcome. I'm not sure DH considers it wisdom. Nor does he understand how much money I have saved by all of my purchases in France. [emoji23]
> 
> I want to take a year off in a few years to live in Paris. Maybe I can run pocketbook pup shopping tours. [emoji23]



That is the dream! Include me in the shopping tour!&#128516;


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are welcome. I'm not sure DH considers it wisdom. Nor does he understand how much money I have saved by all of my purchases in France. [emoji23]
> 
> I want to take a year off in a few years to live in Paris. Maybe I can run pocketbook pup shopping tours. [emoji23]


That would be great!


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> That would be great!




Thanks ladies. At the end if 2017 I turn 50. My goal was to have my dream wardrobe by then. I think for 55 if I stay on target with my savings goals I can make Paris a reality too. So far believe it or not I'm on track. Im so goal oriented. I need something to motivate me at all times.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks ladies. At the end if 2017 I turn 50. My goal was to have my dream wardrobe by then. I think for 55 if I stay on target with my savings goals I can make Paris a reality too. So far believe it or not I'm on track. Im so goal oriented. I need something to motivate me at all times.



I understand.  When I don't have a target or goal, I feel lost and down.

Will you practice medicine there?


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks ladies. At the end if 2017 I turn 50. My goal was to have my dream wardrobe by then. I think for 55 if I stay on target with my savings goals I can make Paris a reality too. So far believe it or not I'm on track. Im so goal oriented. I need something to motivate me at all times.



That is so true. Having a goal helps us stay focused. The challenge to ourselves then is to try to beat our deadline earlier. Wow maybe we can all shop in FSH then and have a Good times cafe in the flesh!&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Mindi B

I greatly admire you goal-oriented women.
Sometimes my goal is to get out of bed. 
Today: SUCCESS!


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> I greatly admire you goal-oriented women.
> 
> Sometimes my goal is to get out of bed.
> 
> Today: SUCCESS!




[emoji23] yes, sometimes that's the goal.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are welcome. I'm not sure DH considers it wisdom. Nor does he understand how much money I have saved by all of my purchases in France. [emoji23]
> 
> I want to take a year off in a few years to live in Paris. Maybe I can run pocketbook pup shopping tours. [emoji23]




I sure would love to join your shopping tours. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> I greatly admire you goal-oriented women.
> 
> Sometimes my goal is to get out of bed.
> 
> Today: SUCCESS!




[emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Hermezzy

Mindi B said:


> I greatly admire you goal-oriented women.
> Sometimes my goal is to get out of bed.
> Today: SUCCESS!


That is a spectacularly good goal and one which deserves as much respect as any other, especially given the fact that, left to my own devices, there's no way I'd get out of bed until 10-11am.  #nightowl


----------



## Kyokei

So... I went to the H RTW trunk show today! Hermes really is the only company  I would drag myself out in such horrible weather for.

I loved the collection and did end up buying something.... And have my eye potentially on others when they arrive in my size.


----------



## etoile de mer

Kyokei said:


> So... I went to the H RTW trunk show today! Hermes really is the only company  I would drag myself out in such horrible weather for.
> 
> I loved the collection and did end up buying something.... And have my eye potentially on others when they arrive in my size.



So fun, *Kyokei*! What did you buy? I've admired some of their pieces in the past, as I really like clean, simple lines.


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> So... I went to the H RTW trunk show today! Hermes really is the only company  I would drag myself out in such horrible weather for.
> 
> I loved the collection and did end up buying something.... And have my eye potentially on others when they arrive in my size.




Glad to hear you enjoyed it! I think I know what you got! She is beautiful! Please model asap![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> So... I went to the H RTW trunk show today! Hermes really is the only company  I would drag myself out in such horrible weather for.
> 
> I loved the collection and did end up buying something.... And have my eye potentially on others when they arrive in my size.



Glad you loved the collection and I'm curious what you got. I'm eyeing the leather wide legged cropped pants if they made them. I only saw them on the runway show so far. 

I went to H yesterday and got my first porcelain piece, photo to come after I use it for a photo shoot and a new notebook that's on it's way to me. I also requested a pair of shoes, have to wait for them to be transferred in to my home store.


----------



## EmileH

Congrats Kyokei and Mrs Owen on your new purchases. I'm intrigued by the ready to wear. I haven't gone down that path yet but I have seen a few pieces that looked interesting.


----------



## Kyokei

etoile de mer said:


> So fun, *Kyokei*! What did you buy? I've admired some of their pieces in the past, as I really like clean, simple lines.



I ended up buying a black shirt with orange detailing! I will share pictures today.



cremel said:


> Glad to hear you enjoyed it! I think I know what you got! She is beautiful! Please model asap![emoji8][emoji8]



If you mean my K from the other thread, I've had her for a while now. Though she still does feel like new to me. 



MrsOwen3 said:


> Glad you loved the collection and I'm curious what you got. I'm eyeing the leather wide legged cropped pants if they made them. I only saw them on the runway show so far.
> 
> I went to H yesterday and got my first porcelain piece, photo to come after I use it for a photo shoot and a new notebook that's on it's way to me. I also requested a pair of shoes, have to wait for them to be transferred in to my home store.



I ended up with a blouse. I'll also take pictures later on today to show. There were a few other pieces I really liked but were either not in my size of color of preference.

Which pair of shoes did you request? I bought my first pair last week and almost bought a second yesterday. I ended up opting for the blouse instead but am still thinking of buying another pair of shoes I've been looking at soon.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congrats Kyokei and Mrs Owen on your new purchases. I'm intrigued by the ready to wear. I haven't gone down that path yet but I have seen a few pieces that looked interesting.



The RTW is very nice. I was impressed by many of the pieces. I've found that I prefer H RTW to many other premier designers as the lines are very clean and the pieces are wearable.


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> I ended up buying a black shirt with orange detailing! I will share pictures today.
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean my K from the other thread, I've had her for a while now. Though she still does feel like new to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up with a blouse. I'll also take pictures later on today to show. There were a few other pieces I really liked but were either not in my size of color of preference.
> 
> Which pair of shoes did you request? I bought my first pair last week and almost bought a second yesterday. I ended up opting for the blouse instead but am still thinking of buying another pair of shoes I've been looking at soon.
> 
> 
> 
> The RTW is very nice. I was impressed by many of the pieces. I've found that I prefer H RTW to many other premier designers as the lines are very clean and the pieces are wearable.



I didn't get the name of the shoe yet, my store had one out on display that a client requested and didn't come back for. They are closed toe mules in white calf with a lower version of the Milady heel. I love the Milady but it's too high for me for everyday. These are weirdly cool and looked good with the Rick Owens dress I was wearing. I think mules are my new thing since this will be my second pair in two months. 

I only have my one pair of Lou boots but they are incredibly well made, I don't think I'll be buying H shoes only or all the time but when one speaks to me-I have no issue buying because I know they will last forever! 

Congrats on your blouse, the current RTW designer Nadege came from The Row and I love her vibe. I'm hoping to be back to my normal size for Fall so I can potentially get those leather pants if they made them. They are likely a big $$$ so I need to make sure I'm getting a forever size that I can maintain. My local store is reopening/expanding in Fall and there is supposed to be a huge amount of RTW coming.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe

I'm bored at work, I have a much quieter week than last and I was too productive earlier so I don't have much to do. Our weather is gorgeous and I'm going to head home early and work out which I have been slacking on.

The book photographer is coming back to shoot another few pics with me at home soon so I'm very glad that DH and I cleaned up so well  I'm going to be much more casual and wear jeans and a simple top. I guess it's my Martha moment at home with the cats, maybe I should bake too! 

Pocketbook, I love your goal system. I am trying to be better but tPF leads me to distraction and I go off program all the time. I did set my 40th goal for this year and while I've been dreaming of an exotic combo Kelly, I think that may have to wait till I hit a different (bigger) professional milestone.

I'm trying to plan out my Fall budget and prepare for Paris in early next year. I think I need to plan for a little slush fund, my SA was telling me about the goodies that are coming for the reopening of my local store!


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> I didn't get the name of the shoe yet, my store had one out on display that a client requested and didn't come back for. They are closed toe mules in white calf with a lower version of the Milady heel. I love the Milady but it's too high for me for everyday. These are weirdly cool and looked good with the Rick Owens dress I was wearing. I think mules are my new thing since this will be my second pair in two months.
> 
> I only have my one pair of Lou boots but they are incredibly well made, I don't think I'll be buying H shoes only or all the time but when one speaks to me-I have no issue buying because I know they will last forever!
> 
> Congrats on your blouse, the current RTW designer Nadege came from The Row and I love her vibe. I'm hoping to be back to my normal size for Fall so I can potentially get those leather pants if they made them. They are likely a big $$$ so I need to make sure I'm getting a forever size that I can maintain. My local store is reopening/expanding in Fall and there is supposed to be a huge amount of RTW coming.



Oh! I know exactly which ones you mean. I tried them on in black but I wear tights often and found them to be too slippery. I loved the style though! Id love a pair of mules. I have the Milady boots in the perforated black style. I liked the smooth tan as well but my store didnt have them in my size. I take a smaller size in H shoes than in a lot of other brands it seems.

I definitely wont be buying only H shoes (I love a few other brands too much to be exclusive to just one) but they had some nice fall styles I am interested in. Its a breath of fresh air since I was very disappointed with most shoe offerings across all brands for the past few months.

I loved her at The Row as well but like her H collection even more. I love The Row's dresses but whenever I try one on, it fits oddly on me. I was very impressed with her work at H! Though what you mentioned is why I avoided buying skirts and pants (though I think the pants might be too long for me regardless). Im needing to lose some weight and tops I feel are a bit more forgiving to size changes. I wouldnt want to spend that much on a skirt and be unable to wear it if I am successful in losing the weight.


----------



## Kyokei

Here is the blouse I bought now that I had a chance to take a picture.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Here is the blouse I bought now that I had a chance to take a picture.
> 
> View attachment 3377418




Very nice Kyokei. Congrats.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very nice Kyokei. Congrats.



Thank you. I have a feeling it won't be my last piece of RTW. I saw other things I am potentially interested in and had a great time at the trunk show.

I am still thinking about that poncho too. I tried it on last week. It was very long on me and I'm not sure if it's too big... but it was nice and warm and I loved the color. Decisions...


----------



## etoupebirkin

Kyokei said:


> Here is the blouse I bought now that I had a chance to take a picture.
> 
> View attachment 3377418



LOVE this!!! I also love the RTW and bought the navy cable cardigan and a cream cable dress. I would buy more, budget allowing. The Row is one of my favorite brands.

Enjoy your beautiful blouse!!!


----------



## scarf1

Kyokei said:


> Here is the blouse I bought now that I had a chance to take a picture.
> 
> View attachment 3377418


Congrats!


----------



## Kyokei

etoupebirkin said:


> LOVE this!!! I also love the RTW and bought the navy cable cardigan and a cream cable dress. I would buy more, budget allowing. The Row is one of my favorite brands.
> 
> Enjoy your beautiful blouse!!!



Those sound amazing as well, EB! I saw some dresses I loved but sadly a lot is too big for me. It is often hard for me to find clothes I like that also fit well. I guess my wallet should be happy.  There was one other blouse I really loved and would use a lot in winter but they didn't have the color I wanted in. I might get it if it comes in in my preferred color and size.



scarf1 said:


> Congrats!



Thank you!!


----------



## Hermezzy

Kyokei said:


> Here is the blouse I bought now that I had a chance to take a picture.
> 
> View attachment 3377418


Beautiful.  I love the scale of the pattern and the colors are, of course, just radiant...


----------



## Cordeliere

Postcard from Paris

Since this is my first trip to Paris, now I feel like I get what everyone else already knows.  This place is wonderful.  PBP, now I understand why you would want to live here.

Yesterday at Musee dOrangerie I saw the exact Monet I was planning to have reproduced for my living room by 1st Art.   It is Sunset.  I was shocked to see how much dark green it has in it.  It is the same issue I have buying scarves on linethe color in online pictures is not the same as in real life.  Fortunately there are about three other museums with Monets, so hopefully I will find something that will work for me.

The thing I am enjoying most is looking at street style.  So many women wear scarves.  The first one I saw was a beautifully tied orange one on an airline employee. Men wear scarves almost as much as women.  Even the homeless appear to wear scarves!  Those Parisians walk too fast for me to recognize any Hermes scarves.  Seeing all these scarf wearers is a real inspiration for me, because they all appear so comfortable in their scarves, worn with all varieties of clothing.

Besides the scarves, I am enjoying looking at all the designer bags.  None of the ubiquitous logo LVjust Damier.  Lots of Longchamp, Chanel, Gucci, Balenciaga, Fendi, Ferragamo.  Plus lots of very nice looking bags I dont recognize.  I have yet to see a Kelly or a Birkin.  The only Hermes I have seen is a guy with a H belt. 

The pictures are of Blvd. St. Germain at about 9pm and the café we had dinner in.  There are about 3 cafes in every block.  I wanted to go to one on the main drag as there is more people watching there.  People watching is absolutely my favorite thing so far.  After two years of living in generic fashion wasteland, it is thrilling to see so much style.  And it is fascinating how easy it is to figure out who is a tourist and who is not.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you so much for sharing your Paris pics, Cordy.  SO beautiful.  And I love the way Northern(ish) Europe stays light super-late at this time of year.  Sort of magical.  Really delighted to hear you are loving your trip!

Kyokei, how exciting to discover a new source of fantastic RTW!  I have only a couple of pieces from Hermes due to the eye-popping price points, but they do luxury fabrics like no one else (of course).  Their cashmere, silk, and leather items are extraordinary.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Postcard from Paris
> 
> Since this is my first trip to Paris, now I feel like I get what everyone else already knows.  This place is wonderful.  PBP, now I understand why you would want to live here.
> 
> Yesterday at Musee dOrangerie I saw the exact Monet I was planning to have reproduced for my living room by 1st Art.   It is Sunset.  I was shocked to see how much dark green it has in it.  It is the same issue I have buying scarves on linethe color in online pictures is not the same as in real life.  Fortunately there are about three other museums with Monets, so hopefully I will find something that will work for me.
> 
> The thing I am enjoying most is looking at street style.  So many women wear scarves.  The first one I saw was a beautifully tied orange one on an airline employee. Men wear scarves almost as much as women.  Even the homeless appear to wear scarves!  Those Parisians walk too fast for me to recognize any Hermes scarves.  Seeing all these scarf wearers is a real inspiration for me, because they all appear so comfortable in their scarves, worn with all varieties of clothing.
> 
> Besides the scarves, I am enjoying looking at all the designer bags.  None of the ubiquitous logo LVjust Damier.  Lots of Longchamp, Chanel, Gucci, Balenciaga, Fendi, Ferragamo.  Plus lots of very nice looking bags I dont recognize.  I have yet to see a Kelly or a Birkin.  The only Hermes I have seen is a guy with a H belt.
> 
> The pictures are of Blvd. St. Germain at about 9pm and the café we had dinner in.  There are about 3 cafes in every block.  I wanted to go to one on the main drag as there is more people watching there.  People watching is absolutely my favorite thing so far.  After two years of living in generic fashion wasteland, it is thrilling to see so much style.  And it is fascinating how easy it is to figure out who is a tourist and who is not.


So glad you are enjoying Paris! Looking forward to updates,!


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Postcard from Paris
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is my first trip to Paris, now I feel like I get what everyone else already knows.  This place is wonderful.  PBP, now I understand why you would want to live here.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday at Musee dOrangerie I saw the exact Monet I was planning to have reproduced for my living room by 1st Art.   It is Sunset.  I was shocked to see how much dark green it has in it.  It is the same issue I have buying scarves on linethe color in online pictures is not the same as in real life.  Fortunately there are about three other museums with Monets, so hopefully I will find something that will work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing I am enjoying most is looking at street style.  So many women wear scarves.  The first one I saw was a beautifully tied orange one on an airline employee. Men wear scarves almost as much as women.  Even the homeless appear to wear scarves!  Those Parisians walk too fast for me to recognize any Hermes scarves.  Seeing all these scarf wearers is a real inspiration for me, because they all appear so comfortable in their scarves, worn with all varieties of clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the scarves, I am enjoying looking at all the designer bags.  None of the ubiquitous logo LVjust Damier.  Lots of Longchamp, Chanel, Gucci, Balenciaga, Fendi, Ferragamo.  Plus lots of very nice looking bags I dont recognize.  I have yet to see a Kelly or a Birkin.  The only Hermes I have seen is a guy with a H belt.
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures are of Blvd. St. Germain at about 9pm and the café we had dinner in.  There are about 3 cafes in every block.  I wanted to go to one on the main drag as there is more people watching there.  People watching is absolutely my favorite thing so far.  After two years of living in generic fashion wasteland, it is thrilling to see so much style.  And it is fascinating how easy it is to figure out who is a tourist and who is not.




Enjoy Paris! Absolutely, people watching and walking are my two favorite activities in Paris.


----------



## MSO13

Enjoy Paris Cordeliere! People watching is my favorite and there's no better place than Paris!

Kyokei, the top is lovely. I can't wait to see how you style it!


----------



## EmileH

Hi cafe, sharing some proud and happy news. My nephew who is very dear to me is graduating from engineering school today. He volunteered for the navy, earned his GI benefits and used them for college. And he has a great job waiting for him. I'm a very proud auntie today. [emoji4]


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi cafe, sharing some proud and happy news. My nephew who is very dear to me is graduating from engineering school today. He volunteered for the navy, earned his GI benefits and used them for college. And he has a great job waiting for him. I'm a very proud auntie today. [emoji4]



That's great PP! I hope you're all celebrating this weekend, what a wonderful accomplishment!


----------



## Mindi B

A big congratulations to your nephew, Pocketbook Pup!  My nephew graduated from Kindergarten today (truly)!  I hope he grows into as admirable a young man as your nephew (my guy has awesome parents, so I think he will).  
Hooray for all the graduates moving up this month!


----------



## dhfwu

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi cafe, sharing some proud and happy news. My nephew who is very dear to me is graduating from engineering school today. He volunteered for the navy, earned his GI benefits and used them for college. And he has a great job waiting for him. I'm a very proud auntie today. [emoji4]


Congratulations, PBP! I have soft spots for STEM and the military because these avenues have provided amazing opportunities for advancement for some people I know and respect. I wish your nephew the best, and may he encounter many superiors who appreciate his contributions and are willing to sponsor his career.


----------



## EmileH

Thanks for your good wishes everyone!


----------



## Cordeliere

Postcard from Musee Rodin

The grounds were gorgeous.  So green.  Roses in bloom.  Heavily overcast but a pleasant temperature.   Most of the bronze work outside.  A cafe with ice cream and bottles of wine for sale.


----------



## Cordeliere

The emotion in his work is so raw.  The first picture was inspired by gothic funeral statues.  He has a snake on his shoulder symbolizing death.  The second and third pictures are the same theme done in bronze and in marble.  It is 6 guys on the way to the gallows with the hangman's nooses around their necks.  Each man responds differently from facing death with courage to absolute despair and shame.  This was a real life event and the guys were pardoned at the last second.


----------



## Cordeliere

Inside the building are his marble works.  The first two are commissioned busts of wealthy patrons.  The second two are his more raw and less finished works.  It is difficult to believe the same artist did these four works.  Rodin's works are described as having a lot of energy.  You can almost see the body writhe in the one statue and the head sweat in the second.


----------



## Freckles1

Cordeliere said:


> Inside the building are his marble works.  The first two are commissioned busts of wealthy patrons.  The second two are his more raw and less finished works.  It is difficult to believe the same artist did these four works.  Rodin's works are described as having a lot of energy.  You can almost see the body writhe in the one statue and the head sweat in the second.




Incredible Cordeliere just beautiful!!
I have been gone from Paris less than a week and I miss it terribly!! Keep the photos coming!!! 
Remember to hit the Brasseries. They have great champagne for cheap cheap cheap! I had Nicholas Feuillatte for 9!!!


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi cafe, sharing some proud and happy news. My nephew who is very dear to me is graduating from engineering school today. He volunteered for the navy, earned his GI benefits and used them for college. And he has a great job waiting for him. I'm a very proud auntie today. [emoji4]




That's so wonderful to hear! I always have soft spots for my two nephews. I have one brother and these are his kids. I get to see them once a year and I am proud of the great job they are doing at elementary school/pre school.  

Sounds like yours is a great boy and I wish all the best for him!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Postcard from Musee Rodin
> 
> The grounds were gorgeous.  So green.  Roses in bloom.  Heavily overcast but a pleasant temperature.   Most of the bronze work outside.  A cafe with ice cream and bottles of wine for sale.




Thank you so much for sharing Cordeliere. I miss Paris so much but I have not got much time to enjoy Paris when I go for two years now. My small toddler and infant are taking all my time. I feel like each time I walked in the street in Paris I only was paying attention to the kids.  last year when I was in Hermes FSH, I was thinking what my toddler was doing in the park and whether he had his lunch? Ah&#65374;&#65374;&#65374;I love the cafes in Paris. I always enjoyed sitting outside if it's not raining. The parks next to the river are also great. Also these luxury shops could actually save me quite a bit especially after the tax return at the airport. I found Hermes and LV saved me the most. 

Enjoy your journey there and share more! I love the photos you posted. Thank you so much. 

[emoji257][emoji257]


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Inside the building are his marble works.  The first two are commissioned busts of wealthy patrons.  The second two are his more raw and less finished works.  It is difficult to believe the same artist did these four works.  Rodin's works are described as having a lot of energy.  You can almost see the body writhe in the one statue and the head sweat in the second.




These are so beautiful and impressive! [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> So glad you are enjoying Paris! Looking forward to updates,!



Thank you.  DH and I both enjoying it very much.  I am appreciating how much less stressful that it is than our other international travel to Spanish and Portuguese speaking countries (Spain, Brazil, Argentina).  Paris is so much more civilized and less threatening. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Enjoy Paris! Absolutely, people watching and walking are my two favorite activities in Paris.



Every time  I see a fashionable French woman dressed in neutrals, I think of your description of how your friends dress.  Yesterday I wore a pale blue linen shirt and Dans Un Jardin Anglais scarf.  I felt like a giant blueberry.  No one is going to mistake me for French.  Ha Ha.  I have decided one reason the French women all look so stylish is they are all so thin.  I fell motivated to go on a diet when I get home and lose my extra 15.



MrsOwen3 said:


> Enjoy Paris Cordeliere! People watching is my favorite and there's no better place than Paris!


  I am so inspired by the stylishness.  Hoping to get ideas on updating my look.  I wish I could snap pictures of stylish women, but the cell phone camera is not as nimble as my big camera.



Freckles1 said:


> Incredible Cordeliere just beautiful!!
> I have been gone from Paris less than a week and I miss it terribly!! Keep the photos coming!!!
> Remember to hit the Brasseries. They have great champagne for cheap cheap cheap! I had Nicholas Feuillatte for 9&#8364;!!!



Great tip.  Champagne is one of my favorites.   Have mostly been drinking Bordeaux just because it is one less choice to make off the menu.  I am quite impressed with French food and did not expect to be.  Had some moist cooked salmon that was unlike any salmon I have eaten before.  And the fresh herbs.  Mostly waiter have us pegged for Americans and give us English menus, thank goodness.  DH described me as looking chestfallen and defeated when the waitress could not understand my efforts to say un caraffe d'eau.  Now I just point to everything.  



cremel said:


> Thank you so much for sharing Cordeliere. I miss Paris so much but I have not got much time to enjoy Paris when I go for two years now. My small toddler and infant are taking all my time. I feel like each time I walked in the street in Paris I only was paying attention to the kids.  last year when I was in Hermes FSH, I was thinking what my toddler was doing in the park and whether he had his lunch? Ah&#65374;&#65374;&#65374;I love the cafes in Paris. I always enjoyed sitting outside if it's not raining. The parks next to the river are also great. Also these luxury shops could actually save me quite a bit especially after the tax return at the airport. I found Hermes and LV saved me the most.
> 
> Enjoy your journey there and share more! I love the photos you posted. Thank you so much.
> 
> [emoji257][emoji257]



Fortunately I don't have toddlers, but I do have to keep DH a bit reigned in.   He is absolutely giddy.  The fact that he knows only 6 words of English and that he does not hear well does not deter him from trying to talk to every taxi driver.  The poor taxi drivers speak a tiny bit of English and it is hard for them to wrestle with English and drive.  Yesterday one told us she couldn't talk and drive--trop difficile.  Another overshot our street and he felt obligated to pay the overage of the faire, which we would not let him do.  I am worried if DH keeps this up, one of our drivers is going to take out a bicyclist or hit a bus.  They come so crazy close.


----------



## cremel

Dear Corde, I had a chuckle while reading your message. It's both funny and caring.  I am sure if nobody tries so hard to live up to these six English words any more you would start feeling bored. [emoji3][emoji3] as Freckles suggested Brasseries are great in Paris. Just try to avoid the most touristy areas. My mother in law is from north east France which means she is very very blonde and tall and definitely a very stylish woman. Let me tell you why she is so thin. She eats 3-4 bottles of yogurt everyday, one or two salad, half of a small French baguette with a bit butter. That's why!!! And scarf is her thing. Almost three drawers of scarves, all kinds of colors and different fabric.  I gave her two Hermes scarves for her birthdays. She kept them in the orange boxes carefully and only took them out to match her coats during holidays.)


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your Paris pics, Cordy.  SO beautiful.  And I love the way Northern(ish) Europe stays light super-late at this time of year.  Sort of magical.  Really delighted to hear you are loving your trip!



Just realized your post did not come up in my multi quote.  

Yes the late evening light is awesome.  It is especially good for us in helping make the days useful as we cope with our jet lag.  Yesterday I woke up at 7 am, drank some coffee, went back to sleep for a few more zzz, and woke up at 2pm!!!  I realized that 2pm is get out of bed time for me back in the eastern time zone.  DH was convinced the day was blown but we had plenty of time to do the Rodin, take one of those crazy open air bus rides, and have an nice outdoor dinner at a cafe.


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Dear Corde, I had a chuckle while reading your message. It's both funny and caring.  I am sure if nobody tries so hard to live up to these six English words any more you would start feeling bored. [emoji3][emoji3] as Freckles suggested Brasseries are great in Paris. Just try to avoid the most touristy areas. My mother in law is from north east France which means she is very very blonde and tall and definitely a very stylish woman. Let me tell you why she is so thin. She eats 3-4 bottles of yogurt everyday, one or two salad, half of a small French baguette with a bit butter. That's why!!! And scarf is her thing. Almost three drawers of scarves, all kinds of colors and different fabric.  I gave her two Hermes scarves for her birthdays. She kept them in the orange boxes carefully and only took them out to match her coats during holidays.)



And I thought is was all the walking.  Darn.   In getting ready for the trip I read a long thread on Trip Advisor.  Someone talked about losing weight on their Paris trip while eating pastries every day.  The walking did it for them.  That was my mental plan.  Eat pastries and lose weight.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> And I thought is was all the walking.  Darn.   In getting ready for the trip I read a long thread on Trip Advisor.  Someone talked about losing weight on their Paris trip while eating pastries every day.  The walking did it for them.  That was my mental plan.  Eat pastries and lose weight.




Guess what I would eat the pastries! They are too good to miss. The walking will help, I would think. [emoji126][emoji126]I am going to bed now.  It's 12:30 am here.  Enjoy your day!


----------



## Mindi B

Cordy, I cracked up at your description of your giddy DH.  He is clearly an absolute delight to travel with--that sort of joyous enthusiasm is worth its weight in gold.  As long as he stops distracting the drivers!  Keep us posted: I need more vicarious travel!


----------



## dhfwu

Cordeliere said:


> Inside the building are his marble works.  The first two are commissioned busts of wealthy patrons.  The second two are his more raw and less finished works.  It is difficult to believe the same artist did these four works.  Rodin's works are described as having a lot of energy.  You can almost see the body writhe in the one statue and the head sweat in the second.


Great pictures, Cordeliere. I'm familiar only with Rodin's more majestic sculptures, so thanks for sharing works that cover his fuller range of expression. 

Re: French women and food, years ago, I read an interview with an American actress who had resettled in Paris. Her comment about local attitudes towards food was "French women peck at their food. I prefer to eat it." The notion of being surrounded by amazing food yet eating very little of it...does not compute. Maybe French women are like pastry chefs who seldom eat dessert because the chefs are constantly around sweets?

Your DH sounds delightful. His enthusiasm is a bit like my DH's, who friends have compared to a golden retriever (particularly, Doug from the Pixar movie _Up_). Enjoy the rest of your time in Paris!


----------



## meridian

Cordeliere said:


> Postcard from Musee Rodin
> 
> The grounds were gorgeous.  So green.  Roses in bloom.  Heavily overcast but a pleasant temperature.   Most of the bronze work outside.  A cafe with ice cream and bottles of wine for sale.



Thank you! Thank you! For these postcards from Paris!  Everything looks beautiful. So happy that you and DH are enjoying yourselves


----------



## Cordeliere

Postcard from Musee D'Orsay.   This is a former train station with a glass ceiling that holds a very large collection of Impressionist art.  

I was very exited to get to see two of my favorite Van Goghs.   Church in Auvers sur Oise and Van Vogh's selfie.  Church is another painting I want to have reproduced for our house, but I have been leery about the color of the green grass.  It turns out that the green is beautiful in person and not at all like the photos i have seen on the internet.

There is currently a temporary Rousseau exhibit.  Rousseau is known for these jungle like paintings.   I had never seen his earlier works and I found them to be witty.  

Also thought the polar bear was pretty cool but I just kept expecting to see a Coca Cola can next to him. 

Reportedly the director of the Orsay once said, "Certainly we have bad paintings.  But we have only the greatest bad paintings."


----------



## katekluet

Love that museum, and really enjoying your Paris photos and reports, enjoy!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabulous museum pictures!


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> Cordy, I cracked up at your description of your giddy DH.  He is clearly an absolute delight to travel with--that sort of joyous enthusiasm is worth its weight in gold.  As long as he stops distracting the drivers!  Keep us posted: I need more vicarious travel!



Well, he has gone from giddy to cranky.  Poor guy has a stomach virus.  But he is a trooper.



dhfwu said:


> Great pictures, Cordeliere. I'm familiar only with Rodin's more majestic sculptures, so thanks for sharing works that cover his fuller range of expression.
> 
> Re: French women and food, years ago, I read an interview with an American actress who had resettled in Paris. Her comment about local attitudes towards food was "French women peck at their food. I prefer to eat it." The notion of being surrounded by amazing food yet eating very little of it...does not compute. Maybe French women are like pastry chefs who seldom eat dessert because the chefs are constantly around sweets?
> 
> Your DH sounds delightful. His enthusiasm is a bit like my DH's, who friends have compared to a golden retriever (particularly, Doug from the Pixar movie _Up_). Enjoy the rest of your time in Paris!



Yeah, I don't get pecking at food either.  I kind of inhale it.  I had read that Parians linger over their food and savor it, so I expected to be embarrassed by my speed eating, but it has actually been ok.  The wine is slowing me down.



meridian said:


> Thank you! Thank you! For these postcards from Paris!  Everything looks beautiful. So happy that you and DH are enjoying yourselves



Everything is beautiful.  It is amazing how extensively the beaux art buildings are and how beautiful the trees are.  The way they trim the trees here just fascinate me.  And the shop windows are so cool.  I have always been amazed by MaiTai's wonderful pictures, but now I am realizing how much subject matter she has to work with.




katekluet said:


> Love that museum, and really enjoying your Paris photos and reports, enjoy!!!


   Yes, I am glad that DH has bought into the idea that we must make multiple trips to Paris.  I want to spend a lot more time there.  I am really into the impressionists and I saw many painting I had never seen before.  So much art, so little time.  



Madam Bijoux said:


> Fabulous museum pictures!


  I am honored by your compliment.  You are the queen of posting fabulous pictures on TPF.  That tip you shared about zooming was really helpful.  At the museum, every picture I wanted to photograph had the same big dufus standing exactly centered in front of the picture for ages listening to his headphones.  Got any tips for driving away art hogs?


----------



## momasaurus

Yesterday DD and I went to Fontainebleau, not an easy trip with the train strike going on. It's a lovely and less hectic chateau than Versailles. The sky was amazing:


----------



## momasaurus

And the rooms! Can you see Napoleon's bees on the red drapes? DD laughed that I had not planned ahead and worn my Napoleon carré.


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, classic French minimalist decor!  So beautiful!
Cordy, hope your DH feels better quickly and can get back to being giddy!


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> Ah, classic French minimalist decor!  So beautiful!
> Cordy, hope your DH feels better quickly and can get back to being giddy!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Great photos momasaurus.


----------



## cremel

Dear Corde, hope your DH feels better soon![emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Cordeliere said:


> Well, he has gone from giddy to cranky.  Poor guy has a stomach virus.  But he is a trooper.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't get pecking at food either.  I kind of inhale it.  I had read that Parians linger over their food and savor it, so I expected to be embarrassed by my speed eating, but it has actually been ok.  The wine is slowing me down.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is beautiful.  It is amazing how extensively the beaux art buildings are and how beautiful the trees are.  The way they trim the trees here just fascinate me.  And the shop windows are so cool.  I have always been amazed by MaiTai's wonderful pictures, but now I am realizing how much subject matter she has to work with.
> 
> 
> Yes, I am glad that DH has bought into the idea that we must make multiple trips to Paris.  I want to spend a lot more time there.  I am really into the impressionists and I saw many painting I had never seen before.  So much art, so little time.
> 
> I am honored by your compliment.  You are the queen of posting fabulous pictures on TPF.  That tip you shared about zooming was really helpful.  At the museum, every picture I wanted to photograph had the same big dufus standing exactly centered in front of the picture for ages listening to his headphones.  Got any tips for driving away art hogs?



Thank you, Cordeliere.
To drive away art hogs, stand behind them and keep coughing.
I love Vinnie.  His brush strokes look like an energy field in his paintings.


----------



## momasaurus

Just back from the Paris flea market with *Cordeliere* - what a lovely lady! I picked up a navy Daimyo, she got a little something I will let her tell you about, and we stroked some very beautiful bags and ogled some fabulous vintage fashion. It was a great mini meet-up!


----------



## Pirula

momasaurus said:


> Yesterday DD and I went to Fontainebleau, not an easy trip with the train strike going on. It's a lovely and less hectic chateau than Versailles. The sky was amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379347
> View attachment 3379348
> View attachment 3379349
> View attachment 3379350





momasaurus said:


> And the rooms! Can you see Napoleon's bees on the red drapes? DD laughed that I had not planned ahead and worn my Napoleon carré.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379351
> View attachment 3379352
> View attachment 3379353
> View attachment 3379354
> View attachment 3379355



Thank you for the beautiful pictures *Momasaurus*. They bring back such warm memories of being in France with my father.  Fontainebleau is his favorite.


----------



## scarf1

Moma and Cordeliere

Thanks for all the pix.  Never been to Fontainebleau , must check into that for next time.

And you 2 had a mini- meet! How fun!


----------



## MSO13

momasaurus said:


> Just back from the Paris flea market with *Cordeliere* - what a lovely lady! I picked up a navy Daimyo, she got a little something I will let her tell you about, and we stroked some very beautiful bags and ogled some fabulous vintage fashion. It was a great mini meet-up!




how fun for you both!!


----------



## Joannadyne

Thank you for taking us along on your trip, cordeliere and momasaurus! And [emoji23] about missing the coke can by the polar bear!)


----------



## meridian

momasaurus said:


> Just back from the Paris flea market with *Cordeliere* - what a lovely lady! I picked up a navy Daimyo, she got a little something I will let her tell you about, and we stroked some very beautiful bags and ogled some fabulous vintage fashion. It was a great mini meet-up!



How cool that the two of you had a mini meet up!!  The world is truly a small wonderful place


----------



## Freckles1

momasaurus said:


> Just back from the Paris flea market with *Cordeliere* - what a lovely lady! I picked up a navy Daimyo, she got a little something I will let her tell you about, and we stroked some very beautiful bags and ogled some fabulous vintage fashion. It was a great mini meet-up!




How fun!!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

On Sunday, Momasauras, her DD whom I will refer to as DDsauras, and I went to the Paris flea market. Les Puces de Saint-Ouen.  In this collection of permanent structures is the largest collection of antiques in the world, with most of the sellers dealing in gilded furniture.    I had read that it was huge, crazy, crawling with pickpockets, and overwhelming, but it was actually pretty civilized and totally fine.  Credit for the positive experience goes largely to Momasauras who picked the brain of frequent shopper, Croisette, for places that deal in vintage Hermes.  Armed with the list of all the best vendors, DDsauras navigated, so all I had to do was gawk and run my mouth.  

And you know how people who go to the meet-ups say it feels like meeting an old friend, well that is the way it was with Momasauras and I.  Poor DDsauras was long suffering as she is not into period furniture or Hermes.  We tried to talk her into getting a permanent gig here after her internship and letting Momasauras and I decorate her apartment, which only increased her discomfort.   The thought of living with a sofa made from a 57 Chevy was probably just too much.


----------



## Cordeliere

We were women with a mission.  I was in search of a rouge h piano and Momasaurus was on the hunt for vintage scarves.  At the first stop, we threw ourselves on the collection of scarves like thirsty men on water in a desert oasis.  The vendor was kind of snooty and considered Momasaurus (first pic with gray hair) not capable of refolding the scarves.  The next vendor was as warm as the first one was cold.  He had the largest collection of bags, though not really vintage.  He had this little Hermes orange scarf chest that made Momasaurus's heart sing.  As MM and DD thrilled themselves with the large variety of scarves, I inspected all the leather.


----------



## Cordeliere

The woman with the dark hair trying on scarves is DDasaurus.  When MM and DD came up for air, they joined me in pawing all the leather.  We fondled a red buffalo birkin, a 40 epsom Kelly, a vibrato picotin,  a gulliver kelly and something in courchevel, and a sniffed a barenia birkin.  (Please forgive any misspellings.  My brain is still addled by sleep deprivation).  DD was rather taken by a beautiful black box Kelly.  I felt like I was watching someone standing on the precipice just before they take their first step down the slippery orange slope.  The vendor also had a small lovely green trim, a huge Kelly and an even larger Birkin.  Sorry no pictures.  The huge Birkin was grotesque.  MM asked the vendor to hold a scarf for her and off we went for lunch.  One has to keep their energy up for shopping.


----------



## Joannadyne

Loving these posts, cordeliere! Heehee, "DDsaurus." Can't wait to see what you all got! How were the prices?


----------



## Cordeliere

Our next destination had a gorgeous blue croc Kelly in the window.  30,000 euros.  It was such a bargain that MM and I bickered over which one of us gets it.   DD was finding herself strangely drawn to a garden party (getting closer to the edge).  There were a number of Chanel suits.  And there were tiny paper Kellys in the window that were made by Hermes that the vendor was not selling.


----------



## Cordeliere

The last shop we explored in any depth carried many wonderful vintage clothes.  No Hermes bags, but a lot of Chanel bags.  They did have  a good number of Hermes scarves and shawls.  We marveled over the feel of the vintage silks.  MM found a gray  and taupe Sulfures gavroche for 100 euros which she graciously let me claim.  She almost had me talked into a purple Graf CSGM, but it was not much of a bargain at 950.  

MM is a world class enabler.  My tastes are very narrow and specific and I think it worried her that I could say no to so many things.  She also pointed out to me that I like vintage bags, but not vintage scarves--only modern designs.  It was so obvious after she said it, but that dichotomy had not occurred to me.  Anyway, after this place we returned to our fav vendor, bought the scarf on hold, and slogged our way back to the metro, giggling about how we would posted that we "scored" and here's our "haul".  If you have a chance to meet up with someone else from TPF, I highly recommend you do it--it is so much fun.


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> Loving these posts, cordeliere! Heehee, "DDsaurus." Can't wait to see what you all got! How were the prices?



Thank you.  It is fun to share.

The vintage bags I looked at were about the same or in some cases slightly higher than ebay.   However the blue croc was a bargain.  I thought my gavroche was a bargain as they usually go for $140-180 including shipping.  I don't know about the prices of the vintage scarves.  Momasaurus would have have to comment on that.


----------



## momasaurus

*Cordeliere* has just made the day come alive in the most wonderful way! While I was drooling over silk and pawing through piles of scarves, she was taking the best pix!! Isn't she lovely?

What struck me was the pricing - all scarves basically the same price from each vendor. One seller was asking 170 - 195 euros for 90s, the other wanted 250 Euro (I think - please correct me, Cordeliere). There seemed to be very little wiggle room in price. But we all know that some designs are prized and some are easy to find at low prices. So that was odd. I think you really have to know what is the going rate. My navy Daimyo was well priced, and Cordeliere's gavroche was a steal (it is pristine and unused). Other silks were easily passed over, as one can do better on evilbay.

But see that adorable orange chest of drawers? The seller makes them himself, and offered to sell me one for 400 Euros! LOL. Now that I have Cordy's picture, I'll get someone to make me one.

Cordy and I have more adventures planned, so stay tuned! sunnies


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> *Cordeliere* has just made the day come alive in the most wonderful way! While I was drooling over silk and pawing through piles of scarves, she was taking the best pix!! Isn't she lovely?
> 
> What struck me was the pricing - all scarves basically the same price from each vendor. One seller was asking 170 - 195 euros for 90s, the other wanted 250 Euro (I think - please correct me, Cordeliere). There seemed to be very little wiggle room in price. But we all know that some designs are prized and some are easy to find at low prices. So that was odd. I think you really have to know what is the going rate. My navy Daimyo was well priced, and Cordeliere's gavroche was a steal (it is pristine and unused). Other silks were easily passed over, as one can do better on evilbay.
> 
> But see that adorable orange chest of drawers? The seller makes them himself, and offered to sell me one for 400 Euros! LOL. Now that I have Cordy's picture, I'll get someone to make me one.
> 
> Cordy and I have more adventures planned, so stay tuned! sunnies




You guys are having so much fun! Thanks for sharing. Enjoy your day today.


----------



## Croisette7

*moma* and *Cordeliere* so nice to read and see that you followed my recommendations on
your great trip! I do hope, it wasn't Alain who was impolite.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> Cordy and I have more adventures planned, so stay tuned! sunnies



Ok, I'll spill the beans.  I am boutique phobic.  SAs scare me.  The lovely and kind Momasauras is going to hold my hand so I can have the FSH experience.


----------



## Pirula

Cordeliere said:


> The woman with the dark hair trying on scarves is DDasaurus.  When MM and DD came up for air, they joined me in pawing all the leather.  We fondled a red buffalo birkin, a 40 epsom Kelly, a vibrato picotin,  a gulliver kelly and something in courchevel, and a sniffed a barenia birkin.  (Please forgive any misspellings.  My brain is still addled by sleep deprivation).  DD was rather taken by a beautiful black box Kelly.  I felt like I was watching someone standing on the precipice just before they take their first step down the slippery orange slope.  The vendor also had a small lovely green trim, a huge Kelly and an even larger Birkin.  Sorry no pictures.  The huge Birkin was grotesque.  MM asked the vendor to hold a scarf for her and off we went for lunch.  One has to keep their energy up for shopping.



These pics are so terrific!  I'm having fun with you!   What is that beauty that DDsaurus is trying on?  Whatever it is I hope she got it because it is gorgeous on her!



Cordeliere said:


> Our next destination had a gorgeous blue croc Kelly in the window.  30,000 euros.  It was such a bargain that MM and I bickered over which one of us gets it.   DD was finding herself strangely drawn to a garden party (getting closer to the edge).  There were a number of Chanel suits.  And there were tiny paper Kellys in the window that were made by Hermes that the vendor was not selling.



Wow!  That rack of Chanel jackets is...



Cordeliere said:


> Ok, I'll spill the beans.  I am boutique phobic.  SAs scare me.  The lovely and kind Momasauras is going to hold my hand so I can have the FSH experience.



I totally get it.  I am too.   It's great you're going with friends, just like *thegriswolds *and *Pocketbook Pup *held my hand the first time I walked into an H boutique to shop for myself.  Have FUN!!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pirula said:


> These pics are so terrific!  I'm having fun with you!   What is that beauty that DDsaurus is trying on?  Whatever it is I hope she got it because it is gorgeous on her!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  That rack of Chanel jackets is...
> 
> 
> 
> I totally get it.  I am too.   It's great you're going with friends, just like *thegriswolds *and *Pocketbook Pup *held my hand the first time I walked into an H boutique to shop for myself.  Have FUN!!!!



DDsaurus is a natural with scarves.  All my French girl sightings plus the wise MMasauarus's counsel has convince me that French girls don't do fancy ties.  They just throw them on.  When DD throws them on, they are different every time and look fabulous.  I am warming to the throw it on philosophy.  I tried to do a friendship knot yesterday and it looked absolutely horrible.


----------



## Mindi B

I believe the "just throw it on" strategy is deeply French.  Even looks that require a great deal of thought and effort are engineered to look "thrown on."  Effortlessness is the key to French style, IMO.
I want Cordy and Moma to come with me to Hermes.  In fact, I want them to accompany me everywhere.  Clear your calendars, gals.


----------



## katekluet

Really enjoying your adventures and the photos ! What a fun day you three had!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Cordeliere said:


> Thank you.  It is fun to share.
> 
> 
> 
> The vintage bags I looked at were about the same or in some cases slightly higher than ebay.   However the blue croc was a bargain.  I thought my gavroche was a bargain as they usually go for $140-180 including shipping.  I don't know about the prices of the vintage scarves.  Momasaurus would have have to comment on that.




I LOVE Paris!!!! These photos make my heart sing!!!


----------



## scarf1

Momma and Cordeliere
Thanks for all the pix!  You are clearly having a great time!
Love that pocket square you found!

looking forward to your next installment!


----------



## etoile de mer

Loving all the Paris pics, and hearing of your adventures!  *Cordeliere* and *moma*, thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

Well my humble pics can't compete with the postcards from Paris which I am thoroughly enjoying but I wanted to share my new H bowl from Carnets D'Equateur and a new Ulysses Mini in Vert Veronese.

I have just discovered the problem with buying an SLG in a color you think you might love but haven't seen in real life-now I am obsessed with getting a Birkin in this color. I don't know if it's coming back or this was a very old piece but now that I've seen this color in real life, I'm in LOVE! 

Hope everyone is doing well and Cordy and Moma are still taking Paris by storm!


----------



## momasaurus

Croisette7 said:


> *moma* and *Cordeliere* so nice to read and see that you followed my recommendations on
> your great trip! I do hope, it wasn't Alain who was impolite.


Alain is the best! Absolutely adorable and speaks excellent English. He also has quite a collection of his own. Thank you so much for giving me his Puces address.


----------



## Mindi B

I wanted to ask moma and Cordy--were you speaking French to the various stall-holders, or are they speaking English?  I love Paris (who doesn't) but find my limited French very distressing.


----------



## momasaurus

Pirula said:


> These pics are so terrific!  I'm having fun with you!   What is that beauty that DDsaurus is trying on?  Whatever it is I hope she got it because it is gorgeous on her!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  That rack of Chanel jackets is...
> 
> 
> 
> I totally get it.  I am too.   It's great you're going with friends, just like *thegriswolds *and *Pocketbook Pup *held my hand the first time I walked into an H boutique to shop for myself.  Have FUN!!!!



I don't remember that scarf - was it one of the cotton pareos? Everything bright looks great on DDsaurus, but she did not "score" at the flea market! LOL

I was drooling over the Chanel jackets - need you to outfit me sometime!


----------



## momasaurus

Mindi B said:


> I believe the "just throw it on" strategy is deeply French.  Even looks that require a great deal of thought and effort are engineered to look "thrown on."  Effortlessness is the key to French style, IMO.
> I want Cordy and Moma to come with me to Hermes.  In fact, I want them to accompany me everywhere.  Clear your calendars, gals.


Okey dokey!  I think I heard *Cordeliere* mutter something about me being an enabler....Whatever did she mean?


----------



## momasaurus

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Well my humble pics can't compete with the postcards from Paris which I am thoroughly enjoying but I wanted to share my new H bowl from Carnets D'Equateur and a new Ulysses Mini in Vert Veronese.
> 
> I have just discovered the problem with buying an SLG in a color you think you might love but haven't seen in real life-now I am obsessed with getting a Birkin in this color. I don't know if it's coming back or this was a very old piece but now that I've seen this color in real life, I'm in LOVE!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and Cordy and Moma are still taking Paris by storm!


This bowl is gorgeous. When I see the place settings in these leopard patterns, I swoon.


----------



## momasaurus

Mindi B said:


> I wanted to ask moma and Cordy--were you speaking French to the various stall-holders, or are they speaking English?  I love Paris (who doesn't) but find my limited French very distressing.


It was mixed. I spoke French with the lady with the Chanel suits and the blue croc kelly, as she seemed unfriendly (said she was just watching the store for her husband). Alain - the shop I particularly liked - speaks perfect English, as his wife is from England! I think they all speak English enough to make a sale, if you know what I mean. We did run into one very obnoxious American girl/model/actress/famous person (?) trying on vintage gowns who was behaving so badly I did not want to speak English in that shop.


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> And the rooms! Can you see Napoleon's bees on the red drapes? DD laughed that I had not planned ahead and worn my Napoleon carré.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379351
> View attachment 3379352
> View attachment 3379353
> View attachment 3379354
> View attachment 3379355




Moma, fantastic visit.  Is the red chair a throne?   And if so who would have sat in it?


----------



## Pirula

momasaurus said:


> It was mixed. I spoke French with the lady with the Chanel suits and the blue croc kelly, as she seemed unfriendly (said she was just watching the store for her husband). Alain - the shop I particularly liked - speaks perfect English, as his wife is from England! I think they all speak English enough to make a sale, if you know what I mean. We did run into one very obnoxious American girl/model/actress/famous person (?) trying on vintage gowns who was behaving so badly I did not want to speak English in that shop.




As a counterpoint to obnoxious starlet, ugh, I offer this story:

When I was in Paris in the mid-90's, I was ambling around the Latin Quarter with my boyfriend Philip and dear friend Laurent.  I see this lady walking toward me, pushing a baby carriage and something instantly told me she was American.  I was living in India at the time, so seeing a fellow American was a very pleasant thing; more so than usual.  She must've nailed me as such too because it was clear we'd communicate somehow when we passed each other, smile or otherwise.  So she gives me a beautiful smile and says "Hi!"  Andie McDowall, which I realized a split second later was who she was, was just the loveliest and sweetest in that short exchange.  Not one lick of make up; she was gorgeous too.

Fast forward to last year and I'm watching the last season of Mad Men and that BABY she was pushing around Paris has a rather sexy cameo appearance!   Man, I'm gettin old.  [emoji5]


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> Moma, fantastic visit.  Is the red chair a throne?   And if so who would have sat in it?


Napoleon himself! He used the chateau briefly, and that was his throne room. He met with the Pope there in 1804 (did lots of renovations to impress him) and abdicated (from a different room) in 1814.


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> Napoleon himself! He used the chateau briefly, and that was his throne room. He met with the Pope there in 1804 (did lots of renovations to impress him) and abdicated (from a different room) in 1814.



Some years ago I saw a Russian exhibit in Delaware which had Nicolas II throne, also in red velvet, the pile on the seat a little crushed. Same kind of chair as Napoleon.   Not a terribly comfortable chair.   No wonder Nicolas II abdicated!   I imagine the guys that set up the exhibit had a blast sitting on his throne.  

Maybe a comfy chair is the secret to a having a ruler stay in office:  he/she's happy; everyone's happy.


----------



## Mindi B

Pirula said:


> As a counterpoint to obnoxious starlet, ugh, I offer this story:
> 
> When I was in Paris in the mid-90's, I was ambling around the Latin Quarter with my boyfriend Philip and dear friend Laurent.  I see this lady walking toward me, pushing a baby carriage and something instantly told me she was American.  I was living in India at the time, so seeing a fellow American was a very pleasant thing; more so than usual.  She must've nailed me as such too because it was clear we'd communicate somehow when we passed each other, smile or otherwise.  So she gives me a beautiful smile and says "Hi!"  Andie McDowall, which I realized a split second later was who she was, was just the loveliest and sweetest in that short exchange.  Not one lick of make up; she was gorgeous too.
> 
> Fast forward to last year and I'm watching the last season of Mad Men and that BABY she was pushing around Paris has a rather sexy cameo appearance!   Man, I'm gettin old.  [emoji5]



Yes!  Andie McDowell's daughter is all grown up and crazy-gorgeous.  What a great story!


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Well my humble pics can't compete with the postcards from Paris which I am thoroughly enjoying but I wanted to share my new H bowl from Carnets D'Equateur and a new Ulysses Mini in Vert Veronese.
> 
> I have just discovered the problem with buying an SLG in a color you think you might love but haven't seen in real life-now I am obsessed with getting a Birkin in this color. I don't know if it's coming back or this was a very old piece but now that I've seen this color in real life, I'm in LOVE!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and Cordy and Moma are still taking Paris by storm!



*MrsO*, your bowl is so beautiful! And from your pic, Vert Veronese looks to be a wonderfully dark and mysterious shade of green.


----------



## etoile de mer

Pirula said:


> As a counterpoint to obnoxious starlet, ugh, I offer this story:
> 
> When I was in Paris in the mid-90's, I was ambling around the Latin Quarter with my boyfriend Philip and dear friend Laurent.  I see this lady walking toward me, pushing a baby carriage and something instantly told me she was American.  I was living in India at the time, so seeing a fellow American was a very pleasant thing; more so than usual.  She must've nailed me as such too because it was clear we'd communicate somehow when we passed each other, smile or otherwise.  So she gives me a beautiful smile and says "Hi!"  Andie McDowall, which I realized a split second later was who she was, was just the loveliest and sweetest in that short exchange.  Not one lick of make up; she was gorgeous too.
> 
> Fast forward to last year and I'm watching the last season of Mad Men and that BABY she was pushing around Paris has a rather sexy cameo appearance!   Man, I'm gettin old.  [emoji5]



*Pirula*, so fun! She seems like she'd be darling, and down to earth, too.


----------



## Cordeliere

Postcard from our walk to Notre Dame

Let me start out with two apologies.  I have not been able to keep up with responding to all the kind comments people have made about the photos.  It is a many step process getting the photos from my phone to my computer, editing them so they are correctly oriented, and then posting them.   I dont have much energy bandwidth for posting afterwards.  But I want you to know I read each and every one and one and very much appreciate them.

Second I wish to apologize for the quality of todays photos.  They were mostly taken of storefronts and the glass reflection makes them much less appealing than they are in real life.  Also it was very overcast today which made photography challenging with my iphone.

Before I launch into the pictures, let me report that my two legged Labrador has recovered from the flu and is as irrepressible as ever.  There was only one mortification event today.  We were in Notre Dame.  There are signs everywhere saying silence please.  There had just been a 3 minute recording with loud shush noises and requests for silence in every imaginable language.  I stopped to read a multi panel explanation of how the cathedral was built in stages.  When I finished and turned around, he called to me in an extremely loud voice Gayle, I  am over here.  If I could have pretended I didnt know him, I would have.

So todays pictures were taken walking from our apartment to Notre Dame.  If you want to get a sense of what part of Paris you are seeing, you can use google maps and search for Odeon metro stop.  Our apartment is a block from it.


----------



## Cordeliere

This first picture is a Japanese tailor that is very near our apartment.  I am obsessed with the pattern in that jacket.  While I dont want the jacket, I think some remnants will coming home with me for 5 euros.  Next is the sign that cracks me up every time I see it.  It is the Asian cowboy in a mens store that has a countryish feel.  Next is some menswear in the same store.  I think it captures the French funky chic.  I love the mens shoes in this next window.  The leather on the sports shoes is so luxurious.  DH thinks shoes are the major differentiator of class here.


----------



## Cordeliere

One more storefront.  This store sells crocheted items.  I thought the purse was beautiful.  It made me realize I must broaden my horizons from Hermes.  

The next picture is a fence on one part of a bridge across the Seine.  If you look closely, you can see it is totally covered with locks.  Couples written their names on them, lock them to the fence, and throw the key in the water as a symbol of undying love.  Romantic DH asked me if I wanted to do that, but at that moment all I wanted was a bathroom.  

The last picture is of a model in a photo shoot by the river.  I am so disappointed in how this photograph turned out as I would like you to be able to see what I saw.  She was the most beautiful creature I have ever seen.  Translucent skin and a gorgeous easy smile.  People can only look like this before the hard knocks of life leave their mark on ones face.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Well my humble pics can't compete with the postcards from Paris which I am thoroughly enjoying but I wanted to share my new H bowl from Carnets D'Equateur and a new Ulysses Mini in Vert Veronese.
> 
> I have just discovered the problem with buying an SLG in a color you think you might love but haven't seen in real life-now I am obsessed with getting a Birkin in this color. I don't know if it's coming back or this was a very old piece but now that I've seen this color in real life, I'm in LOVE!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and Cordy and Moma are still taking Paris by storm!



Beautiful bowl!  Carnets is my favorite collection.


----------



## dhfwu

Cordeliere and MM, thanks for the pictures from Paris. Your adventures sound magical. I've only visited the city once and went to the main tourist attractions, given our limited time. They were nice, but I didn't feel compelled to return to the city. Apparently, I just didn't know where to go. 

Re: Japan in France, when DH and I visited Japan a few months ago, we met up with a friend who commented that France and Japan seem mutually fascinated by one another's culture. A number of Japanese companies try to be pseudo-French by using names that, as DH puts it, no self-respecting French company would adopt (e.g., Comme de Garcons, Cle de Peau), and that's just the start. When our friend visited Paris, she was struck by how often she encountered something inspired by Japan (apparently I missed that aspect of the city). 

I have the impression that far more countries are intrigued by France than the other way around, and found it interesting that the French may return the favor to Japanese.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> This first picture is a Japanese tailor that is very near our apartment.  I am obsessed with the pattern in that jacket.  While I dont want the jacket, I think some remnants will coming home with me for 5 euros.  Next is the sign that cracks me up every time I see it.  It is the Asian cowboy in a mens store that has a countryish feel.  Next is some menswear in the same store.  I think it captures the French funky chic.  I love the mens shoes in this next window.  The leather on the sports shoes is so luxurious.  DH thinks shoes are the major differentiator of class here.




Hello Corde,

Thank you very much for sharing.  That's a beautiful walk!! The model looks young and pretty.  

Sounds like your apartment is located very well. Easy access to everything.[emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> This first picture is a Japanese tailor that is very near our apartment.  I am obsessed with the pattern in that jacket.  While I dont want the jacket, I think some remnants will coming home with me for 5 euros.  Next is the sign that cracks me up every time I see it.  It is the Asian cowboy in a mens store that has a countryish feel.  Next is some menswear in the same store.  I think it captures the French funky chic.  I love the mens shoes in this next window.  The leather on the sports shoes is so luxurious.  DH thinks shoes are the major differentiator of class here.




Dear Corde,

Where did you find the apartment information? We are thinking to do the same thing in September. Instead of staying in a hotel we will try to find an apartment for about two weeks.  

Thanks!


----------



## momasaurus

Pirula said:


> As a counterpoint to obnoxious starlet, ugh, I offer this story:
> 
> When I was in Paris in the mid-90's, I was ambling around the Latin Quarter with my boyfriend Philip and dear friend Laurent.  I see this lady walking toward me, pushing a baby carriage and something instantly told me she was American.  I was living in India at the time, so seeing a fellow American was a very pleasant thing; more so than usual.  She must've nailed me as such too because it was clear we'd communicate somehow when we passed each other, smile or otherwise.  So she gives me a beautiful smile and says "Hi!"  Andie McDowall, which I realized a split second later was who she was, was just the loveliest and sweetest in that short exchange.  Not one lick of make up; she was gorgeous too.
> 
> Fast forward to last year and I'm watching the last season of Mad Men and that BABY she was pushing around Paris has a rather sexy cameo appearance!   Man, I'm gettin old.  [emoji5]


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Dear Corde,
> 
> Where did you find the apartment information? We are thinking to do the same thing in September. Instead of staying in a hotel we will try to find an apartment for about two weeks.
> 
> Thanks!



AIRBNB  

I had heard the hotel rooms here are very small, so we went for an apartment.  This is the same price we would have paid for a hotel room.  It is fabulously located.  It is small also, but we can guzzle coffee to our hearts content.  The coffees sold in restaurants are also small.  And we can keep staples like bread and milk for when we wake up in the middle of the night and are hungry because our bodies are confused about time zone.

Ours is on a side street and faces an interior courtyard so it is very quiet.  The only thing i don't like about it that would keep from from staying in this one again is the stairs.  The apartment is on two levels.  The stairs are very steep with small treads.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> I wanted to ask moma and Cordy--were you speaking French to the various stall-holders, or are they speaking English?  I love Paris (who doesn't) but find my limited French very distressing.



It will be ok.  I came expecting to use my 6 words of French and have scaled back to two--Bonjour and Merci.  We have been here a week and have not encountered a single person who does not speak some limited amount of English.

Very often people will start to speak to me in French and when I give them my deer in the headlights look, they ask if I speak English and when I say yes, and we finish the conversation in English.  Like "please leave your umbrella by the door".  

Sometimes their English is hard to understand, but you generally get the gist of it.  Like Does this tour boat have a bathroom?  "No the one that boards at 4:30 and leaves at 5 does."  We understood the times but guessed at the rest of the sentence.

I was concerned about menus, and they all have English subtitles.  Then I just point. 

I have noticed that DH asks people questions in paragraphs or in long complex sentences and that doesn't work.  "Like where is the best place to catch a taxi?"  The person understands "the best place" but not the rest, so I just say the main word "taxi" and they get it.  Or if they say something complex to us, I just repeat what I guess they said based on the context "Closing time?"   Single words work great.  Pointing helps too.  I had directions but got to a point I didn't know whether to take the stairs up or down so I asked while looking quizzical and pointed up and pointed down.  It got the job done.

Yesterday we were talking with a woman from Australia.  She also had been fearful about her lack of French, and it has been no problem for her.

Also people will help you if you look confused.  I was debating which bathroom to go in and a woman volunteered "F is women".  "Or take the ticket out of the machine and the turnstyle will open".

oh yes.  I carry a tiny notepad and write our destination down and hand it to the taxi driver.  That works great too.  No chance of ending up in the wrong place because they can't understand me.

The grocery store is challenging.  Can't read the labels.  So we ask people, "is this coffee ground" or "where are the coffee filters".  I bought milk and I was concerned maybe it was baby formula.  haha


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> AIRBNB
> 
> 
> 
> I had heard the hotel rooms here are very small, so we went for an apartment.  This is the same price we would have paid for a hotel room.  It is fabulously located.  It is small also, but we can guzzle coffee to our hearts content.  The coffees sold in restaurants are also small.  And we can keep staples like bread and milk for when we wake up in the middle of the night and are hungry because our bodies are confused about time zone.
> 
> 
> 
> Ours is on a side street and faces an interior courtyard so it is very quiet.  The only thing i don't like about it that would keep from from staying in this one again is the stairs.  The apartment is on two levels.  The stairs are very steep with small treads.




We decided to stay in an apartment for similar reasons.  We have two very small babies. My second one is only 11 months old by then. We will have to bring our nanny along. Staying in hotels don't make sense any more(the years without kids definitely allowed us to shop and travel with more freedom[emoji16]).we will need a two bedroom apartment for about ten to twelve days. It won't be cheap but I guess the cost would be about the same as booking two hotel rooms. It's been challenging to do international travel since the kids were born. 

Hermes shops make my trips more interesting.  I was so dumb the first time we visited FSH. We bought a beautiful Kelly wallet and some scarves. The SA brought us upstairs to a quiet area and waited us to say something. I said thank you!!!!! Only later we realized he was waiting for me to ask for what kind of Birkin/Kelly I wanted because I had told him that my friend got a beautiful Birkin there and I loved it very much.  Later I bumped into another SA who is a very petite Chinese lady. She asked what I liked and invited me to go back on the coming Friday to see her - that's another hint for a Birkin. I could not make it because the flight was the Friday morning. Anyways TPF helped me understand how H system works. Later my husband did score a few Birkins in different H shops during his trips. We found that smaller H shops are much easier to obtain a Birkin or Kelly but the color or size might not be as ideal. 

Sorry for derailing our topic. The dumb visit at FSH somehow just came up...[emoji1]


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> We decided to stay in an apartment for similar reasons.  We have two very small babies. My second one is only 11 months old by then. We will have to bring our nanny along. Staying in hotels don't make sense any more(the years without kids definitely allowed us to shop and travel with more freedom[emoji16]).we will need a two bedroom apartment for about ten to twelve days. It won't be cheap but I guess the cost would be about the same as booking two hotel rooms. It's been challenging to do international travel since the kids were born.
> 
> Hermes shops make my trips more interesting.  I was so dumb the first time we visited FSH. We bought a beautiful Kelly wallet and some scarves. The SA brought us upstairs to a quiet area and waited us to say something. I said thank you!!!!! Only later we realized he was waiting for me to ask for what kind of Birkin/Kelly I wanted because I had told him that my friend got a beautiful Birkin there and I loved it very much.  Later I bumped into another SA who is a very petite Chinese lady. She asked what I liked and invited me to go back on the coming Friday to see her - that's another hint for a Birkin. I could not make it because the flight was the Friday morning. Anyways TPF helped me understand how H system works. Later my husband did score a few Birkins in different H shops during his trips. We found that smaller H shops are much easier to obtain a Birkin or Kelly but the color or size might not be as ideal.
> 
> Sorry for derailing our topic. The dumb visit at FSH somehow just came up...[emoji1]



Derailing?  What does that mean?


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Derailing?  What does that mean?




Dear Corde,

We were discussing apartment for vacation rental then I switched to the visit at FSH. I didnt switch topic after all??[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Derailing?  What does that mean?




Are you planning to visit FSH by the way?


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Dear Corde,
> 
> We were discussing apartment for vacation rental then I switched to the visit at FSH. I didnt switch topic after all??[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]



I love thread derailments.  Makes things interesting.  I have a hard time staying between the lines.

Today is FSH day.  I am not trying to get a bag.  I am into vintage bags.  May buy some scarves but may wait and go to the Miami store and try to build a relationship with SA.  I cringe at saying that.  I really don't like working with sales people for any product.  Just let me order it off the internet.  The problem I am having buying scarves that way is that when they come, the colors aren't what I expect.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> I love thread derailments.  Makes things interesting.  I have a hard time staying between the lines.




Have fun today!! I am off to bed. Tomorrow afternoon I am going to H store here. I got invited to see their RTW show. 

Cheers.[emoji485][emoji255][emoji3]enjoy the cafe in Paris. When we were there I loved to sit outside to watch people walking by and to try to figure out who was best dressed and whose bags were most beautiful.[emoji5]sometimes tried to find out the best looking man. LOL.


----------



## tabbi001

Hi Cafe!

Corde and MM, beautiful pictures of paris! Please post more and indulge us. I'm super excited that my family and I received our visa so that we can finalize our plans to visit Paris in august. I'm taking notes from all of you!

MrsOwens, i love your bowl! Do they come in a set?

On a different topic... I got an evelyne jaune poussin last week. Due to very sad circumstances, I decided to exchange it for a different color so that the bag wouldn't remind me so much about that dreadful day. Anyway, blue saint-cyr with amazone strap came home with me. At least its a happier color, got the UTW 90 that goes with it. Happy bag, happy scarf &#128522;


----------



## dhfwu

Cordeliere said:


> I love thread derailments.  Makes things interesting.  I have a hard time staying between the lines.
> 
> Today is FSH day.  I am not trying to get a bag.  I am into vintage bags.  May buy some scarves but may wait and go to the Miami store and try to build a relationship with SA.  I cringe at saying that.  I really don't like working with sales people for any product.  Just let me order it off the internet.  The problem I am having buying scarves that way is that when they come, the colors aren't what I expect.


I recall reading somewhere on this forum that H intentionally distorts colors on its website to make life a little more difficult for counterfeiters. Now, I rely on reveals on the fall/scarf threads for CWs. HTH!


----------



## Mindi B

dhfwu said:


> I recall reading somewhere on this forum that H intentionally distorts colors on its website to make life a little more difficult for counterfeiters. Now, I rely on reveals on the fall/scarf threads for CWs. HTH!



Yup, I believe this is true.  Thank goodness for tPF reveals!


----------



## Mindi B

Cordy, I laughed out loud at The Notre Dame Incident!  I do have some French, but unfortunately my accent is (I've been told) good--and my vocabulary is the pits.  So I can say something in French, and get a flood of fluent commentary back, and--as you said, deer in headlights.  If I am really on my game I can pick out a word or two and have some idea what's going on, but it's a crap shoot.  It is lovely that people are so forthcoming with help.  That was not always the case in Paris.  As recently as the 90s, confused non-French speakers could expect daily put-downs from waiters, clerks, and random passers-by.  I believe there has been a sustained governmental effort to encourage a more tourist-friendly atmosphere.


----------



## Pirula

dhfwu said:


> I recall reading somewhere on this forum that H intentionally distorts colors on its website to make life a little more difficult for counterfeiters. Now, I rely on reveals on the fall/scarf threads for CWs. HTH!





Mindi B said:


> Yup, I believe this is true.  Thank goodness for tPF reveals!



Yes it's true, I know because I often order from H.com and it's always, always slightly different.   Only twice have I been disappointed and sent scarves back.  What I thought was b&w was actually more of a blue/gray & white; lovely but no.  And what I thought was pink was this hideous shade of flesh.  Bleh, definitely no.   But otherwise, I've been pleasantly surprised and kept them all!   

I'm a bit nervous now because I ordered the bright red Modernisme Tropicale and now I'm worried that it's either going to be a riot of color that I can't carry.  Or, that one of its many colors will be "off" somehow and in a bad way.  Because to my eye, the online version is perfection.  Oh well, we'll see!   I'm just so excited about it that this time I'll be really disappointed if it doesn't work out!


----------



## MSO13

Morning cafe! Did you all find your way back to the new tPF? 

I can't believe how stalker-y I got last night refreshing to see if it came back. It was nice to wake up to


----------



## EmileH

Hi! I'm back but it's s real pita to have to look on a browser on my phone. What's going on with the app?


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi! I'm back but it's s real pita to have to look on a browser on my phone. What's going on with the app?


it's a little weird but I didn't like the last app update, I think if you spend a little time on the settings and set up all the threads and forums you like to read most the browser view will be better. For example I got an alert that you replied here which is great, I haven't gotten a notification on almost a year on the app and rarely on the old site. 

I won't have time till Sunday to really explore but I'll share some tips and tricks as this is similar to some of the social apps I use for work!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Good morning, Café!  Still finding my way around here....might have to ask a friendly tour guide for a little one-on-one help.....


----------



## Cordeliere

When I signed back in, it signed me in as my evil twin.  No joke.  I first started in TPF in 2011, but took a 2 year break when we were so busy selling and buying property as part of our move across county.  When I tried to come back in 2015, I couldn't get back into my old account. And it wasn't because I was banned either.  TPF just wouldn't recognize my email.   And I couldn't email a mod because I couldn't get into the site.  To I just took a new name and account and forgot about my former identity.  So when I signed in a few minutes ago, it signed me in under my old name Iwantaspybag!  I was like--oh no--how can I finish the Paris story.  But I got back in as Cordy.  Relief.  

I don't deal with change very well.  The new layout seems weird.  Thanks for the reassurance Mrs Owen, that if you fiddle with the settings it will be ok.  And I know what you mean about being stalky.  I would wake up at 2 am cause of  jet lag and reach for my phone to see if TPF was back up.


----------



## scarf1

Hi! Just stopping by to say hello. I do like the new LIKE button!


----------



## MSO13

I love the new Like button, I know this is probably not a popular sentiment but I find it really difficult to follow threads with all the "you look great" comments that then get quoted and then thanked for the nice replies and on and on. A quick like is sufficient for me but then I'm a big Instagram user and that's what I'm used to. I'm not saying it's not nice to hear the positive comments or that I don't leave them when I love a photo/outfit/item but it sometimes feels like the forum's culture dictates thanking and quoting every single reply which I find exhausting some days. 

Or am I just an ill mannered weirdo?


----------



## Mindi B

But can we like likes?  And what about dislikes, or disliking likes, or liking dislikes? 
That's it.  It is now officially too difficult for me to have an opinion.
I declare myself Switzerland.


----------



## Mindi B

Of course you are neither ill-mannered nor a weirdo, MrsO!  I am an old, crotchety, snarky stick-in-the-mud.  The "like" option makes sense.  I am just allergic to change.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> But can we like likes?  And what about dislikes, or disliking likes, or liking dislikes?
> That's it.  It is now officially too difficult for me to have an opinion.
> I declare myself Switzerland.



I would like your comment but I don't want to impact your neutrality (insert winking emoji)

There are not enough smiley options for me which is another way I express myself regularly


----------



## Mindi B

Yeah, where are all my faves, like  and  and ?!
Even a neutral state has emotions.


----------



## Pirula

Mindi B said:


> Yeah, where are all my faves, like  and  and ?!
> Even a neutral state has emotions.



I particularly miss "WTF".  I mean that is my bread and butter in life.


----------



## Mindi B

Amen.  We need  back or I will gradually be rendered mute. 
Or, wait, could that be the INTENT?  Is tPF trying to SILENCE ME?!
Just because yer paranoid doesn't mean they aren't out ta get ya.


----------



## MSO13

aw Mindi, the new tPF loves you! You have 21 likes already...
heart champagne bottle clink glasses drink up hugs

see guys,  who needs emojis? we can just type random words : )


----------



## Mindi B

blush shucks smile


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Trying to post pics with the iPhone:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Looks like the iPhone can still post only 1 pic at a time (hitting the dislike button).


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Never mind (retracting the dislike button).


----------



## cremel

Oh it's so good to be back here.  Hello all!! I missed TPF and I checked it everyday, and finally we are in business again. I have not explored much yet. So far just feel happy to see all of your postings. [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Pirula said:


> I particularly miss "WTF".  I mean that is my bread and butter in life.



Lol!!


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning cafe! Did you all find your way back to the new tPF?
> 
> I can't believe how stalker-y I got last night refreshing to see if it came back. It was nice to wake up to



I was laughing out loud when I saw this message. I was doing the same!!! [emoji1]


----------



## MSO13

cremel said:


> I was laughing out loud when I saw this message. I was doing the same!!! [emoji1]


My husband kept asking me what I was doing. Around 9PM I was actually whining to him, I was like they said 8PM and it's still not up! How will I go to sleep if I can't see bags right before bed? I dream of H that way...


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> My husband kept asking me what I was doing. Around 9PM I was actually whining to him, I was like they said 8PM and it's still not up! How will I go to sleep if I can't see bags right before bed? I dream of H that way...



Ha ha ha![emoji1][emoji1]usually after we send the kids to bed we watch some movie together. My husband complained today " you are not interested in the movie I chose for you. You were all about purse forum last night. Your eyes were not off the phone screen the whole time. " aren't we TPF addicts?[emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## MSO13

Ok Cafe, regardless of whether or not you like the new update can we get a big round of applause for the working notifications!!!!! clapping hands jumping up & down clinking glasses

YAY! balloons champagne popping dancing lady

PS How does everyone like my "spoken word" emojis ?


----------



## dharma

I am very frustrated, I hope it passes soon. This is supposed to be my no stress zone
Sad face stomping feet wtf hit head own with hammer extreme grouch poopoo sticking tongue out in an angry fashion as opposed to a cheeky one


Xo to all, I've missed you
Happy face


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> I am very frustrated, I hope it passes soon. This is supposed to be my no stress zone
> Sad face stomping feet wtf hit head own with hammer extreme grouch poopoo sticking tongue out in an angry fashion as opposed to a cheeky one
> 
> 
> Xo to all, I've missed you
> Happy face



hug & flowers


----------



## Onthego

Mindi B said:


> But can we like likes?  And what about dislikes, or disliking likes, or liking dislikes?
> That's it.  It is now officially too difficult for me to have an opinion.
> I declare myself Switzerland.


Hilarious!


MrsOwen3 said:


> I would like your comment but I don't want to impact your neutrality (insert winking emoji)
> Too funny.
> There are not enough smiley options for me which is another way I express myself regularly





Pirula said:


> I particularly miss "WTF".  I mean that is my bread and butter in life.


yes WTF is nice.
Not sure about the like button. The theory that people will just like and not comment I am not too sure. people comment to increase posts #. So now we have to comment and like


----------



## katekluet

Hi cafe, we have had houseguests and here are our two and their buddies....it has been a romp a minute for a week! Also we discovered a new delight...Nutella pizza!!


----------



## andee

I am heartbroken about the Hermes Boutique in Charlotte closing.
They were the nicest people working there of any store ever.
I am almost as depressed as when Jon Snow was murdered on GoT 
last year.


----------



## momasaurus

I'm leaving Paris today, and will need a day or two to recover from this website reboot (I dislike change! insert confused face) and to figure out how to upload pix from my phone. Just wanted to say that *Cordeliere* and I have MORE ADVENTURES to relate! I'm going to let her do the narration, with some of my pictures, of our trip to FSH and the nearby resellers. And I have to tell you about my trip to Sevres with DDsaurus. A bientot!


----------



## momasaurus

What is this "likes" square underneath our avatar? Number of times we liked something? (Because the tally is incorrect for me) Or number of people who like us? That would be worse than high school.


----------



## Cordeliere

Postcard from FSH


Today’s postcard is going to be mostly giving you word pictures.  I did not have my phone charged sufficiently and used up most of the battery life at the resellers prior to FSH.  Plus Momasaurus told me you are not supposed to take pictures in there.

But then Momasaurus emailed me the pictures she took there on the sly, so I am posting them.  I am going to keep today’s post limited to the FSH story and will pick back up with the resellers tomorrow.  I am going to go into a lot of detail and try to give everyone an imaginary trip to FSH.


I told you how I think DDasaurus is starting down the slippery slope.  Well she took a long lunch hour so she could meet us there.  There are multiple doors into FSH.  The one we entered opened into the area with the men’s ties straight ahead and the leather bracelets to the right.  There were counters on both sides of the isle filled with bracelets—narrow ones on one side and wide ones on the other.  Each counter had an SA stationed at it.  The SAs stayed with the counter.  They did not accompany the customer.


MM wanted one of those bracelets that the leather is reversible.  She tried on one that was sort of bougainvillea color and it was not attractive on her.  Then she tried on a blue and it was fabulous on her.  I was the only one of the three of us who liked the CDCs.  We thought we saw wicker bangles like Mrs. Owens had, but it turned out to be earrings.  MM liked palladium HW, so there were more choices bracelet choices for her than for gold lover me. 


Please forgive my lack of knowledge of the names.  There was one that has a single ring in an ornate square that I liked, but it was only available in black, brown, or red which was not what I wanted.  I am also leery of getting a wide leather bracelet as I am afraid I would sweat under it in my humid Florida climate, so I decide to pass for now.  But MM scored. (just a joke).  MM had the SA hold her bracelet and we moved on to the next area-- the scarf counter.


I have been lusting for Under the Waves with the yellow background and the blue

turtle but have been afraid the background would be unflattering to me.  My fears were not unfounded, so I got UTW out of my system.  We looked briefly at the CSGMs.  They were 920 euros.  I think the 90s were 340 euros.  MM tried on her target scarf but I will let her tell you about that.  I asked for the 140 Les Chemins Secrets.  It is still on the US website, but in Paris, it is “so last year” that is not one at any of the stores.  DD tried on all the intensely colored scares with jaune and vert.  We played with all the cws of La Marche du Zambèze .  The SA showed us some easy scarf ties, which was awesome.  We looked at scarf rings.  They had some gold mors that temped me.  I wanted a gold Chaîne d'Ancre scarf ring but there was not one of those in Paris either.  For those curious about price, the silver ring is $175 on US website and is 165 euros here.  MM had the SA hold her scarf.  DD let us know she really wanted to eat, and we wanted to shop, so we parted ways.


MM wanted a rodeo.  The SA said we did not have to wait in line for the charms.  That was good because there were 26 people in line.  The line was U shaped, half way along one wall, across the stairs, and halfway down the other wall.  The line was overwhelmingly Asian, except for one old anglo woman who had a Diana Vreeland haircut and one black man.  We were told they were out of rodeos, but MM suspected we were being blown off, so we moved on.  Along the stairway to the second floor were the saddles.  There was green and orange croc that had super-hero-like wings.  It was so large it looked like it would fit an elephant.


On the second floor we strolled through the shoe department.  MM, ever the enabler was trying to sell me on sandals.  I rather liked the suede cage higher heel shoes.  Then we strolled through fine jewelry and looked at pave items that were well into the mid 6 figures.  The most expensive one was 168,000 euros.  Then we hit ready to wear.  There we pawed leather skirts, jackets and dresses.  MM liked a leather culotte dress that we concluded would look good on Kykeo.  We tried to check out pareos, but there was only one there.  Then we followed a corridor thinking it would take us to the bathroom but it turned out to be the corporate offices, so we threw it in reverse and backed out before anyone saw us. 


After getting directions, we headed to the basement for the bathroom.  Wouldn’t you expect the Hermes flagship store to have a fabulous bathroom? We did and we were disappointed.  It was one stall and very tiny and the tile on the floor was almost shabby.  There was nothing decorative in the sink area.  I have seen fancier janitors closets!


Next we headed back to leather and pretended to look at the gloves so we could see what happened when people get to the head of the line.  The woman at the head of the line was trying to decide between a black Roulis and a brown Roulis, while her significant other patiently held the credit card.  We saw a big box go by and we followed it like bloodhounds.  It went to a counter and the male SA pulled out a atoll? blue SO Kelly for a woman.  I have heard those are like black holes because they are so deep.  This one was long and large.  We did not see anyone get invited to a private room.  We did spot a large black croc birkin on the wall on display. 


So my boutique fears were way overblown.  It helped that the SAs were assigned to the counters and not to people and we could just roam around to our hearts content.  There was really no need for fear.  We were so emboldened; we caught a cab over to Rue de Sevres.  I may rely on MM for speaking French and navigating, but the one thing I am a pro at is catching cabs and handing drivers pieces of paper with addresses.  So we get to the other store, and unbelievably, it was closed for inventory.   We hit a another reseller, had some salted caramel ice cream which MM washed down with beer, and then we called it a day.

Here is a piece of advice.  Don't click "full image" more than once when posting.  I don't know  how to get rid of the duplicates..


----------



## momasaurus

I knew *Cordy* would come through with an entrancing story of our day! Thank you, dear! 

In the last pic you can see the workstation. For me, this is the heart of the boutique. I would love to know more about techniques, etc. ALAS, the leather repair person was on lunch break, so we weren't able to see any action. BTW, the "I WANT A BIRKIN" line snakes through this area. I wonder how many of the hopeful customers get to see the leather repair person at work.


----------



## momasaurus

My mission was to see Modernisme Tropicale in CW 14. Ever since *frou frou* posted pix of hers I've been entranced. But it's not on the website and not in my local stores. Well, it was even more wonderful than I imagined! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 I love it! (insert as-yet -unavailable heart emoticon)


----------



## Joannadyne

Beautiful, momasaurus! It looks lovely on you. And cordeliere, I am loving the field trip!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi! I'm back but it's s real pita to have to look on a browser on my phone. What's going on with the app?



PBP   You and I are the only ones with no likes.  Mindi has 39.  MrsOwen has 16, everybody else has some.   We are the unpopular girls.   Sad face.  

If I give you a like, will you give me one?


----------



## Pirula

momasaurus said:


> I'm leaving Paris today, and will need a day or two to recover from this website reboot (I dislike change! insert confused face) and to figure out how to upload pix from my phone. Just wanted to say that *Cordeliere* and I have MORE ADVENTURES to relate! I'm going to let her do the narration, with some of my pictures, of our trip to FSH and the nearby resellers. And I have to tell you about my trip to Sevres with DDsaurus. A bientot!



Sigh, such sad words; "leaving" and "Paris" in the same sentence.



momasaurus said:


> My mission was to see Modernisme Tropicale in CW 14. Ever since *frou frou* posted pix of hers I've been entranced. But it's not on the website and not in my local stores. Well, it was even more wonderful than I imagined!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382655
> View attachment 3382656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it! (insert as-yet -unavailable heart emoticon)



It's beautiful *Momasaurus*!  and looks fabulous on!   You're so right about how special this one is in person!  

*Cordeliere*, thank you for the fabulous post and pics!   You all had such a wonderful time!


----------



## dharma

Cordeliere said:


> PBP   You and I are the only ones with no likes.  Mindi has 39.  MrsOwen has 16, everybody else has some.   We are the unpopular girls.   Sad face.
> 
> If I give you a like, will you give me one?



This "like" system is a bad dream of high school. The only thing that makes it great is now we all will be able to prove to Mindi that she is the queen of the most lovable posts! ( big happy face)
Please someone explain multi quote to me! 
Cordie, I love your Paris reports! I am waiting with anticipation for the reseller adventure. I am hoping to go to Collectors Square while I'm there. I thought Catherine B was very overpriced last time. Can't wait to hear your thoughts on this!

Moma, I meant to quote you as well, I love the scarf you've chosen , it's perfect on you! How wonderful that DDsaurus is there to hang out with you. 

This weekend is DD's sweet 16. It's hard to believe my baby is this grown up. Dinner with friends  ( my "village" of co-parents, her most loved adults) on Sunday to celebrate along with Father's Day and a day at the boardwalk tomorrow for her and a few girlfriends. Since the four of them definitely will not want me hanging with them, I'm packing a beach chair and a good book and looking forward to a quiet day. 

Now since I can't find the preview post button, I hope this post isn't full of bad grammer and spelling ( embarrassed face)


----------



## Mindi B

I was SO NOT POPULAR in high school, dharma, that I now refuse to engage in any social media on the grounds that all of it is like a bad dream of that time.  Permanently scarred.  But your comment about my posts was extraordinarily sweet.  On tPF, I let my geek flag fly.  :shame face:
Happy birthday to your DD!  It sounds like a lovely weekend of celebration.  :birthday hat:!
(I am adopting MrsO's verbal emoji technique.)


----------



## Mindi B

Cordy and moma, I have hugely enjoyed your cyber-postcards from Paris.  But, seriously, you both have to come with me next time I go, so start saving up again _now!_


----------



## lanit

Cordeliere said:


> Postcard from FSH
> 
> 
> Today’s postcard is going to be mostly giving you word pictures.  I did not have my phone charged sufficiently and used up most of the battery life at the resellers prior to FSH.  Plus Momasaurus told me you are not supposed to take pictures in there.
> 
> But then Momasaurus emailed me the pictures she took there on the sly, so I am posting them.  I am going to keep today’s post limited to the FSH story and will pick back up with the resellers tomorrow.  I am going to go into a lot of detail and try to give everyone an imaginary trip to FSH.
> 
> 
> I told you how I think DDasaurus is starting down the slippery slope.  Well she took a long lunch hour so she could meet us there.  There are multiple doors into FSH.  The one we entered opened into the area with the men’s ties straight ahead and the leather bracelets to the right.  There were counters on both sides of the isle filled with bracelets—narrow ones on one side and wide ones on the other.  Each counter had an SA stationed at it.  The SAs stayed with the counter.  They did not accompany the customer.
> 
> 
> MM wanted one of those bracelets that the leather is reversible.  She tried on one that was sort of bougainvillea color and it was not attractive on her.  Then she tried on a blue and it was fabulous on her.  I was the only one of the three of us who liked the CDCs.  We thought we saw wicker bangles like Mrs. Owens had, but it turned out to be earrings.  MM liked palladium HW, so there were more choices bracelet choices for her than for gold lover me.
> 
> 
> Please forgive my lack of knowledge of the names.  There was one that has a single ring in an ornate square that I liked, but it was only available in black, brown, or red which was not what I wanted.  I am also leery of getting a wide leather bracelet as I am afraid I would sweat under it in my humid Florida climate, so I decide to pass for now.  But MM scored. (just a joke).  MM had the SA hold her bracelet and we moved on to the next area-- the scarf counter.
> 
> 
> I have been lusting for Under the Waves with the yellow background and the blue
> 
> turtle but have been afraid the background would be unflattering to me.  My fears were not unfounded, so I got UTW out of my system.  We looked briefly at the CSGMs.  They were 920 euros.  I think the 90s were 340 euros.  MM tried on her target scarf but I will let her tell you about that.  I asked for the 140 Les Chemins Secrets.  It is still on the US website, but in Paris, it is “so last year” that is not one at any of the stores.  DD tried on all the intensely colored scares with jaune and vert.  We played with all the cws of La Marche du Zambèze .  The SA showed us some easy scarf ties, which was awesome.  We looked at scarf rings.  They had some gold mors that temped me.  I wanted a gold Chaîne d'Ancre scarf ring but there was not one of those in Paris either.  For those curious about price, the silver ring is $175 on US website and is 165 euros here.  MM had the SA hold her scarf.  DD let us know she really wanted to eat, and we wanted to shop, so we parted ways.
> 
> 
> MM wanted a rodeo.  The SA said we did not have to wait in line for the charms.  That was good because there were 26 people in line.  The line was U shaped, half way along one wall, across the stairs, and halfway down the other wall.  The line was overwhelmingly Asian, except for one old anglo woman who had a Diana Vreeland haircut and one black man.  We were told they were out of rodeos, but MM suspected we were being blown off, so we moved on.  Along the stairway to the second floor were the saddles.  There was green and orange croc that had super-hero-like wings.  It was so large it looked like it would fit an elephant.
> 
> 
> On the second floor we strolled through the shoe department.  MM, ever the enabler was trying to sell me on sandals.  I rather liked the suede cage higher heel shoes.  Then we strolled through fine jewelry and looked at pave items that were well into the mid 6 figures.  The most expensive one was 168,000 euros.  Then we hit ready to wear.  There we pawed leather skirts, jackets and dresses.  MM liked a leather culotte dress that we concluded would look good on Kykeo.  We tried to check out pareos, but there was only one there.  Then we followed a corridor thinking it would take us to the bathroom but it turned out to be the corporate offices, so we threw it in reverse and backed out before anyone saw us.
> 
> 
> After getting directions, we headed to the basement for the bathroom.  Wouldn’t you expect the Hermes flagship store to have a fabulous bathroom? We did and we were disappointed.  It was one stall and very tiny and the tile on the floor was almost shabby.  There was nothing decorative in the sink area.  I have seen fancier janitors closets!
> 
> 
> Next we headed back to leather and pretended to look at the gloves so we could see what happened when people get to the head of the line.  The woman at the head of the line was trying to decide between a black Roulis and a brown Roulis, while her significant other patiently held the credit card.  We saw a big box go by and we followed it like bloodhounds.  It went to a counter and the male SA pulled out a atoll? blue SO Kelly for a woman.  I have heard those are like black holes because they are so deep.  This one was long and large.  We did not see anyone get invited to a private room.  We did spot a large black croc birkin on the wall on display.
> 
> 
> So my boutique fears were way overblown.  It helped that the SAs were assigned to the counters and not to people and we could just roam around to our hearts content.  There was really no need for fear.  We were so emboldened; we caught a cab over to Rue de Sevres.  I may rely on MM for speaking French and navigating, but the one thing I am a pro at is catching cabs and handing drivers pieces of paper with addresses.  So we get to the other store, and unbelievably, it was closed for inventory.   We hit a another reseller, had some salted caramel ice cream which MM washed down with beer, and then we called it a day.
> 
> Here is a piece of advice.  Don't click "full image" more than once when posting.  I don't know  how to get rid of the duplicates..
> View attachment 3382615
> View attachment 3382616
> View attachment 3382615
> View attachment 3382616
> View attachment 3382615
> View attachment 3382616
> View attachment 3382618
> View attachment 3382619
> View attachment 3382621



I am so glad To see your story and pics Cordy, as it just so happens I was looking for travel thread and this one came up! What a great journey you have shared with us. I love seeing all the photos but your story telling is awesome. I would love to see what you two ended up bringing home too, but that is not as important as the moments you enjoyed together. 

How great that DDsauras was there with you too. I have to admit my DD is around the same age, and the only thing she likes so far about H is the bracelets. Not a silk lover, though I think she will love the men's collection coming this fall as she enjoys cashmere more than the twill.

I am glad to discover this thread and hope to join in the lively banter on occasion!


----------



## lanit

momasaurus said:


> My mission was to see Modernisme Tropicale in CW 14. Ever since *frou frou* posted pix of hers I've been entranced. But it's not on the website and not in my local stores. Well, it was even more wonderful than I imagined!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382655
> View attachment 3382656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it! (insert as-yet -unavailable heart emoticon)



Moma, I love this MT on you! Colors are perfect for your complexion. Now we must see the bracelet too. I have been on a silk ban to pay for Kelly and Halzan, but the white has been tempting me....


----------



## EmileH

Ok I'm skimming to catch up. Cordie and moma great stories and photos. Love your MT moma. I haven't found the like button but I'm excited about it. I agree that all the compliments and thank yous are tedious. Have a great weekend everyone. I'm afraid that's as far as I can go for now with this app. Too much eye strain.


----------



## scarf1

Cordy- thanks for your story! And momma for the pix.
That MT is beautiful on you momma!
By the way did you see any FW scarves yet?


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> This "like" system is a bad dream of high school. The only thing that makes it great is now we all will be able to prove to Mindi that she is the queen of the most lovable posts! ( big happy face)



Whew!  Thanks ladies for repairing my tattered self esteem.  And I totally agree with dharma.   I nominate Mindi for prom queen.  All in favor say aye.

Now ladies.  I need some more therapy.   I thought the trip to FSH had almost cured me of my boutique phobia.  But I have had a setback.  Wednesday I was overcome by boutique anxiety again. My lab and I made day trips on Wed and Thurs.   There are a lot of airlines here that are the equivalent of Southwest.  90 euros and 2 hours and you can be almost anywhere.  The lab's former bestie and favorite all time drinking bud  is a German plastic surgeon who lost all his money in the US and had to move back to Frankfurt.  We went to see him.  He took on a walking tour of downtown Frankfurt.   I asked to go by the Hermes boutique, and feeling flush with confidence, I went in.  See the attached pic of their window.  One of those scary SA's offered to help me and I freaked.  I pretended to be cool, said I was just looking, and sauntered through the store instead of turning and fleeing.

I am generally pretty fearless so I have been perplexed by this irrational fear.  I feel like I am wasting the SAs time because I am not going to buy.  I thought this makes no sense because I didn't mind "wasting" 5 hours of a BMW salesman's time a couple of weeks ago.  We test drove 2 SUV models, 2 sedan models, and one convertible model, and then did not end up buying.  I didn't feel guilty because we were serious about buying and just couldn't find anything we liked.  Worry about wasting the SAs time in Frankfurt was ridiculous because there were 4 SAs and i was the only customer at that time.   She was probably glad to have a customer to wake her up.

But at Hermes boutiques, I pretty much know I am not going to buy.   I am very deliberate shopper.  I am not a looker.  I go into to places knowing what I intend to buy (assuming it is ok IRL).  And I don't really want any current bags--it is vintage only for me.  And I checked out the two current scarves I am interested in and found out that Under the Waves doesn't work for me and that Les Chemins Secrets was not available in Paris.  (Forgot that Frankfurt is not Paris).  But anyway I had no mission other than to walk through and I felt like I was wasting the SAs time and I felt like I was a poser.  Feeling like a poser flooded me with anxiety.

So here is my problem.  I am staying fairly close to  the Hermes on Rue de Sevres.  I feel like I SHOULD go in.  I actually am curious.  I could look at the moussies but if I decided to buy one, I would probably buy it at the duty free shop in the airport.  So ladies, please say something to me to either make me feel like I am not a poser if I go into Sevres or make me feel like it is ok to be a poser, or something.   Help please.  Do people feel ok about looking with no intent to buy?


----------



## lanit

Cordeliere said:


> Whew!  Thanks ladies for repairing my tattered self esteem.  And I totally agree with dharma.   I nominate Mindi for prom queen.  All in favor say aye.
> 
> Now ladies.  I need some more therapy.   I thought the trip to FSH had almost cured me of my boutique phobia.  But I have had a setback.  Wednesday I was overcome by boutique anxiety again. My lab and I made day trips on Wed and Thurs.   There are a lot of airlines here that are the equivalent of Southwest.  90 euros and 2 hours and you can be almost anywhere.  The lab's former bestie and favorite all time drinking bud  is a German plastic surgeon who lost all his money in the US and had to move back to Frankfurt.  We went to see him.  He took on a walking tour of downtown Frankfurt.   I asked to go by the Hermes boutique, and feeling flush with confidence, I went in.  See the attached pic of their window.  One of those scary SA's offered to help me and I freaked.  I pretended to be cool, said I was just looking, and sauntered through the store instead of turning and fleeing.
> 
> I am generally pretty fearless so I have been perplexed by this irrational fear.  I feel like I am wasting the SAs time because I am not going to buy.  I thought this makes no sense because I didn't mind "wasting" 5 hours of a BMW salesman's time a couple of weeks ago.  We test drove 2 SUV models, 2 sedan models, and one convertible model, and then did not end up buying.  I didn't feel guilty because we were serious about buying and just couldn't find anything we liked.  Worry about wasting the SAs time in Frankfurt was ridiculous because there were 4 SAs and i was the only customer at that time.   She was probably glad to have a customer to wake her up.
> 
> But at Hermes boutiques, I pretty much know I am not going to buy.   I am very deliberate shopper.  I am not a looker.  I go into to places knowing what I intend to buy (assuming it is ok IRL).  And I don't really want any current bags--it is vintage only for me.  And I checked out the two current scarves I am interested in and found out that Under the Waves doesn't work for me and that Les Chemins Secrets was not available in Paris.  (Forgot that Frankfurt is not Paris).  But anyway I had no mission other than to walk through and I felt like I was wasting the SAs time and I felt like I was a poser.  Feeling like a poser flooded me with anxiety.
> 
> So here is my problem.  I am staying fairly close to  the Hermes on Rue de Sevres.  I feel like I SHOULD go in.  I actually am curious.  I could look at the moussies but if I decided to buy one, I would probably buy it at the duty free shop in the airport.  So ladies, please say something to me to either make me feel like I am not a poser if I go into Sevres or make me feel like it is ok to be a poser, or something.   Help please.  Do people feel ok about looking with no intent to buy?
> 
> View attachment 3383021




Cordy, I will be first to say you simply MUST visit Sevres for the architectural space alone. Then there is Petit H for ruminating on the fun whimsical nonfunctional piece made from scraps. I have never been to Sevres and that will be my first stop rather then FSH because architectural spaces call to me. Please go. Besides someone said that the cafe is fabulous and you can enjoy tea service.


----------



## Cordeliere

lanit said:


> Cordy, I will be first to say you simply MUST visit Sevres for the architectural space alone. Then there is Petit H for ruminating on the fun whimsical nonfunctional piece made from scraps. I have never been to Sevres and that will be my first stop rather then FSH because architectural spaces call to me. Please go. Besides someone said that the cafe is fabulous and you can enjoy tea service.



So I walk in and say I am here to see the architecture?   There's a thought.  

Tea sounds interesting.  Since Momasauras has deserted me, I could take the lab and try to get him to buy a Hermes tee shirt. Get him started down the slippery slope.  Or maybe shoes.  He loves shoes.  I call him Imeldo.  If nothing else I could watch him do his rapport building routine with the SA.


----------



## dharma

Cordeliere said:


> So I walk in and say I am here to see the architecture?   There's a thought.
> 
> Tea sounds interesting.  Since Momasauras has deserted me, I could take the lab and try to get him to buy a Hermes tee shirt. Get him started down the slippery slope.  Or maybe shoes.  He loves shoes.  I call him Imeldo.  If nothing else I could watch him do his rapport building routine with the SA.



Yes!! You must go in! Lots of people just go to see the space and the SAs are very proud of the building's history. They will love that. You could also tell them you are a vintage H collector and they will love that too. 
I do understand your fear but unless you are opening cases and trying on things you have no intention of buying, you have every right to go in and admire 

We are staying right near Serve as well and I plan on making it my pre dinner stop every day :big happy with anticipation face: Might even skip FSH : horrors:

PS is your "lab" your DH or do you have a dog with you? : running dog: : lmaof:


----------



## Croisette7

momasaurus said:


> My mission was to see Modernisme Tropicale in CW 14. Ever since *frou frou* posted pix of hers I've been entranced. But it's not on the website and not in my local stores. Well, it was even more wonderful than I imagined!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382655
> View attachment 3382656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it! (insert as-yet -unavailable heart emoticon)



*moma*, congrats on your aqua MT! It suits you well!


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Whew!  Thanks ladies for repairing my tattered self esteem.  And I totally agree with dharma.   I nominate Mindi for prom queen.  All in favor say aye.
> 
> Now ladies.  I need some more therapy.   I thought the trip to FSH had almost cured me of my boutique phobia.  But I have had a setback.  Wednesday I was overcome by boutique anxiety again. My lab and I made day trips on Wed and Thurs.   There are a lot of airlines here that are the equivalent of Southwest.  90 euros and 2 hours and you can be almost anywhere.  The lab's former bestie and favorite all time drinking bud  is a German plastic surgeon who lost all his money in the US and had to move back to Frankfurt.  We went to see him.  He took on a walking tour of downtown Frankfurt.   I asked to go by the Hermes boutique, and feeling flush with confidence, I went in.  See the attached pic of their window.  One of those scary SA's offered to help me and I freaked.  I pretended to be cool, said I was just looking, and sauntered through the store instead of turning and fleeing.
> 
> I am generally pretty fearless so I have been perplexed by this irrational fear.  I feel like I am wasting the SAs time because I am not going to buy.  I thought this makes no sense because I didn't mind "wasting" 5 hours of a BMW salesman's time a couple of weeks ago.  We test drove 2 SUV models, 2 sedan models, and one convertible model, and then did not end up buying.  I didn't feel guilty because we were serious about buying and just couldn't find anything we liked.  Worry about wasting the SAs time in Frankfurt was ridiculous because there were 4 SAs and i was the only customer at that time.   She was probably glad to have a customer to wake her up.
> 
> But at Hermes boutiques, I pretty much know I am not going to buy.   I am very deliberate shopper.  I am not a looker.  I go into to places knowing what I intend to buy (assuming it is ok IRL).  And I don't really want any current bags--it is vintage only for me.  And I checked out the two current scarves I am interested in and found out that Under the Waves doesn't work for me and that Les Chemins Secrets was not available in Paris.  (Forgot that Frankfurt is not Paris).  But anyway I had no mission other than to walk through and I felt like I was wasting the SAs time and I felt like I was a poser.  Feeling like a poser flooded me with anxiety.
> 
> So here is my problem.  I am staying fairly close to  the Hermes on Rue de Sevres.  I feel like I SHOULD go in.  I actually am curious.  I could look at the moussies but if I decided to buy one, I would probably buy it at the duty free shop in the airport.  So ladies, please say something to me to either make me feel like I am not a poser if I go into Sevres or make me feel like it is ok to be a poser, or something.   Help please.  Do people feel ok about looking with no intent to buy?
> 
> View attachment 3383021


Definitely go to sevres.  It is much quieter than FSH.  And it is possible that the scarf you asked about at FSH is still available there. The building was once a swimming pool. If I saw a mousseline I wanted there, I would not wait for duty free, because it might not be available at duty free.


----------



## EmileH

Agree. Go to sevres. Have tea and a macaron. It's delightful and quiet. Don't go on a weekend if you can avoid it. Just in case. I go in and browse and buy nothing all the time at various Hermes stores. And because I plan purchases I often look around or even try things for future reference. They don't mind. And yes, if you see a scarf you want especially a moussie get it wherever you see it. You can never count on duty free or any store for that matter to have what you want.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Whew!  Thanks ladies for repairing my tattered self esteem.  And I totally agree with dharma.   I nominate Mindi for prom queen.  All in favor say aye.
> 
> Now ladies.  I need some more therapy.   I thought the trip to FSH had almost cured me of my boutique phobia.  But I have had a setback.  Wednesday I was overcome by boutique anxiety again. My lab and I made day trips on Wed and Thurs.   There are a lot of airlines here that are the equivalent of Southwest.  90 euros and 2 hours and you can be almost anywhere.  The lab's former bestie and favorite all time drinking bud  is a German plastic surgeon who lost all his money in the US and had to move back to Frankfurt.  We went to see him.  He took on a walking tour of downtown Frankfurt.   I asked to go by the Hermes boutique, and feeling flush with confidence, I went in.  See the attached pic of their window.  One of those scary SA's offered to help me and I freaked.  I pretended to be cool, said I was just looking, and sauntered through the store instead of turning and fleeing.
> 
> I am generally pretty fearless so I have been perplexed by this irrational fear.  I feel like I am wasting the SAs time because I am not going to buy.  I thought this makes no sense because I didn't mind "wasting" 5 hours of a BMW salesman's time a couple of weeks ago.  We test drove 2 SUV models, 2 sedan models, and one convertible model, and then did not end up buying.  I didn't feel guilty because we were serious about buying and just couldn't find anything we liked.  Worry about wasting the SAs time in Frankfurt was ridiculous because there were 4 SAs and i was the only customer at that time.   She was probably glad to have a customer to wake her up.
> 
> But at Hermes boutiques, I pretty much know I am not going to buy.   I am very deliberate shopper.  I am not a looker.  I go into to places knowing what I intend to buy (assuming it is ok IRL).  And I don't really want any current bags--it is vintage only for me.  And I checked out the two current scarves I am interested in and found out that Under the Waves doesn't work for me and that Les Chemins Secrets was not available in Paris.  (Forgot that Frankfurt is not Paris).  But anyway I had no mission other than to walk through and I felt like I was wasting the SAs time and I felt like I was a poser.  Feeling like a poser flooded me with anxiety.
> 
> So here is my problem.  I am staying fairly close to  the Hermes on Rue de Sevres.  I feel like I SHOULD go in.  I actually am curious.  I could look at the moussies but if I decided to buy one, I would probably buy it at the duty free shop in the airport.  So ladies, please say something to me to either make me feel like I am not a poser if I go into Sevres or make me feel like it is ok to be a poser, or something.   Help please.  Do people feel ok about looking with no intent to buy?
> 
> View attachment 3383021



I found the like button and liked you. [emoji4]


----------



## MSO13

Cordy, you must go to Sevres! It's so peaceful and serene and what I thought a Hermes boutique was supposed to be like. My first visit to any Paris H, I was staying near Sevres so I went there first and then when I went to FSH I was super disappointed by the flagship store.  Too crazy and too crowded. I bought a pair of horn earrings from a rather aloof SA but I didn't mind her. The store is stunning and totally worth a visit. 

I do plan to do the queue at FSH this winter but now I feel very prepared for FSH. I think if I'm looking for other items, I would go to Sevres.


----------



## MSO13

momasaurus said:


> My mission was to see Modernisme Tropicale in CW 14. Ever since *frou frou* posted pix of hers I've been entranced. But it's not on the website and not in my local stores. Well, it was even more wonderful than I imagined!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382655
> View attachment 3382656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it! (insert as-yet -unavailable heart emoticon)



This looks great on you Moma! I'm going to look at the available CW in this design when I'm next at my store. I'm not wearing my 90s lately but this one really speaks to me.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> If I saw a mousseline I wanted there, I would not wait for duty free, because it might not be available at duty free.


Good point.



dharma said:


> Yes!! You must go in! Lots of people just go to see the space and the SAs are very proud of the building's history. They will love that. You could also tell them you are a vintage H collector and they will love that too.
> PS is your "lab" your DH or do you have a dog with you? : running dog: : lmaof:



Hearing they love that makes me feel better.   And yes, the lab is my gregarious husband who has been terrorizing the non English speaking cab drivers by trying to have conversations with them and trying to joke with them.  Earlier I described a mortification event at the Notre Dame.  I have another mortification story I am saving so I don't overwhelm the cafe with posts.   But your question made me laugh.   Momasaurus kept talking how good the dogs have it in Paris.  But the idea of taking a dog to Hermes to get him some shoes was too much.   : lmaof:


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Cordy, you must go to Sevres! It's so peaceful and serene and what I thought a Hermes boutique was supposed to be like. .



Peaceful and serene sounds good.  It is impossible to be peaceful/serene and be anxious at the same time.

Edit:  I actually liked the craziness of FSH because I felt inconspicuous.


----------



## MSO13

Hey Cafe! waves

I'm wrapping up a project for tomorrow and enjoying the Paris postcards. I am so excited for everyone, it's such a wonderful city. Dharma, I love your plan and I'm excited to see your postcards if you're able to share with us! I also found Catherine B expensive but I was also a newbie and didn't know what I was looking for, a true window shopper. I'll be interested to hear about Collector Square. 

I've the got the itch to shop till I drop which is never good. I'm going to email my SA to see if my shoes and anything else has arrived for me so I don't deviate from my strict plan for the rest of the year. Fall scarves are still not speaking to me except for GRR of all things. I want to see what colors that comes in. It reminds me a bit of my studio cat who is missing most of her teeth. 

Later today a video crew is coming to film me for a project, it's a super last minute thing and there's no talking which is good-just me working. I'm wearing my fave Ombre CDC for luck. I hate being filmed but it's becoming part of the whole marketing/social media world and that's important to my work. I had a photo shoot on Monday and wore my Picnic CDC cuff, yay for tax deductible H (smirking smiley)

Hope everyone is looking forward to a nice weekend! flowers


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Agree. Go to sevres. Have tea and a macaron. It's delightful and quiet. Don't go on a weekend if you can avoid it. Just in case. I go in and browse and buy nothing all the time at various Hermes stores. And because I plan purchases I often look around or even try things for future reference. They don't mind. And yes, if you see a scarf you want especially a moussie get it wherever you see it. You can never count on duty free or any store for that matter to have what you want.



I like this suggestion best of all.  Planning purchases.  Future reference.  Macaron.    I gave you a like.


----------



## Mindi B

This.  Everything lanit said.  The space is amazingly beautiful, there is a nifty little cafe, and petit h!   There are probably few places In a city as famous a tourist-destination as Paris that AREN'T often filled with "just lookers."  So go look at the Rue de Sevres store!  Even my DH loved seeing it, and he HATES shopping with me.


----------



## Mindi B

Also, I love you guys dearly, but I am Prom Queen material like Carrie White was Prom Queen material.  At this very moment, for example, I am wearing a t-shirt with an adorable photo of a black-and-white bunny rabbit on it, and in the bunny rabbit's speech balloon are the words: "Make Them Suffer."
Not Prom Queenly.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> Also, I love you guys dearly, but I am Prom Queen material like Carrie White was Prom Queen material.  At this very moment, for example, I am wearing a t-shirt with an adorable photo of a black-and-white bunny rabbit on it, and in the bunny rabbit's speech balloon are the words: "Make Them Suffer."
> Not Prom Queenly.



Au contraire.   You clearly did not learn the lessons of high school.  Everyone wants to be the prom queen and whatever she does becomes the "it" thing so we are all searching the internet for that shirt right now.  And prom queens often have a mean streak that they use to punish the ones the queen thinks needs to  realize that they are lesser...you know...the artful put down.  So your shirt is very prom queenish.   I have a tee shirt made by Arrogant Bastard Beer that says "you are not worthy" and it is hilarious how it freaks men out.  It takes them right back to high school when they felt not worthy.  It makes successful grown men dissolve into a puddle of insecurity.   But Mindi, you are the rare sweet prom queen that everyone actually likes.  So just own it.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok I'm skimming to catch up. Cordie and moma great stories and photos. Love your MT moma. I haven't found the like button but I'm excited about it. I agree that all the compliments and thank yous are tedious. Have a great weekend everyone. I'm afraid that's as far as I can go for now with this app. Too much eye strain.



Have a great weekend yourself!


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Au contraire.   You clearly did not learn the lessons of high school.  Everyone wants to be the prom queen and whatever she does becomes the "it" thing so we are all searching the internet for that shirt right now.  And prom queens often have a mean streak that they use to punish the ones the queen thinks needs to  realize that they are lesser...you know...the artful put down.  So your shirt is very prom queenish.   I have a tee shirt made by Arrogant Bastard Beer that says "you are not worthy" and it is hilarious how it freaks men out.  It takes them right back to high school when they felt not worthy.  It makes successful grown men dissolve into a puddle of insecurity.   But Mindi, you are the rare sweet prom queen that everyone actually likes.  So just own it.



Second Corde, dear Mindi! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> Also, I love you guys dearly, but I am Prom Queen material like Carrie White was Prom Queen material.  At this very moment, for example, I am wearing a t-shirt with an adorable photo of a black-and-white bunny rabbit on it, and in the bunny rabbit's speech balloon are the words: "Make Them Suffer."
> Not Prom Queenly.



LOL


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> Also, I love you guys dearly, but I am Prom Queen material like Carrie White was Prom Queen material.  At this very moment, for example, I am wearing a t-shirt with an adorable photo of a black-and-white bunny rabbit on it, and in the bunny rabbit's speech balloon are the words: "Make Them Suffer."
> Not Prom Queenly.



We are having our own prom here and we make the rules :nudge::nudge:


----------



## Mindi B

Dang, I LOVE you guys.  Maybe your support is my reward for not torching my high school a la Carrie.  It was a temptation. . . . But I resisted.  And the thing is still standing, as far as I know.


----------



## Mindi B

And I love the sound of the "you are not worthy" shirt!  In fact, the name of the beer is pretty darn great, too.


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hey Cafe! waves
> 
> I'm wrapping up a project for tomorrow and enjoying the Paris postcards. I am so excited for everyone, it's such a wonderful city. Dharma, I love your plan and I'm excited to see your postcards if you're able to share with us! I also found Catherine B expensive but I was also a newbie and didn't know what I was looking for, a true window shopper. I'll be interested to hear about Collector Square.
> 
> I've the got the itch to shop till I drop which is never good. I'm going to email my SA to see if my shoes and anything else has arrived for me so I don't deviate from my strict plan for the rest of the year. Fall scarves are still not speaking to me except for GRR of all things. I want to see what colors that comes in. It reminds me a bit of my studio cat who is missing most of her teeth.
> 
> Later today a video crew is coming to film me for a project, it's a super last minute thing and there's no talking which is good-just me working. I'm wearing my fave Ombre CDC for luck. I hate being filmed but it's becoming part of the whole marketing/social media world and that's important to my work. I had a photo shoot on Monday and wore my Picnic CDC cuff, yay for tax deductible H (smirking smiley)
> 
> Hope everyone is looking forward to a nice weekend! flowers



Still can't figure out multi quote so I guess my post count will be improving. 
MrsO, I am getting the hang of verbal emojis, thank you for the examples. I am so computer and social media illiterate, I was using parentheses at first :shame:
Also am having trouble finding the edit button but please know that I do know how to spell  "Sevres" but auto correct wants it to say serve or severe. My apologies! :mortified:
I will try to post photos when I am there, they would be very different from cordie's amazing travel log. I will have to see what my friend allows me to post. Not trying to be coy, just respectful of her work. I hope I can post lots!
I loved the resale shop at the Palais Royal, we talked for a while, she was so nice. She just didn't have what I was looking for at the time. 
Love those H "deductions", have tried for a few myself  Hope the video went well!!!!!
Xo


----------



## dharma

Cordeliere said:


> I like this suggestion best of all.  Planning purchases.  Future reference.  Macaron.    I gave you a like.



Yay! Courage! Also hop down the street after H and buy a loaf of bread from Poilâne. Amazing.


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Still can't figure out multi quote so I guess my post count will be improving.
> MrsO, I am getting the hang of verbal emojis, thank you for the examples. I am so computer and social media illiterate, I was using parentheses at first :shame:
> Also am having trouble finding the edit button but please know that I do know how to spell  "Sevres" but auto correct wants it to say serve or severe. My apologies! :mortified:
> I will try to post photos when I am there, they would be very different from cordie's amazing travel log. I will have to see what my friend allows me to post. Not trying to be coy, just respectful of her work. I hope I can post lots!
> I loved the resale shop at the Palais Royal, we talked for a while, she was so nice. She just didn't have what I was looking for at the time.
> Love those H "deductions", have tried for a few myself  Hope the video went well!!!!!
> Xo



Multi Quote PSA- just click "Quote" under each post you'd like to add to your multi quote and then click reply on the last one, they will all appear in the box and you can type your reply. 

Ok, I just finished my shoot, it was very quick and painless but OMG :blushing-the filmmaker was so good looking I could barely focus on what I was doing. I'm lucky I didn't injure myself or trip on my work clogs. So handsome! Like a hot tattooed version of the old Cafe eye candy! I briefly forgot that I was married :hammer over head


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Multi Quote PSA- just click "Quote" under each post you'd like to add to your multi quote and then click reply on the last one, they will all appear in the box and you can type your reply.
> 
> Ok, I just finished my shoot, it was very quick and painless but OMG :blushing-the filmmaker was so good looking I could barely focus on what I was doing. I'm lucky I didn't injure myself or trip on my work clogs. So handsome! Like a hot tattooed version of the old Cafe eye candy! I briefly forgot that I was married :hammer over head



So you didn't ask him to take a selfie with you???


----------



## Cordeliere

Postcard  The reseller half of the Parisian grand shopping day.

Momasaurus and I met up at the Gallerie Montpensier which is just north of the Louvre.  Gabrielle Geppert occupies a string of storefronts in this shopping destination.  We only went into the Hermes/Chanel store.  Her store impressed me the most of any I have seen here.  The store was stylish and her bags seemed to be in good condition.


----------



## Cordeliere

When we go into a reseller, Momasaurus, in her fluent French, asks the proprietor for me if he or she has a rouge h piano.  And so far the answer has always been no.  Then we ask Gabrielle about a rouge h drag bag.  Gabrielle had a red (but not rouge h) drag bag in ostrich that had never been carried. 


My face lit up in amazement at this bag.  And Momasaurus snapped the worst picture of me ever taken.  I will forever describe this picture as the “drowned rat—pregnant cow” picture.  I am wearing a shirt for the first time that I did not realize was made by Omar the Tent Maker.  Because DH told me it was not going to rain, I left the house with no umbrella so my hair and hoodie are wet.  And I have recoiled back in surprise and delight, and my stomach went forward to the pregnant woman stance.  I really do not look this bad.  I am actually sort of on the thin side.  When I bought this shirt the sales person said “oh you are tiny’ and now I realize she meant in comparison to this tent, eh shirt. 


So after declining the drag bag (wasn’t up for an $11,000 euro impulse buy), we marveled over the toile bags and the Chanel suits and moved on.


----------



## Cordeliere

Momasaurus is a wonderful conversationalist.  I am a good listener so most conversations are one sided where the other person talks a lot and I rarely talk about myself.  But MM asked me a number of interesting questions and my mouth did not stop moving the whole day.  She navigated to the destinations and I blabbed.  She led me through amazing glass ceiling/stone floor shopping galleries.  There was a store with Indian textiles that were beyond beautiful.  I am a real sucker for monitor lizard.  Who could not love the rings? We passed a window Delvaux bags and drooled on the glass.


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Multi Quote PSA- just click "Quote" under each post you'd like to add to your multi quote and then click reply on the last one, they will all appear in the box and you can type your reply.
> 
> Ok, I just finished my shoot, it was very quick and painless but OMG :blushing-the filmmaker was so good looking I could barely focus on what I was doing. I'm lucky I didn't injure myself or trip on my work clogs. So handsome! Like a hot tattooed version of the old Cafe eye candy! I briefly forgot that I was married :hammer over head



My hod you are hilarious!! Love reading you.  Eye candy indeed!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Cordeliere

We arrived at the next reseller.  MM will have to supply his name.  His shop had two rooms—one with clothes and one with bags.  He had customers in the clothes side so he shut off the bags side—probably to keep someone from lifting a bag from behind his bag.  He had a beautiful display of bags.  There was an array of burgundy bags including a whitebus and a Pullman and some unidentified bags .  There were several kellys but the leather was dried and cracked on the flaps.  There was a croc Pullman.  But CITES can be a problem with exotic vintage.  I mean, who wants their bag confiscated by customs.  We ogled the jacket.  It would take fashion confidence to wear that.  We asked the owner the price of the burgundy Pullman and it was 3500 euros.  The Pullmans I see on the bay are usually about $1500 but they are also in basic black.  I have never seen a burgundy one before and I thought it was beautiful.  In the picture it is just to the right of the leopard hat.   Off to FSH.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> When we go into a reseller, Momasaurus, in her fluent French, asks the proprietor for me if he or she has a rouge h piano.  And so far the answer has always been no.  Then we ask Gabrielle about a rouge h drag bag.  Gabrielle had a red (but not rouge h) drag bag in ostrich that had never been carried.
> 
> 
> My face lit up in amazement at this bag.  And Momasaurus snapped the worst picture of me ever taken.  I will forever describe this picture as the “drowned rat—pregnant cow” picture.  I am wearing a shirt for the first time that I did not realize was made by Omar the Tent Maker.  Because DH told me it was not going to rain, I left the house with no umbrella so my hair and hoodie are wet.  And I have recoiled back in surprise and delight, and my stomach went forward to the pregnant woman stance.  I really do not look this bad.  I am actually sort of on the thin side.  When I bought this shirt the sales person said “oh you are tiny’ and now I realize she meant in comparison to this tent, eh shirt.
> 
> 
> So after declining the drag bag (wasn’t up for an $11,000 euro impulse buy), we marveled over the toile bags and the Chanel suits and moved on.
> View attachment 3383331
> View attachment 3383332



This Friday is so much fun!!! Love these posts.  I don't dislike the " pregnant woman" photo at all.  It's actually natural. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Cordeliere

You may remember that after FSH we tried to go to Sevres but they were closed for inventory.  So then we hoofed it to Catherine Bs.  Took a brief tour of Saint Suplice.  


Catherine B’s is infamous.  The scoop I got from one of our own was that they owners were rather unscrupulous and based the price on what they thought you could afford to pay.  MM had her bright orange bag from FSH, so I am guessing that had an impact on the prices we were quoted.  Only the husband was there and he was sitting out in front at a chair and table when we arrived.  He had two side by side shops.  The first felt very narrow—I am guessing 8 feet wide.  Shelves down one side with scarves, jewelry and some bags.  The scarves were beautifully arranged.  The scarf squares were staggered so the pile formed an 8 point star.


MM is chatting with him in English.  He was tall with dark hair and his speech and mannerisms reminded me of people from Israel.  Not meaning that as a bad thing—just a description.  He could be cast as the Massod agent in TV dramas.  He had this too cool for school air about him.  There is a pile of gavroches on the shelf.  The top one is the exact same pattern and color as the one I bought a few days before at the Flea Market for 100 euros.  MM asks him how much the gavroches are and the answer is 350 euros.  We keep walking to the next room.  It had a reasonable number of bags but my impression was they were not in great shape.  MM took is the picture because she was fascinated with the doublis Kelly.


MM asks the owner the magic question and the answer is no rouge h paino.  Rouge h drag bag?  Yes.  Did you say yes? So we go next door where there are more bags.  There was a navy blue drag bag, but no rouge h.  We think we must be confused.  He asked us we like the blue.  The rouge h is in storage.  He tries to negotiate a price on a bag he hasn’t even shown us.  “It has more patina than the blue.”  That is like when you are shopping for a house and the ad says it has real charm, you know it is a dump.  He went on “For you, I will give you a good price—3800 euros.”  That is about $4370 are current exchange rates.  Then you detax but add customs.  Anyway not cheap.  RX141 has one on the bay that is mint for $3300.  It is a drag II which is not what I want, but still is a good price comparison.  If you are interested, I will get it out of storage for you.  So we said, we will think about it.


I still have Collectors Square to go to but a rouge h paino or drag bag are not looking promising at this moment.  I have kind of made up my mind to get one of the bags I have already seen that was actually not on my radar.  Planning to go back tomorrow to get it if it is still here.  Can anyone guess what it is?


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Momasaurus is a wonderful conversationalist.  I am a good listener so most conversations are one sided where the other person talks a lot and I rarely talk about myself.  But MM asked me a number of interesting questions and my mouth did not stop moving the whole day.  She navigated to the destinations and I blabbed.  She led me through amazing glass ceiling/stone floor shopping galleries.  There was a store with Indian textiles that were beyond beautiful.  I am a real sucker for monitor lizard.  Who could not love the rings? We passed a window Delvaux bags and drooled on the glass.
> 
> View attachment 3383334
> View attachment 3383335
> View attachment 3383336
> View attachment 3383337



Drooled on the glass[emoji23][emoji23]you are sooooo funny dear Corde.


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> This Friday is so much fun!!! Love these posts.  I don't dislike the " pregnant woman" photo at all.  It's actually natural. [emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks for you comment, but I was horrified.  I thought 
I have to go on a diet.
I have to work on my posture.
Time to go back to short hair.
Time to update my glasses.
Do I look like that??? That is not the woman I see in the mirror.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Here is the one picture at FSH.  It was at the scarf counter when the SA was demonstrating ties.  This is when my battery died.  You may remember that after FSH we tried to go to Sevres but they were closed for inventory.  So then we hoofed it to Catherine Bs.  Took a brief tour of Saint Suplice.  MM is a musican who teaches at a prominent university.  It just killed her trained ears that the organist was tuning the organ during our tour.
> 
> 
> Catherine B’s is infamous.  The scoop I got from one of our own was that they owners were rather unscrupulous and based the price on what they thought you could afford to pay.  MM had her bright orange bag from FSH, so I am guessing that had an impact on the prices we were quoted.  Only the husband was there and he was sitting out in front at a chair and table when we arrived.  He had two side by side shops.  The first felt very narrow—I am guessing 8 feet wide.  Shelves down one side with scarves, jewelry and some bags.  The scarves were beautifully arranged.  The scarf squares were staggered so the pile formed an 8 point star.
> 
> 
> MM is chatting with him in English.  He was tall with dark hair and his speech and mannerisms reminded me of people from Israel.  Not meaning that as a bad thing—just a description.  He had this too cool for school air about him.  There is a pile of gavroches on the shelf.  The top one is the exact same pattern and color as the one I bought a few days before at the Flea Market for 100 euros.  MM asks him how much the gavroches are and the answer is 350 euros.  We keep walking to the next room.  It had a reasonable number of bags but my impression was they were not in great shape.  MM took is the picture because she was fascinated with the doublis Kelly.
> 
> 
> MM asks the owner the magic question and the answer is no rouge h paino.  Rouge h drag bag?  Yes.  Did you say yes? So we go next door where there are more bags.  There was a navy blue drag bag, but no rouge h.  We think we must be confused.  He asked us we like the blue.  The rouge h is in storage.  He tries to negotiate a price on a bag he hasn’t even shown us.  “It has more patina than the blue.”  That is like when you are shopping for a house and the ad says it has real charm, you know it is a dump.  He went on “For you, I will give you a good price—3800 euros.”  That is about $4370 are current exchange rates.  Then you detax but add customs.  Anyway not cheap.  RX141 has one on the bay that is mint for $3300.  It is a drag II which is not what I want, but still is a good price comparison.  If you are interested, I will get it out of storage for you.  So we said, we will think about it.
> 
> 
> I still have Collectors Square to go to but a rouge h paino or drag bag are not looking promising at this moment.  I have kind of made up my mind to get one of the bags I have already seen that was actually not on my radar.  Planning to go back tomorrow to get it if it is still here.  Can anyone guess what it is?
> 
> 
> The burgundy Pullman next to the leopard hat??


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Thanks for you comment, but I was horrified.  I thought
> I have to go on a diet.
> I have to work on my posture.
> Time to go back to short hair.
> Time to update my glasses.
> Do I look like that??? That is not the woman I see in the mirror.



LOL I am the one that needs to lose weight. Two babies in three and a half years. Fat kept piling on me. So far I managed to gain twenty lbs. what's funny is that after my first one I went back to my original weight but then I just ballooned. 

I don't see a horrible woman in that photo but a relaxed lady gazing at interesting items carefully. [emoji8]


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere
Love your report! I was practically drooling on my iPad screen looking at your window shots.
I see MM took you to galleries viviennes and the Wolff and decourtis shop- I was actually going to suggest that place. She has beautiful textiles.
Did you go back for that beautiful ostrich bag???
And what scarf are you wearing?


----------



## Mindi B

Cordy, those little roofed shopping galleries are the BEST.  So charming, and the stores in them are always odd and/or fabulous.  Loving the pics!  P.S. If that is a "bad" picture of you, you are WELL ahead of the game!

MrsO, those hot artistic types, oh my.  Your shoot will probably show you with some lovely color in your cheeks :Groucho smiley:


----------



## katekluet

Cordeliere said:


> Here is the one picture at FSH.  It was at the scarf counter when the SA was demonstrating ties.  This is when my battery died.  You may remember that after FSH we tried to go to Sevres but they were closed for inventory.  So then we hoofed it to Catherine Bs.  Took a brief tour of Saint Suplice.
> 
> 
> Catherine B’s is infamous.  The scoop I got from one of our own was that they owners were rather unscrupulous and based the price on what they thought you could afford to pay.  MM had her bright orange bag from FSH, so I am guessing that had an impact on the prices we were quoted.  Only the husband was there and he was sitting out in front at a chair and table when we arrived.  He had two side by side shops.  The first felt very narrow—I am guessing 8 feet wide.  Shelves down one side with scarves, jewelry and some bags.  The scarves were beautifully arranged.  The scarf squares were staggered so the pile formed an 8 point star.
> 
> 
> MM is chatting with him in English.  He was tall with dark hair and his speech and mannerisms reminded me of people from Israel.  Not meaning that as a bad thing—just a description.  He could be cast as the Massod agent in TV dramas.  He had this too cool for school air about him.  There is a pile of gavroches on the shelf.  The top one is the exact same pattern and color as the one I bought a few days before at the Flea Market for 100 euros.  MM asks him how much the gavroches are and the answer is 350 euros.  We keep walking to the next room.  It had a reasonable number of bags but my impression was they were not in great shape.  MM took is the picture because she was fascinated with the doublis Kelly.
> 
> 
> MM asks the owner the magic question and the answer is no rouge h paino.  Rouge h drag bag?  Yes.  Did you say yes? So we go next door where there are more bags.  There was a navy blue drag bag, but no rouge h.  We think we must be confused.  He asked us we like the blue.  The rouge h is in storage.  He tries to negotiate a price on a bag he hasn’t even shown us.  “It has more patina than the blue.”  That is like when you are shopping for a house and the ad says it has real charm, you know it is a dump.  He went on “For you, I will give you a good price—3800 euros.”  That is about $4370 are current exchange rates.  Then you detax but add customs.  Anyway not cheap.  RX141 has one on the bay that is mint for $3300.  It is a drag II which is not what I want, but still is a good price comparison.  If you are interested, I will get it out of storage for you.  So we said, we will think about it.
> 
> 
> I still have Collectors Square to go to but a rouge h paino or drag bag are not looking promising at this moment.  I have kind of made up my mind to get one of the bags I have already seen that was actually not on my radar.  Planning to go back tomorrow to get it if it is still here.  Can anyone guess what it is
> 
> I am hoping it is the fabulous ostrich red bag!! Wow!!
> I am enjoying your posts so so much, love all the detail, impressions, etc....thank you both for sharing so entertainingly with all of us


----------



## dharma

Cordeliere said:


> Here is the one picture at FSH.  It was at the scarf counter when the SA was demonstrating ties.  This is when my battery died.  You may remember that after FSH we tried to go to Sevres but they were closed for inventory.  So then we hoofed it to Catherine Bs.  Took a brief tour of Saint Suplice.
> 
> 
> Catherine B’s is infamous.  The scoop I got from one of our own was that they owners were rather unscrupulous and based the price on what they thought you could afford to pay.  MM had her bright orange bag from FSH, so I am guessing that had an impact on the prices we were quoted.  Only the husband was there and he was sitting out in front at a chair and table when we arrived.  He had two side by side shops.  The first felt very narrow—I am guessing 8 feet wide.  Shelves down one side with scarves, jewelry and some bags.  The scarves were beautifully arranged.  The scarf squares were staggered so the pile formed an 8 point star.
> 
> 
> MM is chatting with him in English.  He was tall with dark hair and his speech and mannerisms reminded me of people from Israel.  Not meaning that as a bad thing—just a description.  He could be cast as the Massod agent in TV dramas.  He had this too cool for school air about him.  There is a pile of gavroches on the shelf.  The top one is the exact same pattern and color as the one I bought a few days before at the Flea Market for 100 euros.  MM asks him how much the gavroches are and the answer is 350 euros.  We keep walking to the next room.  It had a reasonable number of bags but my impression was they were not in great shape.  MM took is the picture because she was fascinated with the doublis Kelly.
> 
> 
> MM asks the owner the magic question and the answer is no rouge h paino.  Rouge h drag bag?  Yes.  Did you say yes? So we go next door where there are more bags.  There was a navy blue drag bag, but no rouge h.  We think we must be confused.  He asked us we like the blue.  The rouge h is in storage.  He tries to negotiate a price on a bag he hasn’t even shown us.  “It has more patina than the blue.”  That is like when you are shopping for a house and the ad says it has real charm, you know it is a dump.  He went on “For you, I will give you a good price—3800 euros.”  That is about $4370 are current exchange rates.  Then you detax but add customs.  Anyway not cheap.  RX141 has one on the bay that is mint for $3300.  It is a drag II which is not what I want, but still is a good price comparison.  If you are interested, I will get it out of storage for you.  So we said, we will think about it.
> 
> 
> I still have Collectors Square to go to but a rouge h paino or drag bag are not looking promising at this moment.  I have kind of made up my mind to get one of the bags I have already seen that was actually not on my radar.  Planning to go back tomorrow to get it if it is still here.  Can anyone guess what it is?





Cordeliere said:


> Thanks for you comment, but I was horrified.  I thought
> I have to go on a diet.
> I have to work on my posture.
> Time to go back to short hair.
> Time to update my glasses.
> Do I look like that??? That is not the woman I see in the mirror.



I vote for the Pullman. If you don't get it, I might 
I can't tell you how much I am loving your reports. And I second Mindi, a visit to Paris with you and Moma is on my wish list.


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> Multi Quote PSA- just click "Quote" under each post you'd like to add to your multi quote and then click reply on the last one, they will all appear in the box and you can type your reply.
> 
> Ok, I just finished my shoot, it was very quick and painless but OMG :blushing-the filmmaker was so good looking I could barely focus on what I was doing. I'm lucky I didn't injure myself or trip on my work clogs. So handsome! Like a hot tattooed version of the old Cafe eye candy! I briefly forgot that I was married :hammer over head



Hmmm that was what i was attempting and it's not working on my old iPad....but....accidentally, I realized it does work if I click reply after EACH quote. Very strange. 
Anyway, back to the guy..........OMG. We need a photo or a reference. I have had these moments at work and feel like a super dirty old lady when it happens. Not good. But I've been married 26 years so a little excitement and a few naughty thoughts are good for the soul.


----------



## momasaurus

Mindi B said:


> Cordy and moma, I have hugely enjoyed your cyber-postcards from Paris.  But, seriously, you both have to come with me next time I go, so start saving up again _now!_


June is really the best month in Paris. Long days, amazing light. And next year, I will book properly, to include THE H SALES!!


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> Cordy- thanks for your story! And momma for the pix.
> That MT is beautiful on you momma!
> By the way did you see any FW scarves yet?


Thank you dear. I completely forgot to ask about F/W scarves! In past years I've been obsessed with what's new and when it reaches the stores (to the great annoyance of my SAs, no doubt), but this year I've totally slacked!! Sorry.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Whew!  Thanks ladies for repairing my tattered self esteem.  And I totally agree with dharma.   I nominate Mindi for prom queen.  All in favor say aye.
> 
> 
> So here is my problem.  I am staying fairly close to  the Hermes on Rue de Sevres.  I feel like I SHOULD go in.  I actually am curious.  I could look at the moussies but if I decided to buy one, I would probably buy it at the duty free shop in the airport.  So ladies, please say something to me to either make me feel like I am not a poser if I go into Sevres or make me feel like it is ok to be a poser, or something.   Help please.  Do people feel ok about looking with no intent to buy?
> 
> View attachment 3383021


*Cordy*, have I taught you nothing? You can do this. You must, really, because as *lanit* says: the space is amazing. Drag DH along and just ogle everything. The petit H displays are adorable. I don't even know what some of that stuff is, but it's cute! Ask if the new F/W scarves are in yet, and if so, look at them and play with them and say thank you and that you are waiting for more CWs. (And report back to us, please, because I let *scarf1* down). See what moussies they have. Go downstairs and check out everything, then go back up and have tea!


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Hmmm that was what i was attempting and it's not working on my old iPad....but....accidentally, I realized it does work if I click reply after EACH quote. Very strange.
> Anyway, back to the guy..........OMG. We need a photo or a reference. I have had these moments at work and feel like a super dirty old lady when it happens. Not good. But I've been married 26 years so a little excitement and a few naughty thoughts are good for the soul.



well I can't post his photo and I didn't take a selfie with him. we are going to have a meeting about another project but obviously that's strictly business. 

he sort of looked like this guy but with better tattoos (and he was wearing a shirt)


----------



## momasaurus

MrsOwen3 said:


> This looks great on you Moma! I'm going to look at the available CW in this design when I'm next at my store. I'm not wearing my 90s lately but this one really speaks to me.


I love the 60s vibe of Modernism Tropicale - I think it will suit you well. There a zillions of CWs, all interesting. Hope you find the perfect one. (happy anticipatory face).


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> When we go into a reseller, Momasaurus, in her fluent French, asks the proprietor for me if he or she has a rouge h piano.  And so far the answer has always been no.  Then we ask Gabrielle about a rouge h drag bag.  Gabrielle had a red (but not rouge h) drag bag in ostrich that had never been carried.
> 
> 
> My face lit up in amazement at this bag.  And Momasaurus snapped the worst picture of me ever taken.  I will forever describe this picture as the “drowned rat—pregnant cow” picture.  I am wearing a shirt for the first time that I did not realize was made by Omar the Tent Maker.  Because DH told me it was not going to rain, I left the house with no umbrella so my hair and hoodie are wet.  And I have recoiled back in surprise and delight, and my stomach went forward to the pregnant woman stance.  I really do not look this bad.  I am actually sort of on the thin side.  When I bought this shirt the sales person said “oh you are tiny’ and now I realize she meant in comparison to this tent, eh shirt.
> 
> 
> So after declining the drag bag (wasn’t up for an $11,000 euro impulse buy), we marveled over the toile bags and the Chanel suits and moved on.
> View attachment 3383331
> View attachment 3383332


I can attest to the fact that *Cordy* is quite trim! I just love the expression on her face admiring this bag (this was before we talked about greasy hands and ostrich stains). It is a breathtaking piece.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> We arrived at the next reseller.  MM will have to supply his name.  His shop had two rooms—one with clothes and one with bags.  He had customers in the clothes side so he shut off the bags side—probably to keep someone from lifting a bag from behind his bag.  He had a beautiful display of bags.  There was an array of burgundy bags including a whitebus and a Pullman and some unidentified bags .  There were several kellys but the leather was dried and cracked on the flaps.  There was a croc Pullman.  But CITES can be a problem with exotic vintage.  I mean, who wants their bag confiscated by customs.  We ogled the jacket.  It would take fashion confidence to wear that.  We asked the owner the price of the burgundy Pullman and it was 3500 euros.  The Pullmans I see on the bay are usually about $1500 but they are also in basic black.  I have never seen a burgundy one before and I thought it was beautiful.  In the picture it is just to the right of the leopard hat.   Off to FSH.
> 
> View attachment 3383346
> View attachment 3383347


This is Didier Ludot, near GG in the Palais Royale arcade shops.


----------



## momasaurus

dharma said:


> I vote for the Pullman. If you don't get it, I might
> I can't tell you how much I am loving your reports. And I second Mindi, a visit to Paris with you and Moma is on my wish list.



That would be awesome!


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> well I can't post his photo and I didn't take a selfie with him. we are going to have a meeting about another project but obviously that's strictly business.
> 
> he sort of looked like this guy but with better tattoos (and he was wearing a shirt)
> View attachment 3383564



OMG!!!  He is definitely drool worthy.


----------



## cremel

Corde, I have been anxiously waiting for your answer. Was it the Pullman? Or another one?


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> OMG!!!  He is definitely drool worthy.



Whoa!!!! Hot!![emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## cremel

Just received my new scarf today. Pardon my minie mouse T shirt that doesn't go well with it but I just wanted to be comfy after a long day at work.  [emoji4]


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> And what scarf are you wearing?



La Tour Eiffel Senvole

After this trip, I feel much better about my lack of tying skills.  I have embraced the French girl throw it on style.


----------



## EmileH

Mrs Owen you are too funny. I'm sure you will look great in your photos/ video. [emoji4]

Momasaurus and Cordeliare you had so much fun. I recognized didier ludot. He used to have a shop there named Le petite robe en noir. He sold vintage little black dresses that were amazing as well as his own designs. One beautiful spring day 5-6 years ago DH and I went there and I picked out one of his creations. He fitted it for me himself. And his niece was there that day trying in her wedding dress which he designed. Oh my it was incredible. We had a great deal of fun with them. I still have my little black dress but alas it's a bit snug. I'm hoping to get back into it soon. I was sad this last trip to see that he closed that store. The store itself was so beautiful. Here's a photo.


----------



## momasaurus

cremel said:


> Just received my new scarf today. Pardon my minie mouse T shirt that doesn't go well with it but I just wanted to be comfy after a long day at work.  [emoji4]


I love this design and have been ogling it here and there. Nice!! I even think you could make it work with the tshirt and some attitude!


----------



## dhfwu

I'm envious of all the eye candy in your pictures, Cordy. Thanks for sharing with us! Seeing those displays of H bags must feel like finding stashes of hidden treasure.

Also, the main things I noticed about you in the picture are your wonderful smile and the way your scarf shimmers. I understand why people don't want to post pictures of their faces, but I like seeing the way someone's smile extends up to her eyes. There's something about "whole face joy" that makes me happy. You look quite nice, IMHO. Hope you got the Pullman!


----------



## dhfwu

Dharma and MrsO, a few years ago, my co-worker and her mother spotted then-Senator Scott Brown at lunch, and her mother quietly declared, "Now that is a good looking man." As my co-worker put it, "She's [X] years old, but she's not DEAD."


----------



## momasaurus

A few random pix from my time in Paris. My favorite museum in the world is the Cluny in Paris. Medieval spaces, and sculpture at its best. And the Unicorn tapestries!! They represent the five senses, plus a mysterious sixth sense (love?). To me they are more affecting that the lovely series in the Cloisters in NYC, and the display is almost overwhelming in impact.    In the courtyard is a stone guy (waterspout) who appears to be barfing. LOL


----------



## momasaurus

Most tourists know about the bookstore Shakespeare and Company, and its history. It's like Disneyland now, unfortunately, with a cafe attached where you can be unashamedly American. But nearby is The Abbey Bookstore, legendary in its own way. Worth a visit. The lovely owner, Brian, often cracks open prosecco in the afternoon. You have to drink it outside, though, as the inside is the most crowded space I have ever seen! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Sorry the picture of the chocolate medallion is too large - can't figure out how to edit it now. And the sky over the Eiffel Tower on my last morning - actually the sky was amazing every day during my time there, ever changing, threatening then clearing, massive in its impact.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> A few random pix from my time in Paris. My favorite museum in the world is the Cluny in Paris. Medieval spaces, and sculpture at its best. And the Unicorn tapestries!! They represent the five senses, plus a mysterious sixth sense (love?). To me they are more affecting that the lovely series in the Cloisters in NYC, and the display is almost overwhelming in impact.    In the courtyard is a stone guy (waterspout) who appears to be barfing. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383793
> View attachment 3383794
> View attachment 3383795
> View attachment 3383796




Great pictures.  Forgot to go there.  Running out of time.   Have a substantial to do list for next time.


----------



## Cordeliere

dhfwu said:


> I'm envious of all the eye candy in your pictures, Cordy. Thanks for sharing with us! Seeing those displays of H bags must feel like finding stashes of hidden treasure.
> 
> Also, the main things I noticed about you in the picture are your wonderful smile and the way your scarf shimmers. I understand why people don't want to post pictures of their faces, but I like seeing the way someone's smile extends up to her eyes. There's something about "whole face joy" that makes me happy. You look quite nice, IMHO. Hope you got the Pullman!



Thank you.  You are very kind.


----------



## Cordeliere

I have a preview of coming attractions.   i went to Collectors Square and Hermes Sevres today and took pictures.   I am going for by bag tomorrow so no updates on that yet.  We have tickets for the Eiffel Tower in about 2 hours, so couldn't squeeze it all in today.


----------



## Croisette7

scarf1 said:


> Cordeliere
> Love your report! I was practically drooling on my iPad screen looking at your window shots.
> I see MM took you to galleries viviennes and the Wolff and decourtis shop- I was actually going to suggest that place. She has beautiful textiles.
> Did you go back for that beautiful ostrich bag???
> And what scarf are you wearing?



*scarf1, *you should visit Wolff & Decourtis next time. As an avid collector, I own almost all of her shawls.


----------



## scarf1

Croisette7 said:


> *scarf1, *you should visit Wolff & Decourtis next time. As an avid collector, I own almost all of her shawls.


I don't own any of her shawls, but do have 3 scarves. VIctoria is delightful.


----------



## Croisette7

scarf1 said:


> I don't own any of her shawls, but do have 3 scarves. VIctoria is delightful.


Yes, she is and her shawls and scarves are spectacular.


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> A few random pix from my time in Paris. My favorite museum in the world is the Cluny in Paris. Medieval spaces, and sculpture at its best. And the Unicorn tapestries!! They represent the five senses, plus a mysterious sixth sense (love?). To me they are more affecting that the lovely series in the Cloisters in NYC, and the display is almost overwhelming in impact.    In the courtyard is a stone guy (waterspout) who appears to be barfing. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383793
> View attachment 3383794
> View attachment 3383795
> View attachment 3383796



Thank you for sharing moma.  Love these historical architectures.  The first picture reminds me of the French chateaux just outside of Paris.  We visited about five of them. Each has its own charateristic. Whatever style you prefer, you will find a world of majesty, history, and serenity just a short day trip away from Paris. Here are two photos of typical French gardens(hmm I took them several years ago and I think they were from chateau de villandry.)


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> I have a preview of coming attractions.   i went to Collectors Square and Hermes Sevres today and took pictures.   I am going for by bag tomorrow so no updates on that yet.  We have tickets for the Eiffel Tower in about 2 hours, so couldn't squeeze it all in today.



Enjoy Corde. The line was always super long for the Eiffel tower each time we went. Perhaps next time we will try.


----------



## momasaurus

cremel said:


> Thank you for sharing moma.  Love these historical architectures.  The first picture reminds me of the French chateaux just outside of Paris.  We visited about five of them. Each has its own charateristic. Whatever style you prefer, you will find a world of majesty, history, and serenity just a short day trip away from Paris. Here are two photos of typical French gardens(hmm I took them several years ago and I think they were from chateau de villandry.)


These are great! I love the symmetry and spaciousness of the formal French gardens. Very harmonious and calming.


----------



## csshopper

cremel said:


> Thank you for sharing moma.  Love these historical architectures.  The first picture reminds me of the French chateaux just outside of Paris.  We visited about five of them. Each has its own charateristic. Whatever style you prefer, you will find a world of majesty, history, and serenity just a short day trip away from Paris. Here are two photos of typical French gardens(hmm I took them several years ago and I think they were from chateau de villandry.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's Villandry. A simply wonderful garden. We especially loved the garden sections in the second picture. Never realized vegetables could be so spectacular in a garden landscape. It sure did not look like the rows of things my uncle drove his tractor through 60 years ago!
> Villandry had a very nice garden shop there and my late DH purchased a pair of garden shears. I just finished deadheading the latest rose blooming spree with them, they are my favorite gardening tool and always spark a memory.


----------



## Maedi

momasaurus said:


> A few random pix from my time in Paris. My favorite museum in the world is the Cluny in Paris. Medieval spaces, and sculpture at its best. And the Unicorn tapestries!! They represent the five senses, plus a mysterious sixth sense (love?). To me they are more affecting that the lovely series in the Cloisters in NYC, and the display is almost overwhelming in impact.    In the courtyard is a stone guy (waterspout) who appears to be barfing. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383793
> View attachment 3383794
> View attachment 3383795
> View attachment 3383796



Love these photos, momasaurus. In German, what is called the sixth sense in English, is called the seventh sense. I've always wondered what the extra sense might be and thought it could be reason.


----------



## momasaurus

Maedi said:


> Love these photos, momasaurus. In German, what is called the sixth sense in English, is called the seventh sense. I've always wondered what the extra sense might be and thought it could be reason.



For a German, reason would be a logical sixth sense! 

And I just remembered - aren't these the tapestries hanging on the wall of the common room in Gryffendor?


----------



## dharma

momasaurus said:


> For a German, reason would be a logical sixth sense!
> 
> And I just remembered - aren't these the tapestries hanging on the wall of the common room in Gryffendor?


I love the Cluny too, momasaurus! The room of  headless statues from Notre Damn is life changing. Here is a pic of the Gryffendor common room from the HP set in London. They had the tapestries made based on those at the Cluny. Highly recommend a trip to the set for any fan while in London, it's amazing!


----------



## dharma

Cordeliere said:


> I have a preview of coming attractions.   i went to Collectors Square and Hermes Sevres today and took pictures.   I am going for by bag tomorrow so no updates on that yet.  We have tickets for the Eiffel Tower in about 2 hours, so couldn't squeeze it all in today.


Can't wait to hear about Collectors Square and your trip to Sevres! Have fun!


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Enjoy Corde. The line was always super long for the Eiffel tower each time we went. Perhaps next time we will try.



I booked tickets for the lifts back in March and printed them so we got to go through the short security line and did not have to stand in the ticket lines.  The tickets are for a specific time.   Ours was 5pm.  The would not let us enter the lift queue until 4:55.  Once we got past the initial security it was very difficult for us to figure out where to go.  There are no personal to ask.   Next time we come back I would like to eat at one of the two restaurants in the tower but there are very very expensive and we just were not ready for that this trip.



dharma said:


> Can't wait to hear about Collectors Square and your trip to Sevres! Have fun!



Yesterday I went to Collectors Square by myself and went to Sevres with DH.  I was really really pooped from walking there twice and then the walking around the tower and to Quai Branly.  I have lots of pics of CS and H, just need time to post.  Went back to the Flea Market today and got my bag.  I got a different one than I had planned.  Will share soon.  Need a nap.


----------



## Mindi B

Very excited for you, Cordy; can't wait to see whatchagot!


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> I booked tickets for the lifts back in March and printed them so we got to go through the short security line and did not have to stand in the ticket lines.  The tickets are for a specific time.   Ours was 5pm.  The would not let us enter the lift queue until 4:55.  Once we got past the initial security it was very difficult for us to figure out where to go.  There are no personal to ask.   Next time we come back I would like to eat at one of the two restaurants in the tower but there are very very expensive and we just were not ready for that this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I went to Collectors Square by myself and went to Sevres with DH.  I was really really pooped from walking there twice and then the walking around the tower and to Quai Branly.  I have lots of pics of CS and H, just need time to post.  Went back to the Flea Market today and got my bag.  I got a different one than I had planned.  Will share soon.  Need a nap.



What a teaser!!! Can't waiting see!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordy, just dropping in to say how much I am enjoying yours and moma's adventures.
Thank you for taking the time to share.
I also say do go to Sevres for the experience.  I don't see any harm in going with no intention of buying.  If you don't look you don't know what you may like for the future.
It can also open up other interesting avenues for you such as colours or shapes of things.
I too love looking at the architecture, so I would love to go just for the atmosphere and structure.
I am sure the staff would find that refreshing rather than another "Can I have an birkin request".


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> I booked tickets for the lifts back in March and printed them so we got to go through the short security line and did not have to stand in the ticket lines.  The tickets are for a specific time.   Ours was 5pm.  The would not let us enter the lift queue until 4:55.  Once we got past the initial security it was very difficult for us to figure out where to go.  There are no personal to ask.   Next time we come back I would like to eat at one of the two restaurants in the tower but there are very very expensive and we just were not ready for that this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I went to Collectors Square by myself and went to Sevres with DH.  I was really really pooped from walking there twice and then the walking around the tower and to Quai Branly.  I have lots of pics of CS and H, just need time to post.  Went back to the Flea Market today and got my bag.  I got a different one than I had planned.  Will share soon.  Need a nap.


 Scratch my earlier post, great to see that you went to Sevres, hope that you had a great time.
Still trying to understand this new site, thought I had quoted in my original post. Obviously not. Sad face.

Also I have no likes under my name either, no idea how this new system works, but I don't do social media either so think this will be challenging.... sad face, slinks out of room quietly hoping to not sound really stupid....


----------



## CapriTrotteur

momasaurus said:


> A few random pix from my time in Paris. My favorite museum in the world is the Cluny in Paris. Medieval spaces, and sculpture at its best. And the Unicorn tapestries!! They represent the five senses, plus a mysterious sixth sense (love?). To me they are more affecting that the lovely series in the Cloisters in NYC, and the display is almost overwhelming in impact.    In the courtyard is a stone guy (waterspout) who appears to be barfing. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383793
> View attachment 3383794
> View attachment 3383795
> View attachment 3383796



Those photos are wonderful.  Thank you for sharing yours and Cordy's trip, it is such fun to read.  I too love the medieval architecture.  If we go on holiday we normally try and find the old parts of town and enjoy the architecture.
Lovely scarf too that you picked up, the colour way suits you well. smile and wave. oh, i have actually found the picture button to insert too! I am progressing.


----------



## Cordeliere

Ok, to tell you what I got, I am going to torture you with my purse plan.  Purse selection is totally dependent on lifestyle.  I have had two professional careers and now I am the chief maintenance officer of our apartment building.  That means during the day, I mostly don’t work, but when I do, the only places I go are Home Depot and our apartment building or other rentals.  At night, DH and I partake of the cultural opportunities and nice restaurants at hand.  We live in a small Florida coastal town know for having fab culture.  It attracts foreign tourists who want to go to the opera, ballet, theatre, and orchestra after their day at the beach. 


So what this means for the purse plan is I need one day bag and a lot of lady bags.  I currently have 4 lady bags.  I have a 28  black porc Kelly, a blue lizard Sac Lotto, a noisette box Sandrine, and a violet Valentino rockstud.  Purple is my favorite color.  What I was hoping to find in Paris was either a 1980ish rouge h piano or drag bag or a raisin dalvy.  I was thinking the piano or drag bag could be my everyday bag.


After hitting about 12 shops and not finding what I was looking for, the bag I kept thinking about was the cyclamen and orange vibrato picotin at Le Monde du Voyage.  This is the very nice couple Croisette told Momasaurus about out.  He is French and she is English.  The picotin was just a little bundle of sunshine and joy that would fit right in with my Florida lifestyle.  The vibrato actually feels very good.  The hand of a bag is the most important attribute.  And did I mention it is purple?  It passed the “must make heart sing” test. 


But we get there and that bag is reserved.  Please put on your sunnies and I will give you a little taste of bag joy by reposting the pic from the first trip with Momasaurus.  I also have a pic of the different bag like it on my computer that I am posting.  It is the only vibrato I have ever seen that I like.  I was not crushed when I was told this could not be mind, because there was something  else just as pleasing in his shop.


----------



## Cordeliere

Before I tell you what happened, I need to do a little side detour of the story to DH.  He has told me not to call him the Lab anymore.  He doesn’t mind being nicknamed a canine, but I think he considers Labs not to have enough testosterone.  He says I can refer to him as a frisky Siberian Husky, but to me that connotes killer and does not convey his relentless rapport building with anyone that can fog a mirror.


So DH hates to shop with me for any item that could have a variable price.  Remember the picture of my smile when I saw the ostrich drag bag?  When I see something I like, I light up.  And when I light up, salesmen raise the price, not lower it.  DH and I agree that I will examine many of Alain’s bags before pouncing on the picotin. 


So while I am examining all the other bags and feigning interest, DH is doing the charm offense on Alain.  And his wife, Helen, returns.  And they have just taken their children to Miami and Key West.  They had planned to hit our town but passed in favor of a day of rest.  So they are talking Florida, Florida, Florida.  And the conversation has moved on to the point were he is inviting them to visit us in Florida and talking about exchanging contact info.


I had to move them out of the tiny main aisle so I could look at what was in the cases.  And there, leaning against the wall was a violine clutch.  Did I mention my favorite color is purple?  And this was no ordinary clutch.  It was violine ostrich.  If I could have the bag of my dreams it would be a violine ostrich Kelly.  But for 1/20 of the price, I could be really, really happy with a violine ostrich clutch.  A clutch is actually awesome for my vintage lady bag lifestyle.  And it was a ridiculously low 1300 euros. 


So Alain checks me out and says “for you a little discount—1200 euros.”  This makes DH very happy.  And he is still lobbying to get me the picotin.  Alain has reserved it for a regular customer, Baby Jane Holzer (Andy Worhol’s muse), who is coming later in the day to pick it up.  If Jane changes her mind, DH wants me to get it and they will mail it to me.  So Café can I have some vibes to fend off Jane from claiming my bag?


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Before I tell you what happened, I need to do a little side detour of the story to DH.  He has told me not to call him the Lab anymore.  He doesn’t mind being nicknamed a canine, but I think he considers Labs not to have enough testosterone.  He says I can refer to him as a frisky Siberian Husky, but to me that connotes killer and does not convey his relentless rapport building with anyone that can fog a mirror.
> 
> 
> So DH hates to shop with me for any item that could have a variable price.  Remember the picture of my smile when I saw the ostrich drag bag?  When I see something I like, I light up.  And when I light up, salesmen raise the price, not lower it.  DH and I agree that I will examine many of Alain’s bags before pouncing on the picotin.
> 
> 
> So while I am examining all the other bags and feigning interest, DH is doing the charm offense on Alain.  And his wife, Helen, returns.  And they have just taken their children to Miami and Key West.  They had planned to hit our town but passed in favor of a day of rest.  So they are talking Florida, Florida, Florida.  And the conversation has moved on to the point were he is inviting them to visit us in Florida and talking about exchanging contact info.
> 
> 
> I had to move them out of the tiny main aisle so I could look at what was in the cases.  And there, leaning against the wall was a violine clutch.  Did I mention my favorite color is purple?  And this was no ordinary clutch.  It was violine ostrich.  If I could have the bag of my dreams it would be a violine ostrich Kelly.  But for 1/20 of the price, I could be really, really happy with a violine ostrich clutch.  A clutch is actually awesome for my vintage lady bag lifestyle.  And it was a ridiculously low 1300 euros.
> 
> 
> So Alain checks me out and says “for you a little discount—1200 euros.”  This makes DH very happy.  And he is still lobbying to get me the picotin.  Alain has reserved it for a regular customer, Baby Jane Holzer (Andy Worhol’s muse), who is coming later in the day to pick it up.  If Jane changes her mind, DH wants me to get it and they will mail it to me.  So Café can I have some vibes to fend off Jane from claiming my bag?
> View attachment 3384971
> View attachment 3384972



Sending good vibes your way!!!


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> Before I tell you what happened, I need to do a little side detour of the story to DH.  He has told me not to call him the Lab anymore.  He doesn’t mind being nicknamed a canine, but I think he considers Labs not to have enough testosterone.  He says I can refer to him as a frisky Siberian Husky, but to me that connotes killer and does not convey his relentless rapport building with anyone that can fog a mirror.
> 
> 
> So DH hates to shop with me for any item that could have a variable price.  Remember the picture of my smile when I saw the ostrich drag bag?  When I see something I like, I light up.  And when I light up, salesmen raise the price, not lower it.  DH and I agree that I will examine many of Alain’s bags before pouncing on the picotin.
> 
> 
> So while I am examining all the other bags and feigning interest, DH is doing the charm offense on Alain.  And his wife, Helen, returns.  And they have just taken their children to Miami and Key West.  They had planned to hit our town but passed in favor of a day of rest.  So they are talking Florida, Florida, Florida.  And the conversation has moved on to the point were he is inviting them to visit us in Florida and talking about exchanging contact info.
> 
> 
> I had to move them out of the tiny main aisle so I could look at what was in the cases.  And there, leaning against the wall was a violine clutch.  Did I mention my favorite color is purple?  And this was no ordinary clutch.  It was violine ostrich.  If I could have the bag of my dreams it would be a violine ostrich Kelly.  But for 1/20 of the price, I could be really, really happy with a violine ostrich clutch.  A clutch is actually awesome for my vintage lady bag lifestyle.  And it was a ridiculously low 1300 euros.
> 
> 
> So Alain checks me out and says “for you a little discount—1200 euros.”  This makes DH very happy.  And he is still lobbying to get me the picotin.  Alain has reserved it for a regular customer, Baby Jane Holzer (Andy Worhol’s muse), who is coming later in the day to pick it up.  If Jane changes her mind, DH wants me to get it and they will mail it to me.  So Café can I have some vibes to fend off Jane from claiming my bag?
> View attachment 3384971
> View attachment 3384972



good vibes that Baby Jane gets distracted and leaves the bag for you!!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> Before I tell you what happened, I need to do a little side detour of the story to DH.  He has told me not to call him the Lab anymore.  He doesn’t mind being nicknamed a canine, but I think he considers Labs not to have enough testosterone.  He says I can refer to him as a frisky Siberian Husky, but to me that connotes killer and does not convey his relentless rapport building with anyone that can fog a mirror.
> 
> 
> So DH hates to shop with me for any item that could have a variable price.  Remember the picture of my smile when I saw the ostrich drag bag?  When I see something I like, I light up.  And when I light up, salesmen raise the price, not lower it.  DH and I agree that I will examine many of Alain’s bags before pouncing on the picotin.
> 
> 
> So while I am examining all the other bags and feigning interest, DH is doing the charm offense on Alain.  And his wife, Helen, returns.  And they have just taken their children to Miami and Key West.  They had planned to hit our town but passed in favor of a day of rest.  So they are talking Florida, Florida, Florida.  And the conversation has moved on to the point were he is inviting them to visit us in Florida and talking about exchanging contact info.
> 
> 
> I had to move them out of the tiny main aisle so I could look at what was in the cases.  And there, leaning against the wall was a violine clutch.  Did I mention my favorite color is purple?  And this was no ordinary clutch.  It was violine ostrich.  If I could have the bag of my dreams it would be a violine ostrich Kelly.  But for 1/20 of the price, I could be really, really happy with a violine ostrich clutch.  A clutch is actually awesome for my vintage lady bag lifestyle.  And it was a ridiculously low 1300 euros.
> 
> 
> So Alain checks me out and says “for you a little discount—1200 euros.”  This makes DH very happy.  And he is still lobbying to get me the picotin.  Alain has reserved it for a regular customer, Baby Jane Holzer (Andy Worhol’s muse), who is coming later in the day to pick it up.  If Jane changes her mind, DH wants me to get it and they will mail it to me.  So Café can I have some vibes to fend off Jane from claiming my bag?
> View attachment 3384971
> View attachment 3384972



Also sending good vibes for bag fending. Maybe DH can work some more magic with Alain and "score" for you!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> Before I tell you what happened, I need to do a little side detour of the story to DH.  He has told me not to call him the Lab anymore.  He doesn’t mind being nicknamed a canine, but I think he considers Labs not to have enough testosterone.  He says I can refer to him as a frisky Siberian Husky, but to me that connotes killer and does not convey his relentless rapport building with anyone that can fog a mirror.
> 
> 
> So DH hates to shop with me for any item that could have a variable price.  Remember the picture of my smile when I saw the ostrich drag bag?  When I see something I like, I light up.  And when I light up, salesmen raise the price, not lower it.  DH and I agree that I will examine many of Alain’s bags before pouncing on the picotin.
> 
> 
> So while I am examining all the other bags and feigning interest, DH is doing the charm offense on Alain.  And his wife, Helen, returns.  And they have just taken their children to Miami and Key West.  They had planned to hit our town but passed in favor of a day of rest.  So they are talking Florida, Florida, Florida.  And the conversation has moved on to the point were he is inviting them to visit us in Florida and talking about exchanging contact info.
> 
> 
> I had to move them out of the tiny main aisle so I could look at what was in the cases.  And there, leaning against the wall was a violine clutch.  Did I mention my favorite color is purple?  And this was no ordinary clutch.  It was violine ostrich.  If I could have the bag of my dreams it would be a violine ostrich Kelly.  But for 1/20 of the price, I could be really, really happy with a violine ostrich clutch.  A clutch is actually awesome for my vintage lady bag lifestyle.  And it was a ridiculously low 1300 euros.
> 
> 
> So Alain checks me out and says “for you a little discount—1200 euros.”  This makes DH very happy.  And he is still lobbying to get me the picotin.  Alain has reserved it for a regular customer, Baby Jane Holzer (Andy Worhol’s muse), who is coming later in the day to pick it up.  If Jane changes her mind, DH wants me to get it and they will mail it to me.  So Café can I have some vibes to fend off Jane from claiming my bag?
> View attachment 3384971
> View attachment 3384972



By the way, love the Violine with the Dans un Jardin Anglais scarf, it matches beautifully.
This was my first 90 silk from H and I love the pattern.
thumbup!!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

MrsOwen3 said:


> good vibes that Baby Jane gets distracted and leaves the bag for you!!



Hi Mrs O, thanks for the "likes' think i am getting the hang of things.
Do you know what do the binocular symbols and locks on the thread list mean?
Look forward to learning from all the lovely ladies on here more about how to navigate this new system.


----------



## MSO13

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi Mrs O, thanks for the "likes' think i am getting the hang of things.
> Do you know what do the binocular symbols and locks on the thread list mean?
> Look forward to learning from all the lovely ladies on here more about how to navigate this new system.


Hey Capri! Don't let the Likes get to you!
Binoculars means Watched/Followed Threads
Locks mean the thread is closed for comments, like when Misti closes an authentication request thread
Let me know if you have any other questions! 

PS Cafe Smiley are back but I like making up my own from time to time!


----------



## lanit

Cordeliere said:


> Before I tell you what happened, I need to do a little side detour of the story to DH.  He has told me not to call him the Lab anymore.  He doesn’t mind being nicknamed a canine, but I think he considers Labs not to have enough testosterone.  He says I can refer to him as a frisky Siberian Husky, but to me that connotes killer and does not convey his relentless rapport building with anyone that can fog a mirror.
> 
> 
> So DH hates to shop with me for any item that could have a variable price.  Remember the picture of my smile when I saw the ostrich drag bag?  When I see something I like, I light up.  And when I light up, salesmen raise the price, not lower it.  DH and I agree that I will examine many of Alain’s bags before pouncing on the picotin.
> 
> 
> So while I am examining all the other bags and feigning interest, DH is doing the charm offense on Alain.  And his wife, Helen, returns.  And they have just taken their children to Miami and Key West.  They had planned to hit our town but passed in favor of a day of rest.  So they are talking Florida, Florida, Florida.  And the conversation has moved on to the point were he is inviting them to visit us in Florida and talking about exchanging contact info.
> 
> 
> I had to move them out of the tiny main aisle so I could look at what was in the cases.  And there, leaning against the wall was a violine clutch.  Did I mention my favorite color is purple?  And this was no ordinary clutch.  It was violine ostrich.  If I could have the bag of my dreams it would be a violine ostrich Kelly.  But for 1/20 of the price, I could be really, really happy with a violine ostrich clutch.  A clutch is actually awesome for my vintage lady bag lifestyle.  And it was a ridiculously low 1300 euros.
> 
> 
> So Alain checks me out and says “for you a little discount—1200 euros.”  This makes DH very happy.  And he is still lobbying to get me the picotin.  Alain has reserved it for a regular customer, Baby Jane Holzer (Andy Worhol’s muse), who is coming later in the day to pick it up.  If Jane changes her mind, DH wants me to get it and they will mail it to me.  So Café can I have some vibes to fend off Jane from claiming my bag?
> View attachment 3384971
> View attachment 3384972



Baby Jane DOES NOT need the picotin. must go to you Cordy. You need this pico, but the ostrich violene is a killer clutch!  I don't usually go for vibratos for myself, but I see this one is perfect for you.


----------



## momasaurus

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi Mrs O, thanks for the "likes' think i am getting the hang of things.
> Do you know what do the binocular symbols and locks on the thread list mean?
> Look forward to learning from all the lovely ladies on here more about how to navigate this new system.


What binocular symbols and locks? Honestly, I am more and more baffled by this site.


----------



## Mindi B

Putting a hex on Baby Jane!  (Just a mild one.  Just, you know, to forget the vibrato.  Nothing violent.)  The ostrich clutch is beeee-you-tee-full, though, in any case.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Before I tell you what happened, I need to do a little side detour of the story to DH.  He has told me not to call him the Lab anymore.  He doesn’t mind being nicknamed a canine, but I think he considers Labs not to have enough testosterone.  He says I can refer to him as a frisky Siberian Husky, but to me that connotes killer and does not convey his relentless rapport building with anyone that can fog a mirror.
> 
> 
> So DH hates to shop with me for any item that could have a variable price.  Remember the picture of my smile when I saw the ostrich drag bag?  When I see something I like, I light up.  And when I light up, salesmen raise the price, not lower it.  DH and I agree that I will examine many of Alain’s bags before pouncing on the picotin.
> 
> 
> So while I am examining all the other bags and feigning interest, DH is doing the charm offense on Alain.  And his wife, Helen, returns.  And they have just taken their children to Miami and Key West.  They had planned to hit our town but passed in favor of a day of rest.  So they are talking Florida, Florida, Florida.  And the conversation has moved on to the point were he is inviting them to visit us in Florida and talking about exchanging contact info.
> 
> 
> I had to move them out of the tiny main aisle so I could look at what was in the cases.  And there, leaning against the wall was a violine clutch.  Did I mention my favorite color is purple?  And this was no ordinary clutch.  It was violine ostrich.  If I could have the bag of my dreams it would be a violine ostrich Kelly.  But for 1/20 of the price, I could be really, really happy with a violine ostrich clutch.  A clutch is actually awesome for my vintage lady bag lifestyle.  And it was a ridiculously low 1300 euros.
> 
> 
> So Alain checks me out and says “for you a little discount—1200 euros.”  This makes DH very happy.  And he is still lobbying to get me the picotin.  Alain has reserved it for a regular customer, Baby Jane Holzer (Andy Worhol’s muse), who is coming later in the day to pick it up.  If Jane changes her mind, DH wants me to get it and they will mail it to me.  So Café can I have some vibes to fend off Jane from claiming my bag?
> View attachment 3384971
> View attachment 3384972


Cordy - GREAT STORY!!! I'm so glad you went back to the Puces with DH. Glad you got that clutch! Gorgeous color, and never mind all that stuff you said about ostrich and oily hands. Do you think that bag was there last week and we somehow missed it? Or does he really get lots of new stuff in? And......what happened with the Pico? Did BJ cede it to you, the rightful owner?


----------



## momasaurus

dharma said:


> View attachment 3384731
> 
> I love the Cluny too, momasaurus! The room of  headless statues from Notre Damn is life changing. Here is a pic of the Gryffendor common room from the HP set in London. They had the tapestries made based on those at the Cluny. Highly recommend a trip to the set for any fan while in London, it's amazing!


Oh this is most awesome!! You are amazing. When I walk into the tapestry room in the Cluny, I tear up. I will probably start blubbering outright if I ever get to this HP museum! LOL. Hm. Maybe I could have this done to MY OWN walls......(insert girl in pigtails with dreamy expression)

I went to a concert of 12th century music in that room with the headless statues (Salle des Rois), and it was very powerful in that space.


----------



## momasaurus

CapriTrotteur said:


> Those photos are wonderful.  Thank you for sharing yours and Cordy's trip, it is such fun to read.  I too love the medieval architecture.  If we go on holiday we normally try and find the old parts of town and enjoy the architecture.
> Lovely scarf too that you picked up, the colour way suits you well. smile and wave. oh, i have actually found the picture button to insert too! I am progressing.


Thank you so much. You are way ahead of me in mastering this site.  (seriously, are there only 24 emoticons?)


----------



## EmileH

Sharing a few photos of my garden. I have a love hate relationship with this garden but I'll show it a little love today.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sending good vibes your way!!!





MrsOwen3 said:


> good vibes that Baby Jane gets distracted and leaves the bag for you!!





CapriTrotteur said:


> Also sending good vibes for bag fending. Maybe DH can work some more magic with Alain and "score" for you!





Mindi B said:


> Putting a hex on Baby Jane!  (Just a mild one.  Just, you know, to forget the vibrato.  Nothing violent.)  The ostrich clutch is beeee-you-tee-full, though, in any case.





lanit said:


> Baby Jane DOES NOT need the picotin. must go to you Cordy. You need this pico, but the ostrich violene is a killer clutch!  I don't usually go for vibratos for myself, but I see this one is perfect for you.



*PBP, MrsOwen CapriTrotteur, Mindi * thanks for the good vibes.  My intuition tells me she will pick it up, change her mind, and return.
*Lanit * I totally agree.  She does not need it and I usually don't like vibrato, but this one makes my heart sing.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere already told you how surprised we were to find that H Sevres was CLOSED for inventory when we went there. So we were forced to go later in the week separately. I met up with DDsaurus, on another of her long French lunch breaks. We enjoyed the Petit H display right when you walk in but, honestly, we didn't know what most of the cute little things were for! Then a guy sprayed perfume on someone and we both stopped in our tracks! WHAT? It was Rose Ikebana. Yummy. And I got a sample. Then on to scarves. More specifically, CSGMs. Cordy figured out sooner than I that DDsaurus was headed down the slippery slope. She had fallen in love with the blue/yellow/black CW of Sieste au Paradis shawl at FSH. But here at Sevres they had many more CWs, each more tempting than the next. You may already know that I find this design one of the best ever, and own 2 CWs of the 90 silk. When we saw the shawl in CW 18 ("grey, pink, green" according to Hermes, LOL) we nearly fainted. DDS doesn't like 90 silks (too ladylike), doesn't like gavroches (too small), doesn't like 70s (meh), didn't like borrowing my 140 moussies (too flimsy), but adores the bulk of the big shawls. She appreciated the price difference in France also. But we left the store, still sort-of drooling. Back on the sidewalk we tried to catch our breath. She has never spent that much money on anything in her life. I wanted the shawl too. So we decided to buy it together and work out a time-share!
I have NO IDEA why there is a 1. in front of my post. And I can't remove it.....(insert WTF emoticon)


----------



## momasaurus




----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> Cordy - GREAT STORY!!! I'm so glad you went back to the Puces with DH. Glad you got that clutch! Gorgeous color, and never mind all that stuff you said about ostrich and oily hands. Do you think that bag was there last week and we somehow missed it? Or does he really get lots of new stuff in? And......what happened with the Pico? Did BJ cede it to you, the rightful owner?



I don't remember seeing it last week but I hung out more on the edge out of the scarf frenzy and might not have seen it.  I am not as worried about oil from my hands with this color as I was with the light gray ostrich clutch I thought about from Ann's.  I think with this darker color it will be ok.  Also this is not an everyday bag so oil from my hands will be less of an issue.

It was interesting to me that Alain did not remember me.  I am so tall that people typically remember me but he didn't which I thought was good in terms of getting a better price.  In terms of inventory turnover, the red buffalo birkin was gone, and I think he had a new birkin in togo but I can't remember the color.  

Jane has not ceded it to me yet, but I think resistance to TPF vibes is futile.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> View attachment 3385060
> View attachment 3385061



Beautiful choices moma


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sharing a few photos of my garden. I have a love hate relationship with this garden but I'll show it a little love today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385032
> View attachment 3385034
> View attachment 3385035
> View attachment 3385036
> View attachment 3385037
> View attachment 3385039




Your garden is fabulous.  So many wonderful varieties.  I love peonies.  What is the hate side of the love hate relationship?


----------



## mistikat

momasaurus said:


> Cordeliere already told you how surprised we were to find that H Sevres was CLOSED for inventory when we went there. So we were forced to go later in the week separately. I met up with DDsaurus, on another of her long French lunch breaks. We enjoyed the Petit H display right when you walk in but, honestly, we didn't know what most of the cute little things were for! Then a guy sprayed perfume on someone and we both stopped in our tracks! WHAT? It was Rose Ikebana. Yummy. And I got a sample. Then on to scarves. More specifically, CSGMs. Cordy figured out sooner than I that DDsaurus was headed down the slippery slope. She had fallen in love with the blue/yellow/black CW of Sieste au Paradis shawl at FSH. But here at Sevres they had many more CWs, each more tempting than the next. You may already know that I find this design one of the best ever, and own 2 CWs of the 90 silk. When we saw the shawl in CW 18 ("grey, pink, green" according to Hermes, LOL) we nearly fainted. DDS doesn't like 90 silks (too ladylike), doesn't like gavroches (too small), doesn't like 70s (meh), didn't like borrowing my 140 moussies (too flimsy), but adores the bulk of the big shawls. She appreciated the price difference in France also. But we left the store, still sort-of drooling. Back on the sidewalk we tried to catch our breath. She has never spent that much money on anything in her life. I wanted the shawl too. So we decided to buy it together and work out a time-share!
> I have NO IDEA why there is a 1. in front of my post. And I can't remove it.....(insert WTF emoticon)



You had bullets/numbering selected; I deleted that for you.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> Cordeliere already told you how surprised we were to find that H Sevres was CLOSED for inventory when we went there. So we were forced to go later in the week separately. I met up with DDsaurus, on another of her long French lunch breaks. We enjoyed the Petit H display right when you walk in but, honestly, we didn't know what most of the cute little things were for! Then a guy sprayed perfume on someone and we both stopped in our tracks! WHAT? It was Rose Ikebana. Yummy. And I got a sample. Then on to scarves. More specifically, CSGMs. Cordy figured out sooner than I that DDsaurus was headed down the slippery slope. She had fallen in love with the blue/yellow/black CW of Sieste au Paradis shawl at FSH. But here at Sevres they had many more CWs, each more tempting than the next. You may already know that I find this design one of the best ever, and own 2 CWs of the 90 silk. When we saw the shawl in CW 18 ("grey, pink, green" according to Hermes, LOL) we nearly fainted. DDS doesn't like 90 silks (too ladylike), doesn't like gavroches (too small), doesn't like 70s (meh), didn't like borrowing my 140 moussies (too flimsy), but adores the bulk of the big shawls. She appreciated the price difference in France also. But we left the store, still sort-of drooling. Back on the sidewalk we tried to catch our breath. She has never spent that much money on anything in her life. I wanted the shawl too. So we decided to buy it together and work out a time-share!
> I have NO IDEA why there is a 1. in front of my post. And I can't remove it.....(insert WTF emoticon)



DDsaurus cracks me up.  She is pickier than I am but when she finds something she likes, she is on it like a soccer scrum.  The time share sounds great.


----------



## momasaurus

mistikat said:


> You had bullets/numbering selected; I deleted that for you.


Thanks. How on earth did I do that? I wouldn't be able to do it even if I wanted to, LOL. Wondering why that is even an option for us. We're chatters, not law clerks.


----------



## mistikat

momasaurus said:


> Thanks. How on earth did I do that? I wouldn't be able to do it even if I wanted to, LOL. Wondering why that is even an option for us. We're chatters, not law clerks.



You probably hit it by accident; it's an option that's greyed out on the top of the "post reply" box until you insert a quote or type in text.


----------



## dharma

mistikat said:


> You probably hit it by accident; it's an option that's greyed out on the top of the "post reply" box until you insert a quote or type in text.





momasaurus said:


> Thanks. How on earth did I do that? I wouldn't be able to do it even if I wanted to, LOL. Wondering why that is even an option for us. We're chatters, not law clerks.



This made me laugh it loud. Moma, I'm with you but I have a sister that outlines, color codes and numbers everything she possibly can. If she were a forum member she would be all over this feature. And yes, she is a chatty  paralegal


----------



## Pirula

Cordeliere said:


> Before I tell you what happened, I need to do a little side detour of the story to DH.  He has told me not to call him the Lab anymore.  He doesn’t mind being nicknamed a canine, but I think he considers Labs not to have enough testosterone.  He says I can refer to him as a frisky Siberian Husky, but to me that connotes killer and does not convey his relentless rapport building with anyone that can fog a mirror.
> 
> 
> So DH hates to shop with me for any item that could have a variable price.  Remember the picture of my smile when I saw the ostrich drag bag?  When I see something I like, I light up.  And when I light up, salesmen raise the price, not lower it.  DH and I agree that I will examine many of Alain’s bags before pouncing on the picotin.
> 
> 
> So while I am examining all the other bags and feigning interest, DH is doing the charm offense on Alain.  And his wife, Helen, returns.  And they have just taken their children to Miami and Key West.  They had planned to hit our town but passed in favor of a day of rest.  So they are talking Florida, Florida, Florida.  And the conversation has moved on to the point were he is inviting them to visit us in Florida and talking about exchanging contact info.
> 
> 
> I had to move them out of the tiny main aisle so I could look at what was in the cases.  And there, leaning against the wall was a violine clutch.  Did I mention my favorite color is purple?  And this was no ordinary clutch.  It was violine ostrich.  If I could have the bag of my dreams it would be a violine ostrich Kelly.  But for 1/20 of the price, I could be really, really happy with a violine ostrich clutch.  A clutch is actually awesome for my vintage lady bag lifestyle.  And it was a ridiculously low 1300 euros.
> 
> 
> So Alain checks me out and says “for you a little discount—1200 euros.”  This makes DH very happy.  And he is still lobbying to get me the picotin.  Alain has reserved it for a regular customer, Baby Jane Holzer (Andy Worhol’s muse), who is coming later in the day to pick it up.  If Jane changes her mind, DH wants me to get it and they will mail it to me.  So Café can I have some vibes to fend off Jane from claiming my bag?
> View attachment 3384971
> View attachment 3384972



Pfft!  Jane Schmane.  Meant for you vibes being channeled.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sharing a few photos of my garden. I have a love hate relationship with this garden but I'll show it a little love today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385032
> View attachment 3385034
> View attachment 3385035
> View attachment 3385036
> View attachment 3385037
> View attachment 3385039



Beautiful, beautiful garden!  [emoji122][emoji259][emoji254][emoji257]


----------



## dharma

Cordeliere said:


> *PBP, MrsOwen CapriTrotteur, Mindi * thanks for the good vibes.  My intuition tells me she will pick it up, change her mind, and return.
> *Lanit * I totally agree.  She does not need it and I usually don't like vibrato, but this one makes my heart sing.


The clutch is an outstanding purchase! Absolutely beautiful!! Congrats and I hope the pico is yours. It's a perfect happy Florida bag


----------



## Cordeliere

Pirula said:


> Pfft!  Jane Schmane.  Meant for you vibes being channeled.





dharma said:


> The clutch is an outstanding purchase! Absolutely beautiful!! Congrats and I hope the pico is yours. It's a perfect happy Florida bag



*Pirula. * Thank you.  Do I remember correctly that you are a picotin enthusiast?
*dharma * Thank you.  It is such a Florida bag.  I can't imagine carrying it in a northern climate.


----------



## scarf1

Wow! So pretty!


momasaurus said:


> View attachment 3385060
> View attachment 3385061


----------



## Pirula

Cordeliere said:


> *Pirula. * Thank you.  Do I remember correctly that you are a picotin enthusiast?
> *dharma * Thank you.  It is such a Florida bag.  I can't imagine carrying it in a northern climate.



I am indeed!  I dream of one someday soon.  It'll be my first H bag!  [emoji4]


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> Can't wait to hear about Collectors Square



Here you go girlfriend.  The scoop on Collectors Square.


Collector Square was rather different than I was expecting.  They have a website and currently have 388 Hermes bags on the website.  I was expecting more to be on display.  CS is very close to Hermes Sevres. 


You see what the exterior looks like.  No display windows.  You ring the bell and are buzzed in (and out when you leave).  You walk up a half flight of stairs are in a long room that is across the front of the building.  There is a display of bags on the far wall that was organized around the color pink.  Other than the front guard and the far wall display, the room is filled with small round tables (a little like sidewalk café tables but slightly bigger).  My impression is the SAs bring bags or jewelry to you there.


There are three other areas more to the back of the store that have bag displays that are organized around a color theme.  The bags are of all brands and each wall would have one or maybe 2 Hermes bags—mostly kellys or birkins.  Saw one sac Depeche.  Since there were no SAs in the back area I felt ok about taking pics there but not in the front room with the guard.


I concluded there was nothing there for me and I left.  When I got back to the apartment, I took another look at their website.  I was surprised that they had both a rouge h drag bag and a rouge h Pullman. The drag was a bag I wanted  and I was considering the pullman.  The prices on those two items were better than I saw anywhere else.  In fact, all their prices seemed reasonable to me.  And the bags on display seemed to be in good condition.


Their website sort of sucks.  To show you all sides of the bag, they have it spin insanely fast. If you are a good clicker you can get it to stop where you want but it is hard to resume.  The details are hard to see.  The description of condition doesn’t tell you anything.  And they don’t give you the year of issue.  And the website crashes easily.  In the past I have dealt with the crash problem by sorting by price, say high to low.  Then when the site runs out of memory, I reload and sort in reverse low to high.  That way I am able to see all the bags in spite of its predictable crash.  But today the sort didn’t work. 


I would be afraid to buy a bag from the website.  I would not be afraid to buy a bag in person.  I think the trick is to go to the website before going to the store and take your list of items you want to see.  The website has a list in the upper right that tells you how many of the popular bags they have but it does not list the obscure bags like the Pullman.

And without further adieu, here is a link to the much maligned website.
https://www.collectorsquare.com/en/bags/hermes/


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sharing a few photos of my garden. I have a love hate relationship with this garden but I'll show it a little love today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385032
> View attachment 3385034
> View attachment 3385035
> View attachment 3385036
> View attachment 3385037
> View attachment 3385039


Beautiful pictures!


----------



## MSO13

momasaurus said:


> What binocular symbols and locks? Honestly, I am more and more baffled by this site.



on the new web view, if you're using the app they're not there.


----------



## Pirula

momasaurus said:


> View attachment 3385060
> View attachment 3385061



I somehow missed this post earlier.   The SaP shawl is DIVINE!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sharing a few photos of my garden. I have a love hate relationship with this garden but I'll show it a little love today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385032
> View attachment 3385034
> View attachment 3385035
> View attachment 3385036
> View attachment 3385037
> View attachment 3385039


Love all these colors! I think your garden is just beautiful.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliare thank you for all of the information and photos. MyH and I were going to check out collectors square but we never made it there. 

Thanks ladies for the compliments on the garden. I take very little credit. Most of it was planted by the former owner. I tweaked it a bit and did a lot of work our first few years here but it got to be too much so now I have help with it. It's very high maintenance with all of the individual perennials.


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> Wow! So pretty!


Merci, scarf1


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Here you go girlfriend.  The scoop on Collectors Square.
> 
> 
> Collector Square was rather different than I was expecting.  They have a website and currently have 388 Hermes bags on the website.  I was expecting more to be on display.  CS is very close to Hermes Sevres.
> 
> 
> You see what the exterior looks like.  No display windows.  You ring the bell and are buzzed in (and out when you leave).  You walk up a half flight of stairs are in a long room that is across the front of the building.  There is a display of bags on the far wall that was organized around the color pink.  Other than the front guard and the far wall display, the room is filled with small round tables (a little like sidewalk café tables but slightly bigger).  My impression is the SAs bring bags or jewelry to you there.
> 
> 
> There are three other areas more to the back of the store that have bag displays that are organized around a color theme.  The bags are of all brands and each wall would have one or maybe 2 Hermes bags—mostly kellys or birkins.  Saw one sac Depeche.  Since there were no SAs in the back area I felt ok about taking pics there but not in the front room with the guard.
> 
> 
> I concluded there was nothing there for me and I left.  When I got back to the apartment, I took another look at their website.  I was surprised that they had both a rouge h drag bag and a rouge h Pullman. The drag was a bag I wanted  and I was considering the pullman.  The prices on those two items were better than I saw anywhere else.  In fact, all their prices seemed reasonable to me.  And the bags on display seemed to be in good condition.
> 
> 
> Their website sort of sucks.  To show you all sides of the bag, they have it spin insanely fast. If you are a good clicker you can get it to stop where you want but it is hard to resume.  The details are hard to see.  The description of condition doesn’t tell you anything.  And they don’t give you the year of issue.  And the website crashes easily.  In the past I have dealt with the crash problem by sorting by price, say high to low.  Then when the site runs out of memory, I reload and sort in reverse low to high.  That way I am able to see all the bags in spite of its predictable crash.  But today the sort didn’t work.
> 
> 
> I would be afraid to buy a bag from the website.  I would not be afraid to buy a bag in person.  I think the trick is to go to the website before going to the store and take your list of items you want to see.  The website has a list in the upper right that tells you how many of the popular bags they have but it does not list the obscure bags like the Pullman.
> 
> And without further adieu, here is a link to the much maligned website.
> https://www.collectorsquare.com/en/bags/hermes/
> 
> View attachment 3385150
> View attachment 3385151
> View attachment 3385152
> View attachment 3385153


Thanks for this! So glad you went there. Yes, horrible website. I can't sort by anything but "most recent." Trying other options is impossible.


----------



## momasaurus

MrsOwen3 said:


> on the new web view, if you're using the app they're not there.


thx.


----------



## momasaurus

Pirula said:


> I somehow missed this post earlier.   The SaP shawl is DIVINE!!!


Thank you, *Pirula*, and everyone else who likes the new time-share SaP shawl. It's still in Paris, while I am back in the US. When I get my turn with it I will post some pix!

Meanwhile, I am sending DDsaurus to the Paris sales this week. I think she's ready.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Before I tell you what happened, I need to do a little side detour of the story to DH.  He has told me not to call him the Lab anymore.  He doesn’t mind being nicknamed a canine, but I think he considers Labs not to have enough testosterone.  He says I can refer to him as a frisky Siberian Husky, but to me that connotes killer and does not convey his relentless rapport building with anyone that can fog a mirror.
> 
> 
> So DH hates to shop with me for any item that could have a variable price.  Remember the picture of my smile when I saw the ostrich drag bag?  When I see something I like, I light up.  And when I light up, salesmen raise the price, not lower it.  DH and I agree that I will examine many of Alain’s bags before pouncing on the picotin.
> 
> 
> So while I am examining all the other bags and feigning interest, DH is doing the charm offense on Alain.  And his wife, Helen, returns.  And they have just taken their children to Miami and Key West.  They had planned to hit our town but passed in favor of a day of rest.  So they are talking Florida, Florida, Florida.  And the conversation has moved on to the point were he is inviting them to visit us in Florida and talking about exchanging contact info.
> 
> 
> I had to move them out of the tiny main aisle so I could look at what was in the cases.  And there, leaning against the wall was a violine clutch.  Did I mention my favorite color is purple?  And this was no ordinary clutch.  It was violine ostrich.  If I could have the bag of my dreams it would be a violine ostrich Kelly.  But for 1/20 of the price, I could be really, really happy with a violine ostrich clutch.  A clutch is actually awesome for my vintage lady bag lifestyle.  And it was a ridiculously low 1300 euros.
> 
> 
> So Alain checks me out and says “for you a little discount—1200 euros.”  This makes DH very happy.  And he is still lobbying to get me the picotin.  Alain has reserved it for a regular customer, Baby Jane Holzer (Andy Worhol’s muse), who is coming later in the day to pick it up.  If Jane changes her mind, DH wants me to get it and they will mail it to me.  So Café can I have some vibes to fend off Jane from claiming my bag?
> View attachment 3384971
> View attachment 3384972



Beautiful clutch!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sharing a few photos of my garden. I have a love hate relationship with this garden but I'll show it a little love today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385032
> View attachment 3385034
> View attachment 3385035
> View attachment 3385036
> View attachment 3385037
> View attachment 3385039



Good job!!! These flowers are lovely![emoji257][emoji257]


----------



## cremel

Amongst all the chateau we visited, chateau de chenonceau has the most impressive in door planters decor. I could only locate a few photos to share with you. Enjoy![emoji4]


----------



## cremel

One of my friends introduced me to this private jewelry seller. She doesn't have a shop nor any kind of commercial. I got a recommendation from her yesterday for a special piece that she likes very much. I am debating whether I shall go get it or not? This is s piece that will cost twice as much if it's from a retail store. It's natural mellite. Some people also just call it Amber.


----------



## cremel

Ah~~ collector square... I see a blue electric Birkin bag but the picture is blurry.  Looks like these bags are the bigger ones like Birkin 35 or above? 

I would have to visit it next time. [emoji1]


----------



## CapriTrotteur

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hey Capri! Don't let the Likes get to you!
> Binoculars means Watched/Followed Threads
> Locks mean the thread is closed for comments, like when Misti closes an authentication request thread
> Let me know if you have any other questions!
> 
> PS Cafe Smiley are back but I like making up my own from time to time!



Hi MrsO, I am happy now with the likes thank you, I get the system now. 
Thanks for the techie assistance, good that you are around to help a doofus like me with this new stuff.
I like the word descriptions better than the smilies too, I think it is a fun way of expression. smiles and waves.


----------



## Cordeliere

Postcard from Hermes Rue de Sevres


Thanks ladies for helping me to overcome my boutique phobia so I could go to Sevres.  It was like FSH where the SAs stay with the counter.  No one tried to attach themselves to me so it was not scary at all. 


Let me start by apologizing for the lack of sharpness in the photos.  I had DH with me. I lured him there by taking him to a men’s tailoring shop on St Germaine and buying him a jacket.  Saw it in the window and knew he would love it.  The store also had Spanish shoes  which brought out his inner Imeldo, so he was in a generous mood and actually suggested we go to Hermes.  But as we were walking through Sevres the price tags started to freak him out.  Had him feel a 6000 eruo jacket, look at  11,000 eruo watch, and a 15,000 euro bicycle, and it was too much for him.  He couldn’t wait to get out.  So I am snapping pics as fast as I can and trying to kept up with him as he is saying I WANT TO GET OUT OF HERE.  So point and shoot in low light while walking at a brisk pace equals blurry pictures.  Sorry.


At this store you walk in the door and down some steps into a big rectangular open room with an extremely high ceiling.  There are wrought iron railing walkways all around the upper levels.  Someone said this was a former swimming pool and it makes sense after you see it.  The big woven things in the middle are used as display areas.  The first one had a display of china.  The next one had a summer themed display with artificial grass on the floor.  I took a pic of the grand fronds themed beach wear. 


The mens wear is on the right of the big room.  I loved the color mixing of this display of men’s scarves.  There are home goods along the back of the store.  The bags are in the left back corner.  The clutches in that blurry picture are all croc.  The larger bag display seemed to have a lot of canvas.  The jewelry is along the left side.  And the scarves are at the front.  As Mrs. Owen said, it is very serene.


Had planned to go to the café, but DH already had one foot out of the door.  Anyway, hopefully this will give anyone who has not been a sense of what it is like.


----------



## Mindi B

I'm glad you got to see Sevres, Cordy.  It is worth a visit.  I am sorry your Siberian Husky-Lab mix was not into it.  I know the feeling well.  My DH (who is often, mentally, about 12) has been known to repeatedly poke me in the ribs with a forefinger when he wants me to stop shopping and MOVE.  Seriously.  (eye roll, head shake, it's-a-wonder-I-haven't-killed-him)
​


----------



## momasaurus

cremel said:


> Amongst all the chateau we visited, chateau de chenonceau has the most impressive in door planters decor. I could only locate a few photos to share with you. Enjoy![emoji4]


So dreamy and gorgeous! Thanks for these photos.


----------



## Cordeliere

Reseller Alert

Walked to the Cluny in the rain and walked back in the rain.  Hoofing it down Rue Racine looking at my feet to avoid puddles, half soaked and with rain spots on my glasses, when from somewhere deep in my brain--clearly the unconscious--I got a message "Birkin, Birkin".  Backed up 5 feet.  Saw a blue ostrich Kelly in the window and a number of well- lit Birkens on the shelf behind the counter.  DH asked me if I wanted to go in and I actually said no.  I have reached Hermes satiation.  We are leaving tomorrow and I have to pack and all I wanted at that moment was to be dry.

But here is the info.  Next person in Paris has the responsibility to check it out.

*Adrenaline*
30 Rue Racine, 75006 Paris 06

http://www.adrenaline-vintage.com/shopping_iphone/produit.php?produit=sac


----------



## Mindi B

Well-spotted, Cordy!  Happy packing and safe travels.  You have been so wonderful about sharing your adventures with us, it was almost as much fun as being there with you.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

Did you guys hear that barely audible crack? It was the sound of my very weak willpower snapping as I ordered the Gucci Tian travel duffle :blushing
I have to travel this week, next and a few more times over the summer so I thought why not do it in style? I have been eyeing this bagsince I got the sweatshirt. My only reservation is will I feel self conscious carrying such an obviously branded bag or will I just put on my shades and strut through the airport and pretend I'm a rock star? 

Does anyone in the Cafe carry branded luggage? I had used my grandmother's LV train case when I was a young punk but she took it back as I didn't have enough respect for it :mohawk smiley


----------



## etoile de mer

Hello everyone! 

Been very busy, and now finally spending a bit of time acclimating here! *Cordeliere*, and* moma*, have loved hearing about all your adventures in Paris! Great pics, too! And *cremel*, and *pocketbook pup*, beautiful garden and flower pics! *dharma*, loved the pic of the Harry Potter set, would love to see that! Thanks so much for sharing, everyone!


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Did you guys hear that barely audible crack? It was the sound of my very weak willpower snapping as I ordered the Gucci Tian travel duffle :blushing
> I have to travel this week, next and a few more times over the summer so I thought why not do it in style? I have been eyeing this bagsince I got the sweatshirt. My only reservation is will I feel self conscious carrying such an obviously branded bag or will I just put on my shades and strut through the airport and pretend I'm a rock star?
> 
> Does anyone in the Cafe carry branded luggage? I had used my grandmother's LV train case when I was a young punk but she took it back as I didn't have enough respect for it :mohawk smiley
> 
> View attachment 3385787
> 
> View attachment 3385788



*MrsO*, I think this line is gorgeous (and I'm not really drawn to the unadorned Gucci).  Maybe I'm out of the loop, but I'm wondering if most people won't realize this is a branded piece, as it's so unlike the standard Gucci pieces? I hope you keep it!


----------



## Mindi B

Gucci is so hot right now, MrsO, that I think pieces from Michele's first collections will be collector's items.  Keep it!  I don't have much logo'd stuff (have sold it off over the years) but I do have an LV duffle from the original Stephen Sprouse "Graffiti" collection that I will never surrender!  It's an INVESTMENT!


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Did you guys hear that barely audible crack? It was the sound of my very weak willpower snapping as I ordered the Gucci Tian travel duffle :blushing
> I have to travel this week, next and a few more times over the summer so I thought why not do it in style? I have been eyeing this bagsince I got the sweatshirt. My only reservation is will I feel self conscious carrying such an obviously branded bag or will I just put on my shades and strut through the airport and pretend I'm a rock star?
> 
> Does anyone in the Cafe carry branded luggage? I had used my grandmother's LV train case when I was a young punk but she took it back as I didn't have enough respect for it :mohawk smiley
> 
> View attachment 3385787
> 
> View attachment 3385788



It is beautiful.  People who know will know what it is.  People who carry knock offs will assume it is fake.  And a huge percentage of people will be oblivious.  You love it, so keep it.  Just do what you do so well.  Buy what you like and enjoy it.


----------



## katekluet

So Cordy, any news on your bag?


----------



## Cordeliere

katekluet said:


> So Cordy, any news on your bag?



Not yet.   I think Jane will pick it up, and after a few weeks decide it is just not her and sell it back to them.   DH loves the bag and wants me to have it.  That is unusual.  He likes my scarves but just doesn't get the bag thing.   I just don't think Jane can resist TPF and DH.


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> I'm glad you got to see Sevres, Cordy.  It is worth a visit.  I am sorry your Siberian Husky-Lab mix was not into it.  I know the feeling well.  My DH (who is often, mentally, about 12) has been known to repeatedly poke me in the ribs with a forefinger when he wants me to stop shopping and MOVE.  Seriously.  (eye roll, head shake, it's-a-wonder-I-haven't-killed-him)
> ​



Dear Mindi you are too funny! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Mindi B

It's funny when I describe it, cremel, but when I am trying to make a profoundly complex decision between, say, two different shoe colors, that rib-poking is ANNOYING.  Sometimes he emphasizes it by actually SAYING, "Poke.  Poke.  Poke."    The man is lucky he has good qualities.  But patience with shopping is not one of them.


----------



## EmileH

Mrs Owen I love the duffle. It's so pretty. Are you still loving your shoes? Hope everyone is having a great day. Cordelaire you must be sad to leave Paris.


----------



## MSO13

etoile de mer said:


> *MrsO*, I think this line is gorgeous (and I'm not really drawn to the unadorned Gucci).  Maybe I'm out of the loop, but I'm wondering if most people won't realize this is a branded piece, as it's so unlike the standard Gucci pieces? I hope you keep it!



Thanks Etoile! I will receive it Wednesday and I do love this print so much, I will likely keep it. 


Mindi B said:


> Gucci is so hot right now, MrsO, that I think pieces from Michele's first collections will be collector's items.  Keep it!  I don't have much logo'd stuff (have sold it off over the years) but I do have an LV duffle from the original Stephen Sprouse "Graffiti" collection that I will never surrender!  It's an INVESTMENT!


I have an old Monogramouflage that has actually tripled in value so sometimes they really are investments. I love the old graffiti and I do think this collection is incredibly special. I get so many compliments on the sweatshirt!



Cordeliere said:


> It is beautiful.  People who know will know what it is.  People who carry knock offs will assume it is fake.  And a huge percentage of people will be oblivious.  You love it, so keep it.  Just do what you do so well.  Buy what you like and enjoy it.


Very wise Cordy, that's normally my motto!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Mrs Owen I love the duffle. It's so pretty. Are you still loving your shoes? Hope everyone is having a great day. Cordelaire you must be sad to leave Paris.



Thanks PP, I do still LOVE the shoes-they really are like wearing slippers out of the house in a non-sloppy way. It has gotten way too warm for them, my Dad reminded me it will be 100 degrees in TX so leave the monster shoes at home please. My poor nephew, my brother told him that I had shoes made from Chewbacca and he got very upset with me-he's 4. 

Hope everyone is having a great day! I'm cleaning up from a messy weekend at the studio and catching up on email.


----------



## MSO13

I made a mistake with my Multi Quote info for the new website:
Select your multi quotes and then hit Insert Quotes, they will pop up for review to confirm you're quoting the posts you would like and you can delete any you grabbed by mistake. Then you can complete the quote and type your reply.


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Did you guys hear that barely audible crack? It was the sound of my very weak willpower snapping as I ordered the Gucci Tian travel duffle :blushing
> I have to travel this week, next and a few more times over the summer so I thought why not do it in style? I have been eyeing this bagsince I got the sweatshirt. My only reservation is will I feel self conscious carrying such an obviously branded bag or will I just put on my shades and strut through the airport and pretend I'm a rock star?
> 
> Does anyone in the Cafe carry branded luggage? I had used my grandmother's LV train case when I was a young punk but she took it back as I didn't have enough respect for it :mohawk smiley
> 
> View attachment 3385787
> 
> View attachment 3385788



These bags are lovely! I like them. [emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## etoile de mer

Cafe friends, for the uninitiated (me)…I assume we're using "like" not only as "love your post", but also as a quick thank you? Help bring up to speed!


----------



## katekluet

MrsO, I love that bag and I am  not into logos..it  has pizazz and you will carry it with great style!very good looking!
Cordy, wishing you good bag karma, I still love that red ostrich drag ))
PbP, enjoying the garden photos, especially the peony.
I am going to miss the travel adventures .....


----------



## CapriTrotteur

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Did you guys hear that barely audible crack? It was the sound of my very weak willpower snapping as I ordered the Gucci Tian travel duffle :blushing
> I have to travel this week, next and a few more times over the summer so I thought why not do it in style? I have been eyeing this bagsince I got the sweatshirt. My only reservation is will I feel self conscious carrying such an obviously branded bag or will I just put on my shades and strut through the airport and pretend I'm a rock star?
> 
> Does anyone in the Cafe carry branded luggage? I had used my grandmother's LV train case when I was a young punk but she took it back as I didn't have enough respect for it :mohawk smiley
> 
> View attachment 3385787
> 
> View attachment 3385788



Totally love this MrsO, it looks so you.
If you love it get it and use it with attitude.
To be fair I don't follow such good advice, but wish I could be more "free" with using great stuff.
I would use branded luggage if I owned any, but probably more for non flight travel.
For us, all flight carry on sizes are really small so it is not worth having a decent duffle as you would have to check it in. Think around the size of a Speedy 35.
Our bag handlers are also well known for not being kind to luggage and I just couldn't do it.
If you have the opportunity to use it, and you love it then why not.
And there is the added bonus of it gaining in value, I missed both graffiti and monoflammage and would love to have got a piece at the time.

On the voice of reason front however, how does the purchase impact on your "paris plan".  
Would the funds be better saved for then and will you kick yourself down the line.
Not much of a help I am afraid, but please keep us updated.
Smiles and waves.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

etoile de mer said:


> Cafe friends, for the uninitiated (me)…I assume we're using "like" not only as "love your post", but also as a quick thank you? Help bring up to speed!


Hi Etoile, I would like to know the etiquette too.
Smiles and waves.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

cremel said:


> One of my friends introduced me to this private jewelry seller. She doesn't have a shop nor any kind of commercial. I got a recommendation from her yesterday for a special piece that she likes very much. I am debating whether I shall go get it or not? This is s piece that will cost twice as much if it's from a retail store. It's natural mellite. Some people also just call it Amber.



Hi Cremel, it is an impressive statement piece certainly.
Do you love it and will it go with your wardrobe?
is the actual price you will pay worth it to you, not just because you will be getting a "bargain".
It is so easy to get wrapped up in a great deal, but it is not a great deal if you won't love it and get tons of use from it.
Just my two penneth.
Smiles and waves


----------



## Cordeliere

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi Cremel, it is an impressive statement piece certainly.
> Do you love it and will it go with your wardrobe?
> is the actual price you will pay worth it to you, not just because you will be getting a "bargain".
> It is so easy to get wrapped up in a great deal, but it is not a great deal if you won't love it and get tons of use from it.
> Just my two penneth.
> Smiles and waves



Totally agree!!!


----------



## MSO13

etoile de mer said:


> Cafe friends, for the uninitiated (me)…I assume we're using "like" not only as "love your post", but also as a quick thank you? Help bring up to speed!





CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi Etoile, I would like to know the etiquette too.
> Smiles and waves.



We make our own rules here!  (except when we're following the rules enforced by the mods )

I don't know if the etiquette has been established forum wide but I like the "like" button as a nice pic, thanks, I agree, +1 type of quick reply. I would say use it however feels natural to you and if it doesn't feel natural and you'd rather type a reply-do it! I did read on the Feedback forum that the boards are quiet so I wonder if people are slowing down their posts because of the like button. But it's also summer and people get busy and the threads get quiet if I remember last year correctly.


----------



## MSO13

CapriTrotteur said:


> Totally love this MrsO, it looks so you.
> If you love it get it and use it with attitude.
> To be fair I don't follow such good advice, but wish I could be more "free" with using great stuff.
> I would use branded luggage if I owned any, but probably more for non flight travel.
> For us, all flight carry on sizes are really small so it is not worth having a decent duffle as you would have to check it in. Think around the size of a Speedy 35.
> Our bag handlers are also well known for not being kind to luggage and I just couldn't do it.
> If you have the opportunity to use it, and you love it then why not.
> And there is the added bonus of it gaining in value, I missed both graffiti and monoflammage and would love to have got a piece at the time.
> 
> On the voice of reason front however, how does the purchase impact on your "paris plan".
> Would the funds be better saved for then and will you kick yourself down the line.
> Not much of a help I am afraid, but please keep us updated.
> Smiles and waves.



This should have no impact on my Paris plans or savings, I'm kicking butt at work and doing a great job managing my expenses this year so it's just a question of using it. It's now arriving tomorrow, will post pics as soon as I open it!


----------



## cremel

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi Cremel, it is an impressive statement piece certainly.
> Do you love it and will it go with your wardrobe?
> is the actual price you will pay worth it to you, not just because you will be getting a "bargain".
> It is so easy to get wrapped up in a great deal, but it is not a great deal if you won't love it and get tons of use from it.
> Just my two penneth.
> Smiles and waves


Great points dear Capri. I am going to sleep on it for a few days then decide. I have never worn this kind of jewelry before.  I did get wrapped up in great deal before. [emoji16]

Thanks a lot for the input again. [emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> It's funny when I describe it, cremel, but when I am trying to make a profoundly complex decision between, say, two different shoe colors, that rib-poking is ANNOYING.  Sometimes he emphasizes it by actually SAYING, "Poke.  Poke.  Poke."    The man is lucky he has good qualities.  But patience with shopping is not one of them.



Well this happened to my mom a lot because my father just cannot get it. Five minutes strolling in the mall he already starts cooking stories on how to excuse himself. My DH however is full of patience. I guess I should thank his mom who is a very stylish French woman and used to own a few shops such as a store to sell high quality French perfume, jewelry, and scarves then later a shop specializing in hair wash and conditioner. I got a vintage piece jewelry(YSL gem store necklace) from his mom. DH received his first bottle of perfume from his mom when he was 12. This background helped a lot I suppose. 

Suddenly wanted to share this beautiful gift necklace that's from the 70s.


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> It's funny when I describe it, cremel, but when I am trying to make a profoundly complex decision between, say, two different shoe colors, that rib-poking is ANNOYING.  Sometimes he emphasizes it by actually SAYING, "Poke.  Poke.  Poke."    The man is lucky he has good qualities.  But patience with shopping is not one of them.



[emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Lots of men and malls:  they go together like oil and water.


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsOwen3 said:


> We make our own rules here!  (except when we're following the rules enforced by the mods )
> 
> I don't know if the etiquette has been established forum wide but I like the "like" button as a nice pic, thanks, I agree, +1 type of quick reply. I would say use it however feels natural to you and if it doesn't feel natural and you'd rather type a reply-do it! I did read on the Feedback forum that the boards are quiet so I wonder if people are slowing down their posts because of the like button. But it's also summer and people get busy and the threads get quiet if I remember last year correctly.



Thanks, *MrsO*!


----------



## cremel

Madam Bijoux said:


> Lots of men and malls:  they go together like oil and water.



LOL[emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> My DH however is full of patience. I guess I should thank *his mom who is a very stylish French woman and used to own a few shops such as a store to sell high quality French perfume, jewelry, and scarves *then later a shop specializing in hair wash and conditioner. I got a vintage piece jewelry(YSL gem store necklace) from his mom. DH received his first bottle of perfume from his mom when he was 12. This background helped a lot I suppose.



I hope you are her favorite daughter in law.


----------



## weibandy

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Did you guys hear that barely audible crack? It was the sound of my very weak willpower snapping as I ordered the Gucci Tian travel duffle :blushing
> I have to travel this week, next and a few more times over the summer so I thought why not do it in style? I have been eyeing this bagsince I got the sweatshirt. My only reservation is will I feel self conscious carrying such an obviously branded bag or will I just put on my shades and strut through the airport and pretend I'm a rock star?
> 
> Does anyone in the Cafe carry branded luggage? I had used my grandmother's LV train case when I was a young punk but she took it back as I didn't have enough respect for it :mohawk smiley
> 
> View attachment 3385787
> 
> View attachment 3385788


This Gucci bag is cool!  I love those birds, so pretty.  Reminds me a bit of this lovely wallpaper in a designer show house we visited from two years back:


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> I hope you are her favorite daughter in law.



Ha ha ha I kind of am her favorite. She lives in south France while we reside in US. The distance makes heart grow fonder. [emoji1] therefore have been receiving gifts from her for Mother's Day, birthday, Christmas, and whenever a family member comes to US for visits, and gifts when we go visit her! [emoji12]


----------



## Kyokei

I haven't been able to sign on in a while and am a bit taken aback by this layout...
Maybe it is because I am not really a fan of sites with the "like" button.

I will still stop by for the Cafe on my mobile app though.


----------



## lanit

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Did you guys hear that barely audible crack? It was the sound of my very weak willpower snapping as I ordered the Gucci Tian travel duffle :blushing
> I have to travel this week, next and a few more times over the summer so I thought why not do it in style? I have been eyeing this bagsince I got the sweatshirt. My only reservation is will I feel self conscious carrying such an obviously branded bag or will I just put on my shades and strut through the airport and pretend I'm a rock star?
> 
> Does anyone in the Cafe carry branded luggage? I had used my grandmother's LV train case when I was a young punk but she took it back as I didn't have enough respect for it :mohawk smiley
> 
> View attachment 3385787
> 
> View attachment 3385788



I happen to really like the Tian collection. I chose the flat pochette, but the size was awkward for my smaller bags. I ended up returning and then bringing home some wonderful and comfortable silver Gucci loafers. I love my bamboo top handle bag. paper tiger has a very cool thread called Bamboo top handle bags at the Gucci clubhouse forum. Check it out!


----------



## Mindi B

Kyokei said:


> I haven't been able to sign on in a while and am a bit taken aback by this layout...
> Maybe it is because I am not really a fan of sites with the "like" button.
> I will still stop by for the Cafe on my mobile app though.


 
I agree about the "Like" button, Kyokei.  My ingenious solution is to generally ignore it.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> I agree about the "Like" button, Kyokei.  My ingenious solution is to generally ignore it.



I like the like. [emoji4]


----------



## Mindi B

You are more technologically advanced than I, Pocketbook!  I think many people like it!  Perhaps I prefer to remain ignorant as to what folks reeeeally think of my posts.  I should just be grateful there isn't a "dislike" option.


----------



## momasaurus

I like the like button as a shortcut for "this scarf looks great on you," "thank you," "You're welcome," etc. that make some threads get bogged down. But I don't see the point of tallying the likes. Who cares? Are they going to start making us have a certain number of likes to ask for authentication? Or go to meetups? LOL


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> I haven't been able to sign on in a while and am a bit taken aback by this layout...
> Maybe it is because I am not really a fan of sites with the "like" button.
> 
> I will still stop by for the Cafe on my mobile app though.





Mindi B said:


> I agree about the "Like" button, Kyokei.  My ingenious solution is to generally ignore it.





momasaurus said:


> I like the like button as a shortcut for "this scarf looks great on you," "thank you," "You're welcome," etc. that make some threads get bogged down. But I don't see the point of tallying the likes. Who cares? Are they going to start making us have a certain number of likes to ask for authentication? Or go to meetups? LOL



According the new TPF thread, Megs/Vlad are going to hide the likes count from under the profile pic in the Thread view and only have the count on the Profile page which I think should alleviate some of the popularity contest feelings. I like it as we've said as a quick thumbs up when I don't have anything to add.  I guess because my whole business marketing strategy is entirely social media I'm used to likes/not getting likes and letting it roll off. I used to take it very personally when I would lose followers especially when I posted something I really liked but what are you going to do? :shrugs


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> According the new TPF thread, Megs/Vlad are going to hide the likes count from under the profile pic in the Thread view and only have the count on the Profile page which I think should alleviate some of the popularity contest feelings. I like it as we've said as a quick thumbs up when I don't have anything to add.  I guess because my whole business marketing strategy is entirely social media I'm used to likes/not getting likes and letting it roll off. I used to take it very personally when I would lose followers especially when I posted something I really liked but what are you going to do? :shrugs



I can't see this count on my app so I'm happily oblivious, although I don't think I'd care anyway.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,
I'm very grateful I live in the vicinity of all the shipping warehouses as I usually get my purchases next day. My Gucci duffle is here and it's just gorgeous, I am keeping it (like there were any doubts )

Here's some pics, I'll take a photo with my HAC 32 when I leave later this week. It's not super large, the perfect size for 2-3 days travel and a good overhead bin size. I think it will fit a K32 but likely not my K35 but I'll try it to see. I can't see jamming it under the seat though, it's too pretty. The one bummer is that it stated in every description that it came with the Tian printed packaging but apparently that was a mistake and there is no Tian box large enough. I love the print so I'm a bit disappointed to not get a box but at the same time,  where would I hide such a giant box from DH


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> I like the like button as a shortcut for "this scarf looks great on you," "thank you," "You're welcome," etc. that make some threads get bogged down. But I don't see the point of tallying the likes. Who cares? Are they going to start making us have a certain number of likes to ask for authentication? Or go to meetups? LOL


I need a LOVE button for this comment!


----------



## tabbi001

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> I'm very grateful I live in the vicinity of all the shipping warehouses as I usually get my purchases next day. My Gucci duffle is here and it's just gorgeous, I am keeping it (like there were any doubts )
> 
> Here's some pics, I'll take a photo with my HAC 32 when I leave later this week. It's not super large, the perfect size for 2-3 days travel and a good overhead bin size. I think it will fit a K32 but likely not my K35 but I'll try it to see. I can't see jamming it under the seat though, it's too pretty. The one bummer is that it stated in every description that it came with the Tian printed packaging but apparently that was a mistake and there is no Tian box large enough. I love the print so I'm a bit disappointed to not get a box but at the same time,  where would I hide such a giant box from DH
> View attachment 3386650
> View attachment 3386651
> View attachment 3386652



It looks so pretty! And I wanted to post that I like it very very much and that clicking like is not "liking it" enough for me


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> I like the like button as a shortcut for "this scarf looks great on you," "thank you," "You're welcome," etc. that make some threads get bogged down. But I don't see the point of tallying the likes. Who cares? Are they going to start making us have a certain number of likes to ask for authentication? Or go to meetups? LOL



I just "liked" your post ha ha ha.  [emoji1]meet ups sounds great!!


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> I'm very grateful I live in the vicinity of all the shipping warehouses as I usually get my purchases next day. My Gucci duffle is here and it's just gorgeous, I am keeping it (like there were any doubts )
> 
> Here's some pics, I'll take a photo with my HAC 32 when I leave later this week. It's not super large, the perfect size for 2-3 days travel and a good overhead bin size. I think it will fit a K32 but likely not my K35 but I'll try it to see. I can't see jamming it under the seat though, it's too pretty. The one bummer is that it stated in every description that it came with the Tian printed packaging but apparently that was a mistake and there is no Tian box large enough. I love the print so I'm a bit disappointed to not get a box but at the same time,  where would I hide such a giant box from DH
> View attachment 3386650
> View attachment 3386651
> View attachment 3386652



Very pretty dear! Please don't jam it under the seat![emoji35][emoji1]


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> I'm very grateful I live in the vicinity of all the shipping warehouses as I usually get my purchases next day. My Gucci duffle is here and it's just gorgeous, I am keeping it (like there were any doubts )
> 
> Here's some pics, I'll take a photo with my HAC 32 when I leave later this week. It's not super large, the perfect size for 2-3 days travel and a good overhead bin size. I think it will fit a K32 but likely not my K35 but I'll try it to see. I can't see jamming it under the seat though, it's too pretty. The one bummer is that it stated in every description that it came with the Tian printed packaging but apparently that was a mistake and there is no Tian box large enough. I love the print so I'm a bit disappointed to not get a box but at the same time,  where would I hide such a giant box from DH
> View attachment 3386650
> View attachment 3386651
> View attachment 3386652



Wow! That's truly beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> I'm very grateful I live in the vicinity of all the shipping warehouses as I usually get my purchases next day. My Gucci duffle is here and it's just gorgeous, I am keeping it (like there were any doubts )
> 
> Here's some pics, I'll take a photo with my HAC 32 when I leave later this week. It's not super large, the perfect size for 2-3 days travel and a good overhead bin size. I think it will fit a K32 but likely not my K35 but I'll try it to see. I can't see jamming it under the seat though, it's too pretty. The one bummer is that it stated in every description that it came with the Tian printed packaging but apparently that was a mistake and there is no Tian box large enough. I love the print so I'm a bit disappointed to not get a box but at the same time,  where would I hide such a giant box from DH
> View attachment 3386650
> View attachment 3386651
> View attachment 3386652



*MrsO*, this is even more gorgeous in person!!  So beautiful, I'd be planning extra trips just to use it! Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## MSO13

tabbi001 said:


> It looks so pretty! And I wanted to post that I like it very very much and that clicking like is not "liking it" enough for me





cremel said:


> Very pretty dear! Please don't jam it under the seat![emoji35][emoji1]





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow! That's truly beautiful! [emoji7]





etoile de mer said:


> *MrsO*, this is even more gorgeous in person!!  So beautiful, I'd be planning extra trips just to use it! Thanks for sharing your pics!



Thanks all! I'm very happy with it. Mini Shop Kitty was investigating, trying to hop inside it when I left it out to admire!


----------



## MSO13

@Mindi B  btw I got that Stella denim onesie  and it's too big!  I'm down another size, exciting! So stay tuned while I exchange and wait for a smaller size. I still won't look like Heidi but I love them anyway!


----------



## Mindi B

AWESOME, MrsO!  Way to go!  You will look GREAT.  I love your style.


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> @Mindi B  btw I got that Stella denim onesie  and it's too big!  I'm down another size, exciting! So stay tuned while I exchange and wait for a smaller size. I still won't look like Heidi but I love them anyway!
> 
> View attachment 3386969



Oh my that's a stylish lady there!!! Tell me how to lose fifteen lbs please!! [emoji156][emoji106]


----------



## momasaurus

Hi cafe. I'm up early to help DDsaurus manage the H sale in Paris (by iChat, I'm home on my deck) and trying to introduce her to tPF folks I know who are there. I'm hyperventilating at her reports!!


----------



## tabbi001

momasaurus said:


> Hi cafe. I'm up early to help DDsaurus manage the H sale in Paris (by iChat, I'm home on my deck) and trying to introduce her to tPF folks I know who are there. I'm hyperventilating at her reports!!


Oh my!!!what did she get from the sale?


----------



## tabbi001

MrsOwen3 said:


> @Mindi B  btw I got that Stella denim onesie  and it's too big!  I'm down another size, exciting! So stay tuned while I exchange and wait for a smaller size. I still won't look like Heidi but I love them anyway!
> 
> View attachment 3386969


I'm sure you'll look wonderful in it! Show us please


----------



## momasaurus

tabbi001 said:


> Oh my!!!what did she get from the sale?


She just left. The whole thing took 4.5 hours, but she was pretty focussed on silk and cashmere. She picked up 2 CSGMs (that was the limit today). Lots of shoes, people had 10 boxes! There was no limit on shoes. The silk counter was bare when she got there. They might restock, but she doesn't have the energy to go back. Anyway, I am planning to be there next June and will work out my timing better!


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> She just left. The whole thing took 4.5 hours, but she was pretty focussed on silk and cashmere. She picked up 2 CSGMs (that was the limit today). Lots of shoes, people had 10 boxes! There was no limit on shoes. The silk counter was bare when she got there. They might restock, but she doesn't have the energy to go back. Anyway, I am planning to be there next June and will work out my timing better!


Was she shopping for herself?( fallen down the H slope ) or for you? Hope to see which CSGM she found!


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> She just left. The whole thing took 4.5 hours, but she was pretty focussed on silk and cashmere. She picked up 2 CSGMs (that was the limit today). Lots of shoes, people had 10 boxes! There was no limit on shoes. The silk counter was bare when she got there. They might restock, but she doesn't have the energy to go back. Anyway, I am planning to be there next June and will work out my timing better!



Photos please!!!! [emoji4]


----------



## Mr. Carre

andee said:


> I am heartbroken about the Hermes Boutique in Charlotte closing.
> They were the nicest people working there of any store ever.
> I am almost as depressed as when Jon Snow was murdered on GoT
> last year.


BEST staff ever!!!  Very sad.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today I visited 3 gardens in northwest New Jersey.  The first one was Jardin de Buis:  pics are coming.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

S 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
   First garden:  Jardin de Buis.  Each garden has an official greeter (this one is Jackie).  Ralph Lauren does lots of photo shoots in this garden.  Sadly, Mr Nacho was not there.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Strange technical difficulties.  More from Jardin De Buis:


----------



## momasaurus

I am not good with change and now I am cranky. How do I "start a conversation" with someone? Formerly known as PM. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I don't seem to be getting the hang of this.  Last one from Jardin De Buis:  Hoping this will be a future Hermes color.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

[ATT Next garden:  bird Haven Farm.  Miss Alba is the official greeter.


----------



## Mindi B

SO beautiful, Madam!  And the greeters are adorable.
momasaurus, at the top right of your screen should be your screen name/avatar, and beside it a line drawing of an envelope and then a flag.  The envelope is the new PM/Conversation thingie (I am so technologically gifted ).  Click on it and at the bottom of the menu is the option to start a new conversation.  HTH!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

C
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 Last garden:  the Leonard J. Buck Garden.  The official greeter here would not tell me his name.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Mindi B said:


> SO beautiful, Madam!  And the greeters are adorable.
> momasaurus, at the top right of your screen should be your screen name/avatar, and beside it a line drawing of an envelope and then a flag.  The envelope is the new PM/Conversation thingie (I am so technologically gifted ).  Click on it and at the bottom of the menu is the option to start a new conversation.  HTH!


Thank you, MindiB


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> @Mindi B  btw I got that Stella denim onesie  and it's too big!  I'm down another size, exciting! So stay tuned while I exchange and wait for a smaller size. I still won't look like Heidi but I love them anyway!
> 
> View attachment 3386969



What happened to your picture. [emoji1]


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> She just left. The whole thing took 4.5 hours, but she was pretty focussed on silk and cashmere. She picked up 2 CSGMs (that was the limit today). Lots of shoes, people had 10 boxes! There was no limit on shoes. The silk counter was bare when she got there. They might restock, but she doesn't have the energy to go back. Anyway, I am planning to be there next June and will work out my timing better!



What kind of shawls and shoes?? Are we getting any photos? [emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## MSO13

cremel said:


> What happened to your picture. [emoji1]



Sorry, must maintain my anonymity and stay incognito! [emoji41]

Just imagine a shorter, curvier, dark haired Heidi having a wardrobe malfunction  [emoji6]


----------



## EmileH

Madame more great photos. You do get around. And you make me terribly homesick every time you post. 

Ok ladies this is getting out of control. We all know MyH's rule that you have to multiply by 1.5 the cost of any bag you buy to account for the scarves and other accessories that you must buy to coordinate but when our bags start demanding Chanel jackets it's really bad. How could I pass on this jacket? Goldie demanded it. [emoji23]



View attachment 3388156


----------



## EmileH

Close up


----------



## Mindi B

Hermes bags are such divas!  But Goldie does have _excellent_ taste. . . .


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Madame more great photos. You do get around. And you make me terribly homesick every time you post.
> 
> Ok ladies this is getting out of control. We all know MyH's rule that you have to multiply by 1.5 the cost of any bag you buy to account for the scarves and other accessories that you must buy to coordinate but when our bags start demanding Chanel jackets it's really bad. How could I pass on this jacket? Goldie demanded it. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388154
> View attachment 3388156


Many thanks, Pocketbook Pup!


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Close up
> View attachment 3388158



I mean, it basically was shouting at you that they needed each other. Really you were doing them a favor, it was the right thing to do [emoji12]

congrats, it's a beautiful combo!


----------



## Mindi B

I love how you can make shopping a moral imperative, MrsO!


----------



## EmileH

Thanks Mrs Owen. I'm glad you understand. I was going to hide the jacket from DH but I'm betting that when he sees it he will understand too.?[emoji23]

I have to go back and read now... Wardrobe malfunction?  I missed that in my haste today.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Madame more great photos. You do get around. And you make me terribly homesick every time you post.
> 
> Ok ladies this is getting out of control. We all know MyH's rule that you have to multiply by 1.5 the cost of any bag you buy to account for the scarves and other accessories that you must buy to coordinate but when our bags start demanding Chanel jackets it's really bad. How could I pass on this jacket? Goldie demanded it. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388154
> View attachment 3388156


Haha! Does your DH understand this logic?


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Haha! Does your DH understand this logic?



Well I'm not sure. He's not home tonight so I snuck everything into the house. I have to decide whether to hide it and gradually add it to the closet or just put it in there and hope he sees how fabulous it is and understands. Maybe I'll break it to him slowly. [emoji23]


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Madame more great photos. You do get around. And you make me terribly homesick every time you post.
> 
> Ok ladies this is getting out of control. We all know MyH's rule that you have to multiply by 1.5 the cost of any bag you buy to account for the scarves and other accessories that you must buy to coordinate but when our bags start demanding Chanel jackets it's really bad. How could I pass on this jacket? Goldie demanded it. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388154
> View attachment 3388156



Fantastic pairing and outfit!   Dang, that is some scary math.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> I am not good with change and now I am cranky. How do I "start a conversation" with someone? Formerly known as PM. Thanks in advance!



Another way to start a conversation is to click on the user name (under avatar) of the person you wish to start conversation with.   A good sized pop up will appear in the center of your screen.  There is a row of options and one of them is "start a conversation".  The wording in start a conversation makes you feel like you are starting a thread and it is not going to be private, but it is private.   And when you go to "conversations" all your old direct messages will be there.

I am with you.  I seldom think upgrades are improvements.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Madame more great photos. You do get around. And you make me terribly homesick every time you post.
> 
> Ok ladies this is getting out of control. We all know MyH's rule that you have to multiply by 1.5 the cost of any bag you buy to account for the scarves and other accessories that you must buy to coordinate but when our bags start demanding Chanel jackets it's really bad. How could I pass on this jacket? Goldie demanded it. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388154
> View attachment 3388156



So in addition to the orange slope, there is a tweed slope?   

Agree that Goldie has good taste.


----------



## Cordeliere

Madam Bijoux said:


> S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388059
> View attachment 3388050
> View attachment 3388056
> View attachment 3388059
> View attachment 3388050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First garden:  Jardin de Buis.  Each garden has an official greeter (this one is Jackie).  Ralph Lauren does lots of photo shoots in this garden.  Sadly, Mr Nacho was not there.



As always, your pictures are breathtakingly beautiful.   You are like the Monet of cameras.

I see that "insert full image" has tricked you in the same way it tricked me the first time I posted pictures.  It is sort of like visual stuttering..


----------



## momasaurus

Mindi B said:


> SO beautiful, Madam!  And the greeters are adorable.
> momasaurus, at the top right of your screen should be your screen name/avatar, and beside it a line drawing of an envelope and then a flag.  The envelope is the new PM/Conversation thingie (I am so technologically gifted ).  Click on it and at the bottom of the menu is the option to start a new conversation.  HTH!


OK, thanks, I see it now down on the bottom (counter-intuitive, no?). But all that stuff that was on top has now migrated over to the left of my screen, taking up space!


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks Mrs Owen. I'm glad you understand. I was going to hide the jacket from DH but I'm betting that when he sees it he will understand too.?[emoji23]
> 
> I have to go back and read now... Wardrobe malfunction?  I missed that in my haste today.



My new Stella overalls were too large (yay, more weight loss) and gaping indecently in the chest area so there was potential for a possible wardrobe malfunction. I've returned them and am awaiting smaller sizes. You know how a kid with their overall strap sliding off their shoulder is just so adorable? Not so much on a 39 year old 

Edited to add: Just explain to DH that they were MADE for each other, it would have been cruel to keep them apart. These bags are like angsty teenagers, they'll pout and slam doors and refuse to carry your belongings-it's dangerous to deny them!


----------



## MSO13

Great photos Madam, I love the greeters!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Great photos Madam, I love the greeters!





Cordeliere said:


> As always, your pictures are breathtakingly beautiful.   You are like the Monet of cameras.
> 
> I see that "insert full image" has tricked you in the same way it tricked me the first time I posted pictures.  It is sort of like visual stuttering..


Thanks so much, Cordeliere and MrsOwen3


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> My new Stella overalls were too large (yay, more weight loss) and gaping indecently in the chest area so there was potential for a possible wardrobe malfunction. I've returned them and am awaiting smaller sizes. You know how a kid with their overall strap sliding off their shoulder is just so adorable? Not so much on a 39 year old
> 
> Edited to add: Just explain to DH that they were MADE for each other, it would have been cruel to keep them apart. These bags are like angsty teenagers, they'll pout and slam doors and refuse to carry your belongings-it's dangerous to deny them!



Ah got it! Great job with the weight loss! It's so hard but you are clearly determined.

I'll try that on DH. He's really fine. I'm about to start another tough stretch at work so he knows that I get to splurge in return. Although this is getting a bit old and I'm really feeling like I'd like to be a bit less busy even if it means fewer splurges.

Cordeliaire I don't think the tweed slope is as slippery as the orange slope. I'm quite content to say no and walk out if things aren't suitable for me in terms of style, usefulness or price. This season was just particularly well suited to me and it helped that Chanel lowered rtw prices in the US to bring them more in line with Europe. My money went a lot further this season. 

 Did everyone see that Chanel raised bag prices in Europe by about 15%? So it is no longer a big savings to buy a Chanel bag in Europe. The only bargains left are Hermes and LV. I'm glad I concentrated on bags for the past few years while the savings were available. I do wish it lasted another year or two.


----------



## EmileH

Ladies I fessed up to DH this morning. He came home late last night from his band rehearsal. His response was oh yeah, you had to get that. It's beautiful. And a big hug. [emoji4]


----------



## Mindi B

Mr. Pup ROCKS!  Well-played, sir.


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Sorry, must maintain my anonymity and stay incognito! [emoji41]
> 
> Just imagine a shorter, curvier, dark haired Heidi having a wardrobe malfunction  [emoji6]



[emoji1][emoji1]yiu are too funny Mrs Owen.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ladies I fessed up to DH this morning. He came home late last night from his band rehearsal. His response was oh yeah, you had to get that. It's beautiful. And a big hug. [emoji4]



He sounds super cute.  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook I always found H and LV saved more.  I brought back a LV bag for a friend.  The bag cost $2000 in US and I got it for him at $1600.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Pocketbook I always found H and LV saved more.  I brought back a LV bag for a friend.  The bag cost $2000 in US and I got it for him at $1600.



In 2014 the savings were much higher. I bought a maxi flap for $4000 including import duty. It would have been 6000 here. Chanel raised the prices about 10% in 2015 but you could still save 500-700 per bag. They just raised them about 15% more. Now you break basically break even.

Costume jewelry and shoes were also about 25% off in the past. I'm not sure what has happened with them. Ready to wear has been equalized. 

The major jewelry stores like VCA and Cartier have equalized prices as well. So Hermes and LV are the only bargains left in Europe now. [emoji20]


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> Mr. Pup ROCKS!  Well-played, sir.



Showed him your post. He's all smiles. He does rock. [emoji4]


----------



## Cordeliere

Postcard from Eiffel Tower


For those who have visited Paris, is there one among us who was not fantasizing about acquiring a pied a terre in our new adopted city?  I thought not.


Under the “go big or go home” philosophy, I have decided I want one of these that you can see from the top of the Eiffel Tower…one with the sloped floor to ceiling glass windows.


And as it happens…one is currently for sale.  So as soon as DH and I win the lotto, this baby is ours.  Of course, if any of you ladies has $3.7 mil and nothing to do with it, I would defer my claim and let you snap it up, under one condition.  You have to host the next Paris PF meet up.

http://www.feau-real-estate-paris.com/buy-details-0075-17-793513.aspx

*For interior pics, follow above link.*




Hey, that $3.7 price is dollars, not euros, so it is a real bargain.  See how much I have learned about enabling by hanging out here?  And this apartment is a great neighborhood, except for the tourist riff raff.  You can see the Seine in the upper corner of the pic.  And it is a stones throw from the Musee du Quai Branly, which has a botanical façade.  Being a life long gardener, I have been obsessed with this building for about a decade.  It was such a thrill to get to see it in person.  The last pic is looking straight up the front of the building at the sky.









Even though I am back home, I have a few more Paris stories to tell.  And to be a tease, the next one involves the duty free shop at Charles De Gaulle.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Postcard from Eiffel Tower
> 
> 
> For those who have visited Paris, is there one among us who was not fantasizing about acquiring a pied a terre in our new adopted city?  I thought not.
> 
> 
> Under the “go big or go home” philosophy, I have decided I want one of these that you can see from the top of the Eiffel Tower…one with the sloped floor to ceiling glass windows.
> 
> 
> And as it happens…one is currently for sale.  So as soon as DH and I win the lotto, this baby is ours.  Of course, if any of you ladies has $3.7 mil and nothing to do with it, I would defer my claim and let you snap it up, under one condition.  You have to host the next Paris PF meet up.
> 
> http://www.feau-real-estate-paris.com/buy-details-0075-17-793513.aspx
> 
> For interior pics, follow above link.
> 
> View attachment 3388701
> 
> 
> Hey, that $3.7 price is dollars, not euros, so it is a real bargain.  See how much I have learned about enabling by hanging out here?  And this apartment is a great neighborhood, except for the tourist riff raff.  You can see the Seine in the upper corner of the pic.  And it is a stones throw from the Musee du Quai Branly, which has a botanical façade.  Being a life long gardener, I have been obsessed with this building for about a decade.  It was such a thrill to get to see it in person.  The last pic is looking straight up the front of the building at the sky.
> 
> View attachment 3388702
> 
> View attachment 3388703
> 
> View attachment 3388703
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I am back home, I have a few more Paris stories to tell.  And to be a tease, the next one involves the duty free shop at Charles De Gaulle.



Oh! Do tell! Welcome home. 

Let me see what change I can find under the sofa cushions. 3.7?  I'll work on it. It's probably a tiny shoe box of an apartments too! [emoji23]


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh! Do tell! Welcome home.
> 
> Let me see what change I can find under the sofa cushions. 3.7?  I'll work on it. It's probably a tiny shoe box of an apartments too! [emoji23]



Did you follow the link to the interior shots?  3 beds 3 baths  Certainly looks spacious enough to host a meet up.  And it has purple upholstery, so it is obviously destined that I will win the lotto and acquire this place.   I will be happy to loan it to you for your regularly scheduled trips.


----------



## dharma

Madam Bijoux said:


> Thanks so much, Cordeliere and MrsOwen3


MadamB, Beautiful photos! May I PM you for the locations?  I love to visit gardens. DD and I are planning to go to one tomorrow because it happens to be near a job location I must see.


----------



## dharma

Cordeliere said:


> Did you follow the link to the interior shots?  3 beds 3 baths  Certainly looks spacious enough to host a meet up.  And it has purple upholstery, so it is obviously destined that I will win the lotto and acquire this place.   I will be happy to loan it to you for your regularly scheduled trips.


Welcome home, Cordy! This is quite an apartment and a bargain!  I just need to remember where I stashed that extra 4milion I had lying around. Thank you for the info on Collectors Square.  The website does make me a little nuts with the spinning bags.  The prices seem good though, so I want to make a stop and see the few pieces I'm interested in. Looking forward to further stories!


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ladies I fessed up to DH this morning. He came home late last night from his band rehearsal. His response was oh yeah, you had to get that. It's beautiful. And a big hug. [emoji4]


awwww, he's a gem!  The jacket is perfect for you and on you.  Your bag is going to end up jealous and sorry she begged for it.


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> Sorry, must maintain my anonymity and stay incognito! [emoji41]
> 
> Just imagine a shorter, curvier, dark haired Heidi having a wardrobe malfunction  [emoji6]


sounds fetching


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Madame more great photos. You do get around. And you make me terribly homesick every time you post.
> 
> Ok ladies this is getting out of control. We all know MyH's rule that you have to multiply by 1.5 the cost of any bag you buy to account for the scarves and other accessories that you must buy to coordinate but when our bags start demanding Chanel jackets it's really bad. How could I pass on this jacket? Goldie demanded it. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388154
> View attachment 3388156


I have never heard this rule!


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> I have never heard this rule!



Thanks for your kind words. 

Yes ask MyH. The rule is 1.5 times the price of the bag. I tried to be frugal my last trip and I bought a gold Evelyn in part so I wouldn't need to buy more scarves or bracelets. [emoji23] and I blew all the savings at Chanel. [emoji23] 

Cordeliare I didn't click on the link. I'll have to do that later. Sounds fab. If I ever miss out on part of the conversation it's because I have old lady eyes and there is no geriatric setting on this app. So please forgive me. The rest of my phone is set on handicapped mode. [emoji849]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In 2014 the savings were much higher. I bought a maxi flap for $4000 including import duty. It would have been 6000 here. Chanel raised the prices about 10% in 2015 but you could still save 500-700 per bag. They just raised them about 15% more. Now you break basically break even.
> 
> Costume jewelry and shoes were also about 25% off in the past. I'm not sure what has happened with them. Ready to wear has been equalized.
> 
> The major jewelry stores like VCA and Cartier have equalized prices as well. So Hermes and LV are the only bargains left in Europe now. [emoji20]



The trend is pushing us to buy more H ready to wear then??[emoji23][emoji23][emoji156][emoji156]


----------



## csshopper

Cordy,
First, Merci, Merci, Merci for your postings about Paris. I have devoured every one, and. oh, the daydreams the apartment inspires! Lacking a few million in the accounts this month I will have to be satisfied with my meager view from my GreatRoom window out to the back patio. My late DH and I had five fabulous trips to France in our 13 years together and they were not enough to sate the appetite for Paris. Seeing this Eiffel Tower each morning as I open the shutters always brings a smile and a pleasant memory. 

Awaiting your continued posts.


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> Thank you for the info on Collectors Square.  The website does make me a little nuts with the spinning bags.  The prices seem good though, so I want to make a stop and see the few pieces I'm interested in. Looking forward to further stories!



I agree.  I thought their prices were reasonable and they certainly have a lot of inventory in birkins and kellys.  It seems like the perfect place for the person who does not want to wait and who would prefer to handle her bag before buying it.

Is there something in particular you are looking for?


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ladies I fessed up to DH this morning. He came home late last night from his band rehearsal. His response was oh yeah, you had to get that. It's beautiful. And a big hug. [emoji4]





Mindi B said:


> Mr. Pup ROCKS!  Well-played, sir.



Well played indeed!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

dharma said:


> MadamB, Beautiful photos! May I PM you for the locations?  I love to visit gardens. DD and I are planning to go to one tomorrow because it happens to be near a job location I must see.


Hi and thanks Dharma,
You probably have to call or email them ahead of time to let them know when you want to visit.
The Jardin de Buis is located in Pottersville NJ.  Here is a link: http://ajfdesign.com/contact.html
The Bird Haven Farm is located at 38 Hollow Brook Road in Pottersville  phone 888-532-3889.
The Leonard J Buck Garden is located at 11 Layton Road, Far Hills, NJ phone 908-234-2677.


----------



## thegriswolds

Cordeliere said:


> Postcard from Eiffel Tower
> 
> 
> For those who have visited Paris, is there one among us who was not fantasizing about acquiring a pied a terre in our new adopted city?  I thought not.
> 
> 
> Under the “go big or go home” philosophy, I have decided I want one of these that you can see from the top of the Eiffel Tower…one with the sloped floor to ceiling glass windows.
> 
> 
> And as it happens…one is currently for sale.  So as soon as DH and I win the lotto, this baby is ours.  Of course, if any of you ladies has $3.7 mil and nothing to do with it, I would defer my claim and let you snap it up, under one condition.  You have to host the next Paris PF meet up.
> 
> http://www.feau-real-estate-paris.com/buy-details-0075-17-793513.aspx
> 
> *For interior pics, follow above link.*
> 
> View attachment 3388701
> 
> 
> Hey, that $3.7 price is dollars, not euros, so it is a real bargain.  See how much I have learned about enabling by hanging out here?  And this apartment is a great neighborhood, except for the tourist riff raff.  You can see the Seine in the upper corner of the pic.  And it is a stones throw from the Musee du Quai Branly, which has a botanical façade.  Being a life long gardener, I have been obsessed with this building for about a decade.  It was such a thrill to get to see it in person.  The last pic is looking straight up the front of the building at the sky.
> 
> View attachment 3388702
> 
> View attachment 3388703
> 
> View attachment 3388704
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I am back home, I have a few more Paris stories to tell.  And to be a tease, the next one involves the duty free shop at Charles De Gaulle.


----------



## thegriswolds

maybe we can go in on it together?  It would be the ultimate timeshare and we could have meetups every month!


----------



## EmileH

thegriswolds said:


> maybe we can go in on it together?  It would be the ultimate timeshare and we could have meetups every month!



Count me in!


----------



## katekluet

thegriswolds said:


> maybe we can go in on it together?  It would be the ultimate timeshare and we could have meetups every month!


Good idea I could cover a day or two))


----------



## alismarr

Madam B , beautiful pics. 
I am struggling with this new layout and to test myself I will attempt to post pic of DDs old school friend I bumped into on my evening dog walk ( fingers crossed).


----------



## alismarr

Tries again....


----------



## alismarr




----------



## alismarr

Searching for emoticon " throws in the towel"


----------



## rainneday

What a beautiful baby! What is his/her name?

Hi everyone! I am completely confused with this new site design, is it just me? Does it look different to everyone? I updated my browser a few days ago and have been away from TPF for a bit, so I'm not sure what is going on.

I cannot figure out how to find my quotes, I know I had a few pop up in my email and searching for them here...well...I only found one. Does our history only extend for a week?

 Someone help me....hahaha. Btw are there only a handful of emojis to choose from now? Where did my hysterical rolling on the ground laughing emoji go?

My entire post was full of ???? I hope you are all doing well and are enjoying the summer weather. I'll back once I can wrap my mind around this new look.

xoxo

ETA Has anyone used Borderlinx to collect and ship packages from Europe (e.g. from H.com in Germany) to the US? I would love to hear some feedback.


----------



## rainneday

Cordeliere said:


> Another way to start a conversation is to click on the user name (under avatar) of the person you wish to start conversation with.   A good sized pop up will appear in the center of your screen.  There is a row of options and one of them is "start a conversation".  The wording in start a conversation makes you feel like you are starting a thread and it is not going to be private, but it is private.   And when you go to "conversations" all your old direct messages will be there.
> 
> I am with you.  I seldom think upgrades are improvements.



I love you for this!!! Ok, now I know everyone is dealing with this change.


----------



## alismarr

His name is Morgan.  He's a lovely boy though far too fat!
The problem ( one of many ) is that the app will not load on my phone but I have it on my iPad.  My Apple ID is not recognised for some reason.


----------



## Cordeliere

Postcard from the first of too many airports


CDG

The duty free area of Charles de Galle was very zen.  It almost had the same peacefulness as Hermes Sevres.  I said almost.  It was early.  Hermes is directly in front of where you enter.  It is like the shinning light on the hill.  American Airlines said you should get to this airport 4 hours early, so after all the check in, we had some time.  We go to Starbucks.  It is part of the re-education process of teaching you how to be American again.  I leave DH to sleep in one of those comfy chairs and I practice what PBP taught me—I am looking for “future reference”.


Two male SAs.  I ask the first to see the mousselines.  It takes him a second to understand what I asked.  (From my time with Momasaurus, I learned that I know the names of almost everything, but when I pronounce things, it sounds to French speakers like am speaking Klingon.)  So he pulls out this solid orange stole, opens the package, and lets me feel it.  I am shocked because it feels like a CSGM.  This is not what I was expecting.  Plus the weave is very loose.  But what do I know?  Then I see the tag and see the word cashmere.  Hmm.  I thought moussies were silk chiffon.  Then I ask if they have any patterned ones like Under the Waves.  The SA has no clue what I am talking about.  I try to find UTW on my phone but I can’t get reception, so I trot back to Starbucks to get my computer.  I log into wifi (which I now know is pronounced “we fee”). 


I pull up the mousselines on Hermes US and trot back to the store.  The original SA is busy with another customer so the other one helps me.  And just in case you are wondering, I am not having an anxiety attack.  I have a mission.  I am not a poser.  I am not wasting their time.  Anyway so I show the second guy my computer and he reaches in the same drawer and pulls out about 5 patterned moussies.  And there in the middle was UTW.  I pounce on it.  He opens it and pulls it out.  It is blue and PURPLE.  And it has a PURPLE turtle.  And a PURPLE hem.  I get the same look on my face as when looking at the red ostrich drag bag.  I say I will take it, but I have to go back to Starbucks to get my purse (which DH is guarding with his eyes closed).


The SA asks me if I have other Hermes scaves and I say “12—not that many”.  I pull La Tour Eiffel Senvole out of my purse and he is fascinated because he has never seen it.  He is fingering the color combination of one spot.  Emboldened I pull the Ostrich Clutch out of my purse.  His brows knit into a frown because can’t figure out what it is.  I explain it is vintage.  I am going to look at the bright side—the condition is so good he thought it is new.  We discuss the vibrato picotin that was almost mine.  And I think--oh this must be one of those pleasant conversations people have with their SAs.   He fills outhe duty free paperwork and I skip back to Starbucks to show DH who manages to open one eye and nod approvingly. 


I am overjoyed.  I had been lusting for an UTW but none of the 90 colorways work for me.  UTW was the first thing I asked to see at FSH and my preferred colorway looked like someone with a bad spray tan.  I am enthralled with the hand of the moussie.  It will work for me in hot humid Florida.  I am ready to jettison my silks and start stalking moussies.





I have 3 more postcards to write.  One about the US airports and customs.  One about French shoes. And one about the formula for the French girl look.


----------



## EmileH

rainneday said:


> What a beautiful baby! What is his/her name?
> 
> Hi everyone! I am completely confused with this new site design, is it just me? Does it look different to everyone? I updated my browser a few days ago and have been away from TPF for a bit, so I'm not sure what is going on.
> 
> I cannot figure out how to find my quotes, I know I had a few pop up in my email and searching for them here...well...I only found one. Does our history only extend for a week?
> 
> Someone help me....hahaha. Btw are there only a handful of emojis to choose from now? Where did my hysterical rolling on the ground laughing emoji go?
> 
> My entire post was full of ???? I hope you are all doing well and are enjoying the summer weather. I'll back once I can wrap my mind around this new look.
> 
> xoxo
> 
> ETA Has anyone used Borderlinx to collect and ship packages from Europe (e.g. from H.com in Germany) to the US? I would love to hear some feedback.



I'm very interested in finding a good forwarding company like this too.


----------



## Mindi B

I am loving your postcards, Cordy, and that moussie was MADE FOR YOU!  I am so delighted you found it; the pattern is charming, and both the subject and the material will be just perfect in Florida!  Yay!


----------



## Mindi B

rainne, Pocketbook, such a forwarding service would be really nice to have.  I have no insights, but will be interested to follow the discussion!


----------



## Cordeliere

*If you are currently vacationing in Europe, go shopping today.

The UK voted to leave the EU and it is roiling the currency markets.  The Euro is down a little against the dollar.  The pound is down much more.  The exchange rate has been something like it takes $1.47 to buy a pound and this morning it was about $1.36 to buy a pound.   If you are in the UK, go to Bond Street.  Buy at favorable rates.   Share pictures with us.*


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Postcard from the first of too many airports
> 
> 
> CDG
> 
> The duty free area of Charles de Galle was very zen.  It almost had the same peacefulness as Hermes Sevres.  I said almost.  It was early.  Hermes is directly in front of where you enter.  It is like the shinning light on the hill.  American Airlines said you should get to this airport 4 hours early, so after all the check in, we had some time.  We go to Starbucks.  It is part of the re-education process of teaching you how to be American again.  I leave DH to sleep in one of those comfy chairs and I practice what PBP taught me—I am looking for “future reference”.
> 
> 
> Two male SAs.  I ask the first to see the mousselines.  It takes him a second to understand what I asked.  (From my time with Momasaurus, I learned that I know the names of almost everything, but when I pronounce things, it sounds to French speakers like am speaking Klingon.)  So he pulls out this solid orange stole, opens the package, and lets me feel it.  I am shocked because it feels like a CSGM.  This is not what I was expecting.  Plus the weave is very loose.  But what do I know?  Then I see the tag and see the word cashmere.  Hmm.  I thought moussies were silk chiffon.  Then I ask if they have any patterned ones like Under the Waves.  The SA has no clue what I am talking about.  I try to find UTW on my phone but I can’t get reception, so I trot back to Starbucks to get my computer.  I log into wifi (which I now know is pronounced “we fee”).
> 
> 
> I pull up the mousselines on Hermes US and trot back to the store.  The original SA is busy with another customer so the other one helps me.  And just in case you are wondering, I am not having an anxiety attack.  I have a mission.  I am not a poser.  I am not wasting their time.  Anyway so I show the second guy my computer and he reaches in the same drawer and pulls out about 5 patterned moussies.  And there in the middle was UTW.  I pounce on it.  He opens it and pulls it out.  It is blue and PURPLE.  And it has a PURPLE turtle.  And a PURPLE hem.  I get the same look on my face as when looking at the red ostrich drag bag.  I say I will take it, but I have to go back to Starbucks to get my purse (which DH is guarding with his eyes closed).
> 
> 
> The SA asks me if I have other Hermes scaves and I say “12—not that many”.  I pull La Tour Eiffel Senvole out of my purse and he is fascinated because he has never seen it.  He is fingering the color combination of one spot.  Emboldened I pull the Ostrich Clutch out of my purse.  His brows knit into a frown because can’t figure out what it is.  I explain it is vintage.  I am going to look at the bright side—the condition is so good he thought it is new.  We discuss the vibrato picotin that was almost mine.  And I think--oh this must be one of those pleasant conversations people have with their SAs.   He fills outhe duty free paperwork and I skip back to Starbucks to show DH who manages to open one eye and nod approvingly.
> 
> 
> I am overjoyed.  I had been lusting for an UTW but none of the 90 colorways work for me.  UTW was the first thing I asked to see at FSH and my preferred colorway looked like someone with a bad spray tan.  I am enthralled with the hand of the moussie.  It will work for me in hot humid Florida.  I am ready to jettison my silks and start stalking moussies.
> 
> View attachment 3389444
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 more postcards to write.  One about the US airports and customs.  One about French shoes. And one about the formula for the French girl look.



I can't wait for the next episode of your story. I'm on the edge of my seat!!!! [emoji15]

Great moussie. I agree. I tried multiple silk 90s of UTW and none quite floated my boat. The mousselines are fabulous. I fell in love with two. Yours is quite lovely and perfect for your climate. If you are a purple fan please look at Jardin Anglais. It had been online lately. It was my first and still my favorite moussie.


----------



## Mindi B

I wish I were in London, Cordy.  I usually wish I were in London, actually!  Though I am not glad about the Brexit.  But, politics bad on tPF.  No more on that topic.
Pocketbook, I agree: Cordy, find Jardin Anglais!  It's another fabulous design. . . .


----------



## meridian

Thanks for continuing the postcards Cordy and congrats on the moussie!  And it has purple!  It was meant to be!


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Postcard from the first of too many airports
> 
> 
> CDG
> 
> The duty free area of Charles de Galle was very zen.  It almost had the same peacefulness as Hermes Sevres.  I said almost.  It was early.  Hermes is directly in front of where you enter.  It is like the shinning light on the hill.  American Airlines said you should get to this airport 4 hours early, so after all the check in, we had some time.  We go to Starbucks.  It is part of the re-education process of teaching you how to be American again.  I leave DH to sleep in one of those comfy chairs and I practice what PBP taught me—I am looking for “future reference”.
> 
> 
> Two male SAs.  I ask the first to see the mousselines.  It takes him a second to understand what I asked.  (From my time with Momasaurus, I learned that I know the names of almost everything, but when I pronounce things, it sounds to French speakers like am speaking Klingon.)  So he pulls out this solid orange stole, opens the package, and lets me feel it.  I am shocked because it feels like a CSGM.  This is not what I was expecting.  Plus the weave is very loose.  But what do I know?  Then I see the tag and see the word cashmere.  Hmm.  I thought moussies were silk chiffon.  Then I ask if they have any patterned ones like Under the Waves.  The SA has no clue what I am talking about.  I try to find UTW on my phone but I can’t get reception, so I trot back to Starbucks to get my computer.  I log into wifi (which I now know is pronounced “we fee”).
> 
> 
> I pull up the mousselines on Hermes US and trot back to the store.  The original SA is busy with another customer so the other one helps me.  And just in case you are wondering, I am not having an anxiety attack.  I have a mission.  I am not a poser.  I am not wasting their time.  Anyway so I show the second guy my computer and he reaches in the same drawer and pulls out about 5 patterned moussies.  And there in the middle was UTW.  I pounce on it.  He opens it and pulls it out.  It is blue and PURPLE.  And it has a PURPLE turtle.  And a PURPLE hem.  I get the same look on my face as when looking at the red ostrich drag bag.  I say I will take it, but I have to go back to Starbucks to get my purse (which DH is guarding with his eyes closed).
> 
> 
> The SA asks me if I have other Hermes scaves and I say “12—not that many”.  I pull La Tour Eiffel Senvole out of my purse and he is fascinated because he has never seen it.  He is fingering the color combination of one spot.  Emboldened I pull the Ostrich Clutch out of my purse.  His brows knit into a frown because can’t figure out what it is.  I explain it is vintage.  I am going to look at the bright side—the condition is so good he thought it is new.  We discuss the vibrato picotin that was almost mine.  And I think--oh this must be one of those pleasant conversations people have with their SAs.   He fills outhe duty free paperwork and I skip back to Starbucks to show DH who manages to open one eye and nod approvingly.
> 
> 
> I am overjoyed.  I had been lusting for an UTW but none of the 90 colorways work for me.  UTW was the first thing I asked to see at FSH and my preferred colorway looked like someone with a bad spray tan.  I am enthralled with the hand of the moussie.  It will work for me in hot humid Florida.  I am ready to jettison my silks and start stalking moussies.
> 
> View attachment 3389444
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 more postcards to write.  One about the US airports and customs.  One about French shoes. And one about the formula for the French girl look.


This is SO AWESOME! Perfect for you. I'm so glad it was waiting for you at dutyfree. I, alas, flew out of Orly, where the dutyfree is hopeless. It's a pretty manageable airport, though.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Postcard from the first of too many airports
> 
> 
> CDG
> 
> The duty free area of Charles de Galle was very zen.  It almost had the same peacefulness as Hermes Sevres.  I said almost.  It was early.  Hermes is directly in front of where you enter.  It is like the shinning light on the hill.  American Airlines said you should get to this airport 4 hours early, so after all the check in, we had some time.  We go to Starbucks.  It is part of the re-education process of teaching you how to be American again.  I leave DH to sleep in one of those comfy chairs and I practice what PBP taught me—I am looking for “future reference”.
> 
> 
> Two male SAs.  I ask the first to see the mousselines.  It takes him a second to understand what I asked.  (From my time with Momasaurus, I learned that I know the names of almost everything, but when I pronounce things, it sounds to French speakers like am speaking Klingon.)  So he pulls out this solid orange stole, opens the package, and lets me feel it.  I am shocked because it feels like a CSGM.  This is not what I was expecting.  Plus the weave is very loose.  But what do I know?  Then I see the tag and see the word cashmere.  Hmm.  I thought moussies were silk chiffon.  Then I ask if they have any patterned ones like Under the Waves.  The SA has no clue what I am talking about.  I try to find UTW on my phone but I can’t get reception, so I trot back to Starbucks to get my computer.  I log into wifi (which I now know is pronounced “we fee”).
> 
> 
> I pull up the mousselines on Hermes US and trot back to the store.  The original SA is busy with another customer so the other one helps me.  And just in case you are wondering, I am not having an anxiety attack.  I have a mission.  I am not a poser.  I am not wasting their time.  Anyway so I show the second guy my computer and he reaches in the same drawer and pulls out about 5 patterned moussies.  And there in the middle was UTW.  I pounce on it.  He opens it and pulls it out.  It is blue and PURPLE.  And it has a PURPLE turtle.  And a PURPLE hem.  I get the same look on my face as when looking at the red ostrich drag bag.  I say I will take it, but I have to go back to Starbucks to get my purse (which DH is guarding with his eyes closed).
> 
> 
> The SA asks me if I have other Hermes scaves and I say “12—not that many”.  I pull La Tour Eiffel Senvole out of my purse and he is fascinated because he has never seen it.  He is fingering the color combination of one spot.  Emboldened I pull the Ostrich Clutch out of my purse.  His brows knit into a frown because can’t figure out what it is.  I explain it is vintage.  I am going to look at the bright side—the condition is so good he thought it is new.  We discuss the vibrato picotin that was almost mine.  And I think--oh this must be one of those pleasant conversations people have with their SAs.   He fills outhe duty free paperwork and I skip back to Starbucks to show DH who manages to open one eye and nod approvingly.
> 
> 
> I am overjoyed.  I had been lusting for an UTW but none of the 90 colorways work for me.  UTW was the first thing I asked to see at FSH and my preferred colorway looked like someone with a bad spray tan.  I am enthralled with the hand of the moussie.  It will work for me in hot humid Florida.  I am ready to jettison my silks and start stalking moussies.
> 
> View attachment 3389444
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 more postcards to write.  One about the US airports and customs.  One about French shoes. And one about the formula for the French girl look.


Haha! Welcome to the slippery slope of mousseline. I bought my first one just over a year ago. I have quite a few more now! I live in California - not as humid as Florida, but certainly plenty of mild weather.
And congrats! It sounds like you have overcome SA fear!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> If you are a purple fan please look at Jardin Anglais. It had been online lately. It was my first and still my favorite moussie.





Mindi B said:


> Pocketbook, I agree: Cordy, find Jardin Anglais!  It's another fabulous design. . . .



Thanks for the tips ladies.  I am a changed woman.   Now I want to hit ever boutique I can.  See what TPF group therapy can do.  It cures phobias.  Now I will confidently march in and say "Show me your moussies".  

And I am rather excited about the possibility of using two twillies and tying at back of neck to make a long loose bow in front.  Someone did that on SOTD thread a couple of weeks ago and I really liked it.  Fitting for my hot climate.  So after the show me your moussies, it will be "show me your twillies".

And after I am confident at that, who knows what it will be.


----------



## scarf1

Cordy 
Here is a pic to inspire you. Jardin Anglos, UTW, pointD'orgue


----------



## etoile de mer

Madam Bijoux said:


> S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388059
> View attachment 3388050
> View attachment 3388056
> View attachment 3388059
> View attachment 3388050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First garden:  Jardin de Buis.  Each garden has an official greeter (this one is Jackie).  Ralph Lauren does lots of photo shoots in this garden.  Sadly, Mr Nacho was not there.



* Madame B*, Many thanks for the wonderful garden pics! Love this adorable, blondie golden!!


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsOwen3 said:


> @Mindi B  btw I got that Stella denim onesie  and it's too big!  I'm down another size, exciting! So stay tuned while I exchange and wait for a smaller size. I still won't look like Heidi but I love them anyway!
> 
> View attachment 3386969



*MrsO*, congrats on your continued weight loss! I love the overalls, the fitted cut is so chic! Hope you can share an incognito pic when your correct size arrives!


----------



## etoile de mer

alismarr said:


> View attachment 3389350



*alismarr*, love the horse pic! I think we're all still finding our way around this new interface! Did you previously have an adorable scruffy white dog as your avatar? Thinking we chatted about him!


----------



## etoile de mer

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Madame more great photos. You do get around. And you make me terribly homesick every time you post.
> 
> Ok ladies this is getting out of control. We all know MyH's rule that you have to multiply by 1.5 the cost of any bag you buy to account for the scarves and other accessories that you must buy to coordinate but when our bags start demanding Chanel jackets it's really bad. How could I pass on this jacket? Goldie demanded it. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388154
> View attachment 3388156



*PbP*, of course you needed the jacket! Looks great with your bag. Your husband is so sweet!


----------



## etoile de mer

Cordeliere said:


> Postcard from the first of too many airports
> 
> CDG
> 
> The duty free area of Charles de Galle was very zen.  It almost had the same peacefulness as Hermes Sevres.  I said almost.  It was early.  Hermes is directly in front of where you enter.  It is like the shinning light on the hill.  American Airlines said you should get to this airport 4 hours early, so after all the check in, we had some time.  We go to Starbucks.  It is part of the re-education process of teaching you how to be American again.  I leave DH to sleep in one of those comfy chairs and I practice what PBP taught me—I am looking for “future reference”.
> 
> 
> Two male SAs.  I ask the first to see the mousselines.  It takes him a second to understand what I asked.  (From my time with Momasaurus, I learned that I know the names of almost everything, but when I pronounce things, it sounds to French speakers like am speaking Klingon.)  So he pulls out this solid orange stole, opens the package, and lets me feel it.  I am shocked because it feels like a CSGM.  This is not what I was expecting.  Plus the weave is very loose.  But what do I know?  Then I see the tag and see the word cashmere.  Hmm.  I thought moussies were silk chiffon.  Then I ask if they have any patterned ones like Under the Waves.  The SA has no clue what I am talking about.  I try to find UTW on my phone but I can’t get reception, so I trot back to Starbucks to get my computer.  I log into wifi (which I now know is pronounced “we fee”).
> 
> 
> I pull up the mousselines on Hermes US and trot back to the store.  The original SA is busy with another customer so the other one helps me.  And just in case you are wondering, I am not having an anxiety attack.  I have a mission.  I am not a poser.  I am not wasting their time.  Anyway so I show the second guy my computer and he reaches in the same drawer and pulls out about 5 patterned moussies.  And there in the middle was UTW.  I pounce on it.  He opens it and pulls it out.  It is blue and PURPLE.  And it has a PURPLE turtle.  And a PURPLE hem.  I get the same look on my face as when looking at the red ostrich drag bag.  I say I will take it, but I have to go back to Starbucks to get my purse (which DH is guarding with his eyes closed).
> 
> 
> The SA asks me if I have other Hermes scaves and I say “12—not that many”.  I pull La Tour Eiffel Senvole out of my purse and he is fascinated because he has never seen it.  He is fingering the color combination of one spot.  Emboldened I pull the Ostrich Clutch out of my purse.  His brows knit into a frown because can’t figure out what it is.  I explain it is vintage.  I am going to look at the bright side—the condition is so good he thought it is new.  We discuss the vibrato picotin that was almost mine.  And I think--oh this must be one of those pleasant conversations people have with their SAs.   He fills outhe duty free paperwork and I skip back to Starbucks to show DH who manages to open one eye and nod approvingly.
> 
> 
> I am overjoyed.  I had been lusting for an UTW but none of the 90 colorways work for me.  UTW was the first thing I asked to see at FSH and my preferred colorway looked like someone with a bad spray tan.  I am enthralled with the hand of the moussie.  It will work for me in hot humid Florida.  I am ready to jettison my silks and start stalking moussies.
> 
> View attachment 3389444
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 more postcards to write.  One about the US airports and customs.  One about French shoes. And one about the formula for the French girl look.



*Cordy*, Have loved your travelogue! Are you sad to be leaving? I'm all in for the Paris timeshare, but the amount I can chip in will only buy me a stay of about about an hour and a half!   Congrats on finding your perfect mousseline!


----------



## etoile de mer

rainneday said:


> What a beautiful baby! What is his/her name?
> 
> Hi everyone! I am completely confused with this new site design, is it just me? Does it look different to everyone? I updated my browser a few days ago and have been away from TPF for a bit, so I'm not sure what is going on.
> 
> I cannot figure out how to find my quotes, I know I had a few pop up in my email and searching for them here...well...I only found one. Does our history only extend for a week?
> 
> Someone help me....hahaha. Btw are there only a handful of emojis to choose from now? Where did my hysterical rolling on the ground laughing emoji go?
> 
> My entire post was full of ???? I hope you are all doing well and are enjoying the summer weather. I'll back once I can wrap my mind around this new look.
> 
> xoxo
> 
> ETA Has anyone used Borderlinx to collect and ship packages from Europe (e.g. from H.com in Germany) to the US? I would love to hear some feedback.



Hi *rainneday*, nice to see you!  Yes, all new interface here!  I think we are all still adjusting. Lots of nice improvements. For access to your quotes,  go to the upper right. How is your house search progressing?


----------



## etoile de mer

Multi-quote was not working for me this AM…sorry for hogging the thread for a bit!


----------



## Mindi B

etoile de mer said:


> *Cordy*, Have loved your travelogue! Are you sad to be leaving? I'm all in for the Paris timeshare, but the amount I can chip in will only buy me a stay of about about an hour and a half!   Congrats on finding your perfect mousseline!



Oh my gosh, your contribution actually lets you STAY in the timeshare?  Mine only lets me look at the outer door from across the street.


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> Oh my gosh, your contribution actually lets you STAY in the timeshare?  Mine only lets me look at the outer door from across the street.



  I'll invite you in and share my time with you!


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> View attachment 3389662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cordy
> Here is a pic to inspire you. Jardin Anglos, UTW, pointD'orgue



I love the fox.   I just bought this in the 90 the week before Paris, but it would give me something to post on SOTD during multiple formats week.  (Imagine a wicked grin).


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> I love the fox.   I just bought this in the 90 the week before Paris, but it would give me something to post on SOTD during multiple formats week.  (Imagine a wicked grin).


Yes. Sheepish look here. I Bought 2 90 jardin Anglais before finding the moussie.
Most boutiques only seem to have a few moussies, and often they are not on display. Don't be afraid to ask!


----------



## Cordeliere

Postcard—Detaxing and customs and other airport adventures.
(I was going to pace these stories out, but I want to get on to the one about the shoes of Paris, so please forgive the carpet bombing posts)


I run my life by what is referred to in the business world as “just in time inventory management.”  For example, before heading to Paris, I packed DH the night before and myself in the last hour before the car arrived.  It usually works out. I am almost never early, but by the same token, I am almost never late either.  Using the just in time philosophy, I had planned to read how to detax from the comfort of the Admirals Club at  CDG.  There was a little problem with that.  The club is inside security and the detaxing place is outside.  We ask the guy at the currency exchange (who was pretty incompetent) and he tells us we can’t detax until we go through customs.  And since I have not done my homework, I am a little freaked.  DH assures me customs for us is in the US.  We find the little detax machine, and it scans and tells us our form is good.


But at this point, boutique anxiety has been replaced by customs anxiety.  I had studiously avoided all the wonderful vintage croc bags because of CITES.  But that unconscious voice from deep inside whispers to me that my violine ostrich clutch may be an exotic skin.  Oh no! I have no CITES paperwork.  I have visions of customs confiscating my purple beauty.  I am telling myself that every ostrich I have seen was on a farm and you can buy ostrich burgers, but my internet search from Starbucks tells me ostriches are lumped in with the endangered species.


So I am anxious until the flight attendants pass out customs forms and I formulate my plan.  It is not that DH and I are above being devious.  We used to smuggle drugs across the border from Tia Juana to San Diego.  Not that kind of drugs.  $15 tubes of Retina (beats the $140 price at the local drug store).  Or antibiotics when you know that is what you need and your doctor can’t get you in that day.  Or a variety of name brand candy grade drugs that are a cheap as generics.  So we know the trick is to look bored and relaxed when standing in front of the agent.  But I am feeling anything but relaxed.


I am rerunning the following episode from Star Wars through my brain and trying to channel the help of the Force.


Obi-Wan: These aren't the droids you're looking for.

Stormtrooper: These aren't the droids we're looking for.

Obi-Wan: He can go about his business.

Stormtrooper: You can go about your business.

Obi-Wan: Move along.


I tell myself if customs agents do profiling to decide who to search, we are home free.  But if it is like TSA security where the machine randomly picks who to do extra screening on, I am screwed.  It always picks me.


So we get to customs.  I did not declare my ostrich bag.  The first agent admires my detailed list of what we bought and the mathematically correct total at the bottom.  After all, I was a CPA.  She stamps the form and I breathe a sigh of relief.  But horrors, there are a second set of agents.  One is a black woman and the other is an old gray haired white guy.  Which of these do you think would be bad a$$ and which would be a cream puff.  We got in what we thought would be the cream puff line.  All he asks is if we were carrying any food.  We freely admit we are transporting Laduree chocolates.  The Force was with us and he told us to move along.


And this, boys and girls, is what it means to make a mountain out of a mole hill.

More airport adventures to follow shortly.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, Cordy, you are a cool customer.  My expectation of International Customs is that I will dutifully report every. Single. Thing. I bought overseas (bar of Cadbury chocolate, 75p; box of adhesive plasters, 2 pounds 40), and then Customs will see an old CDC in my carry-on and refuse to believe it was purchased in the US in 2008.  Conclusion: I spend the rest of my life in a cell.  
Not that I'm paranoid.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Postcard from the first of too many airports
> 
> 
> CDG
> 
> The duty free area of Charles de Galle was very zen.  It almost had the same peacefulness as Hermes Sevres.  I said almost.  It was early.  Hermes is directly in front of where you enter.  It is like the shinning light on the hill.  American Airlines said you should get to this airport 4 hours early, so after all the check in, we had some time.  We go to Starbucks.  It is part of the re-education process of teaching you how to be American again.  I leave DH to sleep in one of those comfy chairs and I practice what PBP taught me—I am looking for “future reference”.
> 
> 
> Two male SAs.  I ask the first to see the mousselines.  It takes him a second to understand what I asked.  (From my time with Momasaurus, I learned that I know the names of almost everything, but when I pronounce things, it sounds to French speakers like am speaking Klingon.)  So he pulls out this solid orange stole, opens the package, and lets me feel it.  I am shocked because it feels like a CSGM.  This is not what I was expecting.  Plus the weave is very loose.  But what do I know?  Then I see the tag and see the word cashmere.  Hmm.  I thought moussies were silk chiffon.  Then I ask if they have any patterned ones like Under the Waves.  The SA has no clue what I am talking about.  I try to find UTW on my phone but I can’t get reception, so I trot back to Starbucks to get my computer.  I log into wifi (which I now know is pronounced “we fee”).
> 
> 
> I pull up the mousselines on Hermes US and trot back to the store.  The original SA is busy with another customer so the other one helps me.  And just in case you are wondering, I am not having an anxiety attack.  I have a mission.  I am not a poser.  I am not wasting their time.  Anyway so I show the second guy my computer and he reaches in the same drawer and pulls out about 5 patterned moussies.  And there in the middle was UTW.  I pounce on it.  He opens it and pulls it out.  It is blue and PURPLE.  And it has a PURPLE turtle.  And a PURPLE hem.  I get the same look on my face as when looking at the red ostrich drag bag.  I say I will take it, but I have to go back to Starbucks to get my purse (which DH is guarding with his eyes closed).
> 
> 
> The SA asks me if I have other Hermes scaves and I say “12—not that many”.  I pull La Tour Eiffel Senvole out of my purse and he is fascinated because he has never seen it.  He is fingering the color combination of one spot.  Emboldened I pull the Ostrich Clutch out of my purse.  His brows knit into a frown because can’t figure out what it is.  I explain it is vintage.  I am going to look at the bright side—the condition is so good he thought it is new.  We discuss the vibrato picotin that was almost mine.  And I think--oh this must be one of those pleasant conversations people have with their SAs.   He fills outhe duty free paperwork and I skip back to Starbucks to show DH who manages to open one eye and nod approvingly.
> 
> 
> I am overjoyed.  I had been lusting for an UTW but none of the 90 colorways work for me.  UTW was the first thing I asked to see at FSH and my preferred colorway looked like someone with a bad spray tan.  I am enthralled with the hand of the moussie.  It will work for me in hot humid Florida.  I am ready to jettison my silks and start stalking moussies.
> 
> View attachment 3389444
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 more postcards to write.  One about the US airports and customs.  One about French shoes. And one about the formula for the French girl look.



It's very pretty dear Corde.   I am happy for you the clutch is in such good shape!! Starbucks sounds soooo American. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> Oh, Cordy, you are a cool customer.



Oh yeah.  I am really cool.  Did ya notice how many times i used the word anxiety in that story?  Just different flavors of paranoia.  I had no fears of cells.  My big fear was having her ripped from me. If they are going to do that, they have to work for it.

And just for the record, I am in no way advocating my approach.  In fact,  I condemn my approach.  One should be smarter than I was in her purchases and not end up in that situation.


----------



## rainneday

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *rainneday*, nice to see you!  Yes, all new interface here!  I think we are all still adjusting. Lots of nice improvements. For access to your quotes,  go to the upper right. How is your house search progressing?


Hi! Thanks for the welcome back 
I found the quotes underneath the little flag, is that the correct place to look? Mine only go back a few days. I guess I will need to check here more frequently.
House hunting is entirely too stressful and I hear the call of some retail therapy screaming my name! We put in a bid at 70k over asking and lost to someone who wanted the house without an inspection (even though there were some questionable aspects to the renovation). I feel like I shouldn't be posting here until we have some good news  xoxo


----------



## rainneday

Cordeliere said:


> I am overjoyed.  I had been lusting for an UTW but none of the 90 colorways work for me.  UTW was the first thing I asked to see at FSH and my preferred colorway looked like someone with a bad spray tan.  I am enthralled with the hand of the moussie.  It will work for me in hot humid Florida.  I am ready to jettison my silks and start stalking moussies.
> 
> View attachment 3389444
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 more postcards to write.  One about the US airports and customs.  One about French shoes. And one about the formula for the French girl look.



Congratulations on your moussie! This CW is dreamy.  I got a lot of use out of my moussies while visiting Hawaii, it was very humid but they worked nicely in the evenings. I'm looking forward to reading more of your postcards.


----------



## etoile de mer

rainneday said:


> Hi! Thanks for the welcome back
> I found the quotes underneath the little flag, is that the correct place to look? Mine only go back a few days. I guess I will need to check here more frequently.
> House hunting is entirely too stressful and I hear the call of some retail therapy screaming my name! We put in a bid at 70k over asking and lost to someone who wanted the house without an inspection (even though there were some questionable aspects to the renovation). I feel like I shouldn't be posting here until we have some good news  xoxo



Hi *rainneday*!  Yes, at the flag link, but I see what you mean. Only goes back a few days. So sorry regarding your offer, it does sound like some retail therapy is needed! I had a deep tissue massage yesterday, which I also wholeheartedly recommend. It was a 75 min. appt, but I wished I'd scheduled an even longer session! Sending best wishes that it all gets sorted out soon!


----------



## thegriswolds

Cordeliere said:


> Postcard from the first of too many airports
> 
> 
> CDG
> 
> The duty free area of Charles de Galle was very zen.  It almost had the same peacefulness as Hermes Sevres.  I said almost.  It was early.  Hermes is directly in front of where you enter.  It is like the shinning light on the hill.  American Airlines said you should get to this airport 4 hours early, so after all the check in, we had some time.  We go to Starbucks.  It is part of the re-education process of teaching you how to be American again.  I leave DH to sleep in one of those comfy chairs and I practice what PBP taught me—I am looking for “future reference”.
> 
> 
> Two male SAs.  I ask the first to see the mousselines.  It takes him a second to understand what I asked.  (From my time with Momasaurus, I learned that I know the names of almost everything, but when I pronounce things, it sounds to French speakers like am speaking Klingon.)  So he pulls out this solid orange stole, opens the package, and lets me feel it.  I am shocked because it feels like a CSGM.  This is not what I was expecting.  Plus the weave is very loose.  But what do I know?  Then I see the tag and see the word cashmere.  Hmm.  I thought moussies were silk chiffon.  Then I ask if they have any patterned ones like Under the Waves.  The SA has no clue what I am talking about.  I try to find UTW on my phone but I can’t get reception, so I trot back to Starbucks to get my computer.  I log into wifi (which I now know is pronounced “we fee”).
> 
> 
> I pull up the mousselines on Hermes US and trot back to the store.  The original SA is busy with another customer so the other one helps me.  And just in case you are wondering, I am not having an anxiety attack.  I have a mission.  I am not a poser.  I am not wasting their time.  Anyway so I show the second guy my computer and he reaches in the same drawer and pulls out about 5 patterned moussies.  And there in the middle was UTW.  I pounce on it.  He opens it and pulls it out.  It is blue and PURPLE.  And it has a PURPLE turtle.  And a PURPLE hem.  I get the same look on my face as when looking at the red ostrich drag bag.  I say I will take it, but I have to go back to Starbucks to get my purse (which DH is guarding with his eyes closed).
> 
> 
> The SA asks me if I have other Hermes scaves and I say “12—not that many”.  I pull La Tour Eiffel Senvole out of my purse and he is fascinated because he has never seen it.  He is fingering the color combination of one spot.  Emboldened I pull the Ostrich Clutch out of my purse.  His brows knit into a frown because can’t figure out what it is.  I explain it is vintage.  I am going to look at the bright side—the condition is so good he thought it is new.  We discuss the vibrato picotin that was almost mine.  And I think--oh this must be one of those pleasant conversations people have with their SAs.   He fills outhe duty free paperwork and I skip back to Starbucks to show DH who manages to open one eye and nod approvingly.
> 
> 
> I am overjoyed.  I had been lusting for an UTW but none of the 90 colorways work for me.  UTW was the first thing I asked to see at FSH and my preferred colorway looked like someone with a bad spray tan.  I am enthralled with the hand of the moussie.  It will work for me in hot humid Florida.  I am ready to jettison my silks and start stalking moussies.
> 
> View attachment 3389444
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 more postcards to write.  One about the US airports and customs.  One about French shoes. And one about the formula for the French girl look.



Delurking to say how much I am loving these posts.  I am getting so excited for our anniversary trip to Paris in November!


----------



## thegriswolds

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *rainneday*!  Yes, at the flag link, but I see what you mean. Only goes back a few days. So sorry regarding your offer, it does sound like some retail therapy is needed! I had a deep tissue massage yesterday, which I also wholeheartedly recommend. It was a 75 min. appt, but I wished I'd scheduled an even longer session! Sending best wishes that it all gets sorted out soon!


Love deep tissue massages.  Once I started adding the hot stone option I never looked back!


----------



## Cordeliere

Airport adventures continued

The rest of our trip was a nightmare.  At the beginning of our trip, we flew out of our hometown, jewel-box airport instead of a regional airport.  It sounded good—10 minute cab ride to the airport, no long drive to bigger airport, and not having leave the car in long term parking.  But it also it meant our flight was 3 legs.  So upon returning, we flew from our port of entry to Reagan in Washington.  Reagan was having a hail storm on June 22 and closed the airport for about 90 minutes after we were in the air, so they had us circle over Columbus Ohio.  When we landed it was a zoo, as all the other planes had been circling somewhere too.  Our connecting flight was equally delayed. 


Our next plane was at a gate, but instead of letting us board; they towed it out to join a herd of planes on the tarmac and gave our gate to a bigger plane.  Over the next four hours, *they changed our gate and our departure time 8 times. * Our group really bonded as we shuffled in mass from one gate to another repeatedly.  The pilot was sitting with us and knew no more than we did.  DH slept through the last four gate changes.  He managed to sleep walk with no memory of all that.  Finally, about 12:30 am, they towed our small plane to the gate, but it was too late.  By then our pilot was timed out.  By the time we would have arrived at our destination, he would be over his daily allowed number of hours.  So they cancelled our flight.  (Insert frowny face here.)


There was not a hotel room available for 60 miles.  And the next flight they could book us on was at 7pm, something like 18 hours away.  At this point ,our trip had consumed about 25 hours and we were delirious.  We decided our best bet would be to pass the time in the Admiral club when it reopened at 4 am.  At 2 am they threw us out of the security area.  The two hours we tried to sleep in the airport entry area chairs were like being in a torture rack in a meat locker.  When we did get into the Admiral club, DH did his charm number on the woman behind the desk who pulled strings for us.  She got us to the top of the stand by list for the 7am to Miami and another connecting light to Tampa and we could rent a car and drive the last hour.  We made it on and boy were we happy.  That got us home after 36 hours instead of 48.  And now after 20 hours of sleep we have rejoined the human race.


So we learned two lessons from this little adventure.  First, it is better to fly out of a regional airport than on a puddle jumper from a local airport.  Puddle jumpers go to the bottom of the list when deciding which planes get the limited gate spaces.  And second, I will never again travel without an inflatable air mattress in my purse and one of those tiny survivalist blankets that fold to the size of a rain bonnet.  I will shoot myself if ever again faced with the choice of sleeping in an airport chair or on a bare granite floor. 


I think I need a 40 Birkin to accommodate this survival gear, don’t you?  Also, I think I should get a prize for the most original rationalization ever for needing a Birkin.  And any of you who are trying to convince their own DH of how mandatory a Birkin is are welcome to use this rationalization--I need it to carry survival gear.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

alismarr said:


> Madam B , beautiful pics.
> I am struggling with this new layout and to test myself I will attempt to post pic of DDs old school friend I bumped into on my evening dog walk ( fingers crossed).


Thank you, Alismarr


----------



## etoile de mer

thegriswolds said:


> Love deep tissue massages.  Once I started adding the hot stone option I never looked back!



I've never had a hot stone massage. Tell me why you love them! Thrilled to have found my current masseuse, best massages I've ever had!


----------



## katekluet

Cordeliere said:


> Airport adventures continued
> 
> The rest of our trip was a nightmare.  At the beginning of our trip, we flew out of our hometown, jewel-box airport instead of a regional airport.  It sounded good—10 minute cab ride to the airport, no long drive to bigger airport, and not having leave the car in long term parking.  But it also it meant our flight was 3 legs.  So upon returning, we flew from our port of entry to Reagan in Washington.  Reagan was having a hail storm on June 22 and closed the airport for about 90 minutes after we were in the air, so they had us circle over Columbus Ohio.  When we landed it was a zoo, as all the other planes had been circling somewhere too.  Our connecting flight was equally delayed.
> 
> 
> Our next plane was at a gate, but instead of letting us board; they towed it out to join a herd of planes on the tarmac and gave our gate to a bigger plane.  Over the next four hours, *they changed our gate and our departure time 8 times. * Our group really bonded as we shuffled in mass from one gate to another repeatedly.  The pilot was sitting with us and knew no more than we did.  DH slept through the last four gate changes.  He managed to sleep walk with no memory of all that.  Finally, about 12:30 am, they towed our small plane to the gate, but it was too late.  By then our pilot was timed out.  By the time we would have arrived at our destination, he would be over his daily allowed number of hours.  So they cancelled our flight.  (Insert frowny face here.)
> 
> 
> There was not a hotel room available for 60 miles.  And the next flight they could book us on was at 7pm, something like 18 hours away.  At this point ,our trip had consumed about 25 hours and we were delirious.  We decided our best bet would be to pass the time in the Admiral club when it reopened at 4 am.  At 2 am they threw us out of the security area.  The two hours we tried to sleep in the airport entry area chairs were like being in a torture rack in a meat locker.  When we did get into the Admiral club, DH did his charm number on the woman behind the desk who pulled strings for us.  She got us to the top of the stand by list for the 7am to Miami and another connecting light to Tampa and we could rent a car and drive the last hour.  We made it on and boy were we happy.  That got us home after 36 hours instead of 48.  And now after 20 hours of sleep we have rejoined the human race.
> 
> 
> So we learned two lessons from this little adventure.  First, it is better to fly out of a regional airport than on a puddle jumper from a local airport.  Puddle jumpers go to the bottom of the list when deciding which planes get the limited gate spaces.  And second, I will never again travel without an inflatable air mattress in my purse and one of those tiny survivalist blankets that fold to the size of a rain bonnet.  I will shoot myself if ever again faced with the choice of sleeping in an airport chair or on a bare granite floor.
> 
> 
> I think I need a 40 Birkin to accommodate this survival gear, don’t you?  Also, I think I should get a prize for the most original rationalization ever for needing a Birkin.  And any of you who are trying to convince their own DH of how mandatory a Birkin is are welcome to use this rationalization--I need it to carry survival gear.



How awful.... but not unusual these days. Yuk. We have a darling little airport but they cancel the flights to here from the regional hubs ALL THE TIME...I think when they are not booked full enough....then we have to rent a car and drive the rest of the way. Glad you are safe home but I will miss your adventure tales


----------



## cremel

Dear Corde,

I wanted to thank you for all your excellent write ups during the whole trip. My two kids are too young, one is only seven months.  We decided to push our vacation to April next year and do the baptism for my younger one during the trip.  Your story has been so dear to me that it feels like I was there travel king with you. I miss Paris a lot but with this seven month old and a two year old, the trip would be dreadful. April would be much better, hopefully.  

We will be near you at Sandpiper Club Med in October. This is more relaxing as club med actually helps customers take care of their kids.  It's a all included resort so no worry about activities either. I will probably go browse the local Hermes store there. Maybe I will bump into you! [emoji1][emoji1] especially if I see a lady with that vintage clutch!! 

Thank you again for spending time sharing your trip. I enjoyed reading all of your posts![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

And Corde, if I ask for a Birkin 40, my DH will call it suit case. Ha ha ha. He already thinks 35 looks so bigger for me.  [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## alismarr

etoile de mer,  I think I had my Parson Russell terrier as my avatar when he was a pup.
Here he is now


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Airport adventures continued
> 
> The rest of our trip was a nightmare.  At the beginning of our trip, we flew out of our hometown, jewel-box airport instead of a regional airport.  It sounded good—10 minute cab ride to the airport, no long drive to bigger airport, and not having leave the car in long term parking.  But it also it meant our flight was 3 legs.  So upon returning, we flew from our port of entry to Reagan in Washington.  Reagan was having a hail storm on June 22 and closed the airport for about 90 minutes after we were in the air, so they had us circle over Columbus Ohio.  When we landed it was a zoo, as all the other planes had been circling somewhere too.  Our connecting flight was equally delayed.
> 
> 
> Our next plane was at a gate, but instead of letting us board; they towed it out to join a herd of planes on the tarmac and gave our gate to a bigger plane.  Over the next four hours, *they changed our gate and our departure time 8 times. * Our group really bonded as we shuffled in mass from one gate to another repeatedly.  The pilot was sitting with us and knew no more than we did.  DH slept through the last four gate changes.  He managed to sleep walk with no memory of all that.  Finally, about 12:30 am, they towed our small plane to the gate, but it was too late.  By then our pilot was timed out.  By the time we would have arrived at our destination, he would be over his daily allowed number of hours.  So they cancelled our flight.  (Insert frowny face here.)
> 
> 
> There was not a hotel room available for 60 miles.  And the next flight they could book us on was at 7pm, something like 18 hours away.  At this point ,our trip had consumed about 25 hours and we were delirious.  We decided our best bet would be to pass the time in the Admiral club when it reopened at 4 am.  At 2 am they threw us out of the security area.  The two hours we tried to sleep in the airport entry area chairs were like being in a torture rack in a meat locker.  When we did get into the Admiral club, DH did his charm number on the woman behind the desk who pulled strings for us.  She got us to the top of the stand by list for the 7am to Miami and another connecting light to Tampa and we could rent a car and drive the last hour.  We made it on and boy were we happy.  That got us home after 36 hours instead of 48.  And now after 20 hours of sleep we have rejoined the human race.
> 
> 
> So we learned two lessons from this little adventure.  First, it is better to fly out of a regional airport than on a puddle jumper from a local airport.  Puddle jumpers go to the bottom of the list when deciding which planes get the limited gate spaces.  And second, I will never again travel without an inflatable air mattress in my purse and one of those tiny survivalist blankets that fold to the size of a rain bonnet.  I will shoot myself if ever again faced with the choice of sleeping in an airport chair or on a bare granite floor.
> 
> 
> I think I need a 40 Birkin to accommodate this survival gear, don’t you?  Also, I think I should get a prize for the most original rationalization ever for needing a Birkin.  And any of you who are trying to convince their own DH of how mandatory a Birkin is are welcome to use this rationalization--I need it to carry survival gear.


Oh dear! I had no idea your return was so hellish. I can't even imagine. I have not slept in airports or train stations for many years. Both my flights were by way of Iceland (cheap fare, plus they handled the dog and kennel), and I had decided even THAT was too much delay. Sounds like you are back on track though. What color and leather will your B40 be?


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, Cordy, "nightmare" is too mild a word for what you and DH went through.  Modern travel is, sadly, one of the circles of hell.  But your DH is a treasure.  Does he do husband consulting?  The next time mine is having a meltdown due to some delay or other, I would like to call your DH and have him coach mine through a charm offensive on airport personnel.  Or he could give workshops!  Sign my DH up now.


----------



## thegriswolds

etoile de mer said:


> I've never had a hot stone massage. Tell me why you love them! Thrilled to have found my current masseuse, best massages I've ever had!


I can't explain it, but somehow the combination of the hot stone and a gentle pressure just seems to dissolve knots instantly.  Same effect as the deep tissue but without the occasional pain   and the warmth of the stones is so relaxing.
We had a masseuse like that when we lived in CA.  She was a genius.  if I was having trouble with my Achilles tendon, she would somehow know to work on my hip (or whatever) and voila! no more pain in the Achilles tendon.  She could get rid of headaches that I'd been having for days. She is the one who introduced me to hot stones. Since moving to the DC area we've not found anyone as good as she was, but I've found that it's pretty hard to get a bad hot stone massage.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> Oh, Cordy, "nightmare" is too mild a word for what you and DH went through.  Modern travel is, sadly, one of the circles of hell.  But your DH is a treasure.  Does he do husband consulting?  The next time mine is having a meltdown due to some delay or other, I would like to call your DH and have him coach mine through a charm offensive on airport personnel.  Or he could give workshops!  Sign my DH up now.



Thank you for this.  I shared it with DH and we both cracked up.  He has meltdowns too.  Pretty serious ones.  He is the emotional one in this marriage and I am rational one (sort of).  His meltdowns are only at home.   When he has one, my eyes get big like saucers and I keep my mouth shut.  We have a rule.  Only one of us can be crazy at a time.


----------



## Mindi B

My DH and I have the same (tacit) agreement, Cordy!  When he freaks out, I stiffen my spine, and vice versa.  It's a good rule, and a necessary one for travel.  Not good to have both partners


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> What color and leather will your B40 be?



Well, I need a guide to take me to shops all over Paris so I can feel and bond with one.  This time I won't let Baby Jane snatch mine from in front of me.

Seriously.  Paris changed me in a lot of ways.   I have never particularly liked Birkins as I consider then to be sort of ugly, but my resistance to the Orange Force wanes the longer I spend on TPF.   Besides not being attracted to the style, here to now, I have been saved by the fact that I carry almost nothing in my purse. How much room does one need for a drivers license, a credit card, phone, and keys?

But for traveling, a Birkin seems very practical.  It would hold guide books, translation books, maps, an ipad,  a replacement for my folding umbrella which failed me and was lost, food, airport survival gear, and maybe a sweater.  And it could be locked so no pickpocket worries.  I confess.  I have been on the bay and resellers since I got home.  I am torn between the Paris neutral vibe and my love for cassis, quetsche, anemone, and prune.  I figure this is worth a couple of years of obsessing.  I thought prunior might be a compromise.

I remain astonished at how little Hermes I saw on the street.  In two weeks, I saw one Evelyn at the flea market carried by an American and I saw one vert anis Birkin being carried near the Opera.  Thats it.  And I saw only a few scarves that I thought were Hermes.  But my scarf identification skills lag far behind my bag identification skills.   French women in St Germain seemed not to wear a lot of silks.  They primarily wore gauzy stole shaped scarves.

*momasaurus*  What did you observe about scarf fashion in the areas you frequented?


----------



## Freckles1

Cordeliere said:


> Well, I need a guide to take me to shops all over Paris so I can feel and bond with one.  This time I won't let Baby Jane snatch mine from in front of me.
> 
> Seriously.  Paris changed me in a lot of ways.   I have never particularly liked Birkins as I consider then to be sort of ugly, but my resistance to the Orange Force wanes the longer I spend on TPF.   Besides not being attracted to the style, here to now, I have been saved by the fact that I carry almost nothing in my purse. How much room does one need for a drivers license, a credit card, phone, and keys?
> 
> But for traveling, a Birkin seems very practical.  It would hold guide books, translation books, maps, an ipad,  a replacement for my folding umbrella which failed me and was lost, food, airport survival gear, and maybe a sweater.  And it could be locked so no pickpocket worries.  I confess.  I have been on the bay and resellers since I got home.  I am torn between the Paris neutral vibe and my love for cassis, quetsche, anemone, and prune.  I figure this is worth a couple of years of obsessing.  I thought prunior might be a compromise.
> 
> I remain astonished at how little Hermes I saw on the street.  In two weeks, I saw one Evelyn at the flea market carried by an American and I saw one vert anis Birkin being carried near the Opera.  Thats it.  And I saw only a few scarves that I thought were Hermes.  But my scarf identification skills lag far behind my bag identification skills.   French women in St Germain seemed not to wear a lot of silks.  They primarily wore gauzy stole shaped scarves.
> 
> *momasaurus*  What did you observe about scarf fashion in the areas you frequented?



Cordliere,
I love my B40. She was my first one!! She goes to ice skating competitions and baseball games and road trips!! She has been to Mexico! I will tell you she is swift and toile and very light weight. You definitely need to handle one to see what you think!!
I have loved all of your stories. We were in Paris for 8 days and we just ran out of time!! 
I am so sorry for your air experience. I have done 3 legs before to Europe and it was awful. This time we only had 2 legs and it was fantastic. We went through Detroit and it was a dream. Just luck I suppose. We were in Paris with the strikes and "flooding" so I guess we paid our dues there! 
Glad you are back to the land of the living!!!


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Well, I need a guide to take me to shops all over Paris so I can feel and bond with one.  This time I won't let Baby Jane snatch mine from in front of me.
> 
> Seriously.  Paris changed me in a lot of ways.   I have never particularly liked Birkins as I consider then to be sort of ugly, but my resistance to the Orange Force wanes the longer I spend on TPF.   Besides not being attracted to the style, here to now, I have been saved by the fact that I carry almost nothing in my purse. How much room does one need for a drivers license, a credit card, phone, and keys?
> 
> But for traveling, a Birkin seems very practical.  It would hold guide books, translation books, maps, an ipad,  a replacement for my folding umbrella which failed me and was lost, food, airport survival gear, and maybe a sweater.  And it could be locked so no pickpocket worries.  I confess.  I have been on the bay and resellers since I got home.  I am torn between the Paris neutral vibe and my love for cassis, quetsche, anemone, and prune.  I figure this is worth a couple of years of obsessing.  I thought prunior might be a compromise.
> 
> I remain astonished at how little Hermes I saw on the street.  In two weeks, I saw one Evelyn at the flea market carried by an American and I saw one vert anis Birkin being carried near the Opera.  Thats it.  And I saw only a few scarves that I thought were Hermes.  But my scarf identification skills lag far behind my bag identification skills.   French women in St Germain seemed not to wear a lot of silks.  They primarily wore gauzy stole shaped scarves.
> 
> *momasaurus*  What did you observe about scarf fashion in the areas you frequented?


In the past I have seen some H scarves in Paris, but the city where I have seen the most Hermes is NYC! Bags , scarves, belts.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> In the past I have seen some H scarves in Paris, but the city where I have seen the most Hermes is NYC! Bags , scarves, belts.



I wonder why the French don't embrace Hermes.  Your post reminded me that I did see a man with a H belt.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> I wonder why the French don't embrace Hermes.  Your post reminded me that I did see a man with a H belt.



8-10 years ago I would see many more French women waking around in their business clothes with a Birkin. That's how I fell in love with the bag and the brand. It was under the radar to some extent back then. I suspect now that there is so much hype and so many trashy "celebrities" are flaunting the bags French women no longer want to be seen with them. It's not their style to be so in your face. I pray that at some point the hype dies down and people move on to something else so the brand can return to what it was. But I fear those days are gone. 

I do still see a fair number of Hermes scarves when I'm there. You will definitely see more on the right than the left bank.


----------



## scarf1

i think a few of you also noticed that the sticky threads including this one, aren't "sticky" any more.  There is a thread on the feedback forum where Megs indicates that this was intentional as popular threads are active and migrate to the top anyway.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> 8-10 years ago I would see many more French women waking around in their business clothes with a Birkin. That's how I fell in love with the bag and the brand. It was under the radar to some extent back then. I suspect now that there is so much hype and so many trashy "celebrities" are flaunting the bags French women no longer want to be seen with them. It's not their style to be so in your face. I pray that at some point the hype dies down and people move on to something else so the brand can return to what it was. But I fear those days are gone.
> 
> I do still see a fair number of Hermes scarves when I'm there. You will definitely see more on the right than the left bank.



My mother in law who is a native French would not go out without a scarf. Older generation tends to be more stylish in France, or perhaps world wide?


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> I wonder why the French don't embrace Hermes.  Your post reminded me that I did see a man with a H belt.



When I was in Paris in May last year, I spotted quite a few French women with their Birkin or Kelly.  The main difference compared with US is that they were using their bags for real. There was one lady who was having lunch at a cafe near FSH. We were sitting next to her. She had books and umbrella in her Kelly. She casually put her bag on the bench next to her. The bag was half open. And I noticed that ladies in US or Asia were holding almost-empty Birkin or Kelly.  And they appeared to be very cautions for any scratches or weight that could reshape the bag. Sometimes it actually feels nice to see the used remarks on a bag. 

When I told my DH that my large GP could be a diaper bag with style, he laughed" make sure to get a Mai tai insert.".[emoji1]


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> When I was in Paris in May last year, I spotted quite a few French women with their Birkin or Kelly.  The main difference compared with US is that they were using their bags for real. There was one lady who was having lunch at a cafe near FSH. We were sitting next to her. She had books and umbrella in her Kelly. She casually put her bag on the bench next to her. The bag was half open. And I noticed that ladies in US or Asia were holding almost-empty Birkin or Kelly.  And they appeared to be very cautions for any scratches or weight that could reshape the bag. Sometimes it actually feels nice to see the used remarks on a bag.
> 
> When I told my DH that my large GP could be a diaper bag with style, he laughed" make sure to get a Mai tai insert.".[emoji1]



I am thinking it may be the area we were in.   There were lots of young people.  I agree with you that the older women were the best dressed.


----------



## Cordeliere

Freckles1 said:


> Cordliere,
> I love my B40. She was my first one!! She goes to ice skating competitions and baseball games and road trips!! She has been to Mexico! I will tell you she is swift and toile and very light weight. You definitely need to handle one to see what you think!!



I did not know there was such a thing as a light weight Birkin.  It must be a very special bag.


----------



## Mindi B

cremel said:


> When I was in Paris in May last year, I spotted quite a few French women with their Birkin or Kelly.  The main difference compared with US is that they were using their bags for real. There was one lady who was having lunch at a cafe near FSH. We were sitting next to her. She had books and umbrella in her Kelly. She casually put her bag on the bench next to her. The bag was half open. And I noticed that ladies in US or Asia were holding almost-empty Birkin or Kelly.  And they appeared to be very cautions for any scratches or weight that could reshape the bag. Sometimes it actually feels nice to see the used remarks on a bag.



This is the difference between buying Hermes products because these are attractive, well-made, FUNCTIONAL bags, and "scoring a trophy."  People obviously have the right to view their possessions in whatever way they wish, but the fetishistic, perfectionistic attitudes currently common regarding Hermes items irk me.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> 8-10 years ago I would see many more French women waking around in their business clothes with a Birkin. That's how I fell in love with the bag and the brand. It was under the radar to some extent back then. I suspect now that there is so much hype and so many trashy "celebrities" are flaunting the bags French women no longer want to be seen with them. It's not their style to be so in your face. I pray that at some point the hype dies down and people move on to something else so the brand can return to what it was. But I fear those days are gone.
> 
> I do still see a fair number of Hermes scarves when I'm there.* You will definitely see more on the right than the left bank*.



I wish I was more familiar with other areas to see the differences.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> This is the difference between buying Hermes products because these are attractive, well-made, FUNCTIONAL bags, and "scoring a trophy."  People obviously have the right to view their possessions in whatever way they wish, but the fetishistic, perfectionistic attitudes currently common regarding Hermes items irk me.



I have always been persnickety about keeping my things nice so I suppose I am overly protective of my Hermes, but probably no more than anything else that I have. It probably started with putting Barbie's clothes and shoes away properly after each use. Drove my sister nuts to the point that she'd mess them up just for fun. [emoji23]

But I do really like the way French women carry their bags in a utilitarian way. And I'm sorry to all of the twilly and rodeo fans but they don't festoon them either.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> This is the difference between buying Hermes products because these are attractive, well-made, FUNCTIONAL bags, and "scoring a trophy."  People obviously have the right to view their possessions in whatever way they wish, but the fetishistic, *perfectionistic attitudes *currently common regarding Hermes items irk me.



One reason I  like vintage is that I don't freak out over the first scratch.  Some vintage is just too pristine for me.  I feel more comfortable with a little patina, but no structural failures.  Its like Goldilocks --too hot, too cold, just right.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have always been persnickety about keeping my things nice so I suppose I am overly protective of my Hermes,* but probably no more than anything else that I have. It probably started with putting Barbie's clothes and shoes away properly after each use. *Drove my sister nuts to the point that she'd mess them up just for fun. [emoji23]
> 
> But I do really like the way French women carry their bags in a utilitarian way. And I'm sorry to all of the twilly and rodeo fans but they don't festoon them either.



ha ha    My dream would be to have someone pick up after me.   I like having everything in its place.   

but yeah, I am very easy on things because I am careful, so I get what you mean.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> I wish I was more familiar with other areas to see the differences.



Don't feel too badly, St Germain is my favorite area. I think you chose well. The right bank is more old money, conservative and the left bank more working class families and artists. Of course no one living in Paris is exactly poor. You will see more Hermes bags in the golden triangle near avenue George V and near place vendome. But if they are pastel with twillies and rodeos they are being carried by tourists. 

I love to sit at the cafes in st Germain to watch how real people dress. If you want to see a slightly more fashionable crowd you go to avenue Montaigne. I enjoy the people watching at the intermission at the ballet because there is such a diversity of people. I usually go to the opera garnier but this time I went to the opera Bastille. It's not as beautiful a building but there were more native Parisians and fewer tourists so the people watching was very good. 

I can't wait to hear your otter observations about how Parisians dress. I think I know what you will say about the shoes. [emoji4]


----------



## Mindi B

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have always been persnickety about keeping my things nice so I suppose I am overly protective of my Hermes, but probably no more than anything else that I have. It probably started with putting Barbie's clothes and shoes away properly after each use. Drove my sister nuts to the point that she'd mess them up just for fun. [emoji23]



I certainly don't fault anyone for trying to keep their things in good shape, especially at Hermes price points!  I just don't get the point of carrying a bag that one is terrified to, well, CARRY.  I want to say, "Relax!  It's a handbag!  You can put it down _on the ground_ from time to time, you can actually _put stuff in it_, a scratch or stain is annoying but doesn't affect its functionality, it isn't made of crystal and spun sugar!"  But that is my take, and increasingly I find this perspective to be in the minority, at least here on tPF.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> I certainly don't fault anyone for trying to keep their things in good shape, especially at Hermes price points!  I just don't get the point of carrying a bag that one is terrified to, well, CARRY.  I want to say, "Relax!  It's a handbag!  You can put it down _on the ground_ from time to time, you can actually _put stuff in it_, a scratch or stain is annoying but doesn't affect its functionality, it isn't made of crystal and spun sugar!"  But that is my take, and increasingly I find this perspective to be in the minority, at least here on tPF.



No offense taken. I get what you mean. And yes, I do put mine on the floor. There are times that you just have to. No way around it. So you can't get all freaked out. Or what's the point?


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> I certainly don't fault anyone for trying to keep their things in good shape, especially at Hermes price points!  I just don't get the point of carrying a bag that one is terrified to, well, CARRY.  I want to say, "Relax!  It's a handbag!  You can put it down _on the ground_ from time to time, you can actually _put stuff in it_, a scratch or stain is annoying but doesn't affect its functionality, it isn't made of crystal and spun sugar!"  But that is my take, and increasingly I find this perspective to be in the minority, at least here on tPF.



Yes[emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No offense taken. I get what you mean. And yes, I do put mine on the floor. There are times that you just have to. No way around it. So you can't get all freaked out. Or what's the point?



I do protect the bag while going through the obnoxious security at the airport. The pouch becomes very useful for these occasions!


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have always been persnickety about keeping my things nice so I suppose I am overly protective of my Hermes, but probably no more than anything else that I have. It probably started with putting Barbie's clothes and shoes away properly after each use. Drove my sister nuts to the point that she'd mess them up just for fun. [emoji23]
> 
> But I do really like the way French women carry their bags in a utilitarian way. And I'm sorry to all of the twilly and rodeo fans but they don't festoon them either.



Yes that sounds quite normal to me. [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!

I'm back from my quick family trip, it was very very hot in TX. 

Cordy, not that we need to be any more enabling here but I find travel to be that much more enjoyable when my bags are gorgeous and functional. I have previously traveled with my HAC or Kelly in a Longchamp expandable travel bag but this trip I decided to just enjoy my HAC and use it as my under the seat carry on and use the new Gucci in the overhead. It was perfect. My bag has a few more scratches and dings in the last year and I'm not very precious about it. I sent it sailing through security with the flap closed, straps undone and it survived just fine. It didn't get smashed under the seat and I found it most convenient to put it in front of my seat and stretch my legs out over it. It's a 32 and it held all my usual crap plus as GM Silk in a pouch, a bottle of water, magazines, two H pouches for the jewelry I planned to wear and 3 glasses cases. I would love to get a 35cm B as I think that would be even better for under the seat, the HAC is a little tall for some planes. A 40 would be even better but because of the weight, a toile combo would be ideal. You could fit all your airport survival gear in there, no problem!

Plus traveling today is one of the circles of hell and at least when I needed to take my serenity breaths, I could look at my pretty bags and know at least I had them for company. My trip was hardly as challenging as your but a visit to the airport in high summer vacation time is enough to make me a complete and utter misanthrope!


----------



## dharma

Morning chat peeps! I'm very out of sorts without the stickies. I have to admit, I'm still felling like an old fart because I don't like change. I haven't wanted to post but I've been lurking and trying to get comfortable with it all. 
Cordy, I've loved all the travel reports! I'm sorry to hear that the flight home was not ideal but glad you made it home safely. I'm leaving in two  days and just realized that I will only arrive two hours before my flight, not the recommended three. And that's if my uber doesn't hit traffic. It's unavoidable due to work. Unless I hire an assistant to cover the end of my day and leave early but it might be too late for that. Not sure what to do, our airport is very manageable so I'm not worried too much but I am wondering if my head is in the clouds and I need to sort this out. 
Packing has been a nightmare, trying to balance packing light with a somewhat professional wardrobe but I think I've got it down.

MadameB, thank you for the garden info! I'm looking forward to making a few trips!

MrsO, happy to hear the Gucci bag and HAC were perfect companions. The new duffel is gorgeous. I almost fell for the fur lined brocade slippers yesterday at Saks. I've already gone overboard before my trip so I didn't cave. If I'm good in Paris , they will be mine in the fall

Sale season did me in ladies, I succumbed to three new pieces of Dries Van Noten, including the black dress from a few pages back. Once the second mark down hit, it was a no brainer. I was lucky to find this coat at 70% off, after lusting after it all season. Actually I should say that I was lucky to find a heck of a Nordstrom SA that scoured the country for me. 
I'll add the photos to the next post since it keeps popping up at the beginning of the post. Anyone have advice on that?


----------



## dharma




----------



## MSO13

Love the DVN @dharma ! Congrats on the great buys. On the US side I think you'll be ok arriving 2 hours early for the flight, I was just there and though it's a bit nuts with summer vacation, security was pretty smooth and quick.  If you have to detaxe etc on the France side, plan for a lot longer just in case. DH is not going to be excited about 3-4 hours at the airport 

photos are inserted wherever you "drop" them if you drag them in so just drop them at the bottom of the post. You can also pick them up and move them if they go in the wrong place or delete and try again. I had to try a few times to get them where I wanted them.  I do find it's really easy now but it's definitely different than the old way.  I guess I'm going to add all the "stickies" to my watch list so I don't lose them. I did like the convenience of them being pinned to the top. 

thanks about my travel companions


----------



## Cordeliere

Postcard    The shoes of Paris


Still dealing with jet lag.  Forced myself to stay up all day yesterday and do all the laundry generated in the trip.  Then slept 10 wonderful hours last night so I am ready to share more.  Let’s talk about shoes.


While planning the trip, I read a book entitled “Stuff Parisians Like.  Discovering the quoi in Je ne sais quoi.”  This book told me that wearing athletic shoes brands you as an American, but the exception is Converse, which is considered cool.  The same book told me that Parisians love black clothes.  I bought a pair of  thickly cushioned Todd loafers to wear, but then decided I didn’t have time to break them in.  In the choice between no blisters and fashionable, I took no blisters.  I have been wearing the same style of solid white leather Reeboks for 30 years, so I got a pair of all black ones (including black soles) hoping that would be inconspicuous enough.


A quick aside before more on shoes.  I have talked a great deal about DH’s charm, but his charm offensive on Paris was not a total success.  My favorite chapter in "Stuff Parisians Like" discussed how Parisian men like to urinate in the street.  When the line is too long at the men’s room on a night out, they like to quickly relieve themselves in a group on a side street.  Being invited to be a urination partner is the ultimate acceptance.  DH was not invited to be a urination partner.


When we first arrived in Paris, I was struck by how chic the women looked.  DH was struck by how many white athletic shoes he saw and he took great delight in pointing them out.  At first I protested that those must be tourists, but soon I realized they were Parisians.  Gasp.  The horror of it.  Parisians wear white athletic shoes.  DH’s other observation was that Parisians spend a lot on shoes and that shoes are the major differentiator of class.  I spent the first week analyzing shoes and clothes, and came up with a shoe hierarchy.


I must do the disclaimer that my observations were developed in St Germaine.  My novice impression is that SG is the young, trendy place to be.   It is not a Chanel and Dior neighborhood.  Stores include Ralph Lauren, Sonia Rykiel, Karl Lagerfield, Armani, Cartier, and Swarovski.  And there are tons of cafes.  People pour out of the metro stops.  People bring their dates here on weekend nights.


I tried to photograph the interesting Saturday night date clothes and it was hopeless.  People walk fast and in herds so I could never get a clear shoot without seeming like the creepy person photographing Kyokei on the subway.  But on my Saturday hike to Collectors Square it dawned on me I could discretely photograph people’s shoes while standing behind them at street crossings waiting for the light to change.  Some of the pictures taken when I am walking and they are walking are blurry, but you still get the point.


So after the endless introduction, here is my hierarchy of Parisian shoes.  There are five categories of shoes worn by most all age groups and then four more categories that seem to be only worn by a specific demographic group.


The generic category starting with the least class and style are:

1.  Unstructured ballet flats with thin soles and elastic that goes to a bow on top.  These always looked worn out and no match for the intense walking done in Paris.  It was the fact that they always looked worn that causes me to rank them so low.





2.  Flat sandals—only worn by Scandinavian tourists.  Not really a Parisian category although I did seem some in a store window so someone must wear them.

3.  White athletic shoes or athletic shoes that have recognizable logos.  "Stuff Parisians Like" led me astray.  These were EVERYWHERE.  While these were ubiquitous, they were not stylish.  On a weekday, probably 25% of women were wearing these, and on this weekend morning it was even more.





4.  Shoes that have soles and a structure like athletic shoes, but are not.  They typically are all one color and are made of either canvas, suede, or leather.  The sides of the soles are prominent sometimes being covered with rope braid.  Asian women seemed to like them in gold or silver.  Parisian hipsters had them that had metal appliques.  One of the pictures illustrating this are out of store windows.  People did not wear colors this bright but this was the style.





Continued in next post.  I have maxed out number of pictures per post.


----------



## Cordeliere

Continuation of the "fashion athletic shoe" category.  As I previously mentioned, people wore shoes like in the store window, just not colors this bright.




5.  Lace up style leather shoes.  They remind me of jazz dance shoes.  This was a small minority of shoes.  I would say 10%, but it was primarily stylish people wearing them.  I was not able to get many in the wild pics but the store window picture illustrates them.



6.  Ankle books.  Probably 50% of women wore some version of this.  This was the middle of June.  I don’t know if they go for full boot in the winter.  The last pic is an Hermes boot off the internet.  The style was very typical.  I also wonder if they are still wearing boots at the peak of the summer heat, but maybe it is irrelevant if they all leave town as I have read.





Demographically specific shoes.


1.  Loafers  Only worn by 50 year old women.



2.  Espadrilles  Only worn affluent mothers with international flair who push a stroller.  I have no idea why.  There must be a club.




No pics for next three categories.  You have to use your imagination.

3.  Business women on our flight to Frankfurt all had on 2.5 inch heels with semi-rounded toes.  The heels came to a narrow point.  They remind me of shoes that were popular in maybe the late 80s or early 90s.  Think drab.  I saw no one on the street wearing this type of shoe, but that is probably because it was not really a business type neighborhood.

4.  Older women-the 70ish crowd wears 2 inch heels in which the heel comes to a broader base about the size of my thumbnail.

5.  The only fashion heels I saw were a tame 3 inches and were on girls out together dressed to attract men at cafes that had potential for hookups.


I have a few more pics from store window but have to go to new post because of the max number of pictures.


----------



## Mindi B

Fascinating, Cordy!   I suggest a coffee table book:  The Feet of Paris!  (Er, Les Pieds de Paris.)
I read the same book about what is popular among Parisians, and it was written before the athleisure trend swept street style.  While I think it is still uncommon to see workout-style leggings on Parisians, I suspect that is changing for the younger set, and sneakers are now "chic" all over the world---but this is quite a recent phenomenon.  As recently as my last visit to Paris in 2012 (well, not that recent, but you take my point), colored sneakers of the Adidas/Nike sort were rare.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

MrsOwen3 said:


> We make our own rules here!  (except when we're following the rules enforced by the mods )
> 
> I don't know if the etiquette has been established forum wide but I like the "like" button as a nice pic, thanks, I agree, +1 type of quick reply. I would say use it however feels natural to you and if it doesn't feel natural and you'd rather type a reply-do it! I did read on the Feedback forum that the boards are quiet so I wonder if people are slowing down their posts because of the like button. But it's also summer and people get busy and the threads get quiet if I remember last year correctly.


I like your ideas of the "like" - it makes sense using it that way.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> I'm very grateful I live in the vicinity of all the shipping warehouses as I usually get my purchases next day. My Gucci duffle is here and it's just gorgeous, I am keeping it (like there were any doubts )
> 
> Here's some pics, I'll take a photo with my HAC 32 when I leave later this week. It's not super large, the perfect size for 2-3 days travel and a good overhead bin size. I think it will fit a K32 but likely not my K35 but I'll try it to see. I can't see jamming it under the seat though, it's too pretty. The one bummer is that it stated in every description that it came with the Tian printed packaging but apparently that was a mistake and there is no Tian box large enough. I love the print so I'm a bit disappointed to not get a box but at the same time,  where would I hide such a giant box from DH
> View attachment 3386650
> View attachment 3386651
> View attachment 3386652


I can see why you are going to keep this, it is a true beauty, love it.
Looking forward to some stylish travel pics from you, maybe some "how to do airport chic" would be nice.
Smiles and waves.


----------



## Mindi B

Yes, please!  I need airport chic help!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Madam Bijoux said:


> S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388059
> View attachment 3388050
> View attachment 3388056
> View attachment 3388059
> View attachment 3388050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First garden:  Jardin de Buis.  Each garden has an official greeter (this one is Jackie).  Ralph Lauren does lots of photo shoots in this garden.  Sadly, Mr Nacho was not there.


Lovely photos Madame, and the greeters are adorable.
I am craving blue skies, it looks gorgeous there.


----------



## Cordeliere

Here are some pictures from what to me appeared to be a middle class shoe store on St Germain Blvd that had a selection of shoes aimed at the typical Parisian family.   The shoes were actually a bit more dowdy than what I saw on people on the street.   There are sandals, so someone in Paris must be wearing them.   There are ultra low heels which I never saw on the hoof.  You can see the fashion athletic shoes in the lower left corner of one of the pictures.  You can see structured ballet flats which strike me as more sensible and durable.  Their selection of boots is skewed toward lace up and I really didn't see people wearing lace up boots.  There are a few pairs of loafers.









The obvious conclusion of this pains taking analysis is if you want to be mistaken for a Parisian of class, wear your ankle boots.  The other conclusion is if you want to wear your athletic shoes, you will be in the vast company of young Parisians,

Interestingly enough, I was mistaken for Parisian a number of times.  My black Reeboks did not give me away as an American.  I chalk my passing for Parisian to my messy hair and wearing only the black clothes in my suitcase.  What passes for ungroomed in the US passes for natural in Paris.  One of the highlights of my trip was being asked for directions by a Frenchman not from Paris. (Insert dreamy smile here).

So having conquered my analysis of shoes, I dissected the components of the Parisian wardrobe.  I have a Chinese menu (one from column A,  one from column b) approach to being a French girl. That will be my next postcard.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Madame more great photos. You do get around. And you make me terribly homesick every time you post.
> 
> Ok ladies this is getting out of control. We all know MyH's rule that you have to multiply by 1.5 the cost of any bag you buy to account for the scarves and other accessories that you must buy to coordinate but when our bags start demanding Chanel jackets it's really bad. How could I pass on this jacket? Goldie demanded it. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388154
> View attachment 3388156


Definitely a perfect match PbP I love it.
Aren't C jackets addictive.
But I am sure that this one's cost per wear will be very good as it matches Goldie so well and is such a good neutral.
Wear and enjoy to the full.
Smiles and waves.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> Postcard from Eiffel Tower
> 
> 
> For those who have visited Paris, is there one among us who was not fantasizing about acquiring a pied a terre in our new adopted city?  I thought not.
> 
> 
> Under the “go big or go home” philosophy, I have decided I want one of these that you can see from the top of the Eiffel Tower…one with the sloped floor to ceiling glass windows.
> 
> 
> And as it happens…one is currently for sale.  So as soon as DH and I win the lotto, this baby is ours.  Of course, if any of you ladies has $3.7 mil and nothing to do with it, I would defer my claim and let you snap it up, under one condition.  You have to host the next Paris PF meet up.
> 
> http://www.feau-real-estate-paris.com/buy-details-0075-17-793513.aspx
> 
> *For interior pics, follow above link.
> Even though I am back home, I have a few more Paris stories to tell.  And to be a tease, the next one involves the duty free shop at Charles De Gaulle.*



View attachment 3388701


Hey, that $3.7 price is dollars, not euros, so it is a real bargain.  See how much I have learned about enabling by hanging out here?  And this apartment is a great neighborhood, except for the tourist riff raff.  You can see the Seine in the upper corner of the pic.  And it is a stones throw from the Musee du Quai Branly, which has a botanical façade.  Being a life long gardener, I have been obsessed with this building for about a decade.  It was such a thrill to get to see it in person.  The last pic is looking straight up the front of the building at the sky.

View attachment 3388702

View attachment 3388703

View attachment 3388704


Love this Cordy, glad that you had a great trip too, I certainly enjoyed following your adventures.
I have dreamed of an apartment in Paris too, I even tried to justify it to DH as being more reasonable than London as property prices there are frightening.
Maybe we can have a Cafe timeshare apartment.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In 2014 the savings were much higher. I bought a maxi flap for $4000 including import duty. It would have been 6000 here. Chanel raised the prices about 10% in 2015 but you could still save 500-700 per bag. They just raised them about 15% more. Now you break basically break even.
> 
> Costume jewelry and shoes were also about 25% off in the past. I'm not sure what has happened with them. Ready to wear has been equalized.
> 
> The major jewelry stores like VCA and Cartier have equalized prices as well. So Hermes and LV are the only bargains left in Europe now. [emoji20]


I agree PbP, I was really shocked how much Chanel was last year when we looked in Europe.
I haven't bough a C bag for best part of 3 years now, and Uk prices have risen, but in Euro's they were working out at more than £'s last year.
If it has gone up by another 15% that is going to be a substantial increase. In fact I was looking at a C GST and DH said why would I even consider it when a GP was so much cheaper.  The GST was around €2800 which converted to around £2,300 and a GP was around €2300.  Never thought I would see the day when H was cheaper than C.
Agreed that H was around a 20% saving on £'s and LV was also cheaper although not sure by how much as I am a little out of touch with current LV prices.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Sorry, I hadn't got to your post when I posted, think this is a great idea too.
Smiles and waves.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

scarf1 said:


> View attachment 3389662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cordy
> Here is a pic to inspire you. Jardin Anglos, UTW, pointD'orgue


These are lovely Scarf, I have yet to acquire a moussie, just getting into 90's at the moment.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Mindi B said:


> Oh, Cordy, you are a cool customer.  My expectation of International Customs is that I will dutifully report every. Single. Thing. I bought overseas (bar of Cadbury chocolate, 75p; box of adhesive plasters, 2 pounds 40), and then Customs will see an old CDC in my carry-on and refuse to believe it was purchased in the US in 2008.  Conclusion: I spend the rest of my life in a cell.
> Not that I'm paranoid.


I am with you all the way MindiB.
Years ago when we used to do cross channel ferry trips and there was a limit on how much alcohol you could bring back I was always scared that my parents would get caught.  I didn't relax until we were outside of the Port authority jurisdiction as I thought they could still come after us.


----------



## EmileH

CapriTrotteur said:


> Definitely a perfect match PbP I love it.
> Aren't C jackets addictive.
> But I am sure that this one's cost per wear will be very good as it matches Goldie so well and is such a good neutral.
> Wear and enjoy to the full.
> Smiles and waves.



Thank you. [emoji8]


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> Airport adventures continued
> 
> The rest of our trip was a nightmare.  At the beginning of our trip, we flew out of our hometown, jewel-box airport instead of a regional airport.  It sounded good—10 minute cab ride to the airport, no long drive to bigger airport, and not having leave the car in long term parking.  But it also it meant our flight was 3 legs.  So upon returning, we flew from our port of entry to Reagan in Washington.  Reagan was having a hail storm on June 22 and closed the airport for about 90 minutes after we were in the air, so they had us circle over Columbus Ohio.  When we landed it was a zoo, as all the other planes had been circling somewhere too.  Our connecting flight was equally delayed.
> 
> 
> Our next plane was at a gate, but instead of letting us board; they towed it out to join a herd of planes on the tarmac and gave our gate to a bigger plane.  Over the next four hours, *they changed our gate and our departure time 8 times. * Our group really bonded as we shuffled in mass from one gate to another repeatedly.  The pilot was sitting with us and knew no more than we did.  DH slept through the last four gate changes.  He managed to sleep walk with no memory of all that.  Finally, about 12:30 am, they towed our small plane to the gate, but it was too late.  By then our pilot was timed out.  By the time we would have arrived at our destination, he would be over his daily allowed number of hours.  So they cancelled our flight.  (Insert frowny face here.)
> 
> 
> There was not a hotel room available for 60 miles.  And the next flight they could book us on was at 7pm, something like 18 hours away.  At this point ,our trip had consumed about 25 hours and we were delirious.  We decided our best bet would be to pass the time in the Admiral club when it reopened at 4 am.  At 2 am they threw us out of the security area.  The two hours we tried to sleep in the airport entry area chairs were like being in a torture rack in a meat locker.  When we did get into the Admiral club, DH did his charm number on the woman behind the desk who pulled strings for us.  She got us to the top of the stand by list for the 7am to Miami and another connecting light to Tampa and we could rent a car and drive the last hour.  We made it on and boy were we happy.  That got us home after 36 hours instead of 48.  And now after 20 hours of sleep we have rejoined the human race.
> 
> 
> So we learned two lessons from this little adventure.  First, it is better to fly out of a regional airport than on a puddle jumper from a local airport.  Puddle jumpers go to the bottom of the list when deciding which planes get the limited gate spaces.  And second, I will never again travel without an inflatable air mattress in my purse and one of those tiny survivalist blankets that fold to the size of a rain bonnet.  I will shoot myself if ever again faced with the choice of sleeping in an airport chair or on a bare granite floor.
> 
> 
> I think I need a 40 Birkin to accommodate this survival gear, don’t you?  Also, I think I should get a prize for the most original rationalization ever for needing a Birkin.  And any of you who are trying to convince their own DH of how mandatory a Birkin is are welcome to use this rationalization--I need it to carry survival gear.



Love this theory and your good humour over what sounds like a nightmare.
Glad that you arrived home safe.
Smiles and waves.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have always been persnickety about keeping my things nice so I suppose I am overly protective of my Hermes, but probably no more than anything else that I have. It probably started with putting Barbie's clothes and shoes away properly after each use. Drove my sister nuts to the point that she'd mess them up just for fun. [emoji23]
> 
> But I do really like the way French women carry their bags in a utilitarian way. And I'm sorry to all of the twilly and rodeo fans but they don't festoon them either.


I am also too protective over my H items, to the point of not using for fear of damage.
It is something I am really trying to work out in my head as it means I don't enjoy what I have which also annoys me greatly.
I am interested in your observation of the French vibe, I also don't like twilly's on my bags, or even charms.
My SA is really amused by my dislike of bag adornments and we will joke about her having any Rodeo's, which is always a no, and she asks if I really want one, which is also always a no, and that i am just teasing her.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> Here are some pictures from what to me appeared to be a middle class shoe store on St Germain Blvd that had a selection of shoes aimed at the typical Parisian family.   The shoes were actually a bit more dowdy than what I saw on people on the street.   There are sandals, so someone in Paris must be wearing them.   There are ultra low heels which I never saw on the hoof.  You can see the fashion athletic shoes in the lower left corner of one of the pictures.  You can see structured ballet flats which strike me as more sensible and durable.  Their selection of boots is skewed toward lace up and I really didn't see people wearing lace up boots.  There are a few pairs of loafers.
> View attachment 3391663
> View attachment 3391665
> View attachment 3391666
> 
> View attachment 3391667
> View attachment 3391668
> 
> 
> 
> The obvious conclusion of this pains taking analysis is if you want to be mistaken for a Parisian of class, wear your ankle boots.  The other conclusion is if you want to wear your athletic shoes, you will be in the vast company of young Parisians,
> 
> Interestingly enough, I was mistaken for Parisian a number of times.  My black Reeboks did not give me away as an American.  I chalk my passing for Parisian to my messy hair and wearing only the black clothes in my suitcase.  What passes for ungroomed in the US passes for natural in Paris.  One of the highlights of my trip was being asked for directions by a Frenchman not from Paris. (Insert dreamy smile here).
> 
> So having conquered my analysis of shoes, I dissected the components of the Parisian wardrobe.  I have a Chinese menu (one from column A,  one from column b) approach to being a French girl. That will be my next postcard.



Lovely commentary, thank you again Cordy.
I wonder if the popularity of ankle boots is also down to the climate.
I certainly wear mine a lot even in the summer as it is generally wet and not that hot here.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Sorry for posting so much here this afternoon ladies, I have finally had some free time after a busy week and am loving hanging out with you guys.


----------



## cremel

dharma said:


> View attachment 3391503
> View attachment 3391502



Dharma,

These are beautiful!!![emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Well, I need a guide to take me to shops all over Paris so I can feel and bond with one.  This time I won't let Baby Jane snatch mine from in front of me.
> 
> Seriously.  Paris changed me in a lot of ways.   I have never particularly liked Birkins as I consider then to be sort of ugly, but my resistance to the Orange Force wanes the longer I spend on TPF.   Besides not being attracted to the style, here to now, I have been saved by the fact that I carry almost nothing in my purse. How much room does one need for a drivers license, a credit card, phone, and keys?
> 
> But for traveling, a Birkin seems very practical.  It would hold guide books, translation books, maps, an ipad,  a replacement for my folding umbrella which failed me and was lost, food, airport survival gear, and maybe a sweater.  And it could be locked so no pickpocket worries.  I confess.  I have been on the bay and resellers since I got home.  I am torn between the Paris neutral vibe and my love for cassis, quetsche, anemone, and prune.  I figure this is worth a couple of years of obsessing.  I thought prunior might be a compromise.
> 
> I remain astonished at how little Hermes I saw on the street.  In two weeks, I saw one Evelyn at the flea market carried by an American and I saw one vert anis Birkin being carried near the Opera.  Thats it.  And I saw only a few scarves that I thought were Hermes.  But my scarf identification skills lag far behind my bag identification skills.   French women in St Germain seemed not to wear a lot of silks.  They primarily wore gauzy stole shaped scarves.
> 
> *momasaurus*  What did you observe about scarf fashion in the areas you frequented?


I noticed that everyone of all ages wears scarves in Paris. Few appeared to be H. Lots of the gauzy stoles you noticed also. I saw very few bags as well. One of those rubber Birkins in ORANGE. I did see some darn fancy shoes, though!


----------



## momasaurus

Mindi B said:


> This is the difference between buying Hermes products because these are attractive, well-made, FUNCTIONAL bags, and "scoring a trophy."  People obviously have the right to view their possessions in whatever way they wish, but the fetishistic, perfectionistic attitudes currently common regarding Hermes items irk me.


Totally agree.


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> This is the difference between buying Hermes products because these are attractive, well-made, FUNCTIONAL bags, and "scoring a trophy."  People obviously have the right to view their possessions in whatever way they wish, but the fetishistic, perfectionistic attitudes currently common regarding Hermes items irk me.



Well said Mindi. [emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Postcard    The shoes of Paris
> 
> 
> Still dealing with jet lag.  Forced myself to stay up all day yesterday and do all the laundry generated in the trip.  Then slept 10 wonderful hours last night so I am ready to share more.  Let’s talk about shoes.
> 
> 
> While planning the trip, I read a book entitled “Stuff Parisians Like.  Discovering the quoi in Je ne sais quoi.”  This book told me that wearing athletic shoes brands you as an American, but the exception is Converse, which is considered cool.  The same book told me that Parisians love black clothes.  I bought a pair of  thickly cushioned Todd loafers to wear, but then decided I didn’t have time to break them in.  In the choice between no blisters and fashionable, I took no blisters.  I have been wearing the same style of solid white leather Reeboks for 30 years, so I got a pair of all black ones (including black soles) hoping that would be inconspicuous enough.
> 
> 
> A quick aside before more on shoes.  I have talked a great deal about DH’s charm, but his charm offensive on Paris was not a total success.  My favorite chapter in "Stuff Parisians Like" discussed how Parisian men like to urinate in the street.  When the line is too long at the men’s room on a night out, they like to quickly relieve themselves in a group on a side street.  Being invited to be a urination partner is the ultimate acceptance.  DH was not invited to be a urination partner.
> 
> 
> When we first arrived in Paris, I was struck by how chic the women looked.  DH was struck by how many white athletic shoes he saw and he took great delight in pointing them out.  At first I protested that those must be tourists, but soon I realized they were Parisians.  Gasp.  The horror of it.  Parisians wear white athletic shoes.  DH’s other observation was that Parisians spend a lot on shoes and that shoes are the major differentiator of class.  I spent the first week analyzing shoes and clothes, and came up with a shoe hierarchy.
> 
> 
> I must do the disclaimer that my observations were developed in St Germaine.  My novice impression is that SG is the young, trendy place to be.   It is not a Chanel and Dior neighborhood.  Stores include Ralph Lauren, Sonia Rykiel, Karl Lagerfield, Armani, Cartier, and Swarovski.  And there are tons of cafes.  People pour out of the metro stops.  People bring their dates here on weekend nights.
> 
> 
> I tried to photograph the interesting Saturday night date clothes and it was hopeless.  People walk fast and in herds so I could never get a clear shoot without seeming like the creepy person photographing Kyokei on the subway.  But on my Saturday hike to Collectors Square it dawned on me I could discretely photograph people’s shoes while standing behind them at street crossings waiting for the light to change.  Some of the pictures taken when I am walking and they are walking are blurry, but you still get the point.
> 
> 
> So after the endless introduction, here is my hierarchy of Parisian shoes.  There are five categories of shoes worn by most all age groups and then four more categories that seem to be only worn by a specific demographic group.
> 
> 
> The generic category starting with the least class and style are:
> 
> 1.  Unstructured ballet flats with thin soles and elastic that goes to a bow on top.  These always looked worn out and no match for the intense walking done in Paris.  It was the fact that they always looked worn that causes me to rank them so low.
> View attachment 3391615
> View attachment 3391616
> View attachment 3391619
> 
> 
> 2.  Flat sandals—only worn by Scandinavian tourists.  Not really a Parisian category although I did seem some in a store window so someone must wear them.
> 
> 3.  White athletic shoes or athletic shoes that have recognizable logos.  "Stuff Parisians Like" led me astray.  These were EVERYWHERE.  While these were ubiquitous, they were not stylish.  On a weekday, probably 25% of women were wearing these, and on this weekend morning it was even more.
> View attachment 3391620
> View attachment 3391621
> View attachment 3391623
> View attachment 3391624
> 
> 4.  Shoes that have soles and a structure like athletic shoes, but are not.  They typically are all one color and are made of either canvas, suede, or leather.  The sides of the soles are prominent sometimes being covered with rope braid.  Asian women seemed to like them in gold or silver.  Parisian hipsters had them that had metal appliques.  One of the pictures illustrating this are out of store windows.  People did not wear colors this bright but this was the style.
> View attachment 3391628
> View attachment 3391629
> View attachment 3391630
> 
> 
> Continued in next post.  I have maxed out number of pictures per post.



Wow!dear Corde, I am speechless!! What a wonderful write up and great observations. 

We should get together one day and have tea together. Then we have Corde share all the adventures from Paris.  I wonder if a live voice chat would be interesting? [emoji846]


----------



## MSO13

Love the shoe postcard @Cordeliere ! I guess I'll be all set with my ankle boots for Paris this winter.

The white sneakers, this is still everywhere in the fashion blogger set. I mentioned Stan Smiths before, they are still permanently sold out as far as I'm aware. Here's one of the bloggers responsible for the white sneaker invasion at NY Fashion Week, Leadra Medine aka ManRepeller. Ironically now her site has all these posts about how sneakers are played out and they're sick of them 

As for my travel attire: I wear these platform Celine slip ons which are so comfy. My HAC and Gucci duffle. I was wearing J Brand very high waisted skinny jeans and a white poplin shirt from Barney's with Celine Large Audrey Sunglasses. I brought my silk GM Tapis Persan in the denim/black/red CW. 






Photo of Scarf:


----------



## Mindi B

Okay, I have no idea how this is going to work because I am technically challenged, but if my pic shows up, I am (for almost the first time EVAH) revealing a garment I bought.  I was inspired by dharma's awesome sale finds.  Readers, I know this is weird.  Also, it's from a men's line.  Believe me, I anticipate plenty of side eye on this one.  But I frickin' love this thing.  It is, for better or worse, very me.  Of course, I also have a shelf of "distressed" knitwear, so clearly I have some sartorial issues.  But I am at an age where I need to decide, once and for all, what clothing styles make me happy, and to embrace that.  I am too old for a closet full of trends.  I need focus, people!  Even if it's a focus on things most people would cross the street to avoid.


----------



## Mindi B

It showed up!  (Twice, in fact. :shame: )
MrsO, you inspire me too!  Your confident fashion sense is very empowering.


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> It showed up!  (Twice, in fact. :shame: )
> MrsO, you inspire me too!  Your confident fashion sense is very empowering.



Wow!!!!! I LOVE this piece!!! No side eye here, just wide eye! Mindi, you should post more often now that you know how. I have a feeling we would be very comfortable with each other's closets. : can't find the hugging smiley:


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> View attachment 3391920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I have no idea how this is going to work because I am technically challenged, but if my pic shows up, I am (for almost the first time EVAH) revealing a garment I bought.  I was inspired by dharma's awesome sale finds.  Readers, I know this is weird.  Also, it's from a men's line.  Believe me, I anticipate plenty of side eye on this one.  But I frickin' love this thing.  It is, for better or worse, very me.  Of course, I also have a shelf of "distressed" knitwear, so clearly I have some sartorial issues.  But I am at an age where I need to decide, once and for all, what clothing styles make me happy, and to embrace that.  I am too old for a closet full of trends.  I need focus, people!  Even if it's a focus on things most people would cross the street to avoid.
> View attachment 3391920


Good job Mindi, I love your taste in distressed knitwear and how you introduce me to designers I wasn't aware of! 

And I agree, you and @dharma would have a great time together and maybe you guys would let me join you for coffee! 


PS Hugs is under the "Animated" second page of smileys, the first ones are static!


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen and Mindi

Both of you ladies inspire me.  

MrsOwen--what is the leather on your HAC.   And tell us about your coat.   You seem to have your style all figured out.  I am envious.  I used to have mine down but the change to a hot humid climate has thrown me for a loop.   Still trying to figure out how to be a tropical French girl.

And Mindi--I am a fan of your quirky style.   And way to go for the first ever post of something you bought.   Do you live in a large metro area or are you blowing your neighbors minds in a small town in the middle of no where?


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> Love the shoe postcard @Cordeliere ! I guess I'll be all set with my ankle boots for Paris this winter.
> 
> The white sneakers, this is still everywhere in the fashion blogger set. I mentioned Stan Smiths before, they are still permanently sold out as far as I'm aware. Here's one of the bloggers responsible for the white sneaker invasion at NY Fashion Week, Leadra Medine aka ManRepeller. Ironically now her site has all these posts about how sneakers are played out and they're sick of them
> 
> As for my travel attire: I wear these platform Celine slip ons which are so comfy. My HAC and Gucci duffle. I was wearing J Brand very high waisted skinny jeans and a white poplin shirt from Barney's with Celine Large Audrey Sunglasses. I brought my silk GM Tapis Persan in the denim/black/red CW.
> View attachment 3391916
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391932
> 
> 
> Photo of Scarf:
> View attachment 3391933



Lovely as usual, MrsO! I agree with man repeller about the sneakers, just saw Stan Smiths on the sale rack at Macy's. Ending soon for sure. But the need for comfort does prevail and I am losing my mind looking for a great all purpose comfortable yet stylish shoe or sandal. The trippen that I was so happy with are really only good for four hours tops. :sad face: I've come to the conclusion that I am asking too much from one little shoe and it doesn't exist. DD and I just came back from a super cute hipster store where she convinced me to buy a pair of strange Olive/ taupe new balances. I thought they were the answer but trying them just now with outfits, I'm getting an "old-lady-taupe-easy-spirit" vibe. Cute on a young one but just old on me. I give up.


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> View attachment 3391503
> View attachment 3391502



Absolutely love the upper outfit.   I really dig fabric/pattern combinations that are out of the ordinary but work.  Great choices.


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Lovely as usual, MrsO! I agree with man repeller about the sneakers, just saw Stan Smiths on the sale rack at Macy's. Ending soon for sure. But the need for comfort does prevail and I am losing my mind looking for a great all purpose comfortable yet stylish shoe or sandal. The trippen that I was so happy with are really only good for four hours tops. :sad face: I've come to the conclusion that I am asking too much from one little shoe and it doesn't exist. DD and I just came back from a super cute hipster store where she convinced me to buy a pair of strange Olive/ taupe new balances. I thought they were the answer but trying them just now with outfits, I'm getting an "old-lady-taupe-easy-spirit" vibe. Cute on a young one but just old on me. I give up.



I know the feeling, my DH and Dad are both already policing my shoe selection for Paris as I'm good at the 4 hour shoe but not the 10 mile/12 hours of walking my Dad requires whenever we're anywhere together. I might just get the Celine slip ons in black or dark red. I'm sorry those Trippen's don't make it on a long day. I did buy these Nikes recently, very very comfortable and cute with a black knit dress. A little old school Sporty Spice. I tried New Balance but felt older and not very hipster like in them. 

Shoe dilemmas aside, I'm so excited for your trip and hope you have the most fabulous time!


----------



## etoile de mer

thegriswolds said:


> I can't explain it, but somehow the combination of the hot stone and a gentle pressure just seems to dissolve knots instantly.  Same effect as the deep tissue but without the occasional pain   and the warmth of the stones is so relaxing.
> We had a masseuse like that when we lived in CA.  She was a genius.  if I was having trouble with my Achilles tendon, she would somehow know to work on my hip (or whatever) and voila! no more pain in the Achilles tendon.  She could get rid of headaches that I'd been having for days. She is the one who introduced me to hot stones. Since moving to the DC area we've not found anyone as good as she was, but I've found that it's pretty hard to get a bad hot stone massage.



Thanks so much for your reply.  I love the deep tissue work, except on my legs!  Too painful to relax! Will need to try a hot stone massage.


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> MrsOwen and Mindi
> 
> Both of you ladies inspire me.
> 
> MrsOwen--what is the leather on your HAC.   And tell us about your coat.   You seem to have your style all figured out.  I am envious.  I used to have mine down but the change to a hot humid climate has thrown me for a loop.   Still trying to figure out how to be a tropical French girl.
> 
> And Mindi--I am a fan of your quirky style.   And way to go for the first ever post of something you bought.   Do you live in a large metro area or are you blowing your neighbors minds in a small town in the middle of no where?



Thanks Cordy! The HAC is Natural colored Chamonix and the coat was from last Fall-a suede duster from FRAME that is unlined so it's a good weight for Spring/Fall.  I am always evolving my style, I have always loved fashion and my hard work in recent years has allowed me to indulge a LOT more that I could before. I am still prone to making trendy, impulsive buys on occasion but for the most part I'm succeeding in buying pieces I can wear for a long time.


----------



## etoile de mer

alismarr said:


> etoile de mer,  I think I had my Parson Russell terrier as my avatar when he was a pup.
> Here he is now
> 
> View attachment 3390514



He's adorable!  Love terriers!


----------



## dharma

Cordeliere said:


> Absolutely love the upper outfit.   I really dig fabric/pattern combinations that are out of the ordinary but work.  Great choices.


Thanks, Cordeliere! Love your shoe report! I haven't been to Paris in two years, but at that time, I noticed plenty of athletic shoes on Parisians. Like MrsO said, they've been "in" for awhile. I did very well with converse last time, but I worry about my back these days and they have no support.


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks Cordy! The HAC is Natural colored Chamonix and the coat was from last Fall-a suede duster from FRAME that is unlined so it's a good weight for Spring/Fall.  I am always evolving my style, I have always loved fashion and my hard work in recent years has allowed me to indulge a LOT more that I could before. I am still prone to making trendy, impulsive buys on occasion but for the most part I'm succeeding in buying pieces I can wear for a long time.


These are very cute! Yes, the new balance feel old. I'm walking back there now to return. The problem is I'm obsessed with these:


Practical heel and comfortable but they are freakin GOLD. What is wrong with me? 
Ps found the animated smiley, thank you xo


----------



## etoile de mer

dharma said:


> View attachment 3391503
> View attachment 3391502



I love your new coat!  It feels very Asian inspired, 1920s to me. I can picture one of the fashionable Downton Abbey ladies wearing this in the last season.


----------



## Mindi B

dharma, MrsO, Cordy, thank you all so much!  It seriously means a lot to me that you like my (evolving) style.  My taste is very different from my mother's (she is very feminine and classic; I baffle her) and my incredibly normcore DSIL has said that stuff I wear is stuff she wouldn't even look at twice on a sales rack (she didn't intend that to be as mean as it sounds).
Anyway, long story short, pretty much nobody in my life gets my taste.  So it is very encouraging to find support here!
I really am trying to systematically define my personal style.  I have now done enough closet purges of items never worn (plenty of "WHAT was I THINKING?!" moments) to feel I need to make better choices; as you say, MrsO, to pick more timeless "me" pieces that I will love and wear for years.
And ya know, the fashion pack may have moved on from sneakers, but I think their recent, rather prolonged popularity might just have pushed them into "classic" territory.  I am still seeing plenty of blog posts featuring sneakers with suits, dresses, you name it.  Of course the retailers want us to feel compelled to buy something NEW, but I am hoping neat trainers will remain acceptable, like ballet flats or classic Gucci-style loafers.


----------



## dharma

etoile de mer said:


> I love your new coat!  It feels very Asian inspired, 1920s to me. I can picture one of the fashionable Downton Abbey ladies wearing this in the last season.


Yes, yes!!! Thank you! I love it so much, I almost fainted when I saw it at full price. It's going to Paris for sure


----------



## Mindi B

Someday, dharma, I WILL own a Dries Van Noten coat.  The one you got is gorgeous, an investment piece.
And everybody needs gold shoes.


----------



## etoile de mer

Cordeliere said:


> Here are some pictures from what to me appeared to be a middle class shoe store on St Germain Blvd that had a selection of shoes aimed at the typical Parisian family.   The shoes were actually a bit more dowdy than what I saw on people on the street.   There are sandals, so someone in Paris must be wearing them.   There are ultra low heels which I never saw on the hoof.  You can see the fashion athletic shoes in the lower left corner of one of the pictures.  You can see structured ballet flats which strike me as more sensible and durable.  Their selection of boots is skewed toward lace up and I really didn't see people wearing lace up boots.  There are a few pairs of loafers.
> View attachment 3391663
> View attachment 3391665
> View attachment 3391666
> 
> View attachment 3391667
> View attachment 3391668
> 
> 
> 
> The obvious conclusion of this pains taking analysis is if you want to be mistaken for a Parisian of class, wear your ankle boots.  The other conclusion is if you want to wear your athletic shoes, you will be in the vast company of young Parisians,
> 
> Interestingly enough, I was mistaken for Parisian a number of times.  My black Reeboks did not give me away as an American.  I chalk my passing for Parisian to my messy hair and wearing only the black clothes in my suitcase.  What passes for ungroomed in the US passes for natural in Paris.  One of the highlights of my trip was being asked for directions by a Frenchman not from Paris. (Insert dreamy smile here).
> 
> So having conquered my analysis of shoes, I dissected the components of the Parisian wardrobe.  I have a Chinese menu (one from column A,  one from column b) approach to being a French girl. That will be my next postcard.



Have loved reading your observations! I've realized that while traveling, I'm usually so busy looking at architecture, art, gardens, etc... that I've paid much less attention to what other people are wearing. Need to do more people watching! And so funny regarding the training sneaker trend, I've always avoided those to try to blend in!


----------



## Mindi B

I think a key to happy feet on a trip is packing several comfortable options.  For my, any and every shoe will eventually rub if I wear it exclusively.


----------



## etoile de mer

dharma said:


> Yes, yes!!! Thank you! I love it so much, I almost fainted when I saw it at full price. It's going to Paris for sure



So exciting to have found it on sale! Will be perfect for Paris!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

CapriTrotteur said:


> Lovely photos Madame, and the greeters are adorable.
> I am craving blue skies, it looks gorgeous there.


Many thanks, CapriTrotteur!


----------



## scarf1

etoile de mer said:


> Have loved reading your observations! I've realized that while traveling, I'm usually so busy looking at architecture, art, gardens, etc... that I've paid much less attention to what other people are wearing. Need to do more people watching! And so funny regarding the training sneaker trend, I've always avoided those to try to blend in!


This is me as well! I am usually so busy window shopping, looking at architecture, etc. if I do look at clothes it is mostly looking at the scarves!
My feet are so hard to find comfortable shoes, that I am not very fashionable in that department.


----------



## etoile de mer

scarf1 said:


> This is me as well! I am usually so busy window shopping, looking at architecture, etc. if I do look at clothes it is mostly looking at the scarves!
> My feet are so hard to find comfortable shoes, that I am not very fashionable in that department.



I also have a hard time finding comfy shoes! One of the many reasons I love Zappos…I order lots of options in various sizes, and send back all that doesn't work. They make it so easy! My favorite summer sandal this year is is called Nara, by Kork-Ease. Very classic, simple design, comfy footbed. I bought both brown and black!


----------



## Mindi B

Kork-Ease are great.


----------



## scarf1

Mindi B said:


> Kork-Ease are great.


Going to google on that now...


----------



## katekluet

etoile de mer said:


> I love your new coat!  It feels very Asian inspired, 1920s to me. I can picture one of the fashionable Downton Abbey ladies wearing this in the last season.


Well said, Etoile! I agree....and this is making me feel better about a strange Stella coat I just ordered.....


----------



## cremel

etoile de mer said:


> I also have a hard time finding comfy shoes! One of the many reasons I love Zappos…I order lots of options in various sizes, and send back all that doesn't work. They make it so easy! My favorite summer sandal this year is is called Nara, by Kork-Ease. Very classic, simple design, comfy footbed. I bought both brown and black!



Thanks dully noted Nara by Kork-ease. [emoji1]

I used to wear heels for my ball room training as well as shopping trips. It seemed to be easy at that time. Slowly I started reducing the height of the heels. Especially after having two kids, platform ones and flats started taking over. When I think about all the walking when visiting a place like Paris flats become the first choice, or perhaps some lower platform ones. When I wear flare cut jeans I still try to wear higher platforms that make the body ratio more appropriate. [emoji23]


----------



## dharma

Mus


katekluet said:


> Well said, Etoile! I agree....and this is making me feel better about a strange Stella coat I just ordered.....


Must see!!!


----------



## dharma

etoile de mer said:


> I also have a hard time finding comfy shoes! One of the many reasons I love Zappos…I order lots of options in various sizes, and send back all that doesn't work. They make it so easy! My favorite summer sandal this year is is called Nara, by Kork-Ease. Very classic, simple design, comfy footbed. I bought both brown and black!


After reading this, I spent an hour on Zappos looking at all the comfortable shoes that will not arrive in time for my trip. I don't know why I didn't think of this last week, zappos is my go-to for DH and for DD when she was little. The kork- ease are totally cute and fashionable, I think I will order when I get back.


----------



## cremel

dharma said:


> After reading this, I spent an hour on Zappos looking at all the comfortable shoes that will not arrive in time for my trip. I don't know why I didn't think of this last week, zappos is my go-to for DH and for DD when she was little. The kork- ease are totally cute and fashionable, I think I will order when I get back.



Good morning dharma! I thought I was the only one up. [emoji3]

Zappos is indeed a great place for shoes. I don't find my size(4.5) easily but zappos made it possible.


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> I think a key to happy feet on a trip is packing several comfortable options.  For my, any and every shoe will eventually rub if I wear it exclusively.


Agree Mindi! I have a minimum of four pairs packed at this time  I hope my previous post didn't sound too dismissive of the athletic shoe trend, they are definitely here to stay and classic, I was referring to the blogger set specifically and the trend according to their vision. I think we've been lucky in recent years that the fashion peeps have embraced sneakers, Birkenstocks, flat espadrilles and Adidas type slides. I think the feet of the fashion flock are now spoiled for comfort!


----------



## dharma

cremel said:


> Good morning dharma! I thought I was the only one up. [emoji3]
> 
> Zappos is indeed a great place for shoes. I don't find my size(4.5) easily but zappos made it possible.


Morning! So tiny!! I'm Jealous! I have a size 8.5/9 and I'm fairly short so the clunky shoe trends look terrible on me. You can probably wear anything, as long as you can find it!
Editing to add: ballroom? So graceful! My mom used to do it, she was so lovely to watch!


----------



## cremel

dharma said:


> Morning! So tiny!! I'm Jealous! I have a size 8.5/9 and I'm fairly short so the clunky shoe trends look terrible on me. You can probably wear anything, as long as you can find it!



I am only 5'2". I used to dream only if there's a magic to make me grow taller...For the recent few years I kind of ignored heels. Platforms and flats are so much more comfortable. Does this mean I am getting older too fast?[emoji12] this comfort oriented shopping direction?

I remember what DH joked about a few weeks ago. I saw a girl with mini skirt in San Francisco.  I was practically freezing in my thick long dress plus a shawl wrapped around shoulders. I commented " isn't she cold?" My DH laughed " it's a sign you are getting older if you think she's cold. When you are a teengnager you don't think about it. Ha ha ha". Hmm...[emoji35]


----------



## cremel

dharma said:


> Morning! So tiny!! I'm Jealous! I have a size 8.5/9 and I'm fairly short so the clunky shoe trends look terrible on me. You can probably wear anything, as long as you can find it!
> Editing to add: ballroom? So graceful! My mom used to do it, she was so lovely to watch!



Yeah I did about five years brutal training. That is: dinner at 6:30pm then walk over to the dancing club(in heels), arriving 6:45, dancing immediately upon arrival.  After that only sweat and music all the way to 11:30pm. My feet were full of blisters for about half a year until the skin became as rough as elephant's. Before that I did folk dancing for a long time.  After moving to California dance became a memory. It's both sad and good for me. I found my significant half but he knows nothing about music and dance. And I lost my dance partner which is critical for ball room dance. So I have not danced in years. The good thing is that my feet are no longer full of blisters and the skin is not as rough as elephant skin. [emoji846]with L'Occitane organic Shea butter, they become all smooth and nice again, even the cracks around the heels are gone. Three years back, I briefly resumed folk dancing to choreograph a few dances for the new year party. It soon ended when the boys were born. 

I am a bit nostalgic when I think about my dance experiences. [emoji4]During those years, there was no fat on me, only muscle. The legs were thin and strong. I was only 95 lbs. Well today is a different story. I only feel fat, no muscle. Ah~~~I won't reveal my weight yet( work on losing at least 15lbs baby fat).[emoji4]


----------



## dharma

cremel said:


> I am only 5'2". I used to dream only if there's a magic to make me grow taller...For the recent few years I kind of ignored heels. Platforms and flats are so much more comfortable. Does this mean I am getting older too fast?[emoji12] this comfort oriented shopping direction?
> 
> I remember what DH joked about a few weeks ago. I saw a girl with mini skirt in San Francisco.  I was practically freezing in my thick long dress plus a shawl wrapped around shoulders. I commented " isn't she cold?" My DH laughed " it's a sign you are getting older if you think she's cold. When you are a teengnager you don't think about it. Ha ha ha". Hmm...[emoji35]



It's true! I took DD and her friends to the boardwalk last weekend and sat on the beach reading while they did their thing. I was Freezing!!!!!! I had on a maxi dress, zip up sweatshirt with a hood, and wrapped a blanket around me while I read, while all the teens were running around in bikinis! The only other person wrapped up was a 96 year old woman a few chairs away


----------



## dharma

cremel said:


> Yeah I did about five years brutal training. That is: dinner at 6:30pm then walk over to the dancing club(in heels), arriving 6:45, dancing immediately upon arrival.  After that only sweat and music all the way to 11:30pm. My feet were full of blisters for about half a year until the skin became as rough as elephant's. Before that I did folk dancing for a long time.  After moving to California dance became a memory. It's both sad and good for me. I found my significant half but he knows nothing about music and dance. And I lost my dance partner which is critical for ball room dance. So I have not danced in years. The good thing is that my feet are no longer full of blisters and the skin is not as rough as elephant skin. [emoji846]with L'Occitane organic Shea butter, they become all smooth and nice again, even the cracks around the heels are gone. Three years back, I briefly resumed folk dancing to choreograph a few dances for the new year party. It soon ended when the boys were born.
> 
> I am a bit nostalgic when I think about my dance experiences. [emoji4]During those years, there was no fat on me, only muscle. The legs were thin and strong. I was only 95 lbs. Well today is a different story. I only feel fat, no muscle. Ah~~~I won't reveal my weight yet( work on losing at least 15lbs baby fat).[emoji4]


Amazing history! I love watching dance, it looks so effortless although it's definitely not. Don't feel bad about the baby weight, look at the amazing things your body has accomplished! Be proud of it !!!!
We are the same height, so you can imagine how large my feet are in proportion to the rest of me a gift from dear Dad!


----------



## Mindi B

I completely agree with you, dharma, and you are right that the bloggers are moving on.  Remarkable that sneakers were popular as long as they were!  I am just hoping that people are now sufficiently accustomed to seeing sneakers and comfort sandals so that I can get away with carrying on in them, trend or no trend!  Can't do stilettos for any distance at all.

ETA: Sorry, this post was sort of a non sequitur.  I can't quite get the hang of the new display on tPF, which seems not to show me where my posts are actually going to be when I hit Reply.  I sound like I'm off in my own little world. . . which I suppose is not inaccurate. . . .


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Yeah I did about five years brutal training. That is: dinner at 6:30pm then walk over to the dancing club(in heels), arriving 6:45, dancing immediately upon arrival.  After that only sweat and music all the way to 11:30pm. My feet were full of blisters for about half a year until the skin became as rough as elephant's. Before that I did folk dancing for a long time.  After moving to California dance became a memory. It's both sad and good for me. I found my significant half but he knows nothing about music and dance. And I lost my dance partner which is critical for ball room dance. So I have not danced in years. The good thing is that my feet are no longer full of blisters and the skin is not as rough as elephant skin. [emoji846]with L'Occitane organic Shea butter, they become all smooth and nice again, even the cracks around the heels are gone. Three years back, I briefly resumed folk dancing to choreograph a few dances for the new year party. It soon ended when the boys were born.
> 
> I am a bit nostalgic when I think about my dance experiences. [emoji4]During those years, there was no fat on me, only muscle. The legs were thin and strong. I was only 95 lbs. Well today is a different story. I only feel fat, no muscle. Ah~~~I won't reveal my weight yet( work on losing at least 15lbs baby fat).[emoji4]



You lived the life I wish I had.  I love dance.  Took some ballet, jazz, and modern as an adult, but I was always the class klutz.  I think dance is something you have to start when you are young to be any good at it.   I grew up in a small town of 6,000 with unsophisticated parents and dance lessons were out of their zone of awareness.  Periodically DH and I have taken group ballroom and Latin dance at the community college.  When we went to Buenos Aires we took tango lessons.  But we are still pretty clueless.  I am so envious of you and all your training.  Your babies won't be babies forever and your training will never leave you.  You really had a special life.  I can also understand if your body was used to those kind of energy demands, how extra pounds would creep on after you stopped.


----------



## Cordeliere

etoile de mer said:


> Have loved reading your observations! I've realized that while traveling, I'm usually so busy looking at architecture, art, gardens, etc... that I've paid much less attention to what other people are wearing. Need to do more people watching! And so funny regarding the training sneaker trend, I've always avoided those to try to blend in!



I am passionate about architecture.  For years there was a book about the architecture of Paris on my coffee table.  Usually looking at buildings is all I want to do on vacation..  Until I read your post, I had not realized that I paid absolutely no attention to the architecture except for the flying buttresses at Notre Dame and the medieval details of the Cluny.  But I have never been anywhere that the women looked so good.   The people watching in Paris is unusually fascinating. 

I always remember this little observation from some enlightenment book I read decades ago.

When you drive through a town and you are hungry, all you notice is the restaurants.  When you drive through a town and your gas gauge is on empty, all you see are the gas stations.

I am desperately trying to figure out how to be fashionable in a hot humid climate and was hoping for inspiration on being the tropical french girl.  So I had eyes only for the clothes.


----------



## katekluet

Dharma, Here is the coat, will see if I can carry it off when it arrives.....


----------



## katekluet

Cordelaire, really enjoyed the interesting shoe analysis!
Mrs.O, if I had seen you in the airport, I would have stared, admiring your great style for travel.


----------



## MSO13

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3392961
> View attachment 3392960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dharma, Here is the coat, will see if I can carry it off when it arrives.....


Kate this is so cool! I hope you love it when it arrives!
Thanks re: my airport style!


----------



## cremel

dharma said:


> It's true! I took DD and her friends to the boardwalk last weekend and sat on the beach reading while they did their thing. I was Freezing!!!!!! I had on a maxi dress, zip up sweatshirt with a hood, and wrapped a blanket around me while I read, while all the teens were running around in bikinis! The only other person wrapped up was a 96 year old woman a few chairs away



[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## cremel

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3392961
> View attachment 3392960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dharma, Here is the coat, will see if I can carry it off when it arrives.....



Oh my!!! This is soooo unique and beautiful! I wish we could have more eye candy like this on the street of California! I see enough slippers( the flip flop kind) and T shirts with commercial or company name on them. [emoji16]

Hope you love it when you see it.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe! 
I had a busy start to the day but it's now lagging and I'm not into my final projects of the day. Thanks to a powerhouse of a SA at NM I may be acquiring my first Chanel RTW (which might be rapidly followed by my second piece cough, cough) if she can track down my wish list items. One is already on hold for me! Keep your fingers crossed for me and next time I'm waffling on buying something that would appear to be a hot commodity and wait 5 weeks to order it, someone bagslap me. Actually I won't be that bummed if it's not found, I'll be very happy with what she's found for me already. 

I have a few quiet weeks before work really fires up again and it always looks so blissful on the calendar but I'm not even going to say that I'll get some down time. I always have to prepare a lot and I'm a time optimist according to my staff so things take longer than I think they will. It's probably the only thing I'm optimistic about 

Hope everyone is having a lovely day! Must get back to work so I can leave at a normal hour.


----------



## cremel

dharma said:


> Amazing history! I love watching dance, it looks so effortless although it's definitely not. Don't feel bad about the baby weight, look at the amazing things your body has accomplished! Be proud of it !!!!
> We are the same height, so you can imagine how large my feet are in proportion to the rest of me a gift from dear Dad!



Thank you dear dharma. You are very kind. I will keep trying. Will share with this café when I have any kind of success on weight control.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> You lived the life I wish I had.  I love dance.  Took some ballet, jazz, and modern as an adult, but I was always the class klutz.  I think dance is something you have to start when you are young to be any good at it.   I grew up in a small town of 6,000 with unsophisticated parents and dance lessons were out of their zone of awareness.  Periodically DH and I have taken group ballroom and Latin dance at the community college.  When we went to Buenos Aires we took tango lessons.  But we are still pretty clueless.  I am so envious of you and all your training.  Your babies won't be babies forever and your training will never leave you.  You really had a special life.  I can also understand if your body was used to those kind of energy demands, how extra pounds would creep on after you stopped.



Hello Corde,

That's so wonderful that your hubby could actually go dance with you. Here's mine: he arches his back for some reason if I try to teach him any moves. And somehow his feet and butt were never able to move in harmony.  He would be out of tune even with the simplest possible song "old macdonald had a farm". Ha!! I just gave up on that end. [emoji51]

Extra pounds piled on because I needed so much energy to be able to shout at my mischievous toddler！

Dance especially folk dancing does require one to start young. When I was able to( no longer the case) split and bend my back backwards all the way to the ground, I was still in elementary. However ball room dance is slightly different. People could still master the skills even if they start in their adulthood. 

Enjoy the dancing with your DH!![emoji7]the enjoyment is more important.[emoji1]


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> I had a busy start to the day but it's now lagging and I'm not into my final projects of the day. Thanks to a powerhouse of a SA at NM I may be acquiring my first Chanel RTW (which might be rapidly followed by my second piece cough, cough) if she can track down my wish list items. One is already on hold for me! Keep your fingers crossed for me and next time I'm waffling on buying something that would appear to be a hot commodity and wait 5 weeks to order it, someone bagslap me. Actually I won't be that bummed if it's not found, I'll be very happy with what she's found for me already.
> 
> I have a few quiet weeks before work really fires up again and it always looks so blissful on the calendar but I'm not even going to say that I'll get some down time. I always have to prepare a lot and I'm a time optimist according to my staff so things take longer than I think they will. It's probably the only thing I'm optimistic about
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely day! Must get back to work so I can leave at a normal hour.



Hello Mrs O,

Now I am eager to learn what you ordered and what could be on your list. [emoji1]


----------



## cremel

I cannot help thinking to share this with café. My second baby turned 8 months today. He was born at 1pm on 10/27/2015.  There was a hiccup when he was five and a half months. We were in emergency for four days. Now he is all good and happy.  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Freckles1

cremel said:


> I cannot help thinking to share this with café. My second baby turned 8 months today. He was born at 1pm on 10/27/2015.  There was a hiccup when he was five and a half months. We were in emergency for four days. Now he is all good and happy.  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393010
> View attachment 3393011
> View attachment 3393012
> View attachment 3393013



What a doll cremel!!!! 
Happy Birthday to your little man!!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, cremel, he is just beautiful!  Love the pic of him chewing on his little toes!


----------



## cremel

Thank you Freckles and Mindi. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## scarf1

cremel said:


> I cannot help thinking to share this with café. My second baby turned 8 months today. He was born at 1pm on 10/27/2015.  There was a hiccup when he was five and a half months. We were in emergency for four days. Now he is all good and happy.  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393010
> View attachment 3393011
> View attachment 3393012
> View attachment 3393013


What a cutie-pie!


----------



## Megs

cremel said:


> I cannot help thinking to share this with café. My second baby turned 8 months today. He was born at 1pm on 10/27/2015.  There was a hiccup when he was five and a half months. We were in emergency for four days. Now he is all good and happy.  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393010
> View attachment 3393011
> View attachment 3393012
> View attachment 3393013



OHHHHHHHH he is just amazing!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing him, I want to squeeze his adorable little cheeks!


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> Oh, cremel, he is just beautiful!  Love the pic of him chewing on his little toes!



+1    With that flexibility, I see a future dancer.

Is he a redhead?


----------



## EmileH

Cremel, what a cutie!

Mrsowen, I think I know which pieces you are getting and they are perfect for you. Can't wait to confirm.

Cordeliere, I have been busy and couldn't respond to your shoe post. You left out my favorite category- the block heel pump- usually in black patent leather. I see so many women wearing the perfect pair while in Paris. They aren't designer, but they are the perfect shape. I have hunted high and low for where they are sold and can't find them. But they are just perfect. 

I was so disappointed today. I went to the French consulate wearing everything French head to toe including my skivvies. And still they knew I was American and spoke to me in English. [emoji17] I picked up a brochure on studying French in France. 

In better news, I am editing my bag collection and I think I have one coming in and one going out this week. So excited. [emoji4]


----------



## cremel

Thank you for your kind words Scarf, Meg, Corde, and Ppup. I love him to death. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Corde, he has light brown hair. His red top plus the sun around 7pm probably made his hair reddish.


----------



## cremel

And thanks to the two babies. They earned me three H bags. [emoji1][emoji1]DH got the bags as gifts for the hard work of carrying them for 10 months.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cremel, what a cutie!
> 
> Mrsowen, I think I know which pieces you are getting and they are perfect for you. Can't wait to confirm.
> 
> Cordeliere, I have been busy and couldn't respond to your shoe post. You left out my favorite category- the block heel pump- usually in black patent leather. I see so many women wearing the perfect pair while in Paris. They aren't designer, but they are the perfect shape. I have hunted high and low for where they are sold and can't find them. But they are just perfect.
> 
> I was so disappointed today. I went to the French consulate wearing everything French head to toe including my skivvies. And still they knew I was American and spoke to me in English. [emoji17] I picked up a brochure on studying French in France.
> 
> In better news, I am editing my bag collection and I think I have one coming in and one going out this week. So excited. [emoji4]



Hmm editing... What is coming in?[emoji39]


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> +1    With that flexibility, I see a future dancer.
> 
> Is he a redhead?



Ha ha ha I just tried. I could still bite my own toes!! [emoji28]...with a bit effort.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You left out my favorite category- the block heel pump- usually in black patent leather. I see so many women wearing the perfect pair while in Paris. They aren't designer, but they are the perfect shape. I have hunted high and low for where they are sold and can't find them. But they are just perfect.



I did not see anyone wearing those, possibly because of the youthful demographic of St Germain.    I would have expected to see block heel shoes given the cobblestones, but I just didn't seen any.


----------



## scarf1

Haha!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cremel, what a cutie!
> 
> Mrsowen, I think I know which pieces you are getting and they are perfect for you. Can't wait to confirm.
> 
> Cordeliere, I have been busy and couldn't respond to your shoe post. You left out my favorite category- the block heel pump- usually in black patent leather. I see so many women wearing the perfect pair while in Paris. They aren't designer, but they are the perfect shape. I have hunted high and low for where they are sold and can't find them. But they are just perfect.
> 
> I was so disappointed today. I went to the French consulate wearing everything French head to toe including my skivvies. And still they knew I was American and spoke to me in English. [emoji17] I picked up a brochure on studying French in France.
> 
> In better news, I am editing my bag collection and I think I have one coming in and one going out this week. So excited. [emoji4]


 I have always heard they can spot us, no matter what we wear!


----------



## MSO13

@cremel Your son is adorable! Congrats on his 8 month birthday!
@Pocketbook Pup I will reveal with you guys of course and over on the Chanel Wardrobe thread. You guys are SO enabling! Did you get your shoes, I owe you a reference number on the Slings, will do that in a few!

So if you want to see the hipster Parisians, here's a Postcard from a long ago trip:
I last went to Paris about 4 years ago and was on a longer trip of 3 weeks in Holland, Belgium and France. I was working with a mentor of mine but I extended my stay by a few days and my Dad came over to hang out with me. He wanted to stay in a neighborhood we have never stayed in before so he chose an inexpensive hotel near Canal St Martin. While I don't recommend the hotel we had a great time walking along the canal and this is an area with the very young of Paris. Everyone sitting at the side of the canal drinking, great unknown cafes, home of the singular Gluten Free bakery in all of Paris which has since moved to a more posh neighborhood. Music clubs, vintage and home decor shops, the "90's Brooklyn" of Paris if St Germain is the "Soho". A very up and coming neighborhood. I don't recommend staying there but I do recommend a stroll and if you like you can skip stones at the canal locks like Amelie did.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> @cremel Your son is adorable! Congrats on his 8 month birthday!
> @Pocketbook Pup I will reveal with you guys of course and over on the Chanel Wardrobe thread. You guys are SO enabling! Did you get your shoes, I owe you a reference number on the Slings, will do that in a few!
> 
> So if you want to see the hipster Parisians, here's a Postcard from a long ago trip:
> I last went to Paris about 4 years ago and was on a longer trip of 3 weeks in Holland, Belgium and France. I was working with a mentor of mine but I extended my stay by a few days and my Dad came over to hang out with me. He wanted to stay in a neighborhood we have never stayed in before so he chose an inexpensive hotel near Canal St Martin. While I don't recommend the hotel we had a great time walking along the canal and this is an area with the very young of Paris. Everyone sitting at the side of the canal drinking, great unknown cafes, home of the singular Gluten Free bakery in all of Paris which has since moved to a more posh neighborhood. Music clubs, vintage and home decor shops, the "90's Brooklyn" of Paris if St Germain is the "Soho". A very up and coming neighborhood. I don't recommend staying there but I do recommend a stroll and if you like you can skip stones at the canal locks like Amelie did.
> 
> View attachment 3393265



No worries. The shoes arrive later this week. It's a mystery what is in the box. [emoji23]

Great photo!


----------



## cremel

Thank you Mrs O.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

MrsOwen3 said:


> Love the shoe postcard @Cordeliere ! I guess I'll be all set with my ankle boots for Paris this winter.
> 
> The white sneakers, this is still everywhere in the fashion blogger set. I mentioned Stan Smiths before, they are still permanently sold out as far as I'm aware. Here's one of the bloggers responsible for the white sneaker invasion at NY Fashion Week, Leadra Medine aka ManRepeller. Ironically now her site has all these posts about how sneakers are played out and they're sick of them
> 
> As for my travel attire: I wear these platform Celine slip ons which are so comfy. My HAC and Gucci duffle. I was wearing J Brand very high waisted skinny jeans and a white poplin shirt from Barney's with Celine Large Audrey Sunglasses. I brought my silk GM Tapis Persan in the denim/black/red CW.
> View attachment 3391916
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391932
> 
> 
> Photo of Scarf:
> View attachment 3391933


Hi Mrs O, thanks for the pics, giving good airport chic with your outfit, I love it.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Mindi B said:


> View attachment 3391920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I have no idea how this is going to work because I am technically challenged, but if my pic shows up, I am (for almost the first time EVAH) revealing a garment I bought.  I was inspired by dharma's awesome sale finds.  Readers, I know this is weird.  Also, it's from a men's line.  Believe me, I anticipate plenty of side eye on this one.  But I frickin' love this thing.  It is, for better or worse, very me.  Of course, I also have a shelf of "distressed" knitwear, so clearly I have some sartorial issues.  But I am at an age where I need to decide, once and for all, what clothing styles make me happy, and to embrace that.  I am too old for a closet full of trends.  I need focus, people!  Even if it's a focus on things most people would cross the street to avoid.
> View attachment 3391920


This is a really great piece Mindi, would love to see a pic of you rocking this when you get it.
smiles and waves.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

I also find shoe buying difficult, I have such wide feet and I think technically "bunions" although I was trying to throw them off as large big toe joints. I am a UK size 5 in shoes, but need to go up for width to a 6.5 or 7. Which is fine for boots which strap onto your foot, but not shoes which i walk out off.
My best fit seems to be Ralph Lauren and Vivienne Westwood.  I love pirate boots although they are a bit quirky.
I can totally see Mrs O and Mindi with their outfits and pirates.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

cremel said:


> Yeah I did about five years brutal training. That is: dinner at 6:30pm then walk over to the dancing club(in heels), arriving 6:45, dancing immediately upon arrival.  After that only sweat and music all the way to 11:30pm. My feet were full of blisters for about half a year until the skin became as rough as elephant's. Before that I did folk dancing for a long time.  After moving to California dance became a memory. It's both sad and good for me. I found my significant half but he knows nothing about music and dance. And I lost my dance partner which is critical for ball room dance. So I have not danced in years. The good thing is that my feet are no longer full of blisters and the skin is not as rough as elephant skin. [emoji846]with L'Occitane organic Shea butter, they become all smooth and nice again, even the cracks around the heels are gone. Three years back, I briefly resumed folk dancing to choreograph a few dances for the new year party. It soon ended when the boys were born.
> 
> I am a bit nostalgic when I think about my dance experiences. [emoji4]During those years, there was no fat on me, only muscle. The legs were thin and strong. I was only 95 lbs. Well today is a different story. I only feel fat, no muscle. Ah~~~I won't reveal my weight yet( work on losing at least 15lbs baby fat).[emoji4]


Sounds like such a great time for you cremel and so interesting.  I am sure it will not be long before you feel good again and back into that dancing groove.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3392961
> View attachment 3392960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dharma, Here is the coat, will see if I can carry it off when it arrives.....


Another fab and interesting coat, definitely need pics when you get it Kate.


----------



## Cordeliere

*Last postcard from Paris—How to dress like a French girl*


I studied the clothing choices of French girls in hope of getting inspiration for how to dress more fashionably in Florida.  There is a formula to dressing like a French girl.  To get your French look, you pick an item from each category.   Because of the limit on the number of pictures per post, this exposition is going to spread across multiple posts.


*Shoes*

a.  ankle boots

b.  laced leather shoes

c.  non logo, mono-chromatic  athletic shoes


*Bottoms*

a.  Very skinny jeans

b.  Very skinny pants in a dark color.  The daring can wear a bright color if everything else is dark.

c.  Short skirt with black leggings






*Top*

a.  Georgette blouse  (massive favorite)  

b.  Scoop neck knit tops made of material better than tee shirt material.  Typically with gathers or appliques.

c.  Absolutely no tee shirts with the possible exception of boat striped

I could only  get one picture of a georgette top because the tops are largely covered by jackets.  *If you go to Google images and search on Georgette tops, you will get lots of pictures of what I am talking about.*




*

*


----------



## Cordeliere

*Jackets*—most important  choice

a.  bomber jacket  (most popular)

b.  hip length wool jacket (most stylish choice) or blazer style jacket over dress

c.  raincoat in short length, knee length, or calf length

Typically camel but sometimes blue


----------



## Cordeliere

*
Bag*—varies with apparent socio-economic status, but no one wears bag charms

a.  younger less obviously affluent prefer saddle bags

b.  more affluent prefer large over shoulder hobo

c.  those dressed for business or stylish evening prefer satchel


----------



## Cordeliere

*Scarf *
95% wear stole style scarves tied in one of two ways.  I am sure these ties have names but I don’t know them so will describe.  And actually the few scarf pictures I have do not illustrate exactly either tie I described, but it is all the same feel.

a.  A loose loop hanging in front with the tails on either side

b.  If the scarf is folded in the middle and the loop is put on one side about 5 inches below the shoulder and the two tails are run through the loop.  It sort of has the vibe of a hacking knot but without all the fuss.







*Hair*

It seems that all French girls have thick, below the shoulder length hair that is curly.  It is typically down while in the cafes, but before leaving, they often twist it up into a messy ponytail bun.




*Accessory*

a.  a small journal is mandatory and while drinking coffee, important thoughts are to be written in them in ultra tiny handwriting, preferably while using a fountain pen.

b.  A small dog must be given his own chair in the café

The woman in the last picture above deserves special mention.  She is wearing a silk scarf.   She has on a georgette blouse and skinny pants.  She is carrying a Valentino rockstud purse.  She has messy French girl hair.  And she has a dog with her that was on the chair.

Her scarf fascinated me because the patterns is bones.  The logo looks like an edgy version of the Chanel logo.  Anyone recognize it?


----------



## Cordeliere

And last, a shout out to the impeccable fashion of the older women of Paris.  The mother with her family is not so old, but she is wearing the coat I liked best.  The picture of the young woman with the below the knee skirt and wool poncho walking with her brother and father  illustrates a male fashion trend.  Shirts and jackets with the names of American sports figures or teams seems to be considered to be very hip.  It cracked me up that this guy is wearing a jacket with Cassius Clay's (aka Muhammad Ali) name on it.


----------



## Mindi B

CapriTrotteur, you are psychic!  I do indeed own a pair of Westwood pirate boots, circa 1998.  (I need my :shame: smiley back, pronto!)  They are insanely comfy.
That coat I posted is actually a men's coat (as you all might have guessed, seeing as it's modeled on a dude).  But it's soft and drapey, and, well, a coat--so in a Small, it works.  The bottom portion is made out of recycled army tents.  Yup, I'm crazy.


----------



## Mindi B

Cordy, you are a sartorial sociologist!  Your observations and photos are wonderful and spot-on accurate.  And I want that possibly Chanel cross-bones scarf.


----------



## MSO13

Great posts @Cordeliere ! So now we must help you translate these field notes into a hot and humid climate. I will have some suggestions soon, stay tuned.


----------



## Mindi B

MrsO, you are plugged into the fashion zeitgeist:  So, leather biker jackets.  I like them.  I own them (rather an embarrassing number of them, actually).  Bombers.  The jacket of the moment.  I don't like them, because they don't look good on me.  So.  Are leather biker jackets OVER, or just temporarily out of favor?  (Please say it's temporary please say it's temporary).


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> MrsO, you are plugged into the fashion zeitgeist:  So, leather biker jackets.  I like them.  I own them (rather an embarrassing number of them, actually).  Bombers.  The jacket of the moment.  I don't like them, because they don't look good on me.  So.  Are leather biker jackets OVER, or just temporarily out of favor?  (Please say it's temporary please say it's temporary).


A biker jacket is a total classic, never out of style! Most people don't look good in bombers in my opinion unless they are perfectly sized up. For me they add weight to my waist and emphasized my posterior which does not need additional attention. I've never found one that looks good on me.


----------



## Mindi B

PHEW!


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Great posts @Cordeliere ! So now we must help you translate these field notes into a hot and humid climate. I will have some suggestions soon, stay tuned.



That would be awesome!!!


----------



## Mindi B

So, er, my how-to-dress-for-humidity approach of frequent, flagrant nudity is not finding wide acceptance?
Huh.


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> That would be awesome!!!



I have a bunch of work to do this morning but I will need a break in the afternoon, talk soon!


----------



## Croisette7

scarf1 said:


> Haha!
> 
> I have always heard they can spot us, no matter what we wear!



That's right *scarf!*


----------



## EmileH

Great posts Cordeliare! I confess that I like the way the older women dress best. And of course that small dogs get their own chair. Eli would love France. I would just be afraid that he would run off with a poodle. [emoji23]


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great posts Cordeliare! I confess that I like the way the older women dress best. And of course that small dogs get their own chair. Eli would love France. I would just be afraid that he would run off with a poodle. [emoji23]



I agree.  The older women are absolutely inspirational.  I rather suspect the culture of France has gone through the same kind of coarsening that we have in the US and the older women are carrying on the traditions.


----------



## Mindi B

I feel that in Europe generally, women "of a certain age" (i.e., MY age) are just more visible than in the US.  They haven't been nipped and tucked, they dress for themselves, they aren't trying to look 22.  And you see them.  Here in the US (personally, it's JMO) I feel much more marginalized.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> I feel that in Europe generally, women "of a certain age" (i.e., MY age) are just more visible than in the US.  They haven't been nipped and tucked, they dress for themselves, they aren't trying to look 22.  And you see them.  Here in the US (personally, it's JMO) I feel much more marginalized.



Agree completely. With the state of the culture in general I am happy to be marginalized.


----------



## Mindi B

I hear ya. . . but perhaps culture would be improved if some new (older? different?) voices were heard. . . .  Nobody puts Mindi in a corner!


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> I hear ya. . . but perhaps culture would be improved if some new (older? different?) voices were heard. . . .  Nobody puts Mindi in a corner!



Love Mindi. [emoji173]️


----------



## momasaurus

Hi café, just wanted to give a little plug to *masik*'s scarf rings (they deleted my post in another thread, maybe I'm not supposed to praise any of us).  She sells on eBay and etsy (Marina's Scarf Rings) and she modeled some in SOTD. They are really cute and so much better priced than others. Great colors!


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Hi café, just wanted to give a little plug to *masik*'s scarf rings (they deleted my post in another thread, maybe I'm not supposed to praise any of us).  She sells on eBay and etsy (Marina's Scarf Rings) and she modeled some in SOTD. They are really cute and so much better priced than others. Great colors!



Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

cremel said:


> I cannot help thinking to share this with café. My second baby turned 8 months today. He was born at 1pm on 10/27/2015.  There was a hiccup when he was five and a half months. We were in emergency for four days. Now he is all good and happy.  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393010
> View attachment 3393011
> View attachment 3393012
> View attachment 3393013


Adorable cremel. He is a good looking little man.
So glad that he is fit and well now.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cremel, what a cutie!
> 
> Mrsowen, I think I know which pieces you are getting and they are perfect for you. Can't wait to confirm.
> 
> Cordeliere, I have been busy and couldn't respond to your shoe post. You left out my favorite category- the block heel pump- usually in black patent leather. I see so many women wearing the perfect pair while in Paris. They aren't designer, but they are the perfect shape. I have hunted high and low for where they are sold and can't find them. But they are just perfect.
> 
> I was so disappointed today. I went to the French consulate wearing everything French head to toe including my skivvies. And still they knew I was American and spoke to me in English. [emoji17] I picked up a brochure on studying French in France.
> 
> In better news, I am editing my bag collection and I think I have one coming in and one going out this week. So excited. [emoji4]


Exciting news for you Pbp, do share what the ins and outs are when they happen.


----------



## MSO13

Cafe, I'm having the craziest day! Remember yesterday when I said I might have a quiet July, instead I might be expanding my business! Finger's crossed it will work out for the best. 

Cordy, I have ideas for you! I want to make you a mood board, I used to make them all the time to organize my shopping plans. I won't have time till next week now but I promise the wheels are turning!


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Cafe, I'm having the craziest day! Remember yesterday when I said I might have a quiet July, instead I might be expanding my business! Finger's crossed it will work out for the best.
> 
> Cordy, I have ideas for you! I want to make you a mood board, I used to make them all the time to organize my shopping plans. I won't have time till next week now but I promise the wheels are turning!



Make $ first MrsOwen.  I am very excited that you have ideas for me.  I can handle being unstylish for a little longer so don't worry about the delay.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Cafe, I'm having the craziest day! Remember yesterday when I said I might have a quiet July, instead I might be expanding my business! Finger's crossed it will work out for the best.
> 
> Cordy, I have ideas for you! I want to make you a mood board, I used to make them all the time to organize my shopping plans. I won't have time till next week now but I promise the wheels are turning!



How exciting Mrs Owen! You go!

Capri. Thanks. I will share the ins and outs when all is finalized. I don't want to jinx it. [emoji4]

More photos of the garden. The late blooming magnolias are in bloom so the whole area smells of sweet perfume.


----------



## scarf1

Sigh!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> How exciting Mrs Owen! You go!
> 
> Capri. Thanks. I will share the ins and outs when all is finalized. I don't want to jinx it. [emoji4]
> 
> More photos of the garden. The late blooming magnolias are in bloom so the whole area smells of sweet perfume.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394261
> View attachment 3394262
> View attachment 3394263


 Gorgeous! So jealous of that green lawn!


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Sigh!
> 
> Gorgeous! So jealous of that green lawn!



Do you have water restrictions out there? We have a well that supplies the sprinklers thank goodness so there is no cost for the water. I'm sure it's a bigger issue where you live.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Do you have water restrictions out there? We have a well that supplies the sprinklers thank goodness so there is no cost for the water. I'm sure it's a bigger issue where you live.


They are still encouraging us to save water.  Last summer, our lawn as well as most in our neighborhood, looked more brown than green.  The lawn never fully recovered,  I have started to water a bit more often, but when I get a high water bill, will probably cut back again. It is hard since we only get a bill once every 2 months.  We won't get any rain for months.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> They are still encouraging us to save water.  Last summer, our lawn as well as most in our neighborhood, looked more brown than green.  The lawn never fully recovered,  I have started to water a bit more often, but when I get a high water bill, will probably cut back again. It is hard since we only get a bill once every 2 months.  We won't get any rain for months.



We lived in Austin for a while and it was the same. Huge water bills a droughts back then. I was very happy for the well here.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> How exciting Mrs Owen! You go!
> 
> Capri. Thanks. I will share the ins and outs when all is finalized. I don't want to jinx it. [emoji4]
> 
> More photos of the garden. The late blooming magnolias are in bloom so the whole area smells of sweet perfume.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394261
> View attachment 3394262
> View attachment 3394263



Pup what beauty!!! I would just lay down with my martini and take in all of this gorgeous Mother Nature!! Haha!


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> How exciting Mrs Owen! You go!
> 
> Capri. Thanks. I will share the ins and outs when all is finalized. I don't want to jinx it. [emoji4]
> 
> More photos of the garden. The late blooming magnolias are in bloom so the whole area smells of sweet perfume.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394261
> View attachment 3394262
> View attachment 3394263



Love your garden. How beautiful! I have a big magnolia in the front yard too. The flowers are as big as a small plate when it's fully bloomed. Love the scent!


----------



## cremel

scarf1 said:


> They are still encouraging us to save water.  Last summer, our lawn as well as most in our neighborhood, looked more brown than green.  The lawn never fully recovered,  I have started to water a bit more often, but when I get a high water bill, will probably cut back again. It is hard since we only get a bill once every 2 months.  We won't get any rain for months.



Scarf, we are facing the same problem. We started watering the plants more often since its been hot for weeks now but the bill gets higher and higher. We lost two trees last year because of the drought in California.


----------



## cremel

CapriTrotteur said:


> Adorable cremel. He is a good looking little man.
> So glad that he is fit and well now.



Thank you Capri!


----------



## Croisette7

momasaurus said:


> Hi café, just wanted to give a little plug to *masik*'s scarf rings (they deleted my post in another thread, maybe I'm not supposed to praise any of us).  She sells on eBay and etsy (Marina's Scarf Rings) and she modeled some in SOTD. They are really cute and so much better priced than others. Great colors!



Thank you *moma!*


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,
Turns out the work opportunity wasn't a great move at this time but I am going to work with the hottie video guy again soon. I know I won't need blush 

My very first Chanel jacket arrived today, it's got touches of pale gold, copper and gray so it will be great with my HAC and my Etain Kelly. I tried it on with my correctly sized Stella overalls so @cremel I got you a covered up mod shot. The overalls are ridiculously long however, it will be painful to hem off this much fabric-such a waste. Who has a 40" inseam I ask you? Heidi Klum probably...


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> Turns out the work opportunity wasn't a great move at this time but I am going to work with the hottie video guy again soon. I know I won't need blush
> 
> My very first Chanel jacket arrived today, it's got touches of pale gold, copper and gray so it will be great with my HAC and my Etain Kelly. I tried it on with my correctly sized Stella overalls so @cremel I got you a covered up mod shot. The overalls are ridiculously long however, it will be painful to hem off this much fabric-such a waste. Who has a 40" inseam I ask you? Heidi Klum probably...
> 
> View attachment 3395086



Great jacket and you are certainly looking svelte.


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> Turns out the work opportunity wasn't a great move at this time but I am going to work with the hottie video guy again soon. I know I won't need blush
> 
> My very first Chanel jacket arrived today, it's got touches of pale gold, copper and gray so it will be great with my HAC and my Etain Kelly. I tried it on with my correctly sized Stella overalls so @cremel I got you a covered up mod shot. The overalls are ridiculously long however, it will be painful to hem off this much fabric-such a waste. Who has a 40" inseam I ask you? Heidi Klum probably...
> 
> View attachment 3395086



Hello Mrs O!! It's absolutely elegant!! You sure look slender! [emoji1][emoji257]great choice!


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> Great jacket and you are certainly looking svelte.





cremel said:


> Hello Mrs O!! It's absolutely elegant!! You sure look slender! [emoji1][emoji257]great choice!



Yes I'm working hard at the weight loss still but I have to give some credit to a well positioned selfie stick-as silly as they are they do work! 
Thanks ladies!


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> Turns out the work opportunity wasn't a great move at this time but I am going to work with the hottie video guy again soon. I know I won't need blush


To the work subject, I took a pto yesterday and my two teammates took off from work too!!! I came in today and nothing planned for yesterday has been done. It's going to be a crazy day today. Who likes Wednesdays? [emoji19]


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yes I'm working hard at the weight loss still but I have to give some credit to a well positioned selfie stick-as silly as they are they do work!
> Thanks ladies!



Good job on the weight loss! Keep it up!![emoji1320]


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> Turns out the work opportunity wasn't a great move at this time but I am going to work with the hottie video guy again soon. I know I won't need blush
> 
> My very first Chanel jacket arrived today, it's got touches of pale gold, copper and gray so it will be great with my HAC and my Etain Kelly. I tried it on with my correctly sized Stella overalls so @cremel I got you a covered up mod shot. The overalls are ridiculously long however, it will be painful to hem off this much fabric-such a waste. Who has a 40" inseam I ask you? Heidi Klum probably...
> 
> View attachment 3395086



Yay! I'm going to cheer for you on this thread too. I love that jacket. 

I'm bored at work and I think I'm safe now to tell you guys what the in and out of my bag collection were this week. Probably helpful advice for anyone new to luxury bags but you ladies are much too experienced to need such advice.

First my out: my Chanel double flap medium black caviar silver hardware. It was the first luxury bag that I bought. Only about three years ago. I thought it was a classic so how could I go wrong? Except that I listened to other people. People insisted that I must have caviar if I intended to have it forever because lambskin doesn't wear well. And I went shopping with a friend who at times could be judgmental. She couldn't believe the price of the bags and thought that it would be bad enough to buy one but at least I should be modest and get the smallest size. I was drawn to the larger sizes. But I was modest and frugal and I bought the small one. The problem is that it's tiny. It barely fits anything. So the only time I would use it was to go out to the ballet etc or for evening when I wanted to carry a small bag. And while I don't have a problem with caviar it's not exactly luxe looking.  So it's not a good dress up bag.  It found a new home and thankfully Karl raises the prices so often that I almost broke even. 




(Side note: I did eventually get a maxi flap black caviar silver hardware on one of my Paris trips. I see a lot of Parisian girls carrying the maxi flap and my favorite salesperson at my favorite boutique declared it tres moderne when he saw it. I actually like caviar on the maxi flap. And I love the overall look. Lesson learned. Buy what makes your heart sing. Sometimes settling for something you don't love ends up being more of a waste of money in the long run.)

So onto my in: this was inspired and enabled by dear MyH. When we set off for Paris she knew exactly what she wanted: a Kelly cut. I'll admit I thought ok, but I wasn't particularly drawn to it. But she carried hers for the rest of our trip and she looked so darned sophisticated. I fell in love- with the bag, and of course with her too. And I am also in love with the color bleu saphir. So I decided that I wanted a Kelly cut bleu saphir for my dress up bag. I was actually offered a Kelly pochette in bleu saphir at fsh but it's very very small. Like a Kelly you essentially lose the capacity of the upper portion of the bag   because you have to close the straps. Plus I like the sleek elegant lines of the Kelly cut better. It looks great tucked under one's arm. You just have to be careful not to whack anyone in the head with it as you go by (right MyH?). [emoji23] So on the same day I rehomed my Chanel medium MyH alerted me to a Kelly cut that was available for a good price. And I pounced. I wanted swift leather. I decided to compromise and take silver rather than gold hardware. I find that hardware matters the least to me. So here she is: my new Kelly cut bleu saphir swift.




It was a very frugal choice because I already have a bracelet, belt, VCA pendant as well as multiple scarves to match it. So no additional accessories are needed. Except perhaps these shoes. Don't you agree? (DH doesn't understand the frugality of the whole thing by the way. [emoji849]) 
	

		
			
		

		
	




So thank you MyH! [emoji8]


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! I'm going to cheer for you on this thread too. I love that jacket.
> 
> I'm bored at work and I think I'm safe now to tell you guys what the in and out of my bag collection were this week. Probably helpful advice for anyone new to luxury bags but you ladies are much too experienced to need such advice.
> 
> First my out: my Chanel double flap medium black caviar silver hardware. It was the first luxury bag that I bought. Only about three years ago. I thought it was a classic so how could I go wrong? Except that I listened to other people. People insisted that I must have caviar if I intended to have it forever because lambskin doesn't wear well. And I went shopping with a friend who at times could be judgmental. She couldn't believe the price of the bags and thought that it would be bad enough to buy one but at least I should be modest and get the smallest size. I was drawn to the larger sizes. But I was modest and frugal and I bought the small one. The problem is that it's tiny. It barely fits anything. So the only time I would use it was to go out to the ballet etc or for evening when I wanted to carry a small bag. And while I don't have a problem with caviar it's not exactly luxe looking.  So it's not a good dress up bag.  It found a new home and thankfully Karl raises the prices so often that I almost broke even.
> 
> View attachment 3395108
> 
> 
> (Side note: I did eventually get a maxi flap black caviar silver hardware on one of my Paris trips. I see a lot of Parisian girls carrying the maxi flap and my favorite salesperson at my favorite boutique declared it tres moderne when he saw it. I actually like caviar on the maxi flap. And I love the overall look. Lesson learned. Buy what makes your heart sing. Sometimes settling for something you don't love ends up being more of a waste of money in the long run.)
> 
> So onto my in: this was inspired and enabled by dear MyH. When we set off for Paris she knew exactly what she wanted: a Kelly cut. I'll admit I thought ok, but I wasn't particularly drawn to it. But she carried hers for the rest of our trip and she looked so darned sophisticated. I fell in love- with the bag, and of course with her too. And I am also in love with the color bleu saphir. So I decided that I wanted a Kelly cut bleu saphir for my dress up bag. I was actually offered a Kelly pochette in bleu saphir at fsh but it's very very small. Like a Kelly you essentially lose the capacity of the upper portion of the bag   because you have to close the straps. Plus I like the sleek elegant lines of the Kelly cut better. It looks great tucked under one's arm. You just have to be careful not to whack anyone in the head with it as you go by (right MyH?). [emoji23] So on the same day I rehomed my Chanel medium MyH alerted me to a Kelly cut that was available for a good price. And I pounced. I wanted swift leather. I decided to compromise and take silver rather than gold hardware. I find that hardware matters the least to me. So here she is: my new Kelly cut bleu saphir swift.
> 
> View attachment 3395119
> 
> 
> It was a very frugal choice because I already have a bracelet, belt, VCA pendant as well as multiple scarves to match it. So no additional accessories are needed. Except perhaps these shoes. Don't you agree? (DH doesn't understand the frugality of the whole thing by the way. [emoji849])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395120
> 
> 
> So thank you MyH! [emoji8]


Love your new bag! And of course I love the color! Congrats!


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Love your new bag! And of course I love the color! Congrats!



Thanks! I knew you would understand about my love of blue. [emoji4]


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! I'm going to cheer for you on this thread too. I love that jacket.
> 
> I'm bored at work and I think I'm safe now to tell you guys what the in and out of my bag collection were this week. Probably helpful advice for anyone new to luxury bags but you ladies are much too experienced to need such advice.
> 
> First my out: my Chanel double flap medium black caviar silver hardware. It was the first luxury bag that I bought. Only about three years ago. I thought it was a classic so how could I go wrong? Except that I listened to other people. People insisted that I must have caviar if I intended to have it forever because lambskin doesn't wear well. And I went shopping with a friend who at times could be judgmental. She couldn't believe the price of the bags and thought that it would be bad enough to buy one but at least I should be modest and get the smallest size. I was drawn to the larger sizes. But I was modest and frugal and I bought the small one. The problem is that it's tiny. It barely fits anything. So the only time I would use it was to go out to the ballet etc or for evening when I wanted to carry a small bag. And while I don't have a problem with caviar it's not exactly luxe looking.  So it's not a good dress up bag.  It found a new home and thankfully Karl raises the prices so often that I almost broke even.
> 
> View attachment 3395108
> 
> 
> (Side note: I did eventually get a maxi flap black caviar silver hardware on one of my Paris trips. I see a lot of Parisian girls carrying the maxi flap and my favorite salesperson at my favorite boutique declared it tres moderne when he saw it. I actually like caviar on the maxi flap. And I love the overall look. Lesson learned. Buy what makes your heart sing. Sometimes settling for something you don't love ends up being more of a waste of money in the long run.)
> 
> So onto my in: this was inspired and enabled by dear MyH. When we set off for Paris she knew exactly what she wanted: a Kelly cut. I'll admit I thought ok, but I wasn't particularly drawn to it. But she carried hers for the rest of our trip and she looked so darned sophisticated. I fell in love- with the bag, and of course with her too. And I am also in love with the color bleu saphir. So I decided that I wanted a Kelly cut bleu saphir for my dress up bag. I was actually offered a Kelly pochette in bleu saphir at fsh but it's very very small. Like a Kelly you essentially lose the capacity of the upper portion of the bag   because you have to close the straps. Plus I like the sleek elegant lines of the Kelly cut better. It looks great tucked under one's arm. You just have to be careful not to whack anyone in the head with it as you go by (right MyH?). [emoji23] So on the same day I rehomed my Chanel medium MyH alerted me to a Kelly cut that was available for a good price. And I pounced. I wanted swift leather. I decided to compromise and take silver rather than gold hardware. I find that hardware matters the least to me. So here she is: my new Kelly cut bleu saphir swift.
> 
> View attachment 3395119
> 
> 
> It was a very frugal choice because I already have a bracelet, belt, VCA pendant as well as multiple scarves to match it. So no additional accessories are needed. Except perhaps these shoes. Don't you agree? (DH doesn't understand the frugality of the whole thing by the way. [emoji849])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395120
> 
> 
> So thank you MyH! [emoji8]


Perfect in/out decision I think. Swift is a delicious leather and so tactile in a clutch, Saphir is of course gorgeous and needs it's shoes! As long as this clutch doesn't get attached to any more Chanel jackets featuring sapphire blue I think you're ok 

Thanks about my jacket, I can see how the tweed slope might be as slippery as the orange one!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Perfect in/out decision I think. Swift is a delicious leather and so tactile in a clutch, Saphir is of course gorgeous and needs it's shoes! As long as this clutch doesn't get attached to any more Chanel jackets featuring sapphire blue I think you're ok
> 
> Thanks about my jacket, I can see how the tweed slope might be as slippery as the orange one!



Wait, I forgot! I also already have a blue jacket. So she's all set. See how frugal the decision was? Glad you approve. Men just don't get it. [emoji849]


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wait, I forgot! I also already have a blue jacket. So she's all set. See how frugal the decision was? Glad you approve. Men just don't get it. [emoji849]
> 
> View attachment 3395185


ooh that'll be perfect-so chic! Very frugal indeed


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> ooh that'll be perfect-so chic! Very frugal indeed



[emoji8]

You are right, the tweed slope is also very slippery and it can be a bit scratchy on the way down.  [emoji23]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! I'm going to cheer for you on this thread too. I love that jacket.
> 
> I'm bored at work and I think I'm safe now to tell you guys what the in and out of my bag collection were this week. Probably helpful advice for anyone new to luxury bags but you ladies are much too experienced to need such advice.
> 
> First my out: my Chanel double flap medium black caviar silver hardware. It was the first luxury bag that I bought. Only about three years ago. I thought it was a classic so how could I go wrong? Except that I listened to other people. People insisted that I must have caviar if I intended to have it forever because lambskin doesn't wear well. And I went shopping with a friend who at times could be judgmental. She couldn't believe the price of the bags and thought that it would be bad enough to buy one but at least I should be modest and get the smallest size. I was drawn to the larger sizes. But I was modest and frugal and I bought the small one. The problem is that it's tiny. It barely fits anything. So the only time I would use it was to go out to the ballet etc or for evening when I wanted to carry a small bag. And while I don't have a problem with caviar it's not exactly luxe looking.  So it's not a good dress up bag.  It found a new home and thankfully Karl raises the prices so often that I almost broke even.
> 
> View attachment 3395108
> 
> 
> (Side note: I did eventually get a maxi flap black caviar silver hardware on one of my Paris trips. I see a lot of Parisian girls carrying the maxi flap and my favorite salesperson at my favorite boutique declared it tres moderne when he saw it. I actually like caviar on the maxi flap. And I love the overall look. Lesson learned. Buy what makes your heart sing. Sometimes settling for something you don't love ends up being more of a waste of money in the long run.)
> 
> So onto my in: this was inspired and enabled by dear MyH. When we set off for Paris she knew exactly what she wanted: a Kelly cut. I'll admit I thought ok, but I wasn't particularly drawn to it. But she carried hers for the rest of our trip and she looked so darned sophisticated. I fell in love- with the bag, and of course with her too. And I am also in love with the color bleu saphir. So I decided that I wanted a Kelly cut bleu saphir for my dress up bag. I was actually offered a Kelly pochette in bleu saphir at fsh but it's very very small. Like a Kelly you essentially lose the capacity of the upper portion of the bag   because you have to close the straps. Plus I like the sleek elegant lines of the Kelly cut better. It looks great tucked under one's arm. You just have to be careful not to whack anyone in the head with it as you go by (right MyH?). [emoji23] So on the same day I rehomed my Chanel medium MyH alerted me to a Kelly cut that was available for a good price. And I pounced. I wanted swift leather. I decided to compromise and take silver rather than gold hardware. I find that hardware matters the least to me. So here she is: my new Kelly cut bleu saphir swift.
> 
> View attachment 3395119
> 
> 
> It was a very frugal choice because I already have a bracelet, belt, VCA pendant as well as multiple scarves to match it. So no additional accessories are needed. Except perhaps these shoes. Don't you agree? (DH doesn't understand the frugality of the whole thing by the way. [emoji849])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395120
> 
> 
> So thank you MyH! [emoji8]



Oh my! I love these beautiful pieces!! The blue is one of my favorite colors. Stunning shoes! Are you getting the shoes?


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wait, I forgot! I also already have a blue jacket. So she's all set. See how frugal the decision was? Glad you approve. Men just don't get it. [emoji849]
> 
> View attachment 3395185



Love this jacket! It will go very well with your new Kelly cut.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Oh my! I love these beautiful pieces!! The blue is one of my favorite colors. Stunning shoes! Are you getting the shoes?



Thank you. I have wanted the shoes for a long time. I will definitely get them now. Once per month or so Neiman Marcus offers $100 off your purchase so I think I'll wait for the next promotion.


----------



## cremel

Ppup, sharing a royal blue chain necklace I just got a few days back. I was debating then could not resist the natural gem stone's beautiful colors.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. I have wanted the shoes for a long time. I will definitely get them now. Once per month or so Neiman Marcus offers $100 off your purchase so I think I'll wait for the next promotion.



Agreed!![emoji39][emoji126]


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And I am also in love with the color bleu saphir. So I decided that I wanted a Kelly cut* bleu saphir *for my dress up bag. I was actually offered a Kelly pochette in bleu saphir at fsh but it's very very small. So here she is: my new Kelly cut bleu saphir swift.
> 
> View attachment 3395119



I am thrilled for you that you got this beauty and that she makes your heart sing.

It must be something in the water in Paris that creates blue obsession.  Gray & black have always been my neutrals.  But from my first day in Paris, I was intensely drawn to items in that shade of blue--shoes for DH, jacket for DH, wool jacket on passer by, etc, etc.  Now I am kicking myself for not buying a great vintage bag off the bay a few months ago.  And I rejected it because it was blue.   (head thumping emoji here).  Now I WANT blue.

And I know what you mean about how others opinions can lead you astray when shopping.   I really like being left alone to ponder my choices.  Anytime I listen to someone else over how I am leaning, I end up regretting it.   Good for you that you rectified the error.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> I am thrilled for you that you got this beauty and that she makes your heart sing.
> 
> It must be something in the water in Paris that creates blue obsession.  Gray & black have always been my neutrals.  But from my first day in Paris, I was intensely drawn to items in that shade of blue--shoes for DH, jacket for DH, wool jacket on passer by, etc, etc.  Now I am kicking myself for not buying a great vintage bag off the bay a few months ago.  And I rejected it because it was blue.   (head thumping emoji here).  Now I WANT blue.
> 
> .



+1

I started appreciating blue a great deal. [emoji8]


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Ppup, sharing a royal blue chain necklace I just got a few days back. I was debating then could not resist the natural gem stone's beautiful colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395235
> View attachment 3395236



Cremel, I love this. It's so beautiful and unique. The stones are so vivid. Great choice.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> I am thrilled for you that you got this beauty and that she makes your heart sing.
> 
> It must be something in the water in Paris that creates blue obsession.  Gray & black have always been my neutrals.  But from my first day in Paris, I was intensely drawn to items in that shade of blue--shoes for DH, jacket for DH, wool jacket on passer by, etc, etc.  Now I am kicking myself for not buying a great vintage bag off the bay a few months ago.  And I rejected it because it was blue.   (head thumping emoji here).  Now I WANT blue.
> 
> And I know what you mean about how others opinions can lead you astray when shopping.   I really like being left alone to ponder my choices.  Anytime I listen to someone else over how I am leaning, I end up regretting it.   Good for you that you rectified the error.



So true. Unless it's someone who really shares your taste other people's opinions can really lead you astray especially when you are inexperienced. MyH was really the perfect shopping companion. She helped me to avoid a mistake or two but didn't talk me out of what I wanted. 

Blue has always been my favorite color. It's such a flattering color on everyone. I hope you find the perfect blue bag soon.

I have decided that my favorite Hermes colors that I will focus on (along with neutrals which I adore) are bleu saphir, rouge Hermes, anemone and of course my signature Colvert. I already have a few pieces in each color. An anemone bag is up next but alas I don't think it's in production right now so I might need to develop some patience. 

My color palette. [emoji4]


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have decided that my favorite Hermes colors that I will focus on (along with neutrals which I adore) are bleu saphir, rouge Hermes, anemone and of course my signature Colvert. I already have a few pieces in each color. An anemone bag is up next but alas I don't think it's in production right now so I might need to develop some patience.
> My color palette. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3395278



Beautiful palette.  Don't you love a Hermes rainbow?


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Beautiful palette.  Don't you love a Hermes rainbow?



Definitely. 

Are you in Paris withdrawal yet? I'm always so sad to leave. 

By the way, has anyone seen the photos of the renovated Ritz in Paris?  It's lovely but it doesn't look much different to me than it did before the lengthy renovations. I have never stayed there but I took cooking classes at the ritz escoffier in the basement and I always try to go to the bar Hemingway when I'm there. I'm familiar with the public areas. I expected something spectacular after all this time. Maybe the rooms are better. Someday I'll try it for a night or two, but I prefer to save most of my money for shopping and activities.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Definitely.
> 
> Are you in Paris withdrawal yet? I'm always so sad to leave..



Indeed I am.  If it were not still hurricane season in Sept., I would be making a case to go back in Sept.  And it would be an easy sell.  DH loved it even more than I did which is hard to believe.

Today I was waiting for an appointment and reading the waiting room magazine.   Found our that you can get a facial at Dior at Plaza Athenee in Paris for $250.  Listen to this description.  60 minues of indulgent facial massage using the brand's Rose de Granville--infused serums and creams, with 15 minutes focused on an area of your choice--lifting cheekbones or giving jet lagged eyes extra TLC.  They'll even toss in a posture-correcting back massage with some treatments, so you walk out kneaded and sculpted to look like a million bucks.  Doesn't that sound divine?  Too bad it is so far away.

Edit:  You mentioned shoebox sized apartments in Paris.  In doing the last of the unpacking, I came across a real estate brochure and went to the website.  I was very excited that there was a studio on the exact street we stayed on and loved--Rue de Conde and it was only 149,000 euros. The problem was it was only 11 square meters.  I am not sure DH's big feet would fit in there.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Indeed I am.  If it were not still hurricane season in Sept., I would be making a case to go back in Sept.  And it would be an easy sell.  DH loved it even more than I did which is hard to believe.
> 
> Today I was waiting for an appointment and reading the waiting room magazine.   Found our that you can get a facial at Dior at Plaza Athenee in Paris for $250.  Listen to this description.  60 minues of indulgent facial massage using the brand's Rose de Granville--infused serums and creams, with 15 minutes focused on an area of your choice--lifting cheekbones or giving jet lagged eyes extra TLC.  They'll even toss in a posture-correcting back massage with some treatments, so you walk out kneaded and sculpted to look like a million bucks.  Doesn't that sound divine?  Too bad it is so far away.
> 
> Edit:  You mentioned shoebox sized apartments in Paris.  In doing the last of the unpacking, I came across a real estate brochure and went to the website.  I was very excited that there was a studio on the exact street we stayed on and loved--Rue de Conde and it was only 149,000 euros. The problem was it was only 11 square meters.  I am not sure DH's big feet would fit in there.



Wow! That's small. [emoji23]

You are so lucky that DH is a good traveler. Mine not so much. He will go every few years but that's it.,

That Dior spa sounds amazing. I usually stay near there. My next trip is going to involve a bit less shopping and a bit more relaxation.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My next trip is going to involve a bit less shopping and a bit more relaxation.



I know you had a shopping plan.   Do you ever browse in places that you don't have a target item?  We hit a lot of museums and tourist stuff like the river tour. Next time I would like to shop more without it being a hunt for the specific bags I was hoping to find.   Do you have any recommendations for good shopping areas?   DH was thrilled to find Spanish shoes he wouldn't find in the US.  Stumbling across something different is what would interest us.  We would be looking for high quality but not designer items.


----------



## cremel

[QUOTE="Cordeliere, 

Edit:  You mentioned shoebox sized apartments in Paris.  In doing the last of the unpacking, I came across a real estate brochure and went to the website.  I was very excited that there was a studio on the exact street we stayed on and loved--Rue de Conde and it was only 149,000 euros. The problem was it was only 11 square meters.  I am not sure DH's big feet would fit in there.[/QUOTE]

Big feet ... Ha ha ha [emoji23][emoji23]the problem with the tiny bathroom drives me nuts. It's practically a box. No matter it's a four star hotel or a three star you end up with a box that Impossible to fit two people. I would inevitably bump into DH if I attempt to squeeze in. We are so used to the spacious bathrooms in US that we forget the bathrooms in Paris are actually for petite & single persons? [emoji33]


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> I know you had a shopping plan.   Do you ever browse in places that you don't have a target item?  We hit a lot of museums and tourist stuff like the river tour. Next time I would like to shop more without it being a hunt for the specific bags I was hoping to find.   Do you have any recommendations for good shopping areas?   DH was thrilled to find Spanish shoes he wouldn't find in the US.  Stumbling across something different is what would interest us.  We would be looking for high quality but not designer items.



I do plan my major purchases but I always leave a bit in the budget for unexpected finds. 

I have found that area of St Germain with the Spanish shoes stores and I loved it. I bought boots that I love and were reasonably priced. Actually I tried to find it again my next trip and couldn't find the exact location again. So if you remember could you let me know? 

I really don't have any other favorite places to roam. It's more about the roaming and sometimes you find neat things along the way. Examples: little notecards of women in dresses made of flower petals found in the Tuileries garden shop that decorate the glass cabinets in my bathroom, the Spanish boots from St Germain, a flowery dress from the Marais, a silver necklace, a cool pair of earrings. 

I usually pick a museum or a lunch spot as my destination and then head off early. The journey is as much the point as the destination. Then I roam on the way and see what I find. Sometimes it's just a beautiful park or square where I sit and watch people go by.

The last trip was so packed that I didn't have enough time to do that. This time my shopping list is short.


----------



## MYH

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! I'm going to cheer for you on this thread too. I love that jacket.
> 
> I'm bored at work and I think I'm safe now to tell you guys what the in and out of my bag collection were this week. Probably helpful advice for anyone new to luxury bags but you ladies are much too experienced to need such advice.
> 
> First my out: my Chanel double flap medium black caviar silver hardware. It was the first luxury bag that I bought. Only about three years ago. I thought it was a classic so how could I go wrong? Except that I listened to other people. People insisted that I must have caviar if I intended to have it forever because lambskin doesn't wear well. And I went shopping with a friend who at times could be judgmental. She couldn't believe the price of the bags and thought that it would be bad enough to buy one but at least I should be modest and get the smallest size. I was drawn to the larger sizes. But I was modest and frugal and I bought the small one. The problem is that it's tiny. It barely fits anything. So the only time I would use it was to go out to the ballet etc or for evening when I wanted to carry a small bag. And while I don't have a problem with caviar it's not exactly luxe looking.  So it's not a good dress up bag.  It found a new home and thankfully Karl raises the prices so often that I almost broke even.
> 
> View attachment 3395108
> 
> 
> (Side note: I did eventually get a maxi flap black caviar silver hardware on one of my Paris trips. I see a lot of Parisian girls carrying the maxi flap and my favorite salesperson at my favorite boutique declared it tres moderne when he saw it. I actually like caviar on the maxi flap. And I love the overall look. Lesson learned. Buy what makes your heart sing. Sometimes settling for something you don't love ends up being more of a waste of money in the long run.)
> 
> So onto my in: this was inspired and enabled by dear MyH. When we set off for Paris she knew exactly what she wanted: a Kelly cut. I'll admit I thought ok, but I wasn't particularly drawn to it. But she carried hers for the rest of our trip and she looked so darned sophisticated. I fell in love- with the bag, and of course with her too. And I am also in love with the color bleu saphir. So I decided that I wanted a Kelly cut bleu saphir for my dress up bag. I was actually offered a Kelly pochette in bleu saphir at fsh but it's very very small. Like a Kelly you essentially lose the capacity of the upper portion of the bag   because you have to close the straps. Plus I like the sleek elegant lines of the Kelly cut better. It looks great tucked under one's arm. You just have to be careful not to whack anyone in the head with it as you go by (right MyH?). [emoji23] So on the same day I rehomed my Chanel medium MyH alerted me to a Kelly cut that was available for a good price. And I pounced. I wanted swift leather. I decided to compromise and take silver rather than gold hardware. I find that hardware matters the least to me. So here she is: my new Kelly cut bleu saphir swift.
> 
> View attachment 3395119
> 
> 
> It was a very frugal choice because I already have a bracelet, belt, VCA pendant as well as multiple scarves to match it. So no additional accessories are needed. Except perhaps these shoes. Don't you agree? (DH doesn't understand the frugality of the whole thing by the way. [emoji849])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395120
> 
> 
> So thank you MyH! [emoji8]



Hi ladies! So I have insomnia tonight and decided to read tpf. What else would I do right? Popped in here and read this post! First, congrats PbP on an amazing deal on that KC. Sorry I put a bag on your radar that wasn't there before! Sorry, not sorry!  Second, you r so sweet to say I look sophisticated in Paris carrying mine.  And that I was the perfect shopping companion. I'm thrilled to earn high marks as a shopping companion! And I love you too sweets!  But omg! I was mortified when I whacked that lady on the head in the row in front of us at the ballet walking by because I had it tucked under my arm.  I underestimated how long the KC was. 

I can't wait to see how you style your new blue babe. Your new blue dancing shoes look gorgeous as a start.  And I'm with you on Chanels.  I kinda regret purchasing the two Chanel bags I have. It's not really my style but I bought into the it's a classic bag mentality.  I'm hoping to recoup most of my money too when I sell them. 

And it's no surprise. We like the same green, blue, red H color palette. 

Cordy- I also was able to catch up on some of your postcards from Paris.  I adored reading them and devoured every word.  I love your writing and your observations. Sounds like you and Momasaurus had a wicked time shopping through Paris.  I am in awe at the friendships this forum has allowed us to all make and that two shopping duos have already met up in Paris and made wonderful memories together.


----------



## EmileH

MYH said:


> Hi ladies! So I have insomnia tonight and decided to read tpf. What else would I do right? Popped in here and read this post! First, congrats PbP on an amazing deal on that KC. Sorry I put a bag on your radar that wasn't there before! Sorry, not sorry!  Second, you r so sweet to say I look sophisticated in Paris carrying mine.  And that I was the perfect shopping companion. I'm thrilled to earn high marks as a shopping companion! And I love you too sweets!  But omg! I was mortified when I whacked that lady on the head in the row in front of us at the ballet walking by because I had it tucked under my arm.  I underestimated how long the KC was.
> 
> I can't wait to see how you style your new blue babe. Your new blue dancing shoes look gorgeous as a start.  And I'm with you on Chanels.  I kinda regret purchasing the two Chanel bags I have. It's not really my style but I bought into the it's a classic bag mentality.  I'm hoping to recoup most of my money too when I sell them.
> 
> And it's no surprise. We like the same green, blue, red H color palette.
> 
> Cordy- I also was able to catch up on some of your postcards from Paris.  I adored reading them and devoured every word.  I love your writing and your observations. Sounds like you and Momasaurus had a wicked time shopping through Paris.  I am in awe at the friendships this forum has allowed us to all make and that two shopping duos have already met up in Paris and made wonderful memories together.



What a sweet post. [emoji8]


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I do plan my major purchases but I always leave a bit in the budget for unexpected finds.
> 
> I have found that area of St Germain with the Spanish shoes stores and I loved it. I bought boots that I love and were reasonably priced. Actually I tried to find it again my next trip and couldn't find the exact location again. So if you remember could you let me know?
> 
> I really don't have any other favorite places to roam. It's more about the roaming and sometimes you find neat things along the way. Examples: little notecards of women in dresses made of flower petals found in the Tuileries garden shop that decorate the glass cabinets in my bathroom, the Spanish boots from St Germain, a flowery dress from the Marais, a silver necklace, a cool pair of earrings.
> 
> I usually pick a museum or a lunch spot as my destination and then head off early. The journey is as much the point as the destination. Then I roam on the way and see what I find. Sometimes it's just a beautiful park or square where I sit and watch people go by.
> 
> The last trip was so packed that I didn't have enough time to do that. This time my shopping list is short.



DH found those shoes in Jack Rommi (menswear tailoring shop)  which is about a block west of Les Deux Magots.  Thanks for the reply.  I like your approach.


----------



## Cordeliere

MYH said:


> Cordy- I also was able to catch up on some of your postcards from Paris.  I adored reading them and devoured every word.  I love your writing and your observations. Sounds like you and Momasaurus had a wicked time shopping through Paris.  I am in awe at the friendships this forum has allowed us to all make and that two shopping duos have already met up in Paris and made wonderful memories together.



Thank you.  Your ears should have been burning while Momasaurus and I were shopping, because we talked multiple times about how wonderful your threads are.  And currently, at least twice a day,  I think about your posts describing how you went from being comfortable with $2,000 bags (these H cost a lot of money) to owning several.  I have mentioned that Paris changed me.  I am not sure that it is a good thing that a $10k no longer seems ridiculous.


----------



## momasaurus

*Pocketbook Pup*, you are done superb work!


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So true. Unless it's someone who really shares your taste other people's opinions can really lead you astray especially when you are inexperienced. MyH was really the perfect shopping companion. She helped me to avoid a mistake or two but didn't talk me out of what I wanted.
> 
> Blue has always been my favorite color. It's such a flattering color on everyone. I hope you find the perfect blue bag soon.
> 
> I have decided that my favorite Hermes colors that I will focus on (along with neutrals which I adore) are bleu saphir, rouge Hermes, anemone and of course my signature Colvert. I already have a few pieces in each color. An anemone bag is up next but alas I don't think it's in production right now so I might need to develop some patience.
> 
> My color palette. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3395278


I love this color palette! I need something in anemone......KDTs are the best way to try out colors, I think.


----------



## momasaurus

MYH said:


> Hi ladies! So I have insomnia tonight and decided to read tpf. What else would I do right? Popped in here and read this post! First, congrats PbP on an amazing deal on that KC. Sorry I put a bag on your radar that wasn't there before! Sorry, not sorry!  Second, you r so sweet to say I look sophisticated in Paris carrying mine.  And that I was the perfect shopping companion. I'm thrilled to earn high marks as a shopping companion! And I love you too sweets!  But omg! I was mortified when I whacked that lady on the head in the row in front of us at the ballet walking by because I had it tucked under my arm.  I underestimated how long the KC was.
> 
> I can't wait to see how you style your new blue babe. Your new blue dancing shoes look gorgeous as a start.  And I'm with you on Chanels.  I kinda regret purchasing the two Chanel bags I have. It's not really my style but I bought into the it's a classic bag mentality.  I'm hoping to recoup most of my money too when I sell them.
> 
> And it's no surprise. We like the same green, blue, red H color palette.
> 
> Cordy- I also was able to catch up on some of your postcards from Paris.  I adored reading them and devoured every word.  I love your writing and your observations. Sounds like you and Momasaurus had a wicked time shopping through Paris.  I am in awe at the friendships this forum has allowed us to all make and that two shopping duos have already met up in Paris and made wonderful memories together.


It is definitely fun shopping with new friends! I look forward to meeting YOU someday, *MYH*. I will walk 5 steps behind you and carry your shopping bags....


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> I love this color palette! I need something in anemone......KDTs are the best way to try out colors, I think.



Thanks momasaurus. Let's pray they bring anemone back to production. Someone bought an anemone Kelly at fsh recently. So I have hope. I'm so sad that the Kelly double tour is being rested.  I don't deal well with change.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Let's pray they bring anemone back to production. Someone bought an anemone Kelly at fsh recently. So I have hope. I'm so sad that the Kelly double tour is being rested.  I don't deal well with change.



Being the queen of purple, I have to say I am surprised that you, the queen of neutrals, love anemone.   It is one of the brighter purples.   I debate with myself whether it is too bright for even me.  But of course, I would have it in a birkin which is sort of like an arm billboard.  But anemone would be awesome in a small bag for the non purple obsessed.  The color I hope they bring back into production is cassis.  In fact, this dialogue is making me think it could be worth regular 4 hour drives to Miami to build a relationship with an SA just in case they brought cassis back into production.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Being the queen of purple, I have to say I am surprised that you, the queen of neutrals, love anemone.   It is one of the brighter purples.   I debate with myself whether it is too bright for even me.  But of course, I would have it in a birkin which is sort of like an arm billboard.  But anemone would be awesome in a small bag for the non purple obsessed.  The color I hope they bring back into production is cassis.  In fact, this dialogue is making me think it could be worth regular 4 hour drives to Miami to build a relationship with an SA just in case they brought cassis back into production.



Oh my. You are really hooked aren't you. Join the club. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Anemone is a bit bright but not as bright as say ultraviolet. I don't like anything too grape purple. I love raisin but I have a lot of black so I don't feel that I need it. Anemone is kind of purple with pink undertones. I also like tosca which is kind of similar. Either are good pops of color off my neutrals especially navy. Many of my blue scarves have bits of anemone or parme or similar colors and I have a few things in similar colors in my wardrobe already.

I think iris might be an option too. Any other suggestions since you love purple?


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> Being the queen of purple, I have to say I am surprised that you, the queen of neutrals, love anemone.   It is one of the brighter purples.   I debate with myself whether it is too bright for even me.  But of course, I would have it in a birkin which is sort of like an arm billboard.  But anemone would be awesome in a small bag for the non purple obsessed.  The color I hope they bring back into production is cassis.  In fact, this dialogue is making me think it could be worth regular 4 hour drives to Miami to build a relationship with an SA just in case they brought cassis back into production.



There are some of the nicest SAs I've met in Miami and that whole neighborhood is worth it for the people watching. Miami is so flashy yet tropical, it's one of my favorite places. Completely different vibe than Paris of course but equally good people watching!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,
Can't get a mod shot today but here's my outfit of the day, I really love the sling backs with denim. I like anything with denim actually. 

@Cordeliere how do you prefer to dress? I know there's not a lot of style in your new area but do you like fitted things, flowy things? When I see inspiring fashion photos I now make myself figure out what it is I like about the look. Usually there's an effortlessness that I'm drawn to, an ease of style so I figured out for me to feel the same way I have to buy things that feel comfortable, not in fit but that suit my personality and my work. I used to buy things for a body I didn't have-but wanted or a lifestyle I didn't have-and didn't actually want. Now I buy for the life I have and I'm getting a lot more use out of the pieces I've bought.  So taking the hip girl with the cool head scarf as an example, do you like her ease in styling or the actual pieces? I mean obviously we all want that scarf and I'm searching creatively online to track it down but in the meantime, I bet we can all help you with suggestions if we know a bit more of how you like to feel in your clothes now in FL. 



FRAME denim jumpsuit (so stretchy and comfortable, it's like wearing onesie PJs), Vintage Kelly, Chanel Slings and Craie RG Rivale DT


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> Can't get a mod shot today but here's my outfit of the day, I really love the sling backs with denim. I like anything with denim actually.
> 
> @Cordeliere how do you prefer to dress? I know there's not a lot of style in your new area but do you like fitted things, flowy things? When I see inspiring fashion photos I now make myself figure out what it is I like about the look. Usually there's an effortlessness that I'm drawn to, an ease of style so I figured out for me to feel the same way I have to buy things that feel comfortable, not in fit but that suit my personality and my work. I used to buy things for a body I didn't have-but wanted or a lifestyle I didn't have-and didn't actually want. Now I buy for the life I have and I'm getting a lot more use out of the pieces I've bought.  So taking the hip girl with the cool head scarf as an example, do you like her ease in styling or the actual pieces? I mean obviously we all want that scarf and I'm searching creatively online to track it down but in the meantime, I bet we can all help you with suggestions if we know a bit more of how you like to feel in your clothes now in FL.
> 
> View attachment 3395947
> 
> FRAME denim jumpsuit (so stretchy and comfortable, it's like wearing onesie PJs), Vintage Kelly, Chanel Slings and Craie RG Rivale DT



Wow! That's a great outfit. It's just the perfect mix. I can see why you wanted that particular bag. Have a great day!


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> how do you prefer to dress? I know there's not a lot of style in your new area but do you like fitted things, flowy things? When I see inspiring fashion photos I now make myself figure out what it is I like about the look. Usually there's an effortlessness that I'm drawn to, an ease of style so I figured out for me to feel the same way I have to buy things that feel comfortable, not in fit but that suit my personality and my work. I used to buy things for a body I didn't have-but wanted or a lifestyle I didn't have-and didn't actually want. Now I buy for the life I have and I'm getting a lot more use out of the pieces I've bought.



The combination of your suggestion to use a mood board and my post using the French girl dressing formula of one from each category got me thinking.  Even the mention of a mood board sparked creative thought.    I think you channeled your creativity to me like a vulcan mind meld in terms of me having a lot of epiphanies.  

I used to clip pictures and that was extremely helpful.  You asked how I like to dress.   I like edgy classics.   In my first professional career I wore silk blouses and pencil skirts. The perspiration makes silk not practical here.   I would like to get back to light weight feminine blouses and pencil skirts.  And I like tone on tone color combinations like a pink blouse with a burgundy skirt.  Thinking of old clippings (dinosaur age mood board) reminded me of that.

I figured out my problem is that I want to dress for the body I used to have.  I was that very tall, very skinny girl.  I have the kind of body that fat goes to my belly.  In my forties I had that fat pad and my love handles lipo-suctioned away.   Then when I gained 30 pounds from being chained to my desk for 18 hours a day, 7 days a week for about 1.5 years, all that fat had to go somewhere.  Since those fat cells on my tummy were gone, the fat had to go somewhere.  It went to my boobs.   My problem is my boobs are too big.  (Always used to want bigger ones, now I want to send these back).   Even though I am now only 15 over my life long weight,  I have lost muscle mass so I would probably have to be 5-7 less life long normal  to be the same size.  And since I am now 66, my arms have gotten flabby, so I don't like sleeveless.   Wearing 90s silks tied high, just calls attention to the too thick part of my body.  

Using my own component analysis, the problem I am having is with tops.  I am good with bottoms, bags, and now scarves and mostly good with shoes.  It is the tops that I have no good solution for.    When I had the skinny body, loose shirts looked great on me.  After seeing the pic Momasaurus took of me, I had the OMG reaction.  Clearly loose shirts don't work with these boobs.   

Paris was very helpful in terms of seeing the georgette blouses. They would be cool and washable.   I think that they would work very well for me if I were not so busty.  Also in Paris, the SA showed us scarf ties.  One tie stuck with me.  I realized I need ties that keep the bulk of the fabric away from my neck (heat) and away from the girls.  The SA showed an easy tie that does that.  I also learned I need to go for moussies.

No article of clothing is going to solve my fashion problem if my fashion problem is the girls.   I have seen and known many fabulous looking plus sized women.  It clearly can be done, but I can't do it.

DH would prefer that I were thinner.  My attitude toward his preferences has been "stuff it".  Everyone in the world still thinks I am thin except he and I, who see me without clothes.  For that reason I have not cared.  But after seeing how thin everyone is in Paris, I appreciate again how much better clothes look on hanger bodies.  All DH's pitches for me to exercise for my health have fallen on deaf ears.   But now I am motivated.  I want normal sized boobs again.  This past week we ordered exercise equipment.  When we built our house last year, we planned one of the rooms to be a home gym but we had not yet furnished it.  Like most people, we needed to be a bit frugal for a few months after closing on our house because we spent more than planned.  But now we are financially back to normal and just ordered a giant, do everything, gym and an exercise bicycle.  And I started a diet 4 days ago.  When I diet, I take the slow road.  I am happy with losing .5 pounds a week.  So maybe i will be more my old self by Christmas or maybe next summer.  

So I think the solution to my style problems is weight loss not more clothes.  I recognize that i am doing the exact opposite of what you advise--buying for the body I have.  But your mere suggestion of a mood board triggered a whole chain of productive thought.  I thought about what I like and why I can't wear those clothes, for reasons not just related to heat. 

I figure I need to learn how to tie the scarves I have, and postpone clothing decisions until I drop a bra size.  And I need to get another 3 panel mirror (didn't want to move my old one across county) so I can see how I look from all sides.   But at least now I think I know where I am going in terms of fashion. 

I bet you had no idea how helpful you were by saying mood board.  Thanks for the creative mental energy.  Seriously my mind was just buzzing after your post.


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> The combination of your suggestion to use a mood board and my post using the French girl dressing formula of one from each category got me thinking.  Even the mention of a mood board sparked creative thought.    I think you channeled your creativity to me like a vulcan mind meld in terms of me having a lot of epiphanies.
> I bet you had no idea how helpful you were by saying mood board.  Thanks for the creative mental energy.  Seriously my mind was just buzzing after your post.



I'm so glad you posted this. Yesterday I wanted to post and ask you some questions but you just answered them all for me. Some Wednesdays I get up at 3:30AM and I was having trouble making a coherent post by the end of the day. I have to go through a similar process with my clients, they are asking for things but what they really want is a "feeling" so translating that from imagery takes a little sifting through. It sounds like you're doing that.

I hear you on the huge boobs, I'm among friends so I'll share that I have a ludicrous pair of 34DDDs. When I'm thinner, they're still pretty gigantic and I would love to get a reduction but DH isn't a fan of that idea . I'm also glad you mentioned the lipo experience, this is on my list if I get to my goal weight and stay there for a year. I hate my Kardashian-like "flank" area and no amount of diet and exercise has made them go away and while I've discovered a wide array of Spanx shorts that solve that problem it would be nice for it to be gone.

I completely identify with where you are. It's what has sparked my weight loss plan and I'm losing it slowly and don't feel crazy or deprived. I wanted to wear these gorgeous things that I could finally afford and at my high weight, I couldn't possibly feel good about anything let alone buy expensive items in large sizes. I used to limit myself to shoes or bags because they always fit, now I want to make sure I can keep fitting into the things that make me feel good! I'll cheer for you and so will the rest of the Cafe, everyone has been so encouraging to me and I've been working on my weight loss for the whole 2 years I've been a member  They're still not sick of the diet talk!


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> Can't get a mod shot today but here's my outfit of the day, I really love the sling backs with denim. I like anything with denim actually.
> 
> @Cordeliere how do you prefer to dress? I know there's not a lot of style in your new area but do you like fitted things, flowy things? When I see inspiring fashion photos I now make myself figure out what it is I like about the look. Usually there's an effortlessness that I'm drawn to, an ease of style so I figured out for me to feel the same way I have to buy things that feel comfortable, not in fit but that suit my personality and my work. I used to buy things for a body I didn't have-but wanted or a lifestyle I didn't have-and didn't actually want. Now I buy for the life I have and I'm getting a lot more use out of the pieces I've bought.  So taking the hip girl with the cool head scarf as an example, do you like her ease in styling or the actual pieces? I mean obviously we all want that scarf and I'm searching creatively online to track it down but in the meantime, I bet we can all help you with suggestions if we know a bit more of how you like to feel in your clothes now in FL.
> 
> View attachment 3395947
> 
> FRAME denim jumpsuit (so stretchy and comfortable, it's like wearing onesie PJs), Vintage Kelly, Chanel Slings and Craie RG Rivale DT



Each piece looks absolutely fabulous. I envy your taste for clothes, bags, and accessories. Love the neutral colors of the shoes and bracelet that go with everything. The Kelly is definitely stunning, a true collectible. [emoji7][emoji7]it must have taken you lots of time obtaining all of these.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So true. Unless it's someone who really shares your taste other people's opinions can really lead you astray especially when you are inexperienced. MyH was really the perfect shopping companion. She helped me to avoid a mistake or two but didn't talk me out of what I wanted.
> 
> Blue has always been my favorite color. It's such a flattering color on everyone. I hope you find the perfect blue bag soon.
> 
> I have decided that my favorite Hermes colors that I will focus on (along with neutrals which I adore) are bleu saphir, rouge Hermes, anemone and of course my signature Colvert. I already have a few pieces in each color. An anemone bag is up next but alas I don't think it's in production right now so I might need to develop some patience.
> 
> My color palette. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3395278



What a nice palette. I particularly love the two colors at the bottom.  Anything seems to look pretty to me with these two colors, belt, bag, wallets... H is definitely getting to my wallet.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> The combination of your suggestion to use a mood board and my post using the French girl dressing formula of one from each category got me thinking.  Even the mention of a mood board sparked creative thought.    I think you channeled your creativity to me like a vulcan mind meld in terms of me having a lot of epiphanies.
> 
> I used to clip pictures and that was extremely helpful.  You asked how I like to dress.   I like edgy classics.   In my first professional career I wore silk blouses and pencil skirts. The perspiration makes silk not practical here.   I would like to get back to light weight feminine blouses and pencil skirts.  And I like tone on tone color combinations like a pink blouse with a burgundy skirt.  Thinking of old clippings (dinosaur age mood board) reminded me of that.
> 
> I figured out my problem is that I want to dress for the body I used to have.  I was that very tall, very skinny girl.  I have the kind of body that fat goes to my belly.  In my forties I had that fat pad and my love handles lipo-suctioned away.   Then when I gained 30 pounds from being chained to my desk for 18 hours a day, 7 days a week for about 1.5 years, all that fat had to go somewhere.  Since those fat cells on my tummy were gone, the fat had to go somewhere.  It went to my boobs.   My problem is my boobs are too big.  (Always used to want bigger ones, now I want to send these back).   Even though I am now only 15 over my life long weight,  I have lost muscle mass so I would probably have to be 5-7 less life long normal  to be the same size.  And since I am now 66, my arms have gotten flabby, so I don't like sleeveless.   Wearing 90s silks tied high, just calls attention to the too thick part of my body.
> 
> Using my own component analysis, the problem I am having is with tops.  I am good with bottoms, bags, and now scarves and mostly good with shoes.  It is the tops that I have no good solution for.    When I had the skinny body, loose shirts looked great on me.  After seeing the pic Momasaurus took of me, I had the OMG reaction.  Clearly loose shirts don't work with these boobs.
> 
> Paris was very helpful in terms of seeing the georgette blouses. They would be cool and washable.   I think that they would work very well for me if I were not so busty.  Also in Paris, the SA showed us scarf ties.  One tie stuck with me.  I realized I need ties that keep the bulk of the fabric away from my neck (heat) and away from the girls.  The SA showed an easy tie that does that.  I also learned I need to go for moussies.
> 
> No article of clothing is going to solve my fashion problem if my fashion problem is the girls.   I have seen and known many fabulous looking plus sized women.  It clearly can be done, but I can't do it.
> 
> DH would prefer that I were thinner.  My attitude toward his preferences has been "stuff it".  Everyone in the world still thinks I am thin except he and I, who see me without clothes.  For that reason I have not cared.  But after seeing how thin everyone is in Paris, I appreciate again how much better clothes look on hanger bodies.  All DH's pitches for me to exercise for my health have fallen on deaf ears.   But now I am motivated.  I want normal sized boobs again.  This past week we ordered exercise equipment.  When we built our house last year, we planned one of the rooms to be a home gym but we had not yet furnished it.  Like most people, we needed to be a bit frugal for a few months after closing on our house because we spent more than planned.  But now we are financially back to normal and just ordered a giant, do everything, gym and an exercise bicycle.  And I started a diet 4 days ago.  When I diet, I take the slow road.  I am happy with losing .5 pounds a week.  So maybe i will be more my old self by Christmas or maybe next summer.
> 
> So I think the solution to my style problems is weight loss not more clothes.  I recognize that i am doing the exact opposite of what you advise--buying for the body I have.  But your mere suggestion of a mood board triggered a whole chain of productive thought.  I thought about what I like and why I can't wear those clothes, for reasons not just related to heat.
> 
> I figure I need to learn how to tie the scarves I have, and postpone clothing decisions until I drop a bra size.  And I need to get another 3 panel mirror (didn't want to move my old one across county) so I can see how I look from all sides.   But at least now I think I know where I am going in terms of fashion.
> 
> I bet you had no idea how helpful you were by saying mood board.  Thanks for the creative mental energy.  Seriously my mind was just buzzing after your post.



Oh dear Cordie I can so relate. I'm in my late 40s. I started putting on weight at about 42 after moving to the suburbs and spending more time at a desk and in a car. I was always thin (but large breasted so I'll give you my advice on that) but now I feel like a doughy middle aged woman. I actually don't recognize myself in the mirror anymore... Well I do but i mistake myself for my mother. It's a constant battle. I'm currently on a smoothie diet and trying to exercise more. I'm half way to my goal weight losing about a pound a week except for the monthly setback. Sometimes it feels like I should just give in and accept my age but I don't want to. I still want to look good in my clothes. So good for you for trying to keep yourself in shape. And good for you for not telling DH to go fly a kite. It's so hard for us. They just don't get it. 

I'm chesty but I have a small waist and thin legs and arms. The arms could use more muscle for sure. If I wear large tops I always balance with skinny pants. I constantly think belts belts belts and anything that lowers my waist a bit visually helps. I also like things that add length to my torso. Long necklaces work well for me. When I wear scarves I prefer longer folds. In addition to the mousselines try the 140 silks. Just bias fold them, drape over your shoulders and let them hang. I would love to see a photo of the knot that you learned in Paris. I'm sure you also know that you want v necks and scoop necks that aren't too high and aren't too low. And a good minimizing bra.

Finally this is perhaps the first instance in the history of the world in which a man complained about larger breasts. I know that your DH is a doll but he's funny.  [emoji23]


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> I wanted to wear these gorgeous things that I could finally afford and at my high weight, I couldn't possibly feel good about anything let alone buy expensive items in large sizes. I used to *limit myself to shoes or bags *because they always fit, now I want to make sure I can keep fitting into the things that make me feel good! I'll cheer for you and so will the rest of the Cafe, everyone has been so encouraging to me and I've been working on my weight loss for the whole 2 years I've been a member  They're still not sick of the diet talk!



I hear you girlfriend.  Bags and shoes love you no matter what you weigh.  Since I was the same weight for 40 years, I had a closet full of fabulous clothes that were one size smaller than me, and I refused to give up on them.   And since in my second career I wore suits, the girls were sufficiently camouflaged  so I basically ignored them and expected to get back in those smaller clothes when less stressed.  I have been in boob denial, but the need for light weight clothes in FL has made them impossible to ignore.  At this weight, I am a 38 DDD.   I will say having them is no fun hauling them around in the daytime or exercising with them.   I don't even think they are sexy, but DH does.  DH wants the weight to come off my uppper midrift and waist while leaving the girls alone.  ha ha

I am very grateful to Momasaurus for that side picture of me.  I don't look in the mirror much so I was shocked to see myself from that angle.  It was also helpful in terms of hair.  Nothing like the truth to get ones attention.  

I like your suggestion of people watching in Miami.  I should see people who have cracked the code for Florida fashion.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> I hear you girlfriend.  Bags and shoes love you no matter what you weigh.  Since I was the same weight for 40 years, I had a closet full of fabulous clothes that were one size smaller than me, and I refused to give up on them.   And since in my second career I wore suits, the girls were sufficiently camouflaged  so I basically ignored them and expected to get back in those smaller clothes when less stressed.  I have been in boob denial, but the need for light weight clothes in FL has made them impossible to ignore.  At this weight, I am a 38 DDD.   I will say having them is no fun hauling them around in the daytime or exercising with them.   I don't even think they are sexy, but DH does.  DH wants the weight to come off my uppper midrift and waist while leaving the girls alone.  ha ha
> 
> I am very grateful to Momasaurus for that side picture of me.  I don't look in the mirror much so I was shocked to see myself from that angle.  It was also helpful in terms of hair.  Nothing like the truth to get ones attention.
> 
> I like your suggestion of people watching in Miami.  I should see people who have cracked the code for Florida fashion.



Oh I see. DH is like every other male in the world. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh I see. DH is like every other male in the world. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Yes.  As one of my male friends put it, men like boobs and women have them.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Yes.  As one of my male friends put it, men like boobs and women have them.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cremel

Dear Corde,

I am glad to hear that I am not the only one with huge boobs here. [emoji1][emoji1]this breast feeding is killing me. I feel extra hot all the time. I wear sleeveless  yet feel too warm while DH is wearing his fleece jacket. The huge boobs are creating extra sweat around the stomach. [emoji28][emoji28]hopefully soon I will be ending breast feeding and I would love to go back to my 34B.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Yes.  As one of my male friends put it, men like boobs and women have them.



Go figure. Mine isn't into boobs. He's a leg guy. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Go figure. Mine isn't into boobs. He's a leg guy. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Ah~~~mine is not into big boobies nor Jennifer Lopze. He's face guy.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Go figure. Mine isn't into boobs. He's a leg guy. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



I am having good laughs with yours and Corde's comments today. Soon my office mate will start to wonder what kind of chatting online I am doing [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Thursday, Cafe!
Here are some pictures of two gardens in New York that I visited yesterday.  The first one was the Untermyer Garden in Yonkers:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

One more from Untermyer:
This is called the Temple of Love.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The next garden is Wave Hill in the Bronx.  They have an official greeter (last picture).


----------



## Madam Bijoux

More from Wave Hill (don't know why some pics are showing up twice).


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, girls.  I never had any.  This was a source of great misery in my youth, when I was told both directly and indirectly by a series of skinny, reedy-voiced boys that my flat chest rendered me unlovable.  Fortunately, DH seems unfazed by my pear-shape.  There are certainly advantages to not needing support, but dressing for no-girls is challenging, too.  For example, one-piece anythings are pretty much impossible.  Any dress or jumpsuit that fits over my hips is going to be enormous up-top, and anything that fits up-top will not work across my hips.
Let's face it: modern fashion is designed, by and large, for stick figures.


----------



## Mindi B

Madam, once again, lovely pictures!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I would love to see a photo of the knot that you learned in Paris.



First--thanks for the advice about how to deal with my body imbalance.  You are lucky you have a small waist.  I don't.   To use all your good advice, I would have to get over my denial.  If my diet doesn't go well, I will be using every tip.   I know what you mean about who you see in the mirror.  My new abundance  just made me feel matronly.  When in college, we had this older short prof with a big rack who crossed her arms and rested them on her girls.  We used to joke that she had a built in podium.   That is what I feel like--matronly. 

On to the scarf.   First keep in mind that I am the village idiot when it comes to scarf tying.  And the only reason I could remember this was because it was sooooo simple.  It is like those tV commercials, "its so simple even a caveman can do it."   But here it is.

1.  Bias fold.
2.  Tie a loose knot on one tail.
3.  Run other tail through the knot.

What I like about it, besides its simplicity, is that in this scarf it shows the fish and hides the goofy columns in the corners.   And it certainly has a lengthening effect and minimizes the fabric higher up.   I also discovered that if I pull the other tail a long way through, it looks like a man's tie.


----------



## Cordeliere

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3396234
> View attachment 3396235
> View attachment 3396234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More from Wave Hill (don't know why some pics are showing up twice).




Madame B.  Your picture composition is inspired.  Most people point and shoot, but your pictures have beautiful balance.   

Duplicates can happen if you hit "insert full pic" and hit  "insert all as full pics".  It can also happen if you hit inser*t more than once*, cause you lose your place on what you have inserted or whatever reason.  Crazy new system takes getting used to.


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Dear Corde,
> 
> I am glad to hear that I am not the only one with huge boobs here. [emoji1][emoji1]t*his breast feeding is killing me. *I feel extra hot all the time. I wear sleeveless  yet feel too warm while DH is wearing his fleece jacket. The huge boobs are creating extra sweat around the stomach. [emoji28][emoji28]hopefully soon I will be ending breast feeding and I would love to go back to my 34B.



I have had friends describe it as their normally well behaved boobs turn into basketballs.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> Ah, girls.  I never had any.  This was a source of great misery in my youth, when I was told both directly and indirectly by a series of skinny, reedy-voiced boys that my flat chest rendered me unlovable.  Fortunately, DH seems unfazed by my pear-shape.  There are certainly advantages to not needing support, but dressing for no-girls is challenging, too.  For example, one-piece anythings are pretty much impossible.  Any dress or jumpsuit that fits over my hips is going to be enormous up-top, and anything that fits up-top will not work across my hips.
> Let's face it: modern fashion is designed, by and large, for stick figures.



Oh yes. I can see the challenge in that too.  I always thought that if anything happened with mine I would get a new set of smaller ones until two years ago when I had a scare. I decided I'd keep what God gave me and be happy about it for as long as possible. Luckily it was a false alarm. 

One more story of adolescence. I didn't notice mine until my best friend in high school said "the boys like you. You have big boobs." I have been rolling my eyes at men ever since. [emoji849][emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

Cordie thanks for demonstrating the knot. I'll try it! Madame beautiful photos. [emoji7]


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> Ah, girls.  I never had any.  This was a source of great misery in my youth, when I was told both directly and indirectly by a series of skinny, reedy-voiced boys that my flat chest rendered me unlovable.



I can't tell you the number of men who found me unloveable for a wide variety of reasons.   And I was model material in my youth, so it was more because I was psycho.  Now I look back and think what jerks all these men were.  I can't believe I let anything they said bother me.   That is what happens when you (me) lacked self confidence.   I wish I go back with what I know now and mess with their heads.


----------



## scarf1

Madame- beautiful photos!

Cordeliere-
First of all, I think you are too hard on yourself. That being said, I have some of the same figure challenges, only I am only 5ft4.  I live in a mild climate, but not as humid as FL. Moussies are your friend. Give the stole format a try. The smaller amount of fabric and the rectangular shape make these easy for me. Also linen cardigans -they breathe. You may want to also try a maxi twilly. They have a more elongating look. However, I do find them fairly warm and thus better for cooler months. You may also want to try the 70 vintage silk.

Here a few pix to inspire. Not sure why they inserted above....


----------



## Cordeliere

DH has a contribution to the topic.   It came from a website called the BroBible so I didn't feel comfortable posting a link because of the language.   But the gist of it is Americans have the biggest natural boobs in the world according to this scientific study.  Hey there is a chart in the article, so it must be scientific--right?

"Almost 400,000 women from around the globe were measured for the study, with Caucasian Americans coming in with the highest breast volume measuring in at larger than a D-cup. Even non-Caucasian Americans still beat out most other countries, ranking in at third place with around a C-cup."


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh yes. I can see the challenge in that too.  I always thought that if anything happened with mine I would get a new set of smaller ones until two years ago when I had a scare. I decided I'd keep what God gave me and be happy about it for as long as possible. Luckily it was a false alarm.
> 
> One more story of adolescence. I didn't notice mine until my best friend in high school said "the boys like you. You have big boobs." I have been rolling my eyes at men ever since. [emoji849][emoji23]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cremel

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3396220
> View attachment 3396218
> View attachment 3396217
> View attachment 3396216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday, Cafe!
> Here are some pictures of two gardens in New York that I visited yesterday.  The first one was the Untermyer Garden in Yonkers:



Thanks for sharing Madam. These pictures are beautiful. Love these architectures. It's nice to find the serenity amongst chaos in a big city. [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> View attachment 3396338
> View attachment 3396337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madame- beautiful photos!
> 
> Cordeliere-
> First of all, I think you are too hard on yourself. That being said, I have some of the same figure challenges, only I am only 5ft4.  I live in a mild climate, but not as humid as FL. Moussies are your friend. Give the stole format a try. The smaller amount of fabric and the rectangular shape make these easy for me. Also linen cardigans -they breathe. You may want to also try a maxi twilly. They have a more elongating look. However, I do find them fairly warm and thus better for cooler months. You may also want to try the 70 vintage silk.
> 
> Here a few pix to inspire. Not sure why they inserted above....




Your second pic has one of the two universally popular ties of Paris that I was trying to describe!   I see no figure challenges in these pictures, but if you say so.  Probably just demonstrates the effectiveness of your ideas.   And I have been checking out the moussies.  I rather like Urashima Taro.

I don't feel like I am being so hard on myself.  I just had one body for 57 years and that is what feels like me.  This doesn't feel like me so I don't wear them well.  I am not comfortable in good posture.  When I was in my old body, I was a size 14.  With this weight, I am a 16 and the clothing choices drop off dramatically. 

Pictures get inserted where the cursor is.  You need to make sure the cursor is where you want the picture to go.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> DH has a contribution to the topic.   It came from a website called the BroBible so I didn't feel comfortable posting a link because of the language.   But the gist of it is Americans have the biggest natural boobs in the world according to this scientific study.  Hey there is a chart in the article, so it must be scientific--right?
> 
> "Almost 400,000 women from around the globe were measured for the study, with Caucasian Americans coming in with the highest breast volume measuring in at larger than a D-cup. Even non-Caucasian Americans still beat out most other countries, ranking in at third place with around a C-cup."



DH is a fountain of knowledge. [emoji23]

There are a lot of jerks out there. One of the best things about getting older is that you can recognize them easily and you know how to respond. 

Good thing we waited for the right ones to come along.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> DH is a fountain of knowledge. [emoji23]
> 
> There are a lot of jerks out there. One of the best things about getting older is that you can recognize them easily and you know how to respond.
> 
> Good thing we waited for the right ones to come along.



Yes.  Having a happy marriage is the biggest blessing in the world.   For us. it just keeps getting better.  

Mr. Pup sounds like a catch.  Crazy handsome and says things like "oh yeah, you had to get that."  You chose well.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Your second pic has one of the two universally popular ties of Paris that I was trying to describe!   I see no figure challenges in these pictures, but if you say so.  Probably just demonstrates the effectiveness of your ideas.   And I have been checking out the moussies.  I rather like Urashima Taro.
> 
> I don't feel like I am being so hard on myself.  I just had one body for 57 years and that is what feels like me.  This doesn't feel like me so I don't wear them well.  I am not comfortable in good posture.  When I was in my old body, I was a size 14.  With this weight, I am a 16 and the clothing choices drop off dramatically.
> 
> Pictures get inserted where the cursor is.  You need to make sure the cursor is where you want the picture to go.


Thanks for that tip on pic insertion.  I also want to thank your for the knot you learned in Paris.
Oh yes, that tie in the second pic, I think of as the "French knot".


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Thanks for that tip on pic insertion.  I also want to thank your for the knot you learned in Paris.
> Oh yes, that tie in the second pic, I think of as the "French knot".



You are welcome.  How did you learn the French knot?  Observation?  Not that is appears difficult, but it is not on Mai Tai's tutorials.  I figure if MT hasn't posted it, it doesn't exist.


----------



## scarf1

Corde- this was one of the first ways to tie an oblong scarf that I learned. Possibly from an Eileen fisher scarf video. 
However, maitai does have a how to video. She calls it loop knot for stoles.
It is insanely easy. Works for men too.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Corde- this was one of the first ways to tie an oblong scarf that I learned. Possibly from an Eileen fisher scarf video.
> However, maitai does have a how to video. She calls it loop knot for stoles.
> It is insanely easy. Works for men too.



It really looks great.  Very chic.


----------



## MSO13

speaking of good catches, DH just informed me that he received an offer on a business he started when he was 18 than he no longer is interested in owning and it's amazing! Like completely finishing the house and all new furniture amazing! He surprises me all the time and I'm blown away that he had the brains to do what he did at that age and now 25 years later this happens!  I hope I'm not being tacky by sharing this news, I'm just very proud of him!


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> speaking of good catches, DH just informed me that he received an offer on a business he started when he was 18 than he no longer is interested in owning and it's amazing! Like completely finishing the house and all new furniture amazing! He surprises me all the time and I'm blown away that he had the brains to do what he did at that age and now 25 years later this happens!  I hope I'm not being tacky by sharing this news, I'm just very proud of him!



Good for him.   Success is so sexy.   Getting money for selling a business is the American dream.  You should be proud of him.  We have reached a new level of sharing here, that it is close friendship, not tackiness.

Edit:  There is going to be a Hermes celebration token here, right?


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> Good for him.   Success is so sexy.   Getting money for selling a business is the American dream.  You should be proud of him.  We have reached a new level of sharing here, that it is close friendship, not tackiness.
> 
> Edit:  There is going to be a Hermes celebration token here, right?



probably not this time, it'll be a complex deal going on for a while and DH is into things like rental properties not bags. plus he thinks everything at H costs about the price of one or two CSGMs and I don't want to burst his bubble [emoji6]
I know he met a SA at Cartier about my 40th which is at the end of the year and that would be plenty for me! 

But yes, I'm very proud of him. this will be an awesome conclusion to this business that really laid the foundation for the life I get to share with him. he's immensely responsible and I feel very fortunate to have him as my partner and biggest cheerleader as I work on my own business!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Mindi B said:


> Madam, once again, lovely pictures!






Cordeliere said:


> Madame B.  Your picture composition is inspired.  Most people point and shoot, but your pictures have beautiful balance.
> 
> Duplicates can happen if you hit "insert full pic" and hit  "insert all as full pics".  It can also happen if you hit inser*t more than once*, cause you lose your place on what you have inserted or whatever reason.  Crazy new system takes getting used to.





cremel said:


> Thanks for sharing Madam. These pictures are beautiful. Love these architectures. It's nice to find the serenity amongst chaos in a big city. [emoji106][emoji106]


Thanks so much, MindiB, Cordeliere and Cremel


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> speaking of good catches, DH just informed me that he received an offer on a business he started when he was 18 than he no longer is interested in owning and it's amazing! Like completely finishing the house and all new furniture amazing! He surprises me all the time and I'm blown away that he had the brains to do what he did at that age and now 25 years later this happens!  I hope I'm not being tacky by sharing this news, I'm just very proud of him!



No not at all, not tacky. I am very very happy for you. That's a man to be proud of.  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️I have not heard lots of stories about your DH but he sounds like a very smart and sweet guy.  Congrats on this great news!!!! Does this mean another shopping trip to H store or Chanel RTW?[emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Good for him.   Success is so sexy.   Getting money for selling a business is the American dream.  You should be proud of him.  We have reached a new level of sharing here, that it is close friendship, not tackiness.
> 
> Edit:  There is going to be a Hermes celebration token here, right?



I was wondering the same! What to expect for the celebration??[emoji41][emoji847][emoji851]


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> probably not this time, it'll be a complex deal going on for a while and DH is into things like rental properties not bags. plus he thinks everything at H costs about the price of one or two CSGMs and I don't want to burst his bubble [emoji6]
> I know he met a SA at Cartier about my 40th which is at the end of the year and that would be plenty for me!
> 
> But yes, I'm very proud of him. this will be an awesome conclusion to this business that really laid the foundation for the life I get to share with him. he's immensely responsible and I feel very fortunate to have him as my partner and biggest cheerleader as I work on my own business!



We will cheer for you too. Best wishes for your own business!! More H and other goodies are waiting for you. For us more eye candy[emoji13][emoji13][emoji8][emoji8].


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> DH has a contribution to the topic.   It came from a website called the BroBible so I didn't feel comfortable posting a link because of the language.   But the gist of it is Americans have the biggest natural boobs in the world according to this scientific study.  Hey there is a chart in the article, so it must be scientific--right?
> 
> "Almost 400,000 women from around the globe were measured for the study, with Caucasian Americans coming in with the highest breast volume measuring in at larger than a D-cup. Even non-Caucasian Americans still beat out most other countries, ranking in at third place with around a C-cup."



Interesting research[emoji23][emoji23][emoji1][emoji1].


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> I have had friends describe it as their normally well behaved boobs turn into basketballs.



LOL!!! At least I don't need extra expense to bump up the cups[emoji7][emoji7]I will save that money for more bags and shoes. [emoji13]


----------



## EmileH

Mrs Owen it's so nice when good things happen to good people. Thanks for sharing your good news with us. [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## EmileH

After totally dissing twillies I twillied up my bag today. I was told to be very careful with Gris tourtourelle. I will say that it helps to tie the bag into my outfit. I'm wearing navy today. Have a happy 4th everyone.
M


----------



## EmileH

And here is a better photo of bleu saphir now that it arrived. The other photo wasn't color correct.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And here is a better photo of bleu saphir now that it arrived. The other photo wasn't color correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396659



Gorgeous! I think you made the absolute right decision.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe! 

Madam, gorgeous garden photos. I love Wave Hill!

Thanks for cheers for DH and me! I don't normally take projects on the 4th of July weekend but I have a quiet July so last year when I booked this I thought it would be fine as I'll still have Sun/Mon off. I was wrong. I need a break apparently this time of year, I was moving like a snail yesterday and so distracted. I ended up working super late so DH brought me dinner so we could hang out. I have to do so much today to get back on schedule but I'll get it done. And now I know, no 4th of July jobs! 

I also have a goal for July to hit my Apple Watch activity goals everyday to get a perfect month. I haven't gotten one, in June I made it 22 days but forgot about it one sleepy Sunday and blew the streak. Its silly but the watch has these trophies and I'm missing the perfect month. 

Hope everyone has a great day and weekend, Sunday I'm prepping some items to rehome to make way for Fall. If it doesn't get used in a year or I'm "afraid" to wear it....bye bye


----------



## Mindi B

Belatedly, MrsO, huge congrats to your DH on his (most) recent success!  I am so impressed that he started a business at 18, let alone that it is now a valuable commodity.  You and he sound like a great match--you clearly both have a strong work ethic and are each other's biggest fans!  That's how it should be.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> The combination of your suggestion to use a mood board and my post using the French girl dressing formula of one from each category got me thinking.  Even the mention of a mood board sparked creative thought.    I think you channeled your creativity to me like a vulcan mind meld in terms of me having a lot of epiphanies.
> 
> I used to clip pictures and that was extremely helpful.  You asked how I like to dress.   I like edgy classics.   In my first professional career I wore silk blouses and pencil skirts. The perspiration makes silk not practical here.   I would like to get back to light weight feminine blouses and pencil skirts.  And I like tone on tone color combinations like a pink blouse with a burgundy skirt.  Thinking of old clippings (dinosaur age mood board) reminded me of that.
> 
> I figured out my problem is that I want to dress for the body I used to have.  I was that very tall, very skinny girl.  I have the kind of body that fat goes to my belly.  In my forties I had that fat pad and my love handles lipo-suctioned away.   Then when I gained 30 pounds from being chained to my desk for 18 hours a day, 7 days a week for about 1.5 years, all that fat had to go somewhere.  Since those fat cells on my tummy were gone, the fat had to go somewhere.  It went to my boobs.   My problem is my boobs are too big.  (Always used to want bigger ones, now I want to send these back).   Even though I am now only 15 over my life long weight,  I have lost muscle mass so I would probably have to be 5-7 less life long normal  to be the same size.  And since I am now 66, my arms have gotten flabby, so I don't like sleeveless.   Wearing 90s silks tied high, just calls attention to the too thick part of my body.
> 
> Using my own component analysis, the problem I am having is with tops.  I am good with bottoms, bags, and now scarves and mostly good with shoes.  It is the tops that I have no good solution for.    When I had the skinny body, loose shirts looked great on me.  After seeing the pic Momasaurus took of me, I had the OMG reaction.  Clearly loose shirts don't work with these boobs.
> 
> Paris was very helpful in terms of seeing the georgette blouses. They would be cool and washable.   I think that they would work very well for me if I were not so busty.  Also in Paris, the SA showed us scarf ties.  One tie stuck with me.  I realized I need ties that keep the bulk of the fabric away from my neck (heat) and away from the girls.  The SA showed an easy tie that does that.  I also learned I need to go for moussies.
> 
> No article of clothing is going to solve my fashion problem if my fashion problem is the girls.   I have seen and known many fabulous looking plus sized women.  It clearly can be done, but I can't do it.
> 
> DH would prefer that I were thinner.  My attitude toward his preferences has been "stuff it".  Everyone in the world still thinks I am thin except he and I, who see me without clothes.  For that reason I have not cared.  But after seeing how thin everyone is in Paris, I appreciate again how much better clothes look on hanger bodies.  All DH's pitches for me to exercise for my health have fallen on deaf ears.   But now I am motivated.  I want normal sized boobs again.  This past week we ordered exercise equipment.  When we built our house last year, we planned one of the rooms to be a home gym but we had not yet furnished it.  Like most people, we needed to be a bit frugal for a few months after closing on our house because we spent more than planned.  But now we are financially back to normal and just ordered a giant, do everything, gym and an exercise bicycle.  And I started a diet 4 days ago.  When I diet, I take the slow road.  I am happy with losing .5 pounds a week.  So maybe i will be more my old self by Christmas or maybe next summer.
> 
> So I think the solution to my style problems is weight loss not more clothes.  I recognize that i am doing the exact opposite of what you advise--buying for the body I have.  But your mere suggestion of a mood board triggered a whole chain of productive thought.  I thought about what I like and why I can't wear those clothes, for reasons not just related to heat.
> 
> I figure I need to learn how to tie the scarves I have, and postpone clothing decisions until I drop a bra size.  And I need to get another 3 panel mirror (didn't want to move my old one across county) so I can see how I look from all sides.   But at least now I think I know where I am going in terms of fashion.
> 
> I bet you had no idea how helpful you were by saying mood board.  Thanks for the creative mental energy.  Seriously my mind was just buzzing after your post.


I just have to say that in all our time together I never once thought of your body critically. You are tall, that was my main impression! And you have an easy walk and you seem really comfortable in your body. And I don't remember anything about your boobs!


----------



## Mindi B

So often we are our worst--and not infrequently, our only--critics.
I try to calm my own self-consciousness by reminding myself that most people are too busy worrying about their own self-presentation issues to be concerned with mine!


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> So often we are our worst--and not infrequently, our only--critics.
> I try to calm my own self-consciousness by reminding myself that most people are too busy worrying about their own self-presentation issues to be concerned with mine!



So true. Best to just focus on being the best us we can be and let the rest go. It's hard for me to get too down about body image issues because when I do I get a good kick in the seat of my pants at work and I feel lucky to just be healthy.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> I just have to say that in all our time together I never once thought of your body critically. You are tall, that was my main impression! And you have an easy walk and you seem really comfortable in your body. And I don't remember anything about your boobs!



I love you.  I love you.  I love you.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> After totally dissing twillies I twillied up my bag today. I was told to be very careful with Gris tourtourelle. I will say that it helps to tie the bag into my outfit. I'm wearing navy today. Have a happy 4th everyone.
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396641



Ok, this is a tease.  Is that a bag charm on you bag?  Weren't you dissing bag charms too?

Adornment aside,  gt with ghw is to die for.  She is a classic.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Ok, this is a tease.  Is that a bag charm on you bag?  Weren't you dissing bag charms too?
> 
> Adornment aside,  gt with ghw is to die for.  She is a classic.



Thanks. Yes it is a bag charm and I don't do bag charms. I will tell you that I think the rodeo is the most ridiculous thing I have ever seen. But this is a small tasteful charm I hope and I bought it from a dear friend so it has sentimental value. So maybe that makes it ok? Luxeleathercrafts on etsy for the charms. [emoji4]


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> I also have a goal for July to hit my Apple Watch activity goals everyday to get a perfect month. I haven't gotten one, in June I made it 22 days but forgot about it one sleepy Sunday and blew the streak. Its silly but the watch has these trophies and I'm missing the perfect month.



What are your daily activity goals?   Trophies sound motivating.  I want a trophy and I don't have an apple watch.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks. Yes it is a bag charm and I don't do bag charms. I will tell you that I think the rodeo is the most ridiculous thing I have ever seen. But this is a small tasteful charm I hope and I bought it from a dear friend so it has sentimental value. So maybe that makes it ok? Luxeleathercrafts on etsy for the charms. [emoji4]



Yes, I will give you tasteful.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Yes, I will give you tasteful.



Thank you. But if I buy a rodeo could you please stage an intervention? [emoji23]


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Put down the wee horsie and back away!
On some of my bags, I am rocking small furry monsters that are shameless Fendi bag-bug rip-offs.  Waaaay less expensive, of course.  And neither tasteful, nor, probably, strictly legal--though can one copyright a furry puffball with eyes?


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> What are your daily activity goals?   Trophies sound motivating.  I want a trophy and I don't have an apple watch.



It's an additional calorie burn on top of what I normally burn in a day, currently around 300 and I'm going to try to maintain that all this month. Then I need to do 30 minutes of activity/exercise at an elevated heart rate-not just normal activity plus I have make sure I stand 12 hours in the day. If I'm not hitting those goals daily, the watch taps me on the wrist to remind me to stand, move around or get cracking on my workout. If I do that all for 31 days, I will get a silly graphic trophy that looks like this. It's strangely very motivating. I don't know why but I bet someone at Apple does. Ok, back to work standing and jogging in place


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks. Yes it is a bag charm and I don't do bag charms. I will tell you that I think the rodeo is the most ridiculous thing I have ever seen. But this is a small tasteful charm I hope and I bought it from a dear friend so it has sentimental value. So maybe that makes it ok? Luxeleathercrafts on etsy for the charms. [emoji4]


Hi! I was wondering if there are other designs of the bag charm and how can i see them? Also, do you have idea if they ship internationally? Thanks


----------



## tabbi001

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  Put down the wee horsie and back away!
> On some of my bags, I am rocking small furry monsters that are shameless Fendi bag-bug rip-offs.  Waaaay less expensive, of course.  And neither tasteful, nor, probably, strictly legal--though can one copyright a furry puffball with eyes?


As long as they look cute!


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> Hi! I was wondering if there are other designs of the bag charm and how can i see them? Also, do you have idea if they ship internationally? Thanks



Hi. Here's the link. Yes they ship internationally. 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/LuxeLeatherCrafts


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> It's an additional calorie burn on top of what I normally burn in a day, currently around 300 and I'm going to try to maintain that all this month. Then I need to do 30 minutes of activity/exercise at an elevated heart rate-not just normal activity plus I have make sure I stand 12 hours in the day. If I'm not hitting those goals daily, the watch taps me on the wrist to remind me to stand, move around or get cracking on my workout. If I do that all for 31 days, I will get a silly graphic trophy that looks like this. It's strangely very motivating. I don't know why but I bet someone at Apple does. Ok, back to work standing and jogging in place
> 
> View attachment 3396881



I am a sucker for stuff like that.  I got through a very arduous graduate degree by giving myself stick on gold stars on a calendar for every 3 hours I studied.  An extra 300 calorie burn is a great goal.  Will probably follow your lead.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. But if I buy a rodeo could you please stage an intervention? [emoji23]



You are scaring me.  Not scared for you.  Scared for me.  Now I am afraid there is a trap door on the orange slope that will suck me into more things I have previously dissed.


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi. Here's the link. Yes they ship internationally.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/LuxeLeatherCrafts


Thank you!


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> You are scaring me.  Not scared for you.  Scared for me.  Now I am afraid there is a trap door on the orange slope that will suck me into more things I have previously dissed.



Be afraid. Be very afraid. [emoji23]


----------



## tabbi001

Cordeliere said:


> You are scaring me.  Not scared for you.  Scared for me.  Now I am afraid there is a trap door on the orange slope that will suck me into more things I have previously dissed.


H is really scary right? A month ago I honestly thought their leather bag charms were overpriced. But earlier today I bought a carmen. I know its cheap by H standards, but in the real world it's a lot of money.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> After totally dissing twillies I twillied up my bag today. I was told to be very careful with Gris tourtourelle. I will say that it helps to tie the bag into my outfit. I'm wearing navy today. Have a happy 4th everyone.
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396641



Have to say that I love your bag!!!![emoji257][emoji257]you too enjoy the long weekend. Don't forget to post here tho. I am sure I will check cafe several times a day during the long weekend. Addicted.


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> H is really scary right? A month ago I honestly thought their leather bag charms were overpriced. But earlier today I bought a carmen. I know its cheap by H standards, but in the real world it's a lot of money.



It totally skews your brain. In the course of three years my mindset on spending has completely changed. $1000? No biggie. That's one cashmere. Even DH has started valuing things in terms of a silk a cashmere or a Birkin. [emoji23]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And here is a better photo of bleu saphir now that it arrived. The other photo wasn't color correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396659



Congrats!!! It's a beautiful piece! Enjoy it.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Have to say that I love your bag!!!![emoji257][emoji257]you too enjoy the long weekend. Don't forget to post here tho. I am sure I will check cafe several times a day during the long weekend. Addicted.



Thank you. You too. The bag was from fsh. It's so nice to carry things from Paris. I feel happy just to think of it. It helps me to get through my workday.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. But if I buy a rodeo could you please stage an intervention? [emoji23]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Mindi B

My husband calls $10K a "Birkin Unit."  So $1000 is not $1000.  It's 1/10th of a Birkin Unit.  
My brain was skewed before I discovered Hermes, but Hermes has not helped the situation.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> My husband calls $10K a "Birkin Unit."  So $1000 is not $1000.  It's 1/10th of a Birkin Unit.
> My brain was skewed before I discovered Hermes, but Hermes has not helped the situation.



Does he call your children "offspring units"?


----------



## Mindi B

No children.  And you have hit on The Reason Why.


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> My husband calls $10K a "Birkin Unit."  So $1000 is not $1000.  It's 1/10th of a Birkin Unit.
> My brain was skewed before I discovered Hermes, but Hermes has not helped the situation.



[emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> No children.  And you have hit on The Reason Why.



They say a woman becomes 10% dumber after one pregnancy. Since I had two I figured I didn't have much brain left. [emoji23][emoji23] someone was seriously telling me that during pregnancy the fat, main part of brain tissue, actually shrinks. They don't grow back. So the more pregnancies you have the more brain fat you lose. At least you are smarter on that end Mindi. [emoji3]


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> My husband calls $10K a "Birkin Unit."  So $1000 is not $1000.  It's 1/10th of a Birkin Unit.
> My brain was skewed before I discovered Hermes, but Hermes has not helped the situation.



Hermes didn't help me in any case. Now I started thinking I need to keep working till 60 so I have the freedom for my H world. [emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> My husband calls $10K a "Birkin Unit."  So $1000 is not $1000.  It's 1/10th of a Birkin Unit.
> My brain was skewed before I discovered Hermes, but Hermes has not helped the situation.



And another problem is that once you get the H stuff, you kinda want to match the stuff with dresses or shoes from H too or other good brand like Chanel. I ended up with three pairs of H shoes because the style and color match my bag!! Good move or bad move? I don't know.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It totally skews your brain. In the course of three years my mindset on spending has completely changed. $1000? No biggie. That's one cashmere. Even DH has started valuing things in terms of a silk a cashmere or a Birkin. [emoji23]



Before I thought " crap I spent $4900 buying a Chanel bag! That's a lot!", now a $2000 or $10000 piece doesn't appear to be ridiculous any more? Hmm all blame goes to H. [emoji51]

Have you felt guilty after a purchase, right after another purchase? I did. But then when I carried the bags out, I conveniently "forgot". Is vanity getting me??


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> No children.  And you have hit on The Reason Why.



Well that means more closet space for you.

And in fact it means more birkins for you.   Offspring units consume a lot of birkin units with things like college tuition.


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Hermes didn't help me in any case. Now I started thinking I need to keep working till 60 so I have the freedom for my H world. [emoji5][emoji5]



We don't need for me to work now, but I have seriously wrestled with the idea of working a few more years for freedom in my H world.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> Madam, gorgeous garden photos. I love Wave Hill!
> 
> Thanks for cheers for DH and me! I don't normally take projects on the 4th of July weekend but I have a quiet July so last year when I booked this I thought it would be fine as I'll still have Sun/Mon off. I was wrong. I need a break apparently this time of year, I was moving like a snail yesterday and so distracted. I ended up working super late so DH brought me dinner so we could hang out. I have to do so much today to get back on schedule but I'll get it done. And now I know, no 4th of July jobs!
> 
> I also have a goal for July to hit my Apple Watch activity goals everyday to get a perfect month. I haven't gotten one, in June I made it 22 days but forgot about it one sleepy Sunday and blew the streak. Its silly but the watch has these trophies and I'm missing the perfect month.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day and weekend, Sunday I'm prepping some items to rehome to make way for Fall. If it doesn't get used in a year or I'm "afraid" to wear it....bye bye


Thanks so much, MrsOwen3, and belated congratulations to your DH.


----------



## EmileH

For Mrs Owen: these are the ankle strap pumps. Size 38. The box is from my all black pair. I'm looking for the two tone pair. Nordstrom sent the sling backs. [emoji22]


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> For Mrs Owen: these are the ankle strap pumps. Size 38. The box is from my all black pair. I'm looking for the two tone pair. Nordstrom sent the sling backs. [emoji22]
> 
> View attachment 3397266
> View attachment 3397267



Noted, sorry they sent the wrong ones! I'll keep my eyes peeled!


----------



## Mindi B

We wear the same shoe size, Pocketbook Pup.  That stealthy rustling in your closet is me.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> We wear the same shoe size, Pocketbook Pup.  That stealthy rustling in your closet is me.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I have way too many shoes. Help yourself.


----------



## Mindi B

I did.  Now I'm going through your refrigerator.


----------



## Cordeliere

You two should start a comedy team.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> I did.  Now I'm going through your refrigerator.



That's less well stocked. [emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

We really should think about a cafe meet up. You guys are the best.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> We really should think about a cafe meet up. You guys are the best.



I had this wild and crazy idea last night.   I am sure there is some rule against it, but here is my idea.  How about a meet-up with a closet sale.  I want Mindi and Mrs. Owen's cast offs.  I am sure if you ever talked about getting rid of things,  I would want to buy your cast offs.  I only have one cast off on the bay now so I wouldn't be able to contribute much.  Even if no one bought anything, wouldn't it be fun to see each other's buying failures.  And we all know that one person's trash is another's treasure.   Fun fantasy.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> I had this wild and crazy idea last night.   I am sure there is some rule against it, but here is my idea.  How about a meet-up with a closet sale.  I want Mindi and Mrs. Owen's cast offs.  I am sure if you ever talked about getting rid of things,  I would want to buy your cast offs.  I only have one cast off on the bay now so I wouldn't be able to contribute much.  Even if no one bought anything, wouldn't it be fun to see each other's buying failures.  And we all know that one person's trash is another's treasure.   Fun fantasy.



That would be fun!


----------



## MSO13

A Cafe meet up would be really fun! 
I don't know about the cast offs, I do 6 month purges and keep a pretty edited wardrobe these days. This time I'm getting rid of a few scarves-unworn in 2 years, two spontaneous bag purchases that never get used and gasp-a grail CDC that I'm actually afraid to take out of the house. What good is that? I'm taking photos tomorrow and sending them to a few places for pricing. 

If I get my expected returns, I'm thinking about a pair of wide leg leather cropped pants to wear with the Chanel Paris Rome Little Black Jacket that I was lucky to find! I would love the Hermes version they showed on the Fall runway but I think they're probably 1/2 to a full Birkin unit. 

Not to whine but I was at work till 11:30 and just got back here at 8:15. I don't have a late night tonight at least but I'm beat. It's a gorgeous day here so that's a plus but I actually think my studio cats are sick of me  I walked in and turned on the lights and they were like "oh, it's you. We had big plans for sleeping 22 hours today"  I better get to the projects on hand, I think my coffee has kicked in! Hope everyone enjoys the holiday weekend, mine will start tomorrow!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> A Cafe meet up would be really fun!
> I don't know about the cast offs, I do 6 month purges and keep a pretty edited wardrobe these days. This time I'm getting rid of a few scarves-unworn in 2 years, two spontaneous bag purchases that never get used and gasp-a grail CDC that I'm actually afraid to take out of the house. What good is that? I'm taking photos tomorrow and sending them to a few places for pricing.
> 
> If I get my expected returns, I'm thinking about a pair of wide leg leather cropped pants to wear with the Chanel Paris Rome Little Black Jacket that I was lucky to find! I would love the Hermes version they showed on the Fall runway but I think they're probably 1/2 to a full Birkin unit.
> 
> Not to whine but I was at work till 11:30 and just got back here at 8:15. I don't have a late night tonight at least but I'm beat. It's a gorgeous day here so that's a plus but I actually think my studio cats are sick of me  I walked in and turned on the lights and they were like "oh, it's you. We had big plans for sleeping 22 hours today"  I better get to the projects on hand, I think my coffee has kicked in! Hope everyone enjoys the holiday weekend, mine will start tomorrow!



Have a good day!


----------



## tabbi001

"Birkin unit".... now thats a good one... so now we can easily talk about the cost of cars or property in terms of how many birkin units they equate to. There should be an H glossary of terms that you guys make up! A few pages back I remember there is a scarf number coined by MYH, as well as the actual cost of a bag (bag plus accessories)... i'm learning a lot from this thread!!! 

Smilies aren't working on my phone for some reason


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> A Cafe meet up would be really fun!
> I don't know about the cast offs, I do 6 month purges and keep a pretty edited wardrobe these days. This time I'm getting rid of a few scarves-unworn in 2 years, two spontaneous bag purchases that never get used and gasp-a grail CDC that I'm actually afraid to take out of the house. What good is that? I'm taking photos tomorrow and sending them to a few places for pricing.



By cast off, I mean things that are not keepers.  Hope you get a gazillion dollars for your purged items.  Why were you afraid to wear the CDC?


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> A Cafe meet up would be really fun!
> I don't know about the cast offs, I do 6 month purges and keep a pretty edited wardrobe these days. This time I'm getting rid of a few scarves-unworn in 2 years, two spontaneous bag purchases that never get used and gasp-a grail CDC that I'm actually afraid to take out of the house. What good is that? I'm taking photos tomorrow and sending them to a few places for pricing.
> 
> If I get my expected returns, I'm thinking about a pair of wide leg leather cropped pants to wear with the Chanel Paris Rome Little Black Jacket that I was lucky to find! I would love the Hermes version they showed on the Fall runway but I think they're probably 1/2 to a full Birkin unit.
> 
> Not to whine but I was at work till 11:30 and just got back here at 8:15. I don't have a late night tonight at least but I'm beat. It's a gorgeous day here so that's a plus but I actually think my studio cats are sick of me  I walked in and turned on the lights and they were like "oh, it's you. We had big plans for sleeping 22 hours today"  I better get to the projects on hand, I think my coffee has kicked in! Hope everyone enjoys the holiday weekend, mine will start tomorrow!



Have a great day Mrs O!


----------



## MSO13

tabbi001 said:


> "Birkin unit".... now thats a good one... so now we can easily talk about the cost of cars or property in terms of how many birkin units they equate to. There should be an H glossary of terms that you guys make up! A few pages back I remember there is a scarf number coined by MYH, as well as the actual cost of a bag (bag plus accessories)... i'm learning a lot from this thread!!!
> 
> Smilies aren't working on my phone for some reason


That's all @Mindi B - I stole it from her DH


----------



## Mindi B

Useful concept, is it not?  DH and I genuinely do use it in conversation:  "So how much is THAT scarf going to cost?" "Oh, only about 1/10 of a Birkin Unit!"  "I guess that's not too bad."


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> Useful concept, is it not?  DH and I genuinely do use it in conversation:  "So how much is THAT scarf going to cost?" "Oh, only about 1/10 of a Birkin Unit!"  "I guess that's not too bad."



1/10 of something sounds insignificant.  Very clever.


----------



## EmileH

Good news: the SA found the correct shoes that I wanted.

DH and I spent the day at the garden center and working on the planters. More roses are in bloom.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good news: the SA found the correct shoes that I wanted.
> 
> DH and I spent the day at the garden center and working on the planters. More roses are in bloom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398317
> View attachment 3398319
> View attachment 3398320



look at those roses, swoon! 
I think based on DH's recent big success we're going to be able to finally start working on the garden after we finish inside the house. I'm reading a book on cutting gardens this weekend.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> look at those roses, swoon!
> I think based on DH's recent big success we're going to be able to finally start working on the garden after we finish inside the house. I'm reading a book on cutting gardens this weekend.



Oh how exciting!  Looking forward to all the photos in the years to come. I don't take advantage of the cuttings as often as I should.


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> By cast off, I mean things that are not keepers.  Hope you get a gazillion dollars for your purged items.  Why were you afraid to wear the CDC?



I don't want to say too much till it's sold and I know it will sell in a heartbeat but it's just not getting worn and though I really, really wanted it I never reach for it. I do have quite a few CDCs and a few on deck should they ever show up at the boutique so I think it's the right move. 

You know the biggest bummer of buying less and buying pieces that really work for you? Nothing to sell when you try to clean out the closet! I know it's good but before Fall I like to do a clean out but I have little to say goodbye to this time.


----------



## thegriswolds

Cordeliere said:


> Well that means more closet space for you.
> 
> And in fact it means more birkins for you.   Offspring units consume a lot of birkin units with things like college tuition.



Wow, I just realized I could have 24 birkins if I didn't have college tuition to pay for.  Good thing I love my son so much.


----------



## thegriswolds

Pocketbook Pup said:


> For Mrs Owen: these are the ankle strap pumps. Size 38. The box is from my all black pair. I'm looking for the two tone pair. Nordstrom sent the sling backs. [emoji22]
> 
> View attachment 3397266
> View attachment 3397267



If only you were a size 39 I could buy these from you!  I have been lusting after the two tone pair and wouldn't mind either slingbacks or pumps.  Of course, they may already be missing after Mindi's little closet excursion...


----------



## Cordeliere

thegriswolds said:


> Wow, I just realized I could have 24 birkins if I didn't have college tuition to pay for.  Good thing I love my son so much.



Ok.  Be honest.  Did you have a moment when you weighed the two:  dear son or 24 birkins.


----------



## thegriswolds

Cordeliere said:


> Ok.  Be honest.  Did you have a moment when you weighed the two:  dear son or 24 birkins.



Well he's about to start his sophomore year in college so it's much too late for that!

Also, I would have to factor in the trips to Paris to buy said birkins, so probably it's really only 12 birkins.  I'm not making myself feel any better here...


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> You know the biggest bummer of buying less and buying pieces that really work for you? Nothing to sell when you try to clean out the closet! I know it's good but before Fall I like to do a clean out but I have little to say goodbye to this time.



Bittersweet.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> I don't want to say too much till it's sold and I know it will sell in a heartbeat but it's just not getting worn and though I really, really wanted it I never reach for it. I do have quite a few CDCs and a few on deck should they ever show up at the boutique so I think it's the right move.
> 
> You know the biggest bummer of buying less and buying pieces that really work for you? Nothing to sell when you try to clean out the closet! I know it's good but before Fall I like to do a clean out but I have little to say goodbye to this time.



Oh gosh, I haven't gotten to that point yet. I hope soon. It's so sad to waste money on things that aren't right for you. 



thegriswolds said:


> If only you were a size 39 I could buy these from you!  I have been lusting after the two tone pair and wouldn't mind either slingbacks or pumps.  Of course, they may already be missing after Mindi's little closet excursion...



That's too bad. The slingbacks are very difficult to find. I'm sure the SA thinks I'm crazy to send them back but I like as much foot coverage as possible so I'll get more wear out if the ankle strap shoes. As of a few months ago Chanel shoes were much less expensive in France by the way.not sure now.

You are a great mom. I think I spent a year's tuition on bags, a year on Chanel jacket and a year on scarves. Jewelry is going to take me into grad school I think. [emoji33]


----------



## thegriswolds

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh gosh, I haven't gotten to that point yet. I hope soon. It's so sad to waste money on things that aren't right for you.
> 
> 
> 
> That's too bad. The slingbacks are very difficult to find. I'm sure the SA thinks I'm crazy to send them back but I like as much foot coverage as possible so I'll get more wear out if the ankle strap shoes. As of a few months ago Chanel shoes were much less expensive in France by the way.not sure now.
> 
> You are a great mom. I think I spent a year's tuition on bags, a year on Chanel jacket and a year on scarves. Jewelry is going to take me into grad school I think. [emoji33]



Slingbacks can be tricky for sure.  I see what you did there by mentioning the prices in France .  I was already thinking that shoes might be the agenda item for the trip this year.  Of course by November the available colors will be different. but there is always something pretty to add to one's collection.

We actually feel really lucky that we are able to put our son through school without loans.  Neither DH nor I had help from parents for college (nor did you, I know) so it means a lot to be able to do this for him.  And he works hard and is appreciative.  The birkin math is tongue in cheek obviously, although it's crazy how high tuitions have become.

Your garden is just beautiful!  I am impressed that you spent the day working outside.  We drove to Annapolis and stuffed ourselves with crab.  We only get a few summer days a year that aren't humid, so I always want to get maximum enjoyment.  Then a few days later when I am working outside on a hot sweaty day I regret that I didn't use the time better.


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> Useful concept, is it not?  DH and I genuinely do use it in conversation:  "So how much is THAT scarf going to cost?" "Oh, only about 1/10 of a Birkin Unit!"  "I guess that's not too bad."



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

thegriswolds said:


> Slingbacks can be tricky for sure.  I see what you did there by mentioning the prices in France .  I was already thinking that shoes might be the agenda item for the trip this year.  Of course by November the available colors will be different. but there is always something pretty to add to one's collection.
> 
> We actually feel really lucky that we are able to put our son through school without loans.  Neither DH nor I had help from parents for college (nor did you, I know) so it means a lot to be able to do this for him.  And he works hard and is appreciative.  The birkin math is tongue in cheek obviously, although it's crazy how high tuitions have become.
> 
> Your garden is just beautiful!  I am impressed that you spent the day working outside.  We drove to Annapolis and stuffed ourselves with crab.  We only get a few summer days a year that aren't humid, so I always want to get maximum enjoyment.  Then a few days later when I am working outside on a hot sweaty day I regret that I didn't use the time better.



That accomplishment on your part and his is so much better than any bag of course. But tuition is absolutely insane these days.


I feel badly to have neglected the garden a bit. We did have a nice lunch on the water but oh how I would love Maryland crabs. [emoji4]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good news: the SA found the correct shoes that I wanted.
> 
> DH and I spent the day at the garden center and working on the planters. More roses are in bloom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398317
> View attachment 3398319
> View attachment 3398320



Wow these are absolutely beautiful!! Excellent job Ppup!! I am in awe...[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good news: the SA found the correct shoes that I wanted.
> 
> DH and I spent the day at the garden center and working on the planters. More roses are in bloom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398317
> View attachment 3398319
> View attachment 3398320



What kind of shoes? [emoji41]


----------



## thegriswolds

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That accomplishment on your part and his is so much better than any bag of course. But tuition is absolutely insane these days.
> 
> 
> I feel badly to have neglected the garden a bit. We did have a nice lunch on the water but oh how I would love Maryland crabs. [emoji4]


come to see us and I'm sure we can drum up some crabs!


----------



## rainneday

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *rainneday*!  Yes, at the flag link, but I see what you mean. Only goes back a few days. So sorry regarding your offer, it does sound like some retail therapy is needed! I had a deep tissue massage yesterday, which I also wholeheartedly recommend. It was a 75 min. appt, but I wished I'd scheduled an even longer session! Sending best wishes that it all gets sorted out soon!



A 75 minute massage sounds heavenly! Maybe for my birthday...

Thank you so very much for your positive thoughts and wishes, your kind words touched my heart


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> What kind of shoes? [emoji41]



These two tone ankle straps. I have them in all black but wanted two tone.


----------



## Mindi B

Beautiful flowers and beautiful shooz!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Mindi B said:


> CapriTrotteur, you are psychic!  I do indeed own a pair of Westwood pirate boots, circa 1998.  (I need my :shame: smiley back, pronto!)  They are insanely comfy.
> That coat I posted is actually a men's coat (as you all might have guessed, seeing as it's modeled on a dude).  But it's soft and drapey, and, well, a coat--so in a Small, it works.  The bottom portion is made out of recycled army tents.  Yup, I'm crazy.


Mindi, I just knew Pirates would be great on you!
And aren't they comfy, I love mine.
Instead of crazy think enlightened.  Why wouldn't it be a great coat, and why not from recycled, isn't that a responsible aesthetic?
Definitely need to see modelling shots when you get it.
smiles and waves.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

MrsOwen3 said:


> Cafe, I'm having the craziest day! Remember yesterday when I said I might have a quiet July, instead I might be expanding my business! Finger's crossed it will work out for the best.
> 
> Cordy, I have ideas for you! I want to make you a mood board, I used to make them all the time to organize my shopping plans. I won't have time till next week now but I promise the wheels are turning!


Exciting news MrsO.
Wishing you luck with the plans.
smiles and waves


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Water restrictions are not something we are having an issue with at the moment.
Word is that this June has been the wettest on record again.
We have had flash flooding, tornado style winds and enormous rainfall.
Having said that it is Wimbledon and Glastonbury month, that is a sure fire way to predict rain.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These two tone ankle straps. I have them in all black but wanted two tone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398549



Yes!! They are lovely! Great choice!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! I'm going to cheer for you on this thread too. I love that jacket.
> 
> I'm bored at work and I think I'm safe now to tell you guys what the in and out of my bag collection were this week. Probably helpful advice for anyone new to luxury bags but you ladies are much too experienced to need such advice.
> 
> First my out: my Chanel double flap medium black caviar silver hardware. It was the first luxury bag that I bought. Only about three years ago. I thought it was a classic so how could I go wrong? Except that I listened to other people. People insisted that I must have caviar if I intended to have it forever because lambskin doesn't wear well. And I went shopping with a friend who at times could be judgmental. She couldn't believe the price of the bags and thought that it would be bad enough to buy one but at least I should be modest and get the smallest size. I was drawn to the larger sizes. But I was modest and frugal and I bought the small one. The problem is that it's tiny. It barely fits anything. So the only time I would use it was to go out to the ballet etc or for evening when I wanted to carry a small bag. And while I don't have a problem with caviar it's not exactly luxe looking.  So it's not a good dress up bag.  It found a new home and thankfully Karl raises the prices so often that I almost broke even.
> 
> View attachment 3395108
> 
> 
> (Side note: I did eventually get a maxi flap black caviar silver hardware on one of my Paris trips. I see a lot of Parisian girls carrying the maxi flap and my favorite salesperson at my favorite boutique declared it tres moderne when he saw it. I actually like caviar on the maxi flap. And I love the overall look. Lesson learned. Buy what makes your heart sing. Sometimes settling for something you don't love ends up being more of a waste of money in the long run.)
> 
> So onto my in: this was inspired and enabled by dear MyH. When we set off for Paris she knew exactly what she wanted: a Kelly cut. I'll admit I thought ok, but I wasn't particularly drawn to it. But she carried hers for the rest of our trip and she looked so darned sophisticated. I fell in love- with the bag, and of course with her too. And I am also in love with the color bleu saphir. So I decided that I wanted a Kelly cut bleu saphir for my dress up bag. I was actually offered a Kelly pochette in bleu saphir at fsh but it's very very small. Like a Kelly you essentially lose the capacity of the upper portion of the bag   because you have to close the straps. Plus I like the sleek elegant lines of the Kelly cut better. It looks great tucked under one's arm. You just have to be careful not to whack anyone in the head with it as you go by (right MyH?). [emoji23] So on the same day I rehomed my Chanel medium MyH alerted me to a Kelly cut that was available for a good price. And I pounced. I wanted swift leather. I decided to compromise and take silver rather than gold hardware. I find that hardware matters the least to me. So here she is: my new Kelly cut bleu saphir swift.
> 
> View attachment 3395119
> 
> 
> It was a very frugal choice because I already have a bracelet, belt, VCA pendant as well as multiple scarves to match it. So no additional accessories are needed. Except perhaps these shoes. Don't you agree? (DH doesn't understand the frugality of the whole thing by the way. [emoji849])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395120
> 
> 
> So thank you MyH! [emoji8]


Lovely new bag I love Blue Saphir.
And big congrats for being good and editing.
And for being so good and frugal, the shoes are a must!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

MrsOwen3 said:


> Perfect in/out decision I think. Swift is a delicious leather and so tactile in a clutch, Saphir is of course gorgeous and needs it's shoes! As long as this clutch doesn't get attached to any more Chanel jackets featuring sapphire blue I think you're ok
> 
> Thanks about my jacket, I can see how the tweed slope might be as slippery as the orange one!


Seconded on the tweed slope being slippery.
So many beautiful C jackets out there!!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

cremel said:


> Ppup, sharing a royal blue chain necklace I just got a few days back. I was debating then could not resist the natural gem stone's beautiful colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395235
> View attachment 3395236


Yay you got it cremel.
Looks beautiful on you.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So true. Unless it's someone who really shares your taste other people's opinions can really lead you astray especially when you are inexperienced. MyH was really the perfect shopping companion. She helped me to avoid a mistake or two but didn't talk me out of what I wanted.
> 
> Blue has always been my favorite color. It's such a flattering color on everyone. I hope you find the perfect blue bag soon.
> 
> I have decided that my favorite Hermes colors that I will focus on (along with neutrals which I adore) are bleu saphir, rouge Hermes, anemone and of course my signature Colvert. I already have a few pieces in each color. An anemone bag is up next but alas I don't think it's in production right now so I might need to develop some patience.
> 
> My color palette. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3395278


Lovely classic colours.
Timeless and elegant.


----------



## EmileH

Thank you Capri. I'm hoping to achieve Mrs Owen status and be so good at choosing that I don't have any more cast offs. There is definitely a learning curve.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm so glad you posted this. Yesterday I wanted to post and ask you some questions but you just answered them all for me. Some Wednesdays I get up at 3:30AM and I was having trouble making a coherent post by the end of the day. I have to go through a similar process with my clients, they are asking for things but what they really want is a "feeling" so translating that from imagery takes a little sifting through. It sounds like you're doing that.
> 
> I hear you on the huge boobs, I'm among friends so I'll share that I have a ludicrous pair of 34DDDs. When I'm thinner, they're still pretty gigantic and I would love to get a reduction but DH isn't a fan of that idea . I'm also glad you mentioned the lipo experience, this is on my list if I get to my goal weight and stay there for a year. I hate my Kardashian-like "flank" area and no amount of diet and exercise has made them go away and while I've discovered a wide array of Spanx shorts that solve that problem it would be nice for it to be gone.
> 
> I completely identify with where you are. It's what has sparked my weight loss plan and I'm losing it slowly and don't feel crazy or deprived. I wanted to wear these gorgeous things that I could finally afford and at my high weight, I couldn't possibly feel good about anything let alone buy expensive items in large sizes. I used to limit myself to shoes or bags because they always fit, now I want to make sure I can keep fitting into the things that make me feel good! I'll cheer for you and so will the rest of the Cafe, everyone has been so encouraging to me and I've been working on my weight loss for the whole 2 years I've been a member  They're still not sick of the diet talk!





Cordeliere said:


> The combination of your suggestion to use a mood board and my post using the French girl dressing formula of one from each category got me thinking.  Even the mention of a mood board sparked creative thought.    I think you channeled your creativity to me like a vulcan mind meld in terms of me having a lot of epiphanies.
> 
> I used to clip pictures and that was extremely helpful.  You asked how I like to dress.   I like edgy classics.   In my first professional career I wore silk blouses and pencil skirts. The perspiration makes silk not practical here.   I would like to get back to light weight feminine blouses and pencil skirts.  And I like tone on tone color combinations like a pink blouse with a burgundy skirt.  Thinking of old clippings (dinosaur age mood board) reminded me of that.
> 
> I figured out my problem is that I want to dress for the body I used to have.  I was that very tall, very skinny girl.  I have the kind of body that fat goes to my belly.  In my forties I had that fat pad and my love handles lipo-suctioned away.   Then when I gained 30 pounds from being chained to my desk for 18 hours a day, 7 days a week for about 1.5 years, all that fat had to go somewhere.  Since those fat cells on my tummy were gone, the fat had to go somewhere.  It went to my boobs.   My problem is my boobs are too big.  (Always used to want bigger ones, now I want to send these back).   Even though I am now only 15 over my life long weight,  I have lost muscle mass so I would probably have to be 5-7 less life long normal  to be the same size.  And since I am now 66, my arms have gotten flabby, so I don't like sleeveless.   Wearing 90s silks tied high, just calls attention to the too thick part of my body.
> 
> Using my own component analysis, the problem I am having is with tops.  I am good with bottoms, bags, and now scarves and mostly good with shoes.  It is the tops that I have no good solution for.    When I had the skinny body, loose shirts looked great on me.  After seeing the pic Momasaurus took of me, I had the OMG reaction.  Clearly loose shirts don't work with these boobs.
> 
> Paris was very helpful in terms of seeing the georgette blouses. They would be cool and washable.   I think that they would work very well for me if I were not so busty.  Also in Paris, the SA showed us scarf ties.  One tie stuck with me.  I realized I need ties that keep the bulk of the fabric away from my neck (heat) and away from the girls.  The SA showed an easy tie that does that.  I also learned I need to go for moussies.
> 
> No article of clothing is going to solve my fashion problem if my fashion problem is the girls.   I have seen and known many fabulous looking plus sized women.  It clearly can be done, but I can't do it.
> 
> DH would prefer that I were thinner.  My attitude toward his preferences has been "stuff it".  Everyone in the world still thinks I am thin except he and I, who see me without clothes.  For that reason I have not cared.  But after seeing how thin everyone is in Paris, I appreciate again how much better clothes look on hanger bodies.  All DH's pitches for me to exercise for my health have fallen on deaf ears.   But now I am motivated.  I want normal sized boobs again.  This past week we ordered exercise equipment.  When we built our house last year, we planned one of the rooms to be a home gym but we had not yet furnished it.  Like most people, we needed to be a bit frugal for a few months after closing on our house because we spent more than planned.  But now we are financially back to normal and just ordered a giant, do everything, gym and an exercise bicycle.  And I started a diet 4 days ago.  When I diet, I take the slow road.  I am happy with losing .5 pounds a week.  So maybe i will be more my old self by Christmas or maybe next summer.
> 
> So I think the solution to my style problems is weight loss not more clothes.  I recognize that i am doing the exact opposite of what you advise--buying for the body I have.  But your mere suggestion of a mood board triggered a whole chain of productive thought.  I thought about what I like and why I can't wear those clothes, for reasons not just related to heat.
> 
> I figure I need to learn how to tie the scarves I have, and postpone clothing decisions until I drop a bra size.  And I need to get another 3 panel mirror (didn't want to move my old one across county) so I can see how I look from all sides.   But at least now I think I know where I am going in terms of fashion.
> 
> I bet you had no idea how helpful you were by saying mood board.  Thanks for the creative mental energy.  Seriously my mind was just buzzing after your post.





MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm so glad you posted this. Yesterday I wanted to post and ask you some questions but you just answered them all for me. Some Wednesdays I get up at 3:30AM and I was having trouble making a coherent post by the end of the day. I have to go through a similar process with my clients, they are asking for things but what they really want is a "feeling" so translating that from imagery takes a little sifting through. It sounds like you're doing that.
> 
> I hear you on the huge boobs, I'm among friends so I'll share that I have a ludicrous pair of 34DDDs. When I'm thinner, they're still pretty gigantic and I would love to get a reduction but DH isn't a fan of that idea . I'm also glad you mentioned the lipo experience, this is on my list if I get to my goal weight and stay there for a year. I hate my Kardashian-like "flank" area and no amount of diet and exercise has made them go away and while I've discovered a wide array of Spanx shorts that solve that problem it would be nice for it to be gone.
> 
> I completely identify with where you are. It's what has sparked my weight loss plan and I'm losing it slowly and don't feel crazy or deprived. I wanted to wear these gorgeous things that I could finally afford and at my high weight, I couldn't possibly feel good about anything let alone buy expensive items in large sizes. I used to limit myself to shoes or bags because they always fit, now I want to make sure I can keep fitting into the things that make me feel good! I'll cheer for you and so will the rest of the Cafe, everyone has been so encouraging to me and I've been working on my weight loss for the whole 2 years I've been a member  They're still not sick of the diet talk!


Thank you both for these inspiring thoughts.
I too am trying to work on my wardrobe and it's really interesting hearing your experiences.
My girls are also a problem for me as I am not very tall.  They instantly make me look bigger and heavier because they are just there.
I lost weight around 5 years ago now, entirely due to stress, which was a bonus, but I now have to be very careful to keep if off.
I am a UK size 10/12 and 5'2".
DH is a great fashion partner but most things he encourages aren't always the most comfortable. Like he always say's I should wear heels, as I am short, but boy do they kill my feet, in fact I can't even try heeled shoes only heeled boots.
I am now trying to reduce the quantity of items in my wardrobe, most of which I don't wear any way, and build a tight "capsule" wardrobe.
I work from home, and rarely go out to socialise, so the reality is I don't need lots of clothes.
Also we don't have the space for a large storage areas for clothes ( I dream of a walk in wardrobe ) so my bedroom wardrobe will be the home for my revised edit rather than overflowing into other rooms as I do now.  
Thats the plan anyway.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> First--thanks for the advice about how to deal with my body imbalance.  You are lucky you have a small waist.  I don't.   To use all your good advice, I would have to get over my denial.  If my diet doesn't go well, I will be using every tip.   I know what you mean about who you see in the mirror.  My new abundance  just made me feel matronly.  When in college, we had this older short prof with a big rack who crossed her arms and rested them on her girls.  We used to joke that she had a built in podium.   That is what I feel like--matronly.
> 
> On to the scarf.   First keep in mind that I am the village idiot when it comes to scarf tying.  And the only reason I could remember this was because it was sooooo simple.  It is like those tV commercials, "its so simple even a caveman can do it."   But here it is.
> 
> 1.  Bias fold.
> 2.  Tie a loose knot on one tail.
> 3.  Run other tail through the knot.
> 
> What I like about it, besides its simplicity, is that in this scarf it shows the fish and hides the goofy columns in the corners.   And it certainly has a lengthening effect and minimizes the fabric higher up.   I also discovered that if I pull the other tail a long way through, it looks like a man's tie.
> 
> View attachment 3396252
> View attachment 3396253
> View attachment 3396254


I have just started venturing into 90's and am wearing them like your knot, but with the knot at the nape of the neck and like a necklace.
I like the look with a jacket, and there is less fabric than a shawl.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

MrsOwen3 said:


> speaking of good catches, DH just informed me that he received an offer on a business he started when he was 18 than he no longer is interested in owning and it's amazing! Like completely finishing the house and all new furniture amazing! He surprises me all the time and I'm blown away that he had the brains to do what he did at that age and now 25 years later this happens!  I hope I'm not being tacky by sharing this news, I'm just very proud of him!


Awesome news, and great to share with us all, the cafe is a great place to share special moments.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Mindi B said:


> So often we are our worst--and not infrequently, our only--critics.
> I try to calm my own self-consciousness by reminding myself that most people are too busy worrying about their own self-presentation issues to be concerned with mine!


Thinking about what you have said, most interesting.
I am very self conscious about myself, yet constantly complain to DH how self obsessed most people appear to be.
So, why then would they be remotely interested in looking at me?
They probably wouldn't, so why I am I self conscious?
This is most interesting, I need to process this.
Thank you Mindi, this could be one of those lightbulb moments.


----------



## thegriswolds

CapriTrotteur said:


> Thinking about what you have said, most interesting.
> I am very self conscious about myself, yet constantly complain to DH how self obsessed most people appear to be.
> So, why then would they be remotely interested in looking at me?
> They probably wouldn't, so why I am I self conscious?
> This is most interesting, I need to process this.
> Thank you Mindi, this could be one of those lightbulb moments.



Yes it's so freeing when we can stop being self conscious!  I heard a quote once that opened my eyes similarly:

"when I was in my 20's I worried what people thought of me.
when I was in my 30's I quit worrying about it.
when I was in my 40's I realized that they were never thinking about me to begin with."


----------



## thegriswolds

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These two tone ankle straps. I have them in all black but wanted two tone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398549



sigh.  These are gorgeous.


----------



## Freckles1

CapriTrotteur said:


> Thinking about what you have said, most interesting.
> I am very self conscious about myself, yet constantly complain to DH how self obsessed most people appear to be.
> So, why then would they be remotely interested in looking at me?
> They probably wouldn't, so why I am I self conscious?
> This is most interesting, I need to process this.
> Thank you Mindi, this could be one of those lightbulb moments.



Man, this sums it all up!! Love it!!


----------



## Cordeliere

CapriTrotteur said:


> .I am now trying to reduce the quantity of items in my wardrobe, most of which I don't wear any way, and build a tight "capsule" wardrobe.
> I work from home, and rarely go out to socialise, so the reality is I don't need lots of clothes.



How do you envision your work at home wardrobe?   I no longer work in a real job, so it is unfortunately easy to dress down.  I have had friends who worked from home and wore nothing but sweats.  I consider myself to be just one step above that.  I have deteriorated to tee shirts and shorts but I think I am going to be able to claw my way back up the fashionability scale.  My new burst of creativity has shown me that shorts could be stylish.   I have the legs for them but the things that are inspiring me are the fashion choices of 20 year olds.    I get into the thing of women in their 60s should not dress this way.  Then I see articles about people who have iconic styles that are sort of bizarre, and I think why not.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> How do you envision your work at home wardrobe?   I no longer work in a real job, so it is unfortunately easy to dress down.  I have had friends who worked from home and wore nothing but sweats.  I consider myself to be just one step above that.  I have deteriorated to tee shirts and shorts but I think I am going to be able to claw my way back up the fashionability scale.  My new burst of creativity has shown me that shorts could be stylish.   I have the legs for them but the things that are inspiring me are the fashion choices of 20 year olds.    I get into the thing of women in their 60s should not dress this way.  Then I see articles about people who have iconic styles that are sort of bizarre, and I think why not.


I am retired and live in California Silicon Valley burbs. I am your age. During the summer, when hanging around the house or running to the grocery store, I live in shirts and shorts. This is what I actually wore to the grocery store this morning: blue t shirt and shorts. It was a bit cool early, so that is a linen loose knit pullover.


----------



## cremel

scarf1 said:


> View attachment 3398955
> 
> I am retired and live in California Silicon Valley burbs. I am your age. During the summer, when hanging around the house or running to the grocery store, I live in shirts and shorts. This is what I actually wore to the grocery store this morning: blue t shirt and shorts. It was a bit cool early, so that is a linen loose knit pullover.



These look super comfy Scarf. I am living in Silicon Valley, California too. We could use a bit more water so our garden could become a bit more enjoyable. [emoji255]Ppup's garden looks way better! 

I actually spent twenty minutes working on my toes that I haven't done in at least five years[emoji51]! 

Do you girls like pedicure and manicure?


----------



## cremel

CapriTrotteur said:


> Yay you got it cremel.
> Looks beautiful on you.



Thank you dear. Yes I got it and I love it[emoji7].


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> View attachment 3398955
> 
> I am retired and live in California Silicon Valley burbs. I am your age. During the summer, when hanging around the house or running to the grocery store, I live in shirts and shorts. This is what I actually wore to the grocery store this morning: blue t shirt and shorts. It was a bit cool early, so that is a linen loose knit pullover.




Thanks for sharing.  Love the shoes.   You would be so fashionable with these in Paris.  What is the brand?  

This is more what is tickling my fancy as far as shorts.   Shorts have a six month season (or longer) here is it is not totally ridiculous.   I have the lanky body style for this look, but I am thinking this only looks good with beautiful long hair.

When fashion went to low rise jeans, I resisted and held my ground with my 501s.  But from these, I can see that the balance is better with low rise and blouses.   I also need the right size.  The shorts I bought last summer were to do manual labor in and they are much too loose.   I hate actually going into stores and trying things on but I think that is the only way I am going to get good shorts.   Thanks for letting me whine.  Whining is a necessary precursor to productive action,


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> These look super comfy Scarf. I am living in Silicon Valley, California too. We could use a bit more water so our garden could become a bit more enjoyable. [emoji255]Ppup's garden looks way better!
> 
> I actually spent twenty minutes working on my toes that I haven't done in at least five years[emoji51]!
> 
> Do you girls like pedicure and manicure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398971



Enjoy being able to do your own toenails.   Another marker for me of getting old was it was too difficult to reach my toes and my old eyes have a hard time seeing what is going on down there.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Love the shoes.   You would be so fashionable with these in Paris.  What is the brand?
> 
> This is more what is tickling my fancy as far as shorts.   Shorts have a six month season (or longer) here is it is not totally ridiculous.   I have the lanky body style for this look, but I am thinking this only looks good with beautiful long hair.
> 
> When fashion went to low rise jeans, I resisted and held my ground with my 501s.  But from these, I can see that the balance is better with low rise and blouses.   I also need the right size.  The shorts I bought last summer were to do manual labor in and they are much too loose.   I hate actually going into stores and trying things on but I think that is the only way I am going to get good shorts.   Thanks for letting me whine.  Whining is a necessary precursor to productive action,
> 
> View attachment 3398963
> View attachment 3398966
> View attachment 3398969
> View attachment 3398970



I never found any low rise that I liked. I always go look for at least medium rise. When I see double layers of fat jumping out of people's jeans and part of the underwear becoming exposed I always think is this really comfortable? I guess I don't have an extremely flat belly to look good in those low risers. Oh well that's ok. Plenty of other choices![emoji1]


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Love the shoes.   You would be so fashionable with these in Paris.  What is the brand?
> 
> This is more what is tickling my fancy as far as shorts.   Shorts have a six month season (or longer) here is it is not totally ridiculous.   I have the lanky body style for this look, but I am thinking this only looks good with beautiful long hair.
> 
> When fashion went to low rise jeans, I resisted and held my ground with my 501s.  But from these, I can see that the balance is better with low rise and blouses.   I also need the right size.  The shorts I bought last summer were to do manual labor in and they are much too loose.   I hate actually going into stores and trying things on but I think that is the only way I am going to get good shorts.   Thanks for letting me whine.  Whining is a necessary precursor to productive action,
> 
> View attachment 3398963
> View attachment 3398966
> View attachment 3398969
> View attachment 3398970


Lucky you to have long lanky legs. I need more coverage than that!
The shoes are superga. They are my first pair. European sizes so it is a euro brand. Bought them at Nordstrom. In fact my idea was that they might go to Rome next year!


----------



## scarf1

cremel said:


> I never found any low rise that I liked. I always go look for at least medium rise. When I see double layers of fat jumping out of people's jeans and part of the underwear becoming exposed I always think is this really comfortable? I guess I don't have an extremely flat belly to look good in those low risers. Oh well that's ok. Plenty of other choices![emoji1]


That is me!


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> I never found any low rise that I liked. I always go look for at least medium rise. When I see double layers of fat jumping out of people's jeans and part of the underwear becoming exposed I always think is this really comfortable? I guess I don't have an extremely flat belly to look good in those low risers. Oh well that's ok. Plenty of other choices![emoji1]



Since I missed the whole trend, I didn't know there were different categories of low rise.   I am not a fan of layers of fat showing.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Regarding other people's opinions of one's appearance, there is a song called "Pass Me By".  It's one of my two theme songs.  (My other theme song is "Turtle Blues", sung by the magnificent Janis Joplin.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

"Pass Me By" lyrics
I've got me ten fine toes to wiggle in the sand.
Lots of idle fingers snap to my command.
A lively pair of heels that kick to beat the band.
Contemplatin' nature can be fascinatin'.
Add to these a nose that I can thumb,
And a mouth by gum have I,
To tell the whole darn world if you don't happen to like it deal me out,
Thankyou kindly Pass Me By
Chorus: Pass Me By-y, Pass Me By-y-y.
If you don't happen to like it Pass Me By.

I've got me two great shoes that never saw a shine.
Trousers I can hold up with a laundry line.
A lovely patch that hides an awful lot of spine.
Shirt-tails flyin', I'm a bloomin' dandelion!
Add to these a grin from ear to ear,
And all the proper gear have I,
To tell the whole darn world if you don't like the assortment deal me out,
Thankyou kindly Pass Me By

Chorus: Pass Me By-y, Pass Me By-y-y.
If you don't happen to like it Pass Me By.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Turtle Blues lyrics:







Play "Turtle Blues"
Try TuneIn Radio for Free!





 "Turtle Blues"

Ah, I'm a mean, mean woman
And I don't mean no one man, no good, no.
I'm a mean, mean woman,
I don't mean no one man, no good.
I just treats 'em like I wants to
I never treats 'em, honey like I should.

Oh, Lord, I once had a daddy,
He said he'd give me everything in sight.
Once had a daddy,
Said he'd give me everything in sight.
Yes, he did
So I said, "Honey, I want the sunshine,
you take the stars out of the night.
Come on and give 'em to me, babe, 'cause I want 'em right now."

I ain't the kind of woman
Who'd make your life a bed of ease, ha ha ha ha!
No, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no.
I'm not the kind of woman, no,
To make your life a bed of ease.
Yeah, but if you, if you just wanna go out drinkin', honey,
Won't you invite me along please.
Oh, I'll be so good to ya babe, yeah!
Whoa, go on!

I guess I'm just like a turtle
That's hidin' underneath its hardened shell.
Whoa, whoa, oh yeah, like a turtle
Hidin' underneath its hardened shell.
But you know I'm very well protected -
I know this goddamn life too well.

Oh! Now call me mean, you can call me evil, yeah, yeah,
I've been called much of some things around,
Honey, don't ya know I have!
Whoa, call me mean or call me evil
I've been called much of some things, all things around,
Yeah, but I'm gonna take good care of Janis, yeah,
Honey, ain't no one gonna dog me down.
Alright, yeah.

"Turtle Blues"

Ah, I'm a mean, mean woman
And I don't mean no one man, no good, no.
I'm a mean, mean woman,
I don't mean no one man, no good.
I just treats 'em like I wants to
I never treats 'em, honey like I should.

Oh, Lord, I once had a daddy,
He said he'd give me everything in sight.
Once had a daddy,
Said he'd give me everything in sight.
Yes, he did
So I said, "Honey, I want the sunshine,
you take the stars out of the night.
Come on and give 'em to me, babe, 'cause I want 'em right now."

I ain't the kind of woman
Who'd make your life a bed of ease, ha ha ha ha!
No, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no.
I'm not the kind of woman, no,
To make your life a bed of ease.
Yeah, but if you, if you just wanna go out drinkin', honey,
Won't you invite me along please.
Oh, I'll be so good to ya babe, yeah!
Whoa, go on!

I guess I'm just like a turtle
That's hidin' underneath its hardened shell.
Whoa, whoa, oh yeah, like a turtle
Hidin' underneath its hardened shell.
But you know I'm very well protected -
I know this goddamn life too well.

Oh! Now call me mean, you can call me evil, yeah, yeah,
I've been called much of some things around,
Honey, don't ya know I have!
Whoa, call me mean or call me evil
I've been called much of some things, all things around,
Yeah, but I'm gonna take good care of Janis, yeah,
Honey, ain't no one gonna dog me down.
Alright, yeah.


----------



## dharma

Hello


Madam Bijoux said:


> "Pass Me By" lyrics
> I've got me ten fine toes to wiggle in the sand.
> Lots of idle fingers snap to my command.
> A lively pair of heels that kick to beat the band.
> Contemplatin' nature can be fascinatin'.
> Add to these a nose that I can thumb,
> And a mouth by gum have I,
> To tell the whole darn world if you don't happen to like it deal me out,
> Thankyou kindly Pass Me By
> Chorus: Pass Me By-y, Pass Me By-y-y.
> If you don't happen to like it Pass Me By.
> 
> I've got me two great shoes that never saw a shine.
> Trousers I can hold up with a laundry line.
> A lovely patch that hides an awful lot of spine.
> Shirt-tails flyin', I'm a bloomin' dandelion!
> Add to these a grin from ear to ear,
> And all the proper gear have I,
> To tell the whole darn world if you don't like the assortment deal me out,
> Thankyou kindly Pass Me By
> 
> Chorus: Pass Me By-y, Pass Me By-y-y.
> If you don't happen to like it Pass Me By.



Words to live by, MadameB. You are so wise xo


----------



## dharma

A quote from my dear friend and traveling partner after looking at all the "Rockstud" items at the Valentino store......
" I never want to see another stud in my life, unless he's in my bed"


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> Turtle Blues lyrics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Play "Turtle Blues"
> Try TuneIn Radio for Free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Turtle Blues"
> 
> Ah, I'm a mean, mean woman
> And I don't mean no one man, no good, no.
> I'm a mean, mean woman,
> I don't mean no one man, no good.
> I just treats 'em like I wants to
> I never treats 'em, honey like I should.
> 
> Oh, Lord, I once had a daddy,
> He said he'd give me everything in sight.
> Once had a daddy,
> Said he'd give me everything in sight.
> Yes, he did
> So I said, "Honey, I want the sunshine,
> you take the stars out of the night.
> Come on and give 'em to me, babe, 'cause I want 'em right now."
> 
> I ain't the kind of woman
> Who'd make your life a bed of ease, ha ha ha ha!
> No, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no.
> I'm not the kind of woman, no,
> To make your life a bed of ease.
> Yeah, but if you, if you just wanna go out drinkin', honey,
> Won't you invite me along please.
> Oh, I'll be so good to ya babe, yeah!
> Whoa, go on!
> 
> I guess I'm just like a turtle
> That's hidin' underneath its hardened shell.
> Whoa, whoa, oh yeah, like a turtle
> Hidin' underneath its hardened shell.
> But you know I'm very well protected -
> I know this goddamn life too well.
> 
> Oh! Now call me mean, you can call me evil, yeah, yeah,
> I've been called much of some things around,
> Honey, don't ya know I have!
> Whoa, call me mean or call me evil
> I've been called much of some things, all things around,
> Yeah, but I'm gonna take good care of Janis, yeah,
> Honey, ain't no one gonna dog me down.
> Alright, yeah.
> 
> "Turtle Blues"
> 
> Ah, I'm a mean, mean woman
> And I don't mean no one man, no good, no.
> I'm a mean, mean woman,
> I don't mean no one man, no good.
> I just treats 'em like I wants to
> I never treats 'em, honey like I should.
> 
> Oh, Lord, I once had a daddy,
> He said he'd give me everything in sight.
> Once had a daddy,
> Said he'd give me everything in sight.
> Yes, he did
> So I said, "Honey, I want the sunshine,
> you take the stars out of the night.
> Come on and give 'em to me, babe, 'cause I want 'em right now."
> 
> I ain't the kind of woman
> Who'd make your life a bed of ease, ha ha ha ha!
> No, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no.
> I'm not the kind of woman, no,
> To make your life a bed of ease.
> Yeah, but if you, if you just wanna go out drinkin', honey,
> Won't you invite me along please.
> Oh, I'll be so good to ya babe, yeah!
> Whoa, go on!
> 
> I guess I'm just like a turtle
> That's hidin' underneath its hardened shell.
> Whoa, whoa, oh yeah, like a turtle
> Hidin' underneath its hardened shell.
> But you know I'm very well protected -
> I know this goddamn life too well.
> 
> Oh! Now call me mean, you can call me evil, yeah, yeah,
> I've been called much of some things around,
> Honey, don't ya know I have!
> Whoa, call me mean or call me evil
> I've been called much of some things, all things around,
> Yeah, but I'm gonna take good care of Janis, yeah,
> Honey, ain't no one gonna dog me down.
> Alright, yeah.



Awesome!


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> A quote from my dear friend and traveling partner after looking at all the "Rockstud" items at the Valentino store......
> " I never want to see another stud in my life, unless he's in my bed"



Ain't it the truth!


----------



## Cordeliere

Madam Bijoux said:


> "Pass Me By" lyrics
> I've got me ten fine toes to wiggle in the sand.
> Lots of idle fingers snap to my command.
> A lively pair of heels that kick to beat the band.
> Contemplatin' nature can be fascinatin'.
> Add to these a nose that I can thumb,
> And a mouth by gum have I,
> To tell the whole darn world if you don't happen to like it deal me out,
> Thankyou kindly Pass Me By
> Chorus: Pass Me By-y, Pass Me By-y-y.
> If you don't happen to like it Pass Me By.
> 
> I've got me two great shoes that never saw a shine.
> Trousers I can hold up with a laundry line.
> A lovely patch that hides an awful lot of spine.
> Shirt-tails flyin', I'm a bloomin' dandelion!
> Add to these a grin from ear to ear,
> And all the proper gear have I,
> To tell the whole darn world if you don't like the assortment deal me out,
> Thankyou kindly Pass Me By
> 
> Chorus: Pass Me By-y, Pass Me By-y-y.
> If you don't happen to like it Pass Me By.



Glad you posted these lyrics.  I googled it and came up with a totally different song that I could not understand how it related to you.  I think the singers were young disney stars.  I was perplexed.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I love green orchids.


----------



## momasaurus

cremel said:


> These look super comfy Scarf. I am living in Silicon Valley, California too. We could use a bit more water so our garden could become a bit more enjoyable. [emoji255]Ppup's garden looks way better!
> 
> I actually spent twenty minutes working on my toes that I haven't done in at least five years[emoji51]!
> 
> Do you girls like pedicure and manicure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398971


Love mani-pedis. It something I can share with DDsaurus now and then, or indulge in alone.


----------



## cremel

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3399166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love green orchids.



Ah~~~~ beautiful!!! Special occasion? I see bling bling[emoji1][emoji257]


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> Love mani-pedis. It something I can share with DDsaurus now and then, or indulge in alone.



Ha! That's why I always wanted a daughter! Let's do something around the holidays then share the photos. I used to get snowman or gift box on my big toe. [emoji847]


----------



## cremel

dharma said:


> A quote from my dear friend and traveling partner after looking at all the "Rockstud" items at the Valentino store......
> " I never want to see another stud in my life, unless he's in my bed"



LOL! Dear dharma you are hilarious![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## momasaurus

cremel said:


> Ha! That's why I always wanted a daughter! Let's do something around the holidays then share the photos. I used to get snowman or gift box on my big toe. [emoji847]


LOL. I live in a place where the feet are securely wrapped in heavy sox all winter, sometimes even while sleeping.  A snowman on the toe sounds fun, though!


----------



## Freckles1

[emoji631][emoji348][emoji322][emoji631][emoji348][emoji322] Happy 4th of July ladies!!!


----------



## Croisette7

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3399166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love green orchids.



I love your beautiful diamonds, *Madam Bijoux!*


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Croisette7 said:


> I love your beautiful diamonds, *Madam Bijoux!*





cremel said:


> Ah~~~~ beautiful!!! Special occasion? I see bling bling[emoji1][emoji257]



Thank you, Cremel and Croisette7.  It was no special occasion


----------



## Cordeliere

Madam Bijoux said:


> Thank you, Cremel and Croisette7.  It was no special occasion



I think you should share your gardening techniques.  Nothing I grow ever sprouts bling.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Be afraid. Be very afraid. [emoji23]



I knew I should be scared.  It is contagious.  I am just a lemming following the rest of you over the orange cliff.  I actually looked at this with interest.  

It is purple. It is a fish.  What's not to like?  Well, it's a bag charm.  That's what.   I am losing it.   Trying to hear Mindi's voice in my head saying "back away from the bag charm."


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!
I'm enjoying my day off. I am not the most patient person and would like to wear my new overalls this week so I just learned to hem them with the original hem. I have butchered one pair of denim previously so I thought I had learned my lessons. I went very, very slowly as these were $$ overalls and they came out perfectly! My sewing machine sort of sucks and I broke a needle with only 3 inches left to go but I'm really happy with my result. I own a serger from a previous bout of Project Runway-itis. If you're not familiar, it's a mental condition where you believe you can quit your day job and win Project Runway with little to no sewing experience. My specialty was tee shirt dresses and tunics made from stretchy knits that usually fell apart after 3 washings. Fortunately I didn't quit my old day job before I realized I'm not that good at designing or sewing but I still own a lot of sewing gear. A serger for those that don't know is the 3-4 thread machine that wraps the fabric edges so it doesn't fray. Here's the hem and the inside. 

Hope everyone is having a lovely 4th in the states and everywhere else is having a great Monday!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you Capri. I'm hoping to achieve Mrs Owen status and be so good at choosing that I don't have any more cast offs. There is definitely a learning curve.


That is certainly something to aspire to, I am sure you will soon get into the swing of it.
Agreed MrsO's approach is very motivating.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Freckles1 said:


> Man, this sums it all up!! Love it!!


Thank you Freckles.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> How do you envision your work at home wardrobe?   I no longer work in a real job, so it is unfortunately easy to dress down.  I have had friends who worked from home and wore nothing but sweats.  I consider myself to be just one step above that.  I have deteriorated to tee shirts and shorts but I think I am going to be able to claw my way back up the fashionability scale.  My new burst of creativity has shown me that shorts could be stylish.   I have the legs for them but the things that are inspiring me are the fashion choices of 20 year olds.    I get into the thing of women in their 60s should not dress this way.  Then I see articles about people who have iconic styles that are sort of bizarre, and I think why not.


Hi Cordy, shamefacedly I am like your friends and I wear a Gap sweatpants combo. 
I have several factors in my defence milord
I sit in front of a screen for between 8-14 hours a day depending on how good/bad the day has gone, so unrestrictive trousers are the most comfortable and don't dig in around my middle/legs.
It is pretty cold in my office space, with no direct sunlight, so the uniform is a thermal top, t shirt and zip up fleecy hoody even in summer, I just don't need to put the heating on in summer.
I literally see no-one all day.
I do however insist on getting showered and dressed each morning, I could not "work" in my pyjama's or without being fresh each day.
I can totally see the shorts thing working for you, why not.  Don't be constrained by other people's views, why would you not look great, and you certainly have the climate to enjoy such dress. 
Keep challenging these pre-conceptions and liberate your inner you.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> I'm enjoying my day off. I am not the most patient person and would like to wear my new overalls this week so I just learned to hem them with the original hem. I have butchered one pair of denim previously so I thought I had learned my lessons. I went very, very slowly as these were $$ overalls and they came out perfectly! My sewing machine sort of sucks and I broke a needle with only 3 inches left to go but I'm really happy with my result. I own a serger from a previous bout of Project Runway-itis. If you're not familiar, it's a mental condition where you believe you can quit your day job and win Project Runway with little to no sewing experience. My specialty was tee shirt dresses and tunics made from stretchy knits that usually fell apart after 3 washings. Fortunately I didn't quit my old day job before I realized I'm not that good at designing or sewing but I still own a lot of sewing gear. A serger for those that don't know is the 3-4 thread machine that wraps the fabric edges so it doesn't fray. Here's the hem and the inside.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely 4th in the states and everywhere else is having a great Monday!
> 
> View attachment 3400023
> View attachment 3400024



Nice job Mrs Owen.


----------



## Cordeliere

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi Cordy, shamefacedly I am like your friends and I wear a Gap sweatpants combo.
> I have several factors in my defence milord
> I sit in front of a screen for between 8-14 hours a day depending on how good/bad the day has gone, so unrestrictive trousers are the most comfortable and don't dig in around my middle/legs.
> It is pretty cold in my office space, with no direct sunlight, so the uniform is a thermal top, t shirt and zip up fleecy hoody even in summer, I just don't need to put the heating on in summer.
> I literally see no-one all day.
> I do however insist on getting showered and dressed each morning, I could not "work" in my pyjama's or without being fresh each day.
> I can totally see the shorts thing working for you, why not.  Don't be constrained by other people's views, why would you not look great, and you certainly have the climate to enjoy such dress.
> Keep challenging these pre-conceptions and liberate your inner you.



My dear.  No shame involved in keeping warm.  About 30 years ago I lived in freezing Cleveland.  I spent ever minute I was at home between January  to April in color coordinated sweats (the tosca colored ones were my favs).  I topped off the look with double pairs of boiled wool socks.   Sweats are the best for staying comfy warm.  My work-at-home friend I mentioned could not honestly claim to be cold.  She lived in the always frigid Southern California. cough cough  It must have been below 65 degrees in the winter.

Thanks for the encouragement on the shorts.  Yesterday I went to the Y and picked up class schedules.  Thinking about working out burns calories doesn't it?


----------



## gracekelly

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> I'm enjoying my day off. I am not the most patient person and would like to wear my new overalls this week so I just learned to hem them with the original hem. I have butchered one pair of denim previously so I thought I had learned my lessons. I went very, very slowly as these were $$ overalls and they came out perfectly! My sewing machine sort of sucks and I broke a needle with only 3 inches left to go but I'm really happy with my result. I own a serger from a previous bout of Project Runway-itis. If you're not familiar, it's a mental condition where you believe you can quit your day job and win Project Runway with little to no sewing experience. My specialty was tee shirt dresses and tunics made from stretchy knits that usually fell apart after 3 washings. Fortunately I didn't quit my old day job before I realized I'm not that good at designing or sewing but I still own a lot of sewing gear. A serger for those that don't know is the 3-4 thread machine that wraps the fabric edges so it doesn't fray. Here's the hem and the inside.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely 4th in the states and everywhere else is having a great Monday!
> 
> View attachment 3400023
> View attachment 3400024


Very impressive.  I will hem a regular pair of pants, but wouldn't go near denim with a 10 ft pole!  Kudos to you!

Kept up reading all your postings whilst on my trip to Ireland.  It was good entertainment!  Cordy I loved the shoe rundown for Paris.  I can report that the sneaker is King in Ireland, followed by the short black boot for women and then followed by really crappy looking thin soled ballet flats.  Other than that, you could close your eyes and the fashion would be identical to most places.  The big difference for me was noticing all the different types of rain gear.  In So Cal, people barely now what a rain coat looks like.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> I own a serger from a previous bout of Project Runway-itis. If you're not familiar, it's a mental condition where you believe you can quit your day job and win Project Runway with little to no sewing experience. My specialty was tee shirt dresses and tunics made from stretchy knits that usually fell apart after 3 washings. Fortunately I didn't quit my old day job before I realized I'm not that good at designing or sewing but I still own a lot of sewing gear.



Your sewing is nice, but I am more impressed with the nice pressing and creases.  You rock.   Also appreciate your humor about Project Runway.  Never watched it, but I get the idea from your comments.

Would love to hear more about your pre-experience thoughts of designing (before you had the brush with reality).   In my current fashion delirium, I imagine designing my own clothes and having someone else make them.   In 7th grade, I was the smart girl who couldn't sew.  I caught up enough to read a pattern, but the experience leaves me with the occasion unwise fantasy of getting a sewing machine.  Then I remember I wasn't any good at sewing. I really admire that you could bring your ideas to fruition.

So please share a little about this if you would.  Since you have lived the dreams of some of us.  Your sharing could save some of us from the fate of having too much sewing equipment.  Would especially love to hear about your creative process, inspiration, or whatever along the design lines.  What drove your passion for tee shirt tunics?


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> Your sewing is nice, but I am more impressed with the nice pressing and creases.  You rock.   Also appreciate your humor about Project Runway.  Never watched it, but I get the idea from your comments.
> 
> Would love to hear more about your pre-experience thoughts of designing (before you had the brush with reality).   In my current fashion delirium, I imagine designing my own clothes and having someone else make them.   In 7th grade, I was the smart girl who couldn't sew.  I caught up enough to read a pattern, but the experience leaves me with the occasion unwise fantasy of getting a sewing machine.  Then I remember I wasn't any good at sewing. I really admire that you could bring your ideas to fruition.
> 
> So please share a little about this if you would.  Since you have lived the dreams of some of us.  Your sharing could save some of us from the fate of having too much sewing equipment.



I don't know that I lived the dream but I sure tried to design my own clothes for a few years. I started thinking about the things I liked to wear and at first just copied my favorite pieces and practiced. I had dropped out of college but had a good career and hadn't discovered H yet so I had a lot of money to put into my hobby. I bought several college textbooks on pattern making, draping and sewing techniques that were on the FIT and Parsons School of Design fashion curriculum and plowed through them. I can sketch (art school dropout) and started modifying existing patterns, then made my own basic pattern pieces for my size and just messed around a lot. I didn't have an aesthetic, I liked everything from full skirted 50s dresses to 90's minimalist tunics. My problem was not having patience to finish things properly, today I managed to finish the jeans nicely but I would get lazy or sloppy to wrap things up and was always leaving things half finished because I would have another idea. My other problem was that it is really, really hard to tailor things on yourself so nothing fit very well. I understand geometry and spatial relationships very intuitively so I can figure out how to put lots of things together, pattern making made sense to me and eventually I found a career where I can dream up things and make them happen in a different medium. You can PM me if you're curious but as for fashion, I'm satisfied doing the odd alteration on myself, making pillows and curtains and making my tee shirts more fitted if need be. My sewing machine is basic but I got semi-pro machines for my serger and overlock hemming machine that were quite pricey and they come in handy. They are built like tanks and will last forever. I sold all the textbooks on Amazon and no longer have a sewing room in my house. 

As for your ideas, I think it's a great idea to find a custom tailor and have some fun getting things made for yourself. That's what we did for a GF's wedding years ago, we had a great dressmaker make us the most flattering bridesmaid dresses, well they were probably a little slutty but we were young and thought we looked smoking hot. She modified the design to suit each of our body types. Choosing fabric and getting things made just for you is so luxurious. Your own haute couture. I would investigate if I were you. And a good seamstress and tailor will tell you if your ideas are too kooky, won't work or won't be flattering.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> As for your ideas, I think it's a great idea to find a custom tailor and have some fun getting things made for yourself. That's what we did for a GF's wedding years ago, we had a great dressmaker make us the most flattering bridesmaid dresses, well they were probably a little slutty but we were young and thought we looked smoking hot. She modified the design to suit each of our body types. Choosing fabric and getting things made just for you is so luxurious. Your own haute couture. I would investigate if I were you. And a good seamstress and tailor will tell you if your ideas are too kooky, won't work or won't be flattering.



Thanks for sharing.  The design vision thing sounds difficult.  Fitting yourself sounds really difficult.

I am sure you were smoking hot.  And you know what everyone is thinking about at a wedding.

DH used to have a custom tailor but all I have ever had is an extremely good alterations person.  Could not believe what a difference it makes having everything fit perfectly makes. 

Currently I am coming to terms with the reduction in choices that I have for service providers.   Last home was in a greater metro area of 15 million people.  Now live in a metro area of 750,000 people.  A lot less choices in that.  Don't know how successful I will be at finding a custom tailor.  But next on to do list is to find someone to make drapes for us.  Maybe while I am hunting around for that, I can get leads on tailors.

When I was in an earlier imagination stage attempting to solve my wardrobe problems, I thought about how I would like blouses in washable silk.   Found some wonderful choices of fabric.  It was very amusing to me that I mentally named the colors (which were only identified by numbers) using Hermes color names.  I really like anemone, ciel, and tosca.  And another amusing realization was that our bedroom is ciel and the bedroom ceiling is anemone. 

Was just looking at Miami Design District.   Hotel Fountain bleu is close and the idea of staying there excites DH.  I think it was the ultra cool place in his youth.  It was the iconic jet set crowd that hung out there and it was on  TV a lot.  Hopefully some good people watching there will be had at the near by malls.


----------



## MSO13

@Cordeliere that's where it starts, something like the washable silk blouse. I'm sure you'll track down some options even if it means Miami once in a while. A custom clothier can make you one blouse-keep the pattern and make it repeatedly for you and send them to you when you find new fabrics you'd like made. Miami is really fun people watching, the Fountainbleu lobby is probably amazing comings and goings. The Design District is the new hot spot and most of the luxury retailers moved there from Bal Harbour but the malls are still very nice. I went to the Design District in the rain and had the place to myself. Every store fell all over themselves to help me, I almost bought a Birkin unit priced short sleeve lambskin jacket from Marni because the sales associates were so charming but I managed to get out of there unscathed. The new H hadn't opened yet and I'm hoping to go back sometime this year to see it. Definitely one of my better H experiences away from home. 

I love that you name colors in H terms and your house has two of your favorite colors. DH is not into color and we hadn't lived in the house ever so we painted everything a color like Gris Tourterelle. Someday I'll get to add some color to the walls, after DH lets me put nails in the wall to hang up a picture. They're all leaning to protect his precious new drywall


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> @Cordeliere that's where it starts, something like the washable silk blouse. I'm sure you'll track down some options even if it means Miami once in a while. A custom clothier can make you one blouse-keep the pattern and make it repeatedly for you and send them to you when you find new fabrics you'd like made. Miami is really fun people watching, the Fountainbleu lobby is probably amazing comings and goings. The Design District is the new hot spot and most of the luxury retailers moved there from Bal Harbour but the malls are still very nice. I went to the Design District in the rain and had the place to myself. Every store fell all over themselves to help me, I almost bought a Birkin unit priced short sleeve lambskin jacket from Marni because the sales associates were so charming but I managed to get out of there unscathed. The new H hadn't opened yet and I'm hoping to go back sometime this year to see it. Definitely one of my better H experiences away from home.
> 
> I love that you name colors in H terms and your house has two of your favorite colors. DH is not into color and we hadn't lived in the house ever so we painted everything a color like Gris Tourterelle. Someday I'll get to add some color to the walls, after DH lets me put nails in the wall to hang up a picture. They're all leaning to protect his precious new drywall



It was you who suggested to me to go to Miami for people watching and I appreciate it.  When we lived in San Diego, LA had this feel of a big scary place.  LA was only a place that you got stuck in horrendous traffic jams.   Then after we lived in LA, it was not scary and it was very interesting.  I have the same feelings about Miami.  It is big and scary.   But going to look at clothes puts a whole different spin on it.  Without that motivation, it probably would have been 3 or 4 years before we went there. 

I appreciate that you answer my questions.  You clearly have your fashion act together.  I like getting ideas from people who have already been down the road I am traveling. 

I am lucky that DH is into color.  He loves my interest in scarves. He actually likes it when I show him scarves that interest me.   But bags--not so much.  He just doesn't get it when it comes to leather sculptures for the arm.

Edit:  Isn't it fun that when we say a Hermes color, we all know exactly what it means?  It is like speaking Klingon.   It is like a secret language.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Very impressive.  I will hem a regular pair of pants, but wouldn't go near denim with a 10 ft pole!  Kudos to you!
> 
> Kept up reading all your postings whilst on my trip to Ireland.  It was good entertainment!  Cordy I loved the shoe rundown for Paris.  I can report that the sneaker is King in Ireland, followed by the short black boot for women and then followed by really crappy looking thin soled ballet flats.  Other than that, you could close your eyes and the fashion would be identical to most places.  The big difference for me was noticing all the different types of rain gear.  In So Cal, people barely now what a rain coat looks like.



I am so glad to hear some one else mention crappy looking thin soled ballet flats.  I felt like such a snob dissing those.  And btw, you were way ahead of the curve in directing me to the mother lode of georgette blouses.

Ireland, hmm.  What did you think of it and what did you do.?

I have a big immediate interest in that now.   After we got back from Paris, I finally dealt with United Airlines annoying emails to update my security profile.  And when I did, I noticed that I have 285,000 mile that expire in Dec 2017.  That means we need to do two more international trips in 18 months.   Yikes.  It would have been good if I had noticed it before we went to Paris.   So now I am pondering a trip to Ireland and Scotland in about 2 weeks.   It all depends on whether we find a good tenant for our vacancy and what the hurricane outlook looks like.

The Florida native I questioned today said we are likely to be ok in July and likely to have two to three weeks advance notice.  But we just can't be 18 hours away and need to get back suddenly so Europe is out if there is a hurricane forming.   So if the stars align correctly,  we may be in Dublin by July 18.   It doesn't look like there is a lot to do there except go to pubs and drink (not that there is anything wrong with that).   Just haven't researched Ireland.  Researched Scotland many years ago so have a plan for that.  So tell me.  How was Ireland?


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> I knew I should be scared.  It is contagious.  I am just a lemming following the rest of you over the orange cliff.  I actually looked at this with interest.
> 
> It is purple. It is a fish.  What's not to like?  Well, it's a bag charm.  That's what.   I am losing it.   Trying to hear Mindi's voice in my head saying "back away from the bag charm."
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399990


You can indulge your love of bag charms with the cute ones that *MYH *makes. Well priced. And she is open to suggestions for more themes! I think there might be a way to wear ONE SMALL bag charm discreetly, right?


----------



## momasaurus

I too would love to find a clever local dressmaker to help me rework some pieces. I have several Carnaval/Fetes Venitiennes scarves, and one (purple/green CW) has faded places and a few spots. It would look awesome as the lining of a little denim jacket, I think.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> I too would love to find a clever local dressmaker to help me rework some pieces. I have several Carnaval/Fetes Venitiennes scarves, and one (purple/green CW) has faded places and a few spots. It would look awesome as the lining of a little denim jacket, I think.



That sounds like a fun idea.

I wish I could find someone to copy a few pieces that I have that fit perfectly but are wearing out. It's so hard to find someone with the skills and willingness to do the work. I am thankful that at least I found someone reliable for basic alterations.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That sounds like a fun idea.
> 
> I wish I could find someone to copy a few pieces that I have that fit perfectly but are wearing out. It's so hard to find someone with the skills and willingness to do the work. I am thankful that at least I found someone reliable for basic alterations.


Maybe look into theatrical costume shops. I'll bet they could copy pieces for you.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hi, everyone!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> That sounds like a fun idea.
> 
> I wish I could find someone to copy a few pieces that I have that fit perfectly but are wearing out. It's so hard to find someone with the skills and willingness to do the work. I am thankful that at least I found someone reliable for basic alterations.



I'm in the same boat - tend to wear my favorites over and over, would love to have a few copies made. Unfortunately I don't love my current alterations person, its just so convenient that she is employed by my dry cleaner.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Maybe look into theatrical costume shops. I'll bet they could copy pieces for you.



Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That sounds like a fun idea.
> 
> I wish I could find someone to copy a few pieces that I have that fit perfectly but are wearing out. It's so hard to find someone with the skills and willingness to do the work. I am thankful that at least I found someone reliable for basic alterations.


I went through a phase decades ago when I found a seamstress who could make things up for me.  After a while I tired of it.  I know of people who tried the Hong Kong tailor route, but most if it did not come out that well because of a difference in fabrics.  Unless you find the exact fabric of the piece that you are trying to copy, the garment may not come out the way you expect.  The stretch in most modern fabrics is the major cause of the problem.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> I am so glad to hear some one else mention crappy looking thin soled ballet flats.  I felt like such a snob dissing those.  And btw, you were way ahead of the curve in directing me to the mother lode of georgette blouses.
> 
> Ireland, hmm.  What did you think of it and what did you do.?
> 
> I have a big immediate interest in that now.   After we got back from Paris, I finally dealt with United Airlines annoying emails to update my security profile.  And when I did, I noticed that I have 285,000 mile that expire in Dec 2017.  That means we need to do two more international trips in 18 months.   Yikes.  It would have been good if I had noticed it before we went to Paris.   So now I am pondering a trip to Ireland and Scotland in about 2 weeks.   It all depends on whether we find a good tenant for our vacancy and what the hurricane outlook looks like.
> 
> The Florida native I questioned today said we are likely to be ok in July and likely to have two to three weeks advance notice.  But we just can't be 18 hours away and need to get back suddenly so Europe is out if there is a hurricane forming.   So if the stars align correctly,  we may be in Dublin by July 18.   It doesn't look like there is a lot to do there except go to pubs and drink (not that there is anything wrong with that).   Just haven't researched Ireland.  Researched Scotland many years ago so have a plan for that.  So tell me.  How was Ireland?


There are many interesting things to see in Dublin.  Trinity College. Dublin Castle, The Chester Beatty Library for starters. We did not go into one pub while we were in the city   Too many other things to do.   We traveled all over the Republic of Ireland and Northern Ireland.  It was a great trip and the island is very beautiful.  More sheep and cattle than people and more green than you can imagine.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> There are many interesting things to see in Dublin.  Trinity College. Dublin Castle, The Chester Beatty Library for starters. We did not go into one pub while we were in the city   Too many other things to do.   We traveled all over the Republic of Ireland and Northern Ireland.  It was a great trip and the island is very beautiful.  More sheep and cattle than people and more green than you can imagine.



I am eagerly awaiting my Ireland travel book from Amazon.   Glad to hear you found it interesting.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> I went through a phase decades ago when I found a seamstress who could make things up for me.  After a while I tired of it.  I know of people who tried the Hong Kong tailor route, but most if it did not come out that well because of a difference in fabrics.  Unless you find the exact fabric of the piece that you are trying to copy, the garment may not come out the way you expect.  The stretch in most modern fabrics is the major cause of the problem.



Are you saying that you tired of it because of the fabric problem causing things not to turn out, or did you tire of it for some other reason?


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Are you saying that you tired of it because of the fabric problem causing things not to turn out, or did you tire of it for some other reason?


I grew tired of the fittings and going around finding the right fabrics etc.  Once I had her make some essential pieces, I was done for quite a while and just didn't want to start the process all over again.  I subsequently found a wonderful store that did in-house alterations and they were built into the price of the garment, so I guess laziness took over as well.   Now even that has all changed and our shopping choices are more limited.


----------



## dharma

Bonjour cafe! I haven't had much time to write and I have so many photos, it's difficult to decide what to share! I did find this very lovey and wanted to post ASAP ... Chanel has sponsored an installation by the French artist, Gad Weil, in Place Vendome. It is a golden wheat field set in back lacquer boxes to celebrate the launch of the new fine jewelry collection. They used the golden wheat in the windows as well. Enjoy!


----------



## dharma

A window


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Bonjour cafe! I haven't had much time to write and I have so many photos, it's difficult to decide what to share! I did find this very lovey and wanted to post ASAP ... Chanel has sponsored an installation by the French artist, Gad Weil in Place Vendome. It is a golden wheat field set in back lacquer boxes to celebrate the launch of the new fine jewelry collection. They used the golden wheat in the windows as well. Enjoy!



Thanks for sharing. Hope you are having a wonderful time.


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Bonjour cafe! I haven't had much time to write and I have so many photos, it's difficult to decide what to share! I did find this very lovey and wanted to post ASAP ... Chanel has sponsored an installation by the French artist, Gad Weil in Place Vendome. It is a golden wheat field set in back lacquer boxes to celebrate the launch of the new fine jewelry collection. They used the golden wheat in the windows as well. Enjoy!


That's a lot of gluten 
So nice to hear from you dharma! I hope you're having a wonderful time


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> Bonjour cafe! I haven't had much time to write and I have so many photos, it's difficult to decide what to share! I did find this very lovey and wanted to post ASAP ... Chanel has sponsored an installation by the French artist, Gad Weil, in Place Vendome. It is a golden wheat field set in back lacquer boxes to celebrate the launch of the new fine jewelry collection. They used the golden wheat in the windows as well. Enjoy!



Thanks for sharing.  I think I speak for all of us in saying we would love it if you keep the eye candy coming.


----------



## etoile de mer

Hi all! I've had the same thoughts of having beloved clothing reproduced. I even have an excellent tailor who said he would do this for me. But gracekelly noted my concerns…difficulty in finding close matches to fabric, which is essential for the right drape,  and then the uncertainty of how pieces will really turn out. But I'm still mulling the idea, especially for a coat that I love so much!


----------



## etoile de mer

gracekelly said:


> There are many interesting things to see in Dublin.  Trinity College. Dublin Castle, The Chester Beatty Library for starters. We did not go into one pub while we were in the city   Too many other things to do.   We traveled all over the Republic of Ireland and Northern Ireland.  It was a great trip and the island is very beautiful.  More sheep and cattle than people and more green than you can imagine.



Sounds so gorgeous, pastoral and green! Hope to get there someday!


----------



## EmileH

etoile de mer said:


> Hi all! I've had the same thoughts of having beloved clothing reproduced. I even have an excellent tailor who said he would do this for me. But gracekelly noted my concerns…difficulty in finding close matches to fabric, which is essential for the right drape,  and then the uncertainty of how pieces will really turn out. But I'm still mulling the idea, especially for a coat that I love so much!



I have a sheath dress that fits perfectly. I would love to have it recreated in multiple colors. I also have a great skirt that I'd love to have copied. If you decide to do it please let us know about your experience.


----------



## etoile de mer

dharma said:


> A window



Love the pics, *dharma*! Hope you're having a wonderful time!


----------



## etoile de mer

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a sheath dress that fits perfectly. I would love to have it recreated in multiple colors. I also have a great skirt that I'd love to have copied. If you decide to do it please let us know about your experience.



PbP, I also have a beloved sheath dress. It seems that would be one of the easiest pieces to reproduce… I'll let you know if I go down that path!


----------



## etoile de mer

Is muti-quote working for anyone…did something change today?


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsOwen3 said:


> That's a lot of gluten
> So nice to hear from you dharma! I hope you're having a wonderful time



  You made me laugh…I'm temporarily off gluten right now!

Last summer, I think we were chatting about making nut milk, and what to do with the nut meal? Well my husband came up with something, and then I tweaked it a bit. Into the nut meal, I mix some melted coconut oil, a bit of sugar, and some ground vanilla. Then I spread on a cookie sheet, and bake at 200 degrees for about 2 hours. It makes a nice nutty topping for things! I make my own nut milk once per week (from almonds, pecans, and cashews, dates, and ground vanilla) so it's nice to have a use for the nut meal.


----------



## MSO13

etoile de mer said:


> You made me laugh…I'm temporarily off gluten right now!
> 
> Last summer, I think we were chatting about making nut milk, and what to do with the nut meal? Well my husband came up with something, and then I tweaked it a bit. Into the nut meal, I mix some melted coconut oil, a bit of sugar, and some ground vanilla. Then I spread on a cookie sheet, and bake at 200 degrees for about 2 hours. It makes a nice nutty topping for things! I make my own nut milk once per week (from almonds, pecans, and cashews, dates, and ground vanilla) so it's nice to have a use for the nut meal.


I remember chatting about the nut milk, I was making macarons with almond meal. I'm not sure if everyone in the Cafe knows I have Celiac but that's why the first thing I think when I see wheat is "oh no, gluten"


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsOwen3 said:


> I remember chatting about the nut milk, I was making macarons with almond meal. I'm not sure if everyone in the Cafe knows I have Celiac but that's why the first thing I think when I see wheat is "oh no, gluten"



Your reason for avoiding gluten is much more important than mine, I remembered you have celiac! Must have been a relief when you finally found out…despite the restrictions. Without veering too much off the "good times" theme, I had a mild case of food poisoning about a month ago, and was having a hard time recovering, so my Dr suggested avoiding gluten for a bit. Thankfully, I really don't mind!


----------



## MSO13

etoile de mer said:


> Your reason for avoiding gluten is much more important than mine, I remembered you have celiac! Must have been a relief when you finally found out…despite the restrictions. Without veering too much off the "good times" theme, I had a mild case of food poisoning about a month ago, and was having a hard time recovering, so my Dr suggested avoiding gluten for a bit. Thankfully, I really don't mind!



Well avoiding it is not exactly a good time but I think we're ok with the good vibes-we certainly chat about food and diets etc. It can definitely help your system recover with a rest from gluten or dairy. I was so relieved to get a diagnosis, I was always told it was "in my head"  by male docs! It's easy for me to avoid it, it can be hard to voluntarily give things up. I recently tried a week or two without dairy and felt really good. Then I caved and ate some cheese, not even really good cheese and I've had a hard time going back. I feel best on a Paleo-esque diet but without the aggressive Paleo posturing or the Bro-down of Cross Fit.


----------



## Mindi B

The Bro-down!  LOL.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> I too would love to find a clever local dressmaker to help me rework some pieces. I have several Carnaval/Fetes Venitiennes scarves, and one (purple/green CW) has faded places and a few spots. It would look awesome as the lining of a little denim jacket, I think.



What a clever and creative idea.


----------



## Cordeliere

Bro-down of Cross Fit

I need someone to explain to me what this is.  I haven't got a clue.


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> Bro-down of Cross Fit
> 
> I need someone to explain to me what this is.  I haven't got a clue.



Sorry Cordy! Paleo aka the Caveman diet is espoused as gospel in the Cross Fit community. Cross fit is a popular heavy lifting, competitive workout trend. It's a very "dude" and "bro" type of atmosphere though there are lots of women who compete, it's kind of jock-y and lots of high fives and motivational Facebook posts about positivity. It's like any lifestyle, they talk endlessly about how it's the "only" way to eat or work out. I was calling it a Bro-down like a hoe-down just to be silly because they say "bro" a lot!


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsOwen3 said:


> Well avoiding it is not exactly a good time but I think we're ok with the good vibes-we certainly chat about food and diets etc. It can definitely help your system recover with a rest from gluten or dairy. I was so relieved to get a diagnosis, I was always told it was "in my head"  by male docs! It's easy for me to avoid it, it can be hard to voluntarily give things up. I recently tried a week or two without dairy and felt really good. Then I caved and ate some cheese, not even really good cheese and I've had a hard time going back. I feel best on a Paleo-esque diet but without the aggressive Paleo posturing or the Bro-down of Cross Fit.



Yikes, so sorry you were treated that way! Yes, can be hard to give things up. I'm okay avoiding most dairy, but don't make me give up my yogurt and shredded parmesan!  I've always been a veggie fanatic, so that's easy for me. Also feel best without refined grains, and less carbs. Didn't know the Cross Fit set were so Paleo-centric!


----------



## cremel

dharma said:


> Bonjour cafe! I haven't had much time to write and I have so many photos, it's difficult to decide what to share! I did find this very lovey and wanted to post ASAP ... Chanel has sponsored an installation by the French artist, Gad Weil, in Place Vendome. It is a golden wheat field set in back lacquer boxes to celebrate the launch of the new fine jewelry collection. They used the golden wheat in the windows as well. Enjoy!



Thank you dharma! Have a great time!


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> I too would love to find a clever local dressmaker to help me rework some pieces. I have several Carnaval/Fetes Venitiennes scarves, and one (purple/green CW) has faded places and a few spots. It would look awesome as the lining of a little denim jacket, I think.



That sounds like a great idea. Here in this Silicon Valley it's very difficult to find a good tailor. Most of them are part of dry clean shops and no skills for design. If a good tailor then the price is sky high for customized rework. Perhaps I just have not found the right one. At one point I was a bridesmaid.  The bride paid for my dress which only cost $35(don't know where and how they did it but anyways. Perhaps ordered from China or something.) but it was like a blanket for my size so I went to this dressmaker...guess how much I had to pay to just shrink the size and alter the waist area so I looked a bit more shapely. $85! It was a real simple job in my opinion.


----------



## cremel

etoile de mer said:


> You made me laugh…I'm temporarily off gluten right now!
> 
> Last summer, I think we were chatting about making nut milk, and what to do with the nut meal? Well my husband came up with something, and then I tweaked it a bit. Into the nut meal, I mix some melted coconut oil, a bit of sugar, and some ground vanilla. Then I spread on a cookie sheet, and bake at 200 degrees for about 2 hours. It makes a nice nutty topping for things! I make my own nut milk once per week (from almonds, pecans, and cashews, dates, and ground vanilla) so it's nice to have a use for the nut meal.



I am hungry now. Speaking of nuts...Put walnut halves inside sun dried dates then fill in some almond paste - every Christmas that's my favorite nuts dessert. DH makes that every year. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I am eating rabbit food...attempting to lose fifteen lbs. it's so hard to lose half a pound if you know what I mean. The diet is endless. [emoji22]my office mate managed to become a petite size 2 while she weighed 165 before. It sounds like mission impossible to me. Sorry I went off topic but feels like venting s bit now. I guess it's true some women tend to be more grouchy when they are low on sugar. LOL.


----------



## dharma

Ugh the cross fitters make me crabby. There is a group next to one of the buildings where I occasionally work and all day the foundation shakes from the dropping of weights. The poor fellow who owns the space has continually complained to the landlord and had to get the city involved to take measurements of the vibrations. Off the charts against code. They are finally moving out in August after almost two years of fighting. 
Back to our regularly scheduled program.....MrsO, while I'm not Celiac ( mom is), I feel and look much better when I avoid white foods. Except in Paris!!! I'm convinced that the croissants and bread have no calories or ill effects in France. It's amazing. My stomach has remained flat and intact this whole trip. I think on the plane home, it will begin to grow and get flabby, lol. I will get off the plane 10 lbs heavier.
A couple more pictures for you, the first is for  Kachinas fans that want an on trend bomber jacket. Spotted in a vintage shop, the price is a fraction of those at Gucci and other current designer shops.


----------



## dharma

Here's a few snaps from the Ferretti limited edition show. Glorious. Sometimes I think we forget that fashion can just be pretty. There is such a desire for new and next that "pretty" gets overlooked. I really loved it, the workmanship was as couture as can be.


----------



## dharma

Either my hotel has wonky weefee, or my ipad hates this platform but pics are taking forever to load unless I screen grab my own shots and crop them to make the image size smaller.. Too much work for now, but I promise more later.
Lets talk H...after all my dreams of shopping my head off and finding all sorts of yummies at H, I have to admit, I have purchased no H on this trip. They did not have anything that I was after ( a specific wallet and a new watchband) or anything at all to tempt me. I did find a CDC that was on my short list and was very excited at first. The SA put it on reserve to look at again later in the week but I decided the color really didn't work on me after all and my CDC collection might be a bit it of hand anyway. I find the FSH experience anything but luxurious,  it's crowded and the behavior of most of the shoppers is appalling. I sincerely feel for the sales staff in the leather dept, they deserve a french medal of honor. I went to Collectors Square, and found a great little bag but walked away from that as well. Is something wrong with me? Hahaha
It's my last day here and we only have a bit of work left, I may go to Bon Marche and get a Celine trio since the savings is quite good and I've always toyed with this bag.


----------



## dharma

cremel said:


> That sounds like a great idea. Here in this Silicon Valley it's very difficult to find a good tailor. Most of them are part of dry clean shops and no skills for design. If a good tailor then the price is sky high for customized rework. Perhaps I just have not found the right one. At one point I was a bridesmaid.  The bride paid for my dress which only cost $35(don't know where and how they did it but anyways. Perhaps ordered from China or something.) but it was like a blanket for my size so I went to this dressmaker...guess how much I had to pay to just shrink the size and alter the waist area so I looked a bit more shapely. $85! It was a real simple job in my opinion.


Cremel, I think you have hit the nail on the head with all of this dressmaker talk. The reality is that drafting a pattern and recreating garments is a skill and should be compensated accordingly. Altering an entire dress for 85 dollars is actually a bargain but most folks will never see it that way. Even if the dress isn't costly, the work is the same as on an expensive dress. Sometimes it's extra difficult because  the cheap fabric and finishings require more skill to make it look presentable. As far as copying a garment, finding a dressmaker/tailor that can select the fabric for you and fit you along the way is a process, a labor of love and a skilled craft. It's expensive in the States so most people don't do it.


----------



## cremel

dharma said:


> Cremel, I think you have hit the nail on the head with all of this dressmaker talk. The reality is that drafting a pattern and recreating garments is a skill and should be compensated accordingly. Altering an entire dress for 85 dollars is actually a bargain but most folks will never see it that way. Even if the dress isn't costly, the work is the same as on an expensive dress. Sometimes it's extra difficult because  the cheap fabric and finishings require more skill to make it look presentable. As far as copying a garment, finding a dressmaker/tailor that can select the fabric for you and fit you along the way is a process, a labor of love and a skilled craft. It's expensive in the States so most people don't do it.



That's true. The $35 dress fabric looked super cheap to me.  I almost didn't want to wear it. It does take more effort to make a cheap material look decent. 

I have seen ladies wearing super long pants(they aren't the cheap ones.) without proper trimming...and how people could be comfortable with flooring sweeping pants. With limited skills that I learned from my mom I could trim pants or tops if the work is straightforward. So most of the time I tried to fix things myself. The funny thing is that even if the cost of fitting a nice dress is very high I still want to do it. Most maxi dress is almost one foot too long for me(barely 5'2"). I have, sometimes, spent equal or a little bit less than the dress price on altering. It brings a lot more confidence when the length and waist are fitted currently.


----------



## cremel

dharma said:


> View attachment 3401299
> View attachment 3401300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few snaps from the Ferretti limited edition show. Glorious. Sometimes I think we forget that fashion can just be pretty. There is such a desire for new and next that "pretty" gets overlooked. I really loved it, the workmanship was as couture as can be.



Love these!!! Splendid! Thanks for sharing dharma.


----------



## cremel

dharma said:


> Either my hotel has wonky weefee, or my ipad hates this platform but pics are taking forever to load unless I screen grab my own shots and crop them to make the image size smaller.. Too much work for now, but I promise more later.
> Lets talk H...after all my dreams of shopping my head off and finding all sorts of yummies at H, I have to admit, I have purchased no H on this trip. They did not have anything that I was after ( a specific wallet and a new watchband) or anything at all to tempt me. I did find a CDC that was on my short list and was very excited at first. The SA put it on reserve to look at again later in the week but I decided the color really didn't work on me after all and my CDC collection might be a bit it of hand anyway. I find the FSH experience anything but luxurious,  it's crowded and the behavior of most of the shoppers is appalling. I sincerely feel for the sales staff in the leather dept, they deserve a french medal of honor. I went to Collectors Square, and found a great little bag but walked away from that as well. Is something wrong with me? Hahaha
> It's my last day here and we only have a bit of work left, I may go to Bon Marche and get a Celine trio since the savings is quite good and I've always toyed with this bag.



What was that little bag you walked away from! I am totally curious now.  [emoji3]


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> I am hungry now. Speaking of nuts...Put walnut halves inside sun dried dates then fill in some almond paste - every Christmas that's my favorite nuts dessert. DH makes that every year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Wow.  That looks so rich.  I feel uncomfortable looking at it, like I am gaining weight just by eyeing it.  That would be one of those thing that I should eat one or two and I would eat 10 or 12 and feel sick.  That is food porn,


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> I feel and look much better when I avoid white foods. Except in Paris!!! I'm convinced that the croissants and bread have no calories or ill effects in France. It's amazing. My stomach has remained flat and intact this whole trip. I think on the plane home, it will begin to grow and get flabby, lol. I will get off the plane 10 lbs heavier.
> View attachment 3401296



I read the post of a traveller who marveled that she ate pastries every day in Paris and lost weight.  I came home the same size or smaller.  It has to be the walking.   Along with the pastries not having any calories, the wine is amazing.  

Paris had magical stuff.  I usually don't drink wine because it gives me a headache and hangover--no matter whether it is red or white.  In Paris, the bordeaux totally agreed with me.  No headache.  No hangover.  

So you were one of those people sitting along the runway at a show?  How cool is that?  If I were with you, I would have felt like an international star or celebrity or socialite.  Since posting pictures is difficult, you are obligated to give us more words.  What was it like?

I second the question.  What bag did you pass on.   When there, I felt like I had to see everything before buying.   You see how well that worked out.  Baby Jane has my bag.  Has nothing made your heart sing?   It is ok if the answer is no.  Just checking.


----------



## Notorious Pink

MrsOwen3 I'm so glad you got a diagnosis...the two children I know with it, had horrendous experiences before they were diagnosed. My niece was sick all the time and did not grow until she was diagnosed at 16. She is so much better now and taller than me. One of my son's friends was also told it was in his head...the poor kid was 11 at the time and weighed 45lbs! He is slowly catching up but is 12 and still smaller than my 10 year old. It is so horrible to have to deal with this and not know what is wrong, and then once they made the changes needed it was so much better.  [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]

I didn't know that about cross-fit! The only people I know who do it are women...Ok then...I do hot yoga, peloton and running. Exercise is really the only way to lose weight and keep it off. Just find what works for you and enjoy (or hate the least!) and keep doing it, at a pace that you know you will be able to maintain for pretty much always, because otherwise the weight loss and benefits will just be temporary. The real trick is just getting into a regular exercise schedule, after you do that, it's a habit.

The funny thing with the dress I wanted made was that I thought it was a one-off from a few years ago because I bought it at Intermix. I looked up the designer, and was beyond thrilled to find that they have their own shop in the city and make the same dress in several colors. I still need a decent tailor, mostly for shortening/hemming, though.

I am ignoring those nut things too. Almond paste (marzipan) is my favorite!


----------



## Cordeliere

BBC said:


> MrsOwen3 I'm so glad you got a diagnosis...the two children I know with it, had horrendous experiences before they were diagnosed. My niece was sick all the time and did not grow until she was diagnosed at 16. She is so much better now and taller than me. One of my son's friends was also told it was in his head...the poor kid was 11 at the time and weighed 45lbs! He is slowly catching up but is 12 and still smaller than my 10 year old. It is so horrible to have to deal with this and not know what is wrong, and then once they made the changes needed it was so much better.  [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> 
> I didn't know that about cross-fit! The only people I know who do it are women...Ok then...I do hot yoga, peloton and running. Exercise is really the only way to lose weight and keep it off. Just find what works for you and enjoy (or hate the least!) and keep doing it, at a pace that you know you will be able to maintain for pretty much always, because otherwise the weight loss and benefits will just be temporary. The real trick is just getting into a regular exercise schedule, after you do that, it's a habit.
> 
> The funny thing with the dress I wanted made was that I thought it was a one-off from a few years ago because I bought it at Intermix. I looked up the designer, and was beyond thrilled to find that they have their own shop in the city and make the same dress in several colors. I still need a decent tailor, mostly for shortening/hemming, though.
> 
> I am ignoring those nut things too. Almond paste (marzipan) is my favorite!



Unrelated to anything in your post, but I followed the link to your website.  Your son is AMAZZZZZING!


----------



## MSO13

Morning cafe!
dharma, I can't wait to see more when you have better weefee [emoji8]

in the theme of exercise I have managed to workout 4 days in a row which is a good start to my perfect activity month with my Apple Watch. I can maintain my weight loss with food but to lose I have to work out. i normally try to do too much and burn out so for this week I'm doing just 30 minutes on my AMT, my home torture device which is part elliptical and part stair climber. Actually I like it very much and I'm glad I have it as there are no close gyms, just fancy personal training group classes and I'm not up for group classes in the early morning. DH and I went for a 5 mile trail walk on Sunday and that was nice too. 

I'm taking a personal day and waiting at home for Fed Ex to deliver something from Chanel [emoji41] hopefully they'll get here by noon as I have errands and a date with my H SA! I'm not going to wait all day, I'll just go pick it up if I miss them.


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning cafe!
> dharma, I can't wait to see more when you have better weefee [emoji8]
> 
> in the theme of exercise I have managed to workout 4 days in a row which is a good start to my perfect activity month with my Apple Watch. I can maintain my weight loss with food but to lose I have to work out. i normally try to do too much and burn out so for this week I'm doing just 30 minutes on my AMT, my home torture device which is part elliptical and part stair climber. Actually I like it very much and I'm glad I have it as there are no close gyms, just fancy personal training group classes and I'm not up for group classes in the early morning. DH and I went for a 5 mile trail walk on Sunday and that was nice too.
> 
> I'm taking a personal day and waiting at home for Fed Ex to deliver something from Chanel [emoji41] hopefully they'll get here by noon as I have errands and a date with my H SA! I'm not going to wait all day, I'll just go pick it up if I miss them.



Good job on the exercise Mrs O! I think it's a jacket from Chanel ? Yesterday my H SA called me to offer a 30 Birkin rouge grenat Togo with GHW. I turned it down. I am waiting on a true red with gold hardware. DH warned me not to regret!!! Hope I made the right decision. A true red is really what I wanted. Hope you will fetch something you have been looking for today. [emoji257][emoji257]


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Good job on the exercise Mrs O! I think it's a jacket from Chanel ? Yesterday my H SA called me to offer a 30 Birkin rouge grenat Togo with GHW. I turned it down. *I am waiting on a true red with gold hardware. DH warned me not to regret!!! *Hope I made the right decision. A true red is really what I wanted. Hope you will fetch something you have been looking for today. [emoji257][emoji257]



Having the strength not to settle for something that is close, but not really what you want, is one of the biggest challenges of Hermes.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cordeliere said:


> Unrelated to anything in your post, but I followed the link to your website.  Your son is AMAZZZZZING!



[emoji92][emoji92]Thank you so much, Cordeliere![emoji92][emoji92] 
I am the opposite of pushy stage mom (did not let the agent hear him sing for years, etc) but to some extent he has to be out there.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cordeliere said:


> Having the strength not to settle for something that is close, but not really what you want, is one of the biggest challenges of Hermes.



We need a thread of "Hermès truths" and that should be the very first post!!!


----------



## EmileH

Hi guys. I lost track of this thread. Work is so busy and the ac was out today. [emoji29]

The ankle strap shoes that I wanted arrived.. I have a complete set now: flats, ankle strap block heels and pumps. 




If anyone is looking for the runway sling backs in creme and black size 38 pm me. I'm sending mine back to the SA.


----------



## Mindi B

BBC, not only is your son a quintuple talent, but he is darn cute, too.  (Um, I mean that in a totally non-creepy way, truly!)
And shooz porn from Pocketbook Pup!  That is an outstanding collection.


----------



## EmileH

On the subject of finding a good tailor: I have had the worst time with MaxMara. I bought the classic camel hair wrap coat in navy. I took it in to my local store have the sleeves and length shortened just a bit. I figured it was a tough job and I wanted it five correctly. I picked it up and the hem was completely crooked. Oh and they charged me $110 to alter a brand new full priced coat. So I expected a lot better job. They took the coat back in, refunded my alterations fee and had the hem redone. It arrived today. It's a bit better but still not great and where they sewed the lining to the coat it is coming apart. I can't believe it. I have to bring it back again. I asked for a new replacement coat. I think I'll just wear it too long. I'm not sure their tailor had any idea what she's doing. They are clearly trying but just don't seem to have a good tailor. [emoji849]


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> On the subject of finding a good tailor: I have had the worst time with MaxMara. I bought the classic camel hair wrap coat in navy. I took it in to my local store have the sleeves and length shortened just a bit. I figured it was a tough job and I wanted it five correctly. I picked it up and the hem was completely crooked. Oh and they charged me $110 to alter a brand new full priced coat. So I expected a lot better job. They took the coat back in, refunded my alterations fee and had the hem redone. It arrived today. It's a bit better but still not great and where they sewed the lining to the coat it is coming apart. I can't believe it. I have to bring it back again. I asked for a new replacement coat. I think I'll just wear it too long. I'm not sure their tailor had any idea what she's doing. They are clearly trying but just don't seem to have a good tailor. [emoji849]


If you love the coat, just try to find a men's wear tailor who deals with heavier fabrics and have it hemmed there.  Is it worth another trip into town for it?



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi guys. I lost track of this thread. Work is so busy and the ac was out today. [emoji29]
> 
> The ankle strap shoes that I wanted arrived.. I have a complete set now: flats, ankle strap block heels and pumps.
> 
> View attachment 3401953
> 
> 
> If anyone is looking for the runway sling backs in creme and black size 38 pm me. I'm sending mine back to the SA.



Great collection!


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> BBC, not only is your son a quintuple talent, but he is darn cute, too.  (Um, I mean that in a totally non-creepy way, truly!)
> And shooz porn from Pocketbook Pup!  That is an outstanding collection.



Thanks. These aren't the kind of shoes that DH considers porn. [emoji23] I'm not sure men love Chanel for a multitude of reasons. He considers these shoes only slightly less objectionable than roger  viviers, which he insists on making pilgrim jokes about. [emoji849]


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> If you love the coat, just try to find a men's wear tailor who deals with heavier fabrics and have it hemmed there.  Is it worth another trip into town for it?
> 
> 
> 
> Great collection!



I really feel like they botched this so badly that I deserve s new coat. I have a tailor who can do basic things but no one who I can trust with something like this. That's why I brought it to them. At least the responsibility is on them to make it right. I have to go in for my hair appointment next week so I'll bring it back. It's a $3000 coat. Ironically I bought a $600 coat at Reiss last year and they shortened it fir $50 and did a good job. Maybe I should ask who does their work.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I really feel like they botched this so badly that I deserve s new coat. I have a tailor who can do basic things but no one who I can trust with something like this. That's why I brought it to them. At least the responsibility is on them to make it right. I have to go in for my hair appointment next week so I'll bring it back. It's a $3000 coat. Ironically I bought a $600 coat at Reiss last year and they shortened it fir $50 and did a good job. Maybe I should ask who does their work.


I would make them take the coat back and refund your money.  Maybe it is time to start over with a new piece?


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> I would make them take the coat back and refund your money.  Maybe it is time to start over with a new piece?



The coat is wonderful. The fabric is very beautiful. And it fits nicely over suit jackets in the winter. So I want that coat. I'm hoping they can correct the situation.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The coat is wonderful. The fabric is very beautiful. And it fits nicely over suit jackets in the winter. So I want that coat. I'm hoping they can correct the situation.


They should be ashamed!  I still would find another tailor rather than bringing it back to those incompetents!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> On the subject of finding a good tailor: I have had the worst time with MaxMara. I bought the classic camel hair wrap coat in navy. I took it in to my local store have the sleeves and length shortened just a bit. I figured it was a tough job and I wanted it five correctly. I picked it up and the hem was completely crooked. Oh and they charged me $110 to alter a brand new full priced coat. So I expected a lot better job. They took the coat back in, refunded my alterations fee and had the hem redone. It arrived today. It's a bit better but still not great and where they sewed the lining to the coat it is coming apart. I can't believe it. I have to bring it back again. I asked for a new replacement coat. I think I'll just wear it too long. I'm not sure their tailor had any idea what she's doing. They are clearly trying but just don't seem to have a good tailor. [emoji849]



Incompetence is so annoying.   And there seems to be more of it every day.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> BBC, not only is your son a quintuple talent, but he is darn cute, too.  (Um, I mean that in a totally non-creepy way, truly!).



Totally agree.  What a blessed person.


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> Having the strength not to settle for something that is close, but not really what you want, is one of the biggest challenges of Hermes.



You're like the Yoda of the Hermes forums Cordy!


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Having the strength not to settle for something that is close, but not really what you want, is one of the biggest challenges of Hermes.



A greater truth has never been spoken. It's so hard. But absolutely the right thing to do.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

I had such a good afternoon, I thought I might just post a box photo and then tell you I'm sleepy and I'll be back to reveal any minute now but come back on Saturday  

But I'll be back to share with you after I eat my healthy salad for dinner. Stay tuned!


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Incompetence is so annoying.   And there seems to be more of it every day.



I think it goes back to what we said earlier. There just aren't as many people with these skills anymore. Probably because most people won't invest in their services.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I had such a good afternoon, I thought I might just post a box photo and then tell you I'm sleepy and I'll be back to reveal any minute now but come back on Saturday
> 
> But I'll be back to share with you after I eat my healthy salad for dinner. Stay tuned!
> View attachment 3402066



Woohoo! Standing by.....


----------



## Mindi B

MrsO, you are a stinker!    Can't wait to see the goods, but healthy salad takes precedence.  Well, I assume it does.  I actually wouldn't know.  I had a hot dog and cookies for dinner.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> MrsO, you are a stinker!    Can't wait to see the goods, but healthy salad takes precedence.  Well, I assume it does.  I actually wouldn't know.  I had a hot dog and cookies for dinner.


I'm watermarking while I chew I promise. The salad place has "healthy" ish desserts so I have strawberries with a little whipped cream and sprinkled with chocolate chips!


----------



## MSO13

Ok I'm back with only 40 minutes between posts! 

I had a great time catching up with my SA, normally I'm there when it's busier but today we just chatted, gossiped and looked at the RTW book and Scarves/Shawls. Sadly not much in Fall is speaking to me, the shawls are not my style. I have my name down for the Dallet but that's about it so far. There was one Exceptional piece, an Imprimier Feu but at 1/2 a Birkin Unit-not likely to be coming home with me. All in all the Fall thread has most of the info, I didn't see anything new that I hadn't heard about so far. 

I got a new pair of shoes, the March mules and another bandana. Pani in black and white and my favorite of the day the Chèvre Envelope Trio in Canopee, Blue Paon and Azteque. Very functional and honestly a good buy for all 3 pieces at $1500 ish. I am loving my organized SLGs and it makes it fast and easy for me to switch bags. Then my Chanel jacket was waiting at Fed Ex for me. All in all a fun personal day!


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I had such a good afternoon, I thought I might just post a box photo and then tell you I'm sleepy and I'll be back to reveal any minute now but come back on Saturday
> 
> But I'll be back to share with you after I eat my healthy salad for dinner. Stay tuned!
> View attachment 3402066



What a tease[emoji56]


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ok I'm back with only 40 minutes between posts!
> 
> I had a great time catching up with my SA, normally I'm there when it's busier but today we just chatted, gossiped and looked at the RTW book and Scarves/Shawls. Sadly not much in Fall is speaking to me, the shawls are not my style. I have my name down for the Dallet but that's about it so far. There was one Exceptional piece, an Imprimier Feu but at 1/2 a Birkin Unit-not likely to be coming home with me. All in all the Fall thread has most of the info, I didn't see anything new that I hadn't heard about so far.
> 
> I got a new pair of shoes, the March mules and another bandana. Pani in black and white and my favorite of the day the Chèvre Envelope Trio in Canopee, Blue Paon and Azteque. Very functional and honestly a good buy for all 3 pieces at $1500 ish. I am loving my organized SLGs and it makes it fast and easy for me to switch bags. Then my Chanel jacket was waiting at Fed Ex for me. All in all a fun personal day!
> 
> View attachment 3402106
> View attachment 3402107
> View attachment 3402108
> View attachment 3402109
> View attachment 3402110



I just saw this update! I totally fell in love with your jacket!!! Absolutely elegant and versatile.  Love your shoes as well. What a fun day for you. [emoji126][emoji257][emoji7][emoji106]

For the little leather goods, they are coin holders and card holders?


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ok I'm back with only 40 minutes between posts!
> 
> I had a great time catching up with my SA, normally I'm there when it's busier but today we just chatted, gossiped and looked at the RTW book and Scarves/Shawls. Sadly not much in Fall is speaking to me, the shawls are not my style. I have my name down for the Dallet but that's about it so far. There was one Exceptional piece, an Imprimier Feu but at 1/2 a Birkin Unit-not likely to be coming home with me. All in all the Fall thread has most of the info, I didn't see anything new that I hadn't heard about so far.
> 
> I got a new pair of shoes, the March mules and another bandana. Pani in black and white and my favorite of the day the Chèvre Envelope Trio in Canopee, Blue Paon and Azteque. Very functional and honestly a good buy for all 3 pieces at $1500 ish. I am loving my organized SLGs and it makes it fast and easy for me to switch bags. Then my Chanel jacket was waiting at Fed Ex for me. All in all a fun personal day!
> 
> View attachment 3402106
> View attachment 3402107
> View attachment 3402108
> View attachment 3402109
> View attachment 3402110



Yay!!! Great purchases! You did have a good day.


----------



## Mindi B

Thumbs up on EVERYTHING!  When something is functional, versatile, AND beautiful, how can you say no?!


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Thumbs up on EVERYTHING!  When something is functional, versatile, AND beautiful, how can you say no?!



you better give me some likes to go with that thumbs up Ms Mindi!!! that's what it's for, right?


----------



## MSO13

cremel said:


> I just saw this update! I totally fell in love with your jacket!!! Absolutely elegant and versatile.  Love your shoes as well. What a fun day for you. [emoji126][emoji257][emoji7][emoji106]
> 
> For the little leather goods, they are coin holders and card holders?





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay!!! Great purchases! You did have a good day.



Thanks PP! It was a great day. 

The trio is pretty large and it's sort of a modular wallet, you could use each individually or put credit cards etc in one and cash/coins in the other. I'm going to mess around with them and see how they work best for me. I know the large envelope will be great for receipts and papers as I use a compact wallet and hate stuffing it with receipts!.


----------



## Mindi B

MrsOwen3 said:


> you better give me some likes to go with that thumbs up Ms Mindi!!! that's what it's for, right?



DONE!  Though I thought the main function of likes was to take a backhanded swing at someone who doesn't agree with you? 
I like your version of "likes" better, MrsO.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> DONE!  Though I thought the main function of likes was to take a backhanded swing at someone who doesn't agree with you?
> I like your version of "likes" better, MrsO.



Well that too but "passive aggressive pile on" doesn't fit under the profile pics


----------



## Mindi B

Dang it, where's the :ROFLMFAO: smiley?!


----------



## Kyokei

Hello everyone. I'm sorry I haven't been active as much lately; the new layout hasn't resonated with me so I was staying away for a while, but I really missed this Cafe.

How has everyone been?


----------



## Mindi B

Kyokei!  So good to see you again!  I hope more exposure to this "new look" tPF will lead you to find it more familiar and appealing.  It is growing on me. . . Slowly.  Anyhow, you have to keep visiting the Cafe, if only for the travel and fashion eye candy contributed by Cordy, dharma, PP, MrsO and others!


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> You're like the Yoda of the Hermes forums Cordy!



Practice I will at backwards talking.  

But thanks,  I like it.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ok I'm back with only 40 minutes between posts!
> 
> View attachment 3402106
> View attachment 3402107
> View attachment 3402108
> View attachment 3402109
> View attachment 3402110



I love absolutely everything.  It seemed like each item was better than the one just posted.   Will be eager to hear about your use of the slg.   They look awesome.


----------



## Cordeliere

Kyokei said:


> Hello everyone. I'm sorry I haven't been active as much lately; the new layout hasn't resonated with me so I was staying away for a while, but I really missed this Cafe.
> 
> How has everyone been?



Well you have been missed.   

Talk about putting your money where your mouth is.  You boycotted.  The rest of us just *****ed, moaned, and whined.

And as long as we are talking about *****ing, moaning, and whining, I would like to complain about the emoticons.  In the old format, if I held the cursor over one, it would tell me what it was.  In the new format, no help from the cursor and they all look alike to my old eyes.   Let's stage a boycott over that.  No more posts til we get better emoticons.   The only respite from this totally unacceptable situation was Mrs Owen's verbal emoticons.


----------



## Kyokei

Mindi B said:


> Kyokei!  So good to see you again!  I hope more exposure to this "new look" tPF will lead you to find it more familiar and appealing.  It is growing on me. . . Slowly.  Anyhow, you have to keep visiting the Cafe, if only for the travel and fashion eye candy contributed by Cordy, dharma, PP, MrsO and others!



Finally getting a B today made me give in! I can always visit on mobile and avoid the layout altogether.

I did miss everyone a lot! I've been watching some Japanese TV dramas where the characters carry Hermes... Always a treat to see


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> Hello everyone. I'm sorry I haven't been active as much lately; the new layout hasn't resonated with me so I was staying away for a while, but I really missed this Cafe.
> 
> How has everyone been?



Welcome back!![emoji257]


----------



## Cordeliere

Kyokei said:


> *Finally getting a B today *made me give in! I can always visit on mobile and avoid the layout altogether.
> 
> I did miss everyone a lot! I've been watching some Japanese TV dramas where the characters carry Hermes... Always a treat to see



Just slid that little comment in, huh?


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi guys. I lost track of this thread. Work is so busy and the ac was out today. [emoji29]
> 
> The ankle strap shoes that I wanted arrived.. I have a complete set now: flats, ankle strap block heels and pumps.
> 
> View attachment 3401953



A complete set.  Spoken like a true collector.  I am envious.  

I resist my inner collector.   But I would LOVE to have a complete collection of the vintage purses I adore.   But I know that I would never carry them all.  Still it would make me very happy to have them all sitting in my closet.  Just knowing that I had one of each of my beloved.  

So what is your relationship with your complete set?   Do you regularly wear all of them?   Do you love them equally?  Do you have favs?  Do you wear other brands, or are you faithful?  Do you feel at peace now that you have complete set?


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi guys. I lost track of this thread. Work is so busy and the ac was out today. [emoji29]
> 
> The ankle strap shoes that I wanted arrived.. I have a complete set now: flats, ankle strap block heels and pumps.
> 
> View attachment 3401953
> 
> 
> If anyone is looking for the runway sling backs in creme and black size 38 pm me. I'm sending mine back to the SA.



Wow you have got all of them! Drooling now. [emoji12][emoji12]I somehow always stick to the same pair for a long time before realizing there are others! Do you rotate them?


----------



## scarf1

Kyokei said:


> Finally getting a B today made me give in! I can always visit on mobile and avoid the layout altogether.
> 
> I did miss everyone a lot! I've been watching some Japanese TV dramas where the characters carry Hermes... Always a treat to see


Welcome back! 
I remember you lived in Japan for awhile -
Watched a cute movie on Netflix called Tokyo fiancée . No H that I noticed. But movie is in French mostly- about Belgian japonphile who goes to Tokyo and meets a Japanese Francophile.


----------



## rainneday

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ok I'm back with only 40 minutes between posts!
> 
> I had a great time catching up with my SA, normally I'm there when it's busier but today we just chatted, gossiped and looked at the RTW book and Scarves/Shawls. Sadly not much in Fall is speaking to me, the shawls are not my style. I have my name down for the Dallet but that's about it so far. There was one Exceptional piece, an Imprimier Feu but at 1/2 a Birkin Unit-not likely to be coming home with me. All in all the Fall thread has most of the info, I didn't see anything new that I hadn't heard about so far.
> 
> I got a new pair of shoes, the March mules and another bandana. Pani in black and white and my favorite of the day the Chèvre Envelope Trio in Canopee, Blue Paon and Azteque. Very functional and honestly a good buy for all 3 pieces at $1500 ish. I am loving my organized SLGs and it makes it fast and easy for me to switch bags. Then my Chanel jacket was waiting at Fed Ex for me. All in all a fun personal day!
> 
> View attachment 3402106
> View attachment 3402107
> View attachment 3402108
> View attachment 3402109
> View attachment 3402110



Now this is a reveal! Huge congrats! I love those little envelopes, what do you plan to use them to store? If you have them full with items please come back and show us, I am very interested. Looove those colors.


----------



## rainneday

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi guys. I lost track of this thread. Work is so busy and the ac was out today. [emoji29]
> 
> The ankle strap shoes that I wanted arrived.. I have a complete set now: flats, ankle strap block heels and pumps.
> 
> View attachment 3401953
> 
> 
> If anyone is looking for the runway sling backs in creme and black size 38 pm me. I'm sending mine back to the SA.



Wow, these are beautiful! Do you have a favorite pair? The black and cream with the strap is catching my eye.


----------



## Kyokei

scarf1 said:


> Welcome back!
> I remember you love bed in Japan for awhile -
> Watched a cute movie on Netflix called Tokyo fiancée . No H that I noticed. But movie is in French mostly- about Belgian japonphile who goes to Tokyo and meets a Japanese Francophile.



I haven't seen that one. I recently have watched Hanzawa Naoki and Yakou Kanransha which are based on Japanese novels.... both have some H thrown in there which was fun to see.


----------



## Kyokei

Cordeliere said:


> Just slid that little comment in, huh?



TPF is indeed the only place I can share the excitement. Most people I know wouldn't "get it" at all.


----------



## rainneday

Kyokei said:


> TPF is indeed the only place I can share the excitement. Most people I know wouldn't "get it" at all.



Your new bag is gorgeous, please post some shots of how you style it when you have a chance! And the bracelet!!!


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> Finally getting a B today made me give in! I can always visit on mobile and avoid the layout altogether.
> 
> I did miss everyone a lot! I've been watching some Japanese TV dramas where the characters carry Hermes... Always a treat to see



Congrats!! Photo please[emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

Hold it.., did you post a photo of the bag Kyokei? I don't see it. Congrats and welcome back

Cordeliare, the most annoying thing for me is that I used to be able to hold my finger on a post and a larger print version that I could read would show up. Now I'm back to squinting. There is no way to make the type bigger. That's part of why I just can't keep up. Are they trying to chase away anyone over 45?

Thanks for your comments on my shoes. I didn't really try to create a set. I have had the flats for years. The pumps and the ankle straps are just the perfect  shoes for me in terms of design and comfort so I bought both styles. I prefer the two tone but for some occasions they are too in your face Chanel. The ankle straps are definitely my favorite. They are really versatile and comfortable. 

I'm not loyal to one brand or style. Jimmy choo used to be my favorite for comfort and style. Their new designer ruined both a few years ago. Wish she would leave. Now I prefer manolos especially because you can choose your heel height. And Roger viviers. I have toyed with the idea of rock studs but I keep hoping they fade away. 

Now I'm kind of obsessed with finding chunky but attractive loafers like the manager at the George V Hermes was wearing when we were there. They looked so cool with her simple outfit.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hold it.., did you post a photo of the bag Kyokei? I don't see it. Congrats and welcome back
> 
> Cordeliare, the most annoying thing for me is that I used to be able to hold my finger on a post and a larger print version that I could read would show up. Now I'm back to squinting. There is no way to make the type bigger. That's part of why I just can't keep up. Are they trying to chase away anyone over 45?
> 
> Thanks for your comments on my shoes. I didn't really try to create a set. I have had the flats for years. The pumps and the ankle straps are just the perfect  shoes for me in terms of design and comfort so I bought both styles. I prefer the two tone but for some occasions they are too in your face Chanel. The ankle straps are definitely my favorite. They are really versatile and comfortable.
> 
> I'm not loyal to one brand or style. Jimmy choo used to be my favorite for comfort and style. Their new designer ruined both a few years ago. Wish she would leave. Now I prefer manolos especially because you can choose your heel height. And Roger viviers. I have toyed with the idea of rock studs but I keep hoping they fade away.
> 
> Now I'm kind of obsessed with finding chunky but attractive loafers like the manager at the George V Hermes was wearing when we were there. They looked so cool with her simple outfit.



Now the pictures are so small, we can't see those either.  ha ha   

Yeah I love ankle straps too.   To my eye, they look very feminine.   Even those with chunky heels

I hope you find chunky but attractive loafers, because I can't imagine them and I want to see a pic.


----------



## Cordeliere

rainneday said:


> Now this is a reveal! Huge congrats! I love those little envelopes, what do you plan to use them to store? If you have them full with items please come back and show us, I am very interested. Looove those colors.



+1  on wanting to see them in action.


----------



## tabbi001

Ooh the chanel pumps and slingbacks look so comfy! But I'm too scared to try them as I might find myself addicted and it will be very hard to stop! But if I do find them on sale, all the more I can't resist. Do those pumps ever go on sale in paris?


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> Ooh the chanel pumps and slingbacks look so comfy! But I'm too scared to try them as I might find myself addicted and it will be very hard to stop! But if I do find them on sale, all the more I can't resist. Do those pumps ever go on sale in paris?



I bought the two pairs of pumps in Paris. This was pre price change to equalize prices across continents. They were about 25% off US prices. I don't know if they raised the prices on shoes in Europe. The bags went up 15%. Shoes go on sale in the Us but the specific styles vary by store. Classic styles like this don't usually go on sale especially at the boutiques. Your best best is the department stores. I don't know about Paris sales. I have never been there during sale season.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Now the pictures are so small, we can't see those either.  ha ha
> 
> Yeah I love ankle straps too.   To my eye, they look very feminine.   Even those with chunky heels
> 
> I hope you find chunky but attractive loafers, because I can't imagine them and I want to see a pic.



If I find chunky loafers I'll let you know. The manager at the George V store was wearing black ankle pants and a simple black cashmere sweater, both a perfect fit of course, the loafers, a black cduc bracelet and a colorful scarf at her neck in the George v knot as MyH and I named it. It was so perfectly edited. I'm still thinking about her outfit 3 months later.


----------



## tabbi001

Thanks so much! I was just thinking of venturing into chanel shoes or maybe their jewelry? As much as I love H bags and scarves, I don't fancy their shoes or fine jewelry...


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> If I find chunky loafers I'll let you know. The manager at the George V store was wearing black ankle pants and a simple black cashmere sweater, both a perfect fit of course, the loafers, a black cduc bracelet and a colorful scarf at her neck in the George v knot as MyH and I named it. It was so perfectly edited. I'm still thinking about her outfit 3 months later.



Sounds divine.


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> Thanks so much! I was just thinking of venturing into chanel shoes or maybe their jewelry? As much as I love H bags and scarves, I don't fancy their shoes or fine jewelry...



I'm having fun mixing and matching costume and fine jewelry from various brands. It is a bit challenging for me. You know that famous Chanel quote "take one thing off before you leave the house"? I think I'm sort of the opposite. I tend to under accessorize. Probably all those years in catholic school when I wasn't allowed to wear jewelry. I'm just not used to putting it all together. But it's fun to play with my new accessories. 

Btw, Chanel jewelry was also a nice savings in Europe. I'm not sure what happened to those prices either.


----------



## Cordeliere

I am up early and have been outside working in the garden while it is still cool.  Cool is a relative term in Florida in July.   It just means the sun is not beating down on me in addition to the high temperature and humidity.    But I feel like I need a little posting treat to reward myself for being productive.   So I thought I would share my latest inspiration in my quest to be the tropical French girl.

My scarf collection is growing and I still only know one tie.   Yes, I freely admit I am the village scarf idiot.  Pinterest usually sends me boards about bathroom tile and I am so over bathroom tile since our house is done.  But the digital spies have picked up my interest in scarves and sent a Pinterest board on scarves.    They were not Hermes scarves but they had a youthful vibe to the way they were tied.  I downloaded 7 zillion pictures.  Upon examining them I detected some patterns to what I like.

Last weeks scarf epiphany was I don't like stuff around my neck.  I need it loose.

Looking at what I picked off the Pinterest board, I realized I like big, dramatic, and asymmetrical.

I also realized I like the plain old ordinary tie that requires no special training.  And I really liked seeing these ties with casual clothes.

I had been thinking about wearing gavroches on my bags as a way of getting silkie fun into to my summer wardrobe.  But looking at these picks, I realized I can go big there (big as in a 90).

I won't post all 7 zillion pics, but here are a few of my favorites for illustration.


*Scarves on Bags*
.
	

		
			
		

		
	





*Big, Dramatic, Asymmetrical *






*Ties for the clueless*









Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Mindi B

Cordy, for what it's worth, I am also a paid-up member in the Village Scarf Idiot Club.  ("You can drop a coin in her cup, but don't meet her eeeeeyes. . . . ")
I have NO spatial intelligence.  None.  If I want to try a new knot, I show it to DH and he recreates it for me.
Fortunately I, like you, prefer looser knots and I am happy just throwing a scarf around my neck without tying it at all.  Also, scarf rings can really help.
But in my next life, I'm gonna be Mai Tai.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> I am up early and have been outside working in the garden while it is still cool.  Cool is a relative term in Florida in July.   It just means the sun is not beating down on me in addition to the high temperature and humidity.    But I feel like I need a little posting treat to reward myself for being productive.   So I thought I would share my latest inspiration in my quest to be the tropical French girl.
> 
> My scarf collection is growing and I still only know one tie.   Yes, I freely admit I am the village scarf idiot.  Pinterest usually sends me boards about bathroom tile and I am so over bathroom tile since our house is done.  But the digital spies have picked up my interest in scarves and sent a Pinterest board on scarves.    They were not Hermes scarves but they had a youthful vibe to the way they were tied.  I downloaded 7 zillion pictures.  Upon examining them I detected some patterns to what I like.
> 
> Last weeks scarf epiphany was I don't like stuff around my neck.  I need it loose.
> 
> Looking at what I picked off the Pinterest board, I realized I like big, dramatic, and asymmetrical.
> 
> I also realized I like the plain old ordinary tie that requires no special training.  And I really liked seeing these ties with casual clothes.
> 
> I had been thinking about wearing gavroches on my bags as a way of getting silkie fun into to my summer wardrobe.  But looking at these picks, I realized I can go big there (big as in a 90).
> 
> I won't post all 7 zillion pics, but here are a few of my favorites for illustration.
> 
> 
> *Scarves on Bags*
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402345
> View attachment 3402346
> 
> 
> *Big, Dramatic, Asymmetrical *
> 
> View attachment 3402348
> View attachment 3402349
> View attachment 3402350
> 
> 
> *Ties for the clueless*
> 
> View attachment 3402351
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



I love these ideas. I'm not sure about the long scarf on a bag. It looks great in photos but it might be cumbersome and get dirty in real life. Don't you think? I do like the lengthening looks that you chose here. If I do a shorter tie closer to the neck in winter I add a long necklace. Short scarf tie, long necklace. Long scarf tie, short necklace. That's my formula. Or simple bias fold not tied long necklace. I'm not sure I could bear anything around my neck in Florida in the summer. I also want to try MyH's twilly in a farandole necklace trick for warm weather when I don't want a scarf around my neck.  I have a scarf board on Pinterest. I'm @elichihuahua.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B [emoji92]thank you![emoji92] and totally not creepy, no worries. [emoji5] He's very cute....and doesn't look like me at all!

PBP I feel like a real outsider never having any of these kinds of shoes and not even being interested in them. They are beautiful and classic. I don't buy very many shoes because I tend to wear the same pairs over and over until they give up on me. My really good shoes I'm afraid to wear (I bought Loro Piana's Tower Bridge boots five years ago and have worn them three times. My rockstuds have left the house twice). The ones with the heels look pretty - and they are comfortable? What are they called?

I know EXACTLY the coat you are talking about - it is beautiful and their most classic piece. Absolutely stunning and worth the extra effort!!! Unfortunately my MaxMara doesn't have a great tailor either because I am forever fussing with a piece I had tailored there, too!

MrsOwen I love your purchases! OMG that jacket!!!!! [emoji177] Definitely need to find out more about those envelopes, I haven't seen them yet. DS1 has a casting downtown today, I'm hoping it's one of the studios near the Wall Street boutique so we can pop in for a visit.

Great to see you here, Kyokei! Now I've gotta find pics of your new B! [emoji322]

Cordeliere, those pics are very pretty, although some are, shall we say, impractical. If I tied a scarf on my bag like the first one, it would drag on the floor! I like it loose too, and sometimes in the summer I'll tie one as a headband (easier to do with the mousseline). I like the look of the pirate, but I feel too costume-y doing that. H used to make books with ways to tie scarves, then they would do a mini-insert in the seasonal booklets, but I'm sure they still have scarf-tying diagrams on the website. I haven't looked lately, but I'm sure it's there somewhere....used to be called "playtime with your scarf" or something like that.


----------



## momasaurus

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ok I'm back with only 40 minutes between posts!
> 
> I had a great time catching up with my SA, normally I'm there when it's busier but today we just chatted, gossiped and looked at the RTW book and Scarves/Shawls. Sadly not much in Fall is speaking to me, the shawls are not my style. I have my name down for the Dallet but that's about it so far. There was one Exceptional piece, an Imprimier Feu but at 1/2 a Birkin Unit-not likely to be coming home with me. All in all the Fall thread has most of the info, I didn't see anything new that I hadn't heard about so far.
> 
> I got a new pair of shoes, the March mules and another bandana. Pani in black and white and my favorite of the day the Chèvre Envelope Trio in Canopee, Blue Paon and Azteque. Very functional and honestly a good buy for all 3 pieces at $1500 ish. I am loving my organized SLGs and it makes it fast and easy for me to switch bags. Then my Chanel jacket was waiting at Fed Ex for me. All in all a fun personal day!
> 
> View attachment 3402106
> View attachment 3402107
> View attachment 3402108
> View attachment 3402109
> View attachment 3402110


OOOoh - all nice!! I want to know more about this envelope trio. Can't find it on the website. What is the size? Looks super-handy!


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Mindi B [emoji92]thank you![emoji92] and totally not creepy, no worries. [emoji5] He's very cute....and doesn't look like me at all!
> 
> PBP I feel like a real outsider never having any of these kinds of shoes and not even being interested in them. They are beautiful and classic. I don't buy very many shoes because I tend to wear the same pairs over and over until they give up on me. My really good shoes I'm afraid to wear (I bought Loro Piana's Tower Bridge boots five years ago and have worn them three times. My rockstuds have left the house twice). The ones with the heels look pretty - and they are comfortable? What are they called?
> 
> I know EXACTLY the coat you are talking about - it is beautiful and their most classic piece. Absolutely stunning and worth the extra effort!!! Unfortunately my MaxMara doesn't have a great tailor either because I am forever fussing with a piece I had tailored there, too!
> 
> MrsOwen I love your purchases! OMG that jacket!!!!! [emoji177] Definitely need to find out more about those envelopes, I haven't seen them yet. DS1 has a casting downtown today, I'm hoping it's one of the studios near the Wall Street boutique so we can pop in for a visit.
> 
> Great to see you here, Kyokei! Now I've gotta find pics of your new B! [emoji322]
> 
> Cordeliere, those pics are very pretty, although some are, shall we say, impractical. If I tied a scarf on my bag like the first one, it would drag on the floor! I like it loose too, and sometimes in the summer I'll tie one as a headband (easier to do with the mousseline). I like the look of the pirate, but I feel too costume-y doing that. H used to make books with ways to tie scarves, then they would do a mini-insert in the seasonal booklets, but I'm sure they still have scarf-tying diagrams on the website. I haven't looked lately, but I'm sure it's there somewhere....used to be called "playtime with your scarf" or something like that.



Hi. Interesting about your MaxMara experience. Thanks for letting me know. I'm going to try to get a new coat from them and just have the sleeves altered and keep the length. For some reason they can handle sleeves but not the coat hem.

The pumps are very comfortable. They have a thicker heel that's not too high. But if they aren't your style don't even give them a second thought. You have great style. 

I'm guilty of not wearing my best pieces as often as I should. I'm trying to break that habit.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> If I find chunky loafers I'll let you know. The manager at the George V store was wearing black ankle pants and a simple black cashmere sweater, both a perfect fit of course, the loafers, a black cduc bracelet and a colorful scarf at her neck in the George v knot as MyH and I named it. It was so perfectly edited. I'm still thinking about her outfit 3 months later.


I'm also still remembering your post about her outfit. I wish I could get a "uniform" like this, simple and perfectly tailored. I should replace my closet full of crappy stuff with a few nice pieces!! Can we please go shopping together?


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love these ideas. I'm not sure about the long scarf on a bag. It looks great in photos but it might be cumbersome and get dirty in real life. Don't you think?



You are absolutely right.   I was hoping for some feedback.  Thank you for pointing out the obvious.  

Just curious.  Where do people put their bags while driving.   Passenger seat?   All the old people here are really bad drivers.   I end up hitting the brakes suddenly and my bag flys to the floor.   (Insert frowny face.)   I think it needs a car seat.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> I'm also still remembering your post about her outfit. I wish I could get a "uniform" like this, simple and perfectly tailored. I should replace my closet full of crappy stuff with a few nice pieces!! Can we please go shopping together?



I'd love to! I can't say that I have it down either. The French are so darned good at it. I will say that being skinny helps with the perfectly tailored thing. No lumps or bumps anywhere so they can wear such fitted things. Where's the green with envy emoji when I need it?


----------



## Cordeliere

BBC said:


> Cordeliere, those pics are very pretty, although some are, shall we say, impractical. If I tied a scarf on my bag like the first one, it would drag on the floor! I like it loose too, and sometimes in the summer I'll tie one as a headband (easier to do with the mousseline). I like the look of the pirate, but I feel too costume-y doing that. H used to make books with ways to tie scarves, then they would do a mini-insert in the seasonal booklets, but I'm sure they still have scarf-tying diagrams on the website. I haven't looked lately, but I'm sure it's there somewhere....used to be called "playtime with your scarf" or something like that.



You make the same good point as PBP about the bag scarf.  I had not thought of the scarf on the head as looking like a pirate, but that captures it perfectly.   Not really my style.    So many of the ways I see Hermes scarves tied just seem too fussy for my style.   Do you think the big side diagonal is impractical also?


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> You make the same good point as PBP about the bag scarf.  I had not thought of the scarf on the head as looking like a pirate, but that captures it perfectly.   Not really my style.    So many of the ways I see Hermes scarves tied just seem too fussy for my style.   Do you think the big side diagonal is impractical also?



I have worn the big side diagonal. I really like it. It's nice with large formats and mousselines too. When they trail after me a bit as I walk I feel like Grace Kelly in to catch a thief if only for a second or two.


----------



## scarf1

MrsO- love to hear how you use it, the trio looks intriguing
PBP- you always look elegant to me- the Chanel shoes with the ankle strap would be my fav!
Kyokei- do you watch the Japanese tv series on Netflix? And do they have English subtitles.
Corde- I like scarves loose around my neck too!  I think you need a mousseline !


----------



## katekluet

Cordy, I laughed...I put my bag in the doggie car seat !   Enjoyed your French shoe observations.
Mrs.O, hearty congrats to your DH on his success! Love your new treasures
Kyokei, Hi, what a beautiful new bag, love the color.... and I can see you fitting it so well with your style


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ok I'm back with only 40 minutes between posts!
> 
> I had a great time catching up with my SA, normally I'm there when it's busier but today we just chatted, gossiped and looked at the RTW book and Scarves/Shawls. Sadly not much in Fall is speaking to me, the shawls are not my style. I have my name down for the Dallet but that's about it so far. There was one Exceptional piece, an Imprimier Feu but at 1/2 a Birkin Unit-not likely to be coming home with me. All in all the Fall thread has most of the info, I didn't see anything new that I hadn't heard about so far.
> 
> I got a new pair of shoes, the March mules and another bandana. Pani in black and white and my favorite of the day the Chèvre Envelope Trio in Canopee, Blue Paon and Azteque. Very functional and honestly a good buy for all 3 pieces at $1500 ish. I am loving my organized SLGs and it makes it fast and easy for me to switch bags. Then my Chanel jacket was waiting at Fed Ex for me. All in all a fun personal day!
> 
> View attachment 3402106
> View attachment 3402107
> View attachment 3402108
> View attachment 3402109
> View attachment 3402110



This is what I call a productive day!  Congratulations on all the goodies.


----------



## MSO13

Thanks everyone for the congrats! I will take measurements and post details on the Envelope/Pouch set shortly!


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> Cordy, for what it's worth, I am also a paid-up member in the Village Scarf Idiot Club. * ("You can drop a coin in her cup, but don't meet her eeeeeyes. . . . ")*
> I have NO spatial intelligence.  None.  If I want to try a new knot, I show it to DH and he recreates it for me.
> Fortunately I, like you, prefer looser knots and I am happy just throwing a scarf around my neck without tying it at all.  Also, scarf rings can really help.
> But in my next life, I'm gonna be Mai Tai.



How many days worth of the cup does it take to buy a moussie?  I am seriously thinking about going back to work to support my Hermes habit, but I am flexible.  If we lived in the same town, we could work a corner in shifts like the pan-handling teams do in LA.  You know--share the same sign--"will work for Hermes."   People who were good at it could earn $50k working Santa Monica Blvd by the 405.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have worn the big side diagonal. I really like it. It's nice with large formats and mousselines too. When they trail after me a bit as I walk I feel like Grace Kelly in to catch a thief if only for a second or two.




Very relieved to hear that it is not impractical.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> How many days worth of the cup does it take to buy a moussie?  I am seriously thinking about going back to work to support my Hermes habit, but I am flexible.  If we lived in the same town, we could work a corner in shifts like the pan-handling teams do in LA.  You know--share the same sign--"will work for Hermes."   People who were good at it could earn $50k working Santa Monica Blvd by the 405.



I think you need a mousseline. There are some wonderful designs for this season. [emoji4]


----------



## gracekelly

I tend to wear a pochette more than a large scarf of a bag.  It gives a good pop of color and isn't so large that you feel like you are dragging around a piece of fabric.  The largest scarf I have tried is a 70cm.  I just can't handle a 90cm.


----------



## Cordeliere

rainneday said:


> Your new bag is gorgeous, please post some shots of how you style it when you have a chance! And the bracelet!!!





katekluet said:


> Kyokei, Hi, what a beautiful new bag, love the color.... and I can see you fitting it so well with your style



Where is the picture of the bag????    I have looked 3 times and can't find it.    

On a different point, multi-quote is a nightmare to figure out.  I still don't know what I did that made it finally work.


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> Where is the picture of the bag????    I have looked 3 times and can't find it.
> 
> On a different point, multi-quote is a nightmare to figure out.  I still don't know what I did that made it finally work.



@Kyokei posted a reveal thread, you can click her name and then posts and you can see the reveal!


----------



## Mindi B

Cordy, it's a deal.  Meet you on the corner.


----------



## Kyokei

katekluet, rainneday, cremel, BBC, and PBP (I think that is everyone...? Going through this post quickly so sorry if I missed anyone!!): thank you! I plan on taking more pictures of it today in better lighting than there was in the boutique where I snapped the two from my reveal thread. I’ll share one again on here with you all when I do!



PBP: I actually bought my first pair of Jimmy Choo heels yesterday. I have a pair of boots by him, but always passed on the heels for Manolo etc. I’m hoping it is comfort with wear. I’m not loyal to one brand either, though I do love Manolos, the classic CLs (the non classics can be a bit much for an everyday shoe for me), Saint Laurent, etc. I haven’t ventured into Chanel shoes yet.



Mindi, I always see pictures of knots I love but can never seem to figure them out either. I need to experiment more.



scarf: I mostly watch in other places though sometimes Netflix. You can easily find ones with English subtitles but I watch whatever is available, subs or no.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

I'm back with the intel on the Envelope/Pouch Trio. I had seen these in the book of Petite Maroquinerie for the Spring season, it was a little look book to show clients and it showed the Tutti Fruiti and the Mini Kelly and other small bags and SLGs for the season. My SA and I were just flipping through and I saw the trio. It comes in about 5-6 different color combos but many were light or bright and I was worried they'd get so dirty in my bag. I also love Olive Green so this one was perfect for me. At $1525 USD I think they are a very good price for Chèvre. Comparable SLGS are much more expensive and the two pouches have outside pockets and the zip compartment. My store just got this one set in and it happened to be the colors I wanted so they put it aside for me. I think my SLG assortment is good for a while! Oh and thanks to my comparison photo, it's clear that the bright color is Blue Azteque as I have a Calvi in that color also. I can give anyone that wants the ref number this evening, it's on the receipt. 

Measurements:
Large Envelope 8.25" x 5.75" or 21cm x 15cm
Medium Pouch:  7.25" x 4.75" or 18cm x 12cm
Small Pouch: 6" x 4" or 15cm x 10.5cm

I'm using the big for lip stuff, the medium for eye drops and extra contacts and the small for receipts. Because they are soft Chèvre I think they will stretch out a bit and I'm ok with that but if you're someone that doesn't like marks etc, they will really only hold cards, paper or cash. Daily I carry a Bastia for coins, 2 Calvi one for my business cards and one for insurance and store credit cards/rewards cards, a mini or PM Ulysses depending on the bag and my LV compact wallet. Here they are in my HAC.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think you need a mousseline. There are some wonderful designs for this season. [emoji4]



I totally agree.   I need a moussie.   I got Under the Waves moussie at duty free in Paris.  I love it.  The weight makes perfect sense for Florida.  All Hermes items are like peanuts.  You can't eat just one.   I am eying this moussie on Hermes website.    The color really appeals to me but who knows if IRL it is anything close to this.   I figure in August I will drag DH to Miami and hopefully see it there.  

There is also one on evil bay that is calling my name.  I figured I should wait til all our tenants get their rent in before I spring it on DH that I NEED that moussie on evil bay before Baby Jane gets it.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mrs O

What an awesomely cool set.  The combo of flaps, zippers, and pockets has fascinating balance and functionality.   Do you remember anything about the other color combinations?


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> You are absolutely right.   I was hoping for some feedback.  Thank you for pointing out the obvious.
> 
> Just curious.  Where do people put their bags while driving.   Passenger seat?   All the old people here are really bad drivers.   I end up hitting the brakes suddenly and my bag flys to the floor.   (Insert frowny face.)   I think it needs a car seat.



LOL! Yes that happened to me too. It landed on the floor from passenger seat. So I formed this habit to hold the bag when I make sudden turn or brake. It's like that episode in Seinfield. Gorge's dad used to put his hands in front of his mother's chest to "provide protection" for emergency situations while there was definitely hidden agenda...)


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I'm back with the intel on the Envelope/Pouch Trio. I had seen these in the book of Petite Maroquinerie for the Spring season, it was a little look book to show clients and it showed the Tutti Fruiti and the Mini Kelly and other small bags and SLGs for the season. My SA and I were just flipping through and I saw the trio. It comes in about 5-6 different color combos but many were light or bright and I was worried they'd get so dirty in my bag. I also love Olive Green so this one was perfect for me. At $1525 USD I think they are a very good price for Chèvre. Comparable SLGS are much more expensive and the two pouches have outside pockets and the zip compartment. My store just got this one set in and it happened to be the colors I wanted so they put it aside for me. I think my SLG assortment is good for a while! Oh and thanks to my comparison photo, it's clear that the bright color is Blue Azteque as I have a Calvi in that color also. I can give anyone that wants the ref number this evening, it's on the receipt.
> 
> Measurements:
> Large Envelope 8.25" x 5.75" or 21cm x 15cm
> Medium Pouch:  7.25" x 4.75" or 18cm x 12cm
> Small Pouch: 6" x 4" or 15cm x 10.5cm
> 
> I'm using the big for lip stuff, the medium for eye drops and extra contacts and the small for receipts. Because they are soft Chèvre I think they will stretch out a bit and I'm ok with that but if you're someone that doesn't like marks etc, they will really only hold cards, paper or cash. Daily I carry a Bastia for coins, 2 Calvi one for my business cards and one for insurance and store credit cards/rewards cards, a mini or PM Ulysses depending on the bag and my LV compact wallet. Here they are in my HAC.
> 
> View attachment 3402490
> View attachment 3402491
> View attachment 3402492



Wow you are a super organized lady I have to say!!! Love the way you keep things so beat in your bag. 

I ended up buying bag insert. A few from Hermes and some from maitai. http://maitaicollection.com/collections/bag-inserts. I found the 36" insert from maitai actually works better than the Hermes large insert for garden party 36.


----------



## Mindi B

And, MrsO, the largest pouch would make a neat envelope clutch in a pinch!  MULTI-multi-tasking SLGs; I love 'em.  I also share your taste in colors.  Perfection!


----------



## cremel

Here is Kyokei bag. I found it!!


----------



## Mindi B

SUCH a beautiful color.  It glows.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I'm back with the intel on the Envelope/Pouch Trio. I had seen these in the book of Petite Maroquinerie for the Spring season, it was a little look book to show clients and it showed the Tutti Fruiti and the Mini Kelly and other small bags and SLGs for the season. My SA and I were just flipping through and I saw the trio. It comes in about 5-6 different color combos but many were light or bright and I was worried they'd get so dirty in my bag. I also love Olive Green so this one was perfect for me. At $1525 USD I think they are a very good price for Chèvre. Comparable SLGS are much more expensive and the two pouches have outside pockets and the zip compartment. My store just got this one set in and it happened to be the colors I wanted so they put it aside for me. I think my SLG assortment is good for a while! Oh and thanks to my comparison photo, it's clear that the bright color is Blue Azteque as I have a Calvi in that color also. I can give anyone that wants the ref number this evening, it's on the receipt.
> 
> Measurements:
> Large Envelope 8.25" x 5.75" or 21cm x 15cm
> Medium Pouch:  7.25" x 4.75" or 18cm x 12cm
> Small Pouch: 6" x 4" or 15cm x 10.5cm
> 
> I'm using the big for lip stuff, the medium for eye drops and extra contacts and the small for receipts. Because they are soft Chèvre I think they will stretch out a bit and I'm ok with that but if you're someone that doesn't like marks etc, they will really only hold cards, paper or cash. Daily I carry a Bastia for coins, 2 Calvi one for my business cards and one for insurance and store credit cards/rewards cards, a mini or PM Ulysses depending on the bag and my LV compact wallet. Here they are in my HAC.
> 
> View attachment 3402490
> View attachment 3402491
> View attachment 3402492



Oooohh! I'm so envious of your totally organized bag.?[emoji7]


----------



## cremel

Wow that's the exactly same one my SA offered me yesterday. Kyokei I took the liberty and posted your bag photo here for everyone to see. We were so eager. [emoji7]how different this rouge grenat compared to true red??


----------



## Mindi B

cremel, are you gonna be twins with Kyokei?  It's so puuuurrrrrrteeeeee!


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> cremel, are you gonna be twins with Kyokei?  It's so puuuurrrrrrteeeeee!



Almost twins!! I got a Jose Jaipur 30 Birkin not long ago so I am waiting on a true red next.  I turned down the rouge grenat yesterday. Looking at the photos from Kyokei the bag is super lovely. 

Kyokei, I apologize for transferring your photo here. Cafe could not wait to see your bag!


----------



## Mindi B

Gotcha.  You are made of strong stuff, madam!  I tend to black out when offered a bag.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Here is Kyokei bag. I found it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402505



Love it! Is it rouge casque?


----------



## Mindi B

Rouge Grenat, I believe.


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> Rouge Grenat, I believe.



Yes


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Here is Kyokei bag. I found it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402505



Thank you so much.


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> Mrs O
> 
> What an awesomely cool set.  The combo of flaps, zippers, and pockets has fascinating balance and functionality.   Do you remember anything about the other color combinations?



Mostly brights, yellow, mustard, orange and reds. Spring/summer colors so the same colors at the lemons, oranges and apples. I don't think there were pastels at all. There was something with more blues but I don't recall any purples or moody fall colors


cremel said:


> Wow you are a super organized lady I have to say!!! Love the way you keep things so beat in your bag.
> 
> I ended up buying bag insert. A few from Hermes and some from maitai. http://maitaicollection.com/collections/bag-inserts. I found the 36" insert from maitai actually works better than the Hermes large insert for garden party 36.



This one is from Divide and Conquer on Etsy, it's the heaviest insert of the 3 I've tried but the pockets are so functional I love it. If I get a 35b I would get a Mai Tai-it's the lightest of the bunch and beautifully made but it's pockets don't hold my stuff well. I use a Mai Tai in my Kelly. 



Mindi B said:


> And, MrsO, the largest pouch would make a neat envelope clutch in a pinch!  MULTI-multi-tasking SLGs; I love 'em.  I also share your taste in colors.  Perfection!



Yes, I thought so too. I'm pleased to see I like Canopee as much as Vert Veronese. The new Oregano is too gray for me but green seems to be making a comeback. Olive green is 3rd on my wish list for a 35B which I'm hoping to find in Paris in Winter. 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oooohh! I'm so envious of your totally organized bag.?[emoji7]


Thanks, I remember you like super organized bags too right! This makes it easy to switch bags because if it's a small bag I don't need to bring everything with me. Plus H SLGs are under the radar so when I grab my card holder, there's no judgment and Etain matches my branding. I used to have a Gucci one and it was loud.


----------



## Cordeliere

katekluet said:


> Cordy, I laughed...I put my bag in the doggie car seat !



Not having a dog, I did not know about doggie car seats.   One would be perfect.  Nice sheepskin lining to baby the bag.  

Does yours sit on the console or the seat?


----------



## katekluet

Cordeliere said:


> Not having a dog, I did not know about doggie car seats.   One would be perfect.  Nice sheepskin lining to baby the bag.
> 
> Does yours sit on the console or the seat?


They are in the back seat, like little thrones...but the boys are safely harnessed in and can look out the window or take a nap...we like road trips and they are very happy to travel.
I guess you could seat belt your bag in too?


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> Rouge Grenat, I believe.



Love. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



MrsOwen3 said:


> Mostly brights, yellow, mustard, orange and reds. Spring/summer colors so the same colors at the lemons, oranges and apples. I don't think there were pastels at all. There was something with more blues but I don't recall any purples or moody fall colors
> 
> 
> This one is from Divide and Conquer on Etsy, it's the heaviest insert of the 3 I've tried but the pockets are so functional I love it. If I get a 35b I would get a Mai Tai-it's the lightest of the bunch and beautifully made but it's pockets don't hold my stuff well. I use a Mai Tai in my Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I thought so too. I'm pleased to see I like Canopee as much as Vert Veronese. The new Oregano is too gray for me but green seems to be making a comeback. Olive green is 3rd on my wish list for a 35B which I'm hoping to find in Paris in Winter.
> 
> Thanks, I remember you like super organized bags too right! This makes it easy to switch bags because if it's a small bag I don't need to bring everything with me. Plus H SLGs are under the radar so when I grab my card holder, there's no judgment and Etain matches my branding. I used to have a Gucci one and it was loud.



I'm an organization freak. [emoji23] I haven't gotten into the slgs but I should.


----------



## Kyokei

Yes, it's the new rouge grenat color! My ideal red.

Here she is in natural lighting. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## Mindi B

katekluet said:


> They are in the back seat, like little thrones...but the boys are safely harnessed in and can look out the window or take a nap...we like road trips and they are very happy to travel.
> I guess you could seat belt your bag in too?



I have the same sort of seats, kate!  Two in the back.  Since the little guys can see better, there's less risk of car sickness, and the harness option (the seats are seatbelted in place) offers additional safety for the dogs and the driver (no sudden lap dives from the canines).  And, yes, I think one of these would be an excellent purse throne, too.


----------



## momasaurus

Oh, I just revved up an old laptop where some tPF windows were open from last month. Guess what? The old format WAS MUCH BETTER! Easier to read, easier to see pix. Oh dear.


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> Gotcha.  You are made of strong stuff, madam!  I tend to black out when offered a bag.



Not really Mindi. I got at least two pieces that was not 100% what I wanted. Could not resist at all. Now I have learned to stick to what I would love, well, try to. [emoji1]


----------



## meazar

Popping in to say a quick hello!  Kyokei, gorgeous B!  Pdp, love the shoe collection- have lots of flats, but never considered the heels. Also lusting after everybody's new tweed jackets!  Feel like I've missed a lot. Hi to you all!


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> Oh, I just revved up an old laptop where some tPF windows were open from last month. Guess what? The old format WAS MUCH BETTER! Easier to read, easier to see pix. Oh dear.



Me 2. I prefer the old format just like I prefer the old queue system at FSH.


----------



## cremel

meazar said:


> Popping in to say a quick hello!  Kyokei, gorgeous B!  Pdp, love the shoe collection- have lots of flats, but never considered the heels. Also lusting after everybody's new tweed jackets!  Feel like I've missed a lot. Hi to you all!



Hello!


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> Yes, it's the new rouge grenat color! My ideal red.
> 
> Here she is in natural lighting. Sorry for the delay!
> 
> View attachment 3402594



It's truly beautiful!! Big congrats ! [emoji257][emoji257][emoji257][emoji257][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

Yes Mrs O, I found Mai tai the lightest of all. I like it very much. It has lots of pockets for my various junk.


----------



## cremel




----------



## Kyokei

Is anyone else having problems with colors being removed from your signature with the new layout?


----------



## cremel

I am also having technical issues. How can I remove a photo from a post? I got my bare foot in the garden party photo. Not so nice.


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> I am also having technical issues. How can I remove a photo from a post? I got my bare foot in the garden party photo. Not so nice.



go to edit and then more options.   the picture(s) will show up at the bottom.  There is a delete button on the far right.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> I am also having technical issues. How can I remove a photo from a post? I got my bare foot in the garden party photo. Not so nice.



You only have a few minutes to remove it. Don't feel badly. I accidentally captured a photo of my toilet in the mirror in one of my photos. [emoji15] I didn't notice your foot.


----------



## MSO13

There was a blogger who posted a photo of herself in the bath of her feet, she didn't notice how reflective the taps were...so embarrassing! She deleted it shortly after but still.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You only have a few minutes to remove it. Don't feel badly. I accidentally captured a photo of my toilet in the mirror in one of my photos. [emoji15] I didn't notice your foot.



Lol!! You did? Ah we all had our awkward moments. [emoji1] I hit or accidentally hit send by mistake here and there. Recently I sent a photo to my mother in law that my DH was wearing a sling. I completely didn't realize it ... He broke his arm at one point. Two minutes later beautiful mom( how French call mother in law) started her query. DH got all worked up and told me not to share things that he didn't want to tell his mom. (She got over worried for small things. )


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> go to edit and then more options.   the picture(s) will show up at the bottom.  There is a delete button on the far right.



Ok I must be a slow person on this. I looked around and didn't find delete after entering edit mode. I might have to look for delete on a computer not on cell phone.


----------



## lulilu

cremel said:


> Ok I must be a slow person on this. I looked around and didn't find delete after entering edit mode. I might have to look for delete on a computer not on cell phone.



they appear when you make your post.  left bottom I think


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Ok I must be a slow person on this. I looked around and didn't find delete after entering edit mode. I might have to look for delete on a computer not on cell phone.



No clue about how to do on phone.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Aaah, LOVE the envelopes, MrsOwen!

Cremel, DS started sitting in the front seat a few months ago and he laughs every time I try to "protect" him. If no one is sitting up there, my bag goes there, but my seats are pretty low so the bag is also good in the back on the floor.

Kyokei, your bag is GORGEOUS!!! Enjoy!

PBP, the SLGs are a slippery slope unto itself!

I definitely need an insert or two.....


----------



## Kyokei

Thank you, BBC! I took her out to celebrate with a bottle of Bollinger Special Cuvee tonight. She is stunning!!!!


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliare this is for you. The power of length. And spanx.


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Aaah, LOVE the envelopes, MrsOwen!
> 
> Cremel, DS started sitting in the front seat a few months ago and he laughs every time I try to "protect" him. If no one is sitting up there, my bag goes there, but my seats are pretty low so the bag is also good in the back on the floor.
> 
> Kyokei, your bag is GORGEOUS!!! Enjoy!
> 
> PBP, the SLGs are a slippery slope unto itself!
> 
> I definitely need an insert or two.....



I sensed that BBC. That's why I have been hesitant to start on the SLGs. I'm also trying to avoid clic clacs for fear it will start another obsession.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cordeliare this is for you. The power of length. And spanx.
> 
> View attachment 3403294


You look great! 

Spanx are my new thing, I got a giant supply in my new smaller size yesterday actually. Their new light weight material is tolerable even in 98 degree heat!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> You look great!
> 
> Spanx are my new thing, I got a giant supply in my new smaller size yesterday actually. Their new light weight material is tolerable even in 98 degree heat!



Thank you. That's so awesome that you went down a whole size! Your Apple Watch was the best investment ever. 

I'm down almost 10 lbs with 5 to go. Spanx are so nice just to smooth things out aren't they?


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. That's so awesome that you went down a whole size! Your Apple Watch was the best investment ever.
> 
> I'm down almost 10 lbs with 5 to go. Spanx are so nice just to smooth things out aren't they?


Good job! And thank you!

Yes, if it's not TMI undergarments are the hardest with weight loss. I've done two rounds of bras which are so expensive in my crazy size and endured close to a year in between sizes of bottoms. I pulled out a pair of Spanx shorts and had a light bulb moment and now they're all I want to wear! I like the high waisted shorts best.


----------



## Mindi B

Pocketbook Pup, you look straight-up terrific.
Spanx!  My "normal" size is, I find, in-between actual clothing sizes.  One up is too big, one down is a wee bit tight.  Spanx may be the answer!  
Thanx!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Good job! And thank you!
> 
> Yes, if it's not TMI undergarments are the hardest with weight loss. I've done two rounds of bras which are so expensive in my crazy size and endured close to a year in between sizes of bottoms. I pulled out a pair of Spanx shorts and had a light bulb moment and now they're all I want to wear! I like the high waisted shorts best.



I have to try more of their products. I particularly like the pieces that don't smush your butt flat. I'm praying that I go down a bra size. I know what you mean. Bras are expensive and I'm holding off buying new bras until I reach my weight goals.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> Pocketbook Pup, you look straight-up terrific.
> Spanx!  My "normal" size is, I find, in-between actual clothing sizes.  One up is too big, one down is a wee bit tight.  Spanx may be the answer!
> Thanx!



Thanks Mindi. Yes try them. They really are wonderful.


----------



## Notorious Pink

PBP, I have probably bought and sold 5 clics. I do love them, but I know I could go crazy. Unfortunately my mom loves them and just bought me one (black/pghw/black H) that I can't sell and I love wearing it!

Aaah, Spanx. For me it depends on the piece. I wore the one-pieces a lot after I had my children...but eventually I got to a point where it didn't do enough of what I needed it to for it to be worth wearing - made me thicker but didn't flatten out that last bit. Do NOT try the underwear with no pantylines - the single most uncomfortable thing I've ever worn, I actually threw it out in the restaurant bathroom, it was so bad!!! That said, their bras are The Best. Bra-cha-cha and Bralelujah! Love love love them, they are the only bras I wear.


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> PBP, I have probably bought and sold 5 clics. I do love them, but I know I could go crazy. Unfortunately my mom loves them and just bought me one (black/pghw/black H) that I can't sell and I love wearing it!
> 
> Aaah, Spanx. For me it depends on the piece. I wore the one-pieces a lot after I had my children...but eventually I got to a point where it didn't do enough of what I needed it to for it to be worth wearing - made me thicker but didn't flatten out that last bit. Do NOT try the underwear with no pantylines - the single most uncomfortable thing I've ever worn, I actually threw it out in the restaurant bathroom, it was so bad!!! That said, their bras are The Best. Bra-cha-cha and Bralelujah! Love love love them, they are the only bras I wear.



Haha! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cordeliare this is for you. The power of length. And spanx.
> 
> View attachment 3403294



Way cool.  You look lovely.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm praying that I go down a bra size. I know what you mean.



Just yesterday I told DH that my goals are not in pounds or clothing sizes, but in bra size.  C Cup or die.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Just yesterday I told DH that my goals are not in pounds or clothing sizes, but in bra size.  C Cup or die.



You go! And thank you. You are sweet.


----------



## Cordeliere

BBC said:


> Aaah, Spanx.  That said, their bras are The Best. Bra-cha-cha and Bralelujah! Love love love them, they are the only bras I wear.



Just went to their website.  I see a bralelujah in my future.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cordeliere said:


> Just went to their website.  I see a bralelujah in my future.



My support garment situation was pretty bad after DS2. There was an intervention staged to get rid of my nursing bras, which were ridiculously comfortable. I was weaned off them, Thanks to Spanx.


----------



## Cordeliere

BBC said:


> My support garment situation was pretty bad after DS2. There was an intervention staged to get rid of my nursing bras, which were ridiculously comfortable. I was weaned off them, Thanks to Spanx.



An intervention.  That is hilarious.  Did someone say to you "back away from the bra,  just set it down, and no one will be hurt"?

Edit:  I guess that sounds more like a crime drama bust.   So an addiction intervention should go something like this:  Your whole family and all your friends say to you "You have changed.   You used to talk to us and you used to love us, but now you don't pay any attention to us anymore because all you think about is your nursing bra.  We want you back.   We want you to go into a 12 step recovery program. We have a suitcase packed and a hospital bed reserved for you so you can go through withdrawal with appropriate support."

Ok Cordy--back away from the foolish flights of fantasy.


----------



## Kyokei

I am with you all on wanting to go down a bra size (or two or three) but it seems unlikely to happen...

I need to go down a size in general but that bothers me the most.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!

Can I get some good Cafe vibes? I just sent off a proposal to a dream client. I really, really want to work with them and I was very inspired by their brand and philosophy. I'm sure my enthusiasm came through in the proposal, hopefully I didn't sound too enamored. 

I'm going to take it as good sign that my last appointment just told me we didn't need to meet so while I have a great outfit on, I'm more excited to head home and start my weekend early. Meeting was to take place at a very conservative local club so I was going to  throw on my new Ecru Chanel jacket the minute before I walked in the door, I'm wearing an ivory tee from Majestic, my JCrew wide leg trousers, my Chanel slings and my vintage Kelly. I'll have to remember this combo for more seasonally appropriate weather! It's a bit too hot for the jacket but I could always claim AC chill I guess. I just dropped off my Row blazers for dry cleaning and wished I had one of them on hand. I might have looked like I was trying too hard in 95 degree humidity. I guess it's good that she bailed!

Alas the Spanx bras do not accommodate my generous bust, I have to go to Rigby and Peller and they average around $100+ in my size. I'm glad they have ones that fit me well as a good fitting bra really is flattering but I would rather save my money for H


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> Can I get some good Cafe vibes? I just sent off a proposal to a dream client. I really, really want to work with them and I was very inspired by their brand and philosophy. I'm sure my enthusiasm came through in the proposal, hopefully I didn't sound too enamored.
> 
> I'm going to take it as good sign that my last appointment just told me we didn't need to meet so while I have a great outfit on, I'm more excited to head home and start my weekend early. Meeting was to take place at a very conservative local club so I was going to  throw on my new Ecru Chanel jacket the minute before I walked in the door, I'm wearing an ivory tee from Majestic, my JCrew wide leg trousers, my Chanel slings and my vintage Kelly. I'll have to remember this combo for more seasonally appropriate weather! It's a bit too hot for the jacket but I could always claim AC chill I guess. I just dropped off my Row blazers for dry cleaning and wished I had one of them on hand. I might have looked like I was trying too hard in 95 degree humidity. I guess it's good that she bailed!
> 
> Alas the Spanx bras do not accommodate my generous bust, I have to go to Rigby and Peller and they average around $100+ in my size. I'm glad they have ones that fit me well as a good fitting bra really is flattering but I would rather save my money for H



Wishing you luck! I am sure your enthusiasm and passion resonated with them.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> Can I get some good Cafe vibes? I just sent off a proposal to a dream client. I really, really want to work with them and I was very inspired by their brand and philosophy. I'm sure my enthusiasm came through in the proposal, hopefully I didn't sound too enamored.
> 
> I'm going to take it as good sign that my last appointment just told me we didn't need to meet so while I have a great outfit on, I'm more excited to head home and start my weekend early. Meeting was to take place at a very conservative local club so I was going to  throw on my new Ecru Chanel jacket the minute before I walked in the door, I'm wearing an ivory tee from Majestic, my JCrew wide leg trousers, my Chanel slings and my vintage Kelly. I'll have to remember this combo for more seasonally appropriate weather! It's a bit too hot for the jacket but I could always claim AC chill I guess. I just dropped off my Row blazers for dry cleaning and wished I had one of them on hand. I might have looked like I was trying too hard in 95 degree humidity. I guess it's good that she bailed!
> 
> Alas the Spanx bras do not accommodate my generous bust, I have to go to Rigby and Peller and they average around $100+ in my size. I'm glad they have ones that fit me well as a good fitting bra really is flattering but I would rather save my money for H



Sending good vibes although I doubt you need it.


----------



## Cordeliere

Rigby and Peller

Didn't know about them.  Was excited when upon googling, it came up Bra Fit Stylists.   Then was really excited that one of the front page options was tee shirt bra.  But then when I went to the page, all the models in the pics looked voluptuous.   (Emoticon of frown + pout).

I want the bra fit stylists who can make big girls look like adolescents.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> Can I get some good Cafe vibes? I just sent off a proposal to a dream client. I really, really want to work with them and I was very inspired by their brand and philosophy. I'm sure my enthusiasm came through in the proposal, hopefully* I didn't sound too enamored. *



I know what you mean.   It is hard to figure which way that cuts.  

When I was going through recruiting events after my career change, it seemed like the firms I was most enthusiastic about negatively valued people who were enamored with them.  It sort of reminds me of the other side of the Woody Allen quote of "I wouldn't belong to a club that would have me as a member."  It was like people who liked the firm were not worthy of working there.  And when you are dating, who gets excited about the boy who is smitten with you when you can chase a bad boy who is not interested in you.

The other side of it is when we screen tenants, we really look for people who are excited about our complex and really want to be there.  We don't want people who are just looking for a place to live.  We want people who want to be in OUR complex because they generally stay a long time and they are really motivated not to do anything that will get them thrown out.

It is very hard to know how people read things.   In general, I think low key interest sells better.   But when we picked our builder we went with the firm where the owner really grasped my vision.  It sounds like your proposal really communicated that you get them.  

Hope you don't mind the rambling.  That is one of the bad things about getting old.  You feel compelled to share life observations with people who don't need or want them.


----------



## scarf1

the great enabler, aka Pocketbookpup turned me on to my latest purchase. I have actually been trolling eBay for a different 70, but could not pass this one up. It just arrived, works with multiple tops in my closet, so obviously was meant to be.  DH even said,"this may be one of my top 5 fav scarves"


Thank you PBP


----------



## Mindi B

Go, go, MrsO!  Sending you success vibes!
And, Cordy, did you notice you said BBC's nursing bra intervention sounded like a "crime drama BUST"?  Bust, get it?  Dual meaning?  Punny?  Huh?  Do ya?  
Ah. I crack myself up.


----------



## Mindi B

scarf1, I have that very 70 in a different cw.  It is so charming!  And I love the colors of yours!


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> View attachment 3403723
> View attachment 3403724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the great enabler, aka Pocketbookpup turned me on to my latest purchase. I have actually been trolling eBay for a different 70, but could not pass this one up. It just arrived, works with multiple tops in my closet, so obviously was meant to be.  DH even said,"this may be one of my top 5 fav scarves"
> 
> 
> Thank you PBP



Is that J'aime mon carre?  Great colors in it.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> And, Cordy, did you notice you said BBC's nursing bra intervention sounded like a "crime drama BUST"?  Bust, get it?  Dual meaning?  Punny?  Huh?  Do ya?    Ah. I crack myself up.



That made me laugh out loud.  You crack all of us up.   I did not get that pun.

But I did get the pun in the addiction intervention.  "appropriate support".  Get it?  Dual meaning?   Punny?


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Is that J'aime mon carre?  Great colors in it.


No, it is called printemps/ete 69 autumn/hiver 70.

But Jaime mon carre is one I have thought about!   Although in my case, j'aime MES carres is more appropriate!


----------



## Mindi B

Cordeliere said:


> That made me laugh out loud.  You crack all of us up.   I did not get that pun.
> 
> But I did get the pun in the addiction intervention.  "appropriate support".  Get it?  Dual meaning?   Punny?



 AWESOME! I totally missed that one, darn it!


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> No, it is called printemps/ete 69 autumn/hiver 70.
> 
> But Jaime mon carre is one I have thought about!   Although in my case, j'aime MES carres is more appropriate!



So happy that you love it. I thought of you immediately. High praise from your DH. Now mine is even more special to me, my blue loving friend. [emoji170]


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> I know what you mean.   It is hard to figure which way that cuts.
> 
> When I was going through recruiting events after my career change, it seemed like the firms I was most enthusiastic about negatively valued people who were enamored with them.  It sort of reminds me of the other side of the Woody Allen quote of "I wouldn't belong to a club that would have me as a member."  It was like people who liked the firm were not worthy of working there.  And when you are dating, who gets excited about the boy who is smitten with you when you can chase a bad boy who is not interested in you.
> 
> The other side of it is when we screen tenants, we really look for people who are excited about our complex and really want to be there.  We don't want people who are just looking for a place to live.  We want people who want to be in OUR complex because they generally stay a long time and they are really motivated not to do anything that will get them thrown out.
> 
> It is very hard to know how people read things.   In general, I think low key interest sells better.   But when we picked our builder we went with the firm where the owner really grasped my vision.  It sounds like your proposal really communicated that you get them.
> 
> Hope you don't mind the rambling.  That is one of the bad things about getting old.  You feel compelled to share life observations with people who don't need or want them.



I love it! It's always good to hear different perspectives. As I had pressed send already, the horse is out of the barn but I think I hit the right balance of interest, brand understanding and enthusiasm. Being too aloof wouldn't work in this case but I have had clients who REALLY REALLY want to work with me when I tell them it's not the right fit, etc. I guess that's the H way, right?  

I understand your tenant screening process, DH and I own 2 rental properties and care very much about who is living in our former homes and because we like the neighbors we try to find people who will be part of the community. We had one nightmare a few years ago, trashed house, 10K in damages so we learned a lot of hard lessons.


----------



## MSO13

scarf1 said:


> View attachment 3403723
> View attachment 3403724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the great enabler, aka Pocketbookpup turned me on to my latest purchase. I have actually been trolling eBay for a different 70, but could not pass this one up. It just arrived, works with multiple tops in my closet, so obviously was meant to be.  DH even said,"this may be one of my top 5 fav scarves"
> 
> 
> Thank you PBP



Congratulations Scarf! This is a great design, I haven't spent too much time hunting grails or even making a list of grails. I feel like it would be very, very dangerous for me. It's the main reason I stay out of Scarf of the Day!


----------



## scarf1

Mindi B said:


> scarf1, I have that very 70 in a different cw.  It is so charming!  And I love the colors of yours!


Thanks! Do you have the red one?


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> View attachment 3403723
> View attachment 3403724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the great enabler, aka Pocketbookpup turned me on to my latest purchase. I have actually been trolling eBay for a different 70, but could not pass this one up. It just arrived, works with multiple tops in my closet, so obviously was meant to be.  DH even said,"this may be one of my top 5 fav scarves"
> 
> 
> Thank you PBP


Oh this is great! I've always liked this cool design - and your CW looks wonderful with all 3 tops. CONGRATS!!! A very good buy.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> *I have had clients who REALLY REALLY want to work with me when I tell them it's not the right fit, etc.
> 
> I guess that's the H way, right?
> *



How true.


----------



## Mindi B

Mine has a grey background--dark, like Ardoise.
This scarf is like wearing a page from a vintage clothing catalog!  I love the illustrations.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> And, Cordy, did you notice you said BBC's nursing bra intervention sounded like a "crime drama BUST"?  Bust, get it?  Dual meaning?  Punny?  Huh?  Do ya?
> Ah. I crack myself up.





Cordeliere said:


> But I did get the pun in the addiction intervention.  "appropriate support".  Get it?  Dual meaning?   Punny?



I can't believe I missed BOTH puns! Those were great! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] But yeah, it was a sad situation...I was just too comfortable!

Scarf1, that 70 is beautiful. What great colors!!!


----------



## Kyokei

About the aloofness.... That can be true in some fields I suppose. I know a lot of people who look for excessive enthusiasm, but one of the best offers I ever got for anything was one where I did not even show up to the second interview since I lost interest completely after the first. Interesting....

I tend to be very all or nothing myself. Either I am very interested and give something all of my effort or I am apathetic towards it.


----------



## dharma

Hello cafe! Loving the " bust puns" I caught them both, probably due to my ex BIL's  love of all puns bad and good. He was very fun to be around.
Kyokei, it's good to see you back and I love your new bag. Rouge grenat is my kind of red, and on you I'll bet it's perfection. Congratulations!!!  I agree that the forum is somewhat disconcerting, I've had a hard time myself. I want to join in more but I get a headache from the typeface and the new posting procedure for multi quotes. I also find the "like" feature a horrifying high school redo. I understand that it is used to agree and not for popularity but I don't get that either. I thought a forum was to engage in conversation, so just hitting  "like" instead of complimenting, thanking, or commenting just seems weird to me. But I am admittedly an old curmudgeon about these things  and I am getting accustomed to it as I see how and when it's used. Hopefully it will become easier for both of us! We miss you!
Coming home from Paris was a bit of a nightmare, I broke my toe on the last day and then the plane was on the runway for 4 hours before take off due to a technical difficulty. All in all, 12.5 hours in the plane, so a bit of a rough ending to a fabulous trip. The bright side is that it made me very happy to finally be home since I really didn't want to leave 
Here are a few photos from the Musee des Arts Decoratifs exhibit of "Fashion Forward" 3 Siècles de Mode.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, dharma, so sorry about your toe and the loooooong flight.
I really hate the "like" button (oh, the irony).  It's already occasionally being used in a high school way (not a good thing) and I am just not going to be paying it any attention going forward.  If I like something, I can put together a sentence to that effect without undue struggle.  
I do get that many of the more social-media-savvy folks here are used to the "liking."  So, for those who are good with it, like away!  But it's not fer me.


----------



## dharma

A few more


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> Oh, dharma, so sorry about your toe and the loooooong flight.
> I really hate the "like" button (oh, the irony).  It's already occasionally being used in a high school way (not a good thing) and I am just not going to be paying it any attention going forward.  If I like something, I can put together a sentence to that effect without undue struggle.
> I do get that many of the more social-media-savvy folks here are used to the "liking."  So, for those who are good with it, like away!  But it's not fer me.



Sorry, I had to "like" that. [emoji38]


----------



## dharma

Thank you Mindi! I'll "like" you any day. Please don't confuse with "lick" 
If I'm boring y'all with the photos, please let me know. I just love them and couldn't choose what to show you. I have so many!!!! Just a wee bit more....


----------



## scarf1

dharma said:


> View attachment 3404607
> View attachment 3404608
> View attachment 3404609
> View attachment 3404610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more


What a great exhibit! Thanks for the pix!


----------



## Mindi B

The pictures are amazing, dharma.  There can be no argument that this sort of couture is an art form.
BBC, you are EEEEEvil!  Truly, I promise not to keep bashing the "like."  Many people enjoy using it and use it well.  I just can't quite embrace it.  But that may change, who knows?


----------



## dharma

As for "scoring my haul" , I was a very good girl. Firstly, working during this trip was in my wallet's favor. I didn't have much free time to shop. At the H CDG, I purchased a scarf that I fell in love with at FSH but didn't feel like buying in the crowd. I am really claustrophobic in that store and couldn't wait to get out. During my day off I did go back for a wallet and a watch band but they didn't have either. The SA's were very nice and friendly but stressed from all the tourists. Since I was only looking for a wallet, I did not need a leather appointment.  2 SA's were designated for SLG 's and one had to wait for their turn in the chair area. The SA that was not helping me was waiting on a young woman that took a ton of pics of the wallet with her phone and was texting someone. It went on for at least a half hour while she barely looked at him. He was visibly annoyed and I don't blame him. She was fondling the wallet the entire time and he kept trying to discreetly pull it back toward him and put the felt back on. At one point he pulled it away and told her she had enough pictures. She didn't even end up buying it. I just don't understand. I purchased three pairs of non H sale shoes that I love but now I have to wait until my toe heals to wear them. Murphy's Law.
My gorgeous new scarf, as simple and as plain as can be, but I hope you all " get it".
Losange in Twill, Façonné Abeilles, it is incredibly soft and the jacquard weave is amazing. Thinking of buying the navy too.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> The pictures are amazing, dharma.  There can be no argument that this sort of couture is an art form.



+1   The pictures are great.   Who can get enough?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> The pictures are amazing, dharma.  There can be no argument that this sort of couture is an art form.
> BBC, you are EEEEEvil!  Truly, I promise not to keep bashing the "like."  Many people enjoy using it and use it well.  I just can't quite embrace it.  But that may change, who knows?



Sorry. Well, not really. It's my weird sense of humor. [emoji8]


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> Since I was only looking for a wallet, I did not need a leather appointment.  2 SA's were designated for SLG 's and one had to wait for their turn in the chair area. The SA that was not helping me was waiting on a young woman that took a ton of pics of the wallet with her phone and was texting someone. It went on for at least a half hour while she barely looked at him. He was visibly annoyed and I don't blame him. She was fondling the wallet the entire time and he kept trying to discreetly pull it back toward him and put the felt back on. At one point he pulled it away and told her she had enough pictures. She didn't even end up buying it. I just don't understand.



What is the world coming to?


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> Can I get some good Cafe vibes? I just sent off a proposal to a dream client. I really, really want to work with them and I was very inspired by their brand and philosophy. I'm sure my enthusiasm came through in the proposal, hopefully I didn't sound too enamored.
> 
> I'm going to take it as good sign that my last appointment just told me we didn't need to meet so while I have a great outfit on, I'm more excited to head home and start my weekend early. Meeting was to take place at a very conservative local club so I was going to  throw on my new Ecru Chanel jacket the minute before I walked in the door, I'm wearing an ivory tee from Majestic, my JCrew wide leg trousers, my Chanel slings and my vintage Kelly. I'll have to remember this combo for more seasonally appropriate weather! It's a bit too hot for the jacket but I could always claim AC chill I guess. I just dropped off my Row blazers for dry cleaning and wished I had one of them on hand. I might have looked like I was trying too hard in 95 degree humidity. I guess it's good that she bailed!
> 
> Alas the Spanx bras do not accommodate my generous bust, I have to go to Rigby and Peller and they average around $100+ in my size. I'm glad they have ones that fit me well as a good fitting bra really is flattering but I would rather save my money for H



MrsO Rigby & Peller is my go to bra shop too. Love it


----------



## Kyokei

Dharma, thank you so much! Rouge grenat truly is the perfect red for me. I love how Hermes can put out such complex colors… even the colors that aren’t my type, I can’t help but admire!

Dharma  and Mindi, I agree completely with the “like”!! I am not a very big fan of social media and could never really get into those kind of sites (it has always felt much like a high school popularity clique to me too)… Forums seem to be a dying breed, but I find it’s a lot more personal to leave comments and have a discussion with someone than to “like” something. I am a member of a few forums and enjoy it, but besides for Instagram which I gave into about a year ago because I love taking pictures, I never could get very into Twitter, Facebook, or whatever other social media sites there are….

Then again, I’m also someone who hates online shopping and much prefers phone calls to text so my opinion should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!

@dharma what wonderful photos and a beautiful losange! Is it the washed silk? I'm sure it's so soft. I love the triangle/losange page of H's website, there is a lambskin trimmed cashmere/wool triangle in olive green that is begging to come home with me. I think there's only a shawl and a few bandanas on my list for Fall but looming bags keeps me from pulling the trigger, maybe I'll put it on my Paris list! I'm so sorry about your toe and the terrible delay but glad you were happy to get home. That post travel, back to reality thing is not so fun. 

DH and I spent a rare day off together. I got in a long workout and then we wandered around downtown running a few little errands in the intermittent rain. Now I'm vegging out trying to muster the energy to go out for dinner but contemplating takeout instead. 

@BBC there's a Peloton showroom near me, I'm going to try one. DH is open to the idea, we have one machine but it would be nice if we had 2 options so we could work out at the same time. I feel like we would fight over the bike though  

Hope you all are enjoying your weekend!


----------



## EmileH

Great photos Dharma. Sorry to hear about your toe.

Happy weekend everyone


----------



## momasaurus

Thanks for the photos, *dharma*! Gorgeous vintage gowns. Sigh. Did you see our convo about wanting our own personal couturier? Lots of inspiration in your pix. Sorry about your toe, and the awful airplane experience. it is always hard to leave Paris.


----------



## dharma

Morning cafe! Post trip reality is settling in but in the interest of the greater good I am continuing to eat croissants, cheese, chocolate  and bread as well as drink Rosé and Angelina's hot chocolate as an experiment. If I gain weight here in the states it's truly a French phenomenon that you do not gain weight in France  

@MrsOwen3 , you are teaching me all sorts of new things....so I can just use this @ thingy and not multi quote? Much better! I would also love a few bandanas, there were not many in Paris yet except the bicolor which I wasn't crazy about and the burgundy which I should have purchased but didn't want to go back for. The small black and navy Pawnee are also on my list. Other than that I think I'm good for the season, I did get word that a few bags I would like were ordered at podium and I'm more excited about saving for those. You have made me curious and I'm looking into the Peleton. Our family needs a machine that can help DH with his recovery and be interesting enough for DD to want to use. She's not a sporty girl but needs excercise in her life. She's the tiniest wisp of a thing but the Docs have told her excercise will build a bit of muscle mass and help with the teen "ups and downs". 

@Kyokei, you are not alone, I prefer phone calls as well. 

@momasaurus, I did read about the need for personal couturiers. Thinking about hatching a business plan

@Cordeliere, thanks for the thumps up, more pics coming


----------



## dharma

Everyone's favorite fashion girl also had her own exhibit at the Musee...Miss Barbie as only the French could present her, with flair and glamour.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Each dome was representative of a career that Barbie has had over the years. It was some résumé !


----------



## Mindi B

Cabaret Barbie!  I KNEW that doll had a dark side.  Astronaut/flight attendant/teacher/businesswoman by day. . . .


----------



## dharma

I love the little muslin patterns in this display. You can also see the newer natural body prototypes that they have introduced. It was a fun exhibit although I probably wouldn't have gone if I wasn't already there for the Fashion. One thing that was interesting was the other show had a display of fashion dolls used by couturiers to sell clothing. It was less expensive during war time and easier to show collections in other countries. The last picture shows this display, in a way they were the first Barbie.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> Cabaret Barbie!  I KNEW that doll had a dark side.  Astronaut/flight attendant/teacher/businesswoman by day. . . .



Haha. I was in medical school when Doctor Barbie came out. My mother bought me one for fun. She had a glitzy strapless dress to wear under her white coat and you slid the dress down as a skirt and added a glitzy bustier for her night on the town. Somehow my life is not quite like that. Barbie has all the fun.


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma

Loving the Barbie pics.   Cabaret Barbie's face even looks French.  And look at the pear shaped Barbie.  Barbie evolves.


----------



## EmileH

Dharma I'd love to see the Hermes shoes that you bought.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Dharma I'd love to see the Hermes shoes that you bought.


Hi PBP, my shoe purchases were not from H and not very glamourous, I'm afraid. It was sale season there and I was happy to find 2 pairs of stylish shoes that I can wear on a daily basis. The third pair was just a lark.
First up, a great pair of Church's brogues in a leather best described as "barenia". They are super soft, one layer of skin and will patina with age. I love these for all shapes of pants and some dresses. Half off and a strong dollar, it was a no brainer. The second pair, a great mod low ankle boot from Courreges. I love the futuristic lines, they are super comfortable too. The construction is amazing, the leather wraps under the arch of the foot in a gorgeous line, and the heel is a molded polymer. These were half off but I'm happy that they are going to be a house signature and they were in the showroom for spring 17 in new combinations. Black is best for me so I was thrilled to find them on sale before Fall. I have always loved anything  and everything that makes me feel like Emma Peel.


----------



## dharma

The third pair was unexpected. DD and I have a running joke about Birkenstocks. I keep trying them on and my ageing bones love them but she rips them off of me and tells me I'll be giving up forever if I give in. I have purchased and returned many versions, the original, Celine, Saint Laurent, Marant, you name it, they all get nixed by DD. I let her get away with it, but there has been an elusive style that I've warned her I will buy if I ever come across. The all black original Birkenstock. Kind of like the So Black Hermes of Birkenstocks  hard to find in the US but honestly, I've stopped looking so I'm not so sure anymore. But there they were in a tiny shop in St. Germain that my friend dragged me to because she always buys " cheap" shoes there when in Paris. I slipped them on and sighed happily. Bought them and sent a snarky text to DD. She loves them! I never thought something could be so simultaneously hideous and wonderful. Now DD and I will have find something else to argue about  worn here with Dries pants


----------



## Meta

Delurking to say @dharma thank you very much for sharing pictures from the Fashion Forward exhibit.  Also, love your new shoe purchases!

I enjoy lurking in this thread to read and you'll see odd likes from me here and there. I don't comment much as I don't feel like I have much to share.  

Sorry for butting in, let me saunter back to lurking mode now!


----------



## Mindi B

dharma, first of all, twinsies on the black Birkies. Second, I love your taste in shooz.  Third, the Barbie heads on sticks will haunt my dreams.


----------



## EmileH

Dharma thanks for sharing.. Very cool shoe choices. I'm not a huge Birkenstocks fan either but if you are going to have them yours seem best. And I see the need for comfortable shoes to retreat to now and then.


----------



## momasaurus

How did I miss that Barbie exhibit?? Dang. Thanks so much for the pix, dharma!


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> dharma, first of all, twinsies on the black Birkies. Second,* I love your taste in shooz. * Third, the Barbie heads on sticks will haunt my dreams.



Dharma    Be very very scared.  You will hear a rustling in your closet and it will be Mindi.   Please make sure your frig is better stocked than PBP.

Love the first 2.   You win big French girl points for those choices.   I understand about the Birks.  I have a pair of shoes that I consider to be both beautiful and hideous at the same time.   The color coordination of you polish and your Birks is sublime.

So please share the name of your shoe stores.


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## gracekelly

dharma said:


> Everyone's favorite fashion girl also had her own exhibit at the Musee...Miss Barbie as only the French could present her, with flair and glamour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405109
> View attachment 3405111
> View attachment 3405114
> 
> Each dome was representative of a career that Barbie has had over the years. It was some résumé !


Love this!!  I still have my Barbie dolls.  I remember saving my allowance to buy the clothes.  I had the original blonde, a later version brunette and a redhead with a bubble cut hair do.  The clothes were superb and so well made.


----------



## scarf1

Would have loved to see both the fashion and Barbie exhibit!

Yesterday I ordered something off h,com and got the " we are working on your order" email.  I just checked the website, and now the item is no longer displayed. Does this mean my order might not be fulfilled?


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Would have loved to see both the fashion and Barbie exhibit!
> 
> Yesterday I ordered something off h,com and got the " we are working on your order" email.  I just checked the website, and now the item is no longer displayed. Does this mean my order might not be fulfilled?



Not necessarily. That has happened to me several times and it was fine.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Mindi B said:


> Cordy, for what it's worth, I am also a paid-up member in the Village Scarf Idiot Club.  ("You can drop a coin in her cup, but don't meet her eeeeeyes. . . . ")
> I have NO spatial intelligence.  None.  If I want to try a new knot, I show it to DH and he recreates it for me.
> Fortunately I, like you, prefer looser knots and I am happy just throwing a scarf around my neck without tying it at all.  Also, scarf rings can really help.
> But in my next life, I'm gonna be Mai Tai.


Mindi, that males me feel so much better, I am also spatially unaware and have to rely on DH's expertise.
Thank you for letting me know I am not alone.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> I am up early and have been outside working in the garden while it is still cool.  Cool is a relative term in Florida in July.   It just means the sun is not beating down on me in addition to the high temperature and humidity.    But I feel like I need a little posting treat to reward myself for being productive.   So I thought I would share my latest inspiration in my quest to be the tropical French girl.
> 
> My scarf collection is growing and I still only know one tie.   Yes, I freely admit I am the village scarf idiot.  Pinterest usually sends me boards about bathroom tile and I am so over bathroom tile since our house is done.  But the digital spies have picked up my interest in scarves and sent a Pinterest board on scarves.    They were not Hermes scarves but they had a youthful vibe to the way they were tied.  I downloaded 7 zillion pictures.  Upon examining them I detected some patterns to what I like.
> 
> Last weeks scarf epiphany was I don't like stuff around my neck.  I need it loose.
> 
> Looking at what I picked off the Pinterest board, I realized I like big, dramatic, and asymmetrical.
> 
> I also realized I like the plain old ordinary tie that requires no special training.  And I really liked seeing these ties with casual clothes.
> 
> I had been thinking about wearing gavroches on my bags as a way of getting silkie fun into to my summer wardrobe.  But looking at these picks, I realized I can go big there (big as in a 90).
> 
> I won't post all 7 zillion pics, but here are a few of my favorites for illustration.
> 
> 
> *Scarves on Bags*
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402345
> View attachment 3402346
> 
> 
> *Big, Dramatic, Asymmetrical *
> 
> View attachment 3402348
> View attachment 3402349
> View attachment 3402350
> 
> 
> *Ties for the clueless*
> 
> View attachment 3402351
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Lovely pics as usual Cordy.
I have been venturing into 90's and wearing them tied like a big necklace in a loop knotted at the back of the neck.
I think you fold it into a bias strip first, as above post, DH has to prepare it for me before I sling it round my neck.
I like them this way with a jacket, sort of fills the front gap up if you know what I mean.
Also feels a bit more modern.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love these ideas. I'm not sure about the long scarf on a bag. It looks great in photos but it might be cumbersome and get dirty in real life. Don't you think? I do like the lengthening looks that you chose here. If I do a shorter tie closer to the neck in winter I add a long necklace. Short scarf tie, long necklace. Long scarf tie, short necklace. That's my formula. Or simple bias fold not tied long necklace. I'm not sure I could bear anything around my neck in Florida in the summer. I also want to try MyH's twilly in a farandole necklace trick for warm weather when I don't want a scarf around my neck.  I have a scarf board on Pinterest. I'm @elichihuahua.


I think I might have gleaned the necklace tie from you Pbp, I am not sure where I found it, but it seems to look quite nice on me too.
Thanks for sharing your ideas.


----------



## EmileH

CapriTrotteur said:


> I think I might have gleaned the necklace tie from you Pbp, I am not sure where I found it, but it seems to look quite nice on me too.
> Thanks for sharing your ideas.



Glad you like it.


----------



## Mindi B

CapriTrotteur said:


> Mindi, that males me feel so much better, I am also spatially unaware and have to rely on DH's expertise.
> Thank you for letting me know I am not alone.



You are NOT alone, Capri. In fact, I suspect there are a lot of us. I would say we should all meet up. . . but of course, we'd never manage to find one another.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

G
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I went chandelier shopping at T & Co. today.  After being a little under the weather all week, suddenly I feel better.


----------



## Mindi B

Those are _insanely_ beautiful, Madam.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Mindi B said:


> Those are _insanely_ beautiful, Madam.


Many thanks, Mindi B


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3405512
> View attachment 3405515
> View attachment 3405512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went chandelier shopping at T & Co. today.  After being a little under the weather all week, suddenly I feel better.



wow, nice chandeliers Madam! those are definitely a pick me up but I hope you're feeling better! [emoji253]


----------



## Kyokei

They are beautiful, Madam Bijoux. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## EmileH

Beautiful! Get well soon


----------



## cremel

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3405512
> View attachment 3405515
> View attachment 3405512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went chandelier shopping at T & Co. today.  After being a little under the weather all week, suddenly I feel better.



Beautifulllll!!! Hope you get better soon.


----------



## cremel

Dharma thank you for sharing these beautiful photos! These vintage dresses must have inspired lots of designers to come up new yet classic ideas! I need to read your post and look at the photos again carefully. My better half's family came to California for summer vacation. We have been busy showing them various sites...


----------



## cremel

dharma said:


> The third pair was unexpected. DD and I have a running joke about Birkenstocks. I keep trying them on and my ageing bones love them but she rips them off of me and tells me I'll be giving up forever if I give in. I have purchased and returned many versions, the original, Celine, Saint Laurent, Marant, you name it, they all get nixed by DD. I let her get away with it, but there has been an elusive style that I've warned her I will buy if I ever come across. The all black original Birkenstock. Kind of like the So Black Hermes of Birkenstocks  hard to find in the US but honestly, I've stopped looking so I'm not so sure anymore. But there they were in a tiny shop in St. Germain that my friend dragged me to because she always buys " cheap" shoes there when in Paris. I slipped them on and sighed happily. Bought them and sent a snarky text to DD. She loves them! I never thought something could be so simultaneously hideous and wonderful. Now DD and I will have find something else to argue about  worn here with Dries pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405157



Love this pair. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

dharma said:


> View attachment 3404607
> View attachment 3404608
> View attachment 3404609
> View attachment 3404610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more



So pretty and stylish! I especially love the dresses in the second picture.


----------



## cremel

Ok let me confess. With all these events over the weekend of hosting several guests from France, I managed to get in touch with my SA at H and ordered this. Cannot wait to try it on. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I started thinking maybe I am too attached to the cats? I already have five different H cats shawls/scarves. 

This morning I got an update from my private jewelry seller. She finished making this absolutely beautiful all natural lapis lazuli necklace for my mother in law. Hope she will enjoy this belated birthday gift. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Hope everyone enjoy the last part of the weekend. In Carmel by the sea, a beautiful town, I am waiting on my guests to come back from the beach. Then off we go to the most famous golf course on the west coast - pebble beach golf course, for dinner.


----------



## Mindi B

Cremel, we are twins on the CSGM, and that lapis necklace is really spectacular.  How could your MIL not love it?


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Hope everyone enjoy the last part of the weekend. In Carmel by the sea, a beautiful town, I am waiting on my guests to come back from the beach. Then off we go to the most famous golf course on the west coast - pebble beach golf course, for dinner.



You are giving me a twinge of nostalgic homesickness.  I love the old stone artists cottages in Carmel.  And Pebble Beach has the worlds fattest ground squirrels from their steady diet of Doritos.  It is so easy to forget why we left and only remember the incredible beauty.  I am sure your inlaws will love their day.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful! Get well soon





MrsOwen3 said:


> wow, nice chandeliers Madam! those are definitely a pick me up but I hope you're feeling better! [emoji253]





cremel said:


> Beautifulllll!!! Hope you get better soon.


Thank you, pocketbook Pup, MrsOwen3 and Cremel.  I'm feeling much better.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Kyokei said:


> They are beautiful, Madam Bijoux. Hope you are feeling better.


Thank you, Kyokei


----------



## Cordeliere

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3405512
> View attachment 3405515
> View attachment 3405512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went chandelier shopping at T & Co. today.  After being a little under the weather all week, suddenly I feel better.



Well I am glad to hear this one came from T & Co instead of being grown on one of your plants.  I was getting really jealous of your gardening skills.  

Your bling is lovely as always.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Cordeliere said:


> Well I am glad to hear this one came from T & Co instead of being grown on one of your plants.  I was getting really jealous of your gardening skills.
> 
> Your bling is lovely as always.


Thank you, Cordeliere


----------



## dharma

Madam Bijoux said:


> Thank you, pocketbook Pup, MrsOwen3 and Cremel.  I'm feeling much better.


Glad you are feeling better, MadameB! I think the chandeliers could cure just about anything! Just gorgeous!!


----------



## dharma

cremel said:


> Ok let me confess. With all these events over the weekend of hosting several guests from France, I managed to get in touch with my SA at H and ordered this. Cannot wait to try it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405640
> View attachment 3405641
> 
> I started thinking maybe I am too attached to the cats? I already have five different H cats shawls/scarves.
> 
> This morning I got an update from my private jewelry seller. She finished making this absolutely beautiful all natural lapis lazuli necklace for my mother in law. Hope she will enjoy this belated birthday gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405642
> View attachment 3405643
> 
> 
> Hope everyone enjoy the last part of the weekend. In Carmel by the sea, a beautiful town, I am waiting on my guests to come back from the beach. Then off we go to the most famous golf course on the west coast - pebble beach golf course, for dinner.



That sounds like the perfect weekend, I'm sure your guests loved it. I hope she loves the necklace, what a beautiful gift! This shawl is going on me, I think I may go for the grey version, but I also saw one with a dark red hem that looks interesting.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!

Busy Monday and I haven't had much time for reading or posting. @cremel congrats on your shawl and I hope your MIL likes the beautiful necklace. What a gorgeous color! My MIL doesn't accept gifts well, I got her a 90cm Under the Waves last year and she was thrilled but did that thing where she talked about how it was too much and too nice to wear for about 3 months after so I won't be getting her anything H again. I think she's worn it once in a year 

I'm picking up my Dallet later this week I think. @dharma I believe the one I've selected has a Rouge H hem-it's already at the store but I haven't tried it in person yet. The gray is very tempting too but I do have my Panthera with the hints of pink and that's a very gray shawl. 

Hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

dharma said:


> Glad you are feeling better, MadameB! I think the chandeliers could cure just about anything! Just gorgeous!!



Many thanks, Dharma


----------



## cremel

Thank you dear Dharma, Mrs O, Mindi, and Cordy. Back to work today. Kinda feel like to go on vacation now. Does everyone get a feeling that oh I really don't want to go to work today? 

Cordy, I am attaching photos for your home-sick. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Cordeliere

Oh the famous tree.  I know that tree.   Beautiful.  Great pictures actually.


----------



## cremel

It's "The Lone Cypress Tree".


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Spectacular picture!!


----------



## Jadeite

cremel said:


> View attachment 3406652
> 
> 
> It's "The Lone Cypress Tree".



Gorgeous


----------



## Notorious Pink

Wow! Where is this?


----------



## Kyokei

The pictures are lovely, cremel!


----------



## dharma

cremel said:


> View attachment 3406652
> 
> 
> It's "The Lone Cypress Tree".


Wow! I would really like to be here right now! Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Cordeliere

BBC said:


> Wow! Where is this?



Pebble Beach. There is a 17 mile drive along the coast.  Pebble Beach Golf course is on one side and the ocean on the other.     It is about 125 miles south of San Francisco.


----------



## EmileH

More photos of the garden tonight.


----------



## EmileH

Can you see why I'm a bit overwhelmed with how much work it is? [emoji15]


----------



## Kyokei

Does anyone have experience with Chanel costume jewelry? I saw a piece I liked but want to make sure it will hold up...


----------



## katekluet

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3408683
> View attachment 3408684
> 
> 
> Can you see why I'm a bit overwhelmed with how much work it is? [emoji15]


Your roses are just wonderful!


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3408683
> View attachment 3408684
> 
> 
> Can you see why I'm a bit overwhelmed with how much work it is? [emoji15]



just gorgeous PP! I would be snipping those roses [emoji253]


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> Does anyone have experience with Chanel costume jewelry? I saw a piece I liked but want to make sure it will hold up...



some of it seems great quality and some not worth it to me. I recently tried a necklace that I thought was wonderful and reasonably priced but I am working on fine jewelry so I resisted. 

what did you see?


----------



## EmileH

Thanks ladies. I'm enjoying the garden this year.

Kyokei I have some Chanel costume jewelry. I really enjoy it. I only started buying it 4 or 5 years ago. It is holding up well. It seems to be the most substantial and well made costume jewelry that I have seen.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm enjoying the garden this year.
> 
> Kyokei I have some Chanel costume jewelry. I really enjoy it. I only started buying it 4 or 5 years ago. It is holding up well. It seems to be the most substantial and well made costume jewelry that I have seen.


To my mind good costume jewelry can be worn with real gold jewelry and you can't tell which is which.  That was Chanel's dictum:  mix real with faux.   I don't think
this would at all apply to quality jewelry like Chanel but how well the piece retains its gold finish or plating despite maybe heavy wear would be key.  And if they fix it if a stone falls out.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3408683
> View attachment 3408684
> 
> 
> Can you see why I'm a bit overwhelmed with how much work it is? [emoji15]



It is gorgeous.  I can see how it would be a lot of work.  Do you have a gardener?    

When we lived in San Diego, we had a Guatemalan who worked for 8 hours a week on our postage stamp size yard.   After he finished, there was not a fallen leaf or weed anywhere.  It was immaculate.  Our yard looked better than the interior of our house.   The gardener knew exactly how I wanted things.  It was great.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> I am up early and have been outside working in the garden while it is still cool.  Cool is a relative term in Florida in July.   It just means the sun is not beating down on me in addition to the high temperature and humidity.    But I feel like I need a little posting treat to reward myself for being productive.   So I thought I would share my latest inspiration in my quest to be the tropical French girl.
> 
> My scarf collection is growing and I still only know one tie.   Yes, I freely admit I am the village scarf idiot.  Pinterest usually sends me boards about bathroom tile and I am so over bathroom tile since our house is done.  But the digital spies have picked up my interest in scarves and sent a Pinterest board on scarves.    They were not Hermes scarves but they had a youthful vibe to the way they were tied.  I downloaded 7 zillion pictures.  Upon examining them I detected some patterns to what I like.
> 
> Last weeks scarf epiphany was I don't like stuff around my neck.  I need it loose.
> 
> Looking at what I picked off the Pinterest board, I realized I like big, dramatic, and asymmetrical.
> 
> I also realized I like the plain old ordinary tie that requires no special training.  And I really liked seeing these ties with casual clothes.
> 
> I had been thinking about wearing gavroches on my bags as a way of getting silkie fun into to my summer wardrobe.  But looking at these picks, I realized I can go big there (big as in a 90).
> 
> I won't post all 7 zillion pics, but here are a few of my favorites for illustration.
> 
> 
> *Scarves on Bags*
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402345
> View attachment 3402346
> 
> 
> *Big, Dramatic, Asymmetrical *
> 
> View attachment 3402348
> View attachment 3402349
> View attachment 3402350
> 
> 
> *Ties for the clueless*
> 
> View attachment 3402351
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402354
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



I love Pin Interest *Cordeliere*.   There are some HS on it.  I haven't looked at scarves in general but I enjoyed your posts, especially the scarves tied one end around the neck and the other end draping in front.  I think a pink suit with a floral scarf was that way.  Also liked the color combo in the long light blue duster with the brown print scarf.   It would be fun to see more of the scarf ideas you like.   I tend to print stuff out and have a bit of a scrapbook of ideas.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> More photos of the garden tonight.
> 
> View attachment 3408674
> View attachment 3408675
> View attachment 3408677
> View attachment 3408678
> View attachment 3408680
> View attachment 3408682



Wow great job PPup!! Love these beautiful flowers!![emoji255][emoji257][emoji106]


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> @Kyokei posted a reveal thread, you can click her name and then posts and you can see the reveal!


Thanks *MrsOwen3*.  What a beautiful bag* Kyokei*.   What color is it?


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> some of it seems great quality and some not worth it to me. I recently tried a necklace that I thought was wonderful and reasonably priced but I am working on fine jewelry so I resisted.
> 
> what did you see?



It was a necklace, actually.

I have a lot of fine jewelry and while I do want a few more pieces (I have my eye on a few things from H especially; I've been very into their fine jewelry recently) I don't mind buying a costume jewelry piece here and there if the price is decent, especially for occasions where I wouldn't want to wear my fine jewelry.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm enjoying the garden this year.
> 
> Kyokei I have some Chanel costume jewelry. I really enjoy it. I only started buying it 4 or 5 years ago. It is holding up well. It seems to be the most substantial and well made costume jewelry that I have seen.



Thank you, Pocketbook Pup. I have heard some people were disappointed in the quality but don't have as high expectations as some might when it comes to costume jewelry. But I still do expect quality on par with a brand like Chanel. I wouldn't want to buy something to have it fall apart right away, but this piece looked very interesting.



eagle1002us said:


> Thanks *MrsOwen3*.  What a beautiful bag* Kyokei*.   What color is it?



It's Rouge grenat! I've been enjoying her a lot. I still always check to see if all of my things are still in the Birkin, but that might be the New Yorker in me speaking.

I wasn't sure how I would feel about Birkin vs Kelly, but they both certainly have a place in my heart.


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> It was a necklace, actually.
> 
> I have a lot of fine jewelry and while I do want a few more pieces (I have my eye on a few things from H especially; I've been very into their fine jewelry recently) I don't mind buying a costume jewelry piece here and there if the price is decent, especially for occasions where I wouldn't want to wear my fine jewelry.



This is the necklace I tried on, pic from a member in the Chanel forum


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> This is the necklace I tried on, pic from a member in the Chanel forum
> View attachment 3408886


Are the beads black and white agates?


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3408683
> View attachment 3408684
> 
> 
> Can you see why I'm a bit overwhelmed with how much work it is? [emoji15]


You have the same taste in flower colors that I do!  Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> This is the necklace I tried on, pic from a member in the Chanel forum
> View attachment 3408886


That one is nice! I haven't seen it. I can't find the one I tried on on the Chanel site but it was nice.
I do have a few things at Hermes I am considering purchasing which take priority, but the Chanel necklace isn't incredibly expensive or anything.


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> Are the beads black and white agates?


Just marbled beads I think, I don't know much about Chanel jewelry


----------



## EmileH

Mrs Owen, I think that is similar to a black version that I have. The beads are nice and heavy (well made). I'm not sure what they are. But it's a great piece. 

Kyokei I mix and match with my Hermes and other fine jewelry all the time. There are some looks that you just can't achieve with fine jewelry unless you are willing to spend $$$. The Chanel jewelry offers a different look. I bought most of mine in Europe 30% off. The prices in the US do seem a bit high for costume jewelry however well made. 
I'm not particularly hard on jewelry so I'm not too worried about wear and tear. 

Thank you for admiring my flowers everyone. I'm trying to enjoy the garden this year. The past two years I didn't even want to look at it. Cordeliare, we bought the house in early spring before anything bloomed and I thought "oh good, it has landscaping. I don't have to do anything to it." The former owners handed over a list of the team they had caring for it. Then all of this started to bloom. I enthusiastically dove in trying to do what I could in my free time and by August I was hot tired and sore. The Team was lead by a hippy dippy blonde who required that I leave checks for $1000 at a time under the mat and she would show up when she wanted and then request new checks as she worked through the last. I couldn't see what she was doing but DH enjoyed talking to her as she "massaged the mulch" as she described it.[emoji849] I finally fired her and the rest of the team and we have a good team now. They do a great job but it costs 1-2 Birkin units per year to keep it up. And we are stuck because we need to keep up our investment in the house. I have told them to just keep everything healthy. It doesn't have to look like a museum. This year it looks so beautiful and I'm finally over the trauma of the first few years of the hippie. So I'm trying to enjoy it more.


----------



## mistikat

eagle1002us said:


> Are the beads black and white agates?



Doubtful. Chanel doesn't use semi-precious stones; just glass and acrylic. The quality of the recent pieces is fairly disappointing compared to even ten years ago. It's flimsier, doesn't hold up as well, and is generally just not as well made - like so many things. 

The old Gripoix poured glass and Goossens pieces are amazing; Goosens has a shop in Paris (http://goossens-paris.net/en/), and the designs are really interesting.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> I love Pin Interest *Cordeliere*.   There are some HS on it.  I haven't looked at scarves in general but I enjoyed your posts, especially the scarves tied one end around the neck and the other end draping in front.  I think a pink suit with a floral scarf was that way.  Also liked the color combo in the long light blue duster with the brown print scarf.  * It would be fun to see more of the scarf ideas you like. *  I tend to print stuff out and have a bit of a scrapbook of ideas.


.
eagle1002us,   good to see you post here again.  Do I remember correctly that you sew?  You missed a whole discussion on making clothes or having them made for you.  When it was going on, I wondered your thoughts about the subject

Well since you asked about other scarf ideas I like, here are a couple of pics from an ebay seller.  I thought this was a cute look that would help me with the Florida heat problem.    I have a Mediterannee scarf in purple and pink and I thought this was a very cool way to showcase the stripes of different size.  This one appears to be a moussie.   Sorry for the giant size.  I did not expect ebay downloads to be this big.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The Team was lead by a hippy dippy blonde who required that I leave checks for $1000 at a time under the mat and she would show up when she wanted and then request new checks as she worked through the last. I couldn't see what she was doing but DH enjoyed talking to her as she "massaged the mulch" as she described it.[emoji849] I finally fired her and the rest of the team and we have a good team now. They do a great job but it costs 1-2 Birkin units per year to keep it up. And we are stuck because we need to keep up our investment in the house. I have told them to just keep everything healthy. It doesn't have to look like a museum. This year it looks so beautiful and I'm finally over the trauma of the first few years of the hippie. So I'm trying to enjoy it more.



Hippie chick sounds like a nightmare.   I hate people who pretend to work and expect to get paid.  Finding new service people is one of life's nightmares.   Glad you have a good team.  Gardening is expensive but so worth it.


----------



## momasaurus

I am much too timid to venture outside of the H forum to post this, but does anyone know about the necklace Teresa May is wearing in this pic?


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Hippie chick sounds like a nightmare.   I hate people who pretend to work and expect to get paid.  Finding new service people is one of life's nightmares.   Glad you have a good team.  Gardening is expensive but so worth it.



I have found a lot of women want to have their own businesses for flexibility while still earning money. That's all well and good but once you take someone's money they expect professional service in return. Unfortunately these women feel that you should understand that the rest of their lives is more important and you should be content to sit by and wait for them to get to you. I have run into it so often that it has become a pet peeve of mine. It gives other hard working women a bad name. 

Look at lovely Mrs Owen. She created her dream business and she clearly treats it as a business and behaves in the most professional manner with her clients. These are the women owned businesses that I prefer to support. 

I know that the quality of Chanel Hermes and other brands has declined. No doubt. I'm just a pragmatist. This is the world we live in. I accept it and try to buy the best quality that I can. It generally suits my needs.


----------



## Mindi B

Men do that, too, PbP.  I had a "carpenter" (I use the designation loosely) who showed up at my house five times.  Every time, the ONLY thing he did was tell me why he couldn't work that day.  He hurt his back, he didn't have the necessary supplies, he was pressed for time, he was about to go on vacation. . . . I fired him after that one.  He was AGHAST!  "I'm hurt that you don't understand my situation," he said, pouting.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> Men do that, too, PbP.  I had a "carpenter" (I use the designation loosely) who showed up at my house five times.  Every time, the ONLY thing he did was tell me why he couldn't work that day.  He hurt his back, he didn't have the necessary supplies, he was pressed for time, he was about to go on vacation. . . . I fired him after that one.  He was AGHAST!  "I'm hurt that you don't understand my situation," he said, pouting.



Ah I stand corrected Mindi. I suppose I can think of one male landscaper who did the same thing to me. I guess laziness is equal opportunity. I have just run into it with four or five women.


----------



## xincinsin

eagle1002us said:


> Are the beads black and white agates?


Looks more like howlite.


----------



## Mindi B

Regardless of the perpetrator's gender, it is ANNOYING!  I think some types of jobs (independent contractors: gardening, carpentry, etc.) attract those who really don't do well at sticking to schedules.  They are attracted to the loosey-goosey, set-your-own-hours nature of such jobs.  But taken too far, well, it doesn't work.  Because THEY don't work!


----------



## xincinsin

Mindi B said:


> Men do that, too, PbP.  I had a "carpenter" (I use the designation loosely) who showed up at my house five times.  Every time, the ONLY thing he did was tell me why he couldn't work that day.  He hurt his back, he didn't have the necessary supplies, he was pressed for time, he was about to go on vacation. . . . I fired him after that one.  He was AGHAST!  "I'm hurt that you don't understand my situation," he said, pouting.


Reminds me of my ex-colleague who had a wide range of excuses for not meeting deadlines/not returning from vacation: my father is ill, my mother is having a psychotic fit, I forgot to take the plane home, I lost my passport in Brussells but decided not to report it, I didn't realize that you actually expect me to complete my work. Ditto on the pouting.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!   "I forgot to take the plane home"!  That is a REMARKABLE excuse.   Full marks for chutzpah!


----------



## xincinsin

Mindi B said:


> LOL!   "I forgot to take the plane home"!  That is a REMARKABLE excuse.   Full marks for chutzpah!


You would love his explanation: he claimed that when he saw 0900 hours on his ticket, he thought it meant 9pm. This from a guy who was an army officer.


----------



## EmileH

xincinsin said:


> You would love his explanation: he claimed that when he saw 0900 hours on his ticket, he thought it meant 9pm. This from a guy who was an army officer.



People never fail to amaze me.


----------



## Mindi B

Amen.  But I might try that next time I'm someplace I don't wanna leave. . . . 
"Sorry I missed the flight, but that leading zero just _blew my mind_!"


----------



## EmileH

I had a former colleague who was great at getting out of work. He never gave excuses. He simply stated clearly and emphatically "I have commitments." And it worked! I'm practicing that technique. [emoji23]


----------



## MSO13

My experience in creative fields is that a lot of folks get into something that's a hobby because they think it will be fun. It turns out, it's just work! It's a job. Not a hobby anymore. Whenever anyone tells me they want to do what I do I say they should work for someone else, when you have to run the business and make all the decisions you spend little time doing the thing you found fun. I guess in the hippie's case it was massaging the mulch but perhaps she should have spent more time clarifying her work orders and invoice process! 

I don't mean to speak ill of all mom-preneurs or female business owners but some give us a really bad name only highlighting the cute and clever aspects or the pretty side of things. And then on the flip side, if you're a take no prisoners, kick ass, no BS boss-you're branded as difficult or a b1tch. 

I work hard at everything that I do, when I was a stay at home wife for all of 12 weeks I was a terrifyingly perfect Stepford wife. It's not in my nature to half ass anything!


----------



## dhfwu

momasaurus said:


> I am much too timid to venture outside of the H forum to post this, but does anyone know about the necklace Teresa May is wearing in this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409286


I think that's the Acrobat (Acrobate?) necklace. One showed up on a consignment website months ago, and it clocked in at over 300 grams. Ooof.


----------



## cremel

Bonjour cafe!! I used to get notification banner on my phone for new posts here. How come I don't see the notifications any more since two days ago. Need to solve this technical issue asap.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> My experience in creative fields is that a lot of folks get into something that's a hobby because they think it will be fun. It turns out, it's just work! It's a job. Not a hobby anymore. Whenever anyone tells me they want to do what I do I say they should work for someone else, when you have to run the business and make all the decisions you spend little time doing the thing you found fun. I guess in the hippie's case it was massaging the mulch but perhaps she should have spent more time clarifying her work orders and invoice process!
> 
> I don't mean to speak ill of all mom-preneurs or female business owners but some give us a really bad name only highlighting the cute and clever aspects or the pretty side of things. And then on the flip side, if you're a take no prisoners, kick ass, no BS boss-you're branded as difficult or a b1tch.
> 
> I work hard at everything that I do, when I was a stay at home wife for all of 12 weeks I was a terrifyingly perfect Stepford wife. It's not in my nature to half ass anything!



I have no doubt that you do an amazing job at whatever you do Mrs Owen.

I'm in Boston today for personal errands. I stopped by the store. Not much of the fall merchandise has arrived. I managed to pick up a csgm and a gavroche that were on my wishlist. And a silk 140 from spring that I never found. 

I'm taking the plunge in ready to wear. Nothing major except a pair of charcoal grey pants that are beautifully cut and beautiful fabric. My SA is requesting my size. 

There seem to be new leather bracelets that are a wide strap of leather that you can add a charm onto. I'm not sure I have ever seen them before. I managed not to fall down any other wells. [emoji4]

Anyway it's raining on and off and soupy but here are the Swan boats.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Bastille Day, Cafe'!


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliare, I am considering these loafers. What do people think? They actually have quite a nice shape and are just clunky enough to be fun but not ugly, although I wonder if the look is better on a very skinny french woman than on an aging American. Does anyone have these? 

http://m.usa.hermes.com/woman/shoes/loafers/jules/configurable-product-z-women-jules-62767.html


----------



## Mindi B

I don't have them, but I do have a pair of clunky Guccis, and I love the look.  But I am a fan of "fashionable ugliness," so I am prejudiced in favor.
And everything looks better on skinny French women, so don't let that influence you.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> I don't have them, but I do have a pair of clunky Guccis, and I love the look.  But I am a fan of "fashionable ugliness," so I am prejudiced in favor.
> And everything looks better on skinny French women, so don't let that influence you.



Thank you. So true...

DH will hate them but I think I love them.


----------



## Mindi B

You go, PbP!


----------



## scarf1

Happy Bastille Day! Went to our fav French bistro for lunch. I wore my summery 70.
Confession: I have ordered something totally new/ different for me off h.com. It is slowly wending its way from NJ to CA.
Not supposed to be delivered until Monday..  It is a small thing, but since nothing from FW 2016 is grabbing me yet....


----------



## eagle1002us

mistikat said:


> Doubtful. Chanel doesn't use semi-precious stones; just glass and acrylic. The quality of the recent pieces is fairly disappointing compared to even ten years ago. It's flimsier, doesn't hold up as well, and is generally just not as well made - like so many things.
> 
> The old Gripoix poured glass and Goossens pieces are amazing; Goosens has a shop in Paris (http://goossens-paris.net/en/), and the designs are really interesting.


Thanks Misti.  I forgot about the strass.  I am glad you posted the Goosens link.   I will enjoy looking at it.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> View attachment 3409798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Bastille Day! Went to our fav French bistro for lunch. I wore my summery 70.
> Confession: I have ordered something totally new/ different for me off h.com. It is slowly wending its way from NJ to CA.
> Not supposed to be delivered until Monday..  It is a small thing, but since nothing from FW 2016 is grabbing me yet....



Love your 70 twin! So fun. I can't wait to see your new purchase.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> .
> eagle1002us,   good to see you post here again.  Do I remember correctly that you sew?  You missed a whole discussion on making clothes or having them made for you.  When it was going on, I wondered your thoughts about the subject
> 
> Well since you asked about other scarf ideas I like, here are a couple of pics from an ebay seller.  I thought this was a cute look that would help me with the Florida heat problem.    I have a Mediterannee scarf in purple and pink and I thought this was a very cool way to showcase the stripes of different size.  This one appears to be a moussie.   Sorry for the giant size.  I did not expect ebay downloads to be this big.
> View attachment 3409258
> View attachment 3409259



Good to hear from you *Cordeliere*!   These are beautiful postings.  I'll gladly look at scarf pix anytime.   More power to you!   The Mediterannee is particularly striking. 

I was busy hanging out in Chat and I gather that the dressmaking discussion happened in this thread?  I will have to scroll back in this thread and see if there is anything I can add.   I do sew.   When I first got my own place in this area I popped for a roll top desk from SCAN.   What a lame purchase that turned out to be!  Not Scan's fault, the desk was structurally fine.   I just never sat at a desk and wrote something.  So I stored mementos, cards mostly, and pictures in it.  This past weekend I finished cleaning it out and it's ready for its second life.

In place of this giant space hog I will put huge Rubbermaid tubs filled with fabric.   This is an occupational hazard of sewing.   In fact, I read some time ago that Donna Karan bought too many 1 yard sample pieces of fabric as spurs to her creativity and her accountant told her to cut it out.  (Sorry.   Couldn't resist.).  I need to borrow that accountant. 

I need to get a throw or something to toss over the whole enchilada.   But the center will have a comfy leather chair (have that already), small table, and reading lamp.   
I don't know how people with large amounts of fabric or bedding and linens (same principle) store the stuff neatly and still maintain access so they don't forget what they have (occupational hazard).   Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## momasaurus

dhfwu said:


> I think that's the Acrobat (Acrobate?) necklace. One showed up on a consignment website months ago, and it clocked in at over 300 grams. Ooof.


OK. Thanks. It looks awesome in that pic!


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> View attachment 3409798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Bastille Day! Went to our fav French bistro for lunch. I wore my summery 70.
> Confession: I have ordered something totally new/ different for me off h.com. It is slowly wending its way from NJ to CA.
> Not supposed to be delivered until Monday..  It is a small thing, but since nothing from FW 2016 is grabbing me yet....


TWINZ! I wore this 70 yesterday. It makes me so happy!


----------



## eagle1002us

xincinsin said:


> Looks more like howlite.



You're right it does.  Howlite can be easily dyed right?  And, it's inexpensive, right?


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Mrs Owen, I think that is similar to a black version that I have. The beads are nice and heavy (well made). I'm not sure what they are. But it's a great piece.
> 
> Kyokei I mix and match with my Hermes and other fine jewelry all the time. There are some looks that you just can't achieve with fine jewelry unless you are willing to spend $$$. The Chanel jewelry offers a different look. I bought most of mine in Europe 30% off. The prices in the US do seem a bit high for costume jewelry however well made.
> I'm not particularly hard on jewelry so I'm not too worried about wear and tear.
> 
> Thank you for admiring my flowers everyone. I'm trying to enjoy the garden this year. The past two years I didn't even want to look at it. Cordeliare, we bought the house in early spring before anything bloomed and I thought "oh good, it has landscaping. I don't have to do anything to it." The former owners handed over a list of the team they had caring for it. Then all of this started to bloom. I enthusiastically dove in trying to do what I could in my free time and by August I was hot tired and sore. The Team was lead by a hippy dippy blonde who required that I leave checks for $1000 at a time under the mat and she would show up when she wanted and then request new checks as she worked through the last. I couldn't see what she was doing but DH enjoyed talking to her as she "massaged the mulch" as she described it.[emoji849] I finally fired her and the rest of the team and we have a good team now. They do a great job but it costs 1-2 Birkin units per year to keep it up. And we are stuck because we need to keep up our investment in the house. I have told them to just keep everything healthy. It doesn't have to look like a museum. This year it looks so beautiful and I'm finally over the trauma of the first few years of the hippie. So I'm trying to enjoy it more.


So, Pup, I was thinking: if you left me a cashmere shawl under the mat now and then, I would come over and work in your yard for sure. But I see that you've got that under control now. Oh well.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cordeliare, I am considering these loafers. What do people think? They actually have quite a nice shape and are just clunky enough to be fun but not ugly, although I wonder if the look is better on a very skinny french woman than on an aging American. Does anyone have these?
> 
> http://m.usa.hermes.com/woman/shoes/loafers/jules/configurable-product-z-women-jules-62767.html
> 
> View attachment 3409767



Pocket, these are very nice loafers.  I would have no hesitation acquiring them.  These purple oxfords are my personal fav, however.   Heels are not too high, love the color.   H calls them Nadege.


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> TWINZ! I wore this 70 yesterday. It makes me so happy!


LOL! I said to DH, this is such a "happy" scarf! It was my first time actually wearing it.


----------



## xincinsin

eagle1002us said:


> You're right it does.  Howlite can be easily dyed right?  And, it's inexpensive, right?


Very inexpensive. It's porous, so the Chinese bead industry loves to dye it blue to masquerade as turquoise as well as in a host of other neon bright colours.  And due to the lack of density, it is quite light.


----------



## Kyokei

I love the loafers that eagle1002us posted and almost bought them, but the heels are kind of low for me and I wasn’t sure how much I would actually wear the loafers.

The color is fantastic, though.


----------



## xincinsin

MrsOwen3 said:


> My experience in creative fields is that a lot of folks get into something that's a hobby because they think it will be fun. It turns out, it's just work! It's a job. Not a hobby anymore. Whenever anyone tells me they want to do what I do I say they should work for someone else, when you have to run the business and make all the decisions you spend little time doing the thing you found fun. I guess in the hippie's case it was massaging the mulch but perhaps she should have spent more time clarifying her work orders and invoice process!
> 
> I don't mean to speak ill of all mom-preneurs or female business owners but some give us a really bad name only highlighting the cute and clever aspects or the pretty side of things. And then on the flip side, if you're a take no prisoners, kick ass, no BS boss-you're branded as difficult or a b1tch.
> 
> I work hard at everything that I do, when I was a stay at home wife for all of 12 weeks I was a terrifyingly perfect Stepford wife. It's not in my nature to half ass anything!


+1
And as someone who works with people in the creative fields, the horrifying thing about being good at the creative work is that it gets you promoted to management and you stop having time to be creative. Instead, it's all meetings and budgeting and staff management


----------



## katekluet

eagle1002us said:


> Pocket, these are very nice loafers.  I would have no hesitation acquiring them.  These purple oxfords are my personal fav, however.   Heels are not too high, love the color.   H calls them Nadege.
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/tQUOTE]


----------



## katekluet

I love the heels on these..


----------



## dharma

Loving the chunky loafers especially the purple ones.
@Pocketbook Pup, everything looks good on skinny French Girls, but I think they would look great on beautiful and elegant American Women as well.  They would easily work with jeans and cropped trousers. The only consideration I would have is if you mind the buckle matching your Kellys and Birkins. Matchy-matchy is my personal kryptonite, but others love it.
Your garden is gorgeous!!!


----------



## dharma

scarf1 said:


> View attachment 3409798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Bastille Day! Went to our fav French bistro for lunch. I wore my summery 70.
> Confession: I have ordered something totally new/ different for me off h.com. It is slowly wending its way from NJ to CA.
> Not supposed to be delivered until Monday..  It is a small thing, but since nothing from FW 2016 is grabbing me yet....


Beautiful outfit! I also enjoyed a great lunch with a friend at a French Bistro! It's sad that Bastille Day has to end on such a terrible note. (I hope that ok to say in this thread)
I look forward to your reveal!


----------



## scarf1

dharma said:


> Beautiful outfit! I also enjoyed a great lunch with a friend at a French Bistro! It's sad that Bastille Day has to end on such a terrible note. (I hope that ok to say in this thread)
> I look forward to your reveal!


Totally agree! Didn't learn about the events in Nice until a few hours ago. Sadly it hit very close to us- we stayed in a hotel on the promenade last October. We had a room with a balcony facing the beach- we have seen our hotel in the video...if we had been there today, we would have watched the fireworks from our balcony....


----------



## EmileH

So sad that terror has struck again in France. My heart goes out to everyone there. [emoji22]

Thanks for the shoe advice everyone. I'm going to try the loafers again when I go back to pick up my pants. I was thinking they might be very comfortable for my fall trip to Paris. 

It's getting late so I had better not catch up on the rest of the discussion...


----------



## eagle1002us

xincinsin said:


> Very inexpensive. It's porous, so the Chinese bead industry loves to dye it blue to masquerade as turquoise as well as in a host of other neon bright colours.  And due to the lack of density, it is quite light.


Yes, I knew about the howlite being used to simulate turquoise.  I bet my turquoise is not even howlite but stabilized plastic resin, that's how much confidence I have in obtaining natural (earth mined) turquoise.    What amazes me when I go to the gem shows to look at beads is that agates are simulated in brightly colored -- almost garish colored --  plastic along with a host of other types of stones used for beaded necklaces.  I got some "blue labradorite" which turned out to be dyed -- some of the dye got on my neck when I wore the necklace.  And, there are the so-called ruby and tourmaline beads which come in vivid pinky reds and bright green, these can't be real.  But people cluster around the tables anyway.  

How do the Chinese buy real jade?  A neighbor had gone to Hong Kong and came back loaded in emerald green jewelry.   I suspected it could have been glass simulants but whatever, she was happy and it was a pretty color.   And I've purchased (knowingly) a pale celedon serpentine the bead store labeled as "new jade."  Can a person tell on their own that the jade they're looking at is authentic or do they need to go to a trusted dealer who will guarantee it's genuine?


----------



## cremel

Prayer goes to Nice. [emoji173]️


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Prayer goes to Nice. [emoji173]️


Amen to that.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cordeliare, I am considering these loafers. What do people think? They actually have quite a nice shape and are just clunky enough to be fun but not ugly, although I wonder if the look is better on a very skinny french woman than on an aging American. Does anyone have these?
> 
> http://m.usa.hermes.com/woman/shoes/loafers/jules/configurable-product-z-women-jules-62767.html
> 
> View attachment 3409767



These look super comfy. Go for it!


----------



## eagle1002us

scarf1 said:


> View attachment 3409798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Bastille Day! Went to our fav French bistro for lunch. I wore my summery 70.
> Confession: I have ordered something totally new/ different for me off h.com. It is slowly wending its way from NJ to CA.
> Not supposed to be delivered until Monday..  It is a small thing, but since nothing from FW 2016 is grabbing me yet....


This scarf is thrilling.   I mean it.  I love these breezy retro (painterly) patterns.


----------



## cremel

scarf1 said:


> View attachment 3409798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Bastille Day! Went to our fav French bistro for lunch. I wore my summery 70.
> Confession: I have ordered something totally new/ different for me off h.com. It is slowly wending its way from NJ to CA.
> Not supposed to be delivered until Monday..  It is a small thing, but since nothing from FW 2016 is grabbing me yet....



It's very pretty Scarf1![emoji106]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I had a former colleague who was great at getting out of work. He never gave excuses. He simply stated clearly and emphatically "I have commitments." And it worked! I'm practicing that technique. [emoji23]



Lol


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> Pocket, these are very nice loafers.  I would have no hesitation acquiring them.  These purple oxfords are my personal fav, however.   Heels are not too high, love the color.   H calls them Nadege.



These purples look gorgeous! Thumbs up!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cordeliare, I am considering these loafers. What do people think? They actually have quite a nice shape and are just clunky enough to be fun but not ugly, although I wonder if the look is better on a very skinny french woman than on an aging American. Does anyone have these?
> 
> http://m.usa.hermes.com/woman/shoes/loafers/jules/configurable-product-z-women-jules-62767.html
> 
> View attachment 3409767



The leather on them looks amazing.   I think straight men don't get shoes.   DH certainly hates some that I love.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> View attachment 3409798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Bastille Day! Went to our fav French bistro for lunch. I wore my summery 70.
> Confession: I have ordered something totally new/ different for me off h.com. It is slowly wending its way from NJ to CA.
> Not supposed to be delivered until Monday..  It is a small thing, but since nothing from FW 2016 is grabbing me yet....



Love the color combo of your scarf--purple, blue, and pink.  Doesn't get any better than that for me.   And the green mixes it up.  What is the design please?


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Love the color combo of your scarf--purple, blue, and pink.  Doesn't get any better than that for me.   And the green mixes it up.  What is the design please?



I'll answer since I have the same one. Bain de la mer 70 cm vintage silk.

Thanks for the shoe advice! [emoji4]


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> Pocket, these are very nice loafers.  I would have no hesitation acquiring them.  These purple oxfords are my personal fav, however.   Heels are not too high, love the color.   H calls them Nadege.


Great color.


----------



## Mindi B

"Straight men don't get shoes."  I want that on a t-shirt!


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> I work hard at everything that I do, when I was a stay at home wife for all of 12 weeks I was a terrifyingly perfect Stepford wife. It's not in my nature to half ass anything!



Very funny.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> "Straight men don't get shoes."  I want that on a t-shirt!



 [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cordeliere

Well Cafe, in spite of myself, I am chatting with you from Dublin.    

Came back from Paris last month only to discover we have enough frequent flyer miles on my United card to make 2 international trips.  Only one problem.  They expire in 2017 so we have to get traveling.  Our landlord business was especially unpredictable in the last 2 weeks making it difficult to plan.   We finally found a good tenant for our vacancy and finished the rehab of the unit.   We typically never have any trouble with tenants paying, and this month we had 3.  Finally they all came up with the money.  So we were free for a last minute trip.  Made the reservations on Saturday and on Thursday got on the plane.  

I had an unforced error Thursday morning.  I thought our flight out was at 5:30 pm.  At 8 am, we are sitting there drinking coffee and rousting ourselves to go for our mani-pedi at 9 am.  After the mani-pedi, I was going to pack.   Had that nagging feeling that I should check the flight times again.   Opps.  The flight was scheduled to leave at 11:55 am--less than 4 hours away.  It was the second leg of the flight that was at 5:30.  DH is muttering that we will never make it.  But in an hour and 15 minutes we managed to shower, dress, and pack.   We still had an hour drive to the airport.  I figured we would get there at least an hour before our flight.  We ended up stuck in traffic behind an accident.  We got to the airport and the long term lot was full.  But we made our plane and here we are.

We are spending 4 days in Ireland and then 10 in Scotland.   After reading 2 guide books over the weekend, I am confused about where we are and what we are doing.  Stress is supposed to be bad for your brain, and I am sure the morning mixup about our departure time must have killed a few more brain cells.  There is an Hermes store a couple of blocks from our hotel, either here or in Glasgow, but I can't remember which.  I figure I can continue my desensitization therapy for boutique phobia.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Well Cafe, in spite of myself, I am chatting with you from Dublin.
> 
> Came back from Paris last month only to discover we have enough frequent flyer miles on my United card to make 2 international trips.  Only one problem.  They expire in 2017 so we have to get traveling.  Our landlord business was especially unpredictable in the last 2 weeks making it difficult to plan.   We finally found a good tenant for our vacancy and finished the rehab of the unit.   We typically never have any trouble with tenants paying, and this month we had 3.  Finally they all came up with the money.  So we were free for a last minute trip.  Made the reservations on Saturday and on Thursday got on the plane.
> 
> I had an unforced error Thursday morning.  I thought our flight out was at 5:30 pm.  At 8 am, we are sitting there drinking coffee and rousting ourselves to go for our mani-pedi at 9 am.  After the mani-pedi, I was going to pack.   Had that nagging feeling that I should check the flight times again.   Opps.  The flight was scheduled to leave at 11:55 am--less than 4 hours away.  It was the second leg of the flight that was at 5:30.  DH is muttering that we will never make it.  But in an hour and 15 minutes we managed to shower, dress, and pack.   We still had an hour drive to the airport.  I figured we would get there at least an hour before our flight.  We ended up stuck in traffic behind an accident.  We got to the airport and the long term lot was full.  But we made our plane and here we are.
> 
> We are spending 4 days in Ireland and then 10 in Scotland.   After reading 2 guide books over the weekend, I am confused about where we are and what we are doing.  Stress is supposed to be bad for your brain, and I am sure the morning mixup about our departure time must have killed a few more brain cells.  There is an Hermes store a couple of blocks from our hotel, either here or in Glasgow, but I can't remember which.  I figure I can continue my desensitization therapy for boutique phobia.



Wow! Look at you being spontaneous. Awesome. Have fun!


----------



## Mindi B

Is this your first trip to Ireland/Scotland?  You will love it, once the brain cells settle and regenerate.
As unforced errors go, you did well.  Such an error on my part would have scuttled the trip, I think.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> "Straight men don't get shoes."  I want that on a t-shirt!


I think that was paraphrased on an episode of Sex in the City.  Carrie asks Stanford how he knew that a guy was gay, and he answered that the guy in question was checking out Carrie's shoes.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Well Cafe, in spite of myself, I am chatting with you from Dublin.
> 
> Came back from Paris last month only to discover we have enough frequent flyer miles on my United card to make 2 international trips.  Only one problem.  They expire in 2017 so we have to get traveling.  Our landlord business was especially unpredictable in the last 2 weeks making it difficult to plan.   We finally found a good tenant for our vacancy and finished the rehab of the unit.   We typically never have any trouble with tenants paying, and this month we had 3.  Finally they all came up with the money.  So we were free for a last minute trip.  Made the reservations on Saturday and on Thursday got on the plane.
> 
> I had an unforced error Thursday morning.  I thought our flight out was at 5:30 pm.  At 8 am, we are sitting there drinking coffee and rousting ourselves to go for our mani-pedi at 9 am.  After the mani-pedi, I was going to pack.   Had that nagging feeling that I should check the flight times again.   Opps.  The flight was scheduled to leave at 11:55 am--less than 4 hours away.  It was the second leg of the flight that was at 5:30.  DH is muttering that we will never make it.  But in an hour and 15 minutes we managed to shower, dress, and pack.   We still had an hour drive to the airport.  I figured we would get there at least an hour before our flight.  We ended up stuck in traffic behind an accident.  We got to the airport and the long term lot was full.  But we made our plane and here we are.
> 
> We are spending 4 days in Ireland and then 10 in Scotland.   After reading 2 guide books over the weekend, I am confused about where we are and what we are doing.  Stress is supposed to be bad for your brain, and I am sure the morning mixup about our departure time must have killed a few more brain cells.  There is an Hermes store a couple of blocks from our hotel, either here or in Glasgow, but I can't remember which.  I figure I can continue my desensitization therapy for boutique phobia.



As you know, I just got back from Ireland and really loved it.  I was in Scotland many years ago and enjoyed that trip immensely as well.  I don't know how much you can see in Ireland in 4 days.  We were there for 2 weeks.


----------



## gracekelly

Rather in shock over what went on in Nice yesterday.  DH and I spent part of our honeymoon at the Negresco and then went back about 10 years ago.  I can't contemplate what the people are feeling who were on Le Promenade.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> As you know, I just got back from Ireland and really loved it.  I was in Scotland many years ago and enjoyed that trip immensely as well.  I don't know how much you can see in Ireland in 4 days.  We were there for 2 weeks.



We are not trying to see the whole country, just Dublin.  And our focus is really just trying to experience the Irish people.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Well Cafe, in spite of myself, I am chatting with you from Dublin.
> 
> Came back from Paris last month only to discover we have enough frequent flyer miles on my United card to make 2 international trips.  Only one problem.  They expire in 2017 so we have to get traveling.  Our landlord business was especially unpredictable in the last 2 weeks making it difficult to plan.   We finally found a good tenant for our vacancy and finished the rehab of the unit.   We typically never have any trouble with tenants paying, and this month we had 3.  Finally they all came up with the money.  So we were free for a last minute trip.  Made the reservations on Saturday and on Thursday got on the plane.
> 
> I had an unforced error Thursday morning.  I thought our flight out was at 5:30 pm.  At 8 am, we are sitting there drinking coffee and rousting ourselves to go for our mani-pedi at 9 am.  After the mani-pedi, I was going to pack.   Had that nagging feeling that I should check the flight times again.   Opps.  The flight was scheduled to leave at 11:55 am--less than 4 hours away.  It was the second leg of the flight that was at 5:30.  DH is muttering that we will never make it.  But in an hour and 15 minutes we managed to shower, dress, and pack.   We still had an hour drive to the airport.  I figured we would get there at least an hour before our flight.  We ended up stuck in traffic behind an accident.  We got to the airport and the long term lot was full.  But we made our plane and here we are.
> 
> We are spending 4 days in Ireland and then 10 in Scotland.   After reading 2 guide books over the weekend, I am confused about where we are and what we are doing.  Stress is supposed to be bad for your brain, and I am sure the morning mixup about our departure time must have killed a few more brain cells.  There is an Hermes store a couple of blocks from our hotel, either here or in Glasgow, but I can't remember which.  I figure I can continue my desensitization therapy for boutique phobia.


_desensitization therapy for boutique  --  I know i need it but I'll start tomorrow!  _ I have been to Scotland and Ireland a while back.  They are wonderful, especially the drive (we were on a tour bus) along the Scottish highlands.   It seemed that every moment the scenery or vista changed dramatically.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> We are not trying to see the whole country, just Dublin.  And our focus is really just trying to experience the Irish people.


I found that experience was best obtained outside of Dublin which is a large city.  The warmth and hospitality is better demonstrated out in the country.  Dublin has many interesting things to see. but it is a city experience.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Well Cafe, in spite of myself, I am chatting with you from Dublin.
> 
> Came back from Paris last month only to discover we have enough frequent flyer miles on my United card to make 2 international trips.  Only one problem.  They expire in 2017 so we have to get traveling.  Our landlord business was especially unpredictable in the last 2 weeks making it difficult to plan.   We finally found a good tenant for our vacancy and finished the rehab of the unit.   We typically never have any trouble with tenants paying, and this month we had 3.  Finally they all came up with the money.  So we were free for a last minute trip.  Made the reservations on Saturday and on Thursday got on the plane.
> 
> I had an unforced error Thursday morning.  I thought our flight out was at 5:30 pm.  At 8 am, we are sitting there drinking coffee and rousting ourselves to go for our mani-pedi at 9 am.  After the mani-pedi, I was going to pack.   Had that nagging feeling that I should check the flight times again.   Opps.  The flight was scheduled to leave at 11:55 am--less than 4 hours away.  It was the second leg of the flight that was at 5:30.  DH is muttering that we will never make it.  But in an hour and 15 minutes we managed to shower, dress, and pack.   We still had an hour drive to the airport.  I figured we would get there at least an hour before our flight.  We ended up stuck in traffic behind an accident.  We got to the airport and the long term lot was full.  But we made our plane and here we are.
> 
> We are spending 4 days in Ireland and then 10 in Scotland.   After reading 2 guide books over the weekend, I am confused about where we are and what we are doing.  Stress is supposed to be bad for your brain, and I am sure the morning mixup about our departure time must have killed a few more brain cells.  There is an Hermes store a couple of blocks from our hotel, either here or in Glasgow, but I can't remember which.  I figure I can continue my desensitization therapy for boutique phobia.



Dear Cordy,

I am reading your post and imaging myself in Scotland and Dublin. They are great places to visit. 

Have loads of fun and share your trip with us.  

[emoji485][emoji485][emoji8][emoji8][emoji517][emoji517]


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> I found that experience was best obtained outside of Dublin which is a large city.  The warmth and hospitality is better demonstrated out in the country.  Dublin has many interesting things to see. but it is a city experience.



We are city people so this works for us.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!
Cordy, so glad you made the flight and I hope you have a wonderful trip! 
I took most of the day off yesterday to hang with a girlfriend and check out the Nordstrom sale. We found a ton of stuff for her DH but were underwhelmed for ourselves. We had actually planned this trip to buy some Fall basics and really shop but nothing really grabbed me. i ended up buying a wild skirt at Neiman that I'm still reviewing to see if it will work in my wardrobe and some basic lingerie from Nordies. I think I'm really learning to be more selective and buy what really excites me. I also think since I went to H first as I got to the mall early, I got something I was very excited about so maybe I should have saved that for last! 

I know the Cafe is for good times but I was also feeling really sad about the world yesterday even though I love my friend and we had a great time together. Here's my H, Chaine D'Ancre Enchainee in yellow gold and Dallet shawl in CW 07


----------



## MSO13

This is the skirt from Self Portrait, it's totally wacky for me-it's an Orange underskirt with navy, black and white. What I'm trying to see is how I can wear it all year but the white is throwing me. It looks best with the matching top but because of my tattoos I cannot wear the top, it looks like bad print mixing. I was thinking I could wear it with a skinny black cashmere turtleneck, tights and my white H mules in the Fall/early winter. I could carry my Indigo Jige. I'm going to try it with a tee and a white top also for now. If I can't make it work easily, I'll take it back but I just think it's really a cool piece, it was also pretty reasonable.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> Cordy, so glad you made the flight and I hope you have a wonderful trip!
> I took most of the day off yesterday to hang with a girlfriend and check out the Nordstrom sale. We found a ton of stuff for her DH but were underwhelmed for ourselves. We had actually planned this trip to buy some Fall basics and really shop but nothing really grabbed me. i ended up buying a wild skirt at Neiman that I'm still reviewing to see if it will work in my wardrobe and some basic lingerie from Nordies. I think I'm really learning to be more selective and buy what really excites me. I also think since I went to H first as I got to the mall early, I got something I was very excited about so maybe I should have saved that for last!
> 
> I know the Cafe is for good times but I was also feeling really sad about the world yesterday even though I love my friend and we had a great time together. Here's my H, Chaine D'Ancre Enchainee in yellow gold and Dallet shawl in CW 07
> 
> View attachment 3411363
> View attachment 3411364
> 
> View attachment 3411365



Congratulations Mrs Owen. I love the shawl. And the bracelet is just amazing. I decided to focus on necklaces for my fall visit to fsh but I'm planning to try some bracelets for future reference. Your photo is very helpful. This is so pretty and delicate. 

Since you are my shoe care expert: do you have any recommendations on how to protect suede shoes? Thanks in advance.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> This is the skirt from Self Portrait, it's totally wacky for me-it's an Orange underskirt with navy, black and white. What I'm trying to see is how I can wear it all year but the white is throwing me. It looks best with the matching top but because of my tattoos I cannot wear the top, it looks like bad print mixing. I was thinking I could wear it with a skinny black cashmere turtleneck, tights and my white H mules in the Fall/early winter. I could carry my Indigo Jige. I'm going to try it with a tee and a white top also for now. If I can't make it work easily, I'll take it back but I just think it's really a cool piece, it was also pretty reasonable.
> 
> View attachment 3411370
> View attachment 3411371



That's very cool. Can't wait to see how you style it.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations Mrs Owen. I love the shawl. And the bracelet is just amazing. I decided to focus on necklaces for my fall visit to fsh but I'm planning to try some bracelets for future reference. Your photo is very helpful. This is so pretty and delicate.
> 
> Since you are my shoe care expert: do you have any recommendations on how to protect suede shoes? Thanks in advance.



This is my fave suede spray, you do have to lightly brush them of any dirt and repeat treatments at regular intervals but it's done so well at protecting that suede coat I bought. Get a suede brush and eraser too if you're on Amazon, I just used one to clean up an old Alexander Wang of denim stains that were 7 years old and it worked. Spray outside though!

Collonil nubuck spray, clear


----------



## Cordeliere

Hello Cafe

Need advice.  I have never made a best offer.   Would appreciate advice on what to offer.   Here is the deal.

There is a vibrato picotin on ebay I am thinking about.  It is like the one Baby Jane stole from me in Paris.  It doesn't thrill me as much as the one in Paris which had a sunnier vibe.  i think the one in Paris had more yellow in it.   But that may just be the pictures.  The one on ebay is also less pristine.   It has a dirty corner and a damaged foot. 

The one in Paris was 1450 euros which would be $1670-1740 depending on the exchange rate.   The ebay one  is $2138, so the ebay one is between $400 and $470 more.  Maybe the one in Paris was just a really good deal.    But I don't think vibrato is that popular.  My gut tells me the ebay one would be at good at $1700-1900.

Since it has only been on evil bay a day, I would not except them to be motivated to accept a best offer this soon.  I am willing to wait.   I don't love it enough that I would be distraught about it getting away.   *So how much (and when) should I offer?
*
And just a rhetorical comment:  I am amazed at the intangible qualities that make the identical bags (in terms of style, size, leather, and color) seem so different.  I am paying increasing attention to the "makes my heart sing" factor even if I can't put my finger on what causes it.  Some times it takes me a while to realize the heart singing quality of a bag.  I am happy to wait and see if an affection develops for this one.  I just know that it is not so much love at first sight that I am willing to over pay for it.    Thanks for letting me share.  Writing is a great way to sort out my thoughts.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> This is my fave suede spray, you do have to lightly brush them of any dirt and repeat treatments at regular intervals but it's done so well at protecting that suede coat I bought. Get a suede brush and eraser too if you're on Amazon, I just used one to clean up an old Alexander Wang of denim stains that were 7 years old and it worked. Spray outside though!
> 
> Collonil nubuck spray, clear



Thank you!!!


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Hello Cafe
> 
> Need advice.  I have never made a best offer.   Would appreciate advice on what to offer.   Here is the deal.
> 
> There is a vibrato picotin on ebay I am thinking about.  It is like the one Baby Jane stole from me in Paris.  It doesn't thrill me as much as the one in Paris which had a sunnier vibe.  i think the one in Paris had more yellow in it.   But that may just be the pictures.  The one on ebay is also less pristine.   It has a dirty corner and a damaged foot.
> 
> The one in Paris was 1450 euros which would be $1670-1740 depending on the exchange rate.   The ebay one  is $2138, so the ebay one is between $400 and $470 more.  Maybe the one in Paris was just a really good deal.    But I don't think vibrato is that popular.  My gut tells me the ebay one would be at good at $1700-1900.
> 
> Since it has only been on evil bay a day, I would not except them to be motivated to accept a best offer this soon.  I am willing to wait.   I don't love it enough that I would be distraught about it getting away.   *So how much (and when) should I offer?
> *
> And just a rhetorical comment:  I am amazed at the intangible qualities that make the identical bags (in terms of style, size, leather, and color) seem so different.  I am paying increasing attention to the "makes my heart sing" factor even if I can't put my finger on what causes it.  Some times it takes me a while to realize the heart singing quality of a bag.  I am happy to wait and see if an affection develops for this one.  I just know that it is not so much love at first sight that I am willing to over pay for it.    Thanks for letting me share.  Writing is a great way to sort out my thoughts.



Sounds like waiting a bit will be good for you and allow the seller some time to realize that negotiation might be prudent. It all depends on the seller. My instinct is to offer 1750 and hope they will negotiate. This gives you a bit of room to go up if they are reasonable. But if it doesn't make your heart sing do wait. They should all make you heart sing.


----------



## dharma

Morning cafe! Finally having the first lazy weekend in a while. No plans except to walk the dogs if it's not too hot for them and have a glass of wine with a friend tonight.  I have recently discovered that right outside my garage is now a Pokestop. Fantastic for DD who can now refuel and capture Pokemon from her bedroom  not so good for the dogs



Aside from the wandering pedestrians staring at their phones behind my home, I find this whole craze quite funny. My niece on a fellowship in Jordan says that everyone is playing, even there. Mind boggling!

@MrsOwen3 , I love Self Portrait and the pricing is really on point. It's the kind of stuff I would like to wear but now I see it more for my DD. Having this self realization sucks. I think your styling ideas are perfect. You could always ask @Mindi B for what the advice would be from Le Fashion. I'm guessing they would say white tee shirt Congrats on the bracelet, it's so delicate and lovely. wear it in the best of health!  I tried the shawl yesterday and love it as well. This is one pattern that I didn't think I'd like but it's stunning. I'm holding out to see the grey version before choosing. While I love the Rouge H border, the interior oatmeal color is something I have way too much of in my collection.

@Cordeliere , congrats on your spur of the moment trip! I look forward to when DH and I can do that kind of thing when he is able. My SIL was just here the other night telling me how much she adores Scotland and wants to go back. She designed her last trip there around seeing all the sights in the Outlander books
You should wait on the Pico. Doesn't sound like it's the right one for you and I agree it's too expensive. There will always be another. I never commented on my Collectors Square trip, it was great, thank you for all of your guidance. I didn't purchase but I feel totally confident with them after spending time there. They did have the rouge H Pullman, they bring everything from the website out for you to see.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> This is the skirt from Self Portrait, it's totally wacky for me-it's an Orange underskirt with navy, black and white. What I'm trying to see is how I can wear it all year but the white is throwing me. It looks best with the matching top but because of my tattoos I cannot wear the top, it looks like bad print mixing. I was thinking I could wear it with a skinny black cashmere turtleneck, tights and my white H mules in the Fall/early winter. I could carry my Indigo Jige. I'm going to try it with a tee and a white top also for now. If I can't make it work easily, I'll take it back but I just think it's really a cool piece, it was also pretty reasonable.
> 
> View attachment 3411370
> View attachment 3411371


This is definitely a cool look.  There ought to be some makeup that temporarily lightens the tats.   Because the matching top with skirt is divine.   Is this silk?  Are you in a climate where you can wear silk skirts in the winter?


----------



## gracekelly

MrsOwen3 said:


> This is the skirt from Self Portrait, it's totally wacky for me-it's an Orange underskirt with navy, black and white. What I'm trying to see is how I can wear it all year but the white is throwing me. It looks best with the matching top but because of my tattoos I cannot wear the top, it looks like bad print mixing. I was thinking I could wear it with a skinny black cashmere turtleneck, tights and my white H mules in the Fall/early winter. I could carry my Indigo Jige. I'm going to try it with a tee and a white top also for now. If I can't make it work easily, I'll take it back but I just think it's really a cool piece, it was also pretty reasonable.
> 
> View attachment 3411370
> View attachment 3411371


The skirt is very cool and truthfully, I think the matching top is a little much.  The dark turtle neck is a good idea and really any dark blouse could work.  I think I like the idea of a dark top better than white, but that will be up to you and how your eye sees it.  Would you wear a sleeveless?








Really love the red edge on the scarf.  Gives it real zing!


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> This is definitely a cool look.  There ought to be some makeup that temporarily lightens the tats.   Because the matching top with skirt is divine.   Is this silk?  Are you in a climate where you can wear silk skirts in the winter?


Thanks Eagle, I will check when I get home. I had to run to work for a little while. I don't think it's silk but it's only super cold a few months of the year when I only wear sweater dresses, fleece tights and UGGs, my office is really cold so I get a lot of use out of my shawls at least!


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> Hello Cafe
> 
> Need advice.  I have never made a best offer.   Would appreciate advice on what to offer.   Here is the deal.
> 
> There is a vibrato picotin on ebay I am thinking about.  It is like the one Baby Jane stole from me in Paris.  It doesn't thrill me as much as the one in Paris which had a sunnier vibe.  i think the one in Paris had more yellow in it.   But that may just be the pictures.  The one on ebay is also less pristine.   It has a dirty corner and a damaged foot.
> 
> The one in Paris was 1450 euros which would be $1670-1740 depending on the exchange rate.   The ebay one  is $2138, so the ebay one is between $400 and $470 more.  Maybe the one in Paris was just a really good deal.    But I don't think vibrato is that popular.  My gut tells me the ebay one would be at good at $1700-1900.
> 
> Since it has only been on evil bay a day, I would not except them to be motivated to accept a best offer this soon.  I am willing to wait.   I don't love it enough that I would be distraught about it getting away.   *So how much (and when) should I offer?
> *
> And just a rhetorical comment:  I am amazed at the intangible qualities that make the identical bags (in terms of style, size, leather, and color) seem so different.  I am paying increasing attention to the "makes my heart sing" factor even if I can't put my finger on what causes it.  Some times it takes me a while to realize the heart singing quality of a bag.  I am happy to wait and see if an affection develops for this one.  I just know that it is not so much love at first sight that I am willing to over pay for it.    Thanks for letting me share.  Writing is a great way to sort out my thoughts.



I think you need to wait it out a bit, I just sold something buy it now and it didn't heat up for a few weeks. I also lowered the price when I saw I got a few watchers. Then I lowered it again just a little and it sold right away for what I wanted. I actually don't even watch things myself, just search them because I've seen some pieces go up and up when they get lots of views (posted on the web finds thread) or lots of watchers. Just keep any eye on it and you'll know how you feel when you get home!


----------



## pierina2

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> Cordy, so glad you made the flight and I hope you have a wonderful trip!
> I took most of the day off yesterday to hang with a girlfriend and check out the Nordstrom sale. We found a ton of stuff for her DH but were underwhelmed for ourselves. We had actually planned this trip to buy some Fall basics and really shop but nothing really grabbed me. i ended up buying a wild skirt at Neiman that I'm still reviewing to see if it will work in my wardrobe and some basic lingerie from Nordies. I think I'm really learning to be more selective and buy what really excites me. I also think since I went to H first as I got to the mall early, I got something I was very excited about so maybe I should have saved that for last!
> 
> I know the Cafe is for good times but I was also feeling really sad about the world yesterday even though I love my friend and we had a great time together. Here's my H, Chaine D'Ancre Enchainee in yellow gold and Dallet shawl in CW 07
> 
> View attachment 3411363
> View attachment 3411364
> 
> View attachment 3411365




Your new Dallet is lovely, *MrsOwen*!  So nice to see this colorway IRL, thank you.
Its funny how a print will just grab you sometimes, to the point that even a somewhat print-leery person like me doesn't care what it might or might not go with.  Bet you will find lots to enjoy with your new skirt.  Maybe a short dark leather jacket when the weather permits?


----------



## Mindi B

I also am drawn to things like that skirt, MrsO, because they are quirky but wearable and defy trends.  That skirt will be as cool, interesting and chic in four years as it is now.
I am really, really trying to do what you said--to ONLY buy stuff that really excites me.  I fear I am too easily tricked into trends which may or may not be "me," and which, in any case, don't endure.  
I'm working on it.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> This is the skirt from Self Portrait, it's totally wacky for me-it's an Orange underskirt with navy, black and white. What I'm trying to see is how I can wear it all year but the white is throwing me. It looks best with the matching top but because of my tattoos I cannot wear the top, it looks like bad print mixing. I was thinking I could wear it with a skinny black cashmere turtleneck, tights and my white H mules in the Fall/early winter. I could carry my Indigo Jige. I'm going to try it with a tee and a white top also for now. If I can't make it work easily, I'll take it back but I just think it's really a cool piece, it was also pretty reasonable.
> 
> View attachment 3411370
> View attachment 3411371



I think I would like it better with the black cashmere turtleneck.   The "matching top"  feels like too much to me.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sounds like waiting a bit will be good for you and allow the seller some time to realize that negotiation might be prudent. It all depends on the seller. My instinct is to offer 1750 and hope they will negotiate. This gives you a bit of room to go up if they are reasonable. But if it doesn't make your heart sing do wait. They should all make you heart sing.






dharma said:


> You should wait on the Pico. Doesn't sound like it's the right one for you and I agree it's too expensive. There will always be another. I never commented on my Collectors Square trip, it was great, thank you for all of your guidance. I didn't purchase but I feel totally confident with them after spending time there. They did have the rouge H Pullman, they bring everything from the website out for you to see.





MrsOwen3 said:


> I think you need to wait it out a bit, I just sold something buy it now and it didn't heat up for a few weeks. I also lowered the price when I saw I got a few watchers. Then I lowered it again just a little and it sold right away for what I wanted. I actually don't even watch things myself, just search them because I've seen some pieces go up and up when they get lots of views (posted on the web finds thread) or lots of watchers. Just keep any eye on it and you'll know how you feel when you get home!




PBP  I especially appreciate that you suggested a price.  I have sold a lot of stuff on Craigslist over the years, but priced it all at what I expected to get--take it or leave it.  So I have a hard time in this negotiation stuff.  Don't want to be insultingly low.  I think that makes people dig in.  That is my experience when selling real estate.  

Dharma--Thanks for the affirmation of my belief that it is too expensive.

Mrs.  Owen  Thanks for your experiences as a seller.  I have only sold one Hermes item on ebay.  Have sold other stuff over the years but at lower price points.   I do remember what it felt like to have 25 views and no sales.   I wonder if Japanese resellers have the same sinking feeling or if the even monitor that stuff.  Mainly I remember wanting to sell it before the listing ends, so I am thinking I will make an offer about 4 days before the 29 day listing ends.


----------



## scarf1

Pierina- have missed your turquoise and blue posts!  Hope all is well with you.

Cafe- I mentioned a few days ago that I had ordered something off h.com- my first item with H leather- very small leather item compared to the rest of you...
 It was scheduled for Monday delivery, but it arrived today.  Without further ado, here is compact silkin in Epsom blue Mykonos with
Tropical modernism silk print.  Also shown with zebra Pegasus and coupons Indians to get an idea of this shade of blue.


----------



## scarf1

I agree. 


Cordeliere said:


> I think I would like it better with the black cashmere turtleneck.   The "matching top"  feels like too much to me.


Or perhaps a dark navy top.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Pierina- have missed your turquoise and blue posts!  Hope all is well with you.
> 
> Cafe- I mentioned a few days ago that I had ordered something off h.com- my first item with H leather- very small leather item compared to the rest of you...
> It was scheduled for Monday delivery, but it arrived today.  Without further ado, here is compact silkin in Epsom blue Mykonos with
> Tropical modernism silk print.  Also shown with zebra Pegasus and coupons Indians to get an idea of this shade of blue.
> View attachment 3411598
> View attachment 3411597



Congratulations. This is really beautiful. I have wondered about Mykonos. Lovely color.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> Cordy, so glad you made the flight and I hope you have a wonderful trip!
> I took most of the day off yesterday to hang with a girlfriend and check out the Nordstrom sale. We found a ton of stuff for her DH but were underwhelmed for ourselves. We had actually planned this trip to buy some Fall basics and really shop but nothing really grabbed me. i ended up buying a wild skirt at Neiman that I'm still reviewing to see if it will work in my wardrobe and some basic lingerie from Nordies. I think I'm really learning to be more selective and buy what really excites me. I also think since I went to H first as I got to the mall early, I got something I was very excited about so maybe I should have saved that for last!
> 
> I know the Cafe is for good times but I was also feeling really sad about the world yesterday even though I love my friend and we had a great time together. Here's my H, Chaine D'Ancre Enchainee in yellow gold and Dallet shawl in CW 07
> 
> View attachment 3411363
> View attachment 3411364
> 
> View attachment 3411365


Congratulations on the new Dallet!


----------



## cremel

dharma said:


> Morning cafe! Finally having the first lazy weekend in a while. No plans except to walk the dogs if it's not too hot for them and have a glass of wine with a friend tonight.  I have recently discovered that right outside my garage is now a Pokestop. Fantastic for DD who can now refuel and capture Pokemon from her bedroom  not so good for the dogs
> View attachment 3411416
> 
> 
> Aside from the wandering pedestrians staring at their phones behind my home, I find this whole craze quite funny. My niece on a fellowship in Jordan says that everyone is playing, even there. Mind boggling!
> 
> @MrsOwen3 , I love Self Portrait and the pricing is really on point. It's the kind of stuff I would like to wear but now I see it more for my DD. Having this self realization sucks. I think your styling ideas are perfect. You could always ask @Mindi B for what the advice would be from Le Fashion. I'm guessing they would say white tee shirt Congrats on the bracelet, it's so delicate and lovely. wear it in the best of health!  I tried the shawl yesterday and love it as well. This is one pattern that I didn't think I'd like but it's stunning. I'm holding out to see the grey version before choosing. While I love the Rouge H border, the interior oatmeal color is something I have way too much of in my collection.
> 
> @Cordeliere , congrats on your spur of the moment trip! I look forward to when DH and I can do that kind of thing when he is able. My SIL was just here the other night telling me how much she adores Scotland and wants to go back. She designed her last trip there around seeing all the sights in the Outlander books
> You should wait on the Pico. Doesn't sound like it's the right one for you and I agree it's too expensive. There will always be another. I never commented on my Collectors Square trip, it was great, thank you for all of your guidance. I didn't purchase but I feel totally confident with them after spending time there. They did have the rouge H Pullman, they bring everything from the website out for you to see.



LOL about your DD catches Pokemon in bedroom. [emoji1]
This Pokemon game is vastly successful. In four days it became the most successful game in history. It also forces players to exercise more. I wonder if j should start playing too for that reason!


----------



## cremel

scarf1 said:


> Pierina- have missed your turquoise and blue posts!  Hope all is well with you.
> 
> Cafe- I mentioned a few days ago that I had ordered something off h.com- my first item with H leather- very small leather item compared to the rest of you...
> It was scheduled for Monday delivery, but it arrived today.  Without further ado, here is compact silkin in Epsom blue Mykonos with
> Tropical modernism silk print.  Also shown with zebra Pegasus and coupons Indians to get an idea of this shade of blue.
> View attachment 3411598
> View attachment 3411597



Looks like it's silk inside? Like the colorful inside. More compartments make it a lot more easy to carry different small items. Love this little leather goodie. [emoji106]


----------



## cremel

scarf1 said:


> Pierina- have missed your turquoise and blue posts!  Hope all is well with you.
> 
> Cafe- I mentioned a few days ago that I had ordered something off h.com- my first item with H leather- very small leather item compared to the rest of you...
> It was scheduled for Monday delivery, but it arrived today.  Without further ado, here is compact silkin in Epsom blue Mykonos with
> Tropical modernism silk print.  Also shown with zebra Pegasus and coupons Indians to get an idea of this shade of blue.
> View attachment 3411598
> View attachment 3411597



I also like different shades of blue. Recent royal blue has been my favorite.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks Eagle, I will check when I get home. I had to run to work for a little while. I don't think it's silk but it's only super cold a few months of the year when I only wear sweater dresses, fleece tights and UGGs, my office is really cold so I get a lot of use out of my shawls at least!


Boots would keep ya warm even if the skirt is lightweight.  I must say you do have a discerning eye for the interesting and unusual in fashion.


----------



## eagle1002us

scarf1 said:


> Pierina- have missed your turquoise and blue posts!  Hope all is well with you.
> 
> Cafe- I mentioned a few days ago that I had ordered something off h.com- my first item with H leather- very small leather item compared to the rest of you...
> It was scheduled for Monday delivery, but it arrived today.  Without further ado, here is compact silkin in Epsom blue Mykonos with
> Tropical modernism silk print.  Also shown with zebra Pegasus and coupons Indians to get an idea of this shade of blue.
> View attachment 3411598
> View attachment 3411597


I recognize the Coupon Indiennes but is the tropical modernism in the wallet's interior?   (I have a bag in Mykonos and I never tried to match  it but these combos are really working for you.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> Cordy, so glad you made the flight and I hope you have a wonderful trip!
> I took most of the day off yesterday to hang with a girlfriend and check out the Nordstrom sale. We found a ton of stuff for her DH but were underwhelmed for ourselves. We had actually planned this trip to buy some Fall basics and really shop but nothing really grabbed me. i ended up buying a wild skirt at Neiman that I'm still reviewing to see if it will work in my wardrobe and some basic lingerie from Nordies. I think I'm really learning to be more selective and buy what really excites me. I also think since I went to H first as I got to the mall early, I got something I was very excited about so maybe I should have saved that for last!
> 
> I know the Cafe is for good times but I was also feeling really sad about the world yesterday even though I love my friend and we had a great time together. Here's my H, Chaine D'Ancre Enchainee in yellow gold and Dallet shawl in CW 07
> 
> View attachment 3411363
> View attachment 3411364
> 
> View attachment 3411365


Very nice chain with the watch.  They contrast each other nicely..  Bulky chain would have  fought with the watch.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Hello Cafe
> 
> Need advice.  I have never made a best offer.   Would appreciate advice on what to offer.   Here is the deal.
> 
> There is a vibrato picotin on ebay I am thinking about.  It is like the one Baby Jane stole from me in Paris.  It doesn't thrill me as much as the one in Paris which had a sunnier vibe.  i think the one in Paris had more yellow in it.   But that may just be the pictures.  The one on ebay is also less pristine.   It has a dirty corner and a damaged foot.
> 
> The one in Paris was 1450 euros which would be $1670-1740 depending on the exchange rate.   The ebay one  is $2138, so the ebay one is between $400 and $470 more.  Maybe the one in Paris was just a really good deal.    But I don't think vibrato is that popular.  My gut tells me the ebay one would be at good at $1700-1900.
> 
> Since it has only been on evil bay a day, I would not except them to be motivated to accept a best offer this soon.  I am willing to wait.   I don't love it enough that I would be distraught about it getting away.   *So how much (and when) should I offer?
> *
> And just a rhetorical comment:  I am amazed at the intangible qualities that make the identical bags (in terms of style, size, leather, and color) seem so different.  I am paying increasing attention to the "makes my heart sing" factor even if I can't put my finger on what causes it.  Some times it takes me a while to realize the heart singing quality of a bag.  I am happy to wait and see if an affection develops for this one.  I just know that it is not so much love at first sight that I am willing to over pay for it.    Thanks for letting me share.  Writing is a great way to sort out my thoughts.



I have made best offers.  You'll know how you really feel about the bag the minute you make your best offer.  I usually get rejected on the BO but that's ok.  The sellers come back with counter offers.  I haven't seen the bag but it's damaged to some degree and has a high price?  I don't think I'd rush in with an offer.  Let the seller chill for a bit.   If they relist the item usually it's at a better price which indicates they are ready to deal.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Pierina- have missed your turquoise and blue posts!  Hope all is well with you.
> 
> Cafe- I mentioned a few days ago that I had ordered something off h.com- my first item with H leather- very small leather item compared to the rest of you...
> It was scheduled for Monday delivery, but it arrived today.  Without further ado, here is compact silkin in Epsom blue Mykonos with
> Tropical modernism silk print.  Also shown with zebra Pegasus and coupons Indians to get an idea of this shade of blue.
> View attachment 3411598
> View attachment 3411597



The  Mykonos color is beautiful.   Love it with the Coupons Indiennes.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> I have made best offers.  You'll know how you really feel about the bag the minute you make your best offer.  I usually get rejected on the BO but that's ok.  The sellers come back with counter offers.  I haven't seen the bag but it's damaged to some degree and has a high price?  I don't think I'd rush in with an offer.  Let the seller chill for a bit.   If they relist the item usually it's at a better price which indicates they are ready to deal.



How do you decide how much to offer?


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> Cordy, so glad you made the flight and I hope you have a wonderful trip!
> I took most of the day off yesterday to hang with a girlfriend and check out the Nordstrom sale. We found a ton of stuff for her DH but were underwhelmed for ourselves. We had actually planned this trip to buy some Fall basics and really shop but nothing really grabbed me. i ended up buying a wild skirt at Neiman that I'm still reviewing to see if it will work in my wardrobe and some basic lingerie from Nordies. I think I'm really learning to be more selective and buy what really excites me. I also think since I went to H first as I got to the mall early, I got something I was very excited about so maybe I should have saved that for last!
> 
> I know the Cafe is for good times but I was also feeling really sad about the world yesterday even though I love my friend and we had a great time together. Here's my H, Chaine D'Ancre Enchainee in yellow gold and Dallet shawl in CW 07
> 
> View attachment 3411363
> View attachment 3411364
> 
> View attachment 3411365



Mrs O we got the same shawl! [emoji8]aren't the cats so vivid?


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Hello Cafe
> 
> Need advice.  I have never made a best offer.   Would appreciate advice on what to offer.   Here is the deal.
> 
> There is a vibrato picotin on ebay I am thinking about.  It is like the one Baby Jane stole from me in Paris.  It doesn't thrill me as much as the one in Paris which had a sunnier vibe.  i think the one in Paris had more yellow in it.   But that may just be the pictures.  The one on ebay is also less pristine.   It has a dirty corner and a damaged foot.
> 
> The one in Paris was 1450 euros which would be $1670-1740 depending on the exchange rate.   The ebay one  is $2138, so the ebay one is between $400 and $470 more.  Maybe the one in Paris was just a really good deal.    But I don't think vibrato is that popular.  My gut tells me the ebay one would be at good at $1700-1900.
> 
> Since it has only been on evil bay a day, I would not except them to be motivated to accept a best offer this soon.  I am willing to wait.   I don't love it enough that I would be distraught about it getting away.   *So how much (and when) should I offer?
> *
> And just a rhetorical comment:  I am amazed at the intangible qualities that make the identical bags (in terms of style, size, leather, and color) seem so different.  I am paying increasing attention to the "makes my heart sing" factor even if I can't put my finger on what causes it.  Some times it takes me a while to realize the heart singing quality of a bag.  I am happy to wait and see if an affection develops for this one.  I just know that it is not so much love at first sight that I am willing to over pay for it.    Thanks for letting me share.  Writing is a great way to sort out my thoughts.



Dear Cordy,

My friend is an eBay commoner. From her l learned that if one offers a brand new Birkin orange Togo $17500, a buyer could get it around $13500. Looking at the vintage bag you are interested, I would not be surprised if you harvest it around $1600 or even a bit less.  Each seller is different though. I agree with the advice of letting the seller chill a bit if you are not crazy about it at the moment.


----------



## Cordeliere

Postcard from a Pub Crawl

Last night DH and I wandered over to the Temple Bar district.  It is the lively, rowdy, party hardy part of town.  We picked the "Temple Bar" on Temple Bar street.   Ours was a geriatric pub crawl that had an early bird vibe to it.  But at 6 pm the place was already crawling. We were lucky to snag a couple of stools at the bar.    As you can see in the pic,  they  have lots of choices of beer and of Irish Whiskey.   There were multiple bachelor parties going on.  One group of bachelors were from Austria.   We had beer and oysters at our first stop.   Beer and Irish stew at our second stop.   Stopped back at the room for a little nap.  ha ha.  And then went to the more sedate Grafton Ave area (shopping and high end bars) and had wine, desert, and people/fashion watching .


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Postcard from a Pub Crawl
> 
> Last night DH and I wandered over to the Temple Bar district.  It is the lively, rowdy, party hardy part of town.  We picked the "Temple Bar" on Temple Bar street.   Ours was a geriatric pub crawl that had an early bird vibe to it.  But at 6 pm the place was already crawling. We were lucky to snag a couple of stools at the bar.    As you can see in the pic,  they  have lots of choices of beer and of Irish Whiskey.   There were multiple bachelor parties going on.  One group of bachelors were from Austria.   We had beer and oysters at our first stop.   Beer and Irish stew at our second stop.   Stopped back at the room for a little nap.  ha ha.  And then went to the more sedate Grafton Ave area (shopping and high end bars) and had wine, desert, and people/fashion watching .
> 
> View attachment 3411931
> View attachment 3411932
> View attachment 3411933
> View attachment 3411934



Looks like a fun evening cordeliere. Regarding making offers in eBay: you wouldn't believe what some people offer. Like 30% of the asking price [emoji15] not 30% off but 30%.  I usually offer a little discount less if they have the make an offer option and I think the price is fair. Usually they accept it or counteroffer to get a bit more. This seller sounds unrealistic to start. So I think you should wait and then offer what you think is fair but be prepared to be  rejected and walk away.


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Dear Cordy,
> My friend is an eBay commoner. From her l learned that if one offers a brand new Birkin orange Togo $17500, a buyer could get it around $13500. Looking at the vintage bag you are interested, I would not be surprised if you harvest it around $1600 or even a bit less.  Each seller is different though. I agree with the advice of letting the seller chill a bit if you are not crazy about it at the moment.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Looks like a fun evening cordeliere. Regarding making offers in eBay: you wouldn't believe what some people offer. Like 30% of the asking price [emoji15] not 30% off but 30%.  I usually offer a little discount less if they have the make an offer option and I think the price is fair. Usually they accept it or counteroffer to get a bit more. This seller sounds unrealistic to start. So I think you should wait and then offer what you think is fair but be prepared to be  rejected and walk away.



This is starting to sound good.   Thanks for the advice.


----------



## scarf1

eagle1002us said:


> I recognize the Coupon Indiennes but is the tropical modernism in the wallet's interior?   (I have a bag in Mykonos and I never tried to match  it but these combos are really working for you.


Yes, tropical modernism on the inside. I think ladybaga has that CW in the 90.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> How do you decide how much to offer?


I look at the item and try to figure out what it should reasonably sell for, then knock something off that price and offer that.  The seller appears to comes back with what they want for the item so at least I know that.  I try not to make it an insulting offer.  I have had an insulting offer recently.  Seller offered like $16 for a brand of costume jewelry he sells for a couple hundred.  I just ignored his offer.  

Do you really want the item?  Or, do you want the item because it would fill out a collection (like a set of earrings, bracelet, etc.) or simply because it would be nice to have, like a small statute of a hippo hatching out of an egg?  (Definitely a collectible).   I don't want to come in too high on the offer, certainly not on the initial bid.  I am trying to smoke out what the seller really wants.  Sometimes it's such a high counteroffer that I just forget about the thing and move on.  Time is usually on the buyer's side.  I can't tell you the number of attractive things I've seen sit for weeks without selling.  I imagine that's a strategy to wear down the seller.  And then, pouf! they sell.   If you are really dying for an item make sure the seller takes returns.  A lot of these things are suddenly not so desirable after I open the package.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> I also am drawn to things like that skirt, MrsO, because they are quirky but wearable and defy trends.  That skirt will be as cool, interesting and chic in four years as it is now.
> I am really, really trying to do what you said--to ONLY buy stuff that really excites me.  I fear I am too easily tricked into trends which may or may not be "me," and which, in any case, don't endure.
> I'm working on it.


I like to read books on fashion, either fashion history (what we wore in the '20s) or how to create a wardrobe (usually fun advice i never follow).   I read one book years ago about a young woman who routinely overbought.  The author's solution for her was to buy stuff that expressed her spirit, like a leather jacket (this book was from the 80's).  The problem is, how do you separate your spirit from your interest in novelty and change?   I see a new HS and suddenly that becomes the most desirable thing in the world.   For a while, at any rate, until i see a cw I like better.   I like novelty and things in fashion that i have never seen before.  I peruse a lot of fashion magazines, particularly foreign ones, to see what's new.  For that reason I'm probably always going to have more clothes than I need but thank heaven for really good clothing sales and the fact that I'm not particularly into shoes.   Otherwise I'd be broke.  (The short answer, Mindi, is that I agree with you.  Getting sucked into things is an occupational hazard of acquiring an interesting (as opposed to simply functional) wardrobe.  And while I am sucked into such things they can be fun to have:  wow!  another yellow purse!!!!!  (I am into yellow purses).


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Postcard from a Pub Crawl
> 
> Last night DH and I wandered over to the Temple Bar district.  It is the lively, rowdy, party hardy part of town.  We picked the "Temple Bar" on Temple Bar street.   Ours was a geriatric pub crawl that had an early bird vibe to it.  But at 6 pm the place was already crawling. We were lucky to snag a couple of stools at the bar.    As you can see in the pic,  they  have lots of choices of beer and of Irish Whiskey.   There were multiple bachelor parties going on.  One group of bachelors were from Austria.   We had beer and oysters at our first stop.   Beer and Irish stew at our second stop.   Stopped back at the room for a little nap.  ha ha.  And then went to the more sedate Grafton Ave area (shopping and high end bars) and had wine, desert, and people/fashion watching .
> 
> View attachment 3411931
> View attachment 3411932
> View attachment 3411933
> View attachment 3411934


Fun holiday!!!!


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Postcard from a Pub Crawl
> 
> Last night DH and I wandered over to the Temple Bar district.  It is the lively, rowdy, party hardy part of town.  We picked the "Temple Bar" on Temple Bar street.   Ours was a geriatric pub crawl that had an early bird vibe to it.  But at 6 pm the place was already crawling. We were lucky to snag a couple of stools at the bar.    As you can see in the pic,  they  have lots of choices of beer and of Irish Whiskey.   There were multiple bachelor parties going on.  One group of bachelors were from Austria.   We had beer and oysters at our first stop.   Beer and Irish stew at our second stop.   Stopped back at the room for a little nap.  ha ha.  And then went to the more sedate Grafton Ave area (shopping and high end bars) and had wine, desert, and people/fashion watching .
> 
> View attachment 3411931
> View attachment 3411932
> View attachment 3411933
> View attachment 3411934



What a plate of oysters! My DH would be dying to devour them. [emoji51]these should be alive right before getting into the table while in US they are usually dead and cleaned thoroughly. 

These pictures remind me of city life. It's so alive. Each time we go to Vegas we always feel the liveness. The spirit collection is impressive, compared with a dozen bottles on the shelf in the bar near us... I don't drink much myself but each time my husband mixes a beautiful cocktail I suddenly feel like to sip a bit. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!
All the eBay discussion must have sent me good vibes, my last few auctions did very well this weekend! Enough to buy a top or two for my new skirt!
Thank you to everyone for the compliments on my new H and the great suggestions for the skirt. I’m going to hang on to it and try it with a few things. I’ve sprayed my white shoes with Collonil Waterstop and got Protect My Pumps for the soles as I don’t want to add soles to these, they’ll be too obvious. I have not tried them before so we’ll see.

@scarf1 , congrats on your Silk In, I love the MT print and the color is fabulous. I like all your blue scarves, I too love blues in the silks.

@dharma , I haven’t succumbed to the Pokemon craze and I love games on my phone. My only Pokemon experience was when my much younger brother was little they would have swap meet ups and it would get heated and little boys would end up in tears. We also would have troop all over town to different game stores to try to find cards, I think it was cards. I was a way too cool teenager to pay much attention. I guess now I do that to DH when I make him go to every H in a new city!

@eagle1002us, thank you about my fashion sense and the new bracelet. I have tried the watch with many types of bracelets and I am happy with how they look together. The watch is somewhat big and clunky but it’s usefulness and all the band options have made it a permanent fixture on my arm. I hope to add a rose gold piece in December and wear the 3 together.

@Cordeliere , hope you and DH have a fabulous time. I also like cities and Dublin in on my list. I love that you guys took off again on another adventure!

Hi @Mindi B , @Madam Bijoux , @cremel  and @Pocketbook Pup !


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cordeliare this is for you. The power of length. And spanx.
> 
> View attachment 3403294


Lovely elegant look.
You are inspiring me with your scarf tying once again.
Smiles and waves


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> Just yesterday I told DH that my goals are not in pounds or clothing sizes, but in bra size.  C Cup or die.


Go Cordy, we are cheering you on.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> Can I get some good Cafe vibes? I just sent off a proposal to a dream client. I really, really want to work with them and I was very inspired by their brand and philosophy. I'm sure my enthusiasm came through in the proposal, hopefully I didn't sound too enamored.
> 
> I'm going to take it as good sign that my last appointment just told me we didn't need to meet so while I have a great outfit on, I'm more excited to head home and start my weekend early. Meeting was to take place at a very conservative local club so I was going to  throw on my new Ecru Chanel jacket the minute before I walked in the door, I'm wearing an ivory tee from Majestic, my JCrew wide leg trousers, my Chanel slings and my vintage Kelly. I'll have to remember this combo for more seasonally appropriate weather! It's a bit too hot for the jacket but I could always claim AC chill I guess. I just dropped off my Row blazers for dry cleaning and wished I had one of them on hand. I might have looked like I was trying too hard in 95 degree humidity. I guess it's good that she bailed!
> 
> Alas the Spanx bras do not accommodate my generous bust, I have to go to Rigby and Peller and they average around $100+ in my size. I'm glad they have ones that fit me well as a good fitting bra really is flattering but I would rather save my money for H



Also sending good vibes 
Hugs and waves.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

dharma said:


> View attachment 3404607
> View attachment 3404608
> View attachment 3404609
> View attachment 3404610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more


What a wonderful exhibit, thank you for sharing these pictures.
Hope that you had a great time, but sorry to hear about the end of your trip.
Hope you are not in too much discomfort.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> Can I get some good Cafe vibes? I just sent off a proposal to a dream client. I really, really want to work with them and I was very inspired by their brand and philosophy. I'm sure my enthusiasm came through in the proposal, hopefully I didn't sound too enamored.
> 
> I'm going to take it as good sign that my last appointment just told me we didn't need to meet so while I have a great outfit on, I'm more excited to head home and start my weekend early. Meeting was to take place at a very conservative local club so I was going to  throw on my new Ecru Chanel jacket the minute before I walked in the door, I'm wearing an ivory tee from Majestic, my JCrew wide leg trousers, my Chanel slings and my vintage Kelly. I'll have to remember this combo for more seasonally appropriate weather! It's a bit too hot for the jacket but I could always claim AC chill I guess. I just dropped off my Row blazers for dry cleaning and wished I had one of them on hand. I might have looked like I was trying too hard in 95 degree humidity. I guess it's good that she bailed!
> 
> Alas the Spanx bras do not accommodate my generous bust, I have to go to Rigby and Peller and they average around $100+ in my size. I'm glad they have ones that fit me well as a good fitting bra really is flattering but I would rather save my money for H


Sending you good vibes and best wishes!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Kyokei said:


> Dharma, thank you so much! Rouge grenat truly is the perfect red for me. I love how Hermes can put out such complex colors… even the colors that aren’t my type, I can’t help but admire!
> 
> Dharma  and Mindi, I agree completely with the “like”!! I am not a very big fan of social media and could never really get into those kind of sites (it has always felt much like a high school popularity clique to me too)… Forums seem to be a dying breed, but I find it’s a lot more personal to leave comments and have a discussion with someone than to “like” something. I am a member of a few forums and enjoy it, but besides for Instagram which I gave into about a year ago because I love taking pictures, I never could get very into Twitter, Facebook, or whatever other social media sites there are….
> 
> Then again, I’m also someone who hates online shopping and much prefers phone calls to text so my opinion should be taken with a grain of salt.


I agree Kyokei, I am also not into social media and must be the second only person in the world, DH is the other, to not have a Facebook, Twitter Instagram or anything account.
Love hanging out in the cafe though.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Mindi B said:


> You are NOT alone, Capri. In fact, I suspect there are a lot of us. I would say we should all meet up. . . but of course, we'd never manage to find one another.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3405512
> View attachment 3405515
> View attachment 3405512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went chandelier shopping at T & Co. today.  After being a little under the weather all week, suddenly I feel better.


Absolutely gorgeous Madam, you have exquisite taste in jewellery.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

cremel said:


> Ok let me confess. With all these events over the weekend of hosting several guests from France, I managed to get in touch with my SA at H and ordered this. Cannot wait to try it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405640
> View attachment 3405641
> 
> I started thinking maybe I am too attached to the cats? I already have five different H cats shawls/scarves.
> 
> This morning I got an update from my private jewelry seller. She finished making this absolutely beautiful all natural lapis lazuli necklace for my mother in law. Hope she will enjoy this belated birthday gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405642
> View attachment 3405643
> 
> 
> Hope everyone enjoy the last part of the weekend. In Carmel by the sea, a beautiful town, I am waiting on my guests to come back from the beach. Then off we go to the most famous golf course on the west coast - pebble beach golf course, for dinner.


Beautiful Cremel.
Hope that your enjoying your time with your house guests.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

CapriTrotteur said:


> Absolutely gorgeous Madam, you have exquisite taste in jewellery.


Thank you kindly, CapriTrotteur


----------



## CapriTrotteur

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> Cordy, so glad you made the flight and I hope you have a wonderful trip!
> I took most of the day off yesterday to hang with a girlfriend and check out the Nordstrom sale. We found a ton of stuff for her DH but were underwhelmed for ourselves. We had actually planned this trip to buy some Fall basics and really shop but nothing really grabbed me. i ended up buying a wild skirt at Neiman that I'm still reviewing to see if it will work in my wardrobe and some basic lingerie from Nordies. I think I'm really learning to be more selective and buy what really excites me. I also think since I went to H first as I got to the mall early, I got something I was very excited about so maybe I should have saved that for last!
> 
> I know the Cafe is for good times but I was also feeling really sad about the world yesterday even though I love my friend and we had a great time together. Here's my H, Chaine D'Ancre Enchainee in yellow gold and Dallet shawl in CW 07
> 
> View attachment 3411363
> View attachment 3411364
> 
> View attachment 3411365


Congrats Mrs O fab new purchases.
Beautiful bracelet, no wonder nothing else really caught your eye after this.
Would love to see modelling pic of shawl.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

dharma said:


> Morning cafe! Finally having the first lazy weekend in a while. No plans except to walk the dogs if it's not too hot for them and have a glass of wine with a friend tonight.  I have recently discovered that right outside my garage is now a Pokestop. Fantastic for DD who can now refuel and capture Pokemon from her bedroom  not so good for the dogs
> View attachment 3411416
> 
> 
> Aside from the wandering pedestrians staring at their phones behind my home, I find this whole craze quite funny. My niece on a fellowship in Jordan says that everyone is playing, even there. Mind boggling!
> 
> @MrsOwen3 , I love Self Portrait and the pricing is really on point. It's the kind of stuff I would like to wear but now I see it more for my DD. Having this self realization sucks. I think your styling ideas are perfect. You could always ask @Mindi B for what the advice would be from Le Fashion. I'm guessing they would say white tee shirt Congrats on the bracelet, it's so delicate and lovely. wear it in the best of health!  I tried the shawl yesterday and love it as well. This is one pattern that I didn't think I'd like but it's stunning. I'm holding out to see the grey version before choosing. While I love the Rouge H border, the interior oatmeal color is something I have way too much of in my collection.
> 
> @Cordeliere , congrats on your spur of the moment trip! I look forward to when DH and I can do that kind of thing when he is able. My SIL was just here the other night telling me how much she adores Scotland and wants to go back. She designed her last trip there around seeing all the sights in the Outlander books
> You should wait on the Pico. Doesn't sound like it's the right one for you and I agree it's too expensive. There will always be another. I never commented on my Collectors Square trip, it was great, thank you for all of your guidance. I didn't purchase but I feel totally confident with them after spending time there. They did have the rouge H Pullman, they bring everything from the website out for you to see.


Dharma, please tell.
About this lack of social media knowledge I spoke of...
What is a Pokestop?
I have vaguely heard of Pokemon, but not really sure what it is.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

scarf1 said:


> Pierina- have missed your turquoise and blue posts!  Hope all is well with you.
> 
> Cafe- I mentioned a few days ago that I had ordered something off h.com- my first item with H leather- very small leather item compared to the rest of you...
> It was scheduled for Monday delivery, but it arrived today.  Without further ado, here is compact silkin in Epsom blue Mykonos with
> Tropical modernism silk print.  Also shown with zebra Pegasus and coupons Indians to get an idea of this shade of blue.
> View attachment 3411598
> View attachment 3411597


Lovely new wallet scarf, the colour is glorious.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> Postcard from a Pub Crawl
> 
> Last night DH and I wandered over to the Temple Bar district.  It is the lively, rowdy, party hardy part of town.  We picked the "Temple Bar" on Temple Bar street.   Ours was a geriatric pub crawl that had an early bird vibe to it.  But at 6 pm the place was already crawling. We were lucky to snag a couple of stools at the bar.    As you can see in the pic,  they  have lots of choices of beer and of Irish Whiskey.   There were multiple bachelor parties going on.  One group of bachelors were from Austria.   We had beer and oysters at our first stop.   Beer and Irish stew at our second stop.   Stopped back at the room for a little nap.  ha ha.  And then went to the more sedate Grafton Ave area (shopping and high end bars) and had wine, desert, and people/fashion watching .
> 
> View attachment 3411931
> View attachment 3411932
> View attachment 3411933
> View attachment 3411934


Yay, you are on your adventures again Cordy.
Dublin looks like a fun city, spent 24 hours there once.
Hope that you have packed your waterproofs for Scotland.
It is being exceptionally wet at the moment again.
Shame you are not venturing south of the border, we could have had a mini-meet.
Looking forward to your travel blog posts hopefully.


----------



## Cordeliere

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hope that you have packed your waterproofs for Scotland.
> It is being exceptionally wet at the moment again.
> Shame you are not venturing south of the border, we could have had a mini-meet.
> Looking forward to your travel blog posts hopefully.



It has been shockingly warm and dry in Ireland.   Everyone tells us how lucky we were to hit the 3 days of summer.  One of my shopping goals for this trip was to find a raincoat.  After 25 years in California where it never rains, there is no rainwear in my closet.   The time in Paris made me realize I need one.  You need rainy weather to inspire raincoat shopping, so maybe Scotland will do the trick.  

It would have been lovely to meet.   Cafe ladies are awesome.


----------



## rainneday

Cordeliere said:


> It has been shockingly warm and dry in Ireland.   Everyone tells us how lucky we were to hit the 3 days of summer.  One of my shopping goals for this trip was to find a raincoat.  After 25 years in California where it never rains, there is no rainwear in my closet.   The time in Paris made me realize I need one.  You need rainy weather to inspire raincoat shopping, so maybe Scotland will do the trick.
> 
> It would have been lovely to meet.   Cafe ladies are awesome.



Wow, you are still traveling! Fantastic! What a fun summer. I hope that you have an adventurous and safe remainder of your trip! 

I had to buy rain gear when we moved to Norcal, SoCal is definitely not a place where you need to worry about wellies etc.! Have fun shopping!


----------



## rainneday

Cordeliere said:


> Postcard from a Pub Crawl
> 
> Last night DH and I wandered over to the Temple Bar district.  It is the lively, rowdy, party hardy part of town.  We picked the "Temple Bar" on Temple Bar street.   Ours was a geriatric pub crawl that had an early bird vibe to it.  But at 6 pm the place was already crawling. We were lucky to snag a couple of stools at the bar.    As you can see in the pic,  they  have lots of choices of beer and of Irish Whiskey.   There were multiple bachelor parties going on.  One group of bachelors were from Austria.   We had beer and oysters at our first stop.   Beer and Irish stew at our second stop.   Stopped back at the room for a little nap.  ha ha.  And then went to the more sedate Grafton Ave area (shopping and high end bars) and had wine, desert, and people/fashion watching .
> 
> View attachment 3411931
> View attachment 3411932
> View attachment 3411933
> View attachment 3411934



Fabulous pictures!


----------



## rainneday

scarf1 said:


> Pierina- have missed your turquoise and blue posts!  Hope all is well with you.
> 
> Cafe- I mentioned a few days ago that I had ordered something off h.com- my first item with H leather- very small leather item compared to the rest of you...
> It was scheduled for Monday delivery, but it arrived today.  Without further ado, here is compact silkin in Epsom blue Mykonos with
> Tropical modernism silk print.  Also shown with zebra Pegasus and coupons Indians to get an idea of this shade of blue.
> View attachment 3411598
> View attachment 3411597



Beautiful blue & love it with the ZP! Congrats!


----------



## rainneday

MrsOwen3 said:


> View attachment 3411363
> View attachment 3411364
> 
> View attachment 3411365



I absolutely love your bracelet! Congrats!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> It has been shockingly warm and dry in Ireland.   Everyone tells us how lucky we were to hit the 3 days of summer.  One of my shopping goals for this trip was to find a raincoat.  After 25 years in California where it never rains, there is no rainwear in my closet.   The time in Paris made me realize I need one.  You need rainy weather to inspire raincoat shopping, so maybe Scotland will do the trick.
> 
> It would have been lovely to meet.   Cafe ladies are awesome.


I agree cafe ladies are the best.
The last few days have been warm here too, but the weather is breaking Tuesday night with thunder and torrential rain forecast.
Scotland has not been as warm as further south.
Raincoat shopping hmmmm.......
So you could go for the generic walking waterproof type thing, or a classic "raincoat" such as the Burberry trench type thing.
I am sure you know what you are after, but I don't know what brands are known in the US.
Over here Barbour's are popular.
Obviously everyone does a version of the Burberry trench.
A lesser favoured brand but one of old heritage is Aquascutum.
They make nice trenches too.
Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## rainneday

CapriTrotteur said:


> I agree cafe ladies are the best.
> The last few days have been warm here too, but the weather is breaking Tuesday night with thunder and torrential rain forecast.
> Scotland has not been as warm as further south.
> Raincoat shopping hmmmm.......
> *So you could go for the generic walking waterproof type thing, or a classic "raincoat" such as the Burberry trench type thing.*
> I am sure you know what you are after, but I don't know what brands are known in the US.
> Over here Barbour's are popular.
> Obviously everyone does a version of the Burberry trench.
> A lesser favoured brand but one of old heritage is Aquascutum.
> They make nice trenches too.
> Looking forward to your updates.



This^^^ they are water repellant in a way, not plastic of course, but the water will bead up. They have so many cuts and lengths too!


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> All the eBay discussion must have sent me good vibes, my last few auctions did very well this weekend! Enough to buy a top or two for my new skirt!
> Thank you to everyone for the compliments on my new H and the great suggestions for the skirt. I’m going to hang on to it and try it with a few things. I’ve sprayed my white shoes with Collonil Waterstop and got Protect My Pumps for the soles as I don’t want to add soles to these, they’ll be too obvious. I have not tried them before so we’ll see.
> 
> @scarf1 , congrats on your Silk In, I love the MT print and the color is fabulous. I like all your blue scarves, I too love blues in the silks.
> 
> @dharma , I haven’t succumbed to the Pokemon craze and I love games on my phone. My only Pokemon experience was when my much younger brother was little they would have swap meet ups and it would get heated and little boys would end up in tears. We also would have troop all over town to different game stores to try to find cards, I think it was cards. I was a way too cool teenager to pay much attention. I guess now I do that to DH when I make him go to every H in a new city!
> 
> @eagle1002us, thank you about my fashion sense and the new bracelet. I have tried the watch with many types of bracelets and I am happy with how they look together. The watch is somewhat big and clunky but it’s usefulness and all the band options have made it a permanent fixture on my arm. I hope to add a rose gold piece in December and wear the 3 together.
> 
> @Cordeliere , hope you and DH have a fabulous time. I also like cities and Dublin in on my list. I love that you guys took off again on another adventure!
> 
> Hi @Mindi B , @Madam Bijoux , @cremel  and @Pocketbook Pup !



Thanks for thinking of us Mrs O. A rose gold addition sounds terrific! I'm glad to hear you are enjoying your new watch. [emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

CapriTrotteur said:


> Beautiful Cremel.
> Hope that your enjoying your time with your house guests.



Thank you Capri. 

I wanted to share something with cafe. 

So my guests took off and landed in France two days ago. They did enjoy their stay here.  They also went on a road trip to visit Grand Canyon. Overall they love the scenic drive around west coast and Grand Canyon. And of course they enjoyed all the Outlets in Vegas! The only problem is that their sixteen year old teenager expressed that she was bored the whole time. I guess she was just missing her boyfriend a lot. 

And again I am impressed by how open French parents are. Their daughter just turned 16. She has a big photo of her and the boyfriend tongue kissing on Facebook. Under the photo she comments " my forever love. I will love you for the rest of my life."  When the photo was uploaded she was only 15. I don't have a daughter, only two very young boys. I don't know for sure how I would react to that.  She probably doesn't realize Facebook keeps ANY kind of history forever. Maybe I am old fashioned but I was a bit surprised when she showed me. On the other hand that girl who is my DH's niece, is extremely talented and very beautiful. She taught herself painting, mainly portrait. When she shared her portrait book for people with me it was breath taken I don't know how she did it without a single teacher and she even refused to go study at any studio when her father offered. This is totally gifted. I hope she keeps it up and eventually becomes an artist that she wanted. 

My sister in law who is a PHD and a pharmacist. She married this very kind German. She is stylish and skinny. I mean skinny. She never managed to finish her plate no matter how good the restaurants were. She has two grown up children but she has a teenager belly. So any kind of colorful pants or simply jeans look so nice on her. At one point we ended up in the teenager section in Macy's and Nordstrom. 

She says Hermes scarves are the best but it's considered very pricy in France. Their income is not as high as US. They are shocked by the amount of brandy things Japanese and Chinese tourists purchase when visiting France. 

So that's that. Next I will need to host my brother who is coming for a few days after his business meeting.  What a busy summer. I need to squeeze some time to try out my Dallet scarf at least!! [emoji7]

And...recently I have been thinking about box leather Constance bag. Anyone has experience on that? I don't have a Constance.  I wonder if it will become a nice addition ...

Okay it's past middle night. Time for me to go to bed. 

Good night my dear friends. [emoji42][emoji42]


----------



## scarf1

Thanks cremel -interesting to read about the viewpoint of a French native.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Thank you Capri.
> 
> I wanted to share something with cafe.
> 
> So my guests took off and landed in France two days ago. They did enjoy their stay here.  They also went on a road trip to visit Grand Canyon. Overall they love the scenic drive around west coast and Grand Canyon. And of course they enjoyed all the Outlets in Vegas! The only problem is that their sixteen year old teenager expressed that she was bored the whole time. I guess she was just missing her boyfriend a lot.
> 
> And again I am impressed by how open French parents are. Their daughter just turned 16. She has a big photo of her and the boyfriend tongue kissing on Facebook. Under the photo she comments " my forever love. I will love you for the rest of my life."  When the photo was uploaded she was only 15. I don't have a daughter, only two very young boys. I don't know for sure how I would react to that.  She probably doesn't realize Facebook keeps ANY kind of history forever. Maybe I am old fashioned but I was a bit surprised when she showed me. On the other hand that girl who is my DH's niece, is extremely talented and very beautiful. She taught herself painting, mainly portrait. When she shared her portrait book for people with me it was breath taken I don't know how she did it without a single teacher and she even refused to go study at any studio when her father offered. This is totally gifted. I hope she keeps it up and eventually becomes an artist that she wanted.
> 
> My sister in law who is a PHD and a pharmacist. She married this very kind German. She is stylish and skinny. I mean skinny. She never managed to finish her plate no matter how good the restaurants were. She has two grown up children but she has a teenager belly. So any kind of colorful pants or simply jeans look so nice on her. At one point we ended up in the teenager section in Macy's and Nordstrom.
> 
> She says Hermes scarves are the best but it's considered very pricy in France. Their income is not as high as US. They are shocked by the amount of brandy things Japanese and Chinese tourists purchase when visiting France.
> 
> So that's that. Next I will need to host my brother who is coming for a few days after his business meeting.  What a busy summer. I need to squeeze some time to try out my Dallet scarf at least!! [emoji7]
> 
> And...recently I have been thinking about box leather Constance bag. Anyone has experience on that? I don't have a Constance.  I wonder if it will become a nice addition ...
> 
> Okay it's past middle night. Time for me to go to bed.
> 
> Good night my dear friends. [emoji42][emoji42]



So interesting. There are a wide variety of parenting styles out there today. I'm sure I would be the meanest parent in the world. Good thing I don't have children.


----------



## cremel

dharma said:


> Morning cafe! Finally having the first lazy weekend in a while. No plans except to walk the dogs if it's not too hot for them and have a glass of wine with a friend tonight.  I have recently discovered that right outside my garage is now a Pokestop. Fantastic for DD who can now refuel and capture Pokemon from her bedroom  not so good for the dogs
> View attachment 3411416
> 
> 
> Aside from the wandering pedestrians staring at their phones behind my home, I find this whole craze quite funny. My niece on a fellowship in Jordan says that everyone is playing, even there. Mind boggling!
> 
> @MrsOwen3 , I love Self Portrait and the pricing is really on point. It's the kind of stuff I would like to wear but now I see it more for my DD. Having this self realization sucks. I think your styling ideas are perfect. You could always ask @Mindi B for what the advice would be from Le Fashion. I'm guessing they would say white tee shirt Congrats on the bracelet, it's so delicate and lovely. wear it in the best of health!  I tried the shawl yesterday and love it as well. This is one pattern that I didn't think I'd like but it's stunning. I'm holding out to see the grey version before choosing. While I love the Rouge H border, the interior oatmeal color is something I have way too much of in my collection.
> 
> @Cordeliere , congrats on your spur of the moment trip! I look forward to when DH and I can do that kind of thing when he is able. My SIL was just here the other night telling me how much she adores Scotland and wants to go back. She designed her last trip there around seeing all the sights in the Outlander books
> You should wait on the Pico. Doesn't sound like it's the right one for you and I agree it's too expensive. There will always be another. I never commented on my Collectors Square trip, it was great, thank you for all of your guidance. I didn't purchase but I feel totally confident with them after spending time there. They did have the rouge H Pullman, they bring everything from the website out for you to see.



Dharma,

Yeah this game is crazy everywhere now. I play a little bit out of curiosity. There are many Pokemon in my house now and outside of my house too. 

Our neighborhood is full of pokemons.Some young guys are strolling around on their skateboards in the middle of the street staring at their phones. It looks so dangerous to me. 

In New York at one point people, like a hundred, just abandoned their cars on the street and went into a park nearby because they all realized that there was an interesting Pokemon hiding in a tree...another funny story was that a guy walked into a neighborhood at 3am to chase a rare Pokemon. By the time he arrived there was another man there, astonished! That man stabbed him on the back. This man kept going until he caught his Pokemon then he called 911 for medical assistance. 

This game is done by a company that used to be part of Google. It's so crazy now because this game company decided to work with Pokemon inventor from Japan to use their famous Pokemon characters on real time google map. 

Capri, a pokestop could offer a player to get more balls(to harvest a Pokemon you need to use a ball to hit them) for example. 

Look at what's in my house now, one right at the front door and another next to my DS's new crib mattress.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

cremel said:


> Thank you Capri.
> 
> I wanted to share something with cafe.
> 
> So my guests took off and landed in France two days ago. They did enjoy their stay here.  They also went on a road trip to visit Grand Canyon. Overall they love the scenic drive around west coast and Grand Canyon. And of course they enjoyed all the Outlets in Vegas! The only problem is that their sixteen year old teenager expressed that she was bored the whole time. I guess she was just missing her boyfriend a lot.
> 
> And again I am impressed by how open French parents are. Their daughter just turned 16. She has a big photo of her and the boyfriend tongue kissing on Facebook. Under the photo she comments " my forever love. I will love you for the rest of my life."  When the photo was uploaded she was only 15. I don't have a daughter, only two very young boys. I don't know for sure how I would react to that.  She probably doesn't realize Facebook keeps ANY kind of history forever. Maybe I am old fashioned but I was a bit surprised when she showed me. On the other hand that girl who is my DH's niece, is extremely talented and very beautiful. She taught herself painting, mainly portrait. When she shared her portrait book for people with me it was breath taken I don't know how she did it without a single teacher and she even refused to go study at any studio when her father offered. This is totally gifted. I hope she keeps it up and eventually becomes an artist that she wanted.
> 
> My sister in law who is a PHD and a pharmacist. She married this very kind German. She is stylish and skinny. I mean skinny. She never managed to finish her plate no matter how good the restaurants were. She has two grown up children but she has a teenager belly. So any kind of colorful pants or simply jeans look so nice on her. At one point we ended up in the teenager section in Macy's and Nordstrom.
> 
> She says Hermes scarves are the best but it's considered very pricy in France. Their income is not as high as US. They are shocked by the amount of brandy things Japanese and Chinese tourists purchase when visiting France.
> 
> So that's that. Next I will need to host my brother who is coming for a few days after his business meeting.  What a busy summer. I need to squeeze some time to try out my Dallet scarf at least!! [emoji7]
> 
> And...recently I have been thinking about box leather Constance bag. Anyone has experience on that? I don't have a Constance.  I wonder if it will become a nice addition ...
> 
> Okay it's past middle night. Time for me to go to bed.
> 
> Good night my dear friends. [emoji42][emoji42]



Hi, Cremel!  I have a black box Constance with GHW.  No collector should be without one.


----------



## cremel

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Cremel!  I have a black box Constance with GHW.  No collector should be without one.



Wow that's beautiful!!! Super classic and a true colletable.


----------



## Cordeliere

Passing time while waiting for a plane, so thought I would share my fashion observations of Dublin.  There are disclaimers required.  We stayed in the old part of town next to Trinity College and next to the Grafton Shopping district; so many people on the street were students and tourists.  Not saying what I noticed is representative.


Among the young, pastel hair is rather popular.  Blonds tend to pink and purple, while people with dark hair go for blue.  But the most popular color was…you guessed it….green.  It was not Kelly green, but more of a teal green.


On the weekend nights, young women wear dresses and heels as they go to the upscale bars.  Dresses are surprisingly popular.  The preference seems to be for either sheath dresses or dresses with a fitted top and full skirt.  For day wear, there are still more people wearing shorts than dresses, but you would expect that given the heat.  For women of all ages, the weight of the fabrics in pants and skirts often struck me as too heavy for the temperature.


During the day, the most popular accessory seems to be backpacks.  It is actually difficult to walk as the streets are very crowded and people slide by and scrape you with their backpack. 


Older women wear longer skirts with blouses and sweaters and sturdy shoes.  They look sensible and no nonsense.


Hardly anyone has a dog.  Michael Kors is the preferred hadbag. 


Grace Kelly was right.  The place to experience Irish personalities is not the city.  In Paris, most of the waiters were French.  Here, 90% of all service people, whether waiters, waitresses, store clerks, hotel staff, etc etc etc are from another EU country.  They seemed to have adopted the Irish warmth though.  Everyone is easy going and helpful. 


The accents are fun.  Even the new immigrants have Irish accents.  We took a hop on hop off bus tour and the driver/guide was a native of Dublin.  It was a crack up to hear the way he pronounced the “th” sound.  The h is silent.  So that makes thirty-third sound like t*u*r*d*y-t*u*r*d.


We took the train to Belfast.  On the trip back the train had to make an unexpected stop.  We could not decide whether the conductor said there were cars on the track or cows on the track.  On the next trip through the train, we asked him.  He clarified that it was coos.  After he mentioned the coos had calves, we figured them must be cows. 


Most of all, I have enjoyed learning Irish history.  And after seeing so many Irish people, I am realizing that many people in my past were probably of Irish heritage and I did not know it at the time.  Now when I think about their names, it is a duh experience.  But that is what travel is for, to help people realize their blind spots.


----------



## meridian

Cordeliere said:


> Passing time while waiting for a plane, so thought I would share my fashion observations of Dublin.  There are disclaimers required.  We stayed in the old part of town next to Trinity College and next to the Grafton Shopping district; so many people on the street were students and tourists.  Not saying what I noticed is representative.
> 
> 
> Among the young, pastel hair is rather popular.  Blonds tend to pink and purple, while people with dark hair go for blue.  But the most popular color was…you guessed it….green.  It was not Kelly green, but more of a teal green.
> 
> 
> On the weekend nights, young women wear dresses and heels as they go to the upscale bars.  Dresses are surprisingly popular.  The preference seems to be for either sheath dresses or dresses with a fitted top and full skirt.  For day wear, there are still more people wearing shorts than dresses, but you would expect that given the heat.  For women of all ages, the weight of the fabrics in pants and skirts often struck me as too heavy for the temperature.
> 
> 
> During the day, the most popular accessory seems to be backpacks.  It is actually difficult to walk as the streets are very crowded and people slide by and scrape you with their backpack.
> 
> 
> Older women wear longer skirts with blouses and sweaters and sturdy shoes.  They look sensible and no nonsense.
> 
> 
> Hardly anyone has a dog.  Michael Kors is the preferred hadbag.
> 
> 
> Grace Kelly was right.  The place to experience Irish personalities is not the city.  In Paris, most of the waiters were French.  Here, 90% of all service people, whether waiters, waitresses, store clerks, hotel staff, etc etc etc are from another EU country.  They seemed to have adopted the Irish warmth though.  Everyone is easy going and helpful.
> 
> 
> The accents are fun.  Even the new immigrants have Irish accents.  We took a hop on hop off bus tour and the driver/guide was a native of Dublin.  It was a crack up to hear the way he pronounced the “th” sound.  The h is silent.  So that makes thirty-third sound like t*u*r*d*y-t*u*r*d.
> 
> 
> We took the train to Belfast.  On the trip back the train had to make an unexpected stop.  We could not decide whether the conductor said there were cars on the track or cows on the track.  On the next trip through the train, we asked him.  He clarified that it was coos.  After he mentioned the coos had calves, we figured them must be cows.
> 
> 
> Most of all, I have enjoyed learning Irish history.  And after seeing so many Irish people, I am realizing that many people in my past were probably of Irish heritage and I did not know it at the time.  Now when I think about their names, it is a duh experience.  But that is what travel is for, to help people realize their blind spots.



Cordy, I really enjoy reading your travel summaries. I feel like I'm right there!  Where are we going next?!

You mentioned that you've had several careers. Was one of them as a writer by any chance?


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Thank you Capri.
> 
> I wanted to share something with cafe.
> 
> So my guests took off and landed in France two days ago. They did enjoy their stay here.  They also went on a road trip to visit Grand Canyon. Overall they love the scenic drive around west coast and Grand Canyon. And of course they enjoyed all the Outlets in Vegas! The only problem is that their sixteen year old teenager expressed that she was bored the whole time. I guess she was just missing her boyfriend a lot.
> 
> And again I am impressed by how open French parents are. Their daughter just turned 16. She has a big photo of her and the boyfriend tongue kissing on Facebook. Under the photo she comments " my forever love. I will love you for the rest of my life."  When the photo was uploaded she was only 15. I don't have a daughter, only two very young boys. I don't know for sure how I would react to that.  She probably doesn't realize Facebook keeps ANY kind of history forever. Maybe I am old fashioned but I was a bit surprised when she showed me. On the other hand that girl who is my DH's niece, is extremely talented and very beautiful. She taught herself painting, mainly portrait. When she shared her portrait book for people with me it was breath taken I don't know how she did it without a single teacher and she even refused to go study at any studio when her father offered. This is totally gifted. I hope she keeps it up and eventually becomes an artist that she wanted.
> 
> My sister in law who is a PHD and a pharmacist. She married this very kind German. She is stylish and skinny. I mean skinny. She never managed to finish her plate no matter how good the restaurants were. She has two grown up children but she has a teenager belly. So any kind of colorful pants or simply jeans look so nice on her. At one point we ended up in the teenager section in Macy's and Nordstrom.
> 
> She says Hermes scarves are the best but it's considered very pricy in France. Their income is not as high as US. They are shocked by the amount of brandy things Japanese and Chinese tourists purchase when visiting France.
> 
> So that's that. Next I will need to host my brother who is coming for a few days after his business meeting.  What a busy summer. I need to squeeze some time to try out my Dallet scarf at least!! [emoji7]
> 
> And...recently I have been thinking about box leather Constance bag. Anyone has experience on that? I don't have a Constance.  I wonder if it will become a nice addition ...
> 
> Okay it's past middle night. Time for me to go to bed.
> 
> Good night my dear friends. [emoji42][emoji42]


Thank you for a very interesting report.  I studied French for a brief while with someone who was French.   I believe she mentioned that France was a poor country.  Which surprised me (at that time).   This is probably a dopey question to ask but France does have aristocrats, right?  That you know of are they spendy or thrifty?   
Or, is conspicuous consumption considered in bad taste?   I read articles and sometimes books (Inez Fressange, etc.) about how French women buy wardrobe items carefully.  Don't they go nuts with all the inspired clothing around them?   I could never live in NYC, the clothing stores would eat me alive.   How does one say no to so many choices?


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Passing time while waiting for a plane, so thought I would share my fashion observations of Dublin.  There are disclaimers required.  We stayed in the old part of town next to Trinity College and next to the Grafton Shopping district; so many people on the street were students and tourists.  Not saying what I noticed is representative.
> 
> 
> Among the young, pastel hair is rather popular.  Blonds tend to pink and purple, while people with dark hair go for blue.  But the most popular color was…you guessed it….green.  It was not Kelly green, but more of a teal green.
> 
> 
> On the weekend nights, young women wear dresses and heels as they go to the upscale bars.  Dresses are surprisingly popular.  The preference seems to be for either sheath dresses or dresses with a fitted top and full skirt.  For day wear, there are still more people wearing shorts than dresses, but you would expect that given the heat.  For women of all ages, the weight of the fabrics in pants and skirts often struck me as too heavy for the temperature.
> 
> 
> During the day, the most popular accessory seems to be backpacks.  It is actually difficult to walk as the streets are very crowded and people slide by and scrape you with their backpack.
> 
> 
> Older women wear longer skirts with blouses and sweaters and sturdy shoes.  They look sensible and no nonsense.
> 
> 
> Hardly anyone has a dog.  Michael Kors is the preferred hadbag.
> 
> 
> Grace Kelly was right.  The place to experience Irish personalities is not the city.  In Paris, most of the waiters were French.  Here, 90% of all service people, whether waiters, waitresses, store clerks, hotel staff, etc etc etc are from another EU country.  They seemed to have adopted the Irish warmth though.  Everyone is easy going and helpful.
> 
> 
> The accents are fun.  Even the new immigrants have Irish accents.  We took a hop on hop off bus tour and the driver/guide was a native of Dublin.  It was a crack up to hear the way he pronounced the “th” sound.  The h is silent.  So that makes thirty-third sound like t*u*r*d*y-t*u*r*d.
> 
> 
> We took the train to Belfast.  On the trip back the train had to make an unexpected stop.  We could not decide whether the conductor said there were cars on the track or cows on the track.  On the next trip through the train, we asked him.  He clarified that it was coos.  After he mentioned the coos had calves, we figured them must be cows.
> 
> 
> Most of all, I have enjoyed learning Irish history.  And after seeing so many Irish people, I am realizing that many people in my past were probably of Irish heritage and I did not know it at the time.  Now when I think about their names, it is a duh experience.  But that is what travel is for, to help people realize their blind spots.


 Wonderful and insightful report Cordieliere.


----------



## pierina2

scarf1 said:


> Pierina- have missed your turquoise and blue posts!  Hope all is well with you.
> 
> Cafe- I mentioned a few days ago that I had ordered something off h.com- my first item with H leather- very small leather item compared to the rest of you...
> It was scheduled for Monday delivery, but it arrived today.  Without further ado, here is compact silkin in Epsom blue Mykonos with
> Tropical modernism silk print.  Also shown with zebra Pegasus and coupons Indians to get an idea of this shade of blue.
> View attachment 3411598
> View attachment 3411597



Thank you, scarf1, I'm terrific.  And you're doing a spectacular job with the blues yourself!  That's a lovely new wallet, enjoy it.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you for a very interesting report.  I studied French for a brief while with someone who was French.   I believe she mentioned that France was a poor country.  Which surprised me (at that time).   This is probably a dopey question to ask but France does have aristocrats, right?  That you know of are they spendy or thrifty?
> Or, is conspicuous consumption considered in bad taste?   I read articles and sometimes books (Inez Fressange, etc.) about how French women buy wardrobe items carefully.  Don't they go nuts with all the inspired clothing around them?   I could never live in NYC, the clothing stores would eat me alive.   How does one say no to so many choices?



She has her pride that's for sure. She has way too many clothes, per my mother in law. There are things that were never worn.  They are picky on clothes or jewelry. What I like her the most is the honesty. She would speak up out loud if something is beyond her budget. Typical women from France care about elegance, feminine elegance. The ones from my extended family are not rich but not poor either, middle class or slightly higher. Depending on different occupations, income varies a lot. For example a pharmacist in France who owns his or her own store could make $500,000 a year in a bigger city, an attorney who works for the State may only make $30,000 a year, while a senior IT manager from Air Bus would make $80,000. Private business owners make way more than persons who work for the State. 

Comparing with Silicon Valley that's is on the lower side.  

All four women from my extended family are not that frugal.  [emoji1][emoji1]

I probably cannot resist if I see nice clothes on my way home.  So better stay away from NYC. [emoji1]

I got my C'est La Fete and  Ah bout du monde today. And turned down an offer from my SA for an orange swift Kelly cut. I think I prefer Constance wallet or strap Constance so I am patiently waiting for a box leather Constance. And I got a ton of photos from my SA for their new scarf arrivals. Will share in my next post. 

Here are the two I love very much and they are part of my collection now. [emoji7]


----------



## cremel

Hmm not sure if this is the right place to post lots of scarves photos. I am picking a few to brain storm with you. I actually forgot I also got this Chavel and Phoenix. Share my new Chavel and Phoenix and some from my SA.


----------



## Cordeliere

meridian said:


> Cordy, I really enjoy reading your travel summaries. I feel like I'm right there!  Where are we going next?!   You mentioned that you've had several careers. Was one of them as a writer by any chance?



We are in Scotland now.  We are going to the parts of the country where our ancestors are from.  For DH, that is the Isle of Skye.  For me, it is Ayre.
 Was not a writer, but was sort of a professional talker.



eagle1002us said:


> Wonderful and insightful report Cordieliere.



Thank you.  

On a different note, you comment about making sure the seller takes returns is one of the things that made me decide to back away from that particular vibrato picotin.   Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> I got my C'est La Fete and  Ah bout du monde today.
> View attachment 3414589
> View attachment 3414590



Has C'est La Fete been reissued?  I heard that might happen.  Just went to H. Usa and did not see it.  Please, tell me everything you know.  Color ways?


----------



## mistikat

Cordeliere said:


> Has C'est La Fete been reissued?  I heard that might happen.  Just went to H. Usa and did not see it.  Please, tell me everything you know.  Color ways?



There is a fair bit of discussion about it in the Fall 2016 scarf thread, along with pics of colourways.

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-fall-2016-scarves.939230/page-145#post-30447036


----------



## Cordeliere

mistikat said:


> There is a fair bit of discussion about it in the Fall 2016 scarf thread, along with pics of colourways.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-fall-2016-scarves.939230/page-145#post-30447036



Thank you.


----------



## scarf1

pierina2 said:


> Thank you, scarf1, I'm terrific.  And you're doing a spectacular job with the blues yourself!  That's a lovely new wallet, enjoy it.


THANKS!!


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Has C'est La Fete been reissued?  I heard that might happen.  Just went to H. Usa and did not see it.  Please, tell me everything you know.  Color ways?



Hello Cordy,

My SA told me that the scarves are coming into US slowly. For now what's available here are these colors:


----------



## cremel

Cordy for complete set of color ways you could check this out: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-fall-2016-scarves.939230/page-127
Scroll to the bottom and Hermes Nuttynut'post has them all. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



7/13/2016,#1898


----------



## mistikat

cremel said:


> Cordy for complete set of color ways you could check this out: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-fall-2016-scarves.939230/page-127
> Scroll to the bottom and Hermes Nuttynut'post has them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414912
> 
> 7/13/2016,#1898



Thanks for the great pics! There is a terrific discussion on the fall scarves in the thread I linked to above that you might want to post in.


----------



## cremel

mistikat said:


> Thanks for the great pics! There is a terrific discussion on the fall scarves in the thread I linked to above that you might want to post in.



Thanks dear. Will do.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!
Wore my new skirt today, I made an unexpected pairing with this striped off the shoulder top from Zara. The mod shot is admittedly a little frump-tastic but I think it looks good in real life. I'm wearing my very white Celine sneakers as my H mules are getting stretched a bit to accommodate my wide forefoot. Paired with my very first CDC, anniversary gift from DH almost 3 years ago, Shiny Bleu Marine Gator with Palladium and my Indigo Jige. I think with the mules this will be a better pairing as the sneakers make me a little squat but I am comfy  Hope you guys approve-xo!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> Wore my new skirt today, I made an unexpected pairing with this striped off the shoulder top from Zara. The mod shot is admittedly a little frump-tastic but I think it looks good in real life. I'm wearing my very white Celine sneakers as my H mules are getting stretched a bit to accommodate my wide forefoot. Paired with my very first CDC, anniversary gift from DH almost 3 years ago, Shiny Bleu Marine Gator with Palladium and my Indigo Jige. I think with the mules this will be a better pairing as the sneakers make me a little squat but I am comfy  Hope you guys approve-xo!
> 
> View attachment 3415056
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415059



I love it! [emoji7]


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> Wore my new skirt today, I made an unexpected pairing with this striped off the shoulder top from Zara. The mod shot is admittedly a little frump-tastic but I think it looks good in real life. I'm wearing my very white Celine sneakers as my H mules are getting stretched a bit to accommodate my wide forefoot. Paired with my very first CDC, anniversary gift from DH almost 3 years ago, Shiny Bleu Marine Gator with Palladium and my Indigo Jige. I think with the mules this will be a better pairing as the sneakers make me a little squat but I am comfy  Hope you guys approve-xo!
> 
> View attachment 3415056
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415059



Oh dear Mrs O!!! Looooooove this top and skirt. And there are the elegant Jige and bracelet. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji7]enjoy your day.  
(You just planted this top in my head...)


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> She has her pride that's for sure. She has way too many clothes, per my mother in law. There are things that were never worn.  They are picky on clothes or jewelry. What I like her the most is the honesty. She would speak up out loud if something is beyond her budget. Typical women from France care about elegance, feminine elegance. The ones from my extended family are not rich but not poor either, middle class or slightly higher. Depending on different occupations, income varies a lot. For example a pharmacist in France who owns his or her own store could make $500,000 a year in a bigger city, an attorney who works for the State may only make $30,000 a year, while a senior IT manager from Air Bus would make $80,000. Private business owners make way more than persons who work for the State.
> 
> Comparing with Silicon Valley that's is on the lower side.
> 
> All four women from my extended family are not that frugal.  [emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> I probably cannot resist if I see nice clothes on my way home.  So better stay away from NYC. [emoji1]
> 
> I got my C'est La Fete and  Ah bout du monde today. And turned down an offer from my SA for an orange swift Kelly cut. I think I prefer Constance wallet or strap Constance so I am patiently waiting for a box leather Constance. And I got a ton of photos from my SA for their new scarf arrivals. Will share in my next post.
> 
> Here are the two I love very much and they are part of my collection now. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3414589
> View attachment 3414590



Thanks for the update, Cremel.   I peruse Paris Vogue and L'Officiel regularly for the clothes and accessories.  They are such eye candy.


----------



## gracekelly

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> Wore my new skirt today, I made an unexpected pairing with this striped off the shoulder top from Zara. The mod shot is admittedly a little frump-tastic but I think it looks good in real life. I'm wearing my very white Celine sneakers as my H mules are getting stretched a bit to accommodate my wide forefoot. Paired with my very first CDC, anniversary gift from DH almost 3 years ago, Shiny Bleu Marine Gator with Palladium and my Indigo Jige. I think with the mules this will be a better pairing as the sneakers make me a little squat but I am comfy  Hope you guys approve-xo!
> 
> View attachment 3415056
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415059


I like this together.  Narrow stripes make a good pairing with H scarves as well.  They don't seem to fight the scarf patterns so I do this all the time with striped blouses.  I recently saw a blog post showing two different widths of striping that worked together as well.   You might also try polka dots with the print skirt.  You never know!


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love it! [emoji7]





cremel said:


> Oh dear Mrs O!!! Looooooove this top and skirt. And there are the elegant Jige and bracelet. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji7]enjoy your day.
> (You just planted this top in my head...)





gracekelly said:


> I like this together.  Narrow stripes make a good pairing with H scarves as well.  They don't seem to fight the scarf patterns so I do this all the time with striped blouses.  I recently saw a blog post showing two different widths of striping that worked together as well.   You might also try polka dots with the print skirt.  You never know!



Thanks ladies! Glad you approve


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Love the outfit, Mrs. O!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Misti. let Mindi know I'm thinking about her.


----------



## dharma

Hi cafe! Been a bit busy at work and on my time off I've been DD's personal couturier creating her costumes for Otakon. She's a tough customer, very particular with the details and fit of every inch. Cracks me up, now I know how I tortured my Mother  In case you are wondering what Otakon is, it's a convention for Anime and Manga fans, and cosplay as favorite characters is central to the experience. She's been going for about four years now and the first time I took her and a friend I was shocked at the amount of people (30,000-40,000) in costume, young and old, big and small. It really is amazing, geeky, freaky, and fantastic. I'll share pics when we are done, if she allows it.

@MrsOwen3 great outfit! I love the Celine sneakers with the skirt, keeps the lace from being too precious. The mules will definitely kick up the chic quotient but I love the playfulness of this choice.

@cremel Thank you for the insight on the French women in your family. I'm such an embarrassing Francophile with terrible language skills. I have a goal to perfect the language and live there for at least a year in my lifetime. Do you speak fluent French? I'm starting to watch Tin Tin cartoons to help me learn . 
Please tell me the name of the scarf in your third photo, it's diagonally split with two patterns, one side is blue and the other is brown and blue. I don't mind you posting scarves here. I think as long as it doesn't compete with the scarf thread and we do it in moderation along with other topics, the mods will be ok. I enjoy seeing them here in a group that I'm comfortable with. 

@Cordeliere Exceptional travel report! I can't wait to hear about Scotland. My Dad started to travel by himself in his late 60's and the first place he chose was Ireland and Scotland " because they speak English". My sis and I had a good laugh and told him to watch some BBC or something first. He booked a 6 week trip with no itinerary, just a plane ticket and a carry on. We worried like crazy but he survived. Thank goodness for the warmth and tolerance of the Irish and Scottish people!


----------



## dharma

cremel said:


> Dharma,
> 
> Yeah this game is crazy everywhere now. I play a little bit out of curiosity. There are many Pokemon in my house now and outside of my house too.
> 
> Our neighborhood is full of pokemons.Some young guys are strolling around on their skateboards in the middle of the street staring at their phones. It looks so dangerous to me.
> 
> In New York at one point people, like a hundred, just abandoned their cars on the street and went into a park nearby because they all realized that there was an interesting Pokemon hiding in a tree...another funny story was that a guy walked into a neighborhood at 3am to chase a rare Pokemon. By the time he arrived there was another man there, astonished! That man stabbed him on the back. This man kept going until he caught his Pokemon then he called 911 for medical assistance.
> 
> This game is done by a company that used to be part of Google. It's so crazy now because this game company decided to work with Pokemon inventor from Japan to use their famous Pokemon characters on real time google map.
> 
> Capri, a pokestop could offer a player to get more balls(to harvest a Pokemon you need to use a ball to hit them) for example.
> 
> Look at what's in my house now, one right at the front door and another next to my DS's new crib mattress.
> View attachment 3413953
> View attachment 3413954


 
Yes! I have heard about all the craziness in traffic and crosswalks. It's funny and scary at the same time. Our neighborhood is very active with a pokegym up the block! I think it's because I live in an area with a lot of murals by a well known local artist so they have been worked into the game somehow. 
@CapriTrotteur  I don't completely understand how it works  I'm also pretty clueless with phone games but DD loves it. Cremel is correct, players can fuel up at a Pokestop and then compete against each other at a pokegym.


----------



## cremel

@dharma, it's a 140 silk scarf that's named Lalbhai.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So interesting. There are a wide variety of parenting styles out there today. I'm sure I would be the meanest parent in the world. Good thing I don't have children.


I doubt it!  That would be me! Seriously though, my DD is on a fairly tight leash, and she's a really good kid. It gets harder in the mid teens, but we are getting through. I'm grateful for her nerd tendencies!


----------



## dharma

cremel said:


> @dharma, it's a 140 silk scarf that's named Lalbhai.


Thanks cremel! I did some looking and I was referring to Les Legendes d'Arbres. Thank you for posting it, I didn't even know it existed. I love the beasts


----------



## cremel

Sorry Dharma. I mixed up. It's not Lalbhai. Let me double check.


----------



## cremel

Oh yes I just saw your update. It's called les legends d'arbres.  The Laibhai is a completely different one. I was thinking how can that be lalbhai??


----------



## MSO13

Hi again Cafe,
I got to an appointment early and was able to relax in the park with some sweet potato fries and green lemonade. That was quite a treat as was the people watching. I saw what must have been a lot of Pokemon hunters? gamers? not sure and can't allow myself to download the game or I'll likely be hooked and possibly wander into traffic. 

@dharma DDs convention sounds fun and so interesting! The people watching must be top notch and intriguing especially if you don't know who the characters are they're dressed as. I would make up my own backstory for everyone. 

I think I've mentioned here before that my H SA is my second SA as my first SA moved away. I really like her, she has a different style and we joke around a lot. I am a "retail nerd" and love to hear inside scoop on the brand and she totally indulges me with whatever she can safely share. On the flip side, she offers me incredible bag temptations very frequently. I feel safe saying this here in the Cafe, I'm not trying to brag-it's genuinely a challenge to keep saying no! I think my old SA tried not to tempt me because she knows i work hard to save for these bags and was waiting on my dream Kelly. My current SA takes the opposite approach and throws a lot of ideas at me to see what I'll jump for but I really want to stick to my Podium order and precise wish list. Soon I'm going to see a unicorn she's holding for me, not on my list and not in the plan but I can't not see it-it's a special leather. If I don't pass, I will have to re-home something and possibly will miss out on one of my Podium bags due to funds/boutique limits. I don't want to tell my SA to stop telling me about these special bags but at the same time, I would love her to focus on my wish list/podium orders. It's not like she can hurry them along and it's nice that she doesn't want me to miss out but if I'm having a weak moment, it could be dangerous! Finger's crossed I'm underwhelmed by this particular unicorn, seeing it very soon! And I know, first world problems for sure!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi again Cafe,
> I got to an appointment early and was able to relax in the park with some sweet potato fries and green lemonade. That was quite a treat as was the people watching. I saw what must have been a lot of Pokemon hunters? gamers? not sure and can't allow myself to download the game or I'll likely be hooked and possibly wander into traffic.
> 
> @dharma DDs convention sounds fun and so interesting! The people watching must be top notch and intriguing especially if you don't know who the characters are they're dressed as. I would make up my own backstory for everyone.
> 
> I think I've mentioned here before that my H SA is my second SA as my first SA moved away. I really like her, she has a different style and we joke around a lot. I am a "retail nerd" and love to hear inside scoop on the brand and she totally indulges me with whatever she can safely share. On the flip side, she offers me incredible bag temptations very frequently. I feel safe saying this here in the Cafe, I'm not trying to brag-it's genuinely a challenge to keep saying no! I think my old SA tried not to tempt me because she knows i work hard to save for these bags and was waiting on my dream Kelly. My current SA takes the opposite approach and throws a lot of ideas at me to see what I'll jump for but I really want to stick to my Podium order and precise wish list. Soon I'm going to see a unicorn she's holding for me, not on my list and not in the plan but I can't not see it-it's a special leather. If I don't pass, I will have to re-home something and possibly will miss out on one of my Podium bags due to funds/boutique limits. I don't want to tell my SA to stop telling me about these special bags but at the same time, I would love her to focus on my wish list/podium orders. It's not like she can hurry them along and it's nice that she doesn't want me to miss out but if I'm having a weak moment, it could be dangerous! Finger's crossed I'm underwhelmed by this particular unicorn, seeing it very soon! And I know, first world problems for sure!



Oh my. That's a tough decision. Good luck. I know you will make the right decision. Keep us posted.


----------



## pierina2

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> Wore my new skirt today, I made an unexpected pairing with this striped off the shoulder top from Zara. The mod shot is admittedly a little frump-tastic but I think it looks good in real life. I'm wearing my very white Celine sneakers as my H mules are getting stretched a bit to accommodate my wide forefoot. Paired with my very first CDC, anniversary gift from DH almost 3 years ago, Shiny Bleu Marine Gator with Palladium and my Indigo Jige. I think with the mules this will be a better pairing as the sneakers make me a little squat but I am comfy  Hope you guys approve-xo!
> 
> View attachment 3415056
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415059




Super look, this worked out really well.


----------



## katekluet

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi again Cafe,
> I got to an appointment early and was able to relax in the park with some sweet potato fries and green lemonade. That was quite a treat as was the people watching. I saw what must have been a lot of Pokemon hunters? gamers? not sure and can't allow myself to download the game or I'll likely be hooked and possibly wander into traffic.
> 
> @dharma DDs convention sounds fun and so interesting! The people watching must be top notch and intriguing especially if you don't know who the characters are they're dressed as. I would make up my own backstory for everyone.
> 
> I think I've mentioned here before that my H SA is my second SA as my first SA moved away. I really like her, she has a different style and we joke around a lot. I am a "retail nerd" and love to hear inside scoop on the brand and she totally indulges me with whatever she can safely share. On the flip side, she offers me incredible bag temptations very frequently. I feel safe saying this here in the Cafe, I'm not trying to brag-it's genuinely a challenge to keep saying no! I think my old SA tried not to tempt me because she knows i work hard to save for these bags and was waiting on my dream Kelly. My current SA takes the opposite approach and throws a lot of ideas at me to see what I'll jump for but I really want to stick to my Podium order and precise wish list. Soon I'm going to see a unicorn she's holding for me, not on my list and not in the plan but I can't not see it-it's a special leather. If I don't pass, I will have to re-home something and possibly will miss out on one of my Podium bags due to funds/boutique limits. I don't want to tell my SA to stop telling me about these special bags but at the same time, I would love her to focus on my wish list/podium orders. It's not like she can hurry them along and it's nice that she doesn't want me to miss out but if I'm having a weak moment, it could be dangerous! Finger's crossed I'm underwhelmed by this particular unicorn, seeing it very soon! And I know, first world problems for sure!


Looking forward to hearing the rest of what happens! Sounds like you have a great SA. I really like the top you chose for the skirt, it compliments without competing...


----------



## MSO13

pierina2 said:


> Super look, this worked out really well.





katekluet said:


> Looking forward to hearing the rest of what happens! Sounds like you have a great SA. I really like the top you chose for the skirt, it compliments without competing...



Thanks ladies!


----------



## cremel

Can someone help me understand all these short for scarves: CW, CSGW, GM?


----------



## tabbi001

cremel said:


> Can someone help me understand all these short for scarves: CW, CSGW, GM?


CW = colorway
CSGM = cashmere shawl 140
GM = grand model
Please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## tabbi001

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi again Cafe,
> I got to an appointment early and was able to relax in the park with some sweet potato fries and green lemonade. That was quite a treat as was the people watching. I saw what must have been a lot of Pokemon hunters? gamers? not sure and can't allow myself to download the game or I'll likely be hooked and possibly wander into traffic.
> 
> @dharma DDs convention sounds fun and so interesting! The people watching must be top notch and intriguing especially if you don't know who the characters are they're dressed as. I would make up my own backstory for everyone.
> 
> I think I've mentioned here before that my H SA is my second SA as my first SA moved away. I really like her, she has a different style and we joke around a lot. I am a "retail nerd" and love to hear inside scoop on the brand and she totally indulges me with whatever she can safely share. On the flip side, she offers me incredible bag temptations very frequently. I feel safe saying this here in the Cafe, I'm not trying to brag-it's genuinely a challenge to keep saying no! I think my old SA tried not to tempt me because she knows i work hard to save for these bags and was waiting on my dream Kelly. My current SA takes the opposite approach and throws a lot of ideas at me to see what I'll jump for but I really want to stick to my Podium order and precise wish list. Soon I'm going to see a unicorn she's holding for me, not on my list and not in the plan but I can't not see it-it's a special leather. If I don't pass, I will have to re-home something and possibly will miss out on one of my Podium bags due to funds/boutique limits. I don't want to tell my SA to stop telling me about these special bags but at the same time, I would love her to focus on my wish list/podium orders. It's not like she can hurry them along and it's nice that she doesn't want me to miss out but if I'm having a weak moment, it could be dangerous! Finger's crossed I'm underwhelmed by this particular unicorn, seeing it very soon! And I know, first world problems for sure!


I love your top and skirt! Looks great on you! About your SA... she sounds great and she doesn't want you to miss out on anything! But she's dangerous for the wallet! Good luck with your wishlist!


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> CW = colorway
> CSGM = cashmere shawl 140
> GM = grand model
> Please correct me if I'm wrong!



Correct except the s in csgm is silk. They are a blend of cashmere and silk.


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Correct except the s in csgm is silk. They are a blend of cashmere and silk.


 Thanks!


----------



## adguru

momasaurus said:


> Oh, I just revved up an old laptop where some tPF windows were open from last month. Guess what? The old format WAS MUCH BETTER! Easier to read, easier to see pix. Oh dear.


One more vote for the old format! I find this one much more complicated.


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> CW = colorway
> CSGM = cashmere shawl 140
> GM = grand model
> Please correct me if I'm wrong!



Thank you!


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Correct except the s in csgm is silk. They are a blend of cashmere and silk.



Thank you Ppup!


----------



## Mininana

Hi Cafe!!! I have been a silent reader, and wanted to acnkowledge I'm here too!! I will be leaving to europe for work in less than 10 days and I'm slowly getting excited. Hoping I can squeeze in some time to visit FSH, though not for a b/k. I want to look at the house and enjoy the experience this time!!! All the other times I've been were kind of stressful, so I just want to see what FSH has to offer, and what it actually looks like since I was always in a hurry (after standing in line for 2+ hours... ) lol. 

Also, Cordie, your stories are wonderful. Thanks, I really enjoy them.


That's it! Now that I have posted at least once, this thread should appear in my participated threads


----------



## EmileH

Mininana said:


> Hi Cafe!!! I have been a silent reader, and wanted to acnkowledge I'm here too!! I will be leaving to europe for work in less than 10 days and I'm slowly getting excited. Hoping I can squeeze in some time to visit FSH, though not for a b/k. I want to look at the house and enjoy the experience this time!!! All the other times I've been were kind of stressful, so I just want to see what FSH has to offer, and what it actually looks like since I was always in a hurry (after standing in line for 2+ hours... ) lol.
> 
> Also, Cordie, your stories are wonderful. Thanks, I really enjoy them.
> 
> 
> That's it! Now that I have posted at least once, this thread should appear in my participated threads



Hi! Welcome. I hope you have a fabulous time in Paris.


----------



## mistikat

Cavalier Girl said:


> Misti. let Mindi know I'm thinking about her.


----------



## EmileH

More photos of the garden. I'm taking you guys through the full season. Credit to the former owner. It is perfectly orchestrated so that something new blooms every week. I never could have done it.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> More photos of the garden. I'm taking you guys through the full season. Credit to the former owner. It is perfectly orchestrated so that something new blooms every week. I never could have done it.
> 
> View attachment 3416424
> View attachment 3416425
> View attachment 3416426
> View attachment 3416427



The perfect cutting garden, I knew someone who had a walled in garden on her property and it was down to such a science so that she could have flowers to cut every few days. Looks like you're keeping it thriving!


----------



## Cordeliere

Dear Café


Thanks for egging me on with my stories.  I enjoy sharing, but also worry about seeming self absorbed.


Glasgow is the hipster town of Scotland, and we are in the hipster section of the hipster town.  The food here is quite daring.  You can see the connections to the land.  Lots of game, fish, strange vegetables, and berries.





We have to have the menu explained to us.  There are the not common, but not unknown vegetables, such as parsnips and fennel.  And there are vegetables we have never heard of such as samphire, which is a salty green marsh vegetable similar to skinny green beans.  Small plates are popular, so you can try something without making a big commitment to it.  The idea of these daring combinations has appealed to me more than the actual selections I have made.  I can say I would not recommend monkfish cheeks with corn and mango salsa.  It had a nasty oily taste.  I made DH go wash his face and hands twice after coming in contact with it.  On the other hand, we very much like spritzing oysters with whiskey.  I feel inspired to cook more when I get home.


Not much to comment about on the fashion scene in Glasgow.  I did note that if I had any desire to channel Kate Middleton, that I could easily purchase a fascinator here.



Not that I have seen anyone wearing one.  On the other hand, I have discovered that July is not the month to purchase a raincoat—with *coat *being the operative word.  It is like trying to buy a bathing suit in New York in November.  Great Britain is currently sweltering according to the news.  We have certainly felt it.


The only observable trend is that middle age and older men wear a lot of plaid.  Not exactly surprising.  Did you know that the clan tartans are a myth?  Regions had vegetable dyes based on what was available.  But the idea of clan tartans was a fabric salesman’s  urban legend that is not based in historical fact.  None the less, plaid is a Scottish cliché.  Even the highly ornate furniture in our B&B is upholstered in plaid.  I guess the tourists eat it up.


I have finally gotten used to seeing people drive on the left and am getting better at predicting which way cars will turn.  We finally realized that people walk on the left here also.  In Dublin, the streets and sidewalks were quite narrow, so when natives walk on the left and visitors walk on right, the sidewalks are total chaos.  Here the streets and sidewalks are wide so it is less of an issue.


In Dublin everyone jaywalked in mass with an attitude of “Cars—if you are going to hit us, you are taking us all out.”  But the cars in Dublin were slow because the streets were narrow, winding, and cluttered by construction barrels.  In Glascow, the streets are wide and straight and traffic faster so the inability to predict where turning cars will end up is much more risky.


I have now hit two Hermes boutiques.  Both in Dublin and Glasgow, the boutiques are in large department stores that also house other boutiques such as Chanel, LV, and Prada.  I actually enjoyed the boutique experience with the Irish SA.  She was very sweet, low key, and fun.  Besides checking out the moussies and twillies, I tried on an anemone Kelly extreme that I can see purchasing in the not too distant future.  Today I hit the boutique in Glascow and the experience was everything I don’t like.  The SA was tense and pushy and I did not enjoy it.  But at least it did not freak me out, although I left annoyed that I had been persuaded to check out perfumes I was not interested in.


I think it would have been good to buy a CSGM or something with the favorable exchange rate for the pound and the VAT refund.  Unfortunately I did not see any scarves I liked but there were a couple of scarf rings that called to me and one came home with me.  I feel like I should learn to tie the scarves I have before buying more.  The highlight was I copped a nice feel of a clemence picotin.  Now I get it why people love clemence.


We did the hop-on, hop-off bus tour today.  Going by the courthouses, we learned a new legal term.  Here the three possible outcomes are Guilty, Not Guilty, and Not Proven.  Not Proven means “we know you did it but can’t prove it, so don’t do it again.”  Don’t you love that?  I could see that being very useful in the US.


The architecture here is very different than Dublin.  In Dublin the building were narrow and seemed very tall because the streets are narrow.  They had a Victorian feel in Dublin.  Here in Glasgow, the buildings are wide and seem very squat as everything is made out of sandstone blocks of either creamy beige, pinkish beige, or reddish beige.  The window surrounds are quite ornate and there are lots of turrets and finials, but it still seems very industrial.  It is also very green here from the constant rain.  The moss covered stone is beautiful.







Let me close this set of observations with fascinating details about toilets.  Those of you who have been to France know that men’s and women’s toilets share a common washing area.  Scotland takes privacy to the other extreme.  What we would consider to be toilet stalls have their own tiny sinks that are maybe 10 inches deep and a foot wide.  No shared hand washing.  I bet this is the first travel picture you have ever seen of a toilet stall.  I made DH take a pic of the signage indicating the men’s room.  Look closely and you will see how graphic it is.  If you do it this way, go here.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

So I was being cagey as I realized I didn't want to disclose when I might go to H but I went earlier today. I wanted to see this unicorn in an orange box and let it go to a good home, I went in feeling strong. While the BOX  leather was divine, this was not "my" bag and thus I confidently passed and feel sure that it was the right thing to do. No regrets at all! I had a great convo with my SA and she told me she doesn't expect me to buy everything and she'd rather show me so I can see what I like as it's not like every day they have the same things. 

I did order a pair of sneakers, will share when they arrive-the last pair in the company in my size. Comfy and chic, my GF taught me to use a Magic Eraser on the white parts of my sneaker soles and they now look perfect so I'm excited that I can keep my sneaker collection looking good. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> Dear Café
> 
> 
> Thanks for egging me on with my stories.  I enjoy sharing, but also worry about seeming self absorbed.
> 
> 
> Glasgow is the hipster town of Scotland, and we are in the hipster section of the hipster town.  The food here is quite daring.  You can see the connections to the land.  Lots of game, fish, strange vegetables, and berries.
> 
> View attachment 3416480
> 
> 
> 
> We have to have the menu explained to us.  There are the not common, but not unknown vegetables, such as parsnips and fennel.  And there are vegetables we have never heard of such as samphire, which is a salty green marsh vegetable similar to skinny green beans.  Small plates are popular, so you can try something without making a big commitment to it.  The idea of these daring combinations has appealed to me more than the actual selections I have made.  I can say I would not recommend monkfish cheeks with corn and mango salsa.  It had a nasty oily taste.  I made DH go wash his face and hands twice after coming in contact with it.  On the other hand, we very much like spritzing oysters with whiskey.  I feel inspired to cook more when I get home.
> 
> 
> Not much to comment about on the fashion scene in Glasgow.  I did note that if I had any desire to channel Kate Middleton, that I could easily purchase a fascinator here.
> View attachment 3416481
> 
> 
> Not that I have seen anyone wearing one.  On the other hand, I have discovered that July is not the month to purchase a raincoat—with *coat *being the operative word.  It is like trying to buy a bathing suit in New York in November.  Great Britain is currently sweltering according to the news.  We have certainly felt it.
> 
> 
> The only observable trend is that middle age and older men wear a lot of plaid.  Not exactly surprising.  Did you know that the clan tartans are a myth?  Regions had vegetable dyes based on what was available.  But the idea of clan tartans was a fabric salesman’s  urban legend that is not based in historical fact.  None the less, plaid is a Scottish cliché.  Even the highly ornate furniture in our B&B is upholstered in plaid.  I guess the tourists eat it up.
> 
> 
> I have finally gotten used to seeing people drive on the left and am getting better at predicting which way cars will turn.  We finally realized that people walk on the left here also.  In Dublin, the streets and sidewalks were quite narrow, so when natives walk on the left and visitors walk on right, the sidewalks are total chaos.  Here the streets and sidewalks are wide so it is less of an issue.
> 
> 
> In Dublin everyone jaywalked in mass with an attitude of “Cars—if you are going to hit us, you are taking us all out.”  But the cars in Dublin were slow because the streets were narrow, winding, and cluttered by construction barrels.  In Glascow, the streets are wide and straight and traffic faster so the inability to predict where turning cars will end up is much more risky.
> 
> 
> I have now hit two Hermes boutiques.  Both in Dublin and Glasgow, the boutiques are in large department stores that also house other boutiques such as Chanel, LV, and Prada.  I actually enjoyed the boutique experience with the Irish SA.  She was very sweet, low key, and fun.  Besides checking out the moussies and twillies, I tried on an anemone Kelly extreme that I can see purchasing in the not too distant future.  Today I hit the boutique in Glascow and the experience was everything I don’t like.  The SA was tense and pushy and I did not enjoy it.  But at least it did not freak me out, although I left annoyed that I had been persuaded to check out perfumes I was not interested in.
> 
> 
> I think it would have been good to buy a CSGM or something with the favorable exchange rate for the pound and the VAT refund.  Unfortunately I did not see any scarves I liked but there were a couple of scarf rings that called to me and one came home with me.  I feel like I should learn to tie the scarves I have before buying more.  The highlight was I copped a nice feel of a clemence picotin.  Now I get it why people love clemence.
> 
> 
> We did the hop-on, hop-off bus tour today.  Going by the courthouses, we learned a new legal term.  Here the three possible outcomes are Guilty, Not Guilty, and Not Proven.  Not Proven means “we know you did it but can’t prove it, so don’t do it again.”  Don’t you love that?  I could see that being very useful in the US.
> 
> 
> The architecture here is very different than Dublin.  In Dublin the building were narrow and seemed very tall because the streets are narrow.  They had a Victorian feel in Dublin.  Here in Glasgow, the buildings are wide and seem very squat as everything is made out of sandstone blocks of either creamy beige, pinkish beige, or reddish beige.  The window surrounds are quite ornate and there are lots of turrets and finials, but it still seems very industrial.  It is also very green here from the constant rain.  The moss covered stone is beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 3416489
> View attachment 3416491
> View attachment 3416492
> 
> 
> 
> Let me close this set of observations with fascinating details about toilets.  Those of you who have been to France know that men’s and women’s toilets share a common washing area.  Scotland takes privacy to the other extreme.  What we would consider to be toilet stalls have their own tiny sinks that are maybe 10 inches deep and a foot wide.  No shared hand washing.  I bet this is the first travel picture you have ever seen of a toilet stall.  I made DH take a pic of the signage indicating the men’s room.  Look closely and you will see how graphic it is.  If you do it this way, go here.
> 
> View attachment 3416493
> View attachment 3416495



Cordy, I love your postcards from travel and I'm glad you're getting over your boutique aversion. My experience at H around the world is mixed as well.  Clemence is delicious, I have a very slouchy 20 year old specimen.  

I actually have a powder room sink that is even smaller than this one, we had to search high and low for it to replace an ancient cracked corner sink. It's sort of a splashy mess when someone uses it but it was the best solution for our old house and the tiniest powder room ever. I dream of wall papering it in a nature/bird motive from baseboard to covering the ceiling but that's too much color/pattern for DH. 

Continued safe travels and look forward to hearing more!


----------



## tabbi001

*MrsO*, congrats on holding yourself back! It's so hard to say no to H and I admire you for your self-control 

*Pbp, *lovely garden! Your pictures look postcard- ready 

*Cordy, *I love your travel stories! Please keep them up!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Cordeliere said:


> Dear Café
> 
> 
> Thanks for egging me on with my stories.  I enjoy sharing, but also worry about seeming self absorbed.
> 
> 
> Glasgow is the hipster town of Scotland, and we are in the hipster section of the hipster town.  The food here is quite daring.  You can see the connections to the land.  Lots of game, fish, strange vegetables, and berries.
> 
> View attachment 3416480
> 
> 
> 
> We have to have the menu explained to us.  There are the not common, but not unknown vegetables, such as parsnips and fennel.  And there are vegetables we have never heard of such as samphire, which is a salty green marsh vegetable similar to skinny green beans.  Small plates are popular, so you can try something without making a big commitment to it.  The idea of these daring combinations has appealed to me more than the actual selections I have made.  I can say I would not recommend monkfish cheeks with corn and mango salsa.  It had a nasty oily taste.  I made DH go wash his face and hands twice after coming in contact with it.  On the other hand, we very much like spritzing oysters with whiskey.  I feel inspired to cook more when I get home.
> 
> 
> Not much to comment about on the fashion scene in Glasgow.  I did note that if I had any desire to channel Kate Middleton, that I could easily purchase a fascinator here.
> View attachment 3416481
> 
> 
> Not that I have seen anyone wearing one.  On the other hand, I have discovered that July is not the month to purchase a raincoat—with *coat *being the operative word.  It is like trying to buy a bathing suit in New York in November.  Great Britain is currently sweltering according to the news.  We have certainly felt it.
> 
> 
> The only observable trend is that middle age and older men wear a lot of plaid.  Not exactly surprising.  Did you know that the clan tartans are a myth?  Regions had vegetable dyes based on what was available.  But the idea of clan tartans was a fabric salesman’s  urban legend that is not based in historical fact.  None the less, plaid is a Scottish cliché.  Even the highly ornate furniture in our B&B is upholstered in plaid.  I guess the tourists eat it up.
> 
> 
> I have finally gotten used to seeing people drive on the left and am getting better at predicting which way cars will turn.  We finally realized that people walk on the left here also.  In Dublin, the streets and sidewalks were quite narrow, so when natives walk on the left and visitors walk on right, the sidewalks are total chaos.  Here the streets and sidewalks are wide so it is less of an issue.
> 
> 
> In Dublin everyone jaywalked in mass with an attitude of “Cars—if you are going to hit us, you are taking us all out.”  But the cars in Dublin were slow because the streets were narrow, winding, and cluttered by construction barrels.  In Glascow, the streets are wide and straight and traffic faster so the inability to predict where turning cars will end up is much more risky.
> 
> 
> I have now hit two Hermes boutiques.  Both in Dublin and Glasgow, the boutiques are in large department stores that also house other boutiques such as Chanel, LV, and Prada.  I actually enjoyed the boutique experience with the Irish SA.  She was very sweet, low key, and fun.  Besides checking out the moussies and twillies, I tried on an anemone Kelly extreme that I can see purchasing in the not too distant future.  Today I hit the boutique in Glascow and the experience was everything I don’t like.  The SA was tense and pushy and I did not enjoy it.  But at least it did not freak me out, although I left annoyed that I had been persuaded to check out perfumes I was not interested in.
> 
> 
> I think it would have been good to buy a CSGM or something with the favorable exchange rate for the pound and the VAT refund.  Unfortunately I did not see any scarves I liked but there were a couple of scarf rings that called to me and one came home with me.  I feel like I should learn to tie the scarves I have before buying more.  The highlight was I copped a nice feel of a clemence picotin.  Now I get it why people love clemence.
> 
> 
> We did the hop-on, hop-off bus tour today.  Going by the courthouses, we learned a new legal term.  Here the three possible outcomes are Guilty, Not Guilty, and Not Proven.  Not Proven means “we know you did it but can’t prove it, so don’t do it again.”  Don’t you love that?  I could see that being very useful in the US.
> 
> 
> The architecture here is very different than Dublin.  In Dublin the building were narrow and seemed very tall because the streets are narrow.  They had a Victorian feel in Dublin.  Here in Glasgow, the buildings are wide and seem very squat as everything is made out of sandstone blocks of either creamy beige, pinkish beige, or reddish beige.  The window surrounds are quite ornate and there are lots of turrets and finials, but it still seems very industrial.  It is also very green here from the constant rain.  The moss covered stone is beautiful.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3416489
> View attachment 3416491
> View attachment 3416492
> 
> 
> 
> Let me close this set of observations with fascinating details about toilets.  Those of you who have been to France know that men’s and women’s toilets share a common washing area.  Scotland takes privacy to the other extreme.  What we would consider to be toilet stalls have their own tiny sinks that are maybe 10 inches deep and a foot wide.  No shared hand washing.  I bet this is the first travel picture you have ever seen of a toilet stall.  I made DH take a pic of the signage indicating the men’s room.  Look closely and you will see how graphic it is.  If you do it this way, go here.
> 
> View attachment 3416493
> View attachment 3416495



I like the diagram in the toilet picture.  Very easy-to-understand instruction.


----------



## EmileH

Cordy great photos and observations.

Mrs Owen, glad the bag didn't tempt you to stray from your goals.

Thanks for the comments on the garden. I really am enjoying it this year.


----------



## scarf1

Corde- love your latest update.  Makes me wish I had taken pix of some of the strange bathrooms I have experienced around the world!

PBP- gorgeous garden. I am sure the previous owner is happy you are keeping it up and enjoying it!


----------



## katekluet

Really enjoy the lovely garden photos!
And Cordelaire, it is great fun to "travel" with you, both interesting and gives me a few chuckles....I do enjoy your adventures!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> More photos of the garden. I'm taking you guys through the full season. Credit to the former owner. It is perfectly orchestrated so that something new blooms every week. I never could have done it.
> 
> View attachment 3416424
> View attachment 3416425
> View attachment 3416426
> View attachment 3416427


So envious!  Love all of it!


----------



## Cordeliere

Thanks to all for their nice comments.   DH and I still have not adjusted to this time zone, so it is 2:30am and I can't sleep.   

MrsO   I was thinking about your earlier post about you new SA.   It made me think about what I don't like about dealing with some SAs.  I don't like being influenced.  I feel like it throws me off my center.   

Once you suggested to me that I just order from Hermes.com and return what I don't like.   I tried that and was shocked at the difference between the colors on the website and the colors IRL.  People have commented that H does it on purpose.  At least I get better pics from this forum.

Going into random boutiques is not going to work for me either, at least for scarves.  I feel like I ask to see stuff in my favorite colors and nothing excites me when it comes out of the drawer.   I think I am going to have to bite the bullet and develop a relationship with an SA.  I am sure it will be better when I don't have DH lurking outside.  I try not to leave him so long that he gets impatient.  Although, he is wading into H.  He likes the idea of taking me to boutiques all over the world.  I think that is sweet.


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> Thanks to all for their nice comments.   DH and I still have not adjusted to this time zone, so it is 2:30am and I can't sleep.
> 
> MrsO   I was thinking about your earlier post about you new SA.   It made me think about what I don't like about dealing with some SAs.  I don't like being influenced.  I feel like it throws me off my center.
> 
> Once you suggested to me that I just order from Hermes.com and return what I don't like.   I tried that and was shocked at the difference between the colors on the website and the colors IRL.  People have commented that H does it on purpose.  At least I get better pics from this forum.
> 
> Going into random boutiques is not going to work for me either, at least for scarves.  I feel like I ask to see stuff in my favorite colors and nothing excites me when it comes out of the drawer.   I think I am going to have to bite the bullet and develop a relationship with an SA.  I am sure it will be better when I don't have DH lurking outside.  I try not to leave him so long that he gets impatient.  Although, he is wading into H.  He likes the idea of taking me to boutiques all over the world.  I think that is sweet.



I'm glad I talked to my SA about it, I was feeling tempted and pressure that I was putting on myself. I'm glad we squared it away, now I'm happy to ogle the things she thinks I'll like and buy what I really love and plan for. 

I ended up meeting my first lovely SA by ordering my first scarf online, having it shipped to a boutique and then going to pick it up. It was as you mentioned, very differently colored than I was expecting. Perhaps you could try the same, then plan your trip to Miami for pickup and leave DH to wander the area which is really cool and developing. Sorry you're not sleeping, I struggle with adjusting my schedule and usually settle in just as I'm getting ready to head home, of course!


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> More photos of the garden. I'm taking you guys through the full season. Credit to the former owner. It is perfectly orchestrated so that something new blooms every week. I never could have done it.
> 
> View attachment 3416424
> View attachment 3416425
> View attachment 3416426
> View attachment 3416427


As far as I am concerned, your garden is a paradise! ❤️


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> As far as I am concerned, your garden is a paradise! [emoji173]️



You are so sweet. Thank you.,


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> Passing time while waiting for a plane, so thought I would share my fashion observations of Dublin.  There are disclaimers required.  We stayed in the old part of town next to Trinity College and next to the Grafton Shopping district; so many people on the street were students and tourists.  Not saying what I noticed is representative.
> 
> 
> Among the young, pastel hair is rather popular.  Blonds tend to pink and purple, while people with dark hair go for blue.  But the most popular color was…you guessed it….green.  It was not Kelly green, but more of a teal green.
> 
> 
> On the weekend nights, young women wear dresses and heels as they go to the upscale bars.  Dresses are surprisingly popular.  The preference seems to be for either sheath dresses or dresses with a fitted top and full skirt.  For day wear, there are still more people wearing shorts than dresses, but you would expect that given the heat.  For women of all ages, the weight of the fabrics in pants and skirts often struck me as too heavy for the temperature.
> 
> 
> During the day, the most popular accessory seems to be backpacks.  It is actually difficult to walk as the streets are very crowded and people slide by and scrape you with their backpack.
> 
> 
> Older women wear longer skirts with blouses and sweaters and sturdy shoes.  They look sensible and no nonsense.
> 
> 
> Hardly anyone has a dog.  Michael Kors is the preferred hadbag.
> 
> 
> Grace Kelly was right.  The place to experience Irish personalities is not the city.  In Paris, most of the waiters were French.  Here, 90% of all service people, whether waiters, waitresses, store clerks, hotel staff, etc etc etc are from another EU country.  They seemed to have adopted the Irish warmth though.  Everyone is easy going and helpful.
> 
> 
> The accents are fun.  Even the new immigrants have Irish accents.  We took a hop on hop off bus tour and the driver/guide was a native of Dublin.  It was a crack up to hear the way he pronounced the “th” sound.  The h is silent.  So that makes thirty-third sound like t*u*r*d*y-t*u*r*d.
> 
> 
> We took the train to Belfast.  On the trip back the train had to make an unexpected stop.  We could not decide whether the conductor said there were cars on the track or cows on the track.  On the next trip through the train, we asked him.  He clarified that it was coos.  After he mentioned the coos had calves, we figured them must be cows.
> 
> 
> Most of all, I have enjoyed learning Irish history.  And after seeing so many Irish people, I am realizing that many people in my past were probably of Irish heritage and I did not know it at the time.  Now when I think about their names, it is a duh experience.  But that is what travel is for, to help people realize their blind spots.


Great insight Cordy, hope that you enjoyed your time in Dublin.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

cremel said:


> Thank you Capri.
> 
> I wanted to share something with cafe.
> 
> So my guests took off and landed in France two days ago. They did enjoy their stay here.  They also went on a road trip to visit Grand Canyon. Overall they love the scenic drive around west coast and Grand Canyon. And of course they enjoyed all the Outlets in Vegas! The only problem is that their sixteen year old teenager expressed that she was bored the whole time. I guess she was just missing her boyfriend a lot.
> 
> And again I am impressed by how open French parents are. Their daughter just turned 16. She has a big photo of her and the boyfriend tongue kissing on Facebook. Under the photo she comments " my forever love. I will love you for the rest of my life."  When the photo was uploaded she was only 15. I don't have a daughter, only two very young boys. I don't know for sure how I would react to that.  She probably doesn't realize Facebook keeps ANY kind of history forever. Maybe I am old fashioned but I was a bit surprised when she showed me. On the other hand that girl who is my DH's niece, is extremely talented and very beautiful. She taught herself painting, mainly portrait. When she shared her portrait book for people with me it was breath taken I don't know how she did it without a single teacher and she even refused to go study at any studio when her father offered. This is totally gifted. I hope she keeps it up and eventually becomes an artist that she wanted.
> 
> My sister in law who is a PHD and a pharmacist. She married this very kind German. She is stylish and skinny. I mean skinny. She never managed to finish her plate no matter how good the restaurants were. She has two grown up children but she has a teenager belly. So any kind of colorful pants or simply jeans look so nice on her. At one point we ended up in the teenager section in Macy's and Nordstrom.
> 
> She says Hermes scarves are the best but it's considered very pricy in France. Their income is not as high as US. They are shocked by the amount of brandy things Japanese and Chinese tourists purchase when visiting France.
> 
> So that's that. Next I will need to host my brother who is coming for a few days after his business meeting.  What a busy summer. I need to squeeze some time to try out my Dallet scarf at least!! [emoji7]
> 
> And...recently I have been thinking about box leather Constance bag. Anyone has experience on that? I don't have a Constance.  I wonder if it will become a nice addition ...
> 
> Okay it's past middle night. Time for me to go to bed.
> 
> Good night my dear friends. [emoji42][emoji42]


Interesting Cremel, glad they enjoyed their time with you.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

cremel said:


> Dharma,
> 
> Yeah this game is crazy everywhere now. I play a little bit out of curiosity. There are many Pokemon in my house now and outside of my house too.
> 
> Our neighborhood is full of pokemons.Some young guys are strolling around on their skateboards in the middle of the street staring at their phones. It looks so dangerous to me.
> 
> In New York at one point people, like a hundred, just abandoned their cars on the street and went into a park nearby because they all realized that there was an interesting Pokemon hiding in a tree...another funny story was that a guy walked into a neighborhood at 3am to chase a rare Pokemon. By the time he arrived there was another man there, astonished! That man stabbed him on the back. This man kept going until he caught his Pokemon then he called 911 for medical assistance.
> 
> This game is done by a company that used to be part of Google. It's so crazy now because this game company decided to work with Pokemon inventor from Japan to use their famous Pokemon characters on real time google map.
> 
> Capri, a pokestop could offer a player to get more balls(to harvest a Pokemon you need to use a ball to hit them) for example.
> 
> Look at what's in my house now, one right at the front door and another next to my DS's new crib mattress.
> View attachment 3413953
> View attachment 3413954


Sorry Cremel, still don't get it.....
Harvesting pokemon's? 
I think I will sit this craze out.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> More photos of the garden. I'm taking you guys through the full season. Credit to the former owner. It is perfectly orchestrated so that something new blooms every week. I never could have done it.
> 
> View attachment 3416424
> View attachment 3416425
> View attachment 3416426
> View attachment 3416427



Wow these are beautiful!!! I wish I had the skills too. E collect work Ppup. [emoji255][emoji255][emoji106][emoji106][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> So I was being cagey as I realized I didn't want to disclose when I might go to H but I went earlier today. I wanted to see this unicorn in an orange box and let it go to a good home, I went in feeling strong. While the BOX  leather was divine, this was not "my" bag and thus I confidently passed and feel sure that it was the right thing to do. No regrets at all! I had a great convo with my SA and she told me she doesn't expect me to buy everything and she'd rather show me so I can see what I like as it's not like every day they have the same things.
> 
> I did order a pair of sneakers, will share when they arrive-the last pair in the company in my size. Comfy and chic, my GF taught me to use a Magic Eraser on the white parts of my sneaker soles and they now look perfect so I'm excited that I can keep my sneaker collection looking good.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!



Strong will lady!!! Good job on resisting the bag. After all we want to have the things we love the most not just collecting random stuff. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

CapriTrotteur said:


> Sorry Cremel, still don't get it.....
> Harvesting pokemon's?
> I think I will sit this craze out.



The original Pokemon game produced by Japanese is basically a collection game. Plays go hunt as many Pokemon as they can. Pokemons are just little creatures or some ppl call them beasties. Plays catch them then train them. After that they could be used for battles. Each creature has their own special skills but with training they get better. 

This new Pokemon go has similar idea except it incorporated real google map so plays can walk around and find creatures on the real map then catch them.


----------



## gracekelly

CapriTrotteur said:


> Sorry Cremel, still don't get it.....
> Harvesting pokemon's?
> I think I will sit this craze out.





cremel said:


> The original Pokemon game produced by Japanese is basically a collection game. Plays go hunt as many Pokemon as they can. Pokemons are just little creatures or some ppl call them beasties. Plays catch them then train them. After that they could be used for battles. Each creature has their own special skills but with training they get better.
> 
> This new Pokemon go has similar idea except it incorporated real google map so plays can walk around and find creatures on the real map then catch them.



Totally agree about avoiding this.  It is on my list along with many other social apps.  Some reporter was doing this during a news briefing, just proving to me that all these people who are doing this are not doing their job i,e getting paid for what they are supposed to be doing and if they keep it up, they will soon find themselves a member of the gainfully unemployed.  Of course that will also give them time to join protest rallies.


----------



## cremel

gracekelly said:


> Totally agree about avoiding this.  It is on my list along with many other social apps.  Some reporter was doing this during a news briefing, just proving to me that all these people who are doing this are not doing their job i,e getting paid for what they are supposed to be doing and if they keep it up, they will soon find themselves a member of the gainfully unemployed.  Of course that will also give them time to join protest rallies.



The most concerning part is safety. Lots of young kids are looking at their phone while on skateboards, lots of cars drive by and they don't even blink their eye. I would have a heart attack if I see my children in the street like that. Some people park their cars in those fire zones when suddenly a creature shows up on their phones. 

Two days ago in our area a guy was hunting Pokemon creatures and forgot to look on free way. And he crashed into a police car that has two high way patrol officiers in...thankfully nobody got hurt.  As for that guy... Good luck.

I don't mind as much if players get their mind under control like everything else. Like I have to fight hard not to buy too many H scarves and resist unwanted bags. [emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Jewelry porn alert:  The new Woody Allen movie, "Cafe' Society", has some amazing diamond jewelry by Chanel.  The movie is enjoyable, though not as good as "Blue Jasmine".


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> Jewelry porn alert:  The new Woody Allen movie, "Cafe' Society", has some amazing diamond jewelry by Chanel.  The movie is enjoyable, though not as good as "Blue Jasmine".



Oh! Thanks for the recommendation. I didn't like Woody Allen when I was younger. It's an acquired taste. Will check it out.

I was looking at a Chanel fine jewelry catalog recently. I would love a camellia piece. But nothing looked striking in the catalog. Do you have any favorite pieces?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh! Thanks for the recommendation. I didn't like Woody Allen when I was younger. It's an acquired taste. Will check it out.
> 
> I was looking at a Chanel fine jewelry catalog recently. I would love a camellia piece. But nothing looked striking in the catalog. Do you have any favorite pieces?


There was a large square-cut diamond ring on the movie that I fell in love with.


----------



## gracekelly

Madam Bijoux said:


> Jewelry porn alert:  The new Woody Allen movie, "Cafe' Society", has some amazing diamond jewelry by Chanel.  The movie is enjoyable, though not as good as "Blue Jasmine".


Did he have the Chanel clothing?  He has had it in several movies.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Dear Café
> 
> 
> Thanks for egging me on with my stories.  I enjoy sharing, but also worry about seeming self absorbed.
> 
> 
> Glasgow is the hipster town of Scotland, and we are in the hipster section of the hipster town.  The food here is quite daring.  You can see the connections to the land.  Lots of game, fish, strange vegetables, and berries.
> 
> View attachment 3416480
> 
> 
> 
> We have to have the menu explained to us.  There are the not common, but not unknown vegetables, such as parsnips and fennel.  And there are vegetables we have never heard of such as samphire, which is a salty green marsh vegetable similar to skinny green beans.  Small plates are popular, so you can try something without making a big commitment to it.  The idea of these daring combinations has appealed to me more than the actual selections I have made.  I can say I would not recommend monkfish cheeks with corn and mango salsa.  It had a nasty oily taste.  I made DH go wash his face and hands twice after coming in contact with it.  On the other hand, we very much like spritzing oysters with whiskey.  I feel inspired to cook more when I get home.
> 
> 
> Not much to comment about on the fashion scene in Glasgow.  I did note that if I had any desire to channel Kate Middleton, that I could easily purchase a fascinator here.
> View attachment 3416481
> 
> 
> Not that I have seen anyone wearing one.  On the other hand, I have discovered that July is not the month to purchase a raincoat—with *coat *being the operative word.  It is like trying to buy a bathing suit in New York in November.  Great Britain is currently sweltering according to the news.  We have certainly felt it.
> 
> 
> The only observable trend is that middle age and older men wear a lot of plaid.  Not exactly surprising.  Did you know that the clan tartans are a myth?  Regions had vegetable dyes based on what was available.  But the idea of clan tartans was a fabric salesman’s  urban legend that is not based in historical fact.  None the less, plaid is a Scottish cliché.  Even the highly ornate furniture in our B&B is upholstered in plaid.  I guess the tourists eat it up.
> 
> 
> I have finally gotten used to seeing people drive on the left and am getting better at predicting which way cars will turn.  We finally realized that people walk on the left here also.  In Dublin, the streets and sidewalks were quite narrow, so when natives walk on the left and visitors walk on right, the sidewalks are total chaos.  Here the streets and sidewalks are wide so it is less of an issue.
> 
> 
> In Dublin everyone jaywalked in mass with an attitude of “Cars—if you are going to hit us, you are taking us all out.”  But the cars in Dublin were slow because the streets were narrow, winding, and cluttered by construction barrels.  In Glascow, the streets are wide and straight and traffic faster so the inability to predict where turning cars will end up is much more risky.
> 
> 
> I have now hit two Hermes boutiques.  Both in Dublin and Glasgow, the boutiques are in large department stores that also house other boutiques such as Chanel, LV, and Prada.  I actually enjoyed the boutique experience with the Irish SA.  She was very sweet, low key, and fun.  Besides checking out the moussies and twillies, I tried on an anemone Kelly extreme that I can see purchasing in the not too distant future.  Today I hit the boutique in Glascow and the experience was everything I don’t like.  The SA was tense and pushy and I did not enjoy it.  But at least it did not freak me out, although I left annoyed that I had been persuaded to check out perfumes I was not interested in.
> 
> 
> I think it would have been good to buy a CSGM or something with the favorable exchange rate for the pound and the VAT refund.  Unfortunately I did not see any scarves I liked but there were a couple of scarf rings that called to me and one came home with me.  I feel like I should learn to tie the scarves I have before buying more.  The highlight was I copped a nice feel of a clemence picotin.  Now I get it why people love clemence.
> 
> 
> We did the hop-on, hop-off bus tour today.  Going by the courthouses, we learned a new legal term.  Here the three possible outcomes are Guilty, Not Guilty, and Not Proven.  Not Proven means “we know you did it but can’t prove it, so don’t do it again.”  Don’t you love that?  I could see that being very useful in the US.
> 
> 
> The architecture here is very different than Dublin.  In Dublin the building were narrow and seemed very tall because the streets are narrow.  They had a Victorian feel in Dublin.  Here in Glasgow, the buildings are wide and seem very squat as everything is made out of sandstone blocks of either creamy beige, pinkish beige, or reddish beige.  The window surrounds are quite ornate and there are lots of turrets and finials, but it still seems very industrial.  It is also very green here from the constant rain.  The moss covered stone is beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 3416489
> View attachment 3416491
> View attachment 3416492
> 
> 
> 
> Let me close this set of observations with fascinating details about toilets.  Those of you who have been to France know that men’s and women’s toilets share a common washing area.  Scotland takes privacy to the other extreme.  What we would consider to be toilet stalls have their own tiny sinks that are maybe 10 inches deep and a foot wide.  No shared hand washing.  I bet this is the first travel picture you have ever seen of a toilet stall.  I made DH take a pic of the signage indicating the men’s room.  Look closely and you will see how graphic it is.  If you do it this way, go here.
> 
> View attachment 3416493
> View attachment 3416495


I am so glad you have mastered H boutique shopping! Yes, grasshopper.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh! Thanks for the recommendation. I didn't like Woody Allen when I was younger. It's an acquired taste. Will check it out.
> 
> I was looking at a Chanel fine jewelry catalog recently. I would love a camellia piece. But nothing looked striking in the catalog. Do you have any favorite pieces?


PbP, your garden is beautiful! Are you thinking a Camelia brooch?


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> PbP, your garden is beautiful! Are you thinking a Camelia brooch?



Hi, thanks so much. We are amazed every year as things bloom.

I'm not sure. A camellia brooch would be perfect. I didn't see any brooches in the brochures. I like the symbolism and literary reference of the camellia. And I had an absolutely beautiful camellia tree in the backyard of my first home, which was a big accomplishment for me because I bought the home on my own. I'll keep looking. Nothing quite struck my eye. The diamond ring that Madame mentions sounds a bit above my budget. [emoji6]


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, thanks so much. We are amazed every year as things bloom.
> 
> I'm not sure. A camellia brooch would be perfect. I didn't see any brooches in the brochures. I like the symbolism and literary reference of the camellia. And I had an absolutely beautiful camellia tree in the backyard of my first home, which was a big accomplishment for me because I bought the home on my own. I'll keep looking. Nothing quite struck my eye. The diamond ring that Madame mentions sounds a bit above my budget. [emoji6]



I love the symbolism of your thought process. I'm very sentimental about jewelry as well. In the window at the Place Vendome store there is a beautiful diamond camellia, I don't remember if it's a ring or brooch. I'll just put in the thumbnail because I think I posted this before.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

gracekelly said:


> Did he have the Chanel clothing?  He has had it in several movies.


The clothing was also by Chanel, all 1930's style.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> I love the symbolism of your thought process. I'm very sentimental about jewelry as well. In the window at the Place Vendome store there is a beautiful diamond camellia, I don't remember if it's a ring or brooch. I'll just put in the thumbnail because I think I posted this before.
> View attachment 3417724



Oh thank you. That's beautiful. I do wear brooches so this would be a lovely piece to have someday. Saving the photo. Perhaps brooches just aren't popular enough to put into brochures.


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> The clothing was also by Chanel, all 1930's style.



Oh my gosh. Must see this. DH will probably not be interested. He hated Midnight in Paris. I loved it of course.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> I am so glad you have mastered H boutique shopping! Yes, grasshopper.



I humbly appreciate the acknowledgement, but recognize I need much more training, Master.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh my gosh. Must see this. DH will probably not be interested. He hated Midnight in Paris. I loved it of course.


I loved the music in Midnight in Paris and the literary characters.  One of my favorite movies as well.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> I loved the music in Midnight in Paris and the literary characters.  One of my favorite movies as well.



I loved the music tooI. I even went to see Stephan Wremble who wrote and performed much of the music when he came to a local jazz club. He was wonderful. I highly recommend seeing him play if you ever have the opportunity. 

I'm a sucker for historical and literary references. And for Paris of course. I will say that Owen Wilson drives me nuts. I just can't stand that slow talking surfer dude type. But I tolerated him in Midnight in Paris.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I loved the music tooI. I even went to see Stephan Wremble who wrote and performed much of the music when he came to a local jazz club. He was wonderful. I highly recommend seeing him play if you ever have the opportunity.
> 
> I'm a sucker for historical and literary references. And for Paris of course. I will say that Owen Wilson drives me nuts. I just can't stand that slow talking surfer dude type. But I tolerated him in Midnight in Paris.


Yes!  He was perfect for this role, but otherwise no likey.


----------



## MSO13

hi Cafe! 

I'm writing from one of my own personal circles of hell, a Starbucks in a tourist area during a torrential downpour with a mass exodus from a nearby protest for an upcoming convention. There are some people and giant placards in a tiny space. if DH doesn't come save me soon I'm going to be a news story:
Top of Woman's Head Explodes in Coffee Shop

on a brighter note I loved Midnight in Paris, lots of good H in that one I think. I love reading about Woody's costume designer and how she pulls things on a budget. DH won't see them with me so I usually wait for on demand. 

I got my hair done today. My stylist was on leave for a while so I really, really needed it. Nothing new just my usual color and cut but it feels so much better. 

Gotta run before I get coffee spilled on me or get into a debate [emoji15]


----------



## momasaurus

Have any of you ever watched a Woody Allen film in Europe? It's hopeless. Even in London, I have sometimes been the ONLY PERSON laughing in the entire cinema.


----------



## EmileH

Oh my Mrs Owen stay out of downtown for the next week. I see no good coming from the whole situation. Sounds like hell.

I need to rematch Midnight in Paris. It has been a while. Really? Europeans don't get it? Oh well. Their loss. The French do make some great movies though. They actually still use dialogue rather than car crashes.

DH likes to imitate Owen to tease me because he knows it drives me insane. [emoji23]


----------



## tabbi001

Good morning cafe! Good vibes to everyone!

I woke up in a really good mood today! On my way to the hospital to do a lap chole when it hit me... I'm going to Paris in 2 weeks!!! I'm so excited! And I just can't hide it!  on top of that, I just got my first kelly 4 days ago!

It's really such a good mornig cafe! Hope everyone is having the same


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> Good morning cafe! Good vibes to everyone!
> 
> I woke up in a really good mood today! On my way to the hospital to do a lap chole when it hit me... I'm going to Paris in 2 weeks!!! I'm so excited! And I just can't hide it!  on top of that, I just got my first kelly 4 days ago!
> 
> It's really such a good mornig cafe! Hope everyone is having the same



No wonder you are in a great mood! You must be floating on air. Have a wonderful day. We want a full report from Paris please.


----------



## rainneday

Hi all, I caught the tail-end of the Woody Allen convo. I was able to work with him at one point (years ago) and did provide part of my wardrobe actually, I think only the top. I'm not comfortable divulging more publicly, but I am only a PM away if you are curious...not sure if that sounds weird, but I didn't want to come across as trying to hide anything from regular posters. 

Well, Miss K is again going to have to wait until the end of the year. I was hoping that she would be here for my birthday, but the house needs to come first...and my birthday is quickly approaching. My DH wanted to buy me a bag, but I have so many bags, and even though I love the Evelyne I was on the fence about buying one when Kelly should take priority. Amazingly, I came across a Balenciaga Moto that happened to be from a special year (to me) and had all the right measurements (for me)  and I knew this was the present I was supposed to have. I will attach pics of my new-to-me (and seriously new condition) 2010 Tempete. I will post some mod pics once I bring her out of hiding in a couple of weeks. I think it has taken me almost 3 years?? definitely over 2 years, to track down the perfect moto, I'm super excited & wanted to share with the Cafe! 

I am here catching up with all of the fabulous travel stories from Cordeliere, thank you for those, it is a welcome respite to come on here and travel vicariously!

Take care  ~Rainne


----------



## EmileH

rainneday said:


> Hi all, I caught the tail-end of the Woody Allen convo. I was able to work with him at one point (years ago) and did provide part of my wardrobe actually, I think only the top. I'm not comfortable divulging more publicly, but I am only a PM away if you are curious...not sure if that sounds weird, but I didn't want to come across as trying to hide anything from regular posters.
> 
> Well, Miss K is again going to have to wait until the end of the year. I was hoping that she would be here for my birthday, but the house needs to come first...and my birthday is quickly approaching. My DH wanted to buy me a bag, but I have so many bags, and even though I love the Evelyne I was on the fence about buying one when Kelly should take priority. Amazingly, I came across a Balenciaga Moto that happened to be from a special year (to me) and had all the right measurements (for me)  and I knew this was the present I was supposed to have. I will attach pics of my new-to-me (and seriously new condition) 2010 Tempete. I will post some mod pics once I bring her out of hiding in a couple of weeks. I think it has taken me almost 3 years?? definitely over 2 years, to track down the perfect moto, I'm super excited & wanted to share with the Cafe!
> 
> I am here catching up with all of the fabulous travel stories from Cordeliere, thank you for those, it is a welcome respite to come on here and travel vicariously!
> 
> Take care  ~Rainne



Congratulations. I love the jacket. So classic and versatile. I'll have to ask you someday about Woody Allen. [emoji6]


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No wonder you are in a great mood! You must be floating on air. Have a wonderful day. We want a full report from Paris please.


Thank you! I plan to visit FSH and Sevres on my 1st day!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi again Cafe,
> I got to an appointment early and was able to relax in the park with some sweet potato fries and green lemonade. That was quite a treat as was the people watching. I saw what must have been a lot of Pokemon hunters? gamers? not sure and can't allow myself to download the game or I'll likely be hooked and possibly wander into traffic.
> 
> @dharma DDs convention sounds fun and so interesting! The people watching must be top notch and intriguing especially if you don't know who the characters are they're dressed as. I would make up my own backstory for everyone.
> 
> I think I've mentioned here before that my H SA is my second SA as my first SA moved away. I really like her, she has a different style and we joke around a lot. I am a "retail nerd" and love to hear inside scoop on the brand and she totally indulges me with whatever she can safely share. On the flip side, she offers me incredible bag temptations very frequently. I feel safe saying this here in the Cafe, I'm not trying to brag-it's genuinely a challenge to keep saying no! I think my old SA tried not to tempt me because she knows i work hard to save for these bags and was waiting on my dream Kelly. My current SA takes the opposite approach and throws a lot of ideas at me to see what I'll jump for but I really want to stick to my Podium order and precise wish list. Soon I'm going to see a unicorn she's holding for me, not on my list and not in the plan but I can't not see it-it's a special leather. If I don't pass, I will have to re-home something and possibly will miss out on one of my Podium bags due to funds/boutique limits. I don't want to tell my SA to stop telling me about these special bags but at the same time, I would love her to focus on my wish list/podium orders. It's not like she can hurry them along and it's nice that she doesn't want me to miss out but if I'm having a weak moment, it could be dangerous! Finger's crossed I'm underwhelmed by this particular unicorn, seeing it very soon! And I know, first world problems for sure!


I understand the double edged sword.
Trouble for me is, I always like to think I am making the best possible decisions when choosing things, rather than just what is available. 
At least with this SA you will get the "pick" of the good stuff so to speak, you can then hone your choice making to what really works for you.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Mininana said:


> Hi Cafe!!! I have been a silent reader, and wanted to acnkowledge I'm here too!! I will be leaving to europe for work in less than 10 days and I'm slowly getting excited. Hoping I can squeeze in some time to visit FSH, though not for a b/k. I want to look at the house and enjoy the experience this time!!! All the other times I've been were kind of stressful, so I just want to see what FSH has to offer, and what it actually looks like since I was always in a hurry (after standing in line for 2+ hours... ) lol.
> 
> Also, Cordie, your stories are wonderful. Thanks, I really enjoy them.
> 
> 
> That's it! Now that I have posted at least once, this thread should appear in my participated threads


Hi mininana - welcome!
hope that you have a good time in Europe, where will you be travelling to?


----------



## CapriTrotteur

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> So I was being cagey as I realized I didn't want to disclose when I might go to H but I went earlier today. I wanted to see this unicorn in an orange box and let it go to a good home, I went in feeling strong. While the BOX  leather was divine, this was not "my" bag and thus I confidently passed and feel sure that it was the right thing to do. No regrets at all! I had a great convo with my SA and she told me she doesn't expect me to buy everything and she'd rather show me so I can see what I like as it's not like every day they have the same things.
> 
> I did order a pair of sneakers, will share when they arrive-the last pair in the company in my size. Comfy and chic, my GF taught me to use a Magic Eraser on the white parts of my sneaker soles and they now look perfect so I'm excited that I can keep my sneaker collection looking good.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!


I for one certainly enjoy your travel-log's. 
I don't think they are self absorbed at all, more a commentary on the location.
Love reading about your adventures, please don't stop posting.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

cremel said:


> The original Pokemon game produced by Japanese is basically a collection game. Plays go hunt as many Pokemon as they can. Pokemons are just little creatures or some ppl call them beasties. Plays catch them then train them. After that they could be used for battles. Each creature has their own special skills but with training they get better.
> 
> This new Pokemon go has similar idea except it incorporated real google map so plays can walk around and find creatures on the real map then catch them.


Thanks Cremel for the explanation, much clearer now.
This is also indicating to me that I am obviously extremely old as it doesn't sound like fun at all.
Definitely not something I am missing out on!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

momasaurus said:


> Have any of you ever watched a Woody Allen film in Europe? It's hopeless. Even in London, I have sometimes been the ONLY PERSON laughing in the entire cinema.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh my Mrs Owen stay out of downtown for the next week. I see no good coming from the whole situation. Sounds like hell.
> 
> I need to rematch Midnight in Paris. It has been a while. Really? Europeans don't get it? Oh well. Their loss. The French do make some great movies though. They actually still use dialogue rather than car crashes.
> 
> DH likes to imitate Owen to tease me because he knows it drives me insane. [emoji23]


It is true that American and British humour is totally different. And also probably the way that we think about things. I guess that it also extends to Europe.  I notice that when American guests come onto our talk show's with British guests also, the Americans really don't understand what is going on at all.
James Corden seems to be going down well in the US, and I think his humour is quite British at times.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

tabbi001 said:


> Good morning cafe! Good vibes to everyone!
> 
> I woke up in a really good mood today! On my way to the hospital to do a lap chole when it hit me... I'm going to Paris in 2 weeks!!! I'm so excited! And I just can't hide it!  on top of that, I just got my first kelly 4 days ago!
> 
> It's really such a good mornig cafe! Hope everyone is having the same


Congrats tabbi, glad your having a great day and looking forward to your upcoming trip.
Please do share a photo of your new lovely.


----------



## dharma

tabbi001 said:


> Thank you! I plan to visit FSH and Sevres on my 1st day!


Can't wait to hear about you trip, tabbi. Your enthusiasm is contagious! Funny how a silly bag can make you feel so good, I totaly relate. The other day I carried one of my favorites and I was in the best mood all day.  I think they put something in the leather!


----------



## dharma

CapriTrotteur said:


> It is true that American and British humour is totally different. And also probably the way that we think about things. I guess that it also extends to Europe.  I notice that when American guests come onto our talk show's with British guests also, the Americans really don't understand what is going on at all.
> James Corden seems to be going down well in the US, and I think his humour is quite British at times.



When DD and I were in London, we loved watching the late night TV. We laughed so hard in our little hotel room, it was a blast.  DH and I grew up at a time when Monty Python was all the rage and we had the DVDs for DD to watch when she was old enough so she was used to the style of humor.  In general, I love most of the BBC dramas too, and find the stories much more intense than American TV.  We are anxiously awaiting the new season of The Fall. Has it been out in The UK yet?


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I loved the music tooI. I even went to see Stephan Wremble who wrote and performed much of the music when he came to a local jazz club. He was wonderful. I highly recommend seeing him play if you ever have the opportunity.
> 
> I'm a sucker for historical and literary references. And for Paris of course. I will say that Owen Wilson drives me nuts. I just can't stand that slow talking surfer dude type. But I tolerated him in Midnight in Paris.



We are the opposite, I like Owen Wilson and my DH can't stand to even see his image, lol. He can barely sit through any film he's in and I have to listen to him complain every time he's on screen. So I watched Zoolander on the plane.  He's so bad but that's what makes it so good


----------



## dharma

rainneday said:


> Hi all, I caught the tail-end of the Woody Allen convo. I was able to work with him at one point (years ago) and did provide part of my wardrobe actually, I think only the top. I'm not comfortable divulging more publicly, but I am only a PM away if you are curious...not sure if that sounds weird, but I didn't want to come across as trying to hide anything from regular posters.
> 
> Well, Miss K is again going to have to wait until the end of the year. I was hoping that she would be here for my birthday, but the house needs to come first...and my birthday is quickly approaching. My DH wanted to buy me a bag, but I have so many bags, and even though I love the Evelyne I was on the fence about buying one when Kelly should take priority. Amazingly, I came across a Balenciaga Moto that happened to be from a special year (to me) and had all the right measurements (for me)  and I knew this was the present I was supposed to have. I will attach pics of my new-to-me (and seriously new condition) 2010 Tempete. I will post some mod pics once I bring her out of hiding in a couple of weeks. I think it has taken me almost 3 years?? definitely over 2 years, to track down the perfect moto, I'm super excited & wanted to share with the Cafe!
> 
> I am here catching up with all of the fabulous travel stories from Cordeliere, thank you for those, it is a welcome respite to come on here and travel vicariously!
> 
> Take care  ~Rainne


Beautiful jacket Rainne! Happy early Birthday! Is tempete a grey shade? It's gorgeous!


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> hi Cafe!
> 
> I'm writing from one of my own personal circles of hell, a Starbucks in a tourist area during a torrential downpour with a mass exodus from a nearby protest for an upcoming convention. There are some people and giant placards in a tiny space. if DH doesn't come save me soon I'm going to be a news story:
> Top of Woman's Head Explodes in Coffee Shop
> 
> on a brighter note I loved Midnight in Paris, lots of good H in that one I think. I love reading about Woody's costume designer and how she pulls things on a budget. DH won't see them with me so I usually wait for on demand.
> 
> I got my hair done today. My stylist was on leave for a while so I really, really needed it. Nothing new just my usual color and cut but it feels so much better.
> 
> Gotta run before I get coffee spilled on me or get into a debate [emoji15]



Sounds like Hell, I'm glad you survived, or did you? This is a good week for debate around here, I've got DH under lock and key. I'm afraid that I'll come home one day to find the Feds at my door


----------



## MSO13

Hey Cafe!
I survived, I didn't get into any debates! DH swooped in to save me before I started asking questions. My views are not opposing necessarily-just not quite as extreme as the crowd I found myself surrounded by and I would genuinely love to ask some polite questions but it was not the time. It's very hot and it was a smelly, angry crowd who had just gotten stuck in a thunderstorm! It's not really the atmosphere here for civilized debate so I'll likely zip my lip. I do have some work projects early this week that requires driving into the thick of things so we'll see. 

@rainneday congrats on finding your jacket after such a long search! I think it's the perfect gift. How is the house hunt going? Did you guys find one? The Kelly will be there for you when the time is right!

DH and I had an early brunch, right he's doing me a favor by photographing an old car of mine I plan to sell and then we're going for pedis. I love that he will go do that with me, my girlfriends think it's great and we get to spend some relaxing time together. I'm not good at doing my nails myself, too impatient and sloppy. 

@tabbi001 and @Mininana I hope you will both share tales from your travels with us here in the cafe. Excited for you both about your upcoming trips!

Hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday!


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> Have any of you ever watched a Woody Allen film in Europe? It's hopeless. Even in London, I have sometimes been the ONLY PERSON laughing in the entire cinema.


LOL! Momma - were we separated at birth?
Haven't seen a woody Allen film in Europe, but many years ago DH and I saw some American movie while in Paris- 
It was in English with French subtitles. We definitely were the only ones who laughed at several parts! I can't even remember what the movie was...


----------



## tabbi001

CapriTrotteur said:


> Congrats tabbi, glad your having a great day and looking forward to your upcoming trip.
> Please do share a photo of your new lovely.





dharma said:


> Can't wait to hear about you trip, tabbi. Your enthusiasm is contagious! Funny how a silly bag can make you feel so good, I totaly relate. The other day I carried one of my favorites and I was in the best mood all day.  I think they put something in the leather!



Thank you! I posted lots of pictures of my kelly here if you want to read http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/a-long-and-winding-road-to-h-appiness.948197/


----------



## tabbi001

CapriTrotteur said:


> It is true that American and British humour is totally different. And also probably the way that we think about things. I guess that it also extends to Europe.  I notice that when American guests come onto our talk show's with British guests also, the Americans really don't understand what is going on at all.
> James Corden seems to be going down well in the US, and I think his humour is quite British at times.



Yes I think not just in humor, but even the over all feel of a tv show is completely different! How I wish Downton Abbey didn't stop with season 6. I also loved The Night Manager mininseries with Tom Hiddleston. 
Apart from American and British humor, another completely different humor is the Japanese comedy shows! At first I didn't really laugh when I started watching. Then when you kinda get around to understanding how they think, you will laugh as well! But maybe not as much as they do


----------



## Mininana

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hey Cafe!
> I survived, I didn't get into any debates! DH swooped in to save me before I started asking questions. My views are not opposing necessarily-just not quite as extreme as the crowd I found myself surrounded by and I would genuinely love to ask some polite questions but it was not the time. It's very hot and it was a smelly, angry crowd who had just gotten stuck in a thunderstorm! It's not really the atmosphere here for civilized debate so I'll likely zip my lip. I do have some work projects early this week that requires driving into the thick of things so we'll see.
> 
> @rainneday congrats on finding your jacket after such a long search! I think it's the perfect gift. How is the house hunt going? Did you guys find one? The Kelly will be there for you when the time is right!
> 
> DH and I had an early brunch, right he's doing me a favor by photographing an old car of mine I plan to sell and then we're going for pedis. I love that he will go do that with me, my girlfriends think it's great and we get to spend some relaxing time together. I'm not good at doing my nails myself, too impatient and sloppy.
> 
> @tabbi001 and @Mininana I hope you will both share tales from your travels with us here in the cafe. Excited for you both about your upcoming trips!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday!





Thanks ladies!!! I will most definitely try to narrate my travels but for sure won't be as colorful as cordeliere's... her writing is mesmerizing!! I confess  I am leaving for work, so there won't be much to tell. I will go to Amsterdam, London, Larissa (greece) and Paris as my last destination. I will be extremely happy if I get a second love bracelet at CDG airport... Won't have time to stand in line but for sure want to stop by FSH just to say hi to the store lol!!!


Also, I will have some time at CDG so hoping to score some cute H items at terminal 2E. 

Today it kind of hit me I'm leaving my 20 month child with my man at home and I got tears in my eyes... but on a more positive note we go to the caribbean a week after I get back from europe. We have also agreed and purchased tickets to take a family trip to europe in december and will be in paris 6 days so I'm looking forward to that!! My poor man and baby stood in line for 2.5 hours at FSH back in september and I might make them do it again in december lol!! I really want a second K in my life. My SA has offered me numerous bags but FSH is so much cheaper... I'm conflicted as of what to do. Still waitin for the perrfect K to show up and honestly have no idea what I want yet. (color wise.. size wise I want a 28/32)




Also, any recs for hotels in paris? I always stay near the opera area because of work, but thinking maybe Saint German Des pres will be a nice area to stay at with my family? We have a kid that would turn 2 for europe and the jardins would be a nice place to go to and have close by...


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi! Welcome. I hope you have a fabulous time in Paris.




Thanks PbP!! the new format and I don't get along very well!! I did like your post but forgot to reply


----------



## rainneday

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hey Cafe!
> I survived, I didn't get into any debates! DH swooped in to save me before I started asking questions. My views are not opposing necessarily-just not quite as extreme as the crowd I found myself surrounded by and I would genuinely love to ask some polite questions but it was not the time. It's very hot and it was a smelly, angry crowd who had just gotten stuck in a thunderstorm! It's not really the atmosphere here for civilized debate so I'll likely zip my lip. I do have some work projects early this week that requires driving into the thick of things so we'll see.
> 
> @rainneday congrats on finding your jacket after such a long search! I think it's the perfect gift. How is the house hunt going? Did you guys find one? The Kelly will be there for you when the time is right!
> 
> DH and I had an early brunch, right he's doing me a favor by photographing an old car of mine I plan to sell and then we're going for pedis. I love that he will go do that with me, my girlfriends think it's great and we get to spend some relaxing time together. I'm not good at doing my nails myself, too impatient and sloppy.



I'm glad that your DH arrived and gave you some relief, I understand being in that type of situation. Even when everyone is amicable, if the energy is charged things can get tense when too many people are in a small space. It can be very uncomfortable.

Thank you so much for the congrats! I'm looking forward to some fall weather now! No house yet, we put in 3 bids in July, they say that in this area it can take around 12 bids before one is accepted  Thank you for asking me about it, the hunt has been so overwhelming that some nights I fall asleep with my clothes (and makeup...and lights) on while scrolling through listings. DH is just as wiped out so he is hitting that wall of exhaustion right along side me. It's quite the grind and I cannot wait to be settled.

A pedi date sounds so relaxing and fun, I hope you guys had a great time!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations. I love the jacket. So classic and versatile. I'll have to ask you someday about Woody Allen. [emoji6]



Thank you very much, Pocketbook Pup! The leather on this one is divine, soft and silky, I adore it.  Yes, anytime, it's not scandalous or even exciting, but it is what it is.



dharma said:


> Beautiful jacket Rainne! Happy early Birthday! Is tempete a grey shade? It's gorgeous!



Thank you so much, Dharma!  Tempete, on this jacket, is a muted grey/blue shade, yes! On the Balenciaga bags of this color it is more of a true ocean blue, go figure...
What I really like is how the zippers blend with the color of the leather, I can wear this with almost anything in my wardrobe (I tend to wear a lot of blue jeans, black pants/jeans, and the occasional summer dress). 

What I don't know is if I should ever wear one of my Balenciaga bags while also wearing the jacket. Any opinions on that? Is it overkill? I usually mix my designers and do a lot of high/low styling. I'm hoping that you all say "yes, too much" because it will give me one more reason to look forward to a K.


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> Thank you! I plan to visit FSH and Sevres on my 1st day!



Second that.


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hey Cafe!
> 
> DH and I had an early brunch, right he's doing me a favor by photographing an old car of mine I plan to sell and then we're going for pedis. I love that he will go do that with me, my girlfriends think it's great and we get to spend some relaxing time together. I'm not good at doing my nails myself, too impatient and sloppy.
> 
> @tabbi001 and @Mininana I hope you will both share tales from your travels with us here in the cafe. Excited for you both about your upcoming trips!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday!



Thank you Mrs O! Looks like you had a wonderful Sunday yourself. [emoji7][emoji7]your DH is lovely.  My DH is also very supportive on these activities. 

Hello Cafe I have lots of catch up here especially Corde's journal.  I had a very busy weekend. I hope I could find some time tomorrow evening to enjoy my new scarves and photo them.  

Today we found some delicious Korean ice cream. It's Binghare Melona.  There isn't much unnecessary ingredients in there and mostly natural and organic. The mangle one was my favorite. I also met my best friend's new puppy.  She is ten weeks old and she is an Akita from Japan.  I could not put her down. She is soooooo adorable and fluffy. I was thinking of my baby son when holding her.  I will go back and see her again next weekend. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## tabbi001

cremel said:


> Thank you Mrs O! Looks like you had a wonderful Sunday yourself. [emoji7][emoji7]your DH is lovely.  My DH is also very supportive on these activities.
> 
> Hello Cafe I have lots of catch up here especially Corde's journal.  I had a very busy weekend. I hope I could find some time tomorrow evening to enjoy my new scarves and photo them.
> 
> Today we found some delicious Korean ice cream. It's Binghare Melona.  There isn't much unnecessary ingredients in there and mostly natural and organic. The mangle one was my favorite. I also met my best friend's new puppy.  She is ten weeks old and she is an Akita from Japan.  I could not put her down. She is soooooo adorable and fluffy. I was thinking of my baby son when holding her.  I will go back and see her again next weekend. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3419901
> View attachment 3419902


 I love the puppy! He looks so cute! And that ice cream, the melon flavor is my favorite. It's so cheap!


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> I love the puppy! He looks so cute! And that ice cream, the melon flavor is my favorite. It's so cheap!



Forgot about the melon flavor. I had a bite from my husbands. It was delicious.


----------



## rainneday

cremel said:


> The mangle one was my favorite. I also met my best friend's new puppy.  She is ten weeks old and she is an Akita from Japan.  I could not put her down. She is soooooo adorable and fluffy. I was thinking of my baby son when holding her.  I will go back and see her again next weekend. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3419901
> View attachment 3419902



Ooh what a sweet baby! Look at her little paws


----------



## Mininana

cremel said:


> Forgot about the melon flavor. I had a bite from my husbands. It was delicious.




The melon is a classic!! and what a cute little puppy


----------



## CapriTrotteur

dharma said:


> When DD and I were in London, we loved watching the late night TV. We laughed so hard in our little hotel room, it was a blast.  DH and I grew up at a time when Monty Python was all the rage and we had the DVDs for DD to watch when she was old enough so she was used to the style of humor.  In general, I love most of the BBC dramas too, and find the stories much more intense than American TV.  We are anxiously awaiting the new season of The Fall. Has it been out in The UK yet?


Yes isn't Monty Python fun, it was quite outrageous at the time.
We have had Series 2 of the Fall some time last year, not yet had 3.
DH and I enjoyed it too.
We have just finished "Marcella" with Anna Friel which was another really good drama.
We tend to "tape" the weekly episodes until the end of the series, then watch in box sets.
Can't remember the time when we last watched anything live.


----------



## rainneday

CapriTrotteur said:


> Yes isn't Monty Python fun, it was quite outrageous at the time.
> We have had Series 2 of the Fall some time last year, not yet had 3.
> DH and I enjoyed it too.
> We have just finished "Marcella" with Anna Friel which was another really good drama.
> We tend to "tape" the weekly episodes until the end of the series, then watch in box sets.
> Can't remember the time when we last watched anything live.



CapriTrotteur, Marcella was so good! Do you know if they will do another season? They left it a bit open ended with the husband situation...


----------



## CapriTrotteur

scarf1 said:


> LOL! Momma - were we separated at birth?
> Haven't seen a woody Allen film in Europe, but many years ago DH and I saw some American movie while in Paris-
> It was in English with French subtitles. We definitely were the only ones who laughed at several parts! I can't even remember what the movie was...


I had that happen years ago when I was on a school exchange trip to Germany.
My host family and another family took myself and school friend to the cinema.
The film was The History of the World Part 1 by Mel Brooks. It was in English with German subtitles, but the subtitles didn't match the dialogue.
My friend and I were laughing at the narrative, where the Germans weren't, then they were laughing at the subtitle parts, when we weren't.
It was all very strange.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

cremel said:


> Thank you Mrs O! Looks like you had a wonderful Sunday yourself. [emoji7][emoji7]your DH is lovely.  My DH is also very supportive on these activities.
> 
> Hello Cafe I have lots of catch up here especially Corde's journal.  I had a very busy weekend. I hope I could find some time tomorrow evening to enjoy my new scarves and photo them.
> 
> Today we found some delicious Korean ice cream. It's Binghare Melona.  There isn't much unnecessary ingredients in there and mostly natural and organic. The mangle one was my favorite. I also met my best friend's new puppy.  She is ten weeks old and she is an Akita from Japan.  I could not put her down. She is soooooo adorable and fluffy. I was thinking of my baby son when holding her.  I will go back and see her again next weekend. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3419901
> View attachment 3419902



I keep coming back to look at that adorable little sweetheart.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

rainneday said:


> CapriTrotteur, Marcella was so good! Do you know if they will do another season? They left it a bit open ended with the husband situation...


Hi rainne, yes I believe there will be another series coming, think that is what they said.
Did you get to see "River" with Stellan Skarsgard, that is also definitely worth a watch if you get the chance.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

tabbi001 said:


> Yes I think not just in humor, but even the over all feel of a tv show is completely different! How I wish Downton Abbey didn't stop with season 6. I also loved The Night Manager mininseries with Tom Hiddleston.
> Apart from American and British humor, another completely different humor is the Japanese comedy shows! At first I didn't really laugh when I started watching. Then when you kinda get around to understanding how they think, you will laugh as well! But maybe not as much as they do


So true Tabbi.
We have still got Downtown and The Night Manager to watch on our Tivo box.
Not seen any Japanese shows, I bet they are also really interesting.
So much to do, so little time......


----------



## Cordeliere

After being called mesmerizing, who could resist writing more.  Thank you *Mininana.* 


Once again I have to apologize for the pictures.  It was very overcast and dark on the day of this trip.  Low light means low shutter speed means blurring.  The nice thing about this dark day is that I think we are in the only spot in the world that it is cool at the moment. 


Over the weekend, DH and I took the train to Edinburgh (pronounced Edinborough).  All you need to comprehend Edinburgh is to know that it is where J.K. Rowling wrote Harry Potter.  It is a gothic medieval city built around an old castle fortress high on a huge rock.  There is a long spine of land, 3 blocks wide and a mile long that descends to one of the queen’s many palaces.  There is a newer part of town that runs parallel to the medieval part. 

A "close" is what we would call an alley.  Here is DH in "Fleshmarket Close."  I don't think they mean that name like we would in America. This one goes from the lower level street of the spine of land up to the main level.





The medieval part is sort of a cross between Harry Potter Orlando and the streets of Hollywood.  The main street is called the Royal Mile.  It is lined with street performers like Hollywood.  In fact, the first set we encountered were Darth Vader and a Storm Trooper.  This is Scotland, so instead of Marilyn and Elvis, there are men dressed up in blue face like Bravehart.  There are men in armor with plastic axes who swing them at you while screaming like a pirate and then for a pound they will let you take your picture with them.  The street musicians play bagpipes and wear kilts.  And there are illusionists who have tricks that involve floating in air.






The guys above appear to be held up by nothing but a hand.  


You know that anything called the Royal Mile has to be shopping.  Every third store sold plaid cashmere mufflers, stoles, blankets, and knit sweaters.  Wedged between the ubiquitous woolen stores were stores selling Celtic jewelry and leather and of course there were pubs.  At regular intervals, there were tailors that could make you your own custom kilt.  I loved the display in the woolen stores.  There was a disproportionate amount of purple, pink, and blue which is my favorite color combinations.  And when you feel cashmere, something deep inside you goes ahhh.  I was on the verge of buying some things, when I remembered, “oh yeah, I live in Florida.”




The castle was the most user friendly representation of history I have experienced.  Instead of long verbal explanations written in tiny print, the story was told in life size murals and statutes that each had a sentence or two explaining the deal.  These murals were on the walls through the passages that the queue winds to get to main exhibits.  The Scottish crown jewels were limited in quantity but very interesting.  I thought our Madame B would be all over them, but they were largely covered with pearls and colored gems, and I think she is more of a diamond kind of girl.

Below are pictures showing inside the castle (fort) wall, the castle church, the view over the castle walls across the city to the sea, and the replica of one piece of the crown jewels that was on the queue so you could look at it before you got to the real deal.  The real deal was velvet and bejeweled whereas the replica was not.  







After the castle and the open bus tour, we took the ghost and gore tour.  Edinburgh has a number of macabre incidents in its history.  At one point, there were a couple of serial murders who got their victims drunk, offered them lodging, did them in, and sold their bodies to the University Medical School which was always in need of cadavers.  I guess ethical sourcing was less of a concern in the old day. 


The ghost and gore tour appeals to the teenage boy in all of us that likes horror movies and grossness.  For example, because the spit of land on the Royal Mile is so narrow that the growing population had nowhere to go but up.  In the 1500s, they built 16 story tall apartment buildings out of wood.  They swayed in the wind and burned down a couple of centuries later.  A building might have 250 residents who shared one outhouse.  Who wants to climb down and back up16 stories to go to the loo?  Thus the invention of the chamber pot.  But chamber pots had to be emptied so a bell was rung at 10 pm and everyone opened their windows and, well, well you get the idea.  It created a bit of a problem for the water supply and diseases for over a hundred years until they figured it out.


The people back then tended to be very superstitious and believed that certain places were haunted.  My favorite story about this had to do with the dedication of a new bridge.  It was a bridge over one of the lower streets.  The mayor’s wife was supposed to do the bridge dedication.  But then she died 2 days before.  No one else wanted to step in.  So they sent her funeral precession as the first vehicle over the bridge.  And she was not in a casket.  She was in a carriage, sitting up with her hand in the beauty pageant wave.  But no one was willing to drive the team of horses, so they just set the horses off on their own.  The horses got too close to one edge and lurched violent to the other side causing the carriage door to fly open.  The dead mayor’s wife went flying out and fell to the road below, killing a couple of innocent bystanders.  Honestly, you can’t make this stuff up. 


There was a crazy pagan minister who was pretending to be preaching Christianity until one day he said to his congregation “Ha Ha. Been fooling you.”  They were sort of obligated to kill him as a witch, but they really didn’t want to cause he was a dude.  Sexism goes a long way back.  Anyway they thought they could get his sister to come to his defense, but she said “Yeah he is one and so am I.”  She claimed to have the mark of the devil which would come alive when the devil was near.  She tore here clothes off to show them.  They really didn’t want to see that because she was of advanced age.  J.K. Rowling obviously plagiarized that idea—the mark of the devil.  She took names from the local cemetery and streets.  Edinburgh has underground streets like the catacombs of Paris.  That had to influence her.   And oh by the way, the national animal of Scotland is the unicorn.  Yep. 


The last tidbit I will leave you with is the gist of the last law passed by the Scots before they joined with England.  The law says that a man is permitted to keep one cannibal in his basement.  That was a cover your arse law passed by the Marquis of Queensbury after an unfortunate incident with his crazy, incestually produced son that he kept locked in his basement for good reason.  I will spare you the details.  The parliament later had a club on the site, and with that wicked British humor, they unanimously voted to name the club the Roast Spit.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> After being called mesmerizing, who could resist writing more.  Thank you *Mininana.*
> 
> 
> Once again I have to apologize for the pictures.  It was very overcast and dark on the day of this trip.  Low light means low shutter speed means blurring.  The nice thing about this dark day is that I think we are in the only spot in the world that it is cool at the moment.
> 
> 
> Over the weekend, DH and I took the train to Edinburgh (pronounced Edinborough).  All you need to comprehend Edinburgh is to know that it is where J.K. Rowling wrote Harry Potter.  It is a gothic medieval city built around an old castle fortress high on a huge rock.  There is a long spine of land, 3 blocks wide and a mile long that descends to one of the queen’s many palaces.  There is a newer part of town that runs parallel to the medieval part.
> 
> A "close" is what we would call an alley.  Here is DH in "Fleshmarket Close."  I don't think they mean that name like we would in America. This one goes from the lower level street of the spine of land up to the main level.
> 
> View attachment 3420599
> 
> 
> 
> The medieval part is sort of a cross between Harry Potter Orlando and the streets of Hollywood.  The main street is called the Royal Mile.  It is lined with street performers like Hollywood.  In fact, the first set we encountered were Darth Vader and a Storm Trooper.  This is Scotland, so instead of Marilyn and Elvis, there are men dressed up in blue face like Bravehart.  There are men in armor with plastic axes who swing them at you while screaming like a pirate and then for a pound they will let you take your picture with them.  The street musicians play bagpipes and wear kilts.  And there are illusionists who have tricks that involve floating in air.
> 
> View attachment 3420601
> View attachment 3420602
> View attachment 3420603
> 
> 
> The guys above appear to be held up by nothing but a hand.
> 
> 
> You know that anything called the Royal Mile has to be shopping.  Every third store sold plaid cashmere mufflers, stoles, blankets, and knit sweaters.  Wedged between the ubiquitous woolen stores were stores selling Celtic jewelry and leather and of course there were pubs.  At regular intervals, there were tailors that could make you your own custom kilt.  I loved the display in the woolen stores.  There was a disproportionate amount of purple, pink, and blue which is my favorite color combinations.  And when you feel cashmere, something deep inside you goes ahhh.  I was on the verge of buying some things, when I remembered, “oh yeah, I live in Florida.”
> View attachment 3420604
> View attachment 3420605
> 
> 
> The castle was the most user friendly representation of history I have experienced.  Instead of long verbal explanations written in tiny print, the story was told in life size murals and statutes that each had a sentence or two explaining the deal.  These murals were on the walls through the passages that the queue winds to get to main exhibits.  The Scottish crown jewels were limited in quantity but very interesting.  I thought our Madame B would be all over them, but they were largely covered with pearls and colored gems, and I think she is more of a diamond kind of girl.
> 
> Below are pictures showing inside the castle (fort) wall, the castle church, the view over the castle walls across the city to the sea, and the replica of one piece of the crown jewels that was on the queue so you could look at it before you got to the real deal.  The real deal was velvet and bejeweled whereas the replica was not.
> View attachment 3420606
> View attachment 3420607
> View attachment 3420608
> 
> View attachment 3420609
> 
> 
> After the castle and the open bus tour, we took the ghost and gore tour.  Edinburgh has a number of macabre incidents in its history.  At one point, there were a couple of serial murders who got their victims drunk, offered them lodging, did them in, and sold their bodies to the University Medical School which was always in need of cadavers.  I guess ethical sourcing was less of a concern in the old day.
> 
> 
> The ghost and gore tour appeals to the teenage boy in all of us that likes horror movies and grossness.  For example, because the spit of land on the Royal Mile is so narrow that the growing population had nowhere to go but up.  In the 1500s, they built 16 story tall apartment buildings out of wood.  They swayed in the wind and burned down a couple of centuries later.  A building might have 250 residents who shared one outhouse.  Who wants to climb down and back up16 stories to go to the loo?  Thus the invention of the chamber pot.  But chamber pots had to be emptied so a bell was rung at 10 pm and everyone opened their windows and, well, well you get the idea.  It created a bit of a problem for the water supply and diseases for over a hundred years until they figured it out.
> 
> 
> The people back then tended to be very superstitious and believed that certain places were haunted.  My favorite story about this had to do with the dedication of a new bridge.  It was a bridge over one of the lower streets.  The mayor’s wife was supposed to do the bridge dedication.  But then she died 2 days before.  No one else wanted to step in.  So they sent her funeral precession as the first vehicle over the bridge.  And she was not in a casket.  She was in a carriage, sitting up with her hand in the beauty pageant wave.  But no one was willing to drive the team of horses, so they just set the horses off on their own.  The horses got too close to one edge and lurched violent to the other side causing the carriage door to fly open.  The dead mayor’s wife went flying out and fell to the road below, killing a couple of innocent bystanders.  Honestly, you can’t make this stuff up.
> 
> 
> There was a crazy pagan minister who was pretending to be preaching Christianity until one day he said to his congregation “Ha Ha. Been fooling you.”  They were sort of obligated to kill him as a witch, but they really didn’t want to cause he was a dude.  Sexism goes a long way back.  Anyway they thought they could get his sister to come to his defense, but she said “Yeah he is one and so am I.”  She claimed to have the mark of the devil which would come alive when the devil was near.  She tore here clothes off to show them.  They really didn’t want to see that because she was of advanced age.  J.K. Rowling obviously plagiarized that idea—the mark of the devil.  She took names from the local cemetery and streets.  Edinburgh has underground streets like the catacombs of Paris.  That had to influence her.   And oh by the way, the national animal of Scotland is the unicorn.  Yep.
> 
> 
> The last tidbit I will leave you with is the gist of the last law passed by the Scots before they joined with England.  The law says that a man is permitted to keep one cannibal in his basement.  That was a cover your arse law passed by the Marquis of Queensbury after an unfortunate incident with his crazy, incestually produced son that he kept locked in his basement for good reason.  I will spare you the details.  The parliament later had a club on the site, and with that wicked British humor, they unanimously voted to name the club the Roast Spit.


Thank you , thank you, for this entertaining synopsis!!


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> After being called mesmerizing, who could resist writing more.  Thank you *Mininana.*
> 
> 
> Once again I have to apologize for the pictures.  It was very overcast and dark on the day of this trip.  Low light means low shutter speed means blurring.  The nice thing about this dark day is that I think we are in the only spot in the world that it is cool at the moment.
> 
> 
> Over the weekend, DH and I took the train to Edinburgh (pronounced Edinborough).  All you need to comprehend Edinburgh is to know that it is where J.K. Rowling wrote Harry Potter.  It is a gothic medieval city built around an old castle fortress high on a huge rock.  There is a long spine of land, 3 blocks wide and a mile long that descends to one of the queen’s many palaces.  There is a newer part of town that runs parallel to the medieval part.
> 
> A "close" is what we would call an alley.  Here is DH in "Fleshmarket Close."  I don't think they mean that name like we would in America. This one goes from the lower level street of the spine of land up to the main level.
> 
> View attachment 3420599
> 
> 
> 
> The medieval part is sort of a cross between Harry Potter Orlando and the streets of Hollywood.  The main street is called the Royal Mile.  It is lined with street performers like Hollywood.  In fact, the first set we encountered were Darth Vader and a Storm Trooper.  This is Scotland, so instead of Marilyn and Elvis, there are men dressed up in blue face like Bravehart.  There are men in armor with plastic axes who swing them at you while screaming like a pirate and then for a pound they will let you take your picture with them.  The street musicians play bagpipes and wear kilts.  And there are illusionists who have tricks that involve floating in air.
> 
> View attachment 3420601
> View attachment 3420602
> View attachment 3420603
> 
> 
> The guys above appear to be held up by nothing but a hand.
> 
> 
> You know that anything called the Royal Mile has to be shopping.  Every third store sold plaid cashmere mufflers, stoles, blankets, and knit sweaters.  Wedged between the ubiquitous woolen stores were stores selling Celtic jewelry and leather and of course there were pubs.  At regular intervals, there were tailors that could make you your own custom kilt.  I loved the display in the woolen stores.  There was a disproportionate amount of purple, pink, and blue which is my favorite color combinations.  And when you feel cashmere, something deep inside you goes ahhh.  I was on the verge of buying some things, when I remembered, “oh yeah, I live in Florida.”
> View attachment 3420604
> View attachment 3420605
> 
> 
> The castle was the most user friendly representation of history I have experienced.  Instead of long verbal explanations written in tiny print, the story was told in life size murals and statutes that each had a sentence or two explaining the deal.  These murals were on the walls through the passages that the queue winds to get to main exhibits.  The Scottish crown jewels were limited in quantity but very interesting.  I thought our Madame B would be all over them, but they were largely covered with pearls and colored gems, and I think she is more of a diamond kind of girl.
> 
> Below are pictures showing inside the castle (fort) wall, the castle church, the view over the castle walls across the city to the sea, and the replica of one piece of the crown jewels that was on the queue so you could look at it before you got to the real deal.  The real deal was velvet and bejeweled whereas the replica was not.
> View attachment 3420606
> View attachment 3420607
> View attachment 3420608
> 
> View attachment 3420609
> 
> 
> After the castle and the open bus tour, we took the ghost and gore tour.  Edinburgh has a number of macabre incidents in its history.  At one point, there were a couple of serial murders who got their victims drunk, offered them lodging, did them in, and sold their bodies to the University Medical School which was always in need of cadavers.  I guess ethical sourcing was less of a concern in the old day.
> 
> 
> The ghost and gore tour appeals to the teenage boy in all of us that likes horror movies and grossness.  For example, because the spit of land on the Royal Mile is so narrow that the growing population had nowhere to go but up.  In the 1500s, they built 16 story tall apartment buildings out of wood.  They swayed in the wind and burned down a couple of centuries later.  A building might have 250 residents who shared one outhouse.  Who wants to climb down and back up16 stories to go to the loo?  Thus the invention of the chamber pot.  But chamber pots had to be emptied so a bell was rung at 10 pm and everyone opened their windows and, well, well you get the idea.  It created a bit of a problem for the water supply and diseases for over a hundred years until they figured it out.
> 
> 
> The people back then tended to be very superstitious and believed that certain places were haunted.  My favorite story about this had to do with the dedication of a new bridge.  It was a bridge over one of the lower streets.  The mayor’s wife was supposed to do the bridge dedication.  But then she died 2 days before.  No one else wanted to step in.  So they sent her funeral precession as the first vehicle over the bridge.  And she was not in a casket.  She was in a carriage, sitting up with her hand in the beauty pageant wave.  But no one was willing to drive the team of horses, so they just set the horses off on their own.  The horses got too close to one edge and lurched violent to the other side causing the carriage door to fly open.  The dead mayor’s wife went flying out and fell to the road below, killing a couple of innocent bystanders.  Honestly, you can’t make this stuff up.
> 
> 
> There was a crazy pagan minister who was pretending to be preaching Christianity until one day he said to his congregation “Ha Ha. Been fooling you.”  They were sort of obligated to kill him as a witch, but they really didn’t want to cause he was a dude.  Sexism goes a long way back.  Anyway they thought they could get his sister to come to his defense, but she said “Yeah he is one and so am I.”  She claimed to have the mark of the devil which would come alive when the devil was near.  She tore here clothes off to show them.  They really didn’t want to see that because she was of advanced age.  J.K. Rowling obviously plagiarized that idea—the mark of the devil.  She took names from the local cemetery and streets.  Edinburgh has underground streets like the catacombs of Paris.  That had to influence her.   And oh by the way, the national animal of Scotland is the unicorn.  Yep.
> 
> 
> The last tidbit I will leave you with is the gist of the last law passed by the Scots before they joined with England.  The law says that a man is permitted to keep one cannibal in his basement.  That was a cover your arse law passed by the Marquis of Queensbury after an unfortunate incident with his crazy, incestually produced son that he kept locked in his basement for good reason.  I will spare you the details.  The parliament later had a club on the site, and with that wicked British humor, they unanimously voted to name the club the Roast Spit.



Hello Corde!

Thanks for sharing these wonderful experiences and observations.  It feels like I am traveling with you. 

It's a mystery that how can this guy holds several people by a single hand??? 

Love the old castle and the little flowers outside. It reminds me these movies from the mid age.


----------



## cremel

Capri this post is for you. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Enjoy!


----------



## rainneday

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi rainne, yes I believe there will be another series coming, think that is what they said.
> Did you get to see "River" with Stellan Skarsgard, that is also definitely worth a watch if you get the chance.




Awesome, thanks! No, I have not heard of River, but now I will definitely check it out!  ETA I Googled and it seems familiar, I'm going to try to watch an episode tomorrow.

Speaking of watching English-speaking movies in a foreign place, the only one that I remember very well was Trainspotting.  We saw it at a theater in Paris that played English language movies, although it did have French subtitles. I remember this one because the audience was so enthusiastic, it was a fun viewing experience. When something funny would happen everyone would shout "oouuuiiiii" (think "waaay" more than "weee"), I had never seen type of audience interaction happen during a movie in the US, unless you count something like Rocky Horror.


----------



## rainneday

cremel said:


> Capri this post is for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420648
> View attachment 3420649
> View attachment 3420650
> 
> Enjoy!




That face!


----------



## rainneday

Cordeliere said:


> After being called mesmerizing, who could resist writing more.  Thank you *Mininana.*
> 
> 
> Once again I have to apologize for the pictures.  It was very overcast and dark on the day of this trip.  Low light means low shutter speed means blurring.  The nice thing about this dark day is that I think we are in the only spot in the world that it is cool at the moment.
> 
> 
> Over the weekend, DH and I took the train to Edinburgh (pronounced Edinborough).  All you need to comprehend Edinburgh is to know that it is where J.K. Rowling wrote Harry Potter.  It is a gothic medieval city built around an old castle fortress high on a huge rock.  There is a long spine of land, 3 blocks wide and a mile long that descends to one of the queen’s many palaces.  There is a newer part of town that runs parallel to the medieval part.
> 
> A "close" is what we would call an alley.  Here is DH in "Fleshmarket Close."  I don't think they mean that name like we would in America. This one goes from the lower level street of the spine of land up to the main level.
> 
> View attachment 3420599
> 
> 
> 
> The medieval part is sort of a cross between Harry Potter Orlando and the streets of Hollywood.  The main street is called the Royal Mile.  It is lined with street performers like Hollywood.  In fact, the first set we encountered were Darth Vader and a Storm Trooper.  This is Scotland, so instead of Marilyn and Elvis, there are men dressed up in blue face like Bravehart.  There are men in armor with plastic axes who swing them at you while screaming like a pirate and then for a pound they will let you take your picture with them.  The street musicians play bagpipes and wear kilts.  And there are illusionists who have tricks that involve floating in air.
> 
> View attachment 3420601
> View attachment 3420602
> View attachment 3420603
> 
> 
> The guys above appear to be held up by nothing but a hand.
> 
> 
> You know that anything called the Royal Mile has to be shopping.  Every third store sold plaid cashmere mufflers, stoles, blankets, and knit sweaters.  Wedged between the ubiquitous woolen stores were stores selling Celtic jewelry and leather and of course there were pubs.  At regular intervals, there were tailors that could make you your own custom kilt.  I loved the display in the woolen stores.  There was a disproportionate amount of purple, pink, and blue which is my favorite color combinations.  And when you feel cashmere, something deep inside you goes ahhh.  I was on the verge of buying some things, when I remembered, “oh yeah, I live in Florida.”
> View attachment 3420604
> View attachment 3420605
> 
> 
> The castle was the most user friendly representation of history I have experienced.  Instead of long verbal explanations written in tiny print, the story was told in life size murals and statutes that each had a sentence or two explaining the deal.  These murals were on the walls through the passages that the queue winds to get to main exhibits.  The Scottish crown jewels were limited in quantity but very interesting.  I thought our Madame B would be all over them, but they were largely covered with pearls and colored gems, and I think she is more of a diamond kind of girl.
> 
> Below are pictures showing inside the castle (fort) wall, the castle church, the view over the castle walls across the city to the sea, and the replica of one piece of the crown jewels that was on the queue so you could look at it before you got to the real deal.  The real deal was velvet and bejeweled whereas the replica was not.
> View attachment 3420606
> View attachment 3420607
> View attachment 3420608
> 
> View attachment 3420609



That wall of cashmere is making me WOW! Great pictures!


----------



## Meta

@Pocketbook Pup while I don't like the Tatersale design, when it was reissued as the Queen's birthday scarf earlier this year, I did a search and came across this:





I think it ties quite beautifully and the plaid background is quite classic in my opinion. I didn't end up buying the Queen's scarf because the colors didn't appeal to me. I thought of you as soon as I saw the cw listed as Rouge H!  It'd go well with your Jasper SC. 
_
*Sorry to butt in like that here! Just thought it'd be more appropriate here than being off topic on the Fall Scarf thread* _


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> @Pocketbook Pup while I don't like the Tatersale design, when it was reissued as the Queen's birthday scarf earlier this year, I did a search and came across this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it ties quite beautifully and the plaid background is quite classic in my opinion. I didn't end up buying the Queen's scarf because the colors didn't appeal to me. I thought of you as soon as I saw the cw listed as Rouge H!  It'd go well with your Jasper SC.
> _
> *Sorry to butt in like that here! Just thought it'd be more appropriate here than being off topic on the Fall Scarf thread* _



Very pretty! Thanks for thinking of me. So sweet of you. I'm hoping for something in rouge h in a cashmere. I saw the tatersale yesterday and was intrigued. I have to try it. Reds are so tricky for me. Rouge Hermes works better than any other red but it also has to have a white and not oatmeal colored background. I'm not sure about the plaid. Definitely worth trying. I'm really attracted to the mors design. I'm wondering if the red purple will work for me. I'm literally the palest person I have ever met. I get washed out looking so easily.


----------



## Meta

@Pocketbook Pup Hopefully by Nov it'll be available and you can try it at FSH! I've put this on my potential list as well now.  I was initially thinking Mors as a potential based on photos from H.com but seeing more photos from our lovely members here tell me that it's likely not going to work for me. I know you're considering to add 2 more cws to your collection for Mors!


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> @Pocketbook Pup Hopefully by Nov it'll be available and you can try it at FSH! I've put this on my potential list as well now.  I was initially thinking Mors as a potential based on photos from H.com but seeing more photos from our lovely members here tell me that it's likely not going to work for me. I know you're considering to add 2 more cws to your collection for Mors!



I'm definitely looking for the 01 of mors. Blue on one side and neutral on the other seems made for me. I'm going to hold off on the others. I'm hoping for a bag in November. No guarantees of course. But I'll keep some of my budget in reserve to buy scarves to match just in case. 

Mors is definitely not for everyone. It might be a bit boring especially in the color combinations that I'm choosing but they will integrate easily with my wardrobe. Thank goodness they give us so many options to choose. I think. [emoji15]


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!
I'm just surfacing after a 21 hour work day yesterday made even rougher by traffic, protests and intense heat. I got home at 3AM-when it was still 80 degrees BTW. I can barely function today but fortunately I have little to do beyond catch up on email and look at shoes on Hermes.com   I think I've traded one "S" obsession (scarves) for a new one! Seriously dangerous. I'm wearing my March mules today, love this heel so much. It's 70cm, very wearable and the shoes are perfectly fitted with no slippage when walking-something I was worried about. I'm glad I successfully stretched them instead of going for a larger size.

Here's some action with my Kelly, off to browse and catch up a bit on the forum! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Cordeliere

rainneday said:


> Thank you so much for the congrats! I'm looking forward to some fall weather now! No house yet, we put in 3 bids in July, they say that in this area it can take around 12 bids before one is accepted  Thank you for asking me about it, the hunt has been so overwhelming that some nights I fall asleep with my clothes (and makeup...and lights) on while scrolling through listings. DH is just as wiped out so he is hitting that wall of exhaustion right along side me. It's quite the grind and I cannot wait to be settled.
> 
> Tempete, on this jacket, is a muted grey/blue shade, yes! On the Balenciaga bags of this color it is more of a true ocean blue, go figure...
> What I really like is how the zippers blend with the color of the leather, I can wear this with almost anything in my wardrobe (I tend to wear a lot of blue jeans, black pants/jeans, and the occasional summer dress).
> 
> What I don't know is if I should ever wear one of my Balenciaga bags while also wearing the jacket. Any opinions on that? Is it overkill? I usually mix my designers and do a lot of high/low styling. I'm hoping that you all say "yes, too much" because it will give me one more reason to look forward to a K.



Dear--I feel for you.  Making a decision to bid on a house is like getting married.  It is heart-breaking to make a decision that you can commit to a house and then be turned down.   It is a real emotional roller coaster, so no wonder you are exhausted.  You seem to have a realistic perspective realizing it takes about 12 bids.   IMHO, it usually works out that you get the one that is most perfect for you, but when you are in the middle of the process, it gets hard to keep the faith.   We are all looking for to hearing about the resolution.

On the Balenciaga, do what makes you feel good.  I saw someone carrying a Balenciaga First while in line for a castle, and it re-ignited my lust for one.  I had forgotten about it, and seeing one in the wild, reminded me of how practical and tactilely pleasing it could be for a daily bag.   So many bags, so little time.


----------



## cremel

Wanted to share this with you. Birkin price.


----------



## Meta

@Pocketbook Pup I don't think Mors is boring as I actually quite liked the design. I just haven't seen a cw that I like/works for me.  

@cremel, prices for Togo and Clemence are the same, so that should give you a better idea?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The things you find in a bowl of pretzels......


----------



## Mindi B

Dang it, I NEVER find stuff like that in my snacks!


----------



## dharma

Oooo that's quite a bar snack, @Madam Bijoux! Don't break a tooth 

@Pocketbook Pup, I don't think Mors is boring at all. I love it, especially the colors you've chosen. I'm still on the fence on the blue because of the similarities to Cavalleria, although I realize it doesn't have the purple.  I love the grey / Bleu combo but I have the grey instruction du roi, another scroll design. I'm doing my best to not make tiny justifications, but it's really hard! The designs with ornamental scroll work and metal work are usually the ones I go for.

@rainneday, It's not "too much" to wear the B jacket with a B bag. It doesn't have the same details as a bag, correct? I think we forget that most people don't have this designer inside perspective and you will just look like you are wearing a gorgeous jacket with a fab bag. Even if the bag is recognized, I don't think the jacket will be, except by the fashion fanatics in your life. Or get a Kelly, dilemma over

@cremel, that puppy is adorable!!!

@Mindi B, good to see you back

@MrsOwen3, snappy shoes!


----------



## EmileH

Mrs Owen, the shoes are really cool. They look comfortable too.

Interesting that comfortable attractive shoes seems to be in style this season. Even louboutin is marketing more reasonable heel heights. Thank goodness. My black suede boots are ten years old and worn to death. I have been looking forever for the perfect replacement pair and I just preordered a pair of CL tall suede boots as well as a pair of ankle boots. It's funny that these days I'm not sure I love the idea of the red soles. But the styles are just what I wanted.

I decided to forgo the Hermes loafers. I agree with dharma that the buckles matching with my bags might be too much. Plus they would be somewhat of a novelty item for me, not a staple. So I might go with something less expensive. I just saw a pair of ferragamos that look nice. But I'm going to hold off because I bought the boots.

Madame, only in philly are the pretzels that magical. Seriously you have the most amazing jewelry collection. 

Dharma and wen84 thanks for the mors cashmere love. I have 01 grey blue teal coming. I'm still looking for a rouge h cashmere for my collection. I tend to wear red as a pop of color with my black and white or other neutral outfits. So I'm not sure that tattersol or the mors red purple will really meet that requirement. Maybe the mors. I'm actually toying with the idea of Cest la fete in red. But I'm going to hold off a bit. 

I just received my first Hermes ready to wear-  charcoal grey wool trousers. The fit is very flattering. I have to take in the waist just a bit. And as Hermes goes the price was not bad-about a cashmere. I have to see if they have a tailor to do this or if I need to do it myself. Does anyone have experience with alterations at Hermes?

I missed the puppy photos. I must go back....


----------



## Croisette7

Madam Bijoux said:


> The things you find in a bowl of pretzels......



What wonderful surprises in the bowl! I love your diamonds *Madam Bijoux*!


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> View attachment 3422502



Love the shoes.


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Wanted to share this with you. Birkin price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422643
> View attachment 3422644



Great chart.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Cordeliere

Madam Bijoux said:


> The things you find in a bowl of pretzels......



My brain knows that you put these goodies there, but there is some part of me that believes you really find rings in flowers and pretzels.  That part of me wants you to lead a cafe treasure hunt.


----------



## Mindi B

Cordeliere said:


> My brain knows that you put these goodies there, but there is some part of me that believes you really find rings in flowers and pretzels.  That part of me wants you to lead a cafe treasure hunt.



Yes!  A treasure hunt in Madam's jewelry box--er, jewelry room.  Jewelry suite?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Mindi B said:


> Yes!  A treasure hunt in Madam's jewelry box--er, jewelry room.  Jewelry suite?





dharma said:


> Oooo that's quite a bar snack, @Madam Bijoux! Don't break a tooth
> 
> @Pocketbook Pup, I don't think Mors is boring at all. I love it, especially the colors you've chosen. I'm still on the fence on the blue because of the similarities to Cavalleria, although I realize it doesn't have the purple.  I love the grey / Bleu combo but I have the grey instruction du roi, another scroll design. I'm doing my best to not make tiny justifications, but it's really hard! The designs with ornamental scroll work and metal work are usually the ones I go for.
> 
> @rainneday, It's not "too much" to wear the B jacket with a B bag. It doesn't have the same details as a bag, correct? I think we forget that most people don't have this designer inside perspective and you will just look like you are wearing a gorgeous jacket with a fab bag. Even if the bag is recognized, I don't think the jacket will be, except by the fashion fanatics in your life. Or get a Kelly, dilemma over
> 
> @cremel, that puppy is adorable!!!
> 
> @Mindi B, good to see you back
> 
> @MrsOwen3, snappy shoes!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Mrs Owen, the shoes are really cool. They look comfortable too.
> 
> Interesting that comfortable attractive shoes seems to be in style this season. Even louboutin is marketing more reasonable heel heights. Thank goodness. My black suede boots are ten years old and worn to death. I have been looking forever for the perfect replacement pair and I just preordered a pair of CL tall suede boots as well as a pair of ankle boots. It's funny that these days I'm not sure I love the idea of the red soles. But the styles are just what I wanted.
> 
> I decided to forgo the Hermes loafers. I agree with dharma that the buckles matching with my bags might be too much. Plus they would be somewhat of a novelty item for me, not a staple. So I might go with something less expensive. I just saw a pair of ferragamos that look nice. But I'm going to hold off because I bought the boots.
> 
> Madame, only in philly are the pretzels that magical. Seriously you have the most amazing jewelry collection.
> 
> Dharma and wen84 thanks for the mors cashmere love. I have 01 grey blue teal coming. I'm still looking for a rouge h cashmere for my collection. I tend to wear red as a pop of color with my black and white or other neutral outfits. So I'm not sure that tattersol or the mors red purple will really meet that requirement. Maybe the mors. I'm actually toying with the idea of Cest la fete in red. But I'm going to hold off a bit.
> 
> I just received my first Hermes ready to wear-  charcoal grey wool trousers. The fit is very flattering. I have to take in the waist just a bit. And as Hermes goes the price was not bad-about a cashmere. I have to see if they have a tailor to do this or if I need to do it myself. Does anyone have experience with alterations at Hermes?
> 
> I missed the puppy photos. I must go back....





Croisette7 said:


> What wonderful surprises in the bowl! I love your diamonds *Madam Bijoux*!





Cordeliere said:


> My brain knows that you put these goodies there, but there is some part of me that believes you really find rings in flowers and pretzels.  That part of me wants you to lead a cafe treasure hunt.





Mindi B said:


> Yes!  A treasure hunt in Madam's jewelry box--er, jewelry room.  Jewelry suite?



Many thanks, everyone!


----------



## cremel

weN84 said:


> @Pocketbook Pup I don't think Mors is boring as I actually quite liked the design. I just haven't seen a cw that I like/works for me.
> 
> @cremel, prices for Togo and Clemence are the same, so that should give you a better idea?



I love Togo because it's both soft and holding shape well. The grains are also smaller than clemence. Epsom is pretty stiff for my taste.


----------



## cremel

Madam Bijoux said:


> The things you find in a bowl of pretzels......



That's hilarious!! I never found them in my snack bowls!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Mrs Owen, the shoes are really cool. They look comfortable too.
> 
> Interesting that comfortable attractive shoes seems to be in style this season. Even louboutin is marketing more reasonable heel heights. Thank goodness. My black suede boots are ten years old and worn to death. I have been looking forever for the perfect replacement pair and I just preordered a pair of CL tall suede boots as well as a pair of ankle boots. It's funny that these days I'm not sure I love the idea of the red soles. But the styles are just what I wanted.
> 
> I decided to forgo the Hermes loafers. I agree with dharma that the buckles matching with my bags might be too much. Plus they would be somewhat of a novelty item for me, not a staple. So I might go with something less expensive. I just saw a pair of ferragamos that look nice. But I'm going to hold off because I bought the boots.
> 
> Madame, only in philly are the pretzels that magical. Seriously you have the most amazing jewelry collection.
> 
> Dharma and wen84 thanks for the mors cashmere love. I have 01 grey blue teal coming. I'm still looking for a rouge h cashmere for my collection. I tend to wear red as a pop of color with my black and white or other neutral outfits. So I'm not sure that tattersol or the mors red purple will really meet that requirement. Maybe the mors. I'm actually toying with the idea of Cest la fete in red. But I'm going to hold off a bit.
> 
> I just received my first Hermes ready to wear-  charcoal grey wool trousers. The fit is very flattering. I have to take in the waist just a bit. And as Hermes goes the price was not bad-about a cashmere. I have to see if they have a tailor to do this or if I need to do it myself. Does anyone have experience with alterations at Hermes?
> 
> I missed the puppy photos. I must go back....



You must check out the puppy photos. I love her to death. Plan to visit her again this weekend. She is only ten weeks old now. Akita grows up fast. Soon she won't look like a puppy but a 100 lbs beauty. I also love Alaska Huski.


----------



## cremel

This week I am so busy at work.  Feeling tired. My baby boy is teething and he went from sleeping from 9pm to 6am straight(then sleeps to 8:30am after drinking his milk.) to waking up four times a night. Poor little thing is hurting a lot, I can tell. Hopefully teeth come out soon. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





On the other hand my toddler started his music class . I get to hear the same happy birthday song everyday now. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






He was singing happy birthday while holding his ice cream.


----------



## Cordeliere

Beautiful children.


----------



## cremel

Thank you Corde!


----------



## rainneday

dharma said:


> Oooo that's quite a bar snack, @Madam Bijoux! Don't break a tooth
> 
> @rainneday, It's not "too much" to wear the B jacket with a B bag. It doesn't have the same details as a bag, correct? I think we forget that most people don't have this designer inside perspective and you will just look like you are wearing a gorgeous jacket with a fab bag. Even if the bag is recognized, I don't think the jacket will be, except by the fashion fanatics in your life. Or get a Kelly, dilemma over



Hi, Dharma, thank you for weighing in! You are correct, the details on the jacket are different than on my Balenciaga bags. Only the rivets on the epaulets scream "Balenciaga".  I have one style called the Tool Kit that is a smaller east/west clutch type of B bag, I may go with that. DH and I are planning a date night for my birthday and I am hoping I can break in the jacket then  Hahaha...or just get the Kelly, hahaha...that made me smile.  I will try to post some pictures tomorrow, maybe I can present a few styling options and get opinions from you all.


----------



## rainneday

cremel said:


> This week I am so busy at work.  Feeling tired. My baby boy is teething and he went from sleeping from 9pm to 6am straight(then sleeps to 8:30am after drinking his milk.) to waking up four times a night. Poor little thing is hurting a lot, I can tell. Hopefully teeth come out soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423460
> View attachment 3423466
> 
> 
> On the other hand my toddler started his music class . I get to hear the same happy birthday song everyday now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423461
> 
> View attachment 3423464
> 
> 
> He was singing happy birthday while holding his ice cream.



Oh my goodness, such beautiful boys! Acckkk I need to go find a baby to pinch!

ETA I am seriously in love with the chub on your littlest guy's arms! Just scrumptious!


----------



## rainneday

Cordeliere said:


> Dear--I feel for you.  Making a decision to bid on a house is like getting married.  It is heart-breaking to make a decision that you can commit to a house and then be turned down.   It is a real emotional roller coaster, so no wonder you are exhausted.  You seem to have a realistic perspective realizing it takes about 12 bids.   IMHO, it usually works out that you get the one that is most perfect for you, but when you are in the middle of the process, it gets hard to keep the faith.   We are all looking for to hearing about the resolution.
> 
> On the Balenciaga, do what makes you feel good.  I saw someone carrying a Balenciaga First while in line for a castle, and it re-ignited my lust for one.  I had forgotten about it, and seeing one in the wild, reminded me of how practical and tactilely pleasing it could be for a daily bag.   So many bags, so little time.



Thank you, Cordeliere! It is, there is so much riding on this...and I am not stingy, but I am also no fool, and most of the properties that we have seen so far have not been very impressive for the $.  Thank you again I know it is out there somewhere. Perhaps we will be surprised by where we end up. 




MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> I'm wearing my March mules today, love this heel so much. It's 70cm, very wearable and the shoes are perfectly fitted with no slippage when walking-something I was worried about. I'm glad I successfully stretched them instead of going for a larger size.
> 
> Here's some action with my Kelly, off to browse and catch up a bit on the forum! Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> View attachment 3422502



Holy hot! Super stylish shoes and bag, especially together, wow!


----------



## MSO13

rainneday said:


> Thank you, Cordeliere! It is, there is so much riding on this...and I am not stingy, but I am also no fool, and most of the properties that we have seen so far have not been very impressive for the $.  Thank you again I know it is out there somewhere. Perhaps we will be surprised by where we end up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy hot! Super stylish shoes and bag, especially together, wow!



thank you! realizing a funny typo in my post, 70 CM heels would be rather challenging to walk in  I meant 70mm


----------



## rainneday

MrsOwen3 said:


> thank you! realizing a funny typo in my post, 70 CM heels would be rather challenging to walk in  I meant 70mm



I didn't catch that!


----------



## rainneday

Cordeliere said:


> On the Balenciaga, do what makes you feel good.  I saw someone carrying a Balenciaga First while in line for a castle, and it re-ignited my lust for one.  I had forgotten about it, and seeing one in the wild, reminded me of how practical and tactilely pleasing it could be for a daily bag.   So many bags, so little time.




I forgot to reply to this part of your post, I'm so sorry! Balenciaga does have some of the best leather for work horse bags. I lugged my black Velo through airports as a carry-all when we took a trip to Hawaii and it looked no worse for wear even with the abuse. I over-stuffed it to the point where I knew it wasn't the wisest choice,  but we had _so many bags,  _I needed to consolidate. I have a picture of our baggage in one of my threads...let me see if I can find it and I will add it here.

You can see my poor Velo, first pic is of the night we left, second is of our return trip, we added more bags, ha. I included some pics of a Maui sunset for good measure. eta removed first pic for privacy, identifying details, looked about the same as the second pic.


----------



## Cordeliere

rainneday said:


> I forgot to reply to this part of your post, I'm so sorry! Balenciaga does have some of the best leather for work horse bags. I lugged my black Velo through airports as a carry-all when we took a trip to Hawaii and it looked no worse for wear even with the abuse. I over-stuffed it to the point where I knew it wasn't the wisest choice,  but we had _so many bags,  _I needed to consolidate. I have a picture of our baggage in one of my threads...let me see if I can find it and I will add it here.
> 
> You can see my poor Velo, first pic is of the night we left, second is of our return trip, we added more bags, ha. I included some pics of a Maui sunset for good measure. eta removed first pic for privacy, identifying details, looked about the same as the second pic.



So this is after the consolidation? 

I had another thought for you about feeling to matchy.   People wear H bracelets, scarves, and bags with no concern for being too matchy.  And as someone said, who is going to know your jacket is B.


----------



## EmileH

rainneday said:


> I forgot to reply to this part of your post, I'm so sorry! Balenciaga does have some of the best leather for work horse bags. I lugged my black Velo through airports as a carry-all when we took a trip to Hawaii and it looked no worse for wear even with the abuse. I over-stuffed it to the point where I knew it wasn't the wisest choice,  but we had _so many bags,  _I needed to consolidate. I have a picture of our baggage in one of my threads...let me see if I can find it and I will add it here.
> 
> You can see my poor Velo, first pic is of the night we left, second is of our return trip, we added more bags, ha. I included some pics of a Maui sunset for good measure. eta removed first pic for privacy, identifying details, looked about the same as the second pic.



I can never get enough of your beautiful Hawaii photos.

I'm really excited that DH has agreed to go back to Maui in early 2017. It's such a long trip for us and he hates to fly but I miss it so much. We haven't been in 7 or 8 years.


----------



## dharma

@cremel you officially have an overload of cuteness in your life! First the puppy and now these beautiful children! Precious! As rainne said, must now find a baby to pinch.....


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I can never get enough of your beautiful Hawaii photos.
> 
> I'm really excited that DH has agreed to go back to Maui in early 2017. It's such a long trip for us and he hates to fly but I miss it so much. We haven't been in 7 or 8 years.



Totally agree. Its beautiful and relaxing there. And not to mention the excellent inventory of H shop in Honolulu. [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Totally agree. Its beautiful and relaxing there. And not to mention the excellent inventory of H shop in Honolulu. [emoji4][emoji4]



We have never stopped in Honolulu so I have never been to Hermes there. I have heard that it's a nice shop. But I don't think I would give up my beach time even for Hermes. [emoji23]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> We have never stopped in Honolulu so I have never been to Hermes there. I have heard that it's a nice shop. But I don't think I would give up my beach time even for Hermes. [emoji23]



Good call!! My friend is crazy about that store and she had scored three very nice bags there!!


----------



## cremel

rainneday said:


> I forgot to reply to this part of your post, I'm so sorry! Balenciaga does have some of the best leather for work horse bags. I lugged my black Velo through airports as a carry-all when we took a trip to Hawaii and it looked no worse for wear even with the abuse. I over-stuffed it to the point where I knew it wasn't the wisest choice,  but we had _so many bags,  _I needed to consolidate. I have a picture of our baggage in one of my threads...let me see if I can find it and I will add it here.
> 
> You can see my poor Velo, first pic is of the night we left, second is of our return trip, we added more bags, ha. I included some pics of a Maui sunset for good measure. eta removed first pic for privacy, identifying details, looked about the same as the second pic.



Missing Maui now.


----------



## cremel

Rainne, how did you manage this large number of bags in the airport?


----------



## rainneday

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I can never get enough of your beautiful Hawaii photos.
> 
> I'm really excited that DH has agreed to go back to Maui in early 2017. It's such a long trip for us and he hates to fly but I miss it so much. We haven't been in 7 or 8 years.



Yay!!! Oh boy, you are going to have such a great time! It hasn't changed at all. I grew up going there every summer and yeah...it's all about the same. Do you have plans on where you will stay?

Thank you! I would upload more if I could do a private album, I wonder if that is possible on the new TPF. 



Cordeliere said:


> So this is after the consolidation?
> 
> I had another thought for you about feeling to matchy.   People wear H bracelets, scarves, and bags with no concern for being too matchy.  And as someone said, who is going to know your jacket is B.



You are right, I wear H with H all the time. Hmmm good point. 

Yes, this was after consolidating bahaha, plus we had 3 carseats. We have some special medical equipment that we need to bring with us when we travel so I had to bring written approval for those, and all sorts of medications, special foods. I can only imagine how flying to Europe will be, I have not been since having kids.


----------



## rainneday

cremel said:


> Rainne, how did you manage this large number of bags in the airport?



It was kind of a nightmare, honestly. The return trip was rough, my husband looked like a sherpa. I didn't realize SFO was so large and after deplaning we walked for what seemed like miles until we got to our luggage (where there were luggage carts). We only checked 3 bags, so most of the time we had all of these bags on our bodies somewhere and then 3 carseats too.

For sure, the next time we fly we are getting those fast-pass type of boarding passes. Heading out going through security was uhmm tricky, we had special medical machines and medicines, liquids in ounces over the limit (but accompanied by doctors' notes), and my DH who has pretty high level military clearance was pulled aside and padded down because of a jump-drive. They accused him of carrying a pocket knife! Actually, first TSA said that one of our car seats had set off an alarm and we could choose who got padded down. _Of course _DH is going to volunteer once he saw the look on my face (who has ever heard of letting a couple choose who gets padded down??). They claimed that he had a pocket knife and so he had to carefully empty all of his pockets onto a counter...where he ended up leaving the luggage keys!!! Before we got to the plane I was sure to ask if they served nuts on board so that I knew to wipe everything down (kids with nut allergies), they told me that they didn't...I wiped things down anyway. When we were landing they went around handing out macadamia nuts . But we survived and had a great time! And I wish we could go again this year!



cremel said:


> Missing Maui now.



Me too!


----------



## cremel

rainneday said:


> It was kind of a nightmare, honestly. The return trip was rough, my husband looked like a sherpa. I didn't realize SFO was so large and after deplaning we walked for what seemed like miles until we got to our luggage (where there were luggage carts). We only checked 3 bags, so most of the time we had all of these bags on our bodies somewhere and then 3 carseats too.
> 
> For sure, the next time we fly we are getting those fast-pass type of boarding passes. Heading out going through security was uhmm tricky, we had special medical machines and medicines, liquids in ounces over the limit (but accompanied by doctors' notes), and my DH who has pretty high level military clearance was pulled aside and padded down because of a jump-drive. They accused him of carrying a pocket knife! Actually, first TSA said that one of our car seats had set off an alarm and we could choose who got padded down. _Of course _DH is going to volunteer once he saw the look on my face (who has ever heard of letting a couple choose who gets padded down??). They claimed that he had a pocket knife and so he had to carefully empty all of his pockets onto a counter...where he ended up leaving the luggage keys!!! Before we got to the plane I was sure to ask if they served nuts on board so that I knew to wipe everything down (kids with nut allergies), they told me that they didn't...I wiped things down anyway. When we were landing they went around handing out macadamia nuts . But we survived and had a great time! And I wish we could go again this year!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!



Dear Rainneday,

What you are telling deeply impressed me. Our trip was nothing compared with yours(ashamed). My son got sick for a whole week when in Paris and toulouse.  We were stopped by the security in Minneapolis at one point. The security questioned my DH about his job!! DH was so tired that he just answered casually. That security guy was obviously upset. He then sent us to have our luggage checked. Clearly we were holding small babies and coming back from France included two flights. Everyone was exhausted. Luckily the other officiers saw that our kids were tired and we already stayed in line for close to forty five minutes. He just let us go. After that I was discouraged to go to France and said only to go back when kids are older. Now that I read your story what we have to deal with is really easy. 

Thanks for sharing. I certainly love to go to Maui with the kids too.  We are going to Sandpiper Club Med at the end of October.


----------



## EmileH

Oh my. I always feel so sorry for families traveling with children. It seems overwhelming to me. You guys have my complete respect. The nut allergy thing must be a nightmare. 

Rainneday, we usually stay in wailea. I have stayed in kapualu in the past as well and it was wonderful too. When I loved in Houston it was such an easy trip. From Boston it is a very difficult trip. I don't mind flying at all. I used to go every year for my birthday. But DH hates the flights. Europe is so much easier from here. That's why I switched to traveling to  Europe and especially Paris. And that how I fell down the slippery slope. [emoji23] I think I need less retail therapy and more beach therapy.


----------



## Mindi B

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh my. I always feel so sorry for families traveling with children. It seems overwhelming to me. You guys have my complete respect. The nut allergy thing must be a nightmare.



This, this, this.  Travel is so hard now, and the complications and responsibilities of traveling with children blow my mind.  I honestly couldn't do it: parenting well is the hardest job in the world.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh my. I always feel so sorry for families traveling with children. It seems overwhelming to me. You guys have my complete respect. The nut allergy thing must be a nightmare.
> 
> Rainneday, we usually stay in wailea. I have stayed in kapualu in the past as well and it was wonderful too. When I loved in Houston it was such an easy trip. From Boston it is a very difficult trip. I don't mind flying at all. I used to go every year for my birthday. But DH hates the flights. Europe is so much easier from here. That's why I switched to traveling to  Europe and especially Paris. And that how I fell down the slippery slope. [emoji23] I think I need less retail therapy and more beach therapy.



The trip from the East Coast is so daunting to DH we've never gone but I very much want to go. I think our best shot is if we're out west already, then we can do a quick trip. I can only sit on the beach for a few days but there's lots I would like to see in Hawaii. We rarely travel unless it's to see family so I'm hopeful that someday after all this hard work we can take off on adventures like you and Cordeliere! My Paris trip in the new year will be the first real vacation I've taken since starting my new career, almost 7 years now. The last time I went I was working with just a few days off at the end.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> The trip from the East Coast is so daunting to DH we've never gone but I very much want to go. I think our best shot is if we're out west already, then we can do a quick trip. I can only sit on the beach for a few days but there's lots I would like to see in Hawaii. We rarely travel unless it's to see family so I'm hopeful that someday after all this hard work we can take off on adventures like you and Cordeliere! My Paris trip in the new year will be the first real vacation I've taken since starting my new career, almost 7 years now. The last time I went I was working with just a few days off at the end.



Owning your own business is so difficult. I'm sure time away is challenging. I do hope you get time off soon. 

The trip to Hawaii is long but so worth it. There is a lot to do and it's incredibly beautiful. Do go. DH thinks we should stop in CA for a day but honestly all that accomplishes is another checkin at an airport. And the loss of a day in Hawaii. Best to tough it out I think. 

I used to travel much more often, but my time off is very limited these days. Getting away is so essential for my mental health.


----------



## scarf1

PBP- glad you are going to Hawaii.
Living on the west coast, it is my fav destination.  Have never been to the Caribbean because it would take so long to get there. For years we did not go to Europe due to the long plane flights( and time difference). 

For years our fav island was Kauai ( best beaches) but last 10 years or so, it's been big island ( island of Hawaii).probably too slow for some, but that is exactly why we like it. We usually stop off in Honolulu for a couple of nights on the way home for shopping( sales tax is half what we pay in CA) and my fav restaurant, as well as a bit of " ramp-up" back to city life.


----------



## Cordeliere

Strange things that can happen in Newark airport


The departure of our flight back from Scotland was delayed three hours because of weather on the east coast.  This resulted in a long layover in Newark.  After doing my shopping lap, I sent DH back to Brookstone to look at the roller bags, leaving me with the luggage.


An older man, who looked like he should have been a dock worker, asked if anyone was sitting in DH’s seat which was across from me.  I told him he could have it since we were hogging 5 chairs.  He asked if DH was a big guy, cause he didn’t want any trouble.  I said yes he was big, but he was friendly.  *The man said he was going to make DH an offer he couldn’t refuse.*  Then he said “$500”.  I am thinking WTF?  Then he said, “He can keep the car and the house.  $500.”


Then I am thinking “He did not just offer $500 for my body.”  I am pretty tired from lack of sleep and two consecutive days of hard travel, so my plan becomes “when you see crazy coming, cross the street.”  I am packing up our computers, and DH returns.  The guy looks at DH and says $500.  DH has the WTF look.  I tell him we are going to eat now, at take him by the arm, and beat feet.


We are both sort of delirious, but mostly unfazed.  Food is a bigger problem than what just happened.  Fortunately for the perv, we have a lot of distance between us and him before DH gets the full story.  We head for a place that I thought was an internet café, that turns out to be a sushi restaurant.  Easy to mix up—right?  Airport sushi is a dicey choice, but everything else looked worse.  All of eating establishment in Newark have gone to Ipad ordering, so we decided to man up and fight technology for sushi.


The layout of the sushi place is rows of back-to-back counters with about 8 stools on each side.  It is right in the center of the big aisle between gates.  When seated, you face your ipad and the people on the counter across from you.  NOBODY can execute the whole ordering process without running into trouble.  DH and I were haggling over whether you swipe the credit card when we order or when the food comes.  The couple facing us weighs in.  We start chatting and learn that he is a guest conductor who will be conducting the orchestra in our town in January.  She was British and worked for Chanel.


We really hit it off with this couple and are making plans for dinner when they are in town.  *Then Crazy Linda elbows her way into our conversation.  *CL is 65, tiny, well dressed, is from Texas, looks like she has raided Madame B’s jewelry suite, and says people tell her she looks like that actress married to Fang.  Oh, that would be Phyllis Diller.  (From here on CL means Crazy Linda, not shoes).  When CL says something, one of two things happens.  We all sit there with slack jaws cause we don’t know what to say or we all burst out laughing.


CL tells us that she is attractive in the dark.  (Laughter),  DH quotes Ben Frankin that “all cats look gray in the dark”.  She responds that she likes her cat better.  (Slack jaws).  Ya know.  It was just that morning, I had had a talk with DH about limiting his rapport building with people who are obviously crazy, but did he listen?  nooooo. CL had a professional career and we have the same professional credentials.  DH tells her about my two careers, and starts reverentially cooing that I am brilliant.  I get up, grab my purse, and start to run.  But we wanted to talk to the conductor and Chanel lady some more so I just pretend I needed to stretch.  We try to carry on the conversation and mostly ignore Crazy Linda.


Crazy Linda goes to the gate to check on her standby status, and comes back with two people and says “look who I found.”  Since she and the other woman are both platinum blond and obviously from Texas, we figure it is her daughter. But no.  They are total strangers.  When you put three crazy, slightly drunk Texans at a stand up counter with booze, it turns into an instant party.


Let me describe Texans 2 and 3.  The woman has porn star boobs.  She made triple Ds look like nothing.  She is 53 and runs medical spas in Dallas and specializes in fat removal so she has a 19 inch waist, which, of course, she shows us.  Her waist was pretty amazing.  He is 64, has a red beefy face, is wearing a cowboy hat and jacket.  At this point, my verbal filters have totally crashed, so I say to them “Central casting sent you over to play Texans—right?”  Crazy Linda says “I just love it when people fit stereotypes.”  (Burst of laughter).


They start telling us about themselves.  He dated porn star lady for a year before knowing her name and just calls her “Cornbread” because she is blond.  He tells us how much he made selling businesses and at one point drops the word billion which he invested in his cattle ranch and retired at 41.  I am thinking he probably hasn’t had a sober day since.  Cornbread is over there flipping her big hair and stroking her self.   She and Crazy Linda are hugging each other.  We and the other sane couple are exchanging  words like “surreal”, “Felllini”,  “plastic surgery gone wrong”, and “off her tree”.  And DH and I were not even drinking.


The Texans’ plane is full loaded and the door is about to shut and these people can’t figure out if they have paid their bill yet.  He wants to buy us all a couple of rounds of drinks.  He pulls out a wad of bills 1.5 inches thick.  Since my filter was still not functioning, I say “Can’t you just carry a wallet like a normal person?”  Then he tells us he has another $20,000 in his boot and he usually carries a gun there.  Glad he didn’t have it on him.  Things could have gone from bad to worse.  They leave and things calm down, sort of.


CL once again goes to the gate but asks me to guard her bag.  It is a giant Chanel open tote, which she leaves on top of a stool, gapping open.  There is a big zip lock bag overflowing with prescription drugs.  She says “if anyone wants any, its ok, they are just old people drugs”.  I am thinking “nanh—those are crazy person drugs and you have missed a few doses.”  At least my filter worked and I didn’t say that.


All this insanity gets too exhausting for me, and I claim it is time to go to our gate, which it was not.   DH doesn’t want to leave because he and the conductor are discussing the philosophy of Marx.  Then the guys are talking about us staying with them in Berlin, and I don’t care.  I can understand that surviving craziness is a bonding experience, but get me out of here.


We finally make it home at about 1am.  All I can say now is it felt good to be home in my own bed.  Sometimes, new experiences are just too much.


----------



## scarf1

Oh corde! Welcome home! I laughed while reading your report. i will never see EWR the same now!


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Strange things that can happen in Newark airport
> 
> 
> The departure of our flight back from Scotland was delayed three hours because of weather on the east coast.  This resulted in a long layover in Newark.  After doing my shopping lap, I sent DH back to Brookstone to look at the roller bags, leaving me with the luggage.
> 
> 
> An older man, who looked like he should have been a dock worker, asked if anyone was sitting in DH’s seat which was across from me.  I told him he could have it since we were hogging 5 chairs.  He asked if DH was a big guy, cause he didn’t want any trouble.  I said yes he was big, but he was friendly.  *The man said he was going to make DH an offer he couldn’t refuse.*  Then he said “$500”.  I am thinking WTF?  Then he said, “He can keep the car and the house.  $500.”
> 
> 
> Then I am thinking “He did not just offer $500 for my body.”  I am pretty tired from lack of sleep and two consecutive days of hard travel, so my plan becomes “when you see crazy coming, cross the street.”  I am packing up our computers, and DH returns.  The guy looks at DH and says $500.  DH has the WTF look.  I tell him we are going to eat now, at take him by the arm, and beat feet.
> 
> 
> We are both sort of delirious, but mostly unfazed.  Food is a bigger problem than what just happened.  Fortunately for the perv, we have a lot of distance between us and him before DH gets the full story.  We head for a place that I thought was an internet café, that turns out to be a sushi restaurant.  Easy to mix up—right?  Airport sushi is a dicey choice, but everything else looked worse.  All of eating establishment in Newark have gone to Ipad ordering, so we decided to man up and fight technology for sushi.
> 
> 
> The layout of the sushi place is rows of back-to-back counters with about 8 stools on each side.  It is right in the center of the big aisle between gates.  When seated, you face your ipad and the people on the counter across from you.  NOBODY can execute the whole ordering process without running into trouble.  DH and I were haggling over whether you swipe the credit card when we order or when the food comes.  The couple facing us weighs in.  We start chatting and learn that he is a guest conductor who will be conducting the orchestra in our town in January.  She was British and worked for Chanel.
> 
> 
> We really hit it off with this couple and are making plans for dinner when they are in town.  *Then Crazy Linda elbows her way into our conversation.  *CL is 65, tiny, well dressed, is from Texas, looks like she has raided Madame B’s jewelry suite, and says people tell her she looks like that actress married to Fang.  Oh, that would be Phyllis Diller.  (From here on CL means Crazy Linda, not shoes).  When CL says something, one of two things happens.  We all sit there with slack jaws cause we don’t know what to say or we all burst out laughing.
> 
> 
> CL tells us that she is attractive in the dark.  (Laughter),  DH quotes Ben Frankin that “all cats look gray in the dark”.  She responds that she likes her cat better.  (Slack jaws).  Ya know.  It was just that morning, I had had a talk with DH about limiting his rapport building with people who are obviously crazy, but did he listen?  nooooo. CL had a professional career and we have the same professional credentials.  DH tells her about my two careers, and starts reverentially cooing that I am brilliant.  I get up, grab my purse, and start to run.  But we wanted to talk to the conductor and Chanel lady some more so I just pretend I needed to stretch.  We try to carry on the conversation and mostly ignore Crazy Linda.
> 
> 
> Crazy Linda goes to the gate to check on her standby status, and comes back with two people and says “look who I found.”  Since she and the other woman are both platinum blond and obviously from Texas, we figure it is her daughter. But no.  They are total strangers.  When you put three crazy, slightly drunk Texans at a stand up counter with booze, it turns into an instant party.
> 
> 
> Let me describe Texans 2 and 3.  The woman has porn star boobs.  She made triple Ds look like nothing.  She is 53 and runs medical spas in Dallas and specializes in fat removal so she has a 19 inch waist, which, of course, she shows us.  Her waist was pretty amazing.  He is 64, has a red beefy face, is wearing a cowboy hat and jacket.  At this point, my verbal filters have totally crashed, so I say to them “Central casting sent you over to play Texans—right?”  Crazy Linda says “I just love it when people fit stereotypes.”  (Burst of laughter).
> 
> 
> They start telling us about themselves.  He dated porn star lady for a year before knowing her name and just calls her “Cornbread” because she is blond.  He tells us how much he made selling businesses and at one point drops the word billion which he invested in his cattle ranch and retired at 41.  I am thinking he probably hasn’t had a sober day since.  Cornbread is over there flipping her big hair and stroking her self.   She and Crazy Linda are hugging each other.  We and the other sane couple are exchanging  words like “surreal”, “Felllini”,  “plastic surgery gone wrong”, and “off her tree”.  And DH and I were not even drinking.
> 
> 
> The Texans’ plane is full loaded and the door is about to shut and these people can’t figure out if they have paid their bill yet.  He wants to buy us all a couple of rounds of drinks.  He pulls out a wad of bills 1.5 inches thick.  Since my filter was still not functioning, I say “Can’t you just carry a wallet like a normal person?”  Then he tells us he has another $20,000 in his boot and he usually carries a gun there.  Glad he didn’t have it on him.  Things could have gone from bad to worse.  They leave and things calm down, sort of.
> 
> 
> CL once again goes to the gate but asks me to guard her bag.  It is a giant Chanel open tote, which she leaves on top of a stool, gapping open.  There is a big zip lock bag overflowing with prescription drugs.  She says “if anyone wants any, its ok, they are just old people drugs”.  I am thinking “nanh—those are crazy person drugs and you have missed a few doses.”  At least my filter worked and I didn’t say that.
> 
> 
> All this insanity gets too exhausting for me, and I claim it is time to go to our gate, which it was not.   DH doesn’t want to leave because he and the conductor are discussing the philosophy of Marx.  Then the guys are talking about us staying with them in Berlin, and I don’t care.  I can understand that surviving craziness is a bonding experience, but get me out of here.
> 
> 
> We finally make it home at about 1am.  All I can say now is it felt good to be home in my own bed.  Sometimes, new experiences are just too much.



This is why I never have eye contact or speak to strangers.    Dealing with immigration and customs at non-US airports is hard enough.  They gave him the pat down at LAX and they gave my DH such a hard time at Heathrow when changing terminals to catch the plane to Shannon, that we decided that he must resemble someone on the IRA most wanted list.  And they confiscated my yogurt and went through my carry on tote.  I guess the Obscurity guy was hungry and wanted to check out my make-up.  That was just going to Ireland.  Since we had no issues on the return trip, we figured they just wanted to get rid of us.

Coming back we thought it would be easy since we didn't have to change airline lines or terminals.   Wrong.  Who knew that Terminal 5 is now about 25 miles long and you need a hike, elevator and a train to get to the next gate and go through security again.   The really IMPORTANT aspect of this was that I did not have the time to shop at Hermes or Chanel. Sailed right past the two new boutiques and all I could do was wave at them.  It was make the plane home or shop and we know which was going to win.   I was waiting to do this since I could not do this on the arrival portion of the journey so i was a bit annoyed.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Oh corde! Welcome home! I laughed while reading your report. i will never see EWR the same now!



So glad it gave you a giggle.



gracekelly said:


> They gave him the pat down at LAX and they gave my DH such a hard time at Heathrow when changing terminals to catch the plane to Shannon, that we decided that he must resemble someone on the IRA most wanted list.  And they confiscated my yogurt and went through my carry on tote.  I guess the Obscurity guy was hungry and wanted to check out my make-up.  That was just going to Ireland.  Since we had no issues on the return trip, we figured they just wanted to get rid of us.



I have noticed how random it seems.  Some times they do nothing when they should at least give you a once over.  Other times they are crazy.  Our guy at US customs seemed hung over and made us both take off our glasses and really scrutinized us.   The Scottish security people inspected my yogurt and let it go.  In the US  the agricultural people confiscated our sandwiches and apples but let the yogurt go through.  Then the US security people snagged the yogurt.  The people ahead of us in security were from the Phillipines or somewhere like that and they had a whole back pack full of boxed, vacuum sealed dinners and vegetables and 90% were allowed through.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> So glad it gave you a giggle.
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed how random it seems.  Some times they do nothing when they should at least give you a once over.  Other times they are crazy.  Our guy at US customs seemed hung over and made us both take off our glasses and really scrutinized us.   The Scottish security people inspected my yogurt and let it go.  In the US  the agricultural people confiscated our sandwiches and apples but let the yogurt go through.  Then the US security people snagged the yogurt.  The people ahead of us in security were from the Phillipines or somewhere like that and they had a whole back pack full of boxed, vacuum sealed dinners and vegetables and 90% were allowed through.


 I told the Security guy  at Heathrow that at LAX they didn't make you take out the liquids and at Heathrow they did.  Here is the answer I received from the guy at Heathrow:  we all have the same  book of rules  but how we implement them is different.  Good answer!  Of course the traveler is totally confused as to what to do and where to do it.  The other issue we had was at Immigration at Heathrow (where you were actually going through immigration to Ireland/ though on the UK side) when they separated the EU from  non-EU travelers.  All the signage indicated that  non-EU did not have to fill out certain forms, but when we reached the agent, he sent us back to fill them out.  He did this with all people from the US.  Plus, we are now immortalized with a digital picture in a computer which was subsequently matched to each of us at the gate prior to boarding.  I don't mind that and think it is a good security measure and certainly keeps track of people and that seems to be what it is all about lately.  Taking our yogurt is not that important a feature to the overall problem.


----------



## Kyokei

Hello everyone.

I had to get new glasses today as my old ones were destroyed in an accident. I dropped them off at the company I bought them from and they said it would take 5-6 weeks to fix if it is possible. So for now I am stuck wearing sunglasses. Going to take these to my optometrist and get lenses put in them asap.

I like them a lot, but hope they can fix my old ones as well. At least now I will have an alternate pair.


----------



## gracekelly

Kyokei said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I had to get new glasses today as my old ones were destroyed in an accident. I dropped them off at the company I bought them from and they said it would take 5-6 weeks to fix if it is possible. So for now I am stuck wearing sunglasses. Going to take these to my optometrist and get lenses put in them asap.
> 
> I like them a lot, but hope they can fix my old ones as well. At least now I will have an alternate pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426015


Very cool!  I love this brand and have their sunnies.  Very understated and under the radar.


----------



## Kyokei

gracekelly said:


> Very cool!  I love this brand and have their sunnies.  Very understated and under the radar.


Thank you! I really like this brand as well. I haven't tried any of their sunglasses yet because I have very high prescription lenses so my lenses often cost more than the frames alone so try to be minimalist. But I will go back to them for another black pair in a different style I think if my other ones can't be fixed.

The entire ordeal made me wish Hermes made eyewear.


----------



## gracekelly

Kyokei said:


> Thank you! I really like this brand as well. I haven't tried any of their sunglasses yet because I have very high prescription lenses so my lenses often cost more than the frames alone so try to be minimalist. But I will go back to them for another black pair in a different style I think if my other ones can't be fixed.
> 
> The entire ordeal made me wish Hermes made eyewear.


That subject came up years ago, and the answer was that they were not interested in having an eyeglass/sunglasses line.  I believe they felt the market was saturated and it certainly has only gotten worse.  I hear ya about the cost of the glasses.  My DH has that issue as well and he was floored when he just got the bill for his newest pair, especially considering he ordered the same exact frame that he had before.

I should mention that he chose to soften the blow of the bill by having me use MY credit card to pay for them lol!


----------



## cremel

Corde, you have this excellent writing skills to describe things absolutely vivid. I was laughing like crazy.  [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Mrs Owen, glad to hear that you are planning your vacation this coming new year. As Ppup mentioned it's hard to get a big chunk of time when one is a business owner. Same for the ones who have a full time job like myself. I have to get approvals from my manager for all my time off. Sometimes had to adjust the schedule to accommodate the project dead line. Hope you could enjoy your time off for good.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Owning your own business is so difficult. I'm sure time away is challenging. I do hope you get time off soon.
> 
> The trip to Hawaii is long but so worth it. There is a lot to do and it's incredibly beautiful. Do go. DH thinks we should stop in CA for a day but honestly all that accomplishes is another checkin at an airport. And the loss of a day in Hawaii. Best to tough it out I think.
> 
> I used to travel much more often, but my time off is very limited these days. Getting away is so essential for my mental health.



Before our kids were born we would travel five or six times a year. This includes two international trips. We used all the long weekends and added a couple of days if needed then longer time off around Christmas and summer. Nowadays if we could make one international trip every year it's already a big achievement. The full time job I have sometimes makes it difficult to travel too.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

cremel said:


> Capri this post is for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420648
> View attachment 3420649
> View attachment 3420650
> 
> Enjoy!


Thank you Cremel, he is just adorable, what an absolute sweetie.
Thank you for the lovely pictures of him.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> After being called mesmerizing, who could resist writing more.  Thank you *Mininana.*
> 
> 
> Once again I have to apologize for the pictures.  It was very overcast and dark on the day of this trip.  Low light means low shutter speed means blurring.  The nice thing about this dark day is that I think we are in the only spot in the world that it is cool at the moment.
> 
> 
> Over the weekend, DH and I took the train to Edinburgh (pronounced Edinborough).  All you need to comprehend Edinburgh is to know that it is where J.K. Rowling wrote Harry Potter.  It is a gothic medieval city built around an old castle fortress high on a huge rock.  There is a long spine of land, 3 blocks wide and a mile long that descends to one of the queen’s many palaces.  There is a newer part of town that runs parallel to the medieval part.
> 
> A "close" is what we would call an alley.  Here is DH in "Fleshmarket Close."  I don't think they mean that name like we would in America. This one goes from the lower level street of the spine of land up to the main level.
> 
> View attachment 3420599
> 
> 
> 
> The medieval part is sort of a cross between Harry Potter Orlando and the streets of Hollywood.  The main street is called the Royal Mile.  It is lined with street performers like Hollywood.  In fact, the first set we encountered were Darth Vader and a Storm Trooper.  This is Scotland, so instead of Marilyn and Elvis, there are men dressed up in blue face like Bravehart.  There are men in armor with plastic axes who swing them at you while screaming like a pirate and then for a pound they will let you take your picture with them.  The street musicians play bagpipes and wear kilts.  And there are illusionists who have tricks that involve floating in air.
> 
> View attachment 3420601
> View attachment 3420602
> View attachment 3420603
> 
> 
> The guys above appear to be held up by nothing but a hand.
> 
> 
> You know that anything called the Royal Mile has to be shopping.  Every third store sold plaid cashmere mufflers, stoles, blankets, and knit sweaters.  Wedged between the ubiquitous woolen stores were stores selling Celtic jewelry and leather and of course there were pubs.  At regular intervals, there were tailors that could make you your own custom kilt.  I loved the display in the woolen stores.  There was a disproportionate amount of purple, pink, and blue which is my favorite color combinations.  And when you feel cashmere, something deep inside you goes ahhh.  I was on the verge of buying some things, when I remembered, “oh yeah, I live in Florida.”
> View attachment 3420604
> View attachment 3420605
> 
> 
> The castle was the most user friendly representation of history I have experienced.  Instead of long verbal explanations written in tiny print, the story was told in life size murals and statutes that each had a sentence or two explaining the deal.  These murals were on the walls through the passages that the queue winds to get to main exhibits.  The Scottish crown jewels were limited in quantity but very interesting.  I thought our Madame B would be all over them, but they were largely covered with pearls and colored gems, and I think she is more of a diamond kind of girl.
> 
> Below are pictures showing inside the castle (fort) wall, the castle church, the view over the castle walls across the city to the sea, and the replica of one piece of the crown jewels that was on the queue so you could look at it before you got to the real deal.  The real deal was velvet and bejeweled whereas the replica was not.
> View attachment 3420606
> View attachment 3420607
> View attachment 3420608
> 
> View attachment 3420609
> 
> 
> After the castle and the open bus tour, we took the ghost and gore tour.  Edinburgh has a number of macabre incidents in its history.  At one point, there were a couple of serial murders who got their victims drunk, offered them lodging, did them in, and sold their bodies to the University Medical School which was always in need of cadavers.  I guess ethical sourcing was less of a concern in the old day.
> 
> 
> The ghost and gore tour appeals to the teenage boy in all of us that likes horror movies and grossness.  For example, because the spit of land on the Royal Mile is so narrow that the growing population had nowhere to go but up.  In the 1500s, they built 16 story tall apartment buildings out of wood.  They swayed in the wind and burned down a couple of centuries later.  A building might have 250 residents who shared one outhouse.  Who wants to climb down and back up16 stories to go to the loo?  Thus the invention of the chamber pot.  But chamber pots had to be emptied so a bell was rung at 10 pm and everyone opened their windows and, well, well you get the idea.  It created a bit of a problem for the water supply and diseases for over a hundred years until they figured it out.
> 
> 
> The people back then tended to be very superstitious and believed that certain places were haunted.  My favorite story about this had to do with the dedication of a new bridge.  It was a bridge over one of the lower streets.  The mayor’s wife was supposed to do the bridge dedication.  But then she died 2 days before.  No one else wanted to step in.  So they sent her funeral precession as the first vehicle over the bridge.  And she was not in a casket.  She was in a carriage, sitting up with her hand in the beauty pageant wave.  But no one was willing to drive the team of horses, so they just set the horses off on their own.  The horses got too close to one edge and lurched violent to the other side causing the carriage door to fly open.  The dead mayor’s wife went flying out and fell to the road below, killing a couple of innocent bystanders.  Honestly, you can’t make this stuff up.
> 
> 
> There was a crazy pagan minister who was pretending to be preaching Christianity until one day he said to his congregation “Ha Ha. Been fooling you.”  They were sort of obligated to kill him as a witch, but they really didn’t want to cause he was a dude.  Sexism goes a long way back.  Anyway they thought they could get his sister to come to his defense, but she said “Yeah he is one and so am I.”  She claimed to have the mark of the devil which would come alive when the devil was near.  She tore here clothes off to show them.  They really didn’t want to see that because she was of advanced age.  J.K. Rowling obviously plagiarized that idea—the mark of the devil.  She took names from the local cemetery and streets.  Edinburgh has underground streets like the catacombs of Paris.  That had to influence her.   And oh by the way, the national animal of Scotland is the unicorn.  Yep.
> 
> 
> The last tidbit I will leave you with is the gist of the last law passed by the Scots before they joined with England.  The law says that a man is permitted to keep one cannibal in his basement.  That was a cover your arse law passed by the Marquis of Queensbury after an unfortunate incident with his crazy, incestually produced son that he kept locked in his basement for good reason.  I will spare you the details.  The parliament later had a club on the site, and with that wicked British humor, they unanimously voted to name the club the Roast Spit.


Loving the travel-log, than you for taking the time to share your adventures.
Your description of the weather, dark, gloomy, cool is our typical "summer" day. 
Note to self, must visit Edinburgh, I have never been.
DH spent a week there a few years ago with work and also enjoyed it.
He tells me the National Gallery is worth a visit for the Rembrandt and early medieval panels.
Also the museum for the Murder dolls.
He also recommends checking out the Camera Obscurer by the castle.
Glad you are having a fab time.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

cremel said:


> This week I am so busy at work.  Feeling tired. My baby boy is teething and he went from sleeping from 9pm to 6am straight(then sleeps to 8:30am after drinking his milk.) to waking up four times a night. Poor little thing is hurting a lot, I can tell. Hopefully teeth come out soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423460
> View attachment 3423466
> 
> 
> On the other hand my toddler started his music class . I get to hear the same happy birthday song everyday now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423461
> 
> View attachment 3423464
> 
> 
> He was singing happy birthday while holding his ice cream.


What beautiful boys Cremel.
Hope you are relaxing a bit this weekend.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Welcome home Corde, glad you had safe travels if not random adventures in the airport.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Kyokei said:


> Thank you! I really like this brand as well. I haven't tried any of their sunglasses yet because I have very high prescription lenses so my lenses often cost more than the frames alone so try to be minimalist. But I will go back to them for another black pair in a different style I think if my other ones can't be fixed.
> 
> The entire ordeal made me wish Hermes made eyewear.


Nice frames kyokei, I am just about to get some new glasses and need to find some nice ones.
I have quite a small face, but a really high prescription so struggle a bit to find flattering styles.
I don't think that this brand is available over here unfortunately though.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Is anyone else having issues with seeing pictures in posts?
Madame's snack pictures and rainne's luggage one's are not showing for me.
But I can see Kyokei's glasses frames and Cremel's one's?


----------



## Kyokei

CapriTrotteur said:


> Nice frames kyokei, I am just about to get some new glasses and need to find some nice ones.
> I have quite a small face, but a really high prescription so struggle a bit to find flattering styles.
> I don't think that this brand is available over here unfortunately though.



I also have a very small face but a high prescription. Most frames are far too large for me even though they look great on other people. These are a vintage style from the 80s that was recently reissued for a limited time. I tried on a few other pairs that I loved, but they were too big on my face.



CapriTrotteur said:


> Is anyone else having issues with seeing pictures in posts?
> Madame's snack pictures and rainne's luggage one's are not showing for me.
> But I can see Kyokei's glasses frames and Cremel's one's?



I have been having a hard time uploading pictures. It won't let me do it from the phone app anymore. I have to email it to myself, take a screenshot, and then upload it from my laptop....


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Strange things that can happen in Newark airport
> 
> 
> The departure of our flight back from Scotland was delayed three hours because of weather on the east coast.  This resulted in a long layover in Newark.  After doing my shopping lap, I sent DH back to Brookstone to look at the roller bags, leaving me with the luggage.
> 
> 
> An older man, who looked like he should have been a dock worker, asked if anyone was sitting in DH’s seat which was across from me.  I told him he could have it since we were hogging 5 chairs.  He asked if DH was a big guy, cause he didn’t want any trouble.  I said yes he was big, but he was friendly.  *The man said he was going to make DH an offer he couldn’t refuse.*  Then he said “$500”.  I am thinking WTF?  Then he said, “He can keep the car and the house.  $500.”
> 
> 
> Then I am thinking “He did not just offer $500 for my body.”  I am pretty tired from lack of sleep and two consecutive days of hard travel, so my plan becomes “when you see crazy coming, cross the street.”  I am packing up our computers, and DH returns.  The guy looks at DH and says $500.  DH has the WTF look.  I tell him we are going to eat now, at take him by the arm, and beat feet.
> 
> 
> We are both sort of delirious, but mostly unfazed.  Food is a bigger problem than what just happened.  Fortunately for the perv, we have a lot of distance between us and him before DH gets the full story.  We head for a place that I thought was an internet café, that turns out to be a sushi restaurant.  Easy to mix up—right?  Airport sushi is a dicey choice, but everything else looked worse.  All of eating establishment in Newark have gone to Ipad ordering, so we decided to man up and fight technology for sushi.
> 
> 
> The layout of the sushi place is rows of back-to-back counters with about 8 stools on each side.  It is right in the center of the big aisle between gates.  When seated, you face your ipad and the people on the counter across from you.  NOBODY can execute the whole ordering process without running into trouble.  DH and I were haggling over whether you swipe the credit card when we order or when the food comes.  The couple facing us weighs in.  We start chatting and learn that he is a guest conductor who will be conducting the orchestra in our town in January.  She was British and worked for Chanel.
> 
> 
> We really hit it off with this couple and are making plans for dinner when they are in town.  *Then Crazy Linda elbows her way into our conversation.  *CL is 65, tiny, well dressed, is from Texas, looks like she has raided Madame B’s jewelry suite, and says people tell her she looks like that actress married to Fang.  Oh, that would be Phyllis Diller.  (From here on CL means Crazy Linda, not shoes).  When CL says something, one of two things happens.  We all sit there with slack jaws cause we don’t know what to say or we all burst out laughing.
> 
> 
> CL tells us that she is attractive in the dark.  (Laughter),  DH quotes Ben Frankin that “all cats look gray in the dark”.  She responds that she likes her cat better.  (Slack jaws).  Ya know.  It was just that morning, I had had a talk with DH about limiting his rapport building with people who are obviously crazy, but did he listen?  nooooo. CL had a professional career and we have the same professional credentials.  DH tells her about my two careers, and starts reverentially cooing that I am brilliant.  I get up, grab my purse, and start to run.  But we wanted to talk to the conductor and Chanel lady some more so I just pretend I needed to stretch.  We try to carry on the conversation and mostly ignore Crazy Linda.
> 
> 
> Crazy Linda goes to the gate to check on her standby status, and comes back with two people and says “look who I found.”  Since she and the other woman are both platinum blond and obviously from Texas, we figure it is her daughter. But no.  They are total strangers.  When you put three crazy, slightly drunk Texans at a stand up counter with booze, it turns into an instant party.
> 
> 
> Let me describe Texans 2 and 3.  The woman has porn star boobs.  She made triple Ds look like nothing.  She is 53 and runs medical spas in Dallas and specializes in fat removal so she has a 19 inch waist, which, of course, she shows us.  Her waist was pretty amazing.  He is 64, has a red beefy face, is wearing a cowboy hat and jacket.  At this point, my verbal filters have totally crashed, so I say to them “Central casting sent you over to play Texans—right?”  Crazy Linda says “I just love it when people fit stereotypes.”  (Burst of laughter).
> 
> 
> They start telling us about themselves.  He dated porn star lady for a year before knowing her name and just calls her “Cornbread” because she is blond.  He tells us how much he made selling businesses and at one point drops the word billion which he invested in his cattle ranch and retired at 41.  I am thinking he probably hasn’t had a sober day since.  Cornbread is over there flipping her big hair and stroking her self.   She and Crazy Linda are hugging each other.  We and the other sane couple are exchanging  words like “surreal”, “Felllini”,  “plastic surgery gone wrong”, and “off her tree”.  And DH and I were not even drinking.
> 
> 
> The Texans’ plane is full loaded and the door is about to shut and these people can’t figure out if they have paid their bill yet.  He wants to buy us all a couple of rounds of drinks.  He pulls out a wad of bills 1.5 inches thick.  Since my filter was still not functioning, I say “Can’t you just carry a wallet like a normal person?”  Then he tells us he has another $20,000 in his boot and he usually carries a gun there.  Glad he didn’t have it on him.  Things could have gone from bad to worse.  They leave and things calm down, sort of.
> 
> 
> CL once again goes to the gate but asks me to guard her bag.  It is a giant Chanel open tote, which she leaves on top of a stool, gapping open.  There is a big zip lock bag overflowing with prescription drugs.  She says “if anyone wants any, its ok, they are just old people drugs”.  I am thinking “nanh—those are crazy person drugs and you have missed a few doses.”  At least my filter worked and I didn’t say that.
> 
> 
> All this insanity gets too exhausting for me, and I claim it is time to go to our gate, which it was not.   DH doesn’t want to leave because he and the conductor are discussing the philosophy of Marx.  Then the guys are talking about us staying with them in Berlin, and I don’t care.  I can understand that surviving craziness is a bonding experience, but get me out of here.
> 
> 
> We finally make it home at about 1am.  All I can say now is it felt good to be home in my own bed.  Sometimes, new experiences are just too much.


Amazing experience!  What a memory you have for details, Cordeliere!


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> That subject came up years ago, and the answer was that they were not interested in having an eyeglass/sunglasses line.  I believe they felt the market was saturated and it certainly has only gotten worse.  I hear ya about the cost of the glasses.  My DH has that issue as well and he was floored when he just got the bill for his newest pair, especially considering he ordered the same exact frame that he had before.
> 
> I should mention that he chose to soften the blow of the bill by having me use MY credit card to pay for them lol!


Is $700 unusual for the whole enchilada, glasses + progressive lenses?  I bought some teal cat-eyes which colorwise look good on me but I didn't take a picture so I didn't realize that  maybe angular frames are not the best design when I am a little bit . . . rounded.  I only really saw what they looked like when the new lenses were in.  

New frames are not easy to buy.   I got a pair of Gucci frames -- not for the name, they just happened to look good, I got compliments.  But they pinch tiny schnoze and if I don't have them tight the glasses slide down and I feel their weight.   Kyokei, maybe when the time comes for cataract surgery, you will benefit from it sufficiently that you won't have to wear glasses for a while.   I am so happy that happened to me but it's a benefit that doesn't last forever b/c vision will deteriorate to some degree over time.  I already see it happening.


----------



## Kyokei

eagle1002us said:


> Is $700 unusual for the whole enchilada, glasses + progressive lenses?  I bought some teal cat-eyes which colorwise look good on me but I didn't take a picture so I didn't realize that  maybe angular frames are not the best design when I am a little bit . . . rounded.  I only really saw what they looked like when the new lenses were in.
> 
> New frames are not easy to buy.   I got a pair of Gucci frames -- not for the name, they just happened to look good, I got compliments.  But they pinch tiny schnoze and if I don't have them tight the glasses slide down and I feel their weight.   Kyokei, maybe when the time comes for cataract surgery, you will benefit from it sufficiently that you won't have to wear glasses for a while.   I am so happy that happened to me but it's a benefit that doesn't last forever b/c vision will deteriorate to some degree over time.  I already see it happening.



Depending on your prescription! My lenses are usually a few hundred. It has been a while, but I think around 6 or so? I'll find out Monday I guess. My last frames were around $1k I think, but these were only $395. You made it out well with $700.

I have been wearing glasses since I was 5 so I feel odd without them. I don't look like myself. I tried contacts before but didn't like it.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

eagle1002us said:


> Is $700 unusual for the whole enchilada, glasses + progressive lenses?  I bought some teal cat-eyes which colorwise look good on me but I didn't take a picture so I didn't realize that  maybe angular frames are not the best design when I am a little bit . . . rounded.  I only really saw what they looked like when the new lenses were in.
> 
> New frames are not easy to buy.   I got a pair of Gucci frames -- not for the name, they just happened to look good, I got compliments.  But they pinch tiny schnoze and if I don't have them tight the glasses slide down and I feel their weight.   Kyokei, maybe when the time comes for cataract surgery, you will benefit from it sufficiently that you won't have to wear glasses for a while.   I am so happy that happened to me but it's a benefit that doesn't last forever b/c vision will deteriorate to some degree over time.  I already see it happening.





Kyokei said:


> Depending on your prescription! My lenses are usually a few hundred. It has been a while, but I think around 6 or so? I'll find out Monday I guess. My last frames were around $1k I think, but these were only $395. You made it out well with $700.
> 
> I have been wearing glasses since I was 5 so I feel odd without them. I don't look like myself. I tried contacts before but didn't like it.


Yowzer, finally something is cheaper in the UK than the US!
Single vision lenses and frames are typically around £100 here and most have a 2 for 1 offer.
High prescriptions are not charged more for.
Designer come out at 100-£150 in most opticians, but they are not the high end designers like Chanel etc, just more mainstream, like Boss, Lagerfeld, Karen Millen etc.
Varifocals are more like £150 ish and again, you can get a 2 for 1.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> Is $700 unusual for the whole enchilada, glasses + progressive lenses?  I bought some teal cat-eyes which colorwise look good on me but I didn't take a picture so I didn't realize that  maybe angular frames are not the best design when I am a little bit . . . rounded.  I only really saw what they looked like when the new lenses were in.
> 
> New frames are not easy to buy.   I got a pair of Gucci frames -- not for the name, they just happened to look good, I got compliments.  But they pinch tiny schnoze and if I don't have them tight the glasses slide down and I feel their weight.   Kyokei, maybe when the time comes for cataract surgery, you will benefit from it sufficiently that you won't have to wear glasses for a while.   I am so happy that happened to me but it's a benefit that doesn't last forever b/c vision will deteriorate to some degree over time.  I already see it happening.


My DH's glasses were around 800.  The frames are rimless so I ask myself what the cost is there.  His lenses are just very expensive and they are not progressives.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> Is $700 unusual for the whole enchilada, glasses + progressive lenses?



It has been a few years since I have gotten new glasses so I don't remember exactly, but I am pretty sure that I have gotten glasses at $700 and more.  The prescription is about $100 from a free standing optometrist unless you go to Costco.  Frames can range from $100 to $350 depending on taste and brand.  The big variable is the prescription.  A simple prescription can be as little as $100.  Progressive lenses are expensive.  There is variability there depending on the number of layers and the sight pattern and the quality of the company that executes the lens.  And then there are add ons like anti-glare.  So $700 does not sound unreasonable to me.  Could be less but could be more.


----------



## Mininana

Hi everyone!! My greeting is short but just wanted to share my view. This was yesterday. It was such a beautiful day! Can't say the same about today. Cold and rainy.


----------



## rainneday

Mindi B said:


> This, this, this.  Travel is so hard now, and the complications and responsibilities of traveling with children blow my mind.  I honestly couldn't do it: parenting well is the hardest job in the world.



Baha, this is what I tell our therapist! If you are doing it well, parenting is hard...but rewarding! 



cremel said:


> Dear Rainneday,
> 
> What you are telling deeply impressed me. Our trip was nothing compared with yours(ashamed). My son got sick for a whole week when in Paris and toulouse.  We were stopped by the security in Minneapolis at one point. The security questioned my DH about his job!! DH was so tired that he just answered casually. That security guy was obviously upset. He then sent us to have our luggage checked. Clearly we were holding small babies and coming back from France included two flights. Everyone was exhausted. Luckily the other officiers saw that our kids were tired and we already stayed in line for close to forty five minutes. He just let us go. After that I was discouraged to go to France and said only to go back when kids are older. Now that I read your story what we have to deal with is really easy.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I certainly love to go to Maui with the kids too.  We are going to Sandpiper Club Med at the end of October.



Ok, so I would take what we went through over having a sick kid any day. Poor you and your poor little guy! How frustrating, did you have to seek medical care in Paris? They need to start a security line just for families traveling with children, at the very least then we won't hold up the line for everyone else. 

Ahhh have a fun trip in October, Club Med is all-inclusive (child care, dining etc.), right?



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh my. I always feel so sorry for families traveling with children. It seems overwhelming to me. You guys have my complete respect. The nut allergy thing must be a nightmare.
> 
> Rainneday, we usually stay in wailea. I have stayed in kapualu in the past as well and it was wonderful too. When I loved in Houston it was such an easy trip. From Boston it is a very difficult trip. I don't mind flying at all. I used to go every year for my birthday. But DH hates the flights. Europe is so much easier from here. That's why I switched to traveling to  Europe and especially Paris. And that how I fell down the slippery slope. [emoji23] I think I need less retail therapy and more beach therapy.



You know, the older I get the more I realize that sometimes (most of the time) my patience has become too thin to not pay the extra $$ necessary to make things comfortable. This is why, the next time we travel, I fully intend to get those passes that make it easier to pass through security. I had figured that a domestic trip would be relatively breezy, uh-uh, was I wrong. I did the majority of my travels pre-9/11 and I do miss those days. I remember being stopped by customs upon entering Milan because we had so many pairs of jeans in our luggage, I guess they thought we had intended to sell them, ha. And once, when I was just a child, we flew to Hawaii with my grandparents. My grandmother had gifted me a doll before the flight and the security insisted that we remove the doll's head to check inside its hollow body. Why the x-ray machine was not sufficient, I do not know, but it caused an epic meltdown (from me, not my grandma). I don't think that doll's head ever fit properly after that.

Wailea is beautiful, as is Kapalua, there are such mellow beaches right there. Up past Kapalua is where we renewed our vows. I understand your DH and his flight aversion, I have it too, as does my DH (who knows a ton about aeronautics). My kids are calm, cool and collected on flights, go figure. You should be safe on Maui as far as retail therapy, they do have 2 LV locations (with a decent sized discount compared to the mainland), Tiffany, maybe Gucci?? Not sure. Are you palnning to do any spa days?


----------



## rainneday

gracekelly said:


> I told the Security guy  at Heathrow that at LAX they didn't make you take out the liquids and at Heathrow they did.  Here is the answer I received from the guy at Heathrow:  we all have the same  book of rules  but how we implement them is different.  Good answer!  Of course the traveler is totally confused as to what to do and where to do it.  The other issue we had was at Immigration at Heathrow (where you were actually going through immigration to Ireland/ though on the UK side) when they separated the EU from  non-EU travelers.  All the signage indicated that  non-EU did not have to fill out certain forms, but when we reached the agent, he sent us back to fill them out.  He did this with all people from the US.  Plus, we are now immortalized with a digital picture in a computer which was subsequently matched to each of us at the gate prior to boarding.  I don't mind that and think it is a good security measure and certainly keeps track of people and that seems to be what it is all about lately.  Taking our yogurt is not that important a feature to the overall problem.




I had anticipated a big kerfuffle because we were bringing so many strange liquids and special dietary needs on our trip, I asked our doctors for notes specifically detailing why we should be allowed to bring these items, it seemed to help (for flying domestically anyway). Just FYI for anyone who can't eat airplane food, or needs to bring a certain type of liquid-based food, it's worth a shot.


----------



## rainneday

CapriTrotteur said:


> Is anyone else having issues with seeing pictures in posts?
> Madame's snack pictures and rainne's luggage one's are not showing for me.
> But I can see Kyokei's glasses frames and Cremel's one's?



My pics are gone , I can see Kyokei's.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe, 

Some of you might remember I set a goal to get a new trophy on my Apple Watch and get my activity goal for the month, I did it! I was so close to blowing it over this weekend, Sunday I had to drag myself downstairs to workout but I did it. Today I started the next month to see if I can get a multi month streak going. 

DH and I discovered our 10 year anniversary of our first date is coming up. I may already be eyeing up a little something on eBay to mark the occasion  but besides gifts, I am sticking to my Fall bags that are on order. I just have to have faith that they'll turn up. 

I read this article about Hermes and they said that we succumb to impulse buys of the other categories because of the craving for a bag. It has given me pause as I've bought 3 pairs of shoes in the last 2 months. I'm trying to be more mindful of my spending, not necessarily curbing it but trying to dig into what I really want. 

Hope everyone is doing well! Here's my trophy:


----------



## EmileH

Rainneday, I'll definitely spend some time at the spa. There are some great spas on Maui. Travel is definitely difficult. I just psych myself up not to think about it. That's awful about your doll. How mean!

Congratulations Mrs Owen. Amazing! You are an inspiration. 

I need to read that article. I have felt myself slipping into that mindset and tried to pull myself back. I hope if I'm honest with myself that I can say that I love everything that I bought. I really can't think of anything that I think "yes, I could probably have done without that." I do know that sometimes I feel that something is a bit overpriced but I rationalize it because it helps me to maintain my relationship.


----------



## Cordeliere

Congrats Mrs O.   The trophy is really nicely styled.   You are a role model for us all.

I can relate to the buying something because what you want is not available.   The other side of it is passing on things that aren't in the plan and regretting it.  Hermes scarcity is a bit like food insecurity.  You worry you might starve.

I was super frustrated a few months back (before Paris) that I could not find any of the vintage bags I wanted in the colors I wanted.  The ostrich clutch I bought in Paris and lot of scarves over the recent past has eased the frustration.   Now I am looking back at a bag I passed on and kicking myself because I wanted black in that style and the really nice one that was available was blue.  I don't want to end up with too many blue bags, or too many black bags, or too many rouge h, or too many raisin/purple bags.  Paris triggered a new interest in blue so the whole plan changed.   

Hermes just makes a person nuts, doesn't it?  I careen between trying to rigidly stick to my plan and trying to be flexible to respond to unexpected opportunities.   Since you can't ever know what you will be able to get in the future, it is so hard to plan.


----------



## Cordeliere

rainneday said:


> You know, the older I get the more I realize that sometimes (most of the time) my patience has become too thin to not pay the extra $$ necessary to make things comfortable. This is why, the next time we travel, I fully intend to get those passes that make it easier to pass through security.



We got the TSA pre check.  It is awesome not to have to take off our shoes or belts or jackets.  And we can leave our computers in their cases. And you can have more compliant liquids whatever that means.   You have to plan ahead a little bit to get one before a trip.  It was 6-7 weeks between when we made the appointment and we could get in for the interview.  And of course, DH's appointment was before lunch and mine was after.  But my approval came almost instantly and DH's didn't come for weeks.

We plan to get the one for customs since we are sitting on 830,000 frequent flyer miles.  Don't know what that gets you but anything helps.  Especially when trying to make a tight connection home if your international flight is delayed.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> So glad it gave you a giggle.
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed how random it seems.  Some times they do nothing when they should at least give you a once over.  Other times they are crazy.  Our guy at US customs seemed hung over and made us both take off our glasses and really scrutinized us.   The Scottish security people inspected my yogurt and let it go.  In the US  the agricultural people confiscated our sandwiches and apples but let the yogurt go through.  Then the US security people snagged the yogurt.  The people ahead of us in security were from the Phillipines or somewhere like that and they had a whole back pack full of boxed, vacuum sealed dinners and vegetables and 90% were allowed through.


I came back from a visit to Canada and the agent said to lose the apple and I said it's from Canada and he said, Oh, Canada! and waved me thru.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Congrats Mrs O.   The trophy is really nicely styled.   You are a role model for us all.
> 
> I can relate to the buying something because what you want is not available.   The other side of it is passing on things that aren't in the plan and regretting it.  Hermes scarcity is a bit like food insecurity.  *You worry you might starve.*
> 
> I was super frustrated a few months back (before Paris) that I could not find any of the vintage bags I wanted in the colors I wanted.  The ostrich clutch I bought in Paris and lot of scarves over the recent past has eased the frustration.   Now I am looking back at a bag I passed on and kicking myself because I wanted black in that style and the really nice one that was available was blue.  I don't want to end up with too many blue bags, or too many black bags, or too many rouge h, or too many raisin/purple bags.  Paris triggered a new interest in blue so the whole plan changed.
> 
> Hermes just makes a person nuts, doesn't it?  I careen between trying to rigidly stick to my plan and trying to be flexible to respond to unexpected opportunities.   Since you can't ever know what you will be able to get in the future, it is so hard to plan.


 Exactly.  It's starving in the midst of plenty -- having a bunch of stuff but not having the one piece that might make you feel like, "This is all I need. The search is over."   (first world problems).  Instead of the god Hermes H should be called Diana, for the goddess of the hunt.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Very cool!  I love this brand and have their sunnies.  Very understated and under the radar.


Fun glasses!   The optician I use has a whole bunch of new stock of the 50's style classes with a top colored plastic rim and the rest is clear plastic.  What i used to consider dorky may become cool.   Hard to imagine.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> Fun glasses!   The optician I use has a whole bunch of new stock of the 50's style classes with a top colored plastic rim and the rest is clear plastic.  What i used to consider dorky may become cool.   Hard to imagine.


Yes, wait a few decades and back they come.  The glasses that kids wore in grammar school are now all the rage.


----------



## eagle1002us

CapriTrotteur said:


> Yowzer, finally something is cheaper in the UK than the US!
> Single vision lenses and frames are typically around £100 here and most have a 2 for 1 offer.
> High prescriptions are not charged more for.
> Designer come out at 100-£150 in most opticians, but they are not the high end designers like Chanel etc, just more mainstream, like Boss, Lagerfeld, Karen Millen etc.
> Varifocals are more like £150 ish and again, you can get a 2 for 1.


Wow.   That is amazing.   There are places around that charge less than what I paid (the $700) and since DH gets his glasses from one, I tried it.  Once.  Got a pair of Tom Ford glasses. Not super expensive, and I got compliments on them.   But they pinched.  Couldn't get them to stop pinching.  I returned to the other chain b/c they are convenient to drop in for an adjustment.   That's part of the  $700 I guess.   It is very hard to get glasses to stay on a tiny schnoze.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> Instead of the god Hermes H should be called Diana, for the goddess of the hunt.



Brilliant.   

And when you have been vigorously hunting, it is hard to stop.  Recently I have to ask myself, do i really want another scarf now or do I just enjoy the hunt.


----------



## eagle1002us

rainneday said:


> It was kind of a nightmare, honestly. The return trip was rough, my husband looked like a sherpa. I didn't realize SFO was so large and after deplaning we walked for what seemed like miles until we got to our luggage (where there were luggage carts). We only checked 3 bags, so most of the time we had all of these bags on our bodies somewhere and then 3 carseats too.
> 
> For sure, the next time we fly we are getting those fast-pass type of boarding passes. Heading out going through security was uhmm tricky, we had special medical machines and medicines, liquids in ounces over the limit (but accompanied by doctors' notes), and my DH who has pretty high level military clearance was pulled aside and padded down because of a jump-drive. They accused him of carrying a pocket knife! Actually, first TSA said that one of our car seats had set off an alarm and we could choose who got padded down. _Of course _DH is going to volunteer once he saw the look on my face (who has ever heard of letting a couple choose who gets padded down??). They claimed that he had a pocket knife and so he had to carefully empty all of his pockets onto a counter...where he ended up leaving the luggage keys!!! Before we got to the plane I was sure to ask if they served nuts on board so that I knew to wipe everything down (kids with nut allergies), they told me that they didn't...I wiped things down anyway. When we were landing they went around handing out macadamia nuts . But we survived and had a great time! And I wish we could go again this year!
> 
> 
> Me too!



On the news I heard that dogs who sniff people are now being used in some places to accelerate the process.  Good thing I've outgrown my childhood fear of dogs (for the most, unless they bark).


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Yes, wait a few decades and back they come.  The glasses that kids wore in grammar school are now all the rage.



And speaking of things coming back..... the young super models with the chiseled waists are now wearing fanny packs with crop tops.  Except they call it "hands free".


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> It has been a few years since I have gotten new glasses so I don't remember exactly, but I am pretty sure that I have gotten glasses at $700 and more.  The prescription is about $100 from a free standing optometrist unless you go to Costco.  Frames can range from $100 to $350 depending on taste and brand.  The big variable is the prescription.  A simple prescription can be as little as $100.  Progressive lenses are expensive.  There is variability there depending on the number of layers and the sight pattern and the quality of the company that executes the lens.  And then there are add ons like anti-glare.  So $700 does not sound unreasonable to me.  Could be less but could be more.


Thank you Kyokei, gracekelly, and Cordeliere.  I reported to DH that according to a tpf survey my glasses were in fact fairly reasonable in cost.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Brilliant.
> 
> And when you have been vigorously hunting, it is hard to stop.  Recently I have to ask myself, do i really want another scarf now or do I just enjoy the hunt.


H is like the one store in the universe that I find it hard to say I'm just browsing.   I can walk into NM, even Tiffany and browse away.   Not there.   Because I soon find an HS to try on or want to look at how I look with a different purse.  The guy that heads (or did head) H said they create desire!   Darn right!  It's easier to pass by all sorts of other brands' stuff than theirs.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you Kyokei, gracekelly, and Cordeliere.  I reported to DH that according to a tpf survey my glasses were in fact fairly reasonable in cost.


tPF is just like the Wikipedia or a Google search


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> tPF is just like the Wikipedia or a Google search



But with more philosophy and humor.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> But with more philosophy and humor.


And much better writing (you!) and pictures!


----------



## rainneday

eagle1002us said:


> On the news I heard that dogs who sniff people are now being used in some places to accelerate the process.  Good thing I've outgrown my childhood fear of dogs (for the most, unless they bark).



They had the dogs sniff the line at SFO, this was pre-security check. Yeah, I can see how this would be problematic if you have a fear of dogs! 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rainneday, I'll definitely spend some time at the spa. There are some great spas on Maui. Travel is definitely difficult. I just psych myself up not to think about it. That's awful about your doll. How mean!
> 
> Congratulations Mrs Owen. Amazing! You are an inspiration.
> 
> I need to read that article. I have felt myself slipping into that mindset and tried to pull myself back. I hope if I'm honest with myself that I can say that I love everything that I bought. I really can't think of anything that I think "yes, I could probably have done without that." I do know that sometimes I feel that something is a bit overpriced but I rationalize it because it helps me to maintain my relationship.



Oooh you are going to have such a relaxing trip! We did a massage at the Montage and their private pool area is exceptional. I tried the eucalyptus room but could only take about 5 minutes before I had to escape. 

It's funny, that memory of my doll is so vivid that I can even picture where everyone was standing when it happened. 

When I first started buying at H I felt like I needed to show my face in there at least every two weeks, plus I was super addicted to the luxury shopping experience itself.  Now that I am comfortable with my local store I go in maybe once a month...if I lived closer to it I would probably be there more often. It helps if you love your SA, I feel like I am having a girls' day when I shop with her so that is also a motivation! & I would be lying if I said that I didn't pay any attention to how much I have spent there, I think that we probably all keep a general mental tally and hope that it adds up to being considered a good (and rewarded) client. 



Cordeliere said:


> *
> I can relate to the buying something because what you want is not available.   The other side of it is passing on things that aren't in the plan and regretting it.  Hermes scarcity is a bit like food insecurity.  You worry you might starve.*
> 
> *Hermes just makes a person nuts, doesn't it?  I careen between trying to rigidly stick to my plan and trying to be flexible to respond to unexpected opportunities.   Since you can't ever know what you will be able to get in the future, it is so hard to plan*.



This ^ _so_ much. 



Cordeliere said:


> We got the TSA pre check.  It is awesome not to have to take off our shoes or belts or jackets.  And we can leave our computers in their cases. And you can have more compliant liquids whatever that means.   You have to plan ahead a little bit to get one before a trip.  It was 6-7 weeks between when we made the appointment and we could get in for the interview.  And of course, DH's appointment was before lunch and mine was after.  But my approval came almost instantly and DH's didn't come for weeks.
> 
> We plan to get the one for customs since we are sitting on 830,000 frequent flyer miles.  Don't know what that gets you but anything helps.  Especially when trying to make a tight connection home if your international flight is delayed.


\

This is really great info to know, thank you! 830,000 frequent flyer miles!!! I am envious! Congrats!


----------



## Cordeliere

rainneday said:


> This is really great info to know, thank you! 830,000 frequent flyer miles!!! I am envious! Congrats!



We got those miles by charging everything on airline credit cards.   I can easily go a month without using actual money.  Even the parking meters in LA took credit cards.   I charge a $1.25 ice cream cone at the McD drive through rather than pulling out cash.  It is easier and. it all adds up.   Of course we pay the whole balance off each month so we have no interest charges.  I wish we could pay our mortgage by credit card.

Even though we have an American Airlines card, we each applied for another in flight on our trip back from Paris.  That promotion earned us each 40,000 miles when they approved us.  On the trip to Scotland, we went United.  They had an in-flight promotion to encourage people to apply for a credit card and it earned takers 30,000 miles.  We passed on that one because we don't want any more credit.   We only took one big trip in about an 8 year period when I was working really hard, so we were accumulating miles faster than we were burning them.  It is really not hard to do.  

We had a little freak out last month thinking our miles were expiring.  That is why we took two trips in a row.  The statements say they all expire in about 18 months.  If you go into the fine print online, it says the miles never expire as long as you keep the card active.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you Kyokei, gracekelly, and Cordeliere.  I reported to DH that according to a tpf survey my glasses were in fact fairly reasonable in cost.



The electronic spies of the internet are watching us.   The banner ad at the top of this page, as I write, advertises prescription glasses for $6.95. The period in the middle of that cost is not a mistake.    Here is the link in case it has changed by the time you read this.  Shhh  Don't tell your DH.

http://www.zennioptical.com/?gclid=CLaukNOpo84CFckkhgod38YKRw


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> The electronic spies of the internet are watching us.   The banner ad at the top of this page, as I write, advertises prescription glasses for $6.95. The period in the middle of that cost is not a mistake.    Here is the link in case it has changed by the time you read this.  Shhh  Don't tell your DH.
> 
> http://www.zennioptical.com/?gclid=CLaukNOpo84CFckkhgod38YKRw



The ads are different for everyone Cordy, so you got glasses. I get a pair of pants I googled following me around reminding me that they are not available in my size on sale.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> The ads are different for everyone Cordy, so you got glasses. I get a pair of pants I googled following me around reminding me that they are not available in my size on sale.



That is hilarious.   The electronic spies are really good.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> The electronic spies of the internet are watching us.   The banner ad at the top of this page, as I write, advertises prescription glasses for $6.95. The period in the middle of that cost is not a mistake.    Here is the link in case it has changed by the time you read this.  Shhh  Don't tell your DH.
> 
> http://www.zennioptical.com/?gclid=CLaukNOpo84CFckkhgod38YKRw





MrsOwen3 said:


> The ads are different for everyone Cordy, so you got glasses. I get a pair of pants I googled following me around reminding me that they are not available in my size on sale.





Cordeliere said:


> That is hilarious.   The electronic spies are really good.



I had a bit of freak out on Sunday over this, I got a HM Revenue & Customs banner on the top (UK IRS).
Wasn't a happy camper since I never use my home laptop for work, and hate to see anything tax related on my "fun" side.
I am constantly logging into HMRC on my works machine, but not this one.
So they can track you down even when you don't look at in on specific devices!!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

eagle1002us said:


> Wow.   That is amazing.   There are places around that charge less than what I paid (the $700) and since DH gets his glasses from one, I tried it.  Once.  Got a pair of Tom Ford glasses. Not super expensive, and I got compliments on them.   But they pinched.  Couldn't get them to stop pinching.  I returned to the other chain b/c they are convenient to drop in for an adjustment.   That's part of the  $700 I guess.   It is very hard to get glasses to stay on a tiny schnoze.


Comfort is so important with glasses, so totally understand why you shop where you do.
I placed my order yesterday for my new glasses.
I now need some prescription reading glasses to wear with my contacts, as well as glasses with varifocal lenses for both distance and reading.
We were looking at frames and I found 2 I liked, and decided I would go for the 2 for 1 deal with the varifocals and a pair of reading.
I had a favourite frame which I wanted to have for both the reading and varifocal, and then the second frame for the 2nd varifocal.
Priced it up, then DH said what's the point of having 3 pairs, you might as well just have the 2 pairs, one reading, one vraifocal.
So they priced the 2 pairs up in my "favourite" frame, and the total price for the 2 was more than for the 3!
So I am now having 3 pairs of glasses, 2 in a Red or Dead frame, the other the opticians own brand, with 2 sets of "Reactions" tints and the most expensive degree of "varifocal".
Weighing in at £332.00 so no too bad really. The 2 pairs were going to be £356.00.  Absolutely bonkers!!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Mininana said:


> Hi everyone!! My greeting is short but just wanted to share my view. This was yesterday. It was such a beautiful day! Can't say the same about today. Cold and rainy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427873


Welcome to the UK Mininana!!
That does look like a beautiful day.
Hope that you are having a fun time over here.
If you need any help with anything please feel free to ask.
PM me if you prefer.


----------



## Cordeliere

CapriTrotteur said:


> I had a bit of freak out on Sunday over this, I got a HM Revenue & Customs banner on the top (UK IRS).
> Wasn't a happy camper since I never use my home laptop for work, and hate to see anything tax related on my "fun" side.
> I am constantly logging into HMRC on my works machine, but not this one.
> So they can track you down even when you don't look at in on specific devices!!



Wow.  That is worse than the greedy advertisers.  

Sometimes DH and I will be discussing things and not even looking them up on the internet and an ad will appear.  That really freaks us because we imagine they are eavesdropping on us.  There was an episode of the Good Wife where the NSA turned Alicia's cell phone into a hot spot and were listening to everything from client conversations to her having sex.  That didn't do anything to make us feel better.


----------



## Cordeliere

CapriTrotteur said:


> Comfort is so important with glasses, so totally understand why you shop where you do.
> I placed my order yesterday for my new glasses.
> I now need some prescription reading glasses to wear with my contacts, as well as glasses with varifocal lenses for both distance and reading.
> We were looking at frames and I found 2 I liked, and decided I would go for the 2 for 1 deal with the varifocals and a pair of reading.
> I had a favourite frame which I wanted to have for both the reading and varifocal, and then the second frame for the 2nd varifocal.
> Priced it up, then DH said what's the point of having 3 pairs, you might as well just have the 2 pairs, one reading, one vraifocal.
> So they priced the 2 pairs up in my "favourite" frame, and the total price for the 2 was more than for the 3!
> So I am now having 3 pairs of glasses, 2 in a Red or Dead frame, the other the opticians own brand, with 2 sets of "Reactions" tints and the most expensive degree of "varifocal".
> Weighing in at £332.00 so no too bad really. The 2 pairs were going to be £356.00.  Absolutely bonkers!!



Your post reminds me of one of the reasons I am fed up with having old eyes.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Some of you might remember I set a goal to get a new trophy on my Apple Watch and get my activity goal for the month, I did it! I was so close to blowing it over this weekend, Sunday I had to drag myself downstairs to workout but I did it. Today I started the next month to see if I can get a multi month streak going.
> 
> DH and I discovered our 10 year anniversary of our first date is coming up. I may already be eyeing up a little something on eBay to mark the occasion  but besides gifts, I am sticking to my Fall bags that are on order. I just have to have faith that they'll turn up.
> 
> I read this article about Hermes and they said that we succumb to impulse buys of the other categories because of the craving for a bag. It has given me pause as I've bought 3 pairs of shoes in the last 2 months. I'm trying to be more mindful of my spending, not necessarily curbing it but trying to dig into what I really want.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! Here's my trophy:
> View attachment 3428081


Good job MrsO!
Congrats on staying motivated!
Completely understand the impulse purchases.
Also, I find it depends on my mood. The better the initial mood, the easier it is to just think, oh why not.  If you go into the store a bit frazzled  or whatever, it is easier to stay strong.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> Wow.  That is worse than the greedy advertisers.
> 
> Sometimes DH and I will be discussing things and not even looking them up on the internet and an ad will appear.  That really freaks us because we imagine they are eavesdropping on us.  There was an episode of the Good Wife where the NSA turned Alicia's cell phone into a hot spot and were listening to everything from client conversations to her having sex.  That didn't do anything to make us feel better.


Wow, that's a bit scary.
I saw that episode, I love the Good Wife.
I must admit to being a bit paranoid.
Word is that the Amazon Fire box that has voice recognition can also "tune" into your conversation.
I am really careful when that is switched on "just" in case.
Funnily enough DH were having a conversation last night about people wearing the same clothes everyday from choice, like Mark Zuckerberg and Barack *****,  I commented that it was just like the book "1984".


----------



## cremel

Just wanted to pop up and say hello to everyone @ Corde@Rainneday@Capri@MrsO@Dharma@Ppup@Kyokei. I have a project that's due tomorrow. I am going crazy because I absolutely want to finish it so I could spend Thursday and Friday with my brother who is coming to visit...Yeah we are hosting guests again.  We grew up together and only one year apart. He asked me to purchase any H stuff that he will pay!! I recently got a bunch of scarves and shawls( have not got time to photo them and share with you yet. ) so I might get a Constance wallet this time. Let me get back to work now. [emoji51]


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Just wanted to pop up and say hello to everyone @ Corde@Rainneday@Capri@MrsO@Dharma@Ppup@Kyokei. I have a project that's due tomorrow. I am going crazy because I absolutely want to finish it so I could spend Thursday and Friday with my brother who is coming to visit...Yeah we are hosting guests again.  We grew up together and only one year apart. He asked me to purchase any H stuff that he will pay!! I recently got a bunch of scarves and shawls( have not got time to photo them and share with you yet. ) so I might get a Constance wallet this time. Let me get back to work now. [emoji51]



Wearing a sign that says "will work for wallet" ???   Get back to work.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> The ads are different for everyone Cordy, so you got glasses. I get a pair of pants I googled following me around reminding me that they are not available in my size on sale.


I get ads from VogueWigs.   I think about wigs (synthetic, b/c I don't want to fuss with hair).   Today I found a brand that had some gray in it so it would look realistic.
Thinking about this, it's much cheaper if they track me than if H did.  
Does anyone have experience with wigs?   Does wearing a wig require wearing a wig cap (not too sure what that is)?   Any hints about wig selection, wearing and care?


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> I get ads from VogueWigs.   I think about wigs (synthetic, b/c I don't want to fuss with hair).   Today I found a brand that had some gray in it so it would look realistic.
> Thinking about this, it's much cheaper if they track me than if H did.
> Does anyone have experience with wigs?   Does wearing a wig require wearing a wig cap (not too sure what that is)?   Any hints about wig selection, wearing and care?



I know someone who got a wig last year because her hair was getting very thin, but she doesn't wear it around the house because it is too hot.   I think hers is real hair.   When she first got it, it took a couple of tries for the stylist to get it cut right for her. The bangs were too long at first.   I guess they go slow because if you cut too much it doesn't grow back.   I think the styling stays in for a long time if it is a loose casual style.  Hers does not appear to need much attention.  It seems like putting on a hat.  It really improved her appearance.


----------



## eagle1002us

CapriTrotteur said:


> Comfort is so important with glasses, so totally understand why you shop where you do.
> I placed my order yesterday for my new glasses.
> I now need some prescription reading glasses to wear with my contacts, as well as glasses with varifocal lenses for both distance and reading.
> We were looking at frames and I found 2 I liked, and decided I would go for the 2 for 1 deal with the varifocals and a pair of reading.
> I had a favourite frame which I wanted to have for both the reading and varifocal, and then the second frame for the 2nd varifocal.
> Priced it up, then DH said what's the point of having 3 pairs, you might as well just have the 2 pairs, one reading, one vraifocal.
> So they priced the 2 pairs up in my "favourite" frame, and the total price for the 2 was more than for the 3!
> So I am now having 3 pairs of glasses, 2 in a Red or Dead frame, the other the opticians own brand, with 2 sets of "Reactions" tints and the most expensive degree of "varifocal".
> Weighing in at £332.00 so no too bad really. The 2 pairs were going to be £356.00.  Absolutely bonkers!!





CapriTrotteur said:


> Wow, that's a bit scary.
> I saw that episode, I love the Good Wife.
> I must admit to being a bit paranoid.
> Word is that the Amazon Fire box that has voice recognition can also "tune" into your conversation.
> I am really careful when that is switched on "just" in case.
> Funnily enough DH were having a conversation last night about people wearing the same clothes everyday from choice, like Mark Zuckerberg and Barack *****,  I commented that it was just like the book "1984".



I read 1984 maybe decades ago but the movie with John Hurt and Richard Burton still shows up on cable from time to time.   It's a really cool movie.   I think the back and forth on the televised wars shown in the coffee shop (or bar) where John Hurt hangs out is eerily realistic:  one day one party or state is an enemy, the next day it's an ally.   
I like these futuristic movies.   I still remember "The Handmaid's Tale" (book by Margaret Atwood has shown up in paper recently so it must have been reissued).   And then there's Twelve Monkeys with the pandemic theme.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Your post reminds me of one of the reasons I am fed up with having old eyes.



Did you have to have cataract surgery?   I had the surgery done at a fairly young age for it because I was highly myopic.   Eyes healed, was thrilled not to have to wear glasses.    Then one day couldn't see half the computer screen.   Called DH and said we must go to the opthalmology clinic.  He said, can't you wait and see if it gets better?  I said no we are going today.   When we got to the clinic I got thanked over and over by the doc who'd done the cataract surgery for coming straight away. Diagnosis:   I had a detached retina.   Was operated on that evening.  I had been at risk of that b/c I'd been so nearsighted.   DH was chastened but  I recovered ok.

I did get flashing lights appearing prior to the vision loss but they were so transitory and fleeting and I didn't know what they were.  One was like a firecracker.   I didn't know that the flashing lights tend to appear at night when a person is trying to fall asleep. 

 I know someone who said he'd gotten bad advice after cataract surgery.   I know he got retina damage b/c he began wearing dark glasses all the time.   All the time.  He had the same retina surgeon i had but not the same cataract surgeon.


----------



## eagle1002us

I hope my post wasn't too much of a bummer.   It was meant in the spirit of "this is what can happen."  If anyone wants to move on to a different subject that might be the right thing to do.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> I hope my post wasn't too much of a bummer.   It was meant in the spirit of "this is what can happen."  If anyone wants to move on to a different subject that might be the right thing to do.



Don't worry about it dear.  I think this is just one of those lulls where we are all talked out.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> I hope my post wasn't too much of a bummer.   It was meant in the spirit of "this is what can happen."  If anyone wants to move on to a different subject that might be the right thing to do.



So sorry this happened to you dear. Glad you are ok. I don't know anything about cataract surgery predisposing one to it. Anyone who is nearsighted is at risk. I had it happen in both my eyes but fortunately I caught it at the stage of vitreous detachment and not retinal detachment so I'm fine too. It tends to happen to people in the late 40s and 50s and since many of us are in this age group I think your warning about the symptoms and to go to an ophthalmologist immediately if it happens is a great public service. Several friends and my sister have had it happen too.

Good morning cafe. Hope everyone is well. Is it me or are the fall scarves just less interesting? I'm not finding much to bring home, which is probably for the best. I liked the charcoal wool pants that I bought so much that I'm getting them in black as well. Mrs Owen you should definitely try the culottes that you like. I'll bet they will be very flattering. There is a jacket that I want to try when I go back to have my pants hemmed, too.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So sorry this happened to you dear. Glad you are ok. I don't know anything about cataract surgery predisposing one to it. Anyone who is nearsighted is at risk. I had it happen in both my eyes but fortunately I caught it at the stage of vitreous detachment and not retinal detachment so I'm fine too. It tends to happen to people in the late 40s and 50s and since many of us are in this age group I think your warning about the symptoms and to go to an ophthalmologist immediately if it happens is a great public service. Several friends and my sister have had it happen too.
> 
> Good morning cafe. Hope everyone is well. Is it me or are the fall scarves just less interesting? I'm not finding much to bring home, which is probably for the best. I liked the charcoal wool pants that I bought so much that I'm getting them in black as well. Mrs Owen you should definitely try the culottes that you like. I'll bet they will be very flattering. There is a jacket that I want to try when I go back to have my pants hemmed, too.


Thank you for your interesting post.  I do not know anyone other than me and the person I mentioned who had this happen so it's interesting to find out it's not necessarily a rare occurrence.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So sorry this happened to you dear. Glad you are ok. I don't know anything about cataract surgery predisposing one to it. Anyone who is nearsighted is at risk. I had it happen in both my eyes but fortunately I caught it at the stage of vitreous detachment and not retinal detachment so I'm fine too. It tends to happen to people in the late 40s and 50s and since many of us are in this age group I think your warning about the symptoms and to go to an ophthalmologist immediately if it happens is a great public service. Several friends and my sister have had it happen too.
> 
> Good morning cafe. Hope everyone is well. Is it me or are the fall scarves just less interesting? I'm not finding much to bring home, which is probably for the best. I liked the charcoal wool pants that I bought so much that I'm getting them in black as well. Mrs Owen you should definitely try the culottes that you like. I'll bet they will be very flattering. There is a jacket that I want to try when I go back to have my pants hemmed, too.



Does anyone else struggle with posting from the app? I find with a quote I can't see the reply I'm typing and then i worry it will be full of typos or completely incoherent. I find I'm using the desktop/laptop a lot more to use tPF.

Pocketbook, I will be sure to check out RTW when my local boutique reopens in a few months. Apparently they're going to be carrying a much bigger selection, for now it's fairly limited. The leather culottes don't appear to have been ordered in the US but those seem like a good thing to try for in Paris, friendlier price tag and probably more selection. Not to mention that a RTW purchase seems to act like WD40 on the bag vault 

Must dash, I have a weekend project to work on though I'm sleepy today and struggling to get going! Don't know if everyone in the Cafe knows but there's a NYC meet up on the calendar, @Kyokei would love to meet you!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Does anyone else struggle with posting from the app? I find with a quote I can't see the reply I'm typing and then i worry it will be full of typos or completely incoherent. I find I'm using the desktop/laptop a lot more to use tPF.
> 
> Pocketbook, I will be sure to check out RTW when my local boutique reopens in a few months. Apparently they're going to be carrying a much bigger selection, for now it's fairly limited. The leather culottes don't appear to have been ordered in the US but those seem like a good thing to try for in Paris, friendlier price tag and probably more selection. Not to mention that a RTW purchase seems to act like WD40 on the bag vault
> 
> Must dash, I have a weekend project to work on though I'm sleepy today and struggling to get going! Don't know if everyone in the Cafe knows but there's a NYC meet up on the calendar, @Kyokei would love to meet you!



Great idea to look for them in Paris.

@Kyokei yes, it would be great if you could make it


----------



## dharma

Morning cafe ( nearly afternoon)! Lurking a bit on the forum while procrastinating a project that I'm not so excited about. Wonderful people, good for my business but not exciting me at this moment. Trying my best to make it something I am excited about, but running a little dry due to all the restrictions. 
@Kyokei, I third the idea of you joining the meet up at some point if possible. I am planning to go for all or some of it. Maybe a glass of champagne?
@Cordeliere, I love your travel reporting but the best part was the Fellini airport. I love when crazy sh#t happens. You write so well! 
@Pocketbook Pup, I'm not sure if the scarves are actually less interesting or if I've just reached a saturation point. I mean, how many does one need? No judgement of course to any collector and I do love the MYH formula that answers that question, but as I get older, I really want to pare things down. I started buying H for it's longevity. Constant purchasing defeats that philosophy. I adore your Mors selections and may cave to one of those or the grey CLF. And that may be all for now. Famous Last Words! 
It's a nice day here, hot but not as humid as it's been so when I'm done working, I may take a long dog walk if the girls can handle it. Then tonight a Shiva call. Not "good times cafe" subject matter but the family is at peace, which is always a good thing. 
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Morning cafe ( nearly afternoon)! Lurking a bit on the forum while procrastinating a project that I'm not so excited about. Wonderful people, good for my business but not exciting me at this moment. Trying my best to make it something I am excited about, but running a little dry due to all the restrictions.
> @Kyokei, I third the idea of you joining the meet up at some point if possible. I am planning to go for all or some of it. Maybe a glass of champagne?
> @Cordeliere, I love your travel reporting but the best part was the Fellini airport. I love when crazy sh#t happens. You write so well!
> @Pocketbook Pup, I'm not sure if the scarves are actually less interesting or if I've just reached a saturation point. I mean, how many does one need? No judgement of course to any collector and I do love the MYH formula that answers that question, but as I get older, I really want to pare things down. I started buying H for it's longevity. Constant purchasing defeats that philosophy. I adore your Mors selections and may cave to one of those or the grey CLF. And that may be all for now. Famous Last Words!
> It's a nice day here, hot but not as humid as it's been so when I'm done working, I may take a long dog walk if the girls can handle it. Then tonight a Shiva call. Not "good times cafe" subject matter but the family is at peace, which is always a good thing.
> Have a great day everyone!



Yes I agree. The saturation point does hit. I sent one of the csgm back. It was nice but not that inspiring. I'm not sure I'll buy any 90s this season. I look but then think do I really need it? I only have a few csgm so I can probably use a few more but might as well space them out and choose things that I love. Have a good day.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes I agree. The saturation point does hit. I sent one of the csgm back. It was nice but not that inspiring. I'm not sure I'll buy any 90s this season. I look but then think do I really need it? I only have a few csgm so I can probably use a few more but might as well space them out and choose things that I love. Have a good day.



I feel the same about this season, there's a few that caught my eye that have fallen off my radar and I'm not in a rush to get anything. I don't wear 90cms so I won't buy those anymore no matter how gorgeous they are. I love 70s but we know those are going away. CSGM are my favorite but I can only wear so many so I try to keep it to 1-2 per season and they're also DH's go to gift from H so that's nice. I only have 7 and plan to re-home one soon as my new Dallet takes the place of an older season piece that is a great color but not my style print.  I do love my giant silks as well but the designs this season aren't speaking to me. Maybe when the weather cools I'll get the urge to grab some more variety. @dharma is right, H is supposed to be forever and how many shawls can I wear in a year? Same for bags I'm realizing, as much as I continually look at new things there's few bags that feel like I would get use out of at this point. The one bag I could really use as Fall approaches is my podium order so I'm really hoping that comes soon. I've got the itch and don't want to buy yet another vintage piece to fill the void. 

Cafe, I did order the 7 Rue Paradis Insert-it should arrive today so I'll post in the bag thread what I think. I do think they're expensive but I dislike the Fourbi so hopefully this fits the bill. 

I'm having a lazy lunch but best get back to work so I can leave at a decent hour.


----------



## gracekelly

Question:  Going to a Celebration of Life party this evening.  The obvious choice is black, but this is supposed to be a celebration...what other color/style/fashion choices do I have?


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> I feel the same about this season, there's a few that caught my eye that have fallen off my radar and I'm not in a rush to get anything. I don't wear 90cms so I won't buy those anymore no matter how gorgeous they are. I love 70s but we know those are going away. CSGM are my favorite but I can only wear so many so I try to keep it to 1-2 per season and they're also DH's go to gift from H so that's nice. I only have 7 and plan to re-home one soon as my new Dallet takes the place of an older season piece that is a great color but not my style print.  I do love my giant silks as well but the designs this season aren't speaking to me. Maybe when the weather cools I'll get the urge to grab some more variety. @dharma is right, H is supposed to be forever and how many shawls can I wear in a year? Same for bags I'm realizing, as much as I continually look at new things there's few bags that feel like I would get use out of at this point. The one bag I could really use as Fall approaches is my podium order so I'm really hoping that comes soon. I've got the itch and don't want to buy yet another vintage piece to fill the void.
> 
> Cafe, I did order the 7 Rue Paradis Insert-it should arrive today so I'll post in the bag thread what I think. I do think they're expensive but I dislike the Fourbi so hopefully this fits the bill.
> 
> I'm having a lazy lunch but best get back to work so I can leave at a decent hour.




I can't wait to see your special order reveal. 



gracekelly said:


> Question:  Going to a Celebration of Life party this evening.  The obvious choice is black, but this is supposed to be a celebration...what other color/style/fashion choices do I have?



I have no idea what that is. Sounds like a celebration rather than a funeral? So something somewhat colorful but not over the top?


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Question:  Going to a Celebration of Life party this evening.  The obvious choice is black, but this is supposed to be a celebration...what other color/style/fashion choices do I have?



The Red Queen should wear red.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> The Red Queen should wear red.


Ha!  Don't think so.  When they held a CofL for his wife, people dressed as if it was a funeral.  He told his daughter to copy that party if he didn't make it from his bone marrow transplant.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Ha!  Don't think so.  When they held a CofL for his wife, people dressed as if it was a funeral.  He told his daughter to copy that party if he didn't make it from his bone marrow transplant.



Yikes. Sorry to hear. I guess black then.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Ha!  Don't think so.  When they held a CofL for his wife, people dressed as if it was a funeral.  He told his daughter to copy that party if he didn't make it from his bone marrow transplant.



So it is a denial themed funeral.  Black it is.


----------



## Kyokei

Oh! Thank you all for letting me know about the meet up. Weekends are usually bad for me, but it is far enough in advance that I might be able to arrange my schedule so that I can make it.

In good news, my face is healing a lot! It looks bad without makeup still, but it’s at the point where it is mostly covered up with foundation and concealer. I can go out and feel normal again. I got the lenses put in my new glasses too, so I am not stuck in sunglasses.

All the more reason for me to get out and try to make the meet up.


----------



## Cordeliere

This is going to be the Cafe Bon Temps meet up.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> This is going to be the Cafe Bon Temps meet up.



Well a few of us. I wish our west coast and Midwest friends could join us. I'm just going to take the train in for the day. Unless DH decides he wants to come.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> So it is a denial themed funeral.  Black it is.


No. The point is that this is a celebration of the life that the person had.  It was a good gathering with much laughter and few tears I am happy to say.  Nothing about him was sugar coated and that was just the way he would have wanted it.   He was a great guy with a super family.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> No. The point is that this is a celebration of the life that the person had.  It was a good gathering with much laughter and few tears I am happy to say.  Nothing about him was sugar coated and that was just the way he would have wanted it.   He was a great guy with a super family.



Sorry I offended,


----------



## tabbi001

Good morning ladies! I'm off to the airport to go to Paris!!! I'm crraaazzzyyy excited!!!


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> Good morning ladies! I'm off to the airport to go to Paris!!! I'm crraaazzzyyy excited!!!



Yayyyy!! Safe and happy travels.


----------



## dharma

@gracekelly, Sorry for the loss of your friend. It sounds like a fitting farewell for a much loved person.

@tabbi001, have a great time!!!!


----------



## dharma

Last night's dinner guests
(Photo taken by dog whispering friend)
Xo


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> View attachment 3433554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night's dinner guests
> (Photo taken by dog whispering friend)
> Xo



Too cute!


----------



## Mindi B

dharma, I love you and your friends (in a non-creepy, from-a-safe-distance kind of way).


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> dharma, I love you and your friends (in a non-creepy, from-a-safe-distance kind of way).


You are welcome to join at anytime! (In a non-creepy-close-proximity  kind of way)


----------



## Mindi B

LOL! You are a sweetie!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

eagle1002us said:


> I hope my post wasn't too much of a bummer.   It was meant in the spirit of "this is what can happen."  If anyone wants to move on to a different subject that might be the right thing to do.


Hi Eagle, nope I wasn't offended, just busy mid week.
I think always good to be cautious with one's eyes, they are truly precious indeed.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Kyokei said:


> Oh! Thank you all for letting me know about the meet up. Weekends are usually bad for me, but it is far enough in advance that I might be able to arrange my schedule so that I can make it.
> 
> In good news, my face is healing a lot! It looks bad without makeup still, but it’s at the point where it is mostly covered up with foundation and concealer. I can go out and feel normal again. I got the lenses put in my new glasses too, so I am not stuck in sunglasses.
> 
> All the more reason for me to get out and try to make the meet up.


Kyokei, glad to hear you are on the mend.
I hope that whatever occurred wasn't too serious for you.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well a few of us. I wish our west coast and Midwest friends could join us. I'm just going to take the train in for the day. Unless DH decides he wants to come.


Wish I can meet you all in person!  Looking forward to seeing pix and a trip report!


----------



## scarf1

Kyokei said:


> Oh! Thank you all for letting me know about the meet up. Weekends are usually bad for me, but it is far enough in advance that I might be able to arrange my schedule so that I can make it.
> 
> In good news, my face is healing a lot! It looks bad without makeup still, but it’s at the point where it is mostly covered up with foundation and concealer. I can go out and feel normal again. I got the lenses put in my new glasses too, so I am not stuck in sunglasses.
> 
> All the more reason for me to get out and try to make the meet up.


I have missed a few days, so must have missed what happened to you. At any rate, sending healing thoughts your way!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

FToday at the Academy of Natural Sciences in Philadelphia:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

2 more:


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> 2 more:



did someone just tell them their SOs were declined? 

hope you had a nice time Madam!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> did someone just tell them their SOs were declined?
> 
> hope you had a nice time Madam!


Hi, MrsOwen3!  It was a beautiful day in town.  Caption for the Dino picture:  "What do you mean, we could be about 300 Kellys?"


----------



## Cordeliere

tabbi001 said:


> Good morning ladies! I'm off to the airport to go to Paris!!! I'm crraaazzzyyy excited!!!



Eager to hear about your adventures.  Hope you will share.  Send eye candy.


----------



## Mininana

CapriTrotteur said:


> Welcome to the UK Mininana!!
> That does look like a beautiful day.
> Hope that you are having a fun time over here.
> If you need any help with anything please feel free to ask.
> PM me if you prefer.




Thank you!! Unfortunately is was a work trip and barely had time for anything. I am now back from my journey and can narrate my travels as best as I can.


I left my husband and toddler at home and went off a business trip for 10 nights. It's been the most relaxing and stressful ten nights in a long time!! The days were long and the nights went by seamlessly. No toddler to wake me up but the exhaustion of no time to myself and being at work all day and all afternoon, even business dinners. 
We visited amsterdam, london, larissa, athens and paris. Unfortunately we had to switch our trip and add athens which meant just one night in paris. I was dissapointed I missed out on paris but greece was wonderful. Our supplier treated us like kings, and we got to see the parthenon from a priviledged view at night. The food was also excellent, and even the tomatoes were so tasty I could not stop eating them. Everyone who knows me knows I put the tomatoes aside and never touch them, so this was unheard of. 


I counted on shopping for myself at CDG and did manage to buy the two things I wanted. One being a white gold love bracelet to go with my rose gold w/ 4 diamonds and a blue paon calvi. I had wanted a rose azalee calvi but when I saw it I was surprised at how neon it was and it was not what I had wanted. Rouge tomato was my other choice and in chevre mysore it was such a beautiful shiny red but I was wearing my bambou evelyne and it looked a bit too much like xmas. Ended up asking for blue, got the BP offered and it was love at first sight. 


Not much else to say, I wish I had taken more pics, but I have not had time. I will post pics on a different post in a little bit!


----------



## EmileH

Mininana said:


> Thank you!! Unfortunately is was a work trip and barely had time for anything. I am now back from my journey and can narrate my travels as best as I can.
> 
> 
> I left my husband and toddler at home and went off a business trip for 10 nights. It's been the most relaxing and stressful ten nights in a long time!! The days were long and the nights went by seamlessly. No toddler to wake me up but the exhaustion of no time to myself and being at work all day and all afternoon, even business dinners.
> We visited amsterdam, london, larissa, athens and paris. Unfortunately we had to switch our trip and add athens which meant just one night in paris. I was dissapointed I missed out on paris but greece was wonderful. Our supplier treated us like kings, and we got to see the parthenon from a priviledged view at night. The food was also excellent, and even the tomatoes were so tasty I could not stop eating them. Everyone who knows me knows I put the tomatoes aside and never touch them, so this was unheard of.
> 
> 
> I counted on shopping for myself at CDG and did manage to buy the two things I wanted. One being a white gold love bracelet to go with my rose gold w/ 4 diamonds and a blue paon calvi. I had wanted a rose azalee calvi but when I saw it I was surprised at how neon it was and it was not what I had wanted. Rouge tomato was my other choice and in chevre mysore it was such a beautiful shiny red but I was wearing my bambou evelyne and it looked a bit too much like xmas. Ended up asking for blue, got the BP offered and it was love at first sight.
> 
> 
> Not much else to say, I wish I had taken more pics, but I have not had time. I will post pics on a different post in a little bit!



Sounds like a fun trip, a well deserved break and some beautiful purchases. Congratulations.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, MrsOwen3!  It was a beautiful day in town.  Caption for the Dino picture:  "What do you mean, we could be about 300 Kellys?"


Great pics madam and love the captions!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Mininana said:


> Thank you!! Unfortunately is was a work trip and barely had time for anything. I am now back from my journey and can narrate my travels as best as I can.
> 
> 
> I left my husband and toddler at home and went off a business trip for 10 nights. It's been the most relaxing and stressful ten nights in a long time!! The days were long and the nights went by seamlessly. No toddler to wake me up but the exhaustion of no time to myself and being at work all day and all afternoon, even business dinners.
> We visited amsterdam, london, larissa, athens and paris. Unfortunately we had to switch our trip and add athens which meant just one night in paris. I was dissapointed I missed out on paris but greece was wonderful. Our supplier treated us like kings, and we got to see the parthenon from a priviledged view at night. The food was also excellent, and even the tomatoes were so tasty I could not stop eating them. Everyone who knows me knows I put the tomatoes aside and never touch them, so this was unheard of.
> 
> 
> I counted on shopping for myself at CDG and did manage to buy the two things I wanted. One being a white gold love bracelet to go with my rose gold w/ 4 diamonds and a blue paon calvi. I had wanted a rose azalee calvi but when I saw it I was surprised at how neon it was and it was not what I had wanted. Rouge tomato was my other choice and in chevre mysore it was such a beautiful shiny red but I was wearing my bambou evelyne and it looked a bit too much like xmas. Ended up asking for blue, got the BP offered and it was love at first sight.
> 
> 
> Not much else to say, I wish I had taken more pics, but I have not had time. I will post pics on a different post in a little bit!


Glad all went well.
Sounds like a great opportunity at the Parthenon also.
Congrats on the treats that you picked up too.


----------



## Mininana

Ok time for pics!!






Having problems uploading will try multiple posts sorry!!!


----------



## Mininana




----------



## EmileH

Mininana said:


> View attachment 3434900
> View attachment 3434901
> View attachment 3434902
> View attachment 3434904



Great photos! [emoji7]


----------



## Cordeliere

Mininana said:


> Ok time for pics!!
> 
> View attachment 3434870
> View attachment 3434880
> 
> 
> 
> Having problems uploading will try multiple posts sorry!!!



Very nice.


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> Good morning ladies! I'm off to the airport to go to Paris!!! I'm crraaazzzyyy excited!!!



Enjoy your time in Paris!


----------



## cremel

Mininana said:


> Ok time for pics!!
> 
> View attachment 3434870
> View attachment 3434880
> 
> 
> 
> Having problems uploading will try multiple posts sorry!!!



Love this blue color!


----------



## cremel

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3433926
> View attachment 3433927
> View attachment 3433928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FToday at the Academy of Natural Sciences in Philadelphia:



Love these photos Madam. I have a collection of Amazon butterflies in frames and I love them.


----------



## scarf1

Any advice from you ladies on what app to use on iPad / iPhone for editing pix?
I have only used photos which is somewhat limited. Looking for app to:
- add watermark 
- make a collage-like pic
- edit out/ blur out/ touch up in a small section.

I have iPhone 6, iPad Pro (same screen size as iPad Air)
I do also have a MacBook Pro, but lately mostly just use my iPad, so looking for app for that.

Thanks all !


----------



## cremel

scarf1 said:


> Any advice from you ladies on what app to use on iPad / iPhone for editing pix?
> I have only used photos which is somewhat limited. Looking for app to:
> - add watermark
> - make a collage-like pic
> - edit out/ blur out/ touch up in a small section.
> 
> I have iPhone 6, iPad Pro (same screen size as iPad Air)
> I do also have a MacBook Pro, but lately mostly just use my iPad, so looking for app for that.
> 
> Thanks all !



I was going to ask the same question! Thanks Scarf.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well a few of us. I wish our west coast and Midwest friends could join us. I'm just going to take the train in for the day. Unless DH decides he wants to come.



I wish I could join you at one point... I am located in California.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> I wish I could join you at one point... I am located in California.



Wish you could come. We need a mid country meetup.


----------



## MSO13

scarf1 said:


> Any advice from you ladies on what app to use on iPad / iPhone for editing pix?
> I have only used photos which is somewhat limited. Looking for app to:
> - add watermark
> - make a collage-like pic
> - edit out/ blur out/ touch up in a small section.
> 
> I have iPhone 6, iPad Pro (same screen size as iPad Air)
> I do also have a MacBook Pro, but lately mostly just use my iPad, so looking for app for that.
> 
> Thanks all !



I use several apps, there are free versions to try out but I buy them if they work-I hate the ads. 

To edit: Afterlight, Photoshop Express
To watermark: Over
Collage: Photo Collage and Giant Square
I don't blur backgrounds so I don't have a recommendation for that. 

Hope it helps!


----------



## EmileH

Hi cafe. Happy Friday. It's hot as heck so I'm not wearing many silks these days.

Quick question: does anyone have experience with alterations to ready to wear at Hermes? Are they complimentary or do they charge you? Or is it one of those subjective things? I bought two pairs of pants that need slight alterations. I'm trying to decide whether to have my local tailor do it or wait to take them back to Hermes. They have to call a tailor in, which they have offered to do. I am just spoiled because Chanel has their tailors at the ready at all times and they are excellent. I have had mixed experiences with stores that bring in outside tailors.


----------



## MSO13

morning Cafe!
been busy and lurking except for my scuffle with a troll. DH has planned a surprise staycation at a hotel somewhere nearby to celebrate an anniversary, not our wedding anniversary-10 years/first date. it's is horribly hot and humid here so my ideal is to stay in air conditioning with crisp white sheets so it's perfect timing. it'll be a nice way to spend my weekend off. I have lots more work weekends coming up so it feels like the end of summer vacation a bit. 

I went on a little online spree but returned everything so far. I ordered a heap of print dresses but didn't love anything. I have no idea why I get the bug to buy Fall clothes when it seems like I'll never get to wear them. I'm really wanting a bag to show up at H and none of these other purchases fulfill that wish. 

I had an interesting eBay experience recently. I was eyeing a bag that had a very low starting price and no buy it now. it was off plan but exotic and one of those prices you'd have to pounce on. Sadly the seller realized that no one was bidding and I could snap it up for half its retail value and jacked the price up at the last minute. Well I didn't bid and it's going to sit at a now inflated price. I can't call it one that got away but it would have been quite the score if I had got it for the starting price. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> morning Cafe!
> been busy and lurking except for my scuffle with a troll. DH has planned a surprise staycation at a hotel somewhere nearby to celebrate an anniversary, not our wedding anniversary-10 years/first date. it's is horribly hot and humid here so my ideal is to stay in air conditioning with crisp white sheets so it's perfect timing. it'll be a nice way to spend my weekend off. I have lots more work weekends coming up so it feels like the end of summer vacation a bit.
> 
> I went on a little online spree but returned everything so far. I ordered a heap of print dresses but didn't love anything. I have no idea why I get the bug to buy Fall clothes when it seems like I'll never get to wear them. I'm really wanting a bag to show up at H and none of these other purchases fulfill that wish.
> 
> I had an interesting eBay experience recently. I was eyeing a bag that had a very low starting price and no buy it now. it was off plan but exotic and one of those prices you'd have to pounce on. Sadly the seller realized that no one was bidding and I could snap it up for half its retail value and jacked the price up at the last minute. Well I didn't bid and it's going to sit at a now inflated price. I can't call it one that got away but it would have been quite the score if I had got it for the starting price.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!



Happy anniversary. Enjoy your restful weekend. Sounds perfect.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi cafe. Happy Friday. It's hot as heck so I'm not wearing many silks these days.
> 
> Quick question: does anyone have experience with alterations to ready to wear at Hermes? Are they complimentary or do they charge you? Or is it one of those subjective things? I bought two pairs of pants that need slight alterations. I'm trying to decide whether to have my local tailor do it or wait to take them back to Hermes. They have to call a tailor in, which they have offered to do. I am just spoiled because Chanel has their tailors at the ready at all times and they are excellent. I have had mixed experiences with stores that bring in outside tailors.



Hi PBP! I would think that H would only call in talented tailors. As a rule with expensive items, I alter them where I purchase. If there are any issues, it's on them. I take outlet finds and older pieces to a favorite local tailor or do them myself if I have the time. Please let us know if the fees are fair, if any.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Hi PBP! I would think that H would only call in talented tailors. As a rule with expensive items, I alter them where I purchase. If there are any issues, it's on them. I take outlet finds and older pieces to a favorite local tailor or do them myself if I have the time. Please let us know if the fees are fair, if any.



Thanks Dharma. This is good advice. I'll wait and bring them in to Hermes. If nothing else it will be a good experiment to see how they handle these things. I'll report back.

I had written about my MaxMara coat nightmare. Our Boston store did not have an adequate tailor to alter my classic coat, but the company was very helpful. I sent it to the Madison Avenue store and they redid the hem and returned it to me. It's perfect now.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks Dharma. This is good advice. I'll wait and bring them in to Hermes. If nothing else it will be a good experiment to see how they handle these things. I'll report back.
> 
> I had written about my MaxMara coat nightmare. Our Boston store did not have an adequate tailor to alter my classic coat, but the company was very helpful. I sent it to the Madison Avenue store and they redid the hem and returned it to me. It's perfect now.


Ah yes, I remember the Max Mara debacle. Should have never happened. But if an outside tailor had made the error, you would have been out of luck. I'm happy to hear it's perfect now! Max Mara coats are gorgeous and forever.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Sunday, Cafe!  Today I saw the new movie "Florence Foster Jenkins".   Best film I've seen all year.  I predict lots of Oscars for this one. Perfect acting from the entire cast and the most unforgettable "Queen of the Night" area ever.   Marvelous costumes, too.


----------



## tabbi001

Hi cafe! I haven't been able to report my Paris adventures at all. Everything was a blur, FSH was fantastic (got a B and a K), the pickpockets have targetted me 3x and my dad 2x but we always notice them in time, with their hands in our bags or pockets. But good thing they were never able to get anything! 
We are currently in Rome after a few days in Firenze then back to Paris. It's soooo hot! Can't wait to get back to Paris where it's a little colder. I love the food but honestly, I miss rice so much!!! Hope everyone is having a wonderful time!


----------



## Cordeliere

tabbi001 said:


> Hi cafe! I haven't been able to report my Paris adventures at all. Everything was a blur, FSH was fantastic (got a B and a K), the pickpockets have targetted me 3x and my dad 2x but we always notice them in time, with their hands in our bags or pockets. But good thing they were never able to get anything!
> We are currently in Rome after a few days in Firenze then back to Paris. It's soooo hot! Can't wait to get back to Paris where it's a little colder. I love the food but honestly, I miss rice so much!!! Hope everyone is having a wonderful time!



Congrats on the B & K.  Eager to see.   

Where did you encounter pickpockets?   Curious because we were expecting them but did not run in to them.   Have hear that they are really bad at Montmartre and we did not go there.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

I'm home from a lovely evening at The Ritz Carlton where we were kindly upgraded to a suite. DH was very pleased, they also gave us a nice gift of sweets since we don't drink. They assumed it was our big wedding anniversary and we didn't correct them 

DH gifted me with a gorgeous Vert Anglais Rose Gold CDC which was a very nice surprise, I gave him flowers which he loves. It was a nice way to remember our first date. DH and I met 20 years ago when we were young, didn't have much in common then except music and some friends so we didn't go on our first date till 10 years later. I knew I would marry him on our first date, he told me yesterday he knew we would get married after 6 weeks of dating. 

Because he's such a great guy and good at his job, DH had to go do some work this afternoon after we left the hotel so I went to pick up some shoes on hold at H. I had bought these in burgundy and they were gorgeous but I would get more use out of black so I will wait and possibly get a Fall ankle boot in the burgundy leather. I also hear that shoe and RTW transfers are allowed again. H really cannot make up it's mind about policy but this makes sense. You really need to be able to try such items on before purchase. 
Sorry for the dim pictures, it gets dark earlier which I love because it means the heat will be gone soon!


----------



## Cordeliere

Very romantic.


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> Very romantic.



It was very romantic, a bit out of character for DH but I could get used to it!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I'm home from a lovely evening at The Ritz Carlton where we were kindly upgraded to a suite. DH was very pleased, they also gave us a nice gift of sweets since we don't drink. They assumed it was our big wedding anniversary and we didn't correct them
> 
> DH gifted me with a gorgeous Vert Anglais Rose Gold CDC which was a very nice surprise, I gave him flowers which he loves. It was a nice way to remember our first date. DH and I met 20 years ago when we were young, didn't have much in common then except music and some friends so we didn't go on our first date till 10 years later. I knew I would marry him on our first date, he told me yesterday he knew we would get married after 6 weeks of dating.
> 
> Because he's such a great guy and good at his job, DH had to go do some work this afternoon after we left the hotel so I went to pick up some shoes on hold at H. I had bought these in burgundy and they were gorgeous but I would get more use out of black so I will wait and possibly get a Fall ankle boot in the burgundy leather. I also hear that shoe and RTW transfers are allowed again. H really cannot make up it's mind about policy but this makes sense. You really need to be able to try such items on before purchase.
> Sorry for the dim pictures, it gets dark earlier which I love because it means the heat will be gone soon!
> View attachment 3439877
> View attachment 3439878



Everything sounds lovely. And very sweet.


----------



## tabbi001

Cordeliere said:


> Congrats on the B & K.  Eager to see.
> 
> Where did you encounter pickpockets?   Curious because we were expecting them but did not run in to them.   Have hear that they are really bad at Montmartre and we did not go there.


The 1st time was near Louvre. The other 2x near Printemps and Lafayette. It happens in the crossings/intersections when there are a lot of people. Usually they're a group or 2-3 who surrounds you. I am very sensitive to my bag so everytime someone bumps or even lightly touches me, I take notice. Be very very careful! Vigilance is important. My dad had experienced it when we were about to ride a bus going to Pisa and the other time near Vatican. It's really in the touristy areas.


----------



## tabbi001

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I'm home from a lovely evening at The Ritz Carlton where we were kindly upgraded to a suite. DH was very pleased, they also gave us a nice gift of sweets since we don't drink. They assumed it was our big wedding anniversary and we didn't correct them
> 
> DH gifted me with a gorgeous Vert Anglais Rose Gold CDC which was a very nice surprise, I gave him flowers which he loves. It was a nice way to remember our first date. DH and I met 20 years ago when we were young, didn't have much in common then except music and some friends so we didn't go on our first date till 10 years later. I knew I would marry him on our first date, he told me yesterday he knew we would get married after 6 weeks of dating.
> 
> Because he's such a great guy and good at his job, DH had to go do some work this afternoon after we left the hotel so I went to pick up some shoes on hold at H. I had bought these in burgundy and they were gorgeous but I would get more use out of black so I will wait and possibly get a Fall ankle boot in the burgundy leather. I also hear that shoe and RTW transfers are allowed again. H really cannot make up it's mind about policy but this makes sense. You really need to be able to try such items on before purchase.
> Sorry for the dim pictures, it gets dark earlier which I love because it means the heat will be gone soon!
> View attachment 3439877
> View attachment 3439878


How sweet!


----------



## Cordeliere

tabbi001 said:


> The 1st time was near Louvre. The other 2x near Printemps and Lafayette. It happens in the crossings/intersections when there are a lot of people. Usually they're a group or 2-3 who surrounds you. I am very sensitive to my bag so everytime someone bumps or even lightly touches me, I take notice. Be very very careful! Vigilance is important. My dad had experienced it when we were about to ride a bus going to Pisa and the other time near Vatican. It's really in the touristy areas.



Very interesting.  I carried an over the shoulder (under arm) bag with a zipper closure.   Maybe it was more effective that I realized in deterring pick pockets.    Or maybe it is cause DH and I are such tall people.   Or maybe it was that we took taxis everywhere.  I am intrigued that we had no attempts that we are aware of.  Like you, i am very aware of what is happening around me.


----------



## tabbi001

Cordeliere said:


> Very interesting.  I carried an over the shoulder (under arm) bag with a zipper closure.   Maybe it was more effective that I realized in deterring pick pockets.    Or maybe it is cause DH and I are such tall people.   Or maybe it was that we took taxis everywhere.  I am intrigued that we had no attempts that we are aware of.  Like you, i am very aware of what is happening around me.


I think what attracted them was because I was using my evie. I have a bag insert with zippers so I was secure but I guess the thieves thought they could get into my bag. Anyway, after that I used my kelly instead and closed it properly.


----------



## cremel

Hello Cafe!!
I have not been around much lately...I missed you all and I need to catch up!

So I spent a week hosting my guests and it was very pleasant. We spent lots of time shopping and eating together, as well as sight seeing. However when the guests left they left the virus they were carrying(from international travel). My two kids, and entire family, all got sick with viral flu. It was a nightmare to spend all night long and day and night watching my poor little 9 month old baby. His throat was like a big grape...completely swollen. He could not eat anything for 3 days and lost a whole pound. Anyways, the sleepless nights are over now. My kids and ourselves are all feeling better and in fact the two little boys started being happy again. I am so thrilled to hear their laughs and to see their increased appetite. 

My mother in law recently mentioned something that was so touching. Through my husband, I learned that the YSL vintage necklace was her most favorite and she gave it to me as a symbol of adoption. How sweet my french in law is!!! She is a beautiful lady and always stays elegant and stylish. 

Here she was wearing it in her 60's. 




Well that was that. I am back to work today. Actually feel kind of happy to be able to sit and type something on TPF. 

Hope everyone has a great week ahead!

@tabbie, amazing experience. I am very happy for you to score two bags. Great bags and great savings too! Your dad did a wonderful job that my DH would have never done! Congrats!


----------



## eagle1002us

tabbi001 said:


> I think what attracted them was because I was using my evie. I have a bag insert with zippers so I was secure but I guess the thieves thought they could get into my bag. Anyway, after that I used my kelly instead and closed it properly.


I often wonder about a Garden Party bag being accessible to pickpockets.   I suppose that requires a bag insert, too.


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I'm home from a lovely evening at The Ritz Carlton where we were kindly upgraded to a suite. DH was very pleased, they also gave us a nice gift of sweets since we don't drink. They assumed it was our big wedding anniversary and we didn't correct them
> 
> DH gifted me with a gorgeous Vert Anglais Rose Gold CDC which was a very nice surprise, I gave him flowers which he loves. It was a nice way to remember our first date. DH and I met 20 years ago when we were young, didn't have much in common then except music and some friends so we didn't go on our first date till 10 years later. I knew I would marry him on our first date, he told me yesterday he knew we would get married after 6 weeks of dating.
> 
> Because he's such a great guy and good at his job, DH had to go do some work this afternoon after we left the hotel so I went to pick up some shoes on hold at H. I had bought these in burgundy and they were gorgeous but I would get more use out of black so I will wait and possibly get a Fall ankle boot in the burgundy leather. I also hear that shoe and RTW transfers are allowed again. H really cannot make up it's mind about policy but this makes sense. You really need to be able to try such items on before purchase.
> Sorry for the dim pictures, it gets dark earlier which I love because it means the heat will be gone soon!
> View attachment 3439877
> View attachment 3439878


How sweet your DH is!! I would be dying to spend a few days in a cool hotel doing nothing but relax! It was all romantic ! the flowers too. 
I love these shoes! They are gorgeous! I had a white pair before that looked very much alike with yours(They are not H shoes tho.) Congrats!


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> I think what attracted them was because I was using my evie. I have a bag insert with zippers so I was secure but I guess the thieves thought they could get into my bag. Anyway, after that I used my kelly instead and closed it properly.


These thieves are really annoying. It is disappointing that there are more and more in Paris now. I have not encountered one myself but looks like this is definitely something to watch out next time.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> I often wonder about a Garden Party bag being accessible to pickpockets.   I suppose that requires a bag insert, too.


I do have an insert for my garden party 36, but still there are two small openings on each end of the bag when its closed. A good thing to do is to insert your important belongings deep into the insert pockets.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Very interesting.  I carried an over the shoulder (under arm) bag with a zipper closure.   Maybe it was more effective that I realized in deterring pick pockets.    Or maybe it is cause DH and I are such tall people.   Or maybe it was that we took taxis everywhere.  I am intrigued that we had no attempts that we are aware of.  Like you, i am very aware of what is happening around me.



Very interesting. I have never had this experience either even carrying my Birkin which is very open. But I am very sensitive about protecting my bag. I keep it in front of me up against my body the whole time. I would have thought that an Evelyn was a great travel bag but I can see that it's not. I almost never use the shoulder strap on my Kelly. It's always right in front of me. 
When I went to Paris as a teenager many years ago one of the girls had her bag cut into to steal from the bottom. It was a Longchamp canvas bag. 
You also have to watch for people on scooters especially in Italy.  

I'm also super defensive about people getting near me in crowded situations. DH was a bit traumatized by the experience at the bottom of the Spanish steps in Rome. I just give a firm "no" if anyone even approaches me. And I'm not afraid to give a little shove if they get too close either. They were so annoying with the flowers etc in Rome. In general the people in Rome had no sense of personal space.  

I haven't had any issues in Paris. But I do stick to neighborhoods that I know well and I avoid crowds. Plus I travel in off seasons. I think I'll use a Kelly next trip and keep it closed securely.


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> I use several apps, there are free versions to try out but I buy them if they work-I hate the ads.
> 
> To edit: Afterlight, Photoshop Express
> To watermark: Over
> Collage: Photo Collage and Giant Square
> I don't blur backgrounds so I don't have a recommendation for that.
> 
> Hope it helps!


Thank you Mrs O. I got "Over" already!


----------



## tabbi001

cremel said:


> Hello Cafe!!
> I have not been around much lately...I missed you all and I need to catch up!
> 
> So I spent a week hosting my guests and it was very pleasant. We spent lots of time shopping and eating together, as well as sight seeing. However when the guests left they left the virus they were carrying(from international travel). My two kids, and entire family, all got sick with viral flu. It was a nightmare to spend all night long and day and night watching my poor little 9 month old baby. His throat was like a big grape...completely swollen. He could not eat anything for 3 days and lost a whole pound. Anyways, the sleepless nights are over now. My kids and ourselves are all feeling better and in fact the two little boys started being happy again. I am so thrilled to hear their laughs and to see their increased appetite.
> 
> My mother in law recently mentioned something that was so touching. Through my husband, I learned that the YSL vintage necklace was her most favorite and she gave it to me as a symbol of adoption. How sweet my french in law is!!! She is a beautiful lady and always stays elegant and stylish.
> 
> Here she was wearing it in her 60's.
> View attachment 3440505
> 
> 
> 
> Well that was that. I am back to work today. Actually feel kind of happy to be able to sit and type something on TPF.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week ahead!
> 
> @tabbie, amazing experience. I am very happy for you to score two bags. Great bags and great savings too! Your dad did a wonderful job that my DH would have never done! Congrats!


Beautiful necklace!


----------



## tabbi001

eagle1002us said:


> I often wonder about a Garden Party bag being accessible to pickpockets.   I suppose that requires a bag insert, too.





cremel said:


> These thieves are really annoying. It is disappointing that there are more and more in Paris now. I have not encountered one myself but looks like this is definitely something to watch out next time.



Yes I guess we should just be careful and hold on to our bags well. Bag inserts with zippers definitely help and add security!


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very interesting. I have never had this experience either even carrying my Birkin which is very open. But I am very sensitive about protecting my bag. I keep it in front of me up against my body the whole time. I would have thought that an Evelyn was a great travel bag but I can see that it's not. I almost never use the shoulder strap on my Kelly. It's always right in front of me.
> When I went to Paris as a teenager many years ago one of the girls had her bag cut into to steal from the bottom. It was a Longchamp canvas bag.
> You also have to watch for people on scooters especially in Italy.
> 
> I'm also super defensive about people getting near me in crowded situations. DH was a bit traumatized by the experience at the bottom of the Spanish steps in Rome. I just give a firm "no" if anyone even approaches me. And I'm not afraid to give a little shove if they get too close either. They were so annoying with the flowers etc in Rome. In general the people in Rome had no sense of personal space.
> 
> I haven't had any issues in Paris. But I do stick to neighborhoods that I know well and I avoid crowds. Plus I travel in off seasons. I think I'll use a Kelly next trip and keep it closed securely.


Yes the vendors in Rome are very pushy, bordering to scary sometimes. It is just a hassle getting into a fully strapped Birkin or Kelly everytime you pay or need to whip out a camera, but its worth the extra effort for security purposes. But this won't deter me from coming back!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,
It's been a little while since we had a lipstick conversation. Tom Ford Rose Indien was the official Cafe lipstick last year. I have to confess and some of you may be horrified but I just got a Kylie Jenner Lip Kit and it's really, really good matte liquid lipstick. It's not too drying and it wears incredibly well. I can't believe I'm saying it. I kind of love it. I have a few colors on their way to me, I tried my luck during a recent restock and found the ones I was interested in available. Will share a swatch when I figure out my favorite. So far I only got a beige tone which looks nice with rose gold jewelry. I'm sort of in shock that I like it, I was prepared to really hate it.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> It's been a little while since we had a lipstick conversation. Tom Ford Rose Indien was the official Cafe lipstick last year. I have to confess and some of you may be horrified but I just got a Kylie Jenner Lip Kit and it's really, really good matte liquid lipstick. It's not too drying and it wears incredibly well. I can't believe I'm saying it. I kind of love it. I have a few colors on their way to me, I tried my luck during a recent restock and found the ones I was interested in available. Will share a swatch when I figure out my favorite. So far I only got a beige tone which looks nice with rose gold jewelry. I'm sort of in shock that I like it, I was prepared to really hate it.
> View attachment 3440657



Beautiful.  [emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

Very pretty Mrs O!


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful.  [emoji173]️



Thanks, I should clarify I also took this photo with a pretty Snapchat filter on it so it's making me glow a bit more than I usually do on a Monday


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks, I should clarify I also took this photo with a pretty Snapchat filter on it so it's making me glow a bit more than I usually do on a Monday



I need that filter. [emoji23]


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks, I should clarify I also took this photo with a pretty Snapchat filter on it so it's making me glow a bit more than I usually do on a Monday



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cremel

Anybody has experience with La Mer? Especially the basic moisturizer cream. Am I delusional about this product that might make me glow like what happened to Mrs O today?[emoji39]


----------



## MSO13

cremel said:


> Anybody has experience with La Mer? Especially the basic moisturizer cream. Am I delusional about this product that might make me glow like what happened to Mrs O today?[emoji39]



Well I do use their range, it feels extravagant when I have to buy them except for the fact that I stopped trying all the other products so I only have 5 things to keep in my medicine cabinet and I used to waste a ton of money on stuff that didn't work. I use the Eye Concentrate, Foaming Cleanser, Regular Moisturizer and a new thing called the Perfecting Treatment which does give you a satiny glow. I've been following just this routine for 2 years and I see the most improvement in my eyes and skin texture. I'm almost 40 and people think I look in my late 20's most days. I use a Clarisonic daily as well and Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion in a jar once a week. 

I like the La Mer creme, you do not need a lot of it and it's very moisturizing. Dryness is what ages my skin appearance so that helps. 

But I'm realizing that most of what you see out there is filtered, I'm now using Snapchat for work and the difference the goofy filters make is amazing. I look like a supermodel when in reality I'm just a tired person with bags under her eyes and unbrushed hair! If only they had filter glasses for everyone else around me to wear!


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Well I do use their range, it feels extravagant when I have to buy them except for the fact that I stopped trying all the other products so I only have 5 things to keep in my medicine cabinet and I used to waste a ton of money on stuff that didn't work. I use the Eye Concentrate, Foaming Cleanser, Regular Moisturizer and a new thing called the Perfecting Treatment which does give you a satiny glow. I've been following just this routine for 2 years and I see the most improvement in my eyes and skin texture. I'm almost 40 and people think I look in my late 20's most days. I use a Clarisonic daily as well and Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion in a jar once a week.
> 
> I like the La Mer creme, you do not need a lot of it and it's very moisturizing. Dryness is what ages my skin appearance so that helps.
> 
> But I'm realizing that most of what you see out there is filtered, I'm now using Snapchat for work and the difference the goofy filters make is amazing. I look like a supermodel when in reality I'm just a tired person with bags under her eyes and unbrushed hair! If only they had filter glasses for everyone else around me to wear!



Thank you Mrs O. 

I have been trying their basic moisturizing cream and eye concentrate. I have not noticed a big difference. I need to get the right package. 

It's wonderful you stay young and takes good care of yourself. I am running out of excuses now( kept telling myself the kids are so small and I will start skincare when they grow a bit more so I have more time...) and need to start thinking to take care of myself. I noticed a significant difference between now and three years back, my face looked way better and it was pimple free and wrinkle free around the eyes.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I need that filter. [emoji23]



+1

I need lipstick and the filter.


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Anybody has experience with La Mer? Especially the basic moisturizer cream. Am I delusional about this product that might make me glow like what happened to Mrs O today?[emoji39]



Last year we bought a fire pit from the store formerly known as Restoration Hardware.  The SA who helped us had unbelievably beautiful skin.   Quizzed him about it.  He used to work for La Mer and still used their products.  For me, seeing was believing.  His skin was amazing.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Attention shoppers:  the new section of the King of Prussia Mall will be open to the public on August 18, but H won't be moving to the new location until October.  Looking forward to seeing the new Tiffany & Cartier stores.


----------



## MSO13

cremel said:


> Thank you Mrs O.
> 
> I have been trying their basic moisturizing cream and eye concentrate. I have not noticed a big difference. I need to get the right package.
> 
> It's wonderful you stay young and takes good care of yourself. I am running out of excuses now( kept telling myself the kids are so small and I will start skincare when they grow a bit more so I have more time...) and need to start thinking to take care of myself. I noticed a significant difference between now and three years back, my face looked way better and it was pimple free and wrinkle free around the eyes.



I think it's best to have realistic expectations, after my first trial with the eye concentrate I told the SA I didn't think it was working and she said that there's little that can be done to reverse any signs of aging and the products are there to slow things down and minimize new wrinkles. She also told me to try a full jar, use it all the way to the end and see what I think and after months of that I saw a difference. If you're getting breakouts you might want to try lighter formulas, my skin is very dry so I use the regular creme but they have lightweight versions of all the products. 

My routine is fast and easy, I don't have lots of time. I can do my face routine in 5 minutes and full makeup in 10.  I just wish I had started taking care of my skin earlier, I was a wash my face with hand soap/never wore make up type of woman till I was 29. I still keep things fairly minimal and neutral. I love the 90's Bobbi Brown No Makeup Makeup look most days. I hide from the sun too and that really helps, I'm vampire pale as much as possible.


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> Attention shoppers:  the new section of the King of Prussia Mall will be open to the public on August 18, but H won't be moving to the new location until October.  Looking forward to seeing the new Tiffany & Cartier stores.



Can't wait to check it all out soon!


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> I think it's best to have realistic expectations, after my first trial with the eye concentrate I told the SA I didn't think it was working and she said that there's little that can be done to reverse any signs of aging and the products are there to slow things down and minimize new wrinkles. She also told me to try a full jar, use it all the way to the end and see what I think and after months of that I saw a difference. If you're getting breakouts you might want to try lighter formulas, my skin is very dry so I use the regular creme but they have lightweight versions of all the products.
> 
> My routine is fast and easy, I don't have lots of time. I can do my face routine in 5 minutes and full makeup in 10.  I just wish I had started taking care of my skin earlier, I was a wash my face with hand soap/never wore make up type of woman till I was 29. I still keep things fairly minimal and neutral. I love the 90's Bobbi Brown No Makeup Makeup look most days. I hide from the sun too and that really helps, I'm vampire pale as much as possible.


I have or have had very oily skin which seems to be getting close to subsiding now that I am on the verge of being a senior citizen.  Had to take 2 series of accutane for cystic acne when I was in my early 40s.   In high school and in my 20's I could get by with clearasil and I did wear makeup then.  I don't think the stuff that's not supposed to clog pores was around then.  
Anyhow, the best thing that I did for my skin was avoid the sun.  I was never a sun worshipper.  Also, all the Retin-A liquid (the strongest there is) I used during the acne phase probably rejuvenated my collagen like 50 times over.   

I think Coco Chanel did women a great disservice by popularizing tanning.  Vamp Pale should be in, in, in.


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> I have or have had very oily skin which seems to be getting close to subsiding now that I am on the verge of being a senior citizen.  Had to take 2 series of accutane for cystic acne when I was in my early 40s.   In high school and in my 20's I could get by with clearasil and I did wear makeup then.  I don't think the stuff that's not supposed to clog pores was around then.
> Anyhow, the best thing that I did for my skin was avoid the sun.  I was never a sun worshipper.  Also, all the Retin-A liquid (the strongest there is) I used during the acne phase probably rejuvenated my collagen like 50 times over.
> 
> I think Coco Chanel did women a great disservice by popularizing tanning.  Vamp Pale should be in, in, in.



agreed about tanning, my lovely grandmother used to literally fry herself in oils and has had skin cancer repeatedly so from an early age I was kept out of the sun! Gmom is now a pale and healthy 92 and surprisingly pretty wrinkle free so I count myself lucky!


----------



## MSO13

I got my first Chanel brooches today, I think you guys know why I needed the cats [emoji6]


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> I hide from the sun too and that really helps, I'm vampire pale as much as possible.





eagle1002us said:


> I was never a sun worshipper.  I think Coco Chanel did women a great disservice by popularizing tanning.  Vamp Pale should be in, in, in.



I have been collecting photographs of women that i consider to be role models as far as appearance.   When I got the pics together in a folder, I suddenly noticed many of them were vampire white.

I was vampire white when I worked, but now that I am in Florida and don't work, I have a tan for the first time in 30 years.   Not on purpose either.   Must get out my retina.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> I got my first Chanel brooches today, I think you guys know why I needed the cats [emoji6]
> View attachment 3441588



How fun! Chanel brooches are the most fun to collect. 

I am thrilled to have finally found a good aesthetician for my facials again after several years of searching. I love good therapeutic facials. I use a combination of environ and gm Collin products that I have been using for years. I highly recommend both brands. Im not so good about my neck and chest. After seeing some of my scarf posts I started using a neck cream at night and sunscreen during the day. [emoji33]


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> I have been collecting photographs of women that i consider to be role models as far as appearance.   When I got the pics together in a folder, I suddenly noticed many of them were vampire white.
> 
> I was vampire white when I worked, but now that I am in Florida and don't work, I have a tan for the first time in 30 years.   Not on purpose either.   Must get out my retina.
> 
> View attachment 3441592


My understanding is that blistering sunburns (of which I've had two -- darn Calif. beaches!) when young can pose a risk of future skin probs.  I think going w/o a tan for 30 years is quite an achievement.   It's a great "down payment" for a positive future.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> How fun! Chanel brooches are the most fun to collect.
> 
> I am thrilled to have finally found a good aesthetician for my facials again after several years of searching. I love good therapeutic facials. I use a combination of environ and gm Collin products that I have been using for years. I highly recommend both brands. Im not so good about my neck and chest. After seeing some of my scarf posts I started using a neck cream at night and sunscreen during the day. [emoji33]



Photos can be startling when they see stuff that the mirror doesn't.


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> agreed about tanning, my lovely grandmother used to literally fry herself in oils and has had skin cancer repeatedly so from an early age I was kept out of the sun! Gmom is now a pale and healthy 92 and surprisingly pretty wrinkle free so I count myself lucky!


I am not a fan of any kind of baking in the sun. It is just painful. No offense, I know lots of people are fond of beaches and enjoy being in the sun. I have aged a lot during the past three years. It is a combination of two bad things: lacking of sleep and being in the sun because of my toddler. My two boys are only 20 months apart(the second one was supposed to be here maybe two years later.). I have not been able to sleep through a night that stretches more than 8 hours since 2014. In another 6 months, I think my second one will be able to sleep like a log as his brother for 10-11 hours...cannot wait!!! 2017 I want to travel more, shop more, and do more facial.
I love "being pale" Mrs O.  Its funny you mentioned "fry herself in oils"...that was exactly what happened to my DH. He got dumped by his girlfriend at one point because that woman thought he was not sexy because he was so white and nerdy. After the breakup he got angry and put olive oil on his face and upper body and started baking in Austin Texas where he worked. And guess what he got burnt. Today the scars still exist, and they are just well hidden around his beard line. He regretted it for his whole life. I found it funny so I always laughed.
Sleep is the best skincare product, one of my friends who works as a TV host always tell me. That is probably true.
I am going to start working on it...hopefully I will find the right products for my normal to dry skin that is kind of tricky. The regular La Mer cream sometimes feels a little bit thick, and the soft cream seems to be fine for the summer.


----------



## cremel

how fun Mrs O! all these mysterious brooches.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> How fun! Chanel brooches are the most fun to collect.
> 
> I am thrilled to have finally found a good aesthetician for my facials again after several years of searching. I love good therapeutic facials. I use a combination of environ and gm Collin products that I have been using for years. I highly recommend both brands. Im not so good about my neck and chest. After seeing some of my scarf posts I started using a neck cream at night and sunscreen during the day. [emoji33]


need to learn all this from you Ppup. Its the first time I hear about gm collin. Let me check it out...thanks for sharing.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> I have been collecting photographs of women that i consider to be role models as far as appearance.   When I got the pics together in a folder, I suddenly noticed many of them were vampire white.
> 
> I was vampire white when I worked, but now that I am in Florida and don't work, I have a tan for the first time in 30 years.   Not on purpose either.   Must get out my retina.
> 
> View attachment 3441592


vampire white.  these ladies in photos must have had like three layers of foundation plus lots of powder on top of that...


----------



## cremel

anybody here knows if Cherche-midi could be used as a cross-body?


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> I think it's best to have realistic expectations, after my first trial with the eye concentrate I told the SA I didn't think it was working and she said that there's little that can be done to reverse any signs of aging and the products are there to slow things down and minimize new wrinkles. She also told me to try a full jar, use it all the way to the end and see what I think and after months of that I saw a difference. If you're getting breakouts you might want to try lighter formulas, my skin is very dry so I use the regular creme but they have lightweight versions of all the products.
> 
> My routine is fast and easy, I don't have lots of time. I can do my face routine in 5 minutes and full makeup in 10.  I just wish I had started taking care of my skin earlier, I was a wash my face with hand soap/never wore make up type of woman till I was 29. I still keep things fairly minimal and neutral. I love the 90's Bobbi Brown No Makeup Makeup look most days. I hide from the sun too and that really helps, I'm vampire pale as much as possible.


same here...I cannot do a lot because somehow I am always in a rush mode in the mornings. 5 to 10 minutes is all I have. I also do not overdo the makeup, only simple stuff like a bit sunscreen and foundation, lipstick. 95% of the time no eye makeup...somehow I always end up looking like a panda if I do not take my time for the eye shadows etc. Though eye makeup makes the most critical difference!!


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> need to learn all this from you Ppup. Its the first time I hear about gm collin. Let me check it out...thanks for sharing.



Hi, GM Collin is a Canadian company. Their products are sold through salons but you can also find them online. I have always had oily skin but I can at times get a dry layer on top. Their moisturizer- hydramucine cream optimal is the only one that doesn't make me break out. I also use their cleanser and their exfoliating gel which I use once per week. 

Environ is a newer line that is more of an intensive anti aging treatment. It is only available through skin care professionals. You can't find it online. I use their cequence lotion, toner, eye gel and their mask. My aesthetician uses their products as well.

The other salon quality line that I have had success with is Babour. Their vitamin c cream is amazing.

I highly recommend professional facials but you don't want a fluff facial. You want a therapeutic facial, which is difficult to find. I have gone once per month since I was 35 although in the last 5 years I have been less steady about it because we moved. You can try one of these three companies and they will recommend someone near you who uses their products.


----------



## EmileH

My new skin challenge is that I think I'm developing rosacea as I near menopause. Sigh....

It has  been too hot to take photos of the garden lately. We are sort of nearing the finale of the little show that goes on out there each year. Unfortunately the blue hydrangea did not bloom this year because it was a dry winter and we had a very late light snow that killed the buds in April. Here is one photo taken from the comfort of the dining room window. 

As autumn approaches the sedum will bloom and the yellow finches will start to collect the seeds in the echinacea.


----------



## purplepoodles

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My new skin challenge is that I think I'm developing rosacea as I near menopause. Sigh....
> 
> It has  been too hot to take photos of the garden lately. We are sort of nearing the finale of the little show that goes on out there each year. Unfortunately the blue hydrangea did not bloom this year because it was a dry winter and we had a very late light snow that killed the buds in April. Here is one photo taken from the comfort of the dining room window.
> 
> As autumn approaches the sedum will bloom and the yellow finches will start to collect the seeds in the echinacea.
> 
> View attachment 3441895



Dropping in to say. What a stunning and inspirational view Pocketbook Pup. This is what I anticipated our place would look like but it just hasn't materialized......yet. Can only live in home


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My new skin challenge is that I think I'm developing rosacea as I near menopause. Sigh....
> 
> It has  been too hot to take photos of the garden lately. We are sort of nearing the finale of the little show that goes on out there each year. Unfortunately the blue hydrangea did not bloom this year because it was a dry winter and we had a very late light snow that killed the buds in April. Here is one photo taken from the comfort of the dining room window.
> 
> As autumn approaches the sedum will bloom and the yellow finches will start to collect the seeds in the echinacea.
> 
> View attachment 3441895



The flowers are beautiful.  Your yard has grand estate vibes.  I'm jealous.


----------



## EmileH

purplepoodles said:


> Dropping in to say. What a stunning and inspirational view Pocketbook Pup. This is what I anticipated our place would look like but it just hasn't materialized......yet. Can only live in home





Cordeliere said:


> The flowers are beautiful.  Your yard has grand estate vibes.  I'm jealous.



Thanks ladies. Full credit to the former owners for the garden, I'm just trying not to kill it. Cordeliere it looks more grandiose than the house really warrants. It's a RI thing. They like grandiose. And it comes with large landscaping bills. So don't be too jealous. I told them to just keep it alive. It doesn't have to look like a museum. I am trying to enjoy it this year so posting photos is part of that process. Honestly I never would have planted anything this elaborate. All I can think of is the number of Birkin units that go into keeping it up. [emoji16]


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks ladies. Full credit to the former owners for the garden, I'm just trying not to kill it. Cordeliere it looks more grandiose than the house really warrants. It's a RI thing. They like grandiose. And it comes with large landscaping bills. So don't be too jealous. I told them to just keep it alive. It doesn't have to look like a museum. I am trying to enjoy it this year so posting photos is part of that process. Honestly I never would have planted anything this elaborate. All I can think of is the number of Birkin units that go into keeping it up. [emoji16]



ok.  I feel better.  But I think you should feel very proud of how impressive and majestic is it.   If it were me, we would pretend that we are Lord and Lady of the manor.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> ok.  I feel better.  But I think you should feel very proud of how impressive and majestic is it.   If it were me, we would pretend that we are Lord and Lady of the manor.



Heehee. I try to get DH to hold his pinky up when he drinks his coffee but it's not working. [emoji23]

I want a big closet and a small yard in our next house. [emoji4]


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Heehee. I try to get DH to hold his pinky up when he drinks his coffee but it's not working. [emoji23]
> 
> I want a big closet and a small yard in our next house. [emoji4]



That does sound good.


----------



## Cordeliere

Just showed DH your yard pic and he is loudly and enthusiastically praising it.    TPF makes you need things you didn't know you needed.  Now I need a row of cypress trees.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My new skin challenge is that I think I'm developing rosacea as I near menopause. Sigh....
> 
> It has  been too hot to take photos of the garden lately. We are sort of nearing the finale of the little show that goes on out there each year. Unfortunately the blue hydrangea did not bloom this year because it was a dry winter and we had a very late light snow that killed the buds in April. Here is one photo taken from the comfort of the dining room window.
> 
> As autumn approaches the sedum will bloom and the yellow finches will start to collect the seeds in the echinacea.
> 
> View attachment 3441895



Always amazed by your yard work.  It's beautiful!!!

Thank you for the advices for skin care!


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> ok.  I feel better.  But I think you should feel very proud of how impressive and majestic is it.   If it were me, we would pretend that we are Lord and Lady of the manor.



LOL


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Heehee. I try to get DH to hold his pinky up when he drinks his coffee but it's not working. [emoji23]
> 
> I want a big closet and a small yard in our next house. [emoji4]



Second that!!!!


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Just showed DH your yard pic and he is loudly and enthusiastically praising it.    TPF makes you need things you didn't know you needed.  Now I need a row of cypress trees.



Well dear DH, get to work then!!! [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My new skin challenge is that I think I'm developing rosacea as I near menopause. Sigh....
> 
> It has  been too hot to take photos of the garden lately. We are sort of nearing the finale of the little show that goes on out there each year. Unfortunately the blue hydrangea did not bloom this year because it was a dry winter and we had a very late light snow that killed the buds in April. Here is one photo taken from the comfort of the dining room window.
> 
> As autumn approaches the sedum will bloom and the yellow finches will start to collect the seeds in the echinacea.
> 
> View attachment 3441895


Pup, your "estate" is to die for. I would gaze at all day. But I suppose one has to get to work at some point 
If you need more birkin $ there's always the charm of the "grey gardens" look.  
Thanks to you and @MrsOwen3 for the skin care rec's. I'm going to look into the Derma brands you suggested. 
I forgot who asked the original La Mer question, but I wholeheartedly recommend the eye cream, I've been using it for 10 or more years night and day and have barely a crease. When I was younger I used Clarins eye creme. I'm a vampire so avoid the sun at all costs. This past weekend was the first time I sat in the sun in about 15 years. Just happy that my 70 sunscreen prevented me from bursting into flames. I would like to use the La Mer creams but they are too heavily scented for me. At night I'm purely a Revive fan and by day, use SKII Essence and moisturizer over the serum du jour, currently La Mer.   Whenever I get bored and try a new routine I end up with white Millia bumps and a rash. Sjal face oil works wonders as well, when I just want a natural no makeup day. Hmm this sounds a lot more complicated than it actually is , I swear, 3 minutes tops.


----------



## dharma

Hello, cafe! Happy to see everyone getting along in the heat. I had an interesting meeting today with someone that can possibly take my career to a new level but it's going to be a little rough at first so I'm very nervous. I would be giving up a lot of control and that scares me. Had to have a look at H afterwards to calm my nerves  Luckily, I was not tempted by very much but the men's store had me at Hello. The scarves are phenomenal. @Pocketbook Pup, I tried both of the Mors shawls that you had and also concluded that the one you purchased is the right one for me as well. Just not sure if I will bite at all since I loved two offerings at the men's store. I'm looking forward to the meetup so we can discuss at length


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My new skin challenge is that I think I'm developing rosacea as I near menopause. Sigh....
> 
> It has  been too hot to take photos of the garden lately. We are sort of nearing the finale of the little show that goes on out there each year. Unfortunately the blue hydrangea did not bloom this year because it was a dry winter and we had a very late light snow that killed the buds in April. Here is one photo taken from the comfort of the dining room window.
> 
> As autumn approaches the sedum will bloom and the yellow finches will start to collect the seeds in the echinacea.
> 
> View attachment 3441895


I got rosecea sometime in my 40s.  Fair skin prob.   I think getting overheated contributed to it.  However, by the time I got around to getting a cream from derm it started to go away.  Maybe the episode lasted a couple of years at most.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Hello, cafe! Happy to see everyone getting along in the heat. I had an interesting meeting today with someone that can possibly take my career to a new level but it's going to be a little rough at first so I'm very nervous. I would be giving up a lot of control and that scares me. Had to have a look at H afterwards to calm my nerves  Luckily, I was not tempted by very much but the men's store had me at Hello. The scarves are phenomenal. @Pocketbook Pup, I tried both of the Mors shawls that you had and also concluded that the one you purchased is the right one for me as well. Just not sure if I will bite at all since I loved two offerings at the men's store. I'm looking forward to the meetup so we can discuss at length



Looking forward to the meetup and hearing your thoughts. I'm hoping to try something from the men's section that day as well. 

Hmmmm... Giving up control. I don't like the sound of that. But I'm a control freak. I'm glad the trip to H calmed your nerves and I hope it works out the absolute best way possible for you.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> I got rosecea sometime in my 40s.  Fair skin prob.   I think getting overheated contributed to it.  However, by the time I got around to getting a cream from derm it started to go away.  Maybe the episode lasted a couple of years at most.



Oh good. Thank you, that's reassuring. It's just awful. It might be the heat. It has only been a few months now. It's terribly hot and the air conditioning in my office hasn't been working well at all. I am going to the dermatologist in two weeks. I must try to nip it in the bud.


----------



## cremel

Dharma  it was me who asked the question about La Mer. [emoji39]


----------



## dharma

cremel said:


> Dharma  it was me who asked the question about La Mer. [emoji39]


Thank you for reminding me! I'm on a train and it's very frustrating to click around as the service is so slow. It's worth a try, they are very generous with samples. If you are highly sensitive to fragrance though, it might be a challenge. I remember when my DD was little, it was hard to find time for these things, I can't imagine how it is with two! Maybe when they are with your DH one day you can make a quick trip to Sephora or a Dept.  store where you could load up on samples and see what agrees with you. Once you've found your match, just slap it on in the morning and go! And don't be afraid to return things that make you break out. I always do and never have a problem. Of course, I know pretty quickly and would never try that with a used up container. 
@Cordeliere,up thread you mentioned you were going to take out your "retina".  I know that you meant retinA but I still had a  chuckle!
@Pocketbook Pup, "control freak", I get that


----------



## purplepoodles

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks ladies. Full credit to the former owners for the garden, I'm just trying not to kill it. Cordeliere it looks more grandiose than the house really warrants. It's a RI thing. They like grandiose. And it comes with large landscaping bills. So don't be too jealous. I told them to just keep it alive. It doesn't have to look like a museum. I am trying to enjoy it this year so posting photos is part of that process. Honestly I never would have planted anything this elaborate. All I can think of is the number of Birkin units that go into keeping it up. [emoji16]



You are too modest Pocketbook Pup! It take skill, timing and staffing skills to maintain a good garden and keep its bones alive and strong.


----------



## Cordeliere

Loving the skin products discussion.


----------



## periogirl28

cremel said:


> anybody here knows if Cherche-midi could be used as a cross-body?



Sorry to jump in but I saw this question. I think at the longest length of the strap, it will be a bit tight for a 26 to be worn  crossbody. I can just about, but I am 5'1 and it hits at my waist. There is no way for the mini. I hope this helps. 

Dear PP I love your garden view!


----------



## EmileH

T





periogirl28 said:


> Sorry to jump in but I saw this question. I think at the longest length of the strap, it will be a bit tight for a 26 to be worn  crossbody. I can just about, but I am 5'1 and it hits at my waist. There is no way for the mini. I hope this helps.
> 
> Dear PP I love your garden view!



Thank you.
[emoji8]

I love the Cherche midi and I went nuts for the little video they released with it. I'm just afraid that even the large size is too small for me. I am 5'6" and I just rehomed a Chanel medium flap because it looked silly on me. It was too small. If the Cherche midi was more the size of say a trim 31 or 35 I'd be trying to get my hands on one now. Hermes...are you listening? Please? A tgm model? I like it more than the Constance for example. I can't handle a big H on the front of the bag. I like them on others but I know it would make me uncomfortable. So I'm very disappointed in the small size of the bag. [emoji22]


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> T
> 
> Thank you.
> [emoji8]
> 
> I love the Cherche midi and I went nuts for the little video they released with it. I'm just afraid that even the large size is too small for me. I am 5'6" and I just rehomed a Chanel medium flap because it looked silly on me. It was too small. If the Cherche midi was more the size of say a trim 31 or 35 I'd be trying to get my hands on one now. Hermes...are you listening? Please? A tgm model? I like it more than the Constance for example. I can't handle a big H on the front of the bag. I like them on others but I know it would make me uncomfortable. So I'm very disappointed in the small size of the bag. [emoji22]



I do see your points, like I said before, after this mini bag fad, H may yet make a larger version. I have a love hate relationship with the Constance. The large H is annoying but yet the clasp is so cleverly constructed. For years I never got one but have succumbed. The skill required to make the curved seams and the smooth flap is just amazing. My local leather artisan tells me she made her own Constance bec it really requires all that effort.


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> I do see your points, like I said before, after this mini bag fad, H may yet make a larger version. I have a love hate relationship with the Constance. The large H is annoying but yet the clasp is so cleverly constructed. For years I never got one but have succumbed. The skill required to make the curved seams and the smooth flap is just amazing. My local leather artisan tells me she made her own Constance bec it really requires all that effort.



The Constance is a beautiful bag. I hope you are right about the Cherche midi in the future. You have incredible taste and a beautiful collection of bags.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

MrsOwen3 said:


> morning Cafe!
> been busy and lurking except for my scuffle with a troll. DH has planned a surprise staycation at a hotel somewhere nearby to celebrate an anniversary, not our wedding anniversary-10 years/first date. it's is horribly hot and humid here so my ideal is to stay in air conditioning with crisp white sheets so it's perfect timing. it'll be a nice way to spend my weekend off. I have lots more work weekends coming up so it feels like the end of summer vacation a bit.
> 
> I went on a little online spree but returned everything so far. I ordered a heap of print dresses but didn't love anything. I have no idea why I get the bug to buy Fall clothes when it seems like I'll never get to wear them. I'm really wanting a bag to show up at H and none of these other purchases fulfill that wish.
> 
> I had an interesting eBay experience recently. I was eyeing a bag that had a very low starting price and no buy it now. it was off plan but exotic and one of those prices you'd have to pounce on. Sadly the seller realized that no one was bidding and I could snap it up for half its retail value and jacked the price up at the last minute. Well I didn't bid and it's going to sit at a now inflated price. I can't call it one that got away but it would have been quite the score if I had got it for the starting price.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!


Don't you just hate it when that happens!
I had a similar experience, but the listing was ended early and sold privately.
Found out it went to a fellow TPF'er, but I was a little sad that i didn't get chance to be in the running for it.
Hopefully something better will come along.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Loving the skin products discussion.



Me too Corde. It's very beneficial to me. Several recommendations from Ppup, Dharma, Mrs O etc. are already on my to-try list. 

Really thankful and I love this thread!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji8][emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> Very interesting.  I carried an over the shoulder (under arm) bag with a zipper closure.   Maybe it was more effective that I realized in deterring pick pockets.    Or maybe it is cause DH and I are such tall people.   Or maybe it was that we took taxis everywhere.  I am intrigued that we had no attempts that we are aware of.  Like you, i am very aware of what is happening around me.





tabbi001 said:


> I think what attracted them was because I was using my evie. I have a bag insert with zippers so I was secure but I guess the thieves thought they could get into my bag. Anyway, after that I used my kelly instead and closed it properly.





cremel said:


> These thieves are really annoying. It is disappointing that there are more and more in Paris now. I have not encountered one myself but looks like this is definitely something to watch out next time.



We had an experience near Printemps a few years back which is apparently quite common these days, at the time we had never heard of it.
We were approached by a young man saying he had either found or we had "dropped" a gold ring and he wanted to give it back to us.
I have no idea what he thought we were going to do, but he was most insistent we took this ring.  We didn't and moved on, but it was quite strange. My DH had an LV cross body bag buckled closed and I had a small Chanel Half Moon WOC which I kept my hand on when walking around.  We didn't notice anyone else around this guy when he was talking to us, or trying to get at our belongings. We were quite smartly dressed as we were visiting exhibitions rather than just touristy shopping. I don't know if it was a distraction attempt or what, but most strange.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very interesting. I have never had this experience either even carrying my Birkin which is very open. But I am very sensitive about protecting my bag. I keep it in front of me up against my body the whole time. I would have thought that an Evelyn was a great travel bag but I can see that it's not. I almost never use the shoulder strap on my Kelly. It's always right in front of me.
> When I went to Paris as a teenager many years ago one of the girls had her bag cut into to steal from the bottom. It was a Longchamp canvas bag.
> You also have to watch for people on scooters especially in Italy.
> 
> I'm also super defensive about people getting near me in crowded situations. DH was a bit traumatized by the experience at the bottom of the Spanish steps in Rome. I just give a firm "no" if anyone even approaches me. And I'm not afraid to give a little shove if they get too close either. They were so annoying with the flowers etc in Rome. In general the people in Rome had no sense of personal space.
> 
> I haven't had any issues in Paris. But I do stick to neighborhoods that I know well and I avoid crowds. Plus I travel in off seasons. I think I'll use a Kelly next trip and keep it closed securely.


Good idea with the Kelly. 
I must admit to being a bit lame and use a nylon travel brand cross body bag when we are on holiday.  It is the height of unsophistication and ugliness, but I don't worry about the bag like I would one of my "good" ones.  
It has also survived a lot of Chocolate ice cream spills!!


----------



## EmileH

CapriTrotteur said:


> We had an experience near Printemps a few years back which is apparently quite common these days, at the time we had never heard of it.
> We were approached by a young man saying he had either found or we had "dropped" a gold ring and he wanted to give it back to us.
> I have no idea what he thought we were going to do, but he was most insistent we took this ring.  We didn't and moved on, but it was quite strange. My DH had an LV cross body bag buckled closed and I had a small Chanel Half Moon WOC which I kept my hand on when walking around.  We didn't notice anyone else around this guy when he was talking to us, or trying to get at our belongings. We were quite smartly dressed as we were visiting exhibitions rather than just touristy shopping. I don't know if it was a distraction attempt or what, but most strange.



This is a very common thing in Paris. I had it happen to me near laduree on rue royale. I think they expect you to give them money. Sounds like a stupid scam. Why would anyone give them money for a ring they found? I don't know if they try to grab more when you open your bag or what. I just ignored them.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Madam Bijoux said:


> Attention shoppers:  the new section of the King of Prussia Mall will be open to the public on August 18, but H won't be moving to the new location until October.  Looking forward to seeing the new Tiffany & Cartier stores.


This made me smile, it reminds me of the days when DH used to go motorbike racing, we used to hear over the tannoy "Attention Paddock, Attention Paddock".


----------



## CapriTrotteur

MrsOwen3 said:


> I got my first Chanel brooches today, I think you guys know why I needed the cats [emoji6]
> View attachment 3441588


Love these Mrs O, are the cats in crystals?


----------



## CapriTrotteur

cremel said:


> I am not a fan of any kind of baking in the sun. It is just painful. No offense, I know lots of people are fond of beaches and enjoy being in the sun. I have aged a lot during the past three years. It is a combination of two bad things: lacking of sleep and being in the sun because of my toddler. My two boys are only 20 months apart(the second one was supposed to be here maybe two years later.). I have not been able to sleep through a night that stretches more than 8 hours since 2014. In another 6 months, I think my second one will be able to sleep like a log as his brother for 10-11 hours...cannot wait!!! 2017 I want to travel more, shop more, and do more facial.
> I love "being pale" Mrs O.  Its funny you mentioned "fry herself in oils"...that was exactly what happened to my DH. He got dumped by his girlfriend at one point because that woman thought he was not sexy because he was so white and nerdy. After the breakup he got angry and put olive oil on his face and upper body and started baking in Austin Texas where he worked. And guess what he got burnt. Today the scars still exist, and they are just well hidden around his beard line. He regretted it for his whole life. I found it funny so I always laughed.
> Sleep is the best skincare product, one of my friends who works as a TV host always tell me. That is probably true.
> I am going to start working on it...hopefully I will find the right products for my normal to dry skin that is kind of tricky. The regular La Mer cream sometimes feels a little bit thick, and the soft cream seems to be fine for the summer.


Have you tried Liz Earle skincare?
It is founded in the Isle of Wight in the UK and is very botanical. 
I have used it for a couple of years now, previously I used Clinique.
The cleanser regularly wins beauty awards.
They also do pretty cool trial and travel sizes so you can test it out before committing to a bigger purchase.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

dharma said:


> Hello, cafe! Happy to see everyone getting along in the heat. I had an interesting meeting today with someone that can possibly take my career to a new level but it's going to be a little rough at first so I'm very nervous. I would be giving up a lot of control and that scares me. Had to have a look at H afterwards to calm my nerves  Luckily, I was not tempted by very much but the men's store had me at Hello. The scarves are phenomenal. @Pocketbook Pup, I tried both of the Mors shawls that you had and also concluded that the one you purchased is the right one for me as well. Just not sure if I will bite at all since I loved two offerings at the men's store. I'm looking forward to the meetup so we can discuss at length


How exciting for you Dharma, that sounds like a promising meeting.
Cheering you on from afar.


----------



## cremel

CapriTrotteur said:


> Have you tried Liz Earle skincare?
> It is founded in the Isle of Wight in the UK and is very botanical.
> I have used it for a couple of years now, previously I used Clinique.
> The cleanser regularly wins beauty awards.
> They also do pretty cool trial and travel sizes so you can test it out before committing to a bigger purchase.



Thank you dear Capri. Noted down. [emoji173]️


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is a very common thing in Paris. I had it happen to me near laduree on rue royale. I think they expect you to give them money. Sounds like a stupid scam. Why would anyone give them money for a ring they found? I don't know if they try to grab more when you open your bag or what. I just ignored them.


I know, right, as if you would.  We just walked away too, but I didn't get the point, but I see what you mean now that they might have thought we would give them cash or grab at our wallet if we opened our bags or something. Maybe some people fall for it unfortunately.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

cremel said:


> Thank you dear Capri. Noted down. [emoji173]️


Hey Cremel, nice to "see" you.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My new skin challenge is that I think I'm developing rosacea as I near menopause. Sigh....
> 
> It has  been too hot to take photos of the garden lately. We are sort of nearing the finale of the little show that goes on out there each year. Unfortunately the blue hydrangea did not bloom this year because it was a dry winter and we had a very late light snow that killed the buds in April. Here is one photo taken from the comfort of the dining room window.
> 
> As autumn approaches the sedum will bloom and the yellow finches will start to collect the seeds in the echinacea.
> 
> View attachment 3441895


This is a beautiful scene, how lovely to be able to look out on this.
Good job at keeping it looking so lovely.
It does look very palatial.
I am so jealous of the US, everywhere seems so "big".
Over here, everything is crammed in and space is really a premium!


----------



## scarf1

Gold ring scam:
http://europeforvisitors.com/paris/articles/paris-gold-ring-scam.htm


----------



## MSO13

CapriTrotteur said:


> Love these Mrs O, are the cats in crystals?



Yes, they impressed me. It's solid metal with inset crystals rather than prong set. Here's another view though it was way too hot for a jacket even in the early morning. And no one be scared, the jacket is 22 years old and doesn't transfer color!


----------



## MSO13

Hey Cafe,

I picked up two Fall pieces I'm very excited about from Stella McCartney. Culotte jeans that come up very high on the waist and this amazing and purr-fect for me (excuse the pun) silk shirt. I just threw it on with my $10 Uniqlo gauchos that I swear could be mistaken for much more expensive pants except for the elastic waist   I can't tuck anything into them but that's ok, they're a great alternative to shorts for the rest of summer. The cats are so cute, I included a close up of the print, this cat will peek out of the waist band when tucked in to regular pants! The cuffs are a great Moutarde color that I never wear but like very much as a small accent. I know H is doing a lot in this color so maybe it will grow on me. The Uniqlo pants are sold out online but I found that stores still have a lot of them if anyone is interested in tracking them down. At $9.90 I got olive, rose/beige and navy. 

Hope everyone is doing well, I've been busy with work this week and prepping for a very heavy work week around Labor Day but I get to enjoy the meet up before that crazy week kicks off!


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, yes, the "gold ring scam."  (It's brass and worthless, of course.)  The scammer insists that you take the "valuable" ring, because, for example, his/her religion doesn't encourage jewelry, but since he or she is giving up a significant windfall, it is only fair that you should offer some compensation. . . . Yup, it seems ridiculous, but it must work because it is in frequent use.  DH and I had a ring tossed at us outside Le Printemps, too.  We both reacted as if it were radioactive and the would-be scammer promptly scooped it up and went on his way, recognizing that we were NOT going to play!


----------



## Mindi B

I love Stella's cat print for fall MrsO!  It IS purr-fect for you!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hey Cafe,
> 
> I picked up two Fall pieces I'm very excited about from Stella McCartney. Culotte jeans that come up very high on the waist and this amazing and purr-fect for me (excuse the pun) silk shirt. I just threw it on with my $10 Uniqlo gauchos that I swear could be mistaken for much more expensive pants except for the elastic waist   I can't tuck anything into them but that's ok, they're a great alternative to shorts for the rest of summer. The cats are so cute, I included a close up of the print, this cat will peek out of the waist band when tucked in to regular pants! The cuffs are a great Moutarde color that I never wear but like very much as a small accent. I know H is doing a lot in this color so maybe it will grow on me. The Uniqlo pants are sold out online but I found that stores still have a lot of them if anyone is interested in tracking them down. At $9.90 I got olive, rose/beige and navy.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, I've been busy with work this week and prepping for a very heavy work week around Labor Day but I get to enjoy the meet up before that crazy week kicks off!
> View attachment 3443272
> View attachment 3443274
> View attachment 3443273
> View attachment 3443275



That is so cute and so you. How do you always manage to find the coolest things?


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hey Cafe,
> 
> I picked up two Fall pieces I'm very excited about from Stella McCartney. Culotte jeans that come up very high on the waist and this amazing and purr-fect for me (excuse the pun) silk shirt. I just threw it on with my $10 Uniqlo gauchos that I swear could be mistaken for much more expensive pants except for the elastic waist   I can't tuck anything into them but that's ok, they're a great alternative to shorts for the rest of summer. The cats are so cute, I included a close up of the print, this cat will peek out of the waist band when tucked in to regular pants! The cuffs are a great Moutarde color that I never wear but like very much as a small accent. I know H is doing a lot in this color so maybe it will grow on me. The Uniqlo pants are sold out online but I found that stores still have a lot of them if anyone is interested in tracking them down. At $9.90 I got olive, rose/beige and navy.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, I've been busy with work this week and prepping for a very heavy work week around Labor Day but I get to enjoy the meet up before that crazy week kicks off!
> View attachment 3443272
> View attachment 3443274
> View attachment 3443273
> View attachment 3443275


So cute MrsO! Love the cat print from Stella, I had a pic of this outfit in my shopping archives, lol. I'm also in love with the kitten on this Dolce blouse. It's a kitty season fur sure!


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> So cute MrsO! Love the cat print from Stella, I had a pic of this outfit in my shopping archives, lol. I'm also in love with the kitten on this Dolce blouse. It's a kitty season fur sure!
> View attachment 3443317
> View attachment 3443319



I saw that one too, I was going to tell @Pocketbook Pup I saw the one pictured above at NM and loved it but wanted to see what else the print came in. Google found me the full print shirt from Nord's and also a fabulous evening-ish dress but I wouldn't get enough use out of it.

It's about time for a Cat season, they rule the internet and social media and they do make for a great print. I also the embroidered Stella print but I don't want to over do it with the cats.  That skirt looks pretty great with the shirt though...


----------



## dharma

So funny, "fur sure" written above was a typo but rather appropriate  I'm currently in love with either the Stella faux fur leopard sweatshirt or the Dries one with grey sweatshirt sleeves and the fur in the front. Sorry, no pics. Both are pretty simple so I'm thinking of just making it myself. I'm trying to teach my DD to use her creativity instead of just buying things and I think she needs to learn by example. My mom is a "maker" and I grew up that way but raising kids in this era of electronics and immediate satisfaction is very challenging. 
I'm having a rare martini while I wrap my head around this work dilemma. Probably not condusive to good decision making but I'd rather not think about it so it's working. 
The gold ring scam was tried on me in Paris but I usually look blankly at people and pretend I don't speak English. Works like a charm. Or they just think I'm the village idiot and move on.


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> I saw that one too, I was going to tell @Pocketbook Pup I saw the one pictured above at NM and loved it but wanted to see what else the print came in. Google found me the full print shirt from Nord's and also a fabulous evening-ish dress but I wouldn't get enough use out of it.
> 
> It's about time for a Cat season, they rule the internet and social media and they do make for a great print. I also the embroidered Stella print but I don't want to over do it with the cats.  That skirt looks pretty great with the shirt though...


Oh you can work that dress with a cardigan and boots! I'm waiting for whippets to have a season but they just don't seem lovable enough  I also have a  thing for ridiculously tiny furry dogs. I love to follow Marni the dog on Instagram, have you seen her?


I think this martini is too strong


----------



## Keren16

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yes, they impressed me. It's solid metal with inset crystals rather than prong set. Here's another view though it was way too hot for a jacket even in the early morning. And no one be scared, the jacket is 22 years old and doesn't transfer color!
> 
> View attachment 3443260



Inset is better than prong.  They don't fall off as easily. My first diamond engagement ring was prong.  Off it went at lunch one day, never to be found[emoji27]

I'm  with the same husband so you know what my second diamond ring is (inset)

That aside, your jacket is beautiful & I wish you great wearing & memories [emoji173]️


----------



## EmileH

I received two purchases in the mail today. Neither is as cute or creative  as the kitties. Balmain jackets in navy an khaki. 

I also had a bit of a tragedy. I noticed the tiniest of pen marks on the back of the handle of my gold Birkin, I think I did it at work the other day. No one will probably notice but me. It's like the first ding in your car door. Sadly the Lexol wipes won't take it out and I don't want to make it worse. 

Excuse the large security tags on the jackets. I don't want to take them off until my tailor tells me if she can do the minor alterations that I might need.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I received two purchases in the mail today. Neither is as cute or creative  as the kitties. Balmain jackets in navy an khaki.
> 
> I also had a bit of a tragedy. I noticed the tiniest of pen marks on the back of the handle of my gold Birkin, I think I did it at work the other day. No one will probably notice but me. It's like the first ding in your car door. Sadly the Lexol wipes won't take it out and I don't want to make it worse.
> 
> Excuse the large security tags on the jackets. I don't want to take them off until my tailor tells me if she can do the minor alterations that I might need.
> 
> View attachment 3443381
> View attachment 3443383



these are fabulous! 

not for the faint of heart but hairspray on a Qtip works on pen marks if you want to give it a try


----------



## MSO13

Keren16 said:


> Inset is better than prong.  They don't fall off as easily. My first diamond engagement ring was prong.  Off it went at lunch one day, never to be found[emoji27]
> 
> I'm  with the same husband so you know what my second diamond ring is (inset)
> 
> That aside, your jacket is beautiful & I wish you great wearing & memories [emoji173]️



I have a bezel set ring for this reason. I was working in retail construction when I got engaged and was worried about wrecking a prong set. 8 years later it's still perfect!


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Oh you can work that dress with a cardigan and boots! I'm waiting for whippets to have a season but they just don't seem lovable enough  I also have a  thing for ridiculously tiny furry dogs. I love to follow Marni the dog on Instagram, have you seen her?
> View attachment 3443332
> 
> I think this martini is too strong



she's so cute, DH follows a lot of IG famous cats 

I would love the dress but the price point for a novelty print gave me pause plus print mixing in sleeveless silhouettes can be tough for me [emoji41]

This print made me want to make my own prints of my cats and then make them into fabric. Then you could have your whippets!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> these are fabulous!
> 
> not for the faint of heart but hairspray on a Qtip works on pen marks if you want to give it a try



You rock! It's not completely gone but it is about 90% gone. Thank you!


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I received two purchases in the mail today. Neither is as cute or creative  as the kitties. Balmain jackets in navy an khaki.
> 
> I also had a bit of a tragedy. I noticed the tiniest of pen marks on the back of the handle of my gold Birkin, I think I did it at work the other day. No one will probably notice but me. It's like the first ding in your car door. Sadly the Lexol wipes won't take it out and I don't want to make it worse.
> 
> Excuse the large security tags on the jackets. I don't want to take them off until my tailor tells me if she can do the minor alterations that I might need.
> 
> View attachment 3443381
> View attachment 3443383


Oh! PBP! These are sick! I have always loved this shot of Emmanuel Alt in her Balmain. These jackets are just as amazing as the Chanel classics. Beautiful choices! Sorry to hear about the pen mark, I would try MrsO's trick ASAP.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Oh! PBP! These are sick! I have always loved this shot of Emmanuel Alt in her Balmain. These jackets are just as amazing as the Chanel classics. Beautiful choices! Sorry to hear about the pen mark, I would try MrsO's trick ASAP.
> View attachment 3443397



Thank you! Mrs Owen's trick worked well. I think it happened two days ago. It would have probably worked completely if I noticed it sooner but it's almost completely gone now.

I love these jackets on Emmanuel Alt, too. I actually saw her at the Chanel boutique on Avenue Montaigne! I saw her come in and I gave her that startled look of recognition. She gave me a little smile and nodded. I smiled back and then they quickly whisked her in the back. So exciting!!! She's fabulous. 

I also found this video about how to wear the jackets on Utube. Now I want the darned jumping boots. Not that I would be able to wear them this way. This girl is half my age. But the video is great.



Does anyone have the jumping boots? I had the most embarrassing episode trying to get them off at the George V store and I gave up. I was in a full sweat , trying not to swear and hoping I didn't break an ankle. [emoji23]


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I received two purchases in the mail today. Neither is as cute or creative  as the kitties. Balmain jackets in navy an khaki.
> 
> I also had a bit of a tragedy. I noticed the tiniest of pen marks on the back of the handle of my gold Birkin, I think I did it at work the other day. No one will probably notice but me. It's like the first ding in your car door. Sadly the Lexol wipes won't take it out and I don't want to make it worse.
> 
> Excuse the large security tags on the jackets. I don't want to take them off until my tailor tells me if she can do the minor alterations that I might need.
> 
> View attachment 3443381
> View attachment 3443383


Very elegant! Hope they work for you.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> these are fabulous!
> 
> not for the faint of heart but hairspray on a Qtip works on pen marks if you want to give it a try



Years ago, I used this to get pen marks off a white leather couch I had in my office.  Clients would talk while waving a pen to gesture so it happened more than once. Worked great.  I was told it has to be aquanet, so that is what I used.  It did not change the color of the leather.


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> Oh you can work that dress with a cardigan and boots! I'm waiting for whippets to have a season but they just don't seem lovable enough  I also have a  thing for ridiculously tiny furry dogs. I love to follow Marni the dog on Instagram, have you seen her?
> View attachment 3443332
> 
> I think this martini is too strong



That picture is hilarious.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Years ago, I used this to get pen marks off a white leather couch I had in my office.  Clients would talk while waving a pen to gesture so it happened more than once. Worked great.  I was told it has to be aquanet, so that is what I used.  It did not change the color of the leather.



OH my. White leather and pen? All I had was Oribe so I used that. [emoji23]


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You rock! It's not completely gone but it is about 90% gone. Thank you!



Yay!


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hey Cafe,
> 
> I picked up two Fall pieces I'm very excited about from Stella McCartney. Culotte jeans that come up very high on the waist and this amazing and purr-fect for me (excuse the pun) silk shirt. I just threw it on with my $10 Uniqlo gauchos that I swear could be mistaken for much more expensive pants except for the elastic waist   I can't tuck anything into them but that's ok, they're a great alternative to shorts for the rest of summer. The cats are so cute, I included a close up of the print, this cat will peek out of the waist band when tucked in to regular pants! The cuffs are a great Moutarde color that I never wear but like very much as a small accent. I know H is doing a lot in this color so maybe it will grow on me. The Uniqlo pants are sold out online but I found that stores still have a lot of them if anyone is interested in tracking them down. At $9.90 I got olive, rose/beige and navy.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, I've been busy with work this week and prepping for a very heavy work week around Labor Day but I get to enjoy the meet up before that crazy week kicks off!
> View attachment 3443272
> View attachment 3443274
> View attachment 3443273
> View attachment 3443275



Love your choices!!! I specially love the cats print.  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️

And speaking of gaucho pants I also got one last week. I also got a long dress that is a very loose fit. It makes me think that I succeeded in losing weight. [emoji39]


----------



## katekluet

cremel said:


> Love your choices!!! I specially love the cats print.  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> And speaking of gaucho pants I also got one last week. I also got a long dress that is a very loose fit. It makes me think that I succeeded in losing weight. [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443423
> View attachment 3443424
> View attachment 3443425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Cremel, where is the top in the first phot from? So cute!


----------



## cremel

It's a no brand. All these are from a private clothes maker who has her own workshop/factory. I went there once and fetched several pieces.


----------



## katekluet

cremel said:


> It's a no brand. All these are from a private clothes maker who has her own workshop/factory. I went there once and fetched several pieces.


Thanks...too bad. 
MrsOwen, love your new Stella pieces, I am a big fan of her clothes...you mix such interesting pieces from different designers so well.


----------



## MSO13

katekluet said:


> Thanks...too bad.
> MrsOwen, love your new Stella pieces, I am a big fan of her clothes...you mix such interesting pieces from different designers so well.



Thanks Kate, I'm doing well keeping things edited so that they work together. I think a fun print like this one will work well and I allowed myself the jeans because I don't have any in this silhouette but I am trying very hard not to buy more jeans.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I received two purchases in the mail today. Neither is as cute or creative  as the kitties. Balmain jackets in navy an khaki.
> Excuse the large security tags on the jackets. I don't want to take them off until my tailor tells me if she can do the minor alterations that I might need.
> View attachment 3443381
> View attachment 3443383



Fabulous.


----------



## katekluet

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks Kate, I'm doing well keeping things edited so that they work together. I think a fun print like this one will work well and I allowed myself the jeans because I don't have any in this silhouette but I am trying very hard not to buy more jeans.


Good plan! I'll be up at H next week and will look at Uniqlo for those pants. I'm in Stella jeans and sweater as I write.


----------



## MSO13

cremel said:


> Love your choices!!! I specially love the cats print.  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> And speaking of gaucho pants I also got one last week. I also got a long dress that is a very loose fit. It makes me think that I succeeded in losing weight. [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443423
> View attachment 3443424
> View attachment 3443425



Thank you, I love gauchos and culottes so I'm happy to have so many choices this season! Enjoy your new clothes, mine will sit for at least a few more weeks before it cools off enough to wear them. Something to look forward to


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I received two purchases in the mail today. Neither is as cute or creative  as the kitties. Balmain jackets in navy an khaki.
> 
> I also had a bit of a tragedy. I noticed the tiniest of pen marks on the back of the handle of my gold Birkin, I think I did it at work the other day. No one will probably notice but me. It's like the first ding in your car door. Sadly the Lexol wipes won't take it out and I don't want to make it worse.
> 
> Excuse the large security tags on the jackets. I don't want to take them off until my tailor tells me if she can do the minor alterations that I might need.
> 
> View attachment 3443381
> View attachment 3443383



I love my things as I bought them, however they grow with us & develop our character.  Enjoy her as a part of you!
Aside from that, enjoy your beautiful jackets with your Birkin or however else you choose to wear them.
Your style is terrific & admirable[emoji178][emoji106][emoji8]


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> I love my things as I bought them, however they grow with us & develop our character.  Enjoy her as a part of you!
> Aside from that, enjoy your beautiful jackets with your Birkin or however else you choose to wear them.
> Your style is terrific & admirable[emoji178][emoji106][emoji8]



You are so sweet. Thank you. [emoji8]


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are so sweet. Thank you. [emoji8]



Thank you also[emoji4]
Please post pics!  I'm sure they are inspiring[emoji7]


----------



## Mindi B

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That is so cute and so you. How do you always manage to find the coolest things?


I agree.  MrsO, the next time you go shopping, don't be surprised if there are five or six Hermes-toting ladies shadowing you.  That's me, hiding behind the rack of shirts.


----------



## tabbi001

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hey Cafe,
> 
> I picked up two Fall pieces I'm very excited about from Stella McCartney. Culotte jeans that come up very high on the waist and this amazing and purr-fect for me (excuse the pun) silk shirt. I just threw it on with my $10 Uniqlo gauchos that I swear could be mistaken for much more expensive pants except for the elastic waist   I can't tuck anything into them but that's ok, they're a great alternative to shorts for the rest of summer. The cats are so cute, I included a close up of the print, this cat will peek out of the waist band when tucked in to regular pants! The cuffs are a great Moutarde color that I never wear but like very much as a small accent. I know H is doing a lot in this color so maybe it will grow on me. The Uniqlo pants are sold out online but I found that stores still have a lot of them if anyone is interested in tracking them down. At $9.90 I got olive, rose/beige and navy.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, I've been busy with work this week and prepping for a very heavy work week around Labor Day but I get to enjoy the meet up before that crazy week kicks off!
> View attachment 3443272
> View attachment 3443274
> View attachment 3443273
> View attachment 3443275


I love the cats!!! They're purrfect!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I received two purchases in the mail today. Neither is as cute or creative  as the kitties. Balmain jackets in navy an khaki.
> 
> I also had a bit of a tragedy. I noticed the tiniest of pen marks on the back of the handle of my gold Birkin, I think I did it at work the other day. No one will probably notice but me. It's like the first ding in your car door. Sadly the Lexol wipes won't take it out and I don't want to make it worse.
> 
> Excuse the large security tags on the jackets. I don't want to take them off until my tailor tells me if she can do the minor alterations that I might need.
> 
> View attachment 3443381
> View attachment 3443383


The jackets look amazing! I saw those in luisaviaroma but I didn't dare try them on. I was thinkin that if I didn't loo good in them I would be sad cause I wante to have one. But at the same time if they did fit, I won't buy them because my credit card is on fire from too much H-swiping the last 2 weeks! 


cremel said:


> Love your choices!!! I specially love the cats print.  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> And speaking of gaucho pants I also got one last week. I also got a long dress that is a very loose fit. It makes me think that I succeeded in losing weight. [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443423
> View attachment 3443424
> View attachment 3443425


They look wonderful! Great choices


----------



## Mindi B

My dogs won't let me buy Stella's cat-print separates.  But I am groovin' on her swans.  Still, at her price point, I have to feel confident that I would wear the item for more than one season. . . . Can't be struttin' around in 2018 with 2016-17 waterfowl on my trousers.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> My dogs won't let me buy Stella's cat-print separates.  But I am groovin' on her swans.  Still, at her price point, I have to feel confident that I would wear the item for more than one season. . . . Can't be struttin' around in 2018 with 2016-17 waterfowl on my trousers.



true but as I'm a crazy cat lady for life I'm hoping it won't look dated but just more quirky as I wear it year after year.


----------



## Mindi B

I'm with you!  When I buy an identifiably seasonal piece, as long as it has meaning for ME it feels timeless.  I only try to shy away from "it" items whose sole appeal is their "it-ness," IYKWIM.


----------



## EmileH

Speaking of highly identifiable pieces from a particular season, is anyone planning to spring for the $850 Chanel tee shirt from the Cuba cruise 2017 collection? Apparently there is a waiting list?! I'm not on it. Don't intend to be. [emoji23]


----------



## Mindi B

Just off-hand, I can think of 17 things I could use $850 for, and the Chanel tee is not one of them!  But for some, I'm sure it's a competitive rush to get their hands on one.  And I suppose it does commemorate an important event.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Speaking of highly identifiable pieces from a particular season, is anyone planning to spring for the $850 Chanel tee shirt from the Cuba cruise 2017 collection? Apparently there is a waiting list?! I'm not on it. Don't intend to be. [emoji23]





Mindi B said:


> Just off-hand, I can think of 17 things I could use $850 for, and the Chanel tee is not one of them!  But for some, I'm sure it's a competitive rush to get their hands on one.  And I suppose it does commemorate an important event.



I think this is partially due to the accessible price point, it will be on all the fashion bloggers for sure just like the sling backs! Most Chanel is out of range for the average fashion blogger/girl in her 20's so I think this will be popular. It's not for me at that price but I don't shy away from extravagant novelty items like the Stella shirt if I think they'll suit me. A tee shirt though, not for $850. 

And based on the early pricing on the Chanel Jacket thread I don't know how affordable the rest of the collection is going to be. There were two olive jackets that I bookmarked but now I'm counting myself lucky that I got my two fall jackets at "decent" prices. PP, I did put the Balmain on my Paris list to check out. I'm almost at the point where I hope a dream bag doesn't find me so I can grab all the amazing RTW I'm eyeing! It will be a lovely consolation to leave Paris without a bag if I have my shopping suitcase full of great RTW!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> I think this is partially due to the accessible price point, it will be on all the fashion bloggers for sure just like the sling backs! Most Chanel is out of range for the average fashion blogger/girl in her 20's so I think this will be popular. It's not for me at that price but I don't shy away from extravagant novelty items like the Stella shirt if I think they'll suit me. A tee shirt though, not for $850.
> 
> And based on the early pricing on the Chanel Jacket thread I don't know how affordable the rest of the collection is going to be. There were two olive jackets that I bookmarked but now I'm counting myself lucky that I got my two fall jackets at "decent" prices. PP, I did put the Balmain on my Paris list to check out. I'm almost at the point where I hope a dream bag doesn't find me so I can grab all the amazing RTW I'm eyeing! It will be a lovely consolation to leave Paris without a bag if I have my shopping suitcase full of great RTW!



The Stella shirt doesn't seem like a novelty item for you. It is so you. It's more of a staple. 

Yes, most of the Chanel pieces for cruise are probably out of my price range. I'm almost happy. I loved the Paris Rome collection but I am feeling a bit full on Chanel at the moment.  I don't want to be tempted by too many more pieces right now. The balmain jackets are affordable in comparison.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yes, they impressed me. It's solid metal with inset crystals rather than prong set. Here's another view though it was way too hot for a jacket even in the early morning. And no one be scared, the jacket is 22 years old and doesn't transfer color!
> 
> View attachment 3443260


They are super cute and look so cool on a denim jacket.
Great look Mrs O.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You rock! It's not completely gone but it is about 90% gone. Thank you!


So glad it has nearly gone, hopefully time may make it fade.
I too hate getting marks on my things.
TPF is such a great resource for things, so great to have this pool of knowledge to draw on.


----------



## eagle1002us

CapriTrotteur said:


> I know, right, as if you would.  We just walked away too, but I didn't get the point, but I see what you mean now that they might have thought we would give them cash or grab at our wallet if we opened our bags or something. Maybe some people fall for it unfortunately.


It could be a ring from a crackerjack box.  No value at all.   Not that I go around considering which randomly-offered rings I will accept.   A situation like that just ordinarily creeps me out.

Say, has anyone seen that movie Anthropoid?  It got good reviews.  I read a lot of history, particularly WW1 and if I can find it, the period, "entre deux guerres."  We subscribe to the two versions of the Military channel available on our cable.  I have no military background or relatives with such whatsoever.  We went to Vienna a decade ago and visited the Belvedere Palace in Vienna, where all the Klimt's were held.   Some time afterwards, was fascinated to find out that was the palace of Archduke Franz Ferdinand.  
Has anyone visited Neue Galerie Museum in NYC?   That is Wiemar Republic era art from Germany and Austria.  Has a nice restaurant.
Another question:  Did anyone see that PBS documentary on how Iris Apfel dresses?  By the end of the program I realized that she pretty much maintained the same style outfit to outfit:  oversized glasses, fuzzy sweater-coat, huge layers of big chunky tribalesque beads and oversized multiple bangles.  Mostly in orange, black and brown.


----------



## Mindi B

It sure works for Iris, and if it ain't broke, don't fix it!  I haven't seen the documentary, but she strikes me as rather a fabulous woman.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> It sure works for Iris, and if it ain't broke, don't fix it!  I haven't seen the documentary, but she strikes me as rather a fabulous woman.


A lot of people would agree with you.   The accessories --oversized glasses, colorful, exuberant jewelry, etc.-- make her outfits what they are.  Now, if we could just see what she'd do with an HS and bag . . .  Her husband wore round glasses, too, but not oversized.  As I said earlier in this thread, I got my cat's eye glasses but I'm a bit too rounded to suit an angular frame.  Iris has a small face and her specs compliment that.   
What I liked is that she was shown shopping at ethnic (e.g., African) stores and thrift stores and bargaining for stuff.   It takes guts to bargain.  Sometimes at antique or craft shows I get so excited by the item -- I must possess it now!!! -- that I forget to bargain, even just the simple question, "Is that your best price?"


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Saturday, Cafe!  The new addition to the King of Prussia Mall is magnificent.  The new Tiffany and Cartier stores are much larger with lots more to drool over.  The new H store looks like it will be nearly three times larger than the present one.  It's against my religion to leave the mall empty handed, so I treated myself to a 90 Chemin de Corail scarf (noir/vert/juane/vif).  Hope to post pics tomorrow or Monday.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Cordeliere

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Sunday, Cafe!  Today I saw the new movie "Florence Foster Jenkins".   Best film I've seen all year.  I predict lots of Oscars for this one. Perfect acting from the entire cast and the most unforgettable "Queen of the Night" area ever.   Marvelous costumes, too.



Based on your rec, DH and I went to see this tonight.   MS was amazing as always.   She has to be the actress of the century.   I couldn't get over seeing Hugh Grant with wrinkles and looking old.  I was seriously distressed by this.  I thought the plot was sweet with his efforts to protect her, however self-serving this was.  

There is a new Cinebistro near us.   Because we are in an international tourist destination, I am always freaked out by the possibility of getting bed bugs from a theatre, so until this opened, I was unwilling to go to a theatre.  It was nice to see something current that might get an award.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Speaking of highly identifiable pieces from a particular season, is anyone planning to spring for the $850 Chanel tee shirt from the Cuba cruise 2017 collection? Apparently there is a waiting list?! I'm not on it. Don't intend to be. [emoji23]



You always makes me chuckle. [emoji7][emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Based on your rec, DH and I went to see this tonight.   MS was amazing as always.   She has to be the actress of the century.   I couldn't get over seeing Hugh Grant with wrinkles and looking old.  I was seriously distressed by this.  I thought the plot was sweet with his efforts to protect her, however self-serving this was.
> 
> There is a new Cinebistro near us.   Because we are in an international tourist destination, I am always freaked out by the possibility of getting bed bugs from a theatre, so until this opened, I was unwilling to go to a theatre.  It was nice to see something current that might get an award.



Let's introduce facial products to Hugh. [emoji23][emoji23]I enjoyed looking at him when I watched Notting Hill. I am sure Mrs O Ppup Dharma would give him excellent advices!!! [emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy Saturday, Cafe!  The new addition to the King of Prussia Mall is magnificent.  The new Tiffany and Cartier stores are much larger with lots more to drool over.  The new H store looks like it will be nearly three times larger than the present one.  It's against my religion to leave the mall empty handed, so I treated myself to a 90 Chemin de Corail scarf (noir/vert/juane/vif).  Hope to post pics tomorrow or Monday.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend.



Happy weekend to you too Madam. Waiting for you reveal. [emoji173]️


----------



## MadMadCat

Cordeliere said:


> Based on your rec, DH and I went to see this tonight.   MS was amazing as always.   She has to be the actress of the century.   I couldn't get over seeing Hugh Grant with wrinkles and looking old.  I was seriously distressed by this.  I thought the plot was sweet with his efforts to protect her, however self-serving this was.
> 
> There is a new Cinebistro near us.   Because we are in an international tourist destination, I am always freaked out by the possibility of getting bed bugs from a theatre, so until this opened, I was unwilling to go to a theatre.  It was nice to see something current that might get an award.



I don't contribute much here (somehow my life does not seem worth chatting about), but in this case i'd like to share my opinion.
I think Hugh looks better than ever in this movie. He is wrinkly (he has always been that type), but he has now reached a mature self confidence that gives him a less superficial charm. He looks "real" and the gray shorter hair  suit him.

Of course, it is just a question of tastes, but i prefer him to many actors that give in to cosmetic surgery, extreme peeling, goofy hair color etc.

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## cremel

MadMadCat said:


> I don't contribute much here (somehow my life does not seem worth chatting about), but in this case i'd like to share my opinion.
> I think Hugh looks better than ever in this movie. He is wrinkly (he has always been that type), but he has now reached a mature self confidence that gives him a less superficial charm. He looks "real" and the gray shorter hair  suit him.
> 
> Of course, it is just a question of tastes, but i prefer him to many actors that give in to cosmetic surgery, extreme peeling, goofy hair color etc.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



He is also one of my favorite actors. To me he is simply "charming", slightly different kind charming than Pierce Brosnan(007 series)...[emoji1][emoji173]️


----------



## tabbi001

Speaking of 007... is it true that that next Bond is the guy from the divergent series? Isn't he a bit too young??? And I wa actually kinda rooting for Tom Hardy... or even Loki!


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> Speaking of 007... is it true that that next Bond is the guy from the divergent series? Isn't he a bit too young??? And I wa actually kinda rooting for Tom Hardy... or even Loki!



  It's an actor Idris.  No offense towards this new actor but I much prefer Pierce Brosnan or Sean Connery.


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> He is also one of my favorite actors. To me he is simply "charming", slightly different kind charming than Pierce Brosnan(007 series)...[emoji1][emoji173]️



Precisely. He has charm, which IMHO is increased by a "more real" look which includes a few rinkles and gray hair. I also like that his teeth aren't perfectly straight.


----------



## Mindi B

Idris Elba is a wonderful actor, though.  And a hottie.  His Bond could be awesome, if non-traditional.  But last I heard his casting was only a rumor.  Ultimately I believe it is up the the Bond film producer Barbara Broccoli, widow of former producer Albert Broccoli.  And that is WAY more than anyone wanted to know!  Sorry.


----------



## Freckles1

Ideas Elba is 43 and he is FINE!!! I think he would be fantastic as Bond!!!!!


----------



## tabbi001

Freckles1 said:


> Ideas Elba is 43 and he is FINE!!! I think he would be fantastic as Bond!!!!!


He's 43??? Wow! He looks way younger!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

cremel said:


> It's an actor Idris.  No offense towards this new actor but I much prefer Pierce Brosnan or Sean Connery.





Mindi B said:


> Idris Elba is a wonderful actor, though.  And a hottie.  His Bond could be awesome, if non-traditional.  But last I heard his casting was only a rumor.  Ultimately I believe it is up the the Bond film producer Barbara Broccoli, widow of former producer Albert Broccoli.  And that is WAY more than anyone wanted to know!  Sorry.





Freckles1 said:


> Ideas Elba is 43 and he is FINE!!! I think he would be fantastic as Bond!!!!!





tabbi001 said:


> He's 43??? Wow! He looks way younger!



For those of you that like Brit drama, Idris Elba came to fame in a TV series called Luther.
It is a great watch, I think there have been around 4 series of it although the last one was really short and only had a couple of episodes.
Must admit to being a big Idris Elba fan.


----------



## Mindi B

I keep meaning to binge-watch "Luther."  Must do that!


----------



## chaneljewel

Mindi B said:


> I keep meaning to binge-watch "Luther."  Must do that!



What's the general story line behind "Luther"?


----------



## andee

chaneljewel said:


> What's the general story line behind "Luther"?


He is a cop in the UK. Luther is a really intriguing character. Suggest you find the first season as it will explain a lot of his behavior.
He was in the Wire which is worth binging. Had to lose his accent. I still think the Wire is the best thing that was ever on TV.
https://www.google.com/?ion=1&espv=2#q=idris elb


----------



## Cordeliere

Since we have spent a fair amount of time talking about shoes, thought I would share the predictions for fall trends.  Of course, PBP and Mrs. O are already there.  

http://www.purewow.com/fashion/shoe...rends_2016_08_23_a&utm_content=Food_editorial


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,
I'm busy with work this week and due to some browser errors haven't been on the forum much. It's been good for the H urges but I've spent far too much former tPF time watching makeup videos online and buying/trying products. A recent series of selfies for work alerted me that I might need some more coverage in my under eye and I've managed to wear lipstick every day which means the rest of my face needed to step up a little. Unlike H's waiting game, there are literally limitless things to buy but as I do not have 1.5hrs to get ready I'm still keeping things edited. I've added Dior medium coverage foundation updated from my old sheer one, a peach toned color corrector from Makeup Forever and a new creamy concealer from Nars. I experimented with a contour powder but I'm fair and it's hard not to feel like I have dirt smudged on my face. I have a friend that is a makeup artist and might have her give me a few lessons when I have some time. I love these eye shadow looks I've been seeing online and am trying to master a nude eye look as well as a more going out look. I've always been daunted by eye shadow and am going to practice before I take off my makeup at night before bed. This only seems marginally better than my H habit but it's less expensive-so far! 

@Cordeliere glad to see I'm all set with shoes for Fall, my new splurge might be great makeup brushes that cost the same as a 90cm


----------



## katekluet

MrsO, I have the black Nadege shoes on hold to try on later this week...they look like they could be super with jeans. enjoyed the shoe article, Cordelaire, thanks....


----------



## MSO13

katekluet said:


> MrsO, I have the black Nadege shoes on hold to try on later this week...they look like they could be super with jeans. enjoyed the shoe article, Cordelaire, thanks....



They're perfect for jeans Kate, I successfully stretched the instep a little and they're super comfy. I'm not going to debut them for a few weeks as it's still sandal weather though I did wear my new H sneakers this weekend to run around the mall. Also very comfortable! Hope you like them!


----------



## Cordeliere

Hi Ladies
Wanted to share my newest treasure.  Got this from Heritage Auctions.   This piece is so me, with the asymmetrical shape and the asymmetrical pattern of stones.  I have other pieces that are heart pattern jewelry too.  Sort of a theme for me.  I am thrilled.  

I called HA earlier today and arranged for a proxie bid at 2.5 times the current bid at noon today.   I figured if I just did internet bidding in advance, it would only drive the price up.  So glad I did the proxie bid.  The auction didn't start until 10pm my time.   I have a girlfriend visiting from CA.  I totally forgot about about the auction and would have been upset with myself for missing the live bidding.  When setting an alarm on my phone just now, there was a text from HA reminding me to bid.  Came down to my computer, checked out the results, and found out that I WON!!!!


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Hi Ladies
> Wanted to share my newest treasure.  Got this from Heritage Auctions.   This piece is so me, with the asymmetrical shape and the asymmetrical pattern of stones.  I have other pieces that are heart pattern jewelry too.  Sort of a theme for me.  I am thrilled.
> 
> I called HA earlier today and arranged for a proxie bid at 2.5 times the current bid at noon today.   I figured if I just did internet bidding in advance, it would only drive the price up.  So glad I did the proxie bid.  The auction didn't start until 10pm my time.   I have a girlfriend visiting from CA.  I totally forgot about about the auction and would have been upset with myself for missing the live bidding.  When setting an alarm on my phone just now, there was a text from HA reminding me to bid.  Came down to my computer, checked out the results, and found out that I WON!!!!
> View attachment 3447795



Lovely piece. Congratulations on your win. [emoji4]


----------



## tabbi001

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> I'm busy with work this week and due to some browser errors haven't been on the forum much. It's been good for the H urges but I've spent far too much former tPF time watching makeup videos online and buying/trying products. A recent series of selfies for work alerted me that I might need some more coverage in my under eye and I've managed to wear lipstick every day which means the rest of my face needed to step up a little. Unlike H's waiting game, there are literally limitless things to buy but as I do not have 1.5hrs to get ready I'm still keeping things edited. I've added Dior medium coverage foundation updated from my old sheer one, a peach toned color corrector from Makeup Forever and a new creamy concealer from Nars. I experimented with a contour powder but I'm fair and it's hard not to feel like I have dirt smudged on my face. I have a friend that is a makeup artist and might have her give me a few lessons when I have some time. I love these eye shadow looks I've been seeing online and am trying to master a nude eye look as well as a more going out look. I've always been daunted by eye shadow and am going to practice before I take off my makeup at night before bed. This only seems marginally better than my H habit but it's less expensive-so far!
> 
> @Cordeliere glad to see I'm all set with shoes for Fall, my new splurge might be great makeup brushes that cost the same as a 90cm


That's a lot already for me! I have no idea how to put makeup on. I draw my eyebrows +/- blush or lipstick. That's it! I need to learn how to make myself look presentable...


----------



## tabbi001

Cordeliere said:


> Hi Ladies
> Wanted to share my newest treasure.  Got this from Heritage Auctions.   This piece is so me, with the asymmetrical shape and the asymmetrical pattern of stones.  I have other pieces that are heart pattern jewelry too.  Sort of a theme for me.  I am thrilled.
> 
> I called HA earlier today and arranged for a proxie bid at 2.5 times the current bid at noon today.   I figured if I just did internet bidding in advance, it would only drive the price up.  So glad I did the proxie bid.  The auction didn't start until 10pm my time.   I have a girlfriend visiting from CA.  I totally forgot about about the auction and would have been upset with myself for missing the live bidding.  When setting an alarm on my phone just now, there was a text from HA reminding me to bid.  Came down to my computer, checked out the results, and found out that I WON!!!!
> View attachment 3447795


Beautiful! Congratulations, it sure feels great to win something you really really like


----------



## Cordeliere

tabbi001 said:


> That's a lot already for me! I have no idea how to put makeup on. I draw my eyebrows +/- blush or lipstick. That's it! I need to learn how to make myself look presentable...



I am with you.  I only do makeup on special occasions.  I think it must be genetic and I do not have the gene that gives people talent with makeup or hair.  haha

Have you ever seen Kevin Aucoin's books?   He was an amazing talent in taking ordinary blah women or even unattractive women  and making them look fabulous.  He was a fine artist who used women's faces as his palette.

Edit:  I decided to see what Wikipedia could tell me about Kevin and loved these two lines.
His motto was that it was far more important to help a woman feel beautiful no matter what, and that makeup was simply his tool for helping her discover herself. He was a proponent of the philosophy that every woman is beautiful within.


----------



## MSO13

My interest in makeup has piqued due to having more photographs being required for my work. I didn't hire makeup for my shoots and now wish I did. I think the practice will be helpful in the future for these types of things because I can't have a personal makeup artist. It's a bit vain but as I keep working on weight loss and my health I want to look better for myself as it helps with my overall self confidence.


----------



## tabbi001

Cordeliere said:


> I am with you.  I only do makeup on special occasions.  I think it must be genetic and I do not have the gene that gives people talent with makeup or hair.  haha
> 
> Have you ever seen Kevin Aucoin's books?   He was an amazing talent in taking ordinary blah women or even unattractive women  and making them look fabulous.  He was a fine artist who used women's faces as his palette.
> 
> Edit:  I decided to see what Wikipedia could tell me about Kevin and loved these two lines.
> His motto was that it was far more important to help a woman feel beautiful no matter what, and that makeup was simply his tool for helping her discover herself. He was a proponent of the philosophy that every woman is beautiful within.


He has his own line of makeup right? I heard/read good things about some of his products. Will look up his books. Thanks!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Cordeliere said:


> Hi Ladies
> Wanted to share my newest treasure.  Got this from Heritage Auctions.   This piece is so me, with the asymmetrical shape and the asymmetrical pattern of stones.  I have other pieces that are heart pattern jewelry too.  Sort of a theme for me.  I am thrilled.
> 
> I called HA earlier today and arranged for a proxie bid at 2.5 times the current bid at noon today.   I figured if I just did internet bidding in advance, it would only drive the price up.  So glad I did the proxie bid.  The auction didn't start until 10pm my time.   I have a girlfriend visiting from CA.  I totally forgot about about the auction and would have been upset with myself for missing the live bidding.  When setting an alarm on my phone just now, there was a text from HA reminding me to bid.  Came down to my computer, checked out the results, and found out that I WON!!!!
> View attachment 3447795


Congratulations!  Beautiful and unusual pendant.


----------



## Mindi B

Cordy, that is lovely.  The combination of brilliant and baguette cuts (yes?) is so cool!  Ah, diamonds. . . .


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Hi Ladies
> Wanted to share my newest treasure.  Got this from Heritage Auctions.   This piece is so me, with the asymmetrical shape and the asymmetrical pattern of stones.  I have other pieces that are heart pattern jewelry too.  Sort of a theme for me.  I am thrilled.
> 
> I called HA earlier today and arranged for a proxie bid at 2.5 times the current bid at noon today.   I figured if I just did internet bidding in advance, it would only drive the price up.  So glad I did the proxie bid.  The auction didn't start until 10pm my time.   I have a girlfriend visiting from CA.  I totally forgot about about the auction and would have been upset with myself for missing the live bidding.  When setting an alarm on my phone just now, there was a text from HA reminding me to bid.  Came down to my computer, checked out the results, and found out that I WON!!!!
> View attachment 3447795


Congrats!  It is very different.  I love hearts too!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lovely piece. Congratulations on your win. [emoji4]





Madam Bijoux said:


> Congratulations!  Beautiful and unusual pendant.





tabbi001 said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations, it sure feels great to win something you really really like





Mindi B said:


> Cordy, that is lovely.  The combination of brilliant and baguette cuts (yes?) is so cool!  Ah, diamonds. . . .





Madam Bijoux said:


> Congratulations!  Beautiful and unusual pendant.





gracekelly said:


> Congrats!  It is very different.  I love hearts too!



Thank you all (and the silent likers)..  I appreciate your kind comments.  It is fun to have the cafe to do sharing with as we all try to enhance our appearances.  The cafe is like a mutual inspiration society with everyone else's treasures inspiring me.   This is what cafe inspiration inspired me to buy.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Hi Ladies
> Wanted to share my newest treasure.  Got this from Heritage Auctions.   This piece is so me, with the asymmetrical shape and the asymmetrical pattern of stones.  I have other pieces that are heart pattern jewelry too.  Sort of a theme for me.  I am thrilled.
> 
> I called HA earlier today and arranged for a proxie bid at 2.5 times the current bid at noon today.   I figured if I just did internet bidding in advance, it would only drive the price up.  So glad I did the proxie bid.  The auction didn't start until 10pm my time.   I have a girlfriend visiting from CA.  I totally forgot about about the auction and would have been upset with myself for missing the live bidding.  When setting an alarm on my phone just now, there was a text from HA reminding me to bid.  Came down to my computer, checked out the results, and found out that I WON!!!!
> View attachment 3447795



Corde,

I fell in love with this piece as soon as I see it. Great choices!!! Congrats on the winning! Enjoy. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Millicat

Ladies, I can't find the Celebrities And Their Hermes threads etc, would someone have a second to tell me which page it's on ?


----------



## Rouge H

I've been unable to find it as well and miss that thread.
Oh where, oh where have you gone?


----------



## MSO13

The Stars and Socialites threads aren't stickies anymore, they're a few pages back and very quiet since they became less visible


----------



## Rouge H

Thank you!


----------



## cremel

Millicat said:


> Ladies, I can't find the Celebrities And Their Hermes threads etc, would someone have a second to tell me which page it's on ?



Here you go

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/stars-public-figures-and-their-hermes.872857/


----------



## cremel

Millicat said:


> Ladies, I can't find the Celebrities And Their Hermes threads etc, would someone have a second to tell me which page it's on ?



The last post is from 8/20.


----------



## Millicat

Oh, right, thanks.
I'm sure the Stars, and the Socialites, was a Sticky - like the Asians - thread ...... wasn't it .... is it me ?


----------



## Millicat

Right !!!
I thought it was, thanks again


----------



## Millicat

Okay, why didn't that Multi Quote work ?
It's much too early to be irritated


----------



## momasaurus

Millicat - I know your frustration. This site still has quirks that annoy me, like trying to find my place after I respond to something. Grrrrr.

Anyway, I have the morning off, so I'm giving some bags their spa treatment. There are a few I am thinking of rehoming, but the minute I start massaging the leather, I don't want to give them up, LOL! Honestly, I have no self-control.


----------



## Genie27

momasaurus said:


> Anyway, I have the morning off, so I'm giving some bags their spa treatment. There are a few I am thinking of rehoming, but the minute I start massaging the leather, I don't want to give them up, LOL! Honestly, I have no self-control.


What do you use to condition the leather?


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> What do you use to condition the leather?


I take docride's advice. For box, I alternate various lotions. For my barenia pieces, I use her special conditioning packets because I FORGOT to buy the Hermes Baume when I was in Paris!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> Hi Ladies
> Wanted to share my newest treasure.  Got this from Heritage Auctions.   This piece is so me, with the asymmetrical shape and the asymmetrical pattern of stones.  I have other pieces that are heart pattern jewelry too.  Sort of a theme for me.  I am thrilled.
> 
> I called HA earlier today and arranged for a proxie bid at 2.5 times the current bid at noon today.   I figured if I just did internet bidding in advance, it would only drive the price up.  So glad I did the proxie bid.  The auction didn't start until 10pm my time.   I have a girlfriend visiting from CA.  I totally forgot about about the auction and would have been upset with myself for missing the live bidding.  When setting an alarm on my phone just now, there was a text from HA reminding me to bid.  Came down to my computer, checked out the results, and found out that I WON!!!!
> View attachment 3447795


Beautiful piece Corde, major congrats.


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> Millicat - I know your frustration. This site still has quirks that annoy me, like trying to find my place after I respond to something. Grrrrr.
> 
> Anyway, I have the morning off, so I'm giving some bags their spa treatment. There are a few I am thinking of rehoming, but the minute I start massaging the leather, I don't want to give them up, LOL! Honestly, I have no self-control.



Do you go to the H stores for the spa if they are H bags? I don't know anywhere else that does the spa at all.


----------



## momasaurus

cremel said:


> Do you go to the H stores for the spa if they are H bags? I don't know anywhere else that does the spa at all.


I like to do it myself. I love all the stroking and getting to know the bag better. (I also hand wash my scarves. I guess it's part of the "bonding!"). Yesterday I heard a quote from H for a very basic spa treatment, no repair or color of any sort, and it was really overpriced, I think. Mind you, I don't have $10K bags, so maybe that would make a difference, LOL. If you want to DIY, you should consult docride and she'll hold your hand through the whole process.


----------



## tabbi001

Hi ladies! I dropped by my local H store and found some goodies. There was a kelly ghillies wallet in prune with orange poppy interior  but then I thought the strap would still be cumbersome for me. Anyway, what caught my eye was the new gambade necklace. At its pricepoint, I think its pretty fair. Whadya guys think? I posted a screenshot as I forgot to take a selfie when I tried it on... I'm still thinking about it...


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> Hi ladies! I dropped by my local H store and found some goodies. There was a kelly ghillies wallet in prune with orange poppy interior  but then I thought the strap would still be cumbersome for me. Anyway, what caught my eye was the new gambade necklace. At its pricepoint, I think its pretty fair. Whadya guys think? I posted a screenshot as I forgot to take a selfie when I tried it on... I'm still thinking about it...



 This is pretty. I had to look it up to see the price. It's a very good price point. If have to see it in person. How long is it? 

I have a rose gold farandole on hold at fsh for November. I find the farandole so versatile and useful because I can wear it in so many configurations. But the price point is much higher than this especially in the US.

But never buy something just for the price point. It's still a lot of money so you have to love it completely.


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is pretty. I had to look it up to see the price. It's a very good price point. If have to see it in person. How long is it?
> I have a rose gold farandole on hold at fsh for November. I find the farandole so versatile and useful because I can wear it in so many configurations. But the price point is much higher than this especially in the US.
> 
> But never buy something just for the price point. It's still a lot of money so you have to love it completely.


The description says 24.8" so half the length of the rose gold farandole, that would explain half the price  but when I wore it, the clou pendant falls above midchest. It was just the right length for me. I'm not sure I love it, but I did love the price ...


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> The description says 24.8" so half the length of the rose gold farandole, that would explain half the price  but when I wore it, the clou pendant falls above midchest. It was just the right length for me. I'm not sure I love it, but I did love the price ...



Not a good reason to buy dear. Only buy for true love.  Otherwise I guarantee you will be selling at a loss to buy what you love. Or worse it will sit in the drawer.


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Not a good reason to buy dear. Only buy for true love.  Otherwise I guarantee you will be selling at a loss to buy what you love. Or worse it will sit in the drawer.


Very valid points, thank you so much. I guess I'm just not inlove with any of their fine jewelry for now. I hope they come out with more designs!


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> Very valid points, thank you so much. I guess I'm just not inlove with any of their fine jewelry for now. I hope they come out with more designs!



There will always be more choices.


----------



## cremel

Tabbi I have to agree with Ppup. Don't mean to discourage but your reason is not convincing enough. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> Very valid points, thank you so much. I guess I'm just not inlove with any of their fine jewelry for now. I hope they come out with more designs!



A couple of their designs are fine. But I agree with you that they are yet to design their timeless pieces like the Cartier or VCA ones that people still love them after decades.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> A couple of their designs are fine. But I agree with you that they are yet to design their timeless pieces like the Cartier or VCA ones that people still love them after decades.



I understand your point completely. In silver I think they have some iconic timeless pieces. The farandole and chain d'ancre for instance. I like these designs in gold as well but the price points are very high. I will say that you have to see the gold pieces in person to truly appreciate them.


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is pretty. I had to look it up to see the price. It's a very good price point. If have to see it in person. How long is it?
> 
> I have a rose gold farandole on hold at fsh for November. I find the farandole so versatile and useful because I can wear it in so many configurations. But the price point is much higher than this especially in the US.
> 
> But never buy something just for the price point. It's still a lot of money so you have to love it completely.



Super excited about this piece!! Can't wait to see it 




I can't go to H tomorrow because I have a work meeting boo! 
Also turned down the rouge tomato B30 I was offered and told SA I still want to see the Ks available. Will try to go Tuesday


----------



## cremel

Mininana said:


> Super excited about this piece!! Can't wait to see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't go to H tomorrow because I have a work meeting boo!
> Also turned down the rouge tomato B30 I was offered and told SA I still want to see the Ks available. Will try to go Tuesday



Very strong willed person!! Can refuse such an offer!


----------



## cremel

I am getting something exciting tomorrow. Sorry for the suspense. Will reveal tomorrow with photos. [emoji39]


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> I like to do it myself. I love all the stroking and getting to know the bag better. (I also hand wash my scarves. I guess it's part of the "bonding!"). Yesterday I heard a quote from H for a very basic spa treatment, no repair or color of any sort, and it was really overpriced, I think. Mind you, I don't have $10K bags, so maybe that would make a difference, LOL. If you want to DIY, you should consult docride and she'll hold your hand through the whole process.



I definitely admire that you spa the bags yourself. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji8][emoji8]I would love to do that without having to drive to the shops and spend a bunch of $$$. I tried to hand wash scarves but ended up being afraid of ironing it after its dry. 

There are some day to day bags and wallets that desperately need a spa. Let's see what I could learn from docride.


----------



## tabbi001

cremel said:


> A couple of their designs are fine. But I agree with you that they are yet to design their timeless pieces like the Cartier or VCA ones that people still love them after decades.


Thank you! Though I'm still thinkig about it until now. Will give it a few more days and sleep on it.

So... what are you getting tomorrow?


----------



## tabbi001

Mininana said:


> Super excited about this piece!! Can't wait to see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't go to H tomorrow because I have a work meeting boo!
> Also turned down the rouge tomato B30 I was offered and told SA I still want to see the Ks available. Will try to go Tuesday


You turned down a b30!!! Wow!!! I can't imagine myself doing that


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> Thank you! Though I'm still thinkig about it until now. Will give it a few more days and sleep on it.
> 
> So... what are you getting tomorrow?



Pictures coming soon!!


----------



## cremel

cremel said:


> I am getting something exciting tomorrow. Sorry for the suspense. Will reveal tomorrow with photos. [emoji39]



Man this hotel room is hot even at 68 on the AC control panel.  Cannot sleep in the middle of the night. [emoji854]


----------



## Cordeliere

I have a couple of "report backs".  

We had a big bra discussion of bras about a month ago.  Afterwards I order a Spanx Brallelujah and am very disappointed.  I ordered the same band size I always do and it was smaller than usual so I felt cut into.  And the cups have a ridiculous amount of padding.   If your girls are on the big size, you don't need additional padding.  When the thing came out of the box, it was like it had a mind of its own.  It was as wide as my computer and it didn't flex until I got it out of the plastic bag.  I hate the effort of returns.  

Cremel and Momasauras were talking about spa treatments.   My bag was the one that Hermes Madison Ave gave the high estimate to.  It is a vintage bag from the sixties in lizard.  I just wanted it moisturized and some minor color touch up on the handles where you could see base color between a few of the scales.  The first person I talked to said the standard price to spa an exotic was $480.   I was expecting a price more like $250 for moisturizing.  

But this person was not the repair person as she was a lunch.  This was at the NY meet up and we were all spinning and milling.  The repair person came back before I left the store so I talked to her.  Her take on it was the bag did not need to be treated.  It has no broken stitches and conditioning it would not make it any shinier.  She said she could give me a better price since it really needed so little (she would have touched up the resin).  But she just suggested I carry it more so the oil from my hands would moisturize the handle.  I did think $480 was a bit much, but I don't know what her "better" price would have been.   The nice thing about talking to the repair person is it made me feel really good about the bag the way she inspected it and admired it.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> I have a couple of "report backs".
> 
> We had a big bra discussion of bras about a month ago.  Afterwards I order a Spanx Brallelujah and am very disappointed.  I ordered the same band size I always do and it was smaller than usual so I felt cut into.  And the cups have a ridiculous amount of padding.   If your girls are on the big size, you don't need additional padding.  When the thing came out of the box, it was like it had a mind of its own.  It was as wide as my computer and it didn't flex until I got it out of the plastic bag.  I hate the effort of returns.
> 
> Cremel and Momasauras were talking about spa treatments.   My bag was the one that Hermes Madison Ave gave the high estimate to.  It is a vintage bag from the sixties in lizard.  I just wanted it moisturized and some minor color touch up on the handles where you could see base color between a few of the scales.  The first person I talked to said the standard price to spa an exotic was $480.   I was expecting a price more like $250 for moisturizing.
> 
> But this person was not the repair person as she was a lunch.  This was at the NY meet up and we were all spinning and milling.  The repair person came back before I left the store so I talked to her.  Her take on it was the bag did not need to be treated.  It has no broken stitches and conditioning it would not make it any shinier.  She said she could give me a better price since it really needed so little (she would have touched up the resin).  But she just suggested I carry it more so the oil from my hands would moisturize the handle.  I did think $480 was a bit much, but I don't know what her "better" price would have been.   The nice thing about talking to the repair person is it made me feel really good about the bag the way she inspected it and admired it.



Hi Cordie. So nice to see you in person on Saturday. I'm glad you received an honest opinion about your bag. $480 seems very high but I suppose for exotics they do charge more. I had my vintage black box Kelly conditioned and I believe it was $175. I thought it looked good when it left but it came back looking amazing.

I am pretty devoted to Chantelle bras. You, of course, have to try them on. They have so many styles. I have found several that work for me.

Our visit to the store and the advice of our friends was invaluable to me. I am in full daydreaming mode about my fall Paris trip as it is now only two months away. I am compiling my wishlist for a potential bag purchase. Of course it is all luck whether they have what you want when you are there. I think the heat of the summer melted my brain. I was at first thinking anemone then bleu electric. But our lovely tpf friends (thank you dharma and mrsowen) gave some good advice and DH sealed the deal yesterday by saying "Jackie O would never carry either of those bags. They are too bright." He's right. They would sit unused because I would be to embarrassed to carry them. They are just not me. So I'm back to hoping for a classic Hermes color like rouge h or bleu saphir. Maybe the new Gris mouette as a backup but I really feel as if I have my neutrals covered fairly well with gold, black and Gris tourtourelle. Now all that is left is to pray to the Hermes gods that they have what I want. 

I am also looking into activities for the trip. I might do a day trip to the Loire Valley and some wine tasting. And the Ritz has reopened. I took part of the Cesar Ritz cooking course a few years back. It looks like the have made the courses for nonprofessionals a bit less intense. There are a few classes that interest me including one that includes making a perfect Tarte Tatin which is my all time favorite dessert. Yum.


----------



## scarf1

@Cordeliere - I used to wear wacoal, then the SA at Nordstrom suggested Chantelle a few years ago.Since then, it has been Chantelle for me!

@Pocketbook Pup - your upcoming trip sounds great! Hmm, blue electric sounds great to me, but I guess it depends on the bag style. and I do love BLUE! LOL!


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> @Cordeliere - I used to wear wacoal, then the SA at Nordstrom suggested Chantelle a few years ago.Since then, it has been Chantelle for me!
> 
> @Pocketbook Pup - your upcoming trip sounds great! Hmm, blue electric sounds great to me, but I guess it depends on the bag style. and I do love BLUE! LOL!



I know. I love blue too. But this is from ********'s Instagram account this morning. Yikes! That's bright isn't it?


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I am pretty devoted to Chantelle bras. You, of course, have to try them on. They have so many styles. I have found several that work for me.
> 
> Our visit to the store and the advice of our friends was invaluable to me. I am in full daydreaming mode about my fall Paris trip as it is now only two months away. I am compiling my wishlist for a potential bag purchase. Of course it is all luck whether they have what you want when you are there. I think the heat of the summer melted my brain. I was at first thinking anemone then bleu electric. But our lovely tpf friends (thank you dharma and mrsowen) gave some good advice and DH sealed the deal yesterday by saying "Jackie O would never carry either of those bags. They are too bright." He's right. They would sit unused because I would be to embarrassed to carry them. They are just not me. So I'm back to hoping for a classic Hermes color like rouge h or bleu saphir. Maybe the new Gris mouette as a backup but I really feel as if I have my neutrals covered fairly well with gold, black and Gris tourtourelle. Now all that is left is to pray to the Hermes gods that they have what I want.



You are right.  I need to try them on.  I hate bothering with that now since I am so committed to losing a bra size.   But looks what happens when you don't try on.   Word emoticon:  Slaps self in head.

I can see anemone not being right for your coloring.   I think you could pull off bleu electric.  But when you are on the edge of your color comfort, small is good.  Are you are a large bag girl.   One thing I have learned from this forum is that I can love something but not feel like I need to own it.  Bleu saphir sounds divine.  The most unforgettable fashion item i saw in Paris was a blue coat.  Since then I have been dreaming of owning a blue coat like that and have a bleu saphir bag with it.  

And while on that topic, I have the new thought of having about 10 fabulous outfits.  Since I don't work, I don't really need a lot of clothes.  It is sort of like my cooking.  I only cook about twice a year.   I have about 12-15 recipes that I pull from.  Each meal is fabulous.   When we have guests, they are convinced I am a great cook.   haha  In the first year in our house, I have used my Wolf cooktop exactly once--to steam some broccoli. And my double ovens and warming drawer are still virgin.    For my clothing situation, why not have a limited number of really fabulous outfits.  Why not have have a blue raincoat and a bleu saphir. bag that I only wear in Paris.  Anyway, just sharing my current musings.  

I really enjoyed meeting you.  I told DH that the one thing that was not perfect about the meet up was that you were at the other end of the table so I did not get to talk with you as much as I would have liked.   Jealous that you are going back to Paris.  I told DH that Momasarus wants to go back in January for the sales.  All he could talk about for the next 10 minutes what how he wants to go back to do and see all the things we missed the first time around.  

I was able to make up for one thing we missed in Paris.  I didn't get back to Wolf & Descourtis when they were open, but I was able to contact them by email and purchase the shawl in the window.   I wanted it to throw over a couple of ottomans in the living room.  It turned out the color and size didn't work so now it is just sits on the couch.  I might actually have to wear it.   Using an AF Steppes instead.  The folds in the scarf bug me so I guess I will have to wash or steam it.  I really love looking at my H scarves more than I do wearing them.   I think I should get a hanging kit but they seem ridiculously expensive to me for what they are.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> You are right.  I need to try them on.  I hate bothering with that now since I am so committed to losing a bra size.   But looks what happens when you don't try on.   Word emoticon:  Slaps self in head.
> 
> I can see anemone not being right for your coloring.   I think you could pull off bleu electric.  But when you are on the edge of your color comfort, small is good.  Are you are a large bag girl.   One thing I have learned from this forum is that I can love something but not feel like I need to own it.  Bleu saphir sounds divine.  The most unforgettable fashion item i saw in Paris was a blue coat.  Since then I have been dreaming of owning a blue coat like that and have a bleu saphir bag with it.
> 
> And while on that topic, I have the new thought of having about 10 fabulous outfits.  Since I don't work, I don't really need a lot of clothes.  It is sort of like my cooking.  I only cook about twice a year.   I have about 12-15 recipes that I pull from.  Each meal is fabulous.   When we have guests, they are convinced I am a great cook.   haha  In the first year in our house, I have used my Wolf cooktop exactly once--to steam some broccoli. And my double ovens and warming drawer are still virgin.    For my clothing situation, why not have a limited number of really fabulous outfits.  Why not have have a blue raincoat and a bleu saphir. bag that I only wear in Paris.  Anyway, just sharing my current musings.
> 
> I really enjoyed meeting you.  I told DH that the one thing that was not perfect about the meet up was that you were at the other end of the table so I did not get to talk with you as much as I would have liked.   Jealous that you are going back to Paris.  I told DH that Momasarus wants to go back in January for the sales.  All he could talk about for the next 10 minutes what how he wants to go back to do and see all the things we missed the first time around.
> 
> I was able to make up for one thing we missed in Paris.  I didn't get back to Wolf & Descourtis when they were open, but I was able to contact them by email and purchase the shawl in the window.   I wanted it to throw over a couple of ottomans in the living room.  It turned out the color and size didn't work so now it is just sits on the couch.  I might actually have to wear it.   Using an AF Steppes instead.  The folds in the scarf bug me so I guess I will have to wash or steam it.  I really love looking at my H scarves more than I do wearing them.   I think I should get a hanging kit but they seem ridiculously expensive to me for what they are.
> 
> View attachment 3452765
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452766



Oh my goodness. Where to start. So sweet of you to say. I wish I had more time to visit with you too. I was flagging by the end of the day but wishing I could stay longer.

I love your idea about the limited number of perfect outfits. I'm too far gone to turn back. I wish I could start over with that plan. Maybe 15 since I work. But your cooking strategy sounds even more perfect. I am so rusty. I hardly ever cook anymore. You must share your perfect meals sometime.

I love everything about your decor. It's relaxing sophisticated and comfortable all at once. Too bad the shawl from Paris didn't work. It would make an excellent wall hanging. How about just framing it with glass? I wonder if the Hermes system is on eBay. Seems like something people would buy and then not need anymore.

Do tell, what kind of blue coat was she wearing? I want to hear all about the outfit. I was afraid that a blue bag would be lost on a blue coat so I'm intrigued.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, Cordy, that purple shawl is GORGEOUS.  Sorry it doesn't work as a throw, but the colors are insanely beautiful.  I sort of love it.  Wear it!


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> You are right.  I need to try them on.  I hate bothering with that now since I am so committed to losing a bra size.   But looks what happens when you don't try on.   Word emoticon:  Slaps self in head.
> 
> I can see anemone not being right for your coloring.   I think you could pull off bleu electric.  But when you are on the edge of your color comfort, small is good.  Are you are a large bag girl.   One thing I have learned from this forum is that I can love something but not feel like I need to own it.  Bleu saphir sounds divine.  The most unforgettable fashion item i saw in Paris was a blue coat.  Since then I have been dreaming of owning a blue coat like that and have a bleu saphir bag with it.
> 
> And while on that topic, I have the new thought of having about 10 fabulous outfits.  Since I don't work, I don't really need a lot of clothes.  It is sort of like my cooking.  I only cook about twice a year.   I have about 12-15 recipes that I pull from.  Each meal is fabulous.   When we have guests, they are convinced I am a great cook.   haha  In the first year in our house, I have used my Wolf cooktop exactly once--to steam some broccoli. And my double ovens and warming drawer are still virgin.    For my clothing situation, why not have a limited number of really fabulous outfits.  Why not have have a blue raincoat and a bleu saphir. bag that I only wear in Paris.  Anyway, just sharing my current musings.
> 
> I really enjoyed meeting you.  I told DH that the one thing that was not perfect about the meet up was that you were at the other end of the table so I did not get to talk with you as much as I would have liked.   Jealous that you are going back to Paris.  I told DH that Momasarus wants to go back in January for the sales.  All he could talk about for the next 10 minutes what how he wants to go back to do and see all the things we missed the first time around.
> 
> I was able to make up for one thing we missed in Paris.  I didn't get back to Wolf & Descourtis when they were open, but I was able to contact them by email and purchase the shawl in the window.   I wanted it to throw over a couple of ottomans in the living room.  It turned out the color and size didn't work so now it is just sits on the couch.  I might actually have to wear it.   Using an AF Steppes instead.  The folds in the scarf bug me so I guess I will have to wash or steam it.  I really love looking at my H scarves more than I do wearing them.   I think I should get a hanging kit but they seem ridiculously expensive to me for what they are.
> 
> View attachment 3452765
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452766


Beautiful shawl! I do have a couple of Wolff & D scarves, but yet to buy a shawl. As I remember you love purple. Think this would look great with a black or blue outfit.

Also love to hear about the blue coat. All my coats ( including trench) are practical but boring black.  Last year I did see a light blue wool coat in some movie we watched- that really appealed to me.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

Not to make anyone who wasn't able to come feel bad but it was so great meeting those that made to NYC from our Cafe thread! Thank you for making the trip!! I had so much fun.  

It's a good thing I struck out shopping as one of my Fall pre orders arrived and I love them. Leather wide leg pants from Adam Lippes. Not quite the volume that the dream H leather pants had on the runway but these are probably 1/4 the price though still an extravagant pair of pants for me. Now if a bag would show up, I would be so very happy since my Pre Fall purchases are complete. 

@Cordeliere do you have a Rigby & Peller near you? You should go for a bra fitting, they'll get you the right bras and brands and while it's not exactly fun, it is nice having the correct fit. I wear a few brands but cut my tags out so I couldn't recall. When I need new ones I go in there and start from scratch each time. 

@Pocketbook Pup I could see you with either of those choices. BE is lovely but very bold as we can see in the photo. You never know what might find you and I'm sure when you see the right bag you'll know. With your great collection, I think you may pass on one or two before you feel the urge to bring something home. I'm glad we got to see a few of the new colors but I was really struck by the gorgeous Vert Anglais bags. That color is a Paris possibility for me. Now my trip doesn't seem quite so far away. This year is flying by!

I better run,  I have a lot of work to do this week! Will say hi when I can.


----------



## Cordeliere

Thank you Mindi and PBP and Scarf1.

Here are the pics of the blue coat.   This was taken on the day I was photographing shoes from behind and trying not to be too stalker-ish.  As you can see in the second pic,  I caused the mom some alarm.  Sorry no front pic.   But this coat and some blue mens shoes in a window triggered a blue obsession. 





Thanks for the compliment on our living room.  I had planned to have custom made drapes with some blue velvet that Ballard Designs sells which perfectly matches the paint color.  I love tone on tone color schemes.  I was very excited to learn last night that Ballard Designs sells drapes made of this fabric, so I will only have to get one side of the room custom done.  I am going to have regular drapes on the side of the house that faces the street and swag valances on the side that faces the pool.   Last night DH and I were discussing projects to finish off the house and what order to do them in.  He wants it all done now and is willing to throw the money at it to do it.  I am still a bit fried from the 500 finish decisions I had to make during the construction.  That was especially hard since I had to imagine how it would all work together.  Now I am enjoying just living in the house and allowing our needs and preferences to emerge.  But it is a bit bare, kind of like a staged house.  I love the new drink tables we got.  And the two ottomans in the middle of the room can be rolled up to the couches on each side so people can put their feet up.  The white couches and white wing chairs (not in the pictures) freak people out because they are afraid of getting them dirty, so now I am concentrating on making the room seem more relaxed with art, plants,  pillows and throws.   But one thing at a time.

As far as the food, my favorite recipes come from a James Beard cookbook and the Moosewood restaurant cookbook.   My favorite is a beef stew that comes from the vegetarian Moosewood cookbook but I add meat.  I bake homemade challah using the family recipe from a Jewish roommate I had 40 years ago.  It is a bit sweeter than normal and is like eating cake.  Finish off that meal with apple pie and ice cream.   That is the comfort food menu.

I had a girlfriend in last week from CA.  She is German born so we went to a German restaurant.   James Beard's sauerbraten and his hot German potato salad recipes are better than this restaurant was.  Saturday night I had beef bourguignon at the hotel on 57th street and again James Beard is better.

DH's favorite thing I make is artichoke dip.  It is based in garlic and parmesan cheese and mayo.  I call it the artery clogger dip but it is awesome.  Had it a at party and got the recipe from the person who brought it.  If you want it, I will share.  It makes you the hit of any party.   The other great thing I learned was to get salmon and marinate in zip lock bags in Yoshida sauce and cook it on the grill.  Easy and awesome.  

I have decided to prepare a "house menu".   I have favorite Japanese, Mexican, Spanish tapas, etc dishes. I also like doing brunch.  Who doesn't love bacon, eggs, potatoes, and fresh oj.    I plan to flesh these dishes out with sides and deserts and drinks.  For example the Spanish menu could be served with Sangria or the Mexican menu with pre mixed margarita from Costco.  Then I can email our guests a choice of menus for them to select from and cook what they like.   I am also thinking of making a house bar menu with 2 drinks for each liquor.  Like my neighborhood sushi bar makes a killer chocolatini and I need to sit at the bar and watch how they make it so I can replicate it at home.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I know. I love blue too. But this is from ********'s Instagram account this morning. Yikes! That's bright isn't it?
> 
> View attachment 3452762


hmm, yes bright.  I don't know what bag you are looking for - but think this color would be best in a small or casual bag.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> It's a good thing I struck out shopping as one of my Fall pre orders arrived and I love them. Leather wide leg pants from Adam Lippes. Not quite the volume that the dream H leather pants had on the runway but these are probably 1/4 the price though still an extravagant pair of pants for me. Now if a bag would show up, I would be so very happy since my Pre Fall purchases are complete.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452859



The proportions in your clothes always fascinate me.  From the high waisted pants to the mid calf pants.  You pull off the unconventional so well.  Very nice.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Not to make anyone who wasn't able to come feel bad but it was so great meeting those that made to NYC from our Cafe thread! Thank you for making the trip!! I had so much fun.
> 
> It's a good thing I struck out shopping as one of my Fall pre orders arrived and I love them. Leather wide leg pants from Adam Lippes. Not quite the volume that the dream H leather pants had on the runway but these are probably 1/4 the price though still an extravagant pair of pants for me. Now if a bag would show up, I would be so very happy since my Pre Fall purchases are complete.
> 
> @Cordeliere do you have a Rigby & Peller near you? You should go for a bra fitting, they'll get you the right bras and brands and while it's not exactly fun, it is nice having the correct fit. I wear a few brands but cut my tags out so I couldn't recall. When I need new ones I go in there and start from scratch each time.
> 
> @Pocketbook Pup I could see you with either of those choices. BE is lovely but very bold as we can see in the photo. You never know what might find you and I'm sure when you see the right bag you'll know. With your great collection, I think you may pass on one or two before you feel the urge to bring something home. I'm glad we got to see a few of the new colors but I was really struck by the gorgeous Vert Anglais bags. That color is a Paris possibility for me. Now my trip doesn't seem quite so far away. This year is flying by!
> 
> I better run,  I have a lot of work to do this week! Will say hi when I can.
> 
> View attachment 3452859


Beautiful pants that you can wear to any event.


----------



## Genie27

*Cordeliere*, I missed the previous bra discussion, but I'm a 34-F and have been wearing Prima Donna bras for over a decade, and they are fantastic. I've noticed a drop in quality over that time, but they are still better than any other brands for larger chests. I've also tried Empreinte which are quite good quality, but the shape does not work for me. My mom loves Chantelle, but I find them too flimsy for daily support. Marie-Jo and Twist are lower price points by PD, and Freya makes lower price point bras that are quite nice. 

Hand wash and hang to dry and they last for ages.


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> Thank you! Though I'm still thinkig about it until now. Will give it a few more days and sleep on it.
> 
> So... what are you getting tomorrow?



Did a reveal in what's your latest Hermes purchase. Very excited about what I got.  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

Mrs O I love these pants tooooo much. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️great taste!!!


----------



## cremel

scarf1 said:


> hmm, yes bright.  I don't know what bag you are looking for - but think this color would be best in a small or casual bag.



One of my favorite colors!!! Blue electrique is great for a 30B or a 28 K.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> I have a couple of "report backs".
> 
> We had a big bra discussion of bras about a month ago.  Afterwards I order a Spanx Brallelujah and am very disappointed.  I ordered the same band size I always do and it was smaller than usual so I felt cut into.  And the cups have a ridiculous amount of padding.   If your girls are on the big size, you don't need additional padding.  When the thing came out of the box, it was like it had a mind of its own.  It was as wide as my computer and it didn't flex until I got it out of the plastic bag.  I hate the effort of returns.
> 
> Cremel and Momasauras were talking about spa treatments.   My bag was the one that Hermes Madison Ave gave the high estimate to.  It is a vintage bag from the sixties in lizard.  I just wanted it moisturized and some minor color touch up on the handles where you could see base color between a few of the scales.  The first person I talked to said the standard price to spa an exotic was $480.   I was expecting a price more like $250 for moisturizing.
> 
> But this person was not the repair person as she was a lunch.  This was at the NY meet up and we were all spinning and milling.  The repair person came back before I left the store so I talked to her.  Her take on it was the bag did not need to be treated.  It has no broken stitches and conditioning it would not make it any shinier.  She said she could give me a better price since it really needed so little (she would have touched up the resin).  But she just suggested I carry it more so the oil from my hands would moisturize the handle.  I did think $480 was a bit much, but I don't know what her "better" price would have been.   The nice thing about talking to the repair person is it made me feel really good about the bag the way she inspected it and admired it.



I love these little moments that people appreciate things for real.  Each piece represents great effort from an artisan. I appreciate that part as much as the beauty of the bag itself. Eastwood's daughter sawed and burnt one red croc Birkin and that made me sick.


----------



## EmileH

Mrsowen, the pants are incredible. Anxiously awaiting modeling photos.

Cremel, congrats on your beautiful new bag. It's stunning.

Cordeliere, hmmm. I love the blue on blue. It looks like a double sens but it is probably something similar. Scarf1 is probably right that bleu electric is best as a small or casual bag. By the way I suspect the bag photo I posted is bleu paradis now not bleu electric. But both can be very bright. Your house menu sounds great. Can I preorder for my next trip?[emoji23] DH was in a big rush to furnish when we moved into our house. It is frustrating that most things take forever to arrive. But I wish we had taken our time to get used to the house before we purchased so much. We definitely made a few mistakes that we now have to live with, because we both got burnt out and decided that we were finished with buying things for the house.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Your house menu sounds great. Can I preorder for my next trip?[emoji23] .



Absolutely.  and you can put in a special request with some advance notice.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> *Cordeliere*, I missed the previous bra discussion, but I'm a 34-F and have been wearing Prima Donna bras for over a decade, and they are fantastic. I've noticed a drop in quality over that time, but they are still better than any other brands for larger chests. I've also tried Empreinte which are quite good quality, but the shape does not work for me. My mom loves Chantelle, but I find them too flimsy for daily support. Marie-Jo and Twist are lower price points by PD, and Freya makes lower price point bras that are quite nice.
> 
> Hand wash and hang to dry and they last for ages.



Thanks for the information.  One of my favorite things about the cafe is the knowledgable product reviews on great products that I have not known that they existed.


----------



## Genie27

Oh I forgot, both Prima Donna and Empreinte make bra-sized swim wear. Another good brand for swimsuits is Maryan Mehlhorn.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Mrsowen, the pants are incredible. Anxiously awaiting modeling photos.
> 
> Cremel, congrats on your beautiful new bag. It's stunning.
> 
> Cordeliere, hmmm. I love the blue on blue. It looks like a double sens but it is probably something similar. Scarf1 is probably right that bleu electric is best as a small or casual bag. By the way I suspect the bag photo I posted is bleu paradis now not bleu electric. But both can be very bright. Your house menu sounds great. Can I preorder for my next trip?[emoji23] DH was in a big rush to furnish when we moved into our house. It is frustrating that most things take forever to arrive. But I wish we had taken our time to get used to the house before we purchased so much. We definitely made a few mistakes that we now have to live with, because we both got burnt out and decided that we were finished with buying things for the house.



Thank you PPup! Yes I love this bag. It's the right combo of several things: color, hardware, and light leather.


----------



## Meta

@Pocketbook Pup I'm not keen on bright colors myself but I have a Double Sens with BE on one side and I love that bag (even if it's heavy when empty!) Perhaps a smaller bag, like a Constance or clutch? (I know you said no Constance but in the right combo... )

@Cordeliere, @BritAbroad shared DIY way to make a fixation kit with another member here.  HTH!


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> @Pocketbook Pup I'm not keen on bright colors myself but I have a Double Sens with BE on one side and I love that bag (even if it's heavy when empty!) Perhaps a smaller bag, like a Constance or clutch? (I know you said no Constance but in the right combo... )
> 
> @Cordeliere, @BritAbroad shared DIY way to make a fixation kit with another member here.  HTH!



Hi, good thought. I could deal with bright colors in a small bag. I tend to like larger bags so I don't think I would use a small shoulder bag. But maybe a clutch or a picotin at some point. It would have to be an extra bag down the line. I feel the same about anemone. It's a fun color. I would love to have something in that color. But I'm not sure I want to invest a Birkin unit into it because I don't think I would use it enough. Hmmmm.... I need to get on the SLG bandwagon. That's a nice way to scratch the colorful itch without going broke.


----------



## Meta

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, good thought. I could deal with bright colors in a small bag. I tend to like larger bags so I don't think I would use a small shoulder bag. But maybe a clutch or a picotin at some point. It would have to be an extra bag down the line. I feel the same about anemone. It's a fun color. I would love to have something in that color. But I'm not sure I want to invest a Birkin unit into it because I don't think I would use it enough. *Hmmmm.... I need to get on the SLG bandwagon. That's a nice way to scratch the colorful itch without going broke.*



That's kinda what I'm trying to do myself, yet refusing to buy just because of colors, and truly because I will use it so er...  So far, just one Calvi and two Bastias. This is excellent eye candy!


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> That's kinda what I'm trying to do myself, yet refusing to buy just because of colors, and truly because I will use it so er...  So far, just one Calvi and two Bastias. This is excellent eye candy!



Omg! You are awesome . This is great motivation to not spend money on expensive bags just to enjoy the colors. What eye candy!

I have been torn about SLG. One because I didn't want to go down that rabbit hole. But two, because I worked out a system to keep organizers in each of my bags with most of my essentials. The only things that I move from bag to bag are my wallet sunglasses keys and phone which I keep in the center of the organizer. Otherwise it takes too long to switch bags. I'm not sure how the SLGs will integrate into this system. Unless I buy so many that I don't need to switch them up. [emoji23]


----------



## Cordeliere

weN84 said:


> @Cordeliere, @BritAbroad shared DIY way to make a fixation kit with another member here.  HTH!



Thank you so much.  Besides the DIY fixation system, it reminded me I want to get magnets to hold my scarves in place.   What a great post.


----------



## Meta

@Pocketbook Pup Perhaps store the essentials in a rainbow of SLGs in the organizers?   Not sure if any of these were in the other thread, but this, this and this are 

@Cordeliere Glad that helped! I'm almost tempted to DIY one myself. Perhaps when we move into our own place in the near future.


----------



## Mininana

Hi everyone! Sorry work is busy and I'm absolutely not able to go to H ar all this week. But SA texted me and sent me this eye candy [emoji7]


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I know. I love blue too. But this is from ********'s Instagram account this morning. Yikes! That's bright isn't it?
> 
> View attachment 3452762



Definitely not BE unless there is a filter!! My wallet is darker... 
Beautiful blue though. I love BE as a wallet and the Birkin 30 I tried was [emoji170] but worried it might be too blue if it makes any sense


----------



## cremel

Mininana said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry work is busy and I'm absolutely not able to go to H ar all this week. But SA texted me and sent me this eye candy [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3453864
> View attachment 3453866
> View attachment 3453867



I don't know how to handle green yet so I will vote for either the pink or the red.  Both  look great!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi Cordie. So nice to see you in person on Saturday. I'm glad you received an honest opinion about your bag. $480 seems very high but I suppose for exotics they do charge more. I had my vintage black box Kelly conditioned and I believe it was $175. I thought it looked good when it left but it came back looking amazing.
> 
> I am pretty devoted to Chantelle bras. You, of course, have to try them on. They have so many styles. I have found several that work for me.
> 
> Our visit to the store and the advice of our friends was invaluable to me. I am in full daydreaming mode about my fall Paris trip as it is now only two months away. I am compiling my wishlist for a potential bag purchase. Of course it is all luck whether they have what you want when you are there. I think the heat of the summer melted my brain. I was at first thinking anemone then bleu electric. But our lovely tpf friends (thank you dharma and mrsowen) gave some good advice and DH sealed the deal yesterday by saying "Jackie O would never carry either of those bags. They are too bright." He's right. They would sit unused because I would be to embarrassed to carry them. They are just not me. So I'm back to hoping for a classic Hermes color like rouge h or bleu saphir. Maybe the new Gris mouette as a backup but I really feel as if I have my neutrals covered fairly well with gold, black and Gris tourtourelle. Now all that is left is to pray to the Hermes gods that they have what I want.
> 
> I am also looking into activities for the trip. I might do a day trip to the Loire Valley and some wine tasting. And the Ritz has reopened. I took part of the Cesar Ritz cooking course a few years back. It looks like the have made the courses for nonprofessionals a bit less intense. There are a few classes that interest me including one that includes making a perfect Tarte Tatin which is my all time favorite dessert. Yum.


Bleu Saphire is one of my favorite blues.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Cordeliere said:


> Thank you Mindi and PBP and Scarf1.
> 
> Here are the pics of the blue coat.   This was taken on the day I was photographing shoes from behind and trying not to be too stalker-ish.  As you can see in the second pic,  I caused the mom some alarm.  Sorry no front pic.   But this coat and some blue mens shoes in a window triggered a blue obsession.
> View attachment 3452828
> View attachment 3452830
> 
> Would you please share your dip recipe?  Thanks
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on our living room.  I had planned to have custom made drapes with some blue velvet that Ballard Designs sells which perfectly matches the paint color.  I love tone on tone color schemes.  I was very excited to learn last night that Ballard Designs sells drapes made of this fabric, so I will only have to get one side of the room custom done.  I am going to have regular drapes on the side of the house that faces the street and swag valances on the side that faces the pool.   Last night DH and I were discussing projects to finish off the house and what order to do them in.  He wants it all done now and is willing to throw the money at it to do it.  I am still a bit fried from the 500 finish decisions I had to make during the construction.  That was especially hard since I had to imagine how it would all work together.  Now I am enjoying just living in the house and allowing our needs and preferences to emerge.  But it is a bit bare, kind of like a staged house.  I love the new drink tables we got.  And the two ottomans in the middle of the room can be rolled up to the couches on each side so people can put their feet up.  The white couches and white wing chairs (not in the pictures) freak people out because they are afraid of getting them dirty, so now I am concentrating on making the room seem more relaxed with art, plants,  pillows and throws.   But one thing at a time.
> 
> As far as the food, my favorite recipes come from a James Beard cookbook and the Moosewood restaurant cookbook.   My favorite is a beef stew that comes from the vegetarian Moosewood cookbook but I add meat.  I bake homemade challah using the family recipe from a Jewish roommate I had 40 years ago.  It is a bit sweeter than normal and is like eating cake.  Finish off that meal with apple pie and ice cream.   That is the comfort food menu.
> 
> I had a girlfriend in last week from CA.  She is German born so we went to a German restaurant.   James Beard's sauerbraten and his hot German potato salad recipes are better than this restaurant was.  Saturday night I had beef bourguignon at the hotel on 57th street and again James Beard is better.
> 
> DH's favorite thing I make is artichoke dip.  It is based in garlic and parmesan cheese and mayo.  I call it the artery clogger dip but it is awesome.  Had it a at party and got the recipe from the person who brought it.  If you want it, I will share.  It makes you the hit of any party.   The other great thing I learned was to get salmon and marinate in zip lock bags in Yoshida sauce and cook it on the grill.  Easy and awesome.
> 
> I have decided to prepare a "house menu".   I have favorite Japanese, Mexican, Spanish tapas, etc dishes. I also like doing brunch.  Who doesn't love bacon, eggs, potatoes, and fresh oj.    I plan to flesh these dishes out with sides and deserts and drinks.  For example the Spanish menu could be served with Sangria or the Mexican menu with pre mixed margarita from Costco.  Then I can email our guests a choice of menus for them to select from and cook what they like.   I am also thinking of making a house bar menu with 2 drinks for each liquor.  Like my neighborhood sushi bar makes a killer chocolatini and I need to sit at the bar and watch how they make it so I can replicate it at home.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Cordeliere said:


> You are right.  I need to try them on.  I hate bothering with that now since I am so committed to losing a bra size.   But looks what happens when you don't try on.   Word emoticon:  Slaps self in head.
> 
> I can see anemone not being right for your coloring.   I think you could pull off bleu electric.  But when you are on the edge of your color comfort, small is good.  Are you are a large bag girl.   One thing I have learned from this forum is that I can love something but not feel like I need to own it.  Bleu saphir sounds divine.  The most unforgettable fashion item i saw in Paris was a blue coat.  Since then I have been dreaming of owning a blue coat like that and have a bleu saphir bag with it.
> 
> And while on that topic, I have the new thought of having about 10 fabulous outfits.  Since I don't work, I don't really need a lot of clothes.  It is sort of like my cooking.  I only cook about twice a year.   I have about 12-15 recipes that I pull from.  Each meal is fabulous.   When we have guests, they are convinced I am a great cook.   haha  In the first year in our house, I have used my Wolf cooktop exactly once--to steam some broccoli. And my double ovens and warming drawer are still virgin.    For my clothing situation, why not have a limited number of really fabulous outfits.  Why not have have a blue raincoat and a bleu saphir. bag that I only wear in Paris.  Anyway, just sharing my current musings.
> 
> I really enjoyed meeting you.  I told DH that the one thing that was not perfect about the meet up was that you were at the other end of the table so I did not get to talk with you as much as I would have liked.   Jealous that you are going back to Paris.  I told DH that Momasarus wants to go back in January for the sales.  All he could talk about for the next 10 minutes what how he wants to go back to do and see all the things we missed the first time around.
> 
> I was able to make up for one thing we missed in Paris.  I didn't get back to Wolf & Descourtis when they were open, but I was able to contact them by email and purchase the shawl in the window.   I wanted it to throw over a couple of ottomans in the living room.  It turned out the color and size didn't work so now it is just sits on the couch.  I might actually have to wear it.   Using an AF Steppes instead.  The folds in the scarf bug me so I guess I will have to wash or steam it.  I really love looking at my H scarves more than I do wearing them.   I think I should get a hanging kit but they seem ridiculously expensive to me for what they are.
> 
> View attachment 3452765
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452766


Similiar scarf hanging kits like Hermes produces are sometimes found on etsy,


----------



## EmileH

Mininana said:


> Definitely not BE unless there is a filter!! My wallet is darker...
> Beautiful blue though. I love BE as a wallet and the Birkin 30 I tried was [emoji170] but worried it might be too blue if it makes any sense



I figured out that it is bleu paradis. But I know exactly what you mean. BE is beautiful but probably not for me.



Hermes24Fbg said:


> Bleu Saphire is one of my favorite blues.



Thanks. Mine too.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I figured out that it is bleu paradis. But I know exactly what you mean. BE is beautiful but probably not for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Mine too.


I think you shouldn't rule it out without consideration.
BE is bright I admit, but it is also a great neutral.
I have a B35 in BE Epsom. 
It was my first B and I was hesitant as I really wanted a neutral and I wasn't sure about Epsom for durability purposes and also the "luxe" feel.
BE was my desired colour, but would have preferred it down the line after a workhouse and also in a softer leather, but you know how that goes with "H".
DH convinced me to take it as I probably wouldn't get the chance of another BE as our boutique is very small with limited stock.
I do absolutely love it, although admittedly am still scared to use it for fear of "harm".
It goes so well with black, navy and grey.
I have a Stella M Cape from a couple of years ago in Navy with big gold zips each side for the arms and it does look good with it, although the zips are another form of torture over will they scratch the bag........


----------



## EmileH

CapriTrotteur said:


> I think you shouldn't rule it out without consideration.
> BE is bright I admit, but it is also a great neutral.
> I have a B35 in BE Epsom.
> It was my first B and I was hesitant as I really wanted a neutral and I wasn't sure about Epsom for durability purposes and also the "luxe" feel.
> BE was my desired colour, but would have preferred it down the line after a workhouse and also in a softer leather, but you know how that goes with "H".
> DH convinced me to take it as I probably wouldn't get the chance of another BE as our boutique is very small with limited stock.
> I do absolutely love it, although admittedly am still scared to use it for fear of "harm".
> It goes so well with black, navy and grey.
> I have a Stella M Cape from a couple of years ago in Navy with big gold zips each side for the arms and it does look good with it, although the zips are another form of torture over will they scratch the bag........



Thanks so much for sharing your thoughts. That's very helpful. Would you considering sharing a modeling shot or at least a still life of your bag with your cape? I'd love to get a better idea of it. Yes I know how it goes with Hermes. To some extent you need to be flexible and to some extent you need to not accept just anything that is offered. I have to have a good foundation in my mind  of what is acceptable to me before I go. Otherwise I fear a costly mistake. [emoji15]


----------



## Cordeliere

I assume others here get Mai Tai's emails.   I am just blown away by today's mailing, mainly because I know West Hollywood.  Lived about 5 miles from there and ate there regularly.   What blows me away is how good she made everything look.  It really does not look that good.  For one thing, this is August and that is when the smog is the worst.   And the air quality is probably even worse than normal because of the nearby fires.  In her pictures, everything looks bright, sunny, and clean.  It is not that way.   What an amazing photographer she is.


----------



## Mindi B

Actually, I don't get Mai Tai's e-mails.  She is so beautiful and stylish and competent that she makes me want to live under my bed.  That's not her fault, it's mine, but life's too short to deliberately ingest stuff that makes me feel bad.
She is marvelous, though.  And it is remarkable how photography can lie.  Er, dissemble.  See: Every selfie ever posted.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> Actually, I don't get Mai Tai's e-mails.  She is so beautiful and stylish and competent that she makes me want to live under my bed.  That's not her fault, it's mine, but life's too short to deliberately ingest stuff that makes me feel bad.
> She is marvelous, though.  And it is remarkable how photography can lie.  Er, dissemble.  See: Every selfie ever posted.



Your post makes me think about how at times I have wished I had an invisibility cloak like Harry Potters.  (I usually want to throw over something I want to buy, but can't buy immediately, and the cloak would prevent someone else from buying it before I do).  Now I am wishing I had an "enhancement cloak" that I could throw over myself that would make my hair look beautifully styled, would make my makeup-less face look flawless, my torso smaller, and my clothes the height of fashion and perfectly pressed.   I am sure Mai Tai must secretly have one.  Where can I get one of those?


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, that invisibility cloak would be SO handy.  Can I use it on my DH?
If you do find where an enhancement cloak can be obtained, PM me.  I'm guessing it will be pricey, but we can timeshare it.
Seriously, I do know that accepting myself as I am is the road to mental health.  Comparisons are utterly pointless and draining.  But that's a lesson a long time in the learnin'.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> I assume others here get Mai Tai's emails.   I am just blown away by today's mailing, mainly because I know West Hollywood.  Lived about 5 miles from there and ate there regularly.   What blows me away is how good she made everything look.  It really does not look that good.  For one thing, this is August and that is when the smog is the worst.   And the air quality is probably even worse than normal because of the nearby fires.  In her pictures, everything looks bright, sunny, and clean.  It is not that way.   What an amazing photographer she is.


Me, too, I'm an ex-Angeleno.  Lived fairly close by West Hollywood.


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> Me, too, I'm an ex-Angeleno.  Lived fairly close by West Hollywood.


Oops.  I meant not to far from North Hollywood.


----------



## katekluet

Cordeliere said:


> I assume others here get Mai Tai's emails.   I am just blown away by today's mailing, mainly because I know West Hollywood.  Lived about 5 miles from there and ate there regularly.   What blows me away is how good she made everything look.  It really does not look that good.  For one thing, this is August and that is when the smog is the worst.   And the air quality is probably even worse than normal because of the nearby fires.  In her pictures, everything looks bright, sunny, and clean.  It is not that way.   What an amazing photographer she is.


that is very interesting as I was thinking I should visit that area sometime, it did look wonderful.

Winslow is saying Mom, what a birthday celebration!


----------



## EmileH

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3454003
> 
> 
> that is very interesting as I was thinking I should visit that area sometime, it did look wonderful.
> 
> Winslow is saying Mom, what a birthday celebration!



Wow! Nice tower! Happy birthday!


----------



## scarf1

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3454003
> 
> 
> that is very interesting as I was thinking I should visit that area sometime, it did look wonderful.
> 
> Winslow is saying Mom, what a birthday celebration!


Wow! Can't wait to see!


----------



## etoile de mer

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3454003
> 
> 
> that is very interesting as I was thinking I should visit that area sometime, it did look wonderful.
> 
> Winslow is saying Mom, what a birthday celebration!



Hi *kate*!  Love the pic, Winslow is adorable !  Wishing you a very Happy Birthday, and looking forward to seeing what's in all those boxes!


----------



## Croisette7

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3454003
> 
> 
> that is very interesting as I was thinking I should visit that area sometime, it did look wonderful.
> 
> Winslow is saying Mom, what a birthday celebration!



Wishing you a very happy birthday, *Kate!*


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> I assume others here get Mai Tai's emails.   I am just blown away by today's mailing, mainly because I know West Hollywood.  Lived about 5 miles from there and ate there regularly.   What blows me away is how good she made everything look.  It really does not look that good.  For one thing, this is August and that is when the smog is the worst.   And the air quality is probably even worse than normal because of the nearby fires.  In her pictures, everything looks bright, sunny, and clean.  It is not that way.   What an amazing photographer she is.


I agree that she made it look very appealing, but it is currently not as bad as you think it is.  We have had good winds which blew away all the bad stuff.  It was all gone by the time she was here.  It was beautiful at the Hollywood Bowl last night and quite cool.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

New at the Philadelphia Zoo :
Honi, a western lowland gorilla, holds her newborn as the Philadelphia Zoo introduced its newest gorilla, born on Friday, Aug. 26.  You can see their love for each other in both of their faces.  (I did not take this picture.)


----------



## katekluet

Thank you, PBP, Scarf1, Etoile and  Croisette, I had a grand birthday. The two bigger boxes are shoes...Nadege like MrsOwens and Neo short boots. Will take some pics later on....


----------



## cremel

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3454003
> 
> 
> that is very interesting as I was thinking I should visit that area sometime, it did look wonderful.
> 
> Winslow is saying Mom, what a birthday celebration!



Happy birthday Kate!! That photo is just too cute!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Birthday, Katekluet!


----------



## katekluet

Thanks, MadameB and Cremel.
here are my new treasures...never expected to fall in love with the mini Evelyn and in feu but it is so fun with jeans,etc.


----------



## EmileH

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3454663
> View attachment 3454662
> View attachment 3454661
> View attachment 3454660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, MadameB and Cremel.
> here are my new treasures...never expected to fall in love with the mini Evelyn and in feu but it is so fun with jeans,etc.



Oohhh! Pretty. Nice selection of scarves. I like the collection that you posted on sotd too. Lots of eye candy.


----------



## katekluet

Thank you PbP, as I admire your taste. That Lalbhai large silk really comes across as a neutral when worn.


----------



## Cordeliere

Kate -- Happy Birthday.   Love your presents.   Enjoy.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> I agree that she made it look very appealing, but it is currently not as bad as you think it is.  We have had good winds which blew away all the bad stuff.  It was all gone by the time she was here.  It was beautiful at the Hollywood Bowl last night and quite cool.



Were you the cut babe in the muscle line up?


----------



## EmileH

Hi ladies. I just wanted to share with you that while I'm contemplating a new bag color... I carried my Colvert Kelly for the first time in a while today. I was afraid that I was using her too much (she's developing a bit of corner wear but I suppose a 40 cm bag tends to do that) so I was giving her a rest. I fell in love all over again.  [emoji170] She was such an unexpected choice for me. Maybe bags are like husbands. You know the right one when you see him. Anyway I'm determined that whichever bag I choose should make me feel as happy as this bag. [emoji2]


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies. I just wanted to share with you that while I'm contemplating a new bag color... I carried my Colvert Kelly for the first time in a while today. I was afraid that I was using her too much (she's developing a bit of corner wear but I suppose a 40 cm bag tends to do that) so I was giving her a rest. I fell in love all over again.  [emoji170] She was such an unexpected choice for me. Maybe bags are like husbands. You know the right one when you see him. Anyway I'm determined that whichever bag I choose should make me feel as happy as this bag. [emoji2]




aww  That is so sweet.


----------



## scarf1

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3454663
> View attachment 3454662
> View attachment 3454661
> View attachment 3454660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, MadameB and Cremel.
> here are my new treasures...never expected to fall in love with the mini Evelyn and in feu but it is so fun with jeans,etc.


Happy B day! Great gifts!


----------



## Mindi B

How wonderful, PbP!  But I would argue that bags are, at least occasionally, better than husbands.  My bags never leave the bathroom in a mess and always, always agree to come shopping with me and hold my stuff while I try things on.  Just sayin'.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Were you the cut babe in the muscle line up?



Guess my cover is blown.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Guess my cover is blown.



  

You are such a cutie.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> How wonderful, PbP!  But I would argue that bags are, at least occasionally, better than husbands.  My bags never leave the bathroom in a mess and always, always agree to come shopping with me and hold my stuff while I try things on.  Just sayin'.



And they can be better at making you feel special.  Plus the right bag can make your butt look small.


----------



## Mindi B

YES!  And not once has a bag ever said to me, "You're wearing THAT?"  Though, to be fair, DH doesn't say that either. He might notice if I went out nude, but otherwise. . . Does Not Register.


----------



## EmileH

Heehee... You guys are too funny! And oh so wise....


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I fell in love all over again.  [emoji170] She was such an unexpected choice for me. Maybe bags are like husbands. You know the right one when you see him. Anyway I'm determined that whichever bag I choose should make me feel as happy as this bag. [emoji2]



Bag philosophy time.  I have been thinking more about your post.   Isn't it weird how a bag can bring such joy?  It is sort of a chemistry thing, IMHO.  

I have been pondering how bags have personalities.  Bags with identical specs don't appeal to me equally.  Sometimes I can put my finger on why, like the bag's posture (yeah I know that sounds stupid).  Or subtle variations in color or veining. Or the alignment of the hardware.   I have rejected bags that were too perfect. 

Paying attention to the "singing heart" factor is so hard.   To use the "men metaphor", if you heart pounds, is it for a someone who is a good guy that you normally wouldn't look twice at (like a colvert bag) or is it the bad boy who is a mistake and is going to cause you pain (like a croc birkin on a farm).  And how long does it take to figure out which?   

What if you put in a podium or a special order, and when it comes, their is no chemistry?  How heart breaking would that be.   That is actually why I don't have children.  I was afraid I would get one I didn't like.  

How crazy is it to talk like this?  Very.


----------



## EmileH

You are a riot Cordie! I have never heard anyone say it but I agree completely. I don't have children because what if I didn't like the little urchins? [emoji23] it's not PC but it's true!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are a riot Cordie! I have never heard anyone say it but I agree completely. I don't have children because what if I didn't like the little urchins? [emoji23] it's not PC but it's true!



What is really hilarious is my first career was as a child psychologist.   I know first hand that some really nice people end up with the devil's spawn.   How is that for politically incorrect.   And to bring it back to purses, I would be the person who got a skunk bag that Hermes would refuse to take back.  Ha Ha.


----------



## EmileH

Darn it. Hit send too soon: On choosing bags and men: well I'm pretty risk averse with both. I have turned down at least five Hermes bags that just didn't seem right to me. It was difficult, but I knew in my gut that I was doing the right thing. Similarly I turned down four engagements before I met DH! [emoji23] I don't know which was more difficult the bags or the men. And some of those diamonds were really nice! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. I was single until I was 40. The last of my friends. Then I met DH and we were married 9 months later. He's the colvert Kelly type. [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> What is really hilarious is my first career was as a child psychologist.   I know first hand that some really nice people end up with the devil's spawn.   How is that for politically incorrect.   And to bring it back to purses, I would be the person who got a skunk bag that Hermes would refuse to take back.  Ha Ha.



I don't think I have ever laughed so hard. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

I had a dream in my 20s that I had a baby and it came out looking like a relative that I don't like. I won't name them. Scared the heck out of me. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't think I have ever laughed so hard. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> I had a dream in my 20s that I had a baby and it came out looking like a relative that I don't like. I won't name them. Scared the heck out of me. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



It was clearly a sign.   Wise woman for heeding the message.

Edit:  And tell Mr. Pup congratulations.


----------



## katekluet

I am chuckling as I read this with a glass of wine.....


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't think I have ever laughed so hard. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> I had a dream in my 20s that I had a baby and it came out looking like a relative that I don't like. I won't name them. Scared the heck out of me. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I have thought about this and if I had children like my nephews, I would have handed them back.  Their mother once gave me a dressing down speech about unconditional love etc.  I listened politely.  I still don't like either of them.


----------



## Cordeliere

katekluet said:


> I am chuckling as I read this with a glass of wine.....



I find that wine makes lots of things funny for me....


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> I have thought about this and if I had children like my nephews, I would have handed them back.  Their mother once gave me a dressing down speech about unconditional love etc.  I listened politely.  I still don't like either of them.



Doesn't sound like she was dishing out unconditional love of you at that moment.   I always admire people who have mastered politeness.


----------



## gracekelly

gracekelly said:


> I have thought about this and if I had children like my nephews, I would have handed them back.





Cordeliere said:


> Doesn't sound like she was dishing out unconditional love of you at that moment.   I always admire people who have mastered politeness.


There is a certain degree of "birth order" in my responses to her.  She is quite a bit older than I, and has known me since I was 15, and is the widow of my older brother, so I cut her some slack.  I am not a complete wuss and sometimes I shock her pants off when I give it right back.  The fact is that one son is a totally worthless person and the other ignores her and the rest of the family, so I actually feel sorry for her.  You can't choose your relatives lol!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3454003
> 
> 
> that is very interesting as I was thinking I should visit that area sometime, it did look wonderful.
> 
> Winslow is saying Mom, what a birthday celebration!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Cordeliere said:


> And they can be better at making you feel special.  Plus the right bag can make your butt look small.


 I saw a young woman with an Evelyn TGM in Paris once and was quite envious of how it clung to her curves,  it is truly a bag that you can hide some acreage behind... Of course I had to run out and buy one. It does  not cover my back forty like her back 20.  Drawbacks:  it's very heavy with no top closure but I love the design...


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your thoughts. That's very helpful. Would you considering sharing a modeling shot or at least a still life of your bag with your cape? I'd love to get a better idea of it. Yes I know how it goes with Hermes. To some extent you need to be flexible and to some extent you need to not accept just anything that is offered. I have to have a good foundation in my mind  of what is acceptable to me before I go. Otherwise I fear a costly mistake. [emoji15]


I will ask DH if he has some photo's of it, I think he took some when we were trying the bag with things.
If not I will ask him to take a couple for you, but will probably be the weekend before we can do this.
Might PM you with them if that's ok, I don't really do posting pictures in cyberspace.
It is not as weird as it sounds with DH doing the pictures, he is a photography lecturer with fashion as his favourite shots.
He has told me however that I photograph worse than virtually anyone he has ever seen.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3454003
> 
> 
> that is very interesting as I was thinking I should visit that area sometime, it did look wonderful.
> 
> Winslow is saying Mom, what a birthday celebration!


Happy birthday Kate, great photo and congrats on your new goodies.


----------



## EmileH

CapriTrotteur said:


> I will ask DH if he has some photo's of it, I think he took some when we were trying the bag with things.
> If not I will ask him to take a couple for you, but will probably be the weekend before we can do this.
> Might PM you with them if that's ok, I don't really do posting pictures in cyberspace.
> It is not as weird as it sounds with DH doing the pictures, he is a photography lecturer with fashion as his favourite shots.
> He has told me however that I photograph worse than virtually anyone he has ever seen.



Oh too funny. My DH is an art director. He hates my photos too. I have to admit that mine are lousy. Pm is great but don't go to any great trouble.


----------



## Cordeliere

CapriTrotteur said:


> It is not as weird as it sounds with DH doing the pictures, he is a photography lecturer with fashion as his favourite shots.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> My DH is an art director.



That sounds intriguing to have artistic husbands.  Do their talents enhance your homes in any way?  Are they helpful with fashion?


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> That sounds intriguing to have artistic husbands.  Do their talents enhance your homes in any way?  Are they helpful with fashion?



My husband helps me a bit with colors. I am a bit color challenged. But his style is very contemporary and mine more traditional so he's not much help with decor. He's also a perfectionist so if it's not something that he can manage start to finish he'd rather stay out of it. He is not very interested in helping with outfits. Other than suggesting skirts pointed toe high heel shoes etc. like most men.

He sent me this. No offense to those with kids. I hope they will find it funny too. The car sticker for double income no children couples.


----------



## Mindi B

No kids for me, either.  I never, ever saw myself as a mom.  Never played "house" as a child.  Didn't care for dolls.  Never babysat.  My DSIL, when her son was born, knew very well that I would only admire him from a safe distance, so when I first met him she waited until I sat down, picked him up from his bassinet and unceremoniously placed him on my chest.  That was the only way I was ever gonna touch a baby--straight-up coercion. You handle those things the wrong way and they can go off without warning.
I am delighted to celebrate the achievements of my beloved niece, nephew, and my friends' wonderful kids, but simply never had a craving for my own.
And when push comes to shove, it's legal to crate a _dog_.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Cordeliere

Cats are about as much responsibility for other lives as I could handle.   And we don't even have any of those now.   Would like a dog, but I am too lazy to walk one.   I can't imagine turning over my life to meet the needs of small humans.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My husband helps me a bit with colors. I am a bit color challenged. But his style is very contemporary and mine more traditional so he's not much help with decor. He's also a perfectionist so if it's not something that he can manage start to finish he'd rather stay out of it. He is not very interested in helping with outfits. Other than suggesting skirts pointed toe high heel shoes etc. like most men.
> 
> He sent me this. No offense to those with kids. I hope they will find it funny too. The car sticker for double income no children couples.
> View attachment 3455428



Ohhh...that sticker is hilarious!!!


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> Ohhh...that sticker is hilarious!!!



Heehee. Thanks. I think it pays honor to parents too, because they make a lot of sacrifices financial and otherwise for their kids.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Heehee. Thanks. I think it pays honor to parents too, because they make a lot of sacrifices financial and otherwise for their kids.



Very true!!


----------



## Genie27

+1 for the no-kids bandwagon. I didn't realize there were so many of us child-free by choice. I love my niece, and adore some of my friend's toddlers, but in very small doses. I'm content to crochet them a lovely blanket and play with them for a half hour or so every once in a while, but beyond that? I had to pass for various reasons!


----------



## tabbi001

Cordeliere said:


> Bag philosophy time.  I have been thinking more about your post.   Isn't it weird how a bag can bring such joy?  It is sort of a chemistry thing, IMHO.
> 
> I have been pondering how bags have personalities.  Bags with identical specs don't appeal to me equally.  Sometimes I can put my finger on why, like the bag's posture (yeah I know that sounds stupid).  Or subtle variations in color or veining. Or the alignment of the hardware.   I have rejected bags that were too perfect.
> 
> Paying attention to the "singing heart" factor is so hard.   To use the "men metaphor", if you heart pounds, is it for a someone who is a good guy that you normally wouldn't look twice at (like a colvert bag) or is it the bad boy who is a mistake and is going to cause you pain (like a croc birkin on a farm).  And how long does it take to figure out which?
> 
> What if you put in a podium or a special order, and when it comes, their is no chemistry?  How heart breaking would that be.   That is actually why I don't have children.  I was afraid I would get one I didn't like.
> 
> How crazy is it to talk like this?  Very.


It's so funny cause everything you said is so scary true! I like my 2 niece but that's it... I buy them lots of stuff all the time. I spoil them with gifts even if there's no occasion... but that's me making up for my  inability to really interact with kids...



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Darn it. Hit send too soon: On choosing bags and men: well I'm pretty risk averse with both. I have turned down at least five Hermes bags that just didn't seem right to me. It was difficult, but I knew in my gut that I was doing the right thing. Similarly I turned down four engagements before I met DH! [emoji23] I don't know which was more difficult the bags or the men. And some of those diamonds were really nice! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. I was single until I was 40. The last of my friends. Then I met DH and we were married 9 months later. He's the colvert Kelly type. [emoji4]


Wow that's a great story! Tell us more about how you met your DH! 



katekluet said:


> I am chuckling as I read this with a glass of wine.....


Happy birthday! These girls are really hilarious that's why I keep coming back here


----------



## Mininana

cremel said:


> I don't know how to handle green yet so I will vote for either the pink or the red.  Both  look great!




I am not getting any wallets!! I want bags!! Unfortunately I had no time to go to H at all this week... too much work 




katekluet said:


> View attachment 3454003
> 
> 
> that is very interesting as I was thinking I should visit that area sometime, it did look wonderful.
> 
> Winslow is saying Mom, what a birthday celebration!




Happy birthday!! Beautiful dog!!!!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies. I just wanted to share with you that while I'm contemplating a new bag color... I carried my Colvert Kelly for the first time in a while today. I was afraid that I was using her too much (she's developing a bit of corner wear but I suppose a 40 cm bag tends to do that) so I was giving her a rest. I fell in love all over again.  [emoji170] She was such an unexpected choice for me. Maybe bags are like husbands. You know the right one when you see him. Anyway I'm determined that whichever bag I choose should make me feel as happy as this bag. [emoji2]




I had the same momentum with my B this week!! Falling in love all over again... going to try to use GP next week!



Cordeliere said:


> Bag philosophy time.  I have been thinking more about your post.   Isn't it weird how a bag can bring such joy?  It is sort of a chemistry thing, IMHO.
> 
> I have been pondering how bags have personalities.  Bags with identical specs don't appeal to me equally.  Sometimes I can put my finger on why, like the bag's posture (yeah I know that sounds stupid).  Or subtle variations in color or veining. Or the alignment of the hardware.   I have rejected bags that were too perfect.
> 
> Paying attention to the "singing heart" factor is so hard.   To use the "men metaphor", if you heart pounds, is it for a someone who is a good guy that you normally wouldn't look twice at (like a colvert bag) or is it the bad boy who is a mistake and is going to cause you pain (like a croc birkin on a farm).  And how long does it take to figure out which?
> 
> What if you put in a podium or a special order, and when it comes, their is no chemistry?  How heart breaking would that be.   That is actually why I don't have children.  I was afraid I would get one I didn't like.
> 
> How crazy is it to talk like this?  Very.




you are so funny Cordeliere!! But so right. I swear men and kids age us so much quicker. Should I have a chance to have a redo at my life I would seriously consider getting together with someone...(and obviously the kid part lol) It's just SO much effort and SO much stress, especially when you factor a kid in. Don't get me wrong, I seriously adore my little munchkin but he is a lot of work and I've aged and changed so  much these past two years... I sometimes miss my old weekends of doing nothing other than worrying about myself.


----------



## EmileH

Mininana said:


> I am not getting any wallets!! I want bags!! Unfortunately I had no time to go to H at all this week... too much work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday!! Beautiful dog!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same momentum with my B this week!! Falling in love all over again... going to try to use GP next week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are so funny Cordeliere!! But so right. I swear men and kids age us so much quicker. Should I have a chance to have a redo at my life I would seriously consider getting together with someone...(and obviously the kid part lol) It's just SO much effort and SO much stress, especially when you factor a kid in. Don't get me wrong, I seriously adore my little munchkin but he is a lot of work and I've aged and changed so  much these past two years... I sometimes miss my old weekends of doing nothing other than worrying about myself.



You are working way to hard if you don't have time to make it to Hermes. [emoji22]


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are working way to hard if you don't have time to make it to Hermes. [emoji22]




you are so right. H does open on saturday mornings but I dedicate them to my sleep/kid. I will see if I can go next week!! Though I do not need a new bag, I should probably try to use the ones I have first!


----------



## katekluet

Thanks to all for the nice birthday wishes, you made my celebration even better!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I'll take diamonds over children any day:  You don't have to buy them clothes or put them through school.


----------



## eagle1002us

Well, guess what.  I have no kids either.   Endometriosis under pressure of school and work.   It was rough.  The pain meds would trigger rebound headaches that were migraines.  Every weekend.   Eventually I just got surgery.   Was glad there was a support group for that condition at an area hospital.  
I am an only child and didn't have relatives living close to me.   I got no practice around kids.   A little bit they make me nervous.   

This is a bit eerie, everyone (or almost everyone) in the Cafe not having kids.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> Well, guess what.  I have no kids either.   Endometriosis under pressure of school and work.   It was rough.  The pain meds would trigger rebound headaches that were migraines.  Every weekend.   Eventually I just got surgery.   Was glad there was a support group for that condition at an area hospital.
> I am an only child and didn't have relatives living close to me.   I got no practice around kids.   A little bit they make me nervous.
> 
> This is a bit eerie, everyone (or almost everyone) in the Cafe not having kids.


No kids means more spendable income especially if you are dinks.  People go through stages if they have children regarding how busy they are for other people, and things in general.  When the kids are older and in college they have more time to devote to the former.  When the kids get married and have children they get consumed with the grandchildren and are back to having less time for friends and other things.  At least that is my observation where I live.  Not having children excludes you from many activities and social gatherings and your circle of friends is probably smaller too.  It is just the way it is.  The fact that so many child free people post here illustrates those points to me.  I am more fascinated by the number of women here who are child free by choice.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

CapriTrotteur said:


> I will ask DH if he has some photo's of it, I think he took some when we were trying the bag with things.
> If not I will ask him to take a couple for you, but will probably be the weekend before we can do this.
> Might PM you with them if that's ok, I don't really do posting pictures in cyberspace.
> It is not as weird as it sounds with DH doing the pictures, he is a photography lecturer with fashion as his favourite shots.
> He has told me however that I photograph worse than virtually anyone he has ever seen.


Lol.  He hadn't met me yet!!!


----------



## lanit

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3454663
> View attachment 3454662
> View attachment 3454661
> View attachment 3454660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, MadameB and Cremel.
> here are my new treasures...never expected to fall in love with the mini Evelyn and in feu but it is so fun with jeans,etc.



So late to the party wishes, Kate, enjoy these wonderful gifts and Gish your pup is the cutest! I love the lalbhai coloration!


----------



## catsinthebag

eagle1002us said:


> Well, guess what.  I have no kids either.   Endometriosis under pressure of school and work.   It was rough.  The pain meds would trigger rebound headaches that were migraines.  Every weekend.   Eventually I just got surgery.   Was glad there was a support group for that condition at an area hospital.
> I am an only child and didn't have relatives living close to me.   I got no practice around kids.   A little bit they make me nervous.
> 
> This is a bit eerie, everyone (or almost everyone) in the Cafe not having kids.





gracekelly said:


> No kids means more spendable income especially if you are dinks.  People go through stages if they have children regarding how busy they are for other people, and things in general.  When the kids are older and in college they have more time to devote to the former.  When the kids get married and have children they get consumed with the grandchildren and are back to having less time for friends and other things.  At least that is my observation where I live.  Not having children excludes you from many activities and social gatherings and your circle of friends is probably smaller too.  It is just the way it is.  The fact that so many child free people post here illustrates those points to me.  I am more fascinated by the number of women here who are child free by choice.



I usually lurk here and enjoy the wonderful conversation you ladies have, but I just wanted to chime in and say, one more childless-by-choice member here! It is kind of interesting how many of us there are. I spent a lot of time as a kid taking care of my younger sister and babysat all through high school, but neither DH nor I ever had any driving need to be parents. Fortunately we got zero pressure from either set of parents/in-laws, but did have some friends who clearly didn't get it. Now I'm finally old enough that people long ago stopped asking when it's going to happen! 

I also find it interesting how many pet lovers there are here (count me in on that one, too!).  All the unconditional  love without the college tuition, I guess?


----------



## klynneann

catsinthebag said:


> I usually lurk here and enjoy the wonderful conversation you ladies have, but I just wanted to chime in and say, one more childless-by-choice member here! It is kind of interesting how many of us there are. I spent a lot of time as a kid taking care of my younger sister and babysat all through high school, but neither DH nor I ever had any driving need to be parents. Fortunately we got zero pressure from either set of parents/in-laws, but did have some friends who clearly didn't get it. Now I'm finally old enough that people long ago stopped asking when it's going to happen!
> 
> I also find it interesting how many pet lovers there are here (count me in on that one, too!).  All the unconditional  love without the college tuition, I guess?


Another one here.  It's truly amazing - I don't think I've ever seen so many of us in one place lol.  I haven't wanted kids since I was at least 20 years old.  Thankfully my poor mother has had quite a while to get used to the idea.  She has 5 grandchildren now (thanks to my 2 brothers), but will still very occasionally mention how it's not the same when it's not your daughter.  My MIL brought it up once, but thankfully both my DH and SIL stepped in to deflect.  My whole relationship with my DH was long distance, so I told him on the first date that I didn't want children.  I would not normally have done that so early, but I figured it was silly to spend all that money flying back and forth only to find out 6 months later it was a deal breaker.


----------



## eagle1002us

klynneann said:


> Another one here.  It's truly amazing - I don't think I've ever seen so many of us in one place lol.  I haven't wanted kids since I was at least 20 years old.  Thankfully my poor mother has had quite a while to get used to the idea.  She has 5 grandchildren now (thanks to my 2 brothers), but will still very occasionally mention how it's not the same when it's not your daughter.  My MIL brought it up once, but thankfully both my DH and SIL stepped in to deflect.  My whole relationship with my DH was long distance, so I told him on the first date that I didn't want children.  I would not normally have done that so early, but I figured it was silly to spend all that money flying back and forth only to find out 6 months later it was a deal breaker.


It was very good your DH and SIL backed you.   Sadly, my MIL decided I (or we) were selfish.  She has 4 grandkids already, she should have given it a rest.   I think your upfront statement was courageous and demonstrated integrity.   (I adore Princess D but I do remember when she and Chuck were dating she said she loved the countryside ( Balmoral estate).  When they married, she discovered that, oops, she was mistaken, she loved London.


----------



## EmileH

Oh my goodness. It is many of us isn't it? Well let's face it. We wouldn't have time for tpf. We would be driving minivans to soccer practice.

I never looked at babies and thought oh how cute. I'm afraid the few that I delivered in school I handed off with a look of horror on my face. Hope the parents didn't capture that in their happy photos. 

We are going to need to establish some sort of Cafe golden girls retirement community. Because statistically most of us will outlive our DHs and we will not   have children to burden.....errr... Rely on.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh my goodness. It is many of us isn't it? Well let's face it. We wouldn't have time for tpf. We would be driving minivans to soccer practice.
> 
> I never looked at babies and thought oh how cute. I'm afraid the few that I delivered in school I handed off with a look of horror on my face. Hope the parents didn't capture that in their happy photos.
> 
> We are going to need to establish some sort of Cafe golden girls retirement community. Because statistically most of us will outlive our DHs and we will not   have children to burden.....errr... Rely on.


Can we extend that to over the pond too!
Another child-less one here too!
I was also an only child so don't even have nephews or nieces.
I also agree with Gracekelly's comment on why the likelihood of us being here is.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> That sounds intriguing to have artistic husbands.  Do their talents enhance your homes in any way?  Are they helpful with fashion?


Home not so much.  
I have just about gotten him round to the way of thinking that if it was made post Victorian era it is ok. This has taken me best part of 20 years to do.
Seriously we had Victorian bathroom fittings, with taps, and even baths. Still got one bath left.
Victorian soft furnishings, man those sofa's were uncomfy!
We have a Victorian bedstead, pine cabinets etc etc.
Slate and tile open fire inserts, they are pretty nice I must admit.
You get the drift.
Fashion wise is a different matter.
DH is my personal stylist and very good at it.
I trust his judgement when buying things, if he say's it doesn't suit me I will rarely go against him even if I love it.
Like most men he prefers me in heels which I detest and can't walk in, although I agree that they proportion wise make things look better.
He also has a better scarf collection than me.


----------



## tabbi001

No tuition = more H goodies!


----------



## Mininana

CapriTrotteur said:


> Home not so much.
> I have just about gotten him round to the way of thinking that if it was made post Victorian era it is ok. This has taken me best part of 20 years to do.
> Seriously we had Victorian bathroom fittings, with taps, and even baths. Still got one bath left.
> Victorian soft furnishings, man those sofa's were uncomfy!
> We have a Victorian bedstead, pine cabinets etc etc.
> Slate and tile open fire inserts, they are pretty nice I must admit.
> You get the drift.
> Fashion wise is a different matter.
> DH is my personal stylist and very good at it.
> I trust his judgement when buying things, if he say's it doesn't suit me I will rarely go against him even if I love it.
> Like most men he prefers me in heels which I detest and can't walk in, although I agree that they proportion wise make things look better.
> He also has a better scarf collection than me.





my man trusts my fashion sense but he's the decorator in the house.


----------



## klynneann

eagle1002us said:


> It was very good your DH and SIL backed you.   Sadly, my MIL decided I (or we) were selfish.  She has 4 grandkids already, she should have given it a rest.   I think your upfront statement was courageous and demonstrated integrity.   (I adore Princess D but I do remember when she and Chuck were dating she said she loved the countryside ( Balmoral estate).  When they married, she discovered that, oops, she was mistaken, she loved London.


Yes, I really appreciated that they did that.  I'm sorry that your MIL is (still?) giving you grief.  Does it happen every time you see her?  I would have to seriously limit my time with her if that happened every time I saw her - for my health (bloodpressure, etc.) and hers lol.

Well, I was upfront about the children, but I fell into Princess D's trap myself...(although it was definitely not on purpose!!).


----------



## EmileH

klynneann said:


> Yes, I really appreciated that they did that.  I'm sorry that your MIL is (still?) giving you grief.  Does it happen every time you see her?  I would have to seriously limit my time with her if that happened every time I saw her - for my health (bloodpressure, etc.) and hers lol.
> 
> Well, I was upfront about the children, but I fell into Princess D's trap myself...(although it was definitely not on purpose!!).



We all grow and change. And learn about ourselves over time. Things that sound hypothetically agreeable at some point suddenly become not so pleasant when the immediate reality hits us. 

Anyway, I'm sure it won't last but there was a slight chill in the air early this morning. Scarf and jacket weather is coming. So excited! [emoji4]


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> We all grow and change. And learn about ourselves over time. Things that sound hypothetically agreeable at some point suddenly become not so pleasant when the immediate reality hits us.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure it won't last but there was a slight chill in the air early this morning. Scarf and jacket weather is coming. So excited! [emoji4]


Thanks, PbP.


----------



## EmileH

klynneann said:


> Thanks, PbP.



I'm sure this was the case for Di too. Can you imagine being cooped up in the middle of nowhere with only Charles to entertain you? [emoji849]


----------



## scarf1

PBP- LOL - that image of being stuck in a huge castle with Charles!
Interesting, I am another childless person. My mother admitted to me about a year before she died, that she never wanted children- this did not particularly surprise me because growing up, I thought why did she have children? She doesn't seem to really like them!  My brother has never married and has no kids either.
At any rate, she never bugged me about producing a grandchild, as I think I had the sort of career she would have liked to have had, my MIL, on the other hand....  Well, she is a piece of work.
We do have 2 nieces thanks to DHs brother. Also 2 daughters of close friends that we also consider nieces.


----------



## Mindi B

Scarf1, my father tells me frequently that he didn't want children.  I am curious as to what our respective parents expect us to do with this information.  In my father's case, I believe the subtext is, "It isn't my fault I was a difficult father because I never asked for the job."  Well, sure, that completely obviates any effort on your part to step up.  All is forgiven!  Huh.
Anyway, my dad demonstrated pretty clearly that parenting was un-fun.  And I believed him.
Hardest job in the world.  You enthusiastic, generous, loving moms and dads have my deepest respect.


----------



## dhfwu

scarf1 said:


> PBP- LOL - that image of being stuck in a huge castle with Charles!
> Interesting, I am another childless person. My mother admitted to me about a year before she died, that she never wanted children- this did not particularly surprise me because growing up, I thought why did she have children? She doesn't seem to really like them!  My brother has never married and has no kids either.
> At any rate, she never bugged me about producing a grandchild, as I think I had the sort of career she would have liked to have had, my MIL, on the other hand....  Well, she is a piece of work.
> We do have 2 nieces thanks to DHs brother. Also 2 daughters of close friends that we also consider nieces.



This. I do not fall in the childless-by-choice camp, but I completely respect the decisions of those who do. Two of my friends know women who became mothers by social pressure/family coercion, and the unwanted kids can tell the difference between the way their mothers treat them and the way other parents treat their own children. It sounds like a terribly sad way to grow up. IMHO, the emotional intelligence of young children develops far earlier than their ability to verbalize, and they absorb whatever is going on, both positive and negative, in their home environment. 

I delayed having kids because I had some personal issues arising from my own family, and I sought treatment for my own sake and to reduce the likelihood of involuntarily taking those issues out on a child. That's far more important than popping one out according to someone else's timeline or just because someone else says so.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm sure this was the case for Di too. Can you imagine being cooped up in the middle of nowhere with only Charles to entertain you? [emoji849]


He was too busy being Camilla's tampon so entertaining Di was out.


----------



## Mindi B

And truly, doesn't that "love letter" tidbit say about all one needs to say about Charles as a romantic partner?  I mean, ick.
I suspect he is not an unintelligent man, and I also believe his upbringing was not entirely happy (Prince Philip and QE II do not strike me as warm or approachable parents)--but/so he was utterly unprepared by understanding or temperament to give Diana what she needed in a spouse.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> And truly, doesn't that "love letter" tidbit say about all one needs to say about Charles as a romantic partner?  I mean, ick.
> I suspect he is not an unintelligent man, and I also believe his upbringing was not entirely happy (Prince Philip and QE II do not strike me as warm or approachable parents)--but/so he was utterly unprepared by understanding or temperament to give Diana what she needed in a spouse.


I sum that up by saying that she was young and stupid and he should have known better.  She got older and realized that the fairy tale was not happening.  The people most to blame were the senior members of the family who "arranged" this marriage.  They were living in 1850 and never considered  that a modern woman would figure out what was going on (the comment she made was three people in a  marriage) and not put up with it the way women in her position did long ago.  I don't think she was the most mentally stable person, which certainly did not help.  I take a much dimmer view of her and all her motivations than most people.  I know I am in the minority and that's fine.


----------



## Mindi B

I actually don't disagree with you much, gk.  Certainly both Charles and his parents should have known better.  Diana was a hothouse flower, sheltered, not particularly emotionally stable, and probably not wildly intelligent.  Still, the situation in which she found herself--the target of incredible media scrutiny, no meaningful sources of support, and faced with overwhelming expectations for self-abnegation--exacerbated her situation.  Even the toughest and most jaded among us would have struggled to thrive in that environment.  And she was so young when it all began.  I think she did her best (especially after she grew up a little), and actually managed to achieve some deserved fame for her charitable endeavors. And Wills and Harry seem, by and large, to be decent young men, which I suspect is largely down to her parenting in their early years.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh my goodness. It is many of us isn't it? Well let's face it. We wouldn't have time for tpf. We would be driving minivans to soccer practice.
> 
> I never looked at babies and thought oh how cute. I'm afraid the few that I delivered in school I handed off with a look of horror on my face. Hope the parents didn't capture that in their happy photos.
> 
> We are going to need to establish some sort of Cafe golden girls retirement community. Because statistically most of us will outlive our DHs and we will not   have children to burden.....errr... Rely on.


True to our Baby Boomer origins, I think we should establish a commune.   Put the gardeners among us to work (I will grow Cosmos and radishes, my specialties).   And the interior decorators, the stylists, and most important, the cooks among us.  Yum.


----------



## eagle1002us

CapriTrotteur said:


> Can we extend that to over the pond too!
> Another child-less one here too!
> I was also an only child so don't even have nephews or nieces.
> I also agree with Gracekelly's comment on why the likelihood of us being here is.


I was an only child, too.  I think Mindi was, too?


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## eagle1002us

klynneann said:


> Yes, I really appreciated that they did that.  I'm sorry that your MIL is (still?) giving you grief.  Does it happen every time you see her?  I would have to seriously limit my time with her if that happened every time I saw her - for my health (bloodpressure, etc.) and hers lol.
> 
> Well, I was upfront about the children, but I fell into Princess D's trap myself...(although it was definitely not on purpose!!).


Yes.  we don't see her.  My FIL had been divorced and remarried and so that made divorce acceptable.   So MIL suggested DH get divorced.  (These people were the same people who drank champagne when DH informed them he was engaged to moi).  She suggested it twice.  Enough!  DH has recently befriended his step-brother, the son from FIL's first marriage.  Step-brother had been ostracized by my in-laws.  DH's brother and sister will have nothing to do with him.  FIL has passed but MIL would be hugely threatened if they did, I suppose.  Step brother did not have the happy conventional life of DH and his siblings -- he was the child of a single parent household.  I think only DH recognizes that.  (I was, too, b/c parents separated shortly after marriage).
Curiously, my inlaws loved the fam DH's sister married into, it was another champagne moment, and then soon afterwards, they rejected the MIL has being unsophisticated.  Huh?  Couldn't stand her.  She seemed pleasant enough to me.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> I actually don't disagree with you much, gk.  Certainly both Charles and his parents should have known better.  Diana was a hothouse flower, sheltered, not particularly emotionally stable, and probably not wildly intelligent.  Still, the situation in which she found herself--the target of incredible media scrutiny, no meaningful sources of support, and faced with overwhelming expectations for self-abnegation--exacerbated her situation.  Even the toughest and most jaded among us would have struggled to thrive in that environment.  And she was so young when it all began.  I think she did her best (especially after she grew up a little), and actually managed to achieve some deserved fame for her charitable endeavors. And Wills and Harry seem, by and large, to be decent young men, which I suspect is largely down to her parenting in their early years.


Yes to all of the above, though I was/am a little suspicious of some of her motivations even towards the charitable works.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> I actually don't disagree with you much, gk.  Certainly both Charles and his parents should have known better.  Diana was a hothouse flower, sheltered, not particularly emotionally stable, and probably not wildly intelligent.  Still, the situation in which she found herself--the target of incredible media scrutiny, no meaningful sources of support, and faced with overwhelming expectations for self-abnegation--exacerbated her situation.  Even the toughest and most jaded among us would have struggled to thrive in that environment.  And she was so young when it all began.  I think she did her best (especially after she grew up a little), and actually managed to achieve some deserved fame for her charitable endeavors. And Wills and Harry seem, by and large, to be decent young men, which I suspect is largely down to her parenting in their early years.


All very true, Mindi.  I very much admire Di's outreach to the ostracized communities and to the land-mine protest-work she did.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Yes to all of the above, though I was/am a little suspicious of some of her motivations even towards the charitable works.


She played the publicity/sympathy card well.  But, she actually engaged with the ostracized communities, hugged them, listened to them, raised funds for them, at a time when they as a cause were not particularly politically popular.  To a degree she shamed the royals, tacitly called them on their behavior.  Good for her.


----------



## klynneann

eagle1002us said:


> Yes.  we don't see her.  My FIL had been divorced and remarried and so that made divorce acceptable.   So MIL suggested DH get divorced.  (These people were the same people who drank champagne when DH informed them he was engaged to moi).  She suggested it twice.  Enough!  DH has recently befriended his step-brother, the son from FIL's first marriage.  Step-brother had been ostracized by my in-laws.  DH's brother and sister will have nothing to do with him.  FIL has passed but MIL would be hugely threatened if they did, I suppose.  Step brother did not have the happy conventional life of DH and his siblings -- he was the child of a single parent household.  I think only DH recognizes that.  (I was, too, b/c parents separated shortly after marriage).
> Curiously, my inlaws loved the fam DH's sister married into, it was another champagne moment, and then soon afterwards, they rejected the MIL has being unsophisticated.  Huh?  Couldn't stand her.  She seemed pleasant enough to me.


Wow.  Part of me can't believe she could be so bold as to suggest divorce (twice!), but at the same time I think my DM would be thrilled if I ever told her I was getting divorced and moving back east.  My DH is the child-in-law she currently likes the most, but she will never fully accept him because he "took me away from her."  It's interesting because there was never much drama in my family at all, until all the children got married and started producing grandchildren.
It's good of your DH and you to be able to see through family dynamics and recognize circumstances, and reach out to his step-brother.


----------



## eagle1002us

klynneann said:


> Wow.  Part of me can't believe she could be so bold as to suggest divorce (twice!), but at the same time I think my DM would be thrilled if I ever told her I was getting divorced and moving back east.  My DH is the child-in-law she currently likes the most, but she will never fully accept him because he "took me away from her."  It's interesting because there was never much drama in my family at all, until all the children got married and started producing grandchildren.
> It's good of your DH and you to be able to see through family dynamics and recognize circumstances, and reach out to his step-brother.


My in-laws said I "stole their son."   I think they got used to him being unmarried and being at their beck and call.  Years ago, we had lunch in NY with DH's brother and his wife over the Xmas holiday.   MIL demanded to know if we had seen them.  I said yes.  She reamed out my BIL for that.  Turns out she considers the Xmas holiday sacred to her b/c of when her birthday occurs.  This was the first time in years BIL and his wife had not tromped over to see her.  In turn, BIL reamed me out for telling her.  A friend whom I told about this incident said, "Why did he want you to lie?"  I guess everyone was pretty much afraid of offending her, she could make such a stink.


----------



## Mindi B

Oy, I am lucky in my in-laws.  We lost my sweet FIL to cancer some years ago, but I have a truly wonderful MIL, a dear BIL and two amazing SILs, and one of those SILs is married to my fellow "out-law," who is also a delight. Of course there is drama from time to time, but overall my husband and his extended family are so darn grounded and loving, it's ridiculous.  Coming from my rather nutso family of origin, I struggled for a while to figure out how to negotiate this alarmingly normal landscape!


----------



## klynneann

eagle1002us said:


> My in-laws said I "stole their son."   I think they got used to him being unmarried and being at their beck and call.  Years ago, we had lunch in NY with DH's brother and his wife over the Xmas holiday.   MIL demanded to know if we had seen them.  I said yes.  She reamed out my BIL for that.  Turns out she considers the Xmas holiday sacred to her b/c of when her birthday occurs.  This was the first time in years BIL and his wife had not tromped over to see her.  In turn, BIL reamed me out for telling her.  A friend whom I told about this incident said, "Why did he want you to lie?"  I guess everyone was pretty much afraid of offending her, she could make such a stink.


How awful.  Thankfully I get along pretty well with my in-laws. It's my own DM I have issues with, though really she raised us all pretty well and I do love her.


----------



## eagle1002us

klynneann said:


> How awful.  Thankfully I get along pretty well with my in-laws. It's my own DM I have issues with, though really she raised us all pretty well and I do love her.


We have got to have some decent parents around o/w the human race would die out.


----------



## catsinthebag

Mindi B said:


> Oy, I am lucky in my in-laws.  We lost my sweet FIL to cancer some years ago, but I have a truly wonderful MIL, a dear BIL and two amazing SILs, and one of those SILs is married to my fellow "out-law," who is also a delight. Of course there is drama from time to time, but overall my husband and his extended family are so darn grounded and loving, it's ridiculous.  Coming from my rather nutso family of origin, I struggled for a while to figure out how to negotiate this alarmingly normal landscape!



I was lucky with my in-laws, too, although both of them are deceased now. I adored my FIL and he adored me. Could never muster the same affection for my MIL, but she accepted me, said she thought of me as her own daughter, and didn't interfere in our marriage. I know that's more than most people get! I'm DH's second wife, and it came out after he met me that she was universally disliked by both his family and his friends. I had to laugh one day when his parents' neighbor's were visiting -- I was in the next room and heard FIL refer to me and say, "THIS one I like!" 

Unfortunately, this means it was my side of the family that has all the issues and drama, but I don't know a single person who has it great on both sides!


----------



## catsinthebag

eagle1002us said:


> She played the publicity/sympathy card well.  But, she actually engaged with the ostracized communities, hugged them, listened to them, raised funds for them, at a time when they as a cause were not particularly politically popular.  To a degree she shamed the royals, tacitly called them on their behavior.  Good for her.



I agree. She had her faults but learned how to play the press, and used it to bring attention to some very needy, and not very popular, causes. She also seems to have raised her boys to be very aware of how lucky they are.


----------



## gracekelly

catsinthebag said:


> I agree. She had her faults but learned how to play the press, and used it to bring attention to some very needy, and not very popular, causes. She also seems to have raised her boys to be very aware of how lucky they are.


Yes, she did very well in the children dept.  They both seem like super people.


----------



## 911snowball

I must throw my hat in the ring- I, too, am childless by choice. (an only child also!). I am reading this thread in amazement. I often feel embarrassed to admit I am very pleased with my decision (I am now in my fifties and have had awhile to reflect on this).  I started TPF in the VCA thread but have really started to follow the H threads with great interest.
Amazing that we are all together like this.  Thank you ladies, you made my night!


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> I must throw my hat in the ring- I, too, am childless by choice. (an only child also!). I am reading this thread in amazement. I often feel embarrassed to admit I am very pleased with my decision (I am now in my fifties and have had awhile to reflect on this).  I started TPF in the VCA thread but have really started to follow the H threads with great interest.
> Amazing that we are all together like this.  Thank you ladies, you made my night!



Welcome! 

Ladies, don't you hate when people are judgmental of your choice not to have children? (I'm sure there are some reading this thinking that we are all terribly selfish and superficial.) I actually had the dean for women's careers at a major university where I worked tell me that women without children could not be good mentors and role models for other women because of their lack of children. We are so judgmental and mean to each other sometimes. I'm all for respecting everyone's choices in life. And if people are too obnoxious I just tell them I was barren. That usually shuts them up quickly. [emoji23]


----------



## catsinthebag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Ladies, don't you hate when people are judgmental of your choice not to have children? (I'm sure there are some reading this thinking that we are all terribly selfish and superficial.) I actually had the dean for women's careers at a major university where I worked tell me that women without children could not be good mentors and role models for other women because of their lack of children. We are so judgmental and mean to each other sometimes. I'm all for respecting everyone's choices in life. And if people are too obnoxious I just tell them I was barren. That usually shuts them up quickly. [emoji23]



Wow, PP, that is quite a comment! I haven't received too many judgmental comments, but the ones I have gotten, I remember too well. One was from a male friend (he and his wife were friends of DH and I) who, after having his first child, told me he simply could not longer relate to people who didn't have children. I don't think he realized exactly what he was saying, and how it sounded to me, but there it was. Another comment came from a colleague in a writing group who asked me if I planned to have children, and then told me that her sister (who had recently died of cancer) never had children and that I would regret it if I didn't. I would have bitten my tongue except my mouth was hanging open to wide to physically do that. I didn't respond out of sympathy for her loss, but I still haven't gotten over the bald-faced assumption that she knew anything about my life or my choice, or had any right to judge. 

I think it was Maya Angelou who said, "When people tell you who they are, believe them." That quote has served me well many times! I don't try to change anyone's mind, just don't try to hang on to relationships where I am clearly being judged and found lacking.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Ladies, don't you hate when people are judgmental of your choice not to have children? (I'm sure there are some reading this thinking that we are all terribly selfish and superficial.) I actually had the dean for women's careers at a major university where I worked tell me that women without children could not be good mentors and role models for other women because of their lack of children. We are so judgmental and mean to each other sometimes. I'm all for respecting everyone's choices in life. And if people are too obnoxious I just tell them I was barren. That usually shuts them up quickly. [emoji23]


I said that to someone once.  And it did shut them up.  I should have said it to my in-laws.  B/C I know with the kind of painful, prolonged medical condition I had it was questionable to me that I could get preggers.   And after surgery, well, it was a non-issue.


----------



## Genie27

I've had my share of hurtful comments, but the worst was my SIL telling my brother I was not allowed to babysit my niece as I've never had my own kid, so I would not be capable of caring for her. Needless to say, I don't have any relationship with her. (And I'm certainly more than capable of caring for my niece). 

My single girlfriends and I talk about moving into an apartment complex when we get old. My bff and I are both introverts so we would have separate apartments but would still be able to look out for each other.


----------



## eagle1002us

catsinthebag said:


> Wow, PP, that is quite a comment! I haven't received too many judgmental comments, but the ones I have gotten, I remember too well. One was from a male friend (he and his wife were friends of DH and I) who, after having his first child, told me he simply could not longer relate to people who didn't have children. I don't think he realized exactly what he was saying, and how it sounded to me, but there it was. Another comment came from a colleague in a writing group who asked me if I planned to have children, and then told me that her sister (who had recently died of cancer) never had children and that I would regret it if I didn't. I would have bitten my tongue except my mouth was hanging open to wide to physically do that. I didn't respond out of sympathy for her loss, but I still haven't gotten over the bald-faced assumption that she knew anything about my life or my choice, or had any right to judge.
> 
> I think it was Maya Angelou who said, "When people tell you who they are, believe them." That quote has served me well many times! I don't try to change anyone's mind, just don't try to hang on to relationships where I am clearly being judged and found lacking.


Frankly, too, I was a little afraid of being a replica of chere mama.  When I went to settle her estate years ago, a neighbor told me the neighborhood kids had TP'd her house.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I've had my share of hurtful comments, but the worst was my SIL telling my brother I was not allowed to babysit my niece as I've never had my own kid, so I would not be capable of caring for her. Needless to say, I don't have any relationship with her. (And I'm certainly more than capable of caring for my niece).
> 
> My single girlfriends and I talk about moving into an apartment complex when we get old. My bff and I are both introverts so we would have separate apartments but would still be able to look out for each other.


That's a pretty rotten comment.   (I babysat once.  It was for 3 kids.  And  I couldn't get them to go to bed.  The mother was a little fried b/c of that.  I don't blame her.  She had her bf drive me home.  He evidently was an ex-con).


----------



## Cordeliere

I got a tubal ligation at age 27.  I am very happy not to have taken birth control pills all those years.  It makes me less freaked out about the post menopausal estrogen.  

I don't think I ever had anyone make a judgmental remark to me.   People ask if DH and I have children.  I answer that I didn't get married until 40 so that ship had sailed.  (much earlier than they know).   I may just be so indifferent to their judgment that I don't notice.    Also people ask how I look young for my age.  I always tell them I stayed out of the sun and didn't have children.  

One of my besties has 4 children and the other has 6.   I tell the one with 4 that I have to be nice to her daughter Kate that is an old soul, because Kate will be picking my nursing home.


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Ladies, don't you hate when people are judgmental of your choice not to have children? (I'm sure there are some reading this thinking that we are all terribly selfish and superficial.) I actually had the dean for women's careers at a major university where I worked tell me that women without children could not be good mentors and role models for other women because of their lack of children. We are so judgmental and mean to each other sometimes. I'm all for respecting everyone's choices in life. And if people are too obnoxious I just tell them I was barren. That usually shuts them up quickly. [emoji23]


In the Relationships (?) forum there is a thread for women who choose not to have children. I'm not so good when I'm on my phone or I would find and paste the link.


----------



## cremel

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3454663
> View attachment 3454662
> View attachment 3454661
> View attachment 3454660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, MadameB and Cremel.
> here are my new treasures...never expected to fall in love with the mini Evelyn and in feu but it is so fun with jeans,etc.



Love your new additions!! Enjoy!!


----------



## tabbi001

Having children is a very personal choice. It doesn't make us any less of a woman if we don't. People should start thinking that and stop saying tick-tock to my eggs...
I'm single by choice and I'm very happy taking care of my parents. My career and my parents are my whole world 

Funny story, this morning during my surgery, my anesthesiologist kept on bugging me to date his friend who is also an anesth. He stopped when I finally said I love my bags too much, but I would reconsider if he gave me a Himalayan Birkin


----------



## dhfwu

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Ladies, don't you hate when people are judgmental of your choice not to have children? (I'm sure there are some reading this thinking that we are all terribly selfish and superficial.) I actually had the dean for women's careers at a major university where I worked tell me that women without children could not be good mentors and role models for other women because of their lack of children. We are so judgmental and mean to each other sometimes. I'm all for respecting everyone's choices in life. And if people are too obnoxious I just tell them I was barren. That usually shuts them up quickly. [emoji23]



Did that dean disrespect single women, too? When I was "still" single in my early 30s, a number of women in their 20s blew me off because I didn't have a boyfriend, much less a wedding ring or children. They would only take career or life advice from women who had married and had children by 30 since those women actually "had it all". Presumably, since I had failed to attain the personal life, career, and work-life balance that they envisioned for themselves, I couldn't possibly know what I was doing. 

I got a lot more immediate respect from women after a shiny bauble appeared on my left hand, and now that I'm expecting my first child, the respect will probably grow in the coming years. Not that either has any bearing on my professional accomplishments, but IMHO, our society (at least in the US) has not progressed as far as we think.


----------



## Mindi B

Women are policed by the culture on everything.  Every. Thing.  Every life choice, every fashion choice, tone of voice and choice of words, every pore and strand of hair and curve of the body is somehow viewed as public property, to be commented upon, critiqued, cat-called and condemned at the whim of the observer.  Sadly, not only are men raised (of course there are exceptions) to see this as their right, but women internalize this message and police one another and themselves.  When and if women stop doing this, look out world!  The cumulative energy and intellect this will free up will be culturally transformative--I truly believe this.

I do find the argument that childless women are "selfish" to be hilarious.  As if choosing to propagate one's DNA is philanthropic.  Every thoughtful choice is valid.  Period.


----------



## momasaurus

Mindi B said:


> Women are policed by the culture on everything.  Every. Thing.  Every life choice, every fashion choice, tone of voice and choice of words, every pore and strand of hair and curve of the body is somehow viewed as public property, to be commented upon, critiqued, cat-called and condemned at the whim of the observer.  Sadly, not only are men raised (of course there are exceptions) to see this as their right, but women internalize this message and police one another and themselves.  When and if women stop doing this, look out world!  The cumulative energy and intellect this will free up will be culturally transformative--I truly believe this.
> 
> I do find the argument that childless women are "selfish" to be hilarious.  As if choosing to propagate one's DNA is philanthropic.  Every thoughtful choice is valid.  Period.


True dat. We have to stop policing each other. The men and the culture do enough dissing.


----------



## EmileH

dhfwu said:


> Did that dean disrespect single women, too? When I was "still" single in my early 30s, a number of women in their 20s blew me off because I didn't have a boyfriend, much less a wedding ring or children. They would only take career or life advice from women who had married and had children by 30 since those women actually "had it all". Presumably, since I had failed to attain the personal life, career, and work-life balance that they envisioned for themselves, I couldn't possibly know what I was doing.
> 
> I got a lot more immediate respect from women after a shiny bauble appeared on my left hand, and now that I'm expecting my first child, the respect will probably grow in the coming years. Not that either has any bearing on my professional accomplishments, but IMHO, our society (at least in the US) has not progressed as far as we think.



Female residents who were unmarried were told by the male residency director that they had better find a husband and settle down soon or they would end up like X, an unmarried female faculty member, who actually was quite content with her life choices. And this wasn't years ago, it was within the last five years.

We really got going with this one didn't we? I didn't see all of this when I was younger. I think I just internalized it and felt badly. Now I see it for what it is and get pretty annoyed. At least we women should be good to one another.


----------



## Genie27

Yes, the "oh, you poor spinster" look. I know it all too well.  my long term response is to look fabulous and gloriously happy. It confused the heck out of a lot of people who were expecting a sad miserable creature.


----------



## Cordeliere

tabbi001 said:


> Funny story, this morning during my surgery, my anesthesiologist kept on bugging me to date his friend who is also an anesth. He stopped when I finally said I love my bags too much, but I would reconsider if he gave me a Himalayan Birkin



That is creepy and funny.   The creepy part is someone deciding you would be good for his friend while you have your clothes off.  Ick.  Your response is hilarious.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Yes, the "oh, you poor spinster" look. I know it all too well.  my long term response is to look fabulous and gloriously happy. It confused the heck out of a lot of people who were expecting a sad miserable creature.



Good for you! [emoji4]


----------



## tabbi001

Cordeliere said:


> That is creepy and funny.   The creepy part is someone deciding you would be good for his friend while you have your clothes off.  Ick.  Your response is hilarious.


I do have my clothes on, I'm the one doing the surgery  But it was so repetitive, him wanting me to date. He's a good person (and happily married with kids) so I guess he felt that he had to do something about my "situation"


----------



## Mindi B

See, this I LOVE!  "I'm the one doing the surgery"!  YAAAAAASSSSS!
I had made the same assumption as Cordy (that you were the patient).
We do it to ourselves. . . .


----------



## Genie27

tabbi001 said:


> I'm the one doing the surgery


I figured as much - or it would have been a pretty speedy recovery and a very presumptuous anesthetican.


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> Having children is a very personal choice. It doesn't make us any less of a woman if we don't. People should start thinking that and stop saying tick-tock to my eggs...
> I'm single by choice and I'm very happy taking care of my parents. My career and my parents are my whole world
> 
> Funny story, this morning during my surgery, my anesthesiologist kept on bugging me to date his friend who is also an anesth. He stopped when I finally said I love my bags too much, but I would reconsider if he gave me a Himalayan Birkin



Dear hope you are doing ok. I went through three and they were not fun.


----------



## gracekelly

Whether not having children was a conscious choice or not, society has plenty to say and frankly, I don't want to hear about it anymore.  After years of being polite and listening to people rant as in "you didn't try hard enough, you will never know the joys, you can always adopt,"  I decided several years ago to take the offensive if one more newt brained person said anything to me.  What I found was that people who were truly friends never bothered me about it and it was only total strangers who would harp on the subject so when I said to them "do I know you?" that pretty much stopped it.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  "Do I know you?"


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  "Do I know you?"


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> I got a tubal ligation at age 27.  I am very happy not to have taken birth control pills all those years.  It makes me less freaked out about the post menopausal estrogen.
> 
> I don't think I ever had anyone make a judgmental remark to me.   People ask if DH and I have children.  I answer that I didn't get married until 40 so that ship had sailed.  (much earlier than they know).   I may just be so indifferent to their judgment that I don't notice.    Also people ask how I look young for my age.  I always tell them I stayed out of the sun and didn't have children.
> 
> One of my besties has 4 children and the other has 6.   I tell the one with 4 that I have to be nice to her daughter Kate that is an old soul, because Kate will be picking my nursing home.



Glad you look young dear!! I cannot picture myself having six!! That's a lot. I would imagine that I need to quit my work and career to watch six kids. 

There's nothing for people to judge on the choice we women make. People kept asking me and my DH over and over again about kids. We had our kids after eight years of marriage. I was much annoyed when they would not stop mentioning it every Christmas.


----------



## catsinthebag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Female residents who were unmarried were told by the male residency director that they had better find a husband and settle down soon or they would end up like X, an unmarried female faculty member, who actually was quite content with her life choices. And this wasn't years ago, it was within the last five years.
> 
> We really got going with this one didn't we? I didn't see all of this when I was younger. I think I just internalized it and felt badly. Now I see it for what it is and get pretty annoyed. At least we women should be good to one another.



This is incredible. Did no one complain?

I didn't see this when I was younger, either, at least not in the same way. I think we become more aware (and indignant) as we get older. And you're right, we women should all make an effort to support each other.


----------



## Cordeliere

tabbi001 said:


> I do have my clothes on, I'm the one doing the surgery  But it was so repetitive, him wanting me to date. He's a good person (and happily married with kids) so I guess he felt that he had to do something about my "situation"



In one surgery I had, the anesthesiologist was the best looking man I have ever seen in my life.  What a hunk with a perfect face.   His name was Fabio.  He could have been on the cover of a romance novel.   It was actually uncomfortable being naked under a sheet around him.  I had another surgery a few years later at the same hospital.  I had a gut feeling I would have him again.  I was still under a sheet, but this time when he opened the door, I greeted him, "Hello Fabio" before he could say a word.  It made me feel less vulnerable.   So I guess I was remembering my discomfort in my assumption about your position in the surgery.  

I think you should have waved a scalpel at him for emphasis that you were not interested.    Besides, I always assume that anesthesiologists are abusing drugs on the side, so you were wise to blow his friend off.


----------



## Cordeliere

For a slight diversion, I wanted to share a pic of Nancy Reagan's croc mini Kelly that is up for auction at Christie's.   I would not kick that bag out of my closet.   Christie's is liquidating her estate.  She had some nice stuff.

http://www.christies.com/features/A...14458recommended_3_0&cid=DM54154&bid=61317965


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Ladies, don't you hate when people are judgmental of your choice not to have children? (I'm sure there are some reading this thinking that we are all terribly selfish and superficial.) I actually had the dean for women's careers at a major university where I worked tell me that women without children could not be good mentors and role models for other women because of their lack of children. We are so judgmental and mean to each other sometimes. I'm all for respecting everyone's choices in life. And if people are too obnoxious I just tell them I was barren. That usually shuts them up quickly. [emoji23]



Well, in many places that dean would have ended up straight to HR for a good chat. That comment is discriminating and demeaning. From a dean one should expect a better behavior in general, and from someone who should be an advisor on women's career, it is simply asinine.

Something similar happened to me during a job interview as a consultant to C-level clients. It was also a woman and - after asking me if i had children (very inappropriate question during a job interview) - she said i could not be good with her clients because, since i didn't have kids, i could not know how to negotiate (!!!). I let her finish the little lecture (which gave me the time to recover from the shock),  looked at her in the eyes and said "since you clearly know about women, you already know that i would never work for you". I got up, petted her dog - a large golden reteiever she kept permanently in her office - and walked away without muttering another word. I could see her mouth open in the reflection of her office glass door and i felt like in a scene of a movie.

When i got in the car my hands were shaking for the anger and I broke into tears.

I never got to the point of telling people i'm barren, but my standard answer when someone starts saying anything about my not having children is "how do you know if it was a choice or not?". That makes them shut up and, most inportantly, reflect on their idiocy.


----------



## dharma

Great conversation in the cafe, I'm enjoying catching up.
@tabbi001 I'm glad I guessed you were the surgeon too  although I think it's funny how surgeons have such conversations while cutting people open. I guess it's all in a day's work 
DH and I planned to be childless but it didn't work out that way, sometimes surprises happen. @Mindi B, I agree completely that the act of conception is not an indicator of selflessness, as much as the decision not to have children is a sign of selfishness. They are simply decisions that should be celebrated and respected. True, good parents perform many selfless acts while raising children but sadly not everyone is a good parent, and selfless acts are not exclusive to the breeders in the world.
I admit my DD has changed my life for the better but I got lucky and had one if those kids that also dislikes children, even as a small child   I feel like she came out speaking full sentences and always preferred the company of adults.


----------



## tabbi001

MadMadCat said:


> Well, in many places that dean would have ended up straight to HR for a good chat. That comment is discriminating and demeaning. From a dean one should expect a better behavior in general, and from someone who should be an advisor on women's career, it is simply asinine.
> 
> Something similar happened to me during a job interview as a consultant to C-level clients. It was also a woman and - after asking me if i had children (very inappropriate question during a job interview) - she said i could not be good with her clients because, since i didn't have kids, i could not know how to negotiate (!!!). I let her finish the little lecture (which gave me the time to recover from the shock),  looked at her in the eyes and said "since you clearly know about women, you already know that i would never work for you". I got up, petted her dog - a large golden reteiever she kept permanently in her office - and walked away without muttering another word. I could see her mouth open in the reflection of her office glass door and i felt like in a scene of a movie.
> 
> When i got in the car my hands were shaking for the anger and I broke into tears.
> 
> I never got to the point of telling people i'm barren, but my standard answer when someone starts saying anything about my not having children is "how do you know if it was a choice or not?". That makes them shut up and, most inportantly, reflect on their idiocy.


I'm terribly sorry to hear. I could not imagine how difficult it must be for you. There's a lot of stupid we encounter everyday, and it takes a very very strong woman to handle all of that.


----------



## MadMadCat

tabbi001 said:


> I'm terribly sorry to hear. I could not imagine how difficult it must be for you. There's a lot of stupid we encounter everyday, and it takes a very very strong woman to handle all of that.



Sorry, i was not clear. I don't have children as a choice, but i don't want to have to talk about my personal choices with random people regardless. Telling someone i don't have children because i cannot have them would be an easy way out of unpleasant conversations, but i don't want to do that. I want to stand by my right to choose one way or another. 

Arrogance is one of the things that makes me the angriest.: people who judge or think they can give life suggestions without even knowing a bit about one's life.


----------



## cremel

LOL!!! Tabbi! Sorry and a relief too. You are the surgeon!!! [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## cremel

MadMadCat said:


> Well, in many places that dean would have ended up straight to HR for a good chat. That comment is discriminating and demeaning. From a dean one should expect a better behavior in general, and from someone who should be an advisor on women's career, it is simply asinine.
> 
> Something similar happened to me during a job interview as a consultant to C-level clients. It was also a woman and - after asking me if i had children (very inappropriate question during a job interview) - she said i could not be good with her clients because, since i didn't have kids, i could not know how to negotiate (!!!). I let her finish the little lecture (which gave me the time to recover from the shock),  looked at her in the eyes and said "since you clearly know about women, you already know that i would never work for you". I got up, petted her dog - a large golden reteiever she kept permanently in her office - and walked away without muttering another word. I could see her mouth open in the reflection of her office glass door and i felt like in a scene of a movie.
> 
> When i got in the car my hands were shaking for the anger and I broke into tears.
> 
> I never got to the point of telling people i'm barren, but my standard answer when someone starts saying anything about my not having children is "how do you know if it was a choice or not?". That makes them shut up and, most inportantly, reflect on their idiocy.



That's absolutely insane. What she did was insulting.  I would have gotten up and yelled at her. You have a much better manner than me. 

So sorry to hear what you had to go through. Hug hug. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> Well, in many places that dean would have ended up straight to HR for a good chat. That comment is discriminating and demeaning. From a dean one should expect a better behavior in general, and from someone who should be an advisor on women's career, it is simply asinine.
> 
> Something similar happened to me during a job interview as a consultant to C-level clients. It was also a woman and - after asking me if i had children (very inappropriate question during a job interview) - she said i could not be good with her clients because, since i didn't have kids, i could not know how to negotiate (!!!). I let her finish the little lecture (which gave me the time to recover from the shock),  looked at her in the eyes and said "since you clearly know about women, you already know that i would never work for you". I got up, petted her dog - a large golden reteiever she kept permanently in her office - and walked away without muttering another word. I could see her mouth open in the reflection of her office glass door and i felt like in a scene of a movie.
> 
> When i got in the car my hands were shaking for the anger and I broke into tears.
> 
> I never got to the point of telling people i'm barren, but my standard answer when someone starts saying anything about my not having children is "how do you know if it was a choice or not?". That makes them shut up and, most inportantly, reflect on their idiocy.


I really like your, "how do you know if it was a choice or not?"   Much better-more graceful - than the barren bit which is not necessarily true of the person saying it.


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> That's absolutely insane. What she did was insulting.  I would have gotten up and yelled at her. You have a much better manner than me.
> 
> So sorry to hear what you had to go through. Hug hug. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



If i yelled at her, she probably would have thought she was right!! Lol!
Thank you Cremel [emoji4]


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> I really like your, "how do you know if it was a choice or not?"   Much better-more graceful - than the barren bit which is not necessarily true of the person saying it.



Yep, i don't want to be forced to lie by someone's lack of sensitivity. 

I have a friend (sort of) who, about 10 years ago, always told me that i would have been a better/happier person if i had children.

Last week he wrote me an email telling me he was very disappointed with his sons, and he regretted having had children. I am truly sorry he got to this point, it is an awful place to be as a parent. The temptation to remind him about his lecturing me on parenthood was SOOO strong! I didn't say anything. It would have been cruel.


----------



## Mindi B

MadMadCat, you handled that idiot interviewer so well.  I think the stupidity of her remarks bothers me even more than their outrageous inappropriateness.


----------



## gracekelly

MadMadCat said:


> Yep, i don't want to be forced to lie by someone's lack of sensitivity.
> 
> I have a friend (sort of) who, about 10 years ago, always told me that i would have been a better/happier person if i had children.
> 
> *Last week he wrote me an email telling me he was very disappointed with his sons,* and he regretted having had children. I am truly sorry he got to this point, it is an awful place to be as a parent. The temptation to remind him about his lecturing me on parenthood was SOOO strong! I didn't say anything. It would have been cruel.



I think he needs my SIL's talk about unconditional love lol!  On the whole, I find it really annoying when people tell you what you should or should not have done in your life.  Each person has their own life to lead and should butt out of another person's choices. What makes everyone an expert and so judgemental?


----------



## catsinthebag

MadMadCat said:


> Yep, i don't want to be forced to lie by someone's lack of sensitivity.
> 
> I have a friend (sort of) who, about 10 years ago, always told me that i would have been a better/happier person if i had children.
> 
> Last week he wrote me an email telling me he was very disappointed with his sons, and he regretted having had children. I am truly sorry he got to this point, it is an awful place to be as a parent. The temptation to remind him about his lecturing me on parenthood was SOOO strong! I didn't say anything. It would have been cruel.



Good for you for not saying anything. I would have felt extraordinarily tempted as well! It is interesting he chose to tell you how he was feeling -- maybe a tacit way of acknowledging he was wrong?


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> For a slight diversion, I wanted to share a pic of Nancy Reagan's croc mini Kelly that is up for auction at Christie's.   I would not kick that bag out of my closet.   Christie's is liquidating her estate.  She had some nice stuff.
> 
> http://www.christies.com/features/A...14458recommended_3_0&cid=DM54154&bid=61317965



So sad. She reminds me of a more simple time.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> Yep, i don't want to be forced to lie by someone's lack of sensitivity.
> 
> I have a friend (sort of) who, about 10 years ago, always told me that i would have been a better/happier person if i had children.
> 
> Last week he wrote me an email telling me he was very disappointed with his sons, and he regretted having had children. I am truly sorry he got to this point, it is an awful place to be as a parent. The temptation to remind him about his lecturing me on parenthood was SOOO strong! I didn't say anything. It would have been cruel.


I believe the guy was, in a manner of speaking, apologizing for his earlier unsolicited advice.   Good that you didn't say anything.  It was big of the guy to call and make that admission.  These days, so few people ever admit they "goofed."


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> I believe the guy was, in a manner of speaking, apologizing for his earlier unsolicited advice.   Good that you didn't say anything.  It was big of the guy to call and make that admission.  These days, so few people ever admit they "goofed."





catsinthebag said:


> Good for you for not saying anything. I would have felt extraordinarily tempted as well! It is interesting he chose to tell you how he was feeling -- maybe a tacit way of acknowledging he was wrong?



I think that's one of the reasons why, after so many years of expressing our differences, we are still friends. In spite of being often at the two opposite sides of the spectrum, there is a deep intellectual respect and honesty in our interactions. I guess that's rare enough for wanting to preserve the good relationship, and put aside pride and temptation of revenge.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So sad. Her politics aside, she reminds me of a more simple time.



So true. Everything seemed black and white back then. Now we live in shades. It is probably the consequence of this uber-awareness we have nowadays...ignorance feels like a priviledge at times.


----------



## momasaurus

The thing about strangers commenting inappropriately on your life choices also applies when you DO have children. Strangers say your baby is overdressed / underdressed / hungry / needs to be burped / will never get into college / etc. I definitely wish I had thought of "Do I know you?" LOLOLOL


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> The thing about strangers commenting inappropriately on your life choices also applies when you DO have children. Strangers say your baby is overdressed / underdressed / hungry / needs to be burped / will never get into college / etc. I definitely wish I had thought of "Do I know you?" LOLOLOL



Moma cannot agree more. 

Two elder(no offense to anyone on our forum) people commented about my children. Once was in CVS. I believe my kids are well behaved( one us 2.5 yrs old and the other one is only 9 months). What can they do at this point. My son was with me to get his prescription. The line was awfully long. After some time I could not hold him any more because my back was weak. He started playing with the shopping baskets next to us. There were three baskets stacked next to the shelf. That was it. Nothing else. That person had to lecture me "unbelievable!!! This is not a play ground. It's a shop. You need to teach your kids how to behave. " I could not believe what I heard. My son didn't even make a noise. I then replied " do you have any mercy towards children? If we all have zero tolerance how people live in the society?". After that I said no more. She went on and on that I really felt like to just punch her. Later I decided to ignore her and let my son play next to me, had he continued to play with the shopping baskets, I would have said nothing to stop him. He was simply touching the baskets and try to restack them.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> I believe the guy was, in a manner of speaking, apologizing for his earlier unsolicited advice.   Good that you didn't say anything.  It was big of the guy to call and make that admission.  These days, so few people ever admit they "goofed."



Sometimes people comment on our personal choices just to judge based on their own perspective and what they think it's right. Later they simply forget what they had said. They don't really care. They just have to judge. 

In our neighborhood, two newly riched family moved in. They started telling me what kind of fancy classes they signed their kids to do on the weekend and how many musical instruments and other art personal teachers they hire. It was a hint that tho it's expensive, they could afford. And to tell me that kids need all those extra hours to work so their quality is better and better college and career for them. I have no problem to teach my kids but I am not near anywhere for four to five different classes on the weekends. Kids need play time and learn how to grow up into good people. Piano and violin and painting are important and fun but I am not going to force them. If they love these activities I will support. I understand they try to tell me to become a doctor or lawyer is good for the kids' future but we cannot make every choice for our kids can't we? Stop nagging me neighbors. I will do what I see fit. 

All our conversations remind me of Curb your enthusiasm and George from Seinfield.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So sad. She reminds me of a more simple time.



I was never a fan of hers at the time, but in retrospect, I now appreciate her class.  She is a role model in that respect.  And class seems to become more scarce every day.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So sad. She reminds me of a more simple time.


So do you think she would have done Carpool Karaoke with James Corden?


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> So do you think she would have done Carpool Karaoke with James Corden?



No.   Well maybe, if it was the national anthem and it raised money for charity.


----------



## Mindi B

Just say "no" to Carpool Karaoke?


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Sometimes people comment on our personal choices just to judge based on their own perspective and what they think it's right. Later they simply forget what they had said. They don't really care. They just have to judge.
> 
> In our neighborhood, two newly riched family moved in. They started telling me what kind of fancy classes they signed their kids to do on the weekend and how many musical instruments and other art personal teachers they hire. It was a hint that tho it's expensive, they could afford. And to tell me that kids need all those extra hours to work so their quality is better and better college and career for them. I have no problem to teach my kids but I am not near anywhere for four to five different classes on the weekends. Kids need play time and learn how to grow up into good people. Piano and violin and painting are important and fun but I am not going to force them. If they love these activities I will support. I understand they try to tell me to become a doctor or lawyer is good for the kids' future but we cannot make every choice for our kids can't we? Stop nagging me neighbors. I will do what I see fit.
> 
> All our conversations remind me of Curb your enthusiasm and George from Seinfield.


One upmanship never ends, does it?  I read like crazy when I was a kid.  The library was the one place in the world where I could get as much as  I wanted of something for free, in this case, books  (Would have also liked "mod" clothes)..  I had to take violin (DM's preference) but I lost my place reading the music during a school concert.   Kinda embarrassing.  End of violin lessons.  
I had a naughty thought:  what if your neighbor's kids got a bit older and some drug pusher comes along . . . That could undo all those expensive lessons!   Point is that no matter how a person preps for something there is no guarantee they'll succeed.  Life intervenes in mysterious ways.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!
I'm surfacing after a crazy week of work which wrapped up late this afternoon. I am hopelessly behind but caught a few posts this week. DH and I enjoy our DINK (dual income, no kids) status though I did try for years to become a mother with no success. I ended up making the decision not to turn it into a "project" with medical intervention and the emotional stress that comes with all that and focused on my work which I have found to be immensely satisfying and rewarding in a different way. We really like our life and I have no regrets, I love being an aunt to my niece and nephew and will happily do what I can for them as they grow up. I am most struck by how my group of friends have changed as some become mothers and some do not. I also am fascinated by the amount of judgment in the world of motherhood, it is intense. I am extremely candid and look young enough that I frequently get asked when I'm having children, a polite "I can't" shuts that down immediately. 

I'm going to catch up on the forum and eat gelato for dinner!


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> I'm surfacing after a crazy week of work which wrapped up late this afternoon. I am hopelessly behind but caught a few posts this week. DH and I enjoy our DINK (dual income, no kids) status though I did try for years to become a mother with no success. I ended up making the decision not to turn it into a "project" with medical intervention and the emotional stress that comes with all that and focused on my work which I have found to be immensely satisfying and rewarding in a different way. We really like our life and I have no regrets, I love being an aunt to my niece and nephew and will happily do what I can for them as they grow up. I am most struck by how my group of friends have changed as some become mothers and some do not. I also am fascinated by the amount of judgment in the world of motherhood, it is intense. I am extremely candid and look young enough that I frequently get asked when I'm having children, a polite "I can't" shuts that down immediately.
> 
> I'm going to catch up on the forum and eat gelato for dinner!


Glad you're back @MrsOwen3 
 because I wanted to tell you something wrt one of your posts:  the one where you tucked tops and sweaters and everything into your waistband.  I got a copy of "Aout" Paris Vogue last week and they showed tucking in a several page layout just like you intended to do!


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> Glad you're back @MrsOwen3
> because I wanted to tell you something wrt one of your posts:  the one where you tucked tops and sweaters and everything into your waistband.  I got a copy of "Aout" Paris Vogue last week and they showed tucking in a several page layout just like you intended to do!



I do tuck in quite a bit but I think in that post I was making a joke about tucking in a bulky sweater on an amusing fashion blog. I find that tucking in is much more flattering on me with my curvy shape!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

gracekelly said:


> He was too busy being Camilla's tampon so entertaining Di was out.


Omg.  TOO FUNNY!!!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Mindi B said:


> I actually don't disagree with you much, gk.  Certainly both Charles and his parents should have known better.  Diana was a hothouse flower, sheltered, not particularly emotionally stable, and probably not wildly intelligent.  Still, the situation in which she found herself--the target of incredible media scrutiny, no meaningful sources of support, and faced with overwhelming expectations for self-abnegation--exacerbated her situation.  Even the toughest and most jaded among us would have struggled to thrive in that environment.  And she was so young when it all began.  I think she did her best (especially after she grew up a little), and actually managed to achieve some deserved fame for her charitable endeavors. And Wills and Harry seem, by and large, to be decent young men, which I suspect is largely down to her parenting in their early years.


Very nicely written.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

911snowball said:


> I must throw my hat in the ring- I, too, am childless by choice. (an only child also!). I am reading this thread in amazement. I often feel embarrassed to admit I am very pleased with my decision (I am now in my fifties and have had awhile to reflect on this).  I started TPF in the VCA thread but have really started to follow the H threads with great interest.
> Amazing that we are all together like this.  Thank you ladies, you made my night!


I am childless by choice also.  I did marry a man with grown children, and have several step grandchildren.  I am quite happy with my choices.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

tabbi001 said:


> Having children is a very personal choice. It doesn't make us any less of a woman if we don't. People should start thinking that and stop saying tick-tock to my eggs...
> I'm single by choice and I'm very happy taking care of my parents. My career and my parents are my whole world
> 
> Funny story, this morning during my surgery, my anesthesiologist kept on bugging me to date his friend who is also an anesth. He stopped when I finally said I love my bags too much, but I would reconsider if he gave me a Himalayan Birkin


There is another funny person in the group!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Cordeliere said:


> That is creepy and funny.   The creepy part is someone deciding you would be good for his friend while you have your clothes off.  Ick.  Your response is hilarious.


Yes.  Icky and totally unprofessional!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Cordeliere said:


> For a slight diversion, I wanted to share a pic of Nancy Reagan's croc mini Kelly that is up for auction at Christie's.   I would not kick that bag out of my closet.   Christie's is liquidating her estate.  She had some nice stuff.
> 
> http://www.christies.com/features/A...14458recommended_3_0&cid=DM54154&bid=61317965


What a gorgeous bag!  Thank you for posting the link.


----------



## Mindi B

Hermes24Fbg said:


> Very nicely written.



Thank you so much, Hermes24!


----------



## tabbi001

Hi cafe!
I have been thinking about how to care for my silk scarves. Embarrasingly, I haven't washed any of my scarves yet because I'm so scared to send them to the dry cleaners. And at the same time, I wasn't confident enough to wash them myself. I tried washing the twillies and they're fine, but I'm still afraid for the 90. Plus, they're going to get wrinkly. And so... I was walking in the mall today and thought, why don't I buy a garment steamer and try it on the silks. I have no idea how to iron clothes so this was a 1st for me 
So I'm home now and tried the steamer and my silks look brand new!!! So tomorrow, I will try to wash then iron them once dry. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Keren16

Code:


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

tabbi001 said:


> Hi cafe!
> I have been thinking about how to care for my silk scarves. Embarrasingly, I haven't washed any of my scarves yet because I'm so scared to send them to the dry cleaners. And at the same time, I wasn't confident enough to wash them myself. I tried washing the twillies and they're fine, but I'm still afraid for the 90. Plus, they're going to get wrinkly. And so... I was walking in the mall today and thought, why don't I buy a garment steamer and try it on the silks. I have no idea how to iron clothes so this was a 1st for me
> So I'm home now and tried the steamer and my silks look brand new!!! So tomorrow, I will try to wash then iron them once dry. I'm so excited!!!


Make sure you don't iron the hems.  The scarf is value diminished if they have flat hems.  Iron damp with a steam iron.  Pre spot if necessary before washing.  Use a dye catcher sheet in the wash water in case of dye bleeds.(which is very common on older scarves). I don't recommend washing machines, just  hand washing, cool water.  Cashmere silk shawls turn out beautifully by the same method.  There must be a dedicated scarf washing  thread on TPF---right???


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

tabbi001 said:


> Hi cafe!
> I have been thinking about how to care for my silk scarves. Embarrasingly, I haven't washed any of my scarves yet because I'm so scared to send them to the dry cleaners. And at the same time, I wasn't confident enough to wash them myself. I tried washing the twillies and they're fine, but I'm still afraid for the 90. Plus, they're going to get wrinkly. And so... I was walking in the mall today and thought, why don't I buy a garment steamer and try it on the silks. I have no idea how to iron clothes so this was a 1st for me
> So I'm home now and tried the steamer and my silks look brand new!!! So tomorrow, I will try to wash then iron them once dry. I'm so excited!!!


Oh, don't use a garment steamer on silk mousseline scarfs.  It will make them look "crepey". You can wash them successfully, but they need to be ironed with a fairly hot iron.


----------



## tabbi001

Hermes24Fbg said:


> Make sure you don't iron the hems.  The scarf is value diminished if they have flat hems.  Iron damp with a steam iron.  Pre spot if necessary before washing.  Use a dye catcher sheet in the wash water in case of dye bleeds.(which is very common on older scarves). I don't recommend washing machines, just  hand washing, cool water.  Cashmere silk shawls turn out beautifully by the same method.  There must be a dedicated scarf washing  thread on TPF---right???


Thank you very much! I saw the scarf washing thread before, I think I need to go through it again for details. I only started buying scarves a few months ago so all my 90s are new. I'm scary excited to wash them!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

tabbi001 said:


> Thank you very much! I saw the scarf washing thread before, I think I need to go through it again for details. I only started buying scarves a few months ago so all my 90s are new. I'm scary excited to wash them!


It's fun!  Sometimes collectors get together and have scarf washing parties.


----------



## Mininana

Hermes24Fbg said:


> Make sure you don't iron the hems.  The scarf is value diminished if they have flat hems.  Iron damp with a steam iron.  Pre spot if necessary before washing.  Use a dye catcher sheet in the wash water in case of dye bleeds.(which is very common on older scarves). I don't recommend washing machines, just  hand washing, cool water.  Cashmere silk shawls turn out beautifully by the same method.  There must be a dedicated scarf washing  thread on TPF---right???




There is a thread but none on CSGM!! I would love if you could share what you use for these scarves. Mine is looking so sad and wrinkly and I have no idea how to wash it


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Mininana said:


> There is a thread but none on CSGM!! I would love if you could share what you use for these scarves. Mine is looking so sad and wrinkly and I have no idea how to wash it


You basically wash them the same as a silk carre.  Use a dye catcher sheet also.  Don't iron the hem.


----------



## eagle1002us

Hermes24Fbg said:


> It's fun!  Sometimes collectors get together and have scarf washing parties.


This is a joke, right?  People don't actually get together and launder their HS, do they?   Who gets dibs on the sinks and who uses the bathtub or the washing machine?  (Theoretical question).


----------



## Genie27

That's funny - today I washed all my backpacks, travel bags and water sandals. River and lake water made them all smell a bit funky. Next up for the wash were crocheted blankets being mailed out to nephew/neice, and finally down wash for my sleeping bag.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

eagle1002us said:


> This is a joke, right?  People don't actually get together and launder their HS, do they?   Who gets dibs on the sinks and who uses the bathtub or the washing machine?  (Theoretical question).


It's not a joke.  Some people are very knowledgeable about carre washing.  Some want to learn.  I have been to a couple.  Usually the kitchen sink is used. An Ironing board is set up.  We take turns at the sink.  Some times snacks are served as we chat around the kitchen table.  Usually there is a show and tell of highly collectible, unusual scarves and sometimes scarves are swapped and sold.  It was a lot of fun. No washing machines used when I attended. This is serious business with avid scarf collectors.


----------



## Mindi B

I didn't know about those get-togethers, Hermes24, but they surely make sense in the wonderful world of "silkies."  There is a lot of knowledge--and amazing collections--out there, so why not share?  I have enough scarves to qualify, I think , but nowhere near enough expertise.


----------



## etoile de mer

Hermes24Fbg said:


> It's fun!  Sometimes collectors get together and have scarf washing parties.





Hermes24Fbg said:


> It's not a joke.  Some people are very knowledgeable about carre washing.  Some want to learn.  I have been to a couple.  Usually the kitchen sink is used. An Ironing board is set up.  We take turns at the sink.  Some times snacks are served as we chat around the kitchen table.  Usually there is a show and tell of highly collectible, unusual scarves and sometimes scarves are swapped and sold.  It was a lot of fun. No washing machines used when I attended. This is serious business with avid scarf collectors.



This is so cute, I hadn't heard of this! Wonderful way for everyone to share tips and techniques. I actually really love these sort of tasks. Cleaning, ironing, polishing, all sort of meditative to me, so actually prefer to do alone. But I enjoy having this sort of time to nest at home!  Not everyone's cup of tea, so the scarf washing party is a great idea!


----------



## tabbi001

I was too busy today to do any washing... will see tomorrow then I will let you guys know if my scarves are still alive after


----------



## etoile de mer

tabbi001 said:


> I was too busy today to do any washing... will see tomorrow then I will let you guys know if my scarves are still alive after



Sending best wishes! I think scarf washing is pretty easy, and after the first try, is less scary!

I get everything set up before starting…several white, fluffy towels, a sweater drying rack, 2 plastic tubs/basins, and delicates wash (I use The Laundress). I place the drying rack wherever I'll be letting the scarf dry, and lay the towels flat in an area I use to place the wet scarf once washed, when I'll need to roll out the excess water. And finally, I place the two bins at a sink, and am ready to start. I fill one with cold water, with a squirt of the delicates wash, and I fill the second basin with cold water, no detergent. Then I submerge the scarf in the soapy water, and gently swish, keeping the scarf moving. Once clean, I move it to the basin with the clear water, and continue to swish. I empty the soapy water basin, and fill with clear, cold water. and move the scarf to the clear water basin, and continue back and forth using new, clear, cold water in each basin to swish and rinse, until no bubbles remain. I gently remove the wet scarf, holding a moment over bin to let some excess water drip away. I place the wet scarf on the white towels arranging it so that it's back to square, and as possible, not overlapping onto itself. I gently roll the scarf into the towels, then I unroll, and place on drying rack. Once somewhat dry, I iron, avoiding all hems, being care not to iron over them. Rolled hems will still be damp, so then I place back on the drying rack, to let it completely dry. Mousselines can be washed, but must be ironed while very wet. Otherwise the fabric gets crinkly (which can be remedied by rewetting, and ironing wet).

Good luck!


----------



## klynneann

Hermes24Fbg said:


> It's not a joke.  Some people are very knowledgeable about carre washing.  Some want to learn.  I have been to a couple.  Usually the kitchen sink is used. An Ironing board is set up.  We take turns at the sink.  Some times snacks are served as we chat around the kitchen table.  Usually there is a show and tell of highly collectible, unusual scarves and sometimes scarves are swapped and sold.  It was a lot of fun. No washing machines used when I attended. This is serious business with avid scarf collectors.


This sounds like a lot of fun to me.  I love get togethers and what better reason to get together?


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> I was too busy today to do any washing... will see tomorrow then I will let you guys know if my scarves are still alive after



Tabbi,
I got nervous too when I first washed my silk scarves. Good thing is that I didn't destroy any of them. I used this blog as my guidelines :http://mylittlescarfblog.blogspot.com/2013/03/cleaning-hermes-scarves.html?m=1

Be sure not to put any kind of Hermes scaves in the sun. 

Lately I have been so busy so I started going to dry clean for my cashmere ones. So far no damage has been done as far as I can tell!! But I am not 100% sure if dry clean satisfies Hermes scarf wash requirement. I just saw dry clean required from the scarf tag. 

If you want to iron it do it very very lightly with caution and with steam otherwise the scarf might get damaged.


----------



## cremel

Oh as Etoile suggested don't squeeze the water out of the scarf. I always let the water drip then use the big towel to dry it. Just white towel not any colored ones.


----------



## MadMadCat

I always iron my silks when wet (not dripping). It makes the ironing way easier and they dry when being ironed. This is true for scarves or shirts. 

I have always been told that natural fibers suffer more when dry cleaned, as long as one washes them with caution.


----------



## Cordeliere

etoile de mer said:


> Sending best wishes! I think scarf washing is pretty easy, and after the first try, is less scary!
> 
> I get everything set up before starting…several white, fluffy towels, a sweater drying rack, 2 plastic tubs/basins, and delicates wash (I use The Laundress). I place the drying rack wherever I'll be letting the scarf dry, and lay the towels flat in an area I use to place the wet scarf once washed, when I'll need to roll out the excess water. And finally, I place the two bins at a sink, and am ready to start. I fill one with cold water, with a squirt of the delicates wash, and I fill the second basin with cold water, no detergent. Then I submerge the scarf in the soapy water, and gently swish, keeping the scarf moving. Once clean, I move it to the basin with the clear water, and continue to swish. I empty the soapy water basin, and fill with clear, cold water. and move the scarf to the clear water basin, and continue back and forth using new, clear, cold water in each basin to swish and rinse, until no bubbles remain. I gently remove the wet scarf, holding a moment over bin to let some excess water drip away. I place the wet scarf on the white towels arranging it so that it's back to square, and as possible, not overlapping onto itself. I gently roll the scarf into the towels, then I unroll, and place on drying rack. Once somewhat dry, I iron, avoiding all hems, being care not to iron over them. Rolled hems will still be damp, so then I place back on the drying rack, to let it completely dry. Mousselines can be washed, but must be ironed while very wet. Otherwise the fabric gets crinkly (which can be remedied by rewetting, and ironing wet).
> 
> Good luck!



What setting do you put the iron on?

I washed one gavroche using Laundress.  That gavroche had tons of sizing in it and was very stiff.   The Laundress said an amount to use for hand washing, but the amount was not related to the amount of water.   Since I was using the bathroom sink, I thought it was too much soap for that small basin.   The Laundress also said not to soak more than 30 minutes.   My gavroche was less stiff after the processes, but still more stiff than I would like.   I am thinking of giving her another bath to try to loosen her up more.  Any tips on how much soap and how long to swish?


----------



## cremel

periogirl28 said:


> Sorry to jump in but I saw this question. I think at the longest length of the strap, it will be a bit tight for a 26 to be worn  crossbody. I can just about, but I am 5'1 and it hits at my waist. There is no way for the mini. I hope this helps.
> 
> Dear PP I love your garden view!



Thank you for your reply. I missed this somehow. I like the bag because I am petite. Looks like it's not going to function as a cross body. Need to think twice then.


----------



## etoile de mer

Cordeliere said:


> What setting do you put the iron on?
> 
> I washed one gavroche using Laundress.  That gavroche had tons of sizing in it and was very stiff.   The Laundress said an amount to use for hand washing, but the amount was not related to the amount of water.   Since I was using the bathroom sink, I thought it was too much soap for that small basin.   The Laundress also said not to soak more than 30 minutes.   My gavroche was less stiff after the processes, but still more stiff than I would like.   I am thinking of giving her another bath to try to loosen her up more.  Any tips on how much soap and how long to swish?



I use the "wool/silk" setting on my Rowenta iron. Regarding amount of delicate wash, and swishing time, I just use enough to create soapy, bubbly water in the basin, and swish for a couple of minutes, at most. I never measure that sort of thing, just one short squeeze and release of the soap bottle. I also use The Laundress products for our washer. I found the recommended amount of detergent was too much for our front loader, so now I just use 2 short squeezes for that , as the suggested amount must be for a bigger washer! So as you said, maybe they're assuming a bigger basin for hand washing. Regarding the starch, I'm not a fan either! It does seem to vary, season to season, and I think darker scarves can sometimes feel more stiff due to the dye.  My starchy scarves have softened after several washes, so yours will likely soften more with additional washing.


----------



## pursecrzy

Washing CSGMs:

I use the washing machine, front loader, hand wash cycle. I put the shawl in a lingerie bag and hang over a towel covered drying rack when done. I also use a colour catcher and a small amount of Woolite.


----------



## Cordeliere

etoile de mer said:


> I use the "wool/silk" setting on my Rowenta iron. Regarding amount of delicate wash, and swishing time, I just use enough to create soapy, bubbly water in the basin, and swish for a couple of minutes, at most. I never measure that sort of thing, just one short squeeze and release of the soap bottle. I also use The Laundress products for our washer. I found the recommended amount of detergent was too much for our front loader, so now I just use 2 short squeezes for that , as the suggested amount must be for a bigger washer! So as you said, maybe they're assuming a bigger basin for hand washing. Regarding the starch, I'm not a fan either! It does seem to vary, season to season, and I think darker scarves can sometimes feel more stiff due to the dye.  My starchy scarves have softened after several washes, so yours will likely soften more with additional washing.



Thanks for the input.


----------



## etoile de mer

pursecrzy said:


> Washing CSGMs:
> 
> I use the washing machine, front loader, hand wash cycle. I put the shawl in a lingerie bag and hang over a towel covered drying rack when done. I also use a colour catcher and a small amount of Woolite.



Thanks so much for sharing, *pursecrzy.* I haven't washed CSGMs yet, and find the amount of thick fabric a bit daunting! Certainly will not fit into my small plastic basin! And I know some use a bathtub, but it seems like that would be awkward. Have you had any trouble with pulls, using your front loader? I wash all my cashmere sweaters using the hand wash cycle in my front load washer, but they are so much sturdier. But would love to be able to wash CSGMs this way!


----------



## pursecrzy

etoile de mer said:


> Thanks so much for sharing, *pursecrzy.* I haven't washed CSGMs yet, and find the amount of thick fabric a bit daunting! Certainly will not fit into my small plastic basin! And I know some use a bathtub, but it seems like that would be awkward. Have you had any trouble with pulls, using your front loader? I wash all my cashmere sweaters using the hand wash cycle in my front load washer, but they are so much sturdier. But would love to be able to wash CSGMs this way!



I put the CSGMs in lingerie bags that zip up. It protects the shawl.


----------



## pursecrzy

This is what I use. I place a folded shawl inside, zip it up and place in the washer.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Mindi B said:


> I didn't know about those get-togethers, Hermes24, but they surely make sense in the wonderful world of "silkies."  There is a lot of knowledge--and amazing collections--out there, so why not share?  I have enough scarves to qualify, I think , but nowhere near enough expertise.


There are serious scarf collectors out there with encyclopedic knowledge on the care and cleaning of scarves.  I am impressed with many that know the history of the Hermes House, the patterns and colorways  of their scarfs as well as knowing about the artists and their art that goes into each design.  I was  a scarf collector for many years and it is only the past few years that I have been collecting  Hermes leathers.  A new world for me.  For those that are interested, there are several collector forums that exist.  PM me if you are specifically interested in Hermes Scarf Groups.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Hermes24Fbg said:


> There are serious scarf collectors out there with encyclopedic knowledge on the care and cleaning of scarves.  I am impressed with many that know the history of the Hermes House, the patterns and colorways  of their scarfs as well as knowing about the artists and their art that goes into each design.  I was  a scarf collector for many years and it is only the past few years that I have been collecting  Hermes leathers.  A new world for me.  For those that are interested, there are several collector forums that exist.  PM me if you are specifically interested in Hermes Scarf Groups.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

etoile de mer said:


> Sending best wishes! I think scarf washing is pretty easy, and after the first try, is less scary!
> 
> I get everything set up before starting…several white, fluffy towels, a sweater drying rack, 2 plastic tubs/basins, and delicates wash (I use The Laundress). I place the drying rack wherever I'll be letting the scarf dry, and lay the towels flat in an area I use to place the wet scarf once washed, when I'll need to roll out the excess water. And finally, I place the two bins at a sink, and am ready to start. I fill one with cold water, with a squirt of the delicates wash, and I fill the second basin with cold water, no detergent. Then I submerge the scarf in the soapy water, and gently swish, keeping the scarf moving. Once clean, I move it to the basin with the clear water, and continue to swish. I empty the soapy water basin, and fill with clear, cold water. and move the scarf to the clear water basin, and continue back and forth using new, clear, cold water in each basin to swish and rinse, until no bubbles remain. I gently remove the wet scarf, holding a moment over bin to let some excess water drip away. I place the wet scarf on the white towels arranging it so that it's back to square, and as possible, not overlapping onto itself. I gently roll the scarf into the towels, then I unroll, and place on drying rack. Once somewhat dry, I iron, avoiding all hems, being care not to iron over them. Rolled hems will still be damp, so then I place back on the drying rack, to let it completely dry. Mousselines can be washed, but must be ironed while very wet. Otherwise the fabric gets crinkly (which can be remedied by rewetting, and ironing wet).
> 
> Good luck!


Hi---what is your method for spot removal like makeup or salad dressing splats?


----------



## gracekelly

Hermes24Fbg said:


> Hi---what is your method for spot removal like makeup or salad dressing splats?


i have used a dry cleaning spray.  I spritz iton a Q-tip and dab the spot and let it dry to a powder before brushing it off.  The spray I have currently is made by Goddards.

When I iron a silk, i use a pressing cloth.


----------



## cremel

gracekelly said:


> i have used a dry cleaning spray.  I spritz iton a Q-tip and dab the spot and let it dry to a powder before brushing it off.  The spray I have currently is made by Goddards.
> 
> When I iron a silk, i use a pressing cloth.



Yes excellent point. I also used a white towel between the scarf and iron.


----------



## EmileH

Hi cafe. I'm so excited for fall. There was a slight chill in the air last night and I needed a light sweater. I was so excited. I might be rushing things because I think it will be back to 90 by Friday. I hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## Serena88

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi cafe. I'm so excited for fall. There was a slight chill in the air last night and I needed a light sweater. I was so excited. I might be rushing things because I think it will be back to 90 by Friday. I hope everyone is having a good week.



It was the same here in Milan last night  during the day it's still hot, but yesterday the wind came back and I had to use a jacket while I was out with a friend of mine  I love this time of the year!

Anyway, I really love to read all your comments during the small bits of time I have, I don't write so much here because I'm a young mum and I live very far from my parents (they're in Rome), I take care of my daughter during the day and I start working in the afternoon until I come home at 9-10 pm.. and you know what? I really understand your point of view, living and choosing to not have any babies..

Growing up here in Italy (in my small village near Rome) you would have seen all your friends having 2-3 kids at the age of 25, I'm not joking! Just a small group of them go to the university, but then they're under a terrible pressure to hurry and have husband, wife and babies.
I had a bad moment in my life when I was 25 and I felt so "old" because I didn't have a family or a university diploma yet, because I found my actual job at 23 with a life long term contract (and you know here in Italy it's a miracle to have a job when you are young) but still I felt so empty, and I knew my boyfriend since 2003, so we felt it could bring us joy...
No one told us how hard it is to grow a daughter by ourselves in another city! How it is hard to be judged in a town (milano) where all women start having children at 35-40 years old, and I feel so alone being the only 28 aged mum in my zone!! All my mum friends are 45-50 now! Same age as my mum!

My precious daughter (Leyla) is so similar to me, so she's not a problem being with her, she's now 2 years old and things are going so well because we have a special connection, but I realize that she's different from other kids! I hate (and she too) other kids when they scream, they touch my daughters toys and make her cry, cause she's the one that prefers to play alone and at a certain point involve someone to play with her, but the thing I can't bear is the screamers parents... they don't care about what their kids are doing, thinking just about their own business.
My boyfriend and me are maybe martians?  
We can't wait to our daughter to grow up and enjoy all the vacations and beautiful things we like to do, I took Leyla with me in Paris a lot of times at Hermès boutiques too and she enjoys to search for "the horses"  I can't wait to pass her all my scarves and little treasures (not my Kelly wallet ahah! Or my future Birkin bag!)

I think that living as a parent and enjoy freedom and shopping can cohexist, but requires a lot of patience, and after my last (and first alone!) trip to Paris, where I discovered how relaxing it can be even to travel alone and enjoy a flight, a private room in the heart of a city, it can be heaven! 

So, enjoy every single bit of that freedom! In the while, I'll continuing arguing with the old ladies in my condo telling me "it's time for baby number 2" and "why are you always going around alone! Take your daughter to the park!!" And other things said from strangers [emoji23]


----------



## momasaurus

Very timely discussion. Two scarves just arrived from 2 different eBay sellers. They represent my two states of mind about washing scarves. One was pristine, seemed brand new. I don't know if it has been worn, but nevertheless I got a good vibe from it. The other was wrinkly, had a few stains, smelled vaguely of perfume, and made me want to wash it before I even held it up to my face to check the colors! I have the day off, and it's weird and overcast, so I washed that one outside with Laundress soap and the garden hose! Stains came out easily, and my new scarf is resting nicely on a towel before I iron it. People leave their mark on things, don't they? Sometimes we pick up on good feelings and enjoy the connection to the past. That's why we love antiques. But sometimes you just want to start over, right?


----------



## momasaurus

Serena88 said:


> It was the same here in Milan last night  during the day it's still hot, but yesterday the wind came back and I had to use a jacket while I was out with a friend of mine  I love this time of the year!
> 
> Anyway, I really love to read all your comments during the small bits of time I have, I don't write so much here because I'm a young mum and I live very far from my parents (they're in Rome), I take care of my daughter during the day and I start working in the afternoon until I come home at 9-10 pm.. and you know what? I really understand your point of view, living and choosing to not have any babies..
> 
> Growing up here in Italy (in my small village near Rome) you would have seen all your friends having 2-3 kids at the age of 25, I'm not joking! Just a small group of them go to the university, but then they're under a terrible pressure to hurry and have husband, wife and babies.
> I had a bad moment in my life when I was 25 and I felt so "old" because I didn't have a family or a university diploma yet, because I found my actual job at 23 with a life long term contract (and you know here in Italy it's a miracle to have a job when you are young) but still I felt so empty, and I knew my boyfriend since 2003, so we felt it could bring us joy...
> No one told us how hard it is to grow a daughter by ourselves in another city! How it is hard to be judged in a town (milano) where all women start having children at 35-40 years old, and I feel so alone being the only 28 aged mum in my zone!! All my mum friends are 45-50 now! Same age as my mum!
> 
> My precious daughter (Leyla) is so similar to me, so she's not a problem being with her, she's now 2 years old and things are going so well because we have a special connection, but I realize that she's different from other kids! I hate (and she too) other kids when they scream, they touch my daughters toys and make her cry, cause she's the one that prefers to play alone and at a certain point involve someone to play with her, but the thing I can't bear is the screamers parents... they don't care about what their kids are doing, thinking just about their own business.
> My boyfriend and me are maybe martians?
> We can't wait to our daughter to grow up and enjoy all the vacations and beautiful things we like to do, I took Leyla with me in Paris a lot of times at Hermès boutiques too and she enjoys to search for "the horses"  I can't wait to pass her all my scarves and little treasures (not my Kelly wallet ahah! Or my future Birkin bag!)
> 
> I think that living as a parent and enjoy freedom and shopping can cohexist, but requires a lot of patience, and after my last (and first alone!) trip to Paris, where I discovered how relaxing it can be even to travel alone and enjoy a flight, a private room in the heart of a city, it can be heaven!
> 
> So, enjoy every single bit of that freedom! In the while, I'll continuing arguing with the old ladies in my condo telling me "it's time for baby number 2" and "why are you always going around alone! Take your daughter to the park!!" And other things said from strangers [emoji23]



Ciao, Serena! I hope you are able to find a playgroup or other parents you enjoy being with. On the other hand, it sounds like you have a great relationship with your daughter anyway. It's hard to have a job and be a parent. Keep up the good work! Enjoy your family just as it is.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Ciao, Serena! I hope you are able to find a playgroup or other parents you enjoy being with. On the other hand, it sounds like you have a great relationship with your daughter anyway. It's hard to have a job and be a parent. Keep up the good work! Enjoy your family just as it is.



What a sweet reply momasaurus. You are so right. Serena, it sounds like you are doing an incredible job. Tune out the negative voices. You know what is best for you and your family. The few regrets I have in life were the product of listening to outsiders who had no right to comment or judge. Thanks for sharing your story. It's interesting to hear how these issues impact women in different parts of the world or even just different towns as you describe. Sending you a virtual hug.

Momasaurus, yes I have felt the same about some of my eBay finds. Some just needed their past washed away on arrival.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi cafe. I'm so excited for fall. There was a slight chill in the air last night and I needed a light sweater. I was so excited. I might be rushing things because I think it will be back to 90 by Friday. I hope everyone is having a good week.


We had a chill here too.  That means it was 75 lol!  It gave me the opportunity to wear a nice cardigan out to dinner.  I was hoping that the restaurant would be be freezing, and it was! Yay!


----------



## gracekelly

Serena88 said:


> It was the same here in Milan last night  during the day it's still hot, but yesterday the wind came back and I had to use a jacket while I was out with a friend of mine  I love this time of the year!
> 
> Anyway, I really love to read all your comments during the small bits of time I have, I don't write so much here because I'm a young mum and I live very far from my parents (they're in Rome), I take care of my daughter during the day and I start working in the afternoon until I come home at 9-10 pm.. and you know what? I really understand your point of view, living and choosing to not have any babies..
> 
> Growing up here in Italy (in my small village near Rome) you would have seen all your friends having 2-3 kids at the age of 25, I'm not joking! Just a small group of them go to the university, but then they're under a terrible pressure to hurry and have husband, wife and babies.
> I had a bad moment in my life when I was 25 and I felt so "old" because I didn't have a family or a university diploma yet, because I found my actual job at 23 with a life long term contract (and you know here in Italy it's a miracle to have a job when you are young) but still I felt so empty, and I knew my boyfriend since 2003, so we felt it could bring us joy...
> No one told us how hard it is to grow a daughter by ourselves in another city! How it is hard to be judged in a town (milano) where all women start having children at 35-40 years old, and I feel so alone being the only 28 aged mum in my zone!! All my mum friends are 45-50 now! Same age as my mum!
> 
> My precious daughter (Leyla) is so similar to me, so she's not a problem being with her, she's now 2 years old and things are going so well because we have a special connection, but I realize that she's different from other kids! I hate (and she too) other kids when they scream, they touch my daughters toys and make her cry, cause she's the one that prefers to play alone and at a certain point involve someone to play with her, but the thing I can't bear is the screamers parents... they don't care about what their kids are doing, thinking just about their own business.
> My boyfriend and me are maybe martians?
> We can't wait to our daughter to grow up and enjoy all the vacations and beautiful things we like to do, I took Leyla with me in Paris a lot of times at Hermès boutiques too and she enjoys to search for "the horses"  I can't wait to pass her all my scarves and little treasures (not my Kelly wallet ahah! Or my future Birkin bag!)
> 
> I think that living as a parent and enjoy freedom and shopping can cohexist, but requires a lot of patience, and after my last (and first alone!) trip to Paris, where I discovered how relaxing it can be even to travel alone and enjoy a flight, a private room in the heart of a city, it can be heaven!
> 
> So, enjoy every single bit of that freedom! In the while, I'll continuing arguing with the old ladies in my condo telling me "it's time for baby number 2" and "why are you always going around alone! Take your daughter to the park!!" And other things said from strangers [emoji23]



Wonderful post!  You are very lucky to have such a wonderful connection with your daughter. 

Just goes to show that the grandi bocche are all over and it doesn't matter if you don't have children or you do...they all have something unsolicited to say.  Wouldn't it be nice to be able to put a muzzle on these people?  In future, you should try my reply, "do I know you?"


----------



## etoile de mer

pursecrzy said:


> I put the CSGMs in lingerie bags that zip up. It protects the shawl.



Thanks!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hermes24Fbg said:


> Hi---what is your method for spot removal like makeup or salad dressing splats?



I've had such good luck with The Laundress products, I tend to try those first. I have a lot of white background scarves, so my experience is mostly with those for stain removal. I locate the stain, submerge the whole scarf into soapy water, then apply some of the delicates wash directly to the stain, and work it a bit with my hands. If that doesn't remove it, I try the stain solution in the same way. But I'd proceed with caution on darker scarves, and very pigmented parts of patterns. My concern is removing dye, along with the stain! There's a "hand washing scarves" thread (that I can't locate) where there was a recent discussion about dye run with dip dyes. Some have had luck washing them, and some haven't, so I haven't found the courage to hand wash mine. Would be a bit crushed if I ruined my dip dyes! Mine don't need to be cleaned yet, but hopefully I'll find a safe method at some point!


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi cafe. I'm so excited for fall. There was a slight chill in the air last night and I needed a light sweater. I was so excited. I might be rushing things because I think it will be back to 90 by Friday. I hope everyone is having a good week.



Dear Ppup,

We are having a warm week here in California. It's around 86 yesterday. It cools down pretty quickly after sunset. I do prefer cooler weather myself while DH likes Texas weather in the summer!! 
We have good harvest for our lemons and figs. I must have gotten like fifty figs off the tree this week. There are still more to ripe soon. 

I am having a hard time at work. Three meetings yesterday including two interviews for new candidates, and today two meetings in the afternoon. I took the week off before Labor Day and came back yesterday, loads of work. Today I need to deliver some project and host one of the meetings. It's hard to come back to work after ten days off then start with heavy work right away. Cannot wait for the weekend so I could start thinking about the gigantic project in the house - remodel all four bathrooms. We will go live in a rented house for 1.5 months during the remodeling. It's very costly for both remodeling and renting an entire house. But hopefully the new bathrooms would make me feel refreshed...

Moma agree with you on the wash. I bought two Minnie Mouse t shirt on eBay because my son uses it as his "dou dou" where he carries everywhere. It's sold out everywhere except eBay. The t shirts are brand new but they don't smell new. I had to wash them twice then put a light scent on them. Now they are my sons favorite dou dou. No more eBay smell. Yay!


----------



## etoile de mer

Serena88 said:


> It was the same here in Milan last night  during the day it's still hot, but yesterday the wind came back and I had to use a jacket while I was out with a friend of mine  I love this time of the year!
> 
> Anyway, I really love to read all your comments during the small bits of time I have, I don't write so much here because I'm a young mum and I live very far from my parents (they're in Rome), I take care of my daughter during the day and I start working in the afternoon until I come home at 9-10 pm.. and you know what? I really understand your point of view, living and choosing to not have any babies..
> 
> Growing up here in Italy (in my small village near Rome) you would have seen all your friends having 2-3 kids at the age of 25, I'm not joking! Just a small group of them go to the university, but then they're under a terrible pressure to hurry and have husband, wife and babies.
> I had a bad moment in my life when I was 25 and I felt so "old" because I didn't have a family or a university diploma yet, because I found my actual job at 23 with a life long term contract (and you know here in Italy it's a miracle to have a job when you are young) but still I felt so empty, and I knew my boyfriend since 2003, so we felt it could bring us joy...
> No one told us how hard it is to grow a daughter by ourselves in another city! How it is hard to be judged in a town (milano) where all women start having children at 35-40 years old, and I feel so alone being the only 28 aged mum in my zone!! All my mum friends are 45-50 now! Same age as my mum!
> 
> My precious daughter (Leyla) is so similar to me, so she's not a problem being with her, she's now 2 years old and things are going so well because we have a special connection, but I realize that she's different from other kids! I hate (and she too) other kids when they scream, they touch my daughters toys and make her cry, cause she's the one that prefers to play alone and at a certain point involve someone to play with her, but the thing I can't bear is the screamers parents... they don't care about what their kids are doing, thinking just about their own business.
> My boyfriend and me are maybe martians?
> We can't wait to our daughter to grow up and enjoy all the vacations and beautiful things we like to do, I took Leyla with me in Paris a lot of times at Hermès boutiques too and she enjoys to search for "the horses"  I can't wait to pass her all my scarves and little treasures (not my Kelly wallet ahah! Or my future Birkin bag!)
> 
> I think that living as a parent and enjoy freedom and shopping can cohexist, but requires a lot of patience, and after my last (and first alone!) trip to Paris, where I discovered how relaxing it can be even to travel alone and enjoy a flight, a private room in the heart of a city, it can be heaven!
> 
> So, enjoy every single bit of that freedom! In the while, I'll continuing arguing with the old ladies in my condo telling me "it's time for baby number 2" and "why are you always going around alone! Take your daughter to the park!!" And other things said from strangers [emoji23]



Hi *Serena88*, So sweet to hear of your connection with your daughter.  I felt the same with my mother, as we were so alike. You sound like a wonderful mother! So sorry you are getting unsolicited advice, it seems no one can escape it!


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, yes, that vintage shoppe, deep closet, extended-storage, desperate Febreze odor.  Blech.


----------



## Mindi B

Sorry, that last post was jarringly out of context.  Referring to the smell of vintage and eBay garments.


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> Ah, yes, that vintage shoppe, deep closet, extended-storage, desperate Febreze odor.  Blech.



Ugh, I received a gorgeous mousseline a while back that arrived smelling of old face powder. Almost gone after washing several times, but it was tenacious, and embedded!


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Dear Ppup,
> 
> We are having a warm week here in California. It's around 86 yesterday. It cools down pretty quickly after sunset. I do prefer cooler weather myself while DH likes Texas weather in the summer!!
> We have good harvest for our lemons and figs. I must have gotten like fifty figs off the tree this week. There are still more to ripe soon.
> 
> I am having a hard time at work. Three meetings yesterday including two interviews for new candidates, and today two meetings in the afternoon. I took the week off before Labor Day and came back yesterday, loads of work. Today I need to deliver some project and host one of the meetings. It's hard to come back to work after ten days off then start with heavy work right away. Cannot wait for the weekend so I could start thinking about the gigantic project in the house - remodel all four bathrooms. We will go live in a rented house for 1.5 months during the remodeling. It's very costly for both remodeling and renting an entire house. But hopefully the new bathrooms would make me feel refreshed...
> 
> Moma agree with you on the wash. I bought two Minnie Mouse t shirt on eBay because my son uses it as his "dou dou" where he carries everywhere. It's sold out everywhere except eBay. The t shirts are brand new but they don't smell new. I had to wash them twice then put a light scent on them. Now they are my sons favorite dou dou. No more eBay smell. Yay!



I got some tights on ebay and also Amazon, they were new and packaged as such, and they had a musty odor which meant I definitely had to wash them before use.  Even after one machine wash (on delicate, w/lingerie bag), the odor was reduced but not totally eliminated. This happened in various colors of the tights which are branded with the first national brand name that probably comes to mind.  What does the original company do, store the excess supply in a crummy warehouse?  
.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> i have used a dry cleaning spray.  I spritz iton a Q-tip and dab the spot and let it dry to a powder before brushing it off.  The spray I have currently is made by Goddards.
> 
> When I iron a silk, i use a pressing cloth.


Would this work on silk?


----------



## EmileH

This sounds similar to the baby powder trick that my decorator taught me. Cover an oily stain with baby powder and let sit for several hours. When you shake off the powder it lifts the stain. It has worked quite well for me.

One last photo of my garden for the year. Just like the Jardin Anglais scarf.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoile de mer said:


> Ugh, I received a gorgeous mousseline a while back that arrived smelling of old face powder. Almost gone after washing several times, but it was tenacious, and embedded!


I got some perfumed HS from ebay.   Old stale perfume.  Sellers did not disclose this and I really liked the pattern.   This is why I never wear perfume most of the time.  In my experience this odor does not get eliminated with hand washing.   Anyhow, tried putting each scarf in a big plastic bag with 2-3 boxes of baking soda.   Let the sealed bag sit for a week or 10 days.  Scent was reduced a bit but not eliminated -- although this method did work very well for a Jones NY silk scarf, maybe b/c the scarf was smaller and a thinner silk.  So tried burying the HS in a lasagna casserole dish filled with cat litter.  (We do not have a cat, I learned of this method from the web).   Took another week or 10 days but the scarves were basically scent-free.  Then DH tossed the cat litter without telling me!!!!!   Wish he hadn't done that.   I am positive there are more perfumed HS in my destiny.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This sounds similar to the baby powder trick that my decorator taught me. Cover an oily stain with baby powder and let sit for several hours. When you shake off the powder it lifts the stain. It has worked quite well for me.
> 
> One last photo of my garden for the year. Just like the Jardin Anglais scarf.
> 
> View attachment 3461174


Do you know if it works on silk?


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> Do you know if it works on silk?



It does. I bought a scarf with a disclosed stain. It looked like clear oil. No idea how long it was there. If you are patient enough to wait over night it's best. I waited a few hours. I could actually see the outline of the stain on the powder as it lifted it. It was almost gone so I did it once more and it was completely gone after the second try. It's a good way to get it out without lifting the color. 

Another scarf I bought had brown set in stains of unknown type. (Not disclosed by the seller. Grrrrrr) It didn't work on this.

The decorator suggested this for use on table linens or the silk chairs in my bedroom. I was able to get a lotion stain out of the bedroom chair with the powder. It's very gentle.

Someone discussed woolite earlier. Be very careful with it. It's not as gentle as they say. I had problems with color run. Be very careful of contrast hems running. I only use the laundress now.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It does. I bought a scarf with a disclosed stain. It looked like clear oil. No idea how long it was there. If you are patient enough to wait over night it's best. I waited a few hours. I could actually see the outline of the stain on the powder as it lifted it. It was almost gone so I did it once more and it was completely gone after the second try. It's a good way to get it out without lifting the color.
> 
> Another scarf I bought had brown set in stains of unknown type. (Not disclosed by the seller. Grrrrrr) It didn't work on this.
> 
> The decorator suggested this for use on table linens or the silk chairs in my bedroom. I was able to get a lotion stain out of the bedroom chair with the powder. It's very gentle.
> 
> Someone discussed woolite earlier. Be very careful with it. It's not as gentle as they say. I had problems with color run. Be very careful of contrast hems running. I only use the laundress now.


When I hand wash my HS, I sprinkle a bunch of salt into the basin I use.  I sprinkle salt into the rinse water, too.   Somebody who had chemistry classes told me this would prevent dye runs.. I don't measure the salt but it's enough that if someone next to you sprinkled it on a chicken (I have seen this IRL), you're pretty sure that that person has or will have have sky high blood pressure.  (Real scientific standard being applied here. ).

 I used to have problems with the ones from the 80's having dye runs when hand washed.   That's probably why a card from H was enclosed with the scarf in those days saying to keep the scarf out of the rain.   Red dye is brutal.   

The other problem with 80's scarves is that it's possible that a reseller or the original owner put them in a dry cleaning machine.   Those scarves tend to look stripped of color, not totally of course, but it's noticeable as a faded look.
Earlier scarves in my experience tend to have been drycleaned by a professional.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> Would this work on silk?


Yes that it what I was referring to in my post.   I have used it on a grease spot on scarves.  I don't spray directly onto the silk.  I like to dab it on with a Q-tip.  I spray it onto a paper towel and them pick it up on the Q-tip to dab it.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Dear Ppup,
> 
> We are having a warm week here in California. It's around 86 yesterday. It cools down pretty quickly after sunset. I do prefer cooler weather myself while DH likes Texas weather in the summer!!
> We have good harvest for our lemons and figs. I must have gotten like fifty figs off the tree this week. There are still more to ripe soon.
> 
> I am having a hard time at work. Three meetings yesterday including two interviews for new candidates, and today two meetings in the afternoon. I took the week off before Labor Day and came back yesterday, loads of work. Today I need to deliver some project and host one of the meetings. It's hard to come back to work after ten days off then start with heavy work right away. Cannot wait for the weekend so I could start thinking about the gigantic project in the house - remodel all four bathrooms. We will go live in a rented house for 1.5 months during the remodeling. It's very costly for both remodeling and renting an entire house. But hopefully the new bathrooms would make me feel refreshed...
> 
> Moma agree with you on the wash. I bought two Minnie Mouse t shirt on eBay because my son uses it as his "dou dou" where he carries everywhere. It's sold out everywhere except eBay. The t shirts are brand new but they don't smell new. I had to wash them twice then put a light scent on them. Now they are my sons favorite dou dou. No more eBay smell. Yay!


Cremel, I ate figs for the first time last year.   I can't remember how to tell if they are ripe.   Can they be kept in the frig for a couple of days?  (I try to avoid frig for fruit in general.  It's easy to forget that I have fruit in it.   
You work very hard for your paycheck.  I hope the boss notices.


----------



## pierina2

etoile de mer said:


> I've had such good luck with The Laundress products, I tend to try those first. I have a lot of white background scarves, so my experience is mostly with those for stain removal. I locate the stain, submerge the whole scarf into soapy water, then apply some of the delicates wash directly to the stain, and work it a bit with my hands. If that doesn't remove it, I try the stain solution in the same way. But I'd proceed with caution on darker scarves, and very pigmented parts of patterns. My concern is removing dye, along with the stain! There's a "hand washing scarves" thread (that I can't locate) where there was a recent discussion about dye run with dip dyes. Some have had luck washing them, and some haven't, so I haven't found the courage to hand wash mine. Would be a bit crushed if I ruined my dip dyes! Mine don't need to be cleaned yet, but hopefully I'll find a safe method at some point!




Hi *Etoile*!  I hand washed a turquoise green Jungle Love dip dye pretty vigorously to try to remove a sales dressing spot.  The spot didn't really come out completely but the rest of the scarf washed just fine.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It does. I bought a scarf with a disclosed stain. It looked like clear oil. No idea how long it was there. If you are patient enough to wait over night it's best. I waited a few hours. I could actually see the outline of the stain on the powder as it lifted it. It was almost gone so I did it once more and it was completely gone after the second try. It's a good way to get it out without lifting the color.
> 
> Another scarf I bought had brown set in stains of unknown type. (Not disclosed by the seller. Grrrrrr) It didn't work on this.
> 
> The decorator suggested this for use on table linens or the silk chairs in my bedroom. I was able to get a lotion stain out of the bedroom chair with the powder. It's very gentle.
> 
> Someone discussed woolite earlier. Be very careful with it. It's not as gentle as they say. I had problems with color run. Be very careful of contrast hems running. I only use the laundress now.


I think fruit juice stains turn brown after a while and I think they are supposed to be hard to get out.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> Cremel, I ate figs for the first time last year.   I can't remember how to tell if they are ripe.   Can they be kept in the frig for a couple of days?  (I try to avoid frig for fruit in general.  It's easy to forget that I have fruit in it.
> You work very hard for your paycheck.  I hope the boss notices.


They are ripe when they are soft.  I would definitely put them in the fridge in a closed container.


----------



## katekluet

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This sounds similar to the baby powder trick that my decorator taught me. Cover an oily stain with baby powder and let sit for several hours. When you shake off the powder it lifts the stain. It has worked quite well for me.
> 
> One last photo of my garden for the year. Just like the Jardin Anglais scarf.
> 
> View attachment 3461174


PbP, your garden photo is like a painting...beautiful!
I second the baby powder use.... and I love the Laundress products, the stain remover has taken out everything I have used it on. I've washed both my silks and CSGMS with their products with great results.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> They are ripe when they are soft.  I would definitely put them in the fridge in a closed container.


Do I refrigerate figs until they ripen or let them ripen outside the fridge (or get close to ripe) and then refrigerate them?


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> Do I refrigerate figs until they ripen or let them ripen outside the fridge (or get close to ripe) and then refrigerate them?


Ripen outside the fridge as with any fruit.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

etoile de mer said:


> I've had such good luck with The Laundress products, I tend to try those first. I have a lot of white background scarves, so my experience is mostly with those for stain removal. I locate the stain, submerge the whole scarf into soapy water, then apply some of the delicates wash directly to the stain, and work it a bit with my hands. If that doesn't remove it, I try the stain solution in the same way. But I'd proceed with caution on darker scarves, and very pigmented parts of patterns. My concern is removing dye, along with the stain! There's a "hand washing scarves" thread (that I can't locate) where there was a recent discussion about dye run with dip dyes. Some have had luck washing them, and some haven't, so I haven't found the courage to hand wash mine. Would be a bit crushed if I ruined my dip dyes! Mine don't need to be cleaned yet, but hopefully I'll find a safe method at some point!


I have heard of people that were unsuccessful getting stains out that over dyed their scarves that turned out beautifully, or hid the stain(s) by pliseeing their scarves.  Last resort: make necktie or crest something else with it. Think Petit H kind of things. Line a Levi jacket with a scarf.  Make a tote bag.  Possibilities are endless.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

gracekelly said:


> i have used a dry cleaning spray.  I spritz iton a Q-tip and dab the spot and let it dry to a powder before brushing it off.  The spray I have currently is made by Goddards.
> 
> When I iron a silk, i use a pressing cloth.


Goddards is great stuff!  I haven't used a pressing cloth yet.  Thanks!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This sounds similar to the baby powder trick that my decorator taught me. Cover an oily stain with baby powder and let sit for several hours. When you shake off the powder it lifts the stain. It has worked quite well for me.
> 
> One last photo of my garden for the year. Just like the Jardin Anglais scarf.
> 
> View attachment 3461174


Beautiful!!!


----------



## catsinthebag

eagle1002us said:


> When I hand wash my HS, I sprinkle a bunch of salt into the basin I use.  I sprinkle salt into the rinse water, too.   Somebody who had chemistry classes told me this would prevent dye runs.. I don't measure the salt but it's enough that if someone next to you sprinkled it on a chicken (I have seen this IRL), you're pretty sure that that person has or will have have sky high blood pressure.  (Real scientific standard being applied here. ).
> 
> I used to have problems with the ones from the 80's having dye runs when hand washed.   That's probably why a card from H was enclosed with the scarf in those days saying to keep the scarf out of the rain.   Red dye is brutal.
> 
> The other problem with 80's scarves is that it's possible that a reseller or the original owner put them in a dry cleaning machine.   Those scarves tend to look stripped of color, not totally of course, but it's noticeable as a faded look.
> Earlier scarves in my experience tend to have been drycleaned by a professional.


 
Eagle, that salt reference just brought back a memory -- I was a gymnast in high school (1980s) and when we got a new leotard, my mother would have me soak it in the bathroom sink with a teaspoon of salt to prevent the colors from running. We're talking Lycra, not fine silk, but it worked! After that, I'd wash them by hand with Woolite. Anyone use Woolite for their silks or CSGMs? I have a moussie that I sent out for cleaning via Hermes and it came back so stiff, I'm tempted to hand wash to see if I can get that nice soft feel back.


----------



## catsinthebag

Serena88 said:


> It was the same here in Milan last night  during the day it's still hot, but yesterday the wind came back and I had to use a jacket while I was out with a friend of mine  I love this time of the year!
> 
> Anyway, I really love to read all your comments during the small bits of time I have, I don't write so much here because I'm a young mum and I live very far from my parents (they're in Rome), I take care of my daughter during the day and I start working in the afternoon until I come home at 9-10 pm.. and you know what? I really understand your point of view, living and choosing to not have any babies..
> 
> Growing up here in Italy (in my small village near Rome) you would have seen all your friends having 2-3 kids at the age of 25, I'm not joking! Just a small group of them go to the university, but then they're under a terrible pressure to hurry and have husband, wife and babies.
> I had a bad moment in my life when I was 25 and I felt so "old" because I didn't have a family or a university diploma yet, because I found my actual job at 23 with a life long term contract (and you know here in Italy it's a miracle to have a job when you are young) but still I felt so empty, and I knew my boyfriend since 2003, so we felt it could bring us joy...
> No one told us how hard it is to grow a daughter by ourselves in another city! How it is hard to be judged in a town (milano) where all women start having children at 35-40 years old, and I feel so alone being the only 28 aged mum in my zone!! All my mum friends are 45-50 now! Same age as my mum!
> 
> My precious daughter (Leyla) is so similar to me, so she's not a problem being with her, she's now 2 years old and things are going so well because we have a special connection, but I realize that she's different from other kids! I hate (and she too) other kids when they scream, they touch my daughters toys and make her cry, cause she's the one that prefers to play alone and at a certain point involve someone to play with her, but the thing I can't bear is the screamers parents... they don't care about what their kids are doing, thinking just about their own business.
> My boyfriend and me are maybe martians?
> We can't wait to our daughter to grow up and enjoy all the vacations and beautiful things we like to do, I took Leyla with me in Paris a lot of times at Hermès boutiques too and she enjoys to search for "the horses"  I can't wait to pass her all my scarves and little treasures (not my Kelly wallet ahah! Or my future Birkin bag!)
> 
> I think that living as a parent and enjoy freedom and shopping can cohexist, but requires a lot of patience, and after my last (and first alone!) trip to Paris, where I discovered how relaxing it can be even to travel alone and enjoy a flight, a private room in the heart of a city, it can be heaven!
> 
> So, enjoy every single bit of that freedom! In the while, I'll continuing arguing with the old ladies in my condo telling me "it's time for baby number 2" and "why are you always going around alone! Take your daughter to the park!!" And other things said from strangers [emoji23]



Serena, I just wanted to say, don't let the old ladies and nosy neighbor's get you down! You clearly love your daughter and know better than anyone what is best for her. It's very touching that you and she love spending time together so much -- treasure that, who knows when she'll develop an independent streak and want to go off on her own or with her friends! Leyla is a beautiful name, btw!

It drives me crazy when aquaintances or even complete strangers think they know what's best for you, How presumptuous of them to think they know anything about your choices or your life. My mother in law told me years ago that DH was an only child because after she had him, she had severe problems, losing feeling in her arms, and was told not to have any more children. He was probably 50 at the time and it was the first time he'd ever heard that story. So I'm sure she was asked all the time why DH didn't have a sibling and, being an intensely private person, she never said a word. 

I'm with Pocketbook Pup. I'm going to adopt her "Do I know you?" as blanket answer to these sorts of things.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> Cremel, I ate figs for the first time last year.   I can't remember how to tell if they are ripe.   Can they be kept in the frig for a couple of days?  (I try to avoid frig for fruit in general.  It's easy to forget that I have fruit in it.
> You work very hard for your paycheck.  I hope the boss notices.



They are ripe when they are purple and soft. However I cannot wait till they are ripe enough otherwise the rats with a big tail will get them all(squirrel). They steal ALL my fruit so I started disliking them. I take figs off the tree then store in the produce compartment in the fridge. After a few days they become soft and sweeter. If you don't have wild animals around your house then you could let them ripen on the tree. 

It's a very good fruit and my mother in law makes fig jam from her own fig trees every year. It's delicious. Fig jam also goes well with some stronger cheese. 

If you eat figs as fruit it's better to peel the skin first.


----------



## EmileH

Oh gosh this thread is becoming so difficult to follow. I feel badly about our extensive scarf washing discussion. Perhaps it's better to find the scarf washing thread and post these comments there?


----------



## Serena88

catsinthebag said:


> Leyla is a beautiful name, btw!



Thank you! And thanks to any advice and reply to my post from each one of you 
I don't really mind about strangers comments, because most of them come from old ladies, and here in Italy they are so funny: do you know what they do when they see you with a newborn baby in your hands? They touch you breasts (especially if they are in group, in a park or in a situation where there are all women) and squeeze them saying "do you breastfeed?? Let's feel if you have enough milk!!!" And in the early 50's it was common to receive the same treatment by men too!! My mum said that her father in low (my grandad) did the same at the hospital where I was born xD 
Ahahahah every time I think about this I can't believe how bizarre this country is  
But we have Hermes so it's fine (mwahah shopping addiction mode on)


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This sounds similar to the baby powder trick that my decorator taught me. Cover an oily stain with baby powder and let sit for several hours. When you shake off the powder it lifts the stain. It has worked quite well for me.
> 
> One last photo of my garden for the year. Just like the Jardin Anglais scarf.
> 
> View attachment 3461174


Oooh i love the garden! Do you actually have a pet deer? Sorry it's a stupid question. I love the jardin anglais design so I love your picture 

I'm sorry I started the scarf-washing topic. Upto now, I have been too busy with work so I haven't washed them yet. And I am still thinking about the gambade necklace that I didn't buy... maybe before the end of the year. I think it's perfect, maybe I'll get it as a xmas present for myself  But for now, I ordered a diamond bracelet from a jeweller our family works with. I looked at the stones the other day and I hope to get them by next month. I was contemplating on that vs a love bracelet but I decided on the diamond one. Did I make the right decision? I think it would be around 7-8 carats in total. I hope it will be beautiful


----------



## tabbi001

Serena88 said:


> Thank you! And thanks to any advice and reply to my post from each one of you
> I don't really mind about strangers comments, because most of them come from old ladies, and here in Italy they are so funny: do you know what they do when they see you with a newborn baby in your hands? They touch you breasts (especially if they are in group, in a park or in a situation where there are all women) and squeeze them saying "do you breastfeed?? Let's feel if you have enough milk!!!" And in the early 50's it was common to receive the same treatment by men too!! My mum said that her father in low (my grandad) did the same at the hospital where I was born xD
> Ahahahah every time I think about this I can't believe how bizarre this country is
> But we have Hermes so it's fine (mwahah shopping addiction mode on)


Talk about invading your personal space! What did you do when they tried to touch your breasts???


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> Oooh i love the garden! Do you actually have a pet deer? Sorry it's a stupid question. I love the jardin anglais design so I love your picture
> 
> I'm sorry I started the scarf-washing topic. Upto now, I have been too busy with work so I haven't washed them yet. And I am still thinking about the gambade necklace that I didn't buy... maybe before the end of the year. I think it's perfect, maybe I'll get it as a xmas present for myself  But for now, I ordered a diamond bracelet from a jeweller our family works with. I looked at the stones the other day and I hope to get them by next month. I was contemplating on that vs a love bracelet but I decided on the diamond one. Did I make the right decision? I think it would be around 7-8 carats in total. I hope it will be beautiful



Oh no dear. It's fine that we are talking about washing scarves. There is great info being shared that would probably help others. I'll try to find the link. 

Lol. No, we actually have to spray a nontoxic repellent monthly to keep the deer from eating the garden. They are a menace. Clearly it's not working.


----------



## EmileH

Here we go. Here is the scarf washing thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cleaning-scarves.37705/


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> Oooh i love the garden! Do you actually have a pet deer? Sorry it's a stupid question. I love the jardin anglais design so I love your picture
> 
> I'm sorry I started the scarf-washing topic. Upto now, I have been too busy with work so I haven't washed them yet. And I am still thinking about the gambade necklace that I didn't buy... maybe before the end of the year. I think it's perfect, maybe I'll get it as a xmas present for myself  But for now, I ordered a diamond bracelet from a jeweller our family works with. I looked at the stones the other day and I hope to get them by next month. I was contemplating on that vs a love bracelet but I decided on the diamond one. Did I make the right decision? I think it would be around 7-8 carats in total. I hope it will be beautiful



Your bracelet sounds lovely. I know the love bracelets are popular but I'm not a huge fan. I think you made a great choice.


----------



## Genie27

I think everyone and their mother has the love bracelet. It's gorgeous but I think your custom diamond bracelet sounds even more amazing. Pics when you get it? I love diamonds.


----------



## Genie27

That reminds me of when I went in to Chanel to look for a bracelet to match my C necklace. I commented to the SA that I wore the Tiffany round bead bracelet with the C, and she goes "but that is real, this is only costume ". 

Quelle horreur. I also mix gold and stainless/silver on a daily basis.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> That reminds me of when I went in to Chanel to look for a bracelet to match my C necklace. I commented to the SA that I wore the Tiffany round bead bracelet with the C, and she goes "but that is real, this is only costume ".
> 
> Quelle horreur. I also mix gold and stainless/silver on a daily basis.



She doesn't know the brand history very well. That's exactly how coco wore her jewelry.


----------



## EmileH

I don't know what to say about the Italian culture and treating women like that. My maternal grandparents emigrated from Italy. They weren't the most supportive side of the family when it came to eduction or the rights of women. But I suppose I should be thankful that they came to the US. If not I suspect I would be in an Italian prison because I would lose it if anyone ever treated me like that.


----------



## Cordeliere

I have really appreciated the scarf washing posts.  And I enjoy rambling threads.

How do people feel about the fold lines.   I don't like them personally,, but I got the impression that people like having the original fold lines.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> I have really appreciated the scarf washing posts.  And I enjoy rambling threads.
> 
> How do people feel about the fold lines.   I don't like them personally,, but I got the impression that people like having the original fold lines.



Oh good. Thought people would be annoyed that we went off on a tangent.

On a brighter note about the Italians, I have to mention that luisaviaroma has absolutely the best customer service that I have ever encountered. They are so nice and totally on the ball. I wasn't sure about the size on my jackets and they were amazing. I wish all merchants were like that.


----------



## Cordeliere

Serena88 said:


> Thank you! And thanks to any advice and reply to my post from each one of you
> I don't really mind about strangers comments, because most of them come from old ladies, and here in Italy they are so funny: do you know what they do when they see you with a newborn baby in your hands? They touch you breasts (especially if they are in group, in a park or in a situation where there are all women) and squeeze them saying "do you breastfeed?? Let's feel if you have enough milk!!!" And in the early 50's it was common to receive the same treatment by men too!! My mum said that her father in low (my grandad) did the same at the hospital where I was born xD
> Ahahahah every time I think about this I can't believe how bizarre this country is
> But we have Hermes so it's fine (mwahah shopping addiction mode on)



That would freak me out.   It is good that you find it funny.  I would get locked up for old lady assault if they did that to me.  

And let me second what everyone has said about your wonderful relationship with your daughter.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> I have really appreciated the scarf washing posts.  And I enjoy rambling threads.
> 
> How do people feel about the fold lines.   I don't like them personally,, but I got the impression that people like having the original fold lines.



I like crisp scarves with folds. But as my favorite scarves age I'm getting used to a softer feel.


----------



## Cordeliere

When Momasaurus and I were pawing through the scarves at the Paris flea market, she pointed out to me the amazingly velvety feel on some of the vintage scarves.  I am all about the feel on everything from food to purses.   I don't think I will ever wear mine enough for them to get velvety.

I am sort of motivated to wash some of my scarves that aren't really dirty just to take the fight out of them when I try to tie them.   I don't remember who said these things on the SOTD thread,  but I want scarves I can "throw on" and "good scarves that tie themselves".   Momasauraus's daughter was good at throwing scarves on.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> When Momasaurus and I were pawing through the scarves at the Paris flea market, she pointed out to me the amazingly velvety feel on some of the vintage scarves.  I am all about the feel on everything from food to purses.   I don't think I will ever wear mine enough for them to get velvety.
> 
> I am sort of motivated to wash some of my scarves that aren't really dirty just to take the fight out of them when I try to tie them.   I don't remember who said these things on the SOTD thread,  but I want scarves I can "throw on" and "good scarves that tie themselves".   Momasauraus's daughter was good at throwing scarves on.



Froufrou is quite good at this technique.


----------



## Serena88

tabbi001 said:


> Talk about invading your personal space! What did you do when they tried to touch your breasts???



It was so quick that I had no time to do anything else than a shocked face and a nervous smile!! Crazy people!!


----------



## Serena88

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't know what to say about the Italian culture and treating women like that. My maternal grandparents emigrated from Italy. They weren't the most supportive side of the family when it came to eduction or the rights of women. But I suppose I should be thankful that they came to the US. If not I suspect I would be in an Italian prison because I would lose it if anyone ever treated me like that.



That's why I hope to run away from here!
I'm so lucky that I'm away from Rome and my Sicilian/Neapolitan boyfriend family!! (But it's another long story because I don't speak with them anymore), on the other side I miss my open minded family so much, but this is the price to pay when you can be free! (And no mother in law at home 24/7!!)


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> I got some perfumed HS from ebay.   Old stale perfume.  Sellers did not disclose this and I really liked the pattern.   This is why I never wear perfume most of the time.  In my experience this odor does not get eliminated with hand washing.   Anyhow, tried putting each scarf in a big plastic bag with 2-3 boxes of baking soda.   Let the sealed bag sit for a week or 10 days.  Scent was reduced a bit but not eliminated -- although this method did work very well for a Jones NY silk scarf, maybe b/c the scarf was smaller and a thinner silk.  So tried burying the HS in a lasagna casserole dish filled with cat litter.  (We do not have a cat, I learned of this method from the web).   Took another week or 10 days but the scarves were basically scent-free.  Then DH tossed the cat litter without telling me!!!!!   Wish he hadn't done that.   I am positive there are more perfumed HS in my destiny.


LOL - I have done the baking soda in a sealed bag trick, but I think the kitty litter one would gross me out (although I have used it on slippery ice). SO glad to know it works! I only had one really perfumey scarf, and it was on loan from a friend! LOL


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> When I hand wash my HS, I sprinkle a bunch of salt into the basin I use.  I sprinkle salt into the rinse water, too.   Somebody who had chemistry classes told me this would prevent dye runs.. I don't measure the salt but it's enough that if someone next to you sprinkled it on a chicken (I have seen this IRL), you're pretty sure that that person has or will have have sky high blood pressure.  (Real scientific standard being applied here. ).
> 
> I used to have problems with the ones from the 80's having dye runs when hand washed.   That's probably why a card from H was enclosed with the scarf in those days saying to keep the scarf out of the rain.   Red dye is brutal.
> 
> The other problem with 80's scarves is that it's possible that a reseller or the original owner put them in a dry cleaning machine.   Those scarves tend to look stripped of color, not totally of course, but it's noticeable as a faded look.
> Earlier scarves in my experience tend to have been drycleaned by a professional.


Yes. When I read a listing that proudly states the scarf has just been professionally dry-cleaned, I run the other way.


----------



## momasaurus

Hermes24Fbg said:


> I have heard of people that were unsuccessful getting stains out that over dyed their scarves that turned out beautifully, or hid the stain(s) by pliseeing their scarves.  Last resort: make necktie or crest something else with it. Think Petit H kind of things. Line a Levi jacket with a scarf.  Make a tote bag.  Possibilities are endless.


I have a faded scarf I wanted to make into the lining of a denim jacket and had a great conversation with an SA in the men's store at Madison. He said you really need two 90s to do a proper lining. If anyone figures out a cool way to use just one, please let me know! *Hermes24fbg*: Have you done anything similar? Made a tote bag? Cool idea....


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh no dear. It's fine that we are talking about washing scarves. There is great info being shared that would probably help others. I'll try to find the link.
> 
> Lol. No, we actually have to spray a nontoxic repellent monthly to keep the deer from eating the garden. They are a menace. Clearly it's not working.


Deer are giant rats. They have become a horrible menace in New England. People from other places think they are cute, but NO WAY. They ruin the garden, transmit Lyme Disease, and jump out of the road at night right into your car! I mean it. When the deer hunters come (bow and arrow only) to ask permission to come onto the property, I hang out the welcome sign! Sorry if this sounds cruel, but the deer population has exploded and it's not good for the deer, the humans, or other creatures.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> When Momasaurus and I were pawing through the scarves at the Paris flea market, she pointed out to me the amazingly velvety feel on some of the vintage scarves.  I am all about the feel on everything from food to purses.   I don't think I will ever wear mine enough for them to get velvety.
> 
> I am sort of motivated to wash some of my scarves that aren't really dirty just to take the fight out of them when I try to tie them.   I don't remember who said these things on the SOTD thread,  but I want scarves I can "throw on" and "good scarves that tie themselves".   Momasauraus's daughter was good at throwing scarves on.


How did it go with washing the stiff gavroche? One thing I have done with new scarves that feel too stiff, but I'm not ready to wash: I wear it to bed a few times as a belt. LOL


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Deer are giant rats. They have become a horrible menace in New England. People from other places think they are cute, but NO WAY. They ruin the garden, transmit Lyme Disease, and jump out of the road at night right into your car! I mean it. When the deer hunters come (bow and arrow only) to ask permission to come onto the property, I hang out the welcome sign! Sorry if this sounds cruel, but the deer population has exploded and it's not good for the deer, the humans, or other creatures.



I agree completely. It's a terrible health issue not to mention the damage they do. The service that we hire to spray will shoot them with a bow and arrow and I would totally do it except that all of the neighbors are lawyers and the hunters are afraid to annoy them. [emoji23]


----------



## tabbi001

Genie27 said:


> I think everyone and their mother has the love bracelet. It's gorgeous but I think your custom diamond bracelet sounds even more amazing. Pics when you get it? I love diamonds.


Thank you! I will gladly share it once I receive it. 

I love the crisp folds on the scarves. I will endeavor to replicate it after washing. This sunday I really, really want to try it already.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't know what to say about the Italian culture and treating women like that. My maternal grandparents emigrated from Italy. They weren't the most supportive side of the family when it came to eduction or the rights of women. But I suppose I should be thankful that they came to the US. If not I suspect I would be in an Italian prison because I would lose it if anyone ever treated me like that.



As in many cases, it really depends a lot on the habits of the family and their acquaintances. I'm Italian, I've been living abroad for most of my life, but I was born there. Nobody ever thought of touching my sister's, mother's, or grandmother's breasts just because they were pregnant. My mother still remembers the handful of cases in which someone she knew tried to rub her belly when pregnant (always women, in any case...men would be slapped instantly). Maybe because I come from a stock of pretty independent women, but that would not be considered fine under any situation. 

"Normality" is a social and cultural standard. In some countries 30% of the girls get sexually abused by family member before they are fully developed. Something that would be a trauma for most of us becomes "normal" because it happens so frequently. "Social standards" are the biggest obstacles toward establishing a higher bar for women rights, because who speaks up is ostracized, and their courage only highlights other people's weakness.


----------



## tabbi001

momasaurus said:


> Deer are giant rats. They have become a horrible menace in New England. People from other places think they are cute, but NO WAY. They ruin the garden, transmit Lyme Disease, and jump out of the road at night right into your car! I mean it. When the deer hunters come (bow and arrow only) to ask permission to come onto the property, I hang out the welcome sign! Sorry if this sounds cruel, but the deer population has exploded and it's not good for the deer, the humans, or other creatures.


Oh I didn't realize they're pests... stay safely away from them!


----------



## MadMadCat

momasaurus said:


> Deer are giant rats. They have become a horrible menace in New England. People from other places think they are cute, but NO WAY. They ruin the garden, transmit Lyme Disease, and jump out of the road at night right into your car! I mean it. When the deer hunters come (bow and arrow only) to ask permission to come onto the property, I hang out the welcome sign! Sorry if this sounds cruel, but the deer population has exploded and it's not good for the deer, the humans, or other creatures.



The same is for the area around DC. The deer population is now higher than it was during Washington's time, with the difference that their territory shrunk enormously, due to the urban sprawl. I love seeing them in the parks, in the woods, where they belong. I feel sorry for them because we technically took over their land, but I still don't like them around my home


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> Deer are giant rats. They have become a horrible menace in New England. People from other places think they are cute, but NO WAY. They ruin the garden, transmit Lyme Disease, and jump out of the road at night right into your car! I mean it. When the deer hunters come (bow and arrow only) to ask permission to come onto the property, I hang out the welcome sign! Sorry if this sounds cruel, but the deer population has exploded and it's not good for the deer, the humans, or other creatures.


Deer are a problem in California too. Not sure about Lyme disease, but they definitely eat your yard. I grew up in the Berkeley hills. As development spread, they became more frequent "guests".  My father finally gave up on the front yard. Although there are some lists of plants that are dear resistant or deer-proof, I once read there is always at least one deer with exotic tastes, that will eat it!
Where I live now, it is rare to get a deer, but raccoons, skunks and squirrels are our most frequent non-paying guests.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Deer are a problem in California too. Not sure about Lyme disease, but they definitely eat your yard. I grew up in the Berkeley hills. As development spread, they became more frequent "guests".  My father finally gave up on the front yard. Although there are some lists of plants that are dear resistant or deer-proof, I once read there is always at least one deer with exotic tastes, that will eat it!
> Where I live now, it is rare to get a deer, but raccoons, skunks and squirrels are our most frequent non-paying guests.



They are not supposed to eat roses or holly because of the thorns and prickly ends but they do. Before we had the service to spray we almost lost the entire garden. And clearly you can see that there is plenty for them to eat in the woods. DH laughs that my Jardin Anglais scarves have deer because I really detest them. They are like large rats.


----------



## scarf1

On folds on scarves- I don't really care that much one way or the other. I do know that long term, folding a textile in the same place does weaken the fabric there. I don't like stiff scarves.  Once I wash a scarf, I no longer iron the the folds back in, just fold it up again for storage.
@Cordeliere - dip dye scarves have the velvety feeling right away. Also the vintage 70s are so soft!


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They are not supposed to eat roses or holly because of the thorns and prickly ends but they do. Before we had the service to spray we almost lost the entire garden. And clearly you can see that there is plenty for them to eat in the woods. DH laughs that my Jardin Anglais scarves have deer because I really detest them. They are like large rats.


Hah! They definitely eat roses, actually they love the flower petals. At the cemetery where my parents are buried, they only allow fresh flowers, but they do warn you that deer will eat roses and certain other flowers. I have seen the evidence of that!just rose stems left! They did recommend iris as a less desirable to deer flower....


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Hah! They definitely eat roses, actually they love the flower petals. At the cemetery where my parents are buried, they only allow fresh flowers, but they do warn you that deer will eat roses and certain other flowers. I have seen the evidence of that!just rose stems left! They did recommend iris as a less desirable to deer flower....



That's true. They don't eat our irises. Daffodils are safe. They also don't eat lamb's ears because they don't like the fuzzy texture. Hydrangeas seem like fair game to them. [emoji849]


----------



## MadMadCat

scarf1 said:


> Hah! They definitely eat roses, actually they love the flower petals. At the cemetery where my parents are buried, they only allow fresh flowers, but they do warn you that deer will eat roses and certain other flowers. I have seen the evidence of that!just rose stems left! They did recommend iris as a less desirable to deer flower....





Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's true. They don't eat our irises. Daffodils are safe. They also don't eat lamb's ears because they don't like the fuzzy texture. Hydrangeas seem like fair game to them. [emoji849]



This is so funny, it looks like a restaurant menu for deers!  I don't like fuzzy food either.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh gosh this thread is becoming so difficult to follow. I feel badly about our extensive scarf washing discussion. Perhaps it's better to find the scarf washing thread and post these comments there?





tabbi001 said:


> Oooh i love the garden! Do you actually have a pet deer? Sorry it's a stupid question. I love the jardin anglais design so I love your picture
> 
> I'm sorry I started the scarf-washing topic. Upto now, I have been too busy with work so I haven't washed them yet. And I am still thinking about the gambade necklace that I didn't buy... maybe before the end of the year. I think it's perfect, maybe I'll get it as a xmas present for myself  But for now, I ordered a diamond bracelet from a jeweller our family works with. I looked at the stones the other day and I hope to get them by next month. I was contemplating on that vs a love bracelet but I decided on the diamond one. Did I make the right decision? I think it would be around 7-8 carats in total. I hope it will be beautiful



Ladies, I really enjoyed reading about washing scarfs, although I do not participate, but washing is my guilty pleasure ! I feel so much better after I come back at home from work and wash somethings!


----------



## catsinthebag

momasaurus said:


> Deer are giant rats. They have become a horrible menace in New England. People from other places think they are cute, but NO WAY. They ruin the garden, transmit Lyme Disease, and jump out of the road at night right into your car! I mean it. When the deer hunters come (bow and arrow only) to ask permission to come onto the property, I hang out the welcome sign! Sorry if this sounds cruel, but the deer population has exploded and it's not good for the deer, the humans, or other creatures.



I used to feel bad for the deer, until I hit one going 65 mph on the highway one night years ago. It literally jumped over the guardrail and onto the hood of my car, took out one of the windshield wipers, and went over the roof. I was too much in shock to stop and drove the rest of the way home, by which time the car was overheating because all the radiator fluid had leaked out. I'm lucky the deer didn't come right through the windshield. I was driving my first car, a tough little Honda Civic. That thing was a little tank. All the damage was sheet and metal; the only thing in the engine that needed replacing was the radiator. 

I'm generally not in favor of hunting (especially for "sport,") but I do understand that we have crowded out many of the natural predators, so the deer population is out of control in many places. The sad thing is, the hunters are sometimes necessary so the deer don't starve to death because there's too much competition for food.


----------



## catsinthebag

Cordeliere said:


> That would freak me out.   It is good that you find it funny.  I would get locked up for old lady assault if they did that to me.
> 
> And let me second what everyone has said about your wonderful relationship with your daughter.



I'm with you, Cordy. Anyone tries to feel me up is probably gonna get punched in the face! 

This is going to date me, but do any of you remember that scene in the movie "Sixteen Candles," where the character played by Molly Ringwald gets felt up by her grandmother? So funny, and so horrifying!


----------



## catsinthebag

scarf1 said:


> On folds on scarves- I don't really care that much one way or the other. I do know that long term, folding a textile in the same place does weaken the fabric there. I don't like stiff scarves.  Once I wash a scarf, I no longer iron the the folds back in, just fold it up again for storage.
> @Cordeliere - dip dye scarves have the velvety feeling right away. Also the vintage 70s are so soft!



Yes, I'm upset the 70s are being discontinued. Love the size and the feel!

This may be heresy on the H forum, but Ferragamo scarves have that nice soft drape right away. I wish I could get my H 90s to feel like that.


----------



## gracekelly

No on the breast touching. No on the deer.  We had 3 coyotes in the back yard an hour ago. No on them as well. Squirrels ate all my figs and regularly damage the oranges and lemons they seem to leave the limes alone.

Funny about the scarf folds.  I didn't like them when I was young, but a while ago I grew to like them. When ironing a scarf I will put them back in.  I also don't mind some body in the fabric. When they are very soft I find them harder to wear.


----------



## gracekelly

catsinthebag said:


> I'm with you, Cordy. Anyone tries to feel me up is probably gonna get punched in the face!
> 
> This is going to date me, but do any of you remember that scene in the movie "Sixteen Candles," where the character played by Molly Ringwald gets felt up by her grandmother? So funny, and so horrifying!


I loved that movie and Pretty in Pink.


----------



## catsinthebag

gracekelly said:


> I loved that movie and Pretty in Pink.



Me too. I think the Breakfast Club was my favorite. John Hughes really got what it felt like to be that age.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

momasaurus said:


> I have a faded scarf I wanted to make into the lining of a denim jacket and had a great conversation with an SA in the men's store at Madison. He said you really need two 90s to do a proper lining. If anyone figures out a cool way to use just one, please let me know! *Hermes24fbg*: Have you done anything similar? Made a tote bag? Cool idea....


You could use a scarf to line the cuffs and neck inside of the front placket if you just want to use one scarf.  I have owned a silk tote bag and have seen silk pop bags that were not made by Hermes but were made out of Hermes scarfs that were pretty nice. If you want to line a jacket, remember you don't have to use matching scarves, or even the same brand....


----------



## Mindi B

Hermes24, that was my thought as well--use the scarf to line the inside of the cuffs and collar!  Then roll up the cuff and pop the collar to show it off!
Deer + car = no bueno.  I know of several people from my childhood town who were killed in such collisions.  When an animal that large meets a moving vehicle, the results can be deadly for more than the deer.


----------



## etoile de mer

eagle1002us said:


> I got some tights on ebay and also Amazon, they were new and packaged as such, and they had a musty odor which meant I definitely had to wash them before use.  Even after one machine wash (on delicate, w/lingerie bag), the odor was reduced but not totally eliminated. This happened in various colors of the tights which are branded with the first national brand name that probably comes to mind.  What does the original company do, store the excess supply in a crummy warehouse?
> .



Yuck, sounds like they were stored in a cold and damp warehouse, and they got mildewy!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> This sounds similar to the baby powder trick that my decorator taught me. Cover an oily stain with baby powder and let sit for several hours. When you shake off the powder it lifts the stain. It has worked quite well for me.
> 
> One last photo of my garden for the year. Just like the Jardin Anglais scarf.
> View attachment 3461174



Interesting about the baby powder trick! I guess it wicks away the oil. Love your garden pic!



eagle1002us said:


> I got some perfumed HS from ebay.   Old stale perfume.  Sellers did not disclose this and I really liked the pattern.   This is why I never wear perfume most of the time.  In my experience this odor does not get eliminated with hand washing.   Anyhow, tried putting each scarf in a big plastic bag with 2-3 boxes of baking soda.   Let the sealed bag sit for a week or 10 days.  Scent was reduced a bit but not eliminated -- although this method did work very well for a Jones NY silk scarf, maybe b/c the scarf was smaller and a thinner silk.  So tried burying the HS in a lasagna casserole dish filled with cat litter.  (We do not have a cat, I learned of this method from the web).   Took another week or 10 days but the scarves were basically scent-free.  Then DH tossed the cat litter without telling me!!!!!   Wish he hadn't done that.   I am positive there are more perfumed HS in my destiny.



Glad to hear of the kitty litter idea!  I might try this with my mousseline. Condition is one of the dicey things on eBay. I wish there was a polite way to ask if sellers have recently had their eyeglass prescription checked, and do they have a sense of smell!  Interesting to see your note regarding salt in wash water to prevent dye runs. I heard something similar regarding vinegar. Salt is very alkaline, and vinegar very acidic, so polar opposites, but maybe accomplishing the same task.


----------



## etoile de mer

pierina2 said:


> Hi *Etoile*!  I hand washed a turquoise green Jungle Love dip dye pretty vigorously to try to remove a sales dressing spot.  The spot didn't really come out completely but the rest of the scarf washed just fine.



Hi *pierina*, So nice to see you! Great to hear there were no dye runs! Would you mind noted water temp and detergent you used? Gaining courage...


----------



## etoile de mer

Hermes24Fbg said:


> I have heard of people that were unsuccessful getting stains out that over dyed their scarves that turned out beautifully, or hid the stain(s) by pliseeing their scarves.  Last resort: make necktie or crest something else with it. Think Petit H kind of things. Line a Levi jacket with a scarf.  Make a tote bag.  Possibilities are endless.



I remember someone posting pics of a scarf they had over dyed. Fun idea, and the result was a lovely muted effect, similar to a dip dye.


----------



## etoile de mer

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh gosh this thread is becoming so difficult to follow. I feel badly about our extensive scarf washing discussion. Perhaps it's better to find the scarf washing thread and post these comments there?



So sorry, I think I encouraged this by posting my washing instructions!  Can be hard to wade through some of the washing threads (and there are a number of them) to get the basics, so I was trying to be helpful when the topic came up.


----------



## etoile de mer

Cordeliere said:


> I have really appreciated the scarf washing posts.  And I enjoy rambling threads.
> 
> How do people feel about the fold lines.   I don't like them personally,, but I got the impression that people like having the original fold lines.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh good. Thought people would be annoyed that we went off on a tangent.
> 
> On a brighter note about the Italians, I have to mention that luisaviaroma has absolutely the best customer service that I have ever encountered. They are so nice and totally on the ball. I wasn't sure about the size on my jackets and they were amazing. I wish all merchants were like that.



Was feeling badly that I'd derailed the thread. Glad some of you haven't minded! Regarding scarf folds, I really wouldn't care about having them or not, other than when they are ironed back in, the scarves are better behaved, fitting more easily and neatly into their boxes. 



ari said:


> Ladies, I really enjoyed reading about washing scarfs, although I do not participate, but washing is my guilty pleasure ! I feel so much better after I come back at home from work and wash somethings!



Kindred spirit!


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> I have a faded scarf I wanted to make into the lining of a denim jacket and had a great conversation with an SA in the men's store at Madison. He said you really need two 90s to do a proper lining. If anyone figures out a cool way to use just one, please let me know! *Hermes24fbg*: Have you done anything similar? Made a tote bag? Cool idea....



I was thinking about what he said.  You would need two to do a full lining, with the front, back, and sleeves.  But do you really need the sleeves done in Hermes?  Or the front lining for that matter.  If you got silk in a coordinating color for the front and sleeves, one scarf should be big enough to do the back. And the back is really all that you would see.  I think one scarf back lining would bring its weight in joy.


----------



## etoile de mer

Mixed feeling regarding the deer. They are so beautiful, and adorable, especially the babies!  But they can be destructive, and certainly can cause a hazard. I saw one lying on the side of an elevated freeway last week, it had apparently been hit. I can't even imagine how it got there! Not sure what the answer is, we have so many here. They come down from the hills, looking for water and food.


----------



## Mindi B

I agree, etoile de mer.  I don't dispute that overpopulation of any species is not a good thing, but. . . I hope anyone who practices bow hunting is absolutely, positively, an EXCELLENT shot.  The idea of an animal suffering upsets me.  Bow hunting is tricky. . . .
Generally, I like critters better than people.  Can't help it.


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> I agree, etoile de mer.  I don't dispute that overpopulation of any species is not a good thing, but. . . I hope anyone who practices bow hunting is absolutely, positively, an EXCELLENT shot.  The idea of an animal suffering upsets me.  Bow hunting is tricky. . . .
> Generally, I like critters better than people.  Can't help it.



Like you, the thought of an animal suffering is painful for me. I personally can't imagine hunting! This is coming from a home where we have an active spider relocation program…inside to outside! Such a difficult situation, with deer, and other wild animals. We keep encroaching into open space.


----------



## EmileH

etoile de mer said:


> So sorry, I think I encouraged this by posting my washing instructions!  Can be hard to wade through some of the washing threads (and there are a number of them) to get the basics, so I was trying to be helpful when the topic came up.



No worries. Everyone enjoyed it and chimed in. It is difficult to find things when you need them.


----------



## catsinthebag

Mindi B said:


> I agree, etoile de mer.  I don't dispute that overpopulation of any species is not a good thing, but. . . I hope anyone who practices bow hunting is absolutely, positively, an EXCELLENT shot.  The idea of an animal suffering upsets me.  Bow hunting is tricky. . . .
> Generally, I like critters better than people.  Can't help it.



I like critters better than (most) people too!


----------



## etoile de mer

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No worries. Everyone enjoyed it and chimed in. It is difficult to find things when you need them.


----------



## EmileH

I don't know what the answer is for the deer. But I have seen patients and friends suffer greatly with Lyme disease which is out of control here. It really is a health hazard. I would hope that it could be done as humanely as possible of course. I was told that with bow hunting the deer can live for a while and that was the main deterrent. But we also can't shoot them in proximity to houses. I guess I'm a bit cold hearted. If it's us or the deer the deer have to go.


----------



## 911snowball

I learned a great deal on the scarf washing topic- thank you to everyone for sharing their experiences and the link to the thread on scarf cleaning!


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> They are ripe when they are purple and soft. However I cannot wait till they are ripe enough otherwise the rats with a big tail will get them all(squirrel). They steal ALL my fruit so I started disliking them. I take figs off the tree then store in the produce compartment in the fridge. After a few days they become soft and sweeter. If you don't have wild animals around your house then you could let them ripen on the tree.
> 
> It's a very good fruit and my mother in law makes fig jam from her own fig trees every year. It's delicious. Fig jam also goes well with some stronger cheese.
> 
> If you eat figs as fruit it's better to peel the skin first.


Thank you for that advice, cremel.  Sometimes I can get fruit nicely ripened in the frig so I appreciate you mentioning that.   DH brought home some a half-dozen figs and I left them out.  They molded in a couple of days.   So I have to be more watchful or hungry the next time I get some figs.  We get them from the supermarket.  What I noticed last year from eating figs was that there was a kind of astringent aftertaste from the figs.  Do you notice this?  Fig jam sounds great.   I like Fig Newtons.  

Blue Diamond, the Calif. almond co-op, makes snacking almonds that are individually covered with a thin layer of dark chocolate.  Those are the only nuts I really like.  Have you tried those?


----------



## eagle1002us

911snowball said:


> I learned a great deal on the scarf washing topic- thank you to everyone for sharing their experiences and the link to the thread on scarf cleaning!


I got exhausted from the scarf-washing topic.   You guys are super-energetic.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh no dear. It's fine that we are talking about washing scarves. There is great info being shared that would probably help others. I'll try to find the link.
> 
> Lol. No, we actually have to spray a nontoxic repellent monthly to keep the deer from eating the garden. They are a menace. Clearly it's not working.


Somewhere, maybe the NY Times, I read that the Eastern US is ecologically out of balance, hence too many deer.   (Those things are the size of ponies).  The article called for getting cougars back in the east.   Or some other deer predator.  I'm just mentioning that.  I don't know what to think about that proposed "solution."  Deer look great on Xmas cards but standing near the edge of the road they look scary.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> No on the breast touching. No on the deer.  We had 3 coyotes in the back yard an hour ago. No on them as well. Squirrels ate all my figs and regularly damage the oranges and lemons they seem to leave the limes alone.
> 
> Funny about the scarf folds.  I didn't like them when I was young, but a while ago I grew to like them. When ironing a scarf I will put them back in.  I also don't mind some body in the fabric. When they are very soft I find them harder to wear.


Yes.   When they are soft the folds (the basic fold, for example) are not very plump so not terribly noticeable.   Now that we have discussed scarf washing in detail, let's discuss how to starch them without getting spray starch leaving little blobby stains on the scarf.   I rinse the nozzle of the spray can but that doesn't seem to prevent spotting.


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> LOL - I have done the baking soda in a sealed bag trick, but I think the kitty litter one would gross me out (although I have used it on slippery ice). SO glad to know it works! I only had one really perfumey scarf, and it was on loan from a friend! LOL


This was a perfume smell on steroids.  I don't have a cat so I just regarded the kitty litter like a special sand.   I can't remember if dry cleaning gets the odor out.   The good place charges $35/HS so I wanted to see if I could succeed on my own.


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> Deer are giant rats. They have become a horrible menace in New England. People from other places think they are cute, but NO WAY. They ruin the garden, transmit Lyme Disease, and jump out of the road at night right into your car! I mean it. When the deer hunters come (bow and arrow only) to ask permission to come onto the property, I hang out the welcome sign! Sorry if this sounds cruel, but the deer population has exploded and it's not good for the deer, the humans, or other creatures.


Yes.  They are disease vectors with antlers.   I know someone who came down with Rocky Mountain Spotted fever from gardening in his Virginia back yard!   He had to go to the hospital.   I think he even got packed with ice.   Every time I go into a woodsy grassy area, I think about ticks.   He said that ticks drop down on people from trees but I read that is a myth.   I have read that one should wear a hat to cover their head in the woods, so I dunno what's true.


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> I have a faded scarf I wanted to make into the lining of a denim jacket and had a great conversation with an SA in the men's store at Madison. He said you really need two 90s to do a proper lining. If anyone figures out a cool way to use just one, please let me know! *Hermes24fbg*: Have you done anything similar? Made a tote bag? Cool idea....


*@momasaurus*, I was looking at the H RTW this summer.  There were patterns inset into, say, the front of a shift or top.  They were probably printed on, actually.   But it's possible to inset a square into a garment front in a "reverse applique" technique.  I just think it would have to be interfaced to have a "hand" comparable with the rest of the garment.    A good tailor could probably do it.   

There is a dress or top style that I see as a coming style:  flared sleeves.  70s-influenced.   I made a blouse with flared, pointed sleeves and lined the them  with the patterned silk I used for the skirt.   There are sewing patterns for flared sleeves with lower arm slits which expose a contrast lining even more.


----------



## tabbi001

eagle1002us said:


> Somewhere, maybe the NY Times, I read that the Eastern US is ecologically out of balance, hence too many deer.   (Those things are the size of ponies).  The article called for getting cougars back in the east.   Or some other deer predator.  I'm just mentioning that.  I don't know what to think about that proposed "solution."  Deer look great on Xmas cards but standing near the edge of the road they look scary.


Isn't it scarier to see cougars roaming around your backyard compared to a deer...


----------



## eagle1002us

tabbi001 said:


> Isn't it scarier to see cougars roaming around your backyard compared to a deer...


I guess it's a case of choosing your poison.   The point of the editorial was that excess deer lead to excess ticks and that leads to lyme disease and rocky mountain spotted fever.   For what it's worth I think big cats other than lions tend to be solitary hunters.  (Only one will be chasing you or me).   There is no really good solution to excess deer but there are definite consequences to having them.  There is supposed to be an ecological balance so that predators keep pesky animals in check but this balance has disappeared.  I bet anyone who lives in the Northeastern U.S. knows someone who has lyme disease.


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> Hah! They definitely eat roses, actually they love the flower petals. At the cemetery where my parents are buried, they only allow fresh flowers, but they do warn you that deer will eat roses and certain other flowers. I have seen the evidence of that!just rose stems left! They did recommend iris as a less desirable to deer flower....


The deer do seem to leave iris alone. (I hope my local deer are not reading this and laughing!) I have used some of the deterrent sprays, but honestly I think the deer regard that as salad dressing.


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> *@momasaurus*, I was looking at the H RTW this summer.  There were patterns inset into, say, the front of a shift or top.  They were probably printed on, actually.   But it's possible to inset a square into a garment front in a "reverse applique" technique.  I just think it would have to be interfaced to have a "hand" comparable with the rest of the garment.    A good tailor could probably do it.
> 
> There is a dress or top style that I see as a coming style:  flared sleeves.  70s-influenced.   I made a blouse with flared, pointed sleeves and lined the them  with the patterned silk I used for the skirt.   There are sewing patterns for flared sleeves with lower arm slits which expose a contrast lining even more.


Ooooh - flared sleeves with exposed lining sounds very cool and medieval (right up my alley!!). Reverse applique insets also. Now I need to find an imaginative tailor or design student.


----------



## catsinthebag

eagle1002us said:


> I guess it's a case of choosing your poison.   The point of the editorial was that excess deer lead to excess ticks and that leads to lyme disease and rocky mountain spotted fever.   For what it's worth I think big cats other than lions tend to be solitary hunters.  (Only one will be chasing you or me).   There is no really good solution to excess deer but there are definite consequences to having them.  There is supposed to be an ecological balance so that predators keep pesky animals in check but this balance has disappeared.  I bet anyone who lives in the Northeastern U.S. knows someone who has lyme disease.



Pets can get Lyme disease too. I had to take my dog to the vet a while back for a leg injury, and one of the first things he asked me was if we had been in the woods. Turns out limping can be a sign of Lyme in dogs. My puppy was truly injured (and just had his ACL replaced), but it was a good reminder to use a flea/tick preventative every month.


----------



## etoile de mer

eagle1002us said:


> *@momasaurus*, I was looking at the H RTW this summer.  There were patterns inset into, say, the front of a shift or top.  They were probably printed on, actually.   But it's possible to inset a square into a garment front in a "reverse applique" technique.  I just think it would have to be interfaced to have a "hand" comparable with the rest of the garment.    A good tailor could probably do it.
> 
> There is a dress or top style that I see as a coming style:  flared sleeves.  70s-influenced.   I made a blouse with flared, pointed sleeves and lined the them  with the patterned silk I used for the skirt.   There are sewing patterns for flared sleeves with lower arm slits which expose a contrast lining even more.



I love both of these ideas!


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> The deer do seem to leave iris alone. (I hope my local deer are not reading this and laughing!) I have used some of the deterrent sprays, but honestly I think the deer regard that as salad dressing.



We have service that we pay to spray an egg based spray that has garlic and other smelly things. It's disgusting for a day or two but it works. The former owners lost the entire garden to deer once. The hippy dippy gardener had me  switch to a different company for a brief time and we almost lost it again. Since we went back to American Deer things are much better. If they are in your area I highly recommend them. 

It's hot again here. In the 90s. So no fall jackets or scarves for me yet. Waiting not so patiently.


----------



## Cordeliere

I want to share this article I just read.   It says what I already know, but boy does it aggravate me to read it.   It is by the former chief creative officer for Liz Claiborne Inc. and judge on Project Runway.  He talks about how the average American woman is between a size 16 and a size 18.   There are 100 million plus size women in American who want to spend money on clothes and designers refuse to make clothes for women larger than a 12.  They don't want clothes out there on people who would ruin their look.   I was a 14 most of my life until I put on enough weight to go to a 16.  There is no point in shopping until I get back to a 14.  Mrs O -- we should start a clothing line that caters to the neglected 100 million.  

https://www.washingtonpost.com/post...erm=.ba1bab2a1917&wpisrc=nl_most-draw8&wpmm=1


----------



## Mindi B

Yup, weight-ism lives.  People think they are disguising it when they cite "health" as the reason for discriminating against non-sample size women, but science has shown that this excuse really doesn't hold water.  Skinny doesn't equal healthy, period.
I am encouraged that more and more women of normal size are refusing to apologize for existing, and are demanding that society provide them with the services/merchandise to which they have a right.  It's not a coincidence, by the way, that larger WOMEN are disproportionately more shamed than larger MEN.  Stoopid society.
Off my soap box now.


----------



## MSO13

That was an interesting article @Cordeliere Tim Gunn is becoming much more outspoken recently and I like it. I am an avid Project Runway watcher and I love him. He acts as a mentor to the designers, not a judge or the girl that designed hideous Prom Plus Size clothes would not have won! 

At my heaviest I was squeezing into 14s so I was probably a 16, I'm back to a 10/8 and am aiming for my old 6 as i have some fabulous dresses and coats I'd love to wear again but if I don't make it I am happy with how much more fit and healthy I am-I've been an extremely unhealthy and mushy 2/4 so health is not a good argument. I totally admit that part of my motivation is to wear the clothes I love from some of these designers that don't accommodate most of the population. As someone who has always loved clothes and fashion, it was painful to not be able to wear things I admired so much. That's why I had so many shoes and bags, they always fit. Now I have fewer of everything and at least have an easy time getting dressed. I'm also enjoying the changes I'm making to my overall health and fitness beyond just wearing skinny pants. And even at a 6 most designer stuff is not cut for someone with curves. I have to say I did not enjoy Karl's quote in that article. Most of the world is curvy! And not that I'm looking but I've seen Chanel vintage for sale up to a 50/52 so thats a pretty wide range from a 34/36. 

I don't know if it's entirely accurate though that if you provided better plus sized fashions, it would be a success. So many brands have tried and struggled. Certainly there is a customer for it but there is a bit of truth in various sizes being hard to cut for. My 16 would surely look different than Cordy's 16 since I'm so much shorter  I worked for a few retailers that had Plus collections, the most successful just added sizes in their regular styles. They didn't waver in pattern or cut from an XS to 3X but they were a specialty retailer and had their own stores to place the merchandise in. I can't see NM or Barney's adding in Stella up to a 20 and at designer prices, you want to try things on. Very interesting discussion though. Hopefully someone will figure it out and make a mint while making women feel great about themselves!


----------



## pierina2

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *pierina*, So nice to see you! Great to hear there were no dye runs! Would you mind noted water temp and detergent you used? Gaining courage...




Hmm, can't recall the soap but probably a cashmere wash, in cool but not freezing cold water.


----------



## Cordeliere

Talking about people having different shapes in the same size.   Sometimes I see women with non-standard shapes and their clothes fit perfectly.  I wonder how they do it.   Like a woman with a broad beam and a very tiny waist wearing a pair of pants that fit perfectly.    I fantasize that there is an alternative shopping universe somewhere that I don't know about.


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> Talking about people having different shapes in the same size.   Sometimes I see women with non-standard shapes and their clothes fit perfectly.  I wonder how they do it.   Like a woman with a broad beam and a very tiny waist wearing a pair of pants that fit perfectly.    I fantasize that there is an alternative shopping universe somewhere that I don't know about.



Tailoring! That's the magic though I'm terrible about having things altered to fit me.


----------



## klynneann

MrsOwen3 said:


> Tailoring! That's the magic though I'm terrible about having things altered to fit me.


Finding a good tailor can be difficult...


----------



## MSO13

klynneann said:


> Finding a good tailor can be difficult...


Very true, that is partially why I never get things fitted and learned to hem my pants myself!


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> I want to share this article I just read.   It says what I already know, but boy does it aggravate me to read it.   It is by the former chief creative officer for Liz Claiborne Inc. and judge on Project Runway.  He talks about how the average American woman is between a size 16 and a size 18.   There are 100 million plus size women in American who want to spend money on clothes and designers refuse to make clothes for women larger than a 12.  They don't want clothes out there on people who would ruin their look.   I was a 14 most of my life until I put on enough weight to go to a 16.  There is no point in shopping until I get back to a 14.  Mrs O -- we should start a clothing line that caters to the neglected 100 million.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/post...erm=.ba1bab2a1917&wpisrc=nl_most-draw8&wpmm=1


A great deal of size is regional and 16-.  Point well taken about the designers.  An 8 or a 10 is considered a large today in haute fashiion.  Some do not even go beyond a 10   I get these emails from EU fashiion sites and when I go to look at the item, the largest they have is a 6.  The positive side of not being able to purchase these things, most if not all are horribly expensive and overpriced.  The other thing I find is that they are all cut for the body of a 20 something and that is a whole other issue!  I have a good figure, but I am not 20!


----------



## momasaurus

JUST THIS WEEK I finished watching Project Runway when the plus-sized gal won. I thought her clothes were awful. PASTEL and LACE? UGH. Give me costumes any day, LOL. But did her "win" draw any attention to the issue of designing for the average woman? Was it Heidi's idea to have her win? Honestly, week after week her stuff was bad. I appreciate the issue, though.


----------



## EmileH

Very interesting article Cordie.  Thanks for sharing. The attitudes expressed by Karl but even more so by AandF who sell to young girls are disgusting. 

Today brought some unexpected news at work. Trying to digest it all. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## catsinthebag

momasaurus said:


> JUST THIS WEEK I finished watching Project Runway when the plus-sized gal won. I thought her clothes were awful. PASTEL and LACE? UGH. Give me costumes any day, LOL. But did her "win" draw any attention to the issue of designing for the average woman? Was it Heidi's idea to have her win? Honestly, week after week her stuff was bad. I appreciate the issue, though.



DH and I follow Project Runway too, and I have to say, I agree -- the winning contestant's designs were hideous. It's almost a relief to read Tim Gunn's opinion. These clothes weren't just awful for plus-sized women, they were awful for everyone! 

I admired Christian Siriano the season he won Project Runway -- his designs were so creative and he worked so hard. And when they did the pre-final show where Tim Gunn visits the contestants, they showed that CS was basically sleeping on the floor of his closet in order to have the rest of his small apartment to design in. I loved the way he stepped up to dress Leslie Jones. I think he was quoted as saying something along the lines of, Every girl deserves a pretty dress. My hero.


----------



## momasaurus

catsinthebag said:


> DH and I follow Project Runway too, and I have to say, I agree -- the winning contestant's designs were hideous. It's almost a relief to read Tim Gunn's opinion. These clothes weren't just awful for plus-sized women, they were awful for everyone!
> 
> I admired Christian Siriano the season he won Project Runway -- his designs were so creative and he worked so hard. And when they did the pre-final show where Tim Gunn visits the contestants, they showed that CS was basically sleeping on the floor of his closet in order to have the rest of his small apartment to design in. I loved the way he stepped up to dress Leslie Jones. I think he was quoted as saying something along the lines of, Every girl deserves a pretty dress. My hero.


Siriano's instagram is really fun, BTW. I love him too!


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Talking about people having different shapes in the same size.   Sometimes I see women with non-standard shapes and their clothes fit perfectly.  I wonder how they do it.   Like a woman with a broad beam and a very tiny waist wearing a pair of pants that fit perfectly.    I fantasize that there is an alternative shopping universe somewhere that I don't know about.


Does anyone remember a Velasquez painting of a little girl as a Spanish Infanta?  (this is really going somewhere).   Her dress widened out on the sides, I think it's called panniers (but the dictionary is not agreeing with me ).  (Anyhow, if the dress was bunched up over the hips and was slender on the sides, it'd be a bustle.  Just trying to orient you).  I knew this woman who, when she lost weight, evidently lost in her backside and tum but she remained the same width,like she was wearing panniers.  It was the weirdest thing, the poor girl had to really really slim down to look less wide.   Maybe it was a question of broad shoulders combined with wide hips.   Thank heavens for stretch fabrics.


----------



## eagle1002us

catsinthebag said:


> DH and I follow Project Runway too, and I have to say, I agree -- the winning contestant's designs were hideous. It's almost a relief to read Tim Gunn's opinion. These clothes weren't just awful for plus-sized women, they were awful for everyone!
> 
> I admired Christian Siriano the season he won Project Runway -- his designs were so creative and he worked so hard. And when they did the pre-final show where Tim Gunn visits the contestants, they showed that CS was basically sleeping on the floor of his closet in order to have the rest of his small apartment to design in. I loved the way he stepped up to dress Leslie Jones. I think he was quoted as saying something along the lines of, Every girl deserves a pretty dress. My hero.


*@momasaurus* I couldn't find your original post about the plus size girl winning.  Was that show from a past season?  I vaguely remember some girl who work puffy lavender dresses or was it lavender hair?   There's been a column in Marie Claire I think (I read anything on fashion even if it's not 'age appropriate') which is about a fat girl in a thin world.  Initially, the feature showed this poor girl in puffy dresses and pleated skirts, I don't know what the editors were thinking.  She was a role model for nobody!   It seems in a recent issue the girl lost a bit of weight and she was dressed better, not so much like a clown.   
I think these fantasy editorial pieces are done to show the art community how innovative the fashion world can be.  That is not why I subscribe.
*@catsinthebag*, I liked Christian Siriano very much.  He was a romantic, with (as I remember) highly feminine pieces.  He's the most talented person that show ever had.   
No one in Runway makes suits or at least coordinated jackets and bottoms.   This is a shame.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> I knew this woman who, when she lost weight,* evidently lost in her backside and tum but she remained the same width,*like she was wearing panniers.  It was the weirdest thing, the poor girl had to really really slim down to look less wide.   Maybe it was a question of broad shoulders combined with wide hips.   Thank heavens for stretch fabrics.



OMG  That would be so demoralizing!!!

I think the mention of the plus sized girl winning was in the article I linked to.


----------



## catsinthebag

momasaurus said:


> Siriano's instagram is really fun, BTW. I love him too!



I will check it out. Thanks!


----------



## catsinthebag

eagle1002us said:


> *@momasaurus* I couldn't find your original post about the plus size girl winning.  Was that show from a past season?  I vaguely remember some girl who work puffy lavender dresses or was it lavender hair?   There's been a column in Marie Claire I think (I read anything on fashion even if it's not 'age appropriate') which is about a fat girl in a thin world.  Initially, the feature showed this poor girl in puffy dresses and pleated skirts, I don't know what the editors were thinking.  She was a role model for nobody!   It seems in a recent issue the girl lost a bit of weight and she was dressed better, not so much like a clown.
> I think these fantasy editorial pieces are done to show the art community how innovative the fashion world can be.  That is not why I subscribe.
> *@catsinthebag*, I liked Christian Siriano very much.  He was a romantic, with (as I remember) highly feminine pieces.  He's the most talented person that show ever had.
> No one in Runway makes suits or at least coordinated jackets and bottoms.   This is a shame.



Having to design and make the clothes quickly is such a big part of the show, I'm sure the designers choose dresses over suits and coordinated pants/jackets because I dress is just so much easier to make. They really amp up the time pressure. As talented as Chrisitan Siriano is, part of the reason he won is that he could sew FAST.


----------



## Genie27

I find it exhausting to dig through a whole floor of brands to find the one or two lines that are not too matronly, not too childish, and that are not designed for 6'0 tall ectomorphs. I've found a few mid priced brands that are decent, through trial and error, but I balk at making a quality error at a higher price point. 

Plus when I'm paying in the multiple hundreds and up for a piece, I expect it to fit better than a $99 one.


----------



## gracekelly

How about introducing ageism into the mix of this discussion?  The joke to me is that women of a certain age have more to spend on better clothing, but the clothing is not there for them to buy.  The popular demographic is geared towards their daughters or granddaughters.  Feeling marginalized anyone?  This extends towards hair and make-up as well. Linda Wells, the  founding editor of Allure magazine was dumped for several reasons after 25 years and the fact that she was 56 had to one of them.  The person hired is a late 20's-30 year old.  The thrust of the magazine has been totally taken in that direction and  I decided not renew my 25 year subscription because it does not relate to me in the slightest. I didn't see anything in there for a woman over 25.   When Kaia Gerber, age 15 (yes Cindy Crawford's DD) has been signed  for a beauty campaign, how are we supposed to relate to that?   Grace Mirabella had the right idea almost 30 years ago when she wanted to focus on an older woman because she thought that she had been forgotten.  The magazine lasted for 11 years and was never really successful.  I suspect that she was ahead of her time.


----------



## Cordeliere

Well ladies.  Some of you may remember my determined battle cry of “drop a bra size or bust”.  (Mindi—how ya like that pun?)  Café sitting across Paris and pub hopping across Ireland and Scotland was not a good start to weight loss.  But the first two weeks home, it was back to the diet and at least I got back to where I was before the two vacations.  Then after the NY meetup, DH gave me the worst cold I have ever had in my life.  I have been pathetically weak and ravenously hungry.  I am afraid to get on the scale.  But I can feel my energy returning and the hunger subsiding.  All this talk about no good clothes in a size 16 is motivating me to get disciplined.  Diet and exercise—here I come.


We bought a home gym and exercise bicycle about a month ago.  It is sort of like adopting a puppy.  We have to get to know it and make friends with it.  My first forays into using it were hilarious. 


Have you ever heard the description of a Texan who is all hat and no cows?  Well I was all big dreams and no stamina.  I had fantasies of burning 400 calories a day after I got into it.  My first time on the exercise bicycle I burned…… wait for it…… a total of 12 calories.  To do that, you have to cycle a mile at an incredibly slooooow speed.  I bet there is not another person on the forum who could burn so few calories covering a mile.  After a week, I had worked myself up to a 25 calorie mile.  Eager to make progress, I would do a mile two or three times in the evening.  It was a big day when I burned 75 calories on the exercise bicycle AND took a walk.  But sadly, I was pushing myself too hard and the tendon on the outside of my knee started to complain.  So I had to back off and start pounding the glucosamine drinks.


DH is one of those people who really loves having muscles and is able to get really really strong.  Like bench press 400# strong.  He will go to the gym every day for a year and then just stop for no known reason.  His current dreams are based on what he did formerly.  I have to hand it to him.  He is pushing himself.  He clanks the weights every morning.  And then he is cranky all day from being so tired.  It is Friday night and he fell asleep in his chair at 7:30.   That was 4 hours ago.  But having been through this with him before, I know the next phase will be him admiring his muscles in the mirror and measuring them with a tape measure.  I guess that is the difference between men and women.  Women say “does this dress make me look fat?”  Men say “Look at my arms—do my muscles look big?”


I am sharing these sad fitness stories because I always like it when I hear that there is someone who is worse off than me.  So I thought I would make all of your days, because all of you have to be more fit than I am.  There is also the factor of admitting my pathetic-ness so sort like hitting bottom.  This is my version of “My name is Bill and I am an alcoholic.”  My name is Cordie and I am a couch potato. 


Tomorrow I will amuse you with a few pictures of the exercise room.


----------



## etoile de mer

Cordeliere said:


> Well ladies.  Some of you may remember my determined battle cry of “drop a bra size or bust”.  (Mindi—how ya like that pun?)  Café sitting across Paris and pub hopping across Ireland and Scotland was not a good start to weight loss.  But the first two weeks home, it was back to the diet and at least I got back to where I was before the two vacations.  Then after the NY meetup, DH gave me the worst cold I have ever had in my life.  I have been pathetically weak and ravenously hungry.  I am afraid to get on the scale.  But I can feel my energy returning and the hunger subsiding.  All this talk about no good clothes in a size 16 is motivating me to get disciplined.  Diet and exercise—here I come.
> 
> 
> We bought a home gym and exercise bicycle about a month ago.  It is sort of like adopting a puppy.  We have to get to know it and make friends with it.  My first forays into using it were hilarious.
> 
> 
> Have you ever heard the description of a Texan who is all hat and no cows?  Well I was all big dreams and no stamina.  I had fantasies of burning 400 calories a day after I got into it.  My first time on the exercise bicycle I burned…… wait for it…… a total of 12 calories.  To do that, you have to cycle a mile at an incredibly slooooow speed.  I bet there is not another person on the forum who could burn so few calories covering a mile.  After a week, I had worked myself up to a 25 calorie mile.  Eager to make progress, I would do a mile two or three times in the evening.  It was a big day when I burned 75 calories on the exercise bicycle AND took a walk.  But sadly, I was pushing myself too hard and the tendon on the outside of my knee started to complain.  So I had to back off and start pounding the glucosamine drinks.
> 
> 
> DH is one of those people who really loves having muscles and is able to get really really strong.  Like bench press 400# strong.  He will go to the gym every day for a year and then just stop for no known reason.  His current dreams are based on what he did formerly.  I have to hand it to him.  He is pushing himself.  He clanks the weights every morning.  And then he is cranky all day from being so tired.  It is Friday night and he fell asleep in his chair at 7:30.   That was 4 hours ago.  But having been through this with him before, I know the next phase will be him admiring his muscles in the mirror and measuring them with a tape measure.  I guess that is the difference between men and women.  Women say “does this dress make me look fat?”  Men say “Look at my arms—do my muscles look big?”
> 
> 
> I am sharing these sad fitness stories because I always like it when I hear that there is someone who is worse off than me.  So I thought I would make all of your days, because all of you have to be more fit than I am.  There is also the factor of admitting my pathetic-ness so sort like hitting bottom.  This is my version of “My name is Bill and I am an alcoholic.”  My name is Cordie and I am a couch potato.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will amuse you with a few pictures of the exercise room.



Cordie, you had me laughing, while also feeling so badly for you!  First off, my DH also just shared such a horrendous cold with me (mine took hold on my birthday, last Mon, and I'm just starting to feel human again, today). If yours was anything like mine, you're likely still depleted and exhausted! And then I'm wondering if you might like interval training, better. It's supposed to be more effective, and takes less time. You exert for very short spurts (for example 60 seconds or 30 seconds) and then you back off for another short amount of time. You continue cycling between high exertion, and backing off for a total of 20-30 min. But you could start with a much shorter total time. It's often called HIIT (high intensity interval training) if you want to look into it. You could easily use your exercise bike for this. I've done it on an elliptical trainer, and really like it. My body has always been better suited to short spurts of energy versus long endurance type sports. Long distance running always felt like torture to me! After what's seemed like one thing after another this past year, I haven't been able to keep up with my regular exercise plan, as much as I'd have liked to, and have lost strength. I'm going to start back slowly, so I don't get too discouraged. I'm thinking of getting a Pelotan bike, to use at home. Looking forward to seeing your exercise room pics! Wish we had a spare room, for a proper set-up! We have such things scattered around the house.


----------



## tabbi001

Cordeliere said:


> Well ladies.  Some of you may remember my determined battle cry of “drop a bra size or bust”.  (Mindi—how ya like that pun?)  Café sitting across Paris and pub hopping across Ireland and Scotland was not a good start to weight loss.  But the first two weeks home, it was back to the diet and at least I got back to where I was before the two vacations.  Then after the NY meetup, DH gave me the worst cold I have ever had in my life.  I have been pathetically weak and ravenously hungry.  I am afraid to get on the scale.  But I can feel my energy returning and the hunger subsiding.  All this talk about no good clothes in a size 16 is motivating me to get disciplined.  Diet and exercise—here I come.
> 
> 
> We bought a home gym and exercise bicycle about a month ago.  It is sort of like adopting a puppy.  We have to get to know it and make friends with it.  My first forays into using it were hilarious.
> 
> 
> Have you ever heard the description of a Texan who is all hat and no cows?  Well I was all big dreams and no stamina.  I had fantasies of burning 400 calories a day after I got into it.  My first time on the exercise bicycle I burned…… wait for it…… a total of 12 calories.  To do that, you have to cycle a mile at an incredibly slooooow speed.  I bet there is not another person on the forum who could burn so few calories covering a mile.  After a week, I had worked myself up to a 25 calorie mile.  Eager to make progress, I would do a mile two or three times in the evening.  It was a big day when I burned 75 calories on the exercise bicycle AND took a walk.  But sadly, I was pushing myself too hard and the tendon on the outside of my knee started to complain.  So I had to back off and start pounding the glucosamine drinks.
> 
> 
> DH is one of those people who really loves having muscles and is able to get really really strong.  Like bench press 400# strong.  He will go to the gym every day for a year and then just stop for no known reason.  His current dreams are based on what he did formerly.  I have to hand it to him.  He is pushing himself.  He clanks the weights every morning.  And then he is cranky all day from being so tired.  It is Friday night and he fell asleep in his chair at 7:30.   That was 4 hours ago.  But having been through this with him before, I know the next phase will be him admiring his muscles in the mirror and measuring them with a tape measure.  I guess that is the difference between men and women.  Women say “does this dress make me look fat?”  Men say “Look at my arms—do my muscles look big?”
> 
> 
> I am sharing these sad fitness stories because I always like it when I hear that there is someone who is worse off than me.  So I thought I would make all of your days, because all of you have to be more fit than I am.  There is also the factor of admitting my pathetic-ness so sort like hitting bottom.  This is my version of “My name is Bill and I am an alcoholic.”  My name is Cordie and I am a couch potato.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will amuse you with a few pictures of the exercise room.


Cordy you are making me feel guilty about myself. I think I maybe a bit younger than you? (I'm 33) but every morning when I wake up I have backaches. Standing for long periods of time, my knees and calves hurt. I absolutely have no physical exertion whatsoever. I just wake up, go to work, then back to bed. I know I should start attempting to be fit... but I just don't have the energy for it. So... did I make you feel better by being worse? 
I envy MrsOwen. She was determined to get her weightloss. If only there was a way to lose weight just by thinking about it...


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> *@momasaurus* I couldn't find your original post about the plus size girl winning.  Was that show from a past season?  I vaguely remember some girl who work puffy lavender dresses or was it lavender hair?   There's been a column in Marie Claire I think (I read anything on fashion even if it's not 'age appropriate') which is about a fat girl in a thin world.  Initially, the feature showed this poor girl in puffy dresses and pleated skirts, I don't know what the editors were thinking.  She was a role model for nobody!   It seems in a recent issue the girl lost a bit of weight and she was dressed better, not so much like a clown.
> I think these fantasy editorial pieces are done to show the art community how innovative the fashion world can be.  That is not why I subscribe.
> *@catsinthebag*, I liked Christian Siriano very much.  He was a romantic, with (as I remember) highly feminine pieces.  He's the most talented person that show ever had.
> No one in Runway makes suits or at least coordinated jackets and bottoms.   This is a shame.


It was the gal who won just last year. Ashley Neil Tipton. Purple hair, yes, and quite large herself. Seemed sweet but also a bit devious. I think everyone hated her. I no longer follow America's Top Model (do they still have that?) but I remember at least one plus-sized feature, maybe a winner. It is a shameful state of affairs for sure, when designers admit they are repelled by large bodies.


----------



## momasaurus

gracekelly said:


> How about introducing ageism into the mix of this discussion?  The joke to me is that women of a certain age have more to spend on better clothing, but the clothing is not there for them to buy.  The popular demographic is geared towards their daughters or granddaughters.  Feeling marginalized anyone?  This extends towards hair and make-up as well. Linda Wells, the  founding editor of Allure magazine was dumped for several reasons after 25 years and the fact that she was 56 had to one of them.  The person hired is a late 20's-30 year old.  The thrust of the magazine has been totally taken in that direction and  I decided not renew my 25 year subscription because it does not relate to me in the slightest. I didn't see anything in there for a woman over 25.   When Kaia Gerber, age 15 (yes Cindy Crawford's DD) has been signed  for a beauty campaign, how are we supposed to relate to that?   Grace Mirabella had the right idea almost 30 years ago when she wanted to focus on an older woman because she thought that she had been forgotten.  The magazine lasted for 11 years and was never really successful.  I suspect that she was ahead of her time.


I loved Mirabella (wasn't that the name of the magazine?) and its ethos.


----------



## EmileH

Cordie, don't feel badly. Overcoming the inertia to start is the most difficult part. So sorry that you caught a miserable cold too. I do really well for long stretches of time and then something happens and I stop. It's really hard to restart again. One trick that I try is to find a TV series that I have never seen in Netflix. I only watch it while exercising. That keeps me coming back the next day. It's good to get through the cardio but probably too distracting for weights etc.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, moma, for mentioning Ashley Nell Tipton's name.  I know no one meant any harm, but seeing her referred to as "that plus-sized girl" troubled me.  Would any of us be comfortable identifying someone as "that [racial identity] girl"?  I don't disagree with Tim Gunn, actually, that her clothes were not attractive and that her win was tokenism, yet the hostility she has faced since (not here, but in the non-tPF world ) seems in part still grounded in the fact of her designing for, and being, more than sample size.  And truly, I don't think she was devious.  It's nervy of me to diagnosis her based on a heavily edited, televised view of her. but I think she was damaged.  Growing up as a physically larger person--especially a woman--in this culture has a way of doing that.  Her purple hair and somewhat over-the-top, girly style were her way of saying, "You may not want to look at me, world, but I am here anyway."  IMO, anyhow.
And, yes, a very valid response is, "What do you know, Mindi?"  Alternatively, "Do I know you?"


----------



## Mindi B

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cordie, don't feel badly. Overcoming the inertia to start is the most difficult part. So sorry that you caught a miserable cold too. I do really well for long stretches of time and then something happens and I stop. It's really hard to restart again. One trick that I try is to find a TV series that I have never seen in Netflix. I only watch it while exercising. That keeps me coming back the next day. It's good to get through the cardio but probably too distracting for weights etc.



This--ITA.  I have been "off" this year, too, due to surgery, and it is the hardest thing in the world to get going again.  My yoga instructor LOVES working out and does it all day, every day.  I so wish I felt that way.  I hate it.


----------



## momasaurus

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, moma, for mentioning Ashley Nell Tipton's name.  I know no one meant any harm, but seeing her referred to as "that plus-sized girl" troubled me.  Would any of us be comfortable identifying someone as "that [racial identity] girl"?  I don't disagree with Tim Gunn, actually, that her clothes were not attractive and that her win was tokenism, yet the hostility she has faced since (not here, but in the non-tPF world ) seems in part still grounded in the fact of her designing for, and being, more than sample size.  And truly, I don't think she was devious.  It's nervy of me to diagnosis her based on a heavily edited, televised view of her. but I think she was damaged.  Growing up as a physically larger person--especially a woman--in this culture has a way of doing that.  Her purple hair and somewhat over-the-top, girly style was her way of saying, "You may not want to look at me, world, but I am here anyway."  IMO, anyway.
> And, yes, a very valid response is, "What do you know, Mindi?"  Alternatively, "Do I know you?"


All true!! I am terrible with names. There was one girl (who befriended/defended Ashley, I think) who had the most annoying, horrible, nasal voice. I can only identify her by that, LOL


----------



## Mindi B

I do get that, moma.  I would hate to hear how I might be identified in shorthand.  Maybe as. . . . No, it's too scary.  I can't go there.


----------



## catsinthebag

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, moma, for mentioning Ashley Nell Tipton's name.  I know no one meant any harm, but seeing her referred to as "that plus-sized girl" troubled me.  Would any of us be comfortable identifying someone as "that [racial identity] girl"?  I don't disagree with Tim Gunn, actually, that her clothes were not attractive and that her win was tokenism, yet the hostility she has faced since (not here, but in the non-tPF world ) seems in part still grounded in the fact of her designing for, and being, more than sample size.  And truly, I don't think she was devious.  It's nervy of me to diagnosis her based on a heavily edited, televised view of her. but I think she was damaged.  Growing up as a physically larger person--especially a woman--in this culture has a way of doing that.  Her purple hair and somewhat over-the-top, girly style were her way of saying, "You may not want to look at me, world, but I am here anyway."  IMO, anyhow.
> And, yes, a very valid response is, "What do you know, Mindi?"  Alternatively, "Do I know you?"



I hear you on people referring to Ashley Neil Tipton as "the plus sized girl" being troubling, but in this case, she really marketed herself that way. She came on calling herself "the fat girl" and proclaimed it her mission to create a line for plus-size women. A lot of the time, she seemed to dress to accentuate her size. I know the show is heavily edited, but she often seemed defensive and back-stabby and it was really hard to like her. Although come to think of it, I had trouble liking any of the contestants that season, except maybe the girl who wore the fanny pack who was (IMO) wonderfully down to earth. I didn't like ANT, but there was an episode where most of the other female contestants ganged up on her to try to get her off the show. In one episode, they had to pick teams and although she had won a couple of challenges, she was still picked last. Whether this was fat-shaming or the other contestants just not liking her is hard to tell. What really strikes me in the end is that the fact that she won with those horrible, ugly dresses tells me the talent level on the whole wasn't that high that season. I want to believe if someone really good and innovative had been on, they would have been able to beat her. But maybe I'm just naive!


----------



## scarf1

Oh


Cordeliere said:


> Well ladies.  Some of you may remember my determined battle cry of “drop a bra size or bust”.  (Mindi—how ya like that pun?)  Café sitting across Paris and pub hopping across Ireland and Scotland was not a good start to weight loss.  But the first two weeks home, it was back to the diet and at least I got back to where I was before the two vacations.  Then after the NY meetup, DH gave me the worst cold I have ever had in my life.  I have been pathetically weak and ravenously hungry.  I am afraid to get on the scale.  But I can feel my energy returning and the hunger subsiding.  All this talk about no good clothes in a size 16 is motivating me to get disciplined.  Diet and exercise—here I come.
> 
> 
> We bought a home gym and exercise bicycle about a month ago.  It is sort of like adopting a puppy.  We have to get to know it and make friends with it.  My first forays into using it were hilarious.
> 
> 
> Have you ever heard the description of a Texan who is all hat and no cows?  Well I was all big dreams and no stamina.  I had fantasies of burning 400 calories a day after I got into it.  My first time on the exercise bicycle I burned…… wait for it…… a total of 12 calories.  To do that, you have to cycle a mile at an incredibly slooooow speed.  I bet there is not another person on the forum who could burn so few calories covering a mile.  After a week, I had worked myself up to a 25 calorie mile.  Eager to make progress, I would do a mile two or three times in the evening.  It was a big day when I burned 75 calories on the exercise bicycle AND took a walk.  But sadly, I was pushing myself too hard and the tendon on the outside of my knee started to complain.  So I had to back off and start pounding the glucosamine drinks.
> 
> 
> DH is one of those people who really loves having muscles and is able to get really really strong.  Like bench press 400# strong.  He will go to the gym every day for a year and then just stop for no known reason.  His current dreams are based on what he did formerly.  I have to hand it to him.  He is pushing himself.  He clanks the weights every morning.  And then he is cranky all day from being so tired.  It is Friday night and he fell asleep in his chair at 7:30.   That was 4 hours ago.  But having been through this with him before, I know the next phase will be him admiring his muscles in the mirror and measuring them with a tape measure.  I guess that is the difference between men and women.  Women say “does this dress make me look fat?”  Men say “Look at my arms—do my muscles look big?”
> 
> 
> I am sharing these sad fitness stories because I always like it when I hear that there is someone who is worse off than me.  So I thought I would make all of your days, because all of you have to be more fit than I am.  There is also the factor of admitting my pathetic-ness so sort like hitting bottom.  This is my version of “My name is Bill and I am an alcoholic.”  My name is Cordie and I am a couch potato.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will amuse you with a few pictures of the exercise room.[/QUOTE
> You had me laughing! I admit we have had at least 2 exercycles in this house. I never could get into it.
> DH used them for awhile.
> For me, walking is what I do now.


----------



## etoile de mer

pierina2 said:


> Hmm, can't recall the soap but probably a cashmere wash, in cool but not freezing cold water.



Thank you!


----------



## catsinthebag

gracekelly said:


> How about introducing ageism into the mix of this discussion?  The joke to me is that women of a certain age have more to spend on better clothing, but the clothing is not there for them to buy.  The popular demographic is geared towards their daughters or granddaughters.  Feeling marginalized anyone?  This extends towards hair and make-up as well. Linda Wells, the  founding editor of Allure magazine was dumped for several reasons after 25 years and the fact that she was 56 had to one of them.  The person hired is a late 20's-30 year old.  The thrust of the magazine has been totally taken in that direction and  I decided not renew my 25 year subscription because it does not relate to me in the slightest. I didn't see anything in there for a woman over 25.   When Kaia Gerber, age 15 (yes Cindy Crawford's DD) has been signed  for a beauty campaign, how are we supposed to relate to that?   Grace Mirabella had the right idea almost 30 years ago when she wanted to focus on an older woman because she thought that she had been forgotten.  The magazine lasted for 11 years and was never really successful.  I suspect that she was ahead of her time.



Yes! I'm a size 4-6, but just turned 50 this year and shopping is a PITA. Last time I went shopping for jeans, I ended up asking the sales person if, in their dozens or maybe hundreds of pairs of jeans, they had a single pair of straight leg jeans. Not skinny jeans, not low-rise, not high-rise, not extremely long flared boot-cut, just plain old straight leg jeans. Everything is cut skinny right now, and I personally don't want my jeans to fit like leggings. It makes me feel like my thighs are two sausage casings. Other clothes are just as difficult. I don't want to look like Jackie Kennedy in the 50s, nor to I want to bare my midriff. 

I look younger than I am, so maybe I could carry some of these styles off, but I don't want to. I want to look contemporary but not like I'm trying to be 20. Not to mention so many sweaters are ginormously oversized. I don't mind a little length, but everything is so boxy. If I wore what was readily available, I'd have the sausage casings on the bottom and a big boxy tent on the top! This should not be so difficult, but it is.


----------



## Mindi B

Catsinthebag, isn't there maybe a little similarity between Ashley Nell Tipton declaring herself "the fat girl" (when, let's face it, that's how most people see her--she might as well embrace it) and your telling us your (small) size and the fact that you look younger than your age?  Your slenderness and youthful appearance are fun and wonderful and worth enjoying, but isn't the real difference between my saying, "Good for you, catsinthebag, I bet you look amazing" and saying, "Negative, fat-focused reactions are ANT's fault, since she drew attention to her size" a function of WHAT size is being discussed?
And as for "dressing to accentuate her size": I totally understand what you mean and I don't disagree, but I do find it interesting that we all sort of automatically assume that she shouldn't.  Why shouldn't she?  Smaller women dress to accentuate THEIR size. . . And in fact, right now oversized looks are in, so sample size women are chic for wearing garments that make them look larger than they are, but plus-sized women are slovenly for NOT dressing to look smaller than they are?
I am truly not picking a fight with you--You didn't say anything wrong.  I am just unpacking the way our culture thinks--myself included.  I find it interesting and sort of insidious.
Hope this doesn't come across as judgmental or preachy.  I am just pondering out loud and I am by NO means immune to societal attitudes. Quite the opposite.


----------



## catsinthebag

Mindi B said:


> Catsinthebag, isn't there maybe a little similarity between Ashley Nell Tipton declaring herself "the fat girl" (when, let's face it, that's how most people see her--she might as well embrace it) and your telling us your (small) size and the fact that you look younger than your age?  Your slenderness and youthful appearance are fun and wonderful and worth enjoying, but isn't the real difference between my saying, "Good for you, catsinthebag, I bet you look amazing" and saying, "Negative, fat-focused reactions are ANT's fault, since she drew attention to her size" a function of WHAT size is being discussed?
> And as for "dressing to accentuate her size": I totally understand what you mean and I don't disagree, but I do find it interesting that we all sort of automatically assume that she shouldn't.  Why shouldn't she?  Smaller women dress to accentuate THEIR size. . . And in fact, right now oversized looks are in, so sample size women are chic for wearing garments that make them look larger than they are, but plus-sized women are slovenly for NOT dressing to look smaller than they are?
> I am truly not picking a fight with you--You didn't say anything wrong.  I am just unpacking the way our culture thinks--myself included.  I find it interesting and sort of insidious.
> Hope this doesn't come across as judgmental or preachy.  I am just pondering out loud and I am by NO means immune to societal attitudes. Quite the opposite.



Hi Mindi,

I truly did not mean to toot my own horn or say how wonderful I look -- most days, I look in the mirror with at best a sigh and at worst a ton of self-judgment. The point I was trying to make (and doing a poor job of it) is that if it's difficult for me to find clothes when I'm a size stores tend to carry, how hard must it be for someone who is a size 16? 

Funny thing is, the world I lived in as a kid/teenager was gymnastics. I was a 5'6", broad-shouldered giant in a world of girls who were all tiny compared to me. So regardless of my actual size, I still see myself as a large person. How screwed up is that!

I hear what you're saying about how our culture thinks. I do see myself falling into that. On the one hand, we should not discriminate. On the other, we are facing a national health crisis because of the obesity epidemic. The number of overweight children we see now is astounding. But how can we talk about health when everyone is so hypersensitive to being discriminatory or discriminated against? 

Something is really wrong with our culture, that is for sure. How fashion designers stay in business is beyond me, when there are simply not enough 20-year-old, 6-foot-tall ectomorphs to buy all their clothes. There doesn't seem to be a middle ground, an "average," anymore. Everyone on TV and in the movies is either plus-size or skinny. And that's before we get to the fact that no one is allowed to have a wrinkle. Are we lucky, at a certain age, to have enough fat in our butts to be able to inject it into our faces? Only half kidding here. It's a warped world, that's for sure.


----------



## Mindi B

catsinthebag, you're so right about the rampant size-ism AND age-ism in our culture, and it is chiefly directed against women.  Would a woman of Harrison Ford's age still be cast as a lead?  Would a female director the age of Clint Eastwood be trusted to helm a major motion picture?  Actress Melissa McCarthy was called "a female hippo" by idiot critic Rex Reed.  Were male comedic actors like John Belushi, John Candy, Chris Farley pilloried for being big? Nooooo.  Look at the trouble even wonderful actresses like Meryl Streep and ANY female director, of ANY age, have in getting meaningful work. We are silencing a huge part of our population for no good reason except an evolutionarily-based and culturally-supported preference for physical markers of youth and fecundity.  At this point in our species' history, we really should do better.
And lol at butt-fat facials!  I think it was Catherine Deneuve who said that once we reach a certain age, "it's either your face or your fanny."  She was so right.
Of course obesity is correlated with heart disease, diabetes, etc.  But science is not yet entirely sure how that correlation plays out.  It is too simplistic to assume fat=unhealthy (or skinny=healthy).  And weight is majorly biologically determined, not inevitably due to laziness or gluttony.  So we need to work hard to separate the encouragement of good health habits, in everyone, from some sort of "aesthetic-," stereotype-based hostility against larger-bodied people.  IMO.  But again, I am no expert--just an interested observer of this for-sure warped world!


----------



## etoile de mer

What's everyone reading? Here's a pic of some books I've enjoyed over the summer. Major Pettigrew's Last Stand was very charming. I'm part way through Belgravia, and it reminds me a bit of Edith Warton's writing, similar themes. The Summer Before the War reminded me of Jane Austen's writing.


----------



## EmileH

etoile de mer said:


> View attachment 3463516
> 
> What's everyone reading? Here's a pic of some books I've enjoyed over the summer. Major Pettigrew's Last Stand was very charming. I'm part way through Belgravia, and it reminds me a bit of Edith Warton's writing, similar themes. The Summer Before the War reminded me of Jane Austen's writing.



OH these all look very good. Your reading taste is similar to mine. Thanks for sharing. I read nothing but work related things all summer. And tpf.


----------



## lanit

etoile de mer said:


> View attachment 3463516
> 
> What's everyone reading? Here's a pic of some books I've enjoyed over the summer. Major Pettigrew's Last Stand was very charming. I'm part way through Belgravia, and it reminds me a bit of Edith Warton's writing, similar themes. The Summer Before the War reminded me of Jane Austen's writing.



Loved Ms. Pettigrews Last Stand! I also enjoyed Where'd You Go Bernadette and REALLY LOVED Elegance of the Hedgehog!


----------



## etoile de mer

Pocketbook Pup said:


> OH these all look very good. Your reading taste is similar to mine. Thanks for sharing. I read nothing but work related things all summer. And tpf.



Hoping you'll have time to escape into some novels, soon!


----------



## etoile de mer

lanit said:


> Loved Ms. Pettigrews Last Stand! I also enjoyed Where'd You Go Bernadette and REALLY LOVED Elegance of the Hedgehog!



Hi *lanit*, nice to see you! Thanks so much for popping in with your recent favorites.  I'm a bit of a book glutton, I read about one a week, so I love hearing recommendations!


----------



## katekluet

Have enjoyed the same books! I recently read and liked Before the Fall and also Enchanted Islands


----------



## klynneann

I was a voracious reader as a child and continued to read quite a bit through my 20's, but ever since law school I don't do much pleasure reading. Now when I do read, I find myself drawn more to non- fiction. Had anyone read any good non- fiction books recently?


----------



## etoile de mer

katekluet said:


> Have enjoyed the same books! I recently read and liked Before the Fall and also Enchanted Islands



Hi *kate*! We seem to always like the same books!  Hadn't heard of Enchanted Islands. Hope you received my PM reply. I'm not used to the new system!


----------



## etoile de mer

klynneann said:


> I was a voracious reader as a child and continued to read quite a bit through my 20's, but ever since law school I don't do much pleasure reading. Now when I do read, I find myself drawn more to non- fiction. Had anyone read any good non- fiction books recently?



Hi *klynneann*, I love non-fiction, too! I'm not sure what your interests are, but here are some I really enjoyed. None are new releases, and I read them quite a while ago, but I held onto them, meaning I'd read them again!


----------



## EmileH

klynneann said:


> I was a voracious reader as a child and continued to read quite a bit through my 20's, but ever since law school I don't do much pleasure reading. Now when I do read, I find myself drawn more to non- fiction. Had anyone read any good non- fiction books recently?



I sympathize. I loved to read in my younger days. I consider it the key to my success. Medical school ruined that for me. I keep thinking I need to get back to it. It's odd how our professional training changes us.


----------



## katekluet

Klynnanne, The Immortal Irishman is excellently written and the amazing bio of a man who was in an Irish uprising, transported to Tasmania, became a general in the American Civil War and then Governor of Montana! 
Lanit, I am glad you liked Bernadette, I did also, it is so quirky. 
One of the best features of being retired is lots of time to read!


----------



## klynneann

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *klynneann*, I love non-fiction, too! I'm not sure what your interests are, but here are some I really enjoyed. None are new releases, and I read them quite a while ago, but I held onto them, meaning I'd read them again!
> View attachment 3463708
> View attachment 3463709
> View attachment 3463710





katekluet said:


> Klynnanne, The Immortal Irishman is excellently written and the amazing bio of a man who was in an Irish uprising, transported to Tasmania, became a general in the American Civil War and then Governor of Montana!
> Lanit, I am glad you liked Bernadette, I did also, it is so quirky.
> One of the best features of being retired is lots of time to read!


Wow, thank you both - I will definitely check these out! Maybe they will get me started reading again.


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I sympathize. I loved to read in my younger days. I consider it the key to my success. Medical school ruined that for me. I keep thinking I need to get back to it. It's odd how our professional training changes us.


I feel like my vocabulary has been suffering because of it. I think it's because there's sooo much reading you have to do for school, once you're no longer forced to do it, it's almost a relief. And then maybe a little difficult to remember the time when you used you enjoy it.


----------



## EmileH

klynneann said:


> I feel like my vocabulary has been suffering because of it. I think it's because there's sooo much reading you have to do for school, once you're no longer forced to do it, it's almost a relief. And then maybe a little difficult to remember the time when you used you enjoy it.



I feel exactly the same. In high school there was a point at which I somehow switched from more of an English/ history person to a science and math person. Then as my education progressed my focus became more and more narrow. Not only has my vocabulary suffered, but I feel like the whole way by brain is wired to think has changed. (That doesn't sound very scientific does it?) Let's both try to battle back.


----------



## eagle1002us

catsinthebag said:


> I hear you on people referring to Ashley Neil Tipton as "the plus sized girl" being troubling, but in this case, she really marketed herself that way. She came on calling herself "the fat girl" and proclaimed it her mission to create a line for plus-size women. A lot of the time, she seemed to dress to accentuate her size. I know the show is heavily edited, but she often seemed defensive and back-stabby and it was really hard to like her. Although come to think of it, I had trouble liking any of the contestants that season, except maybe the girl who wore the fanny pack who was (IMO) wonderfully down to earth. I didn't like ANT, but there was an episode where most of the other female contestants ganged up on her to try to get her off the show. In one episode, they had to pick teams and although she had won a couple of challenges, she was still picked last. Whether this was fat-shaming or the other contestants just not liking her is hard to tell. What really strikes me in the end is that the fact that she won with those horrible, ugly dresses tells me the talent level on the whole wasn't that high that season. I want to believe if someone really good and innovative had been on, they would have been able to beat her. But maybe I'm just naive!


On Runway, she seemed "in your face" with the outspoken way she dressed.   It was like she was daring people to diss her.  I guess I expected a future arbiter of fashion to dress in a way that's tasteful (altho the definition of that is up to the beholder, I guess).   I know fashion is supposed to be provocative and I accept that, that's what makes it fun and engaging and sometimes a "what were they thinking?" moment.    However, I personally didn't find anything admirable or interesting about the purple hair and flouncy dress.   We've seen that before .   Wouldn't it be nice if she dressed differently but in a way that gave a fashionable edge to a plus size?  Invent another dress, do something!!!
Sorry for rant.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoile de mer said:


> View attachment 3463516
> 
> What's everyone reading? Here's a pic of some books I've enjoyed over the summer. Major Pettigrew's Last Stand was very charming. I'm part way through Belgravia, and it reminds me a bit of Edith Warton's writing, similar themes. The Summer Before the War reminded me of Jane Austen's writing.


I love Edith Wharton, especially, The House of Mirth.   Loved the movie, too.   Obviously Lily Bart lived in an era where nobody ever accused another person of sharing too much information.  It's like social interaction was really scripted: some things are ok to say and others, not.  I vaguely remember that Tamara Janowitz's Slaves of New York had a similar theme but it's been 15 years since I read it.


----------



## catsinthebag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I sympathize. I loved to read in my younger days. I consider it the key to my success. Medical school ruined that for me. I keep thinking I need to get back to it. It's odd how our professional training changes us.





klynneann said:


> I feel like my vocabulary has been suffering because of it. I think it's because there's sooo much reading you have to do for school, once you're no longer forced to do it, it's almost a relief. And then maybe a little difficult to remember the time when you used you enjoy it.



Funny you both should say that ... I was an English major and had to read so much literature for school that my reading dropped off after graduating. I read a lot of not-so-high-brow stuff (does the genre called "chick lit" still exist?) and then some non-fiction and lately, lots of news articles which are, frankly, depressing. It may be time to escape into a good novel again.


----------



## catsinthebag

eagle1002us said:


> On Runway, she seemed "in your face" with the outspoken way she dressed.   It was like she was daring people to diss her.  I guess I expected a future arbiter of fashion to dress in a way that's tasteful (altho the definition of that is up to the beholder, I guess).   I know fashion is supposed to be provocative and I accept that, that's what makes it fun and engaging and sometimes a "what were they thinking?" moment.    However, I personally didn't find anything admirable or interesting about the purple hair and flouncy dress.   We've seen that before .   Wouldn't it be nice if she dressed differently but in a way that gave a fashionable edge to a plus size?  Invent another dress, do something!!!
> Sorry for rant.



No apology necessary, I felt the same way. It seems Tim Gunn may have as well! I wouldn't have minded her personality (reality TV lives for "difficult" personalities, doesn't it?), but I just found her designs to be unflattering -- not just for plus-size women, but for anyone.


----------



## 911snowball

Dear Pocketbook Pup:  Do not despair- your transition to math/science person did not affect your precise and beautiful writing style. I have been following this thread for a bit and your posts are always written with such clear, concise wording and always with perfect punctuation.  It is very distinctive, I own a business and I was reviewing some application forms for new employees and I am so disappointed at the lack of ability for young people to write well.  They can text but when it comes to composing a simple letter it just falls apart.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very interesting article Cordie.  Thanks for sharing. The attitudes expressed by Karl but even more so by AandF who sell to young girls are disgusting.
> 
> Today brought some unexpected news at work. Trying to digest it all.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend.


Hope the news wasn't too disconcerting.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I feel exactly the same. In high school there was a point at which I somehow switched from more of an English/ history person to a science and math person. Then as my education progressed my focus became more and more narrow. Not only has my vocabulary suffered, but I feel like the whole way by brain is wired to think has changed. (That doesn't sound very scientific does it?) Let's both try to battle back.


I don't think that this is the only answer.  There has been such a dumbing down in society that most things that you are exposed to use fairly simple language/vocabulary.  Everything is visual.  People use a limited number of words to describe things and emoticons.  Sad.    *see what I mean* 

I watched Project Runway and saw Ashley Nell Tipton and her clothing.  Some of it wasn't bad, but many of the things that she and others made were pretty tacky.  The show had an agenda and she was able to stick it out long enough so they could give her the win.  BTW, the one thing that gets me going is the unceasing adoration of Heidi and her fashion sense.  When she is off the show and at an event she usually looks terrible and tacky.


----------



## gracekelly

catsinthebag said:


> Funny you both should say that ... I was an English major and had to read so much literature for school that my reading dropped off after graduating. I read a lot of not-so-high-brow stuff (does the genre called "chick lit" still exist?) and then some non-fiction and lately, lots of news articles which are, frankly, depressing. It may be time to escape into a good novel again.


DH and I just read Girl on the Train and neither of us could believe that this was considered a good book.  I will take Jane Austen or Edith Wharton any day!


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> Dear Pocketbook Pup:  Do not despair- your transition to math/science person did not affect your precise and beautiful writing style. I have been following this thread for a bit and your posts are always written with such clear, concise wording and always with perfect punctuation.  It is very distinctive, I own a business and I was reviewing some application forms for new employees and I am so disappointed at the lack of ability for young people to write well.  They can text but when it comes to composing a simple letter it just falls apart.




That's very kind of you. Thank you. I do feel that I am very sloppy at times. My old eyes don't help. 




CapriTrotteur said:


> Hope the news wasn't too disconcerting.



Thank you dear. Time will tell. Hugs.


----------



## eagle1002us

Speaking of reading, last week's NY Times book review mentioned briefly Kazuo Ishiguro's book, An Artist of the Floating World.  He wrote The Remains of the Day, which I have not read but seen and saw the movie many times.  I usually don't read fiction.  Plus, I can't put down fiction books, which I find annoying.  Nonfiction, especially history and biographies, are easier to put down and pick up again.  So, I stayed up all night (literally, insomnia), reading that short paperback.  Then I looked up on the web what it meant.   It's about an artist who worked as a propagandist during Imperial Japan.   
I should be reading about climate change economics.   Now that's material that's easy to put down.   In the 1st two years of college I took English lit, and history but then got into a math/stat treadmill to up my skills for econ.  My fav stuff is biographies and early 20th century history thru WW1 and WWII.  I just finished reading The Devil's Disciples about Hitler's inner circle.  That was a great book.  Last year I read the first part of a 2 part Stalin bio (2nd part not yet issued)  by Stephen Kotkin -- excellent  -- and another Stalin bio.   For the last couple of years I've been reading a lot about WW1.  Love royal dynasties that screw up.


----------



## etoile de mer

eagle1002us said:


> I love Edith Wharton, especially, The House of Mirth.   Loved the movie, too.   Obviously Lily Bart lived in an era where nobody ever accused another person of sharing too much information.  It's like social interaction was really scripted: some things are ok to say and others, not.  I vaguely remember that Tamara Janowitz's Slaves of New York had a similar theme but it's been 15 years since I read it.



I'm still part way through the book Belgravia, and I'm thinking, due to all that's unspoken, it isn't going to end well! And if it does, it will be very messy until then! It's set in Victorian England, and the rules of the social structure could certainly be suffocating to any independent thinkers. And so much was left unsaid due to possible social implications.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoile de mer said:


> I'm still part way through the book Belgravia, and I'm thinking, due to all that's unspoken, it isn't going to end well! And if it does, it will be very messy until then! It's set in Victorian England, and the rules of the social structure could certainly be suffocating to any independent thinkers. And so much was left unsaid due to possible social implications.


I will look up Belgravia.


----------



## katekluet

I'm in the middle of Belgravia now also....
Just saw The Light Between the Oceans....liked the book, the movie is beautiful and well acted but over long we thought.


----------



## tabbi001

Is the book Belgravia any good? I think I need to destress and find a good book... I kinda miss being a nerd. When I was in 5th grade I started reading Anne Rice (way before Tom Cruise and Brad Pitt made it into a movie) and I had to have a dictionary by my side because the words were so difficult! I miss that... and I miss being a bookworm


----------



## Serena88

tabbi001 said:


> Is the book Belgravia any good? I think I need to destress and find a good book... I kinda miss being a nerd. When I was in 5th grade I started reading Anne Rice (way before Tom Cruise and Brad Pitt made it into a movie) and I had to have a dictionary by my side because the words were so difficult! I miss that... and I miss being a bookworm



Anne rice [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## prepster

tabbi001 said:


> Is the book Belgravia any good? I think I need to destress and find a good book... I kinda miss being a nerd. When I was in 5th grade I started reading Anne Rice (way before Tom Cruise and Brad Pitt made it into a movie) and I had to have a dictionary by my side because the words were so difficult! I miss that... and I miss being a bookworm



I love it.  JF is so good at creating all of the rich details of another time--the clothes, the houses, the mannerisms.  It's a fun escape.  Waiting for the next installment...


----------



## tabbi001

Serena88 said:


> Anne rice [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


What's your favorite book? I loved the tale of the body thief but didn't really like memnoch so much so didn't the follow the series anymore. I did enjoy vittorio and pandora


----------



## tabbi001

prepster said:


> I love it.  JF is so good at creating all of the rich details of another time--the clothes, the houses, the mannerisms.  It's a fun escape.  Waiting for the next installment...


Thanks! Will look into it


----------



## catsinthebag

tabbi001 said:


> Is the book Belgravia any good? I think I need to destress and find a good book... I kinda miss being a nerd. When I was in 5th grade I started reading Anne Rice (way before Tom Cruise and Brad Pitt made it into a movie) and I had to have a dictionary by my side because the words were so difficult! I miss that... and I miss being a bookworm



Wow, Tabbi, you were way ahead of me! I think in 5th grade I was still reading Nancy Drew mysteries, or maybe starting on Judy Blume. Didn't get to Anne Rice until my 20s. Loved the world she created!


----------



## etoile de mer

eagle1002us said:


> I will look up Belgravia.





tabbi001 said:


> Is the book Belgravia any good? I think I need to destress and find a good book... I kinda miss being a nerd. When I was in 5th grade I started reading Anne Rice (way before Tom Cruise and Brad Pitt made it into a movie) and I had to have a dictionary by my side because the words were so difficult! I miss that... and I miss being a bookworm



I've enjoyed Belgravia, so far. Here's a link to a New York Times review, for anyone interested.
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/17/b...wnton-abbey-creator-julian-fellowes.html?_r=0

And for those needing an alternate way to de-stress, there's Slow TV from Norway, via Netflix!
https://www.visitnorway.com/media/n...-world-can-experience-the-slow-tv-phenomenon/


----------



## cremel

etoile de mer said:


> I've enjoyed Belgravia, so far. Here's a link to a New York Times review, for anyone interested.
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/17/b...wnton-abbey-creator-julian-fellowes.html?_r=0
> 
> And for those needing an alternate way to de-stress, there's Slow TV from Norway, via Netflix!
> https://www.visitnorway.com/media/n...-world-can-experience-the-slow-tv-phenomenon/



Sounds interesting. Thanks for sharing Etoile.
I am watching Blacklist on Netflix with DH but making very slow progress ( only a couple of episodes a week). Drama or suspense or thriller or sometimes action could all be interesting to me. I just cannot do horror movies. [emoji33][emoji33]

We escaped from the kids and watched Sully on the weekend. I love Tom Hanks that I want to see all his movies [emoji23][emoji23]though his recent ones are not as great as Forrest Gump etc.  

I missed Hugh Grant new movie and have to rent DVD later.


----------



## Serena88

tabbi001 said:


> What's your favorite book? I loved the tale of the body thief but didn't really like memnoch so much so didn't the follow the series anymore. I did enjoy vittorio and pandora



I was reading the one with Tarquin Blackwood some (oh my gosh, 10) years ago while I was still in high school!! I believe its name in English is the Blackwood Manor or something? In Italian it was "il vampiro di Blackwood"  Blackwood's vampire!

I love every single character!! Armand is amazing [emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> Is the book Belgravia any good? I think I need to destress and find a good book... I kinda miss being a nerd. When I was in 5th grade I started reading Anne Rice (way before Tom Cruise and Brad Pitt made it into a movie) and I had to have a dictionary by my side because the words were so difficult! I miss that... and I miss being a bookworm



I am probably the slowest reader on earth. ) I still have not finished the books that I started 8 months ago, a book related to cooking/restaurant, kitchen confidential, and another one Almost French.


----------



## tabbi001

catsinthebag said:


> Wow, Tabbi, you were way ahead of me! I think in 5th grade I was still reading Nancy Drew mysteries, or maybe starting on Judy Blume. Didn't get to Anne Rice until my 20s. Loved the world she created!


But my favorite books then were that of Sweet Valley  anyone else has a love/hate relationship with Wakefield twins?


cremel said:


> Sounds interesting. Thanks for sharing Etoile.
> I am watching Blacklist on Netflix with DH but making very slow progress ( only a couple of episodes a week). Drama or suspense or thriller or sometimes action could all be interesting to me. I just cannot do horror movies. [emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> We escaped from the kids and watched Sully on the weekend. I love Tom Hanks that I want to see all his movies [emoji23][emoji23]though his recent ones are not as great as Forrest Gump etc.
> 
> I missed Hugh Grant new movie and have to rent DVD later.


I used to watch Blacklist until probably season 3 first few epidoes then got lazy. I initially thought that James Spader was Lizzie's real father then forgot about the series until you mentioned it.


Serena88 said:


> I was reading the one with Tarquin Blackwood some (oh my gosh, 10) years ago while I was still in high school!! I believe its name in English is the Blackwood Manor or something? In Italian it was "il vampiro di Blackwood"  Blackwood's vampire!
> 
> I love every single character!! Armand is amazing [emoji173]️


Yes it's entitled Blackwood in English. That and Blood and Gold I haven't read.


----------



## gracekelly

catsinthebag said:


> Wow, Tabbi, you were way ahead of me! I think in 5th grade I was still reading Nancy Drew mysteries, or maybe starting on Judy Blume. Didn't get to Anne Rice until my 20s. Loved the world she created!


Cherry Ames, Student Nurse and then R.N.  I had all of them.


----------



## eagle1002us

I notice that some cable tv station is rerunning The Tudors.    Love that.


----------



## catsinthebag

tabbi001 said:


> But my favorite books then were that of Sweet Valley  anyone else has a love/hate relationship with Wakefield twins?
> 
> I used to watch Blacklist until probably season 3 first few epidoes then got lazy. I initially thought that James Spader was Lizzie's real father then forgot about the series until you mentioned it.
> 
> Yes it's entitled Blackwood in English. That and Blood and Gold I haven't read.



Oh, I LOVE The Blacklist! One of the few TV shows that repeatedly surprises me. Also, I've been a fan of James Spader since Boston Legal.


----------



## cremel

catsinthebag said:


> Oh, I LOVE The Blacklist! One of the few TV shows that repeatedly surprises me. Also, I've been a fan of James Spader since Boston Legal.



Yes Tabbi I was thinking the answer would come in the third season about Liz. 
I watched all Boston legal and now at the third season for Blacklist. We still don't know if Liz is his daughter.


----------



## Mindi B

OMG, gk, I read Cherry Ames, too!  I remember the first book started with her about to leave home for nursing school, and if I remember rightly she was sitting at a dressing table in her room that was skirted with white organza.  I thought that seemed the most luxurious thing imaginable.  Also, of course, Cherry Ames had dark curls and naturally rosy cheeks--didn't the matron keep upbraiding her for wearing blush? (which she wasn't, natch)--while I was blonde and pale.  She sounded soooo exotically beautiful to me!
Ah, thanks for the memories.
Did anyone else read Marguerite Henry's horse books?


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> OMG, gk, I read Cherry Ames, too!  I remember the first book started with her about to leave home for nursing school, and if I remember rightly she was sitting at a dressing table in her room that was skirted with white organza.  I thought that seemed the most luxurious thing imaginable.  Also, of course, Cherry Ames had dark curls and naturally rosy cheeks--didn't the matron keep upbraiding her for wearing blush? (which she wasn't, natch)--while I was blonde and pale.  She sounded soooo exotically beautiful to me!
> Ah, thanks for the memories.
> Did anyone else read Marguerite Henry's horse books?


You are the only other person that I know that read them too!  Well, you like Jane Austen, so there you go!


----------



## katekluet

gracekelly said:


> You are the only other person that I know that read them too!  Well, you like Jane Austen, so there you go!


I read them also....and Nancy Drew


----------



## klynneann

katekluet said:


> I read them also....and Nancy Drew


I couldn't get enough of Nancy Drew. Read every single book they had in the library. I've never heard of Cherry Ames though - curious, so I'll look it up.   I also had every Sweet Valley High book, up to a point.


----------



## katekluet

I had some of my mother's Nancy Drew books and a big collection of my own, plus the Cherry Ames....I thought Nancy was SO cool with her roadster, boyfriend and detective adventures.


----------



## scarf1

katekluet said:


> I had some of my mother's Nancy Drew books and a big collection of my own, plus the Cherry Ames....I thought Nancy was SO cool with her roadster, boyfriend and detective adventures.


Haha! So did I!


----------



## tabbi001

Yay i love it when people talk about books! But unfortunately I was very selfish about my books when I was a kid. I treat them very very carefully, even the thick paperback ones were devoid of any veiny lines on the side because I want them to look neat and tidy. That's why I was very reluctant to share my books because some kids are so careless. Before I start reading a book, I cover it first with plastic to protect it. Anyone else do that?


----------



## eagle1002us

etoile de mer said:


> I've enjoyed Belgravia, so far. Here's a link to a New York Times review, for anyone interested.
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/17/b...wnton-abbey-creator-julian-fellowes.html?_r=0
> 
> And for those needing an alternate way to de-stress, there's Slow TV from Norway, via Netflix!
> https://www.visitnorway.com/media/n...-world-can-experience-the-slow-tv-phenomenon/


I read Middlemarch.  I was on a bus home, geez, 25 years ago at least, and some young adults like myself were talking about reading Middlemarch.  I wanted to yell Yeah!  I read it too!  but my stop came up.


----------



## catsinthebag

tabbi001 said:


> Yay i love it when people talk about books! But unfortunately I was very selfish about my books when I was a kid. I treat them very very carefully, even the thick paperback ones were devoid of any veiny lines on the side because I want them to look neat and tidy. That's why I was very reluctant to share my books because some kids are so careless. Before I start reading a book, I cover it first with plastic to protect it. Anyone else do that?



Tabbi, you can never tell when my DH or I have read a book because it always looks brand new after! He will even take the dust jackets off of hardcover books so they don't get damaged while he's reading the book. And both of us cringe whenever someone breaks the spine of a book, even a paperback! I know it shouldn't matter, but I've always treated books with kid gloves.

On a related topic, who still reads paper books vs. using e-readers? I know e-readers are better for the environment, and I have a kindle, but just can't seem to transition from paper.


----------



## etoile de mer

cremel said:


> I am probably the slowest reader on earth. ) I still have not finished the books that I started 8 months ago, a book related to cooking/restaurant, kitchen confidential, and another one Almost French.



*cremel*, I read Almost French, but it was so long ago, I can't remember if I liked it! With a little one, I imagine you don't have a lot of extra time to read right now!



tabbi001 said:


> Yay i love it when people talk about books! But unfortunately I was very selfish about my books when I was a kid. I treat them very very carefully, even the thick paperback ones were devoid of any veiny lines on the side because I want them to look neat and tidy. That's why I was very reluctant to share my books because some kids are so careless. Before I start reading a book, I cover it first with plastic to protect it. Anyone else do that?





catsinthebag said:


> Tabbi, you can never tell when my DH or I have read a book because it always looks brand new after! He will even take the dust jackets off of hardcover books so they don't get damaged while he's reading the book. And both of us cringe whenever someone breaks the spine of a book, even a paperback! I know it shouldn't matter, but I've always treated books with kid gloves.
> 
> On a related topic, who still reads paper books vs. using e-readers? I know e-readers are better for the environment, and I have a kindle, but just can't seem to transition from paper.



*tabbi*, I'm also loving all the book chatter!   I've always been careful with my books, too. I definitely cringe when I see anyone break the spine of a book*!  catsinthebag, *I'm very attached to paper books, and like you, have not transitioned. I just love the tactile quality of reading a real book! My reaction to ebooks is very visceral, along the lines of, "don't even think of taking away my real, paper books"!


----------



## etoile de mer

eagle1002us said:


> I notice that some cable tv station is rerunning The Tudors.    Love that.





eagle1002us said:


> I read Middlemarch.  I was on a bus home, geez, 25 years ago at least, and some young adults like myself were talking about reading Middlemarch.  I wanted to yell Yeah!  I read it too!  but my stop came up.



*eagle*, we liked the Tudors, also. And I remember enjoying the BBC Middlemarch series a while back, now I need to read the book!


----------



## etoile de mer

I never read either Nancy Drew, or Cherry Ames. I'm not sure why I didn't read Nancy Drew, and I've never even heard of Cherry before now! Geez, I think I was missing out, I probably would have loved both!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Me too, I hate "damaging" books and tatty books.
Some books I have which are pattern books I even have two copies so I can "mess" one up while I work with it!
Intersting convo on books ladies.
As a child I loved books, but when work hit I didn't have the time, and of late I read only on holiday.
But as we haven't been on holiday this year I have decided to try and read a bit at home.
I really enjoy getting lost in the stories.
I tend to like detective and crime fiction, Peter James is a good and "easy" read.
Currently I am re-discovering an old favourite Penny Vincenzi.
I am reading Forbidden Places which is set in WW2.
I find it quite difficult to put down books which is not good for getting things done!
Have to be very disciplined on how long to read for, then do something useful.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Also meant to say, I have a kindle which is very useful for sheer volume of books it holds, and lack of weight etc.
I must admit to still quite liking the physical article of a book, and it feels more "glamorous and luxurious" to physically have the book and be reading it rather then just a generic "e-reader".


----------



## katekluet

I must say that I think the Kindle is one of the most wonderful things! I will never run out of books, it holds so many ...and I can take it anywhere easily....plus try free samples of books or touch a word and get the definition.
That being said, if I think I will really love a book, I buy it in hardcover to keep in my library. I enjoy both formats.


----------



## scarf1

I was a real bookworm in my younger days! Now with the Internet, I find myself reading blogs and articles on-line rather than actually reading a book.  The exception is when we travel to Hawaii- I usually read multiple books.Although I read books in print and on the iPad,
For hanging by the pool, I like to have an actual paperback. 
I mostly read mysteries.


----------



## cremel

etoile de mer said:


> I never read either Nancy Drew, or Cherry Ames. I'm not sure why I didn't read Nancy Drew, and I've never even heard of Cherry before now! Geez, I think I was missing out, I probably would have loved both!



I missed out both too. Probably would have enjoyed.


----------



## cremel

etoile de mer said:


> *cremel*, I read Almost French, but it was so long ago, I can't remember if I liked it! With a little one, I imagine you don't have a lot of extra time to read right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *tabbi*, I'm also loving all the book chatter!   I've always been careful with my books, too. I definitely cringe when I see anyone break the spine of a book*!  catsinthebag, *I'm very attached to paper books, and like you, have not transitioned. I just love the tactile quality of reading a real book! My reaction to ebooks is very visceral, along the lines of, "don't even think of taking away my real, paper books"!



Oui Oui. Too busy to read more books. 

I love real books a lot more than electronic ones. I could feel it. [emoji1]

Tabbi I was just as crazy as you. I used plastic cover as well as thick paper to create protection for my books. 

My DH is worse than that on protecting books. He is a voracious reader. He has thousands of books that are brand new. He reads then with caution, never fold a page, always half open the book in stead of flattening it out, always avoid any marks on books. So we have three large book shelves at home and you could find anything there: history, adventure, maps, math, physics, language, cultural, food and cuisine, technology , biography, other types(such as tipping point or other intellectual books) etc. some of his books are amazing, almost comparable as his French mail stamp collections. These readings are beneficial to him a great deal, he has extremely large vocabulary for French, Latin, and English. During a competition he held three times more vocabulary than the others. History and cultural books helped us a lot during our trips. My mother in law told me that he was reading French dictionary at age 12. [emoji33][emoji33]

That's that. I cannot achieve that and I admire all of you who could read so much. 

Last night it started getting chillier. It was 59 during the night. So "the fall is coming, cashmere will be back."(not sure if you are all familiar with this joke mimicking Game of Thrones). I am wearing my cashmere today. Blue Panthera Pardus 140.


----------



## gracekelly

Any Edith Wharton fans?  I have read almost all of her works and it turns out that I will be having lunch at her country home in the Berkshires called The Mount.  Should be interesting.  I love touring old homes, estates etc.
I always wanted to slap Lily Bart and tell her to get her head out of her a** and stop looking in the mirror and relying on her looks and get real!


----------



## gracekelly

katekluet said:


> I read them also....and Nancy Drew


I never was interested in reading Nancy Drew.  I was drawn to CA because she was a nurse.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Any Edith Wharton fans?  I have read almost all of her works and it turns out that I will be having lunch at her country home in the Berkshires called The Mount.  Should be interesting.  I love touring old homes, estates etc.
> I always wanted to slap Lily Bart and tell her to get her head out of her a** and stop looking in the mirror and relying on her looks and get real!



Definitely an Edith Wharton fan. I have been to the Mount. It's beautiful. Well worth the visit. That whole area is quite beautiful. You are going to have a lovely trip I'm sure.


----------



## catsinthebag

cremel said:


> Oui Oui. Too busy to read more books.
> 
> I love real books a lot more than electronic ones. I could feel it. [emoji1]
> 
> Tabbi I was just as crazy as you. I used plastic cover as well as thick paper to create protection for my books.
> 
> My DH is worse than that on protecting books. He is a voracious reader. He has thousands of books that are brand new. He reads then with caution, never fold a page, always half open the book in stead of flattening it out, always avoid any marks on books. So we have three large book shelves at home and you could find anything there: history, adventure, maps, math, physics, language, cultural, food and cuisine, technology , biography, other types(such as tipping point or other intellectual books) etc. some of his books are amazing, almost comparable as his French mail stamp collections. These readings are beneficial to him a great deal, he has extremely large vocabulary for French, Latin, and English. During a competition he held three times more vocabulary than the others. History and cultural books helped us a lot during our trips. My mother in law told me that he was reading French dictionary at age 12. [emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> That's that. I cannot achieve that and I admire all of you who could read so much.
> 
> Last night it started getting chillier. It was 59 during the night. So "the fall is coming, cashmere will be back."(not sure if you are all familiar with this joke mimicking Game of Thrones). I am wearing my cashmere today. Blue Panthera Pardus 140.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465763
> View attachment 3465764



This shawl is so pretty, and looks amazing on you! Fall is teasing us here ... chilly for a couple of nights, warmer today and in the 80s tomorrow before it will drop back into the 70s. I'm not ready for winter, but I am ready for cashmere, leather jackets and boots!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today I saw someone with a fake Birkin that had "How do you like this fake Birkin?" painted on it.


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today I saw someone with a fake Birkin that had "How do you like this fake Birkin?" painted on it.



At least she's honest about it!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

I just got my first mousseline from the bay. Brides Rebelles from 2010. Not my usual colors but the SM at my boutique was wearing it a few weeks ago with white and olive and it looked incredible on her. Then a brand new one popped up online.  Conveniently I'm wearing an olive shirt today. Thoughts? Is it too girly for me? I love the weight and how easy it is to throw on.

Hope everyone is doing well! I've been really busy but trying to lurk/keep up!


----------



## Serena88

I miss Blood and Gold in my collection! I must add it!  
I recently bought the latest Harry Potter in English (the one after 19 years Voldermort's defeat)and I read it in 3 hours, so I have to find this other book to read while my daughter sleeps!! [emoji23]


----------



## Mindi B

I think it looks wonderful with the olive shirt, MrsO.  I love pink and olive together.  I think the military references intrinsic to olive make it a more edgy/tough piece that counterbalances the pastels.

An existential question related to Madam's sighting of the boldly fake Birkin.  Is a fake that announces its fakeness somehow less fake than a fake that tries to pass as not-fake?  IYKWIM?  Like those clear plastic "Birkins" that were everywhere about ten years ago.  If it isn't possible to confuse something faux with its real counterpart, is the faux object more acceptable somehow?


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> I think it looks wonderful with the olive shirt, MrsO.  I love pink and olive together.  I think the military references intrinsic to olive make it a more edgy/tough piece that counterbalances the pastels.
> 
> An existential question related to Madam's sighting of the boldly fake Birkin.  Is a fake that announces its fakeness somehow less fake than a fake that tries to pass as not-fake?  IYKWIM?  Like those clear plastic "Birkins" that were everywhere about ten years ago.  If it isn't possible to confuse something faux with its real counterpart, is the faux object more acceptable somehow?



I suppose it depends, labeling it a fake somehow makes it ironic rather than someone being a poser-at least to me. It's sort of poking fun at the fake and the real but there's no question that it is not a real bag. It's not any less fake but the label makes the intent known to all. It's like a preemptory strike, we can't make assumptions about the person carrying the fake and yet we know it's not real. Whereas if you saw someone posing with a blatant unlabeled fake you might assume she/he is shallow, clueless, a wannabe, insecure etc. Interesting question...(finger tapping chin emoji)


----------



## cremel

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today I saw someone with a fake Birkin that had "How do you like this fake Birkin?" painted on it.



LOL


----------



## cremel

catsinthebag said:


> This shawl is so pretty, and looks amazing on you! Fall is teasing us here ... chilly for a couple of nights, warmer today and in the 80s tomorrow before it will drop back into the 70s. I'm not ready for winter, but I am ready for cashmere, leather jackets and boots!



Thank you dear!!

I like 140 much better than 90/70. They are versatile and so easy to wear. 

It's warm here during the day but cools down real quick in the evening.


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I just got my first mousseline from the bay. Brides Rebelles from 2010. Not my usual colors but the SM at my boutique was wearing it a few weeks ago with white and olive and it looked incredible on her. Then a brand new one popped up online.  Conveniently I'm wearing an olive shirt today. Thoughts? Is it too girly for me? I love the weight and how easy it is to throw on.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! I've been really busy but trying to lurk/keep up!
> 
> View attachment 3465930
> View attachment 3465931



This one looks great!! I love the colors. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> I suppose it depends, labeling it a fake somehow makes it ironic rather than someone being a poser-at least to me. It's sort of poking fun at the fake and the real but there's no question that it is not a real bag. It's not any less fake but the label makes the intent known to all. It's like a preemptory strike, we can't make assumptions about the person carrying the fake and yet we know it's not real. Whereas if you saw someone posing with a blatant unlabeled fake you might assume she/he is shallow, clueless, a wannabe, insecure etc. Interesting question...(finger tapping chin emoji)



Great thoughts in this very important topic. I think labeling it makes all the difference in the world.

Mrs Owen I really like the mousseline on you. I agree with Mindi. The olive makes it just edgy enough to fit your style. You have a few very girlie items in your wardrobe that look great because of the way you mix them in with other things. 

I am reporting back about my experience with alterations at Hermes. The tailor met me at the store. She seems lovely and seems to know her stuff. I took her contact information for future use. There was no charge for the alterations and they will take about a week. My regular SA was out today so the store manager helped me and he was really very nice and approachable. So it was a very good experience. Thumbs up

There really wasn't any new scarf or shawl merchandise. In fact they had rearranged the cases to keep them looking somewhat full. I was able to find another small goodie though. [emoji4]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great thoughts in this very important topic. I think labeling it makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> Mrs Owen I really like the mousseline on you. I agree with Mindi. The olive makes it just edgy enough to fit your style. You have a few very girlie items in your wardrobe that look great because of the way you mix them in with other things.
> 
> I am reporting back about my experience with alterations at Hermes. The tailor met me at the store. She seems lovely and seems to know her stuff. I took her contact information for future use. There was no charge for the alterations and they will take about a week. My regular SA was out today so the store manager helped me and he was really very nice and approachable. So it was a very good experience. Thumbs up
> 
> There really wasn't any new scarf or shawl merchandise. In fact they had rearranged the cases to keep them looking somewhat full. I was able to find another small goodie though. [emoji4]



Excellent news on the Hermes tailor. 

Hmm you got me curious ... Small goodies! what can they be.


----------



## EmileH

I can't seem to upload a photo. I started my rose gold collection with pretty little chain d'ancre stud earrings.

Here I'll try again

View attachment 3466000


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I can't seem to upload a photo. I started my rose gold collection with pretty little chain d'ancre stud earrings.
> 
> Here I'll try again
> 
> View attachment 3466000


Sorry, can't see your pic.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Sorry, can't see your pic.



One more time. Sorry for the technical issues.


----------



## katekluet

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I just got my first mousseline from the bay. Brides Rebelles from 2010. Not my usual colors but the SM at my boutique was wearing it a few weeks ago with white and olive and it looked incredible on her. Then a brand new one popped up online.  Conveniently I'm wearing an olive shirt today. Thoughts? Is it too girly for me? I love the weight and how easy it is to throw on.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! I've been really busy but trying to lurk/keep up!
> 
> View attachment 3465930
> View attachment 3465931


I like it! It has a graphic feel to the design and not flowery or feminine, it suits you paired with the stronger colors like the shirt you have on.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> I think it looks wonderful with the olive shirt, MrsO.  I love pink and olive together.  I think the military references intrinsic to olive make it a more edgy/tough piece that counterbalances the pastels.
> 
> An existential question related to Madam's sighting of the boldly fake Birkin.  Is a fake that announces its fakeness somehow less fake than a fake that tries to pass as not-fake?  IYKWIM?  Like those clear plastic "Birkins" that were everywhere about ten years ago.  If it isn't possible to confuse something faux with its real counterpart, is the faux object more acceptable somehow?





cremel said:


> This one looks great!! I love the colors. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great thoughts in this very important topic. I think labeling it makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> Mrs Owen I really like the mousseline on you. I agree with Mindi. The olive makes it just edgy enough to fit your style. You have a few very girlie items in your wardrobe that look great because of the way you mix them in with other things.
> 
> I am reporting back about my experience with alterations at Hermes. The tailor met me at the store. She seems lovely and seems to know her stuff. I took her contact information for future use. There was no charge for the alterations and they will take about a week. My regular SA was out today so the store manager helped me and he was really very nice and approachable. So it was a very good experience. Thumbs up
> 
> There really wasn't any new scarf or shawl merchandise. In fact they had rearranged the cases to keep them looking somewhat full. I was able to find another small goodie though. [emoji4]





katekluet said:


> I like it! It has a graphic feel to the design and not flowery or feminine, it suits you paired with the stronger colors like the shirt you have on.



Thanks all! I think I'll hang on to it and try it with a few more tops. I really like the texture and weight of the silk and this color way is very watercolor-esque. 

Pocketbook, congrats on your earrings! I have a pair of earrings on the way to me soon. I've heard inventory is low in other stores, I wonder if they had a delay in customs or due to the vacations, things are slow to ramp back up for Fall.


----------



## klynneann

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks all! I think I'll hang on to it and try it with a few more tops. I really like the texture and weight of the silk and this color way is very watercolor-esque.
> 
> Pocketbook, congrats on your earrings! I have a pair of earrings on the way to me soon. I've heard inventory is low in other stores, I wonder if they had a delay in customs or due to the vacations, things are slow to ramp back up for Fall.


I was in my store this weekend and asked about the Fall 70s and was told that they hadn't received much stock lately because of the August holiday.  They thought they'd be receiving more stock starting this week, so here's hoping...


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> One more time. Sorry for the technical issues.
> 
> View attachment 3466038



Ah that's cute!!!

Did you find the Hermes ear rings easy to put on? I had trouble...


----------



## EmileH

Thanks Cremel and Mrs Owen. Can't wait to see which earrings you chose Mrs Owen. Cremel I don't find the earrings too difficult to put on and take off. I have two silver pairs as well. Having almost lost a diamond stud years ago I appreciate that the backs are very secure.


----------



## momasaurus

gracekelly said:


> Any Edith Wharton fans?  I have read almost all of her works and it turns out that I will be having lunch at her country home in the Berkshires called The Mount.  Should be interesting.  I love touring old homes, estates etc.
> I always wanted to slap Lily Bart and tell her to get her head out of her a** and stop looking in the mirror and relying on her looks and get real!


I love the Mount! Enjoy and share pix, if you like. I think people here will enjoy looking at the rooms and grounds.


----------



## momasaurus

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I just got my first mousseline from the bay. Brides Rebelles from 2010. Not my usual colors but the SM at my boutique was wearing it a few weeks ago with white and olive and it looked incredible on her. Then a brand new one popped up online.  Conveniently I'm wearing an olive shirt today. Thoughts? Is it too girly for me? I love the weight and how easy it is to throw on.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! I've been really busy but trying to lurk/keep up!
> 
> View attachment 3465930
> View attachment 3465931


How can whips and chains be girly? LOL, you mean the colors, right? I like it on you!!


----------



## Genie27

MrsOwen3 said:


> Is it too girly for me?


Without seeing it with the olive, I would have said it's a very soft, feminine scarf, esp in the moussie, and paired it with similar colours (i.e. passed). I love your pairing with the olive, MrsO. I also like how the colour of your denim is picked up in the purple tones...

Can you please show it spread out, if you have a chance? I'm trying to get better at judging worn v/s flat because I have picked based on flat, and ended up not liking it worn, and have passed on some that would have looked gorgeous when tied.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> One more time. Sorry for the technical issues.
> 
> View attachment 3466038


Love rose


momasaurus said:


> I love the Mount! Enjoy and share pix, if you like. I think people here will enjoy looking at the rooms and grounds.


I have had two rave reviews from Cafe ladies so I know I will love it!  
Pup, the earrings are so pretty!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Love rose
> 
> I have had two rave reviews from Cafe ladies so I know I will love it!
> Pup, the earrings are so pretty!



Thank you. Probably my last purchase until my fall vacation.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Probably my last purchase until my fall vacation.


Good for travel as they are under the radar.  Once I went on vacation and forgot my earrings and I felt weird the entire time!  I tried not to look at the hole in each ear lobe for a week.   I was unable to convince the DH to turn the car around so I could get them when we were just a couple of miles from home.  Men!

 Yes, I could have picked up a pair of cheapos, but I didn't feel like buying something I really didn't want.


----------



## MSO13

Hey Cafe! Popping by with my new earrings I mentioned. 

The TGM Loop, after seeing them on a friend I knew I had to have them and as the statement necklace I was trying to find in not available in the USA these are a great substitute. Meanwhile I hope to find the necklace when I get to Paris in the new year and I'm crossing my fingers that a new bag finds me soon!

I will take more photos of the mousseline over the weekend if I can, it's still at my office and it's a disaster in here so I can't lay it out anywhere safe. I will have to try it on with a few more things but I do like it very much! There's a 14 day return policy, I'm just not sure if it's love.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hey Cafe! Popping by with my new earrings I mentioned.
> 
> The TGM Loop, after seeing them on a friend I knew I had to have them and as the statement necklace I was trying to find in not available in the USA these are a great substitute. Meanwhile I hope to find the necklace when I get to Paris in the new year and I'm crossing my fingers that a new bag finds me soon!
> 
> I will take more photos of the mousseline over the weekend if I can, it's still at my office and it's a disaster in here so I can't lay it out anywhere safe. I will have to try it on with a few more things but I do like it very much! There's a 14 day return policy, I'm just not sure if it's love.
> View attachment 3467309



The earrings are very nice on you Mrs Owen. Congratulations. As for the mousseline you know the rule. If it's not 100% love send it back. There are too many things to love to accept anything that is less than that.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The earrings are very nice on you Mrs Owen. Congratulations. As for the mousseline you know the rule. If it's not 100% love send it back. There are too many things to love to accept anything that is less than that.


You're right, just sent the return request. If I'm not dying to wear it, there's no reason to keep it. It's a cool design though and now I will definitely eagerly watch for the mousseline releases in Spring!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> You're right, just sent the return request. If I'm not dying to wear it, there's no reason to keep it. It's a cool design though and now I will definitely eagerly watch for the mousseline releases in Spring!



Good move. Wait for true love. [emoji173]️


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hey Cafe! Popping by with my new earrings I mentioned.
> 
> The TGM Loop, after seeing them on a friend I knew I had to have them and as the statement necklace I was trying to find in not available in the USA these are a great substitute. Meanwhile I hope to find the necklace when I get to Paris in the new year and I'm crossing my fingers that a new bag finds me soon!
> 
> I will take more photos of the mousseline over the weekend if I can, it's still at my office and it's a disaster in here so I can't lay it out anywhere safe. I will have to try it on with a few more things but I do like it very much! There's a 14 day return policy, I'm just not sure if it's love.
> View attachment 3467309



Way cool.  Perfect for you.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> As for the mousseline you know the rule. If it's not 100% love send it back. There are too many things to love to accept anything that is less than that.





MrsOwen3 said:


> If I'm not dying to wear it, there's no reason to keep it. !



Great wisdom ladies.   It is hard to enforce the 100% love rule when coveted items are so hard to get in the first place.   The scarcity distorts my judgment.


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> Great wisdom ladies.   It is hard to enforce the 100% love rule when coveted items are so hard to get in the first place.   The scarcity distorts my judgment.


That's exactly why I jumped when it popped up! I thought I would never find it but it was only a matter of weeks before one came along.  Seller is being nice about returning though!


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I just got my first mousseline from the bay. Brides Rebelles from 2010. Not my usual colors but the SM at my boutique was wearing it a few weeks ago with white and olive and it looked incredible on her. Then a brand new one popped up online.  Conveniently I'm wearing an olive shirt today. Thoughts? Is it too girly for me? I love the weight and how easy it is to throw on.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! I've been really busy but trying to lurk/keep up!
> 
> View attachment 3465930
> View attachment 3465931


MrsO, I own this scarf and it is wonderful. I wear it with grays and creams primarily. But it works with olives too. It's a wonderful pattern that ties well.

BTW, the earrings are Perfect for you!!!


----------



## Mindi B

MrsO, we are twins on those earrings.  I saw them in a print ad a few years back and had the same reaction you did: They must be mine!  They are awesome.


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hey Cafe! Popping by with my new earrings I mentioned.
> 
> The TGM Loop, after seeing them on a friend I knew I had to have them and as the statement necklace I was trying to find in not available in the USA these are a great substitute. Meanwhile I hope to find the necklace when I get to Paris in the new year and I'm crossing my fingers that a new bag finds me soon!
> 
> I will take more photos of the mousseline over the weekend if I can, it's still at my office and it's a disaster in here so I can't lay it out anywhere safe. I will have to try it on with a few more things but I do like it very much! There's a 14 day return policy, I'm just not sure if it's love.
> View attachment 3467309



Hi Mrs O. Love your new earrings! They look awesome on you. This design has its own personality. I think they fit you very well. 

As for the scarf, I am in a similar situation with my mousseline that I got last year(or the year before). It's pretty but I had a hard time to find clothes for it. I like yours though.


----------



## etoile de mer

CapriTrotteur said:


> Me too, I hate "damaging" books and tatty books.
> Some books I have which are pattern books I even have two copies so I can "mess" one up while I work with it!
> Intersting convo on books ladies.
> As a child I loved books, but when work hit I didn't have the time, and of late I read only on holiday.
> But as we haven't been on holiday this year I have decided to try and read a bit at home.
> I really enjoy getting lost in the stories.
> I tend to like detective and crime fiction, Peter James is a good and "easy" read.
> Currently I am re-discovering an old favourite Penny Vincenzi.
> I am reading Forbidden Places which is set in WW2.
> I find it quite difficult to put down books which is not good for getting things done!
> Have to be very disciplined on how long to read for, then do something useful.



Hi *Capri*! Thanks for sharing these authors. Have not read either, and will look them up!


----------



## etoile de mer

katekluet said:


> I must say that I think the Kindle is one of the most wonderful things! I will never run out of books, it holds so many ...and I can take it anywhere easily....plus try free samples of books or touch a word and get the definition.
> That being said, if I think I will really love a book, I buy it in hardcover to keep in my library. I enjoy both formats.



There are so many positives to e-readers, I'm just physically and emotionally attached to real books! Likely another area I'll remain a luddite! I'd also rather send thank you cards via mail, and prefer my little leather datebook, to my phone calendar!


----------



## eagle1002us

etoile de mer said:


> There are so many positives to e-readers, I'm just physically and emotionally attached to real books! Likely another area I'll remain a luddite! I'd also rather send thank you cards via mail, and prefer my little leather datebook, to my phone calendar!


I can see the advantages of a Kindle or Nook but there is nothing like a real book with pictures (history, fashion, art) that one can return to years later and get a new, refreshed understanding of the text.


----------



## etoile de mer

cremel said:


> Thank you dear!!
> 
> I like 140 much better than 90/70. They are versatile and so easy to wear.
> 
> It's warm here during the day but cools down real quick in the evening.



*cremel*, loved seeing your Jungle Love, so pretty! I'm a big fan of the 140s, too.


----------



## etoile de mer

Pocketbook Pup said:


> One more time. Sorry for the technical issues.
> View attachment 3466038



*Pocketbook Pup*, Congrats on your new earrings! Love the various chaine d'ancre pieces!


*gracekelly*, I've never been to The Mount, but would love to visit! Have a wonderful time!


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hey Cafe! Popping by with my new earrings I mentioned.
> 
> The TGM Loop, after seeing them on a friend I knew I had to have them and as the statement necklace I was trying to find in not available in the USA these are a great substitute. Meanwhile I hope to find the necklace when I get to Paris in the new year and I'm crossing my fingers that a new bag finds me soon!
> 
> I will take more photos of the mousseline over the weekend if I can, it's still at my office and it's a disaster in here so I can't lay it out anywhere safe. I will have to try it on with a few more things but I do like it very much! There's a 14 day return policy, I'm just not sure if it's love.
> View attachment 3467309



*MrsO*, I love these earrings on you! Sorry the mousseline didn't work out for you. I think it complements your style, so well, and not girly, to me. But I completely agree, you must love it. More often than not, if I keep something I'm uncertain about, I end up releasing it later! I've been working on having a misfit free closet.


----------



## MSO13

etoile de mer said:


> *MrsO*, I love these earrings on you! Sorry the mousseline didn't work out for you. I think it complements your style, so well, and not girly, to me. But I completely agree, you must love it. More often than not, if I keep something I'm uncertain about, I end up releasing it later! I've been working on having a misfit free closet.



thank you! i sent it back, it is beautiful but a trusted friend saw me try it on again today and we weren't sold so back it went. I'm working on the misfit free closet too! now the earrings are LOVE!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Friday


----------



## cremel

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3468453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday



this little guy is too cute!!

Hope you all have a great weekend ! [emoji209]


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

eagle1002us said:


> This was a perfume smell on steroids.  I don't have a cat so I just regarded the kitty litter like a special sand.   I can't remember if dry cleaning gets the odor out.   The good place charges l$35/HS so I wanted to see if I could succeed on my own.


I have heard unscented dryer sheets will absorb the perfume smell, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## momasaurus

etoile de mer said:


> There are so many positives to e-readers, I'm just physically and emotionally attached to real books! Likely another area I'll remain a luddite! I'd also rather send thank you cards via mail, and prefer my little leather datebook, to my phone calendar!


I cannot use electronic calendars, although I use millions of other phone apps. I need my moleskin. A different color each year.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Capri*! Thanks for sharing these authors. Have not read either, and will look them up!


Hi Etoile, let us know how you like them if you ready any.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> I cannot use electronic calendars, although I use millions of other phone apps. I need my moleskin. A different color each year.



Wise choice to avoid them.  Lately every reservation or appointment we make shows up on our Google calendars *immediately. * Make a hotel reservation.  Its there.  Make an appointment with optician.  Its there.  It is really creepy.  We feel like we are being watched.  The creepiest ones are appointment you make by phone.  I can understand it if you make it by computer.  But when you talk to a person and as soon as you hang up, its there.  Why can't everything else be as efficient as the electronic spies.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Wise choice to avoid them.  Lately every reservation or appointment we make shows up on our Google calendars *immediately. * Make a hotel reservation.  Its there.  Make an appointment with optician.  Its there.  It is really creepy.  We feel like we are being watched.  The creepiest ones are appointment you make by phone.  I can understand it if you make it by computer.  But when you talk to a person and as soon as you hang up, its there.  Why can't everything else be as efficient as the electronic spies.


I totally agree about being watched!  I freaked out when I logged onto Facebook and it pulled pix out of my phone and asked me if I wanted to post them!  I immediately took out that function!  If I want to post something, I will post it, dammit it!  All of these sites leave cookies and know everything you look at, want or do.  Disgusting!


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> I totally agree about being watched!  I freaked out when I logged onto Facebook and it pulled pix out of my phone and asked me if I wanted to post them!  I immediately took out that function!  If I want to post something, I will post it, dammit it!  All of these sites leave cookies and know everything you look at, want or do.  Disgusting!



Yikes!


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Yikes!



I'm freaked out that my phone knows where I am about to drive when I turn my car on. What the heck? They need a big mind your own business button on these phones. I'd give it all up to go back in time.


----------



## gracekelly

Whenever they want to know if I will allow my location to be known, I say NO!


----------



## cremel

gracekelly said:


> I totally agree about being watched!  I freaked out when I logged onto Facebook and it pulled pix out of my phone and asked me if I wanted to post them!  I immediately took out that function!  If I want to post something, I will post it, dammit it!  All of these sites leave cookies and know everything you look at, want or do.  Disgusting!



Yeah we are losing more and more privacy. It's scary when you realize that everything we do could be tracked. The GPS in the car can report current locations, Facebook pulls photos out from our phones, and ads for Birkins or certain clothes pops up on my computer because of a search I did. 

For Facebook it's the most scary. They keep their history forever.  

There's one episode in Blscklist in season 3 that specifically talks about this.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm freaked out that my phone knows where I am about to drive when I turn my car on. What the heck? They need a big mind your own business button on these phones. I'd give it all up to go back in time.



So true!

Yet we rely so much on our smart phones these days.


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsOwen3 said:


> thank you! i sent it back, it is beautiful but a trusted friend saw me try it on again today and we weren't sold so back it went. I'm working on the misfit free closet too! now the earrings are LOVE!



I love sterling silver, and Hermes silver is exceptionally beautiful! I'm hoping to try the Ever Chaine d'Ancre necklaces, soon. Ragarding the misfit free closet, I've been slowly sorting through clothes. I've already donated a lot, feels good! Now I have to make another pass.


----------



## etoile de mer

momasaurus said:


> I cannot use electronic calendars, although I use millions of other phone apps. I need my moleskin. A different color each year.



I use the tiny wafer diary from Smythson, it comes with a tiny pencil!


----------



## etoile de mer

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi Etoile, let us know how you like them if you ready any.



Will do!


----------



## EmileH

Hi Cafe, stopping in to recommend some mindless fun. DH and I both have colds so we had to cancel our weekend at the Cape, but we wanted to get out of the house so I took him to see the new Brigid Jones movie. It's not as good as the first two, and of course we are all getting older, but it was good fun. Like comfort food. And how could one not feel better watching Colin Firth? He will always be my type, my Mr.Darcy. No Hugh Grant this time. I guess he was busy with more highbrow things. I give Colin Firth credit for indulging us in this good fun and not deciding that he's above it all now that he has an Oscar. I don't think it follows the book, which I think was less happy, so I refuse to read it.

While lying on the sofa I'm searching for pieces to wear with the Chanel jackets that I bought for fall-- like jeans skirts and dresses.. Does anyone else find it hard to find jeans that are a medium rinse but without the overly done fading at the thighs? That only serves to make my thighs look larger than they are.


----------



## Genie27

Burberry had some solid dark washes - but they were a bit flared @Pocketbook Pup


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Burberry had some solid dark washes - but they were a bit flared @Pocketbook Pup



Thanks for the info. I'll take a look.


----------



## etoile de mer

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi Cafe, stopping in to recommend some mindless fun. DH and I both have colds so we had to cancel our weekend at the Cape, but we wanted to get out of the house so I took him to see the new Brigid Jones movie. It's not as good as the first two, and of course we are all getting older, but it was good fun. Like comfort food. And how could one not feel better watching Colin Firth? He will always be my type, my Mr.Darcy. No Hugh Grant this time. I guess he was busy with more highbrow things. I give Colin Firth credit for indulging us in this good fun and not deciding that he's above it all now that he has an Oscar. I don't think it follows the book, which I think was less happy, so I refuse to read it.
> 
> While lying on the sofa I'm searching for pieces to wear with the Chanel jackets that I bought for fall-- like jeans skirts and dresses.. Does anyone else find it hard to find jeans that are a medium rinse but without the overly done fading at the thighs? That only serves to make my thighs look larger than they are.



Yes, hard to find jeans, I hate shopping for pants! If you find a good brand, let us know. We watched the Woody Allen movie, "Hollywood Ending" last night. Was very funny. Feel better soon!


----------



## Mindi B

Feel better soon, PbP!  Yes, I think jeans are made to cause women angst.  The hip "whiskering" and thigh fading are precisely placed to widen the areas that don't need it.  Rise, fabrication, and cut all mess with what size will fit, or not.  They are a staple and a nightmare.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi Cafe, stopping in to recommend some mindless fun. DH and I both have colds so we had to cancel our weekend at the Cape, but we wanted to get out of the house so I took him to see the new Brigid Jones movie. It's not as good as the first two, and of course we are all getting older, but it was good fun. Like comfort food. And how could one not feel better watching Colin Firth? He will always be my type, my Mr.Darcy. No Hugh Grant this time. I guess he was busy with more highbrow things. I give Colin Firth credit for indulging us in this good fun and not deciding that he's above it all now that he has an Oscar. I don't think it follows the book, which I think was less happy, so I refuse to read it.
> 
> While lying on the sofa I'm searching for pieces to wear with the Chanel jackets that I bought for fall-- like jeans skirts and dresses.. Does anyone else find it hard to find jeans that are a medium rinse but without the overly done fading at the thighs? That only serves to make my thighs look larger than they are.



Fee better soon Ppup.  I found some good jeans in Neiman before that meet your requirement.  I also don't prefer the ones faded too much myself. Just cannot recall the brand.


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> Feel better soon, PbP!  Yes, I think jeans are made to cause women angst.  The hip "whiskering" and thigh fading are precisely placed to widen the areas that don't need it.  Rise, fabrication, and cut all mess with what size will fit, or not.  They are a staple and a nightmare.



Agreed with you Mindi.  I also don't find the fading look pretty. I prefer to have more consistent color tones on my thighs and actually all over the legs.


----------



## scarf1

PPUP- hope you and your DH feel better soon!


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi Cafe, stopping in to recommend some mindless fun. DH and I both have colds so we had to cancel our weekend at the Cape, but we wanted to get out of the house so I took him to see the new Brigid Jones movie. It's not as good as the first two, and of course we are all getting older, but it was good fun. Like comfort food. And how could one not feel better watching Colin Firth? He will always be my type, my Mr.Darcy. No Hugh Grant this time. I guess he was busy with more highbrow things. I give Colin Firth credit for indulging us in this good fun and not deciding that he's above it all now that he has an Oscar. I don't think it follows the book, which I think was less happy, so I refuse to read it.
> 
> While lying on the sofa I'm searching for pieces to wear with the Chanel jackets that I bought for fall-- like jeans skirts and dresses.. Does anyone else find it hard to find jeans that are a medium rinse but without the overly done fading at the thighs? That only serves to make my thighs look larger than they are.



Found the brands from NM: J Brand Jeans and CJ by cookie Johnson. I have one pair with straight legs and the other with flare cut.  They are on the darker side but definitely not much fading on thighs. Are you looking for straight cut or flare ?


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Found the brands from NM: J Brand Jeans and CJ by cookie Johnson. I have one pair with straight legs and the other with flare cut.  They are on the darker side but definitely not much fading on thighs. Are you looking for straight cut or flare ?



Hi everyone. Thanks for the suggestions, I'm looking for skinny but not ultra skinny. And a cropped straight leg. I love j brand, but they either have dark rinses, which I have, or the faded high contrast ones. One pair I tried was a good color buthad too much spandex and looked too form fitting. I decided to try citizens of humanity which I used to wear. They have some medium rinses that are of uniform color. I'll let you know how they work for me.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks for the suggestions, I'm looking for skinny but not ultra skinny. And a cropped straight leg. I love j brand, but they either have dark rinses, which I have, or the faded high contrast ones. One pair I tried was a good color buthad too much spandex and looked too form fitting. I decided to try citizens of humanity which I used to wear. They have some medium rinses that are of uniform color. I'll let you know how they work for me.



You might want to look at AG, I find they have a straight cut with just enough stretch. I think they're very flattering jeans in lots of washes. I have a few totally solid washes with no fading/whiskering. You might like The Stilt which is very straight but comes in cropped also and lots of solid rinses.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> You might want to look at AG, I find they have a straight cut with just enough stretch. I think they're very flattering jeans in lots of washes. I have a few totally solid washes with no fading/whiskering. You might like The Stilt which is very straight but comes in cropped also and lots of solid rinses.



Thanks. I'll take a look at that brand too.  I know that buying jeans through the mail isn't the best but  the last few times I tried looking in stores the selection was dismal.


----------



## Cordeliere

Just reading about the number of choices in jeans makes me tired.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks. I'll take a look at that brand too.  I know that buying jeans through the mail isn't the best but  the last few times I tried looking in stores the selection was dismal.



I use Amazon to log in through Shopbop and get free 2 day shipping/free returns. I order a whole bunch and then return about 95%. It is so much easier to do it that way. They come UPS and they go back with their own label through the post office. They refund very quickly


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> I use Amazon to log in through Shopbop and get free 2 day shipping/free returns. I order a whole bunch and then return about 95%. It is so much easier to do it that way. They come UPS and they go back with their own label through the post office. They refund very quickly



Good to know!


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> I use Amazon to log in through Shopbop and get free 2 day shipping/free returns. I order a whole bunch and then return about 95%. It is so much easier to do it that way. They come UPS and they go back with their own label through the post office. They refund very quickly



I did something like that with Nordstrom Rack in June.   I ordered about 40 tops.   Tried them all on in the comfort of my bedroom.   Decided to keep about a third of them.  Scooped up the other 2/3 and drove to the Rack store less than 10 miles away and got my refund.   And while in the store, I picked up a couple of pairs of shorts.   

I consider the fit of tops to be semi predictable.   The fit of jeans is totally unpredictable in women's jeans.   I have always done the men's route so I can order waist and inseam.  It would never occur to me to order a bunch of jeans and return 95%.   That is one of the great things about the Cafe--new ideas.  

The free shipping through Amazon is brilliant.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> I did something like that with Nordstrom Rack in June.   I ordered about 40 tops.   Tried them all on in the comfort of my bedroom.   Decided to keep about a third of them.  Scooped up the other 2/3 and drove to the Rack store less than 10 miles away and got my refund.   And while in the store, I picked up a couple of pairs of shorts.
> 
> I consider the fit of tops to be semi predictable.   The fit of jeans is totally unpredictable in women's jeans.   I have always done the men's route so I can order waist and inseam.  It would never occur to me to order a bunch of jeans and return 95%.   That is one of the great things about the Cafe--new ideas.
> 
> The free shipping through Amazon is brilliant.



That's smart about the tops too. I often want to try tops with other things to see how they look and you can't cart all of your clothes to the store to try them.  I'm getting over feeling badly about returning things.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm getting over feeling badly about returning things.



There is a current article in Time magazine entitled *One Size Fits None*.  This article focuses on "vanity sizing" and how much variation there is in sizing.   A chart shows that the bust in a size 8 varies from 34.5 to 37.5 inches.    Here is a passage from the article.

*“Insanity sizing,*” as some have dubbed this trend, is frustrating enough for shoppers who try on clothes in stores. But now that $240 billion worth of apparel is purchased online each year, it has become a source of epic wastefulness. *Customers return an estimated 40% of what they buy online, mostly because of sizing issues. T*hat’s a hassle for shoppers and a costly nightmare for retailers, who now spend billions covering “free” returns.   

So don't feel bad.  It is the fault of the clothing lines.

http://time.com/how-to-fix-vanity-sizing/


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> There is a current article in Time magazine entitled *One Size Fits None*.  This article focuses on "vanity sizing" and how much variation there is in sizing.   A chart shows that the bust in a size 8 varies from 34.5 to 37.5 inches.    Here is a passage from the article.
> 
> *“Insanity sizing,*” as some have dubbed this trend, is frustrating enough for shoppers who try on clothes in stores. But now that $240 billion worth of apparel is purchased online each year, it has become a source of epic wastefulness. *Customers return an estimated 40% of what they buy online, mostly because of sizing issues. T*hat’s a hassle for shoppers and a costly nightmare for retailers, who now spend billions covering “free” returns.
> 
> So don't feel bad.  It is the fault of the clothing lines.
> 
> http://time.com/how-to-fix-vanity-sizing/



Interesting, well that's totally accurate. I order the same denim size as per the individual brand's size guide and still am astounded at how many don't fit properly. At least this article confirms that my hips don't change measurement with each pair of jeans!


----------



## MadMadCat

@PocketBookPup I recommend AG jeans as well. The Farrah model is skinny but not too skinny and has a higher rise than most of their jeans.  (I.e. They sit at the natural waist). I had the (mis?)fortune to buy them in their store, helped by a young man (more like a kid). When i told him that i wanted to try the Farrah, he looked at me with a bit of disapproval and told me "but do you know that they are HIGH? I mean REALLY REALLY HIGH?" 

I thought he was so cute. I wonder what he would have said if he saw the Jean Paul Gaultier jeans i was wearing when i was his age [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1].


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Interesting, well that's totally accurate. I order the same denim size as per the individual brand's size guide and still am astounded at how many don't fit properly. *At least this article confirms that my hips don't change measurement with each pair of jeans*!



Glad to alleviate that concern.


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> @PocketBookPup I recommend AG jeans as well. The Farrah model is skinny but not too skinny and has a higher rise than most of their jeans.  (I.e. They sit at the natural waist). I had the (mis?)fortune to buy them in their store, helped by a young man (more like a kid). When i told him that i wanted to try the Farrah, he looked at me with a bit of disapproval and told me "but do you know that they are HIGH? I mean REALLY REALLY HIGH?"
> 
> I thought he was so cute. I wonder what he would have said if he saw the Jean Paul Gaultier jeans i was wearing when i was his age [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1].



Heehee, those kids are great to help with jeans buying. Love when they call me ma'am.


----------



## mundodabolsa

MadMadCat said:


> @PocketBookPup I recommend AG jeans as well. The Farrah model is skinny but not too skinny and has a higher rise than most of their jeans.  (I.e. They sit at the natural waist). I had the (mis?)fortune to buy them in their store, helped by a young man (more like a kid). When i told him that i wanted to try the Farrah, he looked at me with a bit of disapproval and told me "but do you know that they are HIGH? I mean REALLY REALLY HIGH?"
> 
> I thought he was so cute. I wonder what he would have said if he saw the Jean Paul Gaultier jeans i was wearing when i was his age [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1].



Butting in to Hermes chat to say AG Farrahs are my favorite jeans and pretty much all I wear.  I snag up every new color that comes out in the cropped version. They can be worn a zillion times without washing and still don't lose their shape.


----------



## etoile de mer

Cordeliere said:


> There is a current article in Time magazine entitled *One Size Fits None*.  This article focuses on "vanity sizing" and how much variation there is in sizing.   A chart shows that the bust in a size 8 varies from 34.5 to 37.5 inches.    Here is a passage from the article.
> 
> *“Insanity sizing,*” as some have dubbed this trend, is frustrating enough for shoppers who try on clothes in stores. But now that $240 billion worth of apparel is purchased online each year, it has become a source of epic wastefulness. *Customers return an estimated 40% of what they buy online, mostly because of sizing issues. T*hat’s a hassle for shoppers and a costly nightmare for retailers, who now spend billions covering “free” returns.
> 
> So don't feel bad.  It is the fault of the clothing lines.
> 
> http://time.com/how-to-fix-vanity-sizing/



Interesting, thanks for sharing this. Certainly has been my experience, sizing is all over the place. Sometimes companies have dimensions of the actual garments. If available, I ask for those when ordering online, and compare them to a similar item I have that fits well. Then along with the most likely size, I order one size up and/or one size down, from that!


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Just reading about the number of choices in jeans makes me tired.


I find that trying on jeans is even more tiring.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> I find that trying on jeans is even more tiring.



The only thing worse is bathing suit shopping. [emoji23]


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The only thing worse is bathing suit shopping. [emoji23]



Jeans are frustrating.  Bathing suits are totally depressing.  Seriously.  Who needs to see their every flaw in a three way mirror while bathed in yellow green florescent light that makes them look sick?  Designers must be designing with Gisele Bundchen in mind.  I'm thinking the burkini might be ok.


----------



## Mindi B

Wouldn't it be nice if we could look at ourselves in the mirror and, instead of comparing what we see to Gisele Bundchen, think, "This fits well, I can move in it, and I like the design.  Perfect!"  You know, think about the clothes and whether THEY work for US, rather than hating on our bodies and feeling WE don't work for the CLOTHES.
I am not saying this is what plays in my head, either--far from it--but, you know, goals.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> I did something like that with Nordstrom Rack in June.   I ordered about 40 tops.   Tried them all on in the comfort of my bedroom.   Decided to keep about a third of them.  Scooped up the other 2/3 and drove to the Rack store less than 10 miles away and got my refund.   And while in the store, I picked up a couple of pairs of shorts.
> 
> I consider the fit of tops to be semi predictable.   The fit of jeans is totally unpredictable in women's jeans.   I have always done the men's route so I can order waist and inseam.  It would never occur to me to order a bunch of jeans and return 95%.   That is one of the great things about the Cafe--new ideas.
> 
> The free shipping through Amazon is brilliant.


I started doing that with Lord & Taylor (very close by).   
I never thought of men's pants.  As a result I wind up hemming a lot of them according to my inseam.  Either that or they sit in the closet for quite a while.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> I started doing that with Lord & Taylor (very close by).
> *I never thought of men's pants. * As a result I wind up hemming a lot of them according to my inseam.  Either that or they sit in the closet for quite a while.



I have been wearing the same style of Levi's 501 (button up) jeans since 1975.  My weight goes up, so does the waist size.  My weight goes down.  So does the waist size.   It helps that I have slim hips.


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> Blabbermouth here with more comments.  I continued to think about what "special" means.  Did a google search on "What is luxury?"  The Victoria and Albert museum had an exhibit dedicated to this question last year.  The article about it had some thoughts that I thought were clarifying.  I know this is a long post that is hard to read because there are quotes from the article and quotes from people here.   There are three main ideas.
> 
> *This explanation of luxury goods makers certainly captures Hermes:*
> 
> Makers of luxury are inspired by passion and curiosity for the intricate nature of objects, the potential of materials, and complex techniques...Making luxury is not concerned with practical solutions but with the extraordinary, non-essential and exclusive. Mastery of a craft and exceptional expertise are demonstrated by outstanding precision, attention to detail and remarkable finishes. Such quality is achieved by challenging and broadening established standards of craftsmanship and accepted categories of design. The resulting work combines high levels of innovation with a respect for craft traditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is what it said about people who consume luxury goods:*
> 
> Luxury has the potential to unlock dreams of being somewhere else or someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am going to mention things people have said here that suggests this theme.*
> 
> Mindi:  " it represented a sort of French elegance and old world monied status (yes, that word) to me."
> 
> 
> 
> PBP: "When I carry my Colvert Kelly I am instantly transported to a sunny day in May in Paris, specials memories of people and places and the sounds of jazz in a Parisian cafe."
> 
> ouija board (from Chat):  " My favorite movie with H in it is Heartbreakers with Vanessa Paradis. Makes me want a rouge vif Kelly, because it'll instantly make me look slim, chic, and carefree if I have one, lol."
> 
> For me, when I carry my H, I tap in to my inner Jackie O, Grace Kelly, Carolyn Bessette, Princess Di, etc.
> 
> 
> *And the final thought from that article is having Hermes items gives us a chance to interact with something extraordinary.*   Maybe extraordinary is a better word to describe Hermes than quality.  Yeah the even stitches are great.  The leather is incredible.  But the whole experience is greater than the sum of the parts.  All the individual excellence adds up  to extraordinary.



Bumping this up because I've been thinking about it and would like to get your thoughts...

I was journaling with my coffee this morning (in my Rubis Clemence Ulysse! ) about this question:  What is Luxury?  I wrote out a long list of things that are "luxurious," like space, privacy, time to do as one pleases, objects that meet one's preferences as well as one's needs...etc.  And the last entry was this:  Knowing you can have what you want, when you want it.  I started thinking about Hermes, and their desire to be the ultimate luxury, vs. the scarcity thing they have toyed with in recent years.  I wonder if this is a mistake, image-wise.

I get the idea that, psychologically speaking, if you make something hard for the average person to get, they tend to want it more.  Everyone kind of assumes this is the way to do things if you want to be exclusive.  But I wonder.  As elegant a brand as Hermes is, I wonder if this game doesn't actually make them seem less classy--slightly, what? Parsimonious?  I say this, because the most elegant people I know, and the most elegant homes I've visited, have always felt grandly, luxuriously generous.  As if being with this person, or in this home, your every need will be met.  There is nothing, when you are in their gracious care, or in their home that you cannot have or do.  All of the scrounging, and scavenging, and schmoozing SAs, that folks have reported having to do to get Hermes products, and the resulting explosion of counterfeits and re-sellers doesn't seem very elegant to me.

Thoughts?


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> I did something like that with Nordstrom Rack in June.   I ordered about 40 tops.   Tried them all on in the comfort of my bedroom.   Decided to keep about a third of them.  Scooped up the other 2/3 and drove to the Rack store less than 10 miles away and got my refund.   And while in the store, I picked up a couple of pairs of shorts.
> 
> I consider the fit of tops to be semi predictable.   The fit of jeans is totally unpredictable in women's jeans.   I have always done the men's route so I can order waist and inseam.  It would never occur to me to order a bunch of jeans and return 95%.   That is one of the great things about the Cafe--new ideas.
> 
> The free shipping through Amazon is brilliant.


I hate trying on jeans.   I never find a good fit.  I think you slim hips are the ticket to a good fit. My curviness makes it very difficult.   The one  black corduroy jean that I loved was a pair if men's from the GAP.   Why did I give it away?  I will definitely look into the AG jean!


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> Bumping this up because I've been thinking about it and would like to get your thoughts...
> 
> I was journaling with my coffee this morning (in my Rubis Clemence Ulysse! ) about this question:  What is Luxury?  I wrote out a long list of things that are "luxurious," like space, privacy, time to do as one pleases, objects that meet one's preferences as well as one's needs...etc.  And the last entry was this:  Knowing you can have what you want, when you want it.  I started thinking about Hermes, and their desire to be the ultimate luxury, vs. the scarcity thing they have toyed with in recent years.  I wonder if this is a mistake, image-wise.
> 
> I get the idea that, psychologically speaking, if you make something hard for the average person to get, they tend to want it more.  Everyone kind of assumes this is the way to do things if you want to be exclusive.  But I wonder.  As elegant a brand as Hermes is, I wonder if this game doesn't actually make them seem less classy--slightly, what? Parsimonious?  I say this, because the most elegant people I know, and the most elegant homes I've visited, have always felt grandly, luxuriously generous.  As if being with this person, or in this home, your every need will be met.  There is nothing, when you are in their gracious care, or in their home that you cannot have or do.  All of the scrounging, and scavenging, and schmoozing SAs, that folks have reported having to do to get Hermes products, and the resulting explosion of counterfeits and re-sellers doesn't seem very elegant to me.
> 
> Thoughts?



I missed this post completely. Games of any sort decrease the luxury of a brand- whether it's high pressure tactics or scarcity of goods. I like to enjoy the experience of my purchases so I try to limit my exposure to such games although we are all exposed to it to some degree and we all willingly participate. At the point that it is no longer enjoyable or no longer feels right to me I take a step back.


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> What is Luxury?  I wrote out a long list of things that are "luxurious," like *space, privacy, time to do as one pleases, objects that meet one's preferences as well as one's needs...etc. * And the last entry was this:  Knowing you can have what you want, when you want it.
> As elegant a brand as Hermes is, I wonder if this game doesn't actually make them seem less classy--slightly, what? Parsimonious?  I say this, because the most elegant people I know, and the most elegant homes I've visited, have always felt grandly, luxuriously generous.  As if being with this person, or in this home, *your every need will be met.  There is nothing, when you are in their gracious care, or in their home that you cannot have or do.*  All of the scrounging, and scavenging, and schmoozing SAs, that folks have reported having to do to get Hermes products, and the resulting explosion of counterfeits and re-sellers doesn't seem very elegant to me. Thoughts?



I edited down your quote slightly so the parts I wanted to highlight would show.   I love your definition of luxury.   It makes me appreciate how much luxury I have that I take for granted.   I want to go to your friends' houses.  It sounds truly luxurious.  I want my house to be that way for my guests.  Thank you for sharing that observation.  *Edit:  In fact, could you share something that you could do or have in their homes that felt especially luxurious.*

Totally agree that the experience of acquiring Hermes is the antithesis of luxury.   Having it is good.  Getting it is a distasteful experience.


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> I edited down your quote slightly so the parts I wanted to highlight would show.   I love your definition of luxury.   It makes me appreciate how much luxury I have that I take for granted.   I want to go to your friends' houses.  It sounds truly luxurious.  I want my house to be that way for my guests.  Thank you for sharing that observation.  *Edit:  In fact, could you share something that you could do or have in their homes that felt especially luxurious.*
> 
> Totally agree that the experience of acquiring Hermes is the antithesis of luxury.   Having it is good.  Getting it is a distasteful experience.



While I think the games in Paris sound distasteful , I genuinely feel a friendship and affection for my SA and for most of the staff at my local store. I have become very friendly with the managers as well and enjoy spending time there even when I'm not buying anything. I never feel like I'm playing games or if I do, it's because I'm worrying about games but I generally believe that if they had what I wanted to sell me-they would. If I don't get the call, it's because they know I want very specific things that they don't have. Plus my SA is always telling me about things that are not on my list. I have a feeling I'm going to find Paris shopping to be quite a shock. 

I think the forum is full of extremes with Hermes, it's either fans of the brand hoping to start their collection who are disappointed that it can take a long time to get what you want and the very long time collectors who have strong relationships with their stores and can get what they want pretty much on schedule even if they don't consider themselves VIPs. If you can get your bags, in the colors you want at regular 6-9 month intervals you're a strong client. I'm somewhere in between. I also don't think it's wrong of Hermes to push the sales of their other items to sell the bags that customers really want. If they readily gave the bags to anyone would could buy them, the value and cache would go way down. Personally I will continue to buy what I love because using the things that I have is a true luxury for me. 

I also think there are different ways to express luxury. If quality and longevity remain pillars of the brand, making something we buy that can last for generations is also luxurious. Their stores (at least the new ones) are beautiful and thoughtfully designed, also a luxury. The several dinged up and popped stitch Chanels I've handled recently did not feel luxurious nor did the pushy salesperson. 

I wonder how much of the reseller and sales game has to do with the fact that 50 years ago, I doubt anyone owned 20 multiples of the bags but now having one is just not enough. Why wouldn't the directors of the company leverage that demand into huge sales increases in the other categories. It allows them to continue to employ their craftspeople and expand their products while buying up ateliers that produced hand crafted items. Preserving a traditional craft industry will be their ultimate legacy if they can maintain it.


----------



## Cordeliere

^^^
You make a good point.   For established customers, it can be a pleasant experience.   And you are also right about Hermes business model.  A business is in business to be profitable and should do what it has to do.    Hermes interests and my interests are not in accord, so for me it is distasteful.  But it is good to be reminded it is not that way for many here.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> While I think the games in Paris sound distasteful , I genuinely feel a friendship and affection for my SA and for most of the staff at my local store. I have become very friendly with the managers as well and enjoy spending time there even when I'm not buying anything. I never feel like I'm playing games or if I do, it's because I'm worrying about games but I generally believe that if they had what I wanted to sell me-they would. If I don't get the call, it's because they know I want very specific things that they don't have. Plus my SA is always telling me about things that are not on my list. I have a feeling I'm going to find Paris shopping to be quite a shock.
> 
> I think the forum is full of extremes with Hermes, it's either fans of the brand hoping to start their collection who are disappointed that it can take a long time to get what you want and the very long time collectors who have strong relationships with their stores and can get what they want pretty much on schedule even if they don't consider themselves VIPs. If you can get your bags, in the colors you want at regular 6-9 month intervals you're a strong client. I'm somewhere in between. I also don't think it's wrong of Hermes to push the sales of their other items to sell the bags that customers really want. If they readily gave the bags to anyone would could buy them, the value and cache would go way down. Personally I will continue to buy what I love because using the things that I have is a true luxury for me.
> 
> I also think there are different ways to express luxury. If quality and longevity remain pillars of the brand, making something we buy that can last for generations is also luxurious. Their stores (at least the new ones) are beautiful and thoughtfully designed, also a luxury. The several dinged up and popped stitch Chanels I've handled recently did not feel luxurious nor did the pushy salesperson.
> 
> I wonder how much of the reseller and sales game has to do with the fact that 50 years ago, I doubt anyone owned 20 multiples of the bags but now having one is just not enough. Why wouldn't the directors of the company leverage that demand into huge sales increases in the other categories. It allows them to continue to employ their craftspeople and expand their products while buying up ateliers that produced hand crafted items. Preserving a traditional craft industry will be their ultimate legacy if they can maintain it.



Well said Mrs Owen. You make some very good points. 

I want to reassure you that my Paris shopping experiences have all been delightful. I think if you read the Paris shopping thread you will come away with a different view. Many of the people on that thread are only interested in getting a coveted bag. I have found all of the SAs at the Paris stores to be friendly and helpful. I try to have a healthy attitude about it. I am happy to look for merchandise that is on my wishlist that I can't find at home. The stores are beautiful and fun to see. And if they happen to have a bag that is on my wishlist it's the icing on the cake. But I don't leave disappointed if they don't have it. I truly believe it's luck if they have what you want. They seem to really want people to leave happy. Now that I have been back a few times I also have nice relationships with several SAs, which is wonderful, but truthfully I have always enjoyed my visits. The shopping experience in Paris at most stores is lovely. There is a pleasant formality and slowness of pace that makes it very enjoyable.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> ^^^
> You make a good point.   For established customers, it can be a pleasant experience.   And you are also right about Hermes business model.  A business is in business to be profitable and should do what it has to do.    Hermes interests and my interests are not in accord, so for me it is distasteful.  But it is good to be reminded it is not that way for many here.



I have definitely seen both sides of the coin. There is a nasty underbelly to some of this. Its not all flowers and sunshine. That comes as much from some of the customers as some of the staff.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I missed this post completely. Games of any sort decrease the luxury of a brand- whether it's high pressure tactics or scarcity of goods. I like to enjoy the experience of my purchases so I try to limit my exposure to such games although we are all exposed to it to some degree and we all willingly participate. At the point that it is no longer enjoyable or no longer feels right to me I take a step back.



I've never had a bad experience at Hermes, and have always been treated wonderfully in every H store, but then again, I've never tried to buy a Birkin.  (Not that they aren't absolutely beautiful! ).  It is distressing to hear some of the experiences of gals (and guys) on tPF, and I wish that was so rare it would be mostly unheard of.  I wish Hermes would focus on ultra-high quality products and ultra-amazing service that exceeds expectations, charge whatever prices they need to charge to be able to make all that happen, then leave all of the low-brow games for lesser companies.  I still buy and love Hermes, but it is the one thing that gives me pause.  It may also be the back door they leave open for competitors.



Cordeliere said:


> *Edit:  In fact, could you share something that you could do or have in their homes that felt especially luxurious. *



What a fun topic!  The elegant people I know don't try to impress.  They are genuinely gracious and kind, and that authentic caring about how you feel shows up in refreshing and surprising ways.  A friend told me that she tries to step outside of herself, and walk through the guest's experience from the moment they turn into her drive.  She feels that "from that point on, their experience is my responsibility, and I want it to be about ease. " (Can they find their way to the house, if they pass the house and have to turn around, are there numbers on both sides of the mailbox?  Is it clear where to park?  Is the path to the house well-lit?)  Is the entrance thoughtfully laid out?  What to do with a wet umbrella and raincoat?  Is there a place to set a bag while taking off a coat?  Is there a place to sit and pull on or take off boots?  If it starts raining before people leave, she has an umbrella stand by the front door filled with umbrellas that guests can take with them to stay dry.  Little luxuries that add up. I could go on forever--but she just walks through the process this way.  What might people want and need when they visit the powder room?  What will make having a cup of tea or cocktail especially nice?  Oh, and she _always_ sends a guest home with something-a rose cut from the garden, a little box of fruit tea sachets, or a homemade cookie--but you always leave with some small thing.  And two days later, you'll get a quick little note in the mail that says how much she enjoyed seeing you.  This is someone with a glamorous life, beauty, a vast estate and multiple homes, and she still treats every single person with exactly the same care.


----------



## Mindi B

I had a HUUUUGE post about my view of luxury, but I think what it comes down to for me is that, yes, luxury does involve scarcity--or, more precisely, RARITY.  Here's my thinking: luxury involves something that is, or feels, _special_.  For most of us, white bread and hot showers are generally not luxurious--they are mundane.  But if we had no access to bread or hot water, well, these would be luxurious.  Special.  Coveted.  On the other hand, if all the wheat crops in the world failed and a race of alien sturgeon took over the globe and made caviar a staple, roe would cease to be a luxury item and children would be begging their parents, "Pleeeez, mom, not caviar AGAIN!  Can't I have peanut butter on Wonder Bread?"
Back before the Internet made everyone and everything famous for a day, Hermes was not well-known except to the super-rich (which, at that time, also usually meant the upper class--I hate the phrase, but so it was), and at that time Hermes bags _were_ readily available.  Years ago, Birkins and Kellys could be purchased off the shelf.  But they were in relatively low demand, since few could afford them and fewer still knew they existed.  Now, the number of super-rich individuals (while still infinitesimal compared to world population) has increased, and every consumer good imaginable is lauded and Instagrammed and blogged about _ad nauseum_ for all to desire.  Thus, more demand, more capacity to buy, less availability.  If Hermes made itself readily available under these circumstances, H bags would be so ubiquitous as to be undesirable.  Indeed, some on this forum feel this point has already been reached.

Luxury, to me, means no more nor less than the best of something, or something that FEELS like the best, because it is a privilege, a blessing, a treat. . . something _special_ in some way.  It may be costly or not, but it is rare, because the very best/best-feeling version of something is, rather by definition, limited.  A surfeit stops feeling special.

So, IMO, Hermes' efforts to limit production/distribution are appropriate to further the perception of their bags as the best of the best.  (And, in addition, it could be argued that the more of something you try to churn out, the more poorly-executed those things will be, as well.)

Anyhow, this looooong post just represents my off-the-top-of-my-pointy-head thoughts on the subject, which is an intriguing one!  Prepster, thank you for making me THINK today!


----------



## MSO13

I definitely agree about Rarity @Mindi B for me that is free/leisure time and it's the ultimate luxury for me. Plus if I have too much free time I start to go crazy and miss work so I hope it continues to be that way. I love my work too so that's also a luxury, despite what Instagram and millennials say it's a true privilege and luxury to get to own your own business doing something you love and that you're good at. Somehow there's a perception that everyone is entitled to this but I don't agree. It's a massive amount of work and not everyone will succeed. Time with my family, cats and husband is my favorite luxury but don't tell my shawls!


----------



## prepster

MrsOwen3 said:


> If they readily gave the bags to anyone would could buy them, the value and cache would go way down.



See, that's the thing.  Would it?  I don't know.  I mean, that what everyone says, right?  But when I insert myself into that equation, it doesn't compute. Maybe I am not normal.  I buy Hermes because the products are executed flawlessly, with an attention to detail that I rarely find (so far anyway) in other products, whether it is a bag, a dressage saddle, a lacquer tray or a chair.  They already have exclusivity, because almost everything they do, they do better than everyone else.  And it takes a long time to produce that item with the limited craftspeople who are capable of it, so that limits availability authentically.  So what's with the games and nonsense?  

Maybe there is a fear that people wouldn't understand quality for quality's sake or be willing to pay the price for it.  On some level do they really believe that the only reason a woman wants a Birkin is because it is hard to get?  Are all of the Hermes execs men?


----------



## cremel

Prepster, Corde, Ppup, Mrs O, greetings! It's Monday again. Wish everyone is having a good start. 
As for luxury I like the thoughts you all commented and I agree. I had the best SA of the world for several years till last year he left Hermes for other adventures. He then Referred me to a different SA. The experience at this store has become entirely different since then. My first SA was not pushing for purchase and he has great taste therefore all my scarves( guilty as is I have a large number of scarves) are carefully selected for me and lots of them are timeless pieces. Current SA certainly is more pushing towards all sorts of goods. I am not enjoying shopping there as much.  About two weeks back some SA leaked information about a H store from Hawaii. They got a new manager and this new manager is demanding half of a Birkin purchase before offering any Birkin or Kelly to a customer. That was distasteful and I would not step in that store. I understand the business model and all business try to profit from all their goods but hey! There's a limit. Some people do shop there because of love for H. 

Agreed with Ppup on the stores in Paris. Lots of people leave FSH extremely disappointed and sometimes angry because they could not score a Birkin or Kelly. I think most of the stores in France appear to be healthy to me. Probably I see more of the pure profit stuff here in US.  

What's luxury? A high end handbag itself doesn't mean you have luxury. For us, right now, free time to be with family and be able to travel and visit the world would be the most precious luxury. As sad as it sounds, my DH said we were getting older so fast and if we don't take the time to travel to our dream destination we maybe never will later on. That said I am not giving up my love for my bags yet!! There's still another SA we love to work with in US.


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> I had a HUUUUGE post about my view of luxury, but I think what it comes down to for me is that, yes, luxury does involve scarcity--or, more precisely, RARITY.  Here's my thinking: luxury involves something that is, or feels, _special_.  For most of us, white bread and hot showers are generally not luxurious--they are mundane.  But if we had no access to bread or hot water, well, these would be luxurious.  Special.  Coveted.  On the other hand, if all the wheat crops in the world failed and a race of alien sturgeon took over the globe and made caviar a staple, roe would cease to be a luxury item and children would be begging their parents, "Pleeeez, mom, not caviar AGAIN!  Can't I have peanut butter on Wonder Bread?"
> Back before the Internet made everyone and everything famous for a day, Hermes was not well-known except to the super-rich (which, at that time, also usually meant the upper class--I hate the phrase, but so it was), and at that time Hermes bags _were_ readily available.  Years ago, Birkins and Kellys could be purchased off the shelf.  But they were in relatively low demand, since few could afford them and fewer still knew they existed.  Now, the number of super-rich individuals (while still infinitesimal compared to world population) has increased, and every consumer good imaginable is lauded and Instagrammed and blogged about _ad nauseum_ for all to desire.  Thus, more demand, more capacity to buy, less availability.  If Hermes made itself readily available under these circumstances, H bags would be so ubiquitous as to be undesirable.  Indeed, some on this forum feel this point has already been reached.
> 
> Luxury, to me, means no more nor less than the best of something, or something that FEELS like the best, because it is a privilege, a blessing, a treat. . . something _special_ in some way.  It may be costly or not, but it is rare, because the very best/best-feeling version of something is, rather by definition, limited.  A surfeit stops feeling special.
> 
> So, IMO, Hermes' efforts to limit production/distribution are appropriate to further the perception of their bags as the best of the best.  (And, in addition, it could be argued that the more of something you try to churn out, the more poorly-executed those things will be, as well.)
> 
> Anyhow, this looooong post just represents my off-the-top-of-my-pointy-head thoughts on the subject, which is an intriguing one!  Prepster, thank you for making me THINK today!



Yes! Mindi very well said!


----------



## EmileH

I find myself biting my tongue and conflicted about responding. It's one thing to allocate the scarce resource- bags- to loyal customers who you know will cherish the bag. It's another thing entirely to give them out as a reward for buying less popular items to meet your sales goals even knowing that someone is likely a reseller. I have witnessed both.


----------



## Mindi B

prepster, I think what you dislike, quite understandably, is the pretense of scarcity.  When a customer is told "no Birkin, no Kelly" and this is flat-out untrue, I agree that this leaves a bad taste in one's mouth.  Actual scarcity is a different thing altogether.  Yet, short of a flat "first come, first served" methodology, the two things (to put it bluntly, lies and actual rarity) go together.  If Hermes has determined that they are not willing to sell a Birkin to every person who asks every day until their stock is exhausted (which is clearly the case), then two things happen: (1) the "worthy" clients (I know, it's rather ridiculous) are defined as those who embrace, or seem to embrace, more than just one "it" bag, and (2) those customers who don't fulfill standard #1 will need to be. . . well, lied to, since "We have the bag you want but won't sell it to you because you want only that bag" is unpalatable, to say the least.  I can't say it's a moral or easily defensible choice, but so it is.
Hermes is its own little kingdom.  If you aren't willing to bend a knee to the rules of monarchy, then luck and a sympathetic SA are your only hope.  And that works often enough to keep hope alive. . . .


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> prepster, I think what you dislike, quite understandably, is the pretense of scarcity.  When a customer is told "no Birkin, no Kelly" and this is flat-out untrue, I agree that this leaves a bad taste in one's mouth.  Actual scarcity is a different thing altogether.  Yet, short of a flat "first come, first served" methodology, the two things (to put it bluntly, lies and actual rarity) go together.  If Hermes has determined that they are not willing to sell a Birkin to every person who asks every day until their stock is exhausted (which is clearly the case), then two things happen: (1) the "worthy" clients (I know, it's rather ridiculous) are defined as those who embrace, or seem to embrace, more than just one "it" bag, and (2) those customers who don't fulfill standard #1 will need to be. . . well, lied to, since "We have the bag you want but won't sell it to you because you want only that bag" is unpalatable, to say the least.  I can't say it's a moral or easily defensible choice, but so it is.
> Hermes is its own little kingdom.  If you aren't willing to bend a knee to the rules of monarchy, then luck and a sympathetic SA are your only hope.  And that works often enough to keep hope alive. . . .



See that was my thinking. It's not unfair to give the bags to loyal customers. I now feel naive because I have seen customers and SA take it to a different level- the you scratch my back and I'll scratch yours level. It's rather base and does detract from my overall perception of the brand. It's human nature. It is bound to happen. But to the extent possible it should be stomped out by the company.

I'll give you an example- people go on vacation and want to buy a souvenir- maybe even something that they haven't seen at their home store- but they are afraid to buy itbecause their regular SA will be angry. This is not me by the way. I don't play this game. But several people have told me that they won't buy that thing out of fear and some have said their SA will ask them about it if they notice it in the computer. That's distasteful.


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> Bumping this up because I've been thinking about it and would like to get your thoughts...
> 
> I was journaling with my coffee this morning (in my Rubis Clemence Ulysse! ) about this question:  What is Luxury?  I wrote out a long list of things that are "luxurious," like space, privacy, time to do as one pleases, objects that meet one's preferences as well as one's needs...etc.  And the last entry was this:  Knowing you can have what you want, when you want it.  I started thinking about Hermes, and their desire to be the ultimate luxury, vs. the scarcity thing they have toyed with in recent years.  I wonder if this is a mistake, image-wise.
> 
> I get the idea that, psychologically speaking, if you make something hard for the average person to get, they tend to want it more.  Everyone kind of assumes this is the way to do things if you want to be exclusive.  But I wonder.  As elegant a brand as Hermes is, I wonder if this game doesn't actually make them seem less classy--slightly, what? Parsimonious?  I say this, because the most elegant people I know, and the most elegant homes I've visited, have always felt grandly, luxuriously generous.  As if being with this person, or in this home, your every need will be met.  There is nothing, when you are in their gracious care, or in their home that you cannot have or do.  All of the scrounging, and scavenging, and schmoozing SAs, that folks have reported having to do to get Hermes products, and the resulting explosion of counterfeits and re-sellers doesn't seem very elegant to me.
> 
> Thoughts?


Great post. Scarcity mentality does equate with meanness and stinginess, to me. When you mention luxury (to which let's add grace and generosity), I am reminded of the story of the person who had never been to an elegant dinner party and drank the water in the finger bowl, not knowing what it was. The hostess promptly drank the contents of HER bowl, so as not to embarrass the guest. That is elegance and grace, I think. How does the H mentality fit into this, I wonder? Thank you for your thoughtful post!


----------



## MSO13

prepster said:


> See, that's the thing.  Would it?  I don't know.  I mean, that what everyone says, right?  But when I insert myself into that equation, it doesn't compute. Maybe I am not normal.  I buy Hermes because the products are executed flawlessly, with an attention to detail that I rarely find (so far anyway) in other products, whether it is a bag, a dressage saddle, a lacquer tray or a chair.  They already have exclusivity, because almost everything they do, they do better than everyone else.  And it takes a long time to produce that item with the limited craftspeople who are capable of it, so that limits availability authentically.  So what's with the games and nonsense?
> 
> Maybe there is a fear that people wouldn't understand quality for quality's sake or be willing to pay the price for it.  On some level do they really believe that the only reason a woman wants a Birkin is because it is hard to get?  Are all of the Hermes execs men?



we're toeing a line with this conversation that might offend some tPFers but i'm game

yes, IMO it would. the buyer who seeks to "score a haul" of a coveted bag wouldn't be interested if there was no perceived scarcity. it's not about the brand at all, it's about look what i got. there are A LOT more of these folks then there are people like yourself. 

then, people loyal to the brand who are already fed up with the over exposure of the Birkin would seek the next brand that values exclusivity. 

Anyone with a credit card limit high enough can charge a Birkin and pay it off over years but H's process is designed to lower the chances of that happening. They are entitled to control who gets their bags. 

I have more to add but driving home now. back soon


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> What a fun topic!  The elegant people I know don't try to impress.  They are genuinely gracious and kind, and that authentic caring about how you feel shows up in refreshing and surprising ways.  A friend told me that she tries to step outside of herself, and walk through the guest's experience from the moment they turn into her drive.  She feels that "from that point on, their experience is my responsibility, and I want it to be about ease. " (Can they find their way to the house, if they pass the house and have to turn around, are there numbers on both sides of the mailbox?  Is it clear where to park?  Is the path to the house well-lit?)  Is the entrance thoughtfully laid out?  What to do with a wet umbrella and raincoat?  Is there a place to set a bag while taking off a coat?  Is there a place to sit and pull on or take off boots?  If it starts raining before people leave, she has an umbrella stand by the front door filled with umbrellas that guests can take with them to stay dry.  Little luxuries that add up. I could go on forever--but she just walks through the process this way.  What might people want and need when they visit the powder room?  What will make having a cup of tea or cocktail especially nice?  Oh, and she _always_ sends a guest home with something-a rose cut from the garden, a little box of fruit tea sachets, or a homemade cookie--but you always leave with some small thing.  And two days later, you'll get a quick little note in the mail that says how much she enjoyed seeing you.  This is someone with a glamorous life, beauty, a vast estate and multiple homes, and she still treats every single person with exactly the same care.



Your description really captures and communicates it.  It very much reminds me of an article I read in Christine's magazine about the type of hostess that Joan Rivers was.   Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## klynneann

MrsOwen3 said:


> we're toeing a line with this conversation that might offend some tPFers but i'm game
> 
> yes, IMO it would. the buyer who seeks to "score a haul" of a coveted bag wouldn't be interested if there was no perceived scarcity. it's not about the brand at all, it's about look what i got. there are A LOT more of these folks then there are people like yourself.
> 
> then, people loyal to the brand who are already fed up with the over exposure of the Birkin would seek the next brand that values exclusivity.
> 
> Anyone with a credit card limit high enough can charge a Birkin and pay it off over years but H's process is designed to lower the chances of that happening. They are entitled to control who gets their bags.
> 
> I have more to add but driving home now. back soon


But how do scarcity and prestige (maybe not the right word exactly, but I think you know what I mean?) fit together?  Because it's scarce, it's prestigious?   For those who do not have a true appreciation of the brand, but rather want a bag so they can show off that they have one, are they showing off that they are rich?  That they have arrived?  Or that they have obtained something that is so hard to get?


----------



## Cordeliere

A little detour in the conversation.   Did anyone else watch the premiere of The Good Place.  I have a rather adolescent sense of humor and this show had me rolling on the floor.   TV shows always pack the premiere show with their best stuff, so who knows of the series will be as good.  Here's hoping.


----------



## cremel

klynneann said:


> But how do scarcity and prestige (maybe not the right word exactly, but I think you know what I mean?) fit together?  Because it's scarce, it's prestigious?   For those who do not have a true appreciation of the brand, but rather want a bag so they can show off that they have one, are they showing off that they are rich?  That they have arrived?  Or that they have obtained something that is so hard to get?



I think everyone has a certain level of "vanity". I would not mind telling you that sometimes I want to show off my lovely scarf and other times I carry my best bags to meet my friends. It's to what degree that matters. Some simply use expensive to show they are "rich" or "successful" social status, some have to carry high end bags because all their peers do, some are young kids who don't even understand where the bags funding comes from, and finally not lastly some appreciate the artisans' great work at Hermes and the excellent design. I saw that Clint Easywood's daughter's video about burning a red croc Birkin into ashes.  That was disgusting. She had zero respect to the effort of the Birkin artisans and is just so low of burning a great piece from Hermes. But she is spoiled and has too much money to burn...

My brother is the youngest marketing and sales VP in a company that requires travel to Asia a lot and he has no choice but only wear very high end suit and ties and brief case. All his peers from Hongkung or Japan wear suits that are made by famous personal tailors. This is just an example for people who have the need to go for high end stuff.  I don't necessarily like that kind of culture but I do see that it's a great effort for him to find the stuff that fits him yet high quality and reasonably priced. 

On the other hand I also have a dear friend who has a bunch of Birkins and Kelly bags. She never carries them to office. She carries them on selective occasions such as shopping with us or going to see a show etc. I like that. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️we sometimes hang out with our Birkins and we talk about bags a lot. It's fun to carry my favorite bags walking in the street. It makes me smile when people tell me oh that's a beautiful bag. Yeah everyone might have a bit of "show off" kind of mind...[emoji1][emoji23][emoji39]


----------



## Mindi B

klynneann said:


> But how do scarcity and prestige (maybe not the right word exactly, but I think you know what I mean?) fit together?  Because it's scarce, it's prestigious?   For those who do not have a true appreciation of the brand, but rather want a bag so they can show off that they have one, are they showing off that they are rich?  That they have arrived?  Or that they have obtained something that is so hard to get?



Yes, yes, and yes.  And I agree with cremel, that even those with a genuine appreciation of H quality and craftsmanship aren't immune to the lure of "signalling" with an H bag or scarf. We are all creatures of our culture, and our culture does make assumptions based on clothing and other superficial elements of appearance, so wanting to convey "I have good taste and the income to indulge it" is understandable, if not admirable.  This is probably based on an evolutionary habit so deeply ingrained as to be ineradicable.  I am definitely in this group.  A British writer said her "armor" includes "frocks, rocks, and slap [makeup]" and this phrase totally resonated with me.

I think prestige and scarcity are correlated, but perhaps only in one direction: that is, for something to be truly prestigious, it must be at least a bit rare (as well as consumer goods, consider awards, titles, etc.), but just because something is rare it isn't necessarily prestigious (exotic diseases, anyone? ).


----------



## MSO13

klynneann said:


> But how do scarcity and prestige (maybe not the right word exactly, but I think you know what I mean?) fit together?  Because it's scarce, it's prestigious?   For those who do not have a true appreciation of the brand, but rather want a bag so they can show off that they have one, are they showing off that they are rich?  That they have arrived?  Or that they have obtained something that is so hard to get?



I am talking more about the perceived scarcity and how that translates to "worth" not value or prestige. This can be the psychological worth or the price someone is willing to pay. I don't think a lot of people would be willing to pay $12K USD for a B35 if they knew anyone who walked in could get one too. I believe that when bags were readily available sitting on shelves, they were close to half the price they are today. As the price goes up, the demand seems to be growing as people try to get in front of the price increases. I wonder at what point they will stop chasing, I think we're approaching it soon in terms of H's prices. When the Euro started to drop, FSH wait times doubled and now with the new system they're slowing down the number of folks who "get lucky" so it's interesting to watch. The trophy hunters wouldn't be interested in the bags if they weren't hard to get in my opinion but that doesn't make the item prestigious. I do think there's a group of H shoppers that think that owning these things means they are above others or rich but as that's not my motivation, I could only speculate. And lest we forget, there is a customer that can walk in to any Hermes and get the bag vault to open, if they spend enough on other things first. That's a smaller group and likely the resellers but they can and do walk in and get whatever is available.

I am a worker bee, the "help" to some of my clients so in many circles I'm not a person that should own H but i value the craftsmanship, simple design and functionality of the pieces I own. They make me feel great and also as Mindi pointed, in some situations signal that taste or perceived success that allows me to own such things. In order for me to part with the amount of money to buy these bags, I like knowing that I won't see my bag coming and going. I rarely see bags and when I do mine are still special and unique as are the bags I see, generally well loved and not trophies. The irony is that I started to buy H as my own personal trophy to commemorate career achievements but now I'm just in love with the brand, the history and the family that still wants to do this stuff by hand as much as possible.  Every piece I own makes me a little bit giddy when I reach for it and if it doesn't, I know I shouldn't hang on to it. But I can understand feeling as though one has arrived, I work very hard at my business so to be able to buy my first 90cm scarf when I was featured in a big magazine gave me that feeling of "arriving". That single purchase made me feel as though all my work was moving me in the right direction and that big things were on the horizon so it was worth much more to me than what I paid. 

Sorry for rambling, I ended up out with a friend for drinks last night and just woke up!


----------



## tabbi001

MrsOwen3 said:


> I am talking more about the perceived scarcity and how that translates to "worth" not value or prestige. This can be the psychological worth or the price someone is willing to pay. I don't think a lot of people would be willing to pay $12K USD for a B35 if they knew anyone who walked in could get one too. I believe that when bags were readily available sitting on shelves, they were close to half the price they are today. As the price goes up, the demand seems to be growing as people try to get in front of the price increases. I wonder at what point they will stop chasing, I think we're approaching it soon in terms of H's prices. When the Euro started to drop, FSH wait times doubled and now with the new system they're slowing down the number of folks who "get lucky" so it's interesting to watch. The trophy hunters wouldn't be interested in the bags if they weren't hard to get in my opinion but that doesn't make the item prestigious. I do think there's a group of H shoppers that think that owning these things means they are above others or rich but as that's not my motivation, I could only speculate. And lest we forget, there is a customer that can walk in to any Hermes and get the bag vault to open, if they spend enough on other things first. That's a smaller group and likely the resellers but they can and do walk in and get whatever is available.
> 
> I am a worker bee, the "help" to some of my clients so in many circles I'm not a person that should own H but i value the craftsmanship, simple design and functionality of the pieces I own. They make me feel great and also as Mindi pointed, in some situations signal that taste or perceived success that allows me to own such things. In order for me to part with the amount of money to buy these bags, I like knowing that I won't see my bag coming and going. I rarely see bags and when I do mine are still special and unique as are the bags I see, generally well loved and not trophies. The irony is that I started to buy H as my own personal trophy to commemorate career achievements but now I'm just in love with the brand, the history and the family that still wants to do this stuff by hand as much as possible.  Every piece I own makes me a little bit giddy when I reach for it and if it doesn't, I know I shouldn't hang on to it. But I can understand feeling as though one has arrived, I work very hard at my business so to be able to buy my first 90cm scarf when I was featured in a big magazine gave me that feeling of "arriving". That single purchase made me feel as though all my work was moving me in the right direction and that big things were on the horizon so it was worth much more to me than what I paid.
> 
> Sorry for rambling, I ended up out with a friend for drinks last night and just woke up!


I believe that because we work hard to achieve whatever it was we set out to do (career advancement, family achievements, surviving from a disease/accident), we have the inclination to "congratulate" ourselves. When we feel we deserve to get the best, we search for something luxurious and priceless. For some of us, it maybe a dream vacation in your own beachfront villa... or swimming with the dolphins... or filling up your dream house with all the fluffy avalon blankets and pillows and the kitchen with the mosaique tableware... whatever it may be, you just want to prove to yourself that you're life has dramatically improved because you worked hard


----------



## klynneann

I love the Cafe.  Always such thoughtful discussion.  Thank you all for your responses.


----------



## MadMadCat

Interesting conversation.

I have a slightly different point of view, which I hope won't offend anyone. I have been debating if answering or not, since I can come across a bit like an elephant in a China shop, at times 

My point of view is that I value my time a lot. Being in control of my time and doing what I want with it is the ultimate luxury, therefore having to play the H game (the waiting, cultivating the relationship, not having to upset the SA, the "wishlist", etc) is what ruins the appeal of the B and K in my eyes. It actually negates what is "luxury" to me. I also don't value their scarcity, or exclusivity, since I know it is artificial. The only reason why I buy (some) H items is because there is no other brand that makes equivalent items of the same quality or look.

I also find H provides a shopping experience which is "luxurious" only at times. It appears to depend on the Store manager, and on the SA specifically, instead of being a culture of the company. That never happens in other high end retailers.

Just to give an example, I have bought several pieces of jewelry in my local store, from the same SA. She knows who I am, she sends me sweet cards for the holidays and checks on me with handwritten notes about my purchases. A few months back, I went there with my niece, to buy her a birthday gift. She was undecided and was trying several pieces. She got frustrated because she was unable to compare them side by side since, whenever she was putting one down, the SA would put it back in the box and store it away. My niece even asked me "is this your usual SA? she behaves as if she fears we'll steal something". That has never happened to me in any other luxury (or not luxury) retailer. I am sure it is some sort of store policy the SA was enforcing, and I don't hold it against her, but it certainly did not feel like luxury shopping.

I was reminded that one time I was in VC&A for a repair, and I saw a pair of beautiful earrings on display. I asked the SA about the stones, well aware of the fact they were out of my financial reach. The SA took the earrings out of the display, insisted I'd try them on, and even pulled out the associated necklace. It turns out the earrings were $850,000 (by far the most expensive things I ever had hanging from my lobes!), and I am sure the SA knew I would not have bought them. Yet, it was a luxurious experience because of her grace, helpfulness and smile.

I am not sure if what I call "luxury" can be bought. It is a mix of respect (especially of my time), love, comfort. Do you remember the scene of Pretty Woman when Richard Gere says "They aren't nice to people, they are nice to credit cards"? That's not luxury to me.

I hope I am not offending anyone by saying this. It is just my point of view, very personal. And I respect anyone who has it differently.


----------



## Mindi B

I agree with you wholeheartedly, MadMadCat.  I would suggest that having the luxury of time still connects to issues of money, in that the more of the latter one has, the more one can arrange to have free chunks of the former.  But I totally see your points and you have put them beautifully.
My DH is committed to travelling business or first class whenever possible, and it has nothing to do with leg room, meal service, or social standing. . . it has to do with _time_.  He can board first, stow his carry-on, and be DONE.  Time!
And I, too, have a very negative reaction to being treated as untrustworthy under any circumstances.  Or as stupid.  Big mistake.  Huge.


----------



## MSO13

MadMadCat said:


> Interesting conversation.
> 
> I have a slightly different point of view, which I hope won't offend anyone. I have been debating if answering or not, since I can come across a bit like an elephant in a China shop, at times
> 
> My point of view is that I value my time a lot. Being in control of my time and doing what I want with it is the ultimate luxury, therefore having to play the H game (the waiting, cultivating the relationship, not having to upset the SA, the "wishlist", etc) is what ruins the appeal of the B and K in my eyes. It actually negates what is "luxury" to me. I also don't value their scarcity, or exclusivity, since I know it is artificial. The only reason why I buy (some) H items is because there is no other brand that makes equivalent items of the same quality or look.
> 
> I also find H provides a shopping experience which is "luxurious" only at times. It appears to depend on the Store manager, and on the SA specifically, instead of being a culture of the company. That never happens in other high end retailers.
> 
> Just to give an example, I have bought several pieces of jewelry in my local store, from the same SA. She knows who I am, she sends me sweet cards for the holidays and checks on me with handwritten notes about my purchases. A few months back, I went there with my niece, to buy her a birthday gift. She was undecided and was trying several pieces. She got frustrated because she was unable to compare them side by side since, whenever she was putting one down, the SA would put it back in the box and store it away. My niece even asked me "is this your usual SA? she behaves as if she fears we'll steal something". That has never happened to me in any other luxury (or not luxury) retailer. I am sure it is some sort of store policy the SA was enforcing, and I don't hold it against her, but it certainly did not feel like luxury shopping.
> 
> I was reminded that one time I was in VC&A for a repair, and I saw a pair of beautiful earrings on display. I asked the SA about the stones, well aware of the fact they were out of my financial reach. The SA took the earrings out of the display, insisted I'd try them on, and even pulled out the associated necklace. It turns out the earrings were $850,000 (by far the most expensive things I ever had hanging from my lobes!), and I am sure the SA knew I would not have bought them. Yet, it was a luxurious experience because of her grace, helpfulness and smile.
> 
> I am not sure if what I call "luxury" can be bought. It is a mix of respect (especially of my time), love, comfort. Do you remember the scene of Pretty Woman when Richard Gere says "They aren't nice to people, they are nice to credit cards"? That's not luxury to me.
> 
> I hope I am not offending anyone by saying this. It is just my point of view, very personal. And I respect anyone who has it differently.



I'm glad you felt comfortable answering! While we differ in opinion, I like hearing from everyone!

I think you make a valid point, the company culture is only as strong as the SA, their training and the supervisors. When luxury service comes down to individuals, human error is bound to happen and the forum is filled with tales of SAs who are ill informed or less than welcoming. (I think that's a jewelry policy though it's not a nice feeling)

I also think with Bs and Ks, there's a difference between exclusivity and scarcity. The remain exclusive in the fact that you cannot easily walk into a store and buy one. You're either lucky, chosen or willing to cough up before they offer. Scarcity is also relative, on this forum and in the world of fashion blogs, Instagram etc they do seem ubiquitous but compared to say an LV Speedy? There are nowhere near as many Hermes bags in the world as their are from other brands. The number of bags produced per year by the whole brand is a fraction of any other luxury goods brand with the exception of the few others that still produce by hand. It's also a matter of where you live and your lifestyle and your community. I'm sure in pockets of the world "everyone" has not just a B but exotics and other rare bags-in my world that's almost non existent so to me they seem incredibly rare and special. 

I hope you and the rest of the Cafe are having a nice day and we're not going on too long with this conversation!


----------



## MSO13

In other news, I sent off a dream proposal a few months ago and while I didn't get the full enchilada, I'm getting to work with a milestone client for me on a wonderful project. Just the small piece of the project that they gave me is incredibly exciting! Consider it like 1/4 of the dream job with a side order of incredible networking opportunities and future connections!


----------



## Mindi B

That is wonderful, MrsO!  Congratulations on your new gig!  You will knock it out of the park, of course, and it will lead to even greater things. . . .


----------



## cremel

MadMadCat said:


> Interesting conversation.
> 
> I have a slightly different point of view, which I hope won't offend anyone. I have been debating if answering or not, since I can come across a bit like an elephant in a China shop, at times
> 
> My point of view is that I value my time a lot. Being in control of my time and doing what I want with it is the ultimate luxury, therefore having to play the H game (the waiting, cultivating the relationship, not having to upset the SA, the "wishlist", etc) is what ruins the appeal of the B and K in my eyes. It actually negates what is "luxury" to me. I also don't value their scarcity, or exclusivity, since I know it is artificial. The only reason why I buy (some) H items is because there is no other brand that makes equivalent items of the same quality or look.
> 
> I also find H provides a shopping experience which is "luxurious" only at times. It appears to depend on the Store manager, and on the SA specifically, instead of being a culture of the company. That never happens in other high end retailers.
> 
> Just to give an example, I have bought several pieces of jewelry in my local store, from the same SA. She knows who I am, she sends me sweet cards for the holidays and checks on me with handwritten notes about my purchases. A few months back, I went there with my niece, to buy her a birthday gift. She was undecided and was trying several pieces. She got frustrated because she was unable to compare them side by side since, whenever she was putting one down, the SA would put it back in the box and store it away. My niece even asked me "is this your usual SA? she behaves as if she fears we'll steal something". That has never happened to me in any other luxury (or not luxury) retailer. I am sure it is some sort of store policy the SA was enforcing, and I don't hold it against her, but it certainly did not feel like luxury shopping.
> 
> I was reminded that one time I was in VC&A for a repair, and I saw a pair of beautiful earrings on display. I asked the SA about the stones, well aware of the fact they were out of my financial reach. The SA took the earrings out of the display, insisted I'd try them on, and even pulled out the associated necklace. It turns out the earrings were $850,000 (by far the most expensive things I ever had hanging from my lobes!), and I am sure the SA knew I would not have bought them. Yet, it was a luxurious experience because of her grace, helpfulness and smile.
> 
> I am not sure if what I call "luxury" can be bought. It is a mix of respect (especially of my time), love, comfort. Do you remember the scene of Pretty Woman when Richard Gere says "They aren't nice to people, they are nice to credit cards"? That's not luxury to me.
> 
> I hope I am not offending anyone by saying this. It is just my point of view, very personal. And I respect anyone who has it differently.



I am absolutely not offended by your comments and in fact I agree on lots of points you made. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## EmileH

Madmadcat: Great points. Well made. 


Mrsowen: congratulations! That's wonderful news.


----------



## katekluet

Mrs. Owen, congrats and they are fortunate to have you as part of the project!


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> Interesting conversation.
> 
> I have a slightly different point of view, which I hope won't offend anyone. I have been debating if answering or not, since I can come across a bit like an elephant in a China shop, at times
> 
> My point of view is that I value my time a lot. Being in control of my time and doing what I want with it is the ultimate luxury, therefore having to play the H game (the waiting, cultivating the relationship, not having to upset the SA, the "wishlist", etc) is what ruins the appeal of the B and K in my eyes. It actually negates what is "luxury" to me. I also don't value their scarcity, or exclusivity, since I know it is artificial. The only reason why I buy (some) H items is because there is no other brand that makes equivalent items of the same quality or look.
> 
> I also find H provides a shopping experience which is "luxurious" only at times. It appears to depend on the Store manager, and on the SA specifically, instead of being a culture of the company. That never happens in other high end retailers.
> 
> Just to give an example, I have bought several pieces of jewelry in my local store, from the same SA. She knows who I am, she sends me sweet cards for the holidays and checks on me with handwritten notes about my purchases. A few months back, I went there with my niece, to buy her a birthday gift. She was undecided and was trying several pieces. She got frustrated because she was unable to compare them side by side since, whenever she was putting one down, the SA would put it back in the box and store it away. My niece even asked me "is this your usual SA? she behaves as if she fears we'll steal something". That has never happened to me in any other luxury (or not luxury) retailer. I am sure it is some sort of store policy the SA was enforcing, and I don't hold it against her, but it certainly did not feel like luxury shopping.
> 
> I was reminded that one time I was in VC&A for a repair, and I saw a pair of beautiful earrings on display. I asked the SA about the stones, well aware of the fact they were out of my financial reach. The SA took the earrings out of the display, insisted I'd try them on, and even pulled out the associated necklace. It turns out the earrings were $850,000 (by far the most expensive things I ever had hanging from my lobes!), and I am sure the SA knew I would not have bought them. Yet, it was a luxurious experience because of her grace, helpfulness and smile.
> 
> I am not sure if what I call "luxury" can be bought. It is a mix of respect (especially of my time), love, comfort. Do you remember the scene of Pretty Woman when Richard Gere says "They aren't nice to people, they are nice to credit cards"? That's not luxury to me.
> 
> I hope I am not offending anyone by saying this. It is just my point of view, very personal. And I respect anyone who has it differently.


*@MadMadCat* I totally agree with you.   Back a decade ago when Dior was making the big rings of enameled flowers surrounding a large center stone (these ran like $28K), I was in Harrod's and able to see them close up.  I knew what some of the less common stones were and the SA was happy to let me try some rings on. She was so gracious.     These rings were way beyond me in price but I had a fun moment trying them on.     I think it's better for customers to be interacting with the merchandise than if the boutique looks dis-spiritedly empty.  
Dumas of H says that it''s better to wait for luxury.   Oh heck, I'm into immediate gratification, so is half the country!   Fashions and more important, fashionable colors change so quickly, from season to season, it's important to get some fashion mileage from a bag color or style if at all possible.   He is off the wall.  I bet he never has to wait for anything!   He doesn't know what it's like.  
 I really think the SA's caution about letting your niece to try on a couple of things at the same time is way out of line.  Your niece called it correctly.  She's a smart girl who is too sensible to be intimidated.  

Moreover, that is exactly how I often decide among HS:  try a couple at a time (what are two shoulders for???).  

And the H managers.  I've had some doozies.   One wouldn't let me try on a bag that was "in the back" b/c I turned down a brown B from her (I never wear brown and she just called me on the phone and offered it out of the blue).   And another manager transferred to our boutique from another.  The first time I met him he pulled out the Meteore ring, a big chunk of silver, nice, but not quite me. He was stunned when I declined it (which I did nicely enough) and he sneered, "I was told you were this great customer."  I can't believe the guy said that.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> In other news, I sent off a dream proposal a few months ago and while I didn't get the full enchilada, I'm getting to work with a milestone client for me on a wonderful project. Just the small piece of the project that they gave me is incredibly exciting! Consider it like 1/4 of the dream job with a side order of incredible networking opportunities and future connections!


Congratulations, MrsOwen3!


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> *@MadMadCat*   And another manager transferred to our boutique from another.  The first time I met him he pulled out the Meteore ring, a big chunk of silver, nice, but not quite me. He was stunned when I declined it (which I did nicely enough) and he sneered, "I was told you were this great customer."  I can't believe the guy said that.



I can't believe he said that to you.   I can be quick with a retort.   I would have been inclined to say "and I thought Hermes prided itself in exhibiting class."

But that is probably not the way to cultivate a relationship.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> In other news, I sent off a dream proposal a few months ago and while I didn't get the full enchilada, I'm getting to work with a milestone client for me on a wonderful project. Just the small piece of the project that they gave me is incredibly exciting! Consider it like 1/4 of the dream job with a side order of incredible networking opportunities and future connections!



I remember when you were talking about submitting the proposal.  You were really enthusiastic about their values as a business.   It is probably in your best interests  to have gotten only 1/4 of the job.   Much easier to be successful and make a good impression for future work.   And a good opportunity to get more of a feel for them so you can wow them even more when they give you a second job.   Congrats.


----------



## MadMadCat

Cordeliere said:


> I can't believe he said that to you.   I can be quick with a retort.   I would have been inclined to say "and I thought Hermes prided itself in exhibiting class."
> 
> But that is probably not the way to cultivate a relationship.



I would have probably said something worse, like " I AM a great client, just not to you!"

And now you know why i am not into cultivating relationships with SAs [emoji1]


----------



## MadMadCat

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm glad you felt comfortable answering! While we differ in opinion, I like hearing from everyone!
> 
> I think you make a valid point, the company culture is only as strong as the SA, their training and the supervisors. When luxury service comes down to individuals, human error is bound to happen and the forum is filled with tales of SAs who are ill informed or less than welcoming. (I think that's a jewelry policy though it's not a nice feeling)
> 
> I also think with Bs and Ks, there's a difference between exclusivity and scarcity. The remain exclusive in the fact that you cannot easily walk into a store and buy one. You're either lucky, chosen or willing to cough up before they offer. Scarcity is also relative, on this forum and in the world of fashion blogs, Instagram etc they do seem ubiquitous but compared to say an LV Speedy? There are nowhere near as many Hermes bags in the world as their are from other brands. The number of bags produced per year by the whole brand is a fraction of any other luxury goods brand with the exception of the few others that still produce by hand. It's also a matter of where you live and your lifestyle and your community. I'm sure in pockets of the world "everyone" has not just a B but exotics and other rare bags-in my world that's almost non existent so to me they seem incredibly rare and special.
> 
> I hope you and the rest of the Cafe are having a nice day and we're not going on too long with this conversation!



Re: exclusivity. Yes, there are not nearly as many H bags as LV, but the percentage of people who can buy H is also much smaller. So, compared to the "territory" or to the so called "white space" in sales terms, H bags aren't so scarce.

We all know that if one buys a few thousands of dollars of items per year, the Bs and Ks appear. 

I only own two H bags. One is a leather garden party, which i bought because it suits my needs and is probably the most under the radar H bag of all. The second is a B that my dad bought for my mom when it was possible to just buy K and B off the shelf. When my dad passed away my mom gave it to me. I hardly use it because i don't really like carrying a bag that everyone recognizes. But that's just me.


----------



## Genie27

I don't buy a lot of items, maybe 1-2 pieces a year if that, so it's tough to develop a relationship with SAs unless they are ok with that. The ones that do, and aren't pushy, and still somewhat remember me are worth going back to. 

I can't say anyone has been horrendously rude, except one SA at Gucci who snottily told me they never get any shoes below 38. I told her, that's why I shop elsewhere. 

But I still recall my experience at Tiffanys about a decade ago. I was in the rattiest sweatshirt ever, and shabby jeans and decided to look at their silver jewelry. Along the way, a gorgeous Tahitian pearl and diamond necklace caught my eye and I stopped to admire it. I still remember how the SA took it out for me to try - it was insanely expensive, but she never made me feel like I couldn't afford it, even as it sat on the rattiest sweatshirt, she smiled and said, "perhaps someday"


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> Congratulations, MrsOwen3!





Cordeliere said:


> I remember when you were talking about submitting the proposal.  You were really enthusiastic about their values as a business.   It is probably in your best interests  to have gotten only 1/4 of the job.   Much easier to be successful and make a good impression for future work.   And a good opportunity to get more of a feel for them so you can wow them even more when they give you a second job.   Congrats.



Thanks to everyone for the good wishes. I'm excited!


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> I would have probably said something worse, like " I AM a great client, just not to you!"
> 
> And now you know why i am not into cultivating relationships with SAs [emoji1]


 My feeling about that manager was that he wanted the easy sale.   Didn't want to work too hard. Preferred to sell to people with a chunk of change.    He was lazy. He expected an easy sale and when he didn't get it he was rude.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I don't buy a lot of items, maybe 1-2 pieces a year if that, so it's tough to develop a relationship with SAs unless they are ok with that. The ones that do, and aren't pushy, and still somewhat remember me are worth going back to.
> 
> I can't say anyone has been horrendously rude, except one SA at Gucci who snottily told me they never get any shoes below 38. I told her, that's why I shop elsewhere.
> 
> But I still recall my experience at Tiffanys about a decade ago. I was in the rattiest sweatshirt ever, and shabby jeans and decided to look at their silver jewelry. Along the way, a gorgeous Tahitian pearl and diamond necklace caught my eye and I stopped to admire it. I still remember how the SA took it out for me to try - it was insanely expensive, but she never made me feel like I couldn't afford it, even as it sat on the rattiest sweatshirt, she smiled and said, "perhaps someday"


That was a great experience with the SA!   I remember being in Tiffany's and asking to see the pink sapphire and the SA told me that was the correct term for the stone (as I figured it was).  He showed me the ring, no pressure, it was a very pleasant experience.   Similar to yours, Genie.


----------



## EmileH

Still biting my tongue. Not because anyone has said anything offensive. But because I have mixed feelings on the topic.

Anyway, how about that Brad and Angelina.....


----------



## Mindi B

Not really a surprise, sadly.  Does anyone give odds on prolonged marriages among celebrities?  Their successful 10-year cohabitation was rather the surprise.  Just hope they conduct themselves well for the childrens' sake.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> Not really a surprise, sadly.  Does anyone give odds on prolonged marriages among celebrities?  Their successful 10-year cohabitation was rather the surprise.  Just hope they conduct themselves well for the childrens' sake.



Yeah. And even if they are not a celebrity a guy who cheats on one wife is highly likely to cheat on the next. Add in the fact that the guy is Brad Pitt and I think probability increases 100 fold.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yeah. And even if they are not a celebrity a guy who cheats on one wife is highly likely to cheat on the next. Add in the fact that the guy is Brad Pitt and I think probability increases 100 fold.



I met Angelina several years ago, because of my line of work and her humanitarian involvement.

We did not engage at length but the "vibe" i got from her was strange...she had an obsessive, "intense" approach to everything. At times it even felt not genuine, although i cannot say for certain that it was.

I have the same "vibe" when I deal with people who have a specific disorder associated to lack of empathy: when they are aware of it, they "overcompensate" without really having a measure of what "feels" right to other people.

I don't know him at all and i don't follow the gossips, but she always gave me the creeps. Again, very personal opinion that may be wrong.


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> I met Angelina several years ago, because of my line of work and her humanitarian involvement.
> 
> We did not engage at length but the "vibe" i got from her was strange...she had an obsessive, "intense" approach to everything. At times it even felt not genuine, although i cannot say for certain that it was.
> 
> I have the same "vibe" when I deal with people who have a specific disorder associated to lack of empathy: when they are aware of it, they "overcompensate" without really having a measure of what "feels" right to other people.
> 
> I don't know him at all and i don't follow the gossips, but she always gave me the creeps. Again, very personal opinion that may be wrong.



Oh well, too bad for any family to go through a split. She has certainly not had an easy life.


----------



## Mindi B

I think it is safe to assume that Ms. Jolie is an outlier on the personality bell curve.  I believe that the sorts of personalities that are (1) raised in celebrity families, as she was; and/or (2) are attracted to the performing arts--she's a double dipper here--have some personality traits (disorders?) that set them apart.  Your observation of the overcompensation effect is fascinating, MadMadCat.  That sort of interpersonal tone-deafness is seen among Narcissists. . . .
I'm not a practicing psychologist, but I play one on tPF.


----------



## Mindi B

I don't disagree that her life has been complex and not infrequently painful, emotionally and physically.  But her fame and wealth and the power these convey has made her road, even when it is a bumpy one, much easier to navigate than the same path would be for an "ordinary" person.  I'm afraid my sympathy for (most) celebrity travails is spread rather thin. . . .


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> I don't disagree that her life has been complex and not infrequently painful, emotionally and physically.  But her fame and wealth and the power these convey has made her road, even when it is a bumpy one, much easier to navigate than the same path would be for an "ordinary" person.  I'm afraid my sympathy for (most) celebrity travails is spread rather thin. . . .



I have never been a big fan. I gained some respect when she came out and discussed her experience with her double mastectomy. True there was somewhat of a narcissistic tone but her speaking up about it was a big help to many women that I know.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh well, too bad for any family to go through a split. She has certainly not had an easy life.



Absolutely, it is always sad.


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> I think it is safe to assume that Ms. Jolie is an outlier on the personality bell curve.  I believe that the sorts of personalities that are (1) raised in celebrity families, as she was; and/or (2) are attracted to the performing arts--she's a double dipper here--have some personality traits (disorders?) that set them apart.  Your observation of the overcompensation effect is fascinating, MadMadCat.  That sort of interpersonal tone-deafness is seen among Narcissists. . . .
> I'm not a practicing psychologist, but I play one on tPF.



I am not a therapist, either. I wouldn't dare making a professional diagnosis, mine is just an impression based on life experience.  Unfortunately someone who has a disorder associated to lack of empathy is the partner of a very close family member.. Lack of empathy also shows in the absence of sense of humor, which to me is a capital crime


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, MMC, I COMPLETELY agree with that. (Not that you could tell from my posts. . . .)
A friend, years ago, married a woman with NO. Sense. Of. Humor.  And, of course, she also had no truck with humor's close associates--whimsy, sarcasm, irony, etc.  I literally could not speak with her.  We did not communicate in a mutually-comprehensible language.  Encounters with her were bizarre.  And terse.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Still biting my tongue. Not because anyone has said anything offensive. But because I have mixed feelings on the topic.
> 
> Anyway, how about that Brad and Angelina.....



They have half a dozen kids to take care and the kids come from various background. I really hope they take the responsibility and do well on that end. 

I never thought things would work out between them. It was always shaky.


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> In other news, I sent off a dream proposal a few months ago and while I didn't get the full enchilada, I'm getting to work with a milestone client for me on a wonderful project. Just the small piece of the project that they gave me is incredibly exciting! Consider it like 1/4 of the dream job with a side order of incredible networking opportunities and future connections!



Great news Mrs O. I am happy for you. I have not felt that kind of achievement for a long while now.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> I met Angelina several years ago, because of my line of work and her humanitarian involvement.
> 
> We did not engage at length but the "vibe" i got from her was strange...she had an obsessive, "intense" approach to everything. At times it even felt not genuine, although i cannot say for certain that it was.
> 
> I have the same "vibe" when I deal with people who have a specific disorder associated to lack of empathy: when they are aware of it, they "overcompensate" without really having a measure of what "feels" right to other people.
> 
> I don't know him at all and i don't follow the gossips, but she always gave me the creeps. Again, very personal opinion that may be wrong.


I have seen that overcompensation in action in people w/a lack of empathy.  In doing so they can cross boundaries and so exhibit a lack of respect toward people not as high as them in the food chain.  They are totally unaware that others can see how they are trying to produce an impression that they are friends with everyone no matter what their position.  This is painful to see because of the embarrassment and discomfort evident in the person momentarily chosen as their "friend."   Seinfeld spoofed this behavior when George, as a middle management person, tried to show how he was close friends with a maintenance person.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> I think it is safe to assume that Ms. Jolie is an outlier on the personality bell curve.  I believe that the sorts of personalities that are (1) raised in celebrity families, as she was; and/or (2) are attracted to the performing arts--she's a double dipper here--have some personality traits (disorders?) that set them apart.  Your observation of the overcompensation effect is fascinating, MadMadCat.  That sort of interpersonal tone-deafness is seen among Narcissists. . . .
> I'm not a practicing psychologist, but I play one on tPF.


As long as you don't bill us for your diagnosis, I'm cool with you wearing a psychologist hat, Mindi.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> They have half a dozen kids to take care and the kids come from various background. I really hope they take the responsibility and do well on that end.
> 
> I never thought things would work out between them. It was always shaky.


What was really ironic about those six kids was how  Madonna tried to play the "rescuer" as well and if I recall correctly, the government of Malawi wouldn't let her adopt one of their young citizens.  Did she really want to give a child a good home or simply look like she was giving a child a good home?


----------



## EmileH

I don't know. My general philosophy of life is not to judge others more harshly than I would want to be judged myself. Some of the comments in the New York Times that accompanied Angelina's editorial were shockingly mean spirited. I deal with people during some of the most difficult times of their lives and I'll tell you that money and fame don't mean much at that point. In fact, those who are more educated or experienced with the world often have a tougher time because they are more aware of things.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't know. My general philosophy of life is not to judge others more harshly than I would want to be judged myself. Some of the comments in the New York Times that accompanied Angelina's editorial were shockingly mean spirited. I deal with people during some of the most difficult times of their lives and I'll tell you that money and fame don't mean much at that point. In fact, those who are more educated or experienced with the world often have a tougher time because they are more aware of things.



I guess that if newspapers were nice when writing editorials, they'd sell less. Normality, decency, respect don't sell.

The newsites are the modern arenas, where the public gather to see slaves fight with lions and being eaten alive.


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> I guess that if newspapers were nice when writing editorials, they'd sell less. Normality, decency, respect don't sell.
> 
> The newsites are the modern arenas, where the public gather to see slaves fight with lions and being eaten alive.



Isn't that the truth!


----------



## Cordeliere

Angelina was much less mature when they got together.  In her earlier years she was making out with her brother at awards events and talking about how she used to cut herself with a knife when she and Billy Bob Thornton were in bed.   Based on the cutting, I thought she had a borderline personality disorder.

I did not expect their relationship to last a year.   Based on my low initial expectations, I consider a 12 year relationship a real success.  I also admire the way she has not adopted the Kardashian lifestyle of always trying to be in the spotlight.  Instead she seems to have devoted herself to being a good mother., while still managing to keep her career going.  I guess he helps to be able to afford a lot of household help.   I think she has been rather rather classy and discreet, which has really surprised me.  Most of the trash in the tabloids over the last 12 years appears made up.   I don't recall any of it having any news traction.   

I really don't understand the huge family though.  And I can't imagine how that is going to work with one parent in the home.  I believe that they had staggered their movie making so that one of them was always home while the other was on location.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yeah. And even if they are not a celebrity a guy who cheats on one wife is highly likely to cheat on the next. Add in the fact that the guy is Brad Pitt and I think probability increases 100 fold.


Exactly.  That's how she roped him in.  Maybe Brad disagreed with the super large bed for all of them to sleep in?  No personal time for mommy and daddy?   His life has been on the fairly straight and narrow compared to things she did before becoming Mother Theresa.


----------



## Meta

Barging in to say that I've never been a fan of Angelina Jolie and when she and Brad Pitt got together it was . There's karma, you know? 

I read a particular gossip site when I'm bored and since the news broke I checked the gossip site and well, let's just say both parties aren't innocent. Look up Page Six on Brad Pitt!  And Jolie may/may not be keeping things under wrap before the divorce is final on her own shenanigans.


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> Barging in to say that I've never been a fan of Angelina Jolie and when she and Brad Pitt got together it was . There's karma, you know?
> 
> I read a particular gossip site when I'm bored and since the news broke I checked the gossip site and well, let's just say both parties aren't innocent. Look up Page Six on Brad Pitt!  And Jolie may/may not be keeping things under wrap before the divorce is final on her own shenanigans.



What we do without celebrities to make us all feel kind of normal and ok in our own lives? [emoji23]


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What we do without celebrities to make us all feel kind of normal and ok in our own lives? [emoji23]


This is true.  So it is OK to be faithful in your marriage, not use drugs and be a drunken fool in public, and not have to tell the world everything you do in your life including health issues you might have. Whew!

Feeling sorry for Brad because she is a master at manipulating the media so whatever she says about him., I take with a grain of salt.


----------



## momasaurus

cremel said:


> Great news Mrs O. I am happy for you. I have not felt that kind of achievement for a long while now.



Sending you a little hug, cremel. I get it.


----------



## Meta

On another note, bringing this to your attention if you didn't already know... which I also just posted here. Would love to hear your thoughts/speculation especially given we're in the final quarter of the year and there's always looming price increases in the new year (at least for EU!).


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> On another note, bringing this to your attention if you didn't already know... which I also just posted here. Would love to hear your thoughts/speculation especially given we're in the final quarter of the year and there's always looming price increases in the new year (at least for EU!).



Oh! I'll have to read the thread about low inventory. Inventory is definitely low at my local store. They actually rearranged the cases to spread out the merchandise more.

Talk about vanity sizing. My almost 49 year old eyes must have made a mistake when ordering jeans. I ordered one of three pairs in a 26 rather than my usual 28 and the 26 fit. I thought my eyes must be mistaken when I saw that the tag said 26. I had to do the old take a photo with your iPhone trick. Nordstrom says that the 26 is equivalent to a 2. I don't think I was a 2 at birth. Anyway I got a good laugh out of it. Better than accidentally ordering two sizes too big and finding out that they fit. Now I have to get a 26 in the other two pairs to compare. Meanwhile DH is freaking out about the number of packages arriving. [emoji849]


----------



## EmileH

Oh I see. People are talking about better inventory than in the past? Not at my store.


----------



## 911snowball

Inventory at my local store is just dreadful now also.   My poor SA says she literally turns away customers each day. She says customers are ready, eager and circling the cases like sharks but there is nothing there that is new.  I feel terrible for her.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What we do without celebrities to make us all feel kind of normal and ok in our own lives? [emoji23]



[emoji23][emoji23]one day I was semi joking with someone and asked him how many times he had divorced. He said " you read too many gossiping stories about Hollywood folks."


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh I see. People are talking about better inventory than in the past? Not at my store.



Not at all. My SA spoke with me yesterday after she came back from visiting Hermes headquarter. She said no shipping at all in her store.


----------



## tabbi001

So the low inventory is everywhere? And I thought we were just slow in getting new stuff cause we're in the other side of the globe...

News of a family splitting is sad, whether celebrity or not. The kids have to suffer from hearing horrendous things about their parents from other people... I hope they shield their children from the tabloids...


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Exactly.  That's how she roped him in.  Maybe Brad disagreed with the super large bed for all of them to sleep in?  No personal time for mommy and daddy?   His life has been on the fairly straight and narrow compared to things she did before becoming Mother Theresa.


As I understand it, each kid has their own nanny and the whole polyglot mixture speaks French.


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> Sending you a little hug, cremel. I get it.



How sweet moma!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

Anybody loves Hugh Laurie? My DH is suggesting "the night manager". We watched Dr House before and enjoyed it. I wonder if anyone saw this new drama?


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> As I understand it, each kid has their own nanny and the whole polyglot mixture speaks French.



True. I even heard from a friend that Hollywood stars actually, pretty common, hires two nannies for one kid.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

cremel said:


> Anybody loves Hugh Laurie? My DH is suggesting "the night manager". We watched Dr House before and enjoyed it. I wonder if anyone saw this new drama?


Hi Cremel, hope you are well.
We have just finished watching this and enjoyed it a lot.
The other main draw in this is Olivia Coleman who I enjoy, and there is also Tom Hiddleston, ex Mr Taylor swift and prospective James Bond I believe.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Ladies, enjoy the "luxury" convo again.
Pressed for time, so I am using the "like" button a lot rather than individually commenting.
Many good points raised here, and one's I resonate with.
Pre H, I started with LV as my first "luxury" goods.
I used my LV speedy every day for work going to clients and enjoyed the feeling of a bit of "luxury" and it making me feel special.
There were a few things that stopped me using it which all seemed to hit at the same time.
LV awareness exploded, pre Social Media it was quite low key,  hard to believe now, but true.
I had one unpleasant new client meeting who asked if my DH had given me my bag for having a baby, first I had ever heard of that and I was quite offended, although now I believe it is common as a "push" present.
Also I was made redundant and started my own business out of necessity, and the relationships shifted.
Previously I was just sent to do a job as an employee to these clients.
Now, I was the boss and setting the fees, and I feel embarrassed at "flaunting" my expensive bag that they are paying for.
The industry sector that I work in is not well heeled.
I believe that certain sectors expect you to turn up well dressed and "aspirational" because if you re doing well, then you will enable them to do well.
Sadly, the industry I work in do not appear to think like this, and expect you to be just like them and averagely dressed and with an average car etc.
I now do not wear a good bag for work, and wear almost scruffy clothes to both "blend" in and also because most of the conditions are dirty.
And agree with Mrs O and Cremel, luxury to me would be time, we never have it any more and I long for it.
I have just realised how ironic this statement is considering my opening statement of the post........
Is ironic even the correct word?...


----------



## EmileH

Oh gosh. I introduced the Brad and Angelina thing as something more lighthearted to talk about so we wouldn't all be getting worked up about groveling at Hermes. Now the B/A thing is getting ugly. Geez. Sorry. The weather anyone? Still hot here but it should be in the 60s by the weekend.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh gosh. I introduced the Brad and Angelina thing as something more lighthearted to talk about so we wouldn't all be getting worked up about groveling at Hermes. Now the B/A thing is getting ugly. Geez. Sorry. The weather anyone? Still hot here but it should be in the 60s by the weekend.



Did it? i haven't scrolled back, that stuff should go to the Celeb thread but it's vicious in there. 

ok, weather- it's been cooler and 60s in the mornings heading up to 80s which still feels hot to me. i have to go to an evening brand event and will wear a sleepless dress and bring my jean jacket. 

i got a bunch of look books in the mail and saw a Chanel tee that intrigued me. Black 3/4 with cardi style buttons on the back that can be unbuttoned for a casual look. Going to investigate and put it on the back burner. My local H boutique is having a grand reopening soon and i'm preparing for "something" really great to find me. Who knows but i'm excited to see the new store. on the inventory question as our store is moving the stock has been warehoused for the move and my SA says it's quiet with not much out. I imagine silk tumbleweeds blowing around. [emoji6]

must run, biggish project this weekend and lots to do today. hope everyone has a wonderful day!!


----------



## EmileH

Not us. We were well behaved. Hotmail news this morning has ugly allegations about B/A. Not even going to repeat them. 

The tee sounds very interesting. And the store opening very exciting. 

I'm going to a ready to wear event at my Hermes store this weekend. Should be interesting. Thus far I have bought two pairs of pants that I really like. They mix well with my Chanel jackets. I'm looking forward to seeing if they have any other contemporary/ classic pieces that I can sprinkle into my wardrobe. 

I think you bought the beige Chanel jacket. Tonkamama is modeling hers on the Chanel jacket thread and it looks amazing. Beautiful piece. I regret that when my SA had me try it she gave me one that was clearly two sizes too big and I immediately dismissed it. Maybe I should look again. 

My Paris trip is coming up fast. I'm starting to get really excited. I booked a day trip to the countryside to see a few castles and vineyards. And two pastry classes at the Ritz escoffier. 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## tabbi001

cremel said:


> Anybody loves Hugh Laurie? My DH is suggesting "the night manager". We watched Dr House before and enjoyed it. I wonder if anyone saw this new drama?


Yes i loved it! Hugh Laurie here is a bit different than in House but you will definitely enjoy his acting. I wish he made more movies/ tv shows. And of course there's Tom. Tell us what you think!


----------



## ouija board

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh gosh. I introduced the Brad and Angelina thing as something more lighthearted to talk about so we wouldn't all be getting worked up about groveling at Hermes. Now the B/A thing is getting ugly. Geez. Sorry. The weather anyone? Still hot here but it should be in the 60s by the weekend.



Coming out of lurker mode to say, you have nothing to be sorry about. At least you didn't introduce a thread about racist comments and derogatory genitalia references. That was an unexpectedly nasty start to my day yesterday, and I'm not even sure why it's on this forum, other than the fact that it mentions Hermes. 

I'm learning more about Brad and Angelina than than I ever thought I'd know! I wasn't aware that they were splitting up. Our fancy grocery store doesn't carry the tabloids in the checkout line, so I'm woefully behind on my celeb gossip! Have a wonderful day, everyone!


----------



## EmileH

ouija board said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to say, you have nothing to be sorry about. At least you didn't introduce a thread about racist comments and derogatory genitalia references. That was an unexpectedly nasty start to my day yesterday, and I'm not even sure why it's on this forum, other than the fact that it mentions Hermes.
> 
> I'm learning more about Brad and Angelina than than I ever thought I'd know! I wasn't aware that they were splitting up. Our fancy grocery store doesn't carry the tabloids in the checkout line, so I'm woefully behind on my celeb gossip! Have a wonderful day, everyone!



Oh my. That doesn't sound like a lighthearted start to one's day. I hope your day gets better. [emoji255]


----------



## prepster

Thinking about our last conversation, and even poor Brangelina... Times change, lifestyles change, tastes change, fashion changes, trends come and go, but what always seems to endure is quality, whether that is in a person, a business, or an object.  The safest route to ensuring that one, or one's business will never become irrelevant is to stay out of the muck and be consistently gracious, graceful, elegant and kind (to everyone), and produce a quality product.  Which I think requires a clear vision and some self-discipline.  DH read me a quote this morning from Warren Buffet, which I think is a paraphrase of an old Will Rogers quote, "It takes a lifetime to build a reputation, and about 5 minutes to ruin it.  If you think about that you'll do things differently."  I guess my point with Hermes was that.  It took 179 years to build their reputation, but they could ruin it over this whole B/K kerfuffle if they were to take customers for granted or treat them carelessly.  Not that Mr. Dumas is calling and asking my opinion!   Brangelina should probably take care not to get too big for their collective britches either.  They are young and beautiful now, but none of us stay that way forever.

Lolol!  The weather here is beautiful, sunny, 70 degrees with a slight breeze.


----------



## MSO13

ouija board said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to say, you have nothing to be sorry about. At least you didn't introduce a thread about racist comments and derogatory genitalia references. That was an unexpectedly nasty start to my day yesterday, and I'm not even sure why it's on this forum, other than the fact that it mentions Hermes.
> 
> I'm learning more about Brad and Angelina than than I ever thought I'd know! I wasn't aware that they were splitting up. Our fancy grocery store doesn't carry the tabloids in the checkout line, so I'm woefully behind on my celeb gossip! Have a wonderful day, everyone!



I'm going to be a shameless rubber necker and ask, where is this thread?? What does Hermes have to do with B/A and the breakup? I did see some sad headlines this morning, but we had to assume with her going public on a Tuesday with it-it was going to get ugly fast!


----------



## gracekelly

ouija board said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to say, you have nothing to be sorry about. At least you didn't introduce a thread about racist comments and derogatory genitalia references. That was an unexpectedly nasty start to my day yesterday, and I'm not even sure why it's on this forum, other than the fact that it mentions Hermes.
> 
> I'm learning more about Brad and Angelina than than I ever thought I'd know! I wasn't aware that they were splitting up. Our fancy grocery store doesn't carry the tabloids in the checkout line, so I'm woefully behind on my celeb gossip! Have a wonderful day, everyone!



Yes, that thread was about nasty people.  I could live without that.  Let's just say that they should not be in sales. 

Re: Brangelina  I am always reminded of what a patient said to me once when he requested something to read and I proffered the newest issue of People magazine, which he rejected stating "why should I read about people who don't care about me and I don't care about them?"  I think he summed it up pretty well.  It does make one wonder why the world is so obsessed about people who care nothing for them on a personal level.  Some people care less about family members than people in the media that they don't even know personally!

The weather:   We have been promised a bang up weekend with temps of 100F  The last throes of Summer even if it is technically Fall.  Well, at least I can go swimming!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Yes, that thread was about nasty people.  I could live without that.  Let's just say that they should not be in sales.
> 
> Re: Brangelina  I am always reminded of what a patient said to me once when he requested something to read and I proffered the newest issue of People magazine, which he rejected stating "why should I read about people who don't care about me and I don't care about them?"  I think he summed it up pretty well.  It does make one wonder why the world is so obsessed about people who care nothing for them on a personal level.  Some people care less about family members than people in the media that they don't even know personally!
> 
> The weather:   We have been promised a bang up weekend with temps of 100F  The last throes of Summer even if it is technically Fall.  Well, at least I can go swimming!



Ughh! 100?! [emoji26]


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> Yes i loved it! Hugh Laurie here is a bit different than in House but you will definitely enjoy his acting. I wish he made more movies/ tv shows. And of course there's Tom. Tell us what you think!



Plan to watch this weekend. I also liked Wilson in House by the way. He was nerdy but I thought he was cute in a way.


----------



## cremel

gracekelly said:


> Yes, that thread was about nasty people.  I could live without that.  Let's just say that they should not be in sales.
> 
> Re: Brangelina  I am always reminded of what a patient said to me once when he requested something to read and I proffered the newest issue of People magazine, which he rejected stating "why should I read about people who don't care about me and I don't care about them?"  I think he summed it up pretty well.  It does make one wonder why the world is so obsessed about people who care nothing for them on a personal level.  Some people care less about family members than people in the media that they don't even know personally!
> 
> The weather:   We have been promised a bang up weekend with temps of 100F  The last throes of Summer even if it is technically Fall.  Well, at least I can go swimming!



Enjoy the last bit of Indian summer. Here we will get 90 Sunday.


----------



## cremel

ouija board said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to say, you have nothing to be sorry about. At least you didn't introduce a thread about racist comments and derogatory genitalia references. That was an unexpectedly nasty start to my day yesterday, and I'm not even sure why it's on this forum, other than the fact that it mentions Hermes.
> 
> I'm learning more about Brad and Angelina than than I ever thought I'd know! I wasn't aware that they were splitting up. Our fancy grocery store doesn't carry the tabloids in the checkout line, so I'm woefully behind on my celeb gossip! Have a wonderful day, everyone!



I only read limited number of threads here so I don't even know that thread existed. It's bizarre that category of conversations are on this forum.


----------



## ouija board

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm going to be a shameless rubber necker and ask, where is this thread?? What does Hermes have to do with B/A and the breakup? I did see some sad headlines this morning, but we had to assume with her going public on a Tuesday with it-it was going to get ugly fast!



It was a thread about bizarre and ugly comments on Hermes' Instagram.  Nothing to do with B and A, sorry, I wasn't clear about that!


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Not us. We were well behaved. Hotmail news this morning has ugly allegations about B/A. Not even going to repeat them.
> 
> The tee sounds very interesting. And the store opening very exciting.
> 
> I'm going to a ready to wear event at my Hermes store this weekend. Should be interesting. Thus far I have bought two pairs of pants that I really like. They mix well with my Chanel jackets. I'm looking forward to seeing if they have any other contemporary/ classic pieces that I can sprinkle into my wardrobe.
> 
> I think you bought the beige Chanel jacket. Tonkamama is modeling hers on the Chanel jacket thread and it looks amazing. Beautiful piece. I regret that when my SA had me try it she gave me one that was clearly two sizes too big and I immediately dismissed it. Maybe I should look again.
> 
> My Paris trip is coming up fast. I'm starting to get really excited. I booked a day trip to the countryside to see a few castles and vineyards. And two pastry classes at the Ritz escoffier.
> 
> Have a great day everyone



Let's try to go back to happy things...(it is getting harder and harder!)

When is your Paris trip PBP? Any special plans?
Paris in this period is at its best. 

I just found out i'll be going for a very short trip to Paris in October. I haven't been there for so long! We used to go to Paris every few weeks when we lived in France, and we tried to go at least a couple of days per year when we moved to the US, but as the years went by, the priorities changed.

I am always a little nervous to go back to cities i love after several years of absence because i find that they changed so much, and never in good ways. Paris, on the other hand, seems quite immutable.

Does anyone have special restaurants, shops (besides H and the obvious staples in St. Honore') or places that wants to share?


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

MrsOwen3 said:


> we're toeing a line with this conversation that might offend some tPFers but i'm game
> 
> yes, IMO it would. the buyer who seeks to "score a haul" of a coveted bag wouldn't be interested if there was no perceived scarcity. it's not about the brand at all, it's about look what i got. there are A LOT more of these folks then there are people like yourself.
> 
> then, people loyal to the brand who are already fed up with the over exposure of the Birkin would seek the next brand that values exclusivity.
> 
> Anyone with a credit card limit high enough can charge a Birkin and pay it off over years but H's process is designed to lower the chances of that happening. They are entitled to control who gets their bags.
> 
> I have more to add but driving home now. back soon


Hermes will split your purchase among many credit cards, which surprises me.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

MadMadCat said:


> Let's try to go back to happy things...(it is getting harder and harder!)
> 
> When is your Paris trip PBP? Any special plans?
> Paris in this period is at its best.
> 
> I just found out i'll be going for a very short trip to Paris in October. I haven't been there for so long! We used to go to Paris every few weeks when we lived in France, and we tried to go at least a couple of days per year when we moved to the US, but as the years went by, the priorities changed.
> 
> I am always a little nervous to go back to cities i love after several years of absence because i find that they changed so much, and never in good ways. Paris, on the other hand, seems quite immutable.
> 
> Does anyone have special restaurants, shops (besides H and the obvious staples in St. Honore') or places that wants to share?


What a great time to go back to Paris.  I was planning to go in November but have cancelled until January.  I have put myself on Ban Island.


----------



## klynneann

I'm so jealous, PbP.  I'm seriously considering going to Paris in January.  Is it crazy to go for the sale lol?  I know it's not the best weather, but at least it will be a lot less crowded and hopefully less expensive (hotel, airfare, etc.).


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

klynneann said:


> I'm so jealous, PbP.  I'm seriously considering going to Paris in January.  Is it crazy to go for the sale lol?  I know it's not the best weather, but at least it will be a lot less crowded and hopefully less expensive (hotel, airfare, etc.).


You should go to the sale.  It is so fun, especially if you know people going.  Usually it is chilly but not snowing.  No guarantees on the


MadMadCat said:


> I met Angelina several years ago, because of my line of work and her humanitarian involvement.
> 
> We did not engage at length but the "vibe" i got from her was strange...she had an obsessive, "intense" approach to everything. At times it even felt not genuine, although i cannot say for certain that it was.
> 
> I have the same "vibe" when I deal with people who have a specific disorder associated to lack of empathy: when they are aware of it, they "overcompensate" without really having a measure of what "feels" right to other people.
> 
> I don't know him at all and i don't follow the gossips, but she always gave me the creeps. Again, very personal opinion that may be wrong.


you have a very interesting insight to her.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Mindi B said:


> I think it is safe to assume that Ms. Jolie is an outlier on the personality bell curve.  I believe that the sorts of personalities that are (1) raised in celebrity families, as she was; and/or (2) are attracted to the performing arts--she's a double dipper here--have some personality traits (disorders?) that set them apart.  Your observation of the overcompensation effect is fascinating, MadMadCat.  That sort of interpersonal tone-deafness is seen among Narcissists. . . .
> I'm not a practicing psychologist, but I play one on tPF.


I suppose with her assets listed as 400 million USD she can be who she wantsx


----------



## EmileH

I am going to Paris in about a month. Autumn is my absolute favorite time to visit. I only have a week and I don't want to over schedule myself. My favorite thing is just strolling, people watching and sitting at cafes. Strolling without a purpose is completely therapeutic for me. I booked a very long day tour to the countryside to see two castles and visit a vineyard. And I have the two short pastry classes. I have a few pieces of jewelry on hold at FSH and I'm hoping to find one of the bags left on my wishlist but that's always up to luck. No major shopping plans other than that.  I like to check out some of the bridge brands that are better made than ours for staples like sheath dresses and skirts. Mostly I'm happy for the break from work to de stress.

I have never been to the sale. On one hand it sounds intriguing and I want to see what it is like. Any excuse to be in Paris anytime if the year in any weather is fine by me. But I'm afraid that the sale itself would be too stressful and any savings would be eaten up by the cost of travel. It would be fun to go as a group though.


----------



## tabbi001

If anyone wants to go to the summer sale next year, I'm in! But winter is a no-go for me as we have plans to spend winter somewhere else.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My favorite thing is just strolling, people watching and sitting at cafes.[/QUOTEis the best place in the world to do that.


The French have certainly perfected that art. After my first couple of museum-heavy visits (art major, so those were serious expeditions), it's been lovely to wander the streets, stopping at a cafe every couple of hours, finding places to watch the world go slowly by. BF and I drove through the S of France last year, and some of the villages in Provence were my nirvana. 

The rolling clouds and trees reminded me of a Van Gogh...


----------



## MadMadCat

I'll be in Paris only for 4 days, but that helps me clear up my mind so much, that when I get back I feel I've gone for months.

The thing I enjoy the most are what DH calls "the civilized meals". Lunches that aren't rushed, in small restaurants serving great food without making a big deal of it. Dinners in restaurants that don't expect you to get up because there is a "second shift". 

One of my favorite places for lunch is Lavinia, above the wine store with the same name, in Blvd des Italiens. The menu is always excellent, regardless if it is the plat du jour or just a small plate of cheese and cold cuts for a snack. One can buy the wine in the store and drink it with the meal at the table. If the weather is good they also open a small terrace between the building. Nothing fancy, just something unexpected.


----------



## klynneann

Hermes24Fbg said:


> You should go to the sale.  It is so fun, especially if you know people going.  Usually it is chilly but not snowing.  No guarantees on the


Thanks, Hermes24!  I know there will be a lot of waiting on line both at the sale and at the boutique, but I've already been to Paris a few times so I don't have an agenda (spent my junior year in college in France - 6 weeks in Paris, the rest of the academic year in Caen.  Though, it's a quite different experience as a poor college student.  Maybe purer, in some respects.  ).  On the other hand, my DH has never been and of course I would want him to see all the major sights.  But he loves to just walk around cities - it's his favorite type of vacation - so I don't think he would mind letting me wait on line while he goes exploring.


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> I'll be in Paris only for 4 days, but that helps me clear up my mind so much, that when I get back I feel I've gone for months.
> 
> The thing I enjoy the most are what DH calls "the civilized meals". Lunches that aren't rushed, in small restaurants serving great food without making a big deal of it. Dinners in restaurants that don't expect you to get up because there is a "second shift".
> 
> One of my favorite places for lunch is Lavinia, above the wine store with the same name, in Blvd des Italiens. The menu is always excellent, regardless if it is the plat du hour or just a small plate of cheese and cold cuts for a snack. One can buy the wine in the store and drink it with the meal at the table. If the weather is good they also open a small terrace between the building. Nothing fancy, just something unexpected.



I agree completely. I hardly ever go to a fancy restaurant. Why? The food at the small places is so good and I like sitting outside in almost any weather to people watch. I can eat inside at a contemporary looking restaurant at home. I enjoy simple food and ambiance more than anything. And I love not being in a rush. It's all so civilized.


----------



## Mindi B

I just spent over an hour on the phone with various clueless reps of Bergdorf Goodman (I know!) trying to receive a refund for an on-line purchase I returned a month ago using BG's own pre-paid return label.  Which, tracking proved, had been entered into FedEx's system as I claimed, at the end of last month. The website told me I had to talk to the store.  The store told me I had to talk to the website.  The website tried to send me back to the store.  You cannot make this sh*t up.
How can there be so many people who are so utterly, profoundly, astonishingly unaware of the most basic components of the jobs they ostensibly do every day?  One rep told me it would take her some time to "research" whether BG had a warehouse at the address to which the BG pre-paid label directed the merchandise.  I am still trying to work out the various repercussions of this.  So, wait, BG would provide a pre-printed label for returns to be sent to. . . some random location?  So, you, as a BG employee, need TIME to RESEARCH the location of your own employer's warehouse?
My refund is still "being addressed," but I finally asked them to call me back when it was done.  I kicked the thing upstairs three times (rep1, rep2, rep2's supervisor, supervisor's manager).  
I hate the whole world.


----------



## Mindi B

No place is perfect, but Europeans do, by and large, know how to live graciously.  ITA with the joys of eating and people-watching at small venues in some of the great cities of the world.  It's a real delight.


----------



## Mindi B

Okay, I'm on better terms with the world now.  A brief reminder that I've had the privilege of traveling to some of those great cities reminded me what's important.
I'm good.  But BG is still fercockt.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> Okay, I'm on better terms with the world now.  A brief reminder that I've had the privilege of traveling to some of those great cities reminded me what's important.
> I'm good.  But BG is still fercockt.



I feel your pain. They are all like that. Saks is completely incompetent. I went through a similar thing with them recently. Doesn't it just drive you insane sometimes? The stupid frustrations of modern life just add up sometimes. A glass of wine at a cafe cures all. How your day gets better. [emoji255]


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> I just spent over an hour on the phone with various clueless reps of Bergdorf Goodman (I know!) trying to receive a refund for an on-line purchase I returned a month ago using BG's own pre-paid return label.  Which, tracking proved, had been entered into FedEx's system as I claimed, at the end of last month. The website told me I had to talk to the store.  The store told me I had to talk to the website.  The website tried to send me back to the store.  You cannot make this sh*t up.
> How can there be so many people who are so utterly, profoundly, astonishingly unaware of the most basic components of the jobs they ostensibly do every day?  One rep told me it would take her some time to "research" whether BG had a warehouse at the address to which the BG pre-paid label directed the merchandise.  I am still trying to work out the various repercussions of this.  So, wait, BG would provide a pre-printed label for returns to be sent to. . . some random location?  So, you, as a BG employee, need TIME to RESEARCH the location of your own employer's warehouse?
> My refund is still "being addressed," but I finally asked them to call me back when it was done.  I kicked the thing upstairs three times (rep1, rep2, rep2's supervisor, supervisor's manager).
> I hate the whole world.



I buy from BG all the time even though it is across the country from me.  My system is to return it to my local Neiman Marcus 10 min away.  You just go to the Customer Service Desk and they do the return for you.  I prefer this because I know for sure that it is done.  

Several years ago I had a similar return experience with Lord and Taylor.  It took a month for the refund to show up. The good news is that they have improved that process considerably.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, PbP.  It_ was_ mind-boggling.  At least the final super-supervisor seemed to get it and said the previous reps I'd spoken to would get "retraining," so I felt that perhaps my (wee) ordeal--and my wrath--MIGHT have had some mild effect.  Truly, I am not looking to get people punished or fired--I know customer service is hard.  But they need to know the basics necessary to do their jobs!


----------



## klynneann

gracekelly said:


> I buy from BG all the time even though it is across the country from me.  My system is to return it to my local Neiman Marcus 10 min away.  You just go to the Customer Service Desk and they do the return for you.  I prefer this because I know for sure that it is done.
> 
> Several years ago I had a similar return experience with Lord and Taylor.  It took a month for the refund to show up. The good news is that they have improved that process considerably.


I didn't know I could return BG items to NM!  Thanks for this info.


----------



## gracekelly

klynneann said:


> I didn't know I could return BG items to NM!  Thanks for this info.


Same ownership and I use the NM credit card for purchases.  Here is the weird thing...they don't charge me sales tax.  I shouldn't complain.


----------



## Mindi B

gk, it's crazy.  I buy almost exclusively on-line and therefore have a lot of returns (can't be helped).  I take my part in this seriously--I return promptly, make sure the items are pristine and well-packed, and keep copies of invoices and shipping labels. . . .  But I don't expect to find myself spending an entire HOUR explaining BG's policies to BG's employees.  Argh.


----------



## EmileH

I hope you are right about returns at lord and Taylor gracekelly because I just realized that the order I placed the other day is about to be delivered to my old address in another state. I updated my address but it didn't take and I didn't notice on my confirmation. I had to sheepishly let the new owners of the house know to just refuse it. [emoji849]


----------



## klynneann

gracekelly said:


> Same ownership and I use the NM credit card for purchases.  Here is the weird thing...they don't charge me sales tax.  I shouldn't complain.


Yes, I use my NM too, and don't get charged sales tax either - maybe it's that last part that caused me to think I couldn't return to actual NM stores.    Thanks again - makes things a lot easier.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> gk, it's crazy.  I buy almost exclusively on-line and therefore have a lot of returns (can't be helped).  I take my part in this seriously--I return promptly, make sure the items are pristine and well-packed, and keep copies of invoices and shipping labels. . . .  But I don't expect to find myself spending an entire HOUR explaining BG's policies to BG's employees.  Argh.


I know.  I went thru hell 2 years ago with Bloomingdales.  They gave me a gift card for a return instead of crediting it back to my Bloomies account.  For months I had to re-explain every time I called what happened.  They kept charging me interest and late fees too!  Finally about 5 months into it, I was able to speak with a person in this country who took care of it.  I refused to use my Bloomies charge card ever again and tore it up.  Now I just use Visa/Amex.  They made a big deal last year about changing their CC administrator because I was not the only person with issues, however, I still have not changed my mind and will not use their card.  I still get the Loyalty points so who cares?  BTW,  Nordstom now gets my business for things I might have bought at Bloomies.

Mindi, I am willing to bet that  you pack up the clothing much better than they do!  Some things come from stores in a terrible state!


----------



## klynneann

gracekelly said:


> I know.  I went thru hell 2 years ago with Bloomingdales.  They gave me a gift card for a return instead of crediting it back to my Bloomies account.  For months I had to re-explain every time I called what happened.  They kept charging me interest and late fees too!  Finally about 5 months into it, I was able to speak with a person in this country who took care of it.  I refused to use my Bloomies charge card ever again and tore it up.  Now I just use Visa/Amex.  They made a big deal last year about changing their CC administrator because I was not the only person with issues, however, I still have not changed my mind and will not use their card.  I still get the Loyalty points so who cares?  BTW,  Nordstom now gets my business for things I might have bought at Bloomies.
> 
> Mindi, I am willing to bet that  you pack up the clothing much better than they do!  Some things come from stores in a terrible state!


Funny - I would be one of those people!  And just like you, I stopped using their card.  In fact, I also had so many issues with their website generally that I stopped shopping there altogether.


----------



## Mindi B

You're not wrong, gk.  I sometimes ADD packing material to better cushion the item(s) on their return trip. And I inevitably tape up the boxes better.  I get that the warehouse wants to get lots of stuff out fast, but you're right, sometimes the packing is abysmal.


----------



## gracekelly

klynneann said:


> Funny - I would be one of those people!  And just like you, I stopped using their card.  In fact, I also had so many issues with their website generally that I stopped shopping there altogether.



Every time I made an in-store purchase, the SA tried to get me to use the Bloomies and I would tell them why I didn't.  They would always respond with the news about the new card administrator and admitted that the store had really suffered from bad PR because of the difficulties that customers had with their accounts.  Tough!  My DH said that if I ever purchased from B. again, I would need my head examined!


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> You're not wrong, gk.  I sometimes ADD packing material to better cushion the item(s) on their return trip. And I inevitably tape up the boxes better.  I get that the warehouse wants to get lots of stuff out fast, but you're right, sometimes the packing is abysmal.


 I like to think that the item might go to yet another person so why trash it?  I tape up the boxes better too because I don't want to find out that it fell out lol!  I can't get over that they use as little tape as possible.  I also like to return ASAP and certainly before the bill is due.  Who want to give over $$ for something you are not keeping?


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> The French have certainly perfected that art. After my first couple of museum-heavy visits (art major, so those were serious expeditions), it's been lovely to wander the streets, stopping at a cafe every couple of hours, finding places to watch the world go slowly by. BF and I drove through the S of France last year, and some of the villages in Provence were my nirvana.
> 
> The rolling clouds and trees reminded me of a Van Gogh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473913


And don't forget the cypresses!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

klynneann said:


> Thanks, Hermes24!  I know there will be a lot of waiting on line both at the sale and at the boutique, but I've already been to Paris a few times so I don't have an agenda (spent my junior year in college in France - 6 weeks in Paris, the rest of the academic year in Caen.  Though, it's a quite different experience as a poor college student.  Maybe purer, in some respects.  ).  On the other hand, my DH has never been and of course I would want him to see all the major sights.  But he loves to just walk around cities - it's his favorite type of vacation - so I don't think he would mind letting me wait on line while he goes exploring.


I'm lucky--my husband likes to go to the sale---ties, sweaters, hats, gloves...plus the social aspects of meeting our friends every year at pre and post sale dinners.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> The French have certainly perfected that art. After my first couple of museum-heavy visits (art major, so those were serious expeditions), it's been lovely to wander the streets, stopping at a cafe every couple of hours, finding places to watch the world go slowly by. BF and I drove through the S of France last year, and some of the villages in Provence were my nirvana.
> 
> The rolling clouds and trees reminded me of a Van Gogh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473913


Sorry about that.  You did mention the trees.   I did a paper on Van Gogh once and was fascinated by The Potato Eaters, poor Dutch rural folk whose faces looked amazingly like potatoes.  I heard from a doc once that people's face either age into prunes (wrinklers) or potatoes  (droopers)..  YAY for potatoes!


----------



## klynneann

Hermes24Fbg said:


> I'm lucky--my husband likes to go to the sale---ties, sweaters, hats, gloves...plus the social aspects of meeting our friends every year at pre and post sale dinners.


Oh, that sounds like so much fun!  My DH hates shopping.


----------



## eagle1002us

klynneann said:


> Thanks, Hermes24!  I know there will be a lot of waiting on line both at the sale and at the boutique, but I've already been to Paris a few times so I don't have an agenda (spent my junior year in college in France - 6 weeks in Paris, the rest of the academic year in Caen.  Though, it's a quite different experience as a poor college student.  Maybe purer, in some respects.  ).  On the other hand, my DH has never been and of course I would want him to see all the major sights.  But he loves to just walk around cities - it's his favorite type of vacation - so I don't think he would mind letting me wait on line while he goes exploring.


I have a similar


ouija board said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to say, you have nothing to be sorry about. At least you didn't introduce a thread about racist comments and derogatory genitalia references. That was an unexpectedly nasty start to my day yesterday, and I'm not even sure why it's on this forum, other than the fact that it mentions Hermes.
> 
> I'm learning more about Brad and Angelina than than I ever thought I'd know! I wasn't aware that they were splitting up. Our fancy grocery store doesn't carry the tabloids in the checkout line, so I'm woefully behind on my celeb gossip! Have a wonderful day, everyone!


I saw the post, too, and could've lived without it.   Too much information.


----------



## eagle1002us

Hermes24Fbg said:


> Hermes will split your purchase among many credit cards, which surprises me.


They are adaptive, aren't they?   Seriously, that procedure definitely has its uses!   I'm not complaining!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Mindi B said:


> You're not wrong, gk.  I sometimes ADD packing material to better cushion the item(s) on their return trip. And I inevitably tape up the boxes better.  I get that the warehouse wants to get lots of stuff out fast, but you're right, sometimes the packing is abysmal.


Isn't that the truth!  It doesn't matter which store either.  High end stores are just as bad.  They put expensive items in bigger than necessary boxes with no padding so the box crushes in route and  the item arrives wrinkled.  Then when you want to return it to the store they don't like the wrinkles.  Next time I'm bringing the box in with the return.7


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

klynneann said:


> Oh, that sounds like so much fun!  My DH hates shopping.


I'm so lucky!


----------



## eagle1002us

klynneann said:


> Thanks, Hermes24!  I know there will be a lot of waiting on line both at the sale and at the boutique, but I've already been to Paris a few times so I don't have an agenda (spent my junior year in college in France - 6 weeks in Paris, the rest of the academic year in Caen.  Though, it's a quite different experience as a poor college student.  Maybe purer, in some respects.  ).  On the other hand, my DH has never been and of course I would want him to see all the major sights.  But he loves to just walk around cities - it's his favorite type of vacation - so I don't think he would mind letting me wait on line while he goes exploring.


Put mine in a chair by the escalator at Nordies and he's fast asleep despite all the racket.  (He's very stashable when I'm shopping, which he hates to do).   Put him in his armchair at night and turn the tv on low and he's like "ACK!  I can't sleep with all the noise!"


----------



## eagle1002us

I bought a lot from Bloomies on-line a couple of years ago.  Had to order a Zac Posen bag five times and speak to as many people about getting the correct curry/aubergine version not the silver version.   The stock number was wrong.   Finally got the right one.   Talked to a person -- the SA in the  NYC Zac Posen  dept at Bloomies.  
The day I realized maybe I should switch stores was when I got some garment just carelessly (maybe deliberately?) shoved into a plastic bag so it was all wrinkly and falling off the cardboard package stiffening.   Unhappy employee?


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> I bought a lot from Bloomies on-line a couple of years ago.  Had to order a Zac Posen bag five times and speak to as many people about getting the correct curry/aubergine version not the silver version.   The stock number was wrong.   Finally got the right one.   Talked to a person -- the SA in the  NYC Zac Posen  dept at Bloomies.
> The day I realized maybe I should switch stores was when I got some garment just carelessly (maybe deliberately?) shoved into a plastic bag so it was all wrinkly and falling off the cardboard package stiffening.   Unhappy employee?


Right and they insert a little note "packed by Godzilla Smith, just for you."   Really!


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Right and they insert a little note "packed by Godzilla Smith, just for you."   Really!



ha ha    I love Godzilla.  She is just the best.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> Put mine in a chair by the escalator at Nordies and he's fast asleep despite all the racket.  (He's very stashable when I'm shopping, which he hates to do).   Put him in his armchair at night and turn the tv on low and he's like "ACK!  I can't sleep with all the noise!"



Hmm.  Stashable.  That is a good trait for a husband.  One I had not considered.

Edit.  Just told DH about this and now he is proclaiming how stashable he is.  Men are so competitive.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Hmm.  Stashable.  That is a good trait for a husband.  One I had not considered.
> 
> Edit.  Just told DH about this and now he is proclaiming how stashable he is.  Men are so competitive.



Haha. Mine refuses to be stashed. He's not a good shopping companion at all. Well, he did ok in Paris once but usually he's just trying to rush me out of the store. Can't even take him to the grocery store or I feel rushed.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha. Mine refuses to be stashed. He's not a good shopping companion at all. Well, he did ok in Paris once but usually he's just trying to rush me out of the store. Can't even take him to the grocery store or I feel rushed.


I have duplicate sewing patterns b/c he's rushed me out of the fabric store before I can even remember whether I have the pattern or not.  Book stores, on the other hand, he doesn't like to leave.   The longer I stay in a book store the more like I am to get some books and there goes a chunk of change.  So, our place is loaded with books and patterns.  Not too many serving utensils, tho, and not much Tupperware.  Over the years he's cleaned out the kitchen taking stuff to work functions and leaving it there.


----------



## Mindi B

Same here, PbP.  Stashable, no.  Pacing, poking me in the ribs, and generally acting like every moment in the store is a lifetime of agony?  Yes.


----------



## cremel

Tabbi, report back about the night manager. It's a good show. So far I like it. It's not as good as Breaking Bad or Dr House tho.  I do like Tom. He's cute. [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## EmileH

I had a great morning ladies. My local Hermes store had a ready to wear event. This new designer is amazing. You really can't tell anything about the pieces on the hanger. You seriously have to try them on because they are cut so well. They are super flattering. I could have walked out with 6 outfits that looked custom tailored for me. But I didn't. I had previously bought straight leg pants in charcoal and in black. They were back from alterations. They did an incredible job and it was complimentary. I took the information for their tailor for future reference. Today I tried mostly skirts and dresses, a few tops and a cashmere coat. I had to narrow it down at the end and chose two pieces- a black dress that is incredibly versatile and a leather skirt that I had to think long and hard about but I loved it and it's very Hermes and very me. The event was lovely. They served macarons and champagne. Some of you will know that at times I didn't feel like I had bonded with the local store. New England is a funny place. But I had a lot of time to spend with my SA and the store manager and I left feeling like I got to know them much better. It was a delightful experience. They really do want to help you make good decisions for your wardrobe and help you to find pieces that you will have forever.  No games and no pressure at all.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I had a great morning ladies. My local Hermes store had a ready to wear event. This new designer is amazing. You really can't tell anything about the pieces on the hanger. You seriously have to try them on because they are cut so well. They are super flattering. I could have walked out with 6 outfits that looked custom tailored for me. But I didn't. I had previously bought straight leg pants in charcoal and in black. They were back from alterations. They did an incredible job and it was complimentary. I took the information for their tailor for future reference. Today I tried mostly skirts and dresses, a few tops and a cashmere coat. I had to narrow it down at the end and chose two pieces- a black dress that is incredibly versatile and a leather skirt that I had to think long and hard about but I loved it and it's very Hermes and very me. The event was lovely. They served macarons and champagne. Some of you will know that at times I didn't feel like I had bonded with the local store. New England is a funny place. But I had a lot of time to spend with my SA and the store manager and I left feeling like I got to know them much better. It was a delightful experience. They really do want to help you make good decisions for your wardrobe and help you to find pieces that you will have forever.  No games and no pressure at all.



I went to their RTW show as well. I liked two of the silk tops but none of them had my size. Their cut is elegant and simple.  I love their leather skirts and ankle boots a lot. I ended up getting a pair of red ankle boots and a pair of creamy sandles that the models presented during the show.  

The experience was delightful. I tried on a whole bunch of them. The lady who was hosting the show came from New York Madison branch. She was super friendly and had the patience of the world. [emoji3]I am a little short and have size 4.5 for the shoes. It was difficult to find something that fits me. They offered champagne and delicious cookies and desserts. In the end they offered fresh made coffee. 

Glad you didn't go crazy and bring all 6 home. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha. Mine refuses to be stashed. He's not a good shopping companion at all. Well, he did ok in Paris once but usually he's just trying to rush me out of the store. Can't even take him to the grocery store or I feel rushed.



Mine is a good shopping companion in general but he hates pushy SAs. He would enjoy the shop as long as I want to stay but if someone keeps trying to sell something to us and he has to be in conversations then he gets annoyed. As an introvert person he likes to check out the items without getting disturbed. However when going on trips visiting the places and going to restaurants suddenly become more important than shopping. I had to tell him beforehand that I needed to reserve xxx days for Hermes. [emoji23] otherwise chaos occur...


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> I went to their RTW show as well. I liked two of the silk tops but none of them had my size. Their cut is elegant and simple.  I love their leather skirts and ankle boots a lot. I ended up getting a pair of red ankle boots and a pair of creamy sandles that the models presented during the show.
> 
> The experience was delightful. I tried on a whole bunch of them. The lady who was hosting the show came from New York Madison branch. She was super friendly and had the patience of the world. [emoji3]I am a little short and have size 4.5 for the shoes. It was difficult to find something that fits me. They offered champagne and delicious cookies and desserts. In the end they offered fresh made coffee.
> 
> Glad you didn't go crazy and bring all 6 home. [emoji23][emoji23]



Oh I think it was the same woman who helped me. She's really nice and patient isn't she? 

I'm still feeling a little guilty for splurging on the skirt. I might have to count is as my birthday gift a bit early, 

I found photos of the dress and the skirt. The dress can be worn so many ways. And it can be with with a turtleneck for winter. I bought a jelly belt to wear with it if I want to belt it.

The skirt that I bought was a dark navy bordering on black and the silk print is black navy and caramel 

I have to post later from my iPad. The iPhone won't let me post


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh I think it was the same woman who helped me. She's really nice and patient isn't she?
> 
> I'm still feeling a little guilty for splurging on the skirt. I might have to count is as my birthday gift a bit early,
> 
> I found photos of the dress and the skirt. The dress can be worn so many ways. And it can be with with a turtleneck for winter. I bought a jelly belt to wear with it if I want to belt it.
> 
> The skirt that I bought was a dark navy bordering on black and the silk print is black navy and caramel
> 
> I have to post later from my iPad. The iPhone won't let me post



Cannot wait to see your loots!!! I will photo the boots and sandles when my little ones wake up from their naps. I am practically three inches away from my toddler now. He's soundly asleep while I type on the phone like crazy.  [emoji3]

My morning went great too. We baked a few French bread rolls and my toddler loved them. Then we had play time at home followed by strolling around downtown and getting coffee. Later we had lunch in a super nice café, delicious arugula and pink beets salad with feta cheese, Brie and pear sandwich, flourless chocolate cake, mini lemon tart, and fresh squeezed orange/grape fruit juice.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Cannot wait to see your loots!!! I will photo the boots and sandles when my little ones wake up from their naps. I am practically three inches away from my toddler now. He's soundly asleep while I type on the phone like crazy.  [emoji3]
> 
> My morning went great too. We baked a few French bread rolls and my toddler loved them. Then we had play time at home followed by strolling around downtown and getting coffee. Later we had lunch in a super nice café, delicious arugula and pink beets salad with feta cheese, Brie and pear sandwich, flourless chocolate cake, mini lemon tart, and fresh squeezed orange/grape fruit juice.



That sounds like a lovely day!


----------



## cremel

The shoes I got after the RTW event. This was a while back. I wore the platform several times. It's quite comfortable and definitely increases my height. [emoji23]the red pair is very well designed. I like the details a lot.


----------



## tabbi001

cremel said:


> The shoes I got after the RTW event. This was a while back. I wore the platform several times. It's quite comfortable and definitely increases my height. [emoji23]the red pair is very well designed. I like the details a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475470
> View attachment 3475471
> View attachment 3475472
> View attachment 3475473


Love your shoes!!!


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> The shoes I got after the RTW event. This was a while back. I wore the platform several times. It's quite comfortable and definitely increases my height. [emoji23]the red pair is very well designed. I like the details a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475470
> View attachment 3475471
> View attachment 3475472
> View attachment 3475473



Beautiful cremel.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> *I could have walked out with 6 outfits* that looked custom tailored for me. But I didn't. I had to narrow it down at the end and* chose two pieces- a black dress that is incredibly versatile and a leather skirt *that I had to think long and hard about but I loved it and it's very Hermes and very me.
> 
> Some of you will know that at times* I didn't feel like I had bonded with the local store.*  But I had a lot of time to spend with my SA and the store manager and* I left feeling like I got to know them much better. *It was a delightful experience.



Very happy for you about your new pieces.  I was very impressed with the leather skirts in Paris, so i am imagining that yours is fabulous.   You have got me curious about the tailoring and the flattering part.   I wish you and I and everyone else had unlimited money so when there are 6 things we love, that there would be no choices--take them all.  But I guess that would create a closet crisis.

I do remember you not feeling bonded, so glad you had a good experience.


----------



## Cordeliere

Cremel  Thanks for posting the eye candy.  I always notice how nice your photographs are.


----------



## dharma

Hi cafe! Have only been able to lurk for a while as things have become very busy lately! 

@cremel, I love your new shoes. This week my obsession has turned to new booties, I think I've narrowed it down and am ready to pounce. I love all the brocades and details on the shoes this fall! Your day of strolling sounds like the perfect day with delicious food!

@Pocketbook Pup, I'm glad there is a relationship breakthrough at the boutique for you. Maybe the visiting SA has inspired the team at your store into giving thoughtful and better service. I am looking forward to seeing a pic of the new skirt if you care to share. I can only imagine how luscious the leather feels on H RTW. I am undeniably jealous of your upcoming trip to Paris! Like you, it is my goal to live there or London once DD is off and settled into college or after. 

Happy Sunday everyone!!


----------



## dharma

gracekelly said:


> I buy from BG all the time even though it is across the country from me.  My system is to return it to my local Neiman Marcus 10 min away.  You just go to the Customer Service Desk and they do the return for you.  I prefer this because I know for sure that it is done.
> 
> Several years ago I had a similar return experience with Lord and Taylor.  It took a month for the refund to show up. The good news is that they have improved that process considerably.





Mindi B said:


> I just spent over an hour on the phone with various clueless reps of Bergdorf Goodman (I know!) trying to receive a refund for an on-line purchase I returned a month ago using BG's own pre-paid return label.  Which, tracking proved, had been entered into FedEx's system as I claimed, at the end of last month. The website told me I had to talk to the store.  The store told me I had to talk to the website.  The website tried to send me back to the store.  You cannot make this sh*t up.
> How can there be so many people who are so utterly, profoundly, astonishingly unaware of the most basic components of the jobs they ostensibly do every day?  One rep told me it would take her some time to "research" whether BG had a warehouse at the address to which the BG pre-paid label directed the merchandise.  I am still trying to work out the various repercussions of this.  So, wait, BG would provide a pre-printed label for returns to be sent to. . . some random location?  So, you, as a BG employee, need TIME to RESEARCH the location of your own employer's warehouse?
> My refund is still "being addressed," but I finally asked them to call me back when it was done.  I kicked the thing upstairs three times (rep1, rep2, rep2's supervisor, supervisor's manager).
> I hate the whole world.



Mindi, I completely sympathize with you on this one. I have had terrible luck with BG online purchases and returns. If they even get to me. If it says it's " being shipped from a store" when I've placed the order, that is pretty much a guarantee that I will get an email in a week telling me they had an inventory discrepancy and the item is not available. I just ordered a pair of boots yesterday that are being shipped from the store and I am thinking of calling the store today to just order them from an SA. It didn't used to be this way, something changed in the last two years or so.
Gk, I'm happy to hear you say this. I used to return BG online to my local NM and about 2 years ago they told me it wasn't allowed anymore. I always prefer to return in person and not worry about items getting lost in shipping. I'm going to ask them again, maybe they've changed the rules again.


----------



## cremel

dharma said:


> Hi cafe! Have only been able to lurk for a while as things have become very busy lately!
> 
> @cremel, I love your new shoes. This week my obsession has turned to new booties, I think I've narrowed it down and am ready to pounce. I love all the brocades and details on the shoes this fall! Your day of strolling sounds like the perfect day with delicious food!
> 
> @Pocketbook Pup, I'm glad there is a relationship breakthrough at the boutique for you. Maybe the visiting SA has inspired the team at your store into giving thoughtful and better service. I am looking forward to seeing a pic of the new skirt if you care to share. I can only imagine how luscious the leather feels on H RTW. I am undeniably jealous of your upcoming trip to Paris! Like you, it is my goal to live there or London once DD is off and settled into college or after.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone!!



Wow Dharma have not seen you in ages! There's a lady whose first name is Dharma at work. I have been working with her for a few weeks on a project. Her name always reminds me of you. [emoji3]She has loads of lovely gold jewelry.  I enjoy watching her gold bangles and necklaces during our meetings. I had a hard time imaging you wearing them. [emoji23] somehow just don't feel you are a gold collector.  But I could be wrong. [emoji1]

Do share with us when you decide on your booties. They are poison. Irresistible. 

Strolling in town seems to be the most relaxing activities over the weekend. I refuse to eat lunch at home on weekends. [emoji39][emoji39]we have tried several different café and brunch places lately. Most of them are good and kids friendly. 

You have a good rest of the day.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Cremel  Thanks for posting the eye candy.  I always notice how nice your photographs are.



Thank you Corde.  How's Florida? Is it still warm? We will be there soon. Hope sandpiper is sunny and warm so that the kids could still enjoy the little pools for them.


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> Love your shoes!!!



Mm you Tabbi.  What are you up to? Any plans to visit H stores for the fall scarves collection?


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful cremel.



Thank you dear Ppup.  I think the booties will go well with short skirt or skinny jeans. I would have to play around once the weather cools down a bit more. This weekend we have a heat wave around 90. It's probably the last bit of summer.


----------



## Mindi B

cremel, those red boots are GREAT!  And a sensible heel height, too.  Love.


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> cremel, those red boots are GREAT!  And a sensible heel height, too.  Love.



Thank you dear Mindi. Yep that height is comfortable to walk. [emoji1]


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!
Surfacing after a long few days of work and I'm back at it again. I came in to clean up my studio and organize my desk for another series of busy weeks. 

Hopefully I'll be able to catch up on the forum and with my DVR this evening with the cats for company! Counting down to our H grand re-opening, keeping my finger's crossed that there are some goodies for me but I did get my second generation Apple watch with Barenia single tour band. Very excited as it now doesn't need to have the phone nearby to accurately track your steps etc. I need to spend some time reading about the new features for the watch and the new operating system. I think there's some cool new tricks to learn. I think I'm going to hang on to my old watch in the packaging as an antique of the future  the resale value on them used is a bit pitiful at the moment but maybe in 2030 when we don't wear smart watches again it'll be a museum piece.  My dad told me that there are collectors of the original clamshell iMac laptops that go wild for old gadgets and such. He collects bespoke batches of Polaroid film as it's now being made in small batches from the old discontinued recipe and now they all have subtle variations-like certain vintages of wine. I guess everyone needs a hobby!

I also went to a local designers trunk show, I got two lovely dresses and a great hooded tee and a zip up casual scuba jacket that will be perfect for travel. All are made with some type of easy care tech fabric but feel luxe and high end. I don't normally go to trunk show things but I loved meeting this designer and hope to see more of her work at her atelier. 

OK, must go start cleaning up so that I can head home for a few hours relaxation before doing it all again this week!


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Thank you Corde.  How's Florida? Is it still warm? We will be there soon. Hope sandpiper is sunny and warm so that the kids could still enjoy the little pools for them.



We are still having highs of 88 to 90, but it is intermittently starting to feel like fall.  I think the humidity is dropping.   September is the worst month in terms of being hot and miserable, but the weather will shift sharply in the next few weeks.  When it happens, it is like someone throws a switch.   After the heat "breaks," the weather is fabulous.  It is my favorite time of year.  It becomes pleasant.  The rain stops.  It is very much like CA except a little warmer.  Sounds like you are going to time it perfectly.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> We are still having highs of 88 to 90, but it is intermittently starting to feel like fall.  I think the humidity is dropping.   September is the worst month in terms of being hot and miserable, but the weather will shift sharply in the next few weeks.  When it happens, it is like someone throws a switch.   After the heat "breaks," the weather is fabulous.  It is my favorite time of year.  It becomes pleasant.  The rain stops.  It is very much like CA except a little warmer.  Sounds like you are going to time it perfectly.



Great news!! I was afraid of hurricane.  Looks like so far so good. The word "switch" reminded me of Forrest Gump. He said in Vietnam after four months of raining nonstop someone just switched off the rain then just sunshine ...". [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Great news!! I was afraid of hurricane.  Looks like so far so good. The word "switch" reminded me of Forrest Gump. He said in Vietnam after four months of raining nonstop someone just switched off the rain then just sunshine ...". [emoji1][emoji1]



September 10th is the peak of the hurricane season.  Every day past that the chances are diminishing.  Don't know how soon you are coming, but there is no talk of anything building in the Atlantic that might head this way.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh I think it was the same woman who helped me. She's really nice and patient isn't she?
> 
> I'm still feeling a little guilty for splurging on the skirt. I might have to count is as my birthday gift a bit early,
> 
> I found photos of the dress and the skirt. The dress can be worn so many ways. And it can be with with a turtleneck for winter. I bought a jelly belt to wear with it if I want to belt it.
> 
> The skirt that I bought was a dark navy bordering on black and the silk print is black navy and caramel
> 
> I have to post later from my iPad. The iPhone won't let me post


What is a jelly belt?  Is that like the beach shoes that are called jellies?  (or are those crocs?)


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> What is a jelly belt?  Is that like the beach shoes that are called jellies?  (or are those crocs?)



Lol. It's a Kelly belt that the iPhone chooses to change to jelly. [emoji23]


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh I think it was the same woman who helped me. She's really nice and patient isn't she?
> 
> I'm still feeling a little guilty for splurging on the skirt. I might have to count is as my birthday gift a bit early,
> 
> I found photos of the dress and the skirt. The dress can be worn so many ways. And it can be with with a turtleneck for winter. I bought a jelly belt to wear with it if I want to belt it.
> 
> The skirt that I bought was a dark navy bordering on black and the silk print is black navy and caramel
> 
> I have to post later from my iPad. The iPhone won't let me post



My dear PocketbookPup, I think I have my eye on that same leather skirt. You are absolutely right, it fits incredibly well. Congrats!


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> My dear PocketbookPup, I think I have my eye on that same leather skirt. You are absolutely right, it fits incredibly well. Congrats!



Too funny. Bad news for me. DH is making me wait to get the skirt. It's $$$ and an investment piece but he doesn't think that right this moment is a good time to invest in skirts. [emoji23] He is right. I'll live. I'm hoping to get it later in the season. They did say that it has to fit perfectly because no alterations can be made. It fit me perfectly. Sigh.


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Too funny. Bad news for me. DH is making me wait to get the skirt. It's $$$ and an investment piece but he doesn't think that right this moment is a good time to invest in skirts. [emoji23] He is right. I'll live. I'm hoping to get it later in the season. They did say that it has to fit perfectly because no alterations can be made. It fit me perfectly. Sigh.



Ugh same here. It fits me perfectly but I too think it's a bit much and something I can only wear for 3-4 months a year. I would like a heavy  weight black skirt in this cut though. Let's be strong together for now. [emoji1]


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Ugh same here. It fits me perfectly but I too think it's a bit much and something I can only wear for 3-4 months a year. I would like a heavy  weight black skirt in this cut though. Let's be strong together for now. [emoji1]



[emoji255][emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## tabbi001

Hi cafe! 
Been busy past few weeks, in and out of town for a conference, then there was the Singapore grand prix. Anyone went there? It was too hot and humid even at night that I didn't particularly want to rub bare sweaty arms/elbows with strangers, so I ditched.

Anyway, past few hours I've been trying to tie a 90cm on my picotin. And it's just either messy or ugly. Please indulge me and say something. Don't worry I can take it, I know nothing about art and can't do anything artsy or fancy


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lol. It's a Kelly belt that the iPhone chooses to change to jelly. [emoji23]



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> Hi cafe!
> Been busy past few weeks, in and out of town for a conference, then there was the Singapore grand prix. Anyone went there? It was too hot and humid even at night that I didn't particularly want to rub bare sweaty arms/elbows with strangers, so I ditched.
> 
> Anyway, past few hours I've been trying to tie a 90cm on my picotin. And it's just either messy or ugly. Please indulge me and say something. Don't worry I can take it, I know nothing about art and can't do anything artsy or fancy



Hmm why try a 90cm? I think maxi twilly would work out for picotin much easier. I suppose you have the smaller size of picotin so a 99 might be big.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> September 10th is the peak of the hurricane season.  Every day past that the chances are diminishing.  Don't know how soon you are coming, but there is no talk of anything building in the Atlantic that might head this way.



We will be there early October.  No news is good news![emoji3]


----------



## klynneann

tabbi001 said:


> Hi cafe!
> Been busy past few weeks, in and out of town for a conference, then there was the Singapore grand prix. Anyone went there? It was too hot and humid even at night that I didn't particularly want to rub bare sweaty arms/elbows with strangers, so I ditched.
> 
> Anyway, past few hours I've been trying to tie a 90cm on my picotin. And it's just either messy or ugly. Please indulge me and say something. Don't worry I can take it, I know nothing about art and can't do anything artsy or fancy


Maybe a 90 is too big to tie on a bag?  Although, I really do like all the ways you've tied it!


----------



## lovely_bag

Hello!

today I acted a very reasonable and bought a Eric Bompard cardigan to accompany my new scarf "Au Pays des Oiseaux Fleurs". (pink, raspberry, green)
LOL

Guess which colour?! 

http://www.eric-bompard.com/en/cashmere-cardigans-women/139-classic-v-neck-cardigan.html

Buying matching cashmere is almost like buying a dress for new shoes.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Too funny. Bad news for me. DH is making me wait to get the skirt. It's $$$ and an investment piece but he doesn't think that right this moment is a good time to invest in skirts. [emoji23] He is right. I'll live. I'm hoping to get it later in the season. They did say that it has to fit perfectly because no alterations can be made. It fit me perfectly. Sigh.


I should have asked sooner but if you have a pix of the skirt i would love to see it.   I am wondering if it is something like a mid-calf, flared like an A-line, button front skirt.   I think those are directional esp. in leather.   But I could be wrong.  If it's a pencil skirt, there are a lot of those around (at least in my closet ).   
WRT your DH, well, it isn't all bad news if you can snag it _and_ something else b/c the price dropped.   I would think the price would be dropped around Nov-Dec, which still leaves substantial time  (cool weather) to wear the skirt.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> I should have asked sooner but if you have a pix of the skirt i would love to see it.   I am wondering if it is something like a mid-calf, flared like an A-line, button front skirt.   I think those are directional esp. in leather.   But I could be wrong.  If it's a pencil skirt, there are a lot of those around (at least in my closet ).
> WRT your DH, well, it isn't all bad news if you can snag it _and_ something else b/c the price dropped.   I would think the price would be dropped around Nov-Dec, which still leaves substantial time  (cool weather) to wear the skirt.



Do they drop the prices on rtw? I am completely unfamiliar with rtw. I just got interested. This is the skirt. Except the one that I wanted was dark navy with black and caramel. Darn it. My phone won't let me upload photos  I'll try later


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Do they drop the prices on rtw? I am completely unfamiliar with rtw. I just got interested. This is the skirt. Except the one that I wanted was dark navy with black and caramel. Darn it. My phone won't let me upload photos  I'll try later


Skirt sounds intriguing b/c it has 3 colors.    I am looking forward to photo if you can upload.  I don't know about RTW salespolicy.


----------



## Meta

@tabbi001 Butting in to say that I think 90cm is bit too much for a Picotin. I think a gavroche or a 70cm would be much better. For F/W, the Les Confessions gavroche would add fun and whimsy to the Picotin if that's what you're looking for. Otherwise the Mors de Selle has polka dots in the background which is also fun. For the 70cm, Palio de Siena is my personal favourite for this season. Grand Apparat and Quadrige can be fun and whimsy.


----------



## Cordeliere

tabbi001 said:


> Anyway, past few hours I've been trying to tie a 90cm on my picotin. And it's just either messy or ugly. Please indulge me and say something. Don't worry I can take it, I know nothing about art and can't do anything artsy or fancy



I like the last one.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Do they drop the prices on rtw? I am completely unfamiliar with rtw. I just got interested. This is the skirt. Except the one that I wanted was dark navy with black and caramel. Darn it. My phone won't let me upload photos  I'll try later


PBP, RTW prices in Hermes don't drop until several seasons later. Never during the same year. You may be able to find the skirt at the Paris sales in January 2018. That's a long wait


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> PBP, RTW prices in Hermes don't drop until several seasons later. Never during the same year. You may be able to find the skirt at the Paris sales in January 2018. That's a long wait



Thanks for the info! I thought a sale at Hermes sounded too good to be true. [emoji20]


----------



## purplepoodles

Cordeliere said:


> I like the last one.



+1


----------



## EmileH

Here is the skirt in question but the one I have my eye on is dark navy black and caramel.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is the skirt in question but the one I have my eye on is dark navy black and caramel.
> 
> View attachment 3477049


It's beautiful and it's a unique style.   I peruse and have books on fashion both past & present, sewing books and patterns, clippings from fashion mags, etc., and I have never seen this style.  H has stepped up to the plate and delivered something unique.   This is one of the few times in my life I'm glad I'm a plus size.   Otherwise, I would be in a tizzy about getting it.   When the pix of the navy version crosses your path, I'd like to see that, too, if you would.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> It's beautiful and it's a unique style.   I peruse and have books on fashion both past & present, sewing books and patterns, clippings from fashion mags, etc., and I have never seen this style.  H has stepped up to the plate and delivered something unique.   This is one of the few times in my life I'm glad I'm a plus size.   Otherwise, I would be in a tizzy about getting it.   When the pix of the navy version crosses your path, I'd like to see that, too, if you would.



If I see a photo of the navy I'll let you know. Thanks for sharing your perspective. This new designer is really good. She knows how to cut to flatter a woman's body. Sometimes I have experiences when I feel so depressed leaving a store because nothing fits the way it might have a few years ago. This was exactly the opposite. Everything was flattering. 

She did a similar skirt with the ex libris pattern last season and the skirt was there all season so I'm hoping it's still there when I am ready. Navy black and gold are my colors. The leather and silk would be a special piece for me to add to my wardrobe.


----------



## tabbi001

cremel said:


> Hmm why try a 90cm? I think maxi twilly would work out for picotin much easier. I suppose you have the smaller size of picotin so a 99 might be big.





klynneann said:


> Maybe a 90 is too big to tie on a bag?  Although, I really do like all the ways you've tied it!





weN84 said:


> @tabbi001 Butting in to say that I think 90cm is bit too much for a Picotin. I think a gavroche or a 70cm would be much better. For F/W, the Les Confessions gavroche would add fun and whimsy to the Picotin if that's what you're looking for. Otherwise the Mors de Selle has polka dots in the background which is also fun. For the 70cm, Palio de Siena is my personal favourite for this season. Grand Apparat and Quadrige can be fun and whimsy.





Cordeliere said:


> I like the last one.





purplepoodles said:


> +1



It looks too big right? Actually, it's because everyone is saying that it's too big for the bag that's why I kept on insisting to try. I'm stubborn  so yes the scarf will go back to the box. Thanks guys!


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> If I see a photo of the navy I'll let you know. Thanks for sharing your perspective. This new designer is really good. She knows how to cut to flatter a woman's body. Sometimes I have experiences when I feel so depressed leaving a store because nothing fits the way it might have a few years ago. This was exactly the opposite. Everything was flattering.
> 
> She did a similar skirt with the ex libris pattern last season and the skirt was there all season so I'm hoping it's still there when I am ready. Navy black and gold are my colors. The leather and silk would be a special piece for me to add to my wardrobe.


The skirt looks great! What colors were available last year? Maybe if they had a navy for that then it will be present in the coming sale, it could be meant for you!


----------



## Maedi

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is the skirt in question but the one I have my eye on is dark navy black and caramel.
> 
> View attachment 3477049



PbP, quickly chiming in to say that this skirt is amazing. What a stunning creation and fit. This is a heart-flutter kind of piece.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255]


I wish you both had taken a picture of how the skirt looked when you tried it on..


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is the skirt in question but the one I have my eye on is dark navy black and caramel.
> 
> View attachment 3477049


Ah ok I was actually thinking of the plain A line blue/ black leather skirt, it isn't pleated and hasn't got the silk inserts, but has a very interesting curved joining seam for the panels. This one is really a spectacular piece indeed. I have seen it and the glimpse of silk pattern as you walk would be amazing but the design is too overpowering for me. On a better note perhaps you could get it at a good price in Paris? RTW would only be marked down much later, I think it applies worldwide.


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Ah ok I was actually thinking of the plain A line blue/ black leather skirt, it isn't pleated and hasn't got the silk inserts, but has a very interesting curved joining seam for the panels. This one is really a spectacular piece indeed. I have seen it and the glimpse of silk pattern as you walk would be amazing but the design is too overpowering for me. On a better note perhaps you could get it at a good price in Paris? RTW would only be marked down much later, I think it applies worldwide.



I don't think I saw the one you describe. The only other leather skirt they had was burgundy in color and a solid. I have to think long and hard about it. One can probably only justify one Hermes skirt in a lifetime and I have to decide if this is the one. I don't know if I mentioned the price- $7900 which someone pointed out is the price of a small car. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is the skirt in question but the one I have my eye on is dark navy black and caramel.
> 
> View attachment 3477049



The skirt is stunning and i understand how difficult it must be to resist the temptation, especially if it fits well. Truly spectacular.

Said that, it is a head turning piece. How many times can one use it, before it becomes "oh look, that skirt again", especially when spending a considerable amount of money? It depends on one's lifestyle, how wide one's circle is, and one's opportunities to wear it.
As you can see, i am trying to help the process of walking away from it! 

The news about the new designer are bad. H rtw used to never fit my body type, which i always thought to be a blessing - for my finances. I will have to forget this piece of information and never try anything on.


----------



## Genie27

PbP, It is a stunning piece and guessing from your other mod shots it would suit your frame. 

It's also a lot of $$ for only part of an outfit that could not get too much use due to its unique look, fragility etc. Also how easy would it be to create outfits with it? 

I wonder, Is this what happens after you buy your first eye-wateringly expensive H bag, everything else loses its sticker shock? I seem to have no sticker shock for four digit prices for clothes and costume jewelry any more. I'm afraid. My retirement fund is also afraid.


----------



## EmileH

Madmadcat and genie thanks for your input, you are both right and do was DH. Somehow ones brain is skewed by these prices. It's a gorgeous skirt no doubt. I completely understand what you are saying about not getting enough use to justify the price. My illogical thought was that I have paid 6000 for a Chanel jacket so an 8000 leather skirt seemed fair. [emoji23] but I can wear the Chanel jacket in many different ways. The skirt is really a one trick pony. Can you imagine getting caught in the rain or spilling something on it? [emoji15]


----------



## momasaurus

tabbi001 said:


> Hi cafe!
> Been busy past few weeks, in and out of town for a conference, then there was the Singapore grand prix. Anyone went there? It was too hot and humid even at night that I didn't particularly want to rub bare sweaty arms/elbows with strangers, so I ditched.
> 
> Anyway, past few hours I've been trying to tie a 90cm on my picotin. And it's just either messy or ugly. Please indulge me and say something. Don't worry I can take it, I know nothing about art and can't do anything artsy or fancy


HI tabbi, I think your pico is adorable! The second knot, the flower-y one, is especially cute. What is this leather color? I love it.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Madmadcat and genie thanks for your input, you are both right and do was DH. Somehow ones brain is skewed by these prices. It's a gorgeous skirt no doubt. I completely understand what you are saying about not getting enough use to justify the price. My illogical thought was that I have paid 6000 for a Chanel jacket so an 8000 leather skirt seemed fair. [emoji23] but I can wear the Chanel jacket in many different ways. The skirt is really a one trick pony. Can you imagine getting caught in the rain or spilling something on it? [emoji15]


Perhaps that gorgeous skirt is something we could all time-share! (sisterhood of the traveling leather skirt)


----------



## tabbi001

momasaurus said:


> HI tabbi, I think your pico is adorable! The second knot, the flower-y one, is especially cute. What is this leather color? I love it.


Thank you! Actually I can't even duplicate the knots that I've attempted to make 

The color is rouge pivoine in clemence. But my picture is kinda washed out, I have a hard time capturing the true color. It's very similar to vermillion or rouge tomate. When I put my rodeo which has a rouge indienne saddle, it also blends in. I think H is just trying to dupe us into thinking they produce a lot of colors when in reality they release the same color with a different name


----------



## tabbi001

Genie27 said:


> PbP, It is a stunning piece and guessing from your other mod shots it would suit your frame.
> 
> It's also a lot of $$ for only part of an outfit that could not get too much use due to its unique look, fragility etc. Also how easy would it be to create outfits with it?
> 
> I wonder, Is this what happens after you buy your first eye-wateringly expensive H bag, everything else loses its sticker shock? I seem to have no sticker shock for four digit prices for clothes and costume jewelry any more. I'm afraid. My retirement fund is also afraid.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Madmadcat and genie thanks for your input, you are both right and do was DH. Somehow ones brain is skewed by these prices. It's a gorgeous skirt no doubt. I completely understand what you are saying about not getting enough use to justify the price. My illogical thought was that I have paid 6000 for a Chanel jacket so an 8000 leather skirt seemed fair. [emoji23] but I can wear the Chanel jacket in many different ways. The skirt is really a one trick pony. Can you imagine getting caught in the rain or spilling something on it? [emoji15]



Yes I think our brains are being skewed by H... when you see something that's only 3 digits, wow that's cheap!!! Then the leather skirt is only 3/4 a Birkin unit... that's acceptable! How crazy 
H prices have affected my brain on how I view other luxury goods. My first love was actually Gucci and LV because H prices were over-the-top for me when I was a student. Then suddenly, when I got adjusted to H prices and learned to accept that it's the "norm", LV seemed to be cheap! I mean, for the price of an evelyne, I could get an epi alma plus a wallet plus a bandeau!!! (I'm basing this from the price in my country) After a couple of H purchases, LV appeared to be more affordable to me. But of course, that didn't persuade me to go back to LV. Not because of the quality issue ( luckily for me I never had that problem) but because I don't like any recent bag/slgs yet. But who knows!


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> .Can you imagine getting caught in the rain or spilling something on it? [emoji15]



Oh the spills!!
[emoji33]


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> Oh the spills!!
> [emoji33]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] you are making me feel better about it by the moment.


----------



## Mindi B

It's great to see the enabling and dis-enabling skills of this crowd!  Truly a multi-talented group.  I'm being serious, by the way.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Pocketbook Pup, I outdoor advise against the skirt too for the reasons everyone has said. But let me add one more. Be patient. Sometimes these things pop up on eBay or the resale market. Over the summer I picked up a new Twillaine cardigan that retailed for over $4K for $1,600 from Ann's Fabulous Finds. So this might pop up. You never know.


----------



## EmileH

etoupebirkin said:


> Pocketbook Pup, I outdoor advise against the skirt too for the reasons everyone has said. But let me add one more. Be patient. Sometimes these things pop up on eBay or the resale market. Over the summer I picked up a new Twillaine cardigan that retailed for over $4K for $1,600 from Ann's Fabulous Finds. So this might pop up. You never know.



Thank you for your advice and support in this very trying time. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

[emoji8]


----------



## Mindi B

LOL.  Nothing brings people together like a crisis!


----------



## Mindi B

Also, I want to know what you INDOOR advise, EB!  (Damn you, autocorrect!)


----------



## etoupebirkin

I just looked at my previous post. I don't know how my auto correct went from "also" to "outdoor". Gotta love technology.


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## CapriTrotteur

tabbi001 said:


> Hi cafe!
> Been busy past few weeks, in and out of town for a conference, then there was the Singapore grand prix. Anyone went there? It was too hot and humid even at night that I didn't particularly want to rub bare sweaty arms/elbows with strangers, so I ditched.
> 
> Anyway, past few hours I've been trying to tie a 90cm on my picotin. And it's just either messy or ugly. Please indulge me and say something. Don't worry I can take it, I know nothing about art and can't do anything artsy or fancy


Hi Tabbi
I like the second way of tying it, I don't think that looks too big.
Beautiful colour Pico too, is it RJ?


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't think I saw the one you describe. The only other leather skirt they had was burgundy in color and a solid. I have to think long and hard about it. One can probably only justify one Hermes skirt in a lifetime and I have to decide if this is the one. I don't know if I mentioned the price- $7900 which someone pointed out is the price of a small car. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Hi Pbp, let me try and also assist your heartache.
Whilst it no doubt is a striking piece, how "classic" is it.
As others have said how much use will you get out of it, and how will it look after a few wears.
Will it retain it's crispness or start to lose the lines, and yes spills!!!!!
Also think how far those dollars will go in Paris even if not in "H".


----------



## tabbi001

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi Tabbi
> I like the second way of tying it, I don't think that looks too big.
> Beautiful colour Pico too, is it RJ?


It's rouge pivoine. The lighting washes out the color. It's actually an orangey reddish hue.


----------



## Cordeliere

etoupebirkin said:


> Pocketbook Pup, I outdoor advise against the skirt too for the reasons everyone has said. But let me add one more. Be patient. Sometimes these things pop up on eBay or the resale market. Over the summer I picked up a new Twillaine cardigan that retailed for over $4K for $1,600 from Ann's Fabulous Finds. So this might pop up. You never know.




oooh   Good shopping.  That is my kind of discount.


----------



## periogirl28

Saw THAT skirt today and a few more, black leather knee length A line with curved zips, Burgundy plain A Line and my heart's desire - Indigo A line mini. I walked away but did get the C'est la Fete GM in the Blackcurrant and Black. It is a missing colourway for shawls in my wardrobe and would be nice with my 3 RH bags so I justified it.


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Saw THAT skirt today and a few more, black leather knee length A line with curved zips, Burgundy plain A Line and my heart's desire - Indigo A line mini. I walked away but did get the C'est la Fete GM in the Blackcurrant and Black. It is a missing colourway for shawls in my wardrobe and would be nice with my 3 RH bags so I justified it.



Yay! You are so good. [emoji56] I am your twin in that csgm. I love it. I would love a rouge h bag someday. [emoji1317]


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! You are so good. [emoji56] I am your twin in that csgm. I love it. I would love a rouge h bag someday. [emoji1317]



I think you will find it. RH is a classic, much like your Paris Rome Chanel jacket! We do seem to buy similiar things don't we.


----------



## cremel

etoupebirkin said:


> Pocketbook Pup, I outdoor advise against the skirt too for the reasons everyone has said. But let me add one more. Be patient. Sometimes these things pop up on eBay or the resale market. Over the summer I picked up a new Twillaine cardigan that retailed for over $4K for $1,600 from Ann's Fabulous Finds. So this might pop up. You never know.



Excellent findings etoupe. [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## cremel

periogirl28 said:


> Saw THAT skirt today and a few more, black leather knee length A line with curved zips, Burgundy plain A Line and my heart's desire - Indigo A line mini. I walked away but did get the C'est la Fete GM in the Blackcurrant and Black. It is a missing colourway for shawls in my wardrobe and would be nice with my 3 RH bags so I justified it.



Would you please share your three RH bag photos?[emoji1]I am curious about this color and how it looks for different bags.


----------



## cremel

periogirl28 said:


> I think you will find it. RH is a classic, much like your Paris Rome Chanel jacket! We do seem to buy similiar things don't we.



Same here. Hope Ppup finds her dream RH bag!!!!


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Same here. Hope Ppup finds her dream RH bag!!!!



Thank you. You are so sweet. Hugs.


----------



## tabbi001

cremel said:


> Same here. Hope Ppup finds her dream RH bag!!!!


Dreah RH bag with a rodeo finally???


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> Dreah RH bag with a rodeo finally???



Still no rodeo. [emoji23]


----------



## periogirl28

cremel said:


> Would you please share your three RH bag photos?[emoji1]I am curious about this color and how it looks for different bags.


Yes I can. Give me a while. ❤️


----------



## periogirl28

cremel said:


> Would you please share your three RH bag photos?[emoji1]I am curious about this color and how it looks for different bags.



I think it looks different depending on the batch and leather, not so much the bags? This is as accurate a pic as I can get. HTH!


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> I think it looks different depending on the batch and leather, not so much the bags? This is as accurate a pic as I can get. HTH!
> View attachment 3479330



Stunning collection. You needed that cashmere! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Stunning collection. You needed that cashmere! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



LOL!


----------



## tabbi001

periogirl28 said:


> I think it looks different depending on the batch and leather, not so much the bags? This is as accurate a pic as I can get. HTH!
> View attachment 3479330


Wow I never really gave rouge H a second glance before... but wow I'm impressed at how gorgeous the color is! Even in clemence it's still beautiful!!! Now I think I know what color I need to look for in my hunt for a wallet


----------



## Mindi B

Holy guacamole, Rouge H-eaven!  What an awesome collection.


----------



## periogirl28

Mindi B said:


> Holy guacamole, Rouge H-eaven!  What an awesome collection.



This made me laugh, Guacamole planned for dinner tomorrow, thanks!


----------



## Mindi B

Yum!  My pleasure!


----------



## Meta

I just want to  to @MrsOwen3 and @Pocketbook Pup for your patience in the Paris thread.  Can't tell you how many times I hit the Report post when unrelated tangent/topic to the original topic is posted or how I just  seeing the same repetitive questions. i LOVE the search button! That is all.

*Quietly tip-toes back into lurking mode*


----------



## cremel

periogirl28 said:


> I think it looks different depending on the batch and leather, not so much the bags? This is as accurate a pic as I can get. HTH!
> View attachment 3479330



Whoa!!!! What a nice bunch of treasure you got. I am drooling now!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## cremel

periogirl28 said:


> I think it looks different depending on the batch and leather, not so much the bags? This is as accurate a pic as I can get. HTH!
> View attachment 3479330



Is that a box leather Birkin !!!??


----------



## PennyD2911

periogirl28 said:


> I think it looks different depending on the batch and leather, not so much the bags? This is as accurate a pic as I can get. HTH!
> View attachment 3479330



Gorgeous - drool!!!
After all these years RH is still my fave H color!


----------



## periogirl28

cremel said:


> Whoa!!!! What a nice bunch of treasure you got. I am drooling now!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]





cremel said:


> Is that a box leather Birkin !!!??



Thanks, I hope it helped you. Er yes that's my Box Birkin.


----------



## periogirl28

PennyD2911 said:


> Gorgeous - drool!!!
> After all these years RH is still my fave H color!



Thank you! I love it too. )


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> I just want to  to @MrsOwen3 and @Pocketbook Pup for your patience in the Paris thread.  Can't tell you how many times I hit the Report post when unrelated tangent/topic to the original topic is posted or how I just  seeing the same repetitive questions. i LOVE the search button! That is all.
> 
> *Quietly tip-toes back into lurking mode*



[emoji8] 

I'm guilty of answering a few too many of the repetitive questions myself. But honestly I think that thread is incredibly valuable. I tried once before reading it and had no luck, then I read it and was prepared and I had success. You can lead a horse to water....


----------



## cremel

periogirl28 said:


> Thanks, I hope it helped you. Er yes that's my Box Birkin.



Good job on catching the box Birkin. It's very rare!! I am dying to get a box Kelly myself.


----------



## periogirl28

cremel said:


> Good job on catching the box Birkin. It's very rare!! I am dying to get a box Kelly myself.



I wish you the very best, a RH Kelly would be lovely! My Box bags are not new but not all are vintage either. Love your new Rouge Birkin btw!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at Dressage at Devon:  It rained most of the day, but it dared not rain on the Fresian judging.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Oops


----------



## MSO13

weN84 said:


> I just want to  to @MrsOwen3 and @Pocketbook Pup for your patience in the Paris thread.  Can't tell you how many times I hit the Report post when unrelated tangent/topic to the original topic is posted or how I just  seeing the same repetitive questions. i LOVE the search button! That is all.
> 
> *Quietly tip-toes back into lurking mode*



I just think it's amazing how people don't take a moment to read and absorb the culture of the forum, I don't think it's hostile at all but it is 10 years old and full of so much information. I used to love that thread for the stories but it's too much with the same question or after a bag "score"  the next 5 questions, what did you buy, what nationality are you/the SA, what else did you ask for. It's like if you get a bag you need to write a dissertation about the experience just to head off the question. I wish the mods would do a real FAQ (not like my joke one) and point them to it like they do on Authenticity-not that it helps much but at least there's a place they can look.


----------



## cremel

periogirl28 said:


> I wish you the very best, a RH Kelly would be lovely! My Box bags are not new but not all are vintage either. Love your new Rouge Birkin btw!



Thank you dear!


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today at Dressage at Devon:  It rained most of the day, but it dared not rain on the Fresian judging.


A friend of mine who is a devoted rider has a Fresian.   I am blanking on the name of the HS but about 20 years ago (and maybe more recently, H issued a scarf with a design of (what looked to me) like draft horses (but very good looking!) around a center circle.   I told friend I imagined her horse looked like those on the scarf.   Does the breed come from around the Netherlands or France?  She rides her horse in the Shenandoah Mountains in Virginia.  She likes to train her horse for endurance contests.


----------



## Mindi B

ITA, MrsO, and find the repetitious questions about how to "score" to be annoying and rather lazy, or at least entitled (I am so special that I can't be bothered to do any RESEARCH!).  A side note: I think some of the issues people encounter at FSH are cultural.  French "customer service" is NOT the same as Asian customer service.  I have read descriptions of shopping in--I think it was Tokyo H?--where, when the doors open, the sales staff lines up and bows as the customers file in.  In French culture, the concept of salespeople being obsequious is NOT embraced.  Rather, shop owners/salespeople are the experts, hold the keys to the kingdom, and expect to be treated as such.  Neither style is inherently better, but it is certainly jarring to be confronted with the opposite of what one is used to.  I've read tales of shoppers in Paris being lectured quite irritably by SAs about their choices: "You DON'T want to buy that!  That's foolish!  You want to buy THIS!"  Everyone traveling to any other country should do some basic cultural research.  It is both common sense and common courtesy.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> ITA, MrsO, and find the repetitious questions about how to "score" to be annoying and rather lazy, or at least entitled (I am so special that I can't be bothered to do any RESEARCH!).  A side note: I think some of the issues people encounter at FSH are cultural.  French "customer service" is NOT the same as Asian customer service.  I have read descriptions of shopping in--I think it was Tokyo H?--where, when the doors open, the sales staff lines up and bows as the customers file in.  In French culture, the concept of salespeople being obsequious is NOT embraced.  Rather, shop owners/salespeople are the experts, hold the keys to the kingdom, and expect to be treated as such.  Neither style is inherently better, but it is certainly jarring to be confronted with the opposite of what one is used to.  I've read tales of shoppers in Paris being lectured quite irritably by SAs about their choices: "You DON'T want to buy that!  That's foolish!  You want to buy THIS!"  Everyone traveling to any other country should do some basic cultural research.  It is both common sense and common courtesy.



I agree completely with this. I think much of what is interpreted as rudeness is simply French cultural differences. With an ounce of entitlement thrown in.


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3479759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops


 hope you had a wonderful time with the horses Madam despite the rain!


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> ITA, MrsO, and find the repetitious questions about how to "score" to be annoying and rather lazy, or at least entitled (I am so special that I can't be bothered to do any RESEARCH!).  A side note: I think some of the issues people encounter at FSH are cultural.  French "customer service" is NOT the same as Asian customer service.  I have read descriptions of shopping in--I think it was Tokyo H?--where, when the doors open, the sales staff lines up and bows as the customers file in.  In French culture, the concept of salespeople being obsequious is NOT embraced.  Rather, shop owners/salespeople are the experts, hold the keys to the kingdom, and expect to be treated as such.  Neither style is inherently better, but it is certainly jarring to be confronted with the opposite of what one is used to.  I've read tales of shoppers in Paris being lectured quite irritably by SAs about their choices: "You DON'T want to buy that!  That's foolish!  You want to buy THIS!"  Everyone traveling to any other country should do some basic cultural research.  It is both common sense and common courtesy.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I agree completely with this. I think much of what is interpreted as rudeness is simply French cultural differences. With an ounce of entitlement thrown in.



I agree and perhaps that thread itself is part of the problem, it's likely just .001% of the people going through the line are posting here so when there's a lot of success it causes a frenzy. All I know is that when I booked my Paris trip, I read the whole thread and loved it!

my Common Questions/Vague Answers post was deleted too. And I thought it was funny but I guess I was part of the problem...


----------



## Keren16

Mindi B said:


> ITA, MrsO, and find the repetitious questions about how to "score" to be annoying and rather lazy, or at least entitled (I am so special that I can't be bothered to do any RESEARCH!).  A side note: I think some of the issues people encounter at FSH are cultural.  French "customer service" is NOT the same as Asian customer service.  I have read descriptions of shopping in--I think it was Tokyo H?--where, when the doors open, the sales staff lines up and bows as the customers file in.  In French culture, the concept of salespeople being obsequious is NOT embraced.  Rather, shop owners/salespeople are the experts, hold the keys to the kingdom, and expect to be treated as such.  Neither style is inherently better, but it is certainly jarring to be confronted with the opposite of what one is used to.  I've read tales of shoppers in Paris being lectured quite irritably by SAs about their choices: "You DON'T want to buy that!  That's foolish!  You want to buy THIS!"  Everyone traveling to any other country should do some basic cultural research.  It is both common sense and common courtesy.



Agree!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I agree completely with this. I think much of what is interpreted as rudeness is simply French cultural differences. With an ounce of entitlement thrown in.



And Agree !!

From my interactions with different cultures


----------



## mistikat

Just a suggestion: if threads are annoying or repetitive, perhaps ignore them?


----------



## Keren16

periogirl28 said:


> I think it looks different depending on the batch and leather, not so much the bags? This is as accurate a pic as I can get. HTH!
> View attachment 3479330




You are the expert!
I have some RH bags and think there are subtle variations also
I love anything Rouge Hermes 
Your pic is beautiful beyond belief
[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> I just think it's amazing how people don't take a moment to read and absorb the culture of the forum, I don't think it's hostile at all but it is 10 years old and full of so much information. I used to love that thread for the stories but it's too much with the same question or after a bag "score"  the next 5 questions, what did you buy, what nationality are you/the SA, what else did you ask for. It's like if you get a bag you need to write a dissertation about the experience just to head off the question. I wish the mods would do a real FAQ (not like my joke one) and point them to it like they do on Authenticity-not that it helps much but at least there's a place they can look.


That's why I suggested doing a "Top Ten" thread for Paris. _But calling it a FAQ thread makes way more sense._


----------



## MSO13

mistikat said:


> Just a suggestion: if threads are annoying or repetitive, perhaps ignore them?



Hey Mistikat! I love the Paris stories though, I don't want to miss them but as you moderate the Authenticate This Bag thread, doesn't it get so annoying having to say the same thing again and again? 

I respect your call to delete the posts but a FAQ for that thread would help a lot. It riles me up to hear newer members whine when they're specifically told the info they seek exists-they only have to read it. 

And just out of curiosity, when I was new most of the threads were closed and restarted when they went over 1000 pages, is that not needed with the new formatting? If they were less dense, would the search function find more current info easily?


----------



## mistikat

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hey Mistikat! I love the Paris stories though, I don't want to miss them but as you moderate the Authenticate This Bag thread, doesn't it get so annoying having to say the same thing again and again?
> 
> I respect your call to delete the posts but a FAQ for that thread would help a lot. It riles me up to hear newer members whine when they're specifically told the info they seek exists-they only have to read it.
> 
> And just out of curiosity, when I was new most of the threads were closed and restarted when they went over 1000 pages, is that not needed with the new formatting? If they were less dense, would the search function find more current info easily?



Before I answer (and it's relative to your question), have you read the first post in the authentication threads?


----------



## MSO13

mistikat said:


> Before I answer (and it's relative to your question), have you read the first post in the authentication threads?


there's a first post of the AT threads? 

()


----------



## mistikat

As you probably realize, even though it's in the thread title and people are frequently directed to that post, it often doesn't happen. You can certainly ask someone to read something. That doesn't mean they will. If someone wants to write a FAQ for the Paris thread, they are more than welcome to do so. But it doesn't mean people will read it or that the same questions won't be asked repeatedly. 

Re thread length, the forum can now handle much longer threads. That actually happened before the new software. And while creating a new thread might make it less cumbersome, it practically guarantees question repetition as members likely won't search for previous/closed threads. It's also a reason threads on the same subject are merged. 

As for the Paris thread, I guess the conclusion is that sometimes you do have to repeat the same things....repeatedly.  Or, members can choose to ignore anything to which they don't want to respond. Hope that clarifies things.


----------



## MSO13

mistikat said:


> As you probably realize, even though it's in the thread title and people are frequently directed to that post, it often doesn't happen. You can certainly ask someone to read something. That doesn't mean they will. If someone wants to write a FAQ for the Paris thread, they are more than welcome to do so. But it doesn't mean people will read it or that the same questions won't be asked repeatedly.
> 
> Re thread length, the forum can now handle much longer threads. That actually happened before the new software. And while creating a new thread might make it less cumbersome, it practically guarantees question repetition as members likely won't search for previous/closed threads. It's also a reason threads on the same subject are merged.
> 
> As for the Paris thread, I guess the conclusion is that sometimes you do have to repeat the same things....repeatedly.  Or, members can choose to ignore anything to which they don't want to respond. Hope that clarifies things.



i appreciate your response and your patience with those threads. that makes sense about the thread but i do miss the "go to" box where you could jump pages when they get really long. 

i will try to practice ignoring and scrolling past! and i did read your whole reply [emoji6]


----------



## Keren16

It is nice to read experiences at FSH and the joy or (unfortunate) disappointment  to achieve their HG purchase
It is also a memory and possibly something not found at home 
For me it is cynical though
I do not have to travel to a mothership store to achieve the same happiness as buying from my local boutique and the interaction between the SA & me
I'm sure I totally missed the point!
Regardless, if someone wants to show their pleasure, ... I'm happy for them & their special find


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> ITA, MrsO, and find the repetitious questions about how to "score" to be annoying and rather lazy, or at least entitled (I am so special that I can't be bothered to do any RESEARCH!).  A side note: I think some of the issues people encounter at FSH are cultural.  French "customer service" is NOT the same as Asian customer service.  I have read descriptions of shopping in--I think it was Tokyo H?--where, when the doors open, the sales staff lines up and bows as the customers file in.  In French culture, the concept of salespeople being obsequious is NOT embraced.  Rather, shop owners/salespeople are the experts, hold the keys to the kingdom, and expect to be treated as such.  Neither style is inherently better, but it is certainly jarring to be confronted with the opposite of what one is used to.  I've read tales of shoppers in Paris being lectured quite irritably by SAs about their choices: "You DON'T want to buy that!  That's foolish!  You want to buy THIS!"  Everyone traveling to any other country should do some basic cultural research.  It is both common sense and common courtesy.



Well said!![emoji106]


----------



## cremel

Keren16 said:


> It is nice to read experiences at FSH and the joy or (unfortunate) disappointment  to achieve their HG purchase
> It is also a memory and possibly something not found at home
> For me it is cynical though
> I do not have to travel to a mothership store to achieve the same happiness as buying from my local boutique and the interaction between the SA & me
> I'm sure I totally missed the point!
> Regardless, if someone wants to show their pleasure, ... I'm happy for them & their special find



Karen,

I got bags from France before but not in FSH. Other than the excitement there's also savings. I save about 30% on a Birkin, compared with getting one in US. 

I am happy for their success but I agree with you that sometimes it becomes a bit overwhelming. People get angry or frustrated or annoyed by Hermes appointment system etc.  I guess it's a personal trait. Probably not everyone could just let go and enjoy the rest of their trip. [emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

Keren16 said:


> You are the expert!
> I have some RH bags and think there are subtle variations also
> I love anything Rouge Hermes
> Your pic is beautiful beyond belief
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you but no, I really do not think I am an expert! I have been fortunate to collect just a few pieces and IRL the shade varies. I actually love the red of my Bearn the most.


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> It is nice to read experiences at FSH and the joy or (unfortunate) disappointment  to achieve their HG purchase
> It is also a memory and possibly something not found at home
> For me it is cynical though
> I do not have to travel to a mothership store to achieve the same happiness as buying from my local boutique and the interaction between the SA & me
> I'm sure I totally missed the point!
> Regardless, if someone wants to show their pleasure, ... I'm happy for them & their special find



Not all stores get as many bags as others. I have been able to find bags at fish that my SA could not get me at home. And I am obviously an all too frequent customer at home. Some of the people in the line are there for that reason, some because they have no store close to them, some to save money and 90% because they just want a birkin and have no intention of buying anything else. 

My shopping experiences at fsh have always been delightful no matter what I purchase. Like all Hermes stores they want you to leave happy.


----------



## Mindi B

mistikat said:


> Just a suggestion: if threads are annoying or repetitive, perhaps ignore them?


LOL!  Oh, SURE, if you're gonna be all LOGICAL and stuff.  You probably think I should stop banging my head against the wall, too.  Kill-joy.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  Oh, SURE, if you're gonna be all LOGICAL and stuff.  You probably think I should stop banging my head against the wall, too.  Kill-joy.



You're crushing your tinfoil hat when you do that!


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> Karen,
> 
> I got bags from France before but not in FSH. Other than the excitement there's also savings. I save about 30% on a Birkin, compared with getting one in US.
> 
> I am happy for their success but I agree with you that sometimes it becomes a bit overwhelming. People get angry or frustrated or annoyed by Hermes appointment system etc.  I guess it's a personal trait. Probably not everyone could just let go and enjoy the rest of their trip. [emoji3]



I agree about the savings.  Also, the excitement of the whole experience justifies the purchase.


----------



## Mindi B

I know, pursey.  I HATE that!  But I keep several rolls of Reynolds Wrap on hand at all times for back-ups.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Not all stores get as many bags as others. I have been able to find bags at fish that my SA could not get me at home. And I am obviously an all too frequent customer at home. Some of the people in the line are there for that reason, some because they have no store close to them, some to save money and 90% because they just want a birkin and have no intention of buying anything else.
> 
> My shopping experiences at fsh have always been delightful no matter what I purchase. Like all Hermes stores they want you to leave happy.



I know and feel sorry for those that were not able to find the bags they wanted.  Some of the posts on the Paris trip thread seem very disappointed.  Others take it better.  Those that were able to bring back 
have a truly memorable experience.  It is not my intention to criticize.


----------



## MSO13

Keren16 said:


> It is nice to read experiences at FSH and the joy or (unfortunate) disappointment  to achieve their HG purchase
> It is also a memory and possibly something not found at home
> For me it is cynical though
> I do not have to travel to a mothership store to achieve the same happiness as buying from my local boutique and the interaction between the SA & me
> I'm sure I totally missed the point!
> Regardless, if someone wants to show their pleasure, ... I'm happy for them & their special find



The topic was about the number of times the same questions get asked in the Paris thread and some find it frustrating and annoying that new members don't read back for answers. Then a few people criticized the suggestion to read the thread but Mistikat regulated and all is well and back to normal Paris waiting in line stories until the next round of the same questions comes up. 

I like to read the member experiences, I also have a great home store but will try my luck at FSH when I go in a few months.


----------



## tabbi001

I love reading the Paris thread! I would like to personally thank each and every one who have contributed there because combing from page 1 until the latest entries have helped and prepared me so much before going to FSH.
I also admire the patience of the frequent responders there to guide and help a newbie like me. I hope PocketbookPup, cremel, MrsOwen3, momasaurus, cordy, mindi and a whole lot more (sorry if I forgot you) continue helping us in that thread. Hugs to everyone!!!


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> I know and feel sorry for those that were not able to find the bags they wanted.  Some of the posts on the Paris trip thread seem very disappointed.  Others take it better.  Those that were able to bring back
> have a truly memorable experience.  It is not my intention to criticize.



You didn't sound critical at all. [emoji8]



tabbi001 said:


> I love reading the Paris thread! I would like to personally thank each and every one who have contributed there because combing from page 1 until the latest entries have helped and prepared me so much before going to FSH.
> I also admire the patience of the frequent responders there to guide and help a newbie like me. I hope PocketbookPup, cremel, MrsOwen3, momasaurus, cordy, mindi and a whole lot more (sorry if I forgot you) continue helping us in that thread. Hugs to everyone!!!



That's very sweet of you. 

It's definitely frustrating to see the repeated questions. I get good at skimming.


----------



## Keren16

MrsOwen3 said:


> The topic was about the number of times the same questions get asked in the Paris thread and some find it frustrating and annoying that new members don't read back for answers. Then a few people criticized the suggestion to read the thread but Mistikat regulated and all is well and back to normal Paris waiting in line stories until the next round of the same questions comes up.
> 
> I like to read the member experiences, I also have a great home store but will try my luck at FSH when I go in a few months.



I read Mistikat's comment in addition to the previous comments on this thread about the Paris trip thread as well as reading that thread.
I was off topic in my reply.  Sorry.  

I like my home store also and enjoy reading participants experiences at FSH & other stores.  
Many are more determined than I am.  Additionally, my husband does not understand how a handbag makes an impact on women to that extent.  It's not worth it to me inconvenience him.  He would not to me for his version of a handbag 

 I wish you luck when you go to Paris and look forward to a happy report!


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> I read Mistikat's comment in addition to the previous comments on this thread about the Paris trip thread as well as reading that thread.
> I was off topic in my replies.  Sorry.
> I like my home store as well.  I wish you luck when you go to Paris.



Dear Keren, I don't think you were off topic or that anyone was offended by anything that you said. The best thing is to have a nice relationship with your SA.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Dear Keren, I don't think you were off topic or that anyone was offended by anything that you said. The best thing is to have a nice relationship with your SA.



I think a good relationship with a SA is important.  They remember things I thought they long ago forgot.  I'm called if an item comes in my SA thinks I may be interested in.
My home store is quiet at many of my visits.  I like to support it when I can.
Doesn't mean I won't go looking elsewhere if there is something I really want!


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> I think a good relationship with a SA is important.  They remember things I thought they long ago forgot.  I'm called if an item comes in my SA thinks I may be interested in.
> My home store is quiet at many of my visits.  I like to support it when I can.
> Doesn't mean I won't go looking elsewhere if there is something I really want!



I absolutely trust my SA. She has helped me to make some excellent choices. And she's always honest with me about what works for me and what doesn't. I rarely buy anything if she isn't there to help me. I'm fortunate that I travel to Paris often enough to have gotten to know a few of the SAs there too. Their stock is understandably better and they are incredibly patient and nice about showing me different things. So I almost feel like I have two home stores and I spread my purchases out to both. I won't lie. The discount is nice in Europe but I try to support my local store too and I'm really careful not to waste their time showing me things here that I plan to buy in Paris. 

That Paris thread gives a very negative view of what it's like to shop at fsh. If you are obviously a regular customer of the brand (and believe me we are quite obvious) the experience is quite pleasant. The store is large and busy but laid out in a way that makes it more cozy and comfortable than one would think. I'm saying this because I know that some other cafe members are traveling to Paris in the next year and I don't want them to be turned off of the experience of shopping at fsh. Whether for a bag or other trinkets I have always found it to be a special experience.


----------



## klynneann

I'm hoping to get to Paris sometime next year and I'm also hoping to be able to purchase my first K there.  I love my home store - everyone there is just wonderful - but for some reason they just don't seem to get anything in.  Plus, I'll admit, I'm picky.  I know everyone says your first won't be your last, but these bags are expensive and at the very least it will take me several years to save up for the next one, so I want what I want and don't want to settle.  My SA has made me offers, but nothing close to what I'm looking for (neutrals, in a nutshell).  I'm not a VIP, but I'm certainly a decent customer (I think anyway), and since I have been offered items in the past, I chalk it up to the fact that my store just isn't getting what I want, or maybe it only gets one or two and those do go to a VIP first.  And so I intend to try my luck at FSH.  And the fact that it will be less expensive makes it even more appealing.


----------



## EmileH

klynneann said:


> I'm hoping to get to Paris sometime next year and I'm also hoping to be able to purchase my first K there.  I love my home store - everyone there is just wonderful - but for some reason they just don't seem to get anything in.  Plus, I'll admit, I'm picky.  I know everyone says your first won't be your last, but these bags are expensive and at the very least it will take me several years to save up for the next one, so I want what I want and don't want to settle.  My SA has made me offers, but nothing close to what I'm looking for (neutrals, in a nutshell).  I'm not a VIP, but I'm certainly a decent customer (I think anyway), and since I have been offered items in the past, I chalk it up to the fact that my store just isn't getting what I want, or maybe it only gets one or two and those do go to a VIP first.  And so I intend to try my luck at FSH.  And the fact that it will be less expensive makes it even more appealing.



Everything that you say makes perfect sense. You are so smart and disciplined to wait for the right bag. Magical things really do happen at fsh... and at 30% off even better!


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I absolutely trust my SA. She has helped me to make some excellent choices. And she's always honest with me about what works for me and what doesn't. I rarely buy anything if she isn't there to help me. I'm fortunate that I travel to Paris often enough to have gotten to know a few of the SAs there too. Their stock is understandably better and they are incredibly patient and nice about showing me different things. So I almost feel like I have two home stores and I spread my purchases out to both. I won't lie. The discount is nice in Europe but I try to support my local store too and I'm really careful not to waste their time showing me things here that I plan to buy in Paris.
> 
> That Paris thread gives a very negative view of what it's like to shop at fsh. If you are obviously a regular customer of the brand (and believe me we are quite obvious) the experience is quite pleasant. The store is large and busy but laid out in a way that makes it more cozy and comfortable than one would think. I'm saying this because I know that some other cafe members are traveling to Paris in the next year and I don't want them to be turned off of the experience of shopping at fsh. Whether for a bag or other trinkets I have always found it to be a special experience.



It is nice to read a realistic assessment of FSH.  
I find many of the Paris Trip for a Hermes Bag thread posts to be replies of elation or disappointment (varying emotional degrees of let down)
Some posts describe their visit objectively.  
Shopping, especially at Hermes, should be pleasant.
Hope those traveling to Paris read your thoughts.


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Everything that you say makes perfect sense. You are so smart and disciplined to wait for the right bag. Magical things really do happen at fsh... and at 30% off even better!


Thank you!  I'm trying - it helps when you don't really have a choice lol.  I have read through the Paris thread before, but stopped at a certain point because I was starting to get a little jealous and bummed out.  Before I go I will read through it again, because it is incredibly helpful.  But whatever happens at FSH, I do intend to enjoy my time in Paris.  I mean, it's Paris after all.


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> I know, pursey.  I HATE that!  But I keep several rolls of Reynolds Wrap on hand at all times for back-ups.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> I love reading the Paris thread! I would like to personally thank each and every one who have contributed there because combing from page 1 until the latest entries have helped and prepared me so much before going to FSH.
> I also admire the patience of the frequent responders there to guide and help a newbie like me. I hope PocketbookPup, cremel, MrsOwen3, momasaurus, cordy, mindi and a whole lot more (sorry if I forgot you) continue helping us in that thread. Hugs to everyone!!!



How sweet!!!


----------



## cremel

klynneann said:


> I'm hoping to get to Paris sometime next year and I'm also hoping to be able to purchase my first K there.  I love my home store - everyone there is just wonderful - but for some reason they just don't seem to get anything in.  Plus, I'll admit, I'm picky.  I know everyone says your first won't be your last, but these bags are expensive and at the very least it will take me several years to save up for the next one, so I want what I want and don't want to settle.  My SA has made me offers, but nothing close to what I'm looking for (neutrals, in a nutshell).  I'm not a VIP, but I'm certainly a decent customer (I think anyway), and since I have been offered items in the past, I chalk it up to the fact that my store just isn't getting what I want, or maybe it only gets one or two and those do go to a VIP first.  And so I intend to try my luck at FSH.  And the fact that it will be less expensive makes it even more appealing.



I like the fact you are waiting on what you really want. I didn't start with neutrals but some bright colors. For some of them I waited forever.


----------



## cremel

klynneann said:


> Thank you!  I'm trying - it helps when you don't really have a choice lol.  I have read through the Paris thread before, but stopped at a certain point because I was starting to get a little jealous and bummed out.  Before I go I will read through it again, because it is incredibly helpful.  But whatever happens at FSH, I do intend to enjoy my time in Paris.  I mean, it's Paris after all.



Exactly!!! It's absolutely to get one but if you luck out the city is something to enjoy. Maybe next time a K will turn up for you.


----------



## Keren16

klynneann said:


> I'm hoping to get to Paris sometime next year and I'm also hoping to be able to purchase my first K there.  I love my home store - everyone there is just wonderful - but for some reason they just don't seem to get anything in.  Plus, I'll admit, I'm picky.  I know everyone says your first won't be your last, but these bags are expensive and at the very least it will take me several years to save up for the next one, so I want what I want and don't want to settle.  My SA has made me offers, but nothing close to what I'm looking for (neutrals, in a nutshell).  I'm not a VIP, but I'm certainly a decent customer (I think anyway), and since I have been offered items in the past, I chalk it up to the fact that my store just isn't getting what I want, or maybe it only gets one or two and those do go to a VIP first.  And so I intend to try my luck at FSH.  And the fact that it will be less expensive makes it even more appealing.



I'm probably similar to you with my home store purchases.  I'm not a VIP either and have been shown things I am not interested in.  I do not find it effects future offerings.
I was told by the SA my store location Influences colors received.  
I'm thinking things are reserved for certain clients. Also there are shoppers that come infrequently and make large purchases for several items at a time.  It might justify holding desirable styles, colors, etc for them.
My Hermes store makes an effort to please.  That is most important to me.  I can wait.  I have enough handbags & other things.  
The surprise of the phone call about something I expressed interest in the past is exciting to me
Good luck at FSH.  Hope you find Kelly!


----------



## klynneann

cremel said:


> I like the fact you are waiting on what you really want. I didn't start with neutrals but some bright colors. For some of them I waited forever.


Thanks, cremel.    I want something that I will/can use forever and so while H colors are gorgeous, I think a neutral is the way to go for my first (just in case there aren't more after).  Early this year I was offered malachite, and now of course I sometimes regret turning it down even though I know it's a color that, while I would use it often, I wouldn't use it all the time.  I want a color that I can use all the time no matter what I'm wearing or where I'm going.  And it was hard enough to get DH on board with one; it's going to take a fair amount of work to get him on board for a second.  So, I wait.  More time to (try to) save.


----------



## klynneann

Keren16 said:


> I'm probably similar to you with my home store purchases.  I'm not a VIP either and have been shown things I am not interested in.  I do not find it effects future offerings.
> *I was told by the SA my store location Influences colors received. *
> I'm thinking things are reserved for certain clients. Also there are shoppers that come infrequently and make large purchases for several items at a time.  It might justify holding desirable styles, colors, etc for them.
> My Hermes store makes an effort to please.  That is most important to me.  I can wait.  I have enough handbags & other things.
> The surprise of the phone call about something I expressed interest in the past is exciting to me
> Good luck at FSH.  Hope you find Kelly!


Once I mentioned to my SA that I was interested in a sellier K in sombrero (as I had seen some reveals here and loved them) and he basically said, look - the interesting kinds of leathers and colors that I love don't really sell at my store and so they never order them.  He mentioned box, barenia, and sombrero specifically.  Knowing that your SA told you something similar really makes me think it's more my store and not me.


----------



## periogirl28

klynneann said:


> Once I mentioned to my SA that I was interested in a sellier K in sombrero (as I had seen some reveals here and loved them) and he basically said, look - the interesting kinds of leathers and colors that I love don't really sell at my store and so they never order them.  He mentioned box, barenia, and sombrero specifically.  Knowing that your SA told you something similar really makes me think it's more my store and not me.


May I just pop in to say this. I think it's very good that you are told upfront, then you know these particular leathers have not been ordered and so cannot be offered to you. I think in that case if you were to ask and were shown these bags in Paris, I don't think your store would hold it against you?


----------



## klynneann

periogirl28 said:


> May I just pop in to say this. I think it's very good that you are told upfront, then you know these particular leathers have not been ordered and so cannot be offered to you. I think in that case if you were to ask and were shown these bags in Paris, I don't think your store would hold it against you?


I agree, periogirl.  Or any other H store for that matter, not just FSH.    And if offered I would certainly take a K32 sellier in sombrero, in almost any color lol; but what I have asked for is a K32 in Gris T, etain, graphite, or raisin.


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> May I just pop in to say this. I think it's very good that you are told upfront, then you know these particular leathers have not been ordered and so cannot be offered to you. I think in that case if you were to ask and were shown these bags in Paris, I don't think your store would hold it against you?



Since bags are difficult to obtain my SA is never upset if I buy any bag elsewhere. It just means that they can make another client happy if they get what I wanted. The jewelry scarves belts and ready to wear are a bit trickier. They never express any unhappiness about it but I still feel a bit guilty.


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> I like the fact you are waiting on what you really want. I didn't start with neutrals but some bright colors. For some of them I waited forever.



I also started with bright colors.




klynneann said:


> Thanks, cremel.    I want something that I will/can use forever and so while H colors are gorgeous, I think a neutral is the way to go for my first (just in case there aren't more after).  Early this year I was offered malachite, and now of course I sometimes regret turning it down even though I know it's a color that, while I would use it often, I wouldn't use it all the time.  I want a color that I can use all the time no matter what I'm wearing or where I'm going.  And it was hard enough to get DH on board with one; it's going to take a fair amount of work to get him on board for a second.  So, I wait.  More time to (try to) save.



I always like a wear anytime, anywhere bag.
I like to ask my husband's opinion though sometimes I wish I had not.


----------



## klynneann

Keren16 said:


> I always like a wear anytime, anywhere bag.
> I like to ask my husband's opinion though sometimes I wish I had not.


lol - oh yes, when it comes to colors, styles, etc. sometimes I do the opposite of what he says and then he asks why I bothered asking, but then asking made clear that I didn't want what he suggested.    However, when it comes to just making the purchase itself - well, I wouldn't like it if one day out of the blue he came home with a new car or some such.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Since bags are difficult to obtain my SA is never upset if I buy any bag elsewhere. It just means that they can make another client happy if they get what I wanted. The jewelry scarves belts and ready to wear are a bit trickier. They never express any unhappiness about it but I still feel a bit guilty.



I think they are aware of the difficulty of getting the bag you really want.  
My Hermes store does not always have the shoe size I need
I don't say much about the scarves.  They had a good selection last time I was there.  Best not to bring it up!


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> I think they are aware of the difficulty of getting the bag you really want.
> My Hermes store does not always have the shoe size I need
> I don't say much about the scarves.  They had a good selection last time I was there.  Best not to bring it up!



I think you are exactly right. Best not to bring it up and best to try to wear things that I purchased here to the store.


----------



## MSO13

klynneann said:


> Thanks, cremel.    I want something that I will/can use forever and so while H colors are gorgeous, I think a neutral is the way to go for my first (just in case there aren't more after).  Early this year I was offered malachite, and now of course I sometimes regret turning it down even though I know it's a color that, while I would use it often, I wouldn't use it all the time.  I want a color that I can use all the time no matter what I'm wearing or where I'm going.  And it was hard enough to get DH on board with one; it's going to take a fair amount of work to get him on board for a second.  So, I wait.  More time to (try to) save.



I am the same, my store doesn't seem to get my desired bags frequently and I also love "high maintenance" leathers which they don't really buy. They want to sell me a bag but I'm particular about what I want and can't buy any bag that comes along. I think the folks that are more flexible on color get their bags faster. 

For me, my next bag will be in the exact color, leather, size and hardware or I wait.


----------



## klynneann

MrsOwen3 said:


> I am the same, my store doesn't seem to get my desired bags frequently and I also love "high maintenance" leathers which they don't really buy. They want to sell me a bag but I'm particular about what I want and can't buy any bag that comes along. I think the folks that are more flexible on color get their bags faster.
> 
> *For me, my next bag will be in the exact color, leather, size and hardware or I wait*.


----------



## Keren16

MrsOwen3 said:


> I am the same, my store doesn't seem to get my desired bags frequently and I also love "high maintenance" leathers which they don't really buy. They want to sell me a bag but I'm particular about what I want and can't buy any bag that comes along. I think the folks that are more flexible on color get their bags faster.
> 
> For me, my next bag will be in the exact color, leather, size and hardware or I wait.



I prefer "high maintenance" leathers and have been shown mostly Togo.  
The SA's told me if I am flexible about color, it is easier to find (as you commented)
I am not in a rush to get a new bag.  Waiting is more rewarding to me also
Usually when I see something I like, I know immediately.


----------



## MSO13

Keren16 said:


> I prefer "high maintenance" leathers and have been shown mostly Togo.
> The SA's told me if I am flexible about color, it is easier to find (as you commented)
> I am not in a rush to get a new bag.  Waiting is more rewarding to me also
> Usually when I see something I like, I know immediately.



My first K was fairly quick to come and I was willing to take most leathers and several different colors. I got offered a very special bag, a declined SO that fit my ideal specs in color and hardware and it was Togo so perfect for a workhorse bag but my next bag, if it ever comes is in a leather that wasn't offered much in this style but is showing up in waves now in a classic/very desirable color. My boutique is having a grand reopening soon and my fingers are crossed there's something waiting for me in the giant new stock room! It's been a year since my Kelly so I'm ready and now that it's full Fall I would really love to have this bag to carry with my Fall wardrobe. 

I have short list of bags that I would like to get from the boutique, home store and FSH if I'm lucky but for the most part I've been really happy with my two vintage buys and I'm able to get exactly what I want-without reseller mark ups.  I think at a certain point I'll stick with pre loved as I love old colors, leathers and the friendlier prices.


----------



## eagle1002us

Keren16 said:


> I agree about the savings.  Also, the excitement of the whole experience justifies the purchase.


The savings comes from the stronger dollar relative to the Euro?   Is that right?


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> My first K was fairly quick to come and I was willing to take most leathers and several different colors. I got offered a very special bag, a declined SO that fit my ideal specs in color and hardware and it was Togo so perfect for a workhorse bag but my next bag, if it ever comes is in a leather that wasn't offered much in this style but is showing up in waves now in a classic/very desirable color. My boutique is having a grand reopening soon and my fingers are crossed there's something waiting for me in the giant new stock room! It's been a year since my Kelly so I'm ready and now that it's full Fall I would really love to have this bag to carry with my Fall wardrobe.
> 
> I have short list of bags that I would like to get from the boutique, home store and FSH if I'm lucky but for the most part I've been really happy with my two vintage buys and I'm able to get exactly what I want-without reseller mark ups.  I think at a certain point I'll stick with pre loved as I love old colors, leathers and the friendlier prices.


I may have missed some of your posts.  How did you get a vintage bag if not from resellers?


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> I may have missed some of your posts.  How did you get a vintage bag if not from resellers?



well that was a dumb way of me to say that

I guess I mean "reseller" in the Instagram hash tagging, selling inside the H stores, huge markup, fancy website, exorbitant shipping kind of way. To me the sellers of vintage items are not resellers in the same way. I think of them more as vintage or antiques dealers or tradespeople if that makes sense, people who sell older bags in different conditions at reasonable prices.


----------



## Mindi B

I get it, MrsO.  Resellers that immediately flip new-season items are a different group from those who sell genuine vintage from years (sometimes decades) past.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> well that was a dumb way of me to say that
> 
> I guess I mean "reseller" in the Instagram hash tagging, selling inside the H stores, huge markup, fancy website, exorbitant shipping kind of way. To me the sellers of vintage items are not resellers in the same way. I think of them more as vintage or antiques dealers or tradespeople if that makes sense, people who sell older bags in different conditions at reasonable prices.


Yes, big antique fairs typically have a couple of vendors with a sizeable selection of bags.   But how does anyone know the bags are authentic?  Not meaning to be argumentative, I just never considered getting a bag from them.    I can tell to my satisfaction whether a silver bracelet is authentic.  But maybe I'm missing out on some good bags.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> I get it, MrsO.  Resellers that immediately flip new-season items are a different group from those who sell genuine vintage from years (sometimes decades) past.



exactly, I'm not knocking it as an enterprise but I work too hard to double down on a B or a K. But I also like to buy lots of other things from H and elsewhere, I suppose I give my store the same premiums in other sales but I get to keep and enjoy that stuff


----------



## Mindi B

eagle, I think MrsO was invoking "antiques dealers" as an analogy, not as a literal source of Hermes bags.


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> Yes, big antique fairs typically have a couple of vendors with a sizeable selection of bags.   But how does anyone know the bags are authentic?  Not meaning to be argumentative, I just never considered getting a bag from them.    I can tell to my satisfaction whether a silver bracelet is authentic.  But maybe I'm missing out on some good bags.



I guess that's the risk everyone buy preloved has to take. For me I use private authentication which I pay for in advance of buying so I don't authenticate anything I'm not serious about and research sellers etc before buying. I have 3 preloved bags and I researched the style, details, sellers, past transactions, paid for authentication and feel confident in my purchases. I have a 20 year old Massai, a 16 year old HAC and a 39 year old Kelly if anyone is interested in what I'm referring to. Together they cost what a new B40 costs. 

Yes, as Mindi said I meant antiques dealers as an analogy. I don't know enough to buy from a dealer at a show unless I was referred by a long time collector that they were a reputable source. There are lots of amazing bags out there though and lots and lots of genuinely helpful and honest sellers, there are just way more people out there with fakes so due diligence and a little risk is required.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> I guess that's the risk everyone buy preloved has to take. For me I use private authentication which I pay for in advance of buying so I don't authenticate anything I'm not serious about and research sellers etc before buying. I have 3 preloved bags and I researched the style, details, sellers, past transactions, paid for authentication and feel confident in my purchases. I have a 20 year old Massai, a 16 year old HAC and a 39 year old Kelly if anyone is interested in what I'm referring to. Together they cost what a new B40 costs.
> 
> Yes, as Mindi said I meant antiques dealers as an analogy. I don't know enough to buy from a dealer at a show unless I was referred by a long time collector that they were a reputable source. There are lots of amazing bags out there though and lots and lots of genuinely helpful and honest sellers, there are just way more people out there with fakes so due diligence and a little risk is required.


I didn't even know there were private authentication services who could supply info or at least some details on a particular bag. How does one find out about those, who they are, for example?   I guess I would buy the bag, and try to spa it and if it was rejected, I'd be really mad at the seller.   It used to be that some credit cards, maybe Visa?, would allow you to reverse the transaction if in some sense the sale was fraudulent.


----------



## Mindi B

Some of the folks who authenticate for free here on tPF also offer paid services for bags/transactions that don't meet the criteria for a tPF thread authentication.


----------



## cremel

klynneann said:


> lol - oh yes, when it comes to colors, styles, etc. sometimes I do the opposite of what he says and then he asks why I bothered asking, but then asking made clear that I didn't want what he suggested.    However, when it comes to just making the purchase itself - well, I wouldn't like it if one day out of the blue he came home with a new car or some such.



Lol. Same here. He gets to say why did you ask me if you already knew what you would like?


----------



## klynneann

cremel said:


> Lol. Same here. He gets to say why did you ask me if you already knew what you would like?


But that's just it!  Sometimes it takes hearing someone else's opinion to realize what you really wanted all along.  It mostly just happens to be his opinion hehe.


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> exactly, I'm not knocking it as an enterprise but I work too hard to double down on a B or a K. But I also like to buy lots of other things from H and elsewhere, I suppose I give my store the same premiums in other sales but I get to keep and enjoy that stuff



Mrs O I never asked this question because I was afraid that this would interfere with the privacy principle here. Are you a fashion designer and you run your own business correct?


----------



## MSO13

cremel said:


> Mrs O I never asked this question because I was afraid that this would interfere with the privacy principle here. Are you a fashion designer and you run your own business correct?



I don't mind you asking but I don't share exactly what I do as it makes me identifiable off tPF. I only dreamt of being a fashion designer but I'm too impatient a seamstress to ever produce the quality i would want. 

I do run my own creative business.


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> I don't mind you asking but I don't share exactly what I do as it makes me identifiable off tPF. I only dreamt of being a fashion designer but I'm too impatient a seamstress to ever produce the quality i would want.
> 
> I do run my own creative business.



Thank you Mrs O. That's totally understood. [emoji1]


----------



## Keren16

eagle1002us said:


> The savings comes from the stronger dollar relative to the Euro?   Is that right?



I think (not positive) the savings with Hermes comes two ways.  First, an American traveling to France paying USD has an advantage as the dollar is stronger compared to the Euro.  Additionally, I do not believe Hermes raised their prices as some other luxury bands, like Chanel did, to compensate for the decline in the Euro.
Someone, please correct me if I'm wrong.  I do not like to give false information


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> I think (not positive) the savings with Hermes comes two ways.  First, an American traveling to France paying USD has an advantage as the dollar is stronger compared to the Euro.  Additionally, I do not believe Hermes raised their prices as some other luxury bands, like Chanel did, to compensate for the decline in the Euro.
> Someone, please correct me if I'm wrong.  I do not like to give false information




You are exactly correct.


----------



## Keren16

MrsOwen3 said:


> My first K was fairly quick to come and I was willing to take most leathers and several different colors. I got offered a very special bag, a declined SO that fit my ideal specs in color and hardware and it was Togo so perfect for a workhorse bag but my next bag, if it ever comes is in a leather that wasn't offered much in this style but is showing up in waves now in a classic/very desirable color. My boutique is having a grand reopening soon and my fingers are crossed there's something waiting for me in the giant new stock room! It's been a year since my Kelly so I'm ready and now that it's full Fall I would really love to have this bag to carry with my Fall wardrobe.
> 
> I have short list of bags that I would like to get from the boutique, home store and FSH if I'm lucky but for the most part I've been really happy with my two vintage buys and I'm able to get exactly what I want-without reseller mark ups.  I think at a certain point I'll stick with pre loved as I love old colors, leathers and the friendlier prices.



I deliberate about a purchase, then ultimately buy the bag if I like it initially.  I buy both at the boutique & from reputable resellers.  I would prefer to buy from Hermes directly for my peace of mind about authenticity though a good reseller & authenticator should be fine.  The boutique does not always have the bag  in the color & hardware combination I want.  Some colors are not the current season nor are certain leathers offered.  I also can't decide if I want another Kelly or a Birkin, & what B size.  I don't own a  Birkin.  I already have a few different types of leather so I am thinking to try Togo.  It seems practical.  Which special leather are you talking about that is currently being offered?
I also like some of the older colors & leathers.  The bags also have a certain classic look I find appealing as long as they are in good condition.  I am not talented with repairs as some others are.

As a side, the Hermes magazine arrived in today's mail for me.  I can't wait to look at it & get enabled!


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are exactly correct.



Thanks!  [emoji8].


----------



## Keren16

MrsOwen3 said:


> exactly, I'm not knocking it as an enterprise but I work too hard to double down on a B or a K. But I also like to buy lots of other things from H and elsewhere, I suppose I give my store the same premiums in other sales but I get to keep and enjoy that stuff



I buy for my enjoyment.  I don't even like to think of purchases as building a collection.  Definitely not reselling for a profit.  The only bags I've sold are those to fund an Hermes purchase.  I've only done this since I became interested in the line.  Just a few years.   I am terrible about parting with things


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> Lol. Same here. He gets to say why did you ask me if you already knew what you would like?





klynneann said:


> But that's just it!  Sometimes it takes hearing someone else's opinion to realize what you really wanted all along.  It mostly just happens to be his opinion hehe.



I don't even know why I ask!  Maybe to justify the purchase or try to talk myself out of something if he doesn't like it


----------



## Keren16

eagle1002us said:


> Yes, big antique fairs typically have a couple of vendors with a sizeable selection of bags.   But how does anyone know the bags are authentic?  Not meaning to be argumentative, I just never considered getting a bag from them.    I can tell to my satisfaction whether a silver bracelet is authentic.  But maybe I'm missing out on some good bags.



I don't know what you are referring to as an antique fair.  I would not buy an Hermes bag at one.  So many fakes.  My neighborhood has antique markets on certain Sundays with vendors selling from estate collections.  I wonder if some of the bags offered (LV, Chanel, no Hermes) are authentic but there is no way I would purchase.  Those fairs are good for comic books, other small things.


----------



## eagle1002us

Keren16 said:


> I deliberate about a purchase, then ultimately buy the bag if I like it initially.  I buy both at the boutique & from reputable resellers.  I would prefer to buy from Hermes directly for my peace of mind about authenticity though a good reseller & authenticator should be fine.  The boutique does not always have the bag  in the color & hardware combination I want.  Some colors are not the current season nor are certain leathers offered.  I also can't decide if I want another Kelly or a Birkin, & what B size.  I don't own a  Birkin.  I already have a few different types of leather so I am thinking to try Togo.  It seems practical.  Which special leather are you talking about that is currently being offered?
> I also like some of the older colors & leathers.  The bags also have a certain classic look I find appealing as long as they are in good condition.  I am not talented with repairs as some others are.
> 
> As a side, the Hermes magazine arrived in today's mail for me.  I can't wait to look at it & get enabled!


I got mine yesterday.   Hardly any HS and it seemed only one bracelet and it wasn't silver, it was "metal" which the trade would consider "potmetal" I think.   Quite disappointed.


----------



## MadMadCat

Keren16 said:


> As a side, the Hermes magazine arrived in today's mail for me.  I can't wait to look at it & get enabled!



I thumbed through it yesterday. Am I the only one who cannot even understand what they showcase?
The articles are borderline bizarre, the pictures are artsy, but they don't really give much about the items. I find the whole publication....a bit pointless. I am not able to be enabled a bit by it.

The only items I really like, it turns out they are not for sale.  Like the gorgeous dress of page 77.


----------



## cremel

Keren16 said:


> I don't even know why I ask!  Maybe to justify the purchase or try to talk myself out of something if he doesn't like it



I should be feeling guilty. I bought too many bags /scarves/other stuff this year. More than any other year. They are all from
H stores in US so the price is pretty high. My husband doesn't have a strong personality on these kind of things. He almost never say no to any shopping I do. It's somewhat bad. I need someone to remind me sometimes. [emoji85][emoji85]

The only thing I do that makes him mad is canceling trips to France or to other cities in US. I did twice in a row, cancelled one trip to Hawaii and one trip to Paris and south France this year. He was mad and stepped out of the house for most of that night and napped in his office. I found it rather difficult to travel with two small babies. He thought I was just finding excuses not to travel. He said "what if I drop dead tomorrow? The trip would be sth that we will never go. As the time goes by the only thing we could remember and enjoy is all the places we have been to. Now you keep cancelling trips that also cost a whole bunch of money(cancellation fees etc.). You just want to stay home!" Oh man that guy was seriously mad at me that day. 

But I am not cancelling my trip to the east coast this time. I am actually shopping for portable toddler toilet today. I am getting ready and promised him I would go. He wants me to enjoy the relaxing vacation in an all inclusive resort. 

I thought(when I saw your reply), was I not nice to cancel the trips he planned for months and spent lots of time on? Probably I should try to make a little more effort to make the travel happen ...when I read Dharma's journal about her travel adventure that was inspiring ... her trip was a lot more difficult than mine. Yet she did it. [emoji173]️[emoji106]


----------



## cremel

MadMadCat said:


> I thumbed through it yesterday. Am I the only one who cannot even understand what they showcase?
> The articles are borderline bizarre, the pictures are artsy, but they don't really give much about the items. I find the whole publication....a bit pointless. I am not able to be enabled a bit by it.
> 
> The only items I really like, it turns out they are not for sale.  Like the gorgeous dress of page 77.



I got the book two days ago and I didn't like it that much. I glanced through and I was not interested.


----------



## eagle1002us

Keren16 said:


> I don't know what you are referring to as an antique fair.  I would not buy an Hermes bag at one.  So many fakes.  My neighborhood has antique markets on certain Sundays with vendors selling from estate collections.  I wonder if some of the bags offered (LV, Chanel, no Hermes) are authentic but there is no way I would purchase.  Those fairs are good for comic books, other small things.


The Baltimore Summer Antique Show.  The Miami Beach Antique Show.  I haven't be to NYC in some time but if they still have the Pier Shows and the Armory shows, these would also carry bags/accessories.   Miami Beach show is huge.   Baltimore's Summer "Antique Faire" as it's periodically called is the biggest in the area and makes a point of carrying high end stuff.  Both Baltimore and Miami Beach shows have dealers who also show on 1st Dibs and are  major NY dealers.  
Now, there are also the "Big Flea" shows in Richmond, Chantilly, VA, etc. which will not have those dealers.   They might have a dealer or two with vintage bags and hats.  The Fleas are large area shows held maybe 4x/year.   The stuff carried in the Fleas is not as a rule high-end shows and in many ways may be comparable to a neighborhood show.


----------



## MadMadCat

Keren16 said:


> I don't even know why I ask!  Maybe to justify the purchase or try to talk myself out of something if he doesn't like it



DH got to know me well enough. he knows exactly what I really like, and if it looks good on me, he never tries to stir me away from something. He also knows the face I make when i truly want his opinion. In these cases he often says "it is not you", which means that if I have doubts to the point of asking him with the "asking face", i am not convinced myself.
Still, I ask


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> I should be feeling guilty. I bought too many bags /scarves/other stuff this year. More than any other year. They are all from
> H stores in US so the price is pretty high. My husband doesn't have a strong personality on these kind of things. He almost never say no to any shopping I do. It's somewhat bad. I need someone to remind me sometimes. [emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> The only thing I do that makes him mad is canceling trips to France or to other cities in US. I did twice in a row, cancelled one trip to Hawaii and one trip to Paris and south France this year. He was mad and stepped out of the house for most of that night and napped in his office. I found it rather difficult to travel with two small babies. He thought I was just finding excuses not to travel. He said "what if I drop dead tomorrow? The trip would be sth that we will never go. As the time goes by the only thing we could remember and enjoy is all the places we have been to. Now you keep cancelling trips that also cost a whole bunch of money(cancellation fees etc.). You just want to stay home!" Oh man that guy was seriously mad at me that day.
> 
> But I am not cancelling my trip to the east coast this time. I am actually shopping for portable toddler toilet today. I am getting ready and promised him I would go. He wants me to enjoy the relaxing vacation in an all inclusive resort.
> 
> I thought(when I saw your reply), was I not nice to cancel the trips he planned for months and spent lots of time on? Probably I should try to make a little more effort to make the travel happen ...when I read Dharma's journal about her travel adventure that was inspiring ... her trip was a lot more difficult than mine. Yet she did it. [emoji173]️[emoji106]


Traveling with two small babies?   That's an oxymoron.


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> The Baltimore Summer Antique Show.  The Miami Beach Antique Show.  I haven't be to NYC in some time but if they still have the Pier Shows and the Armory shows, these would also carry bags/accessories.   Miami Beach show is huge.   Baltimore's Summer "Antique Faire" as it's periodically called is the biggest in the area and makes a point of carrying high end stuff.  Both Baltimore and Miami Beach shows have dealers who also show on 1st Dibs and are  major NY dealers.
> Now, there are also the "Big Flea" shows in Richmond, Chantilly, VA, etc. which will not have those dealers.   They might have a dealer or two with vintage bags and hats.  The Fleas are large area shows held maybe 4x/year.   The stuff carried in the Fleas is not as a rule high-end shows and in many ways may be comparable to a neighborhood show.



LOL, Eagle, I wonder how many times we crossed paths in these! 
Baltimore, NYC and Miami have a couple of well known reseller, with an established record and trustworthy. There are a couple of stands that are truly amazing, with probably 40-50 Bs and Ks. 
Besides H items I love the M.S.Rau's (from NEw Orleans) area. It is nothing short than going to a museum, but with prices, and one can touch stuff 

Big fleas are much much more lower end. I have seen a couple of times a well known reseller of H scarves and silver jewelry  (who's also at the Baltimore show), but never Bs and Ks.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I love M.S. Rao. You are right. It is a museum with pieces you can buy. I was once in New Orleans and spent 3 hours in the store. They could not have been more gracious. They were showing me jewelry, antiques--I even saw the President Kennedy assassination papers. They were placed on a huge table. I kept my distance. I was afraid I'd sneeze. They had a spectacular Verdura aquamarine and amethyst parure.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> LOL, Eagle, I wonder how many times we crossed paths in these!
> Baltimore, NYC and Miami have a couple of well known reseller, with an established record and trustworthy. There are a couple of stands that are truly amazing, with probably 40-50 Bs and Ks.
> Besides H items I love the M.S.Rau's (from NEw Orleans) area. It is nothing short than going to a museum, but with prices, and one can touch stuff
> 
> Big fleas are much much more lower end. I have seen a couple of times a well known reseller of H scarves and silver jewelry  (who's also at the Baltimore show), but never Bs and Ks.


Wow, small world.   I know the reseller you mention and have gotten at least one HS from her.  Re M.S.Rau I'm absolutely certain I've seen their booth, the name is so familiar to me.   You're absolutely right:  a big show is a wonderful opportunity to look at "book pieces" of jewelry and handle them as well.  As well as other stuff!  They are truly museums.  
 Miami has Zika. Bummer!   Someone i know got a good deal at the hotel where a gator attacked a little kid but she's concerned about Zika and may not go.  I figure it's inevitable that the bugs will head north so I'll potentially get exposed sometime.


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> I should be feeling guilty. I bought too many bags /scarves/other stuff this year. More than any other year. They are all from
> H stores in US so the price is pretty high. My husband doesn't have a strong personality on these kind of things. He almost never say no to any shopping I do. It's somewhat bad. I need someone to remind me sometimes. [emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> The only thing I do that makes him mad is canceling trips to France or to other cities in US. I did twice in a row, cancelled one trip to Hawaii and one trip to Paris and south France this year. He was mad and stepped out of the house for most of that night and napped in his office. I found it rather difficult to travel with two small babies. He thought I was just finding excuses not to travel. He said "what if I drop dead tomorrow? The trip would be sth that we will never go. As the time goes by the only thing we could remember and enjoy is all the places we have been to. Now you keep cancelling trips that also cost a whole bunch of money(cancellation fees etc.). You just want to stay home!" Oh man that guy was seriously mad at me that day.
> 
> But I am not cancelling my trip to the east coast this time. I am actually shopping for portable toddler toilet today. I am getting ready and promised him I would go. He wants me to enjoy the relaxing vacation in an all inclusive resort.
> 
> I thought(when I saw your reply), was I not nice to cancel the trips he planned for months and spent lots of time on? Probably I should try to make a little more effort to make the travel happen ...when I read Dharma's journal about her travel adventure that was inspiring ... her trip was a lot more difficult than mine. Yet she did it. [emoji173]️[emoji106]



I bought a lot of Hermes this past year and was not "frugal" the  two years before that.  It worried me that as soon as the immediate gratification wore off I was on to the next thing.  I'm hoping I settled down a bit & will use what I own.  Time will tell.
What are your reasons for canceling your trips?  If it is taking traveling with toddlers I understand.  Iit was not easy traveling with my children when they were young.  We did it anyway. I did not put much thought into it.


----------



## MadMadCat

etoupebirkin said:


> I love M.S. Rao. You are right. It is a museum with pieces you can buy. I was once in New Orleans and spent 3 hours in the store. They could not have been more gracious. They were showing me jewelry, antiques--I even saw the President Kennedy assassination papers. They were placed on a huge table. I kept my distance. I was afraid I'd sneeze. They had a spectacular Verdura aquamarine and amethyst parure.



Yes their store is amazing and rhey could not be nicer. Last year they were selling an Enigma machine.  Piece of history, and a rare one.

This year at the Baltimore store they had some truly beautiful pieces of jewelry, plus a Norman Rockwell, a stunning Boldini, a Monet, and a Buffet - which I adore. We thought about the Buffet, but we just moved to a new house and we still have to place the paintings we have. Not a good time to buy new ones.


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> Wow, small world.   I know the reseller you mention and have gotten at least one HS from her.  Re M.S.Rau I'm absolutely certain I've seen their booth, the name is so familiar to me.   You're absolutely right:  a big show is a wonderful opportunity to look at "book pieces" of jewelry and handle them as well.  As well as other stuff!  They are truly museums.
> Miami has Zika. Bummer!   Someone i know got a good deal at the hotel where a gator attacked a little kid but she's concerned about Zika and may not go.  I figure it's inevitable that the bugs will head north so I'll potentially get exposed sometime.



m.s. Rau stand is the largeest one of the Baltimore show, in the central aisle. They bring their own setting, in beautiful red velvet. Hard to miss!

Zika is a bummer indeed, but i don't think we'll be safe for long as you say. Oh well. Hopefully they will find a good way to exterminate the illness carrying mosquitos in a short timeframe.
Malaria is the #1 killer of humans, we don't need another mosquito bourne illness. (Sorry this may be too dark for the cafe').


----------



## Cordeliere

I believe that Zika is a mild problem unless you are pregnant.   People with zika don't even know they have it.   it would not keep me away from Miami.  

Can someone tell me when the Miami show is?    Or give me enough to be able to google info about when and where.  What should I search on?


----------



## Keren16

Cordeliere said:


> I believe that Zika is a mild problem unless you are pregnant.   People with zika don't even know they have it.   it would not keep me away from Miami.
> 
> Can someone tell me when the Miami show is?    Or give me enough to be able to google info about when and where.  What should I search on?



I live in the Miami area.  I'm told the same about Zika as you commented.  The affected areas were sprayed.  We locals have not changed our daily routines.
What show are you talking about?


----------



## Cordeliere

Keren16 said:


> I live in the Miami area.  I'm told the same about Zika as you commented.  The affected areas were sprayed.  We locals have not changed our daily routines.
> What show are you talking about?



The Miami Beach antique show that Eagle mentioned.  I guess my question was dumb.  I just remembered reading Miami, but in looking back at the post, Miami Beach antique show is enough to get me dates.  It is in February.


----------



## cremel

Keren16 said:


> I bought a lot of Hermes this past year and was not "frugal" the  two years before that.  It worried me that as soon as the immediate gratification wore off I was on to the next thing.  I'm hoping I settled down a bit & will use what I own.  Time will tell.
> What are your reasons for canceling your trips?  If it is taking traveling with toddlers I understand.  Iit was not easy traveling with my children when they were young.  We did it anyway. I did not put much thought into it.



I cancelled the trips because I thought it was dreadful to travel with little ones. My DH disagrees. He thinks I am a worry bee. [emoji51][emoji209]


----------



## MadMadCat

Cordeliere said:


> I believe that Zika is a mild problem unless you are pregnant.   People with zika don't even know they have it.   it would not keep me away from Miami.
> 
> Can someone tell me when the Miami show is?    Or give me enough to be able to google info about when and where.  What should I search on?



I am not a doctor, but from what i read in the scientific/health section of the news, zika affects the ability of the nervous system to repair itself, therefore it is associated to early dementia. Unfortunately we don't know enough about it to understand all its consequences. Not a great subject for the cafe', i fear.

About the miami show, there are several dates in florida. The group that organizes them (the same for baltimore, nyc, miami etc) is out of Palm beach. This is their website with dates and details:
http://www.palmbeachshowgroup.com

While the shows differ in size, the organizer only picks qualified and establsied exhibitors, making the shows always worth going.


----------



## Keren16

Cordeliere said:


> The Miami Beach antique show that Eagle mentioned.  I guess my question was dumb.  I just remembered reading Miami, but in looking back at the post, Miami Beach antique show is enough to get me dates.  It is in February.



I know the show you are talking about though I have never been to one.  It was well attended in the past.  The convention center is being remodeled.  I do not know what impact there will be.
My reply to Eagle & antique shows was dumb[emoji37]
I was thinking about the kind of sellers at the Sunday markets on Lincoln Rd in Miami Beach


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> I cancelled the trips because I thought it was dreadful to travel with little ones. My DH disagrees. He thinks I am a worry bee. [emoji51][emoji209]



It's my nature to worry so I totally understand.  My children were active and I was always watching them.  Things happen quickly


----------



## Keren16

MadMadCat said:


> I am not a doctor, but from what i read in the scientific/health section of the news, zika affects the ability of the nervous system to repair itself, therefore it is associated to early dementia. Unfortunately we don't know enough about it to understand all its consequences. Not a great subject for the cafe', i fear.
> 
> About the miami show, there are several dates in florida. The group that organizes them (the same for baltimore, nyc, miami etc) is out of Palm beach. This is their website with dates and details:
> http://www.palmbeachshowgroup.com
> 
> While the shows differ in size, the organizer only picks qualified and establsied exhibitors, making the shows always worth going.



A woman I know is in her 70's & worried about Zika's effect on the elderly.
She wears long sleeve shirts & pants to protect herself.   
I think about all the things we don't know that exist  & the potential harm they cause.
The affected area where Zika was detected has been sprayed.  I wonder if the spray is damaging to the environment & us??


----------



## cremel

Wow l learn so much from our cafe. I don't know any of the shows that you were talking about. Need to google them and read more.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> I believe that Zika is a mild problem unless you are pregnant.   People with zika don't even know they have it.   it would not keep me away from Miami.
> 
> Can someone tell me when the Miami show is?    Or give me enough to be able to google info about when and where.  What should I search on?


Search The Original Miami Beach Antique Show.   Note that it is relocating this year (2016) while the Convention Center in South Beach is being renovated.   It says this in the first listing that pops up.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> I am not a doctor, but from what i read in the scientific/health section of the news, zika affects the ability of the nervous system to repair itself, therefore it is associated to early dementia. Unfortunately we don't know enough about it to understand all its consequences. Not a great subject for the cafe', i fear.
> 
> About the miami show, there are several dates in florida. The group that organizes them (the same for baltimore, nyc, miami etc) is out of Palm beach. This is their website with dates and details:
> http://www.palmbeachshowgroup.com
> 
> While the shows differ in size, the organizer only picks qualified and establsied exhibitors, making the shows always worth going.


The group that sent an email about the jewelry history series that takes place two days before the show opens is the U.S. Antique Shows.  This group may well be affiliated with the Palm Beach Show group which as you say does Baltimore.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> Yes their store is amazing and rhey could not be nicer. Last year they were selling an Enigma machine.  Piece of history, and a rare one.
> 
> This year at the Baltimore store they had some truly beautiful pieces of jewelry, plus a Norman Rockwell, a stunning Boldini, a Monet, and a Buffet - which I adore. We thought about the Buffet, but we just moved to a new house and we still have to place the paintings we have. Not a good time to buy new ones.


I was sorry to miss it.  An Enigma machine!


----------



## eagle1002us

Keren16 said:


> I know the show you are talking about though I have never been to one.  It was well attended in the past.  The convention center is being remodeled.  I do not know what impact there will be.
> My reply to Eagle & antique shows was dumb[emoji37]
> I was thinking about the kind of sellers at the Sunday markets on Lincoln Rd in Miami Beach


Well, now I know where the Sunday markets in Miami Beach are located!   Always ready to look at stuff I haven't seen before!


----------



## MadMadCat

Keren16 said:


> A woman I know is in her 70's & worried about Zika's effect on the elderly.
> She wears long sleeve shirts & pants to protect herself.
> I think about all the things we don't know that exist  & the potential harm they cause.
> The affected area where Zika was detected has been sprayed.  I wonder if the spray is damaging to the environment & us??



I would not probably worry too much (life is life), but we - as society - should prevent its spreading regardless. My MIL is 87 and got Zika sometime ago. She recovered fine but she said that for the first time in her life she had suicidal thoughts and was depressed.
An illness that touches the nervous system is scary. 

Other countries regularly do mosquito treatments quite effectively and with no obvious consequences to human and pets. Zika is not the only illness brought by mosquitos, just the newest!

In DC is insane. In the summer one cannot stand outside at dusk for 5 min without being eaten alive. The tiger mosquito - which is active at any time of the day - is also spreading. There are alternatives to spraying which are being considered, including neutering the mosquitos with generic techniques. We gotta be smarter than a bug!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I absolutely trust my SA. She has helped me to make some excellent choices. And she's always honest with me about what works for me and what doesn't. I rarely buy anything if she isn't there to help me. I'm fortunate that I travel to Paris often enough to have gotten to know a few of the SAs there too. Their stock is understandably better and they are incredibly patient and nice about showing me different things. So I almost feel like I have two home stores and I spread my purchases out to both. I won't lie. The discount is nice in Europe but I try to support my local store too and I'm really careful not to waste their time showing me things here that I plan to buy in Paris.
> 
> That Paris thread gives a very negative view of what it's like to shop at fsh. If you are obviously a regular customer of the brand (and believe me we are quite obvious) the experience is quite pleasant. The store is large and busy but laid out in a way that makes it more cozy and comfortable than one would think. I'm saying this because I know that some other cafe members are traveling to Paris in the next year and I don't want them to be turned off of the experience of shopping at fsh. Whether for a bag or other trinkets I have always found it to be a special experience.


Probably a stupid question Pbp, but I am going to ask any way,.
What marks one out as being a regular customer of the brand.
I am really bad at not wearing my stuff in general, for fear of spoiling etc, and even more so when on holiday, so although I may well be considered a "regular", if I am not wearing any "H" would that be a negative.
Just interested as I am hoping that a Paris trip may be in the not too distant future and I would like to experience FSH, even just for a look rather than "scoring".


----------



## CapriTrotteur

MrsOwen3 said:


> My first K was fairly quick to come and I was willing to take most leathers and several different colors. I got offered a very special bag, a declined SO that fit my ideal specs in color and hardware and it was Togo so perfect for a workhorse bag but my next bag, if it ever comes is in a leather that wasn't offered much in this style but is showing up in waves now in a classic/very desirable color. My boutique is having a grand reopening soon and my fingers are crossed there's something waiting for me in the giant new stock room! It's been a year since my Kelly so I'm ready and now that it's full Fall I would really love to have this bag to carry with my Fall wardrobe.
> 
> I have short list of bags that I would like to get from the boutique, home store and FSH if I'm lucky but for the most part I've been really happy with my two vintage buys and I'm able to get exactly what I want-without reseller mark ups.  I think at a certain point I'll stick with pre loved as I love old colors, leathers and the friendlier prices.


Oh MrsO, my mind is reeling at just what this next bag might be.
Hope you do get your heart's desire.
Oh and please do share details when you have it!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

cremel said:


> I should be feeling guilty. I bought too many bags /scarves/other stuff this year. More than any other year. They are all from
> H stores in US so the price is pretty high. My husband doesn't have a strong personality on these kind of things. He almost never say no to any shopping I do. It's somewhat bad. I need someone to remind me sometimes. [emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> The only thing I do that makes him mad is canceling trips to France or to other cities in US. I did twice in a row, cancelled one trip to Hawaii and one trip to Paris and south France this year. He was mad and stepped out of the house for most of that night and napped in his office. I found it rather difficult to travel with two small babies. He thought I was just finding excuses not to travel. He said "what if I drop dead tomorrow? The trip would be sth that we will never go. As the time goes by the only thing we could remember and enjoy is all the places we have been to. Now you keep cancelling trips that also cost a whole bunch of money(cancellation fees etc.). You just want to stay home!" Oh man that guy was seriously mad at me that day.
> 
> But I am not cancelling my trip to the east coast this time. I am actually shopping for portable toddler toilet today. I am getting ready and promised him I would go. He wants me to enjoy the relaxing vacation in an all inclusive resort.
> 
> I thought(when I saw your reply), was I not nice to cancel the trips he planned for months and spent lots of time on? Probably I should try to make a little more effort to make the travel happen ...when I read Dharma's journal about her travel adventure that was inspiring ... her trip was a lot more difficult than mine. Yet she did it. [emoji173]️[emoji106]


Sending you hugs Cremel, you sound like you need a big cuddle and re-assurance.


----------



## Mindi B

Just one more word about Zika: While it is true that the greatest danger is to pregnant women, since the disease is now proven to cause severe birth defects, there is, as MadMadCat said, a small percentage of adult sufferers who do get sick from the virus.  And while the illness in adults usually ranges from completely asymptomatic to mild, some adults have developed Guillain-Barré syndrome, a rare neurological disorder causing paralysis and sometimes necessitating hospitalization.  In extreme cases, victims may spend months on a ventilator (if the diaphragm is paralyzed).  Statistically this outcome is very, very rare, but it exists.  How one responds to this small risk is a personal choice: there is no "right" answer. DH and I cancelled a trip to the Carribbean last March--my choice, not his--because of the newness of this disease and the general lack of understanding.  Now that it is better understood and there are both more stats on it and more measures globally to combat it, I will not choose to alter my travel plans again, but if I were particularly vulnerable for any reason--pre-exisiting illness, age, etc.--I very well might.  It's a valid concern.
On the other hand, my odds of slipping in the bathroom or being in an automobile accident are much greater than of contracting Zika.  So, er, that's the good news? 
My DH is a math guy, so the statistical odds of something happening are extremely relevant to him.  I am a psychologist gal, so the "feeling" of danger is more salient to me.  We try to balance each other's tendencies!
Kay, nuff virus talk.  Back to the fun stuff!


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> Just one more word about Zika: While it is true that the greatest danger is to pregnant women, since the disease is now proven to cause severe birth defects, there is, as MadMadCat said, a small percentage of adult sufferers who do get sick from the virus.  And while the illness in adults usually ranges from completely asymptomatic to mild, some adults have developed Guillain-Barré syndrome, a rare neurological disorder causing paralysis and sometimes necessitating hospitalization.  In extreme cases, victims may spend months on a ventilator (if the diaphragm is paralyzed).  Statistically this outcome is very, very rare, but it exists.  How one responds to this small risk is a personal choice: there is no "right" answer. DH and I cancelled a trip to the Carribbean last March--my choice, not his--because of the newness of this disease and the general lack of understanding.  Now that it is better understood and there are both more stats on it and more measures globally to combat it, I will not choose to alter my travel plans again, but if I were particularly vulnerable for any reason--pre-exisiting illness, age, etc.--I very well might.  It's a valid concern.
> On the other hand, my odds of slipping in the bathroom or being in an automobile accident are much greater than of contracting Zika.  So, er, that's the good news?
> My DH is a math guy, so the statistical odds of something happening are extremely relevant to him.  I am a psychologist gal, so the "feeling" of danger is more salient to me.  We try to balance each other's tendencies!
> Kay, nuff virus talk.  Back to the fun stuff!



Mindi, I was holding back mentioning Guillan Barre. I didn't want to freak people out. But yes The mention of GB will freak out anyone in medicine. It's horrible. I think the CDC is purposefully not mentioning it in any of their literature about Zika so that people don't freak out. It's rare as you say. One can also get it from flu vaccinations but since we have more of a chance of dying of the flu than of GB I get the flu shot. But I'm not planning any travel to Miami.


----------



## MadMadCat

CapriTrotteur said:


> Probably a stupid question Pbp, but I am going to ask any way,.
> What marks one out as being a regular customer of the brand.
> I am really bad at not wearing my stuff in general, for fear of spoiling etc, and even more so when on holiday, so although I may well be considered a "regular", if I am not wearing any "H" would that be a negative.
> Just interested as I am hoping that a Paris trip may be in the not too distant future and I would like to experience FSH, even just for a look rather than "scoring".



Afaik, fsh can see sales records of clients worldwide, with a certain degree of approximation (sales data is not that accurate after all).

I'd say that probably a good attitude, politeness and respect work best. I read the Paris thread and i am shocked by some of the behaviors, arrogant expectations, pushiness and overall lack of civilized approach to that experience.


----------



## EmileH

CapriTrotteur said:


> Probably a stupid question Pbp, but I am going to ask any way,.
> What marks one out as being a regular customer of the brand.
> I am really bad at not wearing my stuff in general, for fear of spoiling etc, and even more so when on holiday, so although I may well be considered a "regular", if I am not wearing any "H" would that be a negative.
> Just interested as I am hoping that a Paris trip may be in the not too distant future and I would like to experience FSH, even just for a look rather than "scoring".



Capri, I responded to you privately. I'm sure that anything that I say will be picked apart and scrutinized if I say it publicly. It's really obvious when you see the regular Hermes customers at fsh. We look the part. And it has nothing to do with race.


----------



## Mindi B

I would agree that attitude is most of the battle at FSH.  Of course, sometimes an SA will be cross--or yes, just a nasty person--and nothing you can do will make the experience a good one.  But an awareness that the SA/client relationship in France is NOT identical to that in other nations is a good start.  A commitment to using at least a few words of French doesn't hurt either.  (I speak terrible French, so I've learned to say, "I'm so sorry, I don't speak French well," in French. ) And one doesn't have to fawn, but appreciative and certainly civil behavior is a must.  When I walked into FSH for the first time during my last visit to Paris some years ago, I was immediately confronted with the sight of a client berating an SA about not producing the bag she wanted.  From the facial expression and body language of the SA, the ill-advisedness of this approach was crystal clear.  And sure enough, when the client turned away, the SA exchanged an eye roll with a colleage.  Professional?  Perhaps not.   But deal with that sort of rudeness all day, every day, and even the sweetest temperament will sour.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Capri, I responded to you privately. I'm sure that anything that I say will be picked apart and scrutinized if I say it publicly. It's really obvious when you see the regular Hermes customers at fsh. We look the part. And it has nothing to do with race.



Whoops, i may have said something publicly that will be picked apart and scrutinized 
Oh well, it would not be the first time, nor the last!


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> Whoops, i may have said something publicly that will be picked apart and scrutinized
> Oh well, it would not be the first time, nor the last!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I'm just not in the mood at the moment for a huge discussion of Hermes politics. It's a touchy subject.

I think it's highly possible that they secretly tag us with microchips like dogs once we are properly indoctrinated to the brand.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I'm just not in the mood at the moment for a huge discussion of Hermes politics. It's a touchy subject.
> 
> I think it's highly possible that they secretly tag us with microchips like dogs once we are properly indoctrinated to the brand.



Oh, I get it. I am just not that careful!

I am lucky under this point of view. Bs and Ks aren't for me (weight, lifestyle), therefore i am relatively "free".
I was asked a couple of times if i was interested in a bag, and to the astonishment of the SA, i declined. There is a perverse sense of satisfaction in being able to do that.


----------



## Mindi B

MadMadCat said:


> Whoops, i may have said something publicly that will be picked apart and scrutinized
> Oh well, it would not be the first time, nor the last!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I'm just not in the mood at the moment for a huge discussion of Hermes politics. It's a touchy subject.
> 
> I think it's highly possible that they secretly tag us with microchips like dogs once we are properly indoctrinated to the brand.



LOL!  Yeah, include me in both of those groups: maker of pick-apartable comments and taggee with an Hermes microchip.  And coiner of non-word words, apparently.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> Whoops, i may have said something publicly that will be picked apart and scrutinized
> Oh well, it would not be the first time, nor the last!


If you said something controversial pls point it out  otherwise how will i know what it is?


----------



## eagle1002us

CapriTrotteur said:


> Sending you hugs Cremel, you sound like you need a big cuddle and re-assurance.


I want a hug, too, just for general principles


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Capri, I responded to you privately. I'm sure that anything that I say will be picked apart and scrutinized if I say it publicly. It's really obvious when you see the regular Hermes customers at fsh. We look the part. And it has nothing to do with race.


But surely the regulars look the part by carrying and wearing H "do-dads."  (There is a perverse sense of pleasure I get from calling their stuff "do-dads."   But I own a goodly amount of these "do-dads" so I guess the yolk's on me).


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  Yeah, include me in both of those groups: maker of pick-apartable comments and taggee with an Hermes microchip.  And coiner of non-word words, apparently.


Neologism.  The coining of new words per the dictionary.  I finally looked that darn word up after years of not being sure of its meaning.  And the dictionary is not talking about a psychological condition in the context of that particular definition.  Do we need a new thread called "Neologism Chat" ?


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> But surely the regulars look the part by carrying and wearing H "do-dads."  (There is a perverse sense of pleasure I get from calling their stuff "do-dads."   But I own a goodly amount of these "do-dads" so I guess the yolk's on me).



Sure. That's part of it. But as you can imagine lots of people throw on a scarf to look the part.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sure. That's part of it. But as you can imagine lots of people throw on a scarf to look the part.


Does that determine whether you get a bag or not?  I guess I'm puzzled by the mystery here b/c I know the brand -- the vocabulary so to speak -- and I have lots of do-dads and a bag or two.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> Does that determine whether you get a bag or not?  I guess I'm puzzled by the mystery here b/c I know the brand -- the vocabulary so to speak -- and I have lots of do-dads and a bag or two.



Hi. I'm really sure that any of the members here would have a positive experience. I think we have all been microchipped. [emoji23]


----------



## Genie27

PBP, do the FSH regular clients have to line up as well? Including the second line up for leather? 

I was at FSH last summer, and went mid-afternoon, as there was no lineup outside. Wasn't interested in bags at the time, (I know!) so only got a clic, scarf and ring. The SAs were attentive, but some other customers were very pushy, aggressive and loud at the scarf counter. I love my clic and wear it a lot, but sadly, my blue Maison d Carres reminds me of the awful customers more than anything else of that experience.


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> Does that determine whether you get a bag or not?  I guess I'm puzzled by the mystery here b/c I know the brand -- the vocabulary so to speak -- and I have lots of do-dads and a bag or two.



In my experience, not really. I only own two H bags(a garden party which i purchased and i K that i got from my mom), but i never carried either in an H store, even when i was asked if i wanted a K or a B.

The stores have records of purchases across a country and FSH has it worldwide. I think there IS a science behind it, but they make an exception now and then to make us think it is all  a mystery 

Or maybe i give them too much credit!


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> PBP, do the FSH regular clients have to line up as well? Including the second line up for leather?
> 
> I was at FSH last summer, and went mid-afternoon, as there was no lineup outside. Wasn't interested in bags at the time, (I know!) so only got a clic, scarf and ring. The SAs were attentive, but some other customers were very pushy, aggressive and loud at the scarf counter. I love my clic and wear it a lot, but sadly, my blue Maison d Carres reminds me of the awful customers more than anything else of that experience.



Hi, everything is new with this new system but yes when I was there last spring everyone had to line up. It really wasn't that bad. I like looking around at the things on the walls and in the cases.    It went quickly especially with myh there to talk to. I try to go in the off season and I avoid events like fashion week. That keeps the lines shorter. I don't know how I feel about lining up at 8:30 in the morning on the sidewalk. That might be my breaking point. I'm not sure I'm up for that. I'm going back in November so I'll report back.


----------



## Genie27

PbP, good luck in November and I look forward to hearing about your experience.

Hopefully they tweak the system and 830lineups  will be history.


----------



## Keren16

eagle1002us said:


> I want a hug, too, just for general principles



Many hugs from me[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
You deserve it for being so sensitive to others feelings[emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, everything is new with this new system but yes when I was there last spring everyone had to line up. It really wasn't that bad. I like looking around at the things on the walls and in the cases.    It went quickly especially with myh there to talk to. I try to go in the off season and I avoid events like fashion week. That keeps the lines shorter. I don't know how I feel about lining up at 8:30 in the morning on the sidewalk. That might be my breaking point. I'm not sure I'm up for that. I'm going back in November so I'll report back.


I could not line up at 8:30 in the am for a 10 am opening.  How is access to the other H stores in Paris.


----------



## eagle1002us

Keren16 said:


> Many hugs from me[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> You deserve it for being so sensitive to others feelings[emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


Why, thank you very much Keren for sharing the love.   I really appreciate that.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> I could not line up at 8:30 in the am for a 10 am opening.  How is access to the other H stores in Paris.



The stores actually open at 10:30. This new system sounds crazy, I'm sure it's better at the other stores. I'll let you know.


----------



## momasaurus

DDsaurus went early this morning to a gigantic sale at REI, the hiking outfitter. People had camped out and lined up really early. But indoors was not organized at all. She kept comparing the experience to going to the H sale this July in Paris. "At H, they NEVER would have allowed this"...." "At H" this and "At H" that. It really made me laugh!


----------



## Keren16

MadMadCat said:


> Oh, I get it. I am just not that careful!
> 
> I am lucky under this point of view. Bs and Ks aren't for me (weight, lifestyle), therefore i am relatively "free".
> I was asked a couple of times if i was interested in a bag, and to the astonishment of the SA, i declined. There is a perverse sense of satisfaction in being able to do that.



I like & own  K's.  I hardly wear them, still nice to own.  Can't decide about B's .  If I wear them or they wear me[emoji6]. 
I admire your strength & discipline.  And yes, satisfaction not to give in [emoji106]


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Capri, I responded to you privately. I'm sure that anything that I say will be picked apart and scrutinized if I say it publicly. It's really obvious when you see the regular Hermes customers at fsh. We look the part. And it has nothing to do with race.



I don't want to intrude on a pm conversation.
Just want to comment your thoughts are constructive & directional.  
We  use some more of that[emoji106]


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> I don't want to intrude on a pm conversation.
> Just want to comment your thoughts are constructive & directional.
> We  use some more of that[emoji106]



Thank you very much. I really appreciate your kind words. [emoji255]


----------



## Genie27

It will be cold in November, plus not prime tourist season, so hopefully the lineups may not be too crazy? I would put up with a crazy lineup at the Sale, but otherwise, I get irritated by the idea of lining up at stores.

But I  would line up at MEC or REI sale any day!


----------



## Mindi B

I was in Paris in November a very, very long time ago. . . the best part was that there were lots of Christmas window displays!  Le Printemps was particularly delightful, as I recall: lots of Sigikids stuffed toys, animated.  Loved it!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Back at Dressage at Devon today to see the Tempel Lippizans....


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3481597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at Dressage at Devon today to see the Tempel Lippizans....


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3481599


----------



## Mindi B

Such remarkable animals, and the connection between rider and horse!  I bet that was thrilling, Madam.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3481600


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> I was in Paris in November a very, very long time ago. . . the best part was that there were lots of Christmas window displays!  Le Printemps was particularly delightful, as I recall: lots of Sigikids stuffed toys, animated.  Loved it!



The Christmas decorations are amazing. I usually go toward the end of the month but this year I might be too early to see the decorations. Even at the end of November it is usually a bit crisp but not really cold. Of course that's all relative. I live in New England so I have developed a tolerance for cold. Usually it means that I have my pick of the outside tables [emoji23] I am already getting excited. I really need to break.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3481603


And this beauty


----------



## Keren16

MadMadCat said:


> In my experience, not really. I only own two H bags(a garden party which i purchased and i K that i got from my mom), but i never carried either in an H store, even when i was asked if i wanted a K or a B.
> 
> The stores have records of purchases across a country and FSH has it worldwide. I think there IS a science behind it, but they make an exception now and then to make us think it is all  a mystery
> 
> Or maybe i give them too much credit!



I did not know FSH is worldwide.  So they should have access to our buying records from a store in the US though US not to FSH?
Does a store in the US have access to our records from another store in the country?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3481604
> 
> And this beauty


One more once


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Last one, I promise


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> I did not know FSH is worldwide.  So they should have access to our buying records from a store in the US though US not to FSH?
> Does a store in the US have access to our records from another store in the country?



Having seen this discussed on other threads my best guess is that only recently fsh can see worldwide shopping history. This has not yet been rolled out in the US so they can only see US shopping history. 

Great photos Madame. Beautiful horses.


----------



## MadMadCat

Keren16 said:


> I like & own  K's.  I hardly wear them, still nice to own.  Can't decide about B's .  If I wear them or they wear me[emoji6].
> I admire your strength & discipline.  And yes, satisfaction not to give in [emoji106]



I don't claim any strength! If i were strong i'd be two sizes smaller than i am!

I am also not judging people who like Bs and Ks. They are beautiful, but they are simply not for me. My dad gave my mom hers, and she hardly used it. After my dad passed, she passed it to my sister and she hardly used it, so she passed it to me. And i hardly use it. 

I love my leather garden party, but that's not an H coveted bag.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Having seen this discussed on other threads my best guess is that only recently fsh can see worldwide shopping history. This has not yet been rolled out in the US so they can only see US shopping history.
> 
> Great photos Madame. Beautiful horses.


PBP, if you notice a bit a wiggling in your suitcase, just ignore it. It's me and I don't eat much
When I was at Sevre in the spring and asked to place something on hold the SA pulled up my name and address on her hand held device. So I guess it's true. They know ALL.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> PBP, if you notice a bit a wiggling in your suitcase, just ignore it. It's me and I don't eat much
> When I was at Sevre in the spring and asked to place something on hold the SA pulled up my name and address on her hand held device. So I guess it's true. They know ALL.



You don't have to sneak. You are always welcome to tag along.

Had you shopped in France before? I know that they have my information from the last time I shopped there but if they can see that I shop to excess in the US as well it can only help. [emoji23]


----------



## tabbi001

Hi cafe!
It's been a busy and fruitful day! My tennis bracelet came in and I'm so happy with how it turned out. Then, I dropped by the boutique and they have several 90cm scarves on sale at 40% off! I got the ceintures et liens in anthracite/prune/violet and astrologie nouvelle in vert/jaune/bronze.
Finally I decided to wash my scarves today! They're still on the drying rack as of the moment but I will steam press them later


----------



## momasaurus

tabbi001 said:


> Hi cafe!
> It's been a busy and fruitful day! My tennis bracelet came in and I'm so happy with how it turned out. Then, I dropped by the boutique and they have several 90cm scarves on sale at 40% off! I got the ceintures et liens in anthracite/prune/violet and astrologie nouvelle in vert/jaune/bronze.
> Finally I decided to wash my scarves today! They're still on the drying rack as of the moment but I will steam press them later


A sale??? Can I send you a list of stuff I want? LOL. Congrats to you. This *is* a fruitful day!


----------



## tabbi001

momasaurus said:


> A sale??? Can I send you a list of stuff I want? LOL. Congrats to you. This *is* a fruitful day!


Yes!!! It started yesterday and they said they were not allowed to text their clients about it. If you happen to look into that specific case, that's the time they can tell you that it's 40% off. It's less than 30 designs from previous seasons, mostly 90s and some jersey. They just want to get rid of the old stocks. They gave a box and ribbon, no S mark for sale. Great deal!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Wow, where are you located? I need more scarves like a hole in the head.


----------



## tabbi001

etoupebirkin said:


> Wow, where are you located? I need more scarves like a hole in the head.


Sent you a pm.


----------



## tabbi001

I would also like to report that I finally found time to wash and press my scarves. There was no scarf death nor damage noted, everyone is alive and well  I wasn't able to recreate the original folds but they still look great. Hems are fluffy and the colors are vibrant


----------



## Cordeliere

tabbi001 said:


> I would also like to report that I finally found time to wash and press my scarves. There was no scarf death nor damage noted, everyone is alive and well  I wasn't able to recreate the original folds but they still look great. Hems are fluffy and the colors are vibrant



What appliance did you use to steam press?  An iron or a steamer?


----------



## tabbi001

Cordeliere said:


> What appliance did you use to steam press?  An iron or a steamer?


I used a steamer


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Capri, I responded to you privately. I'm sure that anything that I say will be picked apart and scrutinized if I say it publicly. It's really obvious when you see the regular Hermes customers at fsh. We look the part. And it has nothing to do with race.


Thank you Pbp, heading over to check it out.


----------



## klynneann

tabbi001 said:


> Hi cafe!
> It's been a busy and fruitful day! My tennis bracelet came in and I'm so happy with how it turned out. Then, I dropped by the boutique and they have several 90cm scarves on sale at 40% off! I got the ceintures et liens in anthracite/prune/violet and astrologie nouvelle in vert/jaune/bronze.
> Finally I decided to wash my scarves today! They're still on the drying rack as of the moment but I will steam press them later


Why?  Why can't my store ever have a sale?!  I'm very jealous lol.
Congrats on the bracelet!  Glad you are so happy with it.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

eagle1002us said:


> I want a hug, too, just for general principles


Hey Eagle, sending you hugs too!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3481620
> 
> One more once


Lovely photo's once again Madame.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is the skirt in question but the one I have my eye on is dark navy black and caramel.
> 
> View attachment 3477049


Is that silk behind the front pleats?


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

periogirl28 said:


> Ah ok I was actually thinking of the plain A line blue/ black leather skirt, it isn't pleated and hasn't got the silk inserts, but has a very interesting curved joining seam for the panels. This one is really a spectacular piece indeed. I have seen it and the glimpse of silk pattern as you walk would be amazing but the design is too overpowering for me. On a better note perhaps you could get it at a good price in Paris? RTW would only be marked down much later, I think it applies worldwide.


There should be a signicsnt savings if purchased in France.  I usually see quite a few leather pieces on the racks at the Paris Hermes sales.  You might consider going.  The next one starts January 11, 2017.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! You are so good. [emoji56] I am your twin in that csgm. I love it. I would love a rouge h bag someday. [emoji1317]


If you are considering buying a leather  skirt at that price you really might want to price out going to Paris to buy it.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

periogirl28 said:


> I think it looks different depending on the batch and leather, not so much the bags? This is as accurate a pic as I can get. HTH!
> View attachment 3479330


These are beyond fabulous.  Please adopt me!


----------



## periogirl28

Hermes24Fbg said:


> These are beyond fabulous.  Please adopt me!



Thank you!


----------



## eagle1002us

tabbi001 said:


> Hi cafe!
> It's been a busy and fruitful day! My tennis bracelet came in and I'm so happy with how it turned out. Then, I dropped by the boutique and they have several 90cm scarves on sale at 40% off! I got the ceintures et liens in anthracite/prune/violet and astrologie nouvelle in vert/jaune/bronze.
> Finally I decided to wash my scarves today! They're still on the drying rack as of the moment but I will steam press them later


Are we talking about a US H boutique having scarves on sale?   (Congrats on the sale, BTW).


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

CapriTrotteur said:


> Probably a stupid question Pbp, but I am going to ask any way,.
> What marks one out as being a regular customer of the brand.
> I am really bad at not wearing my stuff in general, for fear of spoiling etc, and even more so when on holiday, so although I may well be considered a "regular", if I am not wearing any "H" would that be a negative.
> Just interested as I am hoping that a Paris trip may be in the not too distant future and I would like to experience FSH, even just for a look rather than "scoring".


----------



## eagle1002us

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hey Eagle, sending you hugs too!


YAY!           Right back atcha, Capri!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  Yeah, include me in both of those groups: maker of pick-apartable comments and taggee with an Hermes microchip.  And coiner of non-word words, apparently.


I think they spray something in their boutiques that makes you want to return time after time to give them all of your money.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

eagle1002us said:


> But surely the regulars look the part by carrying and wearing H "do-dads."  (There is a perverse sense of pleasure I get from calling their stuff "do-dads."   But I own a goodly amount of these "do-dads" so I guess the yolk's on me).


I haven't noticed many do dads hanging on the native French women in Paris.  I do have to share what I saw in Paris at the FSH store.  It was raining.  I was sitting near the front door, people watching while I was waiting for my SA.  It was the first time that I ever saw people using raincoats on their Birkins.  They looked like poodle skirts on the Birkins.  Soooo cute!  As for me, the last bag I would take out on a rainy day is s Birkin. In fact, I wouldn't take any Hermes bag out in the rain...


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

MadMadCat said:


> In my experience, not really. I only own two H bags(a garden party which i purchased and i K that i got from my mom), but i never carried either in an H store, even when i was asked if i wanted a K or a B.
> 
> The stores have records of purchases across a country and FSH has it worldwide. I think there IS a science behind it, but they make an exception now and then to make us think it is all  a mystery
> 
> Or maybe i give them too much credit!


I have heard that FSH does not have sales histories of clients in the USA available to them.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  Yeah, include me in both of those groups: maker of pick-apartable comments and taggee with an Hermes microchip.  And coiner of non-word words, apparently.


Me too!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

momasaurus said:


> DDsaurus went early this morning to a gigantic sale at REI, the hiking outfitter. People had camped out and lined up really early. But indoors was not organized at all. She kept comparing the experience to going to the H sale this July in Paris. "At H, they NEVER would have allowed this"...." "At H" this and "At H" that. It really made me laugh!


I have been attending Hermes Paris sales for years. Some of my experiences have been outrageous.  From seeing people almost trampled, seeing people pick pocketed, observing ridiculously rude and unconscionable behavior--it runs the gamut. Security and safety has improved the past couple of years, I'm happy to say.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The Christmas decorations are amazing. I usually go toward the end of the month but this year I might be too early to see the decorations. Even at the end of November it is usually a bit crisp but not really cold. Of course that's all relative. I live in New England so I have developed a tolerance for cold. Usually it means that I have my pick of the outside tables [emoji23] I am already getting excited. I really need to break.


You make me want to jump on a plane.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Having seen this discussed on other threads my best guess is that only recently fsh can see worldwide shopping history. This has not yet been rolled out in the US so they can only see US shopping history.
> 
> Great photos Madame. Beautiful horses.


Oh, when they say you can only buy a Birkin once in 6 months, I'm told it's not a calendar 6 month, but once a season.  But then as someone else said the rules are often broken.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> What appliance did you use to steam press?  An iron or a steamer?


I don't have a steamer. I use a regular iron.


----------



## EmileH

Hermes24Fbg said:


> Oh, when they say you can only buy a Birkin once in 6 months, I'm told it's not a calendar 6 month, but once a season.  But then as someone else said the rules are often broken.



Yes rules are meant to be broken at Hermes. 

Yes the skirt has silk between the pleats. I'm getting over it. It's too expensive to justify even in Paris where it's probably 30% less. Still about $5600. I'm sure they will make more leather skirts in the future.


----------



## BridesdeGala

Ummm, I know it wouldn't be proper to ask your exact location, but which continent on you on?
In my neck of the woods, H never ever has anything on "sale". Yes, yes, H rules are meant to be broken, so anything is possible. 



tabbi001 said:


> Hi cafe!
> It's been a busy and fruitful day! My tennis bracelet came in and I'm so happy with how it turned out. Then, I dropped by the boutique and they have several 90cm scarves on sale at 40% off! I got the ceintures et liens in anthracite/prune/violet and astrologie nouvelle in vert/jaune/bronze.
> Finally I decided to wash my scarves today! They're still on the drying rack as of the moment but I will steam press them later


----------



## Meta

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes rules are meant to be broken at Hermes.
> 
> Yes the skirt has silk between the pleats. I'm getting over it. It's too expensive to justify even in Paris where it's probably 30% less. Still about $5600. I'm sure they will make more leather skirts in the future.


@Pocketbook Pup just FYI that RTW is 50% off during Paris sale. That said, sometimes by then one has moved on from the item (which seems to be the case with you). There's always racks of RTW at the sale with not many folks perusing the items unlike the scarf/ties or shoes sections.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> I don't have a steamer. I use a regular iron.



I worked myself up to washing a scarf, but have not psyched myself up to pressing it.   Glad to hear a regular iron works.


----------



## Cordeliere

weN84 said:


> @Pocketbook Pup just FYI that *RTW is 50% off during Paris sale. *That said, sometimes by then one has moved on from the item (which seems to be the case with you). There's always racks of RTW at the sale with not many folks perusing the items unlike the scarf/ties or shoes sections.



50% off.  Holy moly!!!

Anything else significantly discounted?


----------



## Meta

Cordeliere said:


> 50% off.  Holy moly!!!
> 
> Anything else significantly discounted?


Scarves/ties are around 40-45% off retail and everything else is around 50% off. Items go on sale 2 years later, e.g., January 2017 sale will be items from S/S2015. That's the general guideline although I've seen one off current season item at the sale but like all things H, there's no rhyme or reason. Expect majority of sale items to be from 2 years past is a good rule. You can find January Winter sales here and June/July Summer sales here.


----------



## tabbi001

klynneann said:


> Why?  Why can't my store ever have a sale?!  I'm very jealous lol.
> Congrats on the bracelet!  Glad you are so happy with it.


Thank you!!!



eagle1002us said:


> Are we talking about a US H boutique having scarves on sale?   (Congrats on the sale, BTW).


I'm in asia 


Hermes24Fbg said:


> I think they spray something in their boutiques that makes you want to return time after time to give them all of your money.


Yes they spray lots of that stuff in the air!!!


BridesdeGala said:


> Ummm, I know it wouldn't be proper to ask your exact location, but which continent on you on?
> In my neck of the woods, H never ever has anything on "sale". Yes, yes, H rules are meant to be broken, so anything is possible.


I'm located in asia


----------



## tabbi001

weN84 said:


> Scarves/ties are around 40-45% off retail and everything else is around 50% off. Items go on sale 2 years later, e.g., January 2017 sale will be items from S/S2015. That's the general guideline although I've seen one off current season item at the sale but like all things H, there's no rhyme or reason. Expect majority of sale items to be from 2 years past is a good rule. You can find January Winter sales here and June/July Summer sales here.


That sounds soooo awesome!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Good news for us all:  The new King of Prussia store will open on October 7.  Good news for me:  The Philadelphia Orchestra has reached a tentative agreement.  The strike might be over.  Now all I have to do is decide what to wear to an upcoming dinner party.


----------



## Cordeliere

Madam Bijoux said:


> Now all I have to do is decide what to wear to an upcoming dinner party.



I vote for the ring you refer to as Fat Albert.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

tabbi001 said:


> That sounds soooo awesome!!!


It is awesome.  You should go.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Cordeliere said:


> I vote for the ring you refer to as Fat Albert.


Good idea!  Fat Albert is overdue for a night out


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> Scarves/ties are around 40-45% off retail and everything else is around 50% off. Items go on sale 2 years later, e.g., January 2017 sale will be items from S/S2015. That's the general guideline although I've seen one off current season item at the sale but like all things H, there's no rhyme or reason. Expect majority of sale items to be from 2 years past is a good rule. You can find January Winter sales here and June/July Summer sales here.



So for fw2016 I would have to go to the 2018 summer sale? Yes I think my heart will be over it by then.

I am in the US. I thought the word sale was too good to be true


----------



## EmileH

Oh geez... the emails from the inlaws telling me that Paris is unsafe will be flying any moment now. [emoji849] I am planning to leave my 4 mill euro diamond at home this trip. I hope they don't target me for my farandole. [emoji23]


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh geez... the emails from the inlaws telling me that Paris is unsafe will be flying any moment now. [emoji849] I am planning to leave my 4 mill euro diamond at home this trip. I hope they don't target me for my farandole. [emoji23]



Maybe leave it in the vault this trip [emoji6]

I am glad no one was hurt and perhaps this will make them think about how much they share especially with all the kids around


----------



## etoupebirkin

I just read about KKW. No matter how much I dislike her style or what she represents, she did not deserve what happened to her. I also hope that the kids were not there, too. Where were her bodyguards? 

I also think much of what was taken is probably pretty hard to fence without cutting the stone(s). Especially true if they took her e-ring.


----------



## etoupebirkin

My second, far more cynical thought is that perhaps this might be a publicity stunt. Went over to the KKW celebrity thread and this thought is shared by many.


----------



## Cordeliere

That makes me sad for her.  Worst than losing the jewelry is the effect on her psyche.  How  can she ever feel safe again?  Even if she had a couple of bodyguards, could they withstand 5 with guns?  Will she have to hire an army to protect her?


----------



## EmileH

etoupebirkin said:


> My second, far more cynical thought is that perhaps this might be a publicity stunt. Went over to the KKW celebrity thread and this thought is shared by many.



It was my first thought too. I wouldn't put it past them. Where were the bodyguards? Maybe she will decide to fade from public life and live a quiet private life now? [emoji1317]


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> That makes me sad for her.  Worst than losing the jewelry is the effect on her psyche.  How  can she ever feel safe again?  Even if she had a couple of bodyguards, could they withstand 5 with guns?  Will she have to hire an army to protect her?



You are a far better person than I dear Cordie. I can't muster any sympathy for her or the rest of her family.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Being robbed is a violation no matter who the victim is.  If it was a publicity stunt, the hotel ought to sue her for at least 10 million U S dollars.  (I have no idea how this picture got into this post.)


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> Being robbed is a violation no matter who the victim is.  If it was a publicity stunt, the hotel ought to sue her for at least 10 million U S dollars.  (I have no idea how this picture got into this post.)



Beautiful rings Madame. 

I'm sure that even they know it would be a crime to fake something like that so it's probably true. I'll still place my sympathy elsewhere and hope that they decide to retreat to a more quiet existence.


----------



## Croisette7

Madam Bijoux said:


> Being robbed is a violation no matter who the victim is.  If it was a publicity stunt, the hotel ought to sue her for at least 10 million U S dollars.  (I have no idea how this picture got into this post.)


Gorgeous rings, *Madam!*


----------



## EmileH

Ok I feel somewhat bad for her. But still wish she would go away.

True to form, my 90 year old mil with the proper English accent called DH first thing this morning to say "dear, tell A not to go to Paris. It's not safe. That girl... I don't know her name... you know, the one with the big bottom.. was robbed."  [emoji849]


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok I feel somewhat bad for her. But still wish she would go away.
> 
> True to form, my 90 year old mil with the proper English accent called DH first thing this morning to say "dear, tell A not to go to Paris. It's not safe. That girl... I don't know her name... you know, the one with the big bottom.. was robbed."  [emoji849]


hahahah!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

I have to confess, I have a guilty secret. _(whispers, I watch Keeping up with the Ks) _I do not think they would stage this for PR, it's too awful and the poor concierge who was tied up and likely subdued with violence-I can't imagine even the diabolical PR machine that is their mother would want this to happen. 

I do hope that they will use this as a reminder to keep all the kids safe and tone down the amount of consumption/luxury they share. I don't begrudge them owning those things but I do think they are painting targets on the back of their Yeezy jackets. The youngest has had to move 3 times for security reasons. Having been robbed on the street several times in my college years, it's terrifying.

On a lighter note, if you guys still want to talk to me now that you know my shameful TV watching habits- I have a lovely week ahead working on a project for my dream client. All the pieces are coming together for a wonderful  week and it is my wedding anniversary today. I had a busy work weekend, spent yesterday lounging and napping with our cats and today I'm doing some prep and desk work. DH has some kind of surprise for me and will call me later with instructions. I hate surprises but he's done pretty well this year. 

I have been having Paris dreams and am getting excited though my trip is still 4 months away. In my dreams all sort of gorgeous H bags find me without waiting in the line at 8AM, let's hope that comes true as I do not like to rise early on vacation and I can't even imagine the response I will get from DH and my dad if I tell them the "process".  

Hope everyone has a lovely start to the week!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I have to confess, I have a guilty secret. _(whispers, I watch Keeping up with the Ks) _I do not think they would stage this for PR, it's too awful and the poor concierge who was tied up and likely subdued with violence-I can't imagine even the diabolical PR machine that is their mother would want this to happen.
> 
> I do hope that they will use this as a reminder to keep all the kids safe and tone down the amount of consumption/luxury they share. I don't begrudge them owning those things but I do think they are painting targets on the back of their Yeezy jackets. The youngest has had to move 3 times for security reasons. Having been robbed on the street several times in my college years, it's terrifying.
> 
> On a lighter note, if you guys still want to talk to me now that you know my shameful TV watching habits- I have a lovely week ahead working on a project for my dream client. All the pieces are coming together for a wonderful  week and it is my wedding anniversary today. I had a busy work weekend, spent yesterday lounging and napping with our cats and today I'm doing some prep and desk work. DH has some kind of surprise for me and will call me later with instructions. I hate surprises but he's done pretty well this year.
> 
> I have been having Paris dreams and am getting excited though my trip is still 4 months away. In my dreams all sort of gorgeous H bags find me without waiting in the line at 8AM, let's hope that comes true as I do not like to rise early on vacation and I can't even imagine the response I will get from DH and my dad if I tell them the "process".
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely start to the week!



Gasp! Mrs Owen! Say it isn't so! [emoji23]. 

Happy anniversary! Have a great week. So excited for you for your surprise and your work project.


----------



## cremel

Madam Bijoux said:


> Being robbed is a violation no matter who the victim is.  If it was a publicity stunt, the hotel ought to sue her for at least 10 million U S dollars.  (I have no idea how this picture got into this post.)



Beautiful !


----------



## cremel

Happy anniversary Mrs Owen!![emoji126][emoji485][emoji257]


----------



## cremel

LOL[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It was my first thought too. I wouldn't put it past them. Where were the bodyguards? Maybe she will decide to fade from public life and live a quiet private life now? [emoji1317]



I am not a big fun of K family. They are just too much for me.


----------



## cremel

I also don't understand why people are crazy about them and their life...


----------



## MSO13

cremel said:


> I also don't understand why people are crazy about them and their life...



I'm not crazy about them but I do watch for some reason, it's sort of interesting to watch the business of it unfold I guess and I suppose because I am rather introverted, I'm fascinated with their lack of inhibition and what they will share publicly. It says a lot about the future of "industry" when the most successful people are famous for nothing and then can put their name on almost anything. I've never really thought about why I watch but in recent seasons there has been more attention paid to their enterprises and that is what I'm most interested in. Kim's app is particularly fascinating, it's generated 50 million dollars in 12 months. Kylie's makeup is similarly successful and the record sell out model is similar to H's control of supply. 

For all the sociological ills they will no doubt leave as a legacy, they will be studied someday in business schools for social media driven marketing and follower engagement.


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm not crazy about them but I do watch for some reason, it's sort of interesting to watch the business of it unfold I guess and I suppose because I am rather introverted, I'm fascinated with their lack of inhibition and what they will share publicly. It says a lot about the future of "industry" when the most successful people are famous for nothing and then can put their name on almost anything. I've never really thought about why I watch but in recent seasons there has been more attention paid to their enterprises and that is what I'm most interested in. Kim's app is particularly fascinating, it's generated 50 million dollars in 12 months. Kylie's makeup is similarly successful and the record sell out model is similar to H's control of supply.
> 
> For all the sociological ills they will no doubt leave as a legacy, they will be studied someday in business schools for social media driven marketing and follower engagement.



Great point of view from business perspective. I don't have the eye to vision a business that has potential so I watched it once from an entertainment angel. I ended up stopping in the middle.

Probably MBA at Harvard university still cannot figure out how that family just took off within 12 months!! Within one year everything changed for them.


----------



## EmileH

Sadly I saw a Kanye for president bumper sticker last week. This is what we are coming to. [emoji849]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sadly I saw a Kanye for president bumper sticker last week. This is what we are coming to. [emoji849]



My goddess you always make me laugh!! [emoji23]


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sadly I saw a Kanye for president bumper sticker last week. This is what we are coming to. [emoji849]



If you check out the celebrity thread about them I would say we are in zero danger of that as a possibility, they are absolutely hated on tPF at least and it seems to be a bit of a cross section of the population. I'm a bit taken aback by the ill wishes to be honest but I won't jump into the fray either.


----------



## MadMadCat

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm not crazy about them but I do watch for some reason, it's sort of interesting to watch the business of it unfold I guess and I suppose because I am rather introverted, I'm fascinated with their lack of inhibition and what they will share publicly. It says a lot about the future of "industry" when the most successful people are famous for nothing and then can put their name on almost anything. I've never really thought about why I watch but in recent seasons there has been more attention paid to their enterprises and that is what I'm most interested in. Kim's app is particularly fascinating, it's generated 50 million dollars in 12 months. Kylie's makeup is similarly successful and the record sell out model is similar to H's control of supply.
> 
> For all the sociological ills they will no doubt leave as a legacy, they will be studied someday in business schools for social media driven marketing and follower engagement.



While i appreciate your point of view, i suspect most of the people who warch the Ks do it with the same spirit with which people watch car races: waiting for the big crash and pile up.
It is a horror (gory) story of some sort [emoji1]

Happy anniversary!!


----------



## Mindi B

MrsO, wishing you and MrO a very, very happy anniversary!  Can't wait to hear what his "surprise" is!


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsO, 
Happy Anniversary!!! Please post when you get your surprise. 

Gotta get ready for a Rosh Hashonah dinner. I made a sweet potato kugel. It's a recipe from a friend. I must have used all the bowls in my house. I used the shredder attachment to my Cuisinart for the first time. The recipe called for an enormous amount of sweet potatoes and apples. This friend's a good cook, but I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Croisette7 said:


> Gorgeous rings, *Madam!*


Many thanks, Pocketbook Pup and Croisette7!  
Happy Anniversary, MrsOwen3!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful rings Madame.
> 
> I'm sure that even they know it would be a crime to fake something like that so it's probably true. I'll still place my sympathy elsewhere and hope that they decide to retreat to a more quiet existence.


Many thanks, Pocketbook Pup!


----------



## tabbi001

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I have to confess, I have a guilty secret. _(whispers, I watch Keeping up with the Ks) _I do not think they would stage this for PR, it's too awful and the poor concierge who was tied up and likely subdued with violence-I can't imagine even the diabolical PR machine that is their mother would want this to happen.
> 
> I do hope that they will use this as a reminder to keep all the kids safe and tone down the amount of consumption/luxury they share. I don't begrudge them owning those things but I do think they are painting targets on the back of their Yeezy jackets. The youngest has had to move 3 times for security reasons. Having been robbed on the street several times in my college years, it's terrifying.
> 
> On a lighter note, if you guys still want to talk to me now that you know my shameful TV watching habits- I have a lovely week ahead working on a project for my dream client. All the pieces are coming together for a wonderful  week and it is my wedding anniversary today. I had a busy work weekend, spent yesterday lounging and napping with our cats and today I'm doing some prep and desk work. DH has some kind of surprise for me and will call me later with instructions. I hate surprises but he's done pretty well this year.
> 
> I have been having Paris dreams and am getting excited though my trip is still 4 months away. In my dreams all sort of gorgeous H bags find me without waiting in the line at 8AM, let's hope that comes true as I do not like to rise early on vacation and I can't even imagine the response I will get from DH and my dad if I tell them the "process".
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely start to the week!


Happy anniversary!!!



etoupebirkin said:


> MrsO,
> Happy Anniversary!!! Please post when you get your surprise.
> 
> Gotta get ready for a Rosh Hashonah dinner. I made a sweet potato kugel. It's a recipe from a friend. I must have used all the bowls in my house. I used the shredder attachment to my Cuisinart for the first time. The recipe called for an enormous amount of sweet potatoes and apples. This friend's a good cook, but I am keeping my fingers crossed.


Sounds yummy!!!



Madam Bijoux said:


> Being robbed is a violation no matter who the victim is.  If it was a publicity stunt, the hotel ought to sue her for at least 10 million U S dollars.  (I have no idea how this picture got into this post.)


I love your rings!


----------



## EmileH

Did anyone watch the hermes fashion show today? I found two things to obsess over. One was this sleek pendant that I saw go by a few times quickly. I couldn't get a great look at it but it seems interesting. The other is another leather skirt to obsess over.


----------



## cremel

cremel said:


> Beautiful ![/QUOTE
> 
> Edit: I meant to say that these rings are beautiful!!! Madam!! [emoji257]Not meant for the robbery. [emoji3]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Did anyone watch the hermes fashion show today? I found two things to obsess over. One was this sleek pendant that I saw go by a few times quickly. I couldn't get a great look at it but it seems interesting. The other is another leather skirt to obsess over.
> 
> View attachment 3483294
> View attachment 3483295



Love both pieces, and especially the leather skirt!!! Eye candy Ppup!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Did anyone watch the hermes fashion show today? I found two things to obsess over. One was this sleek pendant that I saw go by a few times quickly. I couldn't get a great look at it but it seems interesting. The other is another leather skirt to obsess over.
> 
> View attachment 3483294
> View attachment 3483295


Oh no- missed it! Did you receive an email reminder? I have in the past, but not for this show, so was having 'fun' at the dentist instead


----------



## EmileH

Scarf and Glove said:


> Oh no- missed it! Did you receive an email reminder? I have in the past, but not for this show, so was having 'fun' at the dentist instead



I didn't get an email but I started seeing photos on Instagram. I'm pretty sure it's online.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> I have to confess, I have a guilty secret. _(whispers, I watch Keeping up with the Ks) _I do not think they would stage this for PR,



Project Runway and Keeping up with the Ks.  I think I would rather watch tv with you than DH.  

I don't think it is for PR either.  First she could never wear the ring again.   And second, surely she saw what happened to Ryan Lochte when he filed a false crime report in another country.   

Happy anniversary.


----------



## scarf1

Happy anniversary Mrs O!  Look forward to a report of your surprise!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

tabbi001 said:


> Happy anniversary!!!
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy!!!
> 
> 
> I love your rings!


Thank you, Tabbi001


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> Project Runway and Keeping up with the Ks.  I think I would rather watch tv with you than DH.
> 
> I don't think it is for PR either.  First she could never wear the ring again.   And second, surely she saw what happened to Ryan Lochte when he filed a false crime report in another country.
> 
> Happy anniversary.



Wait for it... my DH watches this stuff with me. In return I watch millions of hours of sports-all sports and even attend games in exchange for ruling the remote and my terrible taste in TV.


----------



## MSO13

Hey Cafe,

I'm home early which equals my perfect Monday night date. DH surprised me with dinner at my favorite steak place-perfect for my very low carb week as I need to fit neatly into my leather pants this week. The cats surprised me with a very generous contribution to the Orange Savings account, they decided to forgo the organic treats for a few months so that I could have a happy anniversary  let's hope the store opening holds some goodies for me as it's burning a hole in my Jige as we speak. I think they would have gotten me a bag if only our store had not closed for a week (and they had any stock left which they didn't before the move) DH says if I get a B, they get a ride. I'll play along but there's no way I'm putting a cat with claws near any of my bags! 

I have another confession to make, DH was going to give me something else. From Cartier. But the fool (in love) that he is, he used a credit card that I pay  the bills for and I saw the charge so the surprise was blown. I was all set to put on my happy/surprised face and he duped me. I guess the Cartier is in hiding for a few months till my birthday which is definitely something to look forward. I like that it's for my 40th anyway, this is not a big anniversary in terms of numbers and I'm actually really looking forward to my birthday which I thought I would dread. But I'm in a good place, happy with where all my hard work has gotten me and it feels like the best kind of milestone and a badge of honor.

Anyway, I wish I had some photos of goodies instead of just a report of things to come and thank you all for the anniversary wishes! We had a great evening. I didn't get an outfit pic either but it was a good one, my new Chanel little black jacket over a black dress that's sort of a space age Holly Golightly style and my Nadege shoes. My jacket got quite a few stares, in a good way I think. It's very warm but I love it! It was my first wear and I'm going to get the sleeves shortened soon before it really becomes the weather to wear it. 

Happy New Year EB and anyone else that celebrates!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hey Cafe,
> 
> I'm home early which equals my perfect Monday night date. DH surprised me with dinner at my favorite steak place-perfect for my very low carb week as I need to fit neatly into my leather pants this week. The cats surprised me with a very generous contribution to the Orange Savings account, they decided to forgo the organic treats for a few months so that I could have a happy anniversary  let's hope the store opening holds some goodies for me as it's burning a hole in my Jige as we speak. I think they would have gotten me a bag if only our store had not closed for a week (and they had any stock left which they didn't before the move) DH says if I get a B, they get a ride. I'll play along but there's no way I'm putting a cat with claws near any of my bags!
> 
> I have another confession to make, DH was going to give me something else. From Cartier. But the fool (in love) that he is, he used a credit card that I pay  the bills for and I saw the charge so the surprise was blown. I was all set to put on my happy/surprised face and he duped me. I guess the Cartier is in hiding for a few months till my birthday which is definitely something to look forward. I like that it's for my 40th anyway, this is not a big anniversary in terms of numbers and I'm actually really looking forward to my birthday which I thought I would dread. But I'm in a good place, happy with where all my hard work has gotten me and it feels like the best kind of milestone and a badge of honor.
> 
> Anyway, I wish I had some photos of goodies instead of just a report of things to come and thank you all for the anniversary wishes! We had a great evening. I didn't get an outfit pic either but it was a good one, my new Chanel little black jacket over a black dress that's sort of a space age Holly Golightly style and my Nadege shoes. My jacket got quite a few stares, in a good way I think. It's very warm but I love it! It was my first wear and I'm going to get the sleeves shortened soon before it really becomes the weather to wear it.
> 
> Happy New Year EB and anyone else that celebrates!


Glad you had a great time!  Looking forward to the 7th.


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hey Cafe,
> 
> I'm home early which equals my perfect Monday night date. DH surprised me with dinner at my favorite steak place-perfect for my very low carb week as I need to fit neatly into my leather pants this week. The cats surprised me with a very generous contribution to the Orange Savings account, they decided to forgo the organic treats for a few months so that I could have a happy anniversary  let's hope the store opening holds some goodies for me as it's burning a hole in my Jige as we speak. I think they would have gotten me a bag if only our store had not closed for a week (and they had any stock left which they didn't before the move) DH says if I get a B, they get a ride. I'll play along but there's no way I'm putting a cat with claws near any of my bags!
> 
> I have another confession to make, DH was going to give me something else. From Cartier. But the fool (in love) that he is, he used a credit card that I pay  the bills for and I saw the charge so the surprise was blown. I was all set to put on my happy/surprised face and he duped me. I guess the Cartier is in hiding for a few months till my birthday which is definitely something to look forward. I like that it's for my 40th anyway, this is not a big anniversary in terms of numbers and I'm actually really looking forward to my birthday which I thought I would dread. But I'm in a good place, happy with where all my hard work has gotten me and it feels like the best kind of milestone and a badge of honor.
> 
> Anyway, I wish I had some photos of goodies instead of just a report of things to come and thank you all for the anniversary wishes! We had a great evening. I didn't get an outfit pic either but it was a good one, my new Chanel little black jacket over a black dress that's sort of a space age Holly Golightly style and my Nadege shoes. My jacket got quite a few stares, in a good way I think. It's very warm but I love it! It was my first wear and I'm going to get the sleeves shortened soon before it really becomes the weather to wear it.
> 
> Happy New Year EB and anyone else that celebrates!



Thanks for sharing with us Mrs O. [emoji3]glad you had a wonderful evening!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I have to confess, I have a guilty secret. _(whispers, I watch Keeping up with the Ks) _I do not think they would stage this for PR, it's too awful and the poor concierge who was tied up and likely subdued with violence-I can't imagine even the diabolical PR machine that is their mother would want this to happen.
> 
> I do hope that they will use this as a reminder to keep all the kids safe and tone down the amount of consumption/luxury they share. I don't begrudge them owning those things but I do think they are painting targets on the back of their Yeezy jackets. The youngest has had to move 3 times for security reasons. Having been robbed on the street several times in my college years, it's terrifying.
> 
> On a lighter note, if you guys still want to talk to me now that you know my shameful TV watching habits- I have a lovely week ahead working on a project for my dream client. All the pieces are coming together for a wonderful  week and it is my wedding anniversary today. I had a busy work weekend, spent yesterday lounging and napping with our cats and today I'm doing some prep and desk work. DH has some kind of surprise for me and will call me later with instructions. I hate surprises but he's done pretty well this year.
> 
> I have been having Paris dreams and am getting excited though my trip is still 4 months away. In my dreams all sort of gorgeous H bags find me without waiting in the line at 8AM, let's hope that comes true as I do not like to rise early on vacation and I can't even imagine the response I will get from DH and my dad if I tell them the "process".
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely start to the week!


Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> Glad you had a great time!  Looking forward to the 7th.



Me too Madam, perhaps we will see each other and dine in a tropical jungle?


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Did anyone watch the hermes fashion show today? I found two things to obsess over. One was this sleek pendant that I saw go by a few times quickly. I couldn't get a great look at it but it seems interesting. The other is another leather skirt to obsess over.
> 
> View attachment 3483294
> View attachment 3483295



Lovely items! The skirt is gorgeous, although I look terrible with that shape, so it does not tempt me (phew). The pendant, on the other hand...uhhhh....

Edit: I looked at the show and you truly picked some of the best items! It looks like the necklace is a thin chain with a stylized key hanging from it. I think I saw it also in a bracelet in one of the models.

I really liked also a long dress with a textured material, as if it was made of squares of different cloths, sleeveless and with a boat neck. I couldn't get a picture of it, though


----------



## cremel

I am about to stay away from work for one and a half weeks for a relaxing vacation with my family in Florida. Here it comes: Hurricane Matthew. I hope everything will be fine. Airlines started texting to me for "possible delays and cancellations". This is upsetting and it worries me.


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> I am about to stay away from work for one and a half weeks for a relaxing vacation with my family in Florida. Here it comes: Hurricane Matthew. I hope everything will be fine. Airlines started texting to me for "possible delays and cancellations". This is upsetting and it worries me.



When is your flight scheduled for?   And are you going to the east coast?


----------



## klynneann

cremel said:


> I am about to stay away from work for one and a half weeks for a relaxing vacation with my family in Florida. Here it comes: Hurricane Matthew. I hope everything will be fine. Airlines started texting to me for "possible delays and cancellations". This is upsetting and it worries me.


Ugh, Cremel - I hope it stays out to sea.    I would be upset and worried too.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> When is your flight scheduled for?   And are you going to the east coast?



Thursday to Florida.


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> I am about to stay away from work for one and a half weeks for a relaxing vacation with my family in Florida. Here it comes: Hurricane Matthew. I hope everything will be fine. Airlines started texting to me for "possible delays and cancellations". This is upsetting and it worries me.



Oh no! Hopefully it won't hit land, and it may lose strength in the meanwhile. Keep us posted!


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Thursday to Florida.



I hope you will be ok. I'm so sorry,


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Thursday to Florida.



Here on the west coast of Florida, we are scheduled for 20 mph winds on Thursday.  That is nothing like hurricane force winds.  And 20% chance of rain or less starting Thursday through all of next week.


----------



## Mindi B

By the weekend the main storm should be well north of Florida--we're expecting it here, near NYC, on Saturday and Sunday.  Be of good cheer. cremel!  I think you are going to be just fine.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> I am about to stay away from work for one and a half weeks for a relaxing vacation with my family in Florida. Here it comes: Hurricane Matthew. I hope everything will be fine. Airlines started texting to me for "possible delays and cancellations". This is upsetting and it worries me.


Bummer!


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> Lovely items! The skirt is gorgeous, although I look terrible with that shape, so it does not tempt me (phew). The pendant, on the other hand...uhhhh....
> 
> Edit: I looked at the show and you truly picked some of the best items! It looks like the necklace is a thin chain with a stylized key hanging from it. I think I saw it also in a bracelet in one of the models.
> 
> I really liked also a long dress with a textured material, as if it was made of *squares of different cloths*, sleeveless and with a boat neck. I couldn't get a picture of it, though


A patchwork effect?  I am intrigued.   And seeing the pendant close up would be nice.  Could you tell whether it was gold or silver?


----------



## cremel

Thank you all for thinking of us. We are waiting on the message from the airlines. If they cancel the flight then we cannot go.


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> A patchwork effect?  I am intrigued.   And seeing the pendant close up would be nice.  Could you tell whether it was gold or silver?



"Patchwork" probably does not represent it very clearly. The color was uniform, it was just a change of texture AS IF they were different pieces, but i doubt they were. It was very simple.

The necklce was Gold, certainly gold. 

I thought it was interesting because i have been making necklaces for myself for many years, using different materials. A few years ago i used antique keys as pendants. I used a thin strip of suede or leather to hang them.

Later i noticed Uno de 50 made pendants with keys, and now H. Of course H's key is beautiful and stylized. The Uno de 50's key pendant looked a lot like the key of an old Spanish cellar, with an almost organic vibe. 

The ones i used for my own necklaces ranged from very rustic, rusted iron keys to the most ornate bronze keys. 

Same object, very different looks.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Me too Madam, perhaps we will see each other and dine in a tropical jungle?


I hope so


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> "Patchwork" probably does not represent it very clearly. The color was uniform, it was just a change of texture AS IF they were different pieces, but i doubt they were. It was very simple.
> 
> The necklce was Gold, certainly gold.
> 
> I thought it was interesting because i have been making necklaces for myself for many years, using different materials. A few years ago i used antique keys as pendants. I used a thin strip of suede or leather to hang them.
> 
> Later i noticed Uno de 50 made pendants with keys, and now H. Of course H's key is beautiful and stylized. The Uno de 50's key pendant looked a lot like the key of an old Spanish cellar, with an almost organic vibe.
> 
> The ones i used for my own necklaces ranged from very rustic, rusted iron keys to the most ornate bronze keys.
> 
> Same object, very different looks.



I missed the update to your post. Yes it looked like a key to me too. I'll have to go back to see the dress.  I really like some of the ready to wear. They are stepping up their game. I will probably have to forego a skirt for now but I'm hoping for at least one or two pieces.


I'm excited about this suit from the Chanel show. Wouldn't it look great with my colvert Kelly?
View attachment 3484482


----------



## tabbi001

cremel said:


> I am about to stay away from work for one and a half weeks for a relaxing vacation with my family in Florida. Here it comes: Hurricane Matthew. I hope everything will be fine. Airlines started texting to me for "possible delays and cancellations". This is upsetting and it worries me.



I hope it stays away! Stay safe!


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I missed the update to your post. Yes it looked like a key to me too. I'll have to go back to see the dress.  I really like some of the ready to wear. They are stepping up their game. I will probably have to forego a skirt for now but I'm hoping for at least one or two pieces.
> 
> 
> I'm excited about this suit from the Chanel show. Wouldn't it look great with my colvert Kelly?
> View attachment 3484482


Did you see the white dress/skirt with pleated details? Is that similar to the leather skirt you wanted? Only it doesn't look like it's leather. If it came in some other fabric but same silhouette, you might come to like it as well


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> Did you see the white dress/skirt with pleated details? Is that similar to the leather skirt you wanted? Only it doesn't look like it's leather. If it came in some other fabric but same silhouette, you might come to like it as well



I did. It's pretty. I actually think I like the black leather skirt for spring even more. The SA for the Hermes rtw event at my local store was wearing something similar from a past season and I loved it. Even more than the pleated skirt. So I sure the right skirt will come along some day. [emoji16]


----------



## EmileH

The chanel suit didn't load. Here it is.


----------



## EmileH

Am I the last person on earth to know about this: apparently this is lily rose depp who Wikipedia tells me is the 17 year old daughter of Johnny depp. I asked DH if he thought she practiced this facial expression and he explained to me that this is resting b#+%h face. It's a thing? Really? I wonder if I should practice it. Or maybe get more Botox? It seems like the look might ward off any nonsense to which others might seek to subject one. I might try it.


----------



## tabbi001

I think some women are actually "gifted" with having a resting b*tch face. It almost guarantees that anyone who attempts to interact with you will have a genuine concern. Otherwise, those who will only bug/annoy you maybe deterred. Remember Meryl Streep in the Devil wears Prada? Perfect! 

And beautiful jacket! Go get it


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Am I the last person on earth to know about this: apparently this is lily rose depp who Wikipedia tells me is the 17 year old daughter of Johnny depp. I asked DH if he thought she practiced this facial expression and he explained to me that this is resting b#+%h face. It's a thing? Really? I wonder if I should practice it. Or maybe get more Botox? It seems like the look might ward off any nonsense to which others might seek to subject one. I might try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484500


I have a b*&ch face that I mostly use when I'm walking around the city (any city) to ward off crazies, weirdos, druggies, and lewd men.    Although I have to say, I don't think about "putting it on" - it just happens lol.  I didn't know it was a "thing" either, and I don't think I would have recognized her expression as such.  Too funny.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> "Patchwork" probably does not represent it very clearly. The color was uniform, it was just a change of texture AS IF they were different pieces, but i doubt they were. It was very simple.
> 
> The necklce was Gold, certainly gold.
> 
> I thought it was interesting because i have been making necklaces for myself for many years, using different materials. A few years ago i used antique keys as pendants. I used a thin strip of suede or leather to hang them.
> 
> Later i noticed Uno de 50 made pendants with keys, and now H. Of course H's key is beautiful and stylized. The Uno de 50's key pendant looked a lot like the key of an old Spanish cellar, with an almost organic vibe.
> 
> The ones i used for my own necklaces ranged from very rustic, rusted iron keys to the most ornate bronze keys.
> 
> Same object, very different looks.



A few times a year I get into a beading frenzy and will work 12 hours straight if necessary to get the necklace right.    I get beads either at shows or Bedazzled.   I don't see as many artist glass beads available as I did so the necklaces are simpler and of course, cheaper.   But I miss the color harmonies prompted by a humongous center bead set in a multi-strand necklace.  I can see why seniors take up quilting.   Working out patterns and color coordination/harmonies is really relaxing. 

You have taken necklaces to the next level by moving beyond beads.   I like Uno de 50 bracelets and rings -- I have a chunky bracelet by them.   The key designs sound great.   Innovative.  And any movement might make the keys chime a little bit, a plus.  I will have to search Uno de 50 for that key design, I'd like to see it -- and, anything of yours.   My necklaces are probably not as visually arresting as yours.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The chanel suit didn't load. Here it is.
> 
> View attachment 3484496


Is the skirt a culotte?  Seems to be split down the middle.  Stylistically, that'd be fine.   Is it a wool tweed?   

Honestly, as nice as the suit is I think you'd get tons more wear out of a well-cut black leather skirt.   A good cut would make it elegant but the leather makes it sporty.   So, it becomes a really stylish skirt that can be dressed up or down.  Think of the variety of shoes and boots you can pair with it!   Leather is such a contemporary fabric, too, it's "of the moment." 

I think the accessories of the blue tweed suit are trying to give it a casual vibe but a tailored suit (and that suit is finely tailored, just look at the sleeves and shoulders) to me cancels out the casual effect.  And, the blue color is more limiting compared with black.  
Hang on till you get to Paris.  You will kick yourself if you see something you've never even imagined before and you can't get it b/c you got something in the U.S.   The U.S. stock will be here before you go and it'll  probably be here after you come back.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

cremel said:


> I am about to stay away from work for one and a half weeks for a relaxing vacation with my family in Florida. Here it comes: Hurricane Matthew. I hope everything will be fine. Airlines started texting to me for "possible delays and cancellations". This is upsetting and it worries me.


So sorry to hear this Cremel, but hopefully all we be well.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The chanel suit didn't load. Here it is.
> 
> View attachment 3484496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE



Sorry but I agree with Eagle.
The short sleeves on the jacket are also throwing me off as that seems more casual.


----------



## EmileH

Thanks for the advice guys. The leather skirt and the suit are spring 2017 so I will have time to mull it over (and save up.) The suit is a lighter weight tweed for spring. The skirt has a zipper front. It's not culottes. I have three black Chanel jackets and one navy. So I think I'm set for black for the duration. [emoji23]


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Am I the last person on earth to know about this: apparently this is lily rose depp who Wikipedia tells me is the 17 year old daughter of Johnny depp. I asked DH if he thought she practiced this facial expression and he explained to me that this is resting b#+%h face. It's a thing? Really? I wonder if I should practice it. Or maybe get more Botox? It seems like the look might ward off any nonsense to which others might seek to subject one. I might try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484500



Yes RBF is a thing and I have it.  ha ha  The passage of time and gravity contribute to it for me..   There were a bunch of you tube videos about it over the last couple of years.  Everyone assumes you are unhappy or annoyed or judgmental.  Face reading software says it is faint contempt.  Kanye West is the prototype for male RBF.  Do not practice it.  Don't ever let your face go there for the first time if you can avoid it.  It is not a good thing.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Yes RBF is a thing and I have it.  ha ha  The passage of time and gravity contribute to it for me..   There were a bunch of you tube videos about it over the last couple of years.  Everyone assumes you are unhappy or annoyed or judgmental.  Face reading software says it is faint contempt.  Kanye West is the prototype for male RBF.  Do not practice it.  Don't ever let your face go there for the first time if you can avoid it.  It is not a good thing.



I'm kind of reading it as "don't f@&# with me face. Don't even think about f#*&@ing with me." And at the moment I'm finding that very appealing. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Yes RBF is a thing and I have it.  ha ha  The passage of time and gravity contribute to it for me..   There were a bunch of you tube videos about it over the last couple of years.  Everyone assumes you are unhappy or annoyed or judgmental.  Face reading software says it is faint contempt.  Kanye West is the prototype for male RBF.  Do not practice it.  Don't ever let your face go there for the first time if you can avoid it.  It is not a good thing.



And by the way, you don't have it. Your resting face is friendly but dignified. [emoji4]

Darn shouldn't put a smiley face.  Is the an emoji for RBF?

I think I found it [emoji19]


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm kind of reading it as "don't f@&# with me face. Don't even think about f#*&@ing with me." And at the moment I'm finding that very appealing. [emoji23][emoji23]


Yes! That's how I use it.


----------



## periogirl28

May I just contribute to the RBF discussion and say it can be very useful. Just last week I came round the garden square to see one guy on the lookout and his accomplice trying very amateurly (is this a word?) to steal a motorbike by whacking at the lock with a screwdriver. I stared at the guys for 2 seconds and they then rushed on their scooter and left. In case you think it's foolhardy, this was a bright day at 2.30 pm, with a outdoor cafe just there and big tourists groups, one of which just then came by 30 seconds later. I live near places of historic interest, with high police presence because it's near a royal home. Nevertheless, I got a good scolding from 9 year old DS, and DH, later that night. I'll like to think the RBF saved someone their bike!


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> May I just contribute to the RBF discussion and say it can be very useful. Just last week I came round the garden square to see one guy on the lookout and his accomplice trying very amateurly (is this a word?) to steal a motorbike by whacking at the lock with a screwdriver. I stared at the guys for 2 seconds and they then rushed on their scooter and left. In case you think it's foolhardy, this was a bright day at 2.30 pm, with a outdoor cafe just there and big tourists groups, one of which just then came by 30 seconds later. I live near places of historic interest, with high police presence because it's near a royal home. Nevertheless, I got a good scolding from 9 year old DS, and DH, later that night. I'll like to think the RBF saved someone their bike!



Excellent use of RBF. Good for you. I think I need to cultivate this skill.


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Excellent use of RBF. Good for you. I think I need to cultivate this skill.



Use only when necessary.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I missed the update to your post. Yes it looked like a key to me too. I'll have to go back to see the dress.  I really like some of the ready to wear. They are stepping up their game. I will probably have to forego a skirt for now but I'm hoping for at least one or two pieces.
> 
> 
> I'm excited about this suit from the Chanel show. Wouldn't it look great with my colvert Kelly?
> View attachment 3484482



This is suit is gorgeous. Is it a slit in the front of the skirt? It may make it a tad less usable  T



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Am I the last person on earth to know about this: apparently this is lily rose depp who Wikipedia tells me is the 17 year old daughter of Johnny depp. I asked DH if he thought she practiced this facial expression and he explained to me that this is resting b#+%h face. It's a thing? Really? I wonder if I should practice it. Or maybe get more Botox? It seems like the look might ward off any nonsense to which others might seek to subject one. I might try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484500



I was not aware of the existence of a definition for that expression, but I've seen it in practice on many women's faces!! I also think it is more of a European thing than a US thing. It reminded me of the movie "French Kiss" when Meg Ryan asks Kevin Kline about the pout that some French women wear


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> A few times a year I get into a beading frenzy and will work 12 hours straight if necessary to get the necklace right.    I get beads either at shows or Bedazzled.   I don't see as many artist glass beads available as I did so the necklaces are simpler and of course, cheaper.   But I miss the color harmonies prompted by a humongous center bead set in a multi-strand necklace.  I can see why seniors take up quilting.   Working out patterns and color coordination/harmonies is really relaxing.
> 
> You have taken necklaces to the next level by moving beyond beads.   I like Uno de 50 bracelets and rings -- I have a chunky bracelet by them.   The key designs sound great.   Innovative.  And any movement might make the keys chime a little bit, a plus.  I will have to search Uno de 50 for that key design, I'd like to see it -- and, anything of yours.   My necklaces are probably not as visually arresting as yours.



you're too kind and too modest, Eagle! My necklaces are usually quite simple. I use natural stones almost exclusively, in multistrand or in very chunky necklaces.
It is a periodic activity for me. I go years without beading, and then all of a sudden I have the need to come up with something. It is directly related to my level of stress, beading helps me deal with difficult situation. It is my good place.

Ths is the Uno de 50 key necklace (credit to their website):


I like their designs but I was told their piece would not tarnish...they do!


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> This is suit is gorgeous. Is it a slit in the front of the skirt? It may make it a tad less usable  T
> 
> 
> 
> I was not aware of the existence of a definition for that expression, but I've seen it in practice on many women's faces!! I also think it is more of a European thing than a US thing. It reminded me of the movie "French Kiss" when Meg Ryan asks Kevin Kline about the pout that some French women wear



Oh yes. I know exactly the scene of which you speak. Love that movie. I had to stay at the George V just once in my life because of that movie.  I was disappointed that it wasn't anything like the movie.

The slit is a zipper that can be zipped closed


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And by the way, you don't have it. Your resting face is friendly but dignified.



You are so sweet.  Thank you.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm kind of reading it as "don't f@&# with me face. Don't even think about f#*&@ing with me." And at the moment I'm finding that very appealing. [emoji23][emoji23]



Here is a tip.  RBF is more a mouth thing.  DFWM is more an eyes thing.  Glaring is not as damaging to your face as frowning IMHO.  Eye intensity scares people.  Their reaction is "anything but just don't look at me that way."


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh yes. I know exactly the scene of which you speak. Love that movie. I had to stay at the George V just once in my life because of that movie.  I was disappointed that it wasn't anything like the movie.
> 
> The slit is a zipper that can be zipped closed



Good about the zipper! I actually like the short sleeves in spring/summer jackets.They were quite common 20 years ago, and then disappeared. I loved to have suits that I could wear in the summer without cooking.

Somehow, I am always a bit disappointed with hotels I see in movies. I think they film in the royal suite, not in the room I book from the web


----------



## MadMadCat

Cordeliere said:


> Here is a tip.  RBF is more a mouth thing.  DFWM is more an eyes thing.  Glaring is not as damaging to your face as frowning IMHO.  Eye intensity scares people.  Their reaction is "anything but just don't look at me that way."



I agree 100%. My mom has the RBF face, naturally. That has not been helping her in life. She never gets away with asking a favor to someone she does not know (something like "excuse me, do you happen to have change to break $1?") People perceive her as cold and they don't go an extra inch to help her. It also makes everything she says much harsher.

I, on the other hand, I have a DFWM developed with years of working in a 99% male environment, where women were (are?) underestimated. I also use it when I do public presentation and speeches. It is the quickest way to make someone in the room stop chatting.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> You are so sweet.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a tip.  RBF is more a mouth thing.  DFWM is more an eyes thing.  Glaring is not as damaging to your face as frowning IMHO.  Eye intensity scares people.  Their reaction is "anything but just don't look at me that way."



Ok thanks for the tip. I'll work on that. 



MadMadCat said:


> Good about the zipper! I actually like the short sleeves in spring/summer jackets.They were quite common 20 years ago, and then disappeared. I loved to have suits that I could wear in the summer without cooking.
> 
> Somehow, I am always a bit disappointed with hotels I see in movies. I think they film in the royal suite, not in the room I book from the web



So true.


----------



## MadMadCat

All photos credit of the H website:

This is the pendant and I really like the dress, too.



This is the gorgeous skirt that PPBP is considering, with the bracelet associated to the pendant



and this is the dress I like


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> All photos credit of the H website:
> 
> This is the pendant and I really like the dress, too.
> View attachment 3485084
> 
> 
> This is the gorgeous skirt that PPBP is considering, with the bracelet associated to the pendant
> View attachment 3485085
> 
> 
> and this is the dress I like
> View attachment 3485086



Thank you for finding these! You are awesome. I really love the skirt. The SA at the rtw event at my local store was wearing one in brown from a past season and it was similar in shape to this black one. I think I like this even better than the pleated one. It's also probably less expensive. The pleated one with the silk was the most expensive skirt they had because of the workmanship involved. I also love the jewelry. Something to look forward to.


----------



## Mindi B

RBF is a mildly amusing observation.  It is also yet another example of how our society polices every single thing about women.  We must have a certain body type with very specific features (big this, small that, flat the other thing), appropriate makeup (a celeb choosing not to wear cosmetics is headline news?), a well-chosen hair style (no "mom hair," gasp).  Our clothing must thread the needle every day: not too sexy but not too dowdy and fashionable but age-appropriate but tasteful. . . . Now even our natural facial expression, that thing that, by definition, _nobody thinks about_, is supposed to be curated to be . . . what?  Attractive?  Approachable?  Youthful?  Because Heaven forbid that any woman, ever, doesn't meet the aesthetic expectations of the rest of the world.  Yes, I understand that if someone seems to be glowering, this can be off-putting.  But only for women is facial expression such an "issue" that it has been given its own, disrespectful title.  To summarize my opinion: phooey on RBF.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you for finding these! You are awesome. I really love the skirt. The SA at the rtw event at my local store was wearing one in brown from a past season and it was similar in shape to this black one. I think I like this even better than the pleated one. It's also probably less expensive. The pleated one with the silk was the most expensive skirt they had because of the workmanship involved. I also love the jewelry. Something to look forward to.



yes, this skirt is timeless and more usable than the pleated one. The pleated one is a show stopper for sure, but this is something you'll be wearing for many many years to come.
The leather looks so supple and gorgeous, it must also feel good to wear, besides looking good!


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> RBF is a mildly amusing observation.  It is also yet another example of how our society polices every single thing about women.  We must have a certain body type with very specific features (big this, small that, flat the other thing), appropriate makeup (a celeb choosing not to wear cosmetics is headline news?), a well-chosen hair style (no "mom hair," gasp).  Our clothing must thread the needle every day: not too sexy but not too dowdy and fashionable but age-appropriate but tasteful. . . . Now even our natural facial expression, that thing that, by definition, _nobody thinks about_, is supposed to be curated to be . . . what?  Attractive?  Approachable?  Youthful?  Because Heaven forbid that any woman, ever, doesn't meet the aesthetic expectations of the rest of the world.  Yes, I understand that if someone seems to be glowering, this can be off-putting.  But only for women is facial expression such an "issue" that it has been given its own, disrespectful title.  To summarize my opinion: phooey on RBF.



Well after dealing with all of that and more I'm a B. So I might as well adopt the face. [emoji23]


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> RBF is a mildly amusing observation.  It is also yet another example of how our society polices every single thing about women.  We must have a certain body type with very specific features (big this, small that, flat the other thing), appropriate makeup (a celeb choosing not to wear cosmetics is headline news?), a well-chosen hair style (no "mom hair," gasp).  Our clothing must thread the needle every day: not too sexy but not too dowdy and fashionable but age-appropriate but tasteful. . . . Now even our natural facial expression, that thing that, by definition, _nobody thinks about_, is supposed to be curated to be . . . what?  Attractive?  Approachable?  Youthful?  Because Heaven forbid that any woman, ever, doesn't meet the aesthetic expectations of the rest of the world.  Yes, I understand that if someone seems to be glowering, this can be off-putting.  But only for women is facial expression such an "issue" that it has been given its own, disrespectful title.  To summarize my opinion: phooey on RBF.



Lighten up Mindi.   It is applied to males and females both.  As I mentioned before, Kayne West is the poster child for RBF.   

As an owner of an RBF, i scare and intimidate people.  I don't even like looking at myself when my face settles into RBF.  I don't consider it a feminist issue.  I consider it an interpersonal issue.  I don't want to scare people away just because gravity caught up with me.  

Body languages signals even to ones self.  In my forties, I developed bags under my eyes.  It made me feel tired looking at them every morning.  I had my eyes done and I no longer felt tired when I looked in the mirror.  When I look at my RBF, I don't like the cranky person I see.   I want to avoid that person.  Your body language sends messages to your brain.   Standing confident makes people feel confident.   Smiling actually helps people feel happier.  Trying to remember to keep a pleasant expression on my face is no worse than trying to maintain good posture.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Lighten up Mindi.   It is applied to males and females both.  As I mentioned before, Kayne West is the poster child for RBF.
> 
> As an owner of an RBF, i scare and intimidate people.  I don't even like looking at myself when my face settles into RBF.  I don't consider it a feminist issue.  I consider it an interpersonal issue.  I don't want to scare people away just because gravity caught up with me.
> 
> Body languages signals even to ones self.  In my forties, I developed bags under my eyes.  It made me feel tired looking at them every morning.  I had my eyes done and I no longer felt tired when I looked in the mirror.  When I look at my RBF, I don't like the cranky person I see.   I want to avoid that person.  Your body language sends messages to your brain.   Standing confident makes people feel confident.   Smiling actually helps people feel happier.  Trying to remember to keep a pleasant expression on my face is no worse than trying to maintain good posture.



You are so good....and so right. I'll try to only use the glare when absolutely necessary.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, we will have to agree to disagree on this one, Cordeliere.  The phrase is primarily applied to women (thus the B component) and, to me, it is absolutely a feminist issue.  So, of course you may feel free to police yourself if you find it appropriate, but with respect, I choose not to "lighten up."


----------



## Mindi B

P.S.  Just an interesting side note: just recently, the long-accepted research finding that making a facial expression associated with a specific emotion actually induces that emotion--for example, that smiling makes people feel happier--has proven impossible to replicate.  So avoiding RBF may not, in and of itself, lead one to feeling less like a B.  I can't speak to the general effectiveness of smiling on those around us, but in most cases, I strive to be less than concerned about whether my appearance is acceptable to others.  As long as I am conforming to public decency laws.


----------



## Cordeliere

I respect your choice not to lighten up.  I do want to say one more thing about it.   My understand is that the issue with RBF for people that have it is that their body language signals to other people an emotion that they don't actually feel.  It is an incongruence between the exterior and interior.  So for me it is not an appearance thing, it is a communication thing.  I choose to as you say "police" myself because I want to be congruent, not incongruent.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you.  Duly noted.  As an Introvert, I think the interpersonal implications of RBF are relatively ego-syntonic for me, so I overlooked the incongruence component.


----------



## EmileH

See, I don't think I actually covey the *****iness that dwells inside me. Some might disagree. But I'd like to be able to say it without words. [emoji23]

Onto another topic. I need help from some of our more fashion forward edgy members. I am wondering what you think of these shoes versus heavy loafers as a comfortable pair of walking shoes to wear with jeans pants or even tights and a skirt.

http://www.scarosso.com/en/women/sh...NKBLAPOLI.html?cgid=women-shoes-monks#start=1


----------



## MadMadCat

Cordeliere said:


> I respect your choice not to lighten up.  I do want to say one more thing about it.   My understand is that the issue with RBF for people that have it is that their body language signals to other people an emotion that they don't actually feel.  It is an incongruence between the exterior and interior.  So for me it is not an appearance thing, it is a communication thing.  I choose to as you say "police" myself because I want to be congruent, not incongruent.



I support this; there is a big difference between people who decide to use the RBF as a posture and those who - for some mix of physical features - end up with it. Being disliked for just being is not a pleasant experience.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Yes RBF is a thing and I have it.  ha ha  The passage of time and gravity contribute to it for me..   There were a bunch of you tube videos about it over the last couple of years.  Everyone assumes you are unhappy or annoyed or judgmental.  Face reading software says it is faint contempt.  Kanye West is the prototype for male RBF.  Do not practice it.  Don't ever let your face go there for the first time if you can avoid it.  It is not a good thing.



During my breakup with my ex boyfriend, I probably was obviously upset.  That b^%# face was turned on "naturally". And during that period I stopped greeting people in the morning too and I even had that face on when going to the cafeteria to fetch lunch. At one point one of my colleagues Mr xxx Johnson queried" who made you so mad all these days? Is everything all right?". Oh well. [emoji23][emoji28]

And thank you Capri for thinking of us. Lots of rescheduling will be happening today and tomorrow. It's a chain reaction: flights, car rental, hotel , show time , day care schedule...[emoji848]


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> During my breakup with my ex boyfriend, I probably was obviously upset.  That b^%# face was turned on "naturally". And during that period I stopped greeting people in the morning too and I even had that face on when going to the cafeteria to fetch lunch. At one point one of my colleagues Mr xxx Johnson queried" who made you so mad all these days? Is everything all right?". Oh well. [emoji23][emoji28]
> 
> And thank you Capri for thinking of us. Lots of rescheduling will be happening today and tomorrow. It's a chain reaction: flights, car rental, hotel , show time , day care schedule...[emoji848]



I'm so sorry that your vacation was messed up. I suppose it's better now than to be stranded there if there is a storm. But it still stinks.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm so sorry that your vacation was messed up. I suppose it's better now than to be stranded there if there is a storm. But it still stinks.



Yes indeed.


----------



## cremel

Ppup regarding shoes, for comfort I found Tyran Rose design gives you that. Some of her loafers are also good looking. Want to go check those before making decision on this pair?

Sorry Ppup but I am not that into this pair.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Ppup regarding shoes, for comfort I found Tyran Rose design gives you that. Some of her loafers are also good looking. Want to go check those before making decision on this pair?
> 
> Sorry Ppup but I am not that into this pair.



Thank you for your honest opinion!


----------



## cremel

By the way when I bought my Tyran Rose pair I didn't know she was a doctor. Only learned that later. Then it seemed to make sense to me that why her shoes are good for walking around. She was a orthopedic surgeon.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> See, I don't think I actually covey the *****iness that dwells inside me. Some might disagree. But I'd like to be able to say it without words. [emoji23]
> 
> Onto another topic. I need help from some of our more fashion forward edgy members. I am wondering what you think of these shoes versus heavy loafers as a comfortable pair of walking shoes to wear with jeans pants or even tights and a skirt.
> 
> http://www.scarosso.com/en/women/sh...NKBLAPOLI.html?cgid=women-shoes-monks#start=1



*** I am not fashion forward - can I play, too?  (if not, disregard) ***

I think they're a great pair of shoes. They look fantastic.I have seen monks/brogues/oxford a lot this season, worn with wide legged pants - very Katherine Hepburn - or with ankle pants.

Since you specify "walking shoes" and "even with tights and a skirt" I would like to make a couple of observations, if I may.

- the weight: personally I think that for walking a lot, shoes with a rubber sole and lighter in weight work best. I have a pair of Churches' brogues that are built like tanks, but that also feel as if I'm wearing tanks around my feet when I walk. I wouldn't want to use them for extensive walking. Of course, when I say "walk" I think about a whole day of sightseeing in Paris, for instance 

- the raise on the foot. I find that to be flattering, the shoes can raise on the foot up to a point. What this point is depends a lot on the shape of the foot and leg, therefore is very personal. If it was me, I'd like to try them on before assuming that they look good with tights and a skirt. Since there is no modeling picture, it is hard to figure out.

Said that, from the "fashion" point of view, they are gorgeous.


----------



## Mindi B

MadMadCat said:


> I support this; there is a big difference between people who decide to use the RBF as a posture and those who - for some mix of physical features - end up with it. Being disliked for just being is not a pleasant experience.



I actually agree with this completely, MadMadCat.  It's just that my response to it is that people should stop judging others based on their resting facial expression, rather than that those with a somber resting facial expression should worry about adjusting it to make it more acceptable or cheery or what have you.  The latter approach seems to me a bit of a slippery slope that begins with women being told to "smile" and ends with the idea that any female person over a size 6 needs to wear black muumuus exclusively.  However, I acknowledge that some snap judgments based on elements of appearance are inevitable, so we each need to decide what we want to present to the great unwashed.


----------



## Mindi B

PbP. MadMadCat's shoe review was spot-on.  The style is neat and chic and close to timeless, but whether they would work as well with a skirt as with trousers does depend on one's gams.  I, the owner of rather trunk-like gams, am particularly obsessive about this.


----------



## Mindi B

cremel, weather-related adjustments to travel are miserable, but hopefully your advance knowledge will help you avoid too much of a hassle during the actual trip.  Hoping the necessary changes can be smoothly arranged.


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> I actually agree with this completely, MadMadCat.  It's just that my response to it is that people should stop judging others based on their resting facial expression, rather than that those with a somber resting facial expression should worry about adjusting it to make it more acceptable or cheery or what have you.  The latter approach seems to me a bit of a slippery slope that begins with women being told to "smile" and ends with the idea that any female person over a size 6 needs to wear black muumuus exclusively.  However, I acknowledge that some snap judgments based on elements of appearance are inevitable, so we each need to decide what we want to present to the great unwashed.



We have (humans) have been trained by hundreds of thousands of years of experience to make a judgement about someone in the first few seconds. I think it will take at least a few thousand years to change that.


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> cremel, weather-related adjustments to travel are miserable, but hopefully your advance knowledge will help you avoid too much of a hassle during the actual trip.  Hoping the necessary changes can be smoothly arranged.



Thank you very much Midi.  

I found this cafe extremely friendly and cozy.  I value all your advices and your caring.  

Hopefully one day I will be able to meet some of you in person. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

MadMadCat said:


> We have (humans) have been trained by hundreds of thousands of years of experience to make a judgement about someone in the first few seconds. I think it will take at least a few thousand years to change that.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> Lots of rescheduling will be happening today and tomorrow. It's a chain reaction: flights, car rental, hotel , show time , day care schedule...[emoji848]



It is upsetting, but it is just inconvenience.The good news are that everyone is safe and soon you'll be able to enjoy your vacation!


----------



## cremel

MadMadCat said:


> It is upsetting, but it is just inconvenience.The good news are that everyone is safe and soon you'll be able to enjoy your vacation!



Thank you my dear friend. I will report back once we are in Florida. Until then lots of unknowns.


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> *** I am not fashion forward - can I play, too?  (if not, disregard) ***
> 
> I think they're a great pair of shoes. They look fantastic.I have seen monks/brogues/oxford a lot this season, worn with wide legged pants - very Katherine Hepburn - or with ankle pants.
> 
> Since you specify "walking shoes" and "even with tights and a skirt" I would like to make a couple of observations, if I may.
> 
> - the weight: personally I think that for walking a lot, shoes with a rubber sole and lighter in weight work best. I have a pair of Churches' brogues that are built like tanks, but that also feel as if I'm wearing tanks around my feet when I walk. I wouldn't want to use them for extensive walking. Of course, when I say "walk" I think about a whole day of sightseeing in Paris, for instance
> 
> - the raise on the foot. I find that to be flattering, the shoes can raise on the foot up to a point. What this point is depends a lot on the shape of the foot and leg, therefore is very personal. If it was me, I'd like to try them on before assuming that they look good with tights and a skirt. Since there is no modeling picture, it is hard to figure out.
> 
> Said that, from the "fashion" point of view, they are gorgeous.





Mindi B said:


> PbP. MadMadCat's shoe review was spot-on.  The style is neat and chic and close to timeless, but whether they would work as well with a skirt as with trousers does depend on one's gams.  I, the owner of rather trunk-like gams, am particularly obsessive about this.



Thanks for the reviews ladies. I think I'm going to need to play a bit and see what works. Will report back.


----------



## Mindi B

MadMadCat said:


> We have (humans) have been trained by hundreds of thousands of years of experience to make a judgement about someone in the first few seconds. I think it will take at least a few thousand years to change that.



True.  I am a believer in evolutionary psychology, which indisputably is grounded in survival benefits and is certainly relevant even in the present day.  Yet such innate instincts are ultimately encoded and practiced at the cultural level, and social constructs do change. Until very recently--in human evolutionary terms--strong emotion evinced by a woman was frequently dismissed as evidence of gender-specific "hysteria."  I am not over-optimistic about the power of my one voice crying in the wilderness, but I am not alone, and we gals can vote now, and wear trousers, and everything!  So I'll just keep baying at the moon.  A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step.  Or perhaps with a few very stubborn and mouthy people.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

I'm super busy today but find the RBF interesting. I have possessed this face since age 4 according to my parents and think that it inaccurately conveys my demeanor though I am not particularly friendly or outgoing either. I'm generally skeptical and guarded but not in an unpleasant way I don't think. I'm quite personable when it's the right situation. 

I do find it to be unfairly ascribed to women only, the whole issue of men telling me to "smile" on command because they find my RBF difficult to deal with is an example of how I see it as feminist issue. Have any of us ever told a surly looking dude to give us a grin? When I was younger and the world was different I would occasionally make those men pay by bursting into tears and telling them some horrible tragic tale of loss and how could they demand that I smile in such a state. I like to think that they reconsidered the command in the future. Now I don't say anything at all but I don't smile and I have a fairly strong DFWM perimeter happening due to living in cities my whole life.  

In my city there has been a public art movement about stopping the "smile" command and it seems to be having an impact on the younger community so that's great! Ok, must go back to the grind with my b!tch face on even though I'm in a good mood, tired but good.


----------



## Mindi B

I am laughing at the image of you doing a Lemony Snicket and detailing your catastrophic day to those men, MrsO.  "And then the car EXPLODED and I was thrown clear, but the winds fanned the flames and they jumped to my HOUSE, so I had to run in to save my grandma and her OXYGEN tank, but now myself and the other orphans are HOMELESS. . . . How can I SMILE?!"


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I'm super busy today but find the RBF interesting. I have possessed this face since age 4 according to my parents and think that it inaccurately conveys my demeanor though I am not particularly friendly or outgoing either. I'm generally skeptical and guarded but not in an unpleasant way I don't think. I'm quite personable when it's the right situation.
> 
> I do find it to be unfairly ascribed to women only, the whole issue of men telling me to "smile" on command because they find my RBF difficult to deal with is an example of how I see it as feminist issue. Have any of us ever told a surly looking dude to give us a grin? When I was younger and the world was different I would occasionally make those men pay by bursting into tears and telling them some horrible tragic tale of loss and how could they demand that I smile in such a state. I like to think that they reconsidered the command in the future. Now I don't say anything at all but I don't smile and I have a fairly strong DFWM perimeter happening due to living in cities my whole life.
> 
> In my city there has been a public art movement about stopping the "smile" command and it seems to be having an impact on the younger community so that's great! Ok, must go back to the grind with my b!tch face on even though I'm in a good mood, tired but good.



Glad you are having a good week. Hope your work is going well and is enjoyable.


----------



## MadMadCat

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I'm super busy today but find the RBF interesting. I have possessed this face since age 4 according to my parents and think that it inaccurately conveys my demeanor though I am not particularly friendly or outgoing either. I'm generally skeptical and guarded but not in an unpleasant way I don't think. I'm quite personable when it's the right situation.
> 
> I do find it to be unfairly ascribed to women only, the whole issue of men telling me to "smile" on command because they find my RBF difficult to deal with is an example of how I see it as feminist issue. *Have any of us ever told a surly looking dude to give us a grin?* When I was younger and the world was different I would occasionally make those men pay by bursting into tears and telling them some horrible tragic tale of loss and how could they demand that I smile in such a state. I like to think that they reconsidered the command in the future. Now I don't say anything at all but I don't smile and I have a fairly strong DFWM perimeter happening due to living in cities my whole life.
> 
> In my city there has been a public art movement about stopping the "smile" command and it seems to be having an impact on the younger community so that's great! Ok, must go back to the grind with my b!tch face on even though I'm in a good mood, tired but good.



I actually did tell a guy in my staff to smile more, a few days ago.
He looked at me as if I was crazy. He was puzzled, and I didn't understand why. I didn't find anything strange in telling him. It was a genuine suggestion. He works in a front-facing role, and people perceive him as rude because he is always complaining and grumbling about things (this has nothing to do with his expression...).

I guess I live in my own little world.


----------



## Genie27

Pbp, how much walking were you hoping to do with these? I would not be able to wear them, say for a day of sightseeing, or an 8.30 lineup at FSH. The hard leather soles, and the stiff uppers would hurt my feet.

I walk everywhere, often 5-10 miles a day, on urban pavement, so finding comfortable, urban stylish, non-sneaker options is an ongoing mission. Oddly enough, my Camper wedge sandals outperformed my Prada Sport ballerinas this summer. Flat/low-heel rubber soled boots are fabulous for winter, and I always keep my eyes peeled for suitable walking shoes for various seasons. I have also resorted to Teva Tirras for whole day urban walking - I love them so much, I'm on my second pair. (yes, so fashion forward and edgy, I know)

Any peeps have a favourite brand? I have not tried Taryn Rose - Cremel, thanks for the suggestion. My knees and back thank you.


----------



## Mindi B

I swear by Tevas, too, Genie.  My problem is oh-so-attractive bunions and feet covered in, apparently, tissue paper.  Look at my feet cross-eyed and they blister.  So my needs are less for support and more for nothing that could possibly rub.  Short of buying shoes two sizes too big and wearing four pairs of socks (which, so far, I have refused to do) the Teva brand seems to be the least friction-y.  But you're right, style and comfort are still hard to find in one shoe!


----------



## MSO13

MadMadCat said:


> I actually did tell a guy in my staff to smile more, a few days ago.
> He looked at me as if I was crazy. He was puzzled, and I didn't understand why. I didn't find anything strange in telling him. It was a genuine suggestion. He works in a front-facing role, and people perceive him as rude because he is always complaining and grumbling about things (this has nothing to do with his expression...).
> 
> I guess I live in my own little world.



That's a little different MMC, job performance depends on that attitude adjustment not just smiling more in that particular case. 

I'm speaking of men standing on a street or walking by a woman who is unsmiling and they command her to smile because it suits them better. It matters not that the woman doesn't feel like smiling at them. It's a purely patronizing and somewhat degrading if you've had it happen quite a bit. It says to me "you must make yourself more attractive to me-a man-because you are an inferior woman whose sole purpose is for me to have something pleasant to look at and you are not a sentient being capable of having your own emotions or feelings" My favorite is when they follow it up with "what could be so bad?" I don't know dude, creeps like you harassing me on the street because you're deluded enough to think my smiling at you will matter. 

Now if you told that guy to smile more because he would be more attractive to you, that's a different story. And one HR might have an issue with


----------



## Genie27

Ooh, blisters - I use double layer socks by Wright. Same principle as wearing cotton sock liners and technical over socks.


----------



## Mindi B

MadMadCat, of course it makes sense that someone interacting with clients should strive to appear pleasant.  That goes for men and women.  MrsO was referring to men telling women (not infrequently total strangers) to smile because, though the implication is usually tacit, women are more attractive and appealing when smiling, and being attractive and appealing to men is our, er, job.  Now, you may indeed live in your own little world, which sounds rather nice, actually, but not just because you instructed an employee to stop scaring the customers!


----------



## Mindi B

MrsO, our posts crossed in cyberspace.  What you said is what I meant, and what I meant is what you said.


----------



## EmileH

I'm really really bad ladies. I consider anything less than a 3 inch heel to be a good walking shoe. [emoji23] I used to wear higher heels nonstop. I never wore flats. I live in the suburbs now so my ever widening butt is always planted in a car and I don't do a lot of daily walking. For Paris where I walk 10-12 miles per day I will usually wear either ankle boots or ballet flat type shoes and block heels or kitten heels for evening. The problem is getting caught in the cobblestones more than anything for me. So I'll have to see what looks ok to me. If I can get a bit of comfort too even better. Yes I have developed terrible bunions but thank goodness they don't hurt. The bigger problem when I travel is that I swell up and develop Fred flintstone feet. Not attractive. But you guys would be horrified at what I consider walking shoes.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> But you guys would be horrified at what I consider walking shoes.


if you can walk in them, without wanting to kill their manufacturer, I am envious, not horrified. My bones weep if I don't wear shock-absorbent soles.


----------



## Mindi B

I actually admire your stamina, PbP!  I just can't do more than 2 1/2, and that's only for short periods. Please keep us posted on your shoe search; I know I would welcome your ideas and experiences.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> All photos credit of the H website:
> 
> This is the pendant and I really like the dress, too.
> View attachment 3485084
> 
> 
> This is the gorgeous skirt that PPBP is considering, with the bracelet associated to the pendant
> View attachment 3485085
> 
> 
> and this is the dress I like
> View attachment 3485086


Regarding the first two, I like the toffee/caramel color which seems to me to be a new directional color.  In the 90's, color of the same color fam was more of a peanut or golden brown.   And then peanut disappeared from the face of the earth.  Peanut is a good neutral for light or golden brown hair.  It also went well with gold scrolls and rococo effect of H scarves of that time, which may be a sign those motifs are coming back.

The length of the key necklace, the sautoir effect, is striking, I'd love to have the necklace myself.   All the garments in the 3 photos are terrific.   And the skirt, what a cool skirt!  Love that stitching effect -- it's a rich detail that won't go out of style. The dress is a subtle color blocking -- its' understated color blocking is what makes it new.   And it channels a patchwork effect which is of course retro.   The dress looks fab with that bracelet.  Is this from a new H designer, if so what is her name?


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you for finding these! You are awesome. I really love the skirt. The SA at the rtw event at my local store was wearing one in brown from a past season and it was similar in shape to this black one. I think I like this even better than the pleated one. It's also probably less expensive. The pleated one with the silk was the most expensive skirt they had because of the workmanship involved. I also love the jewelry. Something to look forward to.


I just posted to Mad Cat what I thought of the skirt and all.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> you're too kind and too modest, Eagle! My necklaces are usually quite simple. I use natural stones almost exclusively, in multistrand or in very chunky necklaces.
> It is a periodic activity for me. I go years without beading, and then all of a sudden I have the need to come up with something. It is directly related to my level of stress, beading helps me deal with difficult situation. It is my good place.
> 
> Ths is the Uno de 50 key necklace (credit to their website):
> View attachment 3485023
> 
> I like their designs but I was told their piece would not tarnish...they do!


You are absolutely right about beading relieving stress.   I wrote but then deleted a comment that beading was excellent for curing migraines (for me) b/c of the sustained concentration it took for me to create a design -- interchangeable colors -- for a necklace.  I have worked on necklaces for twelve hours and during that time, I can forget I have a migraine.  
When I first got into beading I made numerous necklaces, some of which I sold to a lady in my building.  I never charged her what I should have, given the cost of materials and my time investment.   I just ran out and got more beads!   Then one day she said to me in all seriousness that she should get the necklaces for free because we were friends.   No more necklaces for her!!!!   As I've gotten older I am much less interested in selling b/c some materials, not necessarily expensive, like agates or a focal bead might be in a striking cw and once they're gone, they're gone.  I can't remake the necklace.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> I just posted to Mad Cat what I thought of the skirt and all.



Thanks for sharing your thoughts. The new designer is a Belgian woman named Nadège Vanhee-Cybulski. She was formerly with the row, but don't hold that against her. She knows how to cut pieces to really flatter. I loved everything that I tried on.


----------



## MadMadCat

MrsOwen3 said:


> That's a little different MMC, job performance depends on that attitude adjustment not just smiling more in that particular case.
> 
> I'm speaking of men standing on a street or walking by a woman who is unsmiling and they command her to smile because it suits them better. It matters not that the woman doesn't feel like smiling at them. It's a purely patronizing and somewhat degrading if you've had it happen quite a bit. It says to me "you must make yourself more attractive to me-a man-because you are an inferior woman whose sole purpose is for me to have something pleasant to look at and you are not a sentient being capable of having your own emotions or feelings" My favorite is when they follow it up with "what could be so bad?" I don't know dude, creeps like you harassing me on the street because you're deluded enough to think my smiling at you will matter.
> 
> Now if you told that guy to smile more because he would be more attractive to you, that's a different story. And one HR might have an issue with



oh, ok. I was thinking about comments like the ones addressed to Hillary *******, who many people say does not to smile often enough.
I usually don't even register what random guys on the street may say to me, but from the little I remember "you should smile more" would probably fall into one of the nicest category 

A couple of years ago I was eating at the bar of a restaurant in DC, by myself. The guy sitting by my side started a conversation. He was a lobbyist for a big oil company in town for business, and he was drinking a very expensive bottle of wine on his own, so he offered some. After a bit of polite chatting he said "you're sweet". Up to that point the conversation was rather formal and that change of tone, going suddenly into personal, struck a nerve with me. I replied "I am not sweet, I am kind". Funny enough the guy stopped talking to me and left shortly after. I guess some guys think that "sweetness" in a woman is a prerequisite for conversations....


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> MadMadCat, of course it makes sense that someone interacting with clients should strive to appear pleasant.  That goes for men and women.  MrsO was referring to men telling women (not infrequently total strangers) to smile because, though the implication is usually tacit, women are more attractive and appealing when smiling, and being attractive and appealing to men is our, er, job.  Now, you may indeed live in your own little world, which sounds rather nice, actually, but not just because you instructed an employee to stop scaring the customers!



Thanks Mindi and MrsO! My little world is not so bad. When I get out of it, the normal world looks pretty scary...


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> You are absolutely right about beading relieving stress.   I wrote but then deleted a comment that beading was excellent for curing migraines (for me) b/c of the sustained concentration it took for me to create a design -- interchangeable colors -- for a necklace.  I have worked on necklaces for twelve hours and during that time, I can forget I have a migraine.
> When I first got into beading I made numerous necklaces, some of which I sold to a lady in my building.  I never charged her what I should have, given the cost of materials and my time investment.   I just ran out and got more beads!   Then one day she said to me in all seriousness that she should get the necklaces for free because we were friends.   No more necklaces for her!!!!   As I've gotten older I am much less interested in selling b/c some materials, not necessarily expensive, like agates or a focal bead might be in a striking cw and once they're gone, they're gone.  I can't remake the necklace.



I totally understand! I make a necklace and think "I should sell this one" but I end up liking it so much that I keep it!
I sold a few, but I bead mostly for my own pleasure. I got to make necklaces based on the colors of my H scarves, although I hardly ever wear them together. Weird.

I have found a good silversmith in Italy and I had him execute a thick long necklace of my design (after waiting in vane for H to make one). I was wearing in Nordstrom a few weeks ago, and a couple of women asked me where I got it. It made me wonder if I should re-consider going back to design/make jewelry, but...nah.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm really really bad ladies. I consider anything less than a 3 inch heel to be a good walking shoe. [emoji23] I used to wear higher heels nonstop. I never wore flats. I live in the suburbs now so my ever widening butt is always planted in a car and I don't do a lot of daily walking. For Paris where I walk 10-12 miles per day I will usually wear either ankle boots or ballet flat type shoes and block heels or kitten heels for evening. The problem is getting caught in the cobblestones more than anything for me. So I'll have to see what looks ok to me. If I can get a bit of comfort too even better. Yes I have developed terrible bunions but thank goodness they don't hurt. The bigger problem when I travel is that I swell up and develop Fred flintstone feet. Not attractive. But you guys would be horrified at what I consider walking shoes.




the 3" heels are what I call "restaurant shoes" which means that I get off the car in front of the restaurant (valet is mandatory) and I hope for a table by the door 
In spite of this, I seem to have amassed an inordinate number of them, which are hardly used (but they're oh so pretty).


----------



## cremel

MadMadCat said:


> the 3" heels are what I call "restaurant shoes" which means that I get off the car in front of the restaurant (valet is mandatory) and I hope for a table by the door
> In spite of this, I seem to have amassed an inordinate number of them, which are hardly used (but they're oh so pretty).



[emoji23][emoji23] - valet is mandatory...hope for a table by the door ...

Guess what I ask my husband drop me off right in front when we go to restaurant.  LOL.


----------



## cremel

Genie27 said:


> if you can walk in them, without wanting to kill their manufacturer, I am envious, not horrified. My bones weep if I don't wear shock-absorbent soles.



I hope you find your comfort shoes soon. I also consider comfort the most critical factors when it comes to shoes.


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> the 3" heels are what I call "restaurant shoes" which means that I get off the car in front of the restaurant (valet is mandatory) and I hope for a table by the door
> In spite of this, I seem to have amassed an inordinate number of them, which are hardly used (but they're oh so pretty).



I'm actually getting quite lazy these days and not wearing my heels as often as I would like. I am mostly just walking around a carpeted office all day so it's not very difficult. City walking is more challenging.

I envy your creativity with the beading. Would you post a photo or two?

Clearly the man at the bar didn't want to be challenged in any way by a woman.


----------



## Genie27

I have a pair of ankle boots that would be super comfortable except that my feet slide forward and my toes blister - they have too much room around the front of the ankle. Any thoughts on how to keep my foot from sliding? I thought of socks folded down to pad the ankle area?


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm actually getting quite lazy these days and not wearing my heels as often as I would like. I am mostly just walking around a carpeted office all day so it's not very difficult. City walking is more challenging.
> 
> I envy your creativity with the beading. Would you post a photo or two?
> 
> Clearly the man at the bar didn't want to be challenged in any way by a woman.



I can do carpet, but even then after a while the ball of the foot starts hurting and i get terrible cramps in the toes.

The place where i use my heels the most is las vegas because there is carpet everywhere, although distanceas can be daunting on heels, and we always seem to get the farthest room from the elevator.  Years ago Dh decided to go clubbing after dinner and i was wearing a pair of 3" Manolos. Ouch ouch. My feet were never the same.

There isn't much to envy about my beading, but i will try yo get some pictures of the necklaces in the weekend. 

And, yes, don't think the guy had ever been challenged by anyone. Some people aren't open to new experiences 

Good night everyone!


----------



## MadMadCat

Genie27 said:


> I have a pair of ankle boots that would be super comfortable except that my feet slide forward and my toes blister - they have too much room around the front of the ankle. Any thoughts on how to keep my foot from sliding? I thought of socks folded down to pad the ankle area?



Did you try to pad the tip if the boot, so the foot has nowhere to go?


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> I totally understand! I make a necklace and think "I should sell this one" but I end up liking it so much that I keep it!
> I sold a few, but I bead mostly for my own pleasure. I got to make necklaces based on the colors of my H scarves, although I hardly ever wear them together. Weird.
> 
> I have found a good silversmith in Italy and I had him execute a thick long necklace of my design (after waiting in vane for H to make one). I was wearing in Nordstrom a few weeks ago, and a couple of women asked me where I got it. It made me wonder if I should re-consider going back to design/make jewelry, but...nah.


I found that people resist paying a price that barely covers the cost of materials -- not to mention anything toward the time I spent making it.  They resist paying sales tax.  I got a temp wholesale license years ago and got some nice quartz beads years ago and sold a necklace thru a hair/nail salon (the owner was ambivalent about this).  The owner reluctantly paid me my 50 percent profit of $30.  The beads were pretty and I regret selling the necklace.   Another beader I know had the same difficulty I had recouping her costs much less making a profit.  
When I get a compliment when I'm in NM and I mention I made the necklace, the SA typically scowls.   In some parts of the world DIY is declasse, I guess.  
I've come to the conclusion it's better to keep the necklace.   Less hassle.   And even if I've held on to a necklace for some time w/o wearing it, outfits which can use the embellishment eventually show up.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

A perfect day today in New York:  First stop:  the Madison Avenue store.  They had a nice selection of Evelynes and Lindys.      Didn't see any fall scarves.  Next stop:  the Cartier mansion. They had a special exhibit of Grace Kelly's jewelry, including her engagement ring.  (Pictures of that ring don't do it justice.).  Two SA'S had to follow me around with drool buckets and mops.   Next:  A matinee of "Hamilton" - one of the best shows I've ever seen.  It amazes me that someone had the imagination to write a rap musical about the USA's founding fathers.
Hope everyone had a great day.


----------



## cremel

Madam Bijoux said:


> A perfect day today in New York:  First stop:  the Madison Avenue store.  They had a nice selection of Evelynes and Lindys.      Didn't see any fall scarves.  Next stop:  the Cartier mansion. They had a special exhibit of Grace Kelly's jewelry, including her engagement ring.  (Pictures of that ring don't do it justice.).  Two SA'S had to follow me around with drool buckets and mops.   Next:  A matinee of "Hamilton" - one of the best shows I've ever seen.  It amazes me that someone had the imagination to write a rap musical about the USA's founding fathers.
> Hope everyone had a great day.



Madam,

What a great day you had!![emoji39] Her ring definitely represents better taste than Kardashine. [emoji1]


----------



## cremel

And why Grace Kelly's ring went back to Cartier? How does that work? They buy back from their customers?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

cremel said:


> And why Grace Kelly's ring went back to Cartier? How does that work? They buy back from their customers?


Hi, Cremel  Monaco loaned Grace's jewelry to Cartier for the exhibit.  It's all going back to Monaco after the exhibit.


----------



## cremel

I see. I was somehow afraid of that ring parting from her family. She was a beauty and a talented actress. Being born in a wealthy family she started her own acting career dispite the strong objections from her parents. I admire her. Obviously admir the Kelly bag. [emoji7]


----------



## CapriTrotteur

cremel said:


> During my breakup with my ex boyfriend, I probably was obviously upset.  That b^%# face was turned on "naturally". And during that period I stopped greeting people in the morning too and I even had that face on when going to the cafeteria to fetch lunch. At one point one of my colleagues Mr xxx Johnson queried" who made you so mad all these days? Is everything all right?". Oh well. [emoji23][emoji28]
> 
> And thank you Capri for thinking of us. Lots of rescheduling will be happening today and tomorrow. It's a chain reaction: flights, car rental, hotel , show time , day care schedule...[emoji848]


Hope that it all works out and that you all have a great family vacation.


----------



## cremel

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hope that it all works out and that you all have a great family vacation.



Thank you dear!!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Mindi B said:


> I swear by Tevas, too, Genie.  My problem is oh-so-attractive bunions and feet covered in, apparently, tissue paper.  Look at my feet cross-eyed and they blister.  So my needs are less for support and more for nothing that could possibly rub.  Short of buying shoes two sizes too big and wearing four pairs of socks (which, so far, I have refused to do) the Teva brand seems to be the least friction-y.  But you're right, style and comfort are still hard to find in one shoe!


Mindi, I hear you.I wear boots 1.5 sizes too large so they don't hurt.  
Fine for boots as they are strapped on my feet, and can't fall off.
I have terrible issues with shoes and can't get any that stay on the foot, but do not hurt due to restriction.
I would love to find a brand of shoes that fit me.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Madam Bijoux said:


> A perfect day today in New York:  First stop:  the Madison Avenue store.  They had a nice selection of Evelynes and Lindys.      Didn't see any fall scarves.  Next stop:  the Cartier mansion. They had a special exhibit of Grace Kelly's jewelry, including her engagement ring.  (Pictures of that ring don't do it justice.).  Two SA'S had to follow me around with drool buckets and mops.   Next:  A matinee of "Hamilton" - one of the best shows I've ever seen.  It amazes me that someone had the imagination to write a rap musical about the USA's founding fathers.
> Hope everyone had a great day.


That sounds like a great day Madam, glad you had fun.
Must look for pictures of the jewels.


----------



## Mindi B

Genie27 said:


> I have a pair of ankle boots that would be super comfortable except that my feet slide forward and my toes blister - they have too much room around the front of the ankle. Any thoughts on how to keep my foot from sliding? I thought of socks folded down to pad the ankle area?



Squishing a pair of peds (those teeny tiny nylon footie socks) into each toe might help, though the peds will compress as you wear the boots. . . . There are also little adhesive thingamies that provide friction: you stick them in the shoe/boot where the ball of your foot should sit and they are supposed to prevent the foot from slipping forward.  Not sure how well these work, especially if you are wearing hose or socks, but they are inexpensive and might be worth a try. "Foot Petals" is one brand.


----------



## Genie27

MMC and Mindi, thanks! I will try stuffing with some peds or old hose trimmed to fit - I was trying to think of something soft and non-marking - you guys are so resourceful.




eagle1002us said:


> I found that people resist paying a price that barely covers the cost of materials -- not to mention anything toward the time I spent making it.


I have the same issue with crochet. People say "you should sell it" but no one would want to pay cost of time + material x2 which would be a fair markup at the very least, and more for complex or imaginative pieces. So I make for friends, family and personal use only.

I took it up last year to de-stress from some very complex issues and it kept me sane. I'm on a brief hiatus after a few summer projects, but there are a few cashmere, alpaca and silk lace scarves calling my name once I settle into a fall/winter routine.


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> I found that people resist paying a price that barely covers the cost of materials -- not to mention anything toward the time I spent making it.  They resist paying sales tax.  I got a temp wholesale license years ago and got some nice quartz beads years ago and sold a necklace thru a hair/nail salon (the owner was ambivalent about this).  The owner reluctantly paid me my 50 percent profit of $30.  The beads were pretty and I regret selling the necklace.   Another beader I know had the same difficulty I had recouping her costs much less making a profit.
> When I get a compliment when I'm in NM and I mention I made the necklace, the SA typically scowls.   In some parts of the world DIY is declasse, I guess.
> I've come to the conclusion it's better to keep the necklace.   Less hassle.   And even if I've held on to a necklace for some time w/o wearing it, outfits which can use the embellishment eventually show up.



the problem is that most of the faux jewelry is now made in china, and the cost of labor does not impact the price overall as much. Not to mention that stones and beads come from there, too, and when one buys them retail they are about 5 or 10 times the price.


----------



## MadMadCat

Madam Bijoux said:


> A perfect day today in New York:  First stop:  the Madison Avenue store.  They had a nice selection of Evelynes and Lindys.      Didn't see any fall scarves.  Next stop:  the Cartier mansion. They had a special exhibit of Grace Kelly's jewelry, including her engagement ring.  (Pictures of that ring don't do it justice.).  Two SA'S had to follow me around with drool buckets and mops.   Next:  A matinee of "Hamilton" - one of the best shows I've ever seen.  It amazes me that someone had the imagination to write a rap musical about the USA's founding fathers.
> Hope everyone had a great day.



Great way of spending the day! 
At times, it makes me sad that Grace Kelly was a style icon of these times and now we have....mmm....the Ks?


----------



## Genie27

MadMadCat said:


> At times, it makes me sad that Grace Kelly was a style icon of these times and now we have....mmm....the Ks?


What gives me hope is the thought that previous versions of the K's have all disappeared from collective memory, and the true style icons have stood the test of time.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

HappyThursday from the Barnes Foundation in Philadelphia!  A fantastic photography exhibit, "Masterworks of French Photography,  1890-1950" just opened.    Catch it if you have a chance.
From the exhibit:  this is where I got my board name.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3485987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyThursday from the Barnes Foundation in Philadelphia!  A fantastic photography exhibit, "Masterworks of French Photography,  1890-1950" just opened.    Catch it if you have a chance.
> From the exhibit:  this is where I got my board name.


.


----------



## MadMadCat

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3485989
> 
> .



This is wonderful! And lovely to know that your name comes from such a fantastic picture (and piece of art). It could have been a coincidence, of course, but the fact it is deliberate makes it even better!


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3485987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyThursday from the Barnes Foundation in Philadelphia!  A fantastic photography exhibit, "Masterworks of French Photography,  1890-1950" just opened.    Catch it if you have a chance.
> From the exhibit:  this is where I got my board name.



Fabulous!


----------



## cremel

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3485989
> 
> .



Wow Madam that is fantastic!! [emoji106][emoji106]

You know several times I wanted to ask where Bijoux comes from.  Your avatar also is interesting. I don't recognize the character.


----------



## katekluet

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3485987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyThursday from the Barnes Foundation in Philadelphia!  A fantastic photography exhibit, "Masterworks of French Photography,  1890-1950" just opened.    Catch it if you have a chance.
> From the exhibit:  this is where I got my board name.


This is one of my very favorite museums and thanks for sharing that photo.


----------



## Mindi B

cremel, doggone it, this Hurricane Matthew is turning out to be a big deal.  I am so sorry about your vacation.  Have you been able to salvage any of it?


----------



## MadMadCat

Just because you asked  

I found some pictures in my archives, so I don't have to wait for the weekend to post them here.
This is the one I had a silversmith make.  It does not look like it from the picture, since there is some chain hanging in the back, but it is a sautoir length, pretty heavy too.


----------



## MadMadCat

A few more necklaces I made.



the above is made with agata and silver filigree beads. These are two distinct necklaces, of different lengths, that can be joined to increase the number of turns around the neck, or make a very long sautoir. The larger silver rings are the clasps that can be joined together.



The one above (sorry for the dirty background...it is in the lab) is the reproduction of an Etruscan necklace (minus the toggle clasp)



This is made of bohemian crystal and gold filigree beads. I love the the gold and silver filigree beads, which I use quite often in my necklaces. Most of the necklaces I make are a single strand, which allows to use the necklace in multiple configurations.



This is sterling silver (sorry for the fuzzy blanket in the background!), with a rollo chain and "puzzle" pieces.


----------



## MadMadCat

These are slightly better pictures, at least there is some H in the background! 



The one above is a labradorite and burnt metal necklace. I am allergic to "fake" metal (even plated), and this is not one of my favorite to wear because my neck gets itchy. Unfortunately I could not find any silver beads that would give this look. 


This is an unusual color combination for me. It is rose and smoky quartz, but it matches beautifully my Vif Argent pink scarf. In spite of what it looks like in the picture, the smoky quartz recalls the gray of the scarf.



This is one of my favorite. More labradorite (low grade, not very translucent and a lot of variations), and gold beads. The larger beads are reproduction of Etruscan beads, while the round ones have the Florentine pave' finish. The result is rather stunning. Due to the cost of the beads, though, This is only 28" (or 76cm), therefore it can be used mostly just as a long necklace (two turns are a bit tight).



Last one a gold rollo chain with Swarosky oxblood beads.


----------



## MadMadCat

You can blame PBP for asking about my necklaces. 
(I have many more, these are only some of the pics I could dig out). I promise I won't post more...


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> cremel, doggone it, this Hurricane Matthew is turning out to be a big deal.  I am so sorry about your vacation.  Have you been able to salvage any of it?



Thank you dear Mindi. It's attacking Florida pretty hard. The waves were at 11 feet high near the coast this morning if I heard correctly. 

Yes everything is lined up again. Thanks to Corde for great advices on how to alternate the trip. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️We will fly out on Saturday instead. I spent four hours on the phone yesterday and 75% were on hold. They cancelled all flights on Thursday...I could understand how busy the Airlines employees are this week to deal with hundreds of new reservations. 

Now we managed to change flights,rental car, resort reservations, day care schedule, rescheduling on going remodeling work in my house... everything was taken caren care of except we lost our first class tickets on the way back. After confirming with United like a million times that they had me rebooked with the same class for both way in and way out, they managed dump all of us at the tail of the plane on the way back. That's ok not too bad. My husband decided to pay $350 to purchase the economy plus instead. So at least more leg room if not able to lay down with baby Louis. I don't mind sitting in coach seriously. It saves a lot. But this time I need the space to hold baby Louis in my lap for six hours.


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> You can blame PBP for asking about my necklaces.
> (I have many more, these are only some of the pics I could dig out). I promise I won't post more...



These are fabulous! My favorites are the agate, oxblood and that beautiful silver piece that you had made. Lovely. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cremel

Madmadcat, I love your collection!!! They are fabulous!!  I specially love the one from your first post and the last three of your third post. They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## cremel

Madmadcat! Now I know Mrs O is a creative designer. You are a great designer too!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

cremel said:


> Wow Madam that is fantastic!! [emoji106][emoji106]
> 
> You know several times I wanted to ask where Bijoux comes from.  Your avatar also is interesting. I don't recognize the character.


Hi, Cremel!  I don't remember where I found my avatar,  but it looks like me.


----------



## Genie27

MMC, thank you for sharing - they are all truly lovely pieces. I would not be able to part with them either.


----------



## cremel

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Cremel!  I don't remember where I found my avatar,  but it looks like me.



LOL. That's too cute. [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> Thank you dear Mindi. It's attacking Florida pretty hard. The waves were at 11 feet high near the coast this morning if I heard correctly.
> 
> Yes everything is lined up again. Thanks to Corde for great advices on how to alternate the trip. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️We will fly out on Saturday instead. I spent four hours on the phone yesterday and 75% were on hold. They cancelled all flights on Thursday...I could understand how busy the Airlines employees are this week to deal with hundreds of new reservations.
> 
> Now we managed to change flights,rental car, resort reservations, day care schedule, rescheduling on going remodeling work in my house... everything was taken caren care of except we lost our first class tickets on the way back. After confirming with United like a million times that they had me rebooked with the same class for both way in and way out, they managed dump all of us at the tail of the plane on the way back. That's ok not too bad. My husband decided to pay $350 to purchase the economy plus instead. So at least more leg room if not able to lay down with baby Louis. I don't mind sitting in coach seriously. It saves a lot. But this time I need the space to hold baby Louis in my lap for six hours.



Economy plus is a great relief and I hope you can travel in reasonable comfort. Since I avoid airlines food, first class does not have as much appeals in short flights (I may have a definition of "short flight" different from others, though...anything below 7 hours) but the legroom is essential. I hope everything works out for you! By Saturday everything should be back to normal.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These are fabulous! My favorites are the agate, oxblood and that beautiful silver piece that you had made. Lovely. Thanks for sharing!





cremel said:


> Madmadcat, I love your collection!!! They are fabulous!!  I specially love the one from your first post and the last three of your third post. They are gorgeous!!!





cremel said:


> Madmadcat! Now I know Mrs O is a creative designer. You are a great designer too!!





Genie27 said:


> MMC, thank you for sharing - they are all truly lovely pieces. I would not be able to part with them either.



Thank you, PocketBook Pup, Cremel and Genie27! you're all too kind and nice enough to humor me 
It is something to do when by brain goes in overdrive.


----------



## Cordeliere

Cremel

A couple of more thoughts for you.  Local tv has been running lots of images of traffic on the interstate which is bumper to bumper.  1.5 million people evacuated.   Those people may still be returning home when you are driving from the airport to your resort.   Gas stations along the coast are all out of gas.  To be safe, you should assume it is going to take a long time to get from the airport to the resort.  You should try to keep your gas tank full.   Every potty break, top off the tank.  Make sure you have lots of food and drinks for all of you and maybe blankets.   

If you are arriving late in the day, the roads may not be so crowded.  This is Florida.  We all turn in for bed at 8pm.   With our cataracts, none of us can see to drive after dark.   You might also want to look at the routes to the resort and pick one that has less time on an interstate and more time on local roads.   I would expect them to be less crowded and have more functioning gas stations.  I maybe wrong about that.  But the downside could be that side roads could be more flooded.  Hopefully your phone has a mapping system that shows where the heavy traffic is and where the problems are.  If you are a AAA member, they may be able to give you advice on road conditions.  

Here in west Florida, it is sunny and dry, but the air smells weird from the moisture of what is going on with Matthew.  That is 150 miles away.


----------



## Genie27

Madam B, I love that photograph. It's what I'm going to be when I grow up. Fabulously bejeweled.


----------



## cremel

Did anyone from our café recommended StyleWe to me? I found some amazing stuff from their web. Their designers are all independent designers. I ordered a whole bunch and the two I have received worked out great. Anyone has experience with this website? Stylewe.com.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Cremel
> 
> A couple of more thoughts for you.  Local tv has been running lots of images of traffic on the interstate which is bumper to bumper.  1.5 million people evacuated.   Those people may still be returning home when you are driving from the airport to your resort.   Gas stations along the coast are all out of gas.  To be safe, you should assume it is going to take a long time to get from the airport to the resort.  You should try to keep your gas tank full.   Every potty break, top off the tank.  Make sure you have lots of food and drinks for all of you and maybe blankets.
> 
> If you are arriving late in the day, the roads may not be so crowded.  This is Florida.  We all turn in for bed at 8pm.   With our cataracts, none of us can see to drive after dark.   You might also want to look at the routes to the resort and pick one that has less time on an interstate and more time on local roads.   I would expect them to be less crowded and have more functioning gas stations.  I maybe wrong about that.  But the downside could be that side roads could be more flooded.  Hopefully your phone has a mapping system that shows where the heavy traffic is and where the problems are.  If you are a AAA member, they may be able to give you advice on road conditions.
> 
> Here in west Florida, it is sunny and dry, but the air smells weird from the moisture of what is going on with Matthew.  That is 150 miles away.



Wow hmm... thank you Corde.


----------



## Mindi B

cremel, glad you were able to rebook/juggle everything, and here's hoping by the time you arrive things will be normalized.  At this rate, you will need a vacation from your vacation!
MadMadCat, those are professional-quality beautiful!  You have a great eye for form and color!


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> cremel, glad you were able to rebook/juggle everything, and here's hoping by the time you arrive things will be normalized.  At this rate, you will need a vacation from your vacation!
> MadMadCat, those are professional-quality beautiful!  You have a great eye for form and color!



Thank you, Mindi! You're too kind.


----------



## scarf1

Oh 


MadMadCat said:


> These are slightly better pictures, at least there is some H in the background!
> 
> View attachment 3486159
> 
> The one above is a labradorite and burnt metal necklace. I am allergic to "fake" metal (even plated), and this is not one of my favorite to wear because my neck gets itchy. Unfortunately I could not find any silver beads that would give this look.
> View attachment 3486160
> 
> This is an unusual color combination for me. It is rose and smoky quartz, but it matches beautifully my Vif Argent pink scarf. In spite of what it looks like in the picture, the smoky quartz recalls the gray of the scarf.
> 
> View attachment 3486161
> 
> This is one of my favorite. More labradorite (low grade, not very translucent and a lot of variations), and gold beads. The larger beads are reproduction of Etruscan beads, while the round ones have the Florentine pave' finish. The result is rather stunning. Due to the cost of the beads, though, This is only 28" (or 76cm), therefore it can be used mostly just as a long necklace (two turns are a bit tight).
> 
> View attachment 3486162
> 
> Last one a gold rollo chain with Swarosky oxblood beads.


all so beautiful! Not even sure which is my favorite. You are so talented! Thank you for sharing!!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> MMC and Mindi, thanks! I will try stuffing with some peds or old hose trimmed to fit - I was trying to think of something soft and non-marking - you guys are so resourceful.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same issue with crochet. People say "you should sell it" but no one would want to pay cost of time + material x2 which would be a fair markup at the very least, and more for complex or imaginative pieces. So I make for friends, family and personal use only.
> 
> I took it up last year to de-stress from some very complex issues and it kept me sane. I'm on a brief hiatus after a few summer projects, but there are a few cashmere, alpaca and silk lace scarves calling my name once I settle into a fall/winter routine.


I crocheted some back in the day.  A hand-made sweater even if it has some mistakes (inadvertently changing gauge as I got more experience) really does have a special look.   Crocheting is very relaxing.   Nevertheless, I've never been able to get back into it.   And, there are so many knitting patterns compared with crochet.  So one of these days I'll learn to knit but it might be a retirement goal.
 My first crochet project was a hat that started life as large round tedious single crochet pancake.  I remember people on my lunch hour demanding to know if I would wear it.   (Like, why make it if you are not going to wear it?).  Now I would know how to blow off that kind of question.


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3485987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyThursday from the Barnes Foundation in Philadelphia!  A fantastic photography exhibit, "Masterworks of French Photography,  1890-1950" just opened.    Catch it if you have a chance.
> From the exhibit:  this is where I got my board name.


Recently, I saw a drawing of Madam Bijoux on ebay or somewhere.   I studied it a bit, it had a certain charm.  Interesting how people choose their identities for these forums . . .


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3485987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyThursday from the Barnes Foundation in Philadelphia!  A fantastic photography exhibit, "Masterworks of French Photography,  1890-1950" just opened.    Catch it if you have a chance.
> From the exhibit:  this is where I got my board name.


Madame, did they have Lartique in the exhibit?  I love this photo.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> the problem is that most of the faux jewelry is now made in china, and the cost of labor does not impact the price overall as much. Not to mention that stones and beads come from there, too, and when one buys them retail they are about 5 or 10 times the price.


Absolutely agree.   The faux agates are so . . . obvious.   I notice that beaders who love the craft seem to evolve into doing intricate designs with tiny seed beeds.  That's certainly one way to minimize the costs and max the creative potential of beading.


----------



## MadMadCat

scarf1 said:


> Oh
> 
> all so beautiful! Not even sure which is my favorite. You are so talented! Thank you for sharing!!!!



Thank you, Scarf1!


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> Just because you asked
> 
> I found some pictures in my archives, so I don't have to wait for the weekend to post them here.
> This is the one I had a silversmith make.  It does not look like it from the picture, since there is some chain hanging in the back, but it is a sautoir length, pretty heavy too.
> View attachment 3486128


You designed the links?  This is beautiful.   Very sophisticated yet simple and elegant link.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Did anyone from our café recommended StyleWe to me? I found some amazing stuff from their web. Their designers are all independent designers. I ordered a whole bunch and the two I have received worked out great. Anyone has experience with this website? Stylewe.com.


StyleWe does pop-ups constantly on my pc.  They know I am intrigued with them.   But they don't seem to have many plus size dresses.   Certainly, the fabrics & colors & femininity of the misses size designs are remarkable and unique.  I am glad, Cremel, that you tried them and were pleased.


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> Absolutely agree.   The faux agates are so . . . obvious.   I notice that beaders who love the craft seem to evolve into doing intricate designs with tiny seed beeds.  That's certainly one way to minimize the costs and max the creative potential of beading.



I used a lot of intricate designs using glass venetian seed beads in my youth (i started beading when i was 10), but now i get frustrated because i don't see as well up close and my eyes get really tired. Since i work the whole day in front of a computer, i don't need more of that!


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Pbp, how much walking were you hoping to do with these? I would not be able to wear them, say for a day of sightseeing, or an 8.30 lineup at FSH. The hard leather soles, and the stiff uppers would hurt my feet.
> 
> I walk everywhere, often 5-10 miles a day, on urban pavement, so finding comfortable, urban stylish, non-sneaker options is an ongoing mission. Oddly enough, my Camper wedge sandals outperformed my Prada Sport ballerinas this summer. Flat/low-heel rubber soled boots are fabulous for winter, and I always keep my eyes peeled for suitable walking shoes for various seasons. I have also resorted to Teva Tirras for whole day urban walking - I love them so much, I'm on my second pair. (yes, so fashion forward and edgy, I know)
> 
> Any peeps have a favourite brand? I have not tried Taryn Rose - Cremel, thanks for the suggestion. My knees and back thank you.


5-10 mph?  Wow.  That is a LOT.   What motivates you to do it?  I loved walking back in the day but have never been able to get back into it.


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> You designed the links?  This is beautiful.   Very sophisticated yet simple and elegant link.



It was a consultative process with the silversmith. We worked together on the link design. I wanted to choose something he'd feel comfortable making, especially since i commissioned this by email. He had already made a necklace with square links of his own design, but i wanted something a little edgier and came up with the "cube" inside each link. 

He was wonderful to work with. I left my country so long ago that when i encounter people who fight the sluggish economy, the crazy politics, the insane rate of taxation, and continue working with pride and love, i get surprisingly emotional.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> I used a lot of intricate designs using glass venetian seed beads in my youth (i started beading when i was 10), but now i get frustrated because i don't see as well up close and my eyes get really tired. Since i work the whole day in front of a computer, i don't need more of that!


I hear you.   Were there some pix of necklaces you made posted in tpf?  I was scrolling thru earlier today and found some very nice necklaces, I remember a labradorite and then one with burnished metal.   I can't see where those pix went to now that I have time to comment.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> It was a consultative process with the silversmith. We worked together on the link design. I wanted to choose something he'd feel comfortable making, especially since i commissioned this by email. He had already made a necklace with square links of his own design, but i wanted something a little edgier and came up with the "cube" inside each link.
> 
> He was wonderful to work with. I left my country so long ago that when i encounter people who fight the sluggish economy, the crazy politics, the insane rate of taxation, and continue working with pride and love, i get surprisingly emotional.


It's getting harder and harder to find silversmiths.   I only know of one now and altho I use him he doesn't like to darken the recesses of silver chains or curves to bring the design out.   I think the stuff used to oxidize silver is probably a stinky compound called by the magical name of "liver of sulfur."    Yeeee-uck!  That may be why silversmiths are disappearing or morphing into goldsmiths.
P.S. are we the sluggish economy with the crazy politics?   Or you're referring to somewhere else?  Just wondering.   Not offended either way.


----------



## Genie27

eagle1002us said:


> 5-10 mph?


Not per hour, eagle. More like per day. And not every day. I hate going to the gym, so I walk to my errands year round - 5 km to the yarn store one day, another couple of kms to my local hangout, a short hike with a friend, it all adds up.


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> I hear you.   Were there some pix of necklaces you made posted in tpf?  I was scrolling thru earlier today and found some very nice necklaces, I remember a labradorite and then one with burnished metal.   I can't see where those pix went to now that I have time to comment.



Mmmm...not sure if it was me. I post in bursts, disappearing for weeks at the time, and when i come back i cannot remember what i posted!


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> P.S. are we the sluggish economy with the crazy politics?   Or you're referring to somewhere else?  Just wondering.   Not offended either way.



Oh no! I was born in italy, but i haven't lived there for...uh...25 years. I left just after finishing my degree. The silversmith i work with is there.


----------



## Genie27

MadMadCat said:


> These are slightly better pictures, at least there is some H in the background!


@eagle1002us is this the post you were looking for...?


----------



## Maedi

MadMadCat said:


> These are slightly better pictures, at least there is some H in the background!
> 
> View attachment 3486159
> 
> The one above is a labradorite and burnt metal necklace. I am allergic to "fake" metal (even plated), and this is not one of my favorite to wear because my neck gets itchy. Unfortunately I could not find any silver beads that would give this look.
> View attachment 3486160
> 
> This is an unusual color combination for me. It is rose and smoky quartz, but it matches beautifully my Vif Argent pink scarf. In spite of what it looks like in the picture, the smoky quartz recalls the gray of the scarf.
> 
> View attachment 3486161
> 
> This is one of my favorite. More labradorite (low grade, not very translucent and a lot of variations), and gold beads. The larger beads are reproduction of Etruscan beads, while the round ones have the Florentine pave' finish. The result is rather stunning. Due to the cost of the beads, though, This is only 28" (or 76cm), therefore it can be used mostly just as a long necklace (two turns are a bit tight).
> 
> View attachment 3486162
> 
> Last one a gold rollo chain with Swarosky oxblood beads.



Love your sense of colors and materials. Your necklaces are so unique and creative. Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cremel

MadMadCat said:


> Mmmm...not sure if it was me. I post in bursts, disappearing for weeks at the time, and when i come back i cannot remember what i posted!



[emoji1]


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> StyleWe does pop-ups constantly on my pc.  They know I am intrigued with them.   But they don't seem to have many plus size dresses.   Certainly, the fabrics & colors & femininity of the misses size designs are remarkable and unique.  I am glad, Cremel, that you tried them and were pleased.



One thing that I like about some of the pieces is how practical they are.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

MadMadCat said:


> These are slightly better pictures, at least there is some H in the background!
> 
> View attachment 3486159
> 
> The one above is a labradorite and burnt metal necklace. I am allergic to "fake" metal (even plated), and this is not one of my favorite to wear because my neck gets itchy. Unfortunately I could not find any silver beads that would give this look.
> View attachment 3486160
> 
> This is an unusual color combination for me. It is rose and smoky quartz, but it matches beautifully my Vif Argent pink scarf. In spite of what it looks like in the picture, the smoky quartz recalls the gray of the scarf.
> 
> View attachment 3486161
> 
> This is one of my favorite. More labradorite (low grade, not very translucent and a lot of variations), and gold beads. The larger beads are reproduction of Etruscan beads, while the round ones have the Florentine pave' finish. The result is rather stunning. Due to the cost of the beads, though, This is only 28" (or 76cm), therefore it can be used mostly just as a long necklace (two turns are a bit tight).
> 
> View attachment 3486162
> 
> Last one a gold rollo chain with Swarosky oxblood beads.


Beautiful MMC, we have so many talented ladies in the cafe.
I am sure they raise your outfit just by wearing these beauties.


----------



## tabbi001

Lovely pieces MMC! You have an eye for design


----------



## Madam Bijoux

eagle1002us said:


> Madame, did they have Lartique in the exhibit?  I love this photo.


Hi, eagle1002.  This picture is in the exhibition.  The photographer was 12 years old when he took it.


----------



## Mindi B

The old-style fur stole with all the, er, bits of the animal still attached never fails to disturb me.  She is literally draped in dead things.  If anything would put me off fur forever, this is it.  Disclaimer: I do own some fur; while I am morally ambivalent about it, I would not choose to judge anyone else's choices on the subject.  I am not vegan, I wear leather: I'm in a glass house all the way.


----------



## dharma

Morning cafe! I've been catching up on the last few days and I'm so behind that by the time I reach the end of the thread, all of the responses I've had in my head have been stated by others, discussed and put to bed  So I guess I have nothing new to add  
I did see some gorgeous flowers at a swanky soirée last night 




@cremel and @Cordeliere , stay safe and dry! Cremel, I totally understand your reluctance to travel with little ones, it's stressful. When DD was little, I dreaded it and I only had one shy little girl. I can't imagine two boys! When stressed,  I usually play the "what's the worst that can happen" game in my head and that helps tremendously because it makes you realize most situations are temporary and very manageable. 
@MadMadCat, great work! I adore labradorite, it's difficult to find really luminescent beads.  There's a tiny store near me that imports them and I bought super itty bitty rough cut beads and made a quicky bracelet. You just made me remember, off to look for it. 
I have a strange day ahead of me, work promotion type of meetings mixed with total fantasy presentations. I'll take some photos and post them on the ride home tonight. Also hoping to stop at a favorite contemporary jeweler's sample sale for some holiday gifts for DD. 
And @Madam Bijoux , your inspiration is perfection 
Peace xo


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> The old-style fur stole with all the, er, bits of the animal still attached never fails to disturb me.  She is literally draped in dead things.  If anything would put me off fur forever, this is it.  Disclaimer: I do own some fur; while I am morally ambivalent about it, I would not choose to judge anyone else's choices on the subject.  I am not vegan, I wear leather: I'm in a glass house all the way.


I myself only wear faux fur.  But can't you appreciate the elegant aloofness of the woman?  She's got attitude.  There's more to her than being "draped in dead things."


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Not per hour, eagle. More like per day. And not every day. I hate going to the gym, so I walk to my errands year round - 5 km to the yarn store one day, another couple of kms to my local hangout, a short hike with a friend, it all adds up.


Yes, when I walked a lot it did add up.   Yarn?  What kinds of things do you make, Genie? 

 Thanks for the link to Mad Cat's necklaces.   I'm running late today but I think later on I'll be able to use the your post to help me locate and peruse the necklaces.  Thanks!


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Morning cafe! I've been catching up on the last few days and I'm so behind that by the time I reach the end of the thread, all of the responses I've had in my head have been stated by others, discussed and put to bed  So I guess I have nothing new to add
> I did see some gorgeous flowers at a swanky soirée last night
> View attachment 3486767
> View attachment 3486768
> 
> 
> @cremel and @Cordeliere , stay safe and dry! Cremel, I totally understand your reluctance to travel with little ones, it's stressful. When DD was little, I dreaded it and I only had one shy little girl. I can't imagine two boys! When stressed,  I usually play the "what's the worst that can happen" game in my head and that helps tremendously because it makes you realize *most situations are temporary and very manageable*.
> @MadMadCat, great work! I adore labradorite, it's difficult to find really luminescent beads.  There's a tiny store near me that imports them and I bought super itty bitty rough cut beads and made a quicky bracelet. You just made me remember, off to look for it.
> I have a strange day ahead of me, work promotion type of meetings mixed with total fantasy presentations. I'll take some photos and post them on the ride home tonight. Also hoping to stop at a favorite contemporary jeweler's sample sale for some holiday gifts for DD.
> And @Madam Bijoux , your inspiration is perfection
> Peace xo


You are right, *@dharma*, and living up to your name.   "This, too, shall pass" said Theresa of Avila.   And of course the Buddhists were all about the impermanence of the everything, events, feelings, etc. -- I admire their ability to see the larger picture.  I love the Sackler Museum in D.C.  The Buddhas are so serene.


----------



## Mindi B

eagle1002us said:


> I myself only wear faux fur.  But can't you appreciate the elegant aloofness of the woman?  She's got attitude.  There's more to her than being "draped in dead things."


Yes, she does have attitude.  Her posture says, "I skinned all these myself!"  No, kidding!  She is clearly wealthy and confident and it shows.  But the dead things do tend to command my attention.


----------



## MadMadCat

Maedi said:


> Love your sense of colors and materials. Your necklaces are so unique and creative. Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!





CapriTrotteur said:


> Beautiful MMC, we have so many talented ladies in the cafe.
> I am sure they raise your outfit just by wearing these beauties.





tabbi001 said:


> Lovely pieces MMC! You have an eye for design



Thank you, Maedi, CapriTrotteur and Tabbi!


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> One thing that I like about some of the pieces is how practical they are.



I didn't know the site, and I took a look. There are a lot of designers, do you have one or two that you recommend specifically? Are the sizes true to size? The sizing varies so much from designer to designer that - unless I trust their consistency and I have tried their clothes - I hardly buy anything online. I hate returning things.
Thanks!


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> Yes, she does have attitude.  Her posture says, "I skinned all these myself!"  No, kidding!  She is clearly wealthy and confident and it shows.  But the dead things do tend to command my attention.



And let's not forget these were different times. Life had a different value, both animal and human. Women gave birth to a number of children, hoping that half of them would not die of flu, or infections. I don't think anyone cared much for dead critters.


----------



## MadMadCat

dharma said:


> @MadMadCat, great work! I adore labradorite, it's difficult to find really luminescent beads.  There's a tiny store near me that imports them and I bought super itty bitty rough cut beads and made a quicky bracelet. You just made me remember, off to look for it.
> I have a strange day ahead of me, work promotion type of meetings mixed with total fantasy presentations. I'll take some photos and post them on the ride home tonight. Also hoping to stop at a favorite contemporary jeweler's sample sale for some holiday gifts for DD.



Thank you, Dharma! Labratorite - when truly iridescent - is beautiful indeed, but rare. The perfect shade of greige! Many labratorite now in the market has been coated with an iridescent film which gives it a similar look, but at times it is overdone and it becomes garish. 
I have in mind a labradorite and spinel necklace, but I don't think I'll have time to make it for a while. Who knows, by the time I get to it, it will be outdated!

The fantasy presentations intrigue me!


----------



## Mindi B

You are right, MadMadCat.  My observation is not intended to demean either this long-dead woman or any modern-day admirers.  I am merely making a personal observation rooted in contemporary mores.  You know, idle cafe conversation.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe, 

i'm taking a long weekend and like @dharma i went to a similarly swanky soirée last night which was so much fun and i met some very important people who were quite impressed with my work. It could mean more projects with dream clients. 

This morning i went to see the new King of Prussia H boutique. it's lovely, the windows are amazing with all sorts of creatures made of leather and exotics too. While there are apparently piles of goodies in the stock room nothing was waiting for me and my sweet SA looked for other options but i'm very particular so today was not my day. Ah well, it gives me a bit more time to save and I went to Burberry and ordered a trench with fur trim and a removable liner. It's a splurge but i figure this is the most versatile piece i could get. It needs some tailoring but it's not yet the weather so I think it'll be ready in a couple more weeks. I think this will be perfect for Paris. 

It's a lovely day here so i'm meeting my girlfriend and her newly adopted snarky dachshund. She was going to be put down for her attitude/biting and my BFF saved her and is working with a trainer to get her to chill a bit. She's an old girl but was not ready to go. 

Hope everyone has a lovely day and weekend!


----------



## Mindi B

Those windows are marvelous, as is the coat, MrsO!  Congrats on the promising networking! And kudos to your friend for giving hope to her new old dog.  Sometimes all "problem" dogs need is someone who cares enough to spend some time working with them.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> i'm taking a long weekend and like @dharma i went to a similarly swanky soirée last night which was so much fun and i met some very important people who were quite impressed with my work. It could mean more projects with dream clients.
> 
> This morning i went to see the new King of Prussia H boutique. it's lovely, the windows are amazing with all sorts of creatures made of leather and exotics too. While there are apparently piles of goodies in the stock room nothing was waiting for me and my sweet SA looked for other options but i'm very particular so today was not my day. Ah well, it gives me a bit more time to save and I went to Burberry and ordered a trench with fur trim and a removable liner. It's a splurge but i figure this is the most versatile piece i could get. It needs some tailoring but it's not yet the weather so I think it'll be ready in a couple more weeks. I think this will be perfect for Paris.
> 
> It's a lovely day here so i'm meeting my girlfriend and her newly adopted snarky dachshund. She was going to be put down for her attitude/biting and my BFF saved her and is working with a trainer to get her to chill a bit. She's an old girl but was not ready to go.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day and weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3486987
> View attachment 3486988
> View attachment 3486989
> View attachment 3486990



Beautiful windows. Great coat. Glad you had a good time and stayed on budget. More goodies will come your way soon I suspect.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The above mentioned swanky soirée made me feel like I was in the movie "Midnight In Paris".  I almost expected Scott and Zelda Fitzgerald, Cole and Linda Porter and Josephine Baker to make their entrances at any moment.  I never saw so many exotics in one room together in my life.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Mindi B said:


> Yes, she does have attitude.  Her posture says, "I skinned all these myself!"  No, kidding!  She is clearly wealthy and confident and it shows.  But the dead things do tend to command my attention.


Furs are just a bunch of dead animals    (Who died horribly) sewn together.  Then again, so are purses.  I won't wear furs, but purses are a whole 'nother thing.  Life is full of contradictions.  Go figure.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

cremel said:


> I am about to stay away from work for one and a half weeks for a relaxing vacation with my family in Florida. Here it comes: Hurricane Matthew. I hope everything will be fine. Airlines started texting to me for "possible delays and cancellations". This is upsetting and it worries me.


I'm send


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Am I the last person on earth to know about this: apparently this is lily rose depp who Wikipedia tells me is the 17 year old daughter of Johnny depp. I asked DH if he thought she practiced this facial expression and he explained to me that this is resting b#+%h face. It's a thing? Really? I wonder if I should practice it. Or maybe get more Botox? It seems like the look might ward off any nonsense to which others might seek to subject one. I might try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484500


She looks bored to death.


Pocketbook Pup said:


> And by the way, you don't have it. Your resting face is friendly but dignified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn shouldn't put a smiley face.  Is the an emoji for RBF?
> 
> I think I found it


thats really an interesting emoji


MadMadCat said:


> the 3" heels are what I call "restaurant shoes" which means that I get off the car in front of the restaurant (valet is mandatory) and I hope for a table by the door
> In spite of this, I seem to have amassed an inordinate number of them, which are hardly used (but they're oh so pretty).


For me 3" heels will have to wait until I'm in a wheelchair!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Genie27 said:


> Ooh, blisters - I use double layer socks by Wright. Same principle as wearing cotton sock liners and technical over socks.


Thanks for the tip on Wright's, I have never heard of them,


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

cremel said:


> I hope you find your comfort shoes soon. I also consider comfort the most critical factors when it comes to shoes.


Me too.  If my feet hurt, I am a first class crank.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

CapriTrotteur said:


> That sounds like a great day Madam, glad you had fun.
> Must look for pictures of the jewels.


I saw a Cartier exhibit a couple of years ago in Paris at the Grand Palais.  It was extraordinary.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

MadMadCat said:


> Great way of spending the day!
> At times, it makes me sad that Grace Kelly was a style icon of these times and now we have....mmm....the Ks?


Perish the thought!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

MadMadCat said:


> Just because you asked
> 
> I found some pictures in my archives, so I don't have to wait for the weekend to post them here.
> This is the one I had a silversmith make.  It does not look like it from the picture, since there is some chain hanging in the back, but it is a sautoir length, pretty heavy too.
> View attachment 3486128


It is fantastic.  Gorgeous.  You should produce these in quantity.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

cremel said:


> Did anyone from our café recommended StyleWe to me? I found some amazing stuff from their web. Their designers are all independent designers. I ordered a whole bunch and the two I have received worked out great. Anyone has experience with this website? Stylewe.com.


I don't know anything about it.  I will check it out.


----------



## MadMadCat

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> i'm taking a long weekend and like @dharma i went to a similarly swanky soirée last night which was so much fun and i met some very important people who were quite impressed with my work. It could mean more projects with dream clients.
> 
> This morning i went to see the new King of Prussia H boutique. it's lovely, the windows are amazing with all sorts of creatures made of leather and exotics too. While there are apparently piles of goodies in the stock room nothing was waiting for me and my sweet SA looked for other options but i'm very particular so today was not my day. Ah well, it gives me a bit more time to save and I went to Burberry and ordered a trench with fur trim and a removable liner. It's a splurge but i figure this is the most versatile piece i could get. It needs some tailoring but it's not yet the weather so I think it'll be ready in a couple more weeks. I think this will be perfect for Paris.
> 
> It's a lovely day here so i'm meeting my girlfriend and her newly adopted snarky dachshund. She was going to be put down for her attitude/biting and my BFF saved her and is working with a trainer to get her to chill a bit. She's an old girl but was not ready to go.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day and weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3486987
> View attachment 3486988
> View attachment 3486989
> View attachment 3486990



Lovely coat, a timeless classic, and stunning windows! Thanks for posting this.

I was expecting a picture of the snarky dog!  
I love dogs, I admire people who adopt dogs that other people rejected, but I must say that I wouldn't do it. I wouldn't have the pretense to succeed where others failed.
Plus, one of my staff adopted a terrier that had been returned after being adopted by three different families. She convinced she could redeem him. The little monster bit her nose off after 4 days. In the first months she was bitten 5 times. I'm sorry, but some dogs deserve their destiny. After all, we put in jail people who hurt others.


----------



## MadMadCat

Hermes24Fbg said:


> It is fantastic.  Gorgeous.  You should produce these in quantity.



Thanks Hermes24Fbg!


----------



## katekluet

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> i'm taking a long weekend and like @dharma i went to a similarly swanky soirée last night which was so much fun and i met some very important people who were quite impressed with my work. It could mean more projects with dream clients.
> 
> This morning i went to see the new King of Prussia H boutique. it's lovely, the windows are amazing with all sorts of creatures made of leather and exotics too. While there are apparently piles of goodies in the stock room nothing was waiting for me and my sweet SA looked for other options but i'm very particular so today was not my day. Ah well, it gives me a bit more time to save and I went to Burberry and ordered a trench with fur trim and a removable liner. It's a splurge but i figure this is the most versatile piece i could get. It needs some tailoring but it's not yet the weather so I think it'll be ready in a couple more weeks. I think this will be perfect for Paris.
> 
> It's a lovely day here so i'm meeting my girlfriend and her newly adopted snarky dachshund. She was going to be put down for her attitude/biting and my BFF saved her and is working with a trainer to get her to chill a bit. She's an old girl but was not ready to go.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day and weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3486987
> View attachment 3486988
> View attachment 3486989
> View attachment 3486990


Love the coat!
OMG i just realized my Burberry is 45 years old...got it on our honeymoon..and still fits and looks fine.
Congrats on the professional success, well deserved.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Those windows are marvelous, as is the coat, MrsO!  Congrats on the promising networking! And kudos to your friend for giving hope to her new old dog.  Sometimes all "problem" dogs need is someone who cares enough to spend some time working with them.


I should have taken photos of all the windows, there are 4 animal scenes. I'll be back near the mall soon and will get the rest. The snarky sardine was an absolute sweetheart today in the city, she was very well behaved and had a lovely ladies lunch with my BFF and I. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful windows. Great coat. Glad you had a good time and stayed on budget. More goodies will come your way soon I suspect.



Thank you PP! I'm glad you approve. I tried to break my budget, I really did  but there was nothing for me. I went down the whole list of future bags and not a one was available in a color or leather that I was interested in. There were exotics galore but I need a few more of these dream jobs to make those happen 



MadMadCat said:


> Lovely coat, a timeless classic, and stunning windows! Thanks for posting this.
> 
> I was expecting a picture of the snarky dog!
> I love dogs, I admire people who adopt dogs that other people rejected, but I must say that I wouldn't do it. I wouldn't have the pretense to succeed where others failed.
> Plus, one of my staff adopted a terrier that had been returned after being adopted by three different families. She convinced she could redeem him. The little monster bit her nose off after 4 days. In the first months she was bitten 5 times. I'm sorry, but some dogs deserve their destiny. After all, we put in jail people who hurt others.



Like people, every case is different. In this dog's case, she was older and needed training, attention and some love. The breed is snappy by nature but she was a very good dog today. No incidents at all and she even gave me a kiss goodbye!




katekluet said:


> Love the coat!
> OMG i just realized my Burberry is 45 years old...got it on our honeymoon..and still fits and looks fine.
> Congrats on the professional success, well deserved.



I'm so glad to hear it, I'm looking at it as a forever piece especially since it can be tailored over the years. 
Will PM you, I met your friend and thank you for the congrats. It was a dream come true!


----------



## MadMadCat

MrsOwen3 said:


> Like people, every case is different. In this dog's case, she was older and needed training, attention and some love. The breed is snappy by nature but she was a very good dog today. No incidents at all and she even gave me a kiss goodbye!



Glad to hear! I am sure I am getting snappier and edgier with age, too, but I hope DH does not give me up for adoption 
Congratulations for the new business opportunities! I don't know what you do, but it sounds like a very fulfilling job!


----------



## Mindi B

People put in jail for harming others deserve that fate because the legal system has determined that the perpetrator knew the difference between right and wrong and chose to do wrong.  Those for whom mental illness blurs that distinction are remanded to secure mental hospitals for treatment.  Animals do not, as far as research can show us, have the capacity for reasoning a la homo sapiens, and cannot therefore decide to do wrong.  An animal that snaps or bites does so out of instinct and previous behavioral learning--the latter almost always, in the case of domestic companion animals, derived from bad experiences at the hands of human beings.  Very occasionally an animal may be born with a cognitive defect that makes them uniquely vicious, but this is very rare.  The vast majority of cases of "dangerous" domesticated animals owe their dangerousness to bad, or at least foolish, human beings.  While your friend's injury is horrific, MadMadCat, I would question why someone who'd had a dog known to be aggressive for only four days would put her face close enough to it to be so badly hurt.  She was clearly trying to do a good thing and her experience was certainly horrible, but I would not go so far as to say that the dog was "a monster" who "deserved" his fate (presumably euthanasia).  While that may indeed have been the the only and even the best option for that dog, his harmful behavior was not something he was capable of intending, and he was no more nor less than a dog.


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> Furs are just a bunch of dead animals    (Who died horribly) sewn together.  Then again, so are purses.  I won't wear furs, but purses are a whole 'nother thing.  Life is full of contradictions.  Go figure.


And cows for leather and pigs for suede.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi, I assume you won't be joining me for watching Nosferatu on TCM tonight?


----------



## Mindi B

Nosferatu is SO CREEPY!  I haven't seen it for years, but that bug-eyed, beak-nosed vampire (Max Schreck, right?) is one scary dude!  I prefer my vampires to look like the young Frank Langella, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Nosferatu is SO CREEPY!  I haven't seen it for years, but that bug-eyed, beak-nosed vampire (Max Schreck, right?) is one scary dude!  I prefer my vampires to look like the young Frank Langella, thankyouverymuch.


Frank Langella as Dracula I saw at the Kennedy Center years ago.   He and George Hamilton make the best --most charming, come hither -- vampires.  
Tomorrow I have to put out my stuffed pumpkin.   (It's a plushie but colorful.  It used to scream when squeezed but I wore the battery out).  I love all the pumpkins people put on their doorsteps these days.   Some glorious folks who really know how to celebrate Halloween have giant black cats and spiders on their front lawn, huge balloons the size of a car.


----------



## Mindi B

People seem to love decorating for Halloween more than any other holiday, even Christmas.  Some of the yardscapes are amazing!  I wouldn't have the patience to put everything up and take it all down, but I love looking at what others do.


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> People put in jail for harming others deserve that fate because the legal system has determined that the perpetrator knew the difference between right and wrong and chose to do wrong.  Those for whom mental illness blurs that distinction are remanded to secure mental hospitals for treatment.  Animals do not, as far as research can show us, have the capacity for reasoning a la homo sapiens, and cannot therefore decide to do wrong.  An animal that snaps or bites does so out of instinct and previous behavioral learning--the latter almost always, in the case of domestic companion animals, derived from bad experiences at the hands of human beings.  Very occasionally an animal may be born with a cognitive defect that makes them uniquely vicious, but this is very rare.  The vast majority of cases of "dangerous" domesticated animals owe their dangerousness to bad, or at least foolish, human beings.  While your friend's injury is horrific, MadMadCat, I would question why someone who'd had a dog known to be aggressive for only four days would put her face close enough to it to be so badly hurt.  She was clearly trying to do a good thing and her experience was certainly horrible, but I would not go so far as to say that the dog was "a monster" who "deserved" his fate (presumably euthanasia).  While that may indeed have been the the only and even the best option for that dog, his harmful behavior was not something he was capable of intending, and he was no more nor less than a dog.



I actually give more credit to animals. I am absolutely certain they do know right from wrong, even just from the fact of being rewarded or punished. I am not saying that an animal that misbehaves must be "mean" by nature, but a 4-5 years old dog that has behavior that - if it was a human - would be considered antisocial, can hardly be redeemed by an attentive owner.  
Or, in the case of my friend, a series of owners, who demonstrated a heart good enough to adopt an adult dog instead of going for the more-sought-after puppy.

My friend is a sweet, very upbeat woman who had a very similar dog in the past, and she may have projected her old trust on the new animal. In any case, she was collecting his toys from the floor, therefore she was bending down, when the dog decided he did not like her collecting the toys and jumped to bite her face. She was not harassing him, threatening him or mistreating him. The dog has problems. During the day she started bringing the dog to a "dog daycare place" (which apparently make kids daycare look a bargain) but after a while the management said that they would not keep the dog since it would "pick a fight" with the other dogs, biting them and being aggressive.

Again, I am a dog lover and some say I am a "dog whisperer", but I believe that some animals are beyond redemption. I understand you have a different position, which is perfectly fine with me .


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> I actually give more credit to animals. I am absolutely certain they do know right from wrong, even just from the fact of being rewarded or punished. I am not saying that an animal that misbehaves must be "mean" by nature, but a 4-5 years old dog that has behavior that - if it was a human - would be considered antisocial, can hardly be redeemed by an attentive owner.
> Or, in the case of my friend, a series of owners, who demonstrated a heart good enough to adopt an adult dog instead of going for the more-sought-after puppy.
> 
> My friend is a sweet, very upbeat woman who had a very similar dog in the past, and she may have projected her old trust on the new animal. In any case, she was collecting his toys from the floor, therefore she was bending down, when the dog decided he did not like her collecting the toys and jumped to bite her face. She was not harassing him, threatening him or mistreating him. The dog has problems. During the day she started bringing the dog to a "dog daycare place" (which apparently make kids daycare look a bargain) but after a while the management said that they would not keep the dog since it would "pick a fight" with the other dogs, biting them and being aggressive.
> 
> Again, I am a dog lover and some say I am a "dog whisperer", but I believe that some animals are beyond redemption. I understand you have a different position, which is perfectly fine with me .


This dog sounds like a candidate for Cesar 911.   Even tho I am not a pet owner, I enjoy watching his show.  He has such a nice manner:  he's matter of fact and goes about his business but is very pleasant and supportive to his clients.  I gather he pinches or tweaks the dog's neck or holds his index finger up in a chiding manner to get the dog to pay attention.  I don't know why that works.  I can't believe that works.  Would it work on a out of control Rottie?


----------



## Mindi B

I am genuinely sorry about your friend's experience and certainly I never said, nor intended to suggest, that she was mistreating the dog when he bit her.  I have zero doubt that her intentions were the very best.  I think just as you said, she was simply a little too quick to trust the dog based on her past doggy contacts. Totally understandable.
On the general subject of  canine nature, I think there is a difference between knowing that some behaviors are rewarded and others punished, and understanding the more complex and loaded constructs of right and wrong.  The former requires only the appropriate (prompt) timing of consequences; the latter requires a theory of mind, concept of morality, self-awareness, and the will to transgress, or not to--none of which, in my opinion, animals possess.  The main reason this is important (beyond the interesting philosophical implications, I suppose) is that when people (not you, MadMadCat, nor your friend) start to think that dogs do naughty things on purpose, out of spite, etc., they tend to punish the dog, often well after the behavior has occurred, which serves no functional purpose and is unfair to the animal.  We humans (and I am SO guilty of this) tend to anthropomorphize pretty much everything, which is sometimes useful and often amusing but can be downright harmful if we take it too far.   But yes, this dog sounds like he was troubled (and trouble) and there was, sadly, no way he would ever have been a safe pet.  Ultimately, I feel badly for everybody in this scenario, two- and four-legged.


----------



## Mindi B

Cesar is pretty amazing, eagle.  I guess his methods are controversial in animal training circles and they don't work for everyone, but they certainly seem to work beautifully for him!


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> I am genuinely sorry about your friend's experience and certainly I never said, nor intended to suggest, that she was mistreating the dog when he bit her.  I have zero doubt that her intentions were the very best.  I think just as you said, she was simply a little too quick to trust the dog based on her past doggy contacts. Totally understandable.
> On the general subject of  canine nature, I think there is a difference between knowing that some behaviors are rewarded and others punished, and understanding the more complex and loaded constructs of right and wrong.  The former requires only the appropriate (prompt) timing of consequences; the latter requires a theory of mind, concept of morality, self-awareness, and the will to transgress, or not to--none of which, in my opinion, animals possess.  The main reason this is important (beyond the interesting philosophical implications, I suppose) is that when people (not you, MadMadCat, nor your friend) start to think that dogs do naughty things on purpose, out of spite, etc., they tend to punish the dog, often well after the behavior has occurred, which serves no functional purpose and is unfair to the animal.  We humans (and I am SO guilty of this) tend to anthropomorphize pretty much everything, which is sometimes useful and often amusing but can be downright harmful if we take it too far.   But yes, this dog sounds like he was troubled (and trouble) and there was, sadly, no way he would ever have been a safe pet.  Ultimately, I feel badly for everybody in this scenario, two- and four-legged.



Don't feel bad for Monster (we call it that way, including my friend). She is still taking care of him in spite of his nasty character and disruptive nature. Her house looks like a war zone, and the dog is the king at this point. She does not want to give him back to the shelter because for sure they'd put him down, but she cannot risk to be hurt again. I think she got more tetanus shots than anyone i know!

A few weeks back the dog escaped and i suspect all her friends were hoping Monster would not be found and returned!


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> This dog sounds like a candidate for Cesar 911.   Even tho I am not a pet owner, I enjoy watching his show.  He has such a nice manner:  he's matter of fact and goes about his business but is very pleasant and supportive to his clients.  I gather he pinches or tweaks the dog's neck or holds his index finger up in a chiding manner to get the dog to pay attention.  I don't know why that works.  I can't believe that works.  Would it work on a out of control Rottie?



Lol! Yes! It would make a good show!


----------



## Mindi B

Well, that finally worked, MadMadCat.  I am. . . almost. . . speechless.  The dog is not a happy animal and your friend is not a happy dog-owner and your friend's friends are rooting for the dog to disappear or die. . . .  Wow.  I'm dropping the mic and exiting stage left.


----------



## momasaurus

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> i'm taking a long weekend and like @dharma i went to a similarly swanky soirée last night which was so much fun and i met some very important people who were quite impressed with my work. It could mean more projects with dream clients.
> 
> This morning i went to see the new King of Prussia H boutique. it's lovely, the windows are amazing with all sorts of creatures made of leather and exotics too. While there are apparently piles of goodies in the stock room nothing was waiting for me and my sweet SA looked for other options but i'm very particular so today was not my day. Ah well, it gives me a bit more time to save and I went to Burberry and ordered a trench with fur trim and a removable liner. It's a splurge but i figure this is the most versatile piece i could get. It needs some tailoring but it's not yet the weather so I think it'll be ready in a couple more weeks. I think this will be perfect for Paris.
> 
> It's a lovely day here so i'm meeting my girlfriend and her newly adopted snarky dachshund. She was going to be put down for her attitude/biting and my BFF saved her and is working with a trainer to get her to chill a bit. She's an old girl but was not ready to go.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day and weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3486987
> View attachment 3486988
> View attachment 3486989
> View attachment 3486990


FABULOUS windows!! 
Imagine if people wanted to put *us* down for "attitude"......LOL


----------



## klynneann

momasaurus said:


> FABULOUS windows!!
> Imagine if people wanted to put *us* down for "attitude"......LOL


I would not have made it past my 5th birthday!  Apparently I was bossing people around at least that early lol.


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> Well, that finally worked, MadMadCat.  I am. . . almost. . . speechless.  The dog is not a happy animal and your friend is not a happy dog-owner and your friend's friends are rooting for the dog to disappear or die. . . .  Wow.  I'm dropping the mic and exiting stage left.



Omg, what did i do?! [emoji1]

I didn't want to bring a controversial subject up. Sorry if this has caused some stir-up. On the other hand, almost anything worth chatting about is controversial, don't you think? If we all agreed oneverything it would bean extremely dull (and a bit freakish) world. 

Hugs!


----------



## dharma

Hi cafe!  
@MrsOwen3, great coat!! I'm so excited for you and the new prospects! I'll save you some trouble with the window photos, I took some that I can share
I'll put them in the next post to keep them organized. 
Dog talk:
My dogs were abused shelter animals and it took a lot of work to "normalize" them. Luckily they were not biters, just shy and not socialized. They are still "off" but much better. I couldn't imagine giving up on them, as naughty as they can be sometimes. Just glad they don't chew leather! @MadMadCat, maybe it's time for your friend to seek professional help? I mean that in the nicest way. Perhaps request to be on the dog whisper show?
VampireTalk: I prefer the sexy True Blood guys


----------



## MadMadCat

klynneann said:


> I would not have made it past my 5th birthday!  Apparently I was bossing people around at least that early lol.



I would have been put down too 

My mom has a pic of me at 3 years of age where i have the "don't mess with me" look. Whenever i get a little snippy she comments "look at that pictuere, i should have known!"


----------



## Genie27

eagle1002us said:


> Yes, when I walked a lot it did add up. Yarn? What kinds of things do you make, Genie


Eagle, I make scarves and shawls mostly. I like working with lace weight silk-blends that open up after blocking. And chunky baby alpaca that work up into cosy statement pieces that unfortunately shed like crazy. I've also made some blankets and throws and cushions for niece/nephew etc. There is something so therapeutic about the yarn working its way through my fingers. I enjoy crochet more than knitting as I can wrap my hook to make it ergonomic, while knitting needles feel cold and skinny in my hands. Plus it seems there's more hand to yarn contact when I crochet.


----------



## dharma

Here are close ups of the window MrsO posted   Love the bears


----------



## dharma

This window had a tropical bird theme. All the bags were Craie and had baby birds inside
Please excuse the lv logo reflection. I can't photoshop on my phone to that degree


----------



## dharma

The underwater theme window


----------



## Mindi B

I would so purchase one of those leather animals if they were ever sold.  I would so work for Hermes for free if that would give me dibs on one of those animals.  They are awesome.  I am especially grooving on the iguanas.  Love.


----------



## dharma

Lastly, my personal fav, the ant farm


----------



## dharma

The artists: 
Heavy Eyes, a Brooklyn based object design studio founded by Matt Cavanaugh and Kathleen Scudder. Leather in the sculptures was provided by the Hermes Sustainability Department in cooperation with petit h.


----------



## Mindi B

OMG, I just saw the skull.  And the octopus.  Tomorrow's headline: "Display windows at new boutique broken into, merchandise ignored, decorative objects stolen." 
Honestly, I covet the critters more than the merchandise.  Sigh.
I want that skull.  I WANT it.  I am having a little grown-up hissy fit here.


----------



## dharma

For you dearest Mindi, you are my spirit animal 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Mindi B said:


> I would so purchase one of those leather animals if they were ever sold.  I would so work for Hermes for free if that would give me dibs on one of those animals.  They are awesome.  I am especially grooving on the iguanas.  Love.


----------



## dharma

Okay, okay . Pm me and I'll send you the lovely post card xo



Mindi B said:


> OMG, I just saw the skull.  And the octopus.  Tomorrow's headline: "Display windows at new boutique broken into, merchandise ignored, decorative objects stolen."
> Honestly, I covet the critters more than the merchandise.  Sigh.
> I want that skull.  I WANT it.  I am having a little grown-up hissy fit here.


----------



## klynneann

Wow, those windows are just incredible!


----------



## dharma

Forgive me chatters, when I post, I post, lol. I have more pictures to share of lovely fantasy dresses I saw yesterday. I'm killing time in the car waiting for DD to finish a school event. I suppose I should be getting some work done but this is more fun. 
I say fantasy because I think most of us are past the wedding stage but they are still very fairy tale inspired and fun to look at. There are at least a few brides out there that would like to be naked on the big day and there's something for them too


----------



## Mindi B

dharma, I just did a wee Google and now a small version of that skull is on its way to me!  
I owe it all to your great photos and link to the artists!
You are MY spirit animal. . . and my sartorial inspiration.  Did I mention I now own a pair of Trippen mary janes with the crazy soles, due to you?
Major Mindi Meltdown averted by retail therapy.  Phew!


----------



## scarf1

Beautiful windows! Love the fishing polar bear! But then I collect polar bears for xmas decorations....


----------



## Genie27

@dharma these windows are gorgeous! Thanks for posting. The wedding gowns are quite stunning also.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Eagle, I make scarves and shawls mostly. I like working with lace weight silk-blends that open up after blocking. And chunky baby alpaca that work up into cosy statement pieces that unfortunately shed like crazy. I've also made some blankets and throws and cushions for niece/nephew etc. There is something so therapeutic about the yarn working its way through my fingers. I enjoy crochet more than knitting as I can wrap my hook to make it ergonomic, while knitting needles feel cold and skinny in my hands. Plus it seems there's more hand to yarn contact when I crochet.


I have found working with my hands whether sewing or beading is very soothing, absorbing and a terrific distraction from stress.


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> View attachment 3487891
> View attachment 3487893
> View attachment 3487894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The underwater theme window


This is so fabulous and engaging.  Thank you for posting -- it's marvelous.


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> For you dearest Mindi, you are my spirit animal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487910


Ya gotta love a good lookin' lizard  . . . or chameleon . . . or iguana!


----------



## MadMadCat

dharma said:


> Forgive me chatters, when I post, I post, lol. I have more pictures to share of lovely fantasy dresses I saw yesterday. I'm killing time in the car waiting for DD to finish a school event. I suppose I should be getting some work done but this is more fun.
> I say fantasy because I think most of us are past the wedding stage but they are still very fairy tale inspired and fun to look at. There are at least a few brides out there that would like to be naked on the big day and there's something for them too
> View attachment 3487914
> View attachment 3487915
> View attachment 3487916
> View attachment 3487917



Wow, thank you for the pictures of the windows and for these stunning dresses. The first one is particularly dreamy! 

The craie bags are beautiful, but i agree with Mindi: the critters overshadow them!


----------



## Kyokei

Hello everyone.

It's been a while since I've stopped by (and I have many new and exciting H purchases, including my first poncho and hat that I love!) but I wanted to say hello to you all. Things here have been very busy with both work and my personal life and I hope everyone is doing well. I have a quieter weekend ahead of me thanks to the holiday so I thought I'd catch up on TPF.

How has everyone been doing?


----------



## dharma

Kyokei said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> It's been a while since I've stopped by (and I have many new and exciting H purchases, including my first poncho and hat that I love!) but I wanted to say hello to you all. Things here have been very busy with both work and my personal life and I hope everyone is doing well. I have a quieter weekend ahead of me thanks to the holiday so I thought I'd catch up on TPF.
> 
> How has everyone been doing?


Hi kyokei! Welcome back! You have been missed I'm glad to hear you've been well and busy. Please let us know what wonderful things you've added to your H collection if you're comfortable. You have fabulous taste. 
Been very busy also and reading more than posting but TPF still takes me to a relaxing place in my crazy stressful life. My niece just tested through a few sommelier levels and loves her new job, it makes me think of you every time I see her. I hope you can stop in more often xo


----------



## dharma

Glad you loved the photos everyone!
@Mindi B, wow! You amazing little googler! Off to google too 
I have a weekend in Brooklyn coming up soon, I would love to visit this studio!!!


----------



## Kyokei

dharma said:


> Hi kyokei! Welcome back! You have been missed I'm glad to hear you've been well and busy. Please let us know what wonderful things you've added to your H collection if you're comfortable. You have fabulous taste.
> Been very busy also and reading more than posting but TPF still takes me to a relaxing place in my crazy stressful life. My niece just tested through a few sommelier levels and loves her new job, it makes me think of you every time I see her. I hope you can stop in more often xo



That is excellent! I've been working on my next level as well, thinking about the research for my upcoming dissertation.... I discovered some great wine recently, one of which is very inexpensive but wonderful quality!

A few of the things I've added have been:
- three scarves this season: Flânerie à Versailles, Dans l'atelier de Robert Dallet, and Les légendes de l'Arbre Coloriage. Not a lot has really spoken to me this season (and the other one I desperately want to try my store never has) so that is likely it for the season.... though we'll see
- New York booties, the taller version with metal insert heel
- Poncho, not the Rocabar but a similar design
- Rabbit felt hat.... I love it!
- Some fragrances

I believe I already shared the silver narrow CDC I bought back in.... July??

There are also two or three things I have my eye on and might purchase in the relatively near future. I saw a lovely cashmere scarf and fine jewelry necklace.... there were also a pair of pumps I wanted but I checked yesterday and they were sold out of my size in the color I wanted. The other ones I liked were too wide for my feet unfortunately.

I'm debating back and forth on the cashmere.... we'll see.

I did get a nice pair of Gianvito Rossi velvet booties and have a promotional giftcard for Bergdorfs I plan to use next week for another pair of shoes. I did a bit of RTW shopping as well.


----------



## LanaDelPayme

Hey! I was wondering if anyone thought it would be worth it to buy an Hermès pocket square to use as a small scarf? I am male, and was thinking about this one :http://usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des...e-45cm-panthera-pardus-ciel-marine-90772.html   Opinions?


----------



## Kyokei

LanaDelPayme said:


> Hey! I was wondering if anyone thought it would be worth it to buy an Hermès pocket square to use as a small scarf? I am male, and was thinking about this one :http://usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des...e-45cm-panthera-pardus-ciel-marine-90772.html   Opinions?



I think it is worth it as long as you realize just how small they are. I use this size as a very tiny scarf sometimes. If you want something slightly bigger, the 70s would be a good way to go. They are made from vintage silk too and very soft.
As for the design, it's lovely. I have it in a different CW as a CSGM and it's one of my favorites.


----------



## LanaDelPayme

Kyokei said:


> I think it is worth it as long as you realize just how small they are. I use this size as a very tiny scarf sometimes. If you want something slightly bigger, the 70s would be a good way to go. They are made from vintage silk too and very soft.
> As for the design, it's lovely. I have it in a different CW as a CSGM and it's one of my favorites.


Thanks so much! can you maybe pm me a pic of it around your neck? I am very slight so I think it will be ok


----------



## Kyokei

LanaDelPayme said:


> Thanks so much! can you maybe pm me a pic of it around your neck? I am very slight so I think it will be ok



I took this picture for the in action thread a few months ago and it shows the size of it pretty well. If you need a more up close picture, let me know and I can take one in a moment.


----------



## LanaDelPayme

Kyokei said:


> I took this picture for the in action thread a few months ago and it shows the size of it pretty well. If you need a more up close picture, let me know and I can take one in a moment.


Thanks again and a close up would be great. Love the shade of your birkin


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei, so nice to hear from you. Glad you are doing well. You have been missed. Your purchases sound lovely. Have you delved more int Hermes rtw? I have been bitten by that bug lately. I purchased two pairs of pants and I have my eye on a few other pieces.


----------



## Kyokei

LanaDelPayme said:


> Thanks again and a close up would be great. Love the shade of your birkin



Thank you! It's not the best picture since I just took it quickly right now but here you go.


----------



## scarf1

Kyokei said:


> That is excellent! I've been working on my next level as well, thinking about the research for my upcoming dissertation.... I discovered some great wine recently, one of which is very inexpensive but wonderful quality!
> 
> A few of the things I've added have been:
> - three scarves this season: Flânerie à Versailles, Dans l'atelier de Robert Dallet, and Les légendes de l'Arbre Coloriage. Not a lot has really spoken to me this season (and the other one I desperately want to try my store never has) so that is likely it for the season.... though we'll see
> - New York booties, the taller version with metal insert heel
> - Poncho, not the Rocabar but a similar design
> - Rabbit felt hat.... I love it!
> - Some fragrances
> 
> I believe I already shared the silver narrow CDC I bought back in.... July??
> 
> There are also two or three things I have my eye on and might purchase in the relatively near future. I saw a lovely cashmere scarf and fine jewelry necklace.... there were also a pair of pumps I wanted but I checked yesterday and they were sold out of my size in the color I wanted. The other ones I liked were too wide for my feet unfortunately.
> 
> I'm debating back and forth on the cashmere.... we'll see.
> 
> I did get a nice pair of Gianvito Rossi velvet booties and have a promotional giftcard for Bergdorfs I plan to use next week for another pair of shoes. I did a bit of RTW shopping as well.


Welcome back! Hope to see your other purchases. I am particularly curious to see which CW of the Versailles scarf you went for.


----------



## LanaDelPayme

Kyokei said:


> Thank you! It's not the best picture since I just took it quickly right now but here you go.


That is fantastic. That is the other design I was considering! (2nd Pic) Out of the two, which would you recommend?


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kyokei, so nice to hear from you. Glad you are doing well. You have been missed. Your purchases sound lovely. Have you delved more int Hermes rtw? I have been bitten by that bug lately. I purchased two pairs of pants and I have my eye on a few other pieces.



I have my eye on a RTW sweater that I might get when it gets just a tad bit colder here in the winter. I made a substantial RTW purchase at Bergdorfs recently which should take me through fall. I did see a pair of Hermes pants that I loved, but their pants (and long dresses) never fit well on me since I'm rather short. My bank account might be happy about that but I'm not. 

I did recently buy a Hermes poncho (not the Rocabar), which I've posted in the action thread but will share here as well. It's a lovely color and perfect for fall.

Have you seen the SS17 RTW designs? What do you think?


----------



## Kyokei

scarf1 said:


> Welcome back! Hope to see your other purchases. I am particularly curious to see which CW of the Versailles scarf you went for.



Thank you! I went for CW 16. It was a hard choice since there were two other CWs I really loved but it was the first scarf I bought after getting my Birkin and the color went so well with it that I couldn't resist. Yesterday I bought  Les légendes de l'Arbre Coloriage CW 7 and 
Dans l'atelier de Robert Dallet CW 4. Originally I was looking at a different Dallet CW, but ended up liking the understated elegance of this.



LanaDelPayme said:


> That is fantastic. That is the other design I was considering! (2nd Pic) Out of the two, which would you recommend?



I love both designs a lot and they are actually two of my favorites. Is getting both an option? They are very different in style and can be worn for different occasions. Minuit au Faubourg is more whimsical and modern whereas Panthera Pardus is sophisticated and classic (while still having a slight edge because of the panther's print)


----------



## LanaDelPayme

I love both designs a lot and they are actually two of my favorites. Is getting both an option? They are very different in style and can be worn for different occasions. Minuit au Faubourg is more whimsical and modern whereas Panthera Pardus is sophisticated and classic (while still having a slight edge because of the panther's print)[/QUOTE] 
Thanks again, and Yes getting both is an option. Also, who is a good sales associate in the scarves department on Madison? I spoke to Allison on the phone, but have not been to the scarves department there.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> I have my eye on a RTW sweater that I might get when it gets just a tad bit colder here in the winter. I made a substantial RTW purchase at Bergdorfs recently which should take me through fall. I did see a pair of Hermes pants that I loved, but their pants (and long dresses) never fit well on me since I'm rather short. My bank account might be happy about that but I'm not.
> 
> I did recently buy a Hermes poncho (not the Rocabar), which I've posted in the action thread but will share here as well. It's a lovely color and perfect for fall.
> 
> Have you seen the SS17 RTW designs? What do you think?



Your poncho is beautiful. I did see the spring designs and there is a leather skirt that interests me. I had to pass on one for this season but I'm hoping my budget will accommodate the one in spring. There are two dresses that interested me from the fall line but I have to wait a bit. I am going to Paris next month and want to do a bit of shopping there.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Your poncho is beautiful. I did see the spring designs and there is a leather skirt that interests me. I had to pass on one for this season but I'm hoping my budget will accommodate the one in spring. There are two dresses that interested me from the fall line but I have to wait a bit. I am going to Paris next month and want to do a bit of shopping there.



Congratulations on Paris. I likely won't get a chance to vacation for the next two years but would love to go when I am finished.
It's worth it to hold off on buying now if it means the chance to do more shopping in Paris.


----------



## Kyokei

LanaDelPayme said:


> Thanks again, and Yes getting both is an option. Also, who is a good sales associate in the scarves department on Madison? I spoke to Allison on the phone, but have not been to the scarves department there.



She is wonderful.

Honestly, everyone at Madison is great. I love going to that boutique so much. The sales associates are always very friendly and helpful, they always greet me with a smile and make me feel at home. It is the best service I've ever gotten from any store and I've been to quite a number of high end stores that have amazing service.

I would avoid going during peak hours (weekends and even around 5pm) to get the full experience and the most help. It gets very crowded.


----------



## LanaDelPayme

Kyokei said:


> She is wonderful.
> 
> Honestly, everyone at Madison is great. I love going to that boutique so much. The sales associates are always very friendly and helpful, they always greet me with a smile and make me feel at home. It is the best service I've ever gotten from any store and I've been to quite a number of high end stores that have amazing service.
> 
> I would avoid going during peak hours (weekends and even around 5pm) to get the full experience and the most help. It gets very crowded.



So upset because I was in the city from my family's country house last weekend and really wanted to go to the boutique; and I spoke to Allison on the phoneduring the week as I mentioned, and she told me she would be there on Sat. I called while I was in the city to make sure she was there that day, and later found out I didn't have time to go because I spent 3 hours in Saks... LOL. But then I called again and asked them to leave my apologies for Allison because I could not make it. Was this overbearing? i just want to make sure I have a relationship with an SA at that location for the next time i am in the city (who knows when that will be... In Monaco now!). How can I do this without seeming creepy/ overbearing


----------



## pierina2

dharma said:


> Morning cafe! I've been catching up on the last few days and I'm so behind that by the time I reach the end of the thread, all of the responses I've had in my head have been stated by others, discussed and put to bed  So I guess I have nothing new to add
> I did see some gorgeous flowers at a swanky soirée last night
> View attachment 3486767
> View attachment 3486768
> 
> 
> @cremel and @Cordeliere , stay safe and dry! Cremel, I totally understand your reluctance to travel with little ones, it's stressful. When DD was little, I dreaded it and I only had one shy little girl. I can't imagine two boys! When stressed,  I usually play the "what's the worst that can happen" game in my head and that helps tremendously because it makes you realize most situations are temporary and very manageable.
> @MadMadCat, great work! I adore labradorite, it's difficult to find really luminescent beads.  There's a tiny store near me that imports them and I bought super itty bitty rough cut beads and made a quicky bracelet. You just made me remember, off to look for it.
> I have a strange day ahead of me, work promotion type of meetings mixed with total fantasy presentations. I'll take some photos and post them on the ride home tonight. Also hoping to stop at a favorite contemporary jeweler's sample sale for some holiday gifts for DD.
> And @Madam Bijoux , your inspiration is perfection
> Peace xo




Yes, the flowers were gorgeous!  Kudos to the designer, and many thanks for posting these beautiful picture, dharma.


----------



## Kyokei

Out of curiosity, does anyone here have the solid color cashmere stoles? I've been eyeing one...


----------



## MadMadCat

Kyokei said:


> That is excellent! I've been working on my next level as well, thinking about the research for my upcoming dissertation.... I discovered some great wine recently, one of which is very inexpensive but wonderful quality!
> 
> A few of the things I've added have been:
> - three scarves this season: Flânerie à Versailles, Dans l'atelier de Robert Dallet, and Les légendes de l'Arbre Coloriage. Not a lot has really spoken to me this season (and the other one I desperately want to try my store never has) so that is likely it for the season.... though we'll see
> - New York booties, the taller version with metal insert heel
> - Poncho, not the Rocabar but a similar design
> - Rabbit felt hat.... I love it!
> - Some fragrances
> 
> I believe I already shared the silver narrow CDC I bought back in.... July??
> 
> There are also two or three things I have my eye on and might purchase in the relatively near future. I saw a lovely cashmere scarf and fine jewelry necklace.... there were also a pair of pumps I wanted but I checked yesterday and they were sold out of my size in the color I wanted. The other ones I liked were too wide for my feet unfortunately.
> 
> I'm debating back and forth on the cashmere.... we'll see.
> 
> I did get a nice pair of Gianvito Rossi velvet booties and have a promotional giftcard for Bergdorfs I plan to use next week for another pair of shoes. I did a bit of RTW shopping as well.



Wow, excellent purchases. I love your edgy/classic style. Wonderful mix!

I saw your pic of La legende in the scarf thread and it is truly stunning! The poncho is great too! Love the sophisticated elegance of it.

The gianvito rossi booties sound intriguing. I'd love to see a pic when you have the chance!

Now i am going to say something silly...i cannot bring myself to buy a poncho because of the word "poncho". It sounds awful to my ears and whenever i think "i love that poncho" immedialy i hear my inner voice saying "ewwwww".
Darn, can these be renamed to something with a prettier sound?!


----------



## MadMadCat

LanaDelPayme said:


> So upset because I was in the city from my family's country house last weekend and really wanted to go to the boutique; and I spoke to Allison on the phoneduring the week as I mentioned, and she told me she would be there on Sat. I called while I was in the city to make sure she was there that day, and later found out I didn't have time to go because I spent 3 hours in Saks... LOL. But then I called again and asked them to leave my apologies for Allison because I could not make it. Was this overbearing? i just want to make sure I have a relationship with an SA at that location for the next time i am in the city (who knows when that will be... In Monaco now!). How can I do this without seeming creepy/ overbearing



A bit overbearing maybe, depending onthe relationship. Are you a regular client of her?

Even if you have a small neck for a male, i suggest you try the scarf on. I don't have an elephant neck, but i find the pochettes "barely enough" in terms of size. Of course it depends on the kind of look you are looking for. For a peek of color under the shirt they may work.
In any case both patterns and cw you are considering are beautiful and you can't go wrong!


----------



## Kyokei

MadMadCat said:


> Wow, excellent purchases. I love your edgy/classic style. Wonderful mix!
> 
> I saw your pic of La legende in the scarf thread and it is truly stunning! The poncho is great too! Love the sophisticated elegance of it.
> 
> The gianvito rossi booties sound intriguing. I'd love to see a pic when you have the chance!
> 
> Now i am going to say something silly...i cannot bring myself to buy a poncho because of the word "poncho". It sounds awful to my ears and whenever i think "i love that poncho" immedialy i hear my inner voice saying "ewwwww".
> Darn, can these be renamed to something with a prettier sound?!



Thank you very much! I will try to post a picture of the hat I bought tomorrow as well.

I've heard people call my Hermes one a cape before but I can't seem to like that myself; it seems like something out of a superhero comic book rather than a fashion item. Personally I call mine a wrap when I talk about it outside of TPF since I like that term a bit better. 

I've attached a picture of the Gianvito Rossi booties. They are amazing!


----------



## MadMadCat

Kyokei said:


> Thank you very much! I will try to post a picture of the hat I bought tomorrow as well.
> 
> I've heard people call my Hermes one a cape before but I can't seem to like that myself; it seems like something out of a superhero comic book rather than a fashion item. Personally I call mine a wrap when I talk about it outside of TPF since I like that term a bit better.
> 
> I've attached a picture of the Gianvito Rossi booties. They are amazing!



Yes, cape makes me think i should fly or do something very cool with my powers. 
Wrap is a good option! 

Oh my oh my these boots are spectacular! They look comfy and i may even be able to deal with the heels since they are on the chunky side and they seem to embrace the foot well. 
Thank you for posting the picture!!


----------



## momasaurus

LanaDelPayme said:


> I love both designs a lot and they are actually two of my favorites. Is getting both an option? They are very different in style and can be worn for different occasions. Minuit au Faubourg is more whimsical and modern whereas Panthera Pardus is sophisticated and classic (while still having a slight edge because of the panther's print)





> Thanks again, and Yes getting both is an option. Also, who is a good sales associate in the scarves department on Madison? I spoke to Allison on the phone, but have not been to the scarves department there.



-----------
Allison is awesome. Your decisions will be so much easier when you see the scarves IRL, and play with them. Be sure to go across to the men's store also - please let us know if the new C'est la Fete gavroches are in!!

EDIT: I see that you've already left NYC. Please let us know what you eventually decide!


----------



## Mindi B

Kyokei!  (*waving madly*)


----------



## LanaDelPayme

MadMadCat said:


> A bit overbearing maybe, depending onthe relationship. Are you a regular client of her?
> 
> Even if you have a small neck for a male, i suggest you try the scarf on. I don't have an elephant neck, but i find the pochettes "barely enough" in terms of size. Of course it depends on the kind of look you are looking for. For a peek of color under the shirt they may work.
> In any case both patterns and cw you are considering are beautiful and you can't go wrong!


Haha no, but as I said, I would love to build A relationship for when I do go back, as I am eyeing a birkin!! How can I do this when I cannot physically be at the store? I don't like the store here in Monaco. As for the scarf, I think I will try it when I go back to New York


----------



## LanaDelPayme

momasaurus said:


> -----------
> Allison is awesome. Your decisions will be so much easier when you see the scarves IRL, and play with them. Be sure to go across to the men's store also - please let us know if the new C'est la Fete gavroches are in!!
> 
> EDIT: I see that you've already left NYC. Please let us know what you eventually decide!


I can call for you and ask if you wish! And I definitely will let you know! Unless there is a way to go through Allison without being at the store... i will purchase online


----------



## mistikat

LanaDelPayme said:


> Haha no, but as I said, I would love to build A relationship for when I do go back, as I am eyeing a birkin!! How can I do this when I cannot physically be at the store? I don't like the store here in Monaco. As for the scarf, I think I will try it when I go back to New York



If you are actually in Monaco, you can always try the store there. But there is a lot of information on how to obtain a bag/build a relationship in this master thread. It might be worthwhile for you to skim through it.


----------



## LanaDelPayme

mistikat said:


> If you are actually in Monaco, you can always try the store there. But there is a lot of information on how to obtain a bag/build a relationship in this master thread. It might be worthwhile for you to skim through it.


Thanks so much for pointing me in that direction. Yes I am in monaco, but I don't like the store nearly as much as Madison.


----------



## EmileH

LanaDelPayme said:


> Thanks so much for pointing me in that direction. Yes I am in monaco, but I don't like the store nearly as much as Madison.



Enjoy Monaco. It must be lovely at this time of year. I hope you make it back to New York soon. I liked all of the SAs that I met at our recent meet up. It's a great store


----------



## MadMadCat

LanaDelPayme said:


> Haha no, but as I said, I would love to build A relationship for when I do go back, as I am eyeing a birkin!! How can I do this when I cannot physically be at the store? I don't like the store here in Monaco. As for the scarf, I think I will try it when I go back to New York



Monaco as in Montecarlo? There are some great H stores closer to you than nyc, i would think, and prices are lower in Europe than inthe Us, which is not irrelevant for a bag purchase.

When i lived there, i realy like the store in Geneva. It is small but it has some good stock. B and K were available even with little history (i don't know if this changed inthe last 10y)


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe, i'm getting a pedicure on a chilly rainy morning and then i have some work to do this afternoon. 
We have a new cat in the family, a gray tabby who was rescued from a rough neighborhood and then given life saving surgery to remove an infected eye. DH and I provide a medical emergency fund each year at the local shelter to save cats like him. Well once the eye was fixed he's a total love muffin so he came to join the posse. Really at this point it's more of a herd or a flock. Let's just say we're still under the legal limit but just barely [emoji5] He's bonding with our skittish mini shop kitty who prefers cats to humans. Hopefully they'll become good friends. 

Kyokei, so nice to hear what you're up to and see your growing collection. 

Hope everyone down south is safe, my family is FL said they're very lucky. i'm thinking of Haiti though i know that's not Cafe talk. My friends do work building wells there so i'm going to chat with them about how to contribute. 

Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday.


----------



## scarf1

@*kyokei  here is the chacun fait son nid*


@Kyokei


----------



## LanaDelPayme

MadMadCat said:


> Monaco as in Montecarlo? There are some great H stores closer to you than nyc, i would think, and prices are lower in Europe than inthe Us, which is not irrelevant for a bag purchase.
> 
> When i lived there, i realy like the store in Geneva. It is small but it has some good stock. B and K were available even with little history (i don't know if this changed inthe last 10y)


Well I am leaving soon but going back to Pennsylvania with my family, not to NYC  . But my father is actually flying to Geneva on business as we speak. Th3e lower prices are great, but I would only considering buying a bag if I were in Paris. As I said I just don't like the store here. NYC will wait for me  But should i just buy the scarf online not having seen it in person?


----------



## LanaDelPayme

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Enjoy Monaco. It must be lovely at this time of year. I hope you make it back to New York soon. I liked all of the SAs that I met at our recent meet up. It's a great store


Thank you so much! It is lovely but I am making my way back to Pennsylvania very soon... Now would you recommend purchasing online for the scarf I mentioned?


----------



## Mindi B

MrsO, what is the name of your new grey love muffin?  So happy for him; he hit the jackpot with you and your DH and your kitty posse!


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> MrsO, what is the name of your new grey love muffin?  So happy for him; he hit the jackpot with you and your DH and your kitty posse!



DH named him Ralph when he got him his surgery but I'm calling him Ralphie One Eye-like a character from Goodfellas or the Sopranos 
yes, he hit the kitty lottery for sure. DH dotes on them so much


----------



## Mindi B

Love it!  "I can getcha a great price on kibble.  It fell off da back of a truck."


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe, i'm getting a pedicure on a chilly rainy morning and then i have some work to do this afternoon.
> We have a new cat in the family, a gray tabby who was rescued from a rough neighborhood and then given life saving surgery to remove an infected eye. DH and I provide a medical emergency fund each year at the local shelter to save cats like him. Well once the eye was fixed he's a total love muffin so he came to join the posse. Really at this point it's more of a herd or a flock. Let's just say we're still under the legal limit but just barely [emoji5] He's bonding with our skittish mini shop kitty who prefers cats to humans. Hopefully they'll become good friends.
> 
> Kyokei, so nice to hear what you're up to and see your growing collection.
> 
> Hope everyone down south is safe, my family is FL said they're very lucky. i'm thinking of Haiti though i know that's not Cafe talk. My friends do work building wells there so i'm going to chat with them about how to contribute.  Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday.



I have a friend who rehab's kittens and cats from damaged backgrounds, it's sort of an underground railroad with the animals evidently passed along from one cat lover to another until the little beastie finds a home.  Ultimately that may be in the NYC area.  Of course friend has a boatload of her own "kitties" as keepers.   
She leaves/has left cat food out for them and wound up getting a couple of mice who came into the house thru a opening that wasn't properly sealed.   It's since fixed and she hasn't seen any more of them.  But I'm wondering, is that what people do, leave food out like that?   I would think it would attract bugs.  

Also do you sleep with your animals?   She does.  I read this horror story on MSN that one isn't supposed to do that b/c they are germy.  Story said one man wipes off his dogs paws with a mixture of rubbing alcohol and water after they come in from outdoors.  Story said that dogs can eat poop, walk in poop, and I forget the 3rd thing they did with poop.  Also dogs can spread fleas and ticks.  (I thought a flea/tick collar takes care of this).

I'll bet I'll unleash a can of worms with that comment.  DH slept with dog back in the day.  DH was on a mat and dog on floor beside him.   So, technically dog wasn't in his bed.


----------



## scarf1

LanaDelPayme said:


> Thank you so much! It is lovely but I am making my way back to Pennsylvania very soon... Now would you recommend purchasing online for the scarf I mentioned?


If you are going to Pennsylvania soon, I believe they have just opened a new larger store at KOP.

At any rate, i think you should go to a H boutique to try the gavroche on in person.  They are very small. In fact you could go to the Monaco or nice store and try on any design in that format so you are sure the format works for you.
Then you could still order the design you actually want on-line, if that is more convenient for you.


----------



## Mindi B

We sleep with our dogs--my old girl, Olive, is almost 16 and has slept with us since puppyhood--and no illnesses, ever.  For us, or for her! Of course fleas or ticks could be a problem, but those are a problem whether the animal is in bed with you or not, and yes, doing routine prevention is all that is required.  Also, while it is probably wise not to, say, kiss a pet on the mouth or rub your eyes just after petting them, and while avoidance of excrement (anyone's and anything's) is a good hygenic policy always, there are actually relatively few zoonotic illnesses shared with domestic dogs or cats, and many of the most potentially serious (i.e., rabies) are entirely preventable with vaccines.  One of the most dangerous issues I can think of is toxoplasmosis, a parasitic disease that can be contracted through exposure to cat feces, and this is primarily a concern for pregnant women, as it can cause fetal damage--to healthy adults, it is not life-threatening.  So, long story short, while I certainly would not claim that it is necessary to sleep with one's pets, or that people who don't choose to are doing anything in the least "wrong," the risk of contagion is relatively small.  I happen to love snuggling up with a warm, salty-smelling fuzzy critter, but I do get that the allure of this may be lost on many!


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Love it!  "I can getcha a great price on kibble.  It fell off da back of a truck."



exactly, he _knows_ the guy who knows the guy 
We need to get him a cool eye patch and gold pinky ring


----------



## cremel

dharma said:


> View attachment 3487883
> View attachment 3487884
> View attachment 3487886
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This window had a tropical bird theme. All the bags were Craie and had baby birds inside
> Please excuse the lv logo reflection. I can't photoshop on my phone to that degree



Thanks for sharing Dharma. I love these photos. Amazing!!!


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> Thank you very much! I will try to post a picture of the hat I bought tomorrow as well.
> 
> I've heard people call my Hermes one a cape before but I can't seem to like that myself; it seems like something out of a superhero comic book rather than a fashion item. Personally I call mine a wrap when I talk about it outside of TPF since I like that term a bit better.
> 
> I've attached a picture of the Gianvito Rossi booties. They are amazing!



You are back !!!! Great to hear you again. I love these boots![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> I have a friend who rehab's kittens and cats from damaged backgrounds, it's sort of an underground railroad with the animals evidently passed along from one cat lover to another until the little beastie finds a home.  Ultimately that may be in the NYC area.  Of course friend has a boatload of her own "kitties" as keepers.
> She leaves/has left cat food out for them and wound up getting a couple of mice who came into the house thru a opening that wasn't properly sealed.   It's since fixed and she hasn't seen any more of them.  But I'm wondering, is that what people do, leave food out like that?   I would think it would attract bugs.
> 
> Also do you sleep with your animals?   She does.  I read this horror story on MSN that one isn't supposed to do that b/c they are germy.  Story said one man wipes off his dogs paws with a mixture of rubbing alcohol and water after they come in from outdoors.  Story said that dogs can eat poop, walk in poop, and I forget the 3rd thing they did with poop.  Also dogs can spread fleas and ticks.  (I thought a flea/tick collar takes care of this).
> 
> I'll bet I'll unleash a can of worms with that comment.  DH slept with dog back in the day.  DH was on a mat and dog on floor beside him.   So, technically dog wasn't in his bed.



Hi Eagle, no can of worms here. I understand that not everyone has the same feeling about animals as we do!

We are in the process of integrating new cats into our house so a few are separated in our bedroom and adjoining bath and guest room. Cats need to get used to each other before we throw them together so I'm sleeping with 3 cats at the moment and our others are in our kitchen and family room with access to their basement with their "facilities". We've been allowing the others to meet the new cats in supervised visits and eating meals together. We've done this a lot and it works best to take it slow. 

I'm not sure I understand about your friends process. A mouse would have to have a terrible sense of smell to wander into our house, the scent of predators usually deters them. We don't leave food out for cats outside but they eat when they need to inside the house. My studio is in an up and coming neighborhood with lots of stray, feral cats and DH works with the local shelter and a program to trap feral cats, get them fixed and adopted if they're suitable or back on the street if they're not people friendly. It just prevents them having more cats on the street. When we have cats that need medical attention, we have a charitable fund we started to get them the care they need and then work with a network of foster care groups to find them homes. We do not keep fosters or rescues at our house, it's just not something we have time to do. We use a family foundation fund to contribute to rescues and shelters to find placement for them. 

As for germs, all that same stuff is on our shoes, our phones, our computer keyboards etc. If I stopped to think about it beyond my already slightly OCD hygiene behavior, I would never eat out or leave the house. I did get a cat bite that got infected because their teeth are covered in germs but also they're so sharp and it was a deep puncture. That's the only issue I've ever had. We keep the house clean, continually vacuum and have even managed to have my cat allergic SIL stay for a few nights so I think we're doing ok. The love they give us and joy my DH gets from seeing these street animals have wonderful lives is worth a lot of cat hair and cleaning.


----------



## cremel

Mrs O enjoy your little new company. I had a white Persian cat before. She must be the most beautiful cat I have seen. She had blue eyes and Snow White hair. I miss her a lot.  Her name was Mimi. He was my companion who would wait for me to come home at the door at 6pm every single day.


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe, i'm getting a pedicure on a chilly rainy morning and then i have some work to do this afternoon.
> We have a new cat in the family, a gray tabby who was rescued from a rough neighborhood and then given life saving surgery to remove an infected eye. DH and I provide a medical emergency fund each year at the local shelter to save cats like him. Well once the eye was fixed he's a total love muffin so he came to join the posse. Really at this point it's more of a herd or a flock. Let's just say we're still under the legal limit but just barely [emoji5] He's bonding with our skittish mini shop kitty who prefers cats to humans. Hopefully they'll become good friends.
> 
> Kyokei, so nice to hear what you're up to and see your growing collection.
> 
> Hope everyone down south is safe, my family is FL said they're very lucky. i'm thinking of Haiti though i know that's not Cafe talk. My friends do work building wells there so i'm going to chat with them about how to contribute.
> 
> Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday.



And love your idea to get new pedicure. I have not done in ages. I mostly do a simply one at home these days. One day when I have a little more time I will go paint the toes again. [emoji39][emoji1]

You are super kind to rescue the kitten. [emoji173]️[emoji106]


----------



## cremel

Dharma, thanks for thinking of us. I think Corde is safe and so am I. Florida is beautiful and sunny today. 

Report back on our trip Mindi madmadcat Ppup Corde and all: we arrived in Orlando just fine except a two hour delay for the flight. It's nice and sunny here in the east coast of Florida. Matthew didn't really touch the land with major damage so we are lucky. Thanks again for everyone's kind thoughts. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji257]


----------



## cremel

As for StyleWe madmadcat, I don't have a lot of experience so I cannot recommend a designer yet. Let me get back to you after I receive my orders.


----------



## Mindi B

cremel, I am so happy to hear that Florida is behaving itself again for your vacay!  Enjoy!


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> i'm taking a long weekend and like @dharma i went to a similarly swanky soirée last night which was so much fun and i met some very important people who were quite impressed with my work. It could mean more projects with dream clients.
> 
> This morning i went to see the new King of Prussia H boutique. it's lovely, the windows are amazing with all sorts of creatures made of leather and exotics too. While there are apparently piles of goodies in the stock room nothing was waiting for me and my sweet SA looked for other options but i'm very particular so today was not my day. Ah well, it gives me a bit more time to save and I went to Burberry and ordered a trench with fur trim and a removable liner. It's a splurge but i figure this is the most versatile piece i could get. It needs some tailoring but it's not yet the weather so I think it'll be ready in a couple more weeks. I think this will be perfect for Paris.
> 
> It's a lovely day here so i'm meeting my girlfriend and her newly adopted snarky dachshund. She was going to be put down for her attitude/biting and my BFF saved her and is working with a trainer to get her to chill a bit. She's an old girl but was not ready to go.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day and weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3486987
> View attachment 3486988
> View attachment 3486989
> View attachment 3486990



Great coat Mrs O! 

I am a big fun of BB trench coat. I wanted to share some photos when I wore them in Europe in the Fall. And I just realized that all my photos from that time are stored on my computer and I am in Florida. 

Great choice!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

dharma said:


> For you dearest Mindi, you are my spirit animal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487910


Maybe they are available at the Paris Sevres Boutique.  They always stock lots of Petit H.  You could try calling...


----------



## MadMadCat

LanaDelPayme said:


> Well I am leaving soon but going back to Pennsylvania with my family, not to NYC  . But my father is actually flying to Geneva on business as we speak. Th3e lower prices are great, but I would only considering buying a bag if I were in Paris. As I said I just don't like the store here. NYC will wait for me  But should i just buy the scarf online not having seen it in person?



As scarf1 says, the H store in king of prussia is supposed to be lovely. It may be worth a stop.
And i also agree with her about trying on the format in your local store before ordering online. 

Of course, make sure you post your pics here when you purchase something!


----------



## Kyokei

Thank you to everyone for the welcome backs! It's nice to have some time this weekend to be back here. I had a few unexpected medical issues expenses the past two months but things appear to be getting better. I even worried my SA by my disappearance from the H boutique.  

I miss TPF a lot; I've had nobody to discuss my recent Hermes purchases with or to just indulge my love of their designs. I'm still debating back and forth between a few things.... especially the solid color cashmere stole vs another CSGM and between two long silver necklaces that both have caught my attention. I'll definitely get one of each, but which....

The weather has been cold and rainy and generally terrible here this weekend but my H poncho is keeping me warm.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Eagle, no can of worms here. I understand that not everyone has the same feeling about animals as we do!
> 
> We are in the process of integrating new cats into our house so a few are separated in our bedroom and adjoining bath and guest room. Cats need to get used to each other before we throw them together so I'm sleeping with 3 cats at the moment and our others are in our kitchen and family room with access to their basement with their "facilities". We've been allowing the others to meet the new cats in supervised visits and eating meals together. We've done this a lot and it works best to take it slow.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand about your friends process. A mouse would have to have a terrible sense of smell to wander into our house, the scent of predators usually deters them. We don't leave food out for cats outside but they eat when they need to inside the house. My studio is in an up and coming neighborhood with lots of stray, feral cats and DH works with the local shelter and a program to trap feral cats, get them fixed and adopted if they're suitable or back on the street if they're not people friendly. It just prevents them having more cats on the street. When we have cats that need medical attention, we have a charitable fund we started to get them the care they need and then work with a network of foster care groups to find them homes. We do not keep fosters or rescues at our house, it's just not something we have time to do. We use a family foundation fund to contribute to rescues and shelters to find placement for them.
> 
> As for germs, all that same stuff is on our shoes, our phones, our computer keyboards etc. If I stopped to think about it beyond my already slightly OCD hygiene behavior, I would never eat out or leave the house. I did get a cat bite that got infected because their teeth are covered in germs but also they're so sharp and it was a deep puncture. That's the only issue I've ever had. We keep the house clean, continually vacuum and have even managed to have my cat allergic SIL stay for a few nights so I think we're doing ok. The love they give us and joy my DH gets from seeing these street animals have wonderful lives is worth a lot of cat hair and cleaning.


 Thank you for your explanation, Mrs. O.   That's a lotta work but animals can't speak for themselves so they depend on people like you.  You and your DH's commitment is admirable.  
What's it like living in a feral cat hangout/neighborhood?   It sounds, well, like a wild experience.  I can imagine dog packs but feral cats?  Do people feed them?   Are the cats scrawny?  Is there a lot of kittens around?


----------



## Kyokei

I rarely see cats around here, but when I was living in Japan there were stray cats everywhere. It is a very big problem over there.... There is even a documentary about the cats and how to help them out (though it is in Japanese). It touches upon dogs as well, though there seem to be a lot more street cats than dogs over there.

I was lucky enough to have met with some of the people who put it together when I was living there.

I would love to be able to help out more as I love cats a lot (my SA at H even notifies me about any big cat related scarves and pillows etc) but I am very allergic. One day I would like to be able to adopt one if it wouldn't bother my allergies that much. I take medication for it just in case.


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you for your explanation, Mrs. O.   That's a lotta work but animals can't speak for themselves so they depend on people like you.  You and your DH's commitment is admirable.
> What's it like living in a feral cat hangout/neighborhood?   It sounds, well, like a wild experience.  I can imagine dog packs but feral cats?  Do people feed them?   Are the cats scrawny?  Is there a lot of kittens around?



We don't live there, I work in the neighborhood so I'm there almost every day. Yes, it's sad to see. They are very skinny, often injured and sometimes depending on the circumstances people in the neighborhood feed them or they are scrounging. They do not stick in packs unless there is a lot of food around-they are pretty solitary animals actually. There are kittens in the season which is Spring/Summer and many die out in the wild. Before the season, the rescues focus on picking up the pregnant momma cats so they can deliver the babies in a safe environment.

We actually save older cats as it's easier to get the cute kittens adopted. Ralphie One Eye is likely 8-10 years old and very sweet tempered for a cat that has lived his life on the streets in an empty lot.


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> We don't live there, I work in the neighborhood so I'm there almost every day. Yes, it's sad to see. They are very skinny, often injured and sometimes depending on the circumstances people in the neighborhood feed them or they are scrounging. They do not stick in packs unless there is a lot of food around-they are pretty solitary animals actually. There are kittens in the season which is Spring/Summer and many die out in the wild. Before the season, the rescues focus on picking up the pregnant momma cats so they can deliver the babies in a safe environment.
> 
> We actually save older cats as it's easier to get the cute kittens adopted. Ralphie One Eye is likely 8-10 years old and very sweet tempered for a cat that has lived his life on the streets in an empty lot.



A senior (or at least older adult) cat or dog (cat provided I can find a breed that doesn't trigger a bad allergic reaction) is exactly the kind I would love to adopt from a rescue. It is wonderful that you are doing that sort of work.


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> A senior (or at least older adult) cat or dog (cat provided I can find a breed that doesn't trigger a bad allergic reaction) is exactly the kind I would love to adopt from a rescue. It is wonderful that you are doing that sort of work.



They are the best, there are several dog breeds that are hypo allergenic but I'm not familiar with them. My DH is actually mildly allergic to all the cats when we first get them but he becomes adjusted. He doesn't have a severe allergy though. I think that Sphinx cats are hypo allergenic but pretty high maintenance, my BIL had one that needed heated mats/blankets and clothing


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> They are the best, there are several dog breeds that are hypo allergenic but I'm not familiar with them. My DH is actually mildly allergic to all the cats when we first get them but he becomes adjusted. He doesn't have a severe allergy though. I think that Sphinx cats are hypo allergenic but pretty high maintenance, my BIL had one that needed heated mats/blankets and clothing



I was looking into that actually. I take medication to keep my allergies under control so it isn't nearly as bad as it used to be at least. I am always freezing (I even sleep with two large comforters in the summer) I can understand that sort of high maintenance very well. I am more than happy to provide heated blankets.

Ah, re: dogs, I'm actually not allergic to them at all. Only cats for some reason.


----------



## LanaDelPayme

MadMadCat said:


> As scarf1 says, the H store in king of prussia is supposed to be lovely. It may be worth a stop.
> And i also agree with her about trying on the format in your local store before ordering online.
> 
> Of course, make sure you post your pics here when you purchase something!


I am going to Central PA ( Think Penn State)  But if I do purchase online or make it back to new York, or even... Heaven forbid... go to the store here, I will be sure to post pics!


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> I was looking into that actually. I take medication to keep my allergies under control so it isn't nearly as bad as it used to be at least. I am always freezing (I even sleep with two large comforters in the summer) I can understand that sort of high maintenance very well. I am more than happy to provide heated blankets.
> 
> Ah, re: dogs, I'm actually not allergic to them at all. Only cats for some reason.



aw you might be a good fit for a Sphynx cat then. You guys can snuggle together and accessorize


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> aw you might be a good fit for a Sphynx cat then. You guys can snuggle together and accessorize



Plus a Sphynx might appreciate my slightly toasty home (unlike just about everyone else)


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> Plus a Sphynx might appreciate my slightly toasty home (unlike just about everyone else)



Definitely!


----------



## MadMadCat

Kyokei said:


> A senior (or at least older adult) cat or dog (cat provided I can find a breed that doesn't trigger a bad allergic reaction) is exactly the kind I would love to adopt from a rescue. It is wonderful that you are doing that sort of work.



Today there was the humane society adoption truck in my block but by the time i got there only had adult dogs and cats were left. All puppies and kittens were gone. There was the sweetest old beagle that stole my heart, but DH vetoed the adoption. He has a point: we are both often on the road for work 

The humane society has no kill shelters, which is great. A friend of mine adopted a puppy through an organization that brings puppies from some parts of the country that have state-ran shelters (mostly LA, SC, TX) where the animals are killed just after one week. The organization sets up the adoption and the transport. If i were to adopt a pup, i'd use it.


----------



## MadMadCat

Kyokei said:


> Thank you to everyone for the welcome backs! It's nice to have some time this weekend to be back here. I had a few unexpected medical issues expenses the past two months but things appear to be getting better. I even worried my SA by my disappearance from the H boutique.
> 
> I miss TPF a lot; I've had nobody to discuss my recent Hermes purchases with or to just indulge my love of their designs. I'm still debating back and forth between a few things.... especially the solid color cashmere stole vs another CSGM and between two long silver necklaces that both have caught my attention. I'll definitely get one of each, but which....
> 
> The weather has been cold and rainy and generally terrible here this weekend but my H poncho is keeping me warm.



I have a solid color ex libris stole (black) which i adore. The pattern is jaquard, therefore it is very subtle, but the change of texture makes a little more unique than just a black stole. I am always cold as well and that stole lives permanently in my bag (and saved my life in many situations!)
It feels a little extravagant to spend that kind of money for something that it is so "understated", but it is what i like about it. I had it for 10+ years and it is holding off well. I think it is from the time when the H cs quality was still a little more durable.

What is the other shawl you're considering?

And long necklaces? [emoji173]️ please do tell.

I agree 100% about tfp. I don't have anyone with which i can share some of the excitement of my H purchases. 

I am sorry to hear about the medical issues and the expenses. I hope you're all right!


----------



## Kyokei

MadMadCat said:


> I have a solid color ex libris stole (black) which i adore. The pattern is jaquard, therefore it is very subtle, but the change of texture makes a little more unique than just a black stole. I am always cold as well and that stole lives permanently in my bag (and saved my life in many situations!)
> It feels a little extravagant to spend that kind of money for something that it is so "understated", but it is what i like about it. I had it for 10+ years and it is holding off well. I think it is from the time when the H cs quality was still a little more durable.
> 
> What is the other shawl you're considering?
> 
> And long necklaces? [emoji173]️ please do tell.
> 
> I agree 100% about tfp. I don't have anyone with which i can share some of the excitement of my H purchases.
> 
> I am sorry to hear about the medical issues and the expenses. I hope you're all right!



I'm glad to hear that. I tend to baby my things so usually they do last quite a long time. I am not really sure about what other patterned CSGM I'd consider. I have one already (Panthera Pardus CW 8) which I adore but usually buy more silks than cashmere. Since my Panthera is a light neutral, I was thinking something darker, or something with a bit more color, but nothing too bright as most of my wardrobe is black with the occasional slight pop of safe colors grey or red or gold etc.... but I'd say about 95% black. A typical New Yorker, I know. I'm very hesitant when it comes to color. I'm afraid to get too attached to something that my boutique might not have; it happened with one of the 90s this season actually.

It does feel rather extravagant to spend almost 1k on a solid color shawl, but when I feel it, it feels so lush.... As for the necklaces, I'm between the Confettis and the Farandole (probably the 80 since I tried it on and it looks great, but my store was out of the 120s and should be getting more soon so I will compare the two to see). I have both the Confettis and the Farandole bracelets.

It is rather nice to have people to discuss H with who "get it". And thank you very much.


----------



## Mindi B

MadMadCat said:


> Today there was the humane society adoption truck in my block but by the time i got there only had adult dogs and cats were left. All puppies and kittens were gone. There was the sweetest old beagle that stole my heart, but DH vetoed the adoption. He has a point: we are both often on the road for work
> 
> The humane society has no kill shelters, which is great. A friend of mine adopted a puppy through an organization that brings puppies from some parts of the country that have state-ran shelters (mostly LA, SC, TX) where the animals are killed just after one week. The organization sets up the adoption and the transport. If i were to adopt a pup, i'd use it.



This is how DH and I adopted Henry!  His (pregnant) mom was rescued from a puppy mill in KY, he was born and fostered in TN, and then "Alpha Dog" transport brought Henry and many other dogs up to our neck of the woods to their waiting families!  There were about thirty of us gathered in a grocery store parking lot to receive our new critters--it was very sweet and fun.


----------



## Croisette7

LanaDelPayme said:


> I am going to Central PA ( Think Penn State)  But if I do purchase online or make it back to new York, or even... Heaven forbid... go to the store here, I will be sure to post pics!


You can try the new CANNES store, which is a stone throw away from Monte Carlo. They have a great inventory.


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> This is how DH and I adopted Henry!  His (pregnant) mom was rescued from a puppy mill in KY, he was born and fostered in TN, and then "Alpha Dog" transport brought Henry and many other dogs up to our neck of the woods to their waiting families!  There were about thirty of us gathered in a grocery store parking lot to receive our new critters--it was very sweet and fun.



That is exactly how my friend described the experience. Such a good thing to do for these poor animals! [emoji173]️


----------



## MadMadCat

Kyokei said:


> I'm glad to hear that. I tend to baby my things so usually they do last quite a long time. I am not really sure about what other patterned CSGM I'd consider. I have one already (Panthera Pardus CW 8) which I adore but usually buy more silks than cashmere. Since my Panthera is a light neutral, I was thinking something darker, or something with a bit more color, but nothing too bright as most of my wardrobe is black with the occasional slight pop of safe colors grey or red or gold etc.... but I'd say about 95% black. A typical New Yorker, I know. I'm very hesitant when it comes to color. I'm afraid to get too attached to something that my boutique might not have; it happened with one of the 90s this season actually.
> 
> It does feel rather extravagant to spend almost 1k on a solid color shawl, but when I feel it, it feels so lush.... As for the necklaces, I'm between the Confettis and the Farandole (probably the 80 since I tried it on and it looks great, but my store was out of the 120s and should be getting more soon so I will compare the two to see). I have both the Confettis and the Farandole bracelets.
> 
> It is rather nice to have people to discuss H with who "get it". And thank you very much.



My wardrobe is mostly black as well. When i say "color" i mean gray, dark blue and dark brown. I have the occasional bordeaux/wine items to brighten up the outfit, but i hardly adventure beyond that. I dare a little more with the scarves. Still there are some colors, like bright blues, oranges and all pastels that have little or no space in my closet.

I remember seeing how well you make your pink modernisme tropical edgy and cool. I have a single pink scarf (vif argent) and when i wear it i feel it adds 10 years to  me.

Last season few seasons i got a couple of salmon/antique rose items, and that was a revolution! They stick out like a sore thumb in my closet!


----------



## LanaDelPayme

Croisette7 said:


> You can try the new CANNES store, which is a stone throw away from Monte Carlo. They have a great inventory.


I have never been to Cannes.. but I am going home today


----------



## Kyokei

MadMadCat said:


> My wardrobe is mostly black as well. When i say "color" i mean gray, dark blue and dark brown. I have the occasional bordeaux/wine items to brighten up the outfit, but i hardly adventure beyond that. I dare a little more with the scarves. Still there are some colors, like bright blues, oranges and all pastels that have little or no space in my closet.
> 
> I remember seeing how well you make your pink modernisme tropical edgy and cool. I have a single pink scarf (vif argent) and when i wear it i feel it adds 10 years to  me.
> 
> Last season few seasons i got a couple of salmon/antique rose items, and that was a revolution! They stick out like a sore thumb in my closet!



Vif Argent is gorgeous and you are very lucky to own one! It's funny, because I feel the opposite about the pinks and bright colors.... I think they make me look very young. I already get people who often think I'm a teenager and in professional situations it leads to people not taking me seriously, which in my current line of work works against me, so I try to avoid that. H scarves have helped me venture into colors more and brighten up my outfits, but there are some colors that are still too bold for me in the scarves. I tend to be a bit more adventurous with the gavroches. I have an orange one and since it is so tiny, it works well. H orange is a color I have grown to love though... but I couldn't do it in RTW. Actually there are some pieces from the SS17 RTW I like a lot, but they are pink (mauve and fuchsia) and I know I couldn't wear that.

My advice about the pink scarf is to tie it in a modern and contemporary knot for a younger and edgier look. I always wear Modernisme Tropical that way because of the pink and the design being very modern and abstract. There are other scarves that I prefer wearing in a more traditional knot, such as my most recent Les legendes de l'Arbre Coloriage. I also wear Modernisme Tropical with black only so it doesn't make my outfit look too... pastel?


----------



## Mindi B

If one feels a scarf is aging, it is almost always because the color doesn't work well with one's complexion.  If that is the case, using the scarf in a longer tie style (further from the face) or completely away from the face--as a belt, bag charm, etc.--can make it wearable.


----------



## MadMadCat

Kyokei said:


> Vif Argent is gorgeous and you are very lucky to own one! It's funny, because I feel the opposite about the pinks and bright colors.... I think they make me look very young. I already get people who often think I'm a teenager and in professional situations it leads to people not taking me seriously, which in my current line of work works against me, so I try to avoid that. H scarves have helped me venture into colors more and brighten up my outfits, but there are some colors that are still too bold for me in the scarves. I tend to be a bit more adventurous with the gavroches. I have an orange one and since it is so tiny, it works well. H orange is a color I have grown to love though... but I couldn't do it in RTW. Actually there are some pieces from the SS17 RTW I like a lot, but they are pink (mauve and fuchsia) and I know I couldn't wear that.
> 
> My advice about the pink scarf is to tie it in a modern and contemporary knot for a younger and edgier look. I always wear Modernisme Tropical that way because of the pink and the design being very modern and abstract. There are other scarves that I prefer wearing in a more traditional knot, such as my most recent Les legendes de l'Arbre Coloriage. I also wear Modernisme Tropical with black only so it doesn't make my outfit look too... pastel?



Vif argent is beautiful, indeed, but pale pink is really not my color. As Mindi B says, it's probably why I think it ages me. 
Garavoches look a bit silly on me. I am not a small person, I am almost 6' tall, athletic built, and these little pieces of cloth get a bit lost on me. I look at myself in the mirror and I see an old lab with a piece of colorful cloth around the neck. In general, not the look I'm seeking 

I have been looking in my late twenties for about 30 years of my life. From 15 to 45 I hardly changed. There are pictures of me taken 20 years apart that would be hard to date if it wasn't for clothes and situations. I loved it under certain points of view, but it did not help when it was about my profession. In the last 4 years, on the other hand, I aged  all at once, and now I do look my age. I'm still trying to get adjusted to my new "look".


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> Vif argent is beautiful, indeed, but pale pink is really not my color. As Mindi B says, it's probably why I think it ages me.
> Garavoches look a bit silly on me. I am not a small person, I am almost 6' tall, athletic built, and these little pieces of cloth get a bit lost on me. I look at myself in the mirror and I see an old lab with a piece of colorful cloth around the neck. In general, not the look I'm seeking
> 
> I have been looking in my late twenties for about 30 years of my life. From 15 to 45 I hardly changed. There are pictures of me taken 20 years apart that would be hard to date if it wasn't for clothes and situations. I loved it under certain points of view, but it did not help when it was about my profession. In the last 4 years, on the other hand, I aged  all at once, and now I do look my age. I'm still trying to get adjusted to my new "look".



Haha. I made it past 40 which was a great year for me. And I thought ok that wasn't too bad. Nothing changed. I don't know what all the fuss is about. Then it hit me like a ton of bricks at 42. And I'm still battling the changes.


----------



## MadMadCat

To all you talented ladies, I wonder if you can give me some advice.
I own an antique Persian paisley wool shawl from the XIX century. It comes from my family, but my mother never used it and she does not remember ever cleaning it. It is somehow very stiff, and I wonder if at some point it was dry cleaned or even starched. As it is, it is not usable (and a bit yucky, since I don't know when it was last cleaned!).

What do you suggest? Should I try to wash it in water? I'm wondering because the dry cleaning chemical actually damage natural fibers, and I suspect its stiffness will make it brittle with time.

Thanks for any advice! (I won't hold anyone responsible if things don't work out...it will ultimately my choice and responsibility)


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha. I made it past 40 which was a great year for me. And I thought ok that wasn't too bad. Nothing changed. I don't know what all the fuss is about. Then it hit me like a ton of bricks at 42. And I'm still battling the changes.



Exactly. I was like "I'm 40 and proud!". Now I am 49 and I feel and look tired. Not to mention the change of body shape in the last couple of years. I always had a rather (relatively to my height) small waistline, which I don't seem to be able to control anymore 

I had a very stressful time between 2013 and 2014. It was the worst period of my life. I wonder if that's what did it.


----------



## Kyokei

MadMadCat said:


> Vif argent is beautiful, indeed, but pale pink is really not my color. As Mindi B says, it's probably why I think it ages me.
> Garavoches look a bit silly on me. I am not a small person, I am almost 6' tall, athletic built, and these little pieces of cloth get a bit lost on me. I look at myself in the mirror and I see an old lab with a piece of colorful cloth around the neck. In general, not the look I'm seeking
> 
> I have been looking in my late twenties for about 30 years of my life. From 15 to 45 I hardly changed. There are pictures of me taken 20 years apart that would be hard to date if it wasn't for clothes and situations. I loved it under certain points of view, but it did not help when it was about my profession. In the last 4 years, on the other hand, I aged  all at once, and now I do look my age. I'm still trying to get adjusted to my new "look".



My mother was the same, actually. She looked much younger than she was for most of her life, but as soon as she turned 60 it seemed to catch up with her. She still looks younger than her age, but not such a dramatic difference anymore.

Although it isn't with age, I can understand trying to get adjusted to the new look... A while ago I (unfortunately) gained maybe 20 lbs in a very short period of time. Even almost a year later, I can't seem to adjust to how I look. A good portion of my clothes no longer fit and I don't always feel like myself when I look in the mirror. Ah, it's depressing....


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> Thank you to everyone for the welcome backs! It's nice to have some time this weekend to be back here. I had a few unexpected medical issues expenses the past two months but things appear to be getting better. I even worried my SA by my disappearance from the H boutique.
> 
> I miss TPF a lot; I've had nobody to discuss my recent Hermes purchases with or to just indulge my love of their designs. I'm still debating back and forth between a few things.... especially the solid color cashmere stole vs another CSGM and between two long silver necklaces that both have caught my attention. I'll definitely get one of each, but which....
> 
> The weather has been cold and rainy and generally terrible here this weekend but my H poncho is keeping me warm.



Dear Kyokei,

Hope things are improving medical wise!! Take care![emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> My mother was the same, actually. She looked much younger than she was for most of her life, but as soon as she turned 60 it seemed to catch up with her. She still looks younger than her age, but not such a dramatic difference anymore.
> 
> Although it isn't with age, I can understand trying to get adjusted to the new look... A while ago I (unfortunately) gained maybe 20 lbs in a very short period of time. Even almost a year later, I can't seem to adjust to how I look. A good portion of my clothes no longer fit and I don't always feel like myself when I look in the mirror. Ah, it's depressing....



Same here. I can no longer pull my favorite jeans over my thighs any more. I am trying very very hard to lose weight but not much progress has been made. The three operations in the past four years(one surgery plus two c section) contributed most of this. I was 99 lbs prior to my first operation(I am only 5'2"). Right now at 118lbs. 

I miss my old jeans(they are mostly flare cut with very fitted thigh part) a lot.


----------



## Kyokei

cremel said:


> Same here. I can no longer pull my favorite jeans over my thighs any more. I am trying very very hard to lose weight but not much progress has been made. The three operations in the past four years(one surgery plus two c section) contributed most of this. I was 99 lbs prior to my first operation(I am only 5'2"). Right now at 118lbs.
> 
> I miss my old jeans(they are mostly flare cut with very fitted thigh part) a lot.


I am also 5'2" and struggling to make any progress with weight loss. A dress I planned to wear next month can no longer zip up. I accept the fact that I won't be as thin as I used to be, but I'd even be happy to meet half way in the middle and lose about 10....


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> Exactly. I was like "I'm 40 and proud!". Now I am 49 and I feel and look tired. Not to mention the change of body shape in the last couple of years. I always had a rather (relatively to my height) small waistline, which I don't seem to be able to control anymore
> 
> I had a very stressful time between 2013 and 2014. It was the worst period of my life. I wonder if that's what did it.


I am not a doc but it's my understanding that the hormone cortisol increases under stress and that leads to an increase in the mid-section. (me!)   Or people exercise less (me!).   Or it's inherited!  (me!).


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> To all you talented ladies, I wonder if you can give me some advice.
> I own an antique Persian paisley wool shawl from the XIX century. It comes from my family, but my mother never used it and she does not remember ever cleaning it. It is somehow very stiff, and I wonder if at some point it was dry cleaned or even starched. As it is, it is not usable (and a bit yucky, since I don't know when it was last cleaned!).
> 
> What do you suggest? Should I try to wash it in water? I'm wondering because the dry cleaning chemical actually damage natural fibers, and I suspect its stiffness will make it brittle with time.
> 
> Thanks for any advice! (I won't hold anyone responsible if things don't work out...it will ultimately my choice and responsibility)



http://thedreamstress.com/2013/09/t...ne-dyes-or-the-history-of-mauve-and-mauveine/
The shawl might contain aniline dyes.  I'm not sure I'd wear it.  Chemical dyes replaced natural (vegetation or insect-based) dyes in the 19th C.  Above is a source I just got on-line.
 I eyeballed that source and decided I'd give you another source.  I got a book recently called Fashion Victims which talks about fabric treatments in 19th C. clothing.  (The book was reviewed by Ornament magazine).  Some of the dyes used then (and there's a chapter on this) are toxic.   Maybe the Textile Museum in Washington D.C. would be a source of information as to how you could conserve the shawl and whether you should wear it or display it.

I have a number of books on historical fashion.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Kyokei said:


> I have my eye on a RTW sweater that I might get when it gets just a tad bit colder here in the winter. I made a substantial RTW purchase at Bergdorfs recently which should take me through fall. I did see a pair of Hermes pants that I loved, but their pants (and long dresses) never fit well on me since I'm rather short. My bank account might be happy about that but I'm not.
> 
> I did recently buy a Hermes poncho (not the Rocabar), which I've posted in the action thread but will share here as well. It's a lovely color and perfect for fall.
> 
> Have you seen the SS17 RTW designs? What do you think?


I love this. I have tried it on. I just wish I was taller. But I love this.


----------



## Kyokei

etoupebirkin said:


> I love this. I have tried it on. I just wish I was taller. But I love this.



I'm 5'2" and hesitated about it for a while because of my height. I wasn't sure I could really pull it off, but when I saw this colorway I decided to take a risk and get it. It's very warm and perfect for this time of year.


----------



## klynneann

Kyokei said:


> I'm 5'2" and hesitated about it for a while because of my height. I wasn't sure I could really pull it off, but when I saw this colorway I decided to take a risk and get it. It's very warm and perfect for this time of year.


I think it looks great on you.  I don't think your height causes any issue whatsoever.


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> I am not a doc but it's my understanding that the hormone cortisol increases under stress and that leads to an increase in the mid-section. (me!)   Or people exercise less (me!).   Or it's inherited!  (me!).



I certainly eat more when under stress, but i was thinking more the effect of stress on my looks more than on my weight . The mid section statted expanding about one year ago when the worst was passed. I think it is age. I can deal with it, better than the alternative!


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> http://thedreamstress.com/2013/09/t...ne-dyes-or-the-history-of-mauve-and-mauveine/
> The shawl might contain aniline dyes.  I'm not sure I'd wear it.  Chemical dyes replaced natural (vegetation or insect-based) dyes in the 19th C.  Above is a source I just got on-line.
> I eyeballed that source and decided I'd give you another source.  I got a book recently called Fashion Victims which talks about fabric treatments in 19th C. clothing.  (The book was reviewed by Ornament magazine).  Some of the dyes used then (and there's a chapter on this) are toxic.   Maybe the Textile Museum in Washington D.C. would be a source of information as to how you could conserve the shawl and whether you should wear it or display it.
> 
> I have a number of books on historical fashion.



Very interesting! You're an incredible resource of information!

I am not sure it the shawl has any aniline dyes, though. First of all, it is all about brown, orange and black, which are all natural colors. Second, it was manufactured in Persia, during the xix century. Technology innovation did not travel so fast back then!

I will check with the textile museum, that's an excellent idea! I just hope they won't laugh at me and at my shawl. I don't think it is a very unusual or precious item. Just something pretty i'd love to be able to use!

Ps: the shawl is the "original" version of the Damier shawl by hermes (minus the boduc frame). Same colors and similar pattern...


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> Very interesting! You're an incredible resource of information!
> 
> I am not sure it the shawl has any aniline dyes, though. First of all, it is all about brown, orange and black, which are all natural colors. Second, it was manufactured in Persia, during the xix century. Technology innovation did not travel so fast back then!
> 
> I will check with the textile museum, that's an excellent idea! I just hope they won't laugh at me and at my shawl. I don't think it is a very unusual or precious item. Just something pretty i'd love to be able to use!
> 
> Ps: the shawl is the "original" version of the Damier shawl by hermes (minus the boduc frame). Same colors and similar pattern...


I only have one shawl by Hi (Folklore).   Had others but that one's a keeper.  MadCat, off the top of my head I can't picture the Damier shawl -- maybe when i saw it, I'd say, yeah, I know that!  If you have a pic of the H Damier or your shawl, I could check it out.  But only if it's convenient for you to do.
Your point about Persia is interesting and persuasive.  But I still recommend the Textile Museum -- you'll probably have to email a pix.  It's a heritage item for you and your question is reasonable.   They'll be courteous.   
I know someone who retrieved a pix from the neighbor's trash pile.  She consulted the Smithsonian and they recommended how to restore it and said it was museum quality.  It was a nice 19th C. big vista painting.  She was thrilled.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> I am not a doc but it's my understanding that the hormone cortisol increases under stress and that leads to an increase in the mid-section. (me!)   Or people exercise less (me!).   Or it's inherited!  (me!).



[emoji849][emoji848][emoji85]


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> I only have one shawl by Hi (Folklore).   Had others but that one's a keeper.  MadCat, off the top of my head I can't picture the Damier shawl -- maybe when i saw it, I'd say, yeah, I know that!  If you have a pic of the H Damier or your shawl, I could check it out.  But only if it's convenient for you to do.
> Your point about Persia is interesting and persuasive.  But I still recommend the Textile Museum -- you'll probably have to email a pix.  It's a heritage item for you and your question is reasonable.   They'll be courteous.
> I know someone who retrieved a pix from the neighbor's trash pile.  She consulted the Smithsonian and they recommended how to restore it and said it was museum quality.  It was a nice 19th C. big vista painting.  She was thrilled.



I will take a picture of mine as soon as i have the chance (it is still pitch dark here), but i remembered MaiTai featured it in one of her old blog posts. Here it is,

http://www.maitaispicturebook.com/2008/04/damier-shawl.html

Thanka again!

Ps: i am sorry for the many typos that i make in my posts. I don't use autocorrect in my phone and that's what happens! [emoji15]


----------



## Kyokei

Okay.... it's interesting, but all season I have thought this collection of Dries van Noten shoes were terrible. I even showed pictures of them to people to show how much I disliked them! But I couldn't stop thinking about how "bad" they were....

Well... I was in Bergdorfs today and decided to try a pair on as a joke, just to see, sure I would buy something else.

I somehow really loved them on me..... I couldn't stop thinking about them, and apparently for good reason.

They aren't my typical style, and yet....


----------



## Mindi B

I love DVN, and if I could wear heels that high these would be in my closet, too.  They are funky and fun and girly and cheeky, and I, personally, love them.  Go, Kyokei!


----------



## Kyokei

Mindi B said:


> I love DVN, and if I could wear heels that high these would be in my closet, too.  They are funky and fun and girly and cheeky, and I, personally, love them.  Go, Kyokei!


Thank you, Mindi! I can't believe I fell for them, but if you can't get them out of your mind....
Surprisingly they are a big hit; I was stopped on the street about them on my walk back, and by other people in BG. 
I had originally gone with another pair in mind (not DVN) but they were way too wide for my feet....


----------



## dharma

Kyokei said:


> Okay.... it's interesting, but all season I have thought this collection of Dries van Noten shoes were terrible. I even showed pictures of them to people to show how much I disliked them! But I couldn't stop thinking about how "bad" they were....
> 
> Well... I was in Bergdorfs today and decided to try a pair on as a joke, just to see, sure I would buy something else.
> 
> I somehow really loved them on me..... I couldn't stop thinking about them, and apparently for good reason.
> 
> They aren't my typical style, and yet....


Never met any item from DVN that I didn't like  unfortunately the high heels on this collection keep me away. I love these on you, they are so much fun. Congrats!! I have also found that as distinctive as his looks can be, you can get many many years out of them because they defy trends. ( writing this as I leave for work in a 10 year old DVN coat)


----------



## Kyokei

dharma said:


> Never met any item from DVN that I didn't like  unfortunately the high heels on this collection keep me away. I love these on you, they are so much fun. Congrats!! I have also found that as distinctive as his looks can be, you can get many many years out of them because they defy trends. ( writing this as I leave for work in a 10 year old DVN coat)



I have so many serious shoes that it was about time for something a little fun and out there! Maybe I will try to venture out of my comfort zone a bit more. I'm happy to hear the coat is holding up well! Hopefully my shoes will share the same fate.


----------



## MadMadCat

Kyokei said:


> Okay.... it's interesting, but all season I have thought this collection of Dries van Noten shoes were terrible. I even showed pictures of them to people to show how much I disliked them! But I couldn't stop thinking about how "bad" they were....
> 
> Well... I was in Bergdorfs today and decided to try a pair on as a joke, just to see, sure I would buy something else.
> 
> I somehow really loved them on me..... I couldn't stop thinking about them, and apparently for good reason.
> 
> They aren't my typical style, and yet....



I really like the classic style with the unpredictable chunky heel. As many ladies in this forum have said before, the animalier pattern is a neutral! 
They look great on you and i think they fit your classy yet funky look!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I love Dries, but his clothes just don't fit me very well.


----------



## eagle1002us

Kyokei said:


> Okay.... it's interesting, but all season I have thought this collection of Dries van Noten shoes were terrible. I even showed pictures of them to people to show how much I disliked them! But I couldn't stop thinking about how "bad" they were....
> 
> Well... I was in Bergdorfs today and decided to try a pair on as a joke, just to see, sure I would buy something else.
> 
> I somehow really loved them on me..... I couldn't stop thinking about them, and apparently for good reason.
> 
> They aren't my typical style, and yet....


I love them.   I could never wear such a high heel but I love them.


----------



## Genie27

Kyokei said:


> Okay.... it's interesting, but all season I have thought this collection of Dries van Noten shoes were terrible. I even showed pictures of them to people to show how much I disliked them! But I couldn't stop thinking about how "bad" they were....
> 
> Well... I was in Bergdorfs today and decided to try a pair on as a joke, just to see, sure I would buy something else.
> 
> I somehow really loved them on me..... I couldn't stop thinking about them, and apparently for good reason.
> 
> They aren't my typical style, and yet....


These are awesome!


----------



## MSO13

Hey Cafe! 

Continuing the Dries convo I successfully secured a sold out jacket from Europe to complete my velvet leopard suit. I need to get the jacket tailored as I had to size up to get one. i will wear it as a suit for an appearance i have coming up with my Nadege shoes and a black tee or top. DH will hate this look but I love it. 

I'm waiting on a tee I ordered from Chanel, not the Cruise one and then I must sit tight and wait for news of H. If nothing arrives soon there's a top/sweater from Valentino that caught my eye and i'm stockpiling my NM gift cards. Very pleased with my Fall choices this year! 

I have a big week but will lurk and post when i can. 

Kyokei, i love the shoes!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Kyokei said:


> Okay.... it's interesting, but all season I have thought this collection of Dries van Noten shoes were terrible. I even showed pictures of them to people to show how much I disliked them! But I couldn't stop thinking about how "bad" they were....
> 
> Well... I was in Bergdorfs today and decided to try a pair on as a joke, just to see, sure I would buy something else.
> 
> I somehow really loved them on me..... I couldn't stop thinking about them, and apparently for good reason.
> 
> They aren't my typical style, and yet....


As I said I think those shoes are wonderful.  As a New Yorker, I would guess you spend a lot of time walking?  Do you wear those elegant shoes for walking or do you change into flats or sneakers?  There is no criticism implied here.  I just wondered how native New Yorkers navigate the terrain?


----------



## MadMadCat

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hey Cafe!
> 
> Continuing the Dries convo I successfully secured a sold out jacket from Europe to complete my velvet leopard suit. I need to get the jacket tailored as I had to size up to get one. i will wear it as a suit for an appearance i have coming up with my Nadege shoes and a black tee or top. DH will hate this look but I love it.
> 
> I'm waiting on a tee I ordered from Chanel, not the Cruise one and then I must sit tight and wait for news of H. If nothing arrives soon there's a top/sweater from Valentino that caught my eye and i'm stockpiling my NM gift cards. Very pleased with my Fall choices this year!
> 
> I have a big week but will lurk and post when i can.
> 
> Kyokei, i love the shoes!!
> 
> View attachment 3491602



This suit would definitely be a statement outfit,
mrsO! I love when people can express their character with clothes! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kyokei

MadMadCat said:


> I really like the classic style with the unpredictable chunky heel. As many ladies in this forum have said before, the animalier pattern is a neutral!
> They look great on you and i think they fit your classy yet funky look!



Thank you very much! I need to start taking a bit more risks rather than always playing it safe.
I love the color of these; it goes well with my K and my B and even will look great with my special order I think.



eagle1002us said:


> I love them.   I could never wear such a high heel but I love them.



The heels aren't that bad! 4" but they are thick. But maybe I am biased towards high heels so I'm used to them.



Genie27 said:


> These are awesome!



Thank you!



MrsOwen3 said:


> Hey Cafe!
> 
> Continuing the Dries convo I successfully secured a sold out jacket from Europe to complete my velvet leopard suit. I need to get the jacket tailored as I had to size up to get one. i will wear it as a suit for an appearance i have coming up with my Nadege shoes and a black tee or top. DH will hate this look but I love it.
> 
> I'm waiting on a tee I ordered from Chanel, not the Cruise one and then I must sit tight and wait for news of H. If nothing arrives soon there's a top/sweater from Valentino that caught my eye and i'm stockpiling my NM gift cards. Very pleased with my Fall choices this year!
> 
> I have a big week but will lurk and post when i can.
> 
> Kyokei, i love the shoes!!
> 
> View attachment 3491602



Thank you! Congratulations on securing the jacket! I'd love to see it when it comes.



eagle1002us said:


> As I said I think those shoes are wonderful.  As a New Yorker, I would guess you spend a lot of time walking?  Do you wear those elegant shoes for walking or do you change into flats or sneakers?  There is no criticism implied here.  I just wondered how native New Yorkers navigate the terrain?



I do spend a lot of time walking. I almost always hit at least 10,000 steps per day. I don't own a pair of sneakers actually, and only one pair of flat boots (that I haven't worn in over a year).... no other flat shoes. I walk every day in my Louboutins, Manolos, etc with heels 100-120mm. A large majority of my heels are thin and I've never had any issues walking in them. Plus I wouldn't put shoes in my bag 

 Before I buy a pair of shoes, I make sure to walk around the store with them a while.... I won't buy a pair of shoes I can't walk for hours in since I am always on my feet. Maybe I wouldn't care about the comfort as much if I lived somewhere else and walked less.

However, it's all about what you are used to! I've been wearing very high heels since I was about 13 or 14... not designer or anything, but the height is the same. I actually find kitten heels to be hard to walk in which is why I don't own a single pair; something about the small heel makes me think it won't support me.


----------



## EmileH

Hi Cafe. Congrats on your cool new shoes Kyokei and your fun suit Mrs Owen. 

I finally gave in to the temptation of the Chanel slingbacks.my SA had a delivery that included the creme and black in my size. I passed on them twice before but thought it was now or never. I also picked up the last pair in grey and black. The weather has cooled a bit so I have been able to wear my jackets a bit. I'm really loving them.

I am over the Hermes leather skirt but I'm contemplating a simple dress that they have in a color that I need. 

My jeans quest goes on. I found a black pair from j brand, a darker pair from citizens if humanity. I'm just looking for a more aged pair now in a straight leg style to wear cuffed. I have five possibilities coming in the mail. I tried the stores yesterday. It's a waste of time. None of the stores have any reasonable stock. It looks like mail order is the only way to go. AG is having a 25% off sale if anyone is interested.

I have a few days off coming up thank goodness. Enjoy the rest of your week everyone.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi Cafe. Congrats on your cool new shoes Kyokei and your fun suit Mrs Owen.
> 
> I finally gave in to the temptation of the Chanel slingbacks.my SA had a delivery that included the creme and black in my size. I passed on them twice before but thought it was now or never. I also picked up the last pair in grey and black. The weather has cooled a bit so I have been able to wear my jackets a bit. I'm really loving them.
> 
> I am over the Hermes leather skirt but I'm contemplating a simple dress that they have in a color that I need.
> 
> My jeans quest goes on. I found a black pair from j brand, a darker pair from citizens if humanity. I'm just looking for a more aged pair now in a straight leg style to wear cuffed. I have five possibilities coming in the mail. I tried the stores yesterday. It's a waste of time. None of the stores have any reasonable stock. It looks like mail order is the only way to go. AG is having a 25% off sale if anyone is interested.
> 
> I have a few days off coming up thank goodness. Enjoy the rest of your week everyone.



Thank you. Congratulations on your pair of Chanel slingbacks. One day I would like to own a pair of Chanel shoes.... just waiting for the perfect pair. I thought I had found them (they looked amazing off) but they weren't very flattering on me. I've also yet to find a pair of jeans that I like and wish you luck on your quest. I did buy a pair of pants at Bergdorfs two or three weeks ago. I hardly own any pants at all and still haven't worn them.....

Which Hermes dress are you contemplating?


----------



## cremel

MadMadCat said:


> I will take a picture of mine as soon as i have the chance (it is still pitch dark here), but i remembered MaiTai featured it in one of her old blog posts. Here it is,
> 
> http://www.maitaispicturebook.com/2008/04/damier-shawl.html
> 
> Thanka again!
> 
> Ps: i am sorry for the many typos that i make in my posts. I don't use autocorrect in my phone and that's what happens! [emoji15]



LOL! Auto correct could be worse. Ppup' s Jelly became Jelly remember ?[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cremel

Kyokei these shoes are fabulous!!! You just inspired me!!!


----------



## katekluet

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hey Cafe!
> 
> Continuing the Dries convo I successfully secured a sold out jacket from Europe to complete my velvet leopard suit. I need to get the jacket tailored as I had to size up to get one. i will wear it as a suit for an appearance i have coming up with my Nadege shoes and a black tee or top. DH will hate this look but I love it.
> 
> I'm waiting on a tee I ordered from Chanel, not the Cruise one and then I must sit tight and wait for news of H. If nothing arrives soon there's a top/sweater from Valentino that caught my eye and i'm stockpiling my NM gift cards. Very pleased with my Fall choices this year!
> 
> I have a big week but will lurk and post when i can.
> 
> Kyokei, i love the shoes!!
> 
> View attachment 3491602


OK, we are twins in the shoes but I think that wild suit is way beyond me! Very fun!!!


----------



## cremel

I wonder if anyone has experience with RIMOWA luggage? Is it really safer than other brands?


----------



## Kyokei

cremel said:


> Kyokei these shoes are fabulous!!! You just inspired me!!!



Thank you! I have a feeling they will match well with a lot of my big cat scarves from H!


----------



## Kyokei

cremel said:


> I wonder if anyone has experience with RIMOWA luggage? Is it really safer than other brands?


I had the Topas and it dented very quickly. Definitely would not recommend.


----------



## gracekelly

cremel said:


> I wonder if anyone has experience with RIMOWA luggage? Is it really safer than other brands?


I have a Rimowa cabin trolley that I have had for 8 years.  I have used it on every single trip I have taken in that time and it is great!  No issues with it at all.  Very sturdy.  I have never checked it as it is a carry on, so if that is what you are asking, I guess I did not answer the question lol!

Kyokei, I am so impressed with your wearing heels 24/7!  I recall the days when I wore heels at work, and I don't know how I did it.  Oh, yes, I guess I do know, I was younger haha!  Anyway, your new shoes are extremely cool and you have the vibe for them.


----------



## gracekelly

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hey Cafe!
> 
> Continuing the Dries convo I successfully secured a sold out jacket from Europe to complete my velvet leopard suit. I need to get the jacket tailored as I had to size up to get one. i will wear it as a suit for an appearance i have coming up with my Nadege shoes and a black tee or top. DH will hate this look but I love it.
> 
> I'm waiting on a tee I ordered from Chanel, not the Cruise one and then I must sit tight and wait for news of H. If nothing arrives soon there's a top/sweater from Valentino that caught my eye and i'm stockpiling my NM gift cards. Very pleased with my Fall choices this year!
> 
> I have a big week but will lurk and post when i can.
> 
> Kyokei, i love the shoes!!
> 
> View attachment 3491602



You will have every eye in the room on you!  Perfect for an event!


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> Thank you! I have a feeling they will match well with a lot of my big cat scarves from H!



I love big cats scarves too. Mine is all cashmere tho. I think the cats will work well with the shoes. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> I am not a doc but it's my understanding that the hormone cortisol increases under stress and that leads to an increase in the mid-section. (me!)   Or people exercise less (me!).   Or it's inherited!  (me!).



Four months after giving birth people were still asking me "when are you due ?". And when I was pregnant with my second one people from various occasions asked if I was having twins. Now you could imagine how big my mid section has become(ugh!!!)


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> I wonder if anyone has experience with RIMOWA luggage? Is it really safer than other brands?



I am not a fan. They are very sturdy, but pretty heavy. And while they protect the content (which is good), they dent easily (which does not look good). 

To be 100% honest, I'm over expensive luggage, so I may be a little biased.
After spending thousands of dollars for expensive bags that would get beaten up, scratched, torn etc (yes, including Tumi and Rimowa, and all the bags that claim to be indestructible), I decided that I am fine with buying cheaper luggage and replace it more often. The airplanes luggage compartment is not where I want to show my style 

The exception is my carry on. In that case, I really like Tumi and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> Four months after giving birth people were still asking me "when are you due ?". And when I was pregnant with my second one people from various occasions asked if I was having twins. Now you could imagine how big my mid section has become(ugh!!!)



It never ceases to surprise me how rude people are nowadays. Everyone feels entitled to comment on other people's shape, form, weight, height, whatever.

years ago I used to wear a pretty summer dress with an empire waist and everyone started asking me if I was pregnant (no, I was not fat at all), which would not have been any of their business anyway.


----------



## MadMadCat

Kyokei said:


> Thank you very much! I need to start taking a bit more risks rather than always playing it safe.
> I love the color of these; it goes well with my K and my B and even will look great with my special order I think.
> 
> 
> 
> The heels aren't that bad! 4" but they are thick. But maybe I am biased towards high heels so I'm used to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Congratulations on securing the jacket! I'd love to see it when it comes.
> 
> 
> 
> I do spend a lot of time walking. I almost always hit at least 10,000 steps per day. I don't own a pair of sneakers actually, and only one pair of flat boots (that I haven't worn in over a year).... no other flat shoes. I walk every day in my Louboutins, Manolos, etc with heels 100-120mm. A large majority of my heels are thin and I've never had any issues walking in them. Plus I wouldn't put shoes in my bag
> 
> Before I buy a pair of shoes, I make sure to walk around the store with them a while.... I won't buy a pair of shoes I can't walk for hours in since I am always on my feet. Maybe I wouldn't care about the comfort as much if I lived somewhere else and walked less.
> 
> However, it's all about what you are used to! I've been wearing very high heels since I was about 13 or 14... not designer or anything, but the height is the same. I actually find kitten heels to be hard to walk in which is why I don't own a single pair; something about the small heel makes me think it won't support me.



I guess it all depends on what you're used to, but you've 100% of my admiration.
4" heels are something I cannot deal with, unless they have a 2" platform


----------



## scarf1

About a year ago I bought rimowa salsa air in the carry on size. It is very lightweight, which is great for lifting into overhead bin. This was the main reason we bought it. It has been checked a couple of times. A few scratches, no dents. Have been happy with it.
But when it comes to a bigger suitcase that you would always check- not sure.


----------



## Kyokei

Thank you all. I'm always surprised to hear so many women say they can't walk in heels, but even people I see offline ask me the same thing.

I remember back a few months ago I bought a pair of 115mm Manolos that were very hard to break in. They are fine now, but I remember them being painful the first two weeks or so and walking to Hermes in them and passing by a very chic woman effortlessly walking in beautiful heels that had to be about 120mm. I admired her and thought if she could do it, I could win over the Manolos.


----------



## cremel

Thank you gracekelky , scarf1, and madmadcat. This was recommended by my brother who travels every week. Obviously he recommends any German stuff because he works for German company. [emoji848]I was told by the store manager that this would never dent blah blah. I decided to come back and do research first. It's really expensive for a luggage. Let me check out Tumi. I need something that has a hard surface so stuff inside doesn't get crashed.


----------



## Kyokei

cremel said:


> Thank you gracekelky , scarf1, and madmadcat. This was recommended by my brother who travels every week. Obviously he recommends any German stuff because he works for German company. [emoji848]I was told by the store manager that this would never dent blah blah. I decided to come back and do research first. It's really expensive for a luggage. Let me check out Tumi. I need something that has a hard surface so stuff inside doesn't get crashed.



Mine dented first flight. I was very annoyed.


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> Thank you gracekelky , scarf1, and madmadcat. This was recommended by my brother who travels every week. Obviously he recommends any German stuff because he works for German company. [emoji848]I was told by the store manager that this would never dent blah blah. I decided to come back and do research first. It's really expensive for a luggage. Let me check out Tumi. I need something that has a hard surface so stuff inside doesn't get crashed.



I don't use the rigid Tumi, just their ballistic nylon ones, but they have enough structure to make it harder to get crushed (not impossible). 

After many many years and many many air-miles, I only use nylon bags, wheeled, and cheap for check-in. IF something is fragile, I put it in a hard box and I put the box in the nylon suitcase.


----------



## MadMadCat

Kyokei said:


> Thank you all. I'm always surprised to hear so many women say they can't walk in heels, but even people I see offline ask me the same thing.
> 
> I remember back a few months ago I bought a pair of 115mm Manolos that were very hard to break in. They are fine now, but I remember them being painful the first two weeks or so and walking to Hermes in them and passing by a very chic woman effortlessly walking in beautiful heels that had to be about 120mm. I admired her and thought if she could do it, I could win over the Manolos.



Some time ago I was reading about women injecting codeine and other numbing agents in their feet to be able to stand on their heels during parties and long evenings clubbing. Others take Advil. I am not sure I'd ever be able to go to that length for the sake of look.


----------



## Genie27

Kyokei said:


> Thank you all. I'm always surprised to hear so many women say they can't walk in heels, but even people I see offline ask me the same thing.
> 
> I remember back a few months ago I bought a pair of 115mm Manolos that were very hard to break in. They are fine now, but I remember them being painful the first two weeks or so and walking to Hermes in them and passing by a very chic woman effortlessly walking in beautiful heels that had to be about 120mm. I admired her and thought if she could do it, I could win over the Manolos.



(*so jealous*)
You missed the conversation just a few days ago where I was complaining about how I can't walk in heels, as I walk everywhere as well. Tell me your secret, please! No issues with pavement/concrete in thin leather soles?

I dislocated/broke my ankle a few years ago and after that, I have not really attempted to wear heels much. I've tried all kinds of insoles and brands and while I love my Manolos, I can't walk very far in them like I used to. They used to be so comfortable, I could run in them, but not any more. Choos are pretty much car shoes for me. I have been gradually increasing the heel height, but I tend to reach for low heels or flats if I know I will be walking around a lot.


----------



## cremel

MadMadCat said:


> I don't use the rigid Tumi, just their ballistic nylon ones, but they have enough structure to make it harder to get crushed (not impossible).
> 
> After many many years and many many air-miles, I only use nylon bags, wheeled, and cheap for check-in. IF something is fragile, I put it in a hard box and I put the box in the nylon suitcase.



Ok got it. Let me drop by Tumi this weekend.


----------



## Kyokei

MadMadCat said:


> Some time ago I was reading about women injecting codeine and other numbing agents in their feet to be able to stand on their heels during parties and long evenings clubbing. Others take Advil. I am not sure I'd ever be able to go to that length for the sake of look.



I love heels (and haven't yet jumped on board with the flat love quite yet -- for me at least; they look great on others), but I would never go to that length to wear them. If a shoe doesn't feel comfortable walking around the store, I won't buy it. I'm willing to deal with a one or two week period of slight discomfort as the shoe stretches to my foot and I break it in (which happens with any shoe really...) but that's about it.

I have walked away on lovely looking shoes before because I do need them to be walkable. If I lived somewhere else and was going from car to restaurant etc, it might be different..... but NYC requires walking.



Genie27 said:


> (*so jealous*)
> You missed the conversation just a few days ago where I was complaining about how I can't walk in heels, as I walk everywhere as well. Tell me your secret, please! No issues with pavement/concrete in thin leather soles?
> 
> I dislocated/broke my ankle a few years ago and after that, I have not really attempted to wear heels much. I've tried all kinds of insoles and brands and while I love my Manolos, I can't walk very far in them like I used to. They used to be so comfortable, I could run in them, but not any more. Choos are pretty much car shoes for me. I have been gradually increasing the heel height, but I tend to reach for low heels or flats if I know I will be walking around a lot.



Slow steps up might get you there. I've thankfully never had any foot injury though... But I think if your Manolos were once that comfortable for you, with time you can train your foot to adapt to them so well again. I don't run (except if I"m about to miss a train....) but I speedwalk in most of my Manolos/Choos/Louboutins etc. People usually complain I walk too fast, at least. 

I'm pretty short and, as I've mentioned before here, gained a rather significant amount of weight about a year ago so try to avoid any shoe that makes my legs look chunky.... which, for me, is usually flats and lower heels. I passed on a beautiful pair of shoes for this reason last week.... they just weren't flattering on me. On the right person, though...

As far as pavement and concrete goes, I'm always fine. Perhaps I'm a light walker since I've never had to get a sole repaired at The Leather Shop or etc yet. But what bothers me is cobblestone.... like the kind by Central Park. One of my favorite champagne lounges in Soho involves a bit of a walk through cobblestone to get to as well. I try to avoid wearing my Pigalle Follies (which has a thinner heel than regular) if I know I'll be walking on cobblestone for more than a few minutes. I can be careful about the cracks for a short period of time, but any more than a few minutes gets a bit annoying to me.... I'm a fast walker and like to get places quickly.


----------



## kathydep

Ladies, I tried to search the forum for this topic as advised by the mod but cannot find any relevant thread so I'll ask here. 

I need your expertise. I contacted my usual SA from Las Vegas (I am from SF) because I will be flying in next week and I have been bugging her for a constance. She tells me, when she printed out my last purchase receipt, it showed that I bought a box bearn from the SF store (which is my first purchase ever at that location even if it is my local store). Because of that, it puts me on lower priority in Las Vegas for the constance. She told me that since the bearn is qualified for shipping, I should have just contacted her and she could have gotten it for me. I explained that I walked in to the SF store to return a bowtie I bought from her and saw the box bearn and could not walk away from it and didnt know it would hurt my chances to get a constance. She said, it would help that I am buying a change tray, bolide pouch and a paddock charm from her next week so that would help because then my last receipt would be from Las Vegas.

Is this really how it works? I am limited to purchase from just one store? I am a Hermes fan newbie and it's quite hard to navigate the sale politics. I am so confused. Thanks for all your input!


----------



## dharma

kathydep said:


> Ladies, I tried to search the forum for this topic as advised by the mod but cannot find any relevant thread so I'll ask here.
> 
> I need your expertise. I contacted my usual SA from Las Vegas (I am from SF) because I will be flying in next week and I have been bugging her for a constance. She tells me, when she printed out my last purchase receipt, it showed that I bought a box bearn from the SF store (which is my first purchase ever at that location even if it is my local store). Because of that, it puts me on lower priority in Las Vegas for the constance. She told me that since the bearn is qualified for shipping, I should have just contacted her and she could have gotten it for me. I explained that I walked in to the SF store to return a bowtie I bought from her and saw the box bearn and could not walk away from it and didnt know it would hurt my chances to get a constance. She said, it would help that I am buying a change tray, bolide pouch and a paddock charm from her next week so that would help because then my last receipt would be from Las Vegas.
> 
> Is this really how it works? I am limited to purchase from just one store? I am a Hermes fan newbie and it's quite hard to navigate the sale politics. I am so confused. Thanks for all your input!



When I hear stories like this, I feel sick. I can't imagine any business allowing their SAs to say this to a customer even if it were remotely  true. Sounds like a rude SA to me, a person that wants to feel superior. Or at the very least, she is following "Vegas store" rules and is tactless enough to share them with you. While she may have been able to secure the wallet for you, there's a chance the SF store could have sold it or refused to release it for charge send.  To answer your question, it shouldn't matter and you can shop where you like. "Building a relationship" with an SA is important to securing hard to get items but it's a two way street. The SA needs to lighten up and realize that you might buy things on a whim elsewhere. Most reasonable SAs realize that there are one of a kind finds that you buy when you can. I would put a box bearn in that category. It sounds beautiful. Maybe you should shop at SF?


----------



## EmileH

kathydep said:


> Ladies, I tried to search the forum for this topic as advised by the mod but cannot find any relevant thread so I'll ask here.
> 
> I need your expertise. I contacted my usual SA from Las Vegas (I am from SF) because I will be flying in next week and I have been bugging her for a constance. She tells me, when she printed out my last purchase receipt, it showed that I bought a box bearn from the SF store (which is my first purchase ever at that location even if it is my local store). Because of that, it puts me on lower priority in Las Vegas for the constance. She told me that since the bearn is qualified for shipping, I should have just contacted her and she could have gotten it for me. I explained that I walked in to the SF store to return a bowtie I bought from her and saw the box bearn and could not walk away from it and didnt know it would hurt my chances to get a constance. She said, it would help that I am buying a change tray, bolide pouch and a paddock charm from her next week so that would help because then my last receipt would be from Las Vegas.
> 
> Is this really how it works? I am limited to purchase from just one store? I am a Hermes fan newbie and it's quite hard to navigate the sale politics. I am so confused. Thanks for all your input!



Wow!!!! I wonder if this is truly their policy or if this SA is just trying to up her sales and use it as an excuse. What do people here think? I know that some SAs don't like if you buy things elsewhere but does it officially lower your priority for bags at some stores? That's not great for the company overall. This is the kind of nonsense that ticks me off. Honestly I'd be so mad that I would never shop with her again. And I might talk to her manager. Because saying that to you just seems wrong to me.

My SA did say that if I see something elsewhere I should grab it because you never know if they can get it in for me. 
I appreciate her even more now for being so nice about it.


----------



## kathydep

dharma said:


> When I hear stories like this, I feel sick. I can't imagine any business allowing their SAs to say this to a customer even if it were remotely  true. Sounds like a rude SA to me, a person that wants to feel superior. Or at the very least, she is following "Vegas store" rules and is tactless enough to share them with you. While she may have been able to secure the wallet for you, there's a chance the SF store could have sold it or refused to release it for charge send.  To answer your question, it shouldn't matter and you can shop where you like. "Building a relationship" with an SA is important to securing hard to get items but it's a two way street. The SA needs to lighten up and realize that you might buy things on a whim elsewhere. Most reasonable SAs realize that there are one of a kind finds that you buy when you can. I would put a box bearn in that category. It sounds beautiful. Maybe you should shop at SF?





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow!!!! I wonder if this is truly their policy or if this SA is just trying to up her sales and use it as an excuse. What do people here think? I know that some SAs don't like if you buy things elsewhere but does it officially lower your priority for bags at some stores? That's not great for the company overall. This is the kind of nonsense that ticks me off. Honestly I'd be so mad that I would never shop with her again. And I might talk to her manager. Because saying that to you just seems wrong to me.
> 
> My SA did say that if I see something elsewhere I should grab it because you never know if they can get it in for me.
> I appreciate her even more now for being so nice about it.




I wonder if it was truly a Las Vegas "store policy?" Why would she pull my purchase history? I buy from her quite often (bags and a lot of small random things) and she puts things on hold for me for weeks until I am able to pick them up (since I'm from out of state) which I appreciate so I am not sure if I tell her SM about the conversation if that will get her in trouble and then she'll hate me for snitching. I am very curious though. In fact, I have the SM's email address as she has emailed me in the past. She did mention it previously when I bought from another Hermes boutique that I should have asked her, but not as straight to the point as yesterday's conversation because I told her I wasn't aware and she said "well at least now you know." To give us some history and maybe you guys can assess, I bought a lindy from her in April of this year, got an offer for a Kelly in June (I bought) and a Birkin in August (I also bought), so she is giving me some type of priority. I am quite sad about the situation since it kinda left a bad taste in my mouth. I travel quite often and I always visit Hermes in whichever city I am in. It's kinda creepy that I am being tracked and I feel like I'm being restricted to purchase so it doesn't hurt my chances for the HG bags.


----------



## EmileH

kathydep said:


> I wonder if it was truly a Las Vegas "store policy?" Why would she pull my purchase history? I buy from her quite often (bags and a lot of small random things) and she puts things on hold for me for weeks until I am able to pick them up (since I'm from out of state) which I appreciate so I am not sure if I tell her SM about the conversation if that will get her in trouble and then she'll hate me for snitching. I am very curious though. In fact, I have the SM's email address as she has emailed me in the past. She did mention it previously when I bought from another Hermes boutique that I should have asked her, but not as straight to the point as yesterday's conversation because I told her I wasn't aware and she said "well at least now you know." To give us some history and maybe you guys can assess, I bought a lindy from her in April of this year, got an offer for a Kelly in June (I bought) and a Birkin in August (I also bought), so she is giving me some type of priority. I am quite sad about the situation since it kinda left a bad taste in my mouth. I travel quite often and I always visit Hermes in whichever city I am in. It's kinda creepy that I am being tracked and I feel like I'm being restricted to purchase so it doesn't hurt my chances for the HG bags.



I see your situation. I'll bet I know your SA too but I would not say a word to anyone of course. She comes through with the bags but she wants you to play her games. If you want to keep your relationship with her and keep the bags flowing you are right. You have to just be quiet and follow her rules whether they are hers or the store's. You just have to decide whether it's worth it to you. I can tell you that I purchase a fair amount at my store and they don't offer bags as readily as your SA does. It sounds completely wrong and distasteful but you have to decide if it's worth it to you. If I were her manager and heard her speaking like that to a customer I would fire her on the spot.


----------



## klynneann

I asked my SA straight out somewhat early on about buying things I didn't see in our store from the website.  He said, like what?  I told him I had seen a BE Kelly wallet and he said, without hesitation, buy it.  He said if it's a hard to get item, I should get it when I see it.  I too like to check out other H stores when I'm traveling, and will sometimes pick up a small memento like a twilly or behapi.  I usually mention to my SA before I even go on my trip that I'm going to be traveling (in part just as normal conversation and in part as a heads up) and may pick up a little something and he has never given me a hard time.  He knows where I make the majority of my purchases, and I think he knows that I don't have a relationship with an SA anywhere else.  That being said, I'm still waiting for a K. I have been offered in the past, though it hasn't been what I've been looking for and as I think I've mentioned before, I chalk that up more to the fact that my store doesn't seem to get the kinds of things I like more than my SA withholding from me, but if you're being offered the bags or other items that you want, I think I might swallow hard and go with it.  That being said, I _want_ to make most of my purchases with my SA.  The only time it's frustrating is when I can't get what I want from him because the store just isn't getting it.


----------



## klynneann

You know, I'm finding that the older I get, the more likely (able?) I am to do/say things that I know will either get me ahead or smooth things over in a way in which I will benefit in the long run, even though I don't necessarily agree with it.  Like this morning at work, I basically made nice with someone I'm actually irritated with, even though it rankled a bit to do so, because I know it won't get me anywhere to be irritated, and in fact it may even hurt me.  I hope this falls into the category of becoming wiser rather than becoming a pushover lol.


----------



## EmileH

klynneann said:


> You know, I'm finding that the older I get, the more likely (able?) I am to do/say things that I know will either get me ahead or smooth things over in a way in which I will benefit in the long run, even though I don't necessarily agree with it.  Like this morning at work, I basically made nice with someone I'm actually irritated with, even though it rankled a bit to do so, because I know it won't get me anywhere to be irritated, and in fact it may even hurt me.  I hope this falls into the category of becoming wiser rather than becoming a pushover lol.



It's probably very wise. I have never been good at this. Lately I do it, especially at work. I think they have worn me down. But it irks me to do it in my personal life when I don't have to. I don't think I will ever succeed at games like these. 

Your relationship with your SA sounds healthy and similar to mine. I'm appreciating my SA more and more. And I do prefer to shop with her because I value her advice. That's the way it should be.


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's probably very wise. I have never been good at this. Lately I do it, especially at work. I think they have worn me down. But it irks me to do it in my personal life when I don't have to. I don't think I will ever succeed at games like these.
> 
> Your relationship with your SA sounds healthy and similar to mine. I'm appreciating my SA more and more. And I do prefer to shop with her because I value her advice. That's the way it should be.


Well, I'm still not very good at it, but I'm making headway lol.    It's the stubborn hot-headed NY Italian in me.    She can be hard to control!


----------



## EmileH

klynneann said:


> Well, I'm still not very good at it, but I'm making headway lol.    It's the stubborn hot-headed NY Italian in me.    She can be hard to control!



Haha! I'm NJ Italian. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kyokei

Wow.... I wonder if it is that store or just the SA. I have heard a lot of things about the Vegas store. Honestly I would talk to the manager and find out...


----------



## MadMadCat

dharma said:


> When I hear stories like this, I feel sick. I can't imagine any business allowing their SAs to say this to a customer even if it were remotely  true. Sounds like a rude SA to me, a person that wants to feel superior. Or at the very least, she is following "Vegas store" rules and is tactless enough to share them with you. While she may have been able to secure the wallet for you, there's a chance the SF store could have sold it or refused to release it for charge send.  To answer your question, it shouldn't matter and you can shop where you like. "Building a relationship" with an SA is important to securing hard to get items but it's a two way street. The SA needs to lighten up and realize that you might buy things on a whim elsewhere. Most reasonable SAs realize that there are one of a kind finds that you buy when you can. I would put a box bearn in that category. It sounds beautiful. Maybe you should shop at SF?



I am glad i am not the only one to feel sick/infuriated about this type of behavior.

There is no bag or other item in the world that would make acceptable (to me) being abused by an SA.


----------



## MadMadCat

klynneann said:


> Well, I'm still not very good at it, but I'm making headway lol.    It's the stubborn hot-headed NY Italian in me.    She can be hard to control!



Same here. I am mellowing with age, but it is still very hard. I am getting better at picking my fights instead of fighting every fight.
And i'm an italian-italian.
I am starting to see a pattern here [emoji849]

[emoji1]


----------



## klynneann

MadMadCat said:


> Same here. I am mellowing with age, but it is still very hard. I am getting better at picking my fights instead of fighting every fight.
> And i'm an italian-italian.
> I am starting to see a pattern here [emoji849]
> 
> [emoji1]


----------



## momasaurus

CT Italian. similar issues!!!


----------



## klynneann

momasaurus said:


> CT Italian. similar issues!!!


lol!


----------



## gracekelly

Reading about these Hermes SA machinations is depressing, annoying and not to mention disgusting.  I think it will come back to bite the SA in the patooty one of these days.  

After dealing with the public for decades and wearing my party face 95% of the time, it is nice to be retired and not have to swallow the %^*)))*&% that goes along with it.  Yes, you have to pick your issues *fancy word for fights*  and look at the big picture.  Not Italian, but my temper could be


----------



## scarf1

Maybe I have been unlucky, but the SF store does seem to have SA turnover.  
After a few months, I tried to stick with one SA. After about a year, she left. Then I connected with a great SA. Although I would buy from her if possible( and she did a few charge sends from other stores for me). She also knew that I liked to visit H when traveling and buy scarves or enamels as souvenirs or just because I found something they did not have. I was a little sheepish about one purchase, and she said- if you see it you should buy it. In fact one scarf design they never received at SF, and she said, - please wear it next time so I can see it. Unfortunately for me, she has now moved to the east coast for personal reasons. ( about 1.5 years of this SA). So since sept 1, I am without a regular SA yet again. I have yet to buy a bag.


----------



## cremel

I want to chip in Kathydep. This happened to me. I had a wonderful SA in SF Hermès then he quit to enjoy a few years traveling in Europe. I ended up with a more pushy SA. But this worked out ok so far. Not the best but I can work with her. In the past my husband had opened an account in Vegas Hermès during a trip so there's a SA who worked with us. We like her very much. One day she was offering me a birkin with my husband' account. This was immediately rejected by her store manager. Because the manager found out my home address and my last name appeared twice. Obviously my husband and I share the same address and last time for the accounts. The store manager then said "his wife is purchasing lots of stuff in SF so they are SF store regular. Cannot offer the birkin to her. ". My SA told me all this. I trust that she didn't lie. Later I still got the bag but only because my best friend gave me her account and I started purchasing stuff like scarves and bags from her account. My best friend doesn't want to go to Vegas any more because she is close to be done with her bags so I am still using her account today for the shop in Vegas. I purchase things from both SF and Vegas therefore I still get offers of B and K from both stores but I will soon to choose one to stick.  I am close to be done with bags.

My SA even argued "they bought lots of stuff here in the past although their lastest purchase was from SF.". The store mgr said " oh well the bag is for his wife not for him!"

So I think that rules are set by store managers mostly.


----------



## cremel

When they type last name or home address or phone numbers in their computers, relevant records would all show up on the screen. The SA probably didn't go dig your history on purpose.

And I believe I wrote this on this forum already about Hawaii store. My friend has a great SA there. Recently they got a new store manager and the SA informed my friend that if not purchasing half of a birkin worth of non leather stuff they cannot offer birkin or Kelly to customers.


----------



## cremel

scarf1 said:


> Maybe I have been unlucky, but the SF store does seem to have SA turnover.
> After a few months, I tried to stick with one SA. After about a year, she left. Then I connected with a great SA. Although I would buy from her if possible( and she did a few charge sends from other stores for me). She also knew that I liked to visit H when traveling and buy scarves or enamels as souvenirs or just because I found something they did not have. I was a little sheepish about one purchase, and she said- if you see it you should buy it. In fact one scarf design they never received at SF, and she said, - please wear it next time so I can see it. Unfortunately for me, she has now moved to the east coast for personal reasons. ( about 1.5 years of this SA). So since sept 1, I am without a regular SA yet again. I have yet to buy a bag.



Yes I am always afraid of switching to a new SA. Each SA has their customer list and their priorities. I switched once and had to build a new purchase history with this new SA. 

This is like a hidden rule that unless you are a preferred customer with lots of purchase you don't get birkin or Kelly offers. Sometimes SAs are even fighting to get "best customers". One super VIP customer at SF store almost owns all the different kinds of bags and jewelries and scarfevs and lots RTW from that store. She strolls into the store every single day. Most SAs know her and her enormous amount of H purchase. Some SAs envy their colleague who works with super VIP customer. My DH hates this part of Hermès, and at the same time we understand Hermès store managers attempt to sell as much non leather stuff as they can. DH says who doesn't Hermès just raise the price for birkin and Kelly so no more games?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

There are two words to say to SA'S like the ones mentioned above:  "Bye,  Felicia"


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today's visit to the Philadelphia Zoo:  Grom is 8 1/2 years old and weighs about 400 pounds.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

"We want a scarf about us."


----------



## cremel

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3493264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's visit to the Philadelphia Zoo:  Grom is 8 1/2 years old and weighs about 400 pounds.



What a beauty!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3493272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We want a scarf about us."



Thanks for sharing. They are beautiful!!


----------



## Kyokei

Hearing all of these stories makes me feel very glad I have a lovely SA and a good relationship with my store. The manager and the other SAs have always been friendly and I've never felt pressured to buy anything. I'm mostly interested in the non leather goods of H (I do like the bags, but haven't delved into SLGs or anything yet, and even prefer my collection of bags to be minimalistic and well curated)... I can't imagine myself shopping with someone who put that sort of pressure on me to buy and have left SAs in other stores (not Hermes) because of this before. I don't like aggressive sales tactics.


----------



## scarf1

cremel said:


> When they type last name or home address or phone numbers in their computers, relevant records would all show up on the screen. The SA probably didn't go dig your history on purpose.
> 
> And I believe I wrote this on this forum already about Hawaii store. My friend has a great SA there. Recently they got a new store manager and the SA informed my friend that if not purchasing half of a birkin worth of non leather stuff they cannot offer birkin or Kelly to customers.


Was that Waikiki or ala moana?


----------



## scarf1

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3493272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We want a scarf about us."


Haha! What about flamingo party?


----------



## scarf1

Kyokei said:


> Hearing all of these stories makes me feel very glad I have a lovely SA and a good relationship with my store. The manager and the other SAs have always been friendly and I've never felt pressured to buy anything. I'm mostly interested in the non leather goods of H (I do like the bags, but haven't delved into SLGs or anything yet, and even prefer my collection of bags to be minimalistic and well curated)... I can't imagine myself shopping with someone who put that sort of pressure on me to buy and have left SAs in other stores (not Hermes) because of this before. I don't like aggressive sales tactics.


You are also lucky to shop at the flagship with such a large selection!


----------



## MadMadCat

klynneann said:


>







momasaurus said:


> CT Italian. similar issues!!!



This is starting to be spooky!!


----------



## MadMadCat

gracekelly said:


> Reading about these Hermes SA machinations is depressing, annoying and not to mention disgusting.  I think it will come back to bite the SA in the patooty one of these days.
> 
> After dealing with the public for decades and wearing my party face 95% of the time, it is nice to be retired and not have to swallow the %^*)))*&% that goes along with it.  Yes, you have to pick your issues *fancy word for fights*  and look at the big picture.  Not Italian, but my temper could be



I suggest you take a DNA test.


----------



## MadMadCat

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3493264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's visit to the Philadelphia Zoo:  Grom is 8 1/2 years old and weighs about 400 pounds.


I so much love big cats. Funny enough I am not a fan of the big cat scarves, but these majestic felines are so beautiful.
Thanks for posting this pic!


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> My SA even argued "they bought lots of stuff here in the past although their lastest purchase was from SF.". The store mgr said " oh well the bag is for his wife not for him!"



You should have your husband give the SM a call, angry, saying "you moron, this was for my girlfriend and now my wife is angry with me".

It is Vegas. It would be absolutely credible.


----------



## Kyokei

scarf1 said:


> You are also lucky to shop at the flagship with such a large selection!



The selection is indeed great; I'm always able to find something! Sadly a scarf I've been interested in hasn't been at my store the last few times I've been there. I've been checking for about three months or so..... It is on the US website,  but I hate shopping online as I'm one of those people who needs to see something on before deciding. One scarf I adored from last season looked horrible on me in every CW I tried and I would hate for this to be the same.

I suppose I will sit this one out. I think my SA is right in that I love the idea of the scarf and the story behind it more than anything else.


----------



## cremel

MadMadCat said:


> You should have your husband give the SM a call, angry, saying "you moron, this was for my girlfriend and now my wife is angry with me".
> 
> It is Vegas. It would be absolutely credible.



Lol lol [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]absolutely !!!


----------



## cremel

scarf1 said:


> Was that Waikiki or ala moana?



 I think  it's Waikiki because my friend only goes to the Hilton resort there. The store should be in walking distance to the Hilton resort.


----------



## cremel

scarf1 said:


> Was that Waikiki or ala moana?



And the new store manager arrived about two or three months ago.


----------



## Kyokei

Oh, and.... NY Italian here. Didn't realize there were so many of us here in the cafe.


----------



## MadMadCat

Kyokei said:


> Oh, and.... NY Italian here. Didn't realize there were so many of us here in the cafe.



I am so loving this [emoji173]️


----------



## scarf1

Thanks


cremel said:


> I think  it's Waikiki because my friend only goes to the Hilton resort there. The store should be in walking distance to the Hilton resort.


. Actually the Hilton is about equidistant to the 2 stores.
I do know that one time at the Waikiki store- the SA hinted if I bought some silver jewelry in addition to the mousselines I had selected, a birkin might appear.
Still not sure that would be the right bag for me- so I passed on both the silver jewelry and the mystery birkin.


----------



## scarf1

Oh and a native Californian here, No Italian blood. Hopefully I can still be a chatster!


----------



## gracekelly

MadMadCat said:


> I suggest you take a DNA test.



Perhaps I should!  When I was a kid, my dad used to tell people I wasn't born, I


MadMadCat said:


> I suggest you take a DNA test.


hahahahahaha!  *thinking*


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> The selection is indeed great; I'm always able to find something! Sadly a scarf I've been interested in hasn't been at my store the last few times I've been there. I've been checking for about three months or so..... It is on the US website,  but I hate shopping online as I'm one of those people who needs to see something on before deciding. One scarf I adored from last season looked horrible on me in every CW I tried and I would hate for this to be the same.
> 
> I suppose I will sit this one out. I think my SA is right in that I love the idea of the scarf and the story behind it more than anything else.



They are allowed to transfer things to the store from the website inventory. You should ask your SA to transfer it in, if you don't take it they can send it back to the website warehouse. You can also return online purchases for a refund so you are safe if you do decide to order. I wouldn't miss out on a scarf you're interested in because they don't have it in that specific store.


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> They are allowed to transfer things to the store from the website inventory. You should ask your SA to transfer it in, if you don't take it they can send it back to the website warehouse. You can also return online purchases for a refund so you are safe if you do decide to order. I wouldn't miss out on a scarf you're interested in because they don't have it in that specific store.



I didn't even think of that. I will have to ask about it. I'm unsure how it will look on but love the scarf and concept.


----------



## Kyokei

I don't think I mentioned this here yet but early October was my one year anniversary with H! Coming up in early November, I'll have been shopping with my SA for a year. I remember when I was new to H and this forum with only one scarf.... Time really seems to move fast.


----------



## klynneann

Kyokei said:


> Oh, and.... NY Italian here. Didn't realize there were so many of us here in the cafe.





MadMadCat said:


> I am so loving this [emoji173]️


Makes me feel good to know there are several of us!  There's no Italian community here in Seattle - just one more thing I miss about NY.


----------



## kathydep

cremel said:


> I want to chip in Kathydep. This happened to me. I had a wonderful SA in SF Hermès then he quit to enjoy a few years traveling in Europe. I ended up with a more pushy SA. But this worked out ok so far. Not the best but I can work with her. In the past my husband had opened an account in Vegas Hermès during a trip so there's a SA who worked with us. We like her very much. One day she was offering me a birkin with my husband' account. This was immediately rejected by her store manager. Because the manager found out my home address and my last name appeared twice. Obviously my husband and I share the same address and last time for the accounts. The store manager then said "his wife is purchasing lots of stuff in SF so they are SF store regular. Cannot offer the birkin to her. ". My SA told me all this. I trust that she didn't lie. Later I still got the bag but only because my best friend gave me her account and I started purchasing stuff like scarves and bags from her account. My best friend doesn't want to go to Vegas any more because she is close to be done with her bags so I am still using her account today for the shop in Vegas. I purchase things from both SF and Vegas therefore I still get offers of B and K from both stores but I will soon to choose one to stick.  I am close to be done with bags.
> 
> My SA even argued "they bought lots of stuff here in the past although their lastest purchase was from SF.". The store mgr said " oh well the bag is for his wife not for him!"
> 
> So I think that rules are set by store managers mostly.



For some weird reason, your story makes me feel a little bit better. I thought that I might have been singled out or being picked on. If this is how they truly operate, I'll have to rethink the relationship with the store in general. I guess my SA gave me the intel to "help" me with getting things from my wishlist. but all in all, THIS POLICY SUCKS!!

Thanks for eveyone's input, by the way. I feel really supported by the group. You all are so great!


----------



## MadMadCat

scarf1 said:


> Oh and a native Californian here, No Italian blood. Hopefully I can still be a chatster!



Of course 
No discrimination! Strong, fun, elegant and beautiful (inside and outside) women must stick together no matter what their origins are!


----------



## MadMadCat

Kyokei said:


> I don't think I mentioned this here yet but early October was my one year anniversary with H! Coming up in early November, I'll have been shopping with my SA for a year. I remember when I was new to H and this forum with only one scarf.... Time really seems to move fast.



Well well you got up to speed quite quickly!


----------



## Genie27

I think it's crazy that people who spend thousands of dollars with a brand can get chastised by the SA for buying something at a different store. And the punishment is withholding desired items. 

I understand there is fierce competition for B/K/C but I don't like this feeling. 

That's why I feel more comfortable trying my luck at FSH than trying to "establish a relationship" with a local SA, in a city where there are lots of VIP clients, in the hopes of being offered what I want.


----------



## cremel

scarf1 said:


> Thanks
> 
> . Actually the Hilton is about equidistant to the 2 stores.
> I do know that one time at the Waikiki store- the SA hinted if I bought some silver jewelry in addition to the mousselines I had selected, a birkin might appear.
> Still not sure that would be the right bag for me- so I passed on both the silver jewelry and the mystery birkin.



That does sound like what my friend experienced. In the past a couple of thousand would be qualified to get a birkin offer. While nowadays the "qualification" purchase amount is increasing in that store for sure.


----------



## EmileH

I suppose in some way it is nice to be explicitly told the rules rather than to have to guess at them. But it still seems like a rather vulgar way to interact with a customer for luxury goods.


----------



## kathydep

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I suppose in some way it is nice to be explicitly told the rules rather than to have to guess at them. But it still seems like a rather vulgar way to interact with a customer for luxury goods.



Well, as I get older, I am having a hard time holding my tongue. Since I lost sleep on this last night, I sent an email to the managing director of the store just now and told her how I am confused and unhappy about their sales politics. It was a polite email so I hope I get points for that. 

So there you go guys, I will definitely be on an Hermes diet the next few months, maybe I even need to look for another store and SA. Let see what she says, or if she even responds!


----------



## EmileH

kathydep said:


> Well, as I get older, I am having a hard time holding my tongue. Since I lost sleep on this last night, I sent an email to the managing director of the store just now and told her how I am confused and unhappy about their sales politics. It was a polite email so I hope I get points for that.
> 
> So there you go guys, I will definitely be on an Hermes diet the next few months, maybe I even need to look for another store and SA. Let see what she says, or if she even responds!



Good for you! Please let us know what kind of response you get.


----------



## cremel

Ppup I remember you mentioned that you were making purchase from both Paris store and your home store. Is your home store SA happy about that?


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good for you! Please let us know what kind of response you get.



+1


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Ppup I remember you mentioned that you were making purchase from both Paris store and your home store. Is your home store SA happy about that?



They have never been so crude as to say it to me. I have had mixed messages. Plus I'm not a good liar or game player. I take what they say at face value. 

I started purchasing about 2.5 years ago. At first I was extremely loyal to my SA and wouldn't buy anything anywhere else or from any other SA. I have been going to Paris for years but I wouldn't even buy anything there at a discount. I kept all my purchases for home. But they were not coming through with bags. They were kind in getting my husband a birkin for me when I had a health scare. I had asked for black but they offered gold and I love gold. So I kept purchasing exclusively from them and over a year went by including the new store opening and still they did not offer me black. Within this time I bought a Kelly wallet, two belts kits, a bunch of scarves and cashmeres, a farandole. I finally tried at fsh and got my Colvert Kelly. So I innocently brought it in to the store to get scarves to match. I asked my SA about buying things elsewhere and her advice was that she never knows if she can get a particular item for me so if I see it buy it. Whatever it is.  I took her at her word. Fsh was very good in getting my my next bag and I enjoyed shopping in Paris so I bought what I wanted there. And I was lucky with my bags that they had what I wanted. I still buy quite a bit at my local store. Scarves, shoes, ready to wear, costume jewelry. More than a birkins worth a year for sure. And there have been no bag offers. So I wonder whether they are annoyed or consider me taken care of by the Paris store. It's a bit frustrating. 

Recently I talked to my SA about bringing my purchases back to the home store. I felt like shopping in Paris was damaging my relationship here even though I felt like I bought enough here to justify bag offers. And by the way from both stores combined I have had fewer than one new bag per 6 months so it's not that I'm over the limit.   They seem to be warming up a bit. They are offering to transfer things in for me or do a charge send more often. They will hold things for me if I say I want them. Non bag items of course. But still no bag offers. From now on if I buy myself a souvenir elsewhere I will keep it quiet.


----------



## cremel

Thanks Ppup for sharing. Your story is amazingly similar to mine. The only difference is that I do get bag offers from my home store in SF every six months or so. The relationship becomes a bit tricky after I told my new SA( my current one from the same store after my gorgeous first SA left the store. ) that my husband purchased a few bags including my colvert birkin, a black birkin, and an orange one for me in France over two years. She did say oh that's great! But I can tell she probably was disappointed. Especially with my Constance. She said she would get a Constance for me for sure then my husband fetched one a couple of months back in Paris. I obviously went ahead and told her everything. Then a long quiet time went by with no news about any new birkin or Kelly. Until last month after purchasing some scarves and bracelets she called me to offer a red Togo birkin. So I got four birkins and a Kelly from my home store over three years. The purchase list is pretty long since 2013: lots of 140 cashmere and scarves, two bracelets, one watch, one bolide 27, one garden party red leather(no canvas), belts for DH, and three pairs of shoes plus two RDW. So far I love everything I bought there except this 35 red Kelly. I have not worn it once because it's too big for me. I was super excited when I saw the color and it's a sellier. But it's just not for me. All the rest purchase worked out very well. 

Based on what I felt after I told her about the birkin and Constance, I figured I would not share with her purchase outside of my home store again. 
From what you shared I would think there should be at least one or two offers of B or K for you. 

My urge for bags isn't as strong as before. So I am thinking to slow down the purchase at my home store unless outstanding items. I didn't get anything from France until about two years ago. But I do visit my husbands family in France every single year and sometimes twice a year. Probably I should start taking more advantage of that. I realized the significant savings after my DH purchased the Colvert 30 in France. The only problem is I might not get the color I want.


----------



## cremel

Ppup if I were you, after 2.5 years of purchase over a birkin worth of stuff each year, and still no offer, once they do offer a new bag I would just leave the store. Sounds like you enjoy your shopping at FSH and you do get exactly what you wanted so why not shop Hermès with pleasure? At one point we will probably all start to be satisfied with our collection of bags and the urge will cool down.


----------



## gracekelly

Ugh!  Waaaay too much H politics for me to handle.  I have never bought into the "buying things you don't really need or want to get a bag" game.  I have this thing about control and being pegged and that is what they are doing.  Their commissions are based on everything BUT the Kelly and Birkin sales so of course this is what they push.  Thanks, but no thanks.  As for "building a relationship with your SA"  I can't use the language on tPF to accurately describe my feelings regarding this, especially since some boutiques have a revolving door and the SA come and go frequently.


----------



## cremel

Their scarves are extraordinary. I also like some of their fashion jewelry, their shoes, and some ready to wear. For bags I think garden party, bolide 27, and Kelly wallets are great too. I have to say not every bag they design is remarkable.  Their bag quality is impresssive. So there's a lot of interest in their other products in adddition to birkin and Kelly. I do hear people saying absolutely not into their other products at all other than birkin or Kelly. At one point someone said Chanel designed much better bags than H. I don't agree. 

It's incredibly hard to find a trust worthy SA. I believe my first SA was one. All the scarves he chose for me were special and I wear them to almost all the parties or events I go. Not sure about my current SA tho.


----------



## frou frou

gracekelly said:


> Ugh!  Waaaay too much H politics for me to handle.  I have never bought into the "buying things you don't really need or want to get a bag" game.  I have this thing about control and being pegged and that is what they are doing.  Their commissions are based on everything BUT the Kelly and Birkin sales so of course this is what they push.  Thanks, but no thanks.  As for "building a relationship with your SA"  I can't use the language on tPF to accurately describe my feelings regarding this, especially since some boutiques have a revolving door and the SA come and go frequently.


----------



## frou frou

Exactly.
 It's too uncool to have to  grovel.


----------



## LanaDelPayme

hey- Does anyone know what schooling/ training is required to make birkins & kellys? I would love to do this, but cannot seem to find out how. I contacted Hermès but have not heard back... Help? If anyone knows the salary (ballpark) That would also be great. Also.... I have not purchased the scarf yet!! So busy!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I could never enjoy having something I had to grovel for, with the possible exception of a night with Messrs. Jagger and Crowe.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you dear. You are so sweet. I was able to get my black birkin in Europe. [emoji8]



You got one!! Excellent! Mine is Togo black with gold hw. It's one of my favorites. [emoji7][emoji1]


----------



## etoupebirkin

I always had you pe


Madam Bijoux said:


> I could never enjoy having something I had to grovel for, with the possible exception of a night with Messrs. Jagger and Crowe.


 You like bad boys!!!
Wow, I always had you pegged as a Pierce Brosnan type person.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Ugh!  Waaaay too much H politics for me to handle.  I have never bought into the "buying things you don't really need or want to get a bag" game.  I have this thing about control and being pegged and that is what they are doing.  Their commissions are based on everything BUT the Kelly and Birkin sales so of course this is what they push.  Thanks, but no thanks.  As for "building a relationship with your SA"  I can't use the language on tPF to accurately describe my feelings regarding this, especially since some boutiques have a revolving door and the SA come and go frequently.



I didn't think anyone is talking about making purchases to get bags. They are talking about being harassed by SAs for making purchases of things they saw and wanted elsewhere. I think that's a completely different issue. 



cremel said:


> You got one!! Excellent! Mine is Togo black with gold hw. It's one of my favorites. [emoji7][emoji1]



I wanted silver hardware and Togo leather and I was able to find that last summer.  Black is definitely a classic must have.


----------



## eagle1002us

I'm coming in late on the H conversation about demanding SAs.  I'd pretty much been with the same SA since the boutique opened.  So we're talking two, maybe 3 decades.   He tends to be the one ringing up what I get.  One day I came in with a bracelet I'd gotten in NY.  It made the NY trip special especially as I rarely go to Madison (or other boutiques).  He sees it and says, you know, I can order that for you.   Wha??? Where does it end?


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> I'm coming in late on the H conversation about demanding SAs.  I'd pretty much been with the same SA since the boutique opened.  So we're talking two, maybe 3 decades.   He tends to be the one ringing up what I get.  One day I came in with a bracelet I'd gotten in NY.  It made the NY trip special especially as I rarely go to Madison (or other boutiques).  He sees it and says, you know, I can order that for you.   Wha??? Where does it end?



Ridiculous.  [emoji35]


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> I'm coming in late on the H conversation about demanding SAs.  I'd pretty much been with the same SA since the boutique opened.  So we're talking two, maybe 3 decades.   He tends to be the one ringing up what I get.  One day I came in with a bracelet I'd gotten in NY.  It made the NY trip special especially as I rarely go to Madison (or other boutiques).  He sees it and says, you know, I can order that for you.   Wha??? Where does it end?



"oh, good to know! It is so much easier to buy when one can try things on and see them right there. Sometimes I don't know what I want until I see it. I wished this store had a bigger selection".


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> I'm coming in late on the H conversation about demanding SAs.  I'd pretty much been with the same SA since the boutique opened.  So we're talking two, maybe 3 decades.   He tends to be the one ringing up what I get.  One day I came in with a bracelet I'd gotten in NY.  It made the NY trip special especially as I rarely go to Madison (or other boutiques).  He sees it and says, you know, I can order that for you.   Wha??? Where does it end?



That's annoying!!!


----------



## Genie27

So did he expect you to return it and repurchase from him? That is strange and unsettling.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> So did he expect you to return it and repurchase from him? That is strange and unsettling.


I don't think he would have objected to that!  But the Madison SA would have found out, I'm sure.  She would not have been pleased.  She'd been helpful, bringing some stuff in for my visit.  I would not have wanted to jerk her around.

 The funny thing was, after all these years of being one of the top performers, if not the top one, he left.   Quit.   Didn't become a manager -- I don't know if that was even something he wanted.   Do these SAs get an annual bonus based on sales performance?  If not, what was the point?


----------



## eagle1002us

Kyokei said:


> Thank you very much! I need to start taking a bit more risks rather than always playing it safe.
> I love the color of these; it goes well with my K and my B and even will look great with my special order I think.
> 
> 
> 
> The heels aren't that bad! 4" but they are thick. But maybe I am biased towards high heels so I'm used to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> Kyokei, you must have high arches.   Mine are so low they are below sea level.   Arches make all the difference in wearing pretty shoes.  Ya got good genes, girl!
> 
> 
> Thank you! Congratulations on securing the jacket! I'd love to see it when it comes.
> 
> 
> 
> I do spend a lot of time walking. I almost always hit at least 10,000 steps per day. I don't own a pair of sneakers actually, and only one pair of flat boots (that I haven't worn in over a year).... no other flat shoes. I walk every day in my Louboutins, Manolos, etc with heels 100-120mm. A large majority of my heels are thin and I've never had any issues walking in them. Plus I wouldn't put shoes in my bag
> 
> Before I buy a pair of shoes, I make sure to walk around the store with them a while.... I won't buy a pair of shoes I can't walk for hours in since I am always on my feet. Maybe I wouldn't care about the comfort as much if I lived somewhere else and walked less.
> 
> However, it's all about what you are used to! I've been wearing very high heels since I was about 13 or 14... not designer or anything, but the height is the same. I actually find kitten heels to be hard to walk in which is why I don't own a single pair; something about the small heel makes me think it won't support me.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The best way to deal with manipulative, pushy SA'S is to bring out your inner Judge Judy.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I didn't think anyone is talking about making purchases to get bags. They are talking about being harassed by SAs for making purchases of things they saw and wanted elsewhere. I think that's a completely different issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted silver hardware and Togo leather and I was able to find that last summer.  Black is definitely a classic must have.


I think they are related.  If a person is purchasing out of their home boutique, then they are not purchasing from their SA who is not getting the credit for the non-bag purchase.  That is cause for the SA to be a bit miffed.  The fact that the customer has found what was wanted appears to be secondary.

RE having something ordered for you:  As soon as you have given your CC to them you are stuck.  If you don't like it when you get it they will only give you store credit.  If this is a piece of jewelry or a bag we are talking about big bucks.  That is the only advantage of ordering from their wonky website where you get the refund.


----------



## kathydep

eagle1002us said:


> I'm coming in late on the H conversation about demanding SAs.  I'd pretty much been with the same SA since the boutique opened.  So we're talking two, maybe 3 decades.   He tends to be the one ringing up what I get.  One day I came in with a bracelet I'd gotten in NY.  It made the NY trip special especially as I rarely go to Madison (or other boutiques).  He sees it and says, you know, I can order that for you.   Wha??? Where does it end?



This was the exact same thing my SA said to me about the black box bearn! Then she adds, we even had it at the store recently. Then I told her, how come you didnt tell me, I told you I want a black leather bearn with gold hardware. She said, you said you want small wallets so I didn't tell you.

The struggle is real.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> I think they are related.  If a person is purchasing out of their home boutique, then they are not purchasing from their SA who is not getting the credit for the non-bag purchase.  That is cause for the SA to be a bit miffed.  The fact that the customer has found what was wanted appears to be secondary.
> 
> RE having something ordered for you:  As soon as you have given your CC to them you are stuck.  If you don't like it when you get it they will only give you store credit.  If this is a piece of jewelry or a bag we are talking about big bucks.  That is the only advantage of ordering from their wonky website where you get the refund.



To me if a customer is buying things simply to gain favor to get a bag it's their own fault if they end up unhappy.. But if a customer happens to buy something that they really want and is difficult to find elsewhere with no expectation that it will help them with a bag purchase from their regular SA to whom they have demonstrated considerably loyalty, then the SA is wrong to give them a hard time about it or to somehow give the customer a demerit. Especially if excluding the outside purchase the customer has a significant purchase history at the local store. That SA has made their money off that customer. No need to bleed them dry fur every penny.

When I ask my store to get something they will not charge me for it until I come in and try it and say that I want it. They bring it in for my review. I only do a charge send if it's something that I am absolutely certain that I want. And since I live relatively far from the store they have offered to send me things on approval. So I do think that they are trying to be accommodating. 

It's a fine line. They need to run an business and make a living. We want our merchandise. They should be some level of mutual respect.


----------



## momasaurus

MadMadCat said:


> "oh, good to know! It is so much easier to buy when one can try things on and see them right there. Sometimes I don't know what I want until I see it. I wished this store had a bigger selection".


MMC - that is the perfect answer.


----------



## Mindi B

I THINK (and may be wrong) that overall store sales also determine what and how much merch the boutique can select during each podium.  More sales = more and more desirable inventory.  So it isn't all about SAs personal commissions--There's an advantage to the entire store if sales can be maximized.  However, this is not a defense of the "Why didn't you buy that from meeeeee?" stuff.  That's ridiculous, especially with Hermes, where availability is NEVER to be relied upon.


----------



## Genie27

So I have a question - I've been looking for my first CSGM and I have not liked anything as much as a specific CW in a specific  shawl from a few years back. I've looked and looked at new shawls at H, and the hundreds of shawl pics here, and I keep jumping back for this one. 

Now there is a completely different CW (but also in one of my wearable colours) available on eBay, and I'm pondering whether I should get it. What's the possibility of the desired CW being offered for a good price? I could easily see myself owning both CWs over other shawls - but I'm also not a collector aiming to have dozens.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> I THINK (and may be wrong) that overall store sales also determine what and how much merch the boutique can select during each podium.  More sales = more and more desirable inventory.  So it isn't all about SAs personal commissions--There's an advantage to the entire store if sales can be maximized.  However, this is not a defense of the "Why didn't you buy that from meeeeee?" stuff.  That's ridiculous, especially with Hermes, where availability is NEVER to be relied upon.



I'm sure you are right about this. And we of course want to support our stores so they have good inventory. 

For the company overall this behavior must not be good. It is a disincentive to impulse buying when we see something we like at another store. And god knows that impulse buying drives a lot of retail.   So I wonder why the company would allow store managers to set policies like this, if that is what is happening. Like so many things with Hermes it's a mystery..

I am headed home today after a long weekend visit to the west coast to visit one of my dear tpf friends. We had a great time and I hope we didn't drive her DH insane with our talk of Hermes. I love how tpf brings us together with such wonderful people like this.

Back to work tomorrow.... [emoji22]


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> So I have a question - I've been looking for my first CSGM and I have not liked anything as much as a specific CW in a specific  shawl from a few years back. I've looked and looked at new shawls at H, and the hundreds of shawl pics here, and I keep jumping back for this one.
> 
> Now there is a completely different CW (but also in one of my wearable colours) available on eBay, and I'm pondering whether I should get it. What's the possibility of the desired CW being offered for a good price? I could easily see myself owning both CWs over other shawls - but I'm also not a collector aiming to have dozens.



Pm me the name of the shawl and I will give you a better idea. But in general when I have been attracted to one particular colorway but thought I would purchase a different colorway that was available instead, I regretted it. I still wanted the original colorway. Everything eventually shows up. It's true. Everything does. Whether it will show up at a good price depends on the design of course.


----------



## Genie27

Oh, I *know* I will still want the original CW.  
Will PM you, PbP. Thanks!


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> "oh, good to know! It is so much easier to buy when one can try things on and see them right there. Sometimes I don't know what I want until I see it. I wished this store had a bigger selection".



Great response!!


----------



## MadMadCat

Genie27 said:


> So I have a question - I've been looking for my first CSGM and I have not liked anything as much as a specific CW in a specific  shawl from a few years back. I've looked and looked at new shawls at H, and the hundreds of shawl pics here, and I keep jumping back for this one.
> 
> Now there is a completely different CW (but also in one of my wearable colours) available on eBay, and I'm pondering whether I should get it. What's the possibility of the desired CW being offered for a good price? I could easily see myself owning both CWs over other shawls - but I'm also not a collector aiming to have dozens.



I agree with pbp. Especially since you don't want to start accumulating shawls, it is best to make every purchase very deliberate. 

Every time i purchased a shawl or scarf that was not exactly what i wanted, it ended up not being used much. I never resell my clothes, but these are a reminder of an impulse buy that i regretted every time i see them in my closet.


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> I THINK (and may be wrong) that overall store sales also determine what and how much merch the boutique can select during each podium.  More sales = more and more desirable inventory.  So it isn't all about SAs personal commissions--There's an advantage to the entire store if sales can be maximized.  However, this is not a defense of the "Why didn't you buy that from meeeeee?" stuff.  That's ridiculous, especially with Hermes, where availability is NEVER to be relied upon.



What i wonder is...why H hasn't figured out this process when hundreds of other luxury retailers had? I am thinking about chanel, LV, Dior (well, almost), Tom Ford (i just saw a leather blazer that i tdf [emoji173]️)...but with H seems to be almost a random process...[emoji849]


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> What i wonder is...why H hasn't figured out this process when hundreds of other luxury retailers had? I am thinking about chanel, LV, Dior (well, almost), Tom Ford (i just saw a leather blazer that i tdf [emoji173]️)...but with H seems to be almost a random process...[emoji849]



It's intended that way to be a boutique like process with merchandise that differs by store. Its supposed to seem less mass produced and thus more luxurious. But then a policy that penalizes customers for making occasional purchases elsewhere makes no sense for the company as a whole.


----------



## klynneann

Mindi B said:


> I THINK (and may be wrong) that overall store sales also determine what and how much merch the boutique can select during each podium.  More sales = more and more desirable inventory.  So it isn't all about SAs personal commissions--There's an advantage to the entire store if sales can be maximized.  However, this is not a defense of the "Why didn't you buy that from meeeeee?" stuff.  That's ridiculous, especially with Hermes, where availability is NEVER to be relied upon.


Yes!  my SA talked to me about this actually.  One time I asked him to order a scarf for me because we didn't have it in the store and he happily did it, but since I was expressing concern over whether he would still get "credit" for it, he said yes but let me know exactly this.  So in part, our purchases can help the store receive more items (hopefully the ones we're looking for).  But it's a little bit of a catch-22.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's intended that way to be a boutique like process with merchandise that differs by store. Its supposed to seem less mass produced and thus more luxurious. But then a policy that penalizes customers for making occasional purchases elsewhere makes no sense for the company as a whole.



Oh, how "cute"...as if we were buying from the cobbler down the corner [emoji1]

I would be fine with this policy if it did not become a source of grief and disappointment for the clients. If one is indeed an "artisan" then they should not have the worldwide (or nationwide) policing of purchases...

As my CEO  often tells me "why are you asking me logical questions when you perfectly know the answers have nothing to do with logic?"

[emoji849]


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> Oh, how "cute"...as if we were buying from the cobbler down the corner [emoji1]
> 
> I would be fine with this policy if it did not become a source of grief and disappointment for the clients. If one is indeed an "artisan" then they should not have the worldwide (or nationwide) policing of purchases...
> 
> As my CEO  often tells me "why are you asking me logical questions when you perfectly know the answers have nothing to do with logic?"
> 
> [emoji849]



Heehee. No, none of this is logical.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm really really bad ladies. I consider anything less than a 3 inch heel to be a good walking shoe. [emoji23] I used to wear higher heels nonstop. I never wore flats. I live in the suburbs now so my ever widening butt is always planted in a car and I don't do a lot of daily walking. For Paris where I walk 10-12 miles per day I will usually wear either ankle boots or ballet flat type shoes and block heels or kitten heels for evening. The problem is getting caught in the cobblestones more than anything for me. So I'll have to see what looks ok to me. If I can get a bit of comfort too even better. Yes I have developed terrible bunions but thank goodness they don't hurt. The bigger problem when I travel is that I swell up and develop Fred flintstone feet. Not attractive. But you guys would be horrified at what I consider walking shoes.



My problem was not wearing 3 inch heels for a while.   I have a casual lifestyle & live in an area where sandals &  flats are appropriate for daily & most evening use.  When I tried wearing heels again, it was difficult to say the least.  I should never have stopped


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!

I've had a very busy week with work and a long day yesterday. I'm exhausted. I have a lighter week ahead of me so that's good. 

My store is pretty candid with me so here's the info I have about transfers, buying at other stores etc. 

Each store's inventory is selected by the SM and the SAs that specialize in the different categories. They also review regularly the client wish lists, leather availability, colors and the like. This is why some regulars like myself sit down with the SA every few months to talk about what might be on the horizon over the season or year. I would imagine all around the world that what is a best seller in one store gathers dust in another. I think my store would prefer to order anything "easy" to get for me, most scarves, SLGs, shoes, RTW, silver and/or fine jewelry and home. My SA let's me know if it's something she can get. There are very few items they can't easily get from another store and so for me, I would only buy a grail bag or a super grail CDC while traveling. FSH is the exception for me but I have yet to make my first trip since falling into the orange box. 

With the recent changes in transfer policy, I believe the my store gets the "credit" for the send sale/charge send but they split the commission between the two SAs that complete the sale. H has changed this every year so I really don't know what is what anymore. My SA tries very hard for me so I now try to keep my purchases exclusively with her. I also like the staff at my store best so it's not as fun to visit other stores. I do not ask for items that I intend to buy at my home store while traveling. My SA knows about my travel plans and agrees I have to try for a bag in Paris-just because. She's the best.  If something is transferred in, the SA and the store get full "credit". As they meet or beat their sales goals, they're allowed to buy more the next season. 

I like several colors that my store doesn't do well with, I also like all the leathers that scratch which are generally unpopular apart from here on tPF. The items I like are hard to find or hard to get. I had the recent experience of being able to choose a B in my desired color from multiple sizes, hardwares and even leathers but the only leather I wanted wasn't available. Then we looked at another color family and none had been ordered at all. I haven't gotten a bag in a year though I have gotten offers. Rather than assume I haven't spent enough or that I'm not up on the list after this experience of being able to choose from a half a dozen Bs and still saying no thanks I realized: They just don't have it to sell me. When it comes, it comes. Some things in H really are rare and hard to get, my wish list seems full of those items. My SA and SM were genuinely disappointed to not have a bag for me. 

As for the SAs and the wallet, I think it wasn't a very cool way to handle it. You could have not bought it and then never seen it again. I think anything in Box qualifies as rare and I'd likely speak to the SM or move on to a new location. How a SA handles it when they see you buy elsewhere is a good way to judge how they'll work for you, if they get petty then they're not likely to keep trying for you. 

As for the policing of customer's purchase history to decide who gets a bag, that's H's prerogative. They have a major reseller problem and I would imagine there are lots of criteria that go into who can or can't buy. Each B/K/C purchase has to be approved by the SM so they consider lots of things. Telling the customer about it was frankly dumb though. Most of salesmanship is finessing a difficult conversation and that SA really blew it. 

Ok, sorry for the ramble! PP, glad you had a great time on the West Coast!


----------



## mistikat

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> <snipped>
> As for the policing of customer's purchase history to decide who gets a bag, that's H's prerogative. They have a major reseller problem and I would imagine there are lots of criteria that go into who can or can't buy. Each B/K/C purchase has to be approved by the SM so they consider lots of things. Telling the customer about it was frankly dumb though. Most of salesmanship is finessing a difficult conversation and that SA really blew it.



I don't think Hermes believes at all that they have a major reseller problem. They have a set capacity of items their craftspeople can turn out, which they sell very quickly and for some, can't even keep in stock in any meaningful way. So they are achieving their sales objectives, it would seem. Some Hermes customers (or want to be Hermes customers) feel they have a reseller problem, I would say. I still don't understand the vilification of resellers that often goes on (not saying you said this, but it's a common and recurring PF theme). Resellers get the vast majority of their stock from Hermes buyers who either sell to make a profit or buy specifically to resell with certain resellers. Despite tightening up how many bags can be bought in a year, or not shipping leather goods or an array of other policies, I haven't noticed reseller stock dwindling in any great measure. A lot of members here do both of these things: buying specifically to resell, or working for a reseller. Some do more of it that you might think. There are some things worth buying from a reseller and others worth trying to get from a store. But I think any "reseller problem" is more in the minds of some buyers than it is in Hermes's world view.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> I've had a very busy week with work and a long day yesterday. I'm exhausted. I have a lighter week ahead of me so that's good.
> 
> My store is pretty candid with me so here's the info I have about transfers, buying at other stores etc.
> 
> Each store's inventory is selected by the SM and the SAs that specialize in the different categories. They also review regularly the client wish lists, leather availability, colors and the like. This is why some regulars like myself sit down with the SA every few months to talk about what might be on the horizon over the season or year. I would imagine all around the world that what is a best seller in one store gathers dust in another. I think my store would prefer to order anything "easy" to get for me, most scarves, SLGs, shoes, RTW, silver and/or fine jewelry and home. My SA let's me know if it's something she can get. There are very few items they can't easily get from another store and so for me, I would only buy a grail bag or a super grail CDC while traveling. FSH is the exception for me but I have yet to make my first trip since falling into the orange box.
> 
> With the recent changes in transfer policy, I believe the my store gets the "credit" for the send sale/charge send but they split the commission between the two SAs that complete the sale. H has changed this every year so I really don't know what is what anymore. My SA tries very hard for me so I now try to keep my purchases exclusively with her. I also like the staff at my store best so it's not as fun to visit other stores. I do not ask for items that I intend to buy at my home store while traveling. My SA knows about my travel plans and agrees I have to try for a bag in Paris-just because. She's the best.  If something is transferred in, the SA and the store get full "credit". As they meet or beat their sales goals, they're allowed to buy more the next season.
> 
> I like several colors that my store doesn't do well with, I also like all the leathers that scratch which are generally unpopular apart from here on tPF. The items I like are hard to find or hard to get. I had the recent experience of being able to choose a B in my desired color from multiple sizes, hardwares and even leathers but the only leather I wanted wasn't available. Then we looked at another color family and none had been ordered at all. I haven't gotten a bag in a year though I have gotten offers. Rather than assume I haven't spent enough or that I'm not up on the list after this experience of being able to choose from a half a dozen Bs and still saying no thanks I realized: They just don't have it to sell me. When it comes, it comes. Some things in H really are rare and hard to get, my wish list seems full of those items. My SA and SM were genuinely disappointed to not have a bag for me.
> 
> As for the SAs and the wallet, I think it wasn't a very cool way to handle it. You could have not bought it and then never seen it again. I think anything in Box qualifies as rare and I'd likely speak to the SM or move on to a new location. *How a SA handles it when they see you buy elsewhere is a good way to judge how they'll work for you, if they get petty then they're not likely to keep trying for you. *
> 
> As for the policing of customer's purchase history to decide who gets a bag, that's H's prerogative. They have a major reseller problem and I would imagine there are lots of criteria that go into who can or can't buy. Each B/K/C purchase has to be approved by the SM so they consider lots of things. Telling the customer about it was frankly dumb though. Most of salesmanship is finessing a difficult conversation and that SA really blew it.
> 
> Ok, sorry for the ramble! PP, glad you had a great time on the West Coast!



Mrs. O, you have hit the ball out of the park!  I really need to take up embroidery so I can embroider your comments I bolded on to a pillow so I see it every day.
My boutique changed managers and I haven't gotten a bag for maybe 5 - 6 years.   The original manager and my SA have departed long ago.   Ah, it seems that I have no street cred to get another bag, it's back having the status of a walk-in.   It doesn't help that I am usually toting my my Coach dark brown duffel which has orange leather polka dots outlined by gold grommets.  I am toting that bag b/c it's much better for work than a status bag and I am too lazy to shift from the Coach to an H for a day's outing.  (never mind those little canvas bags that facilitate that.  I'm even too lazy for that).  Perhaps the Coach may even represent my feelings about having to prove loyalty to the H label to the extent I risk becoming (in my mind) a label . . . "lady").  Plus I really like grommets.


----------



## Kyokei

Thank you for clarifying that. I am still very new to the H world, it's only been a year as of earlier this month, and my experience has differed a lot with most of what I've read on this forum so it's interesting to me....

As of yet I've never had to ask my SA to transfer anything in.... there is a pair of shoes I've asked about last time that they didn't have in my size... I might ask if they can locate them (and potentially that scarf I mentioned last time) when I stop by next. So far they've never not had what I was looking for so this hasn't really come up.


----------



## klynneann

Kyokei said:


> Thank you for clarifying that. I am still very new to the H world, it's only been a year as of earlier this month, and my experience has differed a lot with most of what I've read on this forum so it's interesting to me....
> 
> As of yet I've never had to ask my SA to transfer anything in.... there is a pair of shoes I've asked about last time that they didn't have in my size... I might ask if they can locate them (and potentially that scarf I mentioned last time) when I stop by next. So far they've never not had what I was looking for so this hasn't really come up.


I'm surprised they didn't offer to find the shoes for you when they didn't have your size.  My SA did it for me twice for the same pair of shoes, a pair of ballerina flats in a 39 that were too small; my SA was convinced I was a 39.5 so he brought them in from another store for me.  But even those were still a little too small, so they brought in a 40.


----------



## Kyokei

klynneann said:


> I'm surprised they didn't offer to find the shoes for you when they didn't have your size.  My SA did it for me twice for the same pair of shoes, a pair of ballerina flats in a 39 that were too small; my SA was convinced I was a 39.5 so he brought them in from another store for me.  But even those were still a little too small, so they brought in a 40.



My SA mentioned something about finding them for me at the time but I was too distracted by another item to ask more about it or confirm. My SA found a pair of shoes for me once a while ago which I ended up buying. I am 90% sure I know what I am buying the next time I go and there are one or two other things I am curious about so will have to ask.... Thankfully what I want is usually in store.

This is my one problem with H. I love too many things and am distracted by so many choices I often forget about something entirely until I leave.


----------



## klynneann

Kyokei said:


> My SA mentioned something about finding them for me at the time but I was too distracted by another item to ask more about it or confirm. My SA found a pair of shoes for me once a while ago which I ended up buying. I am 90% sure I know what I am buying the next time I go and there are one or two other things I am curious about so will have to ask.... Thankfully what I want is usually in store.
> 
> This is my one problem with H. I love too many things and am distracted by so many choices I often forget about something entirely until I leave.


Oh good! Yes, I hear you - I've done the same exact thing lol!


----------



## kathydep

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> I've had a very busy week with work and a long day yesterday. I'm exhausted. I have a lighter week ahead of me so that's good.
> 
> My store is pretty candid with me so here's the info I have about transfers, buying at other stores etc.
> 
> Each store's inventory is selected by the SM and the SAs that specialize in the different categories. They also review regularly the client wish lists, leather availability, colors and the like. This is why some regulars like myself sit down with the SA every few months to talk about what might be on the horizon over the season or year. I would imagine all around the world that what is a best seller in one store gathers dust in another. I think my store would prefer to order anything "easy" to get for me, most scarves, SLGs, shoes, RTW, silver and/or fine jewelry and home. My SA let's me know if it's something she can get. There are very few items they can't easily get from another store and so for me, I would only buy a grail bag or a super grail CDC while traveling. FSH is the exception for me but I have yet to make my first trip since falling into the orange box.
> 
> With the recent changes in transfer policy, I believe the my store gets the "credit" for the send sale/charge send but they split the commission between the two SAs that complete the sale. H has changed this every year so I really don't know what is what anymore. My SA tries very hard for me so I now try to keep my purchases exclusively with her. I also like the staff at my store best so it's not as fun to visit other stores. I do not ask for items that I intend to buy at my home store while traveling. My SA knows about my travel plans and agrees I have to try for a bag in Paris-just because. She's the best.  If something is transferred in, the SA and the store get full "credit". As they meet or beat their sales goals, they're allowed to buy more the next season.
> 
> I like several colors that my store doesn't do well with, I also like all the leathers that scratch which are generally unpopular apart from here on tPF. The items I like are hard to find or hard to get. I had the recent experience of being able to choose a B in my desired color from multiple sizes, hardwares and even leathers but the only leather I wanted wasn't available. Then we looked at another color family and none had been ordered at all. I haven't gotten a bag in a year though I have gotten offers. Rather than assume I haven't spent enough or that I'm not up on the list after this experience of being able to choose from a half a dozen Bs and still saying no thanks I realized: They just don't have it to sell me. When it comes, it comes. Some things in H really are rare and hard to get, my wish list seems full of those items. My SA and SM were genuinely disappointed to not have a bag for me.
> 
> As for the SAs and the wallet, I think it wasn't a very cool way to handle it. You could have not bought it and then never seen it again. I think anything in Box qualifies as rare and I'd likely speak to the SM or move on to a new location. How a SA handles it when they see you buy elsewhere is a good way to judge how they'll work for you, if they get petty then they're not likely to keep trying for you.
> 
> As for the policing of customer's purchase history to decide who gets a bag, that's H's prerogative. They have a major reseller problem and I would imagine there are lots of criteria that go into who can or can't buy. Each B/K/C purchase has to be approved by the SM so they consider lots of things. Telling the customer about it was frankly dumb though. Most of salesmanship is finessing a difficult conversation and that SA really blew it.
> 
> Ok, sorry for the ramble! PP, glad you had a great time on the West Coast!




I am honestly thankful for all the knowlege that's imparted since my original post. It is day 3 and I am still moping like a girl who got dumped. After all the discussion, why do I feel so guilty that I have sent an email to the Managing Director of the store? I was advised that she does not come in until Tuesday. All of a sudden, I want to hit the non-existent recall button as I feel like I have gotten someone in deep trouble for a bag and I am messing with someone's livelihood. Should I come up with some type of damage control plan when she gets in and reads it? 

I must have been going through 5 stages of grief, or suddenly am I just suddenly chickening out? Yiykes.


----------



## MSO13

kathydep said:


> I am honestly thankful for all the knowledge that's imparted since my original post. It is day 3 and I am still moping like a girl who got dumped. After all the discussion, why do I feel so guilty that I have sent an email to the Managing Director of the store? I was advised that she does not come in until Tuesday. All of a sudden, I want to hit the non-existent recall button as I feel like I have gotten someone in deep trouble for a bag and I am messing with someone's livelihood. Should I come up with some type of damage control plan when she gets in and reads it?
> 
> I must have been going through 5 stages of grief, or suddenly am I just suddenly chickening out? Yiykes.



don't worry about it, as a long time retail worker in a previous career one email won't end a career and if it's an habitual issue with the SA then it means there's a bigger problem that needs to be addressed. You have a right to express your frustration. It can be frustrating and if it makes you feel better I moped for several days about passing on several bag options to wait for my ideal leather but now I'm over it.


----------



## gracekelly

Resellers are your best friend if they have what you want and you are willing to pay the premium and they are not if they managed to get the bag you thought you could buy directly from Hermes.  Either way, Hermes has sold the bag so I don't see where they have a problem.  In fact, the sometimes exorbitant  prices just drive up the value of the product.   Yes, many suppliers are to be found here and it is a fact of life.


----------



## MSO13

From a brand management perspective, reselling circumvents the process H has in place for controlling who buys their product. For a company that has such stringent practices for just about everything, I would say that's why reselling is a problem. Sales are not the only measure of success. If your brand is carried by clients that don't show the product in the best light (i.e. read the Stars thread anytime the Ks are featured) it degrades the relationship with the clientele they need to cultivate for the future. I don't have a problem with reselling but I don't think it's good for the brand.


----------



## gracekelly

MrsOwen3 said:


> From a brand management perspective, reselling circumvents the process H has in place for controlling who buys their product. For a company that has such stringent practices for just about everything, I would say that's why reselling is a problem. Sales are not the only measure of success. If your brand is carried by clients that don't show the product in the best light (i.e. read the Stars thread anytime the Ks are featured) it degrades the relationship with the clientele they need to cultivate for the future. I don't have a problem with reselling but I don't think it's good for the brand.



Controlling who buys their product.  OK .....Money usually helps.  Does one need to submit a CV or copy of your Burke's Peerage family page?  So are you saying that we are looked at up and down and if we pass muster, we are allowed to purchase? That sounds like a class action law suit waiting to happen.   I have been at the Madison boutique where a couple  bought a Bolide, not an inexpensive bag, who looked like they were living on public assistance. Did the SA have some hidden and secret knowledge about them? I tend to doubt it.  I was so fascinated by what was happening that I overhead them tell the SA that they had never been at Hermes before.    I understand that your point of view comes from your retailing experience, but I am having a problem with this view.  I haven't noticed the K's are having a problem getting a fresh supply of Hermes bags either or their mode of dress or modestly making vast improvements.  Surely any fashionable Parisian would turn up their nose at how the K's dress in public whilst wearing the Hermes that the boutique graciously allowed them to purchase.


----------



## MadMadCat

MrsOwen3 said:


> From a brand management perspective, reselling circumvents the process H has in place for controlling who buys their product. For a company that has such stringent practices for just about everything, I would say that's why reselling is a problem. Sales are not the only measure of success. If your brand is carried by clients that don't show the product in the best light (i.e. read the Stars thread anytime the Ks are featured) it degrades the relationship with the clientele they need to cultivate for the future. I don't have a problem with reselling but I don't think it's good for the brand.



Well, H has sold the bags to someone in the first place, so if the bag has entered the resale market, H has put in place a worthless vetting system and/or once people buy something they assume they can do what they want with it!

Bentley doesn't kick and scream if one of their clients sells the Car to someone they don't approve. And a Bentley is much more exclusive than a B or K.

I am not so sure that H dislikes that their bags are seen in the K's hands. Why would they be invited to seat in the first row at every H show, otherwise?


----------



## gracekelly

MadMadCat said:


> Well, H has sold the bags to someone in the first place, so if the bag has entered the resale market, H has put in place a worthless vetting system and/or once people buy something they assume they can do what they want with it!
> 
> Bentley doesn't kick and scream if one of their clients sells the Car to someone they don't approve. And a Bentley is much more exclusive than a B or K.
> 
> I am not so sure that H dislikes that their bags are seen in the K's hands. Why would they be invited to seat in the first row at every H show, otherwise?


Thank you!  The Bentley convertible in white has been the car of choice of successful gang banger drug lords.  What does Bentley say about that?  "Gosh, we should have asked where the money came from to buy the car? "


----------



## EmileH

kathydep said:


> I am honestly thankful for all the knowlege that's imparted since my original post. It is day 3 and I am still moping like a girl who got dumped. After all the discussion, why do I feel so guilty that I have sent an email to the Managing Director of the store? I was advised that she does not come in until Tuesday. All of a sudden, I want to hit the non-existent recall button as I feel like I have gotten someone in deep trouble for a bag and I am messing with someone's livelihood. Should I come up with some type of damage control plan when she gets in and reads it?
> 
> I must have been going through 5 stages of grief, or suddenly am I just suddenly chickening out? Yiykes.



Don't feel badly. You were treated inappropriately and I'm sure that your message politely expressed your views.


----------



## kathydep

MrsOwen3 said:


> don't worry about it, as a long time retail worker in a previous career one email won't end a career and if it's an habitual issue with the SA then it means there's a bigger problem that needs to be addressed. You have a right to express your frustration. It can be frustrating and if it makes you feel better I moped for several days about passing on several bag options to wait for my ideal leather but now I'm over it.



It does. I'm sorry, I don't mean to find sollace in your pain. I'm just relieved that other folks go through with these feelings too. I feel like I'm pre-mourning the end of my era in that store. Anyway, I'll keep everyone posted on what happens next.


----------



## gracekelly

kathydep said:


> It does. I'm sorry, I don't mean to find sollace in your pain. I'm just relieved that other folks go through with these feelings too. I feel like I'm pre-mourning the end of my era in that store. Anyway, I'll keep everyone posted on what happens next.


You had some cold water thrown in your face.  It will dry off and you will be fine and move on.


----------



## MSO13

gracekelly said:


> Controlling who buys their product.  OK .....Money usually helps.  Does one need to submit a CV or copy of your Berk's Peerage family page?  So are you saying that we are looked at up and down and if we pass muster, we are allowed to purchase? That sounds like a class action law suit waiting to happen.   I have been at the Madison boutique where a couple  bought a Bolide, not an inexpensive bag, who looked like they were living on public assistance. Did the SA have some hidden and secret knowledge about them? I tend to doubt it.  I was so fascinated by what was happening that I overhead them tell the SA that they had never been at Hermes before.    I understand that your point of view comes from your retailing experience, but I am having a problem with this view.  I haven't noticed the K's are having a problem getting a fresh supply of Hermes bags either or their mode of dress or modestly making vast improvements.  Surely any fashionable Parisian would turn up their nose at how the K's dress in public whilst wearing the Hermes that the boutique graciously allowed them to purchase.



I'm speaking specifically about the coveted B/K/C and select other hard to find items. There are literally hundreds of posts from people about how they were "selected" to get a bag when dozens or even hundreds of others were turned down. There are another couple hundred threads asking how much you have to buy to "get to buy" a bag. If that's not controlling who buys the product I don't know what is. There's an allegation of discrimination of Asian buyers on the Paris thread every other page. When too many pictures of the Kardashians are posted, there are two pages of how the brand has fallen to the hands of this vulgar family. I don't care who buys the bags or if the Ks carry them, I don't even mind the Ks and I don't think H does but everything I said is based on what I read on this forum. As far as I know, there have been no lawsuits against H though certainly there have been stories of SAs who have utilized sales tactics that were very questionable. 

There is a selection process for who gets a bag, there is a carrot/stick game firmly in place. While the Bolide is a beautiful bag, it's a stick-not the carrot. SAs make commission on that bag, they were probably thrilled to sell it to anyone who asked. This forum contains a lot of conversation centered around the game, who hates it, who plays it, who is lucky, who was rejected and who is successful. It seems to have very little to do with just money and I doubt there would be 10 years of conversation on this site about a brand if all it took was money and walking into the store. 

As for if Bentley complains about sales from illegal activity, that image isn't doing much for their brand image with luxury buyers. Again, sales are only one measure of success. In order for brands to maintain super premium pricing and credibility with core consumers, they target a specific buyer. There's nothing wrong with designing a brand and targeting a specific consumer.


----------



## eagle1002us

kathydep said:


> I am honestly thankful for all the knowlege that's imparted since my original post. It is day 3 and I am still moping like a girl who got dumped. After all the discussion, why do I feel so guilty that I have sent an email to the Managing Director of the store? I was advised that she does not come in until Tuesday. All of a sudden, I want to hit the non-existent recall button as I feel like I have gotten someone in deep trouble for a bag and I am messing with someone's livelihood. Should I come up with some type of damage control plan when she gets in and reads it?
> 
> I must have been going through 5 stages of grief, or suddenly am I just suddenly chickening out? Yiykes.


The words "retail therapy" have their origin (I am sure) in the notion that retail SA's and retail management sometimes get heat from the customer.   If these folks can't take it, they are too thin skinned to be working with the public.   Aside from your particular concerns -- since I don't remember what they were -- I'm sure the really-high priced retailers get heat just b/c they are high priced.  In short, if a person pays a lot of $$ every once in a while they may feel entitled to blow of steam especially if the service is not what they expect or what they are accustomed to.   I myself (believe it or not) have been really fried and complained to the manager and I know of others that have been equally fried in a way that led them to complain as well.  Managers are supposed to smooth things over -- you know, the old adage, don't go away mad.   They don't always do that but those that don't seem to disappear after a while.  Also, management has to roll with the punches.  I'd go easy on yourself, kathydep.  This will blow over.  It's not a big deal.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Kyokei said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> It's been a while since I've stopped by (and I have many new and exciting H purchases, including my first poncho and hat that I love!) but I wanted to say hello to you all. Things here have been very busy with both work and my personal life and I hope everyone is doing well. I have a quieter weekend ahead of me thanks to the holiday so I thought I'd catch up on TPF.
> 
> How has everyone been doing?


Hi Kyokei welcome back, hope that you are good.
I am like Dharma and more a reader than a poster too.
I caught a few of your in action pics and love your new pieces.
Looking forward to more of your news.


----------



## MadMadCat

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm speaking specifically about the coveted B/K/C and select other hard to find items. There are literally hundreds of posts from people about how they were "selected" to get a bag when dozens or even hundreds of others were turned down. There are another couple hundred threads asking how much you have to buy to "get to buy" a bag. If that's not controlling who buys the product I don't know what is. There's an allegation of discrimination of Asian buyers on the Paris thread every other page. When too many pictures of the Kardashians are posted, there are two pages of how the brand has fallen to the hands of this vulgar family. I don't care who buys the bags or if the Ks carry them, I don't even mind the Ks and I don't think H does but everything I said is based on what I read on this forum. As far as I know, there have been no lawsuits against H though certainly there have been stories of SAs who have utilized sales tactics that were very questionable.
> 
> There is a selection process for who gets a bag, there is a carrot/stick game firmly in place. While the Bolide is a beautiful bag, it's a stick-not the carrot. SAs make commission on that bag, they were probably thrilled to sell it to anyone who asked. This forum contains a lot of conversation centered around the game, who hates it, who plays it, who is lucky, who was rejected and who is successful. It seems to have very little to do with just money and I doubt there would be 10 years of conversation on this site about a brand if all it took was money and walking into the store.
> 
> As for if Bentley complains about sales from illegal activity, that image isn't doing much for their brand image with luxury buyers. Again, sales are only one measure of success. In order for brands to maintain super premium pricing and credibility with core consumers, they target a specific buyer. There's nothing wrong with designing a brand and targeting a specific consumer.



Sorry i must not have been clear. I did not mean that the system of selecting the customer does not exist. Of course it does, but whatever it is, it fuels the resale market and does not prevent the brand from being cheapened. You described it better than i ever could.

For the Bentley, of course they target a certain kind of customer. I don't disapprove their brand management: it is certainly much more transparent than H's.


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> From a brand management perspective, reselling circumvents the process H has in place for controlling who buys their product. For a company that has such stringent practices for just about everything, I would say that's why reselling is a problem. Sales are not the only measure of success. If your brand is carried by clients that don't show the product in the best light (i.e. read the Stars thread anytime the Ks are featured) it degrades the relationship with the clientele they need to cultivate for the future. I don't have a problem with reselling but I don't think it's good for the brand.



There are two kinds of resellers, those who primarily sell new bags with a healthy premium and those who sell pre-loved. JaneFinds and kajillions who sell on Instagram are an example of the first, Sandia Exchange, the second.

People who get bags at FSH and immediately post them for sale on Instagram are the ones that Hermes has a problem with. The second kind, exemplied by Sandia sells pre-loved bags at fair prices. I do not think that Hermes has a problem with them at all. My former SA used to tell me that H items keep their value. That's one of many reasons why I put up with the politics and buy what I like when I can.

Because of the holding value issue, I won't buy bags or scarves from Dior whose brand experience is far more customer service oriented and luxurious.


----------



## momasaurus

Kyokei said:


> My SA mentioned something about finding them for me at the time but I was too distracted by another item to ask more about it or confirm. My SA found a pair of shoes for me once a while ago which I ended up buying. I am 90% sure I know what I am buying the next time I go and there are one or two other things I am curious about so will have to ask.... Thankfully what I want is usually in store.
> 
> This is my one problem with H. I love too many things and am distracted by so many choices I often forget about something entirely until I leave.


Also we are so lucky to shop at Madison. Think of all the folks here whose home store has much less stock. Even the big and glamorous city of San Francisco has a very small H boutique, with very limited stock.


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> There are two kinds of resellers, those who primarily sell new bags with a healthy premium and those who sell pre-loved. JaneFinds and kajillions who sell on Instagram are an example of the first, Sandia Exchange, the second.
> 
> People who get bags at FSH and immediately post them for sale on Instagram are the ones that Hermes has a problem with. The second kind, exemplied by Sandia sells pre-loved bags at fair prices. I do not think that Hermes has a problem with them at all. My former SA used to tell me that H items keep their value. That's one of many reasons why I put up with the politics and buy what I like when I can.
> 
> Because of the holding value issue, I won't buy bags or scarves from Dior whose brand experience is far more customer service oriented and luxurious.



Well said EB, I actually wish there were another name for the second hand/ pre loved sellers because they target a completely different group and have wildly different ways of procuring their inventory.


----------



## Mindi B

Here's my take (for what it's worth, which is exactly what I'm charging for it ): Hermes is a for-profit company.  The ultimate goal, always, is to sell product.  To the degree that "exclusivity" contributes to the brand's desirability and therefore its bottom line, Hermes will support this image.  But they also want to stay visible.  And make money.
They are being selective about to whom they sell Birkins and Kellys because they have to be.  The supply is not adequate to the demand right now, and if they truly sold their most desired products on a first come, first served basis, the boutiques would be nearly empty after the first half-hour.  Keeping people coming in hoping to "score" (whether at random or via staggered appointment times) constitutes intermittent reinforcement, the most effective strategy to increase a behavior's occurrence (as I believe PbP pointed out some pages back).  And when people flow into the store seeking a B/K, they may well walk away with other items.  To the degree that resellers allow customers to bypass this process, Hermes is against them.  If a prospective customer only wants a Birkin and can get that Birkin without ever setting foot in a boutique, the opportunity to upsell this customer and create a new relationship/revenue stream is lost.  This is the chief, and arguably the only, objection Hermes has to resellers.  The degree to which a resale market "********izes" Hermes access is of negligible concern to H management, I suspect.
As for the "spend X dollars, win a Birkin" approach, this is a crass but understandable effort to increase sales, no more and no less.  In the days when these bags were less known, one could walk into a boutique and buy one off the shelf.  No minimum purchase, no games, no evaluation of personal worthiness. The fact of being able to afford the bag was the sole _sine qua non_. If demand falls or production is significantly increased (the latter unlikely without a major change in the manufacturing processes and ethos of the company), the perceived gauntlet that one must run to purchase these bags will fall away.
I get very uncomfortable when the discussion turns toward who "should" carry Hermes, whom Hermes "wants" to carry their bags, etc. The tone then starts to move toward an us and them elitism that I dislike. (I am not responding to any specific post here: this theme has recurred with some frequency on tPF.)  These are handbags.  We are not allocating organ transplants here.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Also we are so lucky to shop at Madison. Think of all the folks here whose home store has much less stock. Even the big and glamorous city of San Francisco has a very small H boutique, with very limited stock.



You guys are really lucky to be shopping at the flagship store. You have so much more merchandise than we do. 

I think developing the relationship is a two way street. It has taken some time for my SA and I to get used to each other but as we do I find them more helpful in bringing things in for me. 

I suppose if it becomes a problem to obtain things because of the changing rules I will head south instead of north for my purchases.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> Here's my take (for what it's worth, which is exactly what I'm charging for it ): Hermes is a for-profit company.  The ultimate goal, always, is to sell product.  To the degree that "exclusivity" contributes to the brand's desirability and therefore its bottom line, Hermes will support this image.  But they also want to stay visible.  And make money.
> They are being selective about to whom they sell Birkins and Kellys because they have to be.  The supply is not adequate to the demand right now, and if they truly sold their most desired products on a first come, first served basis, the boutiques would be nearly empty after the first half-hour.  Keeping people coming in hoping to "score" (whether at random or via staggered appointment times) constitutes intermittent reinforcement, the most effective strategy to increase a behavior's occurrence (as I believe PbP pointed out some pages back).  And when people flow into the store seeking a B/K, they may well walk away with other items.  To the degree that resellers allow customers to bypass this process, Hermes is against them.  If a prospective customer only wants a Birkin and can get that Birkin without ever setting foot in a boutique, the opportunity to upsell this customer and create a new relationship/revenue stream is lost.  This is the chief, and arguably the only, objection Hermes has to resellers.  The degree to which a resale market "********izes" Hermes access is of negligible concern to H management, I suspect.
> As for the "spend X dollars, win a Birkin" approach, this is a crass but understandable effort to increase sales, no more and no less.  In the days when these bags were less known, one could walk into a boutique and buy one off the shelf.  No minimum purchase, no games, no evaluation of personal worthiness. The fact of being able to afford the bag was the sole _sine qua non_. If demand falls or production is significantly increased (the latter unlikely without a major change in the manufacturing processes and ethos of the company), the perceived gauntlet that one must run to purchase these bags will fall away.
> I get very uncomfortable when the discussion turns toward who "should" carry Hermes, whom Hermes "wants" to carry their bags, etc. The tone then starts to move toward an us and them elitism that I dislike. (I am not responding to any specific post here: this theme has recurred with some frequency on tPF.)  These are handbags.  We are not allocating organ transplants here.



Well said Mindi. It does get a bit uncomfortable when we delve to far into the subject. I have to try to stay in my zen place with Hermes.


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> Also we are so lucky to shop at Madison. Think of all the folks here whose home store has much less stock. Even the big and glamorous city of San Francisco has a very small H boutique, with very limited stock.


Absolutely! In fact, I just realized that this year I have bought about half my scarves while in NYC!


----------



## BridesdeGala

excellent point, *momasaurus. *The ultimate control for any brand, especially H, is where they place their stores as well as the size of those stores. The larger cities get the larger stores with a larger selection. Pity the SMs in the smaller cities....they must be at the bottom of the H list...kinda like the aspirational customer.  Plus, all of these recently renovated stores give us a glimpse of what the French have experienced from the beginning. If only we had known what we were missing, we would have demanded better. The more we learn about these luxury brands, the wiser our choices are.


----------



## tabbi001

I envy you guys who are in large cities with flagship stores and multiple boutiques within driving range. In our country, we only have 1 boutique and I believe it is a franchise one. I feel that the inventory is always subpar to other countries. Or perhaps, I'm simply not purchasing enough to be considered on 1st dibs on the new merchandise. I have been waiting for a garden party 36 in any shade of medium to dark blue ( nuit, saphir, hydra, de prusse, de galice etc) for 6 months and still nada. I saw a colvert one in Changi airport last month and I was contemplating on buying, but stopped myself because it was around 15% higher than in my country. The wait continues... H is so frustrating...


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> Here's my take (for what it's worth, which is exactly what I'm charging for it ): Hermes is a for-profit company.  The ultimate goal, always, is to sell product.  To the degree that "exclusivity" contributes to the brand's desirability and therefore its bottom line, Hermes will support this image.  But they also want to stay visible.  And make money.
> They are being selective about to whom they sell Birkins and Kellys because they have to be.  The supply is not adequate to the demand right now, and if they truly sold their most desired products on a first come, first served basis, the boutiques would be nearly empty after the first half-hour.  Keeping people coming in hoping to "score" (whether at random or via staggered appointment times) constitutes intermittent reinforcement, the most effective strategy to increase a behavior's occurrence (as I believe PbP pointed out some pages back).  And when people flow into the store seeking a B/K, they may well walk away with other items.  T*o the degree that resellers allow customers to bypass this process, Hermes is against them. * If a prospective customer only wants a Birkin and can get that Birkin without ever setting foot in a boutique, the opportunity to upsell this customer and create a new relationship/revenue stream is lost.  This is the chief, and arguably the only, objection Hermes has to resellers.  The degree to which a resale market "********izes" Hermes access is of negligible concern to H management, I suspect.
> As for the "spend X dollars, win a Birkin" approach, this is a crass but understandable effort to increase sales, no more and no less.  In the days when these bags were less known, one could walk into a boutique and buy one off the shelf.  No minimum purchase, no games, no evaluation of personal worthiness. The fact of being able to afford the bag was the sole _sine qua non_. If demand falls or production is significantly increased (the latter unlikely without a major change in the manufacturing processes and ethos of the company), the perceived gauntlet that one must run to purchase these bags will fall away.
> I get very uncomfortable when the discussion turns toward who "should" carry Hermes, whom Hermes "wants" to carry their bags, etc. The tone then starts to move toward an us and them elitism that I dislike. (I am not responding to any specific post here: this theme has recurred with some frequency on tPF.)  These are handbags.  We are not allocating organ transplants here.



You see, everything makes sense about what you say, but when I read the part I bolded it makes me think "is H really against these type of resellers?" (granted, you said "to a degree", so we are probably agreeing!).

The reason I'm asking is because if they really were, they would be able to prevent these sellers from amassing a large amount of bags for the resale "in new condition" market. We know who these people are. H knows who these people are. So, if they prevent us - standard customers - to buy bags when we want them, why don't they do the same with the people who buy exclusively for resale? "Worthiness" of the client comes to mind, and it is disturbing.

The "new condition" resale market fuels the presence of the H most coveted items in the IG accounts of many people who have the cash to spend but they refuse to play the H game. These are instant gratification clients, no way they'd wait months for a bag that may not be the "it" bag once they get it. 

I can't remember her name, but there is this lady (in)famously known for putting her Himalayan birkin in the snow and posting the pics it in IG. She amassed just recently an amount of B and K that, if the rule of "not more than on B or K every 6 months" were applied, she'd have to be 150 years old. 

Personally I think these resellers are playing the H field, allowing H to have their products in the hands of the rich and famous of IG while still being able to pretend they only sell to faithful customers and show their elegant clean hands to the world. Sure, uh uh.

Said that, I like their products, and I have too-large-to-make-sense number of items by them. I buy what I want from H, as long as it still feels like a luxury experience. When that's gone, when I am supposed to beg, and call, and wait and hope for something to appear, that's no luxury to me. My time and attention are my most valuable assets.


----------



## MadMadCat

said all that...usually I buy more in the AW season that in the SS season, because of the colorways, but the motorcycle scarf shown in the spring 2017 thread is calling my name...

So, principles go so far, apparently.


----------



## MSO13

Just to clarify, I am not for an elitist approach to who should or shouldn't carry an H bag but was commenting on that tone that does sometimes pervade conversation on tPF. If we were judging books by their cover I would probably not appear to be a "desirable" H customer though I was recently told by someone very, very high up at H that I actually am exactly who they hope to cultivate as a lifelong client. I just am very fascinated by branding and brand management especially in an age of constant exposure on social media. 

Does anyone want to talk about lipstick? Shoes? Dries Van Noten? I have a new favorite lip creme, Jouer which I learned about from watching too many makeup videos on YouTube. It stays on all day. H shoes continue to kill me, I want at least 2 more pairs from this Fall and the Spring look tempting too. Dries, my suit is going to the tailor and I found a sale blouse from the Outnet to layer under it. I also got a great Chanel tee with amazing buttons up the back. I kind of can't believe I spent that much on a long sleeve tee shirt but it will look so good with everything from jeans to leather pants to a dressy skirt. That's what happens when I don't get a bag when I think I will, I start moving down the rest of the wish list. That usually makes a bag show up 

I'm wearing my Stella McCartney cat shirt today, I love this shirt and want to get more in this cut if they make it. It's a good fit over the girls which is unusual in a button down. I did find that Anne Fontaine was a good fit but I got one of their jersey shirts and it got a hole almost immediately. 

I have a day at the office to catch up so that I can hopefully have a quiet and relaxing end of the week. My project over the weekend was a big one and the end of my busy season is in sight!


----------



## Kyokei

I am also likely not appearing to be a "desirable H client" and dislike the discussions of who should vs should not carry H bags. But why is it only the bags? Am I also supposed to stay away from the scarves? The fine jewelry? Should the home goods not be purchased for my home? 

I do feel lucky that I shop at the flagship, re: those discussions. There is a lot of selection and the people there are wonderful. When I first became interested in H, it was because of the scarves.... I think I mentioned here before that I really believed I'd leave this with only one single scarf, and later, three or four max.  But I had heard on here that Madison was a bit cold and almost headed to the Wall Street store which has a great reputation on here.... except I'm often right by Madison so it was the more convenient location. I'm very glad I gave it a try; it's been a great "fit" for me.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Just to clarify, I am not for an elitist approach to who should or shouldn't carry an H bag but was commenting on that tone that does sometimes pervade conversation on tPF. If we were judging books by their cover I would probably not appear to be a "desirable" H customer though I was recently told by someone very, very high up at H that I actually am exactly who they hope to cultivate as a lifelong client. I just am very fascinated by branding and brand management especially in an age of constant exposure on social media.
> 
> Does anyone want to talk about lipstick? Shoes? Dries Van Noten? I have a new favorite lip creme, Jouer which I learned about from watching too many makeup videos on YouTube. It stays on all day. H shoes continue to kill me, I want at least 2 more pairs from this Fall and the Spring look tempting too. Dries, my suit is going to the tailor and I found a sale blouse from the Outnet to layer under it. I also got a great Chanel tee with amazing buttons up the back. I kind of can't believe I spent that much on a long sleeve tee shirt but it will look so good with everything from jeans to leather pants to a dressy skirt. That's what happens when I don't get a bag when I think I will, I start moving down the rest of the wish list. That usually makes a bag show up
> 
> I'm wearing my Stella McCartney cat shirt today, I love this shirt and want to get more in this cut if they make it. It's a good fit over the girls which is unusual in a button down. I did find that Anne Fontaine was a good fit but I got one of their jersey shirts and it got a hole almost immediately.
> 
> I have a day at the office to catch up so that I can hopefully have a quiet and relaxing end of the week. My project over the weekend was a big one and the end of my busy season is in sight!
> 
> View attachment 3495545
> View attachment 3495547
> View attachment 3495548



You got your tee! So glad to hear it. I know that it was difficult to find. Your cat shirt looks fab. At least you are working down your wishlist and not making impulse purchases. You are very disciplined.

I didn't do any shopping on the west coast. I was very proud of myself. I'm still waiting to hear if my store can get the dress that I want in my size.  

I don't have any lipstick advice. I did recently switch from Bobbi brown cream undereye concealer and corrector to her new formula which is a liquid with a wand. It still does an excellent job at hiding dark circles and it doesn't settle into fine lines as much as the cream. I highly recommend it.

The dermatologist treated my rosacea and that is clearing up nicely as well. Thank goodness. 

Hope everyone has a good week. I got home late last night so I'm dragging a bit today.


----------



## Kyokei

tabbi001 said:


> I envy you guys who are in large cities with flagship stores and multiple boutiques within driving range. In our country, we only have 1 boutique and I believe it is a franchise one. I feel that the inventory is always subpar to other countries. Or perhaps, I'm simply not purchasing enough to be considered on 1st dibs on the new merchandise. I have been waiting for a garden party 36 in any shade of medium to dark blue ( nuit, saphir, hydra, de prusse, de galice etc) for 6 months and still nada. I saw a colvert one in Changi airport last month and I was contemplating on buying, but stopped myself because it was around 15% higher than in my country. The wait continues... H is so frustrating...



I actually used to live just a few blocks away from an H store in a country where the prices are far more expensive than mine. I am really, really glad I wasn't into H back then. 



MadMadCat said:


> said all that...usually I buy more in the AW season that in the SS season, because of the colorways, but the motorcycle scarf shown in the spring 2017 thread is calling my name...
> 
> So, principles go so far, apparently.



I also tend to buy a lot more in the AW season than SS, at least in terms of RTW, shoes, and scarves. Partially because I don't do well with brights an pastels and tend to avoid open toed shoes.... Actually I don't have a single pair, though there is one with a peep toe at Bergdorfs I'm eyeing right now.... but I don't know if I can bring myself to do open toe.

With H, at least there is the fine jewelry and the home goods so I do shop there in SS as well. I think a lot of my SS purchases at H were jewelry this year.



MrsOwen3 said:


> Just to clarify, I am not for an elitist approach to who should or shouldn't carry an H bag but was commenting on that tone that does sometimes pervade conversation on tPF. If we were judging books by their cover I would probably not appear to be a "desirable" H customer though I was recently told by someone very, very high up at H that I actually am exactly who they hope to cultivate as a lifelong client. I just am very fascinated by branding and brand management especially in an age of constant exposure on social media.
> 
> Does anyone want to talk about lipstick? Shoes? Dries Van Noten? I have a new favorite lip creme, Jouer which I learned about from watching too many makeup videos on YouTube. It stays on all day. H shoes continue to kill me, I want at least 2 more pairs from this Fall and the Spring look tempting too. Dries, my suit is going to the tailor and I found a sale blouse from the Outnet to layer under it. I also got a great Chanel tee with amazing buttons up the back. I kind of can't believe I spent that much on a long sleeve tee shirt but it will look so good with everything from jeans to leather pants to a dressy skirt. That's what happens when I don't get a bag when I think I will, I start moving down the rest of the wish list. That usually makes a bag show up
> 
> I'm wearing my Stella McCartney cat shirt today, I love this shirt and want to get more in this cut if they make it. It's a good fit over the girls which is unusual in a button down. I did find that Anne Fontaine was a good fit but I got one of their jersey shirts and it got a hole almost immediately.
> 
> I have a day at the office to catch up so that I can hopefully have a quiet and relaxing end of the week. My project over the weekend was a big one and the end of my busy season is in sight!
> 
> View attachment 3495545
> View attachment 3495547
> View attachment 3495548



H shoes are killing me too. Apparently Madison has a new shoe floor and I am dying to check it out. Sadly one of the pairs I was eyeing is too wide for my foot so I passed on this.... This also happened with a pair of shoes at Bergdorfs recently.

I'm in the mood for a new lipstick. I've heard good things about Edward Bess, has anyone here tried them? I think I will check them out next week.

I adore that cat shirt!!!!!! Anything with a cat on it tends to win me over.


----------



## MadMadCat

MrsOwen3 said:


> Does anyone want to talk about lipstick? Shoes? Dries Van Noten? I have a new favorite lip creme, Jouer which I learned about from watching too many makeup videos on YouTube.



Interesting!! 
I love lipsticks that do not wear off. That's all i can wear now. I'll have to try this brand. Where do you find it?



MrsOwen3 said:


> It stays on all day. H shoes continue to kill me, I want at least 2 more pairs from this Fall and the Spring look tempting too. Dries, my suit is going to the tailor and I found a sale blouse from the Outnet to layer under it. I also got a great Chanel tee with amazing buttons up the back. I kind of can't believe I spent that much on a long sleeve tee shirt but it will look so good with everything from jeans to leather pants to a dressy skirt. That's what happens when I don't get a bag when I think I will, I start moving down the rest of the wish list. That usually makes a bag show up
> 
> I'm wearing my Stella McCartney cat shirt today, I love this shirt and want to get more in this cut if they make it. It's a good fit over the girls which is unusual in a button down. I did find that Anne Fontaine was a good fit but I got one of their jersey shirts and it got a hole almost immediately.
> 
> I have a day at the office to catch up so that I can hopefully have a quiet and relaxing end of the week. My project over the weekend was a big one and the end of my busy season is in sight!
> 
> View attachment 3495545
> View attachment 3495547
> View attachment 3495548



Love the shirt! The chanel t-shirt is such a great staple to a wardrobe, perfect!

I have mixed feelings on anne fontaine. I like their cuts, but the cotton wrinkles very easily and the jersey is not great quality, as you've noticed. I find to think about buying them oten but end up leaving them int he store most of the time.


----------



## MadMadCat

Kyokei said:


> I also tend to buy a lot more in the AW season than SS, at least in terms of RTW, shoes, and scarves. Partially because I don't do well with brights an pastels and tend to avoid open toed shoes.... Actually I don't have a single pair, though there is one with a peep toe at Bergdorfs I'm eyeing right now.... but I don't know if I can bring myself to do open toe.
> 
> With H, at least there is the fine jewelry and the home goods so I do shop there in SS as well. I think a lot of my SS purchases at H were jewelry this year.



I don't do sandals or open toes either. I don't like that dust and dirt gets in...and no way i can use sandals in the fall/winter. I am always so cold!!


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> I actually used to live just a few blocks away from an H store in a country where the prices are far more expensive than mine. I am really, really glad I wasn't into H back then.
> 
> 
> 
> I also tend to buy a lot more in the AW season than SS, at least in terms of RTW, shoes, and scarves. Partially because I don't do well with brights an pastels and tend to avoid open toed shoes.... Actually I don't have a single pair, though there is one with a peep toe at Bergdorfs I'm eyeing right now.... but I don't know if I can bring myself to do open toe.
> 
> With H, at least there is the fine jewelry and the home goods so I do shop there in SS as well. I think a lot of my SS purchases at H were jewelry this year.
> 
> 
> 
> H shoes are killing me too. Apparently Madison has a new shoe floor and I am dying to check it out. Sadly one of the pairs I was eyeing is too wide for my foot so I passed on this.... This also happened with a pair of shoes at Bergdorfs recently.
> 
> I'm in the mood for a new lipstick. I've heard good things about Edward Bess, has anyone here tried them? I think I will check them out next week.
> 
> I adore that cat shirt!!!!!! Anything with a cat on it tends to win me over.



I tried Edward Bess tinted moisturizer and while I liked it, it didn't last very long for the price and I didn't rebuy. Let us know how you find the lipsticks.
I'm trying to wait to see if one of my bags comes before pulling the trigger on anymore shoes. I got 3 pairs in 6 weeks and could have kept going!



MadMadCat said:


> Interesting!!
> I love lipsticks that do not wear off. That's all i can wear now. I'll have to try this brand. Where do you find it?
> 
> 
> 
> Love the shirt! The chanel t-shirt is such a great staple to a wardrobe, perfect!
> 
> I have mixed feelings on anne fontaine. I like their cuts, but the cotton wrinkles very easily and the jersey is not great quality, as you've noticed. I find to think about buying them oten but end up leaving them int he store most of the time.



I think Jouer is only via their own website which has excellent photos and swatches on different skin tones. I watch a few makeup bloggers on YouTube who have similar coloring to my own and just buy them. I have been experimenting a lot with makeup lately and while some of the product lines are drying, I like the way matte liquid lip color wears on me. It really does last me the day with a little touch up mid afternoon. I will share my favorite recents in swatches soon.


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> Interesting!!
> I love lipsticks that do not wear off. That's all i can wear now. I'll have to try this brand. Where do you find it?
> 
> 
> 
> Love the shirt! The chanel t-shirt is such a great staple to a wardrobe, perfect!
> 
> I have mixed feelings on anne fontaine. I like their cuts, but the cotton wrinkles very easily and the jersey is not great quality, as you've noticed. I find to think about buying them oten but end up leaving them int he store most of the time.



I'm sad to say that I think Anne Fontaine quality has gone down hill. I think for a great fitting cotton button down they are wonderful but the rest is not of the quality it used to be. I find myself walking out empty handed quite often.


----------



## MadMadCat

MrsOwen3 said:


> I think Jouer is only via their own website which has excellent photos and swatches on different skin tones. I watch a few makeup bloggers on YouTube who have similar coloring to my own and just buy them. I have been experimenting a lot with makeup lately and while some of the product lines are drying, I like the way matte liquid lip color wears on me. It really does last me the day with a little touch up mid afternoon. I will share my favorite recents in swatches soon.



I wear very little makeup, just lipstick and concealer (i have terrible dark circles...PDP experience may be handy too). I will check the website. Looking forward to see your suggestions on colors!

I like matte lipstick too. I hardly have time to touch up during theday, therefore a long lasting color is mandatory.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> You see, everything makes sense about what you say, but when I read the part I bolded it makes me think "is H really against these type of resellers?" (granted, you said "to a degree", so we are probably agreeing!).
> 
> The reason I'm asking is because if they really were, they would be able to prevent these sellers from amassing a large amount of bags for the resale "in new condition" market. We know who these people are. H knows who these people are. So, if they prevent us - standard customers - to buy bags when we want them, why don't they do the same with the people who buy exclusively for resale? "Worthiness" of the client comes to mind, and it is disturbing.
> 
> The "new condition" resale market fuels the presence of the H most coveted items in the IG accounts of many people who have the cash to spend but they refuse to play the H game. These are instant gratification clients, no way they'd wait months for a bag that may not be the "it" bag once they get it.
> 
> I can't remember her name, but there is this lady (in)famously known for putting her Himalayan birkin in the snow and posting the pics it in IG. She amassed just recently an amount of B and K that, if the rule of "not more than on B or K every 6 months" were applied, she'd have to be 150 years old.
> 
> Personally I think these resellers are playing the H field, allowing H to have their products in the hands of the rich and famous of IG while still being able to pretend they only sell to faithful customers and show their elegant clean hands to the world. Sure, uh uh.
> 
> Said that, I like their products, and I have too-large-to-make-sense number of items by them. I buy what I want from H, as long as it still feels like a luxury experience. *When that's gone, when I am supposed to beg, and call, and wait and hope for something to appear, that's no luxury to me.* My time and attention are my most valuable assets.



Being in the position of not having street cred with new SA and new manager, since my history was made with their predecessors, I evidently have to "earn" (= spend like heck) my way back to bag-o-la.  This is rather annoying.   And I totally agree with you, Pup, that these bags have gone to the rich and famous and that means (in effect) I'm being "taxed" (= paying a higher price) because I am not one of them and do not have a recent bag history.


----------



## BridesdeGala

In case you missed this article about the LVMH vs H debacle......http://www.thefashionlaw.com/home/hermes-vs-lvmh-a-timeline-of-the-drama
Patrick Thomas's quote about seducing a beautiful woman does explain some of H's attitude. 
Humble apologies if his comment offends anyone.


----------



## gracekelly

BridesdeGala said:


> In case you missed this article about the LVMH vs H debacle......http://www.thefashionlaw.com/home/hermes-vs-lvmh-a-timeline-of-the-drama
> Patrick Thomas's quote about seducing a beautiful woman does explain some of H's attitude.
> Humble apologies if his comment offends anyone.


 Excellent article.  None of us ever believed that the LVMH interest was benign.


----------



## Kyokei

MadMadCat said:


> I don't do sandals or open toes either. I don't like that dust and dirt gets in...and no way i can use sandals in the fall/winter. I am always so cold!!



I am also always cold but brave heels in the winter since I'm equally as cold in boots. 
My issue with them is I don't like people looking at my feet. I generally am very "covered up" and can only think of two times in the past two years or so where I didn't wear tights (on my birthday) and it took a bit to get used to. Hmmm...
I didn't even think about dirt but that would drive me crazy.



MrsOwen3 said:


> I tried Edward Bess tinted moisturizer and while I liked it, it didn't last very long for the price and I didn't rebuy. Let us know how you find the lipsticks.
> I'm trying to wait to see if one of my bags comes before pulling the trigger on anymore shoes. I got 3 pairs in 6 weeks and could have kept going!
> 
> I think Jouer is only via their own website which has excellent photos and swatches on different skin tones. I watch a few makeup bloggers on YouTube who have similar coloring to my own and just buy them. I have been experimenting a lot with makeup lately and while some of the product lines are drying, I like the way matte liquid lip color wears on me. It really does last me the day with a little touch up mid afternoon. I will share my favorite recents in swatches soon.



I also bought about three pairs in the past 6 weeks and have my eye on one or two more 
But before that it had been a few months since I bought any shoes. In general I've been very unimpressed with the offerings lately.
Re, the bags.... I was thinking of that as well. November makes six months since I made my special order and I suppose it can come in at any time.
To be honest, after my SO and one more bag I really want, I think I will take a break from bags. I want to use all of my bags a lot rather than to have a large collection I hardly touch.... Then after some time, I will probably want another, but I think during that time I want to focus on building up my wardrobe of H scarves, fine jewelry, and even get a few special pieces of RTW. Perhaps even a H wallet and some SLGs.... Hopefully I will still be welcomed on TPF. 

I'll let you know about the lipsticks. I have been looking at different skin care brands as well lately. I love the one I use but it gets very pricy. There is one product that is a HG to me that I will always buy, but for the rest, I'm sure there are other options.



BridesdeGala said:


> In case you missed this article about the LVMH vs H debacle......http://www.thefashionlaw.com/home/hermes-vs-lvmh-a-timeline-of-the-drama
> Patrick Thomas's quote about seducing a beautiful woman does explain some of H's attitude.
> Humble apologies if his comment offends anyone.



Interesting article. I wasn't around for this but I follow the stock market closely and find the Hermes vs LVMH debacle very interesting to say the least.


----------



## Kyokei

eagle1002us said:


> Mrs. O, you have hit the ball out of the park!  I really need to take up embroidery so I can embroider your comments I bolded on to a pillow so I see it every day.
> My boutique changed managers and I haven't gotten a bag for maybe 5 - 6 years.   The original manager and my SA have departed long ago.   Ah, it seems that I have no street cred to get another bag, it's back having the status of a walk-in.   It doesn't help that I am usually toting my my Coach dark brown duffel which has orange leather polka dots outlined by gold grommets.  I am toting that bag b/c it's much better for work than a status bag and I am too lazy to shift from the Coach to an H for a day's outing.  (never mind those little canvas bags that facilitate that.  I'm even too lazy for that).  Perhaps the Coach may even represent my feelings about having to prove loyalty to the H label to the extent I risk becoming (in my mind) a label . . . "lady").  Plus I really like grommets.



I missed commenting on this somehow, but am very curious about this bag! It seems like a fun bag. Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## eagle1002us

Kyokei said:


> I missed commenting on this somehow, but am very curious about this bag! It seems like a fun bag. Do you have a picture of it?









Thank you for asking, Kyokei!  This one is currently on ebay.


----------



## eagle1002us

And then here is my hippo swatch watch (courtesy of ebay) which I haven't broken in yet.  I have a H Rallye watch which I just got serviced by H this year.  But the hippo watch is so whimsical!  If I wore it to H would I be politely escorted from the store?










I don't like things that are "precious," that take themselves very seriously.


----------



## scarf1

eagle1002us said:


> And then here is my hippo swatch watch (courtesy of ebay) which I haven't broken in yet.  I have a H Rallye watch which I just got serviced by H this year.  But the hippo watch is so whimsical!  If I wore it to H would I be politely escorted from the store?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like things that are "precious," that take themselves very seriously.


Haha! I have worn my blue fish swatch and they let me buy stuff!


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> And then here is my hippo swatch watch (courtesy of ebay) which I haven't broken in yet.  I have a H Rallye watch which I just got serviced by H this year.  But the hippo watch is so whimsical!  If I wore it to H would I be politely escorted from the store?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like things that are "precious," that take themselves very seriously.


My SA won me over when she complimented my plastic $17 bracelet (there was a KTD on my other wrist), and another time an orange plastic purse I was carrying. She gets me. I hope no one would escort you out of YOUR local H. If they do, come here with me!


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> My SA won me over when she complimented my plastic $17 bracelet (there was a KTD on my other wrist), and another time an orange plastic purse I was carrying. She gets me. I hope no one would escort you out of YOUR local H. If they do, come here with me!


You got a deal, moma!  You are a person after my own heart!


----------



## eagle1002us

I like the art of Andy Warhol.   I saw an early exhibit of his soup cans, etc. in the Pasadena Museum of Modern Art, I think it was called that at the time. The drips paintings done by Jackson Pollack were modern high art, classy stuff exhibited in galleries.  Warhol followed with his soup cans, also exhibited in galleries.   Pop art was post-modern, a hi-lo concept.  This hi-lo concept has a strong influence on contemporary fashion.   Think of the 50s, all very determined elegance in fashion -- hat, purse, etc.  -- very Duchess of Windsor.  So different these days.


----------



## Kyokei

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you for asking, Kyokei!  This one is currently on ebay.



A very whimsical bag! And in Hermes colors reversed: brown and orange. I like the idea of always having a fun bag like this. Mine is my mini LV backpack. It's whimsical and happy.


----------



## Kyokei

eagle1002us said:


> And then here is my hippo swatch watch (courtesy of ebay) which I haven't broken in yet.  I have a H Rallye watch which I just got serviced by H this year.  But the hippo watch is so whimsical!  If I wore it to H would I be politely escorted from the store?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like things that are "precious," that take themselves very seriously.



I have to ask: how do you like the H watch? I've been going back and forth for months on the idea of getting one.



momasaurus said:


> My SA won me over when she complimented my plastic $17 bracelet (there was a KTD on my other wrist), and another time an orange plastic purse I was carrying. She gets me. I hope no one would escort you out of YOUR local H. If they do, come here with me!



Your SA seems lovely!


----------



## Kyokei

While we are on the topic of relatively inexpensive things we love, I'd like to recommend a cheap wine pick. I'm usually someone who prefers old world wines, older vintages, etc..... but this was so fantastic I have to share. It really won me over!!

If you ever get a chance to try it: Melee 2012 vintage from California.  It is a blend of 97% Grenache and 3% Syrah, on their website for $32.50. The bottle itself is very artistic and heavy, purposely weighing a couple of pounds. I highly recommend.


----------



## eagle1002us

Kyokei said:


> I have to ask: how do you like the H watch? I've been going back and forth for months on the idea of getting one.
> 
> 
> 
> Your SA seems lovely!


Kyokei, the Rallye, which I got in 1996, is a stylized geometric design, which appealed to me then.  I have rarely worn in lately.   I like bracelets more than watches.  So, if your tastes don't fluctuate much, and you wear watches, an H watch might be a worthwhile purchase.  I still like the watch but I prefer to wear an old Bulova which has a loose decorative link band that looks like a bracelet.  The gold plating eventually wore off but I was able to  purchase another one, exact same model, and now wear that.  I don't wear a watch everyday, tho.  

But I had no problems with the H watch, it ran well, and I'd consider getting another if I was in the market for a watch.   Smaller watches seem to be coming back in style.  I imagine H will come up with some new and smaller designs, especially around Xmas.


----------



## Keren16

Kyokei said:


> A very whimsical bag! And in Hermes colors reversed: brown and orange. I like the idea of always having a fun bag like this. Mine is my mini LV backpack. It's whimsical and happy.



If your LV is the Mini Palm Springs backpack, I have one also. It took me a while to get used to wearing.  I usually don't carry backpacks.  I receive compliments though.


----------



## Keren16

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you for asking, Kyokei!  This one is currently on ebay.



This is a cute bag.  I recently took an old, old Coach bag out of storage to try the strap for one of my Kelly bags.  I think the leather & simple style are actually nice.  I read recently on Wikipedia that Bonnie Cashin, a designer for Coach also designed for Hermes.


----------



## Keren16

Kyokei said:


> While we are on the topic of relatively inexpensive things we love, I'd like to recommend a cheap wine pick. I'm usually someone who prefers old world wines, older vintages, etc..... but this was so fantastic I have to share. It really won me over!!
> 
> If you ever get a chance to try it: Melee 2012 vintage from California.  It is a blend of 97% Grenache and 3% Syrah, on their website for $32.50. The bottle itself is very artistic and heavy, purposely weighing a couple of pounds. I highly recommend.



Is it a full body wine?  My husband & I have been drinking reds lately that are lighter.  I don't know much about California reds.  We usually drink old world wines.  We tried a few from  Oregon.  Not enough to draw any conclusions


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> And then here is my hippo swatch watch (courtesy of ebay) which I haven't broken in yet.  I have a H Rallye watch which I just got serviced by H this year.  But the hippo watch is so whimsical!  If I wore it to H would I be politely escorted from the store?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like things that are "precious," that take themselves very seriously.



Love the Hippo!!! How can you not like that guy? It's adorable!!

I've always been big swatch fan, since it was just a cheap plastic watch.  When swatch started the production I used to work in a place with a high environmental magnetic field and metal watches would last at most 6 months before they became totally unusable. That's when i decided give the swatch a try. I was sold right away! 

Dh, who enjoys fine watches, always frowned to my swatches and he forced me to stop using them by giving me a nice watch for our 10th anniversary. I got the hint, but i still miss their easy, fun feeling!


----------



## Kyokei

Keren16 said:


> If your LV is the Mini Palm Springs backpack, I have one also. It took me a while to get used to wearing.  I usually don't carry backpacks.  I receive compliments though.



Yes, that one! I got it right when it came out since I reserved it at their trunk show. It definitely is a bit of a novelty and I also do not carry backpacks, but it's a very fun bag.



Keren16 said:


> Is it a full body wine?  My husband & I have been drinking reds lately that are lighter.  I don't know much about California reds.  We usually drink old world wines.  We tried a few from  Oregon.  Not enough to draw any conclusions



It’d say it’s medium bodied. I’ve read reviews of it calling it both full and light bodied but I’d personally put it somewhere in the middle…. It is fruity (black cherry and strawberry) with some pepper and tobacco, very balanced with smooth and polished tannins. The alcohol level was around 14.5% (maybe 14.6????) if I recall correctly if that gives you an idea of the body. Anything over 14% is considered high alcohol for wine. I will probably have another bottle of it on Sunday (I only had one about a month or two ago) and will report back.

I also tend to drink old world wines — mostly French (I particularly love the Rhone region though love a lot of AOC wines from other regions of course) and Italian (DOCG wines, particularly Brunello, Barolo and Amarone etc) but do like to try wines from many different regions. Oregon has some good Pinot Noir.


----------



## Keren16

Kyokei said:


> Yes, that one! I got it right when it came out since I reserved it at their trunk show. It definitely is a bit of a novelty and I also do not carry backpacks, but it's a very fun bag.
> 
> 
> (Somehow this is mixed with your reply.  Sorry
> It is a fun bag & practical too!  It did not register immediately as a "like".  Then I asked a SA at the LV boutique in Neiman Marcus if they had one.  She told me she would order it.  It came in & I felt obligated to buy the bag.  This was last February.  By then, I think the bag was mostly sold out.
> (Me)
> 
> It’d say it’s medium bodied. I’ve read reviews of it calling it both full and light bodied but I’d personally put it somewhere in the middle…. It is fruity (black cherry and strawberry) with some pepper and tobacco, very balanced with smooth and polished tannins. The alcohol level was around 14.5% (maybe 14.6????) if I recall correctly if that gives you an idea of the body. Anything over 14% is considered high alcohol for wine. I will probably have another bottle of it on Sunday (I only had one about a month or two ago) and will report back.
> 
> I also tend to drink old world wines — mostly French (I particularly love the Rhone region though love a lot of AOC wines from other regions of course) and Italian (DOCG wines, particularly Brunello, Barolo and Amarone etc) but do like to try wines from many different regions. Oregon has some good Pinot Noir.



I can try it though the alcohol level might be high for me.  I'm no expert but sometimes I think it is is the by products or absence of them in the aging process that affect how i feel after drinking a wine.  Do you have any idea?  
The first good wine I drank was a Charmes Chambertain so I have a sentimental affection for that vineyard & the various wines.  The Pinot Noirs from Burgundy region of France are my favorites.  I do not drink much from Bordeaux.  If I do, the Merlot based wines are my preference.  The Rhone wines I know about and favor are from the northern area.  
I am familiar with the Italian wines you describe and drank them in the past.  I loved Amarone.  It's probably too strong for me now.  I live in a warm climate & find lighter wines sit better.
My husband knows much more than I do about wines.  
There is a book called The Wine Bible (I think & will check tomorrow) by Karen Mac Neil.  It's very informative for non wine experts like me.


----------



## gracekelly

Keren16 said:


> This is a cute bag.  I recently took an old, old Coach bag out of storage to try the strap for one of my Kelly bags.  I think the leather & simple style are actually nice.  I read recently on Wikipedia that Bonnie Cashin, a designer for Coach also designed for Hermes.


If true, that would be exceedingly interesting.  When I was around 12-13, by father went to he yearly luggage and leather goods show and came home with Bonnie Cashin bags.  The very first time that i saw the Picotin, I thought of those bags!  I didn't care for the Cashin bags for the same reason I don't care for the Picotin, i.e. the open top.  I recall that that he brought them home at least two years in a row and that one of the Picotin like bags had a snap purse attached to the outside and that was sort of neat.  When they had a Cashin retrospective a few years ago, they made something very similar to what I remembered him bringing home.

I found a picture and the bags my dad brought home are third from the right and second from the left and both were in a light beige.


----------



## Kyokei

Keren16 said:


> I can try it though the alcohol level might be high for me.  I'm no expert but sometimes I think it is is the by products or absence of them in the aging process that affect how i feel after drinking a wine.  Do you have any idea?
> The first good wine I drank was a Charmes Chambertain so I have a sentimental affection for that vineyard & the various wines.  The Pinot Noirs from Burgundy region of France are my favorites.  I do not drink much from Bordeaux.  If I do, the Merlot based wines are my preference.  The Rhone wines I know about and favor are from the northern area.
> I am familiar with the Italian wines you describe and drank them in the past.  I loved Amarone.  It's probably too strong for me now.  I live in a warm climate & find lighter wines sit better.
> My husband knows much more than I do about wines.
> There is a book called The Wine Bible (I think & will check tomorrow) by Karen Mac Neil.  It's very informative for non wine experts like me.



Yes, if you prefer lighter wines I'd definitely stay away. I tend to prefer medium to full bodied wines (which usually tend to have the higher alcohol levels) with a lot of complexity. I do like some more straightforward wines, especially if I'm drinking at a place with the typical 300% markup.  But I usually go for fuller bodied wines that are well balanced and interesting... I don't like ones that are just "big" but aren't balanced to the point where one aspect of the wine is overwhelming. I've had wines where the alcohol overpowers everything and you lose a lot of the fruit and flavors. Those are what I consider low quality. I recently had to taste a Cabernet Sauvignon from Chile that had very harsh tannins to the point where the rest of the wine was lost. All I could think when I drank it was how overwhelmingly rough the tannins were.

If you like lighter wines that are very nice, I'd recommend Beaujolais. I particularly have had some amazing Brouilly and Fleurie, though any Cru Beaujolais will be nice. And of course Burgundy Pinot Noir. I also enjoy Charmes-Chambertin and other Cote de Nuits wines.

I have The Wine Bible and it definitely is a great way to start learning about wines. I also recommend The Oxford Companion to Wine, which contains a wealth of information.


----------



## Kyokei

Speaking of wine, I found this many months ago and had to share it. I'm sure many of you are aware, but a few years ago Hermes made something called the Taillevent Notation Red Wine Rater. There is apparently a market for everything..... but why do I feel like I'm the target market for this device?  I can't pass up wine and Hermes together.


----------



## Keren16

BridesdeGala said:


> In case you missed this article about the LVMH vs H debacle......http://www.thefashionlaw.com/home/hermes-vs-lvmh-a-timeline-of-the-drama
> Patrick Thomas's quote about seducing a beautiful woman does explain some of H's attitude.
> Humble apologies if his comment offends anyone.



I live in the Miami area.  Several years ago Hermes left Bal Harbour to move to the Design District along with other stores from the LVMH conglomerate.  Since the group does not hold a majority interest in Hermes, I was curious why they chose to do so.  Anyone have a reason?


----------



## MSO13

Keren16 said:


> I live in the Miami area.  Several years ago Hermes left Bal Harbour to move to the Design District along with other stores from the LVMH conglomerate.  Since the group does not hold a majority interest in Hermes, I was curious why they chose to do so.  Anyone have a reason?



I met a developer on that project and basically it was driven by incentives from the city and the landlords. Malls are not the way forward and are struggling, had H stayed the decline in the mall traffic after everyone else left would have been detrimental to sales so why not take an offer of a huge new space at favorable rents, likely tax breaks and more press and attention in the area. 

I haven't been to Miami in a few years, when I went they were still building the H but I thought the whole area was well planned, beautifully designed and smart. It was dead however when I was there so I remember thinking it was going to take time to build up the restaurants and other amenities to draw people in. How is it now?


----------



## prepster

MadMadCat said:


> I buy what I want from H, as long as it still feels like a luxury experience. When that's gone, when I am supposed to beg, and call, and wait and hope for something to appear, that's no luxury to me. My time and attention are my most valuable assets.



I agree.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> If true, that would be exceedingly interesting.  When I was around 12-13, by father went to he yearly luggage and leather goods show and came home with Bonnie Cashin bags.  The very first time that i saw the Picotin, I thought of those bags!  I didn't care for the Cashin bags for the same reason I don't care for the Picotin, i.e. the open top.  I recall that that he brought them home at least two years in a row and that one of the Picotin like bags had a snap purse attached to the outside and that was sort of neat.  When they had a Cashin retrospective a few years ago, they made something very similar to what I remembered him bringing home.
> 
> I found a picture and the bags my dad brought home are third from the right and second from the left and both were in a light beige.


Great picture!  Yes, Bonnie Cashin was a Coach designer.   I remember the bag with the built-in change purse, a cool design.  I am sure she's studied at schools like Parsons and FIT.


----------



## prepster

Kyokei said:


> Yes, if you prefer lighter wines I'd definitely stay away. I tend to prefer medium to full bodied wines (which usually tend to have the higher alcohol levels) with a lot of complexity. I do like some more straightforward wines, especially if I'm drinking at a place with the typical 300% markup.  But I usually go for fuller bodied wines that are well balanced and interesting... I don't like ones that are just "big" but aren't balanced to the point where one aspect of the wine is overwhelming. I've had wines where the alcohol overpowers everything and you lose a lot of the fruit and flavors. Those are what I consider low quality. I recently had to taste a Cabernet Sauvignon from Chile that had very harsh tannins to the point where the rest of the wine was lost. All I could think when I drank it was how overwhelmingly rough the tannins were.
> 
> If you like lighter wines that are very nice, I'd recommend Beaujolais. I particularly have had some amazing Brouilly and Fleurie, though any Cru Beaujolais will be nice. And of course Burgundy Pinot Noir. I also enjoy Charmes-Chambertin and other Cote de Nuits wines.
> 
> I have The Wine Bible and it definitely is a great way to start learning about wines. I also recommend The Oxford Companion to Wine, which contains a wealth of information.



You sound adventuresome when it comes to wines.  Have you tried any of the Norton grape variety wines from the Mid-Atlantic states?


----------



## prepster

MrsOwen3 said:


> I met a developer on that project and basically it was driven by incentives from the city and the landlords. Malls are not the way forward and are struggling, had H stayed the decline in the mall traffic after everyone else left would have been detrimental to sales so why not take an offer of a huge new space at favorable rents, likely tax breaks and more press and attention in the area.
> 
> I haven't been to Miami in a few years, when I went they were still building the H but I thought the whole area was well planned, beautifully designed and smart. It was dead however when I was there so I remember thinking it was going to take time to build up the restaurants and other amenities to draw people in. How is it now?



I wonder what they are going to do with all of these declining malls across the US?


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> I wonder what they are going to do with all of these declining malls across the US?


Westfield has bought up everything and they are cloning them and/or attracting higher end brands to rent space. They just built another across the street from a major mall in my area that has less known, but more interesting shops


----------



## gracekelly

MrsOwen3 said:


> I met a developer on that project and basically it was driven by incentives from the city and the landlords. Malls are not the way forward and are struggling, had H stayed the decline in the mall traffic after everyone else left would have been detrimental to sales so why not take an offer of a huge new space at favorable rents, likely tax breaks and more press and attention in the area.
> 
> I haven't been to Miami in a few years, when I went they were still building the H but I thought the whole area was well planned, beautifully designed and smart. It was dead however when I was there so I remember thinking it was going to take time to build up the restaurants and other amenities to draw people in. How is it now?


The neighborhood wasn't so great either according to my FL girlfriend.


----------



## Keren16

MrsOwen3 said:


> I met a developer on that project and basically it was driven by incentives from the city and the landlords. Malls are not the way forward and are struggling, had H stayed the decline in the mall traffic after everyone else left would have been detrimental to sales so why not take an offer of a huge new space at favorable rents, likely tax breaks and more press and attention in the area.
> 
> I haven't been to Miami in a few years, when I went they were still building the H but I thought the whole area was well planned, beautifully designed and smart. It was dead however when I was there so I remember thinking it was going to take time to build up the restaurants and other amenities to draw people in. How is it now?



The area has developed nicely though it still is a work in progress.  I did read about developer & tax incentives.  I was curious if Hermes moved as part of LVMH or independently?  The new Hermes store is beautiful!  I do not go at night.  There are a few restaurants & clubs.  It would be advantageous to try to develop after hours venues.  I would think there is some effort to cultivate them.
Personally, I feel the Design District is lively & forward.  Bal Harbour can be very quiet.  
I live in South Beach so malls are not my thing.  I prefer open air.


----------



## Keren16

gracekelly said:


> The neighborhood wasn't so great either according to my FL girlfriend.



It is not in the best area.  Your friend is right.  Security must be high, especially after hours


----------



## gracekelly

Keren16 said:


> The area has developed nicely though it still is a work in progress.  I did read about developer & tax incentives.  I was curious if Hermes moved as part of LVMH or independently?  The new Hermes store is beautiful!  I do not go at night.  There are a few restaurants & clubs.  It would be advantageous to try to develop after hours venues.  I would think there is some effort to cultivate them.
> Personally, I feel the Design District is lively & forward.  Bal Harbour can be very quiet.
> I live in South Beach so malls are not my thing.  I prefer open air.


Hermes is not part of LVMH. There is a post up thread here that explains it


----------



## Keren16

gracekelly said:


> Hermes is not part of LVMH. There is a post up thread here that explains it



I read the post.  My impression was that LVMH had a small interest In the company & Hermes resisted a hostile takeover.  Did I read it incorrectly?


----------



## MSO13

Keren16 said:


> The area has developed nicely though it still is a work in progress.  I did read about developer & tax incentives.  I was curious if Hermes moved as part of LVMH or independently?  The new Hermes store is beautiful!  I do not go at night.  There are a few restaurants & clubs.  It would be advantageous to try to develop after hours venues.  I would think there is some effort to cultivate them.
> Personally, I feel the Design District is lively & forward.  Bal Harbour can be very quiet.
> I live in South Beach so malls are not my thing.  I prefer open air.



No they moved because they were basically going to be left behind in a dead mall without any other high end stores. LVMH has never had any control or say in the location of the stores even when they owned the minor stake in the company and the Design District has a lot of boutiques that are not part of the LVMH group. All the stores were courted away from the mall with buildings, lower rents, promotional dollars etc. LVMH now has no stake in H at all though it makes sense that their stores are frequently adjacent in shopping centers. 

Malls are falling behind because they have premium rents, take a royalty on sales sort of like a condo fee and they are expensive to maintain and keep looking current. I still go to a very lovely mall in my area that just invested heavily in luxury store spaces but there are also a dozen other malls in the area that I haven't set foot in for years. When there are fewer it will be better. As to what to do with all that square footage, I don't know what will come of them. Most are very large and need a lot of work to keep up. 

Did anyone read the book Gone Girl? There was a defunct mall in that story that was full of homeless, drug addicts and squatters.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> I think it's crazy that people who spend thousands of dollars with a brand can get chastised by the SA for buying something at a different store. And the punishment is withholding desired items.
> 
> I understand there is fierce competition for B/K/C but I don't like this feeling.
> 
> That's why I feel more comfortable trying my luck at FSH than trying to "establish a relationship" with a local SA, in a city where there are lots of VIP clients, in the hopes of being offered what I want.



Agree.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I suppose in some way it is nice to be explicitly told the rules rather than to have to guess at them. But it still seems like a rather vulgar way to interact with a customer for luxury goods.



It is vulgar.  The whole process is so violently screwed up, there is no possible way that it cannot be reaching what Malcolm Gladwell referred to as the _Tipping Point._  Human beings are notoriously fickle about their likes and wants.  Perhaps knowing this H has just decided to ride the crazy B/K horse until it bucks them off, consequences be _____.  But I suspect, there will come a day when it shall.


----------



## Keren16

MrsOwen3 said:


> No they moved because they were basically going to be left behind in a dead mall without any other high end stores. LVMH has never had any control or say in the location of the stores even when they owned the minor stake in the company and the Design District has a lot of boutiques that are not part of the LVMH group. All the stores were courted away from the mall with buildings, lower rents, promotional dollars etc. LVMH now has no stake in H at all though it makes sense that their stores are frequently adjacent in shopping centers.
> 
> Malls are falling behind because they have premium rents, take a royalty on sales sort of like a condo fee and they are expensive to maintain and keep looking current. I still go to a very lovely mall in my area that just invested heavily in luxury store spaces but there are also a dozen other malls in the area that I haven't set foot in for years. When there are fewer it will be better. As to what to do with all that square footage, I don't know what will come of them. Most are very large and need a lot of work to keep up.
> 
> Did anyone read the book Gone Girl? There was a defunct mall in that story that was full of homeless, drug addicts and squatters.



Thank you for the clarification.  
Hermes was located in Bal Harbour.  There are still high end stores located at the shopping center and an effort is being made to attract additional luxury.
They don't have the "energy" that the Design District  seems to be gathering.  There are businesses located in the DD that have no affiliation with LVMH.  Many are furniture & design.  It was the a group of stores that exited Bal Harbour and relocated to the DD I thought were all part of the conglomerate in a way.  
Many centers are being developed In downtown Miami & neighboring areas.  
I misunderstood the the association Hermes had with these exiting stores


----------



## MSO13

Keren16 said:


> Thank you for the clarification.
> Hermes was located in Bal Harbour.  There are still high end stores located at the shopping center and an effort is being made to attract additional luxury.
> They don't have the "energy" that the Design District  seems to be gathering.  There are businesses located in the DD that have no affiliation with LVMH.  Many are furniture & design.  It was the a group of stores that exited Bal Harbour and relocated to the DD I thought were all part of the conglomerate in a way.
> Many centers are being developed In downtown Miami & neighboring areas.
> I misunderstood the the association Hermes had with these exiting stores



Here are LVMH and Kering Group's holdings if you're curious, they are the big guys when it comes to dropping 15 stores into a center. I looked up the main holding company for the Design District and they also did the Lincoln Road development and several hotels in South Beach. Interestingly they haven't moved on to any other cities so they seem focused on developing that corridor of downtown to South Beach which must be great for tourists. Bal Harbour was far from the tourist/hotel zone. 

I looked up Bal Harbour and was surprised there are so many luxury retailers left, maybe they are waiting for leases to be finished for maybe the market can sustain the multiple locations. I used to open stores for a mall retailer and spent a lot of time in that area about 15 years ago. It was a lovely mall but had an older vibe. I think DD is the direction the city wants to go in. Hermes has always been more of a destination store, lots of members have to travel far to visit their stores so I don't know they would sustain two locations in that city.


----------



## EmileH

Ok so here we go... based on our recent discussion I decided to try to be a good citizen and support my store and my SA. The shawl that I have been waiting for was online yesterday but I didn't buy it. I called my SA first thing this morning to say it's online but I want to get it from you if possible. No call back as of yet and it's not online anymore. If I don't get that shawl I'll do what's best for myself next time and to heck with citizenship.


----------



## MadMadCat

Keren16 said:


> Thank you for the clarification.
> Hermes was located in Bal Harbour.  There are still high end stores located at the shopping center and an effort is being made to attract additional luxury.
> They don't have the "energy" that the Design District  seems to be gathering.  There are businesses located in the DD that have no affiliation with LVMH.  Many are furniture & design.  It was the a group of stores that exited Bal Harbour and relocated to the DD I thought were all part of the conglomerate in a way.
> Many centers are being developed In downtown Miami & neighboring areas.
> I misunderstood the the association Hermes had with these exiting stores



I actually like the Bal Harbour mall, it has some cute bars and it is an overall very pleasant and tranquil space. I was sorry when h decided to move from there. Somehow i never make it to the DD when i visit miami.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok so here we go... based on our recent discussion I decided to try to be a good citizen and support my store and my SA. The shawl that I have been waiting for was online yesterday but I didn't buy it. I called my SA first thing this morning to say it's online but I want to get it from you if possible. No call back as of yet and it's not online anymore. If I don't get that shawl I'll do what's best for myself next time and to heck with citizenship.



Spoken like a true revolutionary! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

I am not making fun of you, pdp. I find amusing how we (including myself) struggle with this relationship with H. I wonder if anyone has ever written a PhD thesis on the subject...


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> Spoken like a true revolutionary! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> I am not making fun of you, pdp. I find amusing how we (including myself) struggle with this relationship with H. I wonder if anyone has ever written a PhD thesis on the subject...



No offense taken. I'll report back on the outcome. I head to Paris in a few weeks so if they don't come through locally I suspect I'll get it at 20% off. [emoji849]


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No offense taken. I'll report back on the outcome. I head to Paris in a few weeks so if they don't come through locally I suspect I'll get it at 20% off. [emoji849]



At the airport lounge waiting for my cdg flight as i write!!I hope to find a few scarves that look interesting on paper (or monitor), but as often happens, i end up discovering some that i thought i would not like!


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> At the airport lounge waiting for my cdg flight as i write!!I hope to find a few scarves that look interesting on paper (or monitor), but as often happens, i end up discovering some that i thought i would not like!



Safe travels. Have fun.


----------



## Mindi B

MadMadCat, have a WONDERFUL trip!  Enjoy every minute!


----------



## MSO13

MadMadCat said:


> At the airport lounge waiting for my cdg flight as i write!!I hope to find a few scarves that look interesting on paper (or monitor), but as often happens, i end up discovering some that i thought i would not like!



Have a wonderful time, hope you find some new treasures!


----------



## MSO13

I'm getting excited for some upcoming travel, seeing family for my birthday in 6 weeks and then Paris in just a few more months. 

I used some Bloomie's rewards to buy us a new set of nice-ish luggage. I have been wanting more premium but when it came down to it, I would rather spend that money in the cities we visit so I got some Delsey on sale, I ended up getting two carryons, a 21" and 25" that nest for check in for $150 total after my rewards cards. I haven't been buying much from Bloomingdales, it was my first store charge card but the selection locally is not great and I buy my skincare with NM now because I get more points. 

DH wanted to get 4 mismatched weird pieces from Costco but I had to draw the line somewhere on at least coordinated finishes.


----------



## Keren16

MadMadCat said:


> At the airport lounge waiting for my cdg flight as i write!!I hope to find a few scarves that look interesting on paper (or monitor), but as often happens, i end up discovering some that i thought i would not like!



Have a safe, fun, productive trip[emoji106]


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I called my SA first thing this morning to say it's online but I want to get it from you if possible. No call back as of yet


I'd be out of a job if I didn't get back to my clients in this time frame. SMH, and hoping she got it for you, but just hasn't gotten back to you yet.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok so here we go... based on our recent discussion I decided to try to be a good citizen and support my store and my SA. The shawl that I have been waiting for was online yesterday but I didn't buy it. I called my SA first thing this morning to say it's online but I want to get it from you if possible. No call back as of yet and it's not online anymore. If I don't get that shawl I'll do what's best for myself next time and to heck with citizenship.



Good plan.    It's only a relationship if it works both ways.


----------



## prepster

MadMadCat said:


> At the airport lounge waiting for my cdg flight as i write!!I hope to find a few scarves that look interesting on paper (or monitor), but as often happens, i end up discovering some that i thought i would not like!



Have fun!


----------



## Keren16

MrsOwen3 said:


> Here are LVMH and Kering Group's holdings if you're curious, they are the big guys when it comes to dropping 15 stores into a center. I looked up the main holding company for the Design District and they also did the Lincoln Road development and several hotels in South Beach. Interestingly they haven't moved on to any other cities so they seem focused on developing that corridor of downtown to South Beach which must be great for tourists. Bal Harbour was far from the tourist/hotel zone.
> 
> I looked up Bal Harbour and was surprised there are so many luxury retailers left, maybe they are waiting for leases to be finished for maybe the market can sustain the multiple locations. I used to open stores for a mall retailer and spent a lot of time in that area about 15 years ago. It was a lovely mall but had an older vibe. I think DD is the direction the city wants to go in. Hermes has always been more of a destination store, lots of members have to travel far to visit their stores so I don't know they would sustain two locations in that city.
> 
> View attachment 3496568
> View attachment 3496569



Thank you for supplying this information.  My background is not in business.  It is a lot for me to absorb.  I'm sure I missed information you would understand.
Kering interested me.  NM & SAKS Bal Harbour have boutiques w/in their stores with some of the designers  in that group.  I do not know if there is any significance.  
The Design District is on the mainland, Bal Harbour the beach.  BH is surrounded by condominiums, mainly luxury, & Bay Harbour, an affluent neighborhood.  The DD neighborhood is not upscale though people are buying the properties & renovating &/or demolishing & rebuilding the area.  I think it is a wonderful attempt & hopefully successful.  
I live in South Beach, near Lincoln Rd which is close to both BH & the DD.  The area where I live is nicknamed SOFI.  At one time it was very run down.  Today, there are numerous high rises with people of various ages & incomes.  We have an elementary school.  The reason I mention this is perhaps in time, the DD will have a similar outcome.
I do not know once the leases of the tenants  at Bal Harbour are up what they will do.  Not recently, there was an article in the Miami Herald's Business Monday section describing the competition Bal Harbour is facing from the emerging DD & a center planned for downtown Miami.
I personally like the feeling of the Design District.  It is energetic & urban feeling.  Bal Harbour could use a little life.  They have more restaurants now so an evening scene is common.  Though I do not go often, there is a nice atmosphere.  I have not gone recently to the Design District at night.
It would be a stretch to have two Hermes stores in the Miami area.  There is one in Palm Beach, not that far away.
With your experience, what are your thoughts about the direction of retail in general considering the active internet way of buying.  
South Florida has many foreign investors due to the weak currencies abroad & general safety the US provides compared to some other countries.  Additionally, we are a tourist destination.  Stores can be quiet for periods of time.  A few robust expenditures from clients & visitors can justify the presence of certain businesses.


----------



## eagle1002us

Keren16 said:


> I live in the Miami area.  Several years ago Hermes left Bal Harbour to move to the Design District along with other stores from the LVMH conglomerate.  Since the group does not hold a majority interest in Hermes, I was curious why they chose to do so.  Anyone have a reason?


The H store in the Design District is much bigger than the Bal Harbour cubby hole.   It's nicely laid out, too.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> I met a developer on that project and basically it was driven by incentives from the city and the landlords. Malls are not the way forward and are struggling, had H stayed the decline in the mall traffic after everyone else left would have been detrimental to sales so why not take an offer of a huge new space at favorable rents, likely tax breaks and more press and attention in the area.
> 
> I haven't been to Miami in a few years, when I went they were still building the H but I thought the whole area was well planned, beautifully designed and smart. It was dead however when I was there so I remember thinking it was going to take time to build up the restaurants and other amenities to draw people in. How is it now?


I've been to the Design District twice, earlier this year and early last year.   We couldn't find this courtyard-style Italian restaurant which was very nice and relaxing in 2015.  (We lost the address).  You would think we could find a restaurant on a corner, the DD isn't that big.  Maybe the restaurant vanished.   The landmarks that were available in 2015 seem to have disappeared.   The streets are all kinda alike, and each year the DD seemed like a ghost town.  All it needed was some tumbleweed blowing down the street.   To me it's clear that the DD was built in a warehouse district, there are railroad tracks nearby.   We came to H in the middle of the week, and in the middle of the day.   Evidently there is a fashion school nearby.  I totally agree about the tax advantages and other incentives for high-end retailers to relocate.   The relocations mean that the DD is a work in progress.  Put a few trees and flowers around and it will look much better.   But landscaping probably won't happen for a while.


----------



## Keren16

eagle1002us said:


> The H store in the Design District is much bigger than the Bal Harbour cubby hole.   It's nicely laid out, too.



I know.  Originally the store was on 40th in Miami.  It is now on 39th & yes, much larger.  I think it is considered a Flagship store.  That may have been part of their incentive to move.
Part of the problem for me is to believe information I read.  Not everything is reliable


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Westfield has bought up everything and they are cloning them and/or attracting higher end brands to rent space. They just built another across the street from a major mall in my area that has less known, but more interesting shops


In Chevy Chase, MD, just over the District line, a Rodeo Drive wannabe was established a few years ago.  But not a long time ago.   On the block where Tiffany's is (next door to Jimmy Choo), the Dior relocated to DC's City Center, The LV closed, don't know where it went, the Mexican restaurant closed (they used too much pepper IMHO), the Barney's Co-op closed -- that one closed early, and the art gallery that replaced them I think is still open but not sure.  Tiffany was the anchor.  It was across the street for years before it moved to the Rodeo part.   So Tiffany's not going to close.  They're solid.  But all the others?  I think the developer overestimated the sales potential of the block.


----------



## eagle1002us

And the Rodeo Drive also contains a Ralph Lauren next door to Bulgari.   They seem like keepers.

I like DC's City Center because it has places with outdoor tables, people go for drinks, whatever.   It has traffic.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> Love the Hippo!!! How can you not like that guy? It's adorable!!
> 
> I've always been big swatch fan, since it was just a cheap plastic watch.  When swatch started the production I used to work in a place with a high environmental magnetic field and metal watches would last at most 6 months before they became totally unusable. That's when i decided give the swatch a try. I was sold right away!
> 
> Dh, who enjoys fine watches, always frowned to my swatches and he forced me to stop using them by giving me a nice watch for our 10th anniversary. I got the hint, but i still miss their easy, fun feeling!


Thank you for HippoLove.   A magnetic field that "eats" watches?  I am speechless.   I didn't know there were places on earth like that.   Hey, have a great trip, MadCat.  Bring us back lots of stories and pix of pretty items.


----------



## Keren16

gracekelly said:


> If true, that would be exceedingly interesting.  When I was around 12-13, by father went to he yearly luggage and leather goods show and came home with Bonnie Cashin bags.  The very first time that i saw the Picotin, I thought of those bags!  I didn't care for the Cashin bags for the same reason I don't care for the Picotin, i.e. the open top.  I recall that that he brought them home at least two years in a row and that one of the Picotin like bags had a snap purse attached to the outside and that was sort of neat.  When they had a Cashin retrospective a few years ago, they made something very similar to what I remembered him bringing home.
> 
> I found a picture and the bags my dad brought home are third from the right and second from the left and both were in a light beige.



I'm going to research further.  The style seems similar to Hermes in a remote way.  I read Wikipedia is open to corrections
The picture you posted  & the association to your father is loving.  I have the same thoughts about my father at random times


----------



## Keren16

eagle1002us said:


> And then here is my hippo swatch watch (courtesy of ebay) which I haven't broken in yet.  I have a H Rallye watch which I just got serviced by H this year.  But the hippo watch is so whimsical!  If I wore it to H would I be politely escorted from the store?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like things that are "precious," that take themselves very seriously.



Your watch is a happy, affectionate, PERFECT time keeper in addition to lovable.  
I will never admit to my husband that my "beautiful, perfect"? Rolex needs time adjustment at least once a week[emoji41]


----------



## eagle1002us

Keren16 said:


> Your watch is a happy, affectionate, PERFECT time keeper in addition to lovable.
> I will never admit to my husband that my "beautiful, perfect"? Rolex needs time adjustment at least once a week[emoji41]


Thank you very much, Keren, I really appreciate people being as responsive to my hippos as I am.


----------



## Keren16

eagle1002us said:


> I've been to the Design District twice, earlier this year and early last year.   We couldn't find this courtyard-style Italian restaurant which was very nice and relaxing in 2015.  (We lost the address).  You would think we could find a restaurant on a corner, the DD isn't that big.  Maybe the restaurant vanished.   The landmarks that were available in 2015 seem to have disappeared.   The streets are all kinda alike, and each year the DD seemed like a ghost town.  All it needed was some tumbleweed blowing down the street.   To me it's clear that the DD was built in a warehouse district, there are railroad tracks nearby.   We came to H in the middle of the week, and in the middle of the day.   Evidently there is a fashion school nearby.  I totally agree about the tax advantages and other incentives for high-end retailers to relocate.   The relocations mean that the DD is a work in progress.  Put a few trees and flowers around and it will look much better.   But landscaping probably won't happen for a while.


----------



## Keren16

eagle1002us said:


> I've been to the Design District twice, earlier this year and early last year.   We couldn't find this courtyard-style Italian restaurant which was very nice and relaxing in 2015.  (We lost the address).  You would think we could find a restaurant on a corner, the DD isn't that big.  Maybe the restaurant vanished.   The landmarks that were available in 2015 seem to have disappeared.   The streets are all kinda alike, and each year the DD seemed like a ghost town.  All it needed was some tumbleweed blowing down the street.   To me it's clear that the DD was built in a warehouse district, there are railroad tracks nearby.   We came to H in the middle of the week, and in the middle of the day.   Evidently there is a fashion school nearby.  I totally agree about the tax advantages and other incentives for high-end retailers to relocate.   The relocations mean that the DD is a work in progress.  Put a few trees and flowers around and it will look much better.   But landscaping probably won't happen for a while.



Your post describes the way I feel.  Perfect!  
Hoping for progress. They are trying.
I live in Miami Beach.


----------



## Keren16

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you very much, Keren, I really appreciate people being as responsive to my hippos as I am.



Totally true!  Hippos have a happy look.  We need that our lives!!  Gives direction


----------



## Kyokei

prepster said:


> You sound adventuresome when it comes to wines.  Have you tried any of the Norton grape variety wines from the Mid-Atlantic states?



I don't recall every trying one. I must admit I usually drink old world on my free time, but do try to venture out and try a lot of new things, especially if I am drinking at a wine bar with better new world selections. Is there a particular one you'd recommend?

I did try a wine a while ago from New York that I surprisingly really liked.... it was a Cabernet Franc and done in French style. Sadly, it was only one vintage that I liked.... tried another vintage and it was terrible especially in comparison.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> In Chevy Chase, MD, just over the District line, a Rodeo Drive wannabe was established a few years ago.  But not a long time ago.   On the block where Tiffany's is (next door to Jimmy Choo), the Dior relocated to DC's City Center, The LV closed, don't know where it went, the Mexican restaurant closed (they used too much pepper IMHO), the Barney's Co-op closed -- that one closed early, and the art gallery that replaced them I think is still open but not sure.  Tiffany was the anchor.  It was across the street for years before it moved to the Rodeo part.   So Tiffany's not going to close.  They're solid.  But all the others?  I think the developer overestimated the sales potential of the block.


It is funny.  The real Rodeo Drive is just a place for tourists.  Many stores are there just for a presence and lacking real customers. Hermes and Chanel are two of the few that actually make sales


----------



## Keren16

Kyokei said:


> I don't recall every trying one. I must admit I usually drink old world on my free time, but do try to venture out and try a lot of new things, especially if I am drinking at a wine bar with better new world selections. Is there a particular one you'd recommend?
> 
> I did try a wine a while ago from New York that I surprisingly really liked.... it was a Cabernet Franc and done in French style. Sadly, it was only one vintage that I liked.... tried another vintage and it was terrible especially in comparison.



What wines are your favorites?


----------



## Kyokei

Keren16 said:


> What wines are your favorites?



Oh wow.... That is quite a difficult question. A lot would depend on my mood.

For reds, I like a lot of Rhone wines, both Southern Rhone like Chateauneuf du Pape and Northern Rhone Syrah (Cote Rotie, Saint Joseph, Crozes Hermitage, Cornas etc). Those tend to be my favorites. I also really love Burgundy Pinot Noir, Bordeaux (typically the left bank which are heavier on the Cabernet Sauvignon in their blends), Chinon Cabernet Franc, Beaujolais for something lighter.... For Italian wines, I lean towards Barolo (especially older ones), Brunello, and Amarone della Valpolicella. For Spain, I tend to favor Priorat. My new world favorite is Opus One, though I've been branching out a bit and have had some pretty good ones from California and even Oregon Pinot Noir.... you just have to be able to filter out the mediocrity. Then again, you need that when it comes to old world too. 

For white whines, again, love Rhone! Marsanne, Roussane and Viognier.... white Chateauneuf du Pape is underrated but lovely. I do love Alsace Gewurztraminer and really anything full bodied and complex... It is a lot harder for me to find whites I rave about than reds. I like high quality Chardonnay, both Burgundy and some new world like Kistler. Assyrtiko can be very interesting as well.

For champagnes, I love Dom Perignon, Bollinger, Billecart Salmon, etc. But it is hard to go wrong with most champagnes. And I do love Oloroso Sherry.


----------



## eagle1002us

Keren16 said:


> Your post describes the way I feel.  Perfect!
> Hoping for progress. They are trying.
> I live in Miami Beach.


That's our favorite vacation destination.  I said to DH, "It's easy."  We know where stuff is, it's not hard to get around, and the sunshine is a total mood-brightener.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> It is funny.  The real Rodeo Drive is just a place for tourists.  Many stores are there just for a presence and lacking real customers. Hermes and Chanel are two of the few that actually make sales


I think that's right.  In DC the City Center is very well positioned to be easily accessible to tourists, validating your point.   Our pseudo Rodeo Drive never got any that I could see.  Compared with Friendship Heights, which is something of a hodge-podge of stores and snack places, City Center has a simple layout that's easy to navigate.   Plus, the subway and parking are readily accessible.


----------



## kathydep

I spoke to the Managing Director of the store today, she sent me an email that she wanted to talk so I called. Basically, she said that my SA said what she said was for the simple reason that she wanted the sale. Also she said that the store does not get much Constance but assured me that I will get one. When? That I dont know. She asked me about what I want so hopefully that's a good sign. I told her swift, gave her a few color and hardware combo and specifically said no contrast stitching, rose jaipur and rose sakura (not my style). We had a long pleasant conversation about leathers which was quite nice and I appreciate that she took the time to address my concern.


----------



## Kyokei

MadMadCat said:


> At the airport lounge waiting for my cdg flight as i write!!I hope to find a few scarves that look interesting on paper (or monitor), but as often happens, i end up discovering some that i thought i would not like!



Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## EmileH

kathydep said:


> I spoke to the Managing Director of the store today, she sent me an email that she wanted to talk so I called. Basically, she said that my SA said what she said was for the simple reason that she wanted the sale. Also she said that the store does not get much Constance but assured me that I will get one. When? That I dont know. She asked me about what I want so hopefully that's a good sign. I told her swift, gave her a few color and hardware combo and specifically said no contrast stitching, rose jaipur and rose sakura (not my style). We had a long pleasant conversation about leathers which was quite nice and I appreciate that she took the time to address my concern.



I'm glad it went well. So that is not the store policy? And was it the manager's attitude that what the SA said was acceptable or unacceptable?


----------



## CapriTrotteur

cremel said:


> Thank you gracekelky , scarf1, and madmadcat. This was recommended by my brother who travels every week. Obviously he recommends any German stuff because he works for German company. [emoji848]I was told by the store manager that this would never dent blah blah. I decided to come back and do research first. It's really expensive for a luggage. Let me check out Tumi. I need something that has a hard surface so stuff inside doesn't get crashed.


Quickly jumping in here Cremel, I don't know if they are still around but I have an old Samsonite hard plastic suitcase. It is heavy, so is not great for check in weight, but it is pretty solid. I have had it over 20 years and not done a lot of travelling, but some.  The only thing that is wrong with it is the sealing rubber round the two halves is peeling a bit, like silicone sealer.
I am sure you may find these second hand on eBay if you are interested.


----------



## kathydep

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm glad it went well. So that is not the store policy? And was it the manager's attitude that what the SA said was acceptable or unacceptable?



I honestly couldn't tell because she was overly cheerful IMO. I felt like she was trying to keep the conversation super friendlyband pleasant so I wont get upset. But on my part, I was already feeling guilty about making a fuzz about this as I dont wanna be pegged as a drama queen or asking fornspecial treatment. I also did not want an awkwardness between me and my SA because this was not the first time I talked to her about an issue. A couple of months ago, my SA mistakenly charged my card almost $2,000 for someone else's shoe purchase two days after I made a phone order for a rodeo. Yea, I know. I should have left them then. The Managing Director was the one who handled the issue then because my SA was on vacation at that time and I gave her a piece of my mind then about the incident and Hermes' selling policy. She was very patient and let me vent and she also told me verbally and through email after the conversation that she values me as a customer of their store, which made me stay with them.


----------



## EmileH

kathydep said:


> I honestly couldn't tell because she was overly cheerful IMO. I felt like she was trying to keep the conversation super friendlyband pleasant so I wont get upset. But on my part, I was already feeling guilty about making a fuzz about this as I dont wanna be pegged as a drama queen or asking fornspecial treatment. I also did not want an awkwardness between me and my SA because this was not the first time I talked to her about an issue. A couple of months ago, my SA mistakenly charged my card almost $2,000 for someone else's shoe purchase two days after I made a phone order for a rodeo. Yea, I know. I should have left them then. The Managing Director was the one who handled the issue then because my SA was on vacation at that time and I gave her a piece of my mind then about the incident and Hermes' selling policy. She was very patient and let me vent and she also told me verbally and through email after the conversation that she values me as a customer of their store, which made me stay with them.



Understandable on your part completely. The last thing you want is to be pegged as a trouble maker. Not that you deserve that. I suspect it is indeed the store policy and you caught them behaving badly so they were simply placating you. So you are left in the same position: do you go forward with your loyalty to them in the hope that you will get bags or do you move on. Tough choice. 

I am really trying to think positively about the whole company but at times I get so irked that I want to walk away. I'm really tired of the games. At the moment I'm not only trying to get a cashmere shawl. I'm begging for a dress that I tried at the ready to wear event and I can't seem to get a response. I haven't even gotten to the point of being irked that with all of my purchases they haven't come through with bags, cards, invitations etc. but can you tell that I'm getting very close? [emoji35]


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Understandable on your part completely. The last thing you want is to be pegged as a trouble maker. Not that you deserve that. I suspect it is indeed the store policy and you caught them behaving badly so they were simply placating you. So you are left in the same position: do you go forward with your loyalty to them in the hope that you will get bags or do you move on. Tough choice.
> 
> I am really trying to think positively about the whole company but at times I get so irked that I want to walk away. I'm really tired of the games. At the moment I'm not only trying to get a cashmere shawl. I'm begging for a dress that I tried at the ready to wear event and I can't seem to get a response. I haven't even gotten to the point of being irked that with all of my purchases they haven't come through with bags, cards, invitations etc. but can you tell that I'm getting very close? [emoji35]


I just don't understand any of it.  Even simple things don't seem to happen.  This past spring I had told my SA about a specific moussie I wanted in a specific cw and asked him to please let me know when the store got it in.  Fast forward a few weeks later, I go by the boutique for a visit, and lo and behold, there's my moussie on display.  I wasn't angry, but I was disappointed and felt like I didn't matter.  Shouldn't all customers be important, no matter how big or small their purchase?  But I can see that probably has nothing to do with it, as it appears to happen to everyone.


----------



## EmileH

klynneann said:


> I just don't understand any of it.  Even simple things don't seem to happen.  This past spring I had told my SA about a specific moussie I wanted in a specific cw and asked him to please let me know when the store got it in.  Fast forward a few weeks later, I go by the boutique for a visit, and lo and behold, there's my moussie on display.  I wasn't angry, but I was disappointed and felt like I didn't matter.  Shouldn't all customers be important, no matter how big or small their purchase?  But I can see that probably has nothing to do with it, as it appears to happen to everyone.



Delete. I have to eat my words. The dress is in its way


----------



## klynneann

Well, on a fun note, there's going to be a craftsperson at my store this weekend who is doing leather embossing.  I found out it will be one of the craftspeople I met at the Metiers in Vancouver a couple weekends ago, so I'm very excited to go. I don't know if she'll remember me out of all the people that were there, but it will be fun to see her again.  She was incredibly knowledgeable and friendly. I'm hoping they'll let me emboss something I already own lol.  I plan on bringing a couple calvi with me, and maybe my one bastia too.  I don't think I'm keen on embossing one of my bags.  Hm, maybe one of my leather bracelets too, I wonder if they would do that?


----------



## kathydep

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Understandable on your part completely. The last thing you want is to be pegged as a trouble maker. Not that you deserve that. I suspect it is indeed the store policy and you caught them behaving badly so they were simply placating you. So you are left in the same position: do you go forward with your loyalty to them in the hope that you will get bags or do you move on. Tough choice.
> 
> I am really trying to think positively about the whole company but at times I get so irked that I want to walk away. I'm really tired of the games. At the moment I'm not only trying to get a cashmere shawl. I'm begging for a dress that I tried at the ready to wear event and I can't seem to get a response. I haven't even gotten to the point of being irked that with all of my purchases they haven't come through with bags, cards, invitations etc. but can you tell that I'm getting very close? [emoji35]



I can sense it! And I am sorry that they are like that. For now, I am staying while they remain engaged with me, since that is valuable to me. I can't even get attention from ANYONE at the SF store as a walk in, I literally would have to wait in line at the cash register every single time to get someone to help me because if I just stand around waiting for anyone to notice that I want to look at scarves or twillies or wallets, I will grow roots! On the other hand, I've accepted that there is no Constance for me this weekend or for the rest of the year, and I am finally fine with that.


----------



## Keren16

Kyokei said:


> Oh wow.... That is quite a difficult question. A lot would depend on my mood.
> 
> For reds, I like a lot of Rhone wines, both Southern Rhone like Chateauneuf du Pape and Northern Rhone Syrah (Cote Rotie, Saint Joseph, Crozes Hermitage, Cornas etc). Those tend to be my favorites. I also really love Burgundy Pinot Noir, Bordeaux (typically the left bank which are heavier on the Cabernet Sauvignon in their blends), Chinon Cabernet Franc, Beaujolais for something lighter.... For Italian wines, I lean towards Barolo (especially older ones), Brunello, and Amarone della Valpolicella. For Spain, I tend to favor Priorat. My new world favorite is Opus One, though I've been branching out a bit and have had some pretty good ones from California and even Oregon Pinot Noir.... you just have to be able to filter out the mediocrity. Then again, you need that when it comes to old world too.
> 
> For white whines, again, love Rhone! Marsanne, Roussane and Viognier.... white Chateauneuf du Pape is underrated but lovely. I do love Alsace Gewurztraminer and really anything full bodied and complex... It is a lot harder for me to find whites I rave about than reds. I like high quality Chardonnay, both Burgundy and some new world like Kistler. Assyrtiko can be very interesting as well.
> 
> For champagnes, I love Dom Perignon, Bollinger, Billecart Salmon, etc. But it is hard to go wrong with most champagnes. And I do love Oloroso Sherry.



Thanks for the comprehensive list!
I also like Rhone wines.  I had better experiences with northern (Syrah grape ?) and drank all at one time but Cornas.  Is the Blonde et Brunette a Cote Rotie?  That one was nice.  I may have a bottle of it.  Chateaubeuf du Pape are wonderful though my husband & I have mixed results finding ones we like 
.  We may not be choosing correctly.  The last one we had was at a neighborhood French Restaurant & was terrific.  Unfortunately, I don't remember the name of the vineyard or year.  The restaurant since closed.  My husband & I always come back to French Pinot Noirs from the Burgundy region.  I have not had Bordeaux in a while.
I drank all the Italian reds you described & like them very much.  Have you tried Barbaresco?  
There is an Italian restaurant in my neighborhood that has good wines at reasonable prices.  Tuesday is 1/2 price night.  Unfortunately, the food could be better so we minimize our visits.  It's best if our intention is to drink wine with food as an accompaniment.  We usually don't don't at restaurants 
I know little about Spanish or new world wines and hardly drink white wines.  I heard wonderful things about Opus One and drank a few other American Reds but don't have enough exposure to them to comment.  
I like Champagne and stay with light ones.  
So these are my experiences with wines.  I enjoyed reading yours.  I'll look for your recommendations[emoji6]


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Delete. I have to eat my words. The dress is in its way


Yay!    lol


----------



## MSO13

kathydep said:


> I honestly couldn't tell because she was overly cheerful IMO. I felt like she was trying to keep the conversation super friendlyband pleasant so I wont get upset. But on my part, I was already feeling guilty about making a fuzz about this as I dont wanna be pegged as a drama queen or asking fornspecial treatment. I also did not want an awkwardness between me and my SA because this was not the first time I talked to her about an issue. A couple of months ago, my SA mistakenly charged my card almost $2,000 for someone else's shoe purchase two days after I made a phone order for a rodeo. Yea, I know. I should have left them then. The Managing Director was the one who handled the issue then because my SA was on vacation at that time and I gave her a piece of my mind then about the incident and Hermes' selling policy. She was very patient and let me vent and she also told me verbally and through email after the conversation that she values me as a customer of their store, which made me stay with them.



I'm glad she tried to resolve it and keep you happy. 

As for the mistaken charge, that kind of stuff happens-my SA called me so worried after I ordered a pair of earrings. She accidentally rang up 5 figures instead of 4 but they fixed it immediately and all was fine. I had to laugh about it, I was more surprised that I didn't get a fraud alert which made me think I've been spending too much at H if that didn't make them blink


----------



## katekluet

MrsOwen3 said:


> Just to clarify, I am not for an elitist approach to who should or shouldn't carry an H bag but was commenting on that tone that does sometimes pervade conversation on tPF. If we were judging books by their cover I would probably not appear to be a "desirable" H customer though I was recently told by someone very, very high up at H that I actually am exactly who they hope to cultivate as a lifelong client. I just am very fascinated by branding and brand management especially in an age of constant exposure on social media.
> 
> Does anyone want to talk about lipstick? Shoes? Dries Van Noten? I have a new favorite lip creme, Jouer which I learned about from watching too many makeup videos on YouTube. It stays on all day. H shoes continue to kill me, I want at least 2 more pairs from this Fall and the Spring look tempting too. Dries, my suit is going to the tailor and I found a sale blouse from the Outnet to layer under it. I also got a great Chanel tee with amazing buttons up the back. I kind of can't believe I spent that much on a long sleeve tee shirt but it will look so good with everything from jeans to leather pants to a dressy skirt. That's what happens when I don't get a bag when I think I will, I start moving down the rest of the wish list. That usually makes a bag show up
> 
> I'm wearing my Stella McCartney cat shirt today, I love this shirt and want to get more in this cut if they make it. It's a good fit over the girls which is unusual in a button down. I did find that Anne Fontaine was a good fit but I got one of their jersey shirts and it got a hole almost immediately.
> 
> I have a day at the office to catch up so that I can hopefully have a quiet and relaxing end of the week. My project over the weekend was a big one and the end of my busy season is in sight!
> 
> View attachment 3495545
> View attachment 3495547
> View attachment 3495548


Love the Stella cat shirt and what a perfect print design for you !


----------



## MSO13

Keren16 said:


> Thank you for supplying this information.  My background is not in business.  It is a lot for me to absorb.  I'm sure I missed information you would understand.
> Kering interested me.  NM & SAKS Bal Harbour have boutiques w/in their stores with some of the designers  in that group.  I do not know if there is any significance.
> The Design District is on the mainland, Bal Harbour the beach.  BH is surrounded by condominiums, mainly luxury, & Bay Harbour, an affluent neighborhood.  The DD neighborhood is not upscale though people are buying the properties & renovating &/or demolishing & rebuilding the area.  I think it is a wonderful attempt & hopefully successful.
> I live in South Beach, near Lincoln Rd which is close to both BH & the DD.  The area where I live is nicknamed SOFI.  At one time it was very run down.  Today, there are numerous high rises with people of various ages & incomes.  We have an elementary school.  The reason I mention this is perhaps in time, the DD will have a similar outcome.
> I do not know once the leases of the tenants  at Bal Harbour are up what they will do.  Not recently, there was an article in the Miami Herald's Business Monday section describing the competition Bal Harbour is facing from the emerging DD & a center planned for downtown Miami.
> I personally like the feeling of the Design District.  It is energetic & urban feeling.  Bal Harbour could use a little life.  They have more restaurants now so an evening scene is common.  Though I do not go often, there is a nice atmosphere.  I have not gone recently to the Design District at night.
> It would be a stretch to have two Hermes stores in the Miami area.  There is one in Palm Beach, not that far away.
> With your experience, what are your thoughts about the direction of retail in general considering the active internet way of buying.
> South Florida has many foreign investors due to the weak currencies abroad & general safety the US provides compared to some other countries.  Additionally, we are a tourist destination.  Stores can be quiet for periods of time.  A few robust expenditures from clients & visitors can justify the presence of certain businesses.



Hi Keren, I love talking business so I hope I don't bore anyone in the Cafe!

The "leased" departments in NM and Saks are a lower cost way to keep a brand presence without maintaining their own retail stores and staff. NM and Saks are two separate companies and there is always a tussle between the 5 department store brands for placement of premier merchandise as it's usually high ticket items. The brands pay to be there plus train specialists in sales but the department store captures store card purchases, points incentives etc. Its a very cooperative type of arrangement. In my opinion, Saks is struggling to find it's way with new customers though I love that store and hope they figure it out. Macy's has seen such a decline in their store appearance and merchandise pricing and they seem to be dragging Bloomingdales down with them, another shame as it was so iconic. 

This is just my opinion and I have been out of fashion retail for several years but online sales will likely cause retail square footage to need to drop at least 50% in order for these companies to stay afloat and more than that for large department stores. Malls are already becoming entertainment centers and food is the focus for drawing in more customers. Some malls will have to close and the different retailers will have to focus their efforts on drawing more people to a single location rather than being everywhere for convenience since it doesn't get much more convenient than online shopping.  I think we're also going to see more promotion of items that can't be bought online, every effort will have to be made to get people to the stores. My area is now home to the 2nd largest mall in the US and they spent 250 million on an expansion and they average $1K per square foot of retail space-some of the highest in the country. They courted 8 new LVMH and Kering brand boutiques which will now draw those clients from their nearest boutique 90 miles away. That mall 90 miles away is seeing other closures, spending on renovations but seemed lifeless and it's lacking in any new exciting brands or restaurants. 

The big developments in the new few years will be these lifestyle hubs, food, hotels, entertainment, shopping, parking, indoor and outdoor walkways. One fashion retailer just acquired an Italian restaurant group and plonked a gourmet pizza and wine bar in between 3 of it's branded stores. That captures food, home and fashion and entertainment revenue in about 30,000 sq feet. When I started in retail 20 years ago, the company I worked for experienced meteoric growth because our stores were spectacles and destinations. They invested heavily in design, art, music and the overall vibe was very buzzy. Then they went public and slowly that started to decline but now it will have to come back to draw in people. Now it seems people do feel that there are some things you shouldn't buy online or don't want to but I think we're going to see a big focus on the overall client experience and how they feel in these spaces which will be very interesting. When you make people feel good, make the space smell good etc they buy more and they're even happy about it. 

The biggest flaw in the Design District is the outdoors in Florida aspect, I was there one rainy afternoon and had the place to myself. It was slightly awkward being the only customer in most stores. And I'm pretty sure it rains a lot in Florida, right? some covered walkways would help tremendously, maybe with water misters for really hot days. They'll figure it out though, as you said there's a lot invested! 

Ok, cafe sorry to clog the thread. Now that I've procrastinated long enough I must go back to work .


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Keren, I love talking business so I hope I don't bore anyone in the Cafe!
> 
> The "leased" departments in NM and Saks are a lower cost way to keep a brand presence without maintaining their own retail stores and staff. NM and Saks are two separate companies and there is always a tussle between the 5 department store brands for placement of premier merchandise as it's usually high ticket items. The brands pay to be there plus train specialists in sales but the department store captures store card purchases, points incentives etc. Its a very cooperative type of arrangement. In my opinion, Saks is struggling to find it's way with new customers though I love that store and hope they figure it out. Macy's has seen such a decline in their store appearance and merchandise pricing and they seem to be dragging Bloomingdales down with them, another shame as it was so iconic.
> 
> This is just my opinion and I have been out of fashion retail for several years but online sales will likely cause retail square footage to need to drop at least 50% in order for these companies to stay afloat and more than that for large department stores. Malls are already becoming entertainment centers and food is the focus for drawing in more customers. Some malls will have to close and the different retailers will have to focus their efforts on drawing more people to a single location rather than being everywhere for convenience since it doesn't get much more convenient than online shopping.  I think we're also going to see more promotion of items that can't be bought online, every effort will have to be made to get people to the stores. My area is now home to the 2nd largest mall in the US and they spent 250 million on an expansion and they average $1K per square foot of retail space-some of the highest in the country. They courted 8 new LVMH and Kering brand boutiques which will now draw those clients from their nearest boutique 90 miles away. That mall 90 miles away is seeing other closures, spending on renovations but seemed lifeless and it's lacking in any new exciting brands or restaurants.
> 
> The big developments in the new few years will be these lifestyle hubs, food, hotels, entertainment, shopping, parking, indoor and outdoor walkways. One fashion retailer just acquired an Italian restaurant group and plonked a gourmet pizza and wine bar in between 3 of it's branded stores. That captures food, home and fashion and entertainment revenue in about 30,000 sq feet. When I started in retail 20 years ago, the company I worked for experienced meteoric growth because our stores were spectacles and destinations. They invested heavily in design, art, music and the overall vibe was very buzzy. Then they went public and slowly that started to decline but now it will have to come back to draw in people. Now it seems people do feel that there are some things you shouldn't buy online or don't want to but I think we're going to see a big focus on the overall client experience and how they feel in these spaces which will be very interesting. When you make people feel good, make the space smell good etc they buy more and they're even happy about it.
> 
> The biggest flaw in the Design District is the outdoors in Florida aspect, I was there one rainy afternoon and had the place to myself. It was slightly awkward being the only customer in most stores. And I'm pretty sure it rains a lot in Florida, right? some covered walkways would help tremendously, maybe with water misters for really hot days. They'll figure it out though, as you said there's a lot invested!
> 
> Ok, cafe sorry to clog the thread. Now that I've procrastinated long enough I must go back to work .



Not at all. I know nothing about retail but find it fascinating.


----------



## gracekelly

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Keren, I love talking business so I hope I don't bore anyone in the Cafe!
> 
> The "leased" departments in NM and Saks are a lower cost way to keep a brand presence without maintaining their own retail stores and staff. NM and Saks are two separate companies and there is always a tussle between the 5 department store brands for placement of premier merchandise as it's usually high ticket items. The brands pay to be there plus train specialists in sales but the department store captures store card purchases, points incentives etc. Its a very cooperative type of arrangement. In my opinion, Saks is struggling to find it's way with new customers though I love that store and hope they figure it out. Macy's has seen such a decline in their store appearance and merchandise pricing and they seem to be dragging Bloomingdales down with them, another shame as it was so iconic.
> 
> This is just my opinion and I have been out of fashion retail for several years but online sales will likely cause retail square footage to need to drop at least 50% in order for these companies to stay afloat and more than that for large department stores. Malls are already becoming entertainment centers and food is the focus for drawing in more customers. Some malls will have to close and the different retailers will have to focus their efforts on drawing more people to a single location rather than being everywhere for convenience since it doesn't get much more convenient than online shopping.  I think we're also going to see more promotion of items that can't be bought online, every effort will have to be made to get people to the stores. My area is now home to the 2nd largest mall in the US and they spent 250 million on an expansion and they average $1K per square foot of retail space-some of the highest in the country. They courted 8 new LVMH and Kering brand boutiques which will now draw those clients from their nearest boutique 90 miles away. That mall 90 miles away is seeing other closures, spending on renovations but seemed lifeless and it's lacking in any new exciting brands or restaurants.
> 
> The big developments in the new few years will be these lifestyle hubs, food, hotels, entertainment, shopping, parking, indoor and outdoor walkways. One fashion retailer just acquired an Italian restaurant group and plonked a gourmet pizza and wine bar in between 3 of it's branded stores. That captures food, home and fashion and entertainment revenue in about 30,000 sq feet. When I started in retail 20 years ago, the company I worked for experienced meteoric growth because our stores were spectacles and destinations. They invested heavily in design, art, music and the overall vibe was very buzzy. Then they went public and slowly that started to decline but now it will have to come back to draw in people. Now it seems people do feel that there are some things you shouldn't buy online or don't want to but I think we're going to see a big focus on the overall client experience and how they feel in these spaces which will be very interesting. When you make people feel good, make the space smell good etc they buy more and they're even happy about it.
> 
> The biggest flaw in the Design District is the outdoors in Florida aspect, I was there one rainy afternoon and had the place to myself. It was slightly awkward being the only customer in most stores. And I'm pretty sure it rains a lot in Florida, right? some covered walkways would help tremendously, maybe with water misters for really hot days. They'll figure it out though, as you said there's a lot invested!
> 
> Ok, cafe sorry to clog the thread. Now that I've procrastinated long enough I must go back to work .



My local NM used to have a leased Vuitton space in a mall that already had a large Vuitton boutique.  About 2 years ago they closed the NM space and Prada took it over  They were so close to one another, it never made that much sense.    

Re outdoor malls:   Not too far from me there was an outdoor shopping mall that was wonderful.  We don't get as much rain here so it worked well.  The powers that be decided that it was not keeping up to speed and enclosed it.  After Westfield bought it, it was even more improved.    I still miss the outdoor mall.

I can't stand all the food courts etc at Malls.  It smells like you are shopping in your kitchen!


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Keren, I love talking business so I hope I don't bore anyone in the Cafe!
> 
> The "leased" departments in NM and Saks are a lower cost way to keep a brand presence without maintaining their own retail stores and staff. NM and Saks are two separate companies and there is always a tussle between the 5 department store brands for placement of premier merchandise as it's usually high ticket items. The brands pay to be there plus train specialists in sales but the department store captures store card purchases, points incentives etc. Its a very cooperative type of arrangement. In my opinion, Saks is struggling to find it's way with new customers though I love that store and hope they figure it out. Macy's has seen such a decline in their store appearance and merchandise pricing and they seem to be dragging Bloomingdales down with them, another shame as it was so iconic.
> 
> This is just my opinion and I have been out of fashion retail for several years but online sales will likely cause retail square footage to need to drop at least 50% in order for these companies to stay afloat and more than that for large department stores. Malls are already becoming entertainment centers and food is the focus for drawing in more customers. Some malls will have to close and the different retailers will have to focus their efforts on drawing more people to a single location rather than being everywhere for convenience since it doesn't get much more convenient than online shopping.  I think we're also going to see more promotion of items that can't be bought online, every effort will have to be made to get people to the stores. My area is now home to the 2nd largest mall in the US and they spent 250 million on an expansion and they average $1K per square foot of retail space-some of the highest in the country. They courted 8 new LVMH and Kering brand boutiques which will now draw those clients from their nearest boutique 90 miles away. That mall 90 miles away is seeing other closures, spending on renovations but seemed lifeless and it's lacking in any new exciting brands or restaurants.
> 
> The big developments in the new few years will be these lifestyle hubs, food, hotels, entertainment, shopping, parking, indoor and outdoor walkways. One fashion retailer just acquired an Italian restaurant group and plonked a gourmet pizza and wine bar in between 3 of it's branded stores. That captures food, home and fashion and entertainment revenue in about 30,000 sq feet. When I started in retail 20 years ago, the company I worked for experienced meteoric growth because our stores were spectacles and destinations. They invested heavily in design, art, music and the overall vibe was very buzzy. Then they went public and slowly that started to decline but now it will have to come back to draw in people. Now it seems people do feel that there are some things you shouldn't buy online or don't want to but I think we're going to see a big focus on the overall client experience and how they feel in these spaces which will be very interesting. When you make people feel good, make the space smell good etc they buy more and they're even happy about it.
> 
> The biggest flaw in the Design District is the outdoors in Florida aspect, I was there one rainy afternoon and had the place to myself. It was slightly awkward being the only customer in most stores. And I'm pretty sure it rains a lot in Florida, right? some covered walkways would help tremendously, maybe with water misters for really hot days. They'll figure it out though, as you said there's a lot invested!
> 
> Ok, cafe sorry to clog the thread. Now that I've procrastinated long enough I must go back to work .


Oh, no clog, no clog at all!  I really enjoyed what you said.  I study the evolution of different kinds of industries/firms in my field so I read with great interest what you had to say about the evolution of retail structure.  I totally agree with you about the DD, last time we were there it was a gray mid-day afternoon, raining, and yes, it was deserted.  To borrow a 60's phrase, people wanted to be where there is a happening.  

I wonder about the retail appeal to the different age groups.   The attempt at a Rodeo Driver experience just over the District line in MD partially failed IMO because that area does have a fair amount of retirees.  On the other hand, go up a mile or so on Wisconsin Ave. to Cleveland Park in DC and there are new apt buildings and bunches of restaurants -- Burger Tap and Shake, some ethnic restaurants, etc.  You could see all the young people there through the big windows.  These places were crowded.  It was all concentrated in a two or three blocks at most, but on both sides of the street.   American Univ. is a mile or less walk away.  

I think a lot of retailers are struggling to identify which market segments they should appeal to.  I read that Nordstrom Rack is doing quite well but Nordies itself not so much.  Everyone wants a piece of the high-end designer business but there's not enough of that to go around.  Do the Millennials want Armani, Missoni, and other designer brands carried by NM, Saks, and to some extent, Nordies?  Or maybe the more relevant question is the right venue for it.  

I think department stores and boutiques are a tad depressing when they are empty which is most of the day.  Who ultimately pays for the overhead costs of maintaining staffed structures who primarily do business on weekends or during special "events" tied to points?  The customer.


----------



## cremel

CapriTrotteur said:


> Quickly jumping in here Cremel, I don't know if they are still around but I have an old Samsonite hard plastic suitcase. It is heavy, so is not great for check in weight, but it is pretty solid. I have had it over 20 years and not done a lot of travelling, but some.  The only thing that is wrong with it is the sealing rubber round the two halves is peeling a bit, like silicone sealer.
> I am sure you may find these second hand on eBay if you are interested.



Thank you dear!!


----------



## cremel

MadMadCat said:


> At the airport lounge waiting for my cdg flight as i write!!I hope to find a few scarves that look interesting on paper (or monitor), but as often happens, i end up discovering some that i thought i would not like!



Safe travel MMC!! Have fun!


----------



## Keren16

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Keren, I love talking business so I hope I don't bore anyone in the Cafe!
> 
> The "leased" departments in NM and Saks are a lower cost way to keep a brand presence without maintaining their own retail stores and staff. NM and Saks are two separate companies and there is always a tussle between the 5 department store brands for placement of premier merchandise as it's usually high ticket items. The brands pay to be there plus train specialists in sales but the department store captures store card purchases, points incentives etc. Its a very cooperative type of arrangement. In my opinion, Saks is struggling to find it's way with new customers though I love that store and hope they figure it out. Macy's has seen such a decline in their store appearance and merchandise pricing and they seem to be dragging Bloomingdales down with them, another shame as it was so iconic.
> 
> This is just my opinion and I have been out of fashion retail for several years but online sales will likely cause retail square footage to need to drop at least 50% in order for these companies to stay afloat and more than that for large department stores. Malls are already becoming entertainment centers and food is the focus for drawing in more customers. Some malls will have to close and the different retailers will have to focus their efforts on drawing more people to a single location rather than being everywhere for convenience since it doesn't get much more convenient than online shopping.  I think we're also going to see more promotion of items that can't be bought online, every effort will have to be made to get people to the stores. My area is now home to the 2nd largest mall in the US and they spent 250 million on an expansion and they average $1K per square foot of retail space-some of the highest in the country. They courted 8 new LVMH and Kering brand boutiques which will now draw those clients from their nearest boutique 90 miles away. That mall 90 miles away is seeing other closures, spending on renovations but seemed lifeless and it's lacking in any new exciting brands or restaurants.
> 
> The big developments in the new few years will be these lifestyle hubs, food, hotels, entertainment, shopping, parking, indoor and outdoor walkways. One fashion retailer just acquired an Italian restaurant group and plonked a gourmet pizza and wine bar in between 3 of it's branded stores. That captures food, home and fashion and entertainment revenue in about 30,000 sq feet. When I started in retail 20 years ago, the company I worked for experienced meteoric growth because our stores were spectacles and destinations. They invested heavily in design, art, music and the overall vibe was very buzzy. Then they went public and slowly that started to decline but now it will have to come back to draw in people. Now it seems people do feel that there are some things you shouldn't buy online or don't want to but I think we're going to see a big focus on the overall client experience and how they feel in these spaces which will be very interesting. When you make people feel good, make the space smell good etc they buy more and they're even happy about it.
> 
> The biggest flaw in the Design District is the outdoors in Florida aspect, I was there one rainy afternoon and had the place to myself. It was slightly awkward being the only customer in most stores. And I'm pretty sure it rains a lot in Florida, right? some covered walkways would help tremendously, maybe with water misters for really hot days. They'll figure it out though, as you said there's a lot invested!
> 
> Ok, cafe sorry to clog the thread. Now that I've procrastinated long enough I must go back to work .



Thank you for sharing all of this!  It has been an education for me and interesting as well.  Definitely not boring.  Id love to know anything else you think relevant to the business aspect of fashion however there are other things people like to discuss on this thread so I guess it's time to move on.  It's been enjoyable & enlightening!


----------



## Keren16

eagle1002us said:


> Oh, no clog, no clog at all!  I really enjoyed what you said.  I study the evolution of different kinds of industries/firms in my field so I read with great interest what you had to say about the evolution of retail structure.  I totally agree with you about the DD, last time we were there it was a gray mid-day afternoon, raining, and yes, it was deserted.  To borrow a 60's phrase, people wanted to be where there is a happening.
> 
> I wonder about the retail appeal to the different age groups.   The attempt at a Rodeo Driver experience just over the District line in MD partially failed IMO because that area does have a fair amount of retirees.  On the other hand, go up a mile or so on Wisconsin Ave. to Cleveland Park in DC and there are new apt buildings and bunches of restaurants -- Burger Tap and Shake, some ethnic restaurants, etc.  You could see all the young people there through the big windows.  These places were crowded.  It was all concentrated in a two or three blocks at most, but on both sides of the street.   American Univ. is a mile or less walk away.
> 
> I think a lot of retailers are struggling to identify which market segments they should appeal to.  I read that Nordstrom Rack is doing quite well but Nordies itself not so much.  Everyone wants a piece of the high-end designer business but there's not enough of that to go around.  Do the Millennials want Armani, Missoni, and other designer brands carried by NM, Saks, and to some extent, Nordies?  Or maybe the more relevant question is the right venue for it.
> 
> I think department stores and boutiques are a tad depressing when they are empty which is most of the day.  Who ultimately pays for the overhead costs of maintaining staffed structures who primarily do business on weekends or during special "events" tied to points?  The customer.



Retail is outside the field I received my education & work experience in.  I shop for needs or enjoyment.  I find your observations educational also.
My children are millennials.  Each have different priorities fashion wise.  Though they will look at NM, BG, & SAKS, the store they seem to have to most interest in is Barneys NY.  It is edgier.  The others may carry some of the same lines.  The choices seem safer.  They also like shopping all ways on eBay.
As for stores being quiet, when I am in one at those times, I am less inclined to buy.  I've been told the SA's are having a difficult time.  There are point events, egc's, etc that arouse my interest.  To be honest, even that is boring me.  I'm at the point, if I want or need something, I just buy it.


----------



## kathydep

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm glad she tried to resolve it and keep you happy.
> 
> As for the mistaken charge, that kind of stuff happens-my SA called me so worried after I ordered a pair of earrings. She accidentally rang up 5 figures instead of 4 but they fixed it immediately and all was fine. I had to laugh about it, I was more surprised that I didn't get a fraud alert which made me think I've been spending too much at H if that didn't make them blink



LOL! Your bank is used to the 5 digit charge!

 What upset me about the charge was that they are supposed to shred my credit card info written on paper after the phone transaction was done. With this incident, my rodeo purchase posted and cleared on a Wednesday, then I saw another charge that posted and cleared on a Friday, so my info must be lying around at the registers for that to happen because my rodeo cleared two days before this mistaken charge. She acknowledged that sensitive personnel information should be handled carefully and advised she will do a refresher training. I even gave her tips of my trade since I handle sensitive information at work as well. My SA called me after and admitted that she wrote my credit card info on a notebook and didn't shred and on Friday, she was feeling sick and mistakenly made me pa for someone else's shoes. 

Ohhhh Hermes, the heartache you put me through! LOL!


----------



## Keren16

kathydep said:


> LOL! Your bank is used to the 5 digit charge!
> 
> What upset me about the charge was that they are supposed to shred my credit card info written on paper after the phone transaction was done. With this incident, my rodeo purchase posted and cleared on a Wednesday, then I saw another charge that posted and cleared on a Friday, so my info must be lying around at the registers for that to happen because my rodeo cleared two days before this mistaken charge. She acknowledged that sensitive personnel information should be handled carefully and advised she will do a refresher training. I even gave her tips of my trade since I handle sensitive information at work as well. My SA called me after and admitted that she wrote my credit card info on a notebook and didn't shred and on Friday, she was feeling sick and mistakenly made me pa for someone else's shoes.
> 
> Ohhhh Hermes, the heartache you put me through! LOL!



I've had similar things happen to me.  I do not treat them lightly.  There is so much credit card fraud & identity theft.
Fortunately, your SA was sensitive to the mistake, acknowledged & the correction was made.
It still should be understood.  Care in handling important information in the retail industry is necessary for both the client & the business.


----------



## Kyokei

I have never had any mistaken charges yet..... fingers crossed nobody will ever make that mistake. I did have someone try to steal my card once and charge $600 if I recall correctly at a Sonic fast food place. I have no idea what you even buy for $600 at Sonic. Thankfully my bank realized I would never buy $600 worth of fast food and put a stop to it.


----------



## Kyokei

I am glad I am not the only person who can't stand malls. People look at me like I am crazy when I mention that, especially since I do love shopping. I do love boutiques and department stores, but I prefer the less busy times. About two or three weeks ago I had to go to Bergdorfs on a Saturday for something and it was packed, I wondered what was going on! Then I remembered the day. Around the holidays gets very busy as well... I try to avoid the stores as much as possible during that time. I seem to remember Hermes not being so bad mid December, on a weekday afternoon, but by the time it became late afternoon (around 4:30 or 5pm) it was crowded as well.

I know I've mentioned this a while ago in here but I read an article about how millennials prefer spending money on experiences rather than material, luxury goods and believe it to be true in my experiences.... at least in the West. I am a millennial and see most other people my age taking vacations, going out very often, and having "experiences" rather than enjoying luxury brands. Many I know personally seem to even look down on luxury brands and the people who buy them... there is definitely a divide.

Though from my experience when I lived in Japan, many millennials loved luxury goods and shopping. I have also seen similar in South Korea.

Re: the comment about Barneys, I do like Barneys too especially for their niche perfume selection and have had a couple of great finds there even in RTW, but a lot of their items tend to be very trendy. You can find great things (one of my favorite skirts was found at Barneys!) but at those prices I'd rather buy the more classic pieces myself. I think Bergdorfs has the better selection. I've never been to NM but they are the same company so I assume the selection is similar.


----------



## Keren16

Kyokei said:


> I have never had any mistaken charges yet..... fingers crossed nobody will ever make that mistake. I did have someone try to steal my card once and charge $600 if I recall correctly at a Sonic fast food place. I have no idea what you even buy for $600 at Sonic. Thankfully my bank realized I would never buy $600 worth of fast food and put a stop to it.



Banks can realize it quickly however sometimes fraud happens before they catch it.  Once my credit card was apparently cloned & over $20,000. was changed.  We are protected but it still shows our vulnerability


----------



## MSO13

I've had my card number used numerous times and caught it fairly quickly. I wasn't liable for anything of course. Now I would prefer they declined more and verified purchases especially if they let a 5 figure charge go through at H. I really do not rack up those kind of purchases often. Perhaps because it was immediately refunded the didn't check but I would rather deal with the hassle of getting things approved than dealing with fraudulent charges!


----------



## Kyokei

Keren16 said:


> Thanks for the comprehensive list!
> I also like Rhone wines.  I had better experiences with northern (Syrah grape ?) and drank all at one time but Cornas.  Is the Blonde et Brunette a Cote Rotie?  That one was nice.  I may have a bottle of it.  Chateaubeuf du Pape are wonderful though my husband & I have mixed results finding ones we like
> .  We may not be choosing correctly.  The last one we had was at a neighborhood French Restaurant & was terrific.  Unfortunately, I don't remember the name of the vineyard or year.  The restaurant since closed.  My husband & I always come back to French Pinot Noirs from the Burgundy region.  I have not had Bordeaux in a while.
> I drank all the Italian reds you described & like them very much.  Have you tried Barbaresco?
> There is an Italian restaurant in my neighborhood that has good wines at reasonable prices.  Tuesday is 1/2 price night.  Unfortunately, the food could be better so we minimize our visits.  It's best if our intention is to drink wine with food as an accompaniment.  We usually don't don't at restaurants
> I know little about Spanish or new world wines and hardly drink white wines.  I heard wonderful things about Opus One and drank a few other American Reds but don't have enough exposure to them to comment.
> I like Champagne and stay with light ones.
> So these are my experiences with wines.  I enjoyed reading yours.  I'll look for your recommendations[emoji6]



Brune et Blonde is indeed a Cote Rotie. If you prefer the lighter styles of Burgundy Pinot Noir, I can see why some Chateauneuf du Pape might be a miss for you. I also really like Vacqueyras. Of course, it really depends on the particular vineyard and vintage, as with anything else. For Burgundy Pinot Noir, I would love to one day try Domaine de la Romanee-Conti but I can't bring myself to buy a bottle of wine that I could buy a B or K with.

I have had Barbaresco, actually it was one of the wines I tasted last night. I do usually prefer Barolo to Barbaresco but I do enjoy both and like everything.... it really depends on vineyard and vintages. I can think of wine styles that I typically dislike that I've had great wines from, and styles I usually love that I've been disappointed by. 

I hope you get to enjoy some new styles of wine! If I ever have a fantastic red Burgundy, I will think of you and remember the name and vintage. I have a habit nowadays of taking pictures of the labels on bottles I either really enjoyed or really hated so I can look back on my tasting notes and remember.


----------



## Kyokei

Speaking of wine.... does anyone else live near Starbucks that are now selling wine and craft beer? I saw this a few months ago at a Starbucks I occasionally stop by when I need a quick cup of coffee. I feel like nothing good can come of wine from a Starbucks, but morbid curiosity is getting to me.


----------



## Keren16

Kyokei said:


> I am glad I am not the only person who can't stand malls. People look at me like I am crazy when I mention that, especially since I do love shopping. I do love boutiques and department stores, but I prefer the less busy times. About two or three weeks ago I had to go to Bergdorfs on a Saturday for something and it was packed, I wondered what was going on! Then I remembered the day. Around the holidays gets very busy as well... I try to avoid the stores as much as possible during that time. I seem to remember Hermes not being so bad mid December, on a weekday afternoon, but by the time it became late afternoon (around 4:30 or 5pm) it was crowded as well.
> 
> I know I've mentioned this a while ago in here but I read an article about how millennials prefer spending money on experiences rather than material, luxury goods and believe it to be true in my experiences.... at least in the West. I am a millennial and see most other people my age taking vacations, going out very often, and having "experiences" rather than enjoying luxury brands. Many I know personally seem to even look down on luxury brands and the people who buy them... there is definitely a divide.
> 
> Though from my experience when I lived in Japan, many millennials loved luxury goods and shopping. I have also seen similar in South Korea.
> 
> Re: the comment about Barneys, I do like Barneys too especially for their niche perfume selection and have had a couple of great finds there even in RTW, but a lot of their items tend to be very trendy. You can find great things (one of my favorite skirts was found at Barneys!) but at those prices I'd rather buy the more classic pieces myself. I think Bergdorfs has the better selection. I've never been to NM but they are the same company so I assume the selection is similar.



I would not buy anything too far out at high prices.  Its a waste of money for limited use.  For my family & myself, Barneys is good for certain jeans & t shirts,  shoes, fragrances, etc.  Some of their clothing is classic though I prefer BG & NM better, too.  I  buy most of my skincare & fragrances at  Neimans & Bergdorf Goodman.  They are also great at finding something I want that's difficult to find.  
I'm sure you know what looks good on you & reflects your style.  That is most important!


----------



## Keren16

Kyokei said:


> Speaking of wine.... does anyone else live near Starbucks that are now selling wine and craft beer? I saw this a few months ago at a Starbucks I occasionally stop by when I need a quick cup of coffee. I feel like nothing good can come of wine from a Starbucks, but morbid curiosity is getting to me.



As stupid as this sounds, I like Starbucks Rice Crispy treats.  I'm embarrassed to admit it, but I did[emoji38].  I did not know about their wines.  Until I hear some feedback, I think I'll wait.  In case it's not good, I don't want to experience the after effects


----------



## Kyokei

Keren16 said:


> As stupid as this sounds, I like Starbucks Rice Crispy treats.  I'm embarrassed to admit it, but I did[emoji38].  I did not know about their wines.  Until I hear some feedback, I think I'll wait.  In case it's not good, I don't want to experience the after effects



I would pass on them, honestly.
I've never had the Rice Crispy treats there but I used to like that they carry some sugarfree flavors. They've recently discontinued most of them, though, which is disappointing. It was one of the reasons I would go there for coffee.
I am tempted to buy my own sugarfree flavors on the internet and take them with me when I grab coffee at places. I'm surprised more cafes haven't cashed in on having sugarfree flavors. Many people are concerned about the sugar levels in food and need to watch it nowadays.
I do have a "guilty pleasure restaurant" though, if I can even call it a restaurant. 



Keren16 said:


> I would not buy anything too far out at high prices.  Its a waste of money for limited use.  For my family & myself, Barneys is good for certain jeans & t shirts,  shoes, fragrances, etc.  Some of their clothing is classic though I prefer BG & NM better, too.  I  buy most of my skincare & fragrances at  Neimans & Bergdorf Goodman.  They are also great at finding something I want that's difficult to find.
> I'm sure you know what looks good on you & reflects your style.  That is most important!



I buy most of my shoes at Bergdorfs because I like the selection better and my SA is there. I prefer working with one SA who knows my style (and what I already have) and that I can count on for honest opinions and advice. Barneys carries Serge Lutens and Frederic Malle which is what I mainly buy there, plus the occasional dress or skirt. In general I find people at Bergdorfs to be more friendly but that is probably because I'm in the store more often so they know me better. I do head over to Barneys when I don't find what I am looking for at Bergdorfs. I haven't really had a bad experience at either store.


----------



## Keren16

Kyokei said:


> Brune et Blonde is indeed a Cote Rotie. If you prefer the lighter styles of Burgundy Pinot Noir, I can see why some Chateauneuf du Pape might be a miss for you. I also really like Vacqueyras. Of course, it really depends on the particular vineyard and vintage, as with anything else. For Burgundy Pinot Noir, I would love to one day try Domaine de la Romanee-Conti but I can't bring myself to buy a bottle of wine that I could buy a B or K with.
> 
> I have had Barbaresco, actually it was one of the wines I tasted last night. I do usually prefer Barolo to Barbaresco but I do enjoy both and like everything.... it really depends on vineyard and vintages. I can think of wine styles that I typically dislike that I've had great wines from, and styles I usually love that I've been disappointed by.
> 
> I hope you get to enjoy some new styles of wine! If I ever have a fantastic red Burgundy, I will think of you and remember the name and vintage. I have a habit nowadays of taking pictures of the labels on bottles I either really enjoyed or really hated so I can look back on my tasting notes and remember.



I had Vacqueyras.  Isn't Gigondas close by?  I don't remember much about them.  Are they from the southern part of France?
Other than Vosne Romanee, the closest Ive come to drinking a Romanee Conti is Romanee St Vivant (maybe incorrect spelling). Have you tried Richbourg?  I agree with you, a Kelly comes before buying a bottle of either of those two!
Is Barolo considered the King & Barbaresco the Queen (something like that)?  Now I'm thinking I should go back to my neighborhood Italian restaurant to try those wines. [emoji6]
I  recently started taking pictures of memorable wines also.  Makes sense.


----------



## Keren16

Kyokei said:


> I would pass on them, honestly.
> I've never had the Rice Crispy treats there but I used to like that they carry some sugarfree flavors. They've recently discontinued most of them, though, which is disappointing. It was one of the reasons I would go there for coffee.
> I am tempted to buy my own sugarfree flavors on the internet and take them with me when I grab coffee at places. I'm surprised more cafes haven't cashed in on having sugarfree flavors. Many people are concerned about the sugar levels in food and need to watch it nowadays.
> I do have a "guilty pleasure restaurant" though, if I can even call it a restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> I buy most of my shoes at Bergdorfs because I like the selection better and my SA is there. I prefer working with one SA who knows my style (and what I already have) and that I can count on for honest opinions and advice. Barneys carries Serge Lutens and Frederic Malle which is what I mainly buy there, plus the occasional dress or skirt. In general I find people at Bergdorfs to be more friendly but that is probably because I'm in the store more often so they know me better. I do head over to Barneys when I don't find what I am looking for at Bergdorfs. I haven't really had a bad experience at either store.



We have several Starbucks in my neighborhood which are popular.  I don't go much. Are their coffees good?  I like cordatito or cafe con leche which are Cuban style coffees characteristic in south Florida where I live.  Im not Cuban.  I love them anyway.  Sometimes with a pastry.  We also have a health foods restaurant nearby that serves good coffees.


----------



## Keren16

Kyokei said:


> I would pass on them, honestly.
> I've never had the Rice Crispy treats there but I used to like that they carry some sugarfree flavors. They've recently discontinued most of them, though, which is disappointing. It was one of the reasons I would go there for coffee.
> I am tempted to buy my own sugarfree flavors on the internet and take them with me when I grab coffee at places. I'm surprised more cafes haven't cashed in on having sugarfree flavors. Many people are concerned about the sugar levels in food and need to watch it nowadays.
> I do have a "guilty pleasure restaurant" though, if I can even call it a restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> I buy most of my shoes at Bergdorfs because I like the selection better and my SA is there. I prefer working with one SA who knows my style (and what I already have) and that I can count on for honest opinions and advice. Barneys carries Serge Lutens and Frederic Malle which is what I mainly buy there, plus the occasional dress or skirt. In general I find people at Bergdorfs to be more friendly but that is probably because I'm in the store more often so they know me better. I do head over to Barneys when I don't find what I am looking for at Bergdorfs. I haven't really had a bad experience at either store.



I like Bergdorfs also for their good selection of shoes & helpful SA's.  Have you bought any of the Hermes scarves they sell?  I have in the past.  Not sure what the current inventory is like.
I bought Serge Lutens fragrances from Barneys.  The Frederic Malle I own came from SAKS, Miami.
It always helps to have nice sales associate.  I like to please them, as you do also, for their honest opinions & the time they take to make us happy with our purchases.


----------



## Keren16

MrsOwen3 said:


> I've had my card number used numerous times and caught it fairly quickly. I wasn't liable for anything of course. Now I would prefer they declined more and verified purchases especially if they let a 5 figure charge go through at H. I really do not rack up those kind of purchases often. Perhaps because it was immediately refunded the didn't check but I would rather deal with the hassle of getting things approved than dealing with fraudulent charges!



Most of the time, the credit card company calls me to verify questionable purchases.  I find the fraudulent charges after it's been done.  Recently, I receive a text first to verify I made the charge.  If I'm going to make a large purchase or go out of town, I let the cc bank know.  I too prefer the charge be declined until its verified by myself or an authorized user on the account.  Another situation I've encountered is a call from the company telling me a new card will be issued.  The reason was a business records were compromised & many credit card numbers were on file.


----------



## Kyokei

Keren16 said:


> I had Vacqueyras.  Isn't Gigondas close by?  I don't remember much about them.  Are they from the southern part of France?
> Other than Vosne Romanee, the closest Ive come to drinking a Romanee Conti is Romanee St Vivant (maybe incorrect spelling). Have you tried Richbourg?  I agree with you, a Kelly comes before buying a bottle of either of those two!
> Is Barolo considered the King & Barbaresco the Queen (something like that)?  Now I'm thinking I should go back to my neighborhood Italian restaurant to try those wines. [emoji6]
> I  recently started taking pictures of memorable wines also.  Makes sense.



Yes. Vacqueyras, Gigondas, Chateauneuf du Pape are all Southern Rhone AOC appellations. If you mean the $16k Henri Jayer Richebourg Grand Cru I have never tried it and probably never will in my lifetime. I will invest in lifetime pieces like B or K but those are pretty steep for a wine that I will inevitably drink. I did have a Richebourg once (that was much cheaper in comparison ) for a very special occasion and it was wonderful. I remember that day fondly. This was right around the time I was just getting really into wine so maybe I didn't appreciate it as much as I would now.

Barolo is usually considered the King of Italian wines, yes! I’d say Brunello is up there too, though Barolos are great. I tend to like the slightly older ones the best. There is actually an Italian wine restaurant right near one of my favorite restaurants. This restaurant does not have a good wine list at all (it is a Japanese restaurant so their wines are a bit mediocre) so often I will head for wine at the Italian place after eating there.



Keren16 said:


> We have several Starbucks in my neighborhood which are popular.  I don't go much. Are their coffees good?  I like cordatito or cafe con leche which are Cuban style coffees characteristic in south Florida where I live.  Im not Cuban.  I love them anyway.  Sometimes with a pastry.  We also have a health foods restaurant nearby that serves good coffees.



I wouldn't say the coffee is great but it is convenient sometimes. I will go other places first that have a better coffee selection but sometimes it comes down to location. I dislike their Pike Place (the default coffee), but I like very bitter and strong coffee so the Dark Roast is a bit better in my opinion. I don't drink milk and don't put sugar in my coffee so the taste of the black coffee/espresso is important to me.

There is a coffee place by Hermes that my SA recommended to me that I've been meaning to check out.



Keren16 said:


> I like Bergdorfs also for their good selection of shoes & helpful SA's.  Have you bought any of the Hermes scarves they sell?  I have in the past.  Not sure what the current inventory is like.
> I bought Serge Lutens fragrances from Barneys.  The Frederic Malle I own came from SAKS, Miami.
> It always helps to have nice sales associate.  I like to please them, as you do also, for their honest opinions & the time they take to make us happy with our purchases.



I haven't purchased any H scarves from Bergdorfs since I really like shopping with my SA who gives honest opinions about the scarves. We have similar scarf taste most of the time and they are the best when it comes to knowing what will look great on me. Even options I would have never considered, I am surprised by.

I have a couple of great SAs that I work with at different brands but my H SA and my shoe SA at BG really are phenomenal so I stick to them. I remember you asking about Clive Christian... I actually have a great SA there too, she is always so sweet and I sometimes visit the counter to say hello even if I'm not buying. If I don't really connect with any SA at a brand then I will just buy from whoever is there.


----------



## eagle1002us

Kyokei said:


> I would pass on them, honestly.
> I've never had the Rice Crispy treats there but I used to like that they carry some sugarfree flavors. They've recently discontinued most of them, though, which is disappointing. It was one of the reasons I would go there for coffee.
> I am tempted to buy my own sugarfree flavors on the internet and take them with me when I grab coffee at places. I'm surprised more cafes haven't cashed in on having sugarfree flavors. Many people are concerned about the sugar levels in food and need to watch it nowadays.
> I do have a "guilty pleasure restaurant" though, if I can even call it a restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> I buy most of my shoes at Bergdorfs because I like the selection better and my SA is there. I prefer working with one SA who knows my style (and what I already have) and that I can count on for honest opinions and advice. Barneys carries Serge Lutens and Frederic Malle which is what I mainly buy there, plus the occasional dress or skirt. In general I find people at Bergdorfs to be more friendly but that is probably because I'm in the store more often so they know me better. I do head over to Barneys when I don't find what I am looking for at Bergdorfs. I haven't really had a bad experience at either store.


A common sugar substitute, aspartame, concerns some people.


----------



## eagle1002us

Keren16 said:


> We have several Starbucks in my neighborhood which are popular.  I don't go much. Are their coffees good?  I like cordatito or cafe con leche which are Cuban style coffees characteristic in south Florida where I live.  Im not Cuban.  I love them anyway.  Sometimes with a pastry.  We also have a health foods restaurant nearby that serves good coffees.


YES!  Cafe con leche is great.  I drink it if I can find it in Miami when I'm there.   Does Miami Beach Starbucks have it?


----------



## nicole0612

Kyokei said:


> Speaking of wine.... does anyone else live near Starbucks that are now selling wine and craft beer? I saw this a few months ago at a Starbucks I occasionally stop by when I need a quick cup of coffee. I feel like nothing good can come of wine from a Starbucks, but morbid curiosity is getting to me.



I live near 3 of these establishments. The small plates and ETOH are not too impressive, but the atmosphere is a bit nicer for sitting with a coffee. I actually love their veggie brown rice bowls for a quick lunch, as they have two Starbucks INSIDE my workplace (a hospital) and another on the same block.







Kyokei said:


> I would pass on them, honestly.
> I've never had the Rice Crispy treats there but I used to like that they carry some sugarfree flavors. They've recently discontinued most of them, though, which is disappointing. It was one of the reasons I would go there for coffee.
> I am tempted to buy my own sugarfree flavors on the internet and take them with me when I grab coffee at places. I'm surprised more cafes haven't cashed in on having sugarfree flavors. Many people are concerned about the sugar levels in food and need to watch it nowadays.
> I do have a "guilty pleasure restaurant" though, if I can even call it a restaurant. .



I like to bring little travel size flavored stevia drops in my purse. The nozzle fits inside the mouth hole of a coffee cup. I like nunaturals stevia drops best, but they do not have a travel size so I use SweetLeaf mini liquid stevia droppers.



(Similar size stevia drops container, my purse is in the bedroom with my light-sleeping husband).


----------



## Kyokei

eagle1002us said:


> A common sugar substitute, aspartame, concerns some people.



Ah yes, I'm aware of that. But they still carry the cinnamon and vanilla flavors but discontinued caramel and hazelnut.

Oh well, I really only go there every so often when it is the only convenient place to get coffee in the area. A lot of other places have better tasting coffee to drink black.


----------



## Kyokei

nicole0612 said:


> I live near 3 of these establishments. The small plates and ETOH are not too impressive, but the atmosphere is a bit nicer for sitting with a coffee. I actually love their veggie brown rice bowls for a quick lunch, as they have two Starbucks INSIDE my workplace (a hospital) and another on the same block.
> 
> View attachment 3497959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to bring little travel size flavored stevia drops in my purse. The nozzle fits inside the mouth hole of a coffee cup. I like nunaturals stevia drops best, but they do not have a travel size so I use SweetLeaf mini liquid stevia droppers.
> 
> View attachment 3497961
> 
> (Similar size stevia drops container, my purse is in the bedroom with my light-sleeping husband).



That is a smart idea, thanks for sharing! I am often by one of those Starbucks evening locations and like the atmosphere better but have only had regular coffee there. I used to be a very big fan of another local coffee shop but because of reasons I won't get into here no longer go there. I miss their coffee a lot though; it was great. They had many different roasts and my favorites tasted great as is.


----------



## nicole0612

Kyokei said:


> That is a smart idea, thanks for sharing! I am often by one of those Starbucks evening locations and like the atmosphere better but have only had regular coffee there. I used to be a very big fan of another local coffee shop but because of reasons I won't get into here no longer go there. I miss their coffee a lot though; it was great. They had many different roasts and my favorites tasted great as is.



I can completely relate. There are a couple of places I used to love going to, but due to a bad experience or poor treatment I can no longer go and enjoy myself. I have had a few moments where I consider going in, but I have such a bad taste in my mouth that I know I would not enjoy it. For me, the atmosphere and how I feel somewhere is much more important than the food (or clothing, accessories, bags etc) I can get there.


----------



## Kyokei

nicole0612 said:


> I can completely relate. There are a couple of places I used to love going to, but due to a bad experience or poor treatment I can no longer go and enjoy myself. I have had a few moments where I consider going in, but I have such a bad taste in my mouth that I know I would not enjoy it. For me, the atmosphere and how I feel somewhere is much more important than the food (or clothing, accessories, bags etc) I can get there.



Same here. If it is just one person but the rest of the staff is fine, I can avoid that person. But sometimes it is an issue with the management or just poor service all around and I won't go back. It's sad when you see it happen in a place you once loved. There are some brands I don't shop at because I disagree with their sales tactics, one being a product that I once was a fan of. There are more than enough places that make me feel happy about being there to bother with the few that don't.


----------



## nicole0612

Kyokei said:


> Same here. If it is just one person but the rest of the staff is fine, I can avoid that person. But sometimes it is an issue with the management or just poor service all around and I won't go back. It's sad when you see it happen in a place you once loved. There are some brands I don't shop at because I disagree with their sales tactics, one being a product that I once was a fan of. There are more than enough places that make me feel happy about being there to bother with the few that don't.



I completely agree, though if I really love a brand, be it for food or fashion, I am certainly willing to go to a less convenient location if the atmosphere is more relaxing or welcoming. I like a low key environment in general, but I do appreciate knowledgable and efficient assistance by staff, and friendliness is great, but only if it is sincere (or close enough to fool me, I suppose).


----------



## EmileH

Oh gosh. You guys were busy overnight. 

Wine: I love Italian wines. For anyone in Philadelphia you must go to panorama wine bar on front street and buy a flight called the Italian stallions. It's very Philadelphia.

Sweeteners: I'm not super careful about additives in my foods and I drank sugar free beverages forever. A few years back I decided that a teaspoon of sugar was better than any chemical. 

Shoes: bergdorfs has the most amazing shoe department. I'm lucky that I don't go there often. I would be broke. I like that they carry a variety of heel heights. I'm feeling a bit overloaded on shoes at the moment. But I could probably use some attractive snow boots for winter. 

I'm so excited that my dress is coming in. I'm going Saturday to make sure it fits. There might be another surprise waiting for me as well. [emoji16]


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh gosh. You guys were busy overnight.
> 
> Wine: I love Italian wines. For anyone in Philadelphia you must go to panorama wine bar on front street and buy a flight called the Italian stallions. It's very Philadelphia.
> 
> Sweeteners: I'm not super careful about additives in my foods and I drank sugar free beverages forever. A few years back I decided that a teaspoon of sugar was better than any chemical.
> 
> Shoes: bergdorfs has the most amazing shoe department. I'm lucky that I don't go there often. I would be broke. I like that they carry a variety of heel heights. I'm feeling a bit overloaded on shoes at the moment. But I could probably use some attractive snow boots for winter.
> 
> I'm so excited that my dress is coming in. I'm going Saturday to make sure it fits. There might be another surprise waiting for me as well. [emoji16]



Next time I'm in Philadelphia, I will check that out!

Bergdorfs shoe department is indeed dangerous. A little less so than H for me, but it's up there.

I'd love to hear more about your dress (and the surprise) when it comes in.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

HappyThursday, Cafe!
Things look good from the Philadelphia Art Museum's west entrance.


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3498364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyThursday, Cafe!
> Things look good from the Philadelphia Art Museum's west entrance.



Great photo. I spent many a summer's afternoons lounging in the azalea garden. 

Crazy story about what happened at rouge. One of my other favorite spots. Not good.


----------



## gracekelly

My goodness, PbP was right!  Very chatty last night!
My favorite fraudulent charge was someone who got a hold of my AmEX and was buying train tickets in Italy and booking hotels on the Riviera.  Sounded like a great trip, too bad I wasn't the one going.  The CC caught it ASAP and the culprits never got to enjoy any of it.   My least favorite fraudulent mishap was I was standing at the register at the Hermes boutique in Palm Beach and the SA told me my AmEx was rejected!  Whaaaat?  I had no notifications from the CC company and was clueless, not to mention upset and mad.  I used another card for the purchase and as soon as I returned to my mom's home, I called the CC company.  They had put a hold on my card because of suspected fraudulent activity and neglected to inform me.  I was upset because that was the card linked to my airline ticket.  I managed to get them to re-instate the card until I returned home after telling them my exact travel plans and time of arrival at home.  Whew!   It is scary out there and the only good news is that you are not responsible for the charges.  I always make sure to notify the CC  company when and where I am taking a trip so I don't get any rude surprises.   I

RE avoiding distasteful retail experiences:  We used to have a very nice ladies retail boutique that had great things and in-house alterations.  The SA worked on commission and were beyond pushy.  I finally said "no mas" and never went back.  The last thing you want is buying an expensive garment that you really don't like and will never wear.

PbP:  Very guilty of using artificial sweeteners in tea and oatmeal.  Managed to wean myself to black coffee.  On the whole I totally agree with you that these things are a bunch of chemicals and feel that way about margarine, and that has not been purchased in decades.  I use butter for baking, cooking, and eating.


----------



## nicole0612

I tend to get a lot of fraudulent charges on my card, despite having "fraud protection", which only seems to work to prevent me from using my own card online.  I have experienced numerous occasions where I purchased an item online, the charge was placed and then soon after declined due to the "fraud alert", which would cause the purchase to be cancelled.  Then my card would be restricted due to the "fraud alert" so that I could not repurchase before waiting on hold to talk to a representative at the credit card company and verify all of the personal information about myself that I can never remember. What a headache.  
Now I have reset my account notifications to send me an email, text me AND give a phone call when a purchase triggers a fraud alert, so that I can approve the charge in time (they give a very short window) so that the account is not suspended. In reality this is how it has worked: I get the text 99% of the time, 3/4 of the time I get the email and 1/4 of the time I get the phone call (this only happens for expensive international purchases - 2 times with online purchases: Hermes bag on Vestiare Collective and Cartier diamond earrings purchased from Vancouver, Canada.  It did not happen for a $4,000 purchase in Italy, but I was physically there to swipe the card, so maybe that makes a difference).
I still get about 4 fraudulent charges per year on my card somehow.  The company sends us a new card, but then it happens again. Luckily my husband checks the credit card report, but it is a bit embarrassing when he goes down the list to verify the purchases with me and asks, "What is xxxxxx?" ... "And what is xxxx?" because most of the time I have no idea what the purchase is (I shop a ton using Amazon prime for convenience instead of going to the store, like 4-5 items per day), or it is a super goofy store name from Ebay or Amazon that makes him laugh at me. 
The biggest fraudulent attempted purchase was airline tickets from someone who was at the airport at that time.  We got a call for that one and declined the charge.  I wonder if anything happened to the person? The weirdest one was some Asian condiment store in California for $15 or $20.  What is even the point of risking jail time for $15?


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> I tend to get a lot of fraudulent charges on my card, despite having "fraud protection", which only seems to work to prevent me from using my own card online.  I have experienced numerous occasions where I purchased an item online, the charge was placed and then soon after declined due to the "fraud alert", which would cause the purchase to be cancelled.  Then my card would be restricted due to the "fraud alert" so that I could not repurchase before waiting on hold to talk to a representative at the credit card company and verify all of the personal information about myself that I can never remember. What a headache.
> Now I have reset my account notifications to send me an email, text me AND give a phone call when a purchase triggers a fraud alert, so that I can approve the charge in time (they give a very short window) so that the account is not suspended. In reality this is how it has worked: I get the text 99% of the time, 3/4 of the time I get the email and 1/4 of the time I get the phone call (this only happens for expensive international purchases - 2 times with online purchases: Hermes bag on Vestiare Collective and Cartier diamond earrings purchased from Vancouver, Canada.  It did not happen for a $4,000 purchase in Italy, but I was physically there to swipe the card, so maybe that makes a difference).
> I still get about 4 fraudulent charges per year on my card somehow.  The company sends us a new card, but then it happens again. Luckily my husband checks the credit card report, but it is a bit embarrassing when he goes down the list to verify the purchases with me and asks, "What is xxxxxx?" ... "And what is xxxx?" because most of the time I have no idea what the purchase is (I shop a ton using Amazon prime for convenience instead of going to the store, like 4-5 items per day), or it is a super goofy store name from Ebay or Amazon that makes him laugh at me.
> The biggest fraudulent attempted purchase was airline tickets from someone who was at the airport at that time.  We got a call for that one and declined the charge.  I wonder if anything happened to the person? The weirdest one was some Asian condiment store in California for $15 or $20.  What is even the point of risking jail time for $15?


The little charges are the ones that they hope will sneak by under the radar.  I had a few of these recently and called the CC company when i was reviewing my charges online.  You have to stay on top of your card and watch for things like this.  The scammers realize the big charges will trigger the CC company to take a look.  The CC people do look at your history.  When I first starting putting online large purchases on the cards, they called me and since I spoke with them etc. it doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> The little charges are the ones that they hope will sneak by under the radar.  I had a few of these recently and called the CC company when i was reviewing my charges online.  You have to stay on top of your card and watch for things like this.  The scammers realize the big charges will trigger the CC company to take a look.  The CC people do look at your history.  When I first starting putting online large purchases on the cards, they called me and since I spoke with them etc. it doesn't happen anymore.



Ah that makes sense! The little charges can sneak through very easily.


----------



## Kyokei

My CC company is very good at notifying me. They even call me whenever I leave a tip over about 40% somewhere to make sure it is real.


----------



## Kyokei

gracekelly said:


> My goodness, PbP was right!  Very chatty last night!
> My favorite fraudulent charge was someone who got a hold of my AmEX and was buying train tickets in Italy and booking hotels on the Riviera.  Sounded like a great trip, too bad I wasn't the one going.  The CC caught it ASAP and the culprits never got to enjoy any of it.   My least favorite fraudulent mishap was I was standing at the register at the Hermes boutique in Palm Beach and the SA told me my AmEx was rejected!  Whaaaat?  I had no notifications from the CC company and was clueless, not to mention upset and mad.  I used another card for the purchase and as soon as I returned to my mom's home, I called the CC company.  They had put a hold on my card because of suspected fraudulent activity and neglected to inform me.  I was upset because that was the card linked to my airline ticket.  I managed to get them to re-instate the card until I returned home after telling them my exact travel plans and time of arrival at home.  Whew!   It is scary out there and the only good news is that you are not responsible for the charges.  I always make sure to notify the CC  company when and where I am taking a trip so I don't get any rude surprises.   I
> 
> RE avoiding distasteful retail experiences:  We used to have a very nice ladies retail boutique that had great things and in-house alterations.  The SA worked on commission and were beyond pushy.  I finally said "no mas" and never went back.  The last thing you want is buying an expensive garment that you really don't like and will never wear.
> 
> PbP:  Very guilty of using artificial sweeteners in tea and oatmeal.  Managed to wean myself to black coffee.  On the whole I totally agree with you that these things are a bunch of chemicals and feel that way about margarine, and that has not been purchased in decades.  I use butter for baking, cooking, and eating.



I hate those kind of pushy SAs. Or the kind that instantly act like your best friend in order to upsell you but are rude when you aren't interested. There are two stores in particular that stand out to me, and for both of them, it's every single location I've shopped in so I am sure it has something to do with the company's sale tactics and commission structure rather than the SAs themselves. I looked online for information about these stores and there is a lot out there. One makes quite a mediocre product (in my opinion) so I am fine avoiding but another is a brand I used to really like. I dealt with the SAs for a few times but then I just couldn't do it anymore.


----------



## prepster

Kyokei said:


> I don't recall every trying one. I must admit I usually drink old world on my free time, but do try to venture out and try a lot of new things, especially if I am drinking at a wine bar with better new world selections. Is there a particular one you'd recommend?
> 
> I did try a wine a while ago from New York that I surprisingly really liked.... it was a Cabernet Franc and done in French style. Sadly, it was only one vintage that I liked.... tried another vintage and it was terrible especially in comparison.



Norton is dark with big fruity flavors and firm acidity.  Very Bordeaux-like.  No grass, herb, hard acids, astringency, or tongue-wrenching tannin. No-fuss to drink and ages really nicely.  I am not sure how easy it is to get, but Chrysalis Vineyards has a 2014 Norton called Locksley Reserve for under $40.  Virginia has some really nice Petit Verdot wines too.  I am amazed at the quality of wines now from all over the US.


----------



## prepster

kathydep said:


> I spoke to the Managing Director of the store today, she sent me an email that she wanted to talk so I called. Basically, she said that my SA said what she said was for the simple reason that she wanted the sale. Also she said that the store does not get much Constance but assured me that I will get one. When? That I dont know. She asked me about what I want so hopefully that's a good sign. I told her swift, gave her a few color and hardware combo and specifically said no contrast stitching, rose jaipur and rose sakura (not my style). We had a long pleasant conversation about leathers which was quite nice and I appreciate that she took the time to address my concern.



Yay! Way to go.


----------



## Kyokei

prepster said:


> Norton is dark with big fruity flavors and firm acidity.  Very Bordeaux-like.  No grass, herb, hard acids, astringency, or tongue-wrenching tannin. No-fuss to drink and ages really nicely.  I am not sure how easy it is to get, but Chrysalis Vineyards has a 2014 Norton called Locksley Reserve for under $40.  Virginia has some really nice Petit Verdot wines too.  I am amazed at the quality of wines now from all over the US.



Sounds very interesting. I too have been impressed by some US wines lately. If nothing else, I love trying new things. I will try to look for this one.


----------



## Keren16

Kyokei said:


> Yes. Vacqueyras, Gigondas, Chateauneuf du Pape are all Southern Rhone AOC appellations. If you mean the $16k Henri Jayer Richebourg Grand Cru I have never tried it and probably never will in my lifetime. I will invest in lifetime pieces like B or K but those are pretty steep for a wine that I will inevitably drink. I did have a Richebourg once (that was much cheaper in comparison ) for a very special occasion and it was wonderful. I remember that day fondly. This was right around the time I was just getting really into wine so maybe I didn't appreciate it as much as I would now.
> 
> Barolo is usually considered the King of Italian wines, yes! I’d say Brunello is up there too, though Barolos are great. I tend to like the slightly older ones the best. There is actually an Italian wine restaurant right near one of my favorite restaurants. This restaurant does not have a good wine list at all (it is a Japanese restaurant so their wines are a bit mediocre) so often I will head for wine at the Italian place after eating there.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say the coffee is great but it is convenient sometimes. I will go other places first that have a better coffee selection but sometimes it comes down to location. I dislike their Pike Place (the default coffee), but I like very bitter and strong coffee so the Dark Roast is a bit better in my opinion. I don't drink milk and don't put sugar in my coffee so the taste of the black coffee/espresso is important to me.
> 
> There is a coffee place by Hermes that my SA recommended to me that I've been meaning to check out.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't purchased any H scarves from Bergdorfs since I really like shopping with my SA who gives honest opinions about the scarves. We have similar scarf taste most of the time and they are the best when it comes to knowing what will look great on me. Even options I would have never considered, I am surprised by.
> 
> I have a couple of great SAs that I work with at different brands but my H SA and my shoe SA at BG really are phenomenal so I stick to them. I remember you asking about Clive Christian... I actually have a great SA there too, she is always so sweet and I sometimes visit the counter to say hello even if I'm not buying. If I don't really connect with any SA at a brand then I will just buy from whoever is there.



I shop impulsively for some things.  I call the SA  I work with at my  local Hermes boutique first.   She knows I am looking for a B or another K or maybe a Constance.  A SO was suggested.  I'm thinking about placing one.  I have bought so much Hermes the past two or three years.  Bags, slg's scarves , shawls, & a pair of shoes.  I want to be more deliberate for the next large price purchase.  I have great SA's at other stores in various departments and stay with them. They let me know when certain things come into the store I might be interested in.  I've been shopping for a while and know it's a matter of developing a good interaction with a SA.  It may not be immediately.


----------



## Keren16

nicole0612 said:


> I tend to get a lot of fraudulent charges on my card, despite having "fraud protection", which only seems to work to prevent me from using my own card online.  I have experienced numerous occasions where I purchased an item online, the charge was placed and then soon after declined due to the "fraud alert", which would cause the purchase to be cancelled.  Then my card would be restricted due to the "fraud alert" so that I could not repurchase before waiting on hold to talk to a representative at the credit card company and verify all of the personal information about myself that I can never remember. What a headache.
> Now I have reset my account notifications to send me an email, text me AND give a phone call when a purchase triggers a fraud alert, so that I can approve the charge in time (they give a very short window) so that the account is not suspended. In reality this is how it has worked: I get the text 99% of the time, 3/4 of the time I get the email and 1/4 of the time I get the phone call (this only happens for expensive international purchases - 2 times with online purchases: Hermes bag on Vestiare Collective and Cartier diamond earrings purchased from Vancouver, Canada.  It did not happen for a $4,000 purchase in Italy, but I was physically there to swipe the card, so maybe that makes a difference).
> I still get about 4 fraudulent charges per year on my card somehow.  The company sends us a new card, but then it happens again. Luckily my husband checks the credit card report, but it is a bit embarrassing when he goes down the list to verify the purchases with me and asks, "What is xxxxxx?" ... "And what is xxxx?" because most of the time I have no idea what the purchase is (I shop a ton using Amazon prime for convenience instead of going to the store, like 4-5 items per day), or it is a super goofy store name from Ebay or Amazon that makes him laugh at me.
> The biggest fraudulent attempted purchase was airline tickets from someone who was at the airport at that time.  We got a call for that one and declined the charge.  I wonder if anything happened to the person? The weirdest one was some Asian condiment store in California for $15 or $20.  What is even the point of risking jail time for $15?



I have never had a card declined for an online purchase.  I have a mac computer & an iPhone.  Do they have good fraud protection?  Once I received a bogus email from my bank asking me to verify certain information which I did.  It did not seem right and I called the bank.  They told me it was not how they verify that information & to forward the email to their fraud department which I did.  I would be interested who these people or organizations are & how they obtain the ability to get into our emails or accounts.  It's never been revealed to me.  I sure there are reasons.


----------



## Keren16

eagle1002us said:


> YES!  Cafe con leche is great.  I drink it if I can find it in Miami when I'm there.   Does Miami Beach Starbucks have it?



I'm not sure if there is actual cafe con leche at the Starbucks in Miami. They may use a different coffee roast.  Typical Cuban beans are Pilon, Bustello, & some other local beans.  Starbucks may use their own beans.  I will check next time I'm in there.  The wording is different for the same thing.  Like macchiato, etc.   Caffecito & espresso are the same.  Colada is a large caffecito.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh gosh. You guys were busy overnight.
> 
> Wine: I love Italian wines. For anyone in Philadelphia you must go to panorama wine bar on front street and buy a flight called the Italian stallions. It's very Philadelphia.
> 
> Sweeteners: I'm not super careful about additives in my foods and I drank sugar free beverages forever. A few years back I decided that a teaspoon of sugar was better than any chemical.
> 
> Shoes: bergdorfs has the most amazing shoe department. I'm lucky that I don't go there often. I would be broke. I like that they carry a variety of heel heights. I'm feeling a bit overloaded on shoes at the moment. But I could probably use some attractive snow boots for winter.
> 
> I'm so excited that my dress is coming in. I'm going Saturday to make sure it fits. There might be another surprise waiting for me as well. [emoji16]



I lived in Philadelphia several years ago.  My husband is from the area (I'm from NY).  I remember thinking the food was great.  It was a different time in our lives.  Basically trying lots of restaurants that since closed & learning about wines.  The Italian area in south Philly had good, basic comfort food.  We went with friends.  Each of us had our favorite restaurant.


----------



## Keren16

eagle1002us said:


> A common sugar substitute, aspartame, concerns some people.



I have been told aspartame may have side effects.
I try to stay away from artificial sweeteners.


----------



## Keren16

prepster said:


> Norton is dark with big fruity flavors and firm acidity.  Very Bordeaux-like.  No grass, herb, hard acids, astringency, or tongue-wrenching tannin. No-fuss to drink and ages really nicely.  I am not sure how easy it is to get, but Chrysalis Vineyards has a 2014 Norton called Locksley Reserve for under $40.  Virginia has some really nice Petit Verdot wines too.  I am amazed at the quality of wines now from all over the US.



I have a friend who lives in Virginia & Miami Beach &  bought a farm near UVa.  She was describing the wines grown in that area.  I tend to associate American wines with California & Oregon.  There are many more regions than I realize producing good quality wines


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh gosh. You guys were busy overnight.
> 
> Wine: I love Italian wines. For anyone in Philadelphia you must go to panorama wine bar on front street and buy a flight called the Italian stallions. It's very Philadelphia.
> 
> Sweeteners: I'm not super careful about additives in my foods and I drank sugar free beverages forever. A few years back I decided that a teaspoon of sugar was better than any chemical.
> 
> Shoes: bergdorfs has the most amazing shoe department. I'm lucky that I don't go there often. I would be broke. I like that they carry a variety of heel heights. I'm feeling a bit overloaded on shoes at the moment. But I could probably use some attractive snow boots for winter.
> 
> I'm so excited that my dress is coming in. I'm going Saturday to make sure it fits. There might be another surprise waiting for me as well. [emoji16]



I stopped using artificial sweeteners a while ago.  I found it made me hungrier.  I find a little sugar satiating.  I love desserts.  As much as I like sugar, I do not care for it in coffee or tea.

I don't buy as many shoes as I did.  The lifestyle where I live is casual.  My most recent boot purchase were Chanel rain boots from NM.  Does that count?

Good luck with your dress.  Best wishes for a nice surprise!


----------



## Keren16

gracekelly said:


> My goodness, PbP was right!  Very chatty last night!
> My favorite fraudulent charge was someone who got a hold of my AmEX and was buying train tickets in Italy and booking hotels on the Riviera.  Sounded like a great trip, too bad I wasn't the one going.  The CC caught it ASAP and the culprits never got to enjoy any of it.   My least favorite fraudulent mishap was I was standing at the register at the Hermes boutique in Palm Beach and the SA told me my AmEx was rejected!  Whaaaat?  I had no notifications from the CC company and was clueless, not to mention upset and mad.  I used another card for the purchase and as soon as I returned to my mom's home, I called the CC company.  They had put a hold on my card because of suspected fraudulent activity and neglected to inform me.  I was upset because that was the card linked to my airline ticket.  I managed to get them to re-instate the card until I returned home after telling them my exact travel plans and time of arrival at home.  Whew!   It is scary out there and the only good news is that you are not responsible for the charges.  I always make sure to notify the CC  company when and where I am taking a trip so I don't get any rude surprises.   I
> 
> RE avoiding distasteful retail experiences:  We used to have a very nice ladies retail boutique that had great things and in-house alterations.  The SA worked on commission and were beyond pushy.  I finally said "no mas" and never went back.  The last thing you want is buying an expensive garment that you really don't like and will never wear.
> 
> PbP:  Very guilty of using artificial sweeteners in tea and oatmeal.  Managed to wean myself to black coffee.  On the whole I totally agree with you that these things are a bunch of chemicals and feel that way about margarine, and that has not been purchased in decades.  I use butter for baking, cooking, and eating.



It can be uncomfortable when the cc is declined.  It has not happened to me recently.  Usually I get a text to verify my purchase.  My current credit cards do not have a chip.  Is it safer with one?  I use Apple Pay for convenience.  It's not accepted yet at many places.  Like you, if I'm doing something outside my normal pattern of spending, I inform the cc company.  

Related to credit card charges, I put the card to a lot of use the past six months on repairs to my car.  I hope she is appreciative[emoji600]


----------



## eagle1002us

Keren16 said:


> I have been told aspartame may have side effects.
> I try to stay away from artificial sweeteners.


Yes, it does.  One summer I was writing a paper and consumed maybe 8-10 big McD's diet cokes.   I never got into that drink to speak of, was more of a latte drinker.  The next summer and afterwards I got to the point where I drank a lot fewer of them, interspersed with large glasses of ice water.  Doc said try to cut out aspartame.  Another doc (different specialty) said the same (I loved diet cherry cola).  Once in a while I have a cherry cola.


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> I stopped using artificial sweeteners a while ago.  I found it made me hungrier.  I find a little sugar satiating.  I love desserts.  As much as I like sugar, I do not care for it in coffee or tea.
> 
> I don't buy as many shoes as I did.  The lifestyle where I live is casual.  My most recent boot purchase were Chanel rain boots from NM.  Does that count?
> 
> Good luck with your dress.  Best wishes for a nice surprise!



Thank you!! Rain boots definitely count!


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you!! Rain boots definitely count!



Many thanks [emoji8]


----------



## eagle1002us

Keren16 said:


> I stopped using artificial sweeteners a while ago.  I found it made me hungrier.  I find a little sugar satiating.  I love desserts.  As much as I like sugar, I do not care for it in coffee or tea.
> 
> I don't buy as many shoes as I did.  The lifestyle where I live is casual.  My most recent boot purchase were Chanel rain boots from NM.  Does that count?
> 
> Good luck with your dress.  Best wishes for a nice surprise!


It rains in Fla a fair amount, right?  Then you need rain boots.  Problem solved.


----------



## Kyokei

I am already dreading the weather forecast for the next two days.


----------



## nicole0612

Keren16 said:


> I have never had a card declined for an online purchase.  I have a mac computer & an iPhone.  Do they have good fraud protection?  Once I received a bogus email from my bank asking me to verify certain information which I did.  It did not seem right and I called the bank.  They told me it was not how they verify that information & to forward the email to their fraud department which I did.  I would be interested who these people or organizations are & how they obtain the ability to get into our emails or accounts.  It's never been revealed to me.  I sure there are reasons.



The same thing has happened to me multiple times! It is such a creepy, invasive feeling that people are out there with schemes like this. I figured out quickly not to call them back, but one time I was tricked. I got a letter from my credit card stating that "John Smith" (some named individual) had opened an account using my name and that if I wanted to dispute this to call the 1-800 number listed. When I called, a representative from the credit card answered and asked me to verify my info. I gave him my cc number, my name and was starting to give him my birthdate before I suddenly got a weird feeling. I put him on speaker phone and my husband came over. He told me to hang up the phone. He called the 1-800 number on the back of the card and we were told that this was a scam and to never call a number on a letter no matter who it is from, always call the card/bank directly. This letter from my "credit card" came with the same letter background, letterhead and logos that the real letters that my credit card sends to me  (for example when they are notifying me of some little policy change). I fell for this scam because 2 people HAVE actually tried to open accounts in my name in the past, so I was in such a rush to stop the fraud that I fell right into their hands, exactly as intended.


----------



## nicole0612

Keren16 said:


> I have never had a card declined for an online purchase.  I have a mac computer & an iPhone.  Do they have good fraud protection?  Once I received a bogus email from my bank asking me to verify certain information which I did.  It did not seem right and I called the bank.  They told me it was not how they verify that information & to forward the email to their fraud department which I did.  I would be interested who these people or organizations are & how they obtain the ability to get into our emails or accounts.  It's never been revealed to me.  I sure there are reasons.



I think the extremely high fraud alert is on my card because there has been significant fraud activity on one of my cards in the past. I don't think my phone (iPhone) or my computer are cancelling the purchases, it is the actual card. It happens sometimes but not always, but it is always for larger online or phone purchases, not for in person swiped purchases.


----------



## nicole0612

Keren16 said:


> I stopped using artificial sweeteners a while ago.  I found it made me hungrier.  I find a little sugar satiating.  I love desserts.  As much as I like sugar, I do not care for it in coffee or tea.
> 
> I don't buy as many shoes as I did.  The lifestyle where I live is casual.  My most recent boot purchase were Chanel rain boots from NM.  Does that count?
> 
> Good luck with your dress.  Best wishes for a nice surprise!



Your suspicions about artificial sweeteners making you feel hungrier has been confirmed by research. Unfortunately, I cannot drink black coffee, but with a little steamed soy (no lactose for me) I can avoid the sugar or equal. As mentioned, I do use stevia at times. I think it is the best of the not-great options. It is an herb, natural, but it has a bitter aftertaste unless it is processed to remove those bitter compounds, becoming no longer natural.

I am always considering rain boots since I live in Seattle, but I am unclear on the function and logistics. Do you wear them over your real shoes like galoshes? Do you bring your real shoes in your bag and change at your destination? Do you leave your boots in your car? I don't mind bringing extra things with me; for example a jacket to take on and off during the day, but it is much less messy to carry around a jacket compared to wet boots.


----------



## nicole0612

Kyokei said:


> I am already dreading the weather forecast for the next two days.



Rain coming for you? Our rainy season has arrived in full force. 
The worst part is the days getting shorter. In the summer there is enough light to do things outside until 10:30pm. In the winter it is black out by 3:30 sometimes if it is raining/dark skies. I believe our actual winter sunset is around 4pm. In the last few months it has gone from having a few hours of sun after work to dark skies when I leave.


----------



## nicole0612

My husband was off work and at home today while I was at work. When I got home, I went to the bedroom to put some things away and noticed that my bags were peeking out of their places, a strap handing out here, a twilly showing there. It was very cute, he said he just wanted to look at the bags I have not used lately because he likes them and I have not rotated my bags much lately. With an 8 month old I have been sticking more with dark colors and a shoulder/cross body option.  
Do your husbands or significant others find pleasure in your bags also?


----------



## Kyokei

nicole0612 said:


> My husband was off work and at home today while I was at work. When I got home, I went to the bedroom to put some things away and noticed that my bags were peeking out of their places, a strap handing out here, a twilly showing there. It was very cute, he said he just wanted to look at the bags I have not used lately because he likes them and I have not rotated my bags much lately. With an 8 month old I have been sticking more with dark colors and a shoulder/cross body option.
> Do your husbands or significant others find pleasure in your bags also?



He seems like a keeper.



nicole0612 said:


> Rain coming for you? Our rainy season has arrived in full force.
> The worst part is the days getting shorter. In the summer there is enough light to do things outside until 10:30pm. In the winter it is black out by 3:30 sometimes if it is raining/dark skies. I believe our actual winter sunset is around 4pm. In the last few months it has gone from having a few hours of sun after work to dark skies when I leave.



I can't stand the rain. Especially when I have to be out in it for hours. It has been getting darker a lot earlier here too.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Your suspicions about artificial sweeteners making you feel hungrier has been confirmed by research. Unfortunately, I cannot drink black coffee, but with a little steamed soy (no lactose for me) I can avoid the sugar or equal. As mentioned, I do use stevia at times. I think it is the best of the not-great options. It is an herb, natural, but it has a bitter aftertaste unless it is processed to remove those bitter compounds, becoming no longer natural.
> 
> I am always considering rain boots since I live in Seattle, but I am unclear on the function and logistics. Do you wear them over your real shoes like galoshes? Do you bring your real shoes in your bag and change at your destination? Do you leave your boots in your car? I don't mind bringing extra things with me; for example a jacket to take on and off during the day, but it is much less messy to carry around a jacket compared to wet boots.



I agree wholeheartedly. The artificial sweeteners are bad in the long run. Stevia appears to be the best. But who knows what they will tell us tomorrow. I do crave a Diet Coke every 3-4 months and I just go for it. I can't believe I had those stupid Starbucks sugar free lattes everyday for 5 years.

Boots: in New England in the winter I refuse to wear my good shoes or boots outside. Once it starts to snow everything is a mess with ice, snow, mud and salt. I will wear snow boots outside and I carry my inside shoes or boots with me to work. I used to look like a bag lady with my lunch bag, shoe bag and purse. I broke down and bought a neverful GM. That can hold my insulated lunch container and my shoes in a shoe bag. Hopefully it looks a bit more presentable. 

Other than work, where I have to go, I just won't go anywhere that they snow isn't cleared and the sidewalks cleaned it I can help it. I prefer valet parking. [emoji23] But I should invest in some nicer looking snow boots. It always seems a waste since they are going to get dirty.


----------



## nicole0612

Kyokei said:


> He seems like a keeper.
> 
> Yes, I certainly hope so [emoji6] He loves things that are well-made and fashionable, but he doesn't like showing labels, which I find very attractive in a man (in anyone). His taste has rubbed off on me over the years, he prefers things a bit "fancier", eg he loves patent leather shoes/bags and dislikes distressed leather and I have come around to his point of view (though I still prefer matte leather above all). Maybe it is his influence, maybe it is just getting older.
> 
> I can't stand the rain. Especially when I have to be out in it for hours. It has been getting darker a lot earlier here too.



I can't stand it either. But I guess the good and bad of it is that summer will be here again before we know it. Time passes so fast always.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I agree wholeheartedly. The artificial sweeteners are bad in the long run. Stevia appears to be the best. But who knows what they will tell us tomorrow. I do crave a Diet Coke every 3-4 months and I just go for it. I can't believe I had those stupid Starbucks sugar free lattes everyday for 5 years.
> 
> Boots: in New England in the winter I refuse to wear my good shoes or boots outside. Once it starts to snow everything is a mess with ice, snow, mud and salt. I will wear snow boots outside and I carry my inside shoes or boots with me to work. I used to look like a bag lady with my lunch bag, shoe bag and purse. I broke down and bought a neverful GM. That can hold my insulated lunch container and my shoes in a shoe bag. Hopefully it looks a bit more presentable.
> 
> Other than work, where I have to go, I just won't go anywhere that they snow isn't cleared and the sidewalks cleaned it I can help it. I prefer valet parking. [emoji23] But I should invest in some nicer looking snow boots. It always seems a waste since they are going to get dirty.



I believe anything in moderation is OK, with a few notable exceptions. A few diet cokes per year or a few sugar-sweetened drinks are fine, it is when it becomes part of the regular routine that there is a problem. Good for you for kicking the sugar free latte habit. I worked very hard to stop using a lot of Equal in the past. I had quite a bad habit with it.

I see what you mean about the boots, in dirty or salty snow it becomes essential. We do not get much snow here, but we get such deep rain running down the streets at times that it will also ruin shoes (or just go right inside of them if they are not above the ankles).
I am also quite the bag lady going to work. I will never be a mini bag person unless the mini bag is inside another bigger bag. Right now I have 1) a work bag with my lunch, some files, gloves and an umbrella (I can also fit a pair of shoes), 2) another bag with my breast pump and accessories (I refuse to carry the yellow nylon bag that the pump came with) and 3) a third bag (my purse). Soon I will also be carrying a winter coat. It is ridiculous. 
Do you wear your boots to your office and then change inside the office? That does sound like the cleanest method, though it involves tramping wet boots down the indoor hallway. 
The Neverful is one that I have never quite jumped on. I use a really similar bag for my work bag, this LV empreinte leather bucket tote, but the straps are so thin that they dig into my arm. I always assumed the NF would have the same problem.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I believe anything in moderation is OK, with a few notable exceptions. A few diet cokes per year or a few sugar-sweetened drinks are fine, it is when it becomes part of the regular routine that there is a problem. Good for you for kicking the sugar free latte habit. I worked very hard to stop using a lot of Equal in the past. I had quite a bad habit with it.
> 
> I see what you mean about the boots, in dirty or salty snow it becomes essential. We do not get much snow here, but we get such deep rain running down the streets at times that it will also ruin shoes (or just go right inside of them if they are not above the ankles).
> I am also quite the bag lady going to work. I will never be a mini bag person unless the mini bag is inside another bigger bag. Right now I have 1) a work bag with my lunch, some files, gloves and an umbrella (I can also fit a pair of shoes), 2) another bag with my breast pump and accessories (I refuse to carry the yellow nylon bag that the pump came with) and 3) a third bag (my purse). Soon I will also be carrying a winter coat. It is ridiculous.
> Do you wear your boots to your office and then change inside the office? That does sound like the cleanest method, though it involves tramping wet boots down the indoor hallway.
> The Neverful is one that I have never quite jumped on. I use a really similar bag for my work bag, this LV empreinte leather bucket tote, but the straps are so thin that they dig into my arm. I always assumed the NF would have the same problem.



Yes, I change at the office. I try not to track in too much dirt but it's inevitable. 

The straps on the neverful are thin. They mostly stay put. The nice thing is that if it gets ruined after a few years I will just replace it. And if it's really bad weather I can throw my wallet in it and not bring a purse. You have me beaten with the breast pump. That's one less bag I have to carry. I'm in awe of all that you moms do.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I also want to chime in on some safety issues.
1. Never click on a link in an email that you do not trust. Look at the originating email addy. That's one of the ways to verify the source. If you want to go to the email address, type it in. That way there's no malicious code.
2. Never volunteer personal information to anyone, unless you call a verified number, like the one on your credit card or go to a site you trust and it has the secure connection icon in the browser heading.
3. No one ever gives out free stuff, even if you fill out a survey.
3. If you think it's a scam, it most likely is; do a quick google search on the info or phone number associated with it first before you do anything.
4. Facebook too. DH was less savvy than I thought and sent me a link to a FB scam for free AMC movie tickets. I clicked on the link and when they wanted me to send the link to 15 friends, I knew it was a scam. Since I clicked on the link, I brought my iPad to the Mac store so they could run a diagnostic on it. Luckily it was fine.
5. The IRS never calls you if you have a problem.
6. Clicking on a link is how malicious code can get loaded onto your device. Periodically, delete the cache on your devices too.


----------



## etoupebirkin

For winter boots, I bought a lovely pair from Bottega Veneta. They are rubber with he interlocking leather pattern embossed on them. I bring my shoes separately. I'm a bag lady too. I carry my laptop in a Barenia and crinoline cross body Hermes Computer bag (rare find). I have my handbag and a third one to carry lunch, shoes etc.

I've been bad with shoes of booties of late. My favorites are a pair of Gravati low booties, Chloe high top suede sneakers and the MiuMiu ballet flats. I have not worn the H booties or the Prada black suede pumps yet.


----------



## scarf1

nicole0612 said:


> The same thing has happened to me multiple times! It is such a creepy, invasive feeling that people are out there with schemes like this. I figured out quickly not to call them back, but one time I was tricked. I got a letter from my credit card stating that "John Smith" (some named individual) had opened an account using my name and that if I wanted to dispute this to call the 1-800 number listed. When I called, a representative from the credit card answered and asked me to verify my info. I gave him my cc number, my name and was starting to give him my birthdate before I suddenly got a weird feeling. I put him on speaker phone and my husband came over. He told me to hang up the phone. He called the 1-800 number on the back of the card and we were told that this was a scam and to never call a number on a letter no matter who it is from, always call the card/bank directly. This letter from my "credit card" came with the same letter background, letterhead and logos that the real letters that my credit card sends to me  (for example when they are notifying me of some little policy change). I fell for this scam because 2 people HAVE actually tried to open accounts in my name in the past, so I was in such a rush to stop the fraud that I fell right into their hands, exactly as intended.


Wow! I might have fallen for this one.  It seems like once every 1-2 years, we get a fraudulent charge on one of our CC, and have to get a new card.  A bit of a hassle, particularly if that card is tied to auto-pay for some bills.
I always notify the CC company before overseas travel.
I wish the us would switch to the European method for swiping cards at restaurants. There, the waiter brings the machine right to your table to scan your CC. ther is no chance for them to copy your CC info.


----------



## katekluet

etoupebirkin said:


> For winter boots, I bought a lovely pair from Bottega Veneta. They are rubber with he interlocking leather pattern embossed on them. I bring my shoes separately. I'm a bag lady too. I carry my laptop in a Barenia and crinoline cross body Hermes Computer bag (rare find). I have my handbag and a third one to carry lunch, shoes etc.
> 
> I've been bad with shoes of booties of late. My favorites are a pair of Gravati low booties, Chloe high top suede sneakers and the MiuMiu ballet flats. I have not worn the H booties or the Prada black suede pumps yet.



Twins on the BV rubber boots, EB! They are cute and work well for rain....I've had mine a few years and they still look brand new...of course, not too much hard weather in California. I love BV shoes, and they really hold up. I just got two pairs of the patent leather low heels in rouge h and the best blue....go with jeans or dressy outfits.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Rain coming for you? Our rainy season has arrived in full force.
> The worst part is the days getting shorter. In the summer there is enough light to do things outside until 10:30pm. In the winter it is black out by 3:30 sometimes if it is raining/dark skies. I believe our actual winter sunset is around 4pm. In the last few months it has gone from having a few hours of sun after work to dark skies when I leave.


Sounds a bit like living in Labrador.  Maybe Seattle and Labrador are same latitude?  But it's interesting what you say.  I did not know the climate in Seattle was so "northern."  I heard someone checking into a hotel in Portland say that Portland's climate was just like Scotland's.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Wow! I might have fallen for this one.  It seems like once every 1-2 years, we get a fraudulent charge on one of our CC, and have to get a new card.  A bit of a hassle, particularly if that card is tied to auto-pay for some bills.
> I always notify the CC company before overseas travel.
> I wish the us would switch to the European method for swiping cards at restaurants. There, the waiter brings the machine right to your table to scan your CC. ther is no chance for them to copy your CC info.



DH came up with the bright idea of having all our auto pay put on a single card that we don't carry.  In our case, the Amazon visa.  That seems to reduce the opportunities for fraud and we haven't had to change all of those auto pay in a long time.  

But the idea of fraud not happening on cards that are not carried doesn't always hold true.  We have a lot of credit cards but mainly only use two.  We had a unordered Dell computer show up at our house that was charged to one of the cards that sits in the drawer.  We called Dell.  It seems someone in Kansas ordered it but for some freaky reason it showed up at our house instead of the address the fraudster gave.  And when it didn't come to the fraud perp, he ordered another.  I am thinking he purchased our credit card info off the dark net. 

It is on my resolution list to sign up for one of those credit card monitoring deals. I like that they monitor whether your info is being sold on the dark net.   I researched them all and picked one, but just haven't filled out the ap.


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> I also want to chime in on some safety issues.
> 1. Never click on a link in an email that you do not trust. Look at the originating email addy. That's one of the ways to verify the source. If you want to go to the email address, type it in. That way there's no malicious code.
> 2. Never volunteer personal information to anyone, unless you call a verified number, like the one on your credit card or go to a site you trust and it has the secure connection icon in the browser heading.
> 3. No one ever gives out free stuff, even if you fill out a survey.
> 3. If you think it's a scam, it most likely is; do a quick google search on the info or phone number associated with it first before you do anything.
> 4. Facebook too. DH was less savvy than I thought and sent me a link to a FB scam for free AMC movie tickets. I clicked on the link and when they wanted me to send the link to 15 friends, I knew it was a scam. Since I clicked on the link, I brought my iPad to the Mac store so they could run a diagnostic on it. Luckily it was fine.
> 5. The IRS never calls you if you have a problem.
> 6. Clicking on a link is how malicious code can get loaded onto your device. Periodically, delete the cache on your devices too.


Absolutely wonderful advice.  Just because you have advanced degrees and business success doesn't mean that you can't fall for one of these scammers.  My favorite instance was when an acquaintance, a superior court judge, fell for a scam involving Paypal.  She gave all her personal information and had a heck of a time undoing the damage.  The IRS scam is particularly upsetting to senior citizens.  My mother used to receive letters from some group stating that if she did not donate money to them, her Medicare benefits could be in jeopardy.  It actually frightened her even when I told her to tear up things like that.   

With  the _you have won a free cruise_ phone calls, I don't even answer my phone unless I recognize the number.  I figure that if it is a legit call, the person will leave me a message and I will call them back.  The do not call list hasn't worked in forever!


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> *DH came up with the bright idea of having all our auto pay put on a single card that we don't carry.  In our case, the Amazon visa.  That seems to reduce the opportunities for fraud and we haven't had to change all of those auto pay in a long time.  *
> 
> But the idea of fraud not happening on cards that are not carried doesn't always hold true.  We have a lot of credit cards but mainly only use two.  We had a unordered Dell computer show up at our house that was charged to one of the cards that sits in the drawer.  We called Dell.  It seems someone in Kansas ordered it but for some freaky reason it showed up at our house instead of the address the fraudster gave.  And when it didn't come to the fraud perp, he ordered another.  I am thinking he purchased our credit card info off the dark net.
> 
> It is on my resolution list to sign up for one of those credit card monitoring deals. I like that they monitor whether your info is being sold on the dark net.   I researched them all and picked one, but just haven't filled out the ap.


I like that!!  Yes a real PIA if you have to change all of those.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes, I change at the office. I try not to track in too much dirt but it's inevitable.
> 
> The straps on the neverful are thin. They mostly stay put. The nice thing is that if it gets ruined after a few years I will just replace it. And if it's really bad weather I can throw my wallet in it and not bring a purse. You have me beaten with the breast pump. That's one less bag I have to carry. I'm in awe of all that you moms do.



I am a huge fan of things that I don't have to worry about ruining! That is why I like LV to use and abuse, it is nice quality but not too precious to have to protect it  
Yes, the breast pump can be left at home in a few months thankfully. I am one of those moms who is not at all a "mom" type. I am not into kids, but of course I love my own kid to death.


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> I also want to chime in on some safety issues.
> 1. Never click on a link in an email that you do not trust. Look at the originating email addy. That's one of the ways to verify the source. If you want to go to the email address, type it in. That way there's no malicious code.
> 2. Never volunteer personal information to anyone, unless you call a verified number, like the one on your credit card or go to a site you trust and it has the secure connection icon in the browser heading.
> 3. No one ever gives out free stuff, even if you fill out a survey.
> 3. If you think it's a scam, it most likely is; do a quick google search on the info or phone number associated with it first before you do anything.
> 4. Facebook too. DH was less savvy than I thought and sent me a link to a FB scam for free AMC movie tickets. I clicked on the link and when they wanted me to send the link to 15 friends, I knew it was a scam. Since I clicked on the link, I brought my iPad to the Mac store so they could run a diagnostic on it. Luckily it was fine.
> 5. The IRS never calls you if you have a problem.
> 6. Clicking on a link is how malicious code can get loaded onto your device. Periodically, delete the cache on your devices too.



Excellent info. Thank you.


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> For winter boots, I bought a lovely pair from Bottega Veneta. They are rubber with he interlocking leather pattern embossed on them. I bring my shoes separately. I'm a bag lady too. I carry my laptop in a Barenia and crinoline cross body Hermes Computer bag (rare find). I have my handbag and a third one to carry lunch, shoes etc.
> 
> I've been bad with shoes of booties of late. My favorites are a pair of Gravati low booties, Chloe high top suede sneakers and the MiuMiu ballet flats. I have not worn the H booties or the Prada black suede pumps yet.



Glad I am not the only bag lady! Do you have a pic of the BV winter boots by any chance? They sound great.


----------



## nicole0612

katekluet said:


> Twins on the BV rubber boots, EB! They are cute and work well for rain....I've had mine a few years and they still look brand new...of course, not too much hard weather in California. I love BV shoes, and they really hold up. I just got two pairs of the patent leather low heels in rouge h and the best blue....go with jeans or dressy outfits.



Great, vote #2 for these. Now I am really intrigued.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Sounds a bit like living in Labrador.  Maybe Seattle and Labrador are same latitude?  But it's interesting what you say.  I did not know the climate in Seattle was so "northern."  I heard someone checking into a hotel in Portland say that Portland's climate was just like Scotland's.



Many people are surprised about Seattle. Portland is similar, but a bit warmer and a bit more humid. It is also slightly rainier.


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> DH came up with the bright idea of having all our auto pay put on a single card that we don't carry.  In our case, the Amazon visa.  That seems to reduce the opportunities for fraud and we haven't had to change all of those auto pay in a long time.
> 
> But the idea of fraud not happening on cards that are not carried doesn't always hold true.  We have a lot of credit cards but mainly only use two.  We had a unordered Dell computer show up at our house that was charged to one of the cards that sits in the drawer.  We called Dell.  It seems someone in Kansas ordered it but for some freaky reason it showed up at our house instead of the address the fraudster gave.  And when it didn't come to the fraud perp, he ordered another.  I am thinking he purchased our credit card info off the dark net.
> 
> It is on my resolution list to sign up for one of those credit card monitoring deals. I like that they monitor whether your info is being sold on the dark net.   I researched them all and picked one, but just haven't filled out the ap.



Wow, that is scary. It was ordered twice and not flagged by your cc?


----------



## Keren16

nicole0612 said:


> The same thing has happened to me multiple times! It is such a creepy, invasive feeling that people are out there with schemes like this. I figured out quickly not to call them back, but one time I was tricked. I got a letter from my credit card stating that "John Smith" (some named individual) had opened an account using my name and that if I wanted to dispute this to call the 1-800 number listed. When I called, a representative from the credit card answered and asked me to verify my info. I gave him my cc number, my name and was starting to give him my birthdate before I suddenly got a weird feeling. I put him on speaker phone and my husband came over. He told me to hang up the phone. He called the 1-800 number on the back of the card and we were told that this was a scam and to never call a number on a letter no matter who it is from, always call the card/bank directly. This letter from my "credit card" came with the same letter background, letterhead and logos that the real letters that my credit card sends to me  (for example when they are notifying me of some little policy change). I fell for this scam because 2 people HAVE actually tried to open accounts in my name in the past, so I was in such a rush to stop the fraud that I fell right into their hands, exactly as intended.



Someone tried several attempts to open bank accounts in my husbands name.  This was a while ago so I don't remember the details.  It was strange to receive a call from the bank asking if he authorized the account.  Whoever it was finally was caught (I guess) after they tried to open a credit card account in my husband's name.   Recently we received a letter from a bank in another state declining an attempt to open an account in my husband's name due to insufficient information.  
I do not know how our names are found or used.  None of it makes sense.


----------



## Keren16

etoupebirkin said:


> I also want to chime in on some safety issues.
> 1. Never click on a link in an email that you do not trust. Look at the originating email addy. That's one of the ways to verify the source. If you want to go to the email address, type it in. That way there's no malicious code.
> 2. Never volunteer personal information to anyone, unless you call a verified number, like the one on your credit card or go to a site you trust and it has the secure connection icon in the browser heading.
> 3. No one ever gives out free stuff, even if you fill out a survey.
> 3. If you think it's a scam, it most likely is; do a quick google search on the info or phone number associated with it first before you do anything.
> 4. Facebook too. DH was less savvy than I thought and sent me a link to a FB scam for free AMC movie tickets. I clicked on the link and when they wanted me to send the link to 15 friends, I knew it was a scam. Since I clicked on the link, I brought my iPad to the Mac store so they could run a diagnostic on it. Luckily it was fine.
> 5. The IRS never calls you if you have a problem.
> 6. Clicking on a link is how malicious code can get loaded onto your device. Periodically, delete the cache on your devices too.



I've done malware checks on my Mac.  So far, ok.  What about cookies?  I receive emails from unknown sources.  That is where it is important to be careful about links.  I wonder how much personal information can be accessed
I empty my cache several times/day on my computer.  I do not know how to on my iPhone.  
Someone in my family had identity theft.  He found out when he tried to file his income tax & it was declined because someone else did using his name.  Naturally, there was a refund involved. 
I did something really stupid.  On Instagram there was a post about an illuminating in the dark dog collar.  Purpose was to prevent dogs from being hit by cars.  Free collar.  All I need to do was pay shipping!  So I bought one.  Seemed well intended.  The charge was posted to my acct, I never received the collar.  I called the credit card company & was reimbursed.  Whoever this supposed group is now has my cc information, at least


----------



## Keren16

scarf1 said:


> Wow! I might have fallen for this one.  It seems like once every 1-2 years, we get a fraudulent charge on one of our CC, and have to get a new card.  A bit of a hassle, particularly if that card is tied to auto-pay for some bills.
> I always notify the CC company before overseas travel.
> I wish the us would switch to the European method for swiping cards at restaurants. There, the waiter brings the machine right to your table to scan your CC. ther is no chance for them to copy your CC info.



There are a few restaurants in my area that bring the machine to our table to scan our card. I live in the US.  Suppose the card has been cloned?  That happened to us.  Maybe now there is better security


----------



## Keren16

Cordeliere said:


> DH came up with the bright idea of having all our auto pay put on a single card that we don't carry.  In our case, the Amazon visa.  That seems to reduce the opportunities for fraud and we haven't had to change all of those auto pay in a long time.
> 
> But the idea of fraud not happening on cards that are not carried doesn't always hold true.  We have a lot of credit cards but mainly only use two.  We had a unordered Dell computer show up at our house that was charged to one of the cards that sits in the drawer.  We called Dell.  It seems someone in Kansas ordered it but for some freaky reason it showed up at our house instead of the address the fraudster gave.  And when it didn't come to the fraud perp, he ordered another.  I am thinking he purchased our credit card info off the dark net.
> 
> It is on my resolution list to sign up for one of those credit card monitoring deals. I like that they monitor whether your info is being sold on the dark net.   I researched them all and picked one, but just haven't filled out the ap.



I am resistant to automatic withdrawals for bill pay.  I'm sure most of the time it's ok.  I am careful since we had so much fraudulent activity in one form or another.


----------



## Keren16

nicole0612 said:


> Your suspicions about artificial sweeteners making you feel hungrier has been confirmed by research. Unfortunately, I cannot drink black coffee, but with a little steamed soy (no lactose for me) I can avoid the sugar or equal. As mentioned, I do use stevia at times. I think it is the best of the not-great options. It is an herb, natural, but it has a bitter aftertaste unless it is processed to remove those bitter compounds, becoming no longer natural.
> 
> I am always considering rain boots since I live in Seattle, but I am unclear on the function and logistics. Do you wear them over your real shoes like galoshes? Do you bring your real shoes in your bag and change at your destination? Do you leave your boots in your car? I don't mind bringing extra things with me; for example a jacket to take on and off during the day, but it is much less messy to carry around a jacket compared to wet boots.



I usually put a little half & half or dairy creamer in my coffee.  I should try soy milk.  Sweetener never appealed to me.
My rain boots are meant to be worn alone.  I think there are many of them in various brands.  I change to shoes at my destination.  The boots stay in the car.  I live in Florida.  Downpours cause local flooding at times so the boots are very effective.
I bought a real raincoat from H&M online a few months ago.  I did not want to spend a lot [emoji299]️   It's been pretty good!


----------



## Keren16

nicole0612 said:


> Glad I am not the only bag lady! Do you have a pic of the BV winter boots by any chance? They sound great.



You are not the only Bag lady!  I always have room for one more!


----------



## Keren16

nicole0612 said:


> Wow, that is scary. It was ordered twice and not flagged by your cc?



I will be asked to verify small charges.  In the past the large amounts slipped by.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> DH came up with the bright idea of having all our auto pay put on a single card that we don't carry.  In our case, the Amazon visa.  That seems to reduce the opportunities for fraud and we haven't had to change all of those auto pay in a long time.
> 
> But the idea of fraud not happening on cards that are not carried doesn't always hold true.  We have a lot of credit cards but mainly only use two.  We had a unordered Dell computer show up at our house that was charged to one of the cards that sits in the drawer.  We called Dell.  It seems someone in Kansas ordered it but for some freaky reason it showed up at our house instead of the address the fraudster gave.  And when it didn't come to the fraud perp, he ordered another.  I am thinking he purchased our credit card info off the dark net.
> 
> It is on my resolution list to sign up for one of those credit card monitoring deals. I like that they monitor whether your info is being sold on the dark net.   I researched them all and picked one, but just haven't filled out the ap.


DH paid for toys at a ToysR-US well out of state and we don't have kids.  Putting that chip in the cards probably helped prevent further ID theft. 
On the other hand, how many of you exist in an organizational data base that's been hacked?   Systems should transfer from SS numbers to fingerprints or retina photos.


----------



## Kyokei

eagle1002us said:


> DH paid for toys at a ToysR-US well out of state and we don't have kids.  Putting that chip in the cards probably helped prevent further ID theft.
> On the other hand, how many of you exist in an organizational data base that's been hacked?   Systems should transfer from SS numbers to fingerprints or retina photos.



I was just telling someone the other day that fingerprints would be good to utilize.


----------



## Kyokei

By the way, everyone.... I bought that Edward Bess lipstick at Bergdorfs today! Sadly, he wasn't there.... would have loved to meet him and apparently he drops by often.

There were a few shades that looked great but I decided to start with one to see if I like the formula. The price point is fair for a luxury brand. The lipstick itself felt very creamy and moisturizing but I only applied it once so far. I also picked up some samples of new fragrances I want to test. One isn't even out yet...!


----------



## Keren16

eagle1002us said:


> DH paid for toys at a ToysR-US well out of state and we don't have kids.  Putting that chip in the cards probably helped prevent further ID theft.
> On the other hand, how many of you exist in an organizational data base that's been hacked?   Systems should transfer from SS numbers to fingerprints or retina photos.



I use my fingerprint to log into accounts on my iPhone.  I'm told it's safer than using a card.  It makes sense


----------



## Keren16

Kyokei said:


> By the way, everyone.... I bought that Edward Bess lipstick at Bergdorfs today! Sadly, he wasn't there.... would have loved to meet him and apparently he drops by often.
> 
> There were a few shades that looked great but I decided to start with one to see if I like the formula. The price point is fair for a luxury brand. The lipstick itself felt very creamy and moisturizing but I only applied it once so far. I also picked up some samples of new fragrances I want to test. One isn't even out yet...!



I heard about


----------



## Keren16

Kyokei said:


> By the way, everyone.... I bought that Edward Bess lipstick at Bergdorfs today! Sadly, he wasn't there.... would have loved to meet him and apparently he drops by often.
> 
> There were a few shades that looked great but I decided to start with one to see if I like the formula. The price point is fair for a luxury brand. The lipstick itself felt very creamy and moisturizing but I only applied it once so far. I also picked up some samples of new fragrances I want to test. One isn't even out yet...!



I heard about Edward Bess.  Have not tried yet.  Can you compare te lipstick [emoji168] to any lines?
Any fragrance samples you like?  I received a sample of Galop from Hermes (old news) today.  I like it very much.


----------



## Kyokei

Keren16 said:


> I heard about Edward Bess.  Have not tried yet.  Can you compare te lipstick [emoji168] to any lines?
> Any fragrance samples you like?  I received a sample of Galop from Hermes (old news) today.  I like it very much.



I only put it on once but will report back when I give it a better try tomorrow. The color is an amazing shade. On one application alone, it reminds me almost of a Tom Ford with a little more moisture to it. We'll see.

I was a little iffy on Galop... I like it enough, just not for me. The samples I received were two from Amouage, the new Judith Leiber fragrances, La Femme Boheme from Edward Bess, and a few from BV. I will slowly test them.... I still need to test those two newer Clive Christians.

Next week I'm going to buy some Serge Lutens, I think, and maybe finally a bottle of Rouge Hermes when it gets a little more wintery around here.


----------



## Cordeliere

Well speaking of hacking, there was a story on the news tonight about a massive distributed denial of service attack on an internet company that kept people from being able to access Twitter, Spotify, Netflix, Amazon, Tumblr, Reddit, and PayPal.  I thought the TV news included Google in the list but the print version doesn't include them.  Did anyone experience access problems?  Hacking is getting scarier every day.


----------



## Keren16

Kyokei said:


> I only put it on once but will report back when I give it a better try tomorrow. The color is an amazing shade. On one application alone, it reminds me almost of a Tom Ford with a little more moisture to it. We'll see.
> 
> I was a little iffy on Galop... I like it enough, just not for me. The samples I received were two from Amouage, the new Judith Leiber fragrances, La Femme Boheme from Edward Bess, and a few from BV. I will slowly test them.... I still need to test those two newer Clive Christians.
> 
> Next week I'm going to buy some Serge Lutens, I think, and maybe finally a bottle of Rouge Hermes when it gets a little more wintery around here.



I'm curious to know what you think about Amouage as I still have not tried any.  I bought a bottle of Rouge Hermes last year at the H sale in Miami.  I still have not tried it.  The Clive Christian rep at SAKS gave me a sample of NOBLE V11 a few weeks ago.  There are two in the box.  Maybe I'll try it later tonight.  I'm still thinking about buying C.  I don't know about the other fragrance samples you received.  I'm trying to be selective about my fragrance purchases.


----------



## klynneann

Keren16 said:


> I heard about Edward Bess.  Have not tried yet.  Can you compare te lipstick [emoji168] to any lines?
> Any fragrance samples you like?  I received a sample of Galop from Hermes (old news) today.  I like it very much.


I love Galop d'Hermes!  Maybe it's silly, but somehow it smells quintessentially Hermes to me (whatever that is!).


----------



## Kyokei

Keren16 said:


> I'm curious to know what you think about Amouage as I still have not tried any.  I bought a bottle of Rouge Hermes last year at the H sale in Miami.  I still have not tried it.  The Clive Christian rep at SAKS gave me a sample of NOBLE V11 a few weeks ago.  There are two in the box.  Maybe I'll try it later tonight.  I'm still thinking about buying C.  I don't know about the other fragrance samples you received.  I'm trying to be selective about my fragrance purchases.



I have that Clive Christian sample too. I really do recommend C for Women, it is one of my favorites and often gets compliments. Though nothing will rival my love for 24 Faubourg and Shalimar.

Amouage is one of my favorite niche houses, if not my number one favorite. My favorite scent by them is Beloved though apparently it is not their most popular. I also adore Jubilation for Women, Memoir Woman, Lyric Woman, Gold for Woman...... I like the smell of Lilac Love on paper but need to skin test it to be sure.

I too am trying to be selective with fragrance purchases. I haven't bought any in a while outside of Rose Amazone and suddenly am craving some new ones. I think I will buy 3-4 max over the next month or two, carefully selected, then give it a rest for a while. I have quite a few already but really do love a good fragrance.


----------



## Kyokei

klynneann said:


> I love Galop d'Hermes!  Maybe it's silly, but somehow it smells quintessentially Hermes to me (whatever that is!).


I think it is the fruity note (the quince) that I can't seem to get on board with. I like the scent enough, I just can't imagine myself wearing it. I don't normally like very fruity fragrances. Rose Amazone is an exception, I never expected to fall in love with it.


----------



## klynneann

Kyokei said:


> I think it is the fruity note (the quince) that I can't seem to get on board with. I like the scent enough, I just can't imagine myself wearing it. I don't normally like very fruity fragrances. Rose Amazone is an exception, I never expected to fall in love with it.


That's interesting that you find it fruity.  The SAs describe it as a juxtaposition between leather and rose.  I do get the rose and also a warmth that I believe is the leather.  I'll have to pay attention the next time I wear it to see if I can get the fruitiness.


----------



## Kyokei

klynneann said:


> That's interesting that you find it fruity.  The SAs describe it as a juxtaposition between leather and rose.  I do get the rose and also a warmth that I believe is the leather.  I'll have to pay attention the next time I wear it to see if I can get the fruitiness.



The leather/rose is the part of the fragrance that I really like. I prefer it to the many rose/oud combinations that have been popular.


----------



## Keren16

Kyokei said:


> I have that Clive Christian sample too. I really do recommend C for Women, it is one of my favorites and often gets compliments. Though nothing will rival my love for 24 Faubourg and Shalimar.
> 
> Amouage is one of my favorite niche houses, if not my number one favorite. My favorite scent by them is Beloved though apparently it is not their most popular. I also adore Jubilation for Women, Memoir Woman, Lyric Woman, Gold for Woman...... I like the smell of Lilac Love on paper but need to skin test it to be sure.
> 
> I too am trying to be selective with fragrance purchases. I haven't bought any in a while outside of Rose Amazone and suddenly am craving some new ones. I think I will buy 3-4 max over the next month or two, carefully selected, then give it a rest for a while. I have quite a few already but really do love a good fragrance.



Amouage Beloved, Jubilation, & Lyric Woman are familiar fragrance names I hear about.  I have to read their descriptions.  I am curious about Roja.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> DH paid for toys at a ToysR-US well out of state and we don't have kids.  Putting that chip in the cards probably helped prevent further ID theft.
> On the other hand, how many of you exist in an organizational data base that's been hacked?   Systems should transfer from SS numbers to fingerprints or retina photos.



This is a good point. My husband and I both work for an organization that was hacked and our personal information was stolen. Perhaps this is why we have had so issues with cards opened in our names and unauthorized charges made to our cards.
Yes, it seems like there is a slow transition toward this bio-verification. Remember how frightened people were when phones first added the fingerprint technology to unlock them? Now it is incorporated into so many things on the mobile phone, bank accounts, credit cards, paypal, Apple Pay, etc.


----------



## nicole0612

Keren16 said:


> You are not the only Bag lady!  I always have room for one more!



So glad I am not the only bag lady! Actually, I even started a thread awhile back about a cute reusable grocery bag and so that gets added to the mass and tangle after I go grocery shopping (a large floppy leather baggu).


----------



## nicole0612

Keren16 said:


> I use my fingerprint to log into accounts on my iPhone.  I'm told it's safer than using a card.  It makes sense



So do I. Hopefully if it proves to be safer it will be used in more ways, like to verify card swipes in place of a signature. I have been using my fingerprint to get into my gym for 10 years+, it's not new technology!


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> Well speaking of hacking, there was a story on the news tonight about a massive distributed denial of service attack on an internet company that kept people from being able to access Twitter, Spotify, Netflix, Amazon, Tumblr, Reddit, and PayPal.  I thought the TV news included Google in the list but the print version doesn't include them.  Did anyone experience access problems?  Hacking is getting scarier every day.


Yes, I could not check out on PayPal today. There was no info yet on the news. I came to TPF and immediately found my answer and hing up from being off hold with PayPal (15 minutes wait on hold at that point)!


----------



## Keren16

klynneann said:


> That's interesting that you find it fruity.  The SAs describe it as a juxtaposition between leather and rose.  I do get the rose and also a warmth that I believe is the leather.  I'll have to pay attention the next time I wear it to see if I can get the fruitiness.



I liked it.  I did smell leather.  Very understated - not overpowering at all.  The rose softened the fragrance.  Your SA's description is probably the reason the fragrance appealed to me.  I found it interesting


----------



## nicole0612

Wearing perfume makes me so hungry. Am I the only one? I know it seems weird...


----------



## Keren16

nicole0612 said:


> Wearing perfume makes me so hungry. Am I the only one? I know it seems weird...



Is there a type of fragrance that makes you hungry or just perfume generally?


----------



## nicole0612

Keren16 said:


> Is there a type of fragrance that makes you hungry or just perfume generally?



Sweet perfume, floral or fruity smells mostly. I love the smell of leather so maybe the Rose/leather combo is worth looking into.


----------



## Keren16

nicole0612 said:


> Sweet perfume, floral or fruity smells mostly. I love the smell of leather so maybe the Rose/leather combo is worth looking into.



I'm going to spray Galop again over the weekend.  Then I'll know if my initial impression is the same


----------



## nicole0612

Keren16 said:


> I'm going to spray Galop again over the weekend.  Then I'll know if my initial impression is the same



Would love an update 
A new Hermes pop up boutique opened in my city and I am looking for an excuse to go. They have no bags, so I don't plan to spend too much as I have another home store at the boutique in a nearby city.


----------



## Rosieisgood

Hello ladies!
I'm new to Hermes and I have been researching on some items, this thread(or a subforum?) pop up so many times so I decide to say hi  
Hope you all lovely ladies have a nice weekend


----------



## momasaurus

I would be so happy if we turned our attention to lipstick for just a moment, LOL. Long-lasting and not drying: any suggestions?


----------



## Genie27

Morning ladies, trying to catch up here, but I think I'll just continue on from the last few posts. 

Lipsticks - is Tom Ford worth the hype and extra cost? Like moma, I'm also looking for long lasting, non-drying intensity. So far I only go back to the G Armani liquid matte - I even have them in 3 shades (red, pink, nude-ish) and have repurchased. But I'm getting bored with my limited palette.  I've cycled through a lot of other brands once. 

I don't think we have the EB brand here yet but I'd like to try TF. There were a couple of colours that were v nice on me - 
Velvet violet
Black dahlia
Pussycat

For foundation I love the Armani line - it feels amazing but it would slide off my (oily) skin in a few hours. I switched to hourglass immaculate and it's more stable. No breakouts or clogged pores but I miss the feel of the GA line. 

I'm off to buy new pillows today - any tips for side sleepers with wide shoulders? I love down/feather but can't find any good quality high-density ones. (Other than $2000 ones online)


----------



## gracekelly

I tried a sample of Galop and it is just not for me.  It also reminds me of Rouge Hermes which I had years ago.  Don't even remember where I stuck that bottle.  I am pretty much a Jo Malone girl.  I like things that are citrus, but not too sweet, though my current favorite i Wood Sage and Seas Salt.  

I don't know if I can bring myself to spend for the Tom Ford lipstick.  I have to draw the line someplace!


----------



## Keren16

gracekelly said:


> I tried a sample of Galop and it is just not for me.  It also reminds me of Rouge Hermes which I had years ago.  Don't even remember where I stuck that bottle.  I am pretty much a Jo Malone girl.  I like things that are citrus, but not too sweet, though my current favorite i Wood Sage and Seas Salt.
> 
> I don't know if I can bring myself to spend for the Tom Ford lipstick.  I have to draw the line someplace!



The beginning of Galop reminded me of Muget.  That fragrance is liked by many people.  It was not for me.  Galop develops differently.  I never really gave Jo Malone a chance.  I should.  It's so easy to get carried away with fragrance purchases.  

Anyone have a favorite CSGM from this season?  I'm thinking about the Ivory Dallet.


----------



## EmileH

Hi everyone. Just catching up. I just got home. 

I don't love gallop. It seemed kind of masculine to me. I like jardin de msr li. I have a huge stash of Chanel allure and coco that I have to work through before I can switch over.

I just got back from my store. I am over the moon. First, my dress didn't arrive in time but I have to go back on Tuesday anyway. So hopefully I'll get it then.

But they had this for me: Kelly 32 retourne rouge h sombrero body, Epsom handle straps and bottom, Clemence sides. 

A special thanks to dharma and mrs Owen for talking through color choices with me at our recent meetup. And to madam bijoux for her knowledge and experience with sombrero.


----------



## cremel

Keren16 said:


> The beginning of Galop reminded me of Muget.  That fragrance is liked by many people.  It was not for me.  Galop develops differently.  I never really gave Jo Malone a chance.  I should.  It's so easy to get carried away with fragrance purchases.
> 
> Anyone have a favorite CSGM from this season?  I'm thinking about the Ivory Dallet.



I got the Dallet and I love it! It's an outstanding piece that works with lots of color.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. Just catching up. I just got home.
> 
> I don't love gallop. It seemed kind of masculine to me. I like jardin de msr li. I have a huge stash of Chanel allure and coco that I have to work through before I can switch over.
> 
> I just got back from my store. I am over the moon. First, my dress didn't arrive in time but I have to go back on Tuesday anyway. So hopefully I'll get it then.
> 
> But they had this for me: Kelly 32 retourne rouge h sombrero body, Epsom handle straps and bottom, Clemence sides.
> 
> A special thanks to dharma and mrs Owen for talking through color choices with me at our recent meetup. And to madam bijoux for her knowledge and experience with sombrero.
> 
> View attachment 3500217
> View attachment 3500218
> View attachment 3500220



Very cool.  Congrats!!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. Just catching up. I just got home.
> 
> I don't love gallop. It seemed kind of masculine to me. I like jardin de msr li. I have a huge stash of Chanel allure and coco that I have to work through before I can switch over.
> 
> I just got back from my store. I am over the moon. First, my dress didn't arrive in time but I have to go back on Tuesday anyway. So hopefully I'll get it then.
> 
> But they had this for me: Kelly 32 retourne rouge h sombrero body, Epsom handle straps and bottom, Clemence sides.
> 
> A special thanks to dharma and mrs Owen for talking through color choices with me at our recent meetup. And to madam bijoux for her knowledge and experience with sombrero.
> 
> View attachment 3500217
> View attachment 3500218
> View attachment 3500220


Congrats!  Very interesting combo of leathers and tones.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. Just catching up. I just got home.
> 
> I don't love gallop. It seemed kind of masculine to me. I like jardin de msr li. I have a huge stash of Chanel allure and coco that I have to work through before I can switch over.
> 
> I just got back from my store. I am over the moon. First, my dress didn't arrive in time but I have to go back on Tuesday anyway. So hopefully I'll get it then.
> 
> But they had this for me: Kelly 32 retourne rouge h sombrero body, Epsom handle straps and bottom, Clemence sides.
> 
> A special thanks to dharma and mrs Owen for talking through color choices with me at our recent meetup. And to madam bijoux for her knowledge and experience with sombrero.
> 
> View attachment 3500217
> View attachment 3500218
> View attachment 3500220



GORGEOUS! so beautiful and i love the different leathers and where they are placed!!

I'm so excited for you, congratulations!  [emoji898] [emoji898][emoji898][emoji322][emoji173]️[emoji521][emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. Just catching up. I just got home.
> 
> I don't love gallop. It seemed kind of masculine to me. I like jardin de msr li. I have a huge stash of Chanel allure and coco that I have to work through before I can switch over.
> 
> I just got back from my store. I am over the moon. First, my dress didn't arrive in time but I have to go back on Tuesday anyway. So hopefully I'll get it then.
> 
> But they had this for me: Kelly 32 retourne rouge h sombrero body, Epsom handle straps and bottom, Clemence sides.
> 
> A special thanks to dharma and mrs Owen for talking through color choices with me at our recent meetup. And to madam bijoux for her knowledge and experience with sombrero.
> 
> View attachment 3500217
> View attachment 3500218
> View attachment 3500220



Ppup!! 
Major congrats! You finally got your dream color and it's your favorite rouge H!!! I am glad you got it from your home store!! Enjoy!

For perfume, my mother in law used to own a perfume store in France that has all the good brands. She recommends Guerlain. It's the true perfume company. Unlike Chanel or Dior that uses perfume factory from Grasse and simply brand the products, Guerlain has a long history of having their own bottle designers and "nose". I did try a few Guerlain and other than Shalimar the classic I also received gifts "la petite robe noir" which is also pretty good. For summer "la petite cherie”works great, nice and light. For Hermès, like you, I love Jardin de monsieur Li. I have two bottles of them. This is is suitable for both men and women.  I also love their "osmanthe yunnan". This one is exceptional, especially the ending notes, very soft and pleasant.  I have been using osmanthe yunnan for the fall. I like the concentrated perfume in general.


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> I would be so happy if we turned our attention to lipstick for just a moment, LOL. Long-lasting and not drying: any suggestions?



I get dry lips easily. I try to use the ones that are less dry but these kinds don't last long. 

So same questions as Moma, long lasting and not drying?


----------



## EmileH

Thanks Ladies! 

My appreciation for my store has really grown and not just because they offered me a bag. I think they are very by the book and don't play games. They need to get to know you and you them so they can figure out how to best meet your needs. And sometimes they are just dealing with the frustrations of waiting for products to arrive like we are. 

I love the Dallet shawl. I wish the oatmeal one with the red hem had worked for me but it didn't. I'm waiting for my store to get the grey one. It should be coming any day. This shawl really celebrates his drawings so uniquely especially in the neutral colorways. 

No ideas on lipsticks. I just keep reapplying... If I remember.


----------



## cremel

Has anyone tried the Sephora liquid collection. It doesn't dry my lips but I do need to reapply.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks Ladies!
> 
> My appreciation for my store has really grown and not just because they offered me a bag. I think they are very by the book and don't play games. They need to get to know you and you them so they can figure out how to best meet your needs. And sometimes they are just dealing with the frustrations of waiting for products to arrive like we are.
> 
> I love the Dallet shawl. I wish the oatmeal one with the red hem had worked for me but it didn't. I'm waiting for my store to get the grey one. It should be coming any day. This shawl really celebrates his drawings so uniquely especially in the neutral colorways.
> 
> No ideas on lipsticks. I just keep reapplying... If I remember.



Yeah the Dallet shawl is absolutely beautiful. I am thinking to get a second one and with a different CW. The one I have is the off white background with orange trim.  The gray one looks great and it has the dark red trim. But would it make sense to get a gray one in addition to the off white one? Perhaps consider another entirely different color way? Hmm.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Yeah the Dallet shawl is absolutely beautiful. I am thinking to get a second one and with a different CW. The one I have is the off white background with orange trim.  The gray one looks great and it has the dark red trim. But would it make sense to get a gray one in addition to the off white one? Perhaps consider another entirely different color way? Hmm.



Oh yes, there are three neutrals: the off white with orange trim that you have, the oatmeal with red border or the grey and charcoal. All three are beautiful. Maybe the grey is more different from what you have?

I also tried the red blue prune cheval Phoenix 140 silk and it might have to come home with me.  I have a few 140 silks with red but it might  be too amazing to pass up.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. Just catching up. I just got home.
> 
> I don't love gallop. It seemed kind of masculine to me. I like jardin de msr li. I have a huge stash of Chanel allure and coco that I have to work through before I can switch over.
> 
> I just got back from my store. I am over the moon. First, my dress didn't arrive in time but I have to go back on Tuesday anyway. So hopefully I'll get it then.
> 
> But they had this for me: Kelly 32 retourne rouge h sombrero body, Epsom handle straps and bottom, Clemence sides.
> 
> A special thanks to dharma and mrs Owen for talking through color choices with me at our recent meetup. And to madam bijoux for her knowledge and experience with sombrero.
> 
> View attachment 3500217
> View attachment 3500218
> View attachment 3500220



So beautiful and warm. Congrats. This will be perfect for fall/winter.


----------



## katekluet

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. Just catching up. I just got home.
> 
> I don't love gallop. It seemed kind of masculine to me. I like jardin de msr li. I have a huge stash of Chanel allure and coco that I have to work through before I can switch over.
> 
> I just got back from my store. I am over the moon. First, my dress didn't arrive in time but I have to go back on Tuesday anyway. So hopefully I'll get it then.
> 
> But they had this for me: Kelly 32 retourne rouge h sombrero body, Epsom handle straps and bottom, Clemence sides.
> 
> A special thanks to dharma and mrs Owen for talking through color choices with me at our recent meetup. And to madam bijoux for her knowledge and experience with sombrero.
> 
> View attachment 3500217
> View attachment 3500218
> View attachment 3500220


Wow, this is just stunning! A classic color that looks great with so many  things and a very special leather combo....congratulations!


----------



## EmileH

katekluet said:


> Wow, this is just stunning! A classic color that looks great with so many  things and a very special leather combo....congratulations!



Thank you!! The lighting was terrible in the dressing room. I can't wait to get her home.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. Just catching up. I just got home.
> 
> I don't love gallop. It seemed kind of masculine to me. I like jardin de msr li. I have a huge stash of Chanel allure and coco that I have to work through before I can switch over.
> 
> I just got back from my store. I am over the moon. First, my dress didn't arrive in time but I have to go back on Tuesday anyway. So hopefully I'll get it then.
> 
> But they had this for me: Kelly 32 retourne rouge h sombrero body, Epsom handle straps and bottom, Clemence sides.
> 
> A special thanks to dharma and mrs Owen for talking through color choices with me at our recent meetup. And to madam bijoux for her knowledge and experience with sombrero.
> 
> View attachment 3500217
> View attachment 3500218
> View attachment 3500220



I absolutely love your RH Kelly [emoji173]️!  Everything about it[emoji173]️.  Such a wonderful surprise from your Hermes SA!
I have only seen sombrero leather in pictures.  I'm sure it is perfect.  I would choose it in an instant[emoji106]
You received great advice!
Please post more pics 
I have an RH Kelly in Chevre.  Of course I am partial 
to your choice[emoji173]️
I'll post my pics when I get out of my lazy rut of talking, no action[emoji6]
Congratulations!!![emoji898][emoji898][emoji898]
Use her well!!!


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> I got the Dallet and I love it! It's an outstanding piece that works with lots of color.



Which one do you have?  I was thinking about the ivory with taupe & a reddish border


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Wearing perfume makes me so hungry. Am I the only one? I know it seems weird...


Maybe a decade ago there was a group of 4-5 H fragrances introduced together.   One of them smelled very citrusy.  I thought the name was Pampelrose -- something like that.   The store was closing for the night and I felt sorry for my part-time SA who seemed desperate to make a sale.  I bought the one I thought was it.  Never did that again.  It was the wrong fragrance and I eventually wound up leaving it in the restroom where I worked.  Somebody got a $95 "gift."   I don't think H is making that scent.  What they do make that I like is 24 Faubourg.  But I haven't worn it b/c I don't like the odor of stale perfume on clothing, i.e., scarves.  I haven't sample more recent H fragrances.  
A scent I do like is lavender, like the scent of the essential oil so it's purely lavender and not some chemical mix of scents.  I am not sure about wearing essential oils as a fragrance (don't laugh).  It is a chemical that has been reputed to help migraines.  So, if applied to wrists, it might have some effect on the bod that I don't anticipate.  But stuff like English lavender is a mix of scents so not appealing.  Guerlain used to make a nice lavender scent that I found out about as it was being discontinued.  Something not expensive is good to use for the wrists insofar it comes off when I was my hands.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. Just catching up. I just got home.
> 
> I don't love gallop. It seemed kind of masculine to me. I like jardin de msr li. I have a huge stash of Chanel allure and coco that I have to work through before I can switch over.
> 
> I just got back from my store. I am over the moon. First, my dress didn't arrive in time but I have to go back on Tuesday anyway. So hopefully I'll get it then.
> 
> But they had this for me: Kelly 32 retourne rouge h sombrero body, Epsom handle straps and bottom, Clemence sides.
> 
> A special thanks to dharma and mrs Owen for talking through color choices with me at our recent meetup. And to madam bijoux for her knowledge and experience with sombrero.
> 
> View attachment 3500217
> View attachment 3500218
> View attachment 3500220


OMG that is divine!  Such a beautiful color in a kelly!   Congrats congrats congrats!


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> Ppup!!
> Major congrats! You finally got your dream color and it's your favorite rouge H!!! I am glad you got it from your home store!! Enjoy!
> 
> For perfume, my mother in law used to own a perfume store in France that has all the good brands. She recommends Guerlain. It's the true perfume company. Unlike Chanel or Dior that uses perfume factory from Grasse and simply brand the products, Guerlain has a long history of having their own bottle designers and "nose". I did try a few Guerlain and other than Shalimar the classic I also received gifts "la petite robe noir" which is also pretty good. For summer "la petite cherie”works great, nice and light. For Hermès, like you, I love Jardin de monsieur Li. I have two bottles of them. This is is suitable for both men and women.  I also love their "osmanthe yunnan". This one is exceptional, especially the ending notes, very soft and pleasant.  I have been using osmanthe yunnan for the fall. I like the concentrated perfume in general.



I wore Guerlain Apres L'Ondee & Terracotta a lot this past spring & summer.  I like Shalimar &'own an old bottle.  I do not wear it much.  Is Petite Robe Noir nice?  I have a French friend.  Guerlain is her standard to compare other fragrances to.  
I have a sample of Hermes Osmanthe Yunnan.  I will try.  Your description gives me the incentive to!  Same with Jardin de Monsieur Li.
La Petite Cherie is an Annick Goutal fragrance.  It has pear in it?   Very pleasant!  I have Songes now.  I'll wear it again.  
I have too many collected fragrances.  Like too many clothes & shoes in a closet.  After a a while it is gluttonous


----------



## Keren16

eagle1002us said:


> Maybe a decade ago there was a group of 4-5 H fragrances introduced together.   One of them smelled very citrusy.  I thought the name was Pampelrose -- something like that.   The store was closing for the night and I felt sorry for my part-time SA who seemed desperate to make a sale.  I bought the one I thought was it.  Never did that again.  It was the wrong fragrance and I eventually wound up leaving it in the restroom where I worked.  Somebody got a $95 "gift."   I don't think H is making that scent.  What they do make that I like is 24 Faubourg.  But I haven't worn it b/c I don't like the odor of stale perfume on clothing, i.e., scarves.  I haven't sample more recent H fragrances.
> A scent I do like is lavender, like the scent of the essential oil so it's purely lavender and not some chemical mix of scents.  I am not sure about wearing essential oils as a fragrance (don't laugh).  It is a chemical that has been reputed to help migraines.  So, if applied to wrists, it might have some effect on the bod that I don't anticipate.  But stuff like English lavender is a mix of scents so not appealing.  Guerlain used to make a nice lavender scent that I found out about as it was being discontinued.  Something not expensive is good to use for the wrists insofar it comes off when I was my hands.



I own Hermes 24 Faubourg.  It wears very classic to me.  I feel the same about Galop. That's just me.  Fragrances are so personal.  24 Faubourg reminds me of Boucheron.
I really like Lavender scents.  The most recent one I bought was Boy by Chanel.  Whatever lavender possess, I'm for it!
Fragrances wear better on my clothes than me[emoji41].  They seem softer than on my skin[emoji8]


----------



## cremel

Keren16 said:


> Which one do you have?  I was thinking about the ivory with taupe & a reddish border



Mine is the offwhite with orange trim.  I am in love with it.


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> Mine is the offwhite with orange trim.  I am in love with it.



It might be the cw I am interested in.  Are the (cats) [emoji197] taupe (grey)?


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> I absolutely love your RH Kelly [emoji173]️!  Everything about it[emoji173]️.  Such a wonderful surprise from your Hermes SA!
> I have only seen sombrero leather in pictures.  I'm sure it is perfect.  I would choose it in an instant[emoji106]
> You received great advice!
> Please post more pics
> I have an RH Kelly in Chevre.  Of course I am partial
> to your choice[emoji173]️
> I'll post my pics when I get out of my lazy rut of talking, no action[emoji6]
> Congratulations!!![emoji898][emoji898][emoji898]
> Use her well!!!





eagle1002us said:


> OMG that is divine!  Such a beautiful color in a kelly!   Congrats congrats congrats!



Thank you both. Keren I would love to see a photo of your Kelly. I'll bet chèvre is divine.  I love the classics like rouge h.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you both. Keren I would love to see a photo of your Kelly. I'll bet chèvre is divine.  I love the classics like rouge h.



I will post soon.
I'm getting ready to wear her since it's fall though RH is a color suited for all seasons 
Mine has a small sheen.
Your Kelly appears more matte.  It is totally Beautiful [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. Just catching up. I just got home.
> 
> I don't love gallop. It seemed kind of masculine to me. I like jardin de msr li. I have a huge stash of Chanel allure and coco that I have to work through before I can switch over.
> 
> I just got back from my store. I am over the moon. First, my dress didn't arrive in time but I have to go back on Tuesday anyway. So hopefully I'll get it then.
> 
> But they had this for me: Kelly 32 retourne rouge h sombrero body, Epsom handle straps and bottom, Clemence sides.
> 
> A special thanks to dharma and mrs Owen for talking through color choices with me at our recent meetup. And to madam bijoux for her knowledge and experience with sombrero.
> 
> View attachment 3500217
> View attachment 3500218
> View attachment 3500220


Oh, PBP!!! It's gorgeous! And so special in the monochrome leather combo!!! It's perfect for you, I'm so happy and excited!!! I think sombrero is proving to be one my favorites of the new leathers, your bag reminds me of the sombrero combo of @bedhead 's breathtaking kelly. Wear it in the best of health xoxo


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Oh, PBP!!! It's gorgeous! And so special in the monochrome leather combo!!! It's perfect for you, I'm so happy and excited!!! I think sombrero is proving to be one my favorites of the new leathers, your bag reminds me of the sombrero combo of @bedhead 's breathtaking kelly. Wear it in the best of health xoxo



Thank you, dear Dharma. Talking with you really helped me to solidify my wishlist. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you, dear Dharma. Talking with you really helped me to solidify my wishlist. [emoji8][emoji8]



If only I could help myself in such a way, lol. I've been taking some unexpected detours lately


----------



## eagle1002us

Keren16 said:


> I own Hermes 24 Faubourg.  It wears very classic to me.  I feel the same about Galop. That's just me.  Fragrances are so personal.  24 Faubourg reminds me of Boucheron.
> I really like Lavender scents.  The most recent one I bought was Boy by Chanel.  Whatever lavender possess, I'm for it!
> Fragrances wear better on my clothes than me[emoji41].  They seem softer than on my skin[emoji8]


Thank you Keren16, I'm going to bop into NM soon to check Boy out!


----------



## tabbi001

eagle1002us said:


> Maybe a decade ago there was a group of 4-5 H fragrances introduced together.   One of them smelled very citrusy.  I thought the name was Pampelrose -- something like that.   The store was closing for the night and I felt sorry for my part-time SA who seemed desperate to make a sale.  I bought the one I thought was it.  Never did that again.  It was the wrong fragrance and I eventually wound up leaving it in the restroom where I worked.  Somebody got a $95 "gift."   I don't think H is making that scent.  What they do make that I like is 24 Faubourg.  But I haven't worn it b/c I don't like the odor of stale perfume on clothing, i.e., scarves.  I haven't sample more recent H fragrances.
> A scent I do like is lavender, like the scent of the essential oil so it's purely lavender and not some chemical mix of scents.  I am not sure about wearing essential oils as a fragrance (don't laugh).  It is a chemical that has been reputed to help migraines.  So, if applied to wrists, it might have some effect on the bod that I don't anticipate.  But stuff like English lavender is a mix of scents so not appealing.  Guerlain used to make a nice lavender scent that I found out about as it was being discontinued.  Something not expensive is good to use for the wrists insofar it comes off when I was my hands.


H still has a pamplemousse rose and lotion


----------



## dharma

Hello cafe! Reading through and catching up, I hope everyone is well! I spent yesterday playing hooky from life. I ignored my family, had lunch out with my dogs then locked myself in my workroom and depotted eye shadows into a new palette. Life changing. Albeit a little immature. 

Lipstick: I have not found TF to be particularly long lasting although the moisture and texture is lovely. The fragrance/taste is a big winner too if you like vanilla. I took a page from DD' s book and purchased a Kat Von D everlasting liquid lipstick in great neutral pinky nude called Lolita, it was a bit drying but I topped it with a sheer TF and it literally stayed all night, through dinner and cocktails until I washed it off. I just reapplied the sheer two times or so, I'll bet a lip balm would do the trick too at keeping the moisture in. Using lip liner on the whole lip before lipcolor is another old way of getting color to last in between touch ups. A few professional makeup people I know are loving Charlotte Tilbury, but I can't speak to the lasting effects beyond four hours or so.

More make up talk: the depotting thing was actually quite therapeutic, cleaned up my makeup drawer and helped make infrequently used colors more accessible. Funny thing is, I don't wear a lot of shadow but LOVE colors, must be a by product of being a painter. Luckily I discovered that most of what I purchased and was hiding in the drawer were very wearable shades and make me excited to try new things. Even the sparkly black/green 

Cheap and chic: as much as we all try to avoid fast fashion, it does make sense at times. I am in love with uniqulo's ankle crop goucho pant and the ponte jogger. Both priced at a whopping 19.90. Get the black, they look 10x the price. 

Peace and love xo


----------



## dharma

Oops, forgot fragrance talk! @eagle1002us  I think it's perfectly fine to use lavender pure essential oil as a fragrance. If you have a reaction mix a drop or two into an inert organic oil such as jojoba.  You could also add it to unscented body lotion. I agree, I adore lavender when it's the real thing but it never is quite the same manufactured. I think I'm the only person in the world that loves H Brin Reglisse, but it has a wonderful lavender finish when the licorice dies down. I think the licorice is amazing but I know a lot of people hate it. 
I wish I could try fragrances more often but most make me very very sick. Only a few don't so I can't try and spray away like I would like. I do ok with some essential oils, citrus and the Bulgari Tea range of fragrances, but anything luxe and exotic like a gurlain can easily send me to bed for a day or two.


----------



## cremel

Keren16 said:


> It might be the cw I am interested in.  Are the (cats) [emoji197] taupe (grey)?



Here you go. 

Ref: H243054S 06. 

http://m.usa.hermes.com/la-maison-d...-soie-140cm-dans-l-atelier-de-robe-99012.html


----------



## meridian

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. Just catching up. I just got home.
> 
> I don't love gallop. It seemed kind of masculine to me. I like jardin de msr li. I have a huge stash of Chanel allure and coco that I have to work through before I can switch over.
> 
> I just got back from my store. I am over the moon. First, my dress didn't arrive in time but I have to go back on Tuesday anyway. So hopefully I'll get it then.
> 
> But they had this for me: Kelly 32 retourne rouge h sombrero body, Epsom handle straps and bottom, Clemence sides.
> 
> A special thanks to dharma and mrs Owen for talking through color choices with me at our recent meetup. And to madam bijoux for her knowledge and experience with sombrero.
> 
> View attachment 3500217
> View attachment 3500218
> View attachment 3500220


BEAUTIFUL bag Pocketbook Pup!!  It is THE classic color to me and I have had a Kelly in this color on my wishlist.

I was recently offered a sombrero bag and had second thoughts because I was afraid of scratches and durability.  Do you mind sharing what you know of this leather, esp. ability to blend in inevitable scratches, whether it can be improved with spa treatment, water resistance, etc.?   Anything you know would be helpful.


----------



## cremel

dharma said:


> Oops, forgot fragrance talk! @eagle1002us  I think it's perfectly fine to use lavender pure essential oil as a fragrance. If you have a reaction mix a drop or two into an inert organic oil such as jojoba.  You could also add it to unscented body lotion. I agree, I adore lavender when it's the real thing but it never is quite the same manufactured. I think I'm the only person in the world that loves H Brin Reglisse, but it has a wonderful lavender finish when the licorice dies down. I think the licorice is amazing but I know a lot of people hate it.
> I wish I could try fragrances more often but most make me very very sick. Only a few don't so I can't try and spray away like I would like. I do ok with some essential oils, citrus and the Bulgari Tea range of fragrances, but anything luxe and exotic like a gurlain can easily send me to bed for a day or two.



Dharma,

If that's the case you could try simple perfume such as white tea based. Verbena tea perfume is one of the nice ones that doesn't overwhelm ppl. I grow this tea tree st home and it smells great and it's refreshing. My husband uses this verbena perfume quite often. It's suitable for both men and women.  

http://usa.loccitane.com/verbena,82,1,29386,0.htm

La petite Cherie is one of the simple ones too.


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Ref: H243054S 06.
> 
> http://m.usa.hermes.com/la-maison-d...-soie-140cm-dans-l-atelier-de-robe-99012.html



Thank you!
That's the cw I am interested in!


----------



## Keren16

dharma said:


> Oops, forgot fragrance talk! @eagle1002us  I think it's perfectly fine to use lavender pure essential oil as a fragrance. If you have a reaction mix a drop or two into an inert organic oil such as jojoba.  You could also add it to unscented body lotion. I agree, I adore lavender when it's the real thing but it never is quite the same manufactured. I think I'm the only person in the world that loves H Brin Reglisse, but it has a wonderful lavender finish when the licorice dies down. I think the licorice is amazing but I know a lot of people hate it.
> I wish I could try fragrances more often but most make me very very sick. Only a few don't so I can't try and spray away like I would like. I do ok with some essential oils, citrus and the Bulgari Tea range of fragrances, but anything luxe and exotic like a gurlain can easily send me to bed for a day or two.



I like Brin Reglisse.  Thought about buying one as part of the pocket fragrance sets Hermes offers.
I also recently have problems with fragrances overwhelming me.


----------



## cremel

Keren16 said:


> I wore Guerlain Apres L'Ondee & Terracotta a lot this past spring & summer.  I like Shalimar &'own an old bottle.  I do not wear it much.  Is Petite Robe Noir nice?  I have a French friend.  Guerlain is her standard to compare other fragrances to.
> I have a sample of Hermes Osmanthe Yunnan.  I will try.  Your description gives me the incentive to!  Same with Jardin de Monsieur Li.
> La Petite Cherie is an Annick Goutal fragrance.  It has pear in it?   Very pleasant!  I have Songes now.  I'll wear it again.
> I have too many collected fragrances.  Like too many clothes & shoes in a closet.  After a a while it is gluttonous



Yes La petite Cherie is very simple and refreshing that's why it's good for summer but it doesn't last awfully long. 

Shalimar is very special and it suits sophisticated /intelligent ladies and it works any season of the year. It's the signature product of Guerlain. This one was created entirely by the "nose" from Guerlain. While today it's almost impossible to find a "nose" who only works for one perfume factory.  They work avg four to six hours a day and they are paid extremely high. Often the "nose" is actually the same person who creates two products for two entirely different companies these days.  

As for Petite robe noir I would give it 7 out of 10.  It works but I don't think it's the best of Guerlain. 

I don't have a large collection of perfume.  Only the ones I like. My extended French family members tend to stick to only one or two perfume for years or their entire life. The perfume somehow represents a person from what I understood. They see a perfume in a shop then immediately this comment would come up " oh that's Miriam's perfume ", "ah Bridget wears this one.". 

Well I think that sometimes a little variety might help. [emoji1]


----------



## dharma

Keren16 said:


> I like Brin Reglisse.  Thought about buying one as part of the pocket fragrance sets Hermes offers.
> I also recently have problems with fragrances overwhelming me.


I'm relieved to hear that you like it as well. I thought I was strange. I remember a thread about hermescense on this very forum many years ago and brin reglisse ( auto correct REALLY wants to make this "vein reflux", lol)  was singled out and mocked profusely. I felt fragrance shamed   Only kidding of course, but it did make me think it wasn't popular in general. I love the pocket set and it's a nice price. DD loves the vanilla one and My SA has given me a few samples to try out at my own pace. She loves the  poivre for me so I'll give it a go. If I can come up with 4, I will get the set.


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. Just catching up. I just got home.
> 
> I don't love gallop. It seemed kind of masculine to me. I like jardin de msr li. I have a huge stash of Chanel allure and coco that I have to work through before I can switch over.
> 
> I just got back from my store. I am over the moon. First, my dress didn't arrive in time but I have to go back on Tuesday anyway. So hopefully I'll get it then.
> 
> But they had this for me: Kelly 32 retourne rouge h sombrero body, Epsom handle straps and bottom, Clemence sides.
> 
> A special thanks to dharma and mrs Owen for talking through color choices with me at our recent meetup. And to madam bijoux for her knowledge and experience with sombrero.
> 
> View attachment 3500217
> View attachment 3500218
> View attachment 3500220


Oh, PbP!  Congratulations!!  She is just divine!


----------



## dharma

cremel said:


> Yes La petite Cherie is very simple and refreshing that's why it's good for summer but it doesn't last awfully long.
> 
> Shalimar is very special and it suits sophisticated /intelligent ladies and it works any season of the year. It's the signature product of Guerlain. This one was created entirely by the "nose" from Guerlain. While today it's almost impossible to find a "nose" who only works for one perfume factory.  They work avg four to six hours a day and they are paid extremely high. Often the "nose" is actually the same person who creates two products for two entirely different companies these days.
> 
> As for Petite robe noir I would give it 7 out of 10.  It works but I don't think it's the best of Guerlain.
> 
> I don't have a large collection of perfume.  Only the ones I like. My extended French family members tend to stick to only one or two perfume for years or their entire life. The perfume somehow represents a person from what I understood. They see a perfume in a shop then immediately this comment would come up " oh that's Miriam's perfume ", "ah Bridget wears this one.".
> 
> Well I think that sometimes a little variety might help. [emoji1]


Well that explains it,  cremel, I must not be intelligent or sophisticated. 
You are correct about the single notes and lighter fragrances. My instinct tells me I don't do well with musk, the base of many luxe perfumes. Strangley, I can tolerate Chanel no. 5, coco and fracas. I do well with almost all Bulgari tea variations and the above mentioned H brin reglisse. I picked up a sample of  Malle Une rose and so far so good. The idea of a signature scent appeals to the romantic in me but I do like a bit of variety as well. Do you know enough about fragrance to tell me why these particular perfumes don't make sick? A rep at Barneys once told me that musk was not my problem and loaded me up with samples to try to prove his point. Every one of them made me ill. So much for that experiment!


----------



## EmileH

klynneann said:


> Oh, PbP!  Congratulations!!  She is just divine!



Thank you so much! I thought of you because I know that you like sombrero.  

This was my first bag offer at my store so I'm thrilled. I shouldn't complain about my store. They are very straight forward and don't play games. I do think that getting to know the manager helps. They approve the bag purchases so if they know you and what you are looking for I think they are more likely to think of you when something shows up unexpectedly like this.

Someone asked about sombrero. I had a few days to read up on it. Most of what I found was here on tpf through a google search. There were many people who said they wouldn't take sombrero because it was too high maintenance. But it was clear that they didn't have any sombrero and were just guessing. Madame bijoux has a Constance in sombrero and spoke highly of it. She says that hers has worn well. It is a smooth leather similar to swift. It is matte unlike box. It will definitely develop a patina over time and you have to be careful about getting it wet. I don't mind this because I wanted this to be more of a special bag. Most of my workhorse bags are Togo. And I have and old LV sofia Coppola MM in Jasper which is the same color as rouge h. So I can use that for inclement weather etc. But if you want a workhorse bag I'm not sure sombrero is the way to go. Maybe Madame bijoux will chime in because I think she's the expert.


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you so much! I thought of you because I know that you like sombrero.
> 
> This was my first bag offer at my store so I'm thrilled. I shouldn't complain about my store. They are very straight forward and don't play games. I do think that getting to know the manager helps. They approve the bag purchases so if they know you and what you are looking for I think they are more likely to think of you when something shows up unexpectedly like this.
> 
> Someone asked about sombrero. I had a few days to read up on it. Most of what I found was here on tpf through a google search. There were many people who said they wouldn't take sombrero because it was too high maintenance. But it was clear that they didn't have any sombrero and were just guessing. Madame bijoux has a Constance in sombrero and spoke highly of it. She says that hers has worn well. It is a smooth leather similar to swift. It is matte unlike box. It will definitely develop a patina over time and you have to be careful about getting it wet. I don't mind this because I wanted this to be more of a special bag. Most of my workhorse bags are Togo. And I have and old LV sofia Coppola MM in Jasper which is the same color as rouge h. So I can use that for inclement weather etc. But if you want a workhorse bag I'm not sure sombrero is the way to go. Maybe Madame bijoux will chime in because I think she's the expert.





Yes, this is one of the leathers my SA said my store doesn't order.    But I think I would love it!!  And I would love to hear more about it if anyone has any experience with it.

I do speak often with the store manager, but have never spoken about what bag I'm looking for.  Maybe it's time to do that.  The assistant floor manager knows and I am very friendly with him, but it probably couldn't hurt to let _everyone_ in the store know what I'm looking for lol.  

I admit I'm a little jealous.  But I am also ecstatic for you!!  May you wear her in the best of health always.


----------



## meridian

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you so much! I thought of you because I know that you like sombrero.
> 
> This was my first bag offer at my store so I'm thrilled. I shouldn't complain about my store. They are very straight forward and don't play games. I do think that getting to know the manager helps. They approve the bag purchases so if they know you and what you are looking for I think they are more likely to think of you when something shows up unexpectedly like this.
> 
> Someone asked about sombrero. I had a few days to read up on it. Most of what I found was here on tpf through a google search. There were many people who said they wouldn't take sombrero because it was too high maintenance. But it was clear that they didn't have any sombrero and were just guessing. Madame bijoux has a Constance in sombrero and spoke highly of it. She says that hers has worn well. It is a smooth leather similar to swift. It is matte unlike box. It will definitely develop a patina over time and you have to be careful about getting it wet. I don't mind this because I wanted this to be more of a special bag. Most of my workhorse bags are Togo. And I have and old LV sofia Coppola MM in Jasper which is the same color as rouge h. So I can use that for inclement weather etc. But if you want a workhorse bag I'm not sure sombrero is the way to go. Maybe Madame bijoux will chime in because I think she's the expert.



Thanks PbP!  I've read up on sombrero a little here on tpf and that's what had me somewhat nervous about the leather.  Because it is a more rare leather and not as many have it there's a lot of speculation and maybe unnecessary worry.  This bag of yours is divine   Congratulations again and I hope you enjoy it in the best of health!!


----------



## EmileH

klynneann said:


> Yes, this is one of the leathers my SA said my store doesn't order.    But I think I would love it!!  And I would love to hear more about it if anyone has any experience with it.
> 
> I do speak often with the store manager, but have never spoken about what bag I'm looking for.  Maybe it's time to do that.  The assistant floor manager knows and I am very friendly with him, but it probably couldn't hurt to let _everyone_ in the store know what I'm looking for lol.
> 
> I admit I'm a little jealous.  But I am also ecstatic for you!!  May you wear her in the best of health always.



You are so sweet. I am saying my prayers that you will find your perfect bag soon. If it is a newer leather maybe they will start getting more?  [emoji1317]




meridian said:


> Thanks PbP!  I've read up on sombrero a little here on tpf and that's what had me somewhat nervous about the leather.  Because it is a more rare leather and not as many have it there's a lot of speculation and maybe unnecessary worry.  This bag of yours is divine   Congratulations again and I hope you enjoy it in the best of health!!



Thank you. [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are so sweet. I am saying my prayers that you will find your perfect bag soon. If it is a newer leather maybe they will start getting more?  [emoji1317]


Thank you!


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Oops, forgot fragrance talk! @eagle1002us  I think it's perfectly fine to use lavender pure essential oil as a fragrance. If you have a reaction mix a drop or two into an inert organic oil such as jojoba.  You could also add it to unscented body lotion. I agree, I adore lavender when it's the real thing but it never is quite the same manufactured. I think I'm the only person in the world that loves H Brin Reglisse, but it has a wonderful lavender finish when the licorice dies down. I think the licorice is amazing but I know a lot of people hate it.
> I wish I could try fragrances more often but most make me very very sick. Only a few don't so I can't try and spray away like I would like. I do ok with some essential oils, citrus and the Bulgari Tea range of fragrances, but anything luxe and exotic like a gurlain can easily send me to bed for a day or two.


I like to eat licorice.  I could handle sniffing it in a perfume but I'd probably have to snack on Bassetts All Sorts.  I think that might even bring some cosmic harmony into my life


----------



## cremel

Lol dear Dharma I am far from a perfume expert. [emoji1]as far as I know some complex perfumes are artificial. Some perfumes are synthetic and contains artificial flavors and fragrance. Lots of ppl get headaches etc from these chemicals. Not every perfume is made from real essential oil extract from plants because it's very expensive. Other than that I have no other ideas.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> I like to eat licorice.  I could handle sniffing it in a perfume but I'd probably have to snack on Bassetts All Sorts.  I think that might even bring some cosmic harmony into my life



I love licorice candy. [emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Well that explains it,  cremel, I must not be intelligent or sophisticated.
> You are correct about the single notes and lighter fragrances. My instinct tells me I don't do well with musk, the base of many luxe perfumes. Strangley, I can tolerate Chanel no. 5, coco and fracas. I do well with almost all Bulgari tea variations and the above mentioned H brin reglisse. I picked up a sample of  Malle Une rose and so far so good. The idea of a signature scent appeals to the romantic in me but I do like a bit of variety as well. Do you know enough about fragrance to tell me why these particular perfumes don't make sick? A rep at Barneys once told me that musk was not my problem and loaded me up with samples to try to prove his point. Every one of them made me ill. So much for that experiment!


I once had a cosmetic rep tell me in all sincerity that the reason I had oily skin (acne prone, at that) was that I wasn't using enough moisturizer.  (pore clogging moisturizer.  Ugh).


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you so much! I thought of you because I know that you like sombrero.
> 
> This was my first bag offer at my store so I'm thrilled. I shouldn't complain about my store. They are very straight forward and don't play games. I do think that getting to know the manager helps. They approve the bag purchases so if they know you and what you are looking for I think they are more likely to think of you when something shows up unexpectedly like this.
> 
> Someone asked about sombrero. I had a few days to read up on it. Most of what I found was here on tpf through a google search. There were many people who said they wouldn't take sombrero because it was too high maintenance. But it was clear that they didn't have any sombrero and were just guessing. Madame bijoux has a Constance in sombrero and spoke highly of it. She says that hers has worn well. It is a smooth leather similar to swift. It is matte unlike box. It will definitely develop a patina over time and you have to be careful about getting it wet. I don't mind this because I wanted this to be more of a special bag. Most of my workhorse bags are Togo. And I have and old LV sofia Coppola MM in Jasper which is the same color as rouge h. So I can use that for inclement weather etc. But if you want a workhorse bag I'm not sure sombrero is the way to go. Maybe Madame bijoux will chime in because I think she's the expert.



Do not second guess !
Your Kelly is special 
I would choose it totally [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Keren16

Keren16 said:


> Do not second guess !
> Your Kelly is special
> I would choose it totally [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



I'm not special ...
My thoughts
I hope you like your choice.  I think it is terrific


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> Do not second guess !
> Your Kelly is special
> I would choose it totally [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Oh no I'm not. It's exactly what I wanted. I don't mind a patina. I like it. And I wanted something different and special.


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> Yes La petite Cherie is very simple and refreshing that's why it's good for summer but it doesn't last awfully long.
> 
> Shalimar is very special and it suits sophisticated /intelligent ladies and it works any season of the year. It's the signature product of Guerlain. This one was created entirely by the "nose" from Guerlain. While today it's almost impossible to find a "nose" who only works for one perfume factory.  They work avg four to six hours a day and they are paid extremely high. Often the "nose" is actually the same person who creates two products for two entirely different companies these days.
> 
> As for Petite robe noir I would give it 7 out of 10.  It works but I don't think it's the best of Guerlain.
> 
> I don't have a large collection of perfume.  Only the ones I like. My extended French family members tend to stick to only one or two perfume for years or their entire life. The perfume somehow represents a person from what I understood. They see a perfume in a shop then immediately this comment would come up " oh that's Miriam's perfume ", "ah Bridget wears this one.".
> 
> Well I think that sometimes a little variety might help. [emoji1]



I wore one perfume for years and still believe it is one's "identity"
In addition to Shalimar, I like Jicky & L'Heure Bleu
Problem is, to me, they smell old & heavy (especially L'Bleu)
What do you think?
Shalimar smells like an enhanced Jicky.  I don't care...I still like them
My friend from France loves L'Heure Bleu.


----------



## Kyokei

PBP: Congratulations on your bag!!! She is beautiful and very, very special. I’m glad your relationship with your home store is working out. I know my Hermes experience wouldn’t be nearly the same if I didn’t love my home store so much and I hope that everyone else here has similar experiences.

I love fragrances and have a lot of them myself. Too many, perhaps. The closest things I have to a signature are 24 Faubourg and Shalimar because I wear them both at least once a week. The rest are used less frequently but I try to use them all often. I really want a few new fragrances for the fall and winter.

As far as lipsticks go, to me Tom Ford is worth it. I have a few that I love…. but I’d only pay that price for the really special colors. I can’t bring myself to pay for the Louboutin lipsticks. I also really love Chanel, Dior, and YSL lipsticks. The Edward Bess one worked out well today. The formula isn’t drying at all.

Ah.... I miss going to Hermes. I am going to go there fairly soon, I think. There are a couple of things I've been debating back and forth about whether to get or not.


----------



## Keren16

dharma said:


> I'm relieved to hear that you like it as well. I thought I was strange. I remember a thread about hermescense on this very forum many years ago and brin reglisse ( auto correct REALLY wants to make this "vein reflux", lol)  was singled out and mocked profusely. I felt fragrance shamed   Only kidding of course, but it did make me think it wasn't popular in general. I love the pocket set and it's a nice price. DD loves the vanilla one and My SA has given me a few samples to try out at my own pace. She loves the  poivre for me so I'll give it a go. If I can come up with 4, I will get the set.



I'm reluctant to admit my favorite fragrances.  Usually not a mainstream favorite. Yes, I do like Brin Reglisse.  I bought an Hermessence pocket fragrance set & thought it was a good price also.  There are two vanilla based scents.  One has vetiver.  Something in it does not agree with me.  I like Vanilla Galante.  The Hermessence fragrances seem experimental in a smelling sense.  Unique [emoji4]


----------



## cremel

Keren16 said:


> I wore one perfume for years and still believe it is one's "identity"
> In addition to Shalimar, I like Jicky & L'Heure Bleu
> Problem is, to me, they smell old & heavy (especially L'Bleu)
> What do you think?
> Shalimar smells like an enhanced Jicky.  I don't care...I still like them
> My friend from France loves L'Heure Bleu.



L'Bleu is special because it was created by a Guerlain. But parfum from one hundred years ago tend to be heavier than lots of new ones created later. I don't have it myself. It smells pretty sophisticated, probably lots of different notes combined. I heard from my DH that it's very famous and lots of women from Europe love it.  

The initial reason that parfum became more popular in late 1800's was because people didn't like to bath everyday. And in France for a long time they took bath with their underwear on.  The parfum was to enhance their body scent. LOL basically to make sure they don't stink. [emoji1]therefore parfum was pretty heavy at that time. 

Shalimar is excellent and oriental. The bottle is from a famous crystal maker The Baccarat. Chanel No.5 creator used to express how he admired the creator of Shalimar, Jacques Guerlain. [emoji1]


----------



## Kyokei

I have and love L'Heure Bleue, many of my favorites are these types of classic scents. I like heavier fragrances (though not overpowering ones)


----------



## cremel

Keren16 said:


> I'm reluctant to admit my favorite fragrances.  Usually not a mainstream favorite. Yes, I do like Brin Reglisse.  I bought an Hermessence pocket fragrance set & thought it was a good price also.  There are two vanilla based scents.  One has vetiver.  Something in it does not agree with me.  I like Vanilla Galante.  The Hermessence fragrances seem experimental in a smelling sense.  Unique [emoji4]



[emoji4]at age 12, my DH received his first bottle of parfum from his mother who was the owner of a parfum shop and a Dior shop stylist back then. That bottle was a famous brand back then. However After years of experiences he still hates the more complicated perfume. He loves the very inexpensive verbena from L'occitane. [emoji1]and he tried to convince me to use a simple vanilla perfume because he thinks he prefers petite women smell sweet and lovely not too sophisticated and business-women-like. [emoji23]


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> I have and love L'Heure Bleue, many of my favorites are these types of classic scents. I like heavier fragrances (though not overpowering ones)


[emoji106]


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> PBP: Congratulations on your bag!!! She is beautiful and very, very special. I’m glad your relationship with your home store is working out. I know my Hermes experience wouldn’t be nearly the same if I didn’t love my home store so much and I hope that everyone else here has similar experiences.
> 
> I love fragrances and have a lot of them myself. Too many, perhaps. The closest things I have to a signature are 24 Faubourg and Shalimar because I wear them both at least once a week. The rest are used less frequently but I try to use them all often. I really want a few new fragrances for the fall and winter.
> 
> As far as lipsticks go, to me Tom Ford is worth it. I have a few that I love…. but I’d only pay that price for the really special colors. I can’t bring myself to pay for the Louboutin lipsticks. I also really love Chanel, Dior, and YSL lipsticks. The Edward Bess one worked out well today. The formula isn’t drying at all.
> 
> Ah.... I miss going to Hermes. I am going to go there fairly soon, I think. There are a couple of things I've been debating back and forth about whether to get or not.



Wow I am so behind on the lipsticks. I have not tried one fourth of what you guys experimented. Out of Kyokei list I only tried Dior. I have been using the sephora liquid one because it doesn't make my lips crack. I never thought about TF. Several ppl mentioned it here. I am going to give it a shot. 

I am missing going to Hermès too. I am just not sure if they have new arrivals for the fall scarves collection yet. 

Anyone has experience with the cross body garden party bag? I am dying to get a cross body. Need empty hands to handle my little ones. I am thinking the leather one.


----------



## cremel

Ppup I keep going back and look at your new Kelly rouge H. It's so perfect!!! One of the best ones I have seen on tPF lately.  Really happy for you. Not to mention this was the first offer you received from your home store.  When I got my first offer it was a Izmir blue birkin and I had to debate for several hours before taking it.  Yours is a no brainer. Congrats again my dear!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

I think I stormed our cafe today. Too many posts. [emoji849]I am going to retire for the day. [emoji1]

Hope everyone has a great Sunday!


----------



## Kyokei

cremel said:


> Wow I am so behind on the lipsticks. I have not tried one fourth of what you guys experimented. Out of Kyokei list I only tried Dior. I have been using the sephora liquid one because it doesn't make my lips crack. I never thought about TF. Several ppl mentioned it here. I am going to give it a shot.
> 
> I am missing going to Hermès too. I am just not sure if they have new arrivals for the fall scarves collection yet.
> 
> Anyone has experience with the cross body garden party bag? I am dying to get a cross body. Need empty hands to handle my little ones. I am thinking the leather one.



I haven't tried the Sephora one because I don't like going to Sephora stores (they are always so so packed, at least the ones in NYC get crazy...) so have little experience with the brand. I love lipsticks and they are the ultimate pick me up when I just want to get something small, so have amassed a collection of them and have tried many brands they stock at BG and Barneys.

For most of the brands, they have different formulas, so even if one doesn't work for you another might. There are certain lines I avoid within a brand and others that I really enjoy. 

I think the fall scarves will arrive around December. 



cremel said:


> Ppup I keep going back and look at your new Kelly rouge H. It's so perfect!!! One of the best ones I have seen on tPF lately.  Really happy for you. Not to mention this was the first offer you received from your home store.  When I got my first offer it was a Izmir blue birkin and I had to debate for several hours before taking it.  Yours is a no brainer. Congrats again my dear!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Question about this.... how long does Hermes usually give you to decide if you want to take a bag or not? Both my B and K were ones I ended up saying yes right away. My K I was in shock by since it was so unexpected, I had just bought an Evelyne three weeks prior. My heart stopped as I saw the handle of my K come out while my SA unboxed her for me.


----------



## mcpro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I am going to Paris in about a month. Autumn is my absolute favorite time to visit. I only have a week and I don't want to over schedule myself. My favorite thing is just strolling, people watching and sitting at cafes. Strolling without a purpose is completely therapeutic for me. I booked a very long day tour to the countryside to see two castles and visit a vineyard. And I have the two short pastry classes. I have a few pieces of jewelry on hold at FSH and I'm hoping to find one of the bags left on my wishlist but that's always up to luck. No major shopping plans other than that.  I like to check out some of the bridge brands that are better made than ours for staples like sheath dresses and skirts. Mostly I'm happy for the break from work to de stress.
> 
> I have never been to the sale. On one hand it sounds intriguing and I want to see what it is like. Any excuse to be in Paris anytime if the year in any weather is fine by me. But I'm afraid that the sale itself would be too stressful and any savings would be eaten up by the cost of travel. It would be fun to go as a group though.



Me too pocketbook pup, I'll be there in November , I love going there by that time, I [emoji173]️ strolling in champs elysse and drink   hot [emoji485]  enjoy looking at the  Christmas window display  in printemps ... hoping  we get our wishlist ...  good luck !!


----------



## Mindi B

eagle1002us said:


> I once had a cosmetic rep tell me in all sincerity that the reason I had oily skin (acne prone, at that) was that I wasn't using enough moisturizer.  (pore clogging moisturizer.  Ugh).



It does seem counter-intuitive, but there may actually be a little truth to this.  I also have oily and acne-prone skin, and if I over-dry it with anti-acne type products the oiliness gets worse because the skin is trying to balance itself and is overproducing oil to counteract the dryness. . . if that makes sense.  So moderation is key!  There are non-comedogenic (non-pore-clogging) moisturizers out there.  If I could change one thing about myself I think I'd choose perfect skin.  Sigh.  (If I could change more than one thing--no, don't get me started!)


----------



## Mindi B

REALLY cool and special bag, PbP!


----------



## EmileH

mcpro said:


> Me too pocketbook pup, I'll be there in November , I love going there by that time, I [emoji173]️ strolling in champs elysse and drink   hot [emoji485]  enjoy looking at the  Christmas window display  in printemps ... hoping  we get our wishlist ...  good luck !!




I think I'm going too early in the month to see the decorations. So sad. Good luck to you! Too bad we will not overlap.




Mindi B said:


> REALLY cool and special bag, PbP!



Thank you! [emoji255]


----------



## katekluet

PocketbookPup, I have a rouge H Roulis in sombrero...I use it a lot and love it! The matte finish is lovely and I think this leather shows the color so well. I am careful in general but the little marks just end up blending in.


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> I haven't tried the Sephora one because I don't like going to Sephora stores (they are always so so packed, at least the ones in NYC get crazy...) so have little experience with the brand. I love lipsticks and they are the ultimate pick me up when I just want to get something small, so have amassed a collection of them and have tried many brands they stock at BG and Barneys.
> 
> For most of the brands, they have different formulas, so even if one doesn't work for you another might. There are certain lines I avoid within a brand and others that I really enjoy.
> 
> I think the fall scarves will arrive around December.
> 
> 
> 
> Question about this.... how long does Hermes usually give you to decide if you want to take a bag or not? Both my B and K were ones I ended up saying yes right away. My K I was in shock by since it was so unexpected, I had just bought an Evelyne three weeks prior. My heart stopped as I saw the handle of my K come out while my SA unboxed her for me.



Usually I respond to my local SA within one day. They could hold it for me up to two days for pickup. Some stores in Vegas could hold as long as one week so the response could wait a bit longer.


----------



## EmileH

katekluet said:


> PocketbookPup, I have a rouge H Roulis in sombrero...I use it a lot and love it! The matte finish is lovely and I think this leather shows the color so well. I am careful in general but the little marks just end up blending in.



Thanks for the info, Kate. It's good to know that it will wear well. I don't mind a patina. It gives it character. 

I was impressed by the way the sombrero took the color. The Epsom and sombrero were pretty much an exact match. The Clemence is just a shade brighter on the sides. I know that a lot of people are down on rouge h because some of the leathers take on more of a brown tone. It almost dissuaded me from asking for rouge h despite my attraction to it. It seems to all depend on the leather. I wore my box bracelet and my swift belt to compare the tones. They are all nice but the swift seems the most brownish of the leathers. Everything else seemed fine. I'll do some comparison photos in good light when she arrives this week.


----------



## EmileH

I wanted to share this with you guys. I wasn't sure how DH would feel about the new Kelly. When I got home from work that day I was pleasantly surprised to see that he was taking it all in stride, he bought this at the Halloween store. He was wearing it when he greeted me at the door.


----------



## dharma

katekluet said:


> PocketbookPup, I have a rouge H Roulis in sombrero...I use it a lot and love it! The matte finish is lovely and I think this leather shows the color so well. I am careful in general but the little marks just end up blending in.


Kate, that sounds like a gorgeous bag! Have you treated it at all? I tried a mini Roulis and I loved it but it was too dressy for me in black with permabrass.  I wish they had a perfect small messenger bag in between the casualness of the Evelyn and the dressiness of the Roulis and Constance. I didn't love the mini Halzan. I regret not getting a Massai cut, I think that was a good choice.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Kate, that sounds like a gorgeous bag! Have you treated it at all? I tried a mini Roulis and I loved it but it was too dressy for me in black with permabrass.  I wish they had a perfect small messenger bag in between the casualness of the Evelyn and the dressiness of the Roulis and Constance. I didn't love the mini Halzan. I regret not getting a Massai cut, I think that was a good choice.



Do they not make the Maasai any more? I love that bag and the trim and thought that one might make a nice addition to my collection at some point. I agree there is a need for something medium casual.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the info, Kate. It's good to know that it will wear well. I don't mind a patina. It gives it character.
> 
> I was impressed by the way the sombrero took the color. The Epsom and sombrero were pretty much an exact match. The Clemence is just a shade brighter on the sides. I know that a lot of people are down on rouge h because some of the leathers take on more of a brown tone. It almost dissuaded me from asking for rouge h despite my attraction to it. It seems to all depend on the leather. I wore my box bracelet and my swift belt to compare the tones. They are all nice but the swift seems the most brownish of the leathers. Everything else seemed fine. I'll do some comparison photos in good light when she arrives this week.



I dreamt of your bag all night! Are you considering the charcoal Dallet shawl? I know there is no rouge in it but to me it's the perfect balance and right mood.  As for being "down on" rouge H, no way. Only "down with" rouge H, always. I love it!!!


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Do they not make the Maasai any more? I love that bag and the trim and thought that one might make a nice addition to my collection at some point. I agree there is a need for something medium casual.


It's currently rested but you see them for resale. The cut was available in swift about 5 years ago but my store never got in a color to interest me although I tried it and loved the bag. I like the Massai too but it's a bit of a bottomless pit for what I hear and probably too large for my needs. Fabulous bag though, I think it's from the Margiela years.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wanted to share this with you guys. I wasn't sure how DH would feel about the new Kelly. When I got home from work that day I was pleasantly surprised to see that he was taking it all in stride, he bought this at the Halloween store. He was wearing it when he greeted me at the door.
> 
> View attachment 3500862
> View attachment 3500863


Hysterical! It's like the horse headed waiters at the Hermes events in the past!


----------



## katekluet

dharma said:


> Kate, that sounds like a gorgeous bag! Have you treated it at all? I tried a mini Roulis and I loved it but it was too dressy for me in black with permabrass.  I wish they had a perfect small messenger bag in between the casualness of the Evelyn and the dressiness of the Roulis and Constance. I didn't love the mini Halzan. I regret not getting a Massai cut, I think that was a good choice.


Dharma, I put some DocRide stuff on it but that is all....I consider it tailored casual, rouge H with permabrass...I live in such a casual place and use it a lot with jeans. These bags are so classic they can fit with various styles I think.
PBP,your DH gave me a big smile for the morning!


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> I dreamt of your bag all night! Are you considering the charcoal Dallet shawl? I know there is no rouge in it but to me it's the perfect balance and right mood.  As for being "down on" rouge H, no way. Only "down with" rouge H, always. I love it!!!



Heehee. Me too. I'm so happy that I talked to you about it that day. Some people don't appreciate rouge h. 

I am going to get the grey dallet shawl. It will go well with my tweed jacket among other things.




I'm liking the neutral looking shades of the cashmeres that I can throw on for warmth in the winter and not have them take over my outfits. I'm very happy that I bought the rouge c'est la fete. I'm not attracted as much to the bold cashmeres.

And I think I'll get the blue red cheval Phoenix silk. Drop dead gorgeous is hard to pass up. I'll probably wear that more casually with a sweater. Although I think I could also wear it with my navy balmain jacket too. 

Don't you want to come to Paris with me? You can sneak in my suitcase. [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

katekluet said:


> Dharma, I put some DocRide stuff on it but that is all....I consider it tailored casual, rouge H with permabrass...I live in such a casual place and use it a lot with jeans. These bags are so classic they can fit with various styles I think.
> PBP,your DH gave me a big smile for the morning!



I'm just learning about the doc ride products. Is there a specific product that I should look for? 

DH never fails to make me laugh. Glad he gave you a smile too.


----------



## katekluet

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm just learning about the doc ride products. Is there a specific product that I should look for?
> 
> DH never fails to make me laugh. Glad he gave you a smile too.


Doc Ride was at our first LV meetup and gave us a lesson using her basic handbag spa kit, that is what I used....her things are available on line. 
I like your thoughts on the neutrals.


----------



## EmileH

katekluet said:


> Doc Ride was at our first LV meetup and gave us a lesson using her basic handbag spa kit, that is what I used....her things are available on line.
> I like your thoughts on the neutrals.



Thanks so much for the info. I found the products. I'm so nervous to put anything on my bags but I'm glad you have experience with this and sombrero.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wanted to share this with you guys. I wasn't sure how DH would feel about the new Kelly. When I got home from work that day I was pleasantly surprised to see that he was taking it all in stride, he bought this at the Halloween store. He was wearing it when he greeted me at the door.
> 
> View attachment 3500862
> View attachment 3500863



[emoji23][emoji23]your DH is totally fun to be with!!!


----------



## Mindi B

How cute is your DH, PbP?!


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wanted to share this with you guys. I wasn't sure how DH would feel about the new Kelly. When I got home from work that day I was pleasantly surprised to see that he was taking it all in stride, he bought this at the Halloween store. He was wearing it when he greeted me at the door.
> 
> View attachment 3500862
> View attachment 3500863


Haha! My DH heard me laughing... had to show it to him!


----------



## klynneann

katekluet said:


> PocketbookPup, I have a rouge H Roulis in sombrero...I use it a lot and love it! The matte finish is lovely and I think this leather shows the color so well. I am careful in general but the little marks just end up blending in.


Your Rouge H Roulis is gorgeous, Kate.  I still think about it...


----------



## scarf1

Well DH has challenged me to pack for a 2 week trip in a 33liter suitcase. A challenge for me because I usually take a 45-50 liter suitcase... at least we are going to a tropical climate.  Well, off to packing duty! 
Have a great Sunday everyone!


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Well DH has challenged me to pack for a 2 week trip in a 33liter suitcase. A challenge for me because I usually take a 45-50 liter suitcase... at least we are going to a tropical climate.  Well, off to packing duty!
> Have a great Sunday everyone!



Happy packing!


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Heehee. Me too. I'm so happy that I talked to you about it that day. Some people don't appreciate rouge h.
> 
> I am going to get the grey dallet shawl. It will go well with my tweed jacket among other things.
> 
> View attachment 3500869
> 
> 
> I'm liking the neutral looking shades of the cashmeres that I can throw on for warmth in the winter and not have them take over my outfits. I'm very happy that I bought the rouge c'est la fete. I'm not attracted as much to the bold cashmeres.
> 
> And I think I'll get the blue red cheval Phoenix silk. Drop dead gorgeous is hard to pass up. I'll probably wear that more casually with a sweater. Although I think I could also wear it with my navy balmain jacket too.
> 
> Don't you want to come to Paris with me? You can sneak in my suitcase. [emoji4]


Love, love, love your new K. The combination of leathers sounds absolutely heavenly! Can't wait to see it.
Also: great choice on the grey Dallet!
AND the blue/red cheval Phoenix. I'm tempted myself by this CW. More interesting than the all blue, I think. Get thee to H and buy it so we can drool over your action pix!


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Heehee. Me too. I'm so happy that I talked to you about it that day. Some people don't appreciate rouge h.
> 
> I am going to get the grey dallet shawl. It will go well with my tweed jacket among other things.
> 
> View attachment 3500869
> 
> 
> I'm liking the neutral looking shades of the cashmeres that I can throw on for warmth in the winter and not have them take over my outfits. I'm very happy that I bought the rouge c'est la fete. I'm not attracted as much to the bold cashmeres.
> 
> And I think I'll get the blue red cheval Phoenix silk. Drop dead gorgeous is hard to pass up. I'll probably wear that more casually with a sweater. Although I think I could also wear it with my navy balmain jacket too.
> 
> Don't you want to come to Paris with me? You can sneak in my suitcase. [emoji4]



This jacket looks fabulous.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

dharma said:


> Well that explains it,  cremel, I must not be intelligent or sophisticated.
> You are correct about the single notes and lighter fragrances. My instinct tells me I don't do well with musk, the base of many luxe perfumes. Strangley, I can tolerate Chanel no. 5, coco and fracas. I do well with almost all Bulgari tea variations and the above mentioned H brin reglisse. I picked up a sample of  Malle Une rose and so far so good. The idea of a signature scent appeals to the romantic in me but I do like a bit of variety as well. Do you know enough about fragrance to tell me why these particular perfumes don't make sick? A rep at Barneys once told me that musk was not my problem and loaded me up with samples to try to prove his point. Every one of them made me ill. So much for that experiment!





cremel said:


> Lol dear Dharma I am far from a perfume expert. [emoji1]as far as I know some complex perfumes are artificial. Some perfumes are synthetic and contains artificial flavors and fragrance. Lots of ppl get headaches etc from these chemicals. Not every perfume is made from real essential oil extract from plants because it's very expensive. Other than that I have no other ideas.



This is very interesting cremel.
Whilst I don't get ill like Dharma, fragrances tend to give me a headache so I avoid wearing any.
It was my mother's that started it, I think she wore Elizabeth Arden mainly, and I would get a headache just being in the same room as her with her fragrance, and she certainly didn't wear a lot of it.
The only fragrance that I wear is Chanel Coco Noir which I love. 
My SA gives us lots of fragrances to sample but none I like as much as this one.
My DH wears most of them, and they all smell nice on him and don't give me a headache, but for me I don't love the smell as much as the Noir.
He is currently wearing a sample of Galop. 
I have bought him both Terre and Bel Ami which he loves.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. Just catching up. I just got home.
> 
> I don't love gallop. It seemed kind of masculine to me. I like jardin de msr li. I have a huge stash of Chanel allure and coco that I have to work through before I can switch over.
> 
> I just got back from my store. I am over the moon. First, my dress didn't arrive in time but I have to go back on Tuesday anyway. So hopefully I'll get it then.
> 
> But they had this for me: Kelly 32 retourne rouge h sombrero body, Epsom handle straps and bottom, Clemence sides.
> 
> A special thanks to dharma and mrs Owen for talking through color choices with me at our recent meetup. And to madam bijoux for her knowledge and experience with sombrero.
> 
> View attachment 3500217
> View attachment 3500218
> View attachment 3500220


Congrats Pbp that is a spectacular looking Kelly!
Hope that you enjoy every second of it.
Would also love to hear about your experience with Sombrero down the line.


----------



## MadMadCat

Thanks Karen16, Mindi, pbp, prepster kyokei and mrs owen for the good wishes for my trip. I am again in the airport but at this time i just exited customs [emoji1]

It was a great trip, bought a few H items, some clothes and aome artwork, which is the real reasonwe went to Paris. H is mostly "collateral damage" in these trips [emoji33]

I could only find one of the scarves i was looking for, but that has not stopped me fromcomi gback with three [emoji15]


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you for HippoLove.   A magnetic field that "eats" watches?  I am speechless.   I didn't know there were places on earth like that.   Hey, have a great trip, MadCat.  Bring us back lots of stories and pix of pretty items.



Thank you Eagle! It was a man made magnetic field . It would slowly permanently magnetize the case and the mechanism of steel watches util they stopped working.
I am glad i was not wearing expwnsive watches back then!


----------



## MadMadCat

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Keren, I love talking business so I hope I don't bore anyone in the Cafe!
> 
> The "leased" departments in NM and Saks are a lower cost way to keep a brand presence without maintaining their own retail stores and staff. NM and Saks are two separate companies and there is always a tussle between the 5 department store brands for placement of premier merchandise as it's usually high ticket items. The brands pay to be there plus train specialists in sales but the department store captures store card purchases, points incentives etc. Its a very cooperative type of arrangement. In my opinion, Saks is struggling to find it's way with new customers though I love that store and hope they figure it out. Macy's has seen such a decline in their store appearance and merchandise pricing and they seem to be dragging Bloomingdales down with them, another shame as it was so iconic.
> 
> This is just my opinion and I have been out of fashion retail for several years but online sales will likely cause retail square footage to need to drop at least 50% in order for these companies to stay afloat and more than that for large department stores. Malls are already becoming entertainment centers and food is the focus for drawing in more customers. Some malls will have to close and the different retailers will have to focus their efforts on drawing more people to a single location rather than being everywhere for convenience since it doesn't get much more convenient than online shopping.  I think we're also going to see more promotion of items that can't be bought online, every effort will have to be made to get people to the stores. My area is now home to the 2nd largest mall in the US and they spent 250 million on an expansion and they average $1K per square foot of retail space-some of the highest in the country. They courted 8 new LVMH and Kering brand boutiques which will now draw those clients from their nearest boutique 90 miles away. That mall 90 miles away is seeing other closures, spending on renovations but seemed lifeless and it's lacking in any new exciting brands or restaurants.
> 
> The big developments in the new few years will be these lifestyle hubs, food, hotels, entertainment, shopping, parking, indoor and outdoor walkways. One fashion retailer just acquired an Italian restaurant group and plonked a gourmet pizza and wine bar in between 3 of it's branded stores. That captures food, home and fashion and entertainment revenue in about 30,000 sq feet. When I started in retail 20 years ago, the company I worked for experienced meteoric growth because our stores were spectacles and destinations. They invested heavily in design, art, music and the overall vibe was very buzzy. Then they went public and slowly that started to decline but now it will have to come back to draw in people. Now it seems people do feel that there are some things you shouldn't buy online or don't want to but I think we're going to see a big focus on the overall client experience and how they feel in these spaces which will be very interesting. When you make people feel good, make the space smell good etc they buy more and they're even happy about it.
> 
> The biggest flaw in the Design District is the outdoors in Florida aspect, I was there one rainy afternoon and had the place to myself. It was slightly awkward being the only customer in most stores. And I'm pretty sure it rains a lot in Florida, right? some covered walkways would help tremendously, maybe with water misters for really hot days. They'll figure it out though, as you said there's a lot invested!
> 
> Ok, cafe sorry to clog the thread. Now that I've procrastinated long enough I must go back to work .



This is very interesting and informative!! Thank you for taking the time to explain!


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> Safe travel MMC!! Have fun!



Thank you, cremel!


----------



## cremel

MadMadCat said:


> Thank you, cremel!



MMC welcome back. Cannot wait to see the "three" loots.  

Did you actually go to FSH only or visited all three H shops!and was it pleasant to visit Paris in October ?


----------



## Kyokei

The newest wine in my foray in the new world wines was this.... A very big wine at 15.9% alcohol........
It was nice (especially decanted) just a LOT of wine. Very big. I also revisited the Melee since I've been recommending it a lot as an affordable option.


----------



## nicole0612

Kyokei said:


> The newest wine in my foray in the new world wines was this.... A very big wine at 15.9% alcohol........
> It was nice (especially decanted) just a LOT of wine. Very big. I also revisited the Melee since I've been recommending it a lot as an affordable option.



Wow, I hope you had a big meal with that one! [emoji6]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh yes, there are three neutrals: the off white with orange trim that you have, the oatmeal with red border or the grey and charcoal. All three are beautiful. Maybe the grey is more different from what you have?
> 
> I also tried the red blue prune cheval Phoenix 140 silk and it might have to come home with me.  I have a few 140 silks with red but it might  be too amazing to pass up.



I checked the CE you referred online. It looks great. I also have a few 140 silk scarves that all have blue tones. They are not the same after all and too pretty to pass. 

Yeah the grey could be a good choice.  Recently I got several neutrals that are easy to throw on for the winter for various color of coats. I am thinking to visit Hermès early November. I cannot wait to check out their new arrivals. Now the hectic week is coming... several projects due next week, both kids fighting off the flu, searching for their Halloween costume, company Halloween parties, trick or treat. 

Frankly I admit I am a bit afraid of ghosts in general and I am scared of horror movies around Halloween. Last year someone dropped a giant spider right on my face at a building entrance. I was not very happy about that. But the kids seem to be so eager for the Halloween party and of course the candy part! I guess I will have to tough it up. Perhaps there is always the fun part of Halloween other than the horror and ghosts stuff.


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> The newest wine in my foray in the new world wines was this.... A very big wine at 15.9% alcohol........
> It was nice (especially decanted) just a LOT of wine. Very big. I also revisited the Melee since I've been recommending it a lot as an affordable option.



Sounds like a great evening. What goes well with this wine?


----------



## Kyokei

cremel said:


> Sounds like a great evening. What goes well with this wine?



It pairs well with most “big” foods: barbecue, ribs, chili, meatloaf, burgers, sausages, duck, lamb, etc. Sadly I don’t like a lot of that food but I had it directly after a heavier (multiple course) meal.


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> It pairs well with most “big” foods: barbecue, ribs, chili, meatloaf, burgers, sausages, duck, lamb, etc. Sadly I don’t like a lot of that food but I had it directly after a heavier (multiple course) meal.



Ah I see. I don't know wine. Only occasionally learn something from DH.  I used to eat more meat when I was a teenager. And I have been eating less and less meat these days. Veggie seems to be more suitable for my diet plan and appetite most of the time. I like to taste meat sometimes but cannot eat a 16 oz steak for sure( one of my colleagues from Texas said 16 was his standard steak size last week. I was thinking oh 6 oz is more than enough for me. ）


----------



## Kyokei

cremel said:


> Ah I see. I don't know wine. Only occasionally learn something from DH.  I used to eat more meat when I was a teenager. And I have been eating less and less meat these days. Veggie seems to be more suitable for my diet plan and appetite most of the time. I like to taste meat sometimes but cannot eat a 16 oz steak for sure( one of my colleagues from Texas said 16 was his standard steak size last week. I was thinking oh 6 oz is more than enough for me. ）



I'm the same way. I eat fish almost every day (love sashimi etc) but rarely eat meat. I am not a fan of chicken, turkey, etc.... I'll only eat meat about once a month or once every two months. I'm not big into fruits (too sweet for me) but LOVE almost every vegetable and eat a ridiculous amount of them. Definitely never eat steak. I did have a very, very small amount of steak tartare about a year ago at a private party at Bergdorfs but only because all of the other dishes contained cream or cheese which I can't eat.


----------



## cremel

These were the dishes from my recent vacation in Florida.  [emoji39]

Had quite some sea food there.


----------



## EmileH

Creme have a good week. I hope the little ones feel better soon.


----------



## MadMadCat

momasaurus said:


> I would be so happy if we turned our attention to lipstick for just a moment, LOL. Long-lasting and not drying: any suggestions?



I know that many will probably frown over this, but after spending way too much money for lipsticks that did not last long enough or were too sticky or too dry, the one i like the most is the Revlon Colorstay Ultimate Suede. This is not liquid like the other Colorstay, it is just very very pigmented and feels reasonably mosturizing.

Maybe it is because for $12-13 i had lower expectations than for other lipsticks, but i really liked it and it felt comfortable.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. Just catching up. I just got home.
> 
> I don't love gallop. It seemed kind of masculine to me. I like jardin de msr li. I have a huge stash of Chanel allure and coco that I have to work through before I can switch over.
> 
> I just got back from my store. I am over the moon. First, my dress didn't arrive in time but I have to go back on Tuesday anyway. So hopefully I'll get it then.
> 
> But they had this for me: Kelly 32 retourne rouge h sombrero body, Epsom handle straps and bottom, Clemence sides.
> 
> A special thanks to dharma and mrs Owen for talking through color choices with me at our recent meetup. And to madam bijoux for her knowledge and experience with sombrero.
> 
> View attachment 3500217
> View attachment 3500218
> View attachment 3500220



This is a gorgeous color!! Congratulations! [emoji173]️

Sorry to ask, but i never heard of sombrero leather. What are the characteristics?


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wanted to share this with you guys. I wasn't sure how DH would feel about the new Kelly. When I got home from work that day I was pleasantly surprised to see that he was taking it all in stride, he bought this at the Halloween store. He was wearing it when he greeted me at the door.
> 
> View attachment 3500862
> View attachment 3500863


What a great surprise and so good of DH to join in your celebration.
What a great DH you have!


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> This is a gorgeous color!! Congratulations! [emoji173]️
> 
> Sorry to ask, but i never heard of sombrero leather. What are the characteristics?



Sombrero is a smooth matte leather. I guess it's a newer type of leather for Hermes. It is closest to swift, but in my limited sample size, comparing it to my rouge h swift belt, it seems to take the color better than swift. At least for rouge h. Like all smooth leathers it will develop a patina and you have to be careful about getting it wet.


----------



## momasaurus

MadMadCat said:


> I know that many will probably frown over this, but after spending way too much money for lipsticks that did not last long enough or were too sticky or too dry, the one i like the most is the Revlon Colorstay Ultimate Suede. This is not liquid like the other Colorstay, it is just very very pigmented and feels reasonably mosturizing.
> 
> Maybe it is because for $12-13 i had lower expectations than for other lipsticks, but i really liked it and it felt comfortable.


Thanks, dear. I will give this a try! I love cheap finds


----------



## katekluet

Kyokei said:


> The newest wine in my foray in the new world wines was this.... A very big wine at 15.9% alcohol........
> It was nice (especially decanted) just a LOT of wine. Very big. I also revisited the Melee since I've been recommending it a lot as an affordable option.


Kyokei, that wine is from my neck of the woods...they make lovely reds. I hope you still liked the Melee upon retasting.


----------



## meazar

Wow, Ppup- just passed by and saw your beautiful RH kelly!  I'm not familiar with Sombrero, but it looks amazing!  I'm sure you'll use her constantly.  Congrats!


----------



## EmileH

meazar said:


> Wow, Ppup- just passed by and saw your beautiful RH kelly!  I'm not familiar with Sombrero, but it looks amazing!  I'm sure you'll use her constantly.  Congrats!



Thank you. She arrives tomorrow. So excited!


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Creme have a good week. I hope the little ones feel better soon.



Thank you Ppup!!

Off to work. Have a great week everyone!!


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> But they had this for me: Kelly 32 retourne rouge h sombrero body, Epsom handle straps and bottom, Clemence sides.
> 
> A special thanks to dharma and mrs Owen for talking through color choices with me at our recent meetup. And to madam bijoux for her knowledge and experience with sombrero.
> 
> View attachment 3500217
> View attachment 3500218
> View attachment 3500220



Oh wow! Wow!! Wow!!! I had to wait to see these pics on my big office screen to really see all the details! Enjoy this glorious bag, Pbp. Was this an SO that you spec'ed all the different leathers?


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Oh wow! Wow!! Wow!!! I had to wait to see these pics on my big office screen to really see all the details! Enjoy this glorious bag, Pbp. Was this an SO that you spec'ed all the different leathers?



Thank you! No it was quite a surprise. I had asked for a rouge h bag in box or another interesting leather in a Kelly. They just happened to receive this and it wasn't spoken for. It wasn't a special order. They just made it with the three leathers for durability and interest I think. The photos are terrible. I took them in the dressing room at the store, she will ship today and I'll have her tomorrow. [emoji2]


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> Maybe a decade ago there was a group of 4-5 H fragrances introduced together.   One of them smelled very citrusy.  I thought the name was Pampelrose -- something like that.   The store was closing for the night and I felt sorry for my part-time SA who seemed desperate to make a sale.  I bought the one I thought was it.  Never did that again.  It was the wrong fragrance and I eventually wound up leaving it in the restroom where I worked.  Somebody got a $95 "gift."   I don't think H is making that scent.  What they do make that I like is 24 Faubourg.  But I haven't worn it b/c I don't like the odor of stale perfume on clothing, i.e., scarves.  I haven't sample more recent H fragrances.
> A scent I do like is lavender, like the scent of the essential oil so it's purely lavender and not some chemical mix of scents.  I am not sure about wearing essential oils as a fragrance (don't laugh).  It is a chemical that has been reputed to help migraines.  So, if applied to wrists, it might have some effect on the bod that I don't anticipate.  But stuff like English lavender is a mix of scents so not appealing.  Guerlain used to make a nice lavender scent that I found out about as it was being discontinued.  Something not expensive is good to use for the wrists insofar it comes off when I was my hands.



Pampelmousse rose still exists in the line of "eaux" by Hermes. To my nose, it is the "most unpleasant" of that collection. I'm quite intrigued by some of the new Hermessences, on the other hand, and I love the new Jour Gardenia.


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> Pampelmousse rose still exists in the line of "eaux" by Hermes. To my nose, it is the "most unpleasant" of that collection. I'm quite intrigued by some of the new Hermessences, on the other hand, and I love the new Jour Gardenia.



Jour gardenia is so beautiful. I really need to give away my Chanel and make the switch.


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> Yes La petite Cherie is very simple and refreshing that's why it's good for summer but it doesn't last awfully long.
> 
> Shalimar is very special and it suits sophisticated /intelligent ladies and it works any season of the year. It's the signature product of Guerlain. This one was created entirely by the "nose" from Guerlain. While today it's almost impossible to find a "nose" who only works for one perfume factory.  They work avg four to six hours a day and they are paid extremely high. Often the "nose" is actually the same person who creates two products for two entirely different companies these days.
> 
> As for Petite robe noir I would give it 7 out of 10.  It works but I don't think it's the best of Guerlain.
> 
> I don't have a large collection of perfume.  Only the ones I like. My extended French family members tend to stick to only one or two perfume for years or their entire life. The perfume somehow represents a person from what I understood. They see a perfume in a shop then immediately this comment would come up " oh that's Miriam's perfume ", "ah Bridget wears this one.".
> 
> Well I think that sometimes a little variety might help. [emoji1]



I like to wear one perfume at the time, as well. I don't know if it is a European thing or not, but that's how I grew up. One picks a perfume and that's it for a while. My mother used the same perfume for her whole life (Lanvin), and gave up only when she could not find it in her usual store anymore. 

I change perfume only when some things in my life change. Big changes. The last time was 3 years ago. I went through some really difficult time with a  job, I decided to quit, take a break from almost everything that felt "not right" in my life. That's when I settled on my new scent, which is New Look 1947 by Dior Private collection. My only grief about it is that the smallest bottle they sell is too big for travel and they don't have samples. If someone likes oriental scents, their oud is probably one of the most elegant I've ever smelled. Just wonderful.

(I'm sorry for the broken down stream of replies, but I'm trying to catch up!!)


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Someone asked about sombrero. I had a few days to read up on it. Most of what I found was here on tpf through a google search. There were many people who said they wouldn't take sombrero because it was too high maintenance. But it was clear that they didn't have any sombrero and were just guessing. Madame bijoux has a Constance in sombrero and spoke highly of it. She says that hers has worn well. It is a smooth leather similar to swift. It is matte unlike box. It will definitely develop a patina over time and you have to be careful about getting it wet. I don't mind this because I wanted this to be more of a special bag. Most of my workhorse bags are Togo. And I have and old LV sofia Coppola MM in Jasper which is the same color as rouge h. So I can use that for inclement weather etc. But if you want a workhorse bag I'm not sure sombrero is the way to go. Maybe Madame bijoux will chime in because I think she's the expert.



That was _moi, asking._
Thank you so much for the info. I will never be able to use a high maintenance leather in pretty much anything, unless I'm ok with a "weathered" look 
I love barenia, for that reason, but it has less of an elegant look, while your K is the epitome of elegance.
Beautiful!


----------



## Cordeliere

I am a one perfume girl also.  Currently it is Thierry Mugler Angel.  In contrast, I have a girlfriend who uses perfume to signal her mood.  When she is ticked off, she puts on a pungent pine scent that sends the family a red alert message.  She has other scents that signal other things.   That was as amazing to me as the friend I had 30 years ago who changed her handbag daily.   I had one handbag at the time, and she opened a whole new world view for me.


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> I once had a cosmetic rep tell me in all sincerity that the reason I had oily skin (acne prone, at that) was that I wasn't using enough moisturizer.  (pore clogging moisturizer.  Ugh).



to a point, it might have been true.
I have the opposite - very dry skin, and my dermatologist told me to stop using moisturizer for three months over the summer, and not to use detergents of any kind - just water. The first couple of weeks were rough. By October it was somewhat balanced, which allowed me to be able to go back to use cream to protect my skin from the cold during the winter. Since then, I never use moisturizer during the summer and my skin feels overall less dry.


----------



## gracekelly

I tend to stick to one brand if that makes sense.  I love Jo Malone and you can combine her scents to create new ones.


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> L'Bleu is special because it was created by a Guerlain. But parfum from one hundred years ago tend to be heavier than lots of new ones created later. I don't have it myself. It smells pretty sophisticated, probably lots of different notes combined. I heard from my DH that it's very famous and lots of women from Europe love it.
> 
> The initial reason that parfum became more popular in late 1800's was because people didn't like to bath everyday. And in France for a long time they took bath with their underwear on.  The parfum was to enhance their body scent. LOL basically to make sure they don't stink. [emoji1]therefore parfum was pretty heavy at that time.
> 
> Shalimar is excellent and oriental. The bottle is from a famous crystal maker The Baccarat. Chanel No.5 creator used to express how he admired the creator of Shalimar, Jacques Guerlain. [emoji1]



I totally agree with you about older perfumes. I think we're also a little more concerned about "society" around us. I've colleagues complaining that someone else uses too much perfume (and yet, they don't seem to complain about people who have strong BO...go figure).

If someone is interested in perfumes, I think the book "Perfume: the story of a murderer" is a great read, albeit a little gory at times


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> It does seem counter-intuitive, but there may actually be a little truth to this.  I also have oily and acne-prone skin, and if I over-dry it with anti-acne type products the oiliness gets worse because the skin is trying to balance itself and is overproducing oil to counteract the dryness. . . if that makes sense.  So moderation is key!  There are non-comedogenic (non-pore-clogging) moisturizers out there.  If I could change one thing about myself I think I'd choose perfect skin.  Sigh.  (If I could change more than one thing--no, don't get me started!)



Sorry, Mindy! I have been reading the forum sequentially to catch up and replying as I read. I would have just agreed with you instead of repeating what I said!
No harm meant


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> MMC welcome back. Cannot wait to see the "three" loots.
> 
> Did you actually go to FSH only or visited all three H shops!and was it pleasant to visit Paris in October ?



I went to FSH first, because there is a lovely SA there that I like. She is very patient, gives me good, honest advice and she is the only one that gives me samples and other things without me asking. Unfortunately I saw the last CSGM that I wanted being bought under the nose, so I went to Sevres to look for it. They didn't have it either, but they had another scarf in my list. I love the Sevres store, but I haven't found anyone particularly helpful there. I still enjoy shopping at FSH more.

I will tell more about my shopping at H after taking some pictures of my purchases. I was exhausted last night and today I left before the sun was out.


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> I went to FSH first, because there is a lovely SA there that I like. She is very patient, gives me good, honest advice and she is the only one that gives me samples and other things without me asking. Unfortunately I saw the last CSGM that I wanted being bought under the nose, so I went to Sevres to look for it. They didn't have it either, but they had another scarf in my list. I love the Sevres store, but I haven't found anyone particularly helpful there. I still enjoy shopping at FSH more.
> 
> I will tell more about my shopping at H after taking some pictures of my purchases. I was exhausted last night and today I left before the sun was out.



Can't wait to see your purchases and hear more about your trip!


----------



## MadMadCat

Cordeliere said:


> I am a one perfume girl also.  Currently it is Thierry Mugler Angel.  In contrast, I have a girlfriend who uses perfume to signal her mood.  When she is ticked off, she puts on a pungent pine scent that sends the family a red alert message.  She has other scents that signal other things.   That was as amazing to me as the friend I had 30 years ago who changed her handbag daily.   I had one handbag at the time, and she opened a whole new world view for me.



I love Angel, and every time I end up in a perfume store or at a duty free, I like smelling it. It turns on my skin, so I could never use it as my own perfume


----------



## Serena88

I used to wear Angel and Alien since I was 12!!!!
I stopped wearing it because after all these years I couldn't smell it anymore, got very used to it, and now I use 3 perfumes, mademoiselle guerlain from their private collection, Armani prive rose d'arabie and Kelly Calèche  
I would say that the most personal I feel now is rose d'arabie, I love ouds!!
I grew up with the idea of having just few perfumes, preferable just one, so I'm now deciding which one of these will be my forever fragrance  !
Another one is Galop, but I'm not sure to love it every time I smell it!


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> Thanks, dear. I will give this a try! I love cheap finds



Same here. Will try it too.


----------



## Genie27

So much perfume talk - In my teen/uni days, I wore Samsara and Lou Lou. And Anais Anais. 

Then I switched to wear one by Costume National that smelled deliciously of cloves, cardamom and cinnamon - I have not been able to find a replacement. The closest was Cartier Declaration. I actually don't wear any perfume these days as it overwhelms my co-workers. A lot of workplaces are scent-free zones now.

If anyone knows a nice current sweet-spicy scent I would try it.


----------



## Keren16

MadMadCat said:


> I know that many will probably frown over this, but after spending way too much money for lipsticks that did not last long enough or were too sticky or too dry, the one i like the most is the Revlon Colorstay Ultimate Suede. This is not liquid like the other Colorstay, it is just very very pigmented and feels reasonably mosturizing.
> 
> Maybe it is because for $12-13 i had lower expectations than for other lipsticks, but i really liked it and it felt comfortable.



I'm not frowning [emoji4][emoji168]
I wear high end makeup.  Have so for years.  The receptionist where I get my nails & hair[emoji1326][emoji140] done suggested I try a liquid eyeliner (L'Oreal Telescopic) & Rimmel Lipstick.  They're not bad.  I also tried a Revlon Lipgloss and I liked it.  I'm not sure if I will buy anymore but for the price, it was worth a try.  
I have to go back to read what's been going on since I my last post


----------



## cremel

MMC LOL about "BO". I am facing this situation in some of my meeting. It mainly comes from men who is from xxx country. Man it's so strong that I want to put a bit scented balm under my nose before going to that meeting.


----------



## cremel

Corde I love Angel. It's also the lifetime perfume of my sister in law. She has been wearing it since age of 14.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! No it was quite a surprise. I had asked for a rouge h bag in box or another interesting leather in a Kelly. They just happened to receive this and it wasn't spoken for. It wasn't a special order. They just made it with the three leathers for durability and interest I think. The photos are terrible. I took them in the dressing room at the store, she will ship today and I'll have her tomorrow. [emoji2]



I love your bag from the pictures!  It was meant to be for you!


----------



## Keren16

Cordeliere said:


> I am a one perfume girl also.  Currently it is Thierry Mugler Angel.  In contrast, I have a girlfriend who uses perfume to signal her mood.  When she is ticked off, she puts on a pungent pine scent that sends the family a red alert message.  She has other scents that signal other things.   That was as amazing to me as the friend I had 30 years ago who changed her handbag daily.   I had one handbag at the time, and she opened a whole new world view for me.



I was a one perfume girl.  I felt in a style rut & decided perfume should be part of the change.  I do not think my style changed.  Maybe evolved. It's still essentially the same.  
For me, me a single fragrance is part of my personality.  No matter how I want a new one, it just does not fit.
Angel is very popular and smells terrific on some people.  I did not know what to think when I first sprayed it on.  The SA told me "it grows on you."  I thought the remark to be humorous & accurate!
I change my handbags more frequently than I did.  Still not often for day.  For nights & weekends I chose smaller bags.


----------



## MadMadCat

Genie27 said:


> So much perfume talk - In my teen/uni days, I wore Samsara and Lou Lou. And Anais Anais.
> 
> Then I switched to wear one by Costume National that smelled deliciously of cloves, cardamom and cinnamon - I have not been able to find a replacement. The closest was Cartier Declaration. I actually don't wear any perfume these days as it overwhelms my co-workers. A lot of workplaces are scent-free zones now.
> 
> If anyone knows a nice current sweet-spicy scent I would try it.



Ohhh...Samsara! I used it a long time ago! My first perfume was Magie Noire, then I used Samsara for a while. I went deep into the incense/oriental scents for a while, when I was working mostly in the middle east. There are some extraordinary perfume makers totally unknown to the western world.


----------



## Keren16

MadMadCat said:


> to a point, it might have been true.
> I have the opposite - very dry skin, and my dermatologist told me to stop using moisturizer for three months over the summer, and not to use detergents of any kind - just water. The first couple of weeks were rough. By October it was somewhat balanced, which allowed me to be able to go back to use cream to protect my skin from the cold during the winter. Since then, I never use moisturizer during the summer and my skin feels overall less dry.



That interesting. I have dehydrated skin. If I do not put a moisturizer on, I get a taut, uncomfortable feeling.  Maybe I'm not letting my  oils have a chance to replenish naturally


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> MMC LOL about "BO". I am facing this situation in some of my meeting. It mainly comes from men who is from xxx country. Man it's so strong that I want to put a bit scented balm under my nose before going to that meeting.



In some countries (more than one) wearing deodorant is not considered a standard practice, with obvious consequences...sigh.
It is not just a question of where people come from, though. I have a person in my staff (an american man) whose smell is unbearable. Apparently if I mentioned something, it would be considered harassment (or so tells me my HR department). When I have to meet with him I keep my meetings short and possibly not in my office, since I cannot open the windows.
Yet, another woman is allowed to tell one of my very stylish and well put together staff not to wear perfume because she finds it offensive.

I am always puzzled by these rules.


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> View attachment 3501496
> View attachment 3501497
> View attachment 3501498
> View attachment 3501499
> 
> These were the dishes from my recent vacation in Florida.  [emoji39]
> 
> Had quite some sea food there.



 I eat fish.  No poultry.  Once I a while, I'll taste a forkful of my husband's steak. I never cared for meat.  I digest fish better.   I always loved cottage cheese & have it as part of my breakfast.  
A round about way of posting your pictures look appealing!!  Where was this in Florida?  I live in South Forida


----------



## Keren16

Kyokei said:


> The newest wine in my foray in the new world wines was this.... A very big wine at 15.9% alcohol........
> It was nice (especially decanted) just a LOT of wine. Very big. I also revisited the Melee since I've been recommending it a lot as an affordable option.



My alcohol tolerance is not that high so I will have to imagine the pleasure of drinking it.  The wine is a nice accompaniment to your beautiful Birkin!
How did you like the Melee upon revisiting?


----------



## MadMadCat

Keren16 said:


> I'm not frowning [emoji4][emoji168]
> I wear high end makeup.  Have so for years.  The receptionist where I get my nails & hair[emoji1326][emoji140] done suggested I try a liquid eyeliner (L'Oreal Telescopic) & Rimmel Lipstick.  They're not bad.  I also tried a Revlon Lipgloss and I liked it.  I'm not sure if I will buy anymore but for the price, it was worth a try.
> I have to go back to read what's been going on since I my last post



I used to wear more expensive make up. Then a friend of mine, who worked for an organization that monitors quality of skincare and makeup, introduced me to a database prepared by their independent team, showing that most of the "pharmacy-grade" makeup contains _in average_ less allergenic, preservatives and components that could be considered harmful (like parabens). The reason is simple: they are under everyone's scrutiny and their products turn around faster, therefore they can have a shorter shelf life. 
They even had an app, called Skindeep that one could download and use when shopping for cosmetics. Unfortunately they had to pull it, under the enormous pressure of commercial interests. 

I still like more the high end skincare, but for makeup I don't mind something that is cheaper, if the quality and the result is the same (or better).


----------



## MadMadCat

Keren16 said:


> That interesting. I have dehydrated skin. If I do not put a moisturizer on, I get a taut, uncomfortable feeling.  Maybe I'm not letting my  oils have a chance to replenish naturally



yes, the first days are rough. I felt the face of my skin was two sizes smaller than it should have been!! 
I am not sure it is a solution for everyone, that's what my dermatologist recommended for me, but it may be different for different people.


----------



## Keren16

MadMadCat said:


> I used to wear more expensive make up. Then a friend of mine, who worked for an organization that monitors quality of skincare and makeup, introduced me to a database prepared by their independent team, showing that most of the "pharmacy-grade" makeup contains _in average_ less allergenic, preservatives and components that could be considered harmful (like parabens). The reason is simple: they are under everyone's scrutiny and their products turn around faster, therefore they can have a shorter shelf life.
> They even had an app, called Skindeep that one could download and use when shopping for cosmetics. Unfortunately they had to pull it, under the enormous pressure of commercial interests.
> 
> I still like more the high end skincare, but for makeup I don't mind something that is cheaper, if the quality and the result is the same (or better).



I use mostly Sisley skincare & have been for years.  It feels the best on my skin.  I like some of their makeup but find the lipsticks  nothing special for the price.
I was surprised to find some of drug store brand offerings decent.  The price difference compared to pricier ones may be packaging.  A Guerlain lipstick has a more luxurious container.  I like powders & blushes in better brands.  Other than those, I do not wear foundation opting for s Sisley tinted moisturizer.


----------



## Keren16

MadMadCat said:


> yes, the first days are rough. I felt the face of my skin was two sizes smaller than it should have been!!
> I am not sure it is a solution for everyone, that's what my dermatologist recommended for me, but it may be different for different people.



I know that feeling!  Very uncomfortable!  It is logical that the skin is used to a certain routine & takes time to adjust to a new one.  
I'll give it a try!


----------



## MadMadCat

Keren16 said:


> I use mostly Sisley skincare & have been for years.  It feels the best on my skin.  I like some of their makeup but find the lipsticks  nothing special for the price.
> I was surprised to find some of drug store brand offerings decent.  The price difference compared to pricier ones may be packaging.  A Guerlain lipstick has a more luxurious container.  I like powders & blushes in better brands.  Other than those, I do not wear foundation opting for s Sisley tinted moisturizer.



Oh yessss...there is nothing like the feeling of luxurious packaging 

I don't do powders, therefore i don't use brushes, but i guess that's where quality really shows!


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> to a point, it might have been true.
> I have the opposite - very dry skin, and my dermatologist told me to stop using moisturizer for three months over the summer, and not to use detergents of any kind - just water. The first couple of weeks were rough. By October it was somewhat balanced, which allowed me to be able to go back to use cream to protect my skin from the cold during the winter. Since then, I never use moisturizer during the summer and my skin feels overall less dry.


What the derm suggested was interesting.  I'm glad you found a solution.   

Women with oily hair (big wave) sometimes try to "train" their hair to be less oily by not washing it as often as they could.  I've tried that and I think what happens is that I get used to it looking greasy.   

I wash my face w/soap & water umpteen times a day, easily more than 5.  With bar soap, no special brand..   Once I got windburned and the skin felt taunt --  it felt great.  I read somewhere that oily skin is uncomfortable skin and I think that's right.  Sorta feels like everything's gone slack.   Plus I wear glasses and a non-oily [tiny] schnooze makes the glasses stay put.   A doc a while back suggested I splash warm water on face instead of using soap.   It didn't leave my skin feeling clean but it's better than nothing.  I've tried oil-absorbing tissues but that can be a recipe for breakouts.

Now that I have hit a milestone birthday this year, entitling me to various discounts, I find my face a tad less oily, doesn't bother me as much. Hair is still annoying.


----------



## eagle1002us

So the ladies with dry skin hate feeling taunt and the very oily person here loves feeling taunt!  LOL!


----------



## Genie27

I use a face oil and light lotion, even in summer as it keeps the overall oiliness down. Even my oily skin can appear dull if I don't add hydration, so I use a hydrating mask, micro-scrub, and a clay mask in regular rotation.

The really harsh toners and soaps that were recommended to me in the 80's were awful to my acne-prone skin. Clinique was the worst as it made my skin tight and oily.

I've used Darphin for over a decade. I've tried buying cheaper brands - biotherm, caudalie, keihls, and always go back to darphin. I've switched through their range as my skin aged, but it's been consistently good to my skin.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I use Sisley skin care products. I used to get them from NM. But did some online research and on Amazon, you can get the same stuff at 40% off. At Sisley prices, you can save a lot of $. 

I don't wear make up generally. I do have the Sisley tinted moisturizer I will use upon occasion. I perspire, so make up never stays on, especially during my humid summers. I wear lipstick and eyeliner and perhaps concealer. Luckily, I have good skin. I might try some of the drugstore brands. So I'm interested to see what brands Cafe ladies like.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Kyokei said:


> The newest wine in my foray in the new world wines was this.... A very big wine at 15.9% alcohol........
> It was nice (especially decanted) just a LOT of wine. Very big. I also revisited the Melee since I've been recommending it a lot as an affordable option.


I have some Turley in my wine cellar. Absolutely yummy! My favorite California brands are Black Cat and Dragonette Cellars. I'm in both of their wine clubs. Another great brand is Grassini. I would be on their wine list, but DH and I do not want to commit to a third wine club.


----------



## cremel

Keren16 said:


> I eat fish.  No poultry.  Once I a while, I'll taste a forkful of my husband's steak. I never cared for meat.  I digest fish better.   I always loved cottage cheese & have it as part of my breakfast.
> A round about way of posting your pictures look appealing!!  Where was this in Florida?  I live in South Forida



It was sandpiper bay club med. yeah I knew you and Corde both lived in Florida. [emoji1]thought about where you were while I was there.


----------



## cremel

MadMadCat said:


> In some countries (more than one) wearing deodorant is not considered a standard practice, with obvious consequences...sigh.
> It is not just a question of where people come from, though. I have a person in my staff (an american man) whose smell is unbearable. Apparently if I mentioned something, it would be considered harassment (or so tells me my HR department). When I have to meet with him I keep my meetings short and possibly not in my office, since I cannot open the windows.
> Yet, another woman is allowed to tell one of my very stylish and well put together staff not to wear perfume because she finds it offensive.
> 
> I am always puzzled by these rules.



Sorry MMC I am laughing when reading your message. [emoji23]gosh it's so stinky when I go to my meeting ... I stay as far as possible from him. Yeah these rules are enforced by our HR too. However in my working environment if I am familiar enough with people I do tell people they look great or handsome in their dresses etc. the perfume warning from that woman sounds bizarre to me. How can that be appropriate ? Unless she has medical reason like allergy ?


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I use a face oil and light lotion, even in summer as it keeps the overall oiliness down. Even my oily skin can appear dull if I don't add hydration, so I use a hydrating mask, micro-scrub, and a clay mask in regular rotation.
> 
> The really harsh toners and soaps that were recommended to me in the 80's were awful to my acne-prone skin. Clinique was the worst as it made my skin tight and oily.
> 
> I've used Darphin for over a decade. I've tried buying cheaper brands - biotherm, caudalie, keihls, and always go back to darphin. I've switched through their range as my skin aged, but it's been consistently good to my skin.



Since I wash my face so often, the result seems to be a degree of exfoliation.   Which is fine.   I can understand your experience with Clinique as I think I tried some of their stuff back in the day and got the same result.   A light moisturizing lotion that doesn't clog pores, a clay mask, I would agree these can be helpful.  I used to use Helena Rubenstein Beauty Washing Grains which was some kind oatmeal cleanser that left my skin feeling taut but didn't cause rebound oiliness. 

There's such a thing as overgrown sebaceous glands which appear as people age.   It never ends. . . Apparently these are overgrown oil glands with a little dent in the center. They evidently show up as a tiny spot.  The web called them damaged oil glands (probably "damaged" due to overproduction, I guess).  The little dent makes me thing of a tiny, tiny volcano of an oil gland.  I have several such volcanos.


----------



## pursecrzy

I don't wear perfume to work and I appreciate it if my coworkers don't wear it either. Some perfumes make me feel ill and can give me a headache. 

On weekends I'll wear En Passant, a Malle perfume.


----------



## Genie27

I actually changed seats on the subway last week because the woman who took the seat beside me was wearing a perfume that made me gag. I stayed where I was for a few minutes, but she kept waving her arms about, and a fresh wave hit me every few seconds. The stop after I moved, the train filled up with passengers and I breathed a huge sigh of relief that I wasn't trapped in her miasma.

I'm not usually sensitive to perfumes, but I do have a strong sense of smell. Something was off woth that particular perfume on her skin.


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> It was sandpiper bay club med. yeah I knew you and Corde both lived in Florida. [emoji1]thought about where you were while I was there.



The food looked terrific
I hope you had a nice time [emoji267]


----------



## etoupebirkin

I stopped wearing perfume to the office when I learned that a colleague was sensitive to it. To me, it's a matter of courtesy. I spend 8 hours a day with this person. Why make him or her miserable.

I bathe daily, so I hope I smell OK.


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> I stopped wearing perfume to the office when I learned that a colleague was sensitive to it. To me, it's a matter of courtesy. I spend 8 hours a day with this person. Why make him or her miserable.
> 
> _*I bathe daily, so I hope I smell OK.*_


LOL!  The thing is,  do you use soap?      I recall taking the bus out to Versaille from Paris decades ago and it was my first exposure to everyday French people.  Let's say that back then, the odors were interesting.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Yes, I use soap, LOL!!! Neutrogena bath wash. TMI 

At my first job, there was a customer who came in regularly. He did NOT bathe regularly, but instead used cologne, lots and lots of cologne. It was his culture. You could smell him a mile away.


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> Yes, I use soap, LOL!!! Neutrogena bath wash. TMI
> 
> At my first job, there was a customer who came in regularly. He did NOT bathe regularly, but instead used cologne, lots and lots of cologne. It was his culture. You could smell him a mile away.


Gosh, we had some male patients who loaded up on the cologne something awful.. One guy had a wife who sold it at Macys and brought home the samples for him and I think he used them all at one time lol!


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Yes, I use soap, LOL!!! Neutrogena bath wash. TMI
> 
> At my first job, there was a customer who came in regularly. He did NOT bathe regularly, but instead used cologne, lots and lots of cologne. It was his culture. You could smell him a mile away.





etoupebirkin said:


> Yes, I use soap, LOL!!! Neutrogena bath wash. TMI
> 
> At my first job, there was a customer who came in regularly. He did NOT bathe regularly, but instead used cologne, lots and lots of cologne. It was his culture. You could smell him a mile away.


Do you use Neutrogena Rainbath?  That's a nice product.   Not drying.  Better than bar soap.  It has a nice light scent which I am pretty sure doesn't linger.


----------



## Keren16

eagle1002us said:


> Do you use Neutrogena Rainbath?  That's a nice product.   Not drying.  Better than bar soap.  It has a nice light scent which I am pretty sure doesn't linger.



I'm going to try it.  I have dry skin.  [emoji4]


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Yes, I use soap, LOL!!! Neutrogena bath wash. TMI
> 
> At my first job, there was a customer who came in regularly. He did NOT bathe regularly, but instead used cologne, lots and lots of cologne. It was his culture. You could smell him a mile away.





gracekelly said:


> LOL!  The thing is,  do you use soap?      I recall taking the bus out to Versaille from Paris decades ago and it was my first exposure to everyday French people.  Let's say that back then, the odors were interesting.


Has the culture become more Westernized -- showering, hand sanitizer, deodorant, using paper towels to open doors when leaving a public lavatory?   
A decade ago someone told me she'd been to France and there were no Westernized johns at Versailles.  I think she was pulling my leg.  The facility design sounded very rustic.


----------



## Keren16

etoupebirkin said:


> I use Sisley skin care products. I used to get them from NM. But did some online research and on Amazon, you can get the same stuff at 40% off. At Sisley prices, you can save a lot of $.
> 
> I don't wear make up generally. I do have the Sisley tinted moisturizer I will use upon occasion. I perspire, so make up never stays on, especially during my humid summers. I wear lipstick and eyeliner and perhaps concealer. Luckily, I have good skin. I might try some of the drugstore brands. So I'm interested to see what brands Cafe ladies like.



I bought my Sisley at NM also.  I tried Fragrance Net for an eye cream.  I think it is ok.  I'll look on Amazon next time I need something ... maybe tomorrow[emoji6]. I could use some toner.  Sisley can get pricey.  
I don't know if it does anything.  I like the way it feels on my skin.  
I wear makeup.  Not a lot on my face.  I do wear lipstick.  It all comes off during the day.  I found the liquid eyeliner I bought from Walgreens stays on.  On my eyes I wear NARS All about Eve.  Has virtually no color.  That way I don't look like a clown


----------



## Keren16

Genie27 said:


> I actually changed seats on the subway last week because the woman who took the seat beside me was wearing a perfume that made me gag. I stayed where I was for a few minutes, but she kept waving her arms about, and a fresh wave hit me every few seconds. The stop after I moved, the train filled up with passengers and I breathed a huge sigh of relief that I wasn't trapped in her miasma.
> 
> I'm not usually sensitive to perfumes, but I do have a strong sense of smell. Something was off woth that particular perfume on her skin.



Fragrances never had a negative effect on me till recently.  They can be overwhelming, even some I spray on myself.  The only way I get it off my skin is to shower.


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> Do you use Neutrogena Rainbath?  That's a nice product.   Not drying.  Better than bar soap.  It has a nice light scent which I am pretty sure doesn't linger.


Yes, that's what I use!


----------



## cremel

If the perfume is too strong it starts bothering me as well. One day a woman left the bathroom. All I could smell was her perfume. Probably the right amount is a kind of courtesy to others as well. So I pay close attention when I use perfume. Just enough to smell it...


----------



## cremel

etoupebirkin said:


> I stopped wearing perfume to the office when I learned that a colleague was sensitive to it. To me, it's a matter of courtesy. I spend 8 hours a day with this person. Why make him or her miserable.
> 
> I bathe daily, so I hope I smell OK.



Lol!!!


----------



## cremel

Keren16 said:


> The food looked terrific
> I hope you had a nice time [emoji267]



Thank you Karen. The food turned out to be the best part actually. Weather was ok but not the best. Lots of cocktails and parties every night. I think I prefer club med that's next to the sea rather than a river. The mosquitos almost killed me. I ended up using the spray four times a day and still I got a dozen itchy-to-death bumps at the end of the trip. Magically the kids didn't get any. Either I smelt too good or I was totally stinky that they liked it. [emoji23]


----------



## cremel

Genie27 said:


> I actually changed seats on the subway last week because the woman who took the seat beside me was wearing a perfume that made me gag. I stayed where I was for a few minutes, but she kept waving her arms about, and a fresh wave hit me every few seconds. The stop after I moved, the train filled up with passengers and I breathed a huge sigh of relief that I wasn't trapped in her miasma.
> 
> I'm not usually sensitive to perfumes, but I do have a strong sense of smell. Something was off woth that particular perfume on her skin.



I would have trouble to stay at work if a colleagues perfume bottle broke that day. [emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Is it true that organic bars are actually healthier and better than the body wash we use? They said the body wash has a lot more chemicals added than simple soap bars?


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> Is it true that organic bars are actually healthier and better than the body wash we use? They said the body wash has a lot more chemicals added than simple soap bars?



It is true that most soaps and body products have many added chemicals, some are hormone-disrupters that have some health risk. This is true whether they are bars or liquids. The ones with the moisturizing beads are the worst, and they are also extremely toxic to tiny life in the ocean because the itty bitty plastic particles are small enough to pass through cleaning filters. 
Organic, all-natural or craftsman-made/home-made are probably the safest choices, but it will probably not give you the best skin. 
I personally eat very healthy, natural food, get good exercise and avoid smoke, but I bathe in chemicals and slather them on my face...so I hope that it balances out!
I also use the neutrogena rain bath! I actually hate it (to me it smells incredibly strong, especially the "yellow" flavor). My husband refuses to check our closets before he buys more of things that he likes, therefore we always have 8-10 rain bath containers (and 8-10 refills of peppercorns, 8-10 jars of hot sauce...) but somehow I always end up having to use "yellow"!  [emoji43]


----------



## momasaurus

MadMadCat said:


> In some countries (more than one) wearing deodorant is not considered a standard practice, with obvious consequences...sigh.
> It is not just a question of where people come from, though. I have a person in my staff (an american man) whose smell is unbearable. Apparently if I mentioned something, it would be considered harassment (or so tells me my HR department). When I have to meet with him I keep my meetings short and possibly not in my office, since I cannot open the windows.
> Yet, another woman is allowed to tell one of my very stylish and well put together staff not to wear perfume because she finds it offensive.
> 
> I am always puzzled by these rules.


I hate that BO smell, but I have a male colleague who reeks of baby powder. I guess it's his deodorant but it makes me gag. I'd rather smell whatever he smells like naturally!


----------



## EmileH

I can't contribute much to the discussion of smells ladies. I'm blessed with very little sense of smell.  [emoji4]


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> Thank you Karen. The food turned out to be the best part actually. Weather was ok but not the best. Lots of cocktails and parties every night. I think I prefer club med that's next to the sea rather than a river. The mosquitos almost killed me. I ended up using the spray four times a day and still I got a dozen itchy-to-death bumps at the end of the trip. Magically the kids didn't get any. Either I smelt too good or I was totally stinky that they liked it. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3502408
> View attachment 3502409
> View attachment 3502410
> View attachment 3502411
> View attachment 3502412
> View attachment 3502413
> View attachment 3502414



I would prefer the ocean totally!  The bugs can be a problem!  Once I start scratching, it is difficult to stop.  I'm sure they bit because you smelled good!  Fortunately, your children were spared


----------



## Keren16

nicole0612 said:


> It is true that most soaps and body products have many added chemicals, some are hormone-disrupters that have some health risk. This is true whether they are bars or liquids. The ones with the moisturizing beads are the worst, and they are also extremely toxic to tiny life in the ocean because the itty bitty plastic particles are small enough to pass through cleaning filters.
> Organic, all-natural or craftsman-made/home-made are probably the safest choices, but it will probably not give you the best skin.
> I personally eat very healthy, natural food, get good exercise and avoid smoke, but I bathe in chemicals and slather them on my face...so I hope that it balances out!
> I also use the neutrogena rain bath! I actually hate it (to me it smells incredibly strong, especially the "yellow" flavor). My husband refuses to check our closets before he buys more of things that he likes, therefore we always have 8-10 rain bath containers (and 8-10 refills of peppercorns, 8-10 jars of hot sauce...) but somehow I always end up having to use "yellow"!  [emoji43]



Thanks for the information.
Ive been buying a lot of my body washes at Whole Foods lately,  hoping they choose environmentally conscious.  
I did buy a cream drugstore brand thinking it would moisturize my dry skin (it did not). The one with the beads really annoyed me.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I can't contribute much to the discussion of smells ladies. I'm blessed with very little sense of smell.  [emoji4]



That's fortunate!  You are not overwhelmed with too much obsession of fragrances or the repulsion of odors[emoji106]


----------



## Keren16

momasaurus said:


> I hate that BO smell, but I have a male colleague who reeks of baby powder. I guess it's his deodorant but it makes me gag. I'd rather smell whatever he smells like naturally!



Earlier this morning a friend & I saw a man we knew while we were walking.  He had a towel around his neck after his run.  He told us he didn't want to smell offensive when walked back into the a/c.  I never realized a moderate change in temperature releases body odors.
First thing I thought was "telepathy" after reading & participating last night on this thread.  Second thought was to appreciate his consideration!


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> Has the culture become more Westernized -- showering, hand sanitizer, deodorant, using paper towels to open doors when leaving a public lavatory?
> A decade ago someone told me she'd been to France and there were no Westernized johns at Versailles.  I think she was pulling my leg.  The facility design sounded very rustic.



There is a business in Paris that DH and I know very well. They went through a full renovation a couple of years ago, including new bathrooms. They are a huge improvement from the old bathroom, which were probably from the 60s and very dingy.
DH commented that, in spite of being 2 years old, the sinks in the men's bathrooms are spotless because "they are hardly used. The French guys don't appear to ever wash their hands". YUUUCK.


----------



## MadMadCat

Keren16 said:


> Fragrances never had a negative effect on me till recently.  They can be overwhelming, even some I spray on myself.  The only way I get it off my skin is to shower.



Changes in hormones levels change the sense of smell, and even what smells we like or we don't like.
there are some smells that I loved when I was younger and now I can barely stand.

Of course, too much of anything is bad, even the best perfume in the world, but I find difficult to think that a little perfume may be offensive. As a rule of thumb, perfume should not be detectable at more than 30cm, or 1', of distance, which is pretty much the definition of personal space.


----------



## MadMadCat

For those who asked, I put my recent paris purchases in the 2016 scarves thread.
I was really looking for the black version of the carre en boucle GSGM, but I saw the last one in FSH bought under my nose. I must say, the lady who purchased was beautiful and elegant, which made me feel a little less sad about seeing it go, at least it will have a good life 

I was looking for Au Coin du Feu, in the Christmas-y blue/red version, with the quad-contrast hem. The super nice SA in FSH told me that they "did not order it". I didn't even think it was possible for FSH "not to order" something, but she told me they had it in Sevres, so I went there to buy it. 

The scarf I did not expect to purchase was the Hermes Electrique 04 (blue/prune/rouge). I was looking for a subdued blue/neutral carre', but after trying La legende de l'arbre and Chemins de corail, and realizing that the petrol color didn't really help me, the SA brought this one up, and it was love at first sight. It is such a happy scarf! 
As most of loves at first sight, I am not sure it was a wise choice, but at least I know what scarf to use when I need some pick-me-up. 
Uh, wait, would that be a scarf fling? I don't want to know 

Last, but not least, I tried all the dallet, which really didn't help me. I also tried the red version of ClF, but DH voted it down because he didn't like the finesse design.
Soooo...I found my bonehur, as they say it in Paris
I posted the pictures here, so I won't repost:
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-fall-2016-scarves.939230/page-284#post-30746387

I absolutely love this scarf, it is neutral but it has enough dark blue not to wash me out. I'm very very happy about this purchase!


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> There is a business in Paris that DH and I know very well. They went through a full renovation a couple of years ago, including new bathrooms. They are a huge improvement from the old bathroom, which were probably from the 60s and very dingy.
> DH commented that, in spite of being 2 years old, the sinks in the men's bathrooms are spotless because "they are hardly used. The French guys don't appear to ever wash their hands". YUUUCK.



Omg. Didn't need to know that. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Omg. Didn't need to know that. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


 Just don't shake the hand of any males whilst you are there.


----------



## gracekelly

Getting back to make-up and skin care.....  I do not buy into all the claims that the various companies make about changing your skin, turning back the clock, erasing lines/furrows or you name it.  I think it is all hogwash and they are just separating women from their $$$.  These products just sit on top of the dermis and can't possibly change things from the inside to the outside.  .Many drug store products do just as good a job as a $200 jar of cream.  I have been using Neutrogena products for years.  The face washes, day and night creams and they work as well as anything.  For day, I mostly use  Bobbi Brown moisturizer and eye cream.  I think that properly removing/cleansing your make-up is most important and not using water that is too hot.  My 2 cents.


----------



## cremel

gracekelly said:


> Just don't shake the hand of any males whilst you are there.



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Omg. Didn't need to know that. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



LOL


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Omg. Didn't need to know that. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



you're welcome! 



gracekelly said:


> Just don't shake the hand of any males whilst you are there.



No kidding!! This place has an escalator just outside the restrooms and, after that revelation, I was very careful not to handle the handrail. 
I guess after a while one has to deal with the germs...what does not kill you...


----------



## MadMadCat

gracekelly said:


> Getting back to make-up and skin care.....  I do not buy into all the claims that the various companies make about changing your skin, turning back the clock, erasing lines/furrows or you name it.  I think it is all hogwash and they are just separating women from their $$$.  These products just sit on top of the dermis and can't possibly change things from the inside to the outside.  .Many drug store products do just as good a job as a $200 jar of cream.  I have been using Neutrogena products for years.  The face washes, day and night creams and they work as well as anything.  For day, I mostly use  Bobbi Brown moisturizer and eye cream.  I think that properly removing/cleansing your make-up is most important and not using water that is too hot.  My 2 cents.



This!! My mom is a chemist she has always said that there are very few things that can "go through" your skin to make a difference in the deeper layers, where aging actually occurs. The problem is that most of the things that can go through are the ones that you do not want in your body, like parabens and other artificial chemicals. Let's remember that our skin was designed NOT to let things through. 

I am also allergic to most of the sunscreen, therefore finding face creams without sunscreen is a challenge. The only thing that seems to make a "cosmetic" difference, to me, are the moisturizers that contain optical diffusers, which essentially "trick" the light and hide small imperfections. Currently I use La Praire, which is just ok for me (in spite of the horrendous price tag), therefore I wouldn't purchase it again. I like the Guerlain Orchid line, but it is a little too heavy unless it is very cold. 
I haven't found the perfect moisturizer, yet! I will check out Bobbi Brown.


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> you're welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding!! This place has an escalator just outside the restrooms and, after that revelation, I was very careful not to handle the handrail.
> I guess after a while one has to deal with the germs...what does not kill you...



Well if nothing else DH can rest assured that I won't be holding hands with any swarthy Frenchmen on my upcoming trip. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well if nothing else DH can rest assured that I won't be holding hands with any swarthy Frenchmen on my upcoming trip. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



hey, maybe that was my DH's fear and it was all his ploy to prevent me from escaping with...Jean Philippe!


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> hey, maybe that was my DH's fear and it was all his ploy to prevent me from escaping with...Jean Philippe!



Heehee [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

Kelly arrived today! [emoji4]


----------



## Keren16

gracekelly said:


> Getting back to make-up and skin care.....  I do not buy into all the claims that the various companies make about changing your skin, turning back the clock, erasing lines/furrows or you name it.  I think it is all hogwash and they are just separating women from their $$$.  These products just sit on top of the dermis and can't possibly change things from the inside to the outside.  .Many drug store products do just as good a job as a $200 jar of cream.  I have been using Neutrogena products for years.  The face washes, day and night creams and they work as well as anything.  For day, I mostly use  Bobbi Brown moisturizer and eye cream.  I think that properly removing/cleansing your make-up is most important and not using water that is too hot.  My 2 cents.



I totally agree with you.  Skin products are not going to cure certain skin conditions or make someone look years younger.  I just can't stand the feel of some of the products on my skin.  My attitude  is about looking good for one's age.  That comes from a healthy lifestyle & genetics.


----------



## Keren16

MadMadCat said:


> For those who asked, I put my recent paris purchases in the 2016 scarves thread.
> I was really looking for the black version of the carre en boucle GSGM, but I saw the last one in FSH bought under my nose. I must say, the lady who purchased was beautiful and elegant, which made me feel a little less sad about seeing it go, at least it will have a good life
> 
> I was looking for Au Coin du Feu, in the Christmas-y blue/red version, with the quad-contrast hem. The super nice SA in FSH told me that they "did not order it". I didn't even think it was possible for FSH "not to order" something, but she told me they had it in Sevres, so I went there to buy it.
> 
> The scarf I did not expect to purchase was the Hermes Electrique 04 (blue/prune/rouge). I was looking for a subdued blue/neutral carre', but after trying La legende de l'arbre and Chemins de corail, and realizing that the petrol color didn't really help me, the SA brought this one up, and it was love at first sight. It is such a happy scarf!
> As most of loves at first sight, I am not sure it was a wise choice, but at least I know what scarf to use when I need some pick-me-up.
> Uh, wait, would that be a scarf fling? I don't want to know
> 
> Last, but not least, I tried all the dallet, which really didn't help me. I also tried the red version of ClF, but DH voted it down because he didn't like the finesse design.
> Soooo...I found my bonehur, as they say it in Paris
> I posted the pictures here, so I won't repost:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-fall-2016-scarves.939230/page-284#post-30746387
> 
> I absolutely love this scarf, it is neutral but it has enough dark blue not to wash me out. I'm very very happy about this purchase!



Your choices are beautiful!  Hope you enjoy them.  A nice variety!!


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kelly arrived today! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503209
> View attachment 3503210
> View attachment 3503211
> View attachment 3503212



What a beauty!!! The different leather combo looks amazing. Loooooove it!! 

How come it only came home today? I must have missed something you mentioned earlier.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kelly arrived today! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503209
> View attachment 3503210
> View attachment 3503211
> View attachment 3503212



By the way Ppup is this your house??

I chose exactly the same off white cabinets(from your second photo onward) for our bathrooms and powder room that are under complete remodeling now. The counter granite also is similar as the one we chose. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3503235
View attachment 3503236
View attachment 3503237


We chose these three. [emoji1]


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kelly arrived today! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503209
> View attachment 3503210
> View attachment 3503211
> View attachment 3503212



I'm so HAPPY FOR YOU!!!
LOVE YOUR KELLY [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji324][emoji324][emoji324][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898]
It's beautiful 
Enjoy in happiness & good health!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kelly arrived today! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503209
> View attachment 3503210
> View attachment 3503211
> View attachment 3503212


Congratulations on that beauty!


----------



## EmileH

Thank you Keren and cremel.  Yes that's my kitchen. The granite is the same as the first one that you chose. I can't take credit for it. The former owners chose all the finishes but I love them especially the granite that you chose.


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> Congratulations on that beauty!



Thank you Madame! Thank you for your advice too.

I'm afraid to use her. I'll get past it. It took me a few months to use my gris tourtourelle. I'm still finding plastic on it. Baby steps. 

Cremel I didn't carry her home on Saturday. She came FedEx today. DH had her set up with a spotlight shining on the box and celebratory music playing.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you Madame! Thank you for your advice too.
> 
> I'm afraid to use her. I'll get past it. It took me a few months to use my gris tourtourelle. I'm still finding plastic on it. Baby steps.
> 
> Cremel I didn't carry her home on Saturday. She came FedEx today. DH had her set up with a spotlight shining on the box and celebratory music playing.



How sweet!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]first class DH!!! Give him a hug from Hermès cafe. [emoji1]


----------



## Genie27

PbP, your DH has a great sense of humour. That bag is so beautiful!


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you Madame! Thank you for your advice too.
> 
> I'm afraid to use her. I'll get past it. It took me a few months to use my gris tourtourelle. I'm still finding plastic on it. Baby steps.
> 
> Cremel I didn't carry her home on Saturday. She came FedEx today. DH had her set up with a spotlight shining on the box and celebratory music playing.


Your DH is the best!


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> It is true that most soaps and body products have many added chemicals, some are hormone-disrupters that have some health risk. This is true whether they are bars or liquids. The ones with the moisturizing beads are the worst, and they are also extremely toxic to tiny life in the ocean because the itty bitty plastic particles are small enough to pass through cleaning filters.
> Organic, all-natural or craftsman-made/home-made are probably the safest choices, but it will probably not give you the best skin.
> I personally eat very healthy, natural food, get good exercise and avoid smoke, but I bathe in chemicals and slather them on my face...so I hope that it balances out!
> I also use the neutrogena rain bath! I actually hate it (to me it smells incredibly strong, especially the "yellow" flavor). My husband refuses to check our closets before he buys more of things that he likes, therefore we always have 8-10 rain bath containers (and 8-10 refills of peppercorns, 8-10 jars of hot sauce...) but somehow I always end up having to use "yellow"!  [emoji43]


You are absolutely right re the consequences of micro-beads.   I didn't know that rain bath came in other colors.   Sorry to hear the scent is not working for you.  I am a bit of a minimalist.  Haven't worn makeup for 10-15 years.   Not even lipstick.  Supposedly some lipsticks have lead in them.  But that's not the reason I skip it.  I just don't think it's flattering.  Not everyone has plump lips that can take strong color.  We are inundated with chemicals, probably impossible to avoid them.


----------



## Keren16

eagle1002us said:


> You are absolutely right re the consequences of micro-beads.   I didn't know that rain bath came in other colors.   Sorry to hear the scent is not working for you.  I am a bit of a minimalist.  Haven't worn makeup for 10-15 years.   Not even lipstick.  Supposedly some lipsticks have lead in them.  But that's not the reason I skip it.  I just don't think it's flattering.  Not everyone has plump lips that can take strong color.  We are inundated with chemicals, probably impossible to avoid them.



Way to go[emoji106]
You are confident in your looks & do not need makeup to boost your image.  That's commendable!
I read about lead in lipstick.  Its interesting to see the levels in different brands.  Was MAC one of the lower  level ones?  Can't remember.  Does it vary with the color?


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kelly arrived today! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503209
> View attachment 3503210
> View attachment 3503211
> View attachment 3503212



G O R G E O U S!!
The sombrero leather seems to soak up the color in a special way, with that deep matte...it is very rich, almost "meaty".
I understand why you picked it!

I like that your DH enjoys and understand your enjoyment


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> G O R G E O U S!!
> The sombrero leather seems to soak up the color in a special way, with that deep matte...it is very rich, almost "meaty".
> I understand why you picked it!
> 
> I like that your DH enjoys and understand your enjoyment



Thank you! Yes the sombrero seems to take the color well. It's interesting that it's a retourne but it is very structured and seems more like a sellier because the sombrero is thick and stiff. 

The store was full of different bags in rouge h and rouge grenat today. If anyone is looking for a red bag now is the time to look. MYH just bought a beautiful rouge grenat picotin. And it's interesting that many of the scarves with red are arriving at the same time. Geez. They have this stuff down. No wonder we all slide so quickly down the orange slope. 

I will pass on everyone's compliments to DH. He's a good guy. He knows that I work hard and likes seeing me so excited.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kelly arrived today! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503209
> View attachment 3503210
> View attachment 3503211
> View attachment 3503212



if you hear rustling in your closet or Eli starts barking, it's probably me or @dharma  sneaking in to attempt a kidnapping 

These photos really show the lush texture of the Sombero, enjoy her immensely!


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! Yes the sombrero seems to take the color well. It's interesting that it's a retourne but it is very structured and seems more like a sellier because the sombrero is thick and stiff.
> 
> The store was full of different bags in rouge h and rouge grenat today. If anyone is looking for a red bag now is the time to look. MYH just bought a beautiful rouge grenat picotin. And it's interesting that many of the scarves with red are arriving at the same time. Geez. They have this stuff down. No wonder we all slide so quickly down the orange slope.
> 
> I will pass on everyone's compliments to DH. He's a good guy. He knows that I work hard and likes seeing me so excited.



First -
Major compliments to your Dear Husband!  It is truly loving to be so supportive[emoji173]️ [emoji106][emoji173]️
Then ...
Is there a "Red Hermes" Thread on tpf?  I love RED[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
We can show our RED's !
Like those who favor blue! (I have some Blue Hermes, to be fair!)

Again, I hope you find a lot of enjoyment with your wonderful Kelly!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!

I am in the midst of a busy time and haven't found time to post much.

I don't know if I have much to add to the makeup/skincare convo except that I do use LaMer  but I started before I really saw signs of aging, I believe it has slowed it down a bit. I'm turning 40 in a few weeks and started around 35 with this regimen. I also enjoy them as an indulgence. There's something therapeutic about how you apply their products. I use a Clarisonic with mild cleanser, toner, La Mer Eye Concentrate and the La Mer Cream. I also use a facial oil that helps with my dry skin. 

I also do a full makeup face most days which I think is unusual here in the Cafe. I started adding products as my hours increased at work and I got darker and darker circles.  I find it easier to conceal if I use foundation etc. I do the whole deal, foundation, concealer, eyebrows, cheeks, powder, eyes and lips but not in an over the top Housewives sort of way-I hope  I can leave the house without doing my makeup and frequently edit the routine but I got into it when I had to have some photos taken and it just stuck. 

As usually happens to me when I'm waiting impatiently for a bag to arrive I find myself distracted by a grail color on eBay, surprise RTW that was found at Chanel and other temptations on my wish list at NM where I have gift cards I'm itching to use. I think I'm over the grail color even though waiting means I may not find the color again for a long, long time. I hope by being virtuous  one or both of my bags will arrive by year end or better by my birthday in about a month. I also have two scarves being transferred in for me to try as well. All the RTW needs to be tried on so I will reveal if it's all cute and fits. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## EmileH

@Keren16 I am going to look for the red thread tomorrow. I will post a link. There must be one.

@MrsOwen3. Wow am I glad I chatted with you and @dharma that day. You can both borrow her anytime. I have tried her with several things in my closet. I almost fainted with joy at the combination of camel and rouge h.

I think you are right that these skin care products are really best to prevent signs of aging. They can only do so much to reverse it. I started about 35 with facials and good quality products. I'll be 49 next month and it is paying off I think. I do full makeup everyday too. I'm used to it. I couldn't go without it.

I can't wait to see your purchases. You are so good to wait for your bags to arrive. There are too many temptations. 

Sounds like our birthdays are in the same month. [emoji4]


----------



## katekluet

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kelly arrived today! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503209
> View attachment 3503210
> View attachment 3503211
> View attachment 3503212


Wow, this is very special! I love the interplay of the leathers and the red stitching...and you know I love sombrero. This is a bag for the ages and in such a classic color. Wear it in good health. And what a great DH to have it set up that way!
Congratulations!!


----------



## gracekelly

Great looking bag PbP. Such an interesting combo of leathers.   Wear it and don't save it.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have tried her with several things in my closet. I almost fainted with joy at the combination of camel and rouge h.



The camel and rouge h sounds divine.


----------



## EmileH

katekluet said:


> Wow, this is very special! I love the interplay of the leathers and the red stitching...and you know I love sombrero. This is a bag for the ages and in such a classic color. Wear it in good health. And what a great DH to have it set up that way!
> Congratulations!!





gracekelly said:


> Great looking bag PbP. Such an interesting combo of leathers.   Wear it and don't save it.





Cordeliere said:


> The camel and rouge h sounds divine.



Thanks ladies. I'm wearing it today. [emoji4]

Cordie nice to hear from you. Hope you are well.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Glad you're going to wear the bag today!!! She is such a beautiful bag. Are you going to wear it with something camel colored?


----------



## EmileH

etoupebirkin said:


> Glad you're going to wear the bag today!!! She is such a beautiful bag. Are you going to wear it with something camel colored?



Thank you. Not today. I'm going to wear a grey suit and my rouge h siesta au paradise scarf.


----------



## etoupebirkin

That will look beautiful together. The Sieste scarf is one of my favorites.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kelly arrived today! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503209
> View attachment 3503210
> View attachment 3503211
> View attachment 3503212


The combo of leathers is just so striking and fabulous. I must say, though, that all your pictures make me want to STROKE THAT SOMBRERO!!!! It looks soooo buttery.


----------



## Meta

@Keren16 and @Pocketbook Pup here's the link to the Red thread.

@Pocketbook Pup Would love to see your OOTD with your gorgeous Rouge H beauty!


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Not today. I'm going to wear a grey suit and my rouge h siesta au paradise scarf.



This outfit must be magazine worth it! I'd love to see a picture if you have the chance and youdon't mind!

I agree also with the elegance of the rouge and camel combo[emoji173]️, it is a classic with a bit more character than the camel+black or black+red.

I am sure you'll enjoy that beautiful bag in more ways than you can imagine! [emoji4]


----------



## MadMadCat

A question to the H-experienced ladies here: does H make SO for bags other than B and K? Most of the H bags simply don't work for me, for a reason or another (look, size, weight, usability).

I would love to buy a Victoria II but i really need longer handles, just 1-1.5" longer, which would allow me to wear it over the shoulder in the winter with a coat. Do you know if it is even possible? I never heard of a special order Victoria.

Thanks.


----------



## dharma

Hi @MadMadCat! Welcome back, I hope your trip was amazing!  I love the Victoria and have been thinking of one for myself as well. What you are requesting is a custom order, not a traditional SO. Nothing is impossible I suppose, but you would have to ask your store about it. The Victoria is not listed on the regular SO order form.
@Pocketbook Pup, that Kelly makes me weak in the knees, I will never tire of seeing photos of it! It could not have landed with a more perfect owner, you must be thrilled with your store! And your DH, lol. 

Well, I reluctantly turned on the heat this morning. It always signals the end of nice weather to me so I avoid it as long as possible. The whippets are much happier.


----------



## EmileH

You guys are so sweet. I'm not sure this is magazine worthy. I was too excited last night to sleep so I had limited time to think about an outfit this morning.

It's so funny that I don't want to use my bags right away. It's kind of like I'm thinking it's not for real and they are going to call me and say it was a mistake I have to bring it back for someone else. [emoji23]


----------



## Meta

MadMadCat said:


> A question to the H-experienced ladies here: does H make SO for bags other than B and K? Most of the H bags simply don't work for me, for a reason or another (look, size, weight, usability).
> 
> I would love to buy a Victoria II but i really need longer handles, just 1-1.5" longer, which would allow me to wear it over the shoulder in the winter with a coat. Do you know if it is even possible? I never heard of a special order Victoria.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, that is possible. From this season onwards, with à la carte instead of RAC there are other bags that are available to be SO although it's limited to single color. The bicolor options are all here. FYI, I'm in Europe. My advise is to check with your SM.


----------



## Meta

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You guys are so sweet. I'm not sure this is magazine worthy. I was too excited last night to sleep so I had limited time to think about an outfit this morning.
> 
> It's so funny that I don't want to use my bags right away. *It's kind of like I'm thinking it's not for real and they are going to call me and say it was a mistake I have to bring it back for someone else.* [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3503720


Thank you for indulging us!  And you're too funny on the bolded part!


----------



## Genie27

PbP, I love her with grey! (In my mind, more than camel, reserving opinion, until you post your camel outfit). I forget, is she a 28? She suits you very well, I think - proportion, look, hardware.


----------



## Mindi B

I've been wearing full makeup daily since about the age of 13, when my lovely mother gently suggested to her not-lovely daughter that it might be a good idea. She meant well.  Anyway, I do it most days.  DH, bless his heart, doesn't really notice whether I've done it or not, though since I am fair with white-blonde eyelashes I think the difference is MAJOR.  It's only relatively recently that I've had the courage to go out occasionally without--usually only if I'm at death's door or there is a straight-up emergency.  I grew up believing that society would collapse if anyone ever saw me without my "eyes on."  That's a hard lesson to unlearn!


----------



## Mindi B

PbP, the bag is gorgeous and will be amazing with all sorts of colors: camel and grey and navy and black and ivory and and and!


----------



## Genie27

Ooh, it will be gorgeous with ivory/cream. And navy.

I think I'm biased against camel, because it washes me out.


----------



## MadMadCat

dharma said:


> Hi @MadMadCat! Welcome back, I hope your trip was amazing!  I love the Victoria and have been thinking of one for myself as well. What you are requesting is a custom order, not a traditional SO. Nothing is impossible I suppose, but you would have to ask your store about it. The Victoria is not listed on the regular SO order form.
> @Pocketbook Pup, that Kelly makes me weak in the knees, I will never tire of seeing photos of it! It could not have landed with a more perfect owner, you must be thrilled with your store! And your DH, lol.
> 
> Well, I reluctantly turned on the heat this morning. It always signals the end of nice weather to me so I avoid it as long as possible. The whippets are much happier.



Thank you *dharma*! I am happy with my H finds, although I was looking for a few more items and I was disappointed that they weren't available. It was a very good trip, relaxing in some ways, but also very successful with the "real" reason of the trip. We managed to acquire all art pieces we had targeted, which is very unusual. My husband was overjoyed because it was his birthday and one of his pieces was his gift.

Good to know about the special order. I will check with my store. I am still mulling about it. I really like buying something that I can "touch and see", but I may make an exception...


----------



## MadMadCat

weN84 said:


> Yes, that is possible. From this season onwards, with à la carte instead of RAC there are other bags that are available to be SO although it's limited to single color. The bicolor options are all here. FYI, I'm in Europe. My advise is to check with your SM.



ohhh....this is a great resource! Perfect! I wouldn't do bi-color. I am a single color gal  
awesome!


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You guys are so sweet. I'm not sure this is magazine worthy. I was too excited last night to sleep so I had limited time to think about an outfit this morning.
> 
> It's so funny that I don't want to use my bags right away. It's kind of like I'm thinking it's not for real and they are going to call me and say it was a mistake I have to bring it back for someone else. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3503720



Wel, I wish I could find more "real" images in magazines, so I vote for a YES, magazine-worthy!
I think that you did pretty well for not thinking about it much 
The bag is great, and it is perfect with your scarf. Thanks for posting!


----------



## lanit

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You guys are so sweet. I'm not sure this is magazine worthy. I was too excited last night to sleep so I had limited time to think about an outfit this morning.
> 
> It's so funny that I don't want to use my bags right away. It's kind of like I'm thinking it's not for real and they are going to call me and say it was a mistake I have to bring it back for someone else. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3503720


I am the same way Pbp, I let scarves and special new bags "marinate" a bit. The exception has been the casual bags. Its also a reason that I enjoy preowned bags to try out a design to see if I reach for it and or have issues with the design. Now that I have enjoyed my pre-owned Kelly I can opt for a new one some day! BTW - you look fab!


----------



## Keren16

weN84 said:


> @Keren16 and @Pocketbook Pup here's the link to the
> 
> @Pocketbook Pup Would love to see your OOTD with your gorgeous Rouge H beauty!


----------



## Keren16

weN84 said:


> @Keren16 and @Pocketbook Pup here's the link to the Red thread.
> 
> @Pocketbook Pup Would love to see your OOTD with your gorgeous Rouge H beauty!



Thank you.  I took some pics.  I'll post them later


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You guys are so sweet. I'm not sure this is magazine worthy. I was too excited last night to sleep so I had limited time to think about an outfit this morning.
> 
> It's so funny that I don't want to use my bags right away. It's kind of like I'm thinking it's not for real and they are going to call me and say it was a mistake I have to bring it back for someone else. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3503720



Beautiful picture!  
I am the same about using (or lack of) my bags, or anything else special to me
I am afraid of ruining them[emoji849]


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> Beautiful picture!
> I am the same about using (or lack of) my bags, or anything else special to me
> I am afraid of ruining them[emoji849]



I'm trying to get past that. I don't want a bunch of pretty things just decorating my closet. And I know the bag will get a patina over time. I like a patina on a bag. But the first mark will be painful I'm sure.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm trying to get past that. I don't want a bunch of pretty things just decorating my closet. And I know the bag will get a patina over time. I like a patina on a bag. But the first mark will be painful I'm sure.



THIS! It is like the first scratch in a new car, or the first mark in the newly painted house. 

A friend of mine buys very nice and expensive outfits, but since he's afraid to ruin them, he buys cheaper outfits similar to the expensive ones, to use. He probably takes it to an extreme, but I can see that happening.


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> THIS! It is like the first scratch in a new car, or the first mark in the newly painted house.
> 
> A friend of mine buys very nice and expensive outfits, but since he's afraid to ruin them, he buys cheaper outfits similar to the expensive ones, to use. He probably takes it to an extreme, but I can see that happening.



That is extreme. I bought a backup pair of a favorite pair of shoes and a backup of my favorite scarf. But I don't think I could do a backup Kelly. [emoji23]


----------



## katekluet

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That is extreme. I bought a backup pair of a favorite pair of shoes and a backup of my favorite scarf. But I don't think I could do a backup Kelly. [emoji23]


You will see little marks on that sombrero but they rub right out or fade away so don't be upset


----------



## EmileH

katekluet said:


> You will see little marks on that sombrero but they rub right out or fade away so don't be upset



Ok I won't worry or be upset when it happens. Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## Keren16

MadMadCat said:


> THIS! It is like the first scratch in a new car, or the first mark in the newly painted house.
> 
> A friend of mine buys very nice and expensive outfits, but since he's afraid to ruin them, he buys cheaper outfits similar to the expensive ones, to use. He probably takes it to an extreme, but I can see that happening.



I did that years ago.  The cheap ones didn't fit right & the material was uncomfortable.  The good outfits sat in my closet.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That is extreme. I bought a backup pair of a favorite pair of shoes and a backup of my favorite scarf. But I don't think I could do a backup Kelly. [emoji23]



I've done that also.  
I have two Kelly's .  The leathers are different.  A formal one & a versatile one


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That is extreme. I bought a backup pair of a favorite pair of shoes and a backup of my favorite scarf. But I don't think I could do a backup Kelly. [emoji23]



I thought about getting a totally beat up Kelly to use for places where I would never take a good bag.  Unfortunately, the beat up ones were so bad, I couldn't bring myself to purchase.  I used to buy a less expensive second pair of shoes in a similar style to something expensive.  When I  had to take back a pair to the dept store because they starting falling apart fairly quickly, I stopped.  I am a believer in good shoes as you only have one pair of feet and you better treat them right!  I have narrowed down to just a few brands that fit me well.  I know which styles to avoid too.  The one advantage of experience!

RE: Saving things...I learned my lesson a long time ago with a pair of shoes. A million years ago  I purchased a pair of white platform expensive shoes at Saks NYC on a trip there when I was living in the Midwest.  I was afraid to wear them and get them dirty etc.  I lingered so long that by the time I wanted to wear them, the styles had changed so much and in a very short time, that I thought they looked dated.   Never again!  I try to wear things when I get them.  Not always successful, but I try.   Also happy to report that i have lost my fear of wearing white in general regarding any potential soiling issues.  White pants, white shoes white bag!  No problemo!


----------



## Genie27

I like to use and wear out my expensive things. I have a hard time justifying high cost per use items, while it makes me very happy to buy something very expensive and then use it *all the time* till it dies. So scratches and scuffs don't bother me as much as knowing something is in a box somewhere, drying out. I will splurge on formal evening attire and accessories, but would much rather spend the money on daily use items.


----------



## Genie27

Ok, I will admit that even when something is dead, I have a hard time letting it go.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm trying to get past that. I don't want a bunch of pretty things just decorating my closet. And I know the bag will get a patina over time. I like a patina on a bag. But the first mark will be painful I'm sure.


If you need help getting around to carrying the bag and breaking in the bag, send it to me and I will do that, heck, at no charge!   It will go nicely with my wardrobe


----------



## Keren16

I can't post on the Red Thread since it has to be individual so I'll post here
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
- My other Red love too[emoji173]️


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3504098
> View attachment 3504099
> View attachment 3504100
> View attachment 3504102
> 
> 
> I can't post on the Red Thread since it has to be individual so I'll post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - My other Red love too[emoji173]️



Wowza!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Genie27

Omg @Keren16 I almost had a heartattack seeing these! Ok, going back to look closely at them now, but wow! Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Keren16

Genie27 said:


> I like to use and wear out my expensive things. I have a hard time justifying high cost per use items, while it makes me very happy to buy something very expensive and then use it *all the time* till it dies. So scratches and scuffs don't bother me as much as knowing something is in a box somewhere, drying out. I will splurge on formal evening attire and accessories, but would much rather spend the money on daily use items.



You're right!  I need to force myself to wear my purchases for the reasons you stated.


----------



## Keren16

Genie27 said:


> Omg @Keren16 I almost had a heartattack seeing these! Ok, going back to look closely at them now, but wow! Gorgeous!!!!!!


Thank you.
Too many!
As I just replied to your post, I have to use these bags
It's a waste otherwise


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wowza!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you
I have a "little" obsession with Hermes  reds
Still, none of these compare with your new Kelly[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I like to use and wear out my expensive things. I have a hard time justifying high cost per use items, while it makes me very happy to buy something very expensive and then use it *all the time* till it dies. So scratches and scuffs don't bother me as much as knowing something is in a box somewhere, drying out. I will splurge on formal evening attire and accessories, but would much rather spend the money on daily use items.



When my weight fluctuated up and then over a period of time went down a considerable amount, then slightly up (phew!), I changed my donating habits.   At first I would donate the clothing, not wanting to bother altering it.  I donated some very fine suits.   Then over the course of a decade I got to the point of realizing that I might not be able to replace that quality -- a number of plus size designers/companies scaled back, like Pendleton, for example.  

Now I am much more likely to get such clothing either altered down by a tailor or store it if it is too small.  First, some manufacturers like EF seem to have initially made very good quality clothing and then morphed into making cardigans and jersey tops and dresses that are differentiated more by color trends than manufacturing detail and quality.  Plus, these darn handkerchief hemlines just drive me wacky in the way they make clothing more trendy than classic and timeless.  EF has gone bananas over those.

 It is expensive to replace clothing and it is a good feeling, like you say, Genie, to get a fair amount of use from "investment clothing."   I have a wool melton long dolman sleeve EF cocoon coat from maybe as long as a decade ago got too big (I lost weight) to be wearable. Finally got around this summer to getting this stuff altered at Nordies.    I have become much more selective about purchasing HS either in the boutique or on ebay.   I don't know if this is the so-called "wisdom" that supposedly comes with aging or getting closer to the fixed-income scenario of retirement.


----------



## Meta

@Keren16 I think you should definitely post your red beauties on the red thread for reference!


----------



## Keren16

weN84 said:


> @Keren16 I think you should definitely post your red beauties on the red thread for reference!



I will
It is an informative thread


----------



## eagle1002us

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3504098
> View attachment 3504099
> View attachment 3504100
> View attachment 3504102
> 
> 
> I can't post on the Red Thread since it has to be individual so I'll post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - My other Red love too[emoji173]️


Is that your bag collection?  It's beautiful.  It's unbelievable.   It's really really beautiful.


----------



## Keren16

eagle1002us said:


> Is that your bag collection?  It's beautiful.  It's unbelievable.   It's really really beautiful.



Thank you.  That is the red part of my Hermes collection.  Only a few other Hermes bags.


----------



## MadMadCat

gracekelly said:


> I thought about getting a totally beat up Kelly to use for places where I would never take a good bag.  Unfortunately, the beat up ones were so bad, I couldn't bring myself to purchase.  I used to buy a less expensive second pair of shoes in a similar style to something expensive.  When I  had to take back a pair to the dept store because they starting falling apart fairly quickly, I stopped.  I am a believer in good shoes as you only have one pair of feet and you better treat them right!  I have narrowed down to just a few brands that fit me well.  I know which styles to avoid too.  The one advantage of experience!
> 
> RE: Saving things...I learned my lesson a long time ago with a pair of shoes. A million years ago  I purchased a pair of white platform expensive shoes at Saks NYC on a trip there when I was living in the Midwest.  I was afraid to wear them and get them dirty etc.  I lingered so long that by the time I wanted to wear them, the styles had changed so much and in a very short time, that I thought they looked dated.   Never again!  I try to wear things when I get them.  Not always successful, but I try.   Also happy to report that i have lost my fear of wearing white in general regarding any potential soiling issues.  White pants, white shoes white bag!  No problemo!



I did that with a lot of shoes. The more I think a shoe is pretty, the least I use it. They sit in my closet, looking gorgeous, until they go out of style. I am also not that tolerant with heels, and most of these shoes have heels. Whenever I reach out for them I think "but what if I have to walk 100' with them? " and back they go. 

I used heels more when when I was younger, to enhance my presence in the workplace. At 5'11" I didn't really need them for every day use, but I enjoyed wearing them when I had a special situation in my working environment which is mostly male. Somehow when I could stand and look at people straight in the eyes they seemed to respect me more. Still, my feet were hurting 

The happiest about my thrifty habit is my niece, who has my same foot size. She has been getting tons of lightly used shoes for free. Now she is dating someone who's shorter than she is, so she doesn't want to use heels anymore. Her feet appreciate it, but I don't have anyone who appreciates my donations anymore!


----------



## MadMadCat

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3504098
> View attachment 3504099
> View attachment 3504100
> View attachment 3504102
> 
> 
> I can't post on the Red Thread since it has to be individual so I'll post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - My other Red love too[emoji173]️



Holy cow!!! 
That is amazing!!

And I love the Golden redhead


----------



## Keren16

Keren16 said:


> Thank you.  That is the red part of my Hermes collection.  Only a few other Hermes bags.



I just wanted to share this since I don't post pictures often
The focus should be on Pocketbook Pup and her beautiful special Kelly


----------



## Keren16

gracekelly said:


> I thought about getting a totally beat up Kelly to use for places where I would never take a good bag.  Unfortunately, the beat up ones were so bad, I couldn't bring myself to purchase.  I used to buy a less expensive second pair of shoes in a similar style to something expensive.  When I  had to take back a pair to the dept store because they starting falling apart fairly quickly, I stopped.  I am a believer in good shoes as you only have one pair of feet and you better treat them right!  I have narrowed down to just a few brands that fit me well.  I know which styles to avoid too.  The one advantage of experience!
> 
> RE: Saving things...I learned my lesson a long time ago with a pair of shoes. A million years ago  I purchased a pair of white platform expensive shoes at Saks NYC on a trip there when I was living in the Midwest.  I was afraid to wear them and get them dirty etc.  I lingered so long that by the time I wanted to wear them, the styles had changed so much and in a very short time, that I thought they looked dated.   Never again!  I try to wear things when I get them.  Not always successful, but I try.   Also happy to report that i have lost my fear of wearing white in general regarding any potential soiling issues.  White pants, white shoes white bag!  No problemo!



A good mattress doesn't hurt either.  My husband & I ordered a bed from a good furniture store in Europe, waited the usual amount of time, and the mattress was hard as a rock.  It wore out & we recently replaced it.  The new mattress is better than the original though still not comfortable.  If it wears out again, we'll have to get a custom made one since I like the frame of the bed.  Still, my back will never be the same as it was.


----------



## Keren16

MadMadCat said:


> Holy cow!!!
> That is amazing!!
> 
> And I love the Golden redhead



Thanks!
The Golden Redhead goes wherever she can with me ... more than my bags[emoji6]


----------



## Genie27

Keren16 said:


> Thank you.
> Too many!
> As I just replied to your post, I have to use these bags
> It's a waste otherwise



Yes!!! Karen, you have a lovely collection! And please do share the rest of it sometime. 

I am not a collector by nature, but can totally understand the mindset - to possess and admire, but not use their items. I don't think there's anything wrong with collecting, I don't share that desire. The extent of my collection would be to have one or two signature pieces of a brand. One purse, one belt, one necklace, 1 B, one K (but I know I'd get more use out of the B), I stopped after two H silks, as they sit in a drawer a lot - CSGMs however...I think I will need one in every colour family that I wear. Then I can add moussies, and silks again.


----------



## Keren16

MadMadCat said:


> I did that with a lot of shoes. The more I think a shoe is pretty, the least I use it. They sit in my closet, looking gorgeous, until they go out of style. I am also not that tolerant with heels, and most of these shoes have heels. Whenever I reach out for them I think "but what if I have to walk 100' with them? " and back they go.
> 
> I used heels more when when I was younger, to enhance my presence in the workplace. At 5'11" I didn't really need them for every day use, but I enjoyed wearing them when I had a special situation in my working environment which is mostly male. Somehow when I could stand and look at people straight in the eyes they seemed to respect me more. Still, my feet were hurting
> 
> The happiest about my thrifty habit is my niece, who has my same foot size. She has been getting tons of lightly used shoes for free. Now she is dating someone who's shorter than she is, so she doesn't want to use heels anymore. Her feet appreciate it, but I don't have anyone who appreciates my donations anymore!



I loved high heels when I was younger.  Then I started wearing lower heel heights because I imagined situations where I might trip or do something stupid.  It is very difficult to go back to the higher heel now


----------



## eagle1002us

Keren16 said:


> Thank you.
> Too many!
> As I just replied to your post, I have to use these bags
> It's a waste otherwise


But I do have some things like intriguing pieces of costume jewelry that I don't wear and that I haven't worn anymore than once, if that,  since I got them, particularly before antique shows were basically replaced by on-line auctions.  Sea monsters, floral pins, hippos, birds, etc.   These figurals are little pieces of art to me.   I enjoy looking at them from time to time.  To some degree your red bags may be like that, Keren, I don't think that's wrong.  

There's art that hangs on walls and art that's various kinds of adornment that is art, etc., etc.   If you stashed the bags in your closet and ignored or forgot that they existed, or mindlessly bought them, that'd be a waste.  But I see your red bag collection as exactly that:  a collection of a color and leathers that you prize, that make you happy.   I am sure you remember how each was acquired and that memory gives you a good feeling.  "Art" is whatever a person defines it to be.  People who collect antique or vintage dresses may never wear them but I think most of us here could understand the attraction of being captivated by beautiful things.   Likewise, books can be something that are collections -- I'm sure you see where I am coming from.  Just enjoy the beauty of the way they're made, the color, the way the leather looks and feels.   Those bags bring beauty into your life.


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> I just wanted to share this since I don't post pictures often
> The focus should be on Pocketbook Pup and her beautiful special Kelly



Not, not darling. I don't want to be the focus. You all indulged me long enough. Please do tell us about your collection. I want to learn. Please....


----------



## Genie27

Eagle, you expressed what I was trying to say about collecting in a much more elegant way.


----------



## cremel

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3504098
> View attachment 3504099
> View attachment 3504100
> View attachment 3504102
> 
> 
> I can't post on the Red Thread since it has to be individual so I'll post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - My other Red love too[emoji173]️



Wow wow Karen!!! Too impressive!!!! You have an army of reds there. I think you can open a red store now. [emoji1] we have several pieces in common. Great bags.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> If you need help getting around to carrying the bag and breaking in the bag, send it to me and I will do that, heck, at no charge!   It will go nicely with my wardrobe



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Keren16

Genie27 said:


> Yes!!! Karen, you have a lovely collection! And please do share the rest of it sometime.
> 
> I am not a collector by nature, but can totally understand the mindset - to possess and admire, but not use their items. I don't think there's anything wrong with collecting, I don't share that desire. The extent of my collection would be to have one or two signature pieces of a brand. One purse, one belt, one necklace, 1 B, one K (but I know I'd get more use out of the B), I stopped after two H silks, as they sit in a drawer a lot - CSGMs however...I think I will need one in every colour family that I wear. Then I can add moussies, and silks again.



You have a better mindset than I do.  You wear and enjoy your pieces.  It's practical also.
I do like my purchases and hope to have good use from them.
 I consider my silks part of a collection since they are art.  I like and have more use from my CSGM's also.  
I've been looking at Birkins for a while but cannot commit to buying.  When I try one, I feel awkward.  They are such an attractive, iconic bag for many situations.  
I hope to find a good fit for me.


----------



## eagle1002us

Keren16 said:


> I just wanted to share this since I don't post pictures often
> The focus should be on Pocketbook Pup and her beautiful special Kelly


It's all good, Karen, her bag and yours.  They are all objects to appreciate and vicariously enjoy.


Genie27 said:


> Eagle, you expressed what I was trying to say about collecting in a much more elegant way.


Thanks, Genie!  I work in a technical field which is not visual.  I enjoy that but it is not visually stimulating.   Fashion fulfills that function.


----------



## Keren16

eagle1002us said:


> But I do have some things like intriguing pieces of costume jewelry that I don't wear and that I haven't worn anymore than once, if that,  since I got them, particularly before antique shows were basically replaced by on-line auctions.  Sea monsters, floral pins, hippos, birds, etc.   These figurals are little pieces of art to me.   I enjoy looking at them from time to time.  To some degree your red bags may be like that, Keren, I don't think that's wrong.
> 
> There's art that hangs on walls and art that's various kinds of adornment that is art, etc., etc.   If you stashed the bags in your closet and ignored or forgot that they existed, or mindlessly bought them, that'd be a waste.  But I see your red bag collection as exactly that:  a collection of a color and leathers that you prize, that make you happy.   I am sure you remember how each was acquired and that memory gives you a good feeling.  "Art" is whatever a person defines it to be.  People who collect antique or vintage dresses may never wear them but I think most of us here could understand the attraction of being captivated by beautiful things.   Likewise, books can be something that are collections -- I'm sure you see where I am coming from.  Just enjoy the beauty of the way they're made, the color, the way the leather looks and feels.   Those bags bring beauty into your life.



Thank you!
That is exactly how I view my collection.[emoji8]


----------



## cremel

Keren16 said:


> Thank you
> I have a "little" obsession with Hermes  reds
> Still, none of these compare with your new Kelly[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]



I thought I had too many reds. You are the winner. I cannot take photos if my reds now because my closets are sealed due to remodeling.  

For fun...here they are:
Reds:
GP 36 calf
Chanel classic jumbo  flap lamb skin 
Kelly wallet goat leather 
Birkin 30 ostrich rouge vif
Birkin 30 rouge clemence 
Kelly 35 rouge casaque 
Birkin 30 Rose Jaipur 
Dior classic 
LV Bandoulier speedy 25 crossbody


----------



## Keren16

eagle1002us said:


> It's all good, Karen, her bag and yours.  They are all objects to appreciate and vicariously enjoy.
> 
> Thanks, Genie!  I work in a technical field which is not visual.  I enjoy that but it is not visually stimulating.   Fashion fulfills that function.



I worked in a technical field also and viewed fashion as an outlet
It was additionally a way to observe people's diverse interests


----------



## eagle1002us

Like Andy Warhol, I see department stores as museums.   Looking at new things -- which includes stuff I have no special need for, like high heels, boots, china, etc., is refreshing.


----------



## cremel

Keren16 said:


> Thank you
> I have a "little" obsession with Hermes  reds
> Still, none of these compare with your new Kelly[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]



Totally agree.  Ppup's kelly is too special. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> I thought I had too many reds. You are the winner. I cannot take photos if my reds now because my closets are sealed due to remodeling.
> 
> For fun...here they are:
> Reds:
> GP 36 calf
> Chanel classic jumbo  flap lamb skin
> Kelly wallet goat leather
> Birkin 30 ostrich rouge vif
> Birkin 30 rouge clemence
> Kelly 35 rouge casaque
> Birkin 30 Rose Jaipur
> Dior classic
> LV Bandoulier speedy 25 crossbody



That's amazing!  I don't want to be off topic however I would love pics if possible!


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> I thought I had too many reds. You are the winner. I cannot take photos if my reds now because my closets are sealed due to remodeling.
> 
> For fun...here they are:
> Reds:
> GP 36 calf
> Chanel classic jumbo  flap lamb skin
> Kelly wallet goat leather
> Birkin 30 ostrich rouge vif
> Birkin 30 rouge clemence
> Kelly 35 rouge casaque
> Birkin 30 Rose Jaipur
> Dior classic
> LV Bandoulier speedy 25 crossbody



Post when you can.  I'll visualize for now!  Your collection is perfect!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Plus, Andy Warhol liked multiples.   I have doubles of certain pins that I wear together.  Makes more of a statement.


----------



## cremel

Keren16 said:


> Post when you can.  I'll visualize for now!  Your collection is perfect!!



We are renting a home now. Remodeling the entire house pretty much, all bathrooms, some landscaping work, some other interior work, opitimizing AC system. It will take a couple of months before we could go back there. Its exhausting. I miss my own house and all the scarves and bags. I brought minimum amount of clothes and other stuff to the rental house. 

I swear if I were to buy another house I will buy one that's completely done.


----------



## meridian

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You guys are so sweet. I'm not sure this is magazine worthy. I was too excited last night to sleep so I had limited time to think about an outfit this morning.
> 
> It's so funny that I don't want to use my bags right away. It's kind of like I'm thinking it's not for real and they are going to call me and say it was a mistake I have to bring it back for someone else. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3503720



Beautiful bag and beautiful styling.  Thank you for sharing.  This bag is truly stunning



Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3504098
> View attachment 3504099
> View attachment 3504100
> View attachment 3504102
> 
> 
> I can't post on the Red Thread since it has to be individual so I'll post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - My other Red love too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️



WoW!!!  Amazing collection of reds!!  You should definitely make it a point to enjoy them.  Cute doggie too


----------



## Kylacove

Is blue jean clemence leather hard to keep clean? It's a pretty color but seems light.


----------



## gracekelly

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3504098
> View attachment 3504099
> View attachment 3504100
> View attachment 3504102
> 
> 
> I can't post on the Red Thread since it has to be individual so I'll post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - My other Red love too[emoji173]️


A girl after my own heart!!!  Great collection!!


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> We are renting a home now. Remodeling the entire house pretty much, all bathrooms, some landscaping work, some other interior work, opitimizing AC system. It will take a couple of months before we could go back there. Its exhausting. I miss my own house and all the scarves and bags. I brought minimum amount of clothes and other stuff to the rental house.
> 
> I swear if I were to buy another house I will buy one that's completely done.



I am very sympathetic. We went through something similar this year, with a bottom up remodeling of a victorian townhouse. Grueling...we decided to move in before a few final projects but i am not sure if we will ever have the strength to get to them!
Good luck with your remodeling and hang in there! The dust will settle eventually (not only figuratively!)


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You guys are so sweet. I'm not sure this is magazine worthy. I was too excited last night to sleep so I had limited time to think about an outfit this morning.
> 
> It's so funny that I don't want to use my bags right away. It's kind of like I'm thinking it's not for real and they are going to call me and say it was a mistake I have to bring it back for someone else. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3503720


LOL, all the more reason to use it right away and break it in. No returning then!


----------



## momasaurus

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3504098
> View attachment 3504099
> View attachment 3504100
> View attachment 3504102
> 
> 
> I can't post on the Red Thread since it has to be individual so I'll post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - My other Red love too[emoji173]️


OOoooh, the Dalvy and the Plume are my faves here. You have an amazing collection!!


----------



## Keren16

meridian said:


> Beautiful bag and beautiful styling.  Thank you for sharing.  This bag is truly stunning
> 
> 
> 
> WoW!!!  Amazing collection of reds!!  You should definitely make it a point to enjoy them.  Cute doggie too



Thank you!  My doggie also thanks you for the compliment [emoji6]


----------



## Keren16

gracekelly said:


> A girl after my own heart!!!  Great collection!!



Thank you!
I'd love to see your favorite collection if you would like to post one[emoji7]


----------



## Keren16

momasaurus said:


> OOoooh, the Dalvy and the Plume are my faves here. You have an amazing collection!!



Thank you!  I find these bags part of an expression of Hermes style and craftsmanship.  It's a learning experience for me.


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> We are renting a home now. Remodeling the entire house pretty much, all bathrooms, some landscaping work, some other interior work, opitimizing AC system. It will take a couple of months before we could go back there. Its exhausting. I miss my own house and all the scarves and bags. I brought minimum amount of clothes and other stuff to the rental house.
> 
> I swear if I were to buy another house I will buy one that's completely done.



Remodeling is disruptive and never goes as planned.  For us, completion was later than anticipated and a detail or more was left out and had to be added.  You have my sympathies.  I hope yours goes smoothly!


----------



## gracekelly

Keren16 said:


> Thank you!
> I'd love to see your favorite collection if you would like to post one[emoji7]


I have a couple of very old threads on tPF on red bags and gold bags.  I have since added to those collections, but not put up new pictures.


----------



## Cordeliere

Keren16 said:


> Thank you!  I find these bags part of an expression of Hermes style and craftsmanship.  It's a learning experience for me.



Curious.  Where do you keep them?   I keep my bags in the closet to protect them from the light.   But I really want them in a decorative bookcase in the bedroom so that I can look at them.   It would make me very happy to have my bags where I could enjoy looking at them.   As a collector, how do you deal with this?


----------



## Keren16

gracekelly said:


> I have a couple of very old threads on tPF on red bags and gold bags.  I have since added to those collections, but not put up new pictures.



Thank you
I will try to find them
It's always interesting to view someone's collections and their special bags!


----------



## Keren16

Cordeliere said:


> Curious.  Where do you keep them?   I keep my bags in the closet to protect them from the light.   But I really want them in a decorative bookcase in the bedroom so that I can look at them.   It would make me very happy to have my bags where I could enjoy looking at them.   As a collector, how do you deal with this?



I do the same as you by keeping my bags in my closet so they are not exposed to sun or harsh lighting.  It's climate controlled.  I store them in their dust bags.  As much as I would like to look at them, I feel the bags are more protected that way.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Curious.  Where do you keep them?   I keep my bags in the closet to protect them from the light.   But I really want them in a decorative bookcase in the bedroom so that I can look at them.   It would make me very happy to have my bags where I could enjoy looking at them.   As a collector, how do you deal with this?



Corde,

I put all my bags in my closet and put them in dust bags. Only the one or two that are currently in use are elsewhere in daylight. I try to avoid the sun as much as I could when I leave them on the table. Leather like ostrich is rather sensitive to sunlight. 

It's hard to believe how fast the sunlight and oil from hands could damage the leather/silk. The twillies used for my garden party handles completely lost their original colors within three months of use. The garden party is indoor 95% of the time. 

I am not a collector I just love my bags too much that I protect them well. [emoji1]

Recently one of the crystals on my blouse made a tiny scratch on my ostrich bag. I was sad for days. [emoji22] I will see the artisan to try to rub it off.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Curious.  Where do you keep them?   I keep my bags in the closet to protect them from the light.   But I really want them in a decorative bookcase in the bedroom so that I can look at them.   It would make me very happy to have my bags where I could enjoy looking at them.   As a collector, how do you deal with this?



Cordie, I had been keeping mine in shelves in my closet to be able to see them. I switched to lying them on their backs in their dustbags in a cabinet with doors. DH is disappointed. He liked to see them out. But I want to take care of them. What we need is a glass cabinet with museum quality glass to block the light. [emoji23]


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cordie, I had been keeping mine in shelves in my closet to be able to see them. I switched to lying them on their backs in their dustbags in a cabinet with doors. DH is disappointed. He liked to see them out. But I want to take care of them. What we need is a glass cabinet with museum quality glass to block the light. [emoji23]



From someone who does museum quality cabinets installed in the house, one could buy a couple of new B or K for the price of one of these. IMHO, it is better to take the risk of having a bit of environmental consequences on the bags!
Actually I think that dry air (as from A/C and heating) is worst than sun, since it cracks the leather.


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> From someone who does museum quality cabinets installed in the house, one could buy a couple of new B or K for the price of one of these. IMHO, it is better to take the risk of having a bit of environmental consequences on the bags!
> Actually I think that dry air (as from A/C and heating) is worst than sun, since it cracks the leather.



Oh well I guess that's out. I am hoping that keeping them lying flat and in their dustbags keeps them in good shape. I can't do the whole box thing. That would take too much time in the morning. And of course there is always the spa in years to come. I'm trying to strike a balance of using them but keeping them nice. Our bags are quite an investment. I want them to last a lifetime.


----------



## MadMadCat

Cordeliere said:


> Curious.  Where do you keep them?   I keep my bags in the closet to protect them from the light.   But I really want them in a decorative bookcase in the bedroom so that I can look at them.   It would make me very happy to have my bags where I could enjoy looking at them.   As a collector, how do you deal with this?



I don't have a collection nearly as nice as the ones of you ladies, but I keep my bags standing in their dust bags, stuffed with "bag pillows". When I say bag pillows I don't mean these cute little things that one can find in the stores. I make my own bag pillows with acid free acetate (one can buy it in rolls in any well stocked art supply store). Once you make your acid free container of the right size, you can fill it up with any material, from paper to packing peanuts. 
The bags will slouch a little by keeping them standing, but I kind of like it. If you don't like it, just have them lay down on one side (but be mindful of turning them around now and then).


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh well I guess that's out. I am hoping that keeping them lying flat and in their dustbags keeps them in good shape. I can't do the whole box thing. That would take too much time in the morning. And of course there is always the spa in years to come. I'm trying to strike a balance of using them but keeping them nice. Our bags are quite an investment. I want them to last a lifetime.



I am sure they will. I love when I see one of these classic bags that shows it has been used (not abused). It makes them so much more..."classy"? Not sure I can explain it.


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> I don't have a collection nearly as nice as the ones of you ladies, but I keep my bags standing in their dust bags, stuffed with "bag pillows". When I say bag pillows I don't mean these cute little things that one can find in the stores. I make my own bag pillows with acid free acetate (one can buy it in rolls in any well stocked art supply store). Once you make your acid free container of the right size, you can fill it up with any material, from paper to packing peanuts.
> The bags will slouch a little by keeping them standing, but I kind of like it. If you don't like it, just have them lay down on one side (but be mindful of turning them around now and then).





MadMadCat said:


> I am sure they will. I love when I see one of these classic bags that shows it has been used (not abused). It makes them so much more..."classy"? Not sure I can explain it.



Oh yes mmc I know what you are talking about and agree completely. When you see a Frenchwoman with an Hermes bag you can tell she uses it. It's not a museum piece.

I like a little slouch in some of my bags but not others. My Colvert Kelly is s 40 cm and I think it looks more casual and less briefcase like when it slouches a bit. But I don't like the look of birkins when they get a bit sloppy looking. Mine are Togo so hopefully that won't happen too much but one has a bit of a slouch. I'll definitely rotate the position. I'm thinking that I should pad the shelves a bit so they aren't sitting on hard wood too.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh yes mmc I know what you are talking about and agree completely. When you see a Frenchwoman with an Hermes bag you can tell she uses it. It's not a museum piece.
> 
> I like a little slouch in some of my bags but not others. My Colvert Kelly is s 40 cm and I think it looks more casual and less briefcase like when it slouches a bit. But I don't like the look of birkins when they get a bit sloppy looking. Mine are Togo so hopefully that won't happen too much but one has a bit of a slouch. I'll definitely rotate the position. I'm thinking that I should pad the shelves a bit so they aren't sitting on hard wood too.



yep, exactly. The pictures that were just posted in the Stars&H of Catherine Deneuve and her bags are a perfect example.


----------



## lanit

I store my bags in an antique library case mostly in their dust bags, but I love to see them when in rotation. Space is limited in my room so it is a really narrow bookcase. Fortunately all my bags are 31 cm or less. The boxes are in storage area or Closeted as there Is no room for them. I love my bags slouchy too. Most are Clemence, box or evercalf/ evercolor leather. Until we move into a more modern home this is how they will have to be stored. Those darn Victorians relied on armoires and I cannot fathom how they could fit those huge dresses in them!


----------



## EmileH

lanit said:


> I store my bags in an antique library case mostly in their dust bags, but I love to see them when in rotation. Space is limited in my room so it is a really narrow bookcase. Fortunately all my bags are 31 cm or less. The boxes are in storage area or Closeted as there Is no room for them. I love my bags slouchy too. Most are Clemence, box or evercalf/ evercolor leather. Until we move into a more modern home this is how they will have to be stored. Those darn Victorians relied on armoires and I cannot fathom how they could fit those huge dresses in them!



Seriously. How did they manage that? 

Good to know how you store yours. I know you have that lovely cabinet for your scarves. I prefer large bags so I really hit a storage crisis. I had to rearrange the closet over the weekend. I think slouch is less of a factor for smaller bags? So you are probably fine with yours standing upright.


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> Corde,
> 
> I put all my bags in my closet and put them in dust bags. Only the one or two that are currently in use are elsewhere in daylight. I try to avoid the sun as much as I could when I leave them on the table. Leather like ostrich is rather sensitive to sunlight.
> 
> It's hard to believe how fast the sunlight and oil from hands could damage the leather/silk. The twillies used for my garden party handles completely lost their original colors within three months of use. The garden party is indoor 95% of the time.
> 
> I am not a collector I just love my bags too much that I protect them well. [emoji1]
> 
> Recently one of the crystals on my blouse made a tiny scratch on my ostrich bag. I was sad for days. [emoji22] I will see the artisan to try to rub it off.



I even put the bags I use during the day back in their dust bags in the closet when I'm home.  I'm pretty obsessive.  If I'm driving in my car I put a scarf over the bag to protect it from sunlight.  
I use twillies randomly on my bags for the same purpose as you.
When I started buying Hermes I did not want to repeat the same pattern of collecting as I did with a previous handbag line.  It did not happen.  Too many beautiful Hermes!  I'd like to try though.
I use one bag for a period of time, usually seasonal, then switch.  So it really isn't practical to buy as many as I did.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh well I guess that's out. I am hoping that keeping them lying flat and in their dustbags keeps them in good shape. I can't do the whole box thing. That would take too much time in the morning. And of course there is always the spa in years to come. I'm trying to strike a balance of using them but keeping them nice. Our bags are quite an investment. I want them to last a lifetime.



Besides the monetary investment there is the emotional aspect & experience of acquiring of the bags!


----------



## Keren16

MadMadCat said:


> I don't have a collection nearly as nice as the ones of you ladies, but I keep my bags standing in their dust bags, stuffed with "bag pillows". When I say bag pillows I don't mean these cute little things that one can find in the stores. I make my own bag pillows with acid free acetate (one can buy it in rolls in any well stocked art supply store). Once you make your acid free container of the right size, you can fill it up with any material, from paper to packing peanuts.
> The bags will slouch a little by keeping them standing, but I kind of like it. If you don't like it, just have them lay down on one side (but be mindful of turning them around now and then).



I'm sure you have a beautiful collection of Hermes bags!  Thank you for the advice about bag pillows.  I like slouch in some of my bags.  It looks more relaxed & then I feel more relaxed [emoji41].


----------



## Keren16

MadMadCat said:


> I am sure they will. I love when I see one of these classic bags that shows it has been used (not abused). It makes them so much more..."classy"? Not sure I can explain it.



You explained it well!


----------



## MadMadCat

lanit said:


> I store my bags in an antique library case mostly in their dust bags, but I love to see them when in rotation. Space is limited in my room so it is a really narrow bookcase. Fortunately all my bags are 31 cm or less. The boxes are in storage area or Closeted as there Is no room for them. I love my bags slouchy too. Most are Clemence, box or evercalf/ evercolor leather. Until we move into a more modern home this is how they will have to be stored. Those darn Victorians relied on armoires and I cannot fathom how they could fit those huge dresses in them!



It helped that they only had a couple of dresses!
I find funny that the old victorian closets had the pegs to hang the clothes parallel to the doors. Essentially one on the left and one of the right. It would make it easy to choose what to wear in the morning!


----------



## MadMadCat

Keren16 said:


> I'm sure you have a beautiful collection of Hermes bags!  Thank you for the advice about bag pillows.  I like slouch in some of my bags.  It looks more relaxed & then I feel more relaxed [emoji41].



Actually, I only ever purchased a single H bag (a leather garden party) which I used and perused as work bag, to the point that I grew a little tired of it. I still put it in rotation, mostly in the summer, but it is starting to look "old". I also confess that I must have loaded it with too much weight, because the handles are starting to give up. 

The only other H bag I own is an old K of my mom, that my dad purchased for her in the late '70s. My mom hardly used it and when my dad died she passed it on to my sister, who - after realizing she wouldn't use it either- passed it on to me. I never use it. It does not fit my lifestyle. It is stashed at the bottom of the closet, in its dustbag. I guess the women in my family are not H-bag women. I asked my niece if she wanted it, and her reply was "no".
Oh well.


----------



## Keren16

MadMadCat said:


> Actually, I only ever purchased a single H bag (a leather garden party) which I used and perused as work bag, to the point that I grew a little tired of it. I still put it in rotation, mostly in the summer, but it is starting to look "old". I also confess that I must have loaded it with too much weight, because the handles are starting to give up.
> 
> The only other H bag I own is an old K of my mom, that my dad purchased for her in the late '70s. My mom hardly used it and when my dad died she passed it on to my sister, who - after realizing she wouldn't use it either- passed it on to me. I never use it. It does not fit my lifestyle. It is stashed at the bottom of the closet, in its dustbag. I guess the women in my family are not H-bag women. I asked my niece if she wanted it, and her reply was "no".
> Oh well.



Is the bag in reasonable condition?  You can try a liner for added structure.  Stretched handles give your bag flexibility to be worn on the shoulder too.  I really like my Garden Party.  It's so easy to locate things and it is an "under the radar" bag.  
Why don't you try wearing your Kelly again.  After an adjustment period you may like the way you use it.  Kelly's are beautiful bags with a lot of history.  Additionally, it is a memory of your mother.


----------



## MadMadCat

Keren16 said:


> Is the bag in reasonable condition?  You can try a liner for added structure.  Stretched handles give your bag flexibility to be worn on the shoulder too.  I really like my Garden Party.  It's so easy to locate things and it is an "under the radar" bag.
> Why don't you try wearing your Kelly again.  After an adjustment period you may like the way you use it.  Kelly's are beautiful bags with a lot of history.  Additionally, it is a memory of your mother.



I guess they stretched BECAUSE I wear it over my shoulder! The stretched handles are crackling and the leather is stretched badly where the handles are stitched to the bag. I don't mind that it is slouchy and unstructured, but my husband tells me it looks "ratty" 
I love how practical it is (indeed, I used it so much!). I could just replace it, or get a custom Victoria instead.

For my mom's bag...it is heavy (I realized now that I wrote K but I meant B, it is a Birkin). I have a problem in the joints of both elbows, therefore I need a bag I can put on the shoulder when my arms hurt. Also, it does not really remind me of my mom because...she never wore it! I cannot remember seeing that bag on her once. Only one picture exists of her carrying the bag, and I think it was the day she got it as gift!

I cherish some of the H scarves she has passed on to me, because they are more "her" (in spite of the fact she is giving me the ones she used the least!). She is has been "editing" her wardrobe since my dad passed away, but she still dresses up and gets out of the house every day. She'll be 85 in a couple of months. She still gets the compliments of random people, commenting about how elegant she looks, in stores, in restaurants. I guess my sister and I didn't get the "royal gene" as we call it. My mom looked like Lauren Bacall when she was younger, and she still has that "don't mess with me" look.


----------



## klynneann

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3504098
> View attachment 3504099
> View attachment 3504100
> View attachment 3504102
> 
> 
> I can't post on the Red Thread since it has to be individual so I'll post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - My other Red love too[emoji173]️


This thread somehow dropped off my notifications, so now I'm catching up a bit.  And wow!  What a gorgeous collection!  Especially that plume!!


----------



## Keren16

MadMadCat said:


> I guess they stretched BECAUSE I wear it over my shoulder! The stretched handles are crackling and the leather is stretched badly where the handles are stitched to the bag. I don't mind that it is slouchy and unstructured, but my husband tells me it looks "ratty"
> I love how practical it is (indeed, I used it so much!). I could just replace it, or get a custom Victoria instead.
> 
> For my mom's bag...it is heavy (I realized now that I wrote K but I meant B, it is a Birkin). I have a problem in the joints of both elbows, therefore I need a bag I can put on the shoulder when my arms hurt. Also, it does not really remind me of my mom because...she never wore it! I cannot remember seeing that bag on her once. Only one picture exists of her carrying the bag, and I think it was the day she got it as gift!
> 
> I cherish some of the H scarves she has passed on to me, because they are more "her" (in spite of the fact she is giving me the ones she used the least!). She is has been "editing" her wardrobe since my dad passed away, but she still dresses up and gets out of the house every day. She'll be 85 in a couple of months. She still gets the compliments of random people, commenting about how elegant she looks, in stores, in restaurants. I guess my sister and I didn't get the "royal gene" as we call it. My mom looked like Lauren Bacall when she was younger, and she still has that "don't mess with me" look.



Who cares??? Your bags are a part of you!!!   Look at the pictures of wildlife posts.  They are personal expressions of style.  You are fortunate to own a Birkin! 
Hermes scarves are art. I did not get any Royal gene either.  My mother wore Kelly bags.  I thought they were old fashioned. I was trendier at the time.  I know now to understand style


----------



## Keren16

klynneann said:


> This thread somehow dropped off my notifications, so now I'm catching up a bit.  And wow!  What a gorgeous collection!  Especially that plume!!



Thank you!  I do not keep up with threads consistently too 
I love my Plume[emoji173]️& wore her to dinner tonight 
I think it might appear "duddy" to some but to me she is perfect


----------



## momasaurus

Keren16 said:


> Thank you!  I do not keep up with threads consistently too
> I love my Plume[emoji173]️& wore her to dinner tonight
> I think it might appear "duddy" to some but to me she is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505488


YOur plume in gorgeous!!


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> Thank you!  I do not keep up with threads consistently too
> I love my Plume[emoji173]️& wore her to dinner tonight
> I think it might appear "duddy" to some but to me she is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505488



It's gorgeous. I firmly believe in buying things that you love not things that others value. The plume is a beautiful bag.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> * I firmly believe in buying things that you love not things that others value*. .



I should write that down and put it somewhere that I can see it multiple times a day.  My time on TPF has made me want a birkin in spite of the fact that I can't seem to find one I like.  There was one that I found to be beautiful but it was a color that did not go with anything in my closet.   Thank god someone bought it before I could do something stupid.   So I look at thousands of birkins online and don't like any of them.   I keep trying to find the needle in the haystack--the birkin I like.  Does it sound like I should get one?  It doesn't to me either but I have been brain washed by the high value that others give the birkin.  I need to repeat to myself "I will not buy something just because others value it".  Repeat again....


----------



## dharma

MadMadCat said:


> It helped that they only had a couple of dresses!
> I find funny that the old victorian closets had the pegs to hang the clothes parallel to the doors. Essentially one on the left and one of the right. It would make it easy to choose what to wear in the morning!





lanit said:


> I store my bags in an antique library case mostly in their dust bags, but I love to see them when in rotation. Space is limited in my room so it is a really narrow bookcase. Fortunately all my bags are 31 cm or less. The boxes are in storage area or Closeted as there Is no room for them. I love my bags slouchy too. Most are Clemence, box or evercalf/ evercolor leather. Until we move into a more modern home this is how they will have to be stored. Those darn Victorians relied on armoires and I cannot fathom how they could fit those huge dresses in them!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Seriously. How did they manage that?
> 
> Good to know how you store yours. I know you have that lovely cabinet for your scarves. I prefer large bags so I really hit a storage crisis. I had to rearrange the closet over the weekend. I think slouch is less of a factor for smaller bags? So you are probably fine with yours standing upright.





MadMadCat said:


> It helped that they only had a couple of dresses!
> I find funny that the old victorian closets had the pegs to hang the clothes parallel to the doors. Essentially one on the left and one of the right. It would make it easy to choose what to wear in the morning!



A dear friend of mine used to rent the top floor apartment of a gorgeous huge old brownstone that used to be the original "servant's quarters". One room was lined with shallow closets on all of the walls for the hoop skirts. They were beautiful closets with amazing wooden doors and pegs but totally impractical by today's standards. It was a treat to see and day dream about those times. Although I'm sure in my past life I was probably the servant.


----------



## dharma

Cordeliere said:


> I should write that down and put it somewhere that I can see it multiple times a day.  My time on TPF has made me want a birkin in spite of the fact that I can't seem to find one I like.  There was one that I found to be beautiful but it was a color that did not go with anything in my closet.   Thank god someone bought it before I could do something stupid.   So I look at thousands of birkins online and don't like any of them.   I keep trying to find the needle in the haystack--the birkin I like.  Does it sound like I should get one?  It doesn't to me either but I have been brain washed by the high value that others give the birkin.  I need to repeat to myself "I will not buy something just because others value it".  Repeat again....


Don't do it, Cordie. I find that TPF starts to convince me of many things that just aren't me. Luckily I usually come to my senses before I head down a dark path. While I think you are certainly elegant enough to look amazing with a 35 birkin, if you aren't going to use it, don't bother. Maybe a vintage HAC is more "you"?


----------



## dharma

Keren16 said:


> Thank you!  I do not keep up with threads consistently too
> I love my Plume[emoji173]️& wore her to dinner tonight
> I think it might appear "duddy" to some but to me she is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505488


I love this bag, it couldn't be more perfect!! I've been itching for the right vintage rouge H bag for a few years now. I look at Kellys and plumes all the time. I think I'm enjoying the looking more that the finding though because I never commit. And now PBP's new bag has made me think even new rouge H is a possibility in sombrero.


----------



## lanit

dharma said:


> A dear friend of mine used to rent the top floor apartment of a gorgeous huge old brownstone that used to be the original "servant's quarters". One room was lined with shallow closets on all of the walls for the hoop skirts. They were beautiful closets with amazing wooden doors and pegs but totally impractical by today's standards. It was a treat to see and day dream about those times. Although I'm sure in my past life I was probably the servant.


I'd love to see a picture of this room dharma!  We may have to bite the bullet and convert one of the smaller bedrooms into a full wardrobe as there are only small cupboard size closets in each bedroom. The house is 1875 Italianate, and very high ceilings on two levels.The master bedroom has no closets. At some time in the 1920s, someone made a small closet by taking one wall and installing bifold doors in front of it. Alas, this is what I am limited to using. So the silks go into a lovely kimono tansu dresser and my bags in the antique library case in another area of the house. Our next home WILL have closets lol!


----------



## lanit

Keren16 said:


> Thank you!  I do not keep up with threads consistently too
> I love my Plume[emoji173]️& wore her to dinner tonight
> I think it might appear "duddy" to some but to me she is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505488


This is so classic H dear. I have two plumes and don't think they are ' duddy' at all. Does this mean old fashioned? I use mine like a small tote ala Birkin style but with far less weight and easier to carry with the zipper. Visit the ode to plume thread for some cool examples there of plume lovers!


----------



## dharma

Hi everyone! Looks like fall weather is here to stay, it's freezing outside today and I'm just not mentally ready. My schedule has been crazy so as usual I've been reading more than posting. I'm home today and need to finish up office tasks so I just made myself a mocha with Droste cocoa. I have such a sweet tooth for chocolate, it gets out of hand in the cold weather. When chocolate for breakfast starts to make perfect sense to me, I know I've got to get it under control!
Tonight I'm celebrating a friend's birthday with a fun ladies only dinner at her house. I'll take my girls out for a walk to search for a small gift this afternoon. Any ideas? I'm thinking a nice scarf or bath/ body products from a handmade shop in the neighborhood. She's kind of a hippy, single mom, and does very little for herself. Suggestions welcome!


----------



## Genie27

Dharma, those gifts sound sweet and thoughtful. I lean towards bath/body products myself, if I know the person has no allergies or sensitivities. For some friends, I stick to food products as that is also a nice treat. 

Keren, I think your plume is a very elegant handbag. You could carry it with tailored pants, and a cropped jacket or a long coat and not look duddy at all. Even a pencil skirt and blouse if that look works for you. 

Damn, now I want one for work, but my imaginary corporate career work, not the reality one where I wear shorts as much as possible.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> I should write that down and put it somewhere that I can see it multiple times a day.  My time on TPF has made me want a birkin in spite of the fact that I can't seem to find one I like.  There was one that I found to be beautiful but it was a color that did not go with anything in my closet.   Thank god someone bought it before I could do something stupid.   So I look at thousands of birkins online and don't like any of them.   I keep trying to find the needle in the haystack--the birkin I like.  Does it sound like I should get one?  It doesn't to me either but I have been brain washed by the high value that others give the birkin.  I need to repeat to myself "I will not buy something just because others value it".  Repeat again....



I believe you are the one who once said "just because I appreciate something doesn't mean I have to have it." I try to remember that. Especially when it comes to scarves.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Hi everyone! Looks like fall weather is here to stay, it's freezing outside today and I'm just not mentally ready. My schedule has been crazy so as usual I've been reading more than posting. I'm home today and need to finish up office tasks so I just made myself a mocha with Droste cocoa. I have such a sweet tooth for chocolate, it gets out of hand in the cold weather. When chocolate for breakfast starts to make perfect sense to me, I know I've got to get it under control!
> Tonight I'm celebrating a friend's birthday with a fun ladies only dinner at her house. I'll take my girls out for a walk to search for a small gift this afternoon. Any ideas? I'm thinking a nice scarf or bath/ body products from a handmade shop in the neighborhood. She's kind of a hippy, single mom, and does very little for herself. Suggestions welcome!



Sounds like a lovely day. Starting with the chocolate. Buying her an indulgence that she wouldn't splurge on for herself is perfect.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I believe you are the one who once said "just because I appreciate something doesn't mean I have to have it." I try to remember that. Especially when it comes to scarves.


Yes!  I love this! I enjoy looking at all kinds of beauty; art, architecture, couture, etc. and I know I can't have all of these things.  With H, my brain gets messed up and thinks it's all a possibility. But it's really not a reality or necessary for my happiness.  Good words to live by.


----------



## lanit

Dharma, as someone with sensitive skin, I appreciate a wonderful scented candle and delicately scented rich hand creams. Scarves are fabulous if you know she is a scarf wearer. Aalthough this might not be easy to find, I recently found a wonderful linen place that was recommended by another lovely tpfer here that monograms every item imaginable. I had a pretty linen makeup bag embroider my friends initials on it for her upcoming birthday. The linen was so beautiful I also had one made for moi lol. That is always a problem for me. I love what I buy as a gift then get another for myself if I can swing it! These are things I usually don't buy for myself so a real treat when I do receive them as gifts!


----------



## dharma

lanit said:


> Dharma, as someone with sensitive skin, I appreciate a wonderful scented candle and delicately scented rich hand creams. Scarves are fabulous if you know she is a scarf wearer. Aalthough this might not be easy to find, I recently found a wonderful linen place that was recommended by another lovely tpfer here that monograms every item imaginable. I had a pretty linen makeup bag embroider my friends initials on it for her upcoming birthday. The linen was so beautiful I also had one made for moi lol. That is always a problem for me. I love what I buy as a gift then get another for myself if I can swing it! These are things I usually don't buy for myself so a real treat when I do receive them as gifts!





Genie27 said:


> Dharma, those gifts sound sweet and thoughtful. I lean towards bath/body products myself, if I know the person has no allergies or sensitivities. For some friends, I stick to food products as that is also a nice treat.
> 
> Keren, I think your plume is a very elegant handbag. You could carry it with tailored pants, and a cropped jacket or a long coat and not look duddy at all. Even a pencil skirt and blouse if that look works for you.
> 
> Damn, now I want one for work, but my imaginary corporate career work, not the reality one where I wear shorts as much as possible.





lanit said:


> Dharma, as someone with sensitive skin, I appreciate a wonderful scented candle and delicately scented rich hand creams. Scarves are fabulous if you know she is a scarf wearer. Aalthough this might not be easy to find, I recently found a wonderful linen place that was recommended by another lovely tpfer here that monograms every item imaginable. I had a pretty linen makeup bag embroider my friends initials on it for her upcoming birthday. The linen was so beautiful I also had one made for moi lol. That is always a problem for me. I love what I buy as a gift then get another for myself if I can swing it! These are things I usually don't buy for myself so a real treat when I do receive them as gifts!



Thank you for the suggestions! I love the make up bag idea. Not enough time to order but I'll see what's out there with products, maybe I can find a pretty bag and fill it with a few things. Back to our scent sensitivity discussion a few pages back, I am very selective about scents as gifts since I am so sensitive myself. I usually stick to citrus or lavenders. And products that aren't meant to linger, such as mild soaps or hand lotion. I think she would like that as well.  I'll check out the scarves at a favorite boutique too. ( not H, lol. She is not an H girl).


----------



## Cordeliere

lanit said:


> I'd love to see a picture of this room dharma!  We may have to bite the bullet and convert one of the smaller bedrooms into a full wardrobe as there are only small cupboard size closets in each bedroom. The house is 1875 Italianate, and very high ceilings on two levels.The master bedroom has no closets. At some time in the 1920s, someone made a small closet by taking one wall and installing bifold doors in front of it. Alas, this is what I am limited to using. So the silks go into a lovely kimono tansu dresser and my bags in the antique library case in another area of the house. Our next home WILL have closets lol!



We had a beach cottage that was our primary residence.  It was very closet challenged--enough for surfer tee shirts but not enough for the clothes of two working people.  We turned the second bedroom into a walk-in closet/office for me using the elfa system from the container store.  I had three walls of rods and shelves and one wall of drawers and a desk.  It was awesome to be able to see what I had and not lose favorite outfits.  Seeing all my shoes and bags made me rotate more.  If you do the conversion, you will never regret it.  You will be asking yourself why you didn't do it sooner.


----------



## klynneann

Keren16 said:


> Thank you!  I do not keep up with threads consistently too
> I love my Plume[emoji173]️& wore her to dinner tonight
> I think it might appear "duddy" to some but to me she is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505488


Keren, I think the handles look long enough - can you indeed wear it over your shoulder?  She's such a beauty...


----------



## klynneann

dharma said:


> Hi everyone! Looks like fall weather is here to stay, it's freezing outside today and I'm just not mentally ready. My schedule has been crazy so as usual I've been reading more than posting. I'm home today and need to finish up office tasks so I just made myself a mocha with Droste cocoa. I have such a sweet tooth for chocolate, it gets out of hand in the cold weather. When chocolate for breakfast starts to make perfect sense to me, I know I've got to get it under control!
> Tonight I'm celebrating a friend's birthday with a fun ladies only dinner at her house. I'll take my girls out for a walk to search for a small gift this afternoon. Any ideas? I'm thinking a nice scarf or bath/ body products from a handmade shop in the neighborhood. She's kind of a hippy, single mom, and does very little for herself. Suggestions welcome!


I have a friend who never bought anything for herself because she was so focused on her family.  We don't exchange gifts anymore, but when we did I always delighted in getting her a piece of clothing (usually a top) - something that was fashionable but nothing that would go out of style too quickly.  It was like a gift for both of us, since it made me so happy to get it for her lol.


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> Yes!  I love this! I enjoy looking at all kinds of beauty; art, architecture, couture, etc. and I know I can't have all of these things.  With H, my brain gets messed up and* thinks it's all a possibility*. But it's really not a reality or necessary for my happiness.  Good words to live by.



Making us think all things are possible is Hermes evil genius.


----------



## katekluet

Momasaurus, I have the Neo boots also and they are super comfortable and easy to walk in..


----------



## MadMadCat

Keren16 said:


> Thank you!  I do not keep up with threads consistently too
> I love my Plume[emoji173]️& wore her to dinner tonight
> I think it might appear "duddy" to some but to me she is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505488



the plume is one of my favorite H styles. yours is gorgeous!


----------



## MadMadCat

dharma said:


> A dear friend of mine used to rent the top floor apartment of a gorgeous huge old brownstone that used to be the original "servant's quarters". One room was lined with shallow closets on all of the walls for the hoop skirts. They were beautiful closets with amazing wooden doors and pegs but totally impractical by today's standards. It was a treat to see and day dream about those times. Although I'm sure in my past life I was probably the servant.



I know I would have been burned at the stake as a witch or something like that.
I don't like rules, and at that time it was better to comply....


----------



## MadMadCat

lanit said:


> I'd love to see a picture of this room dharma!  We may have to bite the bullet and convert one of the smaller bedrooms into a full wardrobe as there are only small cupboard size closets in each bedroom. The house is 1875 Italianate, and very high ceilings on two levels.The master bedroom has no closets. At some time in the 1920s, someone made a small closet by taking one wall and installing bifold doors in front of it. Alas, this is what I am limited to using. So the silks go into a lovely kimono tansu dresser and my bags in the antique library case in another area of the house. Our next home WILL have closets lol!



yep, I know the feeling. I live in a Victorian house and what used to be a bedroom is now our closet. We had to choose between a home office and a closet, and DH and I had no doubt!!


----------



## Cordeliere

I am imagining that those of you who live in Victorian houses have homes of elegance, personality, and style, even if they are closet challenged.  I love Victorian houses.


----------



## MadMadCat

Cordeliere said:


> I am imagining that those of you who live in Victorian houses have homes of elegance, personality, and style, even if they are closet challenged.  I love Victorian houses.



I love them as well, but at times the comfort of a modern house would be appreciated, like pervasive power plugs! 

My biggest grief is the kitchen. Of course at that time they had servants, therefore the kitchen was in the basement, which is not practical for our life. So I have to choose between a small kitchen located in what was the butler's pantry, the area where food was staged before being served, or sacrifice one of the larger rooms to make it the kitchen (but it becomes quite large). We don't want to make an addition, because what we loved about the house was the elegant structure and proportions, but it becomes a challenge. I'm so undecided that we decided to postpone the decision of the kitchen remodel until after we moved in.


----------



## Cordeliere

I owned a 1918 Colonial many years ago.  It had baseboards that were 6 inches wide.  The electricians were able to pop them off, run new wiring behind them and reinstall them.  It was a great way to get a modern number of outlets in an old house.


----------



## MadMadCat

Cordeliere said:


> I owned a 1918 Colonial many years ago.  It had baseboards that were 6 inches wide.  The electricians were able to pop them off, run new wiring behind them and reinstall them.  It was a great way to get a modern number of outlets in an old house.


I'll have to see if that's possible in ours.
Thanks!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

I'm wrapping up another busy week in my now chilly studio! At least I have some new goodies to keep me warm. I got a poncho/jacket/hoodie from Chanel that I didn't think I was going to find but one weirdly showed up at my SAs store so she texted immediately. I got the matching skirt but it's way too short for me to feel comfortable wearing even with super opaque tights-one of those moments where tPF convinced me I needed something that I never wear. I'm wearing the hoodie today over a long sleeve black tee and jeans. I also spontaneously grabbed these lambskin fingerless gloves. I only tried them on because my BFF was trying them on and then I loved them. I got 10% off as I had a brand new department store account that I opened but never used so that was a bonus. 

I'm waiting to find one more winter-y piece as I got a sweater from NM but it arrived with a torn hem so I'm seeing if I can track down another one. I also have a few H scarves to try on at the boutique soon, I'm exploring the solids this season as the prints aren't calling to me and practically sitting on my hands waiting for bags. Still no news of them coming. Trying to stay strong. I will share the sweater if I track it down and any scarves I get of course!

In bag storage conversation, we are finishing our master bedroom and bath attic conversion in our 1920's stone Colonial. The whole third floor was attic with a small servants room and bathroom. Today the hardwoods are getting refinished, then tile floor in the bath, then my built ins and the bathroom vanity get installed in a week or two. They are built in under the sloped ceiling and will hold all my bags and they are deep so I think the boxes from my H bags can fit deep inside, with the bags in dust bags up front. The upper part near the slope will hold bracelets stands and fashion jewelry. I will have one shelf for my CSGMs which I keep in boxes and I may try folding down my silks on another shelf, I keep them draped over suit hangers in my closet now.  I also got a built in wide dresser. They were very pricey but I think they're totally worth it as the closets are walk in but they also have slopped ceilings and will not allow for bags and a dresser in there. I didn't get anything fancy for the shelves because I'm thinking of upholstering them in a white velvet with some padding underneath or making some cushioned mats to sit on the shelves. I will have to wait till we move up to the bedroom to figure that out. The cabinets are right by a vertical structural beam that I'm going to hang hooks on to serve as a valet for my outfits and I have room for a chaise and side table to keep a tray for my bag contents and daily jewelry. With my vanity nearby, I'm going to have a super functional dressing area in our new room! The only catch is that I often forget things in my room and now will have to climb to the third floor repeatedly trying to leave the house. At least all the stairs will get keep my butt in shape! 

To counteract the girly side of the room, DH is getting a comfy "man" chair that I hope is not too ugly and large TV on the other side of the room. We are also going to do window seats for the cats. We moved into the house almost 4 years ago after renovating the first two floors. We were undecided about finishes for the bathroom and I'm glad we waited. @MadMadCat we also had a small servant kitchen, breakfast room and large dining room that we combined to make one large kitchen and family room as we're not sitting at a long dining table with the cats every night. When we have a large dinner, we have a table in our "formal" living room that expands. For us it was much more functional to expand the kitchen and a much better investment in improving the property. 

I'm so excited the floors are getting done today and next week, it means things are really moving forward. I don't think we'll be done by Thanksgiving but I'm hoping for the week before Christmas. I have a long break between Christmas and New Year so we can move upstairs and I can work on my projects. We're both self employed and going with out assistants for the next few quiet months but juggling all the contractors with our busy schedules is so stressy. We each have to take turns working at home which is difficult for me. 

Ok, I better get back to work so I can leave to get my hair done this evening!
PS I was not driving while taking that picture-I was safely parked


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I'm wrapping up another busy week in my now chilly studio! At least I have some new goodies to keep me warm. I got a poncho/jacket/hoodie from Chanel that I didn't think I was going to find but one weirdly showed up at my SAs store so she texted immediately. I got the matching skirt but it's way too short for me to feel comfortable wearing even with super opaque tights-one of those moments where tPF convinced me I needed something that I never wear. I'm wearing the hoodie today over a long sleeve black tee and jeans. I also spontaneously grabbed these lambskin fingerless gloves. I only tried them on because my BFF was trying them on and then I loved them. I got 10% off as I had a brand new department store account that I opened but never used so that was a bonus.
> 
> I'm waiting to find one more winter-y piece as I got a sweater from NM but it arrived with a torn hem so I'm seeing if I can track down another one. I also have a few H scarves to try on at the boutique soon, I'm exploring the solids this season as the prints aren't calling to me and practically sitting on my hands waiting for bags. Still no news of them coming. Trying to stay strong. I will share the sweater if I track it down and any scarves I get of course!
> 
> In bag storage conversation, we are finishing our master bedroom and bath attic conversion in our 1920's stone Colonial. The whole third floor was attic with a small servants room and bathroom. Today the hardwoods are getting refinished, then tile floor in the bath, then my built ins and the bathroom vanity get installed in a week or two. They are built in under the sloped ceiling and will hold all my bags and they are deep so I think the boxes from my H bags can fit deep inside, with the bags in dust bags up front. The upper part near the slope will hold bracelets stands and fashion jewelry. I will have one shelf for my CSGMs which I keep in boxes and I may try folding down my silks on another shelf, I keep them draped over suit hangers in my closet now.  I also got a built in wide dresser. They were very pricey but I think they're totally worth it as the closets are walk in but they also have slopped ceilings and will not allow for bags and a dresser in there. I didn't get anything fancy for the shelves because I'm thinking of upholstering them in a white velvet with some padding underneath or making some cushioned mats to sit on the shelves. I will have to wait till we move up to the bedroom to figure that out. The cabinets are right by a vertical structural beam that I'm going to hang hooks on to serve as a valet for my outfits and I have room for a chaise and side table to keep a tray for my bag contents and daily jewelry. With my vanity nearby, I'm going to have a super functional dressing area in our new room! The only catch is that I often forget things in my room and now will have to climb to the third floor repeatedly trying to leave the house. At least all the stairs will get keep my butt in shape!
> 
> To counteract the girly side of the room, DH is getting a comfy "man" chair that I hope is not too ugly and large TV on the other side of the room. We are also going to do window seats for the cats. We moved into the house almost 4 years ago after renovating the first two floors. We were undecided about finishes for the bathroom and I'm glad we waited. @MadMadCat we also had a small servant kitchen, breakfast room and large dining room that we combined to make one large kitchen and family room as we're not sitting at a long dining table with the cats every night. When we have a large dinner, we have a table in our "formal" living room that expands. For us it was much more functional to expand the kitchen and a much better investment in improving the property.
> 
> I'm so excited the floors are getting done today and next week, it means things are really moving forward. I don't think we'll be done by Thanksgiving but I'm hoping for the week before Christmas. I have a long break between Christmas and New Year so we can move upstairs and I can work on my projects. We're both self employed and going with out assistants for the next few quiet months but juggling all the contractors with our busy schedules is so stressy. We each have to take turns working at home which is difficult for me.
> 
> Ok, I better get back to work so I can leave to get my hair done this evening!
> PS I was not driving while taking that picture-I was safely parked
> 
> View attachment 3505880
> View attachment 3505881



Your house sounds amazing! The dressing area is a dream come true. 

Love the poncho! The gloves are just like Karl's! [emoji4]


----------



## gracekelly

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I'm wrapping up another busy week in my now chilly studio! At least I have some new goodies to keep me warm. I got a poncho/jacket/hoodie from Chanel that I didn't think I was going to find but one weirdly showed up at my SAs store so she texted immediately. I got the matching skirt but it's way too short for me to feel comfortable wearing even with super opaque tights-one of those moments where tPF convinced me I needed something that I never wear. I'm wearing the hoodie today over a long sleeve black tee and jeans. I also spontaneously grabbed these lambskin fingerless gloves. I only tried them on because my BFF was trying them on and then I loved them. I got 10% off as I had a brand new department store account that I opened but never used so that was a bonus.
> 
> I'm waiting to find one more winter-y piece as I got a sweater from NM but it arrived with a torn hem so I'm seeing if I can track down another one. I also have a few H scarves to try on at the boutique soon, I'm exploring the solids this season as the prints aren't calling to me and practically sitting on my hands waiting for bags. Still no news of them coming. Trying to stay strong. I will share the sweater if I track it down and any scarves I get of course!
> 
> In bag storage conversation, we are finishing our master bedroom and bath attic conversion in our 1920's stone Colonial. The whole third floor was attic with a small servants room and bathroom. Today the hardwoods are getting refinished, then tile floor in the bath, then my built ins and the bathroom vanity get installed in a week or two. They are built in under the sloped ceiling and will hold all my bags and they are deep so I think the boxes from my H bags can fit deep inside, with the bags in dust bags up front. The upper part near the slope will hold bracelets stands and fashion jewelry. I will have one shelf for my CSGMs which I keep in boxes and I may try folding down my silks on another shelf, I keep them draped over suit hangers in my closet now.  I also got a built in wide dresser. They were very pricey but I think they're totally worth it as the closets are walk in but they also have slopped ceilings and will not allow for bags and a dresser in there. I didn't get anything fancy for the shelves because I'm thinking of upholstering them in a white velvet with some padding underneath or making some cushioned mats to sit on the shelves. I will have to wait till we move up to the bedroom to figure that out. The cabinets are right by a vertical structural beam that I'm going to hang hooks on to serve as a valet for my outfits and I have room for a chaise and side table to keep a tray for my bag contents and daily jewelry. With my vanity nearby, I'm going to have a super functional dressing area in our new room! The only catch is that I often forget things in my room and now will have to climb to the third floor repeatedly trying to leave the house. At least all the stairs will get keep my butt in shape!
> 
> To counteract the girly side of the room, DH is getting a comfy "man" chair that I hope is not too ugly and large TV on the other side of the room. We are also going to do window seats for the cats. We moved into the house almost 4 years ago after renovating the first two floors. We were undecided about finishes for the bathroom and I'm glad we waited. @MadMadCat we also had a small servant kitchen, breakfast room and large dining room that we combined to make one large kitchen and family room as we're not sitting at a long dining table with the cats every night. When we have a large dinner, we have a table in our "formal" living room that expands. For us it was much more functional to expand the kitchen and a much better investment in improving the property.
> 
> I'm so excited the floors are getting done today and next week, it means things are really moving forward. I don't think we'll be done by Thanksgiving but I'm hoping for the week before Christmas. I have a long break between Christmas and New Year so we can move upstairs and I can work on my projects. We're both self employed and going with out assistants for the next few quiet months but juggling all the contractors with our busy schedules is so stressy. We each have to take turns working at home which is difficult for me.
> 
> Ok, I better get back to work so I can leave to get my hair done this evening!
> PS I was not driving while taking that picture-I was safely parked
> 
> View attachment 3505880
> View attachment 3505881


 Very cool jacket hoodie!  Very useful piece and fun!


----------



## MadMadCat

MrsOwen3 said:


> @MadMadCat we also had a small servant kitchen, breakfast room and large dining room that we combined to make one large kitchen and family room as we're not sitting at a long dining table with the cats every night. When we have a large dinner, we have a table in our "formal" living room that expands. For us it was much more functional to expand the kitchen and a much better investment in improving the property.
> 
> I'm so excited the floors are getting done today and next week, it means things are really moving forward. I don't think we'll be done by Thanksgiving but I'm hoping for the week before Christmas. I have a long break between Christmas and New Year so we can move upstairs and I can work on my projects. We're both self employed and going with out assistants for the next few quiet months but juggling all the contractors with our busy schedules is so stressy. We each have to take turns working at home which is difficult for me.
> 
> Ok, I better get back to work so I can leave to get my hair done this evening!
> PS I was not driving while taking that picture-I was safely parked
> 
> View attachment 3505880
> View attachment 3505881



Thanks for your input *@MrsOwen3*! That's what we'll probably end up doing. To be honest, I hardly use our formal dining room, therefore having a large, less formal, dining/kitchen area is probably more practical. I am just not very happy about the placement of the stove/sink/fridge in the plan we have now, but the fact that the house has an arched wall in the back (with a large original fireplace in the middle) makes that room an odd space to place cabinets and appliances needed for a kitchen. Again, back to the joys of having to mediate modern function with old style and structure.

I'm very exciting with the work you're doing in the house! It sounds like you'll have a gorgeous dressing area. Isn't it exciting when one sees the light at the end of the tunnel? unfortunately this is also the time in which progress feels the slowest. 

These gloves are so glam! And the cape is fabulous. Congrats for the purchase!!


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Your house sounds amazing! The dressing area is a dream come true.
> 
> Love the poncho! The gloves are just like Karl's! [emoji4]



LOL!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> I didn't get anything fancy for the shelves because I'm thinking of upholstering them in a white velvet with some padding underneath or making some cushioned mats to sit on the shelves.



This is a very appealing idea.  I wish I had a purse area that looked like a luxurious FSH window, and velvet is always a part of that fantasy.


----------



## Keren16

momasaurus said:


> YOur plume in gorgeous!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's gorgeous. I firmly believe in buying things that you love not things that others value. The plume is a beautiful bag.



Thank you!  I bought it almost a year ago.  I was attracted to the simplicity of the  Plume's appearance.  I admire it's understatement.[emoji8]


----------



## Keren16

klynneann said:


> Keren, I think the handles look long enough - can you indeed wear it over your shoulder?  She's such a beauty...



Thank you for the compliment!  I can wear the Plume over my shoulder.  The bag is versatile.  I use it casually or for informal evenings out.


----------



## cremel

Mrs O your gloves and hoodie look super stylish and practical. This Chanel idea is refreshing. I always take Chanel more on the formal side.  This hoodie is cute and definitely looks comfortable to wear day to day. Glad to hear the good planning for your house. I am going through the house renovation as well. It's energy draining and I am dying to go back and live in my own house. The rented place doesn't feel  like home. 

Corde, for Birkin probably think twice. It has to be something you like and something you would actually use not to display on your shelf. It's expensive enough that it would be a shame if you end up not into it. I feel very bad that I don't use two of my bags( one B and one K). DH says"what's the point to store the bag in the closet forever?" These two bags were purchased without careful considerations...

Karen, thank you for your kind words. I hope that the renovation finishes in time too. I wish to spend Christmas in my own home. So far it looks like everything is on schedule. 

My little baby turned into one yesterday. He is such a cutie pie that I could just smile when I see him. He started making funny movement as soon as he heard  music. I went crazy and bought him five different music boxes. He is totally excited and is trying all of them, along with his own dancing movements. 

Ppup, I am really excited to see all your new H additions. You selected a few excellent scarves! I love your new dress. Very nice boots to go with the dress too!! The new Kelly definitely got several great H companions. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji106][emoji106]

I am now waiting on my kids and DH to arrive in my office so we could go attend our company Halloween party. I got Pikachu for my toddler and a baby tigger costume for my one year old. They look shockingly cute in those. [emoji173]️

Hope everyone has a great weekend!! We have a very busy one ahead. Need to go choose the closet shelf and pickup a guest from the airport on Saturday. 

Petit Lou Lou's(Louis) birthday 10/27:


----------



## meridian

cremel said:


> Mrs O your gloves and hoodie look super stylish and practical. This Chanel idea is refreshing. I always take Chanel more on the formal side.  This hoodie is cute and definitely looks comfortable to wear day to day. Glad to hear the good planning for your house. I am going through the house renovation as well. It's energy draining and I am dying to go back and live in my own house. The rented place doesn't feel  like home.
> 
> Corde, for Birkin probably think twice. It has to be something you like and something you would actually use not to display on your shelf. It's expensive enough that it would be a shame if you end up not into it. I feel very bad that I don't use two of my bags( one B and one K). DH says"what's the point to store the bag in the closet forever?" These two bags were purchased without careful considerations...
> 
> Karen, thank you for your kind words. I hope that the renovation finishes in time too. I wish to spend Christmas in my own home. So far it looks like everything is on schedule.
> 
> My little baby turned into one yesterday. He is such a cutie pie that I could just smile when I see him. He started making funny movement as soon as he heard  music. I went crazy and bought him five different music boxes. He is totally excited and is trying all of them, along with his own dancing movements.
> 
> Ppup, I am really excited to see all your new H additions. You selected a few excellent scarves! I love your new dress. Very nice boots to go with the dress too!! The new Kelly definitely got several great H companions. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji106][emoji106]
> 
> I am now waiting on my kids and DH to arrive in my office so we could go attend our company Halloween party. I got Pikachu for my toddler and a baby tigger costume for my one year old. They look shockingly cute in those. [emoji173]️
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!! We have a very busy one ahead. Need to go choose the closet shelf and pickup a guest from the airport on Saturday.
> 
> Petite Lou Lou's(Louis) birthday 10/27:
> 
> View attachment 3506127
> View attachment 3506128
> View attachment 3506129
> View attachment 3506130



What a cutie!!  Happy Birthday baby Louis!


----------



## meridian

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I'm wrapping up another busy week in my now chilly studio! At least I have some new goodies to keep me warm. I got a poncho/jacket/hoodie from Chanel that I didn't think I was going to find but one weirdly showed up at my SAs store so she texted immediately. I got the matching skirt but it's way too short for me to feel comfortable wearing even with super opaque tights-one of those moments where tPF convinced me I needed something that I never wear. I'm wearing the hoodie today over a long sleeve black tee and jeans. I also spontaneously grabbed these lambskin fingerless gloves. I only tried them on because my BFF was trying them on and then I loved them. I got 10% off as I had a brand new department store account that I opened but never used so that was a bonus.
> 
> I'm waiting to find one more winter-y piece as I got a sweater from NM but it arrived with a torn hem so I'm seeing if I can track down another one. I also have a few H scarves to try on at the boutique soon, I'm exploring the solids this season as the prints aren't calling to me and practically sitting on my hands waiting for bags. Still no news of them coming. Trying to stay strong. I will share the sweater if I track it down and any scarves I get of course!
> 
> In bag storage conversation, we are finishing our master bedroom and bath attic conversion in our 1920's stone Colonial. The whole third floor was attic with a small servants room and bathroom. Today the hardwoods are getting refinished, then tile floor in the bath, then my built ins and the bathroom vanity get installed in a week or two. They are built in under the sloped ceiling and will hold all my bags and they are deep so I think the boxes from my H bags can fit deep inside, with the bags in dust bags up front. The upper part near the slope will hold bracelets stands and fashion jewelry. I will have one shelf for my CSGMs which I keep in boxes and I may try folding down my silks on another shelf, I keep them draped over suit hangers in my closet now.  I also got a built in wide dresser. They were very pricey but I think they're totally worth it as the closets are walk in but they also have slopped ceilings and will not allow for bags and a dresser in there. I didn't get anything fancy for the shelves because I'm thinking of upholstering them in a white velvet with some padding underneath or making some cushioned mats to sit on the shelves. I will have to wait till we move up to the bedroom to figure that out. The cabinets are right by a vertical structural beam that I'm going to hang hooks on to serve as a valet for my outfits and I have room for a chaise and side table to keep a tray for my bag contents and daily jewelry. With my vanity nearby, I'm going to have a super functional dressing area in our new room! The only catch is that I often forget things in my room and now will have to climb to the third floor repeatedly trying to leave the house. At least all the stairs will get keep my butt in shape!
> 
> To counteract the girly side of the room, DH is getting a comfy "man" chair that I hope is not too ugly and large TV on the other side of the room. We are also going to do window seats for the cats. We moved into the house almost 4 years ago after renovating the first two floors. We were undecided about finishes for the bathroom and I'm glad we waited. @MadMadCat we also had a small servant kitchen, breakfast room and large dining room that we combined to make one large kitchen and family room as we're not sitting at a long dining table with the cats every night. When we have a large dinner, we have a table in our "formal" living room that expands. For us it was much more functional to expand the kitchen and a much better investment in improving the property.
> 
> I'm so excited the floors are getting done today and next week, it means things are really moving forward. I don't think we'll be done by Thanksgiving but I'm hoping for the week before Christmas. I have a long break between Christmas and New Year so we can move upstairs and I can work on my projects. We're both self employed and going with out assistants for the next few quiet months but juggling all the contractors with our busy schedules is so stressy. We each have to take turns working at home which is difficult for me.
> 
> Ok, I better get back to work so I can leave to get my hair done this evening!
> PS I was not driving while taking that picture-I was safely parked
> 
> View attachment 3505880
> View attachment 3505881



Love the poncho/jacket/hoodie and the gloves!  I've never understood the point of fingerless gloves but think they look so cool. I take a more casual approach with Chanel RTW so I really appreciate these pieces.


----------



## Keren16

Cordeliere said:


> I should write that down and put it somewhere that I can see it multiple times a day.  My time on TPF has made me want a birkin in spite of the fact that I can't seem to find one I like.  There was one that I found to be beautiful but it was a color that did not go with anything in my closet.   Thank god someone bought it before I could do something stupid.   So I look at thousands of birkins online and don't like any of them.   I keep trying to find the needle in the haystack--the birkin I like.  Does it sound like I should get one?  It doesn't to me either but I have been brain washed by the high value that others give the birkin.  I need to repeat to myself "I will not buy something just because others value it".  Repeat again....



I am wanting a Birkin also & still can't find one that I believe looks right on me.  I think 35 is too large for my frame.   The 30 might be better but I think the lines of the bag are a little different.   I like the appearance of the 35 better.  I've been told  the 35 is overpowering on me.  
I also should write down PbP's statement.  Good advice!


----------



## Keren16

lanit said:


> This is so classic H dear. I have two plumes and don't think they are ' duddy' at all. Does this mean old fashioned? I use mine like a small tote ala Birkin style but with far less weight and easier to carry with the zipper. Visit the ode to plume thread for some cool examples there of plume lovers!



I don't consider the Plume old fashioned.  It seems like a prototype for bags I see people wearing.  I think this bag is overlooked in favor of current styles.  I appreciate the details of the Plume's interior, obviously not visible when walking on the street!


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I believe you are the one who once said "just because I appreciate something doesn't mean I have to have it." I try to remember that. Especially when it comes to scarves.



I have to remember also and appreciate my collections!


----------



## Keren16

dharma said:


> I love this bag, it couldn't be more perfect!! I've been itching for the right vintage rouge H bag for a few years now. I look at Kellys and plumes all the time. I think I'm enjoying the looking more that the finding though because I never commit. And now PBP's new bag has made me think even new rouge H is a possibility in sombrero.



Thank you for the compliment about my Plume.  TpF has been a very helpful education about Hermes -everything.  I appreciate the feedback from the posts since it gives valuable perspectives.  It is better to choose carefully rather than buying impulsively or with only a little deliberation.  I admire you for that.  
PbP's bag is amazing!  Though I don't need anymore RH, her bag would be so tempting, I don't know if I would be able to resist!


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> Mrs O your gloves and hoodie look super stylish and practical. This Chanel idea is refreshing. I always take Chanel more on the formal side.  This hoodie is cute and definitely looks comfortable to wear day to day. Glad to hear the good planning for your house. I am going through the house renovation as well. It's energy draining and I am dying to go back and live in my own house. The rented place doesn't feel  like home.
> 
> Corde, for Birkin probably think twice. It has to be something you like and something you would actually use not to display on your shelf. It's expensive enough that it would be a shame if you end up not into it. I feel very bad that I don't use two of my bags( one B and one K). DH says"what's the point to store the bag in the closet forever?" These two bags were purchased without careful considerations...
> 
> Karen, thank you for your kind words. I hope that the renovation finishes in time too. I wish to spend Christmas in my own home. So far it looks like everything is on schedule.
> 
> My little baby turned into one yesterday. He is such a cutie pie that I could just smile when I see him. He started making funny movement as soon as he heard  music. I went crazy and bought him five different music boxes. He is totally excited and is trying all of them, along with his own dancing movements.
> 
> Ppup, I am really excited to see all your new H additions. You selected a few excellent scarves! I love your new dress. Very nice boots to go with the dress too!! The new Kelly definitely got several great H companions. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji106][emoji106]
> 
> I am now waiting on my kids and DH to arrive in my office so we could go attend our company Halloween party. I got Pikachu for my toddler and a baby tigger costume for my one year old. They look shockingly cute in those. [emoji173]️
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!! We have a very busy one ahead. Need to go choose the closet shelf and pickup a guest from the airport on Saturday.
> 
> Petit Lou Lou's(Louis) birthday 10/27:
> 
> View attachment 3506127
> View attachment 3506128
> View attachment 3506129
> View attachment 3506130



Happy Birthday to handsome Louis[emoji324][emoji513][emoji510][emoji504][emoji517]
Your comment about the Birkin and also handbag use is wise.  I want to remember that as well as other recent advice.  It's important to choose carefully & appreciate what we have.
Have a wonderful weekend and a Happy Halloween[emoji8]


----------



## EmileH

Happy birthday to dear Louis! He's a cutie pie.


----------



## lanit

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I'm wrapping up another busy week in my now chilly studio! At least I have some new goodies to keep me warm. I got a poncho/jacket/hoodie from Chanel that I didn't think I was going to find but one weirdly showed up at my SAs store so she texted immediately. I got the matching skirt but it's way too short for me to feel comfortable wearing even with super opaque tights-one of those moments where tPF convinced me I needed something that I never wear. I'm wearing the hoodie today over a long sleeve black tee and jeans. I also spontaneously grabbed these lambskin fingerless gloves. I only tried them on because my BFF was trying them on and then I loved them. I got 10% off as I had a brand new department store account that I opened but never used so that was a bonus.
> 
> I'm waiting to find one more winter-y piece as I got a sweater from NM but it arrived with a torn hem so I'm seeing if I can track down another one. I also have a few H scarves to try on at the boutique soon, I'm exploring the solids this season as the prints aren't calling to me and practically sitting on my hands waiting for bags. Still no news of them coming. Trying to stay strong. I will share the sweater if I track it down and any scarves I get of course!
> 
> In bag storage conversation, we are finishing our master bedroom and bath attic conversion in our 1920's stone Colonial. The whole third floor was attic with a small servants room and bathroom. Today the hardwoods are getting refinished, then tile floor in the bath, then my built ins and the bathroom vanity get installed in a week or two. They are built in under the sloped ceiling and will hold all my bags and they are deep so I think the boxes from my H bags can fit deep inside, with the bags in dust bags up front. The upper part near the slope will hold bracelets stands and fashion jewelry. I will have one shelf for my CSGMs which I keep in boxes and I may try folding down my silks on another shelf, I keep them draped over suit hangers in my closet now.  I also got a built in wide dresser. They were very pricey but I think they're totally worth it as the closets are walk in but they also have slopped ceilings and will not allow for bags and a dresser in there. I didn't get anything fancy for the shelves because I'm thinking of upholstering them in a white velvet with some padding underneath or making some cushioned mats to sit on the shelves. I will have to wait till we move up to the bedroom to figure that out. The cabinets are right by a vertical structural beam that I'm going to hang hooks on to serve as a valet for my outfits and I have room for a chaise and side table to keep a tray for my bag contents and daily jewelry. With my vanity nearby, I'm going to have a super functional dressing area in our new room! The only catch is that I often forget things in my room and now will have to climb to the third floor repeatedly trying to leave the house. At least all the stairs will get keep my butt in shape!
> 
> To counteract the girly side of the room, DH is getting a comfy "man" chair that I hope is not too ugly and large TV on the other side of the room. We are also going to do window seats for the cats. We moved into the house almost 4 years ago after renovating the first two floors. We were undecided about finishes for the bathroom and I'm glad we waited. @MadMadCat we also had a small servant kitchen, breakfast room and large dining room that we combined to make one large kitchen and family room as we're not sitting at a long dining table with the cats every night. When we have a large dinner, we have a table in our "formal" living room that expands. For us it was much more functional to expand the kitchen and a much better investment in improving the property.
> 
> I'm so excited the floors are getting done today and next week, it means things are really moving forward. I don't think we'll be done by Thanksgiving but I'm hoping for the week before Christmas. I have a long break between Christmas and New Year so we can move upstairs and I can work on my projects. We're both self employed and going with out assistants for the next few quiet months but juggling all the contractors with our busy schedules is so stressy. We each have to take turns working at home which is difficult for me.
> 
> Ok, I better get back to work so I can leave to get my hair done this evening!
> PS I was not driving while taking that picture-I was safely parked
> 
> View attachment 3505880
> View attachment 3505881


 
mrs O., Oh my, those gloves are the bomb! I thought my neo boots were edgy! Wow, I want those for Christmas! Your house plans sound amazing. Our kitchen was also part butler pantry and just a humble wash area and a wood burning oven /stove! Seriously, we had just had our baby girl and I was aghast that the house still had all these original elements including gas lights, coal burning fireplace that was not to code,  a Lord Crapper pull chain toilet. Poor DH said he knew this was going to need all new wiring, electrical and plumbing, etc etc. so we did not move in for six months. We have some really hilarious house renovation stories. Now our kitchen is still tiny, but manageable as we are a family of three, and now empty nesters since DD is away at med school and on her own. The butler pantry was converted to our breakfast area and there is hardly enough room for a kitchen island. Well it will be quite a project for someone else to expand the ground floor and upper story spaces to include a nice big kitchen, family room, closets and another bathroom or two.Contractor special anyone? I am just happy we have a Viking range though the smaller size and a huge 48 inch subzero fridge though it is not your typical triangle work layout lol. Boy that fridge was a nightmare to move it and out. The first one lasted 23 years though!


----------



## rainneday

Happy 1st to you and your beautiful boy, Cremel!


----------



## EmileH

I love the charm of the Victorian homes even with their limitations. I think my all time favorite place that I have lived was a $600 per month apartment in a Victorian building just off rittenhouse square in Philadelphia where I lived during residency. I still miss it. The details, moldings, fireplace and windows were amazing. The closet was a bit small but I couldn't afford many clothes back then. I'd make it work somehow. 

So here are my Hermes purchases for the week.

I bought this 140 silk cheval Phoenix as a welcome home gift to Rosie- my new name for my rouge h Kelly. I'm hoping to find it in the colvert colorway too so my colvert Kelly doesn't feel lonely.




This is the creme dress that I bought. It's simple but well made and a nice fabric. It will be great for spring and summer with many of my scarves and it works with several of my Chanel jackets. I'm trying to make it work for winter as well. This is one idea.




I also bought both the scarf and shawl of carre en boucles. I am still deciding which to keep. The shawl is growing on me.


----------



## rainneday

Gorgeous, Pocketbook Pup! The first look is so lush...Congrats on your Rouge K!


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> Mrs O your gloves and hoodie look super stylish and practical. This Chanel idea is refreshing. I always take Chanel more on the formal side.  This hoodie is cute and definitely looks comfortable to wear day to day. Glad to hear the good planning for your house. I am going through the house renovation as well. It's energy draining and I am dying to go back and live in my own house. The rented place doesn't feel  like home.
> 
> Corde, for Birkin probably think twice. It has to be something you like and something you would actually use not to display on your shelf. It's expensive enough that it would be a shame if you end up not into it. I feel very bad that I don't use two of my bags( one B and one K). DH says"what's the point to store the bag in the closet forever?" These two bags were purchased without careful considerations...
> 
> Karen, thank you for your kind words. I hope that the renovation finishes in time too. I wish to spend Christmas in my own home. So far it looks like everything is on schedule.
> 
> My little baby turned into one yesterday. He is such a cutie pie that I could just smile when I see him. He started making funny movement as soon as he heard  music. I went crazy and bought him five different music boxes. He is totally excited and is trying all of them, along with his own dancing movements.
> 
> Ppup, I am really excited to see all your new H additions. You selected a few excellent scarves! I love your new dress. Very nice boots to go with the dress too!! The new Kelly definitely got several great H companions. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji106][emoji106]
> 
> I am now waiting on my kids and DH to arrive in my office so we could go attend our company Halloween party. I got Pikachu for my toddler and a baby tigger costume for my one year old. They look shockingly cute in those. [emoji173]️
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!! We have a very busy one ahead. Need to go choose the closet shelf and pickup a guest from the airport on Saturday.
> 
> Petit Lou Lou's(Louis) birthday 10/27:
> 
> View attachment 3506127
> View attachment 3506128
> View attachment 3506129
> View attachment 3506130



Adorable Louis!! Happy birthday! [emoji173]️


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love the charm of the Victorian homes even with their limitations. I think my all time favorite place that I have lived was a $600 per month apartment in a Victorian building just off rittenhouse square in Philadelphia where I lived during residency. I still miss it. The details, moldings, fireplace and windows were amazing. The closet was a bit small but I couldn't afford many clothes back then. I'd make it work somehow.
> 
> So here are my Hermes purchases for the week.
> 
> I bought this 140 silk cheval Phoenix as a welcome home gift to Rosie- my new name for my rouge h Kelly. I'm hoping to find it in the colvert colorway too so my colvert Kelly doesn't feel lonely.
> 
> View attachment 3506184
> 
> 
> This is the creme dress that I bought. It's simple but well made and a nice fabric. It will be great for spring and summer with many of my scarves and it works with several of my Chanel jackets. I'm trying to make it work for winter as well. This is one idea.
> 
> View attachment 3506185
> 
> 
> I also bought both the scarf and shawl of carre en boucles. I am still deciding which to keep. The shawl is growing on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506186



Every picture & every purchase you made this week as well your prior acquisitions are magnificent [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
You are beautiful!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## EmileH

rainneday said:


> Gorgeous, Pocketbook Pup! The first look is so lush...Congrats on your Rouge K!



Thank you! [emoji255]


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love the charm of the Victorian homes even with their limitations. I think my all time favorite place that I have lived was a $600 per month apartment in a Victorian building just off rittenhouse square in Philadelphia where I lived during residency. I still miss it. The details, moldings, fireplace and windows were amazing. The closet was a bit small but I couldn't afford many clothes back then. I'd make it work somehow.
> 
> So here are my Hermes purchases for the week.
> 
> I bought this 140 silk cheval Phoenix as a welcome home gift to Rosie- my new name for my rouge h Kelly. I'm hoping to find it in the colvert colorway too so my colvert Kelly doesn't feel lonely.
> 
> View attachment 3506184
> 
> 
> This is the creme dress that I bought. It's simple but well made and a nice fabric. It will be great for spring and summer with many of my scarves and it works with several of my Chanel jackets. I'm trying to make it work for winter as well. This is one idea.
> 
> View attachment 3506185
> 
> 
> I also bought both the scarf and shawl of carre en boucles. I am still deciding which to keep. The shawl is growing on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506186


sigh - every time I see your Kelly, especially with the Cheval Phoenix - just TDF!!!  It's really amazing how different the scarf looks on you v. the website.  And I love the maxi twilly with your cream dress.


----------



## MadMadCat

lanit said:


> mrs O., Oh my, those gloves are the bomb! I thought my neo boots were edgy! Wow, I want those for Christmas! Your house plans sound amazing. Our kitchen was also part butler pantry and just a humble wash area and a wood burning oven /stove! Seriously, we had just had our baby girl and I was aghast that the house still had all these original elements including gas lights, coal burning fireplace that was not to code,  a Lord Crapper pull chain toilet. Poor DH said he knew this was going to need all new wiring, electrical and plumbing, etc etc. so we did not move in for six months. We have some really hilarious house renovation stories. Now our kitchen is still tiny, but manageable as we are a family of three, and now empty nesters since DD is away at med school and on her own. The butler pantry was converted to our breakfast area and there is hardly enough room for a kitchen island. Well it will be quite a project for someone else to expand the ground floor and upper story spaces to include a nice big kitchen, family room, closets and another bathroom or two.Contractor special anyone? I am just happy we have a Viking range though the smaller size and a huge 48 inch subzero fridge though it is not your typical triangle work layout lol. Boy that fridge was a nightmare to move it and out. The first one lasted 23 years though!



Lol about the fridge! We just had our subzero brought in and i thought the guys who had to carry for the 5 front steps were going to die under it. That thing is almost 1000lbs!
It is now sitting in the soon-to-be-kitchen waiting for installation...it scares me a bit! I hope the old joists won't collapse under its weight!

Do you like your viking range? Is it a 30"? I am not a fan of Wolf, because the oven door does not stay in position. Beyond a certain angle, it slams open and i don't like that. 

We have a wonderful general contractor but it hasn't spared us some pretty scary reno stories...i think it is part of "the experience" [emoji1]


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> Every picture & every purchase you made this week as well your prior acquisitions are magnificent [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> You are beautiful!
> Thanks for sharing






klynneann said:


> sigh - every time I see your Kelly, especially with the Cheval Phoenix - just TDF!!!  It's really amazing how different the scarf looks on you v. the website.  And I love the maxi twilly with your cream dress.



Thank you both. You are too kind. 49 next month.[emoji33]

Klynnanne, the Kelly still blows my mind. It was such a surprise. I had no idea what to expect. Regarding the scarves, I think I'm getting used to this. I had identified this colorway of cheval as a possibility but when I saw it in person I was still blown away. 

I feel like building a wardrobe is like a chess match. You have to think three steps ahead how things will go together. I am not a creative person so I find it difficult. 

I have to start to think about what to pack for Paris. Preliminary info suggests that it will be cold. I chose my bag and scarves.ll go from there.


----------



## MSO13

MadMadCat said:


> Thanks for your input *@MrsOwen3*! That's what we'll probably end up doing. To be honest, I hardly use our formal dining room, therefore having a large, less formal, dining/kitchen area is probably more practical. I am just not very happy about the placement of the stove/sink/fridge in the plan we have now, but the fact that the house has an arched wall in the back (with a large original fireplace in the middle) makes that room an odd space to place cabinets and appliances needed for a kitchen. Again, back to the joys of having to mediate modern function with old style and structure.
> 
> I'm very exciting with the work you're doing in the house! It sounds like you'll have a gorgeous dressing area. Isn't it exciting when one sees the light at the end of the tunnel? unfortunately this is also the time in which progress feels the slowest.
> 
> These gloves are so glam! And the cape is fabulous. Congrats for the purchase!!



Thanks MMC, we really struggled with our kitchen layout as well including firing a hip architectural firm that didn't understand how to blend modern updates with our old house. Fortunately I have a talented architect in the family and he used to primarily renovate old homes in the DC area. Our kitchen would be considered Transitional, some classic and some modern elements. Not to sound like a brat but I only ever want to live in houses where I design the kitchen, it took me an hour to unpack because I had everything built for what I owned. I don't cook a lot but I love to bake so my double Bertazonni ovens and my marble baking counter get a lot of use in the colder months! 



meridian said:


> Love the poncho/jacket/hoodie and the gloves!  I've never understood the point of fingerless gloves but think they look so cool. I take a more casual approach with Chanel RTW so I really appreciate these pieces.


I normally wear only fingerless, I think it's because I used to smoke long ago and now with cell phones, watches and touch screens in my car I always have to take off gloves. I'll throw mittens over them when it's super cold and will wear ski gloves for shoveling. Plus I'm a grown up punk rocker so I have to keep a little something rock n roll even now 



lanit said:


> mrs O., Oh my, those gloves are the bomb! I thought my neo boots were edgy! Wow, I want those for Christmas! Your house plans sound amazing. Our kitchen was also part butler pantry and just a humble wash area and a wood burning oven /stove! Seriously, we had just had our baby girl and I was aghast that the house still had all these original elements including gas lights, coal burning fireplace that was not to code,  a Lord Crapper pull chain toilet. Poor DH said he knew this was going to need all new wiring, electrical and plumbing, etc etc. so we did not move in for six months. We have some really hilarious house renovation stories. Now our kitchen is still tiny, but manageable as we are a family of three, and now empty nesters since DD is away at med school and on her own. The butler pantry was converted to our breakfast area and there is hardly enough room for a kitchen island. Well it will be quite a project for someone else to expand the ground floor and upper story spaces to include a nice big kitchen, family room, closets and another bathroom or two.Contractor special anyone? I am just happy we have a Viking range though the smaller size and a huge 48 inch subzero fridge though it is not your typical triangle work layout lol. Boy that fridge was a nightmare to move it and out. The first one lasted 23 years though!



Thanks Lanit! They are very cool and buttery in the lambskin! I love those Neo boots, I have the studded Lou from last year and those are very edgy too. Glad you did not have to live through the reno. We haven't had too many funny or nightmarish moments but even though we didn't live through the first part of the reno, it was touch and go if we would both move into the house together when it was done. DH is very picky and stubborn and you guys know I have excellent taste  so we bickered a lot. It truly tested our marriage that time. This time we're making a real effort not to argue that much. 

People in our area love a fixer upper, they go almost immediately. We got ours because the family didn't want it to go to a flipper and knew we would make it a beautiful home, not turn it over for a quick profit.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love the charm of the Victorian homes even with their limitations. I think my all time favorite place that I have lived was a $600 per month apartment in a Victorian building just off rittenhouse square in Philadelphia where I lived during residency. I still miss it. The details, moldings, fireplace and windows were amazing. The closet was a bit small but I couldn't afford many clothes back then. I'd make it work somehow.
> 
> So here are my Hermes purchases for the week.
> 
> I bought this 140 silk cheval Phoenix as a welcome home gift to Rosie- my new name for my rouge h Kelly. I'm hoping to find it in the colvert colorway too so my colvert Kelly doesn't feel lonely.
> 
> View attachment 3506184
> 
> 
> This is the creme dress that I bought. It's simple but well made and a nice fabric. It will be great for spring and summer with many of my scarves and it works with several of my Chanel jackets. I'm trying to make it work for winter as well. This is one idea.
> 
> View attachment 3506185
> 
> 
> I also bought both the scarf and shawl of carre en boucles. I am still deciding which to keep. The shawl is growing on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506186



Just gorgeous and I love her name! 

I might try on the Carre en Boucles dress if my size is around. i love the design so much. I don't know which to tell you to keep, they both look great on you!


----------



## EmileH

Mrs Owen I didn't know that you like to bake. Me too! The only problem is that if I bake I eat. I'm taking classes to make a perfect tart tatin and a macaron workshop at the ritz escoffier in Paris. So excited.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Just gorgeous and I love her name!
> 
> I might try on the Carre en Boucles dress if my size is around. i love the design so much. I don't know which to tell you to keep, they both look great on you!



Thank you. The dress is very well cut and flattering. I think it's a really versatile piece and the price is reasonable especially when compared to Chanel. Do try it. 

It seems like the stores are ordering all small sizes. There were only 2 in my size in the US.   The designer is a bit more full figured herself and cuts to flatter various body types. I hope that as the rtw grows in popularity, as I am quite certain it will, they begin to adjust to buy a wider variety of sizes.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Mrs Owen I didn't know that you like to bake. Me too! The only problem is that if I bake I eat. I'm taking classes to make a perfect tart tatin and a macaron workshop at the ritz escoffier in Paris. So excited.



I do, I have Celiac so I started to learn to make some treats when I got diagnosed as I had a very sad first holiday season. Macarons are a speciality and they are naturally gluten free, I will make them for gifts and friends. I prefer to eat them hot and crunchy without filling actually so I don't eat too many when I make them. They are a nice, time consuming project. And the double ovens help when I need to make 100 or so. My most popular flavors according to my friends are Espresso with Fleur de Sel Caramel, White Chocolate Peppermint and Smores which have cinnamon shells, homemade marshmallow fluff that I torch and Hershey's ganache. Occasionally in the summer I'll make fruit flavors and I'm toying with a caramel apple idea. I hate pumpkin but I'm sure that would be a bit hit. 

Send me a review of the class at the Ritz, I may check that out when I'm in Paris.


----------



## gracekelly

Keren16 said:


> Thank you!  I do not keep up with threads consistently too
> I love my Plume[emoji173]️& wore her to dinner tonight
> I think it might appear "duddy" to some but to me she is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505488



Here is a picture of your Plume's little sister


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Mrs Owen I didn't know that you like to bake. Me too! The only problem is that if I bake I eat. I'm taking classes to make a perfect tart tatin and a macaron workshop at the ritz escoffier in Paris. So excited.



Nothing like the courses at the ritz but the best tarte tatin in Paris is found at Le petit vendome, an unassuming bistro in rue des capucines. 
Lionel, the owner, is from the Auvergne region, and is a character. It is a perfect place for a simple, tasty dinner.


----------



## Keren16

gracekelly said:


> Here is a picture of your Plume's little sister
> 
> View attachment 3506210



I remember this post!  Possibly it inspired me to buy mine[emoji173]️. Outstanding picture!!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> I do, I have Celiac so I started to learn to make some treats when I got diagnosed as I had a very sad first holiday season. Macarons are a speciality and they are naturally gluten free, I will make them for gifts and friends. I prefer to eat them hot and crunchy without filling actually so I don't eat too many when I make them. They are a nice, time consuming project. And the double ovens help when I need to make 100 or so. My most popular flavors according to my friends are Espresso with Fleur de Sel Caramel, White Chocolate Peppermint and Smores which have cinnamon shells, homemade marshmallow fluff that I torch and Hershey's ganache. Occasionally in the summer I'll make fruit flavors and I'm toying with a caramel apple idea. I hate pumpkin but I'm sure that would be a bit hit.
> 
> Send me a review of the class at the Ritz, I may check that out when I'm in Paris.



They all sound yummy! I have a baking buddy which really helps with the macarons. They are a bit labor intense. 

I have taken classes at the ritz in the past. They were awesome. They have changed the format and added less intense courses like the ones I am taking. In the past they were fairly intense with a test at the end. [emoji33] there is a schedule online. But I'll let you know how these classes are.


----------



## MadMadCat

MrsOwen3 said:


> I do, I have Celiac so I started to learn to make some treats when I got diagnosed as I had a very sad first holiday season. Macarons are a speciality and they are naturally gluten free, I will make them for gifts and friends. I prefer to eat them hot and crunchy without filling actually so I don't eat too many when I make them. They are a nice, time consuming project. And the double ovens help when I need to make 100 or so. My most popular flavors according to my friends are Espresso with Fleur de Sel Caramel, White Chocolate Peppermint and Smores which have cinnamon shells, homemade marshmallow fluff that I torch and Hershey's ganache. Occasionally in the summer I'll make fruit flavors and I'm toying with a caramel apple idea. I hate pumpkin but I'm sure that would be a bit hit.
> 
> Send me a review of the class at the Ritz, I may check that out when I'm in Paris.



If you don't mind me asking...How do you like your Bertazzoni? Do you have a gas or electric oven? I read very mixed reviews about the bertazzoni uneven oven temperature.

I love to cook and bake!


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> Nothing like the courses at the ritz but the best tarte tatin in Paris is found at Le petit vendome, an unassuming bistro in rue des capucines.
> Lionel, the owner, is from the Auvergne region, and is a character. It is a perfect place for a simple, tasty dinner.



Saved and on the list! Thank you. I actually had the best tart tatin of my life at a small place called l'imperial on rue de rivoli. Nothing fancy but it was amazing. My three favorite desserts are the tarte tatin, pear frangipane tart and the millfeuille. Yum. I can't wait.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. The dress is very well cut and flattering. I think it's a really versatile piece and the price is reasonable especially when compared to Chanel. Do try it.
> 
> It seems like the stores are ordering all small sizes. There were only 2 in my size in the US.   The designer is a bit more full figured herself and cuts to flatter various body types. I hope that as the rtw grows in popularity, as I am quite certain it will, they begin to adjust to buy a wider variety of sizes.



The dress is lovely in its elegant simplicity.
I am sure it looks good with a silk shirt under, or sleeveless, as well. A very versatile piece!

I never find my size at H. It is frustrating. I hate ordering things that i don't know if they'll fit me or look good on me. I just give up and move on.


----------



## MSO13

MadMadCat said:


> If you don't mind me asking...How do you like your Bertazzoni? Do you have a gas or electric oven? I read very mixed reviews about the bertazzoni uneven oven temperature.
> 
> I love to cook and bake!



I love the look but I do have to use good oven thermometers as they are not calibrated well. They run hot but I haven't experienced uneven baking or any issues with that type of thing. We had them looked at the first year by one of their techs but it's still off by about 15 degrees from what I set it to. Now I know the tricks though. It has some amazing functions but if I had to choose again, I would go with a more reliable system. I do have a 6 burner gas cooktop and range hood which are excellent and look beautiful. The ovens are electric. DH wanted them to match so it is what it is.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Saved and on the list! Thank you. I actually had the best tart tatin of my life at a small place called l'imperial on rue de rivoli. Nothing fancy but it was amazing. My three favorite desserts are the tarte tatin, pear frangipane tart and the millfeuille. Yum. I can't wait.



I know l'imperial but i never had their tarte tatin! Let me know how the comparison is, if you have the chance! 

Paris has so many little places and restaurants that i don't think i'd be ever be cooking if i lived there!!


----------



## MadMadCat

MrsOwen3 said:


> I love the look but I do have to use good oven thermometers as they are not calibrated well. They run hot but I haven't experienced uneven baking or any issues with that type of thing. We had them looked at the first year by one of their techs but it's still off by about 15 degrees from what I set it to. Now I know the tricks though. It has some amazing functions but if I had to choose again, I would go with a more reliable system. I do have a 6 burner gas cooktop and range hood which are excellent and look beautiful. The ovens are electric. DH wanted them to match so it is what it is.



Thanks for the feedback. As much as i love their look, i prefer function. I am still very undecided on the range...
My niece is an architect and she is working on the design of the kitchen. It will be modern with steel and white cabinets, but we are keeping the original victorian fireplace with Minton tiles and the original yellow pine floors. Hopefully it will look good...


----------



## lanit

MadMadCat said:


> Lol about the fridge! We just had our subzero brought in and i thought the guys who had to carry for the 5 front steps were going to die under it. That thing is almost 1000lbs!
> It is now sitting in the soon-to-be-kitchen waiting for installation...it scares me a bit! I hope the old joists won't collapse under its weight!
> 
> Do you like your viking range? Is it a 30"? I am not a fan of Wolf, because the oven door does not stay in position. Beyond a certain angle, it slams open and i don't like that.
> 
> We have a wonderful general contractor but it hasn't spared us some pretty scary reno stories...i think it is part of "the experience" [emoji1]


Yes it is a 30 " Viking and unfortunately for me it is gas oven since DH insisted that the gas oven would be better for roasting meats. And he is the chef in the family. The boy knows how to cook! 

I love to bake too, and the unevenness of gas just doesn't quite work as well as electric. He knows now the next range we get WILL be electric since we have both stopped eating as much meat lol. Those subzeros are tricky, our first contractor was quite experienced with installing them and had the foresight to not only reinforce the joists under the fridge are which is our basement so all the joists were exposed and it was easy to do, but he also ran the water line right where it needed to be so that it was accessible and hook up would be easier. Twenty years later with the new system, the water line could be turned off and on under the unit which spared us a ton of money and having a plumber do all this just to hook up. Sorry for the long winded lesson on everything you don't want to know about this very expensive fridge folks.

PBP, I love wearing white in the winter. When I went to h to pick up my mini Roulis and boots there was the most sublime cashmere hooded jacket. Gosh that jacket fit so beautifully even though it was two sizes too small. Then I nearly fainted at the price tag. It was more than my boots, Roulis and a third of our roof replacement project! But it was simply stunning. Your dress is totally classic and will be great all year round.

mrs O., my lovely friend Markova who used to post on scarf thread has the Lou boots, and she is a rocking ballerina. Those babies are fierce strong girl boots.

Okay gotta run now  to catch up with zporject Runway to see the urban jungle street style competition! This is the most I have ever chatted on a thread, and it's awesome to have some time at long last!


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love the charm of the Victorian homes even with their limitations. I think my all time favorite place that I have lived was a $600 per month apartment in a Victorian building just off rittenhouse square in Philadelphia where I lived during residency. I still miss it. The details, moldings, fireplace and windows were amazing. The closet was a bit small but I couldn't afford many clothes back then. I'd make it work somehow.
> 
> So here are my Hermes purchases for the week.
> 
> I bought this 140 silk cheval Phoenix as a welcome home gift to Rosie- my new name for my rouge h Kelly. I'm hoping to find it in the colvert colorway too so my colvert Kelly doesn't feel lonely.
> 
> View attachment 3506184
> 
> 
> This is the creme dress that I bought. It's simple but well made and a nice fabric. It will be great for spring and summer with many of my scarves and it works with several of my Chanel jackets. I'm trying to make it work for winter as well. This is one idea.
> 
> View attachment 3506185
> 
> 
> I also bought both the scarf and shawl of carre en boucles. I am still deciding which to keep. The shawl is growing on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506186



Love love the first photo. It's perfect!!! The boots in your second photo are fabulous! This new dress looks great with the scarf you threw on. Congrats again for all these great choices. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

Thank you all! Ladies! MMC, rainneday, Ppup, Karen, meridian, lanit, Serena, genie27, obssessedwhermes for your kind words/likes and birthday wishes for baby Lou Lou. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love the charm of the Victorian homes even with their limitations. I think my all time favorite place that I have lived was a $600 per month apartment in a Victorian building just off rittenhouse square in Philadelphia where I lived during residency. I still miss it. The details, moldings, fireplace and windows were amazing. The closet was a bit small but I couldn't afford many clothes back then. I'd make it work somehow.
> 
> So here are my Hermes purchases for the week.
> 
> I bought this 140 silk cheval Phoenix as a welcome home gift to Rosie- my new name for my rouge h Kelly. I'm hoping to find it in the colvert colorway too so my colvert Kelly doesn't feel lonely.
> 
> View attachment 3506184
> 
> 
> This is the creme dress that I bought. It's simple but well made and a nice fabric. It will be great for spring and summer with many of my scarves and it works with several of my Chanel jackets. I'm trying to make it work for winter as well. This is one idea.
> 
> View attachment 3506185
> 
> 
> I also bought both the scarf and shawl of carre en boucles. I am still deciding which to keep. The shawl is growing on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506186



What a lovely set of Autumn/Winter styles. The beauty of your unique Kelly is brought out by the Phoenix scarf and the color is very flattering to you. I also always love to see a brunette in winter white, cream and earth tones, sometimes that is hard to pull off (I have dark hair myself) but the dress and shawl photos show that those shades suit you very well.


----------



## MadMadCat

lanit said:


> Yes it is a 30 " Viking and unfortunately for me it is gas oven since DH insisted that the gas oven would be better for roasting meats. And he is the chef in the family. The boy knows how to cook!
> 
> I love to bake too, and the unevenness of gas just doesn't quite work as well as electric. He knows now the next range we get WILL be electric since we have both stopped eating as much meat lol. Those subzeros are tricky, our first contractor was quite experienced with installing them and had the foresight to not only reinforce the joists under the fridge are which is our basement so all the joists were exposed and it was easy to do, but he also ran the water line right where it needed to be so that it was accessible and hook up would be easier. Twenty years later with the new system, the water line could be turned off and on under the unit which spared us a ton of money and having a plumber do all this just to hook up. Sorry for the long winded lesson on everything you don't want to know about this very expensive fridge folks.
> 
> PBP, I love wearing white in the winter. When I went to h to pick up my mini Roulis and boots there was the most sublime cashmere hooded jacket. Gosh that jacket fit so beautifully even though it was two sizes too small. Then I nearly fainted at the price tag. It was more than my boots, Roulis and a third of our roof replacement project! But it was simply stunning. Your dress is totally classic and will be great all year round.
> 
> mrs O., my lovely friend Markova who used to post on scarf thread has the Lou boots, and she is a rocking ballerina. Those babies are fierce strong girl boots.
> 
> Okay gotta run now  to catch up with zporject Runway to see the urban jungle street style competition! This is the most I have ever chatted on a thread, and it's awesome to have some time at long last!



Thanks for all the tips, Lanit!! The kitchen remodel will be a complete gut job, therefore i will be able to give your useful tips to my contractor. I appreciate it!!

White is winter is fab, but i am too "prone to spillage" to wear white on anything that cannot be laundered [emoji1][emoji1]
I love seeing it on others though!


----------



## MadMadCat

Btw, "thanks" to @pocketbookpup and her fabulous purchases i am now lusting the silk gm, especially that red cheval phoenix. The silk gm are probably the format i use the least (so much slippery cloth!) but this season are so beautiful...
I really need to stop reading tpf!

You truly made some outstanding acquisitions pbp! I love your "focus" on your look and style. Just perfect!


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> Btw, "thanks" to @pocketbookpup and her fabulous purchases i am now lusting the silk gm, especially that red cheval phoenix. The silk gm are probably the format i use the least (so much slippery cloth!) but this season are so beautiful...
> I really need to stop reading tpf!
> 
> You truly made some outstanding acquisitions pbp! I love your "focus" on your look and style. Just perfect!



Thank you MMC. The 140 silks are so heavenly, especially the thicker ones from FW. Did you read myh's thread with her tips fur taming the 140? She does a great job.

So you are the one who inspired me to run back to the store to try the boucles csgm. Do you still. like it? Are you still looking for it? 

Since you inspired my csgm I don't feel too badly about the 140 silks. [emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> What a lovely set of Autumn/Winter styles. The beauty of your unique Kelly is brought out by the Phoenix scarf and the color is very flattering to you. I also always love to see a brunette in winter white, cream and earth tones, sometimes that is hard to pull off (I have dark hair myself) but the dress and shawl photos show that those shades suit you very well.



Thank you Nicole. The cream in winter is a stretch for me but I'm definitely going to try to get my wear from the dress.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love the charm of the Victorian homes even with their limitations. I think my all time favorite place that I have lived was a $600 per month apartment in a Victorian building just off rittenhouse square in Philadelphia where I lived during residency. I still miss it. The details, moldings, fireplace and windows were amazing. The closet was a bit small but I couldn't afford many clothes back then. I'd make it work somehow.
> 
> So here are my Hermes purchases for the week.
> 
> I bought this 140 silk cheval Phoenix as a welcome home gift to Rosie- my new name for my rouge h Kelly. I'm hoping to find it in the colvert colorway too so my colvert Kelly doesn't feel lonely.
> 
> View attachment 3506184
> 
> 
> This is the creme dress that I bought. It's simple but well made and a nice fabric. It will be great for spring and summer with many of my scarves and it works with several of my Chanel jackets. I'm trying to make it work for winter as well. This is one idea.
> 
> View attachment 3506185
> 
> 
> I also bought both the scarf and shawl of carre en boucles. I am still deciding which to keep. The shawl is growing on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506186


You always look so beautiful in those creams and browns and black!


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you MMC. The 140 silks are so heavenly, especially the thicker ones from FW. Did you read myh's thread with her tips fur taming the 140? She does a great job.
> 
> So you are the one who inspired me to run back to the store to try the boucles csgm. Do you still. like it? Are you still looking for it?
> 
> Since you inspired my csgm I don't feel too badly about the 140 silks. [emoji23]



Lol, that's how tpf works, we're all terrible enablers! [emoji1] no guilt!

There is a thread on how to tame silk 140? [emoji15]
I like the thicker silk, indeed. I only have two silk 140, a tapis persan and an old Sherahzade (a family hand down) which is in silk crepe, therefore i am missing a 140 in the standard twill! I guess i will have to fix that!

I am really trying to make deliberate scarf purchases; i told myself that i would only get two cgsm and 3-4 carres at most this season. I am already at 3 carres and one cgsm, but i am still considering adding the boucles shawl. It looks so good on you and we've similar colors.

I haven't gone back to my H store since i came back from Paris. DH says that avoiding the store is the only way for me to avoid buying something because i simply cannot resist temptation [emoji20]. 
I  will go back before the holidays to get some gifts too, and that's probably when i will also look for the shawl.


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> Lol, that's how tpf works, we're all terrible enablers! [emoji1] no guilt!
> 
> There is a thread on how to tame silk 140? [emoji15]
> I like the thicker silk, indeed. I only have two silk 140, a tapis persan and an old Sherahzade (a family hand down) which is in silk crepe, therefore i am missing a 140 in the standard twill! I guess i will have to fix that!
> 
> I am really trying to make deliberate scarf purchases; i told myself that i would only get two cgsm and 3-4 carres at most this season. I am already at 3 carres and one cgsm, but i am still considering adding the boucles shawl. It looks so good on you and we've similar colors.
> 
> I haven't gone back to my H store since i came back from Paris. DH says that avoiding the store is the only way for me to avoid buying something because i simply cannot resist temptation [emoji20].
> I  will go back before the holidays to get some gifts too, and that's probably when i will also look for the shawl.



DH is very wise. Staying out of the store is the only way to resist temptation.

Myh has a scarf showcase thread. She did a tutorial on taming the 140. Here is a link. I think it's post 368 or something like that. 

MYH's Scarf Showcase - and philosophical ramblings about how I built my collection
OK, last session and then let's see how you guys and gals have been wearing your 140 giant silks. Session 3 - the bias fold without a knot in the back of your neck. Some knots don't need  a "safety knot" tied in the back since the whole creation is well balanced. 

Example 1: I think everyone knows this one.  Bias fold your scarf and make a loop around your neck with the tails hanging down in front of you.  Just tie a knot right under the loop and you are ready to go. 


Example 4: See next post. Ugh! I have maxed out attachments.
http://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/29436036/


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you Nicole. The cream in winter is a stretch for me but I'm definitely going to try to get my wear from the dress.


It should work so well with your new jackets!  Great look!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy National Cat Day, everyone!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> It should work so well with your new jackets!  Great look!



Thank you. [emoji8]


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> My little baby turned into one yesterday. He is such a cutie pie that I could just smile when I see him. He started making funny movement as soon as he heard  music. I went crazy and bought him five different music boxes. He is totally excited and is trying all of them, along with his own dancing movements.
> Petit Lou Lou's(Louis) birthday 10/27:
> 
> View attachment 3506127
> View attachment 3506128
> View attachment 3506129
> View attachment 3506130



Your pictures of your baby are always so fabulous.  I think last time you posted, someone said I must find a baby to pinch.  So true.  Congrats.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I bought this 140 silk cheval Phoenix as a welcome home gift to Rosie- my new name for my rouge h Kelly. I'm hoping to find it in the colvert colorway too so my colvert Kelly doesn't feel lonely.
> View attachment 3506184



Your 140 cheval Phoenix is breathtaking.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Here is a picture of your Plume's little sister
> 
> View attachment 3506210



Love the lines, the color, and the glow of the leather.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> I do, I have Celiac so I started to learn to make some treats when I got diagnosed as I had a very sad first holiday season. Macarons are a speciality and they are naturally gluten free, I will make them for gifts and friends. I prefer to eat them hot and crunchy without filling actually so I don't eat too many when I make them. They are a nice, time consuming project. And the double ovens help when I need to make 100 or so. My most popular flavors according to my friends are Espresso with Fleur de Sel Caramel, White Chocolate Peppermint and Smores which have cinnamon shells, homemade marshmallow fluff that I torch and Hershey's ganache. Occasionally in the summer I'll make fruit flavors and I'm toying with a caramel apple idea. I hate pumpkin but I'm sure that would be a bit hit.
> 
> Send me a review of the class at the Ritz, I may check that out when I'm in Paris.



My God.  You cook too?  Is there anything you can't do?


----------



## Cordeliere

lanit said:


> Okay gotta run now  to catch up with zporject Runway to see the urban jungle street style competition! This is the most I have ever chatted on a thread, and it's awesome to have some time at long last!



Nice to have your participation.


----------



## Cordeliere

Keren16 said:


> I am wanting a Birkin also & still can't find one that I believe looks right on me.  I think 35 is too large for my frame.   The 30 might be better but I think the lines of the bag are a little different.   I like the appearance of the 35 better.  I've been told  the 35 is overpowering on me.
> I also should write down PbP's statement.  Good advice!



It is funny how different everyone is.  The 30 would probably look small on me, but I like its lines better than the 35.


----------



## rainneday

Cordeliere said:


> Your pictures of your baby are always so fabulous.  I think last time you posted, someone said I must find a baby to pinch.  So true.  Congrats.


Bahaha that was me ^  love those squishy babies! Cremel's babies are particularly adorable.


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> Mrs O your gloves and hoodie look super stylish and practical. This Chanel idea is refreshing. I always take Chanel more on the formal side.  This hoodie is cute and definitely looks comfortable to wear day to day. Glad to hear the good planning for your house. I am going through the house renovation as well. It's energy draining and I am dying to go back and live in my own house. The rented place doesn't feel  like home.
> 
> Corde, for Birkin probably think twice. It has to be something you like and something you would actually use not to display on your shelf. It's expensive enough that it would be a shame if you end up not into it. I feel very bad that I don't use two of my bags( one B and one K). DH says"what's the point to store the bag in the closet forever?" These two bags were purchased without careful considerations...
> 
> Karen, thank you for your kind words. I hope that the renovation finishes in time too. I wish to spend Christmas in my own home. So far it looks like everything is on schedule.
> 
> My little baby turned into one yesterday. He is such a cutie pie that I could just smile when I see him. He started making funny movement as soon as he heard  music. I went crazy and bought him five different music boxes. He is totally excited and is trying all of them, along with his own dancing movements.
> 
> Ppup, I am really excited to see all your new H additions. You selected a few excellent scarves! I love your new dress. Very nice boots to go with the dress too!! The new Kelly definitely got several great H companions. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji106][emoji106]
> 
> I am now waiting on my kids and DH to arrive in my office so we could go attend our company Halloween party. I got Pikachu for my toddler and a baby tigger costume for my one year old. They look shockingly cute in those. [emoji173]️
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!! We have a very busy one ahead. Need to go choose the closet shelf and pickup a guest from the airport on Saturday.
> 
> Petit Lou Lou's(Louis) birthday 10/27:
> 
> View attachment 3506127
> View attachment 3506128
> View attachment 3506129
> View attachment 3506130



He looks so happy! I love these photos! My little one just turned 9 months old and I cannot believe how fast he is growing up. I am happy and sad at the same time.


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> He looks so happy! I love these photos! My little one just turned 9 months old and I cannot believe how fast he is growing up. I am happy and sad at the same time.



Congrats Nicole. You had a new baby too. Yeah I do have mixed feelings...


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> Congrats Nicole. You had a new baby too. Yeah I do have mixed feelings...



When my baby was born he could fit in the crook of my arm between my elbow and fingers. Now his toe is the size of my finger! 

The hairy arm is my husband's arm 







Omar is just about walking. Though he gets distracted by mirrors, he has to stop and kiss himself! 




Did you ever dress your little Louis in Hermes baby things? I had some Hermes baby shoes for Omar, but he never used them because his feet had grown out of them before we knew it.


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> My God.  You cook too?  Is there anything you can't do?



There are many things that I cannot do and I'm not a great cook but I can bake. They are very different. I don't have the instinct for cooking but I can follow a baking recipe and I like the precision of following a recipe, measuring with a scale and mixing just so. I don't have a good sense of smell so I can't wing it while cooking and I don't know flavors well so I'm not a good with improvisation. 

I'm also a horrendous singer


----------



## nicole0612

MrsOwen3 said:


> There are many things that I cannot do and I'm not a great cook but I can bake. They are very different. I don't have the instinct for cooking but I can follow a baking recipe and I like the precision of following a recipe, measuring with a scale and mixing just so. I don't have a good sense of smell so I can't wing it while cooking and I don't know flavors well so I'm not a good with improvisation.
> 
> I'm also a horrendous singer



That is so interesting! I am quite a good cook, but a horrible baker. It is just for the reasons you mentioned, I cannot be bothered to follow instructions or weigh and measure, but I love to improvise, tasting and adding what is needed as I cook. With baking, there is no "fixing" as you go, and with raw eggs as an ingredient you can't even taste it before it goes in the oven!


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> DH is very wise. Staying out of the store is the only way to resist temptation.
> 
> Myh has a scarf showcase thread. She did a tutorial on taming the 140. Here is a link. I think it's post 368 or something like that.
> 
> MYH's Scarf Showcase - and philosophical ramblings about how I built my collection
> OK, last session and then let's see how you guys and gals have been wearing your 140 giant silks. Session 3 - the bias fold without a knot in the back of your neck. Some knots don't need  a "safety knot" tied in the back since the whole creation is well balanced.
> 
> Example 1: I think everyone knows this one.  Bias fold your scarf and make a loop around your neck with the tails hanging down in front of you.  Just tie a knot right under the loop and you are ready to go.
> 
> 
> Example 4: See next post. Ugh! I have maxed out attachments.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/29436036/



Thanks for the pointers to the thread *pocketbook pup*!
Off to study and practice now!


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> When my baby was born he could fit in the crook of my arm between my elbow and fingers. Now his toe is the size of my finger!
> 
> The hairy arm is my husband's arm
> 
> View attachment 3506896
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506894
> 
> 
> Omar is just about walking. Though he gets distracted by mirrors, he has to stop and kiss himself!
> 
> View attachment 3506897
> 
> 
> Did you ever dress your little Louis in Hermes baby things? I had some Hermes baby shoes for Omar, but he never used them because his feet had grown out of them before we knew it.



Ah no. I have not dressed petit Lou Lou with Hermes.  We like Catimini a lot. There are two catimini stores in north California so we are able to find the clothes for him and mostly outfits. For day to day indoor I use very simple cotton PJs or play suit. 

He's pretty chubby so I don't see him walking at one year mark. He crawls a lot. Your little cutie is amazingly early to walk.  [emoji173]️

I did get a little H horse for him but he's into music box nowadays. I probably would not get H shoes for him as they grow too fast. Mine never lets socks and shoes stay on. He pulls them off as soon as I put them on then he laughes out loud as if he is the winner.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Your pictures of your baby are always so fabulous.  I think last time you posted, someone said I must find a baby to pinch.  So true.  Congrats.



Thank you dear Corde!!  He's a super happy baby. [emoji1] He waves and smiles at people in the plane and on the street. That made lots of people stop and smile&chat with him.  He received three toys from strangers at the Halloween party and he was asked to take photos by the photographers. I can't complain. All the hard work is worth it. We just have the trick or treat on Monday then I could take a little break. 

Do you have any vacation coming soon? I miss reading your journal. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> There are many things that I cannot do and I'm not a great cook but I can bake. They are very different. I don't have the instinct for cooking but I can follow a baking recipe and I like the precision of following a recipe, measuring with a scale and mixing just so. I don't have a good sense of smell so I can't wing it while cooking and I don't know flavors well so I'm not a good with improvisation.
> 
> I'm also a horrendous singer



Ok well now I feel a little better and a little less inadequate. [emoji6]


----------



## Mindi B

Beautiful babies, and it is heartwarming to hear the moms discuss their little guys with so much enjoyment, appreciation, and love!  You go, moms!  
My DH is a pretty good baker and an excellent cook, but he is the rare bird who has both a creative streak and a rigorous scientific/mathematical brain.  It's served him well in a career that requires him to explain esoteric concepts to non-experts in a compelling way.  He majored in music and mathematics in college, so there ya go!  I am the emotional one and the worrier, so we complement each other, I guess, but given a choice, I'd rather hang out with my DH than with, er, me.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> Beautiful babies, and it is heartwarming to hear the moms discuss their little guys with so much enjoyment, appreciation, and love!  You go, moms!
> My DH is a pretty good baker and an excellent cook, but he is the rare bird who has both a creative streak and a rigorous scientific/mathematical brain.  It's served him well in a career that requires him to explain esoteric concepts to non-experts in a compelling way.  He majored in music and mathematics in college, so there ya go!  I am the emotional one and the worrier, so we complement each other, I guess, but given a choice, I'd rather hang out with my DH than with, er, me.



Your DH sounds like a really interesting person. It is rare for someone to combine these skills and talents. It's one of the reasons why I didn't want to marry another doctor. I find most of them boring. Because well I'm boring. My DH is artistic but sometimes I think we need a translator to go between us. But he's never dull. [emoji4]

He played with his band the other night and wore his horsehead. Now if he could only cook....


----------



## Mindi B

Love it, PbP! Clearly, _both_ of our DHs are interesting people. I think there is a lot to be said for marrying someone with characteristics contrary to one's own, as long as the fundamental goals and values are compatible.  Where one struggles, the other triumphs and vice versa--it works.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> Love it, PbP! Clearly, _both_ of our DHs are interesting people. I think there is a lot to be said for marrying someone with characteristics contrary to one's own, as long as the fundamental goals and values are compatible.  Where one struggles, the other triumphs and vice versa--it works.



Agree completely. The balance is nice. We spread our emotion around between the two of us,too. Generally when one freaks out the other is calm.

I'm struggling to figure out what to pack for Paris. It's going to be cold- in the 40s during the day. And some rain. I suppose I'll bring sweaters and a wool coat. I'd love to bring some of my Chanel jackets and my maxmara coat that fits over a jacket. But I don't dare put Chanel jackets in my checked luggage. Maybe one jacket can come.


----------



## dharma

Good morning cafe!
@cremel, your little man is so adorable and definitely squeezable! I love a chunky baby! When DD was little she was long and lean, still pinchable lol, but never had those wonderful chubby legs and cheeks. Enjoy your Halloween!

Count me in the cooking camp, I love it and can be quite good if I have the time which is rare these days. But we still make a sit down meal every night. I can bake simple things like cookies, cupcakes and quick breads and I'm thinking of trying EB 's tart tonight. But real layer cakes and macarons are way above my patience and skill level. I would rather apply that level of concentration to sewing or painting. My dream range is La Cornue, does anyone have one of those? It would be a while before we get to that on the list, our old house is requiring several new windows and some landscaping before we can renovate the kitchen again. We did it when we first moved in years ago and I still love it although I'm thinking of painting it before Thanksgiving and I would also like to replace the counter tops as a quick  makeover. 

@Pocketbook Pup, your DH looks like a fun guy! I think you are right about balance and good for you for finding a life partner that complements you so well! Packing can be quite very overwhelming but I'm sure you've got it down by now and will look fabulous. I usually start with the shoes and coats. Then put basics underneath, add a few scarves and a bag. Done! I wish I was going in that suitcase with you but sadly, cannot. But since you go often, I will not rule it out in the future!!!

@Mindi B, another fascinating DH in the cafe! The way you describe him is very much like my DD, a rare combination of a creative and an intellectual. Some folks get all the brains


----------



## Genie27

Cremel, your little boy is adorable!! I love babies and little children as long as I can give them back to their parents after a few hours. 

Interesting conversation about cooking v/s baking. I love to eat but don't enjoy cooking. I have a lot of technical knowledge and am proficient at it, but find it boring. I do enjoy baking and will toss anything in the oven over cooking it stovetop. E.g quiche versus frittata. 

I used to cook a fair bit but in the past two years, the most I will do is fry an egg for a weekend breakfast or make a baked potato and grilled veggies for dinner. 

DBF and I are opposites too - he is math/science and I am arts/business. We bonded over a shared love of pub trivia and tend to balance each other out. We travel well together so that is an excellent point in his favour.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> But I don't dare put Chanel jackets in my checked luggage. Maybe one jacket can come.



Sad you can't enjoy them in Paris but very wise on your part.  

Ha Ha I can imagine myself being on the plane wearing 3 jackets, one on top of the other.  Looking like the Chanel homeless person.


----------



## cremel

I am more of a person who could cook but definitely not a good baker. I like to season with finger tips not with a mini scale. Baking however is something that my DH is good at. It appears to me that baking is related to math so well that as long as one could measure he or she would be able to bake well. Since childhood my husband family almost never bought cake for their birthdays. His mother is an excellent baker and taught her children the skills. DH has been baking for my girlfriends' birthday parties and other occasions for our own family celebrations. I love the simple ingredients he uses and how precise he measures milk flour egg cream/cream fresh etc. 

The roasting, co coq vin, fish, rosemary steak are cooked by me and the rest was baked by DH, a simply pear pie and a fruit cake with honey castella base. My glucose was high during pregnancy so the suger was measured with caution.


----------



## cremel

Thank you all for your kind words for Lou Lou and Remi. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Your DH sounds like a really interesting person. It is rare for someone to combine these skills and talents. It's one of the reasons why I didn't want to marry another doctor. I find most of them boring. Because well I'm boring. My DH is artistic but sometimes I think we need a translator to go between us. But he's never dull. [emoji4]
> 
> He played with his band the other night and wore his horsehead. Now if he could only cook....
> 
> View attachment 3507302



Ppup Your DH is such a fun person to be with. Mine cannot do music. Within three minutes you could tell he is out of tune. LOL. Mine is a science guy and very logical person. He has his taste for fashion( well we don't necessarily agree[emoji1])...the critical part for us is that when I am on fire he could manage to put it off.


----------



## cremel

dharma said:


> Good morning cafe!
> @cremel, your little man is so adorable and definitely squeezable! I love a chunky baby! When DD was little she was long and lean, still pinchable lol, but never had those wonderful chubby legs and cheeks. Enjoy your Halloween!
> 
> Count me in the cooking camp, I love it and can be quite good if I have the time which is rare these days. But we still make a sit down meal every night. I can bake simple things like cookies, cupcakes and quick breads and I'm thinking of trying EB 's tart tonight. But real layer cakes and macarons are way above my patience and skill level. I would rather apply that level of concentration to sewing or painting. My dream range is La Cornue, does anyone have one of those? It would be a while before we get to that on the list, our old house is requiring several new windows and some landscaping before we can renovate the kitchen again. We did it when we first moved in years ago and I still love it although I'm thinking of painting it before Thanksgiving and I would also like to replace the counter tops as a quick  makeover.
> 
> @Pocketbook Pup, your DH looks like a fun guy! I think you are right about balance and good for you for finding a life partner that complements you so well! Packing can be quite very overwhelming but I'm sure you've got it down by now and will look fabulous. I usually start with the shoes and coats. Then put basics underneath, add a few scarves and a bag. Done! I wish I was going in that suitcase with you but sadly, cannot. But since you go often, I will not rule it out in the future!!!
> 
> @Mindi B, another fascinating DH in the cafe! The way you describe him is very much like my DD, a rare combination of a creative and an intellectual. Some folks get all the brains



Mindi and Dharma my DH is probably in the same category as yours. [emoji1]


----------



## MSO13

Hi all, 

I must have missed the baby pics the first time around, very cute little guys and happy birthday Louis!

It's 80 degrees here today and I just came home with two cashmere scarves that I could barely try on so I'm using H pics for now. I love my printed CSGMs but was feeling like I wanted some solids so I went with the Scotland scarf. It's a long rectangle format with a touch of fringe and some color blocking on the edges. I thought I wanted the Ivory but it didn't feel as nice and didn't brighten my face like these did. I got the gray and the navy. These are a lighter weight than the usual CS blend, they are 100% cashmere so I'm excited to have something new to try if it gets cold soon. 

Still no bags on the horizon but I received a warning from the SM not to buy anything else because they are coming so I have to stay strong. I ran around doing returns, I ordered a sweater that arrived torn from NM and a dress that I've wanted forever from Maria Cornejo that looked terrible on me. 

I snapped these pics of new Gucci shoes as I thought you guys would like them, I'm not buying them but since we all love our pets and everyone loved the ants in @dharma 's H window pics I thought I would share.


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> I am more of a person who could cook but definitely not a good baker. I like to season with finger tips not with a mini scale. Baking however is something that my DH is good at. It appears to me that baking is related to math so well that as long as one could measure he or she would be able to bake well. Since childhood my husband family almost never bought cake for their birthdays. His mother is an excellent baker and taught her children the skills. DH has been baking for my girlfriends' birthday parties and other occasions for our own family celebrations. I love the simple ingredients he uses and how precise he measures milk flour egg cream/cream fresh etc.
> 
> The roasting, co coq vin, fish, rosemary steak are cooked by me and the rest was baked by DH, a simply pear pie and a fruit cake with honey castella base. My glucose was high during pregnancy so the suger was measured with caution.
> 
> View attachment 3507416
> View attachment 3507421
> View attachment 3507422
> View attachment 3507423
> View attachment 3507424
> View attachment 3507425
> View attachment 3507426



If I am willing to fly out to CA once a week, can I have your left overs?   That all looks fabulous.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Still no bags on the horizon but I received a warning from the SM not to buy anything else because they are coming so I have to stay strong.



Nice.  Congrats.

Tell the SM to hurry it up because you have a public that is dying to see these bags.


----------



## dharma

cremel said:


> Mindi and Dharma my DH is probably in the same category as yours. [emoji1]


Hahaha cremel! In my post, I actually mentioned that my DD is very much like Mindi's husband not my DH. I'm afraid my DH defies categorization.
I love all the yummy food photos, thank you for being so generous with them! I love photos in this thread 
I just made a tray of Mac and cheese for a Halloween party in my neighborhood. Now I need to figure out a costume or be subjected to the "bin of shame". 

@MrsOwen3, the cashmere scarves are gorgeous. Wear them in the best of health! I've purchased a few solid silks, I love the washed bee jacquard but I haven't yet tried the cashmere. I'm thinking of a plume shawl but this seems a little more sturdy. Did you have a chance to compare?

And continuing with the photos, here is a ridiculous picture of my dog keeping her nose warm in a practical way.


----------



## gracekelly

cremel said:


> Thank you dear Corde!!  He's a super happy baby. [emoji1] He waves and smiles at people in the plane and on the street. That made lots of people stop and smile&chat with him.  He received three toys from strangers at the Halloween party and he was asked to take photos by the photographers. I can't complain. All the hard work is worth it. We just have the trick or treat on Monday then I could take a little break.
> 
> Do you have any vacation coming soon? I miss reading your journal. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507103
> View attachment 3507104


He is absolutely beautiful and you are so lucky that he is a happy socializing baby.  It all bodes well for his future life.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> That is so interesting! I am quite a good cook, but a horrible baker. It is just for the reasons you mentioned, I cannot be bothered to follow instructions or weigh and measure, but I love to improvise, tasting and adding what is needed as I cook. With baking, there is no "fixing" as you go, and with raw eggs as an ingredient you can't even taste it before it goes in the oven!


I had a uncle who had a theory that if you were a good cook, you had to be a bad baker and vice versa.  I never agreed with this.  My mother could do both quite well and she taught me.  I always love to follow a recipe because I treat it as a science/chemistry experiment lol!  However, I have learned over the years how to substitute ingredients.  If it works, great and if not, the garbage disposal is always available


----------



## gracekelly

cremel said:


> I am more of a person who could cook but definitely not a good baker. I like to season with finger tips not with a mini scale. Baking however is something that my DH is good at. It appears to me that baking is related to math so well that as long as one could measure he or she would be able to bake well. Since childhood my husband family almost never bought cake for their birthdays. His mother is an excellent baker and taught her children the skills. DH has been baking for my girlfriends' birthday parties and other occasions for our own family celebrations. I love the simple ingredients he uses and how precise he measures milk flour egg cream/cream fresh etc.
> 
> The roasting, co coq vin, fish, rosemary steak are cooked by me and the rest was baked by DH, a simply pear pie and a fruit cake with honey castella base. My glucose was high during pregnancy so the suger was measured with caution.
> 
> View attachment 3507416
> View attachment 3507421
> View attachment 3507422
> View attachment 3507423
> View attachment 3507424
> View attachment 3507425
> View attachment 3507426


Wowza!  What time is dinner?


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Hahaha cremel! In my post, I actually mentioned that my DD is very much like Mindi's husband not my DH. I'm afraid my DH defies categorization.
> I love all the yummy food photos, thank you for being so generous with them! I love photos in this thread
> I just made a tray of Mac and cheese for a Halloween party in my neighborhood. Now I need to figure out a costume or be subjected to the "bin of shame".
> 
> @MrsOwen3, the cashmere scarves are gorgeous. Wear them in the best of health! I've purchased a few solid silks, I love the washed bee jacquard but I haven't yet tried the cashmere. I'm thinking of a plume shawl but this seems a little more sturdy. Did you have a chance to compare?
> 
> And continuing with the photos, here is a ridiculous picture of my dog keeping her nose warm in a practical way.
> View attachment 3507505



Awww! How sweet. 

Mrs Owen those shoes do look like our pets. I like the shawls very much. I went with a lot of reserved shawls for this season because I want to be able to wear them easily with my other things. Strong designs are hard for me to integrate well with the rest of my wardrobe. So I can see why you wanted some solids.

Super excited to see your bags when they arrive. I'm sure not as excited as you must be.

I was working on my packing list for my upcoming trip this morning. I was kind of bummed that I can't bring some of my favorite Chanel jackets and that it's going to be cold, but I think I reached a happy compromise and I must have done a decent job with my recent purchases because everything came together well. 

I'll never do as good a job as cordie but I'll share details of my trip as I go along.  

Here's my wardrobe for the trip. I started with my black wool Burberry coat. Sorry it is being cleaned. Then I decided on my gris tourtourelle Kelly. It's the only bag that I'm bringing. I loaded in plenty of warm cashmere sweaters all in tones of grey, beige and black. Black jeans, denim jeans, and my black Hermes pants that the tailor did an amazing job on by the way. I decided that I can fit my black Chanel cruise jacket into my carry on suitcase. It's like a very structured cardigan and can fit under a coat. I always bring one little black dress so I'm bringing my Chanel Paris Rome sheath. It's nice a warm with tights. I'll also carry that on. And I brought my new fancy Anne Fontaine blouse to wear with the jacket and pants as another dress up outfit. I added in scarves and shawls in the same neutral palette. Not pictured is the dallet shawl in grey which should arrive from my store in time. Finally shoes: black ankle strap block heels, black flats and my louboutin ankle boots. 






Finally, they don't fit the palette but I had to pack two things for good luck: my blue mors cashmere and my bleu saphir Kelly double tour bracelet.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> I am more of a person who could cook but definitely not a good baker. I like to season with finger tips not with a mini scale. Baking however is something that my DH is good at. It appears to me that baking is related to math so well that as long as one could measure he or she would be able to bake well. Since childhood my husband family almost never bought cake for their birthdays. His mother is an excellent baker and taught her children the skills. DH has been baking for my girlfriends' birthday parties and other occasions for our own family celebrations. I love the simple ingredients he uses and how precise he measures milk flour egg cream/cream fresh etc.
> 
> The roasting, co coq vin, fish, rosemary steak are cooked by me and the rest was baked by DH, a simply pear pie and a fruit cake with honey castella base. My glucose was high during pregnancy so the suger was measured with caution.
> 
> View attachment 3507416
> View attachment 3507421
> View attachment 3507422
> View attachment 3507423
> View attachment 3507424
> View attachment 3507425
> View attachment 3507426



Wow. Cafe dinner party on you my dear! Amazing!


----------



## Mindi B

PbP, I am with you in packing hell today.  We are going for a week to London, and DH is coming in from a tropical climate the same day we fly overseas (we're meeting at the airport), so the packing challenges are ridiculous.  Garments must be "chic urban," both dress-up and -downable, comfortable for walking around, warm but not so warm they can't be worn indoors (at stores, museums, etc.), water/rain tolerant, etc., etc. etc.  ARGH!
My DH can pack a suit, one pair of dress shoes, jeans, a few sweaters, and trainers, and he's good to go.  Sigh.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> PbP, I am with you in packing hell today.  We are going for a week to London, and DH is literally flying in from a tropical climate the same day we fly overseas (we're meeting at the airport), so the packing challenges are ridiculous.  Garments must be "chic urban," both dress-up and -downable, comfortable for walking around, warm but not so warm they can't be worn indoors (at stores, museums, etc.), water tolerant, etc., etc. etc.  ARGH!



Omg. You have to pack for him too? Oh my good luck. I was in a bit of a panic this morning. Layers. And if you forget something you can always buy it there at a big discount. [emoji2]


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Hahaha cremel! In my post, I actually mentioned that my DD is very much like Mindi's husband not my DH. I'm afraid my DH defies categorization.
> I love all the yummy food photos, thank you for being so generous with them! I love photos in this thread
> I just made a tray of Mac and cheese for a Halloween party in my neighborhood. Now I need to figure out a costume or be subjected to the "bin of shame".
> 
> @MrsOwen3, the cashmere scarves are gorgeous. Wear them in the best of health! I've purchased a few solid silks, I love the washed bee jacquard but I haven't yet tried the cashmere. I'm thinking of a plume shawl but this seems a little more sturdy. Did you have a chance to compare?
> 
> And continuing with the photos, here is a ridiculous picture of my dog keeping her nose warm in a practical way.
> View attachment 3507505



thanks!

i did try all the solid versions, this has a bit more body than the plume. it's lighter than the solid jacquard with the Hs which i didn't like. It feels like it will hold up to regular wear and it's pretty warm. I love your bees [emoji219] 

love the dog pile, the cats are snuggling us for warmth except today when they're lounging in the sun. 

Pocketbook, your wardrobe sounds/looks perfect. Are you reluctant to check your Chanel, is that why you're not bringing them? Just looking at the scarves you chose I feel like your latest tweed wants to go on the trip too. I like your good luck charms and hope they bring the magic! 

As much as I've enjoyed today's warm weather i want to wear my Fall clothes! i ended up throwing the Chanel poncho over a black sundress and it was cute but i'd rather wear my new scarves sooner rather than later.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> thanks!
> 
> i did try all the solid versions, this has a bit more body than the plume. it's lighter than the solid jacquard with the Hs which i didn't like. It feels like it will hold up to regular wear and it's pretty warm. I love your bees [emoji219]
> 
> love the dog pile, the cats are snuggling us for warmth except today when they're lounging in the sun.
> 
> Pocketbook, your wardrobe sounds/looks perfect. Are you reluctant to check your Chanel, is that why you're not bringing them? Just looking at the scarves you chose I feel like your latest tweed wants to go on the trip too. I like your good luck charms and hope they bring the magic!
> 
> As much as I've enjoyed today's warm weather i want to wear my Fall clothes! i ended up throwing the Chanel poncho over a black sundress and it was cute but i'd rather wear my new scarves sooner rather than later.



Mrs Owen the tweed jackets are tough to travel with if it's cold. 1. You have to carry them on. I have heard of people having Chanel jackets or even the slingback shoes stolen from their checked luggage. 2. You have to bring a coat that can fit over the jacket if it's very cold and you will be walking around all day. I have two that would work but not that I necessarily want to travel with because they are a bit bulky. I'm most sad about leaving the tweed jacket behind. If you are traveling in a large group it's not as big a deal but I have had them weigh my carryons. So you want to make sure that your treasured items that you bring don't weigh too much or you will have to check them. I generally don't check bags, scarves, jewelry or Chanel rtw or shoes.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Does anyone have certain scarf color combinations you can't resist?  For me it's any combination of vibrant red/orange/purple.


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> Does anyone have certain scarf color combinations you can't resist?  For me it's any combination of vibrant red/orange/purple.



Oh yes. Blues and browns. Red and blue but it has to be rouge h, not cherry red.  Yours is a very rich palette. Pirula prefers these shades as well. Are there any scarves that you are considering this season?


----------



## scarf1

Madam Bijoux said:


> Does anyone have certain scarf color combinations you can't resist?  For me it's any combination of vibrant red/orange/purple.


Blue/ aqua.  But then you all knew that!


----------



## Meta

@Pocketbook Pup please let @Pirula know she's missed on the forum!


----------



## Genie27

Turquoise/pink/purple would be number one. Then orange/red/purple. And pinks. 

I'm in trouble.


----------



## MSO13

I'm boring but black, ivory, oatmeal, charcoal and heather gray gets me every time.


----------



## Genie27

I might also be getting hooked on the moussies. Something about the large format seems to draw me in more than the 90 silks.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm boring but black, ivory, oatmeal, charcoal and heather gray gets me every time.



Neutrals are never boring. Nor are you. 



Genie27 said:


> I might also be getting hooked on the moussies. Something about the large format seems to draw me in more than the 90 silks.



I'm totally hooked on the 140s in all of their formats. They feel more contemporary to me. Plus I love having a large swath of fabric to warm me or to hide behind on my fat days.


----------



## Genie27

My neck and chest are susceptible to drafts, and get cold year round, while the rest of me gets over heated easily even in the middle of winter. So I only own a couple of sweaters, and a variety of scarves and shawls to use year round with tshirts and blouses.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> PbP, I am with you in packing hell today.  We are going for a week to London, and DH is coming in from a tropical climate the same day we fly overseas (we're meeting at the airport), so the packing challenges are ridiculous.  Garments must be "chic urban," both dress-up and -downable, comfortable for walking around, warm but not so warm they can't be worn indoors (at stores, museums, etc.), water/rain tolerant, etc., etc. etc.  ARGH!
> My DH can pack a suit, one pair of dress shoes, jeans, a few sweaters, and trainers, and he's good to go.  Sigh.


The advantage you have is that you can wear your coat.  I guess you will have to bring his to the airport.  I found the last time I was in London that I wore flats, and a raincoat the entire time.  Packing 2 pair of pants, sweaters and one dress could do it.  Your accessories will change the outfits.  Wear the boots on the plane, pack a pair of dress shoes and another pair of flats and/or sneakers.  I don't know if you want to take a nice jacket.  Can you do carry-on?  So much easier.  

I know that people who are traveling from one climate zone to another sometimes store things in an airport locker.  I don't know if this would help you with the DH's things from the tropical climate.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> The advantage you have is that you can wear your coat.  I guess you will have to bring his to the airport.  I found the last time I was in London that I wore flats, and a raincoat the entire time.  Packing 2 pair of pants, sweaters and one dress could do it.  Your accessories will change the outfits.  Wear the boots on the plane, pack a pair of dress shoes and another pair of flats and/or sneakers.  I don't know if you want to take a nice jacket.  Can you do carry-on?  So much easier.
> 
> I know that people who are traveling from one climate zone to another sometimes store things in an airport locker.  I don't know if this would help you with the DH's things from the tropical climate.



You are probably horrified with my packing. This counts as packing light for me. I don't mind bringing a large suitcase and checking it. I like to enjoy my things when I'm on vacation.


----------



## eagle1002us

Keren16 said:


> Thank you!  I do not keep up with threads consistently too
> I love my Plume[emoji173]️& wore her to dinner tonight
> I think it might appear "duddy" to some but to me she is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505488


I like the plume after the kelly.  A plume is very wearable.  Do the bag straps fit over your shoulder or is this strictly a hand-held bag?    Who said a plume is fuddy-duddy?   That person doesn't not understand paired-down simplicity and elegance.


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> A dear friend of mine used to rent the top floor apartment of a gorgeous huge old brownstone that used to be the original "servant's quarters". One room was lined with shallow closets on all of the walls for the hoop skirts. They were beautiful closets with amazing wooden doors and pegs but totally impractical by today's standards. It was a treat to see and day dream about those times. Although I'm sure in my past life I was probably the servant.


The plus side of being the servant was that they often got the clothes m'lady wore when she was tired of them.  They could then remake them, or more likely, sell them.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are probably horrified with my packing. This counts as packing light for me. I don't mind bringing a large suitcase and checking it. I like to enjoy my things when I'm on vacation.


I don't blame you!  I would love to wear all my pretty things on vacation, but I worry about things being taken at any point.  If you are staying put in one hotel, it is so much easier.  On our last trip we were moving all the time and I had to think about how I packed and put things each time so they would be more accessible.  That is what I like about a cruise,  you unpack and you are done!   I don't like to feel as if I am taking things I don't need.  Years ago I used to over pack something awful.  Now I realize that so many outfits can be created with few pieces if you really think about it ahead of time and make sure everything is coordinated  I try to pick a color palette and stick to it.  I almost snuck in some navy blue into my last trip, but stayed strong and stuck to my black, white and red palette in the end.  

If you are on a direct flight, I feel there is less risk of not getting your bag.  We had to change planes at Heathrow when returning from Ireland and of course the one checked bag did not make it back with us, but we did get it the next day at home.  I put anything valuable into my carry-on pieces so I didn't have a heart attack.  The Cruise jacket packs so well and I took mine on my last two trips, as you know.  I just pack it in some folded tissue paper.  If you wanted to take a heavier jacket I would wear it on the plane.


----------



## Keren16

eagle1002us said:


> I like the plume after the kelly.  A plume is very wearable.  Do the bag straps fit over your shoulder or is this strictly a hand-held bag?    Who said a plume is fuddy-duddy?   That person doesn't not understand paired-down simplicity and elegance.



I like my Plume a lot!  Thanks for the positive affirmation.  I'm trying to make a point to wear her more often.  The bag fits over my shoulder in addition to being hand held.  That is a convenient option!!


----------



## Genie27

PbP, I hope you leave lots of space in your suitcase for your Paris goodies!


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> If I am willing to fly out to CA once a week, can I have your left overs?   That all looks fabulous.


I'd like to volunteer my services as a baked goods taster.   Are cupcakes passe?  No one makes those?


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Mrs Owen the tweed jackets are tough to travel with if it's cold. 1. You have to carry them on. I have heard of people having Chanel jackets or even the slingback shoes stolen from their checked luggage. 2. You have to bring a coat that can fit over the jacket if it's very cold and you will be walking around all day. I have two that would work but not that I necessarily want to travel with because they are a bit bulky. I'm most sad about leaving the tweed jacket behind. If you are traveling in a large group it's not as big a deal but I have had them weigh my carryons. So you want to make sure that your treasured items that you bring don't weigh too much or you will have to check them. I generally don't check bags, scarves, jewelry or Chanel rtw or shoes.


How are taxis in Paris?  Or the Metro?  After a day of walking the senior citizen in us will be exhausted. We are not going for a while but it's on the bucket list.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> PbP, I hope you leave lots of space in your suitcase for your Paris goodies!



Oh yes. I always bring my suitcase half empty. I won't be doing a huge amount of shopping this trip but I wouldn't turn down an orange box if the contents were right. [emoji1317]


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> How are taxis in Paris?  Or the Metro?  After a day of walking the senior citizen in us will be exhausted. We are not going for a while but it's on the bucket list.



I walk most of the time. I haven't taken the metro in years. Taxis are easy.


----------



## Mindi B

gracekelly said:


> The advantage you have is that you can wear your coat.  I guess you will have to bring his to the airport.  I found the last time I was in London that I wore flats, and a raincoat the entire time.  Packing *2 pair of pants, sweaters and one dress could do it.  Your accessories will change the outfits.  Wear the boots on the plane, pack a pair of dress shoes and another pair of flats and/or sneakers.*  I don't know if you want to take a nice jacket.  Can you do carry-on?  So much easier.
> 
> I know that people who are traveling from one climate zone to another sometimes store things in an airport locker.  I don't know if this would help you with the DH's things from the tropical climate.



Two pair of pants, two sweaters, one dress, and three pairs of shoes?  HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
Ahem.  Sorry.
You are a superior life form, gk.  I could no more pack as lightly as you (quite wisely) suggest than swim over to the UK.  I definitely do the "stick to a color scheme" and "layer" thing, but I am an emotional dresser, and if I had to face the same two pairs of pants more than three days in a row, I would need some sort of intervention.  
I am not proud of myself, but so it is.


----------



## katekluet

Catching up...Mrs. O, love hearing About 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  your master suite remodel, please keep us posted on it.....and PbP, would love to hear lots of details on your Paris cooking classes. I am not a macaron gal but I make a mean cannele.
I also enjoyed seeing the packing photos. 
We had an exciting centennial celebration for our little town with a parade and many festivities,,,,,I bet you will recognize the Grand Marshall.....


----------



## scarf1

eagle1002us said:


> How are taxis in Paris?  Or the Metro?  After a day of walking the senior citizen in us will be exhausted. We are not going for a while but it's on the bucket list.


We walk or take the metro.  When going to/from train station or airport with  luggage ,  we take a taxi.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Awww! How sweet.
> 
> Mrs Owen those shoes do look like our pets. I like the shawls very much. I went with a lot of reserved shawls for this season because I want to be able to wear them easily with my other things. Strong designs are hard for me to integrate well with the rest of my wardrobe. So I can see why you wanted some solids.
> 
> Super excited to see your bags when they arrive. I'm sure not as excited as you must be.
> 
> I was working on my packing list for my upcoming trip this morning. I was kind of bummed that I can't bring some of my favorite Chanel jackets and that it's going to be cold, but I think I reached a happy compromise and I must have done a decent job with my recent purchases because everything came together well.
> 
> I'll never do as good a job as cordie but I'll share details of my trip as I go along.
> 
> Here's my wardrobe for the trip. I started with my black wool Burberry coat. Sorry it is being cleaned. Then I decided on my gris tourtourelle Kelly. It's the only bag that I'm bringing. I loaded in plenty of warm cashmere sweaters all in tones of grey, beige and black. Black jeans, denim jeans, and my black Hermes pants that the tailor did an amazing job on by the way. I decided that I can fit my black Chanel cruise jacket into my carry on suitcase. It's like a very structured cardigan and can fit under a coat. I always bring one little black dress so I'm bringing my Chanel Paris Rome sheath. It's nice a warm with tights. I'll also carry that on. And I brought my new fancy Anne Fontaine blouse to wear with the jacket and pants as another dress up outfit. I added in scarves and shawls in the same neutral palette. Not pictured is the dallet shawl in grey which should arrive from my store in time. Finally shoes: black ankle strap block heels, black flats and my louboutin ankle boots.
> 
> View attachment 3507522
> View attachment 3507523
> View attachment 3507524
> 
> 
> Finally, they don't fit the palette but I had to pack two things for good luck: my blue mors cashmere and my bleu saphir Kelly double tour bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 3507525


Brr, 40F!  Your packing pile looks very classic and neutral. Actually think that CSGM with blue goes with much of what you are taking.  Have a safe and wonderful time!


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> Two pair of pants, two sweaters, one dress, and three pairs of shoes?  HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> Ahem.  Sorry.
> You are a superior life form, gk.  I could no more pack as lightly as you (quite wisely) suggest than swim over to the UK.  I definitely do the "stick to a color scheme" and "layer" thing, but I am an emotional dresser, and if I had to face the same two pairs of pants more than three days in a row, I would need some sort of intervention.
> I am not proud of myself, but so it is.


I meant 2 pair of pants in addition to the pants on the plane.  Are you a skirt girl?  Still for seven days there is room for rotation.


----------



## gracekelly

katekluet said:


> Catching up...Mrs. O, love hearing About
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your master suite remodel, please keep us posted on it.....and PbP, would love to hear lots of details on your Paris cooking classes. I am not a macaron gal but I make a mean cannele.
> I also enjoyed seeing the packing photos.
> We had an exciting centennial celebration for our little town with a parade and many festivities,,,,,I bet you will recognize the Grand Marshall.....


Clint babeeee!   The perfect guy for a western parade!


----------



## lanit

katekluet said:


> Catching up...Mrs. O, love hearing About
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your master suite remodel, please keep us posted on it.....and PbP, would love to hear lots of details on your Paris cooking classes. I am not a macaron gal but I make a mean cannele.
> I also enjoyed seeing the packing photos.
> We had an exciting centennial celebration for our little town with a parade and many festivities,,,,,I bet you will recognize the Grand Marshall.....


Great shot Kate!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh yes. Blues and browns. Red and blue but it has to be rouge h, not cherry red.  Yours is a very rich palette. Pirula prefers these shades as well. Are there any scarves that you are considering this season?


Hi Pocketbook Pup!  Hopefully, the three I recently bought will be it for me this season


----------



## nicole0612

It is so sweet to see the baby and doggy photos and to learn about the interesting and unique DHs of this group.  My DH shares PP's field, but he does not fit any stereotype and is always the life of any get together, the person that makes everyone smile and laugh, you would imagine him as the homecoming king type. I was definitely not the homecoming queen type! More of the black knee high boots and dark eyeliner type. My husband is interested in everything, and that is what we have in common, loving to learn. He is also very precise and he can and does fix anything around the house. With house maintenance, similar to baking, I do not have the patience for it. I want to run up a mountain as fast as I can, play with my little son and nuzzle his soft neck, discuss politics with my husband while I cook dinner and then shop online when they fall asleep early, cuddled up like puppies. Life is so good.
Your packing skills and strategies amaze me. I fit more in the "emotional" dressing and packing group. I want to have options depending on my mood. I always pack a lot, I take both my husband's and my own checked bag allowance because he can fit all of his things into one carry on. I do bring athletic clothes also, running shoes, clothes and rain gear, so that takes up a lot of room. I have even been known to pack a foam roller a few times. I agree about packing valuables in a carry on. I try to pack my jewelry and bags in my carry ons. I can fit 2 bags this way, one that I am using on the plane and another dressy bag that I have packed in my carry on, and if I buy a bag on the trip my husband is generous enough to give up space in his carry on to fit it. I take my chances with my shoes in my checked luggage. Luckily, so far the only thing that has gone missing from my checked luggage was a book.


----------



## MSO13

Morning cafe! 

is anyone interested in some plumbing "jewelry" ? My fixtures are in and i'm doing a walk through with the plumber today. Unfortunately the large plate wasn't carefully wrapped and needs to go back as it's scratched but everything else is beautiful. Here's a few of the pieces, they are from Newport Brass if anyone is interested. They do 18 different custom finishes so you're able to get all components to match perfectly. Matchy match is very, very important to DH.


----------



## katekluet

MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning cafe!
> 
> is anyone interested in some plumbing "jewelry" ? My fixtures are in and i'm doing a walk through with the plumber today. Unfortunately the large plate wasn't carefully wrapped and needs to go back as it's scratched but everything else is beautiful. Here's a few of the pieces, they are from Newport Brass if anyone is interested. They do 18 different custom finishes so you're able to get all components to match perfectly. Matchy match is very, very important to DH.
> 
> View attachment 3508205
> 
> View attachment 3508206
> 
> View attachment 3508207


Truly lovely jewelry for your new bathroom!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Morning cafe!
> 
> is anyone interested in some plumbing "jewelry" ? My fixtures are in and i'm doing a walk through with the plumber today. Unfortunately the large plate wasn't carefully wrapped and needs to go back as it's scratched but everything else is beautiful. Here's a few of the pieces, they are from Newport Brass if anyone is interested. They do 18 different custom finishes so you're able to get all components to match perfectly. Matchy match is very, very important to DH.
> 
> View attachment 3508205
> 
> View attachment 3508206
> 
> View attachment 3508207



Oh very sleek and beautiful! I want to see the photos when it's all done.


----------



## MadMadCat

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I must have missed the baby pics the first time around, very cute little guys and happy birthday Louis!
> 
> It's 80 degrees here today and I just came home with two cashmere scarves that I could barely try on so I'm using H pics for now. I love my printed CSGMs but was feeling like I wanted some solids so I went with the Scotland scarf. It's a long rectangle format with a touch of fringe and some color blocking on the edges. I thought I wanted the Ivory but it didn't feel as nice and didn't brighten my face like these did. I got the gray and the navy. These are a lighter weight than the usual CS blend, they are 100% cashmere so I'm excited to have something new to try if it gets cold soon.
> 
> Still no bags on the horizon but I received a warning from the SM not to buy anything else because they are coming so I have to stay strong. I ran around doing returns, I ordered a sweater that arrived torn from NM and a dress that I've wanted forever from Maria Cornejo that looked terrible on me.
> 
> I snapped these pics of new Gucci shoes as I thought you guys would like them, I'm not buying them but since we all love our pets and everyone loved the ants in @dharma 's H window pics I thought I would share.
> 
> View attachment 3507470
> View attachment 3507471
> View attachment 3507472
> View attachment 3507473



Lovely scarves, @MrsOwen3!
The Gucci shoes, on the other hand, are not my thing. Especially the one with the bug. I'd always try to shake that thing off my foot!!
They may work for Halloween, though!


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Awww! How sweet.
> 
> Mrs Owen those shoes do look like our pets. I like the shawls very much. I went with a lot of reserved shawls for this season because I want to be able to wear them easily with my other things. Strong designs are hard for me to integrate well with the rest of my wardrobe. So I can see why you wanted some solids.
> 
> Super excited to see your bags when they arrive. I'm sure not as excited as you must be.
> 
> I was working on my packing list for my upcoming trip this morning. I was kind of bummed that I can't bring some of my favorite Chanel jackets and that it's going to be cold, but I think I reached a happy compromise and I must have done a decent job with my recent purchases because everything came together well.
> 
> I'll never do as good a job as cordie but I'll share details of my trip as I go along.
> 
> Here's my wardrobe for the trip. I started with my black wool Burberry coat. Sorry it is being cleaned. Then I decided on my gris tourtourelle Kelly. It's the only bag that I'm bringing. I loaded in plenty of warm cashmere sweaters all in tones of grey, beige and black. Black jeans, denim jeans, and my black Hermes pants that the tailor did an amazing job on by the way. I decided that I can fit my black Chanel cruise jacket into my carry on suitcase. It's like a very structured cardigan and can fit under a coat. I always bring one little black dress so I'm bringing my Chanel Paris Rome sheath. It's nice a warm with tights. I'll also carry that on. And I brought my new fancy Anne Fontaine blouse to wear with the jacket and pants as another dress up outfit. I added in scarves and shawls in the same neutral palette. Not pictured is the dallet shawl in grey which should arrive from my store in time. Finally shoes: black ankle strap block heels, black flats and my louboutin ankle boots.
> 
> View attachment 3507522
> View attachment 3507523
> View attachment 3507524
> 
> 
> Finally, they don't fit the palette but I had to pack two things for good luck: my blue mors cashmere and my bleu saphir Kelly double tour bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 3507525



Beautiful, classic and versatile choices, Pbp! How long will you stay? 
That pile of neutral scarves is so yummy!


----------



## MadMadCat

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm boring but black, ivory, oatmeal, charcoal and heather gray gets me every time.



Another boring one, here! 
I try to add a bit of colors with my scarves, but it is tough. When I am stressed out or under pressure, I realize I go back to my comfort zone of neutrals and black (like today, LOL!)


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> Beautiful, classic and versatile choices, Pbp! How long will you stay?
> That pile of neutral scarves is so yummy!



Thank you. Just a week. You will notice that my new boucles shawl inspired by you made the pile. [emoji4]


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> My neck and chest are susceptible to drafts, and get cold year round, while the rest of me gets over heated easily even in the middle of winter. So I only own a couple of sweaters, and a variety of scarves and shawls to use year round with tshirts and blouses.


Drafts are bad news.   Overheated stores are bad news.  Like you I have a scarf/shawl-type scarf constantly available.


----------



## MadMadCat

gracekelly said:


> The advantage you have is that you can wear your coat.  I guess you will have to bring his to the airport.  I found the last time I was in London that I wore flats, and a raincoat the entire time.  Packing 2 pair of pants, sweaters and one dress could do it.  Your accessories will change the outfits.  Wear the boots on the plane, pack a pair of dress shoes and another pair of flats and/or sneakers.  I don't know if you want to take a nice jacket.  Can you do carry-on?  So much easier.
> 
> I know that people who are traveling from one climate zone to another sometimes store things in an airport locker.  I don't know if this would help you with the DH's things from the tropical climate.



This is more the type of packing I do.
When DH and I stayed 5 days in Paris the outfits for both of us fit in the carry on, which we then put into the larger suitcase, to accommodate the purchases. For a week I never bring more than two pairs of shoes. I try to learn from my previous trips. Once I arrived at a one-week conference with my small carry on and one of the attendees that I met at check in asked me "did they lose your bag?"


----------



## gracekelly

MadMadCat said:


> This is more the type of packing I do.
> When DH and I stayed 5 days in Paris the outfits for both of us fit in the carry on, which we then put into the larger suitcase, to accommodate the purchases. For a week I never bring more than two pairs of shoes. I try to learn from my previous trips. Once I arrived at a one-week conference with my small carry on and one of the attendees that I met at check in asked me "did they lose your bag?"


You are better than I am lol!  I don't know if I could get both of us into the Rimowa carry-on.  I could possibly if all the DH brings is a shirt, underwear and socks haha!  He would probably agree to that too!  Actually, I have a closet full of these washable blouses that are the best for travel and I can wash them out and they are ready to go the next morning. For 5 days, I could get by with just 1 more pair of pants and shoes.   Going to a colder climate with sweaters would be more of a challenge.  I found that I was doing that and the undies so much during the last trip that I could have brought far less with me.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Just a week. You will notice that my new boucles shawl inspired by you made the pile. [emoji4]



yes, I saw that! It matches perfectly the color schema you picked for your trip. You'll be one of the most elegant women in Paris!


----------



## MadMadCat

gracekelly said:


> You are better than I am lol!  I don't know if I could get both of us into the Rimowa carry-on.  I could possibly if all the DH brings is a shirt, underwear and socks haha!  He would probably agree to that too!  Actually, I have a closet full of these washable blouses that are the best for travel and I can wash them out and they are ready to go the next morning. For 5 days, I could get by with just 1 more pair of pants and shoes.   Going to a colder climate with sweaters would be more of a challenge.  I found that I was doing that and the undies so much during the last trip that I could have brought far less with me.



yes, in the winter it gets tougher to make everything fit in the carry on.
In this 5 days Paris trip, I brought two dresses (both long sleeves, that can be dressed up or down for day or evening, or made warmer with under layers), two pair of pants (one black, one burgundy) and two cardigans (one camel, one black), plus five jersey shells that can be either used under the cardigans or under the dresses to make them warmer, and various scarves/shawls. This made in total six outfits, and I was wearing a pair of gray trousers and jacket for the trip. The various permutations gave me many more outfits than I would have needed, and gave me a few options to "dress emotionally" . I also find that when I travel I seldom have the chance to go back to the hotel to change during the day, therefore I have to go day-to-evening with one outfit, which makes things simpler.

Said that, I used to travel 50% of my time for work, years ago, and that taught me a lesson or three!


----------



## Genie27

My all time best was a 14day trip, with 18lbs in a carry-on duffle. Granted it was a summer rough-n-tumble vacation, and I hand washed/air dried a few outfits along the way. I even had a fleece + rain shell combo that worked for when we went into the highlands. These days, I tend to lean a little more luxe, especially on urban vacations, pack complete outfits and don't attempt laundry if I can avoid it.


----------



## gracekelly

MadMadCat said:


> yes, in the winter it gets tougher to make everything fit in the carry on.
> In this 5 days Paris trip, I brought two dresses (both long sleeves, that can be dressed up or down for day or evening, or made warmer with under layers), two pair of pants (one black, one burgundy) and two cardigans (one camel, one black), plus five jersey shells that can be either used under the cardigans or under the dresses to make them warmer, and various scarves/shawls. This made in total six outfits, and I was wearing a pair of gray trousers and jacket for the trip. The various permutations gave me many more outfits than I would have needed, and gave me a few options to "dress emotionally" . I also find that when I travel I seldom have the chance to go back to the hotel to change during the day, therefore I have to go day-to-evening with one outfit, which makes things simpler.
> 
> Said that, I used to travel 50% of my time for work, years ago, and that taught me a lesson or three!


That sounds like quite a few things you were able to take.  I know what you mean about not changing for dinner.  After a while it is so much easier not to have to do that and just stay in the same clothes.  Sometimes I just change my shoes and add a scarf or jewelry.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh yes. Blues and browns. Red and blue but it has to be rouge h, not cherry red.  Yours is a very rich palette. Pirula prefers these shades as well. Are there any scarves that you are considering this season?


Where has dear Pirula been, by the way? I have been thinking about her a lot.


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> I like the plume after the kelly.  A plume is very wearable.  Do the bag straps fit over your shoulder or is this strictly a hand-held bag?    Who said a plume is fuddy-duddy?   That person doesn't not understand paired-down simplicity and elegance.


Kelly, Dalvy, and Plume are my favorites!!! Don't have a Plume yet. I love the simple, classic lines. I AM BORING!!


----------



## momasaurus

Keren16 said:


> I like my Plume a lot!  Thanks for the positive affirmation.  I'm trying to make a point to wear her more often.  The bag fits over my shoulder in addition to being hand held.  That is a convenient option!!


It's the 32 that fits over the shoulder but the 28 won't, right? See, I have been investigating!


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> How are taxis in Paris?  Or the Metro?  After a day of walking the senior citizen in us will be exhausted. We are not going for a while but it's on the bucket list.


The Metro is super-easy. There's also Uber, but last time I was in Paris taxis were cheaper!


----------



## MadMadCat

momasaurus said:


> The Metro is super-easy. There's also Uber, but last time I was in Paris taxis were cheaper!



Ok, so i am not crazy! I noticed taxies are cheaper than uber in paris and i thought i was confused! 

I must confess that i either walk or take a taxi. After walking a whole day i don't mind sitting in a car for a while, even in traffic! 

I took a taxi to go to the Sevres H store and i told the driver i had to be there before closing at 7pm. I must say the guy did a great job zipping through the cars and finding shortcuts. He even got off the car to open my door when we arrived in front of the store. He deserved the good tip he got! I think he was amused by the "mission impossible" i gave him (i took the taxi at 6:30pm at the Madeleine and i was at H in sevres by 6:45pm). I think DH got a few more gray hair after that taxi ride [emoji1]


----------



## nicole0612

MadMadCat said:


> This is more the type of packing I do.
> When DH and I stayed 5 days in Paris the outfits for both of us fit in the carry on, which we then put into the larger suitcase, to accommodate the purchases. For a week I never bring more than two pairs of shoes. I try to learn from my previous trips. Once I arrived at a one-week conference with my small carry on and one of the attendees that I met at check in asked me "did they lose your bag?"



I am so impressed. I bring more than that to work every day!


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> My all time best was a 14day trip, with 18lbs in a carry-on duffle. Granted it was a summer rough-n-tumble vacation, and I hand washed/air dried a few outfits along the way. I even had a fleece + rain shell combo that worked for when we went into the highlands. These days, I tend to lean a little more luxe, especially on urban vacations, pack complete outfits and don't attempt laundry if I can avoid it.



I completely agree. Even if the hotel does laundry, I would rather not. It gives me the heebie jeebies a little bit.


----------



## nicole0612

MadMadCat said:


> Ok, so i am not crazy! I noticed taxies are cheaper than uber in paris and i thought i was confused!
> 
> I must confess that i either walk or take a taxi. After walking a whole day i don't mind sitting in a car for a while, even in traffic!
> 
> I took a taxi to go to the Sevres H store and i told the driver i had to be there before closing at 7pm. I must say the guy did a great job zipping through the cars and finding shortcuts. He even got off the car to open my door when we arrived in front of the store. He deserved the good tip he got! I think he was amused by the "mission impossible" i gave him (i took the taxi at 6:30pm at the Madeleine and i was at H in sevres by 6:45pm). I think DH got a few more gray hair after that taxi ride [emoji1]



What a great story! I'm sure your DH got some thrill from experiencing this "pedal to the metal" taxi ride even if he hid it well [emoji4]


----------



## momasaurus

MadMadCat said:


> Ok, so i am not crazy! I noticed taxies are cheaper than uber in paris and i thought i was confused!
> 
> I must confess that i either walk or take a taxi. After walking a whole day i don't mind sitting in a car for a while, even in traffic!
> 
> I took a taxi to go to the Sevres H store and i told the driver i had to be there before closing at 7pm. I must say the guy did a great job zipping through the cars and finding shortcuts. He even got off the car to open my door when we arrived in front of the store. He deserved the good tip he got! I think he was amused by the "mission impossible" i gave him (i took the taxi at 6:30pm at the Madeleine and i was at H in sevres by 6:45pm). I think DH got a few more gray hair after that taxi ride [emoji1]


Well done!!


----------



## lanit

I think I have gone over to the dark side - my new to me grail seems to just be totally "in tune" with my neo boots and mini roulis! More photos on the grail and SOTD thread dear Cafe.


----------



## EmileH

lanit said:


> I think I have gone over to the dark side - my new to me grail seems to just be totally "in tune" with my neo boots and mini roulis! More photos on the grail and SOTD thread dear Cafe.
> View attachment 3509189



So perfect with your new bag and your boots! Congratulations again.


----------



## Cordeliere

lanit said:


> I think I have gone over to the dark side - my new to me grail seems to just be totally "in tune" with my neo boots and mini roulis! More photos on the grail and SOTD thread dear Cafe.
> View attachment 3509189



Very nice.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MadMadCat

lanit said:


> I think I have gone over to the dark side - my new to me grail seems to just be totally "in tune" with my neo boots and mini roulis! More photos on the grail and SOTD thread dear Cafe.
> View attachment 3509189



love it love it!!


----------



## cremel

lanit said:


> I think I have gone over to the dark side - my new to me grail seems to just be totally "in tune" with my neo boots and mini roulis! More photos on the grail and SOTD thread dear Cafe.
> View attachment 3509189



Lanit these boots are fantastic. I was trying to get the same pair but they don't run my size(4.5 needed for these H boots because they run slightly bigger. Sometimes the H boots work at size 5 but the Kelly buckle boots/booties are bigger.) the three color tone is a great idea. These look much more comfortable than my hiking boots. H hiking boots are great looking but the leather is stiff for my feet. I like softer leather more for shoes.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> It is so sweet to see the baby and doggy photos and to learn about the interesting and unique DHs of this group.  My DH shares PP's field, but he does not fit any stereotype and is always the life of any get together, the person that makes everyone smile and laugh, you would imagine him as the homecoming king type. I was definitely not the homecoming queen type! More of the black knee high boots and dark eyeliner type. My husband is interested in everything, and that is what we have in common, loving to learn. He is also very precise and he can and does fix anything around the house. With house maintenance, similar to baking, I do not have the patience for it. I want to run up a mountain as fast as I can, play with my little son and nuzzle his soft neck, discuss politics with my husband while I cook dinner and then shop online when they fall asleep early, cuddled up like puppies. Life is so good.
> Your packing skills and strategies amaze me. I fit more in the "emotional" dressing and packing group. I want to have options depending on my mood. I always pack a lot, I take both my husband's and my own checked bag allowance because he can fit all of his things into one carry on. I do bring athletic clothes also, running shoes, clothes and rain gear, so that takes up a lot of room. I have even been known to pack a foam roller a few times. I agree about packing valuables in a carry on. I try to pack my jewelry and bags in my carry ons. I can fit 2 bags this way, one that I am using on the plane and another dressy bag that I have packed in my carry on, and if I buy a bag on the trip my husband is generous enough to give up space in his carry on to fit it. I take my chances with my shoes in my checked luggage. Luckily, so far the only thing that has gone missing from my checked luggage was a book.


What is a foam roller?  Is it plural, as in foam rollers to set hair?  (Hot rollers would fry my fine hair).

My thing about packing is that if I don't particularly like what I've packed to wear I might buy something better.  I have to remind myself I have clothes I like.  Moreover,  I don't want to spend $$ and time running around looking for clothes while on a trip. So I have to have choices, like you, according to my mood.  So important.     Athletic shoes and shorts and tees are great in case the hotel gym is nice or in case I want to lounge in the room.   Bedroom slippers and flip-flops.   Rain gear is good.   A tote bag for water, map, and brochures.  
Packing drives me nuts.  This is why I am not an avid traveler.


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> Kelly, Dalvy, and Plume are my favorites!!! Don't have a Plume yet. I love the simple, classic lines. I AM BORING!!


No, you're not.   Not at all.   Those are all elegant bags, especially the kelly (natch).


----------



## nicole0612

lanit said:


> I think I have gone over to the dark side - my new to me grail seems to just be totally "in tune" with my neo boots and mini roulis! More photos on the grail and SOTD thread dear Cafe.
> View attachment 3509189



Simply stunning. They all go together so well. Congrats!


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> What is a foam roller?  Is it plural, as in foam rollers to set hair?  (Hot rollers would fry my fine hair).
> 
> My thing about packing is that if I don't particularly like what I've packed to wear I might buy something better.  I have to remind myself I have clothes I like.  Moreover,  I don't want to spend $$ and time running around looking for clothes while on a trip. So I have to have choices, like you, according to my mood.  So important.     Athletic shoes and shorts and tees are great in case the hotel gym is nice or in case I want to lounge in the room.   Bedroom slippers and flip-flops.   Rain gear is good.   A tote bag for water, map, and brochures.
> Packing drives me nuts.  This is why I am not an avid traveler.



You made me laugh so hard! Foam rollers for the hair would be so much more reasonable. A foam roller is meant to stretch out muscles and "roll out" knots in the body. I ran ultramarathons (50K, 50 miles, 100K) until a few years ago, so my muscles took a huge beating. It took up quite a bit of room in my suitcase.




My husband is a fan of napping, while I have a hard time falling asleep in general. He can close his eyes and fall asleep at any time and anywhere. While he is napping, I use the time to go on a run. It is a nice way to explore cities in a different way while we are traveling. I can scout out restaurants and shops (H!), check out landmarks that we are not planning to visit and people watch like crazy. It is funny because tourists always ask me for directions, assuming that I am a local. Sometimes I have to take precautions - when we were in Turkey my husband insisted that I run in pants (not shorts) since I was already sticking out by running, which is not a normal activity there. I ran a lot in Gezi park (which is tiny!). Running is much easier in Europe. 

I agree with you. I find packing stressful. To eliminate buying unneeded clothing, I have learned that I need to pack several comfortable and cute flats (my tired feet do better if I wear a different style from day to day) and thin layers and scarves that I can take on and off easily and store in my bag when walking outside and then coming indoors. 

The hardest thing for me to pack is always toiletries. This always takes forever. There is so much that is needed every day! I decided to permanently keep one set of everything in a travel toiletry suitcase. This works best for cheaper items though, I can't justify letting my nicer creams or cosmetic items expire sitting in a bag.


----------



## Rosieisgood

lanit said:


> I think I have gone over to the dark side - my new to me grail seems to just be totally "in tune" with my neo boots and mini roulis! More photos on the grail and SOTD thread dear Cafe.
> View attachment 3509189



Congratulations! These are amazing in real life!! I wanted to get them but the lady who came in 10 minutes before me bought the last pair here [emoji24][emoji24]  truly heartbroken.


----------



## nicole0612

Speaking of travels, was there ever a scarf made with a theme related to Florence, Italy? I have never found one. I know there are two (I believe) about Venice.


----------



## momasaurus

You are so kind. Anyway, I just bought a Pico, so maybe I am cool now. LOLOL.



eagle1002us said:


> No, you're not.   Not at all.   Those are all elegant bags, especially the kelly (natch).


----------



## Mindi B

eagle1002us said:


> What is a foam roller?  Is it plural, as in foam rollers to set hair?  (Hot rollers would fry my fine hair).
> 
> *My thing about packing is that if I don't particularly like what I've packed to wear I might buy something better.  I have to remind myself I have clothes I like.  Moreover,  I don't want to spend $$ and time running around looking for clothes while on a trip. So I have to have choices, like you, according to my mood.  So important*.     Athletic shoes and shorts and tees are great in case the hotel gym is nice or in case I want to lounge in the room.   Bedroom slippers and flip-flops.   Rain gear is good.   A tote bag for water, map, and brochures.
> Packing drives me nuts.  This is why I am not an avid traveler.





nicole0612 said:


> I agree with you. I find packing stressful. To eliminate buying unneeded clothing, *I have learned that I need to pack several comfortable and cute flats (my tired feet do better if I wear a different style from day to day) and thin layers and scarves that I can take on and off easily and store in my bag when walking outside and then coming indoors.
> The hardest thing for me to pack is always toiletries. This always takes forever. There is so much that is needed every day! I decided to permanently keep one set of everything in a travel toiletry suitcase. This works best for cheaper items though, I can't justify letting my nicer creams or cosmetic items expire sitting in a bag.*



Yes, yes, yes.  Kindred spirits here.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> You are so kind. Anyway, I just bought a Pico, so maybe I am cool now. LOLOL.



You have always been cool. You just didn't know it. [emoji41]


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> You are so kind. Anyway, I just bought a Pico, so maybe I am cool now. LOLOL.



Photos photos !! [emoji1][emoji1]very cool you are. [emoji1]


----------



## HoneyLocks

Hello cafe!
I only recently started reading this thread. Your discussion about packing made me smile wide!
I hate packing. I want to be rational and travel light, but since I spend most of my life wearing professional white traveling is a time to enjoy my nice things. Especially when I attend conferences. Here is the pic I took for my SO before heading back home. Not all of it was clothing, there was a lot of paper as well (books and notes and brochures...).  Crazy me went sightseeing at a stopover on the way like this . 
I even went into the local H that way. I got service, but also "THE look". 



I just love this blog entry:
http://www.purseblog.com/listicles/packing-holidays-15-easy-gif-steps/


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> You made me laugh so hard! Foam rollers for the hair would be so much more reasonable. A foam roller is meant to stretch out muscles and "roll out" knots in the body. I ran ultramarathons (50K, 50 miles, 100K) until a few years ago, so my muscles took a huge beating. It took up quite a bit of room in my suitcase.
> 
> View attachment 3509724
> 
> 
> My husband is a fan of napping, while I have a hard time falling asleep in general. He can close his eyes and fall asleep at any time and anywhere. While he is napping, I use the time to go on a run. It is a nice way to explore cities in a different way while we are traveling. I can scout out restaurants and shops (H!), check out landmarks that we are not planning to visit and people watch like crazy. It is funny because tourists always ask me for directions, assuming that I am a local. Sometimes I have to take precautions - when we were in Turkey my husband insisted that I run in pants (not shorts) since I was already sticking out by running, which is not a normal activity there. I ran a lot in Gezi park (which is tiny!). Running is much easier in Europe.
> 
> I agree with you. I find packing stressful. To eliminate buying unneeded clothing, I have learned that I need to pack several comfortable and cute flats (my tired feet do better if I wear a different style from day to day) and thin layers and scarves that I can take on and off easily and store in my bag when walking outside and then coming indoors.
> 
> The hardest thing for me to pack is always toiletries. This always takes forever. There is so much that is needed every day! I decided to permanently keep one set of everything in a travel toiletry suitcase. This works best for cheaper items though, I can't justify letting my nicer creams or cosmetic items expire sitting in a bag.



My DH is a fan of napping, too.   Stash him in a noisy store or quiet hotel lobby, he's happily nodding off.   It's good for allowing me to wander around stores b/c o/w he might be impatient.   When he gets that way, buying him a nice tie works.  

I get chilled and overheated easily.   I must have reptile genes in my heritage because the temp of the environment has such an influence on me.  This is why I need many layers and a light hat like a beret or cap.   And  a fan for when I get overheated and Kleenex to mop face when I get really overheated.   
I've discovered the charm of the travel channel on tv as an alternative to packing.   

Your athletic prowess and sense of adventure  while running is amazing.


----------



## MadMadCat

HoneyLocks said:


> Hello cafe!
> I only recently started reading this thread. Your discussion about packing made me smile wide!
> I hate packing. I want to be rational and travel light, but since I spend most of my life wearing professional white traveling is a time to enjoy my nice things. Especially when I attend conferences. Here is the pic I took for my SO before heading back home. Not all of it was clothing, there was a lot of paper as well (books and notes and brochures...).  Crazy me went sightseeing at a stopover on the way like this .
> I even went into the local H that way. I got service, but also "THE look".
> View attachment 3510138
> 
> 
> I just love this blog entry:
> http://www.purseblog.com/listicles/packing-holidays-15-easy-gif-steps/



Oh my. I wouldn't log that backpack around an airport, even less around a city while sightseeing!! Wow!


----------



## nicole0612

HoneyLocks said:


> Hello cafe!
> I only recently started reading this thread. Your discussion about packing made me smile wide!
> I hate packing. I want to be rational and travel light, but since I spend most of my life wearing professional white traveling is a time to enjoy my nice things. Especially when I attend conferences. Here is the pic I took for my SO before heading back home. Not all of it was clothing, there was a lot of paper as well (books and notes and brochures...).  Crazy me went sightseeing at a stopover on the way like this .
> I even went into the local H that way. I got service, but also "THE look".
> View attachment 3510138
> 
> 
> I just love this blog entry:
> http://www.purseblog.com/listicles/packing-holidays-15-easy-gif-steps/



Wow, that is a very impressive backpack.  You must be very strong!
The blog is very cute.  I can definitely identify with the one about getting distracted trying on the clothes that you forgot you had.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> My DH is a fan of napping, too.   Stash him in a noisy store or quiet hotel lobby, he's happily nodding off.   It's good for allowing me to wander around stores b/c o/w he might be impatient.   When he gets that way, buying him a nice tie works.
> 
> I get chilled and overheated easily.   I must have reptile genes in my heritage because the temp of the environment has such an influence on me.  This is why I need many layers and a light hat like a beret or cap.   And  a fan for when I get overheated and Kleenex to mop face when I get really overheated.
> I've discovered the charm of the travel channel on tv as an alternative to packing.
> 
> Your athletic prowess and sense of adventure  while running is amazing.



It is essential to find a place to stash our husbands every now and then! Good thing you found a strategy that works.
I am exactly the same with temperature, I always think in my mind, "I am a cold blooded woman!") [emoji6]
The travel chanel as an alternative, that is really funny!
I found these two cute sets of pics from Istanbul of slices of life that I ran by.







This guy was a salesman in a little shop and wanted to show off when he saw me running by. It was cute!







Girl, I TOTALLY agree!


----------



## Genie27

On vacations, I pre-negotiate a day apart if I can swing it. DBF usually has to catch up with work, so I find him a brew pub or bar near where I want to shop and check in on him every couple of hours, meet up for lunch/drink etc.

He loathes shopping, so I try not to inflict it upon him unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Keren16

momasaurus said:


> Kelly, Dalvy, and Plume are my favorites!!! Don't have a Plume yet. I love the simple, classic lines. I AM BORING!!



I was at the Hermes boutique earlier this week.  I love to talk to my SA.  Her handbag choices are pretty classic.  She is in her 30's, acts her age, and knowledgeable.  The  bags she admires are not necessarily the current "it" ones.  Can you imagine being surrounded by Hermes the entire day?  I can.  It may give perspective.
So momasaurus, I do not think you are boring at all.  You just have good taste[emoji4]


----------



## MadMadCat

Genie27 said:


> On vacations, I pre-negotiate a day apart if I can swing it. DBF usually has to catch up with work, so I find him a brew pub or bar near where I want to shop and check in on him every couple of hours, meet up for lunch/drink etc.
> 
> He loathes shopping, so I try not to inflict it upon him unless absolutely necessary.



I find the different couples dynamics fascinating. When we are in vacation DH and i never separate. We just compromise, with a fair share of things I like to do vs things he likes to do. I am fortunate that he does not mind coming along when i shop. He has his assigned spots in each store, where he patiently waits or from which he comments on my choices. I do the same for him when he does what he likes.

To me, part of the joy of traveling is sharing the experience with someone i love. I hardly ever enjoy sightseeing by myself. I used to travel for work and i would never take extra days for sightseeing the various locations. If they looked interesting enough to visit, i'd want to go back with DH.

We're all different and we're all equally right in our approach to life. It is beautiful


----------



## eagle1002us

Keren16 said:


> I was at the Hermes boutique earlier this week.  I love to talk to my SA.  Her handbag choices are pretty classic.  She is in her 30's, acts her age, and knowledgeable.  The  bags she admires are not necessarily the current "it" ones.  Can you imagine being surrounded by Hermes the entire day?  I can.  It may give perspective.
> So momasaurus, I do not think you are boring at all.  You just have good taste[emoji4]


Do you patronize the H in the Design District?   I think you said you did?   In a way I am surrounded by H all day in terms of the number of times I imagine having or acquiring an H goodie.   Somebody told me SA's get a free HS -- their pick -- each season.   Well, that's a start . . .


----------



## Keren16

eagle1002us said:


> Do you patronize the H in the Design District?   I think you said you did?   In a way I am surrounded by H all day in terms of the number of times I imagine having or acquiring an H goodie.   Somebody told me SA's get a free HS -- their pick -- each season.   Well, that's a start . . .



That's the Hermes I shop at.  The way of surrounding yourself with Hermes is  best!
Lots of wonderful choices at great prices[emoji106]
I do not understand what HS is.  Sorry.  Can you tell me?


----------



## eagle1002us

Keren16 said:


> That's the Hermes I shop at.  The way of surrounding yourself with Hermes is  best!
> Lots of wonderful choices at great prices[emoji106]
> I do not understand what HS is.  Sorry.  Can you tell me?


HS = hermes scarf.   There are lots of abbreviations I don't know, either.


----------



## momasaurus

Keren16 said:


> I was at the Hermes boutique earlier this week.  I love to talk to my SA.  Her handbag choices are pretty classic.  She is in her 30's, acts her age, and knowledgeable.  The  bags she admires are not necessarily the current "it" ones.  Can you imagine being surrounded by Hermes the entire day?  I can.  It may give perspective.
> So momasaurus, I do not think you are boring at all.  You just have good taste[emoji4]


Thank you, Keren. It is especially fun to carry a Dalvy into the boutique and see who recognizes it. Some of the SAs admit to never having seen one!


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> Do you patronize the H in the Design District?   I think you said you did?   In a way I am surrounded by H all day in terms of the number of times I imagine having or acquiring an H goodie.   Somebody told me SA's get a free HS -- their pick -- each season.   Well, that's a start . . .



I am pretty sure they have scarves to use while at work in the store, and they can choose what they wanted from a pool.


----------



## Mindi B

I know the SAs are allowed to choose one scarf per season as a perq of the job. My SA sometimes discusses her decision process with me.


----------



## gracekelly

momasaurus said:


> Thank you, Keren. It is especially fun to carry a Dalvy into the boutique and see who recognizes it. Some of the SAs admit to never having seen one!


I think that I have some  bags that were created about the time that some of the SA were born.


----------



## Keren16

eagle1002us said:


> HS = hermes scarf.   There are lots of abbreviations I don't know, either.



I thought all are given scarves periodically.  I do not know if they have a choice.  I really like the little bags they wear.


----------



## Keren16

Mindi B said:


> I know the SAs are allowed to choose one scarf per season as a perq of the job. My SA sometimes discusses her decision process with me.



Also at workshops & certain events.


----------



## Kyokei

Re: traveling alone, I love it. I actually don't like traveling with other people since I like having the freedom to plan my day however I want it and do and see whatever I want to do, leave somewhere when I get bored, etc. I'm not really a big fan of the typical tourist attractions and activities but instead like using vacations as a way to almost see what it would be like to live in another city. I like to try new restaurants and cafes, do some shopping, walk around and people watch...


----------



## momasaurus

gracekelly said:


> I think that I have some  bags that were created about the time that some of the SA were born.


I think so too!!


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Re: traveling alone, I love it. I actually don't like traveling with other people since I like having the freedom to plan my day however I want it and do and see whatever I want to do, leave somewhere when I get bored, etc. I'm not really a big fan of the typical tourist attractions and activities but instead like using vacations as a way to almost see what it would be like to live in another city. I like to try new restaurants and cafes, do some shopping, walk around and people watch...



I agree completely Kyokei. I love traveling alone. I can do whatever I want whenever I want. My work involves heavy conversations all day so sometimes I just want to vegetate and not have to hold a conversation. I just want to walk, clear my lungs, take time to eat and drink and watch the people and scenery go by. Maybe it's because I was single until I was 40. Or maybe that's why I was single so long. I enjoy my alone time. 

Work was very busy this week, but my vacation is fast approaching. I'm very excited. The last of my shawl purchases for the season arrived today just in time to pack for my trip.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I agree completely Kyokei. I love traveling alone. I can do whatever I want whenever I want. My work involves heavy conversations all day so sometimes I just want to vegetate and not have to hold a conversation. I just want to walk, clear my lungs, take time to eat and drink and watch the people and scenery go by. Maybe it's because I was single until I was 40. Or maybe that's why I was single so long. I enjoy my alone time.
> 
> Work was very busy this week, but my vacation is fast approaching. I'm very excited. The last of my shawl purchases for the season arrived today just in time to pack for my trip.



I am single and prefer it that way for similar reasons. I have always been an independent person and value my alone time immensely. Eating, drinking, and enjoying the scenery without having to worry about someone else and consider their preferences is a true vacation for me.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> I am single and prefer it that way for similar reasons. I have always been an independent person and value my alone time immensely. Eating, drinking, and enjoying the scenery without having to worry about someone else and consider their preferences is a true vacation for me.



My one regret is not accepting that about myself when I was younger and letting people push me to believe it was abnormal or wrong. You are way ahead of me.


----------



## cremel

Dear cafe! I have been very busy but I wanted to share this news with you. I am practically over the moon. I got an unexpected but extremely pleasant surprise from my SA. I get to create my own bag!!!! Going to H store tomorrow. Wow. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Dear cafe! I have been very busy but I wanted to share this news with you. I am practically over the moon. I got an unexpected but extremely pleasant surprise from my SA. I get to create my own bag!!!! Going to H store tomorrow. Wow. [emoji23][emoji23]



Congratulations Cremel! Very exciting!


----------



## Genie27

Wow Cremel!!! Truly exciting. 

Kyokei and PbP, my favourite trips were solo trips, but I've been fortunate that bf is a good travel companion. My trips with him are different (mix of both our interests), but since we don't live together, I enjoy spending that time with him. But I still need separate time to do my own thing at least briefly every day if not longer.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My one regret is not accepting that about myself when I was younger and letting people push me to believe it was abnormal or wrong. You are way ahead of me.



I find myself dealing with that a lot... People try to make you feel like there is something wrong with you for being single and actually enjoying it rather than trying to find someone. I always get the look of pity and the "don't give up hope, you'll find someone to spend your life with" comments when I mention I am single. But I enjoy being single. While I do have my problems, my life is great in many ways; I have a lot of freedom, I don't have anyone who depends on me, I enjoy doing activities alone and socializing in platonic ways.

I'm an only child to parents that had me much later in life which might affect my view.


----------



## Genie27

And I found it very difficult to travel with other people. So I avoid it if I can.


----------



## Kyokei

cremel said:


> Dear cafe! I have been very busy but I wanted to share this news with you. I am practically over the moon. I got an unexpected but extremely pleasant surprise from my SA. I get to create my own bag!!!! Going to H store tomorrow. Wow. [emoji23][emoji23]



Congratulations!!!!!! That sounds amazing!!!


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I agree completely Kyokei. I love traveling alone. I can do whatever I want whenever I want. My work involves heavy conversations all day so sometimes I just want to vegetate and not have to hold a conversation. I just want to walk, clear my lungs, take time to eat and drink and watch the people and scenery go by. Maybe it's because I was single until I was 40. Or maybe that's why I was single so long. I enjoy my alone time.
> 
> Work was very busy this week, but my vacation is fast approaching. I'm very excited. The last of my shawl purchases for the season arrived today just in time to pack for my trip.



It might be a personality type.  I was married at 22.  I like my space[emoji41].  I'm friendly & sociable however I like observing people & places.  From reading your posts, I think you are a Physician.  My husband is also (I was in the laboratory field).  When he comes home, he does not want to talk.  I understand.  After speaking all day & comforting people it's nice to have "silent" time


----------



## Genie27

Ok, solo travelers, what's your most memorable/risky/unusual travel anecdote?


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> Dear cafe! I have been very busy but I wanted to share this news with you. I am practically over the moon. I got an unexpected but extremely pleasant surprise from my SA. I get to create my own bag!!!! Going to H store tomorrow. Wow. [emoji23][emoji23]



Wonderful news Dear Cremel !!!.
Please share with handsome Louis[emoji170] & your special others[emoji7][emoji324][emoji7]


----------



## prepster

cremel said:


> Dear cafe! I have been very busy but I wanted to share this news with you. I am practically over the moon. I got an unexpected but extremely pleasant surprise from my SA. I get to create my own bag!!!! Going to H store tomorrow. Wow. [emoji23][emoji23]



Congratulations!  How thrilling!


----------



## Kyokei

Genie27 said:


> Ok, solo travelers, what's your most memorable/risky/unusual travel anecdote?



Oh wow, I have many...... Living in Osaka at the time, I often took the shinkansen to other cities to see groups I liked in concert, then come home on the first shinkansen out in the morning and go to university on no sleep because of it.


----------



## Keren16

Kyokei said:


> I find myself dealing with that a lot... People try to make you feel like there is something wrong with you for being single and actually enjoying it rather than trying to find someone. I always get the look of pity and the "don't give up hope, you'll find someone to spend your life with" comments when I mention I am single. But I enjoy being single. While I do have my problems, my life is great in many ways; I have a lot of freedom, I don't have anyone who depends on me, I enjoy doing activities alone and socializing in platonic ways.
> 
> I'm an only child to parents that had me much later in life which might affect my view.



My cousin & I are like sisters.  My cousin is single.  She just commented about a relationship she observed & decided she would rather be by herself.  I agree with her.  Life is too short to torture yourself & follow others norms.  Do what is right for you


----------



## Kyokei

Keren16 said:


> My cousin & I are like sisters.  My cousin is single.  She just commented about a relationship she observed & decided she would rather be by herself.  I agree with her.  Life is too short to torture yourself & follow others norms.  Do what is right for you



I agree. There is nothing wrong with either way. I'm not against the idea of ever being with someone but prefer being single, especially at this point in my life. I know I am very hard to be with since I dislike the prospect of someone wanting to talk to me every day, text me every day, and see me every weekend. It feels suffocating to me. I am far more excited about getting a special order SO than a significant other SO.


----------



## MadMadCat

Keren16 said:


> It might be a personality type.  I was married at 22.  I like my space[emoji41].  I'm friendly & sociable however I like observing people & places.  From reading your posts, I think you are a Physician.  My husband is also (I was in the laboratory field).  When he comes home, he does not want to talk.  I understand.  After speaking all day & comforting people it's nice to have "silent" time



I agree that it is a personality trait. I was single for a long time and I married late, but I still prefer to travel with someone with whom I like to travel than by myself.
Note that I didn't say "with someone." Finding a good traveling companion is very very hard, and if the companion is not good, I'd rather be alone as well. I guess I got lucky with DH, and we like the same things, almost 100% of the times. This includes not talking, just sitting around doing nothing and people watching, or not following the beaten paths in museums and tourists areas. I am not ashamed to admit that in spite of having traveled to Paris at least 80 times, we never visited the Louvre.


----------



## prepster

nicole0612 said:


> The hardest thing for me to pack is always toiletries. This always takes forever. There is so much that is needed every day! I decided to permanently keep one set of everything in a travel toiletry suitcase. This works best for cheaper items though, I can't justify letting my nicer creams or cosmetic items expire sitting in a bag.



Just reading back over what I've missed.... I just ordered today, what I believe may turn out to be the ultimate cosmetic bag.  It is by EMME.  Which I had never heard of.  It is a hanging cosmetic case with a zip off clear quart-sized pouch for TSA liquids attached.  So I can leave the little bag out for TSA and then zip it back into my toiletry case at the hotel.  So everything stays together.  It also has another small pouch that zips off that I am thinking could be for makeup that I carry in my purse, and then again, can zip back into the bag at the hotel.  I always used to end up with multiple bags of this and that, it seems, and then had to try to remember where I stashed everything.  I have high hopes for this bag.


----------



## Kyokei

Not really a travel story but after moving to Japan, I went out to dinner that first night after a very long flight. I was starving and just dropped off my suitcases in my apartment and went to eat. It was maybe 10 or 10:30pm there. It was a Japanese holiday and took me a while to find an open restaurant, I walked around in many circles and there are no street signs there. Coming from NY, I was not used to that.

I had a great dinner and even met some friends... The problem? After dinner I couldn't find my apartment complex at all with the lack of street signs. No Google maps since I didn't have a Japanese cell phone yet. Getting back home was tough and in the end I was only a few blocks away...

I met some people that night who turned out to be long term friends and they never let me live down how I "lost" my apartment building.


----------



## MadMadCat

prepster said:


> Just reading back over what I've missed.... I just ordered today, what I believe may turn out to be the ultimate cosmetic bag.  It is by EMME.  Which I had never heard of.  It is a hanging cosmetic case with a zip off clear quart-sized pouch for TSA liquids attached.  So I can leave the little bag out for TSA and then zip it back into my toiletry case at the hotel.  So everything stays together.  It also has another small pouch that zips off that I am thinking could be for makeup that I carry in my purse, and then again, can zip back into the bag at the hotel.  I always used to end up with multiple bags of this and that, it seems, and then had to try to remember where I stashed everything.  I have high hopes for this bag.



I looked it up, since I was not familiar with it either. It appears to be very cool, and well organized! 
My only problem with these bags is that once they are together they are really bulky. I tend to prefer ziplock that I can fold and make as small as their content, and can fit in the little corners and crevices of the bag. I like compact packing, therefore the absence of dead space is essential!


----------



## MadMadCat

Kyokei said:


> Not really a travel story but after moving to Japan, I went out to dinner that first night after a very long flight. I was starving and just dropped off my suitcases in my apartment and went to eat. It was maybe 10 or 10:30pm there. It was a Japanese holiday and took me a while to find an open restaurant, I walked around in many circles and there are no street signs there. Coming from NY, I was not used to that.
> 
> I had a great dinner and even met some friends... The problem? After dinner I couldn't find my apartment complex at all with the lack of street signs. No Google maps since I didn't have a Japanese cell phone yet. Getting back home was tough and in the end I was only a few blocks away...
> 
> I met some people that night who turned out to be long term friends and they never let me live down how I "lost" my apartment building.



That's a great story. Did you speak Japanese when you moved there? 
Many years ago I lived in Japan for two months (in Nagoya) without speaking a word of Japanese, and I truly felt like I was on an other planet. The most frustrating experience was going shopping in a supermarket. Not being able to read I had to rely on the pictures on the boxes, which did not seem to provide clues about the function of the product. I mean, for soap dish we usually have a glass and a dish on the box. For laundry detergent we have a Tshirt. Not in Japan. Flowers, flowers everywhere!!


----------



## Genie27

When I travel light, I used those vacuum bags to segregate my items - the first trip I had everything sorted by type - tops in one, bottoms in another, underwear and socks in a third. Having to open multiple bags each morning was extremely annoying, so now I pack complete outfits in each pouch. I've also graduated to the sil-nylon zippered packing pouches from muji.


----------



## Kyokei

MadMadCat said:


> That's a great story. Did you speak Japanese when you moved there?
> Many years ago I lived in Japan for two months (in Nagoya) without speaking a word of Japanese, and I truly felt like I was on an other planet. The most frustrating experience was going shopping in a supermarket. Not being able to read I had to rely on the pictures on the boxes, which did not seem to provide clues about the function of the product. I mean, for soap dish we usually have a glass and a dish on the box. For laundry detergent we have a Tshirt. Not in Japan. Flowers, flowers everywhere!!



I spoke enough to get by and could read and write pretty well (enough to translate novels that weren't written in ancient "classical" Japanese or overly technical) so I did have that advantage. My speaking was pretty broken at the time and I had trouble expressing myself in conversation. I remember getting a cell phone and dealing with bank accounts and immigration offices to register my address were difficult. I made a point to socialize with Japanese speakers and avoid getting caught up in the "bubble of English speakers" (both native speakers and fluent Japanese people) that many expats do. I also attended university, went to the hospital, paid my bills etc all in Japanese which moved things along. It's sink or swim in those cases and you learn fast.

I'll never forget how it took hours and a lot of help to find my apartment though. On a sidenote: in Japanese, this kind of apartment is called a "mansion" and it took a lot of getting used to to say I was dropping my things in my mansion or that I returned to my mansion when I lived there. 

I've been to Nagoya a number of times and have some great memories there.


----------



## prepster

MadMadCat said:


> I looked it up, since I was not familiar with it either. It appears to be very cool, and well organized!
> My only problem with these bags is that once they are together they are really bulky. I tend to prefer ziplock that I can fold and make as small as their content, and can fit in the little corners and crevices of the bag. I like compact packing, therefore the absence of dead space is essential!



Yes, and it is not terribly attractive either.    But I'm hoping I'll like the way it functions.  I have done the ziplock thing too, and it has real advantages.   Lol!  I have this probably unrealistic vision of finding the perfect low-profile, elegant, functional case.  I want to travel light and elegant, and am always looking for the perfect system...


----------



## Keren16

Kyokei said:


> Not really a travel story but after moving to Japan, I went out to dinner that first night after a very long flight. I was starving and just dropped off my suitcases in my apartment and went to eat. It was maybe 10 or 10:30pm there. It was a Japanese holiday and took me a while to find an open restaurant, I walked around in many circles and there are no street signs there. Coming from NY, I was not used to that.
> 
> I had a great dinner and even met some friends... The problem? After dinner I couldn't find my apartment complex at all with the lack of street signs. No Google maps since I didn't have a Japanese cell phone yet. Getting back home was tough and in the end I was only a few blocks away...
> 
> I met some people that night who turned out to be long term friends and they never let me live down how I "lost" my apartment building.



My closest friend is Japanese.  We raised our children together.  We do not live close to each other though our friendship through the years is a bond forever.  I am thankful for that.  I'm sure you feel that way too about your friends


----------



## cremel

Thank you very much Genie27, Karen, Ppup, Kyokei, preparer!! Yes I am super excited. I shared with DH and he is helping me pick the colors tomo. I am afraid j would get lost while facing that many choices.


----------



## cremel

My husband is ten years older than me. So when we got married he was not that young. He is extremely introvert, to a pint that he needs to prepare mentally when we go meet our friends. He is definitely not a talker but a doer. As a voracious reader he knows a ton of stuff like history or arts that I have no idea about. So while traveling it is both enjoyable and difficult for him. He doesn't like to deal with all the talking at the custom or in shops.  Often he needs some quiet time to clear his mind. The magic is that given his personality you would think it's boring to travel with him but it's the opposite. He would do extremely thorough research then answer my endless questions in the museums for example. I love impressionists' paintings so he found all the best museums in France for me to visit.  In the museum he would pretty much tell me  all the artists background. And restaurants and metro directions are never the topics I worry about because I know I have a live gps. Introvert people can be great travel companion too. [emoji8]I am slightly off topic here...

I would love to pack as little as I could. Ppup's luggage is like a five star luxury hotel to me.  often I have to decide on one pair of shoes for the entire trip or at most two pairs.


----------



## cremel

Kyokei I know your ID sounds like Japanese. )


----------



## cremel

Karen thank you for thinking of petit Lou Lou. He actually loves my bags. He likes to play with the little locking system on the bags but I have to watch him very carefully on that. My toddler Rémi started preschool this week. He burst into tears when I dropped him off. And then he would have silent cry with tears during school time when he thought about his mom and dad. He also started forgetting to tell his teachers that he needed to go. This is all sad for me. But there's no option. Every kid goes through preschool phrase. I tell myself to tough it up because I have to do it again tomorrow morning. The silent cry part is terrible. He tried to hold his tears and not to make any sound when he is sad. But then more tears burst out...


----------



## Kyokei

cremel said:


> Kyokei I know your ID sounds like Japanese. )



My ID came from a play on kanji that a friend nicknamed me as a joke once. I couldn't think of anything else at the time as I use different names on different sites typically.


----------



## nicole0612

Very interesting conversations today from everyone! I agree that it is probably mostly personality that influences the preference to travel alone, or to do anything alone by choice. I can also relate to wondering if being an only child born to older parents fosters more independence and a greater comfort with doing things alone. I am a lot like cremel's husband, an extreme introvert. There are misconceptions about introverts - it does not mean that we don't like people, or that we are unfriendly, because I'm certainly not. I like people very much, and I love talking with people in small doses. How I experience this personality trait, and it's definition, is that I feel drained after being around people and need to be alone to recharge. Extroverts are the opposite and are energized by being around people.  My husband is an extreme extrovert - he loves doing thing "together" with me, family, friends, and is sad and feels it is pointless to do things alone. He would much rather do something he didn't care for with a friend or family than do something he intrinsically prefers on his own. I admire that, and our relationship makes me challenge myself to do social things more often, but I still do need 2-3 hours alone every day to recharge. I can see both sides of why you all like traveling alone or with someone special.
Cremel, your post about your little son broke my heart. Poor little sweet boy! You will both get through this time, but my heart goes out to you. We are looking at preschools for my little 9 month old son, as many have 1.5+ year wait lists, so what you are going through really hit home. I know you are giving him extra love and kisses! Also congratulations on your upcoming SO bag! I will stay tuned in to find out more. Hopefully it is a good delightful distraction.


----------



## MadMadCat

Kyokei said:


> I spoke enough to get by and could read and write pretty well (enough to translate novels that weren't written in ancient "classical" Japanese or overly technical) so I did have that advantage. My speaking was pretty broken at the time and I had trouble expressing myself in conversation. I remember getting a cell phone and dealing with bank accounts and immigration offices to register my address were difficult. I made a point to socialize with Japanese speakers and avoid getting caught up in the "bubble of English speakers" (both native speakers and fluent Japanese people) that many expats do. I also attended university, went to the hospital, paid my bills etc all in Japanese which moved things along. It's sink or swim in those cases and you learn fast.
> 
> I'll never forget how it took hours and a lot of help to find my apartment though. On a sidenote: in Japanese, this kind of apartment is called a "mansion" and it took a lot of getting used to to say I was dropping my things in my mansion or that I returned to my mansion when I lived there.
> 
> I've been to Nagoya a number of times and have some great memories there.



Lol! If your place looked like mine, it was nothing that could resemble a mansion!! I didn't even central heat in spite of the fact of being an apartment building, not a traditional japanese house.

There weren't many expats or even locals who could speak English when i went there, but it was 1997. I heard much changed since.

Congratulations for the great life experience!


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> Karen thank you for thinking of petit Lou Lou. He actually loves my bags. He likes to play with the little locking system on the bags but I have to watch him very carefully on that. My toddler Rémi started preschool this week. He burst into tears when I dropped him off. And then he would have silent cry with tears during school time when he thought about his mom and dad. He also started forgetting to tell his teachers that he needed to go. This is all sad for me. But there's no option. Every kid goes through preschool phrase. I tell myself to tough it up because I have to do it again tomorrow morning. The silent cry part is terrible. He tried to hold his tears and not to make any sound when he is sad. But then more tears burst out...



Oh Cremel, that's hearbreaking! It is a phase, but it still must hurt seeing your baby in such distress. Hopefully soon he'll find friends to play and enjoy his time there.
Hugs!


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Karen thank you for thinking of petit Lou Lou. He actually loves my bags. He likes to play with the little locking system on the bags but I have to watch him very carefully on that. My toddler Rémi started preschool this week. He burst into tears when I dropped him off. And then he would have silent cry with tears during school time when he thought about his mom and dad. He also started forgetting to tell his teachers that he needed to go. This is all sad for me. But there's no option. Every kid goes through preschool phrase. I tell myself to tough it up because I have to do it again tomorrow morning. The silent cry part is terrible. He tried to hold his tears and not to make any sound when he is sad. But then more tears burst out...



Oh dear that must be so difficult. I'm sure all children go through this? I'm not a mom so I don't know but from what I have heard it's common. I'm sure within a few weeks he will be happy to go. The teachers must know how to deal with this. But a great big hug to you and him. That sounds heart breaking. What a sweet little boy.


----------



## Rosieisgood

Travelling alone is awesome and usually I prefer that. Not having to deal with other people is just very very relaxing for me. I used to travel with friends a few years back but some really bad experience made me realise that it is better for me to travel on my own. It also allows you to see the city better I think, you get more time to do sightseeing and ask around, and find things you won't find when you're travelling in pack. 
Also, it is very easy and safe to travel alone in Japan in my opinion! I've done something like Kyokei did before but the other way around, I was living in Tokyo and took the earliest shinkansen to Osaka and back on the latest one. I have to say though, it's amazing you can go to class without any sleep! or maybe that's because some of my classes were pretty awful at that moment. 
Travelling alone in Japan is amazing, however, I do find travelling alone in Korea to be somewhat difficult. A lot of the restaurants there will reject you if you go in alone, it seems like that people there don't do that at all. There's even one time when I was taking pictures at a sightseeing spot and people walked pass me would say "Is she travelling alone??" in Korean, thinking that I couldn't speak the language. 

HoneyLocks: Your bag is gigantic!! I used to travel like that, with a smaller bag though, and got shoulder pain  and I totally get "the look"!! last time I went to Ginza H store with my friend and she was in her pajamas and SA looked at her like she's crazy when she asked if there's any b in stock.


----------



## cremel

How sweet you ladies are! Nicole Ppup MMC![emoji173]️[emoji173]️I hope this all gets better for Rémi in three weeks or so. We all say growing in pains don't we?

I lost sleep over this SO bag. [emoji23] it's 4:25am. I am going through the colors in my head over and over again. And different kinds of color and leather combo too. We will see how the SO kit looks like for this year(each year it's different), and whether I am able to create the exact one I wanted tomorrow. One of my tires exploded last night so DH gets to drive me to H store in the morning. [emoji1]why not? I don't want to drive in cities. 

Nicole what you described about introvert people is exactly what my husband explained to me. He even thinks sometimes introverts and extroverts cannot understand each other. He likes people just as you stated but he often is afraid of making the first move. He feels extremely drained if he is in a party for six hours and had to be in conversations. Usually he recovers after a little time alone for recharge.  This also makes him a very concise person when it comes to writing.


----------



## prepster

I love, love, love all of this discussion about traveling and travel styles.  I've been going back reading all of your posts from the past few days.  You are all such interesting and accomplished women!  

My travel style has evolved quite a lot, from adventurer to beauty seeker.  As I am getting older I think I'm giving myself permission to be myself, and do only the things that I really enjoy, in the way that I most enjoy doing them, and not feeling as if I am frivolous for my preferences.

DH travels a lot on business and understandably tends toward a "just get it over with" mentality.  I'm not sure he gets any great pleasure from traveling.  I insist on flying at least Business class, because for me, travel is the entire experience--from planning, packing, going through the airport, to being at the destination and coming home.  I want to enjoy the entire process.  

I can also relate to those who enjoy traveling alone.  There can be a meditative aspect of traveling alone that is hard to find when others are present and wanting to do different things.  The discussions about introvert/extrovert are very interesting as well.  So many of you seem to have found a good balance and acceptance of your nature.  I have been in an extrovert career, but am an introvert that is just beginning to understand how that has effected things.


----------



## Keren16

MadMadCat said:


> I agree that it is a personality trait. I was single for a long time and I married late, but I still prefer to travel with someone with whom I like to travel than by myself.
> Note that I didn't say "with someone." Finding a good traveling companion is very very hard, and if the companion is not good, I'd rather be alone as well. I guess I got lucky with DH, and we like the same things, almost 100% of the times. This includes not talking, just sitting around doing nothing and people watching, or not following the beaten paths in museums and tourists areas. I am not ashamed to admit that in spite of having traveled to Paris at least 80 times, we never visited the Louvre.



It's the same way with my husband & myself.  We spend the majority of our free time together doing similar things as you.  We are quiet by nature.


----------



## Mindi B

prepster, thanks for sharing the toiletries bag find.  I am just like you, always on the hunt for that "perfect" travel bag.  I suspect it doesn't exist, but the hunt continues!
nicole, you have perfectly described me (Introvert) and my husband (Extrovert), and your assessment of the two types is spot on.  After I've been in NYC, even if it was strictly for pleasure and involved few interactions, I am exhausted.  So many PEOPLE!  My DH is the sort who wants to sit in the busy part of the restaurant--that's where the action is!  But I think, as you do, that these two types can complement each other well.


----------



## Mindi B

cremel, I laughed out loud at your calling your husband your "live gps."  Mine is just the same--a whiz at knowing where we are and how to get where we're going.  The problem for me is that I come to rely on him and then, when on my own, tend to get lost.  I have no natural sense of direction, and it is actually best for me to walk in the direction opposite to that which feels "right," because I am usually wrong.  So if I oppose my instincts, I do better.  Sigh.


----------



## momasaurus

cremel said:


> Thank you very much Genie27, Karen, Ppup, Kyokei, preparer!! Yes I am super excited. I shared with DH and he is helping me pick the colors tomo. I am afraid j would get lost while facing that many choices.


Well, we are also here to help you! LOL


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> prepster, thanks for sharing the toiletries bag find.  I am just like you, always on the hunt for that "perfect" travel bag.  I suspect it doesn't exist, but the hunt continues!
> nicole, you have perfectly described me (Introvert) and my husband (Extrovert), and your assessment of the two types is spot on.  After I've been in NYC, even if it was strictly for pleasure and involved few interactions, I am exhausted.  So many PEOPLE!  My DH is the sort who wants to sit in the busy part of the restaurant--that's where the action is!  But I think, as you do, that these two types can complement each other well.



Very true, if two people can accept and appreciate the other for their particular gifts and qualities without trying to change the other.  That takes a great deal of maturity and patience.  Also having boundaries and respecting those of the other person.  This is such a well-adjusted group!  

Re travel style-  I think there is an art to traveling well.  I have not achieved it yet, I'm sure, but it is a goal.  So many people I know really hate traveling.  I find it soothing in some weird way to be a stranger in a strange land (so to speak)--seeing things with fresh eyes and curiosity.  I also like the time spent on the plane, and that delicious feeling of being neither here nor there--like time is suspended.


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> cremel, I laughed out loud at your calling your husband your "live gps."  Mine is just the same--a whiz at knowing where we are and how to get where we're going.  The problem for me is that I come to rely on him and then, when on my own, tend to get lost.  I have no natural sense of direction, and it is actually best for me to walk in the direction opposite to that which feels "right," because I am usually wrong.  So if I oppose my instincts, I do better.  Sigh.



LOL, I'm the live GPS of the couple. I actually joke that my husband would not have married me if pervasive GPS technology existed back then!
We moved to a new area and I want him to be able to walk around without getting lost, so we take walks, and now and then I ask him "do you know where you are?" "how would you get home from here?" "where is the X store/restaurant/building?". He is getting it, slowly.


----------



## MadMadCat

prepster said:


> Re travel style-  I think there is an art to traveling well.  I have not achieved it yet, I'm sure, but it is a goal.  So many people I know really hate traveling.  I find it soothing in some weird way to be a stranger in a strange land (so to speak)--seeing things with fresh eyes and curiosity.  I also like the time spent on the plane, and that delicious feeling of being neither here nor there--like time is suspended.



Traveling has changed a lot in the last years. It was designed to be a pleasure, from the arrival to the airport to the landing. Now even business class often feels like "cattle transport". There are a few airlines that still try to focus on services, but they're mostly not-US carriers. 
I don't mind traveling and I don't mind packing. I'm good at it, I've it down to a semi-science, but lately I'm not looking forward to traveling as much as I did in the past.
Maybe I'm simply getting old!


----------



## klynneann

My DH and I travel apart quite a bit.  I go back to NY to visit family and friends several times a year, typically for just a few days.  Since I'm always trying to cram as much as possible into those few days, and it usually involves a lot of running around and things to do for my mom, DH doesn't come with me.  I'm fine with that since I don't want to worry about him being bored and having nothing to do, or having to do things he doesn't really enjoy (like socializing - he's the introvert lol).  But, he has a LOT of vacation time stored up (comes from working at the same non-profit for over 20 years), to the point where he loses time every other pay period if he doesn't use it.  I don't have nearly as much vacation, and I use some of it to go visit family, so it just necessarily ends up that he'll take a trip here and there by himself each year.  They're usually short trips, 3-4 days each, and I don't mind it because I kind of like having the alone time at the house.    Though sometimes I do get a little jealous if it's a destination I'd like to visit too, but I just don't have enough PTO.  And so far he hasn't gone anywhere I haven't already visited myself at some point.  And we always make sure to take at least one week long vacation together.


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> cremel, I laughed out loud at your calling your husband your "live gps."  Mine is just the same--a whiz at knowing where we are and how to get where we're going.  The problem for me is that I come to rely on him and then, when on my own, tend to get lost.  I have no natural sense of direction, and it is actually best for me to walk in the direction opposite to that which feels "right," because I am usually wrong.  So if I oppose my instincts, I do better.  Sigh.



Ha ha ha [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]my DH says as long as he Chooses the opposite that I am going he would always be headed to the right direction!!


----------



## cremel

MadMadCat said:


> LOL, I'm the live GPS of the couple. I actually joke that my husband would not have married me if pervasive GPS technology existed back then!
> We moved to a new area and I want him to be able to walk around without getting lost, so we take walks, and now and then I ask him "do you know where you are?" "how would you get home from here?" "where is the X store/restaurant/building?". He is getting it, slowly.



Excellent !! Finally someone here is the gps of the family. [emoji1]


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> Well, we are also here to help you! LOL



Thank you dear moma for offering!!


----------



## Genie27

So many introvert/extrovert couples. I will admit, even though bf is fairly introverted himself, I get really drained by people, even when it's a fun activity, and it took him a while to understand that about me. I'm the planner of trips - I enjoy the research, the finding of deals and sights, the planning of getting around. I do leave the food and drink choices to bf, because he enjoys finding those, and he can do it on the day, while we relax at a cafe or bar.

One big difference in my travel style with him is I'm more likely to sit down and relax at a cafe for a couple of hours. I rarely did that before - I wanted to see everything and do everything until I dropped. MMC, funny about the Louvre, I went there on my first non-business trip to Paris, but since then I've done repeat visits to the Musee D'Orsay, but skip the Louvre - it is sheer sensory overload. I love art and art history, but other than one or two museums max, would prefer staring at outdoor architecture and sculpture during my trips...

Cremel, I'm the GPS and navigator as well. Through the picturesque south of France, and the back roads of Utah, and the cobbled streets of Rome.


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> Ha ha ha [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]my DH says as long as he Chooses the opposite that I am going he would always be headed to the right direction!!



LOL! That's what I tell DH!! "If you think you should go right, then go left and you'll be fine!".
Sometimes he asks me "how does it feel having the sense of direction?" and I love the expression of satisfaction he has when he finally recognizes where he is. He's adorable


----------



## MadMadCat

Genie27 said:


> So many introvert/extrovert couples. I will admit, even though bf is fairly introverted himself, I get really drained by people, even when it's a fun activity, and it took him a while to understand that about me. I'm the planner of trips - I enjoy the research, the finding of deals and sights, the planning of getting around. I do leave the food and drink choices to bf, because he enjoys finding those, and he can do it on the day, while we relax at a cafe or bar.



I don't consider myself an introvert, but large groups drain me, I am horrible at mingling (for work and social occasions), and I enjoy the company of a small selected group of people. Given the choice between a party and a dinner with a couple of friends, I'd certainly pick the latter.



Genie27 said:


> One big difference in my travel style with him is I'm more likely to sit down and relax at a cafe for a couple of hours. I rarely did that before - I wanted to see everything and do everything until I dropped. MMC, funny about the Louvre, I went there on my first non-business trip to Paris, but since then I've done repeat visits to the Musee D'Orsay, but skip the Louvre - it is sheer sensory overload. I love art and art history, but other than one or two museums max, would prefer staring at outdoor architecture and sculpture during my trips...
> 
> Cremel, I'm the GPS and navigator as well. Through the picturesque south of France, and the back roads of Utah, and the cobbled streets of Rome.



I love smaller museums, but the Louvre feels daunting. Every time we consider visiting it,we get there, look at the long lines at the entrance and re-consider. We went to Rome with a couple of friends years ago, and they really wanted to see the Vatican Museum. We were standing in line for hours, and at the end I just remember this snake of people going through rooms that blended in my mind. The Sistine chapel was crowded like Grand Central Station at rush hour, and the museum guards were shouting, telling people to move and not stop the flow. Not my cup of tea.
That's also when I realized that 2 is the perfect number for travel.


----------



## scarf1

This discussion has been really interesting. As a child I was definitely an introvert, shy and bookish.  As an adult, I became more extroverted, didn't mind standing up n front of people and giving presentations. However, I also prefer hanging with a small group of people, rather than a big party. When I first met DH I thought he was the total extrovert. Now I realize he is really kind of an introvert. So I guess we are both a mix.
As far as travel, traveling with DH is my preference. We have been together so long, we know how to easily compromise. I am more of the sights and museum person. He is all about food and sitting in a cafe. So we do both.
We both like to walk and explore. We have tkraveled a few times with another couple. That has been fun, but more of a challenge for DH since they don't like to spend as much money on food and accommodation.


----------



## nicole0612

MadMadCat said:


> I don't consider myself an introvert, but large groups drain me, I am horrible at mingling (for work and social occasions), and I enjoy the company of a small selected group of people. Given the choice between a party and a dinner with a couple of friends, I'd certainly pick the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> I love smaller museums, but the Louvre feels daunting. Every time we consider visiting it,we get there, look at the long lines at the entrance and re-consider. We went to Rome with a couple of friends years ago, and they really wanted to see the Vatican Museum. We were standing in line for hours, and at the end I just remember this snake of people going through rooms that blended in my mind. The Sistine chapel was crowded like Grand Central Station at rush hour, and the museum guards were shouting, telling people to move and not stop the flow. Not my cup of tea.
> That's also when I realized that 2 is the perfect number for travel.



For the Vatican/Sistine Chapel (and many other sites) if you pay for a private tour (even through many outside tour groups), you do not have to wait in line. It may be as cheap as $100 for your small group (you and DH, etc) and sometimes admission is even included (though not at V/SC). It is so preferable to those audio headphone guided tours! We want last year, and I think things have changed somewhat because people were let into the SC in waves from the Vatican section of the tour, so it was not too crowded. Also there is absolutely no talking or whispering allowed which makes it easier to take it in. I was shocked how much more gigantic the Vatican is compared to what I expected, and the amazing Vatican grounds, but how extremely tiny the Sistine Chapel is. Were you also surprised? The Sistine Chapel is the size of a large living room! I also really loved St. Peter's and was amazed at all of the popes of historical importance buried right there.    
The Vatican Museum is nothing special, just a bunch of magnets, calendars and rosaries and it is tiny. The cashiers and saleswomen were all nuns though, so that was cute. Here is our little memento from the museum. I was 7 months pregnant with my son at the time, so this spoke to me.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> I don't consider myself an introvert, but large groups drain me, I am horrible at mingling (for work and social occasions), and I enjoy the company of a small selected group of people. Given the choice between a party and a dinner with a couple of friends, I'd certainly pick the latter.



I skipped a lot of retirement luncheons over the years b/c another woman and I were the only women for many years and she played softball so was one of the boys.  Now, and for some time, we have had a bunch of professional women.  The men have all retired for the most part.  It is so nice to have women around!   No more sports discussions!  

I am like you, MMC, absolutely.  Plus I burned out hearing listening to rock music as I was writing dissertation.   So in groups with background noise (what group doesn't have that) I am constantly asking, "What did he say?"


----------



## MadMadCat

nicole0612 said:


> For the Vatican/Sistine Chapel (and many other sites) if you pay for a private tour (even through many outside tour groups), you do not have to wait in line. It may be as cheap as $100 for your small group (you and DH, etc) and sometimes admission is even included (though not at V/SC). It is so preferable to those audio headphone guided tours! We want last year, and I think things have changed somewhat because people were let into the SC in waves from the Vatican section of the tour, so it was not too crowded. Also there is absolutely no talking or whispering allowed which makes it easier to take it in. I was shocked how much more gigantic the Vatican is compared to what I expected, and the amazing Vatican grounds, but how extremely tiny the Sistine Chapel is. Were you also surprised? The Sistine Chapel is the size of a large living room! I also really loved St. Peter's and was amazed at all of the popes of historical importance buried right there.
> The Vatican Museum is nothing special, just a bunch of magnets, calendars and rosaries and it is tiny. The cashiers and saleswomen were all nuns though, so that was cute. Here is our little memento from the museum. I was 7 months pregnant with my son at the time, so this spoke to me.
> View attachment 3512127



I am italian, so i was not particularly surprised. I had been there with a school trip a few times before but it was such a long ago that i cannot remember my first impression.

We had not planned anything, we just showed up at rhe Vatican, and it turned out it was the weekend of the month in which admission is free. The whole world was in line. One could not wonder throught the rooms or even take a shortcut. It was just a long snake of people. It was forbidden to talk or whisper as well in the Sistine chappel, but apparently the rule did not apply to the guards which were shouting and trying to move the people as if they were a flock of recluctant sheep.
Just awful.


----------



## nicole0612

scarf1 said:


> This discussion has been really interesting. As a child I was definitely an introvert, shy and bookish.  As an adult, I became more extroverted, didn't mind standing up n front of people and giving presentations. However, I also prefer hanging with a small group of people, rather than a big party. When I first met DH I thought he was the total extrovert. Now I realize he is really kind of an introvert. So I guess we are both a mix.
> As far as travel, traveling with DH is my preference. We have been together so long, we know how to easily compromise. I am more of the sights and museum person. He is all about food and sitting in a cafe. So we do both.
> We both like to walk and explore. We have tkraveled a few times with another couple. That has been fun, but more of a challenge for DH since they don't like to spend as much money on food and accommodation.



Interesting. I am very similar to you in that change between childhood and adulthood. I am still definitely an introvert, but I'm no longer extremely shy and timid as in childhood. Like you, I also can give presentations easily now, and actually enjoy speaking in front of groups. It is such a wonderful thing to get older and leave behind so many of the fears and insecurities of the younger years! For me, it took until my mid-twenties when I moved from grad school and into my career to lose my shyness in front of people! The first few months as a professional were really scary though! I would have to mentally psych myself up before talking with people! (They did not have TED Talks about the superman pose back then [emoji6]). I am so glad to have left that stage behind!
I would be interested to hear from others about some of the things you have been able able to overcome through the years, or how your perspective has changed in some way that has made life easier or more enjoyable. I am 35 now and still definitely a work in progress!


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> I skipped a lot of retirement luncheons over the years b/c another woman and I were the only women for many years and she played softball so was one of the boys.  Now, and for some time, we have had a bunch of professional women.  The men have all retired for the most part.  It is so nice to have women around!   No more sports discussions!
> 
> I am like you, MMC, absolutely.  Plus I burned out hearing listening to rock music as I was writing dissertation.   So in groups with background noise (what group doesn't have that) I am constantly asking, "What did he say?"



I understand about the background noise. Since English is not my mother tongue, places with a lot of background noise make it difficult for me to understand others, and for others to understand me, i guess because of my accent.
I realize that i get really tired because i try to read the lips of the people talking. It is draining.


----------



## nicole0612

MadMadCat said:


> I am italian, so i was not particularly surprised. I had been there with a school trip a few times before but it was such a long ago that i cannot remember my first impression.
> 
> We had not planned anything, we just showed up at rhe Vatican, and it turned out it was the weekend of the month in which admission is free. The whole world was in line. One could not wonder throught the rooms or even take a shortcut. It was just a long snake of people. It was forbidden to talk or whisper as well in the Sistine chappel, but apparently the rule did not apply to the guards which were shouting and trying to move the people as if they were a flock of recluctant sheep.
> Just awful.



Oh, I did not realize you are Italian! Are you still living there? 
To this day the guards are the same, extremely aggressive! They were not shouting at people to move, but they were constantly shouting at people not to whisper when the slightest peep would come up from someone, which was somewhat odd and intimidating!


----------



## eagle1002us

scarf1 said:


> This discussion has been really interesting. As a child I was definitely an introvert, shy and bookish.  As an adult, I became more extroverted, didn't mind standing up n front of people and giving presentations. However, I also prefer hanging with a small group of people, rather than a big party. When I first met DH I thought he was the total extrovert. Now I realize he is really kind of an introvert. So I guess we are both a mix.
> As far as travel, traveling with DH is my preference. We have been together so long, we know how to easily compromise. I am more of the sights and museum person. He is all about food and sitting in a cafe. So we do both.
> We both like to walk and explore. We have tkraveled a few times with another couple. That has been fun, but more of a challenge for DH since they don't like to spend as much money on food and accommodation.


And I am like you, too, scarf1.  Small groups.  Presentations are ok.    When traveling, we always stop in bookstores, that's his thing.   I really should avoid the NY bookstore that carries all the fashion books published by Rizzoli.  And any other such bookstores.  I love them and spend accordingly.   No such comparable offering around here.  Have to order the books sight unseen.  Such books really compete with H.   But NY museums are great, FIT, etc.


----------



## MadMadCat

nicole0612 said:


> Oh, I did not realize you are Italian! Are you still living there?
> To this day the guards are the same, extremely aggressive! They were not shouting at people to move, but they were constantly shouting at people not to whisper when the slightest peep would come up from someone, which was somewhat odd and intimidating!



I guess nothing has changed in the vatican for a few thousands years, including the aggressive guards.   Dh commented also on the absurdity of them shouting to people that talking or whispering was not allowed!

I live in Washington, DC now. I haven't been living in Italy for over 25 years.


----------



## EmileH

DH's only memory of Italy other than the food was those terrible guards yelling constantly "shhhh!!!! No picture!!!!!!"

We had a tour guide pick us up at our hotel and take us around for the day in Rome. I get so lost there. The whole road was closed to the Vatican. There were people everywhere. I have no idea what the heck our driver was saying but at every barricade he rolled down the window and spoke with a policeman and they moved the barricade and waved is through. We were in shock. He drive us right up to St. Peter's and there was the pope in the window a few feet away. And of course once he parked and took us inside he did the same thing. A few words to someone and in we went. We joked that he told them we were Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie or something.

And of course there is a gift shop. These people are experts at raising funds. We are Italian and Catholic background so none of this surprised us. We know the drill. Follow the arbitrary rules, it helps to know people in high places, make sure to leave a donation. [emoji23]


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> DH's only memory of Italy other than the food was those terrible guards yelling constantly "shhhh!!!! No picture!!!!!!"
> 
> We had a tour guide pick us up at our hotel and take us around for the day in Rome. I get so lost there. The whole road was closed to the Vatican. There were people everywhere. I have no idea what the heck our driver was saying but at every barricade he rolled down the window and spoke with a policeman and they moved the barricade and waved is through. We were in shock. He drive us right up to St. Peter's and there was the pope in the window a few feet away. And of course once he parked and took us inside he did the same thing. A few words to someone and in we went. We joked that he told them we were Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie or something.
> 
> And of course there is a gift shop. These people are experts at raising funds. We are Italian and Catholic background so none of this surprised us. We know the drill. Follow the arbitrary rules, it helps to know people in high places, make sure to leave a donation. [emoji23]


Donation, yup.  I won't ever forget to offer one again, or assume that it is not necessary.  I read an amusing story about Mother Theresa.  Apparently some Americans set up a rudimentary embassy in a hotel in a small southern European country.  Mother was there the next day asking for donations.  

What a fantastic tour to see the Pope in person!  I enjoyed hearing about your trip.


----------



## prepster

nicole0612 said:


> Interesting. I am very similar to you in that change between childhood and adulthood. I am still definitely an introvert, but I'm no longer extremely shy and timid as in childhood. Like you, I also can give presentations easily now, and actually enjoy speaking in front of groups. It is such a wonderful thing to get older and leave behind so many of the fears and insecurities of the younger years! For me, it took until my mid-twenties when I moved from grad school and into my career to lose my shyness in front of people! The first few months as a professional were really scary though! I would have to mentally psych myself up before talking with people! (They did not have TED Talks about the superman pose back then [emoji6]). I am so glad to have left that stage behind!
> I would be interested to hear from others about some of the things you have been able able to overcome through the years, or how your perspective has changed in some way that has made life easier or more enjoyable. I am 35 now and still definitely a work in progress!



I've always been confident and friendly, so everyone said I was an extrovert.  But I always felt so unhappy being "out there" and being the center of attention.  It wasn't until a few years ago when I read that bestseller on introverts that I realized I am a true_, classic_ introvert.  It explained a lot, and made so many things fall into place, and I started to be quite a lot more kind and respectful to myself.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> DH's only memory of Italy other than the food was those terrible guards yelling constantly "shhhh!!!! No picture!!!!!!"
> 
> We had a tour guide pick us up at our hotel and take us around for the day in Rome. I get so lost there. The whole road was closed to the Vatican. There were people everywhere. I have no idea what the heck our driver was saying but at every barricade he rolled down the window and spoke with a policeman and they moved the barricade and waved is through. We were in shock. He drive us right up to St. Peter's and there was the pope in the window a few feet away. And of course once he parked and took us inside he did the same thing. A few words to someone and in we went. We joked that he told them we were Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie or something.
> 
> And of course there is a gift shop. These people are experts at raising funds. We are Italian and Catholic background so none of this surprised us. We know the drill. Follow the arbitrary rules, it helps to know people in high places, make sure to leave a donation. [emoji23]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]"no idea what the he'll he was saying but he managed to get us through after speaking with a police... " to me that sounds very Italian.  Your way of telling stories just cracked me up.


----------



## cremel

Ladies here is what we decided today. I could still modify if I want. Nowadays they don't approve tri colors any more so had to stick to two colors. They have some kind of cheat sheet that tells you what's available in a given color and leather. I chose Togo in blue electric(blue electric only available in Epsom and Togo. ) for the bag face and back, for the sides and handles and the locking system, it's going to be Etoupe. It's similar to this one but remove the red cap. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3512311

	

		
			
		

		
	
 I googled and googled and finally found this to demonstrate to you. 
View attachment 3512358


There's no deposit or anything. I grabbed a scarf. This one will make Ppup smile. 


Now the long wait starts...


----------



## cremel

And I got the Kelly bootie.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Ladies here is what we decided today. I could still modify if I want. Nowadays they don't approve tri colors any more do had to stick to two colors. They have some kind of cheat sheet that tells you what's available in a given color and leather. I chose Togo in blue electric(blue electric only available in Epsom and Togo. ) for the bag face and back, for the sides and handles and the locking system, it's going to be Etoupe. It's similar to this one but remove the red cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I googled and googled and finally found this to demonstrate to you.
> View attachment 3512358
> 
> 
> There's no deposit or anything. I grabbed a stuff. This one will make Ppup smile.
> View attachment 3512356
> 
> Now the long wait starts...



Congratulations! That will be beautiful! And I love your new scarf. You always make me smile. [emoji8]


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> And I got the Kelly bootie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512359



Oh these are nice too!


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh these are nice too!



Thank you dear!!

Since my own house bedrooms are all sealed due to remodeling I went to Hermès store with the worst shoes ever. This pair does not even match my navy blue coat(look like French army coat from World War I LOL)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. I honestly wanted to hide my feet the whole time when I was there. [emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Thank you dear!!
> 
> Since my own house bedrooms are all sealed due to remodeling I went to Hermès store with the worst shoes ever. This pair does not even match my navy blue coat(look like French army coat from World War I LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I honestly wanted to hide my feet the whole time when I was there. [emoji5][emoji5]



Your coat is gorgeous!

Can I ask if you are placing a special order now when do you expect it? Spring or fall of 2017? I know it's unpredictable.  I'm hoping to ask for a special order for my 50th next year.


----------



## Genie27

Hahaha, "Shhhhh, no pictures" was what I recalled as well. I have to admit I didn't like the food in Rome as much as in Florence, in the tourist areas. Unlike France, where we didn't have a bad meal anywhere, I found Rome food a bit questionable. The gelato was all fantastic though. And when we had a home cooked feast made by my Roman family, that was amazing. 

I did the holy door pilgrimage this summer, and it was basically a short cut through the crowd, and a close up viewing of the altar/tomb enclosure at the Basilica. 

Other than that we did a lot of exploring of ruins.


----------



## Genie27

Cremel, the bag sounds lovely, and you are adorable. Love your coat too!


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Hahaha, "Shhhhh, no pictures" was what I recalled as well. I have to admit I didn't like the food in Rome as much as in Florence, in the tourist areas. Unlike France, where we didn't have a bad meal anywhere, I found Rome food a bit questionable. The gelato was all fantastic though. And when we had a home cooked feast made by my Roman family, that was amazing.
> 
> I did the holy door pilgrimage this summer, and it was basically a short cut through the crowd, and a close up viewing of the altar/tomb enclosure at the Basilica.
> 
> Other than that we did a lot of exploring of ruins.



Oh I agree completely. We enjoyed the food in Florence more than in Rome, although I had been to Rome before and knew of some great non touristy places that were wonderful. But the meals varied in Rome. I have rarely had a bad meal in France.


----------



## Genie27

I was much more confident in school and university, but lost my voice and presence in my early career. I'm still soft spoken in group settings, unless I really know the people, and I also appear quiet. I've regained my confidence but people still misjudge me based on appearance. Sometimes that has worked to my advantage, but it has also hindered me in the past. 

I'm a lot less patient now than in my early years, and less likely to be "nice" to people in a bad situation. And more inclined to let my inner RBF come out when I feel it's warranted.


----------



## cremel

Genie27 said:


> Cremel, the bag sounds lovely, and you are adorable. Love your coat too!



You are too kind!![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Your coat is gorgeous!
> 
> Can I ask if you are placing a special order now when do you expect it? Spring or fall of 2017? I know it's unpredictable.  I'm hoping to ask for a special order for my 50th next year.



It's avg. from 6-9 months. I am hoping you could get that offer too. Their store manager would assign the SO quota to each SA. Then each SA would choose which customer to offer to...


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Your coat is gorgeous!
> 
> Can I ask if you are placing a special order now when do you expect it? Spring or fall of 2017? I know it's unpredictable.  I'm hoping to ask for a special order for my 50th next year.



Thank you dear Ppup.


----------



## gracekelly

My funniest memory of the Vatican was the guy selling the paper pants for the tourists wearing shorts.  I'm sure you know that they were not cheap.


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> Ladies here is what we decided today. I could still modify if I want. Nowadays they don't approve tri colors any more so had to stick to two colors. They have some kind of cheat sheet that tells you what's available in a given color and leather. I chose Togo in blue electric(blue electric only available in Epsom and Togo. ) for the bag face and back, for the sides and handles and the locking system, it's going to be Etoupe. It's similar to this one but remove the red cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I googled and googled and finally found this to demonstrate to you.
> View attachment 3512358
> 
> 
> There's no deposit or anything. I grabbed a scarf. This one will make Ppup smile.
> View attachment 3512356
> 
> Now the long wait starts...



Blue and etoupe is a wonderful combo, cremel! Great choice!


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh I agree completely. We enjoyed the food in Florence more than in Rome, although I had been to Rome before and knew of some great non touristy places that were wonderful. But the meals varied in Rome. I have rarely had a bad meal in France.



Personally, i dislike Rome. I know i should not say it, but i find it crass, annoying, messy, dirty and smelly. In average, people are rude and the service one gets anywhere is abysmal.

I am saying this as someone who does not stick out as a tourist, and cannot attribute to missunderstanding the behaviors of the locals.

I find offensive to think that's the image of Italy that is presented to most of the foreign visitors.
Oh well.


----------



## MadMadCat

Genie27 said:


> I was much more confident in school and university, but lost my voice and presence in my early career. I'm still soft spoken in group settings, unless I really know the people, and I also appear quiet. I've regained my confidence but people still misjudge me based on appearance. Sometimes that has worked to my advantage, but it has also hindered me in the past.
> 
> I'm a lot less patient now than in my early years, and less likely to be "nice" to people in a bad situation. And more inclined to let my inner RBF come out when I feel it's warranted.



I am an introvert by nature. My tendency would be to hide under a rock if i could.
On the other hand i grew up with a very strong sense of duty and of having to do what is right and what is expected from me, no excuses.

This helps me to find the strength to overcome my fears to speak up, or to take charge, or take the initiative when i see it is needed, or if i know that's what it is expected from me. An old boss of mine used to say that if his life was at stake, he would have wanted me there to help, because i don't panic, ever. When the stakes are high, and the adrenaline pumps, i get hyper-clarity and hyper-efficiency. I think my parents raised me this way: get things moving and stop whining [emoji1]

On the other hand, if there is someone else who is taking charge, i am perfectly happy to sit back in the shadow and give into my introvert nature.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh I agree completely. We enjoyed the food in Florence more than in Rome, although I had been to Rome before and knew of some great non touristy places that were wonderful. But the meals varied in Rome. I have rarely had a bad meal in France.



Agreed. I didn't enjoy Rome as much as I expected. It was like my forever dream to visit Rome and Venice. We sent a good three weeks on the road to visit Italy and Spain. Rome was messy at the time and the food was so so. We got scammed in Venice. Out of all theses cities we visited in the south of Europe , I loved Valencia very much. Florence was good but it was lacking of life. It felt like it needed another round of renaissance to be alive again. Maybe our expectation were set too high. One day I will visit these places again. My DH and I used to travel in Europe twice a year until 2014. 

In France the meals are much much better and enjoyable. There are still some "attitude" from waiters in Paris from time to time but it's not that bothersome. In south, east, west and north east France it was just too perfect. These small towns and Villegas left me indredible memory. I am yet to explore central France.


----------



## cremel

MadMadCat said:


> Blue and etoupe is a wonderful combo, cremel! Great choice!



Thank you mam for the approval!!! Yay!!! [emoji3][emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## gracekelly

MadMadCat said:


> Hey, but it is all for a good cause. [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


Well it was for another reason, some of those male legs should not have been exposed to the light of day


----------



## prepster

cremel said:


> Ladies here is what we decided today. I could still modify if I want. Nowadays they don't approve tri colors any more so had to stick to two colors. They have some kind of cheat sheet that tells you what's available in a given color and leather. I chose Togo in blue electric(blue electric only available in Epsom and Togo. ) for the bag face and back, for the sides and handles and the locking system, it's going to be Etoupe. It's similar to this one but remove the red cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I googled and googled and finally found this to demonstrate to you.
> View attachment 3512358
> 
> 
> There's no deposit or anything. I grabbed a scarf. This one will make Ppup smile.
> View attachment 3512356
> 
> Now the long wait starts...



Perfect!  A stunning combination!


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Hahaha, "Shhhhh, no pictures" was what I recalled as well. I have to admit I didn't like the food in Rome as much as in Florence, in the tourist areas. Unlike France, where we didn't have a bad meal anywhere, I found Rome food a bit questionable. The gelato was all fantastic though. And when we had a home cooked feast made by my Roman family, that was amazing.
> 
> I did the holy door pilgrimage this summer, and it was basically a short cut through the crowd, and a close up viewing of the altar/tomb enclosure at the Basilica.
> 
> Other than that we did a lot of exploring of ruins.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I was much more confident in school and university, but lost my voice and presence in my early career. I'm still soft spoken in group settings, unless I really know the people, and I also appear quiet. I've regained my confidence but people still misjudge me based on appearance. Sometimes that has worked to my advantage, but it has also hindered me in the past.
> 
> I'm a lot less patient now than in my early years, and less likely to be "nice" to people in a bad situation. And more inclined to let my inner RBF come out when I feel it's warranted.


I don't know what RBF means but it strikes me that I need one.   A woman was asked how she would change if she could come back after death.  She said, "I'd be a lot nastier."   This makes sense insofar as a lot of other people's rude behavior can catch one by surprise and stunned silence.


----------



## Genie27

It's Resting B1tch Face. I think there was a discussion a short while back about it. I always looked approachable until I started getting hounded by tourists and street hustlers. Now I wear my invisible headphones and try to ignore other pedestrians.


----------



## klynneann

cremel said:


> Thank you dear!!
> 
> Since my own house bedrooms are all sealed due to remodeling I went to Hermès store with the worst shoes ever. This pair does not even match my navy blue coat(look like French army coat from World War I LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I honestly wanted to hide my feet the whole time when I was there. [emoji5][emoji5]


I am sure that no one noticed your shoes because they were too busy staring at your stunning coat!


----------



## cremel

klynneann said:


> I am sure that no one noticed your shoes because they were too busy staring at your stunning coat!



Thank you for your kind compliment![emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

prepster said:


> Perfect!  A stunning combination!



Thank you we will see!![emoji849][emoji120]


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> My funniest memory of the Vatican was the guy selling the paper pants for the tourists wearing shorts.  I'm sure you know that they were not cheap.



This is too funny! I do not remember seeing this! 
I suppose people will always take advantage of the opportunity to make a buck. There are similar salesmen selling headscarves for tourists who do not come prepared outside of famous mosques. Of course, you ladies would likely be prepared for any event requiring a scarf!


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> It's avg. from 6-9 months. I am hoping you could get that offer too. Their store manager would assign the SO quota to each SA. Then each SA would choose which customer to offer to...



A lovely bag, and I am so happy for you, to be offered this opportunity. I am surprised the wait  will be so short (relatively).
I also agree that your blue coat is amazing!!


----------



## nicole0612

MadMadCat said:


> I am an introvert by nature. My tendency would be to hide under a rock if i could.
> On the other hand i grew up with a very strong sense of duty and of having to do what is right and what is expected from me, no excuses.
> 
> This helps me to find the strength to overcome my fears to speak up, or to take charge, or take the initiative when i see it is needed, or if i know that's what it is expected from me. An old boss of mine used to say that if his life was at stake, he would have wanted me there to help, because i don't panic, ever. When the stakes are high, and the adrenaline pumps, i get hyper-clarity and hyper-efficiency. I think my parents raised me this way: get things moving and stop whining [emoji1]
> 
> On the other hand, if there is someone else who is taking charge, i am perfectly happy to sit back in the shadow and give into my introvert nature.



Being capable, able to take charge when needed and rise to the occasion are good traits to have, and it certainly builds confidence to recognize that you have this ability.


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> Agreed. I didn't enjoy Rome as much as I expected. It was like my forever dream to visit Rome and Venice. We sent a good three weeks on the road to visit Italy and Spain. Rome was messy at the time and the food was so so. We got scammed in Venice. Out of all theses cities we visited in the south of Europe , I loved Valencia very much. Florence was good but it was lacking of life. It felt like it needed another round of renaissance to be alive again. Maybe our expectation were set too high. One day I will visit these places again. My DH and I used to travel in Europe twice a year until 2014.
> 
> In France the meals are much much better and enjoyable. There are still some "attitude" from waiters in Paris from time to time but it's not that bothersome. In south, east, west and north east France it was just too perfect. These small towns and Villegas left me indredible memory. I am yet to explore central France.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh I agree completely. We enjoyed the food in Florence more than in Rome, although I had been to Rome before and knew of some great non touristy places that were wonderful. But the meals varied in Rome. I have rarely had a bad meal in France.





Genie27 said:


> Hahaha, "Shhhhh, no pictures" was what I recalled as well. I have to admit I didn't like the food in Rome as much as in Florence, in the tourist areas. Unlike France, where we didn't have a bad meal anywhere, I found Rome food a bit questionable. The gelato was all fantastic though. And when we had a home cooked feast made by my Roman family, that was amazing.
> 
> I did the holy door pilgrimage this summer, and it was basically a short cut through the crowd, and a close up viewing of the altar/tomb enclosure at the Basilica.
> 
> Other than that we did a lot of exploring of ruins.



How interesting. We were actually shocked at how mediocre the food was in Florence. We tried everywhere from little restaurants recommended as "gems", modern and "hip" eateries as well as fine dining establishments. It all seemed very bland and simple. The main differences among the places were in the decor! We only found one really good restaurant, and that was when we were finally fed up on our last day in Florence and asked the concierge for a recommendation in a different way. My husband asked if he was taking his own friends out for a great meal, where would he go. He directed us to the South(?) side of the river (away from the Hermes, Chanel etc shopping area) and we had an excellent meal finally. I think I might be spoiled, because my hometown of Seattle has quite good, very fresh and creative food. I did notice that the eggs in Florence are amazing, golden colored yolks and extremely flavorful, but that's about all I can say. The only place in Europe where the food has actually been better than expectations so far is Turkey, where the food is completely sensational. Even the food at Starbucks in Turkey is creative, fresh and mouth-watering! Though I did get E. coli O157:H7!


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> It's avg. from 6-9 months. I am hoping you could get that offer too. Their store manager would assign the SO quota to each SA. Then each SA would choose which customer to offer to...



Thank you for the info. Then I would probably want to do it in the next order, not this one. My SM has mentioned that he would do it for me to get a rouge h bag but then a perfect rouge h bag appeared. Im not sure what I would want. I'm boring. I don't like two tone bags for myself. I like them on others. The most I would do is a different color interior. But it might be nice to have something special for my big birthday next year. Just a thought.


----------



## momasaurus

cremel said:


> Thank you dear!!
> 
> Since my own house bedrooms are all sealed due to remodeling I went to Hermès store with the worst shoes ever. This pair does not even match my navy blue coat(look like French army coat from World War I LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I honestly wanted to hide my feet the whole time when I was there. [emoji5][emoji5]


I love this coat!!


----------



## Genie27

Cremel , please tell me who makes this gorgeous coat? Is it wool? It looks like velvet to me.


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> Thank you dear!!
> 
> Since my own house bedrooms are all sealed due to remodeling I went to Hermès store with the worst shoes ever. This pair does not even match my navy blue coat(look like French army coat from World War I LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I honestly wanted to hide my feet the whole time when I was there. [emoji5][emoji5]



Omg i am not sure how i missed this!
The coat is stunning! And apparently nice coats with "ugly" shoes is a thing now!


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> Omg i am not sure how i missed this!
> The coat is stunning! And apparently nice coats with "ugly" shoes is a thing now!



+1 who makes the coat? It's to die for.


----------



## MadMadCat

nicole0612 said:


> Being capable, able to take charge when needed and rise to the occasion are good traits to have, and it certainly builds confidence to recognize that you have this ability.



Thank you [emoji4].
I owe it to my parents. They never told me that i would not be able to do something. They used the opposite system of the current "gold star to all children". Their expectation was that we (my sister and I) would be independent and good in school and achieve everything we wanted to achieve. They just set the bar higher, redefining normality. It worked.

I remember when i was 8 and shy i wanted to confront a boy who was a bit of a bully. He liked making fun of me and my girlfriends, with the other kids. I was terrified.

My mom told me to reharse what i wanted to say, just walk up to him during the school break and talk to him. She also told me not run away as soon as i finished, and stand my ground.

That's what i did. I still remember the fear, but i also remember the sensation of empowerment that it gave me. I did the right thing and that was what mattered.

The boy did not bother us anymore, btw.


----------



## Genie27

Yes, in Florence the restaurants we found across the bridge were higher quality/taste than in the shopping/sights area.

Turkey had some amazing seafood away from the restaurant strips where the waiters called out. One rooftop restaurant had stunning views of the mosque and Hagia Sophia. And places with giant trays of baklava. I had a delicious meal at a restaurant in the main square in Prague, and a 7-layer chocolate gateau in Vienna that I can still drool over. Cyprus had fantastic food when I lived there, but unfortunately I was a picky eater at the time, and missed out on some, I think.

My second favourite foodie destination, after France, is India, but the travel time, crowds, noise, pollution etc make it lower on the list overall.

Mexico is also full of exciting flavours - each region had a different red and/or green salsa - my favourite was in Oaxaca.

Hmmm...time to start planning my next trip....


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> Thank you [emoji4].
> I owe it to my parents. They never told me that i would not be able to do something. They used the opposite system of the current "gold star to all children". Their expectation was that we (my sister and I) would be independent and good in school and achieve everything we wanted to achieve. They just set the bar higher, redefining normality. It worked.
> 
> I remember when i was 8 and shy i wanted to confront a boy who was a bit of a bully. He liked making fun of me and my girlfriends, with the other kids. I was terrified.
> 
> My mom told me to reharse what i wanted to say, just walk up to him during the school break and talk to him. She also told me not run away as soon as i finished, and stand my ground.
> 
> That's what i did. I still remember the fear, but i also remember the sensation of empowerment that it gave me. I did the right thing and that was what mattered.
> 
> The boy did not bother us anymore, btw.



What a great story. Your mother was such a good influence.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What a great story. Your mother was such a good influence.



She's a tough cookie. I am not sure she understood how much effort was for me and my sister to be more like she expected us to be. Still now, there is a bit of a gap. My sister suffered for it her whole life. I tend to just accept the situation and move on.

Regardless of the emotional inplications, it served us both well in life. I never walk into a room thinking that inside there is something i cannot handle. I am wrong at times, but at least i don't start with an handicap.


----------



## Meta

Just wanted to say that I've enjoyed the chit-chat on personality and travel styles. I wonder how many of you are aware of MBTI and your exact personality types. Not every person fits the exact description for each type but it's good to know what one's strengths/limitations are by knowing ones own personality type. I'm fascinated by it and find it interesting that I tend to befriend certain personality types more than others.  For what it's worth, both DH and I are introverts, him more introverted than I!

@MadMadCat, I get the sense that you're an ISxx (strong sense of duty). Go look up the MBTI if you're not familiar with it. Also, I enjoy you sharing about Chevy Chase/Friendship Heights ala Rodeo Drive. I used to live in DC and enjoy shopping there although Georgetown was my stomping ground. Am surprised that LV is no longer there, I must say. Then again, I left before City Center was completed.


----------



## HoneyLocks

weN84 said:


> Just wanted to say that I've enjoyed the chit-chat on personality and travel styles. I wonder how many of you are aware of MBTI and your exact personality types. Not every person fits the exact description for each type but it's good to know what one's strengths/limitations are by knowing ones own personality type. I'm fascinated by it and find it interesting that I tend to befriend certain personality types more than others.  For what it's worth, both DH and I are introverts, him more introverted than I!
> 
> @MadMadCat, I get the sense that you're an ISxx (strong sense of duty). Go look up the MBTI if you're not familiar with it. Also, I enjoy you sharing about Chevy Chase/Friendship Heights ala Rodeo Drive. I used to live in DC and enjoy shopping there although Georgetown was my stomping ground. Am surprised that LV is no longer there, I must say. Then again, I left before City Center was completed.



Thank you for mentioning MBTI. I googled it and took a test. It helped me understand that there is more than introvert/extrovert. I am very talkative and open at work, but tend to be reclusive in private, am very attached to the scientific method and logic, but also value "fuzzy" "emotional" things.
And what it says about INFJ helps me understand how I often hear that my personality is "different", event though nobody can tell me in what way...
And maybe it is also an explanation how one person can wear a giant back bag paired with an Hermès scarf 
BUT: who knows, it is just some clicks on the interweb, maybe it is unreliable after all......


----------



## Mindi B

The attitude in academia toward the MBTI is mixed.  It has little statistical validity, but people really respond to it and it is therefore very useful in vocational counseling, for example.  If its constructs help people to understand themselves and their strengths, it has value--but more explanatory than predictive.


----------



## Genie27

WeN84 and honey licks - MB - I am definitely IN/ST/FJ - it has shifted depending on the phase of my life. When I was struggling with establishing myself, it was more T - now it's closer to F, and also from S to N. When I was embarking on an exciting change in my life, and consequently being more outgoing and risk-taking, I skewed E.
So I take it with a grain of salt. Plus some of the questions can be parsed differently between the first and second half and I was splitting hairs over them, so I know it's not scientific.


----------



## gracekelly

Why do people have the need to be pegged into a personality type?  Will it help you improve in some way and help to modify behavior patterns?  I think that you reach a certain age and there is not that much to be done unless you think about 24/7 and who wants to do that?  lol!


----------



## Mindi B

I can't speak for this group, gk, but many people are neither psychologically-minded nor introspective, and if asked about their personal characteristics, strengths and weaknesses, would have no idea how to answer.  "Tests" like the MBTI provide a context and a vocabulary to discuss personality, and it really is useful in college counseling (choosing a major, for example), vocational counseling, etc.  Of course it isn't definitive, but it gets people talking, and often that's the key.


----------



## cremel

Genie27 said:


> Cremel , please tell me who makes this gorgeous coat? Is it wool? It looks like velvet to me.



Thanks! It's from StyleWe. I suppose to try a few things out then update MMC on which designers I like the most. Here's the details of this coat.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> +1 who makes the coat? It's to die for.



See my reply to Genie. This was the StyleWe that MMC and I were taking about a while back.


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> I love this coat!!



Thank you moma. Me too. Both DH and myself love this coat very much.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> See my reply to Genie. This was the StyleWe that MMC and I were taking about a while back.



It's great. I'll have to look into that more. 

Your new bag will be great with the coat!


----------



## MadMadCat

weN84 said:


> Just wanted to say that I've enjoyed the chit-chat on personality and travel styles. I wonder how many of you are aware of MBTI and your exact personality types. Not every person fits the exact description for each type but it's good to know what one's strengths/limitations are by knowing ones own personality type. I'm fascinated by it and find it interesting that I tend to befriend certain personality types more than others.  For what it's worth, both DH and I are introverts, him more introverted than I!
> 
> @MadMadCat, I get the sense that you're an ISxx (strong sense of duty). Go look up the MBTI if you're not familiar with it. Also, I enjoy you sharing about Chevy Chase/Friendship Heights ala Rodeo Drive. I used to live in DC and enjoy shopping there although Georgetown was my stomping ground. Am surprised that LV is no longer there, I must say. Then again, I left before City Center was completed.




Yes, i am familir with the MBTI, as well as with DISC, enneagram, which seem to find their way in every management course 
I find amusing thwt we need to put people in boxes to know how to deal with them, but i guess these are just tools of the trade like any others.
In the MBTI, I am and INTJ.

I lived in the Chevy Chase area before moving to DC just a few months ago. I find that DC is a city difficult to describe...not very "city like".


----------



## gracekelly

gracekelly said:


> Why do people have the need to be pegged into a personality type?  Will it help you improve in some way and help to modify behavior patterns?  I think that you reach a certain age and there is not that much to be done unless you think about 24/7 and who wants to do that?  lol!


I suspect I am past concerning myself with things like that and that makes me happy


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> Thanks! It's from StyleWe. I suppose to try a few things out then update MMC on which designers I like the most. Here's the details of this coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513136



A great find!! I will need to become a little more adventurous with online shopping!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> I suspect I am past concerning myself with things like that and that makes me happy



Haha! Too many tests in my lifetime. Too much time improving myself. I'm good with how I am at this point.


----------



## MadMadCat

gracekelly said:


> Why do people have the need to be pegged into a personality type?  Will it help you improve in some way and help to modify behavior patterns?  I think that you reach a certain age and there is not that much to be done unless you think about 24/7 and who wants to do that?  lol!



I am not sure it wants to be a self help tool (of course anything can be), but rather a tool for dealing with others when one does not have the opportunity to select them by affinity.

For instance we used the MBTI to give managers "tips" on how to communicate with people, and leverage their strengths while accepting their weaknesses. Not everyone is naturally inclined at adapting to other people's personalities, and this can be of some help.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have another funny pope story. I'll have to share it someday. For some reason I have a lot of run ins with popes. [emoji23]
> 
> We have enjoyed France more than Italy for food and other reasons. I would love to go back to Italy but DH thinks once was enough for him.



Oh please do share sometime! I hope it is about B and it makes him look silly [emoji4] Is that horrible of me?!
Yes, I agree, Italy did not quite live up to my expectations, at least where we have visited. However, maybe my expectations were too high.


----------



## nicole0612

MadMadCat said:


> Thank you [emoji4].
> I owe it to my parents. They never told me that i would not be able to do something. They used the opposite system of the current "gold star to all children". Their expectation was that we (my sister and I) would be independent and good in school and achieve everything we wanted to achieve. They just set the bar higher, redefining normality. It worked.
> 
> I remember when i was 8 and shy i wanted to confront a boy who was a bit of a bully. He liked making fun of me and my girlfriends, with the other kids. I was terrified.
> 
> My mom told me to reharse what i wanted to say, just walk up to him during the school break and talk to him. She also told me not run away as soon as i finished, and stand my ground.
> 
> That's what i did. I still remember the fear, but i also remember the sensation of empowerment that it gave me. I did the right thing and that was what mattered.
> 
> The boy did not bother us anymore, btw.



How fortunate that your parents/mother assisted you in becoming more empowered. You were able to stand up for yourself as a child, while many adults still struggle to do so!


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Yes, in Florence the restaurants we found across the bridge were higher quality/taste than in the shopping/sights area.
> 
> Turkey had some amazing seafood away from the restaurant strips where the waiters called out. One rooftop restaurant had stunning views of the mosque and Hagia Sophia. And places with giant trays of baklava. I had a delicious meal at a restaurant in the main square in Prague, and a 7-layer chocolate gateau in Vienna that I can still drool over. Cyprus had fantastic food when I lived there, but unfortunately I was a picky eater at the time, and missed out on some, I think.
> 
> My second favourite foodie destination, after France, is India, but the travel time, crowds, noise, pollution etc make it lower on the list overall.
> 
> Mexico is also full of exciting flavours - each region had a different red and/or green salsa - my favourite was in Oaxaca.
> 
> Hmmm...time to start planning my next trip....



I completely agree with what I have also experience of this list, and the rest makes me want to travel again ASAP! Unfortunately, many places with the best food for my tastes (Middle Eastern and North African) are not the safest to travel to currently. I think Morocco is at the top of the list, once our baby can stand that long of a trip. Unfortunately there are no non-stop flights there from our city.


----------



## nicole0612

Mindi B said:


> I can't speak for this group, gk, but many people are neither psychologically-minded nor introspective, and if asked about their personal characteristics, strengths and weaknesses, would have no idea how to answer.  "Tests" like the MBTI provide a context and a vocabulary to discuss personality, and it really is useful in college counseling (choosing a major, for example), vocational counseling, etc.  Of course it isn't definitive, but it gets people talking, and often that's the key.



Mindi, I love the logical way you express yourself. Your posts are always enjoyable to read.


----------



## nicole0612

weN84 said:


> Just wanted to say that I've enjoyed the chit-chat on personality and travel styles. I wonder how many of you are aware of MBTI and your exact personality types. Not every person fits the exact description for each type but it's good to know what one's strengths/limitations are by knowing ones own personality type. I'm fascinated by it and find it interesting that I tend to befriend certain personality types more than others.  For what it's worth, both DH and I are introverts, him more introverted than I!
> 
> @MadMadCat, I get the sense that you're an ISxx (strong sense of duty). Go look up the MBTI if you're not familiar with it. Also, I enjoy you sharing about Chevy Chase/Friendship Heights ala Rodeo Drive. I used to live in DC and enjoy shopping there although Georgetown was my stomping ground. Am surprised that LV is no longer there, I must say. Then again, I left before City Center was completed.



I first took this test at age 18. I was strongly INTJ. I found the original test amid some other old papers from my University days a few years ago and took the test again out of curiosity, wondering how much I had changed over the years. I was still an INTJ, but now within one point of being an INFJ. It was interesting because I felt that I had changed so much over the years, but I suppose at least some of my characteristics have stayed quite the same. I think the main change besides becoming more confident socially (which this test does not measure, instead it measures social preferences) is that I have become more empathetic (hence moving closer to the F, meaning there is some emotion taken into the decision making process/judgements), and I think that an increase in empathy does come with age and experience.
It is also really interesting to read that several people here are INTJs and INFJs!


----------



## Meta

Mindi B said:


> The attitude in academia toward the MBTI is mixed.  It has little statistical validity, but people really respond to it and it is therefore very useful in vocational counseling, for example.  If its constructs help people to understand themselves and their strengths, it has value--but more explanatory than predictive.





Mindi B said:


> I can't speak for this group, gk, but many people are neither psychologically-minded nor introspective, and if asked about their personal characteristics, strengths and weaknesses, would have no idea how to answer.  "Tests" like the MBTI provide a context and a vocabulary to discuss personality, and it really is useful in college counseling (choosing a major, for example), vocational counseling, etc.  Of course it isn't definitive, but it gets people talking, and often that's the key.


@Mindi B thank you. I share the same sentiment with you on MBTI. (I majored in Psychology for undergrad)  



MadMadCat said:


> Yes, i am familir with the MBTI, as well as with DISC, enneagram, which seem to find their way in every management course
> I find amusing thwt we need to put people in boxes to know how to deal with them, but i guess these are just tools of the trade like any others.
> In the MBTI, I am and INTJ.
> 
> I lived in the Chevy Chase area before moving to DC just a few months ago. I find that DC is a city difficult to describe...not very "city like".


I'm familiar with Ennegram as well.  And yes, agree that these are merely tools! 

Yes, I never found DC to be a real city. The faux Chinatown should tell you a lot as yes there may be a giant arch but there's no Chinese who live there nor are there many if any left of the proper authentic Chinese restaurants. Coming from a metropolitan city from a different country, DC doesn't really feel much like a city. It's more of a city where ppl are either working for the Feds or contractors for the Fed and then commute back to the suburbs of MD or VA. 



nicole0612 said:


> I first took this test at age 18. I was strongly INTJ. I found the original test amid some other old papers from my University days a few years ago and took the test again out of curiosity, wondering how much I had changed over the years. I was still an INTJ, but now within one point of being an INFJ. It was interesting because I felt that I had changed so much over the years, but I suppose at least some of my characteristics have stayed quite the same. I think the main change besides becoming more confident socially (which this test does not measure, instead it measures social preferences) is that I have become more empathetic (hence moving closer to the F, meaning there is some emotion taken into the decision making process/judgements), and I think that an increase in empathy does come with age and experience.
> It is also really interesting to read that several people here are INTJs and INFJs!


I'm married to an INTJ and have quite a few close INTJ friends. I do agree on your point with empathy.


----------



## Mindi B

nicole, what a kind thing to say! Thank you!


----------



## MadMadCat

nicole0612 said:


> Oh please do share sometime! I hope it is about B and it makes him look silly [emoji4] Is that horrible of me?!
> Yes, I agree, Italy did not quite live up to my expectations, at least where we have visited. However, maybe my expectations were too high.



The Italy that most of the visitors have the chance to experience is the worst possible version of it. DH (who is not italian) dislikes  going to venice, florence and rome because of the exploitation of tourism, while he enjoys immensly other cities in italy, including Milan and Naples.

It is sad, but unfortunately true. Having lived in France for many years i agree completely that it has somehow managed to stay truer to itself, which makes it an overall better experience for the visitors.


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> The Italy that most of the visitors have the chance to experience is the worst possible version of it. DH (who is not italian) dislikes  going to venice, florence and rome because of the exploitation of tourism, while he enjoys immensly other cities in italy, including Milan and Naples.
> 
> It is sad, but unfortunately true. Having lived in France for many years i agree completely that it has somehow managed to stay truer to itself, which makes it an overall better experience for the visitors.



We enjoyed our day trips to small towns much more than the cities but still in sure we got the tourist view. I would love to go back and explore more.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> We enjoyed our day trips to small towns much more than the cities but still in sure we got the tourist view. I would love to go back and explore more.



When i went back home to see my family the last time we met a couple of Americans who were spending 6mo in my hometown. They had decided to retire in Italy but they were unsure where exactly, so they picked 4 city and were spending 6mo in each, for a total of two years. 

After these 2 years they intended to pick their final retirement location. I thought that it was a bit extravagant, but a very scientific approach to the problem!

The funny thing is that In the few days we were there, we met this couple at least 10 times, in different cafes, restaurants, ice cream parlors etc! My hometown is not THAT small. That's why at some point we engaged in a conversation. They were from Dc, which made it even stranger, if possible.


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> When i went back home to see my family the last time we met a couple of Americans who were spending 6mo in my hometown. They had decided to retire in Italy but they were unsure where exactly, so they picked 4 city and were spending 6mo in each, for a total of two years.
> 
> After these 2 years they intended to pick their final retirement location. I thought that it was a bit extravagant, but a very scientific approach to the problem!
> 
> The funny thing is that In the few days we were there, we met this couple at least 10 times, in different cafes, restaurants, ice cream parlors etc! My hometown is not THAT small. That's why at some point we engaged in a conversation. They were from Dc, which made it even stranger, if possible.



Hmmmm... very interesting. I will have to remember that I'm a few years.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> How interesting. We were actually shocked at how mediocre the food was in Florence. We tried everywhere from little restaurants recommended as "gems", modern and "hip" eateries as well as fine dining establishments. It all seemed very bland and simple. The main differences among the places were in the decor! We only found one really good restaurant, and that was when we were finally fed up on our last day in Florence and asked the concierge for a recommendation in a different way. My husband asked if he was taking his own friends out for a great meal, where would he go. He directed us to the South(?) side of the river (away from the Hermes, Chanel etc shopping area) and we had an excellent meal finally. I think I might be spoiled, because my hometown of Seattle has quite good, very fresh and creative food. I did notice that the eggs in Florence are amazing, golden colored yolks and extremely flavorful, but that's about all I can say. The only place in Europe where the food has actually been better than expectations so far is Turkey, where the food is completely sensational. Even the food at Starbucks in Turkey is creative, fresh and mouth-watering! Though I did get E. coli O157:H7!


The first time I traveled to Europe was an overnight trip to Vienna.   
In the evening of my first day I was at a conference where the moderator noted that the guy who was the focus of the conference (deceased) could never eat in public.  My stomach rumbled in empathy.  That was the prelude to getting sufficiently sick that a doc had to be called to the hotel during the night.  He gave me some form of charcoal.  

Two things probably contributed to being sick:  During the flight (not a U.S. carrier) the attendant passed out and refilled cups of coffee with her index finger on the rim.  Also, when we  initially ate in Vienna, I asked for ice water. 
The result was that I had to miss the whole first full day of the conference.  I was told by someone that the water I drank probably came from another country (which was specified -- to my amusement and of course, complete disbelief).      
I learned the hard way to drink only bottled water.   
You got a nasty bug, Nicole.   How was it treated?


----------



## EmileH

Ok I am waiting for my flight to board.., second pope story. I went to Rome with a former boyfriend probably 10 years ago. He liked the eating and drinking not the getting up to go to museums part.  After a few days of that I finally insisted that we were going to see the Vatican. So we went. And we were told by the staff that it was closed but to come back at 4. So we did. And there was a line. So we got in the line. After a while we noticed that people were holding tickets. So we asked the young nuns in front of us what the line was for and if we needed a ticket. They smiled and handed us tickets. I can be dense at times. I'll warn you. I could see it was a mass. But I thought if this is the only way to see the Vatican we are going to mass. So as we are waiting my bf said to me Ang, who do you think is saying the mass? And I said I don't know. I looked at the tickets. I said some guy named Giovani Paolo. My bf was cracking up. He said who is the pastor of this church? And then bells went off. And we went in to be seated two rows back as John Paul II said the mass. It was a celebration for the university of Rome. I told you I can be dense. But it was a wonderful memory. We were literally 5-10 feet from him.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Yes, in Florence the restaurants we found across the bridge were higher quality/taste than in the shopping/sights area.
> 
> Turkey had some amazing seafood away from the restaurant strips where the waiters called out. One rooftop restaurant had stunning views of the mosque and Hagia Sophia. And places with giant trays of baklava. I had a delicious meal at a restaurant in the main square in Prague, and a 7-layer chocolate gateau in Vienna that I can still drool over. Cyprus had fantastic food when I lived there, but unfortunately I was a picky eater at the time, and missed out on some, I think.
> 
> My second favourite foodie destination, after France, is India, but the travel time, crowds, noise, pollution etc make it lower on the list overall.
> 
> Mexico is also full of exciting flavours - each region had a different red and/or green salsa - my favourite was in Oaxaca.
> 
> Hmmm...time to start planning my next trip....



Wow.  What amazing travels you have had.   How did you avoid getting sick?  I read that taking some pepto bismal each day of a trip could prevent upset stomach, but I read this in a newspaper so not exactly scientific.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok I am waiting for my flight to board.., second pope story. I went to Rome with a former boyfriend probably 10 years ago. He liked the eating and drinking not the getting up to go to museums part.  After a few days of that I finally insisted that we were going to see the Vatican. So we went. And we were told by the staff that it was closed but to come back at 4. So we did. And there was a line. So we got in the line. After a while we noticed that people were holding tickets. So we asked the young nuns in front of us what the line was for and if we needed a ticket. They smiled and handed us tickets. I can be dense at times. I'll warn you. I could see it was a mass. But I thought if this is the only way to see the Vatican we are going to mass. So as we are waiting my bf said to me Ang, who do you think is saying the mass? And I said I don't know. I looked at the tickets. I said some guy named Giovani Paolo. My bf was cracking up. He said who is the pastor of this church? And then bells went off. And we went in to be seated two rows back as John Paul II said the mass. It was a celebration for the university of Rome. I told you I can be dense. But it was a wonderful memory. We were literally 5-10 feet from him.


I would say those nuns who gifted you tickets deserve a first class ticket to heaven.   What a memory!


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> I would say those nuns who gifted you tickets deserve a first class ticket to heaven.   What a memory!



They were very sweet. 

On plane. Champagne corks popping. Take care ladies. Will report back.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Thank you dear!!
> 
> Since my own house bedrooms are all sealed due to remodeling I went to Hermès store with the worst shoes ever. This pair does not even match my navy blue coat(look like French army coat from World War I LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I honestly wanted to hide my feet the whole time when I was there. [emoji5][emoji5]


That beautiful velvet coat doesn't look particularly WW1 to me unless the inspiration for the design came from an aristocrat that wore a velvet riding jacket.   Whatever, that coat's a beauty.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> I am an introvert by nature. My tendency would be to hide under a rock if i could.
> On the other hand i grew up with a very strong sense of duty and of having to do what is right and what is expected from me, no excuses.
> 
> This helps me to find the strength to overcome my fears to speak up, or to take charge, or take the initiative when i see it is needed, or if i know that's what it is expected from me. An old boss of mine used to say that if his life was at stake, he would have wanted me there to help, because i don't panic, ever. When the stakes are high, and the adrenaline pumps, i get hyper-clarity and hyper-efficiency. I think my parents raised me this way: get things moving and stop whining [emoji1]
> 
> On the other hand, if there is someone else who is taking charge, i am perfectly happy to sit back in the shadow and give into my introvert nature.


I took the Myers-Briggs and found out I was 50 percent introvert and 50 percent extrovert.  Not a typical result.  But when it happens, the person is ultimately classed as an introvert.  I can be an extrovert for a while but then I get tired and fade.  Can't be the life of the party for the whole evening.  Just as well.   Let others shine.


----------



## eagle1002us

weN84 said:


> Just wanted to say that I've enjoyed the chit-chat on personality and travel styles. I wonder how many of you are aware of MBTI and your exact personality types. Not every person fits the exact description for each type but it's good to know what one's strengths/limitations are by knowing ones own personality type. I'm fascinated by it and find it interesting that I tend to befriend certain personality types more than others.  For what it's worth, both DH and I are introverts, him more introverted than I!
> 
> @MadMadCat, I get the sense that you're an ISxx (strong sense of duty). Go look up the MBTI if you're not familiar with it. Also, I enjoy you sharing about Chevy Chase/Friendship Heights ala Rodeo Drive. I used to live in DC and enjoy shopping there although Georgetown was my stomping ground. Am surprised that LV is no longer there, I must say. Then again, I left before City Center was completed.


Maybe that was me that talked about the wannabe Rodeo Drive in Chevy Chase, *@weN84 *(of course I am happy to share the stage with MadCat).   Georgetown in the mid 70's was such a collection of charming shops.   To some degree that was true even in so short a time as a decade ago.   Now it is more shops of national retailers.   Not so much fun.

Are you referring to the Myers-Briggs?  I took that on my own but at some point everyone in the "office" where I worked was asked to take it.  I thought it was a good thing to do.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> I am not sure it wants to be a self help tool (of course anything can be), but rather a tool for dealing with others when one does not have the opportunity to select them by affinity.
> 
> For instance we used the MBTI to give managers "tips" on how to communicate with people, and leverage their strengths while accepting their weaknesses. Not everyone is naturally inclined at adapting to other people's personalities, and this can be of some help.


I liked the MB because I found on book on what  different combinations of traits meant and mine was spot-on.  I would never have gotten such accuracy from a person even if they knew me for 10 years or more!   It was a nice confirmation of personal identity.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> That beautiful velvet coat doesn't look particularly WW1 to me unless the inspiration for the design came from an aristocrat that wore a velvet riding jacket.   Whatever, that coat's a beauty.



Thank you dear! I got the ww1 feeling because of the round buttons/color. [emoji3]my DH explained to me when we received the coat"well you think it feels like a uniform but I have to tell you ww1 French/Canadian army winter coats have two rows of buttons. My grandpa was there as a driver for an officer. " 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I like uniform in general. I think these uniforms prettify men/soldiers. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Genie27

Eagle, in questionable water-supply countries I only drink bottled water, and/or pop or beer. No ice in drinks, or uncooked vegetables or unpeeled fruit. Most restaurants that cater to tourists put a note on their menu if they washed their fruit/veggies in bottled/filtered water, and that was usually safe. 

I've been a victim of motion sickness far more than food related sickness on my travels.


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> Maybe that was me that talked about the wannabe Rodeo Drive in Chevy Chase, *@weN84 *(of course I am happy to share the stage with MadCat).   Georgetown in the mid 70's was such a collection of charming shops.   To some degree that was true even in so short a time as a decade ago.   Now it is more shops of national retailers.   Not so much fun.
> 
> Are you referring to the Myers-Briggs?  I took that on my own but at some point everyone in the "office" where I worked was asked to take it.  I thought it was a good thing to do.



That's correct, it was you. I just agreed to the funny but observant comparison!


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They were very sweet.
> 
> On plane. Champagne corks popping. Take care ladies. Will report back.



Enjoy your trip and good luck with the hunting!


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> The first time I traveled to Europe was an overnight trip to Vienna.
> In the evening of my first day I was at a conference where the moderator noted that the guy who was the focus of the conference (deceased) could never eat in public.  My stomach rumbled in empathy.  That was the prelude to getting sufficiently sick that a doc had to be called to the hotel during the night.  He gave me some form of charcoal.
> 
> Two things probably contributed to being sick:  During the flight (not a U.S. carrier) the attendant passed out and refilled cups of coffee with her index finger on the rim.  Also, when we  initially ate in Vienna, I asked for ice water.
> The result was that I had to miss the whole first full day of the conference.  I was told by someone that the water I drank probably came from another country (which was specified -- to my amusement and of course, complete disbelief).
> I learned the hard way to drink only bottled water.
> You got a nasty bug, Nicole.   How was it treated?



I'd be surprised if it was the water or food in Vienna. Anywhere in Europe the water is absolutely safe. More likely it was something you got on the plane, and sometimes the trip alone (especialy the change of temperature ad time zone) can create disturbancies in our system.

For other countries, as mentioned before, i stay away from anything that has not been cooked, including veggies and fruit. When i was forced to live for extended period of times in countries with bad sanitation i would carry with me food disinfectant to wash fruit and vegetables. Not fun.

I heard that Peptobismol is the worst thing for your stomach btw.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They were very sweet.
> 
> On plane. Champagne corks popping. Take care ladies. Will report back.



Ppup have a great trip. Enjoy your H visits as well as your cooking lessons.  keep us posted! [emoji574]️travel safe in Paris.


----------



## EmileH

Thank you. I am here safely. Getting to Europe is so easy from Boston. Surely this is a good luck sign: my view on the plane included this little Pegasus guy. It's cool and crisp today but clear. So excited to be here.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> I'd be surprised if it was the water or food in Vienna. Anywhere in Europe the water is absolutely safe. More likely it was something you got on the plane, and sometimes the trip alone (especialy the change of temperature ad time zone) can create disturbancies in our system.
> 
> For other countries, as mentioned before, i stay away from anything that has not been cooked, including veggies and fruit. When i was forced to live for extended period of times in countries with bad sanitation i would carry with me food disinfectant to wash fruit and vegetables. Not fun.
> 
> I heard that Peptobismol is the worst thing for your stomach btw.


I agree that the water in Vienna was probably ok.  I think my trouble came from the flight attendant handing out cups of coffee with her finger on the rim of the cup.   These days, I wouldn't even get coffee if it is still true that planes don't have boiled water sufficient to kill germs.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Re Georgetown decline. I went to school there in the late 80s. At that time there were very few decent stores (not that I had any money to spend). There was Georgetown park mall which was recently built with a beautiful Ralph Lauren store and some restaurants. But mostly there were cheap shoe stores along Wisconsin and M. I was always told that the demise of the boutiques resulted after the metro was built. The neighborhood association and one grand dame fought hard to keep the metro and thus in their view the riff raff out of Georgetown. For a long time they would also not allow national chain stores. Traffic into the neighborhood dwindled and most boutiques closed. All that was left were cheap shoe stores. At least allowing the national stores in has improved the situation somewhat. But the lack of a metro stop was a huge mistake.



Agreed 100% about the mistake of not having metro! Georgetown is horribly congested and metro would have helped.

I think its decline at some point was more due to the proliferation of malls and the overall economy. That is now turning around with more people wanting to live in the city and hopefully it will revive it.There is more foot traffic and they even had to extend the size of the sidewalk, by removing the parking lane (albeit temporarely) to accommodate more people safely.

The large mall in M is now closed and is being remodeled, but large chains have taken over most of M st. The increased cost of retail space has kicked out a lot of the smaller traditional retailers. After all, it is the same trend we are seeing in 5th avenue and even Madison ave to a point.

Glad to hear your flight went well! Love the little pegasus! (Of course!)

Enjoy Paris! [emoji173]️


----------



## Mindi B

PbP., have a marvelous time and post when you can so we all can live vicariously!


----------



## Meta

eagle1002us said:


> Maybe that was me that talked about the wannabe Rodeo Drive in Chevy Chase, *@weN84 *(of course I am happy to share the stage with MadCat).   Georgetown in the mid 70's was such a collection of charming shops.   To some degree that was true even in so short a time as a decade ago.   Now it is more shops of national retailers.   Not so much fun.
> 
> Are you referring to the Myers-Briggs?  I took that on my own but at some point everyone in the "office" where I worked was asked to take it.  I thought it was a good thing to do.


Whoops, my bad! Apologies!  Yes, agree that Georgetown is now more of national retailers, not so much small shops. I wonder if Hu's Wear is still around. 

And yes, I was referring to the Myers-Briggs Type Indicator.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> PbP., have a marvelous time and post when you can so we all can live vicariously!



+1


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. I am here safely. Getting to Europe is so easy from Boston. Surely this is a good luck sign: my view on the plane included this little Pegasus guy. It's cool and crisp today but clear. So excited to be here.
> 
> View attachment 3513602



Yeah definitely good sign! What a cute little Pegasus. I love their Pegasus cashmere 140.  [emoji1]


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. I am here safely. Getting to Europe is so easy from Boston. Surely this is a good luck sign: my view on the plane included this little Pegasus guy. It's cool and crisp today but clear. So excited to be here.
> 
> View attachment 3513602


Hope you have a fantastic time in Paris Pbp.  
Stay warm, it has turned really chilly this week.
Hope the "H" gods are with you and you find some lovely treasures.


----------



## EmileH

Thanks everyone for the good wishes. I arrived today and checked in. I usually prefer not to arrive on a Sunday because between the jet lag and the fact that many places are closed on Sundays, in the past I thought it was somewhat of a wasted day. But I read something on the plane that said the Marais is really lively on Sundays. So I decided the Marais was it. I walked to the Marais and then all around the neighborhood. There were families and children out everywhere. There were many musicians out playing in the streets. It was a bit chilly but with a sweater coat and cashmere shawl  I was very comfortable. I went to place de Vosges, visited the apartment where Victor Hugo wrote les miserables and then had a light lunch at a small outdoor terrace. The people there were all locals enjoying their Sunday and I was enjoying them. People here are just so interesting looking and it's not just their clothes. It's their faces and the way they interact with each  other.  
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then I decided that I needed to see the river so I walked all the way along the seine back to my hotel. Sorry my phone went dead so no photos. It was crisp with a few droplets of rain but people were still out enjoying the day. The bouquinistes were all out. I watched the sunset as I walked. It was a bit chilly and windy and I pretended that I lived here and I was waking home to my warm cozy apartment. Heaven.

So if you ever need something to do on a Sunday in Paris think the Marais. I was completely immersed with the locals. I saw no tourists at all. And two French people asked me directions in French. I'm always thrilled when that happens. It feels less and less foreign to me here every time I come.

Interesting tidbit I noticed about my gris tourtourelle bag today. I never noticed before. There is a small piece of sometthing between the two pieces of leather in the back. It's not in the pocket. It's between the two layers of leather. I bought it here so I'm going to show my SA. I suspect it's going to need to stay in Paris for some work. It won't be easy to get out. Does anyone have any experience with this sort of thing? Fortunately there is no permanent mark on the leather. If they can get it out it should be fine. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I'll report back tomorrow. It is going to be a low of 34 with light rain and a frost warning tomorrow morning. I wonder how many people will actually line up in that.


----------



## 911snowball

Pbp, this is so exciting! Thank you for taking us along on your trip and sharing your experiences.


----------



## katekluet

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks everyone for the good wishes. I arrived today and checked in. I usually prefer not to arrive on a Sunday because between the jet lag and the fact that many places are closed on Sundays, in the past I thought it was somewhat of a wasted day. But I read something on the plane that said the Marais is really lively on Sundays. So I decided the Marais was it. I walked to the Marais and then all around the neighborhood. There were families and children out everywhere. There were many musicians out playing in the streets. It was a bit chilly but with a sweater coat and cashmere shawl  I was very comfortable. I went to place de Vosges, visited the apartment where Victor Hugo wrote les miserables and then had a light lunch at a small outdoor terrace. The people there were all locals enjoying their Sunday and I was enjoying them. People here are just so interesting looking and it's not just their clothes. It's their faces and the way they interact with each  other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513882
> View attachment 3513883
> View attachment 3513884
> View attachment 3513885
> 
> 
> Then I decided that I needed to see the river so I walked all the way along the seine back to my hotel. Sorry my phone went dead so no photos. It was crisp with a few droplets of rain but people were still out enjoying the day. The bouquinistes were all out. I watched the sunset as I walked. It was a bit chilly and windy and I pretended that I lived here and I was waking home to my warm cozy apartment. Heaven.
> 
> So if you ever need something to do on a Sunday in Paris think the Marais. I was completely immersed with the locals. I saw no tourists at all. And two French people asked me directions in French. I'm always thrilled when that happens. It feels less and less foreign to me here every time I come.
> 
> Interesting tidbit I noticed about my gris tourtourelle bag today. I never noticed before. There is a small piece of sometthing between the two pieces of leather in the back. It's not in the pocket. It's between the two layers of leather. I bought it here so I'm going to show my SA. I suspect it's going to need to stay in Paris for some work. It won't be easy to get out. Does anyone have any experience with this sort of thing? Fortunately there is no permanent mark on the leather. If they can get it out it should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513902
> 
> 
> I'll report back tomorrow. It is going to be a low of 34 with light rain and a frost warning tomorrow morning. I wonder how many people will actually line up in that.


Really loving hearing your detailed reports of your Parisian adventures!


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks everyone for the good wishes. I arrived today and checked in. I usually prefer not to arrive on a Sunday because between the jet lag and the fact that many places are closed on Sundays, in the past I thought it was somewhat of a wasted day. But I read something on the plane that said the Marais is really lively on Sundays. So I decided the Marais was it. I walked to the Marais and then all around the neighborhood. There were families and children out everywhere. There were many musicians out playing in the streets. It was a bit chilly but with a sweater coat and cashmere shawl  I was very comfortable. I went to place de Vosges, visited the apartment where Victor Hugo wrote les miserables and then had a light lunch at a small outdoor terrace. The people there were all locals enjoying their Sunday and I was enjoying them. People here are just so interesting looking and it's not just their clothes. It's their faces and the way they interact with each  other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513882
> View attachment 3513883
> View attachment 3513884
> View attachment 3513885
> 
> 
> Then I decided that I needed to see the river so I walked all the way along the seine back to my hotel. Sorry my phone went dead so no photos. It was crisp with a few droplets of rain but people were still out enjoying the day. The bouquinistes were all out. I watched the sunset as I walked. It was a bit chilly and windy and I pretended that I lived here and I was waking home to my warm cozy apartment. Heaven.
> 
> So if you ever need something to do on a Sunday in Paris think the Marais. I was completely immersed with the locals. I saw no tourists at all. And two French people asked me directions in French. I'm always thrilled when that happens. It feels less and less foreign to me here every time I come.
> 
> Interesting tidbit I noticed about my gris tourtourelle bag today. I never noticed before. There is a small piece of sometthing between the two pieces of leather in the back. It's not in the pocket. It's between the two layers of leather. I bought it here so I'm going to show my SA. I suspect it's going to need to stay in Paris for some work. It won't be easy to get out. Does anyone have any experience with this sort of thing? Fortunately there is no permanent mark on the leather. If they can get it out it should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513902
> 
> 
> I'll report back tomorrow. It is going to be a low of 34 with light rain and a frost warning tomorrow morning. I wonder how many people will actually line up in that.



Sounds like heaven, PBP. I love the Marais, and Sunday is the perfect day to go. Plus you are off season, I can't imagine better timing. If  your bag needs to stay then they should offer you a replacement  If it's something between the layers, it must have been there the whole time. Maybe the leather is softer now and it became visible? Let us know what they say. Have fun and be safe!


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks everyone for the good wishes. I arrived today and checked in. I usually prefer not to arrive on a Sunday because between the jet lag and the fact that many places are closed on Sundays, in the past I thought it was somewhat of a wasted day. But I read something on the plane that said the Marais is really lively on Sundays. So I decided the Marais was it. I walked to the Marais and then all around the neighborhood. There were families and children out everywhere. There were many musicians out playing in the streets. It was a bit chilly but with a sweater coat and cashmere shawl  I was very comfortable. I went to place de Vosges, visited the apartment where Victor Hugo wrote les miserables and then had a light lunch at a small outdoor terrace. The people there were all locals enjoying their Sunday and I was enjoying them. People here are just so interesting looking and it's not just their clothes. It's their faces and the way they interact with each  other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513882
> View attachment 3513883
> View attachment 3513884
> View attachment 3513885
> 
> 
> Then I decided that I needed to see the river so I walked all the way along the seine back to my hotel. Sorry my phone went dead so no photos. It was crisp with a few droplets of rain but people were still out enjoying the day. The bouquinistes were all out. I watched the sunset as I walked. It was a bit chilly and windy and I pretended that I lived here and I was waking home to my warm cozy apartment. Heaven.
> 
> So if you ever need something to do on a Sunday in Paris think the Marais. I was completely immersed with the locals. I saw no tourists at all. And two French people asked me directions in French. I'm always thrilled when that happens. It feels less and less foreign to me here every time I come.
> 
> Interesting tidbit I noticed about my gris tourtourelle bag today. I never noticed before. There is a small piece of sometthing between the two pieces of leather in the back. It's not in the pocket. It's between the two layers of leather. I bought it here so I'm going to show my SA. I suspect it's going to need to stay in Paris for some work. It won't be easy to get out. Does anyone have any experience with this sort of thing? Fortunately there is no permanent mark on the leather. If they can get it out it should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513902
> 
> 
> I'll report back tomorrow. It is going to be a low of 34 with light rain and a frost warning tomorrow morning. I wonder how many people will actually line up in that.



Lovely report from Paris!

Place des Vosges is a wonderful place, isn't it? It feels magical with its symmetry and its elegant buildings, doesn't it? I always found amusing how Hugo was writing Lea Miserables while being surrounded by exuberant luxury. I guess he cound see them from his window, looking for shelter in the alleys of the Marais.

In which area of Paris are you staying?

It looks like you had a wonderful first day. A great start!


----------



## dharma

cremel said:


> Yeah definitely good sign! What a cute little Pegasus. I love their Pegasus cashmere 140.  [emoji1]


Congrats on your special order, cremel! I hope your wait isn't long!!!


----------



## scarf1

PBP-
Yes, we try to avoid Sunday's as well, but last time we were there on a Sunday- we also went to the Marais!
Looks like a lovely start for your trip- but stay warm... and hope they can fix your bag!


----------



## EmileH

Dharma, They will need to give me a new bag if they want to keep this one. I only brought one bag since the Kelly is perfect for any occasion. I wonder if it was attached to a seam and just came loose with all the walking I have done today. I have no doubt that they will take care of it. I'm moving it around so it doesn't leave an indentation in any one spot.

Madmadcat, I usually stay up near avenue George V/avenue Montaigne area, but I am trying a new hotel that is more central this time. I was tiring of the restaurants in that area and I spent a fair amount of money on taxis because it was a bit of a hike from everything. So far so good. I think I can pretty much walk anywhere I want to go from here. 

Scarf1, that's so funny. You and I are on parallel tracks I think. I'm still so sad that we just missed each other in Paris last year. 

More tomorrow...a teaser: I am going to the mothership and there is some surprise waiting for me. [emoji322] I hope I can sleep! [emoji15]


----------



## Onthego

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Dharma, They will need to give me a new bag if they want to keep this one. I only brought one bag since the Kelly is perfect for any occasion. I wonder if it was attached to a seam and just came loose with all the walking I have done today. I have no doubt that they will take care of it. I'm moving it around so it doesn't leave an indentation in any one spot.
> 
> Madmadcat, I usually stay up near avenue George V/avenue Montaigne area, but I am trying a new hotel that is more central this time. I was tiring of the restaurants in that area and I spent a fair amount of money on taxis because it was a bit of a hike from everything. So far so good. I think I can pretty much walk anywhere I want to go from here.
> 
> Scarf1, that's so funny. You and I are on parallel tracks I think. I'm still so sad that we just missed each other in Paris last year.
> 
> More tomorrow...a teaser: I am going to the mothership and there is some surprise waiting for me. [emoji322] I hope I can sleep! [emoji15]


PP this is spectacular. You giving us the minute by minute details is fantastic. Love the pictures. I dragged my husband to Place de Vosges last time not knowing what we would find. Loved it. Yes, it is the perfect thing to do on Sunday.
My fingers are crossed for you at FSH, but I have no doubt you have it all under control. I am in awe of your travel fortitude and determination. Your Carpe Diem. Okay very cliche, but may the force be with you.


----------



## Kyokei

PBP, enjoy your holiday!!!

I love the conversation about MBTI! I've taken the test a couple of times myself and always get either ENTP or ENTJ. When I was younger, I used to get ENTP more often, but more recently I often get ENTJ.... hmm.

I ended up buying some fine jewelry at Hermes on Friday: a rose gold ring and a Farandole necklace. I won't be able to go for a couple of weeks because of real life issues I need to deal with over the next month.


----------



## EmileH

Thank you Kyokei. Sending you good thoughts. Whatever the issues I have no doubt that you can handle them. I love your new jewelry. Which size farandole did you pick?


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you Kyokei. Sending you good thoughts. Whatever the issues I have no doubt that you can handle them. I love your new jewelry. Which size farandole did you pick?



Thank you very much. I will be sure to hit H once it's all over and get a little something to celebrate making it through. Maybe a pair of shoes? I saw two beautiful shoes in the new shoe salon on Friday but they once again did not have my size... And another pair of knee high boots but the heel was a bit too short.

I picked the 120. The 160 was far too long on me (but might have been my pick if I were taller) and I liked the 80 as a choker but the 120 gave me more freedom for different styles: a choker plus a necklace, wrapped around 3x as a choker, etc.


----------



## EmileH

I just saw your question about how to wear your farandole with a scarf. My general formula is if the scarf is tied long I wear the necklace doubled and short. If the scarf is tied in a shorter knot then I wear the farandole long. Otherwise it gets lost behind the scarf. The other thing that always works is a bias fold of a 140 or even a 90 not tied but draped and the necklace long. And 70s look great with the farandole too. I really like the lariat way to wear it too. And finally look at myh's way to weave a twilly through it for summer. It's very fun.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Thank you very much. I will be sure to hit H once it's all over and get a little something to celebrate making it through. Maybe a pair of shoes? I saw two beautiful shoes in the new shoe salon on Friday but they once again did not have my size... And another pair of knee high boots but the heel was a bit too short.
> 
> I picked the 120. The 160 was far too long on me (but might have been my pick if I were taller) and I liked the 80 as a choker but the 120 gave me more freedom for different styles: a choker plus a necklace, wrapped around 3x as a choker, etc.



I picked the 120 too. I thought it was the most versatile. I like how bababebi wears her 160 doubled and long. I might consider getting a separate 80 one day to get a long layered look. I love long necklaces. But that's a few steps down on my ongoing wishlist.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I picked the 120 too. I thought it was the most versatile. I like how bababebi wears her 160 doubled and long. I might consider getting a separate 80 one day to get a long layered look. I love long necklaces. But that's a few steps down on my ongoing wishlist.



I plan to layer it for now with my Parade at times but considered getting a 80 in the future as well. But there are other things higher up on my wishlish as well.... and the wishlist keeps growing. I'd say it's more of a vague plan than anything else.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> I plan to layer it for now with my Parade at times but considered getting a 80 in the future as well. But there are other things higher up on my wishlish as well.... and the wishlist keeps growing. I'd say it's more of a vague plan than anything else.



Heehee. Mine is an actual spreadsheet with check marks. [emoji23]


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Heehee. Mine is an actual spreadsheet with check marks. [emoji23]



I'd love to hear some of the things on it!

I too have different spreadsheet wishlists: a priority wishlist, a in the future wishlist, and a possibly someday wishlist. Everything I like goes into those categories but they aren't certain since sometimes I see something at the store I like that I wasn't planning on. Like the rose gold ring.

I also keep lists of my bags, shoes, scarves (including artist and backstory from H.com) and fragrances.  And have a separate fragrance wishlist.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Dharma, They will need to give me a new bag if they want to keep this one. I only brought one bag since the Kelly is perfect for any occasion. I wonder if it was attached to a seam and just came loose with all the walking I have done today. I have no doubt that they will take care of it. I'm moving it around so it doesn't leave an indentation in any one spot.
> 
> Madmadcat, I usually stay up near avenue George V/avenue Montaigne area, but I am trying a new hotel that is more central this time. I was tiring of the restaurants in that area and I spent a fair amount of money on taxis because it was a bit of a hike from everything. So far so good. I think I can pretty much walk anywhere I want to go from here.
> 
> Scarf1, that's so funny. You and I are on parallel tracks I think. I'm still so sad that we just missed each other in Paris last year.
> 
> More tomorrow...a teaser: I am going to the mothership and there is some surprise waiting for me. [emoji322] I hope I can sleep! [emoji15]


Oh yes! Hope so !cant wait to see your surprise(s)!


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks everyone for the good wishes. I arrived today and checked in. I usually prefer not to arrive on a Sunday because between the jet lag and the fact that many places are closed on Sundays, in the past I thought it was somewhat of a wasted day. But I read something on the plane that said the Marais is really lively on Sundays. So I decided the Marais was it. I walked to the Marais and then all around the neighborhood. There were families and children out everywhere. There were many musicians out playing in the streets. It was a bit chilly but with a sweater coat and cashmere shawl  I was very comfortable. I went to place de Vosges, visited the apartment where Victor Hugo wrote les miserables and then had a light lunch at a small outdoor terrace. The people there were all locals enjoying their Sunday and I was enjoying them. People here are just so interesting looking and it's not just their clothes. It's their faces and the way they interact with each  other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513882
> View attachment 3513883
> View attachment 3513884
> View attachment 3513885
> 
> 
> Then I decided that I needed to see the river so I walked all the way along the seine back to my hotel. Sorry my phone went dead so no photos. It was crisp with a few droplets of rain but people were still out enjoying the day. The bouquinistes were all out. I watched the sunset as I walked. It was a bit chilly and windy and I pretended that I lived here and I was waking home to my warm cozy apartment. Heaven.
> 
> So if you ever need something to do on a Sunday in Paris think the Marais. I was completely immersed with the locals. I saw no tourists at all. And two French people asked me directions in French. I'm always thrilled when that happens. It feels less and less foreign to me here every time I come.
> 
> Interesting tidbit I noticed about my gris tourtourelle bag today. I never noticed before. There is a small piece of sometthing between the two pieces of leather in the back. It's not in the pocket. It's between the two layers of leather. I bought it here so I'm going to show my SA. I suspect it's going to need to stay in Paris for some work. It won't be easy to get out. Does anyone have any experience with this sort of thing? Fortunately there is no permanent mark on the leather. If they can get it out it should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513902
> 
> 
> I'll report back tomorrow. It is going to be a low of 34 with light rain and a frost warning tomorrow morning. I wonder how many people will actually line up in that.



I'm lurking and living vicariously, I hope you have a fabulous time and if Ms Gris T needs to stay for a restorative visit in Paris I hope they give you an appropriate substitute


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks everyone for the good wishes. I arrived today and checked in. I usually prefer not to arrive on a Sunday because between the jet lag and the fact that many places are closed on Sundays, in the past I thought it was somewhat of a wasted day. But I read something on the plane that said the Marais is really lively on Sundays. So I decided the Marais was it. I walked to the Marais and then all around the neighborhood. There were families and children out everywhere. There were many musicians out playing in the streets. It was a bit chilly but with a sweater coat and cashmere shawl  I was very comfortable. I went to place de Vosges, visited the apartment where Victor Hugo wrote les miserables and then had a light lunch at a small outdoor terrace. The people there were all locals enjoying their Sunday and I was enjoying them. People here are just so interesting looking and it's not just their clothes. It's their faces and the way they interact with each  other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513882
> View attachment 3513883
> View attachment 3513884
> View attachment 3513885
> 
> 
> Then I decided that I needed to see the river so I walked all the way along the seine back to my hotel. Sorry my phone went dead so no photos. It was crisp with a few droplets of rain but people were still out enjoying the day. The bouquinistes were all out. I watched the sunset as I walked. It was a bit chilly and windy and I pretended that I lived here and I was waking home to my warm cozy apartment. Heaven.
> 
> So if you ever need something to do on a Sunday in Paris think the Marais. I was completely immersed with the locals. I saw no tourists at all. And two French people asked me directions in French. I'm always thrilled when that happens. It feels less and less foreign to me here every time I come.
> 
> Interesting tidbit I noticed about my gris tourtourelle bag today. I never noticed before. There is a small piece of sometthing between the two pieces of leather in the back. It's not in the pocket. It's between the two layers of leather. I bought it here so I'm going to show my SA. I suspect it's going to need to stay in Paris for some work. It won't be easy to get out. Does anyone have any experience with this sort of thing? Fortunately there is no permanent mark on the leather. If they can get it out it should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513902
> 
> 
> I'll report back tomorrow. It is going to be a low of 34 with light rain and a frost warning tomorrow morning. I wonder how many people will actually line up in that.



Thanks for the beautiful pictures [emoji4].  Hope you are enjoying yourself.  Keep warm!  My push notifications are not working again so I randomly check threads.  I know I missed a lot of great posts


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks everyone for the good wishes. I arrived today and checked in. I usually prefer not to arrive on a Sunday because between the jet lag and the fact that many places are closed on Sundays, in the past I thought it was somewhat of a wasted day. But I read something on the plane that said the Marais is really lively on Sundays. So I decided the Marais was it. I walked to the Marais and then all around the neighborhood. There were families and children out everywhere. There were many musicians out playing in the streets. It was a bit chilly but with a sweater coat and cashmere shawl  I was very comfortable. I went to place de Vosges, visited the apartment where Victor Hugo wrote les miserables and then had a light lunch at a small outdoor terrace. The people there were all locals enjoying their Sunday and I was enjoying them. People here are just so interesting looking and it's not just their clothes. It's their faces and the way they interact with each  other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513882
> View attachment 3513883
> View attachment 3513884
> View attachment 3513885
> 
> 
> Then I decided that I needed to see the river so I walked all the way along the seine back to my hotel. Sorry my phone went dead so no photos. It was crisp with a few droplets of rain but people were still out enjoying the day. The bouquinistes were all out. I watched the sunset as I walked. It was a bit chilly and windy and I pretended that I lived here and I was waking home to my warm cozy apartment. Heaven.
> 
> So if you ever need something to do on a Sunday in Paris think the Marais. I was completely immersed with the locals. I saw no tourists at all. And two French people asked me directions in French. I'm always thrilled when that happens. It feels less and less foreign to me here every time I come.
> 
> Interesting tidbit I noticed about my gris tourtourelle bag today. I never noticed before. There is a small piece of sometthing between the two pieces of leather in the back. It's not in the pocket. It's between the two layers of leather. I bought it here so I'm going to show my SA. I suspect it's going to need to stay in Paris for some work. It won't be easy to get out. Does anyone have any experience with this sort of thing? Fortunately there is no permanent mark on the leather. If they can get it out it should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513902
> 
> 
> I'll report back tomorrow. It is going to be a low of 34 with light rain and a frost warning tomorrow morning. I wonder how many people will actually line up in that.



Also lurking and loving the reports of your adventures.  Please keep them coming.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Dharma, They will need to give me a new bag if they want to keep this one. I only brought one bag since the Kelly is perfect for any occasion. I wonder if it was attached to a seam and just came loose with all the walking I have done today. I have no doubt that they will take care of it. I'm moving it around so it doesn't leave an indentation in any one spot.
> 
> Madmadcat, I usually stay up near avenue George V/avenue Montaigne area, but I am trying a new hotel that is more central this time. I was tiring of the restaurants in that area and I spent a fair amount of money on taxis because it was a bit of a hike from everything. So far so good. I think I can pretty much walk anywhere I want to go from here.
> 
> Scarf1, that's so funny. You and I are on parallel tracks I think. I'm still so sad that we just missed each other in Paris last year.
> 
> More tomorrow...a teaser: I am going to the mothership and there is some surprise waiting for me. [emoji322] I hope I can sleep! [emoji15]




Omg you already know that you'll have a surprise when you get to fsh?! That's so exciting!!

I usually stay around the Opera, and i love how close to everything it is. 

I am loving your trip stories, please continue[emoji4]

Have fun tomorrow!


----------



## momasaurus

Kyokei said:


> Thank you very much. I will be sure to hit H once it's all over and get a little something to celebrate making it through. Maybe a pair of shoes? I saw two beautiful shoes in the new shoe salon on Friday but they once again did not have my size... And another pair of knee high boots but the heel was a bit too short.
> 
> I picked the 120. The 160 was far too long on me (but might have been my pick if I were taller) and I liked the 80 as a choker but the 120 gave me more freedom for different styles: a choker plus a necklace, wrapped around 3x as a choker, etc.


You can also wrap it around your wrist. several times Give it a try--it looks pretty cool, I think.


----------



## gracekelly

Kyokei said:


> I plan to layer it for now with my Parade at times but considered getting a 80 in the future as well. But there are other things higher up on my wishlish as well.... and the wishlist keeps growing. I'd say it's more of a vague plan than anything else.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Heehee. Mine is an actual spreadsheet with check marks. [emoji23]





Kyokei said:


> I'd love to hear some of the things on it!
> 
> I too have different spreadsheet wishlists: a priority wishlist, a in the future wishlist, and a possibly someday wishlist. Everything I like goes into those categories but they aren't certain since sometimes I see something at the store I like that I wasn't planning on. Like the rose gold ring.
> 
> I also keep lists of my bags, shoes, scarves (including artist and backstory from H.com) and fragrances.  And have a separate fragrance wishlist.



I think the most efficient thing for you ladies to do is make up an Excel spreadsheet and upload it to your mobile devices so that you can keep things constantly updated and avoid making duplicate purchases and make sure you upload the updates to tPF  

PbP sounds like your trip is off to a great start and the pix are great!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks everyone for the good wishes. I arrived today and checked in. I usually prefer not to arrive on a Sunday because between the jet lag and the fact that many places are closed on Sundays, in the past I thought it was somewhat of a wasted day. But I read something on the plane that said the Marais is really lively on Sundays. So I decided the Marais was it. I walked to the Marais and then all around the neighborhood. There were families and children out everywhere. There were many musicians out playing in the streets. It was a bit chilly but with a sweater coat and cashmere shawl  I was very comfortable. I went to place de Vosges, visited the apartment where Victor Hugo wrote les miserables and then had a light lunch at a small outdoor terrace. The people there were all locals enjoying their Sunday and I was enjoying them. People here are just so interesting looking and it's not just their clothes. It's their faces and the way they interact with each  other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513882
> View attachment 3513883
> View attachment 3513884
> View attachment 3513885
> 
> 
> Then I decided that I needed to see the river so I walked all the way along the seine back to my hotel. Sorry my phone went dead so no photos. It was crisp with a few droplets of rain but people were still out enjoying the day. The bouquinistes were all out. I watched the sunset as I walked. It was a bit chilly and windy and I pretended that I lived here and I was waking home to my warm cozy apartment. Heaven.
> 
> So if you ever need something to do on a Sunday in Paris think the Marais. I was completely immersed with the locals. I saw no tourists at all. And two French people asked me directions in French. I'm always thrilled when that happens. It feels less and less foreign to me here every time I come.
> 
> Interesting tidbit I noticed about my gris tourtourelle bag today. I never noticed before. There is a small piece of sometthing between the two pieces of leather in the back. It's not in the pocket. It's between the two layers of leather. I bought it here so I'm going to show my SA. I suspect it's going to need to stay in Paris for some work. It won't be easy to get out. Does anyone have any experience with this sort of thing? Fortunately there is no permanent mark on the leather. If they can get it out it should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513902
> 
> 
> I'll report back tomorrow. It is going to be a low of 34 with light rain and a frost warning tomorrow morning. I wonder how many people will actually line up in that.


It looks like your Gris T has a zit.    What a wonderful day you had.   Your comment that the faces of people and their interaction was splendid to watch made me understand why Dumas focused on facial expressions for a few HS, Les Parisians, for example.


----------



## cremel

Dharma thank you!! I wish the bag cones tomorrow!


----------



## cremel

Ppup thank you so much for sharing this wonderful Sunday tour you did. It's sounds relaxing and enjoyable.  As for the bag sorry to hear that. I am also very surprised that the bag was not examined more carefully before it went out of the door. Hopefully they could fix it without damage or better yet give you a brand new replacement for good. [emoji3]

Hmm what could be the big surprise... cannot wait to hear!!!


----------



## cremel

Kyokei hope things all work out for you soon. Best wishes Kyokei. I also have the same necklace. I usually do double round. It's a 120. If I do a single round it hits my desk all the time.


----------



## cremel

My push notifications don't work any more. I reinstalled this app three times already. This is annoying.


----------



## EmileH

Hi ladies. Day two from Paris and it was a very orange day. But warning: I don't meet with my leathergoods SA until later in the week. 

It was cold and rainy this morning but I had a delightful breakfast by the fireplace at the hotel in a comfy leather wing chair. 

I had a few hours in the morning so I went to Chanel. I browsed the ready to wear and shoes. There are one or two possibilities in shoes. But I'm being cautious with my purchases. I also wanted a few brooches in smaller sizes to cluster with my other brioches. The selection at home was dismal. I found one in silver and one in gold. I believe that costume jewelry and shoes are the only bargains left at Chanel by the way. I asked to see the cruise jacket and they would not show it until the 14th. It seems like they have it but won't show it and my regular SA was not present today.







I had lunch at laduree. A lovely croque msr and macarons for dessert. I know. I'm boring. But these are the flavors that I wanted. 






Main event of the day: the mothership. I browsed a bit. No scarves grabbed me. Thank goodness. There was some beautiful ready to wear. My leather skirt is completely sold out but I will live without it. (Overall the store was less crowded than in the past. I believe part of that was the off season. Part of it was getting rid of the line. I saw one or two people hanging around looking at their phones. Perhaps there were so few because the weather was bad this morning. Overall I found the store atmosphere to be serene.)




I went to meet my lovely fine jewelry SA. I had reserved a few pieces over the summer. First she had a surprise. I had a super special private tour of the museum. I had been once before but I saw completely different things and learned a lot. Among the highlights: the original bride de gala, the magic umbrella, the paperoles carriage. 

Then back downstairs to try my jewelry.


----------



## EmileH

So I had reserved three pieces, all in rose gold. A farandole 120. I wear my silver one to death. This one is more delicate than the silver but no less beautiful. But I also fell in love with the filet d'or necklace. So I bought one long and one short necklace and a pair of farandole dangling earrings. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Then I tried in some other things for my next trip and chose a bracelet and ring but I'll leave my choices for next time.

The museum curator, my SA and I were talking about Philippe Dumas a bit. I have a scarf on les amazones which he designed. He is a grandson of Emile Hermes who started the museum collection and I learned that he illustrates children books. And.. he painted the murals on the second floor of the store himself. There is a lovely story behind the mural. Here is a photo of a little girl in the mural. It really reminds me of my scarf which is even more special to me now.




This evening I took a walk and had a lovely steak frites followed by millefeuille at cafe de La paix. 






And now I have to head to bed because I have to get up very early for my day trip tomorrow. 

Bonne nuit.


----------



## meridian

So happy to read that you're having a great time. And thank you for the pictures and giving us a virtual tag along. Your purchases are beautiful, love the delicate necklaces. Enjoy your day trip tomorrow [emoji4]


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies. Day two from Paris and it was a very orange day. But warning: I don't meet with my leathergoods SA until later in the week.
> 
> It was cold and rainy this morning but I had a delightful breakfast by the fireplace at the hotel in a comfy leather wing chair.
> 
> I had a few hours in the morning so I went to Chanel. I browsed the ready to wear and shoes. There are one or two possibilities in shoes. But I'm being cautious with my purchases. I also wanted a few brooches in smaller sizes to cluster with my other brioches. The selection at home was dismal. I found one in silver and one in gold. I believe that costume jewelry and shoes are the only bargains left at Chanel by the way. I asked to see the cruise jacket and they would not show it until the 14th. It seems like they have it but won't show it and my regular SA was not present today.
> 
> View attachment 3514849
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514848
> 
> 
> I had lunch at laduree. A lovely croque msr and macarons for dessert. I know. I'm boring. But these are the flavors that I wanted.
> 
> View attachment 3514850
> View attachment 3514851
> View attachment 3514852
> 
> 
> Main event of the day: the mothership. I browsed a bit. No scarves grabbed me. Thank goodness. There was some beautiful ready to wear. My leather skirt is completely sold out but I will live without it. (Overall the store was less crowded than in the past. I believe part of that was the off season. Part of it was getting rid of the line. I saw one or two people hanging around looking at their phones. Perhaps there were so few because the weather was bad this morning. Overall I found the store atmosphere to be serene.)
> 
> View attachment 3514854
> 
> 
> I went to meet my lovely fine jewelry SA. I had reserved a few pieces over the summer. First she had a surprise. I had a super special private tour of the museum. I had been once before but I saw completely different things and learned a lot. Among the highlights: the original bride de gala, the magic umbrella, the paperoles carriage.
> 
> Then back downstairs to try my jewelry.
> View attachment 3514855


Wow! Lucky you on the tour.
Interesting presentation of the croque msr.  By the way,what time did you arrive at FSH? Did you get right in?


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So I had reserved three pieces, all in rose gold. A farandole 120. I wear my silver one to death. This one is more delicate than the silver but no less beautiful. But I also fell in love with the filet d'or necklace. So I bought one long and one short necklace and a pair of farandole dangling earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514863
> View attachment 3514864
> 
> 
> Then I tried in some other things for my next trip and chose a bracelet and ring but I'll leave my choices for next time.
> 
> The museum curator, my SA and I were talking about Philippe Dumas a bit. I have a scarf on les amazones which he designed. He is a grandson of Emile Hermes who started the museum collection and I learned that he illustrates children books. And.. he painted the murals on the second floor of the store himself. There is a lovely story behind the mural. Here is a photo of a little girl in the mural. It really reminds me of my scarf which is even more special to me now.
> 
> View attachment 3514868
> 
> 
> This evening I took a walk and had a lovely steak frites followed by millefeuille at cafe de La paix.
> 
> View attachment 3514869
> View attachment 3514870
> View attachment 3514871
> 
> 
> And now I have to head to bed because I have to get up very early for my day trip tomorrow.
> 
> Bonne nuit.


Beautiful jewelry! Thought of your scarf as soon as I saw the pic and before I read your text! And the food! Sigh!
Keep up the travelogue!


----------



## EmileH

I arrived at 1:30. Walked right in. 

Thank you!


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So I had reserved three pieces, all in rose gold. A farandole 120. I wear my silver one to death. This one is more delicate than the silver but no less beautiful. But I also fell in love with the filet d'or necklace. So I bought one long and one short necklace and a pair of farandole dangling earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514863
> View attachment 3514864
> 
> 
> Then I tried in some other things for my next trip and chose a bracelet and ring but I'll leave my choices for next time.
> 
> The museum curator, my SA and I were talking about Philippe Dumas a bit. I have a scarf on les amazones which he designed. He is a grandson of Emile Hermes who started the museum collection and I learned that he illustrates children books. And.. he painted the murals on the second floor of the store himself. There is a lovely story behind the mural. Here is a photo of a little girl in the mural. It really reminds me of my scarf which is even more special to me now.
> 
> View attachment 3514868
> 
> 
> This evening I took a walk and had a lovely steak frites followed by millefeuille at cafe de La paix.
> 
> View attachment 3514869
> View attachment 3514870
> View attachment 3514871
> 
> 
> And now I have to head to bed because I have to get up very early for my day trip tomorrow.
> 
> Bonne nuit.



Oh such a beautiful experience and purchases. These rose gold pieces are very special.

That croque monsieur looks so yummy! I totally agree with you, sometimes one needs some simple, comfort food, and that's certainly one of the most sublime form of comfort food!

Have fun in your day trip!


----------



## cremel

Dear Ppup!! It's a wonderful day!!! Beautiful jewelry pieces, delicious food, incredibly nice surprise for the tour!! Wow! Thanks for sharing and congrats on the fabulous new additions from both Chanel and H! Landuree!!! Love love their macarons and their hot chocolate. 

Do they always require people to work with different SAs? For jewelry and leather goods?


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Dear Ppup!! It's a wonderful day!!! Beautiful jewelry pieces, delicious food, incredibly nice surprise for the tour!! Wow! Thanks for sharing and congrats on the fabulous new additions from both Chanel and H! Landuree!!! Love love their macarons and their hot chocolate.
> 
> Do they always require people to work with different SAs? For jewelry and leather goods?



Yes, the SAs at FSH are all specialized: costume jewelry, scarves, ready to wear, leather goods, home goods, shoes, fine jewelry and even belts are separate. But you can pay all at once. I have bonded with both a jewelry and a leather goods SA over the past few years.


----------



## gracekelly

PbP, beautiful choices!  I had seen the bow and really thought hard about it.  It will be great with your jackets!  The black is perfect for the Paris Rome and the Cruise.  The food.....OK not counting any calories, but  think my pants just got tighter looking at the pictures.  Take me to my treadmill!  Have a wonderful day trip tomorrow!

The museum was a real treat!


----------



## Cordeliere

Loving the stories and pictures.   Your rose gold is very special as are the broaches.   And what a treat to tour the museum.   The food pics look yummy and breakfast by the fireplace in a leather chair sounds so cozy.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> Agreed 100% about the mistake of not having metro! Georgetown is horribly congested and metro would have helped.
> 
> I think its decline at some point was more due to the proliferation of malls and the overall economy. That is now turning around with more people wanting to live in the city and hopefully it will revive it.There is more foot traffic and they even had to extend the size of the sidewalk, by removing the parking lane (albeit temporarely) to accommodate more people safely.
> 
> The large mall in M is now closed and is being remodeled, but large chains have taken over most of M st. The increased cost of retail space has kicked out a lot of the smaller traditional retailers. After all, it is the same trend we are seeing in 5th avenue and even Madison ave to a point.
> 
> Glad to hear your flight went well! Love the little pegasus! (Of course!)
> 
> Enjoy Paris! [emoji173]️


The mall at Pentagon City used to be a happening place for tour groups since it had fairly easy subway access.  My guess is that it is not anymore.  Haven't been to Tyson's corner on the Metro's silver line yet. (We drive if we go and we don't go there much.  Easier to buy on-line).
Anybody used the Silver Line to Tyson's yet?  
It is unfortunate that the national retailers are crowding out the book stores, small antique stores, and other diverse shops characteristic of neighborhood strip malls in the DC area.  A lively area is the Bethesda triangle -- Barnes & Noble, Mon Ami Gabi French restaurant (very nice), theaters, other restaurants, etc.  I noticed that the block or two that comprises this area had holiday lights on the small trees that edge the sidewalk.   It's cheerful and the area doesn't have vacant stores.


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So I had reserved three pieces, all in rose gold. A farandole 120. I wear my silver one to death. This one is more delicate than the silver but no less beautiful. But I also fell in love with the filet d'or necklace. So I bought one long and one short necklace and a pair of farandole dangling earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514863
> View attachment 3514864
> 
> 
> Then I tried in some other things for my next trip and chose a bracelet and ring but I'll leave my choices for next time.
> 
> The museum curator, my SA and I were talking about Philippe Dumas a bit. I have a scarf on les amazones which he designed. He is a grandson of Emile Hermes who started the museum collection and I learned that he illustrates children books. And.. he painted the murals on the second floor of the store himself. There is a lovely story behind the mural. Here is a photo of a little girl in the mural. It really reminds me of my scarf which is even more special to me now.
> 
> View attachment 3514868
> 
> 
> This evening I took a walk and had a lovely steak frites followed by millefeuille at cafe de La paix.
> 
> View attachment 3514869
> View attachment 3514870
> View attachment 3514871
> 
> 
> And now I have to head to bed because I have to get up very early for my day trip tomorrow.
> 
> Bonne nuit.


Thank you for all the lovely photos- you are really making me wish we were going to Paris over the holidays! Congrats on your lovely jewelry additions- enjoy your day trip tomorrow, and please continue the travelogue. Will be watching for your leather goods at the end of the week


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies. Day two from Paris and it was a very orange day. But warning: I don't meet with my leathergoods SA until later in the week.
> 
> It was cold and rainy this morning but I had a delightful breakfast by the fireplace at the hotel in a comfy leather wing chair.
> 
> I had a few hours in the morning so I went to Chanel. I browsed the ready to wear and shoes. There are one or two possibilities in shoes. But I'm being cautious with my purchases. I also wanted a few brooches in smaller sizes to cluster with my other brioches. The selection at home was dismal. I found one in silver and one in gold. I believe that costume jewelry and shoes are the only bargains left at Chanel by the way. I asked to see the cruise jacket and they would not show it until the 14th. It seems like they have it but won't show it and my regular SA was not present today.
> 
> View attachment 3514849
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514848
> 
> 
> I had lunch at laduree. A lovely croque msr and macarons for dessert. I know. I'm boring. But these are the flavors that I wanted.
> 
> View attachment 3514850
> View attachment 3514851
> View attachment 3514852
> 
> 
> Main event of the day: the mothership. I browsed a bit. No scarves grabbed me. Thank goodness. There was some beautiful ready to wear. My leather skirt is completely sold out but I will live without it. (Overall the store was less crowded than in the past. I believe part of that was the off season. Part of it was getting rid of the line. I saw one or two people hanging around looking at their phones. Perhaps there were so few because the weather was bad this morning. Overall I found the store atmosphere to be serene.)
> 
> View attachment 3514854
> 
> 
> I went to meet my lovely fine jewelry SA. I had reserved a few pieces over the summer. First she had a surprise. I had a super special private tour of the museum. I had been once before but I saw completely different things and learned a lot. Among the highlights: the original bride de gala, the magic umbrella, the paperoles carriage.
> 
> Then back downstairs to try my jewelry.
> View attachment 3514855


I told you it was going to be the museum, LOL. So happy for you!! Thank you for sharing with us - I am loving this, and all the pix!!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> PbP, beautiful choices!  I had seen the bow and really thought hard about it.  It will be great with your jackets!  The black is perfect for the Paris Rome and the Cruise.  The food.....OK not counting any calories, but  think my pants just got tighter looking at the pictures.  Take me to my treadmill!  Have a wonderful day trip tomorrow!
> 
> The museum was a real treat!



Thank you! The black and crystal cc is very small. I can cluster with my others on my coat. I thought the bow would be good to cluster or on its own especially on my Salzburg jacket. I am still looking for A very small gold tone but the one they had was too expensive. 800! Will try Montaigne. Boots are 30% off but I must see how much damage I do at hermes first. 

There are no calories or cholesterol in France. Actually I usually lose weight from walking so much.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> I told you it was going to be the museum, LOL. So happy for you!! Thank you for sharing with us - I am loving this, and all the pix!!



Yes, you were right! My sweet SA was a bit disappointed that I had been but I still really enjoyed it and learned a lot. 

Thanks everyone for sharing my fun. Will wrote more today. I'm headed on a long day trip. Something I have never done before.


----------



## MadMadCat

Have fun!! Looking forward to your tales!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes, you were right! My sweet SA was a bit disappointed that I had been but I still really enjoyed it and learned a lot.
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing my fun. Will wrote more today. I'm headed on a long day trip. Something I have never done before.


Marvelous trip and travelogue.   Keep it up!  We're all there vicariously with you!


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes, you were right! My sweet SA was a bit disappointed that I had been but I still really enjoyed it and learned a lot.
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing my fun. Will wrote more today. I'm headed on a long day trip. Something I have never done before.



The cooking lessons?! Did I just spoil the surprise ?[emoji849][emoji39]


----------



## nicole0612

I have missed many great posts. My notifications are also not working. 
It was so enjoyable to read through and catch up with your travels PbP. I almost feel that I am there with your lovely photos and descriptions. Wonderful beauties from Chanel and from H, and the museum tour sounds amazing even though it was not your first time. 
It sounds like you made the right decision with the new hotel location with everything within walking distance. I agree, I always lose weight on vacation due to all of the walking. It makes me realize how lazy I am to be driving everywhere when at home. 
I am so excited to hear where your travels take you next. Cooking class perhaps as cremel suggested? Or maybe that is later. Of course we are all waiting for your appointment with your leather SA later this week and wishing your Kelly a speedy "recovery"!


----------



## Onthego

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes, you were right! My sweet SA was a bit disappointed that I had been but I still really enjoyed it and learned a lot.
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing my fun. Will wrote more today. I'm headed on a long day trip. Something I have never done before.



Maybe a champagne tour? We are planning one for next year. If you go then maybe I get inside information. One day less for FSH but who can resist champagne? Or maybe Disney? My husband refuses to take me, he says I am not a child and our children that won't be with us anyway are adults too. We have done a sedgeway (spell?) tour and a motorized bike tour. Lots of fun. Whatever you do I am sure it will be a lovely experience. Enjoy!


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes, you were right! My sweet SA was a bit disappointed that I had been but I still really enjoyed it and learned a lot.
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing my fun. Will wrote more today. I'm headed on a long day trip. Something I have never done before.


Enjoy!! Please remind me how much French you speak? I think that is key to enjoying France....


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> Enjoy!! Please remind me how much French you speak? I think that is key to enjoying France....



Totally  agree with moma. I am relying on my full time French translator. [emoji1]I could only do a little. My toddler speaks French better than me. [emoji5]


----------



## EmileH

Hi ladies. I had an incredible day. I woke up early to make my tour of the Loire valley. It was chilly in the early morning. The Eifel tower was completely dark. There were a few people out running and the merchants were setting up their farmstands at a m arket on the left bank. I wore my new Carre en boucles shawl for warmth.




We drove for about two hours and they let us sleep for the first hour. The tour guide was amazing and cute as a button. She explained what we were going to see. When we first arrived at a location she gave us a tour of the highlights. Then we had time to explore on our own.  Our goals:three castles, two vineyards and lunch. It was the perfect time for this tour because the autumn leaves are at their peak and with  the chill in the air it felt like heaven. And I am singing the Edith Piaf song about autumn leaves again and again in my head.

First stop, the castle at chambord. Near and dear to me because I love a good kir Royal. [emoji23] The castle is magnificent and was designed in part by Leonardo Di Vinci, including the double helix staircase, which as a science geek amazed me.


----------



## nicole0612

That is an interesting topic. How much French do you all speak? Have you found that it makes your travels in France more rewarding?
Unfortunately, I am the first generation in my family to not speak French. My mother and everyone before her have spoken fluent French, though they have lived in the US since the 1600s. In a misguided childhood rebellion I refused to learn. Instead, I studied German in school. In fact my first and middle name are French, though you cannot tell from the spelling, only the pronunciation. My middle name makes most Americans ask if I was born on a certain holiday, because it is unusual. 
I never really considered it, but I do think speaking at least some of the local language does make traveling in that country more rewarding and interesting. It allows a person to travel the small towns more easily I think. I speak enough German to get by in Germany, though most Germans speak English if we get to the point where my German fails me (quickly!). My husband speaks enough Arabic that he can get by quite well in many places where people speak Arabic as a primary or secondary language.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies. I had an incredible day. I woke up early to make my tour of the Loire valley. It was chilly in the early morning. The Eifel tower was completely dark. There were a few people out running and the merchants were setting up their farmstands at a m arket on the left bank. I wore my new Carre en boucles shawl for warmth.
> 
> View attachment 3515794
> 
> 
> We drove for about two hours and they let us sleep for the first hour. The tour guide was amazing and cute as a button. She explained what we were going to see. When we first arrived at a location she gave us a tour of the highlights. Then we had time to explore on our own.  Our goals:three castles, two vineyards and lunch. It was the perfect time for this tour because the autumn leaves are at their peak and with  the chill in the air it felt like heaven. And I am singing the Edith Piaf song about autumn leaves again and again in my head.
> 
> First stop, the castle at chambord. Near and dear to me because I love a good kir Royal. [emoji23] The castle is magnificent and was designed in part by Leonardo Di Vinci, including the double helix staircase, which as a science geek amazed me.
> 
> View attachment 3515800
> View attachment 3515801
> View attachment 3515802
> View attachment 3515803
> View attachment 3515804



Simply stunning! The sculptures on the ceiling are beautiful and treasures in their own right. I can't wait to see more of your photos from the day!


----------



## EmileH

Then we drove along the river through these quaint charming towns with little fairy tale cottages everywhere.

We arrived at chateau de nitray which is a 16th century castle and vineyard that is still inhabited. The owner served us lunch and gave us a tour. It is slightly less grand than the royal castles but no less beautiful and the leaves were at their peak. We were served roasted chicken, roasted potatoes and roasted tomatoes, cheese, bread and four wines... oh and apple tart.


----------



## EmileH

Finally we arrived at the most beautiful castle in France, chateaux de Chenonceau. We heard fabulous tales of Henry II and Catherine de Medici and Diane his true love. This castle inspired sleeping beauty's castle. 

They opened the wine cellar just for our group and he were treated to a tasting of three of their wines.


----------



## periogirl28

Good evening Pocketbook Pup, I am just ducking in to say thanks for the beautiful photos, I visited the Loire for a week in summer last year and saw these 2 castles as well. The fall colours are lovely! Enjoy!


----------



## EmileH

And then we headed back to Paris and got stuck in terrible traffic but  we slept most of the way with our bellies and hearts full and happy. I can't tell you what a beautiful day it was. I ended it by having a late nigh dinner of beef bourgingone and Burgundy wine at one of my favorite bistros followed by warm tart Tatin. Heaven. [emoji173]️

To answer your questions: I speak a little French. I understand much more. I took French in high school and college but had to give it up when I decided to be premed. [emoji22]
I can get around but I really want to be one more proficient. I need to work harder on that.

I was not worried about losing a day at fsh. I don't want to say this on the Paris thread, but here is the situation as I see it. The new system is designed to help true Hermes customers. The line is gone and the store is more serene. It is a much more pleasant shopping experience. I am not standing in line. Because I have relationships with SAs, I have prearranged appointments. I have not seen the line. I have noticed a few people hanging around waiting for their appointments but not many. I believe that hanging around but not shopping like that is being noticed and not in a good way. I think if anyone is an established customer or is shopping there and is clearly a good and knowledgable customer they are being accommodated. I will go back to see my SA later in the week at a prearranged time and I was told that if they don't have what I want they will place a special order for me. They showed me the kit and we made some preliminary plans yesterday. 

Cremel, I have been to champagne in the past. It is wonderful. Often you can see the castle at chantilly along the way. And Reims of Joan of arc fame. Other great day trips are Giverny and Versailles. I have done both and highly recommend them. I have never been to Normandy. Nor Disney. I'm not a big Disney fan. The Loire was a very long day trip into the countryside. That is as far from Paris as I have ever been in France, I would love to tour more of the country.

One thing that I have heard again and again at shops and restaurants that I know well is that the last year has been terrible for tourism. Paris for the first time in recent history fell from its spot as the most visited city in the world. The poor global economy has hurt luxury sales. Hermes is doing better than most, but they have all had a tough year. It's very sad to hear, especially as we approach the anniversary of last year's terrible attacks. It feels very safe here as always. I have not had issues with pickpockets or migrants or anything bad. So please everyone plan a trip to France. They need us to support them. 

Oh yeah... good luck with that election thing, I might never come home. [emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Good evening Pocketbook Pup, I am just ducking in to say thanks for the beautiful photos, I visited the Loire for a week in summer last year and saw these 2 castles as well. The fall colours are lovely! Enjoy!





nicole0612 said:


> Simply stunning! The sculptures on the ceiling are beautiful and treasures in their own right. I can't wait to see more of your photos from the day!



Thanks ladies. I really want to spend a more extended time in France next year to explore the countryside. Periogirl did you spend the whole week in the Loire or go elsewhere too?


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks ladies. I really want to spend a more extended time in France next year to explore the countryside. Periogirl did you spend the whole week in the Loire or go elsewhere too?



My family decided to take it easy so we spent the week only in the Loire visiting castles and staying in small boutiques hotels. The food and scenery was lovely indeed.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Finally we arrived at the most beautiful castle in France, chateaux de Chenonceau. We heard fabulous tales of Henry II and Catherine de Medici and Diane his true love. This castle inspired sleeping beauty's castle.
> 
> They opened the wine cellar just for our group and he were treated to a tasting of three of their wines.
> 
> View attachment 3515835
> View attachment 3515837
> View attachment 3515839
> View attachment 3515840
> View attachment 3515841
> View attachment 3515842
> View attachment 3515843
> View attachment 3515844
> View attachment 3515845
> View attachment 3515846



What a beautiful and historic site to visit. The autumn colors and leaves rival the man made beauty. What a gorgeous day to go into the countryside.


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> My family decided to take it easy so we spent the week only in the Loire visiting castles and staying in small boutiques hotels. The food and scenery was lovely indeed.



Oh I will need to pick your brain sometime about places to stay. Sounds heavenly.


----------



## etoile de mer

Dear *Pocketbook Pup*, Just popping in for a moment to say how much I'm enjoying your travelogue! So sweet of you to share your trip with us.  Your photos are beautiful, and I love hearing all the details of your outings! I love touring gorgeous architecture while on vacation, it's my favorite thing to do. What a wonderful day you've had. Many thanks again for sharing with us!


----------



## klynneann

I spent my junior year in college studying abroad in France.  We spent the first 6 weeks of our program in Paris.  The rest of the year was at the Universite de Caen, actually in the dorms and not with host families.  It was quite the experience.  As part of our program we took a trip to the Loire valley and saw the two castles you visited, PbP - your pictures bring back memories, especially the one of the moat at Chenonceau!  Caen is in Normandy, so we also took a day trip to see the Beaches and Le Memorial de Caen - it's quite an experience.  It was especially meaningful for us as the American cemetery is considered to be American soil, so for the time we were there we could say that we were back in the U.S. (which felt comforting having been out of the country for several months at that point).  I definitely recommend a trip to Normandy one day - it's only a couple hours' train ride from Paris.

PbP, thank you so much for sharing your trip with us!  I haven't been back to Paris in many years and I miss it.  I'm hoping to get back there soon, but your words and pictures are doing a wonderful job of transporting me back there, albeit briefly.


----------



## EmileH

klynneann said:


> I spent my junior year in college studying abroad in France.  We spent the first 6 weeks of our program in Paris.  The rest of the year was at the Universite de Caen, actually in the dorms and not with host families.  It was quite the experience.  As part of our program we took a trip to the Loire valley and saw the two castles you visited, PbP - your pictures bring back memories, especially the one of the moat at Chenonceau!  Caen is in Normandy, so we also took a day trip to see the Beaches and Le Memorial de Caen - it's quite an experience.  It was especially meaningful for us as the American cemetery is considered to be American soil, so for the time we were there we could say that we were back in the U.S. (which felt comforting having been out of the country for several months at that point).  I definitely recommend a trip to Normandy one day - it's only a couple hours' train ride from Paris.
> 
> PbP, thank you so much for sharing your trip with us!  I haven't been back to Paris in many years and I miss it.  I'm hoping to get back there soon, but your words and pictures are doing a wonderful job of transporting me back there, albeit briefly.



You are so lucky! I never got to study abroad. I so wanted to. I was accepted to a high school program in Italy but my parents wouldn't let me go. My high school guidance counselor convinced them that I was too young and could study abroad in college, which of course you can't do if you are premed. Still bitter. But trying to get over it. [emoji23]


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are so lucky! I never got to study abroad. I so wanted to. I was accepted to a high school program in Italy but my parents wouldn't let me go. My high school guidance counselor convinced them that I was too young and could study abroad in college, which of course you can't do if you are premed. Still bitter. But trying to get over it. [emoji23]


Oh, I am sorry to hear that!  I was very lucky to be able to attend, but of course, as a naive 19 year old and poor college student, I didn't truly realize it at the time.  Looking back there were so many things I wish I would have done.  But it was still an incredible experience, in so many ways.


----------



## MSO13

Thanks @Pocketbook Pup your travel reports are definitely something I look forward to! I'm glad you had a lovely day


----------



## Kyokei

Hoping that this post is okay but I wanted to get some feedback from people with much more H experience.

I was considering a B35, to use both for a document carrying work bag and weekend travel bag but ideally would like it to be useable as a handbag too. This would be a future purchase, not immediately or anything. My SA and I were casually talking about it and they think the B30 is the perfect size for me. I agree that my B30 looks great for me size wise.

I am 5'2" (but wear heels every day which adds to height) and fairly petite. I typically wear dresses and skirts with tights; I only own maybe two pairs of pants and no jeans which I've read on here looks better with 35...

Do you think a 35 is too big/super casual looking for me? Or worth getting? If it helps my favorite Kelly size is 32


----------



## Kyokei

PBP, I am loving your travel reports! It is nice to live vicariously.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Hoping that this post is okay but I wanted to get some feedback from people with much more H experience.
> 
> I was considering a B35, to use both for a document carrying work bag and weekend travel bag but ideally would like it to be useable as a handbag too. This would be a future purchase, not immediately or anything. My SA and I were casually talking about it and they think the B30 is the perfect size for me. I agree that my B30 looks great for me size wise.
> 
> I am 5'2" (but wear heels every day which adds to height) and fairly petite. I typically wear dresses and skirts with tights; I only own maybe two pairs of pants and no jeans which I've read on here looks better with 35...
> 
> Do you think a 35 is too big/super casual looking for me? Or worth getting? If it helps my favorite Kelly size is 32



Hi! I think a 30 will look better on you and be more versatile but it's all personal preference. I prefer b35, but I'm 5'6", probably a bit heavier than you and I prefer larger bags. The 30 is easier to go from day to night than the 35. But in the end you have to be happy. Slot of people don't like my big bags on me. I have a k40! I love them.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi! I think a 30 will look better on you and be more versatile but it's all personal preference. I prefer b35, but I'm 5'6", probably a bit heavier than you and I prefer larger bags. The 30 is easier to go from day to night than the 35. But in the end you have to be happy. Slot of people don't like my big bags on me. I have a k40! I love them.



Thank you for your feedback! I have a 30 and love it and I am waiting a while before asking officially about this B but wanted to be sure of what I want. I originally wanted a 30 and a 35 and thought I'd regret missing out on a 35. But I wonder if it would look odd on my frame.


----------



## scarf1

PBP- loving your pix and travel reports!

Kyokei- sorry, I can't advise.

As for speaking French- I took 4+ years in high school and lived with my family in Grenoble for one quarter during my freshman year in college- ( father was on sabbatical). Needless to say, that was MANY years ago. My reading comprehension is quite good, and can often understand most of what is being spoken if not much slang. However, I am a bit shy speaking it. I get halfway through a sentence and realize I need to change the verb tense, or something. DH's French is much worse than mine ( he also studied 4 years in high school), but he just plunges ahead and says things while I am thinking- oops he used wrong gender, verb tense, grammar, etc! I can speak enough French that I don't worry about communicating with taxi drivers, waiters, or in out of the way places. At FSH , usually speak a mix of French and English- which the SA seemed to appreciate.


----------



## nicole0612

Kyokei said:


> Hoping that this post is okay but I wanted to get some feedback from people with much more H experience.
> 
> I was considering a B35, to use both for a document carrying work bag and weekend travel bag but ideally would like it to be useable as a handbag too. This would be a future purchase, not immediately or anything. My SA and I were casually talking about it and they think the B30 is the perfect size for me. I agree that my B30 looks great for me size wise.
> 
> I am 5'2" (but wear heels every day which adds to height) and fairly petite. I typically wear dresses and skirts with tights; I only own maybe two pairs of pants and no jeans which I've read on here looks better with 35...
> 
> Do you think a 35 is too big/super casual looking for me? Or worth getting? If it helps my favorite Kelly size is 32



I am not more experienced, but since you mentioned that you usually wear dresses and skirts, I will share my personal experience. I had a B35 and ended up selling it. I am 5'4.5" with a petite frame. I do not think that it was too large for me, but others may disagree. I have a K35 which looks good on me (I think). However, since I always wear skirts and dresses, slacks perhaps 1-2 times per month and never jeans, I found that the B35 was too casual for my style. I agree with your SA that a B30 might be the better choice for you. However, if the B35 is needed to accommodate your items, then it is what it is - the bag needs to be practical for use. Part of my problem is that I usually wear longer or more feminine skirts and dresses. If you wear shorter or more structured skirts and dresses it may be easier to pull of the B35 when worn together. A big casual bag needs to be balanced out with your attire in my opinion.


----------



## nicole0612

Kyokei said:


> Thank you for your feedback! I have a 30 and love it and I am waiting a while before asking officially about this B but wanted to be sure of what I want. I originally wanted a 30 and a 35 and thought I'd regret missing out on a 35. But I wonder if it would look odd on my frame.



Or if you want to use the B35 mainly as a practical large bag, go for it! You can use your current B30 for when style matters more and use the B35 for toting tall folders etc to work.


----------



## katekluet

PocketbookPup, such fun to hear of your travels and see the photos...and glad you are  including the food


----------



## nicole0612

scarf1 said:


> PBP- loving your pix and travel reports!
> 
> Kyokei- sorry, I can't advise.
> 
> As for speaking French- I took 4+ years in high school and lived with my family in Grenoble for one quarter during my freshman year in college- ( father was on sabbatical). Needless to say, that was MANY years ago. My reading comprehension is quite good, and can often understand most of what is being spoken if not much slang. However, I am a bit shy speaking it. I get halfway through a sentence and realize I need to change the verb tense, or something. DH's French is much worse than mine ( he also studied 4 years in high school), but he just plunges ahead and says things while I am thinking- oops he used wrong gender, verb tense, grammar, etc! I can speak enough French that I don't worry about communicating with taxi drivers, waiters, or in out of the way places. At FSH , usually speak a mix of French and English- which the SA seemed to appreciate.



Good for you! I completely agree about verb tenses and noun genders being the stumbling block. I will also get halfway through a sentence and then wonder if I am switching around the subject and the object in the sentence by using the wrong form of "the". I can say almost anything, but complicated concepts may not be organized in the correct sentence structure, especially if I start second guessing myself! I like to think about my conversation as an alphabet word soup, all of the correct elements are there, but what ends up on the spoon may or may not be in the correct order! 
I agree, SA and anyone working in a CS type job seems to appreciate when we at least attempt to speak the local language.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Then we drove along the river through these quaint charming towns with little fairy tale cottages everywhere.
> 
> We arrived at chateau de nitray which is a 16th century castle and vineyard that is still inhabited. The owner served us lunch and gave us a tour. It is slightly less grand than the royal castles but no less beautiful and the leaves were at their peak. We were served roasted chicken, roasted potatoes and roasted tomatoes, cheese, bread and four wines... oh and apple tart.
> 
> View attachment 3515820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515813
> View attachment 3515814
> View attachment 3515815
> View attachment 3515816
> View attachment 3515819


A calendar of these pix would sell out.


----------



## meridian

Ducking in again to say, PbP - love these pics and really appreciate your taking the time to document your travels for us!!!


----------



## meridian

Kyokei said:


> Hoping that this post is okay but I wanted to get some feedback from people with much more H experience.
> 
> I was considering a B35, to use both for a document carrying work bag and weekend travel bag but ideally would like it to be useable as a handbag too. This would be a future purchase, not immediately or anything. My SA and I were casually talking about it and they think the B30 is the perfect size for me. I agree that my B30 looks great for me size wise.
> 
> I am 5'2" (but wear heels every day which adds to height) and fairly petite. I typically wear dresses and skirts with tights; I only own maybe two pairs of pants and no jeans which I've read on here looks better with 35...
> 
> Do you think a 35 is too big/super casual looking for me? Or worth getting? If it helps my favorite Kelly size is 32



Kyokei, just to give you my opinion - I'm 5'4 and have both a 30 and 35 and though I feel that the 35 looks a little big on me, I'm glad I have it just for the reasons you mentioned - carrying documents and laptop/tablet and for travel. I think a nice neutral 35 could be a great addition to your wardrobe [emoji4]


----------



## dharma

@Pocketbook Pup , I love the travel log! Thank you for taking us with you, the day trip looks fantastic! So glad you had a great time and I love the food pics!!!

@Kyokei, I'm 5'2 and Iove my B 35 for work. It fits my ipad and files and is a great tote for travel.  I have 2 neutral colors and they go with everything. I never considered them too big for my frame because it's a tote and it does the job perfectly. I wouldn't compare any tote to my frame if it did the job I needed it to do. That said, I would never use it as a handbag. The B 30 and k28 and 32 are better and lighter weight for normal "handbag" use.  Hope that helps.


----------



## katekluet

dharma said:


> @Pocketbook Pup , I love the travel log! Thank you for taking us with you, the day trip looks fantastic! So glad you had a great time and I love the food pics!!!
> 
> @Kyokei, I'm 5'2 and Iove my B 35 for work. It fits my ipad and files and is a great tote for travel.  I have 2 neutral colors and they go with everything. I never considered them too big for my frame because it's a tote and it does the job perfectly. I wouldn't compare any tote to my frame if it did the job I needed it to do. That said, I would never use it as a handbag. The B 30 and k28 and 32 are better and lighter weight for normal "handbag" use.  Hope that helps.


This sounds very sensible


----------



## eagle1002us

Kyokei said:


> Hoping that this post is okay but I wanted to get some feedback from people with much more H experience.
> 
> I was considering a B35, to use both for a document carrying work bag and weekend travel bag but ideally would like it to be useable as a handbag too. This would be a future purchase, not immediately or anything. My SA and I were casually talking about it and they think the B30 is the perfect size for me. I agree that my B30 looks great for me size wise.
> 
> I am 5'2" (but wear heels every day which adds to height) and fairly petite. I typically wear dresses and skirts with tights; I only own maybe two pairs of pants and no jeans which I've read on here looks better with 35...
> 
> Do you think a 35 is too big/super casual looking for me? Or worth getting? If it helps my favorite Kelly size is 32


I am almost 5' 8" and wear a plus size so one might think that I could pull off a big bag in a vivid cw.  Years ago I got offered a 35 bright orangey-red k but held out for the muted khaki of toundra in a 32.  The SA mumbled something about getting more bag in a 35 but once I tried on the toundra, which was the same tone as my hair, it was evident that the orangey-red (forgot the name) bag stuck out like a sore thumb on me.  It was just too darn bright.  Yet, I carry bright yellow (called citron or sulfur) bags (not H) and get compliments perhaps because these are medium sized bags, not huge.  They are a pop of color but not overpowering perhaps because they are somehow in proportion to my physique.


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> Hoping that this post is okay but I wanted to get some feedback from people with much more H experience.
> 
> I was considering a B35, to use both for a document carrying work bag and weekend travel bag but ideally would like it to be useable as a handbag too. This would be a future purchase, not immediately or anything. My SA and I were casually talking about it and they think the B30 is the perfect size for me. I agree that my B30 looks great for me size wise.
> 
> I am 5'2" (but wear heels every day which adds to height) and fairly petite. I typically wear dresses and skirts with tights; I only own maybe two pairs of pants and no jeans which I've read on here looks better with 35...
> 
> Do you think a 35 is too big/super casual looking for me? Or worth getting? If it helps my favorite Kelly size is 32



Kyokei,

I think a B30 might be more suitable for you. I am your height and the Kelly 35 looks very big on me. For birkin if it's Togo for example it also get much heavier when size increases. If you really want to try B35 I think darker color might be better.


----------



## Kyokei

Thank you to everyone who weighed in on feedback. My one and only B, a 30, is a great size on me. I'll attach a reference picture to show the size. I always thought I wanted one B30 and one B35 but everyone tells me B35 is too big and even my SA thinks B30 is best unless I'm using it strictly as a work bag. Yet I don't know if passing up the chance for a B35 for another B30 will be a good idea....

My Kelly is a K32 and my SO is also a K32, but sellier. I briefly considered the K28 but decided against it.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And then we headed back to Paris and got stuck in terrible traffic but  we slept most of the way with our bellies and hearts full and happy. I can't tell you what a beautiful day it was. I ended it by having a late nigh dinner of beef bourgingone and Burgundy wine at one of my favorite bistros followed by warm tart Tatin. Heaven. [emoji173]️
> 
> To answer your questions: I speak a little French. I understand much more. I took French in high school and college but had to give it up when I decided to be premed. [emoji22]
> I can get around but I really want to be one more proficient. I need to work harder on that.
> 
> I was not worried about losing a day at fsh. I don't want to say this on the Paris thread, but here is the situation as I see it. The new system is designed to help true Hermes customers. The line is gone and the store is more serene. It is a much more pleasant shopping experience. I am not standing in line. Because I have relationships with SAs, I have prearranged appointments. I have not seen the line. I have noticed a few people hanging around waiting for their appointments but not many. I believe that hanging around but not shopping like that is being noticed and not in a good way. I think if anyone is an established customer or is shopping there and is clearly a good and knowledgable customer they are being accommodated. I will go back to see my SA later in the week at a prearranged time and I was told that if they don't have what I want they will place a special order for me. They showed me the kit and we made some preliminary plans yesterday.
> 
> Cremel, I have been to champagne in the past. It is wonderful. Often you can see the castle at chantilly along the way. And Reims of Joan of arc fame. Other great day trips are Giverny and Versailles. I have done both and highly recommend them. I have never been to Normandy. Nor Disney. I'm not a big Disney fan. The Loire was a very long day trip into the countryside. That is as far from Paris as I have ever been in France, I would love to tour more of the country.
> 
> One thing that I have heard again and again at shops and restaurants that I know well is that the last year has been terrible for tourism. Paris for the first time in recent history fell from its spot as the most visited city in the world. The poor global economy has hurt luxury sales. Hermes is doing better than most, but they have all had a tough year. It's very sad to hear, especially as we approach the anniversary of last year's terrible attacks. It feels very safe here as always. I have not had issues with pickpockets or migrants or anything bad. So please everyone plan a trip to France. They need us to support them.
> 
> Oh yeah... good luck with that election thing, I might never come home. [emoji23]



Love to read your travel journal to death. It reminds me so much of France that I used to visit twice a year and each time was about two to three weeks. In 2010 we drove around north France then to the Paris metro area. We visited a total of 12 chateaus! All your photos of these chateaus look familiar and they are magnificent. 

For me other than Paris what I enjoyed the most was to visit the small towns and villages. 

I also feel safe while in Paris and other parts of France. As for the world wide economy crisis it's so true.  Recently DH told me that Cartier watch and several other high end watch makers are facing financial problems. People don't wear watch as much and current smart phone trend doesn't help. I hope these classic watch makers don't get hurt more in the near future. And I also heard that VCA is losing more customers for their jewelry department.  They have the nicest SAs in the world.  I enjoyed so much when I was there last year at their flagship with my DH and toddler while I was four month pregnant. I was treated like a VIP and their employees let my toddler play with their own iPhones and one lady even went to grab a little train for him. The shop, however, was rather empty. So yes support Paris and France. That's where lots of our favorite stuff was invented and made ...

You probably recognize these places.


----------



## cremel

Ppup, I don't have a SA that I work with regularly.  The Pre made appointment seems a lot more enjoyable. It's super nice to order a bag for you if they don't have what you wanted. Your jewelry SA and leather goods SA are working together to help you? If you get a chance try to ask for the roof garden. That garden inspired the roof garden parfum[emoji1].

How did you find a good tour guide?


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Ppup, I don't have a SA that I work with regularly.  The Pre made appointment seems a lot more enjoyable. It's super nice to order a bag for you if they don't have what you wanted. Your jewelry SA and leather goods SA are working together to help you? If you get a chance try to ask for the roof garden. That garden inspired the roof garden parfum[emoji1].
> 
> How did you find a good tour guide?



Fabulous photos Cremel. Thank you for sharing them.

I wouldn't dare ask for another surprise. I think the garden is closed. It was near freezing and raining yesterday. But she mentioned a different surprise next time. She's so very sweet. 

If you don't have an established SA at fsh, and this isn't directed at you but anyone in general, I would say that you should just do whatever shopping you planned to do and then ask for help with a bag, but of course as always with Hermes do not buy things that you don't want to get a bag. Same "rules" as the local stores I think but of course fsh gets more stock so a better chance for good luck on the spot. I think a few people will continue to have luck in the line but they wish to discourage it more and more.


----------



## periogirl28

cremel said:


> Love to read your travel journal to death. It reminds me so much of France that I used to visit twice a year and each time was about two to three weeks. In 2010 we drove around north France then to the Paris metro area. We visited a total of 12 chateaus! All your photos of these chateaus look familiar and they are magnificent.
> 
> For me other than Paris what I enjoyed the most was to visit the small towns and villages.
> 
> I also feel safe while in Paris and other parts of France. As for the world wide economy crisis it's so true.  Recently DH told me that Cartier watch and several other high end watch makers are facing financial problems. People don't wear watch as much and current smart phone trend doesn't help. I hope these classic watch makers don't get hurt more in the near future. And I also heard that VCA is losing more customers for their jewelry department.  They have the nicest SAs in the world.  I enjoyed so much when I was there last year at their flagship with my DH and toddler while I was four month pregnant. I was treated like a VIP and their employees let my toddler play with their own iPhones and one lady even went to grab a little train for him. The shop, however, was rather empty. So yes support Paris and France. That's where lots of our favorite stuff was invented and made ...
> 
> You probably recognize these places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516179
> View attachment 3516180
> View attachment 3516181
> View attachment 3516182
> View attachment 3516183
> View attachment 3516184
> View attachment 3516185
> View attachment 3516186



I definitely recognize some of these castles and gardens! In the end, Sleeping Beauty's castle won our overall vote for best petite castle, gardens and lavender ice cream!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are so lucky! I never got to study abroad. I so wanted to. I was accepted to a high school program in Italy but my parents wouldn't let me go. My high school guidance counselor convinced them that I was too young and could study abroad in college, which of course you can't do if you are premed. Still bitter. But trying to get over it. [emoji23]


My college wanted to send me to a year in France but I was getting into economics and wanted to go to grad school.   I was on my own with no parental backing or back-up so I didn't have the "luxury" of choosing travel abroad.  The latter wouldn't really have given me any advantage in studying econ because at that point I was taking statistical courses.  Those courses would have been "quelle horreur!" en Francais.  (They're bad enough (that is, hard) in English).


----------



## eagle1002us

periogirl28 said:


> I definitely recognize some of these castles and gardens! In the end, Sleeping Beauty's castle won our overall vote for best petite castle, gardens and lavender ice cream!


I used to be able to get lavender tea which was fabulous.  Lavender ice cream?  Heavenly.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> My college wanted to send me to a year in France but I was getting into economics and wanted to go to grad school.   I was on my own with no parental backing or back-up so I didn't have the "luxury" of choosing travel abroad.  The latter wouldn't really have given me any advantage in studying econ because at that point I was taking statistical courses.  Those courses would have been "quelle horreur!" en Francais.  (They're bad enough (that is, hard) in English).



I understand completely. I was in the same situation. It's ok. Now we can afford to go ourselves and it's even sweeter because we earned it. 

I had a fabulous day. More when I get back to my room...


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Love to read your travel journal to death. It reminds me so much of France that I used to visit twice a year and each time was about two to three weeks. In 2010 we drove around north France then to the Paris metro area. We visited a total of 12 chateaus! All your photos of these chateaus look familiar and they are magnificent.
> 
> For me other than Paris what I enjoyed the most was to visit the small towns and villages.
> 
> I also feel safe while in Paris and other parts of France. As for the world wide economy crisis it's so true.  Recently DH told me that Cartier watch and several other high end watch makers are facing financial problems. People don't wear watch as much and current smart phone trend doesn't help. I hope these classic watch makers don't get hurt more in the near future. And I also heard that VCA is losing more customers for their jewelry department.  They have the nicest SAs in the world.  I enjoyed so much when I was there last year at their flagship with my DH and toddler while I was four month pregnant. I was treated like a VIP and their employees let my toddler play with their own iPhones and one lady even went to grab a little train for him. The shop, however, was rather empty. So yes support Paris and France. That's where lots of our favorite stuff was invented and made ...
> 
> You probably recognize these places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516179
> View attachment 3516180
> View attachment 3516181
> View attachment 3516182
> View attachment 3516183
> View attachment 3516184
> View attachment 3516185
> View attachment 3516186


Such wonderful pictures, cremel.  You had an extraordinary visit.  
I am not yet adapt with my smart phone. To be honest I don't make an effort with it.  So I still wear a watch now and then.  But I agree with your obs about falling watch demand.  I am not even sure what an Apple watch does. 

Was curious about your obs about VCA jewelry (since I am interested in jewelry history). Does wearing status jewelry make people feel more vulnerable these days (a la Kim K robbery) or is the future so financially unclear that it has affected jewelry demand?


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I understand completely. I was in the same situation. It's ok. Now we can afford to go ourselves and it's even sweeter because we earned it.
> 
> I had a fabulous day. More when I get back to my room...


Yes, absolutely true.  We earned it, we were resourceful and did what we had to do under the circumstances.   Love what you said.


----------



## periogirl28

eagle1002us said:


> I used to be able to get lavender tea which was fabulous.  Lavender ice cream?  Heavenly.



Yes, made in house I believe. It was the taste of that summer for me. If you can get food grade dried lavender, you can just add some to any black tea leaves to make a tea?


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> Such wonderful pictures, cremel.  You had an extraordinary visit.
> I am not yet adapt with my smart phone. To be honest I don't make an effort with it.  So I still wear a watch now and then.  But I agree with your obs about falling watch demand.  I am not even sure what an Apple watch does.
> 
> Was curious about your obs about VCA jewelry (since I am interested in jewelry history). Does wearing status jewelry make people feel more vulnerable these days (a la Kim K robbery) or is the future so financially unclear that it has affected jewelry demand?



I think subtle pieces might be okay but if it's a three million dollar piece or something that's standing out so much then hmm maybe it's kind of getting lots of attention.


----------



## cremel

Thank you eagle for your compliment. I enjoyed visiting these chateaus!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Some good news for me and my SA: I hit a 6 figure lottery jackpot this afternoon.


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> Some good news for me and my SA: I hit a 6 figure lottery jackpot this afternoon.



Wooohoooo!!!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## cremel

Madam Bijoux said:


> Some good news for me and my SA: I hit a 6 figure lottery jackpot this afternoon.



Whoa!!!! Yeah!!!![emoji126][emoji126]big congrats!my niece just won $7000 in Vegas too! She's so young and she has no idea how to play that machine. Then there was the jackpot!


----------



## klynneann

Madam Bijoux said:


> Some good news for me and my SA: I hit a 6 figure lottery jackpot this afternoon.





cremel said:


> Whoa!!!! Yeah!!!![emoji126][emoji126]my niece just won $7000 in Vegas too! She's so young and she has no idea how to play that machine. Then there was the jackpot!


Wow, congrats you guys!


----------



## eagle1002us

periogirl28 said:


> Yes, made in house I believe. It was the taste of that summer for me. If you can get food grade dried lavender, you can just add some to any black tea leaves to make a tea?


I didn't know there was food grade dried lavender (I suppose it would be organic).  That's a great idea for making lavender tea, thank you *periogirl28*.  Some time ago, I saw some loose lavender tea offered for sale in a mall but it looked like it was mixed with weeds and wasn't advertised to be organic.  The West Coast place that sold the lavender tea I was pleased with went out of business.


----------



## cremel

How come jackpot never hit me [emoji39][emoji849]

[editting] hit enter too fast. My DH plays lottery sometimes. I think he managed to win about $20 so far and he reinvested the $20 to buy more. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cremel

When Facebook went IPO Mark's wife wrote on Facebook"I have hit the jackpot!"[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> How come jackpot never hit me [emoji39][emoji849]


Killing time while changing planes in Vegas, I popped some change into a slot machine.  Guy comes over and takes the machine next to me.  Wins a jackpot, coins were spilling out all over the place.   Then he said, "All that for just 50 cents."   ARGRRR!


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> Killing time while changing planes in Vegas, I popped some change into a slot machine.  Guy comes over and takes the machine next to me.  Wins a jackpot, coins were spilling out all over the place.   Then he said, "All that for just 50 cents."   ARGRRR!



LOL!!


----------



## Genie27

Pbp, your trip sounds lovely! Thanks for the beautiful pictures and writeup. For future trips, if you're up for driving in France (!) I can highly recommend the South/Provence area as there are lots of villages and towns to visit and the food is exemplary. I can understand a fair bit of basic French, mostly words, rather than sentences, and speak with a horrendous accent - much to the chagrin of the very Parisian hotel receptionist who tried to kindly correct my pronunciation.
Me: Bonjour, I need to go to Gare de Lyon.
Parisian: Lyon?
Me: Thank you! Lyon?
Parisian: No, Lyon.
Me: Lyon
P: Lyon
Merci, I will slink back to my room now. 

MadameB, congratulations!!! That sounds wonderful! I am most unlucky with lottery and slot machines, so I only play as entertainment. My brother won enough once to take a trip to Italy to see friends.


----------



## EmileH

Today's installment of pocketbook pup's Paris vacation:

I got a bit of a late start. I had to watch a bit of the news. Enough said. Today was drizzling and a bit chilly. It only seemed more cozy to me. It was comforting to see the history of the city and it's timeless monuments at a time when the world seemed a bit unpredictable. 




I headed to st Germaine de pres, my favorite neighborhood. The leaves were beautiful. I felt very at home. 






I went to one or two of my favorite boutiques. I put a few things on hold but want to sleep on them. I am being very cautious about making smart purchases this trip. 

Then I went to lunch at deux Magot. By then it had cleared enough to sit outside. I had the usual. Crotin chaud, petit Chablis and badoit. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






I bought a few macarons for the afternoon which in retrospect was probably not necessary.


----------



## EmileH

Then I headed to the Ritz for one of my pastry classes.






The renovations are amazing. I couldn't imagine how they could make it any better than it was but they did.


----------



## EmileH

Today's class was brasserie desserts.we made four desserts: creme caramel, floating islands, almond curls and my favorite tarte Tatin. The chef was really nice. The classes are in French and English. I can understand most of the French but the translation helps a bit. There were four people in the class including one other doctor. Two of us were American, one French, one Brazilian. 

Here is the tarte Tatin that I made 










I celebrated my success with a kir royale at the bar Hemingway 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I managed to eat a light dinner. Now I am back in the hotel with the little spoon from the coffee station in the minibar diving into my tarte. I have to tell you, it's the best tarte Tatin that I have ever had! [emoji4]


----------



## periogirl28

I like that both the Ritz in Paris and over here have matching grand staircases. What a lovely day you had!


----------



## meazar

What a fabulous  trip Pbp!  Enjoy!


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Today's class was brasserie desserts.we made four desserts: creme caramel, floating islands, almond curls and my favorite tarte Tatin. The chef was really nice. The classes are in French and English. I can understand most of the French but the translation helps a bit. There were four people in the class including one other doctor. Two of us were American, one French, one Brazilian.
> 
> Here is the tarte Tatin that I made
> 
> View attachment 3516667
> View attachment 3516668
> View attachment 3516669
> View attachment 3516670
> View attachment 3516671
> View attachment 3516672
> View attachment 3516674
> 
> 
> I celebrated my success with a kir royale at the bar Hemingway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516675
> 
> 
> I managed to eat a light dinner. Now I am back in the hotel with the little spoon from the coffee station in the minibar diving into my tarte. I have to tell you, it's the best tarte Tatin that I have ever had! [emoji4]


Wow! Making me hungry. So looks like you cook apples first, then add pastry and cook some more. Then serve upside down? Thanks for the pic of the crotin wasn't sure what that was til I saw your pix.- looks like baked goat cheese on bread. Will have to try that next time!


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Wow! Making me hungry. So looks like you cook apples first, then add pastry and cook some more. Then serve upside down? Thanks for the pic of the crotin wasn't sure what that was til I saw your pix.- looks like baked goat cheese on bread. Will have to try that next time!



You make the caramel in a pot. Pour it in the cast iron pan. Cut up the apples. Put them on top of the caramel. Bake for 20-25 minutes. Make the pastry. He showed us a technique to get a good texture. Roll it out. Let the apples cool just a little. Put the pastry on top. Cook another 15 minutes. Turn it upside down onto a plate while still hot.

CC is the wonderful Poilane bread  toasted with goat cheese. Really yummy.

Btw, I'm down two lbs and the red soles are worn off my louboutin boots. [emoji23]


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And then we headed back to Paris and got stuck in terrible traffic but  we slept most of the way with our bellies and hearts full and happy. I can't tell you what a beautiful day it was. I ended it by having a late nigh dinner of beef bourgingone and Burgundy wine at one of my favorite bistros followed by warm tart Tatin. Heaven. [emoji173]️
> 
> To answer your questions: I speak a little French. I understand much more. I took French in high school and college but had to give it up when I decided to be premed. [emoji22]
> I can get around but I really want to be one more proficient. I need to work harder on that.
> 
> I was not worried about losing a day at fsh. I don't want to say this on the Paris thread, but here is the situation as I see it. The new system is designed to help true Hermes customers. The line is gone and the store is more serene. It is a much more pleasant shopping experience. I am not standing in line. Because I have relationships with SAs, I have prearranged appointments. I have not seen the line. I have noticed a few people hanging around waiting for their appointments but not many. I believe that hanging around but not shopping like that is being noticed and not in a good way. I think if anyone is an established customer or is shopping there and is clearly a good and knowledgable customer they are being accommodated. I will go back to see my SA later in the week at a prearranged time and I was told that if they don't have what I want they will place a special order for me. They showed me the kit and we made some preliminary plans yesterday.
> 
> Cremel, I have been to champagne in the past. It is wonderful. Often you can see the castle at chantilly along the way. And Reims of Joan of arc fame. Other great day trips are Giverny and Versailles. I have done both and highly recommend them. I have never been to Normandy. Nor Disney. I'm not a big Disney fan. The Loire was a very long day trip into the countryside. That is as far from Paris as I have ever been in France, I would love to tour more of the country.
> 
> One thing that I have heard again and again at shops and restaurants that I know well is that the last year has been terrible for tourism. Paris for the first time in recent history fell from its spot as the most visited city in the world. The poor global economy has hurt luxury sales. Hermes is doing better than most, but they have all had a tough year. It's very sad to hear, especially as we approach the anniversary of last year's terrible attacks. It feels very safe here as always. I have not had issues with pickpockets or migrants or anything bad. So please everyone plan a trip to France. They need us to support them.
> 
> Oh yeah... good luck with that election thing, I might never come home. [emoji23]



Thanks for filing us in.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Today's class was brasserie desserts.we made four desserts: creme caramel, floating islands, almond curls and my favorite tarte Tatin. The chef was really nice. The classes are in French and English. I can understand most of the French but the translation helps a bit. There were four people in the class including one other doctor. Two of us were American, one French, one Brazilian.
> 
> Here is the tarte Tatin that I made
> 
> View attachment 3516667
> View attachment 3516668
> View attachment 3516669
> View attachment 3516670
> View attachment 3516671
> View attachment 3516672
> View attachment 3516674
> 
> 
> I celebrated my success with a kir royale at the bar Hemingway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516675
> 
> 
> I managed to eat a light dinner. Now I am back in the hotel with the little spoon from the coffee station in the minibar diving into my tarte. I have to tell you, it's the best tarte Tatin that I have ever had! [emoji4]



Paris looks a bit cold rainy today yet you managed to enjoy several activities. The tart looks absolutely delicious!!! Kir royal is also something I often sip a bit(cannot drink much otherwise I look like a roasted lobster) before main course. 

You are good with heels!! How did you handle the long walk with your CL boots?


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Pbp, your trip sounds lovely! Thanks for the beautiful pictures and writeup. For future trips, if you're up for driving in France (!) I can highly recommend the South/Provence area as there are lots of villages and towns to visit and the food is exemplary. I can understand a fair bit of basic French, mostly words, rather than sentences, and speak with a horrendous accent - much to the chagrin of the very Parisian hotel receptionist who tried to kindly correct my pronunciation.
> Me: Bonjour, I need to go to Gare de Lyon.
> Parisian: Lyon?
> Me: Thank you! Lyon?
> Parisian: No, Lyon.
> Me: Lyon
> P: Lyon
> Merci, I will slink back to my room now.
> 
> MadameB, congratulations!!! That sounds wonderful! I am most unlucky with lottery and slot machines, so I only play as entertainment. My brother won enough once to take a trip to Italy to see friends.


Lyon, anyone?  
As a kid in Buffalo, I used to eat a sugar candy that was sugar formed into various colored shapes, sort of how Marzipan candy looks.  A few decades later we were in a Montreal candy shop where I looked for that candy.  Tried to remember the name of it as it didn't seem to be in the case.   SA started to get impatient as I applied my few words of extant French.

Some time later I remembered the name:  French candy.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Then I headed to the Ritz for one of my pastry classes.
> 
> View attachment 3516655
> View attachment 3516658
> View attachment 3516659
> 
> 
> The renovations are amazing. I couldn't imagine how they could make it any better than it was but they did.
> 
> View attachment 3516662
> View attachment 3516663


This is the Ritz of Princess Diana's last moments?  Very nice to see it.   She was a wonderful person.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Today's class was brasserie desserts.we made four desserts: creme caramel, floating islands, almond curls and my favorite tarte Tatin. The chef was really nice. The classes are in French and English. I can understand most of the French but the translation helps a bit. There were four people in the class including one other doctor. Two of us were American, one French, one Brazilian.
> 
> Here is the tarte Tatin that I made
> 
> View attachment 3516667
> View attachment 3516668
> View attachment 3516669
> View attachment 3516670
> View attachment 3516671
> View attachment 3516672
> View attachment 3516674
> 
> 
> I celebrated my success with a kir royale at the bar Hemingway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516675
> 
> 
> I managed to eat a light dinner. Now I am back in the hotel with the little spoon from the coffee station in the minibar diving into my tarte. I have to tell you, it's the best tarte Tatin that I have ever had! [emoji4]



Love the castle pics but the food pics....Oh my!


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Fabulous photos Cremel. Thank you for sharing them.
> 
> I wouldn't dare ask for another surprise. I think the garden is closed. It was near freezing and raining yesterday. But she mentioned a different surprise next time. She's so very sweet.
> 
> If you don't have an established SA at fsh, and this isn't directed at you but anyone in general, I would say that you should just do whatever shopping you planned to do and then ask for help with a bag, but of course as always with Hermes do not buy things that you don't want to get a bag. Same "rules" as the local stores I think but of course fsh gets more stock so a better chance for good luck on the spot. I think a few people will continue to have luck in the line but they wish to discourage it more and more.



Lovely pictures and great travelogue Ppb! Thank you for taking the time 
We can all travel vicariously with you.

I did not see any lines at fsh either when i went a few weeks back and i wondered if it was because it was drizzling and it was toward the end of the day. Everyone working in the store seemed more relaxed too, which made a very enjoyable experience, although i did not realize they changed the system.

I am not sure i'd go to the length of booking an appointment with an SA, though. I think i'd feel obliged to buy something, which usually is a feeling that irritates me. Unless i had a specific target, i think i'd rather let faith decide 

Since there was a question about French, i speak French fluently enough to have a conversation on almost any subject. I lived in France many years, although it was a while ago and i realize it takes me a day or two of being back in France to recover some proficiency. Lack of practice is a killer for languages (even my own native, according to my mother!)

Certainly speaking French makes traveling to France more enjoyable. On the other hand, i am seeing more and more french people willing to speak English without making any fuss about it (not so years ago). Nowadays everyone seems very appreciative and complimentary of my French, in spite of its imperfections, while i remember that 20 years ago people were annoyed of foreigners making a few mistakes here and there.

The world changes. Doesn't it?


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> Thank you eagle for your compliment. I enjoyed visiting these chateaus!!



I love your pictures! [emoji4]


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Today's class was brasserie desserts.we made four desserts: creme caramel, floating islands, almond curls and my favorite tarte Tatin. The chef was really nice. The classes are in French and English. I can understand most of the French but the translation helps a bit. There were four people in the class including one other doctor. Two of us were American, one French, one Brazilian.
> 
> Here is the tarte Tatin that I made
> 
> View attachment 3516667
> View attachment 3516668
> View attachment 3516669
> View attachment 3516670
> View attachment 3516671
> View attachment 3516672
> View attachment 3516674
> 
> 
> I celebrated my success with a kir royale at the bar Hemingway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516675
> 
> 
> I managed to eat a light dinner. Now I am back in the hotel with the little spoon from the coffee station in the minibar diving into my tarte. I have to tell you, it's the best tarte Tatin that I have ever had! [emoji4]



That Tarte Tatin looks amazing!
Good job!

Another wonderful day in Paris!! [emoji4]


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Today's class was brasserie desserts.we made four desserts: creme caramel, floating islands, almond curls and my favorite tarte Tatin. The chef was really nice. The classes are in French and English. I can understand most of the French but the translation helps a bit. There were four people in the class including one other doctor. Two of us were American, one French, one Brazilian.
> 
> Here is the tarte Tatin that I made
> 
> View attachment 3516667
> View attachment 3516668
> View attachment 3516669
> View attachment 3516670
> View attachment 3516671
> View attachment 3516672
> View attachment 3516674
> 
> 
> I celebrated my success with a kir royale at the bar Hemingway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516675
> 
> 
> I managed to eat a light dinner. Now I am back in the hotel with the little spoon from the coffee station in the minibar diving into my tarte. I have to tell you, it's the best tarte Tatin that I have ever had! [emoji4]


My favorite dessert and you did such a professional job.  So impressed!  What type of apple did they use for this?


----------



## Mindi B

Today's special at the Cafe: a free slice of Tarte Tatin with every cup of coffee!
Wait, what?
It's just a _photo_ of the tarte?
Phooey.
Sometimes I hate cyberspace.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> Lovely pictures and great travelogue Ppb! Thank you for taking the time
> We can all travel vicariously with you.
> 
> I did not see any lines at fsh either when i went a few weeks back and i wondered if it was because it was drizzling and it was toward the end of the day. Everyone working in the store seemed more relaxed too, which made a very enjoyable experience, although i did not realize they changed the system.
> 
> I am not sure i'd go to the length of booking an appointment with an SA, though. I think i'd feel obliged to buy something, which usually is a feeling that irritates me. Unless i had a specific target, i think i'd rather let faith decide
> 
> Since there was a question about French, i speak French fluently enough to have a conversation on almost any subject. I lived in France many years, although it was a while ago and i realize it takes me a day or two of being back in France to recover some proficiency. Lack of practice is a killer for languages (even my own native, according to my mother!)
> 
> Certainly speaking French makes traveling to France more enjoyable. On the other hand, i am seeing more and more french people willing to speak English without making any fuss about it (not so years ago). Nowadays everyone seems very appreciative and complimentary of my French, in spite of its imperfections, while i remember that 20 years ago people were annoyed of foreigners making a few mistakes here and there.
> 
> The world changes. Doesn't it?


It's nice to know that French people are adopting English.   Do not ever want to inflict my primitive French on them.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> Today's special at the Cafe: a free slice of Tarte Tatin with every cup of coffee!
> Wait, what?
> It's just a _photo_ of the tarte?
> Phooey.
> Sometimes I hate cyberspace.


Seriously!  That looks so good, I can taste it!  I tried making one many years ago and it was a dismal failure as far as looking good, but it tasted fine   I was most interested to see that the apples were cut in half and not sliced.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> It's nice to know that French people are adopting English.   Do not ever want to inflict my primitive French on them.


I recall a woman only wanting to correct my descriptive French with the proper use of an idiomatic expression and she never actually answered my question.  Perhaps the loss of some tourist $$$ will soften the attitude.  BTW, I once had the father of a French friend do the same thing and it happened right here in the US.  My friend said "come off it dad!" to him in French and English lol!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Today's class was brasserie desserts.we made four desserts: creme caramel, floating islands, almond curls and my favorite tarte Tatin. The chef was really nice. The classes are in French and English. I can understand most of the French but the translation helps a bit. There were four people in the class including one other doctor. Two of us were American, one French, one Brazilian.
> 
> Here is the tarte Tatin that I made
> 
> View attachment 3516667
> View attachment 3516668
> View attachment 3516669
> View attachment 3516670
> View attachment 3516671
> View attachment 3516672
> View attachment 3516674
> 
> 
> I celebrated my success with a kir royale at the bar Hemingway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516675
> 
> 
> I managed to eat a light dinner. Now I am back in the hotel with the little spoon from the coffee station in the minibar diving into my tarte. I have to tell you, it's the best tarte Tatin that I have ever had! [emoji4]


The Hemmingway Bar!  (Where he dissed poor F. Scott).   Such history.  I'm happy to see these from your magnificent photos.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Today's special at the Cafe: a free slice of Tarte Tatin with every cup of coffee!
> Wait, what?
> It's just a _photo_ of the tarte?
> Phooey.
> Sometimes I hate cyberspace.


Mindi, dear, it is less calories that way.  And, you probably won't be able to find a substitute Tarte Tatin on short notice.


----------



## EmileH

Good morning ladies. Thank you for admiring my tarte. I made one at home once and it didn't look or taste as good. 

The apples they recommend are golden delicious. One tip: they save the pods from vanilla and then grind them to a powder. They add a bit to the pastry dough for extra flavor.

Cremel, my louboutin ankle boots are a sensible block heel. Even CL made sensible heels this year. I have mixed feelings about the red soles these days, but they are low so you can't see then and most of it is worn off now from all my walking here.

Oh yes Diana. She was so lovely. It's still so sad. She was leaving the bar Hemingway that terrible night. They have not changed the interior of the bar at all thank goodness.


----------



## cremel

Ah I see. Block heels do help! Sorry to hear about the red soles. Well perhaps it's the reason to get a new pair. [emoji152][emoji152]


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Ah I see. Block heels do help! Sorry to hear about the red soles. Well perhaps it's the reason to get a new pair. [emoji152][emoji152]



Oh no, I mean that I dislike the red soles. I think they are a bit too ostentatious and a bit passé  these days. Especially in a day shoe. These are brand new. I like the boots so I bought them despite the red soles. I actually thought of having the red removed. I know blasphemy. I don't like things that are showy or have labels.well, only in moderation.


----------



## cremel

Today my shiba friend went to heaven after a fairly short notice...  He was my dear friend's companion for 12 years. I had some very special memories about him. He loved me so much tho he doesn't usually show affection to others because he is a Royal Shiba breed. He is loyal and the most beautiful Shiba I have ever seen. May you Rest In Peace.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh no, I mean that I dislike the red soles. I think they are a bit too ostentatious and a bit passé  these days. Especially in a day shoe. These are brand new. I like the boots so I bought them despite the red soles. I actually thought of having the red removed. I know blasphemy. I don't like things that are showy or have labels.well, only in moderation.



Ah I see...


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh no, I mean that I dislike the red soles. I think they are a bit too ostentatious and a bit passé  these days. Especially in a day shoe. These are brand new. I like the boots so I bought them despite the red soles. I actually thought of having the red removed. I know blasphemy. I don't like things that are showy or have labels.well, only in moderation.



I totally agree. I prefer to wear the red soles at night when it is more discrete. Luxury brands can become tacky if they are too conspicuous.
I like my husband's approach: He will only buy the best brands, but he shared with me soon after we met that he will not buy any style that shows a logo or other identifier too prominently. That made an impression on me. It made me respect him more because I had him pegged as a smooth talker and fancy dresser. I thought, "Oh this guy is trouble!" 
I'm glad your CL boots have been treating your feet well with all of your walking. I am personally grateful that they have carried you to some of the adventures that you have kindly shared with us


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> Today my shiba friend went to heaven after a fairly short notice...  He was my dear friend's companion for 12 years. I had some very special memories about him. He loved me so much tho he doesn't usually show affection to others because he is a Royal Shiba breed. He is loyal and the most beautiful Shiba I have ever seen. May you Rest In Peace.
> View attachment 3517011
> View attachment 3517012
> View attachment 3517013



So sorry for the loss cremel. That is very sad news.


----------



## EmileH

Cremel,I'm so sorry. That's so sad. I dread that day. Hopefully it is a long time off since little dogs like my chihuahua tend to live longer but I will be a mess.

Nicole, what a sweet comment. Thank you. I'm glad you guys are enjoying my adventures, it's fun to share them with you and I am not shopping as much this trip so I wanted to share some non shopping ideas. 

I agree with your DH about logos. That's part of the allure of Hermes. I will admit that I have a few CC items, just a few, but I try to wear them discretely. My favorite Chanel bags are the reissues without the CC.


----------



## periogirl28

cremel said:


> Today my shiba friend went to heaven after a fairly short notice...  He was my dear friend's companion for 12 years. I had some very special memories about him. He loved me so much tho he doesn't usually show affection to others because he is a Royal Shiba breed. He is loyal and the most beautiful Shiba I have ever seen. May you Rest In Peace.
> View attachment 3517011
> View attachment 3517012
> View attachment 3517013


Oh adorable! My condolences!


----------



## Croisette7

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good morning ladies. Thank you for admiring my tarte. I made one at home once and it didn't look or taste as good.
> 
> The apples they recommend are golden delicious. One tip: they save the pods from vanilla and then grind them to a powder. They add a bit to the pastry dough for extra flavor.
> 
> Cremel, my louboutin ankle boots are a sensible block heel. Even CL made sensible heels this year. I have mixed feelings about the red soles these days, but they are low so you can't see then and most of it is worn off now from all my walking here.
> 
> Oh yes Diana. She was so lovely. It's still so sad. She was leaving the bar Hemingway that terrible night. They have not changed the interior of the bar at all thank goodness.


*PbP*, I recommend the cobbler Minuit 7 Moins, Galerie Vero-Dodat, next to CL for repairs.


----------



## Croisette7

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Today's class was brasserie desserts.we made four desserts: creme caramel, floating islands, almond curls and my favorite tarte Tatin. The chef was really nice. The classes are in French and English. I can understand most of the French but the translation helps a bit. There were four people in the class including one other doctor. Two of us were American, one French, one Brazilian.
> 
> Here is the tarte Tatin that I made
> 
> View attachment 3516667
> View attachment 3516668
> View attachment 3516669
> View attachment 3516670
> View attachment 3516671
> View attachment 3516672
> View attachment 3516674
> 
> 
> I celebrated my success with a kir royale at the bar Hemingway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516675
> 
> 
> I managed to eat a light dinner. Now I am back in the hotel with the little spoon from the coffee station in the minibar diving into my tarte. I have to tell you, it's the best tarte Tatin that I have ever had! [emoji4]



That's HEAVEN, *PbP!*


----------



## EmileH

Croisette7 said:


> That's HEAVEN, *PbP!*



Thank you! I'm excited to try again when I get home.

Thank you for the cobbler recommendation. Will they repair quickly? I have almost walked the heels off! It would be great to just get that fixed. If not I have to send them to New York when I return.


----------



## Mindi B

cremel, I am so sorry to hear about the loss of that beautiful dog.  My condolences to you and your friend.
My old grrl is almost 16 and just contemplating what is inevitably to come destroys me and DH.
At least I know that many here truly understand my feelings.
Hugs to you, cremel.


----------



## Croisette7

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! I'm excited to try again when I get home.
> 
> Thank you for the cobbler recommendation. Will they repair quickly? I have almost walked the heels off! It would be great to just get that fixed. If not I have to send them to New York when I return.


Yes, they will do and he is specialized for CL!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

cremel said:


> Today my shiba friend went to heaven after a fairly short notice...  He was my dear friend's companion for 12 years. I had some very special memories about him. He loved me so much tho he doesn't usually show affection to others because he is a Royal Shiba breed. He is loyal and the most beautiful Shiba I have ever seen. May you Rest In Peace.
> View attachment 3517011
> View attachment 3517012
> View attachment 3517013


I am so sorry.


----------



## Genie27

Oh Cremel, I'm so sorry.


----------



## lulilu

cremel said:


> Today my shiba friend went to heaven after a fairly short notice...  He was my dear friend's companion for 12 years. I had some very special memories about him. He loved me so much tho he doesn't usually show affection to others because he is a Royal Shiba breed. He is loyal and the most beautiful Shiba I have ever seen. May you Rest In Peace.
> View attachment 3517011
> View attachment 3517012
> View attachment 3517013



What a beautiful baby!  I am so sorry.


----------



## cremel

Thank you everyone for your kind words. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> cremel, I am so sorry to hear about the loss of that beautiful dog.  My condolences to you and your friend.
> My old grrl is almost 16 and just contemplating what is inevitably to come destroys me and DH.
> At least I know that many here truly understand my feelings.
> Hugs to you, cremel.



Thank you Mindi.  Yes I absolutely understand how you feel. Hugs hugs. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## cremel

I want to recommend this place to you especially if you have younger kids. It's a monkey mountain. I recommended it to several families and they all loved it. You stroll through the park and they are right next to you. They live in the wild yet they are extremely friendly with humans.


----------



## cremel

Ppup this is another place we visited and I found it fun.  It's the Musee de la poupee. It's pretty nice to walk in that area. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







The first two were the dolls that French kids would play some years ago.


----------



## Mindi B

I would have to be dragged kicking and screaming to a doll museum!   Dolls scare me.  I'd rather hang with the monkeys.


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> Today my shiba friend went to heaven after a fairly short notice...  He was my dear friend's companion for 12 years. I had some very special memories about him. He loved me so much tho he doesn't usually show affection to others because he is a Royal Shiba breed. He is loyal and the most beautiful Shiba I have ever seen. May you Rest In Peace.
> View attachment 3517011
> View attachment 3517012
> View attachment 3517013



Omg cremel, that's hearbreaking. I am so sorry.
A beautiful dog indeed. Chrish the memories [emoji173]️

Hugs


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> I would have to be dragged kicking and screaming to a doll museum!   Dolls scare me.  I'd rather hang with the monkeys.



Lol, i thought exactly the same!!!


----------



## cremel

Thanks MMC for your kind words. [emoji8]

I sure didn't know you ladies were scared of dolls !! [emoji1] I never had many dolls during childhood. The last two photos are more interesting to see.


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> I would have to be dragged kicking and screaming to a doll museum!   Dolls scare me.  I'd rather hang with the monkeys.



LOL!


----------



## nicole0612

Mindi B said:


> I would have to be dragged kicking and screaming to a doll museum!   Dolls scare me.  I'd rather hang with the monkeys.





MadMadCat said:


> Lol, i thought exactly the same!!!



I totally agree.  When I saw those dolls I thought I was having a waking nightmare!  Creepy.


----------



## cremel

Recently I saw the ads for several horror movies that use dolls or babies or little kids as main characters. That really bothers me. Since when movie producers started associating young kids with horror movies...


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> I totally agree.  When I saw those dolls I thought I was having a waking nightmare!  Creepy.



Oh no!!! So sorry I scared you too!! Let me take off the first two photos. [emoji3]


----------



## Genie27

Cremel, I think seeing only one or two of the dolls in the second picture would be fine - they are quite beautifully made and dressed. En masse, I get a bit creeped out too, but they are really lovely to look at, and I would have loved to have (just one) such beautiful doll when I was a child.


----------



## cremel

Genie27 said:


> Cremel, I think seeing only one or two of the dolls in the second picture would be fine - they are quite beautifully made and dressed. En masse, I get a bit creeped out too, but they are really lovely to look at, and I would have loved to have (just one) such beautiful doll when I was a child.



I stared at them for 15 seconds and now I am creeped out. [emoji849]

Hang on ladies. The stupid iPhone doesn't allow me to remove a photo. Let me grab my laptop.


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> I stared at them for 15 seconds and now I am creeped out. [emoji849]
> 
> Hang on ladies. The stupid iPhone doesn't allow me to remove a photo. Let me grab my laptop.



I think we are all fine Cremel. No need to remove the pics! It is kind of funny actually.
[emoji4]


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> Recently I saw the ads for several horror movies that use dolls or babies or little kids as main characters. That really bothers me. Since when movie producers started associating young kids with horror movies...



The scariest movie i have ever seen was from the 70's and it had a cannibal african doll that could not be destroyed.
[emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## gracekelly

cremel said:


> Ppup this is another place we visited and I found it fun.  It's the Musee de la poupee. It's pretty nice to walk in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517285
> View attachment 3517286
> View attachment 3517287
> View attachment 3517288
> 
> 
> The first two were the dolls that French kids would play some years ago.


Not creepy at all.  I enjoyed all the pictures as I always have been a doll lover.


----------



## cremel

MadMadCat said:


> The scariest movie i have ever seen was from the 70's and it had a cannibal african doll that could not be destroyed.
> [emoji33][emoji33]



I looked around in the computer and didn't find edit button anywhere. I guess that's it. [emoji848][emoji51]


----------



## cremel

MadMadCat said:


> I think we are all fine Cremel. No need to remove the pics! It is kind of funny actually.
> [emoji4]



Good to know dear MMC. [emoji1]


----------



## dharma

cremel said:


> I looked around in the computer and didn't find edit button anywhere. I guess that's it. [emoji848][emoji51]


I'm sure it's ok! It's very funny actually to hear everyone's opinion on the dolls. They don't scare me but they are creepy en masse. I could share some creepy doll pics from a recurring commission that I work on but I guess it's not a good idea . 
Cremel, I'm sorry to hear about your four legged friend. It's heartbreaking. Shibas are lovely and regal creatures. Sounds like they were a loyal friend.  My DD wants one when she is on her own one day. Hugs to you and the owner. 
@Pocketbook Pup, I'm dying over the tart. I want to replicate every step of your holiday so far, down to the kir royal! Have fun!!!


----------



## Mininana

I think the best way is to keep writing and post another pic so it doesn't show on the preview! Haha!!


----------



## EmileH

Good evening ladies. Time for my debriefing. Today' theme is the left bank. 

It was still a bit cloudy with light showers on and off. No matter. It's Paris after all. I finally got around to a bit of shopping. I have a few favorite boutiques that are not designer but are good quality with  nice fabrics and flattering cuts. I enjoy wearing them on their own or mixing them with my Chanel pieces. I made stops at apostrophe/ Georges Rech, Paule Ka and Eric Bompard. I will say that as with all things these days you have to choose carefully and critically judge each piece for quality. Even in France manufacturing standards have declined over the past ten years. I look carefully at quality and fit with an eye toward how things will wear over time and how they mix and match with what I have. I picked up some basics. I few sheath dresses in sold colors, ankle pants that fit me well, two nice skirts and a few nice sweaters at Eric Bombard. 

I stopped at sevres. I bought nothing. I thought about a cashmere shawl but decided that I didn't need it. I did notice this dinnerware. I don't know the name but the museum curator showed me that it is based on the desk accessories in the desk in Emile Hermes' office in the museum.




I then went back to deux maggots. Same lunch exactly. I don't care. I love it. A man was playing la vie en rose on his violin on the corner. I know it's cliche. I don't care. I love it. Two caramel macarons for dessert, which I ate while watching the man with the violin.






I love people watching. I find that it has evolved from watching just their clothing to noticing their faces and behavior which are fascinating. I will say the way they dress is amazing. How the heck do these people make puffer jackets look stylish and flattering?! One example: a gentleman with a puffer vest under a tweed blazer. Most of the secret is in the fit.


----------



## Cordeliere

PBP

Your posts make me feel like I am there.    Thanks for sharing the names of the places you like to shop.  That china is real eye candy.


----------



## EmileH

I noticed that I received the email to go and pick up something I had ordered from Hermes.fr so I headed over to fsh to pick it up. I fell in love with the cherche midi the moment I saw it in the promotional video which pictures someone carrying the bag all over the left bank. It is named after a street in the left bank. I could place almost every location in the video. I will say that the video makes the bag look much larger than it is. But it's very graceful and under the radar.

Here's the fun video. 



I decided that the bag was too small for my taste as a shoulder bag. And then I noticed that there was a clutch without a strap. Hmmmm... that might work for me. And then I noticed a trench epsom clutch with gold hardware on the French website. So I stalked it for three weeks hoping it would still be there when I got here. And it was. So I pounced.

Here it is. It's about the size of the Kelly pochette. I have a bleu saphir Kelly cut so this gives me a lighter neutral clutch. And I like it with my new gold jewelry. I love that it's under the radar.


----------



## EmileH

Finally it was time for my two hour macaron workshop at the Ritz. I have made macarons before. They tasted great but they didn't look perfect. I learned a lot of tips. It takes practice but here is what we made.







Then I went for a later dinner at Le Grand Colbert from the film something's gotta give. Great wine great food and grand mariner soufflé. Yum.


----------



## MadMadCat

Another fantastic set of messages pbp!! Very suggestive!
I could almost feel the humidity on my skin and the taste of the food. Thank you so much!

About the macarons...what's the secret to make the little "skirt"? I make decent macarons but i know they are not right unless they make the little skirt when they cook...
Please do share! [emoji15]


----------



## EmileH

Croisette. Thanks for info on cobbler. Not sure if I'll have time to make it there. I will try.

Glad you are enjoying my stories. 

Macarons: the edge is called the feet. It's just about getting the dough right. Whip the egg white and sugar for ten minutes on medium then turn to high for one minute. Fold in the almond meal and powdered sugar mixture (which is processed on the food processor to be very fine). It should look glossy like in the photo. Pipe onto silicone molds. Hold the tube 1 cm from the mold. Don't move it at all. Pipe. Stop. Twirl it a bit as you move so it doesn't leave a peak. Drop the tray three or four times 6-8 inches onto a towel to flatten and settle them. Bake immediately. 150 C. 15 minutes. Remove silicone trays from baking sheet onto racks immediately. Let cool. Full and refrigerate over night.


----------



## EmileH

A better photo of macaron dough


----------



## etoile de mer

cremel said:


> Today my shiba friend went to heaven after a fairly short notice...  He was my dear friend's companion for 12 years. I had some very special memories about him. He loved me so much tho he doesn't usually show affection to others because he is a Royal Shiba breed. He is loyal and the most beautiful Shiba I have ever seen. May you Rest In Peace.
> View attachment 3517011
> View attachment 3517012
> View attachment 3517013



*cremel*, so very sorry for the loss of your dear shiba friend.


----------



## etoile de mer

*PbP*, I've enjoyed every moment of your trip, so far.  I want you to plan my next trip to France! Many thanks for sharing all the details with us, and so fun to see your beautiful purchases, too!


----------



## EmileH

Thanks cordie, etoile and madmadcat


----------



## Genie27

Omg, I could eat that whole tray of macarons. How do you manage to eat only a couple?


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I noticed that I received the email to go and pick up something I had ordered from Hermes.fr so I headed over to fsh to pick it up. I fell in love with the cherche midi the moment I saw it in the promotional video which pictures someone carrying the bag all over the left bank. It is named after a street in the left bank. I could place almost every location in the video. I will say that the video makes the bag look much larger than it is. But it's very graceful and under the radar.
> 
> Here's the fun video.
> 
> 
> 
> I decided that the bag was too small for my taste as a shoulder bag. And then I noticed that there was a clutch without a strap. Hmmmm... that might work for me. And then I noticed a trench epsom clutch with gold hardware on the French website. So I stalked it for three weeks hoping it would still be there when I got here. And it was. So I pounced.
> 
> Here it is. It's about the size of the Kelly pochette. I have a bleu saphir Kelly cut so this gives me a lighter neutral clutch. And I like it with my new gold jewelry. I love that it's under the radar.
> 
> View attachment 3517757
> View attachment 3517758
> View attachment 3517759
> View attachment 3517760
> View attachment 3517761




Love this matching set! The necklace and the bag!! Congrats on your new H additions! It looks super elegant!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Finally it was time for my two hour macaron workshop at the Ritz. I have made macarons before. They tasted great but they didn't look perfect. I learned a lot of tips. It takes practice but here is what we made.
> 
> View attachment 3517766
> View attachment 3517767
> View attachment 3517768
> View attachment 3517770
> 
> 
> Then I went for a later dinner at Le Grand Colbert from the film something's gotta give. Great wine great food and grand mariner soufflé. Yum.
> 
> View attachment 3517773
> View attachment 3517774
> View attachment 3517775
> View attachment 3517776



Another amazing day!!! The macarons look absolutely delicious.  Great work Ppup! When are you going toteach us all?


----------



## scarf1

PBP- thanks for today's update! Loved everything! And congrats on your new purchases! And you go back to FSH tomorrow for a possible blue bag?


----------



## katekluet

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good evening ladies. Time for my debriefing. Today' theme is the left bank.
> 
> It was still a bit cloudy with light showers on and off. No matter. It's Paris after all. I finally got around to a bit of shopping. I have a few favorite boutiques that are not designer but are good quality with  nice fabrics and flattering cuts. I enjoy wearing them on their own or mixing them with my Chanel pieces. I made stops at apostrophe/ Georges Rech, Paule Ka and Eric Bompard. I will say that as with all things these days you have to choose carefully and critically judge each piece for quality. Even in France manufacturing standards have declined over the past ten years. I look carefully at quality and fit with an eye toward how things will wear over time and how they mix and match with what I have. I picked up some basics. I few sheath dresses in sold colors, ankle pants that fit me well, two nice skirts and a few nice sweaters at Eric Bombard.
> 
> I stopped at sevres. I bought nothing. I thought about a cashmere shawl but decided that I didn't need it. I did notice this dinnerware. I don't know the name but the museum curator showed me that it is based on the desk accessories in the desk in Emile Hermes' office in the museum.
> 
> View attachment 3517746
> 
> 
> I then went back to deux maggots. Same lunch exactly. I don't care. I love it. A man was playing la vie en rose on his violin on the corner. I know it's cliche. I don't care. I love it. Two caramel macarons for dessert, which I ate while watching the man with the violin.
> 
> View attachment 3517747
> View attachment 3517748
> View attachment 3517749
> 
> 
> I love people watching. I find that it has evolved from watching just their clothing to noticing their faces and behavior which are fascinating. I will say the way they dress is amazing. How the heck do these people make puffer jackets look stylish and flattering?! One example: a gentleman with a puffer vest under a tweed blazer. Most of the secret is in the fit.


Loving the travelogue...so many places I have enjoyed too. The tableware is H Deco, we have the coffee mugs. Glad all is going so well on your classes, shopping, excursions!


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Today my shiba friend went to heaven after a fairly short notice...  He was my dear friend's companion for 12 years. I had some very special memories about him. He loved me so much tho he doesn't usually show affection to others because he is a Royal Shiba breed. He is loyal and the most beautiful Shiba I have ever seen. May you Rest In Peace.
> View attachment 3517011
> View attachment 3517012
> View attachment 3517013


Looking at that Shiba's coat makes me want to plunge my hands into it.  What a beautiful coat.  What is a Royal shiba breed?   This shiba is an angel right now, no question about that.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good evening ladies. Time for my debriefing. Today' theme is the left bank.
> 
> It was still a bit cloudy with light showers on and off. No matter. It's Paris after all. I finally got around to a bit of shopping. I have a few favorite boutiques that are not designer but are good quality with  nice fabrics and flattering cuts. I enjoy wearing them on their own or mixing them with my Chanel pieces. I made stops at apostrophe/ Georges Rech, Paule Ka and Eric Bompard. I will say that as with all things these days you have to choose carefully and critically judge each piece for quality. Even in France manufacturing standards have declined over the past ten years. I look carefully at quality and fit with an eye toward how things will wear over time and how they mix and match with what I have. I picked up some basics. I few sheath dresses in sold colors, ankle pants that fit me well, two nice skirts and a few nice sweaters at Eric Bombard.
> 
> I stopped at sevres. I bought nothing. I thought about a cashmere shawl but decided that I didn't need it. I did notice this dinnerware. I don't know the name but the museum curator showed me that it is based on the desk accessories in the desk in Emile Hermes' office in the museum.
> 
> View attachment 3517746
> 
> 
> I then went back to deux maggots. Same lunch exactly. I don't care. I love it. A man was playing la vie en rose on his violin on the corner. I know it's cliche. I don't care. I love it. Two caramel macarons for dessert, which I ate while watching the man with the violin.
> 
> View attachment 3517747
> View attachment 3517748
> View attachment 3517749
> 
> 
> I love people watching. I find that it has evolved from watching just their clothing to noticing their faces and behavior which are fascinating. I will say the way they dress is amazing. How the heck do these people make puffer jackets look stylish and flattering?! One example: a gentleman with a puffer vest under a tweed blazer. Most of the secret is in the fit.


I can't believe I remember the name but here's a Hermes scarf from the 60's or 70's called Vertige that seems to reflect the design of the plates.  Scarf also has an op art feel of motion, maybe that's why I remembered the name.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Croisette. Thanks for info on cobbler. Not sure if I'll have time to make it there. I will try.
> 
> Glad you are enjoying my stories.
> 
> Macarons: the edge is called the feet. It's just about getting the dough right. Whip the egg white and sugar for ten minutes on medium then turn to high for one minute. Fold in the almond meal and powdered sugar mixture (which is processed on the food processor to be very fine). It should look glossy like in the photo. Pipe onto silicone molds. Hold the tube 1 cm from the mold. Don't move it at all. Pipe. Stop. Twirl it a bit as you move so it doesn't leave a peak. Drop the tray three or four times 6-8 inches onto a towel to flatten and settle them. Bake immediately. 150 C. 15 minutes. Remove silicone trays from baking sheet onto racks immediately. Let cool. Full and refrigerate over night.



Thank you!!! I think i was missing the tray dropping process! I will try next time.

Is it called "feet" in english as well? I never knew the name in english. It always reminded me of a crinoline pettycoat [emoji23]


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I noticed that I received the email to go and pick up something I had ordered from Hermes.fr so I headed over to fsh to pick it up. I fell in love with the cherche midi the moment I saw it in the promotional video which pictures someone carrying the bag all over the left bank. It is named after a street in the left bank. I could place almost every location in the video. I will say that the video makes the bag look much larger than it is. But it's very graceful and under the radar.
> 
> Here's the fun video.
> 
> 
> 
> I decided that the bag was too small for my taste as a shoulder bag. And then I noticed that there was a clutch without a strap. Hmmmm... that might work for me. And then I noticed a trench epsom clutch with gold hardware on the French website. So I stalked it for three weeks hoping it would still be there when I got here. And it was. So I pounced.
> 
> Here it is. It's about the size of the Kelly pochette. I have a bleu saphir Kelly cut so this gives me a lighter neutral clutch. And I like it with my new gold jewelry. I love that it's under the radar.
> 
> View attachment 3517757
> View attachment 3517758
> View attachment 3517759
> View attachment 3517760
> View attachment 3517761




Oh i was so taken by the macarons lesson that i forgot to tell you that your new pochette is fabulous. I like its understated elegance, and the proportions are perfect for you.
I think that the shoulder version would not have looked as good on you.
Great purchases!!!


----------



## Maedi

cremel said:


> Today my shiba friend went to heaven after a fairly short notice...  He was my dear friend's companion for 12 years. I had some very special memories about him. He loved me so much tho he doesn't usually show affection to others because he is a Royal Shiba breed. He is loyal and the most beautiful Shiba I have ever seen. May you Rest In Peace.
> View attachment 3517011
> View attachment 3517012
> View attachment 3517013



I am so sorry. He is beautiful! Thinking of you and wishing you strength. Are Shibas similar to Akitas?


----------



## cremel

Maedi said:


> I am so sorry. He is beautiful! Thinking of you and wishing you strength. Are Shibas similar to Akitas?



Thank you! They are related. Both are Japanese native dogs. Akita is much bigger than Shiba.


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> Today my shiba friend went to heaven after a fairly short notice...  He was my dear friend's companion for 12 years. I had some very special memories about him. He loved me so much tho he doesn't usually show affection to others because he is a Royal Shiba breed. He is loyal and the most beautiful Shiba I have ever seen. May you Rest In Peace.
> View attachment 3517011
> View attachment 3517012
> View attachment 3517013



[emoji25][emoji26][emoji25]
Sorry.  Nothing describes a loss as special as a silent love , communication & bond between two
I love [emoji173]️ my  [emoji240] & appreciate our special existence with each other
I hope your sadness will become happy memories of the times you spent together


----------



## gracekelly

PbP, what a fabulous day for you!  The clutch is lovely and a great neutral.  What fun to make the macarons!  I have to say that I will try the tarte tatin for the holidays with the apples you mentioned.  

You are right about the weather there, it makes the trip feel totally authentic


----------



## klynneann

cremel said:


> Today my shiba friend went to heaven after a fairly short notice...  He was my dear friend's companion for 12 years. I had some very special memories about him. He loved me so much tho he doesn't usually show affection to others because he is a Royal Shiba breed. He is loyal and the most beautiful Shiba I have ever seen. May you Rest In Peace.
> View attachment 3517011
> View attachment 3517012
> View attachment 3517013


He's beautiful! Cremel, I'm so sorry to hear of his passing. Thank you for sharing these beautiful images of him with us.


----------



## EmileH

Kate and eagle, thank you for the info on the dinnerware and scarf. 

Madmadcat, petticoat sounds nicer than feet. But yes officially it is called feet. 

Thank you to everyone for the comments on my new clutch. I was undecided at first when it arrived. I think the proportions are good for me. The larger of the two shoulder bags that are made is only 1 inch by1 inch larger. I think it would not have looked as good on me. The model who is carrying the bag in the film must be very small. Since I bought it on h.com I have the option or returning it if I decide that it doesn't  work for me. I am leaning toward keeping it.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> Looking at that Shiba's coat makes me want to plunge my hands into it.  What a beautiful coat.  What is a Royal shiba breed?   This shiba is an angel right now, no question about that.



Lots of people connect Shiba with Japanese royal family. Several Japanese royal family generations raise only Shiba because this kind of dog is specially loyal and territorial. Probably my friend's Shiba is the offspring of one of the royal family's Shiba...lol. I like to call him a royal Shiba because his natural pride and his extremely handsome outlook. The way he sitted and how he smiled at people looked majestic.  

There's a movie about Akita which is related to Shiba. It's from Richard Gere. Hachiko. Akita looks very similar to Shiba except the larger size.


----------



## cremel

Other than Shiba I also fall in love with Husky. I watched all the movies that focused on Husky. But I am afraid California is too hot for them.  When my kids are older I will consider either a Shiba or Husky.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I noticed that I received the email to go and pick up something I had ordered from Hermes.fr so I headed over to fsh to pick it up. I fell in love with the cherche midi the moment I saw it in the promotional video which pictures someone carrying the bag all over the left bank. It is named after a street in the left bank. I could place almost every location in the video. I will say that the video makes the bag look much larger than it is. But it's very graceful and under the radar.
> 
> Here's the fun video.
> 
> 
> 
> I decided that the bag was too small for my taste as a shoulder bag. And then I noticed that there was a clutch without a strap. Hmmmm... that might work for me. And then I noticed a trench epsom clutch with gold hardware on the French website. So I stalked it for three weeks hoping it would still be there when I got here. And it was. So I pounced.
> 
> Here it is. It's about the size of the Kelly pochette. I have a bleu saphir Kelly cut so this gives me a lighter neutral clutch. And I like it with my new gold jewelry. I love that it's under the radar.
> 
> View attachment 3517757
> View attachment 3517758
> View attachment 3517759
> View attachment 3517760
> View attachment 3517761




This bag's H logo looks much more subtle than Constance which is good for my taste. This bag is good for evening outings I suppose?


----------



## cremel

Removing this post as it's too disturbing for this  thread.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> This bag's H logo looks much more subtle than Constance which is good for my taste. This bag is good for evening outings I suppose?



Hi cremel, yes exactly, the clutch would be good for evening I think. Or other special occasions. It is a nice almost nude color. My Kelly cut is dark blue and will not work with all colors. I also like that it does not have the H. (Although you will notice that I am wearing an H belt. [emoji23] it took me a while to get used to wearing the belt. But I don't think I could ever wear a Constance. Just personal preference. I think they are beautiful bags.) 

I am up early because I go to fsh today to see my leathergoods SA. I am hoping for a blue bag as scarf1 mentioned. If they do not have it I will special order. If they do have it I will special order something else fun for my 50th birthday. So now I am going through what you went through. It is very confusing and high pressure. And now after saying I don't love two tone on me I might ask for two tone. Remind me. You chose bleu electric and gris mouette?


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi cremel, yes exactly, the clutch would be good for evening I think. Or other special occasions. It is a nice almost nude color. My Kelly cut is dark blue and will not work with all colors. I also like that it does not have the H. (Although you will notice that I am wearing an H belt. [emoji23] it took me a while to get used to wearing the belt. But I don't think I could ever wear a Constance. Just personal preference. I think they are beautiful bags.)
> 
> I am up early because I go to fsh today to see my leathergoods SA. I am hoping for a blue bag as scarf1 mentioned. If they do not have it I will special order. If they do have it I will special order something else fun for my 50th birthday. So now I am going through what you went through. It is very confusing and high pressure. And now after saying I don't love two tone on me I might ask for two tone. Remind me. You chose bleu electric and gris mouette?



Blue electric for face and back, Etoupe as the sides and lining as well as handles. Kind of like this one but replace the red lid with Etoupe. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




By the way my friend shared this with me. I think it's absolutely fabulous. If I get another SO I will choose something like this(only two color allowed these days tho)


----------



## cremel

It took me a long time on google to find the blue and Etoupe color combo. Quite by chance it's close enough to what I chose. 

And by the way I chose blue electric stitches. So on the Etoupe leather the blue stitches will show. I think it's fun. [emoji1] let us know how it goes with you. I suggest not to rush. If uncertain think twice. I spent two days researching and playing with colors in my head and two hours in the store to decide.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Blue electric for face and back, Etoupe as the sides and lining as well as handles. Kind of like this one but replace the red lid with Etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517976
> 
> 
> By the way my friend shared this with me. I think it's absolutely fabulous. If I get another SO I will choose something like this(only two color allowed these days tho)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517980



Oh yes, your choices and this are lovely. I am thinking things through one more time.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi cremel, yes exactly, the clutch would be good for evening I think. Or other special occasions. It is a nice almost nude color. My Kelly cut is dark blue and will not work with all colors. I also like that it does not have the H. (Although you will notice that I am wearing an H belt. [emoji23] it took me a while to get used to wearing the belt. But I don't think I could ever wear a Constance. Just personal preference. I think they are beautiful bags.)
> 
> I am up early because I go to fsh today to see my leathergoods SA. I am hoping for a blue bag as scarf1 mentioned. If they do not have it I will special order. If they do have it I will special order something else fun for my 50th birthday. So now I am going through what you went through. It is very confusing and high pressure. And now after saying I don't love two tone on me I might ask for two tone. Remind me. You chose bleu electric and gris mouette?



My DH wears H belt. [emoji23]I have not worn any belt for almost fours years now. My belly has been too big for my petit belts. [emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> My DH wears H belt. [emoji23]I have not worn any belt for almost fours years now. My belly has been too big for my petit belts. [emoji23]



I'm sure that's not true and if it is it's just temporary baby weight.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I noticed that I received the email to go and pick up something I had ordered from Hermes.fr so I headed over to fsh to pick it up. I fell in love with the cherche midi the moment I saw it in the promotional video which pictures someone carrying the bag all over the left bank. It is named after a street in the left bank. I could place almost every location in the video. I will say that the video makes the bag look much larger than it is. But it's very graceful and under the radar.
> 
> Here's the fun video.
> 
> 
> 
> I decided that the bag was too small for my taste as a shoulder bag. And then I noticed that there was a clutch without a strap. Hmmmm... that might work for me. And then I noticed a trench epsom clutch with gold hardware on the French website. So I stalked it for three weeks hoping it would still be there when I got here. And it was. So I pounced.
> 
> Here it is. It's about the size of the Kelly pochette. I have a bleu saphir Kelly cut so this gives me a lighter neutral clutch. And I like it with my new gold jewelry. I love that it's under the radar.
> 
> View attachment 3517757
> View attachment 3517758
> View attachment 3517759
> View attachment 3517760
> View attachment 3517761




Oh it is lovely and very classy. What a useful color. Congrats!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Finally it was time for my two hour macaron workshop at the Ritz. I have made macarons before. They tasted great but they didn't look perfect. I learned a lot of tips. It takes practice but here is what we made.
> 
> View attachment 3517766
> View attachment 3517767
> View attachment 3517768
> View attachment 3517770
> 
> 
> Then I went for a later dinner at Le Grand Colbert from the film something's gotta give. Great wine great food and grand mariner soufflé. Yum.
> 
> View attachment 3517773
> View attachment 3517774
> View attachment 3517775
> View attachment 3517776



Beautiful bag followed by beautiful desserts! What a gluttonous read for me  Thanks for the eye candy!


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I noticed that I received the email to go and pick up something I had ordered from Hermes.fr so I headed over to fsh to pick it up. I fell in love with the cherche midi the moment I saw it in the promotional video which pictures someone carrying the bag all over the left bank. It is named after a street in the left bank. I could place almost every location in the video. I will say that the video makes the bag look much larger than it is. But it's very graceful and under the radar.
> 
> Here's the fun video.
> 
> 
> 
> I decided that the bag was too small for my taste as a shoulder bag. And then I noticed that there was a clutch without a strap. Hmmmm... that might work for me. And then I noticed a trench epsom clutch with gold hardware on the French website. So I stalked it for three weeks hoping it would still be there when I got here. And it was. So I pounced.
> 
> Here it is. It's about the size of the Kelly pochette. I have a bleu saphir Kelly cut so this gives me a lighter neutral clutch. And I like it with my new gold jewelry. I love that it's under the radar.
> 
> View attachment 3517757
> View attachment 3517758
> View attachment 3517759
> View attachment 3517760
> View attachment 3517761




Congrats on your lovely new Cherche Midi clutch and the beautifully evocative photos. I know people all love Paris and it's cliches. It's a lovely place but I don't think I could live there for very long. DH speaks good French so he is very at home there, I can survive but prefer going on my multiple short trips and discovering more each time and keeping the romance and reality separate. I hope you choose a very special Blue SO for your 50th, it would be prefect. I have 2 SOs, one in Saphir and the other in Electrique. No regrets!


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats on your lovely new Cherche Midi clutch and the beautifully evocative photos. I know people all love Paris and it's cliches. It's a lovely place but I don't think I could live there for very long. DH speaks good French so he is very at home there, I can survive but prefer going on my multiple short trips and discovering more each time and keeping the romance and reality separate. I hope you choose a very special Blue SO for your 50th, it would be prefect. I have 2 SOs, one in Saphir and the other in Electrique. No regrets!



Oh thank you. [emoji8] You always give such wonderful advice. I love the cherche midi. So happy that I found it. The clutch is really perfect for me. 

I could stay in Paris forever and be happy I think. I never tire of it and I always feel that my time is too short


----------



## EmileH

My outfit for the day. Blue [emoji170]


----------



## Genie27

Good luck today, PbP. Hope you find your perfect blue! Your travelogue and pictures are lovely and I've enjoyed seeing Paris from your perspective. The clutch suits you beautifully. 

I'm also excited for your SO bag - I'm sure it will be very elegant and very special. Enjoy you day!


----------



## EmileH

Just back from FSH. I'm going to cry. Good news and good news. No blue today but my wonderful SA offered a Kelly 35 (my favorite size) in raisin. I'm in love. If they had blue I was going to ask to special order raisin. We placed a special order for my blue bag which is going to be very special and will arrive in time for my 50th birthday I hope. It is a whole year away so there is time.

Everyone at the store is so nice. When they know that you love the brand in all of its forms and have a genuine interest they really want to make you happy. It's just a wonderful experience. 

They took my gris tourtourelle bag to fix. They think it could be a loose screw. But they will fix it and send it to me. 

I am over the moon happy. Good thing that I bought a new bag. Otherwise I would have no bag to carry home. [emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

Oh I forgot. The picture


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh I forgot. The picture
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518045
> 
> View attachment 3518044



It's so beautiful! Suits u completely! And of course your outfit of the day!!


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Just back from FSH. I'm going to cry. Good news and good news. No blue today but my wonderful SA offered a Kelly 35 (my favorite size) in raisin. I'm in love. If they had blue I was going to ask to special order raisin. We placed a special order for my blue bag which is going to be very special and will arrive in time for my 50th birthday I hope. It is a whole year away so there is time.
> 
> Everyone at the store is so nice. When they know that you love the brand in all of its forms and have a genuine interest they really want to make you happy. It's just a wonderful experience.
> 
> They took my gris tourtourelle bag to fix. They think it could be a loose screw. But they will fix it and send it to me.
> 
> I am over the moon happy. Good thing that I bought a new bag. Otherwise I would have no bag to carry home. [emoji23]



Raisin is simply amazing! And congrats on the SO, a truly special bag to mark an occasion, I am sure it will be right on time. GT will be fixed in no time although it's a shock for to me hear it's a screw??


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Raisin is simply amazing! And congrats on the SO, a truly special bag to mark an occasion, I am sure it will be right on time. GT will be fixed in no time although it's a shock for to me hear it's a screw??



Thank you. When my SO  comes I will have all three classic colors on my someday wishlist. Rouge h bleu saphir and raisin. I'm over the moon happy. Plus my neutrals are covered. [emoji16]

The repairs person thinks it's a screw. I thought it was a little piece of leather. But they stood behind their product completely and are going out of their way to take care of it for me. So I am happy.


----------



## Cygne18

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh I forgot. The picture
> View attachment 3518045
> 
> View attachment 3518044



@Pocketbook Pup, wow, your new raisin K35 is such a beauty! Congratulations on your fabulous new addition and your upcoming SO! I'm excited for you and can't wait to see your reveal in a year.


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh I forgot. The picture
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518045
> 
> View attachment 3518044


 Just gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. When my SO  comes I will have all three classic colors on my someday wishlist. Rouge h bleu saphir and raisin. I'm over the moon happy. Plus my neutrals are covered. [emoji16]
> .



You are a blessed person.   Those have to be the three best colors ever plus your neutrals are fab.  What good choices you have made.  Congrats.

What is the leather in the raisin?


----------



## Mindi B

MadMadCat said:


> The scariest movie i have ever seen was from the 70's and it had a cannibal african doll that could not be destroyed.
> [emoji33][emoji33]



MadMadCat, was that part of a horror anthology TV movie--The doll episode featured Karen Black and I think she finally ended up cooking the thing in the oven?  Ooooooh, I remember that.


----------



## Mindi B

cremel said:


> Blue electric for face and back, Etoupe as the sides and lining as well as handles. Kind of like this one but replace the red lid with Etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517976
> 
> 
> By the way my friend shared this with me. I think it's absolutely fabulous. If I get another SO I will choose something like this(only two color allowed these days tho)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517980



I have a Kelly very much like the second one--mine is Parchemin front with a Gris T back and Graphite straps and handle.  And turquoise stitching.  It's a fun bag.  I wish SOs still allowed three colors.


----------



## Mindi B

Beautiful Kelly, PbP.  Love the veining.


----------



## meazar

PbP, your entire trip sounds magical!  Both new bags are gorgeous- wear them in good health.  Not sure if you will ever top this trip...!


----------



## lanit

Love the trench with touch of gold PbP, a classic and versatile choice for sure. I nearly brought Ho,e a Roulis I trench evercolor but the gold bar was too much bling for me to handle. This style is just perfect, though I'd adore having a strap for additional versatility for myself. The raisin Kelly is sublime. Wonderful travel photos, and now I really need to make plans for a Paris visit next year.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My outfit for the day. Blue [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518019


Of course I totally love this outfit!  Good luck with the bag!


----------



## scarf1

Oops, 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Just back from FSH. I'm going to cry. Good news and good news. No blue today but my wonderful SA offered a Kelly 35 (my favorite size) in raisin. I'm in love. If they had blue I was going to ask to special order raisin. We placed a special order for my blue bag which is going to be very special and will arrive in time for my 50th birthday I hope. It is a whole year away so there is time.
> 
> Everyone at the store is so nice. When they know that you love the brand in all of its forms and have a genuine interest they really want to make you happy. It's just a wonderful experience.
> 
> They took my gris tourtourelle bag to fix. They think it could be a loose screw. But they will fix it and send it to me.
> 
> I am over the moon happy. Good thing that I bought a new bag. Otherwise I would have no bag to carry home. [emoji23]


due to time difference, I see my comment is late!


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh I forgot. The picture
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518045
> 
> View attachment 3518044


It's gorgeous!!!!!

The Bleu Saphir SO will be so perfect!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh thank you. [emoji8] You always give such wonderful advice. I love the cherche midi. So happy that I found it. The clutch is really perfect for me.
> 
> I could stay in Paris forever and be happy I think. I never tire of it and I always feel that my time is too short


When you retire, you might wind up living in France for the summers.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm sure that's not true and if it is it's just temporary baby weight.



You are very kind Ppup. Unfortunately it's not that easy to get rid of it.  [emoji849]


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> I have a Kelly very much like the second one--mine is Parchemin front with a Gris T back and Graphite straps and handle.  And turquoise stitching.  It's a fun bag.  I wish SOs still allowed three colors.


Mindi, you should talk about your H things more often.  I never realized you had a kelly.  You have been very under the radar, dare I say too much so.  Your kelly sounds intriguing.  It would be nice to see a pix of it.  The dark color is very appropriate for the straps and handle.  
I dragged Ms. Prussian Blue K out of hiding and so Ms. Orange Polka Dot Grommet Coach duffel is now put to rest for a bit.   I didn't realize how much I had missed Ms. PBK.    It's rather banged up, I've had it for about a decade, but every time I think about surrendering it to spa, I pass because I would have to give it up for a while.   Plus there's something charming about a banged-up kelly, a kelly that's _lived_.  (There's a metaphor here).


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh I forgot. The picture
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518045
> 
> View attachment 3518044



Amazing choices of bags Ppup ! I love raisin and Saphire. You have got everything covered now. Congratulations!! This Kelly looks like made from Togo?


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh I forgot. The picture
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518045
> 
> View attachment 3518044


Congrats!


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Lots of people connect Shiba with Japanese royal family. Several Japanese royal family generations raise only Shiba because this kind of dog is specially loyal and territorial. Probably my friend's Shiba is the offspring of one of the royal family's Shiba...lol. I like to call him a royal Shiba because his natural pride and his extremely handsome outlook. The way he sitted and how he smiled at people looked majestic.
> 
> There's a movie about Akita which is related to Shiba. It's from Richard Gere. Hachiko. Akita looks very similar to Shiba except the larger size.


Gere made a movie called Hachiko?  I never knew that.


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> I have a Kelly very much like the second one--mine is Parchemin front with a Gris T back and Graphite straps and handle.  And turquoise stitching.  It's a fun bag.  I wish SOs still allowed three colors.



This one you designed sounds fabulous. I love all the colors you chose. May I see a photo of it! Please?[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Blue electric for face and back, Etoupe as the sides and lining as well as handles. Kind of like this one but replace the red lid with Etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517976
> 
> 
> By the way my friend shared this with me. I think it's absolutely fabulous. If I get another SO I will choose something like this(only two color allowed these days tho)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517980


Very elegant, Cremel!


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> Gere made a movie called Hachiko?  I never knew that.



Yes. Here you go.


----------



## eagle1002us

periogirl28 said:


> Raisin is simply amazing! And congrats on the SO, a truly special bag to mark an occasion, I am sure it will be right on time. GT will be fixed in no time although it's a shock for to me hear it's a screw??


Well, that's better than my calling it a zit.   So, the kelly's a frame bag.  Interesting.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> Very elegant, Cremel!



Thank you dear!


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> Well, that's better than my calling it a zit.   So, the kelly's a frame bag.  Interesting.



I never knew they put screws on birkin or Kelly. I thought it's all stitched.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Yes. Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518241


Thank you, cremel!  I could look at Gere all day.   He's eye candy.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> This one you designed sounds fabulous. I love all the colors you chose. May I see a photo of it! Please?[emoji7][emoji7]


Wha'd I say, Mindi?


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> Gere made a movie called Hachiko?  I never knew that.



By the way it's a true story. The train station still exists and they made a statue in front of the train station and people or tourists would go visit...


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> By the way it's a true story. The train station still exists and they made a statue in front of the train station and people or tourists would go visit...


When I first read this, I thought the statue was of Gere.   Well, the dog's very good lookin', too.


----------



## EmileH

Hi ladies. Just back to my room. Exhausted. I need to do my daily update and pack. But first dinner.

Thanks for the kinds comments on Miss raisin. She is togo. 35 my favorite size.

Every trip is different and enjoyable in a different way. But yes I think I'm fine with my bags now that I have my classic colors and neutrals. Once I get my SO of course. I can't focus now but I need to ask about experience with special orders when I get back 

Gere, dogs, I'm lost. Love both [emoji2]


----------



## lanit

cremel said:


> By the way it's a true story. The train station still exists and they made a statue in front of the train station and people or tourists would go visit...


Just chiming in that this is based upon a true story in Japan I think a few decades ago. There is a statue of the Akita in front of the train station that the story takes place. I loved the movie though sad and a real tear jerker.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hachikō


----------



## lanit

Pbp - I have not kept up with the thread. What is your SO going to be? You have some beautiful bags - how do you decide what to carry Lol? I used my mini roulis last night at a ceremonial dinner with DH with a mayor from the western region of China. I received a few compliments from its delightful size and color. Never thought green could be so versatile. I did not wear any green either; an orange silk jacket, black cropped wide legged pants and a crinkle ivory babette top. Just felt like orange and green would work last night...I have definitely been turning away from matchy matchy these days. Even my nightstands for the bedroom are gonna be different. What gives?


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh I forgot. The picture
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518045
> 
> View attachment 3518044


LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## cremel

lanit said:


> Pbp - I have not kept up with the thread. What is your SO going to be? You have some beautiful bags - how do you decide what to carry Lol? I used my mini roulis last night at a ceremonial dinner with DH with a mayor from the western region of China. I received a few compliments from its delightful size and color. Never thought green could be so versatile. I did not wear any green either; an orange silk jacket, black cropped wide legged pants and a crinkle ivory babette top. Just felt like orange and green would work last night...I have definitely been turning away from matchy matchy these days. Even my nightstands for the bedroom are gonna be different. What gives?


These colors go very well with orange: green brown black. Right you are and the color combo works!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies. Just back to my room. Exhausted. I need to do my daily update and pack. But first dinner.
> 
> Thanks for the kinds comments on Miss raisin. She is togo. 35 my favorite size.
> 
> Every trip is different and enjoyable in a different way. But yes I think I'm fine with my bags now that I have my classic colors and neutrals. Once I get my SO of course. I can't focus now but I need to ask about experience with special orders when I get back
> 
> Gere, dogs, I'm lost. Love both [emoji2]




If you look for permanent asylum in Europe just PM !
Congrats on your raisin K. An item on so many ladies whishlist, lucky [emoji256] girl!
I hope you get your next planned K in time for your BD. Maybe I'll get mine around that time as well?!
I picked up a mors CSGM in grey- turquoise today. It was too good on me to pass. But Paris is another kind of shopping bliss...


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh I forgot. The picture
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518045
> 
> View attachment 3518044



Oh my, I am so thrilled for you. Raisin is my favorite color. It is a stunning bag. Many [emoji173]️ wishes for you!
So glad your Kelly can be fixed and that you found a wonderful replacement!
Also congratulations on the blue SO! 
What a day for you! You must be so excited! Will you be able to sleep tonight?


----------



## nicole0612

Mindi B said:


> I have a Kelly very much like the second one--mine is Parchemin front with a Gris T back and Graphite straps and handle.  And turquoise stitching.  It's a fun bag.  I wish SOs still allowed three colors.



In that case, your bag is stunning Mindi!


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh I forgot. The picture
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518045
> 
> View attachment 3518044



Congrats! It's my favorite color! You are going to love it. Must tell which scarf you got before you were offered this bag! [emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

lanit said:


> Pbp - I have not kept up with the thread. What is your SO going to be? You have some beautiful bags - how do you decide what to carry Lol? I used my mini roulis last night at a ceremonial dinner with DH with a mayor from the western region of China. I received a few compliments from its delightful size and color. Never thought green could be so versatile. I did not wear any green either; an orange silk jacket, black cropped wide legged pants and a crinkle ivory babette top. Just felt like orange and green would work last night...I have definitely been turning away from matchy matchy these days. Even my nightstands for the bedroom are gonna be different. What gives?



Lanit, I kept it simple,hopefully you will approve. You have great taste. Bleu saphir outside with Gris mouette inside. No contrast stitching or other color on the onside, silver monogram on the clochette. Blue and grey are my college colors and I wanted it to look elegant. It's a b30 in swift. 



gracekelly said:


> LOVE IT!!!!



Thank you. Me too!



Pourquoipas said:


> If you look for permanent asylum in Europe just PM !
> Congrats on your raisin K. An item on so many ladies whishlist, lucky [emoji256] girl!
> I hope you get your next planned K in time for your BD. Maybe I'll get mine around that time as well?!
> I picked up a mors CSGM in grey- turquoise today. It was too good on me to pass. But Paris is another kind of shopping bliss...



Haha. If my hubby and puppy were not at home I would. Congrats on your cashmere. It's beautiful. Maybe we receive our Kellys together. 



nicole0612 said:


> Oh my, I am so thrilled for you. Raisin is my favorite color. It is a stunning bag. Many [emoji173]️ wishes for you!
> So glad your Kelly can be fixed and that you found a wonderful replacement!
> Also congratulations on the blue SO!
> What a day for you! You must be so excited! Will you be able to sleep tonight?



I hardly slept last night I was so excited so I'm good and tired tonight. What a day. 



Mininana said:


> Congrats! It's my favorite color! You are going to love it. Must tell which scarf you got before you were offered this bag! [emoji23]



Haha that's right. I actually didn't buy any scarves this trip. But I suppose my rouge prune brique cheval Phoenix will go with it. I just bought that a home.  I did buy two sweaters in aubergine at Eric bompard the day before. Can you believe no scarves at all, no belts, no costume jewelry. I stuck strictly to my shopping list. I was a very good girl. [emoji56]


----------



## EmileH

Ok, I'm all packed. Ready to go through my last day:

I had my appointment at fsh this morning so I woke up early all excited. You know what happened next.

After I finished admiring my bag I headed over to deux magots for a light lunch. The skies were finally blue with bright sunshine. The man selling chestnuts was there as well as a jazz band. Ms Raisin came with.  







This was a particularly happy day for me, because last year I was here just a few days before the attacks. The Friday prior was a day just like this. The sun was shining, the music was playing. It was heaven. So when I heard what happened just a week later I was heart broken as we all were. It was good to see that life goes on, Paris is still Paris. Oh and ironically last year I sat next to a Frenchman who wanted to talk about Donald *****. Who would have guessed!


----------



## EmileH

From there I took a long walk down Rue du bac, along the seine, across the love bridge and through the Tuileries to place vendome where I was meeting friends for tea in the Proust room. 





Wow. The room was beautiful. The staff so friendly. The food amazing and plentiful. And we each got a little stool for our bag! My kind of place.


----------



## EmileH

As I left the moon over the place vendome was amazing.




I rested for a few hours, started my packing, filled in myh on my fsh adventures. She's so sweet to share my joy. I missed her this trip.

Finally I headed to L'avenue in avenue Montaigne for a dinner with a view of the Eifel tower. My last kir royal for the trip. They are starting to hang the Christmas decorations. The Christmas bazar is up on the champs elysee. 






And the Eifel tower twinkled. 




And that's all for this trip my friends. Thanks for sharing my fun. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> As I left the moon over the place vendome was amazing.
> 
> View attachment 3518630
> 
> 
> I rested for a few hours, started my packing, filled in myh on my fsh adventures. She's so sweet to share my joy. I missed her this trip.
> 
> Finally I headed to L'avenue in avenue Montaigne for a dinner with a view of the Eifel tower. My last kir royal for the trip. They are starting to hang the Christmas decorations. The Christmas bazar is up on the champs elysee.
> 
> View attachment 3518632
> View attachment 3518634
> View attachment 3518635
> 
> 
> And the Eifel tower twinkled.
> 
> View attachment 3518638
> 
> 
> And that's all for this trip my friends. Thanks for sharing my fun. [emoji8][emoji8]


Thank you so much for sharing everything with us! Safe trip home.


----------



## Mininana

Love it PBP!

And you have so many scarves, I bet you can find something to match. I didn't even think of the matching bag to scarf concept until I "met" you! So naturally I'm interested to see what you match to your bag since I have the same one in a different size (k32...) 

What's funny is most of my scarves match my rose tyrien and bambou evelynes. I need to step up my scarf game [emoji23]


It was lovely to hear about your trip. I'm next!! I leave November 26 to Amsterdam, Barcelona and Paris. Can't wait!!! [emoji170]


And you did so well. The rose gold jewelry is amazing and TDF!!


----------



## EmileH

klynneann said:


> Thank you so much for sharing everything with us! Safe trip home.



Thank you! 

Next person is up to share their trip with us so we can all enjoy.


----------



## etoile de mer

So sad your trip is ending! So glad you've had such a fun vacation. Safe travels!


----------



## EmileH

Mininana said:


> Love it PBP!
> 
> And you have so many scarves, I bet you can find something to match. I didn't even think of the matching bag to scarf concept until I "met" you! So naturally I'm interested to see what you match to your bag since I have the same one in a different size (k32...)
> 
> What's funny is most of my scarves match my rose tyrien and bambou evelynes. I need to step up my scarf game [emoji23]
> 
> 
> It was lovely to hear about your trip. I'm next!! I leave November 26 to Amsterdam, Barcelona and Paris. Can't wait!!! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> And you did so well. The rose gold jewelry is amazing and TDF!!



Yay! Can't wait to hear about your trip. You will get to see all of the Christmas decorations.

I went crazy with scarves so I have quite a few to go with the bag. Here are a few suggestions.


----------



## scarf1

Here's another one for your new bag.


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! Can't wait to hear about your trip. You will get to see all of the Christmas decorations.
> 
> I went crazy with scarves so I have quite a few to go with the bag. Here are a few suggestions.
> 
> View attachment 3518646
> View attachment 3518647
> View attachment 3518648
> View attachment 3518649
> View attachment 3518650
> View attachment 3518651
> View attachment 3518652
> View attachment 3518653
> View attachment 3518654



What a great selection! Ok I'm going to keep my eyes peeled for them. I need to start working on a "list"! 

[emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> View attachment 3518671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another one for your new bag.



Oh yes twin. That's a good one too. I think I have purple covered. The pomellato rings that I bought last trip were London blue and amethyst too. I might need the amethyst earrings someday.


----------



## EmileH

Mininana said:


> What a great selection! Ok I'm going to keep my eyes peeled for them. I need to start working on a "list"!
> 
> [emoji7]



[emoji23] thanks for the exercise. It will keep me from scouring duty free for purple scarves tomorrow [emoji23]


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! Can't wait to hear about your trip. You will get to see all of the Christmas decorations.
> 
> I went crazy with scarves so I have quite a few to go with the bag. Here are a few suggestions.
> 
> View attachment 3518646
> View attachment 3518647
> View attachment 3518648
> View attachment 3518649
> View attachment 3518650
> View attachment 3518651
> View attachment 3518652
> View attachment 3518653
> View attachment 3518654


All of them are so beautiful!  PbP, do you happen to know the cw info for Les Chemins?


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! Can't wait to hear about your trip. You will get to see all of the Christmas decorations.
> 
> I went crazy with scarves so I have quite a few to go with the bag. Here are a few suggestions.
> 
> View attachment 3518646
> View attachment 3518647
> View attachment 3518648
> View attachment 3518649
> View attachment 3518650
> View attachment 3518651
> View attachment 3518652
> View attachment 3518653
> View attachment 3518654



I think you're set, these will all be amazing with Ms Raisin! Safe travels


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> From there I took a long walk down Rue du bac, along the seine, across the love bridge and through the Tuileries to place vendome where I was meeting friends for tea in the Proust room.
> View attachment 3518622
> View attachment 3518623
> View attachment 3518624
> 
> 
> Wow. The room was beautiful. The staff so friendly. The food amazing and plentiful. And we each got a little stool for our bag! My kind of place.
> 
> View attachment 3518619
> View attachment 3518620
> 
> View attachment 3518625
> View attachment 3518626
> View attachment 3518628
> View attachment 3518629



Beautiful and beautiful!!! Another amazing day! Thank you Ppup for sharing this wonderful trip with us. I see chestnuts!!! Something I cannot find on the street in US but can be found everywhere in freance around Christmas! I miss it. I am willing to pay 15 euro to buy a small bag(in Italy I bought a tiny bag with 15 euros[emoji39]). Looks like a kir royal on the table. DH and I went to a steak house last night...kir royal was on my table too at the beginning of the meal...

Have a good trip home! [emoji485][emoji574]️


----------



## eagle1002us

lanit said:


> Pbp - I have not kept up with the thread. What is your SO going to be? You have some beautiful bags - how do you decide what to carry Lol? I used my mini roulis last night at a ceremonial dinner with DH with a mayor from the western region of China. I received a few compliments from its delightful size and color. Never thought green could be so versatile. I did not wear any green either; an orange silk jacket, black cropped wide legged pants and a crinkle ivory babette top. Just felt like orange and green would work last night...I have definitely been turning away from matchy matchy these days. Even my nightstands for the bedroom are gonna be different. What gives?


Uh oh.  Hope it's not catching.  I live for the thrill of the hunt, perfectly matching thread to fabric, matching natural linen to its solid equivalent in pants, shoes and purse, looking for the matching ivory solid for a jacket for my floral print w/ivory background.  This is the fun part of being OCDish.

Lanit, I read books on color coordination for wardrobes and they would say your orange and green worked because they are very close to being complementary colors (opposites on the color wheel). Your ensemble sounds very elegant.  Technically the complementary color to green is red but a brilliant Sunkist orange works very very well.   I have scarves (not H) of a muted teal green (basically a sea green) with a fiesta orange. 
Today I wore natural color linen top and jacket, pants and shoes in bone, an agate necklace of hematite, a saffron color stone, and a bone color stone (with an agate pendant of same colors) and my Prussian Blue kelly (ack! the only thing that technically didn't coordinate!).  Does H have a color that matches linen?   I just got a Blue Paon CDC -- love it -- and now I am wondering if Craie would match linen.  (I think a CDC exists in Craie?).    
The blue paon color seemed to be a winter shade (deeper color) of turquoise.  I thought it would be the bright green teal that was around this summer, and the summer before, etc.  I got it from H.com and their pix show mainly the metal colors, not so much the leather band.


----------



## klynneann

cremel said:


> Beautiful and beautiful!!! Another amazing day! Thank you Ppup for sharing this wonderful trip with us. I see chestnuts!!! Something I cannot find on the street in US but can be found everywhere in freance around Christmas! I miss it. I am willing to pay 15 euro to buy a small bag(in Italy I bought a tiny bag with 15 euros[emoji39]). Looks like a kir royal on the table. DH and I went to a steak house last night...kir royal was on my table too at the beginning of the meal...
> 
> Have a good trip home! [emoji485][emoji574]️


Cremel, during the holidays you can get roasted chestnuts on the streets of NYC.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> You are very kind Ppup. Unfortunately it's not that easy to get rid of it.  [emoji849]


That's right.  I still have baby fat and this year I technically became a senior citizen.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh I forgot. The picture
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518045
> 
> View attachment 3518044


OMG this is so gorgeous. The PHW is to die for!!! Congrats to you!


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> MadMadCat, was that part of a horror anthology TV movie--The doll episode featured Karen Black and I think she finally ended up cooking the thing in the oven?  Ooooooh, I remember that.



YES!! Exactly.
Shudder.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh I forgot. The picture
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518045
> 
> View attachment 3518044



You're having an amazing trip!! So many classic and unique items!! Congratulations!

I'm sure it must be super exciting!


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Next person is up to share their trip with us so we can all enjoy.



You truly did a wonderful job with the travelogue, and the bar is set high now! I feel ashamed about my very poor reporting on my Patis trip! 

Have a great flight back!


----------



## Maedi

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok, I'm all packed. Ready to go through my last day:
> 
> I had my appointment at fsh this morning so I woke up early all excited. You know what happened next.
> 
> After I finished admiring my bag I headed over to deux magots for a light lunch. The skies were finally blue with bright sunshine. The man selling chestnuts was there as well as a jazz band. Ms Raisin came with.
> 
> View attachment 3518608
> View attachment 3518609
> View attachment 3518610
> View attachment 3518611
> 
> 
> This was a particularly happy day for me, because last year I was here just a few days before the attacks. The Friday prior was a day just like this. The sun was shining, the music was playing. It was heaven. So when I heard what happened just a week later I was heart broken as we all were. It was good to see that life goes on, Paris is still Paris. Oh and ironically last year I sat next to a Frenchman who wanted to talk about Donald *****. Who would have guessed!


This is a gorgeous bag. Congratulations!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> As I left the moon over the place vendome was amazing.
> 
> View attachment 3518630
> 
> 
> I rested for a few hours, started my packing, filled in myh on my fsh adventures. She's so sweet to share my joy. I missed her this trip.
> 
> Finally I headed to L'avenue in avenue Montaigne for a dinner with a view of the Eifel tower. My last kir royal for the trip. They are starting to hang the Christmas decorations. The Christmas bazar is up on the champs elysee.
> 
> View attachment 3518632
> View attachment 3518634
> View attachment 3518635
> 
> 
> And the Eifel tower twinkled.
> 
> View attachment 3518638
> 
> 
> And that's all for this trip my friends. Thanks for sharing my fun. [emoji8][emoji8]


Thanks for taking the time to write the travelogue.  Your pictures were wonderful too.  So happy this was such a great trip for you and at least you had the sun on your last day.   Safe journey home!


----------



## EmileH

klynneann said:


> All of them are so beautiful!  PbP, do you happen to know the cw info for Les Chemins?



Hi. It's 12. Which does not have purple in the title. But it has tons of purple. It's the predominate color that I see. Black background


----------



## EmileH

Thanks everyone. Grackelly my cruise jacket served me well. I think I wore it 3 of 7 days!


----------



## EmileH

For interest this is the first time I have seen the line outside fsh. This was around 9:30. There are another 10-12 people at the side door. It is good that demand remains high especially for leather goods, I suppose.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> For interest this is the first time I have seen the line outside fsh. This was around 9:30. There are another 10-12 people at the side door. It is good that demand remains high especially for leather goods, I suppose.
> 
> View attachment 3518976


First of all, thank you SO MUCH for distracting me during this awful week. I've been drooling over your pix of leather, tartes, rose gold, monuments, Paris street life, chateaux. It's been a real treat for me!!  But second - I'm confused about the line. Maybe I misread earlier posts about a new system abolishing the line....?


----------



## Meta

momasaurus said:


> First of all, thank you SO MUCH for distracting me during this awful week. I've been drooling over your pix of leather, tartes, rose gold, monuments, Paris street life, chateaux. It's been a real treat for me!!  But second - I'm confused about the line. Maybe I misread earlier posts about a new system abolishing the line....?


Instead of a line in the store, the new system for leather bags has now seen ppl lining up before the store opens on both entrance. Upon opening, there's a line for leather bags in the store where each person is then allocated an appointment for the day. Once the appointments are filled up, everyone is turn away and told to try tomorrow. It used to be one can turn up anytime in the store and stand in line for a chance to purchase a leather bag at FSH. Those days are gone!


----------



## momasaurus

weN84 said:


> Instead of a line in the store, the new system for leather bags has now seen ppl lining up before the store opens on both entrance. Upon opening, there's a line for leather bags in the store where each person is then allocated an appointment for the day. Once the appointments are filled up, everyone is turn away and told to try tomorrow. It used to be one can turn up anytime in the store and stand in line for a chance to purchase a leather bag at FSH. Those days are gone!


AH! Thanks for the explanation. Now I get it. It seems more civilized for everyone.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> First of all, thank you SO MUCH for distracting me during this awful week. I've been drooling over your pix of leather, tartes, rose gold, monuments, Paris street life, chateaux. It's been a real treat for me!!  But second - I'm confused about the line. Maybe I misread earlier posts about a new system abolishing the line....?



Oh how sweet momasaurus. I'm glad it was a good distraction. If anything I feel like seeing Paris makes me realize that life goes on. It soothes my soul. Feeds my soul. I feel like I can go on for another 6 months. [emoji23]

They essentially moved the line outside and early in the am. People line up early outside and are given appointments to  come back later. The store is much nicer now without the big line. 

If you want small leather goods you can just walk right up and ask. I wanted to see pilo pochettes for my glasses. They showed me right away. I decided they were too puffy and bulky. I'll stick with my $10 etsy finds for my glasses.

But if you want a bag you need an appointment. Big improvement.


----------



## EmileH

By the way, I was able to write and post like this because I'm on my own so when I come home tired at night and can't sleep I could share the details with you my Hermes friends. No pressure if anyone doesn't have time to do this on their vacation and I hope it wasn't obnoxious to share. I know I am very fortunate to have these nice experiences. I also know that you guys appreciate it most of all. So it was fun to share the details.


----------



## meridian

Thank you so much for taking the time to do this travelogue PPup. Like momasaurus said it has been a much needed distraction this week. I have been so down since Tuesday and Paris  is my favorite city. Getting to experience it "with" you has been the highlight of my week. Truly. Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## AngelFood

Pocketbook Pup said:


> By the way, I was able to write and post like this because I'm on my own so when I come home tired at night and can't sleep I could share the details with you my Hermes friends. No pressure if anyone doesn't have time to do this on their vacation and I hope it wasn't obnoxious to share. I know I am very fortunate to have these nice experiences. I also know that you guys appreciate it most of all. So it was fun to share the details.




Thank you so much for taking the time to share your fantastic adventures. It was so much fun to share all of your experiences and knowledge. You made it possible to feel that I was strolling through Paris with you!


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi. It's 12. Which does not have purple in the title. But it has tons of purple. It's the predominate color that I see. Black background


Thank you!! Yes, it looks very purple in the picture.


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23] thanks for the exercise. It will keep me from scouring duty free for purple scarves tomorrow [emoji23]



 Safe Travels!!!


----------



## HavLab

I saw this movie too.  Terrifying!


----------



## HavLab

Pocketbook Pup said:


> By the way, I was able to write and post like this because I'm on my own so when I come home tired at night and can't sleep I could share the details with you my Hermes friends. No pressure if anyone doesn't have time to do this on their vacation and I hope it wasn't obnoxious to share. I know I am very fortunate to have these nice experiences. I also know that you guys appreciate it most of all. So it was fun to share the details.



I am glad I dropped over here to read it.  I found some new things to do and new cafes to try.  Thank you posting!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> By the way, I was able to write and post like this because I'm on my own so when I come home tired at night and can't sleep I could share the details with you my Hermes friends. No pressure if anyone doesn't have time to do this on their vacation and I hope it wasn't obnoxious to share. I know I am very fortunate to have these nice experiences. I also know that you guys appreciate it most of all. So it was fun to share the details.


PPup, it was like being there in person.  We all loved your reporting.


----------



## etoile de mer

Pocketbook Pup said:


> By the way, I was able to write and post like this because I'm on my own so when I come home tired at night and can't sleep I could share the details with you my Hermes friends. No pressure if anyone doesn't have time to do this on their vacation and I hope it wasn't obnoxious to share. I know I am very fortunate to have these nice experiences. I also know that you guys appreciate it most of all. So it was fun to share the details.



*PbP*, it was so gracious of you to share your vacation with us.  I looked forward to all your updates! I haven't been to Paris in quite a while, and it was so fun to hear about your outings. My husband and I often dream of living in Europe. He spent 6 months abroad, travelling and mostly studying in Denmark, while in college. And I travelled all over Europe with a friend for a summer, also while in college. He's been in Europe for the past week, on a business trip. I know he'll be happy to come home, but re-entry is always a bit bittersweet! Hope your trip home went smoothly!


----------



## eagle1002us

*@Pocketbook Pup*  Have you thought of having your H bags monogrammed?  Paris used to do that.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> *@Pocketbook Pup*  Have you thought of having your H bags monogrammed?  Paris used to do that.



Hi, do they only do that in Paris? I asked for it on my special order and they nicely offered it on my gris tourtourelle. Maybe I will bring a different bag each trip to have it done on all. I had it put on the clochette. I'll see how it looks. I'm matching the hardware color with it.

I can't believe I bought no scarves. Even at duty free! I was tempted by one or two but decided I didn't need them.  DH is thrilled that my bags came home less stuffed than my last trip. [emoji23]

One interesting thing: the French customs agents were waiting at the gate and wanted to see the gold jewelry and Hermes bag that I purchased again. I think they were making sure I didn't hand them off to a European friend to get a discount or something. They remarked that I come to France a lot and asked if I have friends here and I said no. They were very nice. But it was interesting. They thanked me and left after I showed them.


----------



## 911snowball

Welcome home PbP!  Thank you so much for taking the time for such beautiful posts and keeping us updated on the purchases. The raisin K is gorgeous and it was nice to hear how welll they handlled the issue of the mysterious bump in the gris t.  This week I  often took a few minutes and shut the door of my office to check in on your newest postings- it was such a treat to escape the daily grind for a few minutes. Thank you!  Now the rose gold farandole is now on my list. You are so right, the silver is such a workhorse, the gold would make sense to do the same.  It must be so much fun to add all your new things to your closet today!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Welcome back PBP, I'm normally a lurker and liked, but wanted to say how much I enjoyed all the Paris details, pictures and debriefs.  Congratulations on all your treasures...cannot wait to see the SO...what a dream come true!  Doubly special to be from Paris!


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> Welcome back PBP, I'm normally a lurker and liked, but wanted to say how much I enjoyed all the Paris details, pictures and debriefs.  Congratulations on all your treasures...cannot wait to see the SO...what a dream come true!  Doubly special to be from Paris!



Thank you dear friend. I'm glad you liked the stories. I hope you read them while cuddling with your beautiful new baby boy. [emoji8]


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, do they only do that in Paris? I asked for it on my special order and they nicely offered it on my gris tourtourelle. Maybe I will bring a different bag each trip to have it done on all. I had it put on the clochette. I'll see how it looks. I'm matching the hardware color with it.
> 
> I can't believe I bought no scarves. Even at duty free! I was tempted by one or two but decided I didn't need them.  DH is thrilled that my bags came home less stuffed than my last trip. [emoji23]
> 
> One interesting thing: the French customs agents were waiting at the gate and wanted to see the gold jewelry and Hermes bag that I purchased again. I think they were making sure I didn't hand them off to a European friend to get a discount or something. They remarked that I come to France a lot and asked if I have friends here and I said no. They were very nice. But it was interesting. They thanked me and left after I showed them.


Interesting. I guess your behavior is suspicious!


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Interesting. I guess your behavior is suspicious!



Haha! Highly suspicious. It was fine though. They were very polite and I had everything with me of course. Boston customs was also very nice. I had things nicely organized for them and they charged me a favorable rate.


----------



## periogirl28

Dear PP, would like to thank you for sharing details of your trip as well. Due to DH's concerns I cannot share these details in real time when I travel.  Anyway, for larger value purchases such as exotics and fine jewellery, I have also had to show the items when leaving the EU. This was when I was living outside and could claim the VAT. It is a routine request, to prove you are indeed exporting the goods. The officer who checked my H items at the gate once made those very French noises of appreciation when he saw my choices. Haha!


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, do they only do that in Paris? I asked for it on my special order and they nicely offered it on my gris tourtourelle. Maybe I will bring a different bag each trip to have it done on all. I had it put on the clochette. I'll see how it looks. I'm matching the hardware color with it.
> 
> I can't believe I bought no scarves. Even at duty free! I was tempted by one or two but decided I didn't need them.  DH is thrilled that my bags came home less stuffed than my last trip. [emoji23]
> 
> One interesting thing: the French customs agents were waiting at the gate and wanted to see the gold jewelry and Hermes bag that I purchased again. I think they were making sure I didn't hand them off to a European friend to get a discount or something. They remarked that I come to France a lot and asked if I have friends here and I said no. They were very nice. But it was interesting. They thanked me and left after I showed them.


Waiting at the gate? WOW. 
Oooh, I think monograming the clochette sounds lovely!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, do they only do that in Paris? I asked for it on my special order and they nicely offered it on my gris tourtourelle. Maybe I will bring a different bag each trip to have it done on all. I had it put on the clochette. I'll see how it looks. I'm matching the hardware color with it.
> 
> I can't believe I bought no scarves. Even at duty free! I was tempted by one or two but decided I didn't need them.  DH is thrilled that my bags came home less stuffed than my last trip. [emoji23]
> 
> One interesting thing: the French customs agents were waiting at the gate and wanted to see the gold jewelry and Hermes bag that I purchased again. I think they were making sure I didn't hand them off to a European friend to get a discount or something. They remarked that I come to France a lot and asked if I have friends here and I said no. They were very nice. But it was interesting. They thanked me and left after I showed them.


Security is tight these days, evidently.  It's a different world these days, isn't it?   We went to Montreal in the early 90's and in our departure, the bus from terminal to plane had guards with AK-47s.  
There used to be a participant on tpf, miacillan, who got the garden tour and also her bags were monogrammed at H.  I miss her!  She's like you, tons of detail, wonderful experiences and purchases, all thoroughly modeled and photographed.  Maybe she went to instagram?   Anyhow, the similarity between her experiences and yours made me remember the gold monogramming.


----------



## scndlslv

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Finally it was time for my two hour macaron workshop at the Ritz. I have made macarons before. They tasted great but they didn't look perfect. I learned a lot of tips. It takes practice but here is what we made.
> 
> View attachment 3517766
> View attachment 3517767
> View attachment 3517768
> View attachment 3517770
> 
> 
> Then I went for a later dinner at Le Grand Colbert from the film something's gotta give. Great wine great food and grand mariner soufflé. Yum.
> 
> View attachment 3517773
> View attachment 3517774
> View attachment 3517775
> View attachment 3517776


Love this place. I had lunch here for my birthday last December. I return to Paris next week so I may have to revisit this spot.


----------



## Genie27

I was bad today, but only sorta - went shopping for some new coffee mugs and came back with an M Missoni silk shift dress, navy blue Pucci trousers and Pink Tartan burgundy pants. The pants are both higher waistline so more current than my other pants. Justifying them as work wear, but I really need more tops than anything else. Brutally honest, I need to invest in higher quality work clothes, but for the past few years, I've been shopping at BR and Club Monaco and none of those clothes fit me right after a couple of wears, and fall apart in a few washes. 

I'm in a weird transition,  as I used to buy expensive items, then stopped when the economy tanked + other priorities, and only started up again this year, when I noticed all my decade old high end clothes and accessories are still mostly wearable and my mall clothes have taken a lot of time and effort to replace in the long  run.


----------



## LadyCupid

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I noticed that I received the email to go and pick up something I had ordered from Hermes.fr so I headed over to fsh to pick it up. I fell in love with the cherche midi the moment I saw it in the promotional video which pictures someone carrying the bag all over the left bank. It is named after a street in the left bank. I could place almost every location in the video. I will say that the video makes the bag look much larger than it is. But it's very graceful and under the radar.
> 
> Here's the fun video.
> 
> 
> 
> I decided that the bag was too small for my taste as a shoulder bag. And then I noticed that there was a clutch without a strap. Hmmmm... that might work for me. And then I noticed a trench epsom clutch with gold hardware on the French website. So I stalked it for three weeks hoping it would still be there when I got here. And it was. So I pounced.
> 
> Here it is. It's about the size of the Kelly pochette. I have a bleu saphir Kelly cut so this gives me a lighter neutral clutch. And I like it with my new gold jewelry. I love that it's under the radar.
> 
> View attachment 3517757
> View attachment 3517758
> View attachment 3517759
> View attachment 3517760
> View attachment 3517761



Can you do tax refund for something you ordered from hermes.fr may I ask?


----------



## EmileH

yodaling1 said:


> Can you do tax refund for something you ordered from hermes.fr may I ask?



Good question. No they will not do it. Theoretically you could return it to the store and buy it again but they won't let you do that. My SA tried to get them to do it for me but they would not. I didn't want to make a fuss and it is still a nice savings over US prices.


----------



## EmileH

Here are some comparison shots of the Kelly cut versus the cherche midi clutch. The capacity seems similar. I can hold my miny wallet, Kleenex,phone, keys and a few small essentials.


----------



## LadyCupid

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good question. No they will not do it. Theoretically you could return it to the store and buy it again but they won't let you do that. My SA tried to get them to do it for me but they would not. I didn't want to make a fuss and it is still a nice savings over US prices.


Very good to know this. I agree it is already a great savings over US price. Love your report here and it has been really wonderful reading your daily report. Thank you so much for putting in the time to share your Paris experience. I enjoy reading every post.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

cremel said:


> Today my shiba friend went to heaven after a fairly short notice...  He was my dear friend's companion for 12 years. I had some very special memories about him. He loved me so much tho he doesn't usually show affection to others because he is a Royal Shiba breed. He is loyal and the most beautiful Shiba I have ever seen. May you Rest In Peace.
> View attachment 3517011
> View attachment 3517012
> View attachment 3517013


So sad to hear this Cremel.
Sending you cyber hugs.


----------



## cremel

Genie27 said:


> I was bad today, but only sorta - went shopping for some new coffee mugs and came back with an M Missoni silk shift dress, navy blue Pucci trousers and Pink Tartan burgundy pants. The pants are both higher waistline so more current than my other pants. Justifying them as work wear, but I really need more tops than anything else. Brutally honest, I need to invest in higher quality work clothes, but for the past few years, I've been shopping at BR and Club Monaco and none of those clothes fit me right after a couple of wears, and fall apart in a few washes.
> 
> I'm in a weird transition,  as I used to buy expensive items, then stopped when the economy tanked + other priorities, and only started up again this year, when I noticed all my decade old high end clothes and accessories are still mostly wearable and my mall clothes have taken a lot of time and effort to replace in the long  run.



lol that's quite a coffee mug shopping trip. [emoji1]the pucci pants and silk dress sounds interesting.  High rise pants are what I prefer. They are just more comfortable and perhaps old fashioned but who cares if I am not at edge of fashion front?[emoji1]the high quality clothes always last a very long time and remain mostly in shape. I don't remember when I bought my classic BB trench coat but it looks new after each dry clean. 
However sometimes I do find cute tops or pants from uniqlo for example. These just don't last long if machine washed all the time. Since they didn't cost much to begin with I don't feel that bad to replace them sooner. [emoji1]


----------



## cremel

CapriTrotteur said:


> So sad to hear this Cremel.
> Sending you cyber hugs.



Thank you dear Capri. [emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## CapriTrotteur

cremel said:


> Beautiful and beautiful!!! Another amazing day! Thank you Ppup for sharing this wonderful trip with us. I see chestnuts!!! Something I cannot find on the street in US but can be found everywhere in freance around Christmas! I miss it. I am willing to pay 15 euro to buy a small bag(in Italy I bought a tiny bag with 15 euros[emoji39]). Looks like a kir royal on the table. DH and I went to a steak house last night...kir royal was on my table too at the beginning of the meal...
> 
> Have a good trip home! [emoji485][emoji574]️


We have a huge sweet chestnut tree in our back garden.
There are so many chestnuts as we don't eat them.
The squirrels are busy burying them for winter.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha! Highly suspicious. It was fine though. They were very polite and I had everything with me of course. Boston customs was also very nice. I had things nicely organized for them and they charged me a favorable rate.


I haven't traveled to Europe for a decade.


Genie27 said:


> I was bad today, but only sorta - went shopping for some new coffee mugs and came back with an M Missoni silk shift dress, navy blue Pucci trousers and Pink Tartan burgundy pants. The pants are both higher waistline so more current than my other pants. Justifying them as work wear, but I really need more tops than anything else. Brutally honest, I need to invest in higher quality work clothes, but for the past few years, I've been shopping at BR and Club Monaco and none of those clothes fit me right after a couple of wears, and fall apart in a few washes.
> 
> I'm in a weird transition,  as I used to buy expensive items, then stopped when the economy tanked + other priorities, and only started up again this year, when I noticed all my decade old high end clothes and accessories are still mostly wearable and my mall clothes have taken a lot of time and effort to replace in the long  run.


I have been going over my predominately unworn stash (not huge but it's there) and hemming the pants (ugh) and taking in the skirts as necessary.   Took a large part of yesterday taking in the sides of a pair of pants which I had had hemmed a couple of years ago.   Pants were nice fabric, still with sales tag attached.  And I re-hemmed a skirt I'd made a year ago so that the hem looked more professional.  Dead tired going over closet stuff today, trying on stuff to check for fit.  But I found a couple of garments that had been missing.  And I didn't spent any $$ today.  The higher end clothes really do hold up well.  Their fit seems to skim the figure, not be clingy.


----------



## Genie27

I tried them all on again and I'm happy with them. I also tried on a very pretty pink Pucci wool sweater with too-long, sheer silk chiffon sleeves, but it would need tailoring to fit right. It would go well with both new pants. 

The dress is ochre yellow/burgundy/navy print - yellow is not my usual colour but I like it overall. I have a Missoni sweater from last year that would match. I'm just not sure what jewelry to wear with it - it needs a statement pendant. 

I have a big first-impression business meeting coming up in a couple of weeks that I think needs this dress.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are some comparison shots of the Kelly cut versus the cherche midi clutch. The capacity seems similar. I can hold my miny wallet, Kleenex,phone, keys and a few small essentials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520314
> View attachment 3520315



They both are gorgeous!!! Love these colors! 

The midi is also something I was considering before I cancelled the trip to France for September. It's on my list for my next trip. Is it possible to order a longer strap so it could be used as a crossbody? 

I am surprised about the French officers examining your H purchase at the gate! I once brought back two H bags and one LV bag for my friend and nobody waited for me at the gate.  The only check was at the US custom when the tax was paid.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha! Highly suspicious. It was fine though. They were very polite and I had everything with me of course. Boston customs was also very nice. I had things nicely organized for them and they charged me a favorable rate.



Welcome back dear Ppup! Your travel report was luring me to squeeze some time to read TPF after putting my little ones to bed everyday.  It's super enjoyable and as if I was there. You didn't grow up in France but I think you know Paris better than my native French husband. We need to walk more in Paris next time. DH and I took subway a lot while in Paris.  

Home is home no matter how beautiful Paris is. I always get home sick after being away for some time. You must be feeling relaxed and serene at home now. [emoji1]


----------



## EmileH

Hi Cremel, there are three version of the cherche midi. Two have shoulder straps. One is an 18 cm, one a 25 cm. The straps are adjustable but not long enough to be cross body. The one that I bought is a clutch with no strap and is a 22 cm. 

I would have liked a shoulder version but they are too small for me. The largest version is smaller than a Chanel medium and I sold my Chanel medium because it looked too small on me. If they ever came out with a larger size of the cherche midi I would consider it. I prefer it to the Constance.

I have a black clutch, the blue Kelly cut and now this lighter clutch so it checked a box for me. And as a dress up clutch it's perfect.

I am still a bit off with the time. I unpacked, played in my closet and did laundry yesterday. It's back to work today. I feel restored by my trip. Let's see how long that lasts with the stress of work.

I know that everyone feels differently, but I feel unsafe taking the metro these days. I am not afraid to go to France and feel very safe but there are certain things that I avoid. Plus I prefer to not be in a hurry to get to where I am going and to see everything along the way. The journey to wherever I am going is more important than what is actually there. I'm sure your DH knows Paris much better than I. There are still parts that I have not had a chance to explore.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi Cremel, there are three version of the cherche midi. Two have shoulder straps. One is an 18 cm, one a 25 cm. The straps are adjustable but not long enough to be cross body. The one that I bought is a clutch with no strap and is a 22 cm.
> 
> I would have liked a shoulder version but they are too small for me. The largest version is smaller than a Chanel medium and I sold my Chanel medium because it looked too small on me. If they ever came out with a larger size of the cherche midi I would consider it. I prefer it to the Constance.
> 
> I have a black clutch, the blue Kelly cut and now this lighter clutch so it checked a box for me. And as a dress up clutch it's perfect.
> 
> I am still a bit off with the time. I unpacked, played in my closet and did laundry yesterday. It's back to work today. I feel restored by my trip. Let's see how long that lasts with the stress of work.
> 
> I know that everyone feels differently, but I feel unsafe taking the metro these days. I am not afraid to go to France and feel very safe but there are certain things that I avoid. Plus I prefer to not be in a hurry to get to where I am going and to see everything along the way. The journey to wherever I am going is more important than what is actually there. I'm sure your DH knows Paris much better than I. There are still parts that I have not had a chance to explore.


Hmm,  we still take the metro- have not felt unsafe , but admittedly we take it during daytime, avoiding commute times.
Also, we walk a lot. I agree that the journey can be more interesting than the destination.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Hmm,  we still take the metro- have not felt unsafe , but admittedly we take it during daytime, avoiding commute times.
> Also, we walk a lot. I agree that the journey can be more interesting than the destination.



I worry about trains and terrorism these days. Many of the Loire valley tours required you to take a train out to meet them there. I specifically chose my tour because I didn't have to do that. It's probably irrational but trains seem like frequent targets to me. These are the little trade offs that I make to feel safe traveling alone.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi Cremel, there are three version of the cherche midi. Two have shoulder straps. One is an 18 cm, one a 25 cm. The straps are adjustable but not long enough to be cross body. The one that I bought is a clutch with no strap and is a 22 cm.
> 
> I would have liked a shoulder version but they are too small for me. The largest version is smaller than a Chanel medium and I sold my Chanel medium because it looked too small on me. If they ever came out with a larger size of the cherche midi I would consider it. I prefer it to the Constance.
> 
> I have a black clutch, the blue Kelly cut and now this lighter clutch so it checked a box for me. And as a dress up clutch it's perfect.
> 
> I am still a bit off with the time. I unpacked, played in my closet and did laundry yesterday. It's back to work today. I feel restored by my trip. Let's see how long that lasts with the stress of work.
> 
> I know that everyone feels differently, but I feel unsafe taking the metro these days. I am not afraid to go to France and feel very safe but there are certain things that I avoid. Plus I prefer to not be in a hurry to get to where I am going and to see everything along the way. The journey to wherever I am going is more important than what is actually there. I'm sure your DH knows Paris much better than I. There are still parts that I have not had a chance to explore.



Thanks for the information for the cherche midi. 

Hope your week goes well and not too busy. I am plannning to take one day off this week, probably towards the end of the week. Next week is good. We have two holidays off from work and lots of ppl are taking next week off so it will be relaxing. 

Wish everyone a great week!!


----------



## mistikat

In response to private messages i have received, just a reminder from the first post in this thread:

_Welcome to the second Cafe Bon Temps thread! As you know, this is an additional Chat thread format in Hermes to provide a place for pure fun and frivolity without taking away or in any way limiting the camaraderie and friendships that have formed in Hermes Chat as people help one another through life's challenges and even its crises. 

The intent of this thread is that it stay a light, fun escape from some of the trials of life. _

Many thanks; if you would like to post about more serious matters, please take advantage of the Chat thread.


----------



## cremel

CapriTrotteur said:


> We have a huge sweet chestnut tree in our back garden.
> There are so many chestnuts as we don't eat them.
> The squirrels are busy burying them for winter.



If the tree was in my backyard I would have roasted the chestnuts!![emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I worry about trains and terrorism these days. Many of the Loire valley tours required you to take a train out to meet them there. I specifically chose my tour because I didn't have to do that. It's probably irrational but trains seem like frequent targets to me. These are the little trade offs that I make to feel safe traveling alone.


Does not sound irrational at all to me and I think it was great planning on your part.  In fact, even if there was no issue of terrorism, it was a good idea from the point of view of solo traveling.  I like your comment that traveling  to the destination was more important than the destination itself.  What a wonderful mindset and I will borrow it in the future.  Except for the airplane trip and airport experience .  That stinks no matter how you slice it!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Does not sound irrational at all to me and I think it was great planning on your part.  In fact, even if there was no issue of terrorism, it was a good idea from the point of view of solo traveling.  I like your comment that traveling  to the destination was more important than the destination itself.  What a wonderful mindset and I will borrow it in the future.  Except for the airplane trip and airport experience .  That stinks no matter how you slice it!



So true! Not the plane ride. Although I'm fortunate that the flight is so short from here.


----------



## Gina123

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, do they only do that in Paris? I asked for it on my special order and they nicely offered it on my gris tourtourelle. Maybe I will bring a different bag each trip to have it done on all. I had it put on the clochette. I'll see how it looks. I'm matching the hardware color with it.
> 
> I can't believe I bought no scarves. Even at duty free! I was tempted by one or two but decided I didn't need them.  DH is thrilled that my bags came home less stuffed than my last trip. [emoji23]
> 
> One interesting thing: the French customs agents were waiting at the gate and wanted to see the gold jewelry and Hermes bag that I purchased again. I think they were making sure I didn't hand them off to a European friend to get a discount or something. They remarked that I come to France a lot and asked if I have friends here and I said no. They were very nice. But it was interesting. They thanked me and left after I showed them.



Hi pbp,

Thank you for sharing your trip with us. I'm living vicariously through you at this moment until my next trip to Paris with gfs. 
Congrats on the jewelry & Kelly bag. They are gorgeous and I'm super thrilled for you. [emoji8]
I also love the fact that you took a pastry class. That will be something to consider next time.

Yes, u can get monogrammed in US. I got mine done underside of B flap some time ago.

Wow, that's unusual for custom agent to wait for you by the gate.... hmmm. I'm glad you had no problem and arrived home safely.[emoji106]

[emoji173]️[emoji8]


----------



## EmileH

Gina123 said:


> Hi pbp,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your trip with us. I'm living vicariously through you at this moment until my next trip to Paris with gfs.
> Congrats on the jewelry & Kelly bag. They are gorgeous and I'm super thrilled for you. [emoji8]
> I also love the fact that you took a pastry class. That will be something to consider next time.
> 
> Yes, u can get monogrammed in US. I got mine done underside of B flap some time ago.
> 
> Wow, that's unusual for custom agent to wait for you by the gate.... hmmm. I'm glad you had no problem and arrived home safely.[emoji106]
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji8]



Thank you for the info and the good wishes. I will probably monogram my other bags at some point too.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So true! Not the plane ride. Although I'm fortunate that the flight is so short from here.


That is the one thing that truly sucks lemons about living on the left coast.  The trip to Ireland was really awful and the return was like running a marathon through Heathrow.  I think that if I was living on the right coast, I would go 1-2X a year for sure or even for a long week-end to London.  The airlines have really tried to maximize and run fewer flights and fewer direct flights even in the continental US.  The planes are like cattle cars.

As per Gina, next time you are in NYC, you might be able to call ahead, make an appointment  and get the monogram done.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> That is the one thing that truly sucks lemons about living on the left coast.  The trip to Ireland was really awful and the return was like running a marathon through Heathrow.  I think that if I was living on the right coast, I would go 1-2X a year for sure or even for a long week-end to London.  The airlines have really tried to maximize and run fewer flights and fewer direct flights even in the continental US.  The planes are like cattle cars.
> 
> As per Gina, next time you are in NYC, you might be able to call ahead, make an appointment  and get the monogram done.



Oh thanks! That's a good idea. I'll bring a different bag each time I go to New York. They are taking care of it on GT while she enjoys her extended stay in Paris. And I asked on my special order. But I'd love to have the others done too.

DH asked which initials I used and when I told him he said "oh good, you would never leave me if my initial was on your bags" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Europe is easy for us but Hawaii is a real pita.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Plus I prefer to not be in a hurry to get to where I am going and to see everything along the way. The journey to wherever I am going is more important than what is actually there. I'm sure your DH knows Paris much better than I. There are still parts that I have not had a chance to explore.



THIS!! 
sometimes the "in the middle" is even more interesting than "the ends", probably because it provides an unexpected experience.
I feel this way whenever I take a taxi from CDG to my hotel in Paris. Somehow the drivers appear to take new paths every time, and one finds places of Paris where no tourist has ever set foot, but they are nevertheless interesting.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh thanks! That's a good idea. I'll bring a different bag each time I go to New York. They are taking care of it on GT while she enjoys her extended stay in Paris. And I asked on my special order. But I'd love to have the others done too.
> 
> DH asked which initials I used and when I told him he said "oh good, you would never leave me if my initial was on your bags" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Europe is easy for us but Hawaii is a real pita.


And Hawaii is easy for us, and Europe is a real PITA !


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> That is the one thing that truly sucks lemons about living on the left coast.  The trip to Ireland was really awful and the return was like running a marathon through Heathrow.  I think that if I was living on the right coast, I would go 1-2X a year for sure or even for a long week-end to London.  The airlines have really tried to maximize and run fewer flights and fewer direct flights even in the continental US.  The planes are like cattle cars.
> 
> As per Gina, next time you are in NYC, you might be able to call ahead, make an appointment  and get the monogram done.


Left coast?  Right coast?  Not quite sure what you are referring to.


----------



## etoile de mer

gracekelly said:


> That is the one thing that truly sucks lemons about living on the left coast.  The trip to Ireland was really awful and the return was like running a marathon through Heathrow.  I think that if I was living on the right coast, I would go 1-2X a year for sure or even for a long week-end to London.  The airlines have really tried to maximize and run fewer flights and fewer direct flights even in the continental US.  The planes are like cattle cars.
> 
> As per Gina, next time you are in NYC, you might be able to call ahead, make an appointment  and get the monogram done.



I agree, really tough trip from the west coast, and unfortunately, a deterrent to going! My husband is on his way home today, from Europe. Not only does the trip seem endless, the time difference is so big, jet lag can be really difficult, once there. As he goes once per year, we have a routine worked out for him to more easily adjust. Regarding jet lag though, always easier to adjust coming west. Tough to adjust there, but easy coming home! And a consolation to being on the west coast, it's really nice being closer to Hawaii!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi Cremel, there are three version of the cherche midi. Two have shoulder straps. One is an 18 cm, one a 25 cm. The straps are adjustable but not long enough to be cross body. The one that I bought is a clutch with no strap and is a 22 cm.
> 
> I would have liked a shoulder version but they are too small for me. The largest version is smaller than a Chanel medium and I sold my Chanel medium because it looked too small on me. If they ever came out with a larger size of the cherche midi I would consider it. I prefer it to the Constance.
> 
> I have a black clutch, the blue Kelly cut and now this lighter clutch so it checked a box for me. And as a dress up clutch it's perfect.
> 
> I am still a bit off with the time. I unpacked, played in my closet and did laundry yesterday. It's back to work today. I feel restored by my trip. Let's see how long that lasts with the stress of work.
> 
> I know that everyone feels differently, but I feel unsafe taking the metro these days. I am not afraid to go to France and feel very safe but there are certain things that I avoid. Plus I prefer to not be in a hurry to get to where I am going and to see everything along the way. The journey to wherever I am going is more important than what is actually there. I'm sure your DH knows Paris much better than I. There are still parts that I have not had a chance to explore.


I appreciate every doggone thing you said about your trip, P-Pup (horrible pun but I can't resist).  Earlier, I asked about the transportation options in Paris and you've graciously clarified them.  (Cross that one off the worry list, eagle!).  See, you've cheered me up.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Speaking of long travel, Today is endless Tuesday.  I'm at the Seoul Airport waiting for my flight to DC. The first leg left at 11:30 PM Monday from Ho Chi Min City (Saigon). I just spent the last two weeks touring the length of Vietnam from Hanoi to Can Tho. I was with a largely academic group of people (former Harvard and Williams professors and alums). The leader of the tour was my DH's East Asian Studies professor.

The flight leaves at 10:15 AM Tuesday and arrives at Dulles around 9:00 AM Tuesday. So we will be flying faster than the earth is spinning?

I saw the moon from the plane this morning.

I have written a journal and taken lots of pictures. It was a great and very educational trip. Will post once I get to my home computer and can organize the pics.


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> Speaking of long travel, Today is endless Tuesday.  I'm at the Seoul Airport waiting for my flight to DC. The first leg left at 11:30 PM Monday from Ho Chi Min City (Saigon). I just spent the last two weeks touring the length of Vietnam from Hanoi to Can Tho. I was with a largely academic group of people (former Harvard and Williams professors and alums). The leader of the tour was my DH's East Asian Studies professor.
> 
> The flight leaves at 10:15 AM Tuesday and arrives at Dulles around 9:00 AM Tuesday. So we will be flying faster than the earth is spinning?
> 
> I saw the moon from the plane this morning.
> 
> I have written a journal and taken lots of pictures. It was a great and very educational trip. Will post once I get to my home computer and can organize the pics.


I think you will take to your bed for at least 3 days after this trip!  I recall what it was like coming back from China and it was still 5 hours closer for me  than what you have to do to get home.    Safe travels!


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> Left coast?  Right coast?  Not quite sure what you are referring to.


West coast=left coast etc.


----------



## etoile de mer

etoupebirkin said:


> Speaking of long travel, Today is endless Tuesday.  I'm at the Seoul Airport waiting for my flight to DC. The first leg left at 11:30 PM Monday from Ho Chi Min City (Saigon). I just spent the last two weeks touring the length of Vietnam from Hanoi to Can Tho. I was with a largely academic group of people (former Harvard and Williams professors and alums). The leader of the tour was my DH's East Asian Studies professor.
> 
> The flight leaves at 10:15 AM Tuesday and arrives at Dulles around 9:00 AM Tuesday. So we will be flying faster than the earth is spinning?
> 
> I saw the moon from the plane this morning.
> 
> I have written a journal and taken lots of pictures. It was a great and very educational trip. Will post once I get to my home computer and can organize the pics.



Looking forward to seeing your pics, and hearing about your trip! Yikes, though, regarding your travel time! The super moon was beautiful as seen from our backyard last night. Must have been spectacular to have seen it from your plane..


----------



## EmileH

Thanks eagle. Safe travel etoupe birkin. That's a crazy long trip.


----------



## MadMadCat

etoupebirkin said:


> Speaking of long travel, Today is endless Tuesday.  I'm at the Seoul Airport waiting for my flight to DC. The first leg left at 11:30 PM Monday from Ho Chi Min City (Saigon). I just spent the last two weeks touring the length of Vietnam from Hanoi to Can Tho. I was with a largely academic group of people (former Harvard and Williams professors and alums). The leader of the tour was my DH's East Asian Studies professor.
> 
> The flight leaves at 10:15 AM Tuesday and arrives at Dulles around 9:00 AM Tuesday. So we will be flying faster than the earth is spinning?
> 
> I saw the moon from the plane this morning.
> 
> I have written a journal and taken lots of pictures. It was a great and very educational trip. Will post once I get to my home computer and can organize the pics.



What an interesting trip! Looking forward to your observations.
Somehow these long flights messup ny clock so much that i almost don't feel jet lag. I think ny body just says "whatever!" Hopefully that's your case too. 

I truly dislike traveling from the west coast to the east coast of the US, on the other hand. These few hours of time difference are so hard to recover, much harder than a 6+ hours time difference. We stopped going in vacation to the west coast for that reason: we got back more tired than when we left!


----------



## Mininana

Kyokei said:


> Hoping that this post is okay but I wanted to get some feedback from people with much more H experience.
> 
> I was considering a B35, to use both for a document carrying work bag and weekend travel bag but ideally would like it to be useable as a handbag too. This would be a future purchase, not immediately or anything. My SA and I were casually talking about it and they think the B30 is the perfect size for me. I agree that my B30 looks great for me size wise.
> 
> I am 5'2" (but wear heels every day which adds to height) and fairly petite. I typically wear dresses and skirts with tights; I only own maybe two pairs of pants and no jeans which I've read on here looks better with 35...
> 
> Do you think a 35 is too big/super casual looking for me? Or worth getting? If it helps my favorite Kelly size is 32





We are the same height. I rarely wear heels and I own both B35 and K32. My K32 is my favorite size, but way too small for my needs at work. I would love to own a B30 someday, it would truly be perfect. My B35 is beautiful, don't get me wrong, But whenever I see myself in pictures I feel the bag looks huge on me. Let me see if I can find a pic and I will post it for you.


----------



## Mininana

Here you go kyokei


----------



## dharma

etoupebirkin said:


> Speaking of long travel, Today is endless Tuesday.  I'm at the Seoul Airport waiting for my flight to DC. The first leg left at 11:30 PM Monday from Ho Chi Min City (Saigon). I just spent the last two weeks touring the length of Vietnam from Hanoi to Can Tho. I was with a largely academic group of people (former Harvard and Williams professors and alums). The leader of the tour was my DH's East Asian Studies professor.
> 
> The flight leaves at 10:15 AM Tuesday and arrives at Dulles around 9:00 AM Tuesday. So we will be flying faster than the earth is spinning?
> 
> I saw the moon from the plane this morning.
> 
> I have written a journal and taken lots of pictures. It was a great and very educational trip. Will post once I get to my home computer and can organize the pics.


Travel safely! I can not wait to hear all about your trip when you can share. Please include what bags you brought along and if they served you well on the trip.


----------



## prepster

etoupebirkin said:


> Speaking of long travel, Today is endless Tuesday.  I'm at the Seoul Airport.....The flight leaves at 10:15 AM Tuesday and arrives at Dulles around 9:00 AM Tuesday. So we will be flying faster than the earth is spinning?




Hi I hope you had a good flight!  The earth spins on its axis once in every 24-hour day. At the equator, the speed of the earth's spin is about 1,000 miles per hour.  Your plane is traveling at about 570 miles per hour.  It is about a 13.5 hour flight from Seoul to DC.  The reason you are arriving at about the same time you left (so to speak)  is that you are traveling from East to West and crossing the International Date Line.  Seoul is 14 hours ahead of Washington, DC., so when you get on a plane there at 10 am on Tuesday, it is only 8 pm. Monday in Washington.  13.5 hours later when your plane touches down in Washington, it is Tuesday morning.  If you were still in Seoul you'd probably be asleep, or heading for bed.


----------



## Kyokei

Mininana said:


> View attachment 3521821
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521822
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go kyokei



Thank you for that!! Maybe it is just because I love big bags but that was very reassuring. Your B35 looks wonderful on you.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Made it home safe and sound! I was a zombie by the time I got home. So here's the first installment from my travels. Note: I may mention bags that I will in the near future.

I used a Tumi Cross body bag; I bought it for the trip. I was told not to bring anything that I cared about,  so I brought no real jewelry with me, only an older not noticeable wedding band and some silver pieces. Same thing for fashion. I took nothing that was expensive. I lived in khaki's, tee shirts, Chucks, sneakers and walking sandals.

Vietnam, even in Fall/Winter is HOT and humid. A person can easily need to take a shower 3x per day. There was a couple from Houston and they wilted in the jungle climate too.

Travelogue Day 1/2:
Endless Day
DH and I were up at 6:00, out the door by 7:00 AM.

The flights to Vietnam were uneventful. We flew over the North Pole!!! No sign of Santa, so all operations must be underground. Korean Air was surprisingly comfortable. I started a knitting project--a wrap with a simple but lovely pattern. The yarn is packaged inside a box and it has a hole in which the yarn threads through. Hence, the yarn won't tangle. I am ecstatic because it solves a nettlesome problem. I am going to see if I can re-use the box after I'm done.

We had a layover at Incheon Airport and immediately stumbled upon Hermes and like a moth to a flame, I was drawn inside. It was a lovely little outpost -- I saw a Miel Croc Kelly wallet. Since I have Xxxx-Xxxx, I was not remotely tempted. Prices are about 15% higher than in the US. I ended up getting a horse scarf ring that I had not seen in the States. I also grabbed a Les Legendes De L'arbre scarf, Beige Rose / Orange / Brun as it will look well with Xxxxxxx.

By the time we reached the hotel, it was 11:30 PM Tuesday. So somehow that day went pouf. Mark tells me on the way back, we'll have an Endless Tuesday. My strategy to combat jet lag was to stay up for both flights, and be really tired by the time we got to Hanoi. Then I'd go to sleep and wake up on Vietnam time. It largely worked and am in far better shape than when I went to China four years ago.
Since we are Intercontinental Platinum, we get upgraded to a corner suite room. It's a stunning room and as the hotel is built on a lake, the vistas are spectacular. It really pays to join loyalty programs.

The group is very congenial, but DH and I are by far the youngest ones on the trip.


----------



## EmileH

etoupebirkin said:


> Made it home safe and sound! I was a zombie by the time I got home. So here's the first installment from my travels. Note: I may mention bags that I will in the near future.
> 
> I used a Tumi Cross body bag; I bought it for the trip. I was told not to bring anything that I cared about,  so I brought no real jewelry with me, only an older not noticeable wedding band and some silver pieces. Same thing for fashion. I took nothing that was expensive. I lived in khaki's, tee shirts, Chucks, sneakers and walking sandals.
> 
> Vietnam, even in Fall/Winter is HOT and humid. A person can easily need to take a shower 3x per day. There was a couple from Houston and they wilted in the jungle climate too.
> 
> Travelogue Day 1/2:
> Endless Day
> DH and I were up at 6:00, out the door by 7:00 AM.
> 
> The flights to Vietnam were uneventful. We flew over the North Pole!!! No sign of Santa, so all operations must be underground. Korean Air was surprisingly comfortable. I started a knitting project--a wrap with a simple but lovely pattern. The yarn is packaged inside a box and it has a hole in which the yarn threads through. Hence, the yarn won't tangle. I am ecstatic because it solves a nettlesome problem. I am going to see if I can re-use the box after I'm done.
> 
> We had a layover at Incheon Airport and immediately stumbled upon Hermes and like a moth to a flame, I was drawn inside. It was a lovely little outpost -- I saw a Miel Croc Kelly wallet. Since I have Xxxx-Xxxx, I was not remotely tempted. Prices are about 15% higher than in the US. I ended up getting a horse scarf ring that I had not seen in the States. I also grabbed a Les Legendes De L'arbre scarf, Beige Rose / Orange / Brun as it will look well with Xxxxxxx.
> 
> By the time we reached the hotel, it was 11:30 PM Tuesday. So somehow that day went pouf. Mark tells me on the way back, we'll have an Endless Tuesday. My strategy to combat jet lag was to stay up for both flights, and be really tired by the time we got to Hanoi. Then I'd go to sleep and wake up on Vietnam time. It largely worked and am in far better shape than when I went to China four years ago.
> Since we are Intercontinental Platinum, we get upgraded to a corner suite room. It's a stunning room and as the hotel is built on a lake, the vistas are spectacular. It really pays to join loyalty programs.
> 
> The group is very congenial, but DH and I are by far the youngest ones on the trip.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522672
> View attachment 3522673
> View attachment 3522674



You are an adventurous traveler! Thank you for your report. The scarf is beautiful. Please show us how the scarf ring looks on the scarf? I saw it but didn't try it.


----------



## Genie27

etoupebirkin said:


> The yarn is packaged inside a box and it has a hole in which the yarn threads through. Hence, the yarn won't tangle. I am ecstatic because it solves a nettlesome problem. I am going to see if I can re-use the box after I'm done



Exactly my thoughts when I saw that picture! Ooh, please lets see that scarf ring in action - it looks unusual. 

Please continue your travelogue! I have not decided on my next trip, but it will most likely be Europe. I was fortunate to travel through Thailand, HK, Singapore, Malaysia in my twenties, but it's a long way to go now, unless I can take 2+ weeks off work.


----------



## Mininana

Kyokei said:


> Thank you for that!! Maybe it is just because I love big bags but that was very reassuring. Your B35 looks wonderful on you.



Thanks!! It's definitely a great size for everyday/work. I would love a B30 in the near future!! but K has a special spot in my heart right now 





etoupebirkin said:


> Made it home safe and sound! I was a zombie by the time I got home. So here's the first installment from my travels. Note: I may mention bags that I will in the near future.
> 
> I used a Tumi Cross body bag; I bought it for the trip. I was told not to bring anything that I cared about,  so I brought no real jewelry with me, only an older not noticeable wedding band and some silver pieces. Same thing for fashion. I took nothing that was expensive. I lived in khaki's, tee shirts, Chucks, sneakers and walking sandals.
> 
> Vietnam, even in Fall/Winter is HOT and humid. A person can easily need to take a shower 3x per day. There was a couple from Houston and they wilted in the jungle climate too.
> 
> Travelogue Day 1/2:
> Endless Day
> DH and I were up at 6:00, out the door by 7:00 AM.
> 
> The flights to Vietnam were uneventful. We flew over the North Pole!!! No sign of Santa, so all operations must be underground. Korean Air was surprisingly comfortable. I started a knitting project--a wrap with a simple but lovely pattern. The yarn is packaged inside a box and it has a hole in which the yarn threads through. Hence, the yarn won't tangle. I am ecstatic because it solves a nettlesome problem. I am going to see if I can re-use the box after I'm done.
> 
> We had a layover at Incheon Airport and immediately stumbled upon Hermes and like a moth to a flame, I was drawn inside. It was a lovely little outpost -- I saw a Miel Croc Kelly wallet. Since I have Xxxx-Xxxx, I was not remotely tempted. Prices are about 15% higher than in the US. I ended up getting a horse scarf ring that I had not seen in the States. I also grabbed a Les Legendes De L'arbre scarf, Beige Rose / Orange / Brun as it will look well with Xxxxxxx.
> 
> By the time we reached the hotel, it was 11:30 PM Tuesday. So somehow that day went pouf. Mark tells me on the way back, we'll have an Endless Tuesday. My strategy to combat jet lag was to stay up for both flights, and be really tired by the time we got to Hanoi. Then I'd go to sleep and wake up on Vietnam time. It largely worked and am in far better shape than when I went to China four years ago.
> Since we are Intercontinental Platinum, we get upgraded to a corner suite room. It's a stunning room and as the hotel is built on a lake, the vistas are spectacular. It really pays to join loyalty programs.
> 
> The group is very congenial, but DH and I are by far the youngest ones on the trip.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522672
> View attachment 3522673
> View attachment 3522674




lovely items! I would also be curious as of how the horse ring works? also, isn't KE amazing? I love that airline, too bad I rarely go to asia. Excited to read the rest of your travelogue!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

PdP,
I must confess I need to try it out. But I loved the shape of the horse's head.

Here are some pictures of the Intercontinental Hanoi and the view from our room. We had a sitting room and two balconies. The bathroom was gorgeous too, but no pics.

The one thing that got me more than once on the trip was that even though the bathrooms look Western, you cannot rinse your toothbrush with the local water. I knew enough to use bottled water to rinse my mouth. But in the mornings, I was on autopilot and accidentally rinsed the toothbrush twice. I believe I got a bacterial infection from this. Luckily, we carried a Z Pac with us and I used it at the time.


----------



## Cordeliere

etoupebirkin said:


> Made it home safe and sound! I was a zombie by the time I got home. So here's the first installment from my travels. Note: I may mention bags that I will in the near future.
> 
> I used a Tumi Cross body bag; I bought it for the trip. I was told not to bring anything that I cared about,  so I brought no real jewelry with me, only an older not noticeable wedding band and some silver pieces. Same thing for fashion. I took nothing that was expensive. I lived in khaki's, tee shirts, Chucks, sneakers and walking sandals.
> 
> Vietnam, even in Fall/Winter is HOT and humid. A person can easily need to take a shower 3x per day. There was a couple from Houston and they wilted in the jungle climate too.
> 
> Travelogue Day 1/2:
> Endless Day
> DH and I were up at 6:00, out the door by 7:00 AM.
> 
> The flights to Vietnam were uneventful. We flew over the North Pole!!! No sign of Santa, so all operations must be underground. Korean Air was surprisingly comfortable. I started a knitting project--a wrap with a simple but lovely pattern. The yarn is packaged inside a box and it has a hole in which the yarn threads through. Hence, the yarn won't tangle. I am ecstatic because it solves a nettlesome problem. I am going to see if I can re-use the box after I'm done.
> 
> We had a layover at Incheon Airport and immediately stumbled upon Hermes and like a moth to a flame, I was drawn inside. It was a lovely little outpost -- I saw a Miel Croc Kelly wallet. Since I have Xxxx-Xxxx, I was not remotely tempted. Prices are about 15% higher than in the US. I ended up getting a horse scarf ring that I had not seen in the States. I also grabbed a Les Legendes De L'arbre scarf, Beige Rose / Orange / Brun as it will look well with Xxxxxxx.
> 
> By the time we reached the hotel, it was 11:30 PM Tuesday. So somehow that day went pouf. Mark tells me on the way back, we'll have an Endless Tuesday. My strategy to combat jet lag was to stay up for both flights, and be really tired by the time we got to Hanoi. Then I'd go to sleep and wake up on Vietnam time. It largely worked and am in far better shape than when I went to China four years ago.
> Since we are Intercontinental Platinum, we get upgraded to a corner suite room. It's a stunning room and as the hotel is built on a lake, the vistas are spectacular. It really pays to join loyalty programs.
> 
> The group is very congenial, but DH and I are by far the youngest ones on the trip.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522672
> View attachment 3522673
> View attachment 3522674



Cambodia and Viet Nam are on my bucket list, so it was interesting to hear how hot is is this time of year.   Love your wake up on their time strategy.   

You know we all have a sweet tooth for eye candy, especially H, so thanks for the pics.  Please keep the stories and pics coming.


----------



## MadMadCat

etoupebirkin said:


> PdP,
> I must confess I need to try it out. But I loved the shape of the horse's head.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the Intercontinental Hanoi and the view from our room. We had a sitting room and two balconies. The bathroom was gorgeous too, but no pics.
> 
> The one thing that got me more than once on the trip was that even though the bathrooms look Western, you cannot rinse your toothbrush with the local water. I knew enough to use bottled water to rinse my mouth. But in the mornings, I was on autopilot and accidentally rinsed the toothbrush twice. I believe I got a bacterial infection from this. Luckily, we carried a Z Pac with us and I used it at the time.
> 
> View attachment 3522706
> View attachment 3522707
> View attachment 3522708
> View attachment 3522710
> View attachment 3522711
> View attachment 3522712



This is exciting!! Your travelogue is very promising and of course i love the scarf and the ring!


----------



## katekluet

EB, really enjoying your travel stories! Such an intriguing and beautiful country . Don't forget to tell us all about the food. 
Fellow knitter here, what a clever and attractive presentation of the shawl kit.


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> PdP,
> I must confess I need to try it out. But I loved the shape of the horse's head.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the Intercontinental Hanoi and the view from our room. We had a sitting room and two balconies. The bathroom was gorgeous too, but no pics.
> 
> The one thing that got me more than once on the trip was that even though the bathrooms look Western, you cannot rinse your toothbrush with the local water. I knew enough to use bottled water to rinse my mouth. But in the mornings, I was on autopilot and accidentally rinsed the toothbrush twice. I believe I got a bacterial infection from this. Luckily, we carried a Z Pac with us and I used it at the time.
> 
> View attachment 3522706
> View attachment 3522707
> View attachment 3522708
> View attachment 3522710
> View attachment 3522711
> View attachment 3522712



I am really enjoying your travel posts. Thanks for sharing the photos. It looks very serene on the water. Your scarf is also lovely and has a serene visual aspect to it as well. I have seen this scarf ring before and also am curious to see it in action! I love horses and rode for most of my life, so I am always a sucker for horsey things.


----------



## etoupebirkin

*eb's Travels in Vietnam:
*
Sorry if it's a long post.

Day 3: A Tale of Two (Hanoi) Hiltons

One of my favorite things about 4-5 Star travel in Asia are the breakfast buffets. The range of food is boggling and is of fantastic quality. DH and I are going for it. The most memorable items are the Beef Pho and the warm from the oven croissants. The peach and cheese Danish are not bad either.

We begin touring Hanoi. Vietnam has 95 million people in it. And they all ride scooters. With the exception of streetlights, they don't seem to obey traffic laws. Sidewalks are fair game and people are going on both sides of the street in different directions. It's traveling in Chaos. The first words of advice we are given are to walk slowly, at a steady pace and traffic will go around you. I'm mildly skeptical a first, but it works.

What's a Vietnamese SUV? A mom and her three kids on a scooter; an 18-wheeler? — a man on a scooter with a tow hitch pulling an unbelievable quantity of stuff.

Hanoi is definitely foreign. It's not laid out in any discernible grid, but since the city is dominated by the Red River some of the streets are elevated and serve as dikes. It does not matter as much as the Chinese built a hydroelectric dam upstream, so flooding is no longer an issue.

Buildings are shaped irregularly but the most common shape is what is called a "Skinny House." It's a tall narrow building with four or five stories. The first floor generally has a store or business. The remaining floors are a residence housing a multigenerational extended family. Younger generations live on higher floors than older ones. Women, when they marry, move in with their husband's family.

Vietnam is definitely third world. It's not sanitized, manicured or made for American consumption. It's not exactly clean, but it doesn't bother me. 

Our guide is knowledgeable, professional and always has a smile on his face.

We learn two very important concepts:

Happy Room = Bathroom
 Sticky Rice = We all need to get together because we are moving to the next place.
Happy room is definitely going into my lexicon, sticky rice too once I have Grandkids.

Our first stop is the Ho Chi Min’s tomb. Our guide describes Min’s life. His father is a Mandarin, meaning educated man. Vietnam’s culture is Confucian. If a person is educated and is moral (virtuous), it is his right to govern. If you follow the laws, you will be virtuous and happy. Education and group/family/clan success is valued more than individual success.

From the Vietnamese point of view, the Vietnam War was a war to unify the country. Communism was a vehicle to get there. Racism and the belief that Vietnam couldn’t govern themselves set the stage for the Vietnam war at end of WWII.

For most of Vietnam’s history, it has been under attack or colonized by other people / groups, e.g. Cambodia, France and China (the Elephant in the room). At one point in time, the guide said that they did not want China to come in to Vietnam again or they would be smelling Chinese sh*t for a thousand years. In my view, this has fed Vietnamese nationalism.

Today, the LAST word I would use to describe Vietnam is Communist. Vietnamese are incredibly industrious and LOVE to make money.

So we tour the Imperial Palace grounds, Ho Chi Min’s home and the gardens. There are Pommello trees with enormous fruits.

At lunch, we also have our first Vietnamese meal as a group. It's a restaurant who employs at risk street youth and trains them in all aspects of the restaurant business. The meal is delicious. Oh and by the way, we crossed the street the first time – and survived!!!

We also stop at a Confucian Temple. Girls who finished school were having their pictures taken there with their Au Dais. The tests were memorialized in the stone tablets with the turtles carved in there. Only a very small fraction of persons who took the test, passed and became Mandarins.  The youngest person who passed was 15 or 16, the oldest in their 60s (after numerous tries). There are 82 stone tablets in this temple.

Our next stop was the “Hanoi Hilton” prison. It has always been a prison. The court is right across the street. So when prisoners were sentenced, they were led into a tunnel to the prison – no chance to escape.

Even when the French ran the place, there were no escapes. People’s legs were all shackled together.  It was very creepy. They went on at length at how horrifying the French were, complete with a bloody Guillotine. I did not go into the part of the museum in which the Guillotine was housed because I was warned it was gross—pictures of piles of severed heads.

So, I went to the part of the museum dedicated to American Pilots. Oh what a summer camp it was… Pictures of Americans gardening, playing basketball, craft projects, Christmas!!! Can you say, propaganda?!!!

But as I thought about it, I realized it probably would not be wise for the Vietnamese to portray it as it actually was. There was a conscious effort by the Vietnamese to show exactly how horrifying the French were and as comparison, how tame the Vietnamese were to Americans.

We had our tour’s “Welcome Dinner” at the current Hanoi Hilton and as can be expected, the food and wine were excellent. Hence, the Tale of Two Hiltons.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here are some more pictures of the day.
Ho Chi Min's cars
Architectural details from the Confucian Temple
Stone tablet commemorating a year's exam
Hanoi Hilton


----------



## etoupebirkin

Last few pictures for the day:
More from the Confucian Temple and examples of a "Skinny House".


----------



## klynneann

So interesting @etoupebirkin ! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lanit

Enjoying the travelogue EB! I'd love to visit Vietnam some day. Bali is also on my list.


----------



## EmileH

+1. Fabulous photos and descriptions.


----------



## katekluet

Absolutely fascinating! Love your commentary


----------



## scarf1

Thanks for the vicarious trip to Vietnam!


----------



## periogirl28

Thanks for sharing EB. Brings back memories!


----------



## lulilu

etoupebirkin said:


> Last few pictures for the day:
> More from the Confucian Temple and examples of a "Skinny House".
> 
> View attachment 3523634
> View attachment 3523635
> View attachment 3523636
> View attachment 3523637



You are braver than I traveling to Vietnam, EB.  Thanks for sharing the photos.  Re the skinny houses -- are they behind walls?  Most of the houses I saw in SG were behind walls (with gardens and pools).  Quite beautiful.


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> Last few pictures for the day:
> More from the Confucian Temple and examples of a "Skinny House".
> 
> View attachment 3523634
> View attachment 3523635
> View attachment 3523636
> View attachment 3523637


Wonderful pictures and descriptions!  For a long time I have been thinking that _they_ became _us.    _After your report about the humidity, I think I am crossing this off my list of must see places.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Wonderful pictures and descriptions!  For a long time I have been thinking that _they_ became _us.    _After your report about the humidity, I think I am crossing this off my list of must see places.


I agree.  From the water's edge, the buildings look like Miami Beach.  But your wonderful travelogue, EB, demonstrated a whole different world.  You're a real adventurer and you really captured the atmosphere.        
So, no Buddhas?  Just familial piety?   Interesting.   Would not have expected that.   How's the food?     Are there any remnants of communism?   Again, thank you for this colorful travelogue.


----------



## etoupebirkin

lulilu said:


> You are braver than I traveling to Vietnam, EB.  Thanks for sharing the photos.  Re the skinny houses -- are they behind walls?  Most of the houses I saw in SG were behind walls (with gardens and pools).  Quite beautiful.


Most of the houses are not behind walls. There are generally businesses located on the bottom floor.


----------



## etoupebirkin

gracekelly said:


> Wonderful pictures and descriptions!  For a long time I have been thinking that _they_ became _us.    _After your report about the humidity, I think I am crossing this off my list of must see places.


The Vietnamese are not becoming us per se. But the West is having an influence. Their culture is still very family centered in a way that the US is not.

It is humid and can get uncomfortable. But, I am glad that I visited. When you get air conditioning it is very appreciated. All the hotel rooms were air conditioned, even if some of the public areas were not.


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> I agree.  From the water's edge, the buildings look like Miami Beach.  But your wonderful travelogue, EB, demonstrated a whole different world.  You're a real adventurer and you really captured the atmosphere.
> So, no Buddhas?  Just familial piety?   Interesting.   Would not have expected that.   How's the food?     Are there any remnants of communism?   Again, thank you for this colorful travelogue.



Yes, there are definitely Buddhist temples. I just have not got there yet!!! The food is wonderful. We had many memorable meals there. And most of them were well under $20 for DH and I, including drinks (beers).


----------



## MadMadCat

etoupebirkin said:


> The Vietnamese are not becoming us per se. But the West is having an influence. Their culture is still very family centered in a way that the US is not.
> 
> It is humid and can get uncomfortable. But, I am glad that I visited. When you get air conditioning it is very appreciated. All the hotel rooms were air conditioned, even if some of the public areas were not.



Very interesting, EB. 
I only visited Thailand in that part of the world, and i am completing my travels vicariously through your report. Thank you so much!!


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> The Vietnamese are not becoming us per se. But the West is having an influence. Their culture is still very family centered in a way that the US is not.
> 
> It is humid and can get uncomfortable. But, I am glad that I visited. When you get air conditioning it is very appreciated. All the hotel rooms were air conditioned, even if some of the public areas were not.



That is true about family values , but the lust and consumption for luxury goods is certainly something that Ho Chi Minh was not planning on for his country. He wouldn't recognize the place.   The luxury houses were falling over each other to open up a boutique there.    I suspect that most of the northern hard liners are way past their prime and not fighting this.  Funny how the northerners always looked down upon the people in the south for their capitalism.  Guess that is not true anymore.


----------



## nicole0612

EB thank you for the fascinating travelogue and photos. It sounds like the food and history are two highlights so far, and the humidity and busy streets are challenges to be aware of. How is the cleanliness of the restaurants and the bathrooms/happy rooms? When I travel, those things always give me a bit of culture shock if they are not very clean. Even in upscale places sometimes the bathrooms are not the cleanest.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Day 4:
*Road Trip: Ha Long Bay and a Surprise Purchase*

If you go to Vietnam, Ha Long Bay is a place you can’t miss. The rock formations are quite beautiful, similar to Guilin in China. It’s a four-hour bus ride each way from Hanoi.

Now, we get to truly know our guide. I’ve come to the conclusion that the man really should do stand up comedy in the off season. He had the whole bus in stitches. His comic timing is perfect!

The first story was about passports and their loss. Once, one of his tour guests went swimming in Ha Long bay with his passport and airplane tickets in a plastic zip lock bag in his swim trunks. The results were predictable — a complete soaking of the docs. So this brainiac decides he needs to dry them out — _in a microwave oven_. So when the docs burn, he’s in way more trouble than he was in before. Needless to say, the docs were difficult to replace and the man lost a significant portion of the trip tying to fix the situation. Moral of the story: Keep your passport locked in your hotel room safe. When we moved from location to location, there was always a passport check. As a matter of safety, we kept anything important and cash in the safe. We’d only carry what we needed during the day.

In our first lecture, we learned that Vietnam was settled from North to South. The driving factor was the need to find more and more lands suitable for cultivating rice.  In Vietnam, rice = life. They use and re-use everything in the process. People eat the white part; the brown husks are removed and used to feed livestock and pets as well as used for fertilizer. Water buffalo were domesticated to facilitate rice farming. We were curious what rice actually looks like, so our guide stopped the bus and picked some up for all of us to see.

That morning, I spoke to the guide that I was interested in buying a lavender jade bangle to replace one that I had recently broke. He said the rest stop on this trip had some jewelry and if not, there were places in Ho Chi Min City. So our bus stops at the rest area and after a visit to the “happy room” I head to the jewelry section. I ask about lavender jade bangles and no luck there. Then they said, “Ruby Bangle!!!” and I was reeled in like a marlin. After much negotiation, including walking away three times, I have a 300+ carat ruby bangle at about 40% off the listed price. It’s a simple, elegant piece that I can wear every day. That’s my main souvenir from the trip. People who know me know I’m a complete sucker for rubies. DH picks up a bottle of Vietnamese vodka at the same rest stop. Not sure whether both of our purchases are related. J

We reach Ha Long Bay and our boat by lunchtime and I’ll let the pictures do the talking.

For dinner, DH and I go to Cha Ca La Vong. It’s been described as one of the 1,000 places to eat before you die. All they serve is one thing. Grilled Fish with Herbs. We take a cab to central Hanoi and go up an incredibly steep staircase to this second floor restaurant. The place is definitely a dive, but the food is wonderful. We also take a walk in the city before we hail a cab to our hotel.

Many in our group went to fancy French restaurants when they were on their own. We decided to go more local and informal most of the time.

That night, DH and I break open the Vodka—and finish it. Needless to say, we are a bit tender in the morning.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here more pictures of the day including a huge bonsai being delivered by crane.


----------



## periogirl28

Ok I remember the Cha Ca La Vong and the restaurant. The dish is delicious! Congrats on your ruby bangle!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here are last pictures of the day with a comment. I think what sets food apart in Vietnam is the fresh herbs. I have not seen the same variety or freshness here in the States.


----------



## etoupebirkin

periogirl28 said:


> Ok I remember the Cha Ca La Vong and the restaurant. The dish is delicious! Congrats on your ruby bangle!


I never expected anyone from the H sub-forum on TPF to have eaten there. It was great. DH and I had dinner with beers and a nice tip — for $17.


----------



## periogirl28

etoupebirkin said:


> I never expected anyone from the H sub-forum on TPF to have eaten there. It was great. DH and I had dinner with beers and a nice tip — for $17.


Haha yes. Been dragged to the oddest places by DH. We had some pho at a real dive recommended by our concierge at the Sofitel. Worth trying! Lovely colour of your bangle. The humidity, to me, is the worse bit of living in SEA. Btw my first home helper used to trade rubies. She was from Myanmar, from the famous Mogok mines.


----------



## etoupebirkin

periogirl28 said:


> Haha yes. Been dragged to the oddest places by DH. We had some pho at a real dive recommended by our concierge at the Sofitel. Worth trying! Lovely colour of your bangle. The humidity, to me, is the worse bit of living in SEA. Btw my first home helper used to trade rubies. She was from Myanmar, from the famous Mogok mines.


Your DH and mine are cut from the same cloth!!!
I am very happy with the bangle. I love getting beautiful and useful things when I travel, so that I am brought back to my travels whenever I wear an item.
Your home helper sounds like she's had some interesting experiences.


----------



## pursecrzy

etoupebirkin said:


> Here are last pictures of the day with a comment. I think what sets food apart in Vietnam is the fresh herbs. I have not seen the same variety or freshness here in the States.



Thud! OMG EB! That bracelet is stunning! Perfect souvenir of your trip.


----------



## momasaurus

etoupebirkin said:


> Day 4:
> *Road Trip: Ha Long Bay and a Surprise Purchase*
> 
> If you go to Vietnam, Ha Long Bay is a place you can’t miss. The rock formations are quite beautiful, similar to Guilin in China. It’s a four-hour bus ride each way from Hanoi.
> 
> Now, we get to truly know our guide. I’ve come to the conclusion that the man really should do stand up comedy in the off season. He had the whole bus in stitches. His comic timing is perfect!
> 
> The first story was about passports and their loss. Once, one of his tour guests went swimming in Ha Long bay with his passport and airplane tickets in a plastic zip lock bag in his swim trunks. The results were predictable — a complete soaking of the docs. So this brainiac decides he needs to dry them out — _in a microwave oven_. So when the docs burn, he’s in way more trouble than he was in before. Needless to say, the docs were difficult to replace and the man lost a significant portion of the trip tying to fix the situation. Moral of the story: Keep your passport locked in your hotel room safe. When we moved from location to location, there was always a passport check. As a matter of safety, we kept anything important and cash in the safe. We’d only carry what we needed during the day.
> 
> In our first lecture, we learned that Vietnam was settled from North to South. The driving factor was the need to find more and more lands suitable for cultivating rice.  In Vietnam, rice = life. They use and re-use everything in the process. People eat the white part; the brown husks are removed and used to feed livestock and pets as well as used for fertilizer. Water buffalo were domesticated to facilitate rice farming. We were curious what rice actually looks like, so our guide stopped the bus and picked some up for all of us to see.
> 
> That morning, I spoke to the guide that I was interested in buying a lavender jade bangle to replace one that I had recently broke. He said the rest stop on this trip had some jewelry and if not, there were places in Ho Chi Min City. So our bus stops at the rest area and after a visit to the “happy room” I head to the jewelry section. I ask about lavender jade bangles and no luck there. Then they said, “Ruby Bangle!!!” and I was reeled in like a marlin. After much negotiation, including walking away three times, I have a 300+ carat ruby bangle at about 40% off the listed price. It’s a simple, elegant piece that I can wear every day. That’s my main souvenir from the trip. People who know me know I’m a complete sucker for rubies. DH picks up a bottle of Vietnamese vodka at the same rest stop. Not sure whether both of our purchases are related. J
> 
> We reach Ha Long Bay and our boat by lunchtime and I’ll let the pictures do the talking.
> 
> For dinner, DH and I go to Cha Ca La Vong. It’s been described as one of the 1,000 places to eat before you die. All they serve is one thing. Grilled Fish with Herbs. We take a cab to central Hanoi and go up an incredibly steep staircase to this second floor restaurant. The place is definitely a dive, but the food is wonderful. We also take a walk in the city before we hail a cab to our hotel.
> 
> Many in our group went to fancy French restaurants when they were on their own. We decided to go more local and informal most of the time.
> 
> That night, DH and I break open the Vodka—and finish it. Needless to say, we are a bit tender in the morning.


Great pictures and commentary, thanks! From the pix alone, I would never guess where you are. Exotic but familiar at the same time!


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> That is true about family values , but the lust and consumption for luxury goods is certainly something that Ho Chi Minh was not planning on for his country. He wouldn't recognize the place.   The luxury houses were falling over each other to open up a boutique there.    I suspect that most of the northern hard liners are way past their prime and not fighting this.  Funny how the northerners always looked down upon the people in the south for their capitalism.  Guess that is not true anymore.


What goes around comes around.  Besides, who wants to stash $$/other currencies under a pillow when one can "invest" in really neat things?


etoupebirkin said:


> Most of the houses are not behind walls. There are generally businesses located on the bottom floor.


Kind of like a lot of NYC.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Day 4:
> *Road Trip: Ha Long Bay and a Surprise Purchase*
> 
> If you go to Vietnam, Ha Long Bay is a place you can’t miss. The rock formations are quite beautiful, similar to Guilin in China. It’s a four-hour bus ride each way from Hanoi.
> 
> Now, we get to truly know our guide. I’ve come to the conclusion that the man really should do stand up comedy in the off season. He had the whole bus in stitches. His comic timing is perfect!
> 
> The first story was about passports and their loss. Once, one of his tour guests went swimming in Ha Long bay with his passport and airplane tickets in a plastic zip lock bag in his swim trunks. The results were predictable — a complete soaking of the docs. So this brainiac decides he needs to dry them out — _in a microwave oven_. So when the docs burn, he’s in way more trouble than he was in before. Needless to say, the docs were difficult to replace and the man lost a significant portion of the trip tying to fix the situation. Moral of the story: Keep your passport locked in your hotel room safe. When we moved from location to location, there was always a passport check. As a matter of safety, we kept anything important and cash in the safe. We’d only carry what we needed during the day.
> 
> In our first lecture, we learned that Vietnam was settled from North to South. The driving factor was the need to find more and more lands suitable for cultivating rice.  In Vietnam, rice = life. They use and re-use everything in the process. People eat the white part; the brown husks are removed and used to feed livestock and pets as well as used for fertilizer. Water buffalo were domesticated to facilitate rice farming. We were curious what rice actually looks like, so our guide stopped the bus and picked some up for all of us to see.
> 
> That morning, I spoke to the guide that I was interested in buying a lavender jade bangle to replace one that I had recently broke. He said the rest stop on this trip had some jewelry and if not, there were places in Ho Chi Min City. So our bus stops at the rest area and after a visit to the “happy room” I head to the jewelry section. I ask about lavender jade bangles and no luck there. Then they said, “Ruby Bangle!!!” and I was reeled in like a marlin. After much negotiation, including walking away three times, I have a 300+ carat ruby bangle at about 40% off the listed price. It’s a simple, elegant piece that I can wear every day. That’s my main souvenir from the trip. People who know me know I’m a complete sucker for rubies. DH picks up a bottle of Vietnamese vodka at the same rest stop. Not sure whether both of our purchases are related. J
> 
> We reach Ha Long Bay and our boat by lunchtime and I’ll let the pictures do the talking.
> 
> For dinner, DH and I go to Cha Ca La Vong. It’s been described as one of the 1,000 places to eat before you die. All they serve is one thing. Grilled Fish with Herbs. We take a cab to central Hanoi and go up an incredibly steep staircase to this second floor restaurant. The place is definitely a dive, but the food is wonderful. We also take a walk in the city before we hail a cab to our hotel.
> 
> Many in our group went to fancy French restaurants when they were on their own. We decided to go more local and informal most of the time.
> 
> That night, DH and I break open the Vodka—and finish it. Needless to say, we are a bit tender in the morning.


Disclaimer:  I would sell my grandmother for a pretty piece of jade (luckily, she's safe in the great beyond) -- that is, until I saw your ruby bangle.  The color is absolutely fab and red-violets are so sophisticated/unusual compared with lavender, IMHO.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Day 4:
> *Road Trip: Ha Long Bay and a Surprise Purchase*
> 
> If you go to Vietnam, Ha Long Bay is a place you can’t miss. The rock formations are quite beautiful, similar to Guilin in China. It’s a four-hour bus ride each way from Hanoi.
> 
> Now, we get to truly know our guide. I’ve come to the conclusion that the man really should do stand up comedy in the off season. He had the whole bus in stitches. His comic timing is perfect!
> 
> The first story was about passports and their loss. Once, one of his tour guests went swimming in Ha Long bay with his passport and airplane tickets in a plastic zip lock bag in his swim trunks. The results were predictable — a complete soaking of the docs. So this brainiac decides he needs to dry them out — _in a microwave oven_. So when the docs burn, he’s in way more trouble than he was in before. Needless to say, the docs were difficult to replace and the man lost a significant portion of the trip tying to fix the situation. Moral of the story: Keep your passport locked in your hotel room safe. When we moved from location to location, there was always a passport check. As a matter of safety, we kept anything important and cash in the safe. We’d only carry what we needed during the day.
> 
> In our first lecture, we learned that Vietnam was settled from North to South. The driving factor was the need to find more and more lands suitable for cultivating rice.  In Vietnam, rice = life. They use and re-use everything in the process. People eat the white part; the brown husks are removed and used to feed livestock and pets as well as used for fertilizer. Water buffalo were domesticated to facilitate rice farming. We were curious what rice actually looks like, so our guide stopped the bus and picked some up for all of us to see.
> 
> That morning, I spoke to the guide that I was interested in buying a lavender jade bangle to replace one that I had recently broke. He said the rest stop on this trip had some jewelry and if not, there were places in Ho Chi Min City. So our bus stops at the rest area and after a visit to the “happy room” I head to the jewelry section. I ask about lavender jade bangles and no luck there. Then they said, “Ruby Bangle!!!” and I was reeled in like a marlin. After much negotiation, including walking away three times, I have a 300+ carat ruby bangle at about 40% off the listed price. It’s a simple, elegant piece that I can wear every day. That’s my main souvenir from the trip. People who know me know I’m a complete sucker for rubies. DH picks up a bottle of Vietnamese vodka at the same rest stop. Not sure whether both of our purchases are related. J
> 
> We reach Ha Long Bay and our boat by lunchtime and I’ll let the pictures do the talking.
> 
> For dinner, DH and I go to Cha Ca La Vong. It’s been described as one of the 1,000 places to eat before you die. All they serve is one thing. Grilled Fish with Herbs. We take a cab to central Hanoi and go up an incredibly steep staircase to this second floor restaurant. The place is definitely a dive, but the food is wonderful. We also take a walk in the city before we hail a cab to our hotel.
> 
> Many in our group went to fancy French restaurants when they were on their own. We decided to go more local and informal most of the time.
> 
> That night, DH and I break open the Vodka—and finish it. Needless to say, we are a bit tender in the morning.


A Sieste au Paradis would have been perfect to wear among those mountains but I'm sure it was too darn hot to wrap a scarf around your neck.    Does it ever get cool there?


----------



## cremel

etoupebirkin said:


> Made it home safe and sound! I was a zombie by the time I got home. So here's the first installment from my travels. Note: I may mention bags that I will in the near future.
> 
> I used a Tumi Cross body bag; I bought it for the trip. I was told not to bring anything that I cared about,  so I brought no real jewelry with me, only an older not noticeable wedding band and some silver pieces. Same thing for fashion. I took nothing that was expensive. I lived in khaki's, tee shirts, Chucks, sneakers and walking sandals.
> 
> Vietnam, even in Fall/Winter is HOT and humid. A person can easily need to take a shower 3x per day. There was a couple from Houston and they wilted in the jungle climate too.
> 
> Travelogue Day 1/2:
> Endless Day
> DH and I were up at 6:00, out the door by 7:00 AM.
> 
> The flights to Vietnam were uneventful. We flew over the North Pole!!! No sign of Santa, so all operations must be underground. Korean Air was surprisingly comfortable. I started a knitting project--a wrap with a simple but lovely pattern. The yarn is packaged inside a box and it has a hole in which the yarn threads through. Hence, the yarn won't tangle. I am ecstatic because it solves a nettlesome problem. I am going to see if I can re-use the box after I'm done.
> 
> We had a layover at Incheon Airport and immediately stumbled upon Hermes and like a moth to a flame, I was drawn inside. It was a lovely little outpost -- I saw a Miel Croc Kelly wallet. Since I have Xxxx-Xxxx, I was not remotely tempted. Prices are about 15% higher than in the US. I ended up getting a horse scarf ring that I had not seen in the States. I also grabbed a Les Legendes De L'arbre scarf, Beige Rose / Orange / Brun as it will look well with Xxxxxxx.
> 
> By the time we reached the hotel, it was 11:30 PM Tuesday. So somehow that day went pouf. Mark tells me on the way back, we'll have an Endless Tuesday. My strategy to combat jet lag was to stay up for both flights, and be really tired by the time we got to Hanoi. Then I'd go to sleep and wake up on Vietnam time. It largely worked and am in far better shape than when I went to China four years ago.
> Since we are Intercontinental Platinum, we get upgraded to a corner suite room. It's a stunning room and as the hotel is built on a lake, the vistas are spectacular. It really pays to join loyalty programs.
> 
> The group is very congenial, but DH and I are by far the youngest ones on the trip.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522672
> View attachment 3522673
> View attachment 3522674



Sorry if I am breaking the conversation here. Catching up Etoupe's journey.   Thanks for sharing your trip with us. I have never been to South Asia but it's on my list. Hot and humid could be hard.  My friend went to hongkung for a week and he ended up taking four showers a day.  [emoji23]

About knitting I have done one project so far. This was long before I had kids. I knitted a large scarf for DH. And put his name on it too. Not so much use in California but it's useful during ski trips in central France.  Good tips on the yarn.


----------



## cremel

etoupebirkin said:


> Made it home safe and sound! I was a zombie by the time I got home. So here's the first installment from my travels. Note: I may mention bags that I will in the near future.
> 
> I used a Tumi Cross body bag; I bought it for the trip. I was told not to bring anything that I cared about,  so I brought no real jewelry with me, only an older not noticeable wedding band and some silver pieces. Same thing for fashion. I took nothing that was expensive. I lived in khaki's, tee shirts, Chucks, sneakers and walking sandals.
> 
> Vietnam, even in Fall/Winter is HOT and humid. A person can easily need to take a shower 3x per day. There was a couple from Houston and they wilted in the jungle climate too.
> 
> Travelogue Day 1/2:
> Endless Day
> DH and I were up at 6:00, out the door by 7:00 AM.
> 
> The flights to Vietnam were uneventful. We flew over the North Pole!!! No sign of Santa, so all operations must be underground. Korean Air was surprisingly comfortable. I started a knitting project--a wrap with a simple but lovely pattern. The yarn is packaged inside a box and it has a hole in which the yarn threads through. Hence, the yarn won't tangle. I am ecstatic because it solves a nettlesome problem. I am going to see if I can re-use the box after I'm done.
> 
> We had a layover at Incheon Airport and immediately stumbled upon Hermes and like a moth to a flame, I was drawn inside. It was a lovely little outpost -- I saw a Miel Croc Kelly wallet. Since I have Xxxx-Xxxx, I was not remotely tempted. Prices are about 15% higher than in the US. I ended up getting a horse scarf ring that I had not seen in the States. I also grabbed a Les Legendes De L'arbre scarf, Beige Rose / Orange / Brun as it will look well with Xxxxxxx.
> 
> By the time we reached the hotel, it was 11:30 PM Tuesday. So somehow that day went pouf. Mark tells me on the way back, we'll have an Endless Tuesday. My strategy to combat jet lag was to stay up for both flights, and be really tired by the time we got to Hanoi. Then I'd go to sleep and wake up on Vietnam time. It largely worked and am in far better shape than when I went to China four years ago.
> Since we are Intercontinental Platinum, we get upgraded to a corner suite room. It's a stunning room and as the hotel is built on a lake, the vistas are spectacular. It really pays to join loyalty programs.
> 
> The group is very congenial, but DH and I are by far the youngest ones on the trip.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522672
> View attachment 3522673
> View attachment 3522674



Love the color of the scarf!!! [emoji106][emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

etoupebirkin said:


> PdP,
> I must confess I need to try it out. But I loved the shape of the horse's head.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the Intercontinental Hanoi and the view from our room. We had a sitting room and two balconies. The bathroom was gorgeous too, but no pics.
> 
> The one thing that got me more than once on the trip was that even though the bathrooms look Western, you cannot rinse your toothbrush with the local water. I knew enough to use bottled water to rinse my mouth. But in the mornings, I was on autopilot and accidentally rinsed the toothbrush twice. I believe I got a bacterial infection from this. Luckily, we carried a Z Pac with us and I used it at the time.
> 
> View attachment 3522706
> View attachment 3522707
> View attachment 3522708
> View attachment 3522710
> View attachment 3522711
> View attachment 3522712



The view looks serene.  I have not managed to make to Mexico but ppl suggest bottle water at all times for drinking.


----------



## cremel

etoupebirkin said:


> *eb's Travels in Vietnam:
> *
> Sorry if it's a long post.
> 
> Day 3: A Tale of Two (Hanoi) Hiltons
> 
> One of my favorite things about 4-5 Star travel in Asia are the breakfast buffets. The range of food is boggling and is of fantastic quality. DH and I are going for it. The most memorable items are the Beef Pho and the warm from the oven croissants. The peach and cheese Danish are not bad either.
> 
> We begin touring Hanoi. Vietnam has 95 million people in it. And they all ride scooters. With the exception of streetlights, they don't seem to obey traffic laws. Sidewalks are fair game and people are going on both sides of the street in different directions. It's traveling in Chaos. The first words of advice we are given are to walk slowly, at a steady pace and traffic will go around you. I'm mildly skeptical a first, but it works.
> 
> What's a Vietnamese SUV? A mom and her three kids on a scooter; an 18-wheeler? — a man on a scooter with a tow hitch pulling an unbelievable quantity of stuff.
> 
> Hanoi is definitely foreign. It's not laid out in any discernible grid, but since the city is dominated by the Red River some of the streets are elevated and serve as dikes. It does not matter as much as the Chinese built a hydroelectric dam upstream, so flooding is no longer an issue.
> 
> Buildings are shaped irregularly but the most common shape is what is called a "Skinny House." It's a tall narrow building with four or five stories. The first floor generally has a store or business. The remaining floors are a residence housing a multigenerational extended family. Younger generations live on higher floors than older ones. Women, when they marry, move in with their husband's family.
> 
> Vietnam is definitely third world. It's not sanitized, manicured or made for American consumption. It's not exactly clean, but it doesn't bother me.
> 
> Our guide is knowledgeable, professional and always has a smile on his face.
> 
> We learn two very important concepts:
> 
> Happy Room = Bathroom
> Sticky Rice = We all need to get together because we are moving to the next place.
> Happy room is definitely going into my lexicon, sticky rice too once I have Grandkids.
> 
> Our first stop is the Ho Chi Min’s tomb. Our guide describes Min’s life. His father is a Mandarin, meaning educated man. Vietnam’s culture is Confucian. If a person is educated and is moral (virtuous), it is his right to govern. If you follow the laws, you will be virtuous and happy. Education and group/family/clan success is valued more than individual success.
> 
> From the Vietnamese point of view, the Vietnam War was a war to unify the country. Communism was a vehicle to get there. Racism and the belief that Vietnam couldn’t govern themselves set the stage for the Vietnam war at end of WWII.
> 
> For most of Vietnam’s history, it has been under attack or colonized by other people / groups, e.g. Cambodia, France and China (the Elephant in the room). At one point in time, the guide said that they did not want China to come in to Vietnam again or they would be smelling Chinese sh*t for a thousand years. In my view, this has fed Vietnamese nationalism.
> 
> Today, the LAST word I would use to describe Vietnam is Communist. Vietnamese are incredibly industrious and LOVE to make money.
> 
> So we tour the Imperial Palace grounds, Ho Chi Min’s home and the gardens. There are Pommello trees with enormous fruits.
> 
> At lunch, we also have our first Vietnamese meal as a group. It's a restaurant who employs at risk street youth and trains them in all aspects of the restaurant business. The meal is delicious. Oh and by the way, we crossed the street the first time – and survived!!!
> 
> We also stop at a Confucian Temple. Girls who finished school were having their pictures taken there with their Au Dais. The tests were memorialized in the stone tablets with the turtles carved in there. Only a very small fraction of persons who took the test, passed and became Mandarins.  The youngest person who passed was 15 or 16, the oldest in their 60s (after numerous tries). There are 82 stone tablets in this temple.
> 
> Our next stop was the “Hanoi Hilton” prison. It has always been a prison. The court is right across the street. So when prisoners were sentenced, they were led into a tunnel to the prison – no chance to escape.
> 
> Even when the French ran the place, there were no escapes. People’s legs were all shackled together.  It was very creepy. They went on at length at how horrifying the French were, complete with a bloody Guillotine. I did not go into the part of the museum in which the Guillotine was housed because I was warned it was gross—pictures of piles of severed heads.
> 
> So, I went to the part of the museum dedicated to American Pilots. Oh what a summer camp it was… Pictures of Americans gardening, playing basketball, craft projects, Christmas!!! Can you say, propaganda?!!!
> 
> But as I thought about it, I realized it probably would not be wise for the Vietnamese to portray it as it actually was. There was a conscious effort by the Vietnamese to show exactly how horrifying the French were and as comparison, how tame the Vietnamese were to Americans.
> 
> We had our tour’s “Welcome Dinner” at the current Hanoi Hilton and as can be expected, the food and wine were excellent. Hence, the Tale of Two Hiltons.



Oh my did I see five people on a small scooter? That's an adventure.  [emoji33]


----------



## cremel

etoupebirkin said:


> Last few pictures for the day:
> More from the Confucian Temple and examples of a "Skinny House".
> 
> View attachment 3523634
> View attachment 3523635
> View attachment 3523636
> View attachment 3523637



Thanks for sharing all these photos.  I learned s bunch of new things about Vietnam through your travel report. They seem to have lots of similarity compared to China.  The Confucian the temple and the car.


----------



## cremel

etoupebirkin said:


> Day 4:
> *Road Trip: Ha Long Bay and a Surprise Purchase*
> 
> If you go to Vietnam, Ha Long Bay is a place you can’t miss. The rock formations are quite beautiful, similar to Guilin in China. It’s a four-hour bus ride each way from Hanoi.
> 
> Now, we get to truly know our guide. I’ve come to the conclusion that the man really should do stand up comedy in the off season. He had the whole bus in stitches. His comic timing is perfect!
> 
> The first story was about passports and their loss. Once, one of his tour guests went swimming in Ha Long bay with his passport and airplane tickets in a plastic zip lock bag in his swim trunks. The results were predictable — a complete soaking of the docs. So this brainiac decides he needs to dry them out — _in a microwave oven_. So when the docs burn, he’s in way more trouble than he was in before. Needless to say, the docs were difficult to replace and the man lost a significant portion of the trip tying to fix the situation. Moral of the story: Keep your passport locked in your hotel room safe. When we moved from location to location, there was always a passport check. As a matter of safety, we kept anything important and cash in the safe. We’d only carry what we needed during the day.
> 
> In our first lecture, we learned that Vietnam was settled from North to South. The driving factor was the need to find more and more lands suitable for cultivating rice.  In Vietnam, rice = life. They use and re-use everything in the process. People eat the white part; the brown husks are removed and used to feed livestock and pets as well as used for fertilizer. Water buffalo were domesticated to facilitate rice farming. We were curious what rice actually looks like, so our guide stopped the bus and picked some up for all of us to see.
> 
> That morning, I spoke to the guide that I was interested in buying a lavender jade bangle to replace one that I had recently broke. He said the rest stop on this trip had some jewelry and if not, there were places in Ho Chi Min City. So our bus stops at the rest area and after a visit to the “happy room” I head to the jewelry section. I ask about lavender jade bangles and no luck there. Then they said, “Ruby Bangle!!!” and I was reeled in like a marlin. After much negotiation, including walking away three times, I have a 300+ carat ruby bangle at about 40% off the listed price. It’s a simple, elegant piece that I can wear every day. That’s my main souvenir from the trip. People who know me know I’m a complete sucker for rubies. DH picks up a bottle of Vietnamese vodka at the same rest stop. Not sure whether both of our purchases are related. J
> 
> We reach Ha Long Bay and our boat by lunchtime and I’ll let the pictures do the talking.
> 
> For dinner, DH and I go to Cha Ca La Vong. It’s been described as one of the 1,000 places to eat before you die. All they serve is one thing. Grilled Fish with Herbs. We take a cab to central Hanoi and go up an incredibly steep staircase to this second floor restaurant. The place is definitely a dive, but the food is wonderful. We also take a walk in the city before we hail a cab to our hotel.
> 
> Many in our group went to fancy French restaurants when they were on their own. We decided to go more local and informal most of the time.
> 
> That night, DH and I break open the Vodka—and finish it. Needless to say, we are a bit tender in the morning.



That's one beautiful place!!! I would love to be there myself now!!!


----------



## cremel

Etoupe 

LOL they have Pokémon fries!![emoji23][emoji23]

I love pho and my toddler is a big fun of pho. It's basically rice noodle with beef slices. It costs about $9 per bowl.  Not sure what is in the little pot in your picture? Is it the grilled fish? I don't mind dine in a $5 per person restaurant as long as the food is delicious and clean. [emoji39][emoji39]this reminds me so much of Anthony Bourdain who travelled around the world and tasted tons of local food that was unknown to the outside.


----------



## cremel

etoupebirkin said:


> Here more pictures of the day including a huge bonsai being delivered by crane.



This bonsai looks beautiful. 

I have enjoyed my morning with all your travel report. Thank you so much for sharing!! You are definitely an adventurous traveler. [emoji173]️


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> A Sieste au Paradis would have been perfect to wear among those mountains but I'm sure it was too darn hot to wrap a scarf around your neck.    Does it ever get cool there?


You're right about the Sieste!!! In the evenings you can wear silks or as a belt. When I was there, it was hot even in North Vietnam.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Day 5:
*Hanoi to Da Nang*

This was one of DH’s and my favorite days of the trip and I took so many pictures. We started off with a hearty bowl of Beef Pho, warm croissants and fresh passion fruit. I think I could have that for breakfast every day and be quite happy. I have to say, I need to find a source for passion fruit in the states. It’s low calorie, full of fiber and vitamin C and addictively delicious.

Another thing about Pho, it’s great hangover food. I’ll probably give that tip to my kids,

We start the day with a walk through old Hanoi markets. It defines sensory overload. It’s a hive of activity and again let my pictures do the talking. There are some pics that just tickled my funny bone — the tattoo, piercing & pub place, Hershey syrup, candy and booze store (_candy’s dandy, but liquor’s quicker_, both in one store!!!), the T.O.X.I.C sign, Tacos!!!, Laundry for Rent…

Though one thing to note is the telecom wires. The tech person who I’ve worked with for 20+ years would be pulling out his hair if he had to deal with them.

Afterwards, we hop on a plane to Da Nang. Interesting thing about planes in Vietnam, you can carry liquids on boards, but knitting needles are verboten. Luckily I asked my guide about this beforehand, so I was prepared.

Da Nang is Vietnam’s third largest city. It’s a port, located in central Vietnam that has both ocean and river access. It also has been voted the most “livable” city in all Vietnam.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here are more pics of the day.


----------



## etoupebirkin

More pics...


----------



## etoupebirkin

More pics. This is the day in which I took the most pictures.


----------



## EmileH

Happy Saturday everyone. I'm still missing France. [emoji45]

I just came back from my local store. I had to exchange something. I was very proud of myself that I didn't buy anything. A Kelly belt to go with a dress that I bought in Paris is next on my wishlist. I need to decide which color 

I picked up a ready to wear catalog for spring. There are some beautiful pieces. There are also some really cute espadrilles coming. And my store manager showed me this new leather cage like bag that holds a silk pouch, which you can switch out to different designs. Super cute. He also said that the spring scarves are superb. I can't wait to see.... well I can because I promised myself and DH that I would take a break from retail for a few months until spring begins. Plus I'm motivated to build up my slush fund because I won't know when my SO will arrive. I know it's a long way off but it's good motivation.

Hope you are all having a nice weekend. I have to work tomorrow so I get the holiday off.

Great travelogue EB.


----------



## etoupebirkin

This is the last set. I promise. The last two pictures show a bridge designed by Gustave Eiffel and a sunset when we reached our hotel in Da Nang.


----------



## Meta

@Pocketbook Pup I say Grenat Kelly belt to match Rosie! 

@etoupebirkin Thanks for sharing your travelogue by far. Brings back memories of motherland!


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> @Pocketbook Pup I say Grenat Kelly belt to match Rosie!
> 
> @etoupebirkin Thanks for sharing your travelogue by far. Brings back memories of motherland!



[emoji23] thank you. That's one option, or maybe classic black with gold.  I'll post the dress when I wear it for opinions. Rosie came with me today [emoji173]️


----------



## MSO13

Hey Cafe,

I'm waiting for dinner during our last big project of the year. I cannot wait to be wrapped up, it's like that last day of school feeling. I do have some work to do around the holidays but that will be a piece of pie compared to the heavy lifting of today. I'm exhausted already. I think a milkshake will help me, that's similar to an energy smoothie, right? 

I may have an exciting Bday gift to myself to share soon. I need to finalize the authentication details before I reveal. That might be a Black Friday post if I'm able to get the photos done soon. I decided that I just couldn't keep my "fall semester" bag fund on reserve indefinitely when I'm turning 40, I am terrible about money burning a hole in my pocket. I mean, I'm only going to turn 40 two or three times. 

EB, love all the travel photos. I love all the colors and the market/street scenes. 

PP, sorry you're missing Paris and good job not leaving the boutique with anything. I have the opposite problem, I sincerely want to buy and there's nothing for me. I can only hope that when they do have something for me, it's amazing. Passing on that Trench B was not hard so that tells me it wasn't the one. 

Ok, I'm off to catch up on all my threads and have my shake!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hey Cafe,
> 
> I'm waiting for dinner during our last big project of the year. I cannot wait to be wrapped up, it's like that last day of school feeling. I do have some work to do around the holidays but that will be a piece of pie compared to the heavy lifting of today. I'm exhausted already. I think a milkshake will help me, that's similar to an energy smoothie, right?
> 
> I may have an exciting Bday gift to myself to share soon. I need to finalize the authentication details before I reveal. That might be a Black Friday post if I'm able to get the photos done soon. I decided that I just couldn't keep my "fall semester" bag fund on reserve indefinitely when I'm turning 40, I am terrible about money burning a hole in my pocket. I mean, I'm only going to turn 40 two or three times.
> 
> EB, love all the travel photos. I love all the colors and the market/street scenes.
> 
> PP, sorry you're missing Paris and good job not leaving the boutique with anything. I have the opposite problem, I sincerely want to buy and there's nothing for me. I can only hope that when they do have something for me, it's amazing. Passing on that Trench B was not hard so that tells me it wasn't the one.
> 
> Ok, I'm off to catch up on all my threads and have my shake!



Hi! Looking forward to your reveal. You absolutely should treat yourself in your birthday. Good luck with your big project.


----------



## QuelleFromage

etoupebirkin said:


> I never expected anyone from the H sub-forum on TPF to have eaten there. It was great. DH and I had dinner with beers and a nice tip — for $17.


haha, I've eaten there as well! Your travelogue is fascinating as I only had three days in Vietnam. That said, I will be in Thailand mid next week


----------



## lasttotheparty

etoupebirkin said:


> More pics. This is the day in which I took the most pictures.



Thanks for the pics. [emoji175] My DH is from Vietnam. We visit regularly and are thrilled that others enjoy this beautiful and fascinating country as well.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hey Cafe,
> 
> I'm waiting for dinner during our last big project of the year. I cannot wait to be wrapped up, it's like that last day of school feeling. I do have some work to do around the holidays but that will be a piece of pie compared to the heavy lifting of today. I'm exhausted already. I think a milkshake will help me, that's similar to an energy smoothie, right?
> 
> I may have an exciting Bday gift to myself to share soon. I need to finalize the authentication details before I reveal. That might be a Black Friday post if I'm able to get the photos done soon. I decided that I just couldn't keep my "fall semester" bag fund on reserve indefinitely when I'm turning 40, I am terrible about money burning a hole in my pocket. I mean, I'm only going to turn 40 two or three times.
> 
> EB, love all the travel photos. I love all the colors and the market/street scenes.
> 
> PP, sorry you're missing Paris and good job not leaving the boutique with anything. I have the opposite problem, I sincerely want to buy and there's nothing for me. I can only hope that when they do have something for me, it's amazing. Passing on that Trench B was not hard so that tells me it wasn't the one.
> 
> Ok, I'm off to catch up on all my threads and have my shake!


I have fairly often told myself, "today is my birthday," when I want some goodie.  I like doing that.  I recommend the practice.


----------



## Mindi B

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hey Cafe,
> I'm waiting for dinner during our last big project of the year. I cannot wait to be wrapped up, it's like that last day of school feeling. I do have some work to do around the holidays but that will be a piece of pie compared to the heavy lifting of today. I'm exhausted already. I think a milkshake will help me, that's similar to an energy smoothie, right?
> I may have an exciting Bday gift to myself to share soon. I need to finalize the authentication details before I reveal. That might be a Black Friday post if I'm able to get the photos done soon. I decided that I just couldn't keep my "fall semester" bag fund on reserve indefinitely when I'm turning 40, *I am terrible about money burning a hole in my pocket. I mean, I'm only going to turn 40 two or three times. *



LOL!  You are more adult than I.  I keep turning 29.  Over and over and over and over. . . .


----------



## tabbi001

etoupebirkin said:


> More pics. This is the day in which I took the most pictures.


Great travelogue!!!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Happy Saturday everyone. I'm still missing France. [emoji45]
> 
> I just came back from my local store. I had to exchange something. I was very proud of myself that I didn't buy anything. A Kelly belt to go with a dress that I bought in Paris is next on my wishlist. I need to decide which color
> 
> I picked up a ready to wear catalog for spring. There are some beautiful pieces. There are also some really cute espadrilles coming. And my store manager showed me this new leather cage like bag that holds a silk pouch, which you can switch out to different designs. Super cute. He also said that the spring scarves are superb. I can't wait to see.... well I can because I promised myself and DH that I would take a break from retail for a few months until spring begins. Plus I'm motivated to build up my slush fund because I won't know when my SO will arrive. I know it's a long way off but it's good motivation.
> 
> Hope you are all having a nice weekend. I have to work tomorrow so I get the holiday off.
> 
> Great travelogue EB.


Awww I'm sure you'll be back in Paris in no time. Have you tried to recreate the recipes you were taught? The pictures looked yummy!!!


MrsOwen3 said:


> Hey Cafe,
> 
> I'm waiting for dinner during our last big project of the year. I cannot wait to be wrapped up, it's like that last day of school feeling. I do have some work to do around the holidays but that will be a piece of pie compared to the heavy lifting of today. I'm exhausted already. I think a milkshake will help me, that's similar to an energy smoothie, right?
> 
> I may have an exciting Bday gift to myself to share soon. I need to finalize the authentication details before I reveal. That might be a Black Friday post if I'm able to get the photos done soon. I decided that I just couldn't keep my "fall semester" bag fund on reserve indefinitely when I'm turning 40, I am terrible about money burning a hole in my pocket. I mean, I'm only going to turn 40 two or three times.
> 
> EB, love all the travel photos. I love all the colors and the market/street scenes.
> 
> PP, sorry you're missing Paris and good job not leaving the boutique with anything. I have the opposite problem, I sincerely want to buy and there's nothing for me. I can only hope that when they do have something for me, it's amazing. Passing on that Trench B was not hard so that tells me it wasn't the one.
> 
> Ok, I'm off to catch up on all my threads and have my shake!


Ooohh I'm so excited for you! What could that lovely surprise be  And you're right, women turn 40 a couple of times so we should really be celebrating every so often!!


QuelleFromage said:


> haha, I've eaten there as well! Your travelogue is fascinating as I only had three days in Vietnam. That said, I will be in Thailand mid next week


Enjoy Thailand!!! The food is great and the hotels are cheap. Safe travels!


----------



## tabbi001

Hi cafe! I've been busy and not visiting tpf as often as before... How's everyone?

I would just like to share my exciting news! My homestore has not been purchasing new jewelry for the past months and I've been pestering them about the cdc in rose gold. Finally they allowed me to special order it! I had to put a 50% downpayment (so this confirms that our store is a franchise one) and hopefully they will receive it by Christmas. If not then it would be a good new year gift to myself


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> Hi cafe! I've been busy and not visiting tpf as often as before... How's everyone?
> 
> I would just like to share my exciting news! My homestore has not been purchasing new jewelry for the past months and I've been pestering them about the cdc in rose gold. Finally they allowed me to special order it! I had to put a 50% downpayment (so this confirms that our store is a franchise one) and hopefully they will receive it by Christmas. If not then it would be a good new year gift to myself



Oh tabbi, congratulations! That's a beautiful bracelet and one that I considered myself. Post pictures when you get it

I'm really happy with my jewelry purchases. I'm gradually working my pieces into the mix and getting them into the rotation. Today I am wearing my filet d'or necklace for the first time with my cartier trinity pieces. 

View attachment 3526502


----------



## etoupebirkin

Tabbi, Congrats on your CDC!!!

I need your advice ladies. Does anyone know who makes this dress? I am obsessed with it and have tried to find it on Net A Porter, Neiman Marcus, Barneys... It's of Joanna Hillman from Harper's Bazaar.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh tabbi, congratulations! That's a beautiful bracelet and one that I considered myself. Post pictures when you get it
> 
> I'm really happy with my jewelry purchases. I'm gradually working my pieces into the mix and getting them into the rotation. Today I am wearing my filet d'or necklace for the first time with my cartier trinity pieces.
> 
> View attachment 3526502


Sorry, some problem with your pic, can't see it.


----------



## EmileH




----------



## mistikat

etoupebirkin said:


> Tabbi, Congrats on your CDC!!!
> 
> I need your advice ladies. Does anyone know who makes this dress? I am obsessed with it and have tried to find it on Net A Porter, Neiman Marcus, Barneys... It's of Joanna Hillman from Harper's Bazaar.
> View attachment 3526570



I think it's by Ulla Johnson. Still available on her site for $575 in a deep aubergine and the yellow.
http://ullajohnson.com/collections/dresses/products/paulina-dress?variant=24246708102


----------



## Mindi B

Well-done, mistikat!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh tabbi, congratulations! That's a beautiful bracelet and one that I considered myself. Post pictures when you get it
> 
> I'm really happy with my jewelry purchases. I'm gradually working my pieces into the mix and getting them into the rotation. Today I am wearing my filet d'or necklace for the first time with my cartier trinity pieces.
> 
> View attachment 3526502


I can't open the attachment.  If you can repost, I would appreciate it as I don't know what a filet d'or looks like.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3526605


This ties so well!!!!! Lame question, it's a 90cm and what cw is it?   I love aubergine.  It's so beautiful on you, P-Pup.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3526605


I printed it out for my H scrapbook.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> I printed it out for my H scrapbook.



You are sweet. It's cheval Phoenix 140 silk. It's prune rouge bleu. Don't remember the colorway number but be careful. There is another one on line that is pink and red.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Day 6:
*Da Nang and Hoi An*

We stayed at the Hyatt Regency Da Nang. It’s oceanfront, huge and very, very modern. The shower/bath and room is glass enclosed, so if you’re not careful, you can give people on the beach a thrill. The surf is pounding it looks pretty dangerous. DH wants to swim. But I ask our guide if it’s safe. He says if the red flag is flying, no swimming. The red flag is flying. We discuss it further in the room and DH recognizes the danger and won’t go in. I am relieved.

This is not my favorite hotel but on the positive side, they have some really cute and occasionally friendly cats on premises. (I’m starting to miss my fur balls.) The breakfast buffet has Asian-style yogurt, so that along with fresh passion fruit becomes my breakfast staple.

The first stop is Hoi An. It’s a completely authentic and refurbished market town. Read: Tourist Trap. It houses some museums, a food market, and a Buddhist temple. Vietnamese Buddhism has a unique deity — Lady Buddha who protects sailors and fisherman.

Most places sell cheap junk, I went into a few stores that had nicer stuff but was not tempted to buy anything. It’s really hot and humid and our guide gave us all fans, which were greatly appreciated by all. I brought my own fan, but gladly accepted another because it’s larger.

Since it’s on the river, flooding occurs with regularity and all stores have the ability to move their merchandise out of harm’s way quickly.

At Hoi An we get our first introduction to Vietnamese weddings. It’s BIG business. Women rent gowns for both the pictures and the wedding itself often two different gowns. Renting wedding gowns seems incredibly sensible. The also rent out elaborate wedding halls. Also the groom’s family has to pay for the wedding. Somehow this does not dampen their enthusiasm for having sons. So we come across a young couple having their picture taken.

This is also the place where many in our group got measured for custom clothes. DH wants no part of that so we explored the food market. He wanted some grilled meat. Didn’t find anything there — the food was a little suspect to us. So we went to lunch and split a Vietnamese salad and an ice cream. Word to the wise, Vietnamese ice cream is wonderful. Our favorite flavor was lemongrass, trust me, it’s divine.

DH wanders off and finally finds his grilled meat. He was obsessing about it since the Hanoi market.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Our hotel is isolated; you need to get a cab to go anywhere. We had the same cabby to and from dinner. He wanted to practice his English and teach us some Vietnamese. It was a hoot. We go to a restaurant called Fat Fish. It’s modern and definitely chic place to eat. The appetizers were absolutely blow your mind superb, but the mains did not quite live up to the apps. Fat Fish also served beer from Pasteur Street Brewing Company — Vietnam’s only micro brew it was really good — DH was a happy boy.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Oh here is a picture of the shells I collected. 

Also, in the 7th picture of the first post there is a blue line on the gray building. That marks a high water line from a recent flood.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Oh, and I bought the Ulla Johnson dress. I can't wait to get it. It's back ordered until 12/2.

MrsO, when I turned 50, I got myself multiple large presents.


----------



## katekluet

EB, is there a story about the dog statue with the red cloth draped on it?


----------



## momasaurus

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 3527055
> View attachment 3527056
> View attachment 3527057
> View attachment 3527058
> View attachment 3527059
> View attachment 3527063
> View attachment 3527055
> View attachment 3527056
> View attachment 3527057
> View attachment 3527058
> View attachment 3527059
> View attachment 3527063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our hotel is isolated; you need to get a cab to go anywhere. We had the same cabby to and from dinner. He wanted to practice his English and teach us some Vietnamese. It was a hoot. We go to a restaurant called Fat Fish. It’s modern and definitely chic place to eat. The appetizers were absolutely blow your mind superb, but the mains did not quite live up to the apps. Fat Fish also served beer from Pasteur Street Brewing Company — Vietnam’s only micro brew it was really good — DH was a happy boy.


I just love all the fun details in your pix!


----------



## scndlslv

Hello, ladies. EB I'm loving all of the travel pics. Makes me want to visit Vietnam. 
I'll be in Paris this week and was wondering if anyone knows if the Xmas decorations are already up?


----------



## etoupebirkin

katekluet said:


> EB, is there a story about the dog statue with the red cloth draped on it?



I think the dog was guarding the entrance to the bridge. I believe there were dogs on both ends.


----------



## EmileH

scndlslv said:


> Hello, ladies. EB I'm loving all of the travel pics. Makes me want to visit Vietnam.
> I'll be in Paris this week and was wondering if anyone knows if the Xmas decorations are already up?



Have fun in Paris! They were just hanging them when I was there the week before last. Some were already lit. I think they should be all ready for you! From past years I know that they have a lighting ceremony for the lights on the champs elysee and it's usually around this time. Enjoy!


----------



## Sickgrl13

etoupebirkin said:


> I think the dog was guarding the entrance to the bridge. I believe there were dogs on both ends.


*EB*, thank you for sharing your travelogue from Vietnam.  I spent a week in Ho Chi Minh City earlier this year and it was an incredible place.  The food was TDF!  And of course, I visited the H!


----------



## scndlslv

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Have fun in Paris! They were just hanging them when I was there the week before last. Some were already lit. I think they should be all ready for you! From past years I know that they have a lighting ceremony for the lights on the champs elysee and it's usually around this time. Enjoy!


Awesome! Last December was my first trip and I was celebrating my birthday. All the gorgeous lights everywhere made it extra festive. I can't wait!


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Happy Saturday everyone. I'm still missing France. [emoji45]
> 
> I just came back from my local store. I had to exchange something. I was very proud of myself that I didn't buy anything. A Kelly belt to go with a dress that I bought in Paris is next on my wishlist. I need to decide which color
> 
> I picked up a ready to wear catalog for spring. There are some beautiful pieces. There are also some really cute espadrilles coming. And my store manager showed me this new leather cage like bag that holds a silk pouch, which you can switch out to different designs. Super cute. He also said that the spring scarves are superb. I can't wait to see.... well I can because I promised myself and DH that I would take a break from retail for a few months until spring begins. Plus I'm motivated to build up my slush fund because I won't know when my SO will arrive. I know it's a long way off but it's good motivation.
> 
> Hope you are all having a nice weekend. I have to work tomorrow so I get the holiday off.
> 
> Great travelogue EB.



Great job dear Ppup for leaving the store without purchase! Very strong willed![emoji106][emoji8]


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hey Cafe,
> 
> I'm waiting for dinner during our last big project of the year. I cannot wait to be wrapped up, it's like that last day of school feeling. I do have some work to do around the holidays but that will be a piece of pie compared to the heavy lifting of today. I'm exhausted already. I think a milkshake will help me, that's similar to an energy smoothie, right?
> 
> I may have an exciting Bday gift to myself to share soon. I need to finalize the authentication details before I reveal. That might be a Black Friday post if I'm able to get the photos done soon. I decided that I just couldn't keep my "fall semester" bag fund on reserve indefinitely when I'm turning 40, I am terrible about money burning a hole in my pocket. I mean, I'm only going to turn 40 two or three times.
> 
> EB, love all the travel photos. I love all the colors and the market/street scenes.
> 
> PP, sorry you're missing Paris and good job not leaving the boutique with anything. I have the opposite problem, I sincerely want to buy and there's nothing for me. I can only hope that when they do have something for me, it's amazing. Passing on that Trench B was not hard so that tells me it wasn't the one.
> 
> Ok, I'm off to catch up on all my threads and have my shake!



LOL![emoji23][emoji23]

We only have one anniversary a year? Wait isn't Christmas coming soon? Oh my birthday is coming soon! I probably used up all the occasions of the year by now. [emoji5][emoji3]


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> Great travelogue!!!
> 
> 
> Awww I'm sure you'll be back in Paris in no time. Have you tried to recreate the recipes you were taught? The pictures looked yummy!!!
> 
> Ooohh I'm so excited for you! What could that lovely surprise be  And you're right, women turn 40 a couple of times so we should really be celebrating every so often!!
> 
> Enjoy Thailand!!! The food is great and the hotels are cheap. Safe travels!



Tabbi where have you been!??


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3526605



Love it Ppup! It's beautiful. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> LOL![emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> We only have one anniversary a year? Wait isn't Christmas coming soon? Oh my birthday is coming soon! I probably used up all the occasions of the year by now. [emoji5][emoji3]



The new year starts soon! [emoji23]


----------



## cremel

mistikat said:


> I think it's by Ulla Johnson. Still available on her site for $575 in a deep aubergine and the yellow.
> http://ullajohnson.com/collections/dresses/products/paulina-dress?variant=24246708102
> 
> View attachment 3526649



Amazing mistikat!! How did you figure this out![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> I printed it out for my H scrapbook.



You made me smile eagle![emoji1]


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Love it Ppup! It's beautiful. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you. I wore the farandole today for the first time. I posted some modeling photos on the fine jewelry thread. It feels completely different but just as versatile as the silver farandole.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are sweet. It's cheval Phoenix 140 silk. It's prune rouge bleu. Don't remember the colorway number but be careful. There is another one on line that is pink and red.


Pink and red - That's the one I got.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> That's the one I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527965



Oh yes this the the red and pink. It looks great on you.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. I wore the farandole today for the first time. I posted some modeling photos on the fine jewelry thread. It feels completely different but just as versatile as the silver farandole.



Oh that is a fine jewelry thread! [emoji1]too many threads to follow now. Let me go check it out. I love my silver farandole long necklace too. Have you ever cleaned it yet?


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Oh that is a fine jewelry thread! [emoji1]too many threads to follow now. Let me go check it out. I love my silver farandole long necklace too. Have you ever cleaned it yet?



Mine still looks like new. I keep it wrapped in silver cloth when I am not wearing it.


----------



## tabbi001

cremel said:


> Pink and red - That's the one I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527965


Beautiful!!!


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Mine still looks like new. I keep it wrapped in silver cloth when I am not wearing it.



Mine is close to new too but silver tends to turn darker if it's used for a longer time. I wonder if it's safe to clean at home.


----------



## gracekelly

cremel said:


> Mine is close to new too but silver tends to turn darker if it's used for a longer time. I wonder if it's safe to clean at home.


I have not found H silver to tarnish all that much, but that could be climate.  I have used  silver polishing clothes/gloves.  Very gentle and no chemicals and it really works.


----------



## cremel

gracekelly said:


> I have not found H silver to tarnish all that much, but that could be climate.  I have used  silver polishing clothes/gloves.  Very gentle and no chemicals and it really works.



thank you!


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Mine is close to new too but silver tends to turn darker if it's used for a longer time. I wonder if it's safe to clean at home.


*Cremel*, yes, it is safe to clean at home, use a polishing cloth specifically designed for silver (not just any ole polishing cloth).  Silver polishing cloths are typically labeled as such.  

 I have some pieces that over a period of years got really tarnished, that is kind of a gray color.  It could be worn still, no prob, but I really like the whiteness of clean silver  -- Unless I have a design that has recesses, like a Yurman cable bracelet, or a chain link style.  These often look good when the recesses are darkened, that is, the piece is "oxidized" which is a chemical treatment used by a jeweler to give the piece a 3 dimensional sculptural look.  Silver brooches or intricate links are often oxidized to bring out the details in the design.  When the oxidization is removed, the design has less character and looks flat (compare Lois Hill Indonesian silver designs which have intricate details to a farandole, which is a modern streamlined design, and doesn't need oxidization).  

  When a piece has a lot of tarnish a jeweler can polish it to a brilliant shine.  This costs a bit, not a lot, but I finally got some anti-tarnish strips to tuck into the bag (often plastic) which contains the silver piece.  I recommend those.   They are inexpensive.  Polishing clothes can get used up pretty quickly and they used to cost $5-$6 apiece.  Always accept a polishing cloth if it comes with a purchase.  Sadly, H doesn't offer polishing clothes that I know of.   Don't use silver dip.  It can remove a minute layer of silver.   Don't swim with the jewelry on.  Chlorine is hard on jewelry.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> *Cremel*, yes, it is safe to clean at home, use a polishing cloth specifically designed for silver (not just any ole polishing cloth).  Silver polishing cloths are typically labeled as such.
> 
> I have some pieces that over a period of years got really tarnished, that is kind of a gray color.  It could be worn still, no prob, but I really like the whiteness of clean silver  -- Unless I have a design that has recesses, like a Yurman cable bracelet, or a chain link style.  These often look good when the recesses are darkened, that is, the piece is "oxidized" which is a chemical treatment used by a jeweler to give the piece a 3 dimensional sculptural look.  Silver brooches or intricate links are often oxidized to bring out the details in the design.  When the oxidization is removed, the design has less character and looks flat (compare Lois Hill Indonesian silver designs which have intricate details to a farandole, which is a modern streamlined design, and doesn't need oxidization).
> 
> When a piece has a lot of tarnish a jeweler can polish it to a brilliant shine.  This costs a bit, not a lot, but I finally got some anti-tarnish strips to tuck into the bag (often plastic) which contains the silver piece.  I recommend those.   They are inexpensive.  Polishing clothes can get used up pretty quickly and they used to cost $5-$6 apiece.  Always accept a polishing cloth if it comes with a purchase.  Sadly, H doesn't offer polishing clothes that I know of.   Don't use silver dip.  It can remove a minute layer of silver.   Don't swim with the jewelry on.  Chlorine is hard on jewelry.


You are so right about silver dip!  That stuff is terrible.  Re the silver polishing cloth, a jeweler once gave me a pair of silver polishing gloves and she told me that they would get better the more you used them even when they turned black.  I know it sounds odd, but it turned out to be true.  I have had them for eons and used them the other day on a holiday Tiffany silver brooch that belonged to my MIL.  It was so tarnished after one year and the gloves worked their magic in a few minutes.  The brooch has the oxidizing in the design that you mentioned and it does give it definition.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> *Cremel*, yes, it is safe to clean at home, use a polishing cloth specifically designed for silver (not just any ole polishing cloth).  Silver polishing cloths are typically labeled as such.
> 
> I have some pieces that over a period of years got really tarnished, that is kind of a gray color.  It could be worn still, no prob, but I really like the whiteness of clean silver  -- Unless I have a design that has recesses, like a Yurman cable bracelet, or a chain link style.  These often look good when the recesses are darkened, that is, the piece is "oxidized" which is a chemical treatment used by a jeweler to give the piece a 3 dimensional sculptural look.  Silver brooches or intricate links are often oxidized to bring out the details in the design.  When the oxidization is removed, the design has less character and looks flat (compare Lois Hill Indonesian silver designs which have intricate details to a farandole, which is a modern streamlined design, and doesn't need oxidization).
> 
> When a piece has a lot of tarnish a jeweler can polish it to a brilliant shine.  This costs a bit, not a lot, but I finally got some anti-tarnish strips to tuck into the bag (often plastic) which contains the silver piece.  I recommend those.   They are inexpensive.  Polishing clothes can get used up pretty quickly and they used to cost $5-$6 apiece.  Always accept a polishing cloth if it comes with a purchase.  Sadly, H doesn't offer polishing clothes that I know of.   Don't use silver dip.  It can remove a minute layer of silver.   Don't swim with the jewelry on.  Chlorine is hard on jewelry.



Great advice! I bought silver cloth by the yard on Amazon for about $8. It is brown. I was going to use it in the Hermes boxes but now that I have more pieces I keep my jewelry in trays. I keep the silver pieces individually wrapped in a piece of the cloth and then in a sealed heavy duty zip lock bag. I bought a package of bags in small sizes to fit jewelry at the container store.this seems to work well for me.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Day 7:
*Da Nang / Hoi An: Sculpture, H Sighting, Cooking Lesson and an Adventure*

This was just about a perfect vacation day. We started off at the DaNang Museum of Cham Sculpture. The museum is fascinating (lots of pics). Elephants are a common theme in Vietnamese culture. The art reminds me of sculptures in Indiana Jones movies, but they are undeniably beautiful. There was a little girl about 3 or 4 visiting the museum with her Mom and Dad. Dad was holding her and bringing her close to the dragon sculpture. She gleefully screamed and furious nestled into Dad’s neck/shoulder. Both were having a great time. It is one of the cutest things I’ve seen in a long time. Unfortunately, I was not fast enough with my camera. At the end I saw a Garden Party in the wild! My tour mates must think I’m nuts, so, I discretely took a picture.

Right by the museum is the Dragon Bridge, so whimsical and beautiful. We then took the bus to visit a local organic farming village and saw all those wonderful herbs being grown. Mark’s professor took a turn watering the plants. The local thought it was so funny, they were taking pictures!!! The village was very prosperous. We saw many beautiful homes — one of them even had solar panels, which made the environmental professor in the group very happy.

For lunch we had a cooking lesson and learned how to make Summer Rolls; Banh Xeo, Vietnamese stuffed pancake and grilled chicken. Everything was completely scrumptious. We can’t believe we made it ourselves. No one can tell me that Vietnam is communist. Miss Vy likes making money. She owns 4 restaurants, plus the cooking school. I came home with an apron, mandolin knife, and cookbook. We'll see if I can do this at home.

At dinnertime, I decide I want Vietnamese BBQ for dinner. I saw a place on the way home from Fat Fish but could not find it on the Internet. So I look up BBQ in Da Nang and up pops Thung Phi BBQ. So we grab an adventurous soul traveling solo from our group and off we go!

We show the driver the address from the Trip Advisor listing. He has no English. We have quite limited Vietnamese. So he drops us off on the street and points to a very dark alley and through body language says, “Restaurant down there!” We’re a little nervous-skeptical, but walk down the alley. We go down a100 yards or so and still don’t see the restaurant, go some more and see little flickering lights at the end. Voila! Thung Phi BBQ!!!

This place is a hoot and a half and the food is marvelous and cheap!!! It’s the kind of place that caters to college kids. You cook your own food on a hibachi. You sit on stools that are 10” x 10” x 10”. There were these two enormous guys from Denmark that piled the stools one on top of the other so they could sit comfortably.

DH starts cooking the food and the waitress does not like how he’s doing, so she takes over. She also wants to practice her English. Everyone there was so gracious. The owner of the restaurant called a cab for us and by the time we walked down the alley, he was waiting. DH and I think it’s our favorite meal of the trip. Meredith (the adventurous soul) is a truly interesting person. She has traveled all over the world. She studies infectious diseases in her real life. So she definitely took Malaria meds for the trip.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here are pictures from the village walk. The dogs and cats here are just beautiful. I could not resist taking a picture.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here are the remaining pictures of the day.


----------



## cremel

gracekelly said:


> You are so right about silver dip!  That stuff is terrible.  Re the silver polishing cloth, a jeweler once gave me a pair of silver polishing gloves and she told me that they would get better the more you used them even when they turned black.  I know it sounds odd, but it turned out to be true.  I have had them for eons and used them the other day on a holiday Tiffany silver brooch that belonged to my MIL.  It was so tarnished after one year and the gloves worked their magic in a few minutes.  The brooch has the oxidizing in the design that you mentioned and it does give it definition.



Thank you dear!!


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> *Cremel*, yes, it is safe to clean at home, use a polishing cloth specifically designed for silver (not just any ole polishing cloth).  Silver polishing cloths are typically labeled as such.
> 
> I have some pieces that over a period of years got really tarnished, that is kind of a gray color.  It could be worn still, no prob, but I really like the whiteness of clean silver  -- Unless I have a design that has recesses, like a Yurman cable bracelet, or a chain link style.  These often look good when the recesses are darkened, that is, the piece is "oxidized" which is a chemical treatment used by a jeweler to give the piece a 3 dimensional sculptural look.  Silver brooches or intricate links are often oxidized to bring out the details in the design.  When the oxidization is removed, the design has less character and looks flat (compare Lois Hill Indonesian silver designs which have intricate details to a farandole, which is a modern streamlined design, and doesn't need oxidization).
> 
> When a piece has a lot of tarnish a jeweler can polish it to a brilliant shine.  This costs a bit, not a lot, but I finally got some anti-tarnish strips to tuck into the bag (often plastic) which contains the silver piece.  I recommend those.   They are inexpensive.  Polishing clothes can get used up pretty quickly and they used to cost $5-$6 apiece.  Always accept a polishing cloth if it comes with a purchase.  Sadly, H doesn't offer polishing clothes that I know of.   Don't use silver dip.  It can remove a minute layer of silver.   Don't swim with the jewelry on.  Chlorine is hard on jewelry.



Thank you eagle! You are a professional on this topic. [emoji1][emoji8]

I was not aware that the dip would peel away some silver. I had soaked the two sets silver spoons/forks and other jewelry that were given to my toddler as baptism gifts! Thank you very much for this useful info.


----------



## cremel

etoupebirkin said:


> Here are the remaining pictures of the day.
> View attachment 3528197
> View attachment 3528198
> View attachment 3528199
> View attachment 3528200
> View attachment 3528201
> View attachment 3528205
> View attachment 3528206
> View attachment 3528207
> View attachment 3528208
> View attachment 3528209



This last set of pictures are totally refreshing. Very green and pretty there. Do I see ten different sauce on the little plates!! You tried all of them? I enjoy trying different spices like what they put in Indian food.


----------



## periogirl28

cremel said:


> Pink and red - That's the one I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527965


You look sooo pretty! These colors absoutely suit you.


----------



## etoupebirkin

cremel said:


> This last set of pictures are totally refreshing. Very green and pretty there. Do I see ten different sauce on the little plates!! You tried all of them? I enjoy trying different spices like what they put in Indian food.


We used a little bit of each item in the bowls to create the marinade for the chicken thighs. We did other things while the chicken marinaded and was grilled. For dessert we had a scoop of lemongrass ice cream. It was good enough for me to try to find a recipe and break out the ice cream maker.


----------



## momasaurus

cremel said:


> Amazing mistikat!! How did you figure this out![emoji106][emoji106]


@mistikat has superpowers. Haven't you figured that out yet?


----------



## Mininana

etoupebirkin said:


> Oh here is a picture of the shells I collected.
> 
> Also, in the 7th picture of the first post there is a blue line on the gray building. That marks a high water line from a recent flood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527073




i wanted to thank you for your travelogue. So interesting and love the pictures, thank you so much for sharing. It is almost as if I were traveling with you!! I salivated while reading your food stories lol!! 
I read from my phone and sometimes it is a little bit hard to press like or quote, but wanted to let you know I appreciate it (now that I am on a proper computer)


----------



## cremel

periogirl28 said:


> You look sooo pretty! These colors absoutely suit you.



You are too sweet dear!![emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

For five shining minutes yesterday I was the thrilled owner of a Croc Lindy! But... upon further examination I discovered the bag was in pretty bad condition which wasn't disclosed. It was covered in sticky, gummy spots all over. I won't clutter up the thread about The Real Real and what they think is good condition, I wrote about it in the shopping section already and they took it back immediately despite their "Final Sale" policy. It's already with Fed Ex on it's way back. I'll add my final thoughts to the H Resellers thread when they've completed the refund.

Here's a pic of what might have been, I adored it and will now be haunted by it as it would have been the most amazing toss around exotic. I could cry thinking how nice it looked with my fur trimmed Burberry trench. It goes on the long term wish list for sure! After seeing the exotic possibility I'm not sure a leather Lindy would do it for me but I'm going to keep an open mind. It just wasn't meant to be this time.  So no birthday bag for me as of now, @dharma and @Pocketbook Pup have wisely reminded me that my Paris trip is just around the corner and you never know with H-maybe they'll surprise me at my local store before the end of the year.

I get to spend my birthday with my whole family so that's the best possible gift anyway!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> For five shining minutes yesterday I was the thrilled owner of a Croc Lindy! But... upon further examination I discovered the bag was in pretty bad condition which wasn't disclosed. It was covered in sticky, gummy spots all over. I won't clutter up the thread about The Real Real and what they think is good condition, I wrote about it in the shopping section already and they took it back immediately despite their "Final Sale" policy. It's already with Fed Ex on it's way back. I'll add my final thoughts to the H Resellers thread when they've completed the refund.
> 
> Here's a pic of what might have been, I adored it and will now be haunted by it as it would have been the most amazing toss around exotic. I could cry thinking how nice it looked with my fur trimmed Burberry trench. It goes on the long term wish list for sure! After seeing the exotic possibility I'm not sure a leather Lindy would do it for me but I'm going to keep an open mind. It just wasn't meant to be this time.  So no birthday bag for me as of now, @dharma and @Pocketbook Pup have wisely reminded me that my Paris trip is just around the corner and you never know with H-maybe they'll surprise me at my local store before the end of the year.
> 
> I get to spend my birthday with my whole family so that's the best possible gift anyway!
> View attachment 3528725



Ughhh. Painful. So very painful. I'm [emoji52] sorry


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> For five shining minutes yesterday I was the thrilled owner of a Croc Lindy! But... upon further examination I discovered the bag was in pretty bad condition which wasn't disclosed. It was covered in sticky, gummy spots all over. I won't clutter up the thread about The Real Real and what they think is good condition, I wrote about it in the shopping section already and they took it back immediately despite their "Final Sale" policy. It's already with Fed Ex on it's way back. I'll add my final thoughts to the H Resellers thread when they've completed the refund.
> 
> Here's a pic of what might have been, I adored it and will now be haunted by it as it would have been the most amazing toss around exotic. I could cry thinking how nice it looked with my fur trimmed Burberry trench. It goes on the long term wish list for sure! After seeing the exotic possibility I'm not sure a leather Lindy would do it for me but I'm going to keep an open mind. It just wasn't meant to be this time.  So no birthday bag for me as of now, @dharma and @Pocketbook Pup have wisely reminded me that my Paris trip is just around the corner and you never know with H-maybe they'll surprise me at my local store before the end of the year.
> 
> I get to spend my birthday with my whole family so that's the best possible gift anyway!
> View attachment 3528725


I'm sorry things didn't work out.  I'm sure you'll find a better exotic in time. Good luck.


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> For five shining minutes yesterday I was the thrilled owner of a Croc Lindy! But... upon further examination I discovered the bag was in pretty bad condition which wasn't disclosed. It was covered in sticky, gummy spots all over. I won't clutter up the thread about The Real Real and what they think is good condition, I wrote about it in the shopping section already and they took it back immediately despite their "Final Sale" policy. It's already with Fed Ex on it's way back. I'll add my final thoughts to the H Resellers thread when they've completed the refund.
> 
> Here's a pic of what might have been, I adored it and will now be haunted by it as it would have been the most amazing toss around exotic. I could cry thinking how nice it looked with my fur trimmed Burberry trench. It goes on the long term wish list for sure! After seeing the exotic possibility I'm not sure a leather Lindy would do it for me but I'm going to keep an open mind. It just wasn't meant to be this time.  So no birthday bag for me as of now, @dharma and @Pocketbook Pup have wisely reminded me that my Paris trip is just around the corner and you never know with H-maybe they'll surprise me at my local store before the end of the year.
> 
> I get to spend my birthday with my whole family so that's the best possible gift anyway!
> View attachment 3528725



Mrs O very sorry to hear that. I am sure a new and better bag will be there for you soon. 

I have not bought a single bag from a reseller so far(might explore more in the future tho), but wouldn't it be the least courtesy for the seller to cleanup the bag properly before selling? Had they done the cleanup they would probably notice the bad condition to be disclosed. 

Glad to hear your spending great time with family. Happy belated birthday Mrs O. [emoji257][emoji485][emoji512]


----------



## lanit

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> For five shining minutes yesterday I was the thrilled owner of a Croc Lindy! But... upon further examination I discovered the bag was in pretty bad condition which wasn't disclosed. It was covered in sticky, gummy spots all over. I won't clutter up the thread about The Real Real and what they think is good condition, I wrote about it in the shopping section already and they took it back immediately despite their "Final Sale" policy. It's already with Fed Ex on it's way back. I'll add my final thoughts to the H Resellers thread when they've completed the refund.
> 
> Here's a pic of what might have been, I adored it and will now be haunted by it as it would have been the most amazing toss around exotic. I could cry thinking how nice it looked with my fur trimmed Burberry trench. It goes on the long term wish list for sure! After seeing the exotic possibility I'm not sure a leather Lindy would do it for me but I'm going to keep an open mind. It just wasn't meant to be this time.  So no birthday bag for me as of now, @dharma and @Pocketbook Pup have wisely reminded me that my Paris trip is just around the corner and you never know with H-maybe they'll surprise me at my local store before the end of the year.
> 
> I get to spend my birthday with my whole family so that's the best possible gift anyway!
> View attachment 3528725



Oh dear, how very disappointing Mrs.O., especially since it might have been your dream bag. It looks gorgeous in the photo, but of course a sticky bag is not acceptable.

I've read some mixed reviews about RR.  Something similar happened to me; I had a little snag in my transaction on a preloved Kelly, through the Bay,  let the seller know that I liked the bag, but was disappointed that the condition was not as excellent as described. I let her know I was willing to take to H craftsman at our store to determine if and what the cost might be to repair or spa it. We came to an agreement of her refunding me for that service. I was torn, as she was quite willing to accept a return for full refund, and had waited a long time for the right leather, color and hardware combo.

Keeping fingers crossed another bag will grab your heart soon. And happiest belated birthday too.


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> I'm sorry things didn't work out.  I'm sure you'll find a better exotic in time. Good luck.



Thanks Madam, new exotics are not likely in my budget for a long time but I'm sure someday the right one will find me!



cremel said:


> Mrs O very sorry to hear that. I am sure a new and better bag will be there for you soon.
> 
> I have not bought a single bag from a reseller so far(might explore more in the future tho), but wouldn't it be the least courtesy for the seller to cleanup the bag properly before selling? Had they done the cleanup they would probably notice the bad condition to be disclosed.
> 
> Glad to hear your spending great time with family. Happy belated birthday Mrs O. [emoji257][emoji485][emoji512]



This was through The Real Real who consigns items. My guess is that the owner sent it to spa and they couldn't entirely clean it so it was sold. Just a theory but because of the original price of the bag, I'm sure whoever owned did try to get it cleaned. Why they didn't examine it closely or photograph the issues is beyond me but I'm glad they're taking care of the return. Resellers and reliable consignment places like Ann's Fabulous Finds are great and do a good job with photos and details in my opinion but I won't try this one again. 

Oh and my birthday is next weekend and my DH and I are flying to see family but thanks for the birthday wishes. We're going to local relatives for Thanksgiving. 



lanit said:


> Oh dear, how very disappointing Mrs.O., especially since it might have been your dream bag. It looks gorgeous in the photo, but of course a sticky bag is not acceptable.
> 
> I've read some mixed reviews about RR.  Something similar happened to me; I had a little snag in my transaction on a preloved Kelly, through the Bay,  let the seller know that I liked the bag, but was disappointed that the condition was not as excellent as described. I let her know I was willing to take to H craftsman at our store to determine if and what the cost might be to repair or spa it. We came to an agreement of her refunding me for that service. I was torn, as she was quite willing to accept a return for full refund, and had waited a long time for the right leather, color and hardware combo.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed another bag will grab your heart soon. And happiest belated birthday too.



Thanks Lanit, fortunately for me I have many dream bags-I'm still so new to H that I would be happy with lots of things. If it didn't have the sticky stuff, I would probably have loved it after a price reduction but the sticky stuff grosses me out. I'm sorry about your Kelly and I'm glad the seller took care of the spa fee. If this bag had checked all the boxes like yours I would have fought to find a way to keep it at a fair price but I don't think it could be saved and TRR charges a premium already.  Buying online is a gamble for sure and I won't take my chances with another final sale item again!


----------



## Genie27

Oh, that's too bad, MrsO. It was a lovely bag, but I'm wary of TheRealReal in that regard.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> For five shining minutes yesterday I was the thrilled owner of a Croc Lindy! But... upon further examination I discovered the bag was in pretty bad condition which wasn't disclosed. It was covered in sticky, gummy spots all over. I won't clutter up the thread about The Real Real and what they think is good condition, I wrote about it in the shopping section already and they took it back immediately despite their "Final Sale" policy. It's already with Fed Ex on it's way back. I'll add my final thoughts to the H Resellers thread when they've completed the refund.
> 
> Here's a pic of what might have been, I adored it and will now be haunted by it as it would have been the most amazing toss around exotic. I could cry thinking how nice it looked with my fur trimmed Burberry trench. It goes on the long term wish list for sure! After seeing the exotic possibility I'm not sure a leather Lindy would do it for me but I'm going to keep an open mind. It just wasn't meant to be this time.  So no birthday bag for me as of now, @dharma and @Pocketbook Pup have wisely reminded me that my Paris trip is just around the corner and you never know with H-maybe they'll surprise me at my local store before the end of the year.
> 
> I get to spend my birthday with my whole family so that's the best possible gift anyway!
> View attachment 3528725



Also sorry that it didn't work out.   I have to say that I love the idea of a "toss around exotic."  A few days ago I was stalking a bag that would have fit in that category.   It was a light beige croc drag bag in good condition.   DH and I were driving across country in a sparely populated area and had to plan to be at a destination that would have had decent cell coverage for a last minute bid.  Two bids at one minute before the end of the auction and 16 in the last minute.  Alas, someone else had a higher max bid than I did so it is not mine.  But I really get the concept of an exotic that is so reasonably priced that it can be used as a knock around.   

Totally agree with your sentiments about quality photos.   Good for you for making them accept it back.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Also sorry that it didn't work out.   I have to say that I love the idea of a "toss around exotic."  A few days ago I was stalking a bag that would have fit in that category.   It was a light beige croc drag bag in good condition.   DH and I were driving across country in a sparely populated area and had to plan to be at a destination that would have had decent cell coverage for a last minute bid.  Two bids at one minute before the end of the auction and 16 in the last minute.  Alas, someone else had a higher max bid than I did so it is not mine.  But I really get the concept of an exotic that is so reasonably priced that it can be used as a knock around.
> 
> Totally agree with your sentiments about quality photos.   Good for you for making them accept it back.



Sorry you missed out cordeliere. Disappointing Hermes news today. [emoji17]


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Thank you eagle! You are a professional on this topic. [emoji1][emoji8]
> 
> I was not aware that the dip would peel away some silver. I had soaked the two sets silver spoons/forks and other jewelry that were given to my toddler as baptism gifts! Thank you very much for this useful info.


*Cremel*, you're welcome.  In eroding the tarnish some silver comes with it.  I've never heard good things about dip including our own *gracekelly*.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> We used a little bit of each item in the bowls to create the marinade for the chicken thighs. We did other things while the chicken marinaded and was grilled. For dessert we had a scoop of lemongrass ice cream. It was good enough for me to try to find a recipe and break out the ice cream maker.


You guys are somethin'!  You guys are foodies who love to cook!   Even on vacations!


----------



## eagle1002us

Remember the hosiery (made by a famous maker) I got from Amazon and they smelled musty.  Today I got a package of several pair, full price, by the maker.  Musty.   Not a huge musty but enough.  And Nordies sent the wrong dress and I can tell from the label on the bag I'll have a hard time getting the error corrected.   First world problems.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks Madam, new exotics are not likely in my budget for a long time but I'm sure someday the right one will find me!
> 
> 
> 
> This was through The Real Real who consigns items. My guess is that the owner sent it to spa and they couldn't entirely clean it so it was sold. Just a theory but because of the original price of the bag, I'm sure whoever owned did try to get it cleaned. Why they didn't examine it closely or photograph the issues is beyond me but I'm glad they're taking care of the return. Resellers and reliable consignment places like Ann's Fabulous Finds are great and do a good job with photos and details in my opinion but I won't try this one again.
> 
> Oh and my birthday is next weekend and my DH and I are flying to see family but thanks for the birthday wishes. We're going to local relatives for Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lanit, fortunately for me I have many dream bags-I'm still so new to H that I would be happy with lots of things. If it didn't have the sticky stuff, I would probably have loved it after a price reduction but the sticky stuff grosses me out. I'm sorry about your Kelly and I'm glad the seller took care of the spa fee. If this bag had checked all the boxes like yours I would have fought to find a way to keep it at a fair price but I don't think it could be saved and TRR charges a premium already.  Buying online is a gamble for sure and I won't take my chances with another final sale item again!


A pretty bag covered with sticky glue.  Who does that???  Thankfully you stepped up to the plate and called TRR on it.   What if someone got this as an Xmas present?  You returned the bag right away but the lapse of time before a Xmas gift was given might give a squirrely seller an excuse to dodge a refund.   Which is not to minimize the hassle and disappointment you went thru.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry you missed out cordeliere. Disappointing Hermes news today. [emoji17]



Actually it was not particularly disappointing because it was not something I had wanted for an extended period of time.  Just a fortuitous offering that was meant for someone else.   I consider it to be sort of a positive experience in sort of a weird way.   Last spring I was really frustrated cause I couldn't find anything I was looking for.   But now I am more philosophical about it.  I am noticing that bags I really wanted and didn't get because they weren't perfect for me in some way actually do come around again.  Sometimes the second time is actually better and sometimes by the second time I have lost interest.  So it is all good.  

And besides now I have a new concept for a bag--the knock around exotic.  Interesting and low worries.

And besides #2,  you have had enough Hermes good news to nourish all our souls for a while.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Actually it was not particularly disappointing because it was not something I had wanted for an extended period of time.  Just a fortuitous offering that was meant for someone else.   I consider it to be sort of a positive experience in sort of a weird way.   Last spring I was really frustrated cause I couldn't find anything I was looking for.   But now I am more philosophical about it.  I am noticing that bags I really wanted and didn't get because they weren't perfect for me in some way actually do come around again.  Sometimes the second time is actually better and sometimes by the second time I have lost interest.  So it is all good.
> 
> And besides now I have a new concept for a bag--the knock around exotic.  Interesting and low worries.
> 
> And besides #2,  you have had enough Hermes good news to nourish all our souls for a while.



Oh you are sweet. But time to spread the good news around. Here's wishing everyone good Hermes luck over the holidays.


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> For five shining minutes yesterday I was the thrilled owner of a Croc Lindy! But... upon further examination I discovered the bag was in pretty bad condition which wasn't disclosed. It was covered in sticky, gummy spots all over. I won't clutter up the thread about The Real Real and what they think is good condition, I wrote about it in the shopping section already and they took it back immediately despite their "Final Sale" policy. It's already with Fed Ex on it's way back. I'll add my final thoughts to the H Resellers thread when they've completed the refund.
> 
> Here's a pic of what might have been, I adored it and will now be haunted by it as it would have been the most amazing toss around exotic. I could cry thinking how nice it looked with my fur trimmed Burberry trench. It goes on the long term wish list for sure! After seeing the exotic possibility I'm not sure a leather Lindy would do it for me but I'm going to keep an open mind. It just wasn't meant to be this time.  So no birthday bag for me as of now, @dharma and @Pocketbook Pup have wisely reminded me that my Paris trip is just around the corner and you never know with H-maybe they'll surprise me at my local store before the end of the year.
> 
> I get to spend my birthday with my whole family so that's the best possible gift anyway!
> View attachment 3528725



You did the right thing about this Lindy. If it had sticky spots on it, return it. 
Wait for the right bag for you. I did, literally for years. I bought a 22 cm matte Alezan Croc SO Kelly which I love. But the croc birkin itch would not stop. I realized I would not be happy till I got one. But I did not want to spend the $60+K on one new at the store. So I kept looking and looking and looking. Then I found HER!

.I have not had the time to reveal this,  but in September I found my dream exotic, a 35 cm Shiny Miel Croc Birkin with brushed palladium hardware from 2004. I got to see her in real life before I committed to the purchase. I sold some things to get her and she arrived the week before I went to Vietnam. 

DH said the bag reminded her of a vintage Bentley, so Bentley is her name.  I also found a Miel Jige shortly afterwards — "Mini Miel." I guess when it rains, it pours. So here is Bentley and Mini Miel.

She is in great shape, but not new, which makes her not so precious. I am having so much fun using her.

So now I am mostly set in my bag collection. I might swap out one or two, but I am largely DONE!


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> This was through The Real Real who consigns items. My guess is that the owner sent it to spa and they couldn't entirely clean it so it was sold. Just a theory but because of the original price of the bag, I'm sure whoever owned did try to get it cleaned.
> 
> If it didn't have the sticky stuff, I would probably have loved it after a price reduction but the sticky stuff grosses me out. I'm sorry about your Kelly and I'm glad the seller took care of the spa fee. If this bag had checked all the boxes like yours I would have fought to find a way to keep it at a fair price but I don't think it could be saved and TRR charges a premium already.  Buying online is a gamble for sure and I won't take my chances with another final sale item again!



Any ideas what the sticky stuff was?  How does someone get sticky stuff on their bag that can't be gotten off?  I thought the Hermes spa people had superpowers.   

Good lesson for all of us not to gamble on final sales.


----------



## Cordeliere

etoupebirkin said:


> .I have not had the time to reveal this,  but in September I found my dream exotic, a 35 cm Shiny Miel Croc Birkin with brushed palladium hardware from 2004. I got to see her in real life before I committed to the purchase. I sold some things to get her and she arrived the week before I went to Vietnam.
> DH said the bag reminded her of a vintage Bentley, so Bentley is her name.  I also found a Miel Jige shortly afterwards — "Mini Miel." I guess when it rains, it pours. So here is Bentley and Mini Miel.  She is in great shape, but not new, which makes her not so precious. I am having so much fun using her.
> View attachment 3528977
> View attachment 3528978
> View attachment 3528979
> View attachment 3528980
> View attachment 3528981



What personality!!!!!    She was definitely worth the wait.   Congrats!!!   And good choice of name.


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> For five shining minutes yesterday I was the thrilled owner of a Croc Lindy! But... upon further examination I discovered the bag was in pretty bad condition which wasn't disclosed. It was covered in sticky, gummy spots all over. I won't clutter up the thread about The Real Real and what they think is good condition, I wrote about it in the shopping section already and they took it back immediately despite their "Final Sale" policy. It's already with Fed Ex on it's way back. I'll add my final thoughts to the H Resellers thread when they've completed the refund.
> 
> Here's a pic of what might have been, I adored it and will now be haunted by it as it would have been the most amazing toss around exotic. I could cry thinking how nice it looked with my fur trimmed Burberry trench. It goes on the long term wish list for sure! After seeing the exotic possibility I'm not sure a leather Lindy would do it for me but I'm going to keep an open mind. It just wasn't meant to be this time.  So no birthday bag for me as of now, @dharma and @Pocketbook Pup have wisely reminded me that my Paris trip is just around the corner and you never know with H-maybe they'll surprise me at my local store before the end of the year.
> 
> I get to spend my birthday with my whole family so that's the best possible gift anyway!
> View attachment 3528725


Ugh, definite bummer. What a potentially beautiful bag. I also feel bad for the artisan that labored over it. What the heck could that sticky stuff have been??!  I'm so happy to see that you had no problems with the return and I know the right one will come along. I totally agree with @Cordeliere , good things come and go and come back again..... It's ultimately just stuff, and stuff is always there waiting to be found. 

Cordie, I'm sorry you didn't win the auction but it sure sounds exciting! Also happy to see you've already centered yourself and await a new bag opportunity. You have such amazing taste in vintage, I can't wait to see what you find!


----------



## dharma

etoupebirkin said:


> You did the right thing about this Lindy. If it had sticky spots on it, return it.
> Wait for the right bag for you. I did, literally for years. I bought a 22 cm matte Alezan Croc SO Kelly which I love. But the croc birkin itch would not stop. I realized I would not be happy till I got one. But I did not want to spend the $60+K on one new at the store. So I kept looking and looking and looking. Then I found HER!
> 
> .I have not had the time to reveal this,  but in September I found my dream exotic, a 35 cm Shiny Miel Croc Birkin with brushed palladium hardware from 2004. I got to see her in real life before I committed to the purchase. I sold some things to get her and she arrived the week before I went to Vietnam.
> 
> DH said the bag reminded her of a vintage Bentley, so Bentley is her name.  I also found a Miel Jige shortly afterwards — "Mini Miel." I guess when it rains, it pours. So here is Bentley and Mini Miel.
> 
> She is in great shape, but not new, which makes her not so precious. I am having so much fun using her.
> 
> So now I am mostly set in my bag collection. I might swap out one or two, but I am largely DONE!
> 
> View attachment 3528977
> View attachment 3528978
> View attachment 3528979
> View attachment 3528980
> View attachment 3528981


Wow!  Soooooo beeeeuuuuutifuuuuuulllll! I have always loved Meil! With brushed hardware it's even better! Many many congrats! You must feel so incredibly happy when you look at this lovely lovely bag! Congrats at reaching the point of bag satisfaction! Xo

And your travel log has been fabulous. It's been a rough week around the dharma house but every evening I escape to Vietnam with you. The market and temple pictures are the best! Thank you for the journey!


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> You did the right thing about this Lindy. If it had sticky spots on it, return it.
> Wait for the right bag for you. I did, literally for years. I bought a 22 cm matte Alezan Croc SO Kelly which I love. But the croc birkin itch would not stop. I realized I would not be happy till I got one. But I did not want to spend the $60+K on one new at the store. So I kept looking and looking and looking. Then I found HER!
> 
> .I have not had the time to reveal this,  but in September I found my dream exotic, a 35 cm Shiny Miel Croc Birkin with brushed palladium hardware from 2004. I got to see her in real life before I committed to the purchase. I sold some things to get her and she arrived the week before I went to Vietnam.
> 
> DH said the bag reminded her of a vintage Bentley, so Bentley is her name.  I also found a Miel Jige shortly afterwards — "Mini Miel." I guess when it rains, it pours. So here is Bentley and Mini Miel.
> 
> She is in great shape, but not new, which makes her not so precious. I am having so much fun using her.
> 
> So now I am mostly set in my bag collection. I might swap out one or two, but I am largely DONE!
> 
> View attachment 3528977
> View attachment 3528978
> View attachment 3528979
> View attachment 3528980
> View attachment 3528981



Major congratulations EB, she's gorgeous. and I love Mini Miel.  Definitely makes me look forward to the day I find my meant to be exotic, whenever that is.  Though it'll be difficult to pace myself after getting a brief glimpse. Thanks for revealing Bentley here!


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> Any ideas what the sticky stuff was?  How does someone get sticky stuff on their bag that can't be gotten off?  I thought the Hermes spa people had superpowers.
> 
> Good lesson for all of us not to gamble on final sales.





dharma said:


> Ugh, definite bummer. What a potentially beautiful bag. I also feel bad for the artisan that labored over it. What the heck could that sticky stuff have been??!  I'm so happy to see that you had no problems with the return and I know the right one will come along. I totally agree with @Cordeliere , good things come and go and come back again..... It's ultimately just stuff, and stuff is always there waiting to be found.
> 
> Cordie, I'm sorry you didn't win the auction but it sure sounds exciting! Also happy to see you've already centered yourself and await a new bag opportunity. You have such amazing taste in vintage, I can't wait to see what you find!



Thanks to everyone for the commiseration, I should clarify that I'm not super upset. It was just a bummer to only have that great feeling for a few minutes. I'm mostly relieved they took it back!

As to what it is, I have no idea. I'm attaching a pic of one of the spots and you can see faint spatter marks around (it's like a crime scene) I don't know what it is, could be food or paint/glue. I don't think H artisans are miracle workers and because the skin is matte, I'm not sure how you would clean this.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the commiseration, I should clarify that I'm not super upset. It was just a bummer to only have that great feeling for a few minutes. I'm mostly relieved they took it back!
> 
> As to what it is, I have no idea. I'm attaching a pic of one of the spots and you can see faint spatter marks around (it's like a crime scene) I don't know what it is, could be food or paint/glue. I don't think H artisans are miracle workers and because the skin is matte, I'm not sure how you would clean this.
> View attachment 3529059



Why can't sellers post pictures this sharp and detailed.


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> You did the right thing about this Lindy. If it had sticky spots on it, return it.
> Wait for the right bag for you. I did, literally for years. I bought a 22 cm matte Alezan Croc SO Kelly which I love. But the croc birkin itch would not stop. I realized I would not be happy till I got one. But I did not want to spend the $60+K on one new at the store. So I kept looking and looking and looking. Then I found HER!
> 
> .I have not had the time to reveal this,  but in September I found my dream exotic, a 35 cm Shiny Miel Croc Birkin with brushed palladium hardware from 2004. I got to see her in real life before I committed to the purchase. I sold some things to get her and she arrived the week before I went to Vietnam.
> 
> DH said the bag reminded her of a vintage Bentley, so Bentley is her name.  I also found a Miel Jige shortly afterwards — "Mini Miel." I guess when it rains, it pours. So here is Bentley and Mini Miel.
> 
> She is in great shape, but not new, which makes her not so precious. I am having so much fun using her.
> 
> So now I am mostly set in my bag collection. I might swap out one or two, but I am largely DONE!
> 
> View attachment 3528977
> View attachment 3528978
> View attachment 3528979
> View attachment 3528980
> View attachment 3528981



Congratulations. What a stunning pair! It is so hard to wait for the right bag to come along, but I am glad you were so nicely rewarded for your patience.


----------



## Mindi B

Cordeliere said:


> Why can't sellers post pictures this sharp and detailed.



'Cus then many of their bags wouldn't sell.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> 'Cus then many of their bags wouldn't sell.



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

etoupebirkin said:


> You did the right thing about this Lindy. If it had sticky spots on it, return it.
> Wait for the right bag for you. I did, literally for years. I bought a 22 cm matte Alezan Croc SO Kelly which I love. But the croc birkin itch would not stop. I realized I would not be happy till I got one. But I did not want to spend the $60+K on one new at the store. So I kept looking and looking and looking. Then I found HER!
> 
> .I have not had the time to reveal this,  but in September I found my dream exotic, a 35 cm Shiny Miel Croc Birkin with brushed palladium hardware from 2004. I got to see her in real life before I committed to the purchase. I sold some things to get her and she arrived the week before I went to Vietnam.
> 
> DH said the bag reminded her of a vintage Bentley, so Bentley is her name.  I also found a Miel Jige shortly afterwards — "Mini Miel." I guess when it rains, it pours. So here is Bentley and Mini Miel.
> 
> She is in great shape, but not new, which makes her not so precious. I am having so much fun using her.
> 
> So now I am mostly set in my bag collection. I might swap out one or two, but I am largely DONE!
> 
> View attachment 3528977
> View attachment 3528978
> View attachment 3528979
> View attachment 3528980
> View attachment 3528981



Gorgeous EB! Congratulations!

Mrs Owen that does look odd. I wonder what it was. Oh well no matter.

Realreal sells things under value and takes a big commission so I think people sell things through that site that they know they would have trouble selling on their own. At least they took it back. Their photos do stink. And they photoshop a photo onto a mannequin to show scale so don't trust that either.


----------



## mistikat

eagle1002us said:


> *Cremel*, you're welcome.  In eroding the tarnish some silver comes with it.  I've never heard good things about dip including our own *gracekelly*.



Using silver dip shouldn't be an issue unless the piece is very fragile or historically significant (engraving, repousse work, or a desired patina that would be eliminated with significant cleaning). In fact, Hermes uses Connoisseur dip to clean their own silver. For the occasional cleaning of a couple of times  a year, there should be nothing wrong with using a dip where the piece may be too intricate to clean with a polishing cloth (which also removes a tiny amount of silver through abrasion), like a chain or heavily engraved piece.


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> Using silver dip shouldn't be an issue unless the piece is very fragile or historically significant (engraving, repousse work, or a desired patina that would be eliminated with significant cleaning). In fact, Hermes uses Connoisseur dip to clean their own silver. For the occasional cleaning of a couple of times  a year, there should be nothing wrong with using a dip where the piece may be too intricate to clean with a polishing cloth (which also removes a tiny amount of silver through abrasion), like a chain or heavily engraved piece.


I have this dip and to be honest, I did not like what it did to the jewelry I dipped into it and thought it was too harsh.  If Hermes uses it on a piece then they are responsible for what happens so let them use it and stand behind the piece.   Fortunately for me, the H silver has not really tarnished and if I want to brighten it up, the polishing cloth does the trick.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I have this dip and to be honest, I did not like what it did to the jewelry I dipped into it and thought it was too harsh.  If Hermes uses it on a piece then they are responsible for what happens so let them use it and stand behind the piece.   Fortunately for me, the H silver has not really tarnished and if I want to brighten it up, the polishing cloth does the trick.


Interestingly, my H silver doesn't seem to collect tarnish either.   So I use the polishing cloth on it.  I don't think the silver is rhodium-plated but who knows.   (well, I'm sure someone here does    I did get the scratches polished out by a jeweler after wearing some of the pieces well over 5 years.  That really made them look nice (and new).   I couldn't say those scratches contributed to a soft patina as an antique dealer might say.   I much prefer the brilliant mirror-like finish.  I am not even sure what such a patina might look like.   If anyone has a pix of an item that has a patina from scratches and use, I'd be happy to see it.  Most cases of so-called "patina" I've seen are an accumulation of tarnish and dirt which to me is kind of distasteful.


----------



## LaenaLovely

etoupebirkin said:


> You did the right thing about this Lindy. If it had sticky spots on it, return it.
> Wait for the right bag for you. I did, literally for years. I bought a 22 cm matte Alezan Croc SO Kelly which I love. But the croc birkin itch would not stop. I realized I would not be happy till I got one. But I did not want to spend the $60+K on one new at the store. So I kept looking and looking and looking. Then I found HER!
> 
> .I have not had the time to reveal this,  but in September I found my dream exotic, a 35 cm Shiny Miel Croc Birkin with brushed palladium hardware from 2004. I got to see her in real life before I committed to the purchase. I sold some things to get her and she arrived the week before I went to Vietnam.
> 
> DH said the bag reminded her of a vintage Bentley, so Bentley is her name.  I also found a Miel Jige shortly afterwards — "Mini Miel." I guess when it rains, it pours. So here is Bentley and Mini Miel.
> 
> She is in great shape, but not new, which makes her not so precious. I am having so much fun using her.
> 
> So now I am mostly set in my bag collection. I might swap out one or two, but I am largely DONE!
> 
> View attachment 3528977
> View attachment 3528978
> View attachment 3528979
> View attachment 3528980
> View attachment 3528981



Breathtaking! Worth the wait I'm sure!  (Also love the Mackenzie child's pillow in the back)


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> Interestingly, my H silver doesn't seem to collect tarnish either.   So I use the polishing cloth on it.  I don't think the silver is rhodium-plated but who knows.   (well, I'm sure someone here does    I did get the scratches polished out by a jeweler after wearing some of the pieces well over 5 years.  That really made them look nice (and new).   I couldn't say those scratches contributed to a soft patina as an antique dealer might say.   I much prefer the brilliant mirror-like finish.  I am not even sure what such a patina might look like.   If anyone has a pix of an item that has a patina from scratches and use, I'd be happy to see it.  Most cases of so-called "patina" I've seen are an accumulation of tarnish and dirt which to me is kind of distasteful.



My Hermes silver has not tarnished or developed a patina at all. As I said, I am careful wearing and storing it. My Tiffany pieces, for example my atlas bracelets, have developed a patina. There is no tarnish because I store them the same way but they get small micro scratches that add up over time and take away the luster a bit. At some point I might look into having them professionally polished. I can definitely tell the difference in the way Hermes versus Tiffany ages. Hermes keeps its luster much better.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My Hermes silver has not tarnished or developed a patina at all. As I said, I am careful wearing and storing it. My Tiffany pieces, for example my atlas bracelets, have developed a patina. There is no tarnish because I store them the same way but they get small micro scratches that add up over time and take away the luster a bit. At some point I might look into having them professionally polished. I can definitely tell the difference in the way Hermes versus Tiffany ages. Hermes keeps its luster much better.


It's possible that H silver is, say, 970 as opposed to 925.   I would think it would be marked that if it was.  However, the less copper in the silver alloy the less it tarnishes.  An woman who came from SE Asia told me her silver never tarnished because it was so pure.   Hey *Etoupe Birkin*, did you see any silver jewelry when you were in Nam?   What did you think of it?  I have some books on ethnic jewelry, basically silver jewelry, and some of that stuff is really beautiful. (I collect books with pix of fashion and jewelry).


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> Interestingly, my H silver doesn't seem to collect tarnish either.   So I use the polishing cloth on it.  I don't think the silver is rhodium-plated but who knows.   (well, I'm sure someone here does    I did get the scratches polished out by a jeweler after wearing some of the pieces well over 5 years.  That really made them look nice (and new).   I couldn't say those scratches contributed to a soft patina as an antique dealer might say.   I much prefer the brilliant mirror-like finish.  I am not even sure what such a patina might look like.   If anyone has a pix of an item that has a patina from scratches and use, I'd be happy to see it.  Most cases of so-called "patina" I've seen are an accumulation of tarnish and dirt which to me is kind of distasteful.



As I have previously stated on other threads, I am a huge fan of H silver.  I love the silky feel of it on the skin and the particular shine and glow that it possesses  .  I have worn my chaine d'ancre bracelet quite a lot and I have yet to detect any real scratches on it.  I have paired it with other bracelets and don't see any damage to it from that at all.  I run the polishing cloth over it about 1-2 X a year when I am polishing everything silver.  I wouldn't say that it really needs it, but I figure I might as well do it when in the polish mode.  I keep it all stored in their H boxes and don't do anything extra.  My necklaces have also remained pristine as have my rings and earrings.  Love it all!

*PbP,* if my MIL's silver brooch is anything to go by, I would say the Tiffany silver is totally different and does tarnish much more easily.  I have Kieselstein-Cord silver pieces too and they do pretty well, but not as well as Hermes.


----------



## eagle1002us

H silver has gotten me interested in Scandinavian silver.  There is more than a whiff of Georg Jensen and others Scandinavian silver artists.  Behold, exhibits A and B:


----------



## EmileH

Who is the current Hermes jewelry designer? I forget.


----------



## eagle1002us

These H bracelets look  very Scandinavian or modernist to me:







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Who is the current Hermes jewelry designer? I forget.


Pierre Hardy.   He has done some stunners.  I am looking on the web for his gold spiral bracelet which was from, oh, maybe a decade ago.  There was an article in Paris Vogue on him a few years back (scrap-booked) and it showed the spiral bracelet.  He also designs purses, shoes and jewelry under his own label.


----------



## eagle1002us

To the left is a variation of his spiral bracelet -- it's got graduated enlarged links where the original version had links all the same size.   I saw the original at Madison and it was TDF.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> To the left is a variation of his spiral bracelet -- it's got graduated enlarged links where the original version had links all the same size.   I saw the original at Madison and it was TDF.



Very cool! Ok I thought that was who they said was the designer. Did you see the new cage/ lattice like pieces? They are very different and pretty.


----------



## JolieS

gracekelly said:


> I have this dip and to be honest, I did not like what it did to the jewelry I dipped into it and thought it was too harsh.  If Hermes uses it on a piece then they are responsible for what happens so let them use it and stand behind the piece.   Fortunately for me, the H silver has not really tarnished and if I want to brighten it up, the polishing cloth does the trick.


Maybe I can shed some light on cleaning and care of silver. For the most authoritative advice on cleaning, please visit a site recommended by the Society of American Silversmiths: www.hermansilver.com Look under the Silver Care tab. The information is provided by Jeffrey Herman who polishes and restores silver for all the major American museums and private collectors. If you follow Herman's suggestions, you'll get good results. Silver dip tarnish removers should NEVER be used, as they continue to eat away at the silver, are dangerous for the environment, and hazardous to your health. If you have your silver "professionally polished," make sure that the work is done by hand and not by using a buffing wheel, as the wheel is way too abrasive. 
Since 1972 French silver is 925 standard (sterling grade) as decreed by European norms. From the 14th century until 1972,  French silver was 950 standard (higher than sterling). Pure silver is not suitable for jewellery as it would be too soft. Tarnishing is not a function of how pure silver is, but rather is due to environmental factors.
Your H silver jewellery will be hallmarked with a Minerva head facing right and a maker's mark in a lozenge shape. These marks can be seen with a 10X loupe. 
Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## EmileH

JolieS said:


> Maybe I can shed some light on cleaning and care of silver. For the most authoritative advice on cleaning, please visit a site recommended by the Society of American Silversmiths: www.hermansilver.com Look under the Silver Care tab. The information is provided by Jeffrey Herman who polishes and restores silver for all the major American museums and private collectors. If you follow Herman's suggestions, you'll get good results. Silver dip tarnish removers should NEVER be used, as they continue to eat away at the silver, are dangerous for the environment, and hazardous to your health. If you have your silver "professionally polished," make sure that the work is done by hand and not by using a buffing wheel, as the wheel is way too abrasive.
> Since 1972 French silver is 925 standard (sterling grade) as decreed by European norms. From the 14th century until 1972,  French silver was 950 standard (higher than sterling). Pure silver is not suitable for jewellery as it would be too soft. Tarnishing is not a function of how pure silver is, but rather is due to environmental factors.
> Your H silver jewellery will be hallmarked with a Minerva head facing right and a maker's mark in a lozenge shape. These marks can be seen with a 10X loupe.
> Hope this helps a bit.



Wow! Thanks!


----------



## JolieS

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow! Thanks!


My pleasure to help. It just so happens that in addition to H, silver is another passion.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> H silver has gotten me interested in Scandinavian silver.  There is more than a whiff of Georg Jensen and others Scandinavian silver artists.  Behold, exhibits A and B:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529769


I have this exact H bracelet and i love it.  I love the hinge and I like to pair it with my chaine d'ancre.


----------



## gracekelly

JolieS said:


> Maybe I can shed some light on cleaning and care of silver. For the most authoritative advice on cleaning, please visit a site recommended by the Society of American Silversmiths: www.hermansilver.com Look under the Silver Care tab. The information is provided by Jeffrey Herman who polishes and restores silver for all the major American museums and private collectors. If you follow Herman's suggestions, you'll get good results. Silver dip tarnish removers should NEVER be used, as they continue to eat away at the silver, are dangerous for the environment, and hazardous to your health. If you have your silver "professionally polished," make sure that the work is done by hand and not by using a buffing wheel, as the wheel is way too abrasive.
> Since 1972 French silver is 925 standard (sterling grade) as decreed by European norms. From the 14th century until 1972,  French silver was 950 standard (higher than sterling). Pure silver is not suitable for jewellery as it would be too soft. Tarnishing is not a function of how pure silver is, but rather is due to environmental factors.
> Your H silver jewellery will be hallmarked with a Minerva head facing right and a maker's mark in a lozenge shape. These marks can be seen with a 10X loupe.
> Hope this helps a bit.


Great info. Thanks!


----------



## lulilu

EB,  your new exotics are beautiful -- miele has always been one of my favorites.  What wonderful finds.


----------



## ms piggy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Who is the current Hermes jewelry designer? I forget.



Pierre Hardy. He has been designing shoes and jewellery for the house of H since 2001. Am a big fan. 

https://www.businessoffashion.com/articles/news-analysis/hermes-takes-stake-in-pierre-hardy


----------



## EmileH

ms piggy said:


> Pierre Hardy. He has been designing shoes and jewellery for the house of H since 2001. Am a big fan.
> 
> https://www.businessoffashion.com/articles/news-analysis/hermes-takes-stake-in-pierre-hardy



Thanks. I thought I remembered that but I was confused because of the shoe designs too.


----------



## cremel

etoupebirkin said:


> You did the right thing about this Lindy. If it had sticky spots on it, return it.
> Wait for the right bag for you. I did, literally for years. I bought a 22 cm matte Alezan Croc SO Kelly which I love. But the croc birkin itch would not stop. I realized I would not be happy till I got one. But I did not want to spend the $60+K on one new at the store. So I kept looking and looking and looking. Then I found HER!
> 
> .I have not had the time to reveal this,  but in September I found my dream exotic, a 35 cm Shiny Miel Croc Birkin with brushed palladium hardware from 2004. I got to see her in real life before I committed to the purchase. I sold some things to get her and she arrived the week before I went to Vietnam.
> 
> DH said the bag reminded her of a vintage Bentley, so Bentley is her name.  I also found a Miel Jige shortly afterwards — "Mini Miel." I guess when it rains, it pours. So here is Bentley and Mini Miel.
> 
> She is in great shape, but not new, which makes her not so precious. I am having so much fun using her.
> 
> So now I am mostly set in my bag collection. I might swap out one or two, but I am largely DONE!
> 
> View attachment 3528977
> View attachment 3528978
> View attachment 3528979
> View attachment 3528980
> View attachment 3528981



What a great pair!! Excellent findings Etoupe!congrats! I love the color. This should be a versatile color that could go with lots of outfits, casual or business ... [emoji173]️[emoji106]


----------



## cremel

JolieS said:


> Maybe I can shed some light on cleaning and care of silver. For the most authoritative advice on cleaning, please visit a site recommended by the Society of American Silversmiths: www.hermansilver.com Look under the Silver Care tab. The information is provided by Jeffrey Herman who polishes and restores silver for all the major American museums and private collectors. If you follow Herman's suggestions, you'll get good results. Silver dip tarnish removers should NEVER be used, as they continue to eat away at the silver, are dangerous for the environment, and hazardous to your health. If you have your silver "professionally polished," make sure that the work is done by hand and not by using a buffing wheel, as the wheel is way too abrasive.
> Since 1972 French silver is 925 standard (sterling grade) as decreed by European norms. From the 14th century until 1972,  French silver was 950 standard (higher than sterling). Pure silver is not suitable for jewellery as it would be too soft. Tarnishing is not a function of how pure silver is, but rather is due to environmental factors.
> Your H silver jewellery will be hallmarked with a Minerva head facing right and a maker's mark in a lozenge shape. These marks can be seen with a 10X loupe.
> Hope this helps a bit.



Thank you !

Thank you Etoupe Gracekelly Mistikat and all for the silver clean tips!!!


----------



## tabbi001

eagle1002us said:


> To the left is a variation of his spiral bracelet -- it's got graduated enlarged links where the original version had links all the same size.   I saw the original at Madison and it was TDF.


Wow those are beautiful!!!



JolieS said:


> Maybe I can shed some light on cleaning and care of silver. For the most authoritative advice on cleaning, please visit a site recommended by the Society of American Silversmiths: www.hermansilver.com Look under the Silver Care tab. The information is provided by Jeffrey Herman who polishes and restores silver for all the major American museums and private collectors. If you follow Herman's suggestions, you'll get good results. Silver dip tarnish removers should NEVER be used, as they continue to eat away at the silver, are dangerous for the environment, and hazardous to your health. If you have your silver "professionally polished," make sure that the work is done by hand and not by using a buffing wheel, as the wheel is way too abrasive.
> Since 1972 French silver is 925 standard (sterling grade) as decreed by European norms. From the 14th century until 1972,  French silver was 950 standard (higher than sterling). Pure silver is not suitable for jewellery as it would be too soft. Tarnishing is not a function of how pure silver is, but rather is due to environmental factors.
> Your H silver jewellery will be hallmarked with a Minerva head facing right and a maker's mark in a lozenge shape. These marks can be seen with a 10X loupe.
> Hope this helps a bit.


Thanks for the silver cleaning tips!


----------



## tabbi001

Speaking of silver... my SA just called me to say the she has my silver necklace already! For a second there I thought she has THE BAG for me 

Anyway here's a pic from the store. I will pick it up tomorrow in between surgeries


----------



## etoupebirkin

lulilu said:


> EB,  your new exotics are beautiful -- miele has always been one of my favorites.  What wonderful finds.


I am really enjoying using Bentley, she is in wonderful shape and used just enough so that it's not precious. 
I have to give a shout out to Rachel White at Jemznjewels. I bought my exotic SO Kelly from her about 18 months ago, so I was a known customer — and she allowed me to stop by and see the bag IRL. She was very flexible with a payment plan. I put a deposit on the bag and gave her two Verdura pieces and a Dior bag to sell. They all sold within a month for good prices. I also sold a couple of other pieces elsewhere and Bentley came to home to me.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very cool! Ok I thought that was who they said was the designer. Did you see the new cage/ lattice like pieces? They are very different and pretty.


Yes I did.  Nice for summer  and what I've seen on-line is not too expensive.


----------



## eagle1002us

JolieS said:


> Maybe I can shed some light on cleaning and care of silver. For the most authoritative advice on cleaning, please visit a site recommended by the Society of American Silversmiths: www.hermansilver.com Look under the Silver Care tab. The information is provided by Jeffrey Herman who polishes and restores silver for all the major American museums and private collectors. If you follow Herman's suggestions, you'll get good results. Silver dip tarnish removers should NEVER be used, as they continue to eat away at the silver, are dangerous for the environment, and hazardous to your health. If you have your silver "professionally polished," make sure that the work is done by hand and not by using a buffing wheel, as the wheel is way too abrasive.
> Since 1972 French silver is 925 standard (sterling grade) as decreed by European norms. From the 14th century until 1972,  French silver was 950 standard (higher than sterling). Pure silver is not suitable for jewellery as it would be too soft. Tarnishing is not a function of how pure silver is, but rather is due to environmental factors.
> Your H silver jewellery will be hallmarked with a Minerva head facing right and a maker's mark in a lozenge shape. These marks can be seen with a 10X loupe.
> Hope this helps a bit.


Thank you for this, JolieS.  The pieces I got polished were chunky, fortunately.  Polishing by hand certainly sounds like a useful, conservative approach.  However, I am quite certain in the interests of the jeweler's efficiency he used a wheel to polish my silver.  But it's not a technique I'll have done frequently.   It's hard finding people who will work with silver.   The mall-based place that did good work created an extra panel in a non-H bracelet for me, which I'd been lax about getting done.  Then, the next month they went out of business.   So I have been going to the local guy but I haven't asked for anything special to be done.  

 I wonder if H would polish things by hand or machine or use dip.   I think they would because so many processes these days are about production, production, production.  But maybe not.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> I am really enjoying using Bentley, she is in wonderful shape and used just enough so that it's not precious.
> I have to give a shout out to Rachel White at Jemznjewels. I bought my exotic SO Kelly from her about 18 months ago, so I was a known customer — and she allowed me to stop by and see the bag IRL. She was very flexible with a payment plan. I put a deposit on the bag and gave her two Verdura pieces and a Dior bag to sell. They all sold within a month for good prices. I also sold a couple of other pieces elsewhere and Bentley came to home to me.


Isn't it amazing how when something wonderful comes along it suddenly becomes much easier to sell off a few things than it would have been before the "something wonderful."  Besides, your Verdura can always be reordered (I'm guessing) if you miss it too much.  Not so simple a process to get an exotic SO'd.  The bags you got are stunning.


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> Speaking of silver... my SA just called me to say the she has my silver necklace already! For a second there I thought she has THE BAG for me
> 
> Anyway here's a pic from the store. I will pick it up tomorrow in between surgeries



Congrats Tabbi. This necklace is beautiful. I like this version best. It's very versatile.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> Yes I did.  Nice for summer  and what I've seen on-line is not too expensive.



The silver pieces are beautiful and affordable. I saw some of the gold piece at fsh. They were stunning and probably not so affordable. [emoji23]


----------



## JolieS

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you for this, JolieS.  The pieces I got polished were chunky, fortunately.  Polishing by hand certainly sounds like a useful, conservative approach.  However, I am quite certain in the interests of the jeweler's efficiency he used a wheel to polish my silver.  But it's not a technique I'll have done frequently.   It's hard finding people who will work with silver.   The mall-based place that did good work created an extra panel in a non-H bracelet for me, which I'd been lax about getting done.  Then, the next month they went out of business.   So I have been going to the local guy but I haven't asked for anything special to be done.
> 
> I wonder if H would polish things by hand or machine or use dip.   I think they would because so many processes these days are about production, production, production.  But maybe not.



Good morning: it all depends on the look you're after and your love of silver. To me, silver that has been machine buffed or - shudder - dipped looks "skinned," and flat, whereas silver that has been hand polished develops slight oxidation in the low areas (like inside the links of chaine d'ancre pieces). This makes them look more 3-dimensional, mellow and classy. Just my opinion. Don't know what H does; actually I hate to think. The worst is a zealot with a buffing wheel. Buffing creates micro abrasions, which fill up with tarnish faster, thereby creating a vicious cycle. Washing your pieces regularly with mild, non-lemon dish liquid, and drying thoroughly with a soft cotton towel helps to prolong intervals between polishing.


----------



## Genie27

Thanks for the silver info, JolieS. Last weekend the SA at Tiffany offered to clean my silver necklace and EP pendant(said it would take four hours) and I said I'd think about it. Is that safe or should I just do the soap/water thing. It's no longer in production and I wouldn't want to ruin it.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Thanks for the silver info, JolieS. Last weekend the SA at Tiffany offered to clean my silver necklace and EP pendant(said it would take four hours) and I said I'd think about it. Is that safe or should I just do the soap/water thing. It's no longer in production and I wouldn't want to ruin it.



I wonder too what they do at Tiffany. I actually called them and couldn't get a straight answer. The stores can do something quick and free or you can send it off to them to do something, but they won't tell you what or what to expect from it.


----------



## JolieS

Genie27 said:


> Thanks for the silver info, JolieS. Last weekend the SA at Tiffany offered to clean my silver necklace and EP pendant(said it would take four hours) and I said I'd think about it. Is that safe or should I just do the soap/water thing. It's no longer in production and I wouldn't want to ruin it.



First do no harm. Wash your item as described and see how it looks. If you're not pleased, hand polish with a mild silver polish like Twinkle, and rinse, rinse, rinse, then dry gently. You won't harm your jewellery by doing this. Last resort is a commercial process that in my opinion would do more harm in the long run. Electroplated (EP) pieces are particularly susceptible to wear by machine buffing, because they have a thin layer of silver deposited over a base metal. Good luck!


----------



## Genie27

Thanks JolieS! I will wash it tonight. - EP = Elsa Peretti in my post above, but good advice re silver care.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Thanksgiving and holiday season, everyone


----------



## dharma

Happy thanksgiving everyone! Hope you all have a lovely day!


----------



## EmileH

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!!!


----------



## MSO13

Happy Thanksgiving Cafe to those that are here in the US! 

I had a very long day at work yesterday and then stayed up baking macarons so I'm having one with breakfast. Hope everyone has a lovely holiday and weekend!


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsO, the macarons look amazing.

I hope that that everyone is having a fabulous Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## cremel

Happy thanksgiving everyone!! I am busy preparing the bird and gravy etc. invited my dear friend and her family over for an early dinner. She and I definitely will have Hermès talks. [emoji1]let's see if I could successfully roast this 14 lbs today and satisfy everyone here, senior or toddler or teenager. [emoji28]

Enjoy the extra long weekend too everyone![emoji173]️while preparing the bird I was missing my Hermès cafe here. [emoji8]Thought to give an update before the guests arrive.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Cafe to those that are here in the US!
> 
> I had a very long day at work yesterday and then stayed up baking macarons so I'm having one with breakfast. Hope everyone has a lovely holiday and weekend!
> View attachment 3530181



Wow! Great job! Excellent feet on those macarons mrs Owen. Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## scarf1

Happy thanksgiving, all! Hosting today, as most years, but it will be very small this time. My brother will be our only guest. Actually I don't mind missing some of the craziness of the sit down dinners for 10!
Taking a break after some last minute vacuuming. The cranberry sauce and  jello salad ( I know, very 1960s) done yesterday.


----------



## Genie27

Happy Thanksgiving to you all!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wonder too what they do at Tiffany. I actually called them and couldn't get a straight answer. The stores can do something quick and free or you can send it off to them to do something, but they won't tell you what or what to expect from it.


good point.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you all!


ditto!


----------



## klynneann

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!  I am thankful for family, good health, and my job, but I am also so thankful to have found all of you in this wonderful community!


----------



## MadMadCat

mistikat said:


> Using silver dip shouldn't be an issue unless the piece is very fragile or historically significant (engraving, repousse work, or a desired patina that would be eliminated with significant cleaning). In fact, Hermes uses Connoisseur dip to clean their own silver. For the occasional cleaning of a couple of times  a year, there should be nothing wrong with using a dip where the piece may be too intricate to clean with a polishing cloth (which also removes a tiny amount of silver through abrasion), like a chain or heavily engraved piece.



Yes, my H store recommended the connoisseur dip as well.
The oxidation *is* silver, therefore anything that takes the oxidation away removes a bit of silver as well. 

Hapoy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Genie27

Hello all! Hope those that had turkey yesterday have slept it off and are enjoying the rest of the weekend! 

I wonder if some of you may be interested in checking out my new thread in the wardrobe section...I'm looking for some tips on dressing up/tailoring/accessorizing but it is also a general thread, for other to join in and hopefully share.
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...to-wear-and-accessorize.955930/#post-30835201


----------



## Cordeliere

Ok.  So who is feeling stuffed today?  Anyone pondering dieting now?


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Ok.  So who is feeling stuffed today?  Anyone pondering dieting now?


I'm going to the gym!


----------



## EmileH

I'm not a huge fan of turkey so I am not feeling stuffed today. I'm still on my diet from this summer and hanging out at a stable weight but not losing. I need more exercise. I ate like crazy in France and with all the walking I did I lost 3 lbs in a week. I eat nothing at home and still I don't lose.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm not a huge fan of turkey so I am not feeling stuffed today. I'm still on my diet from this summer and hanging out at a stable weight but not losing. I need more exercise. I ate like crazy in France and with all the walking I did I lost 3 lbs in a week. I eat nothing at home and still I don't lose.


It's the walking.  I always find that when on vacation and walking I don't put on weight.   So I think you need to go back to France!


----------



## EmileH

I agree!!! [emoji4]


----------



## dharma

Hi cafe! I have found the ultimate thanksgiving diet control. Schedule major oral surgery the day before. Yup. Works like a charm. 
@Pocketbook Pup, Paris is a miracle city where I always eat every croissant, drink lots of wine and drop pounds. I get that walking makes a difference but I walk as much or more at home. I am constantly moving and I can't eat that way at home. It's the air! Must live there to benefit


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Hi cafe! I have found the ultimate thanksgiving diet control. Schedule major oral surgery the day before. Yup. Works like a charm.
> @Pocketbook Pup, Paris is a miracle city where I always eat every croissant, drink lots of wine and drop pounds. I get that walking makes a difference but I walk as much or more at home. I am constantly moving and I can't eat that way at home. It's the air! Must live there to benefit



I think we really need to move there. Let's play the lottery. [emoji4]


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

I have another tip for not over eating at Thanksgiving dinner. Don't eat gluten. I ate a normal dinner of turkey breast, veggies and 3 of my macarons. No bread, stuffing, gravy, pies etc. The holidays are the easiest time for me to not go crazy because literally everything caloric and delicious I can't eat. I have Celiac so I don't do it to be fashionable or be on a diet but it is helpful in preventing eating too many indulgences. 

I am focusing on my exercise for December and January and continuing to eat my high protein and veggie diet. I don't lose during stressful times but I've maintained my weight loss. The next couple of months are not super stressful with an easier to manage schedule. 

Unfortunately, I was forced to go to the mall today due to a client commitment. I should have been committed for saying yes. It took 1.5 hours to park and I ended up giving the valet a $20 tip to take my car when they were full so i could take care of my one errand. I figured after the ordeal of getting there I would walk around and see if there were any bargains. I didn't find anything except swarms of people everywhere. I prefer to hunt my deals online though the NM pre sale did look promising. I will have to revisit that after the chaos of this weekend is over. 

So a friend tipped me off to a super grail bag in my number one most wanted color and it was on a Black Friday sale so it's going to be my birthday bag. The seller kindly offered to ship immediately so hopefully it will arrive before my family trip. I will definitely share with you all when it comes.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> So a friend tipped me off to a super grail bag in my number one most wanted color and it was on a Black Friday sale so it's going to be my birthday bag. The seller kindly offered to ship immediately so hopefully it will arrive before my family trip. I will definitely share with you all when it comes.



Sounds exciting.  You are the best tease here.     You tell us you got something but won't tell us what it is until it comes.   But I took the bait.  The fishhook in the corner of my mouth is Hermes silver.   Just kidding.  But I am eager for pics.  Hope the shipping is speedy.


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> Sounds exciting.  You are the best tease here.     You tell us you got something but won't tell us what it is until it comes.   But I took the bait.  The fishhook in the corner of my mouth is Hermes silver.   Just kidding.  But I am eager for pics.  Hope the shipping is speedy.



Well I'm up for a guessing game so here's a riddle:

My name is a double B but don't guess "blemish"
My skin gets marks that some people relish

In some light I'm brown, in others green
A chameleon of sorts, if you know what I mean

I am a grail leather, with very thick skin
If you guess what I am, what will you win?

My hardware gleams gold, though I'm no fancy pants
MrsO's new workhorse if given the chance

A lucky find on the Bay by super sleuth @dharma
So happy she found me, she's got some good bag karma

I'm out of ideas and rhymes for the night,
shipping says Monday so everyone sit tight


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Well I'm up for a guessing game so here's a riddle:
> 
> My name is a double B but don't guess "blemish"
> My skin gets marks that some people relish
> 
> In some light I'm brown, in others green
> A chameleon of sorts, if you know what I mean
> 
> I am a grail leather, with very thick skin
> If you guess what I am, what will you win?
> 
> My hardware gleams gold, though I'm no fancy pants
> MrsO's new workhorse if given the chance
> 
> A lucky find on the Bay by super sleuth @dharma
> So happy she found me, she's got some good bag karma
> 
> I'm out of ideas and rhymes for the night,
> shipping says Monday so everyone sit tight



So cute! I'm too tired to guess so I'll wait patiently. So happy you found something.

I can't believe you had to go to the mall. Torture.


----------



## wantitneedit

MrsOwen3 said:


> Well I'm up for a guessing game so here's a riddle:
> 
> My name is a double B but don't guess "blemish"
> My skin gets marks that some people relish
> 
> In some light I'm brown, in others green
> A chameleon of sorts, if you know what I mean
> 
> I am a grail leather, with very thick skin
> If you guess what I am, what will you win?
> 
> My hardware gleams gold, though I'm no fancy pants
> MrsO's new workhorse if given the chance
> 
> A lucky find on the Bay by super sleuth @dharma
> So happy she found me, she's got some good bag karma
> 
> I'm out of ideas and rhymes for the night,
> shipping says Monday so everyone sit tight


is it Olive Barenia?


----------



## Cordeliere

wantitneedit said:


> is it Olive Barenia?



+1
Olive Barenia Birkin?


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> +1
> Olive Barenia Birkin?



+1


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I have another tip for not over eating at Thanksgiving dinner. Don't eat gluten. I ate a normal dinner of turkey breast, veggies and 3 of my macarons. No bread, stuffing, gravy, pies etc. The holidays are the easiest time for me to not go crazy because literally everything caloric and delicious I can't eat. I have Celiac so I don't do it to be fashionable or be on a diet but it is helpful in preventing eating too many indulgences.
> 
> I am focusing on my exercise for December and January and continuing to eat my high protein and veggie diet. I don't lose during stressful times but I've maintained my weight loss. The next couple of months are not super stressful with an easier to manage schedule.
> 
> Unfortunately, I was forced to go to the mall today due to a client commitment. I should have been committed for saying yes. It took 1.5 hours to park and I ended up giving the valet a $20 tip to take my car when they were full so i could take care of my one errand. I figured after the ordeal of getting there I would walk around and see if there were any bargains. I didn't find anything except swarms of people everywhere. I prefer to hunt my deals online though the NM pre sale did look promising. I will have to revisit that after the chaos of this weekend is over.
> 
> So a friend tipped me off to a super grail bag in my number one most wanted color and it was on a Black Friday sale so it's going to be my birthday bag. The seller kindly offered to ship immediately so hopefully it will arrive before my family trip. I will definitely share with you all when it comes.



Sounds exciting Mrs O! See the birthday bag arrives soon enough! Cannot think of going to the mall...nightmare. [emoji849]


----------



## Maedi

MrsOwen3 said:


> Well I'm up for a guessing game so here's a riddle:
> 
> My name is a double B but don't guess "blemish"
> My skin gets marks that some people relish
> 
> In some light I'm brown, in others green
> A chameleon of sorts, if you know what I mean
> 
> I am a grail leather, with very thick skin
> If you guess what I am, what will you win?
> 
> My hardware gleams gold, though I'm no fancy pants
> MrsO's new workhorse if given the chance
> 
> A lucky find on the Bay by super sleuth @dharma
> So happy she found me, she's got some good bag karma
> 
> I'm out of ideas and rhymes for the night,
> shipping says Monday so everyone sit tight



Black Box? This is exciting and how nice of dharma.


----------



## cremel

dharma said:


> Hi cafe! I have found the ultimate thanksgiving diet control. Schedule major oral surgery the day before. Yup. Works like a charm.
> @Pocketbook Pup, Paris is a miracle city where I always eat every croissant, drink lots of wine and drop pounds. I get that walking makes a difference but I walk as much or more at home. I am constantly moving and I can't eat that way at home. It's the air! Must live there to benefit



LOL!! [emoji1]too bad I had to again push my dental appt for another two weeks.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Ok.  So who is feeling stuffed today?  Anyone pondering dieting now?



I am. I roasted one but I only had one slice. It's the other kind of stuff here and there that made me feel extra stuffed.  I have not been very successful on my weight loss. DH suggested resuming Zumba dance. It's s good idea but where's the time and energy. Hmm...need to work on it more seriously. 

The turkey turned out very nice and people enjoyed it. However a huge portion of leftover is sitting in the fridge now.


----------



## cremel

klynneann said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!  I am thankful for family, good health, and my job, but I am also so thankful to have found all of you in this wonderful community!



Same here! I feel something is missing if I don't read the cafe for some time. [emoji1]


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Hi cafe! I have found the ultimate thanksgiving diet control. Schedule major oral surgery the day before. Yup. Works like a charm.
> @Pocketbook Pup, Paris is a miracle city where I always eat every croissant, drink lots of wine and drop pounds. I get that walking makes a difference but I walk as much or more at home. I am constantly moving and I can't eat that way at home. It's the air! Must live there to benefit


I had a medical test the day before T-day.   The process wasn't painful (ya get numbed) but it's not one that anyone would want to have.   However, as I was leaving, the woman who had been one of the participants in my procedure volunteered that she'd had the same test.   I wanted to hug her.  

The clinic had called me at 9am and asked if I could come at 10:30, 11:00, or 12:30 instead of my scheduled 2:30 pm.   So we come in at 12:30 after I rushed to get ready, and then waited, waited, and finally got out about 5 pm.  As I was leaving a lady who was also leaving said loudly she was going to complain to the clinic about how she rearranged her day to come in early.   

We would have gone out for T-day but I told DH I just wasn't up to it.   He was disappointed but fortunately the Steelers were on and they won so by that time he was totally fine with making spaghetti for T-day.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> Well I'm up for a guessing game so here's a riddle:
> 
> My name is a double B but don't guess "blemish"
> My skin gets marks that some people relish
> 
> In some light I'm brown, in others green
> A chameleon of sorts, if you know what I mean
> 
> I am a grail leather, with very thick skin
> If you guess what I am, what will you win?
> 
> My hardware gleams gold, though I'm no fancy pants
> MrsO's new workhorse if given the chance
> 
> A lucky find on the Bay by super sleuth @dharma
> So happy she found me, she's got some good bag karma
> 
> I'm out of ideas and rhymes for the night,
> shipping says Monday so everyone sit tight



Box leather (I don't think that's thick) in toundra or some such color?  An earthy color.   I love those colors.   My 2 bags are in box so I don't really pay attention to other leathers.   Would eucalyptus be a possibility?


----------



## eagle1002us

+1 for Olive Barenia.
Mrs. O, a while back, didn't you wear an olive HS that looked stunning on you?


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> I had a medical test the day before T-day.   The process wasn't painful (ya get numbed) but it's not one that anyone would want to have.   However, as I was leaving, the woman who had been one of the participants in my procedure volunteered that she'd had the same test.   I wanted to hug her.
> 
> The clinic had called me at 9am and asked if I could come at 10:30, 11:00, or 12:30 instead of my scheduled 2:30 pm.   So we come in at 12:30 after I rushed to get ready, and then waited, waited, and finally got out about 5 pm.  As I was leaving a lady who was also leaving said loudly she was going to complain to the clinic about how she rearranged her day to come in early.
> 
> We would have gone out for T-day but I told DH I just wasn't up to it.   He was disappointed but fortunately the Steelers were on and they won so by that time he was totally fine with making spaghetti for T-day.



Eagle glad to hear that the day turned out to be good in the end. We missed out the games this year. We were busy with guests while in the past my DH would always put the games on the big projector screen while the meal was being prepared.  

Enjoy the rest of your long weekend!


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Eagle glad to hear that the day turned out to be good in the end. We missed out the games this year. We were busy with guests while in the past my DH would always put the games on the big projector screen while the meal was being prepared.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your long weekend!


Thank you, cremel, and likewise to you!   I was thinking about cutting out some fabric for a jacket.   This would be a good weekend to do so.   We might even brave a mall.   With on-line shopping it's been ages since I've been to one.


----------



## EmileH

Ah. You ladies are good at guess. Olive barenia. That would be an amazing birthday bag.


----------



## Mindi B

+1 on Olive Barenia for MrsO's birthday bag.
dharma, eagle, so sorry you've had medical issues that impacted your holiday.  Wishing you both a speedy recovery, no complications, and good results!


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> +1 on Olive Barenia for MrsO's birthday bag.
> dharma, eagle, so sorry you've had medical issues that impacted your holiday.  Wishing you both a speedy recovery, no complications, and good results!



Thank you dear Mindi!! I was hoping my mention of it was humorous in the spirit of the thread. Everything is going perfectly and I had a wonderful relaxing day. Watched The Get Down on Netflix with DD, it was pretty fantastic. I recommend it highly especially if you are of the age to remember disco, early hip hop and the Ed Koch years of NYC. I have also found my diet of green juice chocolate pudding and creme caramel to be quite pleasing 

So excited for MrsO's new bag, the guessing riddle is a hoot and I love the responses. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Thank you dear Mindi!! I was hoping my mention of it was humorous in the spirit of the thread. Everything is going perfectly and I had a wonderful relaxing day. Watched The Get Down on Netflix with DD, it was pretty fantastic. I recommend it highly especially if you are of the age to remember disco, early hip hop and the Ed Koch years of NYC. I have also found my diet of green juice chocolate pudding and creme caramel to be quite pleasing
> 
> So excited for MrsO's new bag, the guessing riddle is a hoot and I love the responses.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Glad you are doing well dharma. That diet actually sounds better to me than turkey.


----------



## lanit

Another vote for Olive Barenia and what a great little ode to your new bag Mrs.O!


----------



## momasaurus

@DDsaurus and I are somewhat holiday-averse. Last year we went to Canada where it was just a regular Thursday, LOL. This year we went hiking overnight and lost track of what day was what. As a person over 60 who is not athletic and fairly new to distance hiking, I find traipsing over rocks carrying a loaded backpack somewhat TIRING!! I do have an old HS that comes with me (#hikingwithhermes, LOL). On Thanksgiving day my son got engaged, which is great news. When I got back late last night, some packages were waiting: a vintage scarf (better than I expected), a Patagonia vest (not what I had hoped), and an H bag that I am still deciding about. Every muscle in my body hurts, but I am grateful for H friends here, and that I didn't have to go to a mall!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

My vote for the B-day bag is a 35CM Olive Barenia Birkin w/GHW.

One of my favorite things about after Thanksgiving is Pie for breakfast.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> @DDsaurus and I are somewhat holiday-averse. Last year we went to Canada where it was just a regular Thursday, LOL. This year we went hiking overnight and lost track of what day was what. As a person over 60 who is not athletic and fairly new to distance hiking, I find traipsing over rocks carrying a loaded backpack somewhat TIRING!! I do have an old HS that comes with me (#hikingwithhermes, LOL). On Thanksgiving day my son got engaged, which is great news. When I got back late last night, some packages were waiting: a vintage scarf (better than I expected), a Patagonia vest (not what I had hoped), and an H bag that I am still deciding about. Every muscle in my body hurts, but I am grateful for H friends here, and that I didn't have to go to a mall!!



That sounds like a really wonderful way to spend the holiday. Good for you! Looking forward to your reveals as well.


----------



## millivanilli

cremel said:


> I am. I roasted one but I only had one slice. It's the other kind of stuff here and there that made me feel extra stuffed.  I have not been very successful on my weight loss. DH suggested resuming Zumba dance. It's s good idea but where's the time and energy. Hmm...need to work on it more seriously.
> 
> The turkey turned out very nice and people enjoyed it. However a huge portion of leftover is sitting in the fridge now.




I suggest Shaun T, starting with T 25 and then going over to insanity max 30.
 25 / 30 minutes a day, at home, and - I swear, he'll shred you, no additional gear needed except a mini mat which I really would recommend. Both have modifier so that you can do the low impact version which also will help you to loose pounds, so you don't have to do the jumps to see results.. Started insanity max 30 last week after finishing T25 and literally didnt stop eating (since insanity) and didn't gain.

Eating means on an average day like yesterday: 18 ounces greek joghurt ( yes the one with 10,5% fat), 7 -8 ounces honey (yes), 2 cups nuts, 5 ounces yoghurt with walnuts, 10 tuc crackers, 3 portions of Spaghetti carbonara (!), 1 hughe salad with olive oil and balsamico (which contains a lot of sugar), 5 or 6 slices granary loaf with butter and quince jelly, 2 fried eggs, 3 apples, 2 bananas.... Without Insanity I'd be twice the size within  minutes, ah what do I say, even thinking about eating those amounts would double my size.

If you stay on your diet and add T25 for the beginning, I bet you'll  loose those few extra pounds.  I lost around.... 24 pounds till now (but started with a hefty weight) and ate... and ate.. and ate... and ate.

Here's a link to the cardio unit (which is unit 1) so you can have a look at it without purchasing it:


Perhaps you'll like it


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

I slept so deliciously late today and will spend the day doing some organizing and my exercise will be carrying floor tiles up stairs so that our tile contractor doesn't have to waste hours doing it. DH and will try to turn it into some kind of competition. I expect to be rather sore tomorrow, it's 400 sq ft of tile and 2.5 flights of stairs. 

While we had many correct guesses, EB wins for getting it completely spot on. My birthday bag is a Vert Olive Barenia 35cm Birkin with Gold Hardware! I love Olive green and wear it frequently, I also have several scarves that feature the color. While VO in Barenia can appear more brown indoors, I think it's the perfect neutral shade for me. I was considering blue nuit, macassar, and even trench from the boutique but didn't feel that pull in the 35cm size. All are gorgeous colors but not right for an everyday tote. This is literally perfect, the right price and leather to use frequently and with the preloved patina I will not feel scared of it. 

I am terribly excited as this checks off both Olive and Barenia from my list and frees my Paris trip for no serious bag hunting. I didn't want to have to line up or stalk a SA or feel any kind of pressure. I have a piece of jewelry I'd love to get from FSH and then will try my luck for something fabulous-not necessarily a B or K. I will have limited days to shop as the point of the trip is to spend time with DH and my Dad. 

Ok, off to have a snack of the last macarons before I start my projects. Thanks for playing my guessing game!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I slept so deliciously late today and will spend the day doing some organizing and my exercise will be carrying floor tiles up stairs so that our tile contractor doesn't have to waste hours doing it. DH and will try to turn it into some kind of competition. I expect to be rather sore tomorrow, it's 400 sq ft of tile and 2.5 flights of stairs.
> 
> While we had many correct guesses, EB wins for getting it completely spot on. My birthday bag is a Vert Olive Barenia 35cm Birkin with Gold Hardware! I love Olive green and wear it frequently, I also have several scarves that feature the color. While VO in Barenia can appear more brown indoors, I think it's the perfect neutral shade for me. I was considering blue nuit, macassar, and even trench from the boutique but didn't feel that pull in the 35cm size. All are gorgeous colors but not right for an everyday tote. This is literally perfect, the right price and leather to use frequently and with the preloved patina I will not feel scared of it.
> 
> I am terribly excited as this checks off both Olive and Barenia from my list and frees my Paris trip for no serious bag hunting. I didn't want to have to line up or stalk a SA or feel any kind of pressure. I have a piece of jewelry I'd love to get from FSH and then will try my luck for something fabulous-not necessarily a B or K. I will have limited days to shop as the point of the trip is to spend time with DH and my Dad.
> 
> Ok, off to have a snack of the last macarons before I start my projects. Thanks for playing my guessing game!



Fabulous! Can't wait to see your reveal.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> +1 on Olive Barenia for MrsO's birthday bag.
> dharma, eagle, so sorry you've had medical issues that impacted your holiday.  Wishing you both a speedy recovery, no complications, and good results!


Thank you, Mindi.   How was the trip with the dogs?   I didn't know one of them was a chihuahua?  Because there's a german Shepard in your avatar, which dog is that?  Do you have to walk your dogs, like the chihuahua?   They're so tiny.


----------



## Mindi B

Our trip is still coming up, eagle, for Christmas.  The dog in my avatar, Olive, is actually a chihuahua mix, 9 pounds, though she does have the markings of a German Shepherd!  And dog #2 is another chi mix, Henry, about 14 pounds (all leg.  He has the legs of a giraffe).  The two of them DEFINITELY need walks, or they get majorly squirrely with excess energy!  They're great little dogs, both of them.


----------



## Genie27

I'm feeling a bit virtuous today as I cleared out my closet. A fashion challenged friend is going on a month long trip to china and needed some clothes. Nothing fancy, but in good condition and they may be tossed along the way. 

This got me motivated to remove things that I don't love for various reasons. Even if she only takes a couple of items, they're still *out of the closet* - big win. 

I still have a lot of clothes but now there's room to breathe and it's easier to see my loved clothes.


----------



## gracekelly

View attachment 3531831
View attachment 3531831


Genie27 said:


> I'm feeling a bit virtuous today as I cleared out my closet. A fashion challenged friend is going on a month long trip to china and needed some clothes. Nothing fancy, but in good condition and they may be tossed along the way.
> 
> This got me motivated to remove things that I don't love for various reasons. Even if she only takes a couple of items, they're still *out of the closet* - big win.
> 
> I still have a lot of clothes but now there's room to breathe and it's easier to see my loved clothes.


I did something like that last year, but I still have more to do. I went through the late 80's and 90's on that go round.  Need to do it again for more current things.

In the spirit of the Cafe, I baked something today.  Mom's go-to Sour Cream Coffee Cake.

It is getting colder at night here so I am harvesting the fresh basil and will make linguine with pesto sauce for dinner.  This is what happens when it rains here, I cook


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I'm feeling a bit virtuous today as I cleared out my closet. A fashion challenged friend is going on a month long trip to china and needed some clothes. Nothing fancy, but in good condition and they may be tossed along the way.
> 
> This got me motivated to remove things that I don't love for various reasons. Even if she only takes a couple of items, they're still *out of the closet* - big win.
> 
> I still have a lot of clothes but now there's room to breathe and it's easier to see my loved clothes.



I cleaned the closet out today, too!   Since I have multiple sizes in closet, I had to try on a lot of clothes.  That's aerobic activity for sure (I'll take it where I can get it). 

 I managed to lose 5 lb recently (a key 5 lb loss) by just about doubling my time on stationary bike to an hour at a pop.  I pretty much cut out lattes and use a tiny souffle dish for ice cream instead of something closer to a cereal bowl.   I found I could fit into a blouse and sea green skirt I really liked from 10 years ago.  

The skirt could use another 5 lb loss but it had sentimental value b/c I wore it when we went to Ireland and Scotland a decade ago.  It's a good start getting into it!   There's hope for the jackets I held on to, as well.   A total of 10 lb loss with 5 to go puts me at my lowest weight in what seems a very long time.   I'd pretty much be a misses size instead of a plus size with that.   Imagine the whole wide world of misses clothing opening up again!   You guys have so many choices!
And congrats to those who have also lost weight.


----------



## MadMadCat

Went to H today, for some Christmas gifts, and I got the Mythiques Phoenix CW 09, therefore I'm twin with @pocketbookpup  and many others here!

I had a long wishlist of scarves and shawls based on what I've seen in this forum and online, but at the end the colors didn't love me, or they weren't available in my store, or simply did not compare with MP.

I tried the Boucles CSGM with the black background but DH voted it down  . He was not a fan of the orange accent and he also thought the silk carre' boucles with the background was not something I needed. His comment was "I'm sure you've that already" LOL.  I tried the MP in CW06 (blue/gray) which is stunning, but I have many scarves that match blue only and I wanted something different. I tried on at least three different Chacun fait son nid, and nothing really worked. I tried other CWs of Au but du monde, which were a little too bright for my taste. DH loved Tigre royale, but no CW (in store) looked particularly good on me. So, the red Mythique Phoenix was the pick.

When I got home I was shocked to verify how versatile that silk shawl is. It goes with absolutely EVERYTHING I've in my closet. I was also surprised to see that it works with blue, dark brown and black, which is unusual. I actually categorize my scarfs in three sections: those that match with black, with blue and with brown. I had troubles deciding where to place this one!

Thanks for enabling!


----------



## eagle1002us

I am sufficiently pooped from cleaning closet that I am happily watching Nat Geo Animal Fight night -- a couple of giraffes banging their heads together (the clever one goes for the haunches of its opponent) and some nice fat hippos jawing eaching other.


----------



## EmileH

Madmadcat, happy to be your twin. The cheval Phoenix is incredibly versatile isn't it? Congrats.

Gracekelly, your cake looks amazing.

Eagle, good for you on the weight loss and the closet cleanout. Every 5 lb increment is so hard. 

We went to Newport to the breakers for a Christmas concert then to dinner to celebrate my birthday. I brought my vintage black box Kelly, since she's the classiest bag in my collection. [emoji12]


----------



## Genie27

I got rid of some old jackets and skirts I haven't worn in ages as well as a Zara jacket I bought last year and never wore.

Eagle, that is amazing! Great job!  I have pcos so even a pound of weight is impossible to shift. So I have to be really careful to not gain much. I've been making/drinking kefir for the past few months and it's helped me maintain my weight by curbing some food cravings. 

PbP, happy birthday! 

MMC, would love to see the MP in action.


----------



## Sienna220

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Madmadcat, happy to be your twin. The cheval Phoenix is incredibly versatile isn't it? Congrats.
> 
> Gracekelly, your cake looks amazing.
> 
> Eagle, good for you on the weight loss and the closet cleanout. Every 5 lb increment is so hard.
> 
> We went to Newport to the breakers for a Christmas concert then to dinner to celebrate my birthday. I brought my vintage black box Kelly, since she's the classiest bag in my collection. [emoji12]


Happy birthday ! !!


----------



## Sienna220

eagle1002us said:


> I cleaned the closet out today, too!   Since I have multiple sizes in closet, I had to try on a lot of clothes.  That's aerobic activity for sure (I'll take it where I can get it).
> 
> I managed to lose 5 lb recently (a key 5 lb loss) by just about doubling my time on stationary bike to an hour at a pop.  I pretty much cut out lattes and use a tiny souffle dish for ice cream instead of something closer to a cereal bowl.   I found I could fit into a blouse and sea green skirt I really liked from 10 years ago.
> 
> The skirt could use another 5 lb loss but it had sentimental value b/c I wore it when we went to Ireland and Scotland a decade ago.  It's a good start getting into it!   There's hope for the jackets I held on to, as well.   A total of 10 lb loss with 5 to go puts me at my lowest weight in what seems a very long time.   I'd pretty much be a misses size instead of a plus size with that.   Imagine the whole wide world of misses clothing opening up again!   You guys have so many choices!
> And congrats to those who have also lost weight.


Congrats on the weight loss !  always a great feeling to fit in those smaller clothes we haven't worn in awhile, isn't it ? ?


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

scndlslv said:


> Hello, ladies. EB I'm loving all of the travel pics. Makes me want to visit Vietnam.
> I'll be in Paris this week and was wondering if anyone knows if the Xmas decorations are already up?


Yes they are.  I saw the video of the lights on the Champs Ellysees being lit and pictures of the decor in the large deparrtment stores.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Madmadcat, happy to be your twin. The cheval Phoenix is incredibly versatile isn't it? Congrats.
> 
> Gracekelly, your cake looks amazing.
> 
> Eagle, good for you on the weight loss and the closet cleanout. Every 5 lb increment is so hard.
> 
> We went to Newport to the breakers for a Christmas concert then to dinner to celebrate my birthday. I brought my vintage black box Kelly, since she's the classiest bag in my collection. [emoji12]


Did not realize it was your birthday! Much happiness and wonder in the year ahead.


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Madmadcat, happy to be your twin. The cheval Phoenix is incredibly versatile isn't it? Congrats.
> 
> Gracekelly, your cake looks amazing.
> 
> Eagle, good for you on the weight loss and the closet cleanout. Every 5 lb increment is so hard.
> 
> We went to Newport to the breakers for a Christmas concert then to dinner to celebrate my birthday. I brought my vintage black box Kelly, since she's the classiest bag in my collection. [emoji12]


Happy birthday!!!


----------



## momasaurus

I got the ad for the new book from Genevieve Fontan, which looks to be a year-by-year history of the K and B. Anyone else going to order one?


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I got rid of some old jackets and skirts I haven't worn in ages as well as a Zara jacket I bought last year and never wore.
> 
> Eagle, that is amazing! Great job!  I have pcos so even a pound of weight is impossible to shift. So I have to be really careful to not gain much. I've been making/drinking kefir for the past few months and it's helped me maintain my weight by curbing some food cravings.
> 
> PbP, happy birthday!
> 
> MMC, would love to see the MP in action.


Bummer about the pcos!  I have a friend who has that.   She got an MBA and new job and a fair amount of weight gain, too.   What is kefir?


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> I got the ad for the new book from Genevieve Fontan, which looks to be a year-by-year history of the K and B. Anyone else going to order one?



Didn't get the ad.   Went to Amazon and saw her other book on perfume.  All in French?  I will probably pass since I barely squeaked through Freshman French a zillion years ago.  But do tell us more.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Madmadcat, happy to be your twin. The cheval Phoenix is incredibly versatile isn't it? Congrats.
> 
> Gracekelly, your cake looks amazing.
> 
> Eagle, good for you on the weight loss and the closet cleanout. Every 5 lb increment is so hard.
> 
> We went to Newport to the breakers for a Christmas concert then to dinner to celebrate my birthday. I brought my vintage black box Kelly, since she's the classiest bag in my collection. [emoji12]



Happy Birthday!

It looks like it was a very successful birthday, with the Paris trip and its lucky finds! Wear them and enjoy them in good health for many many birthdays to come!


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> I cleaned the closet out today, too!   Since I have multiple sizes in closet, I had to try on a lot of clothes.  That's aerobic activity for sure (I'll take it where I can get it).
> 
> I managed to lose 5 lb recently (a key 5 lb loss) by just about doubling my time on stationary bike to an hour at a pop.  I pretty much cut out lattes and use a tiny souffle dish for ice cream instead of something closer to a cereal bowl.   I found I could fit into a blouse and sea green skirt I really liked from 10 years ago.
> 
> The skirt could use another 5 lb loss but it had sentimental value b/c I wore it when we went to Ireland and Scotland a decade ago.  It's a good start getting into it!   There's hope for the jackets I held on to, as well.   A total of 10 lb loss with 5 to go puts me at my lowest weight in what seems a very long time.   I'd pretty much be a misses size instead of a plus size with that.   Imagine the whole wide world of misses clothing opening up again!   You guys have so many choices!
> And congrats to those who have also lost weight.



Congratulations!!
I have a whole section of the closet with clothes i love but they don't fit me anymore. About 18mo ago i started gaining weight and changing shape, and i don't seem to be able to fight it off, although i must confess i don't do much about it. I never dieted in my life (i am not thin by any means but i've always been ok with my weight) and it is a mindset that it is hard to acquire at my age. I admire those who're able to decide to lose weight and stick to it!


----------



## MadMadCat

Genie27 said:


> MMC, would love to see the MP in action.



It has been modeled many times in the 2016 fall scarves thread and i doubt that i'd be able to do better than that, but i will try! 

I am really terrible at modeling pictures. I don't have a full length mirror from which i can step away far enough to take a picture, and my arms are not long enough for decent selfies 
I guess the office bathroom will have to do!


----------



## Cordeliere

MadMadCat said:


> It has been modeled many times in the 2016 fall scarves thread and i doubt that i'd be able to do better than that, but i will try!
> 
> I am really terrible at modeling pictures. I don't have a full length mirror from which i can step away far enough to take a picture, and my arms are not long enough for decent selfies
> I guess the office bathroom will have to do!



Maybe Santa Claus will bring you a selfie stick.


----------



## EmileH

Thank you everyone for your kind birthday wishes. It has been a good year. Next year is a big birthday. I hope to be celebrating that one in France. But for this year I warmed up a frozen croissant that I brought back from Paris. [emoji4]

I have a bottle of Taylor Fladgate 40 year old port that I bought for my 40th birthday. DH and I have a small glass each birthday. We will have to finish it up this year. I'll need a 50 year old bottle next year, although DH points out that this one has aged along with me. My 40s have been good thus far. I hope the last year stays true to the theme.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Madmadcat, happy to be your twin. The cheval Phoenix is incredibly versatile isn't it? Congrats.
> 
> Gracekelly, your cake looks amazing.
> 
> Eagle, good for you on the weight loss and the closet cleanout. Every 5 lb increment is so hard.
> 
> We went to Newport to the breakers for a Christmas concert then to dinner to celebrate my birthday. I brought my vintage black box Kelly, since she's the classiest bag in my collection. [emoji12]


Happy birthday!


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind birthday wishes. It has been a good year. Next year is a big birthday. I hope to be celebrating that one in France. But for this year I warmed up a frozen croissant that I brought back from Paris. [emoji4]
> 
> I have a bottle of Taylor Fladgate 40 year old port that I bought for my 40th birthday. DH and I have a small glass each birthday. We will have to finish it up this year. I'll need a 50 year old bottle next year, although DH points out that this one has aged along with me. My 40s have been good thus far. I hope the last year stays true to the theme.



Happy Birthday PP! I hope you are able to celebrate in Paris next year with a fabulous party!

I'm quite looking forward to my 40s, my 30s have been spent figuring out a lot of things and now I'm hoping to enjoy the results!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Happy Birthday PP! I hope you are able to celebrate in Paris next year with a fabulous party!
> 
> I'm quite looking forward to my 40s, my 30s have been spent figuring out a lot of things and now I'm hoping to enjoy the results!



Happy birthday to you too. Welcome to your 40s. It has absolutely been the best decade for me thus far. I hope yours are equally wonderful.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happy Birthday PBP!!! 
I liked my 40s too. I really think a woman comes into her own in that decade. I'm enjoying my 50s, too.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> We went to Newport to the breakers for a Christmas concert then to dinner to celebrate my birthday. I brought my vintage black box Kelly, since she's the classiest bag in my collection. [emoji12]



Happy Birthday.   I am sure your entire look was classy.  Any pics you can share?


----------



## EmileH

Thank you etoupe birkin and cordeliere. 

Here are a few photos from last night.


----------



## EmileH

Most of the furnishings in the house were imported from France so of course I love the decor.


----------



## Cordeliere

Who doesn't love a harp under a chandelier?  And I wonder how many years it took to grow that poinsettia?  And how much do those drapes weigh?  

Was the room acoustically amazing?

No pictures of the birthday girl's outfit?


----------



## EmileH

The drapes are amazing. The house and the furnishings rival some of the castles that I saw in France. Of course that's because the peasants didn't burn them in a revolution.

The acoustics were wonderful. The harp was in a small portion of the music room which was used for recitals and debutante presentations. 

Here's my outfit.  My Chanel dress, gold farandole, Kelly and practical shoes


----------



## EmileH




----------



## chanelkittykat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3532424


Stunning!


----------



## EmileH

chanelkittykat said:


> Stunning!



Oh thank you. You are very kind.


----------



## Mininana

Greetings [emoji4]


----------



## Mininana

Happy belated birthday PBP!! [emoji173]️[emoji324][emoji322][emoji320][emoji512]


----------



## EmileH

Mininana said:


> Happy belated birthday PBP!! [emoji173]️[emoji324][emoji322][emoji320][emoji512]



Thank you! 

Ok where are you and your bag? Your photo is intriguing.


----------



## Mindi B

Amsterdam?


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> Amsterdam?



I think you are right Mindi!


----------



## Mininana

Yes!! Amsterdam!! We landed today. Got to the hotel but room wasn't available for another three hours even if I offered to pay for an upgraded room. We tried to walk around but toddler was fussy and came back to hotel restaurant, somehow managed to feed my little brat and he fell asleep. So we walked around, people watching and looking at the xmas decor. So festive and so beautiful! It's normally like 100 degrees in xmas where I live, so this was nice for a change. 




I'm now exhausted and my writing sucks so more to come later!!


----------



## Mindi B

I love Amsterdam!  Such a unique and beautiful city.


----------



## periogirl28

Sorry, late in to say a Happy Belated Birthday to PP and Mrs O. Shall be 50 in a few years' time, I think most ladies would have found their signature style by their 40s. Cheers'


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> Congratulations!!
> I have a whole section of the closet with clothes i love but they don't fit me anymore. About 18mo ago i started gaining weight and changing shape, and i don't seem to be able to fight it off, although i must confess i don't do much about it. I never dieted in my life (i am not thin by any means but i've always been ok with my weight) and it is a mindset that it is hard to acquire at my age. I admire those who're able to decide to lose weight and stick to it!


some medications for preventing migraine and other conditions cause weight gain.   One of the meds I took 30 years was notorious for weight gain and I didn't know that.  When I started the med I was a normal and slender weight.  Plus the doc upped the dose to try and make it more effective but that just increased the side effects, notably, weight gain.   I was at at stage in life where a lot was going on, school, work, DH, etc., and just carried on as best I could despite the gain.    Thirty years ago the array of meds was nothing like it is now.    But even now some meds cause weight gain so a person has to be really vigilant about what they're taking as some docs really . . . are . . . not . . . helpful.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mininana said:


> Greetings [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3532465


Where is this?  (I'd say Europe but Baltimore also has row houses ).


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3532424


Very elegant!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3532424



Happy birthday dear!  Enjoy your day with your loved ones, magic K black box and some Chanel for a touch of french elegance. May all your wishes come true!


----------



## Kyokei

Hello everyone! Hope you are all doing well. Sorry for disappearing, there is a lot going on at the moment and life has been pretty busy and stressful lately. It should clear up, at least in some areas, in about two weeks which I look forward to.

I managed to avoid the Black Friday sales (I hate shopping during crowded sales nowadays... it gets too crazy) though I did get a pair of Gucci shoes on presale that I'd been eyeing for months! I think that's it for me this year, though I do plan on getting myself some RTW for Christmas and a new H item or two.

Speaking of which.... does anyone here own H watches? Do you find them worth it? I know they don't have good resale value but that doesn't matter to me since I buy things with the intention to keep them forever. But I have been looking for a good watch option that can be both casual or slightly more dressed up, rather than something like a Rolex which is always pretty dressy.

My ultimate dream watch is, sadly, out of my budget at the moment since upcoming H purchases and other financial commitments are a priority. But I was considering something from H since I really do love the brand and their designs. If any of you own one, can you tell me if you love it or not? I was mostly looking at the H Heure, Cape Cod, and Slim, though haven't tried any on yet so am unsure.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3532424



You look fantastic!


----------



## gracekelly

Kyokei said:


> Hello everyone! Hope you are all doing well. Sorry for disappearing, there is a lot going on at the moment and life has been pretty busy and stressful lately. It should clear up, at least in some areas, in about two weeks which I look forward to.
> 
> I managed to avoid the Black Friday sales (I hate shopping during crowded sales nowadays... it gets too crazy) though I did get a pair of Gucci shoes on presale that I'd been eyeing for months! I think that's it for me this year, though I do plan on getting myself some RTW for Christmas and a new H item or two.
> 
> Speaking of which.... does anyone here own H watches? Do you find them worth it? I know they don't have good resale value but that doesn't matter to me since I buy things with the intention to keep them forever. But I have been looking for a good watch option that can be both casual or slightly more dressed up, rather than something like a Rolex which is always pretty dressy.
> 
> My ultimate dream watch is, sadly, out of my budget at the moment since upcoming H purchases and other financial commitments are a priority. But I was considering something from H since I really do love the brand and their designs. If any of you own one, can you tell me if you love it or not? I was mostly looking at the H Heure, Cape Cod, and Slim, though haven't tried any on yet so am unsure.


I have had a Medor, gold with black box strap, for eons.  I like it because I imagine that it gives me a tough girl vibe lol!  I also have an H-hour in blue jean, but I don't wear that as much.  I think the Medor is so cool because it combines well with other bracelets and has the look of a bracelet as well.


----------



## Kyokei

gracekelly said:


> I have had a Medor, gold with black box strap, for eons.  I like it because I imagine that it gives me a tough girl vibe lol!  I also have an H-hour in blue jean, but I don't wear that as much.  I think the Medor is so cool because it combines well with other bracelets and has the look of a bracelet as well.



I hadn't considered the Medor, but just checked it out and really like the look!

Potentially a silly question, but do you find it difficult to tell the exact time without the numbers on the face? Is it something you get used to?


----------



## gracekelly

Kyokei said:


> I hadn't considered the Medor, but just checked it out and really like the look!
> 
> Potentially a silly question, but do you find it difficult to tell the exact time without the numbers on the face? Is it something you get used to?


You get used to it and it isn't hard to do.  I thought you might like the Medor and it fit in with your style.  I think it is a fun watch!  They now make them with palladium and I have that on my wish list.  There is a discontinued style that I like as well called the Tandem.


----------



## Mininana

eagle1002us said:


> Where is this?  (I'd say Europe but Baltimore also has row houses ).



Amsterdam!


----------



## Kyokei

gracekelly said:


> You get used to it and it isn't hard to do.  I thought you might like the Medor and it fit in with your style.  I think it is a fun watch!  They now make them with palladium and I have that on my wish list.  There is a discontinued style that I like as well called the Tandem.



That is such an interesting watch! Is it easy to open and close the top of? I'll have to try it on next time I go to H.

I really liked the Kelly watch too but had written it off because of the lack of numbers on the watch face. I've never owned a watch like that before but if it is pretty easy to get used to reading (I often need to look at the time very quickly) I might consider that as an option too!


----------



## EmileH

Thank you all for your kind wishes my cafe friends. 

I love the look of the medor watch. I don't have any h watches. I tend to favor cartier. I want to add a watch to my collection in the next few years and I entertained the thought of an Hermes watch but I don't think I want to go in that direction. They don't seem as timeless and versatile to me as cartier.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you all for your kind wishes my cafe friends.
> 
> I love the look of the medor watch. I don't have any h watches. I tend to favor cartier. I want to add a watch to my collection in the next few years and I entertained the thought of an Hermes watch but I don't think I want to go in that direction. They don't seem as timeless and versatile to me as cartier.



I had considered checking out Cartier watches as well.

My problem with many watches is that I have a very small wrist (5" all around) so a lot of watches look too big on me. I love watches with big faces but they always look "off".


----------



## Mininana

Kyokei said:


> I had considered checking out Cartier watches as well.
> 
> My problem with many watches is that I have a very small wrist (5" all around) so a lot of watches look too big on me. I love watches with big faces but they always look "off".



Again same height person here also small wrists. I wear a 36mm Rolex every single day and I am not a formal person. Only casual here. And I love it!!


----------



## Kyokei

Mininana said:


> Again same height person here also small wrists. I wear a 36mm Rolex every single day and I am not a formal person. Only casual here. And I love it!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532618



That looks great on you!!! I hope to one day find a dress watch too that fits nicely. I think one casual and one dress is a good start.

I really like the look of Rolex watches but every one I've ever tried on looked overwhelmingly big on my wrist. I wish I saved some of the pictures.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

Today we moved our tile, DH is a champion procrastinator. I've carried 950 lbs of tile up 2.5 flights of stairs. I cannot carry the whole box of our floor tiles so poor DH has to work on those. I took care of the wall tiles in 50lb boxes and the shower floor tiles. I'm tired.

I'm browsing online sales. I ordered a few easily returnable sale items, a Stella cheetah skirt that will look delightfully weird with my Stella cat print shirt. My birthday is not till next weekend and we're going to a kid friendly restaurant one evening with my niece and nephew, I think they will approve of my cat outfit. We're also going out for a grown up dinner the following evening where I will wear a space age Holly Golightly black dress and my black Chanel jacket. I believe DH is going to give me my birthday gift early so I can wear it rather than travel with a red leather jewelry box  yes, I know what it is. He ruined the surprise as I paid the CC bill and saw it but I don't care-I am that excited. 

Kyokei, I could see you with the Medor or the Mini Medor watch. I think it would suit you. There is also an incredibly small, delicate watch The Faubourg. Very feminine and delicate. It's online with diamonds but I know it comes with a plain bezel.  

I'm off to eat a pizza, I earned it with the tile moving!


----------



## momasaurus

Playing with yet another CW of Triomphe du Paladin.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 The colors looks so washed out on my laptop, much better on the phone. Oh well. 

I've had this design in pale pink (looked awful on me, passed it on right away), bright purple and magenta (returned it, but probably should have kept it), and now have a black-ivory-green one and this taupe-ivory-blue. Someday I will find the perfect CW!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3532424



As I suspected---totally classy and elegant.  Does your DH up his game when you look like that?

Curious.  Do you ever wear the gold farandole in a double loop?  It seems like it would look so different that it would be like having two different necklaces.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> Playing with yet another CW of Triomphe du Paladin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors looks so washed out on my laptop, much better on the phone. Oh well.
> 
> I've had this design in pale pink (looked awful on me, passed it on right away), bright purple and magenta (returned it, but probably should have kept it), and now have a black-ivory-green one and this taupe-ivory-blue. Someday I will find the perfect CW!!!



Love it in the upper right tie!


----------



## Cordeliere

Kyokei said:


> I hadn't considered the Medor, but just checked it out and really like the look!
> 
> Potentially a silly question, but do you find it difficult to tell the exact time without the numbers on the face? Is it something you get used to?



I have had a number of watches over the years that don't have numbers, and for me, it was absolutely no issue at all in being able to read the time.  This was true even for watches that had odd shaped faces.   But I am good spatially in general.


----------



## lanit

Kyokei, I have a cape cod double tour and love it. But I also have several vintage Lasalle watches and an apple I watch. I have two leather bands, Bougainville chevre and electric blue swift. These two colors cover a lot of my wardrobe choices when I need a pop of color on my wrist. I always get a ton of compliments on it when I do wear it. HTH?

Happy belated and upcoming birthday wishes to PBP and For Mrs.O!


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> As I suspected---totally classy and elegant.  Does your DH up his game when you look like that?
> 
> Curious.  Do you ever wear the gold farandole in a double loop?  It seems like it would look so different that it would be like having two different necklaces.



Hi, yes, I like wearing the farandole in different configurations. It's like 3 or 4 necklaces in one. 

DH ups his game a little when I dress up but  he's really a casual guy. I don't  went him to be too uncomfortable.

But thank you for your sweet compliment. You are one classy lady yourself.


----------



## MadMadCat

Cordeliere said:


> Maybe Santa Claus will bring you a selfie stick.



LOL! If DH sees a Selfie stick in the house, he may not be so dear anymore  He truly despise them!


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> some medications for preventing migraine and other conditions cause weight gain.   One of the meds I took 30 years was notorious for weight gain and I didn't know that.  When I started the med I was a normal and slender weight.  Plus the doc upped the dose to try and make it more effective but that just increased the side effects, notably, weight gain.   I was at at stage in life where a lot was going on, school, work, DH, etc., and just carried on as best I could despite the gain.    Thirty years ago the array of meds was nothing like it is now.    But even now some meds cause weight gain so a person has to be really vigilant about what they're taking as some docs really . . . are . . . not . . . helpful.



That's very unfortunate!
Luckily I don't take medications of any type on a permanent basis, I think the weight gain is more due to hormonal changes. I also had to stop that bit of physical exercise I used to do because of an injury, and I am still unable to exercise how I'd like to. To be honest, I am not very concerned about it. I am always been reasonably comfortable with who I am, I'm mostly sorry for the clothes!!!


----------



## MadMadCat

Kyokei said:


> Hello everyone! Hope you are all doing well. Sorry for disappearing, there is a lot going on at the moment and life has been pretty busy and stressful lately. It should clear up, at least in some areas, in about two weeks which I look forward to.
> 
> I managed to avoid the Black Friday sales (I hate shopping during crowded sales nowadays... it gets too crazy) though I did get a pair of Gucci shoes on presale that I'd been eyeing for months! I think that's it for me this year, though I do plan on getting myself some RTW for Christmas and a new H item or two.
> 
> Speaking of which.... does anyone here own H watches? Do you find them worth it? I know they don't have good resale value but that doesn't matter to me since I buy things with the intention to keep them forever. But I have been looking for a good watch option that can be both casual or slightly more dressed up, rather than something like a Rolex which is always pretty dressy.
> 
> My ultimate dream watch is, sadly, out of my budget at the moment since upcoming H purchases and other financial commitments are a priority. But I was considering something from H since I really do love the brand and their designs. If any of you own one, can you tell me if you love it or not? I was mostly looking at the H Heure, Cape Cod, and Slim, though haven't tried any on yet so am unsure.



DH is a bit of a watch buff, and one thing he always tells me is to buy watches from watchmakers, not designers. H may be the exception to the rule, but...
I like to wear man's watches, in steel, my favorite being Frank Muller.


----------



## Maedi

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind birthday wishes. It has been a good year. Next year is a big birthday. I hope to be celebrating that one in France. But for this year I warmed up a frozen croissant that I brought back from Paris. [emoji4]
> 
> I have a bottle of Taylor Fladgate 40 year old port that I bought for my 40th birthday. DH and I have a small glass each birthday. We will have to finish it up this year. I'll need a 50 year old bottle next year, although DH points out that this one has aged along with me. My 40s have been good thus far. I hope the last year stays true to the theme.



Happy Birthday! I like the port tradition and it aging along as well as your general outlook.


----------



## JolieS

Kyokei said:


> Hello everyone! Hope you are all doing well. Sorry for disappearing, there is a lot going on at the moment and life has been pretty busy and stressful lately. It should clear up, at least in some areas, in about two weeks which I look forward to.
> 
> I managed to avoid the Black Friday sales (I hate shopping during crowded sales nowadays... it gets too crazy) though I did get a pair of Gucci shoes on presale that I'd been eyeing for months! I think that's it for me this year, though I do plan on getting myself some RTW for Christmas and a new H item or two.
> 
> Speaking of which.... does anyone here own H watches? Do you find them worth it? I know they don't have good resale value but that doesn't matter to me since I buy things with the intention to keep them forever. But I have been looking for a good watch option that can be both casual or slightly more dressed up, rather than something like a Rolex which is always pretty dressy.
> 
> My ultimate dream watch is, sadly, out of my budget at the moment since upcoming H purchases and other financial commitments are a priority. But I was considering something from H since I really do love the brand and their designs. If any of you own one, can you tell me if you love it or not? I was mostly looking at the H Heure, Cape Cod, and Slim, though haven't tried any on yet so am unsure.


Don't own an H watch because IMO they are way overpriced for a fashion watch. If you're looking for a fashion watch (vs. a timepiece) at this phase in your life, why not look at some of the Cartier offerings? I think they are better value.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind birthday wishes. It has been a good year. Next year is a big birthday. I hope to be celebrating that one in France. But for this year I warmed up a frozen croissant that I brought back from Paris. [emoji4]
> 
> I have a bottle of Taylor Fladgate 40 year old port that I bought for my 40th birthday. DH and I have a small glass each birthday. We will have to finish it up this year. I'll need a 50 year old bottle next year, although DH points out that this one has aged along with me. My 40s have been good thus far. I hope the last year stays true to the theme.



lovely tradition (the port)! 
We have a similar tradition with our anniversary. We open a bottle of vintage champagne (1996) every year for our anniversary. That's the year in which we got married. The issue is that the bottles are getting scarcer and scarcer. I only have 6 more and they're difficult to find, since 1996 was an excellent vintage for Champagne. 
DH is proposing to move to Armagnac and Cognac, which may be an option for your birthday as well, if you like it and if port becomes hard to find.


----------



## Kyokei

Thank you all for your feedback on the watches. I do want to invest in a proper timepiece by a watchmaker at some point and have tried on a few from Rolex, Patek Philippe, Omega, A. Lange & Söhne etc but haven't found the "perfect" one yet and don't want to settle on something I don't feel is right. I just want an alternative fashion watch for occasions when the nice watch might not be appropriate.

I saw pictures of the Faubourg online too but didn't know they had a non diamond version! I like diamonds, but wouldn't want a diamond fashion watch. A dress watch might be a different story. I will check that one out too, thanks!

I should really go to Cartier and give it a try. I don't know any SA there. I had a bracelet from them a long time ago (before ever joining TPF) but ended up giving it to my mom, who normally hates fine jewelry and any luxury branded item but really loved it.


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> Playing with yet another CW of Triomphe du Paladin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors looks so washed out on my laptop, much better on the phone. Oh well.
> 
> I've had this design in pale pink (looked awful on me, passed it on right away), bright purple and magenta (returned it, but probably should have kept it), and now have a black-ivory-green one and this taupe-ivory-blue. Someday I will find the perfect CW!!!


Or maybe change your top?   That said, it seems to be a soft cw.  How does it look with taupe top?  It's a little hard to see the effect of the cw on the top, lighting or something.   
Speaking of soft cws, I had pretty much always assumed that monochromatic tones or muted cws were best in part b/c my coloring is not high contrast. When I was at Miami H earlier this year, SA mentioned she thought I looked better in contrasts.   White backgrounds, basically.  Like a Jardin d'Hiver with a white background.   I registered what the SA said but there were no really dark-hued HS available (like, Balade en Berlin, a carriage HS, issued in dark hues).   

So this afternoon I'm going thru a stash of my non-H scarves, vintage mostly, trying them on.  Discovered that the dark colors like dark navy florals with autumnal accents that I naturally gravitate were too somber.  The prints with a white or off white background reflected some light to face.  When at boutique I always passed over HS with "too much white."   It's interesting at my senior citizen age  to discover that maybe I learned something new?


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> DH is a bit of a watch buff, and one thing he always tells me is to buy watches from watchmakers, not designers. H may be the exception to the rule, but...
> I like to wear man's watches, in steel, my favorite being Frank Muller.


I looked them up.   I like the tonneau shape with the jazzy numbers.  I have a Lois Hill watch in that shape with similar numbers.  (I like silver).   I want to say that I remember Frank Muller having done a tonneau shape with these numbers being all different sizes and colors.


----------



## JolieS

Kyokei said:


> Thank you all for your feedback on the watches. I do want to invest in a proper timepiece by a watchmaker at some point and have tried on a few from Rolex, Patek Philippe, Omega, A. Lange & Söhne etc but haven't found the "perfect" one yet and don't want to settle on something I don't feel is right. I just want an alternative fashion watch for occasions when the nice watch might not be appropriate.
> 
> I saw pictures of the Faubourg online too but didn't know they had a non diamond version! I like diamonds, but wouldn't want a diamond fashion watch. A dress watch might be a different story. I will check that one out too, thanks!
> 
> I should really go to Cartier and give it a try. I don't know any SA there. I had a bracelet from them a long time ago (before ever joining TPF) but ended up giving it to my mom, who normally hates fine jewelry and any luxury branded item but really loved it.


Someday when you're ready for a timepiece, in addition to Rolex and Patek, give Jaeger-Lecoultre a look (my personal fave).


----------



## Cordeliere

MadMadCat said:


> DH is a bit of a watch buff, and one thing he always tells me is to buy watches from watchmakers, not designers. .



That really makes a lot of sense


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> That's very unfortunate!
> Luckily I don't take medications of any type on a permanent basis, I think the weight gain is more due to hormonal changes. I also had to stop that bit of physical exercise I used to do because of an injury, and I am still unable to exercise how I'd like to. To be honest, I am not very concerned about it. I am always been reasonably comfortable with who I am, I'm mostly sorry for the clothes!!!


It's really good you can live your life without getting thrown off course by other's vibes.  You are a model for us all.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mininana said:


> Again same height person here also small wrists. I wear a 36mm Rolex every single day and I am not a formal person. Only casual here. And I love it!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532618


What a beautiful face on that watch!


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> I looked them up.   I like the tonneau shape with the jazzy numbers.  I have a Lois Hill watch in that shape with similar numbers.  (I like silver).   I want to say that I remember Frank Muller having done a tonneau shape with these numbers being all different sizes and colors.



Yes, correct. I love the tonneau shape, a little more unusual than most. What i like the most is the movement, though. Frank Muller, as well as Jager-leCoultre as @JolieS recommends (and patek philippe), make their own movements, while many other manufacturers buy stock parts and assemble them in rebranded watches. It feels a bit like cheating to me...


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> It's really good you can live your life without getting thrown off course by other's vibes.  You are a model for us all.



I have been fortunate to be surrounded by people who did not care about someone's look or clothes. I had no "mean girls" around me in school, and i grew up valuing other things. I don't think i can take credit for it, it was just a very healthy environment.

I also never felt the lure of extreme trends either, which may increase one's unhappiness about one's body. I have been wearing pretty much the same type of clothes for 30 years (and at times the SAME clothes!). This weekend i realized i reached for the very first silk scarf i purchased almost 30 years ago. Not H of course, since i bought it as a student, but i still like it and use it.


----------



## Sienna220

momasaurus said:


> I got the ad for the new book from Genevieve Fontan, which looks to be a year-by-year history of the K and B. Anyone else going to order one?


I hadn't heard about this ,  but from what you mention sounds like a must have for the library in my home !  love reading about Hermès history .  do you know when it will be available?
Thanks ,  momasauras!


----------



## Sienna220

Sienna220 said:


> I hadn't heard about this ,  but from what you mention sounds like a must have for the library in my home !  love reading about Hermès history .  do you know when it will be available?
> Thanks ,  momasauras!


I mean momasaurus


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Love it in the upper right tie!


Thank you, *Cordy*. I was attempting the waterfall knot, but it turned into a kind of half-bow thing. The aim is to show a lot of the scarf without looking like the scarf is wearing me. Since you know me IRL, I'm happy for your approval!


----------



## momasaurus

Sienna220 said:


> I hadn't heard about this ,  but from what you mention sounds like a must have for the library in my home !  love reading about Hermès history .  do you know when it will be available?
> Thanks ,  momasauras!


I just paid $58 (which includes shipping). The listing is not on their website yet, but you might contact arfonmaisonedition@orange.fr . Title is "Memoire des sacs Hermès I: Kelly, Haut a courroies et Birkin." (I like how it's part one, implying more to come!!)


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> Or maybe change your top?   That said, it seems to be a soft cw.  How does it look with taupe top?  It's a little hard to see the effect of the cw on the top, lighting or something.
> Speaking of soft cws, I had pretty much always assumed that monochromatic tones or muted cws were best in part b/c my coloring is not high contrast. When I was at Miami H earlier this year, SA mentioned she thought I looked better in contrasts.   White backgrounds, basically.  Like a Jardin d'Hiver with a white background.   I registered what the SA said but there were no really dark-hued HS available (like, Balade en Berlin, a carriage HS, issued in dark hues).
> 
> So this afternoon I'm going thru a stash of my non-H scarves, vintage mostly, trying them on.  Discovered that the dark colors like dark navy florals with autumnal accents that I naturally gravitate were too somber.  The prints with a white or off white background reflected some light to face.  When at boutique I always passed over HS with "too much white."   It's interesting at my senior citizen age  to discover that maybe I learned something new?


Oooh, thanks. I have some time tomorrow to play with different color tops. I'm your opposite - really high contrast coloring and I look best in whack-m-over-the-head bright colors. But sometimes one wants to look more subtle, yes? LOL.

It's nice to learn new things at our age! Or maybe we just look and feel different also. I think one's complexion needs to be perfect to wear white backgrounds. Mine is SOOOOO not.


----------



## MSO13

My birthday bag has arrived!

Meet Ms Olive, she feels fantastic-not as heavy as I was thinking it would be and will be joining me on my birthday trip this week. I would call this color "olive drab" but in the blind stamp photo you can see the green. It's the perfect color to wear with all my olive clothing as it's won't quite match but will complement. Can't wait to try it with my shawls and coats. 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> My birthday bag has arrived!
> 
> Meet Ms Olive, she feels fantastic-not as heavy as I was thinking it would be and will be joining me on my birthday trip this week. I would call this color "olive drab" but in the blind stamp photo you can see the green. It's the perfect color to wear with all my olive clothing as it's won't quite match but will complement. Can't wait to try it with my shawls and coats.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3533257
> View attachment 3533258



Gorgeous!! Carry her in health and happiness. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MadMadCat

MrsOwen3 said:


> My birthday bag has arrived!
> 
> Meet Ms Olive, she feels fantastic-not as heavy as I was thinking it would be and will be joining me on my birthday trip this week. I would call this color "olive drab" but in the blind stamp photo you can see the green. It's the perfect color to wear with all my olive clothing as it's won't quite match but will complement. Can't wait to try it with my shawls and coats.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3533257
> View attachment 3533258



That's a great bag! So full of personality!
IT's the perfect gift for you!


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> @DDsaurus and I are somewhat holiday-averse. Last year we went to Canada where it was just a regular Thursday, LOL. This year we went hiking overnight and lost track of what day was what. As a person over 60 who is not athletic and fairly new to distance hiking, I find traipsing over rocks carrying a loaded backpack somewhat TIRING!! I do have an old HS that comes with me (#hikingwithhermes, LOL). On Thanksgiving day my son got engaged, which is great news. When I got back late last night, some packages were waiting: a vintage scarf (better than I expected), a Patagonia vest (not what I had hoped), and an H bag that I am still deciding about. Every muscle in my body hurts, but I am grateful for H friends here, and that I didn't have to go to a mall!!



Wow a new milestone!! Congratulations on your boy's engagement. This wonderful day is still too far for me.  [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## MadMadCat

momasaurus said:


> Playing with yet another CW of Triomphe du Paladin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors looks so washed out on my laptop, much better on the phone. Oh well.
> 
> I've had this design in pale pink (looked awful on me, passed it on right away), bright purple and magenta (returned it, but probably should have kept it), and now have a black-ivory-green one and this taupe-ivory-blue. Someday I will find the perfect CW!!!



I agree with Eagle, I think this scarf will look best with a taupe, camel or cream top. I find that muted scarves "die" unless they are paired with a muted outfit. Just IMHO, of course.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> My birthday bag has arrived!
> 
> Meet Ms Olive, she feels fantastic-not as heavy as I was thinking it would be and will be joining me on my birthday trip this week. I would call this color "olive drab" but in the blind stamp photo you can see the green. It's the perfect color to wear with all my olive clothing as it's won't quite match but will complement. Can't wait to try it with my shawls and coats.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3533257
> View attachment 3533258


Congratulations and happy birthday!


----------



## imagineme

Beautiful!


----------



## momasaurus

MrsOwen3 said:


> My birthday bag has arrived!
> 
> Meet Ms Olive, she feels fantastic-not as heavy as I was thinking it would be and will be joining me on my birthday trip this week. I would call this color "olive drab" but in the blind stamp photo you can see the green. It's the perfect color to wear with all my olive clothing as it's won't quite match but will complement. Can't wait to try it with my shawls and coats.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3533257
> View attachment 3533258


I am drooling. That is all.


----------



## momasaurus

cremel said:


> Wow a new milestone!! Congratulations on your boy's engagement. This wonderful day is still too far for me.  [emoji1][emoji1]


Thank you, *cremel.* It's apparently still in the future for me too, as they are planning a long engagement to stockpile some $ to start out right. I must say, I have enjoyed every age and phase with my kids. You will too!


----------



## MSO13

momasaurus said:


> Thank you, *cremel.* It's apparently still in the future for me too, as they are planning a long engagement to stockpile some $ to start out right. I must say, I have enjoyed every age and phase with my kids. You will too!



smart, better to focus on the life they will share and figure out what is important to them than to get caught up in the party. 

i am glad that not everyone thinks that way though [emoji12]

thanks about Ms Olive-I'm swooning


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> My birthday bag has arrived!
> 
> Meet Ms Olive, she feels fantastic-not as heavy as I was thinking it would be and will be joining me on my birthday trip this week. I would call this color "olive drab" but in the blind stamp photo you can see the green. It's the perfect color to wear with all my olive clothing as it's won't quite match but will complement. Can't wait to try it with my shawls and coats.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3533257
> View attachment 3533258


I absolutely love this bag!!! What a fantastic addition to your collection. I have your bag's second cousin (35 Fauve Barenia w/PHW) and it is one of my favorites. Wear her in the best of health and happiness.


----------



## dharma

momasaurus said:


> Thank you, *cremel.* It's apparently still in the future for me too, as they are planning a long engagement to stockpile some $ to start out right. I must say, I have enjoyed every age and phase with my kids. You will too!


Congratulations, Momasaurus! What a happy moment for your family!!


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> My birthday bag has arrived!
> 
> Meet Ms Olive, she feels fantastic-not as heavy as I was thinking it would be and will be joining me on my birthday trip this week. I would call this color "olive drab" but in the blind stamp photo you can see the green. It's the perfect color to wear with all my olive clothing as it's won't quite match but will complement. Can't wait to try it with my shawls and coats.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3533257
> View attachment 3533258


----------



## cremel

millivanilli said:


> I suggest Shaun T, starting with T 25 and then going over to insanity max 30.
> 25 / 30 minutes a day, at home, and - I swear, he'll shred you, no additional gear needed except a mini mat which I really would recommend. Both have modifier so that you can do the low impact version which also will help you to loose pounds, so you don't have to do the jumps to see results.. Started insanity max 30 last week after finishing T25 and literally didnt stop eating (since insanity) and didn't gain.
> 
> Eating means on an average day like yesterday: 18 ounces greek joghurt ( yes the one with 10,5% fat), 7 -8 ounces honey (yes), 2 cups nuts, 5 ounces yoghurt with walnuts, 10 tuc crackers, 3 portions of Spaghetti carbonara (!), 1 hughe salad with olive oil and balsamico (which contains a lot of sugar), 5 or 6 slices granary loaf with butter and quince jelly, 2 fried eggs, 3 apples, 2 bananas.... Without Insanity I'd be twice the size within  minutes, ah what do I say, even thinking about eating those amounts would double my size.
> 
> If you stay on your diet and add T25 for the beginning, I bet you'll  loose those few extra pounds.  I lost around.... 24 pounds till now (but started with a hefty weight) and ate... and ate.. and ate... and ate.
> 
> Here's a link to the cardio unit (which is unit 1) so you can have a look at it without purchasing it:
> 
> 
> Perhaps you'll like it




Wow thank you so much.  This is most excellent!!![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## cremel

millivanilli said:


> I suggest Shaun T, starting with T 25 and then going over to insanity max 30.
> 25 / 30 minutes a day, at home, and - I swear, he'll shred you, no additional gear needed except a mini mat which I really would recommend. Both have modifier so that you can do the low impact version which also will help you to loose pounds, so you don't have to do the jumps to see results.. Started insanity max 30 last week after finishing T25 and literally didnt stop eating (since insanity) and didn't gain.
> 
> Eating means on an average day like yesterday: 18 ounces greek joghurt ( yes the one with 10,5% fat), 7 -8 ounces honey (yes), 2 cups nuts, 5 ounces yoghurt with walnuts, 10 tuc crackers, 3 portions of Spaghetti carbonara (!), 1 hughe salad with olive oil and balsamico (which contains a lot of sugar), 5 or 6 slices granary loaf with butter and quince jelly, 2 fried eggs, 3 apples, 2 bananas.... Without Insanity I'd be twice the size within  minutes, ah what do I say, even thinking about eating those amounts would double my size.
> 
> If you stay on your diet and add T25 for the beginning, I bet you'll  loose those few extra pounds.  I lost around.... 24 pounds till now (but started with a hefty weight) and ate... and ate.. and ate... and ate.
> 
> Here's a link to the cardio unit (which is unit 1) so you can have a look at it without purchasing it:
> 
> 
> Perhaps you'll like it




Starting to follow the video tonight!!! Thank you.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Now that Thanksgiving is done, I've had more time to devote to jotting down my travels.

Days 8/9:
*Hue: Vietnam's Imperial City*

One thing to know about Vietnam, it takes time to drive from one place to the next. We hit the road at 8AM and do not reach Hue until midday, even though it looks quite close on the map. I’ve taken a few pics on the way because it is one of the more scenic routes in Vietnam. We have lunch near the hotel, then it’s off to the Imperial Palace. Luckily it was largely unscathed by the war. But humidity, moss and mold have taken its toll. Hue is very, very rainy. We are not completely spared by this.

We learn about the Palace and Palace life.  It’s surrounded by a moat and is very heavily fortified.  It’s meant to keep both people inside the walls as well as keeping outsiders out. 

It’s good to be Emperor—everyone else not so much. Mind you, this went on until the 1850s–1860s.
For girls: If a family had a beautiful girl, she could be taken by the Palace as a concubine. Neighbors and the family would be paid, if a girl was chosen. It’s likely that she would never see her family again. She would be in competition with hundreds of other girls for the Emperor’s favor. If she bore a son to the emperor, she would become a “minor wife.” After the emperor died, the minor wife could return home. Girls had it much easier than boys.

Boys, if chosen, would go into the service of the Emperor and be educated. At 9 or 10 they would be drugged and have their privates chopped off in one fell swoop. Seven out of ten died in the process. The eunuchs, would live with the concubines and Emperor; and they ensure no men with their gear in tact, so to speak would enter the compound. DH was quite horrified to know that this process went on after the Middle Ages. The French just looked the other way.

The palace and grounds are really beautiful. The only scarring that I could see from the war was bullet marks on some bronze pieces. Much of the exterior decoration is done with broken pottery. It is told that one emperor ordered the finest porcelain from Europe, only to have it broken for decoration. Porcelain and lacquer were used for decoration as they both resist water and humidity.

We go on a bicycle drawn rickshaw through the city. I can see why people wear masks. The fumes are awful. We go to a lovely dinner and listen to traditional Vietnamese music.


----------



## momasaurus

dharma said:


> Congratulations, Momasaurus! What a happy moment for your family!!


Very sweet of you, dharma. Thank you!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here are more pics from the Palace.


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I slept so deliciously late today and will spend the day doing some organizing and my exercise will be carrying floor tiles up stairs so that our tile contractor doesn't have to waste hours doing it. DH and will try to turn it into some kind of competition. I expect to be rather sore tomorrow, it's 400 sq ft of tile and 2.5 flights of stairs.
> 
> While we had many correct guesses, EB wins for getting it completely spot on. My birthday bag is a Vert Olive Barenia 35cm Birkin with Gold Hardware! I love Olive green and wear it frequently, I also have several scarves that feature the color. While VO in Barenia can appear more brown indoors, I think it's the perfect neutral shade for me. I was considering blue nuit, macassar, and even trench from the boutique but didn't feel that pull in the 35cm size. All are gorgeous colors but not right for an everyday tote. This is literally perfect, the right price and leather to use frequently and with the preloved patina I will not feel scared of it.
> 
> I am terribly excited as this checks off both Olive and Barenia from my list and frees my Paris trip for no serious bag hunting. I didn't want to have to line up or stalk a SA or feel any kind of pressure. I have a piece of jewelry I'd love to get from FSH and then will try my luck for something fabulous-not necessarily a B or K. I will have limited days to shop as the point of the trip is to spend time with DH and my Dad.
> 
> Ok, off to have a snack of the last macarons before I start my projects. Thanks for playing my guessing game!



Mrs O that's is A wonderful bag!! Love the leather and color combination. 35 VO looks great. My friend has a 35 in such color and she loves it to death. Congrats Mrs O!


----------



## cremel

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3531833
> View attachment 3531832
> View attachment 3531831
> View attachment 3531831
> 
> I did something like that last year, but I still have more to do. I went through the late 80's and 90's on that go round.  Need to do it again for more current things.
> 
> In the spirit of the Cafe, I baked something today.  Mom's go-to Sour Cream Coffee Cake.
> 
> It is getting colder at night here so I am harvesting the fresh basil and will make linguine with pesto sauce for dinner.  This is what happens when it rains here, I cook



Ah ha! That looks delicious!!


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> I cleaned the closet out today, too!   Since I have multiple sizes in closet, I had to try on a lot of clothes.  That's aerobic activity for sure (I'll take it where I can get it).
> 
> I managed to lose 5 lb recently (a key 5 lb loss) by just about doubling my time on stationary bike to an hour at a pop.  I pretty much cut out lattes and use a tiny souffle dish for ice cream instead of something closer to a cereal bowl.   I found I could fit into a blouse and sea green skirt I really liked from 10 years ago.
> 
> The skirt could use another 5 lb loss but it had sentimental value b/c I wore it when we went to Ireland and Scotland a decade ago.  It's a good start getting into it!   There's hope for the jackets I held on to, as well.   A total of 10 lb loss with 5 to go puts me at my lowest weight in what seems a very long time.   I'd pretty much be a misses size instead of a plus size with that.   Imagine the whole wide world of misses clothing opening up again!   You guys have so many choices!
> And congrats to those who have also lost weight.



Good job eagle on the weight loss!! My goal is to first try to lose 5.


----------



## cremel

MadMadCat said:


> Went to H today, for some Christmas gifts, and I got the Mythiques Phoenix CW 09, therefore I'm twin with @pocketbookpup  and many others here!
> 
> I had a long wishlist of scarves and shawls based on what I've seen in this forum and online, but at the end the colors didn't love me, or they weren't available in my store, or simply did not compare with MP.
> 
> I tried the Boucles CSGM with the black background but DH voted it down  . He was not a fan of the orange accent and he also thought the silk carre' boucles with the background was not something I needed. His comment was "I'm sure you've that already" LOL.  I tried the MP in CW06 (blue/gray) which is stunning, but I have many scarves that match blue only and I wanted something different. I tried on at least three different Chacun fait son nid, and nothing really worked. I tried other CWs of Au but du monde, which were a little too bright for my taste. DH loved Tigre royale, but no CW (in store) looked particularly good on me. So, the red Mythique Phoenix was the pick.
> 
> When I got home I was shocked to verify how versatile that silk shawl is. It goes with absolutely EVERYTHING I've in my closet. I was also surprised to see that it works with blue, dark brown and black, which is unusual. I actually categorize my scarfs in three sections: those that match with black, with blue and with brown. I had troubles deciding where to place this one!
> 
> Thanks for enabling!



Congrats on the new shawl MMC!! I am catching up. Probably will see a photo of it soon.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Madmadcat, happy to be your twin. The cheval Phoenix is incredibly versatile isn't it? Congrats.
> 
> Gracekelly, your cake looks amazing.
> 
> Eagle, good for you on the weight loss and the closet cleanout. Every 5 lb increment is so hard.
> 
> We went to Newport to the breakers for a Christmas concert then to dinner to celebrate my birthday. I brought my vintage black box Kelly, since she's the classiest bag in my collection. [emoji12]



Happy belated birthday dear Ppup!! So sorry that I was too busy over the long weekend and missed lots of messages from the cafe.  [emoji512][emoji485][emoji257][emoji162]black box K sounds extremely good for the occasion. It's a timeless piece!


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> I got the ad for the new book from Genevieve Fontan, which looks to be a year-by-year history of the K and B. Anyone else going to order one?



I'd love to get one!


----------



## etoupebirkin

More of Hue:

The next morning it is pouring. Raining buckets, so our boat ride is cancelled and we go to the Buddhist Temple by bus. The roads are flooded by a foot or two of water. But the bus goes through it and by the afternoon it has all drained away.

At the Buddhist Temple, there is a very confusing hazard sign. But our walk up the steps is rewarded by a stunning temple and a beautiful Bonzai garden. When we see the dragonflies, our guide is pleased because it means the rain will end. By the shrine there is a market with fruit and souvenirs.

We hop on the bus and go for a short ride to a Summer Palace and Tu Duc’s Tomb.

I decide to skip the next Buddhist Temple because in order to reach it you need to climb 150 steps. My gimpy knee is bothering me and I opt for a massage at the hotel.

Given our success with the last time Thung Phi BBQ we consult with Trip Advisor and come up with Serene Cuisine. It’s the number 1 rated place in Hue. It’s about a mile walk from our hotel and it’s a nice evening. Little did we know it was next to impossible to find and we started to go into a neighborhood in which I was not entirely comfortable. But after some thrills and chills, we reach the place. Again, it’s kind of a dive. I was actually expecting a nicer restaurant. But we’ve walked a bit and decide to stay. The food is wonderful and the waitress wants to practice English. She’s tiny and cute as a button. Beers are two for one, so we have a beer each with dinner. When we leave and say we are going out to a bar for more drinks, she teases DH about his belly. She says, big baby in there. Oh well. By the time we get to the bar, my knee is hurting me and I’m feeling irritable. So we decide to go back to the hotel. Unfortunately, this irritability is a portent. And by the next morning I am sick as a dog.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3532424



You look absolutely beautiful!!! Classic and perfect jewelry!!


----------



## cremel

Mininana said:


> Greetings [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3532465



Beautiful!!! I love your bag. [emoji7]


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Here are more pics from the Palace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3533725
> View attachment 3533726
> View attachment 3533727
> View attachment 3533728
> View attachment 3533729
> View attachment 3533730
> View attachment 3533732
> View attachment 3533733
> View attachment 3533734


That last dragon and the fu dog in the previous set are so darn cool.  I am quite fond of dragons.


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> Hello everyone! Hope you are all doing well. Sorry for disappearing, there is a lot going on at the moment and life has been pretty busy and stressful lately. It should clear up, at least in some areas, in about two weeks which I look forward to.
> 
> I managed to avoid the Black Friday sales (I hate shopping during crowded sales nowadays... it gets too crazy) though I did get a pair of Gucci shoes on presale that I'd been eyeing for months! I think that's it for me this year, though I do plan on getting myself some RTW for Christmas and a new H item or two.
> 
> Speaking of which.... does anyone here own H watches? Do you find them worth it? I know they don't have good resale value but that doesn't matter to me since I buy things with the intention to keep them forever. But I have been looking for a good watch option that can be both casual or slightly more dressed up, rather than something like a Rolex which is always pretty dressy.
> 
> My ultimate dream watch is, sadly, out of my budget at the moment since upcoming H purchases and other financial commitments are a priority. But I was considering something from H since I really do love the brand and their designs. If any of you own one, can you tell me if you love it or not? I was mostly looking at the H Heure, Cape Cod, and Slim, though haven't tried any on yet so am unsure.



I do have a simple watch from Hermès. It's not automatic tho. Every few years a battery replacement is needed.  So far time stays accurate. I am yet to see the longevity.  It's only eight months old so far.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here are more pics from Hue and the Summer Palace.


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> I just paid $58 (which includes shipping). The listing is not on their website yet, but you might contact arfonmaisonedition@orange.fr . Title is "Memoire des sacs Hermès I: Kelly, Haut a courroies et Birkin." (I like how it's part one, implying more to come!!)



I enjoy it when my DH reads to me. It's just that he has to translate a good part of it to me on the fly if it's entirely in French.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Good job eagle on the weight loss!! My goal is to first try to lose 5.


Thank you cremel.  Saw internist today.  Dressed very carefully so that the lost five lbs. would show up on the scale.  No ornaments except a couple of rings.   Lightweight top and jacket.  Heavy chunky heels but kicked those off.   And the weight loss did register!   Sweet!


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> My birthday bag has arrived!
> 
> Meet Ms Olive, she feels fantastic-not as heavy as I was thinking it would be and will be joining me on my birthday trip this week. I would call this color "olive drab" but in the blind stamp photo you can see the green. It's the perfect color to wear with all my olive clothing as it's won't quite match but will complement. Can't wait to try it with my shawls and coats.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3533257
> View attachment 3533258



There she is!!! Major congrats dear Mrs O!! Enjoy her!


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Here are more pics from Hue and the Summer Palace.
> View attachment 3533776
> View attachment 3533778
> View attachment 3533784
> View attachment 3533785
> View attachment 3533787
> View attachment 3533788
> View attachment 3533791
> View attachment 3533792
> View attachment 3533793


The eyeballs on that dragon in the middle of your pix here are wild.   I've never seen eyeballs like that on a dragon.  Must make him really powerful.


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> That last dragon and the fu dog in the previous set are so darn cool.  I am quite fond of dragons.


I am very fond of dragons too. This trip was one of the favorite ones I've ever been on. It was very strenuous. But as I'm writing my recollections and gathering photos, I'm quite happy and content.

And since there's been chatting about scarves, I put the BdG Love scarf on hold. Will pick that up later this week or Saturday.


----------



## eagle1002us

*Etoupe*, You mentioned that the air was pretty bad at one place.  The skies look pretty clear.  Was the air bad from pollution like China?  Also, did you see any silver jewelry that's native to the area?    Also, what's the rest of your story after you got sick?   (sorry to hear that).


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> The eyeballs on that dragon in the middle of your pix here are wild.   I've never seen eyeballs like that on a dragon.  Must make him really powerful.


That dragon is part of the palace that has been totally renovated. The Vietnamese government is painstakingly renovating each part of the palace and grounds. The process is estimated to take about 50 years.


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> *Etoupe*, You mentioned that the air was pretty bad at one place.  The skies look pretty clear.  Was the air bad from pollution like China?  Also, did you see any silver jewelry that's native to the area?    Also, what's the rest of your story after you got sick?   (sorry to hear that).


The air is bad because of the fumes from the scooters. There are so many of them on the road at once. It is not polluted like in China. THAT was truly awful.

I did not see any native silver jewelry that I knew was artisanal and unique to Vietnam. I looked when I could. I saw a lot of cheap stuff in the markets, but it looked like you could get similar stuff on the streets of NYC.

I was sick on a travel day from Hue to Saigon to Can Tho (Mekong Delta) and for the better part of that stop. In desperation, I took some antibiotics and felt better. So that saved Saigon for me. But then I must have caught a virus on the plane back home and have been fighting that ever since. Other than three days, I've been sick/not myself for three weeks.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> The air is bad because of the fumes from the scooters. There are so many of them on the road at once. It is not polluted like in China. THAT was truly awful.
> 
> I did not see any native silver jewelry that I knew was artisanal and unique to Vietnam. I looked when I could. I saw a lot of cheap stuff in the markets, but it looked like you could get similar stuff on the streets of NYC.
> 
> I was sick on a travel day from Hue to Saigon to Can Tho (Mekong Delta) and for the better part of that stop. In desperation, I took some antibiotics and felt better. So that saved Saigon for me. But then I must have caught a virus on the plane back home and have been fighting that ever since. Other than three days, I've been sick/not myself for three weeks.


You had a strenuous trip, doing something every day.   You had to be fit to do that.   All that bike-riding!   Sorry about the 3 week virus.   

When we travel, I have to pace myself very carefully, have a couple of rest/take it easy days per week.   But then I don't see anywhere near as much as DH.   However, usually the first day's stop is H so I am as close to being fresh as a daisy as possible.


----------



## Maedi

etoupebirkin said:


> The air is bad because of the fumes from the scooters. There are so many of them on the road at once. It is not polluted like in China. THAT was truly awful.
> 
> I did not see any native silver jewelry that I knew was artisanal and unique to Vietnam. I looked when I could. I saw a lot of cheap stuff in the markets, but it looked like you could get similar stuff on the streets of NYC.
> 
> I was sick on a travel day from Hue to Saigon to Can Tho (Mekong Delta) and for the better part of that stop. In desperation, I took some antibiotics and felt better. So that saved Saigon for me. But then I must have caught a virus on the plane back home and have been fighting that ever since. Other than three days, I've been sick/not myself for three weeks.



I hope you feel better soon and really enjoyed your travel pictures and stories. The bonsai trees are lovely. I also thought that the Hermès horn pendants are made in Vietnam, aren't they?


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you cremel.  Saw internist today.  Dressed very carefully so that the lost five lbs. would show up on the scale.  No ornaments except a couple of rings.   Lightweight top and jacket.  Heavy chunky heels but kicked those off.   And the weight loss did register!   Sweet!



LOL I do the same when I go see my physician. After making sure to take my jackets and anything like that I also take off my shoes even tho the nurse keeps saying no need to take off shoes! Ha ha ha. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cremel

etoupebirkin said:


> The air is bad because of the fumes from the scooters. There are so many of them on the road at once. It is not polluted like in China. THAT was truly awful.
> 
> I did not see any native silver jewelry that I knew was artisanal and unique to Vietnam. I looked when I could. I saw a lot of cheap stuff in the markets, but it looked like you could get similar stuff on the streets of NYC.
> 
> I was sick on a travel day from Hue to Saigon to Can Tho (Mekong Delta) and for the better part of that stop. In desperation, I took some antibiotics and felt better. So that saved Saigon for me. But then I must have caught a virus on the plane back home and have been fighting that ever since. Other than three days, I've been sick/not myself for three weeks.



EB hope you feel better soon! International trips are always prone to cause flu etc. My DH coughed for five weeks after a trip to Shanghai. Antibiotics did the trick.  

Take care!


----------



## cremel

etoupebirkin said:


> Here are more pics from Hue and the Summer Palace.
> View attachment 3533776
> View attachment 3533778
> View attachment 3533784
> View attachment 3533785
> View attachment 3533787
> View attachment 3533788
> View attachment 3533791
> View attachment 3533792
> View attachment 3533793



I love these bonsai! Thank you EB for sharing. After retiring early from being a doctor, my father worked with my auntie for five years to create small bonsai. They had fun tho it did not bring lots of profit. It was like his new full time job. Eventually they stopped when because of family relocation.


----------



## MadMadCat

etoupebirkin said:


> The air is bad because of the fumes from the scooters. There are so many of them on the road at once. It is not polluted like in China. THAT was truly awful.
> 
> I did not see any native silver jewelry that I knew was artisanal and unique to Vietnam. I looked when I could. I saw a lot of cheap stuff in the markets, but it looked like you could get similar stuff on the streets of NYC.
> 
> I was sick on a travel day from Hue to Saigon to Can Tho (Mekong Delta) and for the better part of that stop. In desperation, I took some antibiotics and felt better. So that saved Saigon for me. But then I must have caught a virus on the plane back home and have been fighting that ever since. Other than three days, I've been sick/not myself for three weeks.



I absolutely loved your travelogue! Thanks for taking the time. I find so interesting that they used the fine porcelain as pieces of a mosaic, to reproduce their traditional patterns and figures.

It must have been a very strenuous trip and i's sorry to hear you got sick. I used to travel a lot and never got sick but now i get sick every time i catch a plane for more than a 3 hours flight. I guess exposure to various bugs does help with strengthening our immune system!

Your pictures are also very interesting and beautiful. You've a great eye!


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> My birthday bag has arrived!
> Meet Ms Olive, she feels fantastic-not as heavy as I was thinking it would be and will be joining me on my birthday trip this week. I would call this color "olive drab" but in the blind stamp photo you can see the green. It's the perfect color to wear with all my olive clothing as it's won't quite match but will complement. Can't wait to try it with my shawls and coats.Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3533257
> View attachment 3533258




You mentioned earlier that this was going to be your workhorse bag.   What will you carry in her?


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> Thank you, *Cordy*. I was attempting the waterfall knot, but it turned into a kind of half-bow thing. The aim is to show a lot of the scarf without looking like the scarf is wearing me. Since you know me IRL, I'm happy for your approval!



You get great big bushel baskets of approval from me.


----------



## Cordeliere

etoupebirkin said:


> But then I must have caught a virus on the plane back home and have been fighting that ever since. Other than three days, I've been sick/not myself for three weeks.



Add me to the list of those who have really enjoyed your travelogue. So sorry to hear you are sick.  I think airplanes and airports are one of the circles of hell.


----------



## EmileH

EB get well soon! What a trip! Enjoyed your photos.


----------



## momasaurus

cremel said:


> I enjoy it when my DH reads to me. It's just that he has to translate a good part of it to me on the fly if it's entirely in French.


Like her other books, it's in both French and English. The layout is not always fantastic, but the pix are awesome and it's packed with info. Do you have her other books? Guides et Codes des Sacs Hermès? And Carrés d'art, that has a picture of (nearly) every H design?


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Like her other books, it's in both French and English. The layout is not always fantastic, but the pix are awesome and it's packed with info. Do you have her other books? Guides et Codes des Sacs Hermès? And Carrés d'art, that has a picture of (nearly) every H design?



I haven't seen these. I must look. Do you have them? They sound amazing.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I haven't seen these. I must look. Do you have them? They sound amazing.


Yes, I have them all. Come on over! LOL. The Scarf picture book is really heavy, although paperback. They are here http://www.arfon-edition.com/f/index.php, but not the newest one yet.


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> You mentioned earlier that this was going to be your workhorse bag.   What will you carry in her?



everything, i'm going to use it on my trip as a carry on so iPad, magazine, snacks, shawl and my jewelry for the trip. plus my Celine cross body which holds my wallet, glasses, cardholders and change. i will also have a Ulysses as i want to work on a little project with my Dad when we're together. it's going to be packed full but that's what it's for!

i got rid of my fancy impractical Gucci travel bag in favor of a more practical wheeled bag so it can rest on top while walking.


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> The air is bad because of the fumes from the scooters. There are so many of them on the road at once. It is not polluted like in China. THAT was truly awful.
> 
> I did not see any native silver jewelry that I knew was artisanal and unique to Vietnam. I looked when I could. I saw a lot of cheap stuff in the markets, but it looked like you could get similar stuff on the streets of NYC.
> 
> I was sick on a travel day from Hue to Saigon to Can Tho (Mekong Delta) and for the better part of that stop. In desperation, I took some antibiotics and felt better. So that saved Saigon for me. But then I must have caught a virus on the plane back home and have been fighting that ever since. Other than three days, I've been sick/not myself for three weeks.



feel better EB! i often find that just taking time off can cause me to get sick, i firmly believe that my hectic life allows me to power through any hint of sickness but the minute i have a few days off, boom with the cold or whatever virus is going around. I hope you start to feel better and like yourself soon!


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Yes, I have them all. Come on over! LOL. The Scarf picture book is really heavy, although paperback. They are here http://www.arfon-edition.com/f/index.php, but not the newest one yet.



Put on a pot of tea. I'm heading over... [emoji6]


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> everything, i'm going to use it on my trip as a carry on so iPad, magazine, snacks, shawl and my jewelry for the trip. plus my Celine cross body which holds my wallet, glasses, cardholders and change. i will also have a Ulysses as i want to work on a little project with my Dad when we're together. it's going to be packed full but that's what it's for!
> 
> i got rid of my fancy impractical Gucci travel bag in favor of a more practical wheeled bag so it can rest on top while walking.



Sounds like the perfect travel setup. Safe travels. Have a wonderful visit.


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> Yes, I have them all. Come on over! LOL. The Scarf picture book is really heavy, although paperback. They are here http://www.arfon-edition.com/f/index.php, but not the newest one yet.


What is the date range of the scarves pictured in the scarf book?  TIA


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> What is the date range of the scarves pictured in the scarf book?  TIA


PUblished in 2014, so it includes Zebra Pegasus and goes all the way back to Jeu des Omnibus (1937). It also includes the author's weird numbering system of how rare/valuable/sought after the scarf is. Don't know what statistics have been used.


----------



## MadMadCat

momasaurus said:


> PUblished in 2014, so it includes Zebra Pegasus and goes all the way back to Jeu des Omnibus (1937). It also includes the author's weird numbering system of how rare/valuable/sought after the scarf is. Don't know what statistics have been used.



I have the book. I like that it gives me the possibility of seeing scarves of the past, that I don't know of, but I wished it had the colorways. I understand it would probably be more of an encyclopedia, though. All possible combinations probably make hundreds of thousands of scarves....we should ask Croisette7: I think she has them all!


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> PUblished in 2014, so it includes Zebra Pegasus and goes all the way back to Jeu des Omnibus (1937). It also includes the author's weird numbering system of how rare/valuable/sought after the scarf is. Don't know what statistics have been used.


Ok. I may have to buy this!


----------



## MadMadCat

As someone who does not follow trends very much, there are things that I simply don't understand. I wonder if one of you trendy ladies can help me out.

What is the deal with the bag-size trend? 
I will elaborate: I am not a small woman, I'm 5'11", I've been a size 8-10 my whole life (I got a bit more weight recently, but that's another matter), 
I need bags that:
1) do not look silly on me (too small, like I'm using my doll's bag, or too big, like I'm going for a short trip)
2) that hold what I need to hold (at a minimum, wallet with documents, Credit cards, coins, a bit of cash, kleenex, four sets of keys, iphone, a shawl).

That pretty much means bags that are approximately 14"x11" (35x28cm). That has been the constant for every single bag I truly loved in the last 30 years (exclusions apply for evening clutches). The couple of times in which I diverted and bought smaller or bigger bags, I ended up regretting it. 
How do you adapt to the trend, especially for tiny bags? What do you do with your stuff?


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> Like her other books, it's in both French and English. The layout is not always fantastic, but the pix are awesome and it's packed with info. Do you have her other books? Guides et Codes des Sacs Hermès? And Carrés d'art, that has a picture of (nearly) every H design?



Moma I actually didn't know about her books. Spoke with DH last night after seeing your post. Turned out DH knew she wrote books for lux brands and she lives twenty minutes from his extended family! LOL. One of those books that DH mentioned to me was the book about scarves. His mother used to sell all those good scarves made natively in France so he was familiar with that book already. I would love to get the book about scarves.


----------



## cremel

MadMadCat said:


> As someone who does not follow trends very much, there are things that I simply don't understand. I wonder if one of you trendy ladies can help me out.
> 
> What is the deal with the bag-size trend?
> I will elaborate: I am not a small woman, I'm 5'11", I've been a size 8-10 my whole life (I got a bit more weight recently, but that's another matter),
> I need bags that:
> 1) do not look silly on me (too small, like I'm using my doll's bag, or too big, like I'm going for a short trip)
> 2) that hold what I need to hold (at a minimum, wallet with documents, Credit cards, coins, a bit of cash, kleenex, four sets of keys, iphone, a shawl).
> 
> That pretty much means bags that are approximately 14"x11" (35x28cm). That has been the constant for every single bag I truly loved in the last 30 years (exclusions apply for evening clutches). The couple of times in which I diverted and bought smaller or bigger bags, I ended up regretting it.
> How do you adapt to the trend, especially for tiny bags? What do you do with your stuff?



I am 5'2. For me the size of Birkin 30 or Kelly 32 is perfect but I also go one size up to for example garden party 36. For tiny bags like a clutch it is not very practical for me for day to day use. I have too much stuff that cannot fit in a tiny bag: keys, wallets, tissue, a small makeup bag, phone and ear plugs, a packable grocery bag(can fold into a 2.5 inch pouch), sometimes an iPad but most of the time I have a separate bag for laptop. Small bags are only used for evening such as Bolide 27. The 14x11 should look great on you. It's close to the garden party 36 I think.  It's also almost the size of LV never fill.  That's the most practical size for us working women.  [emoji3] I need to find a scarf pouch.  I feel bad to throw the beautiful scarves into the bag directly.  Once a good scarf pouch arrives one more item goes into the bag.


----------



## Croisette7

MadMadCat said:


> I have the book. I like that it gives me the possibility of seeing scarves of the past, that I don't know of, but I wished it had the colorways. I understand it would probably be more of an encyclopedia, though. All possible combinations probably make hundreds of thousands of scarves....we should ask Croisette7: I think she has them all!


Yes dear, I have the book and nearly all the scarves, you are absolutely right!


----------



## momasaurus

cremel said:


> Moma I actually didn't know about her books. Spoke with DH last night after seeing your post. Turned out DH knew she wrote books for lux brands and she lives twenty minutes from his extended family! LOL. One of those books that DH mentioned to me was the book about scarves. His mother used to sell all those good scarves made natively in France so he was familiar with that book already. I would love to get the book about scarves.


Awesome! Your DH gets more and more amazing. Definitely get the book - they take PayPal. Make sure you get Carrés d'art *II* (with pix) not just *I (*only has names).


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> I am 5'2. For me the size of Birkin 30 or Kelly 32 is perfect but I also go one size up to for example garden party 36. For tiny bags like a clutch it is not very practical for me for day to day use. I have too much stuff that cannot fit in a tiny bag: keys, wallets, tissue, a small makeup bag, phone and ear plugs, a packable grocery bag(can fold into a 2.5 inch pouch), sometimes an iPad but most of the time I have a separate bag for laptop. Small bags are only used for evening such as Bolide 27. The 14x11 should look great on you. It's close to the garden party 36 I think.  It's also almost the size of LV never fill.  That's the most practical size for us working women.  [emoji3] I need to find a scarf pouch.  I feel bad to throw the beautiful scarves into the bag directly.  Once a good scarf pouch arrives one more item goes into the bag.



Thanks Cremel! The only H bag I use (finding it practical) is the leather GP, indeed! 
For the scarf pouch...I hate to admit it, but I find that the gallon ziplocks are perfect. I see the beautiful pouches made by MaiTai, and I wonder if I should get one, but I still prefer the practicality of the ziplock since it is waterproof, I can see what's in it, it has minimal bulk, it seals tight (in case of spills, ink, etc) and when it gets grungy I just replace it with a new one!


----------



## MadMadCat

Croisette7 said:


> Yes dear, I have the book and nearly all the scarves, you are absolutely right!



You've the most wonderful collection, Croisette7, it never ends to amaze me! Do you know more or less how many they are? 
I'm also curious, if it is not too intrusive to ask, how do you store them? hanging? folded? in their boxes? It is a problem I'm struggling with.


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> PUblished in 2014, so it includes Zebra Pegasus and goes all the way back to Jeu des Omnibus (1937). It also includes the author's weird numbering system of how rare/valuable/sought after the scarf is. Don't know what statistics have been used.


Ok. Just ordered!


----------



## Genie27

MadMadCat said:


> As someone who does not follow trends very much, there are things that I simply don't understand. I wonder if one of you trendy ladies can help me out.
> 
> What is the deal with the bag-size trend?
> I will elaborate: I am not a small woman, I'm 5'11", I've been a size 8-10 my whole life (I got a bit more weight recently, but that's another matter),
> I need bags that:
> 1) do not look silly on me (too small, like I'm using my doll's bag, or too big, like I'm going for a short trip)
> 2) that hold what I need to hold (at a minimum, wallet with documents, Credit cards, coins, a bit of cash, kleenex, four sets of keys, iphone, a shawl).
> 
> That pretty much means bags that are approximately 14"x11" (35x28cm). That has been the constant for every single bag I truly loved in the last 30 years (exclusions apply for evening clutches). The couple of times in which I diverted and bought smaller or bigger bags, I ended up regretting it.
> How do you adapt to the trend, especially for tiny bags? What do you do with your stuff?


----------



## Genie27

MadMadCat said:


> As someone who does not follow trends very much, there are things that I simply don't understand. I wonder if one of you trendy ladies can help me out.
> 
> What is the deal with the bag-size trend?


I'm practical minded as well. I like small to medium bags because they suit my frame, but find they are too small to carry all my gear at times.

I sort-of separate my bags into summer and winter. Winter requires bigger bags to hold my hat, scarf, gloves. Summer, I can get by with smaller bags but they still need to carry a small water bottle and folding tote. I don't carry a lot - phone, keys, credit card case, coin purse, pocket mirror, lip balm and lipstick, small water bottle, and a small pouch of papers - misc receipts etc. I need a Calvi style card holder for extra store cards etc. - right now I'm using a muji aluminum case and I leave it at home mostly.

I have a C mini flap that rarely get used unless I'm going specifically to dinner/event, and it matches my outfit. It's a pale peach/salmon, so summer parties mostly.

But I still require a separate tote for my lunch or umbrella or other random stuff I can't/won't fit into my handbag. I have a folding tote for groceries as well.


----------



## MadMadCat

Genie27 said:


> But *I still require a separate tote* for my lunch or umbrella or other random stuff I can't/won't fit into my handbag. I have a folding tote for groceries as well.



I guess that's the "secret". I try to fit everything in my one bag, including my lunch (which explains my preference for the ziplock!). My handbags get a beating. My "workhorse" has to be replaced practically every season, no matter the quality. My GP is in really rough shape, after having been used almost daily for a year.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> I have a C mini flap that rarely get used unless I'm going specifically to dinner/event, and it matches my outfit. It's a pale peach/salmon, so summer parties mostly.



That sounds luscious. Pic?


----------



## Genie27

Tomorrow, Cordy - none on my phone right now.

Someone asked me about kefir here the other day...
It's a fermented milk product common in Eastern Europe. I make it at home using kefir grains my friend gave me.

I looked up a lot of info on kefir on line, on how to make it etc. Although it is available in stores, that is a pasteurized version. You can buy the grains, and make it - it sounded intimidating initially, but I found it easy to make, once I got a routine going, and really beneficial to my digestion, energy, sugar cravings etc.


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> I am 5'2. For me the size of Birkin 30 or Kelly 32 is perfect but I also go one size up to for example garden party 36. For tiny bags like a clutch it is not very practical for me for day to day use. I have too much stuff that cannot fit in a tiny bag: keys, wallets, tissue, a small makeup bag, phone and ear plugs, a packable grocery bag(can fold into a 2.5 inch pouch), sometimes an iPad but most of the time I have a separate bag for laptop. Small bags are only used for evening such as Bolide 27. The 14x11 should look great on you. It's close to the garden party 36 I think.  It's also almost the size of LV never fill.  That's the most practical size for us working women.  [emoji3] I need to find a scarf pouch.  I feel bad to throw the beautiful scarves into the bag directly.  Once a good scarf pouch arrives one more item goes into the bag.





Genie27 said:


> I'm practical minded as well. I like small to medium bags because they suit my frame, but find they are too small to carry all my gear at times.
> 
> I sort-of separate my bags into summer and winter. Winter requires bigger bags to hold my hat, scarf, gloves. Summer, I can get by with smaller bags but they still need to carry a small water bottle and folding tote. I don't carry a lot - phone, keys, credit card case, coin purse, pocket mirror, lip balm and lipstick, small water bottle, and a small pouch of papers - misc receipts etc. I need a Calvi style card holder for extra store cards etc. - right now I'm using a muji aluminum case and I leave it at home mostly.
> 
> I have a C mini flap that rarely get used unless I'm going specifically to dinner/event, and it matches my outfit. It's a pale peach/salmon, so summer parties mostly.
> 
> But I still require a separate tote for my lunch or umbrella or other random stuff I can't/won't fit into my handbag. I have a folding tote for groceries as well.





MadMadCat said:


> I guess that's the "secret". I try to fit everything in my one bag, including my lunch (which explains my preference for the ziplock!). My handbags get a beating. My "workhorse" has to be replaced practically every season, no matter the quality. My GP is in really rough shape, after having been used almost daily for a year.



I agree! I can only use a small bag for parties (e.g. Chanel small CF, I do not have a small Hermes bag), and it is still tough to fit the bare essentials. I can't do a mini bag for anything other than a run to the grocery store, so I don't own any.
For daily use for a purse, I use a medium sized bag, chanel jumbo, new medium boy or LV empreinte Montaigne. Kelly 32 would work for me as well for this, but I have a 35 so it is a little large for everyday.
For work days I use my daily bag + a tote (which does take a beating). This has my lunch, papers, extras (tea packets, wool scarf, gloves, work keys and badge, tissues, hand lotion). I also bring another bag with my breast pump and supplies in it (smooshy leather bag with comfortable shoulder straps, since the pump is heavy). I am truly a bag lady on work days! 
For errand days when I am not working and I need a tote I use my K35 or B30, I put the same things as my daily purse + an extra thin cardigan, wool scarf and gloves). 
For day trips or plane carry on I need a very large tote. The LV empreinte Citadine is what I have. The size and "openness" are perfect, but the straps are thin and can be painful. 
I also have a baby bag to carry! DS just turned 10 months, so I am ready to move on to something a little smaller than the gigantic nylon bag I was using. I just cleaned out an older tote (GST) and will try this for the baby bag. I think it would work for a work bag as well for many people, but I need a huge work bag. GP is good as a work bag for me, but I agree with madmadcat that my work bags get destroyed after a year. To be honest, I can't stomach the idea of destroying a leather GP every year! I try to keep my work tote bags under $1500.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Tomorrow, Cordy - none on my phone right now.
> 
> Someone asked me about kefir here the other day...
> It's a fermented milk product common in Eastern Europe. I make it at home using kefir grains my friend gave me.
> 
> I looked up a lot of info on kefir on line, on how to make it etc. Although it is available in stores, that is a pasteurized version. You can buy the grains, and make it - it sounded intimidating initially, but I found it easy to make, once I got a routine going, and really beneficial to my digestion, energy, sugar cravings etc.



 Love kefir! It typically has higher CFU than yogurt. Many cultures have a version of this that they have consumed traditionally.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Tomorrow, Cordy - none on my phone right now.



I look forward to it.  That is one of my favorite colors but I don't have many clothes in that color because they are hard to find.  A bag in that color would be amazing.


----------



## Cordeliere

I am the queen of small purses even though I am 6 foot tall.   On a daily basis, I am currently carrying a Balenciaga first.   All that is in it is a wallet that holds money and credit cards, keys, and a phone.  For a long time, I had a wallet on a chain style bag that I used for my daily.

I have a collection of micro bags ( 6 x 8) that I use when DH and I go out to dinner or to a performing arts event.  When I carry them, I only put in my driver's license, a credit card, and the key for the car I am driving.   They are so small that I can put them on the edge of the table or in my lap and they are not in the way.  

To me, 8 x 10 feels medium and 10 x 12 or 14 feels quite large.   I am wanting a slightly larger but not to big bag that I could slide my mac airbook in.   It would need to be 9 x 13.  Can't figure out what I want.   The whole straps and weight things are perplexing.  And I don't like bags that are more than 5 inches deep cause it is difficult to slide past people and things without the purse banging them.  And the closure--that is the real crazy maker since I am not crazy about zippers even though I am carrying a zipper bag now.  I like kiss locks.   Then add the requirement for leather interior.   And a smooshy exterior.   Why couldn't I have been Jane Birkin and had my dream bag made by Hermes?


----------



## MadMadCat

@nicole0612 yes, i did not expect to destroy the GP in a year either. Everyone had told me it wouldn't, that it is super sturdy etc.

Well, i guess not sturdy enough!


----------



## Genie27

I was considering a goyard or lv tote for lunch/overnight clothes/brolly and a small handbag for my essentials. But then I'm carrying two bags. And the likelihood that I leave the tote at work and need another bag to take the next days lunch to work. 

Something like the folding silk H bag, if it wasn't so dear.


----------



## momasaurus

I am enjoying this discussion!


----------



## lanit

MadMadCat said:


> As someone who does not follow trends very much, there are things that I simply don't understand. I wonder if one of you trendy ladies can help me out.
> 
> What is the deal with the bag-size trend?
> I will elaborate: I am not a small woman, I'm 5'11", I've been a size 8-10 my whole life (I got a bit more weight recently, but that's another matter),
> I need bags that:
> 1) do not look silly on me (too small, like I'm using my doll's bag, or too big, like I'm going for a short trip)
> 2) that hold what I need to hold (at a minimum, wallet with documents, Credit cards, coins, a bit of cash, kleenex, four sets of keys, iphone, a shawl).
> 
> That pretty much means bags that are approximately 14"x11" (35x28cm). That has been the constant for every single bag I truly loved in the last 30 years (exclusions apply for evening clutches). The couple of times in which I diverted and bought smaller or bigger bags, I ended up regretting it.
> How do you adapt to the trend, especially for tiny bags? What do you do with your stuff?



For me, it is not a matter of being on trend in using smaller or lighter bags. H bags are heavy due to the lining and quality of leathers. As I get older, and don't need to carry even a notepad at times, I just simply make my notes on either an iPad or iPhone, and carry minimal accessories. I only need eyeglass case, keys and my commuter cards. I love not having to lug things around. Post breast surgery, it was a relief not to have to carry the weight of client files, laptop, etc etc. it's a liberating feeling not to have to carry a wallet around anymore,and just take the small amount of cash for the day instead of a whole week. My average daily bag size is the Halzan GM or a plume 28. I adore my mini Roulis and wouldn't hesitate on a bolide 27 and I am 5'5. I carry and extra nylon baggu style bag in case I need to pick up groceries on the way home. That's pretty much my lifestyle in a nutshell.


----------



## MadMadCat

lanit said:


> For me, it is not a matter of being on trend in using smaller or lighter bags. H bags are heavy due to the lining and quality of leathers. As I get older, and don't need to carry even a notepad at times, I just simply make my notes on either an iPad or iPhone, and carry minimal accessories. I only need eyeglass case, keys and my commuter cards. I love not having to lug things around. Post breast surgery, it was a relief not to have to carry the weight of client files, laptop, etc etc. it's a liberating feeling not to have to carry a wallet around anymore,and just take the small amount of cash for the day instead of a whole week. My average daily bag size is the Halzan GM or a plume 28. I adore my mini Roulis and wouldn't hesitate on a bolide 27 and I am 5'5. I carry and extra nylon baggu style bag in case I need to pick up groceries on the way home. That's pretty much my lifestyle in a nutshell.



That's great! Somehow even if i don't carry folders or papers (a laptop only occasionally), the content of my bag is always super heavy. The wallet alone is a brick! I get the lightest bags possible, but when they are full they always end up being too heavy.


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> As someone who does not follow trends very much, there are things that I simply don't understand. I wonder if one of you trendy ladies can help me out.
> 
> What is the deal with the bag-size trend?
> I will elaborate: I am not a small woman, I'm 5'11", I've been a size 8-10 my whole life (I got a bit more weight recently, but that's another matter),
> I need bags that:
> 1) do not look silly on me (too small, like I'm using my doll's bag, or too big, like I'm going for a short trip)
> 2) that hold what I need to hold (at a minimum, wallet with documents, Credit cards, coins, a bit of cash, kleenex, four sets of keys, iphone, a shawl).
> 
> That pretty much means bags that are approximately 14"x11" (35x28cm). That has been the constant for every single bag I truly loved in the last 30 years (exclusions apply for evening clutches). The couple of times in which I diverted and bought smaller or bigger bags, I ended up regretting it.
> How do you adapt to the trend, especially for tiny bags? What do you do with your stuff?



I don't follow trends. I buy what I like and what works for me. If everyone likes small bags great. More bigger bags for me. [emoji2]


----------



## gracekelly

I am scratching my head about the micro bag trend as well.  They are fine for dress, but I don't get the usage as a daily bag.  I have tried to pare down what I carry in general, just to keep the weight of the bag from becoming excessive.  I have always considered my Chanel flaps as being dress bags and some of my Kelly 28's  The rest of them are in daytime territory for me.  I have always thought that a Bolide 31 and  a Kelly 32 or 35 are the perfect day bags.  My only other additions to that are my Chanel GST.


----------



## EmileH

I'm just catching up. I was out all day. For work I carry a LV neverfull in the checked pattern. It contains my insulated lunch bag, my shoes in a shoe bag (I don't drive in my heels because it ruins them plus in the winter it's messy out), and a few essentials (dictaphone, kleenex, tea, emergency necessities). I carry my purse separately. Then if I run errands or go out after work, I leave my neverfull in the car. The neverfull does the trick. If it gets ruined after a few years no big deal. And sometimes I have to go to a not so great neighborhood and I leave my expensive bags at home and throw my wallet right in the neverfull. I'm not a big LV fan but it serves a purpose.  I have a maitai pochette to fold my scarf in my bag. It feels luxurious and matches my organizer. I really don't worry about the weight of my bag. It doesn't bother me. I have walked all day in Paris with a b35.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I am close to 5'2". But I'm about a size 8 to 10. I can rock a 30 or a 35 birkin. I also use 35 and 32 Kellys. I am not one for evening bags. I have a Jige and a BV Knot for clutches. I wear what I like. When I'm carrying a 35, I can slip a laptop into in along with my other stuff. I think the winds will change regarding bag size.

I'm not sure I could do a micro bag. To me they seem silly. I have been curious about  a 28 Kelly, but have not been able to see one/score one.

When I want to go lighter, I carry my Roulis or my Constance Elan.


----------



## Cordeliere

etoupebirkin said:


> I have been curious about  a 28 Kelly, but have not been able to see one/score one.
> .



I have a Kelly 28 and it does not hold a lot.   In my bag categorization,  it is at the very small end of medium size.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> I am the queen of small purses even though I am 6 foot tall.   On a daily basis, I am currently carrying a Balenciaga first.   All that is in it is a wallet that holds money and credit cards, keys, and a phone.  For a long time, I had a wallet on a chain style bag that I used for my daily.
> 
> I have a collection of micro bags ( 6 x 8) that I use when DH and I go out to dinner or to a performing arts event.  When I carry them, I only put in my driver's license, a credit card, and the key for the car I am driving.   They are so small that I can put them on the edge of the table or in my lap and they are not in the way.
> 
> To me, 8 x 10 feels medium and 10 x 12 or 14 feels quite large.   I am wanting a slightly larger but not to big bag that I could slide my mac airbook in.   It would need to be 9 x 13.  Can't figure out what I want.   The whole straps and weight things are perplexing.  And I don't like bags that are more than 5 inches deep cause it is difficult to slide past people and things without the purse banging them.  And the closure--that is the real crazy maker since I am not crazy about zippers even though I am carrying a zipper bag now.  I like kiss locks.   Then add the requirement for leather interior.   And a smooshy exterior.   Why couldn't I have been Jane Birkin and had my dream bag made by Hermes?


I like kiss locks, too, and they're HTF.   Years ago Marc Jacobs made a largish quilted bag with large kiss lock called the Stam bag, I think.  Rather expensive for what it was and I never saw anybody carry one.  All I wanted was a kiss lock bag that snapped shut with a satisfying "snap" sound.   An old-fashioned bag.   Do not like zippers.  Leather interior and a tactile smooshy exterior, all good.   Does this exist?  Nope.


----------



## MadMadCat

Cordeliere said:


> I am the queen of small purses even though I am 6 foot tall.   On a daily basis, I am currently carrying a Balenciaga first.   All that is in it is a wallet that holds money and credit cards, keys, and a phone.  For a long time, I had a wallet on a chain style bag that I used for my daily.
> 
> I have a collection of micro bags ( 6 x 8) that I use when DH and I go out to dinner or to a performing arts event.  When I carry them, I only put in my driver's license, a credit card, and the key for the car I am driving.   They are so small that I can put them on the edge of the table or in my lap and they are not in the way.
> 
> To me, 8 x 10 feels medium and 10 x 12 or 14 feels quite large.   I am wanting a slightly larger but not to big bag that I could slide my mac airbook in.   It would need to be 9 x 13.  Can't figure out what I want.   The whole straps and weight things are perplexing.  And I don't like bags that are more than 5 inches deep cause it is difficult to slide past people and things without the purse banging them.  And the closure--that is the real crazy maker since I am not crazy about zippers even though I am carrying a zipper bag now.  I like kiss locks.   Then add the requirement for leather interior.   And a smooshy exterior.   Why couldn't I have been Jane Birkin and had my dream bag made by Hermes?



Wow, and i thought i was the difficult one about my bag requirements!! I will have DH read your post so he stops saying that i am difficult to please!! [emoji1]

Good point about the bag thickness!


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm just catching up. I was out all day. For work I carry a LV neverfull in the checked pattern. It contains my insulated lunch bag, my shoes in a shoe bag (I don't drive in my heels because it ruins them plus in the winter it's messy out), and a few essentials (dictaphone, kleenex, tea, emergency necessities). I carry my purse separately. Then if I run errands or go out after work, I leave my neverfull in the car. The neverfull does the trick. If it gets ruined after a few years no big deal. And sometimes I have to go to a not so great neighborhood and I leave my expensive bags at home and throw my wallet right in the neverfull. I'm not a big LV fan but it serves a purpose.  I have a maitai pochette to fold my scarf in my bag. It feels luxurious and matches my organizer. I really don't worry about the weight of my bag. It doesn't bother me. I have walked all day in Paris with a b35.



I got tennis elbow from carrying heavy bags, therefore i now try to either shoulder carry or have lighter bags. 
When i travel, ironically, my bags are lighter because i don't carry the keys and i have less documents (no driving license, only one or two credit cards and very little cash). I have a wallet i only use when traveling which is a fraction of the weight of my standard wallet.

Clearly i am doing something wrong!

I am loving everyone's contribution to the discussion. It is interesting how each of us has a very clear set of requirements, and yet the perfect bag does not seem to exist!


----------



## MadMadCat

gracekelly said:


> I am scratching my head about the micro bag trend as well.  They are fine for dress, but I don't get the usage as a daily bag.  I have tried to pare down what I carry in general, just to keep the weight of the bag from becoming excessive.  I have always considered my Chanel flaps as being dress bags and some of my Kelly 28's  The rest of them are in daytime territory for me.  I have always thought that a Bolide 31 and  a Kelly 32 or 35 are the perfect day bags.  My only other additions to that are my Chanel GST.



Yes, if i could just have a bolide with longer handles, it would probably be ideal. I am not a fan of the handles+strap. 
On the other hand, the idea of waiting for an H custom order does not appeal me a bit.


----------



## Genie27

MMC, years ago I switched to a credit card case + coin purse, instead of a wallet. I find it's much lighter and more compact.  I don't carry much cash, it goes in the credit card holder. And I consolidate my coins /transit tokens as much as possible to cut weight.

If I drove, I could do what PbP does, With a tote for the large items and a small handbag for money/keys etc. 

I never appreciated the lightness of my bv hobo until I started carrying heavier bags and dealing with shoulder and neck issues. Sometimes I wish I'd bought a cabat(?) instead of the parachute for this winter. It holds a lot, but the hardware and handles are heavy.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> I like kiss locks, too, and they're HTF.   Years ago Marc Jacobs made a largish quilted bag with large kiss lock called the Stam bag, I think.  Rather expensive for what it was and I never saw anybody carry one.  All I wanted was a kiss lock bag that snapped shut with a satisfying "snap" sound.   An old-fashioned bag.   Do not like zippers.  Leather interior and a tactile smooshy exterior, all good.   Does this exist?  Nope.



I agree with you in modern bags.  There is nothing out there if I am going to stick to wanting a kiss lock.   I am toying with the idea of maybe a sac mallete or a pullman as both of those have kiss locks.   I don't think my air book would fit in a sac mallette.   But they were made in several sizes so I might be wrong.  The pullman is probably a better bet.   I rather suspect I would look sort of goofy carrying either one of these.   And neither has a shoulder strap.  Like I said, why can't I have the Jane Birkin airplane experience.


----------



## nicole0612

lanit said:


> For me, it is not a matter of being on trend in using smaller or lighter bags. H bags are heavy due to the lining and quality of leathers. As I get older, and don't need to carry even a notepad at times, I just simply make my notes on either an iPad or iPhone, and carry minimal accessories. I only need eyeglass case, keys and my commuter cards. I love not having to lug things around. Post breast surgery, it was a relief not to have to carry the weight of client files, laptop, etc etc. it's a liberating feeling not to have to carry a wallet around anymore,and just take the small amount of cash for the day instead of a whole week. My average daily bag size is the Halzan GM or a plume 28. I adore my mini Roulis and wouldn't hesitate on a bolide 27 and I am 5'5. I carry and extra nylon baggu style bag in case I need to pick up groceries on the way home. That's pretty much my lifestyle in a nutshell.



This is the opposite of my lifestyle. I am a planner and I like to be prepared. Your approach is what I aspire to though! Every time I have been forced to run out the door without my "essentials" it does feel freeing. 
...though usually I will end up at a drugstore picking up a few items I can't get through the day without!


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> I am scratching my head about the micro bag trend as well.  They are fine for dress, but I don't get the usage as a daily bag.  I have tried to pare down what I carry in general, just to keep the weight of the bag from becoming excessive.  I have always considered my Chanel flaps as being dress bags and some of my Kelly 28's  The rest of them are in daytime territory for me.  I have always thought that a Bolide 31 and  a Kelly 32 or 35 are the perfect day bags.  My only other additions to that are my Chanel GST.



I agree 100% with this! 
My only added comment is that one of my CF is caviar jumbo with mademoiselle clasp and these casual elements and durability make it quite appropriate for a day bag.


----------



## Cordeliere

Cordeliere said:


> I have a Kelly 28 and it does not hold a lot.   In my bag categorization,  it is at the very small end of medium size.



Wanted to edit my post but the time for doing that has lapsed, so I will just quote myself.

My Kelly is roughly 10 inches wide and 8 inches high, but it seems functionally smaller.   

Over the course of my life, I have had things that the inside and the outside don't match.  Many years ago I had a Honda Civic station wagon in which the inside was much larger than the outside.  It was a small car but absolutely anything would go inside it.  The inside was "bigger" than the outside.    My Kelly is just the opposite.  It seems like it should hold more than it does based on the size of the outside.   This is not a problem for my minimalist purse contents, but anyone who actually carried things in her bag would probably be frustrated.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> MMC, years ago I switched to a credit card case + coin purse, instead of a wallet. I find it's much lighter and more compact.  I don't carry much cash, it goes in the credit card holder. And I consolidate my coins /transit tokens as much as possible to cut weight.
> 
> If I drove, I could do what PbP does, With a tote for the large items and a small handbag for money/keys etc.
> 
> I never appreciated the lightness of my bv hobo until I started carrying heavier bags and dealing with shoulder and neck issues. Sometimes I wish I'd bought a cabat(?) instead of the parachute for this winter. It holds a lot, but the hardware and handles are heavy.



I have been thinking about making this switch also. I realize that since I switched my 3 essential cards (2 CCs and license) to a card case, I rarely ever reach for my wallet. Perhaps once a week, if I need cash or my insurance card. It takes up 1/3 to 1/2 of my bag and most of it is just from the folded leather parts, so it is really wasted space.


----------



## cremel

MadMadCat said:


> Thanks Cremel! The only H bag I use (finding it practical) is the leather GP, indeed!
> For the scarf pouch...I hate to admit it, but I find that the gallon ziplocks are perfect. I see the beautiful pouches made by MaiTai, and I wonder if I should get one, but I still prefer the practicality of the ziplock since it is waterproof, I can see what's in it, it has minimal bulk, it seals tight (in case of spills, ink, etc) and when it gets grungy I just replace it with a new one!



Thank you.  I see the pouch now. My DH said "your TPF friend outsmarted you. [emoji1]the ziplock seems to be a great option to me. ".[emoji23]so let's try ziplock out.


----------



## cremel

Speaking of LV bags neverfull, I had this incredible experience on Sunday. So I had a speedy 25 for occasions that B or K is not suitable. It was purchased in Hawaii three years ago. The handles' glue(some kind of adhesive that is black) that keeps the leather together came off, not completely, just some part came off. So DH and I went to LV shop and was hoping to pay some fee to recover the handle because this bag looked good otherwise. After we arrived a gentlemen welcomed us. He gave compliments about my ostrich birkin.  We started the bag repair conversation. Two minutes into the conversation he executed himself and went to the back. We were not sure what was going on. He came out and looked up the bag purchase record in Hawaii store. Then he had this very cheerful expression and said " would you please choose any new bag here for the amount of $2850.00?". I thought I heard it wrong so asked again. He explained "oh this is obviously a quality control problem. Your bag was priced at $2400 and it's current price is about $2850. You could choose anything at this price." Wow!!!! The selection started. I don't quite prefer the brown monogram leather with LV signature patterns. He pulled out this very nice bag and I immediately liked it as a work bag. Attached are photos of my old bag and this new replacement. The speedy photo is from somewhere on the internet as I obviously don't have that bag any more. Presenting my new black work/laptop bag.


----------



## cremel

DH thought I won a lottery or something. [emoji23]


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> Speaking of LV bags neverfull, I had this incredible experience on Sunday. So I had a speedy 25 for occasions that B or K is not suitable. It was purchased in Hawaii three years ago. The handles' glue(some kind of adhesive that is black) that keeps the leather together came off, not completely, just some part came off. So DH and I went to LV shop and was hoping to pay some fee to recover the handle because this bag looked good otherwise. After we arrived a gentlemen welcomed us. He gave compliments about my ostrich birkin.  We started the bag repair conversation. Two minutes into the conversation he executed himself and went to the back. We were not sure what was going on. He came out and looked up the bag purchase record in Hawaii store. Then he had this very cheerful expression and said " would you please choose any new bag here for the amount of $2850.00?". I thought I heard it wrong so asked again. He explained "oh this is obviously a quality control problem. Your bag was priced at $2400 and it's current price is about $2850. You could choose anything at this price." Wow!!!! The selection started. I don't quite prefer the brown monogram leather with LV signature patterns. He pulled out this very nice bag and I immediately liked it as a work bag. Attached are photos of my old bag and this new replacement. The speedy photo is from somewhere on the internet as I obviously don't have that bag any more. Presenting my new black work/laptop bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534765
> View attachment 3534766
> View attachment 3534767



What a nice outcome! Your new bag looks extremely practical and tasteful. I think you made a great choice. 
I have had good experiences with customer service at LV as well. I had a similar quality issue with an empreinte leather bag as well (I think there were some bad batches that caused the seams come apart). However, there is something to be said for a store that has sufficient bag inventory to offer multiple options for replacement!


----------



## periogirl28

May I also chip in. I am thankful for the small bag trend as being petite, aesthetically it looks better on me and they are now much easier to find. Also a lifestyle change means I can carry much less now, significantly this means no large wallet and just card cases. For practicality and travel of course I still use all my larger bags, but most people would consider them medium sized. I however cannot accept the idea of paying for the mini Kelly / micro Constance/ mini Convoyeur as an example, bec it really has limited space ( no phone = no way)  and would only function for evenings. My perfect bag is actually the regular size Roulis and yes I do have the patience to wait for a custom Hermes bag.


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> May I also chip in. I am thankful for the small bag trend as being petite, aesthetically it looks better on me and they are now much easier to find. Also a lifestyle change means I can carry much less now, significantly this means no large wallet and just card cases. For practicality and travel of course I still use all my larger bags, but most people would consider them medium sized. I however cannot accept the idea of paying for the mini Kelly / micro Constance/ mini Convoyeur as an example, bec it really has limited space ( no phone = no way)  and would only function for evenings. My perfect bag is actually the regular size Roulis and yes I do have the patience to wait for a custom Hermes bag.



Your smaller bags look so perfect on you. You know that I'm jealous of that. [emoji2]


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Your smaller bags look so perfect on you. You know that I'm jealous of that. [emoji2]



Oh don't be my dear! And you have now got a great collection of bags which suit you perfectly!


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> Thank you.  I see the pouch now. My DH said "your TPF friend outsmarted you. [emoji1]the ziplock seems to be a great option to me. ".[emoji23]so let's try ziplock out.



At least is a small investment to try out! [emoji23]
Happy to pay it back, i received so many great suggestions in this forum!


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> Speaking of LV bags neverfull, I had this incredible experience on Sunday. So I had a speedy 25 for occasions that B or K is not suitable. It was purchased in Hawaii three years ago. The handles' glue(some kind of adhesive that is black) that keeps the leather together came off, not completely, just some part came off. So DH and I went to LV shop and was hoping to pay some fee to recover the handle because this bag looked good otherwise. After we arrived a gentlemen welcomed us. He gave compliments about my ostrich birkin.  We started the bag repair conversation. Two minutes into the conversation he executed himself and went to the back. We were not sure what was going on. He came out and looked up the bag purchase record in Hawaii store. Then he had this very cheerful expression and said " would you please choose any new bag here for the amount of $2850.00?". I thought I heard it wrong so asked again. He explained "oh this is obviously a quality control problem. Your bag was priced at $2400 and it's current price is about $2850. You could choose anything at this price." Wow!!!! The selection started. I don't quite prefer the brown monogram leather with LV signature patterns. He pulled out this very nice bag and I immediately liked it as a work bag. Attached are photos of my old bag and this new replacement. The speedy photo is from somewhere on the internet as I obviously don't have that bag any more. Presenting my new black work/laptop bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534765
> View attachment 3534766
> View attachment 3534767



What a wonderful experience! Great customer service and outcome.
Very nice tote!


----------



## MadMadCat

periogirl28 said:


> May I also chip in. I am thankful for the small bag trend as being petite, aesthetically it looks better on me and they are now much easier to find. Also a lifestyle change means I can carry much less now, significantly this means no large wallet and just card cases. For practicality and travel of course I still use all my larger bags, but most people would consider them medium sized. I however cannot accept the idea of paying for the mini Kelly / micro Constance/ mini Convoyeur as an example, bec it really has limited space ( no phone = no way)  and would only function for evenings. My perfect bag is actually the regular size Roulis and yes I do have the patience to wait for a custom Hermes bag.



You've a point, proportions are important and indeed there was a period in which the only bags out there were as large as a small european country. 
But that's the pet peeve of mine: i don't understand how bag size can/should be a trend because there is a good size bag for each of us (dimensions, lifestyle etc) which does not change much. 
I mean, i don't shrink or grow, neither i go from going to work every day to having a billionaire's lifestyle (or viceversa for others)!


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> You've a point, proportions are important and indeed there was a period in which the only bags out there were as large as a small european country.
> But that's the pet peeve of mine: i don't understand how bag size can/should be a trend because there is a good size bag for each of us (dimensions, lifestyle etc) which does not change much.
> I mean, i don't shrink or grow, neither i go from going to work every day to having a billionaire's lifestyle (or viceversa for others)!



Well they always need a new gimmick to get women to buy more bags. They didn't have anything more creative to put forward so small size was the thing they pushed. Plus the Asian market was leading luxury sales and I think the small bags were particularly popular there. I didn't see European women hopping on the small bag bandwagon. I bought my maxi flap because I saw so many French women carrying one within the last few years and I loved the look. I think it would be extremely foolish for someone to buy an expensive bag like Hermes or even Chanel in a trendy size if it didn't suit them. Trends come and go. These bags are supposed to last a lifetime.


----------



## momasaurus

MadMadCat said:


> Yes, if i could just have a bolide with longer handles, it would probably be ideal. I am not a fan of the handles+strap.
> On the other hand, the idea of waiting for an H custom order does not appeal me a bit.


Please tell me more. I've always thought a bolide could work for my daily bag. You wish it had longer handles - to go up on the shoulder?


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Wanted to edit my post but the time for doing that has lapsed, so I will just quote myself.
> 
> My Kelly is roughly 10 inches wide and 8 inches high, but it seems functionally smaller.
> 
> Over the course of my life, I have had things that the inside and the outside don't match.  Many years ago I had a Honda Civic station wagon in which the inside was much larger than the outside.  It was a small car but absolutely anything would go inside it.  The inside was "bigger" than the outside.    My Kelly is just the opposite.  It seems like it should hold more than it does based on the size of the outside.   This is not a problem for my minimalist purse contents, but anyone who actually carried things in her bag would probably be frustrated.


Great observations, Cordy, and so true! I don't have a Civic, but my K28 forces me to pare down what I"m carrying: wallet, makeup pouch, glasses. I am longing for a K35.


----------



## tabbi001

eagle1002us said:


> I like kiss locks, too, and they're HTF.   Years ago Marc Jacobs made a largish quilted bag with large kiss lock called the Stam bag, I think.  Rather expensive for what it was and I never saw anybody carry one.  All I wanted was a kiss lock bag that snapped shut with a satisfying "snap" sound.   An old-fashioned bag.   Do not like zippers.  Leather interior and a tactile smooshy exterior, all good.   Does this exist?  Nope.



Oh gosh I almost bought the Stam bag 5 or 6 years ago!!! I thought it looked so pretty but stopped myself because I loved LV too much back then.



cremel said:


> Speaking of LV bags neverfull, I had this incredible experience on Sunday. So I had a speedy 25 for occasions that B or K is not suitable. It was purchased in Hawaii three years ago. The handles' glue(some kind of adhesive that is black) that keeps the leather together came off, not completely, just some part came off. So DH and I went to LV shop and was hoping to pay some fee to recover the handle because this bag looked good otherwise. After we arrived a gentlemen welcomed us. He gave compliments about my ostrich birkin.  We started the bag repair conversation. Two minutes into the conversation he executed himself and went to the back. We were not sure what was going on. He came out and looked up the bag purchase record in Hawaii store. Then he had this very cheerful expression and said " would you please choose any new bag here for the amount of $2850.00?". I thought I heard it wrong so asked again. He explained "oh this is obviously a quality control problem. Your bag was priced at $2400 and it's current price is about $2850. You could choose anything at this price." Wow!!!! The selection started. I don't quite prefer the brown monogram leather with LV signature patterns. He pulled out this very nice bag and I immediately liked it as a work bag. Attached are photos of my old bag and this new replacement. The speedy photo is from somewhere on the internet as I obviously don't have that bag any more. Presenting my new black work/laptop bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534765
> View attachment 3534766
> View attachment 3534767



Wow that sure felt like a lottery! That bag looks so simple yet chic and would be a great all-around bag.


----------



## tabbi001

Speakig of micro trendy bags... It's actually a good thing for me that I just can't make a small bag work because I carry alot of stuff. The first time I used a bag organizer and really edited my stuff was when I got my kelly 32. Even after editing the contents, it still looks stuffed. The 35 size is perfect for me and since it's less in demand, more for me! Sometimes I kick myself for passing on an evelyne tpm in rose sakura and blue atoll but then I reassure myself that those bags will never get used. I recently bought a small antigona (or is it called the mini? I'm not sure) and have used it only once because it doesn't fit anything!!!


----------



## dharma

@Pocketbook Pup, it's seems that I missed your birthday!  I'm sorry!!! I hope it was amazing! Wishing you the very best for a lovely happy healthy year xoxo


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> @Pocketbook Pup, it's seems that I missed your birthday!  I'm sorry!!! I hope it was amazing! Wishing you the very best for a lovely happy healthy year xoxo



Thank you Dharma. It was a great birthday. Xo


----------



## Genie27

Cordy, here are a few pics. I feel ridiculously huge wearing it long on my shoulder and cross body, but in summer, with shortened strap looks ok. Here is a closeup showing colour and a mod shot over my winter coat for scale only.

Edit: I think it will look cute with my fur, but then where will I put my hat/gloves/scarf?


----------



## dharma

cremel said:


> Speaking of LV bags neverfull, I had this incredible experience on Sunday. So I had a speedy 25 for occasions that B or K is not suitable. It was purchased in Hawaii three years ago. The handles' glue(some kind of adhesive that is black) that keeps the leather together came off, not completely, just some part came off. So DH and I went to LV shop and was hoping to pay some fee to recover the handle because this bag looked good otherwise. After we arrived a gentlemen welcomed us. He gave compliments about my ostrich birkin.  We started the bag repair conversation. Two minutes into the conversation he executed himself and went to the back. We were not sure what was going on. He came out and looked up the bag purchase record in Hawaii store. Then he had this very cheerful expression and said " would you please choose any new bag here for the amount of $2850.00?". I thought I heard it wrong so asked again. He explained "oh this is obviously a quality control problem. Your bag was priced at $2400 and it's current price is about $2850. You could choose anything at this price." Wow!!!! The selection started. I don't quite prefer the brown monogram leather with LV signature patterns. He pulled out this very nice bag and I immediately liked it as a work bag. Attached are photos of my old bag and this new replacement. The speedy photo is from somewhere on the internet as I obviously don't have that bag any more. Presenting my new black work/laptop bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534765
> View attachment 3534766
> View attachment 3534767


Beautiful new bag, cremel! What a fun story. There are a few LVs that I've looked at over the years but I never bite for some reason. I love the SC bag and the lockit in the plain clemence like leather. I also would kill for an all vacheta Alma or speedy. On the other end of the spectrum, I've really regretted not buying a Kusama neverfull when they came out. She's a favorite artist of mine. I look at them on eBay now and they are 5x the original price!  I also loved the Richard Prince pieces. The only piece of LV I own is an itty bitty Suhali evening clutch in black and gold HW.    I really like what you've chosen, well done!


----------



## EmileH

Congratulations on your new bag cremel. Nice to hear that the customer service was excellent.

Dharma, I love the SC bags as well. Like Hermes they are classic and even more under the radar. The leather is so sumptuous. I liked the lockit as well but I have seen some for resale that looked like they lost their shape.


----------



## Genie27

Cremel, that is lovely - both the level of customer service, and the gorgeous new bag.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Cordy, here are a few pics. I feel ridiculously huge wearing it long on my shoulder and cross body, but in summer, with shortened strap looks ok. Here is a closeup showing colour and a mod shot over my winter coat for scale only.
> 
> Edit: I think it will look cute with my fur, but then where will I put my hat/gloves/scarf?



Thanks for posting the pic of your lovely bag.  I really like the idea of wearing it with fur.
I think a Hermes glove holder could be useful.


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> What a nice outcome! Your new bag looks extremely practical and tasteful. I think you made a great choice.
> I have had good experiences with customer service at LV as well. I had a similar quality issue with an empreinte leather bag as well (I think there were some bad batches that caused the seams come apart). However, there is something to be said for a store that has sufficient bag inventory to offer multiple options for replacement!



Thank you Nicole.  [emoji16][emoji16]agreed LV customer service is impressive.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well they always need a new gimmick to get women to buy more bags. They didn't have anything more creative to put forward so small size was the thing they pushed. Plus the Asian market was leading luxury sales and I think the small bags were particularly popular there. I didn't see European women hopping on the small bag bandwagon. I bought my maxi flap because I saw so many French women carrying one within the last few years and I loved the look. I think it would be extremely foolish for someone to buy an expensive bag like Hermes or even Chanel in a trendy size if it didn't suit them. Trends come and go. These bags are supposed to last a lifetime.



Cannot agree more Ppup.  [emoji106]I don't follow the bag trend. I actually don't know for sure what the trend is because I only look at the ones I like, often skip commercials from magazines for bags.


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> Great observations, Cordy, and so true! I don't have a Civic, but my K28 forces me to pare down what I"m carrying: wallet, makeup pouch, glasses. I am longing for a K35.



Birkin on the other hand it's more practical in terms of space.


----------



## gracekelly

cremel said:


> Thank you Nicole.  [emoji16][emoji16]agreed LV customer service is impressive.


You did win the lottery!  Plus the SA was extremely nice to you.  Great choice of bag!


----------



## cremel

dharma said:


> Beautiful new bag, cremel! What a fun story. There are a few LVs that I've looked at over the years but I never bite for some reason. I love the SC bag and the lockit in the plain clemence like leather. I also would kill for an all vacheta Alma or speedy. On the other end of the spectrum, I've really regretted not buying a Kusama neverfull when they came out. She's a favorite artist of mine. I look at them on eBay now and they are 5x the original price!  I also loved the Richard Prince pieces. The only piece of LV I own is an itty bitty Suhali evening clutch in black and gold HW.    I really like what you've chosen, well done!


Hello Dharma, 
I don't like the brown signature monogram leather for any LV bags. You are right about the leather feel. It really feels like clemence, soft like butter.  The leather and locking system and side are the reasons that I chose it. This is my only LV bag. I think it will last a long time.


----------



## cremel

Thank you ladies for sharing my little execiting trip to LV.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Hello Dharma,
> I don't like the brown signature monogram leather for any LV bags. You are right about the leather feel. It really feels like clemence, soft like butter.  The leather and locking system and side are the reasons that I chose it. This is my only LV bag. I think it will last a long time.



Oh so cremel is the leather the same as the SC bags or the lockit bags? That's awesome. It's so nice.


----------



## EmileH

I just had great news: a message from the mothership! My gris tourtourelle Kelly is going to pull through the minor surgery that she needed. She will be ready to return to me in January. I'm so happy! The customer service was excellent. Great communication and they are monogramming my clochette while she is there. It has been so sad looking at her empty dustbag sitting in the closet. It seems like the repair was no big deal and she will be perfect


----------



## MadMadCat

momasaurus said:


> Please tell me more. I've always thought a bolide could work for my daily bag. You wish it had longer handles - to go up on the shoulder?



Yes. Having issues with my elbows, I need to be able to switch the weight to the shoulders when needed. It is one of the reasons why most of the coveted H bags don't work for me, and I am not a fan (not for the look, but for my practical purpose) of a bag with handles and a shoulder strap (like a K). The handles always seem to get into my way.
The GP is informal, but I think a large bolide would be perfect if I could just put it above my shoulder.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I just had great news: a message from the mothership! My gris tourtourelle Kelly is going to pull through the minor surgery that she needed. She will be ready to return to me in January. I'm so happy! The customer service was excellent. Great communication and they are monogramming my clochette while she is there. It has been so sad looking at her empty dustbag sitting in the closet. It seems like the repair was no big deal and she will be perfect



Wonderful news! that didn't take much time! (well, relatively, you know...)


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I just had great news: a message from the mothership! My gris tourtourelle Kelly is going to pull through the minor surgery that she needed. She will be ready to return to me in January. I'm so happy! The customer service was excellent. Great communication and they are monogramming my clochette while she is there. It has been so sad looking at her empty dustbag sitting in the closet. It seems like the repair was no big deal and she will be perfect


Great news! Do you travel back to Paris to retrieve her? Or do they ship to you?


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Great news! Do you travel back to Paris to retrieve her? Or do they ship to you?



They are going to send her to my local store. They were so nice about everything.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh so cremel is the leather the same as the SC bags or the lockit bags? That's awesome. It's so nice.



Yes it's not the typical monogram leather. It's very much like clemence but slightly stiffer.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Yes it's not the typical monogram leather. It's very much like clemence.



That's great! I have two Sofia Coppola bags in the same leather and I love them.


----------



## cremel

Going to work with my all time favorite shawl and ring.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Going to work with my all time favorite shawl and ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535083
> View attachment 3535084



Looks great! That might be the best shawl ever. Twins on that one.


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> Going to work with my all time favorite shawl and ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535083
> View attachment 3535084



Beautiful shawl and gorgeous ring.Is it pink gold, I see a slight pink shade on a side, but not on the other? Do you wear it in your ring finger or in the middle finger?


----------



## cremel

MadMadCat said:


> Beautiful shawl and gorgeous ring.Is it pink gold, I see a slight pink shade on a side, but not on the other? Do you wear it in your ring finger or in the middle finger?



Thanks dear MMC. This color, honestly is a bit confusing. My office mate used to tell me it's rose gold but then she found it look more like yellow gold once she used the flash light on her iPhone. [emoji23]my ring finger has gotten fatter(therefore the fat finger in the photo) so I might have to make it one size bigger.


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> Thanks dear MMC. This color, honestly is a bit confusing. My office mate used to tell me it's rose gold but then she found it look more like yellow gold once she used the flash light on her iPhone. [emoji23]my ring finger has gotten fatter(therefore the fat finger in the photo) so I might have to make it one size bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535231
> View attachment 3535232



No worry about fat fingers, you've lovely hands. It is an interesting color, indeed. Very deep yellow. I like the fact that it has a square section, not rounded borders. Very elegant. Congratulations!


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Speaking of LV bags neverfull, I had this incredible experience on Sunday. So I had a speedy 25 for occasions that B or K is not suitable. It was purchased in Hawaii three years ago. The handles' glue(some kind of adhesive that is black) that keeps the leather together came off, not completely, just some part came off. So DH and I went to LV shop and was hoping to pay some fee to recover the handle because this bag looked good otherwise. After we arrived a gentlemen welcomed us. He gave compliments about my ostrich birkin.  We started the bag repair conversation. Two minutes into the conversation he executed himself and went to the back. We were not sure what was going on. He came out and looked up the bag purchase record in Hawaii store. Then he had this very cheerful expression and said " would you please choose any new bag here for the amount of $2850.00?". I thought I heard it wrong so asked again. He explained "oh this is obviously a quality control problem. Your bag was priced at $2400 and it's current price is about $2850. You could choose anything at this price." Wow!!!! The selection started. I don't quite prefer the brown monogram leather with LV signature patterns. He pulled out this very nice bag and I immediately liked it as a work bag. Attached are photos of my old bag and this new replacement. The speedy photo is from somewhere on the internet as I obviously don't have that bag any more. Presenting my new black work/laptop bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534765
> View attachment 3534766
> View attachment 3534767


The


cremel said:


> Speaking of LV bags neverfull, I had this incredible experience on Sunday. So I had a speedy 25 for occasions that B or K is not suitable. It was purchased in Hawaii three years ago. The handles' glue(some kind of adhesive that is black) that keeps the leather together came off, not completely, just some part came off. So DH and I went to LV shop and was hoping to pay some fee to recover the handle because this bag looked good otherwise. After we arrived a gentlemen welcomed us. He gave compliments about my ostrich birkin.  We started the bag repair conversation. Two minutes into the conversation he executed himself and went to the back. We were not sure what was going on. He came out and looked up the bag purchase record in Hawaii store. Then he had this very cheerful expression and said " would you please choose any new bag here for the amount of $2850.00?". I thought I heard it wrong so asked again. He explained "oh this is obviously a quality control problem. Your bag was priced at $2400 and it's current price is about $2850. You could choose anything at this price." Wow!!!! The selection started. I don't quite prefer the brown monogram leather with LV signature patterns. He pulled out this very nice bag and I immediately liked it as a work bag. Attached are photos of my old bag and this new replacement. The speedy photo is from somewhere on the internet as I obviously don't have that bag any more. Presenting my new black work/laptop bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534765
> View attachment 3534766
> View attachment 3534767


Well, the second good thing that's going to happen to you is that I'm going to give you homage (hear me bowing and scraping?) for scoring an ostrich birkin.  I love ostrich.  I don't have any real ostrich but I will even carry a faux birdie just to have the look.   There must be a story behind that score.   Could we have a pix of the ostrich B?  I've never seen one.  The only H ostrich I've seen was years ago, at NM boutique, a very small zippered shoulder bag years ago in a vert anis that was TDF.


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Beautiful new bag, cremel! What a fun story. There are a few LVs that I've looked at over the years but I never bite for some reason. I love the SC bag and the lockit in the plain clemence like leather. I also would kill for an all vacheta Alma or speedy. On the other end of the spectrum, I've really regretted not buying a Kusama neverfull when they came out. She's a favorite artist of mine. I look at them on eBay now and they are 5x the original price!  I also loved the Richard Prince pieces. The only piece of LV I own is an itty bitty Suhali evening clutch in black and gold HW.    I really like what you've chosen, well done!


We saw an exhibit of Kusuma sofas -- those are wild -- maybe 20 years ago in LA.   I like irreverent art.   They were not my personal taste but they were exuberant.  (Besides Warhol and Lichtenstein, the pop artist who made small colored sculptures of cakes and baked goods, Claes Oldenburg, really has my heart!  Talk about whimsical!


----------



## eagle1002us

periogirl28 said:


> May I also chip in. I am thankful for the small bag trend as being petite, aesthetically it looks better on me and they are now much easier to find. Also a lifestyle change means I can carry much less now, significantly this means no large wallet and just card cases. For practicality and travel of course I still use all my larger bags, but most people would consider them medium sized. I however cannot accept the idea of paying for the mini Kelly / micro Constance/ mini Convoyeur as an example, bec it really has limited space ( no phone = no way)  and would only function for evenings. My perfect bag is actually the regular size Roulis and yes I do have the patience to wait for a custom Hermes bag.


Several years ago Vogue magazine ran a picture of a model holding a Mykonos birkin.   I immediately inquired at the boutique.  They had a 25 Mykonos in the case and I took it.   It is my first and only B.  It seems to hold the essentials.  A slightly bigger B would look more in proportion to my frame, but I use it primarily for dress occasions.   And I enjoy having it.   I had been concerned that carrying a big B would irritate my shoulders but with my B, no prob.


----------



## cremel

Eagle I posted the photo in a different thread.  Here is the photos.


----------



## Scarf and Glove

cremel said:


> Eagle I posted the photo in a different thread.  Here is the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535422


Oh so gorgeous - thanks for sharing so we all can drool!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Going to work with my all time favorite shawl and ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535083
> View attachment 3535084



What is the name of the shawl design?


----------



## Meta

Cordeliere said:


> What is the name of the shawl design?


Brandebourgs. This CSGM was from S/S 2015.


----------



## cremel

Corde,
They still have pink today but this CW in my photo was sold out quickly.
View attachment 3535620


----------



## momasaurus

cremel said:


> Birkin on the other hand it's more practical in terms of space.


Oh yes, also longing for a B35. Have to stop buying scarves for a while!!


----------



## momasaurus

MadMadCat said:


> Yes. Having issues with my elbows, I need to be able to switch the weight to the shoulders when needed. It is one of the reasons why most of the coveted H bags don't work for me, and I am not a fan (not for the look, but for my practical purpose) of a bag with handles and a shoulder strap (like a K). The handles always seem to get into my way.
> The GP is informal, but I think a large bolide would be perfect if I could just put it above my shoulder.


Ah, I see. Do you like the trim? One of my favorite bags. What about the larger Plume?


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Thanks dear MMC. This color, honestly is a bit confusing. My office mate used to tell me it's rose gold but then she found it look more like yellow gold once she used the flash light on her iPhone. [emoji23]my ring finger has gotten fatter(therefore the fat finger in the photo) so I might have to make it one size bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535231
> View attachment 3535232


Do you eat a lot of salt?  Makes fingers swell a bit.  I know.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> Do you eat a lot of salt?  Makes fingers swell a bit.  I know.



LOL eagle.  For me I think it's just fat. [emoji1] don't eat a whole lot of salt.


----------



## tabbi001

Hi cafe! I picked up my necklace last week but only wore it today. What do you guys think?


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> Hi cafe! I picked up my necklace last week but only wore it today. What do you guys think?



I think it goes very well with your blue top!![emoji8]


----------



## tabbi001

cremel said:


> I think it goes very well with your blue top!![emoji8]


Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

tabbi001 said:


> Hi cafe! I picked up my necklace last week but only wore it today. What do you guys think?



I like it a lot! It is modern, yet delicate.


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> Hi cafe! I picked up my necklace last week but only wore it today. What do you guys think?



Love it!


----------



## MadMadCat

momasaurus said:


> Ah, I see. Do you like the trim? One of my favorite bags. What about the larger Plume?



I like the shape of the Trim, but i think it is more informal than what i am looking for. What are the dimensions of the larger Plume? I did not realize the handles would be long enough to be used over the shoulder with a winter coat!


----------



## MadMadCat

tabbi001 said:


> Hi cafe! I picked up my necklace last week but only wore it today. What do you guys think?



Very nice, it is classic and edgy at the same time! It is also well proportioned to you. Good purchase!


----------



## tabbi001

nicole0612 said:


> I like it a lot! It is modern, yet delicate.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love it!





MadMadCat said:


> Very nice, it is classic and edgy at the same time! It is also well proportioned to you. Good purchase!



Thank you everyone! Your comments made my day


----------



## momasaurus

tabbi001 said:


> Hi cafe! I picked up my necklace last week but only wore it today. What do you guys think?


It is gorgeous on you! Silver and blue are fabulous together.


----------



## Genie27

Tabbi, it's gorgeous with the blue. And the blue is such a beautiful colour on you.


----------



## momasaurus

MadMadCat said:


> I like the shape of the Trim, but i think it is more informal than what i am looking for. What are the dimensions of the larger Plume? I did not realize the handles would be long enough to be used over the shoulder with a winter coat!


Alas, I don't have a Plume in any size. I focused on it briefly when I was looking for a business bag, but it won't hold file folders/3 ring binder type of stuff. 
Here's what I found: 32cm L x 23cm H x 11.5cm D (don't know about the drop)
Not sure what size you are, or if it goes on the shoulder with a winter coat. Maybe check over in the ODE thread. Good luck!


----------



## MSO13

momasaurus said:


> Oh yes, also longing for a B35. Have to stop buying scarves for a while!!



While I love my HAC, i have fallen in love with the longer handles on my 35. i will try to take a pic for you all of how packed it is for the plane and could still fit up my arm. 

I'm going to a chilly location for my birthday and had to bring my parka! 

on another note, i don't travel much by plane and it's crazy how uncivilized my fellow travelers are. i just witnessed a meltdown of two ladies because they didn't like the size of someone's carry on and they berated the flight attendant. can't wait to put my headphones on! 

Taking off now!


----------



## nicole0612

MrsOwen3 said:


> While I love my HAC, i have fallen in love with the longer handles on my 35. i will try to take a pic for you all of how packed it is for the plane and could still fit up my arm.
> 
> I'm going to a chilly location for my birthday and had to bring my parka!
> 
> on another note, i don't travel much by plane and it's crazy how uncivilized my fellow travelers are. i just witnessed a meltdown of two ladies because they didn't like the size of someone's carry on and they berated the flight attendant. can't wait to put my headphones on!
> 
> Taking off now!



I know it is not fashionable, but I also love how B35 can fit over my shoulder when I need hands free for a second.
Wish you a good flight and headphone oblivion!


----------



## MadMadCat

nicole0612 said:


> I know it is not fashionable, but I also love how B35 can fit over my shoulder when I need hands free for a second.
> Wish you a good flight and headphone oblivion!



oh dear. You are making me feel bad about my fat shoulders. There is NO WAY I can fit the B35 over my shoulder! (just kidding!)


----------



## MadMadCat

momasaurus said:


> Alas, I don't have a Plume in any size. I focused on it briefly when I was looking for a business bag, but it won't hold file folders/3 ring binder type of stuff.
> Here's what I found: 32cm L x 23cm H x 11.5cm D (don't know about the drop)
> Not sure what size you are, or if it goes on the shoulder with a winter coat. Maybe check over in the ODE thread. Good luck!



Yes, the drop size is the critical aspect of the bag. I may need to hunt one down in a store and try. Still, it would probably look terribly beaten within 6 month, considering that it looks more delicate than the GP, and THAT didn't survive well.
Thanks!!


----------



## nicole0612

MadMadCat said:


> oh dear. You are making me feel bad about my fat shoulders. There is NO WAY I can fit the B35 over my shoulder! (just kidding!)



Haha! Maybe I am a little on the scrawny side [emoji6]


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> Awesome! Your DH gets more and more amazing. Definitely get the book - they take PayPal. Make sure you get Carrés d'art *II* (with pix) not just *I (*only has names).



Moma I didn't see the English edition of the books. Would you please share the link?


----------



## cremel

Came across thus bag and thought to share with café.
	

		
			
		

		
	






This is an interesting design.


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> While I love my HAC, i have fallen in love with the longer handles on my 35. i will try to take a pic for you all of how packed it is for the plane and could still fit up my arm.
> 
> I'm going to a chilly location for my birthday and had to bring my parka!
> 
> on another note, i don't travel much by plane and it's crazy how uncivilized my fellow travelers are. i just witnessed a meltdown of two ladies because they didn't like the size of someone's carry on and they berated the flight attendant. can't wait to put my headphones on!
> 
> Taking off now!



Mrs O safe travels.  Hope you have a peaceful flight and enjoy the trip!


----------



## Cordeliere

tabbi001 said:


> Hi cafe! I picked up my necklace last week but only wore it today. What do you guys think?



I like your asymmetrical top and how more of the rings on the necklace counter balance the open shoulder.  Nicely done.   Love the blue of that top.  Great outfit.


----------



## Cordeliere

weN84 said:


> Brandebourgs. This CSGM was from S/S 2015.



Oh--I really liked that design in blue with the pinkish red details.  Since it was the color that hooked me, I couldn't recognize it in a different colorway.  

Edit.  I thought it was Cremel who answered so this question is for her.

What is it about that shawl that makes it your favorite?


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> I know it is not fashionable, but I also love how B35 can fit over my shoulder when I need hands free for a second.


Can we see a mod shot of this? I'd be tempted by a B35 over a 30 if it could fit over my shoulder (not comfortably, but for brief hands-free situations) I used to do hand/arm-carry, until I got a couple of bags that fit very comfortably on shoulder/under arm - so I'm spoiled by the convenience of that. I do love the look of a B or K hand/arm carried.


----------



## Cordeliere

All this talk about B35 being capable of being shoulder carried is getting interesting.   First time I have heard this.   I thought HACs had longer handles that Bs.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Oh--I really liked that design in blue with the pinkish red details.  Since it was the color that hooked me, I couldn't recognize it in a different colorway.
> 
> Edit.  I thought it was Cremel who answered so this question is for her.
> 
> What is it about that shawl that makes it your favorite?



I always loved uniform. This shawl represents a similar look to a military uniform. What's hooked me immediately is the colors. Black and off white makes this design looks very pretty and versatile to me. Most of my shawls are heavily patterned and brightly colored. This one suits pretty much everything. I have a few other shawls that are similar to this one: the Dallet off white with orange trip, the tiger royal off white and light brown, and C'est La Fete light grey with feu trim. But this one has the strongest color contrast. I actually hope to get a coat that has a military uniform feel. [emoji1]


----------



## EmileH

I cannot carry my birkin 35 on my shoulders. I have never seen one carried this way. This is news to me.


----------



## gracekelly

I just found the Brandebourgs BNIN in the black, blue, white and gray colorway.  I think the design is super nice.  Like *Cremel*, most of my shawls are bright colors with dense pattern so this is a nice change.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I cannot carry my birkin 35 on my shoulders. I have never seen one carried this way. This is news to me.


Very thin petite girls can do this and it is very uncommon.


----------



## Genie27

gracekelly said:


> Very thin petite girls can do this and it is very uncommon.


In that case, I'm out. Back to dreaming of the 30.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Can we see a mod shot of this? I'd be tempted by a B35 over a 30 if it could fit over my shoulder (not comfortably, but for brief hands-free situations) I used to do hand/arm-carry, until I got a couple of bags that fit very comfortably on shoulder/under arm - so I'm spoiled by the convenience of that. I do love the look of a B or K hand/arm carried.



I didn't say it looks good! Just that it is possible depending on build. Easy if you are skinny/scrawny [emoji6]


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> In that case, I'm out. Back to dreaming of the 30.


I think the 30 and the 35 are two different bags anyway.  The 30 is more of a handbag and the 35 is definitely a tote.  If you want a large bag that you can put on your shoulder then a 35 Kelly retourne is perfect.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> I didn't say it looks good! Just that it is possible depending on build. Easy if you are skinny/scrawny [emoji6]
> View attachment 3536230


This works for you bare arm, but what happens if you try it with a coat?


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> This works for you bare arm, but what happens if you try it with a coat?



Only works with a jacket, not with a winter coat. At least not a thick wool coat.

It's not really appropriate to wear it this way continuously. I would only do it for a few minutes when I needed my hands free, like carrying things in from the car to the house.


----------



## cremel

cremel said:


> Moma I didn't see the English edition of the books. Would you please share the link?



Moma never mind. We found the books in both French and English. Thanks anyway!


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> I didn't say it looks good! Just that it is possible depending on build. Easy if you are skinny/scrawny [emoji6]
> View attachment 3536230



I have to say I love your outfit. You look very tall and lean with your skirt. [emoji1]


----------



## MSO13

Here's my B35 packed full for travel, the only things missing are a shawl in a pouch and my phone. I'm glad I didn't bring any CDCs or big bracelets, they would not have fit! 

It was heavy but sat on my wheeled case most of the time and now that we've checked it feels cavernous. I'll likely use my cross body Celine and lock her up most of the time.

Cordy, the HAC handles are shorter by 2-3 inches so it's strictly hand or forearm carry for me and i can't push it up my arm with a coat on, only lighter jackets. The B fits better under a plane seat, the HAC is too tall and has to get kind of smushed whereas the B just slid under with the handles pushed to the side a bit. 

I actually think I would like a 40 too, i don't think i need multiples in each size but i can see using a 30-35-40

I also second the K35 for a roomy shoulder bag, i love mine!

I'm just waiting for the rest of my family to land so our fun can begin!


----------



## MadMadCat

MrsOwen3 said:


> Here's my B35 packed full for travel, the only things missing are a shawl in a pouch and my phone. I'm glad I didn't bring any CDCs or big bracelets, they would not have fit!
> 
> It was heavy but sat on my wheeled case most of the time and now that we've checked it feels cavernous. I'll likely use my cross body Celine and lock her up most of the time.
> 
> Cordy, the HAC handles are shorter by 2-3 inches so it's strictly hand or forearm carry for me and i can't push it up my arm with a coat on, only lighter jackets. The B fits better under a plane seat, the HAC is too tall and has to get kind of smushed whereas the B just slid under with the handles pushed to the side a bit.
> 
> I actually think I would like a 40 too, i don't think i need multiples in each size but i can see using a 30-35-40
> 
> I also second the K35 for a roomy shoulder bag, i love mine!
> 
> I'm just waiting for the rest of my family to land so our fun can begin!
> 
> View attachment 3536272



Have a great trip! Enjoy!


----------



## Genie27

Thanks Nicole! That would not work on my frame even for a few seconds. I like your B - it suits you!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> I just found the Brandebourgs BNIN in the black, blue, white and gray colorway.  I think the design is super nice.  Like *Cremel*, most of my shawls are bright colors with dense pattern so this is a nice change.



I have the same neutral colorway of brandebourgs as cremel. It started me on a quest to find nice easy to wear shawls. I especially like them to go with my jackets. So all of my cashmere purchases this season were chosen to fit this description. The brighter more vibrant pattern shawls just seem more casual and more difficult to wear with the rest of my wardrobe. But brandebourgs is still my favorite.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have the same neutral colorway of brandebourgs as cremel. It started me on a quest to find nice easy to wear shawls. I especially like them to go with my jackets. So all of my cashmere purchases this season were chosen to fit this description. The brighter more vibrant pattern shawls just seem more casual and more difficult to wear with the rest of my wardrobe. But brandebourgs is still my favorite.
> 
> View attachment 3536291



I love shawls with a jacket.  I saw a woman yesterday wearing suede pants, a turtleneck, and tweed jacket with an Hermes shawl and she looked stunning.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have the same neutral colorway of brandebourgs as cremel. It started me on a quest to find nice easy to wear shawls. I especially like them to go with my jackets. So all of my cashmere purchases this season were chosen to fit this description. The brighter more vibrant pattern shawls just seem more casual and more difficult to wear with the rest of my wardrobe. But brandebourgs is still my favorite.
> 
> View attachment 3536291



I love your collection Ppup. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> I have to say I love your outfit. You look very tall and lean with your skirt. [emoji1]


Ha! You just made my day.  Like you, I also have a young baby so these are my house clothes (100% washable), so I feel like a big slob a lot of the time.  Your youngest baby is just a bit older than mine, so maybe that explains why you manage to be so fashionable all of the time


----------



## hclubfan

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have the same neutral colorway of brandebourgs as cremel. It started me on a quest to find nice easy to wear shawls. I especially like them to go with my jackets. So all of my cashmere purchases this season were chosen to fit this description. The brighter more vibrant pattern shawls just seem more casual and more difficult to wear with the rest of my wardrobe. But brandebourgs is still my favorite.
> 
> View attachment 3536291


Such beautiful choices Pocketbook Pup   Oh how I want that cw of the Dallet shawl!


----------



## EmileH

Thanks ladies. These are just such wearable shawls. Most work days I'm outside for all of two minutes to walk from the parking lot to the office, so I don't wear a coat. I can just throw on a shawl with a blazer and I'm warm and comfortable in the car. I actually keep an old coat on the back seat in case I break down or something. 

I didn't have many cashmeres until this season. I doubled my collection. I'm trying to figure out what works for me. I tried some of the more vibrant shawls like Zenobie and they were just too busy for me. Sieste au paradise is one that I enjoyed as a 90 silk. I have two colors. But the shawl didn't appeal to me. I'm not loving the pictures of savanna dance for spring either although I loved it as a 70 silk. I need something more sedate in a large format. I do have a tyger tyger that I love but it's very casual so I always wear it with jeans and a sweater. 

I'll have to try my birkins over the shoulder. I really have never tried. I can see that they might fit there for a moment or two of hands free use. I really prefer my Kellys for that use. I really think the Kelly is the ultimate handbag.


----------



## Keren16

MadMadCat said:


> As someone who does not follow trends very much, there are things that I simply don't understand. I wonder if one of you trendy ladies can help me out.
> 
> What is the deal with the bag-size trend?
> I will elaborate: I am not a small woman, I'm 5'11", I've been a size 8-10 my whole life (I got a bit more weight recently, but that's another matter),
> I need bags that:
> 1) do not look silly on me (too small, like I'm using my doll's bag, or too big, like I'm going for a short trip)
> 2) that hold what I need to hold (at a minimum, wallet with documents, Credit cards, coins, a bit of cash, kleenex, four sets of keys, iphone, a shawl).
> 
> That pretty much means bags that are approximately 14"x11" (35x28cm). That has been the constant for every single bag I truly loved in the last 30 years (exclusions apply for evening clutches). The couple of times in which I diverted and bought smaller or bigger bags, I ended up regretting it.
> How do you adapt to the trend, especially for tiny bags? What do you do with your stuff?



You buy what you feel comfortable wearing.
Little bags have been around for a while.
I have Chanel mini classics from years ago.  I do not find them practical, even for evening & weekend events.  An iPhone. 6+ is a tight fit & also difficult to include id, cc, lipstick, etc.  Though I do not carry much generally, I am enjoying the comfort of a larger bag lately (K35 & GP36).  It is an adjustment after carrying medium & small size handbags,  but I am happy with the change.  I am 5'4", about 105 lbs.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have the same neutral colorway of brandebourgs as cremel. It started me on a quest to find nice easy to wear shawls. I especially like them to go with my jackets. So all of my cashmere purchases this season were chosen to fit this description. The brighter more vibrant pattern shawls just seem more casual and more difficult to wear with the rest of my wardrobe. But brandebourgs is still my favorite.
> 
> View attachment 3536291



This picture is outstanding!  I love each & every one of your beautiful shawls[emoji173]️.   The Hermes CSGM's have a wonderful feel & substance to them.


----------



## csshopper

cremel said:


> Moma never mind. We found the books in both French and English. Thanks anyway!


cremel, would you please post the information for ordering this book in English? I would love to be able to purchase it for my daughter for Christmas, but, having no skill with the French language,  am at a loss trying to figure out how to do it. Thank you!


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Here's my B35 packed full for travel, the only things missing are a shawl in a pouch and my phone. I'm glad I didn't bring any CDCs or big bracelets, they would not have fit!
> 
> It was heavy but sat on my wheeled case most of the time and now that we've checked it feels cavernous. I'll likely use my cross body Celine and lock her up most of the time.
> 
> Cordy, the HAC handles are shorter by 2-3 inches so it's strictly hand or forearm carry for me and i can't push it up my arm with a coat on, only lighter jackets. The B fits better under a plane seat, the HAC is too tall and has to get kind of smushed whereas the B just slid under with the handles pushed to the side a bit.
> 
> I actually think I would like a 40 too, i don't think i need multiples in each size but i can see using a 30-35-40
> 
> I also second the K35 for a roomy shoulder bag, i love mine!
> 
> I'm just waiting for the rest of my family to land so our fun can begin!
> 
> View attachment 3536272



Thanks for clarification on HAC and the pic inside your B.   I have read whole threads about what people carrying their bags.  I find pictures fascinating because I carry so little.  I think I can probably never see enough pictures of the insides of purses.   Must have some deep Freudian meaning, because the textile quality and the visual appeal of the interior is so important to me in bag selection.  Ok back to the psychiatrist's couch for me.


----------



## Cordeliere

DH just made me laugh out loud, so I will share.   It is from the Huffington Post Weird News.   

Headline:  Rogue Beaver apprehended after trashing store that sells fake Christmas trees.
Picture:  Cute beaver looking up with an expression of "who? me?"
Comment section:   Don't you just hate it when they don't have what you are looking for?


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> DH just made me laugh out loud, so I will share.   It is from the Huffington Post Weird News.
> 
> Headline:  Rogue Beaver apprehended after trashing store that sells fake Christmas trees.
> Picture:  Cute beaver looking up with an expression of "who? me?"
> Comment section:   Don't you just hate it when they don't have what you are looking for?



Too funny!


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> Corde,
> They still have pink today but this CW in my photo was sold out quickly.
> View attachment 3535620



Do you know if this online &/or also at the boutiques?


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> Do you know if this online &/or also at the boutiques?



I believe it is completely sold out worldwide. My SM and I were talking about it recently.


----------



## Keren16

Thank you!
I understand why
It is beautiful in the understatement


----------



## MadMadCat

Cordeliere said:


> DH just made me laugh out loud, so I will share.   It is from the Huffington Post Weird News.
> 
> Headline:  Rogue Beaver apprehended after trashing store that sells fake Christmas trees.
> Picture:  Cute beaver looking up with an expression of "who? me?"
> Comment section:   Don't you just hate it when they don't have what you are looking for?



The video of the little beaver being petted by the guy who captured it, is adorable. I understand the owners of the Dollar Store don't think so [emoji1]


----------



## Cordeliere

MadMadCat said:


> The video of the little beaver being petted by the guy who captured it, is adorable. I understand the owners of the Dollar Store don't think so [emoji1]



I didn't see the video when DH showed it to me.  You are right.  Who would think a beaver could be so adorable.


----------



## momasaurus

cremel said:


> Moma I didn't see the English edition of the books. Would you please share the link?


OH, the books are in both languages! Sometimes the formatting is odd, but I'm pretty sure all the info is in both French and English. It's fun to learn the French names for all the parts of a bag!


----------



## Cordeliere

If anyone wants to be etoupebirkin's twin with a miel croc birkin, Sandia Exchange has a beauty at to me what seems like a very reasonable price.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hermes-Croc...ntic-HERMES-/361839512261?hash=item543f50cac5


----------



## cremel

Keren16 said:


> Do you know if this online &/or also at the boutiques?



I still see the pink one online but the black and white were sold out fairly quickly.


----------



## cremel

Keren16 said:


> Thank you!
> I understand why
> It is beautiful in the understatement



Pink:

Photos from US website


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> Pink:
> 
> Photos from US website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536711
> View attachment 3536712
> View attachment 3536713



Thank you


----------



## cremel

csshopper said:


> cremel, would you please post the information for ordering this book in English? I would love to be able to purchase it for my daughter for Christmas, but, having no skill with the French language,  am at a loss trying to figure out how to do it. Thank you!



Here you go:

http://www.arfon-edition.com/f/index.php?sp=liv&livre_id=66

http://www.arfon-edition.com/f/index.php?sp=liv&livre_id=57

http://www.arfon-edition.com/f/index.php?sp=liv&livre_id=61

All in both French and English.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> DH just made me laugh out loud, so I will share.   It is from the Huffington Post Weird News.
> 
> Headline:  Rogue Beaver apprehended after trashing store that sells fake Christmas trees.
> Picture:  Cute beaver looking up with an expression of "who? me?"
> Comment section:   Don't you just hate it when they don't have what you are looking for?



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## scarf1

cremel said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.arfon-edition.com/f/index.php?sp=liv&livre_id=66
> 
> http://www.arfon-edition.com/f/index.php?sp=liv&livre_id=57
> 
> http://www.arfon-edition.com/f/index.php?sp=liv&livre_id=61
> 
> All in both French and English.


Click on ajouter a panier.( puts into your basket)
Use paypal to check out and it knows your address.
A few hours later I got an email.


----------



## cremel

scarf1 said:


> Click on ajouter a panier.( puts into your basket)
> Use paypal to check out and it knows your address.
> A few hours later I got an email.



Yes the purchase part. Thank you scarf!!


----------



## cremel

And this is the link on Amazon France. 
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/aw/s/ref=i...-4777668?__mk_fr_FR=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&k=Genevieve+fontan


----------



## csshopper

cremel said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.arfon-edition.com/f/index.php?sp=liv&livre_id=66
> 
> http://www.arfon-edition.com/f/index.php?sp=liv&livre_id=57
> 
> http://www.arfon-edition.com/f/index.php?sp=liv&livre_id=61
> 
> All in both French and English.



cremel,  THANK YOU SO MUCH for clarifying this. I've just completed the order.

My DD will be excited to have this to go with her Birkin.  She is not a big spender, but loves all things Hermes, has read and studied about the company,  and has shopped a variety of leather goods, scarves, equestrian and household items over the past few years. It is a relatively small boutique so she never really considered a Birkin a possibility. But she and her SA, and I during visits to that city, have a great relationship because we have familiarized ourselves with Hermes and enjoy our experiences.  Recently her SA during one visit unexpectedly said, "You really do need a Birkin"  and then brought out the orange box, which held the treasure which is now hers.


----------



## MadMadCat

csshopper said:


> cremel,  THANK YOU SO MUCH for clarifying this. I've just completed the order.
> 
> My DD will be excited to have this to go with her Birkin.  *She is not a big spender, but loves all things Hermes,* has read and studied about the company,  and has shopped a variety of leather goods, scarves, equestrian and household items over the past few years. It is a relatively small boutique so she never really considered a Birkin a possibility. But she and her SA, and I during visits to that city, have a great relationship because we have familiarized ourselves with Hermes and enjoy our experiences.  Recently her SA during one visit unexpectedly said, "You really do need a Birkin"  and then brought out the orange box, which held the treasure which is now hers.



she is going to have a tough life  (regarding the part I bolded).
Jokes apart, it is a wonderful story and a wonderful relationship with the SA. Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## cremel

csshopper said:


> cremel,  THANK YOU SO MUCH for clarifying this. I've just completed the order.
> 
> My DD will be excited to have this to go with her Birkin.  She is not a big spender, but loves all things Hermes, has read and studied about the company,  and has shopped a variety of leather goods, scarves, equestrian and household items over the past few years. It is a relatively small boutique so she never really considered a Birkin a possibility. But she and her SA, and I during visits to that city, have a great relationship because we have familiarized ourselves with Hermes and enjoy our experiences.  Recently her SA during one visit unexpectedly said, "You really do need a Birkin"  and then brought out the orange box, which held the treasure which is now hers.



Thanks for sharing. Your daughter is a special Hermes customer. [emoji8]

What color of birkin and what size is her bag?

Love all things Hermes - [emoji1][emoji39]we will see if the spending increases soon with the offer of a birkin. [emoji1]


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.arfon-edition.com/f/index.php?sp=liv&livre_id=66
> 
> http://www.arfon-edition.com/f/index.php?sp=liv&livre_id=57
> 
> http://www.arfon-edition.com/f/index.php?sp=liv&livre_id=61
> 
> All in both French and English.



Thanks again for sending the link to the Brandenbourgs Shawl.  Pink is a good color for me to wear.  I'm deciding if I will wear it!
Looks pretty in the pictures.  I do not own any Brandenbourgs 

I also want to order one of the books (to start) you recommended.  I will have to read earlier posts to catch up.  Do you have a recommendation?


----------



## Keren16

Keren16 said:


> Thanks again for sending the link to the Brandenbourgs Shawl.  Pink is a good color for me to wear.  I'm deciding if I will wear it!
> Looks pretty in the pictures.  I do not own any Brandenbourgs
> 
> I also want to order one of the books (to start) you recommended.  I will have to read earlier posts to catch up.  Do you have a recommendation?



Brandebourg (corrected spelling[emoji6])


----------



## EmileH

Since we were talking about bag sizes and I used my Colvert Kelly 40 today I thought I would snap a photo for you guys. Clearly I haven't followed the small bag trend. My ideal size is a Kelly 35 but I go one size up or down. The Kelly 40 is pretty similar in size and capacity to a birkin 35. I haven't gone larger than a birkin 35.


----------



## MadMadCat

yep, it's official, I like large bags 
It looks very good on you, @Pocketbook Pup !


----------



## momasaurus

Keren16 said:


> Thanks again for sending the link to the Brandenbourgs Shawl.  Pink is a good color for me to wear.  I'm deciding if I will wear it!
> Looks pretty in the pictures.  I do not own any Brandenbourgs
> 
> I also want to order one of the books (to start) you recommended.  I will have to read earlier posts to catch up.  Do you have a recommendation?


One book is scarves, one is general purse info, and the newest one is just B and K. So you should start with whatever interests you most!


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> yep, it's official, I like large bags
> It looks very good on you, @Pocketbook Pup !



Thanks. Clearly it's not for everyone but I really like my larger bags, too. Buy what you love.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Since we were talking about bag sizes and I used my Colvert Kelly 40 today I thought I would snap a photo for you guys. Clearly I haven't followed the small bag trend. My ideal size is a Kelly 35 but I go one size up or down. The Kelly 40 is pretty similar in size and capacity to a birkin 35. I haven't gone larger than a birkin 35.
> 
> View attachment 3537150


This is retourne?  I have never tried a 40.  I think 35 is probably my personal limit and it took me a long time to get used to it.  As you said, you wear what you are comfortable with  Screw the trends


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> This is retourne?  I have never tried a 40.  I think 35 is probably my personal limit and it took me a long time to get used to it.  As you said, you wear what you are comfortable with  Screw the trends



Yes it's a retourne. I'm not sure if they make a 40 sellier. The corners would be quite cumbersome in a sellier.


----------



## cremel

Keren16 said:


> Thanks again for sending the link to the Brandenbourgs Shawl.  Pink is a good color for me to wear.  I'm deciding if I will wear it!
> Looks pretty in the pictures.  I do not own any Brandenbourgs
> 
> I also want to order one of the books (to start) you recommended.  I will have to read earlier posts to catch up.  Do you have a recommendation?



Karen Moma would give you better recommendations.  I have not received any of the books(just ordered them last night). I believe croisette7 has read one or more of the books.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes it's a retourne. I'm not sure if they make a 40 sellier. The corners would be quite cumbersome in a sellier.



I am totally with you on the larger bags! This looks great. The dark color works well for this size. I have a K35 that is great, but there is some wear at the joint of the handle from loading it up. Now I just use the strap. Have you experienced any issues with the handle on your K40?


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> Karen Moma would give you better recommendations.  I have not received any of the books(just ordered them last night). I believe croisette7 has read one or more of the books.



I am so interested to get them as well. Did you see them on Amazon US? I saw your link about Amazon France. Thanks!


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I am totally with you on the larger bags! This looks great. The dark color works well for this size. I have a K35 that is great, but there is some wear at the joint of the handle from loading it up. Now I just use the strap. Have you experienced any issues with the handle on your K40?



Thank you. No, my handle seems fine and she is two years old but has seen a lot of use. The hardware and handle on the 40 are larger than the 35 and very sturdy. Yes, I like more sedate colors or neutrals. I think it would be more difficult to carry off a large bag in a bright color.


----------



## MadMadCat

nicole0612 said:


> I am totally with you on the larger bags! This looks great. The dark color works well for this size. I have a K35 that is great, but there is some wear at the joint of the handle from loading it up. Now I just use the strap. Have you experienced any issues with the handle on your K40?



That's the issue i had with my GP. The stiches held, but the leather bulged, stretching outward where the handles join the bag.
To be fair, i put the most absurd things in that bag. I can't really complain.


----------



## Keren16

momasaurus said:


> One book is scarves, one is general purse info, and the newest one is just B and K. So you should start with whatever interests you most!



That's a good idea
Thanks!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes it's a retourne. I'm not sure if they make a 40 sellier. The corners would be quite cumbersome in a sellier.


Yes and they are for a 35 as well.  You find yourself knocking into things.  I stick with retourne on 35.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Since we were talking about bag sizes and I used my Colvert Kelly 40 today I thought I would snap a photo for you guys. Clearly I haven't followed the small bag trend. My ideal size is a Kelly 35 but I go one size up or down. The Kelly 40 is pretty similar in size and capacity to a birkin 35. I haven't gone larger than a birkin 35.
> 
> View attachment 3537150



What are your thoughts about the color Colvert?
Is it versatile?
I was offered an H clutch in that color


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> That's the issue i had with my GP. The stiches held, but the leather bulged, stretching outward where the handles join the bag.
> To be fair, i put the most absurd things in that bag. I can't really complain.



What size was your garden party again? 

My bags are definitely heavy. Most of workhorse bags are Togo. I don't carry a huge amount of stuff but my Kelly wallet is heavy. I ditched the hard cases for my eyeglasses and sunglasses in favor of soft pouches that are lighter. I never carry anything heavy like an iPad in my Hermes bags though,especially since my iPad is an old heavy model. I stopped buying electronics when I got into Hermes. [emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Yes and they are for a 35 as well.  You find yourself knocking into things.  I stick with retourne on 35.



My only sellier is a 32. It's a dressier bag for me. I don't use it much during the day.


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> I am so interested to get them as well. Did you see them on Amazon US? I saw your link about Amazon France. Thanks!



Yeah since the writer is from France and we just found the books on Amazon France quickly. Didn't find them on Amazon US.


----------



## Genie27

I love the Colvert- such a beautiful colour. I like the 35 most on you PbP, but you definitely carry the 40 very well.


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> What are your thoughts about the color Colvert?
> Is it versatile?
> I was offered an H clutch in that color



I really love Colvert. It's a blue-green color. It is a flattering color for me and it goes with a lot of my scarves and other accessories. I wear it a lot with navy, black or other neutrals and it's an all season color. But I wouldn't say that it's as versatile as a neutral or some of the classic colors such as rouge h, raisin or bleu saphir. I think bleu agate is a similar color except without the green tones and might be more versatile. Colvert is my "I didn't need it but I love it" color..


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I really love Colvert. It's a blue-green color. It is a flattering color for me and it goes with a lot of my scarves and other accessories. I wear it a lot with navy, black or other neutrals and it's an all season color. But I wouldn't say that it's as versatile as a neutral or some of the classic colors such as rouge h, raisin or bleu saphir. I think bleu agate is a similar color except without the green tones and might be more versatile. Colvert is my "I didn't need it but I love it" color..



Thank you.  I have a tendency to over think things.
Your bag is a beautiful color.


----------



## Nerja

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3526605


Gorgeous!  Pocketbook Pup, you've inspired me to wear my filet d'or with a silk.  I've been wearing mine all by itself, so definitely time to mix it up.


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> Thank you.  I have a tendency to over think things.
> Your bag is a beautiful color.



We all do. These bags are expensive investments. It's prudent to think through your purchases. 



Nerja said:


> Gorgeous!  Pocketbook Pup, you've inspired me to wear my filet d'or with a silk.  I've been wearing mine all by itself, so definitely time to mix it up.



Thanks. I chose the necklace because I thought it would go well with my scarves. But I'll bet it's equally beautiful on its own. Don't you just love the little diamond on the clasp that is there for no other reason than because you know it's there? It's like a little secret treasure.


----------



## Genie27

I tried on a Colvert toolbox and even though I adore the colour itself, ended up not liking it (surprised, I liked the etain, even though I'm not drawn to neutral colours). I think because it was too close in colour to my winter coat. But it would look amazing with camels and rusts and burgundies for contrast, or with navy and dark green for tonal.

I'm trying very hard to not "wear all the colours" since I'm attracted to deep tones and bright colours and find black or brown bags a bit boring on me. Especially because there are many little things I have to wear and they are all different colours.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What size was your garden party again?
> 
> My bags are definitely heavy. Most of workhorse bags are Togo. I don't carry a huge amount of stuff but my Kelly wallet is heavy. I ditched the hard cases for my eyeglasses and sunglasses in favor of soft pouches that are lighter. I never carry anything heavy like an iPad in my Hermes bags though,especially since my iPad is an old heavy model. I stopped buying electronics when I got into Hermes. [emoji23]



It is a 35 (i think? The largest of the two sizes, anyway)
Brobably the bottles (plural) of wine i carried in it were the nail in the coffin[emoji1]
Or maybe the bronze statue. [emoji849]


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> It is a 35 (i think? The largest of the two sizes, anyway)
> Brobably the bottles (plural) of wine i carried in it were the nail in the coffin[emoji1]
> Or maybe the bronze statue. [emoji849]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Keren16

Genie27 said:


> I tried on a Colvert toolbox and even though I adore the colour itself, ended up not liking it (surprised, I liked the etain, even though I'm not drawn to neutral colours). I think because it was too close in colour to my winter coat. But it would look amazing with camels and rusts and burgundies for contrast, or with navy and dark green for tonal.
> 
> I'm trying very hard to not "wear all the colours" since I'm attracted to deep tones and bright colours and find black or brown bags a bit boring on me. Especially because there are many little things I have to wear and they are all different colours.



I wear mostly black, grey, white & jeans of varying shades of blue.  My norms for accessories are black, neutrals & reds.  Colvert is out of my comfort zone as a color though it appears to be beautiful.  
So my thoughts are either stay with a known or try something different.  Once in a while I feel it's good to branch out ... a subtle change I might enjoy.  Or a waste of money I could use for something else.


----------



## csshopper

cremel said:


> Thanks for sharing. Your daughter is a special Hermes customer. [emoji8]
> 
> What color of birkin and what size is her bag?
> 
> Love all things Hermes - [emoji1][emoji39]we will see if the spending increases soon with the offer of a birkin. [emoji1]



cremel, Her Birkin is a 35, Clemence, with PHW in classic Orange. She carries the pop of color beautifully. Her wish list includes a saddle for her horse, since he is almost 17 hands high, I told her she might have to wait until they had sufficient leather inventory to craft one that size.


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> Yeah since the writer is from France and we just found the books on Amazon France quickly. Didn't find them on Amazon US.



Thank you!


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3526605



Such a beautiful combination!  
They compliment each other so well!
You know how to be creative!
(3 c's - combination, compliment, creative [emoji8])


----------



## nicole0612

csshopper said:


> cremel, Her Birkin is a 35, Clemence, with PHW in classic Orange. She carries the pop of color beautifully. Her wish list includes a saddle for her horse, since he is almost 17 hands high, I told her she might have to wait until they had sufficient leather inventory to craft one that size.



Big boy! Warmblood?


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> I wear mostly black, grey, white & jeans of varying shades of blue.  My norms for accessories are black, neutrals & reds.  Colvert is out of my comfort zone as a color though it appears to be beautiful.
> So my thoughts are either stay with a known or try something different.  Once in a while I feel it's good to branch out ... a subtle change I might enjoy.  Or a waste of money I could use for something else.



Keren, the colors that you mention will all go well with Colvert. It looks great with denim and with navy black or grey. You mention various shades of blue so I did this little exercise. A good friend keeps asking, you have Colvert why do you want bleu saphir? Colvert does not go well with all shades of blue. I pulled a selection of blues from my closet at random. You can see that the green tone makes it not go with all blues. That's why I'm saying that it's not super versatile. That being said, a clutch is a nice way to have a pretty color that you like without investing huge $.


----------



## Genie27

Interesting comparison of C, PbP!! 

In pic 2 and 3 it seems like C could go with the tops, but not the bottom? But blue saphir would be perfect with those.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Keren, the colors that you mention will all go well with Colvert. It looks great with denim and with navy black or grey. You mention various shades of blue so I did this little exercise. A good friend keeps asking, you have Colvert why do you want bleu saphir? Colvert does not go well with all shades of blue. I pulled a selection of blues from my closet at random. You can see that the green tone makes it not go with all blues. That's why I'm saying that it's not super versatile. That being said, a clutch is a nice way to have a pretty color that you like without investing huge $.
> 
> View attachment 3537312
> View attachment 3537313
> View attachment 3537314
> View attachment 3537315



That's a great comparison, thanks for posting it.

Colvert to me is similar to the changing green/blue of some beatles, hard to define.
It is one of my favorite colors on its own but i have troubles matching it with my wardrobe that has mostly very defined colors (black, white, navy blue, red).
I find it works best with "undefined" colors and neutrals, like gray, taupe and very dark brown/gray.


----------



## Genie27

Keren, I know what you mean. My winter wardrobe ended up being mostly navy/grey/black and I have started to add colour, neutral and white to it. And I have difficulty pulling a look together quickly. So that is my project over the next few months - to be able to dress quickly but with a wider palette of clothes to mix.


----------



## Nerja

Pocketbook Pup said:


> We all do. These bags are expensive investments. It's prudent to think through your purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I chose the necklace because I thought it would go well with my scarves. But I'll bet it's equally beautiful on its own. Don't you just love the little diamond on the clasp that is there for no other reason than because you know it's there? It's like a little secret treasure.


It is!  And so dainty!


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> That's a great comparison, thanks for posting it.
> 
> Colvert to me is similar to the changing green/blue of some beatles, hard to define.
> It is one of my favorite colors on its own but i have troubles matching it with my wardrobe that has mostly very defined colors (black, white, navy blue, red).
> I find it works best with "undefined" colors and neutrals, like gray, taupe and very dark brown/gray.



I think it also works with black white or navy, but I often incorporate a scarf to bring the colors together. Red, no way, no how, but I don't wear a lot of red. I have also worn it with camel by adding a particular scarf. And if course beiges work. It is a chameleon color that looks more blue or green depending on what else you are wearing. My eyes happen to be the same. They change from blue to green to grey depending on what I wear. So adding in the scarves and jewelry in similar tones really works for me. Hence I consider it my signature color. [emoji23]

Now we probably completely confused you, but thank you for your lovely compliment keren. I'm learning and trying new things despite the complete lack of a creative bone in my body.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Keren, the colors that you mention will all go well with Colvert. It looks great with denim and with navy black or grey. You mention various shades of blue so I did this little exercise. A good friend keeps asking, you have Colvert why do you want bleu saphir? Colvert does not go well with all shades of blue. I pulled a selection of blues from my closet at random. You can see that the green tone makes it not go with all blues. That's why I'm saying that it's not super versatile. That being said, a clutch is a nice way to have a pretty color that you like without investing huge $.
> 
> View attachment 3537312
> View attachment 3537313
> View attachment 3537314
> View attachment 3537315


Yeah, I've got a prussian blue K, it's the same thing, does not coordinate easily with blues that do not also have a green undertone.  The "value" of such a color is that it's not a color you see coming and going.   Curiously. Lafayette-148 did a very dark blue leather jacket maybe 3-4 years ago that also has a green undertone, a bit to a lesser degree, but the two still harmonize.  I'd like to see exactly what prussian blue looks like next to colvert but I think they'll be very similar.  (Hello!  Pictures, anyone?)   Would like to get a CDC in colvert one day.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> That's a great comparison, thanks for posting it.
> 
> Colvert to me is similar to the changing green/blue of some beatles, hard to define.
> It is one of my favorite colors on its own but i have troubles matching it with my wardrobe that has mostly very defined colors (black, white, navy blue, red).
> I find it works best with "undefined" colors and neutrals, like gray, taupe and very dark brown/gray.


LOL You do mean beetles, right?


----------



## eagle1002us

csshopper said:


> cremel,  THANK YOU SO MUCH for clarifying this. I've just completed the order.
> 
> My DD will be excited to have this to go with her Birkin.  She is not a big spender, but loves all things Hermes, has read and studied about the company,  and has shopped a variety of leather goods, scarves, equestrian and household items over the past few years. It is a relatively small boutique so she never really considered a Birkin a possibility. But she and her SA, and I during visits to that city, have a great relationship because we have familiarized ourselves with Hermes and enjoy our experiences.  Recently her SA during one visit unexpectedly said, "You really do need a Birkin"  and then brought out the orange box, which held the treasure which is now hers.


That's what happened to me a decade ago:  the manager said you need a bag.


----------



## csshopper

nicole0612 said:


> Big boy! Warmblood?



Percheron, but she has also ridden, jumped Holsteiners and is currently in Europe checking out some breeding programs.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Keren, the colors that you mention will all go well with Colvert. It looks great with denim and with navy black or grey. You mention various shades of blue so I did this little exercise. A good friend keeps asking, you have Colvert why do you want bleu saphir? Colvert does not go well with all shades of blue. I pulled a selection of blues from my closet at random. You can see that the green tone makes it not go with all blues. That's why I'm saying that it's not super versatile. That being said, a clutch is a nice way to have a pretty color that you like without investing huge $.
> 
> View attachment 3537312
> View attachment 3537313
> View attachment 3537314
> View attachment 3537315



Thank you for the comparisons!  The pictures are helpful.  
Ultimately I'll know when I look at the bag.  
I'm indecisive up to that point
It's true, compared to a Birkin or a Kelly, for the amount spent, the investment is not huge
The style & color is classic 
We can't go wrong with Hermes!


----------



## eagle1002us

Keren16 said:


> What are your thoughts about the color Colvert?
> Is it versatile?
> I was offered an H clutch in that color


I am seeing these messages in reverse order that they've been posted.   I liked the color at first b/c it looked like a te


Pocketbook Pup said:


> I really love Colvert. It's a blue-green color. It is a flattering color for me and it goes with a lot of my scarves and other accessories. I wear it a lot with navy, black or other neutrals and it's an all season color. But I wouldn't say that it's as versatile as a neutral or some of the classic colors such as rouge h, raisin or bleu saphir. I think bleu agate is a similar color except without the green tones and might be more versatile. Colvert is my "I didn't need it but I love it" color..


It's interesting that you consider bleu agate as similar to covert, tho without the green tones.   I got a Promenade au Faubourg which has a blue which initially I thought (based on the on-line view) was similar to Prussian bleu, but when I got it it was similar to bleu agate (I think).  It had no green tones but to my eye the blue of the scarf went ok with the Prussian Bleu and dark blue teal clothing, plus my L-148 jacket of a very dark teal blue.  Here's a photo of the scarf, courtesy ebay:


----------



## eagle1002us

And, I have a decade old wool melton Eileen Fisher dark dark teal dolman sleeve mid-calf length clutch coat which I finally got altered this summer to reflect weight loss of some time ago.   I like monochromatic looks so I've been developing a collection or really dark teal clothing which I find more interesting in the fall than navy, which I associate with spring.   Pocketbook Pup, I read with interest that you did not think red coordinated well with colvert.  First of all, you may be right.   But H did a collection of enamel bangles a couple of years ago that paired dark red with teal.   The HS done for the reopening of the Beverly Hills boutique captures the same colors (pix below courtesy ebay).   I have never tried to pair dark red with Prussian blue.   But how would a dark red look with Colvert?


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> I love the Colvert- such a beautiful colour. I like the 35 most on you PbP, but you definitely carry the 40 very well.



+1


----------



## Cordeliere

MadMadCat said:


> It is a 35 (i think? The largest of the two sizes, anyway)
> Brobably the bottles (plural) of wine i carried in it were the nail in the coffin[emoji1]
> Or maybe the bronze statue. [emoji849]



Thank sounds sensible to me.  If you are not going to put your wine and your statues in your garden party, where would you put them?


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

cremel said:


> Pink and red - That's the one I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527965


This is really beautiful on you!


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> I tried on a Colvert toolbox and even though I adore the colour itself, ended up not liking it (surprised, I liked the etain, even though I'm not drawn to neutral colours). I think because it was too close in colour to my winter coat. But it would look amazing with camels and rusts and burgundies for contrast, or with navy and dark green for tonal.
> 
> I'm trying very hard to not "wear all the colours" since I'm attracted to deep tones and bright colours and find black or brown bags a bit boring on me. Especially because there are many little things I have to wear and they are all different colours.



Sounds like you rock the jewel tones.  I bet colvert would be a winner for you.


----------



## nicole0612

csshopper said:


> Percheron, but she has also ridden, jumped Holsteiners and is currently in Europe checking out some breeding programs.



How interesting! Like your daughter, I am also a horse lover.
One of my horses was a Trakehner, almost 17 hands as well, bought for eventing. Sadly, he passed away just this year at the very ripe age of 35 years, out to pasture for many years, so he was a close friend.
My other was a crazy Arab, 15:2 dainty boy, he was my real love! I guess women always love "bad boys"


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> LOL You do mean beetles, right?



This is funny.
I could comment, but it would be macabre


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> LOL You do mean beetles, right?



Lol, nono beatles. I think that George Harrison had some green undertones at times, don't you?

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> Lol, nono beatles. I think that George Harrison had some green undertones at times, don't you?
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## MadMadCat

Cordeliere said:


> Thank sounds sensible to me.  If you are not going to put your wine and your statues in your garden party, where would you put them?



Exactly!!! Especially the wine! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## momasaurus

I am also curious about agate vs colvert. Half of my Illusion bracelet is colvert (love!!), but the Jige just posted in the FINDS thread (agate) looks very similar. Confused.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Keren, the colors that you mention will all go well with Colvert. It looks great with denim and with navy black or grey. You mention various shades of blue so I did this little exercise. A good friend keeps asking, you have Colvert why do you want bleu saphir? Colvert does not go well with all shades of blue. I pulled a selection of blues from my closet at random. You can see that the green tone makes it not go with all blues. That's why I'm saying that it's not super versatile. That being said, a clutch is a nice way to have a pretty color that you like without investing huge $.
> 
> View attachment 3537312
> View attachment 3537313
> View attachment 3537314
> View attachment 3537315


That's why I have multiple blue bags--Bleu Thalassa Kelly, Tri-color Kelly (Turquoise Swift, Colvert Clemence and BdP Ostrich) and Navy Box HAC.

Blue Sapphir would be a good addition to your collection.

A question to ask, how and when do you use your clutches?


----------



## MadMadCat

etoupebirkin said:


> That's why I have multiple blue bags--Bleu Thalassa Kelly, Tri-color Kelly (Turquoise Swift, Colvert Clemence and BdP Ostrich) and Navy Box HAC.
> 
> Blue Sapphir would be a good addition to your collection.
> 
> A question to ask, how and when do you use your clutches?



I use my clutches very sendom (sadly, because i love the look). When i am in DC I use clutches only if i am going out to a formal event (nice dinner, concert etc) with enough time to go home and change before...which seems an impossible task.

I mostly use the clutches when i am in vacation, for dinner and drinks, because i don't carry as much around and because i have time to change outfit.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> I am also curious about agate vs colvert. Half of my Illusion bracelet is colvert (love!!), but the Jige just posted in the FINDS thread (agate) looks very similar. Confused.



Momasaurus, bleu agate to me looks like colvert without the green. It is blue with a hint of grey. A SA described it as the color of denim. Probably a medium wash denim. Ok, I'll admit, I'd love a casual bag in this color. [emoji12]



etoupebirkin said:


> That's why I have multiple blue bags--Bleu Thalassa Kelly, Tri-color Kelly (Turquoise Swift, Colvert Clemence and BdP Ostrich) and Navy Box HAC.
> 
> Blue Sapphir would be a good addition to your collection.
> 
> A question to ask, how and when do you use your clutches?



Right? Blues are so varied that one doesn't cover all needs. Especially if you love blue. Your collection sounds lovely.

Regarding the clutches: since I like large bags, it's nice to have a few clutches just for times that a larger bag would be in the way. Mostly dressy occasions or performances when you want something small that you can keep on your lap.


----------



## EmileH

MadMadCat said:


> I use my clutches very sendom (sadly, because i love the look). When i am in DC I use clutches only if i am going out to a formal event (nice dinner, concert etc) with enough time to go home and change before...which seems an impossible task.
> 
> I mostly use the clutches when i am in vacation, for dinner and drinks, because i don't carry as much around and because i have time to change outfit.



When I worked in the city I used to throw a clutch in my work tote then leave the work tote in the car or office. Do you ever do that? 

The Kelly is of course the perfect bag for day to night especially in a 32 or even a 35. I also like the Chanel reissue for day to night dressing. The advantage of the reissue over a clutch is that it has the dressy looking chain. If I'm walking in the city the added security of the chain is nice. 

I ordered my SO birkin in a 30 swift hoping it would be a little more day to night. I don't think I would like anything smaller than that.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> Lol, nono beatles. I think that George Harrison had some green undertones at times, don't you?
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


He's definitely a green-around-the-gills kinda guy.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Momasaurus, bleu agate to me looks like colvert without the green. It is blue with a hint of grey. A SA described it as the color of denim. Probably a medium wash denim. Ok, I'll admit, I'd love a casual bag in this color. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Right? Blues are so varied that one doesn't cover all needs. Especially if you love blue. Your collection sounds lovely.
> 
> Regarding the clutches: since I like large bags, it's nice to have a few clutches just for times that a larger bag would be in the way. Mostly dressy occasions or performances when you want something small that you can keep on your lap.



Blue agate to me would translate to blue chalcedony IRL  (chalcedony is a quartz and so is agate) which is a light to medium grayish blue   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





with a hint of lavender.  Not at all like the bleu agate CDC below.  Which is why I would like to see the H color IRL if anybody possesses anything in it.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> Blue agate to me would translate to blue chalcedony IRL  (chalcedony is a quartz and so is agate) which is a light to medium grayish blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a hint of lavender.  Not at all like the bleu agate CDC below.  Which is why I would like to see the H color IRL if anybody possesses anything in it.



I haven't bought anything in that color but I have seen it in store several times. I think you are right about blue with a greyish hint. I didn't see any lavender in it. Your swatch is a little too purple. We all know that Hermes names don't necessarily describe the colors well.

In the photo it looks very Colvert but in real life it's very different.


----------



## eagle1002us

Momasaurus, could you post your colvert Illusion?  Covert's another color I am extremely interested in.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Momasaurus, bleu agate to me looks like colvert without the green. It is blue with a hint of grey. A SA described it as the color of denim. Probably a medium wash denim. Ok, I'll admit, I'd love a casual bag in this color. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Right? Blues are so varied that one doesn't cover all needs. Especially if you love blue. Your collection sounds lovely.
> 
> Regarding the clutches: since I like large bags, it's nice to have a few clutches just for times that a larger bag would be in the way. Mostly dressy occasions or performances when you want something small that you can keep on your lap.



Thanks. So now I need agate also! 

I love the H clutches, but I make do with a tiny vintage alligator bag for concerts, parties (last night), etc. that holds phone, keys, $, lipstick. If I had a more elegant lifestyle I'd have more tiny bags!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I haven't bought anything in that color but I have seen it in store several times. I think you are right about blue with a greyish hint. I didn't see any lavender in it. Your swatch is a little too purple. We all know that Hermes names don't necessarily describe the colors well.
> 
> In the photo it looks very Colvert but in real life it's very different.


Interesting!  Good to know that the H pix of bleu agate on-line is not quite right.


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> Momasaurus, could you post your colvert Illusion?  Covert's another color I am extremely interested in.



I'm gone for the whole day, but will do this tmrw!


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Thanks. So now I need agate also!
> 
> I love the H clutches, but I make do with a tiny vintage alligator bag for concerts, parties (last night), etc. that holds phone, keys, $, lipstick. If I had a more elegant lifestyle I'd have more tiny bags!



Sorry! I know. Now I want agate too. [emoji51]


----------



## eagle1002us

An even better photo of blue chalcedony IRL


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> An even better photo of blue chalcedony IRL



Still too lavender.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Still too lavender.


Agates are patterned quartz, for example, here is blue lace agate:


----------



## EmileH

To further complicate things this is bleu Zanzibar and bleu zephyr, colors coming for spring. Also beautiful. So etoupe birkin how many blues do you think I can justify? [emoji6]


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> Agates are patterned quartz, for example, here is blue lace agate:



Sorry hon, nothing like that in my opinion. The SA at Madison said denim. Medium wash denim and I think he's exactly right.

By the way, I have never seen a duck look Colvert either [emoji23]


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry hon, nothing like that in my opinion. The SA at Madison said denim. Medium wash denim and I think he's exactly right.
> 
> By the way, I have never seen a duck look Colvert either [emoji23]


Your bleu Zanzibar looks similar to the stones I have been showing.  It's a beautiful blue.


----------



## eagle1002us

Brighton blue from 2007 from the reference thread seems to have that lavender undertone of blue chalcedony
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dony a rest).


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> Your bleu Zanzibar looks similar to the stones I have been showing.  It's a beautiful blue.



The person who posted it said it was like bleu hydra but less intense. Blues are so tricky. That's why we need multiples don't you think? [emoji23]

I don't think I'll want another red or green but blues definitely. And I wouldn't mind a casual bag in anemone or something like that some day. There are a lot of fun colors that I would  like to have but aren't worth birkin or Kelly dollars to me. I wish there were more casual less expensive Hermes bags that I liked.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The person who posted it said it was like bleu hydra but less intense. Blues are so tricky. That's why we need multiples don't you think? [emoji23]
> 
> I don't think I'll want another red or green but blues definitely. And I wouldn't mind a casual bag in anemone or something like that some day. There are a lot of fun colors that I would  like to have but aren't worth birkin or Kelly dollars to me. I wish there were more casual less expensive Hermes bags that I liked.


I have a small boatload or canoe of blue bags that are non-H.  I like bucket bags.   You don't have to justify expenditures to me.   I need someone to buy something in agate, etc. so I can see what it might look like IRL in a CDC since I am avoiding the temptation of the boutique for a while.  
Also, I just ordered a Zenobie 90 from H.com.  What season were they?  I had to take the Zenobie as a second choice since they were sold out of my first.   Were they Spring 2016?  I wish tpf would restore a search function.


----------



## dharma

eagle1002us said:


> I have a small boatload or canoe of blue bags that are non-H.  I like bucket bags.   You don't have to justify expenditures to me.   I need someone to buy something in agate, etc. so I can see what it might look like IRL in a CDC since I am avoiding the temptation of the boutique for a while.
> Also, I just ordered a Zenobie 90 from H.com.  What season were they?  I had to take the Zenobie as a second choice since they were sold out of my first.   Were they Spring 2016?  I wish tpf would restore a search function.


Eagle there is a search function at the top of the page. It has site wide capabilities but you can specify a thread or forum if you like. Also I know you have been eager to see a post of the agate CDC, someone posted their new agate CDC and matching H clutch in the new purchases thread a few days ago. I'm sorry I don't have a post link, I was catching up and browsing at 6am and noticed it. It's in the last ten pages or so and it's a very good picture. It is nothing like the stones you have posted as PBP has said. No lavande at all. I've seen it in person as well. Medium blue denim is a very good description.


----------



## cremel

csshopper said:


> cremel, Her Birkin is a 35, Clemence, with PHW in classic Orange. She carries the pop of color beautifully. Her wish list includes a saddle for her horse, since he is almost 17 hands high, I told her she might have to wait until they had sufficient leather inventory to craft one that size.



   Great bag!!! Congrats to her. [emoji1]


----------



## Genie27

Here's a bleu agate from elsewhere in the forum
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-your-last-hermes-purchase.886190/page-1343#post-30848073


----------



## Genie27

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-your-last-hermes-purchase.886190/page-1343#post-30847499


----------



## cremel

MadMadCat said:


> Lol, nono beatles. I think that George Harrison had some green undertones at times, don't you?
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



LOL[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry! I know. Now I want agate too. [emoji51]



Agate is more fitting for my wardrobe than Colvert.  Colvert looks like a "richer" color.  
Alligator is the most sophisticated!


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> Agate is more fitting for my wardrobe than Colvert.  Colvert looks like a "richer" color.
> Alligator is the most sophisticated!



I am biased but I think Colvert is a richer more nuanced color that I build my outfits around for love of the color itself. Bleu agate is not as rich and nuanced but probably easier to integrate into one's existing wardrobe.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I am biased but I think Colvert is a richer more nuanced color that I build my outfits around for love of the color itself. Bleu agate is not as rich and nuanced but probably easier to integrate into one's existing wardrobe.



I think the same as you comparing  Colvert vs Agate.  My husband prefers the Colvert color also when I asked his opinion.  
I do not feel it is always necessary to integrate colors into a wardrobe.  It depends on the situation and mood.  Sometimes it's the color that adds interest to the outfit.
There I go again ... overthinking things[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> When I worked in the city I used to throw a clutch in my work tote then leave the work tote in the car or office. Do you ever do that?
> 
> The Kelly is of course the perfect bag for day to night especially in a 32 or even a 35. I also like the Chanel reissue for day to night dressing. The advantage of the reissue over a clutch is that it has the dressy looking chain. If I'm walking in the city the added security of the chain is nice.
> 
> I ordered my SO birkin in a 30 swift hoping it would be a little more day to night. I don't think I would like anything smaller than that.



uh...oh. No, I never do that. It never occurred to me!! LOL! 
your SO will be divine. I am looking forward to the reveal (I know, it is going to be a while)


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> To further complicate things this is bleu Zanzibar and bleu zephyr, colors coming for spring. Also beautiful. So etoupe birkin how many blues do you think I can justify? [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3537748



Are these both blue? I only see one blue...

The variety of blues is the reason why I actually only own one blue bag, and it is a cheap unbranded hobo in leather with a distressed denim color. I hardly use it, too, because it matches only one pair of jeans, and that's it. SO...I gave up. 
If I am wearing blue, I match my bag to another color present in the outfit. If It is just a blue dress, or a monochrome outfit anyway, then I usually wear a tan bag, like gold color. I guess I'm too lazy!

Honestly I cannot tell the difference between most of the blues listed in this thread. I guess I'd have to see them IRL side by side. I'm glad I'm not the one who has to choose!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry hon, nothing like that in my opinion. The SA at Madison said denim. Medium wash denim and I think he's exactly right.
> 
> By the way, I have never seen a duck look Colvert either [emoji23]


Some of the HS on-line have a "duck blue" or just "duck" as a color.  Definitely duck.


----------



## Cordeliere

Keren16 said:


> I think the same as you comparing  Colvert vs Agate.  My husband prefers the Colvert color also when I asked his opinion.
> I do not feel it is always necessary to integrate colors into a wardrobe.  It depends on the situation and mood.  Sometimes it's the color that adds interest to the outfit.
> There I go again ... overthinking things[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]



Makes sense to build the outfit around the star.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Makes sense to build the outfit around the star.



Except that every time I get a new star I have to buy a new wardrobe to match her, [emoji849]

Not really. I'm finding that my things are coming together pretty well.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Except that every time I get a new star I have to buy a new wardrobe to match her, [emoji849]
> 
> Not really. I'm finding that my things are coming together pretty well.



The first sentence is my way of thinking [emoji106]

Second & third sentences are my inner inner practicality (guilt)[emoji41]


----------



## Sienna220

momasaurus said:


> I just paid $58 (which includes shipping). The listing is not on their website yet, but you might contact arfonmaisonedition@orange.fr . Title is "Memoire des sacs Hermès I: Kelly, Haut a courroies et Birkin." (I like how it's part one, implying more to come!!)


Thanks so much for sharing ! !


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> The first sentence is my way of thinking [emoji106]
> 
> Second & third sentences are my inner inner practicality (guilt)[emoji41]



Ain't it the truth? When I bought my first two bags- gold and then colvert, I panicked and ran out to buy clothes, scarves and other accessories to work wth them. For my rouge h and my raisin bags I bought one new scarf each and I actually got rid of a few scarves that I felt I didn't need. Either I'm being more disciplined or I have so much stuff in my closet that I have all bases covered at this point. [emoji15]

I'm trying to follow myh's example and stick to a defined color palette. It makes shopping easier and keeps me from going down new expensive paths. However, the down side is that when I see things in my color palette I feel free to go for it.

I think MMC is right. Blues are so varied that sometimes it's best to go with a contrasting bag with a blue outfit. I thought that bleu saphir would be a fairly neutral blue for when I want to carry a blue bag. But I'm not ruling out other blues in the future. I think the photo of the swatches that I posted earlier has two blues. The bottom is a very pale  blue.

I'm sorry, I I was scrolling back to find the links to the books (thank  you Cremel!) I saw eagles question about teal and red.  I am no color expert and I haven't seen the Beverly Hills scarf in person.   Can't picture red with colvert. Isn't the bverly hills scarf an orange red? Maybe that would work? I can't wear orange reds so I don't know.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ain't it the truth? When I bought my first two bags- gold and then colvert, I panicked and ran out to buy clothes, scarves and other accessories to work wth them. For my rouge h and my raisin bags I bought one new scarf each and I actually got rid of a few scarves that I felt I didn't need. Either I'm being more disciplined or I have so much stuff in my closet that I have all bases covered at this point. [emoji15]
> 
> I'm trying to follow myh's example and stick to a defined color palette. It makes shopping easier and keeps me from going down new expensive paths. However, the down side is that when I see things in my color palette I feel free to go for it.
> 
> I think MMC is right. Blues are so varied that sometimes it's best to go with a contrasting bag with a blue outfit. I thought that bleu saphir would be a fairly neutral blue for when I want to carry a blue bag. But I'm not ruling out other blues in the future. I think the photo of the swatches that I posted earlier has two blues. The bottom is a very pale  blue.
> 
> I'm sorry, I I was scrolling back to find the links to the books (thank  you Cremel!) I saw eagles question about teal and red.  I am no color expert and I haven't seen the Beverly Hills scarf in person.   Can't picture red with colvert. Isn't the bverly hills scarf an orange red? Maybe that would work? I can't wear orange reds so I don't know.



Thanks for the clarification about the swatches. The lighter blue realy looks like a dirty white to me!! It can also be my monitor.

I used to buy clothes in a wider variety of colors, then - when reviewing my wardrobe periodically - i'd find that i hardly wore things that weren't part of my standard palette. These usually ended up in the "donation pile" after a couple if seasons.

I think (hope?) i got better at selecting what i buy, and now i have very few base colors and a handful of accent colors. It makes me much happier about my wardrobe, since i feel there are very few items that go unused. Usually these are the "special occasions" clothes. Apparently i have fewer and fewer special occasions in my life [emoji1]


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Eagle there is a search function at the top of the page. It has site wide capabilities but you can specify a thread or forum if you like. Also I know you have been eager to see a post of the agate CDC, someone posted their new agate CDC and matching H clutch in the new purchases thread a few days ago. I'm sorry I don't have a post link, I was catching up and browsing at 6am and noticed it. It's in the last ten pages or so and it's a very good picture. It is nothing like the stones you have posted as PBP has said. No lavande at all. I've seen it in person as well. Medium blue denim is a very good description.


Thank very much, *dharma*, for the search info and the agate bleu reference.   I went to the boutique today (besides looking up the helpful pix you reference) and saw agate in person.  It was a medium blue, a bit lighter in person than pictures seemed to indicate and did not come in YG.   But I saw it finally!   It was a nice color, definitely one to consider. There was no colvert to be seen.  And I tried on a bunch of HS, came home with one (pix tomorrow) and will mostly likely exchange the one I ordered from the web for one in the boutique.  It was wonderful to be back in the boutique.  Thank you again for that priceless search tab.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> Thank very much, *dharma*, for the search info and the agate bleu reference.   I went to the boutique today (besides looking up the helpful pix you reference) and saw agate in person.  It was a medium blue, a bit lighter in person than pictures seemed to indicate and did not come in YG.   But I saw it finally!   It was a nice color, definitely one to consider. There was no colvert to be seen.  And I tried on a bunch of HS, came home with one (pix tomorrow) and will mostly likely exchange the one I ordered from the web for one in the boutique.  It was wonderful to be back in the boutique.  Thank you again for that priceless search tab.



I'm so glad that you went to see it in person. It's a lovely color isn't it? Can't wait to see your scarf reveal.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ain't it the truth? When I bought my first two bags- gold and then colvert, I panicked and ran out to buy clothes, scarves and other accessories to work wth them. For my rouge h and my raisin bags I bought one new scarf each and I actually got rid of a few scarves that I felt I didn't need. Either I'm being more disciplined or I have so much stuff in my closet that I have all bases covered at this point. [emoji15]
> 
> I'm trying to follow myh's example and stick to a defined color palette. It makes shopping easier and keeps me from going down new expensive paths. However, the down side is that when I see things in my color palette I feel free to go for it.
> 
> I think MMC is right. Blues are so varied that sometimes it's best to go with a contrasting bag with a blue outfit. I thought that bleu saphir would be a fairly neutral blue for when I want to carry a blue bag. But I'm not ruling out other blues in the future. I think the photo of the swatches that I posted earlier has two blues. The bottom is a very pale  blue.
> 
> I'm sorry, I I was scrolling back to find the links to the books (thank  you Cremel!) I saw eagles question about teal and red.  I am no color expert and I haven't seen the Beverly Hills scarf in person.   Can't picture red with colvert. Isn't the bverly hills scarf an orange red? Maybe that would work? I can't wear orange reds so I don't know.


I saw the B-Hills HS in person a year ago and considered it maybe a Chinese red, not a loud red.   Also H did a lot of bangles with a blue teal and dark red that year.  Maybe a tad close to rouge H.   The combo of red and dark teal may need a 3rd color to make it pop, to offset the dark colors.   I have no idea right now what that color could be but I have color combo books and may look up the possibilities if I have time.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> I saw the B-Hills HS in person a year ago and considered it maybe a Chinese red, not a loud red.   Also H did a lot of bangles with a blue teal and dark red that year.  Maybe a tad close to rouge H.   The combo of red and dark teal may need a 3rd color to make it pop, to offset the dark colors.   I have no idea right now what that color could be but I have color combo books and may look up the possibilities if I have time.



Sounds interesting. If you find something let me know. I'm really terrible at putting colors together.


----------



## dharma

eagle1002us said:


> Thank very much, *dharma*, for the search info and the agate bleu reference.   I went to the boutique today (besides looking up the helpful pix you reference) and saw agate in person.  It was a medium blue, a bit lighter in person than pictures seemed to indicate and did not come in YG.   But I saw it finally!   It was a nice color, definitely one to consider. There was no colvert to be seen.  And I tried on a bunch of HS, came home with one (pix tomorrow) and will mostly likely exchange the one I ordered from the web for one in the boutique.  It was wonderful to be back in the boutique.  Thank you again for that priceless search tab.



So glad that you saw it, there's nothing like seeing things in person.  When in doubt about color matches and compliments, just remember your grade school color wheel.  It makes perfect sense that colvert ( a blue green) would work with an orange red. They are all complimentary colors.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm so glad that you went to see it in person. It's a lovely color isn't it? Can't wait to see your scarf reveal.


Yes, thank you!   I looked at HS that went with Prussian Bleu K and a leather jacket of a similar tone.  I was inspired by all the discussion of the Colvert and matching scarves.  So hope to photograph the 1 scarf I brought home with the K.   (There were several other possibilities, one is on hold).   What looked surprising well on me was that house at the edge of the lake scarf, Au Bord whatever it's called.  It tied together all the different teals I was wearing.  The picture on the web is very flat, the scarf itself much, well, livelier.  And there was a Versailles that brightened up the dark teal of my outfit.  Have to look at the Versailles on line to be able to tell which one it was. I was mainly trying to get something to go with the jacket since I've had it a while w/o much wear.  Did you look at HS that combined the dark teal with a medium or deep taupe?  That combo was used for several HS, including Au Bord.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sounds interesting. If you find something let me know. I'm really terrible at putting colors together.


Yet you always look fabulous! I don't believe you!!


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> So glad that you saw it, there's nothing like seeing things in person.  When in doubt about color matches and compliments, just remember your grade school color wheel.  It makes perfect sense that colvert ( a blue green) would work with an orange red. They are all complimentary colors.





Genie27 said:


> Here's a bleu agate from elsewhere in the forum
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-your-last-hermes-purchase.886190/page-1343#post-30848073


This bag seems to capture the bleu agate color of the CDC I was shown.   It's a beautiful blue.  Thank you *Genie27*!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Yet you always look fabulous! I don't believe you!!


ditto!


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sounds interesting. If you find something let me know. I'm really terrible at putting colors together.


PbP, what kind of blues are in the Cheval Phoenix 09? They combine beautifully with red, don't they, in that design? Also the blues in your ELeK (the one I also covet), with reds. I am finding these pairing really beautiful


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ain't it the truth? When I bought my first two bags- gold and then colvert, I panicked and ran out to buy clothes, scarves and other accessories to work wth them. For my rouge h and my raisin bags I bought one new scarf each and I actually got rid of a few scarves that I felt I didn't need. Either I'm being more disciplined or I have so much stuff in my closet that I have all bases covered at this point. [emoji15]
> 
> I'm trying to follow myh's example and stick to a defined color palette. It makes shopping easier and keeps me from going down new expensive paths. However, the down side is that when I see things in my color palette I feel free to go for it.
> 
> I think MMC is right. Blues are so varied that sometimes it's best to go with a contrasting bag with a blue outfit. I thought that bleu saphir would be a fairly neutral blue for when I want to carry a blue bag. But I'm not ruling out other blues in the future. I think the photo of the swatches that I posted earlier has two blues. The bottom is a very pale  blue.
> 
> I'm sorry, I I was scrolling back to find the links to the books (thank  you Cremel!) I saw eagles question about teal and red.  I am no color expert and I haven't seen the Beverly Hills scarf in person.   Can't picture red with colvert. Isn't the bverly hills scarf an orange red? Maybe that would work? I can't wear orange reds so I don't know.


There's a plumes (feathers) 90cm on line with kind of a bronze border.  The feathers were dark teal.   Interesting color combo.


----------



## EmileH

The cheval Phoenix 09 has a blue that is very similar to bleu agate. The red is rouge h. There is also prune and there are pops of orange and caramel. It is an interesting combination. I have been wearing it mostly with navy. Not too adventurous. I want to try it with camel. The exLenK is also pretty similar to bleu agate. It's a but brighter but a greyish blue. I think that shade of blue is very versatile.

Eagle I know the scarf with the teals and taupe. It's pretty. I avoided trying on any of the 90 cm scarves this season. I felt like I had too many. But maybe I'll try that one at some point. Or I'll see what I have already that I can use. I have a taupe suede coat that I could try with colvert. I don't know the plumes scarf. I'll look. 

I am really terrible with colors. If you ever meet my DH just ask him about the blue ottoman. [emoji33] That's partly why I stick with neutrals and subtle colors. I have learned a bit by observing the color combinations in my scarves. But I constantly have to ask DH for advice.


----------



## Genie27

Now I'm curious about this blue ottoman.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Now I'm curious about this blue ottoman.


Me, too.  I guess it wasn't a colvert or bleu agate ottoman?   Maybe more like bleu saphir?


----------



## EmileH

I would show you guys but it's now beige. And the way one accomplishes that while living in Texas is to go and pick out an actual beige cowhide to bring to the upholsterer. I think it was most like blue jean and it clashed terribly with the "Tuscan Texan" yellowish walls. I was trying to neutralize the crazy decor. It was a disaster.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I would show you guys but it's now beige. And the way one accomplishes that while living in Texas is to go and pick out an actual beige cowhide to bring to the upholsterer. I think it was most like blue jean and it clashed terribly with the "Tuscan Texan" yellowish walls. I was trying to neutralize the crazy decor. It was a disaster.



Cowhide is better to put your boots on.


----------



## EmileH

Ok, I had too much caffeine today. Here is my colvert silk blouse with a taupe suede coat and various colvert friendly scarves. The best scarves with colvert play the "is it blue or is it green game."







And Momasaurus I don't know if you wear a lot of camel, but if so the cheval Phoenix is just amazing with camel


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Cowhide is better to put your boots on.



It was a year from hell. And the blue ottoman was the least awful thing of the whole experience. DH and I are still traumatized.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I would show you guys but it's now beige. And the way one accomplishes that while living in Texas is to go and pick out an actual beige cowhide to bring to the upholsterer. I think it was most like blue jean and it clashed terribly with the "Tuscan Texan" yellowish walls. I was trying to neutralize the crazy decor. It was a disaster.



Were you in Texas??


----------



## EmileH

We lived about 30 minutes outside of Austin but a world away. Long story. But I had lived in Houston for 5 years so I realize that Texas is a very diverse place with nice places to live.


----------



## Keren16

We lived in the DFW area longer than I like to admit.  I am originally from the US east coast.  
My cousin did her Radiology Residency in Houston.  She decided east of the Mississippi was best for her.  
Me too
I have to be near an ocean


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> Yes, thank you!   I looked at HS that went with Prussian Bleu K and a leather jacket of a similar tone.  I was inspired by all the discussion of the Colvert and matching scarves.  So hope to photograph the 1 scarf I brought home with the K.   (There were several other possibilities, one is on hold).   What looked surprising well on me was that house at the edge of the lake scarf, Au Bord whatever it's called.  It tied together all the different teals I was wearing.  The picture on the web is very flat, the scarf itself much, well, livelier.  And there was a Versailles that brightened up the dark teal of my outfit.  Have to look at the Versailles on line to be able to tell which one it was. I was mainly trying to get something to go with the jacket since I've had it a while w/o much wear.  Did you look at HS that combined the dark teal with a medium or deep taupe?  That combo was used for several HS, including Au Bord.



I have Au Bout du Monde in that CW. It has a lot of teal/colvert, some lighter blue, and some taupe and clove. It is a wonderful scarf. 
I put several pictures of that scarf with different outfits, in the Fall 2016 thread. Here is the link
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-fall-2016-scarves.939230/page-154#post-30466493

It is very different from most of my scarves, since I tend to have quite busy patterns (think Tapis Persan, Arbre du Vent, etc), but beautiful in its own way.


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok, I had too much caffeine today. Here is my colvert silk blouse with a taupe suede coat and various colvert friendly scarves. The best scarves with colvert play the "is it blue or is it green game."
> 
> View attachment 3538142
> View attachment 3538143
> View attachment 3538144
> View attachment 3538145
> 
> 
> And Momasaurus I don't know if you wear a lot of camel, but if so the cheval Phoenix is just amazing with camel
> 
> View attachment 3538147



Great selection of scarves that go perfectly with your top and your suede jacket!
What is the second scarf, the one with the muted colors? I don't recognize it.

PS: I tried today the Cheval Phoenix with a medium gray top and it works too!!


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok, I had too much caffeine today. Here is my colvert silk blouse with a taupe suede coat and various colvert friendly scarves. The best scarves with colvert play the "is it blue or is it green game."
> 
> View attachment 3538142
> View attachment 3538143
> View attachment 3538144
> View attachment 3538145
> 
> 
> And Momasaurus I don't know if you wear a lot of camel, but if so the cheval Phoenix is just amazing with camel
> 
> View attachment 3538147



Thank you for the pictures 
Colvert is a beautiful color and you display it's versatility well
The shade seems to suit warmer tones 
Please correct me if you (anyone) believes differently


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok, I had too much caffeine today. Here is my colvert silk blouse with a taupe suede coat and various colvert friendly scarves. The best scarves with colvert play the "is it blue or is it green game."
> 
> View attachment 3538142
> View attachment 3538143
> View attachment 3538144
> View attachment 3538145
> 
> 
> And Momasaurus I don't know if you wear a lot of camel, but if so the cheval Phoenix is just amazing with camel
> 
> View attachment 3538147



Dear you look fabulous!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok, I had too much caffeine today. Here is my colvert silk blouse with a taupe suede coat and various colvert friendly scarves. The best scarves with colvert play the "is it blue or is it green game."
> 
> View attachment 3538142
> View attachment 3538143
> View attachment 3538144
> View attachment 3538145
> 
> 
> And Momasaurus I don't know if you wear a lot of camel, but if so the cheval Phoenix is just amazing with camel
> 
> View attachment 3538147


Are you sure you have a problem with color coordination?   I sure the heck don't see it.   I like all of these combos.   The dip dye is the most interesting because one tone just slides into another.  Exact opposite strategy than the intrusive "pop of color."  I was thinking how i was going to deal with the taupe if I got some of the HS that have taupe as an integral part of the design.   The cheval sur mon carre diagonal with the Phoenix silk was really terrific, did you see that?  I like the 55 silks, they float and are fun to wear.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I would show you guys but it's now beige. And the way one accomplishes that while living in Texas is to go and pick out an actual beige cowhide to bring to the upholsterer. I think it was most like blue jean and it clashed terribly with the "Tuscan Texan" yellowish walls. I was trying to neutralize the crazy decor. It was a disaster.


At least you strove for real authenticity in the decor, you didn't use ultrasuede.  I think the decor probably needed a Georgia o'Keeffe steer head on the wall.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  and maybe a stuffed armadillo on the wooden slab coffee table.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> Are you sure you have a problem with color coordination?   I sure the heck don't see it.   I like all of these combos.   The dip dye is the most interesting because one tone just slides into another.  Exact opposite strategy than the intrusive "pop of color."  I was thinking how i was going to deal with the taupe if I got some of the HS that have taupe as an integral part of the design.   The cheval sur mon carre diagonal with the Phoenix silk was really terrific, did you see that?  I like the 55 silks, they float and are fun to wear.



I also prefer the 55 silks and shawls too. They are a lot more versatile than the 90s.


----------



## Genie27

I love the 140 csgms for wearing practicality. The 90 silks are so beautiful to look at, but not warm enough for winter and too hot in summer so I stopped at two. 90 CS seem too small right now as the trend is for giant shawls. I want a couple of moussies for summer, and to try out the 140 silk. 

And I'm a bit sad to realize that while I love the patterns on bright, colourful shawls, more neutral colorways will end up being more useful.


----------



## cremel

Looks like lots of people have agate knowledge here and blue is popular for lots of you. I collect some agate, from Mexico or South Asia or central china. But all I collected is mostly red tone.  This gemstone is very pretty, either blue or red. It also has a large variety around the world. Sharing a few with café. 

From central China:





From South Asia
This red one is agate. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Not sure where these come from 






From Mexico


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> Looks like lots of people have agate knowledge here and blue is popular for lots of you. I collect some agate, from Mexico or South Asia or central china. But all I collected is mostly red tone.  This gemstone is very pretty, either blue or red. It also has a large variety around the world. Sharing a few with café.
> 
> From central China:
> View attachment 3538215
> 
> View attachment 3538219
> 
> 
> From South Asia
> This red one is agate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538216
> 
> 
> Not sure where these come from
> 
> View attachment 3538217
> 
> View attachment 3538218
> 
> 
> From Mexico
> 
> View attachment 3538220
> 
> View attachment 3538221



Thank you for sharing your knowledge & pictures!
I know nothing about Agate 
I'm going to try to educate myself about it


----------



## EmileH

Cremel, what a beautiful collection! 

Trying to respond in one post:

The second scarf is a jungle love dip dye. I think I like that one the best too.

Keren, by warmer tones do you mean one's complexion or other clothing pieces in an outfit? I'm a winter in the color charts so a cool complexion and Colvert seems to go with cool or warm tones in clothing. I'm not sure that it's my favorite color with taupe. Aubergine really looks nice with taupe. But it works I suppose. 

Thanks for sharing the link to your post MMC. Your post is the one that tempted me with this scarf. It looks lovely. 

I didn't allow myself to try on many of the 90s this season. I didn't want to fall in love. I enjoy all of the formats and I am up to 100 scarves 50 of which are 90s. That means at most I can wear each one three times a year. [emoji22]


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok, I had too much caffeine today. Here is my colvert silk blouse with a taupe suede coat and various colvert friendly scarves. The best scarves with colvert play the "is it blue or is it green game."
> 
> View attachment 3538142
> View attachment 3538143
> View attachment 3538144
> View attachment 3538145
> 
> 
> And Momasaurus I don't know if you wear a lot of camel, but if so the cheval Phoenix is just amazing with camel
> 
> View attachment 3538147


Look at you bringing out all these scarves we rarely see on you! Very nice, esp that dip dye. Actually I rarely wear camel/taupe/brown. Remember last week when I was trying out a new Triomphe du Paladin on a black turtleneck, and @eagle1002us suggested trying a taupe blouse? I look horrible. If/when I get that Cheval Phoenix, I suspect navy or dark purple will be the best blouse for me. I love looking at everyone else in camel colors, sigh.


----------



## momasaurus




----------



## momasaurus

MadMadCat said:


> I have Au Bout du Monde in that CW. It has a lot of teal/colvert, some lighter blue, and some taupe and clove. It is a wonderful scarf.
> I put several pictures of that scarf with different outfits, in the Fall 2016 thread. Here is the link
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-fall-2016-scarves.939230/page-154#post-30466493
> 
> It is very different from most of my scarves, since I tend to have quite busy patterns (think Tapis Persan, Arbre du Vent, etc), but beautiful in its own way.


Oh I remember those gorgeous pix!! Thanks for the reminder. Beautiful scarf.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> View attachment 3538331
> 
> View attachment 3538332
> 
> View attachment 3538333



Oh yes! I see. Taupe = a no go. Ok yes purple or navy with the cheval.


----------



## MadMadCat

momasaurus said:


> View attachment 3538331
> 
> View attachment 3538332
> 
> View attachment 3538333



I was one of the supporters of the taupe and i go back into my hole now... [emoji1]

Looks great with navy!


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> View attachment 3538331
> 
> View attachment 3538332
> 
> View attachment 3538333



Moma this scarf looks gorgeous on you!!! [emoji8]


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe, 

Jumping in to share a lovely birthday surprise from my sweet Dad, it looks so nice with DH's RG JUC gift! My dad surprised me with a yellow gold Infinity bracelet from Tiffany. He's not a big gift guy but for my 40th wanted something special. 

I'm having a lovely time with my family and i'm afraid i've lost the plot of the cafe so sorry for interrupting!


----------



## dharma

cremel said:


> Looks like lots of people have agate knowledge here and blue is popular for lots of you. I collect some agate, from Mexico or South Asia or central china. But all I collected is mostly red tone.  This gemstone is very pretty, either blue or red. It also has a large variety around the world. Sharing a few with café.
> 
> From central China:
> View attachment 3538215
> 
> View attachment 3538219
> 
> 
> From South Asia
> This red one is agate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538216
> 
> 
> Not sure where these come from
> 
> View attachment 3538217
> 
> View attachment 3538218
> 
> 
> From Mexico
> 
> View attachment 3538220
> 
> View attachment 3538221


Cremel, these are beautiful pieces. Thank you for showing us.


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Jumping in to share a lovely birthday surprise from my sweet Dad, it looks so nice with DH's RG JUC gift! My dad surprised me with a yellow gold Infinity bracelet from Tiffany. He's not a big gift guy but for my 40th wanted something special.
> 
> I'm having a lovely time with my family and i'm afraid i've lost the plot of the cafe so sorry for interrupting!
> 
> View attachment 3538549


Wear it in the best of health, mrsO!!! So happy your birthday is such a lovely milestone celebration!!!!


----------



## dharma

momasaurus said:


> Oh I remember those gorgeous pix!! Thanks for the reminder. Beautiful scarf.


Great photos, Momasaurus. I have to agree, Taupe is not the first color I think of for you. Your coloring is so striking and looks fantastic with the strong clear colors. Lucky girl!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Jumping in to share a lovely birthday surprise from my sweet Dad, it looks so nice with DH's RG JUC gift! My dad surprised me with a yellow gold Infinity bracelet from Tiffany. He's not a big gift guy but for my 40th wanted something special.
> 
> I'm having a lovely time with my family and i'm afraid i've lost the plot of the cafe so sorry for interrupting!
> 
> View attachment 3538549



How beautiful! What a sweet gift. It goes beautifully with your other bracelets. Happy happy birthday, glad you are having a good time.


----------



## Genie27

Moma, I actually like the taupe combo to look at on you, but it feels very soft. Images 2 and 3 are more power combos. If 1 doesn't feel right to you, then go with the others. I know I would reach for the tops in 2 and 3 and feel awesome.

Cremel, that is a lovely collection of agate! Thanks for sharing. 

MrsO, Happy birthday! Love all the gold bracelets- they look great together.


----------



## momasaurus

cremel said:


> Moma this scarf looks gorgeous on you!!! [emoji8]


Thanks, *cremel, and everyone else*. I think it depends on what color blouse or sweater, but you are all so kind! One of my end-of-year projects is to cull the scarf collection. I may be calling on you all for advice in the near future! TIA.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok, I had too much caffeine today. Here is my colvert silk blouse with a taupe suede coat and various colvert friendly scarves. The best scarves with colvert play the "is it blue or is it green game."
> 
> View attachment 3538142
> View attachment 3538143
> View attachment 3538144
> View attachment 3538145
> 
> 
> And Momasaurus I don't know if you wear a lot of camel, but if so the cheval Phoenix is just amazing with camel
> 
> View attachment 3538147



OMG.  The combo with DANS UN JARDIN ANGLAIS is spectacular!


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> Great photos, Momasaurus. I have to agree, Taupe is not the first color I think of for you. Your coloring is so striking and looks fantastic with the strong clear colors. Lucky girl!



Yes.  Strong and clear.


----------



## Cordeliere

I am in purse euphoria and joy.   Last nigh DH and went to the orchestra (wore Beloved India and my blue lizard Sac Lotto).   Got home.  Took a spin of ebay before hitting the sack.  There she was.  A one of a kind bag.   A 1950 vache natural kelly 28.   The patina reminds me of a fawn or doe.   The flap is darkened so it almost looks like it is bi-color.   

DH was snoring in his chair with his computer in his lap when I found her and her allure washed over me.   Clearly not the time to discuss it with him.  Went to bed.  Woke up.  Thought that was dumb to get so excited about such a sad sac of a bag.  Then I looked at her again.  Again she made my heart sing.    I learned in Paris after letting the vibrato picotin get away that when a bag really makes your heart sing, you have to buy it--no make how stupid or "not you" it seems.  

So this morning, as soon as DH had enough coffee, I sprung the news on him.  I think it is very poor form to buy a bag without giving him a heads up.  Exchanged a few messages with the seller about what treatments she had had.  After one day of being listed, she had 12 followers on ebay and 5 inquires.  No time to hesitate.  I love BIN.  She will be shipped tomorrow.

I would post the ebay pic but I hate it when sellers put bags in front of bright pillows or orange dust bags.  Yuck.   I will take a pic of her in her new home  and share when she comes.   I sort of worry about telling about a purchase until it is in my hands.  I think that jinks it.   But I am bursting with joy and couldn't contain myself.

After seeing the pics of Moma's perfect kelly or PBP perfect scarves, I am slightly embarrassed by my shabby taste, but a person just can't help what inspires their love.  Audreylita certainly rocks her less than perfect bags so I am going to embrace my new bag's personality in the same way.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> I am in purse euphoria and joy.   Last nigh DH and went to the orchestra (wore Beloved India and my blue lizard Sac Lotto).   Got home.  Took a spin of ebay before hitting the sack.  There she was.  A one of a kind bag.   A 1950 vache natural kelly 28.   The patina reminds me of a fawn or doe.   The flap is darkened so it almost looks like it is bi-color.
> 
> DH was snoring in his chair with his computer in his lap when I found her and her allure washed over me.   Clearly not the time to discuss it with him.  Went to bed.  Woke up.  Thought that was dumb to get so excited about such a sad sac of a bag.  Then I looked at her again.  Again she made my heart sing.    I learned in Paris after letting the vibrato picotin get away that when a bag really makes your heart sing, you have to buy it--no make how stupid or "not you" it seems.
> 
> So this morning, as soon as DH had enough coffee, I sprung the news on him.  I think it is very poor form to buy a bag without giving him a heads up.  Exchanged a few messages with the seller about what treatments she had had.  After one day of being listed, she had 12 followers on ebay and 5 inquires.  No time to hesitate.  I love BIN.  She will be shipped tomorrow.
> 
> I would post the ebay pic but I hate it when sellers put bags in front of bright pillows or orange dust bags.  Yuck.   I will take a pic of her in her new home  and share when she comes.   I sort of worry about telling about a purchase until it is in my hands.  I think that jinks it.   But I am bursting with joy and couldn't contain myself.
> 
> After seeing the pics of Moma's perfect kelly or PBP perfect scarves, I am slightly embarrassed by my shabby taste, but a person just can't help what inspires their love.  Audreylita certainly rocks her less than perfect bags so I am going to embrace my new bag's personality in the same way.



Congratulations!!!! Your bag sounds wonderful. Please post when you get her.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> I am in purse euphoria and joy.   Last nigh DH and went to the orchestra (wore Beloved India and my blue lizard Sac Lotto).   Got home.  Took a spin of ebay before hitting the sack.  There she was.  A one of a kind bag.   A 1950 vache natural kelly 28.   The patina reminds me of a fawn or doe.   The flap is darkened so it almost looks like it is bi-color.
> 
> DH was snoring in his chair with his computer in his lap when I found her and her allure washed over me.   Clearly not the time to discuss it with him.  Went to bed.  Woke up.  Thought that was dumb to get so excited about such a sad sac of a bag.  Then I looked at her again.  Again she made my heart sing.    I learned in Paris after letting the vibrato picotin get away that when a bag really makes your heart sing, you have to buy it--no make how stupid or "not you" it seems.
> 
> So this morning, as soon as DH had enough coffee, I sprung the news on him.  I think it is very poor form to buy a bag without giving him a heads up.  Exchanged a few messages with the seller about what treatments she had had.  After one day of being listed, she had 12 followers on ebay and 5 inquires.  No time to hesitate.  I love BIN.  She will be shipped tomorrow.
> 
> I would post the ebay pic but I hate it when sellers put bags in front of bright pillows or orange dust bags.  Yuck.   I will take a pic of her in her new home  and share when she comes.   I sort of worry about telling about a purchase until it is in my hands.  I think that jinks it.   But I am bursting with joy and couldn't contain myself.
> 
> After seeing the pics of Moma's perfect kelly or PBP perfect scarves, I am slightly embarrassed by my shabby taste, but a person just can't help what inspires their love.  Audreylita certainly rocks her less than perfect bags so I am going to embrace my new bag's personality in the same way.


Congrats!


----------



## dharma

Blue bags: I love blue and since my first


Cordeliere said:


> I am in purse euphoria and joy.   Last nigh DH and went to the orchestra (wore Beloved India and my blue lizard Sac Lotto).   Got home.  Took a spin of ebay before hitting the sack.  There she was.  A one of a kind bag.   A 1950 vache natural kelly 28.   The patina reminds me of a fawn or doe.   The flap is darkened so it almost looks like it is bi-color.
> 
> DH was snoring in his chair with his computer in his lap when I found her and her allure washed over me.   Clearly not the time to discuss it with him.  Went to bed.  Woke up.  Thought that was dumb to get so excited about such a sad sac of a bag.  Then I looked at her again.  Again she made my heart sing.    I learned in Paris after letting the vibrato picotin get away that when a bag really makes your heart sing, you have to buy it--no make how stupid or "not you" it seems.
> 
> So this morning, as soon as DH had enough coffee, I sprung the news on him.  I think it is very poor form to buy a bag without giving him a heads up.  Exchanged a few messages with the seller about what treatments she had had.  After one day of being listed, she had 12 followers on ebay and 5 inquires.  No time to hesitate.  I love BIN.  She will be shipped tomorrow.
> 
> I would post the ebay pic but I hate it when sellers put bags in front of bright pillows or orange dust bags.  Yuck.   I will take a pic of her in her new home  and share when she comes.   I sort of worry about telling about a purchase until it is in my hands.  I think that jinks it.   But I am bursting with joy and couldn't contain myself.
> 
> After seeing the pics of Moma's perfect kelly or PBP perfect scarves, I am slightly embarrassed by my shabby taste, but a person just can't help what inspires their love.  Audreylita certainly rocks her less than perfect bags so I am going to embrace my new bag's personality in the same way.


This is the best kind of story! Many congrats, I'm so excited for you and can't wait to see it. Sounds like a treasure!!!
Please allow me to join you in the shabby chic train, I'm all for it.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> I am in purse euphoria and joy.   Last nigh DH and went to the orchestra (wore Beloved India and my blue lizard Sac Lotto).   Got home.  Took a spin of ebay before hitting the sack.  There she was.  A one of a kind bag.   A 1950 vache natural kelly 28.   The patina reminds me of a fawn or doe.   The flap is darkened so it almost looks like it is bi-color.
> 
> DH was snoring in his chair with his computer in his lap when I found her and her allure washed over me.   Clearly not the time to discuss it with him.  Went to bed.  Woke up.  Thought that was dumb to get so excited about such a sad sac of a bag.  Then I looked at her again.  Again she made my heart sing.    I learned in Paris after letting the vibrato picotin get away that when a bag really makes your heart sing, you have to buy it--no make how stupid or "not you" it seems.
> 
> So this morning, as soon as DH had enough coffee, I sprung the news on him.  I think it is very poor form to buy a bag without giving him a heads up.  Exchanged a few messages with the seller about what treatments she had had.  After one day of being listed, she had 12 followers on ebay and 5 inquires.  No time to hesitate.  I love BIN.  She will be shipped tomorrow.
> 
> I would post the ebay pic but I hate it when sellers put bags in front of bright pillows or orange dust bags.  Yuck.   I will take a pic of her in her new home  and share when she comes.   I sort of worry about telling about a purchase until it is in my hands.  I think that jinks it.   But I am bursting with joy and couldn't contain myself.
> 
> After seeing the pics of Moma's perfect kelly or PBP perfect scarves, I am slightly embarrassed by my shabby taste, but a person just can't help what inspires their love.  Audreylita certainly rocks her less than perfect bags so I am going to embrace my new bag's personality in the same way.



Dear Corde,

Your bag is a wonderful piece! I cannot wait to see you posting photos of her![emoji8]


----------



## cremel

dharma said:


> Cremel, these are beautiful pieces. Thank you for showing us.



Thank you dear Dharma.  

I think I might have made a mistake. The Bangor is not from Mexico. It's probably from Asia too. 

I was stuck on collecting red agate for a long while and now I am actually over it. I still receive emails from this private seller but have not made any purchase lately.  I think I am done with this type of gemstones. 

It is different though with bags or scarves. I often cannot resist if there's an exceptional piece.  [emoji23] I am looking forward to the December shipment to my local store and hope they have more choices for 140 silks.


----------



## cremel

I want to get some advices from café regarding Berlin from H. I like to be hands free when the kids are with me. Berlin seems light and has decent capacity. Anyone has experience with it?


----------



## Keren16

Cordeliere said:


> I am in purse euphoria and joy.   Last nigh DH and went to the orchestra (wore Beloved India and my blue lizard Sac Lotto).   Got home.  Took a spin of ebay before hitting the sack.  There she was.  A one of a kind bag.   A 1950 vache natural kelly 28.   The patina reminds me of a fawn or doe.   The flap is darkened so it almost looks like it is bi-color.
> 
> DH was snoring in his chair with his computer in his lap when I found her and her allure washed over me.   Clearly not the time to discuss it with him.  Went to bed.  Woke up.  Thought that was dumb to get so excited about such a sad sac of a bag.  Then I looked at her again.  Again she made my heart sing.    I learned in Paris after letting the vibrato picotin get away that when a bag really makes your heart sing, you have to buy it--no make how stupid or "not you" it seems.
> 
> So this morning, as soon as DH had enough coffee, I sprung the news on him.  I think it is very poor form to buy a bag without giving him a heads up.  Exchanged a few messages with the seller about what treatments she had had.  After one day of being listed, she had 12 followers on ebay and 5 inquires.  No time to hesitate.  I love BIN.  She will be shipped tomorrow.
> 
> I would post the ebay pic but I hate it when sellers put bags in front of bright pillows or orange dust bags.  Yuck.   I will take a pic of her in her new home  and share when she comes.   I sort of worry about telling about a purchase until it is in my hands.  I think that jinks it.   But I am bursting with joy and couldn't contain myself.
> 
> After seeing the pics of Moma's perfect kelly or PBP perfect scarves, I am slightly embarrassed by my shabby taste, but a person just can't help what inspires their love.  Audreylita certainly rocks her less than perfect bags so I am going to embrace my new bag's personality in the same way.



Such an exciting story!  The bag must be special!! 
VN is a beautiful leather.  Hope she comes soon [emoji169]


----------



## Genie27

Congratulations, Cordeliere!


----------



## Genie27

I took the mink on her first outing today. She's so luxurious and *warm*. I still have to figure out the handbag situation- ruled out a few options so far. 

Only made it as far as the mall to pick up tights and other basics but it was a good test run.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> I took the mink on her first outing today. She's so luxurious and *warm*. I still have to figure out the handbag situation- ruled out a few options so far.
> 
> Only made it as far as the mall to pick up tights and other basics but it was a good test run.



Ha, I just commented on your other thread! This is so pretty! I love it on you [emoji173]️


----------



## nicole0612

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Jumping in to share a lovely birthday surprise from my sweet Dad, it looks so nice with DH's RG JUC gift! My dad surprised me with a yellow gold Infinity bracelet from Tiffany. He's not a big gift guy but for my 40th wanted something special.
> 
> I'm having a lovely time with my family and i'm afraid i've lost the plot of the cafe so sorry for interrupting!
> 
> View attachment 3538549



What a beautiful combination, and what a sweet gift from your dad. My dad has no taste in jewelry, but I treasure everything he has ever given me!


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> I am in purse euphoria and joy.   Last nigh DH and went to the orchestra (wore Beloved India and my blue lizard Sac Lotto).   Got home.  Took a spin of ebay before hitting the sack.  There she was.  A one of a kind bag.   A 1950 vache natural kelly 28.   The patina reminds me of a fawn or doe.   The flap is darkened so it almost looks like it is bi-color.
> 
> DH was snoring in his chair with his computer in his lap when I found her and her allure washed over me.   Clearly not the time to discuss it with him.  Went to bed.  Woke up.  Thought that was dumb to get so excited about such a sad sac of a bag.  Then I looked at her again.  Again she made my heart sing.    I learned in Paris after letting the vibrato picotin get away that when a bag really makes your heart sing, you have to buy it--no make how stupid or "not you" it seems.
> 
> So this morning, as soon as DH had enough coffee, I sprung the news on him.  I think it is very poor form to buy a bag without giving him a heads up.  Exchanged a few messages with the seller about what treatments she had had.  After one day of being listed, she had 12 followers on ebay and 5 inquires.  No time to hesitate.  I love BIN.  She will be shipped tomorrow.
> 
> I would post the ebay pic but I hate it when sellers put bags in front of bright pillows or orange dust bags.  Yuck.   I will take a pic of her in her new home  and share when she comes.   I sort of worry about telling about a purchase until it is in my hands.  I think that jinks it.   But I am bursting with joy and couldn't contain myself.
> 
> After seeing the pics of Moma's perfect kelly or PBP perfect scarves, I am slightly embarrassed by my shabby taste, but a person just can't help what inspires their love.  Audreylita certainly rocks her less than perfect bags so I am going to embrace my new bag's personality in the same way.



So excited for you to have found this little thrill. I know exactly what you mean! It's fun when something g makes your heart flutter and no harm in indulging once in awhile. I can't wait to see it [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I took the mink on her first outing today. She's so luxurious and *warm*. I still have to figure out the handbag situation- ruled out a few options so far.
> 
> Only made it as far as the mall to pick up tights and other basics but it was a good test run.



What a pretty jacket. It looks great on you.


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Jumping in to share a lovely birthday surprise from my sweet Dad, it looks so nice with DH's RG JUC gift! My dad surprised me with a yellow gold Infinity bracelet from Tiffany. He's not a big gift guy but for my 40th wanted something special.
> 
> I'm having a lovely time with my family and i'm afraid i've lost the plot of the cafe so sorry for interrupting!
> 
> View attachment 3538549



Wow!!! Lovely birthday gifts! [emoji7][emoji7]Congrats!


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Looks like lots of people have agate knowledge here and blue is popular for lots of you. I collect some agate, from Mexico or South Asia or central china. But all I collected is mostly red tone.  This gemstone is very pretty, either blue or red. It also has a large variety around the world. Sharing a few with café.
> 
> From central China:
> View attachment 3538215
> 
> View attachment 3538219
> 
> 
> From South Asia
> This red one is agate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538216
> 
> 
> Not sure where these come from
> These are so very lovely.  I haven't seen red agate like your top picture which is such a pretty red.  And the bangle is wonderful -- I haven't seen any solid bangles of agate.  (memo to self:  must lead a more interesting life like Cremel).  The orangey red beads and pendant are more familiar to me as carnelian, that's mainly what I see in bead stores and shows.
> View attachment 3538217
> 
> View attachment 3538218
> 
> 
> From Mexico
> 
> View attachment 3538220
> 
> View attachment 3538221


----------



## eagle1002us

I wrote something and it seems to not have posted.  Sorry if I post this and it's a duplicate.  Your red agate is wonderful, such a pretty cherry color and the bangle is great, something like that I never see in U.S. bead shows and stores.   I need to lead a more interesting life like you, *Cremel*, so I get to see and acquire these things!!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I took the mink on her first outing today. She's so luxurious and *warm*. I still have to figure out the handbag situation- ruled out a few options so far.
> 
> Only made it as far as the mall to pick up tights and other basics but it was a good test run.


Love that!  Looks terrific on you!   I can see why you like ruffles.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> I am in purse euphoria and joy.   Last nigh DH and went to the orchestra (wore Beloved India and my blue lizard Sac Lotto).   Got home.  Took a spin of ebay before hitting the sack.  There she was.  A one of a kind bag.   A 1950 vache natural kelly 28.   The patina reminds me of a fawn or doe.   The flap is darkened so it almost looks like it is bi-color.
> 
> DH was snoring in his chair with his computer in his lap when I found her and her allure washed over me.   Clearly not the time to discuss it with him.  Went to bed.  Woke up.  Thought that was dumb to get so excited about such a sad sac of a bag.  Then I looked at her again.  Again she made my heart sing.    I learned in Paris after letting the vibrato picotin get away that when a bag really makes your heart sing, you have to buy it--no make how stupid or "not you" it seems.
> 
> So this morning, as soon as DH had enough coffee, I sprung the news on him.  I think it is very poor form to buy a bag without giving him a heads up.  Exchanged a few messages with the seller about what treatments she had had.  After one day of being listed, she had 12 followers on ebay and 5 inquires.  No time to hesitate.  I love BIN.  She will be shipped tomorrow.
> 
> I would post the ebay pic but I hate it when sellers put bags in front of bright pillows or orange dust bags.  Yuck.   I will take a pic of her in her new home  and share when she comes.   I sort of worry about telling about a purchase until it is in my hands.  I think that jinks it.   But I am bursting with joy and couldn't contain myself.
> 
> After seeing the pics of Moma's perfect kelly or PBP perfect scarves, I am slightly embarrassed by my shabby taste, but a person just can't help what inspires their love.  Audreylita certainly rocks her less than perfect bags so I am going to embrace my new bag's personality in the same way.


Rocking a pre-loved bag is no different than rocking estate jewelry, precious or costume, (which is often tons more interesting than contemporary stuff) or pre-loved scarves.  Choosing pre-loved stuff is a way of cultivating a unique style, it's the opposite of fast fashion!


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> I wrote something and it seems to not have posted.  Sorry if I post this and it's a duplicate.  Your red agate is wonderful, such a pretty cherry color and the bangle is great, something like that I never see in U.S. bead shows and stores.   I need to lead a more interesting life like you, *Cremel*, so I get to see and acquire these things!!!!



Eagle how funny!!! The red beads bracelet's name is exactly "cherry red agate"!! 

I actually knew nothing before but it happened that my dear friend's husband is fond of collecting gemstones around the world and makes bracelets and necklaces, and he uses gemstones from Brazil or South America often. I had him design several bracelets with crystals for me. He later introduced me to his friend who has a huge inventory for all sorts of gemstones and is selling at wholesale price. The drawback of natural stone(untreated, meaning no artificial procedure done to make them look nicer) is that they could get very heavy if for longer necklace for example.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Jumping in to share a lovely birthday surprise from my sweet Dad, it looks so nice with DH's RG JUC gift! My dad surprised me with a yellow gold Infinity bracelet from Tiffany. He's not a big gift guy but for my 40th wanted something special.
> 
> I'm having a lovely time with my family and i'm afraid i've lost the plot of the cafe so sorry for interrupting!
> 
> View attachment 3538549


Congratulations on all your beautiful birthday goodies!


----------



## MadMadCat

Genie27 said:


> I took the mink on her first outing today. She's so luxurious and *warm*. I still have to figure out the handbag situation- ruled out a few options so far.
> 
> Only made it as far as the mall to pick up tights and other basics but it was a good test run.



Great jacket!
How cold does it get where you live?


----------



## Genie27

Thanks ladies! When my girlfriend texted me back "it's so you" it helped me make up my mind. 

MMC, it gets cold, snowy and windy from Dec to March so I will get a lot of use from it if I can figure out a few grab'n'go outfit options. Right now it's around 32F / 2C so there's more cold weather to come.


----------



## cremel

Genie27 said:


> I took the mink on her first outing today. She's so luxurious and *warm*. I still have to figure out the handbag situation- ruled out a few options so far.
> 
> Only made it as far as the mall to pick up tights and other basics but it was a good test run.



Genie lovely jacket!!! Fur I love. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> I am in purse euphoria and joy.   Last nigh DH and went to the orchestra (wore Beloved India and my blue lizard Sac Lotto).   Got home.  Took a spin of ebay before hitting the sack.  There she was.  A one of a kind bag.   A 1950 vache natural kelly 28.   The patina reminds me of a fawn or doe.   The flap is darkened so it almost looks like it is bi-color.
> 
> DH was snoring in his chair with his computer in his lap when I found her and her allure washed over me.   Clearly not the time to discuss it with him.  Went to bed.  Woke up.  Thought that was dumb to get so excited about such a sad sac of a bag.  Then I looked at her again.  Again she made my heart sing.    I learned in Paris after letting the vibrato picotin get away that when a bag really makes your heart sing, you have to buy it--no make how stupid or "not you" it seems.
> 
> So this morning, as soon as DH had enough coffee, I sprung the news on him.  I think it is very poor form to buy a bag without giving him a heads up.  Exchanged a few messages with the seller about what treatments she had had.  After one day of being listed, she had 12 followers on ebay and 5 inquires.  No time to hesitate.  I love BIN.  She will be shipped tomorrow.
> 
> I would post the ebay pic but I hate it when sellers put bags in front of bright pillows or orange dust bags.  Yuck.   I will take a pic of her in her new home  and share when she comes.   I sort of worry about telling about a purchase until it is in my hands.  I think that jinks it.   But I am bursting with joy and couldn't contain myself.
> 
> After seeing the pics of Moma's perfect kelly or PBP perfect scarves, I am slightly embarrassed by my shabby taste, but a person just can't help what inspires their love.  Audreylita certainly rocks her less than perfect bags so I am going to embrace my new bag's personality in the same way.


This is excellent news!! so glad it worked out. The bag sounds divine. 
Meanwhile, I'm flattered that you think I have a perfect K, but you're thinking of someone else! My Ks are pretty beat up, which means I don't have to baby them too much or fear getting a bump or a scratch!
But back to your 1950 lady!! Can't wait to see her on my laptop screen. Congrats!


----------



## MadMadCat

Genie27 said:


> Thanks ladies! When my girlfriend texted me back "it's so you" it helped me make up my mind.
> 
> MMC, it gets cold, snowy and windy from Dec to March so I will get a lot of use from it if I can figure out a few grab'n'go outfit options. Right now it's around 32F / 2C so there's more cold weather to come.



I am sure you'll get a lot of use from it! Wonderful!


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Eagle how funny!!! The red beads bracelet's name is exactly "cherry red agate"!!
> 
> I actually knew nothing before but it happened that my dear friend's husband is fond of collecting gemstones around the world and makes bracelets and necklaces, and he uses gemstones from Brazil or South America often. I had him design several bracelets with crystals for me. He later introduced me to his friend who has a huge inventory for all sorts of gemstones and is selling at wholesale price. The drawback of natural stone(untreated, meaning no artificial procedure done to make them look nicer) is that they could get very heavy if for longer necklace for example.



Tell me about heavy, Cremel !!!!  I have to be careful about necklaces I make that have multiple strands.   A while back a jeweler who did not ordinarily carry such stuff, held a trunk show displaying rocks strung together as necklaces.   I call them rocks because they were larger than walnuts.  I thought about gratuitously offering my opinion but too risky . . .

I don't ordinarily buy "specimens" but I did order a small stone from India called bronzite for like $5.00 off ebay.   A couple of months later back came an ugly thumbnail-sized pebble.   I realized that I had used bronzite beads (a shimmering walnut color) in a necklace and they looked fine.  I bet your friend's husband does spectacular work since he is not sourcing stuff based on misleading internet photos.  

The Smithsonian's Hall of Gems and Minerals is a  fav exhibit of mine, as is N.Y.'s natural history museum.  I bet that guy has a lot of fun pouring over his collection.  I have a lot of books on minerals and gems, mainly the latter.   There are gem finds like pariaba tourmaline that have popped up in Brazil and later in Africa over the past 2 decades.   I read in one of my books that the neon blue-green color can be imitated synthetically (with quartz, I think).  Good news!  I can't afford a paraiba.    You should ask if that collector has a natural one.   *Etoupe Birkin*, that's a goal for you, too, a nice ring stone.  These new finds get mined out and if it wasn't for the Africa find, supply would be dwindled.  Here is a picture of a paraiba:


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> Tell me about heavy, Cremel !!!!  I have to be careful about necklaces I make that have multiple strands.   A while back a jeweler who did not ordinarily carry such stuff, held a trunk show displaying rocks strung together as necklaces.   I call them rocks because they were larger than walnuts.  I thought about gratuitously offering my opinion but too risky . . .
> 
> I don't ordinarily buy "specimens" but I did order a small stone from India called bronzite for like $5.00 off ebay.   A couple of months later back came an ugly thumbnail-sized pebble.   I realized that I had used bronzite beads (a shimmering walnut color) in a necklace and they looked fine.  I bet your friend's husband does spectacular work since he is not sourcing stuff based on misleading internet photos.
> 
> The Smithsonian's Hall of Gems and Minerals is a  fav exhibit of mine, as is N.Y.'s natural history museum.  I bet that guy has a lot of fun pouring over his collection.  I have a lot of books on minerals and gems, mainly the latter.   There are gem finds like pariaba tourmaline that have popped up in Brazil and later in Africa over the past 2 decades.   I read in one of my books that the neon blue-green color can be imitated synthetically (with quartz, I think).  Good news!  I can't afford a paraiba.    You should ask if that collector has a natural one.   *Etoupe Birkin*, that's a goal for you, too, a nice ring stone.  These new finds get mined out and if it wasn't for the Africa find, supply would be dwindled.  Here is a picture of a paraiba:


I've thought about Paraibas for years, but nothing I've had access to has caused me to pull the trigger. I saw a collection of spectacular jewelry this weekend. It was an Australian designer. I need to get her name. She had the most spectacular South Sea pearls and opals I have ever seen. Luckily it was all out of my price range currently. Read 70K+. There was an amazing 25MM South Sea Pearl with incredible nacre on a diamond bale -- for $110K. A strand of HUGE round spectacular Ethiopian Opals for $700K. It was so out of my price range I could play and not be remotely tempted. The designer was lovely and admired Bentley. I am going to have her look for some gray south sea pearl studs for me. Hopefully those will be within range as they would fill a hole in my jewelry box.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> I've thought about Paraibas for years, but nothing I've had access to has caused me to pull the trigger. I saw a collection of spectacular jewelry this weekend. It was an Australian designer. I need to get her name. She had the most spectacular South Sea pearls and opals I have ever seen. Luckily it was all out of my price range currently. Read 70K+. There was an amazing 25MM South Sea Pearl with incredible nacre on a diamond bale -- for $110K. A strand of HUGE round spectacular Ethiopian Opals for $700K. It was so out of my price range I could play and not be remotely tempted. The designer was lovely and admired Bentley. I am going to have her look for some gray south sea pearl studs for me. Hopefully those will be within range as they would fill a hole in my jewelry box.



I don't recall seeing a Paraiba in person but web pix have suggested that the neon blue-green originally found on the market has been displaced by a lighter minty green.   I wonder how long the Ethiopian opal supply will last.  Tanzanite supplies are not what they used to be when first discovered in 1967.  Wikipedia says tanzanite is now used as a cheap imitation for sapphire.  Wha????? 

 Don't wait too long, EB.   Although, I have the feeling that if you had to choose between a spectacular H bag and a spectacular "jewel" you'd choose the bag.   I don't where and how often people can wear spectacular jewelry, e.g., opals the size of eggs .  Bags have no such restriction.  (Of course, a gem collector is different.  They just play with their stones and are happy.  I guess they're mostly men).


----------



## etoupebirkin

The Ethiopian Opal strand was $700K. So far out of my price range as to be laughable.
In my mind Tanzanite will never be a replacement Sapphire due to it's fragility. I would never have a Tanzanite ring. I have a mid range blue-lavender blue hue ring that can be confused with Tanzanite, but it is not Tanzanite. 

This is one of the most spectacular pieces I own. It is a Sapphire, though it's been heat treated. The stone is so spectacular, I did not care. The ring is made by one of the most talented designers-bench jewelers in the US.


----------



## dharma

Simply spectacular!


----------



## etoupebirkin

More from my Vietnam trip.

Days 10/11/12:

Hue to Saigon to Can Tho (Mekong Delta)

I wake up in the morning in Hue and I have one of the worst sore throats ever. I feel like I’ve been hit by a Mack truck. But I have no choice, but be out of the room by 7:00 AM and to the bus by 8:00 AM. I start pounding Zicam. But it does not do anything. We fly from Hue to Saigon. We take a bus from Saigon to Can Tho. It’s November 8th in the US and our guide arranges to have WIFI on the bus. Needless to say, it’s a silent, shocked ride. We reach the hotel and I immediately go to bed literally for two days. I am flat on my back, take NyQuil and hope for the best. By the last day in Can Tho, I feel up to going out.

The first pics are the view from my room. The rest are from the property. They have a pet water buffalo.

I did get to go on a boat ride on the Mekong River. In terms of water volume, the Mekong is the second largest river in the world, second to the Amazon. It’s fascinating the diversity and amount of commerce that goes on the river. Most are family run small businesses. We visit an arborist and a brick/ceramics factory. Bricks are fired for 45 days if they will be used in construction. We drift past Tilapia farms. The water flows at a remarkable pace. All the boats have eyes painted on the bow, so they can see if water monsters are coming. And yes, that’s a boat filled with commodes.

They also know exactly how much each boat will hold. Sometimes I think some of the boats are about ready to sink.

Afterwards, we drive to Saigon, which is like the New York City of Vietnam.


----------



## etoupebirkin

More pictures from the Mekong. The first pictures are from a Tilapia farm. Yes, those are commodes.


----------



## etoupebirkin

More from the Mekong. It was a fascinating place.


----------



## EmileH

Your ring is amazing etoupe birkin! [emoji170]


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> The Ethiopian Opal strand was $700K. So far out of my price range as to be laughable.
> In my mind Tanzanite will never be a replacement Sapphire due to it's fragility. I would never have a Tanzanite ring. I have a mid range blue-lavender blue hue ring that can be confused with Tanzanite, but it is not Tanzanite.
> 
> This is one of the most spectacular pieces I own. It is a Sapphire, though it's been heat treated. The stone is so spectacular, I did not care. The ring is made by one of the most talented designers-bench jewelers in the US.
> View attachment 3538888
> View attachment 3538889


Wow.   total wow.   Ceylon, right?   I think you posted some pix of this ring after it was redesigned but the pix here, specially of the face, really show its beauty and richness.  I didn't realize the face had the white diamonds around it in such an interesting antique style.   Antique (early 20th c.) rings and genuine deco rings are so interesting.   

I don't have a tanzanite either.  My hands have a lot of red in them so for some reason it doesn't do anything for me.    Even tho my hands bash into file cabinets at work, can't explain that, I haven't ruined anything.


----------



## MadMadCat

What a stunning ring, @etoupebirkin! I agree with you, if a ring is beautiful, nothing else matters. These things are made to be beautiful. 

I can only imagine the frustration of being so sick while in your trip! But you were a trooper! Your travelogue is fascinating.


----------



## cremel

etoupebirkin said:


> The Ethiopian Opal strand was $700K. So far out of my price range as to be laughable.
> In my mind Tanzanite will never be a replacement Sapphire due to it's fragility. I would never have a Tanzanite ring. I have a mid range blue-lavender blue hue ring that can be confused with Tanzanite, but it is not Tanzanite.
> 
> This is one of the most spectacular pieces I own. It is a Sapphire, though it's been heat treated. The stone is so spectacular, I did not care. The ring is made by one of the most talented designers-bench jewelers in the US.
> View attachment 3538888
> View attachment 3538889



Oh my!!!! That's absolutely stunning!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> Tell me about heavy, Cremel !!!!  I have to be careful about necklaces I make that have multiple strands.   A while back a jeweler who did not ordinarily carry such stuff, held a trunk show displaying rocks strung together as necklaces.   I call them rocks because they were larger than walnuts.  I thought about gratuitously offering my opinion but too risky . . .
> 
> I don't ordinarily buy "specimens" but I did order a small stone from India called bronzite for like $5.00 off ebay.   A couple of months later back came an ugly thumbnail-sized pebble.   I realized that I had used bronzite beads (a shimmering walnut color) in a necklace and they looked fine.  I bet your friend's husband does spectacular work since he is not sourcing stuff based on misleading internet photos.
> 
> The Smithsonian's Hall of Gems and Minerals is a  fav exhibit of mine, as is N.Y.'s natural history museum.  I bet that guy has a lot of fun pouring over his collection.  I have a lot of books on minerals and gems, mainly the latter.   There are gem finds like pariaba tourmaline that have popped up in Brazil and later in Africa over the past 2 decades.   I read in one of my books that the neon blue-green color can be imitated synthetically (with quartz, I think).  Good news!  I can't afford a paraiba.    You should ask if that collector has a natural one.   *Etoupe Birkin*, that's a goal for you, too, a nice ring stone.  These new finds get mined out and if it wasn't for the Africa find, supply would be dwindled.  Here is a picture of a paraiba:



My friend's husband never bought his material from internet so far. He goes to a few persons who directly imports stones from Brazil or Asia or other places. He actually told me he could not trust most sellers because these days the fake stones are almost impossible to identify even for him as a professional. I will ask him about paraiba tourmaline. I have one set myself from his friend but very small pieces.  A ring and a matching necklace. Here are the photos from the designer when she first sent them back to me for review.  
	

		
			
		

		
	





I prefer darker colors for this kind of stones. When the size gets bigger the price increases much faster...[emoji849]

Later I swapped out a couple stones from the first photo. The second photo is the final version.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Pocketbook Pup said:


> To further complicate things this is bleu Zanzibar and bleu zephyr, colors coming for spring. Also beautiful. So etoupe birkin how many blues do you think I can justify? [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3537748


We can never have enough blue!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

etoupebirkin said:


> More pictures from the Mekong. The first pictures are from a Tilapia farm. Yes, those are commodes.



I am not sure I will ever be able to eat tilapia again.   Sometimes it is really better not to know to much about what I am eating.


----------



## Genie27

So I have a question about scarf selection. I know I said I don't wear 90 silks. But...they are so beautiful!

Do any of you have a hard and fast rule about colours that don't suit your skin tone? Especially borders? There is a gorgeous mustardy ochre bordered scarf I've been eyeing as it's a design I've loved since I first saw it. But mustardy orange ochre is not a flattering colour agaiinst my skin. It would work with my blue-green outfits, though. There is also one that reminds me of Provence - the olive/yellow-orange/blue colours are glorious, but again, I'm not drawn to yellow.

I'm finding that scarves that border-match my clothes are not as useful as scarves that contrast, or I match outfit to a secondary or tertiary colour from within the scarf - that is my ideal, I think. What have you ladies discovered in this regard?


----------



## MadMadCat

Genie27 said:


> So I have a question about scarf selection. I know I said I don't wear 90 silks. But...they are so beautiful!
> 
> Do any of you have a hard and fast rule about colours that don't suit your skin tone? Especially borders? There is a gorgeous mustardy ochre bordered scarf I've been eyeing as it's a design I've loved since I first saw it. But mustardy orange ochre is not a flattering colour agaiinst my skin. It would work with my blue-green outfits, though. There is also one that reminds me of Provence - the olive/yellow-orange/blue colours are glorious, but again, I'm not drawn to yellow.
> 
> I'm finding that scarves that border-match my clothes are not as useful as scarves that contrast, or I match outfit to a secondary or tertiary colour from within the scarf - that is my ideal, I think. What have you ladies discovered in this regard?



I have to say, orange/yellow and reds with an orange shade look awful on me and I have to avoid scarves with these shades. I also use scarves as a touch of color in my mostly (boring) blue/black/gray/neutral clothes. The only exceptions are for a couple of scarves with very muted tones (for instance, camel over winter white, or taupe and winter white), which I use with taupe/white/camel outfits. They aren't flattering, but they aren't so bad either.

The only scarf I've been seriously considering to sell has a classic H orange background.


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> So I have a question about scarf selection. I know I said I don't wear 90 silks. But...they are so beautiful!
> 
> Do any of you have a hard and fast rule about colours that don't suit your skin tone? Especially borders? There is a gorgeous mustardy ochre bordered scarf I've been eyeing as it's a design I've loved since I first saw it. But mustardy orange ochre is not a flattering colour agaiinst my skin. It would work with my blue-green outfits, though. There is also one that reminds me of Provence - the olive/yellow-orange/blue colours are glorious, but again, I'm not drawn to yellow.
> 
> I'm finding that scarves that border-match my clothes are not as useful as scarves that contrast, or I match outfit to a secondary or tertiary colour from within the scarf - that is my ideal, I think. What have you ladies discovered in this regard?


1. It is possible to tie the scarf to either minimize the border, or highlight the border.
2. I think it is easiest to match one of the secondary colors of the scarf
3. Check out mai tai website for ideas. She even has her suggestions on how to pick a scarf that suits YOU.
4. Check out scarf of the day thread. To get lots of ideas on what works. That thread prompted me to wear scarves with stripes, and also to realize that often a contrast has the most impact.

Good luck!


----------



## lanit

Genie27 said:


> So I have a question about scarf selection. I know I said I don't wear 90 silks. But...they are so beautiful!
> 
> Do any of you have a hard and fast rule about colours that don't suit your skin tone? Especially borders? There is a gorgeous mustardy ochre bordered scarf I've been eyeing as it's a design I've loved since I first saw it. But mustardy orange ochre is not a flattering colour agaiinst my skin. It would work with my blue-green outfits, though. There is also one that reminds me of Provence - the olive/yellow-orange/blue colours are glorious, but again, I'm not drawn to yellow.
> 
> I'm finding that scarves that border-match my clothes are not as useful as scarves that contrast, or I match outfit to a secondary or tertiary colour from within the scarf - that is my ideal, I think. What have you ladies discovered in this regard?



When it comes to H, there are no hard and fast rules but it is a matter of how open you are to experimentation. I used to avoid yellow and green scarves having medium asian skin tones. I learned that if I chose a design that I loved, there are certain colorways that work for me and my wardrobe, but I love yellow as a color though it must be a clear and lemony yellow, not ochre or egg yoik. I also need to have a lot of white in my scarves to balance a lot of color.  Most of my silks are bright, clear colors and not muddy or dark (as in black background silks. But for each of these statements I can say that there is an H silk in my collection that breaks these rules that I have just written. I basically throw caution to the wind and feel if it looks right and makes me feel great, then it is a keeper! And, I just love my Vert Anglais Mini Roulis so I don't worry about green next to my face, but enjoy this lovely color by my side


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> I am not sure I will ever be able to eat tilapia again.   Sometimes it is really better not to know to much about what I am eating.



Kitchen confidential ... more exposed there. [emoji51]


----------



## eagle1002us

I meant to post at least a couple of pix yesterday (which turned out to be overcast) and today (suddenly have to prepare something for work) soooooo, tomorrow and the day after is another day.  Meanwhile, over the weekend, have hugely enjoyed the wardrobe/outfit shots with various scarves, you guys are dynamite.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I love the 140 csgms for wearing practicality. The 90 silks are so beautiful to look at, but not warm enough for winter and too hot in summer so I stopped at two. 90 CS seem too small right now as the trend is for giant shawls. I want a couple of moussies for summer, and to try out the 140 silk.
> 
> And I'm a bit sad to realize that while I love the patterns on bright, colourful shawls, more neutral colorways will end up being more useful.


A caveat on the giant shawl look:  I noticed that Nordies  and Echo started showing skinny scarves.  Like, big deal, huh?  Well, think about the maxi-twilly, that's a skinny scarf.  i just put that obs out there because in about 2010 thereabouts there were tiny handbags surfacing in magazine editorial shoots, so I got my tiny birkin (25cm) about that time and was ready!!!  
Those of you in this thread who have recently modeled 90cm look so fetching in them, and have such skill with them, that you will certainly be ready for any diminution should it happen.  Disclaimer:  I have only one H shawl, so I might be a teensy bit biased, although I do have a geant Plume twill and really like that.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cordeliere said:


> I am not sure I will ever be able to eat tilapia again.   Sometimes it is really better not to know to much about what I am eating.


I'm sorry Cordy!!! I think these farms feed the local population as opposed to being exported out of country.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I got my Love Brides de Gala scarf and the pink Chasse en Inde shawl today. The Love scarf box is just so cool.


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> So I have a question about scarf selection. I know I said I don't wear 90 silks. But...they are so beautiful!
> 
> Do any of you have a hard and fast rule about colours that don't suit your skin tone? Especially borders? There is a gorgeous mustardy ochre bordered scarf I've been eyeing as it's a design I've loved since I first saw it. But mustardy orange ochre is not a flattering colour agaiinst my skin. It would work with my blue-green outfits, though. There is also one that reminds me of Provence - the olive/yellow-orange/blue colours are glorious, but again, I'm not drawn to yellow.
> 
> I'm finding that scarves that border-match my clothes are not as useful as scarves that contrast, or I match outfit to a secondary or tertiary colour from within the scarf - that is my ideal, I think. What have you ladies discovered in this regard?


You've gotten some great suggestions here. There are definitely work-arounds to a problematic border. So much depends on the knotting and the blouse color. Do you want to wait until a better CW comes around of this design? (I have often picked up a "place-holder" scarf in a design I love, waiting for a better CW, but I am crazy and probably not the best example of a smart shopper, LOL). Please keep us posted!


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> So I have a question about scarf selection. I know I said I don't wear 90 silks. But...they are so beautiful!
> 
> Do any of you have a hard and fast rule about colours that don't suit your skin tone? Especially borders? There is a gorgeous mustardy ochre bordered scarf I've been eyeing as it's a design I've loved since I first saw it. But mustardy orange ochre is not a flattering colour agaiinst my skin. It would work with my blue-green outfits, though. There is also one that reminds me of Provence - the olive/yellow-orange/blue colours are glorious, but again, I'm not drawn to yellow.
> 
> I'm finding that scarves that border-match my clothes are not as useful as scarves that contrast, or I match outfit to a secondary or tertiary colour from within the scarf - that is my ideal, I think. What have you ladies discovered in this regard?



Me being me, I do tend not to purchase scarfs which I personally feel don't suit my skintone. I don't even buy bags which don't suit my skintone! This does not need to apply to everyone but I feel that choosing the right colours makes such a big difference to pulling my wardrobe together and enhancing my overall presentation.


----------



## momasaurus

My book arrived yesterday - the Mémoire des Sacs Hermès I. Great pictures, especially of the K before it was the K (1937 catalog called it "sac de voyage à courroies pour dame," next year "Sac à main de voyage."). Then, from 1952 every year is listed, with the available leathers and sizes and new adaptations. Lots of vintage pix and sidebars w tidbits of H lore. Then a section for the HAC, and one for the B (such a newcomer bag!!). There are pix of scarves that feature H bags, and an index. 80 pages, basically the same size as her previous book Guide et Codes des Sacs Hermès. Now I need some down time to spend with it!!


----------



## Genie27

I'm with you, moma - regarding placeholders. I got the CetL CSGM in red/green, which I like, because it was a great price. But I *really* wanted the turquoise, and am keeping an eye out for it. And I saw a moussie that I liked (also in red, go figure), but I would prefer it in turquoise blues. 

And the 90 twill? I have not found a CW that I like more than this one, and the price is *very good,* but I don't wear the two that I have. But that is also because I am not in love with either scarf and have not found the outfit to make them shine. 

I don't have patience, I guess. I am finding that the placeholder doesn't end the craving. But since I am at the very beginning of my collection, I have a bit of flexibility in adding a much-liked scarf, while waiting for a loved one. 

Debating a well priced twill that I may or may not wear against a more expensive moussie that I would wear. Neither are *omg, must have now!!*

The moussie is very tempting because the central area and corner details are in turquoise/blues, and I could tie it so that the red is minimized.


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Me being me, I do tend not to purchase scarfs which I personally feel don't suit my skintone. I don't even buy bags which don't suit my skintone! This does not need to apply to everyone but I feel that choosing the right colours makes such a big difference to pulling my wardrobe together and enhancing my overall presentation.



I agree completely. I have learned which colors suit me best and I try to stick with them. There is no sense trying to force something to work. Too many fish in the sea. I am also trying to keep to certain colors to simplify my shopping and keep my wardrobe under control.

I chose my bag colors in flattering colors because I knew that scarves and jewelry in similar colors would work for me and it would all coordinate and mix and match.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have learned which colors suit me best and I try to stick with them. There is no sense trying to force something to work. Too many fish in the sea.



ha ha   There are certainly a lot of fish in your closet.  Not saying that is a bad thing.  You know how to catch em.


----------



## Keren16

periogirl28 said:


> Me being me, I do tend not to purchase scarfs which I personally feel don't suit my skintone. I don't even buy bags which don't suit my skintone! This does not need to apply to everyone but I feel that choosing the right colours makes such a big difference to pulling my wardrobe together and enhancing my overall presentation.



I was told years ago anyone can wear a color as long as it suits one's skintone.  
I am drawn to certain colors.  I know if I buy something In a color I never felt good about wearing, I usually do not use it much.
I'm tired of experimenting.  It can get costly


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> My book arrived yesterday - the Mémoire des Sacs Hermès I. Great pictures, especially of the K before it was the K (1937 catalog called it "sac de voyage à courroies pour dame," next year "Sac à main de voyage."). !



Clearly I must have that book.  Recently I have eyed a Kelly in that category.   Collector's Square had it.   They identified it as a Sac Monaco.  Is it in your book?


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I agree completely. I have learned which colors suit me best and I try to stick with them. There is no sense trying to force something to work. Too many fish in the sea. I am also trying to keep to certain colors to simplify my shopping and keep my wardrobe under control.
> 
> I chose my bag colors in flattering colors because I knew that scarves and jewelry in similar colors would work for me and it would all coordinate and mix and match.



It's practical.  There are times a subtle change perks up a wardrobe.  Like a way to avert boredom.
Never works for me
I'm not rigid.  After a while I know my comfort level


----------



## Keren16

Cordeliere said:


> Clearly I must have that book.  Recently I have eyed a Kelly in that category.   Collector's Square had it.   They identified it as a Sac Monaco.  Is it in your book?
> 
> View attachment 3540797



NICE!!!


----------



## MadMadCat

Cordeliere said:


> Clearly I must have that book.  Recently I have eyed a Kelly in that category.   Collector's Square had it.   They identified it as a Sac Monaco.  Is it in your book?
> 
> View attachment 3540797



Oh wow. What a classy bag, with tons of personality!


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Clearly I must have that book.  Recently I have eyed a Kelly in that category.   Collector's Square had it.   They identified it as a Sac Monaco.  Is it in your book?
> 
> View attachment 3540797


Here's the info:
1963. Was available for a few years, then retired and hasn't been re-issued. Tiny differences between this and the regular K: handle is longer, flap is bevelled. The French version actually says "les dés sont rectangulaires et le rabat est à pans coupés," which means "the rings are rectangular and the flap has cut-off corners" (I think). Because of longer handle it can be worn on the shoulder. Leather choices were box, porc and crocodile. Sizes were 30 and 33. The picture is of a black box, much more slouchy and less lovely than the picture of the one you're looking at.

Hope this helps. Let us know if you go for it! I think the octagonal flap thing is cool.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Clearly I must have that book.  Recently I have eyed a Kelly in that category.   Collector's Square had it.   They identified it as a Sac Monaco.  Is it in your book?
> 
> View attachment 3540797



Love this! It's just stunning and classic. No shabby in sight.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> Hope this helps. Let us know if you go for it! .



That bag was very reasonably priced probably because it is a non standard style.  it takes me a while to decide if I think a style I have never seen it authentic and whether or not I really like it after the novelty wears off.   I am a real sucker for tasteful novelty.  But I can be fickle.   While I was pondering it, someone else snapped it up.  But hey-- I will be ready next time.  I was always curious about it after it sold.  Wondered how they knew its name.  Thanks for the the scoop on that.   Seriously, I have to get that book.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> That bag was very reasonably priced probably because it is a non standard style.  it takes me a while to decide if I think a style I have never seen it authentic and whether or not I really like it after the novelty wears off.   I am a real sucker for tasteful novelty.  But I can be fickle.   While I was pondering it, someone else snapped it up.  But hey-- I will be ready next time.  I was always curious about it after it sold.  Wondered how they knew its name.  Thanks for the the scoop on that.   Seriously, I have to get that book.


I am a sucker for novelty, too.   That's why I'm not rushing into the boutique to see the spring arrivals.   I just got a zenobie from H.com in a dark green background with orange and teal accents and antique gold-colored jewelry.   I wear autumnal colors.  Dark green not that easy to find in HS, IMHO.   I go into the boutique and shazam!  I'll swap that HS out for a frothy pastel melange.  (As you can see, I'm a little behind the times scarf-wise since zenobie is what? last year's fall collection?).   That's ok.   The spring 2017 HS will be in the boutique for the next few months.


----------



## lanit

momasaurus said:


> Here's the info:
> 1963. Was available for a few years, then retired and hasn't been re-issued. Tiny differences between this and the regular K: handle is longer, flap is bevelled. The French version actually says "les dés sont rectangulaires et le rabat est à pans coupés," which means "the rings are rectangular and the flap has cut-off corners" (I think). Because of longer handle it can be worn on the shoulder. Leather choices were box, porc and crocodile. Sizes were 30 and 33. The picture is of a black box, much more slouchy and less lovely than the picture of the one you're looking at.
> 
> Hope this helps. Let us know if you go for it! I think the octagonal flap thing is cool.


Oh I love this proportion Moma. Anytime a bag can be worn on the shoulder gets my attention. Wouldn't it be terrific if H could offer this as a SO Kelly with longer handle option for us shoulder wearing bag gals?


----------



## EmileH

lanit said:


> Oh I love this proportion Moma. Anytime a bag can be worn on the shoulder gets my attention. Wouldn't it be terrific if H could offer this as a SO Kelly with longer handle option for us shoulder wearing bag gals?



Hermes needs more shoulder bags and in a variety of sizes. I know the Constance is popular but I can't get past the H.


----------



## lulilu

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hermes needs more shoulder bags and in a variety of sizes. I know the Constance is popular but I can't get past the H.



I have been eying the roulis recently.


----------



## EmileH

lulilu said:


> I have been eying the roulis recently.



The roulis is a nice bag. I suppose it's my own fault. Whenever I see a bag in that price range I think for a little more I could get a Kelly, which is really my ideal bag. So I end up with another Kelly [emoji849]


----------



## lulilu

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The roulis is a nice bag. I suppose it's my own fault. Whenever I see a bag in that price range I think for a little more I could get a Kelly, which is really my ideal bag. So I end up with another Kelly [emoji849]



That's my hesitation too.


----------



## EmileH

lulilu said:


> That's my hesitation too.



Oh good. I'm not the only one who thinks that way. [emoji51]


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The roulis is a nice bag. I suppose it's my own fault. Whenever I see a bag in that price range I think for a little more I could get a Kelly, which is really my ideal bag. So I end up with another Kelly [emoji849]



I understand completely, my SA and the SM of my boutique and I were discussing this. There's a real weakness in H's line in terms of shoulder/crossbody bags. I think the Cinetic and the new Verrou Chaine are supposed to be a "flap/boy" bag in the line but at the price point of H it's hard to justify the other styles for me especially when there are so many good buys on the other models pre-loved.  I just fell in love with the Lindy but I can't see buying one new when they sell for 30-50% of retail pre-loved. 

I also think that H as a brand tends to be more ladylike and elegant so casual cross body is not something they seem to pursue. I love my smooshy Massai as a shoulder option and the Viverevolte is great too but I wish it had a proper closure. Too many of H's bags lack a secure fastening system or on the flip side they are a PITA to get in an out of


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hermes needs more shoulder bags and in a variety of sizes. I know the Constance is popular but I can't get past the H.



I think the Constance is beautiful.  My reservation also is the H.  I feel I'd be moving from cc's in the classic flaps I own to another letter of identification.
Still, the bag has a presence about it!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> I understand completely, my SA and the SM of my boutique and I were discussing this. There's a real weakness in H's line in terms of shoulder/crossbody bags. I think the Cinetic and the new Verrou Chaine are supposed to be a "flap/boy" bag in the line but at the price point of H it's hard to justify the other styles for me especially when there are so many good buys on the other models pre-loved.  I just fell in love with the Lindy but I can't see buying one new when they sell for 30-50% of retail pre-loved.
> 
> I also think that H as a brand tends to be more ladylike and elegant so casual cross body is not something they seem to pursue. I love my smooshy Massai as a shoulder option and the Viverevolte is great too but I wish it had a proper closure. Too many of H's bags lack a secure fastening system or on the flip side they are a PITA to get in an out of



I don't know some of these styles. I'm going to have to google later. I have one Evelyn and one is enough for me. I don't love crossbody but a good shoulder bag would be nice. The halzan might be an option. I think it can be worn cross body or as a shoulder bag right? I also like the trim. At some point I might look for a used one in a fun color.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't know some of these styles. I'm going to have to google later. I have one Evelyn and one is enough for me. I don't love crossbody but a good shoulder bag would be nice. The halzan might be an option. I think it can be worn cross body or as a shoulder bag right? I also like the trim. At some point I might look for a used one in a fun color.



I use my  Evelyn a lot.  It was not a style I was initially attracted to though it is immensely popular.  It kind of "grew" on me.  Then I bought one.  It's very easy to wear.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't know some of these styles. I'm going to have to google later. I have one Evelyn and one is enough for me. I don't love crossbody but a good shoulder bag would be nice. The halzan might be an option. I think it can be worn cross body or as a shoulder bag right? I also like the trim. At some point I might look for a used one in a fun color.



Verrou Chaine here 

Cinetic Bag


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> I use my  Evelyn a lot.  It was not a style I was initially attracted to though it is immensely popular.  It kind of "grew" on me.  Then I bought one.  It's very easy to wear.



I have one Evelyn which is wonderful for hands free uses: grocery shopping, dog walking etc. but I find that it hurts my shoulders and it is cumbersome getting into and out of the car. I picked gold, which I find the most versatile color. But one will do.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have one Evelyn which is wonderful for hands free uses: grocery shopping, dog walking etc. but I find that it hurts my shoulders and it is cumbersome getting into and out of the car. I picked gold, which I find the most versatile color. But one will do.



One Evelyn is enough for me also.
I have two tpm's.  They are cute to keep cellphones, keys, etc for times like a quick walk with your/my dog.
Others than necessities, I try not to carry much  in any of my bags anymore.  (Controls the pain level[emoji6])
It took me years to trim down!


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't know some of these styles. I'm going to have to google later. I have one Evelyn and one is enough for me. I don't love crossbody but a good shoulder bag would be nice. The halzan might be an option. I think it can be worn cross body or as a shoulder bag right? I also like the trim. At some point I might look for a used one in a fun color.


Trims are fun and it's easy to pick up a few without breaking the bank. And there's a zipper top. I only have the 31, but a bigger one would be really useful in my lineup.


----------



## MadMadCat

+1 about more shoulder bags with a bit of structure. The shoulder bags by H are either very informal or not very practical.
The perfect bag to me would be a Birkin with handles long enough to be worn over the shoulder (for not model-sized shoulders!) or, even better, a Bolide with longer handles (I like the under-the-radar nature of the bolide...). I think the bolide, would be gorgeous to be worn over the shoulder when needed, but still usable as a hand-held bag.


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> One Evelyn is enough for me also.
> I have two tpm's.  They are cute to keep cellphones, keys, etc for times like a quick walk with your/my dog.
> Others than necessities, I try not to carry much  in any of my bags anymore.  (Controls the pain level[emoji6])
> It took me years to trim down!



It's not the weight. I can carry a birkin 35 fully loaded all day without an issue. It's the strap across the back/ shoulder that bothers me. I heard someone else talk about that same issue once. If I'm just running out I carry my Kelly wallet and that's it. So I don't do tiny bags or wallets on chains or anything like that.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's not the weight. I can carry a birkin 35 fully loaded all day without an issue. It's the strap across the back/ shoulder that bothers me. I heard someone else talk about that same issue once. If I'm just running out I carry my Kelly wallet and that's it. So I don't do tiny bags or wallets on chains or anything like that.



I haven't had that problem with my Evelyn. I can understand were it could be one.  The strap is thick & not smooth.  I do not wear mine cross body.  Don't know if that is why I have no issues.  Probably not[emoji6]!


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> I haven't had that problem with my Evelyn. I can understand were it could be one.  The strap is thick & not smooth.  I do not wear mine cross body.  Don't know if that is why I have no issues.  Probably not[emoji6]!



I'll bet your posture is better than mine. I have terrible posture and wonky shoulders as a result [emoji45]


----------



## lanit

lulilu said:


> That's my hesitation too.



I love the Roulis, especially the mini. The original size was expensive for sure, especially in vache naturalle, but the mini was perfect for my needs since I have many 28 -31 size bags already. I needed a little bag to go from day to night and that I could put easily in my larger commuter longchamp tote. I love the fact that the buckle is understated compared to the huge H of a Constance. I do like the slimness of a Constance though, and would consider a brushed finish buckle or enamel tone on tone design. The Roulis fills my need for a little more formality without it being too elegant KWIM? It's a great balance and the price is less than a Constance.


----------



## lanit

I agree about Evelyne straps too. They are a bit too wide for my comfort but luckily my custom canvas straps are slightly narrower by about a quarter of an inch. h craftsmen really can help customize straps for customers needs especially when it comes to medical reasons.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'll bet your posture is better than mine. I have terrible posture and wonky shoulders as a result [emoji45]



I have terrible posture!!  Sometimes I have to correct myself to stand up straight!  Honest [emoji39]


----------



## EmileH

lanit said:


> I agree about Evelyne straps too. They are a bit too wide for my comfort but luckily my custom canvas straps are slightly narrower by about a quarter of an inch. h craftsmen really can help customize straps for customers needs especially when it comes to medical reasons.



Interesting Lanit. Thank you. I should bring mine in and have them look at it. I think I would even prefer a shorter strap so I could just use it as a shoulder bag. 

Your roulis is beautiful to be sure and it has tempted me. I am absolutely in love with the cherche midi and if they make a larger size someday I'll be first in line to request it.


----------



## lulilu

There was a roulis on h.com that had me sooooo tempted.  It was in the color they called rust in evercolor.


----------



## katekluet

I love my Roulis! It is casual but polished. Two strap lengths to use. Back outside compartment. Inside divided and holds plenty for everyday. Under the radar. Interesting hardware shape and easy in and out but flap is long enough for me to feel pretty secure. I hope I don't sound like an infomercial


----------



## eagle1002us

That parade of spring scarves yesterday evening was absolutely amazing.   It was thrilling.   I don't recall seeing new HS so quick before spring.  Fall releases took a while.  Whatever, it was absolutely a peak experience.


----------



## Cordeliere

katekluet said:


> I love my Roulis! It is casual but polished. Two strap lengths to use. Back outside compartment. Inside divided and holds plenty for everyday. Under the radar. Interesting hardware shape and easy in and out but flap is long enough for me to feel pretty secure. I hope I don't sound like an infomercial



Actually you sound informative.  I had no idea that it had so many good attributes.

Edit:  What sizes does it come in?


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> I understand completely, my SA and the SM of my boutique and I were discussing this. There's a real weakness in H's line in terms of shoulder/crossbody bags. I think the Cinetic and the new Verrou Chaine are supposed to be a "flap/boy" bag in the line but at the price point of H it's hard to justify the other styles for me especially when there are so many good buys on the other models pre-loved.  I just fell in love with the Lindy but I can't see buying one new when they sell for 30-50% of retail pre-loved.
> 
> I also think that H as a brand tends to be more ladylike and elegant so casual cross body is not something they seem to pursue. I love my smooshy Massai as a shoulder option and the Viverevolte is great too but I wish it had a proper closure. Too many of H's bags lack a secure fastening system or on the flip side they are a PITA to get in an out of



Lots I agree with in your post.  preloved Hermes bags outside of K & B are a steal.   H does ladylike and elegant better than crossbody.   I love the look of the Massai but don't they have cloth interiors?  Maybe I am mistaken.   Your comment about fastening systems being a PITA is so true.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cordeliere said:


> Lots I agree with in your post.  preloved Hermes bags outside of K & B are a steal.   H does ladylike and elegant better than crossbody.   I love the look of the Massai but don't they have cloth interiors?  Maybe I am mistaken.   Your comment about fastening systems being a PITA is so true.


You are right. That's why I only buy Kellys or Birkins at the store. I bought my Roulis pre-loved in almost brand new condition in my preferred leather and hardware. That's why I pounced on it.
ETA, I would buy another Roulis in a heartbeat. It's probably the easiest H bag to carry.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Went to a VCA cocktail party today at my local Neimans. I tried on a $400K bracelet, a $240K 4+ carat E VVS EC ring (not VCA, but stunning) and the $139K diamond VCA Magic Alhambra Necklace. Needless to say, none of these are going to grace my Chanukah menorah. But they were sure fun to try on.


----------



## Cordeliere

etoupebirkin said:


> Went to a VCA cocktail party today at my local Neimans. I tried on a $400K bracelet, a $240K 4+ carat E VVS EC ring (not VCA, but stunning) and the $139K diamond VCA Magic Alhambra Necklace. Needless to say, none of these are going to grace my Chanukah menorah. But they were sure fun to try on.



How did you feel with those on?


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The roulis is a nice bag. I suppose it's my own fault. Whenever I see a bag in that price range I think for a little more I could get a Kelly, which is really my ideal bag. So I end up with another Kelly [emoji849]



I feel that way too, you are not alone.
I like the look of the bolide and think it would suit me well, however they are a very similar shape to the LV Alma and almost the price of a K.
In my head I think I should put the money towards a K.
Also bolides don't seem to hold the value like a K, not that I sell my bags, but I use this argument with myself to "justify" the price.
Sadly not found a preloaded at the right price to pull the trigger.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The roulis is a nice bag. I suppose it's my own fault. Whenever I see a bag in that price range I think for a little more I could get a Kelly, which is really my ideal bag. So I end up with another Kelly [emoji849]



I feel that way too, you are not alone.
I like the look of the bolide and think it would suit me well, however they are a very similar shape to the LV Alma and almost the price of a K.
In my head I think I should put the money towards a K.
Also bolides don't seem to hold the value like a K, not that I sell my bags, but I use this argument with myself to "justify" the price.
Sadly not found a preloaded at the right price to pull the trigger.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cordeliere said:


> How did you feel with those on?


It was fun. The VCA bracelet was Oscafs Red Carpet worthy. It kind of felt like a science experiment. I looked at it in a very detached way. 

My favorite piece was the EC e-ring. It was breathtaking.


----------



## katekluet

T


Cordeliere said:


> Actually you sound informative.  I had no idea that it had so many good attributes.
> 
> Edit:  What sizes does it come in?


Two sizes, roughly akin to the Constance and Constance mini. Lanit has posted pics of her smaller one.


----------



## Genie27

Happy Friday!! Countdown to Xmas! 

I could use your opinions on this winter coat - should I shorten it? In the lower right picture, I've hiked it up a couple of inches, and I know that would make it a practical daily workhorse. 

It's very warm and lightweight and flows beautifully but the length bothers me a bit. 

I've usually been dissuaded from shortening coats as they can never get the edge crease done right, so....

What do you think?


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Happy Friday!! Countdown to Xmas!
> 
> I could use your opinions on this winter coat - should I shorten it? In the lower right picture, I've hiked it up a couple of inches, and I know that would make it a practical daily workhorse.
> 
> It's very warm and lightweight and flows beautifully but the length bothers me a bit.
> 
> I've usually been dissuaded from shortening coats as they can never get the edge crease done right, so....
> 
> What do you think?



The only photo in which it looks too long is the upper right. The rest look good. Which is most accurate? Is it maxmara? If so I don't know where you live but I had a big debacle in Boston trying to get mine shortened. Bottom line they sent it out to a lousy tailor who couldn't handle it. I eventually had to get corporate involved and New York agreed to redo it. They did a great job. So unless it's really off and you have access to an excellent tailor with heavy duty equipment to handle it don't do it.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The only photo in which it looks too long is the upper right. The rest look good. Which is most accurate? Is it maxmara? If so I don't know where you live but I had a big debacle in Boston trying to get mine shortened. Bottom line they sent it out to a lousy tailor who couldn't handle it. I eventually had to get corporate involved and New York agreed to redo it. They did a great job. So unless it's really off and you have access to an excellent tailor with heavy duty equipment to handle it don't do it.



I'm sorry that happened with your MaxMara, PbP. Glad they were able to fix it for you. Every tailor I've spoken to, even my very good one, has always strongly recommended I not shorten coats as they could not recreate the factory edge. They would shorten the sleeves, and I could see that I would not have liked the end result on a bottom hem. 

The upper right pic is with low heeled boots. All the other pics are with mid to higher heels. It looks fantastic with 3"+ heels that I can hardly walk in. It's Akris Punto - from way back when they made lined winter coats.

I have three AP coats - My mom gave me her long rust coloured one, when she retired last year, this one which I shelved for a bit, in favour of shorter coats and a gorgeous ecru pea coat that I wore to death, and still can't part with.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Gotta jump in here!!!



etoupebirkin said:


> The Ethiopian Opal strand was $700K. So far out of my price range as to be laughable.
> In my mind Tanzanite will never be a replacement Sapphire due to it's fragility. I would never have a Tanzanite ring. I have a mid range blue-lavender blue hue ring that can be confused with Tanzanite, but it is not Tanzanite.
> 
> This is one of the most spectacular pieces I own. It is a Sapphire, though it's been heat treated. The stone is so spectacular, I did not care. The ring is made by one of the most talented designers-bench jewelers in the US.
> View attachment 3538888
> View attachment 3538889



EB, your ring is just stunning! Would love to see the settings around the sides. Love the color! Such a beautiful ring and it totally suits you. I am such a huge fan of opals and tanzanite and all the interesting gemstones and it is such a joy to see that they are becoming increasingly more available. 

I recently attended a trunk show at one of my favorite boutiques and befriended the designer...she's holding a pair of tanz/opal/diamond earrings for me because I sorta have an earring addiction...



scarf1 said:


> 1. It is possible to tie the scarf to either minimize the border, or highlight the border.
> 2. I think it is easiest to match one of the secondary colors of the scarf
> 3. Check out mai tai website for ideas. She even has her suggestions on how to pick a scarf that suits YOU.
> 4. Check out scarf of the day thread. To get lots of ideas on what works. That thread prompted me to wear scarves with stripes, and also to realize that often a contrast has the most impact.



Agree with all of the above! And TPF is the best forum for styling ideas!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's not the weight. I can carry a birkin 35 fully loaded all day without an issue. It's the strap across the back/ shoulder that bothers me. I heard someone else talk about that same issue once. If I'm just running out I carry my Kelly wallet and that's it. So I don't do tiny bags or wallets on chains or anything like that.



I hear ya, PBP, I have the same issue. I just can't wear a crossbody bag for more than 15 minutes without feeling it in my back, and that's pretty much the only time my back bothers me...between my self-consciously good posture and years of yoga, I'm realizing that I just can never wear a messenger style, as much as I'd like to own an Evelyne!


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I'm sorry that happened with your MaxMara, PbP. Glad they were able to fix it for you. Every tailor I've spoken to, even my very good one, has always strongly recommended I not shorten coats as they could not recreate the factory edge. They would shorten the sleeves, and I could see that I would not have liked the end result on a bottom hem.
> 
> The upper right pic is with low heeled boots. All the other pics are with mid to higher heels. It looks fantastic with 3"+ heels that I can hardly walk in. It's Akris Punto - from way back when they made lined winter coats.
> 
> I have three AP coats - My mom gave me her long rust coloured one, when she retired last year, this one which I shelved for a bit, in favour of shorter coats and a gorgeous ecru pea coat that I wore to death, and still can't part with.



I would keep this long. Maxmara had no trouble with sleeves even in Boston. New York finished the bottom hem perfectly. Boston told me after they attempted it that they had never shortened a coat before and it couldn't be done. New York said they do it all the time. I bought a relatively inexpensive but heavy coat at Reiss in Boston. They sent it out to be shortened and it was done perfectly. Bottom line for tailors- and surgeons- if they say they aren't comfortable doing something or it can't be done take them seriously. But if you really need the work done find someone competent and secure that they can do it.


----------



## MadMadCat

Genie27 said:


> Happy Friday!! Countdown to Xmas!
> 
> I could use your opinions on this winter coat - should I shorten it? In the lower right picture, I've hiked it up a couple of inches, and I know that would make it a practical daily workhorse.
> 
> It's very warm and lightweight and flows beautifully but the length bothers me a bit.
> 
> I've usually been dissuaded from shortening coats as they can never get the edge crease done right, so....
> 
> What do you think?



I would keep it as is. I agree with the risk of shortening, but we also have to consider that long coats are back. 
http://thefashiontag.com/2015/10/07/long-coats/

Second, I find that coats that cover whatever hem line you may wear look better than those that leave a few inches sticking out. The current trends have longer skirts and dusters (trendy, too).


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> It was fun. The VCA bracelet was Oscafs Red Carpet worthy. It kind of felt like a science experiment. I looked at it in a very detached way.
> 
> My favorite piece was the EC e-ring. It was breathtaking.


Did you take any selfies?


----------



## eagle1002us

Pin from ebay.   Tiny, exhausted rooster.   Small, like an inch square.  Has a certain charm -- I'm not expecting any likes, I appreciate the imagination and detail of this pin.


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> Pin from ebay.   Tiny, exhausted rooster.   Small, like an inch square.  Has a certain charm -- I'm not expecting any likes, I appreciate the imagination and detail of this pin.



It is whimsical! Does it have a cultural meaning of some type that I am  missing?


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> It is whimsical! Does it have a cultural meaning of some type that I am  missing?


I don't know about a cultural meaning.   I think whimsical captures it but to be honest I sometimes feel like that rooster (everyone does).   I have a menagerie of animal and bird pins, all costume, my first ebay purchase was a whimsical rooster.   Glad you like it!
This summer I finally got my decade-old Eileen Fisher deep teal wool melton dolman sleeve clutch coat altered to be smaller but I didn't shorten the lower calf length.   A coat like that is meant to look a little dramatic.  (love dolman sleeves).
 I would not shorten a long coat.  For one thing, I love wearing long skirts.  And, I agree with you that coats look better as a total or almost total cover-up.  It's a more sleek look and looks good with boots.   When long came back in the 90's, my knee-length wedge shaped reefer coat became unwearable.  Ankle-length stuff sticking out from the bottom, ugh!  Long over short is fine but the reverse is not unless we're talking a jacket.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> I would keep it as is. I agree with the risk of shortening, but we also have to consider that long coats are back.
> http://thefashiontag.com/2015/10/07/long-coats/
> 
> Second, I find that coats that cover whatever hem line you may wear look better than those that leave a few inches sticking out. The current trends have longer skirts and dusters (trendy, too).







This is a great site you mentioned.  My EF coat is a lot like the first coat pictured in your reference.   It looks good with short boots which I like.  
I agree dusters are coming back.  I made a silk dupioni short sleeve one last year (hot weather) and it had a nice floaty effect over my pants as I sailed down the hallway.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Gotta jump in here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> EB, your ring is just stunning! Would love to see the settings around the sides. Love the color! Such a beautiful ring and it totally suits you. I am such a huge fan of opals and tanzanite and all the interesting gemstones and it is such a joy to see that they are becoming increasingly more available.
> 
> I recently attended a trunk show at one of my favorite boutiques and befriended the designer...she's holding a pair of tanz/opal/diamond earrings for me because I sorta have an earring addiction...
> Agree with all of the above! And TPF is the best forum for styling ideas!



BBC, What do you think about the Ethiopian Welo opals?  They are so vivid and pretty!  Is it true that opals craze (fine cracks) if they dry out?  How do you store yours?  What's your experience of wearing them as ring stones?


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> I don't know about a cultural meaning.   I think whimsical captures it but to be honest I sometimes feel like that rooster (everyone does).   I have a menagerie of animal and bird pins, all costume, my first ebay purchase was a whimsical rooster.   Glad you like it!
> This summer I finally got my decade-old Eileen Fisher deep teal wool melton dolman sleeve clutch coat altered to be smaller but I didn't shorten the lower calf length.   A coat like that is meant to look a little dramatic.  (love dolman sleeves).
> I would not shorten a long coat.  For one thing, I love wearing long skirts.  And, I agree with you that coats look better as a total or almost total cover-up.  It's a more sleek look and looks good with boots.   When long came back in the 90's, my knee-length wedge shaped reefer coat became unwearable.  Ankle-length stuff sticking out from the bottom, ugh!  Long over short is fine but the reverse is not unless we're talking a jacket.



Funny  you mention the 90's. Just last week I dusted off a MaxMara coat from the late 90's, with very little structure (which defeats the shoulder trends), but long to my ankles. 
I loved that coat back then, therefore I never had the heart to donate it. I was so thrilled when I saw the long coat trend come back! 
The funny thing is that I went to DC's City Center wearing my old coat, and a woman in Zadig and Voltaire complimented it! I didn't have the heart to tell her it was a 20+ years coat! 

I have been using long cardigans/dusters as long as I remember. I was distraught during the years in which all tops and jackets were short. It is a look I don't like on me. I have the same issue with most of the classic Chanel jackets: they hit me in the most unflattering point.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> BBC, What do you think about the Ethiopian Welo opals?  They are so vivid and pretty!  Is it true that opals craze (fine cracks) if they dry out?  How do you store yours?  What's your experience of wearing them as ring stones?



Wow that is stunning!!!! I love all kinds of opals, but on me I prefer the black or very blue ones. I'm careful and treat them like moonstones - I have no experience with a ring and I don't know if I'd try - I'd stick to earrings and necklaces because I gesticulate a lot and I'm not gentle with my hands. I don't store particularly carefully, either in my velvet-lined jewelry box if just overnight or the pouch/box that it came in.

Here are the earrings, posted by my SA @jacquie_jewels - if you like jewelry at all, she's a great account to follow.
Not mine yet, but soon!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Interesting Lanit. Thank you. I should bring mine in and have them look at it. I think I would even prefer a shorter strap so I could just use it as a shoulder bag.
> 
> Your roulis is beautiful to be sure and it has tempted me. I am absolutely in love with the cherche midi and if they make a larger size someday I'll be first in line to request it.



Have you ever tried issuing a scarf as a handle to make it a shoulder bag?  I've seen some really gorgeous pics of that!


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> Did you take any selfies?


My bad. I did not think to do it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

MadMadCat said:


> Funny  you mention the 90's. Just last week I dusted off a MaxMara coat from the late 90's, with very little structure (which defeats the shoulder trends), but long to my ankles.
> I loved that coat back then, therefore I never had the heart to donate it. I was so thrilled when I saw the long coat trend come back!
> The funny thing is that I went to DC's City Center wearing my old coat, and a woman in Zadig and Voltaire complimented it! I didn't have the heart to tell her it was a 20+ years coat!
> 
> I have been using long cardigans/dusters as long as I remember. I was distraught during the years in which all tops and jackets were short. It is a look I don't like on me. I have the same issue with most of the classic Chanel jackets: they hit me in the most unflattering point.



MadMadCat, this is funny, I also have a long duster-length MaxMara coat from the 90s. It's the epitome of that clean-lines minimalist style like Calvin Klein did around that time. I do wear it occasionally and alway get compliments, but somehow I feel like Keanu Reeves in The Matrix whenever I wear it.


----------



## MadMadCat

BBC said:


> MadMadCat, this is funny, I also have a long duster-length MaxMara coat from the 90s. It's the epitome of that clean-lines minimalist style like Calvin Klein did around that time. I do wear it occasionally and alway get compliments, but somehow I feel like Keanu Reeves in The Matrix whenever I wear it.



LOL! Yes, there is that risk with long dusters! 
I have a large glass door at the end of a long corridor in my department. When I walk fast in its direction, and I see my reflection in it,  I often think I look like Batman going toward the next adventure  I try to limit that look by keeping dusters closed with flat magnets.This specific MaxMara coat is in thick alpaca, very warm and cuddly, so it does not fly around, at least!

On the other hand, when I was just 18 I had a custom made cape made of thick black wool, floor length. It was a full 360 degrees cape, with ornate silver fasteners. Think about Dracula, or Zorro, in a cold climate . It was quite eccentric, and certainly didn't help me making friends.

BTW, has anyone noticed that in the fashion pictures, especially in bloggers, IG etc, nobody seems to close the coats anymore? Everybody keeps the coats unbuttoned, or at most they hold it closed. Is it because of global warming?


----------



## MadMadCat

etoupebirkin said:


> My bad. I did not think to do it.



Would you have taken a selfie, if you had thought of it? I am so shy when it comes to selfies, especially in public places.


----------



## Genie27

Funny, just this morning I was thinking back to a gorgeous floor length coat I had given to my mom for donation. I was wondering/hoping she kept it. She has it in her closet, so I will get it back...


----------



## Genie27

I guess the lesson is to keep the good stuff as even if it goes out of style, it will cycle back enough that you will regret giving it away. I'm seeing super long skinny scarves on the runway, and figured I better not build a CSGM collection too rapidly.


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> Have you ever tried issuing a scarf as a handle to make it a shoulder bag?  I've seen some really gorgeous pics of that!



I have seen that with a twilly. Do you like how it looks? I have been meaning to try it.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> This is a great site you mentioned.  My EF coat is a lot like the first coat pictured in your reference.   It looks good with short boots which I like.
> I agree dusters are coming back.  I made a silk dupioni short sleeve one last year (hot weather) and it had a nice floaty effect over my pants as I sailed down the hallway.


I love long coats and so happy they are coming back.  I can shop in my closet!


----------



## cremel

Genie27 said:


> Happy Friday!! Countdown to Xmas!
> 
> I could use your opinions on this winter coat - should I shorten it? In the lower right picture, I've hiked it up a couple of inches, and I know that would make it a practical daily workhorse.
> 
> It's very warm and lightweight and flows beautifully but the length bothers me a bit.
> 
> I've usually been dissuaded from shortening coats as they can never get the edge crease done right, so....
> 
> What do you think?



Genie,

This doesn't look too bad to me. Are you living in a state where there's real winter(unlike California[emoji1])? If so this might be okay?


----------



## cremel

Just realized that I am behind like fifty posts. Hope everyone is having a good day today!!! I have been so busy at work. No time to drop by H store to fetch my Kelly bracelet yet. They received a blue electric gator double tour. Going to try it on if I find time on the weekend.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Wow that is stunning!!!! I love all kinds of opals, but on me I prefer the black or very blue ones. I'm careful and treat them like moonstones - I have no experience with a ring and I don't know if I'd try - I'd stick to earrings and necklaces because I gesticulate a lot and I'm not gentle with my hands. I don't store particularly carefully, either in my velvet-lined jewelry box if just overnight or the pouch/box that it came in.
> 
> Here are the earrings, posted by my SA @jacquie_jewels - if you like jewelry at all, she's a great account to follow.
> Not mine yet, but soon!
> 
> View attachment 3544159


WOW!  Those are lovely!   I've never seen a design like that, those are unique stunners!


----------



## Genie27

Cremel, there is lots of cold wind and some snow/ice/freezing rain where I live. I will be bundled up from now until March at least, so it's nice to have a range of fall and winter coats in different styles and colours, instead of the same black coat day in day out. Where I grew up it was hot all the time, so it was a nice change to buy jackets and coats. I may have gotten a bit carried away.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Cremel, there is lots of cold wind and some snow/ice/freezing rain where I live. I will be bundled up from now until March at least, so it's nice to have a range of fall and winter coats in different styles and colours, instead of the same black coat day in day out. Where I grew up it was hot all the time, so it was a nice change to buy jackets and coats. I may have gotten a bit carried away.



I think a good coat wardrobe is a must in climates like ours. I don't have a good coat wardrobe. I'm trying to figure out which of the coats that I have will work best for me so I know what to add. I want a good variety of colors and shapes. So I know what you are going through.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I guess the lesson is to keep the good stuff as even if it goes out of style, it will cycle back enough that you will regret giving it away. I'm seeing super long skinny scarves on the runway, and figured I better not build a CSGM collection too rapidly.


The other day I noticed that thin scarves were being carried by Nordies.  I think that the maxi-twilly could be H's attempt to preempt the skinny scarf "trend."  H has not shown 90cms in the basic fold on the web, I've wondered about that.  It's the first scarf fold I was taught by an SA and the SAs these days still use the same fold to show the scarf to the customer.   

I probably mentioned this before but I lost significant weight years ago and just gave the suits to Goodwill instead of altering them.  In the 2000s, plus size manufacturers were thinking the market would support brands a notch above Ellen Tracy and Dana Buchman, although those were very fine brands (pretty clothes) by themselves.  All those brands eventually closed as the decade wore on and clothing became more casual and working at home increased.   I never thought that I would not be able to get similar stuff.   (To me, Eileen Fisher started out with interesting fabrics and now she's basically a cardigan and baggy shapeless dress type).  I never thought to ask myself if I could replace the stuff I donated.   I now am much more circumspect.


----------



## Genie27

BBC, is this the same company that makes those amethyst beauties you posted recently?


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think a good coat wardrobe is a must in climates like ours


My DBF can't quite understand why I need more than one, two at the most.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> LOL! Yes, there is that risk with long dusters!
> I have a large glass door at the end of a long corridor in my department. When I walk fast in its direction, and I see my reflection in it,  I often think I look like Batman going toward the next adventure  I try to limit that look by keeping dusters closed with flat magnets.This specific MaxMara coat is in thick alpaca, very warm and cuddly, so it does not fly around, at least!
> 
> On the other hand, when I was just 18 I had a custom made cape made of thick black wool, floor length. It was a full 360 degrees cape, with ornate silver fasteners. Think about Dracula, or Zorro, in a cold climate . It was quite eccentric, and certainly didn't help me making friends.
> 
> BTW, has anyone noticed that in the fashion pictures, especially in bloggers, IG etc, nobody seems to close the coats anymore? Everybody keeps the coats unbuttoned, or at most they hold it closed. Is it because of global warming?


If the cape was in olive and was decorated with gold military braid the late Bill Cunningham would have snapped you for the NY Times.  Although i think you'd have to crop the floor length to a length suitable for jumping on your horse and waving your standard or your jeweled (opals?) sword.  I'm minus the horse, standard and sword, but I do have some loose olive military style jackets.  Some medals, real or faux, would be a nice touch.  I saw a really giant one once and thought about pinning that on and wearing it to a staff meeting.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> My DBF can't quite understand why I need more than one, two at the most.


My principle is that I need a coat for every 5 degree change in temp. down to about, say, 26 degrees F.


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> My principle is that I need a coat for every 5 degree change in temp. down to about, say, 26 degrees F.


DH has a variety, too, thanks to moi.


----------



## EmileH

Eagle, so true that those brands were very nice back then. Everything is disposable these days.

I have a few light weight coats. I feel like that's well covered. I could probably use a darker colored trench.

For winter coats I like shaped coats with a nice waist line and a belt. I'd like a few neutrals and colors like that. But I also need a few coats that are large enough to work over my jackets and Blazers. And I like the idea of a pea coat but I didn't want to pay Chanel $$$ for theirs. Many coats these days are oversized or not tapered. If I can add one coat per year I think eventually I'll have a good collection.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> LOL! Yes, there is that risk with long dusters!
> I have a large glass door at the end of a long corridor in my department. When I walk fast in its direction, and I see my reflection in it,  I often think I look like Batman going toward the next adventure  I try to limit that look by keeping dusters closed with flat magnets.This specific MaxMara coat is in thick alpaca, very warm and cuddly, so it does not fly around, at least!
> 
> On the other hand, when I was just 18 I had a custom made cape made of thick black wool, floor length. It was a full 360 degrees cape, with ornate silver fasteners. Think about Dracula, or Zorro, in a cold climate . It was quite eccentric, and certainly didn't help me making friends.
> 
> BTW, has anyone noticed that in the fashion pictures, especially in bloggers, IG etc, nobody seems to close the coats anymore? Everybody keeps the coats unbuttoned, or at most they hold it closed. Is it because of global warming?


I have a long handwoven somewhat narrow scarf-muffler that I drape around the neck and it falls to the coat's hem.  So, if the coat's open I still have some warmth.


----------



## Genie27

I need to go down to -5 F (lower with the wind chill) so that's a lot of coats. I have a hooded parka for sleet/ice/snow/rain, and a down shell for extra layering. 

PbP, I love MaxMara and LP for coats.


----------



## etoupebirkin

MadMadCat said:


> Would you have taken a selfie, if you had thought of it? I am so shy when it comes to selfies, especially in public places.



For the VCA bracelet, I would have taken a selfie if I thought about it. The e-ring absolutely not because my jewelry SA brought it in for a client and she was there and wanted to see how it looked on the hand. The diamond Magic Alhambra is part of my store's normal stock.

Regarding coats, my favorite coat is a sweeping Bottega Veneta shearling I bought 7 years ago. It was very fashion forward back then. It has no closure. It is a pain in the patootie to hold it closed. I have been thinking about buying a nice toggle and loop closure for the neck. I still get compliments on it.


----------



## katekluet

momasaurus said:


> I got the ad for the new book from Genevieve Fontan, which looks to be a year-by-year history of the K and B. Anyone else going to order one?


Mommasaurus, thank you again for telling us about these books....Mine ( Carres )arrived today and it is just lovely.
So nice to have this compilation of so many of the scarves.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> WOW!  Those are lovely!   I've never seen a design like that, those are unique stunners!



Thank you! I was lucky I was able to catch the trunk show and chat up the designer so she doesn't mind if the store holds them a while for me. [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]



Genie27 said:


> BBC, is this the same company that makes those amethyst beauties you posted recently?



Hahaha! I have a thing for earrings...not the same designer, but the same store. It used to be a local boutique called Marsh's that is now owned by a family with boutiques around the country - Mitchell's and Richards in CT, Wilkes Bashford in SF, Marios in Portland and Seattle. The head of the women's department is my former favorite SA from H at Manhasset. She knows my closet and my taste. Its a very friendly store, they're happy for you to come and sit and have coffee at the coffee bar or play with the jewelry, lots of fun mailers and emails, they do wardrobe consults, wish lists and alterations. Love shopping there, and they have a very good jewelry selection among the various stores. 

Anyway, the amethysts were designed by Kathleen Dughi, I was picking them up when I spotted these new ones, designed by Loriann (she's also on IG). Love both of these designers, and I like supporting locally and buying high quality pieces from a bit-less-well known but respected designers. I like Sutra, Brumani, Pomellato, Roberto Coin, Stephen Webster, London Collection and my friend Ruth's pieces (RFC Fine, she comes from a well-known jewelry family).

And of course VCA [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Notorious Pink

MadMadCat said:


> On the other hand, when I was just 18 I had a custom made cape made of thick black wool, floor length. It was a full 360 degrees cape, with ornate silver fasteners. Think about Dracula, or Zorro, in a cold climate . It was quite eccentric, and certainly didn't help me making friends.



Separated at birth???? I admit to owning a top hat AND a cape my first year of law school. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51] Dracula indeed!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think a good coat wardrobe is a must in climates like ours. I don't have a good coat wardrobe. I'm trying to figure out which of the coats that I have will work best for me so I know what to add. I want a good variety of colors and shapes. So I know what you are going through.





eagle1002us said:


> My principle is that I need a coat for every 5 degree change in temp. down to about, say, 26 degrees F.



I agree you do need a variety, although it gets colder where I am so I'd go lower than 26 degrees. Right now I think I'm good, though - fancy fur, long shearling, furlined parka, mink cape, two light cashmere (long/light and short/dark), Burberry trench, rain coat, and two ski jackets. Plus the MaxMara. I think I am quite literally covered!


----------



## nicole0612

I love this discussion of coats (and capes!). It is almost impossible for me to be practical about clothing and temperatures. 
When it is 90 degrees in the summer and I am sweating and miserable, I literally cannot imagine that I will ever need long sleeves again, much less a winter coat. By the end of the summer I usually give a way a few of my coats. "I can't possibly need more than 2 or 3!" Then winter comes and it gets cold again - here that does not happen until late December or January -  and I buy a couple more coats immediately and don't have the luxury of time to pick the best option! Meanwhile I give away all of my sleeveless silk shell tops and tanks! This year I was finally proactive, and with the help of a question I posed in a forum I started here, I ended up with two nice and well-made wool winter coats that I can keep for some years. One is more classic but with some personality (pearl buttons), and the other is a bit more fun (metal feline buttons). Maybe the feline button coat will go out of style sooner, but it is a great excuse to wear it more and not worry about ruining it in bad weather. Our weather here is generally torrential pouring rain and 45 degrees most of the winter (hating it!).
I usually will wear a water-resistant, hooded down coat when it is raining, but now I am wearing my feline coat instead unless I am going to exercise. The pearl button coat I wear more to restaurants and parties.
Many brands are much too long on me. "Mid calf" coats are hitting the ground. It must be my Italian heritage, but Italian brands fit me best. My people know that I am only 5'4" and that is OK! I am also half French, but French brands run large on me for some reason, the shoulders are always huge.


----------



## nicole0612

Right now I am dying for a mink cape or jacket with all of the beautiful photos I have seen lately, but does a reasonable quality start at $10,000-15,000? I don't think I can fit that in my budget for a climate that does not allow wearing it much. I think I will start with a mink collar/chest cover and arm/wrist warmers to wear with wool coats. Can anyone suggest a brand to check out that is good quality but also not extremely expensive?


----------



## EmileH

I would love a fur someday. But I might feel funny wearing it and getting stares from people. I have a cashmere coat with a very full fox collar and sometimes people even look at me oddly with that. 

My dear MIL gave me the mink stole that her husband gave her as a gift the day my husband was born along with the card and receipt as a momento. I haven't worn it. I was thinking of going to see if it could be made into a little cropped jacket. Does anyone have experience with anything like this?


----------



## MadMadCat

BBC said:


> Separated at birth???? I admit to owning a top hat AND a cape my first year of law school. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51] Dracula indeed!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> /QUOTE]
> 
> That's hilarious!!! Yes, we would have made an interesting pair! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## momasaurus

katekluet said:


> Mommasaurus, thank you again for telling us about these books....Mine ( Carres )arrived today and it is just lovely.
> So nice to have this compilation of so many of the scarves.


Glad you like the book.  More eye candy is always good. As if we don't get enough temptation here, LOL!


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think a good coat wardrobe is a must in climates like ours. I don't have a good coat wardrobe. I'm trying to figure out which of the coats that I have will work best for me so I know what to add. I want a good variety of colors and shapes. So I know what you are going through.


My coat wardrobe is terrible! I make do with jackets and running to my car. I don't even know what looks best on me or what's fashionable right now.  I should spend time with @Cordeliere observing....


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> My coat wardrobe is terrible! I make do with jackets and running to my car. I don't even know what looks best on me or what's fashionable right now.  I should spend time with @Cordeliere observing....



I'm in the same place momasaurus. I need more ideas. Thus far I have
-Burberry trench 
- a few light weight cashmere unlined coats 
- navy max Mara camel hair wrap coat
- no name black cashmere single breasted with detachable fur collar 

My favorite coat is a ten year old Burberry that I have worn to death. It's nicely fitted double breasted with a waist definining belt. I need to replace that. Add a lighter neutral, and maybe something colorful. Maybe we can look a bit together.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm in the same place momasaurus. I need more ideas. Thus far I have
> -Burberry trench
> - a few light weight cashmere unlined coats
> - navy max Mara camel hair wrap coat
> - no name black cashmere single breasted with detachable fur collar
> 
> My favorite coat is a ten year old Burberry that I have worn to death. It's nicely fitted double breasted with a waist definining belt. I need to replace that. Add a lighter neutral, and maybe something colorful. Maybe we can look a bit together.


We also have to talk about remaking old fur coats. I have one that my mom wore in the 1980s. I hope some people chime in here about how to refurbish. People have said to turn it into a lining for a trench coat but WHAT? Can that be shapely?


----------



## Notorious Pink

momasaurus said:


> We also have to talk about remaking old fur coats. I have one that my mom wore in the 1980s. I hope some people chime in here about how to refurbish. People have said to turn it into a lining for a trench coat but WHAT? Can that be shapely?



Depends on how well it has been kept. My fancy fur I had remade from moms old mid-80s Blackglama. She had always stored it properly and it was good enough to be made into an entirely new coat. 

To answer your question: no. Unless you are six feet tall. I bought and returned three fur parkas until I realized that I can't wear a parka that is fully lined in fur because I look huge (also 5'4"!) just the hood and the interior front are lined to block cold air.


----------



## EmileH

I would love to do something like this with my MIL's stole


----------



## scarf1

katekluet said:


> Mommasaurus, thank you again for telling us about these books....Mine ( Carres )arrived today and it is just lovely.
> So nice to have this compilation of so many of the scarves.


My book (carres) arrived Friday as well. Yes, wish I had known about this book sooner. It is a wonderful reference.! Thank you
@momasaurus


----------



## etoupebirkin

momasaurus said:


> We also have to talk about remaking old fur coats. I have one that my mom wore in the 1980s. I hope some people chime in here about how to refurbish. People have said to turn it into a lining for a trench coat but WHAT? Can that be shapely?


I have a similar coat from my Mom from the 80s. What I will probably do is make it into a throw with a nice backing. This is less than restyling, which costs about $4,000. In my view, new (mink) coats on sale cost $6,000 to $7000. Neimans carries a brand called Gorski which I like and their coats are not cost prohibitive. It's too close in cost between restyling and new.

I call Mom's coat, "The Beast" and wear it when it's really cold. Last year, I bought myself a modern full length mink coat that's dyed the most beautiful shade of navy and has horizontal pelts. The fit is perfect.


----------



## EmileH

etoupebirkin said:


> I have a similar coat from my Mom from the 80s. What I will probably do is make it into a throw with a nice backing. This is less than restyling, which costs about $4,000. In my view, new (mink) coats on sale cost $6,000 to $7000. Neimans carries a brand called Gorski which I like and their coats are not cost prohibitive. It's too close in cost between restyling and new.
> 
> I call Mom's coat, "The Beast" and wear it when it's really cold. Last year, I bought myself a modern full length mink coat that's dyed the most beautiful shade of navy and has horizontal pelts. The fit is perfect.



Interesting. Thank you. Then it's not at all worth redoing my MIL's store even for sentimental value.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Interesting. Thank you. Then it's not at all worth redoing my MIL's store even for sentimental value.



You should get a estimate. Since yours is a stole, it might cost less.


----------



## MadMadCat

etoupebirkin said:


> I have a similar coat from my Mom from the 80s. What I will probably do is make it into a throw with a nice backing. This is less than restyling, which costs about $4,000. In my view, new (mink) coats on sale cost $6,000 to $7000. Neimans carries a brand called Gorski which I like and their coats are not cost prohibitive. It's too close in cost between restyling and new.
> 
> I call Mom's coat, "The Beast" and wear it when it's really cold. Last year, I bought myself a modern full length mink coat that's dyed the most beautiful shade of navy and has horizontal pelts. The fit is perfect.



I'm with you @etoupebirkin. With the cost of re-styling the coats in this country it is often not worth it, depending on the amount of modifications needed. If it is more than adjusting the shoulders, hemming etc, it becomes pretty expensive.

Also, the quality of fur treatments in the last 20-30 years has changed a lot. The furs of the 80s were heavier and thicker, and often the "transport" technique was used. Nowadays the skins are used whole, and they are considerably lighter.


----------



## Genie27

MMC, what is the 'transport' technique?

PbP, how about a hip length or knee length sheared fur? It may appear more subtle than a full one, if you live in an area which is not fur-friendly?

I got a few looks when I wore my fur to the local mall last weekend, but it was more a double take of "is it or isn't it real" which I can live with. People that know recognize it, those that think it's faux think it's pretty. I was mostly walking outdoors that day so it was perfect. 

I saw several other people wearing good fur, as it's cold here and fur is *warm*


----------



## MadMadCat

Genie27 said:


> MMC, what is the 'transport' technique?
> 
> PbP, how about a hip length or knee length sheared fur? It may appear more subtle than a full one, if you live in an area which is not fur-friendly?
> 
> I got a few looks when I wore my fur to the local mall last weekend, but it was more a double take of "is it or isn't it real" which I can live with. People that know recognize it, those that think it's faux think it's pretty. I was mostly walking outdoors that day so it was perfect.
> 
> I saw several other people wearing good fur, as it's cold here and fur is *warm*



Maybe that's not the name in english...
It is when the skin is sliced in strips about 0.5" wide and 2" long, then these strips are stitched together artfully to make a more uniform look of the fur. This is techhnique used in our mothers' furs.

Note this is not the same as using lesser parts or smaller parts of the skin to make a coat. Since only the fullest part of the fur is used, the stitching is completely invisible.

This technique was abandoned (sometimes inthe 90's) in favor of using longer strips of skin when the treatments allowed softer, thinner back leather.

This is a very i formative post about how furs are made.
https://starsandgarters.wordpress.com/tag/how-a-mink-coat-is-made/


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I would love to do something like this with my MIL's stole
> 
> View attachment 3544658


Sweet. But with sleeves like that, when do you wear it? I mean for what temperatures? I am always freezing.


----------



## momasaurus

etoupebirkin said:


> I have a similar coat from my Mom from the 80s. What I will probably do is make it into a throw with a nice backing. This is less than restyling, which costs about $4,000. In my view, new (mink) coats on sale cost $6,000 to $7000. Neimans carries a brand called Gorski which I like and their coats are not cost prohibitive. It's too close in cost between restyling and new.
> 
> I call Mom's coat, "The Beast" and wear it when it's really cold. Last year, I bought myself a modern full length mink coat that's dyed the most beautiful shade of navy and has horizontal pelts. The fit is perfect.


Wow, navy sounds gorgeous!! Also great idea about a throw. Then we don't have to make excuses for wearing fur!!


----------



## MadMadCat

momasaurus said:


> Sweet. But with sleeves like that, when do you wear it? I mean for what temperatures? I am always freezing.



That's where the need to elbow length gloves comes from [emoji1]

Following the purchase of a coat with 3/4 sleeves, a few years ago, i bought some of these.
These are my favorites

View attachment 3544721


----------



## MadMadCat

Can you see the attachment? 
This is the url.
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/dd/d9/54/ddd954f2c4f91a0d1c104668c947fc16.jpg


----------



## Genie27

I'm wishing I had bought the pair of 3/4 gloves this summer in Florence.  I dismissed them as I thought I would never buy a coat that didn't have full sleeves. I did get a gorgeous navy pair regular length but the long ones would have been perfect with my fur.


----------



## Genie27

MadMadCat said:


> Can you see the attachment?
> This is the url.
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/dd/d9/54/ddd954f2c4f91a0d1c104668c947fc16.jpg


Ooh! Lovely!!


----------



## momasaurus

MadMadCat said:


> Can you see the attachment?
> This is the url.
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/dd/d9/54/ddd954f2c4f91a0d1c104668c947fc16.jpg


OMG these are SO COOL. I'm cleaning out dressers and have just found a pair of above the elbow white gloves with lovely pearl fasteners. They were also my mom's. I will never wear them, LOL, unless I get this pink jacket!


----------



## MadMadCat

Thank you @Genie27 and @momasaurus! Dh calls these "the terminator gloves" [emoji1]
I got them in super sale ($30) because they had a tiny stain in the inside, and they turned out to be my favorite gloves and essential to have for coats with shorter sleeves!

@momasaurus: your mom's gloves sound like something a very elegant woman would have used these days!


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> I have a similar coat from my Mom from the 80s. What I will probably do is make it into a throw with a nice backing. This is less than restyling, which costs about $4,000. In my view, new (mink) coats on sale cost $6,000 to $7000. Neimans carries a brand called Gorski which I like and their coats are not cost prohibitive. It's too close in cost between restyling and new.
> 
> I call Mom's coat, "The Beast" and wear it when it's really cold. Last year, I bought myself a modern full length mink coat that's dyed the most beautiful shade of navy and has horizontal pelts. The fit is perfect.



Thank you, this is great info!


----------



## nicole0612

MadMadCat said:


> That's where the need to elbow length gloves comes from [emoji1]
> 
> Following the purchase of a coat with 3/4 sleeves, a few years ago, i bought some of these.
> These are my favorites
> 
> View attachment 3544721



These gloves are great. I love the look of 3/4 sleeves, but I also always wondered about the practicality. I will probably stick with long sleeves though, because my torso is always warmer than my arms. That's why I don't wear vests either, unless it is just for fashion. I would be more likely to wear the opposite...just "sleeves".


----------



## eagle1002us

Prussian Bleu Kelly, Zenobia (cw 9, vert sapin/bronze/brique), leather jacket 
This is analogous color mix where the colors are somewhat similar, that is, close to each other on color wheel.
This is for Pocketbook Pup.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> Prussian Bleu Kelly, Zenobia (cw 9, vert sapin/bronze/brique), leather jacket
> This is analogous color mix where the colors are somewhat similar, that is, close to each other on color wheel.
> This is for Pocketbook Pup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544815



Beautiful pieces! I love everything. Thanks for posting. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> Prussian Bleu Kelly, Zenobia (cw 9, vert sapin/bronze/brique), leather jacket
> This is analogous color mix where the colors are somewhat similar, that is, close to each other on color wheel.
> This is for Pocketbook Pup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544815



Lovely! I like how they harmoniously match without being matchy matchy [emoji4]


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> Lovely! I like how they harmoniously match without being matchy matchy [emoji4]





Thank you Mad Cat and PBP!  Here's the Springs scarf combo (lost the cw tag but it's on the web)


----------



## eagle1002us

This HS is Promenade au Faubourg from a couple of years ago.  Not as good a combo as the others but it set me off on my quest to get some HS that worked better.
Thank you Mrs Owen3!


----------



## MadMadCat

The springs combo is beautiful!!


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> These gloves are great. I love the look of 3/4 sleeves, but I also always wondered about the practicality. I will probably stick with long sleeves though, because my torso is always warmer than my arms. That's why I don't wear vests either, unless it is just for fashion. I would be more likely to wear the opposite...just "sleeves".


Try a bolero.   This happens to be a sewing pattern, I just grabbed pix off the web to show the idea.   A "cocoon-coat" version of a bolero like this is pretty much just the sleeves connected across the back of the garment, that's it.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Try a bolero.   This happens to be a sewing pattern, I just grabbed pix off the web to show the idea.   A "cocoon-coat" version of a bolero like this is pretty much just the sleeves connected across the back of the garment, that's it.



This is neat! Thank you. I have never heard of the term "cocoon bolero" but when I googled it,  I realized that it is one of my favorite styles for comfort. It feels like wearing a blanket over the shoulders. Yes, the CSGM scarf can also achieve this blanketed feeling, but I always have the problem with the CSGM slipping off my shoulders, or when I tie it in front there is just a ridiculous amount of bulk and it goes down almost to my knees. Not cute! Though the "bib" tying style (? the real name for this tying style) is definitely the best for controlling the bulk, it is a bit too literal for me (i.e. I spill food on it! Ugh).


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> This is neat! Thank you. I have never heard of the term "cocoon bolero" but when I googled it,  I realized that it is one of my favorite styles for comfort. It feels like wearing a blanket over the shoulders. Yes, the CSGM scarf can also achieve this blanketed feeling, but I always have the problem with the CSGM slipping off my shoulders, or when I tie it in front there is just a ridiculous amount of bulk and it goes down almost to my knees. Not cute! Though the "bib" tying style (? the real name for this tying style) is definitely the best for controlling the bulk, it is a bit too literal for me (i.e. I spill food on it! Ugh).


Glad you liked the bolero/cocoon bolero.  (A tailor could whip that style together in a flash.  Note to self:  find tailor for everything I'll never get around to sewing).
 I don't care for the bib tying style of the CSGM shawl because it's a lot of volume in the front of the outfit.   I prefer girl scout style or something like the basic fold.


----------



## MadMadCat

About tailoring: can anyone recommend - even in pm - a decent, honest taylor in DC for alterations and more? I have been living here for 14 years and i had no luck in finding one. You don't have to disclose your identity if you don't want to. I just need to know the taylor coordinates! Thanks.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> About tailoring: can anyone recommend - even in pm - a decent, honest taylor in DC for alterations and more? I have been living here for 14 years and i had no luck in finding one. You don't have to disclose your identity if you don't want to. I just need to know the taylor coordinates! Thanks.


I use department store tailors, Nordies at the moment, to hem pants and take things in.  I, too, would like a good tailor in the DC area, one that can make up garments from scratch.  Back in the 90s, G Street Fabrics in Rockville used to make clothes.  They made some wonderful things for me, but they really wanted to focus on bridal.  I guess that business didn't surface so they closed.  But I suspect that they know of tailors in the area with a good reputation.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I need to go to pick up the Ulla Johnson dress I had shortened. It's not a simple shorten, they are shortenening one tier of a multi tiered dress. Not easy. It was the tailor who hemmed the sleeves of a Max Mara runway coat. I'll PM you if I'm happy with them.


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> I use department store tailors, Nordies at the moment, to hem pants and take things in.  I, too, would like a good tailor in the DC area, one that can make up garments from scratch.  Back in the 90s, G Street Fabrics in Rockville used to make clothes.  They made some wonderful things for me, but they really wanted to focus on bridal.  I guess that business didn't surface so they closed.  But I suspect that they know of tailors in the area with a good reputation.



I use the dept store taylors for alterations on new garnments, but sometimes i need alterations on shoulders or other things i want to modify after a while.

I used an Argentinian taylor in Rockville, who was ok (can't remember his name). He fixed a couple of Armani jackets that had the shoulders too padded. He did a good job. Somehow, though, we did not "click". DH hated going there as well.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sorry for the terrible photo. Took my moms floor length, football shouldered 80s blackglama and turned it into a bracelet sleeve hip length jacket with interior black leather tie, gold zip, cashmere placket. It was fully customized and the tailor made a muslin first. I'm pretty sure it cost about $2750 and it took a few weeks. It was done by that same favorite boutique where I got my earrings - Mitchell's. I was very happy with the results!


----------



## Genie27

Ooh, that's pretty!


----------



## MadMadCat

BBC said:


> Sorry for the terrible photo. Took my moms floor length, football shouldered 80s blackglama and turned it into a bracelet sleeve hip length jacket with interior black leather tie, gold zip, cashmere placket. It was fully customized and the tailor made a muslin first. I'm pretty sure it cost about $2750 and it took a few weeks. It was done by that same favorite boutique where I got my earrings - Mitchell's. I was very happy with the results!
> 
> View attachment 3545021
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545022



Good job, for not an outrageous price!
Where do you live BBC?


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Sorry for the terrible photo. Took my moms floor length, football shouldered 80s blackglama and turned it into a bracelet sleeve hip length jacket with interior black leather tie, gold zip, cashmere placket. It was fully customized and the tailor made a muslin first. I'm pretty sure it cost about $2750 and it took a few weeks. It was done by that same favorite boutique where I got my earrings - Mitchell's. I was very happy with the results!
> 
> View attachment 3545021
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545022



It's absolutely stunning.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> I use department store tailors, Nordies at the moment, to hem pants and take things in.  I, too, would like a good tailor in the DC area, one that can make up garments from scratch.  Back in the 90s, G Street Fabrics in Rockville used to make clothes.  They made some wonderful things for me, but they really wanted to focus on bridal.  I guess that business didn't surface so they closed.  But I suspect that they know of tailors in the area with a good reputation.



I think this transition is common, two of my tailors have changed to doing bridal only over the past 5-10 years. One of them will still do my other garments since I am an established customer, but I think the profit margin for bridal is much better (for all things, not just tailoring). You might see if a tailor who has transitioned to bridal only will still accept other garments, but be willing to pay a bit more. I am short, so I have to get everything hemmed. My tailor charges $50-60 to hem a skirt for example, but they do an amazing job, the flow is perfect, and this is rare. Good tailors are so hard to find and worth their weight in gold.
I cannot sew at all, so I have to take everything to the tailors, even an item loose buttons.


----------



## Cordeliere

BBC said:


> Sorry for the terrible photo. Took my moms floor length, football shouldered 80s blackglama and turned it into a bracelet sleeve hip length jacket with interior black leather tie, gold zip, cashmere placket. It was fully customized and the tailor made a muslin first. I'm pretty sure it cost about $2750 and it took a few weeks. It was done by that same favorite boutique where I got my earrings - Mitchell's. I was very happy with the results!
> 
> View attachment 3545021
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545022



Thank you for introducing me to the concept of bracelet length sleeves.  I have a fur coat that the sleeves are a bit too short on my long arms.   I now pronounce them to be bracelet length.   Gloves and a bracelet are the easy solution to a previously annoying situation.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Sorry for the terrible photo. Took my moms floor length, football shouldered 80s blackglama and turned it into a bracelet sleeve hip length jacket with interior black leather tie, gold zip, cashmere placket. It was fully customized and the tailor made a muslin first. I'm pretty sure it cost about $2750 and it took a few weeks. It was done by that same favorite boutique where I got my earrings - Mitchell's. I was very happy with the results!
> 
> View attachment 3545021
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545022


flared sleeves are in now, good choice!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Genie27 said:


> Ooh, that's pretty!



Thank you!!



MadMadCat said:


> Good job, for not an outrageous price!
> Where do you live BBC?



I live on Long Island and went to Mitchell's in Huntington. Other interconnected stores are -

Mitchells in Westport, CT
Richards in Greenwich, CT
Wilkes in San Francisco and Palo Alto, CA
Marios in Seattle, WA, Portland, OR and Tigard, OR

I hope I don't sound like a sales rep, I am just very happy with this store, the clothing are jewelry departments are curated but top notch, and I really can't imagine better customer service. The owner wrote a book called "Hug Your Customers". If you want to waste some time browsing: shop.mitchellstores.com 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's absolutely stunning.



Thanks so much!!!



Cordeliere said:


> Thank you for introducing me to the concept of bracelet length sleeves.  I have a fur coat that the sleeves are a bit too short on my long arms.   I now pronounce them to be bracelet length.   Gloves and a bracelet are the easy solution to a previously annoying situation.



Happy to help - love it!!



eagle1002us said:


> flared sleeves are in now, good choice!



Good to know - thank you!!


----------



## MadMadCat

@BBC thank you! I will check it out! (Or maybe i shouldn't [emoji23][emoji23])


----------



## Genie27

I posted this in the mink thread as well, but wanted to show off how this more neutral look is coming together for me. I think I'm missing an Etain K, non? Craie would be perfect, but not so practical. The closest mid size bag I have is the medium ebene BV.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> I posted this in the mink thread as well, but wanted to show off how this more neutral look is coming together for me. I think I'm missing an Etain K, non? Craie would be perfect, but not so practical. The closest mid size bag I have is the medium ebene BV.



Very nice.  Yes you absolutely need an Etain Kelly.


----------



## thegriswolds

MadMadCat said:


> I use the dept store taylors for alterations on new garnments, but sometimes i need alterations on shoulders or other things i want to modify after a while.
> 
> I used an Argentinian taylor in Rockville, who was ok (can't remember his name). He fixed a couple of Armani jackets that had the shoulders too padded. He did a good job. Somehow, though, we did not "click". DH hated going there as well.



If you can make the trek to McLean, VA, Henry and Y does an excellent job.  They still make garments from scratch and are willing to do complicated alterations.  I have used them to "de-shoulder pad" vintage jackets with excellent results.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I posted this in the mink thread as well, but wanted to show off how this more neutral look is coming together for me. I think I'm missing an Etain K, non? Craie would be perfect, but not so practical. The closest mid size bag I have is the medium ebene BV.


love the over the knee boots with the ensemble!


----------



## MadMadCat

thegriswolds said:


> If you can make the trek to McLean, VA, Henry and Y does an excellent job.  They still make garments from scratch and are willing to do complicated alterations.  I have used them to "de-shoulder pad" vintage jackets with excellent results.



Yes Mclean isn't far. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


----------



## MadMadCat

Genie27 said:


> I posted this in the mink thread as well, but wanted to show off how this more neutral look is coming together for me. I think I'm missing an Etain K, non? Craie would be perfect, but not so practical. The closest mid size bag I have is the medium ebene BV.



I agree, Etain would be perfect. It ould pick up the cool gray tone of the mink.


----------



## MadMadCat

@momasaurus i believe you mentioned that you were looking for an everyday woekhorse. Today i was in Barney's and i focused on the celine trifold bag. I had seen it before but i guess i was not really paying attention:

I think it would be a great everyday bag, it is built solidly and it can hold lots. It also fits over the shoulder if one is not wearing a super thick coat.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Thank you for introducing me to the concept of bracelet length sleeves.  I have a fur coat that the sleeves are a bit too short on my long arms.   I now pronounce them to be bracelet length.   Gloves and a bracelet are the easy solution to a previously annoying situation.


I love bracelet length sleeves because I get to load on stuff which includes, unsurprisingly, H stuff.  I don't wear any makeup and my shoes are not-especially exciting.  Plus the sleeve length itself is justification for a bracelet -- should anybody need that


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I posted this in the mink thread as well, but wanted to show off how this more neutral look is coming together for me. I think I'm missing an Etain K, non? Craie would be perfect, but not so practical. The closest mid size bag I have is the medium ebene BV.


Your silver jewelry is very nice with this outfit and harmonizes well with the gray.


----------



## eagle1002us

The inauguration will probably occupy the tailors' time these days.  Probably the sooner something is taking there, well prior to Jan. 20, the quicker you'll get it back.   
Supposedly jewelers take the 1st two weeks of the new year off to recuperate from the Xmas rush.   Probably the tailors will be on an extended vacay starting Jan 21.


----------



## Genie27

Thank you all! I usually stay away from browns and beiges, my winter wardrobe is mostly dark colours - navy, black and grey, with a few bright accents. 

But I really like how this cool grey-beige tone looked on me - it's so out of my formula/comfort zone, that it's tough to find coordinating items in my closet. 

And eagle, under my tree is the matching necklace to the Tiffany round bead bracelet. I want to try gold with the fur but it may be too yellow.


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> I live on Long Island and went to Mitchell's in Huntington. Other interconnected stores are -
> 
> Mitchells in Westport, CT
> Richards in Greenwich, CT
> Wilkes in San Francisco and Palo Alto, CA
> Marios in Seattle, WA, Portland, OR and Tigard, OR
> 
> I hope I don't sound like a sales rep, I am just very happy with this store, the clothing are jewelry departments are curated but top notch, and I really can't imagine better customer service. The owner wrote a book called "Hug Your Customers". If you want to waste some time browsing: shop.mitchellstores.com
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to help - love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know - thank you!!



This is great! We are in Seattle & shop at Marios. I don't really like shopping in person much as it gets exhausting quickly. They make it much easier and more fun.
So will their tailors accept clothing if it was not purchased from them?


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> I posted this in the mink thread as well, but wanted to show off how this more neutral look is coming together for me. I think I'm missing an Etain K, non? Craie would be perfect, but not so practical. The closest mid size bag I have is the medium ebene BV.



Love this on the mink thread and I love it here [emoji173]️ Your photos, periogirl, ari's and all the others in that thread are a big reason why I am now feeling a craving for some pretty mink in my life!


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> This is great! We are in Seattle & shop at Marios. I don't really like shopping in person much as it gets exhausting quickly. They make it much easier and more fun.
> So will their tailors accept clothing if it was not purchased from them?


Nordies does.   But you get a better rate and possibly faster service if you bought the stuff there.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> This is great! We are in Seattle & shop at Marios. I don't really like shopping in person much as it gets exhausting quickly. They make it much easier and more fun.
> So will their tailors accept clothing if it was not purchased from them?



Mine has, but there is a fee, which is reasonable. I have one pair of Burberry pants with the worlds worst zipper and they tried to fix it. I can't remember if basic tailoring is included for garments purchased there.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Nordies does.   But you get a better rate and possibly faster service if you bought the stuff there.



That's true, but my Nordstrom cannot do any complicated clothing, like paneled jackets, even if the clothing was purchased from them.


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Mine has, but there is a fee, which is reasonable. I have one pair of Burberry pants with the worlds worst zipper and they tried to fix it. I can't remember if basic tailoring is included for garments purchased there.


Great, thank you. Did you like the outcome?


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> The inauguration will probably occupy the tailors' time these days.  Probably the sooner something is taking there, well prior to Jan. 20, the quicker you'll get it back.
> Supposedly jewelers take the 1st two weeks of the new year off to recuperate from the Xmas rush.   Probably the tailors will be on an extended vacay starting Jan 21.



I was without a taylor for 14 years, I think I'll be able to wait for a couple more months! 

DH and I keep a super low social profile. We like the company of a small circle of friends, who are friends exclusively because of elective affinities, therefore the inauguration has zero influence on our social life!

We also tend to escape the inauguration day. We'll be in NY that weekend, exactly where we were when ***** was elected and re-elected.


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> Sorry for the terrible photo. Took my moms floor length, football shouldered 80s blackglama and turned it into a bracelet sleeve hip length jacket with interior black leather tie, gold zip, cashmere placket. It was fully customized and the tailor made a muslin first. I'm pretty sure it cost about $2750 and it took a few weeks. It was done by that same favorite boutique where I got my earrings - Mitchell's. I was very happy with the results!
> 
> View attachment 3545021
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545022





MadMadCat said:


> @momasaurus i believe you mentioned that you were looking for an everyday woekhorse. Today i was in Barney's and i focused on the celine trifold bag. I had seen it before but i guess i was not really paying attention:
> 
> I think it would be a great everyday bag, it is built solidly and it can hold lots. It also fits over the shoulder if one is not wearing a super thick coat.


Oooh, I will check it out. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> Great, thank you. Did you like the outcome?



The zipper needed to be replaced. Yes, I was happy.


----------



## cremel

katekluet said:


> Mommasaurus, thank you again for telling us about these books....Mine ( Carres )arrived today and it is just lovely.
> So nice to have this compilation of so many of the scarves.



Mine are still on the road...


----------



## cremel

Genie27 said:


> Cremel, there is lots of cold wind and some snow/ice/freezing rain where I live. I will be bundled up from now until March at least, so it's nice to have a range of fall and winter coats in different styles and colours, instead of the same black coat day in day out. Where I grew up it was hot all the time, so it was a nice change to buy jackets and coats. I may have gotten a bit carried away.



I don't blame you. I am in California. I miss the real winter.  I used to live in DC area. Most of my coats  and down jackets are not in use now. I am trying to wear my BB coat this time of the year but as soon as I arrive in office or home I still have to take it off and just go with a blouse. 

Believe it or not someone from my building at work wears shorts all year around. I always wondered how come his legs never got cold??


----------



## cremel

Genie27 said:


> My DBF can't quite understand why I need more than one, two at the most.



[emoji23][emoji23]I don't mind ten coats in my closet.


----------



## cremel

BBC said:


> Separated at birth???? I admit to owning a top hat AND a cape my first year of law school. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51] Dracula indeed!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> I agree you do need a variety, although it gets colder where I am so I'd go lower than 26 degrees. Right now I think I'm good, though - fancy fur, long shearling, furlined parka, mink cape, two light cashmere (long/light and short/dark), Burberry trench, rain coat, and two ski jackets. Plus the MaxMara. I think I am quite literally covered!



Nice!!!! That's a complete set of collection!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 3544822
> 
> Thank you Mad Cat and PBP!  Here's the Springs scarf combo (lost the cw tag but it's on the web)



Eagle, love this spring combo!!!


----------



## cremel

BBC said:


> Sorry for the terrible photo. Took my moms floor length, football shouldered 80s blackglama and turned it into a bracelet sleeve hip length jacket with interior black leather tie, gold zip, cashmere placket. It was fully customized and the tailor made a muslin first. I'm pretty sure it cost about $2750 and it took a few weeks. It was done by that same favorite boutique where I got my earrings - Mitchell's. I was very happy with the results!
> 
> View attachment 3545021
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545022



BBC love love this!![emoji106][emoji106][emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> I don't blame you. I am in California. I miss the real winter.  I used to live in DC area. Most of my coats  and down jackets are not in use now. I am trying to wear my BB coat this time of the year but as soon as I arrive in office or home I still have to take it off and just go with a blouse.
> 
> Believe it or not someone from my building at work wears shorts all year around. I always wondered how come his legs never got cold??


DC really has changed in the past 20-30 years.  Maybe a blizzard or two but no sustained snowfall, no accumulation except when a big blizzard comes.   It's actually kinda creepy these days.   It's not supposed to look like SoCal.   Of course it's colder than SoCal by far but the precip is no longer there to speak of.   And that's true of California, too, right?  Creepy.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> DC really has changed in the past 20-30 years.  Maybe a blizzard or two but no sustained snowfall, no accumulation except when a big blizzard comes.   It's actually kinda creepy these days.   It's not supposed to look like SoCal.   Of course it's colder than SoCal by far but the precip is no longer there to speak of.   And that's true of California, too, right?  Creepy.



Eagle,

Yes creepy. It feels like California is becoming a dessert...The drought has been going on since 6 or 7 years ago. The lakes sea level has been droppping nonstop. I miss the greens so much so I still turn on the sprinklers throughout the year but it's very difficult. I still lost three trees and one third of my lawn during the past 5 years.  I have not gone back to D.C.  since 2006, and I didn't have a chance to witness the warmer winter myself. A white Christmas would be nice. But I know for sure Santa ain't grant my wish in California.  [emoji23][emoji23]I started thinking to plant cactus around my house so at least they won't  die of drought.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Eagle, love this spring combo!!!


Thank you, cremel!!


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> Eagle,
> 
> Yes creepy. It feels like California is becoming a dessert...The drought has been going on since 6 or 7 years ago. The lakes sea level has been droppping nonstop. I miss the greens so much so I still turn on the sprinklers throughout the year but it's very difficult. I still lost three trees and one third of my lawn during the past 5 years.  I have not gone back to D.C.  since 2006, and I didn't have a chance to witness the warmer winter myself. A white Christmas would be nice. But I know for sure Santa ain't grant my wish in California.  [emoji23][emoji23]I started thinking to plant cactus around my house so at least they won't  die of drought.



I am planting succulent plants in my yard. In DC! They seem to be doing much better than others, especially grass, with the current dry weather. I just have to make sure that the soil drains, but other than that, the new climate seems to suit them very well. 
Scary.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Eagle,
> 
> Yes creepy. It feels like California is becoming a dessert...The drought has been going on since 6 or 7 years ago. The lakes sea level has been droppping nonstop. I miss the greens so much so I still turn on the sprinklers throughout the year but it's very difficult. I still lost three trees and one third of my lawn during the past 5 years.  I have not gone back to D.C.  since 2006, and I didn't have a chance to witness the warmer winter myself. A white Christmas would be nice. But I know for sure Santa ain't grant my wish in California.  [emoji23][emoji23]I started thinking to plant cactus around my house so at least they won't  die of drought.


Do Californians, that you know of, get taxed extra during the drought for the cost of schlepping water from heaven knows where?
DM liked warm weather.  We came from Buffalo, which was always green unless it was covered in snow, no surprise there.  But I never could get used to the desert appearance of LA, not that LA isn't attractive in its own way.   I wanted seasons and so as soon as I could move out, boom!  I'm outta there.


----------



## MadMadCat

I am annoyed. There is no more Barney's store anywhere in the Dc area. I wanted to buy (online) an Isaia suit for Dh for Christmas but it needs alterations (buttons at the sleeves, hems). I can bring it back to ny in january but they won't be able to finish the alterations in time to bring it back with us, and i'd have to be shipped (for a fee). What a pain.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> Do Californians, that you know of, get taxed extra during the drought for the cost of schlepping water from heaven knows where?
> DM liked warm weather.  We came from Buffalo, which was always green unless it was covered in snow, no surprise there.  But I never could get used to the desert appearance of LA, not that LA isn't attractive in its own way.   I wanted seasons and so as soon as I could move out, boom!  I'm outta there.



Not only that Eagle. Tax is one thing and we need to pay extra for the water If it's used more than a given number of xyz gallons.  When I watch the Top Gear show it's so pleasant to watch the green landscape everywhere they go in England.  That's why I liked ppup's garden so much. It's super green compared with mine.


----------



## cremel

MadMadCat said:


> I am annoyed. There is no more Barney's store anywhere in the Dc area. I wanted to buy (online) an Isaia suit for Dh for Christmas but it needs alterations (buttons at the sleeves, hems). I can bring it back to ny in january but they won't be able to finish the alterations in time to bring it back with us, and i'd have to be shipped (for a fee). What a pain.



Sorry to hear that MMC. 

I have very limited knowledge about coats and suits. It's great to read all the discussions about coats and suits.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> I am planting succulent plants in my yard. In DC! They seem to be doing much better than others, especially grass, with the current dry weather. I just have to make sure that the soil drains, but other than that, the new climate seems to suit them very well.
> Scary.


That's amazing.   That's just incredible.   Are they really like cacti or are they plants with green long leaves that, for all I know, are probably storing water?   If a lizard or two shows up, be sure to take a pix.   You should send a pix  of succulent garden to weather.com   You are ahead of the curve.   Takes my breath away.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Not only that Eagle. Tax is one thing and we need to pay extra for the water If it's used more than a given number of xyz gallons.  When I watch the Top Gear show it's so pleasant to watch the green landscape everywhere they go in England.  That's why I liked ppup's garden so much. It's super green compared with mine.


I work in ag, following various industries, etc.   Lots of great ag in California!!!  That has to be suffering terribly.   I don't know how the farmers cope.  Just the stories in the Washington Post a year or so ago about families in the Central Valley undergoing such hardship from insufficient water access.   Terrible!


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> I work in ag, following various industries, etc.   Lots of great ag in California!!!  That has to be suffering terribly.   I don't know how the farmers cope.  Just the stories in the Washington Post a year or so ago about families in the Central Valley undergoing such hardship from insufficient water access.   Terrible!


oopsy.  I guess the message I posted here is kind of a bummer.   Sorry about that.  I'd re-post in the Chat thread but the problem is I want a hippopotamus for Christmas and I don't think they'd put up with that.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> I work in ag, following various industries, etc.   Lots of great ag in California!!!  That has to be suffering terribly.   I don't know how the farmers cope.  Just the stories in the Washington Post a year or so ago about families in the Central Valley undergoing such hardship from insufficient water access.   Terrible!



Do you know what the highest water use crops are per yield? I remember listening to a radio program a couple of years ago about almond farmers in California and how the water requirement was extremely high (something amazing like 1 gallon of water required per almond), but that it was such a profitable crop that it continues on unabated. Just think about all of that almond milk and almond flour products that are so popular now in addition to regular whole almonds.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> oopsy.  I guess the message I posted here is kind of a bummer.   Sorry about that.  I'd re-post in the Chat thread but the problem is I want a hippopotamus for Christmas and I don't think they'd put up with that.



Well as long as you want a hippopotamus *bag charm* no one will look askance. [emoji6]


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> That's amazing.   That's just incredible.   Are they really like cacti or are they plants with green long leaves that, for all I know, are probably storing water?   If a lizard or two shows up, be sure to take a pix.   You should send a pix  of succulent garden to weather.com   You are ahead of the curve.   Takes my breath away.



They are different varieties of sedum, which are low, ground covering plants. The idea is to use them instead of grass because they make a rich and soft "lawn" which (should) flower at different times of the year. I am saying "should" because they haven't yet (but i planted them at the end of the summer).

After planting them i watered them once, to stimulate the roots, and it was it. They are doing fine, as long as they have at least 4 hours of direct light/day. They are also spreading, that it is exactly what i want. I will report back in March [emoji1]

I have other plants as well, mostly planted by the previous owner, but they require constant assistance and watering. Not sure how long they'll last under my (lack of) care!

My neighbor insists in having a landscape designer decide what plants to put in his front yard and by the end of august they all look scorced, despite the irrigation system. He was telling me that in the past he was able to keep many different plants but nowadays everything dies.


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> Sorry to hear that MMC.
> 
> I have very limited knowledge about coats and suits. It's great to read all the discussions about coats and suits.



DH is a bit of a snob when it comes to clothes. When i met him he was allabout casual stuff bought in Banana Republic and Urban Outfitters (granted, we were students) and he would not know the difference between cloths, stitching etc.

I guess i spoiled him when i introduced him to the traditional suit manufacturing from Naples and Milan, and now he frowns over most of the clothes one can find in normal men's stores. He has to wear a suit every day, therefore i guess it makes sense that he wants them to be nice.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Well as long as you want a hippopotamus *bag charm* no one will look askance. [emoji6]


You're right!  I have a hippo H leather keychain on K but the cadena hippo I stuck on my scarf ring slid off one day as I was exiting the car and plop!   It was in the gutter.   Scarf didn't have enough body to support the weight of the cadena.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Do you know what the highest water use crops are per yield? I remember listening to a radio program a couple of years ago about almond farmers in California and how the water requirement was extremely high (something amazing like 1 gallon of water required per almond), but that it was such a profitable crop that it continues on unabated. Just think about all of that almond milk and almond flour products that are so popular now in addition to regular whole almonds.


I know.   Many are in a co-op, Blue Diamond, which makes these really good roasted almonds with a thin coating of dark chocolate.  Sun-Maid = raisins, Sunsweet = prunes, Sunkist = oranges, these are all farmer-owned co-ops.  I'm sure you recognize the other names.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> They are different varieties of sedum, which are low, ground covering plants. The idea is to use them instead of grass because they make a rich and soft "lawn" which (should) flower at different times of the year. I am saying "should" because they haven't yet (but i planted them at the end of the summer).
> 
> After planting them i watered them once, to stimulate the roots, and it was it. They are doing fine, as long as they have at least 4 hours of direct light/day. They are also spreading, that it is exactly what i want. I will report back in March [emoji1]
> 
> I have other plants as well, mostly planted by the previous owner, but they require constant assistance and watering. Not sure how long they'll last under my (lack of) care!
> 
> My neighbor insists in having a landscape designer decide what plants to put in his front yard and by the end of august they all look scorced, despite the irrigation system. He was telling me that in the past he was able to keep many different plants but nowadays everything dies.



That ground cover sounds great b/c it flowers.   Perhaps the Park Service should rip out the kudzu along highways like Rock Creek Parkway and replace it with your ground cover.    Kudzu was initially introduced as a ground cover.   You sound like a really talented gardener.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> DH is a bit of a snob when it comes to clothes. When i met him he was allabout casual stuff bought in Banana Republic and Urban Outfitters (granted, we were students) and he would not know the difference between cloths, stitching etc.
> 
> I guess i spoiled him when i introduced him to the traditional suit manufacturing from Naples and Milan, and now he frowns over most of the clothes one can find in normal men's stores. He has to wear a suit every day, therefore i guess it makes sense that he wants them to be nice.


Bespoke suits are really classy looking.   I can understand why he likes them.


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> That ground cover sounds great b/c it flowers.   Perhaps the Park Service should rip out the kudzu along highways like Rock Creek Parkway and replace it with your ground cover.    Kudzu was initially introduced as a ground cover.   You sound like a really talented gardener.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] far from being a talented gardener!! I have the "black thumb", anything i touch appears to die. The idea of the sedum came up because i am only good at growing weeds, therefore i googled "invasive hardy plants no water" or something like that. 

DH used to tell me he preferred giving me flowers rather than plants because "they are dead already" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].

I will report in a few months about the experiment of the sedum! I know it is used in arizona and nevada to cover areas subject to erosion on the sides of the highway. Of course, the ones i have resist to lower temperatures, but the family is the same.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cremel said:


> Believe it or not someone from my building at work wears shorts all year around. I always wondered how come his legs never got cold??





cremel said:


> Nice!!!! That's a complete set of collection!![emoji7][emoji7]





cremel said:


> BBC love love this!![emoji106][emoji106][emoji39][emoji39]



Thanks so much, cremel! I'll bet that shorts guy is originally from up north. It's a thing at DS2s school for the older boys (5th & 6th grade) to wear shorts for as long as possible. I thought I'd surely get a call when I dropped him off in shorts on Friday (30 degrees) and ALL the boys he went in with were wearing shorts! Like they think they're being tough by not giving up the shorts [emoji1] ya gotta pick your battles as a parent! (Plus if they're cold at recess they can go in to play.)


----------



## cremel

MadMadCat said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] far from being a talented gardener!! I have the "black thumb", anything i touch appears to die. The idea of the sedum came up because i am only good at growing weeds, therefore i googled "invasive hardy plants no water" or something like that.
> 
> DH used to tell me he preferred giving me flowers rather than plants because "they are dead already" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].
> 
> I will report in a few months about the experiment of the sedum! I know it is used in arizona and nevada to cover areas subject to erosion on the sides of the highway. Of course, the ones i have resist to lower temperatures, but the family is the same.



[emoji23][emoji23]sounds like me  - things from the garden just die in my hands


----------



## cremel

MadMadCat said:


> DH is a bit of a snob when it comes to clothes. When i met him he was allabout casual stuff bought in Banana Republic and Urban Outfitters (granted, we were students) and he would not know the difference between cloths, stitching etc.
> 
> I guess i spoiled him when i introduced him to the traditional suit manufacturing from Naples and Milan, and now he frowns over most of the clothes one can find in normal men's stores. He has to wear a suit every day, therefore i guess it makes sense that he wants them to be nice.



Then you get to see a handsome man everyday! Great eye candy. [emoji3]


----------



## cremel

BBC said:


> Thanks so much, cremel! I'll bet that shorts guy is originally from up north. It's a thing at DS2s school for the older boys (5th & 6th grade) to wear shorts for as long as possible. I thought I'd surely get a call when I dropped him off in shorts on Friday (30 degrees) and ALL the boys he went in with were wearing shorts! Like they think they're being tough by not giving up the shorts [emoji1] ya gotta pick your battles as a parent! (Plus if they're cold at recess they can go in to play.)



What's funny is that people don't remember his name any more. He is a very tall guy and pretty cute. He has been around for 10+ years. People now refer him as the "shorts guy" or "the sneaker guy" because he uses sneaker with ANY kind of clothes.[emoji3]quite a guy. I once had a meeting with him when he was wearing shorts from Hawaii. Those looked too funny and way too colorful compared with our black or grey blouses for the winter.  I was counting the flowers pedals on his shorts to see if they were indeed the flowers from Hawaii.  [emoji23]he was from Chicago if I remember right.


----------



## cremel

Sharing some photos of my little ones. My older one started preschool two months ago and he is now perfectly fine when I drop him off. No more tears. I took him to a French preschool the other day and he spent the whole time painting. And the baby brother has become a curious cat. He is interested in exploring anything including the bracelets on my friend's wrist. [emoji1]


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Sharing some photos of my little ones. My older one started preschool two months ago and he is now perfectly fine when I drop him off. No more tears. I took him to a French preschool the other day and he spent the whole time painting. And the baby brother has become a curious cat. He is interested in exploring anything including the bracelets on my friend's wrist. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546914
> View attachment 3546915


Beautiful children!


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> Beautiful children!



Thank you eagle![emoji8]


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> Sharing some photos of my little ones. My older one started preschool two months ago and he is now perfectly fine when I drop him off. No more tears. I took him to a French preschool the other day and he spent the whole time painting. And the baby brother has become a curious cat. He is interested in exploring anything including the bracelets on my friend's wrist. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546914
> View attachment 3546915



Such sweet boys! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> Such sweet boys! Thanks for sharing!



Thank you Nicole![emoji1]


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> You're right!  I have a hippo H leather keychain on K but the cadena hippo I stuck on my scarf ring slid off one day as I was exiting the car and plop!   It was in the gutter.   Scarf didn't have enough body to support the weight of the cadena.



Aw poor hippo! That hippo cadena is/was so cute.


----------



## nicole0612

Thanks everyone for all of the very interesting info about water use, gardening and farming. I learned some new things today.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Aw poor hippo! That hippo cadena is/was so cute.


Yes, I agree, for a hippo to wind up in the gutter is unfortunate.     They really belong in rivers.


----------



## tabbi001

cremel said:


> Sharing some photos of my little ones. My older one started preschool two months ago and he is now perfectly fine when I drop him off. No more tears. I took him to a French preschool the other day and he spent the whole time painting. And the baby brother has become a curious cat. He is interested in exploring anything including the bracelets on my friend's wrist. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546914
> View attachment 3546915


They look so adorable!!!


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> Thanks so much, cremel! I'll bet that shorts guy is originally from up north. It's a thing at DS2s school for the older boys (5th & 6th grade) to wear shorts for as long as possible. I thought I'd surely get a call when I dropped him off in shorts on Friday (30 degrees) and ALL the boys he went in with were wearing shorts! Like they think they're being tough by not giving up the shorts [emoji1] ya gotta pick your battles as a parent! (Plus if they're cold at recess they can go in to play.)


This continues into college. Men have weird legs, I guess.


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> Sharing some photos of my little ones. My older one started preschool two months ago and he is now perfectly fine when I drop him off. No more tears. I took him to a French preschool the other day and he spent the whole time painting. And the baby brother has become a curious cat. He is interested in exploring anything including the bracelets on my friend's wrist. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546914
> View attachment 3546915



These pics are so cute!
And these two boys look like they will turn into heart breakers! I like how they look engaged in these pictures, enjoying the challenge of learning. 
Beautiful children, Cremel! Congratulations!


----------



## MadMadCat

cremel said:


> Then you get to see a handsome man everyday! Great eye candy. [emoji3]



I fell in love with him when he was not smartly dressed but i do enjoy seeing him well dressed.
Plus, he understand MY obsession about timeless quality in classic clothes!


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> You're right!  I have a hippo H leather keychain on K but the cadena hippo I stuck on my scarf ring slid off one day as I was exiting the car and plop!   It was in the gutter.   Scarf didn't have enough body to support the weight of the cadena.



That is unfortunate for both you AND the hippo!


----------



## MadMadCat

momasaurus said:


> This continues into college. Men have weird legs, I guess.



It is the hair, maybe? [emoji23][emoji23]

I guess the "shorts competition" in school is a harmless outlet for all these hormons going nuts, that have them compete for the "steongest". Better than fist fighting!

At some point they should grow off that trend, though. Seeing an adult man wearing shorts every day in an office environment is just...juvenile? Inappropriate? 
Or maybe it is just me being old. [emoji1]


----------



## Cordeliere

MadMadCat said:


> I am planting succulent plants in my yard. In DC! They seem to be doing much better than others, especially grass, with the current dry weather. I just have to make sure that the soil drains, but other than that, the new climate seems to suit them very well.
> Scary.



Will your succulents be exposed to freezing weather?  I ask because the definition of a succulent is a plant in which the stems store water.  That is why they tolerate drought well, but I think the water in the stems would not tolerate freezing.  

I lived in San Diego for 17 years.  I am not a fan of grass so we had all kinds of succulents including sedum.  I love the look, especially the texture of sedum.  We mainly had something called ice plant.  It is a very tender plant in which the 2-3" stems are soft and almost juicy.  In march ice plant turns into a carpet of flowers, most commonly lavender or orange.   The freeway overpasses are typically planted with ice plant in so cal so it is truly beautiful there in the spring.  One of my MIL's friends from Chicago described so cal as a place where every weed has a flower.   

I personally did not find succulents to be as low maintenance as billed to be.  It doesn't need much water, but keeping it weeded was a pain.   Bermuda grass would infiltrate and it was hard to kill without killing the succulents.  Lots of hand weeding.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cremel said:


> Sharing some photos of my little ones. My older one started preschool two months ago and he is now perfectly fine when I drop him off. No more tears. I took him to a French preschool the other day and he spent the whole time painting. And the baby brother has become a curious cat. He is interested in exploring anything including the bracelets on my friend's wrist. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546914
> View attachment 3546915





MadMadCat said:


> It is the hair, maybe? [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> I guess the "shorts competition" in school is a harmless outlet for all these hormons going nuts, that have them compete for the "steongest". Better than fist fighting!
> 
> At some point they should grow off that trend, though. Seeing an adult man wearing shorts every day in an office environment is just...juvenile? Inappropriate?
> Or maybe it is just me being old. [emoji1]



Oh your boys are so adorable, cremel! I remember when mine were that little. Just yesterday DS1 officially became taller than me and he wears a 10 1/2 shoe. 

I agree MMC that shorts are not appropriate for an adult at work. At school it's fine, and DS1 gets so much attention I give DS2 some leeway with such things.


----------



## EmileH

Cremel your little ones are adorable


----------



## EmileH

I see kids in shorts freezing at the bus stop all the time. As well as college girls in sandals and parkas in the snow. They look ridiculous. Someday they will learn that it's not worth freezing to be cool. One of life's lessons I suppose. [emoji849]


----------



## MadMadCat

Cordeliere said:


> Will your succulents be exposed to freezing weather?  I ask because the definition of a succulent is a plant in which the stems store water.  That is why they tolerate drought well, but I think the water in the stems would not tolerate freezing.
> 
> I lived in San Diego for 17 years.  I am not a fan of grass so we had all kinds of succulents including sedum.  I love the look, especially the texture of sedum.  We mainly had something called ice plant.  It is a very tender plant in which the 2-3" stems are soft and almost juicy.  In march ice plant turns into a carpet of flowers, most commonly lavender or orange.   The freeway overpasses are typically planted with ice plant in so cal so it is truly beautiful there in the spring.  One of my MIL's friends from Chicago described so cal as a place where every weed has a flower.
> 
> I personally did not find succulents to be as low maintenance as billed to be.  It doesn't need much water, but keeping it weeded was a pain.   Bermuda grass would infiltrate and it was hard to kill without killing the succulents.  Lots of hand weeding.



They are supposed to be hardy until zone 5b, which includes well below freezing temperatures. I don't know for how long they'd be able to tolerate freezing, but in DC these really cold spells last a couple of weeks and they're usually very dry. Since I planted them at the end of the past summer, I can only hope for the best and see how it goes!
I also planted a few ice plants, to see how they'd be doing, but two of them were dag out of the ground by some critter  I only have two left, which are spreading a bit in the lawn. They should have some lovely yellow flowers (so I'm told). 

I haven't experienced issues with weeds so far. I guess it depends a lot on how "perfect" one wants the lawn to be. Since I'm a "plant killer" my bar is set very low! As long as something green, not itchy, not smelly and relatively pleasant looking is alive, I'm ok with it! DH and I aren't plant experts and in a couple of occasions we looked at some of the plants growing in our garden and wondered if they were weeds or not!  DH point of view is that "if it is not too ugly, it is probably a plant".


----------



## MadMadCat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I see kids in shorts freezing at the bus stop all the time. As well as college girls in sandals and parkas in the snow. They look ridiculous. Someday they will learn that it's not worth freezing to be cool. One of life's lessons I suppose. [emoji849]



I think when they lose a toe to frost bites, they'll learn the lesson


----------



## cremel

Thank you so much ladies for your kind words!! I want to specially thank one lady in this cafe who reminded me of internet security and the danger of sharing photos. I highly appreciate that and will always remember that from now on.  [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## gracekelly

MadMadCat said:


> I think when they lose a toe to frost bites, they'll learn the lesson


A few years ago, DH and I were up at Berkeley for a Cal/UCLA football game,  It was freezing!  I saw girls going around campus in parkas and flip flops!  DH wrote it off to the eccentricities of smart kids.  I just thought they were stupid.


----------



## MadMadCat

gracekelly said:


> A few years ago, DH and I were up at Berkeley for a Cal/UCLA football game,  It was freezing!  I saw girls going around campus in parkas and flip flops!  DH wrote it off to the eccentricities of smart kids.  I just thought they were stupid.



I agree with you


----------



## Mindi B

I guess I really don't think that boys in shorts and girls in parkas and flip-flops are "stupid."  They are _young_.  It's fun to worry more about looking trendy than about getting frostbite, and if these kids are still in that phase, more power to them.  There will be more than enough time to don practical trousers and warm footwear in years to come.
Cold but _cool_, you know?   I can get behind that, even if I can't necessarily embody it.
JMO.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> I guess I really don't think that boys in shorts and girls in parkas and flip-flops are "stupid."  They are _young_.  It's fun to worry more about looking trendy than about getting frostbite, and if these kids are still in that phase, more power to them.  There will be more than enough time to don practical trousers and warm footwear in years to come.
> Cold but _cool_, you know?   I can get behind that, even if I can't necessarily embody it.
> JMO.


----------



## Mindi B

Young, you know?


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

etoupebirkin said:


> The Ethiopian Opal strand was $700K. So far out of my price range as to be laughable.
> In my mind Tanzanite will never be a replacement Sapphire due to it's fragility. I would never have a Tanzanite ring. I have a mid range blue-lavender blue hue ring that can be confused with Tanzanite, but it is not Tanzanite.
> 
> This is one of the most spectacular pieces I own. It is a Sapphire, though it's been heat treated. The stone is so spectacular, I did not care. The ring is made by one of the most talented designers-bench jewelers in the US.
> View attachment 3538888
> View attachment 3538889


All I can say is WOW!  Is it a Ceylonese sapphire?


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hermes needs more shoulder bags and in a variety of sizes. I know the Constance is popular but I can't get past the H.


I love the Constance too.  i have gotten used to the H.


----------



## lanit

gracekelly said:


>


Go, you crack me up dear. This is soooo hysterical.but I shouldn't laugh since I strongly suspect DD might possibly wear her Havanas at times in cold weather philly.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> They are supposed to be hardy until zone 5b, which includes well below freezing temperatures. I don't know for how long they'd be able to tolerate freezing, but in DC these really cold spells last a couple of weeks and they're usually very dry. Since I planted them at the end of the past summer, I can only hope for the best and see how it goes!
> I also planted a few ice plants, to see how they'd be doing, but two of them were dag out of the ground by some critter  I only have two left, which are spreading a bit in the lawn. They should have some lovely yellow flowers (so I'm told).
> 
> I haven't experienced issues with weeds so far. I guess it depends a lot on how "perfect" one wants the lawn to be. Since I'm a "plant killer" my bar is set very low! As long as something green, not itchy, not smelly and relatively pleasant looking is alive, I'm ok with it! DH and I aren't plant experts and in a couple of occasions we looked at some of the plants growing in our garden and wondered if they were weeds or not!  DH point of view is that "if it is not too ugly, it is probably a plant".


A field full of dandelions blooming is a cheery sight to pass to on the road.


----------



## MSO13

gracekelly said:


>




This says "on set working and my shoes hurt so I put these on for a while" 

But hey Mindi, I wear furry mules in late Fall and I'm perfectly comfy. If I could have found the right furry "birkenstocks" I'd probably be wearing them today with knee socks.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Keren16 said:


> I have terrible posture!!  Sometimes I have to correct myself to stand up straight!  Honest





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Interesting. Thank you. Then it's not at all worth redoing my MIL's store even for sentimental value.


Have you considered vest? It would be less expensive to make since it doesn't have sleeves.  Choose a classic style and you will be able to wear it forever. You could wear it with anything---jeans to tuxedo cigarette slacks with a cashmere sweater.


----------



## EmileH

Hermes24Fbg said:


> Have you considered vest? It would be less expensive to make since it doesn't have sleeves.  Choose a classic style and you will be able to wear it forever. You could wear it with anything---jeans to tuxedo cigarette slacks with a cashmere sweater.



Great idea. I need to get over my inertia and take it in.

Re kids' crazy habits: Thank goodness I don't have kids. I think I would just shake my head, let them get frostbite and consider it a lesson learned. I'd probably be under investigation for child abuse.


----------



## EmileH

Regarding our discussion of bags other than B/k: I did a bit of bag research this weekend when I was at my store.

I was finally able to see the larger size of the cherche midi. To my surprise I think it is large enough to work for me. [emoji15] I'm delighted. Something about the shape and versatility of the strap make it just right. They didn't have a leather or color that interested me which is good because I'm trying to be frugal for a bit. But good to know for the future.  I was also able to look at a halzan which I think would work for me better than an Evelyn. So I have some possibilities for the future. Not now. I didn't make any purchases. DH will be proud [emoji56]


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hermes24Fbg said:


> All I can say is WOW!  Is it a Ceylonese sapphire?


Yes, it's a Ceylon sapphire.

Regarding kids and clothes. My son still wears shorts when it's cold--and he's 25. DD is somewhat more sensible, but she still loves her flip flops.

When DD was 18 months old she head butted me over warm clothes. Picture this: Getting to the daycare center in the nick of time before closing. It's 20 degrees outside. There's 6 inches of snow. DS gets his coat on. DD absolutely refuses. I let her go outside and she plays in the snow. No coat on. I figured the frigid temps would tempt her into her coat. I was wrong. I'm at the end of my rope, I force her into her coat and get her into her car seat. She head butts me, HARD. At that point in time I seriously wondered if I would live through her teens.


----------



## EmileH

etoupebirkin said:


> Yes, it's a Ceylon sapphire.
> 
> Regarding kids and clothes. My son still wears shorts when it's cold--and he's 25. DD is somewhat more sensible, but she still loves her flip flops.
> 
> When DD was 18 months old she head butted me over warm clothes. Picture this: Getting to the daycare center in the nick of time before closing. It's 20 degrees outside. There's 6 inches of snow. DS gets his coat on. DD absolutely refuses. I let her go outside and she plays in the snow. No coat on. I figured the frigid temps would tempt her into her coat. I was wrong. I'm at the end of my rope, I force her into her coat and get her into her car seat. She head butts me, HARD. At that point in time I seriously wondered if I would live through her teens.



Oh my. [emoji23]


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> This continues into college. Men have weird legs, I guess.


Bony knees.   stringy muscles.  Hopeless.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi B said:


> I guess I really don't think that boys in shorts and girls in parkas and flip-flops are "stupid."  They are _young_.  It's fun to worry more about looking trendy than about getting frostbite, and if these kids are still in that phase, more power to them.  There will be more than enough time to don practical trousers and warm footwear in years to come.
> Cold but _cool_, you know?   I can get behind that, even if I can't necessarily embody it.
> JMO.



Agree.  In college, it's pjs or shorts.  Just a short trip between buildings.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Thank you so much ladies for your kind words!! I want to specially thank one lady in this cafe who reminded me of internet security and the danger of sharing photos. I highly appreciate that and will always remember that from now on.  [emoji8][emoji8]


People delete stuff.


----------



## cremel

I dropped by H store today after an errand. I got hooked with these but have not made the purchase yet. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





There is another color for the flower design :



Any suggestions?


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> I dropped by H store today after an errand. I got hooked with these but have not made the purchase yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547785
> View attachment 3547786
> 
> 
> There is another color for the flower design :
> View attachment 3547788
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



I have the large silk with the horses and I wear it quite often. I tried the new cavalcadour fleuri shawl the other day. I was looking forward to seeing that one. Honest opinion: it's too dull. There is a lot more coming. I would wait to see more before buying. I hope it's ok if I'm honest here.


----------



## prepster

MadMadCat said:


> LOL! Yes, there is that risk with long dusters!
> I have a large glass door at the end of a long corridor in my department. When I walk fast in its direction, and I see my reflection in it,  I often think I look like Batman going toward the next adventure  I try to limit that look by keeping dusters closed with flat magnets.This specific MaxMara coat is in thick alpaca, very warm and cuddly, so it does not fly around, at least!
> 
> On the other hand, when I was just 18 I had a custom made cape made of thick black wool, floor length. It was a full 360 degrees cape, with ornate silver fasteners. Think about Dracula, or Zorro, in a cold climate . It was quite eccentric, and certainly didn't help me making friends.
> 
> BTW, has anyone noticed that in the fashion pictures, especially in bloggers, IG etc, nobody seems to close the coats anymore? Everybody keeps the coats unbuttoned, or at most they hold it closed. Is it because of global warming?



Sorry if the pic ends up in a weird place, they must be having a glitch.  I have searched for this coat for years!  Even went on a pilgrimage to Italy.  I can't find the peaked lapels.  This is the one that got away...


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have the large silk with the horses and I wear it quite often. I tried the new cavalcadour fleuri shawl the other day. I was looking forward to seeing that one. Honest opinion: it's too dull. There is a lot more coming. I would wait to see more before buying. I hope it's ok if I'm honest here.



Thank you Ppup for your frank suggestions. [emoji8][emoji8]I debated for a bit and I didn't make a purchase.  I believe more shipments will come around Christmas. I get to be off for the entire week right after Christmas so I will make another trip. The horse one does look interesting. I like the color combo of red black and white. I appreciate your honesty. [emoji106]


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Thank you Ppup for your frank suggestions. [emoji8][emoji8]I debated for a bit and I didn't make a purchase.  I believe more shipments will come around Christmas. I get to be off for the entire week right after Christmas so I will make another trip. The horse one does look interesting. I like the color combo of red black and white. I appreciate your honesty. [emoji106]



Have you checked out the spring scarves thread? Then you can plan ahead for what looks interesting. Of course don't let me sway your opinion. I have definitely fallen for shawls that others don't care for. These things are so individual.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> View attachment 3547798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if the pic ends up in a weird place, they must be having a glitch.  I have searched for this coat for years!  Even went on a pilgrimage to Italy.  I can't find the peaked lapels.  This is the one that got away...



They definitely have this styles in the stores now.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They definitely have this styles in the stores now.



Lol!  That's what I keep hearing, and then I run to look and even the SAs say, "Oh yes, we have that" but it turns out that it doesn't have the peaked lapels.  And then they look at me like I'm insane.   The ones I've seen though are very, very similar. It seems this coat comes and goes like a phantom.  I'd love to get a model number.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Have you checked out the spring scarves thread? Then you can plan ahead for what looks interesting. Of course don't let me sway your opinion. I have definitely fallen for shawls that others don't care for. These things are so individual.



Need to add that thread to my watch list. [emoji1]I am still reading the 2016 Fall scarves thread.


----------



## Newton5817

prepster said:


> Lol!  That's what I keep hearing, and then I run to look and even the SAs say, "Oh yes, we have that" but it turns out that it doesn't have the peaked lapels.  And then they look at me like I'm insane.   The ones I've seen though are very, very similar. It seems this coat comes and goes like a phantom.  I'd love to get a model number.


Send an email to Max Mara with this photo using the feature on the US website.  If it exists, they will find it for you.  I have found MM corporate to be very responsive.  It is a great brand.


----------



## momasaurus

Hermes24Fbg said:


> Have you considered vest? It would be less expensive to make since it doesn't have sleeves.  Choose a classic style and you will be able to wear it forever. You could wear it with anything---jeans to tuxedo cigarette slacks with a cashmere sweater.


This is a great idea.....
Also I have a leather coat with sleeves that are a tiny bit too short (was trying to convince myself they are "bracelet sleeves" LOL).  If you saw me yesterday I was wearing it. Would it be weird to add mink cuffs and a collar to this? (Googleimages is not providing anything inspiring...)


----------



## prepster

Newton5817 said:


> Send an email to Max Mara with this photo using the feature on the US website.  If it exists, they will find it for you.  I have found MM corporate to be very responsive.  It is a great brand.



You are brilliant!  I'll do that right now!  Except I'm sure I'll get into all kinds of trouble at the website.


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> This is a great idea.....
> Also I have a leather coat with sleeves that are a tiny bit too short (was trying to convince myself they are "bracelet sleeves" LOL).  If you saw me yesterday I was wearing it. Would it be weird to add mink cuffs and a collar to this? (Googleimages is not providing anything inspiring...)



It would be easy to actually shorten the sleeves to bracelet length since they are already a smidge short.  Then treat yourself to a smashing pair of gloves.  Personally I'm not a fan of leather and fur together, but just my preference.


----------



## EmileH

Newton5817 said:


> Send an email to Max Mara with this photo using the feature on the US website.  If it exists, they will find it for you.  I have found MM corporate to be very responsive.  It is a great brand.



Really? I have actually found this company and their stores- at least in the US- to be one of the most miserable to deal with. I love their coats. But their sales practices are high pressure and if you don't feed their wallets to the extent they want they aren't very nice. I also had a huge debacle with them butchering alterations on my coat and I still think they outright lied to me and said that the extra fabric was left in my coat when it wasn't. Sorry to be so negative but I wore my coat yesterday and it's a terrible feeling knowing that I was lied to. I'm saving future purchases for Europe. They were nicer there, the coats are half the price and they can handle alterations. And corporate was of no help fixing my issue.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

momasaurus said:


> This is a great idea.....
> Also I have a leather coat with sleeves that are a tiny bit too short (was trying to convince myself they are "bracelet sleeves" LOL).  If you saw me yesterday I was wearing it. Would it be weird to add mink cuffs and a collar to this? (Googleimages is not providing anything inspiring...)


What color is the leather? Do you like the coat so much, is it valuable enough and in good enough condition to warrant a bigger investment in it for the cost of fur cuffs and a collar that you may end up not liking much?


----------



## EmileH

Cremel, I am wearing the couvetures at tenues today. I love it because it has the neutrals that I like plus a bit of rouge h which is difficult to find in scarves these days. But I think people have mixed feelings about it. It bothers my DH that the horses end up facing in two different directions no matter how you fold it. That doesn't bother me. I love it but I do wish it was the heavier silk rather than the summer silk. I hope this helps with your decision on this scarf.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Have you checked out the spring scarves thread? Then you can plan ahead for what looks interesting. Of course don't let me sway your opinion. I have definitely fallen for shawls that others don't care for. These things are so individual.



I've been enjoying that thread. I am finding that the scarves I'm drawn to visually - bright colours, large intricate patterns, some military, or theme, don't suit me, while something I would dismiss as repetitive, small, uniform pattern, or not a theme I like, look really amazing when worn by my face. E.g. I saw the 140 Cheval Phoenix
The one on the right here:
http://france.hermes.com/femme.html






And the phoenix side which is what I was initially drawn to, looked very nice, but the dark red/navy with gold (?) horseshoes looked *amazing* by my face. I was shocked and not expecting that. I don't know if I should be disappointed or happy to discover what works.

I've been printing out scarves and bias folding them to see what I like/dislike and have been able to rule out a few that don't work that way, and discover a few surprises that look magical when tied, even if I don't like the design.

Anyone else have this dilemma where the ones that suit you are not ones you'd pick for their flat looks?


----------



## lanit

cremel said:


> I dropped by H store today after an errand. I got hooked with these but have not made the purchase yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547785
> View attachment 3547786
> 
> 
> There is another color for the flower design :
> View attachment 3547788
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?


I have the couvertures in pale blue with fuschia border. Love it. I even use it as a silk throw over a white chair in bedroom in the summer. It's a bold colorful graphic shawl and a modern classic.

Pbp, your couvertures looks great on you today!


----------



## EmileH

lanit said:


> I have the couvertures in pale blue with fuschia border. Love it. I even use it as a silk throw over a white chair in bedroom in the summer. It's a bold colorful graphic shawl and a modern classic.
> 
> Pbp, your couvertures looks great on you today!



Thank you Lanit! I love the design but I tried to give an unbiased review. [emoji23]


----------



## Notorious Pink

lulilu said:


> Agree.  In college, it's pjs or shorts.  Just a short trip between buildings.



This is DS1s argument all the time for not wearing a coat....its a short trip from wherever we parked to the studio. Then he complains that's he's cold and takes my gloves. Every. Time.



etoupebirkin said:


> When DD was 18 months old she head butted me over warm clothes...I seriously wondered if I would live through her teens.



This was my friend's DD. She would always be late to nursery school. The DD would insist on a sundress or bathing suit in the middle of the winter. So glad I did not have that problem!



MrsOwen3 said:


> This says "on set working and my shoes hurt so I put these on for a while"



It did make me LOL too. Actually she could be in whatever they're shooting and on a break. They'll throw a coat over you so you don't freeze between takes.



cremel said:


> Thank you so much ladies for your kind words!! I want to specially thank one lady in this cafe who reminded me of internet security and the danger of sharing photos. I highly appreciate that and will always remember that from now on.  [emoji8][emoji8]



cremel, you have to be super-careful. There are so many creeps out there, you have no idea. I belong to an informal group of moms with professional children and half the time I can't even look at the bad-guy IGs the moms post. (The problem with being public or private is that you can actually get work [or passed over] based on social media presence, so it's a choice we made together, and he's cautious in general and just very aware.)


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> View attachment 3547798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if the pic ends up in a weird place, they must be having a glitch.  I have searched for this coat for years!  Even went on a pilgrimage to Italy.  I can't find the peaked lapels.  This is the one that got away...



Great coat.

FYI  The picture goes in at the spot where the cursor is.  I find that when pics goes in at a spot I am not expecting, it is because the cursor is not where I thought it was.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cremel, I am wearing the couvetures at tenues today. I love it because it has the neutrals that I like plus a bit of rouge h which is difficult to find in scarves these days. But I think people have mixed feelings about it. It bothers my DH that the horses end up facing in two different directions no matter how you fold it. That doesn't bother me. I love it but I do wish it was the heavier silk rather than the summer silk. I hope this helps with your decision on this scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548063



I see your new bag.  Nice to see it in action.  Wow is it a beauty.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cremel, I am wearing the couvetures at tenues today. I love it because it has the neutrals that I like plus a bit of rouge h which is difficult to find in scarves these days. But I think people have mixed feelings about it. It bothers my DH that the horses end up facing in two different directions no matter how you fold it. That doesn't bother me. I love it but I do wish it was the heavier silk rather than the summer silk. I hope this helps with your decision on this scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548063


It's not as bad as my test of the Timbalier, where the horses ass was right by my face.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> I see your new bag.  Nice to see it in action.  Wow is it a beauty.



Thank you! 



Genie27 said:


> It's not as bad as my test of the Timbalier, where the horses ass was right by my face.



That one is very funny.


----------



## momasaurus

Hermes24Fbg said:


> What color is the leather? Do you like the coat so much, is it valuable enough and in good enough condition to warrant a bigger investment in it for the cost of fur cuffs and a collar that you may end up not liking much?



It's black and you're right: I need to think a lot more about this! Thank you. [emoji8]


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> Agree.  In college, it's pjs or shorts.  Just a short trip between buildings.


 PJ's or shorts!  Yikes.  I went to school in a climate that was pretty cold and with snow and I don't think I ever saw tht


prepster said:


> View attachment 3547798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if the pic ends up in a weird place, they must be having a glitch.  I have searched for this coat for years!  Even went on a pilgrimage to Italy.  I can't find the peaked lapels.  This is the one that got away...


Hey this is the coat i wore in high school and into college.  Have no idea what happened to it,


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cremel, I am wearing the couvetures at tenues today. I love it because it has the neutrals that I like plus a bit of rouge h which is difficult to find in scarves these days. But I think people have mixed feelings about it. It bothers my DH that the horses end up facing in two different directions no matter how you fold it. That doesn't bother me. I love it but I do wish it was the heavier silk rather than the summer silk. I hope this helps with your decision on this scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548063


Looks great!  Pretty funny about the DH's complaint.


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> This is a great idea.....
> Also I have a leather coat with sleeves that are a tiny bit too short (was trying to convince myself they are "bracelet sleeves" LOL).  If you saw me yesterday I was wearing it. Would it be weird to add mink cuffs and a collar to this? (Googleimages is not providing anything inspiring...)


Hi, Moma,  I made a wool plaid suit using a pattern which I know from experience gives me long cuffed sleeves.  I chopped off some of the lower part of the sleeve, sewed the thing up, and it didn't look right, looked kinda short.   I then got some ultrasuede and made the cuffs which came with the pattern.  They are longish fold-back cuffs and they solved the problem of too short sleeves.  Now I am thinking about making a blouse which matches the cuffs . . .  Bottom line:  i think the mink cuffs idea is good, if you have a tailor make them, perhaps they can be made detachable for those warm early spring days.   You might make a set of cuffs that are in a sporty suede for an alternative look.


----------



## prepster

lanit said:


> I have the couvertures in pale blue with fuschia border. Love it. I even use it as a silk throw over a white chair in bedroom in the summer. It's a bold colorful graphic shawl and a modern classic.
> 
> Pbp, your couvertures looks great on you today!



Great idea!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

eagle1002us said:


> Hi, Moma,  I made a wool plaid suit using a pattern which I know from experience gives me long cuffed sleeves.  I chopped off some of the lower part of the sleeve, sewed the thing up, and it didn't look right, looked kinda short.   I then got some ultrasuede and made the cuffs which came with the pattern.  They are longish fold-back cuffs and they solved the problem of too short sleeves.  Now I am thinking about making a blouse which matches the cuffs . . .  Bottom line:  i think the mink cuffs idea is good, if you have a tailor make them, perhaps they can be made detachable for those warm early spring days.   You might make a set of cuffs that are in a sporty suede for an alternative look.


Good idea about the detachable fur cuffs: you can take them off and avoid the high cost of fur/leather cleaning the whole outfit.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have the large silk with the horses and I wear it quite often. I tried the new cavalcadour fleuri shawl the other day. I was looking forward to seeing that one. Honest opinion: it's too dull. There is a lot more coming. I would wait to see more before buying. I hope it's ok if I'm honest here.



Is that not the beauty of this cafe where we can be honest without our cafe friends being offended or hurt because they know we are not being "mean" when we say it?
I feel that this thread is very special because of the lovely ladies here and the "friendship" we can share over the miles.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cremel, I am wearing the couvetures at tenues today. I love it because it has the neutrals that I like plus a bit of rouge h which is difficult to find in scarves these days. But I think people have mixed feelings about it. It bothers my DH that the horses end up facing in two different directions no matter how you fold it. That doesn't bother me. I love it but I do wish it was the heavier silk rather than the summer silk. I hope this helps with your decision on this scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548063



PBP, this looks beautiful on you. Couvertures is one of my favorite designs. It does irk my OCD a little, but then I just get a bit more creative with my folding!


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 3544825
> 
> This HS is Promenade au Faubourg from a couple of years ago.  Not as good a combo as the others but it set me off on my quest to get some HS that worked better.
> Thank you Mrs Owen3!



Please tell us the story of this kelly.  What a great blue.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> I've been enjoying that thread. I am finding that the scarves I'm drawn to visually - bright colours, large intricate patterns, some military, or theme, don't suit me, while something I would dismiss as repetitive, small, uniform pattern, or not a theme I like, look really amazing when worn by my face. E.g. I saw the 140 Cheval Phoenix
> The one on the right here:
> http://france.hermes.com/femme.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the phoenix side which is what I was initially drawn to, looked very nice, but the dark red/navy with gold (?) horseshoes looked *amazing* by my face. I was shocked and not expecting that. I don't know if I should be disappointed or happy to discover what works.
> 
> I've been printing out scarves and bias folding them to see what I like/dislike and have been able to rule out a few that don't work that way, and discover a few surprises that look magical when tied, even if I don't like the design.
> 
> Anyone else have this dilemma where the ones that suit you are not ones you'd pick for their flat looks?



This exact thing happened to me with the Cheval Phoenix design. I was attracted to the more colorful and interesting parts but it was the horseshoe part actually looked amazing by the face when worn!


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> Please tell us the story of this kelly.  What a great blue.



Eagle, I would love to hear about your bag also.


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> This exact thing happened to me with the Cheval Phoenix design. I was attracted to the more colorful and interesting parts but it was the horseshoe part actually looked amazing by the face when worn!



Those horseshoes are magic! 
I wonder if it has something to do with scale. I'm 5'0 so larger patterns may overwhelm, while a small, neat motif is better able to pull a look together. But this means I can't trust my eye regarding what works on me. I need to play around some more with the scarves I own, as they were selected because I was drawn to the colour and pattern.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Those horseshoes are magic!
> I wonder if it has something to do with scale. I'm 5'0 so larger patterns may overwhelm, while a small, neat motif is better able to pull a look together. But this means I can't trust my eye regarding what works on me. I need to play around some more with the scarves I own, as they were selected because I was drawn to the colour and pattern.



You might be right! I am only 5'4", and it does make sense that smaller patterns are easier to pull off for us. I love scarves with contrast borders having small/simple patterns and something more eye-catching in the middle. Even if the middle design doesn't work as well for me when worn, I still love to unfold a scarf and see something really special and interesting. That is the best of both worlds.


----------



## prepster

gracekelly said:


> PJ's or shorts!  Yikes.  I went to school in a climate that was pretty cold and with snow and I don't think I ever saw tht
> 
> Hey this is the coat i wore in high school and into college.  Have no idea what happened to it,



It may very well have been the exact coat you wore!  Just got a note from MM customer service.  They said it is an older version of the famous 101801 coat.  Now it has raglan sleeves and different lapels.


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> It may very well have been the exact coat you wore!  Just got a note from MM customer service.  They said it is an older version of the famous 101801 coat.  Now it has raglan sleeves and different lapels.



I bought my coat at Bergdorf Goodman and that was a million years ago.  Back then,  I recall my mother calling it a "boy coat"  All I remember was that for some reason, I wanted a camel's hair coat and that was about it.  Wish I still had it.  The closest I have come to it is a double breasted camel's hair blazer purchased at Saks several years ago.  I think the coat and blazer mirror the Michael Kors aesthetic of his designer line,  preppy and elegant.   It certainly withstands the test of time.


----------



## prepster

gracekelly said:


> I bought my coat at Bergdorf Goodman and that was a million years ago.  Back then,  I recall my mother calling it a "boy coat"  All I remember was that for some reason, I wanted a camel's hair coat and that was about it.  Wish I still had it.  The closest I have come to it is a double breasted camel's hair blazer purchased at Saks several years ago.  I think the coat and blazer mirror the Michael Kors aesthetic of his designer line,  preppy and elegant.   It certainly withstands the test of time.



I am sure the newest version is easier to fit and maybe more comfortable with the raglan sleeves.  And probably cheaper to make with the notched lapels vs. the peaked lapels, but I like your version (the pictured one) better.  Lol!  Your mom makes me laugh.  Sounds like something mine would say.  It does look like a man's coat though.  I think it used to be called a polo coat.  I'll find it one of these days.  The search continues...


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> This is a great idea.....
> Also I have a leather coat with sleeves that are a tiny bit too short (was trying to convince myself they are "bracelet sleeves" LOL).  If you saw me yesterday I was wearing it. Would it be weird to add mink cuffs and a collar to this? (Googleimages is not providing anything inspiring...)


IMHO, look at faux fur.  The faux furs are pretty darn nice these days if you go to a good fabric store.    You can get swatches from Mood Fabrics (the company the student designers get fabric from on the Project Runway show) for a buck apiece.   I'm not sure I'd go for a contrast color to black.  If you live in NYC, of course, go to the garment district which has several really nice fabric stores.   I got a faux fur coat from Neiman Marcus for around $500 20 years ago (at that price it exceeded the price of a HS at that time!) and in the last several years I saw the same faux fur at the "better" fabric store in town.  The fur was made in Belgium.   Plus, if you find you like the idea of cuffs in a furry fabric, once you've tried out the faux version, then spring for a real fur option.   
It was a good idea to look for suggestions from Google.   I am trying to wrap my head around fur (or faux fur) for a leather coat, and I'm not envisioning it.   If it was a heavy brocade jacket I could see it because both the fur and the brocade would be considered dressy.  You could always just bop into a fabric store and check out the options in a mirror.   That might tell you more than anything.   But then again with a sporty fur combining leather might be just the thing!   
Longish gloves might be the easiest way to go.   I got a beautiful pair of really long gloves for an elbow-sleeve jacket and lost one in the parking lot of Pentagon City.   Rats.   I really needed some yarn strung from glove to glove thru the back of the jacket, just like a little kid.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I bought my coat at Bergdorf Goodman and that was a million years ago.  Back then,  I recall my mother calling it a "boy coat"  All I remember was that for some reason, I wanted a camel's hair coat and that was about it.  Wish I still had it.  The closest I have come to it is a double breasted camel's hair blazer purchased at Saks several years ago.  I think the coat and blazer mirror the Michael Kors aesthetic of his designer line,  preppy and elegant.   It certainly withstands the test of time.


Camel hair coats used to be regularly shown as a staple of fall. Ralph Lauren's another designer with that aesthetic.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Please tell us the story of this kelly.  What a great blue.


Why, thank you for asking, Cordeliere!  I first saw the bag in the case at H at Tysons when the Prussian Bleu color came out initially.   I said something to SA that I was interested and she said the bag was promised to someone else.  A year later, another PR K showed up in the case (am assuming it wasn't the same one) and that year I got it.    In the store fluorescent lights the color shows as more teal than it is in daylight, which is a blue with a slight undertone of green.   But I got used to the blue color and now I like it a lot, in part thanks to the compliments prussian bleu has gotten from tpfers (and my bag in particular, many thanks, guys).  Tpfers know their colors!   Plus I have a hat, coat, and leather jacket in basically that shade, plus some harmonizing HS.   

I missed my opportunity to get teal shoes this year.  That ship has sailed, evidently, and now navy is coming in.   Pretty soon winter navy will be back and that'll be the end of teal for a while.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Eagle, I would love to hear about your bag also.


Thank you, Nicole!


----------



## eagle1002us

A funny update on the case of the musty-smelling tights I ordered from the manufacturer this fall, and sadly, returned.  I didn't get a new supply of non-musty tights even tho that was what the Cust Svc rep promised me.  I got a refund like in a second.   
I decided I couldn't live without some muted purple tights even if they were musty and even tho the odor lingered thru machine washings, etc.   Went to order them then discovered that all colors other than black had been removed.  Formerly, about a month ago, there were a number of colors besides black.   Hmm.  I find it hard to believe there was a run (sorry for pun) on colored tights.   It's only mid-December and there still should be other colors.  
Looked up other sites that carry this brand.   Back in 2013 someone reported that the tights they got smelled of mildew and thought it was gross.  There were 1 or 2 other complaints.   I had ordered a couple of black a month ago which of course went back with the rest of them.  
There was a web entry about yoga pants and similar poly-based sports clothes that wick sweat having odors that are hard to get rid of.   How true is that?  I think the tights were simply "marinated" in the dampness or humidity of some storage warehouse-attic along with copies of the NY Times from, say, the 1940s.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Why, thank you for asking, Cordeliere!  I first saw the bag in the case at H at Tysons when the Prussian Bleu color came out initially.   I said something to SA that I was interested and she said the bag was promised to someone else.  A year later, another PR K showed up in the case (am assuming it wasn't the same one) and that year I got it.    In the store fluorescent lights the color shows as more teal than it is in daylight, which is a blue with a slight undertone of green.   But I got used to the blue color and now I like it a lot, in part thanks to the compliments prussian bleu has gotten from tpfers (and my bag in particular, many thanks, guys).  Tpfers know their colors!   Plus I have a hat, coat, and leather jacket in basically that shade, plus some harmonizing HS.
> 
> I missed my opportunity to get teal shoes this year.  That ship has sailed, evidently, and now navy is coming in.   Pretty soon winter navy will be back and that'll be the end of teal for a while.



Thanks for sharing the story of your prussian bleu Kelly! I am sure you love it even more since you had to wait a year for it. The color is amazing, I love "colored" neutrals as well as color-changing colors, and this has both of those admired traits.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> I am sure the newest version is easier to fit and maybe more comfortable with the raglan sleeves.  And probably cheaper to make with the notched lapels vs. the peaked lapels, but I like your version (the pictured one) better.  Lol!  Your mom makes me laugh.  Sounds like something mine would say.  It does look like a man's coat though.  I think it used to be called a polo coat.  I'll find it one of these days.  The search continues...


They _were_ called polo coats.  (Now that Prince Charles no longer plays polo . . .the polo coats disappeared! ).   I really miss Diana.  She was a younger version of the elegance of Jackie Kennedy.   Has anyone see the Jackie movie?  Supposedly it ends with the assassination?  I would have liked to see something on her life afterwards.   

Peaked lapels are an edgy equivalent to notched.   They look sharp.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> They _were_ called polo coats.  (Now that Prince Charles no longer plays polo . . .the polo coats disappeared! ).   I really miss Diana.  She was a younger version of the elegance of Jackie Kennedy.   Has anyone see the Jackie movie?  Supposedly it ends with the assassination?  I would have liked to see something on her life afterwards.
> 
> Peaked lapels are an edgy equivalent to notched.   They look sharp.



I was on a Jackie kick last year and read all of the books and watched all of the available movies.  I'm not sure if I'll see the new one with Natalie Portman, (it looks too dramatic for me) but I'd love to know when someone sees it what they think.  I think it actually starts with the assassination and goes from there. (???). At the moment though I'm listening to the Schlesinger interview CD's in my car.  She was such a stylish person.  As I'm cleaning out my wardrobe I find myself asking, "What would Jackie think of this?" It's been a helpful way to refine things. 

I wonder about Diana...what would have happened if she had been a little more grown up and savvy.  If she had just played it cool and smart if the thing with Charles and Camilla would have petered out in time.  I just have a feeling that she could have had Charles wrapped around her finger.  Of course it's easy to stand outside and wonder.


----------



## Mindi B

Camilla and Charles had been going on for years before his marriage to Diana (indeed, throughout much of Camilla's marriage), and I don't think any amount of "playing it cool" would have made a bit of difference.  Charles reportedly said that former Princes of Wales all had mistresses and he was entitled to that privilege as well.  As Diana did mature, my guess is she recognized that Charles was not who she thought he was, and remaining married to him was not in her best interests.
prepster, I admire your closet cleaning mantra, but it would be an epic fail for me!  If I got rid of every garment of which Jackie would not approve, I'd be left with two pairs of black pants and one white shirt.  My taste is rather more, er, eccentric than hers.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> Why, thank you for asking, Cordeliere!  I first saw the bag in the case at H at Tysons when the Prussian Bleu color came out initially.   I said something to SA that I was interested and she said the bag was promised to someone else.  A year later, another PR K showed up in the case (am assuming it wasn't the same one) and that year I got it.    In the store fluorescent lights the color shows as more teal than it is in daylight, which is a blue with a slight undertone of green.   But I got used to the blue color and now I like it a lot, in part thanks to the compliments prussian bleu has gotten from tpfers (and my bag in particular, many thanks, guys).  Tpfers know their colors!   Plus I have a hat, coat, and leather jacket in basically that shade, plus some harmonizing HS.
> 
> I missed my opportunity to get teal shoes this year.  That ship has sailed, evidently, and now navy is coming in.   Pretty soon winter navy will be back and that'll be the end of teal for a while.



How fun to have a bag in a rare special color.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> Camilla and Charles had been going on for years before his marriage to Diana (indeed, throughout much of Camilla's marriage), and I don't think any amount of "playing it cool" would have made a bit of difference.  Charles reportedly said that former Princes of Wales all had mistresses and he was entitled to that privilege as well.  As Diana did mature, my guess is she recognized that Charles was not who she thought he was, and remaining married to him was not in her best interests.
> prepster, I admire your closet cleaning mantra, but it would be an epic fail for me!  If I got rid of every garment of which Jackie would not approve, I'd be left with two pairs of black pants and one white shirt.  My taste is rather more, er, eccentric than hers.



And there is that weird history where her ancestors serviced his ancestors.


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> I was on a Jackie kick last year and read all of the books and watched all of the available movies.  I'm not sure if I'll see the new one with Natalie Portman, (it looks too dramatic for me) but I'd love to know when someone sees it what they think.  I think it actually starts with the assassination and goes from there. (???). At the moment though I'm listening to the Schlesinger interview CD's in my car.  She was such a stylish person.  As I'm cleaning out my wardrobe I find myself asking, "What would Jackie think of this?" It's been a helpful way to refine things.
> 
> I wonder about Diana...what would have happened if she had been a little more grown up and savvy.  If she had just played it cool and smart if the thing with Charles and Camilla would have petered out in time.  I just have a feeling that she could have had Charles wrapped around her finger.  Of course it's easy to stand outside and wonder.



I saw the movie preview of the Jackie/Natalie Portman and I told my DH that I have no desire to see it.  I was old enough to remember it all exactly and did not need a Hollywood version of it with an actress who looks nothing like her.  Portman is a good actress, but I don't think she is "Jackie."   Prince Philip had some girlfriends along the way according to rumor, but he was not a monarch.

BTW, *prepster  *There must be a new push for polo style camel's hair coats.  I just finished watching the made for EPIX,_ Berlin Station _and two of the characters are wearing the coat you want.

As far as what would Diana have done if older and more savvy?  She would have done what Queen Alexandra did with King Edward VII.  Look the other way.  That was the last time that a King of England had a known bevy of mistresses throughout his time as  Prince of Wales days and as King.


----------



## Mindi B

Perhaps a more mature Diana would have "looked the other way."  But I hope not.  A titled cheater is. . . a cheater.  Diana and her sons deserved better.  If he couldn't be faithful he should have had the courage not to marry.  He tried to "do his duty" AND have his own way: not an admirable choice, IMO.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I wish Carolyn Besette Kennedy had not passed so young. To me, she was such a style icon. She had a different, more accessible style than Diana. I read an article in Vanity Fair within the past few months about her and John Kennedy on there 20th anniversary of their deaths. 

I also love Michelle *****'s style.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> Perhaps a more mature Diana would have "looked the other way."  But I hope not.  A titled cheater is. . . a cheater.  Diana and her sons deserved better.  If he couldn't be faithful he should have had the courage not to marry.  He tried to "do his duty" AND have his own way: not an admirable choice, IMO.



I am not condoning his behavior and his excuse that it had been done before doesn't cut it either.  They just made the mistake of thinking that she would not catch on and treating her like an idiot. 



etoupebirkin said:


> I wish Carolyn Besette Kennedy had not passed so young. To me, she was such a style icon. She had a different, more accessible style than Diana. I read an article in Vanity Fair within the past few months about her and John Kennedy on there 20th anniversary of their deaths.
> 
> I also love Michelle *****'s style.



I never understood either of these women as style icons, but for completely different reasons, and I will leave it at that.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> I was on a Jackie kick last year and read all of the books and watched all of the available movies.  I'm not sure if I'll see the new one with Natalie Portman, (it looks too dramatic for me) but I'd love to know when someone sees it what they think.  I think it actually starts with the assassination and goes from there. (???). At the moment though I'm listening to the Schlesinger interview CD's in my car.  She was such a stylish person.  As I'm cleaning out my wardrobe I find myself asking, "What would Jackie think of this?" It's been a helpful way to refine things.
> 
> I wonder about Diana...what would have happened if she had been a little more grown up and savvy.  If she had just played it cool and smart if the thing with Charles and Camilla would have petered out in time.  I just have a feeling that she could have had Charles wrapped around her finger.  Of course it's easy to stand outside and wonder.


I was on an Onassis kick a while back, the romance between him and Maria Callas.  I'm not saying Onassis didn't love Jackie but he was an ambitious man and evidently Jackie was more of a trophy wife than Maria.   Plus Jackie wanted to safeguard her kids even if that meant leaving the US and plopping them on a Greek Island.   So each had their own utilitarian reasons for the marriage.   I still remember the picture I saw in the paper of Jackie marrying Onassis.  She was wearing a Valentino lacey dress and had a ribbon with some small flowers in her hair.  She looked great.   
She really looked wonderful with the shorter hair she had in the late fifties, and just in general then, she was so pretty.  That iconic pix of the young Caroline playing with her pearls is so splendid. Between the sun and the chain smoking which caught up with her in her later years, I saw her as always elegant but she had lost the youthful prettiness.  

Maria Callas got pregnant but Onassis forced an abortion on her.  He didn't want to have the inheritance of his first born challenged.  But then his son, in his early 20s, died in a plane accident and I think that emotionally devastated Onassis.  How could it not?   But can you imagine if Callas had been able to have that baby what potential for great accomplishments that kid would have had coming from such a gene pool?  Callas really loved Onassis.  He went back to her after the marriage with Jackie had soured but by then I guess he was getting ill with myathenia gravis.  (My old office mate recently passed from that disease.  It made it difficult for him to talk, among other problems).  Meanwhile, Callas had lost some of her zest for life and did not learn to sing as an alto soprano, which would have extended her roles and therefore her career.
Hate to sound hackneyed but between Onassis and Callas it was truly a Greek tragedy, she (in a manner of speaking) dying of love and him, with his hubris, losing the opportunity to have had another son.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> I wish Carolyn Besette Kennedy had not passed so young. To me, she was such a style icon. She had a different, more accessible style than Diana. I read an article in Vanity Fair within the past few months about her and John Kennedy on there 20th anniversary of their deaths.
> 
> I also love Michelle *****'s style.


Absolutely it's tragic that Carolyn & John died so young.   Diana had a much more tailored style, suits, and I always thought she looked great in them. (I like suits).   Carolyn was a more youthful style, and certainly from the perspective of contemporary style, more enduring.   Slip dresses (I think she married in one by Narcisco Rodriguez) flattered her and were not so _stiff_.  They move with the body.
Michelle ***** isn't stiff either.   She always had great style, not as tailored as Diana, and she's a great contemporary role model.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> I was on an Onassis kick a while back, the romance between him and Maria Callas.  I'm not saying Onassis didn't love Jackie but he was an ambitious man and evidently Jackie was more of a trophy wife than Maria.   Plus Jackie wanted to safeguard her kids even if that meant leaving the US and plopping them on a Greek Island.   So each had their own utilitarian reasons for the marriage.   I still remember the picture I saw in the paper of Jackie marrying Onassis.  She was wearing a Valentino lacey dress and had a ribbon with some small flowers in her hair.  She looked great.
> She really looked wonderful with the shorter hair she had in the late fifties, and just in general then, she was so pretty.  That iconic pix of the young Caroline playing with her pearls is so splendid. Between the sun and the chain smoking which caught up with her in her later years, I saw her as always elegant but she had lost the youthful prettiness.
> 
> Maria Callas got pregnant but Onassis forced an abortion on her.  He didn't want to have the inheritance of his first born challenged.  But then his son, in his early 20s, died in a plane accident and I think that emotionally devastated Onassis.  How could it not?   But can you imagine if Callas had been able to have that baby what potential for great accomplishments that kid would have had coming from such a gene pool?  Callas really loved Onassis.  He went back to her after the marriage with Jackie had soured but by then I guess he was getting ill with myathenia gravis.  (My old office mate recently passed from that disease.  It made it difficult for him to talk, among other problems).  Meanwhile, Callas had lost some of her zest for life and did not learn to sing as an alto soprano, which would have extended her roles and therefore her career.
> Hate to sound hackneyed but between Onassis and Callas it was truly a Greek tragedy, she (in a manner of speaking) dying of love and him, with his hubris, losing the opportunity to have had another son.


Yes to your comments and it isn't the first time that a man left a true love and pursued another woman for less than altruistic reasons.  I recall being totally shocked that Jackie married him.  Lee introduced them and it reminded me of Edward the VIII when he was still Prince of Wales and having an affair with Thelma Furness who was good friends with Wallis Simpson.  Thelma went on a trip to the States and Wallis moved in for the kill and never left.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Perhaps a more mature Diana would have "looked the other way."  But I hope not.  A titled cheater is. . . a cheater.  Diana and her sons deserved better.  If he couldn't be faithful he should have had the courage not to marry.  He tried to "do his duty" AND have his own way: not an admirable choice, IMO.


Diana had her affairs, too, the guy who played polo and was her riding instructor, the Pakistani (if I remember correctly) surgeon -- I admire her gumption to not sit at home and feel sorry for herself.   She wanted to _live, _maybe have more kids.   I am not sure if she had lived she would have been happy because there was always the awkward question of who was around that would be suitable for her to marry.  Plus she would have lost the princess title and become a commoner, I think.   Ugh.  But as her brother masterfully said at her funeral, she died always young, always beautiful, and always a princess.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Yes to your comments and it isn't the first time that a man left a true love and pursued another woman for less than altruistic reasons.  I recall being totally shocked that Jackie married him.  Lee introduced them and it reminded me of Edward the VIII when he was still Prince of Wales and having an affair with Thelma Furness who was good friends with Wallis Simpson.  Thelma went on a trip to the States and Wallis moved in for the kill and never left.


I didn't know that Lee introduced Jackie to Onassis.  I know Jackie went on a cruise in his yacht when she was recuperating from the miscarriage of Patrick.   I was really surprised that she married him but I think she was afraid for her kids if she stayed in the States.   
Wallis did a good job of looking after "the little man" didn't she!!!!   Wallis must have reminded Edward of his mother, Queen Mary.  I could be wrong about this but I think both of them were rather steely, strong personalities.   Edward was not a bossy guy, a take-charge type.   There's this picture of Wallis coming into a restaurant and she looks fierce, seems to be that she was mad about something in the restaurant.  Edward seems to have shrugged off her behavior with a "That's just the way she is" expression on his face.  Thelma knew Wallis had replaced her when Wallis "reprimanded" Edward for eating with his fingers, she slapped his hand, something like that.  I think part of him was relieved he didn't have to always be the guy in charge.


----------



## eagle1002us

I like biographies.   Can you tell?


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I saw the movie preview of the Jackie/Natalie Portman and I told my DH that I have no desire to see it.  I was old enough to remember it all exactly and did not need a Hollywood version of it with an actress who looks nothing like her.  Portman is a good actress, but I don't think she is "Jackie."   Prince Philip had some girlfriends along the way according to rumor, but he was not a monarch.
> 
> BTW, *prepster  *There must be a new push for polo style camel's hair coats.  I just finished watching the made for EPIX,_ Berlin Station _and two of the characters are wearing the coat you want.
> 
> As far as what would Diana have done if older and more savvy?  She would have done what Queen Alexandra did with King Edward VII.  Look the other way.  That was the last time that a King of England had a known bevy of mistresses throughout his time as  Prince of Wales days and as King.


I've only read one bio of King Edward VII but I think Alexandra had a stronger personality than Diana.  Diana basically came from a broken home (mom ran away to be with another man), and that seems to have left a hole in her that never got fixed (I'm not being critical).   Alexandra was gracious enough to let Edward's long-time mistress visit him at his bed while he was dying.  I can't see Diana inviting "the Rottweiler" to visit Charles.  And, I can't blame her.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> I've only read one bio of King Edward VII but I think Alexandra had a stronger personality than Diana.  Diana basically came from a broken home (mom ran away to be with another man), and that seems to have left a hole in her that never got fixed (I'm not being critical).   Alexandra was gracious enough to let Edward's long-time mistress visit him at his bed while he was dying.  I can't see Diana inviting "the Rottweiler" to visit Charles.  And, I can't blame her.


It was a different time and mindsets were different and certainly different for different classes in England.  House parties were notorious for bedroom switching games.  As long as you kept up appearances all was well back then.

I think that Diana was immature and her mental stability very underestimated.  I don't believe that she would have kept up the relationship with Dodie either.  I think I read that even her Pakistani surgeon BF thought she was off the rails.  Most all, who wants to give up being called Princess?  I don't see Sarah in any rush to give up being called Duchess.  I always thought it interesting  how the two boys managed to smoothly become part of a new family unit.  I think they craved a woman with a stable personality and Camilla seems to be that sort of person.    I suspect that one of Kate's attractions to William was her family and their stability and cohesiveness.  Sophie Wessex seems to be cut from the same cloth and reports are that she and the Queen are close.  After the_ annis horribilis_, as the Queen put it, it would be nice for her to have some comfort from the family in her old age.

Diana's mother was what the Brits call a "bolter."  They also say it skips a generation


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I saw the movie preview of the Jackie/Natalie Portman and I told my DH that I have no desire to see it.  I was old enough to remember it all exactly and did not need a Hollywood version of it with an actress who looks nothing like her.  Portman is a good actress, but I don't think she is "Jackie."   Prince Philip had some girlfriends along the way according to rumor, but he was not a monarch.
> 
> BTW, *prepster  *There must be a new push for polo style camel's hair coats.  I just finished watching the made for EPIX,_ Berlin Station _and two of the characters are wearing the coat you want.
> 
> As far as what would Diana have done if older and more savvy?  She would have done what Queen Alexandra did with King Edward VII.  Look the other way.  That was the last time that a King of England had a known bevy of mistresses throughout his time as  Prince of Wales days and as King.


I would hope Diana could mellow and be like Alexandra with the mistress of King Edward VII.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> It was a different time and mindsets were different and certainly different for different classes in England.  House parties were notorious for bedroom switching games.  As long as you kept up appearances all was well back then.
> 
> I think that Diana was immature and her mental stability very underestimated.  I don't believe that she would have kept up the relationship with Dodie either.  I think I read that even her Pakistani surgeon BF thought she was off the rails.  Most all, who wants to give up being called Princess?  I don't see Sarah in any rush to give up being called Duchess.  I always thought it interesting  how the two boys managed to smoothly become part of a new family unit.  I think they craved a woman with a stable personality and Camilla seems to be that sort of person.    I suspect that one of Kate's attractions to William was her family and their stability and cohesiveness.  Sophie Wessex seems to be cut from the same cloth and reports are that she and the Queen are close.  After the_ annis horribilis_, as the Queen put it, it would be nice for her to have some comfort from the family in her old age.
> 
> Diana's mother was what the Brits call a "bolter."  They also say it skips a generation



Very interesting, all that you say, BBC, persuasive on every point.   Stability _would _be attractive.   I hadn't thought of the stability Camilla might bring to the family unit.   Bolter?  Makes sense.    

I am a bit of an Anglophile.   Have some silver Victorian lockets and bookchains.   And books on Victorian jewelry.   Took English lit in college (_English_ English lit).    I really enjoyed it.


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> Very interesting, all that you say, BBC, persuasive on every point.   Stability _would _be attractive.   I hadn't thought of the stability Camilla might bring to the family unit.   Bolter?  Makes sense.
> 
> I am a bit of an Anglophile.   Have some silver Victorian lockets and bookchains.   And books on Victorian jewelry.   Took English lit in college (_English_ English lit).    I really enjoyed it.


oops, *@gracekelly*, sorry I got your name wrong!!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

I am with this group on considering Jackie, Diana, and Carolyn to be style icons.  Cool to hear that your favorites are my favorites.   They all has such classy appearances.    And while I recognize that Michelle is a current icon, her style doesn't do it for me.  Her short waist makes her clothing look unattractive to me.  But the pictures that Vogue take of her make her look fabulous.  And I like her hair.   If I ever win the lottery, I will hire an in-house hair dresser to do my hair on a daily basis.

If anyone here has a short waist, please don't take it as insult.  There is nothing wrong with being short waisted.  Everybody has some body part that isn't proportional.   It is just that Michelle's clothing choices emphasize it rather than working with it.

I will also be glad that the trend of sleeveless dresses will probably pass.  I hold her and her toned arms responsible for limiting the choices for those of us with flabby uppers.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> I am with this group on considering Jackie, Diana, and Carolyn to be style icons.  Cool to hear that your favorites are my favorites.   They all has such classy appearances.    And while I recognize that Michelle is a current icon, her style doesn't do it for me.  Her short waist makes her clothing look unattractive to me.  But the pictures that Vogue take of her make her look fabulous.  And I like her hair.   If I ever win the lottery, I will hire an in-house hair dresser to do my hair on a daily basis.


Her hair looks sexy now.  She must have extensions.   You can sense that she's happy with her hair.


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> I was on an Onassis kick a while back, the romance between him and Maria Callas.  I'm not saying Onassis didn't love Jackie but he was an ambitious man and evidently Jackie was more of a trophy wife than Maria.   Plus Jackie wanted to safeguard her kids even if that meant leaving the US and plopping them on a Greek Island.   So each had their own utilitarian reasons for the marriage.   I still remember the picture I saw in the paper of Jackie marrying Onassis.  She was wearing a Valentino lacey dress and had a ribbon with some small flowers in her hair.  She looked great.
> She really looked wonderful with the shorter hair she had in the late fifties, and just in general then, she was so pretty.  That iconic pix of the young Caroline playing with her pearls is so splendid. Between the sun and the chain smoking which caught up with her in her later years, I saw her as always elegant but she had lost the youthful prettiness.
> 
> Maria Callas got pregnant but Onassis forced an abortion on her.  He didn't want to have the inheritance of his first born challenged.  But then his son, in his early 20s, died in a plane accident and I think that emotionally devastated Onassis.  How could it not?   But can you imagine if Callas had been able to have that baby what potential for great accomplishments that kid would have had coming from such a gene pool?  Callas really loved Onassis.  He went back to her after the marriage with Jackie had soured but by then I guess he was getting ill with myathenia gravis.  (My old office mate recently passed from that disease.  It made it difficult for him to talk, among other problems).  Meanwhile, Callas had lost some of her zest for life and did not learn to sing as an alto soprano, which would have extended her roles and therefore her career.
> Hate to sound hackneyed but between Onassis and Callas it was truly a Greek tragedy, she (in a manner of speaking) dying of love and him, with his hubris, losing the opportunity to have had another son.


Yes. Onassis broke Maria's heart, and I've always sort of hated Jackie because of her role in that tragedy. Now Callas--she was a style icon after the weight loss. She basically invented herself.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Proud Mama moment. DD got into her first choice medical school. I'm going to take the afternoon off and take her to lunch and shopping.


----------



## EmileH

etoupebirkin said:


> Proud Mama moment. DD got into her first choice medical school. I'm going to take the afternoon off and take her to lunch and shopping.



Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Perhaps a more mature Diana would have "looked the other way."  But I hope not.  A titled cheater is. . . a cheater.  Diana and her sons deserved better.  If he couldn't be faithful he should have had the courage not to marry.  He tried to "do his duty" AND have his own way: not an admirable choice, IMO.



Interesting though that marrying for love is a relatively contemporary idea.  Historically love was, of course, a desired outcome of marriage, but was not considered an important reason to do it, nor was "falling out of love" as they say, an important reason to undo it.  I have a feeling that it didn't really occur to Charles to marry a person he was head over heels over, probably never having been head over heels over anything in his life.  It just doesn't seem to be in his makeup.  I don't get the feeling that he necessarily even tried to hide it from Diana, although I imagine he attempted a certain amount of discretion.  I am guessing that he figured he would marry a nice, appropriate girl who would enjoy being queen (or whatever they would call her), and she would have a nice life and get on without too much drama.  Lol!  Boy was he wrong.


----------



## prepster

gracekelly said:


> It was a different time and mindsets were different and certainly different for different classes in England.  House parties were notorious for bedroom switching games.  As long as you kept up appearances all was well back then.
> 
> I think that Diana was immature and her mental stability very underestimated.  I don't believe that she would have kept up the relationship with Dodie either.  I think I read that even her Pakistani surgeon BF thought she was off the rails.  Most all, who wants to give up being called Princess?  I don't see Sarah in any rush to give up being called Duchess.  I always thought it interesting  how the two boys managed to smoothly become part of a new family unit.  I think they craved a woman with a stable personality and Camilla seems to be that sort of person.    I suspect that one of Kate's attractions to William was her family and their stability and cohesiveness.  Sophie Wessex seems to be cut from the same cloth and reports are that she and the Queen are close.  After the_ annis horribilis_, as the Queen put it, it would be nice for her to have some comfort from the family in her old age.
> 
> Diana's mother was what the Brits call a "bolter."  They also say it skips a generation



Lol!  Certainly possible.  I always got the feeling that the problem was two people very far apart in age who had nothing in common, who tragically were never precisely clear with each other before marriage what each wanted and expected from the union.


----------



## prepster

Love Michelle *****, such a class act.  Love the style icons, Jackie, Audrey, Grace, and I imagine that Carolyn Bessette-Kennedy would have become as entrenched in the icon department as her MIL.  I found it interesting that she chose to wear zero jewelry.


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> Interesting though that marrying for love is a relatively contemporary idea.  Historically love was, of course, a desired outcome of marriage, but was not considered an important reason to do it, nor was "falling out of love" as they say, an important reason to undo it.  I have a feeling that it didn't really occur to Charles to marry a person he was head over heels over, probably never having been head over heels over anything in his life.  It just doesn't seem to be in his makeup.  I don't get the feeling that he necessarily even tried to hide it from Diana, although I imagine he attempted a certain amount of discretion.  I* am guessing that he figured he would marry a nice, appropriate girl who would enjoy being queen (or whatever they would call her), and she would have a nice life and get on without too much drama.  Lol!  Boy was he wrong. *


Q
Yes, I think he thought that along with their respective grandmothers and the Queen who set up the match. 

I can never get on board with people who live under the cloud of a huge suspicion of drug use to maintain their svelte figure.   The only one who I can still admire is Jackie.  Her style just was, and I never had the feeling that she gave it as much thought or she was supremely successful at making it look that way.  She hid her cigarette habit from the world quite well. 

 I also found it interesting that pictures of Michelle ***** and her corn rows have been expunged from the internet.  I will say that she singlehandedly brought back the full skirt because it hid her major figure flaw.  If Hillary had been elected, would we all be running around in pant suits?   Oh and with very long jackets to hide her figure flaw?  Probably,  and I could have shopped in my closet for all my 1990-2000 Armani pant suits.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> I am with this group on considering Jackie, Diana, and Carolyn to be style icons.  Cool to hear that your favorites are my favorites.   They all has such classy appearances.    And while I recognize that Michelle is a current icon, her style doesn't do it for me.  Her short waist makes her clothing look unattractive to me.  But the pictures that Vogue take of her make her look fabulous.  And I like her hair.   If I ever win the lottery, I will hire an in-house hair dresser to do my hair on a daily basis.
> 
> If anyone here has a short waist, please don't take it as insult.  There is nothing wrong with being short waisted.  Everybody has some body part that isn't proportional.   It is just that Michelle's clothing choices emphasize it rather than working with it.
> 
> I will also be glad that the trend of sleeveless dresses will probably pass.  I hold her and her toned arms responsible for limiting the choices for those of us with flabby uppers.



I am not sure if Michelle's dresses would ever come to my closet. Jackie on the other hand really looked fabulous to me, either in magazines or on TV. I am curious about this new movie that Portman played her.  Diana is no doubt. I love her style.


----------



## cremel

etoupebirkin said:


> Proud Mama moment. DD got into her first choice medical school. I'm going to take the afternoon off and take her to lunch and shopping.



That's super good news!!! You should be proud. [emoji8][emoji8]shopping is a must!!! That's the part I will miss forever. Not sure if the boys will ever accompany me for shopping trips. [emoji51]

EB something I want to share: my 13 month 20 days old baby Lou Lou called me Maman three times this morning!!! I was wondering if it was Christmas Day and some wonderful gift came to me. [emoji23][emoji23]he looked into my eyes and shouted with a big smile "muuuma!!". Then he crawled into my arms with top speed. He made my day. He is cruising a lot. Walking is not far for him ...almost becoming a toddler. He sleeps through the night now. 

And I decided to reward myself with a trip to H this Friday, all those sleepless night...  We will see what I find. [emoji1]


----------



## Mindi B

It is, frankly, ridiculous that women as accomplished as Michelle ***** and Hillary ******* still have their hairstyles, makeup (or lack of same), and clothing choices deemed a subject suitable for extended critical discussion.  Their hair, "figure flaws," and sartorial preferences are only discussed because we as a society see these irrelevant external details as somehow central to a woman's value. They are not. Unless and until the suits, ties, and haircuts of every male politician are considered fair game, I am determined not to discuss the physical appearance of any woman in politics.  What the heck is a "figure flaw," anyway?  That concept presumes a consensus on the ideal figure, a consensus which does not and never will exist.  
I am officially crabby.


----------



## cremel

prepster said:


> Interesting though that marrying for love is a relatively contemporary idea.  Historically love was, of course, a desired outcome of marriage, but was not considered an important reason to do it, nor was "falling out of love" as they say, an important reason to undo it.  I have a feeling that it didn't really occur to Charles to marry a person he was head over heels over, probably never having been head over heels over anything in his life.  It just doesn't seem to be in his makeup.  I don't get the feeling that he necessarily even tried to hide it from Diana, although I imagine he attempted a certain amount of discretion.  I am guessing that he figured he would marry a nice, appropriate girl who would enjoy being queen (or whatever they would call her), and she would have a nice life and get on without too much drama.  Lol!  Boy was he wrong.



For the commrnt regarding marrying for love: I have some friends who came from South Asia like India. Their marriage is very common arranged by their parents. What's amazing is that their marriage lasts a lifetime. I almost never see an Indian couple getting divorced. In fact they are very happy together. One of the Indian couple I am friendly with are like role models: they share all the possible time together for fun in addition to taking care of their children. They travel a lot.  They share each other's interest. You would wonder how did this great relationship happen while they never even met before their marriage?[emoji106][emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> It is, frankly, ridiculous that women as accomplished as Michelle ***** and Hillary ******* still have their hairstyles, makeup (or lack of same), and clothing choices deemed a subject suitable for extended critical discussion.  Their hair, "figure flaws," and sartorial preferences are only discussed because we as a society see these irrelevant external details as somehow central to a woman's value. They are not. Unless and until the suits, ties, and haircuts of every male politician are considered fair game, I am determined not to discuss the physical appearance of any woman in politics.  What the heck is a "figure flaw," anyway?  That concept presumes a consensus on the ideal figure, a consensus which does not and never will exist.
> I am officially crabby.




Maybe because these public figures are shown on TV or internet everyday. It must be hard to live a public life!!! [emoji33]


----------



## Mindi B

I disagree, cremel.  There are innumerable men on television and the Internet daily whose physical appearance is never, ever even mentioned, let alone critiqued.  These mens' accomplishments and opinions are the subject of conversation, not the cut of their hair or their suit.  And even women on the street are judged and cat-called by passers-by.  These are not women in the public eye, or "seeking attention."  These are women trying to live their lives.  But many people (including other women) seem to think a women's appearance is always open to commentary.  This is a straight-up form of sexism, IMO.


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> I disagree, cremel.  There are innumerable men on television and the Internet daily whose physical appearance is never, ever even mentioned, let alone critiqued.  These mens' accomplishments and opinions are the subject of conversation, not the cut of their hair or their suit.  And even women on the street are judged and cat-called by passers-by.  These are not women in the public eye, or "seeking attention."  These are women trying to live their lives.  But many people (including other women) seem to think a women's appearance is always open to commentary.  This is a straight-up form of sexism, IMO.



Mindi By quickly scanning through messages I missed the part in your message that you mentioned that male politicians appearances were not targets to be judged.  On that topic yes I agree with you. Men seem to be judged by their merit and women seem to be judged by the size of their bottom[emoji853].


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> For the commrnt regarding marrying for love: I have some friends who came from South Asia like India. Their marriage is very common arranged by their parents. What's amazing is that their marriage lasts a lifetime. I almost never see an Indian couple getting divorced. In fact they are very happy together. One of the Indian couple I am friendly with are like role models: they share all the possible time together for fun in addition to taking care of their children. They travel a lot.  They share each other's interest. You would wonder how did this great relationship happen while they never even met before their marriage?[emoji106][emoji1]



I agree, with experience, on this one. I am married to a man who moved to the US from Pakistan in his 20s for residency, his family (both males and females) are all very accomplished, all doctors and professors. My husband is the only one with a "love" marriage in his family and being in this marriage with him, living in a joint family system at times, seeing how my in-laws love and relate to each other has shown me a different way to look at love and family. Everything is about togetherness and for the good of the family, not for the individual, though sacrifices are made for children. Children and elderly people have the highest priority in the family - as the work-aged people are the worker bees, but everyone has their time in this role, and their time to be taken care of as well. I am extremely independent, but I have learned so much about what a family can be. No doubt it is hard at times though!

Cremel, warm thoughts on your DS saying mama today! My almost 11 month-old DS says dada, papa, baba all day long but only says mum-mum when he wants milk! Another interesting thing about Pakistani culture is that men are very involved in childcare. My husband works up to 100 hours some weeks and I don't hesitate to say that he is the primary caretaker of our baby. It comes naturally to him, and while I love my son more than anything, I definitely do not have the mama gene...so I am only glad that my baby appreciates my husband so much!


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> I agree, with experience, on this one. I am married to a man who moved to the US from Pakistan in his 20s for residency, his family (both males and females) are all very accomplished, all doctors and professors. My husband is the only one with a "love" marriage in his family and being in this marriage with him, living in a joint family system at times, seeing how my in-laws love and relate to each other has shown me a different way to look at love and family. Everything is about togetherness and for the good of the family, not for the individual, though sacrifices are made for children. Children and elderly people have the highest priority in the family - as the work-aged people are the worker bees, but everyone has their time in this role, and their time to be taken care of as well. I am extremely independent, but I have learned so much about what a family can be. No doubt it is hard at times though!
> 
> Cremel, warm thoughts on your DS saying mama today! My almost 11 month-old DS says dada, papa, baba all day long but only says mum-mum when he wants milk! Another interesting thing about Pakistani culture is that men are very involved in childcare. My husband works up to 100 hours some weeks and I don't hesitate to say that he is the primary caretaker of our baby. It comes naturally to him, and while I love my son more than anything, I definitely do not have the mama gene...so I am only glad that my baby appreciates my husband so much!



Nicole,

Lovely DH you got!!! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Mindi B

Nicole, I admire your ability to recognize and appreciate alternative ways of living and loving.  Increasingly we all must understand that the ways of being we may have seen growing up are not the only--or necessarily the best--options.  What a place the world could be if we all approached unfamiliar cultures with such a positive mindset!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Had a fun day with DD. We had a lovely lunch and went shopping at Neimans. No purchases, but DD mentioned she could use a tote. Bingo!!!  I had to go to H to return a set of heels I can no longer wear due to health reasons. 
And we bought some really lovely things. It's a very respectable tower of goodies.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> The weather woman in LA was the hoochiest of the hoochie.   Her tata(s) could reach through the screen and touch you.    Here in FL, the news and weather women are much more normal.


There is one blonde reading the news here who wears enough make-up to sink a ship.  Flashy jewelry and inappropriate dresses.  I have not even started on the weather girls and the too tight dresses and too short skirts!  Do they really think this is attractive?  I am presuming they are being given these things to wear because the demographic studies have shown that the male viewers want to see this.  And this is on the regular networks!   I look at the business channels in the morning when I am keeping up with my investments and some of those girls are drinking the same Kool Aid!


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> There is one blonde reading the news here who wears enough make-up to sink a ship.  Flashy jewelry and inappropriate dresses.  I have not even started on the weather girls and the too tight dresses and too short skirts!  Do they really think this is attractive?  I am presuming they are being given these things to wear because the demographic studies have shown that the male viewers want to see this.  And this is on the regular networks!   I look at the business channels in the morning when I am keeping up with my investments and some of those girls are drinking the same Kool Aid!



Are there any of them that are not blond?


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Are there any of them that are not blond?


Good point.


----------



## periogirl28

I am all for equal opportunity bashing and parenting.


----------



## HeidiMom

Mindi B said:


> It is, frankly, ridiculous that women as accomplished as Michelle ***** and Hillary ******* still have their hairstyles, makeup (or lack of same), and clothing choices deemed a subject suitable for extended critical discussion.  Their hair, "figure flaws," and sartorial preferences are only discussed because we as a society see these irrelevant external details as somehow central to a woman's value. They are not. Unless and until the suits, ties, and haircuts of every male politician are considered fair game, I am determined not to discuss the physical appearance of any woman in politics.  What the heck is a "figure flaw," anyway?  That concept presumes a consensus on the ideal figure, a consensus which does not and never will exist.
> I am officially crabby.



I think when someone appears on the cover of Vogue as Michelle ***** has done three times, she invites discussion of her hair, makeup and clothing choices.


----------



## HeidiMom

PS I apologize for just butting in - I always enjoy reading this thread but have never before participated so don't want to seem rude suddenly bursting in


----------



## gracekelly

People love to gossip and tear down other people as it makes them feel better about themselves.  Sad, but that is how it is and we are all guilty of it to some degree.   It is hard and lonely being up on that pedestal with peeps trying to knock it over all the time.   I would not want that kind of celebrity and it takes a strong ego to weather that storm.


----------



## gracekelly

HeidiMom said:


> PS I apologize for just butting in - I always enjoy reading this thread but have never before participated so don't want to seem rude suddenly bursting in


This is not a closed shop so you didn't burst in and no need to apologize.  If we all thought the same way, it would be pretty boring.


----------



## EmileH

HeidiMom said:


> I think when someone appears on the cover of Vogue as Michelle ***** has done three times, she invites discussion of her hair, makeup and clothing choices.



Butting in to say good point. [emoji6]

And congratulations on the garden gracekelly. [emoji2]

Feelings are raw on all sides these days. Probably best not to even get near politics.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Butting in to say good point. [emoji6]
> 
> *And congratulations on the garden gracekelly.* [emoji2]
> 
> Feelings are raw on all sides these days. Probably best not to even get near politics.



Well thank you!  I am amazed that even with our cold weather, a heat wave for you I am sure, the tomatoes have not frozen on the vine.  There are still so many green ones to ripen that I will have fresh ones well into Jan and by the end, it will be time to start all over again.  I started these plants from seed because I always wanted to try that and love a good science experiment.  I might try it again or just wimp out and buy them already started.  The herb garden is pretty much done for.  I was able to get the last of the basil and make fresh pesto sauce.  The rosemary is the only herb that truly can make it through the winter.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Well thank you!  I am amazed that even with our cold weather, a heat wave for you I am sure, the tomatoes have not frozen on the vine.  There are still so many green ones to ripen that I will have fresh ones well into Jan and by the end, it will be time to start all over again.  I started these plants from seed because I always wanted to try that and love a good science experiment.  I might try it again or just wimp out and buy them already started.  The herb garden is pretty much done for.  I was able to get the last of the basil and make fresh pesto sauce.  The rosemary is the only herb that truly can make it through the winter.



My first couple of years in CA after living in OH, I was blown away by the opportunity for year round gardening.  I found that crops that were spring crops in the upper Midwest were planted in the fall in CA and were fabulous all winter.  Lucky you gracekelly.


----------



## cremel

gracekelly said:


> Well thank you!  I am amazed that even with our cold weather, a heat wave for you I am sure, the tomatoes have not frozen on the vine.  There are still so many green ones to ripen that I will have fresh ones well into Jan and by the end, it will be time to start all over again.  I started these plants from seed because I always wanted to try that and love a good science experiment.  I might try it again or just wimp out and buy them already started.  The herb garden is pretty much done for.  I was able to get the last of the basil and make fresh pesto sauce.  The rosemary is the only herb that truly can make it through the winter.



When I first saw your post about tomato harvest I thought you lived in Hawaii or something. How can you still harvest in December. 

Well not sure why my colleagues could harvest baskets of vegetables and melons while mine is totally not worth it. I spend $50 buying and planting then end up harvesting half a dozen tomatos. Not very cost effective.  [emoji848]so that's it for me. Good thing is at least I get fruit. [emoji16]


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> Love Michelle *****, such a class act.  Love the style icons, Jackie, Audrey, Grace, and I imagine that Carolyn Bessette-Kennedy would have become as entrenched in the icon department as her MIL.  I found it interesting that she chose to wear zero jewelry.


I've probably said this before but because it's something i would never do myself . . . Evidently Sinatra gave Marilyn Monroe a pair of emerald earrings.  She wore them once then put them away because she didn't want anything to take attention away from her [beautiful] face.   Onassis gave Jackie ruby jewelry for a wedding present (probably Burma rubies, the kind -- I saw a pair at Baltimore Antique show on display -- that glow from within -- which she likewise only wore once.  Oh, man, if I had Burmese ruby earrings I have them superglued and stapled to my ears.   But then I guess I have the genetic background (thanks, DM) to believe that jewelry enhances a person's looks and/or it's eye candy, big time eye candy all around.   

DM loved sparkly costume jewelry (unfortunately she didn't collect signed costume jewelry but we didn't know about that then) and so does a friend of mine who collects it from the shopping channels.  Aurora borealis jewelry was/is irresistible to them.   I maybe own a couple of pieces.  And, I see people at work wear sparkly jewelry which is very pretty, the technology has improved from the 50s/60s.


----------



## eagle1002us

Ordered black tights from ebay from a seller who, when I ordered direct from them, supplied musty-smelling tights.  The tights arrived really quickly and had no musty odor.  Maybe the company is retooling?  That would be wonderful.   Their tights wear like iron thru machine delicate washings.   

Other brands I've tried over the years shimmy down the bod once the waist elastic wears out.   It's not a particular graceful move to hike the tights up.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> I've probably said this before but because it's something i would never do myself . . . Evidently Sinatra gave Marilyn Monroe a pair of emerald earrings.  She wore them once then put them away because she didn't want anything to take attention away from her [beautiful] face.   Onassis gave Jackie ruby jewelry for a wedding present (probably Burma rubies, the kind -- I saw a pair at Baltimore Antique show on display -- that glow from within -- which she likewise only wore once.  Oh, man, if I had Burmese ruby earrings I have them superglued and stapled to my ears.   But then I guess I have the genetic background (thanks, DM) to believe that jewelry enhances a person's looks and/or it's eye candy, big time eye candy all around.
> 
> DM loved sparkly costume jewelry (unfortunately she didn't collect signed costume jewelry but we didn't know about that then) and so does a friend of mine who collects it from the shopping channels.  Aurora borealis jewelry was/is irresistible to them.   I maybe own a couple of pieces.  And, I see people at work wear sparkly jewelry which is very pretty, the technology has improved from the 50s/60s.



My mom used to buy large-stone cocktail rings (like amethyst, sapphire etc with little diamonds) and as I child I would always sneak into her jewelry drawer and try them on. I would often wear them to school secretly (thank goodness they were never lost!), 2 or 3 at a time. It was so fun! Can you imagine a 9 or 10 year old child coming to school wearing several large cocktail rings? I wonder what the adults thought. Maybe they assumed it was costume jewelry. When I turned 15 my dad offered to buy me one nice gift for my birthday so I (obviously) chose a huge (in my memory) sapphire ring with little diamonds. One of the first days I wore it, I went to go for a jog after school and put the ring in a makeup bag and left it on a bench by the gym doors. Of course it was gone by the time I returned. I remember wondering if it was a good idea to leave it or not, and deciding that no one would steal something that didn't belong to them. Now as a parent, I wonder what the right balance is between raising a sheltered/idealistic child and a more street smart one who knows of the evil in the world and is therefore likely more safe, but also more likely to consider doing some of the things that are now known to be options.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Ordered black tights from ebay from a seller who, when I ordered direct from them, supplied musty-smelling tights.  The tights arrived really quickly and had no musty odor.  Maybe the company is retooling?  That would be wonderful.   Their tights wear like iron thru machine delicate washings.
> 
> Other brands I've tried over the years shimmy down the bod once the waist elastic wears out.   It's not a particular graceful move to hike the tights up.



That's good news! No one likes musty undergarments.
I personally cannot stand tights. I hated them as a kid and I hate them now. I only wear thigh highs, but there is the downside of the huge welts left on my legs from the elastic that keeps them in place (really not interested in garter belts). I order mine from Italy and they are amazing quality. Nowadays I am too lazy, so I just wear ankle-length skirts and knee high stockings. (While reading a book and sipping tea [emoji6] )


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> That's good news! No one likes musty undergarments.
> I personally cannot stand tights. I hated them as a kid and I hate them now. I only wear thigh highs, but there is the downside of the huge welts left on my legs from the elastic that keeps them in place (really not interested in garter belts). I order mine from Italy and they are amazing quality. Nowadays I am too lazy, so I just wear ankle-length skirts and knee high stockings. (While reading a book and sipping tea [emoji6] )


I love ankle length skirts for exactly the same reason, they give a graceful look to the legs and I can get by with wearing footsox and oxfords or some slip on shoes.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> My mom used to buy large-stone cocktail rings (like amethyst, sapphire etc with little diamonds) and as I child I would always sneak into her jewelry drawer and try them on. I would often wear them to school secretly (thank goodness they were never lost!), 2 or 3 at a time. It was so fun! Can you imagine a 9 or 10 year old child coming to school wearing several large cocktail rings? I wonder what the adults thought. Maybe they assumed it was costume jewelry. When I turned 15 my dad offered to buy me one nice gift for my birthday so I (obviously) chose a huge (in my memory) sapphire ring with little diamonds. One of the first days I wore it, I went to go for a jog after school and put the ring in a makeup bag and left it on a bench by the gym doors. Of course it was gone by the time I returned. I remember wondering if it was a good idea to leave it or not, and deciding that no one would steal something that didn't belong to them. Now as a parent, I wonder what the right balance is between raising a sheltered/idealistic child and a more street smart one who knows of the evil in the world and is therefore likely more safe, but also more likely to consider doing some of the things that are now known to be options.


I think there is a 3rd option, that is, raising a street-wise child who knows what can happen and is self-protective.  Self-protective not only in taking care that she won't lose her stuff but also because she knows that stealing something won't necessarily make her happy to have it.

I know the trauma from losing a ring!  Chere Mama gave me a small costume ruby ring when I was a kid and the ring went flying when I whipped off my glove.  My BF and I searched for quite a while but the snowfall was (Buffalo being Buffalo) too difficult and too much to see anything.   Chere Mama blamed me for losing it but the fact was the ring needed to be a smaller size.   Consequently, when I wear a ring nowadays it's practically a tourniquet on my finger it's so tight.  I've had SA's who argue with me, are you sure you want it that tight?  You betcha!


----------



## mistikat

eagle1002us said:


> I've probably said this before but because it's something i would never do myself . . . Evidently Sinatra gave Marilyn Monroe a pair of emerald earrings.  She wore them once then put them away because she didn't want anything to take attention away from her [beautiful] face.   Onassis gave Jackie ruby jewelry for a wedding present (probably Burma rubies, the kind -- I saw a pair at Baltimore Antique show on display -- that glow from within -- which she likewise only wore once.  Oh, man, if I had Burmese ruby earrings I have them superglued and stapled to my ears.   But then I guess I have the genetic background (thanks, DM) to believe that jewelry enhances a person's looks and/or it's eye candy, big time eye candy all around.
> 
> DM loved sparkly costume jewelry (unfortunately she didn't collect signed costume jewelry but we didn't know about that then) and so does a friend of mine who collects it from the shopping channels.  Aurora borealis jewelry was/is irresistible to them.   I maybe own a couple of pieces.  And, I see people at work wear sparkly jewelry which is very pretty, the technology has improved from the 50s/60s.



I have been collecting vintage costume jewelry for a long time so yes to sparkly! I do think vintage stones are better than what is sold today, though. Glass rather than acrylic. Some of the 40s and 50s pieces are quite incredibly made and have held up really beautifully. And yes to wearing rubies and emeralds and your good pieces. Why not wear them instead of having them sit in a box somewhere? Jewelry in museums makes me a bit sad. I'm happy to see rare pieces but it's a bit melancholy that no one wears them any more.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> I've probably said this before but because it's something i would never do myself . . . Evidently Sinatra gave Marilyn Monroe a pair of emerald earrings.  She wore them once then put them away because she didn't want anything to take attention away from her [beautiful] face.   Onassis gave Jackie ruby jewelry for a wedding present (probably Burma rubies, the kind -- I saw a pair at Baltimore Antique show on display -- that glow from within -- which she likewise only wore once.  Oh, man, if I had Burmese ruby earrings I have them superglued and stapled to my ears.   But then I guess I have the genetic background (thanks, DM) to believe that jewelry enhances a person's looks and/or it's eye candy, big time eye candy all around.
> 
> /60s.



[emoji23][emoji23]staple to my ears, eagle you made me chuckle. I love the ruby stone to death.  I probably would wear day and night with totally unmatched clothes. [emoji16]


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> My mom used to buy large-stone cocktail rings (like amethyst, sapphire etc with little diamonds) and as I child I would always sneak into her jewelry drawer and try them on. I would often wear them to school secretly (thank goodness they were never lost!), 2 or 3 at a time. It was so fun! Can you imagine a 9 or 10 year old child coming to school wearing several large cocktail rings? I wonder what the adults thought. Maybe they assumed it was costume jewelry. When I turned 15 my dad offered to buy me one nice gift for my birthday so I (obviously) chose a huge (in my memory) sapphire ring with little diamonds. One of the first days I wore it, I went to go for a jog after school and put the ring in a makeup bag and left it on a bench by the gym doors. Of course it was gone by the time I returned. I remember wondering if it was a good idea to leave it or not, and deciding that no one would steal something that didn't belong to them. Now as a parent, I wonder what the right balance is between raising a sheltered/idealistic child and a more street smart one who knows of the evil in the world and is therefore likely more safe, but also more likely to consider doing some of the things that are now known to be options.


I well understand the appeal of wearing multiple rings at once.  I stack them on, combining real with faux.  I am not a big fan of diamonds because it's always possible for the next person to have a larger one, but I have recently discovered the charm of big CZs.   Kenneth Jay Lane from ebay.  Those things sparkle like mad in sunlight and artificial light and they're bigger than any diamond I've ever seen.
I collect pix of people wearing mutiple rings like was done in the 60s (and is coming back).  I am quite sure you and I would have been school friends because I would have admired you.   There is a Gucci scarf called the four seasons which has corner pictures of pretty women wearing 4 rings on a hand at a pop.


----------



## eagle1002us

mistikat said:


> I have been collecting vintage costume jewelry for a long time so yes to sparkly! I do think vintage stones are better than what is sold today, though. Glass rather than acrylic. Some of the 40s and 50s pieces are quite incredibly made and have held up really beautifully. And yes to wearing rubies and emeralds and your good pieces. Why not wear them instead of having them sit in a box somewhere? Jewelry in museums makes me a bit sad. I'm happy to see rare pieces but it's a bit melancholy that no one wears them any more.


On second thought, you are absolute right about quality and jewelry longevity, mistikat.  I guess I was thinking that today's stones maybe be more headlight in style, kinda large.  
Here's a link to an article I found on pate de verre stones and technique from Fire Mountain Gems  -- I did not know these things b/c I am mainly attracted to animal figurals (pins mainly).  Tpfers might find this interesting:
http://www.firemountaingems.com/resources/jewelry-making-articles/788v?printerfriendly=true
Would love to see some pix of your collectibles when you get a chance.   
I also like costume jewelry that is inspired by (or even downright copying) fine jewelry, particularly in figurals.  Will try to photograph a couple of these since the costume manufacturers are long gone.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> I think there is a 3rd option, that is, raising a street-wise child who knows what can happen and is self-protective.  Self-protective not only in taking care that she won't lose her stuff but also because she knows that stealing something won't necessarily make her happy to have it.
> 
> I know the trauma from losing a ring!  Chere Mama gave me a small costume ruby ring when I was a kid and the ring went flying when I whipped off my glove.  My BF and I searched for quite a while but the snowfall was (Buffalo being Buffalo) too difficult and too much to see anything.   Chere Mama blamed me for losing it but the fact was the ring needed to be a smaller size.   Consequently, when I wear a ring nowadays it's practically a tourniquet on my finger it's so tight.  I've had SA's who argue with me, are you sure you want it that tight?  You betcha!



These are wise words! Raising such a child seems so daunting, but it is amazing how children seem to have a natural understanding of empathy and a gravitation towards kindness, even if temptation or emotions cause bad behavior at times. 
You know my pain from losing a cherished ring! I certainly understand why you choose a quite snug fit now. No more mishaps.


----------



## nicole0612

mistikat said:


> I have been collecting vintage costume jewelry for a long time so yes to sparkly! I do think vintage stones are better than what is sold today, though. Glass rather than acrylic. Some of the 40s and 50s pieces are quite incredibly made and have held up really beautifully. And yes to wearing rubies and emeralds and your good pieces. Why not wear them instead of having them sit in a box somewhere? Jewelry in museums makes me a bit sad. I'm happy to see rare pieces but it's a bit melancholy that no one wears them any more.



Yes to sparkly indeed! I could not agree more.
Vintage costume jewelry may be just as durable as vintage fine jewelry in some cases. I have a 110 year old Diamond and gold/platinum ring that I chose as my original wedding ring for romantic reasons, but I finally had to set it aside after I had lost one stone and broken the band twice.
I absolutely love vintage emerald rings and have considered many (emerald, diamond and gold rings are so beautiful in my opinion), but the emeralds are often chipped or at a big risk for it, I wonder if costume glass emeralds wear better. I know it was quite common to use glass emeralds even in fine jewelry.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> These are wise words! Raising such a child seems so daunting, but it is amazing how children seem to have a natural understanding of empathy and a gravitation towards kindness, even if temptation or emotions cause bad behavior at times.
> You know my pain from losing a cherished ring! I certainly understand why you choose a quite snug fit now. No more mishaps.


Thank you, Nicole.  I hope you wear rings now?


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> I well understand the appeal of wearing multiple rings at once.  I stack them on, combining real with faux.  I am not a big fan of diamonds because it's always possible for the next person to have a larger one, but I have recently discovered the charm of big CZs.   Kenneth Jay Lane from ebay.  Those things sparkle like mad in sunlight and artificial light and they're bigger than any diamond I've ever seen.
> I collect pix of people wearing mutiple rings like was done in the 60s (and is coming back).  I am quite sure you and I would have been school friends because I would have admired you.   There is a Gucci scarf called the four seasons which has corner pictures of pretty women wearing 4 rings on a hand at a pop.



I certainly hope so! That would have made school days much more fun I think. I was a bit eccentric so I had strong fans and strong critics. Now I am much more vanilla (older and more tired!).
I will have to search for the Gucci scarf. I enjoy vintage Gucci scarves and have a few, mostly feminine florals, but this scarf of women with multiple rings may be my spirit animal.


----------



## gracekelly

cremel said:


> When I first saw your post about tomato harvest I thought you lived in Hawaii or something. How can you still harvest in December.
> 
> Well not sure why my colleagues could harvest baskets of vegetables and melons while mine is totally not worth it. I spend $50 buying and planting then end up harvesting half a dozen tomatos. Not very cost effective.  [emoji848]so that's it for me. Good thing is at least I get fruit. [emoji16]


I live in LA and my only success with vegetables has been in containers.  The soil has too much clay, and the exposure in the area where I can plant is not good for vegetable requiring a lot of sun.  I tried this several times and ended up putting citrus tress into that area and they have done well there.  I have some large pots for the tomatoes and regular fertilization and water have made them grow well.  I have moved them to different places depending upon the angles of the sun and that has helped.  Otherwise, it is sheer luck that this is happening.

Want to add that I spend a lot of money and time when I first attempted to grow the veggies in the ground.  I had soil amendments brought it, I invented an irrigation system for the area and the results were more than disappointing.   Sometimes it just wasn't meant to be and you have to work around it and try another approach.



mistikat said:


> I have been collecting vintage costume jewelry for a long time so yes to sparkly! I do think vintage stones are better than what is sold today, though. Glass rather than acrylic. Some of the 40s and 50s pieces are quite incredibly made and have held up really beautifully. And yes to wearing rubies and emeralds and your good pieces. Why not wear them instead of having them sit in a box somewhere? Jewelry in museums makes me a bit sad. I'm happy to see rare pieces but it's a bit melancholy that no one wears them any more.


I think that because people know that you collect bling, it makes it easier for you to wear it.  I have told myself many times what you have said about wearing what you have and not letting it sit in a box.  I am getting better.  I am always in awe when i see a picture of a royal who has the entire set i.e. earring, necklace rings etc, on their person and they manage to make it look normal!  I have to take something off, of keep it simple or I just look overdone.


----------



## mistikat

eagle1002us said:


> On second thought, you are absolute right about quality and jewelry longevity, mistikat.  I guess I was thinking that today's stones maybe be more headlight in style, kinda large.
> Here's a link to an article I found on pate de verre stones and technique from Fire Mountain Gems  -- I did not know these things b/c I am mainly attracted to animal figurals (pins mainly).  Tpfers might find this interesting:
> http://www.firemountaingems.com/resources/jewelry-making-articles/788v?printerfriendly=true
> Would love to see some pix of your collectibles when you get a chance.
> I also like costume jewelry that is inspired by (or even downright copying) fine jewelry, particularly in figurals.  Will try to photograph a couple of these since the costume manufacturers are long gone.


Chanel is well known for using really stunning pate de verre. I don't think anyone's used it better! I have a lot of collecting loves (deco, Mexican and Danish sterling, Edwardian, various costume jewelry names like Schreiner, Sherman and Dior in particular). I have a soft spot for antique and vintage paste too.

This necklace was actually owned by Phyllis Diller - go figure! It's sterling silver and all the red stones are ruby red - no orange. Though red is a really tough colour to get right in photos .
	

		
			
		

		
	



Dior dated late 1950s:



Deco sterling paste:


And some vintage Mexican (I have kind of all over the map jewelry loves!) The first is Antonio Pineda; the second is Los Castillos:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Dior dated late 50s:


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you, Nicole.  I hope you wear rings now?



I do. I should unearth my 110 year ring and take a photo. That is my most interesting one. I also have a chunky alexandrite and gold ring (my birth stone) that my mom gave me as a kid and I still love.


----------



## nicole0612

mistikat said:


> Chanel is well known for using really stunning pate de verre. I don't think anyone's used it better! I have a lot of collecting loves (deco, Mexican and Danish sterling, Edwardian, various costume jewelry names like Schreiner, Sherman and Dior in particular). I have a soft spot for antique and vintage paste too.
> 
> This necklace was actually owned by Phyllis Diller - go figure! It's sterling silver and all the red stones are ruby red - no orange. Though red is a really tough colour to get right in photos .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554025
> 
> These two are both Dior from the late 1950s:
> View attachment 3554028
> 
> View attachment 3554029
> 
> Deco sterling paste:
> View attachment 3554030
> 
> And some vintage Mexican (I have kind of all over the map jewelry loves!) The first is Antonio Pineda; the second is Los Castillos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554031
> 
> View attachment 3554033



I am so in awe. I would go to the museum of your dresser drawer any day! The deco pieces are so beautiful, it makes me happy to see such beauty in the world and to know that someone was inspired and talented enough to create this.


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> Chanel is well known for using really stunning pate de verre. I don't think anyone's used it better! I have a lot of collecting loves (deco, Mexican and Danish sterling, Edwardian, various costume jewelry names like Schreiner, Sherman and Dior in particular). I have a soft spot for antique and vintage paste too.
> 
> This necklace was actually owned by Phyllis Diller - go figure! It's sterling silver and all the red stones are ruby red - no orange. Though red is a really tough colour to get right in photos .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554025
> 
> Dior dated late 1950s:
> 
> View attachment 3554029
> 
> Deco sterling paste:
> View attachment 3554030
> 
> And some vintage Mexican (I have kind of all over the map jewelry loves!) The first is Antonio Pineda; the second is Los Castillos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554031
> 
> Dior dated late 50s:
> View attachment 3554033


Holy smokes!!!   Now tell us that you are wearing this to the office.


----------



## mistikat

gracekelly said:


> Holy smokes!!!   Now tell us that you are wearing this to the office.



I've worn everything I have, sometimes to the office. If I don't eventually wear it, I get rid of it!


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> Holy smokes!!!   Now tell us that you are wearing this to the office.



Love this! Yes, I hope you do!


----------



## mistikat

nicole0612 said:


> I am so in awe. I would go to the museum of your dresser drawer any day! The deco pieces are so beautiful, it makes me happy to see such beauty in the world and to know that someone was inspired and talented enough to create this.



I've been buying/collecting for a long time so it's a bit more than a dresser drawer ...! Not a great photo - the stones are a super pretty deep pink - but this is real Edwardian; paste and sterling and the ends would have been secured with a silk ribbon (I have a replacement gigantic spring ring clasp on it as it's easier).


----------



## nicole0612

I actually just bought a gold and pearl ~25 year vintage Chanel necklace and earring set last night at 3am after hemming and hawing all day. It is coming from England. Now I am even more excited with all of these stunning jewelry photos and talk of pretty costume jewelry.


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> I've worn everything I have, sometimes to the office. If I don't eventually wear it, I get rid of it!


*sigh*  At least you don't have to do a Candy Spelling and wear it with a track suit into the dining room at home.


----------



## mistikat

nicole0612 said:


> I actually just bought a gold and pearl ~25 year vintage Chanel necklace and earring set last night at 3am after hemming and hawing all day. It is coming from England. Now I am even more excited with all of these stunning jewelry photos and talk of pretty costume jewelry.



Vintage Chanel is really lovely. Please post pics when you get it!


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> I actually just bought a gold and pearl ~25 year vintage Chanel necklace and earring set last night at 3am after hemming and hawing all day. It is coming from England. Now I am even more excited with all of these stunning jewelry photos and talk of pretty costume jewelry.


Can't wait to see this!  I have a a Chanel Gripoix brooch and some older pieces.  They are all quite different from what they make today.


----------



## nicole0612

mistikat said:


> I've been buying/collecting for a long time so it's a bit more than a dresser drawer ...! Not a great photo - the stones are a super pretty deep pink - but this is real Edwardian; paste and sterling and the ends would have been secured with a silk ribbon (I have a replacement gigantic spring ring clasp on it as it's easier).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554047



Ha! I was joking! I certainly hope these are not all jumbled up in a dresser drawer 
This necklace is a stunner! It's all in the details. 
My personal favorite eras for jewelry are Victorian, Edwardian and Deco.  I love the clothes from the Edwardian and Deco periods as well. The hairstyles not so much! 
I also love medieval clothing styles (I think that's why I love Gucci ads), but the technology was too rudimentary for jewelry before the old European cut for me (though my 110 year ring has Mine cut/single cut for the tiny framing stones.


----------



## nicole0612

mistikat said:


> Vintage Chanel is really lovely. Please post pics when you get it!



Thank you! I will.


----------



## mistikat

gracekelly said:


> *sigh*  At least you don't have to do a Candy Spelling and wear it with a track suit into the dining room at home.





gracekelly said:


> Can't wait to see this!  I have a a Chanel Gripoix brooch and some older pieces.  They are all quite different from what they make today.



No to track suits! But I've worn some fairly out there pieces just hanging around the house! And I agree about vintage Chanel vs. current pieces. Very different.


----------



## mistikat

nicole0612 said:


> Ha! I was joking! I certainly hope these are not all jumbled up in a dresser drawer
> This necklace is a stunner! It's all in the details.
> My personal favorite eras for jewelry are Victorian, Edwardian and Deco.  I love the clothes from the Edwardian and Deco periods as well. The hairstyles not so much!
> I also love medieval clothing styles (I think that's why I love Gucci ads), but the technology was too rudimentary for jewelry before the old European cut for me (though my 110 year ring has Mine cut/single cut for the tiny framing stones.



My wedding gown was Edwardian and I had a rather My Fair Lady hat made to go with it.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> Can't wait to see this!  I have a a Chanel Gripoix brooch and some older pieces.  They are all quite different from what they make today.



The vintage gripoix is stunning! What are the colors?


----------



## Genie27

mistikat said:


> Chanel is well known for using really stunning pate de verre. I don't think anyone's used it better! I have a lot of collecting loves (deco, Mexican and Danish sterling, Edwardian, various costume jewelry names like Schreiner, Sherman and Dior in particular). I have a soft spot for antique and vintage paste too.
> 
> This necklace was actually owned by Phyllis Diller - go figure! It's sterling silver and all the red stones are ruby red - no orange. Though red is a really tough colour to get right in photos .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554025
> 
> Dior dated late 1950s:
> 
> View attachment 3554029
> 
> Deco sterling paste:
> View attachment 3554030
> 
> And some vintage Mexican (I have kind of all over the map jewelry loves!) The first is Antonio Pineda; the second is Los Castillos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554031
> 
> View attachment 3554033
> 
> Dior dated late 50s:



***wow***

Just yesterday I was wishing my mom collected H or C to hand down instead of gold and Swarovski.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Yes to sparkly indeed! I could not agree more.
> Vintage costume jewelry may be just as durable as vintage fine jewelry in some cases. I have a 110 year old Diamond and gold/platinum ring that I chose as my original wedding ring for romantic reasons, but I finally had to set it aside after I had lost one stone and broken the band twice.
> I absolutely love vintage emerald rings and have considered many (emerald, diamond and gold rings are so beautiful in my opinion), but the emeralds are often chipped or at a big risk for it, I wonder if costume glass emeralds wear better. I know it was quite common to use glass emeralds even in fine jewelry.


paste stones.   Supposed to be good quality because paste stones are leaded glass.   It was common to use glass stones as you say.

  Are the rings you like Victorian, Edwardian, or deco?  (I'll put deco on another post)

victorian example from Lang's Antiques












Edwardian ring  (1901-1910)  from the web


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I certainly hope so! That would have made school days much more fun I think. I was a bit eccentric so I had strong fans and strong critics. Now I am much more vanilla (older and more tired!).
> I will have to search for the Gucci scarf. I enjoy vintage Gucci scarves and have a few, mostly feminine florals, but this scarf of women with multiple rings may be my spirit animal.


It's on ebay fairly regularly and one day I will get one, too.   check it out!  It's called the Four Seasons scarf (by Gucci)


----------



## Genie27

Most of my jewelry is gold. Old gold, 18k Italian, some 22k from my grandmothers.

I have a pair of sterling silver earrings and matching brooch with a black cross-stitch panel with embroidered roses - I believe it was a gift to my mom from a trip to Austria over 40 years ago but I know nothing else about it.

I don't wear rings but I do have a lovely star sapphire cabochon that I should/would if I got around to it.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Most of my jewelry is gold. Old gold, 18k Italian, some 22k from my grandmothers.
> 
> I have a pair of sterling silver earrings and matching brooch with a black cross-stitch panel with embroidered roses - I believe it was a gift to my mom from a trip to Austria but I know nothing else about it.
> 
> I don't wear rings but I do have a lovely star sapphire cabochon that I should/would if I got around to it.


Love stars.   Hope you can post it one day.


----------



## eagle1002us

mistikat said:


> Chanel is well known for using really stunning pate de verre. I don't think anyone's used it better! I have a lot of collecting loves (deco, Mexican and Danish sterling, Edwardian, various costume jewelry names like Schreiner, Sherman and Dior in particular). I have a soft spot for antique and vintage paste too.
> 
> This necklace was actually owned by Phyllis Diller - go figure! It's sterling silver and all the red stones are ruby red - no orange. Though red is a really tough colour to get right in photos .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554025
> 
> Dior dated late 1950s:
> 
> View attachment 3554029
> 
> Deco sterling paste:
> View attachment 3554030
> 
> And some vintage Mexican (I have kind of all over the map jewelry loves!) The first is Antonio Pineda; the second is Los Castillos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554031
> 
> View attachment 3554033
> 
> Dior dated late 50s:


I have all over the map collecting interests, too!  Most recent interest in acquiring Scandinavian sterling silver from the 60s  (tho, haven't made much headway there, yet.  Some of the nicest pieces seem to be white metal (tin, pewter?).  So I scrapbook pix of these.  
I like Emilia Castillo in Mexican, she's considered by some to be too recent to be collectible.  I wish I had more of her jewelry but the older stuff is HTF.   
And then, costume figurals of lions, hippos, owls.  
Your collection is amazing, Mistikat!  I want to see your Chanel, too!   and more of your collection.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I actually just bought a gold and pearl ~25 year vintage Chanel necklace and earring set last night at 3am after hemming and hawing all day. It is coming from England. Now I am even more excited with all of these stunning jewelry photos and talk of pretty costume jewelry.


England is a good source.   Very nice Victorian lockets there.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Remember when we were discussing flip flops and winter jackets? Well I did this last weekend. This is me at the West Palm Beach Airport waiting for my flight to DC. I did not want to carry my jacket, nor was I willing to give up my flip flops. It makes perfect sense to me!!!

Also, these boxes caused quite a stir when they delivered to my office. I was a bit mortified, because I don't like to flaunt my purchases. They delivered at lunchtime and i immediately drove them home. Next time I'm going to have the driver call me so I can go downstairs and bring them to my car quickly and discreetly.

I bought DD a Bleu Nuit/Bleu de Galice Double Sens along with a rodeo. I also picked up a 31CM Blue Nuit Bolide as well as the poncho. Was offered a bunch of rodeos and charms, too.


----------



## Genie27

Eagle, here's an old pic of the star and my silver brooch/earrings


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I certainly hope so! That would have made school days much more fun I think. I was a bit eccentric so I had strong fans and strong critics. Now I am much more vanilla (older and more tired!).
> I will have to search for the Gucci scarf. I enjoy vintage Gucci scarves and have a few, mostly feminine florals, but this scarf of women with multiple rings may be my spirit animal.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Eagle, here's an old pic of the star and my silver brooch/earrings


Genie, is that beautiful star sapphire by any chance an engagement ring from the Deco era, 1920s-30s?  (as you well know but dates are for potential tpf connoisseurs . . .)  I have seen them at estate shows . . . they are so beautiful.


----------



## Cordeliere

mistikat said:


> I have been collecting vintage costume jewelry for a long time so yes to sparkly! I do think vintage stones are better than what is sold today, though. Glass rather than acrylic. Some of the 40s and 50s pieces are quite incredibly made and have held up really beautifully. And yes to wearing rubies and emeralds and your good pieces. Why not wear them instead of having them sit in a box somewhere? Jewelry in museums makes me a bit sad. I'm happy to see rare pieces but it's a bit melancholy that no one wears them any more.



I love the pictures you posted.   So elegant.  Truly amazing collection.   Where to you look to find pieces like this?   Do you have any advice for someone who wants to start collecting vintage jewelry?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Genie27 said:


> Eagle, here's an old pic of the star and my silver brooch/earrings


I have a vintage star sapphire ring from my mother. Will have to root around in my jewelry box to take a picture.

Yours is VERY pretty.


----------



## mistikat

Cordeliere said:


> I love the pictures you posted.   So elegant.   Where to you look to find pieces like this?   Do you have any advice for someone who wants to start collecting vintage jewelry?



Thanks! I go to a lot of antiques/vintage shows and also buy online from various good sites. I think buy what you love, first. And make sure condition is excellent for the price paid. It's often impossible to replace missing or damaged stones or settings but if something is not expensive or the damage isn't prominent, it may not be a deal breaker. I have many "wounded soldier" pieces I bought just to have a particular piece or because the damage didn't bother me. Also remember fakes are common too so try to know as much as possible about what you decide to collect.


----------



## mistikat

Genie27 said:


> Eagle, here's an old pic of the star and my silver brooch/earrings



Your ring is gorgeous!


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> I love the pictures you posted.   So elegant.   Where to you look to find pieces like this?   Do you have any advice for someone who wants to start collecting vintage jewelry?



Not to horn in on Mistikat's reply which I'd like to see too, I would recommend old and new editions of Warman's Jewelry by Christie Romero.  The newer editions have somewhat more pictures but the older ones have more text.  I knew her.  She was an appraiser for Antiques Roadshow as well as a presenter on conferences having to do with the history of jewelry.   She was very nice and knowledgeable.   Sadly she succumbed to cancer maybe a decade ago.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Eagle, here's an old pic of the star and my silver brooch/earrings


lovely needlepoint earrings!


----------



## Cordeliere

mistikat said:


> Thanks! I go to a lot of antiques/vintage shows and also buy online from various good sites. I think buy what you love, first. And make sure condition is excellent for the price paid. It's often impossible to replace missing or damaged stones or settings but if something is not expensive or the damage isn't prominent, it may not be a deal breaker. I have many "wounded soldier" pieces I bought just to have a particular piece or because the damage didn't bother me. Also remember fakes are common too so try to know as much as possible about what you decide to collect.



Antique/vintage shows sound like lots of fun.  I tend to get overwhelmed looking, but having a narrow focus, just on jewelry, would probably make it better.  After I narrow down my jewelry interests, is it easy to find information on the internet, or will i need to track down books?

Again I want to complement you on your collection.   Great taste, IMHO.   DH had cataract surgery last week.  I took the Heritage Auction Jewelry catalogue with me to pass the time in the waiting room (the auction had already passed, so this was intended as a binge of eye candy).   I didn't see a lot that I liked, but the  few things I flagged were very similar to your pieces.  I don't even have names for what I like yet.


----------



## Genie27

My friend is a jeweller and picked out the stone for me and designed the setting - so it's not vintage at all - about 5 years old. And it was meant to be a right hand ring, never an engagement ring, but i feel more comfortable wearing a ring on my left hand. So I don't wear it - I should start wearing and see how it feels but people are going to start thinking I'm engaged.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> Not to horn in on Mistikat's reply which I'd like to see too, I would recommend old and new editions of Warman's Jewelry by Christie Romero.  The newer editions have somewhat more pictures but the older ones have more text.  I knew her.  She was an appraiser for Antiques Roadshow as well as a presenter on conferences having to do with the history of jewelry.   She was very nice and knowledgeable.   Sadly she succumbed to cancer maybe a decade ago.



You just answered my question about where to find information.  Thanks.


----------



## Genie27

Eagle, My favourite styles are Deco and Nouveau - the linear deco suits me better, but I have a weakness for the swirls of AN - I love Mucha so much.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> My friend is a jeweller and picked out the stone for me and designed the setting - so it's not vintage at all - about 5 years old. And it was meant to be a right hand ring, never an engagement ring, but i feel more comfortable wearing a ring on my left hand. So I don't wear it - I should start wearing and see how it feels but people are going to start thinking I'm engaged.


Oh, no!  They won't think you're engaged.  That was a fad/style only during the deco era.  Why it came into being I don't know.   Wear it!


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Eagle, My favourite styles are Deco and Nouveau - the linear deco suits me better, but I have a weakness for the swirls of AN - I love Mucha so much.


Mucha did a lot of nouveau posters of pretty women, right?  I love pictures of women in "fashionable" dress.  I have a few prints of Victorian ladies I have gotten framed from Godey's Ladies Book.  I went on a victorian kick a few years ago and made a simplified version of a Victorian jacket from a Butterick Victorian jacket pattern.  It was cropped and has big puffed sleeves.  I made it in a mauve-y pink silk dupioni with matching trim.  Silk was iridescent with navy highlights so I lined it in navy. I don't think I've ever worn it (yet).  
When you get a chance maybe post pix of Mucha pix?


----------



## Genie27

I will - Ivan Lendl is a serious collector of Mucha (both very famous Czech people) and organized an exhibit - that happened to be in Prague, when I was fortunate to visit a few years ago. I have pics on my work computer. Early cigarette and chocolate ads, some featuring Sarah Bernhardt, as well as his more serious non AN, non commercial work.


----------



## eagle1002us

I hope to post a few things this week.  I am not adept with my smart phone which knows how to outsmart me big time.


----------



## cremel

etoupebirkin said:


> Remember when we were discussing flip flops and winter jackets? Well I did this last weekend. This is me at the West Palm Beach Airport waiting for my flight to DC. I did not want to carry my jacket, nor was I willing to give up my flip flops. It makes perfect sense to me!!!
> 
> Also, these boxes caused quite a stir when they delivered to my office. I was a bit mortified, because I don't like to flaunt my purchases. They delivered at lunchtime and i immediately drove them home. Next time I'm going to have the driver call me so I can go downstairs and bring them to my car quickly and discreetly.
> 
> I bought DD a Bleu Nuit/Bleu de Galice Double Sens along with a rodeo. I also picked up a 31CM Blue Nuit Bolide as well as the poncho. Was offered a bunch of rodeos and charms, too.
> View attachment 3554087
> View attachment 3554088
> View attachment 3554089
> View attachment 3554101



Congrats EB! You sure were in a good mood!!! Loads of H in one day. I love that yellow rodeo on your daughters dohble sense.  

Did your feet complain being too cold in the cool air in DC? [emoji23] my brother who travels a LOT suggested me to switch to those hotel slippers on long flights. Once I arrive I should throw them away.


----------



## nicole0612

mistikat said:


> My wedding gown was Edwardian and I had a rather My Fair Lady hat made to go with it.



My wedding gown (with dad here) was in a vintage style as well. It also fit with that theme of costume baubles.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


>





eagle1002us said:


> It's on ebay fairly regularly and one day I will get one, too.   check it out!  It's called the Four Seasons scarf (by Gucci)



I love this one! I have seen it before on ebay as well. Now I have to buy it. I did not realize the women had rings on. I already had warm feelings for this scarf because it reminds me of a set of porcelain carousel horses that my mom had when I was growing up. There was one for each season; the winter one was draped in holly and snowflakes, the summer one was covered in wildflowers, the autumn one was decked in Fall leaves and berries and so on.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> My wedding gown was in a vintage style as well. It also fit with that theme of costume baubles.
> View attachment 3554194
> 
> View attachment 3554195
> 
> View attachment 3554196


Wow!  How unique and how beautiful!  To me it's a 1930's slim satin gown full of old Hollywood glamour!   And beading was used in that era and the 1940s.  Great choice.  Mine was puffed sleeve in a Princess Di style (but no train) and I wore a small hat of satin leaves, a 1950s hat.  I found it in an old DC clothing store in green satin and had someone at G Street Fabrics make it in white satin to match the gown.


----------



## eagle1002us

mistikat said:


> Thanks! I go to a lot of antiques/vintage shows and also buy online from various good sites. I think buy what you love, first. And make sure condition is excellent for the price paid. It's often impossible to replace missing or damaged stones or settings but if something is not expensive or the damage isn't prominent, it may not be a deal breaker. I have many "wounded soldier" pieces I bought just to have a particular piece or because the damage didn't bother me. Also remember fakes are common too so try to know as much as possible about what you decide to collect.


All excellent advice.  I found out that the local silver guy can remove lead solder.   I am amazed at the number of sterling items I see at shows that were repaired using lead solder.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> paste stones.   Supposed to be good quality because paste stones are leaded glass.   It was common to use glass stones as you say.
> 
> Are the rings you like Victorian, Edwardian, or deco?  (I'll put deco on another post)
> 
> victorian example from Lang's Antiques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edwardian ring  (1901-1910)  from the web





eagle1002us said:


> England is a good source.   Very nice Victorian lockets there.



I love rings and jewelry from all of those periods.
Here is a photo of my 1910 ring:




Excuse the newborn baby arm photobomb  This was taken moments after he was born.

I love lang's antiques and another shop called Isadora's. That is where my ring was purchased from. 
There is another shop in New York that has amazing items called Erstwhile Jewelry. I highly recommend checking it out.

Here are some antique lockers from England with paste stones:


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Eagle, here's an old pic of the star and my silver brooch/earrings



Oh Genie, this is so stunning! Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> I will - Ivan Lendl is a serious collector of Mucha (both very famous Czech people) and organized an exhibit - that happened to be in Prague, when I was fortunate to visit a few years ago. I have pics on my work computer. Early cigarette and chocolate ads, some featuring Sarah Bernhardt, as well as his more serious non AN, non commercial work.





eagle1002us said:


> I hope to post a few things this week.  I am not adept with my smart phone which knows how to outsmart me big time.



I am waiting excitedly for both of these! No pressure. I am horrible at posting on the phone as well.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Wow!  How unique and how beautiful!  To me it's a 1930's slim satin gown full of old Hollywood glamour!   And beading was used in that era and the 1940s.  Great choice.  Mine was puffed sleeve in a Princess Di style (but no train) and I wore a small hat of satin leaves, a 1950s hat.  I found it in an old DC clothing store in green satin and had someone at G Street Fabrics make it in white satin to match the gown.



That sounds great. I also love vintage hats. They look ridiculous on me, but I own a few little mini hats with small lace veils attached.


----------



## cremel

My! Nicole your wedding gown is absolutely stunning!  It's so classic and very well made. Love it!!!


----------



## cremel

Eagle I admire your knowledge about all these vintage rings scarves jewelry!!! I don't know much about them. Your 1910 ring is beauuuuutiful and very special. I don't mind the little fat baby arm there. It's too cute. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> paste stones.   Supposed to be good quality because paste stones are leaded glass.   It was common to use glass stones as you say.
> 
> Are the rings you like Victorian, Edwardian, or deco?  (I'll put deco on another post)
> 
> victorian example from Lang's Antiques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edwardian ring  (1901-1910)  from the web



Both of them are stunning.  I wish I were the owner of the first one. [emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> I hope to post a few things this week.  I am not adept with my smart phone which knows how to outsmart me big time.



[emoji23][emoji23]trust me I know how that feels. Something silly happened during my presentation in a meeting at work. Thanks to the smart phone. [emoji849]
(Edit to remove unnecessary details. )


----------



## cremel

I attended my toddler son's first gingerbread party. Not sure if the little house looks pretty but he was happy to eat the candies the whole time. [emoji16]
	

		
			
		

		
	





This is something new to me. Unlike other parents I didn't bring my own candies or anything to decorate the house.  

Christmas is around  the corner. Has anybody spent time on holiday gifts shopping?


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I love rings and jewelry from all of those periods.
> Here is a photo of my 1910 ring:
> View attachment 3554204
> 
> View attachment 3554205
> 
> Excuse the newborn baby arm photobomb  This was taken moments after he was born.
> 
> I love lang's antiques and another shop called Isadora's. That is where my ring was purchased from.
> There is another shop in New York that has amazing items called Erstwhile Jewelry. I highly recommend checking it out.
> 
> Here are some antique lockers from England with paste stones:
> View attachment 3554206
> 
> View attachment 3554207


That style of your 1910 ring is call tourbillion which in French means whirlwind.  (Also the name of the fall leaves HS!).  We are twins:  I have the same style ring only with one stone.  I was perusing my some of DM costume rings this evening and she had a costume version of the ring.  
thank you for the shop references, I will check them out.  I have some sterling silver Victorian lockets circa 1880.  They are large silver oval lockets and usually English but there are also American lockets of the same style.  Nevada had been the source of a large silver find which made its way into jewelry.   Victorian lockets are a form of mourning or memento jewelry because they are big enough to hold photos or less frequently, a lock of hair.  The round gold locket you pictured was the style that emerged after the big silver ones had peaked in popularity -- so, they are round, gold, and somewhat smaller than the Victorian silver ones.  I have seen lockets of that turn of the century era have the face of a lion on them, the lion has its mouth open and there is usually a small stone in the mouth, sometimes red.   Or the art nouveau style flowers like you have shown.  There are also sliding lockets of that period,  they slide open to reveal a mirror..  They are kinda scarce, I've only seen one.
And then there are deco lockets. . . 
Big Victorian lockets were my initial interest in jewelry.   I've culled some because I went back to wearing scarves.  Ebay has a lot of sterling Victorian lockets.


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> I attended my toddler son's first gingerbread party. Not sure if the little house looks pretty but he was happy to eat the candies the whole time. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554266
> View attachment 3554267
> 
> 
> This is something new to me. Unlike other parents I didn't bring my own candies or anything to decorate the house.
> 
> Christmas is around  the corner. Has anybody spent time on holiday gifts shopping?



Cremel, this is so cute! Love the little gingerbread house.


----------



## tabbi001

mistikat said:


> Chanel is well known for using really stunning pate de verre. I don't think anyone's used it better! I have a lot of collecting loves (deco, Mexican and Danish sterling, Edwardian, various costume jewelry names like Schreiner, Sherman and Dior in particular). I have a soft spot for antique and vintage paste too.
> 
> This necklace was actually owned by Phyllis Diller - go figure! It's sterling silver and all the red stones are ruby red - no orange. Though red is a really tough colour to get right in photos .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554025
> 
> Dior dated late 1950s:
> 
> View attachment 3554029
> 
> Deco sterling paste:
> View attachment 3554030
> 
> And some vintage Mexican (I have kind of all over the map jewelry loves!) The first is Antonio Pineda; the second is Los Castillos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554031
> 
> View attachment 3554033
> 
> Dior dated late 50s:


Misti, wow wow wow!!! How did you go about collecting these? I've always been intimidated by vintage jewelry. They have a certain domineering, authoritative and elegant look but at the same time, so fragile! 



etoupebirkin said:


> Remember when we were discussing flip flops and winter jackets? Well I did this last weekend. This is me at the West Palm Beach Airport waiting for my flight to DC. I did not want to carry my jacket, nor was I willing to give up my flip flops. It makes perfect sense to me!!!
> 
> Also, these boxes caused quite a stir when they delivered to my office. I was a bit mortified, because I don't like to flaunt my purchases. They delivered at lunchtime and i immediately drove them home. Next time I'm going to have the driver call me so I can go downstairs and bring them to my car quickly and discreetly.
> 
> I bought DD a Bleu Nuit/Bleu de Galice Double Sens along with a rodeo. I also picked up a 31CM Blue Nuit Bolide as well as the poncho. Was offered a bunch of rodeos and charms, too.
> View attachment 3554087
> View attachment 3554088
> View attachment 3554089
> View attachment 3554101


You're bags are lovely! Congrats to DD!!!



Genie27 said:


> Eagle, here's an old pic of the star and my silver brooch/earrings


Gorgeous jewelry 



nicole0612 said:


> My wedding gown (with dad here) was in a vintage style as well. It also fit with that theme of costume baubles.
> View attachment 3554194
> 
> View attachment 3554195
> 
> View attachment 3554196


I love your dress! Did you come up with the design?


----------



## tabbi001

Hi cafe! Christmas is a few days away! Can't wait for weekend to have some family time with the relatives 
Happy news! After 6 months of waiting, I finally got to buy my mom a blue garden party! The store more commonly gets tpm and if they do get 36, its bright or too light. My mom was ecstatic for cobalt! No pictures yet as it is currently under the tree 

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> Hi cafe! Christmas is a few days away! Can't wait for weekend to have some family time with the relatives
> Happy news! After 6 months of waiting, I finally got to buy my mom a blue garden party! The store more commonly gets tpm and if they do get 36, its bright or too light. My mom was ecstatic for cobalt! No pictures yet as it is currently under the tree
> 
> Happy holidays everyone!



Hi Tabbi. Happy holidays. I'm sure your mom will love it. Sounds beautiful.


----------



## Genie27

Genie27 said:


> Eagle, here's an old pic of the star and my silver brooch/earrings


Holy cr@p, these were on my iPhone and when I posted them I had no idea that rock would punch me in the eye on my PC this morning. Sorry about that. 
But on another note, the resolution on the earring/brooch pic is pretty darned good for the iPhone - I can see every stitch on the roses.


----------



## Genie27

@nicole0612 your dress is very beautiful.

@cremel that is so sweet. The fun of gingerbread houses is all the sticky sugar and candies.


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> Cremel, this is so cute! Love the little gingerbread house.



Nicole I am sure your little one would love to go to a gingerbread party too. [emoji8]two minutes into working on the little house they all started eating the decoration material.  [emoji16]


----------



## cremel

Genie27 said:


> @nicole0612 your dress is very beautiful.
> 
> @cremel that is so sweet. The fun of gingerbread houses is all the sticky sugar and candies.



I was telling him not to eat the candies because he needed to work on the house first. Another parent then whispered in my ear "it's okay to eat the candies." 

I got married late and gave birth late. At one point my mom started thinking I would never marry. [emoji3]Most of my friend's kids are already in elementary or middle school. There is so much to learn on the school activity side...I am wondering how it will turn out at the French-English preschool where we are sending them.  We discussed and DH insisted on not minding to spend $$$ ensuring their language skills from young.  "It's a gift to learn language at young age. Brains work differently when learning language as adults because you just memorize, not absorb the sound like a kid. "He goes.


----------



## Cordeliere

tabbi001 said:


> Misti, wow wow wow!!! How did you go about collecting these? I've always been intimidated by vintage jewelry. *They have a certain domineering, authoritative and elegant look but at the same time, so fragile! *



Very interesting description of vintage jewelry.


----------



## mistikat

eagle1002us said:


> I have all over the map collecting interests, too!  Most recent interest in acquiring Scandinavian sterling silver from the 60s  (tho, haven't made much headway there, yet.  Some of the nicest pieces seem to be white metal (tin, pewter?).  So I scrapbook pix of these.
> I like Emilia Castillo in Mexican, she's considered by some to be too recent to be collectible.  I wish I had more of her jewelry but the older stuff is HTF.
> And then, costume figurals of lions, hippos, owls.
> Your collection is amazing, Mistikat!  I want to see your Chanel, too!   and more of your collection.



I don't have any Chanel; any of the pieces I wanted were in the thousands so those were easy passes for me! Since you like lockets and owls ... the first is a sterling set by Antonio Pineda; the eyes are moonstones. The second is silver and enamel by the German/Pforzheim company Meyle & Meyer. They did a lot of plique a jour enamel and a lot of this style of locket. I sold this to a collector a long time ago (kept the chain) but it's such a pretty piece.


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> I don't have any Chanel; any of the pieces I wanted were in the thousands so those were easy passes for me! Since you like lockets and owls ... the first is a sterling set by Antonio Pineda; the eyes are moonstones. The second is silver and enamel by the German/Pforzheim company Meyle & Meyer. They did a lot of plique a jour enamel and a lot of this style of locket. I sold this to a collector a long time ago (kept the chain) but it's such a pretty piece.
> 
> View attachment 3554571
> View attachment 3554572


Very unusual pieces and I can see how a collector would want them.  I took enameling classes many years ago and would have loved to learn this technique.


----------



## gracekelly

tabbi001 said:


> Hi cafe! Christmas is a few days away! Can't wait for weekend to have some family time with the relatives
> Happy news! After 6 months of waiting, I finally got to buy my mom a blue garden party! The store more commonly gets tpm and if they do get 36, its bright or too light. My mom was ecstatic for cobalt! No pictures yet as it is currently under the tree
> 
> Happy holidays everyone!


That is a great and useful bag and of course, you can borrow it   You should get a purse insert because it is larger and things can move around inside.  I find it makes things easier when using that size.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> I attended my toddler son's first gingerbread party. Not sure if the little house looks pretty but he was happy to eat the candies the whole time. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554266
> View attachment 3554267
> 
> 
> This is something new to me. Unlike other parents I didn't bring my own candies or anything to decorate the house.
> 
> Christmas is around  the corner. Has anybody spent time on holiday gifts shopping?


Oh, to be two years old again!


----------



## gracekelly

cremel said:


> Nicole I am sure your little one would love to go to a gingerbread party too. [emoji8]two minutes into working on the little house they all started eating the decoration material.  [emoji16]


What a fun idea to have a gingerbread party!  I had a childhood friend with   6 brothers and sisters  in the family and they made a house every year and it sat on the dining room table for weeks.  I used to be in awe of it and all the work that went into it.


----------



## eagle1002us

mistikat said:


> I don't have any Chanel; any of the pieces I wanted were in the thousands so those were easy passes for me! Since you like lockets and owls ... the first is a sterling set by Antonio Pineda; the eyes are moonstones. The second is silver and enamel by the German/Pforzheim company Meyle & Meyer. They did a lot of plique a jour enamel and a lot of this style of locket. I sold this to a collector a long time ago (kept the chain) but it's such a pretty piece.
> 
> View attachment 3554571
> View attachment 3554572


Those owls are amazing, mistikat!  I've never seen anything like them!   So glad you posted the pictures.  If I ever get to Germany (not sure about that) I would definitely go visit the museum at Pforzheim.   I know next to nothing about Pforzheim other than it was a cutting/jewelry center. Thanks for the makers information.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mistikat, everyone is lovin' your jewelry.  It would be great if you could post some more things.  It's total eye candy.  (throw in some more Mexican for me, ok?)


----------



## mistikat

eagle1002us said:


> Mistikat, everyone is lovin' your jewelry.  It would be great if you could post some more things.  It's total eye candy.  (throw in some more Mexican for me, ok?)



Jewelry IS total eye candy ... it's probably my real passion.
First up is a Hector Aguillar lily of the valley pin as made for Coro, but it's a copy of his original design; it's also very large, maybe 3 or 4 inches across?
	

		
			
		

		
	




This collar is possibly very early Antonio Pineda, 1950s:


Los Castillo bird eating fish:


The head/detail of a Margot de Taxco snake bracelet - the enameling is really lovely:


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> Jewelry IS total eye candy ... it's probably my real passion.
> First up is a Hector Aguillar lily of the valley pin as made for Coro, but it's a copy of his original design; it's also very large, maybe 3 or 4 inches across?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554592
> 
> 
> This collar is possibly very early Antonio Pineda, 1950s:
> View attachment 3554595
> 
> Los Castillo bird eating fish:
> View attachment 3554596
> 
> The head/detail of a Margot de Taxco snake bracelet - the enameling is really lovely:
> View attachment 3554597


I have a silver collar that is very like the one you are showing. Purchased back in the 80's and of course I have forgotten the name of the designer.  The brooch has a very Christmas look to me.


----------



## mistikat

gracekelly said:


> I have a silver collar that is very like the one you are showing. Purchased back in the 80's and of course I have forgotten the name of the designer.  The brooch has a very Christmas look to me.


That's one of my favourite necklaces. It looks very contemporary and it's really easy to wear.


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> That's one of my favourite necklaces. It looks very contemporary and it's really easy to wear.


Your necklace looks easier to wear than mine because it is made in segments and has a catch.  Mine is all one piece like a cuff around your neck.  I will try to find it.


----------



## gracekelly

gracekelly said:


> Your necklace looks easier to wear than mine because it is made in segments and has a catch.  Mine is all one piece like a cuff around your neck.  I will try to find it.



Now I hope I don't offend anyone when I tell you that when I purchased it, the store owner told me that Nancy Reagan had the same piece.  At the time I wasn't sure if that was a good thing or a bad thing lol!  Truthfully, I never thought it was her style so perhaps she bought it for her daughter.  Nancy never struck me as being a silver kind of girl and more like 18K.


----------



## eagle1002us

mistikat said:


> Jewelry IS total eye candy ... it's probably my real passion.
> First up is a Hector Aguillar lily of the valley pin as made for Coro, but it's a copy of his original design; it's also very large, maybe 3 or 4 inches across?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554592
> 
> 
> This collar is possibly very early Antonio Pineda, 1950s:
> View attachment 3554595
> 
> Los Castillo bird eating fish:
> View attachment 3554596
> 
> The head/detail of a Margot de Taxco snake bracelet - the enameling is really lovely:
> View attachment 3554597


I hadn't seen the lilies of the valley pin or the collar.  Really like the lilies but both are very fine.   I had a replica of the Margot snake (nowhere near such fine enameling as on yours, the original, but I found it heavy to wear so sold it.  Also had the Los Castillo bird eating fish.  There is a Schiffer book (of several years ago) on Margot's jewelry which shows some Asian figures with moonstone if I recall correctly.  Have you ever seen those?  They're like TDF.

I've bought a couple of things from Lolly Commoday who was a dealer who contributed a lot of pictures to the Schiffer book, Silver Jewelry Designs:  Good Better Best.  Kept maybe one of them, a gauntlet style bracelet.  H silver came along and well . . .  I had to choose.   I think she was from the West Coast.  Did you know her?  (She passed about a decade ago).  She was a bit on the cranky side at times but a real character and knew one heck of a lot.   I couldn't fit into a neck-ring like your collar she was selling and she hollared, "Your neck!  Your neck!  Lose some weight in your neck!!"   

Supposedly some 15 years ago William Spratling pieces went for $10K and the antique shows had a lot of Mexican at that time.

When dealers ask you how much you paid for something what do you say?   I could tell Lolly liked something I was wearing at the time because she asked me what I paid for it, I told her and she snapped, "You overpaid."  HA!   I took that as a backhanded compliment since I hadn't paid very much.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Now I hope I don't offend anyone when I tell you that when I purchased it, the store owner told me that Nancy Reagan had the same piece.  At the time I wasn't sure if that was a good thing or a bad thing lol!  Truthfully, I never thought it was her style so perhaps she bought it for her daughter.  Nancy never struck me as being a silver kind of girl and more like 18K.


Well, she could wear that collar when she was riding a horse with Ronnie or going to a BBQ, so I believe she did have it.  (Now, the rest of us would wear a fine collar like that all the time . . .  and be thrilled to have it!).  She had established a reputation for high-end designer stuff, Jimmy Galanos, Oscar de la Renta, and got the jewelry to match.


----------



## mistikat

@eagle1002us I did know Lolly. She had some amazing stuff, too. I have no Spratling - very expensive even when I started to collect Mexican jewellery so I can believe those prices from 10 years ago. I feel fortunate to even have the Antonio Pineda I have. I wore the bracelet to a talk given by Penny Morrill and she had never seen the design. It's pretty incredible - a tight "cuff" and then a very large wing with the pearl in the centre. I call it my Wonder Woman bracelet. I literally have to be careful not to knock it into doors or banisters when I wear it. I know a lot of dealers and I am usually (!) honest with them about what I paid. But dealers have a different price yardstick, generally. As do collectors. I've never seen Margot moonstone pieces but I do love that stone. Opals, too, which is probably my favourite stone. I also have a lot of Scandinavian silver and while I like the Hermes silver I have, I don't find it better or frankly worth the Hermes premium. I'd rather have a Jensen piece than an Hermes piece of silver, as I think the quality is higher on the Jensen and their prices are better too.


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> @eagle1002us I did know Lolly. She had some amazing stuff, too. I have no Spratling - very expensive even when I started to collect Mexican jewellery so I can believe those prices from 10 years ago. I feel fortunate to even have the Antonio Pineda I have. I wore the bracelet to a talk given by Penny Morrill and she had never seen the design. It's pretty incredible - a tight "cuff" and then a very large wing with the pearl in the centre. I call it my Wonder Woman bracelet. I literally have to be careful not to knock it into doors or banisters when I wear it. I know a lot of dealers and I am usually (!) honest with them about what I paid. But dealers have a different price yardstick, generally. As do collectors. I've never seen Margot moonstone pieces but I do love that stone. Opals, too, which is probably my favourite stone. I also have a lot of Scandinavian silver and while I like the Hermes silver I have,* I don't find it better or frankly worth the Hermes premium. I'd rather have a Jensen piece than an Hermes piece of silver, as I think the quality is higher on the Jensen and their prices are better too.*




This is interesting!  I have gone into their stores a few times, but never became excited about anything   Have things changed recently?  I am a huge fan of Hermes silver and love the silkiness of it.


----------



## mistikat

gracekelly said:


> This is interesting!  I have gone into their stores a few times, but never became excited about anything   Have things changed recently?  I am a huge fan of Hermes silver and love the silkiness of it.



I just feel like the Jensen pieces I have are preferable to the Hermes I have. Hard to compare as the designs/finishes are very different but I would go Jensen before Hermes any time. I've had the Henning Koppel-designed
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 "amoeba" bracelet for a long time and still love the fit and design of it.

I like my Hermes Alea but ... Jensen all the way. (And yes, the Hermes bracelet is supposed to be nicked, tarnished and worn looking. It's what drew me to the design in the first place.)


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> I just feel like the Jensen pieces I have are preferable to the Hermes I have. Hard to compare as the designs/finishes are very different but I would go Jensen before Hermes any time. I've had the Henning Koppel-designed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "amoeba" bracelet for a long time and still love the fit and design of it.
> 
> I like my Hermes Alea but ... Jensen all the way. (And yes, the Hermes bracelet is supposed to be nicked, tarnished and worn looking. It's what drew me to the design in the first place.)
> View attachment 3554650



I remember the Alea and you never see them even for resale.  It is a very custom looking piece.  I have never seen the amoeba bracelet before and it is a very interesting design.


----------



## eagle1002us

mistikat said:


> @eagle1002us I did know Lolly. She had some amazing stuff, too. I have no Spratling - very expensive even when I started to collect Mexican jewellery so I can believe those prices from 10 years ago. I feel fortunate to even have the Antonio Pineda I have. I wore the bracelet to a talk given by Penny Morrill and she had never seen the design. It's pretty incredible - a tight "cuff" and then a very large wing with the pearl in the centre. I call it my Wonder Woman bracelet. I literally have to be careful not to knock it into doors or banisters when I wear it. I know a lot of dealers and I am usually (!) honest with them about what I paid. But dealers have a different price yardstick, generally. As do collectors. I've never seen Margot moonstone pieces but I do love that stone. Opals, too, which is probably my favourite stone. I also have a lot of Scandinavian silver and while I like the Hermes silver I have, I don't find it better or frankly worth the Hermes premium. I'd rather have a Jensen piece than an Hermes piece of silver, as I think the quality is higher on the Jensen and their prices are better too.












When I got the Hermes clic and the Hermes clap it eventually struck me that they have a simplicity of design that resembles Scandinavian silver jewelry -- Jensen and all his compatriots, male and female.   I like to layer bracelets and so have on a wish list something that would have the clean-cut streamlined lines of the above bracelets.   BTW, these are not my fav H bracelets.  I prefer chunky.  Got some CDCs this year, including the silver version and love those.   Never gave them much of a thought before the colored leathers were sold in a large size.  
At the time I encountered Mexican silver it had the advantage of being easy to understand with pre-Conquest symbolism and very affordable.  Much of it is chunky.  The Jensen jewelry had much higher prices and the bracelets were smaller than, say, the Boucle Sellier Geant and the Espionne -- altho I have and wear a few of the rope-twisted silver bangles Jensen made.  Those are fine, heavy, etc.  

Probably to layer stuff well it should be linear in overall design.  Jensen's famous amoeba bracelet would lose its impact if it were layered.  Further, it's hard to imagine anything could be layered with it because it has wavy links.   The Ibe Dahlquist bracelets below are on my wish list.  (Might be a while before I got them, tho, my wishlist is huge).  But they are funky and chunky and statement pieces.    






Hermes jewelry is exceedingly sensitive to precious metal prices.   Some CDCs do not have YG studs, just rose gold.  (Gold prices supposedly are going up last I heard).   And the chunk factor is not there, lately.  The Licol bracelet is fluid and interesting but not chunky, etc. etc.
Mistikat, did you post that bracelet you mention that is so dramatic?  And can I see a pix of the Alea on your wrist?  I have not been able to see that bracelet working for me, probably because the links vary.  But I'd like to see how it looks on someone who really likes it.


----------



## mistikat

I have and love the large CDC - but it took a while to figure out how to open it! Here is the Hermes Alea; it also comes (more readily) in all silver without the rose gold clasp/ring. It's hard to really get a good sense of it in these pics (it looks like the chaine d'ancre a bit in these pics but that's not what it looks like on - the Alea has a link from each of several different bracelets). And the Pineda bracelet worn so you can see the size of the "wing," which extends about three inches past the wrist.


----------



## eagle1002us

mistikat said:


> I have and love the large CDC - but it took a while to figure out how to open it! Here is the Hermes Alea; it also comes (more readily) in all silver without the rose gold clasp/ring. It's hard to really get a good sense of it in these pics (it looks like the chaine d'ancre a bit in these pics but that's not what it looks like on - the Alea has a link from each of several different bracelets). And the Pineda bracelet worn so you can see the size of the "wing," which extends about three inches past the wrist.
> View attachment 3554720
> View attachment 3554721
> View attachment 3554722


The Pineda is TDF, totally wonderful!  I've never seen it before.  It may be a one-off?  I bet it is if Penny Morrill hadn't seen it..  

 I can see that the Alea looks good on you.   The only way I could ever use it to layer with other bracelets is probably to get the PM version with the smaller links.  And, layering may blur the effect of the individually different links.  

I still struggle a bit from time to time with getting the large CDC open.   I forget which angle to approach it from.


----------



## mistikat

The Alea is very chunky. I wouldn't layer it but you might be more comfortable with that look/feel.


----------



## dharma

mistikat said:


> The Aleia is very chunky. I wouldn't layer it but you might be more comfortable with that look/feel.


Mistikat,I adore your jewelry collection. Xo


----------



## mistikat

View attachment 3554868


dharma said:


> Mistikat,I adore your jewelry collection. Xo



Thank you! It's really pretty eclectic. Silver, rhinestone (lots and lots and lots of those), fab stuff I get fascinated with. Like the Vega Maddux necklace below (she used to sell at markets in the LA area - her jewelry is amazing - all semi precious stones and enamel). The beads are jadeite and amethyst. And the rhinestone bib is what I have on in my passport photo (long story but I was being photographed for something else on the same day and decided to just keep it on. And yes, GK, I've worn that to work). So ... there is no real rhyme or reason. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Oh, and the Vega necklace is big. (Just the way I like it when it comes to jewelry...)


----------



## nicole0612

tabbi001 said:


> I love your dress! Did you come up with the design?





Genie27 said:


> @nicole0612 your dress is very beautiful.



Thank you! I wish I could design clothing myself. Perhaps Eagle could do it, she has mentioned designing her own clothing and some very interesting sounding pieces. My gown was made by Gwendolynne, an Australian wedding designer who specializes in dresses with Art Deco styling. I needed to have my chest covered for the ceremony and wanted vintage glass beading so I took elements from several of their designs to make my gown. I was not someone who had ever thought about her "ideal" wedding dress before, but I'm always up for a good game of dress up. I used to wear a lot of elaborate party dresses from the 40's with silk flower appliqués and all kinds of beautiful craziness to every wedding I attended, but as I got older I realized that #1- it's not nice to have a more elaborate dress than the bride and #2- it's hard to fit into a dress with a 23 inch waist and a C-D cup bust when you are older than mid twenties!
Speaking of your design Eagle, I would love to see the Victorian jacket if you still have it!


----------



## nicole0612

mistikat said:


> View attachment 3554868
> 
> 
> Thank you! It's really pretty eclectic. Silver, rhinestone (lots and lots and lots of those), fab stuff I get fascinated with. Like the Vega Maddux necklace below (she used to sell at markets in the LA area - her jewelry is amazing - all semi precious stones and enamel). The beads are jadeite and amethyst. And the rhinestone bib is what I have on in my passport photo (long story but I was being photographed for something else on the same day and decided to just keep it on. And yes, GK, I've worn that to work). So ... there is no real rhyme or reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554865
> 
> View attachment 3554866
> 
> 
> Oh, and the Vega necklace is big. (Just the way I like it when it comes to jewelry...)



Mistikat, I am loving your jewelry like everyone else. I didn't think you could top the beautiful pieces you posted yesterday, but these are more stunners! I scrolled back through the posts of today, did I miss the passport photo with jewels photo? Ahh, now I see that it is THIS jeweled necklace here. Magnificent. What else can I say? Magnificent necklace, even more magnificent that you are wearing it in your passport photo.


----------



## Genie27

Mistikat, these jewels are stunning!! Thanks for sharing. I love big blingy sparkly stuff. More please !


----------



## eagle1002us

That Vega Maddux necklace is a stunner as is your passport photo.   
How could we in the Cafe thread spend tomorrow?  option (1)  looking at more of Mistikat's beautiful things or (2) discussing how cute the pink Ever-ready bunny looks in flip flops and sunglasses and banging on a drum.  That commercial is adorable.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I wish I could design clothing myself. Perhaps Eagle could do it, she has mentioned designing her own clothing and some very interesting sounding pieces. My gown was made by Gwendolynne, an Australian wedding designer who specializes in dresses with Art Deco styling. I needed to have my chest covered for the ceremony and wanted vintage glass beading so I took elements from several of their designs to make my gown. I was not someone who had ever thought about her "ideal" wedding dress before, but I'm always up for a good game of dress up. I used to wear a lot of elaborate party dresses from the 40's with silk flower appliqués and all kinds of beautiful craziness to every wedding I attended, but as I got older I realized that #1- it's not nice to have a more elaborate dress than the bride and #2- it's hard to fit into a dress with a 23 inch waist and a C-D cup bust when you are older than mid twenties!
> Speaking of your design Eagle, I would love to see the Victorian jacket if you still have it!


I love the1940s dress up, the Joan Crawford shoulders, the beaded appliques sewn on the shoulders and front of swing jackets.   My SIL wore white to my wedding.  Not that I cared particularly, but supposedly only the bride is supposed to wear white.   At least she didn't have a little hat of white satin leaves. 
 I had a 23 inch waist for about a month when I was 15.   I fit into a skirt that was too tight for DM.  Some noticed but it took a lot of effort to maintain, walking all over kingdom come, watching what I ate.  My crutch at that time was low fat chocolate milk.   Not that caloric and it was sweet.


----------



## momasaurus

I am loving your pix, @mistikat !!


----------



## Mindi B

I am going to go play in mistikat's jewelry box.  Or room.  Or wing, whatever.
Really wonderful pieces, mistikat--Thank you for sharing these pictures!


----------



## Croisette7

mistikat said:


> I have and love the large CDC - but it took a while to figure out how to open it! Here is the Hermes Alea; it also comes (more readily) in all silver without the rose gold clasp/ring. It's hard to really get a good sense of it in these pics (it looks like the chaine d'ancre a bit in these pics but that's not what it looks like on - the Alea has a link from each of several different bracelets). And the Pineda bracelet worn so you can see the size of the "wing," which extends about three inches past the wrist.
> View attachment 3554720
> View attachment 3554721
> View attachment 3554722


That Pineda bracelet is a dream, *mistikat!*


----------



## Croisette7

mistikat said:


> View attachment 3554868
> 
> 
> Thank you! It's really pretty eclectic. Silver, rhinestone (lots and lots and lots of those), fab stuff I get fascinated with. Like the Vega Maddux necklace below (she used to sell at markets in the LA area - her jewelry is amazing - all semi precious stones and enamel). The beads are jadeite and amethyst. And the rhinestone bib is what I have on in my passport photo (long story but I was being photographed for something else on the same day and decided to just keep it on. And yes, GK, I've worn that to work). So ... there is no real rhyme or reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554865
> 
> View attachment 3554866
> 
> 
> Oh, and the Vega necklace is big. (Just the way I like it when it comes to jewelry...)


Gorgeous, gorgeous!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hope everyone is having a fabulous holiday!


----------



## cremel

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hope everyone is having a fabulous holiday!
> View attachment 3556863



Dear madam you too!! Enjoy the holidays. My farivote time of the year.[emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Sharing a bit holiday spirit here: DH's favorite special ginger bread since childhood. I cannot eat too much due to the weight control but it is delicious. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And this morning I made pancakes in PJ and of course some fresh watermelon juice for the little ones.


----------



## cremel

Christmas gifts revealed:
	

		
			
		

		
	









Ppup see what I got?[emoji1]I am already in love with the little horses.  It's classic and the red & black trim works out well with my skin tone.  Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## Genie27

Merry Christmas, all. I made pan seared scallops with mushroom/Parmesan orzo and roasted Brussels sprouts for last nights dinner. For tonight I was invited to my bffs place for turkey dinner and I made a Toblerone cheesecake for dessert. Everything was delicious!!


----------



## Maedi

Genie27 said:


> Merry Christmas, all. I made pan seared scallops with mushroom/Parmesan orzo and roasted Brussels sprouts for last nights dinner. For tonight I was invited to my bffs place for turkey dinner and I made a Toblerone cheesecake for dessert. Everything was delicious!!



A Toblerone cheesecake sounds too delicious.


----------



## cremel

Genie27 said:


> Merry Christmas, all. I made pan seared scallops with mushroom/Parmesan orzo and roasted Brussels sprouts for last nights dinner. For tonight I was invited to my bffs place for turkey dinner and I made a Toblerone cheesecake for dessert. Everything was delicious!!



Oh that sounds delicious. [emoji106]I love roasted Brussels sprouts. It's super good if you roast with bacon dices and sprinkle a bit shallots on top. And that cheesecake you made!! Yum! [emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Christmas gifts revealed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557150
> View attachment 3557151
> View attachment 3557152
> View attachment 3557153
> View attachment 3557154
> View attachment 3557155
> 
> 
> Ppup see what I got?[emoji1]I am already in love with the little horses.  It's classic and the red & black trim works out well with my skin tone.  Thanks for your suggestion.



Love it my dear twin! Merry Christmas.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love it my dear twin! Merry Christmas.



Merry Christmas and enjoy the holidays Ppup. [emoji898][emoji322]☃️[emoji268]


----------



## nicole0612

Hope everyone had a nice Christmas/Chanukah/Sunday. This is our first Christmas celebrating as a family. We went out for dinner and then opened presents. My husband and I both bought each other something that we already had, so we were laughing. He got me a Vitamix (Now I have 3) and I got him a drone (he bought one last week). So...I guess we know each other well, just not each other's purchase history!
Of course this was just for fun anyway, my son was the star of the show and had tons of presents, but he really had fun once he could play in the box that I put the used wrapping paper in.


----------



## gracekelly

How did the holiday cooking go for everyone?  I made a rack of lamb, risotto and green beans and pumpkin pie for Christmas.  Christmas eve was seafood night and made scallops with penne and pesto sauce and a salad with balsamic vinaigrette and home grown tomatoes.  When my DH purchased the scallops, he made the executive chef decision to purchase a huge Dungeness crab.  Today I steeled myself for the big event of cleaning it and taking out all the meat.  Watched a YouTube on how to clean it as i had not done one in eons.   Cleaning was really the easy part.  Getting all that crab out was rather time consuming, but worth the effort.  Going to make something Asian inspired for dinner.  Crab over lo mein noodles and baby bok choi with scallions on the side.  All the prep is done and all I have to do is stir fry. 

Santa brought some lovely gifts from what I see posted here.  Enjoy and use in good health!


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> How did the holiday cooking go for everyone?  I made a rack of lamb, risotto and green beans and pumpkin pie for Christmas.  Christmas eve was seafood night and made scallops with penne and pesto sauce and a salad with balsamic vinaigrette and home grown tomatoes.  When my DH purchased the scallops, he made the executive chef decision to purchase a huge Dungeness crab.  Today I steeled myself for the big event of cleaning it and taking out all the meat.  Watched a YouTube on how to clean it as i had not done one in eons.   Cleaning was really the easy part.  Getting all that crab out was rather time consuming, but worth the effort.  Going to make something Asian inspired for dinner.  Crab over lo mein noodles and baby bok choi with scallions on the side.  All the prep is done and all I have to do is stir fry.
> 
> Santa brought some lovely gifts from what I see posted here.  Enjoy and use in good health!



This is very impressive! I would never have the nerve to take on a rack of lamb or a whole crab, so good for you! I tend to make middle eastern and Asian and bean or veggie dishes mostly, tagines, spreads and curries. We just started using a produce delivery company which is kind of fun because they are so nice and actually call every week to see what I want.
Do you have a special recipe for your green beans? That sounds like something we would enjoy for a side dish and I could add them to my produce order for next week.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> This is very impressive! I would never have the nerve to take on a rack of lamb or a whole crab, so good for you! I tend to make middle eastern and Asian and bean or veggie dishes mostly, tagines, spreads and curries. We just started using a produce delivery company which is kind of fun because they are so nice and actually call every week to see what I want.
> Do you have a special recipe for your green beans? That sounds like something we would enjoy for a side dish and I could add them to my produce order for next week.


Honestly, I use the good old Julia Child method which is boiling them in a huge pot of boiling water and salt for about 6 min.  I usually pull one out to make sure it is done.  I don't like to overcook vegetables and I like them to stay a bright color.  You can cook them ahead of time this way, and let them drain and then reheat with a quick dip in the boiling water or by putting a little butter in a pan and throwing them in for a few seconds.  Yesterday I just cooked them, left them in the colander and put into the empty pot and put the lid on and they stayed warm whilst I was carving the lamb.  I use the boiling water method for cauliflower, and broccoli too.  I have never really be a fan of steaming so it is this method or stir frying,  

I think the produce delivery sounds like a lot of fun!

Rack of lamb is not hard to make and should not be daunting.  I use variation of a Julia Child recipe for this too.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> Honestly, I use the good old Julia Child method which is boiling them in a huge pot of boiling water and salt for about 6 min.  I usually pull one out to make sure it is done.  I don't like to overcook vegetables and I like them to stay a bright color.  You can cook them ahead of time this way, and let them drain and then reheat with a quick dip in the boiling water or by putting a little butter in a pan and throwing them in for a few seconds.  Yesterday I just cooked them, left them in the colander and put into the empty pot and put the lid on and they stayed warm whilst I was carving the lamb.  I use the boiling water method for cauliflower, and broccoli too.  I have never really be a fan of steaming so it is this method or stir frying,
> 
> I think the produce delivery sounds like a lot of fun!
> 
> Rack of lamb is not hard to make and should not be daunting.  I use variation of a Julia Child recipe for this too.



Thank you for the tips, would you call this blanching? I like simple preparations of vegetables, where you can actually taste the vegetable, so this sounds nice.
My mom is from New Orleans, so I grew up with spicy food and lots of seafood. As a child, I did not like these tastes, but I did enjoy the one bland thing she made, which was a preparation passed down from her French mother, simply green beans and cubed potatoes boiled in water with a tiny dash of salt and pepper.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for the tips, would you call this blanching? I like simple preparations of vegetables, where you can actually taste the vegetable, so this sounds nice.
> My mom is from New Orleans, so I grew up with spicy food and lots of seafood. As a child, I did not like these tastes, but I did enjoy the one bland thing she made, which was a preparation passed down from her French mother, simply green beans and cubed potatoes boiled in water with a tiny dash of salt and pepper.


Blanching is a quicker process for partial cooking and you stop the cooking with cold water. I am fully cooking them for the most part.


----------



## cremel

gracekelly said:


> How did the holiday cooking go for everyone?  I made a rack of lamb, risotto and green beans and pumpkin pie for Christmas.  Christmas eve was seafood night and made scallops with penne and pesto sauce and a salad with balsamic vinaigrette and home grown tomatoes.  When my DH purchased the scallops, he made the executive chef decision to purchase a huge Dungeness crab.  Today I steeled myself for the big event of cleaning it and taking out all the meat.  Watched a YouTube on how to clean it as i had not done one in eons.   Cleaning was really the easy part.  Getting all that crab out was rather time consuming, but worth the effort.  Going to make something Asian inspired for dinner.  Crab over lo mein noodles and baby bok choi with scallions on the side.  All the prep is done and all I have to do is stir fry.
> 
> Santa brought some lovely gifts from what I see posted here.  Enjoy and use in good health!


GK the Christmas dinner sounds delicious!!


----------



## gracekelly

cremel said:


> GK the Christmas dinner sounds delicious!!


It was!  So after doing all that cooking, I went to the gym today and picked up Mexican food for dinner that probably had more calories than the previous 3 dinners combined!


----------



## cremel

gracekelly said:


> It was!  So after doing all that cooking, I went to the gym today and picked up Mexican food for dinner that probably had more calories than the previous 3 dinners combined!



GK,

Speaking of Mexican food, I was eating it for close to & months straight. At least one of my meals is Mexican food everyday during my pregnancies. 
Due to the high glucose, I had to eat a good combo and right portion of food. Some guacamole, corns, chopped tomato and lettuce, BBQ chicken, a small amount of brown rice actually produced excellent glucose readings for me. This was a store called Chipotle. And the fajitas also worked out well. Both menu gave me great glucose reading yet low calories. Good thing you worked out in the gym. I am working out by taking care of two sick babies. [emoji23]Glad they are in great spirit although bad cough and running nose.


----------



## gracekelly

cremel said:


> GK,
> 
> Speaking of Mexican food, I was eating it for close to & months straight. At least one of my meals is Mexican food everyday during my pregnancies.
> Due to the high glucose, I had to eat a good combo and right portion of food. Some guacamole, corns, chopped tomato and lettuce, BBQ chicken, a small amount of brown rice actually produced excellent glucose readings for me. This was a store called Chipotle. And the fajitas also worked out well. Both menu gave me great glucose reading yet low calories. Good thing you worked out in the gym. I am working out by taking care of two sick babies. [emoji23]Glad they are in great spirit although bad cough and running nose.


Oh no!  Sick children burn more calories than the gym. This food was from Poquito Mas. Shrimp tostada and a chile cheese quesadilla and a side of guacamole.  Very good but I ate way too much. I skipped the pie tonight.   No chips but darn that tostada shell was crisp and good lol!  So you don't think I was a total oink DHa nd I shared it all


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

etoupebirkin said:


> Proud Mama moment. DD got into her first choice medical school. I'm going to take the afternoon off and take her to lunch and shopping.


Congratulations!


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> GK,
> 
> Speaking of Mexican food, I was eating it for close to & months straight. At least one of my meals is Mexican food everyday during my pregnancies.
> Due to the high glucose, I had to eat a good combo and right portion of food. Some guacamole, corns, chopped tomato and lettuce, BBQ chicken, a small amount of brown rice actually produced excellent glucose readings for me. This was a store called Chipotle. And the fajitas also worked out well. Both menu gave me great glucose reading yet low calories. Good thing you worked out in the gym. I am working out by taking care of two sick babies. [emoji23]Glad they are in great spirit although bad cough and running nose.


Interesting you say that.   Frankly, I come by high glucose readings directly by mainlining sugar, so to speak.   Was that an entre at Chipotle you got, did it come like you described?  I love Mexican food but I don't eat it very often.  There is an Uncle Julio's nearby and they make a wonderful Carne Asada.  I skip the chips and the rice is a fairly small portion.   A chipotle is even closer.  It used to be hoppin' with business but after that food safety scare it seems like it's pretty much empty.   But I like the sound of what you ate so I'd try it.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> Interesting you say that.   Frankly, I come by high glucose readings directly by mainlining sugar, so to speak.   Was that an entre at Chipotle you got, did it come like you described?  I love Mexican food but I don't eat it very often.  There is an Uncle Julio's nearby and they make a wonderful Carne Asada.  I skip the chips and the rice is a fairly small portion.   A chipotle is even closer.  It used to be hoppin' with business but after that food safety scare it seems like it's pretty much empty.   But I like the sound of what you ate so I'd try it.



This is a chain restaurant in the west coast.  There are several choices of meat(BBQ chicken/beef, pulled pork etc.), then there is the veggie choice of lettuce , tomato, corn, beans. All good is freshly made and you could order a rice plate or burrito to go with any of the meat or veggie.  Pretty much choice is on your own. 

http://www.chipotle.com/menu

It's like a fast food store except that all food is freshly made, no frozen stuff. 

I avoid white rice and the big burrito. I eat a small portion of brown rice then some meat and veggie / salsa, and guacamole, throughout my entire pregnancy. Definitely no corn chips or sugary drinks. At least one avocado/guacamole a day for nine months...

There is a place called Chevy's near me. I love their Fajitas. [emoji39]

I love spicy food so I actually love the spicy guacamole from Whole Foods. It's delicious and it is always beneficial for the high glucose.


----------



## gracekelly

cremel said:


> This is a chain restaurant in the west coast.  There are several choices of meat(BBQ chicken/beef, pulled pork etc.), then there is the veggie choice of lettuce , tomato, corn, beans. All good is freshly made and you could order a rice plate or burrito to go with any of the meat or veggie.  Pretty much choice is on your own.
> 
> http://www.chipotle.com/menu
> 
> It's like a fast food store except that all food is freshly made, no frozen stuff.
> 
> I avoid white rice and the big burrito. I eat a small portion of brown rice then some meat and veggie / salsa, and guacamole, throughout my entire pregnancy. Definitely no corn chips or sugary drinks. At least one avocado/guacamole a day for nine months...
> 
> There is a place called Chevy's near me. I love their Fajitas. [emoji39]
> 
> I love spicy food so I actually love the spicy guacamole from Whole Foods. It's delicious and it is always beneficial for the high glucose.


We have Chipolte and we used to have a Chevy's and I agree that the fajitas there were very good.  You must have a Poquito Mas near you as well.  I like them more than the other two because it really is made up fresh for you.  Very reasonable in price too.  Like Chevy's they make the tortillas there, but at PM it is a person doing it right in front of you instead of the little machine.  They serve black beans, which I prefer, and I don't think there is rice in any of their dishes.    However, after eating all that last night, I felt like I swallowed a whale and wasn't hungry until 2pm!


----------



## cremel

gracekelly said:


> We have Chipolte and we used to have a Chevy's and I agree that the fajitas there were very good.  You must have a Poquito Mas near you as well.  I like them more than the other two because it really is made up fresh for you.  Very reasonable in price too.  Like Chevy's they make the tortillas there, but at PM it is a person doing it right in front of you instead of the little machine.  They serve black beans, which I prefer, and I don't think there is rice in any of their dishes.    However, after eating all that last night, I felt like I swallowed a whale and wasn't hungry until 2pm!



That sounds real nice. I need to look up more. Taking a quick google search I only saw locations that is at least 20 miles away.


----------



## eagle1002us

In Montreal once, looking for fabric stores which happened to be in a working class neighborhood.  A diner-style restaurant advertised beans for breakfast.   That'll keep a person going till lunchtime.


----------



## cremel

Hello everyone! This café has been quiet.  Wanted to share a couple of things here. DH came back from France. He purchased some H items for me. At the custom he declared it. And I cannot believe what the officer told him"lots of people don't declare, instead they try to hide. Since you are a good resident here we wave your tax. What's your biggest purchase? Above $800? And for whom?". DH answered:" there's a bag for my wife that's above $800, and some little gifts for my two kids. ". After that he showed his receipts to the officer. Then he was charged zero and happily came out of the gate. What are the odds? The guy who was also there next to my DH got a fine. He purchased about $7000 stuff and didn't declare. Officers found out and fined him $3000+. Here is my new bag. It's the new grey Hris Mouette, 35, Kelly, Togo, dual color. 

Presenting the Kelly: 
	

		
			
		

		
	










It's a beautiful bag!! [emoji8][emoji8]

And a beautiful blue Calvi goat skin for my friend.


----------



## Scarf and Glove

cremel said:


> Hello everyone! This café has been quiet.  Wanted to share a couple of things here. DH came back from France. He purchased some H items for me. At the custom he declared it. And I cannot believe what the officer told him"lots of people don't declare, instead they try to hide. Since you are a good resident here we wave your tax. What's your biggest purchase? Above $800? And for whom?". DH answered:" there's a bag for my wife that's above $800, and some little gifts for my two kids. ". After that he showed his receipts to the officer. Then he was charged zero and happily came out of the gate. What are the odds? The guy who was also there next to my DH got a fine. He purchased about $7000 stuff and didn't declare. Officers found out and fined him $3000+. Here is my new bag. It's the new grey Hris Mouette, 35, Kelly, Togo, dual color.
> 
> Presenting the Kelly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560536
> View attachment 3560537
> View attachment 3560538
> View attachment 3560539
> View attachment 3560540
> View attachment 3560541
> 
> 
> 
> It's a beautiful bag!! [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> And a beautiful blue Calvi goat skin for my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560543
> 
> View attachment 3560544



Congratulations on your lovely new bag, and your DH's fortuitous experience at Customs. I had a somewhat similar experience when bringing in a Halzan about 18 months ago; I declared of course, and my customs fee was about $50. I was slightly surprised, entering thru a somewhat smaller airport, the Customs people said "We see them (Hermes) every day." They clearly knew what they were looking at...


----------



## cremel

Scarf and Glove said:


> Congratulations on your lovely new bag, and your DH's fortuitous experience at Customs. I had a somewhat similar experience when bringing in a Halzan about 18 months ago; I declared of course, and my customs fee was about $50. I was slightly surprised, entering thru a somewhat smaller airport, the Customs people said "We see them (Hermes) every day." They clearly knew what they were looking at...



Thank you!! This bag is one beautiful bag! Love this new grey. [emoji1]


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Hello everyone! This café has been quiet.  Wanted to share a couple of things here. DH came back from France. He purchased some H items for me. At the custom he declared it. And I cannot believe what the officer told him"lots of people don't declare, instead they try to hide. Since you are a good resident here we wave your tax. What's your biggest purchase? Above $800? And for whom?". DH answered:" there's a bag for my wife that's above $800, and some little gifts for my two kids. ". After that he showed his receipts to the officer. Then he was charged zero and happily came out of the gate. What are the odds? The guy who was also there next to my DH got a fine. He purchased about $7000 stuff and didn't declare. Officers found out and fined him $3000+. Here is my new bag. It's the new grey Hris Mouette, 35, Kelly, Togo, dual color.
> 
> Presenting the Kelly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560536
> View attachment 3560537
> View attachment 3560538
> View attachment 3560539
> View attachment 3560540
> View attachment 3560541
> 
> 
> 
> It's a beautiful bag!! [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> And a beautiful blue Calvi goat skin for my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560543
> 
> View attachment 3560544



What a sweet husband and a beautiful bag. Congratulations.

Yes when I declare my purchases at customs they are usually nice and charge me a nominal low fee, but never zero, except the one time that I had a not so nice agent. You should post about the guy getting fined $3000 on the Paris thread because the people there are always boasting that they don't declare. Very bad idea.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

cremel said:


> Hello everyone! This café has been quiet.  Wanted to share a couple of things here. DH came back from France. He purchased some H items for me. At the custom he declared it. And I cannot believe what the officer told him"lots of people don't declare, instead they try to hide. Since you are a good resident here we wave your tax. What's your biggest purchase? Above $800? And for whom?". DH answered:" there's a bag for my wife that's above $800, and some little gifts for my two kids. ". After that he showed his receipts to the officer. Then he was charged zero and happily came out of the gate. What are the odds? The guy who was also there next to my DH got a fine. He purchased about $7000 stuff and didn't declare. Officers found out and fined him $3000+. Here is my new bag. It's the new grey Hris Mouette, 35, Kelly, Togo, dual color.
> 
> Presenting the Kelly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560536
> View attachment 3560537
> View attachment 3560538
> View attachment 3560539
> View attachment 3560540
> View attachment 3560541
> 
> 
> 
> It's a beautiful bag!! [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> And a beautiful blue Calvi goat skin for my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560543
> 
> View attachment 3560544



It feels good to hear about such stories. Good rewards for law abiding people!


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Hello everyone! This café has been quiet.  Wanted to share a couple of things here. DH came back from France. He purchased some H items for me. At the custom he declared it. And I cannot believe what the officer told him"lots of people don't declare, instead they try to hide. Since you are a good resident here we wave your tax. What's your biggest purchase? Above $800? And for whom?". DH answered:" there's a bag for my wife that's above $800, and some little gifts for my two kids. ". After that he showed his receipts to the officer. Then he was charged zero and happily came out of the gate. What are the odds? The guy who was also there next to my DH got a fine. He purchased about $7000 stuff and didn't declare. Officers found out and fined him $3000+. Here is my new bag. It's the new grey Hris Mouette, 35, Kelly, Togo, dual color.
> 
> Presenting the Kelly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560536
> View attachment 3560537
> View attachment 3560538
> View attachment 3560539
> View attachment 3560540
> View attachment 3560541
> 
> 
> 
> It's a beautiful bag!! [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> And a beautiful blue Calvi goat skin for my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560543
> 
> View attachment 3560544


What a gorgeous, gorgeous bag and in such a beautiful color.  

I always wondered about duties.  We're supposed to be in favor of free trade here which means trade between us and other countries is not complicated with or hindered by duties, for the most part.  Your "good citizen" story was a interesting example of free trade.  I wonder what Customs people do when people try to wear jewelry or carry a new bag to pretend they didn't acquire it on their trip.


----------



## cremel

Thank you Ppup, scarf n glove, and eagle. [emoji1]

It appears to be random on how much they charge people tax at the custom.  So far we are lucky.  

Per the custom guy, the majority of people don't declare because they don't want to pay a few extra hundred dollars in addition to what they pay in France. The whole point was to save as much as possible. Most people are lucky, eagle. I don't think the custom officer could tell if a pair of earrings are newly purchased or previously owned if they were worn? I think lots of people also simply carry the bag on them after removing the tags, and that, perhaps would also make it difficult for the custom to discover. My husband is introvert and hate to deal with strangers for unnecessary conversations so he always does what the law says to avoid that. So far I think it's very rewarding. Each time we declare we either ended up pay zero(this time) or pay like $20-$145. There's one time that I declared my Kelly wallet and I paid zero too. Later I understood it was expected because we had four people traveling together, and the Kelly wallet only cost $2000+ at that time. I only fill out the euro values rather than converting to dollars. The custom doesn't really mind that. 

In addition to law biding, I still prefer to declare because using birkin or Kelly on these long flights/trip without a box or a pouch, I found it difficult. Sure we should use a bag like what it's supposed to but putting it on the ground and carrying it in the luggage cart everywhere with my small kids would absolutely damage the bags. So better be safe than sorry. I put the orange box in carry on and the bag safely lies in it. [emoji162][emoji162]I love my bags too much that they need to look nice. [emoji1]


----------



## tabbi001

cremel said:


> Hello everyone! This café has been quiet.  Wanted to share a couple of things here. DH came back from France. He purchased some H items for me. At the custom he declared it. And I cannot believe what the officer told him"lots of people don't declare, instead they try to hide. Since you are a good resident here we wave your tax. What's your biggest purchase? Above $800? And for whom?". DH answered:" there's a bag for my wife that's above $800, and some little gifts for my two kids. ". After that he showed his receipts to the officer. Then he was charged zero and happily came out of the gate. What are the odds? The guy who was also there next to my DH got a fine. He purchased about $7000 stuff and didn't declare. Officers found out and fined him $3000+. Here is my new bag. It's the new grey Hris Mouette, 35, Kelly, Togo, dual color.
> 
> Presenting the Kelly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560536
> View attachment 3560537
> View attachment 3560538
> View attachment 3560539
> View attachment 3560540
> View attachment 3560541
> 
> 
> 
> It's a beautiful bag!! [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> And a beautiful blue Calvi goat skin for my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560543
> 
> View attachment 3560544



Your DH is so sweet to get this bag for you! So beautiful!


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Thank you Ppup, scarf n glove, and eagle. [emoji1]
> 
> It appears to be random on how much they charge people tax at the custom.  So far we are lucky.
> 
> Per the custom guy, the majority of people don't declare because they don't want to pay a few extra hundred dollars in addition to what they pay in France. The whole point was to save as much as possible. Most people are lucky, eagle. I don't think the custom officer could tell if a pair of earrings are newly purchased or previously owned if they were worn? I think lots of people also simply carry the bag on them after removing the tags, and that, perhaps would also make it difficult for the custom to discover. My husband is introvert and hate to deal with strangers for unnecessary conversations so he always does what the law says to avoid that. So far I think it's very rewarding. Each time we declare we either ended up pay zero(this time) or pay like $20-$145. There's one time that I declared my Kelly wallet and I paid zero too. Later I understood it was expected because we had four people traveling together, and the Kelly wallet only cost $2000+ at that time. I only fill out the euro values rather than converting to dollars. The custom doesn't really mind that.
> 
> In addition to law biding, I still prefer to declare because using birkin or Kelly on these long flights/trip without a box or a pouch, I found it difficult. Sure we should use a bag like what it's supposed to but putting it on the ground and carrying it in the luggage cart everywhere with my small kids would absolutely damage the bags. So better be safe than sorry. I put the orange box in carry on and the bag safely lies in it. [emoji162][emoji162]I love my bags too much that they need to look nice. [emoji1]


I agree that it is a wise idea to keep the bag looking as nice as possible for as long as possible.   If the bag gets shoved in various places, put on the floor of a car, or underneath an airline seat, they get banged up.  I keep thinking I should get my bag spa'd but it takes months, what if they lose the bag (altho that has to be a really rare event) or what if I got a bunch of petrole clothing/accessories but my bag's not available.  (I know there is a spa thread but I am currently in denial about spa-ing).

I don't know how people make the decision to spa but it probably helps if one is not currently captivated by the color of their bag.   I rarely use my Toundra kelly because I want to keep it nice and I am always captivated by khaki.    Yours is such a beautiful subtle shade of gray.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Thank you Ppup, scarf n glove, and eagle. [emoji1]
> 
> It appears to be random on how much they charge people tax at the custom.  So far we are lucky.
> 
> Per the custom guy, the majority of people don't declare because they don't want to pay a few extra hundred dollars in addition to what they pay in France. The whole point was to save as much as possible. Most people are lucky, eagle. I don't think the custom officer could tell if a pair of earrings are newly purchased or previously owned if they were worn? I think lots of people also simply carry the bag on them after removing the tags, and that, perhaps would also make it difficult for the custom to discover. My husband is introvert and hate to deal with strangers for unnecessary conversations so he always does what the law says to avoid that. So far I think it's very rewarding. Each time we declare we either ended up pay zero(this time) or pay like $20-$145. There's one time that I declared my Kelly wallet and I paid zero too. Later I understood it was expected because we had four people traveling together, and the Kelly wallet only cost $2000+ at that time. I only fill out the euro values rather than converting to dollars. The custom doesn't really mind that.
> 
> In addition to law biding, I still prefer to declare because using birkin or Kelly on these long flights/trip without a box or a pouch, I found it difficult. Sure we should use a bag like what it's supposed to but putting it on the ground and carrying it in the luggage cart everywhere with my small kids would absolutely damage the bags. So better be safe than sorry. I put the orange box in carry on and the bag safely lies in it. [emoji162][emoji162]I love my bags too much that they need to look nice. [emoji1]


Was there a story that I missed about how your DH obtained the bag?  
I agree it's smart to insulate the bag from shocks and bumps by boxing it.,


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> Was there a story that I missed about how your DH obtained the bag?
> I agree it's smart to insulate the bag from shocks and bumps by boxing it.,



Eagle this is one of the regular stores he visits when he's in France.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Eagle this is one of the regular stores he visits when he's in France.


ohhhhhhhhhhh.  Wow.  A match made in heaven, n'est ce pas?


----------



## dharma

cremel said:


> Eagle this is one of the regular stores he visits when he's in France.


Cremel, congrats on your gorgeous new bag and how lucky you are to have such a thoughtful husband! Gris mouette is one of the best new colors! I've been waiting for a grey this shade to appear for YEARS! Lol, now that H has this color , I'm pretty near the end of my collecting phase so I don't know if I'll pursue it. I love the contrast bleu agate interior, I think someone recently posted a combo Lindy in the same colors. Wear it in the best of health!


----------



## dharma

eagle1002us said:


> I agree that it is a wise idea to keep the bag looking as nice as possible for as long as possible.   If the bag gets shoved in various places, put on the floor of a car, or underneath an airline seat, they get banged up.  I keep thinking I should get my bag spa'd but it takes months, what if they lose the bag (altho that has to be a really rare event) or what if I got a bunch of petrole clothing/accessories but my bag's not available.  (I know there is a spa thread but I am currently in denial about spa-ing).
> 
> I don't know how people make the decision to spa but it probably helps if one is not currently captivated by the color of their bag.   I rarely use my Toundra kelly because I want to keep it nice and I am always captivated by khaki.    Yours is such a beautiful subtle shade of gray.


Eagle, don't be afraid to spa unless you are adept at conditioning your own bags. I usually send things in when the resin on the handles starts to separate and the corners need some love. Usually this occurs every 2-3 years. Nothing ever lost and it's so wonderful to get a well loved bag back looking nearly new with plastic on the beautifully polished hardware!


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhh.  Wow.  A match made in heaven, n'est ce pas?



DH was born in North East France but later his family moved to south France where he goes to fetch H stuff for me regularly. 

The store is kind of picky on customers. They don't really give out bags to everyone. They told DH that they did not prefer to give bags to tourists but mostly to locals.  I found it a bit offensive as I am not a local for sure but then I sent DH. [emoji23]


----------



## cremel

dharma said:


> Cremel, congrats on your gorgeous new bag and how lucky you are to have such a thoughtful husband! Gris mouette is one of the best new colors! I've been waiting for a grey this shade to appear for YEARS! Lol, now that H has this color , I'm pretty near the end of my collecting phase so I don't know if I'll pursue it. I love the contrast bleu agate interior, I think someone recently posted a combo Lindy in the same colors. Wear it in the best of health!



Thank you Dharma!! Hope you are enjoying the holidays!!

I didn't understand the word Mouette.  Had to ask DH. Later understood that it's the kind of grey from the feather of seagulls. That's why when you put it in different lights you could feel a hint of blue which is extremely beautiful.  

I saw people are selling some Kelly bags in this color already!!! Man they are fast. 

I have not seen any lindy in this color. 

It's a keeper for anyone who loves neutral colors.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

cremel said:


> Hello everyone! This café has been quiet.  Wanted to share a couple of things here. DH came back from France. He purchased some H items for me. At the custom he declared it. And I cannot believe what the officer told him"lots of people don't declare, instead they try to hide. Since you are a good resident here we wave your tax. What's your biggest purchase? Above $800? And for whom?". DH answered:" there's a bag for my wife that's above $800, and some little gifts for my two kids. ". After that he showed his receipts to the officer. Then he was charged zero and happily came out of the gate. What are the odds? The guy who was also there next to my DH got a fine. He purchased about $7000 stuff and didn't declare. Officers found out and fined him $3000+. Here is my new bag. It's the new grey Hris Mouette, 35, Kelly, Togo, dual color.
> 
> Presenting the Kelly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560536
> View attachment 3560537
> View attachment 3560538
> View attachment 3560539
> View attachment 3560540
> View attachment 3560541
> 
> 
> 
> It's a beautiful bag!! [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> And a beautiful blue Calvi goat skin for my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560543
> 
> View attachment 3560544



Congratulations!  Enjoy your lovely new beauties


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> Your DH is so sweet to get this bag for you! So beautiful!



Thank you tabbi01. This was made clear to me that I would get a bag and the surprise he gave me when he reached home was lovely too:





Thanks to him I had a fruitful H holiday season.[emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Madam Bijoux said:


> Congratulations!  Enjoy your lovely new beauties



Thank you Madam!!!

I don't hear from you and the other ladies that much lately. The café was a bit quiet for some time. 

Glad you all started surfacing again. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## tabbi001

cremel said:


> Thank you tabbi01. This was made clear to me that I would get a bag and the surprise he gave me when he reached home was lovely too:
> View attachment 3561443
> 
> View attachment 3561444
> 
> 
> Thanks to him I had a fruitful H holiday season.[emoji1]


The gloves are lovely 

Happy new year everyone!!!


----------



## EmileH

Happy new year, cafe. Other than cremel's beautiful new bag things have been quiet here. What is on everyone's new year resolution list? Here's mine:

1. Get back to exercising (pretty standard)
2. Read more for pleasure (not counting tpf of course)
3. Improve my French
4. Try to enjoy experiences more than purchases this year
5. A few purchases [emoji23]: my SO birkin and the trinity bracelet that I have wanted forever (but cutting down on other purchases after a very self indulgent 2-3 years)

This is my last year of my 40s heading toward the big 50 at the end of the year. I want to enjoy my year and be in a good place to celebrate at the end of the year. 

Happy New Years to everyone here. So what's on your list? Did you meet last year's goals?


----------



## cremel

Two people asked the price of the Gris Mouette Kelly 35(Togo, blue lining): its 7650 euros, 7650*1.04=$7956, then minus tax deduction 10%, it comes to $7160 dollars. For the Calvi, 265€, 277.46$ - 10% tax should end up 249.71$


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> The gloves are lovely
> 
> Happy new year everyone!!!



Thank you dear!!!

Happy new year to you too!


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Happy new year, cafe. Other than cremel's beautiful new bag things have been quiet here. What is on everyone's new year resolution list? Here's mine:
> 
> 1. Get back to exercising (pretty standard)
> 2. Read more for pleasure (not counting tpf of course)
> 3. Improve my French
> 4. Try to enjoy experiences more than purchases this year
> 5. A few purchases [emoji23]: my SO birkin and the trinity bracelet that I have wanted forever (but cutting down on other purchases after a very self indulgent 2-3 years)
> 
> This is my last year of my 40s heading toward the big 50 at the end of the year. I want to enjoy my year and be in a good place to celebrate at the end of the year.
> 
> Happy New Years to everyone here. So what's on your list? Did you meet last year's goals?



That sounds like a plan. [emoji1][emoji106]
For me the first priority is still the weight loss. 

2. I will get my SO therefore I am good on Birkin purchase, and I might get an offer for a smaller Kelly from my US SA. Good for bags for the year of 2017 then.  

3. Travel to France in April or May as promised to my DH and his extended family. Will stay there for roughly three weeks.  

4. Considering visiting either Japan or Hong Kung


5. Improve French. Need to pass the French exam before applying for French citizenship so I'm the future no need for visa to pretty much any North Africa countries.


----------



## Mindi B

PbP, excellent list of resolutions.  I will copy it shamelessly, except I'll ditch the French (I'm hopeless; I must accept this) and add a MAJOR CLEAN-OUT of every last drawer and closet in the house.  This last will take a while, but it CAN be done, and it MUST be done.


----------



## Genie27

Cremel, that is such a beautiful bag!!! Your DH is a sweetheart.


----------



## Genie27

2017 is going to be a big year for me. Work will be busy and require strong focus, a couple of nice vacations to look forward to, and possibly a B30 or K28/ if I can find one to celebrate a half-milestone birthday.

I'd like to work out more and start cooking 1-2x a week again. I have a few crochet projects on the go - a blanket and a couple of lace shawls - that brings me joy and stress-relief. And I need to look into moving in with the bf, but that is a really big project.

And I've discovered the bay for past season H scarves and shawls - I think I'm in trouble.


----------



## scarf1

PBP - like your Resolutions list.
Mine
1. Exercise more and lose a few pounds
2. Travel more
3. Clean out closets and cabinets. I have too much stuff for this point in my life and a small California craftsman house!
4. Enjoy every day

And use and enjoy the beautiful items I have already!


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> PBP - like your Resolutions list.
> Mine
> 1. Exercise more and lose a few pounds
> 2. Travel more
> 3. Clean out closets and cabinets. I have too much stuff for this point in my life and a small California craftsman house!
> 4. Enjoy every day
> 
> And use and enjoy the beautiful items I have already!



Amen to the last thing on your list.  
And the next to the last.

Cleaning out cabinets and drawers and cooking at least a few times per week also sound like good ideas. I might add them to my list. 

I have been working for a few months now to declutter. And myh and I have a plan for the new year, but I won't give it away because she might want to reveal it on her thread.


----------



## Mindi B

PbP, does your plan with MYH involve. . . world domination?  Just a guess. . . .


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> PbP, does your plan with MYH involve. . . world domination?  Just a guess. . . .



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] perhaps! She's in charge. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> And I've discovered the bay for past season H scarves and shawls - I think I'm in trouble.



The bay  convinces you that scarves you didn't know you need are in the gotta have it category.   It is trouble, but a fun kind of trouble.  Enjoy.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So what's on your list? Did you meet last year's goals?



I sooo didn't make any progress on last years resolution, that I don't even remember what they were.  

I am a long time couch potato so I don't make resolutions to exercise.  Sometimes I make resolutions to lose weight, but exercise--never.   But that is going to change.  The combination of discovering I have high  triglycerides and having Carrie Fisher die at 60 got my attention.  So this year I will definitely exercise.  So my resolution will be to argue with myself when I make excuses not to exercise.


----------



## EmileH

Heehee Cordie that is a great place to start. Honestly I can't remember what mine were either. Probably similar to this year and if so i didn't keep them. I spent most of the year making excuses for not exercising and my weight is exactly the same as last year. Oh well... 

Yes the death of Carrie fisher was terrible. Not to be awful but all of her years of drugs and the fact that she was very overweight for a long time could not have helped. 

eBay and scarves: you are right. It's quite addicting. For a while I was convinced that I needed one of everything. Or maybe two. [emoji23] fortunately that has passed. I haven't bought anything on eBay in a very very long time. I actually haven't bought anything hermes in almost two months! I'm starting to have withdrawal symptoms. [emoji23]


----------



## gracekelly

I have no real resolutions for 2017.  I had a pretty good 2016 so if 2017 turns out the same, I will be happy.  Like PBP, I have been somewhat indulgent the past couple of years and I will try to tone that down  bit.  How many bags, scarves and jackets can you wear?  Please, do not answer that last question!

I do think that going through the inventory is a good idea and I am trying to pare down and remove what I don't use or need.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Amen to the last thing on your list.
> And the next to the last.
> 
> Cleaning out cabinets and drawers and cooking at least a few times per week also sound like good ideas. I might add them to my list.
> 
> I have been working for a few months now to declutter. And myh and I have a plan for the new year, but I won't give it away because she might want to reveal it on her thread.


Have you been successful at decluttering? And any tips or your criteria?
Curious what you 2 have up your sleeves!


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> How many bags, scarves and jackets can you wear?  Please, do not answer that last question!
> .



But I liked that question.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Have you been successful at decluttering? And any tips or your criteria?
> Curious what you 2 have up your sleeves!



No real tips except that I removed clothing  items that were worn or didn't fit and sold or gave them away. Still a bit more to go on that. But not much.

I also sold some bags and scarves that were lovely but that I didn't use much or duplicated other things that I had. Still a bit more to go on that too. Stay tuned...

Now I have to work on getting rid of old electronics, stuff in the basement and cleaning the kitchen cabinets. A good job for a snow storm.



Cordeliere said:


> But I liked that question.



I like that question too. I don't know the answer. I have to keep stepping back and saying that my goal was to dress well and not to acquire things just for the sake of having them. I think with the few accessories and basics that I still have on my wishlist I will have a versatile wardrobe to accomplish that goal. 

I don't want to speak for gracekelly but I think she has been dressing well probably since birth and has already built a beautiful wardrobe. So she's now in the position of not needing much and only buying if something truly gives her pleasure. An enviable place to be. I hope to get there in the near future. I feel like I'm very close.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happy New Year Cafe!!! 
I also need to do a bit of de-cluttering too. I mostly have the wardrobe I want, but if I find something I LOVE, I'll buy it. In my travels today I did find a Brunello Cucchinelli felted cashmere coat at 60% off, so I bought it. It's a wool coat in that tremendous red he did this year. And it has the metallic detail on the back of the neck, so when you flip the collar of the coat,it shows.

I also made homemade pita tonight to have as an appetizer along with some high end hummus. It's divine warm out of the oven. Never buying store bought again because it's just too easy to make.


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Eagle, don't be afraid to spa unless you are adept at conditioning your own bags. I usually send things in when the resin on the handles starts to separate and the corners need some love. Usually this occurs every 2-3 years. Nothing ever lost and it's so wonderful to get a well loved bag back looking nearly new with plastic on the beautifully polished hardware!


Ok, that's really reassuring, dharma.  What does it mean when the resin on the handles starts to separate?  I've never been clear about resin, I gather it's some kind of waxing that affects the color?  But when people talk about black resin (or some other color) I don't know what that means if the bag is not also black.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No real tips except that I removed clothing  items that were worn or didn't fit and sold or gave them away. Still a bit more to go on that. But not much.
> 
> I also sold some bags and scarves that were lovely but that I didn't use much or duplicated other things that I had. Still a bit more to go on that too. Stay tuned...
> 
> Now I have to work on getting rid of old electronics, stuff in the basement and cleaning the kitchen cabinets. A good job for a snow storm.
> 
> 
> 
> I like that question too. I don't know the answer. I have to keep stepping back and saying that my goal was to dress well and not to acquire things just for the sake of having them. I think with the few accessories and basics that I still have on my wishlist I will have a versatile wardrobe to accomplish that goal.
> 
> I don't want to speak for gracekelly but I think she has been dressing well probably since birth and has already built a beautiful wardrobe. So she's now in the position of not needing much and only buying if something truly gives her pleasure. An enviable place to be. I hope to get there in the near future. I feel like I'm very close.



Clothes are not so difficult for me to purge. During 2016 I counted every clothing item in/out. (Excluding underwear and socks, pjs). I ended up at roughly 0.  However, more scarves came in than went out.  Since it was bulkier clothes that left, my closet is not as crowded.
I have a more difficult time with all the decorative items, general stuff that accumulates after many years!
And yes, I need to do something about old electronics...


----------



## cremel

etoupebirkin said:


> Happy New Year Cafe!!!
> I also need to do a bit of de-cluttering too. I mostly have the wardrobe I want, but if I find something I LOVE, I'll buy it. In my travels today I did find a Brunello Cucchinelli felted cashmere coat at 60% off, so I bought it. It's a wool coat in that tremendous red he did this year. And it has the metallic detail on the back of the neck, so when you flip the collar of the coat,it shows.
> 
> I also made homemade pita tonight to have as an appetizer along with some high end hummus. It's divine warm out of the oven. Never buying store bought again because it's just too easy to make.



Live warm pita with hummus!! 

We are having fondue tonight. [emoji39]


----------



## momasaurus

Today I took many bags of clothes, books, and shoes to a nearby women's shelter thrift store. Honestly, some of the stuff had been gathering dust in the garage for months so it felt GREAT to get it all out of the house at last. For the past 2 weeks I've been going through each room, if not actually getting rid of stuff at least assessing the situation, without berating myself or feeling guilty. YAY! My biggest problem is books, files, piles of paper, and unfinished projects. I leave stuff out so I can find it, but in all the chaos I can't actually find it, LOL.

One of last year's resolutions was to be more detached at work, and not get caught up in everyone's craziness. I improved a little at that, which feels good! For 2017 I want to be more consistent about exercise (got a FitBit, so PM me for challenges!). On Monday, DDsaurus and I leave for a 3 day backpacking trip in Virginia. I know she overestimates my stamina, so WISH ME LUCK! 

I get so much joy from our forum. Wising happiness, health, and prosperity to everyone in the year ahead!


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> I want to be more consistent about exercise (got a FitBit, so PM me for challenges!). On Monday, DDsaurus and I leave for a 3 day backpacking trip in Virginia. I know she overestimates my stamina, so WISH ME LUCK!



I got a fitbit a couple of months ago.  Really like it.  I diet the old fashioned way--count calories.   When I did, I was always guessing my calorie burn based on the number I could lose weight at.  Now I feel like I finally  have the other side of the equation.

I hope you are planning to wear it on your 3 day hike.   It will make you feel really good about what you did.  I my lazy self were in your shoes, I would be banking all that calorie burn and thinking I don't have to exercise for the next  ___ (number) of days.   

It is a joy have you in this forum.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy and healthy new year, everyone


----------



## csshopper

eagle1002us said:


> Ok, that's really reassuring, dharma.  What does it mean when the resin on the handles starts to separate?  I've never been clear about resin, I gather it's some kind of waxing that affects the color?  But when people talk about black resin (or some other color) I don't know what that means if the bag is not also black.


Eagle, look along the stitched edges of bag handles, they are smooth. The material that makes them smooth is resin. Over time on some bags this material will dry and crack and the bag needs to be sent to the spa. It does not affect the color of a bag


----------



## eagle1002us

I have been working on organizing and de-cluttering since early last year.  I got rid of a space hog, a roll top desk (what was I thinking?) only to put in its place several really large bins of fabric.  Plus I put the desk stuff in a couple of bins.  We have one larg


momasaurus said:


> Today I took many bags of clothes, books, and shoes to a nearby women's shelter thrift store. Honestly, some of the stuff had been gathering dust in the garage for months so it felt GREAT to get it all out of the house at last. For the past 2 weeks I've been going through each room, if not actually getting rid of stuff at least assessing the situation, without berating myself or feeling guilty. YAY! My biggest problem is books, files, piles of paper, and unfinished projects. I leave stuff out so I can find it, but in all the chaos I can't actually find it, LOL.
> 
> One of last year's resolutions was to be more detached at work, and not get caught up in everyone's craziness. I improved a little at that, which feels good! For 2017 I want to be more consistent about exercise (got a FitBit, so PM me for challenges!). On Monday, DDsaurus and I leave for a 3 day backpacking trip in Virginia. I know she overestimates my stamina, so WISH ME LUCK!
> I get so much joy from our forum. Wising happiness, health, and prosperity to everyone in the year ahead!



I have decided to try to cut back on fabric purchases by sending DH to the fabric store with a few swatches and having him buy matching (as close as possible) thread, and maybe also buttons and lining.   He likes to run some errands and this seems like it may be one of them.  He's getting the hang of matching thread to fabric and has made some nice choices in buttons.  I could never get him to match stuff (like his clothing) before b/c he'd always tell me, "I thought that was black."  "I thought that was red." "This matches."   Plus if he acquires notions for me I don't have to walk into the fabric store where I guarantee I will see stuff that I have to have b/c of the exciting project potential it has.  

Moma, three days back-packing, wow, are you going in the Shenandoahs?  That is admirable.  What are you going to eat?


----------



## eagle1002us

csshopper said:


> Eagle, look along the stitched edges of bag handles, they are smooth. The material that makes them smooth is resin. Over time on some bags this material will dry and crack and the bag needs to be sent to the spa. It does not affect the color of a bag


Thank you, csshopper, for helping me unravel the mystery of resin.


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> I have been working on organizing and de-cluttering since early last year.  I got rid of a space hog, a roll top desk (what was I thinking?) only to put in its place several really large bins of fabric.  Plus I put the desk stuff in a couple of bins.  We have one larg
> 
> 
> I have decided to try to cut back on fabric purchases by sending DH to the fabric store with a few swatches and having him buy matching (as close as possible) thread, and maybe also buttons and lining.   He likes to run some errands and this seems like it may be one of them.  He's getting the hang of matching thread to fabric and has made some nice choices in buttons.  I could never get him to match stuff (like his clothing) before b/c he'd always tell me, "I thought that was black."  "I thought that was red." "This matches."   Plus if he acquires notions for me I don't have to walk into the fabric store where I guarantee I will see stuff that I have to have b/c of the exciting project potential it has.
> 
> Moma, three days back-packing, wow, are you going in the Shenandoahs?  That is admirable.  What are you going to eat?


Great idea to send DH on errands. Men can really focus, and you won't end up with extra project material you might never get to. 
We are heading out of Damascus, which I think is more to the south? IDK - I just do what she says, but I cry more. We've been on easy overnights and she cooks a weird combination of ramen noodles, powdered mashed potatoes, and pepperoni. When you are cold and exhausted from hiking, it takes great. She thru-hiked for 6 months last year, so I imagine there are some alternative dinners we will have.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> I got a fitbit a couple of months ago.  Really like it.  I diet the old fashioned way--count calories.   When I did, I was always guessing my calorie burn based on the number I could lose weight at.  Now I feel like I finally  have the other side of the equation.
> 
> I hope you are planning to wear it on your 3 day hike.   It will make you feel really good about what you did.  I my lazy self were in your shoes, I would be banking all that calorie burn and thinking I don't have to exercise for the next  ___ (number) of days.
> 
> It is a joy have you in this forum.


You are a sweetie! BIG HUG and best wishes for exciting travel and good health in 2017!


----------



## EmileH

Enjoy your hike momasaurus!


----------



## Mininana

Happy new year cafe!!


----------



## cremel

Happy new year café!![emoji898][emoji322][emoji324][emoji323]


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I wish I could design clothing myself. Perhaps Eagle could do it, she has mentioned designing her own clothing and some very interesting sounding pieces. My gown was made by Gwendolynne, an Australian wedding designer who specializes in dresses with Art Deco styling. I needed to have my chest covered for the ceremony and wanted vintage glass beading so I took elements from several of their designs to make my gown. I was not someone who had ever thought about her "ideal" wedding dress before, but I'm always up for a good game of dress up. I used to wear a lot of elaborate party dresses from the 40's with silk flower appliqués and all kinds of beautiful craziness to every wedding I attended, but as I got older I realized that #1- it's not nice to have a more elaborate dress than the bride and #2- it's hard to fit into a dress with a 23 inch waist and a C-D cup bust when you are older than mid twenties!
> Speaking of your design Eagle, I would love to see the Victorian jacket if you still have it!


----------



## eagle1002us

*@nicole0612 *The previous post 17627 is for you, showing the pattern I used for my "Victorian" jackets.  If this pattern is no longer in the catalog (and it may still be), it would be readily available on ebay by a reseller.   
I have some silver Victorian lockets and I wanted a top that would compliment the antique look but not be too costumey.  The black jacket was the first one I made.  It started with a remnant of Alencon lace I saw in the fabric store that I was able to turn into the full sleeves.  (I often buy remnants of interesting fabrics just to figure out what to do with them).  I searched for blacks that would match the lace and constructed the jacket.  Then I added a vintage silver cloak hook of two lions' heads.   This one I have worn to work in the springtime.  
The mauve jacket started with the iridescent mauve silk duppoini (Thai silk).  Happened to have some mauve trim lying around and was able to find mauve lace.  Jacket is lined with navy silk.  This one I haven't worn.  It strikes me now as it would be nice with a necklace of antique style mauve Austrian crystal beads.  And maybe a navy top with skirt.   Of course, I could go off in the deep end with lace-up heeled boots (which I have) and a summery dark straw floral hat (also have).  There is a Victorian society around in this area that I might check out sometime in the future, when I have time.


----------



## cremel

.


----------



## cremel

I am looking for some advice here. For this pair of boots I am having a difficult time to zip it up. I just applied some wax and it feels much better but not optimal compared with Kelly boots. Would this be Chanel/NM shop's responsibility to lub the zipper when they sell the shoes?


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> I am looking for some advice here. For this pair of boots I am having a difficult time to zip it up. I just applied some wax and it feels much better but not optimal compared with Kelly boots. Would this be Chanel/NM shop's responsibility to lub the zipper when they sell the shoes?
> 
> View attachment 3562644
> 
> View attachment 3562645


I think NM should direct you to a shoe repair shop that would lube up the zipper so that it was satisfactory.  The other option I suppose is to return the boots.   But they are beautiful and unusual boots.
I am behind in this forum.


----------



## cremel

Thanks eagle. This pair has four zippers. All of them are stiff. I will drop by NM and find out their preferred shoe shop if they cannot fix this.  The heels are comfy.


----------



## Mindi B

I understand rubbing with bar soap can also make zippers run more smoothly.  My dry cleaner showed me this. so addressing the issue shouldn't require a shoe expert.  No, I don't think it's reasonable for a retailer to check every zipper, button, and snap on every garment and pair of shoes in every style and size to be sure they operate at some particular level of ease.  If you tried the boots in-store and had a problem, I'd hope they might offer to assist, but otherwise, I don't think this qualifies as a defect, per se, and I wouldn't blame the store for not catching it.  JMO, and cute boots!


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> I understand rubbing with bar soap can also make zippers run more smoothly.  My dry cleaner showed me this. so addressing the issue shouldn't require a shoe expert.  No, I don't think it's reasonable for a retailer to check every zipper, button, and snap on every garment and pair of shoes in every style and size to be sure they operate at some particular level of ease.  If you tried the boots in-store and had a problem, I'd hope they might offer to assist, but otherwise, I don't think this qualifies as a defect, per se, and I wouldn't blame the store for not catching it.  JMO, and cute boots!


To some degree you may be right.  However, I would expect Nordstrom to ensure that the zips ran smoothly.   They would have a contract with a shoe shop.  However, once I had an issue of some sort with some merchandise from NM.  Called them up and they would do nothing about it.  I said, Nordstrom would.  They replied, "We're not Nordstrom."  Really?
That said, I know they have a contract or affiliation with a nearby jeweler to take care of problems.


----------



## eagle1002us

Anyhow, these boots are Chanel.   
Now, excuse me for saying this, but in my experience, H wiggles out of after-sale care.   I wouldn't have much confidence in them to fix stuff although they might be good at fixing purses.


----------



## Genie27

Cute boots! I like a practical low block heel for regular use. As long as the zippers are not faulty/defective, then no, it's not really the store's responsibility but mine - in my mind it's the same as if you find a hot spot while breaking in the boots - I rub a candle over the spot inside and break them in gently.


----------



## EmileH

I have found Hermes to be really great about aftercare. They are taking care of my gris tourtourelle Kelly as we speak. They spa'ed a vintage Kelly that I bought in Paris and sent it home with a new dustbag and clochette. And I once found a small defect in a scarf after I wore it. They ordered in a new one and replaced it right away.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have found Hermes to be really great about aftercare. They are taking care of my gris tourtourelle Kelly as we speak. They spa'ed a vintage Kelly that I bought in Paris and sent it home with a new dustbag and clochette. And I once found a small defect in a scarf after I wore it. They ordered in a new one and replaced it right away.


A little bump that was the closure for a heavy bracelet fell off.  The manager gave me a hard time about returning it.  (I had just gotten it).  I found out years later that I should have had a smaller size.  I would have liked to keep it and probably would have in one that had a closer fit b/c that probably put less stress on the little bump.  That said, that little bump, not much larger than a pinhead, was in my mind an inappropriate closure for a heavy bracelet.   It's a design flaw.  Someone should have wondered how a tiny bump could be expected to hold that weight of silver closed.  
As I said, their aftercare is probably better for purses.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Cremel, I, too, have a pair of Chanel boots with 4 zippers.  When I first tried them on, the zippers were a bit stiff.  I solved the problem by rubbing (very carefully, as they're suede) a bit of petroleum jelly along the zipper and guide.  Three years later, and they're still working great.  It only took the tiniest amount.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cavalier Girl said:


> Cremel, I, too, have a pair of Chanel boots with 4 zippers.  When I first tried them on, the zippers were a bit stiff.  I solved the problem by rubbing (very carefully, as they're suede) a bit of petroleum jelly along the zipper and guide.  Three years later, and they're still working great.  It only took the tiniest amount.


Never would have thought of that.  Good idea.


----------



## cremel

Thank you very much scribe for your advices. I decided to keep them and put on petroleum as Cavalier girl suggested. It's slight better after applying wax but I am going to buy a bottle of petroleum. 

When I asked NM shoes SA he said no lubricant material available there. So I just left and gave up asking again. 

Will report back after rubbing petroleum. 

Thanks again this café is my Wikipedia. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## cremel

I had an amazing experience with my ostrich birkin scratch. 

Unfortunately due to carrying my little one I had created a small scratch on my spanking brand new ostrich. I was depressed for some time. [emoji51]

And when I went to the Hermes shop and met the craftsman who could actually build a birkin from scratch, he was soooo nice. Tho I was told it's unusual for him to take it and fix it right away. Our little chat revealed that he was from France and his birth place was only ten minutes away from where DH was born. Half an hour later the bag came out brand new. Impressive technique!!!

He didn't charge me.


----------



## EmileH

Sorry about your bracelet eagle. That's disappointing. I suppose maybe it depends on the individual store.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry about your bracelet eagle. That's disappointing. I suppose maybe it depends on the individual store.


Thank you, PPup.  Appreciate that.


----------



## prepster

cremel said:


> I am looking for some advice here. For this pair of boots I am having a difficult time to zip it up. I just applied some wax and it feels much better but not optimal compared with Kelly boots. Would this be Chanel/NM shop's responsibility to lub the zipper when they sell the shoes?
> 
> View attachment 3562644
> 
> View attachment 3562645



Cute boots!


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> A little bump that was the closure for a heavy bracelet fell off.  The manager gave me a hard time about returning it.  (I had just gotten it).  I found out years later that I should have had a smaller size.  I would have liked to keep it and probably would have in one that had a closer fit b/c that probably put less stress on the little bump.  That said, that little bump, not much larger than a pinhead, was in my mind an inappropriate closure for a heavy bracelet.   It's a design flaw.  Someone should have wondered how a tiny bump could be expected to hold that weight of silver closed.
> As I said, their aftercare is probably better for purses.



I think in any case H should offer good customer service as long as the customer's request is reasonable. After all it's a luxury shop, and customers pay premium price for it.

But the reality is that often the attitude of a store clerk or manager is very much depending on the individual. 

I have a royal blue H clic bracelet that started getting misaligned at the opening and it's hard to close it now. Frankly I was a bit disappointed about the quality since I only wore about half a dozen times. I have not returned it or brought it back to the store to have it fixed. Since I love the color I will just live with the flaw and wear it with a bit effort.


----------



## cremel

(Auto correct is driving me nuts. How come brand spanking new became spanking brand new, I met the craftsman became I let the craftsman...ugh)


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> I think in any case H should offer good customer service as long as the customer's request is reasonable. After all it's a luxury shop, and customers pay premium price for it.
> 
> But the reality is that often the attitude of a store clerk or manager is very much depending on the individual.
> 
> I have a royal blue H clic bracelet that started getting misaligned at the opening and it's hard to close it now. Frankly I was a bit disappointed about the quality since I only wore about half a dozen times. I have not returned it or brought it back to the store to have it fixed. Since I love the color I will just live with the flaw and wear it with a bit effort.



I suspect -- but of course can't know for sure -- that that particular H manager was really anxious to avoid returns.  I have since found the smaller size elsewhere but the design has been out of production quite some time and so, it's really HTF.   Moreover, the price doubled in the time between now and the time I bought the too-large size. Now, it's a really high price, probably not too far off from a smallish basic kelly.   In that case, the kelly is really the more sensible purchase.   

Plus, the basic issue of having a little bump as an integral part of the closure for a heavy silver bracelet was not well thought out.   If the bump fell off again, I could lose the bracelet.  

In a Le Monde d'Hermes of some time ago, a model was pictured wearing a high-dome wide silver cuff.   It had a lot of height which made it unusual.  The price was $28K.  I called Madison, was that price correct?  Yes.  The SA said it's an exceptional piece.  (I'll bet it was a one-off).   Not much I could say to that.   

I suspect that H could fix your clic but sometimes people have very good reasons for not engaging jewelry repair.   My general situation is that the guy I use who would fix any silver (non-H) doesn't oxidize or darken the recessed areas of the design, even if the design originally had that feature.  Some chain-links or cable designs look much more dimensional when the silver is oxidized.  But the stuff used to do it is called by the charming name, liver of sulfur.  It stinks like rotten eggs.  Who gets paid enough to put up with that?  

I have gotten some costume wind-up watches from the 60's "quartzed" so they are battery operated.  With experience, I have learned that I have to ask the jewelry for the original movement b/c o/w he keeps it for parts.   I don't know if I'll ever need that movement, but it might be good to have if I decided to sell the watch.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> I suspect -- but of course can't know for sure -- that that particular H manager was really anxious to avoid returns.  I have since found the smaller size elsewhere but the design has been out of production quite some time and so, it's really HTF.   Moreover, the price doubled in the time between now and the time I bought the too-large size. Now, it's a really high price, probably not too far off from a smallish basic kelly.   In that case, the kelly is really the more sensible purchase.
> 
> Plus, the basic issue of having a little bump as an integral part of the closure for a heavy silver bracelet was not well thought out.   If the bump fell off again, I could lose the bracelet.
> 
> In a Le Monde d'Hermes of some time ago, a model was pictured wearing a high-dome wide silver cuff.   It had a lot of height which made it unusual.  The price was $28K.  I called Madison, was that price correct?  Yes.  The SA said it's an exceptional piece.  (I'll bet it was a one-off).   Not much I could say to that.
> 
> I suspect that H could fix your clic but sometimes people have very good reasons for not engaging jewelry repair.   My general situation is that the guy I use who would fix any silver (non-H) doesn't oxidize or darken the recessed areas of the design, even if the design originally had that feature.  Some chain-links or cable designs look much more dimensional when the silver is oxidized.  But the stuff used to do it is called by the charming name, liver of sulfur.  It stinks like rotten eggs.  Who gets paid enough to put up with that?
> 
> I have gotten some costume wind-up watches from the 60's "quartzed" so they are battery operated.  With experience, I have learned that I have to ask the jewelry for the original movement b/c o/w he keeps it for parts.   I don't know if I'll ever need that movement, but it might be good to have if I decided to sell the watch.



I would love it if this could be fixed easily. Last time I heard most jewelry needs to be sent back to France to get repaired. It takes a long time. Then I thought hmm ok I am too lazy to go get it fixed.  [emoji846]

Next time I drop by H store I need to ask my SA in person on how to fix this semi working bracelet. Hopefully it's straightforward.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> I suspect -- but of course can't know for sure -- that that particular H manager was really anxious to avoid returns.  I have since found the smaller size elsewhere but the design has been out of production quite some time and so, it's really HTF.   Moreover, the price doubled in the time between now and the time I bought the too-large size. Now, it's a really high price, probably not too far off from a smallish basic kelly.   In that case, the kelly is really the more sensible purchase.
> 
> Plus, the basic issue of having a little bump as an integral part of the closure for a heavy silver bracelet was not well thought out.   If the bump fell off again, I could lose the bracelet.
> 
> In a Le Monde d'Hermes of some time ago, a model was pictured wearing a high-dome wide silver cuff.   It had a lot of height which made it unusual.  The price was $28K.  I called Madison, was that price correct?  Yes.  The SA said it's an exceptional piece.  (I'll bet it was a one-off).   Not much I could say to that.
> 
> I suspect that H could fix your clic but sometimes people have very good reasons for not engaging jewelry repair.   My general situation is that the guy I use who would fix any silver (non-H) doesn't oxidize or darken the recessed areas of the design, even if the design originally had that feature.  Some chain-links or cable designs look much more dimensional when the silver is oxidized.  But the stuff used to do it is called by the charming name, liver of sulfur.  It stinks like rotten eggs.  Who gets paid enough to put up with that?
> 
> I have gotten some costume wind-up watches from the 60's "quartzed" so they are battery operated.  With experience, I have learned that I have to ask the jewelry for the original movement b/c o/w he keeps it for parts.   I don't know if I'll ever need that movement, but it might be good to have if I decided to sell the watch.



I lost one bracelet once and I felt very bad for days. The little lock became loose. It was not H jewelry. It was a gift from DH during our dating time. Later DH found the exactly same bracelet and purchased a new one.  I went to install a little chain as a double security.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> I lost one bracelet once and I felt very bad for days. The little lock became loose. It was not H jewelry. It was a gift from DH during our dating time. Later DH found the exactly same bracelet and purchased a new one.  I went to install a little chain as a double security.


Safety chain is always a good idea.   Your DH is splendid.


----------



## Maedi

momasaurus said:


> Great idea to send DH on errands. Men can really focus, and you won't end up with extra project material you might never get to.
> We are heading out of Damascus, which I think is more to the south? IDK - I just do what she says, but I cry more. We've been on easy overnights and she cooks a weird combination of ramen noodles, powdered mashed potatoes, and pepperoni. When you are cold and exhausted from hiking, it takes great. She thru-hiked for 6 months last year, so I imagine there are some alternative dinners we will have.



That is too cool! Are you staying in cabins?


----------



## momasaurus

Maedi said:


> That is too cool! Are you staying in cabins?


There re "shelters" on the AT, which (up north here) are basically sleeping platforms with a lean-to roof and sides. The front is open. If you sleep facing the wall, you can hear the mice in the walls. If you sleep facing the outdoors, it's cold. I generally opt for the cold.  

tPF has stopped working on my phone, so I might not see you all for a while.


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> There re "shelters" on the AT, which (up north here) are basically sleeping platforms with a lean-to roof and sides. The front is open. If you sleep facing the wall, you can hear the mice in the walls. If you sleep facing the outdoors, it's cold. I generally opt for the cold.
> 
> tPF has stopped working on my phone, so I might not see you all for a while.


That is roughin' it.   I hope you get so tired from the trek that you're asleep before your head hits the pillow.   Are you allowed to have a small campfire?


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> There re "shelters" on the AT, which (up north here) are basically sleeping platforms with a lean-to roof and sides. The front is open. If you sleep facing the wall, you can hear the mice in the walls. If you sleep facing the outdoors, it's cold. I generally opt for the cold.
> 
> tPF has stopped working on my phone, so I might not see you all for a while.



Moma,

Try to delete the app on your phone then reinstall. This happened to me a few days back and a simple reinstall fixed it.


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> There re "shelters" on the AT, which (up north here) are basically sleeping platforms with a lean-to roof and sides. The front is open. If you sleep facing the wall, you can hear the mice in the walls. If you sleep facing the outdoors, it's cold. I generally opt for the cold.
> 
> tPF has stopped working on my phone, so I might not see you all for a while.



How many days you will be hiking?


----------



## momasaurus

cremel said:


> Moma,
> 
> Try to delete the app on your phone then reinstall. This happened to me a few days back and a simple reinstall fixed it.


We are thinking alike. I just did that, and it worked. Thanks!


----------



## momasaurus

cremel said:


> How many days you will be hiking?


Ideally we drive all day today, hike Tues, Wed, Thurs and some of Fri. 

Some places have firepits, others don't allow. We went out on Thanksgiving, stayed at a nice shelter in MD with fire and a bunch of friendly people. 


eagle1002us said:


> That is roughin' it.   I hope you get so tired from the trek that you're asleep before your head hits the pillow.   Are you allowed to have a small campfire?


----------



## Mindi B

momasaurus, I am filled with admiration for your hardiness and courage!  I could no more do what you're describing than fly--and I'd hate every minute.  Be careful, be safe, and enjoy!


----------



## Genie27

PbP, I just bought the stylebook app as my winter project. The tricky thing will be to take the pics on the contrast background. I'd like to track some more complex outfit choices to make daily dressing less effort.

Moma, the app doesn't work well on my iPhone so I log in on safari and that is pretty stable. Your hike sounds wonderful - it's on my to-do list when I can take some extended time off. I hope you have a great time.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> PbP, I just bought the stylebook app as my winter project. The tricky thing will be to take the pics on the contrast background. I'd like to track some more complex outfit choices to make daily dressing less effort.
> 
> Moma, the app doesn't work well on my iPhone so I log in on safari and that is pretty stable. Your hike sounds wonderful - it's on my to-do list when I can take some extended time off. I hope you have a great time.



Ugh...I spent an hour playing in my closet trying to put together outfits. I'm convinced that I won't be happy with any of them until I lose weight. So I guess I'll prioritize that resolution for now.

I can't even imagine taking all of the photos. Are you going to do every top, tee shirt, sweater etc? I must have 75 tee shirts and 40 cashmere tees. I know it's ridiculous to have this much stuff but do you know how just a slightly different cut or fabric or drape of an item makes all the difference in how an outfit comes together? I must have 12-15 black skirts. 

I used to shop at the French store apostrophe and a very nice SA there put things together for me that I could have never put together myself. But as their quality went down I decided to invest in higher end brands. Now I have a bunch of well made clothes that I don't know how to put together into outfits. I can't seem to get that perfect cut of a skirt to balance a jacket. I need the garanimals approach. 

So I'm starting my year feeling a bit frustrated.[emoji30]


----------



## Genie27

PbP, I hear you about each piece being different - that's why the SB pics/outfit may come in handy for that one outfit that needs a specific item that fits it. Especially at the tail end of a laundry cycle. 

I think I will photograph the main pieces of my wardrobe and only very specific basic pieces if necessary. 

My wardrobe is much smaller - about 10-12 of each type of item - tops, skirts, shorts, pants, dresses, jackets/coats. Then sort for seasonality. I basically have enough for two weeks between laundry cycles. I consider it highly efficient if I can get a cycle going where 8-10 outfits get washed and worn right off the drying rack. Saves me from putting things into my closet, but it can get a bit boring. 

Then an odd-lots section - cocktail, vacation, exercise, outdoors, swim. 

Have you considered collating your separates into complete outfits- especially if there are one or two tops that match perfectly but others that look off?


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> PbP, I hear you about each piece being different - that's why the SB pics/outfit may come in handy for that one outfit that needs a specific item that fits it. Especially at the tail end of a laundry cycle.
> 
> I think I will photograph the main pieces of my wardrobe and only very specific basic pieces if necessary.
> 
> My wardrobe is much smaller - about 10-12 of each type of item - tops, skirts, shorts, pants, dresses, jackets/coats. Then sort for seasonality. I basically have enough for two weeks between laundry cycles. I consider it highly efficient if I can get a cycle going where 8-10 outfits get washed and worn right off the drying rack. Saves me from putting things into my closet, but it can get a bit boring.
> 
> Then an odd-lots section - cocktail, vacation, exercise, outdoors, swim.
> 
> Have you considered collating your separates into complete outfits- especially if there are one or two tops that match perfectly but others that look off?



Yes. But that's where I'm lost. I thought about hiring a stylist to come in for the day and help but the last person that I hired wasn't very helpful.


----------



## Genie27

You might need to avail of a trusted friend with a critical eye. Most fashion industry types (stylists/personal shoppers) I've experienced tend to pick items that suit their vision of me, rather than my reality. 

Btw, 75 tee shirts? Why? When/where do you use them? Can you cull?


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> You might need to avail of a trusted friend with a critical eye. Most fashion industry types (stylists/personal shoppers) I've experienced tend to pick items that suit their vision of me, rather than my reality.
> 
> Btw, 75 tee shirts? Why? When/where do you use them? Can you cull?



Ok ready for it? This is the cabinet with tee shirts, short sleeve tops, long sleeves tops and light cardigans. This doesn't include any of the items that are hanging. [emoji18]


----------



## Genie27

I don't know what to say.  Lol. Are these for work? Or casual/dress down? You could go till March without doing laundry. 

I have a dresser drawer crammed with about 25 tshirts for home wear but almost all my work stuff is hung up. 

So those pics I took for my wardrobe thread are coming in handy to populate SB - not the best pics but enough to get started if I erase the backgrounds


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok ready for it? This is the cabinet with tee shirts, short sleeve tops, long sleeves tops and light cardigans. This doesn't include any of the items that are hanging. [emoji18]
> 
> View attachment 3563186


OMG! Speechless! OK! I can see where photo-ing each clothing item is overwhelming.
However, I must say that I am surprised you have trouble putting outfits together, as you always look so elegant.


----------



## EmileH

You are sweet scarf1. It's easy to take a selfie of one's scarf. 

As you can see I'm not one to give advice on decluttering [emoji23]


----------



## Cordeliere

Here is a wild and crazy idea for you.   Try all your tee shirts on.  Only the ones that look good at your current weight stay in the closet.  It may be a shock if the number of acceptables is really small.  Talk about a powerful message to yourself.  

Sort the others into two groups.  One that require a big weight loss go to a box in the garage.  (or someplace that you don't worry about moths).  Call those the far reach. This good can contain items that are not your favorites for some other reason.  The ones that would look good with a small weight loss get stuffed in some other closet in the house.  These are the near reach.  (You could also arrange an off limits section in your closet instead of moving to another closet. )

Then after a bit of dieting (enough that you can see a difference in yourself) try on the near reach again  and move the ones that look good back into your main closet.  It is really awesome to shop your own closet because you love the color and lines of every single piece and the price is really right.   It is a tangible way to experience your weight loss and reward yourself.  

And as long as you keep losing weight, you can keep moving clothes back into your main closet area.  Rewards are good.  

If everything sort of fits, another way to approach this is sort into A, B, or C piles that are based on just gut reaction.   A "love it" pile.  A "like it "pile.  and one that you don't like vey much even thought they serve some mental need.   See if the B pile turns into As with a little weight loss.  See if you miss any of the Bs. 

Less can be more if everything you reach for makes you feel good.  IMHO it is better to have 25 items that I truly love than 75 that I like.  

(Now I am off to ponder my own advice in my closet.   At my current weight, I may end up with 6 items in my closet).


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> OMG! Speechless! OK! I can see where photo-ing each clothing item is overwhelming.
> However, I must say that I am surprised you have trouble putting outfits together, as you always look so elegant.



+1


----------



## Genie27

Yeah, +1 on what Cordy suggested. I would not photograph the basic shirts unless it was like one eggplant T that only goes with one skirt or a beloved camel sweater that gets worn frequently.


----------



## EmileH

Great suggestions ladies. For better or worse everything fits. It's just a matter of not looking optimal at my current weight. I need to lose about 15 lbs. Should be easy right? [emoji849]

Maybe I'll just photograph things as I wear them. Anything unphotographed has not been worn and can go.


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> Ideally we drive all day today, hike Tues, Wed, Thurs and some of Fri.
> 
> Some places have firepits, others don't allow. We went out on Thanksgiving, stayed at a nice shelter in MD with fire and a bunch of friendly people.



Very impressive Moma.  Be safe and enjoy!


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Yeah, +1 on what Cordy suggested. I would not photograph the basic shirts unless it was like one eggplant T that only goes with one skirt or a beloved camel sweater that gets worn frequently.



I remembered an app that I tried in the past. It's much less time consuming than the other two but it can't keep track of how many times you wear individual items. It's called cloth. You just take a photo of what you are wearing that day. You can share it or just keep it private. I'm going to try it just to keep track of outfits that I put together that I like and want to wear again. It can keep track of where you are and what the weather is like too.


----------



## Genie27

I'm totally cheating on the photo aspect. They all look like crap because they were selfies/outfit of the day that I've cropped and edited. But the costs and details are in for a few big/regular items. I will add a few more as I go because I really want to see the stats.


----------



## eagle1002us

So funny!  I spent the better part of the weekend organizing my closet. For outputs that use a scarf, I pin two small loops of lace seam binding on the back of each jacket (or dress or top) toward each shoulder.  Next, pull a scarf through them so that the ends drape down the front.  Then put drycleaner plastic over the ensemble and hang next to the coordinating bottom.  This flattens the scarf some but it does speed up my dressing.   I'm not hunting around for a scarf or another part of the outfit in order to get dressed.  Not every outfit has (or should have) a scarf.  

The closet rod has a cluster of yellow-gold items, next black & white, autumn rose, aubergine, then brown items to purple, green to blue-green, etc.  They are all winter-weight items.  It's definitely organized but doesn't stay that way. Things get mixed up especially as they get put in the closet after wearing in a willy-nilly pattern b/c I just want them hung up and out of the way.  However, it does force me to see what I have, to try it on and decide whether stuff is ok as is or needs alteration.  In the process of doing that, especially as I swap out things from one closet (off-season or not currently being worn) to another, I think of new combinations.  It's really best to write down (or photograph) all combos, current and new, b/c by the time the season returns a year from now I will have forgotten them. 

Going over things like this is a form of shopping in my closet.   It's good to do b/c then I remember something I forgot I had.   Creating a new outfit from a new combo of what I have is the rewarding aspect of this process as I can get bored quickly w/last year's ensembles.  

I have many black skirts, too.   I found some items that had been missing, hiding between other closet items. A white wool skirt is hiding someplace.  I have chest drawers arranged by the color of the tops they contain.  I really need another chest of drawers.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> For outputs that use a scarf, I pin two small loops of lace seam binding on the back of each jacket (or dress or top) toward each shoulder.
> I have many black skirts, too.   .



The loops are a clever idea.   

I never met a black skirt I didn't like.  Last year's purge involved letting a lot of the least worn ones go.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. But that's where I'm lost. I thought about hiring a stylist to come in for the day and help but the last person that I hired wasn't very helpful.


G Street Fabrics back in the day had an SA that had a stylist bent.  I had a very light sage green donegal tweed suit.  She suggested a deep turquoise top and deep golden brown pants, which I made. For the turq blouse she suggested a cossack-style blouse with high collar and full sleeves.  This looked good with the pants.   And there were a couple of other pieces, too, possibly a wool challis top and skirt.

 I wore that tweed suit plus components so much that my really fashion-forward GF complained about it.  I would not have thought of pairing the tweed with those colors but hair was golden brown at that time and turquoise good for complexion so it all worked.  (For my fashion-forward friend, every day was the occasion for a new and trendy outfit. However, she had the eye that that SA had had.  She advised me to buy a gray silk blouse, jewel collar, which I did and wore it to death, it went with multiple things). 

Pocketbook Pup, I think the trick is to wear what you need coordinated to the store.  Obviously rouge H bag and scarves should be the starting points, with mallard as a secondary color.  .  Try not to look for anything other than tops and bottoms  that accentuate one or the other or both of these. Finding a third, probably neutral, color that coordinates with both rouge h and mallard would be good.   Ideally the neutral would be an interesting, fashion forward color, not necessarily the standard black, gray, olive, beige.   Why am I thinking of burnt orange?  (like a fall garden).  

I got a pair of gold oxfords last year and wore these to death to work.  They were actually kind of a bronzey color so they didn't shriek metallic, they simply glowed.  Got so many compliments on these it was amazing.  They looked good with the teals, dark greens, and aubergines I favor.   Metallic accents are good and they are also modern.  I was flipping thru my sewing articles and I noticed a reference to combining silver and bronze.   New Year's resolution:  combine silver and bronze in an outfit that could be worn to work.

Set a small goal like putting together 3-5 good outfits (for work) and which can be made more casual by adding jeans and other accessories, like dressy sneakers.  Don't buy anything that goes off into another color tangent altogether.


----------



## Maedi

momasaurus said:


> There re "shelters" on the AT, which (up north here) are basically sleeping platforms with a lean-to roof and sides. The front is open. If you sleep facing the wall, you can hear the mice in the walls. If you sleep facing the outdoors, it's cold. I generally opt for the cold.
> 
> tPF has stopped working on my phone, so I might not see you all for a while.



I am so impressed by that, moma. Happy trails and wonderful conversations with your DD. Is there snow?


----------



## EmileH

Thanks for the advice, eagle. I think I have most of this covered. My wardrobe consists of neutrals with pops of my favorite colors- rouge h, Colvert, aubergine and various shades of blue. My bags jewelry and accessories all coordinate. Now I just need to put it together to form outfits. I don't think I need to buy much. Maybe a few skirts and another winter coat or two. That's good advice to bring things with me to try. I don't have an eye for which shapes work without trying them. Then I need to weed things out that I don't wear. Probably best to have fewer pieces that I know go well together than infinite possibilities. For now I'm not going to bring in anything new, except perhaps a spring scarf or an item from my jewelry wishlist. I'll try working with what I have without adding more confusion.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the advice, eagle. I think I have most of this covered. My wardrobe consists of neutrals with pops of my favorite colors- rouge h, Colvert, aubergine and various shades of blue. My bags jewelry and accessories all coordinate. Now I just need to put it together to form outfits. I don't think I need to buy much. Maybe a few skirts and another winter coat or two. That's good advice to bring things with me to try. I don't have an eye for which shapes work without trying them. Then I need to weed things out that I don't wear. Probably best to have fewer pieces that I know go well together than infinite possibilities. For now I'm not going to bring in anything new, except perhaps a spring scarf or an item from my jewelry wishlist. I'll try working with what I have without adding more confusion.


----------



## Cordeliere

*


Pocketbook Pup said:



			Then I need to weed things out that I don't wear. Probably best to have fewer pieces that I know go well together than infinite possibilities
		
Click to expand...

*
The amount of choice you have is paralyzing.   Weeding is a good start.

What is your idea of a good outfit?  I think that is a topic worthy of discussion.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> The amount of choice you have is paralyzing.   Weeding is a good start.
> 
> What is your idea of a good outfit?  I think that is a topic worthy of discussion.



Paralyzingly is a good word for it. [emoji23]

A good outfit: 
- Looks put together
- Is appropriate to the occasion 
- Is flattering
- Is comfortable 
- Is weather appropriate 
- Is well accessorized 
- Incorporates some of my favorite fun pieces
- Conveys the look/ attitude/ mood that one wants to project
- Expresses one's personality/ sense of style

A good start? Anyone else's thoughts?


----------



## JolieS

Cordeliere said:


> The amount of choice you have is paralyzing.   Weeding is a good start.
> 
> What is your idea of a good outfit?  I think that is a topic worthy of discussion.


This a thought-provoking question!
My idea of a good outfit:
-makes me feel good about myself
-quietly elegant (I'm not fashion-forward or overly trendy, but not dull I hope)
-easy to move in and fits well
-appropriate for the occasion and the weather.

Here are the brands that work best for me:
Marlowe Italy with North American shops in Toronto, Chicago and San Francisco
Marie Saint-Pierre of Montreal for dresses that are a bit funky but elegant, and travel well.


----------



## JolieS

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Paralyzingly is a good word for it. [emoji23]
> 
> A good outfit:
> - Looks put together
> - Is appropriate to the occasion
> - Is flattering
> - Is comfortable
> - Is weather appropriate
> - Is well accessorized
> - Incorporates some of my favorite fun pieces
> - Conveys the look/ attitude/ mood that one wants to project
> - Expresses one's personality/ sense of style
> 
> A good start? Anyone else's thoughts?


PocketBookPup
How amazing - my answer posted just after yours, and many of your criteria match mine!


----------



## EmileH

JolieS said:


> PocketBookPup
> How amazing - my answer posted just after yours, and many of your criteria match mine!



Very similar! I will need to check out the brands that you mention.


----------



## eagle1002us

A good outfit is one that is in the color I was drawn to last year.  A _great_ outfit is one that is in the color I'm currently nuts about.


----------



## Genie27

My winter wardrobe is mostly black/navy/grey with a few pops of colour - teals, reds, pinks.

PbP, if your whole wardrobe is overwhelming, I like eagles suggestion of pulling out a condensed 8-10 favourite outfit collection as your basics, and then trying the turnaround hanger for other items to see what you enjoyed wearing over a season.

A good outfit for me:
Comfortable - not too tight/hot/cold
Flattering shape and colour
Suits my personality 
Has some interesting detail/memory that makes me happy when I wear it
Appropriate for the situation


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A good start? Anyone else's thoughts?



Excellent start.    I am still thinking about my own answer.  Will wait to share until it is crystallized to the point that I don't keep adding one more thing.

Seeing your list,  I am curious how your outfits come up short.   You have posted pics of outfits, and I would think that they all tick every box.    What is it that you are not happy with in the outfits that you create.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Excellent start.    I am still thinking about my own answer.  Will wait to share until it is crystallized to the point that I don't keep adding one more thing.
> 
> Seeing your list,  I am curious how your outfits come up short.   *You have posted pics of outfits, and I would think that they all tick every box.    What is it that you are not happy with in the outfits that you create*.


Exactly.  I remember the Chanel jacket.  You could wear (not that you would) a skirt from TJ Maax with that jacket and still look great.   No one would even notice the skirt (especially if it was black).   Any simple pencil skirt would work with that jacket.   You got a great bag, shawl, and jacket, wear a nondescript skirt or pants.  I only say this because -- if I recall correctly -- you mentioned something about shapes of skirts being not easy to pair with things.  Or, just see what Chanel pairs with the jacket you got and go with that.


----------



## eagle1002us

I like the idea of having a signature item or accessory, something a person almost always is wearing.


----------



## Cordeliere

So Pup

Have continued to think about your list and am trying to state my own.   I want to share a thought about your list.   IMHO, the first six items are givens.  They are necessary but not sufficient.   I think it takes something from the last three to create a great outfit.

Your last three:
- Incorporates some of my favorite fun pieces
- Conveys the look/ attitude/ mood that one wants to project
- Expresses one's personality/ sense of style


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> We are thinking alike. I just did that, and it worked. Thanks!



Well if my computer stops working I kick it twice & power cycle then it works again. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

Hmmmm... interesting comments everyone. I think we are mostly on the same page about what makes a great outfit. Yes, Cordie, the things at the beginning of my list are a given, but they aren't always easy to achieve, let alone to add in the elements at the bottom of my list that take an outfit from good to great.

I think I'm doing ok, but with all the time effort and money I invested I think I should be trying to take it to a higher level using the things that I have. I think I hit the mark sometimes and other times I get lazy. Case in point: on a dreary day when I'm tired I fall back on an Eric bombard cardigan and tee with a pencil skirt and a scarf. Maybe with my belle du jour shoes. Sure it's fine. But I could do better. Even adding the right belt under or over the cardigan makes a difference sometimes. Or I could mix in more interesting shoes. (Don't get me started on my shoes hose dilemma.) These are the little touches that my French SA often helped with. Now I find myself thinking what would Alfred do? [emoji22]

Regarding buying bargain items to go with high end items I don't think that myth is as true as we think. Yes, I think one can find great bargains at TJ Maxx etc with patience and time. And I don't think one should dress in head to toe Chanel or head to toe designer goods even when brands are mixed. It comes off looking too showy. But higher end pieces such as Chanel jackets need well made pieces to stand up to them. Otherwise the look doesn't come together as it should. An example: I found a banana republic limited edition signature leather skirt to go with my Chanel jacket. It cost $200. It was ok. Were I 29 it would be fine.  Then I found an Anne Fontaine pleated leather skirt for $850. It definitely brings the outfit together better, stands up to the quality of the jacket and takes the look to a higher level. 

I think the bargain items like Zara etc that we now see everywhere on Instagram and in blogs look great in a still photo. But the cuts and fabrics show their true nature as one moves throughout the day.  They are fine for 29-35 year olds trying to look good on a budget but they have a limited role in a mature woman's evolved wardrobe. I definitely have plenty of j crew pencil skirts. And they are great. But they won't take an outfit to a higher level.


----------



## Cordeliere

Am I hearing you correctly that for an outfit to work for you that (1) having a consistent high quality makes an outfit much better and (2) you want to make sure you always wear accessories that up your game?  That is what I get out of your post.


----------



## Genie27

PbP, I think you're too hard in yourself. Even your lazy-go-to outfit sounds pretty well put together to me. But I do hear you about needing higher end well-cut basics. Hi-upper-mid mixup works better IRL than hi-low on most regular folks. It's not about "only wearing branded items" as someone once disdainfully sneered at me, but once you get used to better cuts/fabrics it's hard to enjoy wearing cheaper cuts and your eye will discern the difference even when an onlooker thinks it's fine. 

My revival started this summer with the H bag - it made my cheaper outfits look very shabby in comparison and I had to start dressing a bit smarter to match it. I had some of the smarter clothes in my wardrobe already, but had gotten comfortable with shabby.


----------



## Cordeliere

I am going to give myself a public pat on the back for having gone 3 days without breaking my New Years Resolution to exercise.   My plan for the first month is to walk every day.   It is a baby step, but like Mrs.Owen3, my goal is to have 100% for the year.   I have historically had a hard time getting myself out to walk because I don't like exposing myself to the sun.   I wasn't doing a very good job of getting up early enough to beat the direct sun.   So here is how it has gone for the first 3 days of 2017.

Day 1-- Didn't get up in am, but took a 1.5 mile walk after dark.

Day 2--Didn't get up in am and had reasons for not wanting to walk after dark, so at 9 pm I turned on the tv in the kitchen, put on my fitbit, and walked laps around my kitchen island until I had covered 1 mile.  Boring, but at least I didn't blow my resolution on the second day.

Day 3--Got up and took a 7:15 am walk with my neighbor, who is a professional volleyball player, and her Golden Retriever puppy.   I am 6 ft tall, but she is 6'2" and has longer strides and a much higher fitness level than I do.  We walked 1.8 miles at a brisk (to me) pace.  I came home sweaty.   I can't remember how many decades ago I last perspired from exertion.

So 3 days down and 362 to go.  Thanks for letting me share.  Being public about my goal will help me stick to it.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Am I hearing you correctly that for an outfit to work for you that (1) having a consistent high quality makes an outfit much better and (2) you want to make sure you always wear accessories that up your game?  That is what I get out of your post.





Genie27 said:


> PbP, I think you're too hard in yourself. Even your lazy-go-to outfit sounds pretty well put together to me. But I do hear you about needing higher end well-cut basics. Hi-upper-mid mixup works better IRL than hi-low on most regular folks. It's not about "only wearing branded items" as someone once disdainfully sneered at me, but once you get used to better cuts/fabrics it's hard to enjoy wearing cheaper cuts and your eye will discern the difference even when an onlooker thinks it's fine.
> 
> My revival started this summer with the H bag - it made my cheaper outfits look very shabby in comparison and I had to start dressing a bit smarter to match it. I had some of the smarter clothes in my wardrobe already, but had gotten comfortable with shabby.



Yes, both of your quotes exactly. Thank you Genie. I think I could do a bit better with accessories for my go to weary day outfits. And yes finding high quality basics is a real challenge these days. I used to reliably find them in Europe. That's becoming more and more difficult. 

I'm wearing an outfit that I like today: leather pleated skirt, Chanel black jacket, Eric bombard rouge h cashmere tee, c'est la fete csgm, black suede heels and tights, farandole necklace, chain d'amcre gm bracelet and Lima ring, rouge h Kelly. I'll save this one. It ticks all of my boxes.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> I am going to give myself a public pat on the back for having gone 3 days without breaking my New Years Resolution to exercise.   My plan for the first month is to walk every day.   It is a baby step, but like Mrs.Owen3, my goal is to have 100% for the year.   I have historically had a hard time getting myself out to walk because I don't like exposing myself to the sun.   I wasn't doing a very good job of getting up early enough to beat the direct sun.   So here is how it has gone for the first 3 days of 2017.
> 
> Day 1-- Didn't get up in am, but took a 1.5 mile walk after dark.
> 
> Day 2--Didn't get up in am and had reasons for not wanting to walk after dark, so at 9 pm I turned on the tv in the kitchen, put on my fitbit, and walked laps around my kitchen island until I had covered 1 mile.  Boring, but at least I didn't blow my resolution on the second day.
> 
> Day 3--Got up and took a 7:15 am walk with my neighbor, who is a professional volleyball player, and her Golden Retriever puppy.   I am 6 ft tall, but she is 6'2" and has longer strides and a much higher fitness level than I do.  We walked 1.8 miles at a brisk (to me) pace.  I came home sweaty.   I can't remember how many decades ago I last perspired from exertion.
> 
> So 3 days down and 362 to go.  Thanks for letting me share.  Being public about my goal will help me stick to it.



That's wonderful cordie! Wow. That's dedication. I like your walking around the kitchen idea. The 100% goal is really a good way to go. It might keep me from falling off the wagon.


----------



## millivanilli

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great suggestions ladies. For better or worse everything fits. It's just a matter of not looking optimal at my current weight. I need to lose about 15 lbs. Should be easy right? [emoji849]
> 
> Maybe I'll just photograph things as I wear them. Anything unphotographed has not been worn and can go.




Happy new year

I am the queen of decluttering, I LOVE it. The best trick to decide is, to turn every peace of your wardrobe around. If you have it on hangers, turn all hangers around at the beginning of decluttering.
Once you wore the shirt/ blouse/ Tshirt/trousers put it back hang it back the right way. At the end of the season each hanger that doesn't hang properly has to go. That's it. Same with shoes and so on.

Here is a picture of my part of the built-in wardrobe. The other half is my husband's one and that part looks quite different to mine  I don't use all 6 cupboards, only 3 of them. That's all I need. The second one goes from up to down: trousers. Trousers that won't fit properly are in the box. The part is underwear, next part are pullovers, next part is " has to be repaired or left at the drycleaner" and last one is "bags I wasn't sure about in 2016" but which I carried oviously as they are standing and not laying.
Happy declutterin, it is so much fun!


----------



## millivanilli

Pocketbook Pup said:


> But higher end pieces such as Chanel jackets need well made pieces to stand up to them. .



True! Second every word!


----------



## gracekelly

I like mixing high and low and think it is fun.  Some pieces are not worth spending that much on, however, I don't like things that scream CHEAP.  They are a waste of money.  Also not so sure about having a "wish list."  I think you can trap yourself into thinking that that one piece is going to make everything else in your closet so much better and you end up with more stuff that you don't need or is just going to sit there and/or you are not really happy with it in the long run.    I suppose I purchase more spontaneously.  If I see something that really strikes me, I give it a good think and mentally match it up with what I already have.  That works for me most of the time and if it is a mistake, I return it.   If I find something that is a great fit, especially pants, I will get them in multiples so I have them for flats or heels.  I discovered that striped Saint James striped tee shirts are a wardrobe staple that go with everything so I bought them in various colors. I have done that with blouses as well.  Thank you NYDJ for making the best blouse sleeved and sleeveless style!  I have them in every color and they are perfect for every jacket I have.    I have done that with cashmere sweaters in the past where I found a good style and fit and bought in various colors and I still have and wear all of them.   The only things that I have parted with and have a few more to part with are things that are just not current style.  I bought a ton of really good clothing during the big shoulder era and the quality of the pieces is so much better than what is out there today, that it pains me to give them away, but I have come around to realizing that it is time to say adios.  I tried to alter them, but it never really worked out with the tailoring people that I have access to.  
I take great joy in shopping in my closet.  It is fun to put new outfits together, even if it is only a change of one piece from the usual mix.  Quantity does not necessarily insure wardrobe happiness.  Quality usually helps, but is not always the cure.   Mixing things you already have in unexpected ways is fun and makes for great style.  Not taking it all too seriously is probably the best thing that any one of us can do.    Happy New Year!!


----------



## EmileH

Two examples of outfits that I enjoyed this week. One casual and one for work. Both ticked all of my boxes. Now if I can just keep it up. [emoji16]


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I like mixing high and low and think it is fun.  Some pieces are not worth spending that much on, however, I don't like things that scream CHEAP.  They are a waste of money.  Also not so sure about having a "wish list."  I think you can trap yourself into thinking that that one piece is going to make everything else in your closet so much better and you end up with more stuff that you don't need or is just going to sit there and/or you are not really happy with it in the long run.    I suppose I purchase more spontaneously.  If I see something that really strikes me, I give it a good think and mentally match it up with what I already have.  That works for me most of the time and if it is a mistake, I return it.   If I find something that is a great fit, especially pants, I will get them in multiples so I have them for flats or heels.  I discovered that striped Saint James striped tee shirts are a wardrobe staple that go with everything so I bought them in various colors. I have done that with blouses as well.  Thank you NYDJ for making the best blouse sleeved and sleeveless style!  I have them in every color and they are perfect for every jacket I have.    I have done that with cashmere sweaters in the past where I found a good style and fit and bought in various colors and I still have and wear all of them.   The only things that I have parted with and have a few more to part with are things that are just not current style.  I bought a ton of really good clothing during the big shoulder era and the quality of the pieces is so much better than what is out there today, that it pains me to give them away, but I have come around to realizing that it is time to say adios.  I tried to alter them, but it never really worked out with the tailoring people that I have access to.
> *I take great joy in shopping in my closet.  It is fun to put new outfits together, even if it is only a change of one piece from the usual mix.  Quantity does not necessarily insure wardrobe happiness.  Quality usually helps, but is not always the cure.   Mixing things you already have in unexpected ways is fun and makes for great style.  Not taking it all too seriously is probably the best thing that any one of us can do.    Happy New Year!!*



Terrific post!  Love, love, love your last paragraph.  Serendipity -- a dose of the unexpected color, shape, texture, accessory -- really does make wardrobing fun.  (BTW, I have never been in TJMax but I have heard they have good bag sales).  I like NYDJ jeans, they made them in interesting colors of mallard and teal.  And they don't seem to bag.  I looked in my sewing books to discover how to fix a baggy seat and thus far it seems like I'd have to put a couple of giant darts on the tush.  Very subtle.  (Not).   

 I didn't keep my big shoulder stuff from the 80s/90s.   I agree they tended to be much much higher quality than routinely available today.  We had more woolen mills then (and more people raising sheep).  But I really do like stretch fabrics and the closer fit that allows.  

The big shoulder look had hugely oversized jackets as you know which I can wear b/c I am tall..  However, it's a major reno job to take in the shoulders, armholes, and sides.   You might as well rip the jacket and re-cut it in a smaller size.   I did it on a couple of silk print blouses b/c I liked the print but it was a lot of work, one I am not happy to do again.


----------



## EmileH

Oh yes wishlists be damned... if you find something that is love at first sight you go for it. My brasserie jacket was like that and I love it and wear it to death. So was the gold tweed Paris Rome jacket. But I do find wishlists to be helpful to me to keep in mind pieces that will bring things together. For example I know that I want a pair of wide leg black trousers. So as I'm browsing in stores I keep an eye out. I haven't found the perfect ones yet but I will at some point. And hopefully I don't take too many unnecessary detours along the way.


----------



## cremel

millivanilli said:


> Happy new year
> 
> I am the queen of decluttering, I LOVE it. The best trick to decide is, to turn every peace of your wardrobe around. If you have it on hangers, turn all hangers around at the beginning of decluttering.
> Once you wore the shirt/ blouse/ Tshirt/trousers put it back hang it back the right way. At the end of the season each hanger that doesn't hang properly has to go. That's it. Same with shoes and so on.
> 
> Here is a picture of my part of the built-in wardrobe. The other half is my husband's one and that part looks quite different to mine  I don't use all 6 cupboards, only 3 of them. That's all I need. The second one goes from up to down: trousers. Trousers that won't fit properly are in the box. The part is underwear, next part are pullovers, next part is " has to be repaired or left at the drycleaner" and last one is "bags I wasn't sure about in 2016" but which I carried oviously as they are standing and not laying.
> Happy declutterin, it is so much fun!



Wow that's nice. Very organized!!!! I should be ashamed now. [emoji5][emoji15]


----------



## cremel

Moma my books finally arrived.  Love these books!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Now I need to find time to read all of them.


----------



## EmileH

millivanilli said:


> Happy new year
> 
> I am the queen of decluttering, I LOVE it. The best trick to decide is, to turn every peace of your wardrobe around. If you have it on hangers, turn all hangers around at the beginning of decluttering.
> Once you wore the shirt/ blouse/ Tshirt/trousers put it back hang it back the right way. At the end of the season each hanger that doesn't hang properly has to go. That's it. Same with shoes and so on.
> 
> Here is a picture of my part of the built-in wardrobe. The other half is my husband's one and that part looks quite different to mine  I don't use all 6 cupboards, only 3 of them. That's all I need. The second one goes from up to down: trousers. Trousers that won't fit properly are in the box. The part is underwear, next part are pullovers, next part is " has to be repaired or left at the drycleaner" and last one is "bags I wasn't sure about in 2016" but which I carried oviously as they are standing and not laying.
> Happy declutterin, it is so much fun!



Wow! I missed this. You are very organized. I'm going to try the backward hanger trick this year.


----------



## Love Of My Life

More fun to be spontaneous with purchases.. Walking into H & finding that unexpected treasure or for that matter any
shop just makes it more exciting in a way as it is not planned.
I've seen pieces from  runway shows that I thought would be a nice addition to my wardrobe & then seeing IRL
turned out not to be what I expected & usually find something else that I may not have considered but turns out to
be just the right fit in my wardrobe & perhaps more special than what I initially was interested in..


----------



## dharma

Hello cafe! I have been " liking" a lot but have not had time to write a thoughtful post. I love the current outfit discussion and would like to add my thoughts. Somewhat like @gracekelly , I never plan, at least in a spreadsheet sort of way. I know myself, what works, and shop purely by instinct and deep emotional desire, lol. I love and admire so many looks ( @Pocketbook Pup , your outfits above are fab!) but they might not be right for me. From a perspective of someone that has no need to dress "professionally" in a creative casual field, my perfect outfit follows these rules:
1. Throw out the formula
2. If you loved it and bought it, it's you and it will work
3. One thing must be "off" just a tad, perfection not allowed. Could be in the outfit, hair or makeup/ don't try too hard and no matchy matchy
4. Must express individual style, not a prescribed notion of what is correct for one's age, colouring or figure type, (although avoid mutton dressed as lamb) Add something unexpected, ie, a color combo, an offbeat layer, a little deconstruction
5. Try to be appropriate. I've worn the same Chanel jacket with leather leggings and Doc Martins to work, a silk blouse and black cropped flowing pants to a dinner party and with a wool trouser and silk shell to a funeral.
6. Love and personality are in the details, even if it's a cigar band ring worn with aplomb
7. Style has no price point
8. Don't think, just put on clothes ( this reflects #2, if you loved it, it works)
9. All rules, including above, are made to be broken, lol

I realize this is haphazard and doesn't work for those in law or medicine or finance ( or maybe it does?)
I tend to be very forgiving and nonjudgmental in other's choices because I truly enjoy seeing anyone making an effort these days. It always keeps my mind going and I love inspiration.


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh yes wishlists be damned... if you find something that is love at first sight you go for it. My brasserie jacket was like that and I love it and wear it to death. So was the gold tweed Paris Rome jacket. But I do find wishlists to be helpful to me to keep in mind pieces that will bring things together. For example I know that I want a pair of wide leg black trousers. So as I'm browsing in stores I keep an eye out. I haven't found the perfect ones yet but I will at some point. And hopefully I don't take too many unnecessary detours along the way.



I agree that sometimes, instinct wins all.  I remember your Brasserie moment.  I was sitting at my desk and got this email from Paris with essentially "What do you think?"  and I was like "BUY IT NOW!"  It was made for you, and you will never regret this purchase.    I tend to believe that this whole outfit thing can be overthought.  So when something sings to you, just take it.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Two examples of outfits that I enjoyed this week. One casual and one for work. Both ticked all of my boxes. Now if I can just keep it up. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3564375
> View attachment 3564376



 I think you look great in both! You seem to buy things that you have a strong response to and I think you should go easy on yourself while you figure out new combinations. Or just wear the pieces you love all the time, the only thing anyone will notice is that you look lovely! I know you've been collecting for a while but based on that tee shirt cabinet-you may have too many choices. I have to go through my drawers and closet every few months to remind myself not to buy more black tee shirts or skinny jeans or white shirts unless I truly do not have anything like them and in reality I have all the options covered.  

I love @dharma 's rules and have to say I really dress to please myself and try not to think too much about it otherwise. I have a few things that I know are totally weird but I love them and I think if you wear things with confidence, you always look great. I also try to complement people I see whose style I admire because when I do wear something that draws complements it's a nice feeling to receive a compliment (not a creepy guy comment but a genuine "i like your outfit" compliment) 

But what do I know, all the items I bought this Fall are either leopard print or actual cat prints  

And @Cordeliere I got my perfect December and I'm on day 11 of workouts every day.


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Hello cafe! I have been " liking" a lot but have not had time to write a thoughtful post. I love the current outfit discussion and would like to add my thoughts. Somewhat like @gracekelly , I never plan, at least in a spreadsheet sort of way. I know myself, what works, and shop purely by instinct and deep emotional desire, lol. I love and admire so many looks ( @Pocketbook Pup , your outfits above are fab!) but they might not be right for me. From a perspective of someone that has no need to dress "professionally" in a creative casual field, my perfect outfit follows these rules:
> 1. Throw out the formula
> 2. If you loved it and bought it, it's you and it will work
> 3. One thing must be "off" just a tad, perfection not allowed. Could be in the outfit, hair or makeup/ don't try too hard and no matchy matchy
> 4. Must express individual style, not a prescribed notion of what is correct for one's age, colouring or figure type, (although avoid mutton dressed as lamb) Add something unexpected, ie, a color combo, an offbeat layer, a little deconstruction
> 5. Try to be appropriate. I've worn the same Chanel jacket with leather leggings and Doc Martins to work, a silk blouse and black cropped flowing pants to a dinner party and with a wool trouser and silk shell to a funeral.
> 6. Love and personality are in the details, even if it's a cigar band ring worn with aplomb
> 7. Style has no price point
> 8. Don't think, just put on clothes ( this reflects #2, if you loved it, it works)
> 9. All rules, including above, are made to be broken, lol
> 
> I realize this is haphazard and doesn't work for those in law or medicine or finance ( or maybe it does?)
> I tend to be very forgiving and nonjudgmental in other's choices because I truly enjoy seeing anyone making an effort these days. It always keeps my mind going and I love inspiration.


I love these rules.  You know my mantra:  Take the course opposite to custom and you will almost always do well.  Thank you, dharma.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh yes wishlists be damned... if you find something that is love at first sight you go for it. My brasserie jacket was like that and I love it and wear it to death. So was the gold tweed Paris Rome jacket. But I do find wishlists to be helpful to me to keep in mind pieces that will bring things together. For example I know that I want a pair of wide leg black trousers. So as I'm browsing in stores I keep an eye out. I haven't found the perfect ones yet but I will at some point. And hopefully I don't take too many unnecessary detours along the way.


Do you have pix of you in the brasserie jacket and the Paris Rome jacket, or at least the jackets by themselves?


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> I think you look great in both! You seem to buy things that you have a strong response to and I think you should go easy on yourself while you figure out new combinations. Or just wear the pieces you love all the time, the only thing anyone will notice is that you look lovely! I know you've been collecting for a while but based on that tee shirt cabinet-you may have too many choices. I have to go through my drawers and closet every few months to remind myself not to buy more black tee shirts or skinny jeans or white shirts unless I truly do not have anything like them and in reality I have all the options covered.
> 
> I love @dharma 's rules and have to say I really dress to please myself and try not to think too much about it otherwise. I have a few things that I know are totally weird but I love them and I think if you wear things with confidence, you always look great. I also try to complement people I see whose style I admire because when I do wear something that draws complements it's a nice feeling to receive a compliment (not a creepy guy comment but a genuine "i like your outfit" compliment)
> But what do I know, all the items I bought this Fall are either leopard print or actual cat prints
> 
> And @Cordeliere I got my perfect December and I'm on day 11 of workouts every day.


I agree about the wisdom of going thru closet/clothing acquisitions b/c it's possible to forget what I have.  It's a win-win if I find I already have something I was about to buy. The "forgot about this" factor is 10x greater with fabric acquisitions. 
And the complimenting is a very nice gesture.  I try to do it.


----------



## Maedi

dharma said:


> Hello cafe! I have been " liking" a lot but have not had time to write a thoughtful post. I love the current outfit discussion and would like to add my thoughts. Somewhat like @gracekelly , I never plan, at least in a spreadsheet sort of way. I know myself, what works, and shop purely by instinct and deep emotional desire, lol. I love and admire so many looks ( @Pocketbook Pup , your outfits above are fab!) but they might not be right for me. From a perspective of someone that has no need to dress "professionally" in a creative casual field, my perfect outfit follows these rules:
> 1. Throw out the formula
> 2. If you loved it and bought it, it's you and it will work
> 3. One thing must be "off" just a tad, perfection not allowed. Could be in the outfit, hair or makeup/ don't try too hard and no matchy matchy
> 4. Must express individual style, not a prescribed notion of what is correct for one's age, colouring or figure type, (although avoid mutton dressed as lamb) Add something unexpected, ie, a color combo, an offbeat layer, a little deconstruction
> 5. Try to be appropriate. I've worn the same Chanel jacket with leather leggings and Doc Martins to work, a silk blouse and black cropped flowing pants to a dinner party and with a wool trouser and silk shell to a funeral.
> 6. Love and personality are in the details, even if it's a cigar band ring worn with aplomb
> 7. Style has no price point
> 8. Don't think, just put on clothes ( this reflects #2, if you loved it, it works)
> 9. All rules, including above, are made to be broken, lol
> 
> I realize this is haphazard and doesn't work for those in law or medicine or finance ( or maybe it does?)
> I tend to be very forgiving and nonjudgmental in other's choices because I truly enjoy seeing anyone making an effort these days. It always keeps my mind going and I love inspiration.



I really like these rules or non-rules


----------



## cremel

dharma said:


> Hello cafe! I have been " liking" a lot but have not had time to write a thoughtful post. I love the current outfit discussion and would like to add my thoughts. Somewhat like @gracekelly , I never plan, at least in a spreadsheet sort of way. I know myself, what works, and shop purely by instinct and deep emotional desire, lol. I love and admire so many looks ( @Pocketbook Pup , your outfits above are fab!) but they might not be right for me. From a perspective of someone that has no need to dress "professionally" in a creative casual field, my perfect outfit follows these rules:
> 1. Throw out the formula
> 2. If you loved it and bought it, it's you and it will work
> 3. One thing must be "off" just a tad, perfection not allowed. Could be in the outfit, hair or makeup/ don't try too hard and no matchy matchy
> 4. Must express individual style, not a prescribed notion of what is correct for one's age, colouring or figure type, (although avoid mutton dressed as lamb) Add something unexpected, ie, a color combo, an offbeat layer, a little deconstruction
> 5. Try to be appropriate. I've worn the same Chanel jacket with leather leggings and Doc Martins to work, a silk blouse and black cropped flowing pants to a dinner party and with a wool trouser and silk shell to a funeral.
> 6. Love and personality are in the details, even if it's a cigar band ring worn with aplomb
> 7. Style has no price point
> 8. Don't think, just put on clothes ( this reflects #2, if you loved it, it works)
> 9. All rules, including above, are made to be broken, lol
> 
> I realize this is haphazard and doesn't work for those in law or medicine or finance ( or maybe it does?)
> I tend to be very forgiving and nonjudgmental in other's choices because I truly enjoy seeing anyone making an effort these days. It always keeps my mind going and I love inspiration.



Well said Dharma!![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## millivanilli

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Two examples of outfits that I enjoyed this week. One casual and one for work. Both ticked all of my boxes. Now if I can just keep it up. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3564375
> View attachment 3564376



I love both outfirs but I have literally no clue where you want to loose weight?


----------



## millivanilli

cremel said:


> Wow that's nice. Very organized!!!! I should be ashamed now. [emoji5][emoji15]




haha don't be ashamed, if you could only see the documents for my tax declaration, the word "organized" would never come to your mind


----------



## millivanilli

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow! I missed this. You are very organized. I'm going to try the backward hanger trick this year.



it works, promised! And see above " tax declaration documents"... I am not organized. In fact I learnt so much from the US ladies  here and on youtube how to organize a houshold- the whole putting seasonal stuff in boxes-thing is totally unknown to us over here.


----------



## eagle1002us

millivanilli said:


> it works, promised! And see above " tax declaration documents"... I am not organized. In fact I learnt so much from the US ladies  here and on youtube how to organize a houshold- the whole putting seasonal stuff in boxes-thing is totally unknown to us over here.


Being a huge fan of big plastic boxes or tubs, I'm curious to know where "over here" is.   If you want to say, that is . . .


----------



## millivanilli

eagle1002us said:


> Being a huge fan of big plastic boxes or tubs, I'm curious to know where "over here" is.   If you want to say, that is . . .




Europe ) exactly Germany, which is funny as we brag about beeing so organized


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> Hello cafe! I have been " liking" a lot but have not had time to write a thoughtful post. I love the current outfit discussion and would like to add my thoughts. Somewhat like @gracekelly , I never plan, at least in a spreadsheet sort of way. I know myself, what works, and shop purely by instinct and deep emotional desire, lol. I love and admire so many looks ( @Pocketbook Pup , your outfits above are fab!) but they might not be right for me. From a perspective of someone that has no need to dress "professionally" in a creative casual field, my perfect outfit follows these rules:
> 1. Throw out the formula
> *2. If you loved it and bought it, it's you and it will work*
> 3. One thing must be "off" just a tad, perfection not allowed. Could be in the outfit, hair or makeup/ don't try too hard and no matchy matchy
> 4. Must express individual style, not a prescribed notion of what is correct for one's age, colouring or figure type, (although avoid mutton dressed as lamb) Add something unexpected, ie, a color combo, an offbeat layer, a little deconstruction
> 5. Try to be appropriate. I've worn the same Chanel jacket with leather leggings and Doc Martins to work, a silk blouse and black cropped flowing pants to a dinner party and with a wool trouser and silk shell to a funeral.
> *6. Love and personality are in the details, even if it's a cigar band ring worn with aplomb*
> 7. Style has no price point
> 8. Don't think, just put on clothes ( this reflects #2, if you loved it, it works)
> 9. All rules, including above, are made to be broken, lol
> 
> I realize this is haphazard and doesn't work for those in law or medicine or finance ( or maybe it does?)
> I tend to be very forgiving and nonjudgmental in other's choices because I truly enjoy seeing anyone making an effort these days. It always keeps my mind going and I love inspiration.



Love number 2 & 6


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Moma my books finally arrived.  Love these books!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564461
> 
> 
> Now I need to find time to read all of them.



After seeing your books, I searched this thread for the link to order these books, but couldn't find it.  Would you be so kind as to repost the ordering information? thank you.


----------



## EmileH

Dharma and Mrsowen, I so admire you creative types, your free spirits and your style. I love seeing your fun purchases, knowing that I could never pull them off myself. But it's fun to appreciate them on you. I'm more comfortable with a system. But that's ok. It got me through organic chemistry. [emoji23]

I think some in law, medicine or business could pull off a more eclectic look if it suited their personality and they worked in a less buttoned up office environment. Ob/gyn, peds and psych are fields of medicine that tend to allow more self expression. They also tend to be the fields with more women than men. 

Compliments are always nice. But I almost feel like I failed when I get a compliment from a colleague or patient. I'd rather they think "oh she's dresses nicely" than to remember or comment on any one piece or outfit. If something about me stands out more than a general gestalt then I have taken the focus off what's important. Hope that makes sense.

My wishlist isn't composed of things that I have seen on the runway that I want to try. It's more "gee, I wear this cream dress a lot and it's starting to look shabby." So when I spotted a cream dress that I liked among several equal possibilities for me at the Hermes rtw event I knew that would be a good option for me.

Pirula, I remember that day well. I fell hard for the brasserie jacket and you were right there with me. So glad I got it. Here are photos of the brasserie jacket and the Paris Rome jacket, eagle. 

Mrsowen congrats on your diet and exercise perfection!


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Dharma and Mrsowen, I so admire you creative types, your free spirits and your style. I love seeing your fun purchases, knowing that I could never pull them off myself. But it's fun to appreciate them on you. I'm more comfortable with a system. But that's ok. It got me through organic chemistry. [emoji23]
> 
> I think some in law, medicine or business could pull off a more eclectic look if it suited their personality and they worked in a less buttoned up office environment. Ob/gyn, peds and psych are fields of medicine that tend to allow more self expression. They also tend to be the fields with more women than men.
> 
> Compliments are always nice. But I almost feel like I failed when I get a compliment from a colleague or patient. I'd rather they think "oh she's dresses nicely" than to remember or comment on any one piece or outfit. If something about me stands out more than a general gestalt then I have taken the focus off what's important. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> My wishlist isn't composed of things that I have seen on the runway that I want to try. It's more "gee, I wear this cream dress a lot and it's starting to look shabby." So when I spotted a cream dress that I liked among several equal possibilities for me at the Hermes rtw event I knew that would be a good option for me.
> 
> Pirula, I remember that day well. I fell hard for the brasserie jacket and you were right there with me. So glad I got it. Here are photos of the brasserie jacket and the Paris Rome jacket, eagle.
> 
> Mrsowen congrats on your diet and exercise perfection!
> 
> View attachment 3564903
> View attachment 3564904



That was SO much fun.  I am crazy about that jacket.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Dharma and Mrsowen, I so admire you creative types, your free spirits and your style. I love seeing your fun purchases, knowing that I could never pull them off myself. But it's fun to appreciate them on you. I'm more comfortable with a system. But that's ok. It got me through organic chemistry. [emoji23]
> 
> I think some in law, medicine or business could pull off a more eclectic look if it suited their personality and they worked in a less buttoned up office environment. Ob/gyn, peds and psych are fields of medicine that tend to allow more self expression. They also tend to be the fields with more women than men.
> 
> Compliments are always nice. But I almost feel like I failed when I get a compliment from a colleague or patient. I'd rather they think "oh she's dresses nicely" than to remember or comment on any one piece or outfit. If something about me stands out more than a general gestalt then I have taken the focus off what's important. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> My wishlist isn't composed of things that I have seen on the runway that I want to try. It's more "gee, I wear this cream dress a lot and it's starting to look shabby." So when I spotted a cream dress that I liked among several equal possibilities for me at the Hermes rtw event I knew that would be a good option for me.
> 
> Pirula, I remember that day well. I fell hard for the brasserie jacket and you were right there with me. So glad I got it. Here are photos of the brasserie jacket and the Paris Rome jacket, eagle.
> 
> Mrsowen congrats on your diet and exercise perfection!
> 
> View attachment 3564903
> View attachment 3564904


Such stunning pieces and they will never go out of style.  Thank goodness!

I was always slightly envious of people who were able to wear whatever their mood struck them, to their office.  I never had that luxury and had to keep to the conservative side.  The most daring thing I did was wear my Hermes scarves everyday and even that got me into trouble. My Hermes bag and Chanel jacket hung in the closet so they were not seen and I wore a lab coat all day.    The more time goes on, the less filter there seems to be in the comments that people make.  Now that I am retired, I can and do wear whatever I like and when I like it.  I still dress in a pretty conservative fashion because that is just who I am, but now  I can make more interesting combinations and at least now I don't feel as if I have to explain the jacket, expensive handbag or other accessory. My engagement ring sat locked up forever because I couldn't wear it at work.   My great-aunt in Switzerland (yes she really existed) must be feeling a  bit lonely as I don't have to say that my provenance of certain things derived from her.  There is a lot of jealousy out there and people coveting what you have and not in a good way.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy New Year, Cafe!
I had a productive day at King of Prussia today.
Top: from Tiffany, 92 points, D color, VVS1 clarity.
Bottom:  From Cartier, "Abre de Vie", 90 diamonds, 1.21 carat weight.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy New Year, Cafe!
> I had a productive day at King of Prussia today.
> Top: from Tiffany, 92 points, D color, VVS1 clarity.
> Bottom:  From Cartier, "Abre de Vie", 90 diamonds, 1.21 carat weight.


My hands really don't look this hideous in person.


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy New Year, Cafe!
> I had a productive day at King of Prussia today.
> Top: from Tiffany, 92 points, D color, VVS1 clarity.
> Bottom:  From Cartier, "Abre de Vie", 90 diamonds, 1.21 carat weight.



What a sparkling day at KoP Madam! Lovely treasures and a beautiful cut on that solitaire! 

DH tried to gift me diamond studs for the holidays but I deferred the gift so I could research and find the right stones as I did with my engagement ring and finish my bathroom renovations. If I wait till next year I can get bigger ones  

Did you have these brought in for you or did you choose from the store? I'm always curious what the diamond finding process is like at Tiffany, I used a studio in TX who sent me loose stones they cut in house and then I chose one, had it evaluated and then DH sent it to the jeweler in Maine (Etienne Perret)  who made my ring.  He doesn't make my ring anymore but it's this plain, simple bezel style without the inner gold band. I call it the "jeans and a tee shirt" version of an engagement ring. It's super low profile and was a good choice for when I was still working in more of a building/construction type of environment.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> What a sparkling day at KoP Madam! Lovely treasures and a beautiful cut on that solitaire!
> 
> DH tried to gift me diamond studs for the holidays but I deferred the gift so I could research and find the right stones as I did with my engagement ring and finish my bathroom renovations. If I wait till next year I can get bigger ones
> 
> Did you have these brought in for you or did you choose from the store? I'm always curious what the diamond finding process is like at Tiffany, I used a studio in TX who sent me loose stones they cut in house and then I chose one, had it evaluated and then DH sent it to the jeweler in Maine (Etienne Perret)  who made my ring.  He doesn't make my ring anymore but it's this plain, simple bezel style without the inner gold band. I call it the "jeans and a tee shirt" version of an engagement ring. It's super low profile and was a good choice for when I was still working in more of a building/construction type of environment.
> 
> View attachment 3565197


Hi, MrsOwen3!  I told my T&Co SA the specifications I wanted, and he brought in a selection of things for me to see.  This one grabbed me by the jugular.  I saw the Cartier ring in the store in a smaller size, and I asked them to get me one in my size.


----------



## Mindi B

I want your life, Madam B.  
Not in a menacing way or anything.
But, you know, I could buy diamonds!  I just know I could!
Both rings are beautiful.  The first is identical in style to my engagement ring, so I'm biased.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> What a sparkling day at KoP Madam! Lovely treasures and a beautiful cut on that solitaire!
> 
> DH tried to gift me diamond studs for the holidays but I deferred the gift so I could research and find the right stones as I did with my engagement ring and finish my bathroom renovations. If I wait till next year I can get bigger ones
> 
> Did you have these brought in for you or did you choose from the store? I'm always curious what the diamond finding process is like at Tiffany, I used a studio in TX who sent me loose stones they cut in house and then I chose one, had it evaluated and then DH sent it to the jeweler in Maine (Etienne Perret)  who made my ring.  He doesn't make my ring anymore but it's this plain, simple bezel style without the inner gold band. I call it the "jeans and a tee shirt" version of an engagement ring. It's super low profile and was a good choice for when I was still working in more of a building/construction type of environment.
> 
> View attachment 3565197


Yes, the protective bezel setting as opposed to a prong ring where the prongs can loosen or catch on clothing.  Nice ring, can it be worn with the inner gold band?


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, MrsOwen3!  I told my T&Co SA the specifications I wanted, and he brought in a selection of things for me to see.  This one grabbed me by the jugular.  I saw the Cartier ring in the store in a smaller size, and I asked them to get me one in my size.


I love the Cartier ring.  I tend to like colored stones more than diamonds but that's me.


----------



## EmileH

Beautiful rings madam! The first is the same setting as mine too. Seems to be a popular style.

And mrs owen your engagement ring style is very cool too.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Dharma and Mrsowen, I so admire you creative types, your free spirits and your style. I love seeing your fun purchases, knowing that I could never pull them off myself. But it's fun to appreciate them on you. I'm more comfortable with a system. But that's ok. It got me through organic chemistry. [emoji23]
> 
> I think some in law, medicine or business could pull off a more eclectic look if it suited their personality and they worked in a less buttoned up office environment. Ob/gyn, peds and psych are fields of medicine that tend to allow more self expression. They also tend to be the fields with more women than men.
> 
> Compliments are always nice. But I almost feel like I failed when I get a compliment from a colleague or patient. I'd rather they think "oh she's dresses nicely" than to remember or comment on any one piece or outfit. If something about me stands out more than a general gestalt then I have taken the focus off what's important. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> My wishlist isn't composed of things that I have seen on the runway that I want to try. It's more "gee, I wear this cream dress a lot and it's starting to look shabby." So when I spotted a cream dress that I liked among several equal possibilities for me at the Hermes rtw event I knew that would be a good option for me.
> 
> Pirula, I remember that day well. I fell hard for the brasserie jacket and you were right there with me. So glad I got it. Here are photos of the brasserie jacket and the Paris Rome jacket, eagle.
> 
> Mrsowen congrats on your diet and exercise perfection!
> 
> View attachment 3564903
> View attachment 3564904


"Taken the focus off what's important."  Have an idea of what you mean but am not absolutely sure.   I saw a doc once for whatever and he was wearing a bespoke suit.  Wowza!   For someone who sews it was nice eye candy.  I barely remember what he looked like but I read articles about bespoke tailoring so it was nice to see one.
I actually am happy to see someone who puts outfits together nicely.  It has nothing per se to do with them, it has to do with appreciating beautiful things.   It's eye candy.   I like it for the same reason I like particular pieces of art.   I assume by gestalt you mean an overall impression of your outfit, that it's nice?   Well then, if I met someone like you I might say "what a great outfit."   It's still a compliment.  Some people are just not that attuned to clothing.  At my office I went thru months of telling several women there -- 2 friends in particular who pay attention to hair, outfits or both -- how great they looked, that is, what specifically looked good, i.e., your hair looks beautiful (usually they had been to the stylist recently).  

At H I got told that a couple of times  over the years  and it was a charming compliment.  I don't think women get told that often enough.   Now, I get compliments from them now and then which are nice to hear.  I'm just more sensitive or aware of clothing and accessories than most people, I suspect.   I work in a technical field which is interesting and challenging just not visually stimulating.  It was easier to go study economics than to figure out how to get into fashion merchandising.


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> My hands really don't look this hideous in person.


For myself, I can now understand the wisdom  of the old-fashioned habit of wearing dress gloves (like in the 50's),  I'm not even out in the sun that much but sun damage is showing up on hands.


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, MrsOwen3!  I told my T&Co SA the specifications I wanted, and he brought in a selection of things for me to see.  This one grabbed me by the jugular.  I saw the Cartier ring in the store in a smaller size, and I asked them to get me one in my size.



It really is gorgeous, wear it in the best of health! Try not to get distracted by the sparkle especially while driving!


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> Yes, the protective bezel setting as opposed to a prong ring where the prongs can loosen or catch on clothing.  Nice ring, can it be worn with the inner gold band?



I don't have this exact one, it was the closest I could find online quickly. Mine is pretty close to the white gold and bezel setting and I wear it with two thin eternity bands stacked on either side. One is my wedding band and one for my first wedding anniversary. No pics, my hands really are hideous.


----------



## Cordeliere

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy New Year, Cafe!
> I had a productive day at King of Prussia today.
> Top: from Tiffany, 92 points, D color, VVS1 clarity.
> Bottom:  From Cartier, "Abre de Vie", 90 diamonds, 1.21 carat weight.



Love the Cartier.  What a charming design.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

eagle1002us said:


> For myself, I can now understand the wisdom  of the old-fashioned habit of wearing dress gloves (like in the 50's),  I'm not even out in the sun that much but sun damage is showing up on hands.


I blame the condition of my hands on constantly handling African Violet potting soil in the house and acidic soil in the yard without benefit of gardening gloves.


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> I blame the condition of my hands on constantly handling African Violet potting soil in the house and acidic soil in the yard without benefit of gardening gloves.


All I ever did was be in a car and maybe walking outside a fair amount years ago.   Who knew?


----------



## Maedi

Madame Bijoux, your hands and rings are beautiful! I adore when hands tell a story and am intrigued by your African Violet. Do you have quite a few? I recently repotted two orchids and they (and the soil) weren't cooperating


----------



## cremel

Madam love the rings! They are beautiful !!

Happy new year to you too!


----------



## eagle1002us

I have a pattern to make this Koos van en Akker coat (from Vogue patterns).  I'm fairly certain this coat is not to everyone's taste, that's ok.    It's really rather wonderful but it may take a better eye than mine to put such wildly divergent patterns together.   I can't quite see myself saying, today I will put together the fabrics for a Koos coat.  Daunting task.


----------



## eagle1002us

A Koos van den Akker jacket an
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d below, a Koos ensemble.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> I have a pattern to make this Koos van en Akker coat (from Vogue patterns).  I'm fairly certain this coat is not to everyone's taste, that's ok.    It's really rather wonderful but it may take a better eye than mine to put such wildly divergent patterns together.   I can't quite see myself saying, today I will put together the fabrics for a Koos coat.  Daunting task.



I love this coat eagle. It's fabulous. Here is something I bought in France six years ago and I still love it. Do you see some similarity? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




[emoji4]


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> I love this coat eagle. It's fabulous. Here is something I bought in France six years ago and I still love it. Do you see some similarity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565474
> 
> 
> [emoji4]


OMG cremel, absolutely these coats are similar!   Yours is terrific, really interesting pattern mix.   Love the roses.  Thank you for posting this.   What a lovely souvenir of France.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mme Bijoux, Nice rings!!!
MrsO, Love your e-ring setting too!!!
Eagle, Love the coat design. Sometimes you have to take a deep breath and just do it. I remember when I decoupaged an Hermes scarf onto my scarf dresser. I had to cut the scarf into sections. I affixed it on a drafting table, whipped out the exact blade, T-square and triangle, said a prayer, took a deep breath and made the first cut. It was terrifying, but I did it.

So take a deep breath and make that fabulous coat!!!


----------



## Pirula

Good morning Ladies...



cremel said:


> I love this coat eagle. It's fabulous. Here is something I bought in France six years ago and I still love it. Do you see some similarity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565474
> 
> [emoji4]



*Cremel*, this coat is _fantastic_!  I absolutely love it.  Would you be willing to share your marvelous Paris shop that would carry something this FAB?!



Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy New Year, Cafe!
> I had a productive day at King of Prussia today.
> Top: from Tiffany, 92 points, D color, VVS1 clarity.
> Bottom:  From Cartier, "Abre de Vie", 90 diamonds, 1.21 carat weight.



Beautiful *Madam* *Bijoux*  I love your Cartier ring in particular.   So delicate.   Well chosen.



eagle1002us said:


> I have a pattern to make this Koos van en Akker coat (from Vogue patterns).  I'm fairly certain this coat is not to everyone's taste, that's ok.    It's really rather wonderful but it may take a better eye than mine to put such wildly divergent patterns together.   I can't quite see myself saying, today I will put together the fabrics for a Koos coat.  Daunting task.



Oh *eagle*, you've made me feel so sentimental this morning.  Your talk of Vogue patterns reminded me of my beloved mother.  She and I were always choosing Vogue patterns together and I always had a closet full of beautiful, hand made, perfectly tailored clothes growing up.   Ralph Lauren, Calvin Klein, Halston, you name it (this was in the 70's/80's).  The "trousseau" she made for me when I went off to college was _incroyable_.  Now that I'm well into adulthood with a family of my own, I am often amazed at how my mother could have been a full time dentist, a full time mother, and still manage to sew beautiful clothes for me and herself, not to mention everything else she did, including travel the world.  And she died at only 64!

Anyway, I admire your skill and your patience with the  needle, and it makes me happy to hear about your project.   That coat is seriously cool.  I hope you'll share your finished project with us.  Good luck!


----------



## EmileH

Pirula said:


> Good morning Ladies...
> 
> 
> 
> *Cremel*, this coat is _fantastic_!  I absolutely love it.  Would you be willing to share your marvelous Paris shop that would carry something this FAB?!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful *Madam* *Bijoux*  I love your Cartier ring in particular.   So delicate.   Well chosen.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh *eagle*, you've made me feel so sentimental this morning.  Your talk of Vogue patterns reminded me of my beloved mother.  She and I were always choosing Vogue patterns together and I always had a closet full of beautiful, hand made, perfectly tailored clothes growing up.   Ralph Lauren, Calvin Klein, Halston, you name it (this was in the 70's/80's).  The "trousseau" she made for me when I went off to college was _incroyable_.  Now that I'm well into adulthood with a family of my own, I am often amazed at how my mother could have been a full time dentist, a full time mother, and still manage to sew beautiful clothes for me and herself, not to mention everything else she did, including travel the world.  And she died at only 64!
> 
> Anyway, I admire your skill and your patience with the  needle, and it makes me happy to hear about your project.   That coat is seriously cool.  I hope you'll share your finished project with us.  Good luck!



What a sweet memory. You must have been the best dressed girl in college. Why does that not surprise me?


----------



## cremel

Pirula said:


> Good morning Ladies...
> 
> 
> 
> *Cremel*, this coat is _fantastic_!  I absolutely love it.  Would you be willing to share your marvelous Paris shop that would carry something this FAB?!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful *Madam* *Bijoux*  I love your Cartier ring in particular.   So delicate.   Well chosen.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh *eagle*, you've made me feel so sentimental this morning.  Your talk of Vogue patterns reminded me of my beloved mother.  She and I were always choosing Vogue patterns together and I always had a closet full of beautiful, hand made, perfectly tailored clothes growing up.   Ralph Lauren, Calvin Klein, Halston, you name it (this was in the 70's/80's).  The "trousseau" she made for me when I went off to college was _incroyable_.  Now that I'm well into adulthood with a family of my own, I am often amazed at how my mother could have been a full time dentist, a full time mother, and still manage to sew beautiful clothes for me and herself, not to mention everything else she did, including travel the world.  And she died at only 64!
> 
> Anyway, I admire your skill and your patience with the  needle, and it makes me happy to hear about your project.   That coat is seriously cool.  I hope you'll share your finished project with us.  Good luck!



Pirula, it's a coat from "Desigual".


----------



## Notorious Pink

Tried responding last night but ran out of time...



gracekelly said:


> I like mixing high and low and think it is fun.  Some pieces are not worth spending that much on, however, I don't like things that scream CHEAP.  They are a waste of money.  Also not so sure about having a "wish list."  I think you can trap yourself into thinking that that one piece is going to make everything else in your closet so much better and you end up with more stuff that you don't need or is just going to sit there and/or you are not really happy with it in the long run....It is fun to put new outfits together, even if it is only a change of one piece from the usual mix.  Quantity does not necessarily insure wardrobe happiness.  Quality usually helps, but is not always the cure.   Mixing things you already have in unexpected ways is fun and makes for great style.  Not taking it all too seriously is probably the best thing that any one of us can do.    Happy New Year!!





dharma said:


> My perfect outfit follows these rules:
> 1. Throw out the formula
> 2. If you loved it and bought it, it's you and it will work
> 3. One thing must be "off" just a tad, perfection not allowed. Could be in the outfit, hair or makeup/ don't try too hard and no matchy matchy
> 4. Must express individual style, not a prescribed notion of what is correct for one's age, colouring or figure type, (although avoid mutton dressed as lamb) Add something unexpected, ie, a color combo, an offbeat layer, a little deconstruction
> 5. Try to be appropriate. I've worn the same Chanel jacket with leather leggings and Doc Martins to work, a silk blouse and black cropped flowing pants to a dinner party and with a wool trouser and silk shell to a funeral.
> 6. Love and personality are in the details, even if it's a cigar band ring worn with aplomb
> 7. Style has no price point
> 8. Don't think, just put on clothes ( this reflects #2, if you loved it, it works)
> 9. All rules, including above, are made to be broken, lol



I absolutely love these posts! I have been undergoing a bit of a style change lately...very much a girly girl, and after my professional career (law) and then having children, I still mostly wore dresses year round. I don't have the legs for pants and believe me, a dress is so much easier to build an outfit around and look nice. But with DS1 spending so much time in the city, I'm hanging around in studios or walking around for hours....the other moms told me I should buy sneakers or something comfortable to walk in. I was horrified.

However, I have really been trying to incorporate a bit of that athleisure look without giving up my nice things - making the look mine. My yoga studio started carrying nicer attire (I literally wore the same two outfits to class for ten years!!! Didn't want to spend the money on workout clothes), so am trying to incorporate these more comfortable pieces without looking like I have given up. I was really proud of myself for yesterday's outfit:





Athleisure, BBC-style. I am wearing a sports top and pants. Over the top is an athletic jacket. Over the jacket is my Kinross cashmere/wool coat and matching Nike wedge sneakers (yes, they're etoupe!) All done with nice jewelry (got the necklace with DH this holiday, the ring matches the pants perfectly and was designed by a friend of mine with white, champagne and black diamonds) I could add a scarf, too (I did wear it with the blue/neutral Kachinas GM at dinner). Yes, I'm proud of myself here.

Oh, and I did manage to amass a very small sneaker collection, but I'm pretty sure this isn't what the other moms had in mind:


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Tried responding last night but ran out of time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love these posts! I have been undergoing a bit of a style change lately...very much a girly girl, and after my professional career (law) and then having children, I still mostly wore dresses year round. I don't have the legs for pants and believe me, a dress is so much easier to build an outfit around and look nice. But with DS1 spending so much time in the city, I'm hanging around in studios or walking around for hours....the other moms told me I should buy sneakers or something comfortable to walk in. I was horrified.
> 
> However, I have really been trying to incorporate a bit of that athleisure look without giving up my nice things - making the look mine. My yoga studio started carrying nicer attire (I literally wore the same two outfits to class for ten years!!! Didn't want to spend the money on workout clothes), so am trying to incorporate these more comfortable pieces without looking like I have given up. I was really proud of myself for yesterday's outfit:
> 
> View attachment 3565752
> 
> 
> 
> Athleisure, BBC-style. I am wearing a sports top and pants. Over the top is an athletic jacket. Over the jacket is my Kinross cashmere/wool coat and matching Nike wedge sneakers (yes, they're etoupe!) All done with nice jewelry (got the necklace with DH this holiday, the ring matches the pants perfectly and was designed by a friend of mine with white, champagne and black diamonds) I could add a scarf, too (I did wear it with the blue/neutral Kachinas GM at dinner). Yes, I'm proud of myself here.
> 
> Oh, and I did manage to amass a very small sneaker collection, but I'm pretty sure this isn't what the other moms had in mind:
> 
> View attachment 3565758



You look great! I definitely could see a cashmere shawl with this outfit. I love your sneaker collection.


----------



## Genie27

Catching up...lovely jewels!!! And I love your sneaker collection, BBC. 

This was my work outfit today. It's cold and windy, so I'm wearing the camel Akris coat, Missoni cardigan over the shift dress. My shorter cardi would work better but it's cotton 3/4 sleeve so will work for summer. 

I think the red coat would have worked as well - will try that next time. 

And am thrilled to report how comfortable these SW boots are for running up and down stairs and general urban walking. 

The TF lipstick that we discussed a while back - not worth the mega premium as the one I got seems dried out and does not go on smoothly. It ends up looking flaky and the coverage is very noticeably uneven.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Catching up...lovely jewels!!! And I love your sneaker collection, BBC.
> 
> This was my work outfit today. It's cold and windy, so I'm wearing the camel Akris coat, Missoni cardigan over the shift dress. My shorter cardi would work better but it's cotton 3/4 sleeve so will work for summer.
> 
> I think the red coat would have worked as well - will try that next time.
> 
> And am thrilled to report how comfortable these SW boots are for running up and down stairs and general urban walking.
> 
> The TF lipstick that we discussed a while back - not worth the mega premium as the one I got seems dried out and does not go on smoothly. It ends up looking flaky and the coverage is very noticeably uneven.



Love your outfit today. I think the camel coat is perfect.


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> Tried responding last night but ran out of time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love these posts! I have been undergoing a bit of a style change lately...very much a girly girl, and after my professional career (law) and then having children, I still mostly wore dresses year round. I don't have the legs for pants and believe me, a dress is so much easier to build an outfit around and look nice. But with DS1 spending so much time in the city, I'm hanging around in studios or walking around for hours....the other moms told me I should buy sneakers or something comfortable to walk in. I was horrified.
> 
> However, I have really been trying to incorporate a bit of that athleisure look without giving up my nice things - making the look mine. My yoga studio started carrying nicer attire (I literally wore the same two outfits to class for ten years!!! Didn't want to spend the money on workout clothes), so am trying to incorporate these more comfortable pieces without looking like I have given up. I was really proud of myself for yesterday's outfit:
> 
> View attachment 3565752
> 
> 
> Athleisure, BBC-style. I am wearing a sports top and pants. Over the top is an athletic jacket. Over the jacket is my Kinross cashmere/wool coat and matching Nike wedge sneakers (yes, they're etoupe!) All done with nice jewelry (got the necklace with DH this holiday, the ring matches the pants perfectly and was designed by a friend of mine with white, champagne and black diamonds) I could add a scarf, too (I did wear it with the blue/neutral Kachinas GM at dinner). Yes, I'm proud of myself here.
> 
> Oh, and I did manage to amass a very small sneaker collection, but I'm pretty sure this isn't what the other moms had in mind:
> 
> View attachment 3565758



Adorable!!  I don't usually wear a sneaker outside of the gym, but when I need something good for walking around shopping or going to a museum etc, I like to wear my Vince Blair slip on sneaker.    I have them in etoupe and they go with everything.


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> Tried responding last night but ran out of time...
> I absolutely love these posts! I have been undergoing a bit of a style change lately...very much a girly girl, and after my professional career (law) and then having children, I still mostly wore dresses year round. I don't have the legs for pants and believe me, a dress is so much easier to build an outfit around and look nice. But with DS1 spending so much time in the city, I'm hanging around in studios or walking around for hours....the other moms told me I should buy sneakers or something comfortable to walk in. I was horrified.
> 
> However, I have really been trying to incorporate a bit of that athleisure look without giving up my nice things - making the look mine. My yoga studio started carrying nicer attire (I literally wore the same two outfits to class for ten years!!! Didn't want to spend the money on workout clothes), so am trying to incorporate these more comfortable pieces without looking like I have given up. I was really proud of myself for yesterday's outfit:
> 
> View attachment 3565752
> 
> Athleisure, BBC-style. I am wearing a sports top and pants. Over the top is an athletic jacket. Over the jacket is my Kinross cashmere/wool coat and matching Nike wedge sneakers (yes, they're etoupe!) All done with nice jewelry (got the necklace with DH this holiday, the ring matches the pants perfectly and was designed by a friend of mine with white, champagne and black diamonds) I could add a scarf, too (I did wear it with the blue/neutral Kachinas GM at dinner). Yes, I'm proud of myself here.
> 
> Oh, and I did manage to amass a very small sneaker collection, but I'm pretty sure this isn't what the other moms had in mind:
> 
> View attachment 3565758








 I pretty much save the regular sneaker for the gym and this is what I wear (in etoupe) instead for the times when you want the feel of a sneaker, but not the look of a sneaker.    Just a tiny bit dressier and great for times when you know you are spending the day walking on hard surfaces.  These are made by Vince and the model is called Blair and available in many dept stores.


----------



## Pirula

cremel said:


> Pirula, it's a coat from "Desigual".



Found it!   Thank you!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Maedi said:


> Madame Bijoux, your hands and rings are beautiful! I adore when hands tell a story and am intrigued by your African Violet. Do you have quite a few? I recently repotted two orchids and they (and the soil) weren't cooperating





cremel said:


> Madam love the rings! They are beautiful !!
> 
> Happy new year to you too!


Many thanks, all!  Madei, I have about 13 violets now.  I grow them on fluorescent light stands.  Wine corks or other porous things are good for potting orchids-their roots need lots of air.


----------



## millivanilli

Pirula said:


> Found it!   Thank you!!




I wore Desigual coats quite often 10 / 12 years ago, loved them to death. The picture is 10 years old  Nowadays they went so down qualitywise. My coats were stiched and embrossed, now they are printed

So if you look for one, check the elder designs.

I am still on my personal taks " find trousers that are long enough". In jeans  I would have length 36, sometimes 38. Now I won't wear jeans any more and am still on the hunt for trousers that are long enough. The only brand that has those is Escada but the fall apart withing weeks, so please... help me

@Pocketbook Pup : I was thinking about getting the Chaîne d'Ancre but wasn't sure about it. Saw it on your pic and will get it)


----------



## gracekelly

Madam Bijoux said:


> Many thanks, all!  Madei, I have about 13 violets now.  I grow them on fluorescent light stands.  Wine corks or other porous things are good for potting orchids-their roots need lots of air.


My mother had the greenest thumb on the planet and she could grow a violet out of a single leaf.  She had them all over her condo and they were just getting regular sunlight.


----------



## cremel

millivanilli said:


> I wore Desigual coats quite often 10 / 12 years ago, loved them to death. The picture is 10 years old  Nowadays they went so down qualitywise. My coats were stiched and embrossed, now they are printed
> 
> So if you look for one, check the elder designs.
> 
> I am still on my personal taks " find trousers that are long enough". In jeans  I would have length 36, sometimes 38. Now I won't wear jeans any more and am still on the hunt for trousers that are long enough. The only brand that has those is Escada but the fall apart withing weeks, so please... help me
> 
> @Pocketbook Pup : I was thinking about getting the Chaîne d'Ancre but wasn't sure about it. Saw it on your pic and will get it)



Me too!!! I love their coats. Some of them have been revised over the years but a few still kept the older style which is nice!! I have a bunch of Desigual stuff in my closet from about six years back.


----------



## millivanilli

cremel said:


> Me too!!! I love their coats. Some of them have been revised over the years but a few still hept the older style which is nice!! I have a bunch of Desigual stuff in my closet from about six years back.




ah so happy to meet a Desigual fan!


----------



## cremel

millivanilli said:


> ah so happy to meet a Desigual fan!



If you are in US there are two stores from the west coast. One in San Francisco and another one in Vegas.  

I love the one from Barcelona which is wonderful and the selections are exceptional. 

For the heavily patterned ones I have started steering away from them. I would pick the simpler ones with less colors and patterns but I have not bought any new coats in six years.  

I also found some very nice T-shirts for my husbands and boys too.


----------



## millivanilli

cremel said:


> If you are in US there are two stores from the west coast. One in San Francisco and another one in Vegas.
> 
> I love the one from Barcelona which is wonderful and the selections are exceptional.
> 
> For the heavily patterned ones I have started steering away from them. I would pick the simpler ones with less colors and patterns but I have not bought any new coats in six years.
> 
> I also found some very nice T-shirts for my husbands and boys too.




Europe they are quite common over here now and you'll get a lot of look alikes (sadly).

Actually I don't wear them, not as I don't like them but as the you need really slim arms- and at least my arms are not slim enough. And not to forget those 10 years- on that picture I was in my early 30ies, now I am 42 *counting... yes 42* and prefer black trousers, one colored blouses and a scarf. Shouldn't sound bitter, I am happy that I can wear those plain, simple clothes FINALLY. Beeing younger everybody called my style boring. Now it's age appropriate hooray 
But hitting the 50ies I'll go back to wild patterns. Watchout Desigual, I'll be back


----------



## cremel

When I wore my coat the first time in San Francisco many people asked about my coat. That felt good because that meant it was rare. [emoji1]It's still not as well known in US compared to Europe.  I will be back to France to visit extended family in April. I will check out the stores in Paris and in south France. 

The other brand I wear often is LMV La Mode est á vous that's manufactured in France. It's not a high quality brand but it meets my requirement - something easy and comfy as a mother of two little boys, yet don't look too bad. [emoji23]

Both of Desigual and LMV have slim arms which are still okay with me. The middle part, now, is my problem. So instead of my usual size 34, I go one size up to 36.


----------



## cremel

These are quite soft and easy to walk[emoji1]




This color works well with my black based winter clothes.


----------



## Genie27

They are beautiful, and look so well made, cremel.


----------



## EmileH

millivanilli said:


> I wore Desigual coats quite often 10 / 12 years ago, loved them to death. The picture is 10 years old  Nowadays they went so down qualitywise. My coats were stiched and embrossed, now they are printed
> 
> So if you look for one, check the elder designs.
> 
> I am still on my personal taks " find trousers that are long enough". In jeans  I would have length 36, sometimes 38. Now I won't wear jeans any more and am still on the hunt for trousers that are long enough. The only brand that has those is Escada but the fall apart withing weeks, so please... help me
> 
> @Pocketbook Pup : I was thinking about getting the Chaîne d'Ancre but wasn't sure about it. Saw it on your pic and will get it)



Glad to enable. I adore my chain d'ancre. You can't go wrong with Hermes silver.

Great boots cremel.


----------



## cremel

I agree with Ppup. I wear my H silver pieces frequently including both bracelets and necklaces. 

Genie, yes. I have several pairs of H boots and I frankly think their quality is better than Chanel boots,(No offense to Chanel fans. )[emoji1] especially the leather selection and handcraft skills.


----------



## cremel

cremel said:


> If you are in US there are two stores from the west coast. One in San Francisco and another one in Vegas.
> 
> I love the one from Barcelona which is wonderful and the selections are exceptional.
> 
> For the heavily patterned ones I have started steering away from them. I would pick the simpler ones with less colors and patterns but I have not bought any new coats in six years.
> 
> I also found some very nice T-shirts for my husbands and boys too.



There is a typo here. I don't think I have more than one DH. [emoji23]


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> It really is gorgeous, wear it in the best of health! Try not to get distracted by the sparkle especially while driving!


True.  MrsO3, don't forget your sunnies!


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Mme Bijoux, Nice rings!!!
> MrsO, Love your e-ring setting too!!!
> Eagle, Love the coat design. Sometimes you have to take a deep breath and just do it. I remember when I decoupaged an Hermes scarf onto my scarf dresser. I had to cut the scarf into sections. I affixed it on a drafting table, whipped out the exact blade, T-square and triangle, said a prayer, took a deep breath and made the first cut. It was terrifying, but I did it.
> 
> So take a deep breath and make that fabulous coat!!!


Etoupe, you are absolutely right, and thank you for the coat love.  On Project Runway, the designer contestants were advised they would have to cut into the (draped) fabric or they'd never be a designer.   I have a bunch of swatches coming soon from Mood Fabrics (the Project Runway fabric supplier for the contestants) so we'll see if there's something to inspire me.   DH asked what decoupage was.   I kinda think of it as stenciling but there's more involved, I'm sure.   It would be nice to see what you worked on and hear what's involved in the process.  Cutting into a HS, that took some courage!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pirula said:


> Good morning Ladies...
> 
> 
> 
> *Cremel*, this coat is _fantastic_!  I absolutely love it.  Would you be willing to share your marvelous Paris shop that would carry something this FAB?!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful *Madam* *Bijoux*  I love your Cartier ring in particular.   So delicate.   Well chosen.
> 
> 
> Oh *eagle*, you've made me feel so sentimental this morning.  Your talk of Vogue patterns reminded me of my beloved mother.  She and I were always choosing Vogue patterns together and I always had a closet full of beautiful, hand made, perfectly tailored clothes growing up.   Ralph Lauren, Calvin Klein, Halston, you name it (this was in the 70's/80's).  The "trousseau" she made for me when I went off to college was _incroyable_.  Now that I'm well into adulthood with a family of my own, I am often amazed at how my mother could have been a full time dentist, a full time mother, and still manage to sew beautiful clothes for me and herself, not to mention everything else she did, including travel the world.  And she died at only 64!
> 
> Anyway, I admire your skill and your patience with the  needle, and it makes me happy to hear about your project.   That coat is seriously cool.  I hope you'll share your finished project with us.  Good luck!


I love looking at old Vogue patterns on ebay -- Vogue Americana (Perry Ellis, Bill Blass, Calvin Klein, Halston, Kaspar, Geoffrey Beene, Oscar, etc.) and all the other variations.   I love dolman sleeves in particular.  Giant ones.  And, sporty 70's clothes like vests that are practically floor length. So I browse for all the variations and scrapbook pattern photos.  (Actually, dolman's are good for full arms.   I like them because they're really dramatic).  
 What a wonderful mother you had, Pirula!


----------



## dharma

cremel said:


> There is a typo here. I don't think I have more than one DH. [emoji23]


Aww shucks, just when it was getting interesting!


----------



## cremel

dharma said:


> Aww shucks, just when it was getting interesting!



Ah dear you are too funny. [emoji8][emoji23]


----------



## dharma

Madam Bijoux said:


> Many thanks, all!  Madei, I have about 13 violets now.  I grow them on fluorescent light stands.  Wine corks or other porous things are good for potting orchids-their roots need lots of air.


MadamB, what gorgeous diamonds! I love the Cartier, right up my alley as I adore any jewelry inspired by nature....leaves, flowers, insects,  reptiles, etc. Wear them in the best of health!


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Dharma and Mrsowen, I so admire you creative types, your free spirits and your style. I love seeing your fun purchases, knowing that I could never pull them off myself. But it's fun to appreciate them on you. I'm more comfortable with a system. But that's ok. It got me through organic chemistry. [emoji23]
> 
> I think some in law, medicine or business could pull off a more eclectic look if it suited their personality and they worked in a less buttoned up office environment. Ob/gyn, peds and psych are fields of medicine that tend to allow more self expression. They also tend to be the fields with more women than men.
> 
> Compliments are always nice. But I almost feel like I failed when I get a compliment from a colleague or patient. I'd rather they think "oh she's dresses nicely" than to remember or comment on any one piece or outfit. If something about me stands out more than a general gestalt then I have taken the focus off what's important. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> My wishlist isn't composed of things that I have seen on the runway that I want to try. It's more "gee, I wear this cream dress a lot and it's starting to look shabby." So when I spotted a cream dress that I liked among several equal possibilities for me at the Hermes rtw event I knew that would be a good option for me.
> 
> Pirula, I remember that day well. I fell hard for the brasserie jacket and you were right there with me. So glad I got it. Here are photos of the brasserie jacket and the Paris Rome jacket, eagle.
> 
> Mrsowen congrats on your diet and exercise perfection!
> 
> View attachment 3564903
> View attachment 3564904


PBP,  I love your jackets! That brasserie jacket is to die for, a forever purchase. 
I would gladly wear paper bags if I could understand organic chemistry, lol.  Sometimes I get a similar wistful feeling when I work for my corporate clients. I call it "cubicle envy".  I dream of working in a happy team oriented environment, dressing up in "real" clothes, having fun conversations at the water cooler and happy hour . It is nice having freedom of choice in wardrobe for work but I think elements of personality can be injected into even the most staid environments. I totally understand the gestalt theory but since you have such impeccable beautiful pieces it's not unrealistic that someone might comment on them individually, hopefully in a truly complimentary and admiring way. You could always send that rouge H kelly to my place and I will suffer through all the compliments for you, lol xo
Have you tried shopping from a multi designer boutique or dept store with a seriously adept SA? You certainly don't need a lot of help but I think there are multiple options at many price points that could round out your wardrobe when you need it and a good SA with a large selection at their disposal could save you a lot of time.


----------



## dharma

Madam Bijoux said:


> My hands really don't look this hideous in person.


Madam, your hands are lovely xo


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> PBP,  I love your jackets! That brasserie jacket is to die for, a forever purchase.
> I would gladly wear paper bags if I could understand organic chemistry, lol.  Sometimes I get a similar wistful feeling when I work for my corporate clients. I call it "cubicle envy".  I dream of working in a happy team oriented environment, dressing up in "real" clothes, having fun conversations at the water cooler and happy hour . It is nice having freedom of choice in wardrobe for work but I think elements of personality can be injected into even the most staid environments. I totally understand the gestalt theory but since you have such impeccable beautiful pieces it's not unrealistic that someone might comment on them individually, hopefully in a truly complimentary and admiring way. You could always send that rouge H kelly to my place and I will suffer through all the compliments for you, lol xo
> Have you tried shopping from a multi designer boutique or dept store with a seriously adept SA? You certainly don't need a lot of help but I think there are multiple options at many price points that could round out your wardrobe when you need it and a good SA with a large selection at their disposal could save you a lot of time.



Oh goodness. If you find a pleasant cubicle environment like that please let me know. I'll quit my job immediately and apply for a job. [emoji23] oh well, there are ups and downs if all jobs. 

That's a great suggestion. I should try to find a good SA, perhaps in New York since the selection is much better. That would be a real time saver. If anyone can suggest a SA privately, I would be very thankful. I do enjoy shopping in France because the shopping is never high pressure and the SAs are always honest. They will talk me out of something if it isn't right. If I could find someone like that in the US I would be thrilled.

On that topic, I think I have a bit if á treat coming from Paris next week. I'll reveal when it comes. No, not my SO bag yet.

You can borrow my Kelly any time. [emoji6]


----------



## Maedi

Madam Bijoux said:


> Many thanks, all!  Madei, I have about 13 violets now.  I grow them on fluorescent light stands.  Wine corks or other porous things are good for potting orchids-their roots need lots of air.



Thank you for these tips, Madame. It was my first time repotting orchids after finally having small successes getting other ones to bloom again ( which must have made me a little brave).


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> Etoupe, you are absolutely right, and thank you for the coat love.  On Project Runway, the designer contestants were advised they would have to cut into the (draped) fabric or they'd never be a designer.   I have a bunch of swatches coming soon from Mood Fabrics (the Project Runway fabric supplier for the contestants) so we'll see if there's something to inspire me.   DH asked what decoupage was.   I kinda think of it as stenciling but there's more involved, I'm sure.   It would be nice to see what you worked on and hear what's involved in the process.  Cutting into a HS, that took some courage!



eagle, I was looking to find nice scarf storage when I did my "girl cave" a couple of years ago. I did not see anything I liked commercially made. One day, I looked in my garage and had a eureka moment —  a lingerie chest that was part of a high end, old fashioned, solid dark cherry bedroom set I bought from my brother about 25 years ago. I took off all the finish, sanded and hand rubbed 16 coats of Tung Oil finish on the piece. It took most of the summer to do. Then I looked in my scarf drawer and picked out The Rhythm of China as I had not worn it much and thought that the pattern would work.

Decoupage is a process by which you soak paper or cloth with a solution that will affix itself to a backing. If it's paper, you can use a topcoat of the solution. You can buy it in Michaels. It's like glue. So I cut the scarf dunked it in the solution and molded it to the dresser front. I had to tuck in and make a hem at all the sides so the cloth would not fray. I picked up the knobs from Anthropologie.

Here's pictures of the dresser. I still love it. And yes, six of the seven drawers are filled with Hermes scarves. My collection has been built over a 38 year time span.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> eagle, I was looking to find nice scarf storage when I did my "girl cave" a couple of years ago. I did not see anything I liked commercially made. One day, I looked in my garage and had a eureka moment —  a lingerie chest that was part of a high end, old fashioned, solid dark cherry bedroom set I bought from my brother about 25 years ago. I took off all the finish, sanded and hand rubbed 16 coats of Tung Oil finish on the piece. It took most of the summer to do. Then I looked in my scarf drawer and picked out The Rhythm of China as I had not worn it much and thought that the pattern would work.
> 
> Decoupage is a process by which you soak paper or cloth with a solution that will affix itself to a backing. If it's paper, you can use a topcoat of the solution. You can buy it in Michaels. It's like glue. So I cut the scarf dunked it in the solution and molded it to the dresser front. I had to tuck in and make a hem at all the sides so the cloth would not fray. I picked up the knobs from Anthropologie.
> 
> Here's pictures of the dresser. I still love it. And yes, six of the seven drawers are filled with Hermes scarves. My collection has been built over a 38 year time span.
> 
> View attachment 3566309
> View attachment 3566310
> View attachment 3566311
> View attachment 3566312


That's a really cool chest, Etoupe.  The drawer handles, rhythms of china, and wood finish look super together.  You are industrious to sand and condition the wood so well.  Very nice grouping of chest and decorations.  (The iguana statue is cool, too).


----------



## etoupebirkin

I love Jay Strongwater pieces. One day, I am going to spring for one of the Tigers or Leopards. The pictures of the cast are Rocket and Rosie -- coincidentally, I took the picture a couple of years ago on Valentine's Day.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> I love Jay Strongwater pieces. One day, I am going to spring for one of the Tigers or Leopards. The pictures of the cast are Rocket and Rosie -- coincidentally, I took the picture a couple of years ago on Valentine's Day.


He made jewelry for a while.  At NM I bought some antique looking costume pieces which I was told was his altho they were not signed.  I will have to look at on the web  and see what he's been up to.  Ever seen Emilia Castillo?   NM carried her jewelry back in the 90s.  I met her at some event there.  Like with Strongwater, the jewelry became a less significant aspect of her merchandise. She concentrates on jaguars and other animals on silverware, housewear, very cool, always been carried by NM so far as I've seen.


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> MadamB, what gorgeous diamonds! I love the Cartier, right up my alley as I adore any jewelry inspired by nature....leaves, flowers, insects,  reptiles, etc. Wear them in the best of health!


I  like flora & fauna jewelry, too.   There have been jewelry books on those designs including I think one by Tiffany.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

dharma said:


> MadamB, what gorgeous diamonds! I love the Cartier, right up my alley as I adore any jewelry inspired by nature....leaves, flowers, insects,  reptiles, etc. Wear them in the best of health!





dharma said:


> Madam, your hands are lovely xo


Thank you, Dharma


----------



## millivanilli

cremel said:


> When I wore my coat the first time in San Francisco many people asked about my coat. That felt good because that meant it was rare. [emoji1]It's still not as well known in US compared to Europe.  I will be back to France to visit extended family in April. I will check out the stores in Paris and in south France.
> 
> The other brand I wear often is LMV La Mode est á vous that's manufactured in France. It's not a high quality brand but it meets my requirement - something easy and comfy as a mother of two little boys, yet don't look too bad. [emoji23]
> 
> Both of Desigual and LMV have slim arms which are still okay with me. The middle part, now, is my problem. So instead of my usual size 34, I go one size up to 36.



Ha, the middle part was never my problem. My problem is more hip-based and length. 
When my daughter was younger I wore a lot of Massimo Dutti. Now my daughter wears Massimo Dutti, I love their clothes for teenagers / preeteens. Not a high quality brand either but easy and comfy and quite indestructable which is important with children.  You have 3 stores in the US only, so perhaps give them a try when you are in Paris?


http://www.massimodutti.com/de/en/


----------



## EmileH

millivanilli said:


> Ha, the middle part was never my problem. My problem is more hip-based and length.
> When my daughter was younger I wore a lot of Massimo Dutti. Now my daughter wears Massimo Dutti, I love their clothes for teenagers / preeteens. Not a high quality brand either but easy and comfy and quite indestructable which is important with children.  You have 3 stores in the US only, so perhaps give them a try when you are in Paris?
> 
> 
> http://www.massimodutti.com/de/en/



Massimodutti is great for casual clothing. I have a breezy white cotton shirt and a cotton sweater for summer that I like quite a bit.


----------



## millivanilli

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Massimodutti is great for casual clothing. I have a breezy white cotton shirt and a cotton sweater for summer that I like quite a bit.



Yes! Actually I am thinking about that houndstooth cape  Away from those websites i should stay....

Thank you for the rerply about the chaine d'ancre bracelet! I have to have a look at it, as i didn't understand the differences from the website- are the TGM and MM model different int lenght only or are the elements bigger also... and so on. And I have to see it on me  as well as I am constantly wearing two rings that are gold and I am not quite sure how it will look, mixed with silver. (that's an ongoing debatte over here- are you allowed to mix gold and silver... still there is no agreement on that, but it's not so unthinkable any more as it was 20 years ago).


----------



## EmileH

There are different size elements of the chain d'ancre pieces- meaning the elements. You can tell by the prices. They don't charge more for a larger size bracelet of the same size elements but they do charge more for the larger elements. You should try them on in person. There is also a chain d'ancre enchainee which is more delicate. 
Mine is a TGM. I do wear it with rings and I don't think it's too much. I also mix metals. I sometimes stack it with a Kelly double tour bracelet. I also have the chain d'ancre enchainee cuff and I feel like that's too much with rings.


----------



## ms piggy

I have the CdA Enchainee cuff and if I keep the outfit simple, IMO, it works with the chunky ring (even stacked with a tennis bracelet). I neglected the cuff since acquiring and it has oxidised in my climate but surprisingly I kinda like the look!


----------



## EmileH

ms piggy said:


> I have the CdA Enchainee cuff and if I keep the outfit simple, IMO, it works with the chunky ring (even stacked with a tennis bracelet). I neglected the cuff since acquiring and it has oxidised in my climate but surprisingly I kinda like the look!
> 
> View attachment 3566665



Yes that looks lovely. I have the wider cuff more like your ring. I think it's too much with a ring.


----------



## EmileH

This is the one I have that I don't wear with rings.


----------



## ms piggy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes that looks lovely. I have the wider cuff more like your ring. I think it's too much with a ring.



Yes, that makes sense. You would want the wider cuff to make a statement and not clash with other accessories.


----------



## dharma

Or, more is more, good taste be damned  love the bracelets, Ms. Piggy and PBP! I have always wanted the necklace but get sidetracked every time I am determined to buy it.

@eagle1002us , you may enjoy this website, I have found it to be a pretty good resource
http://www.sovintagepatterns.com/


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is the one I have that I don't wear with rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566701


Oh this is gorgeous!!!


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Oh this is gorgeous!!!



Thanks. I really love this piece too.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I apologize for being too lazy to quote....those Blair sneakers are really nice, gracekelly. I have something similar in black. In this weather I find myself wearing the Nike wedges more because they're a bit higher, like a bootie, and also they match all my taupe-colored winter cashmere pieces. The others I can mix in with some of my Otte Ellen dresses (best dress ever, I have three) or cropped jeans or more summery looks. 

Otte Ellen dress:




PBP, that enchainee is gorgeous. Love that style.

Dharma - I'm with you. More is more!!!

Orchids! I have one. DS1 got it for free as it had been dormant for several years. After another two or three years it started to grow again. Every year now it cycles - new stem, eight flowers that last several months, then they fall off and start again. I had to have it repotted and now it's time again. This is getting a little unwieldy. The whole plant is over two feet high. I call it the "Audrey III".




The flowers fell off in September. It's finally growing again:


----------



## millivanilli

Thank you dear Pocketbook pup! I'll go and have a look in person. I like the chunky ones better for me- I don't have the appearance for delicate stuff albei I like them even more than the bulky ones. Love your cuff!


----------



## gracekelly

ms piggy said:


> I have the CdA Enchainee cuff and if I keep the outfit simple, IMO, it works with the chunky ring (even stacked with a tennis bracelet). I neglected the cuff since acquiring and it has oxidised in my climate but surprisingly I kinda like the look!
> 
> View attachment 3566665


I have the Enchainee ring and I absolutely love it!  Much easier to wear than my Espionne which is pretty heavy.  I like to wear either with the Arcane cuff or the silver small CDC.


----------



## gracekelly

Ladies, need some ideas.  My favorite niece is having her 30th BD the end of the month and I would like to get her something special. Any ideas?  She is an accountant and just started a new position.  She has done quite well and I am very proud of her!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Gracie, since she's your favorite niece, how about gifting her with one of your under used, under the radar Hermes purses?  Would she appreciate the significance of the gift?


----------



## gracekelly

Cavalier Girl said:


> Gracie, since she's your favorite niece, how about gifting her with one of your under used, under the radar Hermes purses?  Would she appreciate the significance of the gift?


I gave her a boat load of other high end designer bags last year.  I don't think she is ready for Hermes yet.


----------



## millivanilli

gracekelly said:


> I gave her a boat load of other high end designer bags last year.  I don't think she is ready for Hermes yet.




What about a montblanc fountain pen?


----------



## EmileH

Not even a piece of Hermes silver jewelry?


----------



## scarf1

gracekelly said:


> Ladies, need some ideas.  My favorite niece is having her 30th BD the end of the month and I would like to get her something special. Any ideas?  She is an accountant and just started a new position.  She has done quite well and I am very proud of her!


A piece of Tiffany jewelry


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Not even a piece of Hermes silver jewelry?


That's a maybe.  I meant that she is not ready for the Hermes bag.



scarf1 said:


> A piece of Tiffany jewelry



Did that for a prior big birthday.


millivanilli said:


> What about a montblanc fountain pen?


Don't think she is a fountain pen type of person.


----------



## eagle1002us

ms piggy said:


> I have the CdA Enchainee cuff and if I keep the outfit simple, IMO, it works with the chunky ring (even stacked with a tennis bracelet). I neglected the cuff since acquiring and it has oxidised in my climate but surprisingly I kinda like the look!
> 
> View attachment 3566665


I have a CdA enchainee ring and that's turning yellowish from tarnish.   I have been buying anti-tarnish strips like mad.


----------



## eagle1002us

ms piggy said:


> I have the CdA Enchainee cuff and if I keep the outfit simple, IMO, it works with the chunky ring (even stacked with a tennis bracelet). I neglected the cuff since acquiring and it has oxidised in my climate but surprisingly I kinda like the look!
> 
> View attachment 3566665


I have the domed enchainee ring.  I do not wear it much, probably bc  I like to wear multiple rings at a time and haven't found other sorta-chunky rings that it works with visually.   Looks very nice on you, ms piggy.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Gracie, does she have a favorite restaurant?


----------



## gracekelly

Cavalier Girl said:


> Gracie, does she have a favorite restaurant?


She lives in the wilds of New Jersey.  I don't know where she would go.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> I apologize for being too lazy to quote....those Blair sneakers are really nice, gracekelly. I have something similar in black. In this weather I find myself wearing the Nike wedges more because they're a bit higher, like a bootie, and also they match all my taupe-colored winter cashmere pieces. The others I can mix in with some of my Otte Ellen dresses (best dress ever, I have three) or cropped jeans or more summery looks.
> 
> Otte Ellen dress:
> 
> View attachment 3566745
> 
> 
> PBP, that enchainee is gorgeous. Love that style.
> 
> Dharma - I'm with you. More is more!!!
> Orchids! I have one. DS1 got it for free as it had been dormant for several years. After another two or three years it started to grow again. Every year now it cycles - new stem, eight flowers that last several months, then they fall off and start again. I had to have it repotted and now it's time again. This is getting a little unwieldy. The whole plant is over two feet high. I call it the "Audrey III".
> 
> View attachment 3566746
> 
> 
> The flowers fell off in September. It's finally growing again:
> 
> View attachment 3566747


BBC, it would not surprise me if your orchid snaked its way up the stairs and gradually took over the house.  I have never seen plants growing sideways.  That's a pretty impressive plant, it's staking out it's territory.  Well, at the very least, it likes you (or your "turf").   Maybe plants mark their turf like animals do?


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> I have a CdA enchainee ring and that's turning yellowish from tarnish.   I have been buying anti-tarnish strips like mad.


Yikes!  That is one problem I don't have with Hermes silver.  I have had other brands tarnish, but not Hermes.  You could try wrapping it up in plastic wrap.  I have done that with silver serving pieces and it works.  

I almost bought the domed Enchainee ring instead of the flat one, but the size wasn't right for me.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> She lives in the wilds of New Jersey.  I don't know where she would go.



There are no wilds of NJ. [emoji23]


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> BBC, it would not surprise me if your orchid snaked its way up the stairs and gradually took over the house.  I have never seen plants growing sideways.  That's a pretty impressive plant, it's staking out it's territory.  Well, at the very least, it likes you (or your "turf").   Maybe plants mark their turf like animals do?



Eagle, YES!!! I adore this orchid, but the size is getting ridiculous (hence, "Audrey III")! It's really hard to tell the scale from my photo, but I have never seen a real orchid this big. You can see the increasingly taller stakes I've had to use to keep it somewhat upright (and then, the new stem needs to be tied to something when the flowers bloom because eight flowers get heavy). It really does love my kitchen. I know it desperately needs to be repotted as the roots are actually growing out of the pot, but it's getting heavy as it is. Anyone? Suggestions?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> There are no wilds of NJ. [emoji23]



There are if you're from NY! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> There are if you're from NY! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] I grew up in southern NJ. You would be horrified.


----------



## eagle1002us

scarf1 said:


> A piece of Tiffany jewelry


I see a lot of young women wearing the return to Tiffany and tiffany heart necklaces.   I think H may be rather sophisticated for a young woman -- but I don't know how old the niece is?   (bopping into middle of this w/o reading prior messages).


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Yikes!  That is one problem I don't have with Hermes silver.  I have had other brands tarnish, but not Hermes.  You could try wrapping it up in plastic wrap.  I have done that with silver serving pieces and it works.
> 
> I almost bought the domed Enchainee ring instead of the flat one, but the size wasn't right for me.


I know.  My other H silver has not be a problem, tarnish has basically not shown up.  This domed enchainee ring is a bit of a prob that way.   I have the east-west initial ring.   I am thinking of getting the north-south initial ring this year and wearing it on ring finger next to e-w ring on pinky.  
Then I should get that big-ole initial bracelet (well, not, but it's a pleasant thought).  I tried it on in Madison and that sucker was  knock-out-bling.  Actually, overpowering.  It was not an everyday piece.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Eagle, YES!!! I adore this orchid, but the size is getting ridiculous (hence, "Audrey III")! It's really hard to tell the scale from my photo, but I have never seen a real orchid this big. You can see the increasingly taller stakes I've had to use to keep it somewhat upright (and then, the new stem needs to be tied to something when the flowers bloom because eight flowers get heavy). It really does love my kitchen. I know it desperately needs to be repotted as the roots are actually growing out of the pot, but it's getting heavy as it is. Anyone? Suggestions?


Well, since it loves your kitchen, I suggest you get a parrot or two flying around to build up the atmosphere.   This plant is sensational, taking over your kitchen.  I've never seen anything like this.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> There are no wilds of NJ. [emoji23]


Isn't that why they call it The Garden State?  


BBC said:


> There are if you're from NY! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


Yup!  When I was growing up, the only time I was in NJ was to drive on the NJ Turnpike to points south and we always used to hold our noses!


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> I see a lot of young women wearing the return to Tiffany and tiffany heart necklaces.   I think H may be rather sophisticated for a young woman -- but I don't know how old the niece is?   (bopping into middle of this w/o reading prior messages).


I did the Tiffany necklace and bracelet for her years ago.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Isn't that why they call it The Garden State?
> 
> Yup!  When I was growing up, the only time I was in NJ was to drive on the NJ Turnpike to points south and we always used to hold our noses!



Well it was good enough for the real Grace Kelly who summered  as a young girl in one of my hometowns- Ocean City. She even waitressed at the local cafe- the Chatterbox. So don't turn up your nose too easily.  

If nothing else it's a small state and within easy driving distance to restaurants in the cities. That being said I think I'd rather have something to remember the occasion from a favorite aunt.


----------



## ms piggy

gracekelly said:


> Ladies, need some ideas.  My favorite niece is having her 30th BD the end of the month and I would like to get her something special. Any ideas?  She is an accountant and just started a new position.  She has done quite well and I am very proud of her!



Chanel accessories? A classic CC pearl necklace? Brooch? Or a WOC?



eagle1002us said:


> I have a CdA enchainee ring and that's turning yellowish from tarnish.   I have been buying anti-tarnish strips like mad.



Mine turns black which I like better than yellow. Makes it more edgy? I find silver oxidise in my humid climate if left alone. It stays nice and shiny if worn frequently.


----------



## EmileH

ms piggy said:


> Chanel accessories? A classic CC pearl necklace? Brooch? Or a WOC?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine turns black which I like better than yellow. Makes it more edgy? I find silver oxidise in my humid climate if left alone. It stays nice and shiny if worn frequently.



The wallet on a chain idea is nice. Or even a wallet if she needs one.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I did the Tiffany necklace and bracelet for her years ago.


How old is she?  The crois


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well it was good enough for the real Grace Kelly who summered  as a young girl in one of my hometowns- Ocean City. She even waitressed at the local cafe- the Chatterbox. So don't turn up your nose too easily.
> 
> If nothing else it's a small state and within easy driving distance to restaurants in the cities. That being said I think I'd rather have something to remember the occasion from a favorite aunt.


In one of the Smithsonian's annual folklife festivals, New Jersey was a featured state.   On the Mall there was this darling little cranberry bog, unfortunately wilting in the heat.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> That's a maybe.  I meant that she is not ready for the Hermes bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Did that for a prior big birthday.
> 
> Don't think she is a fountain pen type of person.


I didn't catch the age of this girl.   Is she too young for an Evelyne?


----------



## eagle1002us

What about a phone case?  (Have no idea of whether that is a good gift or not.  I hate my smart phone).


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well it was good enough for the real Grace Kelly who summered  as a young girl in one of my hometowns- Ocean City. She even waitressed at the local cafe- the Chatterbox. So don't turn up your nose too easily.
> 
> If nothing else it's a small state and within easy driving distance to restaurants in the cities. That being said I think I'd rather have something to remember the occasion from a favorite aunt.



You grew up at the shore?  How fun!   Well for equal time. I grew up on the North shore of Long  Island and we were derisively referred to as the bridge and tunnel crowd by Manhattanites.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> I didn't catch the age of this girl.   Is she too young for an Evelyne?


She is turning 30. She doesn't care for large bags.   I have a diamond bracelet that could be perfect for her as she is petite.   I think this would be a good gift as it is  not too large and she could wear it to work.


----------



## katekluet

BBC said:


> Eagle, YES!!! I adore this orchid, but the size is getting ridiculous (hence, "Audrey III")! It's really hard to tell the scale from my photo, but I have never seen a real orchid this big. You can see the increasingly taller stakes I've had to use to keep it somewhat upright (and then, the new stem needs to be tied to something when the flowers bloom because eight flowers get heavy). It really does love my kitchen. I know it desperately needs to be repotted as the roots are actually growing out of the pot, but it's getting heavy as it is. Anyone? Suggestions?


BBC, don't repot your orchid til it is done blooming this time. Then you can get the next  bigger size pot...not hugely larger...and trim off any dead roots, repot gently. Let me know if you need more details.


----------



## JolieS

gracekelly said:


> She is turning 30. She doesn't care for large bags.   I have a diamond bracelet that could be perfect for her as she is petite.   I think this would be a good gift as it is  not too large and she could wear it to work.


The bracelet is a lovely idea, and would suit her profession. If you're thinking jewellery, what about real pearls from a reputable online vendor such as pearlparadise.com? Real would be preferable to Chanel costume pieces IMO.


----------



## JolieS

gracekelly said:


> Yikes!  That is one problem I don't have with Hermes silver.  I have had other brands tarnish, but not Hermes.  You could try wrapping it up in plastic wrap.  I have done that with silver serving pieces and it works.
> 
> I almost bought the domed Enchainee ring instead of the flat one, but the size wasn't right for me.



Oh dear; please never wrap silver in plastic wrap. The wrap will eventually adhere to the silver, causing permanent damage. If you must use plastic, a zip-lock bag is better than wrap.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] I grew up in southern NJ. You would be horrified.



Ha haaaaa!



eagle1002us said:


> Well, since it loves your kitchen, I suggest you get a parrot or two flying around to build up the atmosphere.   This plant is sensational, taking over your kitchen.  I've never seen anything like this.



Parrots, that's a great idea - my dog will love chasing them! And DS1 and 2 as well....ha ha I can see it now! That said, it really is quite a plant. I previously regarded myself as having....well, what is the opposite of a green thumb? When we moved here 13 years ago and DS1 was very little, I planted a vegetable garden, which produced very little. I stopped trying at least ten years ago, although for several years I would "weed" the garden in the spring. I checked on the garden this summer (in anticipation of DS1s Bar Mitzvah which we were having at home) afraid of the mess of weeds I would find. Except....well, those weren't weeds. Those were tomato plants. I had hundred of tomatoes this summer. And peppers too. They did so well when I stayed AWAY from them!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well it was good enough for the real Grace Kelly who summered  as a young girl in one of my hometowns- Ocean City. She even waitressed at the local cafe- the Chatterbox. So don't turn up your nose too easily.
> 
> If nothing else it's a small state and within easy driving distance to restaurants in the cities. That being said I think I'd rather have something to remember the occasion from a favorite aunt.



Of course I am joking in fun....the NY/NJ divide except I had lots of camp friends and some family in NJ. [emoji254]



gracekelly said:


> You grew up at the shore?  How fun!   Well for equal time. I grew up on the North shore of Long  Island and we were derisively referred to as the bridge and tunnel crowd by Manhattanites.



Hey, gracekelly, that's where I live now! North Shore, five minute walk to the beach. I do consider myself a step above B&T because we're in the city 4 or 5 times a week, but then again, maybe only a few times a month at night.


----------



## Notorious Pink

katekluet said:


> BBC, don't repot your orchid til it is done blooming this time. Then you can get the next  bigger size pot...not hugely larger...and trim off any dead roots, repot gently. Let me know if you need more details.



Thanks so much! I am going to take it to the garden store to have them do it, it's way too large for me to try, as it is with the pot it's gotta be 25lbs. I will wait until the flowers are gone, though, so probably not for at least six months.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Ha haaaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> Parrots, that's a great idea - my dog will love chasing them! And DS1 and 2 as well....ha ha I can see it now! That said, it really is quite a plant. I previously regarded myself as having....well, what is the opposite of a green thumb? When we moved here 13 years ago and DS1 was very little, I planted a vegetable garden, which produced very little. I stopped trying at least ten years ago, although for several years I would "weed" the garden in the spring. I checked on the garden this summer (in anticipation of DS1s Bar Mitzvah which we were having at home) afraid of the mess of weeds I would find. Except....well, those weren't weeds. Those were tomato plants. I had hundred of tomatoes this summer. And peppers too. They did so well when I stayed AWAY from them!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I am joking in fun....the NY/NJ divide except I had lots of camp friends and some family in NJ. [emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, gracekelly, that's where I live now! North Shore, five minute walk to the beach. I do consider myself a step above B&T because we're in the city 4 or 5 times a week, but then again, maybe only a few times a month at night.


It would be an interesting experiment if you moved to Alaska and grew vegies in their midnight sun.   Ordinarily, those turn out to be super-sized.   But that's just because of the sun.  Adding you to the mix means the tomatoes might be the size of a car.  You could feed the world!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> She is turning 30. She doesn't care for large bags.   I have a diamond bracelet that could be perfect for her as she is petite.   I think this would be a good gift as it is  not too large and she could wear it to work.



That would be lovely. I have my aunt/ godmother's ring and it is a treasured piece. I'm sure it will be very special to her.


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> Ha haaaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> Parrots, that's a great idea - my dog will love chasing them! And DS1 and 2 as well....ha ha I can see it now! That said, it really is quite a plant. I previously regarded myself as having....well, what is the opposite of a green thumb? When we moved here 13 years ago and DS1 was very little, I planted a vegetable garden, which produced very little. I stopped trying at least ten years ago, although for several years I would "weed" the garden in the spring. I checked on the garden this summer (in anticipation of DS1s Bar Mitzvah which we were having at home) afraid of the mess of weeds I would find. Except....well, those weren't weeds. Those were tomato plants. I had hundred of tomatoes this summer. And peppers too. They did so well when I stayed AWAY from them!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I am joking in fun....the NY/NJ divide except I had lots of camp friends and some family in NJ. [emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, gracekelly, that's where I live now! North Shore, five minute walk to the beach. I do consider myself a step above B&T because we're in the city 4 or 5 times a week, but then again, maybe only a few times a month at night.



Firstly, I loved your vegetable story!  I didn't get that lucky and nothing ever appeared after 2 years of planting in the ground.  I have to grow my tomatoes in pots and they are still producing in January!  Now that is amazing!

Secondly, I think it is a New York thing to have some other geographical location to dump on.  Manhattanites dumped on the other boroughs, Staten Island and Nassau and Suffolk County. I don't know who the Bronxites dumped on because they always seem to be at the bottom of the heap, but in front of Staten Island and Jersey. I think the dumping phenomena basically works its way down the food chain.  So sorry PbP,  all we Long Islanders could do was dump on New Jersey after almighty city dwellers dumped on us.    I am willing to  bet that Jerseyites dumped on Delaware which is so small it can barely defend itself.  Out here in California an equivalent dumping order is in place as well.  You just can't get away from it!

My brother lives in New Jersey in a lovely place full of trees and gardens so all comments made about Jersey are in fun.    Plus you can see that even BBC wants to distance herself from the B&T crowd because she is in the city so often.  I think that makes BBC almost a commuter.  I count myself amongst the hicks for the time that I grew up there when going into the city was a major event.


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Ha haaaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> Parrots, that's a great idea - my dog will love chasing them! And DS1 and 2 as well....ha ha I can see it now! That said, it really is quite a plant. I previously regarded myself as having....well, what is the opposite of a green thumb? When we moved here 13 years ago and DS1 was very little, I planted a vegetable garden, which produced very little. I stopped trying at least ten years ago, although for several years I would "weed" the garden in the spring. I checked on the garden this summer (in anticipation of DS1s Bar Mitzvah which we were having at home) afraid of the mess of weeds I would find. Except....well, those weren't weeds. Those were tomato plants. I had hundred of tomatoes this summer. And peppers too. They did so well when I stayed AWAY from them!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I am joking in fun....the NY/NJ divide except I had lots of camp friends and some family in NJ. [emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, gracekelly, that's where I live now! North Shore, five minute walk to the beach. I do consider myself a step above B&T because we're in the city 4 or 5 times a week, but then again, maybe only a few times a month at night.



All in good fun, dear.


----------



## Maedi

BBC said:


> I apologize for being too lazy to quote....those Blair sneakers are really nice, gracekelly. I have something similar in black. In this weather I find myself wearing the Nike wedges more because they're a bit higher, like a bootie, and also they match all my taupe-colored winter cashmere pieces. The others I can mix in with some of my Otte Ellen dresses (best dress ever, I have three) or cropped jeans or more summery looks.
> 
> Otte Ellen dress:
> 
> View attachment 3566745
> 
> 
> PBP, that enchainee is gorgeous. Love that style.
> 
> Dharma - I'm with you. More is more!!!
> 
> Orchids! I have one. DS1 got it for free as it had been dormant for several years. After another two or three years it started to grow again. Every year now it cycles - new stem, eight flowers that last several months, then they fall off and start again. I had to have it repotted and now it's time again. This is getting a little unwieldy. The whole plant is over two feet high. I call it the "Audrey III".
> 
> View attachment 3566746
> 
> 
> The flowers fell off in September. It's finally growing again:
> 
> View attachment 3566747



Beautiful orchid and a great location with lots of indirect light for it. I can only get my small orchids back to blooming.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Gracie, I think you've hit on the perfect gift.  The thirtieth is a big birthday, and she'll love that it's something so personal.


----------



## momasaurus

While I was off hiking and freezing, you all had some fun discussions about outfits and keeping track of what we wear and how often. I've decided to do this with my bags. I made a little chart with a box for each of my H purses, where I can put the date I carry it. Before I buy any more, I should re-home a bag or two, and this way I'll have proper intel about its use. Also, if I see that a bag I love hasn't been out much, I can use it more lest it fall to the bottom and get eliminated, LOL. How about we all check back in a few months?


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> While I was off hiking and freezing, you all had some fun discussions about outfits and keeping track of what we wear and how often. I've decided to do this with my bags. I made a little chart with a box for each of my H purses, where I can put the date I carry it. Before I buy any more, I should re-home a bag or two, and this way I'll have proper intel about its use. Also, if I see that a bag I love hasn't been out much, I can use it more lest it fall to the bottom and get eliminated, LOL. How about we all check back in a few months?



I'm glad that you enjoyed your hike Momasaurus. Welcome home. Great idea. Let's check in in a few months. I did this less scientifically with my bags last year. It was pretty obvious to me which bags I wasn't using. I was happy to rehome several. Of course I replaced them all. [emoji23] now I'm happy with my bag collection.

We will be snowed in for most of the weekend here. I'm going to use the opportunity to declutter. I have already identified at least 25 items from my closet that can go. I'll continue working on that gradually and then tackle the kitchen cabinets.


----------



## Genie27

PbP, I spent the last hour quickly photographing my wardrobe items for SB. I went by section - dresses, skirts, shorts, pants, tops, left them on hangers and used my bed as backdrop. Editing + data entry is taking time, but I figure I can do that when I'm stuck on transit etc. 

I actually discovered some 10+ year old Issey Miyake and JPG tops that I'd *completely* forgotten about, that are going to work well with higher waisted styles, as they were purchased pre-low waisted looks and didn't work that silhouette. Not sure if they still fit though. :-/

I took the pics from within the app as I believe those are low res compared to using the camera /album.

I discovered that I have lots of dresses, a ton of pretty summer skirts, and very boring tops.

I decided to take one photo of a generic black T to use for all the basic black Ts as that is my basic bulk item. All my black pants look almost the same but I took all the pics.

I even pasted copies of my scarves/bags off the Internet to track what I use more frequently.

How do you all rehome your older pieces? I have a few bags and formal clothing that I don't use any more.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm glad that you enjoyed your hike Momasaurus. Welcome home. Great idea. Let's check in in a few months. I did this less scientifically with my bags last year. It was pretty obvious to me which bags I wasn't using. I was happy to rehome several. Of course I replaced them all. [emoji23] now I'm happy with my bag collection.
> 
> We will be snowed in for most of the weekend here. I'm going to use the opportunity to declutter. I have already identified at least 25 items from my closet that can go. I'll continue working on that gradually and then tackle the kitchen cabinets.


Which styles or colors of bags were you not using, and do you know why? 
You are cleaning out your closet? Please don't do anything rash, LOL. Your stuff is all gorgeous. I'm also snowed in, but would happily drive to wherever you are!!


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> While I was off hiking and freezing, you all had some fun discussions about outfits and keeping track of what we wear and how often. I've decided to do this with my bags. I made a little chart with a box for each of my H purses, where I can put the date I carry it. Before I buy any more, I should re-home a bag or two, and this way I'll have proper intel about its use. Also, if I see that a bag I love hasn't been out much, I can use it more lest it fall to the bottom and get eliminated, LOL. How about we all check back in a few months?




Now it's time to appreciate the warmth inside [emoji1]great idea on the elimination system. It's rainy here.  I have been a couch potato and DH is busy with his super lego truck. Close to 3000 pieces. My toddler obviously is into lego too. 






Whoever designed these is just as skillful as Birkin makers.


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> Which styles or colors of bags were you not using, and do you know why?
> You are cleaning out your closet? Please don't do anything rash, LOL. Your stuff is all gorgeous. I'm also snowed in, but would happily drive to wherever you are!!



Yeah Ppup has an excellent collection. [emoji106][emoji106]

For me it's mostly decided by the size and color. Leather a factor too but less critical than the other two.  

I am going to let my new Red Kelly 35 Sellier go.  The Sellier feels bigger than retourne.  It has been sitting in the closet for six months. I must have loved it when I first saw it.  

For all the rest I am keeping them.  Their colors are different. They also are made from the leather I like, Togo, lamb skin, Chèvre, clemence, swift. 

For style I love to carry Birkin the most, followed by Chanel reissue and Kelly. For large Tote I usually only use them for work(laptop space needed).


----------



## Mindi B

I'm doing the same things, PbP.  I have so much stuff that I am putting no time frame on the effort: my goal is to focus first on my personal clothing and accessories, and whenever that project feels done (for now) I can move on to kitchen, holiday decorations, etc.  I have earmarked three H bags to sell, which hurts because my collector's brain keeps reminding me that I'll never get these again--but the rarest are also the ones that will probably sell the fastest for the mostest, and it makes no sense to have a big chunk of money just sitting in my closet, no matter how perversely satisfying it is to say to myself, "I own that."  Yeah, so?  Sell, Mindi B, sell.
I'm feeling pretty ruthless at the moment and am trying to use the "Does this bring me joy?" template for most decisions.  Of course I'll keep the simple basics that, while not thrilling, are necessary to complete an outfit, but for non-essentials, if I don't love it and look forward to wearing/carrying it again, it has to go.
Where this will end, I don't yet know.  This is completely uncharted territory for me!
Hold my virtual hand, cyber friends.


----------



## momasaurus

cremel said:


> Now it's time to appreciate the warmth inside [emoji1]great idea on the elimination system. It's rainy here.  I have been a couch potato and DH is busy with his super lego truck. Close to 3000 pieces. My toddler obviously is into lego too.
> 
> View attachment 3567866
> 
> View attachment 3567878
> 
> 
> Whoever designed these is just as skillful as Birkin makers.


This looks like heaven.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Now it's time to appreciate the warmth inside [emoji1]great idea on the elimination system. It's rainy here.  I have been a couch potato and DH is busy with his super lego truck. Close to 3000 pieces. My toddler obviously is into lego too.
> 
> View attachment 3567866
> 
> View attachment 3567878
> 
> 
> Whoever designed these is just as skillful as Birkin makers.



Cremel, that's so funny. That's more complex than a birkin. Legos are such great toys.

Momasurus., No worries. I'm not doing anything rash. There is a fair amount of stuff that is ten plus years old and that I haven't worn in at least 5. I use the guest room closet for clothing purgatory  if I can't decide. I have pulled out at least 30 things and it hasn't made a dent. 

There is no rhyme or reason why I didn't use the other bags except perhaps that I had something similar that I liked more and reached for more. 

Genie, you are amazing with the photography process. I'm in awe.

As far as rehoming: for anything that is designer I think the best bet is eBay. Selling the bags was the most stressful but fortunately I didn't have any horror stories. Just minor annoyances. For other things that aren't top name designer and might not get a lot of attention on eBay there are several routes: realreal if they take that brand, consignment store or poshmark. Poshmark is a lot of work and drives my DH crazy with me running off to the post office every other day. But it does add up. I probably made enough the last two seasons in poshmark to pay for a cashmere or two.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> I'm doing the same things, PbP.  I have so much stuff that I am putting no time frame on the effort: my goal is to focus first on my personal clothing and accessories, and whenever that project feels done (for now) I can move on to kitchen, holiday decorations, etc.  I have earmarked three H bags to sell, which hurts because my collector's brain keeps reminding me that I'll never get these again--but the rarest are also the ones that will probably sell the fastest for the mostest, and it makes no sense to have a big chunk of money just sitting in my closet, no matter how perversely satisfying it is to say to myself, "I own that."  Yeah, so?  Sell, Mindi B, sell.
> I'm feeling pretty ruthless at the moment and am trying to use the "Does this bring me joy?" template for most decisions.  Of course I'll keep the simple basics that, while not thrilling, are necessary to complete an outfit, but for non-essentials, if I don't love it and look forward to wearing/carrying it again, it has to go.
> Where this will end, I don't yet know.  This is completely uncharted territory for me!
> Hold my virtual hand, cyber friends.



Mindi, may the force be with you! 

There is no sense having a pile of money sitting in a bag that you don't use. I haven't sold any of my Hermes bags. I honestly use all of them on a regular basis. Let us know how you do with your sales and which platform worked best for you.

One last comment, Cafe; the last landscaping bill of the year came on the first day of snow. Woohoo! I'm free for a few months.


----------



## gracekelly

momasaurus said:


> While I was off hiking and freezing, you all had some fun discussions about outfits and keeping track of what we wear and how often. I've decided to do this with my bags. I made a little chart with a box for each of my H purses, where I can put the date I carry it. Before I buy any more, I should re-home a bag or two, and this way I'll have proper intel about its use. Also, if I see that a bag I love hasn't been out much, I can use it more lest it fall to the bottom and get eliminated, LOL. How about we all check back in a few months?


I did this recently and re-homed 3 bags.  The sad thing is that there are so many more that I have not worn, but I do not want to part with.  I have become very bag lazy and that is not a good thing so I am trying to change that for 2017.  I realized that the ones that I was ready to say adios to were not on my favorites list because they did not turn out to be as useful as I thought they would be when purchased.


----------



## gracekelly

Cavalier Girl said:


> Gracie, I think you've hit on the perfect gift.  The thirtieth is a big birthday, and she'll love that it's something so personal.


I hope so, but I think I am out of the loop as to what women this age like or want,  Things that we see value in, like a lovely strand of pearls as suggested by Ms Piggy , may not resonate today.  I still have and wear my pearls that were given to me by my parents when I was 13.  I restyled them with a gold toggle closure and wear them with a drop hanging from the toggle, but they are still my first pearls.  People in our age group are also finding that family members don't want family antiques or furniture.  Perhaps things will change in a few years.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> I'm doing the same things, PbP.  I have so much stuff that I am putting no time frame on the effort: my goal is to focus first on my personal clothing and accessories, and whenever that project feels done (for now) I can move on to kitchen, holiday decorations, etc.  I have earmarked three H bags to sell, which hurts because my collector's brain keeps reminding me that I'll never get these again--but the rarest are also the ones that will probably sell the fastest for the mostest, and it makes no sense to have a big chunk of money just sitting in my closet, no matter how perversely satisfying it is to say to myself, "I own that."  Yeah, so?  Sell, Mindi B, sell.
> I'm feeling pretty ruthless at the moment and am trying to use the "Does this bring me joy?" template for most decisions.  Of course I'll keep the simple basics that, while not thrilling, are necessary to complete an outfit, but for non-essentials, if I don't love it and look forward to wearing/carrying it again, it has to go.
> Where this will end, I don't yet know.  This is completely uncharted territory for me!
> Hold my virtual hand, cyber friends.


I wish I had your strength!  Mistikat knows that I have been waffling about selling a raisin box 35cm Birkin for years.  It is my only 35 and I never wear it, it is still as stiff and perfect as the day it was made.  and the only reason that I have kept it is that I felt I would never be able to get anything like it again.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, I'm struggling with this, gk!  But I have one bag that is just too casual for formal events, too fussy for casual outings (lest it get wet, scratched, etc.), and too valuable to sit unused.  If it sells, I can easily use some of its value to get a less precious bag to replace it.  And while I love the idea that people might see me with this bag and think, "Wow!  She has THAT?!"--the facts are that (1) people mostly won't notice, nor be impressed if they do; and (2) even if they did and were, I realize that it doesn't make any difference to my life.  I am not suddenly a better, kinder, awesomer person because I carry a limited edition bag.
That's what I think many of the millennials busy Instagramming every facet of their lives will realize some day.  While of course professional bloggers can make money by generating "likes," the average person won't experience any life improvement because some teen in Peoria or person on the street wishes _she_ had that purse.  Admiration is not currency.  Yet.
But I'm still finding this challenging.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I've whittled down both purses and jewelry to a more manageable level.    I regret that my DGD doesn't love jewelry, but my niece does, as do her 2 daughters.  I've been gifting her a nice piece once or twice a year for a while now.  It's easier to do when you know it's going somewhere it'll be loved, and appreciated.


----------



## Mindi B

I have one niece to whom I could gift some jewelry, but otherwise my "stuff" will lie abandoned when I go.  I need to use it or lose it!  I agree, if there were someone to whom I could leave certain items, I might be much more likely to hold onto them.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> Oh, I'm struggling with this, gk!  But I have one bag that is just too casual for formal events, too fussy for casual outings (lest it get wet, scratched, etc.), and too valuable to sit unused.  If it sells, I can easily use some of its value to get a less precious bag to replace it.  And while I love the idea that people might see me with this bag and think, "Wow!  She has THAT?!"--the facts are that (1) people mostly won't notice, nor be impressed if they do; and (2) even if they did and were, I realize that it doesn't make any difference to my life.  I am not suddenly a better, kinder, awesomer person because I carry a limited edition bag.
> That's what I think many of the millennials busy Instagramming every facet of their lives will realize some day.  While of course professional bloggers can make money by generating "likes," the average person won't experience any life improvement because some teen in Peoria or person on the street wishes _she_ had that purse.  Admiration is not currency.  Yet.
> But I'm still finding this challenging.


Great post and so true!  That is one of the problems with this thread and site.  A person can lose touch with the real world and real people.   I get all these emails telling me to get fashion advice from various bloggers who all appear to be 15 years old and living a life that I never had even at that age nor do I want now.  If I see one more pair of ripped jeans I will gag.


----------



## gracekelly

Cavalier Girl said:


> I've whittled down both purses and jewelry to a more manageable level.    I regret that my DGD doesn't love jewelry, but my niece does, as do her 2 daughters.  I've been gifting her a nice piece once or twice a year for a while now.  It's easier to do when you know it's going somewhere it'll be loved, and appreciated.


This is wonderful!  It supports my idea of gifting the bracelet to my niece.   Joan Rivers had her daughter pick out one piece every year from her expensive and extensive jewelry box.  That was really smart because she had the pleasure of seeing her wear it.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL, gk!  I admit, my closet contains some "distressed" jeans.  But nothing so badly ripped that is is more distress than denim.
I wish that my income and lifestyle did permit "money is no object" purchases.  But it does not.  And an item too valuable to be used as intended is not a good use of that money.  Or so I keep repeating to myself.
Sell, Mindi, sell.


----------



## Genie27

I'm an outlier in my family and friends so no one to appreciate or hand down in either direction. 

I've attempted to hand down expensive items to a cousin and a friend, but they either get trashed or discarded without regard to value, so I found it easier to hang on to my things. If I can get an efficient re-homing process implemented, I will feel better.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Genie27 said:


> I'm an outlier in my family and friends so no one to appreciate or hand down in either direction.
> 
> I've attempted to hand down expensive items to a cousin and a friend, but they either get trashed or discarded without regard to value, so I found it easier to hang on to my things. If I can get an efficient re-homing process implemented, I will feel better.



You will, Genie!  I never thought I could do it, but the sense of relief is incredible!  It gives one the freedom to really enjoy what you have.


----------



## Mindi B

Keep talking, CG.  I need the support to to Do This Thing.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

It's true, Mindi!  Of course, you're much younger than I am.  I only truly developed the "purge" instinct about 10 years ago.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi, I understand your dilemma. But I think you are wise to get rid of this item and get something that you will really use. I haven't sold anything that precious. My most expensive items were Chanel bags or hermes scarves. But I always reward myself by stashing away the money for something that I know I will use instead.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, guys.  If the dang thing sells as hoped it would let us do some minor but long-deferred home projects PLUS maybe something fun.  All without raiding our savings.  THAT would be a good thing.


----------



## EmileH

Good luck Mimdi!

Sharing a few photos for those of you in CA who think 60 is cold.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good luck Mimdi!
> 
> Sharing a few photos for those of you in CA who think 60 is cold.
> 
> View attachment 3568137
> View attachment 3568138


Haha! You talking to me?
The snow does look beautiful!
Actually, yesterday morning we had ice and frost everywhere, it was 34F at 7am.
So today it warmed up to 60, and now it doesn't seem that cold at 60.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Mindi, may the force be with you!
> 
> There is no sense having a pile of money sitting in a bag that you don't use. I haven't sold any of my Hermes bags. I honestly use all of them on a regular basis. Let us know how you do with your sales and which platform worked best for you.
> 
> One last comment, Cafe; the last landscaping bill of the year came on the first day of snow. Woohoo! I'm free for a few months.


My yard guy is also my snow-plow guy, so.....we are just revving up!!


----------



## momasaurus

gracekelly said:


> I did this recently and re-homed 3 bags.  The sad thing is that there are so many more that I have not worn, but I do not want to part with.  I have become very bag lazy and that is not a good thing so I am trying to change that for 2017.  I realized that the ones that I was ready to say adios to were not on my favorites list because they did not turn out to be as useful as I thought they would be when purchased.


And yet, we can love a bag that is not particularly useful.....I know I'm not helping! But we don't want to have regrets later, right?


----------



## momasaurus

gracekelly said:


> I wish I had your strength!  Mistikat knows that I have been waffling about selling a raisin box 35cm Birkin for years.  It is my only 35 and I never wear it, it is still as stiff and perfect as the day it was made.  and the only reason that I have kept it is that I felt I would never be able to get anything like it again.


That sounds like a gorgeous bag! Good reason to keep it.


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> Oh, I'm struggling with this, gk!  But I have one bag that is just too casual for formal events, too fussy for casual outings (lest it get wet, scratched, etc.), and too valuable to sit unused.  If it sells, I can easily use some of its value to get a less precious bag to replace it.  And while I love the idea that people might see me with this bag and think, "Wow!  She has THAT?!"--the facts are that (1) people mostly won't notice, nor be impressed if they do; and (2) even if they did and were, I realize that it doesn't make any difference to my life.  I am not suddenly a better, kinder, awesomer person because I carry a limited edition bag.
> That's what I think many of the millennials busy Instagramming every facet of their lives will realize some day.  While of course professional bloggers can make money by generating "likes," the average person won't experience any life improvement because some teen in Peoria or person on the street wishes _she_ had that purse.  Admiration is not currency.  Yet.
> But I'm still finding this challenging.


Mindi, this isn't the first time I've felt we lead parallel lives. Maybe we can hold cyber hands and get through it.


----------



## dharma

Hello Cafe, also ever so slightly snowed in.  Having spent a few years in upstate New York where snow is part of daily life, I find it amazing how the city stops over a few inches. I ventured out with the car to take DD to an event and the streets were empty.
It must be in the air and a very New Year thing to do because I started my clean out with my home office today. Very scary! I think I could fill several leaf bags with saved paperwork and inspirational items that I save but never refer to when I need inspiration, lol.  I am working toward digital files for this purpose now, trying to keep up with the times
The closet is next week, it's very challenging with a teenage daughter that looks so great in everything and wants to keep it all! @Pocketbook Pup, I was thinking of trying Poshmark or Tradesy but it does seem like a lot of work and so much easier to consign. Horror stories on the Ebay forum really scare me.


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> It would be an interesting experiment if you moved to Alaska and grew vegies in their midnight sun.   Ordinarily, those turn out to be super-sized.   But that's just because of the sun.  Adding you to the mix means the tomatoes might be the size of a car.  You could feed the world!





Mindi B said:


> LOL, gk!  I admit, my closet contains some "distressed" jeans.  But nothing so badly ripped that is is more distress than denim.
> I wish that my income and lifestyle did permit "money is no object" purchases.  But it does not.  And an item too valuable to be used as intended is not a good use of that money.  Or so I keep repeating to myself.
> Sell, Mindi, sell.


You can always change your mind before the sale is closed (or with an immediate refund).  The buyer won't like you for it but it may be that you have to be at that line before you can cross it.   And maybe when push comes to shove, you can't let yourself sell it.   Then you know you want to keep the bag for whatever reason.  Again, the buyer won't like you if you conk out but there are worse things that happen to a person than that a deal falls thru.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good luck Mimdi!
> 
> Sharing a few photos for those of you in CA who think 60 is cold.
> 
> View attachment 3568137
> View attachment 3568138


It's beautiful!!  You're right, I had to cover myself with a blanket just to view the pictures    I could deal with it a long as i did not have to shovel it or drive in it or slip on my patooie!


----------



## eagle1002us

*Momasaurus,* how was the hike?  I assume it's over with?  How was it sleeping in the lean-to? How do you keep in shape for a 3 day hike?  All in all, it is/was an admirable endeavor.  I feel exhausted for you.


----------



## lulilu

This time last year, I did two big purges of my clothes and shoes as i was taking early retirement.  I gave dozens of suits, dress shoes, blouses, dresses to the Women's Career Workshop.  It is a great and easy way to get rid of things you won't reasonably wear.  I still have suits etc but haven't used them, so they may go soon.  It is a worthy cause, you can take a tax deduction and there is no stress of selling or consigning and seeing your manolos go for a pittance.  I'd rather give them away.  I am sure there are many such organizations.
Just an option for moving good clothing out of the house, especially when you (me) have way too many (I had clothes at my place in NYC and at my home, so I tended to have a lot more.


----------



## EmileH

lulilu said:


> This time last year, I did two big purges of my clothes and shoes as i was taking early retirement.  I gave dozens of suits, dress shoes, blouses, dresses to the Women's Career Workshop.  It is a great and easy way to get rid of things you won't reasonably wear.  I still have suits etc but haven't used them, so they may go soon.  It is a worthy cause, you can take a tax deduction and there is no stress of selling or consigning and seeing your manolos go for a pittance.  I'd rather give them away.  I am sure there are many such organizations.
> Just an option for moving good clothing out of the house, especially when you (me) have way too many (I had clothes at my place in NYC and at my home, so I tended to have a lot more.



Thank you! This is an excellent suggestion!


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good luck Mimdi!
> 
> Sharing a few photos for those of you in CA who think 60 is cold.
> 
> View attachment 3568137
> View attachment 3568138



LOL I am one of those. [emoji5]it's rainy here and temperature is around 60 during the day and about 50 overnight. It would be around 56 during the day for the next five days but I won't complain. [emoji1]it's warmer when it rains. It was around 52 a few days ago.


----------



## momasaurus

dharma said:


> Hello Cafe, also ever so slightly snowed in.  Having spent a few years in upstate New York where snow is part of daily life, I find it amazing how the city stops over a few inches. I ventured out with the car to take DD to an event and the streets were empty.
> It must be in the air and a very New Year thing to do because I started my clean out with my home office today. Very scary! I think I could fill several leaf bags with saved paperwork and inspirational items that I save but never refer to when I need inspiration, lol.  I am working toward digital files for this purpose now, trying to keep up with the times
> The closet is next week, it's very challenging with a teenage daughter that looks so great in everything and wants to keep it all! @Pocketbook Pup, I was thinking of trying Poshmark or Tradesy but it does seem like a lot of work and so much easier to consign. Horror stories on the Ebay forum really scare me.


"Inspirational items that I save but never refer to when I need inspiration" - I really am chuckling at this. Going digital is also a plan for me, but when i can't see something it ceases to exist, which is why my home office is a mess. Also between desktop, laptop, iPad, iPhone, iCloud, dropbox, iTunes, and some other magic and invisible storage systems I've forgotten about,  I don't know where anything is. Please share your success stories with your cleanout projects!!


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> *Momasaurus,* how was the hike?  I assume it's over with?  How was it sleeping in the lean-to? How do you keep in shape for a 3 day hike?  All in all, it is/was an admirable endeavor.  I feel exhausted for you.


It's always fun to be with DDsaurus, but she is seriously hardcore and I am a wuss. The people you meet hiking are amazing and fun, and I might head back to Virginia in the spring for some better weather. We slept in a very windy shelter, hiked in mud, rain, snow, and cold. Staying in physical shape is not as hard as keeping one's wits. I find that I get a bit light-headed after a few hours, so when you hear stories of experienced hikers getting lost or making poor choices, I totally understand. Anyway, we came back to EVEN MORE SNOW!


----------



## tabbi001

Mindi B said:


> ...I realize that it doesn't make any difference to my life.  I am not suddenly a better, kinder, awesomer person because I carry a limited edition bag.



THIS IS PERFECT!!! I love how you summed this up...
I've been agonizing over this for the past few hours... my family and I are here in Seoul for a vacation and I've dropped by the H stores. Was offered B30s but I have to buy a diamond watch. Thing is, I don't like the watches at all. I offered to buy diamond jewelry instead but they insisted on a watch. So they gave me 1 day to think and put the bag on hold. I keep telling myself, will my life improve with this bag??? I need to sleep on it...

On a slightly different note, there's a Chanel coat on sale, my size, for only $1700!!! It was navy and I liked it, but with the tropical climate in our country, I can only use it if I travel... I'm telling myself that I don't need it... I think I'm going to have nightmares about H and Chanel...


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> It would be an interesting experiment if you moved to Alaska and grew vegies in their midnight sun.   Ordinarily, those turn out to be super-sized.   But that's just because of the sun.  Adding you to the mix means the tomatoes might be the size of a car.  You could feed the world!



Not a bad idea, DH and DSs would go, but there is no Hermès in Alaska. But apparently, if I use the George Costanza method of gardening (do the opposite of your instincts) I am a success. The tomato vines were ridiculous, I had to wrap armfuls of them around the stakes to keep them from looking so messy. And I have no idea what the pepper situation is - they looked (and tasted) like they cross-bred with the carrots I had planted way back. Except for one plant. One plant sprouted about sixty perfect teeny peppers that were the hottest thing I have personally ever tasted.



gracekelly said:


> Firstly, I loved your vegetable story!  I didn't get that lucky and nothing ever appeared after 2 years of planting in the ground.  I have to grow my tomatoes in pots and they are still producing in January!  Now that is amazing!
> 
> Secondly, I think it is a New York thing to have some other geographical location to dump on.  Manhattanites dumped on the other boroughs, Staten Island and Nassau and Suffolk County. I don't know who the Bronxites dumped on because they always seem to be at the bottom of the heap, but in front of Staten Island and Jersey. I think the dumping phenomena basically works its way down the food chain.  So sorry PbP,  all we Long Islanders could do was dump on New Jersey after almighty city dwellers dumped on us.    I am willing to  bet that Jerseyites dumped on Delaware which is so small it can barely defend itself.  Out here in California an equivalent dumping order is in place as well.  You just can't get away from it!
> 
> My brother lives in New Jersey in a lovely place full of trees and gardens so all comments made about Jersey are in fun.    Plus you can see that even BBC wants to distance herself from the B&T crowd because she is in the city so often.  I think that makes BBC almost a commuter.  I count myself amongst the hicks for the time that I grew up there when going into the city was a major event.



Yay for your tomatoes! I admit that I have no idea what I'm doing.

Yes, hoping to make it to commuter level! I didn't figure out 2016, but in 2015 I put 28,000 miles on my car just driving DS1 back and forth to the city. 



Maedi said:


> Beautiful orchid and a great location with lots of indirect light for it. I can only get my small orchids back to blooming.



Thank you! My method seems to be drowning it once every week or two and rotating it on the kitchen table. That's it.



cremel said:


> Now it's time to appreciate the warmth inside [emoji1]great idea on the elimination system. It's rainy here.  I have been a couch potato and DH is busy with his super lego truck. Close to 3000 pieces. My toddler obviously is into lego too.
> 
> View attachment 3567866
> 
> View attachment 3567878
> 
> 
> Whoever designed these is just as skillful as Birkin makers.



This is awesome!!! DS1 always loved Legos. I actually have some of his completed pieces decorating the shelf above my kitchen windows. Now he is trying to build a small computer out of a vintage Gameboy.



gracekelly said:


> I hope so, but I think I am out of the loop as to what women this age like or want,  Things that we see value in, like a lovely strand of pearls as suggested by Ms Piggy , may not resonate today.  I still have and wear my pearls that were given to me by my parents when I was 13.  I restyled them with a gold toggle closure and wear them with a drop hanging from the toggle, but they are still my first pearls.  People in our age group are also finding that family members don't want family antiques or furniture.  Perhaps things will change in a few years.



I think they will. I never appreciated those classic pieces until I got older. I think as they meet other women from different backgrounds, that makes a difference, too. I started to love them when I met one of my dearest friends. She is Columbian and loves pearls and is usually wearing them, as did the other women in her family. Seeing all of them, even with jeans (she looks elegant in jeans and her H and seriously she has the best hair ever), I finally understood it.



Mindi B said:


> I have one niece to whom I could gift some jewelry, but otherwise my "stuff" will lie abandoned when I go.  I need to use it or lose it!  I agree, if there were someone to whom I could leave certain items, I might be much more likely to hold onto them.



I am in the same situation....two DSs! Who is going to get my things? 

Although I am somewhat on the other end of the bag situation here. I have decided, because I get distracted with my purchases, to make a list of exactly what I want - bags, SLGs, scarves, jewelry. My purchases for the next ten years or so. With scarves it's a bit more open-ended, such as "two neutral GM shawls". The jewelry is a specific list. The H bags - I actually only have three (over the years I have sold H bags which just didn't work out for me). I have enough experience to know what sizes/shapes I want, and approximately which colors (medium blue, pink, etc). I think it will help me stay more focused on my purchases. And it's fun to make and edit this list!

We got snowed in. DH bought a snowblower two years ago, as waiting for our guy to come used to be torturous. It got pretty bad yesterday, DH made it most of the way home and I had to go get him with our Jeep (you must have one, or you can't get home!) I finally got him to start watching Game of Thrones so we caught 1/2 a season yesterday while DSs played online video games with their friends and I made hot cocoa and played a little basketball with DS2 (I never furnished our living room just so we could do things like skateboard and basketball on days like this). Loving a lazy day! 



P


----------



## Genie27

tabbi001 said:


> THIS IS PERFECT!!! I love how you summed this up...
> I've been agonizing over this for the past few hours... my family and I are here in Seoul for a vacation and I've dropped by the H stores. Was offered B30s but I have to buy a diamond watch. Thing is, I don't like the watches at all. I offered to buy diamond jewelry instead but they insisted on a watch. So they gave me 1 day to think and put the bag on hold. I keep telling myself, will my life improve with this bag??? I need to sleep on it...
> 
> On a slightly different note, there's a Chanel coat on sale, my size, for only $1700!!! It was navy and I liked it, but with the tropical climate in our country, I can only use it if I travel... I'm telling myself that I don't need it... I think I'm going to have nightmares about H and Chanel...



What are your thoughts on that kind of sales pressure? If it was something you liked and wanted, it would make sense, but to have to buy $$$ item A to be allowed to buy $$$ item B? I wish I could try that business model in my industry. 

The Chanel coat sounds like a better deal to me, but you would *only* be able to use it on winter trips. A jacket may be more versatile? It does sound very tempting at that price/your size other than the fact that you don't live in a cold climate.


----------



## tabbi001

Genie27 said:


> What are your thoughts on that kind of sales pressure? If it was something you liked and wanted, it would make sense, but to have to buy $$$ item A to be allowed to buy $$$ item B? I wish I could try that business model in my industry.
> 
> The Chanel coat sounds like a better deal to me, but you would *only* be able to use it on winter trips. A jacket may be more versatile? It does sound very tempting at that price/your size other than the fact that you don't live in a cold climate.


It would've been a lot simpler if they just said yes to the kelly bracelet. At the end of the day, I guess I really don't want the B that much. We are going to Paris in a few months so I'll just try my luck there. Now for the Chanel jacket... this will be my 1st rtw from them... the price is soooo tempting... but what will I do with it? Stare at it in my closet?


----------



## EmileH

BBC, I definitely work off a wishlist for bags and jewelry. They are too expensive to be spur of the moment decisions. Of course with H, they tend to be that in the end, but at least I have thought through the possibilities and I'm prepared. We're $ limitless I could buy on a whim, but I know that one decision means excluding another purchase that I might enjoy more. 

I have already set my priorities for 2017: several pieces of jewelry from my wishlist and my SO bag. And a few nice vacations. In order to do that I know that I need to limit other purchases so I have a rough budget for what I can spend on clothes or other accessories this year and a priority list: I could use another winter coat, a few more summer dresses for work, etc. 

As I'm pulling out things that I don't wear to sell, I'm noticing one theme: internet shopping. It seems harmless especially with great sale bargains but it leads to foolish purchases on my part.


----------



## EmileH

I really don't understand that kind of negotiation at Hermes. I have never been asked to buy something to get a Birkin or Kelly. I have never offered to buy something in exchange for a bag. I wouldn't open myself up to that sort of situation. I only purchase items that I truly want and I have not had difficulty in finding the bags that I want over time.


----------



## Mindi B

PbP, ITA about online shopping.  It makes the transaction seem so remote from actual, you know, MONEY (how gauche) that it is very, very easy to buy carelessly.  I am sort of, maybe, finally figuring this out and have struck certain retailers off my list completely (as in, don't even browse the site) because inevitably their pieces end up in the discard pile.  I regret so many foolish purchases, but DH just says they are "sunk costs" and should be rehomed or removed without guilt.  I'm trying, since the guilt is paralyzing, not motivating.


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I really don't understand that kind of negotiation at Hermes. I have never been asked to buy something to get a Birkin or Kelly. I have never offered to buy something in exchange for a bag. I wouldn't open myself up to that sort of situation. I only purchase items that I truly want and I have not had difficulty in finding the bags that I want over time.


It's insane right?

But anyway, I think I should plan out my purchases for 2017 like you mentioned. Vacation, bag, car, jewelry. In that order!


----------



## tabbi001

I tried online shopping before but it did not go well. The dress looked lovely on the model but not on me. I looked very far from how I imagined it so I never tried again. Same thing when I'm in the mall and buy clothes that I was too lazy to try on. When I get home, the cut doesn't flatter me so it gets returned.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> BBC, I definitely work off a wishlist for bags and jewelry. They are too expensive to be spur of the moment decisions. Of course with H, they tend to be that in the end, but at least I have thought through the possibilities and I'm prepared. We're $ limitless I could buy on a whim, but I know that one decision means excluding another purchase that I might enjoy more.
> 
> I have already set my priorities for 2017: several pieces of jewelry from my wishlist and my SO bag. And a few nice vacations. In order to do that I know that I need to limit other purchases so I have a rough budget for what I can spend on clothes or other accessories this year and a priority list: I could use another winter coat, a few more summer dresses for work, etc.
> 
> As I'm pulling out things that I don't wear to sell, I'm noticing one theme: internet shopping. It seems harmless especially with great sale bargains but it leads to foolish purchases on my part.



Yes, the wishlist is a good thing. Fortunately it's just for me-purchases, everything else is taken care of by DH....well, actually he "helps" with some of the wishlist too, as I'm a SAHM and if he doesn't fund it, off I go to eBay.

I don't think I've bought anything like that off a formal website. I look all the time, but I need to see/feel/try it on in person.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> PbP, ITA about online shopping.  It makes the transaction seem so remote from actual, you know, MONEY (how gauche) that it is very, very easy to buy carelessly.  I am sort of, maybe, finally figuring this out and have struck certain retailers off my list completely (as in, don't even browse the site) because inevitably their pieces end up in the discard pile.  I regret so many foolish purchases, but DH just says they are "sunk costs" and should be rehomed or removed without guilt.  I'm trying, since the guilt is paralyzing, not motivating.



DH is right. The money was lost at the time of the purchase. Best to get rid of the items now. Fortunately none of these will break the bank but they do add up. I just find shopping in most stores to be so unpleasant that I'm tempted to buy on line.


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> It's insane right?
> 
> But anyway, I think I should plan out my purchases for 2017 like you mentioned. Vacation, bag, car, jewelry. In that order!



Did you open yourself up to it by offering to buy something in exchange for a bag? I can't imagine Hermes presenting it this way but I am not familiar with the local culture.


----------



## dharma

tabbi001 said:


> It would've been a lot simpler if they just said yes to the kelly bracelet. At the end of the day, I guess I really don't want the B that much. We are going to Paris in a few months so I'll just try my luck there. Now for the Chanel jacket... this will be my 1st rtw from them... the price is soooo tempting... but what will I do with it? Stare at it in my closet?


Wow. I read stuff like this al the time on this forum and I am continually flabbergasted. If my H was like this ( they may be, but they certainly don't tell you about it) I wouldn't be a customer. It's such a turn off. No bag is worth that treatment. is it cultural that some dont think it's weird? This is why resellers exist. Sorry, I know this has been discussed on countless threads, but @tabbi001 ,since you brought it up here, I had to comment. I hope you find something at FSH along with a nice experience. And skip the Chanel, it doesn't sound like you want it or need it. Chanel goes on sale every season and a determined SA can find you things you like and that you will use. Even on sale, it's a lot of money that you can use toward a piece that will get years of use. Xo


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Not a bad idea, DH and DSs would go, but there is no Hermès in Alaska. But apparently, if I use the George Costanza method of gardening (do the opposite of your instincts) I am a success. The tomato vines were ridiculous, I had to wrap armfuls of them around the stakes to keep them from looking so messy. And I have no idea what the pepper situation is - they looked (and tasted) like they cross-bred with the carrots I had planted way back. Except for one plant. One plant sprouted about sixty perfect teeny peppers that were the hottest thing I have personally ever tasted. . . .
> 
> I think they will. I never appreciated those classic pieces until I got older. I think as they meet other women from different backgrounds, that makes a difference, too. I started to love them when I met one of my dearest friends. She is Columbian and loves pearls and is usually wearing them, as did the other women in her family. Seeing all of them, even with jeans (she looks elegant in jeans and her H and seriously she has the best hair ever), I finally understood it.



I love the idea of your perfect teeny peppers plant.   It could contribute to a world with teeny tacos, enchiladas, and so forth.  A perfect world in miniature.   Sort of like a snow globe only without the snow.  

Mexican food is wonderful but the portions are just too darn big.   But who can avoid eating a platterful of delicious food?  That's why we need your teeny peppers, and the flan plants 

 I think, BBC, that your awesome powers should be channeled into a science of some sort.  You're obviously on to something.  To borrow a George Costanza concept, you need to be studied -- but in a good way, for what we can learn from your awesome powers or technique.  You need to have a team of scientists following you around and learning from you. 

When your book on "the secrets of growing plants without even trying" comes out, can I get a autographed copy?

Does your elegant Columbian friend get her jeans dry-cleaned and pressed, etc.?  Does that make a difference in her appearance?


----------



## Genie27

@tabbi001 
The coat sounds pretty but useless in your lifestyle/climate. Maybe reallocate the funds to a cardigan or light jacket you can use in your winter. 

Take a look at the "how to wear your Chanel jacket" thread in the wardrobe section here - lots of ideas for Chanel RTW items, even sales stuff. I must warn you though - it's all beautiful and very tempting.


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Did you open yourself up to it by offering to buy something in exchange for a bag? I can't imagine Hermes presenting it this way but I am not familiar with the local culture.


I was actually looking for a constance 24 because I said it was very hard in my homestore to get one. She said they didn't have any so I decided to look at jewelry. That's when she said she can give me a C18/b30/b35 if I meet the 'spend requirement.' I was a bit surprised but curious on what I need to buy, which apparently includes a diamond watch. But I don't like their watches... and I don't want to buy something I don't LOVE.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cavalier Girl said:


> You will, Genie!  I never thought I could do it, but the sense of relief is incredible!  It gives one the freedom to really enjoy what you have.


I was again cleaning out the closet this weekend.   A couple of years ago I had bought several years of some pretty floral printed fleece fabric in autumnal colors.   It's a space hog.  Took up the better part of a huge storage bin.   Do people wear fleece anymore?   It seems that the new fabrics are wicking fabrics.  I guess that's better for global warming.  We don't need fleece to get any warmer.  We're overheated so we need wicking fabrics to cool off.


----------



## lasttotheparty

momasaurus said:


> While I was off hiking and freezing, you all had some fun discussions about outfits and keeping track of what we wear and how often. I've decided to do this with my bags. I made a little chart with a box for each of my H purses, where I can put the date I carry it. Before I buy any more, I should re-home a bag or two, and this way I'll have proper intel about its use. Also, if I see that a bag I love hasn't been out much, I can use it more lest it fall to the bottom and get eliminated, LOL. How about we all check back in a few months?



For the past year, I have tracked how many times I have used each bag in my collection. Turns out I only need 3 out of 12 bags, as my real life is simpler than my fantasy life. [emoji849] I also classified each bag into categories (neutral casual, neutral dressy, dark casual, dark dressy, colourful casual, and colourful dressy). Coincidentally, there are two bags under each category. I found this exercise helped me refrain from purchasing on a whim and has provided me with cold hard stats. Now to sell a few bags and divert to VCA...


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> I was actually looking for a constance 24 because I said it was very hard in my homestore to get one. She said they didn't have any so I decided to look at jewelry. That's when she said she can give me a C18/b30/b35 if I meet the 'spend requirement.' I was a bit surprised but curious on what I need to buy, which apparently includes a diamond watch. But I don't like their watches... and I don't want to buy something I don't LOVE.



Well then it's an easy decision. Don't buy it. Don't buy anything that you don't love. 

I have just never been in this situation. I have never been asked to spend $ at Hermes to get a bag. My approach was to buy things that I honestly wanted with absolutely no expectation of being offered a bag. Of course I know that is a good time to ask for a bag if I want one. But if they didn't have what I wanted I was perfectly happy with my other purchases. And I didn't leave feeling disappointed. 

It takes two to tango. Don't even put yourself in the position of bartering for the chance to buy a bag. No good can come of it.


----------



## tabbi001

dharma said:


> Wow. I read stuff like this al the time on this forum and I am continually flabbergasted. If my H was like this ( they may be, but they certainly don't tell you about it) I wouldn't be a customer. It's such a turn off. No bag is worth that treatment. is it cultural that some dont think it's weird? This is why resellers exist. Sorry, I know this has been discussed on countless threads, but @tabbi001 ,since you brought it up here, I had to comment. I hope you find something at FSH along with a nice experience. And skip the Chanel, it doesn't sound like you want it or need it. Chanel goes on sale every season and a determined SA can find you things you like and that you will use. Even on sale, it's a lot of money that you can use toward a piece that will get years of use. Xo


FSH was actually a great experience last year. Hopefully it will be the same this year  as for Chanel, we don't have the brand in my country so I have limited exposure to their RTW. I'm still trying to learn what could work in


Genie27 said:


> @tabbi001
> The coat sounds pretty but useless in your lifestyle/climate. Maybe reallocate the funds to a cardigan or light jacket you can use in your winter.
> 
> Take a look at the "how to wear your Chanel jacket" thread in the wardrobe section here - lots of ideas for Chanel RTW items, even sales stuff. I must warn you though - it's all beautiful and very


Thank you! You're right, it's going to be useless. I did buy a necklace though to tide me over. I'll have to pick it up at the airport after immigration. Will post a pic once I have it


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Yes, the wishlist is a good thing. Fortunately it's just for me-purchases, everything else is taken care of by DH....well, actually he "helps" with some of the wishlist too, as I'm a SAHM and if he doesn't fund it, off I go to eBay.
> 
> I don't think I've bought anything like that off a formal website. I look all the time, but I need to see/feel/try it on in person.



I haven't tried on stuff in stores (other than scarves) for years.  I'm doing much more on-line shopping and checking the size charts as I order.  The highest end clothing I get is Lafayette 148.  Anything else would be over-dressing.  I discovered Nordstrom Rack on-line.  Dresses for $50. That kind of thing eats me alive.  Very hard to resist.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Did you open yourself up to it by offering to buy something in exchange for a bag? I can't imagine Hermes presenting it this way but I am not familiar with the local culture.


Maybe this was a rogue SA eager to increase her sales tally.   Doesn't diamond jewelry from H qualify as "exceptional jewelry"?  Does that SA expect someone to buy more diamond jewelry if they want another bag?  This kind of sales pressure is horrifying.


----------



## eagle1002us

Do people on this thread buy some of the jewelry brands carried by NM, etc., like Yurman, Konstantino, John Hardy, etc.?   Just curious.  I think of some of these as rather high-end mass market brands.


----------



## Love Of My Life

tabbi001 said:


> I was actually looking for a constance 24 because I said it was very hard in my homestore to get one. She said they didn't have any so I decided to look at jewelry. That's when she said she can give me a C18/b30/b35 if I meet the 'spend requirement.' I was a bit surprised but curious on what I need to buy, which apparently includes a diamond watch. But I don't like their watches... and I don't want to buy something I don't LOVE.



In many ways I find this sales tactic so appalling.
This SA should be happy selling a bag to a client & not be playing the "spend requirement" game which in this instance backfired right in her face.
Last week I was in NYC (Madison Ave store) shown some "new watches" that came in
there was nothing I liked & then made my purchase of a item I was interested in
& no comment either. But perhaps if you are a known customer, a comment like this
would not have been spoken.
And agree, you should only buy what you love , what you will enjoy & what will function in your lifestyle.


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> THIS IS PERFECT!!! I love how you summed this up...
> I've been agonizing over this for the past few hours... my family and I are here in Seoul for a vacation and I've dropped by the H stores. Was offered B30s but I have to buy a diamond watch. Thing is, I don't like the watches at all. I offered to buy diamond jewelry instead but they insisted on a watch. So they gave me 1 day to think and put the bag on hold. I keep telling myself, will my life improve with this bag??? I need to sleep on it...
> 
> On a slightly different note, there's a Chanel coat on sale, my size, for only $1700!!! It was navy and I liked it, but with the tropical climate in our country, I can only use it if I travel... I'm telling myself that I don't need it... I think I'm going to have nightmares about H and Chanel...



Forget about the watch and get your Chanel coat. I don't have such experience at any US stores and stores in France. At least not so upfront. I did get some hint on a store in France but in the end I purchased a silver bracelet that my friend wanted and a birkin 30 was then offered. If I had to buy a diamond watch in exchange for a Birkin I would rather get it from internet sellers like Ann or something similar that's trust worthy.


----------



## cremel

Tabbi001 I didn't realize you were in the hot climate country.  In that case skip the coat as well. Your wallet stays bigger.


----------



## cremel

So... King's cake day today. Once again I am the winner.  I am scared of getting yet another one. Not to be too superstitious but here's what happened: in  three years I have got the baby Jesus every time, either from office party or dinner at friend's house, and dinner/cake at home. And each time I got the little baby I actually got pregnant or right before giving birth. Perhaps it's just coincidence. This year I stayed away from the table and my son assigned the cake pieces to everyone. Yet here it is. Wow!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





DH said I would get one beautiful bag again this year. What a relief!! [emoji1]


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Tabbi001 I didn't realize you were in the hot climate country.  In that case skip the coat as well. Your wallet stays bigger.


I agree with Cremel, Tabbi001.   IMHO, lugging around a coat in an airport is not pleasant.   Plus, by the time you go on further travels, styles may have changed.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

I've been laying low resting this weekend and the cafe has been busy.

@tabbi001  what a terrible experience, glad you passed and held out for what you want. It seems to be in certain H stores they are very blunt about the requirement but it's a bad idea to tell the client. I would skip the Chanel coat also as you don't need it. Save for what you really want and wait to get an H store and SA who is excited to find you your dream items.

I am all for the long term wishlist, I have realized that buying "interim" bags while I wait for the dream bag isn't working for me. Example, I wanted a Rouge H Constance Cartable a very rare item. I got the Celine Box Bag and while it has the advantage of the more useful strap, I used it several times when I first got it and then put it away. So I sent it to be adopted. The plus side of this is that I'm not sure how much I would use the Cartable if I got one but the Celine doesn't hold value the same way as H so who knows what I will get for it. 

I decided I'm really going to hold out for the bags, colors, leathers that I really want even if that means waiting years for the right bag to come along. I have zero regrets about my Kelly or my new to me B35 and that's how it should be. I find myself comparing my HAC to my B now and wishing for longer handles so we'll see if I hang on to the HAC or how much I use it this next year. Its a gorgeous color and leather but if I don't use it...  the plus here is that I discovered how much I love Chamonix as a leather and that opened me up to box, sombrero and other smooth leathers. I will definitely wait for next year to decide about this bag, the short handles make it a PITA in the winter with bulky coats but I bet I will use it a lot more once Spring rolls around. 

So I have a dream black bag and a dream light neutral bag on my list and if I don't find them in the exact specifications, I will not be buying anything. I have no idea if I will find anything in Paris next month but the good news is I don't really care, I have a bracelet I wish to buy overseas and then I will enjoy my time with my family!


----------



## lanit

eagle1002us said:


> Do people on this thread buy some of the jewelry brands carried by NM, etc., like Yurman, Konstantino, John Hardy, etc.?   Just curious.  I think of some of these as rather high-end mass market brands.



Jumping in on just a couple of pages here, while nursing a cold and sipping ginger tea this morning. Eagle, I do not buy branded jewelry with exception of H silver pieces now and then, and a have a couple of vintage Chanel pieces that were gifted to me from friends. I reserve any monies for jewelry for unique artisan pieces, including one or two Native American pieces. My father collected NA turquoise pieces and these were then passed down to us after his death in my young adulthood. I like visiting galleries and shops when I travel now and then and might come across a unique piece. I found my white buffalo horn necklace and it is a really gorgeous white and silver collar that makes me feel a special connection to his memory of his love for NA culture. Plus I feel good about supporting the artist/jeweler who created it.
I never know the quality of jewelry unless it is from a reputable jeweler and I do visit one or two if looking for special custom pieces like earrings.


----------



## eagle1002us

lanit said:


> Jumping in on just a couple of pages here, while nursing a cold and sipping ginger tea this morning. Eagle, I do not buy branded jewelry with exception of H silver pieces now and then, and a have a couple of vintage Chanel pieces that were gifted to me from friends. I reserve any monies for jewelry for unique artisan pieces, including one or two Native American pieces. My father collected NA turquoise pieces and these were then passed down to us after his death in my young adulthood. I like visiting galleries and shops when I travel now and then and might come across a unique piece. I found my white buffalo horn necklace and it is a really gorgeous white and silver collar that makes me feel a special connection to his memory of his love for NA culture. Plus I feel good about supporting the artist/jeweler who created it.
> I never know the quality of jewelry unless it is from a reputable jeweler and I do visit one or two if looking for special custom pieces like earrings.


Would be interested in seeing your white buffalo horn necklace, lanit.  What a great story about how your collecting interests developed.  Have you ever gone to the Indian Market (I think that's what it's called) in Santa Fe in August?  I have not but I think about it b/c there are not a lot of sources for craftsmanship and unusual design, these days. 

 I love silver.  Mexican silver jewelry definitely had its heyday, but so far as I can tell, not so much anymore.  I like Emilia Castillo's big cat jewelry but NM hasn't carried her pieces for at least a decade.  Yurman dominates NM offerings (aside from fine jewelry) after NM decided to concentrate on higher priced jewelry.  Every store has Yurman.  Very boring.

 I am developing an interest in Scandinavian designs from the 60's and 70s but this interest competes big time with my primary interest in getting H silver
I don't travel very much at all but you're right, visiting galleries is a very good sourcing strategy.


----------



## scarf1

Online shopping for clothes: I pretty much only shop Nordstrom - because there is an actual store near by where I can return items.there are a few other companies where I have shopped online, but only if I already know my size in that brand. Or something like an exercise shoe where I am just buying another in same size/ model.

DH is actually a more avid online shopper for clothes as he has discovered some small boutique brands that make things in his currently preferred "Ivy League" style. There have been hits and misses. I get distressed when he gives away clothes that he has only worn once, but I need to let that go. After all, clogging up our limited closet space( joys of 100 year old house) doesn't add value to our lives.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> I love the idea of your perfect teeny peppers plant.   It could contribute to a world with teeny tacos, enchiladas, and so forth.  A perfect world in miniature.   Sort of like a snow globe only without the snow.
> 
> Mexican food is wonderful but the portions are just too darn big.   But who can avoid eating a platterful of delicious food?  That's why we need your teeny peppers, and the flan plants
> 
> I think, BBC, that your awesome powers should be channeled into a science of some sort.  You're obviously on to something.  To borrow a George Costanza concept, you need to be studied -- but in a good way, for what we can learn from your awesome powers or technique.  You need to have a team of scientists following you around and learning from you.
> 
> When your book on "the secrets of growing plants without even trying" comes out, can I get a autographed copy?
> 
> Does your elegant Columbian friend get her jeans dry-cleaned and pressed, etc.?  Does that make a difference in her appearance?



You are seriously cracking me up! I am up for the tiny Flan and tacos. Yum! Couldn't find a pic of the peppers from when they turned bright red, just when I found them growing:




For scale - it's only the plant on the left, the others are normal peppers with half the tomatoes 




The other half of the tomatoes - remember, this is an "after" shot:




I am not writing any food-related books, it's definitely for the better of the world. I don't cook although occasionally I bake. The plants...sheer luck, I guess! What would I write - don't do anything?

My friend N is just one of those ladies...she had three children and looked skinnier after each one! I don't think she presses her jeans, but she is always so well put together....she knows what works for her and just goes with that. She's in amazing shape so that helps!


----------



## EmileH

@mrsowen You must be so excited for your upcoming trip. You point out some important things about building a bag collection. You really must try different style bags to know what will work for you. We all have theories about what we will use but sometimes they don't hold true. Brands such as Celine, Chanel, Fendi etc aren't bad ways to try out a new style before we invest in Hermes. At least we can get a portion of our money back if they don't work out. I'm not sorry for the few bags that I purchased and rehomed along the way. 

I'm glad you are open to the possibility of the smooth leathers. I appreciate the durability of Togo and Clemence and they are of course beautiful but my love for H  bags began with the smooth leathers, so I'm happy to have added a few to my collection. I am using them as much as I use my more practical leathers. 

A light neutral and a dark neutral will be perfect additions to your etain Kelly.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Jewelry....I love jewelry, certain designers in particular. VCA. I have some Roberto Coin, earrings by Sutra. I am in LOOOOOVE with De Grisogono. And there are a few things on the list by Tamara Comolli. I like Stephen Webster,msome Pomellato, and certain lesser-known designers like Kathleen Dughi, Loriann and Kai Linz. I have a friend in the jewelry business and I love her pieces, too. 

David Yurman....I'm not a fan of any of the regular pieces you may find in the department store, but there are a few treasures in the dedicated boutique we have locally. The pave rings are cool. I liked these earrings the last time I was in, it's just hard to pay that much for silver, which I don't really wear:


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> @mrsowen You must be so excited for your upcoming trip. You point out some important things about building a bag collection. You really must try different style bags to know what will work for you. We all have theories about what we will use but sometimes they don't hold true. Brands such as Celine, Chanel, Fendi etc aren't bad ways to try out a new style before we invest in Hermes. At least we can get a portion of our money back if they don't work out. I'm not sorry for the few bags that I purchased and rehomed along the way.
> 
> I'm glad you are open to the possibility of the smooth leathers. I appreciate the durability of Togo and Clemence and they are of course beautiful but my love for H  bags began with the smooth leathers, so I'm happy to have added a few to my collection. I am using them as much as I use my more practical leathers.
> 
> A light neutral and a dark neutral will be perfect additions to your etain Kelly.



You're right PbP, sometimes it's good to find out that a shape/style may not work for you before the big H investment.  In the end the Celine was too small for me and that tells me that C24/C18 really don't have a place in my collection but if I ever do get a chance to try the larger Cartable, it may work for me. 

I ADORE smooth leathers and I've turned down some very desirable bags because they weren't smooth. I love my Togo Kelly for it's resilience but I'll take smooth, scratch prone, pearly, velvety  leathers any day of the week!


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Jewelry....I love jewelry, certain designers in particular. VCA. I have some Roberto Coin, earrings by Sutra. I am in LOOOOOVE with De Grisogono. And there are a few things on the list by Tamara Comolli. I like Stephen Webster,msome Pomellato, and certain lesser-known designers like Kathleen Dughi, Loriann and Kai Linz. I have a friend in the jewelry business and I love her pieces, too.
> 
> David Yurman....I'm not a fan of any of the regular pieces you may find in the department store, but there are a few treasures in the dedicated boutique we have locally. The pave rings are cool. I liked these earrings the last time I was in, it's just hard to pay that much for silver, which I don't really wear:
> 
> View attachment 3568789



These are stunning!


----------



## momasaurus

lasttotheparty said:


> For the past year, I have tracked how many times I have used each bag in my collection. Turns out I only need 3 out of 12 bags, as my real life is simpler than my fantasy life. [emoji849] I also classified each bag into categories (neutral casual, neutral dressy, dark casual, dark dressy, colourful casual, and colourful dressy). Coincidentally, there are two bags under each category. I found this exercise helped me refrain from purchasing on a whim and has provided me with cold hard stats. Now to sell a few bags and divert to VCA...


Good for you! I will definitely wait a year also, but I think in 6 months I will have a lot of info about my bags and my needs. (Two are fairly "summery" so I can wait to decide, but the rest will have to fight it out!) My fantasy life may also be a bit out of hand. We'll see.
May I ask what are the 3 bags you "need" and what categories they fall into? Thanks!


----------



## lanit

Lol I can tell which bags I use the most by their wear and tear. Lists and matrixes are too complex and non intuitive for me...


----------



## lasttotheparty

momasaurus said:


> Good for you! I will definitely wait a year also, but I think in 6 months I will have a lot of info about my bags and my needs. (Two are fairly "summery" so I can wait to decide, but the rest will have to fight it out!) My fantasy life may also be a bit out of hand. We'll see.
> May I ask what are the 3 bags you "need" and what categories they fall into? Thanks!



It's my pleasure. I started my journey into luxury bags February 2016, and started keeping track roughly sometime last spring. 

#1 is my Celine mini trotteur in dark brown. Usage:50x. Category:casual neutral 
#2 is my Etoupe Evelyne PM. Usage: 33x. Category:casual neutral. 
#3 is my black single flap caviar Chanel. Usage:25x. Category: dark casual. 

Keep in mind, these three were among my first luxury bag purchases, so they have had an unfair advantage. 
I think I reach for them because they are casual and worry-free to me. However, I sometimes wonder whether I subconsciously reach for them because they are also among my oldest and least expensive bags. [emoji848]

As a result of keeping my little list, I have been trying to use all my bags and get past any hang ups I may have. In fact, I am pondering selling my most frequently used bag (Celine). Why? Because it gets in the way of me using my other bags. [emoji28] I refer to my list often and it's a gentle reminder of what I have and what I need to do to - enjoy them all!
For reference, my other bags include the Chanel reissue, trench Kelly 28, blue paradis bolide 27, blue nuit picotin, bougainvillea GP....

Hope that helps and good luck!


----------



## eagle1002us

scarf1 said:


> Online shopping for clothes: I pretty much only shop Nordstrom - because there is an actual store near by where I can return items.there are a few other companies where I have shopped online, but only if I already know my size in that brand. Or something like an exercise shoe where I am just buying another in same size/ model.
> 
> DH is actually a more avid online shopper for clothes as he has discovered some small boutique brands that make things in his currently preferred "Ivy League" style. There have been hits and misses. I get distressed when he gives away clothes that he has only worn once, but I need to let that go. After all, clogging up our limited closet space( joys of 100 year old house) doesn't add value to our lives.


Nordstrom makes it easy to return stuff.   They evidently have a desk right inside the store to handle returns.   I send DH to do it -- he gets a real thrill from the fact that I'm 'de-accessioning' anything.   I like Nordstrom but those Rack prices are really appealing since retirement isn't that far off.  
After I accumulated my usual multiple bags of stuff to donate I informed DH he, too, had to give something up.   He found one sweater.   I would really like to get him a batch of new ties but he then needs to get rid of some to make space.  He won't do it.  Last year I at least got him to dryclean some.


----------



## gracekelly

Too many posts to use the quote function.  I do buy some clothing/shoes online and really only have success and keep them if I have previously tried on the same item at the store so I know it will look good and fit.  This works if something you like comes up in another color and/or on sale.  I just did this with some pants and a jacket.  Shoes are far more problematic as once the color changes, sometimes so does the fit.  If i can't return easily, then I don't make the purchase.  

Re the jewelry:  I have purchased Ippolita which is carried by NM, Saks etc.  I liked the color of rose gold that they were using and started with a necklace.  Added some earrings later and then liked the two respective styles so much that I repeated each in silver.  I have never bought John Hardy or Yurman as I think they are just too copied.  Other than Hermes, I really have not purchased branded jewelry.    *BBC,* the earrings are stunning!  

I am borrowing the George Constanza method.  Today I harvested more tomatoes and some of them were a bit spoiled in places, I think due to the weather.  I cut away the bad parts and saved the rest.  I did the GC method by throwing some of the bad pieces with attached seeds onto the dirt of the side yard.  Let's see if any plants spontaneously appear in the Spring.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> You're right PbP, sometimes it's good to find out that a shape/style may not work for you before the big H investment.  In the end the Celine was too small for me and that tells me that C24/C18 really don't have a place in my collection but if I ever do get a chance to try the larger Cartable, it may work for me.
> 
> I ADORE smooth leathers and I've turned down some very desirable bags because they weren't smooth. I love my Togo Kelly for it's resilience but I'll take smooth, scratch prone, pearly, velvety  leathers any day of the week!


Then you like box?   My 2 k's are box.  Which leather is pearly?   Do you know why box is either being rested or is for the moment no longer produced?


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> Then you like box?   My 2 k's are box.  Which leather is pearly?   Do you know why box is either being rested or is for the moment no longer produced?



Box is still being produced, just in limited quantities. The more durable leathers like Togo and Clemence are most popular these days.


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> Then you like box?   My 2 k's are box.  Which leather is pearly?   Do you know why box is either being rested or is for the moment no longer produced?



I love box, chamonix, sombrero, swift, ever color- I would consider swift and ever color to be pearly in finish. They have a more subtle sheen than the gloss of box. 

Box is being produced again as is Barenia. I was told that H made an investment in the tanneries that produced these leathers and it took some time to ramp production back up, the people that have knowledge of these processes have retired and it takes time to train up a new generation plus I imagine there are new regulations with the chemicals etc involved. Anyway, I was told that there is a bit more of these leathers available but still hard to find and even harder for SMs to order specific items in.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Jewelry....I love jewelry, certain designers in particular. VCA. I have some Roberto Coin, earrings by Sutra. I am in LOOOOOVE with De Grisogono. And there are a few things on the list by Tamara Comolli. I like Stephen Webster,msome Pomellato, and certain lesser-known designers like Kathleen Dughi, Loriann and Kai Linz. I have a friend in the jewelry business and I love her pieces, too.
> 
> David Yurman....I'm not a fan of any of the regular pieces you may find in the department store, but there are a few treasures in the dedicated boutique we have locally. The pave rings are cool. I liked these earrings the last time I was in, it's just hard to pay that much for silver, which I don't really wear:
> 
> View attachment 3568789


Yurman makes a line bracelet in a mix of blue topaz (like 4 in a row) followed by a hampton blue topaz.  I haven't seen it IRL but your earrings are beautiful and part of the same concept.  
He's starting to make gold cluster rings, rather like a flower design with a center stone surrounded with other colors of stones.   I like these kind of cluster rings  but I don't think they've been in fashion since  the 50s or 60s (someone may correct me).   I get the impression that in the past decade or two rings have often been a colorful stone surrounded by a rim of white or darkened diamonds --Yurman, the Pomellato nudo rings, etc.   Not super exciting.  
I like rings that are miniature birds like falcons (Roberto Coin below) or animals (big cats or hippos).


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Box is still being produced, just in limited quantities. The more durable leathers like Togo and Clemence are most popular these days.


Good to know.   thank you, PPup.


----------



## eagle1002us

I own this ring, got it at an antique show.  Believe it's Henrietta Hippo by Marty Magic, in silver.


----------



## tabbi001

For me, the perfect one is a stiff glossy leather that isn't prone to scratches or ugly creases. Something like shiny togo? Or epsom with less grain? How I wish we could custom-design our preferred leather!


----------



## momasaurus

lasttotheparty said:


> It's my pleasure. I started my journey into luxury bags February 2016, and started keeping track roughly sometime last spring.
> 
> #1 is my Celine mini trotteur in dark brown. Usage:50x. Category:casual neutral
> #2 is my Etoupe Evelyne PM. Usage: 33x. Category:casual neutral.
> #3 is my black single flap caviar Chanel. Usage:25x. Category: dark casual.
> 
> Keep in mind, these three were among my first luxury bag purchases, so they have had an unfair advantage.
> I think I reach for them because they are casual and worry-free to me. However, I sometimes wonder whether I subconsciously reach for them because they are also among my oldest and least expensive bags. [emoji848]
> 
> As a result of keeping my little list, I have been trying to use all my bags and get past any hang ups I may have. In fact, I am pondering selling my most frequently used bag (Celine). Why? Because it gets in the way of me using my other bags. [emoji28] I refer to my list often and it's a gentle reminder of what I have and what I need to do to - enjoy them all!
> For reference, my other bags include the Chanel reissue, trench Kelly 28, blue paradis bolide 27, blue nuit picotin, bougainvillea GP....
> 
> Hope that helps and good luck!


Fascinating. I particularly love your "other" bags! Fabulous colors. Don't do anything rash!! Everyone needs a Kelly, even if you use it only once a year, LOL. Bougainvillea GP is just a classic beauty!  What size is the pico? I now have GM and PM, both very new to me and "on probation."  Rather than sell the Celine because of over-use, why not just hide it for a while? Or send it to spa, and tell them No Rush?


----------



## eagle1002us

This is a Boucheron chameleon ring which I remembered from a while back but was unable today to locate it on their site.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  So the pix I am showing is from 1st dibs.   Such artistry and color.


----------



## eagle1002us

A real chameleon.    Seeker.com, where this pix came from said science has now discovered a chameleon's color's relate directly to their moods besides the environment around them.   This little guy looks like he won the chameleon lottery.


----------



## lasttotheparty

momasaurus said:


> Fascinating. I particularly love your "other" bags! Fabulous colors. Don't do anything rash!! Everyone needs a Kelly, even if you use it only once a year, LOL. Bougainvillea GP is just a classic beauty!  What size is the pico? I now have GM and PM, both very new to me and "on probation."  Rather than sell the Celine because of over-use, why not just hide it for a while? Or send it to spa, and tell them No Rush?



Love and appreciate your suggestions and advice. Thank you. I'm considering gifting the Celine to DD, but alas she's only 14...too much perhaps? Pico is PM, I believe. I can't imagine ever letting my K go, regardless of how infrequent I use her. It sounds completely irrational, yet feels totally sane to me. [emoji4]

It's scary how one can go from Celine to Chanel to Hermes within months. [emoji4]
Celine was a great starter bag, but I think I may go with your advice and hide her. It's all too easy to use her and honestly, she's making me lazy.  When I carry Hermes, I find myself making more of an effort in my attire. [emoji28]


----------



## tabbi001

lasttotheparty said:


> Love and appreciate your suggestions and advice. Thank you. I'm considering gifting the Celine to DD, but alas she's only 14...too much perhaps? Pico is PM, I believe. I can't imagine ever letting my K go, regardless of how infrequent I use her. It sounds completely irrational, yet feels totally sane to me. [emoji4]
> 
> It's scary how one can go from Celine to Chanel to Hermes within months. [emoji4]
> Celine was a great starter bag, but I think I may go with your advice and hide her. It's all too easy to use her and honestly, she's making me lazy.  When I carry Hermes, I find myself making more of an effort in my attire. [emoji28]


Yes we have to dress appropriately for our H bags! Sometimes I feel like my B would disown me if I dressed in rags


----------



## momasaurus

tabbi001 said:


> Yes we have to dress appropriately for our H bags! Sometimes I feel like my B would disown me if I dressed in rags


I agree!! Sometimes I think my entire life needs an upgrade to live up to my bags' expectations.


----------



## tabbi001

Here's a pic of the Chanel necklace I got. I love the bee! 

Didn't H make a jacquard 90cm last year with bees? Flamingo party? I think it would look great with it!


----------



## nicole0612

I have been gone for awhile. This forum is so great that I had been "overparticipating" which resulted in severe wrist tendinitis that did not allow me to text or type without severe pain for a couple of weeks. I am trying to keep my typing to a minimum to preserve my minimal current function for work. Thank goodness for dragon dictation software! It would be shameful to be out on sick leave from work because of too much purseforum.
Our power was out for the past 3 hours, so I slowly caught up on the goings-on. Love the New Year resolutions (I can get behind the organizing and decluttering big time). We are thinking of buying a new house in the 2 months, but few properties come up in the locations we are looking, so it may take the full year. The idea of cleaning our whole house seems extremely daunting though. We would probably keep our current house as an investment, but we can't really just pack a few suitcases and move to the new place (I wish!).
The pretty new chanel necklace photo just posted reminded me that I was going to post my vintage Chanel necklace purchased over the holidays from England, it has matching earrings, but since they are vintage, they are a bit large for me of course.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I have been gone for awhile. This forum is so great that I had been "overparticipating" which resulted in severe wrist tendinitis that did not allow me to text or type without severe pain for a couple of weeks. I am trying to keep my typing to a minimum to preserve my minimal current function for work. Thank goodness for dragon dictation software! It would be shameful to be out on sick leave from work because of too much purseforum.
> Our power was out for the past 3 hours, so I slowly caught up on the goings-on. Love the New Year resolutions (I can get behind the organizing and decluttering big time). We are thinking of buying a new house in the 2 months, but few properties come up in the locations we are looking, so it may take the full year. The idea of cleaning our whole house seems extremely daunting though. We would probably keep our current house as an investment, but we can't really just pack a few suitcases and move to the new place (I wish!).
> The pretty new chanel necklace photo just posted reminded me that I was going to post my vintage Chanel necklace purchased over the holidays from England, it has matching earrings, but since they are vintage, they are a bit large for me of course.
> View attachment 3569018


*@nicole0612 *So glad you're back!  Check on post 17627 on Jan 1, 2017 where I posted the Victorian jackets I made based on the pattern shown.   I am so glad you surfaced!  Sorry to hear about your wrist pain, wrist pain in the worst!


----------



## tabbi001

nicole0612 said:


> I have been gone for awhile. This forum is so great that I had been "overparticipating" which resulted in severe wrist tendinitis that did not allow me to text or type without severe pain for a couple of weeks. I am trying to keep my typing to a minimum to preserve my minimal current function for work. Thank goodness for dragon dictation software! It would be shameful to be out on sick leave from work because of too much purseforum.
> Our power was out for the past 3 hours, so I slowly caught up on the goings-on. Love the New Year resolutions (I can get behind the organizing and decluttering big time). We are thinking of buying a new house in the 2 months, but few properties come up in the locations we are looking, so it may take the full year. The idea of cleaning our whole house seems extremely daunting though. We would probably keep our current house as an investment, but we can't really just pack a few suitcases and move to the new place (I wish!).
> The pretty new chanel necklace photo just posted reminded me that I was going to post my vintage Chanel necklace purchased over the holidays from England, it has matching earrings, but since they are vintage, they are a bit large for me of course.
> View attachment 3569018



Get well soon! This forum is too much fun and addicting that I don't think any of us can stay away for too long


----------



## lasttotheparty

tabbi001 said:


> Yes we have to dress appropriately for our H bags! Sometimes I feel like my B would disown me if I dressed in rags



Glad I'm not the only one who feels pressure from my bags. Lol!


----------



## lasttotheparty

momasaurus said:


> I agree!! Sometimes I think my entire life needs an upgrade to live up to my bags' expectations.



[emoji23]


----------



## Maedi

momasaurus said:


> It's always fun to be with DDsaurus, but she is seriously hardcore and I am a wuss. The people you meet hiking are amazing and fun, and I might head back to Virginia in the spring for some better weather. We slept in a very windy shelter, hiked in mud, rain, snow, and cold. Staying in physical shape is not as hard as keeping one's wits. I find that I get a bit light-headed after a few hours, so when you hear stories of experienced hikers getting lost or making poor choices, I totally understand. Anyway, we came back to EVEN MORE SNOW!



This is also a testament to what a fine mother you are and what a wonderful relationship you two have. Love reading about your hike.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I have been gone for awhile. This forum is so great that I had been "overparticipating" which resulted in severe wrist tendinitis that did not allow me to text or type without severe pain for a couple of weeks. I am trying to keep my typing to a minimum to preserve my minimal current function for work. Thank goodness for dragon dictation software! It would be shameful to be out on sick leave from work because of too much purseforum.
> Our power was out for the past 3 hours, so I slowly caught up on the goings-on. Love the New Year resolutions (I can get behind the organizing and decluttering big time). We are thinking of buying a new house in the 2 months, but few properties come up in the locations we are looking, so it may take the full year. The idea of cleaning our whole house seems extremely daunting though. We would probably keep our current house as an investment, but we can't really just pack a few suitcases and move to the new place (I wish!).
> The pretty new chanel necklace photo just posted reminded me that I was going to post my vintage Chanel necklace purchased over the holidays from England, it has matching earrings, but since they are vintage, they are a bit large for me of course.
> View attachment 3569018


Just tell work you have a bad case of tpf and you have the wrist pain to prove it; in fact that's a key symptom.  They may think it's a new emerging disease.


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> "Inspirational items that I save but never refer to when I need inspiration" - I really am chuckling at this. Going digital is also a plan for me, but when i can't see something it ceases to exist, which is why my home office is a mess. Also between desktop, laptop, iPad, iPhone, iCloud, dropbox, iTunes, and some other magic and invisible storage systems I've forgotten about,  I don't know where anything is. *Please share your success stories with your cleanout projects!!*


Watching an episode of Hoarders.   I always throw something out afterwards.


----------



## tabbi001

Hi cafe! I know for most of you winter is norm. But this is my first time to actually experience snow so I'm mightily excited  my evie is enjoying snow with me!


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 3562614
> View attachment 3562620





eagle1002us said:


> *@nicole0612 *The previous post 17627 is for you, showing the pattern I used for my "Victorian" jackets.  If this pattern is no longer in the catalog (and it may still be), it would be readily available on ebay by a reseller.
> I have some silver Victorian lockets and I wanted a top that would compliment the antique look but not be too costumey.  The black jacket was the first one I made.  It started with a remnant of Alencon lace I saw in the fabric store that I was able to turn into the full sleeves.  (I often buy remnants of interesting fabrics just to figure out what to do with them).  I searched for blacks that would match the lace and constructed the jacket.  Then I added a vintage silver cloak hook of two lions' heads.   This one I have worn to work in the springtime.
> The mauve jacket started with the iridescent mauve silk duppoini (Thai silk).  Happened to have some mauve trim lying around and was able to find mauve lace.  Jacket is lined with navy silk.  This one I haven't worn.  It strikes me now as it would be nice with a necklace of antique style mauve Austrian crystal beads.  And maybe a navy top with skirt.   Of course, I could go off in the deep end with lace-up heeled boots (which I have) and a summery dark straw floral hat (also have).  There is a Victorian society around in this area that I might check out sometime in the future, when I have time.



Eagle, these are incredible and so special. I am so attracted to Victorian style because it is both feminine and structural at the same time and I gravitate to both of these esthetics. 
I wish that I had some sewing skill at all, but I do not. What I do have is an incredible tailor who might be able to make something similar if I bring in a pattern.
One of my favorite contemporary designers is Isabel Marant, because there is a Victorian aspect to some of the designs. Of course there are also owl sweaters and huge chunky knits that aren't quite my usual style also 
Here are two dresses I have (photos borrowed from the internet since I am currently connected by my chest to a machine plugged into an electrical socket. i.e. I can't get up. Ugh.




I really like your lion's heads! It reminds me of my winter coat buttons! Disregard the huge mess on the chair.


Oh, Victorian lace up boots. I have those too! Of course I do.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Just tell work you have a bad case of tpf and you have the wrist pain to prove it; in fact that's a key symptom.  They may think it's a new emerging disease.



Hmmmm... well it is 1am here, so I wouldn't mind sleeping in tomorrow and nursing my case of severe acute tpf. Of course, a day off from work would probably make it worse, not better [emoji6]


----------



## nicole0612

tabbi001 said:


> Hi cafe! I know for most of you winter is norm. But this is my first time to actually experience snow so I'm mightily excited  my evie is enjoying snow with me!



This looks like fun! Are you sledding? 
Cute Evie


----------



## momasaurus

Maedi said:


> This is also a testament to what a fine mother you are and what a wonderful relationship you two have. Love reading about your hike.


*Maedi*, what  a sweet thing to say. Thank you! Of course, there are plenty of things we argue about....


----------



## tabbi001

nicole0612 said:


> This looks like fun! Are you sledding?
> Cute Evie


Yes! It was so fun!!!


----------



## Genie27

I've put a few of my bags into the SB app - I added my J as both a cross body and a shoulder strap option to track which style I use more. Sadly the heavy cross body makes my neck and back hurt. I much prefer shoulder carry if I can get the length right. Not too short that I can't access and not too long that it swings about when I walk. Additionally it looks better at my hip and chest height than at my waist.

There are a couple of consignment stores that have B35/30s - I'd like to try them on for size to see if they are really viable options for my wish list. Right now the BV parachute is getting the most use, so I'm really happy with that purchase. Maybe if I removed the insert/organizer, I'd be able to fit more into the J28 and use it more...



tabbi001 said:


> Hi cafe! I know for most of you winter is norm. But this is my first time to actually experience snow so I'm mightily excited  my evie is enjoying snow with me!


Is that Bleu Paon? It looks like such a fun bag. Glad you enjoyed sledding!


----------



## tabbi001

Genie27 said:


> I've put a few of my bags into the SB app - I added my J as both a cross body and a shoulder strap option to track which style I use more. Sadly the heavy cross body makes my neck and back hurt. I much prefer shoulder carry if I can get the length right. Not too short that I can't access and not too long that it swings about when I walk. Additionally it looks better at my hip and chest height than at my waist.
> 
> There are a couple of consignment stores that have B35/30s - I'd like to try them on for size to see if they are really viable options for my wish list. Right now the BV parachute is getting the most use, so I'm really happy with that purchase. Maybe if I removed the insert/organizer, I'd be able to fit more into the J28 and use it more...
> 
> 
> Is that Bleu Paon? It looks like such a fun bag. Glad you enjoyed sledding!


It's blue saint cyr. Thank you! Winter has been so much fun! I'm all bundled up because it's -2 degC and I'm freeeezzzing

I've travelled with both kelly and evelyne and so far I prefer the evie more. The kelly is much more secure but at its price point, I find myself constantly worrying about it. With the evie, anything goes! How do you find the jypsiere??


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Hmmmm... well it is 1am here, so I wouldn't mind sleeping in tomorrow and *nursing my case of severe acute tpf. Of course, a day off from work would probably make it worse, not better* [emoji6]


That's why doctors are not sure how to treat acute tpf:  it might get worse when it's supposed to get better   Truly it's a puzzling condition.

Thank you very much for your comments on my Victorian jackets.  Your Isabelle Marant dresses are exquisite, Victorian but contemporary.  They look like they'd really be fun to wear! 
I will have to look up her stuff.  I like owls so want to see the owl sweaters.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I've put a few of my bags into the SB app - I added my J as both a cross body and a shoulder strap option to track which style I use more. Sadly the heavy cross body makes my neck and back hurt. I much prefer shoulder carry if I can get the length right. Not too short that I can't access and not too long that it swings about when I walk. Additionally it looks better at my hip and chest height than at my waist.
> 
> There are a couple of consignment stores that have B35/30s - I'd like to try them on for size to see if they are really viable options for my wish list. Right now the BV parachute is getting the most use, so I'm really happy with that purchase. Maybe if I removed the insert/organizer, I'd be able to fit more into the J28 and use it more...
> 
> 
> Is that Bleu Paon? It looks like such a fun bag. Glad you enjoyed sledding!



Glad it is working out for you Genie. I'm using cloth and I really like it. I can take notes on exactly which pieces I wore so I know exactly which skirt or blouse worked with which outfit.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Glad it is working out for you Genie. I'm using cloth and I really like it. I can take notes on exactly which pieces I wore so I know exactly which skirt or blouse worked with which outfit.


I will try cloth as well, as I find the flat clothes laid out in the app don't give a real idea of how the pieces look on me.. SB is better for tracking usage/cost/items etc. (total cost of wardrobe???!!!)   but putting together 'looks' on the app or finding them again is a bit tedious. I find myself not wearing what I picked out the night before, OR choosing an outfit the old way and then compiling it as a 'look' for future use. Maybe when I have more looks, but I suspect I'm more mix'n'match than 'look' based. 

Cloth seems similar to why I liked my OOTD pics - I took them at my door, in the process of putting on outerwear and shoes/bag, so it was nice to see what worked with what IRL. 

I may end up doing some sort of combo. 

*I just checked out Cloth - Ack - it seems to share on FB and search for my friends etc. I have to make sure I have all my settings set to private.


----------



## EmileH

Yes! You have the make sure you keep each picture private. It would be nice if they allowed an invitation only user group so we could share just among ourselves and give each other advice. But I certainly don't want to go public.

I agree, the clothes lying flat don't help me. I'm taking a photo before I leave the house just like you. And I went back on my phone and found some of the outfits that I liked in the past and added them. Now maybe I can free up some space on my phone.


----------



## Genie27

I had to delete Angry Birds off my phone to make space. Thankfully both SB and Cloth seem to take low res pics, so my 3 GB of photos can stay. But yeah, I was down to Zero storage space. I really should delete some photos after my next sync. Whatever did we do before 2006?


----------



## EmileH

Probably used our time much more wisely [emoji23]


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> That's why doctors are not sure how to treat acute tpf:  it might get worse when it's supposed to get better   Truly it's a puzzling condition.
> 
> Thank you very much for your comments on my Victorian jackets.  Your Isabelle Marant dresses are exquisite, Victorian but contemporary.  They look like they'd really be fun to wear!
> I will have to look up her stuff.  I like owls so want to see the owl sweaters.



Haha I hate owls after being attacked by not one, or even 2, but 3 owls within a year! I had to google it, and apparently it is a known issue. Each time has been the same, I am out running in a park, happily lost in my own world. Suddenly some prankster comes along and jerks me backwards so that I almost fall by grabbing onto my bun (hair, not behind!)...
Then I turn around with confusion and there is no one to be seen. Wait...a flash of feathers in the corner of my eye! The prankster is an owl! 
I think they might see my loop of hair bobbing along and think it is a squirrel or some other meal? 
Every time they sink in their claws in and try to fly away with me by my hair!
They are huge when they have their wings out and they can be extremely relentless if you are in their territory, especially if they have babies nearby. 
The first time this happened, the owl was horrible and kept coming at me with its claws right at my face, I would fend it off with my forearms protecting my eyes and face, and it would dig it's claws into my arms and left huge claw trail marks down my arms when I would try to shove it away while also beating me in the head over and over with its wings. It took quite a long time to escape, because it kept attacking me no matter which direction I tried to run away, and the second I would throw it off my head it would hit the ground and launch right back immediately to bomb my head again.  I finally had to grab part of a fallen tree off the ground and run away with the partial tree over my head for protection! I was terrified that it was rabid, but when I called the park service they said that owls cannot be rabid and this is normal behavior for that time of year. 
So no owl sweaters for me thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> I will try cloth as well, as I find the flat clothes laid out in the app don't give a real idea of how the pieces look on me.. SB is better for tracking usage/cost/items etc. (total cost of wardrobe???!!!)   but putting together 'looks' on the app or finding them again is a bit tedious. I find myself not wearing what I picked out the night before, OR choosing an outfit the old way and then compiling it as a 'look' for future use. Maybe when I have more looks, but I suspect I'm more mix'n'match than 'look' based.
> 
> Cloth seems similar to why I liked my OOTD pics - I took them at my door, in the process of putting on outerwear and shoes/bag, so it was nice to see what worked with what IRL.
> 
> I may end up doing some sort of combo.
> 
> *I just checked out Cloth - Ack - it seems to share on FB and search for my friends etc. I have to make sure I have all my settings set to private.



This is such a great idea but such a daunting task. I don't think I am up for it yet. It has been interesting to read about how this is working for you.


----------



## scarf1

Wow, 


nicole0612 said:


> Haha I hate owls after being attacked by not one, or even 2, but 3 owls within a year! I had to google it, and apparently it is a known issue. Each time has been the same, I am out running in a park, happily lost in my own world. Suddenly some prankster comes along and jerks me backwards so that I almost fall by grabbing onto my bun (hair, not behind!)...
> Then I turn around with confusion and there is no one to be seen. Wait...a flash of feathers in the corner of my eye! The prankster is an owl!
> I think they might see my loop of hair bobbing along and think it is a squirrel or some other meal?
> Every time they sink in their claws in and try to fly away with me by my hair!
> They are huge when they have their wings out and they can be extremely relentless if you are in their territory, especially if they have babies nearby.
> The first time this happened, the owl was horrible and kept coming at me with its claws right at my face, I would fend it off with my forearms protecting my eyes and face, and it would dig it's claws into my arms and left huge claw trail marks down my arms when I would try to shove it away while also beating me in the head over and over with its wings. It took quite a long time to escape, because it kept attacking me no matter which direction I tried to run away, and the second I would throw it off my head it would hit the ground and launch right back immediately to bomb my head again.  I finally had to grab part of a fallen tree off the ground and run away with the partial tree over my head for protection! I was terrified that it was rabid, but when I called the park service they said that owls cannot be rabid and this is normal behavior for that time of year.
> So no owl sweaters for me thanks!


scary experience! Glad you were OK!


----------



## nicole0612

scarf1 said:


> Wow,
> 
> scary experience! Glad you were OK!



Thank you! It was terrifying. I guess it's called wildlife for a reason!


----------



## dharma

nicole0612 said:


> Haha I hate owls after being attacked by not one, or even 2, but 3 owls within a year! I had to google it, and apparently it is a known issue. Each time has been the same, I am out running in a park, happily lost in my own world. Suddenly some prankster comes along and jerks me backwards so that I almost fall by grabbing onto my bun (hair, not behind!)...
> Then I turn around with confusion and there is no one to be seen. Wait...a flash of feathers in the corner of my eye! The prankster is an owl!
> I think they might see my loop of hair bobbing along and think it is a squirrel or some other meal?
> Every time they sink in their claws in and try to fly away with me by my hair!
> They are huge when they have their wings out and they can be extremely relentless if you are in their territory, especially if they have babies nearby.
> The first time this happened, the owl was horrible and kept coming at me with its claws right at my face, I would fend it off with my forearms protecting my eyes and face, and it would dig it's claws into my arms and left huge claw trail marks down my arms when I would try to shove it away while also beating me in the head over and over with its wings. It took quite a long time to escape, because it kept attacking me no matter which direction I tried to run away, and the second I would throw it off my head it would hit the ground and launch right back immediately to bomb my head again.  I finally had to grab part of a fallen tree off the ground and run away with the partial tree over my head for protection! I was terrified that it was rabid, but when I called the park service they said that owls cannot be rabid and this is normal behavior for that time of year.
> So no owl sweaters for me thanks!



Good Gracious!!!! This sounds like Hitchcock's "The Birds!!!" Never knew that about owls, the ones on Harry Potter are so sweet


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> Haha I hate owls after being attacked by not one, or even 2, but 3 owls within a year! I had to google it, and apparently it is a known issue. Each time has been the same, I am out running in a park, happily lost in my own world. Suddenly some prankster comes along and jerks me backwards so that I almost fall by grabbing onto my bun (hair, not behind!)...
> Then I turn around with confusion and there is no one to be seen. Wait...a flash of feathers in the corner of my eye! The prankster is an owl!
> I think they might see my loop of hair bobbing along and think it is a squirrel or some other meal?
> Every time they sink in their claws in and try to fly away with me by my hair!
> They are huge when they have their wings out and they can be extremely relentless if you are in their territory, especially if they have babies nearby.
> The first time this happened, the owl was horrible and kept coming at me with its claws right at my face, I would fend it off with my forearms protecting my eyes and face, and it would dig it's claws into my arms and left huge claw trail marks down my arms when I would try to shove it away while also beating me in the head over and over with its wings. It took quite a long time to escape, because it kept attacking me no matter which direction I tried to run away, and the second I would throw it off my head it would hit the ground and launch right back immediately to bomb my head again.  I finally had to grab part of a fallen tree off the ground and run away with the partial tree over my head for protection! I was terrified that it was rabid, but when I called the park service they said that owls cannot be rabid and this is normal behavior for that time of year.
> So no owl sweaters for me thanks!



Oh my!!! That's scary!! Glad you were fine. 

DH and I had a horrifying experience in the middle of a mountain. We were out hiking and it was dusk.  The sun just started setting... out of nowhere a large sound suddenly appeared...We had no idea.  It was hilly and lots of pine trees around. The visibility was limited. Within minutes the sound was moving closer to us! What!!! When I turned to my right, a pack of pigs with big teeth were running uphill right into our direction. My gosh they were wild boars, the nasty ones. They kept running and apparently tried to attack us. It was not two or three, it was like thirty of them. I was frozen. No idea what to do. DH picked up a huge branch off the ground and started making sounds. The head of the pack paused. He stood there for a moment tyen decided to run back downhill. That was two feet away from those big teeth boars. [emoji33][emoji15]

Glad we were fine but lessons learned. In the future we should avoid hiking at dusk time and always bring a stick or flash... better if stay other people.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Haha I hate owls after being attacked by not one, or even 2, but 3 owls within a year! I had to google it, and apparently it is a known issue. Each time has been the same, I am out running in a park, happily lost in my own world. Suddenly some prankster comes along and jerks me backwards so that I almost fall by grabbing onto my bun (hair, not behind!)...
> Then I turn around with confusion and there is no one to be seen. Wait...a flash of feathers in the corner of my eye! The prankster is an owl!
> I think they might see my loop of hair bobbing along and think it is a squirrel or some other meal?
> Every time they sink in their claws in and try to fly away with me by my hair!
> They are huge when they have their wings out and they can be extremely relentless if you are in their territory, especially if they have babies nearby.
> The first time this happened, the owl was horrible and kept coming at me with its claws right at my face, I would fend it off with my forearms protecting my eyes and face, and it would dig it's claws into my arms and left huge claw trail marks down my arms when I would try to shove it away while also beating me in the head over and over with its wings. It took quite a long time to escape, because it kept attacking me no matter which direction I tried to run away, and the second I would throw it off my head it would hit the ground and launch right back immediately to bomb my head again.  I finally had to grab part of a fallen tree off the ground and run away with the partial tree over my head for protection! I was terrified that it was rabid, but when I called the park service they said that owls cannot be rabid and this is normal behavior for that time of year.
> So no owl sweaters for me thanks!


How tall are you?   Are you like, a foot, so they think you are a squirrel?   (BTW, folks that are severely height-challenged will find a friendly home here in tpf.  No owls allowed!).
Boy, it's a good thing I am a home-body.  And, I never run anymore after I became a senior citizen.   I had no idea of the creatures that are out there.  What a dramatic attack.  Did you scream?   Because I wonder if screaming would drive the owl away or if the owl thinks screaming is all in a day's business.
You are going to have to wear your bear suit when you are out running.  Better yet, tie the H Grrr scarf so that the fangs show.   
This is a great story.   I would be completely traumatized and never go outside again.   I took a couple of night school classes when I first got out of school:  owls and then a class on raptors.  For owls, we took a field trip to the Canal in the DC area in the aftermath of a giant January blizzard.  There was a white owl living in the neighborhood.  It was magical looking at him perched in a tree with white snow all around him.  
I am sorry to hear about your attack.   What a great story, tho.  Three times, wow!


----------



## cremel

Yah!!! Trip to France all set!! Reserved tickets and an apartment in Paris. We will be in Paris for ten days and the other ten days will be spent with extended family and my younger son's baptism in south France. Cannot wait for end of April. I am counting the days down. [emoji4]


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> Oh my!!! That's scary!! Glad you were fine.
> 
> DH and I had a horrifying experience in the middle of a mountain. We were out hiking and it was dusk.  The sun just started setting... out of nowhere a large sound suddenly appeared...We had no idea.  It was hilly and lots of pine trees around. The visibility was limited. Within minutes the sound was moving closer to us! What!!! When I turned to my right, a pack of pigs with big teeth were running uphill right into our direction. My gosh they were wild boars, the nasty ones. They kept running and apparently tried to attack us. It was not two or three, it was like thirty of them. I was frozen. No idea what to do. DH picked up a huge branch off the ground and started making sounds. The head of the pack paused. He stood there for a moment tyen decided to run back downhill. That was two feet away from those big teeth boars. [emoji33][emoji15]
> 
> Glad we were fine but lessons learned. In the future we should avoid hiking at dusk time and always bring a stick or flash... better if stay other people.



This is terrifying! Did it happen in California? I think avoiding being out near dusk is the key. You are right!
I have also come across bears numerous times, but the owls were in city parks where I thought it was "safe".
On the other end of the spectrum, I saw a very cute but huge hedgehog waddle out of he woods a few months ago. I have never seen one before.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> How tall are you?   Are you like, a foot, so they think you are a squirrel?   (BTW, folks that are severely height-challenged will find a friendly home here in tpf.  No owls allowed!).
> Boy, it's a good thing I am a home-body.  And, I never run anymore after I became a senior citizen.   I had no idea of the creatures that are out there.  What a dramatic attack.  Did you scream?   Because I wonder if screaming would drive the owl away or if the owl thinks screaming is all in a day's business.
> You are going to have to wear your bear suit when you are out running.  Better yet, tie the H Grrr scarf so that the fangs show.
> This is a great story.   I would be completely traumatized and never go outside again.   I took a couple of night school classes when I first got out of school:  owls and then a class on raptors.  For owls, we took a field trip to the Canal in the DC area in the aftermath of a giant January blizzard.  There was a white owl living in the neighborhood.  It was magical looking at him perched in a tree with white snow all around him.
> I am sorry to hear about your attack.   What a great story, tho.  Three times, wow!



This is the funniest thing.
Yes, you got me. I am 1 foot tall! That is why I find such good items on sale. My size (fetus) is always left at the end of the season 
Now I realize my mistake is not wearing the Grrr scarf every time I run. I do run with a scarf around my head, but one a little less dear (like $10). The Grrr scarf would look great with owl talon shreds through it.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Oh my!!! That's scary!! Glad you were fine.
> 
> DH and I had a horrifying experience in the middle of a mountain. We were out hiking and it was dusk.  The sun just started setting... out of nowhere a large sound suddenly appeared...We had no idea.  It was hilly and lots of pine trees around. The visibility was limited. Within minutes the sound was moving closer to us! What!!! When I turned to my right, a pack of pigs with big teeth were running uphill right into our direction. My gosh they were wild boars, the nasty ones. They kept running and apparently tried to attack us. It was not two or three, it was like thirty of them. I was frozen. No idea what to do. DH picked up a huge branch off the ground and started making sounds. The head of the pack paused. He stood there for a moment tyen decided to run back downhill. That was two feet away from those big teeth boars. [emoji33][emoji15]
> 
> Glad we were fine but lessons learned. In the future we should avoid hiking at dusk time and always bring a stick or flash... better if stay other people.


I understand that there are a lot of wild boars running around in Texas and elsewhere in the South.  What a horrifying experience.   We once had a fox stand in front of our building but that was it for animal attacks.  On Animal Planet,  I saw a video of a fox attack some guy as he was exiting his house.   He had to beat the fox off with the loaf of bread he was holding. 
Moral:  always carry a big stick or a stale (hard) baguette!


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> Yah!!! Trip to France all set!! Reserved tickets and an apartment in Paris. We will be in Paris for ten days and the other ten days will be spent with extended family and my younger son's baptism in south France. Cannot wait for end of April. I am counting the days down. [emoji4]



Exciting! Will your son join the tpf ranks of French Catholics?


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> This is terrifying! Did it happen in California? I think avoiding being out near dusk is the key. You are right!
> I have also come across bears numerous times, but the owls were in city parks where I thought it was "safe".
> On the other end of the spectrum, I saw a very cute but huge hedgehog waddle out of he woods a few months ago. I have never seen one before.



Yes California. 

DH and I ran into lots of bears in King's Canyon and Sequoia Canyon before.  At one point a mother bear was leading four cubs crossing the trail. Oh my it was beautiful!!! It was beyond cute!! They were super friendly as we tried not to disturb them by staying far. The cubs looked at us and ran back and forth towards us until they were called back by their mother. We stayed quiet. They were too lovely!!! One cub was trying to climb up the tree and fell numerous times but he kept going. Each time he fell he ran into his mother then back to the tree again. LOL! That's the only thing I remember about these two parks now!! The big red wood trees didn't matter any more. [emoji23]


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> Exciting! Will your son join the tpf ranks of French Catholics?



LOL!!


----------



## EmileH

So scary. Now I have to add owls to the list of things to fear in the woods. I already have listed bats, coyotes, bears, Fischer cats whatever they are, and turkeys (yes they are mean.) I am a city girl at heart. [emoji51]


----------



## Genie27

When I visit a friend's cottage up north, she takes us city-kids to the garbage disposal dump so we can see the bears. A couple of families of brown bears just playing around the ripped mattresses and broken furniture, scavenging for food. They look cute and adorable and tame, but it's really a terrible situation. 

They have no need to hunt for food because there is ample. Our provincial parks are also full of them and unfortunately, people *will* feed them - which makes them eager to break into cars and cottages looking for food. 

I had some unfortunate crossings of fresh bear and elk scat when I went solo hiking in the Rockies just after elk-birthing season. (Young and foolish, but seriously zen day).


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> Haha I hate owls after being attacked by not one, or even 2, but 3 owls within a year! I had to google it, and apparently it is a known issue. Each time has been the same, I am out running in a park, happily lost in my own world. Suddenly some prankster comes along and jerks me backwards so that I almost fall by grabbing onto my bun (hair, not behind!)...
> Then I turn around with confusion and there is no one to be seen. Wait...a flash of feathers in the corner of my eye! The prankster is an owl!
> I think they might see my loop of hair bobbing along and think it is a squirrel or some other meal?
> Every time they sink in their claws in and try to fly away with me by my hair!
> They are huge when they have their wings out and they can be extremely relentless if you are in their territory, especially if they have babies nearby.
> The first time this happened, the owl was horrible and kept coming at me with its claws right at my face, I would fend it off with my forearms protecting my eyes and face, and it would dig it's claws into my arms and left huge claw trail marks down my arms when I would try to shove it away while also beating me in the head over and over with its wings. It took quite a long time to escape, because it kept attacking me no matter which direction I tried to run away, and the second I would throw it off my head it would hit the ground and launch right back immediately to bomb my head again.  I finally had to grab part of a fallen tree off the ground and run away with the partial tree over my head for protection! I was terrified that it was rabid, but when I called the park service they said that owls cannot be rabid and this is normal behavior for that time of year.
> So no owl sweaters for me thanks!



This sounds like a truly horrific experience!  I had to google this as I had never heard of an owl attacking a human.  Well folks, it does happen more than you would think!  Here is an article giving some reasons as to why they might do it.  There were recorded owl attacks in Oregon and in a town in Holland.
https://www.phactual.com/why-are-owls-attacking-people-in-salem-oregon/


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> This sounds like a truly horrific experience!  I had to google this as I had never heard of an owl attacking a human.  Well folks, it does happen more than you would think!  Here is an article giving some reasons as to why they might do it.  There were recorded owl attacks in Oregon and in a town in Holland.
> https://www.phactual.com/why-are-owls-attacking-people-in-salem-oregon/



Thank you for this very informative post.  Amazing.


----------



## Genie27

Nicole, that sounds frightening. 

I won't post the link to that snowy owl that got caught on a  traffic cam.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> This sounds like a truly horrific experience!  I had to google this as I had never heard of an owl attacking a human.  Well folks, it does happen more than you would think!  Here is an article giving some reasons as to why they might do it.  There were recorded owl attacks in Oregon and in a town in Holland.
> https://www.phactual.com/why-are-owls-attacking-people-in-salem-oregon/



This is exactly what happened to me! Thanks for posting the article.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Nicole, that sounds frightening.
> 
> I won't post the link to that snowy owl that got caught on a  traffic cam.



It really was frightening! 
In other terrifying news: I thought of you today because I wore one of my DVF wrap dresses for the first time in ~2 years. I got a ton of compliments on the color and pattern, but my chest was definitely overexposed. It reminded me of your wrap dress thread where we tried to figure out exactly whose figure is suitable for those dresses. 
I had a small chest before pregnancy --> No
Now I have an ample chest --> still No


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> It really was frightening!
> In other terrifying news: I thought of you today because I wore one of my DVF wrap dresses for the first time in ~2 years. I got a ton of compliments on the color and pattern, but my chest was definitely overexposed. It reminded me of your wrap dress thread where we tried to figure out exactly whose figure is suitable for those dresses.
> I had a small chest before pregnancy --> No
> Now I have an ample chest --> still No



You definitely need a camisole under the wrap dresses. I still felt overexposed.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You definitely need a camisole under the wrap dresses. I still felt overexposed.



I agree with you! I also feel like the point of the wrap dress is easy simplicity. Needing to add a camisole defeats the point IMO.


----------



## Genie27

Agreed re the camisole adding complications. My friend gave me those little modesty panels you can clip to your bra. Except my bra straps are industrial strength and those little clips were useless. Plus cheap  fugly polyester fabric. 

I'm going to add a hook and roll up the sleeves. Someday.


----------



## BridesdeGala

Since these stories are so...vivid and graphic (I can hear the screeching), I switched to the "Which scarf are you wearing today" thread,,,hoping for pretty photos. OMG, sure enough,  post 286 is a photo of scarf of a bird of prey. Sheesh, when did H do this?

ETA: it is the Chasse a Vol scarf....issued in the 80s...it has falcons on it. The claws on that one look sharp.



nicole0612 said:


> This is exactly what happened to me! Thanks for posting the article.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> It really was frightening!
> In other terrifying news: I thought of you today because I wore one of my DVF wrap dresses for the first time in ~2 years. I got a ton of compliments on the color and pattern, but my chest was definitely overexposed. It reminded me of your wrap dress thread where we tried to figure out exactly whose figure is suitable for those dresses.
> I had a small chest before pregnancy --> No
> Now I have an ample chest --> still No



I have the same issue with my wrap dress....I keep trying to pull it tighter like doing that will cover more of my chest....ah, nope! The dress looks great but that revealing look is just not me.

Ah, wildlife, wildlife....we have had a bit here over the years. We used to have neighbors with peacocks that would wander over. We do get deer and fox. I really miss the wild turkeys, one spring they kept wandering up to our door, literally it seemed like they were trying to get in the house. 

But the worst (besides Raccoons and Ticks) has been snakes. We do get snakes of various sizes. Once while checking the pool heater I stepped on one....IN MY BARE FEET. Yuck!!!! I didn't see it, I just felt it slide out from under my foot. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji51] the funniest was when DS1 was about 4 or 5. I was taking a shower when DH hobbled in with little DS1 trailing behind, and he shouted to me, "mommy! A snake bit daddy's toe! You're going to have to suck the venom out of his foot!" To which I dryly replied, "sweetie, I love your father with all my heart, but I am not sucking ANYTHING out of his foot." Which of course was immediately followed by a bout of Internet research to confirm that there are no poisonous snakes on Long Island. 

By now all the men in my house know that if I start with "I love you with all of my heart" there is going to be a huge BUT immediately following it.


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> I have the same issue with my wrap dress....I keep trying to pull it tighter like doing that will cover more of my chest....ah, nope! The dress looks great but that revealing look is just not me.
> 
> Ah, wildlife, wildlife....we have had a bit here over the years. We used to have neighbors with peacocks that would wander over. We do get deer and fox. I really miss the wild turkeys, one spring they kept wandering up to our door, literally it seemed like they were trying to get in the house.
> 
> But the worst (besides Raccoons and Ticks) has been snakes. We do get snakes of various sizes. Once while checking the pool heater I stepped on one....IN MY BARE FEET. Yuck!!!! I didn't see it, I just felt it slide out from under my foot. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji51] the funniest was when DS1 was about 4 or 5. I was taking a shower when DH hobbled in with little DS1 trailing behind, and he shouted to me, "mommy! A snake bit daddy's toe! You're going to have to suck the venom out of his foot!" To which I dryly replied, "sweetie, I love your father with all my heart, but I am not sucking ANYTHING out of his foot." Which of course was immediately followed by a bout of Internet research to confirm that there are no poisonous snakes on Long Island.
> 
> By now all the men in my house know that if I start with "I love you with all of my heart" there is going to be a huge BUT immediately following it.



Too funny. Yes, we all have limits. I hate snakes!


----------



## arabesques

nicole0612 said:


> It really was frightening!
> In other terrifying news: I thought of you today because I wore one of my DVF wrap dresses for the first time in ~2 years. I got a ton of compliments on the color and pattern, but my chest was definitely overexposed. It reminded me of your wrap dress thread where we tried to figure out exactly whose figure is suitable for those dresses.
> I had a small chest before pregnancy --> No
> Now I have an ample chest --> still No





Pocketbook Pup said:


> You definitely need a camisole under the wrap dresses. I still felt overexposed.





nicole0612 said:


> I agree with you! I also feel like the point of the wrap dress is easy simplicity. Needing to add a camisole defeats the point IMO.



I wear DvF wrap dresses and tops often.  Under the dresses, I wear full slips with some lovely lace/embroidery across the central portion (I'm so old school; who wears slips anymore?).  That way, when/if it shows, it has a touch of something pretty.  I can also recommend a pretty bandeau bra, like from Cosabella; the top edge shows, of course, but just a touch, and I like the effect.  Perhaps I'm the right size now (I've somehow dropped one or two cup sizes the past couple months), as I don't have to wear anything under a wrap dress now.  Even so, it feels so risqué!


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Agreed re the camisole adding complications. My friend gave me those little modesty panels you can clip to your bra. Except my bra straps are industrial strength and those little clips were useless. Plus cheap  fugly polyester fabric.
> 
> I'm going to add a hook and roll up the sleeves. Someday.



Adding a hook is a great idea.


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> I have the same issue with my wrap dress....I keep trying to pull it tighter like doing that will cover more of my chest....ah, nope! The dress looks great but that revealing look is just not me.
> 
> Ah, wildlife, wildlife....we have had a bit here over the years. We used to have neighbors with peacocks that would wander over. We do get deer and fox. I really miss the wild turkeys, one spring they kept wandering up to our door, literally it seemed like they were trying to get in the house.
> 
> But the worst (besides Raccoons and Ticks) has been snakes. We do get snakes of various sizes. Once while checking the pool heater I stepped on one....IN MY BARE FEET. Yuck!!!! I didn't see it, I just felt it slide out from under my foot. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji51] the funniest was when DS1 was about 4 or 5. I was taking a shower when DH hobbled in with little DS1 trailing behind, and he shouted to me, "mommy! A snake bit daddy's toe! You're going to have to suck the venom out of his foot!" To which I dryly replied, "sweetie, I love your father with all my heart, but I am not sucking ANYTHING out of his foot." Which of course was immediately followed by a bout of Internet research to confirm that there are no poisonous snakes on Long Island.
> 
> By now all the men in my house know that if I start with "I love you with all of my heart" there is going to be a huge BUT immediately following it.



I am truly terrified of snakes! I cannot even imagine. I have to change the channel if a snake comes on the TV. When it is raining and grey here the only thing that keeps me going is to remember that we don't have snakes only because the sun never comes out.
"I love you ...BUT." That is so funny. I would draw my line way before sucking out snake venom from a foot.


----------



## Genie27

arabesques said:


> I wear DvF wrap dresses and tops often.  Under the dresses, I wear full slips with some lovely lace/embroidery across the central portion (I'm so old school; who wears slips anymore?).  That way, when/if it shows, it has a touch of something pretty.  I can also recommend a pretty bandeau bra, like from Cosabella; the top edge shows, of course, but just a touch, and I like the effect.  Perhaps I'm the right size now (I've somehow dropped one or two cup sizes the past couple months), as I don't have to wear anything under a wrap dress now.  Even so, it feels so risqué!


Thanks for reminding me that I have a couple of bandeaus I can try with my wrap. I can't deal with a camisole and straps and the bunching at my waist.


----------



## nicole0612

arabesques said:


> I wear DvF wrap dresses and tops often.  Under the dresses, I wear full slips with some lovely lace/embroidery across the central portion (I'm so old school; who wears slips anymore?).  That way, when/if it shows, it has a touch of something pretty.  I can also recommend a pretty bandeau bra, like from Cosabella; the top edge shows, of course, but just a touch, and I like the effect.  Perhaps I'm the right size now (I've somehow dropped one or two cup sizes the past couple months), as I don't have to wear anything under a wrap dress now.  Even so, it feels so risqué!



Good idea. I forgot that I bought a bunch of those lace bandeau bras for V neck tops. Somehow I still feel that the V always ends up a bit deeper than I would like. I always size up 1-2 sizes in DVF, and when I first put the dresses on they look amazing, then a few minutes later the canyon begins to open!


----------



## eagle1002us

arabesques said:


> I wear DvF wrap dresses and tops often.  Under the dresses, I wear full slips with some lovely lace/embroidery across the central portion (I'm so old school; who wears slips anymore?).  That way, when/if it shows, it has a touch of something pretty.  I can also recommend a pretty bandeau bra, like from Cosabella; the top edge shows, of course, but just a touch, and I like the effect.  Perhaps I'm the right size now (I've somehow dropped one or two cup sizes the past couple months), as I don't have to wear anything under a wrap dress now.  Even so, it feels so risqué!


I like full slips, too.  I wanted to replace a couple but they don't seem to be listed in some sources I checked.  Will persist tho.   Also hard finding camisoles.


----------



## eagle1002us

arabesques said:


> I wear DvF wrap dresses and tops often.  Under the dresses, I wear full slips with some lovely lace/embroidery across the central portion (I'm so old school; who wears slips anymore?).  That way, when/if it shows, it has a touch of something pretty.  I can also recommend a pretty bandeau bra, like from Cosabella; the top edge shows, of course, but just a touch, and I like the effect.  Perhaps I'm the right size now (I've somehow dropped one or two cup sizes the past couple months), as I don't have to wear anything under a wrap dress now.  Even so, it feels so risqué!


I pin the center front together with a small safety pin.  Nobody else does that?   Of course some lace peeking out from a bandeau bra is charming look.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Good idea. I forgot that I bought a bunch of those lace bandeau bras for V neck tops. Somehow I still feel that the V always ends up a bit deeper than I would like. I always size up 1-2 sizes in DVF, and when I first put the dresses on they look amazing, then a few minutes later the canyon begins to open!


Wrap tops (or surplice tops) fall open all the time, not just DVF.


----------



## nicole0612

Eagle I found the pattern on Amazon!


----------



## EmileH

I have been trying pins snaps or hooks on low cut things since high school. None ever looks quite right. I really have fallen out of love with wrap dresses for the moment. Plus inevitably I tire of the print after a while.

It is almost impossible to find the old fashioned kind of slip that does not compress with spandex. I'm on a mission because I just lost one in the laundry.


----------



## Mindi B

The conversation about wrap dresses made me feel a bit better.  I am pear-shaped with a very small bust and high waist, and they look absolutely dreadful on me, plus I don't trust them to stay wrapped and am constantly expecting a humiliating wardrobe malfunction.  The low-cut neckline isn't really a problem for me (nothin' to see here, literally), but I'd just as soon not have the thing fly open over a subway grate and display my knickers.  No stranger deserves that.  I see other women looking smashing and confident in them, so I assumed my body was uniquely misshapen.  It's a relief to know others struggle with the style, too.
I have added hooks, but the things still don't look or feel right on me.  I think a true hourglass figure may be the best for wrap dresses.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I agree with everything that everyone has said about the wrap dresses! The thing is, I LOVE DVF dresses - she has made some of my most favorite dresses in my closest, including the one I wore to DS1s Bar Mitzvah - just NOT the wrap dresses. I have one of those, and I try to make it work a few times a year...I have slips and camis, but I don't like the way they feel underneath. I am V-shaped, and I size up to a 4 in her dresses, so I have no idea what body type she is designing them for. Her other dresses are FABULOUS, though.


----------



## Keren16

I tried wrap dresses years ago. Contrary to the effortless style I perceive, it's too much work for me to get it right.


----------



## EmileH

Nope Mindi, then don't work for hour glass figures either. The look good in the store when you try them on. But that's it. I'm an hourglass and I feel like I'm flashing people on the top half or bottom whenever I wear them.


----------



## Keren16

nicole0612 said:


> I am truly terrified of snakes! I cannot even imagine. I have to change the channel if a snake comes on the TV. When it is raining and grey here the only thing that keeps me going is to remember that we don't have snakes only because the sun never comes out.
> "I love you ...BUT." That is so funny. I would draw my line way before sucking out snake venom from a foot.



I became fearful or snakes as a child.  Don't know why.  Even if I saw a picture of them I went nutty.  I was afraid they were I my bed, etc.  Once I picked up my cat who was playing in the garden & picked up a snake also.  
I live in an urban environment in a high rise now but that still does not stop snake sightings.  Like large ones wrapped around people & others petting them.
I prefer to pet my dog[emoji240]


----------



## Genie27

Mindi, I think wrap dresses *may* work on ectomorphs - think DVF herself - long, rangy angular with long limbs. I'm a top-heavy apple - I have one wrap dress and it does not really work on me. And I've tried on several, because everyone says they are perfect for my body type. I keep trying to make it work, but if I'm honest, I wear it maybe once a year. I much prefer other dresses that go on easy, and are comfortable all day long.

Bah, humbug.

Today I dressed feet first - as in, what footwear is appropriate for extensive walking in 3-5" of snow + rain. Then worked my way up to pants, top and coat that match.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have been trying pins snaps or hooks on low cut things since high school. None ever looks quite right. I really have fallen out of love with wrap dresses for the moment. Plus inevitably I tire of the print after a while.
> 
> It is almost impossible to find the old fashioned kind of slip that does not compress with spandex. I'm on a mission because I just lost one in the laundry.


 
Not totally impossible, pbp. You need to look high and low, literally. Old fashioned, non shape wear slips can be found at high and low price points, it's the middle that's tough. In a quick search I found gorgeous full slips on La Perla's site and cute serviceable ones by Target's Gillian and Malley brand and maidenform.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Not totally impossible, pbp. You need to look high and low, literally. Old fashioned, non shape wear slips can be found at high and low price points, it's the middle that's tough. In a quick search I found gorgeous full slips on La Perla's site and cute serviceable ones by Target's Gillian and Malley brand and maidenform.



Thanks Dharma. I'll look harder. 

I will spare everyone the gory details but I'm having the most frustrating day. [emoji854]


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Mindi, I think wrap dresses *may* work on ectomorphs - think DVF herself - long, rangy angular with long limbs. I'm a top-heavy apple - I have one wrap dress and it does not really work on me. And I've tried on several, because everyone says they are perfect for my body type. I keep trying to make it work, but if I'm honest, I wear it maybe once a year. I much prefer other dresses that go on easy, and are comfortable all day long.
> 
> Bah, humbug.
> 
> Today I dressed feet first - as in, what footwear is appropriate for extensive walking in 3-5" of snow + rain. Then worked my way up to pants, top and coat that match.



Not for petite ectomorphs. That is my body type (+ big chest currently). Maybe for supermodel type, tall and thin but not small boned?
DVF wrap dresses need a very small waist proportionally I think, small chest but something to keep the V from being too low (goes halfway down the stomach for smaller chests). If I size up more, the shoulders parts are way too big with excess material.
Therefore, maybe broader shoulders are best? No wait, then the V would be even deeper. 
I give up!

I also like non-wrap DVF dresses, the sack dresses do nothing for my figure, but I like the lace ones.


----------



## nicole0612

dharma said:


> Not totally impossible, pbp. You need to look high and low, literally. Old fashioned, non shape wear slips can be found at high and low price points, it's the middle that's tough. In a quick search I found gorgeous full slips on La Perla's site and cute serviceable ones by Target's Gillian and Malley brand and maidenform.



+ 1 on La Perla. Also + 1 on maidenform  but that is from ~10 years ago, I can't speak to their current styles.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks Dharma. I'll look harder.
> 
> I will spare everyone the gory details but I'm having the most frustrating day. [emoji854]



Sorry pbp! Hopefully the day turns around for you.


----------



## Genie27

dharma said:


> Not totally impossible, pbp. You need to look high and low, literally. Old fashioned, non shape wear slips can be found at high and low price points, it's the middle that's tough. In a quick search I found gorgeous full slips on La Perla's site and cute serviceable ones by Target's Gillian and Malley brand and maidenform.


I thought of la perla as they are beautiful. Alas, I am not in their range, I think. Plus buying a $1600 slip for the sole purpose of of pairing with a $200 dress? 

Hang in there, PbP. A 97% Waxing Gibbous Moon is leading to a pretty frustrating day at my work too - it does tend to bring out the crazies around here.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I thought of la perla as they are beautiful. Alas, I am not in their range, I think. Plus buying a $1600 slip for the sole purpose of of pairing with a $200 dress?
> 
> Hang in there, PbP. A 97% Waxing Gibbous Moon is leading to a pretty frustrating day at my work too - it does tend to bring out the crazies around here.



Oh good! Glad to hear the explanation. I think I'll go to bed early and pull the covers over my head. When should it pass?


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks Dharma. I'll look harder.
> 
> I will spare everyone the gory details but I'm having the most frustrating day. [emoji854]



Tuesdays can be tough
Hope by now the frustration passed and you are looking forward to this evening.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh good! Glad to hear the explanation. I think I'll go to bed early and pull the covers over my head. When should it pass?


Friday the 13th?


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Friday the 13th?



Oh no! I can't possibly stay in bed with the covers over my head for three days. [emoji23]

Thanks Keren.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks Dharma. I'll look harder.
> 
> I will spare everyone the gory details but I'm having the most frustrating day. [emoji854]





Genie27 said:


> I thought of la perla as they are beautiful. Alas, I am not in their range, I think. Plus buying a $1600 slip for the sole purpose of of pairing with a $200 dress?
> 
> Hang in there, PbP. A 97% Waxing Gibbous Moon is leading to a pretty frustrating day at my work too - it does tend to bring out the crazies around here.



Oh no, pup! Hope it gets better! Tough medical day here too, not "good time cafe" worthy convo, lol. 
There were a few slips on sale at LP's site for around 400. Not cheap I know, but pretty.  I was chuckling thinking that there are actually many options available, but they are called "dresses" now. 
Spent the day watching episodes of The Crown. Ordered laziness from the doc. It's a really beautiful show, after watching the Globes the other night I felt very behind on films and TV. Hopefully I'll make some progress before the Oscars. I really want to see Manchester by the Sea and Lala Land.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You definitely need a camisole under the wrap dresses. I still felt overexposed.


I wore a dress with a surplice bodice today.  It had a little modesty panel (triangle insert).  Fabric was stretch velvet.  I think the stretch prevented the bodice from opening.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Eagle I found the pattern on Amazon!
> View attachment 3570225
> 
> View attachment 3570226


Super nicole!!!!!!!  My black jacket with the heavy lace (Alencon?) sleeves began with the lace 
remnant that was big enough to make full sleeves.   I had a lot of fun shopping for a black fabric that matched the lace, and then black lining.     And then, on to the mauve lace jacket, just as fun.  It is not a hard pattern to make.   Your tailor should breeze right thru it.    
This jacket is part of the Butterick line of History patterns.  I got a pattern for a Victorian cloak but am waiting for the right fabrics and notions to inspire me.   
I would love (and so would everyone else on tpf) to see a finished jacket from you.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Oh no, pup! Hope it gets better! Tough medical day here too, not "good time cafe" worthy convo, lol.
> There were a few slips on sale at LP's site for around 400. Not cheap I know, but pretty.  I was chuckling thinking that there are actually many options available, but they are called "dresses" now.
> Spent the day watching episodes of The Crown. Ordered laziness from the doc. It's a really beautiful show, after watching the Globes the other night I felt very behind on films and TV. Hopefully I'll make some progress before the Oscars. I really want to see Manchester by the Sea and Lala Land.



Feel better soon! I watched the Crown. It's excellent. I haven't seen any movies in the theater in the longest time.

Nothing serious with me. Could be worse. 1. I just realized that I have been driving my car with expired registration for a full year. So I get to drive DH's groovy band mobile for a few days and so end Thursday at the DMV. 

And  to my disappointment Amex membership rewards is no longer offering Newman Marcus gift cards! I have like a gazillion points that I was going to trade in for a gift card for a piece of jewelry that I want but I was waiting for the points fromparis trip to deposit before redeeming them. They said they were not sure if they were just out of cards or no longer going to offer them.[emoji15]


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Mindi, I think wrap dresses *may* work on ectomorphs - think DVF herself - long, rangy angular with long limbs. I'm a top-heavy apple - I have one wrap dress and it does not really work on me. And I've tried on several, because everyone says they are perfect for my body type. I keep trying to make it work, but if I'm honest, I wear it maybe once a year. I much prefer other dresses that go on easy, and are comfortable all day long.
> 
> Bah, humbug.
> 
> Today I dressed feet first - as in, what footwear is appropriate for extensive walking in 3-5" of snow + rain. Then worked my way up to pants, top and coat that match.


My surplice dress has a high waistline, it could be considered almost empire.  It's a good look for an apple.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Feel better soon! I watched the Crown. It's excellent. I haven't seen any movies in the theater in the longest time.
> 
> Nothing serious with me. Could be worse. 1. I just realized that I have been driving my car with expired registration for a full year. So I get to drive DH's groovy band mobile for a few days and so end Thursday at the DMV.
> 
> And  to my disappointment Amex membership rewards is no longer offering Newman Marcus gift cards! I have like a gazillion points that I was going to trade in for a gift card for a piece of jewelry that I want but I was waiting for the points fromparis trip to deposit before redeeming them. They said they were not sure if they were just out of cards or no longer going to offer them.[emoji15]


It would be nice if they would "grandfather" you since you've been accumulating points for a while.  Maybe it's worthwhile to complain to a supervisor?


----------



## gracekelly

Another comment on the DVF wrap dress.  I had two of the original ones between the ages of 25 and 28.  They looked great and had no issues etc.  The operative point is ithat I was 25-28.  When I tried them again decades later when DVF resurfaced, I did not think they fit the same way, at least not on me.  So, in conclusion, I think that being a few decades older was the problem or the pattern changed.  I am sure that both were the case.

I have long  thought that a wrap of a kind, dress or skirt or blouse , was a wardrobe malfunction waiting to happen and I have tended to totally walk away from those pieces.  Life is too short to worry about falling out of your clothing or flashing the world.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Feel better soon! I watched the Crown. It's excellent. I haven't seen any movies in the theater in the longest time.
> 
> Nothing serious with me. Could be worse. 1. I just realized that I have been driving my car with expired registration for a full year. So I get to drive DH's groovy band mobile for a few days and so end Thursday at the DMV.
> 
> And  to my disappointment Amex membership rewards is no longer offering Newman Marcus gift cards! I have like a gazillion points that I was going to trade in for a gift card for a piece of jewelry that I want but I was waiting for the points fromparis trip to deposit before redeeming them. They said they were not sure if they were just out of cards or no longer going to offer them.[emoji15]


American Express (non bank related)  has been in trouble for quite a while because Visa and MC charge the merchants less.  I refused to take Amex for payment in my office for this reason.    I suspect that they are cutting back on perks to save money.  I recently had an issue with Amex related to some air travel and was so annoyed that I cancelled the card after having it for decades.  There are much better cards out there with more advantages and you don't have to pay for them.  In principle, I object to paying for a credit card too.  My BofA Amex does not charge and the rewards are much better.


----------



## EmileH

I let them know that I wasn't happy with the declining choices in rewards and with the ridiculous exchange rate they give on vat refunds. The agent said they think the cards will be back. They still have Saks and Nordstrom cards and the are still participating in the NM in circle program. So he said to check back. Unfortunately there is nothing that I want at either saks or Nordstrom. When I have time I think I'll shop around for a better card.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I let them know that I wasn't happy with the declining choices in rewards and with the ridiculous exchange rate they give on vat refunds. The agent said they think the cards will be back. They still have Saks and Nordstrom cards and the are still participating in the NM in circle program. So he said to check back. Unfortunately there is nothing that I want at either saks or Nordstrom. When I have time I think I'll shop around for a better card.


Can you redeem points for generic Amex cards that you could still use at NM? I don't remember what's the best deal for using points. I also have a bunch of Amex points, but DD seems to use them every time she goes to our Amazon account!


----------



## lulilu

momasaurus said:


> Can you redeem points for generic Amex cards that you could still use at NM? I don't remember what's the best deal for using points. I also have a bunch of Amex points, but DD seems to use them every time she goes to our Amazon account!



The generic GCs from Amex "cost" twice as many points.  I redeemed a huge number in the last month or so for NM cards and am glad I did it.  I am sorry PP and hope the NM cards come back.  You are right, AX is becoming less and less attractive.


----------



## EmileH

lulilu said:


> The generic GCs from Amex "cost" twice as many points.  I redeemed a huge number in the last month or so for NM cards and am glad I did it.  I am sorry PP and hope the NM cards come back.  You are right, AX is becoming less and less attractive.



That's exactly right. You get half as much for Amex gift cards. I used to use the points for starwood but now it's 3 Amex points to one starwood point and by that time it's worth next to nothing. They are offering cards like old navy Walmart and sams club. Do they really think that people paying $450 or whatever the annual fee is want those gift cards?


----------



## Genie27

I got so tired of my water logged feet yesterday, that I went to Nordies and ordered these (image 1: Cecile) :
But then I'm looking at image 2 (simmens) instead and wondering if this style would work better. This one can also be folded down - see the brown one in the third picture which I also like. Choices!!! All are waterproof/snow&ice-friendly etc 
(so sorry about the giant pics!)
What do you guys think of the styles to wear with skinny pants/skirts/leggings?


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> I got so tired of my water logged feet yesterday, that I went to Nordies and ordered these (image 1: Cecile) :
> But then I'm looking at image 2 (simmens) instead and wondering if this style would work better. This one can also be folded down - see the brown one in the third picture which I also like. Choices!!! All are waterproof/snow&ice-friendly etc
> (so sorry about the giant pics!)
> What do you guys think of the styles to wear with skinny pants/skirts/leggings?


I love the look of the fold down.  Is it practical?  Will it get wet or soiled?


----------



## Genie27

Since it can be unfolded for severe precipitation, I think it will be fine. I would wear it folded for most occasions when it's not actively raining or snowing.


----------



## gracekelly

That's good news!  Do you want black or brown?  Or both


----------



## Genie27

I really like the brown with gold-tone hardware. More than the black which seems a bit moto - doesn't seem to suit my clothes. They looked nice in store and black is such a go-to basic. I'm checking with the main store to see if they have the brown in my size to compare with the Cecile duck boots.


----------



## JolieS

Genie27 said:


> I got so tired of my water logged feet yesterday, that I went to Nordies and ordered these (image 1: Cecile) :
> But then I'm looking at image 2 (simmens) instead and wondering if this style would work better. This one can also be folded down - see the brown one in the third picture which I also like. Choices!!! All are waterproof/snow&ice-friendly etc
> (so sorry about the giant pics!)
> What do you guys think of the styles to wear with skinny pants/skirts/leggings?


My 2 cents from someone with experience in severe weather conditions: Model#1 is more casual, looks more fiddly to get in and out of - a consideration in cold/wet weather - yet offers more protection. Model #2 looks like you might be able to slide your foot right in without undoing the buckle?, but the seams will eventually ship water.


----------



## Genie27

Model 2 has a zipper on the other side, so the buckles are mostly decorative. I may be able to tighten that part as I have very skinny ankles. 

I know what you mean about leaky seams - M1 would last longer, but they look so 'duck-boot'-y. I That's why I'm leaning to the more urban looking M2. We get a fair bit of rain/snow/slush so I need good traction, but also don't want to look like I'm headed to the Arctic. 

If I wore parkas, then M1 would look better, but I mostly wear tailored wool coats...


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> I really like the brown with gold-tone hardware. More than the black which seems a bit moto - doesn't seem to suit my clothes. They looked nice in store and black is such a go-to basic. I'm checking with the main store to see if they have the brown in my size to compare with the Cecile duck boots.


I like the brown better too.  It has more of an out doorsy look to me and a bit more fun.


----------



## Notorious Pink

dharma said:


> Oh no, pup! Hope it gets better! Tough medical day here too, not "good time cafe" worthy convo, lol.
> There were a few slips on sale at LP's site for around 400. Not cheap I know, but pretty.  I was chuckling thinking that there are actually many options available, but they are called "dresses" now.
> Spent the day watching episodes of The Crown. Ordered laziness from the doc. It's a really beautiful show, after watching the Globes the other night I felt very behind on films and TV. Hopefully I'll make some progress before the Oscars. I really want to see Manchester by the Sea and Lala Land.



Because DS1 gets SAG screeners we have both. We watched Manchester....Id rather stick a hot coal in my eye than watch it again, it would be less painful. Then I looked it up....oh joy, it's a "meditation on grief". Was thrilled to get La La Land and Jackie this week...will have to wait until DH and I finish our Game of Thrones marathon.


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> Because DS1 gets SAG screeners we have both. We watched Manchester....Id rather stick a hot coal in my eye than watch it again, it would be less painful. Then I looked it up....oh joy, it's a "meditation on grief". Was thrilled to get La La Land and Jackie this week...will have to wait until DH and I finish our Game of Thrones marathon.


I am past watching real downer movies.  I just edit them out of my life  Jackie is a maybe.  I lived through that whole thing and remember it well.  It irks me that Portman looks nothing like the real Jackie and is far too petite.   I definitely want to see La La Land!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Genie27 said:


> Model 2 has a zipper on the other side, so the buckles are mostly decorative. I may be able to tighten that part as I have very skinny ankles.
> 
> I know what you mean about leaky seams - M1 would last longer, but they look so 'duck-boot'-y. I That's why I'm leaning to the more urban looking M2. We get a fair bit of rain/snow/slush so I need good traction, but also don't want to look like I'm headed to the Arctic.
> 
> If I wore parkas, then M1 would look better, but I mostly wear tailored wool coats...



I also like model 2 better.


----------



## Genie27

I'm leaning towards the brown - that would replace my brown Prada flat boots that have begun to leak. 

Only problem is that I throw out *none* of the ones I'm supposedly replacing.


----------



## EmileH

Update ladies; I called Amex to see if I could get more info. They are just finalizing their new contract with Neimans Marcus and the gift cards should be back any day. [emoji4]


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Feel better soon! I watched the Crown. It's excellent. I haven't seen any movies in the theater in the longest time.
> 
> Nothing serious with me. Could be worse. 1. I just realized that I have been driving my car with expired registration for a full year. So I get to drive DH's groovy band mobile for a few days and so end Thursday at the DMV.
> 
> And  to my disappointment Amex membership rewards is no longer offering Newman Marcus gift cards! I have like a gazillion points that I was going to trade in for a gift card for a piece of jewelry that I want but I was waiting for the points fromparis trip to deposit before redeeming them. They said they were not sure if they were just out of cards or no longer going to offer them.[emoji15]





momasaurus said:


> Can you redeem points for generic Amex cards that you could still use at NM? I don't remember what's the best deal for using points. I also have a bunch of Amex points, but DD seems to use them every time she goes to our Amazon account!





lulilu said:


> The generic GCs from Amex "cost" twice as many points.  I redeemed a huge number in the last month or so for NM cards and am glad I did it.  I am sorry PP and hope the NM cards come back.  You are right, AX is becoming less and less attractive.



Pbp, the groovy band mobile sounds like fun. Keep people on their toes!
Amex has lost a lot of great partners over the years, I save my points for airfare but not the fares purchased through them ( so expensive!), I only transfer into 1 point per mile programs. Sometimes they have bonuses. Except last time I checked there were not a lot of domestic US options. I had good luck transferring into British Air. I'd like to take DD to Japan when when she graduates next year and I currently have enough points for 1st class on ANA flights. 
Hopefully the partnership will last! 
Momasaurus, I am in awe of your hiking trip. Very impressive. I like to think I'm outdoorsy but I'm really not a sleep outside kind of person. The hiking part is more tempting, I could do that all day if I know there's a real bed at the end.  
The only times I've camped I was terrified of serial killers and witches. I'm fine with the wildlife. 
Glad you made it home safely!!!! 
@Cordeliere , hope it's not too forward to say I've been excitedly awaiting your new vintage Kelly. Did I miss it? If you don't care to post, I understand.


----------



## dharma

Genie27 said:


> I really like the brown with gold-tone hardware. More than the black which seems a bit moto - doesn't seem to suit my clothes. They looked nice in store and black is such a go-to basic. I'm checking with the main store to see if they have the brown in my size to compare with the Cecile duck boots.


Both boots are great choices. I prefer the first pair, I like the streamline updated duck boot look. And the fact that they are what they are and not trying to be anything else but a great looking weather boot. 

Ps I just had a chuckle because right before I hit "reply" I realized "duck"  had a certain letter replaced with an "f".  The sentiment remains the same regardless of the first letter, you choose.


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> @Cordeliere , hope it's not too forward to say I've been excitedly awaiting your new vintage Kelly. Did I miss it? If you don't care to post, I understand.



You have not missed it.  Have had a lot to do lately that seemed a higher priority than taking purse pics.  I would have felt guilty at wasting time so frivolously.  I can't even keep up reading what others are posting on this thread.

I love it.  Mainly I just cuddle with it.  Haven't carried it yet.  This weekend I can take a break between projects and snap some pics.   Thanks for asking.


----------



## Notorious Pink

gracekelly said:


> I am past watching real downer movies.  I just edit them out of my life  Jackie is a maybe.  I lived through that whole thing and remember it well.  It irks me that Portman looks nothing like the real Jackie and is far too petite.   I definitely want to see La La Land!



I'll let you know how it is, if DH and I ever get through Game of Thrones. We still have a ways to go. We also received Fences, I do want to see that, too.

Funny enough, got a box set today of Netflix series screeners, including The Crown. It's good?


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I got so tired of my water logged feet yesterday, that I went to Nordies and ordered these (image 1: Cecile) :
> But then I'm looking at image 2 (simmens) instead and wondering if this style would work better. This one can also be folded down - see the brown one in the third picture which I also like. Choices!!! All are waterproof/snow&ice-friendly etc
> (so sorry about the giant pics!)
> What do you guys think of the styles to wear with skinny pants/skirts/leggings?








[/QUOTE]

I started to post to this message then tried to cancel and despite a good number of tries these boots and accompanying Genie message have stuck.   My reply wasn't particularly enlightening but I just could not cancel this message.   Everyone, ignore this, please.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Because DS1 gets SAG screeners we have both. We watched Manchester....Id rather stick a hot coal in my eye than watch it again, it would be less painful. Then I looked it up....oh joy, it's a "meditation on grief". Was thrilled to get La La Land and Jackie this week...will have to wait until DH and I finish our Game of Thrones marathon.


I am so glad that you commented about the movie.  It got 4 stars from the newspaper, the best rating there was.     But the review was ambiguous re what the plot was.   I appreciate you giving us a head's up on this.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> I am so glad that you commented about the movie.  It got 4 stars from the newspaper, the best rating there was.     But the review was ambiguous re what the plot was.   I appreciate you giving us a head's up on this.



I'm a bit wary of the movies that all the industry people love...usually I don't enjoy those very much. Yes, the movie people loved it. The acting is excellent, but I hated the plot...I'm serious, hot coals, not even a second thought.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nope Mindi, then don't work for hour glass figures either. The look good in the store when you try them on. But that's it. I'm an hourglass and I feel like I'm flashing people on the top half or bottom whenever I wear them.



It's for this kind body [emoji51]


----------



## nicole0612

momasaurus said:


> Can you redeem points for generic Amex cards that you could still use at NM? I don't remember what's the best deal for using points. I also have a bunch of Amex points, but DD seems to use them every time she goes to our Amazon account!



Oh, is that where the magical money comes from on our Amazon account payment options?! I learned something new today


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> I'm leaning towards the brown - that would replace my brown Prada flat boots that have begun to leak.
> 
> Only problem is that I throw out *none* of the ones I'm supposedly replacing.



I am late to the vote, but these are my choice as well


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> It's for this kind body [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572112
> View attachment 3572113
> View attachment 3572114



Hi Ari, well that makes sense.
How would you describe the body type? Coltish? (not intending a negative connotation)


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Hi Ari, well that makes sense.
> How would you describe the body type? Coltish? (not intending a negative connotation)



I don't think the last one looks good. It's too low cut in her too, so I only think it looks good on Diane herself in a posed picture. Once she moves I think it probably gaps on her too. [emoji23]

BBC the crown is excellent.


----------



## tabbi001

I've only watched the 1st episode of The Crown and I liked it. Will have to watch the rest of it sooner. Anyone watched the new Sherlock episode yet?


----------



## Keren16

Cordeliere said:


> You have not missed it.  Have had a lot to do lately that seemed a higher priority than taking purse pics.  I would have felt guilty at wasting time so frivolously.  I can't even keep up reading what others are posting on this thread.
> 
> I love it.  Mainly I just cuddle with it.  Haven't carried it yet.  This weekend I can take a break between projects and snap some pics.   Thanks for asking.



I've been looking forward to pics of your vintage Kelly also.  Since I do not read this thread regularly, I thought I either missed it or something changed.


----------



## Keren16

ari said:


> It's for this kind body [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572112
> View attachment 3572113
> View attachment 3572114



It looks perfect in these pics.  Wish it looked that way on me


----------



## momasaurus

dharma said:


> Pbp, the groovy band mobile sounds like fun. Keep people on their toes!
> Amex has lost a lot of great partners over the years, I save my points for airfare but not the fares purchased through them ( so expensive!), I only transfer into 1 point per mile programs. Sometimes they have bonuses. Except last time I checked there were not a lot of domestic US options. I had good luck transferring into British Air. I'd like to take DD to Japan when when she graduates next year and I currently have enough points for 1st class on ANA flights.
> Hopefully the partnership will last!
> Momasaurus, I am in awe of your hiking trip. Very impressive. I like to think I'm outdoorsy but I'm really not a sleep outside kind of person. The hiking part is more tempting, I could do that all day if I know there's a real bed at the end.
> The only times I've camped I was terrified of serial killers and witches. I'm fine with the wildlife.
> Glad you made it home safely!!!!
> @Cordeliere , hope it's not too forward to say I've been excitedly awaiting your new vintage Kelly. Did I miss it? If you don't care to post, I understand.


You over-estimate my toughness, but thanks for the pat on the back! Please remind me to curtail hiking until decent weather arrives.  Sorry to be dense about the points thing = you transfer AMEX points to another card that is connected with British Air? Your DD is very lucky to get a trip to Japan!!!


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> You have not missed it.  Have had a lot to do lately that seemed a higher priority than taking purse pics.  I would have felt guilty at wasting time so frivolously.  I can't even keep up reading what others are posting on this thread.
> 
> I love it.  Mainly I just cuddle with it.  Haven't carried it yet.  This weekend I can take a break between projects and snap some pics.   Thanks for asking.


Looking forward!!!!! Pix of you cuddling with it would also be OK.


----------



## momasaurus

nicole0612 said:


> Oh, is that where the magical money comes from on our Amazon account payment options?! I learned something new today


I *think* so. Honestly, I am not good at keeping track of all these reward systems.


----------



## dharma

momasaurus said:


> You over-estimate my toughness, but thanks for the pat on the back! Please remind me to curtail hiking until decent weather arrives.  Sorry to be dense about the points thing = you transfer AMEX points to another card that is connected with British Air? Your DD is very lucky to get a trip to Japan!!!


You're not dense, I have to reread the rules of these programs a million times to get it right. First check what airlines are in the program,  I think BA currently is. Then open a BA frequent flier account ( not a credit card) on their own website if you don't already have one. Go to the Amex membership rewards site and there is a category for airline mile programs. I don't remember exactly but find BA or whatever airline you choose, fill in your frequent flier account number,  and it asks you how many points you'd like to transfer. You fill it in and click. Super easy. It takes about and hour or less to show up in the BA account even though they tell you it will take longer. 
The reason I chose BA is that their usage of points has a great chart system and you can easily see availability and quantity of points needed even before you transfer. 
Air France not so much. But of course. 
ANA had an easy to navigate system as well, if you can plan ahead it's worth it.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> You're not dense, I have to reread the rules of these programs a million times to get it right. First check what airlines are in the program,  I think BA currently is. Then open a BA frequent flier account ( not a credit card) on their own website if you don't already have one. Go to the Amex membership rewards site and there is a category for airline mile programs. I don't remember exactly but find BA or whatever airline you choose, fill in your frequent flier account number,  and it asks you how many points you'd like to transfer. You fill it in and click. Super easy. It takes about and hour or less to show up in the BA account even though they tell you it will take longer.
> The reason I chose BA is that their usage of points has a great chart system and you can easily see availability and quantity of points needed even before you transfer.
> Air France not so much. But of course.
> ANA had an easy to navigate system as well, if you can plan ahead it's worth it.



Thanks for this info Dharma.  It will come in handy in case NM doesn't work out.


----------



## dharma

You're welcome pbp. I'm not so sure you're getting more for your money as far as what points are worth but it works for me. Since DH can't travel, I feel guilty taking money from the budget for trips he can't enjoy so it's a win win. I do know for a fact that you get far more value using points for travel this way than using Amex travel services and redeeming directly for flights. A 50,000 point BA ticket might cost over 200,000 points booked with Amex as they use a dollar conversion.  
@Cordeliere, cuddling is good for Kellys. It encourages growth. 
@momasaurus I always see those point totals at the top of my amazon cart but have never done it. I think you just click and it uses the points instead of paying. They make it very easy but I know my hard earned travel money will disappear with dog food orders so I don't do it.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL, dharma!  International travel or a metric ton of beef-flavored kibble?  Hmmm.
My two dogs have voted and if it's up to them, I won't need my passport any time soon.


----------



## momasaurus

dharma said:


> You're not dense, I have to reread the rules of these programs a million times to get it right. First check what airlines are in the program,  I think BA currently is. Then open a BA frequent flier account ( not a credit card) on their own website if you don't already have one. Go to the Amex membership rewards site and there is a category for airline mile programs. I don't remember exactly but find BA or whatever airline you choose, fill in your frequent flier account number,  and it asks you how many points you'd like to transfer. You fill it in and click. Super easy. It takes about and hour or less to show up in the BA account even though they tell you it will take longer.
> The reason I chose BA is that their usage of points has a great chart system and you can easily see availability and quantity of points needed even before you transfer.
> Air France not so much. But of course.
> ANA had an easy to navigate system as well, if you can plan ahead it's worth it.


Thank you so much for this! This year I want to prioritize travel over shopping. (LOL, let's see how far I get with that one)


----------



## momasaurus

dharma said:


> You're welcome pbp. I'm not so sure you're getting more for your money as far as what points are worth but it works for me. Since DH can't travel, I feel guilty taking money from the budget for trips he can't enjoy so it's a win win. I do know for a fact that you get far more value using points for travel this way than using Amex travel services and redeeming directly for flights. A 50,000 point BA ticket might cost over 200,000 points booked with Amex as they use a dollar conversion.
> @Cordeliere, cuddling is good for Kellys. It encourages growth.
> @momasaurus I always see those point totals at the top of my amazon cart but have never done it. I think you just click and it uses the points instead of paying. They make it very easy but I know my hard earned travel money will disappear with dog food orders so I don't do it.


Right. My points seem to be going to DD's dog food orders, LOL.


----------



## Genie27

ari said:


> It's for this kind body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572112
> View attachment 3572113
> View attachment 3572114


Yep, exactly. I tried my wrap dress on this morning, but then put on a different empire waisted dress for the ease and comfort. Unless I'm having a slim day, the wrap sits in my closet. 

The black Cecile boots should arrive today and my mom is picking up the brown Simmens at the mega mall by her place so I will be able to compare both and return one pair.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> It's for this kind body [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572112
> View attachment 3572113
> View attachment 3572114


Exactly and please note that DVF was under age 30 when she modeled the dress and so is the model.


----------



## gracekelly

tabbi001 said:


> I've only watched the 1st episode of The Crown and I liked it. Will have to watch the rest of it sooner. Anyone watched the new Sherlock episode yet?


Yes.  The first one was really good.  The second was a bit unbelievable even for a Sherlock.  I think I am over Cumberbatch acting on speed.  I find myself liking Watson much more.


----------



## gracekelly

dharma said:


> You're not dense, I have to reread the rules of these programs a million times to get it right. First check what airlines are in the program,  I think BA currently is. Then open a BA frequent flier account ( not a credit card) on their own website if you don't already have one. Go to the Amex membership rewards site and there is a category for airline mile programs. I don't remember exactly but find BA or whatever airline you choose, fill in your frequent flier account number,  and it asks you how many points you'd like to transfer. You fill it in and click. Super easy. It takes about and hour or less to show up in the BA account even though they tell you it will take longer.
> The reason I chose BA is that their usage of points has a great chart system and you can easily see availability and quantity of points needed even before you transfer.
> Air France not so much. But of course.
> ANA had an easy to navigate system as well, if you can plan ahead it's worth it.


My conclusion is that it is better to just get the cash and then use it to book the flight you want.  The only one I used the miles for travel with was the Delta Amex.  I finally used up all those miles and cancelled the card.


----------



## alismarr

gracekelly said:


> Exactly and please note that DVF was under age 30 when she modeled the dress and so is the model.



I have never seen a DVF dress look good on anyone except DVF.


----------



## dharma

BBC said:


> I'll let you know how it is, if DH and I ever get through Game of Thrones. We still have a ways to go. We also received Fences, I do want to see that, too.
> 
> Funny enough, got a box set today of Netflix series screeners, including The Crown. It's good?


We are half way through the Crown, so far it's wonderful. Let us know how you like Fences. Did you say you received Silence? I'd like to see that too. I have heard Manchester is very depressing but I still would like to see it. Your hot coals comment is cracking me up.


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> LOL, dharma!  International travel or a metric ton of beef-flavored kibble?  Hmmm.
> My two dogs have voted and if it's up to them, I won't need my passport any time soon.


Mindi, if my girls could shop online the house would be filled with enough down filled velvet pillows for an opium den and all they would eat are bonbons.


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> We are half way through the Crown, so far it's wonderful. Let us know how you like Fences. Did you say you received Silence? I'd like to see that too. I have heard Manchester is very depressing but I still would like to see it. Your hot coals comment is cracking me up.


I read Silence a couple of times years ago.   I am not going to engage in a spoiler alert.  Suffice to say that I thought the Endo's way of ending the book got the point across better than the wordy movie review.  Hope the review doesn't reflect the movie.
This movie is a Sophie's choice in a medieval Japanese context:  Damned if you do and damned if you don't.  I like the way the book resolved the moral dilemma.  So, I guess I will have to check out the movie.


----------



## eagle1002us

ari said:


> It's for this kind body [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572112
> View attachment 3572113
> View attachment 3572114


DVF is a very slender rectangle body shape in her wrap dress.   The smaller pictures of girls wearing it look like they are adolescents, that is, "slender rectangles."   They're not going to have a problem with the dress gaping open, they don't have the bust for it.


----------



## eagle1002us

Does anyone watch The Tudors?   Originally was shown in BBC but just started on the Ovation cable channel.  The intrigue it portrays is quite breathtaking.


----------



## ari

nicole0612 said:


> Hi Ari, well that makes sense.
> How would you describe the body type? Coltish? (not intending a negative connotation)


It is the 70 type of body. Twiggy was the most famous model of that time 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Everyone was so thin back then, if you watch 70 French movies you'll be shocked how thin everyone was. 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't think the last one looks good. It's too low cut in her too, so I only think it looks good on Diane herself in a posed picture. Once she moves I think it probably gaps on her too. [emoji23]
> 
> BBC the crown is excellent.


I agree. I have 2 DVF classic dresses for more than 5 yeas I have worn them once.
The Crown was great.


----------



## nicole0612

[QUiOTE="ari, post: 30972490, member: 38352"]It is the 70 type of body. Twiggy was the most famous model of that time 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3573026

Everyone was so thin back then, if you watch 70 French movies you'll be shocked how thin everyone was. 

I agree. I have 2 DVF classic dresses for more than 5 yeas I have worn them once.
The Crown was great.[/QUOTE]

Yes, definitely no issue with the dress gaping open in that case.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Does anyone watch The Tudors?   Originally was shown in BBC but just started on the Ovation cable channel.  The intrigue it portrays is quite breathtaking.



The show with Jonathan Rhys Meyers? I was obsessed with that show back when it was on! That is one of the last shows that I was completely addicted to. Delicious: juicy plot, historical drama, beautiful clothing and sets, yummy starring man. Was that show on about 6 or 7 years ago? I didn't have a TV for a few years before I got married, and that was a few years ago now...I am trying to place that show in my life timeline to figure out when it was on (by who I watched it with) but somehow I feel like things over 5 years ago starts to all blur together.
I could sit down right now and binge watch a season of that show.


----------



## arabesques

The discussion of the DvF wrap has been really informative—I had no idea they were such trouble for so many, which makes me feel very fortunate.  I would add only this: I'm in no way a Twiggy type or a small rectangle or with Diane's amazing legs.  I'm very curvy, though no longer a technical hourglass due to loss of size up top recently, and the DvF wrap is the one item of clothing I can buy online and know it will be perfect.  It does fit other types.   There are different cuts that significantly alter how it wraps the breast area, some higher, some lower, and not all of them are in constant production.


----------



## Notorious Pink

dharma said:


> We are half way through the Crown, so far it's wonderful. Let us know how you like Fences. Did you say you received Silence? I'd like to see that too. I have heard Manchester is very depressing but I still would like to see it. Your hot coals comment is cracking me up.



No, so far I've received Manchester, Fences, La La Land, Jackie, and a boxed set of The Crown, Stranger Things and OITNB. I also received some links for free downloads, but I haven't even looked at that yet.



arabesques said:


> The discussion of the DvF wrap has been really informative—I had no idea they were such trouble for so many, which makes me feel very fortunate.  I would add only this: I'm in no way a Twiggy type or a small rectangle or with Diane's amazing legs.  I'm very curvy, though no longer a technical hourglass due to loss of size up top recently, and the DvF wrap is the one item of clothing I can buy online and know it will be perfect.  It does fit other types.   There are different cuts that significantly alter how it wraps the breast area, some higher, some lower, and not all of them are in constant production.



The wrap is ok on me, just cut too low. It's a little funny when I go into the DVF boutique, the staff must be required to wear them and most of the time it doesn't look so great. However, as I've said, I adore some of her other styles, which are generally cut perfectly for me.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> It is the 70 type of body. Twiggy was the most famous model of that time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573026
> 
> Everyone was so thin back then, if you watch 70 French movies you'll be shocked how thin everyone was.
> 
> I agree. I have 2 DVF classic dresses for more than 5 yeas I have worn them once.
> The Crown was great.



Ari, just want to say that it's so nice to see you here in the cafe. I always enjoy reading your posts. [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> The show with Jonathan Rhys Meyers? I was obsessed with that show back when it was on! That is one of the last shows that I was completely addicted to. Delicious: juicy plot, historical drama, beautiful clothing and sets, yummy starring man. Was that show on about 6 or 7 years ago? I didn't have a TV for a few years before I got married, and that was a few years ago now...I am trying to place that show in my life timeline to figure out when it was on (by who I watched it with) but somehow I feel like things over 5 years ago starts to all blur together.
> I could sit down right now and binge watch a season of that show.


I didn't have a tv before I was married either!   DM loved sitcoms and basically watched nothing else.  So when I got my own place, no tv.   My future DH got me a tv when Diana was marrying Charles so I could watch it.   
The Tudors has just restarted on Saturday night on the Ovation network, which is Comcast cable.  Comcast also would have "rented" it to me if I wanted.   
The Tudors is timeless.   All the intrigue -- so like real life   in a manner of speaking.  You're right, Jonathan Rhys Meyers is eye candy, nothing like the Henry IRL from official portraits.   The series is at least 5-7 years old.


----------



## eagle1002us

arabesques said:


> The discussion of the DvF wrap has been really informative—I had no idea they were such trouble for so many, which makes me feel very fortunate.  I would add only this: I'm in no way a Twiggy type or a small rectangle or with Diane's amazing legs.  I'm very curvy, though no longer a technical hourglass due to loss of size up top recently, and the DvF wrap is the one item of clothing I can buy online and know it will be perfect.  It does fit other types.   There are different cuts that significantly alter how it wraps the breast area, some higher, some lower, and not all of them are in constant production.


Very interesting!  Good to know, arabesques!  A slightly empire shape would be desirable.


----------



## eagle1002us

arabesques said:


> The discussion of the DvF wrap has been really informative—I had no idea they were such trouble for so many, which makes me feel very fortunate.  I would add only this: I'm in no way a Twiggy type or a small rectangle or with Diane's amazing legs.  I'm very curvy, though no longer a technical hourglass due to loss of size up top recently, and the DvF wrap is the one item of clothing I can buy online and know it will be perfect.  It does fit other types.   There are different cuts that significantly alter how it wraps the breast area, some higher, some lower, and not all of them are in constant production.


I should have used the term, "narrow rectangle" b/c the phrase, "small rectangle" almost sounds like Sponge Bob Squarepants.


----------



## Genie27

So the 2 pairs of boots are here and I can't decide on whether I prefer either of these or I should get the moto in black instead of brown.

Both are equally comfortable, identical outsole and price.

They aren't super high quality but they are for serious snow/slush/ice rain days only maybe a couple of weeks worth from Nov- March. I'd wear them with opaque tights and or leggings/skinny jeans, and possibly the teal coat pictured here or a blue/grey parka. Either style looks good with my trousers over them.

I think I know which one I want, but would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> So the 2 pairs of boots are here and I can't decide on whether I prefer either of these or I should get the moto in black instead of brown.
> 
> Both are equally comfortable, identical outside and price.
> 
> They aren't super high quality but they are for serious snow/slush/ice rain days only maybe a couple of weeks worth from Nov- March. I'd wear them with opaque tights and or leggings/skinny jeans, and possibly the teal coat pictured here or a blue/grey parka. Either style looks good with my trousers over them.
> 
> I think I know which one I want, but would love to hear your thoughts.
> 
> View attachment 3573551
> View attachment 3573552



I think I like the second pair but maybe that's because I can't take my eyes off the stunning teal coat. It's my color. You must send it to me. Immediately. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think I like the second pair but maybe that's because I can't take my eyes off the stunning teal coat. It's my color. You must send it to me. Immediately. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


It's got ruffles...


----------



## EmileH

Seriously I like where the second pair hits on your leg better.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> It's got ruffles...



Ooooh! Ruffles! [emoji16]


----------



## Genie27

Um...I'm wearing a different one on each foot...


----------



## Genie27

Here is the teal coat in all its glory


----------



## Pirula

Genie27 said:


> Here is the teal coat in all its glory



OMG!  I need this!


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Um...I'm wearing a different one on each foot...



Ooh! Sorry I'm an idiot. I like the taller one. 

I called it first Pirula! Back off! [emoji23]


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ooh! Sorry I'm an idiot. I like the taller one.
> 
> I called it first Pirula! Back off! [emoji23]


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> I didn't have a tv before I was married either!   DM loved sitcoms and basically watched nothing else.  So when I got my own place, no tv.   My future DH got me a tv when Diana was marrying Charles so I could watch it.
> The Tudors has just restarted on Saturday night on the Ovation network, which is Comcast cable.  Comcast also would have "rented" it to me if I wanted.
> The Tudors is timeless.   All the intrigue -- so like real life   in a manner of speaking.  You're right, Jonathan Rhys Meyers is eye candy, nothing like the Henry IRL from official portraits.   The series is at least 5-7 years old.



I absolutely have to check this out again. It might have to wait though. My in-laws just came into town for 3 weeks, so we are entertaining them. I do not think 85 year old Pakistanis from the biggest city near the tribal areas are going to be on board with all of the sexy drama of this show!


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Um...I'm wearing a different one on each foot...



That's tough. I like where the taller one hits you leg better, but I don't like how it gapes a bit at the top, and while the fold down look was super cute in the advertisement, it looks a little clumsy IRL. I think the shorter one is cuter on, but the taller one is more slimming.


----------



## nicole0612

All of the DVF talk made me dig out my 3 wrap dresses. I realized that I had never even removed one from the packaging!


I also have 3 sheath dresses, one lace and two wool with silk details. I got a bunch of sheath dresses and billowy tops and tunics and leather leggings when I was pregnant before realizing that fitted garments were actually much more flattering and I never wore them.


----------



## nicole0612

Is this too Hermes related? Lol
Can anyone confirm whether cites are required for lizard? I believe not, but I have seen both yes and no answers.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> All of the DVF talk made me dig out my 3 wrap dresses. I realized that I had never even removed one from the packaging!
> View attachment 3573701
> 
> I also have 3 sheath dresses, one lace and two wool with silk details. I got a bunch of sheath dresses and billowy tops and tunics and leather leggings when I was pregnant before realizing that fitted garments were actually much more flattering and I never wore them.



Too funny. I agree that some of the lace sheaths are really well cut. I divested of all of my DVF dresses except a lace sheath that I love. I keep trying to find more of her dresses that are flattering but I usually strike out.


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> Here is the teal coat in all its glory


O.M.G!!!!


----------



## Genie27

It's a few seasons old Elie Tahari that I wanted the second I laid eyes on it. No indecision there. 

I prefer the taller boots too, but am now pondering brown versus black.


----------



## Genie27

Nicole, those dresses are pretty. I love the centre one - very cute. But yeah, tugging and pulling at a dress constantly annoys me too.   

I would not want to watch the Tudors or GOT with inlaws, parents or children.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I absolutely have to check this out again. It might have to wait though. My in-laws just came into town for 3 weeks, so we are entertaining them. I do not think 85 year old Pakistanis from the biggest city near the tribal areas are going to be on board with all of the sexy drama of this show!


No, I agree, the drama might be a bit much!


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> Is this too Hermes related? Lol
> Can anyone confirm whether cites are required for lizard? I believe not, but I have seen both yes and no answers.



The CITES website has a searchable list.   The results for lizard comes up with a very specific set of lizards.    I wonder how one knows their species of lizard and how inspectors would know.   

http://checklist.cites.org/#/en/sea...h=1&scientific_name=lizard&page=1&per_page=20


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Genie27 said:


> Here is the teal coat in all its glory


Gorgeous!


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> So the 2 pairs of boots are here and I can't decide on whether I prefer either of these or I should get the moto in black instead of brown.
> 
> Both are equally comfortable, identical outsole and price.
> 
> They aren't super high quality but they are for serious snow/slush/ice rain days only maybe a couple of weeks worth from Nov- March. I'd wear them with opaque tights and or leggings/skinny jeans, and possibly the teal coat pictured here or a blue/grey parka. Either style looks good with my trousers over them.
> Teal coat is divine and a rare find.
> 
> I think I know which one I want, but would love to hear your thoughts.
> 
> View attachment 3573551
> View attachment 3573552


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> All of the DVF talk made me dig out my 3 wrap dresses. I realized that I had never even removed one from the packaging!
> View attachment 3573701
> 
> I also have 3 sheath dresses, one lace and two wool with silk details. I got a bunch of sheath dresses and billowy tops and tunics and leather leggings when I was pregnant before realizing that fitted garments were actually much more flattering and I never wore them.


The geometric DVF is a really nice kinda retro 70's print.  I really like it.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari, just want to say that it's so nice to see you here in the cafe. I always enjoy reading your posts. [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255]



Thank you dear PP, i also love your posts.[emoji7]


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> The CITES website has a searchable list.   The results for lizard comes up with a very specific set of lizards.    I wonder how one knows their species of lizard and how inspectors would know.
> 
> http://checklist.cites.org/#/en/sea...h=1&scientific_name=lizard&page=1&per_page=20



Thank you, that is helpful. I have read the forums here for hours on the topic and my best understanding after all of that is that the answer is: sometimes...and...it varies, both to whether the document will be provided by Hermes for lizard and whether it will be needed when traveling with lizard. As always, I learned a lot from this forum [emoji173] But I'm still not sure about my potential purchase.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> The geometric DVF is a really nice kinda retro 70's print.  I really like it.



Thank you. I like it because it has cute short sleeves and because the color is actually flattering on me. I learned on tPF that I am a "cool winter" (I think I remember that correctly) in coloring, so browns and rust colors are usually not great on me.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you. I like it because it has cute short sleeves and because the color is actually flattering on me. I learned on tPF that I am a "cool winter" (I think I remember that correctly) in coloring, so browns and rust colors are usually not great on me.


Then you look good as a rule in periwinkles, Chinese red, blue and violets, and "icy" colors?
Someone once called me a winter.   Am not but I was big on Chinese blue at the time.   Am probably a soft autumn who does "jaune vif" or citron pretty well, so there goes the rule book.


----------



## arabesques

Genie27 said:


> Here is the teal coat in all its glory



This coat is beautiful!  I would love to find such a piece for the winter wardrobe!


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Then you look good as a rule in periwinkles, Chinese red, blue and violets, and "icy" colors?
> Someone once called me a winter.   Am not but I was big on Chinese blue at the time.   Am probably a soft autumn who does "jaune vif" or citron pretty well, so there goes the rule book.



I think so; jewel tones are best on me, cool-toned pastels are OK, warm neutrals are awful...so I think we are exact opposites 
We could definitely go shopping together then - no competition!


----------



## nicole0612

May I present a "which one" question?
I tend towards larger bags, but since I am now carrying a diaper bag I got on the wait list for a square mini and in the meantime I got 2 WOC. I have never seen a WOC that really called my name, but I liked this style more because of the full length flap on the front. Also, the price point of a WOC makes it a very carefree bag to use and abuse.
I couldn't decide on the color (I prefer black, but 95% of my bags are black). Do you prefer red or black (or both, or neither?). 
I decided to try the WOC after all because I found that I was just putting a card case or a key pochette in my pocket and leaving my bag in the trunk of the car every day. My Hermes bags are all larger sized, so I have used them only 1 time each over the past year. In such cases (with bags, shoes or clothes) I am usually quick to sell or give them away because I can't imagine that I will be using them again, but then a couple of years later circumstances change and I find myself wanting the same thing I had previously given up as hopeless.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> May I present a "which one" question?
> I tend towards larger bags, but since I am now carrying a diaper bag I got on the wait list for a square mini and in the meantime I got 2 WOC. I have never seen a WOC that really called my name, but I liked this style more because of the full length flap on the front. Also, the price point of a WOC makes it a very carefree bag to use and abuse.
> I couldn't decide on the color (I prefer black, but 95% of my bags are black). Do you prefer red or black (or both, or neither?).
> I decided to try the WOC after all because I found that I was just putting a card case or a key pochette in my pocket and leaving my bag in the trunk of the car every day. My Hermes bags are all larger sized, so I have used them only 1 time each over the past year. In such cases (*with bags, shoes or clothes) I am usually quick to sell or give them away because I can't imagine that I will be using them again, but then a couple of years later circumstances change and I find myself wanting the same thing I had previously given up as hopeless.*
> View attachment 3574622


Yup.   C'est moi.  Trying not to do that anymore.   Some stuff just can't be replaced -- color, style, fabric, whatever.    
What's a WOC?


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> May I present a "which one" question?
> I tend towards larger bags, but since I am now carrying a diaper bag I got on the wait list for a square mini and in the meantime I got 2 WOC. I have never seen a WOC that really called my name, but I liked this style more because of the full length flap on the front. Also, the price point of a WOC makes it a very carefree bag to use and abuse.
> I couldn't decide on the color (I prefer black, but 95% of my bags are black). Do you prefer red or black (or both, or neither?).
> I decided to try the WOC after all because I found that I was just putting a card case or a key pochette in my pocket and leaving my bag in the trunk of the car every day. My Hermes bags are all larger sized, so I have used them only 1 time each over the past year. In such cases (with bags, shoes or clothes) I am usually quick to sell or give them away because I can't imagine that I will be using them again, but then a couple of years later circumstances change and I find myself wanting the same thing I had previously given up as hopeless.
> View attachment 3574622



I vote the for black for maximum versatility.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> Yup.   C'est moi.  Trying not to do that anymore.   Some stuff just can't be replaced -- color, style, fabric, whatever.
> What's a WOC?


WOC is wallet on a chain and Chanel is known for them.  I have one in rouge H caviar and I use it mostly when traveling.  It doesn't take up much room in a bag and can be worn cross body which can be helpful. or you can tuck in the chain and wear as a clutch.  One advantage is that you can just use it as a wallet and place it inside a larger day bag.

Nicole, I agree with PbP that black is more versatile.  I already had a small Chanel patent leather bag so I opted for the rouge H, but if I was doing it now, I would go for black in the Boy style.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I vote the for black for maximum versatility.





gracekelly said:


> WOC is wallet on a chain and Chanel is known for them.  I have one in rouge H caviar and I use it mostly when traveling.  It doesn't take up much room in a bag and can be worn cross body which can be helpful. or you can tuck in the chain and wear as a clutch.  One advantage is that you can just use it as a wallet and place it inside a larger day bag.
> 
> Nicole, I agree with PbP that black is more versatile.  I already had a small Chanel patent leather bag so I opted for the rouge H, but if I was doing it now, I would go for black in the Boy style.



Thank you both for the input. Also, thank you gracekelly for providing the explanation that I neglected to include. Black is always a good choice, and you both confirmed what I was thinking as well. A black Boy Wallet on Chain would be a nice choice also. I considered it for myself in the full flap style with the separate wallet, but I already have a black boy so I thought that a different style would be more novel and fun.


----------



## tabbi001

nicole0612 said:


> May I present a "which one" question?
> I tend towards larger bags, but since I am now carrying a diaper bag I got on the wait list for a square mini and in the meantime I got 2 WOC. I have never seen a WOC that really called my name, but I liked this style more because of the full length flap on the front. Also, the price point of a WOC makes it a very carefree bag to use and abuse.
> I couldn't decide on the color (I prefer black, but 95% of my bags are black). Do you prefer red or black (or both, or neither?).
> I decided to try the WOC after all because I found that I was just putting a card case or a key pochette in my pocket and leaving my bag in the trunk of the car every day. My Hermes bags are all larger sized, so I have used them only 1 time each over the past year. In such cases (with bags, shoes or clothes) I am usually quick to sell or give them away because I can't imagine that I will be using them again, but then a couple of years later circumstances change and I find myself wanting the same thing I had previously given up as hopeless.
> View attachment 3574622



Black for all-around day to night bag


----------



## tabbi001

My RG cdc is here!!! I'm inlove!!! 
I'm thinking WG Ancre H bracelet next?


----------



## nicole0612

tabbi001 said:


> My RG cdc is here!!! I'm inlove!!!
> I'm thinking WG Ancre H bracelet next?



This is lovely and very feminine, congratulations!


----------



## tabbi001

nicole0612 said:


> This is lovely and very feminine, congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## tabbi001

I'm sorry I couldn't help but take more pictures of my cdc


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> I'm sorry I couldn't help but take more pictures of my cdc



Congratulations Tabbi. It's beautiful.


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations Tabbi. It's beautiful.


Thank you so much! Now I'm really, really on a ban until my B arrives. No more dreams of Chanel RTW for now


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> Thank you so much! Now I'm really, really on a ban until my B arrives. No more dreams of Chanel RTW for now



Chanel RTW is very dangerous to one's budget for sure. I think you made a wise choice with the bracelet.


----------



## Nerja

tabbi001 said:


> I'm sorry I couldn't help but take more pictures of my cdc


Beautiful!  I know you will wear yours frequently.  I wear mine just about Every day! And amuch better choice than Chanel RTW, as you can wear the CdC daily with any outfit; dress it up or down


----------



## gracekelly

tabbi001 said:


> My RG cdc is here!!! I'm inlove!!!
> I'm thinking WG Ancre H bracelet next?


Lovely!  I have the CDC in all silver and I like to pair it with my hinged bracelet.  I like the way you combined all the metals too.


----------



## tabbi001

Thank you everyone! I hope to get a lot of wear out of this beautiful thing 

On a side note, I think Chanel is really telling me not now, and to focus on H instead. We don't have Chanel in our country so my exposure is limited. When we were in Seoul in last week looking for shoes, they had very limited stock for size 39 and up. Lotte DFS only had 1, Dongwha DFS do not carry anything over 38. Same story for RTW. Their locals are so petite that they do not have my size! I feel so fat 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Chanel RTW is very dangerous to one's budget for sure. I think you made a wise choice with the bracelet.





Nerja said:


> Beautiful!  I know you will wear yours frequently.  I wear mine just about Every day! And amuch better choice than Chanel RTW, as you can wear the CdC daily with any outfit; dress it up or down





gracekelly said:


> Lovely!  I have the CDC in all silver and I like to pair it with my hinged bracelet.  I like the way you combined all the metals too.


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> My RG cdc is here!!! I'm inlove!!!
> I'm thinking WG Ancre H bracelet next?



Lovely choice. Congrats tabbi![emoji3]


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> May I present a "which one" question?
> I tend towards larger bags, but since I am now carrying a diaper bag I got on the wait list for a square mini and in the meantime I got 2 WOC. I have never seen a WOC that really called my name, but I liked this style more because of the full length flap on the front. Also, the price point of a WOC makes it a very carefree bag to use and abuse.
> I couldn't decide on the color (I prefer black, but 95% of my bags are black). Do you prefer red or black (or both, or neither?).
> I decided to try the WOC after all because I found that I was just putting a card case or a key pochette in my pocket and leaving my bag in the trunk of the car every day. My Hermes bags are all larger sized, so I have used them only 1 time each over the past year. In such cases (with bags, shoes or clothes) I am usually quick to sell or give them away because I can't imagine that I will be using them again, but then a couple of years later circumstances change and I find myself wanting the same thing I had previously given up as hopeless.
> View attachment 3574622



Both WOCs look lovely. I cannot really tell which red from the photo. I would prefer a true red(like rouge casaque) or darker red for wallet on chain. Then again it's a personal choice. The black is beautiful with gold hardware.


----------



## cremel

It's a long weekend. Hope everyone is having some time to relax.  

From now to mid April I have a bunch of projects to complete. It's a bit stressful and greatly reduces the amount of my spare time.  

That said I was working with my dear niece to decide on a blue sapphire  stone this week. She graduated from GIA and has extensive knowledge about the gem stones. She finally was able to locate this 4.25 CT one with great clarity and color for me. It's coming directly from a whole sale businessman therefore the price is impossible to find in any retail stores in US. US retail price would be like ten times more if design and diamonds are counted.  I am happy with both the the stone and price.  

Presenting this cushion cut royal blue sapphire. It's still in another country now. I will have my niece design the ring.  I am super excited!


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> It's a long weekend. Hope everyone is having some time to relax.
> 
> From now to mid April I have a bunch of projects to complete. It's a bit stressful and greatly reduces the amount of my spare time.
> 
> That said I was working with my dear niece to decide on a blue sapphire  stone this week. She graduated from GIA and has extensive knowledge about the gem stones. She finally was able to locate this 4.25 CT one with great clarity and color for me. It's coming directly from a whole sale businessman therefore the price is impossible to find in any retail stores in US. US retail price would be like ten times more if design and diamonds are counted.  I am happy with both the the stone and price.
> 
> Presenting this cushion cut royal blue sapphire. It's still in another country now. I will have my niece design the ring.  I am super excited!
> 
> View attachment 3575896



Cremel, this is so beautiful and I love the cut. It is timeless and romantic. You are lucky to have a niece with such expertise in gemstones.


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> Both WOCs look lovely. I cannot really tell which red from the photo. I would prefer a true red(like rouge casaque) or darker red for wallet on chain. Then again it's a personal choice. The black is beautiful with gold hardware.



I was going to take another photo of the red for you, but it keeps coming out more orange in the photos. I think it would be close to braise if that was available in regular leather, or maybe rouge vif, not too far from rouge casaque in the shade (no orange undertone, but also no blue undertone)


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> It's a long weekend. Hope everyone is having some time to relax.
> 
> From now to mid April I have a bunch of projects to complete. It's a bit stressful and greatly reduces the amount of my spare time.
> 
> That said I was working with my dear niece to decide on a blue sapphire  stone this week. She graduated from GIA and has extensive knowledge about the gem stones. She finally was able to locate this 4.25 CT one with great clarity and color for me. It's coming directly from a whole sale businessman therefore the price is impossible to find in any retail stores in US. US retail price would be like ten times more if design and diamonds are counted.  I am happy with both the the stone and price.
> 
> Presenting this cushion cut royal blue sapphire. It's still in another country now. I will have my niece design the ring.  I am super excited!
> 
> View attachment 3575896





nicole0612 said:


> Cremel, this is so beautiful and I love the cut. It is timeless and romantic. You are lucky to have a niece with such expertise in gemstones.



What do you have in mind for the design of the ring? Or will it be a surprise?


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> It's a long weekend. Hope everyone is having some time to relax.
> 
> From now to mid April I have a bunch of projects to complete. It's a bit stressful and greatly reduces the amount of my spare time.
> 
> That said I was working with my dear niece to decide on a blue sapphire  stone this week. She graduated from GIA and has extensive knowledge about the gem stones. She finally was able to locate this 4.25 CT one with great clarity and color for me. It's coming directly from a whole sale businessman therefore the price is impossible to find in any retail stores in US. US retail price would be like ten times more if design and diamonds are counted.  I am happy with both the the stone and price.
> 
> Presenting this cushion cut royal blue sapphire. It's still in another country now. I will have my niece design the ring.  I am super excited!
> 
> View attachment 3575896



Cremel that is absolutely the most beautiful stone that I have ever seen. Please post photos of how the ring turns out.


----------



## tabbi001

cremel said:


> It's a long weekend. Hope everyone is having some time to relax.
> 
> From now to mid April I have a bunch of projects to complete. It's a bit stressful and greatly reduces the amount of my spare time.
> 
> That said I was working with my dear niece to decide on a blue sapphire  stone this week. She graduated from GIA and has extensive knowledge about the gem stones. She finally was able to locate this 4.25 CT one with great clarity and color for me. It's coming directly from a whole sale businessman therefore the price is impossible to find in any retail stores in US. US retail price would be like ten times more if design and diamonds are counted.  I am happy with both the the stone and price.
> 
> Presenting this cushion cut royal blue sapphire. It's still in another country now. I will have my niece design the ring.  I am super excited!
> 
> View attachment 3575896


That looks so beautiful!!! Do you have an idea on what you plan to make out of it?


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> May I present a "which one" question?
> I tend towards larger bags, but since I am now carrying a diaper bag I got on the wait list for a square mini and in the meantime I got 2 WOC. I have never seen a WOC that really called my name, but I liked this style more because of the full length flap on the front. Also, the price point of a WOC makes it a very carefree bag to use and abuse.
> I couldn't decide on the color (I prefer black, but 95% of my bags are black). Do you prefer red or black (or both, or neither?).
> I decided to try the WOC after all because I found that I was just putting a card case or a key pochette in my pocket and leaving my bag in the trunk of the car every day. My Hermes bags are all larger sized, so I have used them only 1 time each over the past year. In such cases (with bags, shoes or clothes) I am usually quick to sell or give them away because I can't imagine that I will be using them again, but then a couple of years later circumstances change and I find myself wanting the same thing I had previously given up as hopeless.
> View attachment 3574622



If you need to pick one, the black is more versatile. You won't need to be carrying a diaper bag much longer, esp if your H bags are large. I don't remember carrying just a diaper bag at all with DS2, I think I kept on carrying a 30B and then a medium sized bag for the kids' things.


----------



## EmileH

Happy Monday cafe. Hard to believe but little Eli turned 9 today. I remember the day we brought him home. He weighed 1.5 lbs and I don't think he liked us very much. He hid under the ottoman until I coaxed him out with some chicken. Day two I bought him this little sweater and he was not amused. From my Instagram account


----------



## EmileH

Wooohooo! Good news! Miss gris tourtourelle is back from Paris. We will be reunited tomorrow! [emoji2]


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Happy Monday cafe. Hard to believe but little Eli turned 9 today. I remember the day we brought him home. He weighed 1.5 lbs and I don't think he liked us very much. He hid under the ottoman until I coaxed him out with some chicken. Day two I bought him this little sweater and he was not amused. From my Instagram account
> 
> View attachment 3576227


What a face!  You need to make him a Chanel sweater.  If Pharrell can wear it, so can Eli!

Can't wait to see the bag!  That was decent turn-around time considering the holiday season.


----------



## Mindi B

I have showed Eli's photos to my two chi mixes and explained that THIS is what a chihuahua is _supposed_ to look like.  And that they're just darn lucky I let their mixed-breed behinds live with me.  They don't seem cowed.  Sigh.
PbP, Eli is adorable.  Happy Birthday, Eli!


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> I have showed Eli's photos to my two chi mixes and explained that THIS is what a chihuahua is _supposed_ to look like.  And that they're just darn lucky I let their mixed-breed behinds live with me.  They don't seem cowed.  Sigh.
> PbP, Eli is adorable.  Happy Birthday, Eli!



Awwww... all puppies are special and beautiful. Eli sends his thanks for your birthday wishes.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> What a face!  You need to make him a Chanel sweater.  If Pharrell can wear it, so can Eli!



This is hilarious.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Happy Monday cafe. Hard to believe but little Eli turned 9 today. I remember the day we brought him home. He weighed 1.5 lbs and I don't think he liked us very much. He hid under the ottoman until I coaxed him out with some chicken. Day two I bought him this little sweater and he was not amused. From my Instagram account
> 
> View attachment 3576227



Eli is adorable Ppup!!! Happy birthday to him!!! We also liked to raise our puppies from very young.


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> That looks so beautiful!!! Do you have an idea on what you plan to make out of it?



A ring. [emoji3]


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> If you need to pick one, the black is more versatile. You won't need to be carrying a diaper bag much longer, esp if your H bags are large. I don't remember carrying just a diaper bag at all with DS2, I think I kept on carrying a 30B and then a medium sized bag for the kids' things.


Thank you for the advice and for bringing me back to reality.  My purchases are always so of-the-moment, I tend to buy too much of what I need today and not consider how my needs will change. One very useful thing I purchased after my son was born was a phone case attached to a decorative leather strap (it sounds weird, but it is actually cute, and it is so useful because now I am not constantly dropping my phone while I am carrying him with both arms), so putting a strap/chain on a wallet or mini bag seemed like a nice way of not losing my wallet when it falls out of my pocket.  You are so right, 1 is probably more than enough, in 6 months I will have no use for 3 of them.  My son turns 1 year on Saturday 
I have the perfect H bags to transition from a diaper bag.  So un-chic with current styles, but so practical.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cremel that is absolutely the most beautiful stone that I have ever seen. Please post photos of how the ring turns out.



Yes will do. [emoji1]

Thank you for liking the stone.


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> What do you have in mind for the design of the ring? Or will it be a surprise?



We are brain storming. I would prefer something simple.


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> I was going to take another photo of the red for you, but it keeps coming out more orange in the photos. I think it would be close to braise if that was available in regular leather, or maybe rouge vif, not too far from rouge casaque in the shade (no orange undertone, but also no blue undertone)



I could feel that you want a red one don't you??[emoji3]

Go with your heart. [emoji8]


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> Cremel, this is so beautiful and I love the cut. It is timeless and romantic. You are lucky to have a niece with such expertise in gemstones.



Thank you. I love royal blue in general.  She is very helpful.


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for the advice and for bringing me back to reality.  My purchases are always so of-the-moment, I tend to buy too much of what I need today and not consider how my needs will change. One very useful thing I purchased after my son was born was a phone case attached to a decorative leather strap (it sounds weird, but it is actually cute, and it is so useful because now I am not constantly dropping my phone while I am carrying him with both arms), so putting a strap/chain on a wallet or mini bag seemed like a nice way of not losing my wallet when it falls out of my pocket.  You are so right, 1 is probably more than enough, in 6 months I will have no use for 3 of them.  My son turns 1 year on Saturday
> I have the perfect H bags to transition from a diaper bag.  So un-chic with current styles, but so practical.



This is my current status too. 

I usually carry a B30 or a Chanel with strap then a bag for the two kids' stuff. My younger one is already 14 months so I don't expect too much baby stuff much longer.  He will be like his brother- just the toddler stuff. I often use garden party 36 for their stuff.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> It's a long weekend. Hope everyone is having some time to relax.
> 
> From now to mid April I have a bunch of projects to complete. It's a bit stressful and greatly reduces the amount of my spare time.
> 
> That said I was working with my dear niece to decide on a blue sapphire  stone this week. She graduated from GIA and has extensive knowledge about the gem stones. She finally was able to locate this 4.25 CT one with great clarity and color for me. It's coming directly from a whole sale businessman therefore the price is impossible to find in any retail stores in US. US retail price would be like ten times more if design and diamonds are counted.  I am happy with both the the stone and price.
> 
> Presenting this cushion cut royal blue sapphire. It's still in another country now. I will have my niece design the ring.  I am super excited!
> 
> View attachment 3575896


Gorgeous stone!   Beautiful color!   Nice size!  Niece done good.   Looking forward to seeing how you and her decide to set it.  

 Say, cremel, would you mind asking how niece liked GIA class on colored stones?  I'm not a big fan of diamonds -- someone can always come along with a bigger one -- but I like colored stones.   And, you know, diamonds have their flaws.  Take the Krup diamond Richard Burton got for Elizabeth Taylor.   The American Natural History museum (New York) had an exhibit on diamonds a while back.  Krup was there.  People are looking at the case, yeah, it was like the size of a quarter but no sparkle.  Guard then said you have to look at it from across the room.   Everybody stepped back 10 feet and THEN it sparkled like mad.   I guess that's a good ringstone for an introvert.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wooohooo! Good news! Miss gris tourtourelle is back from Paris. We will be reunited tomorrow! [emoji2]


So that's the Paris surprise!   You got the bag spa'd or repaired?   Really fast turnaround and Gris t is a really nice mushroom color.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> So that's the Paris surprise!   You got the bag spa'd or repaired?   Really fast turnaround and Gris t is a really nice mushroom color.



Oh no that wasn't the surprise. I found a Chanel dress to match my brasserie collection jacket for an amazing sale price. It arrived last week. I'm sorry, I posted it on the Chanel thread but not here. I just received the call about my bag today. Here's the dress.


----------



## dharma

cremel said:


> It's a long weekend. Hope everyone is having some time to relax.
> 
> From now to mid April I have a bunch of projects to complete. It's a bit stressful and greatly reduces the amount of my spare time.
> 
> That said I was working with my dear niece to decide on a blue sapphire  stone this week. She graduated from GIA and has extensive knowledge about the gem stones. She finally was able to locate this 4.25 CT one with great clarity and color for me. It's coming directly from a whole sale businessman therefore the price is impossible to find in any retail stores in US. US retail price would be like ten times more if design and diamonds are counted.  I am happy with both the the stone and price.
> 
> Presenting this cushion cut royal blue sapphire. It's still in another country now. I will have my niece design the ring.  I am super excited!
> 
> View attachment 3575896


What a beautiful color!!! I can't wait to see the finished piece! Is sapphire your birthstone?


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Happy Monday cafe. Hard to believe but little Eli turned 9 today. I remember the day we brought him home. He weighed 1.5 lbs and I don't think he liked us very much. He hid under the ottoman until I coaxed him out with some chicken. Day two I bought him this little sweater and he was not amused. From my Instagram account
> 
> View attachment 3576227



Happy birthday PbP for your little PbP 
Eli is a gorgeous boy! This was almost my son's name, we were debating between 2 choices and they would not allow us to leave the hospital until we made a final decision 
So I love his name of course!


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Happy birthday PbP for your little PbP
> Eli is a gorgeous boy! This was almost my son's name, we were debating between 2 choices and they would not allow us to leave the hospital until we made a final decision
> So I love his name of course!



Oh that's sweet. Thank you. DH's family are big NY giants fans so he is named after Eli Manning.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh no that wasn't the surprise. I found a Chanel dress to match my brasserie collection jacket for an amazing sale price. It arrived last week. I'm sorry, I posted it on the Chanel thread but not here. I just received the call about my bag today. Here's the dress.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3576566
> View attachment 3576567
> View attachment 3576568


Verrrrrrry Nice!  The dress is perfect for the jacket!


----------



## Hat Trick

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh no that wasn't the surprise. I found a Chanel dress to match my brasserie collection jacket for an amazing sale price. It arrived last week. I'm sorry, I posted it on the Chanel thread but not here. I just received the call about my bag today. Here's the dress.
> View attachment 3576566
> View attachment 3576567
> View attachment 3576568



Wow! That's lovely!  You look fab, Pocketbook Pup!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh no that wasn't the surprise. I found a Chanel dress to match my brasserie collection jacket for an amazing sale price. It arrived last week. I'm sorry, I posted it on the Chanel thread but not here. I just received the call about my bag today. Here's the dress.
> 
> View attachment 3576566
> View attachment 3576567
> View attachment 3576568



This is so pretty!  I remember when you posted that you ordered this (was this the one that your SA lied to you about?).  It is gorgeous!


----------



## EmileH

Thank you both. I tried it last year and debated getting it but it was just too expensive. I was lucky to find it on sale in a Europe. It was about 70 off US full price.


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> This is my current status too.
> 
> I usually carry a B30 or a Chanel with strap then a bag for the two kids' stuff. My younger one is already 14 months so I don't expect too much baby stuff much longer.  He will be like his brother- just the toddler stuff. I often use garden party 36 for their stuff.


This is great. I have a GP36, and it is almost exactly the size of the diaper bag I am ready to ditch ASAP.  I guess I found my answer


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> This is so pretty!  I remember when you posted that you ordered this (was this the one that your SA lied to you about?).  It is gorgeous!



I have no idea what is the truth at Chanel. First there was only one in my size in the US and  people were fighting to get it. I tried it and decided it was too expensive. Then suddenly there were two hanging in my size in the store. Then it went on sale 40% off. Both were still there. I still passed. Then I was told that after the sale all of the ready to wear would be destroyed so it was my last chance. By then I had kind of had it with the mental gymnastics.

But thoughts of it lingered and when I heard that the stores in Europe had older merchandise for their sales I contacted my SA in Paris who was able to track it down for me. I still wouldn't have paid full price for it. I don't know whether it's true that they destroy merchandise after the sale in the US or not. I swear that a coat I saw on sale last year was on the sale rack this year too. Who knows. I really prefer shopping in a Paris. They don't play games and they are honest with you.


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Happy Monday cafe. Hard to believe but little Eli turned 9 today. I remember the day we brought him home. He weighed 1.5 lbs and I don't think he liked us very much. He hid under the ottoman until I coaxed him out with some chicken. Day two I bought him this little sweater and he was not amused. From my Instagram account
> 
> View attachment 3576227



Happy birthday Eli! More years in good health 

Wow so many good news! Congratulations on the quick return of grisT and the new dress. Looks so fab on you 
Perhaps your SO will be arriving soon? more good news to celebrate!


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> Happy birthday Eli! More years in good health
> 
> Wow so many good news! Congratulations on the quick return of grisT and the new dress. Looks so fab on you
> Perhaps your SO will be arriving soon? more good news to celebrate!



Thank you. I'm sure it's too soon for the SO and I don't mind spreading out the joy. The waiting is half the fun. Am I a good Hermes customer or what? [emoji23] 

I did notice that the flights to Paris are so inexpensive. The thought struck me that if my bag was ready I could just hop on a plane. But it's for the best. I should fertilize my money tree for now.


----------



## eagle1002us

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Loro-Pi...294847338&eItemId=prod188240232&cmCat=product
Pocketbook Pup, Here's a Loro Piana shawl that appears to be in a colvert teal and an H red.  (approximately).   I glom on to teal things.   It's at NM online.  Thought it might suit both your K's.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Loro-Pi...294847338&eItemId=prod188240232&cmCat=product
> Pocketbook Pup, Here's a Loro Piana shawl that appears to be in a colvert teal and an H red.  (approximately).   I glom on to teal things.   It's at NM online.  Thought it might suit both your K's.



Oh isn't that Lovely! It has some blue sapphire in there too. If anything I should be buying fewer scarves. It's a race with time to wear what I have. [emoji23]


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Happy Monday cafe. Hard to believe but little Eli turned 9 today. I remember the day we brought him home. He weighed 1.5 lbs and I don't think he liked us very much. He hid under the ottoman until I coaxed him out with some chicken. Day two I bought him this little sweater and he was not amused. From my Instagram account
> 
> View attachment 3576227


There are not enough like buttons for this!!! Eli is so delicate and adorable!!!! Like @Mindi B , my Dad has always had a chi hybrid as a companion. The new one is Baby, lol. Baby's diet consists of meatballs, chicken, ham sandwiches and ice cream. And three cookies after each walk. Needless to say he is the largest chi ever.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> There are not enough like buttons for this!!! Eli is so delicate and adorable!!!! Like @Mindi B , my Dad has always had a chi hybrid as a companion. The new one is Baby, lol. Baby's diet consists of meatballs, chicken, ham sandwiches and ice cream. And three cookies after each walk. Needless to say he is the largest chi ever.



Haha! It's impossible not to spoil them. Can you imagine that I almost brought him back to the breeder? The first three nights he cried all night like a baby. DH slept with his arm over the bed petting him all night but still he cried. On the fourth night we let him sleep in the bed. He stopped crying and took over our lives.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha! It's impossible not to spoil them. Can you imagine that I almost brought him back to the breeder? The first three nights he cried all night like a baby. DH slept with his arm over the bed petting him all night but still he cried. On the fourth night we let him sleep in the bed. He stopped crying and took over our lives.


Of course!!! He wanted to be in the bed!! Sweet little guy. Dogs are pack animals, they need to be with the pack. That's my logic and I'm sticking to it (while I pet two girls under the covers with me at this very moment)


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Of course!!! He wanted to be in the bed!! Sweet little guy. Dogs are pack animals, they need to be with the pack. That's my logic and I'm sticking to it (while I pet two girls under the covers with me at this very moment)



So sweet. I hope you are feeling well. Our pets are so much fun to snuggle with.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh isn't that Lovely! It has some blue sapphire in there too. If anything I should be buying fewer scarves. It's a race with time to wear what I have. [emoji23]


Oh, I wasn't expecting you to get the shawl, I know how devoted H ladies are, I just wanted to show you that there is a shade of red which a deep teal, maybe even one as deep as Colvert, can go with.  
I have only 1 H shawl and have yet to wear it this season but I will mosey on by to NM and see what it looks like IRL, strictly for my own deeply profound deep teal interest.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Lovely!  I have the CDC in all silver and I like to pair it with my hinged bracelet.  I like the way you combined all the metals too.


I would like to see a pix of your all silver CDC paired with hinged bracelet b/c I am mulling over how I might pair mine with something suitable.   It would be great to see.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for the advice and for bringing me back to reality.  *My purchases are always so of-the-moment, I tend to buy too much of what I need today and not consider how my needs will change.* One very useful thing I purchased after my son was born was a phone case attached to a decorative leather strap (it sounds weird, but it is actually cute, and it is so useful because now I am not constantly dropping my phone while I am carrying him with both arms), so putting a strap/chain on a wallet or mini bag seemed like a nice way of not losing my wallet when it falls out of my pocket.  You are so right, 1 is probably more than enough, in 6 months I will have no use for 3 of them.  My son turns 1 year on Saturday
> I have the perfect H bags to transition from a diaper bag.  So un-chic with current styles, but so practical.


This is so, so correct for many of us, including me.   My tastes change over time, so I  move on to something new.   Initially, the purchase is so captivating.  Over time, not so much.
Happy b-day to your son, Nicole!  Congratulations to you and him.


----------



## Genie27

Cremel that stone is stunning! Please do post the finished piece when it's done. Your niece picked a beautiful stone. 

PbP, your Eli is a heartbreaker.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> I would like to see a pix of your all silver CDC paired with hinged bracelet b/c I am mulling over how I might pair mine with something suitable.   It would be great to see.



I knew I the picture was floating around tPF and I  had to find it.


----------



## cremel

Ppup you look absolutely fabulous!! Great choice on the dress! Glad to hear your Kelly is coming back soon. [emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Dharma my birthstone is emerald.  I love blue sapphire so it comes first. [emoji1][emoji1]emerald is still on the waiting list.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3576837
> 
> 
> I knew I the picture was floating around tPF and I  had to find it.


Both pairings look great.   I particularly appreciate seeing the hinged bracelet as I haven't been to the boutique lately.  I'd been wondering how that bracelet looks.  I think the central hinge looks really good with the central CDC do-hickey (That circle has a name, right?).   Good choice.  Thanks for tracking down these pictures, graceK..


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> Gorgeous stone!   Beautiful color!   Nice size!  Niece done good.   Looking forward to seeing how you and her decide to set it.
> 
> Say, cremel, would you mind asking how niece liked GIA class on colored stones?  I'm not a big fan of diamonds -- someone can always come along with a bigger one -- but I like colored stones.   And, you know, diamonds have their flaws.  Take the Krup diamond Richard Burton got for Elizabeth Taylor.   The American Natural History museum (New York) had an exhibit on diamonds a while back.  Krup was there.  People are looking at the case, yeah, it was like the size of a quarter but no sparkle.  Guard then said you have to look at it from across the room.   Everybody stepped back 10 feet and THEN it sparkled like mad.   I guess that's a good ringstone for an introvert.




Eagle thank you for admiring this stone.  Color has the most important influence on blue sapphire's value. This one's color is beautiful. 

She took almost four years going through all the classes, diamonds, colored stones, design, hand crafting... the classes offered her essential knowledge about the stones, however, she came to know more about the market, design, trend, value after she started working as a designer/reseller herself. She prefers colored diamonds over the white ones(the yellow or green diamonds are amazingly beautiful!!) and she loves the three classic & valuable stones: blue sapphire,ruby, emerald. She will design her engagement and wedding rings with pigeon blood ruby.  I think she enjoyed the classes for several reasons: she wants to start her own jewelry shop featuring the precious gemstones, and she  loves designing jewelry.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Eagle thank you for admiring this stone.  Color has the most important influence on blue sapphire's value. This one's color is beautiful.
> 
> She took almost four years going through all the classes, diamonds, colored stones, design, hand crafting... the classes offered her essential knowledge about the stones, however, she came to know more about the market, design, trend, value after she started working as a designer/reseller herself. She prefers colored diamonds over the white ones(the yellow or green diamonds are amazingly beautiful!!) and she loves the three classic & valuable stones: blue sapphire,ruby, emerald. She will design her engagement and wedding rings with pigeon blood ruby.  I think she enjoyed the classes for several reasons: she wants to start her own jewelry shop featuring the precious gemstones, and she  loves designing jewelry.



That sounds fascinating and very fun. When she opens her jewelry store let us know. [emoji6]


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Eagle thank you for admiring this stone.  Color has the most important influence on blue sapphire's value. This one's color is beautiful.
> 
> She took almost four years going through all the classes, diamonds, colored stones, design, hand crafting... the classes offered her essential knowledge about the stones, however, she came to know more about the market, design, trend, value after she started working as a designer/reseller herself. She prefers colored diamonds over the white ones(the yellow or green diamonds are amazingly beautiful!!) and she loves the three classic & valuable stones: blue sapphire,ruby, emerald. She will design her engagement and wedding rings with pigeon blood ruby.  I think she enjoyed the classes for several reasons: she wants to start her own jewelry shop featuring the precious gemstones, and she  loves designing jewelry.


What a wonderful relative!   How interesting it must be to know her!


----------



## cremel

Ppup and eagle sure thing I will let you know. 

This niece is a very interesting character. She was a worry free teenager just a few years ago. She was born in a rich family. Her mom kept letting cash flow into her account(which DH and I do not like.). Yet she maintained her own sense as a consumer towards brandy stuff. She stopped accepting money from her mom at age 23 while taking classes in GIA and since then she was supporting herself. After failing any level of math and physics classss she fell in love with GIA. I thought she was hopeless after she dropped out of college to pursue her GIA school. She was on her path to become a college graduate and an opera singer. She was training for opera singing because she loved classic music and that extremely high pitch/rare voice. Piano is something she started playing since age of 6. 

DH and I were talking about this a few days back. We were thinking maybe everyone just finds their own path, perhaps college education
 is for most people but not for her.  And I used to be very harsh on her for her study during her stay with me. Her parents were running business from a country far so I was the guardian during her college. 

In middle school she fought with boys/people here and there. One incident was that her dad was misunderstood by a restaurant waitress and looked down. They were not dressed upscale when walked into the nice restaurant. She threw a phone to that woman's face during the fight. [emoji33]

At age of 4, she was watching a show with me. The girl in the movie fell into a muddy pond. I was laughing. She turned to me with a disgusted look and said " why are you laughing. It's sad that she fell and could not get up!!!"...

Sorry for the long post here.  I got carried away... learned she was getting married two weeks ago. I have been thinking about her a lot.


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> Ppup and eagle sure thing I will let you know.
> 
> This niece is a very interesting character. She was a worry free teenager just a few years ago. She was born in a rich family. Her mom kept letting cash flow into her account(which DH and I do not like.). Yet she maintained her own sense as a consumer towards brandy stuff. She stopped accepting money from her mom at age 23 while taking classes in GIA and since then she was supporting herself. After failing any level of math and physics classss she fell in love with GIA. I thought she was hopeless after she dropped out of college to pursue her GIA school. She was on her path to become a college graduate and an opera singer. She was training for opera singing because she loved classic music and that extremely high pitch/rare voice. Piano is something she started playing since age of 6.
> 
> DH and I were talking about this a few days back. We were thinking maybe everyone just finds their own path, perhaps college education
> is for most people but not for her.  And I used to be very harsh on her for her study during her stay with me. Her parents were running business from a country far so I was the guardian during her college.
> 
> In middle school she fought with boys/people here and there. One incident was that her dad was misunderstood by a restaurant waitress and looked down. They were not dressed upscale when walked into the nice restaurant. She threw a phone to that woman's face during the fight. [emoji33]
> 
> At age of 4, she was watching a show with me. The girl in the movie fell into a muddy pond. I was laughing. She turned to me with a disgusted look and said " why are you laughing. It's sad that she fell and could not get up!!!"...
> 
> Sorry for the long post here.  I got carried away... learned she was getting married two weeks ago. I have been thinking about her a lot.



No apologies are in order, you have just presented a lovely short story about a woman who is complex, dynamic and unexpected. Your anecdotes allow us to see not only her actions (maybe her emotions bubble close to the surface? She has passionate intrinsic empathy, even as a tiny child, but also uncontrolled anger which may have been beyond her understanding at the time), but it also shows your sincere care for this young woman. Not many of us are willing to take on pain and worry for a relative, most are only interested in discussing their mini downfalls for gossip or schadenfreude. I think you are very sincere and a kind woman.


----------



## EmileH

I have to catch up on the thread but.... she's home!!!'


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have to catch up on the thread but.... she's home!!!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3577707



Looks like new!!!


----------



## dharma

cremel said:


> Ppup and eagle sure thing I will let you know.
> 
> This niece is a very interesting character. She was a worry free teenager just a few years ago. She was born in a rich family. Her mom kept letting cash flow into her account(which DH and I do not like.). Yet she maintained her own sense as a consumer towards brandy stuff. She stopped accepting money from her mom at age 23 while taking classes in GIA and since then she was supporting herself. After failing any level of math and physics classss she fell in love with GIA. I thought she was hopeless after she dropped out of college to pursue her GIA school. She was on her path to become a college graduate and an opera singer. She was training for opera singing because she loved classic music and that extremely high pitch/rare voice. Piano is something she started playing since age of 6.
> 
> DH and I were talking about this a few days back. We were thinking maybe everyone just finds their own path, perhaps college education
> is for most people but not for her.  And I used to be very harsh on her for her study during her stay with me. Her parents were running business from a country far so I was the guardian during her college.
> 
> In middle school she fought with boys/people here and there. One incident was that her dad was misunderstood by a restaurant waitress and looked down. They were not dressed upscale when walked into the nice restaurant. She threw a phone to that woman's face during the fight. [emoji33]
> 
> At age of 4, she was watching a show with me. The girl in the movie fell into a muddy pond. I was laughing. She turned to me with a disgusted look and said " why are you laughing. It's sad that she fell and could not get up!!!"...
> 
> Sorry for the long post here.  I got carried away... learned she was getting married two weeks ago. I have been thinking about her a lot.


An "artistic temperament"  I hope she does very well with her jewelry, and you are a kind and loving Aunt.
My birthstone is emerald too! I would love one someday.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have to catch up on the thread but.... she's home!!!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3577707


And she looks gorgeous!


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> No apologies are in order, you have just presented a lovely short story about a woman who is complex, dynamic and unexpected. Your anecdotes allow us to see not only her actions (maybe her emotions bubble close to the surface? She has passionate intrinsic empathy, even as a tiny child, but also uncontrolled anger which may have been beyond her understanding at the time), but it also shows your sincere care for this young woman. Not many of us are willing to take on pain and worry for a relative, most are only interested in discussing their mini downfalls for gossip or schadenfreude. I think you are very sincere and a kind woman.


*@cremel*, I wholeheartedly agree with Nicole's post.  Your niece is definitely complex but with a strong creative and artistic streak, whether in music or art.   How nice to know about her.  And, can't wait for the ring designs!


----------



## Genie27

One more Emerald birthstone here. I also have a weakness for sapphires and other coloured stones. 

Cremel, you are so sweet - I can see you care deeply for your niece, in your pleasure to see her find her way in life.


----------



## Genie27

PbP, gorgeous pairing with the brandebourg.


----------



## cremel

Genie Eagle Nicole Dharma you are all too kind. [emoji1][emoji8][emoji8]

Anyone has experience to resize Hermès rings?


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have to catch up on the thread but.... she's home!!!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3577707



Beautiful!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have to catch up on the thread but.... she's home!!!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3577707



She has returned! Looking so regal. So did they confirm whether it was a small piece of hardware or some other foreign substance?


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> She has returned! Looking so regal. So did they confirm whether it was a small piece of hardware or some other foreign substance?



I didn't ask. They were so nice about it. She came back with plastic on all of her hardware like new. They must have completely detailed her as DH described it. They did my monogram in silver rather than gold. My store is going to see if they can get a new clochette with gold monogram but if not I don't mind. It's subtle and it will remind me of the whole little adventure. All is well that ends well and they really were phenomenal about the whole thing.


----------



## dharma

I'm glad she's back! That's very strange about the monogram, they had the bag to match the hardware. I ordered a custom strap once and they sent gold instead of silver hardware. They replaced the hardware but Hermes is still stamped in gold. Oh well, I'd rather have the strap,  lol. It does remind me of how many times Claude had to remake it and makes me smile. I wonder if they can stamp gold right over the silver for you?


----------



## dharma

Another dinner party


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Another dinner party
> View attachment 3578320



That's my kind of guest list. [emoji2]


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's my kind of guest list. [emoji2]


Eli would have ruled this bunch


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I didn't ask. They were so nice about it. She came back with plastic on all of her hardware like new. They must have completely detailed her as DH described it. They did my monogram in silver rather than gold. My store is going to see if they can get a new clochette with gold monogram but if not I don't mind. It's subtle and it will remind me of the whole little adventure. All is well that ends well and they really were phenomenal about the whole thing.


That was pretty sloppy IMO.  They should get you a new one with the gold stamping.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> That was pretty sloppy IMO.  They should get you a new one with the gold stamping.



I think they will. I said that I didn't mind but they insisted on requesting it for me. On GT it is really difficult to tell. It doesn't bother me either way. But I suspect they will get me a new one. The service has been amazing so I am happy.


----------



## JolieS

dharma said:


> Another dinner party
> View attachment 3578320


So much...texture.


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Another dinner party
> View attachment 3578320


Some of these dogs are stuffed, right?   It's a cute picture.   I like the small guy in the back.


----------



## dharma

You are too funny. Stuffed with kibble perhaps, they are real, lol.


----------



## Mindi B

I keep coming back to that photo, dharma.  They are absolutely adorable, each and every one.  I can't get enough of those faces.


----------



## Notorious Pink

dharma said:


> Another dinner party
> View attachment 3578320



Love this pic. Amazed at how they got all the dogs to look at the camera and hold still!


----------



## dharma

BBC said:


> Love this pic. Amazed at how they got all the dogs to look at the camera and hold still!





Mindi B said:


> I keep coming back to that photo, dharma.  They are absolutely adorable, each and every one.  I can't get enough of those faces.



Thank you! BBC, my friend is most definitely a dog whisperer. I'm pretty sure I've posted other dinner party shots in this thread in the past. She manages to get the shot of the dog guests every time. This one is special to me because my girls finally got the hang of it and are looking at the camera. I'm kvelling every time I look at it because they are usually the naughty ones.


----------



## lulilu

I have read somewhere about the guy who rescued and owns these dogs.  Amazing guy.  Or maybe it's just a guy with a similar pack.


----------



## dharma

lulilu said:


> I have read somewhere about the guy who rescued and owns these dogs.  Amazing guy.  Or maybe it's just a guy with a similar pack.


Must be similar, this is my extended clan xo


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Love this pic. Amazed at how they got all the dogs to look at the camera and hold still!


That's why I thought some of the dogs were stuffed animals.


----------



## lulilu

dharma said:


> Must be similar, this is my extended clan xo



This is the guy I was thinking about.  I follow him on instagram.  He adopts old dogs.  https://www.instagram.com/wolfgang2242/


----------



## dharma

lulilu said:


> This is the guy I was thinking about.  I follow him on instagram.  He adopts old dogs.  https://www.instagram.com/wolfgang2242/


Thank you for the link! Love the pig!
Happy to share that all of the dinner party dogs are rescues except for one.


----------



## dharma

.


----------



## cremel

dharma said:


> Another dinner party
> View attachment 3578320



This is too cute !![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## alismarr

dharma said:


> Another dinner party
> View attachment 3578320



I love this.  The big boy/girl in the middle has such a wise face and the dog on the far left is almost putting on a "smile for the camera" look.  Do I see two Bedlington terriers?


----------



## alismarr

I also love the fact that they are rescues.


----------



## gracekelly

Very exciting day.  Between watching the Inauguration and watching the rain pour down it has been a busy day here in So Cal.  We have one more mega storm to go through and I am not looking forward to it.


----------



## dharma

alismarr said:


> I love this.  The big boy/girl in the middle has such a wise face and the dog on the far left is almost putting on a "smile for the camera" look.  Do I see two Bedlington terriers?


Yes you do! The tiny one, Emmy, is a rescue with special needs. The larger boy, Zander, is the only non rescue in the group, from a lovely breeder.  Rosie is the big girl in the middle, a very old soul. The three of them are the homeowners and hosts of the party.


----------



## Mindi B

I have a girl crush on Rosie.


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Yes you do! The tiny one, Emmy, is a rescue with special needs. The larger boy, Zander, is the only non rescue in the group, from a lovely breeder.  Rosie is the big girl in the middle, a very old soul. The three of them are the homeowners and hosts of the party.


I have a "special need" for Emmy.


----------



## Kyokei

Haven't gotten to stop by in a while because of a lot of real life issues, but I am finally getting over being sick and wanted to stop by and say hello to everyone. I've ventured into H RTW a bit more and even found the perfect casual watch there. I hope that everyone is doing well, and hope that life will clear up a bit so I have more time to stop by on here and chat. I miss you all!


----------



## Mindi B

Hi, Kyokei!  We missed you, too!  Hope you are feeling much better.  Any chance of a picture of your new watch?


----------



## Kyokei

Here it is! And the sweater is Hermes RTW too.
After using the watch for a bit, I've determined it definitely needs an extra hole added, so I'm going to see about that the next time I go to H....


----------



## katekluet

Kyokei said:


> Haven't gotten to stop by in a while because of a lot of real life issues, but I am finally getting over being sick and wanted to stop by and say hello to everyone. I've ventured into H RTW a bit more and even found the perfect casual watch there. I hope that everyone is doing well, and hope that life will clear up a bit so I have more time to stop by on here and chat. I miss you all!


Missed you! Glad you are recovering


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> Haven't gotten to stop by in a while because of a lot of real life issues, but I am finally getting over being sick and wanted to stop by and say hello to everyone. I've ventured into H RTW a bit more and even found the perfect casual watch there. I hope that everyone is doing well, and hope that life will clear up a bit so I have more time to stop by on here and chat. I miss you all!



Kyokei,

Good to see you here!!! We missed you. 

[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> Here it is! And the sweater is Hermes RTW too.
> After using the watch for a bit, I've determined it definitely needs an extra hole added, so I'm going to see about that the next time I go to H....



I have a simple H watch too. I bought the smallest size and it actually fits my small wrist with one hole left.


----------



## dharma

Kyokei said:


> Here it is! And the sweater is Hermes RTW too.
> After using the watch for a bit, I've determined it definitely needs an extra hole added, so I'm going to see about that the next time I go to H....


Happy to see you here, Kyokei! It's a beautiful watch, I love the barenia strap


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Here it is! And the sweater is Hermes RTW too.
> After using the watch for a bit, I've determined it definitely needs an extra hole added, so I'm going to see about that the next time I go to H....



Lovely watch. Feel better soon,


----------



## EmileH

Per our earlier conversation. I came across this photo of Grace Kelly in the town where I grew up in NJ.


----------



## Mindi B

Beautiful watch, Kyokei!


----------



## fromparis

Kyokei said:


> Here it is! And the sweater is Hermes RTW too.
> After using the watch for a bit, I've determined it definitely needs an extra hole added, so I'm going to see about that the next time I go to H....


Lovely Watch Kyokei ! Very elegant especially with the barenia strap  !!!


----------



## EmileH

From the Hermes Instagram account. Lovely dress but they might as well have just shown it on the hanger. I cropped out the poor model's face. For those of us who wished we had a small bust size. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Perli

Pocketbook Pup said:


> For those of us who wished we had a small bust size. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> From the Hermes Instagram account. Lovely dress but they might as well have just shown it on the hanger. I cropped out the poor model's face. For those of us who wished we had a small bust size. Be careful what you wish for.
> 
> View attachment 3585098


Oh that is very sad. But hey, she may be able to carry off a DVF wrap, right?


----------



## Mindi B

Hey, we flat-chested gals deserve love, too!  I'm sure this model is extraordinarily thin, which I am not, but frankly my upper half doesn't look much different than hers.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> Hey, we flat-chested gals deserve love, too!  I'm sure this model is extraordinarily thin, which I am not, but frankly my upper half doesn't look much different than hers.



Minds I'm sure you wear clothes that fit you properly. This looks awful on the poor girl. She does look quite thin. Too thin.


----------



## Mindi B

I try, I do.  But I am hopelessly pear-shaped. Always separates for me.  Sigh.
Sorry--back to Hernes RTW!


----------



## Genie27

So I'm back to square one in my search for urban, waterproof winter boots with a non-slip tread that don't look like Nanook of the North. My DM ran all over town and got me a pair of the black motos to try on. I still like the duck style better, but neither feels very nice on. Cheap material etc. I know I only plan on wearing them a few days in a year, but still. I feel a little grumbly.

It's not Prada lambskin, that's for sure.  This is how I know I'm completely spoiled. 

I think I will look for Moncler or La Canadienne either this year or next. Have any of you tried these brands for waterproof winter boots? Any other brands to suggest? I saw some really nice ski boots from Prada but they were way too apres ski for me and would have been too warm.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> From the Hermes Instagram account. Lovely dress but they might as well have just shown it on the hanger. I cropped out the poor model's face. For those of us who wished we had a small bust size. Be careful what you wish for
> View attachment 3585098


A woman I know was not too thin, she was fine, but in her early 30s, before she had kids, her chest was, well, a tad concave compared with the rest of her.   Maybe the model is like that.  Surely there has to be lingerie that would give her a more well-proportioned figure?   I am surprised that Hermes used a model who fit the dress so poorly (or vice versa).  I thought a bit of artful pinning before the models were sent down the runway was pretty much routine at fashion shows.


----------



## eagle1002us

Postscript:  the dress is stunning.   It's classic.   The pattern layout is superb.   It reminds me of Chanel's deco geometric patterns in her sportswear from the Jazz Age.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> So I'm back to square one in my search for urban, waterproof winter boots with a non-slip tread that don't look like Nanook of the North. My DM ran all over town and got me a pair of the black motos to try on. I still like the duck style better, but neither feels very nice on. Cheap material etc. I know I only plan on wearing them a few days in a year, but still. I feel a little grumbly.
> 
> It's not Prada lambskin, that's for sure.  This is how I know I'm completely spoiled.
> 
> I think I will look for Moncler or La Canadienne either this year or next. Have any of you tried these brands for waterproof winter boots? Any other brands to suggest? I saw some really nice ski boots from Prada but they were way too apres ski for me and would have been too warm.


I don't live in Snow City but when this area did have a fair amount of snow La Canadienne was a superb brand for keeping feet cozy.  For that reason I have not tossed my LC boots.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> So I'm back to square one in my search for urban, waterproof winter boots with a non-slip tread that don't look like Nanook of the North. My DM ran all over town and got me a pair of the black motos to try on. I still like the duck style better, but neither feels very nice on. Cheap material etc. I know I only plan on wearing them a few days in a year, but still. I feel a little grumbly.
> 
> It's not Prada lambskin, that's for sure.  This is how I know I'm completely spoiled.
> 
> I think I will look for Moncler or La Canadienne either this year or next. Have any of you tried these brands for waterproof winter boots? Any other brands to suggest? I saw some really nice ski boots from Prada but they were way too apres ski for me and would have been too warm.



Genie, I understand the dilemma. I hate wearing ugly snow boots in the winter. I would love something nice to wear. For me grippiness is key. I don't want to fall on my you know what. I have motoboots. They are ok but not great. What about aquatilla? They are popular right? I have deferred looking fir new boots for yet another year.



eagle1002us said:


> A woman I know was not too thin, she was fine, but in her early 30s, before she had kids, her chest was, well, a tad concave compared with the rest of her.   Maybe the model is like that.  Surely there has to be lingerie that would give her a more well-proportioned figure?   I am surprised that Hermes used a model who fit the dress so poorly (or vice versa).  I thought a bit of artful pinning before the models were sent down the runway was pretty much routine at fashion shows.



I shouldn't joke at the model's physique. Maybe that's just her build. I'm mostly shocked that they would send her down the runway like that. Surely there was some better outfit forher to wear.


----------



## Genie27

I adore the pink one to the right - more my colour palette, but yes, the neutrals would also work. I think the lack of fillage is more obvious due to the prominent darts. She would look awesome in some of the outfits in the Asians + H thread.


----------



## Genie27

PbP, I love the details on these Fendis at Saks, and the rubber lug sole is perfect for snow, but they are $$$ and realistically too tall/short to be flattering on my leg. The ones I'm trying to replace are more fitted at the ankle and come up to a more flattering height.


----------



## Mininana

Hi cafe! More writing to come as I don't like typing on the phone but pics first. Thanks for letting me share! 










PBP I emailed you these before I posted here. So discard email! Hehe


----------



## EmileH

Mininana said:


> Hi cafe! More writing to come as I don't like typing on the phone but pics first. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3586163
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586164
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586165
> 
> 
> PBP I emailed you these before I posted here. So discard email! Hehe



You didn't show your pretty shoes. [emoji2]

What color bag are the twillies going on? They are cute


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> PbP, I love the details on these Fendis at Saks, and the rubber lug sole is perfect for snow, but they are $$$ and realistically too tall/short to be flattering on my leg. The ones I'm trying to replace are more fitted at the ankle and come up to a more flattering height.
> 
> View attachment 3586077



They are nice. I fear the cost. [emoji51]


----------



## scarf1

Mininana said:


> Hi cafe! More writing to come as I don't like typing on the phone but pics first. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3586163
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586164
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586165
> 
> 
> PBP I emailed you these before I posted here. So discard email! Hehe


Love the Art Deco details on the twillies.


----------



## Mininana

scarf1 said:


> Love the Art Deco details on the twillies.


Thanks!! It was unexpected but the color is so bright I just haaaad to have them.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> You didn't show your pretty shoes. [emoji2]
> 
> What color bag are the twillies going on? They are cute



Lol true I forgot to post the shoes!! I originally got them for my gold B but I'm pulling a PbP... it's for my future bag (chanelling a blue bag... lol!!!)



ok so my experience at H today. As soon as I walk into my boutique I see a constance in display. It was blue izmir... wasn't love at first sight and I tried it on and the strap is too short to be worn crossbody comfortably despite me being short so I passed.
I also saw jige in croc, CDC in lizard with PHW, CDC in black shiny croc and blue paon... so many beautiful goodies!! Our store is small and gets stuff later than most stores so I am usually one season behind everyone. Still, I'm happy to have scored this scarf that's from the fall collection. The SA definitely confirmed this was her last haul of 70s scarves so I bought that asap, and she told me no more 32 belts for women. However the only one they had was rose jaipur / vermillion and I already have 2 red belts so I felt a 3rd red belt would be excessive.


ETA: I saw 2 small rodeos with one color on each side. Super cute! Another one in a light pink but not as bright as the bicolor one... and a larger Rodeo as well as a horseshoe charm. Charms are not my thing and I confirmed that again today.


----------



## EmileH

Mininana said:


> Thanks!! It was unexpected but the color is so bright I just haaaad to have them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol true I forgot to post the shoes!! I originally got them for my gold B but I'm pulling a PbP... it's for my future bag (chanelling a blue bag... lol!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ok so my experience at H today. As soon as I walk into my boutique I see a constance in display. It was blue izmir... wasn't love at first sight and I tried it on and the strap is too short to be worn crossbody comfortably despite me being short so I passed.
> I also saw jige in croc, CDC in lizard with PHW, CDC in black shiny croc and blue paon... so many beautiful goodies!! Our store is small and gets stuff later than most stores so I am usually one season behind everyone. Still, I'm happy to have scored this scarf that's from the fall collection. The SA definitely confirmed this was her last haul of 70s scarves so I bought that asap, and she told me no more 32 belts for women. However the only one they had was rose jaipur / vermillion and I already have 2 red belts so I felt a 3rd red belt would be excessive.



No more 32 belts for women?!? [emoji33]


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No more 32 belts for women?!? [emoji33]


They are going to be rested!! I know crazy!! I think she means in fun colors though, because i'm sure there are men who wear 32 in size 80/85?


----------



## EmileH

Mininana said:


> They are going to be rested!! I know crazy!! I think she means in fun colors though, because i'm sure there are men who wear 32 in size 80/85?



Well that kind of stinks. Boo.


----------



## nicole0612

Mininana said:


> Thanks!! It was unexpected but the color is so bright I just haaaad to have them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol true I forgot to post the shoes!! I originally got them for my gold B but I'm pulling a PbP... it's for my future bag (chanelling a blue bag... lol!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ok so my experience at H today. As soon as I walk into my boutique I see a constance in display. It was blue izmir... wasn't love at first sight and I tried it on and the strap is too short to be worn crossbody comfortably despite me being short so I passed.
> I also saw jige in croc, CDC in lizard with PHW, CDC in black shiny croc and blue paon... so many beautiful goodies!! Our store is small and gets stuff later than most stores so I am usually one season behind everyone. Still, I'm happy to have scored this scarf that's from the fall collection. The SA definitely confirmed this was her last haul of 70s scarves so I bought that asap, and she told me no more 32 belts for women. However the only one they had was rose jaipur / vermillion and I already have 2 red belts so I felt a 3rd red belt would be excessive.
> 
> 
> ETA: I saw 2 small rodeos with one color on each side. Super cute! Another one in a light pink but not as bright as the bicolor one... and a larger Rodeo as well as a horseshoe charm. Charms are not my thing and I confirmed that again today.



So pretty! Love the colorway.
I feel like I am always 1/2 to 1 season behind also, but no good excuse. I am laughing because I JUST emailed my SA asking if she can track down a 70cm for me


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> I adore the pink one to the right - more my colour palette, but yes, the neutrals would also work. I think the lack of fillage is more obvious due to the prominent darts. She would look awesome in some of the outfits in the Asians + H thread.



I agree, the darts are the problem. I'm sure in reality her figure is lovely, regardless of her bust size. We have all been the victim of unflattering photos. I have to admit that my figure is quite close to hers with a bit more bust despite my efforts at weight training, and I do think at times how glad I am to be in my mid-thirties so that I am now comfortable with my figure, though I still remember with regret the tears wasted on teasing when I was younger over my thin figure!


----------



## Genie27

TGIF. It's been a long week - a severe head cold and a major project that needed intense focus - not a good combo. 

I overslept most of this week but thanks to the StyleBook app I was able to pick 3 coordinated outfits quickly instead of resorting to generic pants+top combo. 

And today it was cold so I wore my fur...dress down Friday. .  The rest of the outfit is a generic pants+top+Csgm.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> TGIF. It's been a long week - a severe head cold and a major project that needed intense focus - not a good combo.
> 
> I overslept most of this week but thanks to the StyleBook app I was able to pick 3 coordinated outfits quickly instead of resorting to generic pants+top combo.
> 
> And today it was cold so I wore my fur...dress down Friday. .  The rest of the outfit is a generic pants+top+Csgm.



Your fur makes any outfit special. Feel better soon.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> TGIF. It's been a long week - a severe head cold and a major project that needed intense focus - not a good combo.
> 
> I overslept most of this week but thanks to the StyleBook app I was able to pick 3 coordinated outfits quickly instead of resorting to generic pants+top combo.
> 
> And today it was cold so I wore my fur...dress down Friday. .  The rest of the outfit is a generic pants+top+Csgm.




Genie27    You appear to be the only person on earth who doesn't look fat in a fur coat.     Hope you feel better.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Genie27    You appear to be the only person on earth who doesn't look fat in a fur coat.     Hope you feel better.


Good point.  That is why fur models are bone thin.  My mother once remodeled a mink coat and added a belt and she was a woman with small hips, but not a real waistline.  I could never understand her thought process and apparently neither could she, because she never wore the belt!


----------



## MSO13

this story made me think of the Cafe and all the convo about Parisian style. We picked up on many of the tips:

http://www.harpersbazaar.com/fashio...27bb&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> this story made me think of the Cafe and all the convo about Parisian style. We picked up on many of the tips:
> 
> http://www.harpersbazaar.com/fashio...27bb&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter



You will have to tell us what you think when you return. There are so many books and articles on this topic. I agree completely with several points: neutrals, reasonable heel heights (I won't limit it to flats because  lower heels,especially block heels, are often worn), and perfectly edited accessories. Nothing is ever overdone. One special piece is allowed to shine. The one thing I disagree with is oversized shapes. I have never seen this in Paris. Everything is perfectly tailored and fits well. Not clingy or skin tight, but properly fitted. Oh and they left out scarves. I see plenty of scarves of every shape and style.


----------



## Mindi B

Yup--understatement rules in Paris.  ITA with PbP's observations.  Really, the only time "crazy" is seen is on show-goers during Fashion Weeks.


----------



## Genie27

Aw thanks, Cordy. I think it helps that the fur is unlined and cut well.


----------



## eagle1002us

I like Harper's Bazaar compared with Vogue magazine.   It's much easier to see the clothes and accessories in Harper's than in the fantasy layouts of Vogue.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> I like Harper's Bazaar compared with Vogue magazine.   It's much easier to see the clothes and accessories in Harper's than in the fantasy layouts of Vogue.


TIA..  I decided to give up my Vogue subscription for a variety of reasons and that was definitely one of them.  The clothing and accessories are presented in a much more reasonable way, in Bazaar, that the average woman can understand.  I have never been a fan of the fantasy editorials and find them a waste of time.  I am not wearing couture on the back of an elephant any time soon.


----------



## nicole0612

I keep getting Vogue just because it comes free with Vestiaire purchases  Though there are many reasons to curtail the latter as well!


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You will have to tell us what you think when you return. There are so many books and articles on this topic. I agree completely with several points: neutrals, reasonable heel heights (I won't limit it to flats because  lower heels,especially block heels, are often worn), and perfectly edited accessories. Nothing is ever overdone. One special piece is allowed to shine. The one thing I disagree with is oversized shapes. I have never seen this in Paris. Everything is perfectly tailored and fits well. Not clingy or skin tight, but properly fitted. Oh and they left out scarves. I see plenty of scarves of every shape and style.



I agree, it just reminded me of the Cafe. I will be sure to add my thoughts when I return! I think they leave out the accessories because like anything online, they need to promote links that get them commissions and H scarves definitely don't sell with online commission for advertisers!

I like Harper's a lot, I've worked with one of their contributing editors in the past and found them very kind and easy to work with!


----------



## eagle1002us

I also like Paris Vogue, L'Official, and British Vogue.   All three show things in a sensible, usually clear-cut way.  My pet peeve is when the maker of a ring is listed in the credits but the model's hands are in her pockets, behind her back, etc.   What is the point of that?

Paris Vogue tends to show a fair amount of jewelry, including H stuff, primarily silver.  I still drool over pictures I have scrap-booked of models in denim jackets wearing multiple silver chains and multiple silver (with black spinels) bracelets.   It is hard for me to wear a single bracelet.  A bracelet needs a friend, a buddy.   Best of all is when the buddy is sandwiched between two bracelets, the basis of an arm party.


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> I keep getting Vogue just because it comes free with Vestiaire purchases  Though there are many reasons to curtail the latter as well!



Have you had good experiences with Vestiaire?  I find it the most interesting place to look, given my taste.   I haven't pulled the trigger on anything from them.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> I keep getting Vogue just because it comes free with Vestiaire purchases  Though there are many reasons to curtail the latter as well!


I was receiving *W  *that way from a purchase from a site.  I used to subscribe to that too and cancelled it for the same reasons as Vogue.


eagle1002us said:


> I also like Paris Vogue, L'Official, and British Vogue.   All three show things in a sensible, usually clear-cut way.  My pet peeve is when the maker of a ring is listed in the credits but the model's hands are in her pockets, behind her back, etc.   What is the point of that?
> 
> Paris Vogue tends to show a fair amount of jewelry, including H stuff, primarily silver.  I still drool over pictures I have scrap-booked of models in denim jackets wearing multiple silver chains and multiple silver (with black spinels) bracelets.   It is hard for me to wear a single bracelet.  A bracelet needs a friend, a buddy.   Best of all is when the buddy is sandwiched between two bracelets, the basis of an arm party.



I always loved reading British Vogue.  Way back when, Anna Wintour was the editor and I thought she did a great job.  In recent years, not so crazy with the direction she took American Vogue.  I like to practice my French by reading French Vogue and the pictures are not so retouched.

Love wearing 3 bracelets as well!  The only time I don't is when I am wearing an extra wide Hermes printed enamel bracelet.


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> Have you had good experiences with Vestiaire?  I find it the most interesting place to look, given my taste.   I haven't pulled the trigger on anything from them.



I have only purchased 2 things from them, a JPG Birkin and a wallet, and they were both good experiences. I think there are great deals to snag for those in Europe since they can avoid customs fees, since most of there listings are coming from Europe, and certainly more of the "special" items. For US customers, potential good deals are negated by customs fees, but there is still the lure of the harder to find items. My biggest annoyance is that they will not ship exotics (even with cites) or most jewelry (even costume jewelry) from Europe to USA or vice versa. I have also heard horror stories about nonauthentic goods getting through their inspection process or SNAD items, and with a much more difficult process to obtain a refund compared to an option like eBay. 
Overall, I think it is worth it for an item it would be hard to find elsewhere because they have a lot of unique and vintage pieces as well as more selection for various European brands, but factor in if you are willing to deal with a hassle if there turns out to be a problem. Always pay with PayPal for extra protection.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> I was receiving *W  *that way from a purchase from a site.  I used to subscribe to that too and cancelled it for the same reasons as Vogue.
> 
> 
> I always loved reading British Vogue.  Way back when, Anna Wintour was the editor and I thought she did a great job.  In recent years, not so crazy with the direction she took American Vogue.  I like to practice my French by reading French Vogue and the pictures are not so retouched.
> 
> Love wearing 3 bracelets as well!  The only time I don't is when I am wearing an extra wide Hermes printed enamel bracelet.



I suddenly realized that I am probably paying for Vogue now. I should look into this, since I never signed up to receive it in the first place. My son likes to eat it. I guess it smells good [emoji257]


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hello from the 160th Academy of Music Anniversary concert in Philadelphia!


----------



## marcott2

nicole0612 said:


> I agree! I can only use a small bag for parties (e.g. Chanel small CF, I do not have a small Hermes bag), and it is still tough to fit the bare essentials. I can't do a mini bag for anything other than a run to the grocery store, so I don't own any.
> For daily use for a purse, I use a medium sized bag, chanel jumbo, new medium boy or LV empreinte Montaigne. Kelly 32 would work for me as well for this, but I have a 35 so it is a little large for everyday.
> For work days I use my daily bag + a tote (which does take a beating). This has my lunch, papers, extras (tea packets, wool scarf, gloves, work keys and badge, tissues, hand lotion). I also bring another bag with my breast pump and supplies in it (smooshy leather bag with comfortable shoulder straps, since the pump is heavy). I am truly a bag lady on work days!
> For errand days when I am not working and I need a tote I use my K35 or B30, I put the same things as my daily purse + an extra thin cardigan, wool scarf and gloves).
> For day trips or plane carry on I need a very large tote. The LV empreinte Citadine is what I have. The size and "openness" are perfect, but the straps are thin and can be painful.
> I also have a baby bag to carry! DS just turned 10 months, so I am ready to move on to something a little smaller than the gigantic nylon bag I was using. I just cleaned out an older tote (GST) and will try this for the baby bag. I think it would work for a work bag as well for many people, but I need a huge work bag. GP is good as a work bag for me, but I agree with madmadcat that my work bags get destroyed after a year. To be honest, I can't stomach the idea of destroying a leather GP every year! I try to keep my work tote bags under $1500.


Is your citadine a GM? Can you post mod shots? Please??


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I was receiving *W  *that way from a purchase from a site.  I used to subscribe to that too and cancelled it for the same reasons as Vogue.
> 
> 
> I always loved reading British Vogue.  Way back when, Anna Wintour was the editor and I thought she did a great job.  In recent years, not so crazy with the direction she took American Vogue.  I like to practice my French by reading French Vogue and the pictures are not so retouched.
> 
> Love wearing 3 bracelets as well!  The only time I don't is when I am wearing an extra wide Hermes printed enamel bracelet.


I practice my French reading Paris Vogue, too!   A couple of years ago there was an article on Tom Ford in the aftermath of his excellent firm, A Single Man.   He mentioned he had depression but "it comes and it goes."   I was thrilled to parse out the meaning of that article.  I have to ponder the sentences to come up with the meaning and I don't do it all the time.  Because buzzing thru the pictures is pretty satisfying, too.   
I got W for years.  It was more an extended society column than a fashion commentary.   The issues kept shrinking and the last time I bought an issue there was hardly anything in it.  I was about to cancel Vogue and then got schnockered into a so-called cut rate subscription.


----------



## nicole0612

marcott2 said:


> Is your citadine a GM? Can you post mod shots? Please??



Yes, large and in charge for sure.


----------



## nicole0612

marcott2 said:


> Is your citadine a GM? Can you post mod shots? Please??



Compare to Garden Party 36


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> I practice my French reading Paris Vogue, too!   A couple of years ago there was an article on Tom Ford in the aftermath of his excellent firm, A Single Man.   He mentioned he had depression but "it comes and it goes."   I was thrilled to parse out the meaning of that article.  I have to ponder the sentences to come up with the meaning and I don't do it all the time.  Because buzzing thru the pictures is pretty satisfying, too.
> I got W for years.  It was more an extended society column than a fashion commentary.   The issues kept shrinking and the last time I bought an issue there was hardly anything in it.  I was about to cancel Vogue and then got schnockered into a so-called cut rate subscription.



I recently heard a long-form interview with Tom Ford, where he discussed his history in fashion as well as his directing. It was very interesting and he seemed grounded but no false modesty either, I liked him. It must have been on NPR because...well, that's me...so Fresh Air maybe?


----------



## Genie27

I was at the H store yesterday and felt the 140 silks seem thinner than the 90s. Is that what they call summer twill? I seem to recall some regular weight 140s from my last visit. Am I imagining things due to wearing heavier shawls right now? 

And more refinement in what works for me style wise in CSGM - a Tatersale in a shades of blue CW really came alive around my neck even though I'd never pick it flat, while the hot pink/turquoise Savana Dance was exciting but maybe a bit loud. 

Analysis paralysis hits again but it really doesn't matter because the store is so busy there's no one to help show you anything anyway. Unless you're buying a green croc K wallet. Which they didn't.


----------



## dharma

eagle1002us said:


> I also like Paris Vogue, L'Official, and British Vogue.   All three show things in a sensible, usually clear-cut way.  My pet peeve is when the maker of a ring is listed in the credits but the model's hands are in her pockets, behind her back, etc.   What is the point of that?



Eagle, perhaps this was a rhetorical question but in case you really wanted to know the point is PR. An editor or stylist called in that jewelry for a shoot and the model was wearing it although it might not be seen in the final selected image. The credit info goes to the writer and they may or may not be aware of the final select. The designer rarely cares because press is press and the fact that you read that credit in Vogue, put it in your brain and perhaps even increased your curiousity about the designer because you couldn't see the item.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I was at the H store yesterday and felt the 140 silks seem thinner than the 90s. Is that what they call summer twill? I seem to recall some regular weight 140s from my last visit. Am I imagining things due to wearing heavier shawls right now?
> 
> And more refinement in what works for me style wise in CSGM - a Tatersale in a shades of blue CW really came alive around my neck even though I'd never pick it flat, while the hot pink/turquoise Savana Dance was exciting but maybe a bit loud.
> 
> Analysis paralysis hits again but it really doesn't matter because the store is so busy there's no one to help show you anything anyway. Unless you're buying a green croc K wallet. Which they didn't.



You are right. For spring/ summer  the 140 silks are lighter in weight. For the fall they are the same thickness as the 90 cm scarves. 

You definitely have to figure out what works for you. What attracts me in a 90 cm scarf is completely different than what attracts me in a larger format scarf. For 90s the border is very important. I either pick subtle elegant colorways or very bright pops of color. Any thing in between seems to leave me less than dazzled over time. For 140s I don't like bold borders. I like a nice all over design. And I don't like super bright colors. It's fun to play and see what looks good on. I'm often surprised by things that I wouldn't have chosen from photos.


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Eagle, perhaps this was a rhetorical question but in case you really wanted to know the point is PR. An editor or stylist called in that jewelry for a shoot and the model was wearing it although it might not be seen in the final selected image. The credit info goes to the writer and they may or may not be aware of the final select. The designer rarely cares because press is press and the fact that you read that credit in Vogue, put it in your brain and perhaps even increased your curiousity about the designer because you couldn't see the item.


I figured it was all about getting the brand name out.   I buy magazines to look at stuff.   If the stuff is not there, that's a let-down. I like to look at design, that's the creative part of fashion.   Take the Dior Mitza ring.  Love the concept.  Here's a picture of it from Sandra's Closet (Sandra must be an accessory-obsessed person like I am.  That belt is stunning.  I could never wear it but it's fun to look at).


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> I practice my French reading Paris Vogue, too!   A couple of years ago there was an article on Tom Ford in the aftermath of his excellent firm, A Single Man.   He mentioned he had





eagle1002us said:


> I figured it was all about getting the brand name out.   I buy magazines to look at stuff.   If the stuff is not there, that's a let-down. I like to look at design, that's the creative part of fashion.   Take the Dior Mitza ring.  Love the concept.  Here's a picture of it from Sandra's Closet (Sandra must be an accessory-obsessed person like I am.  That belt is stunning.  I could never wear it but it's fun to look at).


Very cool ring!  That is about as close to a snake as I would like to be!


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Very cool ring!  That is about as close to a snake as I would like to be!


Actually, it's a giant paw with claws from a big cat.   Below is a close-up since the mod shot does look snaky.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Thank you, *gracekelly,*  it is a fabulous ring.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> I figured it was all about getting the brand name out.   I buy magazines to look at stuff.   If the stuff is not there, that's a let-down. I like to look at design, that's the creative part of fashion.   Take the Dior Mitza ring.  Love the concept.  Here's a picture of it from Sandra's Closet (Sandra must be an accessory-obsessed person like I am.  That belt is stunning.  I could never wear it but it's fun to look at).



I am not familiar with Sandra's Closet, but I love the look. I am a huge fan of mixing different prints, but I never have the guts to do it myself other than with accessories.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Compare to Garden Party 36
> View attachment 3589076
> 
> View attachment 3589077


Love the color of your two bags, nicole.   Is it kind of a teal or a different blue?


----------



## marcott2

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, large and in charge for sure.
> View attachment 3589072
> 
> View attachment 3589073


thanks much! how tall are you? debating preloved for work travel but worried about strap. mint and unused though...thus, my struggle to make a decision. thanks again


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Love the color of your two bags, nicole.   Is it kind of a teal or a different blue?



Thank you! It is turquoise (more blue than green, where I think of teal as being at least as much green as blue). It tends to show up a slightly darker blue in photos.


----------



## nicole0612

marcott2 said:


> thanks much! how tall are you? debating preloved for work travel but worried about strap. mint and unused though...thus, my struggle to make a decision. thanks again



I am 5'4-1/2"
It is really huge, so it is great for travel, that is what I use mine for and it can still fit easily under the plane seat. If you load it with heavy things the straps could get uncomfortable though, due to being on the thin side.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I am not familiar with Sandra's Closet, but I love the look. I am a huge fan of mixing different prints, but I never have the guts to do it myself other than with accessories.


Stripes and florals are supposedly a good way to start mixing prints.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! It is turquoise (more blue than green, where I think of teal as being at least as much green as blue). It tends to show up a slightly darker blue in photos.


I sense that turquoise is going to be big this year, a fashionable color.  Because the dark blues like indigo and dark teal have already been done.   You have great foresight, Nicole!


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> Stripes and florals are supposedly a good way to start mixing prints.


   Like this bag does, *Nicole*.


----------



## prepster

nicole0612 said:


> I recently heard a long-form interview with Tom Ford, where he discussed his history in fashion as well as his directing. It was very interesting and he seemed grounded but no false modesty either, I liked him. It must have been on NPR because...well, that's me...so Fresh Air maybe?



There was a great article in the Wall Street Journal a few years ago by Jason Gay, called "The Return of Tom Ford," or something like that.  Mr. Gay wrote (among other things) about Mr. Ford's most excellent manners.  I don't know Tom Ford, but he apparently has a reputation of being very polite.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I recently heard a long-form interview with Tom Ford, where he discussed his history in fashion as well as his directing. It was very interesting and he seemed grounded but no false modesty either, I liked him. It must have been on NPR because...well, that's me...so Fresh Air maybe?


I listen to NPR all the time, the classical music, not so much the news and commentary.  Bue when i have, it's been good info.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> There was a great article in the Wall Street Journal a few years ago by Jason Gay, called "The Return of Tom Ford," or something like that.  Mr. Gay wrote (among other things) about Mr. Ford's most excellent manners.  I don't know Tom Ford, but he apparently has a reputation of being very polite.


I never quite figured out what the backstory was on TF and his partner leaving Gucci.  I know they wanted more $$.  And supposedly Gucci got tired of the sexy clothes that team produced?


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Stripes and florals are supposedly a good way to start mixing prints.



This is so helpful! Love the example too.

I just looked up "how to mix patterns" on Pinterest for some ideas, and your stripes and florals are the top example. Also polkadots and florals.







I actually don't think I have more than a couple of printed tops, I am sort of shocked to realize that they are all single-color. 
My "uniform" tends to be a printed or plain skirt with a single-color top and either a tweed jacket or a leather jacket.
It looks like I need to find a couple of cute striped or polkadot tops as a first step.


----------



## Mindi B

I just can't make mixing prints work for me, try as I might.  I see someone wearing a mix and I think, "How cheeky and fun!"  I put on a mix and I think, "I look like I got dressed in the dark!"


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> I never quite figured out what the backstory was on TF and his partner leaving Gucci.  I know they wanted more $$.  And supposedly Gucci got tired of the sexy clothes that team produced?



According to the Dana Thomas book, Deluxe, when PPR took over Gucci ("saving" it from LVMH) Mr. Ford and his partner were told that they would have less autonomy and report to senior corporate executives.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> I just can't make mixing prints work for me, try as I might.  I see someone wearing a mix and I think, "How cheeky and fun!"  I put on a mix and I think, "I look like I got dressed in the dark!"



I think maybe being very tall helps a lot.  I'm way too petite to pull it off.  Monochromatic pairings and clean lines are my friends!


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> This is so helpful! Love the example too.
> 
> I just looked up "how to mix patterns" on Pinterest for some ideas, and your stripes and florals are the top example. Also polkadots and florals.
> View attachment 3589991
> 
> View attachment 3589992
> 
> View attachment 3589993
> 
> 
> I actually don't think I have more than a couple of printed tops, I am sort of shocked to realize that they are all single-color.
> My "uniform" tends to be a printed or plain skirt with a single-color top and either a tweed jacket or a leather jacket.
> It looks like I need to find a couple of cute striped or polkadot tops as a first step.


So glad you mentioned Pin interest contributions on print mixing, Nicole.   I consult pin interest for all sorts of things but not that.   Good idea!   
I think the best pairings occur with muted colors.   The best pairing I saw was a vest combining a narrow muted red stripe on an ivory background -- the overall effect was muted red -- with a muted autumnal floral mostly containing muted red.   In that case I bet the manufacturer created two fabrics that were supposed to be paired together.   Keeping everything in the same color fam makes the process easier.  That's probably why print mixes are often based on black and white.

The polka dot focus you mention, Nicole, would go well with one of the new Spring HS overlaid with polka dots -- which is itself a form of print mixing.
In general, one print is supposed to be dominant by being bigger in scale (i.e., large floral) so that the prints aren't fighting each other like they would do if all of them had the same scale.   Some people just have an eye for combining stuff.  I don't think I'd go for the huge prison-stripes of b&w shown by pin interest.   That would be too hard to find a compatible print.


----------



## gracekelly

I have found that mixing narrow stripes and another pattern works the best for me. I can wear many HERMES scarves with my Saint James tee shirts or Faconnable blouses. The stripes can be horizontal or vertical.


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> I have only purchased 2 things from them, a JPG Birkin and a wallet, and they were both good experiences. I think there are great deals to snag for those in Europe since they can avoid customs fees, since most of there listings are coming from Europe, and certainly more of the "special" items. For US customers, potential good deals are negated by customs fees, but there is still the lure of the harder to find items. My biggest annoyance is that they will not ship exotics (even with cites) or most jewelry (even costume jewelry) from Europe to USA or vice versa. I have also heard horror stories about nonauthentic goods getting through their inspection process or SNAD items, and with a much more difficult process to obtain a refund compared to an option like eBay.
> Overall, I think it is worth it for an item it would be hard to find elsewhere because they have a lot of unique and vintage pieces as well as more selection for various European brands, but factor in if you are willing to deal with a hassle if there turns out to be a problem. Always pay with PayPal for extra protection.



Thanks for your thoughts.  I appreciate the analysis.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> So glad you mentioned Pin interest contributions on print mixing, Nicole.   I consult pin interest for all sorts of things but not that.   Good idea!
> I think the best pairings occur with muted colors.   The best pairing I saw was a vest combining a narrow muted red stripe on an ivory background -- the overall effect was muted red -- with a muted autumnal floral mostly containing muted red.   In that case I bet the manufacturer created two fabrics that were supposed to be paired together.   Keeping everything in the same color fam makes the process easier.  That's probably why print mixes are often based on black and white.
> 
> The polka dot focus you mention, Nicole, would go well with one of the new Spring HS overlaid with polka dots -- which is itself a form of print mixing.
> In general, one print is supposed to be dominant by being bigger in scale (i.e., large floral) so that the prints aren't fighting each other like they would do if all of them had the same scale.   Some people just have an eye for combining stuff.  I don't think I'd go for the huge prison-stripes of b&w shown by pin interest.   That would be too hard to find a compatible print.





gracekelly said:


> I have found that mixing narrow stripes and another pattern works the best for me. I can wear many HERMES scarves with my Saint James tee shirts or Faconnable blouses. The stripes can be horizontal or vertical.



I agree with this. Of the options shown, I like the thin stripes mixed with patterns most, followed by the small dots paired with prints. Choosing similar color families makes sense, and I suppose if one print is subtle (narrow stripes, small polka dots) that makes it even easier.
However, something vibrant like this just makes me so pleased:


But I am afraid in mixing patterns I will end up looking more like this [emoji6] :


----------



## nicole0612

Ok, here is a printed dress I found, I could wear it with the cheval (both have blue) or the cocottes (similar colors and similar graphic prints). I think the cocottes "goes" much better, but if the point is to mix prints then I need something a little less matchy. My hesitation with the cheval is that it might look too preppy for this pairing. Any ideas for a scarf with strong geometric elements like the cocottes? 


Here is the print of the dress:


----------



## Genie27

I'm curious to see the results of your prints experiment, Nicole. I like the navy/black print ^^^ and thought it could get a similar treatment like the first picture you posted above, with the yellow jacket. So the yellow in your cheval scarf jumped out at me as a good option.

I don't do very well with mixing prints either, so am interested in what I can learn here....


----------



## gracekelly

A million years ago, when I was first married, I attended a meeting with a guest speaker who was an interior designer.  As a newly wed and furnishing my first home, i was very interested in everything she had to say.  I was very curious to know how designers used different patterns together, so I asked the question.  Her simple answer was that if you used patterns with the same colors, it usually worked.  I have always used that advice, and have to admit I have never been quite as adventuresome as some of the examples shown on the Pinterest board.  I can appreciate jarring mismatches that work on other people, but I don't know that I could do it myself.  When I pair prints, I have pretty much stuck to that advice given long ago.  That is not to say that there can't be another color thrown in, but essentially, the pairings do have to have commonality to work for my eye.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I have found that mixing narrow stripes and another pattern works the best for me. I can wear many HERMES scarves with my Saint James tee shirts or Faconnable blouses. The stripes can be horizontal or vertical.





nicole0612 said:


> I agree with this. Of the options shown, I like the thin stripes mixed with patterns most, followed by the small dots paired with prints. Choosing similar color families makes sense, and I suppose if one print is subtle (narrow stripes, small polka dots) that makes it even easier.
> However, something vibrant like this just makes me so pleased:
> View attachment 3590845
> 
> But I am afraid in mixing patterns I will end up looking more like this [emoji6] :
> View attachment 3590847


In the outfit you like, yellow top with blue skirt, both pieces have modernist (very contemporary) prints.   The black or dark color is not the first thing you see when you look at it, at least on-line.  In fact, each piece having a bit of a dark color probably unifies the outfit.   But basically it's a yellow top with a blue skirt.   So it's not some complicated, busy mash-up combo.   And you are absolutely right, Nicole, that it is a vibrant combo.   It's very modern.   I suppose that either the pieces are sold together, in which case the manufacturer put the combo together, or the buyer tracks down a piece compatible with the one she already has.  I think you could put together a satisfactory print mix.   I have full confidence that you can.


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> Like this bag does, *Nicole*.


Two sets of bright colors with a unifying background of white to "rest" the eye.   I grabbed this pix off the web.  This is a great bag.  Would probably look dynamite with an all-white ensemble.   Maybe also with a big red sunhat.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Ok, here is a printed dress I found, I could wear it with the cheval (both have blue) or the cocottes (similar colors and similar graphic prints). I think the cocottes "goes" much better, but if the point is to mix prints then I need something a little less matchy. My hesitation with the cheval is that it might look too preppy for this pairing. Any ideas for a scarf with strong geometric elements like the cocottes?
> View attachment 3590854
> 
> Here is the print of the dress:
> View attachment 3590855


IMO, you could wear either scarf with the navy blue dress.   But I like the brighter blue scarf compared with the b&w one.  I don''t see preppiness unless you carry a Bermuda bag.


----------



## gracekelly

Just to change the subject slightly.  When I found my 32 sellier rouge H box Kelly last year, she did not have a shoulder strap and consequently the price was bargain basement for a bag in perfect condition.  I kind of dawdled about getting a leather strap because I wasn't sure that I would really need one and going to Hermes for it would have meant not seeing the bag for eons.  In my inventory of bags, I did have a rouge H with gold HW in chevre and one in buffalo leather so I wasn't totally strapless.  Today as I was milling about Nordstrom, I happened upon a sale table in handbags and there I spotted a Roberta Minkoff rouge H leather with grommets guitar strap at half price.  I just knew the color was right!  If turned out to be a perfect match and is nice and long for me to use as a cross body.  Very serendipitous find! It makes the bag a little more casual which is what I wanted.


----------



## momasaurus

gracekelly said:


> Just to change the subject slightly.  When I found my 32 sellier rouge H box Kelly last year, she did not have a shoulder strap and consequently the price was bargain basement for a bag in perfect condition.  I kind of dawdled about getting a leather strap because I wasn't sure that I would really need one and going to Hermes for it would have meant not seeing the bag for eons.  In my inventory of bags, I did have a rouge H with gold HW in chevre and one in buffalo leather so I wasn't totally strapless.  Today as I was milling about Nordstrom, I happened upon a sale table in handbags and there I spotted a Roberta Minkoff rouge H leather with grommets guitar strap at half price.  I just knew the color was right!  If turned out to be a perfect match and is nice and long for me to use as a cross body.  Very serendipitous find! It makes the bag a little more casual which is what I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591503



Your bag is a beauty and that's a wonderful strap!


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Just to change the subject slightly.  When I found my 32 sellier rouge H box Kelly last year, she did not have a shoulder strap and consequently the price was bargain basement for a bag in perfect condition.  I kind of dawdled about getting a leather strap because I wasn't sure that I would really need one and going to Hermes for it would have meant not seeing the bag for eons.  In my inventory of bags, I did have a rouge H with gold HW in chevre and one in buffalo leather so I wasn't totally strapless.  Today as I was milling about Nordstrom, I happened upon a sale table in handbags and there I spotted a Roberta Minkoff rouge H leather with grommets guitar strap at half price.  I just knew the color was right!  If turned out to be a perfect match and is nice and long for me to use as a cross body.  Very serendipitous find! It makes the bag a little more casual which is what I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591503


What a stroke of luck!  And rouge H is so beautiful!


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> What a stroke of luck!  And rouge H is so beautiful!


I have a pretty good color memory, and I just knew the color would work.  It is hard to find these straps with gold hardware and I love grommets so it was a win and it is leather.  I figured that if I did not like it, it was easily returned.  Six months ago I bought a beautiful Valentino strap with embroidered butterflies, and  I had to wait months for it to arrive.  About 30 seconds out of the box, I knew it was going back because it weighed too much for my shoulder if on a 32 sellier.  Plus, I rather objected to spending such a lot for a strap!



momasaurus said:


> Your bag is a beauty and that's a wonderful strap!



Thank you!!


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I have a pretty good color memory, and I just knew the color would work.  It is hard to find these straps with gold hardware and I love grommets so it was a win and it is leather.  I figured that if I did not like it, it was easily returned.  Six months ago I bought a beautiful Valentino strap with embroidered butterflies, and  I had to wait months for it to arrive.  About 30 seconds out of the box, I knew it was going back because it weighed too much for my shoulder if on a 32 sellier.  Plus, I rather objected to spending such a lot for a strap!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


We are sisters    -- I love grommets too and also have a pretty good color memory as well due to sewing a lot!  So nice to have a sister with such great taste.  I liked the Valentino butterflies -- I saw the scarf -- and one day, new or preowned, that scarf will likely find its way to my closet.


----------



## gracekelly

momasaurus said:


> Your bag is a beauty and that's a wonderful strap!





eagle1002us said:


> We are sisters    -- I love grommets too and also have a pretty good color memory as well due to sewing a lot!  So nice to have a sister with such great taste.  I liked the Valentino butterflies -- I saw the scarf -- and one day, new or preowned, that scarf will likely find its way to my closet.




The butterflies are gorgeous and the work on the strap was beautiful, it was just too heavy by itself.  Valentino has the butterfiles in other fabrications including a handbag.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

Just wanted to jump in on print/pattern mixing, I wore my super sale DVN topper today and threw my Ex Libris Kimonos on with it pulling together the velvet on the sleeve and the crane in the shawl.  Rather than think about what solid color would look best with this coat, I'm quite pleased with this combo. I also thought I needed to switch to a black bag but found my Vert Olive pulled out the bronze tones in the coat.  I think anyone can wear anything if they carry themselves with confidence. When someone feels good in what they're wearing, it shows. I really don't follow any sartorial rules and while I may sometimes think someone is trying too hard, I try not to judge anyone for what they're wearing.  I never ask anyone how I look and I love complimenting people I see whose style I admire.  

Anyway, looking forward to seeing more print mixing!


----------



## Genie27

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Just wanted to jump in on print/pattern mixing, I wore my super sale DVN topper today and threw my Ex Libris Kimonos on with it pulling together the velvet on the sleeve and the crane in the shawl.  Rather than think about what solid color would look best with this coat, I'm quite pleased with this combo. I also thought I needed to switch to a black bag but found my Vert Olive pulled out the bronze tones in the coat.  I think anyone can wear anything if they carry themselves with confidence. When someone feels good in what they're wearing, it shows. I really don't follow any sartorial rules and while I may sometimes think someone is trying too hard, I try not to judge anyone for what they're wearing.  I never ask anyone how I look and I love complimenting people I see whose style I admire.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to seeing more print mixing!
> 
> View attachment 3592174
> View attachment 3592175


Beautiful combination!


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> Just to change the subject slightly.  When I found my 32 sellier rouge H box Kelly last year, she did not have a shoulder strap and consequently the price was bargain basement for a bag in perfect condition.  I kind of dawdled about getting a leather strap because I wasn't sure that I would really need one and going to Hermes for it would have meant not seeing the bag for eons.  In my inventory of bags, I did have a rouge H with gold HW in chevre and one in buffalo leather so I wasn't totally strapless.  Today as I was milling about Nordstrom, I happened upon a sale table in handbags and there I spotted a Roberta Minkoff rouge H leather with grommets guitar strap at half price.  I just knew the color was right!  If turned out to be a perfect match and is nice and long for me to use as a cross body.  Very serendipitous find! It makes the bag a little more casual which is what I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591503



I love this! I saw your post in the non-Hermes strap success thread and thought it was brilliant! It's a perfect match and gives your Kelly a new edgy look.


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> I love this! I saw your post in the non-Hermes strap success thread and thought it was brilliant! It's a perfect match and gives your Kelly a new edgy look.



In fact, following that thread made me buy this Fendi strap, but now I have the opposite problem! I am looking for the Hermes bag to go with it! My Kelly already has a strap and this one would not match it anyway,


----------



## nicole0612

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Just wanted to jump in on print/pattern mixing, I wore my super sale DVN topper today and threw my Ex Libris Kimonos on with it pulling together the velvet on the sleeve and the crane in the shawl.  Rather than think about what solid color would look best with this coat, I'm quite pleased with this combo. I also thought I needed to switch to a black bag but found my Vert Olive pulled out the bronze tones in the coat.  I think anyone can wear anything if they carry themselves with confidence. When someone feels good in what they're wearing, it shows. I really don't follow any sartorial rules and while I may sometimes think someone is trying too hard, I try not to judge anyone for what they're wearing.  I never ask anyone how I look and I love complimenting people I see whose style I admire.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to seeing more print mixing!
> 
> View attachment 3592174
> View attachment 3592175



This looks lovely together. Thanks for your great example of combining patterns with a common color! Also thanks to eagle and gracekelly for you great tips on pattern mixing. Also genie27, it totally slipped by me that the Fendi skirt I posted was in a similar pattern to my dress pattern. I guess I am consistent in my taste at least  Thank you for suggesting that I pair the dress with a pattern with some yellow to create a similar combo to my example. I also have some other HS with some yellow in them and even with a matching geometric print to go with eagle's tip.


----------



## Genie27

I have a question for those of you with sewing knowledge/experience - I have a silk dress where the hem was attached to some light fusing material - a 1" strip (interfacing?) and then glued to the dress part. One wash and now the hem is hanging down half undone. 

Should I iron it to re-bond? Or take it to my tailor to sew it professionally? I can hand sew but not at this skill level.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I have a question for those of you with sewing knowledge/experience - I have a silk dress where the hem was attached to some light fusing material - a 1" strip (interfacing?) and then glued to the dress part. One wash and now the hem is hanging down half undone.
> 
> Should I iron it to re-bond? Or take it to my tailor to sew it professionally? I can hand sew but not at this skill level.



By coincidence, I dragged out my fusible interfacing for a project a couple of weeks ago.  The fabric I was fusing it to was a wool-poly blend tweed.   Seemed to fuse all right but then when it cooled I could see the interfacing bubble off in places.   So I looked up problems with fusible interfacing on google.  I found out that some brands are better than others at staying fused.   Fortunately, the bubbling does not show up on the right side of my fabric so I went ahead and finished the jacket. 

In your case,  I would guess that the interfacing was used to prevent hem stitches pulling on the silk fabric.   A few of the sewing commentators I read seemed to not think much of fusible interfacing, that if one wanted to stiffen fabric it was best to sew interfacing in (around the edges of the pattern piece).   I suppose silk organza could be used as a hem interfacing if the hem needed stiffening to lay right but hemming stitches on the fashion fabric might be unavoidable in that case.

It's possible the washing has removed the adhesive originally on the interfacing.   I wouldn't try to re-fuse it.   I doubt there is enough adhesive left to do the job.   Silk is a delicate fabric.   I've scorched some silk tussah and the colors of a raw silk tweed bled on me from a hot iron combined with steam.   Fusing requires a hot iron with steam.  So if it were me I'd take the garment to a tailor. 
Sorry for the long answer.


----------



## Genie27

Thanks Eagle! So informative! They stitched the fusing to the inner hem so that is intact but yes - it was used to avoid sewing into the visible side and I could see it separate as it dried. I guess if I'd drycleaned it like I was supposed to, it may have been ok. But I dislike dry cleaning and prefer to wash whatever I can. 

My previous experience with a hem was a pair of fake leather shorts (that sounds incredibly tacky but they are very nicely tailored winter shorts) - I think they used double sided tape. After a few attempts to re-stick etc I sewed the hems down and it's been fine ever since. 

The silk I will take to the pro. I think she may have to also trim the lining as the silk shrank a bit but the lining has not.


----------



## momasaurus

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Just wanted to jump in on print/pattern mixing, I wore my super sale DVN topper today and threw my Ex Libris Kimonos on with it pulling together the velvet on the sleeve and the crane in the shawl.  Rather than think about what solid color would look best with this coat, I'm quite pleased with this combo. I also thought I needed to switch to a black bag but found my Vert Olive pulled out the bronze tones in the coat.  I think anyone can wear anything if they carry themselves with confidence. When someone feels good in what they're wearing, it shows. I really don't follow any sartorial rules and while I may sometimes think someone is trying too hard, I try not to judge anyone for what they're wearing.  I never ask anyone how I look and I love complimenting people I see whose style I admire.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to seeing more print mixing!
> 
> View attachment 3592174
> View attachment 3592175


I also rarely ask anyone how I look. You've seen me IRL, so you may think this is not a good idea, LOL. I once asked my son how I looked and he asked if I was going to an 80's party. And, like you, I DO compliment perfect strangers on cool jackets or shoes. Usually they start talking happily about where they got them.


----------



## momasaurus

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Just wanted to jump in on print/pattern mixing, I wore my super sale DVN topper today and threw my Ex Libris Kimonos on with it pulling together the velvet on the sleeve and the crane in the shawl.  Rather than think about what solid color would look best with this coat, I'm quite pleased with this combo. I also thought I needed to switch to a black bag but found my Vert Olive pulled out the bronze tones in the coat.  I think anyone can wear anything if they carry themselves with confidence. When someone feels good in what they're wearing, it shows. I really don't follow any sartorial rules and while I may sometimes think someone is trying too hard, I try not to judge anyone for what they're wearing.  I never ask anyone how I look and I love complimenting people I see whose style I admire.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to seeing more print mixing!
> 
> View attachment 3592174
> View attachment 3592175


An excellent outfit!


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Just wanted to jump in on print/pattern mixing, I wore my super sale DVN topper today and threw my Ex Libris Kimonos on with it pulling together the velvet on the sleeve and the crane in the shawl.  Rather than think about what solid color would look best with this coat, I'm quite pleased with this combo. I also thought I needed to switch to a black bag but found my Vert Olive pulled out the bronze tones in the coat.  I think anyone can wear anything if they carry themselves with confidence. When someone feels good in what they're wearing, it shows. I really don't follow any sartorial rules and while I may sometimes think someone is trying too hard, I try not to judge anyone for what they're wearing.  I never ask anyone how I look and I love complimenting people I see whose style I admire.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to seeing more print mixing!
> 
> View attachment 3592174
> View attachment 3592175


This is a beautiful combo, the subtle pattern on the topper facilitates print mixing.  You really have an eye, Mrs. O.  I enjoyed seeing this combo.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> I love this! I saw your post in the non-Hermes strap success thread and thought it was brilliant! It's a perfect match and gives your Kelly a new edgy look.



Thank you!  That is exactly what I was hoping for.  It is such a formal looking bag otherwise.  A year plus ago, I was into sourcing canvas and hardware and having straps made by my shoemaker who did a fab job.  The funny thing was that I found the navy blue canvas strap I had made looked better on the rouge H than the black canvas strap did.  Now all the designers are showing mismatched straps with bags and it is looking pretty cool. It also makes me feel more comfortable using the rouge H chevre or buffalo on the box bag if I want to use a true Hermes Kelly strap.    I love the trend!


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Thanks Eagle! So informative! They stitched the fusing to the inner hem so that is intact but yes - it was used to avoid sewing into the visible side and I could see it separate as it dried. I guess if I'd drycleaned it like I was supposed to, it may have been ok. But I dislike dry cleaning and prefer to wash whatever I can.
> 
> My previous experience with a hem was a pair of fake leather shorts (that sounds incredibly tacky but they are very nicely tailored winter shorts) - I think they used double sided tape. After a few attempts to re-stick etc I sewed the hems down and it's been fine ever since.
> 
> The silk I will take to the pro. I think she may have to also trim the lining as the silk shrank a bit but the lining has not.



Dry-cleaning might not have prevented the problem.   I had a wool gaberdine suit I loved in the 80s.   Got the suit drycleaned at the same place I take HS.    The interfacing bubbled and it was visible on the outside of the suit, rendering it unwearable.  I took the suit back to them but they couldn't fix it, i.e., re-fuse it.  I read recently on the web that when that occurs a solution might be to pull the interfacing away from the fabric completely.   I don't know if that would have looked ok, made the suit wearable again.

Leather is so ubiquitous these days that leather shorts sound great.  A short culotte in leather sounds divine.


----------



## lanit

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Just wanted to jump in on print/pattern mixing, I wore my super sale DVN topper today and threw my Ex Libris Kimonos on with it pulling together the velvet on the sleeve and the crane in the shawl.  Rather than think about what solid color would look best with this coat, I'm quite pleased with this combo. I also thought I needed to switch to a black bag but found my Vert Olive pulled out the bronze tones in the coat.  I think anyone can wear anything if they carry themselves with confidence. When someone feels good in what they're wearing, it shows. I really don't follow any sartorial rules and while I may sometimes think someone is trying too hard, I try not to judge anyone for what they're wearing.  I never ask anyone how I look and I love complimenting people I see whose style I admire.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to seeing more print mixing!
> 
> View attachment 3592174
> View attachment 3592175



Love this combo 'Mrs.O! I love pattern mixing too with my silks. Here's a recent combo as I love anthropologies sweaters and tops with my H. And my simple striped tops always go with many H silk patterns too,


----------



## gracekelly

lanit said:


> Love this combo 'Mrs.O! I love pattern mixing too with my silks. Here's a recent combo as I love anthropologies sweaters and tops with my H. And my simple striped tops always go with many H silk patterns too,
> 
> View attachment 3592566
> 
> View attachment 3592570


Your striped tee is my look!  I love that it goes so well with prints!


----------



## prepster

lanit said:


> Love this combo 'Mrs.O! I love pattern mixing too with my silks. Here's a recent combo as I love anthropologies sweaters and tops with my H. And my simple striped tops always go with many H silk patterns too,
> 
> View attachment 3592566
> 
> View attachment 3592570



Love that look!


----------



## dharma

lanit said:


> Love this combo 'Mrs.O! I love pattern mixing too with my silks. Here's a recent combo as I love anthropologies sweaters and tops with my H. And my simple striped tops always go with many H silk patterns too,
> 
> View attachment 3592566
> 
> View attachment 3592570


so beautiful and so fresh!  you always look amazing!


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Just wanted to jump in on print/pattern mixing, I wore my super sale DVN topper today and threw my Ex Libris Kimonos on with it pulling together the velvet on the sleeve and the crane in the shawl.  Rather than think about what solid color would look best with this coat, I'm quite pleased with this combo. I also thought I needed to switch to a black bag but found my Vert Olive pulled out the bronze tones in the coat.  I think anyone can wear anything if they carry themselves with confidence. When someone feels good in what they're wearing, it shows. I really don't follow any sartorial rules and while I may sometimes think someone is trying too hard, I try not to judge anyone for what they're wearing.  I never ask anyone how I look and I love complimenting people I see whose style I admire.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to seeing more print mixing!
> 
> View attachment 3592174
> View attachment 3592175


This is really great.  Stylistically, the coat with its Art Deco Eastern influence paired with the kimono pattern scarf it really is a match made in heaven.
I also love to compliment strangers. It's amazing how appreciative people are to be noticed. Spreading kindness is never a bad thing.


----------



## dharma

gracekelly said:


> The butterflies are gorgeous and the work on the strap was beautiful, it was just too heavy by itself.  Valentino has the butterfiles in other fabrications including a handbag.


I also purchased and returned this strap.  I got it early on and was very disappointed in its overall heaviness both in weight and design.  It was beautiful, but I mostly preferred the butterfly box it came in. That was hard to send back


----------



## lanit

gracekelly said:


> Your striped tee is my look!  I love that it goes so well with prints!





prepster said:


> Love that look!





dharma said:


> so beautiful and so fresh!  you always look amazing!



*Gk, prepster, dharma* - Thanks for the thumbs up cafe ladies!


----------



## Jennifer Marvin

I thought you might enjoy this little video featuring the tannery which produces the togo leather.  And this lady, 3rd generation, is so kind.      http://www.carriat.com/actualite/item/3-france-3-chez-remy-carriat.html


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> This is really great.  Stylistically, the coat with its Art Deco Eastern influence paired with the kimono pattern scarf it really is a match made in heaven.
> I also love to compliment strangers. It's amazing how appreciative people are to be noticed. Spreading kindness is never a bad thing.


Mother T. recommended smiling at people.  I find that I can compliment women wearing nice outfits very easily.  Smiling at people, yeah, I can do it but it's more instinctive to me to appreciate outfits.


----------



## cremel

lanit said:


> Love this combo 'Mrs.O! I love pattern mixing too with my silks. Here's a recent combo as I love anthropologies sweaters and tops with my H. And my simple striped tops always go with many H silk patterns too,
> 
> View attachment 3592566
> 
> View attachment 3592570



Lanit
You look great with this top and red scarf.  [emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## cremel

Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## cremel

Ppup I love and cannot agree more on your comments in the Paris shopping thread. It was accurately described. [emoji106][emoji106]

For the sake of experience I might be a bit of an adventurer this time and queue once. [emoji1] we will see. 

My SA scheduled an appointment for me and DH to visit Hermès museum in May.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Ppup I love and cannot agree more on your comments in the Paris shopping thread. It was accurately described. [emoji106][emoji106]
> 
> For the sake of experience I might be a bit of an adventurer this time and queue once. [emoji1] we will see.
> 
> My SA scheduled an appointment for me and DH to visit Hermès museum in May.



Hi cremel. I'm glad my post made some sense. You will love the museum! It's really fascinating. You must report back about which things you saw that you enjoyed the most. I think lining up once is kind of an adventure and worth trying for fun. I really considered it an adventure. It's my kind of safari. [emoji23]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi cremel. I'm glad my post made some sense. You will love the museum! It's really fascinating. You must report back about which things you saw that you enjoyed the most. I think lining up once is kind of an adventure and worth trying for fun. I really considered it an adventure. It's my kind of safari. [emoji23]



Yes!! I am looking forward to it. DH is more excited than me. Museum seems to be more interesting than shopping for him.  [emoji23][emoji23] 

I may contact you to get your jewelry SA's name to make appointments. I want to get a few fine jewelry at FSH (price is better over there). Let me know if this is okay to arrange appointments with someone she/he never met before. I don't have a regular SA from FSH. 

I turned down an offer for an Ostrich Constance 24. I have trouble to picture an Ostrich Constance on me. If I ever get a Constance in US I would prefer box leather. My SA was sort of disappointed. [emoji51]


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I agree with this. Of the options shown, I like the thin stripes mixed with patterns most, followed by the small dots paired with prints. Choosing similar color families makes sense, and I suppose if one print is subtle (narrow stripes, small polka dots) that makes it even easier.
> However, something vibrant like this just makes me so pleased:
> View attachment 3590845
> 
> But I am afraid in mixing patterns I will end up looking more like this [emoji6] :
> View attachment 3590847


Going back to the pictures you posted of a couple of combos that didn't work, like the blue floral top and blue plaid skirt, I just want to suggest that if the floral had a dark background and the plaid was also rather dark, and if one pattern was about 2/3 of the ensemble, and the other along the lines of an accent, 1/3, the combo would probably work.  Sorry for the run-on sentence.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Going back to the pictures you posted of a couple of combos that didn't work, like the blue floral top and blue plaid skirt, I just want to suggest that if the floral had a dark background and the plaid was also rather dark, and if one pattern was about 2/3 of the ensemble, and the other along the lines of an accent, 1/3, the combo would probably work.  Sorry for the run-on sentence.



This is really insightful. You are right on here...if the floral skirt had dark flowers matching the dark stripes on top it would work. Can you see I am trying to make "rules" here? I must be a scientific type and not a creative type. Sadly!
I like the patterns for the floral/plaid combo a lot, but it just does not work for me, it makes sense that the floral top is just too light to match the bold plaid of the skirt. It would take a rare plaid that I could wear without feeling like it was a costume. I think it would have to be silk to offset the pattern.


----------



## Genie27

Are we all sleepy after watching that game last night? I'm glad I stayed up till the (very exciting) end. 

I have a wardrobe question...I have this dress - it's very pretty, comfortable, easy to wear, washes well etc. It's also about knee length on me. But I'm not sure if I should keep it strictly as cocktail attire, or if I could use it for work? What do you ladies think? Could I wear it casually or for work with a cardi? Or is it too evening/cocktails/special occasion? The silk is pretty matte, not satiny, but the back seems very cocktail.

That's not necessarily a bad thing, but I need fewer cocktail outfits and more work outfits.


----------



## lanit

cremel said:


> Lanit
> You look great with this top and red scarf.  [emoji173][emoji173]



Thank you dear *cremel*! 



nicole0612 said:


> This is really insightful. You are right on here...if the floral skirt had dark flowers matching the dark stripes on top it would work. Can you see I am trying to make "rules" here? I must be a scientific type and not a creative type. Sadly!
> I like the patterns for the floral/plaid combo a lot, but it just does not work for me, it makes sense that the floral top is just too light to match the bold plaid of the skirt. It would take a rare plaid that I could wear without feeling like it was a costume. I think it would have to be silk to offset the pattern.



*nicole *- I have one crew gingham jacket that I enjoy wearing a lot. For some reason this size plaid works really well with a lot of my h scarves. I don't wear a lot of florals in my silks, though I have a couple of floral cardigans.

Thought you might like seeing the scale and different patterns. I think any mixing of patterns has to work in proportion to your body and for me, I like this topper coat because I wear it with very basic pieces underneath as a layering piece, and finished off with a pretty H silk. When there are two patterns that bisect a person, you have to consider if that is flattering and hard to do unless you have a slender physique. Perhaps a thread on mixing patterns would be great fun too?


----------



## lanit

Genie27 said:


> Are we all sleepy after watching that game last night? I'm glad I stayed up till the (very exciting) end.
> 
> I have a wardrobe question...I have this dress - it's very pretty, comfortable, easy to wear, washes well etc. It's also about knee length on me. But I'm not sure if I should keep it strictly as cocktail attire, or if I could use it for work? What do you ladies think? Could I wear it casually or for work with a cardi? Or is it too evening/cocktails/special occasion? The silk is pretty matte, not satiny, but the back seems very cocktail.
> 
> That's not necessarily a bad thing, but I need fewer cocktail outfits and more work outfits.


Hi Genie -  agree with you - the dress would be casual and okay for layering if not for the back. Unless you The fabric might also render it too dressy? You could try it with leggings for a more casual look?


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Are we all sleepy after watching that game last night? I'm glad I stayed up till the (very exciting) end.
> 
> I have a wardrobe question...I have this dress - it's very pretty, comfortable, easy to wear, washes well etc. It's also about knee length on me. But I'm not sure if I should keep it strictly as cocktail attire, or if I could use it for work? What do you ladies think? Could I wear it casually or for work with a cardi? Or is it too evening/cocktails/special occasion? The silk is pretty matte, not satiny, but the back seems very cocktail.
> 
> That's not necessarily a bad thing, but I need fewer cocktail outfits and more work outfits.


You could try a tee shirt or roll neck underneath and leggings and it would be good for work.


----------



## Mindi B

Or a blazer/cardigan over it to add a little more cover up top.  Pretty dress!


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Are we all sleepy after watching that game last night? I'm glad I stayed up till the (very exciting) end.
> 
> I have a wardrobe question...I have this dress - it's very pretty, comfortable, easy to wear, washes well etc. It's also about knee length on me. But I'm not sure if I should keep it strictly as cocktail attire, or if I could use it for work? What do you ladies think? Could I wear it casually or for work with a cardi? Or is it too evening/cocktails/special occasion? The silk is pretty matte, not satiny, but the back seems very cocktail.
> 
> That's not necessarily a bad thing, but I need fewer cocktail outfits and more work outfits.





lanit said:


> Hi Genie -  agree with you - the dress would be casual and okay for layering if not for the back. Unless you The fabric might also render it too dressy? You could try it with leggings for a more casual look?





Mindi B said:


> Or a blazer/cardigan over it to add a little more cover up top.  Pretty dress!



I think it is a little short for work unless it just looks that short on the model. I agree, add a cardigan or blazer and leggings and you can easily wear it casually; out to dinner, getting together with friends etc. I have an outfit kind of like this that I wear with short boots over the bottom of the leggings, which makes the dress seem less short.


----------



## nicole0612

lanit said:


> Thank you dear *cremel*!
> 
> 
> 
> *nicole *- I have one crew gingham jacket that I enjoy wearing a lot. For some reason this size plaid works really well with a lot of my h scarves. I don't wear a lot of florals in my silks, though I have a couple of floral cardigans.
> 
> Thought you might like seeing the scale and different patterns. I think any mixing of patterns has to work in proportion to your body and for me, I like this topper coat because I wear it with very basic pieces underneath as a layering piece, and finished off with a pretty H silk. When there are two patterns that bisect a person, you have to consider if that is flattering and hard to do unless you have a slender physique. Perhaps a thread on mixing patterns would be great fun too?
> View attachment 3596989
> 
> View attachment 3596990
> 
> View attachment 3596993



Lanit, these are lovely examples. The comparison of the scale of the patterns is helpful and gives me a few more ideas. You have a good point that combining two patterns may not be flattering to every figure. I am slender but fairly short at just under 5'5". I would imagine that two patterns might make my legs appear shorter if I were wearing printed pants, but might actually be flattering with a shorter skirt + top combo or a dress +cardigan/jacket combo (am I right in thinking this would draw the eye upward?). Your HS and patterned top ideas are sure winners and always a tasteful way of combining different complementary prints.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> This is really insightful. You are right on here...if the floral skirt had dark flowers matching the dark stripes on top it would work. Can you see I am trying to make "rules" here? I must be a scientific type and not a creative type. Sadly!
> I like the patterns for the floral/plaid combo a lot, but it just does not work for me, it makes sense that the floral top is just too light to match the bold plaid of the skirt. It would take a rare plaid that I could wear without feeling like it was a costume. I think it would have to be silk to offset the pattern.


Scientists are also creative types.   They have to be.  They have to dream up experiments b/c if a problem was solvable with existing knowledge, it'd been solved already.   The guy who discovered the double-helix figure 8 structure of DNA had a dream about DNA which led to his discovery.  The dream was really his intuition working overtime.
There are predominately dark toned plaids that are sophisticated.  Subtle dark paisley patterns are paired with plaids fairly often, as an accent.  I love plaids.  I love the challenge of laying out the fabric in a manner which gives me an exact match of the plaid bars on the sleeves and sides of the garment as I sew it.     
The light blue & white floral top just clashes with the plaid you pictured.  The floral is too springlike to go with the plaid.  Yes, a silk fabric would probably be much better to paid with a wool plaid than a lightweight cotton.   That plaid is pretty noticeable on its own, it's not quite "loud" but it's noticeable.   I would think that only a solid color would look good with it.  Were these items you owned?


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Scientists are also creative types.   They have to be.  They have to dream up experiments b/c if a problem was solvable with existing knowledge, it'd been solved already.   The guy who discovered the double-helix figure 8 structure of DNA had a dream about DNA which led to his discovery.  The dream was really his intuition working overtime.
> There are predominately dark toned plaids that are sophisticated.  Subtle dark paisley patterns are paired with plaids fairly often, as an accent.  I love plaids.  I love the challenge of laying out the fabric in a manner which gives me an exact match of the plaid bars on the sleeves and sides of the garment as I sew it.
> The light blue & white floral top just clashes with the plaid you pictured.  The floral is too springlike to go with the plaid.  Yes, a silk fabric would probably be much better to paid with a wool plaid than a lightweight cotton.   That plaid is pretty noticeable on its own, it's not quite "loud" but it's noticeable.   I would think that only a solid color would look good with it.  Were these items you owned?



Not at all, they were just images that came up first when I googled "combining patterns".


----------



## EmileH

Hi cafe, I haven't been following along too closely. I'm not good st mixing patterns at all. The most I can do is throw in some stripes now and then. 

I'm doing well with editing my closet. I have sold enough unworn things from my closet to pay for all of my current season purchases to date. I'm making a bit of a game of it. Clearing out the clutter has allowed me to find some items that I love but that I haven't worn in a while. I'm keeping track of my outfits in the Cloth app. And I'm actually using all of my bags for once. They are all in regular rotation. So I'm very happy. The weight loss goal, not so much. [emoji18]

I made my reservations and bought my tickets for my spring Paris trip. Unfortunately we have to put off Hawaii. But I'll be meeting some friends in Paris and picking up a few things at the mothership that I have on hold. I am not looking for a bag this time. I doubt that my SO will be ready. Well maybe a picotin or a cherche midi shoulder bag if I find a great color. But if not I won't be disappointed.

I'm also starting to think about my fall birthday trip. I'm thinking maybe Bordeaux, the Dordogne and then Paris of course. I'm trying to make it a very special trip, which reminds me that I'm also behind on the studying French goal.

We are expecting a snowstorm tomorrow. I made the mistake if saying that winter hasn't been bad so far. [emoji849] hope everyone is warm safe and cozy at home this week.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi cafe, I haven't been following along too closely. I'm not good st mixing patterns at all. The most I can do is throw in some stripes now and then.
> 
> I'm doing well with editing my closet. I have sold enough unworn things from my closet to pay for all of my current season purchases to date. I'm making a bit of a game of it. Clearing out the clutter has allowed me to find some items that I love but that I haven't worn in a while. I'm keeping track of my outfits in the Cloth app. And I'm actually using all of my bags for once. They are all in regular rotation. So I'm very happy. The weight loss goal, not so much. [emoji18]
> 
> I made my reservations and bought my tickets for my spring Paris trip. Unfortunately we have to put off Hawaii. But I'll be meeting some friends in Paris and picking up a few things at the mothership that I have on hold. I am not looking for a bag this time. I doubt that my SO will be ready. Well maybe a picotin or a cherche midi shoulder bag if I find a great color. But if not I won't be disappointed.
> 
> I'm also starting to think about my fall birthday trip. I'm thinking maybe Bordeaux, the Dordogne and then Paris of course. I'm trying to make it a very special trip, which reminds me that I'm also behind on the studying French goal.
> 
> We are expecting a snowstorm tomorrow. I made the mistake if saying that winter hasn't been bad so far. [emoji849] hope everyone is warm safe and cozy at home this week.


That is great that you have financed new purchases from your closet! BRava!
I do think that tracking can make you more aware of what you already have and can help you use more of it! 
I started tracking about 6 months ago, and I know it has helped me use more of what I already have, and help control unnecessary purchases... do I really need more black pants?


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> That is great that you have financed new purchases from your closet! BRava!
> I do think that tracking can make you more aware of what you already have and can help you use more of it!
> I started tracking about 6 months ago, and I know it has helped me use more of what I already have, and help control unnecessary purchases... do I really need more black pants?



That's so true. I put makes me think a bit more before I purchase something. And I'm working a bit harder to mix things in new ways. I haven't repeated an outfit yet this year. Which means that I probably don't need any more clothes.

The difficult thing for me has been to get rid of some things that might be nice, but that I don't use or that duplicate something else that I have that I like better. It's hard to make the leap to get rid of them but weeding out really helps me to dress better in the long run. Having them go to new homes and someone who enjoys them...and making a few dollars for new hopefully smarter choices makes it more bearable.


----------



## cremel

Dear Ppup great job on sorting out your unworn stuff and turned them into something new!! Thumbs up!!!
If you happen to be in France at the end of April to Mid may we might be able to meet in Paris!! It would be my pleasure to meet you. [emoji16]
Glad you are already planning your birthday trip. Bordeaux is great but I think warmer weather is good for that city.  You will enjoy walking along the river.  

I have not been able to follow this forum more closely. Lots of work. Feeling tired. 

It's rainy in the west coast. Though I miss the sunny and warm days, I also love to have more rain. This state has been in this drought too long. This wet winter is a good relief for that matter.  

For upcoming trips, other than the trip to France, we will go to the mountains and let the kids see some snow for the first time. 

And this Saturday I am flying to Vegas with a dozen girl friends. Three of them are celebrating their 40th birthday. One of the adventurers booked a "XYZ" show for Saturday night already!!! Some craziness for sure!! Oh well what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas. This would be the first time I travel alone and leave the two boys to my husband. Hope he survives one night![emoji41]
The girls made reservations for the dinner. It's going to be in Paris hotel. I am a bit disappointed. None of my favorite restaurants in Vegas is located in that casino. Having been to Vegas so many times for conference or personal trips I know the city pretty well and always know where to get the best food.  Unfortunately not this time. 

And I will go visit my H SA over there. I don't expect a bag this time. I have become more "picky" to ask for the exact color, size, and leather so it's more difficult to find the right one.


----------



## cremel

For weight loss I am not making much progress Ppup. You are not alone. 

I have been practicing the T25 video everyday for 25 minutes but no obvious results yet. We will see after another two weeks...


----------



## Jennifer Marvin

Took a little trip to the swimming pool today to see the Cherche Midi.


----------



## EmileH

Jennifer Marvin said:


> Took a little trip to the swimming pool today to see the Cherche Midi.



Oh wow. Cool photo. Did you see a cherche midi? I'm trying to decide which color to daydream about.

Cremel, we will just miss you. Too bad. It would have been nice t meet. Thank you for the advice. We are looking into it. Being from New England we would prefer chilly to too warm. But we will see. Your Las Vegas weekend sounds very fun. Enjoy!


----------



## Jennifer Marvin

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh wow. Cool photo. Did you see a cherche midi? I'm trying to decide which color to daydream about.
> 
> Cremel, we will just miss you. Too bad. It would have been nice t meet. Thank you for the advice. We are looking into it. Being from New England we would prefer chilly to too warm. But we will see. Your Las Vegas weekend sounds very fun. Enjoy!


I did see the cherche midi with a strap in black, and the clutch in red epsom.  They were both beautiful!  I have asked to see a strap version in green.   Waiting for them to call me for the appointment.  I should take photos and post them here if they let me.  I'm pretty sure they will.  It's like a little bijoux; much smaller than I'd imagined, but I love it.


----------



## EmileH

Jennifer Marvin said:


> I did see the cherche midi with a strap in black, and the clutch in red epsom.  They were both beautiful!  I have asked to see a strap version in green.   Waiting for them to call me for the appointment.  I should take photos and post them here if they let me.  I'm pretty sure they will.  It's like a little bijoux; much smaller than I'd imagined, but I love it.



Which color green? I have a clutch without a strap in trench with gold hardware. I love the hardware too. I think it's elegant and understated. I wish the large size were just a bit larger but I'm in love wth the bag. I really have enough bags but I think one more shoulder bag would be ok. I think they look great as neutral bags or in something like red or bleu sapphire but I have those colors covered. I wonder if they will look as elegant in a pop color. I am thinking perhaps bleu agate with silver hardware. It's not too bright and might still look elegant. [emoji848] Do share photos if you can.


----------



## Jennifer Marvin

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Which color green? I have a clutch without a strap in trench with gold hardware. I love the hardware too. I think it's elegant and understated. I wish the large size were just a bit larger but I'm in love wth the bag. I really have enough bags but I think one more shoulder bag would be ok. I think they look great as neutral bags or in something like red or bleu sapphire but I have those colors covered. I wonder if they will look as elegant in a pop color. I am thinking perhaps bleu agate with silver hardware. It's not too bright and might still look elegant. [emoji848] Do share photos if you can.



Yes ur bag sounds beautiful.  It would be stunning in agate.  I'm hoping for bamboo with gold hardware.


----------



## EmileH

Jennifer Marvin said:


> Yes ur bag sounds beautiful.  It would be stunning in agate.  I'm hoping for bamboo with gold hardware.



Oh that sounds very pretty. I can't wait to see.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's so true. I put makes me think a bit more before I purchase something. And I'm working a bit harder to mix things in new ways. I haven't repeated an outfit yet this year. Which means that I probably don't need any more clothes.
> 
> The difficult thing for me has been to get rid of some things that might be nice, but that I don't use or that duplicate something else that I have that I like better. It's hard to make the leap to get rid of them but weeding out really helps me to dress better in the long run. Having them go to new homes and someone who enjoys them...and making a few dollars for new hopefully smarter choices makes it more bearable.



.


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> .



I was hesitant because I thought I might regret it later, but I really have not regretted or missed anything that I have rehomed.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I was hesitant because I thought I might regret it later, but I really have not regretted or missed anything that I have rehomed.



It's very good advice.  Many of my things sit in my closet.  They are not practical for my current lifestyle & my tastes have changed.  It's just difficult to let go of some.  I payed full price.  I'm not sure if the return would be worth selling.
For years I bought impulsively thinking I'll find a use or it was too pretty to pass up.  Now I try to reason when I buy.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi cafe, I haven't been following along too closely. I'm not good st mixing patterns at all. The most I can do is throw in some stripes now and then.
> 
> I'm doing well with editing my closet. I have sold enough unworn things from my closet to pay for all of my current season purchases to date. I'm making a bit of a game of it. Clearing out the clutter has allowed me to find some items that I love but that I haven't worn in a while. I'm keeping track of my outfits in the Cloth app. And I'm actually using all of my bags for once. They are all in regular rotation. So I'm very happy. The weight loss goal, not so much. [emoji18]
> 
> I made my reservations and bought my tickets for my spring Paris trip. Unfortunately we have to put off Hawaii. But I'll be meeting some friends in Paris and picking up a few things at the mothership that I have on hold. I am not looking for a bag this time. I doubt that my SO will be ready. Well maybe a picotin or a cherche midi shoulder bag if I find a great color. But if not I won't be disappointed.
> 
> I'm also starting to think about my fall birthday trip. I'm thinking maybe Bordeaux, the Dordogne and then Paris of course. I'm trying to make it a very special trip, which reminds me that I'm also behind on the studying French goal.
> 
> We are expecting a snowstorm tomorrow. I made the mistake if saying that winter hasn't been bad so far. [emoji849] hope everyone is warm safe and cozy at home this week.


I love hearing people's success stories! Good work on the closet editing (and making $ to boot!), rotating the bags, and trip planning. I have so enjoyed your previous trips, I'm looking forward to "sharing" this one with you! BTW, I have recently become obsessed with Picotins.


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> It's very good advice.  Many of my things sit in my closet.  They are not practical for my current lifestyle & my tastes have changed.  It's just difficult to let go of some.  I payed full price.  I'm not sure if the return would be worth selling.
> For years I bought impulsively thinking I'll find a use or it was too pretty to pass up.  Now I try to reason when I buy.



I think we have all shopped like that in the past. It is difficult sometimes to accept that you will get much less for your items than you paid but I suppose something is better than nothing and having them clutter up your closet. I say to myself that the money was lost when I made the purchase, and by selling I'm at least cutting my losses.

If you have Chanel pieces that you don't wear you might do better than you think. Prices have risen so much over time that it might not be too bad. I have only started to upgrade my wardrobe in the past few years, so I haven't sold much Chanel (only a few pieces of costume jewelry and a few bags). Many of my items are things that I have since upgraded to better pieces. I was hanging on to the old pieces to wear it the weather was bad etc. which is silly. I was saved by my good pieces for special occasions. Now I'm wearing the better pieces more.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> I love hearing people's success stories! Good work on the closet editing (and making $ to boot!), rotating the bags, and trip planning. I have so enjoyed your previous trips, I'm looking forward to "sharing" this one with you! BTW, I have recently become obsessed with Picotins.



Picotins are like potato chips. You can't have just one. [emoji23] Myh and I have a new rule: picotins don't count, just like twillies don't count. [emoji23] That being said I still only have the one bleu hydra picotin.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Picotins are like potato chips. You can't have just one. [emoji23] Myh and I have a new rule: picotins don't count, just like twillies don't count. [emoji23] That being said I still only have the one bleu hydra picotin.


I adore my little Pico. I want more! I will probably rehome by GM by the end of the year. For what it carries (which is a lot), I have more comfortably shaped bags. I can't believe they make an even bigger size. Anyway, I need to try the MM! Good to know they are in the same non-category as twillies!


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think we have all shopped like that in the past. It is difficult sometimes to accept that you will get much less for your items than you paid but I suppose something is better than nothing and having them clutter up your closet. I say to myself that the money was lost when I made the purchase, and by selling I'm at least cutting my losses.
> 
> If you have Chanel pieces that you don't wear you might do better than you think. Prices have risen so much over time that it might not be too bad. I have only started to upgrade my wardrobe in the past few years, so I haven't sold much Chanel (only a few pieces of costume jewelry and a few bags). Many of my items are things that I have since upgraded to better pieces. I was hanging on to the old pieces to wear it the weather was bad etc. which is silly. I was saved by my good pieces for special occasions. Now I'm wearing the better pieces more.



My weakness is handbags. Those are difficult to let go of.  I'm still holding on to my jackets & sweaters. They are useful for cool days & the few social events I attend.  It would not hurt for me to part some of  them.  I went on a jacket  spree for a while.  Chanel was my line of choice at one time.  Have you found yourself with that situation?  Some of my costume jewelry, belts, & miscellaneous things I consigned.  There seems to be a market for Chanel.  
I also wear older pieces day to day & in bad weather.  It makes sense to keep pricier clothing & bags for better conditions.  What I don't like about my actions is I'm doing it now with my Hermes scarves & bags.  I'm falling into the same pattern I'm trying to break away from


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Picotins are like potato chips. You can't have just one. [emoji23] Myh and I have a new rule: picotins don't count, just like twillies don't count. [emoji23] That being said I still only have the one bleu hydra picotin.



I have some Picotins. I love them & yes, they are like potato chips to me also!  Additionally, I find them guilt free!  No calories & truly versatile[emoji846]

Have you posted a pic of yours?  I'd love to see it!!


----------



## Mindi B

momasaurus said:


> I adore my little Pico. I want more! I will probably rehome by GM by the end of the year. For what it carries (which is a lot), I have more comfortably shaped bags. I can't believe they make an even bigger size. Anyway, I need to try the MM! Good to know they are in the same non-category as twillies!


They sure do, momasaurus, and I have one--a TGM pico!  It's sort of hilarious, but I think of it as a giant boho-style shoulder bag.  The recent trend for micro bags has put me into an accessory tailspin, as I've always been a big bag sort of person. Ah, well, this too shall pass.


----------



## momasaurus

Mindi B said:


> They sure do, momasaurus, and I have one--a TGM pico!  It's sort of hilarious, but I think of it as a giant boho-style shoulder bag.  The recent trend for micro bags has put me into an accessory tailspin, as I've always been a big bag sort of person. Ah, well, this too shall pass.


I'd love to see a modeling shot! Does it need an insert or do you just put the dog right into it? (JK)


----------



## Mindi B

Both Olive AND Henry would fit in it, but they'd definitely need a rigid insert lest they get all tangled together at the bottom.  Henry wouldn't mind, but Olive has strict standards for how close to her Henry is allowed to get.


----------



## hanakoz

a


----------



## cremel

Jennifer Marvin said:


> Took a little trip to the swimming pool today to see the Cherche Midi.



Ha ha I have been eyeballing the same bag too, the bigger one with a strap. Great looking bag!


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Picotins are like potato chips. You can't have just one. [emoji23] Myh and I have a new rule: picotins don't count, just like twillies don't count. [emoji23] That being said I still only have the one bleu hydra picotin.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]soon the 90cm scarves dont count either ...


----------



## Keren16

Mindi B said:


> They sure do, momasaurus, and I have one--a TGM pico!  It's sort of hilarious, but I think of it as a giant boho-style shoulder bag.  The recent trend for micro bags has put me into an accessory tailspin, as I've always been a big bag sort of person. Ah, well, this too shall pass.



I have a GM Pico.  I do not wear it much & going to keep it anyway.  Each size look a little different.  I wear what I like & feels comfortable.  I pay limited attention to trends.


----------



## Keren16

momasaurus said:


> I adore my little Pico. I want more! I will probably rehome by GM by the end of the year. For what it carries (which is a lot), I have more comfortably shaped bags. I can't believe they make an even bigger size. Anyway, I need to try the MM! Good to know they are in the same non-category as twillies!



Picotin's are unique & under the radar.  When I carry mine, I always receive compliments.  Many do not know it is Hermes.  The style is what gets the attention.  Please try your GM some more before you rehome it.  You may decide it is worth keeping.
I must temper this remark as I have difficulty parting with my things[emoji4]


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]soon the 90cm scarves dont count either ...



[emoji106] Agree.  I can usually find a reason to justify a purchase.  That one seems good[emoji4]


----------



## Jennifer Marvin

cremel said:


> Ha ha I have been eyeballing the same bag too, the bigger one with a strap. Great looking bag!



It's darling! What color do you want?


----------



## cremel

Jennifer Marvin said:


> It's darling! What color do you want?



Some kind of blue or neutral. I will if I could find one in France in spring.  [emoji3]


----------



## Jennifer Marvin

Good!  They had quite a few at the Sevres store.  But you know how it is; here today, gone tomorrow.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The weight loss goal, not so much. [emoji18]





cremel said:


> For weight loss I am not making much progress Ppup. You are not alone.



On this topic, I would like to share a couple of resources.     I got "The Secret Life of Fat" about a week after it was published at end of 2016.   The author has a Ph.D. in biochemistry and she reviewed all the scientific literature on weight loss.  It is interesting to read because of the stories each chapter is built around.  It has things in it that I had never heard such as viruses and stomach bacteria being related to weight problems.   Mainly I got how determined our bodies are to hang on to extra weight.   It made me feel that I was on the right track by being in the slow lane of weight loss.

https://www.amazon.com/Secret-Life-...683573&sr=8-1&keywords=the+secret+life+of+fat

This second book is one I just learned about today.   "Eat with Intention."   The reviews are good.  I think it will help me as I tend to inhale food.  What I like about it, based on reviews, is that it focuses on making the food experience one of love.  I get anxious at the thought of depriving myself.  There is another book that I stumbled across while looking for the the link.  The other one is called "Mindful Eating".   I might as well order both so I hit the free shipping. 

https://www.amazon.com/Eat-Intentio...lotNum=0&_encoding=UTF8&qid=1486035829&sr=8-1

https://www.amazon.com/Mindful-Eati...=1486683708&sr=8-2&keywords=meditation+eating


I have been following the forum but haven't posted much as I have been working intensely on our rental properties.   We typically have about one vacancy every 2 months and those are usually because we don't renew the tenant.  (We have been replacing the tenants we inherited with better ones).     We did not expect to have any vacancies in January, so we scheduled a deep remodel of one unit--new tile floor and addition of a laundry room.  Then we had 3 surprise vacancies.   Unexpectedly, people lost jobs, decided to move back to Texas, transferred to different offices, etc.  So it has been an insane month.   Picking new tenants is absolutely the hardest part of being a landlord.  I did not start my diet this month because I couldn't pull it off while doing cleaning and painting and interviewing.  I was too pooped.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> On this topic, I would like to share a couple of resources.     I got "The Secret Life of Fat" about a week after it was published at end of 2016.   The author has a Ph.D. in biochemistry and she reviewed all the scientific literature on weight loss.  It is interesting to read because of the stories each chapter is built around.  It has things in it that I had never heard such as viruses and stomach bacteria being related to weight problems.   Mainly I got how determined our bodies are to hang on to extra weight.   It made me feel that I was on the right track by being in the slow lane of weight loss.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Secret-Life-...683573&sr=8-1&keywords=the+secret+life+of+fat
> 
> This second book is one I just learned about today.   "Eat with Intention."   The reviews are good.  I think it will help me as I tend to inhale food.  What I like about it, based on reviews, is that it focuses on making the food experience one of love.  I get anxious at the thought of depriving myself.  There is another book that I stumbled across while looking for the the link.  The other one is called "Mindful Eating".   I might as well order both so I hit the free shipping.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Eat-Intentio...lotNum=0&_encoding=UTF8&qid=1486035829&sr=8-1
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mindful-Eati...=1486683708&sr=8-2&keywords=meditation+eating
> 
> 
> I have been following the forum but haven't posted much as I have been working intensely on our rental properties.   We typically have about one vacancy every 2 months and those are usually because we don't renew the tenant.  (We have been replacing the tenants we inherited with better ones).     We did not expect to have any vacancies in January, so we scheduled a deep remodel of one unit--new tile floor and addition of a laundry room.  Then we had 3 surprise vacancies.   Unexpectedly, people lost jobs, decided to move back to Texas, transferred to different offices, etc.  So it has been an insane month.   Picking new tenants is absolutely the hardest part of being a landlord.  I did not start my diet this month because I couldn't pull it off while doing cleaning and painting and interviewing.  I was too pooped.



Hi. Oh gosh that sounds like a busy time.i hope all is well that ends well. 

Did you pick up any good tips in particular? I'm absolutely certain that we all have a set point and altering it is very difficult.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi. Oh gosh that sounds like a busy time.i hope all is well that ends well.
> 
> Did you pick up any good tips in particular? I'm absolutely certain that we all have a set point and altering it is very difficult.



Yes.   If you burn more than 400 calories a day in exercise, it backfires on you.   Not like that is going to happen to me, but it keeps my fantasies in check.  

After reading this, I decided to start taking probiotics again.    And fiber.  The longer food takes to go through your digestive system, the more calories it can extract from your food.  This is also a reason that eating more complex carbs is a good thing.   Harder to digest and extract calories from.   I have noticed that I don't get hungry again as quickly if I eat complex instead of simple carbs.  I also concluded that I don't eat enough fat and I am trying to add more good fat to my diet.  

The author tells how she used what she learned to lose her weight.  One of the things she did was have an eating window which involved not eating after 3 pm.   The grazer that I am would never do that one.   She had other things she did that I don't remember because I wasn't planning to implement them.  

It makes sense of things through lots of little facts.  Like after retiring from a mentally intensive career, I probably don't burn as many calories.  Your brain is a big energy hog.


----------



## Genie27

One of my friends husband went on an extreme diet and lost over 80lbs over a year. Unfortunately he could not sustain that level and gained it all back within 8 months. It's kinda sad because he worked *so* hard to lose the weight only to gain it all back. 

I have insulin resistance so any weight loss is meagre and only after considerable long term starvation and exercise. Over the past few years I've had greater success with marginal, glacially slow, sustained lack of gaining weight. I don't lose any, but I do everything I can to stop gaining. I swear by kefir - in the past few months it has really helped me with cravings and portion control. 

I have a couple of pairs of pants that I will probably never fit into again, and a linen shift from 1992 that I can fit into, but not well enough to wear in public.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> One of my friends husband went on an extreme diet and lost over 80lbs over a year. Unfortunately he could not sustain that level and gained it all back within 8 months. It's kinda sad because he worked *so* hard to lose the weight only to gain it all back.
> 
> I have insulin resistance so any weight loss is meagre and only after considerable long term starvation and exercise. Over the past few years I've had greater success with marginal, glacially slow, sustained lack of gaining weight. I don't lose any, but I do everything I can to stop gaining. I swear by kefir - in the past few months it has really helped me with cravings and portion control.



The Secret Life of Fat has all kinds of studies that explain why things like your friend's husbands sad fate happen.  If you diet, your body is permanently altered to burn fewer calories.  Isn't that awful?

Thanks for the kefir tip.  As I am a grazer, I wake up in the middle of the night hungry.  That is why I am posting at 3:45 am.  Kefir sounds like it would be a perfect middle of the night snack.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Yes.   If you burn more than 400 calories a day in exercise, it backfires on you.   Not like that is going to happen to me, but it keeps my fantasies in check.
> 
> After reading this, I decided to start taking probiotics again.    And fiber.  The longer food takes to go through your digestive system, the more calories it can extract from your food.  This is also a reason that eating more complex carbs is a good thing.   Harder to digest and extract calories from.   I have noticed that I don't get hungry again as quickly if I eat complex instead of simple carbs.  I also concluded that I don't eat enough fat and I am trying to add more good fat to my diet.
> 
> The author tells how she used what she learned to lose her weight.  One of the things she did was have an eating window which involved not eating after 3 pm.   The grazer that I am would never do that one.   She had other things she did that I don't remember because I wasn't planning to implement them.
> 
> It makes sense of things through lots of little facts.  Like after retiring from a mentally intensive career, I probably don't burn as many calories.  Your brain is a big energy hog.



Thank you Corde!! Long time no see. Looks like everyone is busy lately. Me too, been in heavy workload for three weeks now. 

The fiber theory sounds suitable for me. I had to stick to high fiber food during both pregnancies due to high glucose.  I have no family history. My parents can digest a ton of sugar every meal at age 65 without even passing one bit of the limit.  My glucose went back to normal after giving birth but now I am on their watchlist. I still try to eat food that has lots of fiber.  I do a bit exercise now but not as much.  I probably burn around 300 calories everyday.


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Thank you Corde!! Long time no see. Looks like everyone is busy lately. Me too, been in heavy workload for three weeks now.
> 
> The fiber theory sounds suitable for me. I had to stick to high fiber food during both pregnancies due to high glucose.  I have no family history. My parents can digest a ton of sugar every meal at age 65 without even passing one bit of the limit.  My glucose went back to normal after giving birth but now I am on their watchlist. I still try to eat food that has lots of fiber.  I do a bit exercise now but not as much.  I probably burn around 300 calories everyday.



I am trying to eat 200 less calories a day and burn an extra 100-200 calories.  At that rate I lose a quarter to half a  pound a week.   It will take me 2 years to lose weight I want.  My friends who go on 1000 calorie or less diets all think I am nuts.   But at that rate, I don't think my body will notice and fight me.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> I am trying to eat 200 less calories a day and burn an extra 100-200 calories.  At that rate I lose a quarter to half a  pound a week.   It will take me 2 years to lose weight I want.  My friends who go on 1000 calorie or less diets all think I am nuts.   But at that rate, I don't think my body will notice and fight me.



That's not a bad plan. You will have to let me know how it goes. I am probably inadvertently on that plan because I snack when I shouldn't. If I can exercise I do better for sure but many days it's just too hard after work. I'm certainly not in danger of burning more than 400 calories. 

With such small gradual losses it's hard to detect changes on the scale unless you really don't weight yourself more often than 1-2 per month.  But I suppose if your clothes are loose that's good reinforcement.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> With such small gradual losses it's hard to detect changes on the scale unless you really don't weight yourself more often than 1-2 per month.  .



I have a digital scale that I bought from Costco.  it gives me a read out that that shows my weight to one tenth of a pound.   I have noticed that it seems to only move in even increments of .2, so I guess that means it only moves in increments of one fifth.   One time last year when I was diligent in eating right and tracking my food consumption through the program, My Food Diary, I could see a .2 loss every day or too.  And when I cheated I could see the scale didn't move.


----------



## momasaurus

Keren16 said:


> Picotin's are unique & under the radar.  When I carry mine, I always receive compliments.  Many do not know it is Hermes.  The style is what gets the attention.  Please try your GM some more before you rehome it.  You may decide it is worth keeping.
> I must temper this remark as I have difficulty parting with my things[emoji4]


I promise to use it more. There are days when I lug around a lot of stuff!


----------



## Genie27

Cordy, your plan sounds more sustainable than the 1000 calorie regimen. One tip my doc suggested is not eating after 9pm if I can avoid it, so my body can process overnight. He also suggested I avoid smoothies as "the body needs to work to digest instead of giving it pre-broken down food." 

Do you regularly wake around 3-4am?


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> I have a digital scale that I bought from Costco.  it gives me a read out that that shows my weight to one tenth of a pound.   I have noticed that it seems to only move in even increments of .2, so I guess that means it only moves in increments of one fifth.   One time last year when I was diligent in eating right and tracking my food consumption through the program, My Food Diary, I could see a .2 loss every day or too.  And when I cheated I could see the scale didn't move.



I can vary by several pounds per day, mostly hormonal I think and these days completely unpredictable. [emoji45]


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Do you regularly wake around 3-4am?



Yes but it is mostly from being hot.  We have a tempurpedic mattress which is notorious for sleeping hot because it is so dense, it doesn't breath.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I can vary by several pounds per day, mostly hormonal I think and these days completely unpredictable. [emoji45]



Wow that is a lot.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Yes but it is mostly from being hot.  We have a tempurpedic mattress which is notorious for sleeping hot because it is so dense, it doesn't breath.



Good to know. I'll avoid them.

It's not like I'm doing anything too strenuous but I wake up with muscle aches. Probably all related. 




Cordeliere said:


> Wow that is a lot.



It makes it difficult to keep track of what is working. For better or worse it should even out soon. [emoji51]


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> One of my friends husband went on an extreme diet and lost over 80lbs over a year. Unfortunately he could not sustain that level and gained it all back within 8 months. It's kinda sad because he worked *so* hard to lose the weight only to gain it all back.
> 
> I have insulin resistance so any weight loss is meagre and only after considerable long term starvation and exercise. Over the past few years I've had greater success with marginal, glacially slow, sustained lack of gaining weight. I don't lose any, but I do everything I can to stop gaining. I swear by kefir - in the past few months it has really helped me with cravings and portion control.
> 
> I have a couple of pairs of pants that I will probably never fit into again, and a linen shift from 1992 that I can fit into, but not well enough to wear in public.


This is a lame question, I know.  I've heard of kefir but what is it?  Can't remember.


----------



## Genie27

It's not lame, Eagle. It can best be described as a fermented/cultured milk product that is very high in pro-biotics. Very commonly consumed in Central/Eastern Europe etc. I make it at home from regular milk, but it is also available in grocery stores as a pasteurized product - the home-brew is more potent and cost effective as well. 

This website is a great explanation - http://www.culturesforhealth.com/milk-kefir-grains.html 
of how to get started etc. I got my grains fresh from a friend, and have been able to share them with many others as they multiply.

It's similar to yogurt, but better for lactose intolerants like me, as the kegir grains consume lactose and break it down in the process.

*stepping down from soapbox now* but if you or anyone needs info, PM me.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> I am trying to eat 200 less calories a day and burn an extra 100-200 calories.  At that rate I lose a quarter to half a  pound a week.   It will take me 2 years to lose weight I want.  My friends who go on 1000 calorie or less diets all think I am nuts.   But at that rate, I don't think my body will notice and fight me.


This is so smart!  You are changing your behavior and eating less.  Without changing your behaviors, there can't be sustained loss which is why the weight loss programs where they give you the food don't work in the long term.  The trap that I fall into is thinking that more exercise means I can eat more.  NOOOO!   You still have to eat less to lose, however, stepping up the exercise will help the metabolism.  Since I retired 1 1/2 years ago, I have been able to go to the gym more frequently and use my home treadmill more and do 10-15 miles per week.  Some weeks are better than others and I try not to beat myself up over it, but keep enough "guilt" to keep it all going.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> You still have to eat less to lose, however, stepping up the exercise will help the metabolism.  Since I retired 1 1/2 years ago, I have been able to go to the gym more frequently and use my home treadmill more and do 10-15 miles per week.



That makes you a hero.  Most everyone I know uses their exercise equipment as a clothes rack.

Even in my crazy month, I did better at walking than usual.  I have a neighbor who is a professional volleyball player.  We have been walking her puppy in the am.  She is 6'2" and she really moves out.  I like walking with her because I walk at a much faster pace than when I walk alone.    Also when I am running my mouth, I don't notice I am exercising.

I have to get up to speed on streaming video.  If I were distracted by entertainment, I would ride our exercise bicycle.


----------



## Cordeliere

Talking about dieting and exercising is making me feel more motivated.  I am going to bring this back up in about a month and check how other people are doing.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> That makes you a hero.  Most everyone I know uses their exercise equipment as a clothes rack.
> 
> Even in my crazy month, I did better at walking than usual.  I have a neighbor who is a professional volleyball player.  We have been walking her puppy in the am.  She is 6'2" and she really moves out.  I like walking with her because I walk at a much faster pace than when I walk alone.    Also when I am running my mouth, I don't notice I am exercising.
> 
> I have to get up to speed on streaming video.  If I were distracted by entertainment, I would ride our exercise bicycle.


I read on the treadmill because it is deadly boring.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> That makes you a hero.  Most everyone I know uses their exercise equipment as a clothes rack.
> 
> Even in my crazy month, I did better at walking than usual.  I have a neighbor who is a professional volleyball player.  We have been walking her puppy in the am.  She is 6'2" and she really moves out.  I like walking with her because I walk at a much faster pace than when I walk alone.    Also when I am running my mouth, I don't notice I am exercising.
> 
> I have to get up to speed on streaming video.  If I were distracted by entertainment, I would ride our exercise bicycle.



I highly recommend streaming video. There have definitely been days when I didn't want to exercise but I got back on the treadmill so I could see the next installment of whichever series I was watching at the time.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> I read on the treadmill because it is deadly boring.



Even more kudos to you.   Overcoming gravity and deadly boredom is no small feat.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I highly recommend streaming video. There have definitely been days when I didn't want to exercise but I got back on the treadmill so I could see the next installment of whichever series I was watching at the time.




There are so many big series I missed, like Friends and Sex in the City.  I figure those should take 10 pounds off of me.


----------



## gracekelly

I find that if you can get interested in something, the time flies by.  I have stayed on the treadmill longer than intended if I love what I am reading.  I don't have a TV in study to watch, but i guess I could do it on the Ipad and watch Amazon Video.


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> The Secret Life of Fat has all kinds of studies that explain why things like your friend's husbands sad fate happen.  If you diet, your body is permanently altered to burn fewer calories.  Isn't that awful?
> 
> Thanks for the kefir tip.  As I am a grazer, I wake up in the middle of the night hungry.  That is why I am posting at 3:45 am.  Kefir sounds like it would be a perfect middle of the night snack.



Just make sure it is not loaded with a lot of extra sugar. There are more and less sugary brands.

Edit: I just caught up to later posts and see Genie makes her own kefir. Kudos to her! Impressed!!


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> Thank you Corde!! Long time no see. Looks like everyone is busy lately. Me too, been in heavy workload for three weeks now.
> 
> The fiber theory sounds suitable for me. I had to stick to high fiber food during both pregnancies due to high glucose.  I have no family history. My parents can digest a ton of sugar every meal at age 65 without even passing one bit of the limit.  My glucose went back to normal after giving birth but now I am on their watchlist. I still try to eat food that has lots of fiber.  I do a bit exercise now but not as much.  I probably burn around 300 calories everyday.



You are smart to be cautious. When you have elevated blood glucose during pregnancy you then have a higher risk of developing diabetes later in life. You are doing all of the right things! Eating well, exercising, keeping a healthy weight goal. 
There are a lot of diet gimmicks out there. Many of them are based in some truth, but some have some specific "rules" to follow that are more about marketing than science. Usually the simpler the better, and always use your common sense. I think the best broad rule is to eat mostly foods that are no more than one step removed from the way it came in nature. Meaning that you can look at it and it still resembles the way it grows/lives naturally. AKA fairly unprocessed, though that term is becoming a bit gimmicky now as well. One step of processing means cutting up/cooking. For example, a piece of fish that is skinned and cooked but not frozen fish sticks, an apple but not an apple-studded granola bar, quinoa but not crackers made out of quinoa. Of course the latter examples can all be part of a healthy diet, but used sparingly.
Higher fiber foods are usually more filling and take more energy to digest/less calories are absorbed since we lack some of the enzymes needed to digest insoluble fibers (unprocessed foods also take more energy to digest since a machine is not doing part of the digestion for you). However, be wary of "health" or "diet" products that simply have added fiber. For example "double fiber" English muffins or low carb/high fiber tortillas. Perhaps they are better than their lower fiber counterparts, but they are still highly processed and USDA labeling laws allow fiber calories to be omitted from total calories if the company desires, so you may be eating 150% more calories than you think with some of these items.
Eating mostly real foods and practicing mindful eating or intuitive eating is the healthiest way to go, physically, mentally and psychologically. If it becomes too difficult or stressful than the benefits of choosing healthier foods are significantly negated. So finding the healthy eating style that works for each person individually is the best strategy because it will not be intuitive if it doesn't come somewhat logically or does not make you feel good. For example, I am vegetarian and a runner, so a low carb diet would not work well for me. Despite all of the marketing pro-Paleo diet!
This is not all in response to you Cremel! I just am on a phone and can't go back and a separate post easily


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Cordy, your plan sounds more sustainable than the 1000 calorie regimen. One tip my doc suggested is not eating after 9pm if I can avoid it, so my body can process overnight. He also suggested I avoid smoothies as "the body needs to work to digest instead of giving it pre-broken down food."
> 
> Do you regularly wake around 3-4am?



Recent studies suggest 12+ hour daily fast is great to jumpstart weight loss regardless of daily calorie intake (within reason). In the past a "cut off" time was suggested, now it appears that an 12 hour fast is beneficial. For example last food at 9pm then eat again at 9am. Or 7pm/7am. I usually do 11pm/11am but I am a night owl and this is not intentional for weight management.


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> Yes but it is mostly from being hot.  We have a tempurpedic mattress which is notorious for sleeping hot because it is so dense, it doesn't breath.



Those are the worst. I cannot sleep on ours either. I always wake up drenched in sweat. Now I sleep in the bottom floor (which is halfway underground) with no heat on. The joys of aging!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I can vary by several pounds per day, mostly hormonal I think and these days completely unpredictable. [emoji45]



I do also. I think it is hydration related for me.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> This is so smart!  You are changing your behavior and eating less.  Without changing your behaviors, there can't be sustained loss which is why the weight loss programs where they give you the food don't work in the long term.  The trap that I fall into is thinking that more exercise means I can eat more.  NOOOO!   You still have to eat less to lose, however, stepping up the exercise will help the metabolism.  Since I retired 1 1/2 years ago, I have been able to go to the gym more frequently and use my home treadmill more and do 10-15 miles per week.  Some weeks are better than others and I try not to beat myself up over it, but keep enough "guilt" to keep it all going.



The body adapts...one interesting little tidbit is that when you exercise more, much of the calories burned are negated by a reduction in "unconscious" movement. These can be things like deciding to get up and grab something from another room or not, but more significantly things like "figiting". For example, swinging the leg slightly while sitting, tapping the toe etc.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> The body adapts...one interesting little tidbit is that when you exercise more, much of the calories burned are negated by a reduction in "unconscious" movement. These can be things like deciding to get up and grab something from another room or not, but more significantly things like "figiting". For example, swinging the leg slightly while sitting, tapping the toe etc.


Where did you read this?  I have understood the opposite to be true.  Anything that keeps you from being completely still like a couch potato or a rooted tree is going to burn a calorie so I have difficulty with this theory.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> Where did you read this?  I have understood the opposite to be true.  Anything that keeps you from being completely still like a couch potato or a rooted tree is going to burn a calorie so I have difficulty with this theory.



A review of research studies at a recent conference. It is only up to a certain point (if you exercise a lot you will burn more calories than the reduced calories burned resulting from less unintentional movement), but I didn't want to quote the exact number incorrectly. It is certainly better for health to exercise, I would advocate for exercise for many reasons. It may or may not result in weight loss for a number of reason; the type of exercise matters (standard cardio vs strength training or interval training) and each person has their own response that has to do with their genetics and epigenetics, their exercise history and dieting history, microbiota and hormone levels and numerous other factors. Hopefully it did not come across that I was discouraging exercise. The opposite is true. I just find this to be an interesting factoid and just one reason why exercise alone is not enough for some people to lose weight.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> A review of research studies at a recent conference. It is only up to a certain point (if you exercise a lot you will burn more calories than the reduced calories burned resulting from less unintentional movement), but I didn't want to quote the exact number incorrectly. It is certainly better for health to exercise, I would advocate for exercise for many reasons. It may or may not result in weight loss for a number of reason; the type of exercise matters (standard cardio vs strength training or interval training) and each person has their own response that has to do with their genetics and epigenetics, their exercise history and dieting history, microbiota and hormone levels and numerous other factors. Hopefully it did not come across that I was discouraging exercise. The opposite is true. I just find this to be an interesting factoid and just one reason why exercise alone is not enough for some people to lose weight.


No worries I didn't think you were discouraging exercise.   My brain is burning calories furiously right now just trying to digest the words epigenetics and microbiota. I think I just lost a pound!  I think I'll go find some chocolates


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> You are smart to be cautious. When you have elevated blood glucose during pregnancy you then have a higher risk of developing diabetes later in life. You are doing all of the right things! Eating well, exercising, keeping a healthy weight goal.
> There are a lot of diet gimmicks out there. Many of them are based in some truth, but some have some specific "rules" to follow that are more about marketing than science. Usually the simpler the better, and always use your common sense. I think the best broad rule is to eat mostly foods that are no more than one step removed from the way it came in nature. Meaning that you can look at it and it still resembles the way it grows/lives naturally. AKA fairly unprocessed, though that term is becoming a bit gimmicky now as well. One step of processing means cutting up/cooking. For example, a piece of fish that is skinned and cooked but not frozen fish sticks, an apple but not an apple-studded granola bar, quinoa but not crackers made out of quinoa. Of course the latter examples can all be part of a healthy diet, but used sparingly.
> Higher fiber foods are usually more filling and take more energy to digest/less calories are absorbed since we lack some of the enzymes needed to digest insoluble fibers (unprocessed foods also take more energy to digest since a machine is not doing part of the digestion for you). However, be wary of "health" or "diet" products that simply have added fiber. For example "double fiber" English muffins or low carb/high fiber tortillas. Perhaps they are better than their lower fiber counterparts, but they are still highly processed and USDA labeling laws allow fiber calories to be omitted from total calories if the company desires, so you may be eating 150% more calories than you think with some of these items.
> Eating mostly real foods and practicing mindful eating or intuitive eating is the healthiest way to go, physically, mentally and psychologically. If it becomes too difficult or stressful than the benefits of choosing healthier foods are significantly negated. So finding the healthy eating style that works for each person individually is the best strategy because it will not be intuitive if it doesn't come somewhat logically or does not make you feel good. For example, I am vegetarian and a runner, so a low carb diet would not work well for me. Despite all of the marketing pro-Paleo diet!
> This is not all in response to you Cremel! I just am on a phone and can't go back and a separate post easily



Dear Nicole,

Thank you for taking the time and type all this on your phone. 

I have the same feelings as some of you here.  Exercise alone doesn't really help me lose weight.  The diet has to play a critical role too. 

I am so sick and tired of having this baby fat belly for three years(since my first one was born. Before that my weight was perfect for my height. It was 99 pounds.). And I am determined to lose at least 10-15 to go back to 105 range.  The extra weight also is problematic for my lower back. 

Diet and more movement [emoji125]‍♀️[emoji126][emoji534][emoji892][emoji519]


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> No worries I didn't think you were discouraging exercise.   My brain is burning calories furiously right now just trying to digest the words epigenetics and microbiota. I think I just lost a pound!  I think I'll go find some chocolates



I just ate some chocolates moments ago. I did walk up the stairs to get it...  I'd like to think about the calorie burning aspect but I think it really says more about how much I am motivated by chocolate


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> Dear Nicole,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time and type all this on your phone.
> 
> I have the same feelings as some of you here.  Exercise alone doesn't really help me lose weight.  The diet has to play a critical role too.
> 
> I am so sick and tired of having this baby fat belly for three years(since my first one was born. Before that my weight was perfect for my height. It was 99 pounds.). And I am determined to lose at least 10-15 to go back to 105 range.  The extra weight also is problematic for my lower back.
> 
> Diet and more movement [emoji125]‍♀️[emoji126][emoji534][emoji892][emoji519]



I totally understand! Having a baby takes a huge toll on the body and it is hard to take the time for exercise, sleep and eating well when you are caring for young children.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> I just ate some chocolates moments ago. I did walk up the stairs to get it...  I'd like to think about the calorie burning aspect but I think it really says more about how much I am motivated by chocolate


I love to recall the Woody Allen movie _Sleeper.  _His character, former health food store owner, sleeps for a 100 years and wakes up to discover that all the things that he believed were bad i.e., steak , chocolate, fudge, etc are now considered to be good for you.  Currently chocolate has made the list of good things if it has the right cocoa content as in dark chocolate, so there is hope!


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> I totally understand! Having a baby takes a huge toll on the body and it is hard to take the time for exercise, sleep and eating well when you are caring for young children.



Cannot agree more Nicole. It's a toll that I don't think I could ever recover fully.  

On my way to Vegas. The tow bar of the plane bumped into something and broke.  I am sitting in this little plane, more like a green house now, waiting them to fix the tow bar.  How fun to fly these days!!!![emoji37]

The brighter side is that my SA called. She has a surprise for me. What can it be?? I will find out in about four hours!!


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> Cannot agree more Nicole. It's a toll that I don't think I could ever recover fully.
> 
> On my way to Vegas. The tow bar of the plane bumped into something and broke.  I am sitting in this little plane, more like a green house now, waiting them to fix the tow bar.  How fun to fly these days!!!![emoji37]
> 
> The brighter side is that my SA called. She has a surprise for me. What can it be?? I will find out in about four hours!!



Don't worry about your weight.  I also believe in set points as PP commented.  For a while I was too thin.  It was not healthy.  Additionally, I did not look too good.  You have children & responsibilities.  Be confident in your appearance.  That's the most important.  10-15 lbs extra is not that much.  
Enjoy your trip to Las Vegas.  I hope your SA has a happy surprise for you!


----------



## nicole0612

Keren16 said:


> Don't worry about your weight.  I also believe in set points as PP commented.  For a while I was too thin.  It was not healthy.  Additionally, I did not look too good.  You have children & responsibilities.  Be confident in your appearance.  That's the most important.  10-15 lbs extra is not that much.
> Enjoy your trip to Las Vegas.  I hope your SA has a happy surprise for you!



I totally agree with this.  
Cremel, I always think you look really beautiful in the mod shots you have posted and much more importantly you seem beautiful inside.  
I am excited to see what your SA has for you and enjoy your girls' weekend!


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> I love to recall the Woody Allen movie _Sleeper.  _His character, former health food store owner, sleeps for a 100 years and wakes up to discover that all the things that he believed were bad i.e., steak , chocolate, fudge, etc are now considered to be good for you.  Currently chocolate has made the list of good things if it has the right cocoa content as in dark chocolate, so there is hope!



Yes Yes
I was so thrilled when coffee was discovered to have anti oxidants in it.    And light drinkers live longer than people who don't drink at all.  I think all those years of avoiding saturated fats have left my joints and brain too rusty to work right.


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> I totally agree with this.
> Cremel, I always think you look really beautiful in the mod shots you have posted and much more importantly you seem beautiful inside.
> I am excited to see what your SA has for you and enjoy your girls' weekend!



+1


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> +1



+1 more


----------



## cremel

Thank you Corde Ppup Nicole Karen.  I do have a confidence problem with my weight. I will try to improve on that end. [emoji28][emoji28]

Here goes the surprise:

A etain birkin 25 Togo! I took it. It's good to have one small size since I am only 5'1.  And I got the limited edition of Bridal gala scarf. And a shawl.  Heading out for dinner now. Quick photo of the Birkin.


----------



## Keren16

Cordeliere said:


> +1



[emoji106]. Totally agree!!!


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> Thank you Corde Ppup Nicole Karen.  I do have a confidence problem with my weight. I will try to improve on that end. [emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> Here goes the surprise:
> 
> A etain birkin 25 Togo! I took it. It's good to have one small size since I am only 5'1.  And I got the limited edition of Bridal gala scarf. And a shawl.  Heading out for dinner now. Quick photo of the Birkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3602848



Perfect!  Wonderful & everything else[emoji173]️
Enjoy your dinner 
I am so happy for you !!!
Because you deserve them & are inspirational 
(For my next contemplated purchase [emoji8])


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Thank you Corde Ppup Nicole Karen.  I do have a confidence problem with my weight. I will try to improve on that end. [emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> Here goes the surprise:
> 
> A etain birkin 25 Togo! I took it. It's good to have one small size since I am only 5'1.  And I got the limited edition of Bridal gala scarf. And a shawl.  Heading out for dinner now. Quick photo of the Birkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3602848



Congratulations. Have fun!


----------



## Keren16

gracekelly said:


> I love to recall the Woody Allen movie _Sleeper.  _His character, former health food store owner, sleeps for a 100 years and wakes up to discover that all the things that he believed were bad i.e., steak , chocolate, fudge, etc are now considered to be good for you.  Currently chocolate has made the list of good things if it has the right cocoa content as in dark chocolate, so there is hope!



Do not forget eggs!


----------



## Genie27

For me, personally, a bit of running around and 4-5 small meals of protein/carb/fat would keep me at optimal health/weight. But realistically I have a desk job, walk a bit to and from work/errands, and manage 2.5 meals and 1-2 snacks. Not all are healthy or balanced. Especially my after work snack which is usually junk.

I went on a resort vacation a while back and figured I would try to reset my eating habits as it was all prepped and available for me. Day one I overloaded on delicious fresh fruit at every meal. Day 2 my blood sugar was through the roof so I quit that and went back to lean protein/veggies/carbs. Fruit for mid morning snack only.

Cremel, that is a gorgeous bag! And I also think you are lovely inside and out.


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> Thank you Corde Ppup Nicole Karen.  I do have a confidence problem with my weight. I will try to improve on that end. [emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> Here goes the surprise:
> 
> A etain birkin 25 Togo! I took it. It's good to have one small size since I am only 5'1.  And I got the limited edition of Bridal gala scarf. And a shawl.  Heading out for dinner now. Quick photo of the Birkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3602848



Congrats! What a fun surprise. I know you said you are being more selective about your bag purchases at this point, so it is great that that you were offered something that you actually needed.


----------



## cremel

Thank you ladies!!! It feels very warm to be connected to the café while traveling.  

Yes Nicole I am very selective on bags now. I didn't expect such a small birkin because my usual size is 30. This one looks nice on me. But I think I am done with grey now. 

Thanks again for all your kind words. [emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Keren16

Genie27 said:


> For me, personally, a bit of running around and 4-5 small meals of protein/carb/fat would keep me at optimal health/weight. But realistically I have a desk job, walk a bit to and from work/errands, and manage 2.5 meals and 1-2 snacks. Not all are healthy or balanced. Especially my after work snack which is usually junk.
> 
> I went on a resort vacation a while back and figured I would try to reset my eating habits as it was all prepped and available for me. Day one I overloaded on delicious fresh fruit at every meal. Day 2 my blood sugar was through the roof so I quit that and went back to lean protein/veggies/carbs. Fruit for mid morning snack only.
> 
> Cremel, that is a gorgeous bag! And I also think you are lovely inside and out.



Cremel, I agree with Genie27 and her nutritional guidelines 
For sure, inside & out is the most important !
And you are!!
Be confident 

Love your bag too[emoji173]


----------



## gracekelly

cremel said:


> Thank you ladies!!! It feels very warm to be connected to the café while traveling.
> 
> Yes Nicole I am very selective on bags now. I didn't expect such a small birkin because my usual size is 30. This one looks nice on me. But I think I am done with grey now.
> 
> Thanks again for all your kind words. [emoji173][emoji173]


Congrats!!  You happiness with the 25 is making me more inclined to keep mine.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hi, all! Popping back in!!!



cremel said:


> Thank you Corde Ppup Nicole Karen.  I do have a confidence problem with my weight. I will try to improve on that end. [emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> Here goes the surprise:
> 
> A etain birkin 25 Togo! I took it. It's good to have one small size since I am only 5'1.  And I got the limited edition of Bridal gala scarf. And a shawl.  Heading out for dinner now. Quick photo of the Birkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3602848



CONGRATULATIONS!!!! love love love!!!! That's awesome and a great color/leather!!!! I finally got a 25 as well just recently and I adore it - enjoy, it's a fabulous size!!!



gracekelly said:


> Congrats!!  You happiness with the 25 is making me more inclined to keep mine.



Gracekelly you're not using yours? I find this small size so easy and freeing. I thought I would only ever need one, but I could absolutely justify getting another in the future (not so much with the 35, which I love but is really just too big for me).


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> Hi, all! Popping back in!!!
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!! love love love!!!! That's awesome and a great color/leather!!!! I finally got a 25 as well just recently and I adore it - enjoy, it's a fabulous size!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gracekelly you're not using yours? I find this small size so easy and freeing. I thought I would only ever need one, but I could absolutely justify getting another in the future (not so much with the 35, which I love but is really just too big for me).


I'm very glad to get your feedback. I have had  mine a long time and need to make the effort to use it more.


----------



## Genie27

What colour/hw are yours @gracekelly and @BBC ? I've seen a couple irl and they are so cute. It's a completely different vibe from the 30/35s.


----------



## Notorious Pink

gracekelly said:


> I'm very glad to get your feedback. I have had  mine a long time and need to make the effort to use it more.





Genie27 said:


> What colour/hw are yours @gracekelly and @BBC ? I've seen a couple irl and they are so cute. It's a completely different vibe from the 30/35s.



Mine is black/GHW. Some of you know how long I waited for this. I absolutely LOVE using it. My DSs are now 13 and 10 so I dont need to carry so much anymore, and when DS1 has a backpack he carries my iPad for me (which I need because when he has the backpack it means I'm sitting waiting for him for at least an hour while he is in a lesson.)

Now I need to figure out what color is next! 




In use - daytime (we were away in Vegas for a few days - definitely no white pants during February in NY!):




Evening:


----------



## cremel

BBC said:


> Mine is black/GHW. Some of you know how long I waited for this. I absolutely LOVE using it. My DSs are now 13 and 10 so I dont need to carry so much anymore, and when DS1 has a backpack he carries my iPad for me (which I need because when he has the backpack it means I'm sitting waiting for him for at least an hour while he is in a lesson.)
> 
> Now I need to figure out what color is next!
> 
> View attachment 3603291
> 
> 
> In use - daytime (we were away in Vegas for a few days - definitely no white pants during February in NY!):
> 
> View attachment 3603292
> 
> 
> Evening:
> 
> View attachment 3603293



BBC you look fabulous!!! Love your little bag. Your color is the best!!! [emoji173][emoji173][emoji7][emoji7]

Another good thing is that it's super light. You do t feels thing when carrying it.  My SA told me H doesn't make many B25 these days. Their entire store only got one 25 for this season.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> What colour/hw are yours @gracekelly and @BBC ? I've seen a couple irl and they are so cute. It's a completely different vibe from the 30/35s.


My bag is vert anis with palladium hardware from 2004.  I guess i was way ahead of the curve


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> My bag is vert anis with palladium hardware from 2004.  I guess i was way ahead of the curve
> View attachment 3603435



I guess you *started* this trend [emoji6]
Love it. Your photo makes me rethink this color! Sometimes it looks so bright, but your photo looks like it may have olive undertones in some lighting.
Do you carry it much? Especially with the small bag trend?
I find that I bought some mini bags and small bags with the new trend but I rarely use them except for a rare night out. Maybe it is a life stage thing.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> I guess you *started* this trend [emoji6]
> Love it. Your photo makes me rethink this color! Sometimes it looks so bright, but your photo looks like it may have olive undertones in some lighting.
> Do you carry it much? Especially with the small bag trend?
> I find that I bought some mini bags and small bags with the new trend but I rarely use them except for a rare night out. Maybe it is a life stage thing.


No it is a bright color and I don't see olive undertones.  Here is another picture, but I should take another because this isn't so hot either.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> No it is a bright color and I don't see olive undertones.  Here is another picture, but I should take another because this isn't so hot either.



I can't see this photo for some reason, but I love it regardless from your initial pic. Do you use bright colors more in spring/summer, or so you find a way to make them work in fall/winter as well? I can't remember if you are in a seasonal climate...now that I think about it, I believe you are in one of the "summer 11 months a year" states. So perhaps that negates my question. I live in a state that is grey 10 months of the year, and I find it harder to know how to use brighter colors sometimes.


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Thank you Corde Ppup Nicole Karen.  I do have a confidence problem with my weight. I will try to improve on that end. [emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> Here goes the surprise:
> 
> A etain birkin 25 Togo! I took it. It's good to have one small size since I am only 5'1.  And I got the limited edition of Bridal gala scarf. And a shawl.  Heading out for dinner now. Quick photo of the Birkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3602848



Wow!  I was dreaming of this exact bag--size, color, hw--just this am.


----------



## prepster

nicole0612 said:


> I guess you *started* this trend [emoji6]
> Love it. Your photo makes me rethink this color! Sometimes it looks so bright, but your photo looks like it may have olive undertones in some lighting.
> Do you carry it much? Especially with the small bag trend?
> I find that I bought some mini bags and small bags with the new trend but I rarely use them except for a rare night out. Maybe it is a life stage thing.



I have a Vert Anis Jige who is apparently very popular because she is never home--always at my sisters or SILs.  Everyone constantly wants to borrow this crazy bag.  Modern and retro at the same time. It is a hard color to describe but it is one of those weird Hermes magic colors.  No olive, although sometimes in pictures it looks olive.  To me it is like the color of fresh peas. Or that medium chartreuse you see on a flower stem.  It looks _super_ with navy or white in the summer and really fabulous with charcoal gray and even surprisingly, dark, earthy brown in the winter.  Anything with a smidge of magenta really pops with this bag.


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> I have a Vert Anis Jige who is apparently very popular because she is never home--always at my sisters or SILs.  Everyone constantly wants to borrow this crazy bag.  Modern and retro at the same time. It is a hard color to describe but it is one of those weird Hermes magic colors.  No olive, although sometimes in pictures it looks olive.  To me it is like the color of fresh peas. Or that medium chartreuse you see on a flower stem.  It looks _super_ with navy or white in the summer and really fabulous with charcoal gray and even surprisingly, dark, earthy brown in the winter.  Anything with a smidge of magenta really pops with this bag.



That is great info and so descriptive that I can really picture it. I have only seen photos and always had it in the back of my mind for my wishlist, but sometimes it seems absolutely neon in photos. Now I was wondering, "was I totally wrong and there is some OLIVE and no neon??". Your description of fresh flower stem chartreuse or fresh peas completely makes sense, bright green with a hint of yellow, but a "fresh" healthy yellow and not a "neon" yellow.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> I can't see this photo for some reason, but I love it regardless from your initial pic. Do you use bright colors more in spring/summer, or so you find a way to make them work in fall/winter as well? I can't remember if you are in a seasonal climate...now that I think about it, I believe you are in one of the "summer 11 months a year" states. So perhaps that negates my question. I live in a state that is grey 10 months of the year, and I find it harder to know how to use brighter colors sometimes.


I guess you would consider LA having the endless summer , but we do like to pretend that we have winter.   However, I don't think this is a seasonal color. I think of this size as more of a dress bag though I did use it on a trip once as my only bag. I love the color and the Togo leather so I just have to work on using it. 

Prepster I love your description of how everyone else gets to use your bag but you!


----------



## prepster

nicole0612 said:


> That is great info and so descriptive that I can really picture it. I have only seen photos and always had it in the back of my mind for my wishlist, but sometimes it seems absolutely neon in photos. Now I was wondering, "was I totally wrong and there is some OLIVE and no neon??". Your description of fresh flower stem chartreuse or fresh peas completely makes sense, bright green with a hint of yellow, but a "fresh" healthy yellow and not a "neon" yellow.



My how I do go on...Lol!  No, definitely not neon.  You can certainly pump up the volume by wearing it with white or hot pink, or bright florals in the summer, but my favorite look for it is in winter, and I'm very conservative--classic cuts, neutrals, no prints, lots of monochromatic looks.  I agree with gracekelly, it's one of those rare four season colors.  It sounds like it wouldn't work, but I saw a woman in a dark green wool pantsuit and eggplant silk blouse with a Vert Anis K PHW and it looked very rich.  I love how sometimes H does unexpected colors that seem to go with everything.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> My bag is vert anis with palladium hardware from 2004.  I guess i was way ahead of the curve
> View attachment 3603435



GraceKelly

What is the reason that you don't reach for her much?  Is it the size?   Do you not have clothes that call for her?

I ask because in my fantasy of 10 perfect outfits, one perfect outfit is green and burgundy that goes with my Axis Mundi.   It is not likely to be the first outfit I pull together, but I am highly curious about vert anis.   

Prepster--your description of the outfit with eggplant is very inspiring.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> GraceKelly
> 
> What is the reason that you don't reach for her much?  Is it the size?   Do you not have clothes that call for her?
> 
> I ask because in my fantasy of 10 perfect outfits, one perfect outfit is green and burgundy that goes with my Axis Mundi.   It is not likely to be the first outfit I pull together, but I am highly curious about vert anis.
> 
> Prepster--your description of the outfit with eggplant is very inspiring.



I seem to be going out more during the day than the evening these days so that is partly why the 25 is being neglected as I am out with a larger bag.    As far as colors are concerned, I think vert anis goes with everything.  I love the idea of vert anis and aubergine/eggplant!  I have worn it with brown, navy, black and every other color under the sun.  I am not a matchy kind of person and I like the concept of a pop of color so not too much stops me.  I usually tie in the color of my bag to rest of my outfit with a scarf or pochette on the bag.

I will try and take a new picture tomorrow in bright light that really showcases the true color of vert anis.

Just wanted to add that I just remembered an Etro scarf that I have that is vert anis and aubergine.  It is beautiful!


----------



## Genie27

I agree - Prepster, that suit - blouse combo sounds striking. Jewel tones coordinate well together, I think. I find I also like to play with hot/cold colours a bit sometimes. It leads to a vibrancy without being too loud.


----------



## nicole0612

Prepster, I love the outfit you described. Yet again, just a few words and I can totally picture it. Eggplant/dark green/very anis is definitely a striking yet elegant combo.
Cordeliere and Gracekelly, burgundy, navy blue, brown/black, I can definitely see how this is such a versatile and special color. 
I love bright jewel tones as a pop color. That works better for me than bright tropical colors. Sorry, I don't have Prepster's way with words. "Tropical" is the only description that comes to mind


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> I agree - Prepster, that suit - blouse combo sounds striking. Jewel tones coordinate well together, I think. I find I also like to play with hot/cold colours a bit sometimes. It leads to a vibrancy without being too loud.



This is a very useful description as well Genie. Mixing warm/cool colors is a concept that I understand and sounds fun to play with.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Wow!  I was dreaming of this exact bag--size, color, hw--just this am.



LOL [emoji8][emoji23]


----------



## cremel

gracekelly said:


> My bag is vert anis with palladium hardware from 2004.  I guess i was way ahead of the curve
> View attachment 3603435



GK your bag looks lovely and brand new! Wow you keep your things in great shape.  2004! I have not started my H adventure that year. [emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Sharing some photos from the weekend - for my friends birthday in the sin city.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> I have a Vert Anis Jige who is apparently very popular because she is never home--always at my sisters or SILs.  Everyone constantly wants to borrow this crazy bag.  Modern and retro at the same time. It is a hard color to describe but it is one of those weird Hermes magic colors.  No olive, although sometimes in pictures it looks olive.  To me it is like the color of fresh peas. Or that medium chartreuse you see on a flower stem.  It looks _super_ with navy or white in the summer and really fabulous with charcoal gray and even surprisingly, dark, earthy brown in the winter.  Anything with a smidge of magenta really pops with this bag.


I have always loved vert anis and wanted a bag in that color once my consciousness was raised (so to speak) that H bags existed and that once in a while I could potentially get one.   But by the time that happened, VA was being rested.  I'm pretty sure given my fashion divination propensities that VA will be back in rotation again b/c H needs to have a green in the line-up.  They've had bamboo, which was a fresh bright medium spring green, they've had malachite which was a darkish blue-green, it's time for VA!   
I like your color combos for VA, prepster, especially the idea of VA with charcoal and dark brown, and a smidge of magenta.  I bet it looks pretty good with turquoise, too.   A lot of HS have VA in them.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> That is great info and so descriptive that I can really picture it. I have only seen photos and always had it in the back of my mind for my wishlist, but sometimes it seems absolutely neon in photos. Now I was wondering, "was I totally wrong and there is some OLIVE and no neon??". Your description of fresh flower stem chartreuse or fresh peas completely makes sense, bright green with a hint of yellow, but a "fresh" healthy yellow and not a "neon" yellow.


Neon, or the H equivalent of neon, is sulfur or on a scarf, jaune vif.   I do ok with sickly yellows, too.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> My how I do go on...Lol!  No, definitely not neon.  You can certainly pump up the volume by wearing it with white or hot pink, or bright florals in the summer, but my favorite look for it is in winter, and I'm very conservative--classic cuts, neutrals, no prints, lots of monochromatic looks.  I agree with gracekelly, it's one of those rare four season colors.  It sounds like it wouldn't work, but I saw a woman in a dark green wool pantsuit and eggplant silk blouse with a Vert Anis K PHW and it looked very rich.  I love how sometimes H does unexpected colors that seem to go with everything.


OMG,  Vert anis goes with aubergine, one of my very fav fav colors??  How wonderful and versatile.  But since VA goes w/dark brown as you say, prepster, it makes sense that it would also go with aubergine since that color often has a brown tinge or base.   (And then there's the purplish-blue aubergine which is also divine and should go well with VA).


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I seem to be going out more during the day than the evening these days so that is partly why the 25 is being neglected as I am out with a larger bag.    As far as colors are concerned, I think vert anis goes with everything.  I love the idea of vert anis and aubergine/eggplant!  I have worn it with brown, navy, black and every other color under the sun.  I am not a matchy kind of person and I like the concept of a pop of color so not too much stops me.  I usually tie in the color of my bag to rest of my outfit with a scarf or pochette on the bag.
> 
> I will try and take a new picture tomorrow in bright light that really showcases the true color of vert anis.
> 
> Just wanted to add that I just remembered an Etro scarf that I have that is vert anis and aubergine.  It is beautiful!


A pix of that Etro scarf would be divine.  I am passingly familiar with Etro scarves but I think my interest in seeing/possibly owning one is b/c I am realizing I am a paisley person.   Nice complicated deep-colored paisleys.  (Not  so much polka dots altho they are fun).


----------



## Notorious Pink

cremel said:


> BBC you look fabulous!!! Love your little bag. Your color is the best!!! [emoji173][emoji173][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Another good thing is that it's super light. You do t feels thing when carrying it.  My SA told me H doesn't make many B25 these days. Their entire store only got one 25 for this season.



Thanks so much, cremel! [emoji254] I haven't owned a black bag in forever, it's really nice to have a bag that goes with everything! I realize many people have trouble with the size, Im just at the stage where I don't need to carry things for my boys anymore, and I want to go lighter  All I really need is my wallet, lipstick, mini purell, keys, phone and sometimes a checkbook. The only thing I won't put in that I sometimes need is my iPad (the mini fits fine but I am babying the bag a bit and don't want to add the weight) so DS1 puts it in his backpack. Plus I do go out frequently in the evenings so it's easy going from day to night. 



eagle1002us said:


> A pix of that Etro scarf would be divine.  I am passingly familiar with Etro scarves but I think my interest in seeing/possibly owning one is b/c I am realizing I am a paisley person.   Nice complicated deep-colored paisleys.  (Not  so much polka dots altho they are fun).



You do realize that Jardin de Maharani is pretty much a paisley design, right??? [emoji6]


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Mine is black/GHW. Some of you know how long I waited for this. I absolutely LOVE using it. My DSs are now 13 and 10 so I dont need to carry so much anymore, and when DS1 has a backpack he carries my iPad for me (which I need because when he has the backpack it means I'm sitting waiting for him for at least an hour while he is in a lesson.)
> 
> Now I need to figure out what color is next!
> 
> View attachment 3603291
> 
> 
> In use - daytime (we were away in Vegas for a few days - definitely no white pants during February in NY!):
> 
> View attachment 3603292
> 
> 
> Evening:
> 
> View attachment 3603293


How beautiful it all is, including you.  Interesting about the shortage of B25.  I have one from several years ago in Mykonos.   It is my first and only B.   It possibly is a little small for my size.   However, I nailed it b/c I'd heard so much about the heaviness of birkins.   So, no problems there!

I hope to gradually shrink down so that I more closely approximate the correct proportion or size for the B.   I lost another 5 lb so I'm very slowly getting there.   (Something about this particular B issue strikes me as very "Alice in Wonderland."  I need some of that "Eat me/Drink me" chow to right-size myself for my B).


----------



## gracekelly

When I took the 25 on a trip, I pared down the wallet.  I just took the important things and put them in a little case.  This is something that I do for most trips because I don't see the need to take everything with me.  Same with the make-up case, as there is no need for an entire cosmetics drawer in your bag.  A small bag forces you to think and become more minimalist and I think that is actually a good thing since most of us tote around too much stuff.  When you do this, there is still plenty of room for keys, sunnies and reading glasses if you need them.  Tissues!  I never leave home without them!


----------



## eagle1002us

You do realize that Jardin de Maharani is pretty much a paisley design, right??? [emoji6][/QUOTE]
You betcha, BBC.  In fact I acquired CW4 of Jardin de Maharani (black, green, fuschia) this weekend.   I was at the counter, trying on HS, waiting for DH to volunteer an opinion.  At each one, DH would nod non-committally and mumble, "that's nice."  Another customer, a man, passed me as he was walking out.  Perhaps seeing my dilemma, he hollared, "That scarf is stunning!"
I was wearing it over a teal sweater dress.   I saw the paisley-ness of the design and was captivated.


----------



## scarf1

eagle1002us said:


> You do realize that Jardin de Maharani is pretty much a paisley design, right??? [emoji6]


You betcha, BBC.  In fact I acquired CW4 of Jardin de Maharani (black, green, fuschia) this weekend.   I was at the counter, trying on HS, waiting for DH to volunteer an opinion.  At each one, DH would nod non-committally and mumble, "that's nice."  Another customer, a man, passed me as he was walking out.  Perhaps seeing my dilemma, he hollared, "That scarf is stunning!"
I was wearing it over a teal sweater dress.   I saw the paisley-ness of the design and was captivated.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3604722
View attachment 3604722
View attachment 3604722

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]
I saw that a 90 or CSGM?  At any rate, BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## eagle1002us

scarf1 said:


> You betcha, BBC.  In fact I acquired CW4 of Jardin de Maharani (black, green, fuschia) this weekend.   I was at the counter, trying on HS, waiting for DH to volunteer an opinion.  At each one, DH would nod non-committally and mumble, "that's nice."  Another customer, a man, passed me as he was walking out.  Perhaps seeing my dilemma, he hollared, "That scarf is stunning!"
> I was wearing it over a teal sweater dress.   I saw the paisley-ness of the design and was captivated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604722
> View attachment 3604722
> View attachment 3604722


I saw that a 90 or CSGM?  At any rate, BEAUTIFUL![/QUOTE]
It's a 90.   Thank you scarf1!


----------



## EmileH

Thank goodness we don't all like the exact same things. You ladies are welcome to all of the small bags. Please save the larger bags for me. [emoji2]

Beautiful shawl eagle. I have one color way of maharani and I'm waiting to try a second color, although that would be a barrier that I have not yet broken. I don't have two colors of the same csgm.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank goodness we don't all like the exact same things. You ladies are welcome to all of the small bags. Please save the larger bags for me. [emoji2]
> 
> Beautiful shawl eagle. I have one color way of maharani and I'm waiting to try a second color, although that would be a barrier that I have not yet broken. I don't have two colors of the same csgm.



Ppup knew you would prefer bigger bags!! 35/30 looks great on you!! 

Here's one of the scarves from the weekend trip.



140 silk Parures Precieuses


----------



## gracekelly

Such beautiful scarves ladies!

I am trying to upload some very anis and aubergine pictures, but it's not working


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Ppup knew you would prefer bigger bags!! 35/30 looks great on you!!
> 
> Here's one of the scarves from the weekend trip.
> View attachment 3604757
> View attachment 3604758
> 
> 140 silk Parures Precieuses



That's beautiful cremel, much better in real life than the photos online. You did very well. I see that you are well too. [emoji2]

I have 5-6 inches on you so that makes sense. I didn't realize that you were so petite. A 35 would be way too big on you.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's beautiful cremel, much better in real life than the photos online. You did very well. I see that you are well too. [emoji2]
> 
> I have 5-6 inches on you so that makes sense. I didn't realize that you were so petite. A 35 would be way too big on you.



With heels I think I could make 5'4"[emoji23][emoji23]. Barely 5'2", more like 5'1". 

I was going to add that comment. I would never wanted it if Its exactly what's displayed online. 

The color is  darker than the light blue online. It's definitely a nice Spring color.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> How beautiful it all is, including you.  Interesting about the shortage of B25.  I have one from several years ago in Mykonos.   It is my first and only B.   It possibly is a little small for my size.   However, I nailed it b/c I'd heard so much about the heaviness of birkins.   So, no problems there!
> 
> I hope to gradually shrink down so that I more closely approximate the correct proportion or size for the B.   I lost another 5 lb so I'm very slowly getting there.   (Something about this particular B issue strikes me as very "Alice in Wonderland."  I need some of that "Eat me/Drink me" chow to right-size myself for my B).



Congrats on losing another 5.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> How beautiful it all is, including you.  Interesting about the shortage of B25.  I have one from several years ago in Mykonos.   It is my first and only B.   It possibly is a little small for my size.   However, I nailed it b/c I'd heard so much about the heaviness of birkins.   So, no problems there!
> 
> I hope to gradually shrink down so that I more closely approximate the correct proportion or size for the B.   I lost another 5 lb so I'm very slowly getting there.   (Something about this particular B issue strikes me as very "Alice in Wonderland."  I need some of that "Eat me/Drink me" chow to right-size myself for my B).



Eagle great job on the weight loss!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> How beautiful it all is, including you.  Interesting about the shortage of B25.  I have one from several years ago in Mykonos.   It is my first and only B.   It possibly is a little small for my size.   However, I nailed it b/c I'd heard so much about the heaviness of birkins.   So, no problems there!
> 
> I hope to gradually shrink down so that I more closely approximate the correct proportion or size for the B.   I lost another 5 lb so I'm very slowly getting there.   (Something about this particular B issue strikes me as very "Alice in Wonderland."  I need some of that "Eat me/Drink me" chow to right-size myself for my B).





eagle1002us said:


> You do realize that Jardin de Maharani is pretty much a paisley design, right??? [emoji6]


You betcha, BBC.  In fact I acquired CW4 of Jardin de Maharani (black, green, fuschia) this weekend.   I was at the counter, trying on HS, waiting for DH to volunteer an opinion.  At each one, DH would nod non-committally and mumble, "that's nice."  Another customer, a man, passed me as he was walking out.  Perhaps seeing my dilemma, he hollared, "That scarf is stunning!"
I was wearing it over a teal sweater dress.   I saw the paisley-ness of the design and was captivated.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3604722
View attachment 3604722
View attachment 3604722

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

AHHHHHH....Mykonos!!!! That's gotta be gorgeous!!!!  I wish they'd bring back that color, it's stunning, you really do have to use it! Congratulations on the weight loss - it's not easy. Back in high school I lost 50 lbs and spent years worrying I'd put the weight back on but except for having DSs, I've been pretty much the same, fortunately. Basically the same eating habits and regular exercise that I don't hate (hot yoga - even went when DS and I went to Vegas last week). 

Love the Maharani!!!! Beautiful colors! I got the navy/black/red/purple cw. Such a great design!!! I love the guy who helped you out, haha!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cremel said:


> Ppup knew you would prefer bigger bags!! 35/30 looks great on you!!
> 
> Here's one of the scarves from the weekend trip.
> View attachment 3604757
> View attachment 3604758
> 
> 140 silk Parures Precieuses



Gorgeous! I think you got that at the Encore? Bellagio had the white cw, which I love, but I got into a bit of "trouble" at the Caesars shops.... [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## gracekelly

Trying this again from the desktop.  I don't know why I had so much trouble uploading from the phone.  So the first two are Etro and the 3rd is  Ralph Lauren and all are silk chiffon.  You can see that the vert anis works with many different colors.


----------



## Cordeliere

^^^
Wow.  Very nice.  As you demonstrate, VA plays well with lots of colors.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> ^^^
> Wow.  Very nice.  As you demonstrate, VA plays well with lots of colors.


Thanks!  I rarely wear them and that has to change!  They are so fresh looking and can also be worn with an orange, black, raisin, or brown bag.


----------



## cremel

BBC said:


> Gorgeous! I think you got that at the Encore? Bellagio had the white cw, which I love, but I got into a bit of "trouble" at the Caesars shops.... [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]



Oh my god you were in Vegas too!???!!! I was there last week too. I swear I saw some people exactly like you: mom and DS.  

I got it from The Crystal Shops next to Aria.  Had I known Bellagio had the white I would have gone to check it out. I also like the black one.


----------



## cremel

gracekelly said:


> Trying this again from the desktop.  I don't know why I had so much trouble uploading from the phone.  So the first two are Etro and the 3rd is  Ralph Lauren and all are silk chiffon.  You can see that the vert anis works with many different colors.



These are superb!!! I love these color combos.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> Trying this again from the desktop.  I don't know why I had so much trouble uploading from the phone.  So the first two are Etro and the 3rd is  Ralph Lauren and all are silk chiffon.  You can see that the vert anis works with many different colors.



These color combos look striking together. It is interesting how each combination has such a different feel to it.


----------



## gracekelly

cremel said:


> Oh my god you were in Vegas too!???!!! I was there last week too. I swear I saw some people exactly like you: mom and DS.
> 
> I got it from The Crystal Shops next to Aria.  Had I known Bellagio had the white I would have gone to check it out. I also like the black one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605221
> View attachment 3605222


Stunning!  Love the color combo


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> You betcha, BBC.  In fact I acquired CW4 of Jardin de Maharani (black, green, fuschia) this weekend.   I was at the counter, trying on HS, waiting for DH to volunteer an opinion.  At each one, DH would nod non-committally and mumble, "that's nice."  Another customer, a man, passed me as he was walking out.  Perhaps seeing my dilemma, he hollared, "That scarf is stunning!"
> I was wearing it over a teal sweater dress.   I saw the paisley-ness of the design and was captivated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604722
> View attachment 3604722
> View attachment 3604722



AHHHHHH....Mykonos!!!! That's gotta be gorgeous!!!!  I wish they'd bring back that color, it's stunning, you really do have to use it! Congratulations on the weight loss - it's not easy. Back in high school I lost 50 lbs and spent years worrying I'd put the weight back on but except for having DSs, I've been pretty much the same, fortunately. Basically the same eating habits and regular exercise that I don't hate (hot yoga - even went when DS and I went to Vegas last week).

Love the Maharani!!!! Beautiful colors! I got the navy/black/red/purple cw. Such a great design!!! I love the guy who helped you out, haha!!![/QUOTE]
Thank you BBC for the Mykonos and scarf love!   You must be a slender person nowadays since you do hot yoga.  Do you get any people in the class that have trouble adjusting to the heat?


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> I have always loved vert anis and wanted a bag in that color once my consciousness was raised (so to speak) that H bags existed and that once in a while I could potentially get one.   But by the time that happened, VA was being rested.  I'm pretty sure given my fashion divination propensities that VA will be back in rotation again b/c H needs to have a green in the line-up.  They've had bamboo, which was a fresh bright medium spring green, they've had malachite which was a darkish blue-green, it's time for VA!
> I like your color combos for VA, prepster, especially the idea of VA with charcoal and dark brown, and a smidge of magenta.  I bet it looks pretty good with turquoise, too.   A lot of HS have VA in them.



Oh gosh, what a great idea.  Can you imagine... turquoise!  Wowza, would that be sharp.


----------



## prepster

Sorry for the back-to-back posts, this was kind of an afterthought....I was just thinking how funny that some colors slip by, and then all of the sudden I get a craving for them.  Lol!  Usually after they're rested!  I felt that way about Raisin.  At first I thought Raisin was nice, but didn't really feel a need to have it.  Now I can't get Raisin out of my head.    Another magic H color.  Are there any colors that you weren't sure you liked at first and then just had to have?


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> Sorry for the back-to-back posts, this was kind of an afterthought....I was just thinking how funny that some colors slip by, and then all of the sudden I get a craving for them.  Lol!  Usually after they're rested!  I felt that way about Raisin.  At first I thought Raisin was nice, but didn't really feel a need to have it.  Now I can't get Raisin out of my head.    Another magic H color.  Are there any colors that you weren't sure you liked at first and then just had to have?


I have a Birkin in box raisin and a chevre Bolide and it is a beautiful color.  Funny that when it first came out, it was considered a real dog!  It took a little while, but it picked up a rabid following.  It is very rich looking and neutral IMO.  Come to think of it, I think all colors are neutral lol!

One other color that was slow to take off was turquoise.  I think it scared people and I know it scared me at first.  I first saw it on a trip to FL.  The bag was a Bolide in chevre and after I returned home, I couldn't stop thinking about it so I called the SA and had him send it to me.  He was so funny at the time.  He said that I would be shocked when I opened the box and that I should put it on my dressing table and look at for a few days and then on my nightstand.  This was hilarious to me at the time.  His point was that once I was used to it, I would not have any trouble carrying it.  I fell so hard for the color that  a few months later I bought the Bearn wallet and keycase to match it for my birthday.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Trying this again from the desktop.  I don't know why I had so much trouble uploading from the phone.  So the first two are Etro and the 3rd is  Ralph Lauren and all are silk chiffon.  You can see that the vert anis works with many different colors.


These Etros and Ralph are beautiful.   Thanks for posting, GK.   Vert Anis is indeed a versatile color.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Oh my god you were in Vegas too!???!!! I was there last week too. I swear I saw some people exactly like you: mom and DS.
> 
> I got it from The Crystal Shops next to Aria.  Had I known Bellagio had the white I would have gone to check it out. I also like the black one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605221
> View attachment 3605222


Cremel, this scarf is wonderful.   Terrific choice, nicely balanced and striking design with great colors.


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> Sorry for the back-to-back posts, this was kind of an afterthought....I was just thinking how funny that some colors slip by, and then all of the sudden I get a craving for them.  Lol!  Usually after they're rested!  I felt that way about Raisin.  At first I thought Raisin was nice, but didn't really feel a need to have it.  Now I can't get Raisin out of my head.    Another magic H color.  Are there any colors that you weren't sure you liked at first and then just had to have?



This is really me. There have been so many colors that I was very doubtful about, even dismissive and then later I had to have them. It doesn't even have to be a bright color. My most recent was craie. I never wanted it, but then once I had it I realized that it was really pretty.


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> You do realize that Jardin de Maharani is pretty much a paisley design, right??? [emoji6]


You betcha, BBC.  In fact I acquired CW4 of Jardin de Maharani (black, green, fuschia) this weekend.   I was at the counter, trying on HS, waiting for DH to volunteer an opinion.  At each one, DH would nod non-committally and mumble, "that's nice."  Another customer, a man, passed me as he was walking out.  Perhaps seeing my dilemma, he hollared, "That scarf is stunning!"
I was wearing it over a teal sweater dress.   I saw the paisley-ness of the design and was captivated.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3604722
View attachment 3604722
View attachment 3604722

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]
How cool! I love unsolicited helpful comments in the boutique. I offer comments now and then to strangers, if they seem confused and I just can't help myself. Usually they just look at me oddly.


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> You betcha, BBC.  In fact I acquired CW4 of Jardin de Maharani (black, green, fuschia) this weekend.   I was at the counter, trying on HS, waiting for DH to volunteer an opinion.  At each one, DH would nod non-committally and mumble, "that's nice."  Another customer, a man, passed me as he was walking out.  Perhaps seeing my dilemma, he hollared, "That scarf is stunning!"
> I was wearing it over a teal sweater dress.   I saw the paisley-ness of the design and was captivated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604722
> View attachment 3604722
> View attachment 3604722



Lol!  A special scarf, and always a bonus for hubby to hear another man pay his wife a spontaneous compliment!


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> Lol!  A special scarf, and always a bonus for hubby to hear another man pay his wife a spontaneous compliment!


It is.  In my case if the DH is with me and says something negative, that is the kiss of death and I won't buy it.  He doesn't like scarves that don't have the color as saturated on the underside.  I understand his point, but I can live with it, however that kept me from purchasing the scarf that commemorated the remodel/reopening of the Beverly Hills boutique.  I really loved it, but he was pretty verbal about his opinion.


----------



## Mindi B

I admit, I am also often guided by my DH.  He is pretty easygoing 99% of the time, so if his fashion opinion is sufficiently strong for him to articulate it, I figure I'd better listen.  Or I don't ask him in the first place.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> I admit, I am also often guided by my DH.  He is pretty easygoing 99% of the time, so if his fashion opinion is sufficiently strong for him to articulate it, I figure I'd better listen.  Or I don't ask him in the first place.


Right don't ask.  Or better yet, don't go shopping with him!


----------



## scarf1

gracekelly said:


> It is.  In my case if the DH is with me and says something negative, that is the kiss of death and I won't buy it.  He doesn't like scarves that don't have the color as saturated on the underside.  I understand his point, but I can live with it, however that kept me from purchasing the scarf that commemorated the remodel/reopening of the Beverly Hills boutique.  I really loved it, but he was pretty verbal about his opinion.


Ugh! I hear you about DH saying he doesn't like something...


----------



## gracekelly

My favorite comment was a couple of decades ago when I wore a brand new pair of red linen pants out to dinner.  He asked me if I was going to a bullfight.  Guess what happened to those pants?


----------



## Mindi B

Um, let's see. . . those pants ended up tightly wound around your DH's neck?


----------



## nicole0612

I value my husband's opinion a lot.  I have to admit that he has much better fashion sense than I do.  Sometimes if something is a little weird, I can't decide if I like it or not.  Among other things, I have him to thank for the Chanel jacket that I get the most compliments on which I though was "weird" and for finally quitting "clompy shoes".  
We are still in negotiation about:
1. patent leather - he loves, I usually don't
2. pointy toed shoes vs rounded - he only accepts pointy toed, I agree they are more fashionable but they are less comfortable for me if there is any heel. Also, I think they make my feet look bigger.
3. high heel proportions, specifically heel thinness and platform under the ball of the foot - he likes a very thin heel and rejects a shoe with any slight platform under the ball of the foot - but these shoes are so painful!  

Otherwise, I go with his advice because I am wrong ~1/3 of the time about whether I will still like something long-term.  I often get really excited about something and really yearn for it, then a few weeks later I have worn it once and am over the craze.  Other times an item I buy becomes a wardrobe staple.  I really can't tell!  Another huge factor is that he is really vocal if he doesn't like something and I don't like hearing about it if he doesn't like something. It kinds of ruins the joy for me.
I'm interested if others look to the advice of their spouse, friends, other family members when making some purchases?  Or just go with your own opinion?


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> My favorite comment was a couple of decades ago when I wore a brand new pair of red linen pants out to dinner.  He asked me if I was going to a bullfight.  Guess what happened to those pants?


Your DH and mine were cut from the same cloth!


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> Um, let's see. . . those pants ended up tightly wound around your DH's neck?


Nope.  They were buried in the back of the closet until I gave them away.  This is reminding me of what my mother did with the dress that she wore to my older brother's wedding.  She was given a specific color to wear and finding it in a dress that she would wear was very difficult.  She found something that she did not particularly care for, but had to buy,  and when we got home from the wedding , in Buffalo haha!, I witnessed her crunching it into a ball and throwing it to the floor of her closet!


----------



## EmileH

Men are genetically programmed to prefer the single soled pointed toe pump preferably in a 4 inch height. Bonus points for sexy stockings. I'm sure it's somewhere on the Y chromosome. DH sees no need for any other shoe including for walking or exercising. He despises and flats, wedges, sandals , rounded toe pumps or platforms. Until he starts wearing 4 inch heels I wear whatever I want.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> I value my husband's opinion a lot.  I have to admit that he has much better fashion sense than I do.  Sometimes if something is a little weird, I can't decide if I like it or not.  Among other things, I have him to thank for the Chanel jacket that I get the most compliments on which I though was "weird" and for finally quitting "clompy shoes".
> We are still in negotiation about:
> 1. patent leather - he loves, I usually don't
> 2. pointy toed shoes vs rounded - he only accepts pointy toed, I agree they are more fashionable but they are less comfortable for me if there is any heel. Also, I think they make my feet look bigger.
> 3. high heel proportions, specifically heel thinness and platform under the ball of the foot - he likes a very thin heel and rejects a shoe with any slight platform under the ball of the foot - but these shoes are so painful!
> 
> Otherwise, I go with his advice because I am wrong ~1/3 of the time about whether I will still like something long-term.  I often get really excited about something and really yearn for it, then a few weeks later I have worn it once and am over the craze.  Other times an item I buy becomes a wardrobe staple.  I really can't tell!  Another huge factor is that he is really vocal if he doesn't like something and I don't like hearing about it if he doesn't like something. It kinds of ruins the joy for me.
> I'm interested if others look to the advice of their spouse, friends, other family members when making some purchases?  Or just go with your own opinion?


Your husband is exhibiting typical male taste in shoes.  He's normal lol!  I am at the stage of life where the DH will ask me if I want to bring some flats with me if the heels start to get to me after a while.  Poor thing has no understanding that the pant length changes and you have to make a decision one way or the other sometimes.


----------



## nicole0612

My DH calls my round-toed or platform shoes (not 70's platform, but with padding under the toes) "nurse's shoes" because he says they look like Dansko clogs.
When I wear elastic waist dressy pants he says, "You are wearing your scrubs again."
If I have a bag that is not very fashionable he says, "Is that Tory Burch?", (he knows it's not).


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Men are genetically programmed to prefer the single soled pointed toe pump preferably in a 4 inch height. Bonus points for sexy stockings. I'm sure it's somewhere on the Y chromosome. DH sees no need for any other shoe including for walking or exercising. He despises and flats, wedges, sandals , rounded toe pumps or platforms. Until he starts wearing 4 inch heels I wear whatever I want.


This is reminiscent of the comment that if men were the ones to have babies, the world would have zero population.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> My DH calls my round-toed or platform shoes (not 70's platform, but with padding under the toes) "nurse's shoes" because he says they look like Dansko clogs.
> When I wear elastic waist dressy pants he says, "You are wearing your scrubs again."
> _*If I have a bag that is not very fashionable he says, "Is that Tory Burch?", (he knows it's not).*_


hahahahahaha!  My DH's reflexive comment if he sees the bag is not Chanel or Hermes is "is that a Tod's?"


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Men are genetically programmed to prefer the single soled pointed toe pump preferably in a 4 inch height. Bonus points for sexy stockings. I'm sure it's somewhere on the Y chromosome. DH sees no need for any other shoe including for walking or exercising. He despises and flats, wedges, sandals , rounded toe pumps or platforms. Until he starts wearing 4 inch heels I wear whatever I want.





gracekelly said:


> Your husband is exhibiting typical male taste in shoes.  He's normal lol!  I am at the stage of life where the DH will ask me if I want to bring some flats with me if the heels start to get to me after a while.  Poor thing has no understanding that the pant length changes and you have to make a decision one way or the other sometimes.


I had no idea he was part of a general "Male" opinion on these things   Next time he comments I will tell him to stop being such a conformist.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> hahahahahaha!  My DH's reflexive comment if he sees the bag is not Chanel or Hermes is "is that a Tod's?"



I am dying.  This is exactly what my husband would say (and think!)


----------



## gracekelly

They are trying to be observant, for better or worse.  The only comment I would rather not hear is "another new bag?"  I think it makes me feel guilty haha!


----------



## Mindi B

Shoulda smacked him with them red pants, gk!  Especially when one is dressed for an evening out, critiques are NOT welcome.
I was once in Singapore with DH.  We brought carry-ons only, so my selection of clothing was VERY limited.  Dressing in my "best" maxi dress for dinner out, I ask DH how I look (my mistake) and DH sez, "Isn't that sort of old-fashioned?"  THWACK!
J/k, but don't think I wasn't sorely tempted.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> This is really me. There have been so many colors that I was very doubtful about, even dismissive and then later I had to have them. It doesn't even have to be a bright color. My most recent was craie. I never wanted it, but then once I had it I realized that it was really pretty.


Maybe once someone has the color in their possession they realize its potential?    I get obsessed by colors.   In 2015/2016 it was citron yellow, a very vivid yellow with a slight green undertone, kind of a lemony color.  This fall it's deep teal.  
Craie is lovely.   Neutrals can be a really refreshing pop after an overload of saturated colors.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> It is.  In my case if the DH is with me and says something negative, that is the kiss of death and I won't buy it.  He doesn't like scarves that don't have the color as saturated on the underside.  I understand his point, but I can live with it, however that kept me from purchasing the scarf that commemorated the remodel/reopening of the Beverly Hills boutique.  I really loved it, but he was pretty verbal about his opinion.


Is that the deep teal with deep red border?  I should have gotten that scarf, it's really pretty.   What if you get it on ebay or a reseller and don't pay full price for it?   
Wow.  I am lucky DH doesn't wear his shirts or ties on the wrong side -- right side, wrong side, it's pretty much all the same to him.  
If he likes a HS on me and someone else dislikes it, for example when the leopards first came out it had a neon orange background, and then I don't buy it, I regret it.


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> the Chanel jacket that I get the most compliments on which I though was "weird"


Can we see it, please?



eagle1002us said:


> Wow. I am lucky DH doesn't wear his shirts or ties on the wrong side -- right side, wrong side, it's pretty much all the same to him.


I always spot check the BF on weekends, as that is when this is most likely to happen. Thankfully work shirts need to be buttoned. He honestly could not care less about clothing beyond function and comfort.



nicole0612 said:


> others look to the advice of their spouse, friends, other family members when making some purchases? Or just go with your own opinion?


For me it depends on the item and options available. Too much choice paralyzes me. Once, I agonized for 20 minutes over a $6 foldable/reuseable bag - I knew I would use it, but I could not decide whether to get it because I did not like any of the colours. Ten years later I'm still using the bright orange bag, but still wish it was a better pattern. 6 bucks! 

I like to ask people's opinions because it helps me make my mind up, and/or confirm my thinking. I think because I always went shopping with people, I got into the habit of asking opinions. I've been lucky to have girlfriends who had similar tastes and/or a good eye for what worked and were practical. For some things, I can make my mind up quickly - price/fit/usefulness trifecta - no problem. 

If it's expensive or unexpected, and I have to choose between many - ugh. So painful.

What works best for me in making decisions less painful is research and pre-planning - price, competition, features, usage. Then if I'm sure, I can pull the trigger - it can even seem impulsive but it's not.


----------



## EmileH

Well ladies, as of last week the Neiman Marcus gift cards were back on the Amex site.  So I quickly cashed in my points and went to Neiman Marcus to order my second VCA ten station. I agonized over whether to get onyx or another mop to wear long. I was glad for the little delay with the gift cards because I noticed that I almost never wear a short necklace in the winter. I am always wearing a turtleneck or a scarf close to my neck so I more often reach for a longer necklace. I went with the mop. It arrived today. Here it is wth my magic pendant and earrings. This represents real progress on my jewelry wishlist, which is going to take me a few years to complete.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well ladies, as of last week the Neiman Marcus gift cards were back on the Amex site.  So I quickly cashed in my points and went to Neiman Marcus to order my second VCA ten station. I agonized over whether to get onyx or another mop to wear long. I was glad for the little delay with the gift cards because I noticed that I almost never wear a short necklace in the winter. I am always wearing a turtleneck or a scarf close to my neck so I more often reach for a longer necklace. I went with the mop. It arrived today. Here it is wth my magic pendant and earrings. This represents real progress on my jewelry wishlist, which is going to take me a few years to complete.
> 
> View attachment 3606838


Really lovely and since you can wear it to work, it is very practical.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> Is that the deep teal with deep red border?  I should have gotten that scarf, it's really pretty.   What if you get it on ebay or a reseller and don't pay full price for it?
> Wow.  I am lucky DH doesn't wear his shirts or ties on the wrong side -- right side, wrong side, it's pretty much all the same to him.
> If he likes a HS on me and someone else dislikes it, for example when the leopards first came out it had a neon orange background, and then I don't buy it, I regret it.




Yes it is this one.  This was sold on Fashionphile and I am borrowing the picture.


----------



## Genie27

PbP, This will work so beautifully with your dark jewel toned clothes.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> PbP, This will work so beautifully with your dark jewel toned clothes.



Thank you. It will go well with many of my Chanel pieces too. I'm trying to plan my purchases so that everything works together. It's like a game of chess.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well ladies, as of last week the Neiman Marcus gift cards were back on the Amex site.  So I quickly cashed in my points and went to Neiman Marcus to order my second VCA ten station. I agonized over whether to get onyx or another mop to wear long. I was glad for the little delay with the gift cards because I noticed that I almost never wear a short necklace in the winter. I am always wearing a turtleneck or a scarf close to my neck so I more often reach for a longer necklace. I went with the mop. It arrived today. Here it is wth my magic pendant and earrings. This represents real progress on my jewelry wishlist, which is going to take me a few years to complete.
> 
> View attachment 3606838



I started with a smile when I saw that NM giftcards are back on Amex site, and then that smile dropped open to a gaping OOOOOOOOO
I love your new VCA so much.  The MOP kills me every time.  What a classic and beautiful selection.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Can we see it, please?


Sure, I will add a photo when I get home from work 
It has a built-in waist-coat and my DH calls it the Boob Shelf, but he loves it (of course).


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I started with a smile when I saw that NM giftcards are back on Amex site, and then that smile dropped open to a gaping OOOOOOOOO
> I love your new VCA so much.  The MOP kills me every time.  What a classic and beautiful selection.



Thank you. I can't wait to wear it tomorrow.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> My favorite comment was a couple of decades ago when I wore a brand new pair of red linen pants out to dinner.  He asked me if I was going to a bullfight.  Guess what happened to those pants?


In the 80s I got an orange-red dress with black polka dots.  I was slender then and thought the dress looked pretty good.   He called it a "clown suit."  I rarely wore the dress after that.  It took him a while to realize his mistake.


gracekelly said:


> Nope.  They were buried in the back of the closet until I gave them away.  This is reminding me of what my mother did with the dress that she wore to my older brother's wedding.  She was given a specific color to wear and finding it in a dress that she would wear was very difficult.  She found something that she did not particularly care for, but had to buy,  and when we got home from the wedding , in Buffalo haha!, I witnessed her crunching it into a ball and throwing it to the floor of her closet!


Did you get married in Buffalo?


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> In the 80s I got an orange-red dress with black polka dots.  I was slender then and thought the dress looked pretty good.   He called it a "clown suit."  I rarely wore the dress after that.  It took him a while to realize his mistake.
> 
> Did you get married in Buffalo?


No my older brother married a girl from Buffalo and the marriage took place there.  I did actually live there for one year when my DH was doing a fellowship in cancer surgery at Roswell Park.  I grew up and lived on Long Island.


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well ladies, as of last week the Neiman Marcus gift cards were back on the Amex site.  So I quickly cashed in my points and went to Neiman Marcus to order my second VCA ten station. I agonized over whether to get onyx or another mop to wear long. I was glad for the little delay with the gift cards because I noticed that I almost never wear a short necklace in the winter. I am always wearing a turtleneck or a scarf close to my neck so I more often reach for a longer necklace. I went with the mop. It arrived today. Here it is wth my magic pendant and earrings. This represents real progress on my jewelry wishlist, which is going to take me a few years to complete.
> 
> View attachment 3606838



So beautiful!!! Do you wear the necklace together with the earrings or separately?


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> So beautiful!!! Do you wear the necklace together with the earrings or separately?



Thank you. The necklace and magic earrings together are a bit much unless I am going for a statement look. I'm going to wear the long necklace with my vintage yellow gold Alhambra earrings today. They are a bit smaller and more discrete. Eventually I would like to add the frivole earrings to wear with the necklace. The magic earrings are a nice statement piece in their own. Or I can wear them with the magic pendant and not feel over clovered.


----------



## Mindi B

"Over-clovered"!  LOL.  The gentle radiance of the MoP is lovely.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> "Over-clovered"!  LOL.  The gentle radiance of the MoP is lovely.



Thank you! Yes I think over-clovered is a real word. I debated long and hard about this brand because I think it can definitely be overdone.


----------



## Notorious Pink

PBP the MOP is gorgeous! Congratulations!!! 

Very rarely does my DH give an opinion other than a compliment. Anything more and it means he's REALLY noticed. But I know that to him sexy means "short" rather than "boobs". My biggest mistake - I had a gorgeous Fendi dress in a pretty delicate nude pale pink that I had tailored to fit like a glove. Stunning. It also gave me cleavage. This is something I have never had, before or since. I wore it, DH didn't hate it, but he didn't love it, and I got rid of it. NOOOOO! I have been looking for that dress ever since. [emoji20]


----------



## tabbi001

Over clovered


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> PBP the MOP is gorgeous! Congratulations!!!
> 
> Very rarely does my DH give an opinion other than a compliment. Anything more and it means he's REALLY noticed. But I know that to him sexy means "short" rather than "boobs". My biggest mistake - I had a gorgeous Fendi dress in a pretty delicate nude pale pink that I had tailored to fit like a glove. Stunning. It also gave me cleavage. This is something I have never had, before or since. I wore it, DH didn't hate it, but he didn't love it, and I got rid of it. NOOOOO! I have been looking for that dress ever since. [emoji20]



Thank you.

Yes my DH is a leg guy too. He doesn't like anything with too much cleavage.


----------



## Mindi B

True, overexposure is always a risk when a brand or style becomes iconic.  But since you love the pieces and find them really wearable, you should go for it!  It's all about buying it because you love it, not because it's a "thing."


----------



## Mindi B

Men.  I truly wonder, if men could be somehow raised outside of our Western zeitgeist (Heels!  Boobs!  Gams!  Youth!), what they would spontaneously define as "sexy."  Youth would probably still be high on the list, sez evolutionary psychology.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> True, overexposure is always a risk when a brand or style becomes iconic.  But since you love the pieces and find them really wearable, you should go for it!  It's all about buying it because you love it, not because it's a "thing."



Well stated. Thank you.


----------



## prepster

nicole0612 said:


> I value my husband's opinion a lot.  I have to admit that he has much better fashion sense than I do.  Sometimes if something is a little weird, I can't decide if I like it or not.  Among other things, I have him to thank for the Chanel jacket that I get the most compliments on which I though was "weird" and for finally quitting "clompy shoes".
> We are still in negotiation about:
> 1. patent leather - he loves, I usually don't
> 2. pointy toed shoes vs rounded - he only accepts pointy toed, I agree they are more fashionable but they are less comfortable for me if there is any heel. Also, I think they make my feet look bigger.
> 3. high heel proportions, specifically heel thinness and platform under the ball of the foot - he likes a very thin heel and rejects a shoe with any slight platform under the ball of the foot - but these shoes are so painful!
> 
> Otherwise, I go with his advice because I am wrong ~1/3 of the time about whether I will still like something long-term.  I often get really excited about something and really yearn for it, then a few weeks later I have worn it once and am over the craze.  Other times an item I buy becomes a wardrobe staple.  I really can't tell!  Another huge factor is that he is really vocal if he doesn't like something and I don't like hearing about it if he doesn't like something. It kinds of ruins the joy for me.
> I'm interested if others look to the advice of their spouse, friends, other family members when making some purchases?  Or just go with your own opinion?



DH would second "Clompy Shoes." There doesn't seem to be a man alive that likes platform shoes on a woman.  Lol. Maybe Ike Turner?  But then again, Tina looked fabulous in everything.

I don't solicit opinions on my clothes, because I'm verrrrrry picky and put a lot of thought into what I buy.  If I make a mistake I know instantly the first time I wear it.  But that rarely happens anymore because I know myself better now and have finally given myself permission to be true to my own style instead of caving to trends like I did when I was younger. DH does LOVE high heels though.  Ugh.  I appreciate that, but I just hate them now.  After years of heels, I can't make myself walk around on the balls of my feet anymore.  Lol, I will occasionally give in and wear them when we do something that requires no standing or walking.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Men.  I truly wonder, if men could be somehow raised outside of our Western zeitgeist (Heels!  Boobs!  Gams!  Youth!), what they would spontaneously define as "sexy."  Youth would probably still be high on the list, sez evolutionary psychology.



You know though, I'm not entirely sure they know what they really think is sexy.  Sure DH (thinks) he likes boobs, heels and all that.  But when it comes down to it, he reacts no differently when I'm wearing jeans, one of his white shirts and a pair of cowboy boots.  If I feel sexy, he thinks I'm sexy.  I think men just like women period.  We are possibly the ones that put so much credence on certain looks. 

I mean, think about it, women used to be covered from head to toe in yards and yards of fabric in long gowns and umpteen petticoats, and huge hats and gloves and veils--and men still courted them, fell in love with them, married them and presumably desired enough sex to produce children.  So why all of the sudden then do women feel they can't get a guy unless they have every inch of skin on display?


----------



## Mindi B

You make an excellent point, prepster.  I do think women can be our own worst enemies.  My DH thinks I'm cute when I'm makeup-free with my hair slicked back, wearing sweats.  Now, he is incorrrect: I am no granola-beauty who slides out of bed looking gorgeously rumpled and dewy.  But my DH is sincere.
The showing lots of skin thing is a slippery slope: back in those covered up days, things like a flash of ankle or the nape of the neck were intensely erotic.  The more we're used to seeing, the more we become numbed to it, I think.  I am actually all in favor of women showing as much of whatever as they wish--but for their own comfort and enjoyment, not, as you say, to "get a guy."  In our culture overt sexiness can feel mandatory.  In other cultures women must be intensely demure, sometimes under literal penalty of death.  The one thing all these societies have in common is the thoughtless willingness to police women's bodies and clothing.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> You make an excellent point, prepster.  I do think women can be our own worst enemies.  My DH thinks I'm cute when I'm makeup-free with my hair slicked back, wearing sweats.  Now, he is incorrrect: I am no granola-beauty who slides out of bed looking gorgeously rumpled and dewy.  But my DH is sincere.
> The showing lots of skin thing is a slippery slope: back in those covered up days, things like a flash of ankle or the nape of the neck were intensely erotic.  The more we're used to seeing, the more we become numbed to it, I think.  I am actually all in favor of women showing as much of whatever as they wish--but for their own comfort and enjoyment, not, as you say, to "get a guy."  In our culture overt sexiness can feel mandatory.  In other cultures women must be intensely demure, sometimes under literal penalty of death.  The one thing all these societies have in common is the thoughtless willingness to police women's bodies and clothing.



So true.  Can you imagine a bunch of men standing around at the Pentagon asking each other whether their butts look big in their uniforms?


----------



## Genie27

prepster said:


> So true.  Can you imagine a bunch of men standing around at the Pentagon asking each other whether their butts look big in their uniforms?


They are more likely to be pondering the butt of of any female in their vicinity.


----------



## prepster

Or wearing high heels?  There's something like 17 miles of corridors.  If we issued all of the men a pair of the 4" heels (that they so adore on us) at 6 am. they'd all be walking around in their socks by noon.  Lol!  Now I'm imagining 20,000 men walking around the Pentagon in their socks.


----------



## Genie27

Genie27 said:


> They are more likely to be pondering the butt of of any female in their vicinity.


Don't get me wrong, I'm not being critical or anti-men - it's human nature, and I'm as likely to give a cute guy the eye as to notice he is checking me out. My gf is always surprised when I point out an attractive guy or tell her someone was checking her/us out. She claims to be oblivious, and/or I am gifted at it?


----------



## Mindi B

I AM actually being critical, though I hope not broadly anti-men.  But I am against cultural norms that prioritize and legitimize only one point of view, and that means most cultures, and that means the male pov, for the most part.  So I think it's totally appropriate to recognize that just because "That's how men are" doesn't mean "That's how men should or must be." IMO.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not being critical or anti-men - it's human nature, and I'm as likely to give a cute guy the eye as to notice he is checking me out. My gf is always surprised when I point out an attractive guy or tell her someone was checking her/us out. She claims to be oblivious, and/or I am gifted at it?


You are aware of your surroundings which is a good thing all the way around


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> Or wearing high heels?  There's something like 17 miles of corridors.  If we issued all of the men a pair of the 4" heels (that they so adore on us) at 6 am. they'd all be walking around in their socks by noon.  Lol!  Now I'm imagining 20,000 men walking around the Pentagon in their socks.


Apropos of this, Prince had major hip issues and pain that were said to be the result of his constant wearing of heels on and off stage.  On stage he danced and jumped around constantly.    I'm OK with 20k guys walking around the Pentagon in their socks as long as the socks don't smell and they don't have holes in the toes and heels.


----------



## Genie27

Oh no....talk about clompy shoes...


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Oh no....talk about clompy shoes...


The only person that I can think of who would wear this is Lady Gaga.


----------



## Genie27

I was thinking Sly and the Family Stone, but yeah Lady Gaga would.I was perusing summer city shoes online - seems to be a tall order if I want to wear a 2-3" heel and walk a fair distance.


----------



## Mindi B

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  Please tell me these are just for the catwalk.  Please.
Ah, Alessandro Michele, you nutty nut you.


----------



## smallfry

Hi everyone!  I know this may sound like a silly question, but how does this thread differ from the Hermes Chat thread?  I don't think I've participated in either one, but I'd like too


----------



## Mindi B

Not a silly question at all, smallfry.  The Chat thread was the original off-topic, almost anything goes thread, and there posters are allowed to talk about negative stuff if they wish--worries, illnesses, annoyances, etc.  Not that we strive to be a downer, but it's allowed.  The Cafe was designed for those who don't want even the whiff of negativity, and is intended to be exclusively upbeat conversations.  In practice, of course, there is some overlap, but this is the intent of the two threads.  Hope this helps, and welcome to either or both threads!


----------



## smallfry

Mindi B said:


> Not a silly question at all, smallfry.  The Chat thread was the original off-topic, almost anything goes thread, and there posters are allowed to talk about negative stuff if they wish--worries, illnesses, annoyances, etc.  Not that we strive to be a downer, but it's allowed.  The Cafe was designed for those who don't want even the whiff of negativity, and is intended to be exclusively upbeat conversations.  In practice, of course, there is some overlap, but this is the intent of the two threads.  Hope this helps, and welcome to either or both threads!


Ah, thank you Mindi, it absolutely helps! And thank you for the welcome!


----------



## nicole0612

I just quickly checked in on this tread at work and am trying to muffle my laughter here.  Tina Turner, Lady Gaga, Sly and the Family Stone, those crazy Gucci shoes!  Thanks for the smile!


----------



## nicole0612

My DH actually grew up in one of those cultures where women are covered up for the most part, especially for our generation due to political changes that caused society to become more conservative.  Things are changing for teens today, and also back during the 70's things were much more liberal and women wore their hair showing and funky suits, and even showed their ankles at times with 3/4 length skirts!  Now that is unimaginable. 
In my experience these cultural norms absolutely make a difference in what a man perceives as sexy.  My husband is really not interested in clothing that shows breasts or legs, but on the other hand, more subtle things take on more value.  Sexy shoes, of course.  Nicely-tailored clothing that suggest, but don't show the body. 
I wouldn't be surprised if he found a low cut top or a short skirt to be sexy on some level, but he would definitely find most "sexy" outfits to look kind of trashy, so that probably diminishes the appeal.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Mindi B said:


> Um, let's see. . . those pants ended up tightly wound around your DH's neck?


I can't drink coffee while reading here.  I am laughing too much and choking.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> You know though, I'm not entirely sure they know what they really think is sexy.  Sure DH (thinks) he likes boobs, heels and all that.  But when it comes down to it, he reacts no differently when I'm wearing jeans, one of his white shirts and a pair of cowboy boots.  If I feel sexy, he thinks I'm sexy.  I think men just like women period.  We are possibly the ones that put so much credence on certain looks.
> 
> I mean, think about it, women used to be covered from head to toe in yards and yards of fabric in long gowns and umpteen petticoats, and huge hats and gloves and veils--and men still courted them, fell in love with them, married them and presumably desired enough sex to produce children.  So why all of the sudden then do women feel they can't get a guy unless they have every inch of skin on display?


Well said, prepster.   I notice that for the past couple of years even newscasters on tv wear pullovers with cleavage showing.   Everyday women wear cleavage during the day with casual wear.   I'm not saying anyone looks bad and shouldn't do  it.   I just guess we've gone back to the low cut dresses of the Medieval era.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> My DH actually grew up in one of those cultures where women are covered up for the most part, especially for our generation due to political changes that caused society to become more conservative.  Things are changing for teens today, and also back during the 70's things were much more liberal and women wore their hair showing and funky suits, and even showed their ankles at times with 3/4 length skirts!  Now that is unimaginable.
> In my experience these cultural norms absolutely make a difference in what a man perceives as sexy.  My husband is really not interested in clothing that shows breasts or legs, but on the other hand, more subtle things take on more value.  Sexy shoes, of course.  Nicely-tailored clothing that suggest, but don't show the body.
> I wouldn't be surprised if he found a low cut top or a short skirt to be sexy on some level, but he would definitely find most "sexy" outfits to look kind of trashy, so that probably diminishes the appeal.


It is amazing how sexy feet look in a cute pair of shoes when the rest of the ensemble is subdued, some might say modest.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Oh no....talk about clompy shoes...



Groovy Baby!


----------



## Genie27

I grew up in a couple of places where women's bodies and freedoms were and still are policed by men using 'just how other men are'  religious, cultural and societal excuses. Its about control and possession - neither of which worked very well for me.


----------



## cremel

gracekelly said:


> The only person that I can think of who would wear this is Lady Gaga.



Ha ha ha ha ha!!! I was thinking the same thing!!!! [emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Nicole, DH has been calling my recent dresses " oh another potato sack!" Then he laughes. I have the intention to cover up the baby fat and am into comfort stuff these days.  Those shapely dresses do look sexier and all but if I cannot breathe what is the  point!? I might or might not go back to those shapely midi dresses or mini skirts. Currently potato sacks work well. 

In general DH has a better sense of fashion than me. After all he grew up in the cradle of the fashion world. And under the influence of his mother who was selling fashionable stuff for twenty years. 

Sometimes I have the answer but I still ask him anyway.  It's almost like a hobby now, just to ask. Sometimes I get the comment " mon Cherie if you know the answer already why ask me? Go with what you feel right. ".


----------



## cremel

I am catching up this thread. Sorry if I am still referring to the older posts. 

Ppup your VCA collection is absolutely stunning. I was thinking to get a necklace when I go to France in the Spring. I was debating between white + gold and red+ gold. I also like their earrings but I think I will get the necklace first and see if I want to make a complete set eventually.  Congrats Ppup!


----------



## cremel

I probably went over board on the scarves this season. I love this design too much that I had to get it.  



I will post photos when I receive it tomorrow.  There might be a color difference compared with the online screen shot.  

Anyone also likes this design?


----------



## Kyokei

cremel said:


> I probably went over board on the scarves this season. I love this design too much that I had to get it.
> View attachment 3608276
> 
> 
> I will post photos when I receive it tomorrow.  There might be a color difference compared with the online screen shot.
> 
> Anyone also likes this design?



I also love this design! I've been preoccupied with buying other areas of H (RTW, a watch, shoes, bag...) that I actually haven't bought any of the SS17 scarves yet.... this must be corrected soon. Last season I ended up buying only 3.


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> Nicole, DH has been calling my recent dresses " oh another potato sack!" Then he laughes. I have the intention to cover up the baby fat and am into comfort stuff these days.  Those shapely dresses do look sexier and all but if I cannot breathe what is the  point!? I might or might not go back to those shapely midi dresses or mini skirts. Currently potato sacks work well.
> 
> In general DH has a better sense of fashion than me. After all he grew up in the cradle of the fashion world. And under the influence of his mother who was selling fashionable stuff for twenty years.
> 
> Sometimes I have the answer but I still ask him anyway.  It's almost like a hobby now, just to ask. Sometimes I get the comment " mon Cherie if you know the answer already why ask me? Go with what you feel right. ".



Cremel the "potato sack" dresses are really in style now!


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> I probably went over board on the scarves this season. I love this design too much that I had to get it.
> View attachment 3608276
> 
> 
> I will post photos when I receive it tomorrow.  There might be a color difference compared with the online screen shot.
> 
> Anyone also likes this design?



I am looking forward to seeing your photos. I think it will tie very nicely.


----------



## EmileH

Cremel, thank you for your kind words. Can't wait to see your new scarf. We all saw you beautiful coat and it didn't look like a potato sac at all.

Hi Kyokei,  please share your purchases. I'd love to see.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> I grew up in a couple of places where women's bodies and freedoms were and still are policed by men using 'just how other men are'  religious, cultural and societal excuses. Its about control and possession - neither of which worked very well for me.



Quite right.  Here's to freedom gals...whatever we choose to wear!

At the moment I am exercising my freedom to drink the most amazing, fabulous espresso.  I got the Starbucks Verissimo V dual coffee/espresso maker yesterday.  I was a little worried because I am kind of a coffee-snob.  But I have to say I am impressed with this machine.  The only problem is, it is so good, in "just testing the features," I've had two espressos and am working on a cup of coffee.


----------



## Mindi B

Genie27 said:


> I grew up in a couple of places where women's bodies and freedoms were and still are policed by men using 'just how other men are'  religious, cultural and societal excuses. Its about control and possession - neither of which worked very well for me.



Genie, cogently and insightfully stated.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cremel, thank you for your kind words. Can't wait to see your new scarf. We all saw you beautiful coat and it didn't look like a potato sac at all.
> 
> Hi Kyokei,  please share your purchases. I'd love to see.



Here are a few of them: my watch, sweater, shoes, and a Colvert B35. I'll take better pictures of the B35 when I go out today, in better lighting.

I'm considering two more pieces of RTW and looking at the CDCs more carefully. I've always loved the CDCs but, outside of my narrow silver one, haven't been able to find one that works for me. Now that I have my B35, I'm taking a break from bags for a while with exception to my SO that I'm waiting for, and going to be focusing on the other great aspects of H for a bit and enjoy the bags I have!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Wow - what a great conversation I missed! 



cremel said:


> Ppup your VCA collection is absolutely stunning. I was thinking to get a necklace when I go to France in the Spring. I was debating between white + gold and red+ gold. I also like their earrings but I think I will get the necklace first and see if I want to make a complete set eventually.  Congrats Ppup!



VCA is quite a slippery slope! Love my carnelian/yg and I always come back to it. I am really itching to get more, but I have had so many opportunities with H recently I feel like I should get those first and then go back to the jewelry.



nicole0612 said:


> Cremel the "potato sack" dresses are really in style now!



I actually just bought one. Not my usual style OR color at all. When we were in Vegas over CNY red was everywhere, and it's a color I avoid because of my hair (the carnelian is fine, but bright red hair with a bright red dress? [emoji51]) however, I think it's Periogirl who has some dresses by Red Valentino which look so great on her so I went in. (I don't gamble; when DH takes courses in Vegas I do hot yoga and walk around all day.) Anyway, I am used to things being fitted so I really tortured the SA whether to buy the XS, which was more fitted the way I like, or the S, which was drapier (the way it was supposed to. Wound up with the S - DH approved!


----------



## Kyokei

Great dress, BBC!

And I love your new VCA piece, PBP.

Looks like I missed some great purchases.


----------



## dharma

Kyokei said:


> Here are a few of them: my watch, sweater, shoes, and a Colvert B35. I'll take better pictures of the B35 when I go out today, in better lighting.
> 
> I'm considering two more pieces of RTW and looking at the CDCs more carefully. I've always loved the CDCs but, outside of my narrow silver one, haven't been able to find one that works for me. Now that I have my B35, I'm taking a break from bags for a while with exception to my SO that I'm waiting for, and going to be focusing on the other great aspects of H for a bit and enjoy the bags I have!
> 
> View attachment 3608503


Kyokei, those boots are making me weak. Like sculpture!  Beautiful selections as always. Xo


----------



## scarf1

Kyokei said:


> Here are a few of them: my watch, sweater, shoes, and a Colvert B35. I'll take better pictures of the B35 when I go out today, in better lighting.
> 
> I'm considering two more pieces of RTW and looking at the CDCs more carefully. I've always loved the CDCs but, outside of my narrow silver one, haven't been able to find one that works for me. Now that I have my B35, I'm taking a break from bags for a while with exception to my SO that I'm waiting for, and going to be focusing on the other great aspects of H for a bit and enjoy the bags I have!
> 
> View attachment 3608503


Congrats! And it is good to see you here again!


----------



## Mindi B

I agree with dharma--the boots are AWESOME.  I couldn't walk in them, but I think I'd be happy just to sit and gaze at them.  Great choices, Kyokei.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Here are a few of them: my watch, sweater, shoes, and a Colvert B35. I'll take better pictures of the B35 when I go out today, in better lighting.
> 
> I'm considering two more pieces of RTW and looking at the CDCs more carefully. I've always loved the CDCs but, outside of my narrow silver one, haven't been able to find one that works for me. Now that I have my B35, I'm taking a break from bags for a while with exception to my SO that I'm waiting for, and going to be focusing on the other great aspects of H for a bit and enjoy the bags I have!
> 
> View attachment 3608503



Lovely purchases kyokei. As you know I'm a big fan of Colvert. I wasn't into the watches but recently I'm becoming a bit more intrigued. Your watch is actually one I'm considering. So I'm happy for the modeling photo. You have a very nice collection of bags  and other items.its nice to see how it had grown.


----------



## Genie27

Kyokei, nice to see you here again. Oh  those boots!!! I was thinking of you yesterday, as I recalled a conversation here regarding high heel shoes - it led to my trying to use my heels more frequently up to the point where I can now walk 3-4 miles in one day in 3" heels. Thank you! 

And your new bag is gorgeous! 

BBC, that dress is beautiful. I bought a couple of potato sacks too - am wearing one today. I guess designers discovered that dresses with defined waists and sleeves are more expensive to produce, and don't fit as many people as a sack does.

I like to wash rather than dry clean, and prefer skimming rather than fitted, so I size up, and let the first wash do the shrinking. Lazy, but efficient.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Wow - what a great conversation I missed!
> 
> 
> 
> VCA is quite a slippery slope! Love my carnelian/yg and I always come back to it. I am really itching to get more, but I have had so many opportunities with H recently I feel like I should get those first and then go back to the jewelry.
> 
> 
> I actually just bought one. Not my usual style OR color at all. When we were in Vegas over CNY red was everywhere, and it's a color I avoid because of my hair (the carnelian is fine, but bright red hair with a bright red dress? [emoji51]) however, I think it's Periogirl who has some dresses by Red Valentino which look so great on her so I went in. (I don't gamble; when DH takes courses in Vegas I do hot yoga and walk around all day.) Anyway, I am used to things being fitted so I really tortured the SA whether to buy the XS, which was more fitted the way I like, or the S, which was drapier (the way it was supposed to. Wound up with the S - DH approved!
> 
> View attachment 3608511



that dress is gorgeous!  Love it!


----------



## Genie27

@BBC, who makes this dress, please? I love the colour - I love wearing color, but my wardrobe is mostly black/blue/gray


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> Wow - what a great conversation I missed!
> 
> 
> 
> VCA is quite a slippery slope! Love my carnelian/yg and I always come back to it. I am really itching to get more, but I have had so many opportunities with H recently I feel like I should get those first and then go back to the jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually just bought one. Not my usual style OR color at all. When we were in Vegas over CNY red was everywhere, and it's a color I avoid because of my hair (the carnelian is fine, but bright red hair with a bright red dress? [emoji51]) however, I think it's Periogirl who has some dresses by Red Valentino which look so great on her so I went in. (I don't gamble; when DH takes courses in Vegas I do hot yoga and walk around all day.) Anyway, I am used to things being fitted so I really tortured the SA whether to buy the XS, which was more fitted the way I like, or the S, which was drapier (the way it was supposed to. Wound up with the S - DH approved!
> 
> View attachment 3608511


Adorable!  Your DH should be in leg heaven with this one.


----------



## Kyokei

dharma said:


> Kyokei, those boots are making me weak. Like sculpture!  Beautiful selections as always. Xo



Thanks! They were a lot more expensive than what I usually pay for shoes, but really unique and worth it.



scarf1 said:


> Congrats! And it is good to see you here again!



Thank you! Going to try to stop by more often. I haven't had as much free time thanks to being in the middle of changing careers, work related travel, and other issues. But I still am very much into H and miss this thread quite a lot. 



Mindi B said:


> I agree with dharma--the boots are AWESOME.  I couldn't walk in them, but I think I'd be happy just to sit and gaze at them.  Great choices, Kyokei.



They are actually very comfortable to walk in!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lovely purchases kyokei. As you know I'm a big fan of Colvert. I wasn't into the watches but recently I'm becoming a bit more intrigued. Your watch is actually one I'm considering. So I'm happy for the modeling photo. You have a very nice collection of bags  and other items.its nice to see how it had grown.



Thank you! I had never even considered a blue (blue usually isn't "my color") and my SA described it as a teal so I was uncertain... but wow, when they unwrapped the bag, I knew she was the one. And now I realize just how many blue colored scarves I have, and even a pair of blue booties. It's such a chameleon color, which my favorite H colors tend to be. I wanted this B to be "perfect" since it's my last bag for a while minus the SO, and it was for me.

I definitely recommend seeing the watches in person too; they look a lot nicer than online photos, in my opinion. I wasn't too into watches at first until I saw some and also became intrigued... I love dress watches too but it's really nice to have something more casual (but still "classic" and elegant) that I don't have to worry about. It's subtle and classy, I think.



Genie27 said:


> Kyokei, nice to see you here again. Oh  those boots!!! I was thinking of you yesterday, as I recalled a conversation here regarding high heel shoes - it led to my trying to use my heels more frequently up to the point where I can now walk 3-4 miles in one day in 3" heels. Thank you!
> 
> And your new bag is gorgeous!
> 
> BBC, that dress is beautiful. I bought a couple of potato sacks too - am wearing one today. I guess designers discovered that dresses with defined waists and sleeves are more expensive to produce, and don't fit as many people as a sack does.
> 
> I like to wash rather than dry clean, and prefer skimming rather than fitted, so I size up, and let the first wash do the shrinking. Lazy, but efficient.



Congratulations!! I always said that it was all about what you are used to. I live in NYC and am constantly on my feet all day in heels... I walk everywhere I can, but because I've been wearing them for so long, it is comfortable to me. Flats, on the other hand, tend to hurt my feet, though I think that might be because I have a high arch.


----------



## gracekelly

Kyokei said:


> Here are a few of them: my watch, sweater, shoes, and a Colvert B35. I'll take better pictures of the B35 when I go out today, in better lighting.
> 
> I'm considering two more pieces of RTW and looking at the CDCs more carefully. I've always loved the CDCs but, outside of my narrow silver one, haven't been able to find one that works for me. Now that I have my B35, I'm taking a break from bags for a while with exception to my SO that I'm waiting for, and going to be focusing on the other great aspects of H for a bit and enjoy the bags I have!
> 
> View attachment 3608503


Congrats on great purchases!  Those boots!!!  What is the heel made out of?


----------



## Kyokei

gracekelly said:


> Congrats on great purchases!  Those boots!!!  What is the heel made out of?



There is metal on the back, and the rest is clear! I can take some pictures of the heels tonight for TPF. I'm very lucky my store had them.


----------



## gracekelly

Kyokei said:


> There is metal on the back, and the rest is clear! I can take some pictures of the heels tonight for TPF. I'm very lucky my store had them.


So this is like a  plastic type material that has some cushion and give to it?  I am wondering what happens when you walk with the heel strike.    I have a pair of high heels with a sculpted metal heel that were absolutely unendurable after several hours at a wedding because there was no cushion at all.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> There is metal on the back, and the rest is clear! I can take some pictures of the heels tonight for TPF. I'm very lucky my store had them.



Kyokei did you go with the MM size of the Arceau? I like that for a casual watch. I'm also kind of in love with the faubourg in rose gold. It is so delicate and graceful. I have been into larger watches for casual watches lately but I find the thought of the delicate little dress watch appealing. My Hermes silver is big and a bit chunky and I love it but I'm also loving the delicate graceful contrast of my Hermes rose gold.


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> Here are a few of them: my watch, sweater, shoes, and a Colvert B35. I'll take better pictures of the B35 when I go out today, in better lighting.
> 
> I'm considering two more pieces of RTW and looking at the CDCs more carefully. I've always loved the CDCs but, outside of my narrow silver one, haven't been able to find one that works for me. Now that I have my B35, I'm taking a break from bags for a while with exception to my SO that I'm waiting for, and going to be focusing on the other great aspects of H for a bit and enjoy the bags I have!
> 
> View attachment 3608503



Kyokei!! Wow ! Lots of loots! Love your boots!! Congrats on the new bag too!


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cremel, thank you for your kind words. Can't wait to see your new scarf. We all saw you beautiful coat and it didn't look like a potato sac at all.
> 
> Hi Kyokei,  please share your purchases. I'd love to see.



Ha ha ha!! You aw the only coat that has a tighter waist line among all I purchased lately!! [emoji1]


----------



## cremel

BBC said:


> Wow - what a great conversation I missed!
> 
> 
> 
> VCA is quite a slippery slope! Love my carnelian/yg and I always come back to it. I am really itching to get more, but I have had so many opportunities with H recently I feel like I should get those first and then go back to the jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually just bought one. Not my usual style OR color at all. When we were in Vegas over CNY red was everywhere, and it's a color I avoid because of my hair (the carnelian is fine, but bright red hair with a bright red dress? [emoji51]) however, I think it's Periogirl who has some dresses by Red Valentino which look so great on her so I went in. (I don't gamble; when DH takes courses in Vegas I do hot yoga and walk around all day.) Anyway, I am used to things being fitted so I really tortured the SA whether to buy the XS, which was more fitted the way I like, or the S, which was drapier (the way it was supposed to. Wound up with the S - DH approved!
> 
> View attachment 3608511



I love love this dress!! Love the color as well.


----------



## gracekelly

Well Cafe Mates, it is raining cats and dogs here in So Cal.  The winds are really amazing.  I don't think I have ever seen or heard anything as strong and the wind and rain squalls make me thing of movies where sailing ships sunk!  We have emptied water out of the pool X2 because the electricity was flickering and if it goes out, that is the worst thing for us since we can't use our pump.   Good thing is that we do go through these little quiet periods when the drains can catch up.  The last time we had a winter like this was 1997.  We were supposed to have a winter like this last year, but it never happened.  So weather guys were correct, just for the wrong year.


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Wow - what a great conversation I missed!
> 
> 
> 
> VCA is quite a slippery slope! Love my carnelian/yg and I always come back to it. I am really itching to get more, but I have had so many opportunities with H recently I feel like I should get those first and then go back to the jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually just bought one. Not my usual style OR color at all. When we were in Vegas over CNY red was everywhere, and it's a color I avoid because of my hair (the carnelian is fine, but bright red hair with a bright red dress? [emoji51]) however, I think it's Periogirl who has some dresses by Red Valentino which look so great on her so I went in. (I don't gamble; when DH takes courses in Vegas I do hot yoga and walk around all day.) Anyway, I am used to things being fitted so I really tortured the SA whether to buy the XS, which was more fitted the way I like, or the S, which was drapier (the way it was supposed to. Wound up with the S - DH approved!
> 
> View attachment 3608511



This is so beautiful!! It will look much better draped on you rather than holding a bushel of potatoes [emoji6]


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> Well Cafe Mates, it is raining cats and dogs here in So Cal.  The winds are really amazing.  I don't think I have ever seen or heard anything as strong and the wind and rain squalls make me thing of movies where sailing ships sunk!  We have emptied water out of the pool X2 because the electricity was flickering and if it goes out, that is the worst thing for us since we can't use our pump.   Good thing is that we do go through these little quiet periods when the drains can catch up.  The last time we had a winter like this was 1997.  We were supposed to have a winter like this last year, but it never happened.  So weather guys were correct, just for the wrong year.



That is very scary! Please stay safe. The power of nature is amazing and frightening at times.
We had pouring rain for 2 days that ended yesterday morning. The interstates were blocked in multiple places with landslides.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> That is very scary! Please stay safe. The power of nature is amazing and frightening at times.
> We had pouring rain for 2 days that ended yesterday morning. The interstates were blocked in multiple places with landslides.


Thank you.  Just need to get through this until about 5:30 and then it should be more reasonable, but it is scary!  So dark!


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Men are genetically programmed to prefer the single soled pointed toe pump preferably in a 4 inch height. Bonus points for sexy stockings. I'm sure it's somewhere on the Y chromosome. DH sees no need for any other shoe including for walking or exercising. He despises and flats, wedges, sandals , rounded toe pumps or platforms. Until he starts wearing 4 inch heels I wear whatever I want.



My husband does not care for high heels & cannot understand how women can walk in them comfortably.  
There is an art to wearing them.  And understanding men's preferences as well


----------



## Kyokei

gracekelly said:


> So this is like a  plastic type material that has some cushion and give to it?  I am wondering what happens when you walk with the heel strike.    I have a pair of high heels with a sculpted metal heel that were absolutely unendurable after several hours at a wedding because there was no cushion at all.



Here they are. I was mistaken in that they are completely empty on the inside, with metal around the outside. Here is a close up of the heel. I wore them all day today, so far no problems.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kyokei did you go with the MM size of the Arceau? I like that for a casual watch. I'm also kind of in love with the faubourg in rose gold. It is so delicate and graceful. I have been into larger watches for casual watches lately but I find the thought of the delicate little dress watch appealing. My Hermes silver is big and a bit chunky and I love it but I'm also loving the delicate graceful contrast of my Hermes rose gold.



Mine is actually the TPM size. My wrist is 5" all around, so I have a hard time with a lot of bracelets and with watches with bigger faces. The TPM size looked perfect on me, though if you have a bigger wrist and want the same look, I'd say to go for the MM.

I do love the Faubourg too! If I had to get another watch, that might be it...


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Mine is actually the TPM size. My wrist is 5" all around, so I have a hard time with a lot of bracelets and with watches with bigger faces. The TPM size looked perfect on me, though if you have a bigger wrist and want the same look, I'd say to go for the MM.
> 
> I do love the Faubourg too! If I had to get another watch, that might be it...



Oh that's right. You are petite. Ok yes I think the MM will look similar on me. I'm going to try the Faubourg on my spring trip in the hope that I might get it in the fall. I already have a few pieces reserved for spring. I'm completely addicted to Hermes jewelry but the watches are the last items in my wishlist... for now.


----------



## eagle1002us

Kyokei said:


> Thanks! They were a lot more expensive than what I usually pay for shoes, but really unique and worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Going to try to stop by more often. I haven't had as much free time thanks to being in the middle of changing careers, work related travel, and other issues. But I still am very much into H and miss this thread quite a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> They are actually very comfortable to walk in!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I had never even considered a blue (blue usually isn't "my color") and my SA described it as a teal so I was uncertain... but wow, when they unwrapped the bag, I knew she was the one. And now I realize just how many blue colored scarves I have, and even a pair of blue booties. It's such a chameleon color, which my favorite H colors tend to be. I wanted this B to be "perfect" since it's my last bag for a while minus the SO, and it was for me.
> 
> I definitely recommend seeing the watches in person too; they look a lot nicer than online photos, in my opinion. I wasn't too into watches at first until I saw some and also became intrigued... I love dress watches too but it's really nice to have something more casual (but still "classic" and elegant) that I don't have to worry about. It's subtle and classy, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!! I always said that it was all about what you are used to. I live in NYC and am constantly on my feet all day in heels... I walk everywhere I can, but because I've been wearing them for so long, it is comfortable to me. Flats, on the other hand, tend to hurt my feet, though I think that might be because I have a high arch.


Yeah, I have a low arch and wear flats aside from the rare occasion I wear very chunky heels that have a lot of stability.   The chunky heels these days like the Nadege are divine but probably a bit too high.   I was very happy oxfords came into style some time ago.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Well Cafe Mates, it is raining cats and dogs here in So Cal.  The winds are really amazing.  I don't think I have ever seen or heard anything as strong and the wind and rain squalls make me thing of movies where sailing ships sunk!  We have emptied water out of the pool X2 because the electricity was flickering and if it goes out, that is the worst thing for us since we can't use our pump.   Good thing is that we do go through these little quiet periods when the drains can catch up.  The last time we had a winter like this was 1997.  We were supposed to have a winter like this last year, but it never happened.  So weather guys were correct, just for the wrong year.


Glad you replied about SoCal, gk.   I lived in LA for 10 years, enough to go to HS and college there.  I was from Buffalo (this was a parental decision to move to LA).  
I was always happy to get back to the LA area when there were conferences I could attend in that area.  It is an intellectually stimulating, vibrant place.
What was it like living in a drought area?   Aside from, say, restrictions on watering lawns, were there restrictions in ordinary life that were imposed b/c of the drought?   I have no idea.


----------



## EmileH

Sending good thought to everyone on the west coast.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sending good thought to everyone on the west coast.


Ditto, ditto, ditto.


----------



## cremel

Ok FedEx arrived on time despite of the heavy rain. Scarf and box are all nice and dry. What a relief. [emoji23]

Here it is. 







I am very satisfied with the purchase.  [emoji1]


----------



## cremel

A different room with a slightly darker light.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

cremel said:


> A different room with a slightly darker light.
> View attachment 3609143



Wow! Nice!!


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> A different room with a slightly darker light.
> View attachment 3609143



Lovely cremel. Great choice!


----------



## prepster

cremel said:


> A different room with a slightly darker light.
> View attachment 3609143



That looks marvelous on you!  It is so nice to see that scarf in action.  The colors are stunning.


----------



## gracekelly

cremel said:


> A different room with a slightly darker light.
> View attachment 3609143


Absolutely awesome design!  Different and beautiful!


----------



## Kyokei

Is anyone else having problems with the app on their phone, by the way? It's not loading any threads on mine. I've shut my phone on and off multiple times...


----------



## Pmrbfay

Playing with my new Hermes pocket square. It's my very first Hermes purchase and I love it! Great thread!


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> Is anyone else having problems with the app on their phone, by the way? It's not loading any threads on mine. I've shut my phone on and off multiple times...



It has been ok with me lately. Do you want to try to delete the app and reinstall it?


----------



## cremel

Thank you ladies!! This will be another signature scarf for me. [emoji3]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sending good thought to everyone on the west coast.



Thank you Ppup eagle and all for your kind thoughts.  

It's super wet today and it has been cloudy and rainy this winter. I like the rain tho there's some inconvience. We need it. I had hoped the drought would end soon so my trees could survive. Another five days then sunshine starts again(that is if the weather man is honest for once[emoji1]).

There's a great amount snow in the mountains so most of my friends would go ski on the weekends. We get to enjoy the lighter traffic in the city. 

GK I am not in south California so there's not really a storm here.  Enjoy some Netflix time at home!!! Or surf the net! [emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Showers outside. I get to watch this with my toddler. 



[emoji48][emoji849]


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> So this is like a  plastic type material that has some cushion and give to it?  I am wondering what happens when you walk with the heel strike.    I have a pair of high heels with a sculpted metal heel that were absolutely unendurable after several hours at a wedding because there was no cushion at all.


I would think that the clear material is lucite.


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> Showers outside. I get to watch this with my toddler.
> View attachment 3609298
> 
> 
> [emoji48][emoji849]



I can totally relate [emoji849]


----------



## gracekelly

cremel said:


> Thank you Ppup eagle and all for your kind thoughts.
> 
> It's super wet today and it has been cloudy and rainy this winter. I like the rain tho there's some inconvience. We need it. I had hoped the drought would end soon so my trees could survive. Another five days then sunshine starts again(that is if the weather man is honest for once[emoji1]).
> 
> There's a great amount snow in the mountains so most of my friends would go ski on the weekends. We get to enjoy the lighter traffic in the city.
> 
> GK I am not in south California so there's not really a storm here.  Enjoy some Netflix time at home!!! Or surf the net! [emoji1]


It was pretty bad. Late this afternoon about 4 we had the most intense rain I have ever seen. Once we saw mud flowing into the pool we decided we needed to get outside and see what was going on.   The area drains were not able to keep up with the water flow and had backed up.   There were leaves and branches all over the place from the high winds as well.  Fortunately the rain started to  lighten or I know that a patio off the family rooms and living room would have flooded.  The ground is so saturated the water just can't be absorbed.   When I now see the massive flooding and downed trees I appreciate that it could have been much worse.   We emptied water from the pool before the storm and then twice after. Our fear is always that we will lose the electricity so we have learned to stay on top of that.    I wish it had rained like this last year as they had predicted. The drought killed several pine trees and I have a redwood that is really in trouble.   Nothing ever happens by half here.


----------



## cremel

gracekelly said:


> It was pretty bad. Late this afternoon about 4 we had the most intense rain I have ever seen. Once we saw mud flowing into the pool we decided we needed to get outside and see what was going on.   The area drains were not able to keep up with the water flow and had backed up.   There were leaves and branches all over the place from the high winds as well.  Fortunately the rain started to  lighten or I know that a patio off the family rooms and living room would have flooded.  The ground is so saturated the water just can't be absorbed.   When I now see the massive flooding and downed trees I appreciate that it could have been much worse.   We emptied water from the pool before the storm and then twice after. Our fear is always that we will lose the electricity so we have learned to stay on top of that.    I wish it had rained like this last year as they had predicted. The drought killed several pine trees and I have a redwood that is really in trouble.   Nothing ever happens by half here.



Oh that's much worse than what I thought. Hopefully the power stays on. The problem with trees is that if they were in drought too long and suddenly are soaked all day long they could also drown.  

I love redwood. It takes years for them to grow up. I have a few in the yard. They are still pretty small. 

Stay dry and safe GK. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> It was pretty bad. Late this afternoon about 4 we had the most intense rain I have ever seen. Once we saw mud flowing into the pool we decided we needed to get outside and see what was going on.   The area drains were not able to keep up with the water flow and had backed up.   There were leaves and branches all over the place from the high winds as well.  Fortunately the rain started to  lighten or I know that a patio off the family rooms and living room would have flooded.  The ground is so saturated the water just can't be absorbed.   When I now see the massive flooding and downed trees I appreciate that it could have been much worse.   We emptied water from the pool before the storm and then twice after. Our fear is always that we will lose the electricity so we have learned to stay on top of that.    I wish it had rained like this last year as they had predicted. The drought killed several pine trees and I have a redwood that is really in trouble.   Nothing ever happens by half here.



So sorry to hear what you have been through today. You must be exhausted and drained, mentally and physically. I hope you are not on a hillside!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> It was pretty bad. Late this afternoon about 4 we had the most intense rain I have ever seen. Once we saw mud flowing into the pool we decided we needed to get outside and see what was going on.   The area drains were not able to keep up with the water flow and had backed up.   There were leaves and branches all over the place from the high winds as well.  Fortunately the rain started to  lighten or I know that a patio off the family rooms and living room would have flooded.  The ground is so saturated the water just can't be absorbed.   When I now see the massive flooding and downed trees I appreciate that it could have been much worse.   We emptied water from the pool before the storm and then twice after. Our fear is always that we will lose the electricity so we have learned to stay on top of that.    I wish it had rained like this last year as they had predicted. The drought killed several pine trees and I have a redwood that is really in trouble.   Nothing ever happens by half here.



So sorry to hear. Do you guys do backup generators out there? Most people have them here. But you need natural gas or propane. Our former house would flood in the basement if we couldn't keep the sump pump going.


----------



## momasaurus

Kyokei said:


> Here are a few of them: my watch, sweater, shoes, and a Colvert B35. I'll take better pictures of the B35 when I go out today, in better lighting.
> 
> I'm considering two more pieces of RTW and looking at the CDCs more carefully. I've always loved the CDCs but, outside of my narrow silver one, haven't been able to find one that works for me. Now that I have my B35, I'm taking a break from bags for a while with exception to my SO that I'm waiting for, and going to be focusing on the other great aspects of H for a bit and enjoy the bags I have!
> 
> View attachment 3608503


Those boots are awesome! And I love the watch numbers, how they slant and slide around the face. And OMG colvert is the best color. You look great!


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So sorry to hear. Do you guys do backup generators out there? Most people have them here. But you need natural gas or propane. Our former house would flood in the basement if we couldn't keep the sump pump going.


Most people in the metro area do not have backup generators- the exception is those that live in the more rural hills and communities where power outages tend to effect a smaller group of people, and are also harder for the utility crews to access, so last longer.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Most people in the metro area do not have backup generators- the exception is those that live in the more rural hills and communities where power outages tend to effect a smaller group of people, and are also harder for the utility crews to access, so last longer.



Makes sense. Our former home was on the water. We could lose power for 2-3 days easily in a storm. We are in the suburbs now but even here we can sometimes lose power for a day or two in a bad storm so we put one in here too. We rarely need it but when we do we are happy to have it. We would never live without it now.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Genie27 said:


> @BBC, who makes this dress, please? I love the colour - I love wearing color, but my wardrobe is mostly black/blue/gray



It's Red Valentino. 

Thanks for all the awesome compliments, ladies! I love this AND it's comfortable, too. I will post a mod pic when I have one. 

Funny thing is, proportion is so key. I just tried something very similar at CH Carolina Herrera and it was floor length and just looked ridiculous on me - waaay to much material. 

Hope all is well out on the west coast. [emoji254] keep us posted! 

Kyokei love all your purchases but those shoes are super-cool! I'm glad they're comfy too. [emoji1360]


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> So sorry to hear what you have been through today. You must be exhausted and drained, mentally and physically. I hope you are not on a hillside!



Thanks all for the good thoughts.  Yes, I live in the Santa Monica Mountains so we get more rain than in other parts.  Thought about a portable generator.  I don't know anyone here who has the more permanent installed variety.  I thought about it, but I don't think it is really necessary.  Today is a chill down day for us as it was mentally and physically exhausting.  I did discover that the carpet in the family room by the sliding doors did get damp and so I pulled that back.  I have been down that road before and it always gets dry without any issues.   Since houses here are on a slab with no basement, the water can come up through the floor and it is called percolation.  It only happens when the ground is totally soaked and when there is really intense rain.  If anyone watched the news, the sinkholes, mud slides and flooding were pretty well shown.  There were numerous power outages and some near us, but we were very lucky not to lose our power.  All in all, it could have been much worse.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Thanks all for the good thoughts.  Yes, I live in the Santa Monica Mountains so we get more rain than in other parts.  Thought about a portable generator.  I don't know anyone here who has the more permanent installed variety.  I thought about it, but I don't think it is really necessary.  Today is a chill down day for us as it was mentally and physically exhausting.  I did discover that the carpet in the family room by the sliding doors did get damp and so I pulled that back.  I have been down that road before and it always gets dry without any issues.   Since houses here are on a slab with no basement, the water can come up through the floor and it is called percolation.  It only happens when the ground is totally soaked and when there is really intense rain.  If anyone watched the news, the sinkholes, mud slides and flooding were pretty well shown.  There were numerous power outages and some near us, but we were very lucky not to lose our power.  All in all, it could have been much worse.



Glad all is well.


----------



## Kyokei

Thank you for your compliment on my shoes, BBC! The dress you bought is lovely. Maybe I am planning too far in advance (I always do for occasions) but I'm already searching for options of a dress plus shoes to wear for my birthday... I was considering a dress I saw at Hermes, and maybe to check Bergdorfs for a jacket or cardigan to go over it... Or a cardigan that I saw and liked at H, perhaps. But after last year's Dom Perignon incident, I'm not sure if H RTW is safe.


----------



## Kyokei

I'm not sure if I shared this with all of you, but I recently turned down a job offer that would involve relocation to the UK, even though the career is fantastic. I joked with my SA a bit, that I am finally starting to love New York now that I've found my niche a bit more here and am not ready for another international move because I wouldn't want to start all over with Hermes. 

Reading over the treatment in the Hermes stores thread, and I know that different people have vastly different experiences, but it always is fascinating to me how the "culture" of a store could differ so much between one location and another. There is a brand I used to shop at very frequently in Japan and really loved, but their NYC locations have very aggressive, hard sell type of customer service, so I no longer shop there....


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello Everyone! I haven't stopped by the cafe in ages. Hope all is well in H land.  We're in Hawaii right now and inventory at both Waikiki and Ala Moana stores are low after Chinese New Year and Valentine's Day. Note to self for next year. My favourite SA also left early last year so shopping here is not as much fun as it used to be. While I've established new relationship with SAs at both stores, it's just not the same. Picked up white/red/fuchsia Cavalcadour Fleuri last night--probably the only purchase for this trip unless something comes in early next week. Anyhow, just wanted to say hi. 

And Hi MrsO, have a great trip!!!


----------



## Kyokei

Fabfashion said:


> Hello Everyone! I haven't stopped by the cafe in ages. Hope all is well in H land.  We're in Hawaii right now and inventory at both Waikiki and Ala Moana stores are low after Chinese New Year and Valentine's Day. Note to self for next year. My favourite SA also left early last year so shopping here is not as much fun as it used to be. While I've established new relationship with SAs at both stores, it's just not the same. Picked up white/red/fuchsia Cavalcadour Fleuri last night--probably the only purchase for this trip unless something comes in early next week. Anyhow, just wanted to say hi.
> 
> And Hi MrsO, have a great trip!!!



Welcome back!! Glad you have been doing well.
I know that feeling... My SA in another store left and I'd worked with her for years... it just wasn't the same shopping there after. We had a really good rapport. I still shopped there as I like the products and the brand, but it wasn't the same "experience".


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> I'm not sure if I shared this with all of you, but I recently turned down a job offer that would involve relocation to the UK, even though the career is fantastic. I joked with my SA a bit, that I am finally starting to love New York now that I've found my niche a bit more here and am not ready for another international move because I wouldn't want to start all over with Hermes.
> 
> Reading over the treatment in the Hermes stores thread, and I know that different people have vastly different experiences, but it always is fascinating to me how the "culture" of a store could differ so much between one location and another. There is a brand I used to shop at very frequently in Japan and really loved, but their NYC locations have very aggressive, hard sell type of customer service, so I no longer shop there....



I have visited your store a few times now and I have to say that the atmosphere is warm and friendly. Everyone who I have met has been helpful. I have gotten a bit more used to my local store and I value their service. The atmosphere is definitely different. I think one big difference is that your store is so large that they don't have to search for things at other stores for you. At the smaller stores everything is a bit more work because inventory is much lower. My store is usually begging your store to send things for me. [emoji23]


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have visited your store a few times now and I have to say that the atmosphere is warm and friendly. Everyone who I have met has been helpful. I have gotten a bit more used to my local store and I value their service. The atmosphere is definitely different. I think one big difference is that your store is so large that they don't have to search for things at other stores for you. At the smaller stores everything is a bit more work because inventory is much lower. My store is usually begging your store to send things for me. [emoji23]



I'm glad you like my store! The sales associates there are definitely very great; I always tell my SA that my H store is like the Cheers bar for me. Shopping there is always a pleasant experience.

They usually do have what I'm looking for but the one issue with inventory I have occasionally is that my store doesn't have my size in RTW or shoes and they have to track it down. If I decide to get one piece of RTW that I was looking at, my SA will have to locate my size for me. I had to try on one size up at my H store just to get an idea of the item.


----------



## eagle1002us

Kyokei said:


> I'm not sure if I shared this with all of you, but I recently turned down a job offer that would involve relocation to the UK, even though the career is fantastic. I joked with my SA a bit, that I am finally starting to love New York now that I've found my niche a bit more here and am not ready for another international move because I wouldn't want to start all over with Hermes.
> 
> Reading over the treatment in the Hermes stores thread, and I know that different people have vastly different experiences, but it always is fascinating to me how the "culture" of a store could differ so much between one location and another. There is a brand I used to shop at very frequently in Japan and really loved, but their NYC locations have very aggressive, hard sell type of customer service, so I no longer shop there....


I do not know if it is still true but during 2016 at two widely separated boutiques, the SA''s refused to photograph any item at all.  But I hear in tpf that SA's do go ahead and photograph stuff for clients.  
Visits to H can be very soothing.  Soothing situations are HTF.   I can understand your position, Kyokei.


----------



## Kyokei

eagle1002us said:


> I do not know if it is still true but during 2016 at two widely separated boutiques, the SA''s refused to photograph any item at all.  But I hear in tpf that SA's do go ahead and photograph stuff for clients.
> Visits to H can be very soothing.  Soothing situations are HTF.   I can understand your position, Kyokei.



They really are. I've never been to H and walked out empty handed; there is always something I love and my list of things I want in the future always grows. 

Of course, proximity to my H store isn't the reason why I turned down the job offer, but it did enter my mind as a pro of staying here.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> It was pretty bad. Late this afternoon about 4 we had the most intense rain I have ever seen. Once we saw mud flowing into the pool we decided we needed to get outside and see what was going on.   The area drains were not able to keep up with the water flow and had backed up.   There were leaves and branches all over the place from the high winds as well.  Fortunately the rain started to  lighten or I know that a patio off the family rooms and living room would have flooded.  The ground is so saturated the water just can't be absorbed.   When I now see the massive flooding and downed trees I appreciate that it could have been much worse.   We emptied water from the pool before the storm and then twice after. Our fear is always that we will lose the electricity so we have learned to stay on top of that.    I wish it had rained like this last year as they had predicted. The drought killed several pine trees and I have a redwood that is really in trouble.   Nothing ever happens by half here.


Wow.   What an ordeal.   Thanks for posting.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Thanks all for the good thoughts.  Yes, I live in the Santa Monica Mountains so we get more rain than in other parts.  Thought about a portable generator.  I don't know anyone here who has the more permanent installed variety.  I thought about it, but I don't think it is really necessary.  Today is a chill down day for us as it was mentally and physically exhausting.  I did discover that the carpet in the family room by the sliding doors did get damp and so I pulled that back.  I have been down that road before and it always gets dry without any issues.   Since houses here are on a slab with no basement, the water can come up through the floor and it is called percolation.  It only happens when the ground is totally soaked and when there is really intense rain.  If anyone watched the news, the sinkholes, mud slides and flooding were pretty well shown.  There were numerous power outages and some near us, but we were very lucky not to lose our power.  All in all, it could have been much worse.


The sinkholes are horrifying.   What an ordeal.


----------



## nicole0612

Can I get a recommendation? As we head into spring, I need some tightly-woven and also thin cardigans to wear under shorter sleeve and bracelet sleeve coats and jackets. Also over work dresses. 
I don't like chunky or fluffy knits for layering and I prefer cardigans to sweaters because I tend to be hot, and I can remove a cardigan if needed. Tightly-knit because I hate pilling, poofiness and am prone to snags with more open knits.
It can be any brand, I would love to get 4 or 5.
Here is an example of the tightly-woven but thin texture that I mean, but it certainly does not have to be waffle-knit.


----------



## nicole0612

Here are a few more examples of what I mean by a tight-knit that is also thin. The last one is wool with some stretch, so it is fitted, that will work also.


----------



## periogirl28

BBC said:


> Wow - what a great conversation I missed!
> 
> 
> 
> VCA is quite a slippery slope! Love my carnelian/yg and I always come back to it. I am really itching to get more, but I have had so many opportunities with H recently I feel like I should get those first and then go back to the jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually just bought one. Not my usual style OR color at all. When we were in Vegas over CNY red was everywhere, and it's a color I avoid because of my hair (the carnelian is fine, but bright red hair with a bright red dress? [emoji51]) however, I think it's Periogirl who has some dresses by Red Valentino which look so great on her so I went in. (I don't gamble; when DH takes courses in Vegas I do hot yoga and walk around all day.) Anyway, I am used to things being fitted so I really tortured the SA whether to buy the XS, which was more fitted the way I like, or the S, which was drapier (the way it was supposed to. Wound up with the S - DH approved!
> 
> View attachment 3608511



Hallo I just wanted to pop in and say I tried this very dress too and decided on a nude version instead of the red. I love sack dresses, it hides a multitude of sins and I bet you are going to rock this one!


----------



## Genie27

@BBC and @periogirl, I'd love to see how you both style these dresses. Where do you plan to wear them? 

Nicole, I need this type of cardi also. I have a couple of loose knits and they always snag on my bracelet. These would extend my jacket wearing season.


----------



## prepster

nicole0612 said:


> Here are a few more examples of what I mean by a tight-knit that is also thin. The last one is wool with some stretch, so it is fitted, that will work also.
> View attachment 3610244
> 
> View attachment 3610245



I'm not sure if they have what you're looking for, but I generally like Lafayette 148 knits (and clothes in general.  Their Italian stretch wool pants are magic pants!  ) Usually in the spring they have some fine cotton crepe and silk/cotton cardigans, and occasionally some fine merinos. 

http://www.lafayette148ny.com/


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> @BBC and @periogirl, I'd love to see how you both style these dresses. Where do you plan to wear them?
> 
> Nicole, I need this type of cardi also. I have a couple of loose knits and they always snag on my bracelet. These would extend my jacket wearing season.



Dear Genie, I think this is a relatively versatile dress, it can be dressed up for smart casual with a long necklace, wedges or with a belt and statement earrings. Dressed down with flats and some subtle jewellery. Only thing I reckon is no cover up with this except a light shawl or mousseline, no coats or cardigans etc.  I have a tencdency to dress up so once summer hits it might go to church or beach! ❤


----------



## Notorious Pink

Genie27 said:


> @BBC and @periogirl, I'd love to see how you both style these dresses. Where do you plan to wear them?





periogirl28 said:


> Dear Genie, I think this is a relatively versatile dress, it can be dressed up for smart casual with a long necklace, wedges or with a belt and statement earrings. Dressed down with flats and some subtle jewellery. Only thing I reckon is no cover up with this except a light shawl or mousseline, no coats or cardigans etc.  I have a tencdency to dress up so once summer hits it might go to church or beach! [emoji173]



I've already worn mine a few times to dinner - just my earrings, necklace, bracelet and heels (either gray or my neutral CLs with the red platform sole). I tried it with a belt when I was at the store and it didn't work for me, too much material. I agree with Periogirl about the coverup.

Periogirl, I don't know if you saw that part of my post, but I went into the Red Valentino boutique and found the dress BECAUSE of YOUR awesome pics looking fabulous in this designer!!! [emoji254][emoji1360] I guess we have similar taste. [emoji8] I was originally drawn to the nude version as well, but the red actually was much better on me.


----------



## periogirl28

BBC said:


> I've already worn mine a few times to dinner - just my earrings, necklace, bracelet and heels (either gray or my neutral CLs with the red platform sole). I tried it with a belt when I was at the store and it didn't work for me, too much material. I agree with Periogirl about the coverup.
> 
> Periogirl, I don't know if you saw that part of my post, but I went into the Red Valentino boutique and found the dress BECAUSE of YOUR awesome pics looking fabulous in this designer!!! [emoji254][emoji1360] I guess we have similar taste. [emoji8] I was originally drawn to the nude version as well, but the red actually was much better on me.


You are just so sweet, am so honoured to have influenced your decision to try on the brand. Waiting for your mod pics! I picked up a couple of dresses this season as well so I guess you will see them in action at some point.  Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> I'm not sure if they have what you're looking for, but I generally like Lafayette 148 knits (and clothes in general.  Their Italian stretch wool pants are magic pants!  ) Usually in the spring they have some fine cotton crepe and silk/cotton cardigans, and occasionally some fine merinos.
> 
> http://www.lafayette148ny.com/



Thank you! I will definitely check it out.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> I'm not sure if they have what you're looking for, but I generally like Lafayette 148 knits (and clothes in general.  Their Italian stretch wool pants are magic pants!  ) Usually in the spring they have some fine cotton crepe and silk/cotton cardigans, and occasionally some fine merinos.
> 
> http://www.lafayette148ny.com/


I really like Lafayette 148.  The quality is tremendous.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> I really like Lafayette 148.  The quality is tremendous.



I wore this brand many years ago but I gave up on them because I didn't find the cuts to be very flattering. But maybe they have changed. I get their catalogs in the mail and some things look interesting.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wore this brand many years ago but I gave up on them because I didn't find the cuts to be very flattering. But maybe they have changed. I get their catalogs in the mail and some things look interesting.



Can you recommend a brand you like? Other than Chanel and Hermes  
I'm looking to spend up to $500-$600 per cardigan but not much more.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Can you recommend a brand you like? Other than Chanel and Hermes
> I'm looking to spend up to $500-$600 per cardigan but not much more.



I am also struggling to find well made basics. There seems to be no category between throw away mass produced brands and designer wear. I am planning to explore Akris Punto. Max Mara has been hit or miss for me. I walked away from St. John when I left my conservative academic job years ago, but I think if you are super selective you can find an up to date knit piece to integrate with other things in your wardrobe. I'm also planning to branch out and try some other European brands on vacation. I'll let you know how I do. Some of the brands that I enjoyed in the past have unfortunately fallen into the same problems as US brands lately, but I still find the French cuts to be far more flattering than US brands.


----------



## Fabfashion

I have a couple of Hugo Boss and Alexander Wang knits that have the tight weave. Always get compliments whenever I wore them.


----------



## EmileH

Fabfashion said:


> I have a couple of Hugo Boss and Alexander Wang knits that have the tight weave. Always get compliments whenever I wore them.



I'll have to try these. I have tried Hugo boss for dresses and skirts and returned them. The cuts were too straight and unflattering and I have so tired of that lightweight wool fabric that so many of the brands use.

One more suggestion: you can look at the Ralph Lauren Collection pieces on sale. I find them of good quality and the prices are reasonable on sale. The styles are kind of hit or miss.

Also many Armani? I notice that these pieces often go on sale too. Again hit or miss. 

I hate all of the hunting around. I need to find my go to brands. I'm specifically looking for some solid colored nicely cut light weight jackets for spring. I want something interesting, not another notch lapel blazer and not Chanel tweed.


----------



## Mindi B

nicole, you also might want to keep an eye on Christophe Lemaire.  He is the former Hermes designer now doing an eponymous label (and a line for Uniqlo!).  His knitwear doesn't seem to include cardis at the moment, but the pieces I see appear to be the sort of tight weave you're seeking.  He wasn't wildly successful at Hermes--he has a very particular aesthetic, which I think one either loves or hates--but his pieces tend to be restrained and luxurious.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> nicole, you also might want to keep an eye on Christophe Lemaire.  He is the former Hermes designer now doing an eponymous label (and a line for Uniqlo!).  His knitwear doesn't seem to include cardis at the moment, but the pieces I see appear to be the sort of tight weave you're seeking.  He wasn't wildly successful at Hermes--he has a very particular aesthetic, which I think one either loves or hates--but his pieces tend to be restrained and luxurious.



Great suggestion!


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> Here are a few more examples of what I mean by a tight-knit that is also thin. The last one is wool with some stretch, so it is fitted, that will work also.
> View attachment 3610244
> 
> View attachment 3610245


Good morning, Cafe Ladies!

Hi Nicole, my two favorite thin wool cardigans are tightly woven lightweight sweaters from Icebreaker brand that can be worn to office or casually (www.icebreaker.com). I also love their tops and skirts for casual weekend wear. The company specializes in merino wool. This is the only wool brand that I can wear comfortably without irritating my skin. Looking at their website I see that they currently carry a wrap but no cardigans, but you may want to check later for new products since I do see different lines depending on the season. Good luck in your search.


----------



## nicole0612

Thank you cafe for all of the great suggestions for high quality right-knit cardigans. I am doing my research now!


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you cafe for all of the great suggestions for high quality right-knit cardigans. I am doing my research now!



Let us know how you do.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Let us know how you do.



I am in the middle of running errands so I will report back if I find any huge winners. Sending some items off to Vestiare and Ann's, trying to clean out my closets. Of course to make room for some more carefully selected items. I have decided not to buy any more bags until I get the one I really want, but in the meantime I purchased a couple of vintage H. I am so disciplined in life and so frivolous with shopping!
So far I found a St. John cardigan at Nordstrom that looks nice, but I would have to check out the texture in person.




There was an Akris Punto cardigan that looks very cute, but it is more of a shrug length, so not exactly what I am looking for.


I also looked at the Lemaire website, and I was smiling at the English translation. Apparently I am the "wife" category. 


The quality looks very nice but I did not see any cardigans currently for sale. There were some lovely and classic separates though. 
I will keep "researching" tonight.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> I am in the middle of running errands so I will report back if I find any huge winners. Sending some items off to Vestiare and Ann's, trying to clean out my closets. Of course to make room for some more carefully selected items. I have decided not to buy any more bags until I get the one I really want, but in the meantime I purchased a couple of vintage H. I am so disciplined in life and so frivolous with shopping!
> So far I found a St. John cardigan at Nordstrom that looks nice, but I would have to check out the texture in person.
> View attachment 3611726
> 
> View attachment 3611727
> 
> There was an Akris Punto cardigan that looks very cute, but it is more of a shrug length, so not exactly what I am looking for.
> View attachment 3611730
> 
> I also looked at the Lemaire website, and I was smiling at the English translation. Apparently I am the "wife" category.
> View attachment 3611737
> 
> The quality looks very nice but I did not see any cardigans currently for sale. There were some lovely and classic separates though.
> I will keep "researching" tonight.


The Akris Punto looks very nice. I like the style and details.  I like their quality and what I have is very well made.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> The Akris Punto looks very nice. I like the style and details.  I like their quality and what I have is very well made.



Thank you. If I can find a similar full-length style I will get it since it's more versatile for my wardrobe.


----------



## nicole0612

Here's another one that looks like a nice texture, if I'm nitpicking I'd prefer full-length sleeves, but I suppose we are in Spring season now in the stores.
Thanks Ppup for recommending Armani. I know if I actually go to the store there will be more choices also.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I am also struggling to find well made basics. There seems to be no category between throw away mass produced brands and designer wear. I am planning to explore Akris Punto. Max Mara has been hit or miss for me. I walked away from St. John when I left my conservative academic job years ago, but I think if you are super selective you can find an up to date knit piece to integrate with other things in your wardrobe. I'm also planning to branch out and try some other European brands on vacation. I'll let you know how I do. Some of the brands that I enjoyed in the past have unfortunately fallen into the same problems as US brands lately, but I still find the French cuts to be far more flattering than US brands.


PPup, what is a French cut?


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> PPup, what is a French cut?



I interpreted it to mean the way some French designers tailor their items.


----------



## nicole0612

We had previously discussed magazine subscriptions that we did or did not enjoy...
At least someone is enjoying my Vogue subscription.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> PPup, what is a French cut?





nicole0612 said:


> I interpreted it to mean the way some French designers tailor their items.



Yes exactly. Let's take a pencil skirt for instance. I tried a Hugo boss skirt and I have tried many American brands. They are straight and shapeless. They look matronly. The skirts that I have bought in France have curved seams along the sides to hug the body, lift the tush and they narrow a bit at the bottom. They are so much more flattering.


----------



## Cordeliere

Very interesting discussion about cuts and brands.


----------



## EmileH

Here is an example of what I'm talking about. This is a simple cotton skirt that goes with one of my summer suits. No big deal except that it is a high quality cotton, fully lined and look at the seams along the sides and the taper of the skirt. It looks wrinkled because it doesn't lie flat on the ground. It has a shape to it without me in it. This makes all of the difference in the world. When I look for quality garments this is my goal. I have heavier weight skirts for winter in similar cuts but I thought this would show up best in photos.


----------



## Mindi B

This is an excellent example of good tailoring, PbP.  The darts and seams were designed, as you say, to fit a real body.  The garment itself is 3-dimensional: a sartorial sculpture!  But of course it's cheaper and much faster to make a flat garment, so that's what most manufacturers do.  And I agree that there is no middle ground any more.  Either one pays through the nose for couture brands, or one settles for disposable stuff that probably depends on exploited labor.  Didn't there used to be so-called "bridge" lines that were less expensive than the runway but better made than the high street?  Now and then I'll show DH some relatively simple garment--say, a wool cardigan!--and explain to him that while in menswear such a basic would be perhaps $300 at the most, it's twice that for women.  And so often women's pieces, like blazers--even expensive ones--aren't made with details like functioning cuff buttons and interior pockets like men's jackets.  GRRRR!


----------



## Mindi B

And you know, it occurs to me (while I have the soapbox) that perhaps it is the cheaper construction of many women's garments that get women thinking there is something wrong with their bodies.  "This doesn't fit me properly around the hips!  It doesn't look like this on the model!  There's something wrong with me!"  Whereas, you know, the model is a prepubescent twig, and the skirt is pinned on her in the photo anyway, and by the way, the skirt is FLAT and humans AREN'T!  AHA!  The light dawns.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> And you know, it occurs to me (while I have the soapbox) that perhaps it is the cheaper construction of many women's garments that get women thinking there is something wrong with their bodies.  "This doesn't fit me properly around the hips!  It doesn't look like this on the model!  There's something wrong with me!"  Whereas, you know, the model is a prepubescent twig, and the skirt is pinned on her in the photo anyway, and by the way, the skirt is FLAT and humans AREN'T!  AHA!  The light dawns.



Absolutely. Those cheap flat garments look fine pinned on someone in an Instagram post but they don't move well or feel good as a real person wears them through the day.  They bunch or gap or look like sacs. 

I think it's a race to the bottom. The bridge brands are mostly garbage these days. I have one black Hugo boss pencil skirt in that lightweight all season wool that so many brands use these days. Yawnnnn... it does me no favors. But it lies perfectly flat. [emoji23]

And the designer racks are filled with trendy prints that age every 6 months, skirts that are too short and covered in ribbons or spandex style kardashian wear. (Dear lord what has happened to givenchy? He and Audrey must be turning in their graves.) 

I don't want to be fashionable. I want to be well dressed. I'm going to go on an expedition in Paris to see what I can find as far as well made basics. 

And yes we women pay through the nose for garbage. Even the dry cleaners rip us off.


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> I am in the middle of running errands so I will report back if I find any huge winners. Sending some items off to Vestiare and Ann's, trying to clean out my closets. Of course to make room for some more carefully selected items. I have decided not to buy any more bags until I get the one I really want, but in the meantime I purchased a couple of vintage H. I am so disciplined in life and so frivolous with shopping!
> So far I found a St. John cardigan at Nordstrom that looks nice, but I would have to check out the texture in person.
> View attachment 3611726
> 
> View attachment 3611727
> 
> There was an Akris Punto cardigan that looks very cute, but it is more of a shrug length, so not exactly what I am looking for.
> View attachment 3611730
> 
> I also looked at the Lemaire website, and I was smiling at the English translation. Apparently I am the "wife" category.
> View attachment 3611737
> 
> The quality looks very nice but I did not see any cardigans currently for sale. There were some lovely and classic separates though.
> I will keep "researching" tonight.


Nice choice. St John cardigan has a lovely pattern. The style of this brand is hit or miss for me. I like some of their pieces but find others look dated.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Nice choice. St John cardigan has a lovely pattern. The style of this brand is hit or miss for me. I like some of their pieces but find others look dated.



Agree completely. I proceed with caution.


----------



## Notorious Pink

For bridge brands, I am really loving CH Carolina Herrera. Love love love the style and design. I just bought this top (on sale, no less!) and I love the way it flows, with pants or a skirt: 




Also the aforementioned Red Valentino, but CH quality is better. Great customer service, too. Their website is trash (and shows only a selection) because they want you to come into the boutique but really great pieces. I am dying over this dress which MUST be mine. (Do I have someplace to wear it? Who cares!) by the way, it comes with a matching red grosgrain ribbon to tie at the waist which is how I would wear it (yes I've tried it on and I'd need about a foot taken off the bottom!):




By the way, yes the clothes are pinned but sometimes also tailored for the models. When DS1 did a lot of work for Lands End they had seamstresses work on some of the pieces after the fitting, and there was usually one on set in case.


----------



## scarf1

Any ballet lovers here? Just wanted to stop by and say that Liam Scarlett's new ballet- "Frankenstein" was amazing. It is a joint Royal Ballet( London) and SF ballet production. If you get a chance to see it, do!

Interesting clothing discussion. I have not shopped for clothes in Europe- will be curious to see what PBP finds.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Absolutely. Those cheap flat garments look fine pinned on someone in an Instagram post but they don't move well or feel good as a real person wears them through the day.  They bunch or gap or look like sacs.
> 
> I think it's a race to the bottom. The bridge brands are mostly garbage these days. I have one black Hugo boss pencil skirt in that lightweight all season wool that so many brands use these days. Yawnnnn... it does me no favors. But it lies perfectly flat. [emoji23]
> 
> And the designer racks are filled with trendy prints that age every 6 months, skirts that are too short and covered in ribbons or spandex style kardashian wear. (Dear lord what has happened to givenchy? He and Audrey must be turning in their graves.)
> 
> I don't want to be fashionable. I want to be well dressed. I'm going to go on an expedition in Paris to see what I can find as far as well made basics.
> 
> And yes we women pay through the nose for garbage. Even the dry cleaners rip us off.


I'm always wary of how well my garment will fare from the dry cleaners so I have learned to hand wash wool and cashmere items. Having said that, I found a local cleaner that did a great job of cleaning a Chanel jacket I haven't worn in awhile.


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> For bridge brands, I am really loving CH Carolina Herrera. Love love love the style and design. I just bought this top (on sale, no less!) and I love the way it flows, with pants or a skirt:
> 
> View attachment 3612219
> 
> 
> Also the aforementioned Red Valentino, but CH quality is better. Great customer service, too. Their website is trash (and shows only a selection) because they want you to come into the boutique but really great pieces. I am dying over this dress which MUST be mine. (Do I have someplace to wear it? Who cares!) by the way, it comes with a matching red grosgrain ribbon to tie at the waist which is how I would wear it (yes I've tried it on and I'd need about a foot taken off the bottom!):
> 
> View attachment 3612225
> 
> 
> By the way, yes the clothes are pinned but sometimes also tailored for the models. When DS1 did a lot of work for Lands End they had seamstresses work on some of the pieces after the fitting, and there was usually one on set in case.


I love the top! And the dress is gorgeous. Would love to see a mod pic.


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> For bridge brands, I am really loving CH Carolina Herrera. Love love love the style and design. I just bought this top (on sale, no less!) and I love the way it flows, with pants or a skirt:
> 
> View attachment 3612219
> 
> 
> Also the aforementioned Red Valentino, but CH quality is better. Great customer service, too. Their website is trash (and shows only a selection) because they want you to come into the boutique but really great pieces. I am dying over this dress which MUST be mine. (Do I have someplace to wear it? Who cares!) by the way, it comes with a matching red grosgrain ribbon to tie at the waist which is how I would wear it (yes I've tried it on and I'd need about a foot taken off the bottom!):
> 
> View attachment 3612225
> 
> 
> By the way, yes the clothes are pinned but sometimes also tailored for the models. When DS1 did a lot of work for Lands End they had seamstresses work on some of the pieces after the fitting, and there was usually one on set in case.



Very interesting. We have a CH store in Boston. I wandered in a while back and thought there were some interesting pieces. I'll wander back in when I have a moment. That dress is amazing.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Moirai said:


> I love the top! And the dress is gorgeous. Would love to see a mod pic.



When I was in Vegas the SA could not have been better. It was on sale and I loved the detail on the bottom, but the XS was too small and the M was too big. She did a search and had a S shipped to me on consignment. Very easy. I've worn it twice already, love the fit and the material, very flattering. Will take a mod shot the next time I wear it.

Detail of the bottom part. I was thrilled to discover that it nearly perfectly matches a skirt that I've had forever but never wear.






Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very interesting. We have a CH store in Boston. I wandered in a while back and thought there were some interesting pieces. I'll wander back in when I have a moment. That dress is amazing.



We had one nearby and I bought a few things, including my favorite raincoat, but it closed a few years ago. I forgot how much I liked the line. FYI - Sizing is a bit odd, I would take the red dress in a 4, but a different button down dress in white would need to be a 6 because of the buttons pulling a bit in the chest area (maybe the lace is a stretchier material?) However, I tried on a pair of pants in a 0 and those fit too. I found the prices reasonable for the design and quality. 

I'm trying to think of other bridge lines I like. RL Black label is fine but the cashmere pills terribly. His knits have great design but can be hit or miss for quality. I like the knits made by Kinross. Does anyone else like Anne Fontaine?


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> When I was in Vegas the SA could not have been better. It was on sale and I loved the detail on the bottom, but the XS was too small and the M was too big. She did a search and had a S shipped to me on consignment. Very easy. I've worn it twice already, love the fit and the material, very flattering. Will take a mod shot the next time I wear it.
> 
> Detail of the bottom part. I was thrilled to discover that it nearly perfectly matches a skirt that I've had forever but never wear.
> 
> View attachment 3612250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had one nearby and I bought a few things, including my favorite raincoat, but it closed a few years ago. I forgot how much I liked the line. FYI - Sizing is a bit odd, I would take the red dress in a 4, but a different button down dress in white would need to be a 6 because of the buttons pulling a bit in the chest area (maybe the lace is a stretchier material?) However, I tried on a pair of pants in a 0 and those fit too. I found the prices reasonable for the design and quality.
> 
> I'm trying to think of other bridge lines I like. RL Black label is fine but the cashmere pills terribly. His knits have great design but can be hit or miss for quality. I like the knits made by Kinross. Does anyone else like Anne Fontaine?



Agree about RL black label. Hit or miss. 

I binged on Anne Fontaine about ten years ago and then got tired of her stuff. I have bought a few pieces in the past few years- a couple of white shirts, a leather skirt. You have to be careful there too. Quality has definitely declined. And some of the designs read a bit out there for my taste- weird cape like things or overly Victorian blouses.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Agree about RL black label. Hit or miss.
> 
> I binged on Anne Fontaine about ten years ago and then got tired of her stuff. I have bought a few pieces in the past few years- a couple of white shirts, a leather skirt. You have to be careful there too. Quality has definitely declined. And some of the designs read a bit out there for my taste- weird cape like things or overly Victorian blouses.


I am kind of over having to iron some of those AF blouses.  Very time consuming as they can be complicated designs.  The stitching and tucking can be a real PIA.


----------



## scarf1

For basics, I do buy a lot of Eileen Fisher. Not as fashion forward or tailored as some of you ladies prefer, but it does suit my California lifestyle.  One thing I like is that nearly everything is washable and a lot of items are very travel friendly. And if you shop carefully, there are also more fitted pieces if you don't like the more oversized items.


----------



## prepster

scarf1 said:


> For basics, I do buy a lot of Eileen Fisher. Not as fashion forward or tailored as some of you ladies prefer, but it does suit my California lifestyle.  One thing I like is that nearly everything is washable and a lot of items are very travel friendly. And if you shop carefully, there are also more fitted pieces if you don't like the more oversized items.



I agree, very travel friendly!  Some EF pieces are too flow-y for my frame (although I love them on others!) but I do love it when I can find good EF basics.  One I buy in multiples when they have it, is a fine silk knit long-sleeved tee shirt.   I can't recommend it highly enough.  It fits with a nice close crew-neck, so it looks expensive and modern.  It drapes beautifully if I want to wear it untucked, and washes well.  I have worn it with silk chiffon wide-leg pants for evening, with jeans and with slim white pants in the summer.

Edit:  Sorry for the "jeans" link, I didn't do that.  Maybe tPF?


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> This is an excellent example of good tailoring, PbP.  The darts and seams were designed, as you say, to fit a real body.  The garment itself is 3-dimensional: a sartorial sculpture!  But of course it's cheaper and much faster to make a flat garment, so that's what most manufacturers do.  And I agree that there is no middle ground any more.  Either one pays through the nose for couture brands, or one settles for disposable stuff that probably depends on exploited labor.  Didn't there used to be so-called "bridge" lines that were less expensive than the runway but better made than the high street?  Now and then I'll show DH some relatively simple garment--say, a wool cardigan!--and explain to him that while in menswear such a basic would be perhaps $300 at the most, it's twice that for women.  And so often women's pieces, like blazers--even expensive ones--aren't made with details like functioning cuff buttons and interior pockets like men's jackets.  GRRRR!



I don't know if anyone watches Grace & Frankie, but DH and I were watching it on Netflix last night and I was pointing out to him how expensive Grace's very simple blouses and cashmere cardigans etc. probably are.  You can just tell.  Nothing sags or droops, no wiggly seams.  Everything just looks lush and expensive.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Absolutely. Those cheap flat garments look fine pinned on someone in an Instagram post but they don't move well or feel good as a real person wears them through the day.  They bunch or gap or look like sacs.
> 
> I think it's a race to the bottom. The bridge brands are mostly garbage these days. I have one black Hugo boss pencil skirt in that lightweight all season wool that so many brands use these days. Yawnnnn... it does me no favors. But it lies perfectly flat. [emoji23]
> 
> And the designer racks are filled with trendy prints that age every 6 months, skirts that are too short and covered in ribbons or spandex style kardashian wear. (Dear lord what has happened to givenchy? He and Audrey must be turning in their graves.)
> 
> I don't want to be fashionable. I want to be well dressed. I'm going to go on an expedition in Paris to see what I can find as far as well made basics.
> 
> And yes we women pay through the nose for garbage. Even the dry cleaners rip us off.



The problem is that so few garments are cut/tailored well, and women don't really sew their own clothing any more, so most women have no idea even what a garment is supposed to look, fit and feel like.  Menswear is the last stand for fine tailoring.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> I agree, very travel friendly!  Some EF pieces are too flow-y for my frame (although I love them on others!) but I do love it when I can find good EF basics.  One I buy in multiples when they have it, is a fine silk knit long-sleeved tee shirt.   I can't recommend it highly enough.  It fits with a nice close crew-neck, so it looks expensive and modern.  It drapes beautifully if I want to wear it untucked, and washes well.  I have worn it with silk chiffon wide-leg pants for evening, with jeans and with slim white pants in the summer.
> Edit:  Sorry for the "jeans" link, I didn't do that.  Maybe tPF?





scarf1 said:


> For basics, I do buy a lot of Eileen Fisher. Not as fashion forward or tailored as some of you ladies prefer, but it does suit my California lifestyle.  One thing I like is that nearly everything is washable and a lot of items are very travel friendly. And if you shop carefully, there are also more fitted pieces if you don't like the more oversized items.



Agree on the ease of wear and travel for EF. I have two EF long skirts that I love, a dark brown wool one that is tailored and a flowing dark grey silk one.


----------



## EmileH

Eileen Fischer fabrics are lovely. I have a sweater or two.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> We had previously discussed magazine subscriptions that we did or did not enjoy...
> At least someone is enjoying my Vogue subscription.
> View attachment 3611957


Looks like another YSL in the making!  Speaking of making, if he starts making clothes for you in a couple of years, you'll probably upstage us all!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes exactly. Let's take a pencil skirt for instance. I tried a Hugo boss skirt and I have tried many American brands. They are straight and shapeless. They look matronly. The skirts that I have bought in France have curved seams along the sides to hug the body, lift the tush and they narrow a bit at the bottom. They are so much more flattering.


Tapering.  Yes.  If done slightly, it can be flattering.  If done aggressively by an SFA seamstress, a person might as well put a bull's eye target over their tum.   (She ruined a suede skirt doing that).


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Looks like another YSL in the making!  Speaking of making, if he starts making clothes for you in a couple of years, you'll probably upstage us all!



I can only hope!
Currently the only person in the household who sews is DH


----------



## eagle1002us

I have  3/4 length sleeve black dress by EF, a long grey silky skirt with muted silver dolman sleeve top.  Also have several unlined jackets in a trapeze cut with embossed fabrics almost like brocades.   These were probably the first memorable purchases i made from her line.  

Nowadays, I think she has fallen into a rut.  She uses cut and color to sell her line.  No prints.   IMO she relies too much on the cut of the fabric to differentiate her stuff, i.e., the longer hem on the sides (the so-called sharkbite or handkerchief hem).  Even worse are those long shirttail hems on the backs of pullover sweaters.   I don't think they're flattering; they can't be removed (that I know of), and they date the garment.  She's definitely a sportswear designer:  the sleeveless shell, the very short sleeve tee, the long sleeve tee.   She's got a template of her silhouettes that she rigorously follows.  Not much variation in cut.

The fabric does seem to be good fabric, tho.  i have not tried hand washing her things.  i am into spot cleaning.   I take it her clothes do not shrink in response to hand washing?  If they don't it's good to know they can be handwashed.    

A lesser gripe is that the colors in her line can be repetitive.   She re-uses some colors from year to year such as a pale blue India sky or a golden green peridot.


----------



## scarf1

eagle1002us said:


> I have  3/4 length sleeve black dress by EF, a long grey silky skirt with muted silver dolman sleeve top.  Also have several unlined jackets in a trapeze cut with embossed fabrics almost like brocades.   These were probably the first memorable purchases i made from her line.
> 
> Nowadays, I think she has fallen into a rut.  She uses cut and color to sell her line.  No prints.   IMO she relies too much on the cut of the fabric to differentiate her stuff, i.e., the longer hem on the sides (the so-called sharkbite or handkerchief hem).  Even worse are those long shirttail hems on the backs of pullover sweaters.   I don't think they're flattering; they can't be removed (that I know of), and they date the garment.  She's definitely a sportswear designer:  the sleeveless shell, the very short sleeve tee, the long sleeve tee.   She's got a template of her silhouettes that she rigorously follows.  Not much variation in cut.
> 
> The fabric does seem to be good fabric, tho.  i have not tried hand washing her things.  i am into spot cleaning.   I take it her clothes do not shrink in response to hand washing?  If they don't it's good to know they can be handwashed.
> 
> A lesser gripe is that the colors in her line can be repetitive.   She re-uses some colors from year to year such as a pale blue India sky or a golden green peridot.


 I put the EF clothes in the washer, than hang ( or lay flat) to dry. Only shrinkage was when something accidentally ended up in the dryer.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> I have  3/4 length sleeve black dress by EF, a long grey silky skirt with muted silver dolman sleeve top.  Also have several unlined jackets in a trapeze cut with embossed fabrics almost like brocades.   These were probably the first memorable purchases i made from her line.
> 
> Nowadays, I think she has fallen into a rut.  She uses cut and color to sell her line.  No prints.   IMO she relies too much on the cut of the fabric to differentiate her stuff, i.e., the longer hem on the sides (the so-called sharkbite or handkerchief hem).  Even worse are those long shirttail hems on the backs of pullover sweaters.   I don't think they're flattering; they can't be removed (that I know of), and they date the garment.  She's definitely a sportswear designer:  the sleeveless shell, the very short sleeve tee, the long sleeve tee.   She's got a template of her silhouettes that she rigorously follows.  Not much variation in cut.
> 
> The fabric does seem to be good fabric, tho.  i have not tried hand washing her things.  i am into spot cleaning.   I take it her clothes do not shrink in response to hand washing?  If they don't it's good to know they can be handwashed.
> 
> A lesser gripe is that the colors in her line can be repetitive.   She re-uses some colors from year to year such as a pale blue India sky or a golden green peridot.



I have a couple of EF long skirts but they are too "sack like" on me. They might look better on someone who is taller. They are silk, but that "grittier" feeling silk, I'm not sure what it's called. When I wear a long silk skirt, I want it to subtly swirl around with my movement like waves. A knee-length silk skirt can be practical, but a long silk skirt should be romantic [emoji173]


----------



## prepster

nicole0612 said:


> I have a couple of EF long skirts but they are too "sack like" on me. They might look better on someone who is taller. They are silk, but that "grittier" feeling silk, I'm not sure what it's called. When I wear a long silk skirt, I want it to subtly swirl around with my movement like waves. A knee-length silk skirt can be practical, but a long silk skirt should be romantic [emoji173]



Lol!  My tee shirts are a "gritty" feeling silk.  They are very fine, and feel like silk crepe, but I just looked at EF, and they actually call them "jersey."  It makes a marvelous tee--accentuates but doesn't cling.  It has a slinky kind of weight to it, so I can imagine that it would fall too straight for a skirt.  That makes sense.  I bet it's a similar fabric.


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> Lol!  My tee shirts are a "gritty" feeling silk.  They are very fine, and feel like silk crepe, but I just looked at EF, and they actually call them "jersey."  It makes a marvelous tee--accentuates but doesn't cling.  It has a slinky kind of weight to it, so I can imagine that it would fall too straight for a skirt.  That makes sense.  I bet it's a similar fabric.



Haha yes! It is exactly like silk crepe. I couldn't think of the term 
You are completely right, it falls straight down from the waist with no flow to it.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> Tapering.  Yes.  If done slightly, it can be flattering.  If done aggressively by an SFA seamstress, a person might as well put a bull's eye target over their tum.   (She ruined a suede skirt doing that).



Yes. I briefly thought about whether a standard pencil skirt could be tapered and figured out that it would be a disaster. The overall construction of the seams is crucial. But you know more than I. I just know that the French when they apply themselves are masters at flattering the female figure.


----------



## lulilu

My sister works on tv shows in connection with costuming.  I guarantee you that every item is tailored to fit the stars precisely, by the staff, whether they are obtained from Gucci, Armani, etc.

So it's hard to compare our clothing with those who have personal tailors and seamstresses.


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> My sister works on tv shows in connection with costuming.  I guarantee you that every item is tailored to fit the stars precisely, by the staff, whether they are obtained from Gucci, Armani, etc.
> 
> So it's hard to compare our clothing with those who have personal tailors and seamstresses.


This is so true and when the costumers purchase they know the actor's measurements and what will look good on them on camera.

*luilu*, did you check out Diane's clothes of The Good Fight?  Christine Baranski has a figure like a model.. Same costumer as The Good Wife and I loved the clothes on that.


----------



## eagle1002us

In an article on some designer or other, the designer said that even 1/4 inch could make a key difference in the appearance of an outfit, hem, whatever.

I think there is some truth to that.   When I pin a skirt hem there is a length that looks just right.  A quarter inch above or below won't have the same effect.   I feel that way about bracelet length sleeves.   Consequently, it can take ages to pin the sleeves to that length or to even out the hem of a jacket I'm making.   I have noticed that there is a sweet spot where the jacket length looks exactly right and the fabric falls away from the figure in just the right way (which suggests the hem landed on grain).

I have an idea what this ideal length is when I re-use the pattern but of course fabrics differ in the way they drape.   So I have to have maybe 2.5 or 3 inches allowance for a jacket hem and somewhat less for the sleeve.   

Nobody has mentioned stretch fabrics like ponte.  I love stretch fabrics!   Add a couple pounds, lose a couple pounds, it's all good:  the garment still fits.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I have a couple of EF long skirts but they are too "sack like" on me. They might look better on someone who is taller. They are silk, but that "grittier" feeling silk, I'm not sure what it's called. When I wear a long silk skirt, I want it to subtly swirl around with my movement like waves. A knee-length silk skirt can be practical, but a long silk skirt should be romantic [emoji173]





nicole0612 said:


> I have a couple of EF long skirts but they are too "sack like" on me. They might look better on someone who is taller. They are silk, but that "grittier" feeling silk, I'm not sure what it's called. When I wear a long silk skirt, I want it to subtly swirl around with my movement like waves. A knee-length silk skirt can be practical, but a long silk skirt should be romantic [emoji173]


I know the kind of swirly movement you want.  I think a lighter weight fabric like a voile or a georgette would give you what you want.   If crepe is the EF fabric you are referencing, it's not going to swirl.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> I know the kind of swirly movement you want.  I think a lighter weight fabric like a voile or a georgette would give you what you want.   If crepe is the EF fabric you are referencing, it's not going to swirl.



I'm not sure what the type of silk is called, but it is very light and very soft. I have this Isabel Marant skirt in 5 colors (not the one pictured, I just found this photo online of the same style in a different pattern), and the light fabric + the intricate construction make it swirl around my feet with every step. It is so unexpected and indescribable. It makes me feel like a princess. There are many, many seams that go around at a diagonal so that the skirt does not hang straight, coming out from the body there are undulations when standing, then with movement it swirls, ebbs and flows. You can see the seams in the photo that I found online; it looks like the seams are vertical, but they are actually more diagonal. The only downside is that I had to get the skirts tailored for my height, and it was ~$75 each for hemming since the hem is so complex.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> In an article on some designer or other, the designer said that even 1/4 inch could make a key difference in the appearance of an outfit, hem, whatever.
> 
> I think there is some truth to that.   When I pin a skirt hem there is a length that looks just right.  A quarter inch above or below won't have the same effect.   I feel that way about bracelet length sleeves.   Consequently, it can take ages to pin the sleeves to that length or to even out the hem of a jacket I'm making.   I have noticed that there is a sweet spot where the jacket length looks exactly right and the fabric falls away from the figure in just the right way (which suggests the hem landed on grain).
> 
> I have an idea what this ideal length is when I re-use the pattern but of course fabrics differ in the way they drape.   So I have to have maybe 2.5 or 3 inches allowance for a jacket hem and somewhat less for the sleeve.
> 
> Nobody has mentioned stretch fabrics like ponte.  I love stretch fabrics!   Add a couple pounds, lose a couple pounds, it's all good:  the garment still fits.



Very good points!
Our resident sewing and tailoring expert [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

I'm sure that everything is tailored for tv and movies. I loved the wardrobes on the good wife too. I finally found a tailor who can muddle through most things but finding one who actually looks at a garment and knows exactly what it needs is nearly impossible.


----------



## Genie27

Nicole, That looks like silk chiffon to me. I have an evening gown with an empire-ish waist and then it hangs straight down to my feet, but when I walk it has that swirly, flowy effect. 60+ bucks to hem the dress and lining. But so beautiful.


----------



## Genie27

eagle1002us said:


> In an article on some designer or other, the designer said that even 1/4 inch could make a key difference in the appearance of an outfit, hem, whatever.
> 
> I think there is some truth to that.   When I pin a skirt hem there is a length that looks just right.  A quarter inch above or below won't have the same effect.   I feel that way about bracelet length sleeves.   Consequently, it can take ages to pin the sleeves to that length or to even out the hem of a jacket I'm making.   I have noticed that there is a sweet spot where the jacket length looks exactly right and the fabric falls away from the figure in just the right way (which suggests the hem landed on grain).
> 
> I have an idea what this ideal length is when I re-use the pattern but of course fabrics differ in the way they drape.   So I have to have maybe 2.5 or 3 inches allowance for a jacket hem and somewhat less for the sleeve



Yes - as a short person I bemoan my lack of vertical inches and the width of my mid section in proportion. A few sit-ups and hemming would help but nothing can make the knee bend on jeans/skinnies hit me right. Jacket/blouse waistlines are too low and while my tailor does a good job with finishing, she is only OK with pinning.


----------



## prepster

nicole0612 said:


> I'm not sure what the type of silk is called, but it is very light and very soft. I have this Isabel Marant skirt in 5 colors (not the one pictured, I just found this photo online of the same style in a different pattern), and the light fabric + the intricate construction make it swirl around my feet with every step. It is so unexpected and indescribable. It makes me feel like a princess. There are many, many seams that go around at a diagonal so that the skirt does not hang straight, coming out from the body there are undulations when standing, then with movement it swirls, ebbs and flows. You can see the seams in the photo that I found online; it looks like the seams are vertical, but they are actually more diagonal. The only downside is that I had to get the skirts tailored for my height, and it was ~$75 each for hemming since the hem is so complex.
> 
> View attachment 3613006



It is probably cut "on the bias."  Instead of cutting the fabric with the grain, it is cut diagonally across the grain.  It is done frequently with silk lingerie and slip gowns too.


----------



## Mindi B

That's what I thought of, too, prepster--bias cut.  This technique makes fabrics drape and move beautifully, but it is more difficult to do and uses more fabric, so is rarely done in any but expensive garments.  

Oh, and prepster, I accidentally put one of your opinions in my pants. . . er, any suggestions?  
I never remember to read the instructions first, darn it.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> That's what I thought of, too, prepster--bias cut.  This technique makes fabrics drape and move beautifully, but it is more difficult to do and uses more fabric, so is rarely done in any but expensive garments.
> 
> Oh, and prepster, I accidentally put one of your opinions in my pants. . . er, any suggestions?
> I never remember to read the instructions first, darn it.



Lololololol


----------



## nicole0612

Thank you ladies!  This cafe always has such good information.  I had heard of "bias cut" but I never knew what it meant.  Now I know!


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I'm not sure what the type of silk is called, but it is very light and very soft. I have this Isabel Marant skirt in 5 colors (not the one pictured, I just found this photo online of the same style in a different pattern), and the light fabric + the intricate construction make it swirl around my feet with every step. It is so unexpected and indescribable. It makes me feel like a princess. There are many, many seams that go around at a diagonal so that the skirt does not hang straight, coming out from the body there are undulations when standing, then with movement it swirls, ebbs and flows. You can see the seams in the photo that I found online; it looks like the seams are vertical, but they are actually more diagonal. The only downside is that I had to get the skirts tailored for my height, and it was ~$75 each for hemming since the hem is so complex.
> 
> View attachment 3613006


I bet the fabric is silk chiffon.   If the hem was tough think about how it was to sew those seams on the bias.  I'm guess that was part of the construction.  I don't even touch silk chiffon in my sewing projects, it's not easy at all to sew.   Five colors!  Wow.   Well, you did good.  It's important to nail the garments that are truly special and that add a unique dimension to your wardrobe.  I bet you wear those skirts with flaneur, panache, joy.   So different from a pencil skirt -- the comparison is almost laughable, the pencil is . . . just . . . so. . . utilitarian.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> View attachment 3613142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is probably cut "on the bias."  Instead of cutting the fabric with the grain, it is cut diagonally across the grain.  It is done frequently with silk lingerie and slip gowns too.


I posted hastily w/o reading the previous posts like this one.   Yes, prepster, absolutely spot on.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Absolutely. Those cheap flat garments look fine pinned on someone in an Instagram post but they don't move well or feel good as a real person wears them through the day.  They bunch or gap or look like sacs.
> 
> I think it's a race to the bottom. The bridge brands are mostly garbage these days. I have one black Hugo boss pencil skirt in that lightweight all season wool that so many brands use these days. Yawnnnn... it does me no favors. But it lies perfectly flat. [emoji23]
> 
> And the designer racks are filled with trendy prints that age every 6 months, skirts that are too short and covered in ribbons or spandex style kardashian wear. (Dear lord what has happened to givenchy? He and Audrey must be turning in their graves.)
> 
> I don't want to be fashionable. I want to be well dressed. I'm going to go on an expedition in Paris to see what I can find as far as well made basics.
> 
> And yes we women pay through the nose for garbage. Even the dry cleaners rip us off.


Supposedly when a fashion is first introduced, some unique silhouette, the emphasis is on the cut of the dress or garment.  Nothing takes away from the line of a garment.  By the time the silhouette has been around awhile and evolved into a yawn, the garmentos try to make it look new by trimming it with all sorts of stuff -- grommets, snaps, little brass studs, ribbons, excess buttons, EXPOSED ZIPPERS, etc.   The sheath dress is typically a blank canvas waiting to happen . . .


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Nicole, That looks like silk chiffon to me. I have an evening gown with an empire-ish waist and then it hangs straight down to my feet, but when I walk it has that swirly, flowy effect. 60+ bucks to hem the dress and lining. But so beautiful.


I posted before I read your quote.  Exactly right.


----------



## eagle1002us

Really sheer fabrics like silk chiffon are slippery to cut out.  The fabric has to be cut very carefully.   I've heard there's a spray adhesive to limit the amount that the fabric shifts around as it's being cut.   (Don't know if the adhesive would stain the fabric).  I will sew silk or poly georgette; those fabrics are like crepe, they have some body.  But chiffon?   Noooooooooooo.  But chiffon is beautiful in a way that georgette will never be (sob!).


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> Really sheer fabrics like silk chiffon are slippery to cut out.  The fabric has to be cut very carefully.   I've heard there's a spray adhesive to limit the amount that the fabric shifts around as it's being cut.   (Don't know if the adhesive would stain the fabric).  I will sew silk or poly georgette; those fabrics are like crepe, they have some body.  But chiffon?   Noooooooooooo.  But chiffon is beautiful in a way that georgette will never be (sob!).



My mother used to sew chiffon (and charmeuse too) by putting tissue paper between the layers so it wouldn't slide.  And you're right, I think it is a _huge_ pain.  The other thing with chiffon, is that when it is sewn properly, all of the seams and hems have to be rolled so as you look through the fabric you see no frayed edges.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> My mother used to sew chiffon (and charmeuse too) by putting tissue paper between the layers so it wouldn't slide.  And you're right, I think it is a _huge_ pain.  The other thing with chiffon, is that when it is sewn properly, all of the seams and hems have to be rolled so as you look through the fabric you see no frayed edges.


Good points *@prepster*!   I forgot about the tissue paper layering.  Probably that's because I don't often sew charmeuse.   But it's a beautiful fabric, especially in silk prints.   
I didn't know about the rolled hems for chiffon.   That's handsewing, right?  Like the H roulis?   I would hate that.   It would be too hard to watch tv while sewing precisely and neatly.  

Question for *@Pocketbook Pup*:   What colors has Chanel been showing for spring/summer?   I look at the Pantone suggestions every now and then.  I think for 2016 they advocated pale pink combined with pale blue.  Very sweet.   I don't know if I ever saw much of anything in on line apparel that reflected that prediction.  When Pantone chose emerald a few years back, that was a winner, tho.  
I think a really bright sunshine (egg yolk?) yellow is going to be a comer this summer.  H had some S/S 2017 scarves with navy in them.  There goes teal!


----------



## EmileH

There was a lot of pale pink in both the Chanel and Hermes shows. I'm a bit in love with pale pink at the moment. It's not a color that I have gravitated to in the past but I found a few scarves this year that really popped. I don't remember it with pale blue at Hermes. Chanel did a lot of bright pop colors for their data center theme. There were some blues and blue greens mixed with pinks.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> There was a lot of pale pink in both the Chanel and Hermes shows. I'm a bit in love with pale pink at the moment. It's not a color that I have gravitated to in the past but I found a few scarves this year that really popped. I don't remember it with pale blue at Hermes. Chanel did a lot of bright pop colors for their data center theme. There were some blues and blue greens mixed with pinks.



^^ These are my colours. I love pale pink/blush with navy on my skin tone. Even clear bright greens and egg yolk yellows are beautiful with navy.


----------



## gracekelly

There was a lot of pink and blue in the Chanel Cuba Cruise Collection 2017.  I always think pink and blue and look like a baby's room if it is done wrong.  It works in a tweed if one of the colors is very predominant.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> There was a lot of pink and blue in the Chanel Cuba Cruise Collection 2017.  I always think pink and blue and look like a baby's room if it is done wrong.  It works in a tweed if one of the colors is very predominant.



Oh yes. I forgot that horrid jacket. Talk about a miss. [emoji33]


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh yes. I forgot that horrid jacket. Talk about a miss. [emoji33]


hahaha!  Looks like it comes from Brooks Bros sale rack


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh yes. I forgot that horrid jacket. Talk about a miss. [emoji33]


Agree.   I kind of like the skirt.   Obviously Karl subscribes to Pantone.


----------



## gracekelly

Here is something from the Spring-Summer campaign.  Looks like KL is throwing yellow as the unexpected color into the mix.  I think that I will pass on the colored hose this go round.  Been there/done that.


----------



## eagle1002us

The Chanel model is wearing something like saddle shoes.   

It's all too much especially with the printed tee.   Over-accessorized.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Here is something from the Spring-Summer campaign.  Looks like KL is throwing yellow as the unexpected color into the mix.  I think that I will pass on the colored hose this go round.  Been there/done that.


I like seeing the yellow used in this way.  I avoided yellow for decades but have since found it's one of my better colors.   I like the use of yellow as an accent.  (The colored hose and woven sandals are overkill).thanks for posting,  gk!


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> The Chanel model is wearing something like saddle shoes.
> 
> It's all too much especially with the printed tee.   Over-accessorized.



It's a hot mess. I won't be adopting this look. [emoji23]

It's odd that he does these elaborate shows and then half of the stuff in the stores is completely different. 

I found an older item online and took the plunge into resale. It's one of my favorite colors. It will hopefully arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Genie27

I'm feeling a bit shoe and bag challenged. I have sandals and boots that go with pants and shorts, but my lady-like shoes for skirts and dresses are a bit dated, and mostly unworn. I want to wear my new skirt but don't have the right shoes. 

I looked for some nude pumps last week and found 3 possible candidates -
3" jimmy choo nude suede block heel(too high for daily use?) - they seemed comfy but high
2" pinky-nude block heeled Gucci marmont loafers (I thought they were a bit blocky) and
*shocker* 1.5" kitten heel Valentino rockstuds cage in poudre. These seemed the most comfortable but I'm wondering if they are passé. They aren't very common around here but I seem to have seen them on every blogger for a while.

In the bag department I need to plan/think of H options for summer and/or winter.

Bag Colours I have and love in regular rotation in my wardrobe :
For summer: Pale pink, peach, Bleu paon
Winter: deep blue/purple, burgundy

Less love for: Ebene and black. They are useful due to size and design, but they don't make my heart sing.

Dead but not forgotten: anemone, dark cherry red

I need to start thinking of colour options for a possible B30 for winter or B25/K28 for summer. Or a pico as a fall back bag.


----------



## Genie27

Ooh, PbP!!! Can't wait to see what you got.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I'm feeling a bit shoe and bag challenged. I have sandals and boots that go with pants and shorts, but my lady-like shoes for skirts and dresses are a bit dated, and mostly unworn. I want to wear my new skirt but don't have the right shoes.
> 
> I looked for some nude pumps last week and found 3 possible candidates -
> 3" jimmy choo nude suede block heel(too high for daily use?) - they seemed comfy but high
> 2" pinky-nude block heeled Gucci marmont loafers (I thought they were a bit blocky) and
> *shocker* 1.5" kitten heel Valentino rockstuds cage in poudre. These seemed the most comfortable but I'm wondering if they are passé. They aren't very common around here but I seem to have seen them on every blogger for a while.
> 
> In the bag department I need to plan/think of H options for summer and/or winter.
> 
> Bag Colours I have and love in regular rotation in my wardrobe :
> For summer: Pale pink, peach, Bleu paon
> Winter: deep blue/purple, burgundy
> 
> Less love for: Ebene and black. They are useful due to size and design, but they don't make my heart sing.
> 
> Dead but not forgotten: anemone, dark cherry red
> 
> I need to start thinking of colour options for a possible B30 for winter or B25/K28 for summer. Or a pico as a fall back bag.



Well that's all fun! Tired of anemone? Say it's not so. It's on my maybe someday list.

Jimmy choo shoes are so comfortable. I think a 3 inch block would be fine. Which ones? The Gucci loafers are too clunky for my taste. And Chanel tweeds can read matronly. Better to go with a more lady like shoe. Chanel pumps and sling backs are awesome.

Rock studs: I debated them. Something always holds me back. I keep thinking they will pass. But they don't. I feel like they are overexposed.


----------



## gracekelly

I actually like a nice shade of yellow for summer when I have a tan.  I have some tweed jackets that have just a little touch of it and a yellow shell looks good with them.

If you watch Project Runway at all, you must be tired of hearing Nina Garcia say "it looks so editorial."  That is what the fashion show looks are all about.  If you were to try and copy the entire look, people would stare at you in the street or shake their heads and think that you have forgotten to take your meds.   I left my saddle shoes behind when I entered the 7th grade,  

*Genie 27*    I think the rockstuds are pretty on other people, but too faddish for me.  I tried the Gucci Marmont and just could not get into them.  Too much shoe for my taste.  I love the Chanel two tone sling backs and anything two tone (beige and black) in Chanel.  I tend to subscribe to Coco Chanel's philosophy that the two tone shoe goes with everything and then I just go off and use some color in a handbag.  .  A sleek enclosed pump is never wrong either.  

Does Roger Vivier appeal to you?


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's a hot mess. I won't be adopting this look. [emoji23]
> 
> It's odd that he does these elaborate shows and then half of the stuff in the stores is completely different.
> 
> I found an older item online and took the plunge into resale. It's one of my favorite colors. It will hopefully arrive tomorrow.


Is this the yellow jacket seen on Sarah Jessica Parker?


----------



## EmileH

GK, you know that I'm a fan of RV shoes. I came to a recent realization. I don't love them with skirts and dresses. I prefer them with pants. With rare exceptions if course. I think they look too matronly with my tweed skirts. 

I agree about the two tone shoes. Love them. I'm not going overboard with too many sling backs. I have two. I think that enough. This particular type strikes me as trendy and about to be overplayed.

I have also decided that I'm not going to force ankle boots with skirts or otk boots. I like knee high boots.

So I'm in shoe transition at the moment. And giving it a lot of thought. I'm coming back to louboutins and looking fir attractive feminine block heels.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Is this the yellow jacket seen on Sarah Jessica Parker?



No. Don't love yellow.



On another note. I'm considering one of the Hermes long silk print cardigans. Before my mind starts wondering does anyone know the price range?


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No. Don't love yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> On another note. I'm considering one of the Hermes long silk print cardigans. Before my mind starts wondering does anyone know the price range?


Whoops!  I misunderstood.  Can't wait to see what you found.  Something like colvert?

Don't think that I saw one of those cardigans.  Do you have a picture?


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Whoops!  I misunderstood.  Can't wait to see what you found.  Something like colvert?
> 
> Don't think that I saw one of those cardigans.  Do you have a picture?



Something like this


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Whoops!  I misunderstood.  Can't wait to see what you found.  Something like colvert?
> 
> Don't think that I saw one of those cardigans.  Do you have a picture?



No, and if I tell you the color you will guess. So you have to wait. [emoji23]


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> GK, you know that I'm a fan of RV shoes. I came to a recent realization. I don't love them with skirts and dresses. I prefer them with pants. With rare exceptions if course. I think they look too matronly with my tweed skirts.
> 
> I agree about the two tone shoes. Love them. I'm not going overboard with too many sling backs. I have two. I think that enough. This particular type strikes me as trendy and about to be overplayed.
> 
> I have also decided that I'm not going to force ankle boots with skirts or otk boots. I like knee high boots.
> 
> So I'm in shoe transition at the moment. And giving it a lot of thought. I'm coming back to louboutins and looking fir attractive feminine block heels.


Interesting  about the Vivier.   I have  no luck with very square toes so I have avoided them.  They do have some more pointed styles and that I could handle.  I think you are right about the slings, but I love them *sigh*  I find that they are easier to wear in this climate when it gets warm.  I just can't wear an enclosed shoe in summer.   The ankle boot look is not anything for me either.  I still prefer a nice feminine shoe or a full boot.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No, and if I tell you the color you will guess. So you have to wait. [emoji23]



haha!  Keep me in suspense!  The Hermes reminds me of something like Pucci in the 60's.  Not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> haha!  Keep me in suspense!  The Hermes reminds me of something like Pucci in the 60's.  Not sure how I feel about that.



Hopefully my lust will fade. I saw this one in my store last month. I think the answer to my question is astronomical. There is a dress too.

That's the other thing about the slongbacks. They have a limited season here.

The RV are comfortable and I don't mind the square toe. It's the buckle. Small doses. I have enough of them too. I find the suede the most comfortable and graceful.


----------



## gracekelly

I never jumped onto the platform shoe bandwagon I am happy to say.  I have Chanel shoes that are *gulp* 20+ years old!  The funniest thing is that they are totally in style with a block heel and a squared toe.  I have a bunch of the needle nose toes too and I love them   They make you feet look very sleek.  My SA at Nordstrom told me that they are starting to come back too and he showed me a pair of Jimmy Choo that had a modified version of the Chanel toe.  I think the bottom line is that a classic feminine shoe will always be fashionable and apropos of our thread discussion last week, men like them.  I think the clunky platforms horrified them.

As far as the cost of the Hermes Cardigan, yes astronomical sounds like the right ball park.


----------



## Genie27

I used to love the old squat last from Manolo - I could run in those. The new long pointier last is not as comfortable to my foot. Loubs are ok - I have a pair of knee high and the sling backs I showed yesterday with the C skirt and dress. 3" is a bit high for all day comfort in a pump for me. I only have one sky-high pair of Choos and they are limo-to-bedroom, iykwim. 

Prada sport and Gucci sport and regular lines have been my go-to for a while. My Prada ankle boots are better with pants than skirts. 

The rockstuds are very look-at-me. Which I don't mind for dressy, but I need throw-on-with-everything shoes. 

Chanel shoes and ankle booties will go beautifully with that skirt. Hmmmm... like a black/grey cap toe.


----------



## Genie27

Ok, wait, how do you all walk in pumps - I always feel like they will fall off when I walk fast or my toes are getting crushed if I size down. I've been in loafers or straps too long.


----------



## Genie27

GK, needle nose?


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> I used to love the old squat last from Manolo - I could run in those. The new long pointier last is not as comfortable to my foot. Loubs are ok - I have a pair of knee high and the sling backs I showed yesterday with the C skirt and dress. 3" is a bit high for all day comfort in a pump for me. I only have one sky-high pair of Choos and they are limo-to-bedroom, iykwim.
> 
> Prada sport and Gucci sport and regular lines have been my go-to for a while. My Prada ankle boots are better with pants than skirts.
> 
> The rockstuds are very look-at-me. Which I don't mind for dressy, but I need throw-on-with-everything shoes.
> 
> Chanel shoes and ankle booties will go beautifully with that skirt. Hmmmm... like a black/grey cap toe.


You mean the grey flannel with the black toe?  I have that one and it is really pretty.  If this is your one and only, you might consider the beige and black as the iconic classic Chanel look shoe.  It is all year around and goes with everything.  Sorry I sound like a broken record


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> GK, needle nose?


Maybe that is my term.


----------



## Genie27

I don't usually wear a lot of beige. Only since I started hanging out with you all. I like it, but it's a reach for me.  my mind goes to greys easier. But nude is in so.....



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Tired of anemone


Never!! I love purples. I just meant I had bags that died and there's replacement room in my closet for anemone and red.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> I don't usually wear a lot of beige. Only since I started hanging out with you all. I like it, but it's a reach for me.  my mind goes to greys easier. But nude is in so.....
> 
> 
> Never!! I love purples. I just meant I had bags that died and there's replacement room in my closet for anemone and red.



You should take a look at it.  I know it is called beige, but to me it is more camel color, but you need to do what you are happy with.


----------



## Genie27

I think you've both done a fantastic job narrowing down my rambling options to a shoe or two that will suit. There are *hundreds*.

I think the grey/black would be safe and dated, while the nude is more current. Mental readjustment required but worthwhile


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Something like this
> 
> View attachment 3613848


Love the fronts.   The back not so much.  I apologize if I am shooting off my mouth.   Next time I hope I will stuff a sock in mouth if comment is a prob.  The back is too graphic.   If you could belt the cardigan the back would be better.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> I think you've both done a fantastic job narrowing down my rambling options to a shoe or two that will suit. There are *hundreds*.


You can always purchase a few styles and bring them home to try on and then keep what works best.  You can also get a handle on the sizing in the brand and you might find something at resale.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I used to love the old squat last from Manolo - I could run in those. The new long pointier last is not as comfortable to my foot. Loubs are ok - I have a pair of knee high and the sling backs I showed yesterday with the C skirt and dress. 3" is a bit high for all day comfort in a pump for me. I only have one sky-high pair of Choos and they are limo-to-bedroom, iykwim.
> 
> Prada sport and Gucci sport and regular lines have been my go-to for a while. My Prada ankle boots are better with pants than skirts.
> 
> The rockstuds are very look-at-me. Which I don't mind for dressy, but I need throw-on-with-everything shoes.
> 
> Chanel shoes and ankle booties will go beautifully with that skirt. Hmmmm... like a black/grey cap toe.


Rockstuds are so last year.   I wouldn't do it.   Any item with studs, grommets, exposed zippers, not the most elegant, timeless look.


----------



## Genie27

eagle1002us said:


> Rockstuds are so last year.   I wouldn't do it.   Any item with studs, grommets, exposed zippers, not the most elegant, timeless look.


They are pretty gaudy. Very blingy and I turned my nose up at them too. Then I put them on and (cover your ears) *they were comfortable* - low kitten heel, secure ankle attachment, roomy toe box. 

I'm still not convinced but was very surprised.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Maybe that is my term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613881


like needle nose pliers?


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> like needle nose pliers?


Yup!


----------



## eagle1002us

Scanning Nordies for EF new arrivals found this jacket with a quilted texture and no funky hem.  This is not bad.  I like this.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> They are pretty gaudy. Very blingy and I turned my nose up at them too. Then I put them on and (cover your ears) *they were comfortable* - low kitten heel, secure ankle attachment, roomy toe box.
> 
> I'm still not convinced but was very surprised.


I don't always follow my advice.   I have stuff with grommets (bag & Misook black cardi set from like 6 years ago) exposed zippers, and AMQ intricately paneled dresses.


----------



## EmileH

No worries about the cardigan eagle. I value honesty.

Grace Kelly, you misunderstand. I didn't mean platforms. I don't do platforms either. Louboutin does other shoes. They just tend not to sell as much here in the US where everyone says look at me!!! The simple pump is lovely and works with a lot. It is very good with Chanel when I don't want too logoy a look. He has also done some beautiful lower and block heel shoes over the years. The miss tack was amazing. I wish he would bring it back. When I buy louboutins I buy in Paris. They stock the reasonable shoes with reasonable heel heights that Parisian women prefer. 

Eagle, this EF piece is the kind of shapeless piece that wouldn't look good on me at all.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> When I buy louboutins I buy in Paris. They stock the reasonable shoes with reasonable heel heights that Parisian women prefer.


That's a great tip. I get frustrated here because everything is super high and super pointy. Practical footwear is the only item I'm inclined to buy full price because I can rarely find my size on sale. 

It's 15 C today so I may wear my sling backs for practice.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> That's a great tip. I get frustrated here because everything is super high and super pointy. Practical footwear is the only item I'm inclined to buy full price because I can rarely find my size on sale.
> 
> It's 15 C today so I may wear my sling backs for practice.



I also go to the original store near the palais royal rather than the one on rue st honore which caters more to the tourists.  The palais royal store will often have 3 heel heights from which to choose. The shoes are also about 30% less there. [emoji6]


----------



## EmileH

Genie, your comment also made me think back to a remark the store manager at my local jimmy choo store made a few years back. He only buys the highest heel heights because he feels that if women are going to spend the money they want the highest heel possible. Traffic in that store is usually very light. I hope they figured out that they were wrong about that.

For me 2.5- 3 inches is the sweet spot for shoes. For thicker heels 3 is fine. Manolo bb s come in a 2.75 inch heel that is perfect for me. Once I get to 3.5 inches I find myself wearing them less frequently. I only have 3 pairs of 4 inch heels and they are strictly for dress up.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Ok, wait, how do you all walk in pumps - I always feel like they will fall off when I walk fast or my toes are getting crushed if I size down. I've been in loafers or straps too long.


I have the same problem with my heels slipping out of pumps so I use Foot Pedals Heavenly Heelz to prevent heel slippage and Tip Toes to prevent foot from sliding forward. Have to admit I have hard time finding the right spot to place the Tip Toes.

I find Stuart Weitzman pumps the most comfortable for me.

PbP, good to know about CL being cheaper in Paris. Are Chanel RTW, shoes, and accessories also cheaper?


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> I have the same problem with my heels slipping out of pumps so I use Foot Pedals Heavenly Heelz to prevent heel slippage and Tip Toes to prevent foot from sliding forward. Have to admit I have hard time finding the right spot to place the Tip Toes.
> 
> I find Stuart Weitzman pumps the most comfortable for me.
> 
> PbP, good to know about CL being cheaper in Paris. Are Chanel RTW, shoes, and accessories also cheaper?



I use foot petals too! Love them. 

Chanel equalized prices for ready to wear and bags. I didn't buy shoes my last trip so I don't know about shoes. My impression is that shoes and costume jewelry are still about 20-25% less in Europe but I'll report back after my April trip.

Hermes rtw is definitely less expensive in Europe. I might look for that cardigan there. I can see it with black ankle pants and a fitted knit turtleneck or top under it. Totally me.


----------



## Moirai

PbP, yes please report back. April is not far off, you must be excited. The H cardigan would look good in outfit you described, tone down everything else.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have also decided that I'm not going to force ankle boots with skirts


  This made me laugh this morning.  I was thinking about something my mom used to say when we would see a woman with her skirt not hemmed properly for her height, "It makes her look like she's standing in a hole."    What does that even mean???  Lolol.  But, darned if it isn't true.  When I see most women wearing ankle boots with skirts, they look like they're standing in a hole.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> This made me laugh this morning.  I was thinking about something my mom used to say when we would see a woman with her skirt not hemmed properly for her height, "It makes her look like she's standing in a hole"    What does that even mean???  Lolol.  But, darned if it isn't true.  When I see most women wearing ankle boots with skirts, they look like they're standing in a hole.



Oh thank goodness I'm not the only one who thinks so. They look cute in pictures. I just never like them on me. Fortunately I experimented with an inexpensive pair. I'm giving up on that whole look.

Over the knee boots: is it just me or do they highlight the upper portion of one's thighs which is probably not the most attractive area of a woman's leg? I don't like them with jeans for that reason. I would never do the very short skirt with a flash of thigh. Not my thing. So the only way I see them working is with a skirt to cover the tops of the boots thereby eliminating the need for figuring out which color tights to wear. I think this is the way Michelle ***** wore them. So maybe I would get them for just that purpose. Otherwise I don't see them working for me. 

I feel a bit old fashioned for not understanding these things. [emoji23]


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> This made me laugh this morning.  I was thinking about something my mom used to say when we would see a woman with her skirt not hemmed properly for her height, "It makes her look like she's standing in a hole"    What does that even mean???  Lolol.  But, darned if it isn't true.  When I see most women wearing ankle boots with skirts, they look like they're standing in a hole.


LOL. I love the look but I can't pull it off. It requires long slender legs which I don't have. I do love black suede knee boots and the look of skirts covering OTK boots making it streamline.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Genie27 said:


> I'm feeling a bit shoe and bag challenged. I have sandals and boots that go with pants and shorts, but my lady-like shoes for skirts and dresses are a bit dated, and mostly unworn. I want to wear my new skirt but don't have the right shoes.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> GK, you know that I'm a fan of RV shoes. I came to a recent realization. I don't love them with skirts and dresses. I prefer them with pants. With rare exceptions if course. I think they look too matronly with my tweed skirts.
> 
> I agree about the two tone shoes. Love them. I'm not going overboard with too many sling backs. I have two. I think that enough. This particular type strikes me as trendy and about to be overplayed.
> 
> I have also decided that I'm not going to force ankle boots with skirts or otk boots. I like knee high boots.
> 
> So I'm in shoe transition at the moment. And giving it a lot of thought. I'm coming back to louboutins and looking fir attractive feminine block heels.



Genie, how long is the skirt on you? I am in a dress or skirt 90% of the time. I don't have a ton of shoes, but it depends on time of day and length of skirt. For day and/or a sportier dress I do wear a pair of gray Prada suede booties with a block heel (cough, cough, works great with a Chanel suit) or tall boots if it's cold. In nicer weather for day, it's wedges or espadrilles (Jimmy Choo makes a great variety of colors, very comfy).

For night I am fine with one of three pair of high heel shoes I've had forever - basic open-toe beige CLs, gray open-toe Casadei...well, most of the time I reach for either. I have gorgeous gray Sergio Rossi I never wear. I have a pair of very colorful Stuart Weitzman wedges that get worn in the nice weather, or the Choo wedges. 

I do own a pair of pale pink Rockstuds I have worn three times. They're ok, I don't think it's going away soon where I live. Most ladies here dress fashionably but very literally. I don't think many of them think beyond black. I like that the studs echo a CDC if I'm wearing one, and it does serve a purpose in my wardrobe - makes something edgier if I'm dressing vsweetly, or harmonizes if I'm dressing more modern. It's also a nice look peeking out from pants. 

And finally, before I go on blathering putting you all to sleep - the very best cheat if you are wearing long pants!!!! Wedge sneakers. If you are wearing something very long where you can't really see your shoes, it's my new favorite for day. Most pants I do wear are slim but wide legged and no one has a clue. I get tons of compliments on these - Nike Dunk Sky High in taupe (goes with my etoupe B)


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So the only way I see them working is with a skirt to cover the tops of the boots thereby eliminating the need for figuring out which color tights to wear. I think this is the way Michelle ***** wore them. So maybe I would get them for just that purpose.



That is exactly how I wear mine.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Over the knee boots: is it just me or do they highlight the upper portion of one's thighs which is probably not the most attractive area of a woman's leg? I don't like them with jeans for that reason. I would never do the very short skirt with a flash of thigh. Not my thing. So the only way I see them working is with a skirt to cover the tops of the boots thereby eliminating the need for figuring out which color tights to wear. I think this is the way Michelle ***** wore them. So maybe I would get them for just that purpose. Otherwise I don't see them working for me.
> [emoji23]


Hahaha, I tried that look with some skin showing, it's not something I would wear unless accompanied by my DH . But I'm thinking of getting black OTK SW boots to wear with dresses or skirts to cover the top of boots.


----------



## Genie27

Here are my attempts to shop in my shoe closet for the skirt...

And here is what I ended up wearing to work in the end.


I'm finding the skirt a bit long for comfort, but it does look nice. I'm just not used to it and am dying to chop off a few inches...I've folded it up here in pic 3


----------



## EmileH

Ok thanks ladies. I feel less like a clumsy idiot.  At least now I can focus on which boots to buy. This was very helpful.


----------



## Genie27

*sigh* I have a hard time with lady-like.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Here are my attempts to shop in my shoe closet for the skirt...
> 
> And here is what I ended up wearing to work in the end.
> 
> 
> I'm finding the skirt a bit long for comfort, but it does look nice. I'm just not used to it and am dying to chop off a few inches...


Nice! If you think it's too long, how about an inch above your knee? Is your knee showing?


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Here are my attempts to shop in my shoe closet for the skirt...
> 
> And here is what I ended up wearing to work in the end.
> 
> 
> I'm finding the skirt a bit long for comfort, but it does look nice. I'm just not used to it and am dying to chop off a few inches...



I think all three look great. I would feel most comfortable with the knee high boots. But I think I'm older than you. [emoji6]


----------



## Moirai

Genie, I like the A line look. Will you lose that shape if shortened too much like last pic?


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think all three look great. I would feel most comfortable with the knee high boots. But I think I'm older than you. [emoji6]


You would look good with skirts or dresses covering OTK boots. It's elegant imo.


----------



## Genie27

I do wear the OTK with dresses that are just above or at the knee. It's a very nice look. I find it updates the knee-boot+skirt combo. I got the idea from periogirl


----------



## Moirai

Here are the two I'm considering. Anyone has these?

*Stuart Weitzman*
*Tieland Over the Knee Boot *
*$798.00*








*Christian Louboutin*
*'Alta' Over the Knee Boot*
*$1,550.00*


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> I do wear the OTK with dresses that are just above or at the knee. It's a very nice look. I find it updates the knee-boot+skirt combo.


I find that in order for skin to show I have to wear a short skirt because the boots comes up too high above my knees. You look good in yours.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Genie27 said:


> Here are my attempts to shop in my shoe closet for the skirt...
> 
> And here is what I ended up wearing to work in the end.
> 
> 
> I'm finding the skirt a bit long for comfort, but it does look nice. I'm just not used to it and am dying to chop off a few inches...I've folded it up here in pic 3



Genie....booties aren't evil! I really do find these comfy and would go perfectly.....[emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]


----------



## Genie27

Moirai, it will still stay A-line. I won't rush into cutting it,as that is a drastic step and the longer look is growing on me. It's a more formal look, while shorter length would be more everyday work use. All my really formal work wear stays in the closet. I now have a few 'client meeting' clothes, but I don't really meet clients enough to require more than one or two of these dressy outfits. 

I have SW Lowlands in a Berry/Purple and Hinterlands (similar to Highland) in the beige-taupe. I find them well made and very comfortable for walking but they feel like cardboard around my feet. Their pumps don't fit me at all. I like the ^^ CLs more, but only if you will get more wear out of them. I have a long fall/winter season.


----------



## Genie27

BBC said:


> Genie....booties aren't evil! I really do find these comfy and would go perfectly.....[emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]
> 
> View attachment 3614291


These are very nice! I will try them on to see if they can work with skirts/me. I have skinny ankles so they don't always work.

It was PbP who was giving up on booties.  I have black booties that come up high on my ankle - they look ridiculous with skirts - 'standing in a hole' ridiculous. But they work with shorts.


----------



## EmileH

T





BBC said:


> Genie....booties aren't evil! I really do find these comfy and would go perfectly.....[emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]
> 
> View attachment 3614291




These are very nice. The toe shape makes them less clunky.

I will probably wait for next fall to think about otk boots again. Hopefully winter is nearing an end soon. It is going to be 65 in New England today. But I'll make a note to concentrate on styles that I will wear with skirts. I particularly like the walnut suede and taupe suede Stuart weitzman boots. Thanks to my young friends for educating me.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Genie27 said:


> These are very nice! I will try them on to see if they can work with skirts/me. I have skinny ankles so they don't always work.
> 
> It was PbP who was giving up on booties.  I have black booties that come up high on my ankle - they look ridiculous with skirts - 'standing in a hole' ridiculous. But they work with shorts.



You're right - sorry about that. [emoji254] As with everything, it depends on proportion - not just clothes, but with our bodies! I am learning this quickly as DS1 and 2 are built so differently and DS1s hand-me-downs from Zara do not fit his brother right at all. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> These are very nice. The toe shape makes them less clunky.
> 
> I will probably wait for next fall to think about otk boots again. Hopefully winter is nearing an end soon. It is going to be 65 in New England today. But I'll make a note to concentrate on styles that I will wear with skirts. I particularly like the walnut suede and taupe suede Stuart weitzman boots. Thanks to my young friends for educating me.



PBP where are you located? I wouldn't necessarily have bought these booties at all but I like a boutique which provides comprehensive wardrobe services. The SA made me try them on when I came to her wondering what to wear with a pair of jeans and a top I had bought elsewhere. They have two stores in CT.


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> You're right - sorry about that. [emoji254] As with everything, it depends on proportion - not just clothes, but with our bodies! I am learning this quickly as DS1 and 2 are built so differently and DS1s hand-me-downs from Zara do not fit his brother right at all.
> 
> 
> 
> PBP where are you located? I wouldn't necessarily have bought these booties at all but I like a boutique which provides comprehensive wardrobe services. The SA made me try them on when I came to her wondering what to wear with a pair of jeans and a top I had bought elsewhere. They have two stores in CT.



I am in RI BBC. I usually head to Boston for shopping because I was based there recently, but I think that might be a mistake. The service is probably much better if I head west. We won't even talk about shopping in RI. I forget the name of the store that you like. You have mentioned it before. I'd love a recommendation. As you can tell I need help. And I have zero patience for hunting all over myself.


----------



## Genie27

BBC said:


> In nicer weather for day, it's wedges or espadrilles (Jimmy Choo makes a great variety of colors, very comfy).
> For night I am fine with one of three pair of high heel shoes I've had forever - basic open-toe beige CLs, gray open-toe Casadei...well, most of the time I reach for either. I have gorgeous gray Sergio Rossi I never wear. I have a pair of very colorful Stuart Weitzman wedges that get worn in the nice weather, or the Choo wedges.


This sounds like a great edited collection. I'd love to see pics if you have a chance. 

Pbp, one trick I learned with the lighter coloured boots - I'm top heavy, so I can wear a dark top and it still proportions nicely.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> This sounds like a great edited collection. I'd love to see pics if you have a chance.
> 
> Pbp, one trick I learned with the lighter coloured boots - I'm top heavy, so I can wear a dark top and it still proportions nicely.



Interesting. Thank you. 

My whole goal with the otk boots is to not have to figure out which color tights to wear. One step I don't have to figure out. [emoji23]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I am in RI BBC. I usually head to Boston for shopping because I was based there recently, but I think that might be a mistake. The service is probably much better if I head west. We won't even talk about shopping in RI. I forget the name of the store that you like. You have mentioned it before. I'd love a recommendation. As you can tell I need help. And I have zero patience for hunting all over myself.



Yes, great memory. It's Mitchells. What would be good for you is their website is fabulous....once you go in and meet the SAs, you get people who will always work with you. Their customer service is amazing so I would think at some point you would not have to go in too much, they would probably send things to you.

Anyway - the website - When I log in, I see this:




Laurie is my style advisor. She also used to be my SA at Hermès in Manhasset, so we go back a ways. She keeps me in the loop with emails and is a pleasure. 

Log in:




Jacquie I work with as well. She is the jewelry specialist. She also is the one who made me try the booties. She is @JacquieJewels on her very dangerous IG account.

Now see all the services at the bottom? It is literally a click away to have something transferred in from another store. In fact, once I put a pair of earrings on my wishlist and jacquie wanted to see them so she had them transferred in anyway...

This part is useful:




They keep track of everything I've bought (um, clearly a lot of taupe). The ones with no pictures are items they never actually carried but obtained directly from the manufacturer for me. [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]

Another thing - both of the CT stores carried H and I believe that at least one of them still does!!!

Once you've been a customer you get special discounts like 25% off one item during your birthday month and during the holidays (actually I get one for me and one for DH over the holidays). This includes jewelry at every price range (and they carry jewelry in the six figures and will honor the discount on it! Not that I'm buying anything that expensive but it's fun to play with the pieces when they bring them in).


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Moirai, it will still stay A-line. I won't rush into cutting it,as that is a drastic step and the longer look is growing on me. It's a more formal look, while shorter length would be more everyday work use. All my really formal work wear stays in the closet. I now have a few 'client meeting' clothes, but I don't really meet clients enough to require more than one or two of these dressy outfits.
> 
> I have SW Lowlands in a Berry/Purple and Hinterlands (similar to Highland) in the beige-taupe. I find them well made and very comfortable for walking but they feel like cardboard around my feet. Their pumps don't fit me at all. I like the ^^ CLs more, but only if you will get more wear out of them. I have a long fall/winter season.


I agree, don't rush shortening it. 
I had the praline Highlands but half size too big so gave it to my DD. I have a long fall/winter season too so will get a lot of wear out of it. I like the block heels of SW over CL, seems more stable. I'm in no rush.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Genie27 said:


> This sounds like a great edited collection. I'd love to see pics if you have a chance.
> 
> Pbp, one trick I learned with the lighter coloured boots - I'm top heavy, so I can wear a dark top and it still proportions nicely.



Well, not exactly an edited collection. I NEVER get rid of shoes unless they fall apart! I got very picky about buying anything after I splurged on a pair of Loro Piana boots I have worn a total of three times. 

Shoes:



Boots:



But I could pretty much just get by with these shoes:
Prada Booties, Casadei heels, CL heels, Jimmy Choo wedges, Stuart Weitzman wedges



And these boots/sneakers (plus the taupe Nikes):
Gold Adidas Stan Smiths, Stuart Weitzman OTK boots, Givenchy Boots (they're rain boots but I wear them rain or no), fur boots (big boots =small body! [emoji1360])


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No worries about the cardigan eagle. I value honesty.
> 
> Grace Kelly, you misunderstand. I didn't mean platforms. I don't do platforms either. Louboutin does other shoes. They just tend not to sell as much here in the US where everyone says look at me!!! The simple pump is lovely and works with a lot. It is very good with Chanel when I don't want too logoy a look. He has also done some beautiful lower and block heel shoes over the years. The miss tack was amazing. I wish he would bring it back. When I buy louboutins I buy in Paris. They stock the reasonable shoes with reasonable heel heights that Parisian women prefer.
> 
> Eagle, this EF piece is the kind of shapeless piece that wouldn't look good on me at all.


Oh, I meant that piece was something of hers that I personally liked and would consider for myself.


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> I have the same problem with my heels slipping out of pumps so I use Foot Pedals Heavenly Heelz to prevent heel slippage and Tip Toes to prevent foot from sliding forward. Have to admit I have hard time finding the right spot to place the Tip Toes.
> 
> I find Stuart Weitzman pumps the most comfortable for me.
> 
> PbP, good to know about CL being cheaper in Paris. Are Chanel RTW, shoes, and accessories also cheaper?


Where do you get those Foot Pedals?   On-line?


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> Where do you get those Foot Pedals?   On-line?


I got them from Amazon. They're also available online at Nordstrom.


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> Well, not exactly an edited collection. I NEVER get rid of shoes unless they fall apart! I got very picky about buying anything after I splurged on a pair of Loro Piana boots I have worn a total of three times.
> 
> Shoes:
> View attachment 3614341
> 
> 
> Boots:
> View attachment 3614342
> 
> 
> But I could pretty much just get by with these shoes:
> Prada Booties, Casadei heels, CL heels, Jimmy Choo wedges, Stuart Weitzman wedges
> View attachment 3614343
> 
> 
> And these boots/sneakers (plus the taupe Nikes):
> Gold Adidas Stan Smiths, Stuart Weitzman OTK boots, Givenchy Boots (they're rain boots but I wear them rain or no), fur boots (big boots =small body! [emoji1360])
> View attachment 3614344


Thanks for sharing! Those shoes look fabulous, really love the grey Prada booties.


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> I got them from Amazon. They're also available online at Nordstrom.


Thank you.  I thought i remembered an SA from Nordies mentioning them a while back.  I think they will be very helpful for me bc one foot is a half size larger than the other.   Drives me crazy once the shoes are broken in or start to become well worn.   The Wall Street Journal -- to drop a fashion name  -- recommended that people with this issue buy 2 pair of shoes with one shoe per pair devoted to the problem foot.   They said that's what people did.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sorry if I'm too wordy today. February break and DS1 is sick and I am trying not to be. DS2 is playing some video game online with five of his friends. It's you guys and the TV today!


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you.  I thought i remembered an SA from Nordies mentioning them a while back.  I think they will be very helpful for me bc one foot is a half size larger than the other.   Drives me crazy once the shoes are broken in or start to become well worn.   The Wall Street Journal -- to drop a fashion name  -- recommended that people with this issue buy 2 pair of shoes with one shoe per pair devoted to the problem foot.   They said that's what people did.


You're very welcome. I read that Nordstrom allows buying two different sizes of shoes per pair for this problem. I could be wrong. 



BBC said:


> Sorry if I'm too wordy today. February break and DS1 is sick and I am trying not to be. DS2 is playing some video game online with five of his friends. It's you guys and the TV today!


We are having a great lively conversation today.


----------



## Genie27

BBC said:


> Sorry if I'm too wordy today. February break and DS1 is sick and I am trying not to be. DS2 is playing some video game online with five of his friends. It's you guys and the TV today!


I'm enjoying your posts.


----------



## Genie27

One thing I've done is buy the thin Amope gel insole and stick it under my leather insoles of some boots - I don't like the feel of the silicone on my bare feet, but love the shock absorption.


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> Sorry if I'm too wordy today. February break and DS1 is sick and I am trying not to be. DS2 is playing some video game online with five of his friends. It's you guys and the TV today!


When I get a chance later, I will share pics of my go-to shoes


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No worries about the cardigan eagle. I value honesty.
> 
> Grace Kelly, you misunderstand. I didn't mean platforms. I don't do platforms either. Louboutin does other shoes. They just tend not to sell as much here in the US where everyone says look at me!!! The simple pump is lovely and works with a lot. It is very good with Chanel when I don't want too logoy a look. He has also done some beautiful lower and block heel shoes over the years. The miss tack was amazing. I wish he would bring it back. When I buy louboutins I buy in Paris. They stock the reasonable shoes with reasonable heel heights that Parisian women prefer.
> 
> Eagle, this EF piece is the kind of shapeless piece that wouldn't look good on me at all.


Actually I was thinking of the YSL Tributes vis a vis platforms.  Not my cup of tea.  I NEVER imagined in a THOUSAND years that you would wear a shoe like that.  Noooooo!


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Here are my attempts to shop in my shoe closet for the skirt...
> 
> And here is what I ended up wearing to work in the end.
> 
> 
> I'm finding the skirt a bit long for comfort, but it does look nice. I'm just not used to it and am dying to chop off a few inches...I've folded it up here in pic 3


I like your over the knee boots very much and then the black ones.  Please don't shorten the skirt.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Actually I was thinking of the YSL Tributes vis a vis platforms.  Not my cup of tea.  I NEVER imagined in a THOUSAND years that you would wear a shoe like that.  Noooooo!



Oh yeah. Maybe for a costume party, [emoji23]


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> Here are my attempts to shop in my shoe closet for the skirt...
> 
> And here is what I ended up wearing to work in the end.
> 
> 
> I'm finding the skirt a bit long for comfort, but it does look nice. I'm just not used to it and am dying to chop off a few inches...I've folded it up here in pic 3


Dearest Genie, please do not shorten your skirt. I hope you don't mind me giving advice but I think from the pictures the skirt is actually too large at the waist. It looks like it sits towards your hips and therefore does not end at the right length abouve your knee. I would keep the A line and see if you get a better look just raising it a little at the waist. Hope this helps! XO, PG28.


----------



## Notorious Pink

periogirl28 said:


> Dearest Genie, please do not shorten your skirt. I hope you don't mind me giving advice but I think from the pictures the skirt is actually too large at the waist. It looks like it sits towards your hips and therefore does not end at the right length abouve your knee. I would keep the A line and see if you get a better look just raising it a little at the waist. Hope this helps! XO, PG28.



I agree. Another vote not to shorten it!


----------



## EmileH

BBC, thank you so much for taking the time to write out all of that information for me. That was so nice of you. I'm saving it to look at later but I think this might be an excellent fit for me. Driving between offices today so I don't have time to look at it now. I really appreciate your advice.


----------



## etoile de mer

BBC said:


> Yes, great memory. It's Mitchells. What would be good for you is their website is fabulous....once you go in and meet the SAs, you get people who will always work with you. Their customer service is amazing so I would think at some point you would not have to go in too much, they would probably send things to you.
> 
> Anyway - the website - When I log in, I see this:
> 
> View attachment 3614317
> 
> 
> Laurie is my style advisor. She also used to be my SA at Hermès in Manhasset, so we go back a ways. She keeps me in the loop with emails and is a pleasure.
> 
> Log in:
> 
> View attachment 3614320
> 
> 
> Jacquie I work with as well. She is the jewelry specialist. She also is the one who made me try the booties. She is @JacquieJewels on her very dangerous IG account.
> 
> Now see all the services at the bottom? It is literally a click away to have something transferred in from another store. In fact, once I put a pair of earrings on my wishlist and jacquie wanted to see them so she had them transferred in anyway...
> 
> This part is useful:
> 
> View attachment 3614321
> 
> 
> They keep track of everything I've bought (um, clearly a lot of taupe). The ones with no pictures are items they never actually carried but obtained directly from the manufacturer for me. [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]
> 
> Another thing - both of the CT stores carried H and I believe that at least one of them still does!!!
> 
> Once you've been a customer you get special discounts like 25% off one item during your birthday month and during the holidays (actually I get one for me and one for DH over the holidays). This includes jewelry at every price range (and they carry jewelry in the six figures and will honor the discount on it! Not that I'm buying anything that expensive but it's fun to play with the pieces when they bring them in).



Such a nice company to deal with! I've shopped at the west coast branch, Wilkes Bashford. Great customer service!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hello everyone!  I've enjoyed all the recent conversations, but haven't had time to join in.

Is anyone else enjoying the PBS program Victoria? Loving it! We watch via iTunes, and early on, they made all the episodes available. Have been a good girl and designated Sunday nights for that. Only watch one episode per week.   Don't want it to end! Hopefully there will be more seasons!

Also loving The Durell's in Corfu, also via iTunes. Very funny, and endearing. Like it so much!


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> Here is something from the Spring-Summer campaign.  Looks like KL is throwing yellow as the unexpected color into the mix.  I think that I will pass on the colored hose this go round.  Been there/done that.



OMG! Colored hose!  This is a flashback to my teen years.  I had blocked the memory.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> The Chanel model is wearing something like saddle shoes.
> 
> It's all too much especially with the printed tee.   Over-accessorized.


Eagle, it looks like you were right on with the bright yellow prediction.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> OMG! Colored hose!  This is a flashback to my teen years.  I had blocked the memory.



That photo is screaming for a caption.
Literally. Screaming.
Help! Get me out of this crazy look!


----------



## nicole0612

etoile de mer said:


> Hello everyone!  I've enjoyed all the recent conversations, but haven't had time to join in.
> 
> Is anyone else enjoying the PBS program Victoria? Loving it! We watch via iTunes, and early on, they made all the episodes available. Have been a good girl and designated Sunday nights for that. Only watch one episode per week.   Don't want it to end! Hopefully there will be more seasons!
> 
> Also loving The Durell's in Corfu, also via iTunes. Very funny, and endearing. Like it so much!


I have been wanting to watch this.  I even subscribed to the tpf thread about the show.  With a little child it is so hard to find the time for any activity that lasts longer than 5-10 minutes or my son will have climbed and then fallen off something and cracked his head or eaten some non-food object. I did not realize the show was available via iTunes.  Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## etoile de mer

nicole0612 said:


> I have been wanting to watch this.  I even subscribed to the tpf thread about the show.  With a little child it is so hard to find the time for any activity that lasts longer than 5-10 minutes or my son will have climbed and then fallen off something and cracked his head or eaten some non-food object. I did not realize the show was available via iTunes.  Thanks for the recommendation.



I imagine it's difficult to watch things at specific times, *nicole*! So glad to help! We watch all the PBS programs this way. And many of them we'll enjoy watching again at some point. Another we've liked is Agatha Raisin, also available on iTunes. Sort of a silly, funny, bumbling Miss Marple.


----------



## Genie27

Excellent feedback as usual - periogirl, I've learned so much here about fit and accessorizing. You are right - it is a bit loose/big and slides down.


----------



## gracekelly

etoile de mer said:


> Hello everyone!  I've enjoyed all the recent conversations, but haven't had time to join in.
> 
> Is anyone else enjoying the PBS program Victoria? Loving it! We watch via iTunes, and early on, they made all the episodes available. Have been a good girl and designated Sunday nights for that. Only watch one episode per week.   Don't want it to end! Hopefully there will be more seasons!
> 
> Also loving The Durell's in Corfu, also via iTunes. Very funny, and endearing. Like it so much!


Yes, watching Victoria.  I think Victoria is getting better.  I have the Durell's in Corfu in the TiVo and have not watched it.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> OMG! Colored hose!  This is a flashback to my teen years.  I had blocked the memory.


Confession:  in the 80's when patterned hose and colors were huge, I went for it in a big way.  I think my biggest fashion offense, though it actually looked very cute, was wearing a black dress with white polka dots that had a white with black polka dot sash belt  and adding  white with tiny black dots hose with black and white shoes.  Whew!  That was a lot of dots and black and white.  Only my younger self could have pulled that off!   I am surprised that my DH was willing to leave the house with me dressed like that!    I also loved all the colored hose, but saved them to wear under pants.


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> That photo is screaming for a caption.
> Literally. Screaming.
> Help! Get me out of this crazy look!


Funny, I like the yellow blouse and the yellow eye shadow.   I have worn yellow eye shadow, but the color was very soft and not so bright.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> One thing I've done is buy the thin Amope gel insole and stick it under my leather insoles of some boots - I don't like the feel of the silicone on my bare feet, but love the shock absorption.


Where do you get that get?  I have the Scholl's silicone insoles but they require ripping out the insole of the shoe and what if I don't like the silicone replacements?


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Confession:  in the 80's when patterned hose and colors were huge, I went for it in a big way.  I think my biggest fashion offense, though it actually looked very cute, was wearing a black dress with white polka dots that had a white with black polka dot sash belt  and adding  white with tiny black dots hose with black and white shoes.  Whew!  That was a lot of dots and black and white.  Only my younger self could have pulled that off!   I am surprised that my DH was willing to leave the house with me dressed like that!    I also loved all the colored hose, but saved them to wear under pants.


I love colored hose.   Usually I get them in deep autumnal colors.   I have a pair or two celedon lying around tht are really too light for me.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Eagle, it looks like you were right on with the bright yellow prediction.


----------



## Genie27

Eagle, I get them at the drug store, but here is the Amazon.ca link and their website
https://www.amazon.ca/Amope-Insoles...d=1487882471&sr=8-14&keywords=amope+foot+care

http://www.amope.ca/en/footcare-products/gelactiv-insoles/

Of course, it helps if the shoe is not tight to begin with. They are pretty thin though.

I find Dr Scholls too weirdly squishy under my feet. I also have used Superfeet insoles in sneakers that are on their last legs.


----------



## Genie27

I never know what to wear with coloured hose - I have a couple of emerald/forest green and a deep purple, but I feel like Robin Hood whenever I wear them.


----------



## Mindi B

Can't do colored tights this time around.  Colored tights say, "Look at my gams!" whereas my desired message is, "Nothing to see here!  Just a pair of pants with nothin' in 'em, folks!"


----------



## Genie27

In my defense, I lived in a very hot country in the 80's so had absolutely no need for hose.


----------



## Mindi B

No defense needed!  If I had the legs, I'd go for it; I think they can be cute!


----------



## EmileH

Ok grace, the color is rouge h. Can you guess the jacket?


----------



## Genie27

Can we see? After Grace has guessed, of course!


----------



## etoile de mer

gracekelly said:


> Yes, watching Victoria.  I think Victoria is getting better.  I have the Durell's in Corfu in the TiVo and have not watched it.



I read and really enjoyed this book several years ago, so I'm finding it fun to see her life portrayed. I think Victoria is beautifully filmed, as well. Now I feel like I need to read the book again, to see how closely they depict the details.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Can we see? After Grace has guessed, of course!



Oh drat! Grace is otherwise occupied. 

I'm thrilled. It is perhaps the best fitting of my Chanel jackets. I just threw on some black to try it on for quick photos. I think I'll wear it for real tomorrow.


----------



## Genie27

It is the best one!! It looks marvelous on you.

Is it the one with the gripoix buttons? What year is that from?


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> It is the best one!! It looks marvelous on you.
> 
> Is it the one with the gripoix buttons? What year is that from?


I agree, it really fits fabulously like a couture piece. ❤❤❤


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh drat! Grace is otherwise occupied.
> 
> I'm thrilled. It is perhaps the best fitting of my Chanel jackets. I just threw on some black to try it on for quick photos. I think I'll wear it for real tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3614635
> View attachment 3614636


Wow, that is gorgeous! Fabulous with your Kelly.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Yes, watching Victoria.  I think Victoria is getting better.  I have the Durell's in Corfu in the TiVo and have not watched it.


I have been watching Ovation channel re-run of The Tudors.   The queens get knocked off a lot faster, it seems, the second time around.


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> Excellent feedback as usual - periogirl, I've learned so much here about fit and accessorizing. You are right - it is a bit loose/big and slides down.


In a way I wish I was there and not trying to help you from photos but I think your skirt is lovely and just needs a little tweak.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Eagle, I get them at the drug store, but here is the Amazon.ca link and their website
> https://www.amazon.ca/Amope-Insoles...d=1487882471&sr=8-14&keywords=amope+foot+care
> 
> http://www.amope.ca/en/footcare-products/gelactiv-insoles/
> 
> Of course, it helps if the shoe is not tight to begin with. They are pretty thin though.
> 
> I find Dr Scholls too weirdly squishy under my feet. I also have used Superfeet insoles in sneakers that are on their last legs.


Thank you Genie!   Very helpful.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoile de mer said:


> I read and really enjoyed this book several years ago, so I'm finding it fun to see her life portrayed. I think Victoria is beautifully filmed, as well. Now I feel like I need to read the book again, to see how closely they depict the details.
> 
> View attachment 3614622


I read a book I liked, Victoria's Daughters, a while back.  And I also read an Edward VII bio, very good -- Poor queen Alexandra, that guy got around!


----------



## etoile de mer

eagle1002us said:


> I read a book I liked, Victoria's Daughters, a while back.  And I also read an Edward VII bio, very good -- Poor queen Alexandra, that guy got around!



*eagle,* I'm thinking I read Victoria's Daughters, too. Sounds so familiar! Which bio of Edward VII did you read? You'd probably like The Royal Nanny. It's historical fiction, but fun. Based on the life of Charlotte Bill, nanny to the children of King George and Queen Mary (so nanny to David and Bertie who became Edward VIII and George VI respectively).


----------



## EmileH

Thanks everyone for sharing my excitement. It's 2011 Byzantine collection and yes it has the gripoix buttons. It is light to medium weight so I think I can wear it year round. It was new with tags. I had it authenticated by enticler before buying it. So glad I took a chance on it.

Thanks for the recommendation about Victoria. I will definitely add it to my watchlist.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh drat! Grace is otherwise occupied.
> 
> I'm thrilled. It is perhaps the best fitting of my Chanel jackets. I just threw on some black to try it on for quick photos. I think I'll wear it for real tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3614635
> View attachment 3614636



I am so pleased for you. This is stunning and fits like it was made for you. The color is lovely for your complexion.


----------



## Moirai

Here are my go-to shoes. My other shoes aren't worn as often as these. Sorry for the large pics, don't know how to down size.





My two favorite boots are the suede Aquatalia Rhumba boots and SW leather boots worn with dresses and skirts. Grey Paul Green and black Aquatalia booties are worn with jeans. 


I love these SW short boots, fully lined in real fur. I can only wear when it's super cold otherwise too hot. TB flat boots are worn with jeans or leggings tucked in.


And finally, an impractical impulse buy, red Prada slides. Hard to walk in and guess they're my sexy bedroom shoes until I fall flat on my face.


Sorry for long post. Hope I didn't bore you ladies.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Here are my go-to shoes. My other shoes aren't worn as often as these. Sorry for the large pics, don't know how to down size.
> View attachment 3614665
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614666
> 
> My two favorite boots are the suede Aquatalia Rhumba boots and SW leather boots worn with dresses and skirts. Grey Paul Green and black Aquatalia booties are worn with jeans.
> View attachment 3614667
> 
> I love these SW short boots, fully lined in real fur. I can only wear when it's super cold otherwise too hot. TB flat boots are worn with jeans or leggings tucked in.
> View attachment 3614668
> 
> And finally, an impractical impulse buy, red Prada slides. Hard to walk in and guess they're my sexy bedroom shoes until I fall flat on my face.
> View attachment 3614664
> 
> Sorry for long post. Hope I didn't bore you ladies.



This is so fun! Not boring at all. I love seeing people's collections. These are beautiful.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Here are my go-to shoes. My other shoes aren't worn as often as these. Sorry for the large pics, don't know how to down size.
> View attachment 3614665
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614666
> 
> My two favorite boots are the suede Aquatalia Rhumba boots and SW leather boots worn with dresses and skirts. Grey Paul Green and black Aquatalia booties are worn with jeans.
> View attachment 3614667
> 
> I love these SW short boots, fully lined in real fur. I can only wear when it's super cold otherwise too hot. TB flat boots are worn with jeans or leggings tucked in.
> View attachment 3614668
> 
> And finally, an impractical impulse buy, red Prada slides. Hard to walk in and guess they're my sexy bedroom shoes until I fall flat on my face.
> View attachment 3614664
> 
> Sorry for long post. Hope I didn't bore you ladies.



The Lanvin flats- are they comfortable or do the back of the heels rub? I am trying to decide which shoes to bring to Paris. I find ballet flats to be the most comfortable but mine look a bit worn so I might need to setup up my game.


----------



## etoile de mer

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh drat! Grace is otherwise occupied.
> 
> I'm thrilled. It is perhaps the best fitting of my Chanel jackets. I just threw on some black to try it on for quick photos. I think I'll wear it for real tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3614635
> View attachment 3614636



This looks beautiful on you, PbP! What a perfect fit. I also enjoyed seeing your new mother of pearl, VCA necklace! I've long coveted the same necklace as yours in turquoise. The pale color of VCA turquoise is so gorgeous, but I always picture it as more summery. I love the MOP, too, which I think is more versatile.


----------



## Genie27

I tried on a bunch of shoes and these were the most comfortable. Still think they are very bling but I could not find a heel height/comfort that was as nice.


----------



## EmileH

etoile de mer said:


> This looks beautiful on you, PbP! What a perfect fit. I also enjoyed seeing your new mother of pearl, VCA necklace! I've long coveted the same necklace as yours in turquoise. The pale color of VCA turquoise is so gorgeous, but I always picture it as more summery. I love the MOP, too, which I think is more versatile.



Thank you. I think the mop is the best stone for my complexion. I'm really enjoying it. But they are all so pretty. I'm trying to not let my mind wander to other stones. [emoji17]


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I tried on a bunch of shoes and these were the most comfortable. Still think they are very bling but I could not find a heel height/comfort that was as nice.



They definitely look fabulous on you. I go back and forth on these shoes. I can't decide. If I bought them I think I'd buy this exact pair.

Ohh... and fab legs! I'd definitely wear shorts too. And show a but of  thigh with my skirts.  [emoji1]


----------



## Genie27

These are going to have to be my birthday present - for next year


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The Lanvin flats- are they comfortable or do the back of the heels rub? I am trying to decide which shoes to bring to Paris. I find ballet flats to be the most comfortable but mine look a bit worn so I might need to setup up my game.


The blue flats are Prada and they are comfortable. I heard Lanvin and Chloe flats are very comfortable too.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> I tried on a bunch of shoes and these were the most comfortable. Still think they are very bling but I could not find a heel height/comfort that was as nice.


Stunning! You make me want one! What color are these and heel height? Agree with PbP, you have fabulous legs, need to show them, girl!


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is so fun! Not boring at all. I love seeing people's collections. These are beautiful.


Thanks. It is fun. I enjoy your and others' pics too so am trying to reciprocate.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> I tried on a bunch of shoes and these were the most comfortable. Still think they are very bling but I could not find a heel height/comfort that was as nice.



Those look fabulous on you!


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I never know what to wear with coloured hose - I have a couple of emerald/forest green and a deep purple, but I feel like Robin Hood whenever I wear them.


When I first starting getting colored hose from a particular company, they offered a sea green color.   Sea green (they called it emerald) is a big fav color for me.  I ordered multiple pairs.  Multiple.   didn't want to run out.   so the next season, they offered a very similar green but i had already blown $$ on sea green so I doubt they sold very much green that year.  
I have matching perfectly matching sea green jacket, top, linen skirt, and tights.  (Sadly no matching shoes -yet).   However, I'm pretty sure that if I had pointed toe shoes (super needle points)  and a green felt hat with a feather I'd be mistaken for a leprechaun or, more realistically, a huge outside elf.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I tried on a bunch of shoes and these were the most comfortable. Still think they are very bling but I could not find a heel height/comfort that was as nice.


They are beautiful.  IMHO, get them.


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Stunning! You make me want one! What color are these and heel height? Agree with PbP, you have fabulous legs, need to show them, girl!


agree, pcp.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Moirai said:


> Here are my go-to shoes. My other shoes aren't worn as often as these. Sorry for the large pics, don't know how to down size.
> View attachment 3614665
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614666
> 
> My two favorite boots are the suede Aquatalia Rhumba boots and SW leather boots worn with dresses and skirts. Grey Paul Green and black Aquatalia booties are worn with jeans.
> View attachment 3614667
> 
> I love these SW short boots, fully lined in real fur. I can only wear when it's super cold otherwise too hot. TB flat boots are worn with jeans or leggings tucked in.
> View attachment 3614668
> 
> And finally, an impractical impulse buy, red Prada slides. Hard to walk in and guess they're my sexy bedroom shoes until I fall flat on my face.
> View attachment 3614664
> 
> Sorry for long post. Hope I didn't bore you ladies.



Nice collection! I love your taste.

PBP the jacket is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Genie27 said:


> I tried on a bunch of shoes and these were the most comfortable. Still think they are very bling but I could not find a heel height/comfort that was as nice.



Love these! They are very similar to the pair I have:




I think you will enjoy them.


----------



## Genie27

I need to put my footwear into the StyleBook app, so will post my collection when I take pics.


prepster said:


> Those look fabulous on you!


Thanks!  Bf liked them too. 
I got them but will only keep them if they are comfortable around the toes. They were fine over tights but if the toe box is too hard, I'm diabetic and don't need any foot issues. 

Moirai, they are patent Poudre in the kitten heel. 

They had a very comfy block heel sandal but only in black and that made me look short.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh drat! Grace is otherwise occupied.
> 
> I'm thrilled. It is perhaps the best fitting of my Chanel jackets. I just threw on some black to try it on for quick photos. I think I'll wear it for real tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3614635
> View attachment 3614636


Perfect on you!


----------



## Genie27

BBC, i saw that in your collection. I got the lower kitten heel. Is the cage supposed to fit snug or loose? I'm wondering if I should go a 1/2 size down based on the back and loose cage/heel? That might push my toes further back from the front, or be too tight altogether. I have a slight sore spot on my little toe from another shoe and so I can't try these on until tomorrow.


----------



## nicole0612

You ladies are getting me curious. I have these in the caged flat (have to satisfy DH pointy toe needs somehow) but I have heard the heels version are actually amazingly comfortable. Is it really true?


----------



## Genie27

Nicole, the kitten heel height is a very natural height for me. Do you have patent? Did the toe box break in or is it stiff?


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Bag Colours I have and love in regular rotation in my wardrobe :
> For summer: Pale pink, peach, Bleu paon
> Winter: deep blue/purple, burgundy



I am mostly just lurking these days.  I missed reading for 1 day, and I am 12 pages and 3 topics behind!   All the shoe pics are fun.

Genie I just want to say that your bag colors by season sound divine.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh drat! Grace is otherwise occupied.
> 
> I'm thrilled. It is perhaps the best fitting of my Chanel jackets. I just threw on some black to try it on for quick photos. I think I'll wear it for real tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3614635
> View attachment 3614636


Oh sorry I missed out on the guessing game. I was at the movies finally seeing La La Land.   I do know this one!  It looks just beautiful on you!  Perfect fit!  Big congrats!!!

The entire outfit with the Kelly is just smashing!


----------



## gracekelly

Moirai said:


> Here are my go-to shoes. My other shoes aren't worn as often as these. Sorry for the large pics, don't know how to down size.
> View attachment 3614665
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614666
> 
> My two favorite boots are the suede Aquatalia Rhumba boots and SW leather boots worn with dresses and skirts. Grey Paul Green and black Aquatalia booties are worn with jeans.
> View attachment 3614667
> 
> I love these SW short boots, fully lined in real fur. I can only wear when it's super cold otherwise too hot. TB flat boots are worn with jeans or leggings tucked in.
> View attachment 3614668
> 
> And finally, an impractical impulse buy, red Prada slides. Hard to walk in and guess they're my sexy bedroom shoes until I fall flat on my face.
> View attachment 3614664
> 
> Sorry for long post. Hope I didn't bore you ladies.


Great collection!  The Chanel and the Weitzman lace are just stunning.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> I tried on a bunch of shoes and these were the most comfortable. Still think they are very bling but I could not find a heel height/comfort that was as nice.


They really do look great on you!  If you can wear them a lot, then they are worth it for you.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Nicole, the kitten heel height is a very natural height for me. Do you have patent? Did the toe box break in or is it stiff?



That's good to know. I am between sizes, so I had to get the non-caged patent flat a tiny bit tight since there was no "cage" to hold the shoe on. It stretched a little bit but not much and was never comfortable for me. I got the caged flat 1/2 size larger and they are non-patent and they are soooo comfortable, but they would definitely fall off if they didn't have the cage. I think if I were in your position I would buy 1/2 size up if they don't fall off your feet when you strap them in. This goes for the patent only. If they were not patent I think they would stretch more and also be a lot more forgiving on the toes. If 1/2 size up falls off your feet when strapped in, then I guess you have to get the smaller size. Of course this all depends on your pain tolerance for fashion. Mine is very low.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoile de mer said:


> *eagle,* I'm thinking I read Victoria's Daughters, too. Sounds so familiar! Which bio of Edward VII did you read? You'd probably like The Royal Nanny. It's historical fiction, but fun. Based on the life of Charlotte Bill, nanny to the children of King George and Queen Mary (so nanny to David and Bertie who became Edward VIII and George VI respectively).


EdM, give me a couple days to find it.   And, thank you for your suggestions.   Edward VIII was Mrs. Simpson's hub, right?  That'd be interesting to read about.  He either went to bed with or had by his beside a rag doll made by Queen Mary for him.   That's a pretty intense need for a grown man.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I tried on a bunch of shoes and these were the most comfortable. Still think they are very bling but I could not find a heel height/comfort that was as nice.


Nice look in the shorts.   For fall/cooler weather, I wear some corduroy shorts with tights.


----------



## EmileH

Thanks ladies for the jacket ladies love.


Genie, if you are diabetic then oh yes be very careful. I dint have these shoes but in my experience patent is not as comfortable in shoes. Maybe you should try regular leather? Now I'm worried about you. [emoji848]

Nicole, I have heard that the heel version although 4 inches is incredibly comfortable. I just haven't taken the plunge.


----------



## Mindi B

4 inch heels.  Incredibly comfortable.  Nope, to me that's an oxymoron.  Sigh.


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> Yes, great memory. It's Mitchells. What would be good for you is their website is fabulous....once you go in and meet the SAs, you get people who will always work with you. Their customer service is amazing so I would think at some point you would not have to go in too much, they would probably send things to you.
> 
> Anyway - the website - When I log in, I see this:
> 
> View attachment 3614317
> 
> 
> Laurie is my style advisor. She also used to be my SA at Hermès in Manhasset, so we go back a ways. She keeps me in the loop with emails and is a pleasure.
> 
> Log in:
> 
> View attachment 3614320
> 
> 
> Jacquie I work with as well. She is the jewelry specialist. She also is the one who made me try the booties. She is @JacquieJewels on her very dangerous IG account.
> 
> Now see all the services at the bottom? It is literally a click away to have something transferred in from another store. In fact, once I put a pair of earrings on my wishlist and jacquie wanted to see them so she had them transferred in anyway...
> 
> This part is useful:
> 
> View attachment 3614321
> 
> 
> They keep track of everything I've bought (um, clearly a lot of taupe). The ones with no pictures are items they never actually carried but obtained directly from the manufacturer for me. [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]
> 
> Another thing - both of the CT stores carried H and I believe that at least one of them still does!!!
> 
> Once you've been a customer you get special discounts like 25% off one item during your birthday month and during the holidays (actually I get one for me and one for DH over the holidays). This includes jewelry at every price range (and they carry jewelry in the six figures and will honor the discount on it! Not that I'm buying anything that expensive but it's fun to play with the pieces when they bring them in).


Yes, the Westport store has a small H boutique. You are encouraging me to take the plunge and venture into the rest of the store!

A mini-meetup with @Pocketbook Pup would be fun!


----------



## Genie27

All this talk of coloured hose made me reach for one of my green pairs. Serendipitously they match my teal coat.

And I'm posting this split shot so you can see the magic of camera angles and squaring my shoulders a bit. It gave me a laugh this morning, but I was also impressed.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> All this talk of coloured hose made me reach for one of my green pairs. Serendipitously they match my teal coat.
> 
> And I'm posting this split shot so you can see the magic of camera angles and squaring my shoulders a bit. It gave me a laugh this morning, but I was also impressed.
> View attachment 3615254



Wow, that's amazing Genie!  Someday I'd love to take a class on how to pose for a photo.  I know there are all sorts of tips and tricks...


----------



## Mindi B

Genie, you are beautiful, but thank you also for reminding me that photos don't always tell the whole story.  I consume too much fashion press and sometimes (all right, usually) it makes me feel bad about myself. . . .


----------



## Notorious Pink

momasaurus said:


> Yes, the Westport store has a small H boutique. You are encouraging me to take the plunge and venture into the rest of the store!
> 
> A mini-meetup with @Pocketbook Pup would be fun!



With some advance notice and a little planning, I could join you!


----------



## Genie27

prepster said:


> Wow, that's amazing Genie!  Someday I'd love to take a class on how to pose for a photo.  I know there are all sorts of tips and tricks...


I know, right? I look like the right pic most of the time, but yeah...30 seconds later, tilt that camera lens just so and boom! I've googled and also practiced with a self-timer delay camera because I got tired of looking bad in photos.

The camera loves angles, and I only have curves. You have to find what works for your specific shape. You know how they say, turn 3/4 so the thinnest part of your body faces the camera? And every 'pro' photographer made me stand that way. Except my thinnest part is facing forward - side and 3/4 are the worst angles for me - everything (boobs, tummy, butt) sticks out and I look bigger than I am.

PbP, it's family history type 2, exacerbated by stress and mostly controlled with medication, diet and exercise. Still have to be careful with eyes and feet and skin and nerves and... - they really need to educate pre-diabetics about all these serious related issues, rather than the 'watch your sugar, diet, exercise' mantra I heard for years.

If I return these they will be the fourth pair being returned this year and it's only February. In January I bought, exchanged and finally returned 3 pairs of rain/winter boots. That was crazy, but I have a bit of a shoe addiction.

My pain threshold for shoes is very low. And I have a tendency to either buy impractical beauties that I never wear or clodhoppers that I wear to death. Eg Manolo strappy stilettoes or clompy prada loafers. I tried these on again this morning and the heel height is perfect for comfort. So they would make very good event/dressy shoes. Not the same rigorous standards as daily-wear but comfort is very high on my list even for special event footwear.

Moma, PbP, BBC - that sounds like a great meetup.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks ladies for the jacket ladies love.
> 
> 
> Genie, if you are diabetic then oh yes be very careful. I dint have these shoes but in my experience patent is not as comfortable in shoes. Maybe you should try regular leather? Now I'm worried about you. [emoji848]
> 
> Nicole, I have heard that the heel version although 4 inches is incredibly comfortable. I just haven't taken the plunge.



I have heard this also! I just find it so hard to believe.


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> Wow, that's amazing Genie!  Someday I'd love to take a class on how to pose for a photo.  I know there are all sorts of tips and tricks...



I would love to learn about head angles. I know celebrities pose with their "good angles" and use tips like tilting their chin up or down (I can't remember exactly).
I will admit that my self image is impacted by what I see in photos or in the mirror, because I really don't have a good grasp on what I look like. It is seems to change so much. Sometimes I look surprisingly beautiful, then other times I look kind of strange and ugly. I guess it just seems that way because I don't register all of the times when I just think, "yep that's me, now let's get this lettuce out of my teeth" or whatever.


----------



## Notorious Pink

When you work with photographers a lot they will tell you what to do, so the celebs are used to hearing the same requests over and over and they get an idea of what works for them. DS1 does the same, he knows what works for him and what doesn't and I can see him prickle a bit when he's requested to do a pose he doesn't like, or the same thing over and over, especially jumping after a while. But it's a lot of trial and error to start.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I know, right? I look like the right pic most of the time, but yeah...30 seconds later, tilt that camera lens just so and boom! I've googled and also practiced with a self-timer delay camera because I got tired of looking bad in photos.
> 
> The camera loves angles, and I only have curves. You have to find what works for your specific shape. You know how they say, turn 3/4 so the thinnest part of your body faces the camera? And every 'pro' photographer made me stand that way. Except my thinnest part is facing forward - side and 3/4 are the worst angles for me - everything (boobs, tummy, butt) sticks out and I look bigger than I am.
> 
> PbP, it's family history type 2, exacerbated by stress and mostly controlled with medication, diet and exercise. Still have to be careful with eyes and feet and skin and nerves and... - they really need to educate pre-diabetics about all these serious related issues, rather than the 'watch your sugar, diet, exercise' mantra I heard for years.
> 
> If I return these they will be the fourth pair being returned this year and it's only February. In January I bought, exchanged and finally returned 3 pairs of rain/winter boots. That was crazy, but I have a bit of a shoe addiction.
> 
> My pain threshold for shoes is very low. And I have a tendency to either buy impractical beauties that I never wear or clodhoppers that I wear to death. Eg Manolo strappy stilettoes or clompy prada loafers. I tried these on again this morning and the heel height is perfect for comfort. So they would make very good event/dressy shoes. Not the same rigorous standards as daily-wear but comfort is very high on my list even for special event footwear.
> 
> Moma, PbP, BBC - that sounds like a great meetup.


I'm type 2.  I was 145 lb in my early 30s but meds to prevent migraines and one for something else, which was notorious for weight gain caused me to gain a huge amount.  I have slimmed down and I look ok, but i'm not where i started from.   I was working on my doctorate in my 30s plus working.  Since then, I have slimmed down a fair amount, 55 lb, and not regained what was lost, but I'm not where I started from.   However I would be happy to lose another 10 lb.  I think a large part of that is making up my mind to do it.


----------



## gracekelly

My entire family has the diabetes gene and how I have escaped it is just luck and exercise and keeping the sweets down.  

Posing 101.  Yes, it would be great if we all could find that sweet spot for a picture.  I find that lighting is major, especially when it comes to the selfie.  Also where the camera is positioned.  Sometimes it is dumb luck.  Recently the best picture of all time was when we were in Ireland and one of our table mates took a shot of us from across the table.  There was nothing planned in how she did it with her phone and it was better than some professional pix of us taken on a cruise.


----------



## Genie27

It also has to do with the photographers skill and innate ability/eye. A skilled people-photographer can make anyone look their most amazing.

I have a friend of a friend who is training to be a pro photographer for weddings etc. He was working at an event I attended, and was supposed to take candid and posed pictures of people and I was watching his technique. He tried to take a portrait of me, and every time I angled myself to my favoured angle, he moved the lens/angle off. After 3 attempts I gave up and made a note to not get in his way again. When we looked at the pictures, not a single person's portrait was attractive or flattering. Not even the kids. The backgrounds and depth of field stuff was lovely, but most people don't want you focusing on their most off feature.

You can't teach that skill to people who lack the vision.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> My entire family has the diabetes gene and how I have escaped it is just luck and exercise and keeping the sweets down.
> 
> Posing 101.  Yes, it would be great if we all could find that sweet spot for a picture.  I find that lighting is major, especially when it comes to the selfie.  Also where the camera is positioned.  Sometimes it is dumb luck.  Recently the best picture of all time was when we were in Ireland and one of our table mates took a shot of us from across the table.  There was nothing planned in how she did it with her phone and it was better than some professional pix of us taken on a cruise.


Chere mama had a sweet tooth-- this is evidently a heritable condition and I got it.  My maternal grandmother subsisted on hot chocolate in her later years.  
DH has like me a gene for appreciating chocolate.   He got diabetes, too.  The condition didn't run in either of our fams.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Chere mama had a sweet tooth-- this is evidently a heritable condition and I got it.  My maternal grandmother subsisted on hot chocolate in her later years.
> DH has like me a gene for appreciating chocolate.   He got diabetes, too.  The condition didn't run in either of our fams.



You have such a way with words!
My biggest dietary vice is hot chocolate.


----------



## Genie27

Nicole, have you ever made it with real chocolate in hot milk? I haven't for over a decade as I don't like sweet drinks. But chocolate and other sweets are my kryptonite. My paternal grandmother and aunt both died from diabetes complications and my dad has had it controlled for over 25 years. I'm still struggling with it but had various insulin resistant issues most of my life. It was always going to be a matter of when not if. My maternal lineage is hardy and long lived but I guess I don't take after that lot.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> It also has to do with the photographers skill and innate ability/eye. A skilled people-photographer can make anyone look their most amazing.
> 
> I have a friend of a friend who is training to be a pro photographer for weddings etc. He was working at an event I attended, and was supposed to take candid and posed pictures of people and I was watching his technique. He tried to take a portrait of me, and every time I angled myself to my favoured angle, he moved the lens/angle off. After 3 attempts I gave up and made a note to not get in his way again. When we looked at the pictures, not a single person's portrait was attractive or flattering. Not even the kids. The backgrounds and depth of field stuff was lovely, but most people don't want you focusing on their most off feature.
> 
> You can't teach that skill to people who lack the vision.



My wedding pictures came out great I am happy to say.  I went back to the photography studio that had done another family event and even though they sent a different photographer, every picture was great.  I had a hard time picking out the ones for my album because they were all so good!  We have had pictures done on cruise ships many times as they throw these people at you constantly for pictures.  I recall at least 2-3 cruises where we bought nothing because everything was so horrid.  Sometimes you get lucky and the people really are trained. 

I think the worst thing in the world are the people who think they are great photographers and insist on taking your picture.  I had an uncle like that and it was awful.  Nothing he took looked good and I told my mother that he was a public menace!


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Nicole, have you ever made it with real chocolate in hot milk? I haven't for over a decade as I don't like sweet drinks. But chocolate and other sweets are my kryptonite. My paternal grandmother and aunt both died from diabetes complications and my dad has had it controlled for over 25 years. I'm still struggling with it but had various insulin resistant issues most of my life. It was always going to be a matter of when not if. My maternal lineage is hardy and long lived but I guess I don't take after that lot.


When I was a little girl growing up in a small historic village in New York, there was a little place run by these two old ladies.  They made hot chocolate with real chocolate and milk.  It was killer!  The only problem was that they didn't like children and sometimes would refuse to serve us and made us leave.  A very strange couple of ducks!


----------



## Moirai

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments and likes!
Genie, hope the shoes work for you. But only keep if they are comfortable otherwise you won't reach for them. There are plenty of other beautiful shoes.


----------



## Notorious Pink

gracekelly said:


> My wedding pictures came out great I am happy to say.  I went back to the photography studio that had done another family event and even though they sent a different photographer, every picture was great.  I had a hard time picking out the ones for my album because they were all so good!  We have had pictures done on cruise ships many times as they throw these people at you constantly for pictures.  I recall at least 2-3 cruises where we bought nothing because everything was so horrid.  Sometimes you get lucky and the people really are trained.
> 
> I think the worst thing in the world are the people who think they are great photographers and insist on taking your picture.  I had an uncle like that and it was awful.  Nothing he took looked good and I told my mother that he was a public menace!



Many of the photographers we have worked with have a specific vision, at least after they have been shooting for a while. Some do have incredible talent. Some have great skill with touch ups on the computer. Some are competent but not amazing. And some I just don't get.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> When I was a little girl growing up in a small historic village in New York, there was a little place run by these two old ladies.  They made hot chocolate with real chocolate and milk.  It was killer!  The only problem was that they didn't like children and sometimes would refuse to serve us and made us leave.  A very strange couple of ducks!


I am not sure I ever had hot chocolate w/real chocolate.   However, when visiting Olivera St. in LA years ago, I visited a Mexican restaurant I knew specifically to get Mexican hot chocolate.   I guess that's made with chili power?  I've had solid chocolate with chili but I don't know that I like it.   The hot chocolate was worthwhile, tho.
Those little old ladies, oh, man. . . denying chocolate to someone ought to be a crime.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> You have such a way with words!
> My biggest dietary vice is hot chocolate.


Do you have a particular cocoa power/solid/whatever that you use?   I don't have a recipe for it (hint).  Lately, I suppose cafe mochas have grabbed my attention more than hot chocolate.   But I suspect cafe mochas incorporate an imitation chocolate a lot of the time.  It seems only in deserts or cakes from places which either have a chef or are a gourmet pastry shop do I taste real cocoa.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Nicole, have you ever made it with real chocolate in hot milk? I haven't for over a decade as I don't like sweet drinks. But chocolate and other sweets are my kryptonite. My paternal grandmother and aunt both died from diabetes complications and my dad has had it controlled for over 25 years. I'm still struggling with it but had various insulin resistant issues most of my life. It was always going to be a matter of when not if. My maternal lineage is hardy and long lived but I guess I don't take after that lot.


New meds are being invented all the time.   If I got into difficulty, I'd try for that or worst case possibility, some kind of bariatric surgery.  It's not a pleasant thought.   None of this is, as you well know, Genie.


----------



## nicole0612

I do have a recipe, but probably not one that you want to try! I am lactose intolerant so I heat unsweetened vanilla almond milk in a little pot and add a Tbs of special dark cocoa powder and one packet of nunaturals stevia. You could certainly use some other sweetener.
It is possible to make an "easy" version by mixing the dry ingredients, then (while stirring) add enough boiling water to turn the powder into a liquid, then stir in the milk/nondairy milk and pop in the microwave for ~20-30 seconds to heat it back up. The second method is my "at work" method.


----------



## momasaurus

gracekelly said:


> When I was a little girl growing up in a small historic village in New York, there was a little place run by these two old ladies.  They made hot chocolate with real chocolate and milk.  It was killer!  The only problem was that they didn't like children and sometimes would refuse to serve us and made us leave.  A very strange couple of ducks!


This really made me laugh!


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> I am not sure I ever had hot chocolate w/real chocolate.   However, when visiting Olivera St. in LA years ago, I visited a Mexican restaurant I knew specifically to get Mexican hot chocolate.   I guess that's made with chili power?  I've had solid chocolate with chili but I don't know that I like it.   The hot chocolate was worthwhile, tho.
> Those little old ladies, oh, man. . . denying chocolate to someone ought to be a crime.


One of the booths at the Christmas Shops in Bryant Park had Mexican hot chocolate and it was amazing!! Chili powder and IDK what else....Yummy


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> Do you have a particular cocoa power/solid/whatever that you use?   I don't have a recipe for it (hint).  Lately, I suppose cafe mochas have grabbed my attention more than hot chocolate.   But I suspect cafe mochas incorporate an imitation chocolate a lot of the time.  It seems only in deserts or cakes from places which either have a chef or are a gourmet pastry shop do I taste real cocoa.



Eagle, I only make hot cocoa from scratch. I hate making anything but this is super easy and tastes so much better.

You can use any kind of cocoa powder, as long as it is just 100% cocoa powder and nothing else. I do like the kind they sell at Whole Foods (Droste? I think it's from Switzerland). 

Most boxes have the recipe on them so start with what they say regarding the amount of milk. Heat it up on the stove. 

No matter what the box says, my preferred ratio of cocoa powder to sugar is 1:1. It's usually tablespoons (2 of each per serving?). You can play with it as you go. I wind up using at least a serving or two more of the cocoa powder/sugar than the box says (I usually make enough for 5 people), but you can always add more of that or more milk. 

(If you want it to be a bit more chocolatey, you can use less of the mix and throw in a Hershey bar. I did that when I realized we had very little cocoa powder a few months ago and DS2 was thrilled. Just play with the ratio of milk.)

While the milk is warming up (not boiling) mix the cocoa powder and sugar together. The trick is before putting it in the pot, add enough hot water to blend the two together to form a paste (not too thick, mix well). Then add it to the pot of milk and it will blend smoothly. 

When you're done, extra points if you a a peppermint stick and let it melt into the cocoa, plus whipped cream and a few chocolate sprinkles. You could do marshmallows, too. That's it for the kids. For me and my mom, I'll do a bit of whipped cream and a shot or three of rum (or peppermint schnapps). The only problem I've noticed is you cannot really taste the rum until you're in trouble, so be careful adding it!


ETA: I take my hot cocoa very seriously! [emoji6]


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> Eagle, I only make hot cocoa from scratch. I hate making anything but this is super easy and tastes so much better.
> 
> You can use any kind of cocoa powder, as long as it is just 100% cocoa powder and nothing else. I do like the kind they sell at Whole Foods (Droste? I think it's from Switzerland).
> 
> Most boxes have the recipe on them so start with what they say regarding the amount of milk. Heat it up on the stove.
> 
> No matter what the box says, my preferred ratio of cocoa powder to sugar is 1:1. It's usually tablespoons (2 of each per serving?). You can play with it as you go. I wind up using at least a serving or two more of the cocoa powder/sugar than the box says (I usually make enough for 5 people), but you can always add more of that or more milk.
> 
> (If you want it to be a bit more chocolatey, you can use less of the mix and throw in a Hershey bar. I did that when I realized we had very little cocoa powder a few months ago and DS2 was thrilled. Just play with the ratio of milk.)
> 
> While the milk is warming up (not boiling) mix the cocoa powder and sugar together. The trick is before putting it in the pot, add enough hot water to blend the two together to form a paste (not too thick, mix well). Then add it to the pot of milk and it will blend smoothly.
> 
> When you're done, extra points if you a a peppermint stick and let it melt into the cocoa, plus whipped cream and a few chocolate sprinkles. You could do marshmallows, too. That's it for the kids. For me and my mom, I'll do a bit of whipped cream and a shot or three of rum (or peppermint schnapps). The only problem I've noticed is you cannot really taste the rum until you're in trouble, so be careful adding it!
> 
> 
> ETA: I take my hot cocoa very seriously! [emoji6]


BBC, Thanks for this yummy recipe. I will save this to try.

Does anyone have recommendations for sheer nude hosiery? I'm still in search of a comfortable high quality one to wear in spring and summer with dresses in evening. I prefer wearing dresses with pantyhose but want one that is barely noticeable or unnoticeable. Also, any suggestions for classy fishnet black hosiery?


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> BBC, Thanks for this yummy recipe. I will save this to try.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for sheer nude hosiery? I'm still in search of a comfortable high quality one to wear in spring and summer with dresses in evening. I prefer wearing dresses with pantyhose but want one that is barely noticeable or unnoticeable. Also, any suggestions for classy fishnet black hosiery?



Wolford for both. Although they are so expensive that I cry if I get a run.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wolford for both. Although they are so expensive that I cry if I get a run.


Which line do you use, Naked 8 or Individual 10? The wolford twenties fishnet hosiery looks fabulous.


----------



## Genie27

PbP, your story about the highest-heel manager reminded me of my local stores where everything is super high also. Most of my attractive practical footwear has been purchased in Europe. In fact when I was looking for the nude shoes one SA suggested I try Aldo if I wanted low heels. 

One thing I thought of with these kitten rock studs is - would it just look tacky when other items of my outfit are also noticeably logged? I have an early evening benefit to attend this spring and wanted to wear this Pucci top and matching skirt together with my peach C mini flap bag and a nude shoe. Everything would coordinate but it would be *very* logoed with the RS, I think. While a more neutral shoe would just disappear.

When I attended two years ago some people were very dressed up and I felt slightly under dressed in my DVF Fleurette because I wore flat walking shoes and low key jewelry. So the dress + bag would be ok. I'm just wondering if the shoes would take it over the top?


----------



## Genie27

I'm putting these into SB and arranged by season. Here are the fall/winter boots
	

		
			
		

		
	




Summer sandals for walking, except the Manolo camo 



Some more stragglers - the prada on the left is evening and the highest I can wear. I just realized I missed a couple more. The manolos are super comfy kitten heel for evening



And these beauties I can't walk in after the ankle dislocation/break



My feet have grown and some of my old pumps don't fit so I'm not cataloging those.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wolford for both. Although they are so expensive that I cry if I get a run.



Hey, mine only has a 1" hole in the toe area. In my opinion, that's still in play! They are the cashmere blend, I'm not lettin' go...


----------



## Genie27

I've darned some tights, BBC.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Which line do you use, Naked 8 or Individual 10? The wolford twenties fishnet hosiery looks fabulous.



I think mine are individual 10. My skin is so pale that it's hard for me to find something that looks good. These work. I'm not sure if Donna Karan nudes are available but they were also good.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> PbP, your story about the highest-heel manager reminded me of my local stores where everything is super high also. Most of my attractive practical footwear has been purchased in Europe. In fact when I was looking for the nude shoes one SA suggested I try Aldo if I wanted low heels.
> 
> One thing I thought of with these kitten rock studs is - would it just look tacky when other items of my outfit are also noticeably logged? I have an early evening benefit to attend this spring and wanted to wear this Pucci top and matching skirt together with my peach C mini flap bag and a nude shoe. Everything would coordinate but it would be *very* logoed with the RS, I think. While a more neutral shoe would just disappear.
> 
> When I attended two years ago some people were very dressed up and I felt slightly under dressed in my DVF Fleurette because I wore flat walking shoes and low key jewelry. So the dress + bag would be ok. I'm just wondering if the shoes would take it over the top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616140



This is what I worry about genie. I think a simple brand neutral dress and rock studs are beautiful. Rockstuds with otherwise noticeable branded items are tacky.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think mine are individual 10. My skin is so pale that it's hard for me to find something that looks good. These work. I'm not sure if Donna Karan nudes are available but they were also good.


Thanks, will try those. I have DK Nudes and they are good but hoping to find something more comfortable and closer to my skin tone.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> PbP, your story about the highest-heel manager reminded me of my local stores where everything is super high also. Most of my attractive practical footwear has been purchased in Europe. In fact when I was looking for the nude shoes one SA suggested I try Aldo if I wanted low heels.
> 
> One thing I thought of with these kitten rock studs is - would it just look tacky when other items of my outfit are also noticeably logged? I have an early evening benefit to attend this spring and wanted to wear this Pucci top and matching skirt together with my peach C mini flap bag and a nude shoe. Everything would coordinate but it would be *very* logoed with the RS, I think. While a more neutral shoe would just disappear.
> 
> When I attended two years ago some people were very dressed up and I felt slightly under dressed in my DVF Fleurette because I wore flat walking shoes and low key jewelry. So the dress + bag would be ok. I'm just wondering if the shoes would take it over the top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616140





Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is what I worry about genie. I think a simple brand neutral dress and rock studs are beautiful. Rockstuds with otherwise noticeable branded items are tacky.


Agree with PbP. I would keep the shoes simple with Pucci outfit and Chanel bag. I like CL nude simple pump.


----------



## Genie27

It's what I woke up thinking. If I kept these, I would still need another neutral pair for this and other bright outfits. So it would be one more $$$ blingy pair that doesn't quite work with my colourful outfits. 

Boo.  And bf liked them too. 

If they had no studs it would be an easy keep.


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> Which line do you use, Naked 8 or Individual 10? The wolford twenties fishnet hosiery looks fabulous.



I use Individual 5 when I want to look like I have bare legs.  Naked 8 are much more reasonably priced though for every day wear.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Agree with PbP. I would keep the shoes simple with Pucci outfit and Chanel bag. I like CL nude simple pump.



I love simple pumps. I have them in black and might add nude to my collection.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> I use Individual 5 when I want to look like I have bare legs.  Naked 8 are much more reasonably priced though for every day wear.



Good to know. I never compared. I took what the SA recommended [emoji849]


----------



## Genie27

I may check out the Choo and SW options again here as well

For a cheap option for sheer tights I use H&M - they have different shades and look like bare on my skin. And super cheap and comfy. I'm scared to get into wolfords.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good to know. I never compared. I took what the SA recommended [emoji849]



Lol, except when they get snagged I want to jump off a bridge.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> I may check out the hoo and SW options again here as well. CL is limited selection here to try different heel heights and they rarely carry my size, so I would have to order them from the US.
> 
> For a cheap option for sheer tights I use H&M - they have different shades and look like bare on my skin. And super cheap and comfy. I'm scared to get into wolfords.
> View attachment 3616345



I think tights are getting better across the board.   Wolford probably isn't even necessary anymore but I'm on autopilot.  Twice a year I buy quantities of underwear and hosiery--same brands, same colors (nude) so it's one less decision I need to make.


----------



## Moirai

Thanks, prepster and Genie. I will look into those too.

PbP, since you are going to Paris soon, it's a good time to add nude CL to your collection. Less expensive there. Maybe even try out CL OTK boots.


----------



## Genie27

I'm sure the wolfords feel amazing on though. I've bought cheap tights that feel gross and I don't like the feeling.

I think if the simple nudes or a block heel no higher than 80mm fit me well, that would be a great option. They would work with some of my plain and printed shift dresses.  This one in a lower heel would be a no brainer- they were so comfy on. Except for the height.  I have tiny feet (35 mostly) so the heel is very high in proportion to the foot length. 

http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/jimmy...arch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=TAUPE GREY


----------



## nicole0612

I love Solidea brand for hose, they are extremely well made. They have compression stockings and thigh highs that look like regular hose (not thick and odd-colored). I used to run ultra marathons and I had to wear compression hose to keep my legs from getting too swollen. Now I have given up the sport and do not need them, but I am kind of addicted since my legs and feet feel so good despite standing for long periods at work. They are essential for international flights and while pregnant. They also make normal hose of course. They are an Italian brand, so I usually order multiple at a time. They are ~$50-120 each pair when purchased in the US but when purchased directly from Italy they are only ~$25 each + ~$45 shipping. That's why I buy 5+ each order. I don't speak any Italian, so it is funny to try to order from the website. I have an Italian boutique that I order a lot of my Gucci clothing from because they have great prices for current season items, and it is always hilarious to try to place the order because I have no idea what I am writing in the order boxes 
Anyway, keep this brand in mind as we all get older or for long flights/medical needs or just for good quality hose if you happen to be in Italy or EU for reduced shipping.


----------



## nicole0612

I have CL just because I thought I "had" to have CL, but honestly they are too stiff to be comfortable on me as well as the ball of foot pain from the single sole. Ferragamo shoes are so comfortable, but they are a bit too "labeled" for dressy wear for me (same as rockstuds), for me both of those are more for a little more casual or intentionally fun outfits/party wear, not as elegant. Always and forever Jimmy Choo for me, so comfortable, feel like sneakers and no labels.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I love Solidea brand for hose, they are extremely well made. They have compression stockings and thigh highs that look like regular hose (not thick and odd-colored). I used to run ultra marathons and I had to wear compression hose to keep my legs from getting too swollen. Now I have given up the sport and do not need them, but I am kind of addicted since my legs and feet feel so good despite standing for long periods at work. They are essential for international flights and while pregnant. They also make normal hose of course. They are an Italian brand, so I usually order multiple at a time. They are ~$50-120 each pair when purchased in the US but when purchased directly from Italy they are only ~$25 each + ~$45 shipping. That's why I buy 5+ each order. I don't speak any Italian, so it is funny to try to order from the website. I have an Italian boutique that I order a lot of my Gucci clothing from because they have great prices for current season items, and it is always hilarious to try to place the order because I have no idea what I am writing in the order boxes
> Anyway, keep this brand in mind as we all get older or for long flights/medical needs or just for good quality hose if you happen to be in Italy or EU for reduced shipping.



 Good to know. I should really wear something on long flights. DH says I get flintstone feet.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good to know. I should really wear something on long flights. DH says I get flintstone feet.



Here is the difference between solidea and drugstore compression hose. The solidea are so light because of the room lighting but I am very fair and it perfectly matches my skin tone. The drugstore brand can't be worn in public because I look like an Oompa Loompa.
The solidea are very sheer when worn and the drugstore brand is advertised as sheer but are definitely not.


----------



## Mindi B

I have solved the hosiery problem.  I only wear pants.    My mom, on the other hand, only wears pants but still wears pantyhose, always.  This I have never quite understood.


----------



## nicole0612

My hand photo reminded me that I am getting my wedding ring remade! Wish me luck


----------



## nicole0612

Also if anyone has ideas for a semi-Precious stone that would be pretty to put on my old band. Not sure when I would wear it, but I will keep the old band for sentimental value, so it would be nice to have some stone in there. I am using the old diamond in the new ring.


----------



## Mindi B

nicole, what are you having changed/made?
ETA:  just answered; never mind.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> My hand photo reminded me that I am getting my wedding ring remade! Wish me luck



Ooh. Very exciting. I hope you will share as much as you feel comfortable sharing, 

I am thinking of starting a thread about my Hermes jewelry choices. But I feel a bit funny sharing about jewelry. I chose some pieces that are not the most popular choices and when I was investigating them I couldn't find much information or many modeling photos.


----------



## etoile de mer

eagle1002us said:


> EdM, give me a couple days to find it.   And, thank you for your suggestions.   Edward VIII was Mrs. Simpson's hub, right?  That'd be interesting to read about.  He either went to bed with or had by his beside a rag doll made by Queen Mary for him.   That's a pretty intense need for a grown man.



Hi *eagle*, yes, the Edward that abdicated. Poor little tyke, he and his brother (so Queen Elizabeth's uncle and her father) were abused by the previous nanny. Charlotte Bill, the nanny depicted in the book, discovered this, and rescued them from her! Here's a pic of The Nanny, plus a few more books you might like. I've enjoyed all these recently, as I've been on a bit of an historical novel kick! I'm currently part way through New York. The same author has written books titled London and also Paris. Look forward to reading those, next!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ooh. Very exciting. I hope you will share as much as you feel comfortable sharing,
> 
> I am thinking of starting a thread about my Hermes jewelry choices. But I feel a bit funny sharing about jewelry. I chose some pieces that are not the most popular choices and when I was investigating them I couldn't find much information or many modeling photos.



Think this is a nice idea & you never know what will come of it.
Your choices reflect your style & it's nice to show other view points about jewelry.
I think there might be a thread about "ode to the horn jewelry" but not about other jewelry
Give it a go...


----------



## nicole0612

Mindi B said:


> nicole, what are you having changed/made?
> ETA:  just answered; never mind.



I will add some photos


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ooh. Very exciting. I hope you will share as much as you feel comfortable sharing,
> 
> I am thinking of starting a thread about my Hermes jewelry choices. But I feel a bit funny sharing about jewelry. I chose some pieces that are not the most popular choices and when I was investigating them I couldn't find much information or many modeling photos.



This is a great idea! I would follow that thread. 
I will post some photos. I would love your opinion.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Moirai said:


> BBC, Thanks for this yummy recipe. I will save this to try.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for sheer nude hosiery? I'm still in search of a comfortable high quality one to wear in spring and summer with dresses in evening. I prefer wearing dresses with pantyhose but want one that is barely noticeable or unnoticeable. Also, any suggestions for classy fishnet black hosiery?



Wolford does a fishnet that is terrific & they do it also in a knee high.. I use to get them at BG
I don't wear hose anymore for the most past since I wear mostly trousers, but besides Wolford is Hanes Silk Reflections still around?
I might be dating myself, but remember lots of colors & tummy/support control... LOL
And in Paris at Galerie Lafayette loads of various french hoisery designers if Wolford is not
in one's budget & taking a trip to Paris & wandering through GL


----------



## nicole0612

This is my current ring. I like the tip view, but I hate the side view. The jeweler did a horrible job with the prongs (I think he was more of a "diamond" guy than a artistic jeweler). When I was first looking at rings I wanted antique, but I also wanted a good quality diamond. So for my engagement ring I got an antique style band with modern diamonds and bought an actual antique 1910 ring for my wedding ring, which I wore as a right hand ring, with Old European cut diamonds. Well, after about 6 months of lifting weights etc with the antique ring I broke the band. I got it fixed, but I realized the antique is not meant to be abused for every day use. I replaced it with a Tiffany band to wear with the engagement ring and a thick cartier diamond love ring for the right hand that can withstand weight lifting and anything rough I do. 
So here is the current ring:







Here's the new style I want for the basket:





I want a more simplified top view for the band, but still with side diamonds, and a bit antique-looking but not as wide next to the center diamond, something like this:



Side by side of old ring and new basket style to show how awful the old ring is. I asked to have the diamond set as low as possible in the old ring so that it touches my finger, but it is halfway buried in the setting and looks so small from the side view and being set low in all of that metal makes it look yellow according the the new jeweler when it is really VS1, F which is good quality (not flawless of course, but it should look better than it does).





They will not start work until Monday, so any opinions are still welcome! I would also love some ideas for a new center stone for the old ring, something cheap under ~$500 just to have something there. I would remake the prints on the old ring but keep everything else the same. The old setting holds slightly over 2 carats to help with pricing suggestions for the new semi-precious stone.


----------



## nicole0612

hotshot said:


> Wolford does a fishnet that is terrific & they do it also in a knee high.. I use to get them at BG
> I don't wear hose anymore for the most past since I wear mostly trousers, but besides Wolford is Hanes Silk Reflections still around?
> I might be dating myself, but remember lots of colors & tummy/support control... LOL
> And in Paris at Galerie Lafayette loads of various french hoisery designers if Wolford is not
> in ones budget



I hate tummy control! Also not a fan of "high waisted" style.


----------



## Love Of My Life

nicole0612 said:


> I hate tummy control! Also not a fan of "high waisted" style.



Hanes might come without tummy control but there are many of us who need it even wearing panties.. LOL


----------



## nicole0612

hotshot said:


> Hanes might come without tummy control but there are many of us who need it even wearing panties.. LOL



Whether I need it or not, I refuse! [emoji6]


----------



## Keren16

nicole0612 said:


> This is my current ring. I like the tip view, but I hate the side view. The jeweler did a horrible job with the prongs (I think he was more of a "diamond" guy than a artistic jeweler). When I was first looking at rings I wanted antique, but I also wanted a good quality diamond. So for my engagement ring I got an antique style band with modern diamonds and bought an actual antique 1910 ring for my wedding ring, which I wore as a right hand ring, with Old European cut diamonds. Well, after about 6 months of lifting weights etc with the antique ring I broke the band. I got it fixed, but I realized the antique is not meant to be abused for every day use. I replaced it with a Tiffany band to wear with the engagement ring and a thick cartier diamond love ring for the right hand that can withstand weight lifting and anything rough I do.
> So here is the current ring:
> View attachment 3616553
> 
> View attachment 3616554
> 
> View attachment 3616555
> 
> 
> Here's the new style I want for the basket:
> View attachment 3616556
> 
> View attachment 3616557
> 
> 
> I want a more simplified too view for the band, but still with side diamonds, and a bit antique-looking but not as wide next to the center diamond, something like this:
> View attachment 3616558
> 
> 
> Side by side of old ring and new basket style to show how awful the old ring is. I asked to have the diamond set as low as possible in the old ring so that it touches my finger, but it is halfway buried in the setting and looks so small from the side view and being in all of that metal makes it look yellow according the the new jeweler when it is really VS1, F which is good quality (not flawless of course, but it should look better than it does).
> View attachment 3616559
> 
> View attachment 3616560
> 
> 
> They will not start work until Monday, so any opinions are still welcome! I would also love some ideas for a new center stone for the old ring, something cheap under ~$500 just to have something there. I would remake the prints on the old ring but keep everything else the same. The old setting holds slightly over 2 carats to help with pricing suggestions for the new semi-precious stone.



I do not know if it is possible with an European cut Diamond but a channel setting is safer.  My original engagement ring was old world cut with a prong setting.  After several prong replacements the diamond slipped out & lost.
(It was replaced with a different diamond & a channel setting)


----------



## momasaurus

Yesterday I complimented a lady on her Evelyn and she said, "No, it's Hermès." (eye roll)


----------



## nicole0612

Keren16 said:


> I do not know if it is possible with an European cut Diamond but a channel setting is safer.  My original engagement ring was old world cut with a prong setting.  After several prong replacements the diamond slipped out & lost.
> (It was replaced with a different diamond & a channel setting)



I will keep the antique ring the same, since the actual ring is antique, not just the diamonds. The one in the photos is a modern ring with modern diamonds.


----------



## Genie27

momasaurus said:


> Yesterday I complimented a lady on her Evelyn and she said, "No, it's Hermès." (eye roll)


At least she didn't correct you "it's a birkin"


----------



## nicole0612

momasaurus said:


> Yesterday I complimented a lady on her Evelyn and she said, "No, it's Hermès." (eye roll)



Wow, that really says it all!


----------



## Keren16

nicole0612 said:


> I will keep the antique ring the same, since the actual ring is antique, not just the diamonds. The one in the photos is a modern ring with modern diamonds.



That's a good plan!  The ring is beautiful & unique!!


----------



## Mindi B

Has anyone mentioned Falke hosiery?  They are, I think, more readily available in the UK/Europe, and of course they ain't cheap, but they do some nice tights, hose, and socks, both dressy silk and casual cotton.


----------



## nicole0612

Mindi B said:


> Has anyone mentioned Falke hosiery?  They are, I think, more readily available in the UK/Europe, and of course they ain't cheap, but they do some nice tights, hose, and socks, both dressy silk and casual cotton.



I have one pair. They are good quality.


----------



## Mindi B

The new ring will be beautiful, nicole.  I have upgraded my engagement ring not once, but twice.   DH bemoans my lack of "sentimentality," but may I say, in my defense, that my very first diamond cost my then 21-year-old future DH all of $500?  Which, at the time, was an astronomical amount for us to be spending.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Le Bourget hoisery also comes to mind
Any of you remember Donna Karan hoisery?  LOL


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> PbP, your story about the highest-heel manager reminded me of my local stores where everything is super high also. Most of my attractive practical footwear has been purchased in Europe. In fact when I was looking for the nude shoes one SA suggested I try Aldo if I wanted low heels.
> 
> One thing I thought of with these kitten rock studs is - would it just look tacky when other items of my outfit are also noticeably logged? I have an early evening benefit to attend this spring and wanted to wear this Pucci top and matching skirt together with my peach C mini flap bag and a nude shoe. Everything would coordinate but it would be *very* logoed with the RS, I think. While a more neutral shoe would just disappear.
> 
> When I attended two years ago some people were very dressed up and I felt slightly under dressed in my DVF Fleurette because I wore flat walking shoes and low key jewelry. So the dress + bag would be ok. I'm just wondering if the shoes would take it over the top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616140



I'm fine with the rock studs and your Pucci ensemble.  IMO, I don't think people will think of the labels when they first see you.  Everyone is so branded these days I'm not sure that people will tick off the brands when they see you.  I think they will see a festive, spring ensemble.   

I shared an elevator with someone wearing rock studs at work and IRL those shoes were fun but not over the top.   They were an accent.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Eagle, I only make hot cocoa from scratch. I hate making anything but this is super easy and tastes so much better.
> 
> You can use any kind of cocoa powder, as long as it is just 100% cocoa powder and nothing else. I do like the kind they sell at Whole Foods (Droste? I think it's from Switzerland).
> 
> Most boxes have the recipe on them so start with what they say regarding the amount of milk. Heat it up on the stove.
> 
> No matter what the box says, my preferred ratio of cocoa powder to sugar is 1:1. It's usually tablespoons (2 of each per serving?). You can play with it as you go. I wind up using at least a serving or two more of the cocoa powder/sugar than the box says (I usually make enough for 5 people), but you can always add more of that or more milk.
> 
> (If you want it to be a bit more chocolatey, you can use less of the mix and throw in a Hershey bar. I did that when I realized we had very little cocoa powder a few months ago and DS2 was thrilled. Just play with the ratio of milk.)
> 
> While the milk is warming up (not boiling) mix the cocoa powder and sugar together. The trick is before putting it in the pot, add enough hot water to blend the two together to form a paste (not too thick, mix well). Then add it to the pot of milk and it will blend smoothly.
> 
> When you're done, extra points if you a a peppermint stick and let it melt into the cocoa, plus whipped cream and a few chocolate sprinkles. You could do marshmallows, too. That's it for the kids. For me and my mom, I'll do a bit of whipped cream and a shot or three of rum (or peppermint schnapps). The only problem I've noticed is you cannot really taste the rum until you're in trouble, so be careful adding it!
> 
> 
> ETA: I take my hot cocoa very seriously! [emoji6]


I have printed your recipe, BBC, and will print Nicole's as well.   Yours for when I'm feeling decadent and celabratory and hers for when I am not either of these things.   (Well thought out and grand hot chocolate, BBC, I'm channeling you a bouquet of chocolate roses )


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> I have solved the hosiery problem.  I only wear pants.    My mom, on the other hand, only wears pants but still wears pantyhose, always.  This I have never quite understood.


Hosiery makes the pants look sleeker.  Besides, putting them on is aerobic exercise.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I do have a recipe, but probably not one that you want to try! I am lactose intolerant so I heat unsweetened vanilla almond milk in a little pot and add a Tbs of special dark cocoa powder and one packet of nunaturals stevia. You could certainly use some other sweetener.
> It is possible to make an "easy" version by mixing the dry ingredients, then (while stirring) add enough boiling water to turn the powder into a liquid, then stir in the milk/nondairy milk and pop in the microwave for ~20-30 seconds to heat it back up. The second method is my "at work" method.


I am printed out your recommendation, Nicole.   Thank you, it sounds good and lord knows I need the stevia.    I have never tasted almond milk.  Does it taste like almonds?


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Has anyone mentioned Falke hosiery?  They are, I think, more readily available in the UK/Europe, and of course they ain't cheap, but they do some nice tights, hose, and socks, both dressy silk and casual cotton.



Oh, great idea!  I buy the wool blend tights, but have not tried the sheer hosiery.  They are expensive, but warm and absolutely opaque so they make your legs look amazing.  They have something soft and plushy on the inside too, so they don't feel like wool.


----------



## gracekelly

momasaurus said:


> Yesterday I complimented a lady on her Evelyn and she said, "No, it's Hermès." (eye roll)


Did she at least pronounce it properly?


----------



## momasaurus

gracekelly said:


> Did she at least pronounce it properly?


LOL, yes, actually!


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> I have solved the hosiery problem.  I only wear pants.    My mom, on the other hand, only wears pants but still wears pantyhose, always.  This I have never quite understood.


It gives you a nice smooth line and if you wear control top, it is even better.


----------



## gracekelly

hotshot said:


> Wolford does a fishnet that is terrific & they do it also in a knee high.. I use to get them at BG
> I don't wear hose anymore for the most past since I wear mostly trousers, but besides Wolford is Hanes Silk Reflections still around?
> I might be dating myself, but remember lots of colors & tummy/support control... LOL
> And in Paris at Galerie Lafayette loads of various french hoisery designers if Wolford is not
> in one's budget & taking a trip to Paris & wandering through GL


Yes Hanes  is still around. For sheer hose I like the Hanes Absolutely Ultra sheer with the toe.  I never wear open toe heels so it works.  I buy them in the the control top and clothing works very well and looks smooth.  They do come in regular without tummy control.   I buy them at the discount website.  I have the Wolford and the Donna Karan as well and both are very good.


----------



## prepster

It is interesting, the return to foundation garments.  My grandmother wore the most beautiful and substantial silk slips--sewn with French seams and fitted with dressmaker darts and little side zips.  They made dresses hang beautifully.  Plus they were very sexy in a 40's film noir kind of way.  I wonder if anyone makes things like that now.


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> I would also love some ideas for a new center stone for the old ring, something cheap under ~$500 just to have something there. I would remake the prints on the old ring but keep everything else the same. The old setting holds slightly over 2 carats to help with pricing suggestions for the new semi-precious stone.



I plan to have my ring redone this summer.   Like you, I love how the stones/ring looks from above, but not from the sides.  I would like the sides to look lacy and antique.    My ring is a pear shaped center stone, with marquise stones on each side and then baguettes beyond that.  Given the configuration,  I won't be able to find an off the shelf setting.    Pinterest has been a source of endless inspiration though.

I also want to get my mother's rings reset.  The diamonds in her rings a small but I came across this ring which I think would be brilliant for what I want to do.  Now all I have to do is find someone to make it for me.




opps hit post too soon.  will do a new one with ideas for stones for you


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> It is interesting, the return to foundation garments.  My grandmother wore the most beautiful and substantial silk slips--sewn with French seams and fitted with dressmaker darts and little side zips.  They made dresses hang beautifully.  Plus they were very sexy in a 40's film noir kind of way.  I wonder if anyone makes things like that now.


I think it is hilarious that a a girdle is now called shape wear.  I think the young girls bought up all the slips at vintage stores and wear them as dresses

There might be stores in NYC,Paris or London who would carry this type of slip.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> I plan to have my ring redone this summer.   Like you, I love how the stones/ring looks from above, but not from the sides.  I would like the sides to look lacy and antique.    My ring is a pear shaped center stone, with marquise stones on each side and then baguettes beyond that.  Given the configuration,  I won't be able to find an off the shelf setting.    Pinterest has been a source of endless inspiration though.
> 
> I also want to get my mother's rings reset.  The diamonds in her rings a small but I came across this ring which I think would be brilliant for what I want to do.  Now all I have to do is find someone to make it for me.
> 
> View attachment 3616726
> 
> 
> opps hit post too soon.  will do a new one with ideas for stones for you


I will be very interested to see what you pick for the pear shape.  My diamond is pear as well in a simple Harry Winston style setting with a baguette on either side.  I too have my mom's round diamond and have no clue what to do with it.


----------



## Cordeliere

Nicole

Do you have a favorite pop color bag?  If so, why not try to find a stone that is a similar color.   My favorite color is purple, but I find amethyst a bit dark.  My favorite non expensive stone is the dark pink of tourmaline.    I bought one in Brazil 15 years ago and still have not gotten it set. 




Also because pinterest knows that I am currently interested in rings, they send me a couple of pins a week on rings.  A few weeks ago, they sent one on morganite.  I had never heard of it, but it would fit into the current trend of blush pink. 

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/43431...2754&utm_source=31&utm_term=1&utm_medium=2004


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> I will be very interested to see what you pick for the pear shape.  My diamond is pear as well in a simple Harry Winston style setting with a baguette on either side.  I too have my mom's round diamond and have no clue what to do with it.



I recently read an article about what your ring shape says about you.   It said something like people who pick pear shape march to their own drummer.  I laughed when I read it.  Just tried to find it again, and came up with a different article that said we are even tempered and adaptable.  So I guess it is all bs.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> I am printed out your recommendation, Nicole.   Thank you, it sounds good and lord knows I need the stevia.    I have never tasted almond milk.  Does it taste like almonds?



You could use any kind of milk, unfortunately I love milk but am lactose intolerant. Once I realized that my life got so much better 
Almond milk tastes more like skim milk with maybe a faint almond taste. I like certain brands that are more "full bodied" since some are too thin. I'm actually drinking some right now!


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> You could use any kind of milk, unfortunately I love milk but am lactose intolerant. Once I realized that my life got so much better
> Almond milk tastes more like skim milk with maybe a faint almond taste. I like certain brands that are more "full bodied" since some are too thin. I'm actually drinking some right now!


----------



## sjunky13

Hi H lovers! 
Happy weekend 
I am on a Shawl kick. 

Lusting over ones I have missed.
Please tell me this price is insane and I can find it for less. I hate to spent retail, let alone almost double lol
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hermes-Pink...988701?hash=item237c57de5d:g:iP8AAOSw4DJYiL3U


----------



## Keren16

Cordeliere said:


> I plan to have my ring redone this summer.   Like you, I love how the stones/ring looks from above, but not from the sides.  I would like the sides to look lacy and antique.    My ring is a pear shaped center stone, with marquise stones on each side and then baguettes beyond that.  Given the configuration,  I won't be able to find an off the shelf setting.    Pinterest has been a source of endless inspiration though.
> 
> I also want to get my mother's rings reset.  The diamonds in her rings a small but I came across this ring which I think would be brilliant for what I want to do.  Now all I have to do is find someone to make it for me.
> 
> View attachment 3616726
> 
> 
> opps hit post too soon.  will do a new one with ideas for stones for you



I obtained my inspiration from my mother over the years.  She had classic tastes which was "old lady" for me at the time.  When my original diamond was lost, I replaced it with something comparable to her diamond, an emerald cut in a channel setting.  I can show a pic tomorrow.  
(She offered hers to me.  I declined.  A big mistake for sentimental reasons)


----------



## Cordeliere

sjunky13 said:


> Hi H lovers!
> Happy weekend
> I am on a Shawl kick.
> 
> Lusting over ones I have missed.
> Please tell me this price is insane and I can find it for less. I hate to spent retail, let alone almost double lol
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hermes-Pink...988701?hash=item237c57de5d:g:iP8AAOSw4DJYiL3U



Ok.  It is insane.   But I get being willing to pay insane prices for something you missed and have to have.   Everything comes around again at better prices but who wants to wait an eternity.   Do what you have to do.    

and you are a bad influence on all of us.  Your post made me go straight to evil bay.


----------



## sjunky13

Cordeliere said:


> Ok.  It is insane.   But I get being willing to pay insane prices for something you missed and have to have.   Everything comes around again at better prices but who wants to wait an eternity.   Do what you have to do.
> 
> and you are a bad influence on all of us.  Your post made me go straight to evil bay.


Haha , sorry!! I just remembered  I would also pay customs on this baby too. So no good   But I do love it!!!


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> I plan to have my ring redone this summer.   Like you, I love how the stones/ring looks from above, but not from the sides.  I would like the sides to look lacy and antique.    My ring is a pear shaped center stone, with marquise stones on each side and then baguettes beyond that.  Given the configuration,  I won't be able to find an off the shelf setting.    Pinterest has been a source of endless inspiration though.
> 
> I also want to get my mother's rings reset.  The diamonds in her rings a small but I came across this ring which I think would be brilliant for what I want to do.  Now all I have to do is find someone to make it for me.
> 
> View attachment 3616726
> 
> 
> opps hit post too soon.  will do a new one with ideas for stones for you



This is beautiful. So dainty and romantic. Was this one of the photos you found on Pinterest?


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> I think it is hilarious that a a girdle is now called shape wear.  I think the young girls bought up all the slips at vintage stores and wear them as dresses
> 
> There might be stores in NYC,Paris or London who would carry this type of slip.



I was one of those girls 20 years ago [emoji4]


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> Nicole
> 
> Do you have a favorite pop color bag?  If so, why not try to find a stone that is a similar color.   My favorite color is purple, but I find amethyst a bit dark.  My favorite non expensive stone is the dark pink of tourmaline.    I bought one in Brazil 15 years ago and still have not gotten it set.
> 
> View attachment 3616730
> 
> 
> Also because pinterest knows that I am currently interested in rings, they send me a couple of pins a week on rings.  A few weeks ago, they sent one on morganite.  I had never heard of it, but it would fit into the current trend of blush pink.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/43431...2754&utm_source=31&utm_term=1&utm_medium=2004



I love this idea so much!!!! Thank you!!
I saw a preview of your question awhile ago and have been thinking it over since. Just had the chance to get online and I am smiling.
The pop colors that I came up with are vibrant sunny yellow, bright blue and a color I want to call raspberry. 
That made me think of maybe a yellow topaz or a raspberry-colored garnet.
Thank you for suggesting dark pink tourmaline or pink morganite. Morganite is new to me but I will look these up. Is the pink stone you posted Morganite?  It is gorgeous.


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> This is beautiful. So dainty and romantic. Was this one of the photos you found on Pinterest?



Yes.   There are an unbelievable number of fabulous rings on pinterest.   I wonder how people find them.


----------



## nicole0612

Keren16 said:


> I obtained my inspiration from my mother over the years.  She had classic tastes which was "old lady" for me at the time.  When my original diamond was lost, I replaced it with something comparable to her diamond, an emerald cut in a channel setting.  I can show a pic tomorrow.
> (She offered hers to me.  I declined.  A big mistake for sentimental reasons)



I would love to see when you get the chance to post.


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> Nicole
> 
> Do you have a favorite pop color bag?  If so, why not try to find a stone that is a similar color.   My favorite color is purple, but I find amethyst a bit dark.  My favorite non expensive stone is the dark pink of tourmaline.    I bought one in Brazil 15 years ago and still have not gotten it set.
> 
> View attachment 3616730
> 
> 
> Also because pinterest knows that I am currently interested in rings, they send me a couple of pins a week on rings.  A few weeks ago, they sent one on morganite.  I had never heard of it, but it would fit into the current trend of blush pink.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/43431...2754&utm_source=31&utm_term=1&utm_medium=2004



Now I see this darker stone is the pink tourmaline. It is gorgeous.


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> This is my current ring. I like the tip view, but I hate the side view. The jeweler did a horrible job with the prongs (I think he was more of a "diamond" guy than a artistic jeweler). When I was first looking at rings I wanted antique, but I also wanted a good quality diamond. So for my engagement ring I got an antique style band with modern diamonds and bought an actual antique 1910 ring for my wedding ring, which I wore as a right hand ring, with Old European cut diamonds. Well, after about 6 months of lifting weights etc with the antique ring I broke the band. I got it fixed, but I realized the antique is not meant to be abused for every day use. I replaced it with a Tiffany band to wear with the engagement ring and a thick cartier diamond love ring for the right hand that can withstand weight lifting and anything rough I do.
> So here is the current ring:
> View attachment 3616553
> 
> View attachment 3616554
> 
> View attachment 3616555
> 
> 
> Here's the new style I want for the basket:
> View attachment 3616556
> 
> View attachment 3616557
> 
> 
> I want a more simplified top view for the band, but still with side diamonds, and a bit antique-looking but not as wide next to the center diamond, something like this:
> View attachment 3616558
> 
> 
> Side by side of old ring and new basket style to show how awful the old ring is. I asked to have the diamond set as low as possible in the old ring so that it touches my finger, but it is halfway buried in the setting and looks so small from the side view and being set low in all of that metal makes it look yellow according the the new jeweler when it is really VS1, F which is good quality (not flawless of course, but it should look better than it does).
> View attachment 3616559
> 
> View attachment 3616560
> 
> 
> They will not start work until Monday, so any opinions are still welcome! I would also love some ideas for a new center stone for the old ring, something cheap under ~$500 just to have something there. I would remake the prints on the old ring but keep everything else the same. The old setting holds slightly over 2 carats to help with pricing suggestions for the new semi-precious stone.


Beautiful rings, Nicole. Great idea to reset. Having the diamond set higher will definitely make the diamond stand out more and allow more light through and thus more brilliance. How about your birthstone for the original setting? Or your kids' or DH birthstones?


----------



## Moirai

Thanks ladies for all your hosiery suggestions.
Love the funny comments. Great sense of humor!


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> Beautiful rings, Nicole. Great idea to reset. Having the diamond set higher will definitely make the diamond stand out more and allow more light through and thus more brilliance. How about your birthstone for the original setting? Or your kids' or DH birthstones?



This is a really sweet idea. DH is Peridot, son is garnet, mine is alexandrite. I think my son's birthstone would have the most sentimental value and I actually just found out that garnets come in many beautiful colors.


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> I love this idea so much!!!! Thank you!!
> I saw a preview of your question awhile ago and have been thinking it over since. Just had the chance to get online and I am smiling.
> The pop colors that I came up with are vibrant sunny yellow, bright blue and a color I want to call raspberry.
> That made me think of maybe a yellow topaz or a raspberry-colored garnet.
> Thank you for suggesting dark pink tourmaline or pink morganite. Morganite is new to me but I will look these up. Is the pink stone you posted Morganite?  It is gorgeous.



This probably is not the shade you have in mine, but as I was browsing earlier, I saw this and thought it looked fun.  

http://www.gemselect.com/citrine/citrine.php

I have a friend in LA who inherited a 10 ct emerald cut diamond.  It was not a pretty stone, but boy was it huge.   She was very casual about wearing it.  If a clerk at the store commented on it, she would take it off and let them try it on.   In fact, she offer to let me wear it to DH's high school reunion to wow all his former rivals.  I passed.   After having her ring on my finger many times as we dined with our DHs,   I started craving a big big diamond.  But now I am thinking it would be more fun to have a pop stone.   And at these prices,  I could have a rainbow of them.


----------



## nicole0612

sjunky13 said:


> Haha , sorry!! I just remembered  I would also pay customs on this baby too. So no good   But I do love it!!!



How long have you been looking for this?  Though sometimes I think half of the fun of HG is in the search


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> This probably is not the shade you have in mine, but as I was browsing earlier, I saw this and thought it looked fun.
> 
> http://www.gemselect.com/citrine/citrine.php
> 
> I have a friend in LA who inherited a 10 ct emerald cut diamond.  It was not a pretty stone, but boy was it huge.   She was very casual about wearing it.  If a clerk at the store commented on it, she would take it off and let them try it on.   In fact, she offer to let me wear it to DH's high school reunion to wow all his former rivals.  I passed.   After having her ring on my finger many times as we dined with our DHs,   I started craving a big big diamond.  But now I am thinking it would be more fun to have a pop stone.   And at these prices,  I could have a rainbow of them.



Actually I love that color. Like a hunter's moon yellow. I was thinking of yellow topaz for yellow, but this citrine is stunning.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I love this idea so much!!!! Thank you!!
> I saw a preview of your question awhile ago and have been thinking it over since. Just had the chance to get online and I am smiling.
> The pop colors that I came up with are vibrant sunny yellow, bright blue and a color I want to call raspberry.
> That made me think of maybe a yellow topaz or a raspberry-colored garnet.
> Thank you for suggesting dark pink tourmaline or pink morganite. Morganite is new to me but I will look these up. Is the pink stone you posted Morganite?  It is gorgeous.


A raspberry-colored garnet is called rhodolite garnet.  (Garnets come in a variety of colors, and names).    You may be thinking of citrine when you say a vibrant sunny yellow.  "Lemon citrine" could be that color.  Some are rather pale but others, if you look around, are practically neon.   A lot of people call citrine "topaz" -- even jewelers -- but the correct use of the term topaz refers to Imperial Topaz which is a deeper peachy-pink than morganite.   Imperial Topaz is mined in Brazil.   Imperial Topaz is very expensive.  But morganite seems to come in a lot of peachy shades that are quite pretty.   It's easier to get, too.  
Raspberry could also correspond to pink tourmaline.  I think pink tourmaline is easier to get in a variety of sizes compared with rhodolite garnet.  Also, pink tourmaline encompasses a lot of beautiful shades of pink; there's more choice.  Tourmaline is a really good ring stone.   You might also look at red zircons (that does not refer to cubic zirconia which is a lab created stone).  Zircons are mined in Sri Lanka, Cambodia, and Tanzania.   Red zircons can be a really attractive soft  but deep pink.  Don't let anyone think you are asking for cubic zirconia, if they do, they don't know gemstones.    Blue zircons are a magnificent shade of bright blue.   They are bright.   

I came in late on this discussion so I don't know how it started.


----------



## eagle1002us

Nicole, if it were me, I would go to the Gem & Jewelry shows which are held across the U.S. at various sites (google it).   I think they are actually called the International Gem & Jewelry shows.   These are big shows but you get to see a real variety of stones, not just what the neighborhood jeweler can scare up.   Plus a lot of the vendors design settings, they are jewelers.   

I go once and a while for the beads carried at these shows.


----------



## nicole0612

Hi Eagle, I just remembered how knowledgeable you are about gemstones and thought I should ask for your help. Well I popped into this thread and saw that you had just posted with some great advice! I am taking screenshots and notes. I will do some research as to the durability and colors of these stone options. A gem show would be great fun.
I was just reading an article in my research on a topic that will be familiar to you, but a new concept for me. I was wondering which of these stones is more valuable. It was explained that there are only 4 precious stones and that after that there is no recognized ranking of value. Instead it is taken on a stone by stone basis because the value changes so much based on the quality of the individual stone. Do you agree with this? It makes a lot of sense, but I also know that the Internet is full of information of varying credibility.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> I have printed your recipe, BBC, and will print Nicole's as well.   Yours for when I'm feeling decadent and celabratory and hers for when I am not either of these things.   (Well thought out and grand hot chocolate, BBC, I'm channeling you a bouquet of chocolate roses )



any time I am in the kitchen making something tasty it's a celebratory event! DH and I decided long ago that cooking was not my strong suit. I am limited to breakfast and the occasional sandwich, and sometimes treats like this.



eagle1002us said:


> Hosiery makes the pants look sleeker.  Besides, putting them on is aerobic exercise.



I don't really wear hosiery unless my legs are going to be cold and legions won't work. I wear them so rarely that I still own a pair or two of DKNY!



Cordeliere said:


> Nicole
> 
> Do you have a favorite pop color bag?  If so, why not try to find a stone that is a similar color.   My favorite color is purple, but I find amethyst a bit dark.  My favorite non expensive stone is the dark pink of tourmaline.    I bought one in Brazil 15 years ago and still have not gotten it set.
> 
> View attachment 3616730
> 
> 
> Also because pinterest knows that I am currently interested in rings, they send me a couple of pins a week on rings.  A few weeks ago, they sent one on morganite.  I had never heard of it, but it would fit into the current trend of blush pink.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/43431...2754&utm_source=31&utm_term=1&utm_medium=2004



Cordeliere, I love this. It's a gorgeous color! Love it....I think it would look incredible set with some pave diamonds (I like to "go big"), I do have an appreciation for semi precious stones and have some fun pieces. Not all amethyst is dark, though - I have a pair of Rose de France earrings:




I also have a feather-shaped pave pair with morganite (love) and angel skin coral.



sjunky13 said:


> Hi H lovers!
> Happy weekend
> I am on a Shawl kick.
> 
> Lusting over ones I have missed.
> Please tell me this price is insane and I can find it for less. I hate to spent retail, let alone almost double lol
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hermes-Pink...988701?hash=item237c57de5d:g:iP8AAOSw4DJYiL3U



Sjunky, it is very high priced but she is a good seller. I have purchased from her several times through her website. Maybe she is also selling it there?

Ok, it's five am. I've been up for an hour + coughing. Gonna try to go back to sleep.


----------



## Cordeliere

BBC said:


> Cordeliere, I love this. It's a gorgeous color! Love it....I think it would look incredible set with some pave diamonds (I like to "go big"), I do have an appreciation for semi precious stones and have some fun pieces. Not all amethyst is dark, though - I have a pair of Rose de France earrings:
> View attachment 3616904



Those are incredibly beautiful.  So graceful.


----------



## Keren16

nicole0612 said:


> I would love to see when you get the chance to post.






This is a picture of my engagement ring & the wedding band that goes with it


----------



## EmileH

Nicole, I went back and read your description of your ring and looked st the photos. I love the new setting. I think it is perfect.

Karen, gorgeous rings.

Whoever posted the tiger royal shawl, the price is insane. 

Momasaurus that woman must be walking around New York saying the same thing to multiple people. I heard the same story elsewhere. [emoji23]


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> I plan to have my ring redone this summer.   Like you, I love how the stones/ring looks from above, but not from the sides.  I would like the sides to look lacy and antique.    My ring is a pear shaped center stone, with marquise stones on each side and then baguettes beyond that.  Given the configuration,  I won't be able to find an off the shelf setting.    Pinterest has been a source of endless inspiration though.
> 
> I also want to get my mother's rings reset.  The diamonds in her rings a small but I came across this ring which I think would be brilliant for what I want to do.  Now all I have to do is find someone to make it for me.
> 
> View attachment 3616726
> 
> 
> opps hit post too soon.  will do a new one with ideas for stones for you



Thank you Cordeliere!  This is very pretty.  I have a collection of diamonds in various sizes from various inherited rings etc., from very small to 1ct-ish.  I would love to do something with them, but for the life of me, have not been able to dream up something that might use them all together.  I never thought of just scattering them somewhat randomly across the top of a band.  That is very lighthearted and feminine looking....

Oh, also, I was just reading your comment about having a "pop" stone vs. a big diamond.  I knew a gal once who did that very effectively.  She had a gigantic London Blue topaz, emerald cut, maybe 1" long 1/2" wide that she wore with her wedding band.  I don't know what that would translate to in carats, but it was stunning because it was large, in a plain gold setting.  Even more so because it was the exact color of her eyes!  She wore a pave wedding band with it.


----------



## prepster

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3617034
> 
> 
> This is a picture of my engagement ring & the wedding band that goes with it



Very pretty Keren...such a clean, elegant look!  Timeless.


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> Do what you have to do.



Lololol!  You gals are such a bad influence!  Lolololol!

Sorry for the muli-posts, just reading through the thread backwards, and laughing a lot. This is such a fun forum.   BBC, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Hi Eagle, I just remembered how knowledgeable you are about gemstones and thought I should ask for your help. Well I popped into this thread and saw that you had just posted with some great advice! I am taking screenshots and notes. I will do some research as to the durability and colors of these stone options. A gem show would be great fun.
> I was just reading an article in my research on a topic that will be familiar to you, but a new concept for me. I was wondering which of these stones is more valuable. It was explained that there are only 4 precious stones and that after that there is no recognized ranking of value. Instead it is taken on a stone by stone basis because the value changes so much based on the quality of the individual stone. Do you agree with this? It makes a lot of sense, but I also know that the Internet is full of information of varying credibility.


Nicole, I forgot to mention spinel.  Spinel is an earth-mined stone which comes in several colors, including a very pretty pink.  It is not the lab-created "spinel" that goes into high school rings for graduation, etc.   
Value depends on scarcity plus the quality and size of the stone.   Value can fluctuate over time because collectors drive the price up or mines get "mined out."   Ten years ago I heard that large-sized rhodolite garnets were scarce so they must be even more scarce now.  A collector might want to speculate on the price of rhodolite garnets, hoping their prices will rise still further.  But if you don't want a huge stone you might find one that's perfect for you.   It depends on what looks good on your hand and to your eye.
 If it were me, I would look for the prettiest stone and setting for the amount you want to spend on the ring, unless you have particular reasons for choosing a specific stone.  For example, spinel was just declared one of the "recognized" (that is, by the jewelry industry) birthstones for August.   I wouldn't get a precious stone just for the sake of having a diamond, ruby, sapphire or emerald -- unless that is exactly what you want.  A lot of people like sapphires.  Sapphires also come in different colors.   
Have fun shopping around for this!


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Yes.   There are an unbelievable number of fabulous rings on pinterest.   I wonder how people find them.


I created some boards on pin-interest.   Once you get to that point, a little "save" message pops up on anything inside and outside pin interest.  I love pin interest.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> any time I am in the kitchen making something tasty it's a celebratory event! DH and I decided long ago that cooking was not my strong suit. I am limited to breakfast and the occasional sandwich, and sometimes treats like this.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really wear hosiery unless my legs are going to be cold and legions won't work. I wear them so rarely that I still own a pair or two of DKNY!
> 
> 
> 
> Cordeliere, I love this. It's a gorgeous color! Love it....I think it would look incredible set with some pave diamonds (I like to "go big"), I do have an appreciation for semi precious stones and have some fun pieces. Not all amethyst is dark, though - I have a pair of Rose de France earrings:
> 
> View attachment 3616904
> 
> 
> I also have a feather-shaped pave pair with morganite (love) and angel skin coral.
> 
> 
> 
> Sjunky, it is very high priced but she is a good seller. I have purchased from her several times through her website. Maybe she is also selling it there?
> 
> Ok, it's five am. I've been up for an hour + coughing. Gonna try to go back to sleep.


I think your lavender amethyst earrings ("Rose de France -- such a pretty name) are spectacular and would be so much fun to wear.   I love lavender amethyst.


----------



## eagle1002us

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3617034
> 
> 
> This is a picture of my engagement ring & the wedding band that goes with it


This set is wonderful, I love emerald cuts and baguettes.   So sophisticated!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3617034
> 
> 
> This is a picture of my engagement ring & the wedding band that goes with it


Magnificent rings!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Public safety warning:  If you indulge in one too many of these


----------



## Madam Bijoux

You could end up buying one of these.


----------



## Keren16

prepster said:


> Very pretty Keren...such a clean, elegant look!  Timeless.



Thank you!  
I've always liked clean lines in clothing as well


----------



## Keren16

Madam Bijoux said:


> Magnificent rings!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

BBC said:


> any time I am in the kitchen making something tasty it's a celebratory event! DH and I decided long ago that cooking was not my strong suit. I am limited to breakfast and the occasional sandwich, and sometimes treats like this.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really wear hosiery unless my legs are going to be cold and legions won't work. I wear them so rarely that I still own a pair or two of DKNY!
> 
> 
> 
> Cordeliere, I love this. It's a gorgeous color! Love it....I think it would look incredible set with some pave diamonds (I like to "go big"), I do have an appreciation for semi precious stones and have some fun pieces. Not all amethyst is dark, though - I have a pair of Rose de France earrings:
> 
> View attachment 3616904
> 
> 
> I also have a feather-shaped pave pair with morganite (love) and angel skin coral.
> 
> 
> 
> Sjunky, it is very high priced but she is a good seller. I have purchased from her several times through her website. Maybe she is also selling it there?
> 
> Ok, it's five am. I've been up for an hour + coughing. Gonna try to go back to sleep.


I love these earrings!


----------



## Keren16

eagle1002us said:


> This set is wonderful, I love emerald cuts and baguettes.   So sophisticated!



Thank you.  It's easy on the eyes[emoji102] !


----------



## Genie27

I'm enjoying all the sparklies!! Please keep 'me coming. BBC those earrings are TDF! Haven't you posted a mod shot somewhere? 

I was all set to return the RS and put them on for a bit before going out yesterday. They are the most natural heel height for my body. Bf liked them best of all the other options I showed him online. These are now the high bar for comfort and walkabilty


----------



## Keren16

Madam Bijoux said:


> You could end up buying one of these.



Some of the best purchases are made in a different state of mind[emoji485]
I happen to like this bag even though I am not generally a Gucci fan.  I bought a scarf last fall.  My first from them.  I'm liking some of Gucci's shoes lately.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL, Madam!  I have been coveting a Michele Gucci bag!


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> Nicole, I forgot to mention spinel.  Spinel is an earth-mined stone which comes in several colors, including a very pretty pink.  It is not the lab-created "spinel" that goes into high school rings for graduation, etc.
> Value depends on scarcity plus the quality and size of the stone.   Value can fluctuate over time because collectors drive the price up or mines get "mined out."   Ten years ago I heard that large-sized rhodolite garnets were scarce so they must be even more scarce now.  A collector might want to speculate on the price of rhodolite garnets, hoping their prices will rise still further.  But if you don't want a huge stone you might find one that's perfect for you.   It depends on what looks good on your hand and to your eye.
> If it were me, I would look for the prettiest stone and setting for the amount you want to spend on the ring, unless you have particular reasons for choosing a specific stone.  For example, spinel was just declared one of the "recognized" (that is, by the jewelry industry) birthstones for August.   I wouldn't get a precious stone just for the sake of having a diamond, ruby, sapphire or emerald -- unless that is exactly what you want.  A lot of people like sapphires.  Sapphires also come in different colors.
> Have fun shopping around for this!



Interesting.  Isn't there a famous Spinel somewhere?


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> any time I am in the kitchen making something tasty it's a celebratory event! DH and I decided long ago that cooking was not my strong suit. I am limited to breakfast and the occasional sandwich, and sometimes treats like this.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really wear hosiery unless my legs are going to be cold and legions won't work. I wear them so rarely that I still own a pair or two of DKNY!
> 
> 
> 
> Cordeliere, I love this. It's a gorgeous color! Love it....I think it would look incredible set with some pave diamonds (I like to "go big"), I do have an appreciation for semi precious stones and have some fun pieces. Not all amethyst is dark, though - I have a pair of Rose de France earrings:
> 
> View attachment 3616904
> 
> 
> I also have a feather-shaped pave pair with morganite (love) and angel skin coral.
> 
> 
> 
> Sjunky, it is very high priced but she is a good seller. I have purchased from her several times through her website. Maybe she is also selling it there?
> 
> Ok, it's five am. I've been up for an hour + coughing. Gonna try to go back to sleep.





Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3617034
> 
> 
> This is a picture of my engagement ring & the wedding band that goes with it



Beautiful!


----------



## Keren16

gracekelly said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## dharma

Anyone watching the Oscar preview nonsense? They just had Viggo M on the red carpet, I have such a crush on him.


----------



## dharma

Madam Bijoux said:


> You could end up buying one of these.


Also having a crush on your new bag Madame B


----------



## dharma

@BBC, the earrings are TDF. The color of the stones is so dreamy!!

@Keren16, what beautiful rings!!


----------



## Cordeliere

Madam Bijoux said:


> You could end up buying one of these.



I think your jewelry will resent the competition.   Competition for the spotlight is fierce.  congrats


----------



## nicole0612

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3617034
> 
> 
> This is a picture of my engagement ring & the wedding band that goes with it



Lovely rings Keren, very sophisticated and timeless. Even more special since they are reminiscent of your mother's wedding set.


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> Nicole, if it were me, I would go to the Gem & Jewelry shows which are held across the U.S. at various sites (google it).   I think they are actually called the International Gem & Jewelry shows.   These are big shows but you get to see a real variety of stones, not just what the neighborhood jeweler can scare up.   Plus a lot of the vendors design settings, they are jewelers.
> 
> I go once and a while for the beads carried at these shows.





nicole0612 said:


> Hi Eagle, I just remembered how knowledgeable you are about gemstones and thought I should ask for your help. Well I popped into this thread and saw that you had just posted with some great advice! I am taking screenshots and notes. I will do some research as to the durability and colors of these stone options. A gem show would be great fun.
> I was just reading an article in my research on a topic that will be familiar to you, but a new concept for me. I was wondering which of these stones is more valuable. It was explained that there are only 4 precious stones and that after that there is no recognized ranking of value. Instead it is taken on a stone by stone basis because the value changes so much based on the quality of the individual stone. Do you agree with this? It makes a lot of sense, but I also know that the Internet is full of information of varying credibility.


I have gone to International Gem and Jewelry Show several times over the years. It's a lot of fun and wonderful to see jewelry from different vendors from all over the country. It used to be a lot bigger. Definitely bargain for better prices.


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> any time I am in the kitchen making something tasty it's a celebratory event! DH and I decided long ago that cooking was not my strong suit. I am limited to breakfast and the occasional sandwich, and sometimes treats like this.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really wear hosiery unless my legs are going to be cold and legions won't work. I wear them so rarely that I still own a pair or two of DKNY!
> 
> 
> 
> Cordeliere, I love this. It's a gorgeous color! Love it....I think it would look incredible set with some pave diamonds (I like to "go big"), I do have an appreciation for semi precious stones and have some fun pieces. Not all amethyst is dark, though - I have a pair of Rose de France earrings:
> 
> View attachment 3616904
> 
> 
> I also have a feather-shaped pave pair with morganite (love) and angel skin coral.
> 
> 
> 
> Sjunky, it is very high priced but she is a good seller. I have purchased from her several times through her website. Maybe she is also selling it there?
> 
> Ok, it's five am. I've been up for an hour + coughing. Gonna try to go back to sleep.





Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3617034
> 
> 
> This is a picture of my engagement ring & the wedding band that goes with it


BBC and Keren, these are so beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I'm enjoying all the sparklies!! Please keep 'me coming. BBC those earrings are TDF! Haven't you posted a mod shot somewhere?
> 
> I was all set to return the RS and put them on for a bit before going out yesterday. They are the most natural heel height for my body. Bf liked them best of all the other options I showed him online. These are now the high bar for comfort and walkabilty


I hope you keep them.  I hope you keep them.   I hope you keep them.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Nicole
> 
> Do you have a favorite pop color bag?  If so, why not try to find a stone that is a similar color.   My favorite color is purple, but I find amethyst a bit dark.  My favorite non expensive stone is the dark pink of tourmaline.    I bought one in Brazil 15 years ago and still have not gotten it set.
> 
> View attachment 3616730
> 
> 
> Also because pinterest knows that I am currently interested in rings, they send me a couple of pins a week on rings.  A few weeks ago, they sent one on morganite.  I had never heard of it, but it would fit into the current trend of blush pink.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/43431...2754&utm_source=31&utm_term=1&utm_medium=2004


Cordy, purple sapphires exist, I have seen them.  To my eye they look quite similar to amethyst, but i've only seen 1 or 2.   However, sapphires are made of corundum (as are rubies) which is harder than the quartz that comprises amethysts.   That means that sapphires will look more brilliant b/c they can take a higher polish than amethysts.   I think spinels also come in purple.   

Pin interest sends me prompts every day.   I don't always look at them but when I do they are fun.


----------



## eagle1002us

Keren16 said:


> I do not know if it is possible with an European cut Diamond but a channel setting is safer.  My original engagement ring was old world cut with a prong setting.  After several prong replacements the diamond slipped out & lost.
> (It was replaced with a different diamond & a channel setting)


I have a friend whose prongs are always needing replacement bc they wear out.   So she doesn't wear her diamond, she substitutes a CZ.  What kind of stress or wear makes prongs wear out?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Thanks so much for the earrings love!!! Here is the mod shot, not my best pic:




And here are the other sparklies:




Madam Bijoux, I love the bag!!! What fun!!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Thanks so much for the earrings love!!! Here is the mod shot, not my best pic:
> 
> View attachment 3617611
> 
> 
> And here are the other sparklies:
> 
> View attachment 3617612
> 
> 
> Madam Bijoux, I love the bag!!! What fun!!!!


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!   Be still my beating heart!    Those are fab.  Loove the feather earrings.


----------



## katekluet

BBC said:


> any time I am in the kitchen making something tasty it's a celebratory event! DH and I decided long ago that cooking was not my strong suit. I am limited to breakfast and the occasional sandwich, and sometimes treats like this.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really wear hosiery unless my legs are going to be cold and legions won't work. I wear them so rarely that I still own a pair or two of DKNY!
> 
> 
> 
> Cordeliere, I love this. It's a gorgeous color! Love it....I think it would look incredible set with some pave diamonds (I like to "go big"), I do have an appreciation for semi precious stones and have some fun pieces. Not all amethyst is dark, though - I have a pair of Rose de France earrings:
> 
> View attachment 3616904
> 
> 
> I also have a feather-shaped pave pair with morganite (love) and angel skin coral.
> 
> 
> 
> Sjunky, it is very high priced but she is a good seller. I have purchased from her several times through her website. Maybe she is also selling it there?
> 
> Ok, it's five am. I've been up for an hour + coughing. Gonna try to go back to sleep.


BBC, your earrings are lovely...who is the jeweler?


----------



## Notorious Pink

katekluet said:


> BBC, your earrings are lovely...who is the jeweler?



I got the amethyst pair at Mitchells [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360] The designer is Kathleen Dughi. She passed away a few years ago and her family runs the business, from what I understand they will only produce her original designs. Her pieces are gorgeous:

www.kathleendughi.com

My jewelry SA Jacquie featured them on her Instagram @jacquiejewels - her feed is very dangerous for me!!!

The other pair are by Sutra.


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Thanks so much for the earrings love!!! Here is the mod shot, not my best pic:
> 
> View attachment 3617611
> 
> 
> And here are the other sparklies:
> 
> View attachment 3617612
> 
> 
> Madam Bijoux, I love the bag!!! What fun!!!!



The lavender earrings are beautiful combined with your lovely hair and the carnelian VCA.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> I have a friend whose prongs are always needing replacement bc they wear out.   So she doesn't wear her diamond, she substitutes a CZ.  What kind of stress or wear makes prongs wear out?



Pressure against anything hard. It can be wear from stones or metal in other jewelry that rubs against the prongs, it can be from lifting weights, gardening, housework etc. I told the jeweler yesterday that I never take off my rings and do everything with them on. She was shocked and said she strongly recommends against it. Generally for an insurance policy on jewelry to remain valid the item needs to be inspected every 6 months by a jeweler to make sure that the prongs are still strong and tightly grasping the stones, if not then they will be tightened.


----------



## Keren16

dharma said:


> @BBC, the earrings are TDF. The color of the stones is so dreamy!!
> 
> @Keren16, what beautiful rings!!



Thank you dharma!


----------



## Keren16

Moirai said:


> BBC and Keren, these are so beautiful! Thanks for sharing.



Thank you Moirai!


----------



## Keren16

Cordeliere said:


> Nicole
> 
> Do you have a favorite pop color bag?  If so, why not try to find a stone that is a similar color.   My favorite color is purple, but I find amethyst a bit dark.  My favorite non expensive stone is the dark pink of tourmaline.    I bought one in Brazil 15 years ago and still have not gotten it set.
> 
> View attachment 3616730
> 
> 
> Also because pinterest knows that I am currently interested in rings, they send me a couple of pins a week on rings.  A few weeks ago, they sent one on morganite.  I had never heard of it, but it would fit into the current trend of blush pink.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/43431...2754&utm_source=31&utm_term=1&utm_medium=2004



This is beautiful stone!  It would look wonderful in a setting


----------



## Keren16

BBC said:


> Thanks so much for the earrings love!!! Here is the mod shot, not my best pic:
> 
> View attachment 3617611
> 
> 
> And here are the other sparklies:
> 
> View attachment 3617612
> 
> 
> Madam Bijoux, I love the bag!!! What fun!!!!



It's a great pic!  Beautiful !


----------



## Keren16

nicole0612 said:


> Lovely rings Keren, very sophisticated and timeless. Even more special since they are reminiscent of your mother's wedding set.



Thank you Nicole!  Also for remembering my story!!


----------



## Keren16

eagle1002us said:


> I have a friend whose prongs are always needing replacement bc they wear out.   So she doesn't wear her diamond, she substitutes a CZ.  What kind of stress or wear makes prongs wear out?



I do not know why the prongs wore out.  I had them replaced several times. I usually take my rings off when I am home.  If I am washing my hands, the rings are only on when it is in a public place.

This is the original.  I saved it for sentimental reasons


----------



## Keren16

nicole0612 said:


> Pressure against anything hard. It can be wear from stones or metal in other jewelry that rubs against the prongs, it can be from lifting weights, gardening, housework etc. I told the jeweler yesterday that I never take off my rings and do everything with them on. She was shocked and said she strongly recommends against it. Generally for an insurance policy on jewelry to remain valid the item needs to be inspected every 6 months by a jeweler to make sure that the prongs are still strong and tightly grasping the stones, if not then they will be tightened.



That is interesting.  My original diamond was fortunately insured.  
I always take my rings off at home.  Mainly because I don't want soap, etc to gum up on the rings & dull the stones


----------



## Moirai

I also don't wear my diamond ring at home. Nor to work either. On weekends and days off. I have been lucky in that I have not had to replace the prongs. It's set in platinum with 4 prongs. It's my favorite piece of jewelry.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> I have a friend whose prongs are always needing replacement bc they wear out.   So she doesn't wear her diamond, she substitutes a CZ.  What kind of stress or wear makes prongs wear out?



Good question.  I have lost a small stone out of my ring on two different occasions.  That is why I plan to redo my ring.   I do use my hands a lot and seldom took the ring off.  Haven't been wearing it since the most recent stone loss.


----------



## katekluet

BBC said:


> I got the amethyst pair at Mitchells [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360] The designer is Kathleen Dughi. She passed away a few years ago and her family runs the business, from what I understand they will only produce her original designs. Her pieces are gorgeous:
> 
> www.kathleendughi.com
> 
> My jewelry SA Jacquie featured them on her Instagram @jacquiejewels - her feed is very dangerous for me!!!
> 
> The other pair are by Sutra.


Thank you so much. I will talk to my jewelry SA at the Mitchell's west coast stores next visit. You  wear them beautifully.


----------



## Genie27

Look at these from her website:


----------



## Keren16

Moirai said:


> I also don't wear my diamond ring at home. Nor to work either. On weekends and days off. I have been lucky in that I have not had to replace the prongs. It's set in platinum with 4 prongs. It's my favorite piece of jewelry.



Isn't platinum stronger than white or yellow gold?

The past several years, I have been mainly wearing a wedding band instead of my engagement ring & the matching band.  It's less complicated.  I still take it & a ring on my other hand off when I am home.


----------



## Moirai

Keren16 said:


> Isn't platinum stronger than white or yellow gold?
> 
> The past several years, I have been mainly wearing a wedding band instead of my engagement ring & the matching band.  It's less complicated.  I still take it & a ring on my other hand off when I am home.


Yes, that's what I'm told by my jeweler.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Look at these from her website:



What amazing talent.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Pressure against anything hard. It can be wear from stones or metal in other jewelry that rubs against the prongs, it can be from lifting weights, gardening, housework etc. I told the jeweler yesterday that I never take off my rings and do everything with them on. She was shocked and said she strongly recommends against it. Generally for an insurance policy on jewelry to remain valid the item needs to be inspected every 6 months by a jeweler to make sure that the prongs are still strong and tightly grasping the stones, if not then they will be tightened.


Please don't swim with them on.  Chlorine is acidic and eats away at gold.  The damage might not be obvious but it will surely weaken them just as Chlorine fries hair.  
I bash into file cabinets every now and then and am surprised the stones are still intact.


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> I also don't wear my diamond ring at home. Nor to work either. On weekends and days off. I have been lucky in that I have not had to replace the prongs. It's set in platinum with 4 prongs. It's my favorite piece of jewelry.


Platinum is strong.


----------



## eagle1002us

Keren16 said:


> Isn't platinum stronger than white or yellow gold?
> 
> The past several years, I have been mainly wearing a wedding band instead of my engagement ring & the matching band.  It's less complicated.  I still take it & a ring on my other hand off when I am home.


Yes, it is stronger.   Around the turn of the 19th century, jewelers discovered that platinum could be used in lieu of silver to provide a white metal look to complement diamonds.  Plus, platinum was much stronger so a small amount was sufficient to hold the diamond in the mounting.   This led to the lacy, delicate look of Edwardian (1900-1910) mountings and jewelry.   

I knew someone who wore her rings for everything including washing dishes.  Her BF gave her a platinum ring from Tiffany's, a band ring, but she found even that got wear.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> Interesting.  Isn't there a famous Spinel somewhere?


Yes, there's a British crown jewel (it has a name) which was thought to be a ruby but turned out to be a spinel.


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> I have gone to International Gem and Jewelry Show several times over the years. It's a lot of fun and wonderful to see jewelry from different vendors from all over the country. It used to be a lot bigger. Definitely bargain for better prices.


A lot of jewelers have closed in the last couple of decades.   I think competition from department stores -- Yurman jewelry is ubiquitous -- and in-store fine jewelry boutiques had an impact.  I go for the beads.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> I got the amethyst pair at Mitchells [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360] The designer is Kathleen Dughi. She passed away a few years ago and her family runs the business, from what I understand they will only produce her original designs. Her pieces are gorgeous:
> 
> www.kathleendughi.com
> 
> My jewelry SA Jacquie featured them on her Instagram @jacquiejewels - her feed is very dangerous for me!!!
> 
> The other pair are by Sutra.


Kathleen Dughi is a superior designer IMO.   She uses red zircons which display as a soft pink, not many jewelers take advantage of the beauty of that stone.   If they use a zircon at all, it's a blue one, the color commonly associated with zircons.  Plus the wood setting really complements the ring color-wise.  She's amazing.  This is the first red zircon I have seen in such a novel unique setting.  Notice that the stone is bezel set, no prongs.   This protects the stone from chipping.


----------



## prepster

Waiting for DH to arrive from a trip, and Googled "Famous Spinel."  It belongs to _this_ lady, who wears it in her hat....



It is called the Black Prince Ruby, 170 cts., and is mounted in the Imperial State Crown just above the Cullinan II Diamond, which is 317 carats.

The Hope Spinel was auctioned in 2015 for the first time in 98 years.  It's here...




and was owned by Lady Mount Stephen, kindly doing a mod shot here.... (and who most certainly would have been a tPFer)




Who bought it in 1917 and left it to her niece Evelyn Reford,



Who passed it to her granddaughter.  Apparently this particular spinel at 50.13 carats is not large, but it is very clear and perfectly cut.  Spinels are apparently made of a similar composition as rubies and sapphires, and also garnets and tourmaline, because they can contain some of the same elements, just in differing amounts.  Red spinels are often found in the same mines as rubies.

The Hope Spinel was at one time a companion to this little diamond...


Which has its own exciting story.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> Yes, there's a British crown jewel (it has a name) which was thought to be a ruby but turned out to be a spinel.



Thanks Eagle!  Just saw your reply after I had gone off on my tangent.


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> Waiting for DH to arrive from a trip, and Googled "Famous Spinel."  It belongs to _this_ lady, who wears it in her hat....
> 
> View attachment 3617780
> 
> It is called the Black Prince Ruby, 170 cts., and is mounted in the Imperial State Crown just above the Cullinan II Diamond, which is 317 carats.
> 
> The Hope Spinel was auctioned in 2015 for the first time in 98 years.  It's here...
> 
> View attachment 3617781
> 
> 
> and was owned by Lady Mount Stephen, kindly doing a mod shot here.... (and who most certainly would have been a tPFer)
> 
> View attachment 3617782
> 
> 
> Who bought it in 1917 and left it to her niece Evelyn Reford,
> 
> View attachment 3617783
> 
> Who passed it to her granddaughter.  Apparently this particular spinel at 50.13 carats is not large, but it is very clear and perfectly cut.  Spinels are apparently made of a similar composition as rubies and sapphires, and also garnets and tourmaline, because they can contain some of the same elements, just in differing amounts.  Red spinels are often found in the same mines as rubies.
> 
> The Hope Spinel was at one time a companion to this little diamond...
> View attachment 3617784
> 
> Which has its own exciting story.



Prepster, I love this post. It has everything, interesting history, beautiful photos, great commentary. I would also like to tell you how much I enjoy your positive energy here! [emoji173]


----------



## Keren16

eagle1002us said:


> Yes, it is stronger.   Around the turn of the 19th century, jewelers discovered that platinum could be used in lieu of silver to provide a white metal look to complement diamonds.  Plus, platinum was much stronger so a small amount was sufficient to hold the diamond in the mounting.   This led to the lacy, delicate look of Edwardian (1900-1910) mountings and jewelry.
> 
> I knew someone who wore her rings for everything including washing dishes.  Her BF gave her a platinum ring from Tiffany's, a band ring, but she found even that got wear.



Thank you!  You are knowledgeable & it is an area I know very little background information


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> Prepster, I love this post. It has everything, interesting history, beautiful photos, great commentary. I would also like to tell you how much I enjoy your positive energy here! [emoji173]



+1


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> Kathleen Dughi is a superior designer IMO.   She uses red zircons which display as a soft pink, not many jewelers take advantage of the beauty of that stone.   If they use a zircon at all, it's a blue one, the color commonly associated with zircons.  Plus the wood setting really complements the ring color-wise.  She's amazing.  This is the first red zircon I have seen in such a novel unique setting.  Notice that the stone is bezel set, no prongs.   This protects the stone from chipping.



Thanks for posting this! I love the information. I do love her pieces, they use some amazing stones. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Notorious Pink

prepster said:


> Waiting for DH to arrive from a trip, and Googled "Famous Spinel."  It belongs to _this_ lady, who wears it in her hat....
> 
> View attachment 3617780
> 
> It is called the Black Prince Ruby, 170 cts., and is mounted in the Imperial State Crown just above the Cullinan II Diamond, which is 317 carats.
> 
> The Hope Spinel was auctioned in 2015 for the first time in 98 years.  It's here...
> 
> View attachment 3617781
> 
> 
> and was owned by Lady Mount Stephen, kindly doing a mod shot here.... (and who most certainly would have been a tPFer)
> 
> View attachment 3617782
> 
> 
> Who bought it in 1917 and left it to her niece Evelyn Reford,
> 
> View attachment 3617783
> 
> Who passed it to her granddaughter.  Apparently this particular spinel at 50.13 carats is not large, but it is very clear and perfectly cut.  Spinels are apparently made of a similar composition as rubies and sapphires, and also garnets and tourmaline, because they can contain some of the same elements, just in differing amounts.  Red spinels are often found in the same mines as rubies.
> 
> The Hope Spinel was at one time a companion to this little diamond...
> View attachment 3617784
> 
> Which has its own exciting story.



Love this, prepster!!!
Thank you.


----------



## prepster

nicole0612 said:


> Prepster, I love this post. It has everything, interesting history, beautiful photos, great commentary. I would also like to tell you how much I enjoy your positive energy here! [emoji173]





Cordeliere said:


> +1



Awww, thanks!    This is a fun thread, you are all so impressive and inspirational!  I needed this, as this morning the first sound I heard was the dog making that I'm-about-to-throw-up noise.  Lol! It's funny how quickly we bailed out of bed like a couple of firemen and leapt into action to drag him to a place without carpet.


----------



## Genie27

prepster said:


> Waiting for DH to arrive from a trip, and Googled "Famous Spinel."  It belongs to _this_ lady, who wears it in her hat....
> 
> View attachment 3617780
> 
> It is called the Black Prince Ruby, 170 cts., and is mounted in the Imperial State Crown just above the Cullinan II Diamond, which is 317 carats.
> 
> The Hope Spinel was auctioned in 2015 for the first time in 98 years.  It's here...
> 
> View attachment 3617781
> 
> 
> and was owned by Lady Mount Stephen, kindly doing a mod shot here.... (and who most certainly would have been a tPFer)
> 
> View attachment 3617782
> 
> 
> Who bought it in 1917 and left it to her niece Evelyn Reford,
> 
> View attachment 3617783
> 
> Who passed it to her granddaughter.  Apparently this particular spinel at 50.13 carats is not large, but it is very clear and perfectly cut.  Spinels are apparently made of a similar composition as rubies and sapphires, and also garnets and tourmaline, because they can contain some of the same elements, just in differing amounts.  Red spinels are often found in the same mines as rubies.
> 
> The Hope Spinel was at one time a companion to this little diamond...
> View attachment 3617784
> 
> Which has its own exciting story.


Fantastic post! I like the way you told the story. And ooh such gorgeous jewels.


----------



## prepster

BBC said:


> Love this, prepster!!!
> Thank you.



Thanks!  I read that her crown weighs 2.3 pounds.  Can you imagine?


----------



## dharma

prepster said:


> Awww, thanks!    This is a fun thread, you are all so impressive and inspirational!  I needed this, as this morning the first sound I heard was the dog making that I'm-about-to-throw-up noise.  Lol! It's funny how quickly we bailed out of bed like a couple of firemen and leapt into action to drag him to a place without carpet.


Ahh yes, that noise! Been there done that far too many times. Hope your fur babe was ok!


prepster said:


> Thanks!  I read that her crown weighs 2.3 pounds.  Can you imagine?


In The Crown, there was a scene where she practiced wearing it around the palace. She's probably pretty good at it by now, lol. I can't imagine AT ALL. I'm sure in my past lives I was not a queen but a wet nurse. Or a lady's maid/laundress if I was lucky.


----------



## Notorious Pink

prepster said:


> Thanks!  I read that her crown weighs 2.3 pounds.  Can you imagine?



My neck hurts just thinking of it!


----------



## dharma

eagle1002us said:


> Yes, it is stronger.   Around the turn of the 19th century, jewelers discovered that platinum could be used in lieu of silver to provide a white metal look to complement diamonds.  Plus, platinum was much stronger so a small amount was sufficient to hold the diamond in the mounting.   This led to the lacy, delicate look of Edwardian (1900-1910) mountings and jewelry.
> 
> I knew someone who wore her rings for everything including washing dishes.  Her BF gave her a platinum ring from Tiffany's, a band ring, but she found even that got wear.


Eagle, fabulous information, thank you. I love Edwardian jewelry but never realized that the advance of platinum is what led to the delicate design work of that time. DH and I married very young and I wanted an antique ring so badly. As a modern guy who never spent that much money on anything in his life, he wanted a new diamond that he could understand. I should have insisted on a rose cut or miners cut but I was just happy to get engaged, lol. 
The jeweler placed a modern stone that DH selected in a platinum setting from the turn of the century. I love the ring, but I don't wear it much these days.


----------



## prepster

dharma said:


> Eagle, fabulous information, thank you. I love Edwardian jewelry but never realized that the advance of platinum is what led to the delicate design work of that time. DH and I married very young and I wanted an antique ring so badly. As a modern guy who never spent that much money on anything in his life, he wanted a new diamond that he could understand. I should have insisted on a rose cut or miners cut but I was just happy to get engaged, lol.
> The jeweler placed a modern stone that DH selected in a platinum setting from the turn of the century. I love the ring, but I don't wear it much these days.
> View attachment 3618095
> 
> View attachment 3618096



Stunning!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe!

I saw these dazzlers today and thought I would add, Madam B they made me think you should borrow them from Empress Eugenie.



Also, I need this size suitcase to bring home all my stuff from Paris!


----------



## Mindi B

HA!  I could fit in that, MrsO!  You must bring it home so I can stow away on your next trip.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> I saw these dazzlers today and thought I would add, Madam B they made me think you should borrow them from Empress Eugenie.
> View attachment 3618258
> View attachment 3618259
> 
> Also, I need this size suitcase to bring home all my stuff from Paris!
> 
> View attachment 3618260


I would love to borrow those beauties. I would probably forget to give them back.​


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> Thanks!  I read that her crown weighs 2.3 pounds.  Can you imagine?


The crown really needs to be made of some lightweight titanium or (dare I say this):  really pretty lightweight cardboard -- a very common material for crowns, as we all know. 
I don't know how Queen E stands the weight on her head.  I have not been watching PBS Victoria but I know from my Victorian readings that at one point Queen V had an itty-bitty crown made and she wore that from time to time.   Like a doll's crown.


----------



## Mindi B

And you could wear them anywhere, anytime, Madam, because no one would ever believe they were real!  Yowza.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> I saw these dazzlers today and thought I would add, Madam B they made me think you should borrow them from Empress Eugenie.
> View attachment 3618258
> View attachment 3618259
> 
> Also, I need this size suitcase to bring home all my stuff from Paris!
> 
> View attachment 3618260


The top ornament with the uneven drop is called a negligee ornament.  Just so you know when you go to buy it.  I think these things have been around for quite a while.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> Waiting for DH to arrive from a trip, and Googled "Famous Spinel."  It belongs to _this_ lady, who wears it in her hat....
> 
> View attachment 3617780
> 
> It is called the Black Prince Ruby, 170 cts., and is mounted in the Imperial State Crown just above the Cullinan II Diamond, which is 317 carats.
> 
> The Hope Spinel was auctioned in 2015 for the first time in 98 years.  It's here...
> 
> View attachment 3617781
> 
> 
> and was owned by Lady Mount Stephen, kindly doing a mod shot here.... (and who most certainly would have been a tPFer)
> 
> View attachment 3617782
> 
> 
> Who bought it in 1917 and left it to her niece Evelyn Reford,
> 
> View attachment 3617783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
> Who passed it to her granddaughter.  Apparently this particular spinel at 50.13 carats is not large, but it is very clear and perfectly cut.  Spinels are apparently made of a similar composition as rubies and sapphires, and also garnets and tourmaline, because they can contain some of the same elements, just in differing amounts.  Red spinels are often found in the same mines as rubies.
> 
> The Hope Spinel was at one time a companion to this little diamond...
> View attachment 3617784
> 
> Which has its own exciting story.


The necklace that the crowned queen is wearing is called a riviere.  It has an antique look to the diamonds.  (I mean, they _are _antique of course, but it's such a distinctive look).


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> The top ornament with the uneven drop is called a negligee ornament.  Just so you know when you go to buy it.  I think these things have been around for quite a while.



Well obviously.  Don't you have one of these to wear with your negligee?  I had a little trouble with the dingle dangles on mine getting in the way this morning when I was cleaning up dog barf, but other than that, it adds a welcome sparkle to my pjs.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> Well obviously.  Don't you have one of these to wear with your negligee?  I had a little trouble with the dingle dangles on mine getting in the way this morning when I was cleaning up dog barf, but other than that, it adds a welcome sparkle to my pjs.


Too funny!  I'm pretty sure "dingle dangles" is an official jewelry term, if not it should be.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> The necklace that the crowned queen is wearing is called a riviere.  It has an antique look to the diamonds.  (I mean, they _are _antique of course, but it's such a distinctive look).



That's very interesting--a river of diamonds.  You are so smart.  How in the world do you know all of this?  I wonder if this necklace is hers or if it is a part of the Crown Jewels.  I wish QEII was on tPF, I'd love to ask her some questions.  She would start a Launer bag thread I'm sure.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> Thanks Eagle!  Just saw your reply after I had gone off on my tangent.


You done good, prepster.  Historical research -- no, wait -- carefully illustrated and curated historical research is your forte.  Great story on the spinel.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> That's very interesting--a river of diamonds.  You are so smart.  How in the world do you know all of this?  I wonder if this necklace is hers or if it is a part of the Crown Jewels.  I wish QEII was on tPF, I'd love to ask her some questions.  She would start a Launer bag thread I'm sure.


I have a lot of books on fashion and sewing, on jewelry history and design, bios of some British (Wallis Simpson!) and Russian royalty, and a lot on the lead up to World War 1 and how it was conducted, plus the Russian Revolution.    Pre-War Europe very interesting culturally.   Churchill said something like, "The old world in its sunset was fair to see."


----------



## Keren16

dharma said:


> Eagle, fabulous information, thank you. I love Edwardian jewelry but never realized that the advance of platinum is what led to the delicate design work of that time. DH and I married very young and I wanted an antique ring so badly. As a modern guy who never spent that much money on anything in his life, he wanted a new diamond that he could understand. I should have insisted on a rose cut or miners cut but I was just happy to get engaged, lol.
> The jeweler placed a modern stone that DH selected in a platinum setting from the turn of the century. I love the ring, but I don't wear it much these days.
> View attachment 3618095
> 
> View attachment 3618096



Your ring is beautiful!
I know you will receive many compliments when you wear it
Most important is how wonderful you will feel !!


----------



## Keren16

eagle1002us said:


> I have a lot of books on fashion and sewing, on jewelry history and design, bios of some British (Wallis Simpson!) and Russian royalty, and a lot on the lead up to World War 1 and how it was conducted, plus the Russian Revolution.    Pre-War Europe very interesting culturally.   Churchill said something like, "The old world in its sunset was fair to see."



Has this been an interest of yours for a while?
You have an amazing knowledge about the era.  
It's a different way to understand this period of time,  socially & culturally expressed


----------



## Keren16

prepster said:


> Waiting for DH to arrive from a trip, and Googled "Famous Spinel."  It belongs to _this_ lady, who wears it in her hat....
> 
> View attachment 3617780
> 
> It is called the Black Prince Ruby, 170 cts., and is mounted in the Imperial State Crown just above the Cullinan II Diamond, which is 317 carats.
> 
> The Hope Spinel was auctioned in 2015 for the first time in 98 years.  It's here...
> 
> View attachment 3617781
> 
> 
> and was owned by Lady Mount Stephen, kindly doing a mod shot here.... (and who most certainly would have been a tPFer)
> 
> View attachment 3617782
> 
> 
> Who bought it in 1917 and left it to her niece Evelyn Reford,
> 
> View attachment 3617783
> 
> Who passed it to her granddaughter.  Apparently this particular spinel at 50.13 carats is not large, but it is very clear and perfectly cut.  Spinels are apparently made of a similar composition as rubies and sapphires, and also garnets and tourmaline, because they can contain some of the same elements, just in differing amounts.  Red spinels are often found in the same mines as rubies.
> 
> The Hope Spinel was at one time a companion to this little diamond...
> View attachment 3617784
> 
> Which has its own exciting story.



Great research 
Beautiful photography !


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> I saw these dazzlers today and thought I would add, Madam B they made me think you should borrow them from Empress Eugenie.
> View attachment 3618258
> View attachment 3618259
> 
> Also, I need this size suitcase to bring home all my stuff from Paris!
> 
> View attachment 3618260


Where does one use a suitcase this large? Crazy but I love it! The diamonds ain't too bad either!


----------



## dharma

Keren16 said:


> Your ring is beautiful!
> I know you will receive many compliments when you wear it
> Most important is how wonderful you will feel !!


Thank you Keren, I have enjoyed it for many years. Our 27th anniversary is this summer. Don't know if that makes me laugh or cry, lol. Where does the time go?


----------



## nicole0612

dharma said:


> Eagle, fabulous information, thank you. I love Edwardian jewelry but never realized that the advance of platinum is what led to the delicate design work of that time. DH and I married very young and I wanted an antique ring so badly. As a modern guy who never spent that much money on anything in his life, he wanted a new diamond that he could understand. I should have insisted on a rose cut or miners cut but I was just happy to get engaged, lol.
> The jeweler placed a modern stone that DH selected in a platinum setting from the turn of the century. I love the ring, but I don't wear it much these days.
> View attachment 3618095
> 
> View attachment 3618096


Dharma, your antique setting is romantic and beautiful.  I think you did well with the modern stone in the antique setting.  Do you not wear it often due to the delicay of the setting?  Or is it more that you find yourself wearing your other rings instead?
Like you, I was also smitten with antique jewelry from the turn of the century and wanted one for my engagement ring.  My husband wasn't as swept away by the idea.  In the end, he bought a modern diamond and I bought my own separate 1910 ring with european cut diamonds and small mine cut cut diamonds.  I saw so many gorgeous rings that were fully antique and almost bought a couple, but it is very difficult to find high quality antique diamonds.  The style of the time was to have "warmer" stones, not colorless stones like today.  I have read that this is because lighting at the time was candlelight and gas lamps, and these stones looked very good in that softer lighting.  On the other hand, clarity is often very good for old european cut (not necessarily for mine cut).  The downside I found to mine cut diamonds is that they are not as sparkly.  The light seems to bounce around inside the stone rather than shooting outwards like with later cuts, and when the stones are turned the large facets cast shadows inside the stones so that they seem to have dark impurities that are not actually there.  I do like the old european cut, they are actually more sparkly than modern diamonds but because of the way the facets are cut. The table (the top, flat part) is small and the stone is deeper than a modern brilliant cut.  This makes the light shoot around like crazy (Calling Eagle for fact check: is this "scintillation"?) but it also makes the old european cut stone look much smaller than it actually is.
This is one of my favorite websites for vintage and antique rings: https://erstwhilejewelry.com/


----------



## nicole0612

Here are two of my favorite rings from the Erstwhile website.  They could be non-traditional engagement rings, right hand rings or cocktail rings.  I think I will take both!
https://erstwhilejewelry.com/collec...s/products/art-deco-sapphire-and-emerald-ring
https://erstwhilejewelry.com/collec...s/products/1-87-carat-edwardian-engement-ring


----------



## Genie27

Ooh, European Art Deco and Art Nouveau pieces would be my all time favourites. AD would be more wearable, but AN - sigh! I was fortunate enough to see the Mucha exhibit in Prague, a few years ago, which included the extensive collection of Mucha art owned by Ivan Lendl.


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Eagle, fabulous information, thank you. I love Edwardian jewelry but never realized that the advance of platinum is what led to the delicate design work of that time. DH and I married very young and I wanted an antique ring so badly. As a modern guy who never spent that much money on anything in his life, he wanted a new diamond that he could understand. I should have insisted on a rose cut or miners cut but I was just happy to get engaged, lol.
> The jeweler placed a modern stone that DH selected in a platinum setting from the turn of the century. I love the ring, but I don't wear it much these days.
> View attachment 3618095
> 
> View attachment 3618096


Dharma, it definitely looks nice on your finger.  I can see why you love it.  You should wear it.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Here are two of my favorite rings from the Erstwhile website.  They could be non-traditional engagement rings, right hand rings or cocktail rings.  I think I will take both!
> https://erstwhilejewelry.com/collec...s/products/art-deco-sapphire-and-emerald-ring
> https://erstwhilejewelry.com/collec...s/products/1-87-carat-edwardian-engement-ring


What a great site!   Both rings were so interesting but I particularly liked seeing the ring from 1915.   Thank you for posting this.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe!
> 
> I saw these dazzlers today and thought I would add, Madam B they made me think you should borrow them from Empress Eugenie.
> View attachment 3618258
> View attachment 3618259
> 
> Also, I need this size suitcase to bring home all my stuff from Paris!
> 
> View attachment 3618260


Mrs. Owen, this is the proper way to wear your new negligee pendant -- referencing Queen Mary on the lef who was the wife of George V.  These two were the parents of Edward VIII, who, as Prince of Wales married Wallis Simpson, my heroine from Baltimore. 
There is no point in wearing a grand negligee pendant unless you wear it layered with your other haute joaillerie.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Ooh, European Art Deco and Art Nouveau pieces would be my all time favourites. AD would be more wearable, but AN - sigh! I was fortunate enough to see the Mucha exhibit in Prague, a few years ago, which included the extensive collection of Mucha art owned by Ivan Lendl.


How wonderful!  I saw the Lalique exhibit in the Sacker Museum in Washington, D.C. about 20 years ago.  Loved that.


----------



## dharma

nicole0612 said:


> Here are two of my favorite rings from the Erstwhile website.  They could be non-traditional engagement rings, right hand rings or cocktail rings.  I think I will take both!
> https://erstwhilejewelry.com/collec...s/products/art-deco-sapphire-and-emerald-ring
> https://erstwhilejewelry.com/collec...s/products/1-87-carat-edwardian-engement-ring


I love this site, thank you for the link. The 1915 is my favorite! I also appreciate all the diamond info, thank you. I see what you mean regarding the cuts.   I guess I don't wear my ring as much because I use my hands constantly at work and the bottom of the band has become noticeably thinner. I do wear it going out but at this point I am saving it for my daughter.


----------



## dharma

eagle1002us said:


> Mrs. Owen, this is the proper way to wear your new negligee pendant -- referencing Queen Mary on the lef who was the wife of George V.  These two were the parents of Edward VIII, who, as Prince of Wales married Wallis Simpson, my heroine from Baltimore.
> There is no point in wearing a grand negligee pendant unless you wear it layered with your other haute joaillerie.


Hmmm,  I really like Camilla's diamond snake. I looove snake jewelry


----------



## Moirai

Nicole, you have started me into looking for compression hosiery 
Nordstrom sells some online. Have you ever used Insignia by Sigvaris or Item m6?


----------



## Genie27

eagle1002us said:


> What a great site!   Both rings were so interesting but I particularly liked seeing the ring from 1915.   Thank you for posting this.


The one with the sapphire surround on the diamond? That one is quite magnificent.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Dharma, your antique setting is romantic and beautiful.  I think you did well with the modern stone in the antique setting.  Do you not wear it often due to the delicay of the setting?  Or is it more that you find yourself wearing your other rings instead?
> Like you, I was also smitten with antique jewelry from the turn of the century and wanted one for my engagement ring.  My husband wasn't as swept away by the idea.  In the end, he bought a modern diamond and I bought my own separate 1910 ring with european cut diamonds and small mine cut cut diamonds.  I saw so many gorgeous rings that were fully antique and almost bought a couple, but it is very difficult to find high quality antique diamonds.  The style of the time was to have "warmer" stones, not colorless stones like today.  I have read that this is because lighting at the time was candlelight and gas lamps, and these stones looked very good in that softer lighting.  On the other hand, clarity is often very good for old european cut (not necessarily for mine cut).  The downside I found to mine cut diamonds is that they are not as sparkly.  The light seems to bounce around inside the stone rather than shooting outwards like with later cuts, and when the stones are turned the large facets cast shadows inside the stones so that they seem to have dark impurities that are not actually there.  I do like the old european cut, they are actually more sparkly than modern diamonds but because of the way the facets are cut. The table (the top, flat part) is small and the stone is deeper than a modern brilliant cut.  This makes the light shoot around like crazy (Calling Eagle for fact check: is this "scintillation"?) but it also makes the old european cut stone look much smaller than it actually is.
> This is one of my favorite websites for vintage and antique rings: https://erstwhilejewelry.com/


This is very interesting, Nicole.  I used to know a bit about rose cut, old Mine cut, and European cut diamonds but not so much anymore.   I gravitate more toward colored stones than diamonds.    I know one of these diamond cuts has the culet whacked off and this displays as a small dark circle when you look thru the table to the bottom of the diamond.  I think you should be crowned our diamond expert.  I never knew what you said in your post.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> The one with the sapphire surround on the diamond? That one is quite magnificent.


The 1915 one is Edwardian, so it has a floral inspiration.  I do like florals.   The deco one is floridly geometric and wonderful in its own way.  I've certainly never seen such a large deco ring.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> That's very interesting--a river of diamonds.  You are so smart.  How in the world do you know all of this?  I wonder if this necklace is hers or if it is a part of the Crown Jewels.  I wish QEII was on tPF, I'd love to ask her some questions.  She would start a Launer bag thread I'm sure.


And prepster, here's Anna Wintour wearing a riviere necklace.   This is why learning about jewelry history is interesting:  styles and stylistic influences like Deco or Nouveau carry over into different eras.  They repeat.


----------



## scarf1

Thanks. 


nicole0612 said:


> Here are two of my favorite rings from the Erstwhile website.  They could be non-traditional engagement rings, right hand rings or cocktail rings.  I think I will take both!
> https://erstwhilejewelry.com/collec...s/products/art-deco-sapphire-and-emerald-ring
> https://erstwhilejewelry.com/collec...s/products/1-87-carat-edwardian-engement-ring


Enjoyed that website. Do you know of similar for bracelets and brooches?


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Hmmm,  I really like Camilla's diamond snake. I looove snake jewelry


I do, too.   I try for snakes that look reasonably friendly.   I am afraid if they have fangs the fangs will snag my clothing.   I saw one once that had huge serrated teeth.   I hadn't seen anything quite like that; it was pretty interesting.   I think it was an ethnic (Asian) snake.   I don't see it readily on the web.  Point is that there are snakes and then, there are snakes.


----------



## eagle1002us

Keren16 said:


> Has this been an interest of yours for a while?
> You have an amazing knowledge about the era.
> It's a different way to understand this period of time,  socially & culturally expressed


Thank you.   We are a household of readers, DH and I.  And, I've gone to jewelry conferences and of course exhibits from time to time.   It's visually stimulating:  WOW!  THAT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you.   We are a household of readers, DH and I.  And, I've gone to jewelry conferences and of course exhibits from time to time.   It's visually stimulating:  WOW!  THAT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


Your knowledge is impressive, eagle. This thread is not only enjoyable but quite a learning experience.


----------



## Cordeliere

Here is a Vogue pop psychology explanation of what the cuts of our engagement rings say about us.

https://www.vogue.com/article/engag...0&spJobID=923731945&spReportId=OTIzNzMxOTQ1S0


----------



## Keren16

Cordeliere said:


> Here is a Vogue pop psychology explanation of what the cuts of our engagement rings say about us.
> 
> https://www.vogue.com/article/engag...0&spJobID=923731945&spReportId=OTIzNzMxOTQ1S0



Thank you!
This was fun to read


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Here is a Vogue pop psychology explanation of what the cuts of our engagement rings say about us.
> 
> https://www.vogue.com/article/engag...0&spJobID=923731945&spReportId=OTIzNzMxOTQ1S0


Things like this are always good for a laugh.  When I got engaged a million years ago, it was round, marquise, pear or emerald cut and that was it.  Cushion cut, Asscher cut etc were not around in the general population if at all.  The round was the most traditional and what your mom had, so who wanted that?  The emerald was not terribly popular because most of them had no sparkle at all.  I wanted a pear that was very rounded for bling value and a that is exactly what I got.  Still have it, still wear it and have no desire to change it or  "trade up" as some girls like to say.   I attach much sentimental value to my ring.  I think a person should do what they feel most comfortable with.  I also now have my grandmother's ring which is a real beauty in an Art Deco setting.  I have my mom's round diamond that I need to do something with because hate the setting she had made several years ago.
Here is my grandmother's ring.


----------



## Genie27

I tend to go towards pointed and angular shapes rather than round. If I were to get a solitaire, it would be square. Well, maybe. Perhaps a round would be more sparkly - Nicole, I'm coming to you if I ever need to pick one.

Or better yet, that riviere of Anna Wintour's. 

Grace, that ring is lovely!


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> I tend to go towards pointed and angular shapes rather than round. If I were to get a solitaire, it would be square. Well, maybe. Perhaps a round would be more sparkly - Nicole, I'm coming to you if I ever need to pick one.
> 
> Or better yet, that riviere of Anna Wintour's.
> 
> Grace, that ring is lovely!


Thanks!  My mother kept it locked up for decades and it wasn't worn.  i won't even begin to explain that.  I had to get it fixed because one of the sapphires was missing.   It was a special cut and it had to be done as a custom.  It certainly isn't an everyday sort of ring, but I will try to wear it.


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> Nicole, you have started me into looking for compression hosiery
> Nordstrom sells some online. Have you ever used Insignia by Sigvaris or Item m6?





eagle1002us said:


> This is very interesting, Nicole.  I used to know a bit about rose cut, old Mine cut, and European cut diamonds but not so much anymore.   I gravitate more toward colored stones than diamonds.    I know one of these diamond cuts has the culet whacked off and this displays as a small dark circle when you look thru the table to the bottom of the diamond.  I think you should be crowned our diamond expert.  I never knew what you said in your post.



I am the queen of antique diamonds AND of compression stockings! That basically sums up exactly what I am like in real life. Feminine, delicate and just a little bit dorky and weird. [emoji4]

Moirai, I do wear sigvaris; it is medical grade so it's quite tight if you're not used to it. I only wear their opaque styles, because their sheer styles are not sufficiently sheer for me. My impression of m6 is that it is just slightly tight and not "graduated compression" (meaning that the toes are the tightest and the thighs are not tight, to promote blood flow and reduce swelling in the extremities). M6 may be more of a hybrid of shapewear and light compression. That could be very nice if that's what you're looking for, but I've never tried that brand.


----------



## nicole0612

scarf1 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Enjoyed that website. Do you know of similar for bracelets and brooches?



I have a couple of other sites that I look at, and they do have bracelets and brooches.  They are all local stores, but they have nice websites.  Isadora's has the most charming website of the 3, but the others have more volume.
Isadora's is the store where t I got my "from me-to me" wedding ring.  My husband bought the engagement ring and then considered his job done!  No problem, I am more than happy to buy jewelry for myself.

Isadora's: https://isadoras.com/#
Bracelets:http://isadoras.com/antique-vintage-jewelry/antique-jewelry/fine-estate-bracelets
Brooches: http://isadoras.com/antique-vintage-jewelry/antique-jewelry/antique-vintage-brooches
Era Gem:
Bracelets: http://eragem.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=bracelet
Brooches: http://eragem.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=brooch
Lang Antiques:
Bracelets: https://www.langantiques.com/vintage-jewelry/bracelets.html
Brooches: https://www.langantiques.com/vintage-jewelry/pins-and-brooches.html


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> Here is a Vogue pop psychology explanation of what the cuts of our engagement rings say about us.
> 
> https://www.vogue.com/article/engag...0&spJobID=923731945&spReportId=OTIzNzMxOTQ1S0


That was a fun read.  While my rings are made of round stones, my earrings (also a from me-to me gift) are asscher cut, which they equate to liking antiques


----------



## Notorious Pink

gracekelly said:


> Things like this are always good for a laugh.  When I got engaged a million years ago, it was round, marquise, pear or emerald cut and that was it.  Cushion cut, Asscher cut etc were not around in the general population if at all.  The round was the most traditional and what your mom had, so who wanted that?  The emerald was not terribly popular because most of them had no sparkle at all.  I wanted a pear that was very rounded for bling value and a that is exactly what I got.  Still have it, still wear it and have no desire to change it or  "trade up" as some girls like to say.   I attach much sentimental value to my ring.  I think a person should do what they feel most comfortable with.  I also now have my grandmother's ring which is a real beauty in an Art Deco setting.  I have my mom's round diamond that I need to do something with because hate the setting she had made several years ago.
> Here is my grandmother's ring.
> View attachment 3618862
> View attachment 3618863



This ring is stunning!!!! Wow, it is very special. 
Although in my mind that is totally an everyday ring.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> Things like this are always good for a laugh.  When I got engaged a million years ago, it was round, marquise, pear or emerald cut and that was it.  Cushion cut, Asscher cut etc were not around in the general population if at all.  The round was the most traditional and what your mom had, so who wanted that?  The emerald was not terribly popular because most of them had no sparkle at all.  I wanted a pear that was very rounded for bling value and a that is exactly what I got.  Still have it, still wear it and have no desire to change it or  "trade up" as some girls like to say.   I attach much sentimental value to my ring.  I think a person should do what they feel most comfortable with.  I also now have my grandmother's ring which is a real beauty in an Art Deco setting.  I have my mom's round diamond that I need to do something with because hate the setting she had made several years ago.
> Here is my grandmother's ring.
> View attachment 3618862
> View attachment 3618863


I think I just broke the "like" button.  You just transported our website fantasies right onto your finger. The impact of a antique jewelry like this is not just the uniqueness and beauty.  I start thinking about the life of the woman who wore it before me; everything she experienced; all of the history she saw, her private joys and sorrows.  
Of course for you, it's not a total mystery or daydream, since this is your grandmother's ring, but still, doesn't it make you wonder about her private inner life or what went on behind closed doors?


----------



## Keren16

nicole0612 said:


> I am the queen of antique diamonds AND of compression stockings! That basically sums up exactly what I am like in real life. Feminine, delicate and just a little bit dorky and weird. [emoji4]
> 
> Moirai, I do wear sigvaris; it is medical grade so it's quite tight if you're not used to it. I only wear their opaque styles, because their sheer styles are not sufficiently sheer for me. My impression of m6 is that it is just slightly tight and not "graduated compression" (meaning that the toes are the tightest and the thighs are not tight, to promote blood flow and reduce swelling in the extremities). M6 may be more of a hybrid of shapewear and light compression. That could be very nice if that's what you're looking for, but I've never tried that brand.



I don't think that at all.  Antique jewelry signifies independence of thought.  Sentimentality also


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> , I am more than happy to buy jewelry for myself.


I have no idea why the word "jewelry" is a hyperlink to a site called jewelry.com!  I did not do that!


----------



## Moirai

gracekelly said:


> Things like this are always good for a laugh.  When I got engaged a million years ago, it was round, marquise, pear or emerald cut and that was it.  Cushion cut, Asscher cut etc were not around in the general population if at all.  The round was the most traditional and what your mom had, so who wanted that?  The emerald was not terribly popular because most of them had no sparkle at all.  I wanted a pear that was very rounded for bling value and a that is exactly what I got.  Still have it, still wear it and have no desire to change it or  "trade up" as some girls like to say.   I attach much sentimental value to my ring.  I think a person should do what they feel most comfortable with.  I also now have my grandmother's ring which is a real beauty in an Art Deco setting.  I have my mom's round diamond that I need to do something with because hate the setting she had made several years ago.
> Here is my grandmother's ring.
> View attachment 3618862
> View attachment 3618863


That is absolutely gorgeous. How lucky you are to have this piece of beauty to remember your grandmother.


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> I have no idea why the word "jewelry" is a hyperlink to a site called jewelry.com!  I did not do that!


It does it to me too with other words I use


----------



## Keren16

gracekelly said:


> Things like this are always good for a laugh.  When I got engaged a million years ago, it was round, marquise, pear or emerald cut and that was it.  Cushion cut, Asscher cut etc were not around in the general population if at all.  The round was the most traditional and what your mom had, so who wanted that?  The emerald was not terribly popular because most of them had no sparkle at all.  I wanted a pear that was very rounded for bling value and a that is exactly what I got.  Still have it, still wear it and have no desire to change it or  "trade up" as some girls like to say.   I attach much sentimental value to my ring.  I think a person should do what they feel most comfortable with.  I also now have my grandmother's ring which is a real beauty in an Art Deco setting.  I have my mom's round diamond that I need to do something with because hate the setting she had made several years ago.
> Here is my grandmother's ring.
> View attachment 3618862
> View attachment 3618863



This is a beautiful and intricately designed ring.  
I understand the sentimentality.  For me that is the purpose of the ring


----------



## nicole0612

Keren16 said:


> I don't think that at all.  Antique jewelry signifies independence of thought.  Sentimentality also



I should have been less silly.  I agree with you.  
I just thought it was funny to realize that I am walking around today wearing a silk skirt, ballet flats, long wavy hair, antique diamonds...and compression stockings!


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> I am the queen of antique diamonds AND of compression stockings! That basically sums up exactly what I am like in real life. Feminine, delicate and just a little bit dorky and weird. [emoji4]
> 
> Moirai, I do wear sigvaris; it is medical grade so it's quite tight if you're not used to it. I only wear their opaque styles, because their sheer styles are not sufficiently sheer for me. My impression of m6 is that it is just slightly tight and not "graduated compression" (meaning that the toes are the tightest and the thighs are not tight, to promote blood flow and reduce swelling in the extremities). M6 may be more of a hybrid of shapewear and light compression. That could be very nice if that's what you're looking for, but I've never tried that brand.


I think I will try the dark hosiery from sigvaris. My profession requires a lot of sitting, at times my ankles do get swollen. I noticed nordstom sells compression socks too, will try those too. Thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

So weird!  Maybe it is some kind of marketing thing?


----------



## Keren16

nicole0612 said:


> That was a fun read.  While my rings are made of round stones, my earrings (also a from me-to me gift) are asscher cut, which they equate to liking antiques



The article is interesting.  I never paid much attention to cuts.


----------



## Keren16

nicole0612 said:


> I should have been less silly.  I agree with you.
> I just thought it was funny to realize that I am walking around today wearing a silk skirt, ballet flats, long wavy hair, antique diamonds...and compression stockings!



You were fine!

My turn to ask a dumb question- what are compression stockings?


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> I think I will try the dark hosiery from sigvaris. My profession requires a lot of sitting, at times my ankles do get swollen. I noticed nordstom sells compression socks too. I think I will try those too.


I would start with the "lighter" compression styles: 8-15mm Hg would be best to start with if you just want slight compression. 15-20 mg Hg might be more tight than you want, but it is OK for me.  Both the 8-15 and 15-20 are sold to the general population for "well-being". Tighter than that is for people with actual medical conditions requiring their use and you need special devices to put them on because the toes are so tight.


----------



## nicole0612

Keren16 said:


> You were fine!
> 
> My turn to ask a dumb question- what are compression stockings?


It's not a dumb question.  It's a term like "health food"; it can mean a lot of different things.  
- light uniform compression for anything from mild circulation issues to althletic performance/recovery enhancement to another name for shapewear
- stronger compression for medical circulation issues, decreasing risk of blood clots, post-surgical wear
- anything in between


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> This ring is stunning!!!! Wow, it is very special.
> Although in my mind that is totally an everyday ring.


Thank you!  It is a bit delicate so I worry about banging it around too much and that is the primary reason for watchful wearing.


nicole0612 said:


> I think I just broke the "like" button.  You just transported our website fantasies right onto your finger. The impact of a antique jewelry like this is not just the uniqueness and beauty.  I start thinking about the life of the woman who wore it before me; everything she experienced; all of the history she saw, her private joys and sorrows.
> Of course for you, it's not a total mystery or daydream, since this is your grandmother's ring, but still, doesn't it make you wonder about her private inner life or what went on behind closed doors?



Thank you for all your kind words and thoughts.  I can tell you that she was a woman who had exquisite taste.  Anything that I have from her is truly unique.  She obtained this during the go-go 1920's when my grandfather liked her to be a trophy wife lol!  Most of all the best things that she bought came from this time period.  The ring had an interesting journey  when the 1929 Crash took place.  At some point in time and I am guessing the early to mid 1930's, my GF needed money to keep his business afloat so she pawned the ring!  Obviously things got better because she got it back,  I doubt that she wore it at all after that and just locked it up in a bank vault.  I did not see it until she passed away and my mother and I went to the bank to clear the vault.  It was so dirty, I thought it was a piece of junk lol!  I didn't see it again until 35 years later when my mother gave it to me.  My mother kept it locked up as well because she couldn't wear it due to her problem fingers.  You might well ask what took her so long to hand it over, but that is a whole other story! 



Moirai said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous. How lucky you are to have this piece of beauty to remember your grandmother.



Thanks!  My GM was an interesting woman who did not care for any of her grandchildren.  You would think she was living in Victorian England.  Rather a sad commentary.



Keren16 said:


> This is a beautiful and intricately designed ring.
> I understand the sentimentality.  For me that is the purpose of the ring



Thank you!  I'm not really all that sentimental about it from the point of view of my GM.  My sentimentality comes in  regards to my older brother who told my mother to give me the ring.  He told her to do this before he passed away so I have him to thank for my getting it at all.  His wife was supposed to get it, but he felt that as the only daughter, it should come to me.  When I look at it, I think of him.


----------



## Genie27

gracekelly said:


> When I look at it, I think of him.


And that's the most valuable aspect of this ring.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> And that's the most valuable aspect of this ring.



Absolutely!


----------



## Keren16

nicole0612 said:


> It's not a dumb question.  It's a term like "health food"; it can mean a lot of different things.
> - light uniform compression for anything from mild circulation issues to althletic performance/recovery enhancement to another name for shapewear
> - stronger compression for medical circulation issues, decreasing risk of blood clots, post-surgical wear
> - anything in between



Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## Keren16

gracekelly said:


> Thank you!  It is a bit delicate so I worry about banging it around too much and that is the primary reason for watchful wearing.
> 
> 
> Thank you for all your kind words and thoughts.  I can tell you that she was a woman who had exquisite taste.  Anything that I have from her is truly unique.  She obtained this during the go-go 1920's when my grandfather liked her to be a trophy wife lol!  Most of all the best things that she bought came from this time period.  The ring had an interesting journey  when the 1929 Crash took place.  At some point in time and I am guessing the early to mid 1930's, my GF needed money to keep his business afloat so she pawned the ring!  Obviously things got better because she got it back,  I doubt that she wore it at all after that and just locked it up in a bank vault.  I did not see it until she passed away and my mother and I went to the bank to clear the vault.  It was so dirty, I thought it was a piece of junk lol!  I didn't see it again until 35 years later when my mother gave it to me.  My mother kept it locked up as well because she couldn't wear it due to her problem fingers.  You might well ask what took her so long to hand it over, but that is a whole other story!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  My GM was an interesting woman who did not care for any of her grandchildren.  You would think she was living in Victorian England.  Rather a sad commentary.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I'm not really all that sentimental about it from the point of view of my GM.  My sentimentality comes in  regards to my older brother who told my mother to give me the ring.  He told her to do this before he passed away so I have him to thank for my getting it at all.  His wife was supposed to get it, but he felt that as the only daughter, it should come to me.  When I look at it, I think of him.



Your older brother was defending his younger sister.
The ring is a memory of his love & protection of you


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Your knowledge is impressive, eagle. This thread is not only enjoyable but quite a learning experience.


Thank you, Moirai.  I am glad you say that.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Thanks!  My mother kept it locked up for decades and it wasn't worn.  i won't even begin to explain that.  I had to get it fixed because one of the sapphires was missing.   It was a special cut and it had to be done as a custom.  It certainly isn't an everyday sort of ring, but I will try to wear it.


The length of the marquise shape is very flattering to your hands.  That is a truly splendid ring.   Chere DM collected costume jewelry.  it made her happy.   She loved sparkly beaded necklaces and rings.


----------



## gracekelly

Keren16 said:


> Your older brother was defending his younger sister.
> The ring is a memory of his love & protection of you


Thank you for such a beautifully expressed sentiment.  You have enlightened me to something I had not considered.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> The length of the marquise shape is very flattering to your hands.  That is a truly splendid ring.   Chere DM collected costume jewelry.  it made her happy.   She loved sparkly beaded necklaces and rings.


 
It is a very flattering style. The jeweler actually discovered that the diamond is oval!  We were all fooled by the setting.


----------



## dharma

gracekelly said:


> It is a very flattering style. The jeweler actually discovered that the diamond is oval!  We were all fooled by the setting.


It's incredible GK, and such a beautiful memory of your brother.


----------



## prepster

gracekelly said:


> Thank you!  It is a bit delicate so I worry about banging it around too much and that is the primary reason for watchful wearing.
> 
> 
> Thank you for all your kind words and thoughts.  I can tell you that she was a woman who had exquisite taste.  Anything that I have from her is truly unique.  She obtained this during the go-go 1920's when my grandfather liked her to be a trophy wife lol!  Most of all the best things that she bought came from this time period.  The ring had an interesting journey  when the 1929 Crash took place.  At some point in time and I am guessing the early to mid 1930's, my GF needed money to keep his business afloat so she pawned the ring!  Obviously things got better because she got it back,  I doubt that she wore it at all after that and just locked it up in a bank vault.  I did not see it until she passed away and my mother and I went to the bank to clear the vault.  It was so dirty, I thought it was a piece of junk lol!  I didn't see it again until 35 years later when my mother gave it to me.  My mother kept it locked up as well because she couldn't wear it due to her problem fingers.  You might well ask what took her so long to hand it over, but that is a whole other story!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  My GM was an interesting woman who did not care for any of her grandchildren.  You would think she was living in Victorian England.  Rather a sad commentary.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I'm not really all that sentimental about it from the point of view of my GM.  My sentimentality comes in  regards to my older brother who told my mother to give me the ring.  He told her to do this before he passed away so I have him to thank for my getting it at all.  His wife was supposed to get it, but he felt that as the only daughter, it should come to me.  When I look at it, I think of him.



Thank you for sharing that.  You are all such fascinating women!


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> And prepster, here's Anna Wintour wearing a riviere necklace.   This is why learning about jewelry history is interesting:  styles and stylistic influences like Deco or Nouveau carry over into different eras.  They repeat.



I am sure she is lovely in person, but this photo reminds me not to walk around with a scowl on my face--not a good look.  It is interesting how a smile or pleasant expression can take years off.  Lol!  I've been reminding myself lately to watch my posture too.  I suppose it doesn't do at all to spend a small fortune on clothes/makeup/hair to look good and then walk around scaring everyone half to death.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> I am sure she is lovely in person, but this photo reminds me not to walk around with a scowl on my face--not a good look.  It is interesting how a smile or pleasant expression can take years off.  Lol!  I've been reminding myself lately to watch my posture too.



I think that's her smile. [emoji23]

That's New York face. Similar to Paris face. People don't smile. I have to remind myself in Paris to stop smiling or I'll look out of place. New York doesn't make me smile so I don't have that problem.


----------



## Mindi B

This conversation_ is_ fascinating.  Not only loads of detailed, practical information, but intriguing glimpses into the psychology of gifts, jewelry choices, and family dynamics!  Loving it.
Oh, and dharma, eagle, I love snake jewelry, too!  If I ever do another "major" jewelry purchase I am leaning toward a snake necklace in the Bulgari style (though I doubt it will be Bulgari!).  And I am enjoying gazing at the recent Gucci offerings using the snake motif, too.


----------



## Mindi B

You know, prepster, from what I've heard, read, and observed (like in "The September Issue") Ms. Wintour is NOT lovely in person.  She is extremely self-important (not, I suppose, without some justification) and acerbic.  Miranda Priestly.  'Nuff said.


----------



## Cordeliere

Keren16 said:


> Your older brother was defending his younger sister.
> The ring is a memory of his love & protection of you



+1

What a loving gift.  GK  that makes it so very special.  Thanks for sharing the story.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Things like this are always good for a laugh.  When I got engaged a million years ago, it was round, marquise, pear or emerald cut and that was it.  Cushion cut, Asscher cut etc were not around in the general population if at all.  The round was the most traditional and what your mom had, so who wanted that?  The emerald was not terribly popular because most of them had no sparkle at all.  I wanted a pear that was very rounded for bling value and a that is exactly what I got.  Still have it, still wear it and have no desire to change it or  "trade up" as some girls like to say.   I attach much sentimental value to my ring.  I think a person should do what they feel most comfortable with.  I also now have my grandmother's ring which is a real beauty in an Art Deco setting.  I have my mom's round diamond that I need to do something with because hate the setting she had made several years ago.
> Here is my grandmother's ring.
> View attachment 3618862
> View attachment 3618863



This is so very beautiful Gracekelly.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think that's her smile. [emoji23]
> 
> That's New York face. Similar to Paris face. People don't smile. I have to remind myself in Paris to stop smiling or I'll look out of place. New York doesn't make me smile so I don't have that problem.



Lol.  New York face...I have not heard of that--funny!  Then again, I'm a "rube" originally from one of those fly-over states where everyone is pretty friendly.  A friend moved there from the East coast and said it drove her crazy that people wanted to chat with her all the time.    She said, "What is with the grocery store clerks here?!  I don't have all minute."


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think that's her smile. [emoji23]
> 
> That's New York face. Similar to Paris face. People don't smile. I have to remind myself in Paris to stop smiling or I'll look out of place. New York doesn't make me smile so I don't have that problem.



Really? Tons of people smile in New York. I've never heard of that. I'm sorry PBP but my experience has been completely different, and I'm a native New Yorker.


----------



## Croisette7

BBC said:


> Really? Tons of people smile in New York. I've never heard of that. I'm sorry PBP but my experience has been completely different, and I'm a native New Yorker.


My experience is absolutely different too!


----------



## Mindi B

I've had more the PbP experience in NYC. Certainly niceness is there to be enjoyed, but I've often had store clerks and cashiers say, "You aren't from around here, are you?!" because I was more chatty and appreciative than the norm.  Just my experience.  I think there is a sort of "social TCB face" that one uses in crowded environments to discourage both predators and time-wasters--again, in my experience. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> I've had more the PbP experience in NYC. Certainly niceness is there to be enjoyed, but I've often had store clerks and cashiers say, "You aren't from around here, are you?!" because I was more chatty and appreciative than the norm.  Just my experience.  I think there is a sort of "social TCB face" that one uses in crowded environments to discourage both predators and time-wasters--again, in my experience. Your mileage may vary.



As always, Mindi, but there are so many places where the clerks are super friendly. Excluding the usual high end boutique attitudes (mostly just Madison and which vary as with anywhere), I haven't seen a difference. Heck, just a week or two ago when DS went to a new coach, we spent 10 minutes talking with the coffee shop proprietor at the corner and then I spent DSs entire lesson chatting with the coach's doorman. New Yorkers can be very chatty with almost a "we're in this together" mentality. You go anywhere more than two or three times and salespeople remember you. I've even made friends just seeing people in an elevator a few times!

ETA: what is TCB?


----------



## scarf1

nicole0612 said:


> I have a couple of other sites that I look at, and they do have bracelets and brooches.  They are all local stores, but they have nice websites.  Isadora's has the most charming website of the 3, but the others have more volume.
> Isadora's is the store where t I got my "from me-to me" wedding ring.  My husband bought the engagement ring and then considered his job done!  No problem, I am more than happy to buy jewelry for myself.
> 
> Isadora's: https://isadoras.com/#
> Bracelets:http://isadoras.com/antique-vintage-jewelry/antique-jewelry/fine-estate-bracelets
> Brooches: http://isadoras.com/antique-vintage-jewelry/antique-jewelry/antique-vintage-brooches
> Era Gem:
> Bracelets: http://eragem.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=bracelet
> Brooches: http://eragem.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=brooch
> Lang Antiques:
> Bracelets: https://www.langantiques.com/vintage-jewelry/bracelets.html
> Brooches: https://www.langantiques.com/vintage-jewelry/pins-and-brooches.html


Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

For all you snake jewelry lovers....found this on the Stephen Webster website. Love his designs. 

In bed all day, again. Poor DS1 has only been up long enough to take his medicine. [emoji20]


----------



## Mindi B

"Taking Care of Business."  A lyric from the Aretha Franklin great, "R-E-S-P-E-C-T."
I can only speak for myself, but I really have to be in the right mood to chat with strangers.  I'm basically an introvert, and lots of back and forth with people I don't know (and sometimes even with those I do) stresses and exhausts me.  I have definitely had the sort of experiences you describe, and when I haven't, it may well be that I am giving off "don't bug me" vibes.  In any case, I really don't think PbP meant to dis NYC.  But there is some necessity to find ways to create boundaries around oneself when living in a highly populous area (for us introverts, anyway), and "city-face" is one of those ways. And yes, niceness is noticed, remembered, and appreciated, in NYC as (I hope) anywhere.  You also may just be one of those charismatic individuals who readily make friends.  I. . . er. . . am not.


----------



## Mindi B

That ring is So Flipping Cool.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Min
i B said:


> You know, prepster, from what I've heard, read, and observed (like in "The September Issue") Ms. Wintour is NOT lovely in person.  She is extremely self-important (not, I suppose, without some justification) and acerbic.  Miranda Priestly.  'Nuff said.



If you can catch the dvd First Monday in May, it shows a little different side of Ms. Wintour
While my impression is that  those who are in her inner circle she may be inviting & engaging, but the
facade is still there.
There was a very touching tribute to her friend Franca Sozzani who passed away several weeks
ago & showed a compassionate side but that was a long standing friendship, but nonethelss "insightful"
Friendliness as well as unfriendliness exists all over the world.. It is what it is.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> "Taking Care of Business."  A lyric from the Aretha Franklin great, "R-E-S-P-E-C-T."
> I can only speak for myself, but I really have to be in the right mood to chat with strangers.  I'm basically an introvert, and lots of back and forth with people I don't know (and sometimes even with those I do) stresses and exhausts me.  I have definitely had the sort of experiences you describe, and when I haven't, it may well be that I am giving off "don't bug me" vibes.  In any case, I really don't think PbP meant to dis NYC.  But there is some necessity to find ways to create boundaries around oneself when living in a highly populous area (for us introverts, anyway), and "city-face" is one of those ways. And yes, niceness is noticed, remembered, and appreciated, in NYC as (I hope) anywhere.  You also may just be one of those charismatic individuals who readily make friends.  I. . . er. . . am not.



I freely admit to that. I am absolutely an extrovert. And I do have a very approachable vibe, which I have to mentally "turn off" sometimes when I really should just keep to myself. It bothers DS1 to no end! He's protective of me.

I do get it - both DH and DS1 (despite being a performer) are introverts.  You are absolutely right! [emoji8]


----------



## Genie27

I used to get stopped in the street by lost tourists all the time. Now I don't. Not so much RBF, but a certain shuttered look can be useful. I am also an introvert and even a day of enjoyable window shopping can drain me - conversations with unknown strangers, friendly SAs etc. I'm not much one for small talk anyway, and I'm always shocked when my small town friends come visit and have long detailed conversations with SAs etc. It freaks me out.


----------



## gracekelly

I think that resting bit*ch face is just a normal thing for some people and they are not really unfriendly.  When I first moved to California total strangers would look at me and say "smile!"  Really!  I don't even know you!  I guess I eased up over the decades, but there are some cultures where they distrust a person who is always smiling and friendly.  Go figure.  A  born and bred NYC friend moved to the South several years ago and she told me that she was in a state of shock that when she walked down the street, total strangers would say "hello" and "have a nice day.".  She got over that quickly and joined that club as she is a very friendly person by nature.  I think that NYC people like to be  but underneath it all, are as nice as people anywhere else.


----------



## gracekelly

hotshot said:


> If you can catch the dvd First Monday in May, it shows a little different side of Ms. Wintour
> While my impression is that  those who are in her inner circle she may be inviting & engaging, but the
> facade is still there.
> There was a very touching tribute to her friend Franca Sozzani who passed away several weeks
> ago & showed a compassionate side but that was a long standing friendship, but nonethelss "insightful"
> Friendliness as well as unfriendliness exists all over the world.. It is what it is.


She took her daughter to see Oscar de la Renta days before he passed away and there was a very touching article about it that was a tribute to him.   I think that she is very true to her friends and just is a shark when it comes to business.  That being said, I lapsed my subscription to Vogue because I did not like the direction that she has taken the magazine.


----------



## Keren16

gracekelly said:


> Thank you for such a beautifully expressed sentiment.  You have enlightened me to something I had not considered.



It was apparent to me you meant a lot to your brother.  Some actions are like a reflex.


----------



## Keren16

prepster said:


> Lol.  New York face...I have not heard of that--funny!  Then again, I'm a "rube" originally from one of those fly-over states where everyone is pretty friendly.  A friend moved there from the East coast and said it drove her crazy that people wanted to chat with her all the time.    She said, "What is with the grocery store clerks here?!  I don't have all minute."



I'm from the NYC area and lived in the Midwest for a while.  The people were so friendly, it was an adjustment for m.e.  I was told to put a smile on my face & also not to look down.  I thought it was my personal mannerisms.  Apparently not.


----------



## Love Of My Life

gracekelly said:


> She took her daughter to see Oscar de la Renta days before he passed away and there was a very touching article about it that was a tribute to him.   I think that she is very true to her friends and just is a shark when it comes to business.  That being said, I lapsed my subscription to Vogue because I did not like the direction that she has taken the magazine.



She also has raised many millions for the MET.. certainly that gala has changed dramatically since she has taken
over & now named the Anna Wintour Costume Center


----------



## Keren16

BBC said:


> For all you snake jewelry lovers....found this on the Stephen Webster website. Love his designs.
> 
> In bed all day, again. Poor DS1 has only been up long enough to take his medicine. [emoji20]
> 
> View attachment 3619422



That is a beautiful piece of jewelry!
Unfortunately, I am afraid of snakes & would have a difficult time wearing it

Hope you & your family will feel better soon


----------



## EmileH

BBC, I think your warm friendly personality brings out the best in people. I actually find New Yorkers to be friendlier and more genuine than Bostonians.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> BBC, I think your warm friendly personality brings out the best in people. I actually find New Yorkers to be friendlier and more genuine than Bostonians.



Aw, thanks so much, PBP! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] 

DH and I spend every day thankful for what we have. We are both very aware of how fragile life can be, so we truly count our blessings every day. I think it's a rare trait that guides both of us and creates my personal outlook. Many people have more troubles than I do, so I always try to be polite and to generally give people the benefit of the doubt and not take the little things too seriously. It's just easier for me.

By the way, I am not a pushover. I'm still a New Yorker, and I do not back away from a good argument with people who are rude or inappropriate. And once I was punched in the arm for no apparent reason by an elderly drunk lady who was walking by. Jack (DS1) still laughs about that!


----------



## Mindi B

Yeah, er, that was me, BBC.
KIDDING!  KIDDING!


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Really? Tons of people smile in New York. I've never heard of that. I'm sorry PBP but my experience has been completely different, and I'm a native New Yorker.


Whenever I visit New York which isn't frequent but ideally once or more a year, I am surprised by people's friendliness.   I don't know if they're smiling as they walk down the street but in interacting they're quite pleasant.
I suspect people would be all over Anna Wintour if she didn't look and act chilly.   And, she may be naturally that way, I don't know.  Anyway, I like Glenda Bailey of Harper's Bazaar, she's always smiling.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> Yeah, er, that was me, BBC.
> KIDDING!  KIDDING!



You get a hug too, Mindi [emoji8]


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> For all you snake jewelry lovers....found this on the Stephen Webster website. Love his designs.
> 
> In bed all day, again. Poor DS1 has only been up long enough to take his medicine. [emoji20]
> 
> View attachment 3619422


Wow, that's a great design, very unusual, like the flower pose.   

I am not quite sure I like Stephen Webster's sharkbite designs but then again I found a modernist silver bracelet from the 60s or 70s in my stash composed of large tilted squares, each of which looked very shark-bitey in the way the corners of the square links were designed.  I bet one day I own one of his silver pieces because they are edgy (excuse the pun).


----------



## Keren16

eagle1002us said:


> Whenever I visit New York which isn't frequent but ideally once or more a year, I am surprised by people's friendliness.   I don't know if they're smiling as they walk down the street but in interacting they're quite pleasant.
> I suspect people would be all over Anna Wintour if she didn't look and act chilly.   And, she may be naturally that way, I don't know.  Anyway, I like Glenda Bailey of Harper's Bazaar, she's always smiling.



New Yorkers are generally sociable though  not necessarily friendly in appearance.  They can be blunt.  Sometimes their remarks are not taken the way it is  intended.
Anna Wintour is not originally from New York.  So I do not know if her personality is an influence from living in NYC or not.
I'm sure it is challenging as the Editor of American Vogue.  I think like you, her role could be taken advantage of by some people, so possibly she has to assume a certain demeanor 
I do not read Harper's Bazaar regularly.  I'll try to.  I've become much more of an online magazine reader and my only paper subscription is to Vogue


----------



## nicole0612

It's interesting how the people of different cities, regions and countries have different perceived attitudes or personalities. 
One of the things I like most about Seattle is that most people are naturally inwardly focused instead of bubbly and interactive, but I can count on one hand how many times I have gotten into an elevator in the past year without being asked sincerely how I am or how my day is going, and I always ask as well (and really want to know). We really do expect and engage with a sincere answer. Of course sometimes the answer will just be "fine thanks, how are you?", but frequently it is something like, "Not great, I am having kind of a bad day." Or "Actually, it's a really good day!" Then the other person asks what's going on and a ~1 minute quick but sincere conversation takes place and both people leave the elevator/grocery checkout/restaurant line, etc feeling a little bit better and more connected. I think many people here are somewhat introverted but also caring and introspective. I am too, so it works well for me! I would make me feel isolated to be friendly and get RBF back, but I also feel that it is an invasion of my personal space when someone is very gregarious and incessantly chatty, and I would be annoyed if someone was friendly but seemed insincere or flinched if they got an answer that showed sadness or negativity.
It is interesting to hear how some of us live in places where the general social culture matches up well with our personality, others do not, or have adjusted to the difference over time.


----------



## nicole0612

Keren16 said:


> New Yorkers are generally sociable though  not necessarily friendly in appearance.  They can be blunt.  Sometimes their remarks are not taken the way it is  intended.
> Anna Wintour is not originally from New York.  So I do not know if her personality is an influence from living in NYC or not.
> I'm sure it is challenging as the Editor of American Vogue.  I think like you, her role could be taken advantage of by some people, so possibly she has to assume a certain demeanor
> I do not read Harper's Bazaar regularly.  I'll try to.  I've become much more of an online magazine reader and my only paper subscription is to Vogue



This is interesting. I like to learn about how people interact with each other in different places, and how that can be misinterpreted.


----------



## Mindi B

True!  Anna is British.  I am a total Anglophile, but I must say that no one can insult you like a Brit.  Their wit and sarcasm is so razor-sharp that you don't even realize you're bleeding until later that evening.  Spoken as one who has been verbally skewered, more than once, in the UK.


----------



## Keren16

BBC said:


> Aw, thanks so much, PBP! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> DH and I spend every day thankful for what we have. We are both very aware of how fragile life can be, so we truly count our blessings every day. I think it's a rare trait that guides both of us and creates my personal outlook. Many people have more troubles than I do, so I always try to be polite and to generally give people the benefit of the doubt and not take the little things too seriously. It's just easier for me.
> 
> By the way, I am not a pushover. I'm still a New Yorker, and I do not back away from a good argument with people who are rude or inappropriate. And once I was punched in the arm for no apparent reason by an elderly drunk lady who was walking by. Jack (DS1) still laughs about that!



It is wonderful you appreciate the value of your existence.  There are those that do not.  I always believe, and I tell my family, health & safety are most important.  
Not being a pushover is a character trait of New Yorkers![emoji4]  Gives us identity!  I'm just joking!  My husband is from Philadelphia.  He prides Philadelphians as being sarcastic.  I don't know if that's true.  Each city I've been in seems to have its' identity & charm


----------



## Keren16

Mindi B said:


> True!  Anna is British.  I am a total Anglophile, but I must say that no one can insult you like a Brit.  Their wit and sarcasm is so razor-sharp that you don't even realize you're bleeding until later that evening.  Spoken as one who has been verbally skewered, more than once, in the UK.



Aren't Brits considered to have a "dry" sense of humor?


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, my, yes.  Dry.  Bone dry, with a knife edge!  I love it, but when it is directed at oneself (however appropriately), it stings!


----------



## Keren16

nicole0612 said:


> It's interesting how the people of different cities, regions and countries have different perceived attitudes or personalities.
> One of the things I like most about Seattle is that most people are naturally inwardly focused instead of bubbly and interactive, but I can count on one hand how many times I have gotten into an elevator in the past year without being asked sincerely how I am or how my day is going, and I always ask as well (and really want to know). We really do expect and engage with a sincere answer. Of course sometimes the answer will just be "fine thanks, how are you?", but frequently it is something like, "Not great, I am having kind of a bad day." Or "Actually, it's a really good day!" Then the other person asks what's going on and a ~1 minute quick but sincere conversation takes place and both people leave the elevator/grocery checkout/restaurant line, etc feeling a little bit better and more connected. I think many people here are somewhat introverted but also caring and introspective. I am too, so it works well for me! I would make me feel isolated to be friendly and get RBF back, but I also feel that it is an invasion of my personal space when someone is very gregarious and incessantly chatty, and I would be annoyed if someone was friendly but seemed insincere or flinched if they got an answer that showed sadness or negativity.
> It is interesting to hear how some of us live in places where the general social culture matches up well with our personality, others do not, or have adjusted to the difference over time.



Do you think it is the area that attracts a certain type of person?  Those that are content find a way to stay.  Then there are some that do not fit in with the culture of the area and eventually leave.


----------



## Keren16

Mindi B said:


> Oh, my, yes.  Dry.  Bone dry, with a knife edge!  I love it, but when it is directed at oneself (however appropriately), it stings!



It can be funny (as long as it is not directed at me[emoji23])


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> BBC, I think your warm friendly personality brings out the best in people. I actually find New Yorkers to be friendlier and more genuine than Bostonians.



I live in southeast Florida.  I met two people recently from outside Boston.  They were very conversant and friendly.  Is there a personality difference from suburban and urban Bostonians?
I have noticed from the various areas I've lived in the US, that people act differently (friendlier) when outside their native city.


----------



## nicole0612

Keren16 said:


> Do you think it is the area that attracts a certain type of person?  Those that are content find a way to stay.  Then there are some that do not fit in with the culture of the area and eventually leave.


I think there is an element of that. In each place, there is perhaps a standard or more common way of interacting with other people. It could be equal parts that a certain city has particular things to offer and that likeminded people are drawn to that. It could be that aspects of a city bring out some personality traits more than others.
In my city, it is known for: tech-driven jobs and strong internet communities, rainy and dreary weather, pristine wilderness very nearby, a liberal/idealistic/bookish culture. I can see all of these things either encouraging or attracting (or both) people who keep their heads down, are introverted, introspective but also extremely sincere and empathetic.


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Where does one use a suitcase this large? Crazy but I love it! The diamonds ain't too bad either!



We obviously need it so that we can all stow away on each other's vacations!

it was a display in the Rimowa section of Le Bon Marche


----------



## gracekelly

I have been watching Victoria on PBS and in the last episode, Albert says that many people don't like him because he is so blunt.  He tells the Prime Minister Sir Robert Peel  that they are alike in that bluntness and says "we are snap!"  As soon as the actor said this, I related to this immediately.  This is my biggest failing according to my DH.  Blunt!  I guess it could be worse lol!  I could tell bad jokes, get drunk in public, shoot heroin.  Right?  

I have been living in California for most of my life when I think about it, but you still can't take the New Yawk out of the girl!


----------



## EmileH

These are terrible generalizations:

I am originally from Philadelphia: I find people to be direct, friendly and genuine. They don't get into long conversations with strangers. I find it pretty similar to New York. Moderate politeness level. This is what I consider normal having grown up with it.

I lived in DC: similar personality but a little extra dose of southern charm and politeness mixed in. My favorite personality type.

I lived in Texas: I had a hard time with the slowness, long conversations with strangers and often felt like people weren't genuine in their friendliness. There was at least politeness. Of course I knew plenty of nice people too. But I felt least at home here. 

Boston: as per my aunt who lived here briefly: "the weather is cold and the people even colder." They don't even make an attempt to be friendly or polite. Not even simple conversations, don't expect a door to be held for you or a greeting from most people. Everyone is too deep in their own thoughts to pay any attention to anyone else. Fortunately there are many transplants from other parts of the country that make it bearable.


----------



## EmileH

I was at the Boston store today. Fortunately they are nice. I think they are mostly from New York. [emoji1]

I don't know if anyone is a fan of the 32 mm belt kits. I like them for jeans, dresses or belting sweaters. I picked up at raisin strap. Apparently the women's belt kits in 32 mm size are being discontinued. So if you need any colors of the straps get them now. Apparently in June they are taking all of the leftover straps back from the stores. Maybe to send to the summer sales? But they won't be available in store any more. 

There was nothing else if interest in the store, but my spring Paris trip is coming soon.


----------



## gracekelly

Yowza for Boston!  Don't recall much interaction with real Bostonians when I was there several months ago.  All the friendly people that I spoke with came from other cities or countries.  The old saying was the Lodges only speak to the Cabots and the Cabots only speak to G-d.  So does that mean that the rest of the mortals don't even speak with each other?


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Yowza for Boston!  Don't recall much interaction with real Bostonians when I was there several months ago.  All the friendly people that I spoke with came from other cities or countries.  The old saying was the Lodges only speak to the Cabots and the Cabots only speak to G-d.  So does that mean that the rest of the mortals don't even speak with each other?



Maybe they don't bother because no one would understand the way they speak without using the letter R. [emoji23]


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These are terrible generalizations:
> 
> I am originally from Philadelphia: I find people to be direct, friendly and genuine. They don't get into long conversations with strangers. I find it pretty similar to New York. Moderate politeness level. This is what I consider normal having grown up with it.
> 
> I lived in DC: similar personality but a little extra dose of southern charm and politeness mixed in. My favorite personality type.
> 
> I lived in Texas: I had a hard time with the slowness, long conversations with strangers and often felt like people weren't genuine in their friendliness. There was at least politeness. Of course I knew plenty of nice people too. But I felt least at home here.
> 
> Boston: as per my aunt who lived here briefly: "the weather is cold and the people even colder." They don't even make an attempt to be friendly or polite. Not even simple conversations, don't expect a door to be held for you or a greeting from most people. Everyone is too deep in their own thoughts to pay any attention to anyone else. Fortunately there are many transplants from other parts of the country that make it bearable.



I could not agree more. I would actually prefer unfriendliness to friendliness that is not genuine. My mother is from the South, and for her it is all about appearances. There is so much focus on acting the correct way and saying the correct thing, sincerity or authenticity is not the priority. At least this goes for her generation, but that's the way she raised me. So oppressive!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I was at the Boston store today. Fortunately they are nice. I think they are mostly from New York. [emoji1]
> 
> I don't know if anyone is a fan of the 32 mm belt kits. I like them for jeans, dresses or belting sweaters. I picked up at raisin strap. Apparently the women's belt kits in 32 mm size are being discontinued. So if you need any colors of the straps get them now. Apparently in June they are taking all of the leftover straps back from the stores. Maybe to send to the summer sales? But they won't be available in store any more.
> 
> There was nothing else if interest in the store, but my spring Paris trip is coming soon.



This sounds beautiful! Would you post a photo of your raisin strap when you get the chance?


----------



## nicole0612

Speaking of raisin. Look what just arrived today! Chèvre with GHW [emoji173]


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> Speaking of raisin. Look what just arrived today! Chèvre with GHW [emoji173]
> View attachment 3619788



That is an awesome bag. 

Color -  check.
Leather - check.
Hardware - check.

If you tell us it is a 30, I will turn green with envy.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> I could not agree more. I would actually prefer unfriendliness to friendliness that is not genuine. My mother is from the South, and for her it is all about appearances. There is so much focus on acting the correct way and saying the correct thing, sincerity or authenticity is not the priority. At least this goes for her generation, but that's the way she raised me. So oppressive!


That is a very interesting point.  When I lived in the Midwest, the locals always were telling me how people from NY were sharks, would rob you blind and were unfriendly.  Well guess what?  That is what I found of the few local people that I had some business dealing with.  The guy making drapes for my apartment tried to charge me more than we had agreed upon.  The apartment manager tried to charge me more rent and pocket the difference for what I paid vs what he wanted to illegally charge me. With both guys, their reason was the same, people from New York have a lot of money.  My husband was a resident at the Mayo Clinic and was being paid 1/3 of what residents were being paid in NYC at the same time.  My rent was nearly as much as what my brother and SIL were paying on the upper east side in NYC.  
California, home of the breakfast cereal population of flakes and nuts  was a welcome change!


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> Speaking of raisin. Look what just arrived today! Chèvre with GHW [emoji173]
> View attachment 3619788


Congrats!


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Speaking of raisin. Look what just arrived today! Chèvre with GHW [emoji173]
> View attachment 3619788



Wow! What a coincidence. It's beautiful! Congratulations! 

I'll post a photo of the strap tomorrow. It's raisin box leather. I bought a rose gold buckle to go with it. Now I have all of my favorite colors and a variety of buckles in different finishes. I like the new Kelly belts too, but the belt kits seem like you get more for your money.


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> Speaking of raisin. Look what just arrived today! Chèvre with GHW [emoji173]
> View attachment 3619788


 Gorgeous! Congrats! Love this leather.
Thanks again for your helpful info on compression stockings.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I was at the Boston store today. Fortunately they are nice. I think they are mostly from New York. [emoji1]
> 
> I don't know if anyone is a fan of the 32 mm belt kits. I like them for jeans, dresses or belting sweaters. I picked up at raisin strap. Apparently the women's belt kits in 32 mm size are being discontinued. So if you need any colors of the straps get them now. Apparently in June they are taking all of the leftover straps back from the stores. Maybe to send to the summer sales? But they won't be available in store any more.
> 
> There was nothing else if interest in the store, but my spring Paris trip is coming soon.



Oh no! 32mm is the only size I wear. Now I've gotta buy up some straps??? Please post pics, PBP. What's the verse color?



nicole0612 said:


> I could not agree more. I would actually prefer unfriendliness to friendliness that is not genuine. My mother is from the South, and for her it is all about appearances. There is so much focus on acting the correct way and saying the correct thing, sincerity or authenticity is not the priority. At least this goes for her generation, but that's the way she raised me. So oppressive!



I have explained to my children what "bless your heart" means. They need to know that it's NOT a compliment!



nicole0612 said:


> Speaking of raisin. Look what just arrived today! Chèvre with GHW [emoji173]
> View attachment 3619788



Gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Oh no! 32mm is the only size I wear. Now I've gotta buy up some straps??? Please post pics, PBP. What's the verse color?
> 
> 
> 
> I have explained to my children what "bless your heart" means. They need to know that it's NOT a compliment!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Congratulations!



The reverse is ultraviolet. Not terribly useful but I wanted raisin. Yes, buy them up now before they gol


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> I have explained to my children what "bless your heart" means. They need to know that it's NOT a compliment!



So funny!  When DH dictates a letter and closes with  _Cordially, _that is the same thing as saying "go F**** yourself.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> So funny!  When DH dictates a letter and closes with  _Cordially, _that is the same thing as saying "go F**** yourself.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Speaking of raisin. Look what just arrived today! Chèvre with GHW [emoji173]
> View attachment 3619788


Beautiful!   wonderful choice, Nicole!  Contgrats!


----------



## nicole0612

Thank you ladies for the thumbs up! I'm excited.

PbP, I can't wait to see the raisin strap with the rose gold buckle. This sounds like a stunning combo.

BBC I was laughing so hard about "bless your heart" and then when I got to GK's post about "cordially" I really lost it. You guys gave me the biggest giggle of the night.


----------



## Meta

gracekelly said:


> So funny!  When DH dictates a letter and closes with  _Cordially, _that is the same thing as saying "go F**** yourself.


You betcha!  I went to college in the Midwest not far from Mayo Clinic.


----------



## Notorious Pink

gracekelly said:


> So funny!  When DH dictates a letter and closes with  _Cordially, _that is the same thing as saying "go F**** yourself.



Ah, GK, I know EXACTLY what you mean. If you are a lawyer addressing a judge and you begin with "Your honor, with all due respect...." It essentially means the same thing!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The reverse is ultraviolet. Not terribly useful but I wanted raisin. Yes, buy them up now before they gol



I can never figure out how they choose these reverse colors. There are so many straps I would have bought if both sides were useful. Hey, how about a purple and then NOT a purple??? Still, UV is [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## gracekelly

weN84 said:


> *You betcha! * I went to college in the Midwest not far from Mayo Clinic.



Now you are making me think of the movie Fargo!  Even though it was in another state, the expressions used by Frances McDormand's character were pure Minnesota!


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> Speaking of raisin. Look what just arrived today! Chèvre with GHW [emoji173]
> View attachment 3619788


So beautiful! And Chevre!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe, 

I'm back from a wonderful trip and organizing my thoughts to share. It turned out H was the easy part of the trip, the real challenge was my family and I getting to an Angelina location for Chocolat Chaud (hot chocolate) when they were not about to close or had randomly closed early or had kitchen issues and couldn't serve hot foods... it became quite the quest during the trip! I never thought finding a cup of the greatest hot chocolate would be harder than finding a bag at H but it eventually became the running joke. 

We did eventually succeed in sitting down and having some: 


More to come, for now the cats are busy playing with assorted ribbons from my shopping and alternately sleeping in the half empty suitcases and piles of laundry. I still have a few days of vacation left at home so I'll share soon!


----------



## cremel

gracekelly said:


> Now you are making me think of the movie Fargo!  Even though it was in another state, the expressions used by Frances McDormand's character were pure Minnesota!



Love that movie! I watched it twice. The actors did a fantastic job.


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> Speaking of raisin. Look what just arrived today! Chèvre with GHW [emoji173]
> View attachment 3619788



Nicole!! It's a great piece!!! Great leather.  [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Genie27

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I'm back from a wonderful trip and organizing my thoughts to share. It turned out H was the easy part of the trip, the real challenge was my family and I getting to an Angelina location for Chocolat Chaud (hot chocolate) when they were not about to close or had randomly closed early or had kitchen issues and couldn't serve hot foods... it became quite the quest during the trip! I never thought finding a cup of the greatest hot chocolate would be harder than finding a bag at H but it eventually became the running joke.
> 
> We did eventually succeed in sitting down and having some:
> View attachment 3620378
> 
> More to come, for now the cats are busy playing with assorted ribbons from my shopping and alternately sleeping in the half empty suitcases and piles of laundry. I still have a few days of vacation left at home so I'll share soon!


When we get to see and hear about your H-aul?


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> Nicole!! It's a great piece!!! Great leather.  [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you!  So glad to see you back here


----------



## nicole0612

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I'm back from a wonderful trip and organizing my thoughts to share. It turned out H was the easy part of the trip, the real challenge was my family and I getting to an Angelina location for Chocolat Chaud (hot chocolate) when they were not about to close or had randomly closed early or had kitchen issues and couldn't serve hot foods... it became quite the quest during the trip! I never thought finding a cup of the greatest hot chocolate would be harder than finding a bag at H but it eventually became the running joke.
> 
> We did eventually succeed in sitting down and having some:
> View attachment 3620378
> 
> More to come, for now the cats are busy playing with assorted ribbons from my shopping and alternately sleeping in the half empty suitcases and piles of laundry. I still have a few days of vacation left at home so I'll share soon!



Welcome back!  Looking forward to your reveals, and that hot chocolate looks truly delicious and decadent.


----------



## Mindi B

Welcome home, MrsO!  Looking forward to more deets!


----------



## MSO13

Genie27 said:


> When we get to see and hear about your H-aul?



soon, I have a story in the works!

in the meantime I thought it was fun to start with hot chocolate as there was much discussion last week!


----------



## EmileH

Welcome home Mrs Owen. Hope you had a fabulous time.

As requested here is my new belt strap in raisin box leather with rose gold, palladium and yellow gold. Also a comparison with black box and bleu saphir swift


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Welcome home Mrs Owen. Hope you had a fabulous time.
> 
> As requested here is my new belt strap in raisin box leather with rose gold, palladium and yellow gold. Also a comparison with black box and bleu saphir swift
> 
> View attachment 3620488
> View attachment 3620489
> View attachment 3620490
> View attachment 3620491



It's really lovely PbP. The raisin leather looks so warm with the rose gold. Very informative post with the comparisons to other leathers and metals.


----------



## etoile de mer

Hello all!  Per the recent conversation, native Bostonian here, I hope I'm still welcome!  I just find there are all sorts of people everywhere, and it serves me best not to make generalizations. I try to enter all situations with an open heart, and an open mind.

@MrsOwen3, welcome back! That chocolate chaud looks delicious!


----------



## Mindi B

See, now that makes complete sense, etoile de mer.  I have been entering situations with an open _mouth _and an _empty_ mind, and that doesn't work at _all_. 
Seriously, though, I do think cities have characters that are formed in part by those who live there and in part by the unique climate, architecture, country and culture, but of course all "those people are like this" sorts of statements are both anecdotal and generalizations.  I certainly hope few sensible adults would ever decide someone wasn't likable on the basis of their hometown!


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> See, now that makes complete sense, etoile de mer.  I have been entering situations with an open _mouth _and an _empty_ mind, and that doesn't work at _all_.
> Seriously, though, I do think cities have characters that are formed in part by those who live there and in part by the unique climate, architecture, country and culture, but of course all "those people are like this" sorts of statements are both anecdotal and generalizations.  I certainly hope few sensible adults would ever decide someone wasn't likable on the basis of their hometown!



 Airhead and Mindi are _not_ two words I'd use in the same sentence! I do know what you mean though, and there are perhaps a preponderance of grumpy people who have congregated in certain places, over generations. Maybe they like each other's company  or maybe it's genetic.  Maybe there is a grumpy gene! But I just try to have compassion for them. I know this sounds airy-fairy, but just being extra kind to someone who is unpleasant can bring unexpected results.


----------



## EmileH

etoile de mer said:


> Hello all!  Per the recent conversation, native Bostonian here, I hope I'm still welcome!  I just find there are all sorts of people everywhere, and it serves me best not to make generalizations. I try to enter all situations with an open heart, and an open mind.
> 
> @MrsOwen3, welcome back! That chocolate chaud looks delicious!



Etoile, absolutely. I said to start that they are terrible generalizations. So I hope everyone took them with a grain of salt. There are nice and not so nice people everywhere of course. 

But cities do have a personality for sure. I just met someone from Philadelphia and instantly hit it off with them because we "speak the same language."


----------



## EmileH

I don't think it's even grumpiness. I don't think people are trying to not be nice. It's just that the norms vary from place to place. Here's an example. I don't think either is the correct approach. My boss in Texas reprimanded me for opening the door for myself. It was raining but I suppose I was supposed to wait for some man to show up to open it for me. On the other hand, when I first moved to Boston I can't tell you the number of times that a door almost literally hit me in the face because the man walking through it in front of me didn't even bother to hold it or pass it to me after walking through.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't think it's even grumpiness. I don't think people are trying to not be nice. It's just that the norms vary from place to place. Here's an example. I don't think either is the correct approach. My boss in Texas reprimanded me for opening the door for myself. *It was raining but I suppose I was supposed to wait for some man to show up to open it for me. *On the other hand, when I first moved to Boston I can't tell you the number of times that a door almost literally hit me in the face because the man walking through it in front of me didn't even bother to hold it or pass it to me after walking through.


Really!  
You needed this


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Really!
> You needed this



Yes, in retrospect I wish I had had one to whack him in the knees with. [emoji23]


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes, in retrospect I wish I had had one to whack him in the knees with. [emoji23]


hahahaha!   Yes, all those "good manners" can be quite controlling.


----------



## Genie27

One of the strangest things I've seen here was a young teenage couple entering the mall. They walked up to the to the door and she paused and waited for the boyfriend to open the door for her. Then they walked to the inner door and repeated the same pattern. It struck me as unusual, as I'd expect that if he was her driver or attendant, or in an older couple. I guess I was raised to hold doors open for my elders and then progressed to a 'whoever reaches it first' convention. Overall, I find Toronto folks to be pretty polite and orderly, so it's noticeable when someone slams a door in your face instead of holding it back for the next person.


----------



## etoile de mer

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Etoile, absolutely. I said to start that they are terrible generalizations. So I hope everyone took them with a grain of salt. There are nice and not so nice people everywhere of course.
> 
> But cities do have a personality for sure. I just met someone from Philadelphia and instantly hit it off with them because we "speak the same language."



PbP, that makes sense. I have a few neighbors and a doctor, who are displaced New Englanders. When I met them, there was an instant, easy rapport. We all come from different backgrounds, but all share our New England-ness.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't think it's even grumpiness. I don't think people are trying to not be nice. It's just that the norms vary from place to place. Here's an example. I don't think either is the correct approach. My boss in Texas reprimanded me for opening the door for myself. It was raining but I suppose I was supposed to wait for some man to show up to open it for me. On the other hand, when I first moved to Boston I can't tell you the number of times that a door almost literally hit me in the face because the man walking through it in front of me didn't even bother to hold it or pass it to me after walking through.



Ahhh, yes, an example of Yankee self-sufficiency…just kidding!   Unfortunately, I've had the same thing happen to me frequently in the area I live now, on the west coast. You just expect that someone will look behind, and hold the door! I just find people to be so much more distracted, and less aware in general!


----------



## Mindi B

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't think it's even grumpiness. I don't think people are trying to not be nice. It's just that the norms vary from place to place. Here's an example. *I don't think either is the correct approach. *My boss in Texas reprimanded me for opening the door for myself. It was raining but I suppose I was supposed to wait for some man to show up to open it for me. On the other hand, when I first moved to Boston I can't tell you the number of times that a door almost literally hit me in the face because the man walking through it in front of me didn't even bother to hold it or pass it to me after walking through.



Oh, my, I must beg to differ.  I appreciate a man holding a door for me, a woman holding a door for me, or a trained wombat holding a door for me.  I am also okay if any or all of these individuals choose not to hold a door for me.  But to be scolded for doing this for oneself?  Oh, no no no.  That is not an excess of good manners in your Texas boss, that is a controlling, patronizing attitude.  A whack in the knees, or just a bit higher, would have been justified.  IMO.


----------



## gracekelly

People in CA are very polite!  We all hold doors.  One day at my gym a young man held the door for 3 people including myself  and  I kidded him that he was the designated doorman for the day.  It is just a polite thing to do and women do it for men and vice versa.  I have witnessed parents teaching children to do this as well.


----------



## Genie27

gracekelly said:


> People in CA are very polite!  We all hold doors.  One day at my gym a young man held the door for 3 people including myself  and  I kidded him that he was the designated doorman for the day.  It is just a polite thing to do and women do it for men and vice versa.  I have witnessed parents teaching children to do this as well.





Mindi B said:


> I appreciate a man holding a door for me, a woman holding a door for me, or a trained wombat holding a door for me.


That seems normal to me as well.


----------



## nicole0612

Mindi B said:


> See, now that makes complete sense, etoile de mer.  I have been entering situations with an open _mouth _and an _empty_ mind, and that doesn't work at _all_.



You have the best sense of humor! 
Love it [emoji16]


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I'm back from a wonderful trip and organizing my thoughts to share. It turned out H was the easy part of the trip, the real challenge was my family and I getting to an Angelina location for Chocolat Chaud (hot chocolate) when they were not about to close or had randomly closed early or had kitchen issues and couldn't serve hot foods... it became quite the quest during the trip! I never thought finding a cup of the greatest hot chocolate would be harder than finding a bag at H but it eventually became the running joke.
> 
> We did eventually succeed in sitting down and having some:
> View attachment 3620378
> 
> More to come, for now the cats are busy playing with assorted ribbons from my shopping and alternately sleeping in the half empty suitcases and piles of laundry. I still have a few days of vacation left at home so I'll share soon!


I totally admire your quest for the world's best hot chocolate.   Such a worthwhile goal!  (Big chocolate fan, here).   Were you able to take some of the raw ingredients home?


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> I totally admire your quest for the world's best hot chocolate.   Such a worthwhile goal!  (Big chocolate fan, here).   Were you able to take some of the raw ingredients home?



we bought the mix for my MIL but decided to not get any for ourselves, we indulged quite a bit on the trip and are back to our fitness and healthy eating. I think it's best there so we'll just have to go back


----------



## MSO13

I agree about the personalities and their cities taken with a grain, i'm a native New Yorker as in Manhattan in the 70s/80s and for the most part the edge has worn off as I've not lived there for a long time.  I've retained what i like to think of as a swagger or confidence, em cajones if you will but I like my more laid back mid atlantic city where I've been for a long time. Don't get me wrong, it's got its own attitude but it also feels like a small town in some way.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Angelina hot chocolate mix can be purchased at BG...nothing like having it at Angelina in Paris...


----------



## eagle1002us

etoile de mer said:


> Hello all!  Per the recent conversation, native Bostonian here, I hope I'm still welcome!  I just find there are all sorts of people everywhere, and it serves me best not to make generalizations. I try to enter all situations with an open heart, and an open mind.
> 
> 
> @MrsOwen3, welcome back! That chocolate chaud looks delicious!


Etoile, were you the person that wanted the Edward VII bio info?   I have it.   





< Back to Product Details
*The Heir Apparent: A Life of Edward VII, the Playboy Prince*
by Jane Ridley

I didn't realize the subtitle was the playboy prince but it is not a risque book at all.  I enjoyed reading it.  
BTW, I googled bios of ED VII b/c I misplaced my reference to it and found it cost a couple of bucks on Barnes & Noble, hardcover.   Thank you for your recommendations on Victorian books.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> People in CA are very polite!  We all hold doors.  One day at my gym a young man held the door for 3 people including myself  and  I kidded him that he was the designated doorman for the day.  It is just a polite thing to do and women do it for men and vice versa.  I have witnessed parents teaching children to do this as well.


People in the DC/MD area seem to hold doors, too.  Especially I have noticed it when entering Nordies.


----------



## etoile de mer

eagle1002us said:


> Etoile, were you the person that wanted the Edward VII bio info?   I have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> < Back to Product Details
> *The Heir Apparent: A Life of Edward VII, the Playboy Prince*
> by Jane Ridley
> 
> I didn't realize the subtitle was the playboy prince but it is not a risque book at all.  I enjoyed reading it.
> BTW, I googled bios of ED VII b/c I misplaced my reference to it and found it cost a couple of bucks on Barnes & Noble, hardcover.   Thank you for your recommendations on Victorian books.



Yes, it was me, thank you so much, *eagle*!


----------



## etoile de mer

Now you all have me craving chocolat chaud! Did a quick search…recipe noted in link is claimed to be a close match to what is served at Angelina. Very decadent!
http://www.cookingbythebook.com/ded.../angelinas-hot-chocolate-trip-paris-required/


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Calling all gardeners:  the Philadelphia Flower Show opens on March 12.  This year's theme is Holland.


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> Calling all gardeners:  the Philadelphia Flower Show opens on March 12.  This year's theme is Holland.



Oh wow!!!! I might need to come this year. I haven't been in many years.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoile de mer said:


> Now you all have me craving chocolat chaud! Did a quick search…recipe noted in link is claimed to be a close match to what is served at Angelina. Very decadent!
> http://www.cookingbythebook.com/ded.../angelinas-hot-chocolate-trip-paris-required/


I wasted no time in printing this out, thank you, etoile!


----------



## etoile de mer

eagle1002us said:


> I wasted no time in printing this out, thank you, etoile!



*eagle*  I did the same! Poked around a bit more. Same recipe posted elsewhere specifies using 72% Omanhene bittersweet chocolate. It's not a brand I'm familiar with, but % is very dark! Right up my alley, as I only like dark chocolate. But, I'm just so caffeine sensitive, I'd have to indulge at about 6 in the morning in order to be able to sleep that night! Of course I could just have a tiny serving...


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Oh, my, I must beg to differ.  I appreciate a man holding a door for me, a woman holding a door for me, or a trained wombat holding a door for me.  I am also okay if any or all of these individuals choose not to hold a door for me.  But to be scolded for doing this for oneself?  Oh, no no no.  That is not an excess of good manners in your Texas boss, that is a controlling, patronizing attitude.  A whack in the knees, or just a bit higher, would have been justified.  IMO.



I will jump in to say, in defense of men in Texas and the Deep South, it's usually not about control or being patronizing. Most men over a certain age have had it drilled into their brain that you must open the door for a lady. So when they get to a door and the woman opens it first, the poor guy probably thinks their mother or grandma is going to pop out of the woodwork and beat them over the head with that umbrella. I have actually seen men look around fearfully when I grab the door handle first, as though they were going to be scolded from above. The younger men seem to have no qualms about shoving past another person to get to the door first, and then letting the door slam back in their face.

And now, I need some good hot chocolate after reading the last few pages!


----------



## Hat Trick

[/QUOTE="Mindi B, post: 31120681, member: 39362"]Oh, my, I must beg to differ.  I appreciate a man holding a door for me, a woman holding a door for me, _or a trained wombat holding a door for me. [_/QUOTE]


Off topic but ROTFL!!!. 
(Actually they are solid enough to use as hefty doorstops).


----------



## EmileH

ouija board said:


> I will jump in to say, in defense of men in Texas and the Deep South, it's usually not about control or being patronizing. Most men over a certain age have had it drilled into their brain that you must open the door for a lady. So when they get to a door and the woman opens it first, the poor guy probably thinks their mother or grandma is going to pop out of the woodwork and beat them over the head with that umbrella. I have actually seen men look around fearfully when I grab the door handle first, as though they were going to be scolded from above. The younger men seem to have no qualms about shoving past another person to get to the door first, and then letting the door slam back in their face.
> 
> And now, I need some good hot chocolate after reading the last few pages!



I much prefer this to having the door slammed in my face. [emoji2]


----------



## Moirai

Mindi, you are so funny! 
Holding the door for others is such a simple effortless courtesy that returns a big thanks and smile. I will admit that I love it when a man opens the door for me.


----------



## Mindi B

OB, thanks for that observation.  You're right--I have to remember there are lots of motivations for all behavior.  I can be too quick to judge.  (LOL at the image of a female ancestor looking on in disapproval!)  I would do better to assume benign intent unless and until proven otherwise.  Generally.  
And, you know, I can't just roam around the US whacking men in the nether regions with umbrellas.  As much fun as that might be.
People will talk.


----------



## Moirai

Wanted to share my first Chanel brooch. I love how a small piece of jewelry can add glamor to any outfit.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> OB, thanks for that observation.  You're right--I have to remember there are lots of motivations for all behavior.  I can be too quick to judge.  (LOL at the image of a female ancestor looking on in disapproval!)  I would do better to assume benign intent unless and until proven otherwise.  Generally.
> And, you know, I can't just roam around the US whacking men in the nether regions with umbrellas.  As much fun as that might be.
> People will talk.



Lol, now, I didn't say you couldn't do THAT [emoji1] I've got a few good candidates for you [emoji167]


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Wanted to share my first Chanel brooch. I love how a small piece of jewelry can add glamor to any outfit.
> View attachment 3621837



Wow! Great photos. You are a master with the Chanel Brooch.  They look fabulous on nice simple pieces of clothing and unexpected positioning is even better. I have to concentrate more on the use of my brooches. You have inspired me.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow! Great photos. You are a master with the Chanel Brooch.  They look fabulous on nice simple pieces of clothing and unexpected positioning is even better. I have to concentrate more on the use of my brooches. You have inspired me.


Awww, you made my day with your nice comments.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Moirai said:


> Wanted to share my first Chanel brooch. I love how a small piece of jewelry can add glamor to any outfit.
> View attachment 3621837



Love this. Gorgeous pics!


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> Wanted to share my first Chanel brooch. I love how a small piece of jewelry can add glamor to any outfit.
> View attachment 3621837


That is really nice. It reminded me that I have many plain outfits that would look dressed up if I added my brooch. 

Mine is quite heavy, and I'm worried that the pin may come undone, as the clasp closes on the very tip of the pointed part. Any tips on how to keep it secure?


----------



## Mindi B

The wonderful placements you've chosen for this pin, Moirai, look so chic!  Your pics ARE inspiring!  I have a collection of vintage-y brooches (nothing of real value, just things I thought were purty) and I admit, I don't wear them because I am reluctant to put holes in and stress on the fabric of my clothing.  If anyone has any ways to limit this, I'd love to know!  Otherwise, only my denim and thickest tweedy jackets get to wear pins. . . .


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> Love this. Gorgeous pics!





Genie27 said:


> That is really nice. It reminded me that I have many plain outfits that would look dressed up if I added my brooch.
> 
> Mine is quite heavy, and I'm worried that the pin may come undone, as the clasp closes on the very tip of the pointed part. Any tips on how to keep it secure?





Mindi B said:


> The wonderful placements you've chosen for this pin, Moirai, look so chic!  Your pics ARE inspiring!  I have a collection of vintage-y brooches (nothing of real value, just things I thought were purty) and I admit, I don't wear them because I am reluctant to put holes in and stress on the fabric of my clothing.  If anyone has any ways to limit this, I'd love to know!  Otherwise, only my denim and thickest tweedy jackets get to wear pins. . . .



Thanks ladies and everyone else for the likes!

Genie, my brooch is fairly heavy too. The clasp is on the loose side but hasn't fallen off. I try to pin as much material as I can and also to pin on heavier material like Mindi stated. I read that pins on some of these brooches are not very secure which is annoying considering the price but clients have taken back to Chanel boutique to see if they can be adjusted.


----------



## Genie27

I have heard of putting a felt strip or even a broad piece of elastic behind the area you are pinning on the clothing, to give it something more to bite.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> I have heard of putting a felt strip or even a broad piece of elastic behind the area you are pinning on the clothing, to give it something more to bite.


The felt strip is a great idea. I have felt at home and will have to try that.


----------



## Moirai

Mindi B said:


> The wonderful placements you've chosen for this pin, Moirai, look so chic!  Your pics ARE inspiring!  I have a collection of vintage-y brooches (nothing of real value, just things I thought were purty) and I admit, I don't wear them because I am reluctant to put holes in and stress on the fabric of my clothing.  If anyone has any ways to limit this, I'd love to know!  Otherwise, only my denim and thickest tweedy jackets get to wear pins. . . .


Brooch on denim jacket looks so cool. I'm interested to see the kind of brooches you like. Any favorites you like to share?


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe,

I think I'm ready to share my FSH story, my other Paris shopping will have to be in more posts. 

I was fortunate to be connected via email with several wonderful people at FSH about my museum visit and was able to request a few pieces of jewelry I wanted to try. I made no mention of bags in these emails, simply discussed the pieces and sizes I was interested in. Before the price decrease in the US a few weeks ago most of what I was considering was 30-40% more in the US and even my local SA understood why I was going to buy them over there. My appointment was coordinated around my museum tour and I did not have a leather appointment.

I have to say that the communication was lovely, the staff very accommodating of my limited shopping time ( I was traveling with 2 men, my dad and my DH and neither tolerates long periods of shopping).  I believe that my experience was rather atypical of the bag hunt at FSH and I don't want to seem smug or gloating, it takes a lot to wait in the cold for 2 hours to get just an appointment but I'm very relieved I didn't have to do that. 

Anyway, I arrived at my appointed time, got an incredibly detailed tour of the private museum (that will have to be a separate post) which my home store manager set up for me and then met my new jewelry SA in the store. I was given water, ensconced in the haute jewelry gallery and had a getting to know you chat. We did not discuss bags at all. I tried the pieces they had pulled for me and decided on the plain White Gold CDC. I also considered the diamond studs version but in the end, it was just too flashy for me. I'm thrilled to get this piece because it was the first bracelet I fell in love with from H and DH and I like to pretend it stands for Collier de Chat since we're crazy cat people and my CDCs look great on the cats. 

Then, the SA mentioned that they were able to shop around the store with me and would love to give me a grand tour so I could see what else I wanted from other departments. Again, no mention of bags. My SA gave me a wonderful tour of both levels and while I looked for shoes and RTW, they had already put out Spring and I was looking for Fall boots etc. I found a piece of the Minerale collection, a pendant and tried on a few CDCs but none spoke to me. I wasn't looking for scarves/shawls as I like to buy these at home and I loved the Home section, seeing many pieces that my store simply can't put out due to size.  I never went into the downstairs bag section, we eventually ended up in the new upstairs bag salon where they have exceptional pieces and "novelty" bags as my SA called them like the Harnais, the Octagone, the Baton de Craie, a new backpack for women. I couldn't take photos but they exceptional pieces included a croc Verrou, a Gator Lindy in Poussiere, a black shiny Croc Jige 29cm, a feather and sterling silver Farming Bag and two mini Plumes with a beaded "Brazil" feather pattern. The Lindy was actually for sale. 

I looked at the backpack but didn't love any of the colors, then we sat down and the SA asked me what colors and styles of bags I might be interested in. I was looking for small sizes, in Swift leather in a few neutral colors and a specific clutch.  The SA wrote it all down and left to see what was available. After a 10 minute wait while I sat observing the bag area upstairs and witnessing all kinds of behavior (again, separate post) the SA returned with a list of 12 options 

Not all were B or K, most were in current season colors like Gris Mouette or Gris Perle, my number one choice of Craie was only available in a bag and leather I didn't want. There were a few interesting selections including a few black options but I had said that I would only jump if it checked all the boxes and nothing did. I reluctantly said a polite no and the SA suggested that I come back the next day as I was meeting a friend in the area. They said there would be a different selection, not necessarily exactly what I wanted but it was worth trying. I agreed. 

The next day, I stopped back at an earlier time and sought out my SA. I waited a bit in the silver section and the SA came an asked if I had any other things I wanted to consider in bags. I mentioned that I regretted passing on one of the black bags because I saw an incredibly chic woman carrying a similar bag the day before so I would add black to my list. 

I believe that the SAs who really get to connect with clients at FSH want to find the "right" bag for the client, not just sell whatever they have. This SA really got me and my style and came back without a list but instead a box. I have to say they nailed it, I would have never asked for this bag and yet it looked perfect with my outfit, perfect with the wardrobe I had brought to Paris and checked off leather, style and even eliminated the need for the clutch I requested=hey I saved money right? 

So here you guys go: my WG CDC stacked with my JUC, Chaine D'Ancre Enchainee and my Tiffany Infinity plus H watch and my light as a feather, velvety soft, K25 in Black Swift with Gold Hardware. I haven't taken a pic of the Minerale pendant yet because it needs good light to see the detail and it was overcast most days in Paris. 

I have to run to an appointment but more over the weekend!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I think I'm ready to share my FSH story, my other Paris shopping will have to be in more posts.
> 
> I was fortunate to be connected via email with several wonderful people at FSH about my museum visit and was able to request a few pieces of jewelry I wanted to try. I made no mention of bags in these emails, simply discussed the pieces and sizes I was interested in. Before the price decrease in the US a few weeks ago most of what I was considering was 30-40% more in the US and even my local SA understood why I was going to buy them over there. My appointment was coordinated around my museum tour and I did not have a leather appointment.
> 
> I have to say that the communication was lovely, the staff very accommodating of my limited shopping time ( I was traveling with 2 men, my dad and my DH and neither tolerates long periods of shopping).  I believe that my experience was rather atypical of the bag hunt at FSH and I don't want to seem smug or gloating, it takes a lot to wait in the cold for 2 hours to get just an appointment but I'm very relieved I didn't have to do that.
> 
> Anyway, I arrived at my appointed time, got an incredibly detailed tour of the private museum (that will have to be a separate post) which my home store manager set up for me and then met my new jewelry SA in the store. I was given water, ensconced in the haute jewelry gallery and had a getting to know you chat. We did not discuss bags at all. I tried the pieces they had pulled for me and decided on the plain White Gold CDC. I also considered the diamond studs version but in the end, it was just too flashy for me. I'm thrilled to get this piece because it was the first bracelet I fell in love with from H and DH and I like to pretend it stands for Collier de Chat since we're crazy cat people and my CDCs look great on the cats.
> 
> Then, the SA mentioned that they were able to shop around the store with me and would love to give me a grand tour so I could see what else I wanted from other departments. Again, no mention of bags. My SA gave me a wonderful tour of both levels and while I looked for shoes and RTW, they had already put out Spring and I was looking for Fall boots etc. I found a piece of the Minerale collection, a pendant and tried on a few CDCs but none spoke to me. I wasn't looking for scarves/shawls as I like to buy these at home and I loved the Home section, seeing many pieces that my store simply can't put out due to size.  I never went into the downstairs bag section, we eventually ended up in the new upstairs bag salon where they have exceptional pieces and "novelty" bags as my SA called them like the Harnais, the Octagone, the Baton de Craie, a new backpack for women. I couldn't take photos but they exceptional pieces included a croc Verrou, a Gator Lindy in Poussiere, a black shiny Croc Jige 29cm, a feather and sterling silver Farming Bag and two mini Plumes with a beaded "Brazil" feather pattern. The Lindy was actually for sale.
> 
> I looked at the backpack but didn't love any of the colors, then we sat down and the SA asked me what colors and styles of bags I might be interested in. I was looking for small sizes, in Swift leather in a few neutral colors and a specific clutch.  The SA wrote it all down and left to see what was available. After a 10 minute wait while I sat observing the bag area upstairs and witnessing all kinds of behavior (again, separate post) the SA returned with a list of 12 options
> 
> Not all were B or K, most were in current season colors like Gris Mouette or Gris Perle, my number one choice of Craie was only available in a bag and leather I didn't want. There were a few interesting selections including a few black options but I had said that I would only jump if it checked all the boxes and nothing did. I reluctantly said a polite no and the SA suggested that I come back the next day as I was meeting a friend in the area. They said there would be a different selection, not necessarily exactly what I wanted but it was worth trying. I agreed.
> 
> The next day, I stopped back at an earlier time and sought out my SA. I waited a bit in the silver section and the SA came an asked if I had any other things I wanted to consider in bags. I mentioned that I regretted passing on one of the black bags because I saw an incredibly chic woman carrying a similar bag the day before so I would add black to my list.
> 
> I believe that the SAs who really get to connect with clients at FSH want to find the "right" bag for the client, not just sell whatever they have. This SA really got me and my style and came back without a list but instead a box. I have to say they nailed it, I would have never asked for this bag and yet it looked perfect with my outfit, perfect with the wardrobe I had brought to Paris and checked off leather, style and even eliminated the need for the clutch I requested=hey I saved money right?
> 
> So here you guys go: my WG CDC stacked with my JUC, Chaine D'Ancre Enchainee and my Tiffany Infinity plus H watch and my light as a feather, velvety soft, K25 in Black Swift with Gold Hardware. I haven't taken a pic of the Minerale pendant yet because it needs good light to see the detail and it was overcast most days in Paris.
> 
> I have to run to an appointment but more over the weekend!
> View attachment 3622112
> View attachment 3622113



Well done!!! Fabulous story. Fabulous purchases. May you wear/ carry them in health and happiness for many years to come and may they always bring you happy memories of your family and Paris. [emoji173]


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I think I'm ready to share my FSH story, my other Paris shopping will have to be in more posts.
> 
> I was fortunate to be connected via email with several wonderful people at FSH about my museum visit and was able to request a few pieces of jewelry I wanted to try. I made no mention of bags in these emails, simply discussed the pieces and sizes I was interested in. Before the price decrease in the US a few weeks ago most of what I was considering was 30-40% more in the US and even my local SA understood why I was going to buy them over there. My appointment was coordinated around my museum tour and I did not have a leather appointment.
> 
> I have to say that the communication was lovely, the staff very accommodating of my limited shopping time ( I was traveling with 2 men, my dad and my DH and neither tolerates long periods of shopping).  I believe that my experience was rather atypical of the bag hunt at FSH and I don't want to seem smug or gloating, it takes a lot to wait in the cold for 2 hours to get just an appointment but I'm very relieved I didn't have to do that.
> 
> Anyway, I arrived at my appointed time, got an incredibly detailed tour of the private museum (that will have to be a separate post) which my home store manager set up for me and then met my new jewelry SA in the store. I was given water, ensconced in the haute jewelry gallery and had a getting to know you chat. We did not discuss bags at all. I tried the pieces they had pulled for me and decided on the plain White Gold CDC. I also considered the diamond studs version but in the end, it was just too flashy for me. I'm thrilled to get this piece because it was the first bracelet I fell in love with from H and DH and I like to pretend it stands for Collier de Chat since we're crazy cat people and my CDCs look great on the cats.
> 
> Then, the SA mentioned that they were able to shop around the store with me and would love to give me a grand tour so I could see what else I wanted from other departments. Again, no mention of bags. My SA gave me a wonderful tour of both levels and while I looked for shoes and RTW, they had already put out Spring and I was looking for Fall boots etc. I found a piece of the Minerale collection, a pendant and tried on a few CDCs but none spoke to me. I wasn't looking for scarves/shawls as I like to buy these at home and I loved the Home section, seeing many pieces that my store simply can't put out due to size.  I never went into the downstairs bag section, we eventually ended up in the new upstairs bag salon where they have exceptional pieces and "novelty" bags as my SA called them like the Harnais, the Octagone, the Baton de Craie, a new backpack for women. I couldn't take photos but they exceptional pieces included a croc Verrou, a Gator Lindy in Poussiere, a black shiny Croc Jige 29cm, a feather and sterling silver Farming Bag and two mini Plumes with a beaded "Brazil" feather pattern. The Lindy was actually for sale.
> 
> I looked at the backpack but didn't love any of the colors, then we sat down and the SA asked me what colors and styles of bags I might be interested in. I was looking for small sizes, in Swift leather in a few neutral colors and a specific clutch.  The SA wrote it all down and left to see what was available. After a 10 minute wait while I sat observing the bag area upstairs and witnessing all kinds of behavior (again, separate post) the SA returned with a list of 12 options
> 
> Not all were B or K, most were in current season colors like Gris Mouette or Gris Perle, my number one choice of Craie was only available in a bag and leather I didn't want. There were a few interesting selections including a few black options but I had said that I would only jump if it checked all the boxes and nothing did. I reluctantly said a polite no and the SA suggested that I come back the next day as I was meeting a friend in the area. They said there would be a different selection, not necessarily exactly what I wanted but it was worth trying. I agreed.
> 
> The next day, I stopped back at an earlier time and sought out my SA. I waited a bit in the silver section and the SA came an asked if I had any other things I wanted to consider in bags. I mentioned that I regretted passing on one of the black bags because I saw an incredibly chic woman carrying a similar bag the day before so I would add black to my list.
> 
> I believe that the SAs who really get to connect with clients at FSH want to find the "right" bag for the client, not just sell whatever they have. This SA really got me and my style and came back without a list but instead a box. I have to say they nailed it, I would have never asked for this bag and yet it looked perfect with my outfit, perfect with the wardrobe I had brought to Paris and checked off leather, style and even eliminated the need for the clutch I requested=hey I saved money right?
> 
> So here you guys go: my WG CDC stacked with my JUC, Chaine D'Ancre Enchainee and my Tiffany Infinity plus H watch and my light as a feather, velvety soft, K25 in Black Swift with Gold Hardware. I haven't taken a pic of the Minerale pendant yet because it needs good light to see the detail and it was overcast most days in Paris.
> 
> I have to run to an appointment but more over the weekend!
> View attachment 3622112
> View attachment 3622113


Congrats, MrsO! Both are gorgeous! Thank you for taking the time to share your story. Looking forward to more.


----------



## gracekelly

Moirai said:


> Wanted to share my first Chanel brooch. I love how a small piece of jewelry can add glamor to any outfit.
> View attachment 3621837


Love how you placed it on the sweater!


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> That is really nice. It reminded me that I have many plain outfits that would look dressed up if I added my brooch.
> 
> Mine is quite heavy, and I'm worried that the pin may come undone, as the clasp closes on the very tip of the pointed part. Any tips on how to keep it secure?


A friend told me to take a piece of felt or fabric and place it on the inside of your clothing so that the pin is actually grabbing 2 pieces of fabric and it will stay more secure.


----------



## Notorious Pink

MrsOwen what a fabulous story!!! Can't wait to hear the rest!!! And HUGE congratulations!!!


----------



## Genie27

gracekelly said:


> A friend told me to take a piece of felt or fabric and place it on the inside of your clothing so that the pin is actually grabbing 2 pieces of fabric and it will stay more secure.


So that's where I heard/read it! From you.


----------



## 30gold

MsOwen, I loved your story and your fabulous goodies.  Everything looks stunning.  Major congratulations and enjoy in the best of health.  Looking forward to the rest of your story.  Have your best day.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I think I'm ready to share my FSH story, my other Paris shopping will have to be in more posts.
> 
> I was fortunate to be connected via email with several wonderful people at FSH about my museum visit and was able to request a few pieces of jewelry I wanted to try. I made no mention of bags in these emails, simply discussed the pieces and sizes I was interested in. Before the price decrease in the US a few weeks ago most of what I was considering was 30-40% more in the US and even my local SA understood why I was going to buy them over there. My appointment was coordinated around my museum tour and I did not have a leather appointment.
> 
> I have to say that the communication was lovely, the staff very accommodating of my limited shopping time ( I was traveling with 2 men, my dad and my DH and neither tolerates long periods of shopping).  I believe that my experience was rather atypical of the bag hunt at FSH and I don't want to seem smug or gloating, it takes a lot to wait in the cold for 2 hours to get just an appointment but I'm very relieved I didn't have to do that.
> 
> Anyway, I arrived at my appointed time, got an incredibly detailed tour of the private museum (that will have to be a separate post) which my home store manager set up for me and then met my new jewelry SA in the store. I was given water, ensconced in the haute jewelry gallery and had a getting to know you chat. We did not discuss bags at all. I tried the pieces they had pulled for me and decided on the plain White Gold CDC. I also considered the diamond studs version but in the end, it was just too flashy for me. I'm thrilled to get this piece because it was the first bracelet I fell in love with from H and DH and I like to pretend it stands for Collier de Chat since we're crazy cat people and my CDCs look great on the cats.
> 
> Then, the SA mentioned that they were able to shop around the store with me and would love to give me a grand tour so I could see what else I wanted from other departments. Again, no mention of bags. My SA gave me a wonderful tour of both levels and while I looked for shoes and RTW, they had already put out Spring and I was looking for Fall boots etc. I found a piece of the Minerale collection, a pendant and tried on a few CDCs but none spoke to me. I wasn't looking for scarves/shawls as I like to buy these at home and I loved the Home section, seeing many pieces that my store simply can't put out due to size.  I never went into the downstairs bag section, we eventually ended up in the new upstairs bag salon where they have exceptional pieces and "novelty" bags as my SA called them like the Harnais, the Octagone, the Baton de Craie, a new backpack for women. I couldn't take photos but they exceptional pieces included a croc Verrou, a Gator Lindy in Poussiere, a black shiny Croc Jige 29cm, a feather and sterling silver Farming Bag and two mini Plumes with a beaded "Brazil" feather pattern. The Lindy was actually for sale.
> 
> I looked at the backpack but didn't love any of the colors, then we sat down and the SA asked me what colors and styles of bags I might be interested in. I was looking for small sizes, in Swift leather in a few neutral colors and a specific clutch.  The SA wrote it all down and left to see what was available. After a 10 minute wait while I sat observing the bag area upstairs and witnessing all kinds of behavior (again, separate post) the SA returned with a list of 12 options
> 
> Not all were B or K, most were in current season colors like Gris Mouette or Gris Perle, my number one choice of Craie was only available in a bag and leather I didn't want. There were a few interesting selections including a few black options but I had said that I would only jump if it checked all the boxes and nothing did. I reluctantly said a polite no and the SA suggested that I come back the next day as I was meeting a friend in the area. They said there would be a different selection, not necessarily exactly what I wanted but it was worth trying. I agreed.
> 
> The next day, I stopped back at an earlier time and sought out my SA. I waited a bit in the silver section and the SA came an asked if I had any other things I wanted to consider in bags. I mentioned that I regretted passing on one of the black bags because I saw an incredibly chic woman carrying a similar bag the day before so I would add black to my list.
> 
> I believe that the SAs who really get to connect with clients at FSH want to find the "right" bag for the client, not just sell whatever they have. This SA really got me and my style and came back without a list but instead a box. I have to say they nailed it, I would have never asked for this bag and yet it looked perfect with my outfit, perfect with the wardrobe I had brought to Paris and checked off leather, style and even eliminated the need for the clutch I requested=hey I saved money right?
> 
> So here you guys go: my WG CDC stacked with my JUC, Chaine D'Ancre Enchainee and my Tiffany Infinity plus H watch and my light as a feather, velvety soft, K25 in Black Swift with Gold Hardware. I haven't taken a pic of the Minerale pendant yet because it needs good light to see the detail and it was overcast most days in Paris.
> 
> I have to run to an appointment but more over the weekend!
> View attachment 3622112
> View attachment 3622113



The treatment sounds lovely.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I think I'm ready to share my FSH story, my other Paris shopping will have to be in more posts.
> 
> I was fortunate to be connected via email with several wonderful people at FSH about my museum visit and was able to request a few pieces of jewelry I wanted to try. I made no mention of bags in these emails, simply discussed the pieces and sizes I was interested in. Before the price decrease in the US a few weeks ago most of what I was considering was 30-40% more in the US and even my local SA understood why I was going to buy them over there. My appointment was coordinated around my museum tour and I did not have a leather appointment.
> 
> I have to say that the communication was lovely, the staff very accommodating of my limited shopping time ( I was traveling with 2 men, my dad and my DH and neither tolerates long periods of shopping).  I believe that my experience was rather atypical of the bag hunt at FSH and I don't want to seem smug or gloating, it takes a lot to wait in the cold for 2 hours to get just an appointment but I'm very relieved I didn't have to do that.
> 
> Anyway, I arrived at my appointed time, got an incredibly detailed tour of the private museum (that will have to be a separate post) which my home store manager set up for me and then met my new jewelry SA in the store. I was given water, ensconced in the haute jewelry gallery and had a getting to know you chat. We did not discuss bags at all. I tried the pieces they had pulled for me and decided on the plain White Gold CDC. I also considered the diamond studs version but in the end, it was just too flashy for me. I'm thrilled to get this piece because it was the first bracelet I fell in love with from H and DH and I like to pretend it stands for Collier de Chat since we're crazy cat people and my CDCs look great on the cats.
> 
> Then, the SA mentioned that they were able to shop around the store with me and would love to give me a grand tour so I could see what else I wanted from other departments. Again, no mention of bags. My SA gave me a wonderful tour of both levels and while I looked for shoes and RTW, they had already put out Spring and I was looking for Fall boots etc. I found a piece of the Minerale collection, a pendant and tried on a few CDCs but none spoke to me. I wasn't looking for scarves/shawls as I like to buy these at home and I loved the Home section, seeing many pieces that my store simply can't put out due to size.  I never went into the downstairs bag section, we eventually ended up in the new upstairs bag salon where they have exceptional pieces and "novelty" bags as my SA called them like the Harnais, the Octagone, the Baton de Craie, a new backpack for women. I couldn't take photos but they exceptional pieces included a croc Verrou, a Gator Lindy in Poussiere, a black shiny Croc Jige 29cm, a feather and sterling silver Farming Bag and two mini Plumes with a beaded "Brazil" feather pattern. The Lindy was actually for sale.
> 
> I looked at the backpack but didn't love any of the colors, then we sat down and the SA asked me what colors and styles of bags I might be interested in. I was looking for small sizes, in Swift leather in a few neutral colors and a specific clutch.  The SA wrote it all down and left to see what was available. After a 10 minute wait while I sat observing the bag area upstairs and witnessing all kinds of behavior (again, separate post) the SA returned with a list of 12 options
> 
> Not all were B or K, most were in current season colors like Gris Mouette or Gris Perle, my number one choice of Craie was only available in a bag and leather I didn't want. There were a few interesting selections including a few black options but I had said that I would only jump if it checked all the boxes and nothing did. I reluctantly said a polite no and the SA suggested that I come back the next day as I was meeting a friend in the area. They said there would be a different selection, not necessarily exactly what I wanted but it was worth trying. I agreed.
> 
> The next day, I stopped back at an earlier time and sought out my SA. I waited a bit in the silver section and the SA came an asked if I had any other things I wanted to consider in bags. I mentioned that I regretted passing on one of the black bags because I saw an incredibly chic woman carrying a similar bag the day before so I would add black to my list.
> 
> I believe that the SAs who really get to connect with clients at FSH want to find the "right" bag for the client, not just sell whatever they have. This SA really got me and my style and came back without a list but instead a box. I have to say they nailed it, I would have never asked for this bag and yet it looked perfect with my outfit, perfect with the wardrobe I had brought to Paris and checked off leather, style and even eliminated the need for the clutch I requested=hey I saved money right?
> 
> So here you guys go: my WG CDC stacked with my JUC, Chaine D'Ancre Enchainee and my Tiffany Infinity plus H watch and my light as a feather, velvety soft, K25 in Black Swift with Gold Hardware. I haven't taken a pic of the Minerale pendant yet because it needs good light to see the detail and it was overcast most days in Paris.
> 
> I have to run to an appointment but more over the weekend!
> View attachment 3622112
> View attachment 3622113


Congratulations on a perfect shopping trip & your new beauties!


----------



## Moirai

gracekelly said:


> Love how you placed it on the sweater!





gracekelly said:


> A friend told me to take a piece of felt or fabric and place it on the inside of your clothing so that the pin is actually grabbing 2 pieces of fabric and it will stay more secure.


Thank you! 
I like this felt idea. I learn something new everyday from you intelligent resourceful ladies.


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> Wanted to share my first Chanel brooch. I love how a small piece of jewelry can add glamor to any outfit.
> View attachment 3621837



Great idea to use this on the hem of your shirt. I will have to try this idea. I have only worn mine on the pocket of jackets, but then I got a snag in the lesage material from the brooch catching on the facing sleeve, so they went back in the jewelry chest.  You are very creative!


----------



## nicole0612

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I think I'm ready to share my FSH story, my other Paris shopping will have to be in more posts.
> 
> I was fortunate to be connected via email with several wonderful people at FSH about my museum visit and was able to request a few pieces of jewelry I wanted to try. I made no mention of bags in these emails, simply discussed the pieces and sizes I was interested in. Before the price decrease in the US a few weeks ago most of what I was considering was 30-40% more in the US and even my local SA understood why I was going to buy them over there. My appointment was coordinated around my museum tour and I did not have a leather appointment.
> 
> I have to say that the communication was lovely, the staff very accommodating of my limited shopping time ( I was traveling with 2 men, my dad and my DH and neither tolerates long periods of shopping).  I believe that my experience was rather atypical of the bag hunt at FSH and I don't want to seem smug or gloating, it takes a lot to wait in the cold for 2 hours to get just an appointment but I'm very relieved I didn't have to do that.
> 
> Anyway, I arrived at my appointed time, got an incredibly detailed tour of the private museum (that will have to be a separate post) which my home store manager set up for me and then met my new jewelry SA in the store. I was given water, ensconced in the haute jewelry gallery and had a getting to know you chat. We did not discuss bags at all. I tried the pieces they had pulled for me and decided on the plain White Gold CDC. I also considered the diamond studs version but in the end, it was just too flashy for me. I'm thrilled to get this piece because it was the first bracelet I fell in love with from H and DH and I like to pretend it stands for Collier de Chat since we're crazy cat people and my CDCs look great on the cats.
> 
> Then, the SA mentioned that they were able to shop around the store with me and would love to give me a grand tour so I could see what else I wanted from other departments. Again, no mention of bags. My SA gave me a wonderful tour of both levels and while I looked for shoes and RTW, they had already put out Spring and I was looking for Fall boots etc. I found a piece of the Minerale collection, a pendant and tried on a few CDCs but none spoke to me. I wasn't looking for scarves/shawls as I like to buy these at home and I loved the Home section, seeing many pieces that my store simply can't put out due to size.  I never went into the downstairs bag section, we eventually ended up in the new upstairs bag salon where they have exceptional pieces and "novelty" bags as my SA called them like the Harnais, the Octagone, the Baton de Craie, a new backpack for women. I couldn't take photos but they exceptional pieces included a croc Verrou, a Gator Lindy in Poussiere, a black shiny Croc Jige 29cm, a feather and sterling silver Farming Bag and two mini Plumes with a beaded "Brazil" feather pattern. The Lindy was actually for sale.
> 
> I looked at the backpack but didn't love any of the colors, then we sat down and the SA asked me what colors and styles of bags I might be interested in. I was looking for small sizes, in Swift leather in a few neutral colors and a specific clutch.  The SA wrote it all down and left to see what was available. After a 10 minute wait while I sat observing the bag area upstairs and witnessing all kinds of behavior (again, separate post) the SA returned with a list of 12 options
> 
> Not all were B or K, most were in current season colors like Gris Mouette or Gris Perle, my number one choice of Craie was only available in a bag and leather I didn't want. There were a few interesting selections including a few black options but I had said that I would only jump if it checked all the boxes and nothing did. I reluctantly said a polite no and the SA suggested that I come back the next day as I was meeting a friend in the area. They said there would be a different selection, not necessarily exactly what I wanted but it was worth trying. I agreed.
> 
> The next day, I stopped back at an earlier time and sought out my SA. I waited a bit in the silver section and the SA came an asked if I had any other things I wanted to consider in bags. I mentioned that I regretted passing on one of the black bags because I saw an incredibly chic woman carrying a similar bag the day before so I would add black to my list.
> 
> I believe that the SAs who really get to connect with clients at FSH want to find the "right" bag for the client, not just sell whatever they have. This SA really got me and my style and came back without a list but instead a box. I have to say they nailed it, I would have never asked for this bag and yet it looked perfect with my outfit, perfect with the wardrobe I had brought to Paris and checked off leather, style and even eliminated the need for the clutch I requested=hey I saved money right?
> 
> So here you guys go: my WG CDC stacked with my JUC, Chaine D'Ancre Enchainee and my Tiffany Infinity plus H watch and my light as a feather, velvety soft, K25 in Black Swift with Gold Hardware. I haven't taken a pic of the Minerale pendant yet because it needs good light to see the detail and it was overcast most days in Paris.
> 
> I have to run to an appointment but more over the weekend!
> View attachment 3622112
> View attachment 3622113



Thank you for sharing such a great story. Your new WG CDC looks great with your bracelet stack and your new K25 is stunning. So of the moment and elegant with the petite size and GHW. I personally love swift! Congratulations!


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> Great idea to use this on the hem of your shirt. I will have to try this idea. I have only worn mine on the pocket of jackets, but then I got a snag in the lesage material from the brooch catching on the facing sleeve, so they went back in the jewelry chest.  You are very creative!


Thanks Nicole! Sorry to hear about the snag, hopefully it wasn't too bad. Did you post your Chanel jacket and I missed it? I am also playing around with the idea of pinning the brooch on two strands of a Chanel necklace but haven't quite figured it out yet because the brooch is heavy.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I think I'm ready to share my FSH story, my other Paris shopping will have to be in more posts.
> 
> I was fortunate to be connected via email with several wonderful people at FSH about my museum visit and was able to request a few pieces of jewelry I wanted to try. I made no mention of bags in these emails, simply discussed the pieces and sizes I was interested in. Before the price decrease in the US a few weeks ago most of what I was considering was 30-40% more in the US and even my local SA understood why I was going to buy them over there. My appointment was coordinated around my museum tour and I did not have a leather appointment.
> 
> I have to say that the communication was lovely, the staff very accommodating of my limited shopping time ( I was traveling with 2 men, my dad and my DH and neither tolerates long periods of shopping).  I believe that my experience was rather atypical of the bag hunt at FSH and I don't want to seem smug or gloating, it takes a lot to wait in the cold for 2 hours to get just an appointment but I'm very relieved I didn't have to do that.
> 
> Anyway, I arrived at my appointed time, got an incredibly detailed tour of the private museum (that will have to be a separate post) which my home store manager set up for me and then met my new jewelry SA in the store. I was given water, ensconced in the haute jewelry gallery and had a getting to know you chat. We did not discuss bags at all. I tried the pieces they had pulled for me and decided on the plain White Gold CDC. I also considered the diamond studs version but in the end, it was just too flashy for me. I'm thrilled to get this piece because it was the first bracelet I fell in love with from H and DH and I like to pretend it stands for Collier de Chat since we're crazy cat people and my CDCs look great on the cats.
> 
> Then, the SA mentioned that they were able to shop around the store with me and would love to give me a grand tour so I could see what else I wanted from other departments. Again, no mention of bags. My SA gave me a wonderful tour of both levels and while I looked for shoes and RTW, they had already put out Spring and I was looking for Fall boots etc. I found a piece of the Minerale collection, a pendant and tried on a few CDCs but none spoke to me. I wasn't looking for scarves/shawls as I like to buy these at home and I loved the Home section, seeing many pieces that my store simply can't put out due to size.  I never went into the downstairs bag section, we eventually ended up in the new upstairs bag salon where they have exceptional pieces and "novelty" bags as my SA called them like the Harnais, the Octagone, the Baton de Craie, a new backpack for women. I couldn't take photos but they exceptional pieces included a croc Verrou, a Gator Lindy in Poussiere, a black shiny Croc Jige 29cm, a feather and sterling silver Farming Bag and two mini Plumes with a beaded "Brazil" feather pattern. The Lindy was actually for sale.
> 
> I looked at the backpack but didn't love any of the colors, then we sat down and the SA asked me what colors and styles of bags I might be interested in. I was looking for small sizes, in Swift leather in a few neutral colors and a specific clutch.  The SA wrote it all down and left to see what was available. After a 10 minute wait while I sat observing the bag area upstairs and witnessing all kinds of behavior (again, separate post) the SA returned with a list of 12 options
> 
> Not all were B or K, most were in current season colors like Gris Mouette or Gris Perle, my number one choice of Craie was only available in a bag and leather I didn't want. There were a few interesting selections including a few black options but I had said that I would only jump if it checked all the boxes and nothing did. I reluctantly said a polite no and the SA suggested that I come back the next day as I was meeting a friend in the area. They said there would be a different selection, not necessarily exactly what I wanted but it was worth trying. I agreed.
> 
> The next day, I stopped back at an earlier time and sought out my SA. I waited a bit in the silver section and the SA came an asked if I had any other things I wanted to consider in bags. I mentioned that I regretted passing on one of the black bags because I saw an incredibly chic woman carrying a similar bag the day before so I would add black to my list.
> 
> I believe that the SAs who really get to connect with clients at FSH want to find the "right" bag for the client, not just sell whatever they have. This SA really got me and my style and came back without a list but instead a box. I have to say they nailed it, I would have never asked for this bag and yet it looked perfect with my outfit, perfect with the wardrobe I had brought to Paris and checked off leather, style and even eliminated the need for the clutch I requested=hey I saved money right?
> 
> So here you guys go: my WG CDC stacked with my JUC, Chaine D'Ancre Enchainee and my Tiffany Infinity plus H watch and my light as a feather, velvety soft, K25 in Black Swift with Gold Hardware. I haven't taken a pic of the Minerale pendant yet because it needs good light to see the detail and it was overcast most days in Paris.
> 
> I have to run to an appointment but more over the weekend!
> View attachment 3622112
> View attachment 3622113



Congrats MrsOwen3 for the beautiful purchases! You are a wonderful story teller! Love reading your post. Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Wanted to share my first Chanel brooch. I love how a small piece of jewelry can add glamor to any outfit.
> View attachment 3621837


The Duchess of Windsor wore a Mexican coin brooch on the peplum of her suit jacket, just about where you put your lovely Chanel on your white sweater.   She was innovative, like you!


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> That is really nice. It reminded me that I have many plain outfits that would look dressed up if I added my brooch.
> 
> Mine is quite heavy, and I'm worried that the pin may come undone, as the clasp closes on the very tip of the pointed part. Any tips on how to keep it secure?


Clutches are not around these days.  You could get the same effect by using a plastic ear-nut (used to stabilize shepherd's hook earrings) along the pin stem b4 you closed the pin.  You can get ear nuts at bead stores (a small baggie of them), probably Michaels or Jo-Ann's, too.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> The wonderful placements you've chosen for this pin, Moirai, look so chic!  Your pics ARE inspiring!  I have a collection of vintage-y brooches (nothing of real value, just things I thought were purty) and I admit, I don't wear them because I am reluctant to put holes in and stress on the fabric of my clothing.  If anyone has any ways to limit this, I'd love to know!  Otherwise, only my denim and thickest tweedy jackets get to wear pins. . . .


To minimize stress on lightweight fabrics from the weight of a pin, I take a little square of scrap fabric, fold in half and use it to support the pin from the back of the garment.


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Thank you!
> I like this felt idea. I learn something new everyday from you intelligent resourceful ladies.


I didn't see this before i posted about scrap fabric but certainly felt is nice.  It won't ravel.


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> Calling all gardeners:  the Philadelphia Flower Show opens on March 12.  This year's theme is Holland.


thank you for mentioning this flower show.  DH has wanted to go.   We're supposed to go to Philly to the art museum which has an exhibition of WW1 paintings.   But I think we should stop at flower show first.   Maybe we'll never make it to the art show . . . Oh, well, I already know what a trench looks like.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> OB, thanks for that observation.  You're right--I have to remember there are lots of motivations for all behavior.  I can be too quick to judge.  (LOL at the image of a female ancestor looking on in disapproval!)  I would do better to assume benign intent unless and until proven otherwise.  Generally.
> And, you know, I can't just roam around the US whacking men in the nether regions with umbrellas.  As much fun as that might be.
> People will talk.


I would rather get pay equal to what a man gets in the same job description or occupation.   Only a percentage of women get that, nowhere near all of them.  Then I can open my own d##n door.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I think I'm ready to share my FSH story, my other Paris shopping will have to be in more posts.
> 
> I was fortunate to be connected via email with several wonderful people at FSH about my museum visit and was able to request a few pieces of jewelry I wanted to try. I made no mention of bags in these emails, simply discussed the pieces and sizes I was interested in. Before the price decrease in the US a few weeks ago most of what I was considering was 30-40% more in the US and even my local SA understood why I was going to buy them over there. My appointment was coordinated around my museum tour and I did not have a leather appointment.
> 
> I have to say that the communication was lovely, the staff very accommodating of my limited shopping time ( I was traveling with 2 men, my dad and my DH and neither tolerates long periods of shopping).  I believe that my experience was rather atypical of the bag hunt at FSH and I don't want to seem smug or gloating, it takes a lot to wait in the cold for 2 hours to get just an appointment but I'm very relieved I didn't have to do that.
> 
> Anyway, I arrived at my appointed time, got an incredibly detailed tour of the private museum (that will have to be a separate post) which my home store manager set up for me and then met my new jewelry SA in the store. I was given water, ensconced in the haute jewelry gallery and had a getting to know you chat. We did not discuss bags at all. I tried the pieces they had pulled for me and decided on the plain White Gold CDC. I also considered the diamond studs version but in the end, it was just too flashy for me. I'm thrilled to get this piece because it was the first bracelet I fell in love with from H and DH and I like to pretend it stands for Collier de Chat since we're crazy cat people and my CDCs look great on the cats.
> 
> Then, the SA mentioned that they were able to shop around the store with me and would love to give me a grand tour so I could see what else I wanted from other departments. Again, no mention of bags. My SA gave me a wonderful tour of both levels and while I looked for shoes and RTW, they had already put out Spring and I was looking for Fall boots etc. I found a piece of the Minerale collection, a pendant and tried on a few CDCs but none spoke to me. I wasn't looking for scarves/shawls as I like to buy these at home and I loved the Home section, seeing many pieces that my store simply can't put out due to size.  I never went into the downstairs bag section, we eventually ended up in the new upstairs bag salon where they have exceptional pieces and "novelty" bags as my SA called them like the Harnais, the Octagone, the Baton de Craie, a new backpack for women. I couldn't take photos but they exceptional pieces included a croc Verrou, a Gator Lindy in Poussiere, a black shiny Croc Jige 29cm, a feather and sterling silver Farming Bag and two mini Plumes with a beaded "Brazil" feather pattern. The Lindy was actually for sale.
> 
> I looked at the backpack but didn't love any of the colors, then we sat down and the SA asked me what colors and styles of bags I might be interested in. I was looking for small sizes, in Swift leather in a few neutral colors and a specific clutch.  The SA wrote it all down and left to see what was available. After a 10 minute wait while I sat observing the bag area upstairs and witnessing all kinds of behavior (again, separate post) the SA returned with a list of 12 options
> 
> Not all were B or K, most were in current season colors like Gris Mouette or Gris Perle, my number one choice of Craie was only available in a bag and leather I didn't want. There were a few interesting selections including a few black options but I had said that I would only jump if it checked all the boxes and nothing did. I reluctantly said a polite no and the SA suggested that I come back the next day as I was meeting a friend in the area. They said there would be a different selection, not necessarily exactly what I wanted but it was worth trying. I agreed.
> 
> The next day, I stopped back at an earlier time and sought out my SA. I waited a bit in the silver section and the SA came an asked if I had any other things I wanted to consider in bags. I mentioned that I regretted passing on one of the black bags because I saw an incredibly chic woman carrying a similar bag the day before so I would add black to my list.
> 
> I believe that the SAs who really get to connect with clients at FSH want to find the "right" bag for the client, not just sell whatever they have. This SA really got me and my style and came back without a list but instead a box. I have to say they nailed it, I would have never asked for this bag and yet it looked perfect with my outfit, perfect with the wardrobe I had brought to Paris and checked off leather, style and even eliminated the need for the clutch I requested=hey I saved money right?
> 
> So here you guys go: my WG CDC stacked with my JUC, Chaine D'Ancre Enchainee and my Tiffany Infinity plus H watch and my light as a feather, velvety soft, K25 in Black Swift with Gold Hardware. I haven't taken a pic of the Minerale pendant yet because it needs good light to see the detail and it was overcast most days in Paris.
> 
> I have to run to an appointment but more over the weekend!
> View attachment 3622112
> View attachment 3622113


WoWZA.   Beautiful everything.    Question:  is the Minerale pendant one of those big agate slices worn by models in the RTW S/S 2017 collection broadcast on-line a while back?


----------



## westcoastgal

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I think I'm ready to share my FSH story, my other Paris shopping will have to be in more posts.
> 
> I was fortunate to be connected via email with several wonderful people at FSH about my museum visit and was able to request a few pieces of jewelry I wanted to try. I made no mention of bags in these emails, simply discussed the pieces and sizes I was interested in. Before the price decrease in the US a few weeks ago most of what I was considering was 30-40% more in the US and even my local SA understood why I was going to buy them over there. My appointment was coordinated around my museum tour and I did not have a leather appointment.
> 
> I have to say that the communication was lovely, the staff very accommodating of my limited shopping time ( I was traveling with 2 men, my dad and my DH and neither tolerates long periods of shopping).  I believe that my experience was rather atypical of the bag hunt at FSH and I don't want to seem smug or gloating, it takes a lot to wait in the cold for 2 hours to get just an appointment but I'm very relieved I didn't have to do that.
> 
> Anyway, I arrived at my appointed time, got an incredibly detailed tour of the private museum (that will have to be a separate post) which my home store manager set up for me and then met my new jewelry SA in the store. I was given water, ensconced in the haute jewelry gallery and had a getting to know you chat. We did not discuss bags at all. I tried the pieces they had pulled for me and decided on the plain White Gold CDC. I also considered the diamond studs version but in the end, it was just too flashy for me. I'm thrilled to get this piece because it was the first bracelet I fell in love with from H and DH and I like to pretend it stands for Collier de Chat since we're crazy cat people and my CDCs look great on the cats.
> 
> Then, the SA mentioned that they were able to shop around the store with me and would love to give me a grand tour so I could see what else I wanted from other departments. Again, no mention of bags. My SA gave me a wonderful tour of both levels and while I looked for shoes and RTW, they had already put out Spring and I was looking for Fall boots etc. I found a piece of the Minerale collection, a pendant and tried on a few CDCs but none spoke to me. I wasn't looking for scarves/shawls as I like to buy these at home and I loved the Home section, seeing many pieces that my store simply can't put out due to size.  I never went into the downstairs bag section, we eventually ended up in the new upstairs bag salon where they have exceptional pieces and "novelty" bags as my SA called them like the Harnais, the Octagone, the Baton de Craie, a new backpack for women. I couldn't take photos but they exceptional pieces included a croc Verrou, a Gator Lindy in Poussiere, a black shiny Croc Jige 29cm, a feather and sterling silver Farming Bag and two mini Plumes with a beaded "Brazil" feather pattern. The Lindy was actually for sale.
> 
> I looked at the backpack but didn't love any of the colors, then we sat down and the SA asked me what colors and styles of bags I might be interested in. I was looking for small sizes, in Swift leather in a few neutral colors and a specific clutch.  The SA wrote it all down and left to see what was available. After a 10 minute wait while I sat observing the bag area upstairs and witnessing all kinds of behavior (again, separate post) the SA returned with a list of 12 options
> 
> Not all were B or K, most were in current season colors like Gris Mouette or Gris Perle, my number one choice of Craie was only available in a bag and leather I didn't want. There were a few interesting selections including a few black options but I had said that I would only jump if it checked all the boxes and nothing did. I reluctantly said a polite no and the SA suggested that I come back the next day as I was meeting a friend in the area. They said there would be a different selection, not necessarily exactly what I wanted but it was worth trying. I agreed.
> 
> The next day, I stopped back at an earlier time and sought out my SA. I waited a bit in the silver section and the SA came an asked if I had any other things I wanted to consider in bags. I mentioned that I regretted passing on one of the black bags because I saw an incredibly chic woman carrying a similar bag the day before so I would add black to my list.
> 
> I believe that the SAs who really get to connect with clients at FSH want to find the "right" bag for the client, not just sell whatever they have. This SA really got me and my style and came back without a list but instead a box. I have to say they nailed it, I would have never asked for this bag and yet it looked perfect with my outfit, perfect with the wardrobe I had brought to Paris and checked off leather, style and even eliminated the need for the clutch I requested=hey I saved money right?
> 
> So here you guys go: my WG CDC stacked with my JUC, Chaine D'Ancre Enchainee and my Tiffany Infinity plus H watch and my light as a feather, velvety soft, K25 in Black Swift with Gold Hardware. I haven't taken a pic of the Minerale pendant yet because it needs good light to see the detail and it was overcast most days in Paris.
> 
> I have to run to an appointment but more over the weekend!
> View attachment 3622112
> View attachment 3622113


Great story and thank you for all the details. I love your new treasures. Looking forward to the next posts too!


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> WoWZA.   Beautiful everything.    Question:  is the Minerale pendant one of those big agate slices worn by models in the RTW S/S 2017 collection broadcast on-line a while back?



Sort of, those never went into production but that was what I was after. This is a lower priced costume pendant on a leather cord, I'll take a photo this weekend!


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> The Duchess of Windsor wore a Mexican coin brooch on the peplum of her suit jacket, just about where you put your lovely Chanel on your white sweater.   She was innovative, like you!


Thank you, eagle. I enjoy reading these interesting facts you post.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> Sort of, those never went into production but that was what I was after. This is a lower priced costume pendant on a leather cord, I'll take a photo this weekend!


Yes, that's what I thought it was, a giant costume pendant (agate slice) on a cord.   Seems more casual than other jewelry they routinely offer -- I consider the leather CDCs more iconic than costume.  I wonder if it would be a real agate slice (I own a couple from a bead store) or a resin imitation.  Agate is frequently dyed but I recall from the trunk show that the model was wearing brown agate. 

 Close to 30 years ago H used to carry earrings with an enameled design that were intended to go with the enameled bangles.  The earrings seemed to qualify as costume.  But the earrings eventually went away . . .  However,  I read recently that H was moving into costume.  Makes sense.  Gucci is, with a variety of rings.  

MrsO, in the silver section at H did you notice if there pieces in designs that were not on display on the web site?   Geez, to be in the inner sanctum like that, how wonderful.   Also, does a potential customer have to wait in line for an appointment to get into the silver section or can they just wander into the store?  

What a marvelous trip you had.


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Thank you, eagle. I enjoy reading these interesting facts you post.


I couldn't find the picture of the Duchess in the suit but here's a picture where she seems to have added a jewel to her belt.   Never saw that before.


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> I couldn't find the picture of the Duchess in the suit but here's a picture where she seems to have added a jewel to her belt.   Never saw that before.


I love this! She's very elegant.


----------



## lanit

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I think I'm ready to share my FSH story, my other Paris shopping will have to be in more posts.
> 
> I was fortunate to be connected via email with several wonderful people at FSH about my museum visit and was able to request a few pieces of jewelry I wanted to try. I made no mention of bags in these emails, simply discussed the pieces and sizes I was interested in. Before the price decrease in the US a few weeks ago most of what I was considering was 30-40% more in the US and even my local SA understood why I was going to buy them over there. My appointment was coordinated around my museum tour and I did not have a leather appointment.
> 
> I have to say that the communication was lovely, the staff very accommodating of my limited shopping time ( I was traveling with 2 men, my dad and my DH and neither tolerates long periods of shopping).  I believe that my experience was rather atypical of the bag hunt at FSH and I don't want to seem smug or gloating, it takes a lot to wait in the cold for 2 hours to get just an appointment but I'm very relieved I didn't have to do that.
> 
> Anyway, I arrived at my appointed time, got an incredibly detailed tour of the private museum (that will have to be a separate post) which my home store manager set up for me and then met my new jewelry SA in the store. I was given water, ensconced in the haute jewelry gallery and had a getting to know you chat. We did not discuss bags at all. I tried the pieces they had pulled for me and decided on the plain White Gold CDC. I also considered the diamond studs version but in the end, it was just too flashy for me. I'm thrilled to get this piece because it was the first bracelet I fell in love with from H and DH and I like to pretend it stands for Collier de Chat since we're crazy cat people and my CDCs look great on the cats.
> 
> Then, the SA mentioned that they were able to shop around the store with me and would love to give me a grand tour so I could see what else I wanted from other departments. Again, no mention of bags. My SA gave me a wonderful tour of both levels and while I looked for shoes and RTW, they had already put out Spring and I was looking for Fall boots etc. I found a piece of the Minerale collection, a pendant and tried on a few CDCs but none spoke to me. I wasn't looking for scarves/shawls as I like to buy these at home and I loved the Home section, seeing many pieces that my store simply can't put out due to size.  I never went into the downstairs bag section, we eventually ended up in the new upstairs bag salon where they have exceptional pieces and "novelty" bags as my SA called them like the Harnais, the Octagone, the Baton de Craie, a new backpack for women. I couldn't take photos but they exceptional pieces included a croc Verrou, a Gator Lindy in Poussiere, a black shiny Croc Jige 29cm, a feather and sterling silver Farming Bag and two mini Plumes with a beaded "Brazil" feather pattern. The Lindy was actually for sale.
> 
> I looked at the backpack but didn't love any of the colors, then we sat down and the SA asked me what colors and styles of bags I might be interested in. I was looking for small sizes, in Swift leather in a few neutral colors and a specific clutch.  The SA wrote it all down and left to see what was available. After a 10 minute wait while I sat observing the bag area upstairs and witnessing all kinds of behavior (again, separate post) the SA returned with a list of 12 options
> 
> Not all were B or K, most were in current season colors like Gris Mouette or Gris Perle, my number one choice of Craie was only available in a bag and leather I didn't want. There were a few interesting selections including a few black options but I had said that I would only jump if it checked all the boxes and nothing did. I reluctantly said a polite no and the SA suggested that I come back the next day as I was meeting a friend in the area. They said there would be a different selection, not necessarily exactly what I wanted but it was worth trying. I agreed.
> 
> The next day, I stopped back at an earlier time and sought out my SA. I waited a bit in the silver section and the SA came an asked if I had any other things I wanted to consider in bags. I mentioned that I regretted passing on one of the black bags because I saw an incredibly chic woman carrying a similar bag the day before so I would add black to my list.
> 
> I believe that the SAs who really get to connect with clients at FSH want to find the "right" bag for the client, not just sell whatever they have. This SA really got me and my style and came back without a list but instead a box. I have to say they nailed it, I would have never asked for this bag and yet it looked perfect with my outfit, perfect with the wardrobe I had brought to Paris and checked off leather, style and even eliminated the need for the clutch I requested=hey I saved money right?
> 
> So here you guys go: my WG CDC stacked with my JUC, Chaine D'Ancre Enchainee and my Tiffany Infinity plus H watch and my light as a feather, velvety soft, K25 in Black Swift with Gold Hardware. I haven't taken a pic of the Minerale pendant yet because it needs good light to see the detail and it was overcast most days in Paris.
> 
> I have to run to an appointment but more over the weekend!
> View attachment 3622112
> View attachment 3622113


Now this is the way to shop, relax and enjoy the experience. Kudos on your great sense of reserve and taste. Sounds like a beautiful trip, and it is every bit of how i would love to manage one for DH and i someday. Congrats on the meseum tour too  that is super special.


----------



## Love Of My Life

MrsOwen3 ,love the story & thanks for sharing your H experience
Your bijoux so "tres chic" & of course the bag is divine
Glad that you had a wonderful trip with wonderful memories to treasure..


----------



## Meta

eagle1002us said:


> MrsO, in the silver section at H did you notice if there pieces in designs that were not on display on the web site?   Geez, to be in the inner sanctum like that, how wonderful.   Also, does a potential customer have to wait in line for an appointment to get into the silver section or can they just wander into the store?


Not MrsO but one only has to wait in line for an appointment if purchasing leather bags. Otherwise, one can simply wander around the store for the other depts.


----------



## EmileH

I'm so happy that mrs Owen shared this story because I think many people are under the impression that it's unpleasant or stressful to visit fsh and it really isn't. It was becoming that with the very long line for leathergoods, but now that they give out the appointments in the morning the store is much calmer and more pleasant to visit.


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> Thanks Nicole! Sorry to hear about the snag, hopefully it wasn't too bad. Did you post your Chanel jacket and I missed it? I am also playing around with the idea of pinning the brooch on two strands of a Chanel necklace but haven't quite figured it out yet because the brooch is heavy.



Thank you! No, I didn't post it, I was actually able to slowly pull the ribbon up and down the length of the sleeve so that it is normal again. But it was a warning!


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> I couldn't find the picture of the Duchess in the suit but here's a picture where she seems to have added a jewel to her belt.   Never saw that before.



Beautiful photo, thanks for posting this.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm so happy that mrs Owen shared this story because I think many people are under the impression that it's unpleasant or stressful to visit fsh and it really isn't. It was becoming that with the very long line for leathergoods, but now that they give out the appointments in the morning the store is much calmer and more pleasant to visit.


I have never been to FSH but the new system seems to make it a better shopping experience. Isn't there still a line to get an appointment although much faster moving?



nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! No, I didn't post it, I was actually able to slowly pull the ribbon up and down the length of the sleeve so that it is normal again. But it was a warning!


Glad it didn't ruin your jacket.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

"Why do people keep calling us  "Himalayan"? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




("Muddy Alligators" by John Singer Sargent)


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm so happy that mrs Owen shared this story because I think many people are under the impression that it's unpleasant or stressful to visit fsh and it really isn't. It was becoming that with the very long line for leathergoods, but now that they give out the appointments in the morning the store is much calmer and more pleasant to visit.


how do you get an appointment in the morning?


----------



## MSO13

Hi Cafe, 

Ready for more Paris shopping reports? 

I had wanted a small crossbody bag from Givenchy for the trip and decided to wait till Europe for substantial savings, I also checked out Chanel, Dries Van Noten, Hermes Sevres location and Le Bon Marche + Galeries Lafayette. 

Givenchy was lovely to deal with, the stores were quiet but stock was limited and it was hard to track down  what I was looking for especially as they implied that the washed lambskin bag I was hunting was being discontinued. I know furry shoes get a fairly bad rep on the forum but I'm a big fan, I have the fur Gucci Princetowns and now these. I love anything that feels like I'm wearing PJs out in the world, I know these have been reviled on the Stars thread but I was happy to find them! The bags were about 40% less in the EU than the US, I think the shoes are only about 20% less. So I got the Pandora Box in blush spontaneously, the Mini Pandora Pepe in Olive which was planned and the mink slides in nude. 

I went to Chanel Honore and Cambon, I have to say the behavior of clients in Cambon was so awful. I was looking at shoes and one woman snatched it from my hand and another pushed me out of the way so she could get to the shelf. The way people spoke to the SAs was equally appalling, I really had a lot of sympathy for the girls working in shoes. I saw the slingback flats and liked the EU price so I got them in all black and the beige/black. I rarely wear my block heel slings but these I will wear a lot more. I ended up down at Honore to get the beige ones and the SAs that assisted me at both locations were so sweet. I looked at lots of ready to wear but I didn't see any must haves and the prices are about the same as the US.  Ok, I can't find photos of these anywhere online but they're the flat version of these in the all leather. DH was not thrilled that I brought too many shoes with me and then came home with 3 more but I like variety and when we're walking all day, I need to change my shoes at least once to remain upright no matter how comfortable they are. 

I've never been on a "shopping" trip to Europe so while I've bought things on previous visits I had saved to really splash out while there, perhaps because it was winter or because the world feels a little off these days my shopping outside of FSH felt a bit clinical and like I was buying groceries or something. I didn't have the opportunity to really browse because of crowds in the luxury stores and the department stores are completely crazy with people everywhere. I did limit my shopping to just a full day and a half day so that we could spend time together as a family and DH is the literally the worst shopping partner ever.  That's not to say that I'm not thrilled with my other purchases, I am and was happy to get them at a lower price, it just never felt like that joyful discovery of something new that I like so much when I'm usually shopping with no intention to buy anything. Or possibly FSH and my lovely SA just set the bar way too high for the rest of the week!

I did visit the Sevres H location twice and got my CDC (Marron Fonce Gator with Rose Gold) and while I love the store, I found the SAs a bit more cold and unfriendly despite the fact that I wasn't "hunting" a bag. That store is stunning though but it felt a bit crowded with product, they had tons of merchandise out and the display of artists objects at the front made it feel a bit jumbled and chaotic. I did like that they had wallpaper books and showed DH the design I'm hoping to get for our bathroom. 

I made a special visit to Dries Van Noten and bought a simple white summer top, I wanted to buy much more from the new Spring collection but the stock on the new items was low and they weren't expecting more till after I left. Some of it will be in the US but I was hoping for the friendlier EU pricing. 

My only other shopping was a photograph from Deyrolle for my father, the store had a fire a few years ago and an artist did a series of prints from the fire photos. We both liked one quite a bit so I bought it, Dad will frame it and hang in his home until someday it will come to my home. Deyrolle is the taxidermy shop featured in Midnight in Paris if anyone is not familiar. 

Ok, I've sufficiently procrastinated at work for long enough today. Hope everyone is doing well!

Eagle, I'll take a photo of the Minerale pendant soon. It's still wrapped up and now my renovations won't be finished for another month or so!


----------



## lanit

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Ready for more Paris shopping reports?
> 
> I had wanted a small crossbody bag from Givenchy for the trip and decided to wait till Europe for substantial savings, I also checked out Chanel, Dries Van Noten, Hermes Sevres location and Le Bon Marche + Galeries Lafayette.
> 
> Givenchy was lovely to deal with, the stores were quiet but stock was limited and it was hard to track down  what I was looking for especially as they implied that the washed lambskin bag I was hunting was being discontinued. I know furry shoes get a fairly bad rep on the forum but I'm a big fan, I have the fur Gucci Princetowns and now these. I love anything that feels like I'm wearing PJs out in the world, I know these have been reviled on the Stars thread but I was happy to find them! The bags were about 40% less in the EU than the US, I think the shoes are only about 20% less. So I got the Pandora Box in blush spontaneously, the Mini Pandora Pepe in Olive which was planned and the mink slides in nude.
> 
> I went to Chanel Honore and Cambon, I have to say the behavior of clients in Cambon was so awful. I was looking at shoes and one woman snatched it from my hand and another pushed me out of the way so she could get to the shelf. The way people spoke to the SAs was equally appalling, I really had a lot of sympathy for the girls working in shoes. I saw the slingback flats and liked the EU price so I got them in all black and the beige/black. I rarely wear my block heel slings but these I will wear a lot more. I ended up down at Honore to get the beige ones and the SAs that assisted me at both locations were so sweet. I looked at lots of ready to wear but I didn't see any must haves and the prices are about the same as the US.  Ok, I can't find photos of these anywhere online but they're the flat version of these in the all leather. DH was not thrilled that I brought too many shoes with me and then came home with 3 more but I like variety and when we're walking all day, I need to change my shoes at least once to remain upright no matter how comfortable they are.
> 
> I've never been on a "shopping" trip to Europe so while I've bought things on previous visits I had saved to really splash out while there, perhaps because it was winter or because the world feels a little off these days my shopping outside of FSH felt a bit clinical and like I was buying groceries or something. I didn't have the opportunity to really browse because of crowds in the luxury stores and the department stores are completely crazy with people everywhere. I did limit my shopping to just a full day and a half day so that we could spend time together as a family and DH is the literally the worst shopping partner ever.  That's not to say that I'm not thrilled with my other purchases, I am and was happy to get them at a lower price, it just never felt like that joyful discovery of something new that I like so much when I'm usually shopping with no intention to buy anything. Or possibly FSH and my lovely SA just set the bar way too high for the rest of the week!
> 
> I did visit the Sevres H location twice and got my CDC (Marron Fonce Gator with Rose Gold) and while I love the store, I found the SAs a bit more cold and unfriendly despite the fact that I wasn't "hunting" a bag. That store is stunning though but it felt a bit crowded with product, they had tons of merchandise out and the display of artists objects at the front made it feel a bit jumbled and chaotic. I did like that they had wallpaper books and showed DH the design I'm hoping to get for our bathroom.
> 
> I made a special visit to Dries Van Noten and bought a simple white summer top, I wanted to buy much more from the new Spring collection but the stock on the new items was low and they weren't expecting more till after I left. Some of it will be in the US but I was hoping for the friendlier EU pricing.
> 
> My only other shopping was a photograph from Deyrolle for my father, the store had a fire a few years ago and an artist did a series of prints from the fire photos. We both liked one quite a bit so I bought it, Dad will frame it and hang in his home until someday it will come to my home. Deyrolle is the taxidermy shop featured in Midnight in Paris if anyone is not familiar.
> 
> Ok, I've sufficiently procrastinated at work for long enough today. Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Eagle, I'll take a photo of the Minerale pendant soon. It's still wrapped up and now my renovations won't be finished for another month or so!
> 
> View attachment 3626169
> View attachment 3626170
> View attachment 3626171
> View attachment 3626172
> View attachment 3626173


Great story Mrs.O, beautiful purchases. I especially favor that blush shoulder bag!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Wonderful pieces, MrsO!!!!


----------



## MSO13

lanit said:


> Great story Mrs.O, beautiful purchases. I especially favor that blush shoulder bag!





BBC said:


> Wonderful pieces, MrsO!!!!



Thanks ladies! 

@lanit I decided to grab that one on impulse because they are in process of changing it from a leather strap to a chain strap and I love the shape/structure of that bag. I can't do chains, they feel uncomfortable so I got them both!


----------



## Mindi B

I love everything, MrsO, quite sincerely: our taste in style and color is often quite similar!  All your choices are lovely, and also each is such an iconic example of its brand that it will look current for a long, long time!


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> I love everything, MrsO, quite sincerely: our taste in style and color is often quite similar!  All your choices are lovely, and also each is such an iconic example of its brand that it will look current for a long, long time!



thanks Mindi, I knew you'd have my back on my Muppet shoes


----------



## Mindi B

You are so right, girl!  I have me some synthetic Muppet shoes that I actually was rocking TWO YEARS AGO (to the great amusement of my DM).  Early adopter here, baybee!
Yours are gorge.


----------



## lulilu

MrsOwen3 said:


> thanks Mindi, I knew you'd have my back on my Muppet shoes



I have had these furry sandals in my cart so many times.  I love them.  I just can't decide how I will wear them.  I would love to hear how you will.


----------



## MSO13

lulilu said:


> I have had these furry sandals in my cart so many times.  I love them.  I just can't decide how I will wear them.  I would love to hear how you will.



I'm not sure, probably with ankle pants/cropped wide trouser jeans. They are weirdly flattering, they make my feet look skinny not that I have particularly plump feet but I guess its the volume of the fur makes my feet and ankles look slim.

I dress pretty simply especially in warmer months so an easy dress, jeans and a top. I'm going to try to treat them like my Birkenstocks and wear them with anything. 

I've been experimenting with ways to safely sterilize the fur shoes and not harm the fur since I got the Gucci ones, I know that's a big issue some have with these types of shoes and as a mild germaphobe it's imperative that I figure this out. Who knows, maybe my weird inventions will end up on Shark Tank or something!


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Ready for more Paris shopping reports?
> 
> I had wanted a small crossbody bag from Givenchy for the trip and decided to wait till Europe for substantial savings, I also checked out Chanel, Dries Van Noten, Hermes Sevres location and Le Bon Marche + Galeries Lafayette.
> 
> Givenchy was lovely to deal with, the stores were quiet but stock was limited and it was hard to track down  what I was looking for especially as they implied that the washed lambskin bag I was hunting was being discontinued. I know furry shoes get a fairly bad rep on the forum but I'm a big fan, I have the fur Gucci Princetowns and now these. I love anything that feels like I'm wearing PJs out in the world, I know these have been reviled on the Stars thread but I was happy to find them! The bags were about 40% less in the EU than the US, I think the shoes are only about 20% less. So I got the Pandora Box in blush spontaneously, the Mini Pandora Pepe in Olive which was planned and the mink slides in nude.
> 
> I went to Chanel Honore and Cambon, I have to say the behavior of clients in Cambon was so awful. I was looking at shoes and one woman snatched it from my hand and another pushed me out of the way so she could get to the shelf. The way people spoke to the SAs was equally appalling, I really had a lot of sympathy for the girls working in shoes. I saw the slingback flats and liked the EU price so I got them in all black and the beige/black. I rarely wear my block heel slings but these I will wear a lot more. I ended up down at Honore to get the beige ones and the SAs that assisted me at both locations were so sweet. I looked at lots of ready to wear but I didn't see any must haves and the prices are about the same as the US.  Ok, I can't find photos of these anywhere online but they're the flat version of these in the all leather. DH was not thrilled that I brought too many shoes with me and then came home with 3 more but I like variety and when we're walking all day, I need to change my shoes at least once to remain upright no matter how comfortable they are.
> 
> I've never been on a "shopping" trip to Europe so while I've bought things on previous visits I had saved to really splash out while there, perhaps because it was winter or because the world feels a little off these days my shopping outside of FSH felt a bit clinical and like I was buying groceries or something. I didn't have the opportunity to really browse because of crowds in the luxury stores and the department stores are completely crazy with people everywhere. I did limit my shopping to just a full day and a half day so that we could spend time together as a family and DH is the literally the worst shopping partner ever.  That's not to say that I'm not thrilled with my other purchases, I am and was happy to get them at a lower price, it just never felt like that joyful discovery of something new that I like so much when I'm usually shopping with no intention to buy anything. Or possibly FSH and my lovely SA just set the bar way too high for the rest of the week!
> 
> I did visit the Sevres H location twice and got my CDC (Marron Fonce Gator with Rose Gold) and while I love the store, I found the SAs a bit more cold and unfriendly despite the fact that I wasn't "hunting" a bag. That store is stunning though but it felt a bit crowded with product, they had tons of merchandise out and the display of artists objects at the front made it feel a bit jumbled and chaotic. I did like that they had wallpaper books and showed DH the design I'm hoping to get for our bathroom.
> 
> I made a special visit to Dries Van Noten and bought a simple white summer top, I wanted to buy much more from the new Spring collection but the stock on the new items was low and they weren't expecting more till after I left. Some of it will be in the US but I was hoping for the friendlier EU pricing.
> 
> My only other shopping was a photograph from Deyrolle for my father, the store had a fire a few years ago and an artist did a series of prints from the fire photos. We both liked one quite a bit so I bought it, Dad will frame it and hang in his home until someday it will come to my home. Deyrolle is the taxidermy shop featured in Midnight in Paris if anyone is not familiar.
> 
> Ok, I've sufficiently procrastinated at work for long enough today. Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Eagle, I'll take a photo of the Minerale pendant soon. It's still wrapped up and now my renovations won't be finished for another month or so!
> 
> View attachment 3626169
> View attachment 3626170
> View attachment 3626171
> View attachment 3626172
> View attachment 3626173



Love the rose gold.


----------



## Mindi B

I agree with MrsO, lulilu.  Wear them like any "chic-ugly" sandal, with a simple outfit, and let the Muppety-ness be the star.  Join us in the Land of Furry Shoes, lulilu! (Enable, enable, enable.)


----------



## lulilu

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm not sure, probably with ankle pants/cropped wide trouser jeans. They are weirdly flattering, they make my feet look skinny not that I have particularly plump feet but I guess its the volume of the fur makes my feet and ankles look slim.
> 
> I dress pretty simply especially in warmer months so an easy dress, jeans and a top. I'm going to try to treat them like my Birkenstocks and wear them with anything.
> 
> I've been experimenting with ways to safely sterilize the fur shoes and not harm the fur since I got the Gucci ones, I know that's a big issue some have with these types of shoes and as a mild germaphobe it's imperative that I figure this out. Who knows, maybe my weird inventions will end up on Shark Tank or something!



Let me know please, as the Gucci ones are the ones I want.  Although i may try to get the Rihanna ones.


----------



## EmileH

Mrs Owen thank you for sharing. How fun.

I am not a fan of the Gucci slides. They aren't my style. But I genuinely admire your style and how you put things together. I find it very cool that we each have our own sense of self expression. I know you will wear the new fur shoes well. 

I agree completely about Sevres. For the most part I find the SAs very unfriendly no matter what I'm trying to buy. The tea salon didn't feel especially luxurious the day that we went. They hadn't even tidied up. I prefer fsh. I just love noticing all of the artifacts on the walls and I find the staff very helpful. 

Wow. The customers at chanel sound awful. I don't think I have ever witnessed that before. Ok yes sometimes in the costume jewelry area people are totally out of control. I believe shoes and costume jewelry are the only items that are still a bargain there. Ready to wear and bags aren't any more. Oh well. Less temptation. 

I know what you mean about the shopping seeming very sterile. My trip in the spring of 2016 was kind of like that. I had a specific list of items that I wanted and I had researched everything ahead of time. With the standardization of merchandise and websites across the world its so easy to do this now. But it's different than the sense of exploration that I used to have shopping overseas. 

My wishlist of items to buy in Europe to take advantage of the currency rates is really dwindling. Probably just in time because retailers are slowly bringing things in line. I have a few more items to purchase this year and then it will be somewhat of a relief not to have to plot so much.


----------



## MSO13

lulilu said:


> Let me know please, as the Gucci ones are the ones I want.  Although i may try to get the Rihanna ones.



I've had the Gucci ones since Spring and I love them, they are very easy to wear as a loafer alternative. I just ignore the fur thing completely. 

We just had weird warm weather when I got back from Paris and I wore them with jeans and a blazer to work. They are not power walking shoes, you need to grip them a bit to keep them on. They are perfect for the in between weather days and warm enough even when it's chilly out. I did wear them in Texas in the heat and that was a bad move, hence the experimentation with sterilization techniques. 

I would try them if I were you, I'm a sucker for comfort in general or fashion things that are secretly comfortable so I am all over this one. My feet kill me after a long work week and sliding into these is just nice at the end of the day!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Ready for more Paris shopping reports?
> 
> I had wanted a small crossbody bag from Givenchy for the trip and decided to wait till Europe for substantial savings, I also checked out Chanel, Dries Van Noten, Hermes Sevres location and Le Bon Marche + Galeries Lafayette.
> 
> Givenchy was lovely to deal with, the stores were quiet but stock was limited and it was hard to track down  what I was looking for especially as they implied that the washed lambskin bag I was hunting was being discontinued. I know furry shoes get a fairly bad rep on the forum but I'm a big fan, I have the fur Gucci Princetowns and now these. I love anything that feels like I'm wearing PJs out in the world, I know these have been reviled on the Stars thread but I was happy to find them! The bags were about 40% less in the EU than the US, I think the shoes are only about 20% less. So I got the Pandora Box in blush spontaneously, the Mini Pandora Pepe in Olive which was planned and the mink slides in nude.
> 
> I went to Chanel Honore and Cambon, I have to say the behavior of clients in Cambon was so awful. I was looking at shoes and one woman snatched it from my hand and another pushed me out of the way so she could get to the shelf. The way people spoke to the SAs was equally appalling, I really had a lot of sympathy for the girls working in shoes. I saw the slingback flats and liked the EU price so I got them in all black and the beige/black. I rarely wear my block heel slings but these I will wear a lot more. I ended up down at Honore to get the beige ones and the SAs that assisted me at both locations were so sweet. I looked at lots of ready to wear but I didn't see any must haves and the prices are about the same as the US.  Ok, I can't find photos of these anywhere online but they're the flat version of these in the all leather. DH was not thrilled that I brought too many shoes with me and then came home with 3 more but I like variety and when we're walking all day, I need to change my shoes at least once to remain upright no matter how comfortable they are.
> 
> I've never been on a "shopping" trip to Europe so while I've bought things on previous visits I had saved to really splash out while there, perhaps because it was winter or because the world feels a little off these days my shopping outside of FSH felt a bit clinical and like I was buying groceries or something. I didn't have the opportunity to really browse because of crowds in the luxury stores and the department stores are completely crazy with people everywhere. I did limit my shopping to just a full day and a half day so that we could spend time together as a family and DH is the literally the worst shopping partner ever.  That's not to say that I'm not thrilled with my other purchases, I am and was happy to get them at a lower price, it just never felt like that joyful discovery of something new that I like so much when I'm usually shopping with no intention to buy anything. Or possibly FSH and my lovely SA just set the bar way too high for the rest of the week!
> 
> I did visit the Sevres H location twice and got my CDC (Marron Fonce Gator with Rose Gold) and while I love the store, I found the SAs a bit more cold and unfriendly despite the fact that I wasn't "hunting" a bag. That store is stunning though but it felt a bit crowded with product, they had tons of merchandise out and the display of artists objects at the front made it feel a bit jumbled and chaotic. I did like that they had wallpaper books and showed DH the design I'm hoping to get for our bathroom.
> 
> I made a special visit to Dries Van Noten and bought a simple white summer top, I wanted to buy much more from the new Spring collection but the stock on the new items was low and they weren't expecting more till after I left. Some of it will be in the US but I was hoping for the friendlier EU pricing.
> 
> My only other shopping was a photograph from Deyrolle for my father, the store had a fire a few years ago and an artist did a series of prints from the fire photos. We both liked one quite a bit so I bought it, Dad will frame it and hang in his home until someday it will come to my home. Deyrolle is the taxidermy shop featured in Midnight in Paris if anyone is not familiar.
> 
> Ok, I've sufficiently procrastinated at work for long enough today. Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Eagle, I'll take a photo of the Minerale pendant soon. It's still wrapped up and now my renovations won't be finished for another month or so!
> 
> View attachment 3626169
> View attachment 3626170
> View attachment 3626171
> View attachment 3626172
> View attachment 3626173



Congrats MrsO! Love the mini Pandora and the mink sandals! Dreaming of those! And of course the gator CDC which is TDF!


----------



## lulilu

Mindi B said:


> I agree with MrsO, lulilu.  Wear them like any "chic-ugly" sandal, with a simple outfit, and let the Muppety-ness be the star.  Join us in the Land of Furry Shoes, lulilu! (Enable, enable, enable.)



I have a bunch of those chic-ugly shoes, e.g., Brunello Cucinelli monili birkinstock-type sandals.  And a few Celines.  (my two favorite shoe/boot brands)  I think the mink slides are in my future.  I have a Saks GC burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Ready for more Paris shopping reports?
> 
> I had wanted a small crossbody bag from Givenchy for the trip and decided to wait till Europe for substantial savings, I also checked out Chanel, Dries Van Noten, Hermes Sevres location and Le Bon Marche + Galeries Lafayette.
> 
> Givenchy was lovely to deal with, the stores were quiet but stock was limited and it was hard to track down  what I was looking for especially as they implied that the washed lambskin bag I was hunting was being discontinued. I know furry shoes get a fairly bad rep on the forum but I'm a big fan, I have the fur Gucci Princetowns and now these. I love anything that feels like I'm wearing PJs out in the world, I know these have been reviled on the Stars thread but I was happy to find them! The bags were about 40% less in the EU than the US, I think the shoes are only about 20% less. So I got the Pandora Box in blush spontaneously, the Mini Pandora Pepe in Olive which was planned and the mink slides in nude.
> 
> I went to Chanel Honore and Cambon, I have to say the behavior of clients in Cambon was so awful. I was looking at shoes and one woman snatched it from my hand and another pushed me out of the way so she could get to the shelf. The way people spoke to the SAs was equally appalling, I really had a lot of sympathy for the girls working in shoes. I saw the slingback flats and liked the EU price so I got them in all black and the beige/black. I rarely wear my block heel slings but these I will wear a lot more. I ended up down at Honore to get the beige ones and the SAs that assisted me at both locations were so sweet. I looked at lots of ready to wear but I didn't see any must haves and the prices are about the same as the US.  Ok, I can't find photos of these anywhere online but they're the flat version of these in the all leather. DH was not thrilled that I brought too many shoes with me and then came home with 3 more but I like variety and when we're walking all day, I need to change my shoes at least once to remain upright no matter how comfortable they are.
> 
> I've never been on a "shopping" trip to Europe so while I've bought things on previous visits I had saved to really splash out while there, perhaps because it was winter or because the world feels a little off these days my shopping outside of FSH felt a bit clinical and like I was buying groceries or something. I didn't have the opportunity to really browse because of crowds in the luxury stores and the department stores are completely crazy with people everywhere. I did limit my shopping to just a full day and a half day so that we could spend time together as a family and DH is the literally the worst shopping partner ever.  That's not to say that I'm not thrilled with my other purchases, I am and was happy to get them at a lower price, it just never felt like that joyful discovery of something new that I like so much when I'm usually shopping with no intention to buy anything. Or possibly FSH and my lovely SA just set the bar way too high for the rest of the week!
> 
> I did visit the Sevres H location twice and got my CDC (Marron Fonce Gator with Rose Gold) and while I love the store, I found the SAs a bit more cold and unfriendly despite the fact that I wasn't "hunting" a bag. That store is stunning though but it felt a bit crowded with product, they had tons of merchandise out and the display of artists objects at the front made it feel a bit jumbled and chaotic. I did like that they had wallpaper books and showed DH the design I'm hoping to get for our bathroom.
> 
> I made a special visit to Dries Van Noten and bought a simple white summer top, I wanted to buy much more from the new Spring collection but the stock on the new items was low and they weren't expecting more till after I left. Some of it will be in the US but I was hoping for the friendlier EU pricing.
> 
> My only other shopping was a photograph from Deyrolle for my father, the store had a fire a few years ago and an artist did a series of prints from the fire photos. We both liked one quite a bit so I bought it, Dad will frame it and hang in his home until someday it will come to my home. Deyrolle is the taxidermy shop featured in Midnight in Paris if anyone is not familiar.
> 
> Ok, I've sufficiently procrastinated at work for long enough today. Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Eagle, I'll take a photo of the Minerale pendant soon. It's still wrapped up and now my renovations won't be finished for another month or so!
> 
> View attachment 3626169
> View attachment 3626170
> View attachment 3626171
> View attachment 3626172
> View attachment 3626173


Great story and fab purchases! Thanks for taking the time. Work and family prevent DH and I from traveling much but he promised me a trip to Paris in three years when my youngest is off to college. I am looking forward to seeing Paris for the first time and shopping although by that time prices will probably have equalized.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm not sure, probably with ankle pants/cropped wide trouser jeans. They are weirdly flattering, they make my feet look skinny not that I have particularly plump feet but I guess its the volume of the fur makes my feet and ankles look slim.
> 
> I dress pretty simply especially in warmer months so an easy dress, jeans and a top. I'm going to try to treat them like my Birkenstocks and wear them with anything.
> 
> I've been experimenting with ways to safely sterilize the fur shoes and not harm the fur since I got the Gucci ones, I know that's a big issue some have with these types of shoes and as a mild germaphobe it's imperative that I figure this out. Who knows, maybe my weird inventions will end up on Shark Tank or something!


Sterilize the shoes?   Sterilize the _shoes_?   This makes them sound like ratty bunny slippers.  Why would your slides need to be sterilized compared with ratty bunny slippers?







Meet Ethel, Sandra Boynton's personal assistant.  I like her.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Two words: fur boots. 
All winter.
It's like living in a carpeted world. [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> Meet Ethel, Sandra Boynton's personal assistant.  I like her.



One of my favorites!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> Sterilize the shoes?   Sterilize the _shoes_?   This makes them sound like ratty bunny slippers.  Why would your slides need to be sterilized compared with ratty bunny slippers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Ethel, Sandra Boynton's personal assistant.  I like her.



I'm sure Ethel would say to just buy more!

The slides maybe won't be an issue but the fur hangs out of the Gucci ones and I have to clean them.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm sure Ethel would say to just buy more!
> 
> The slides maybe won't be an issue but the fur hangs out of the Gucci ones and I have to clean them.


Ethel would approve.    She's very fastidious.  And, she absolutely _loves_ furry slides!


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> One of my favorites!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


Thank you, BBC.  She must be my alter ego b/c I like her so much.


----------



## nicole0612

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> Ready for more Paris shopping reports?
> 
> I had wanted a small crossbody bag from Givenchy for the trip and decided to wait till Europe for substantial savings, I also checked out Chanel, Dries Van Noten, Hermes Sevres location and Le Bon Marche + Galeries Lafayette.
> 
> Givenchy was lovely to deal with, the stores were quiet but stock was limited and it was hard to track down  what I was looking for especially as they implied that the washed lambskin bag I was hunting was being discontinued. I know furry shoes get a fairly bad rep on the forum but I'm a big fan, I have the fur Gucci Princetowns and now these. I love anything that feels like I'm wearing PJs out in the world, I know these have been reviled on the Stars thread but I was happy to find them! The bags were about 40% less in the EU than the US, I think the shoes are only about 20% less. So I got the Pandora Box in blush spontaneously, the Mini Pandora Pepe in Olive which was planned and the mink slides in nude.
> 
> I went to Chanel Honore and Cambon, I have to say the behavior of clients in Cambon was so awful. I was looking at shoes and one woman snatched it from my hand and another pushed me out of the way so she could get to the shelf. The way people spoke to the SAs was equally appalling, I really had a lot of sympathy for the girls working in shoes. I saw the slingback flats and liked the EU price so I got them in all black and the beige/black. I rarely wear my block heel slings but these I will wear a lot more. I ended up down at Honore to get the beige ones and the SAs that assisted me at both locations were so sweet. I looked at lots of ready to wear but I didn't see any must haves and the prices are about the same as the US.  Ok, I can't find photos of these anywhere online but they're the flat version of these in the all leather. DH was not thrilled that I brought too many shoes with me and then came home with 3 more but I like variety and when we're walking all day, I need to change my shoes at least once to remain upright no matter how comfortable they are.
> 
> I've never been on a "shopping" trip to Europe so while I've bought things on previous visits I had saved to really splash out while there, perhaps because it was winter or because the world feels a little off these days my shopping outside of FSH felt a bit clinical and like I was buying groceries or something. I didn't have the opportunity to really browse because of crowds in the luxury stores and the department stores are completely crazy with people everywhere. I did limit my shopping to just a full day and a half day so that we could spend time together as a family and DH is the literally the worst shopping partner ever.  That's not to say that I'm not thrilled with my other purchases, I am and was happy to get them at a lower price, it just never felt like that joyful discovery of something new that I like so much when I'm usually shopping with no intention to buy anything. Or possibly FSH and my lovely SA just set the bar way too high for the rest of the week!
> 
> I did visit the Sevres H location twice and got my CDC (Marron Fonce Gator with Rose Gold) and while I love the store, I found the SAs a bit more cold and unfriendly despite the fact that I wasn't "hunting" a bag. That store is stunning though but it felt a bit crowded with product, they had tons of merchandise out and the display of artists objects at the front made it feel a bit jumbled and chaotic. I did like that they had wallpaper books and showed DH the design I'm hoping to get for our bathroom.
> 
> I made a special visit to Dries Van Noten and bought a simple white summer top, I wanted to buy much more from the new Spring collection but the stock on the new items was low and they weren't expecting more till after I left. Some of it will be in the US but I was hoping for the friendlier EU pricing.
> 
> My only other shopping was a photograph from Deyrolle for my father, the store had a fire a few years ago and an artist did a series of prints from the fire photos. We both liked one quite a bit so I bought it, Dad will frame it and hang in his home until someday it will come to my home. Deyrolle is the taxidermy shop featured in Midnight in Paris if anyone is not familiar.
> 
> Ok, I've sufficiently procrastinated at work for long enough today. Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Eagle, I'll take a photo of the Minerale pendant soon. It's still wrapped up and now my renovations won't be finished for another month or so!
> 
> View attachment 3626169
> View attachment 3626170
> View attachment 3626171
> View attachment 3626172
> View attachment 3626173



It wa so fun to read about your trip, the ups and the downs and the shopping finds. Especially love your Chanel slingbacks and the rose gold CDC.


----------



## Mindi B

You must share your fur-shoe-cleaing tips, MrsO.  For a fellow Gucci slide gal?


----------



## EmileH

@cordelaire, I hope you are ready the cafe thread. I wanted to thank you for your weight loss info a while back. I never had a chance to read the books you mentioned but just the concept of extremely slow weight loss being effective really helped me. I am down 4 lbs so far this year so about a half pound per week. If you hadn't told us this I would be depressed by now and thinking that it was no use to diet. But at this point I'm following your theory and I'll keep doing what I'm doing without being disappointed. Heck, if I can lose another 5-8 lbs by the summer I'll be thrilled. So thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> @cordelaire, I hope you are ready the cafe thread. I wanted to thank you for your weight loss info a while back. I never had a chance to read the books you mentioned but just the concept of extremely slow weight loss being effective really helped me. I am down 4 lbs so far this year so about a half pound per week. If you hadn't told us this I would be depressed by now and thinking that it was no use to diet. But at this point I'm following your theory and I'll keep doing what I'm doing without being disappointed. Heck, if I can lose another 5-8 lbs by the summer I'll be thrilled. So thanks!


Congrats! I'm not the intended recipient of the message, but I hope you don't mind an added comment! More than 1/2 pound weight loss per week is associated with muscle loss, so not only is your progress not discouraging, it is also the best strategy to not sabotage your metabolism in the process.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Congrats! I'm not the intended recipient of the message, but I hope you don't mind an added comment! More than 1/2 pound weight loss per week is associated with muscle loss, so not only is your progress not discouraging, it is also the best strategy to not sabotage your metabolism in the process.



Oh thank you Nicole. I'll take all of the encouragement that I can get.  That's good to know. [emoji2]


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> @cordelaire, I hope you are ready the cafe thread. I wanted to thank you for your weight loss info a while back. I never had a chance to read the books you mentioned but just the concept of extremely slow weight loss being effective really helped me. I am down 4 lbs so far this year so about a half pound per week. If you hadn't told us this I would be depressed by now and thinking that it was no use to diet. But at this point I'm following your theory and I'll keep doing what I'm doing without being disappointed. Heck, if I can lose another 5-8 lbs by the summer I'll be thrilled. So thanks!



You are so good.  I am thrilled for you.   Your success will inspire us all.   

I was doing pretty well myself on the weight loss.  The operative word is was.  I tried mindful eating.  It was amazing how much more satisfying food is when you actually pay attention to what you are eating.   It actually made me less hungry.   

The reason I say "was" is I am involved in heavy physical labor.   When I do that, I have to eat more for the energy.    I am painting the exterior of a house (cottage).  I have never done that before.  Being up on a high ladder has been a slightly scary challenge.   It is one of those OCD things.  If I pay someone else to do it, I will not be satisfied with the finished product.  It is one of our rental properties.  It needed lots of prep work.  One side had a gazillion unused cables and clips.  There were screws and nails and holes everywhere.   Getting rusty screws out was exhausting.   I am doing a 3 color scheme and no one else would do the careful cutting I am doing.  The walls are pink, the eves and window bays are lavender, and the doors are berry.  

And I swear someday I will get around to posting pics of my 1950 vache kelly.   I feel a need to stage it and didn't exactly know how.   I studied the old thread by Lala for inspiration, so now all I need is a little time.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> You are so good.  I am thrilled for you.   Your success will inspire us all.
> 
> I was doing pretty well myself on the weight loss.  The operative word is was.  I tried mindful eating.  It was amazing how much more satisfying food is when you actually pay attention to what you are eating.   It actually made me less hungry.
> 
> The reason I say "was" is I am involved in heavy physical labor.   When I do that, I have to eat more for the energy.    I am painting the exterior of a house (cottage).  I have never done that before.  Being up on a high ladder has been a slightly scary challenge.   It is one of those OCD things.  If I pay someone else to do it, I will not be satisfied with the finished product.  It is one of our rental properties.  It needed lots of prep work.  One side had a gazillion unused cables and clips.  There were screws and nails and holes everywhere.   Getting rusty screws out was exhausting.   I am doing a 3 color scheme and no one else would do the careful cutting I am doing.  The walls are pink, the eves and window bays are lavender, and the doors are berry.
> 
> And I swear someday I will get around to posting pics of my 1950 vache kelly.   I feel a need to stage it and didn't exactly know how.   I studied the old thread by Lala for inspiration, so now all I need is a little time.



Oh goodness. You do need your energy. Please stay safe on that ladder. That sounds like very hard work.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> You are so good.  I am thrilled for you.   Your success will inspire us all.
> 
> I was doing pretty well myself on the weight loss.  The operative word is was.  I tried mindful eating.  It was amazing how much more satisfying food is when you actually pay attention to what you are eating.   It actually made me less hungry.
> 
> The reason I say "was" is I am involved in heavy physical labor.   When I do that, I have to eat more for the energy.    I am painting the exterior of a house (cottage).  I have never done that before.  Being up on a high ladder has been a slightly scary challenge.   It is one of those OCD things.  If I pay someone else to do it, I will not be satisfied with the finished product.  It is one of our rental properties.  It needed lots of prep work.  One side had a gazillion unused cables and clips.  There were screws and nails and holes everywhere.   Getting rusty screws out was exhausting.   I am doing a 3 color scheme and no one else would do the careful cutting I am doing.  The walls are pink, the eves and window bays are lavender, and the doors are berry.
> 
> And I swear someday I will get around to posting pics of my 1950 vache kelly.   I feel a need to stage it and didn't exactly know how.   I studied the old thread by Lala for inspiration, so now all I need is a little time.



I bow down to you!  Ladders sent chills down my spine.  Fractured my leg falling over WITH the ladder 14 years ago.  In a rain storm.  I celebrate the anniversary of my stupidity every year.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Mrs Owen thank you for sharing. How fun.
> 
> I am not a fan of the Gucci slides. They aren't my style. But I genuinely admire your style and how you put things together. I find it very cool that we each have our own sense of self expression. I know you will wear the new fur shoes well.
> 
> I agree completely about Sevres. For the most part I find the SAs very unfriendly no matter what I'm trying to buy. The tea salon didn't feel especially luxurious the day that we went. They hadn't even tidied up. I prefer fsh. I just love noticing all of the artifacts on the walls and I find the staff very helpful.
> 
> Wow. The customers at chanel sound awful. I don't think I have ever witnessed that before. Ok yes sometimes in the costume jewelry area people are totally out of control. I believe shoes and costume jewelry are the only items that are still a bargain there. Ready to wear and bags aren't any more. Oh well. Less temptation.
> 
> I know what you mean about the shopping seeming very sterile. My trip in the spring of 2016 was kind of like that. I had a specific list of items that I wanted and I had researched everything ahead of time. With the standardization of merchandise and websites across the world its so easy to do this now. But it's different than the sense of exploration that I used to have shopping overseas.
> 
> My wishlist of items to buy in Europe to take advantage of the currency rates is really dwindling. Probably just in time because retailers are slowly bringing things in line. I have a few more items to purchase this year and then it will be somewhat of a relief not to have to plot so much.



sorry I missed this post last night and then was up at 3am!

I thought you would understand, I guess it was just too much planning and research on my part. I bought from my list, stuck to my budget but didn't get that thrill of the find. I'm very happy with my wardrobe and collection and if we travel again soon, maybe I'll do just a partial list. Sounds like you're closing in on the same thing!

PS congrats on the weight loss! mine is always slow going but it has stayed off


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> sorry I missed this post last night and then was up at 3am!
> 
> I though you would understand, I guess it was just too much planning and research on my part. I bought from my list, stuck to my budget but didn't get that thrill of the find. I'm very happy with my wardrobe and collection and if we travel again soon, maybe I'll do just a partial list. Sounds like you're closing in on the same thing!
> 
> PS congrats on the weight loss! mine is always slow going but it has stayed off



That's good to know. Great reinforcement.

You are back to work full force. I hope you are still enjoying happy memories if your trip.

I have a mixture of goals this time: a few planned purchases, some ideas of things to be on the lookout for, a little sight seeing,  a lot of relaxing. Lots of wine.


----------



## Genie27

I like vacation shopping off a general list, rather than narrowing down exact colour or style. Last summer I knew I needed a winter bag and scarves/shawls - so I narrowed down a basic size/style/colour range, but left the details to serendipity. It keeps alive some of the fun. 

This summer is a little less opportunity, so I've been building my work wardrobe. I'd like a B but I doubt this year is my year to get one. Maybe a moussie or some costume jewelry - I like the splash of colour the Clic adds to my outfits. My list is long, and budget limited, and H stock is so varied that I have a 'take what I can get, off my wish list' attitude to shopping.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> @cordelaire, I hope you are ready the cafe thread. I wanted to thank you for your weight loss info a while back. I never had a chance to read the books you mentioned but just the concept of extremely slow weight loss being effective really helped me. I am down 4 lbs so far this year so about a half pound per week. If you hadn't told us this I would be depressed by now and thinking that it was no use to diet. But at this point I'm following your theory and I'll keep doing what I'm doing without being disappointed. Heck, if I can lose another 5-8 lbs by the summer I'll be thrilled. So thanks!


The slower loss helps a person gradually get used to eating less.   Congrats on your weight loss.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I like vacation shopping off a general list, rather than narrowing down exact colour or style. Last summer I knew I needed a winter bag and scarves/shawls - so I narrowed down a basic size/style/colour range, but left the details to serendipity. It keeps alive some of the fun.
> 
> This summer is a little less opportunity, so I've been building my work wardrobe. I'd like a B but I doubt this year is my year to get one. Maybe a moussie or some costume jewelry - I like the splash of colour the Clic adds to my outfits. My list is long, and budget limited, and H stock is so varied that *I have a 'take what I can get, off my wish list' attitude to shopping.*



Me, too.   When I got an HS last month, the SA showed me (at my request) several things like Clics in certain colors that I would love to have.  The H CEO that was quoted as saying "H is in the business of manufacturing desires" was spot on.   I can't get all that.  Even if I could I would not have occasions to wear it.   But an HS now and then, that's doable for me.


----------



## EmileH

Hermes has a way of making you feel that you need a lot of things and then once you start that you need them in every color and hardware combination. I'm trying to get off that gravy train and limit my purchases to things I'll actually use a lot.

The bracelets are perhaps second most addicting to the scarves. The bags are addicting but expensive and more difficult to obtain so that's a different dynamic. 

I like all of their bracelets but I invested in a few fine jewelry bracelets and I want to get my wear out of them. So I'm really limiting my costume jewelry bracelet purchases. I haven't gone down the clic clac or enamel rabbit holes yet although there are a few that appeal to me. I have some leather bracelets but I am really trying to limit them too. Thank goodness I'm not much of a stacker. That gets very addictive. And expensive. 

But the bracelets are beautiful... in all of their forms...sigh


----------



## Genie27

eagle1002us said:


> Me, too.   When I got an HS last month, the SA showed me (at my request) several things like Clics in certain colors that I would love to have.  The H CEO that was quoted as saying "H is in the business of manufacturing desires" was spot on.   I can't get all that.  Even if I could I would not have occasions to wear it.   But an HS now and then, that's doable for me.


Which HS did you get, Eagle?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hermes has a way of making you feel that you need a lot of things and then once you start that you need them in every color and hardware combination. I'm trying to get off that gravy train and limit my purchases to things I'll actually use a lot.
> 
> The bracelets are perhaps second most addicting to the scarves. The bags are addicting but expensive and more difficult to obtain so that's a different dynamic.
> 
> I like all of their bracelets but I invested in a few fine jewelry bracelets and I want to get my wear out of them. So I'm really limiting my costume jewelry bracelet purchases. I haven't gone down the clic clac or enamel rabbit holes yet although there are a few that appeal to me. I have some leather bracelets but I am really trying to limit them too. Thank goodness I'm not much of a stacker. That gets very addictive. And expensive.
> 
> But the bracelets are beautiful... in all of their forms...sigh



PBP I am having the same issue. Over the years I have really really REALLY tried to avoid the jewelry - with mixed results. Now I am generally trying to limit jewelry purchases to fine jewelry, but it's incredibly tempting with H...and I have to walk past the jewelry to get to the scarves. I have bought and sold several gorgeous clics, I am afraid to scratch them. And I don't love the H. I'm down to one CDC and Ive only kept it because it's well worn and it matches my hair. I am really taking a serious took at the lizard CDC RGHW as it would truly go with so much...but I can't decide. 

My SA had me try on the lizard RGHW charniere as an in between - the texture and color of the lizard and RG matches my diamond bangle and right hand ring (which is white, champagne and black diamonds) perfectly, for half the cost of the CDC.....I should have taken a pic for opinions....can't decide!

It would be the narrow version of this (I think that's better for me):





To go with this:





[emoji1360]?[emoji107]? Argh, snagged again!


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hermes has a way of making you feel that you need a lot of things and then once you start that you need them in every color and hardware combination. I'm trying to get off that gravy train and limit my purchases to things I'll actually use a lot.
> 
> The bracelets are perhaps second most addicting to the scarves. The bags are addicting but expensive and more difficult to obtain so that's a different dynamic.
> 
> I like all of their bracelets but I invested in a few fine jewelry bracelets and I want to get my wear out of them. So I'm really limiting my costume jewelry bracelet purchases. I haven't gone down the clic clac or enamel rabbit holes yet although there are a few that appeal to me. I have some leather bracelets but I am really trying to limit them too. Thank goodness I'm not much of a stacker. That gets very addictive. And expensive.
> 
> But the bracelets are beautiful... in all of their forms...sigh


I agree about the bracelets as #2 addiction after scarves. I like the Kelly dog and KDT and have a few, and I think more clic clacs are in my future. Only have one, but saw a gal with the hinged bracelet in rose gold and a lovely pale enamel. It looked so feminine and pretty!!


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> PBP I am having the same issue. Over the years I have really really REALLY tried to avoid the jewelry - with mixed results. Now I am generally trying to limit jewelry purchases to fine jewelry, but it's incredibly tempting with H...and I have to walk past the jewelry to get to the scarves. I have bought and sold several gorgeous clics, I am afraid to scratch them. And I don't love the H. I'm down to one CDC and Ive only kept it because it's well worn and it matches my hair. I am really taking a serious took at the lizard CDC RGHW as it would truly go with so much...but I can't decide.
> 
> My SA had me try on the lizard RGHW charniere as an in between - the texture and color of the lizard and RG matches my diamond bangle and right hand ring (which is white, champagne and black diamonds) perfectly, for half the cost of the CDC.....I should have taken a pic for opinions....can't decide!
> 
> It would be the narrow version of this (I think that's better for me):
> 
> View attachment 3628046
> 
> 
> 
> To go with this:
> 
> View attachment 3628047
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji1360]?[emoji107]? Argh, snagged again!


Yes!!!


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> PBP I am having the same issue. Over the years I have really really REALLY tried to avoid the jewelry - with mixed results. Now I am generally trying to limit jewelry purchases to fine jewelry, but it's incredibly tempting with H...and I have to walk past the jewelry to get to the scarves. I have bought and sold several gorgeous clics, I am afraid to scratch them. And I don't love the H. I'm down to one CDC and Ive only kept it because it's well worn and it matches my hair. I am really taking a serious took at the lizard CDC RGHW as it would truly go with so much...but I can't decide.
> 
> My SA had me try on the lizard RGHW charniere as an in between - the texture and color of the lizard and RG matches my diamond bangle and right hand ring (which is white, champagne and black diamonds) perfectly, for half the cost of the CDC.....I should have taken a pic for opinions....can't decide!
> 
> It would be the narrow version of this (I think that's better for me):
> 
> View attachment 3628046
> 
> 
> 
> To go with this:
> 
> View attachment 3628047
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji1360]?[emoji107]? Argh, snagged again!



This is lovely. I think it's versatile and works with your other pieces so I think it's a smart buy. 

I was falling into the trap of wanting a CduC to match each of my bags. The enamels are so pretty and tempting, the clic clac colors so pretty... I avoided enamels and clic clacs so far. I'm only keeping two CduC bracelets- black and silver which I wear with my Chanel costume jewelry and barenia and silver which I just really like on its own. I'm officially not buying any more cducs unless I find a particular reason to need one.

I do like the kdt and the only stacking I really ever do is my chain d'ancre tgm which stacks nicely with the kdt. So I'm allowing myself to keep them and if I have an itch for a new leather color it's a relatively inexpensive way to scratch it. 

But I'm stopping there. The problem comes when I start thinking I need to collect every color just for the sale of having them.[emoji849]


----------



## Genie27

I'm lucky, I think, that my craving for silks has largely died down for now. I'm refining my desire for the moussies and CS shawls, and resisting the urge to buy pretty pieces that don't suit my wardrobe. It is a major mental shift as some very beautiful scarves sang to me, but didn't work on me.

My gf phrased it well and I was able to step back from the ones I'm drawn to as art. My usual approach to collecting is 1x of most things. Thank heavens, because I live in a tiny apartment.

The Clics - I have one, in lagoon, and wear it a lot, especially in summer. And sometimes I look in my bijoux box and wish I had one in a navy or red or pink in GHW. I don't want to invest too much into costume as I'd rather have the real stuff too. 

I'm confused with all the CDCs / CduCs - what is what, please? It's also a term used for a scarf, yes?


----------



## Genie27

BBC, your ring is lovely - unusual, but also practical for daily use, I think.

I don't wear rings, and want to start but I don't like the ones I have - too impractical for daily use - I'm drawn to big heavy cocktail rings, and don't have the lifestyle for them.

Dammit, did I just come up with a new *must have*?


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I'm lucky, I think, that my craving for silks has largely died down for now. I'm refining my desire for the moussies and CS shawls, and resisting the urge to buy pretty pieces that don't suit my wardrobe. It is a major mental shift as some very beautiful scarves sang to me, but didn't work on me.
> 
> My gf phrased it well and I was able to step back from the ones I'm drawn to as art. My usual approach to collecting is 1x of most things. Thank heavens, because I live in a tiny apartment.
> 
> The Clics - I have one, in lagoon, and wear it a lot, especially in summer. And sometimes I look in my bijoux box and wish I had one in a navy or red or pink in GHW. I don't want to invest too much into costume as I'd rather have the real stuff too.
> 
> I'm confused with all the CDCs / CduCs - what is what, please? It's also a term used for a scarf, yes?



I'm just sloppy and lazy. I was referring to Collier du chien bracelets. I think the scarf and shawl that are abbreviated the same way is the cavaliers du caucase. Kdt is a Kelly double tour bracelet. 

Agree about not buying things that we admire just as art if they don't work with our wardrobes. I'm editing down my scarf collection to the ones that actually work and being careful about new purchases.

It was fortuitous that Hermes scarves were my first luxury goods addiction. I figured out not to buy things just to have them but to buy what I'll actually wear. I also learned which colors and styles work best for me. The lessons I learned help to guide the development of my wardrobe as I move forward. Can you imagine making mistakes like that with expensive chanel jackets? [emoji33]

I figured out that my best colors are blues, blue greens, rouge h, and neutrals. Purples are tricky but work in certain shades. Cherry red is usually a no go. Mustard or khaki or most yellows are a no. I tend to tire of very tiny old fashioned looking prints in scarves. I gravitate toward classics but with with clean modern touches. So I consider my little scarf journey to have been very worthwhile. And I have some beauties that I love. 

You probably don't need the remedial course in defining your style. I did. [emoji849]


----------



## lulilu

BBC said:


> PBP I am having the same issue. Over the years I have really really REALLY tried to avoid the jewelry - with mixed results. Now I am generally trying to limit jewelry purchases to fine jewelry, but it's incredibly tempting with H...and I have to walk past the jewelry to get to the scarves. I have bought and sold several gorgeous clics, I am afraid to scratch them. And I don't love the H. I'm down to one CDC and Ive only kept it because it's well worn and it matches my hair. I am really taking a serious took at the lizard CDC RGHW as it would truly go with so much...but I can't decide.
> 
> My SA had me try on the lizard RGHW charniere as an in between - the texture and color of the lizard and RG matches my diamond bangle and right hand ring (which is white, champagne and black diamonds) perfectly, for half the cost of the CDC.....I should have taken a pic for opinions....can't decide!
> 
> It would be the narrow version of this (I think that's better for me):
> 
> View attachment 3628046
> 
> 
> 
> To go with this:
> 
> View attachment 3628047
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji1360]?[emoji107]? Argh, snagged again![/QUOTE
> 
> BBC, I have the narrow one with yellow gold.  It is delicate and very easy to wear.  I am not a CDC person, although I admire them on others.  Nor do I have any clic bracelets.  I do have a huge silver bracelet -- the torsade geant, which I love.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I went down the CDC rabbit hole a while ago, but stopped and sold those I don't use. The round printed enamel bracelets were too big for my wrists, though I love them on other people. I pretty much wear my fine jewelry bracelets every day.

Regarding weight loss, I can lose weight, but keeping it off is an issue because I go back to eating/drinking habits that put on weight. After yo-yoing for years, I decided to see a personal trainer and a nutritionist. Their philosophy is not to diet but to change lifestyle and habits.  I've been doing it now for 2.5 months. The weight is coming off slowly, but I am building muscle, too. The thing that strikes me about the approach to weight loss is that it's sensible and gradual. We tackle a bad habit every two weeks. The first two weeks I committed to eating 3 servings of vegetables a day, the second drinking at least 60 oz of water each day, then limiting my alcohol consumption to 4 drinks per week, now I've upped my veggies to 4 servings per day and limiting processed sugar to 700 calories per week. I am choosing these goals. These lifestyle changes and strength training will keep me fit. I am squatting with 45lbs and deadlifting 120. I do not think I've ever been this strong. My posture's much better too. At my gym there's a 62-year old woman who can deadlift 300lbs--something to aspire to--though it will probably take years to get there.

Added benefit, DH does not want to mess with me.


----------



## EmileH

etoupebirkin said:


> I went down the CDC rabbit hole a while ago, but stopped and sold those I don't use. The round printed enamel bracelets were too big for my wrists, though I love them on other people. I pretty much wear my fine jewelry bracelets every day.
> 
> Regarding weight loss, I can lose weight, but keeping it off is an issue because I go back to eating/drinking habits that put on weight. After yo-yoing for years, I decided to see a personal trainer and a nutritionist. Their philosophy is not to diet but to change lifestyle and habits.  I've been doing it now for 2.5 months. The weight is coming off slowly, but I am building muscle, too. The thing that strikes me about the approach to weight loss is that it's sensible and gradual. We tackle a bad habit every two weeks. The first two weeks I committed to eating 3 servings of vegetables a day, the second drinking at least 60 oz of water each day, then limiting my alcohol consumption to 4 drinks per week, now I've upped my veggies to 4 servings per day and limiting processed sugar to 700 calories per week. I am choosing these goals. These lifestyle changes and strength training will keep me fit. I am squatting with 45lbs and deadlifting 120. I do not think I've ever been this strong. My posture's much better too. At my gym there's a 62-year old woman who can deadlift 300lbs--something to aspire to--though it will probably take years to get there.
> 
> Added benefit, DH does not want to mess with me.



Wow! Good for you! That sounds very smart. Did you find these people at your gym? They sound much better than any advisors I have ever met.


----------



## Notorious Pink

momasaurus said:


> Yes!!!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is lovely. I think it's versatile and works with your other pieces so I think it's a smart buy.
> ...But I'm stopping there. The problem comes when I start thinking I need to collect every color just for the sale of having them.[emoji849]





Genie27 said:


> BBC, your ring is lovely - unusual, but also practical for daily use, I think.
> 
> I don't wear rings, and want to start but I don't like the ones I have - too impractical for daily use - I'm drawn to big heavy cocktail rings, and don't have the lifestyle for them.
> 
> Dammit, did I just come up with a new *must have*?



It does seem like a no-brainer. After all these years, I think I'm kind of done with the 90s. I really don't reach for them and I prefer the more interesting shapes - 140s and Maxi Twillies. 

The ring was made by a friend of mine. She comes from a jewelry-industry family which used to have a very large and well known store in the area. She produces her own jewelry and will make custom pieces. Twice a year she has a trunk show and her pieces are very tempting - her prices are very reasonable. I'm thinking of having her make a matching bracelet but she's got a few things that are "on my list" first!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> I went down the CDC rabbit hole a while ago, but stopped and sold those I don't use. The round printed enamel bracelets were too big for my wrists, though I love them on other people. I pretty much wear my fine jewelry bracelets every day.
> 
> Regarding weight loss, I can lose weight, but keeping it off is an issue because I go back to eating/drinking habits that put on weight. After yo-yoing for years, I decided to see a personal trainer and a nutritionist. Their philosophy is not to diet but to change lifestyle and habits.  I've been doing it now for 2.5 months. The weight is coming off slowly, but I am building muscle, too. The thing that strikes me about the approach to weight loss is that it's sensible and gradual. We tackle a bad habit every two weeks. The first two weeks I committed to eating 3 servings of vegetables a day, the second drinking at least 60 oz of water each day, then limiting my alcohol consumption to 4 drinks per week, now I've upped my veggies to 4 servings per day and limiting processed sugar to 700 calories per week. I am choosing these goals. These lifestyle changes and strength training will keep me fit. I am squatting with 45lbs and deadlifting 120. I do not think I've ever been this strong. My posture's much better too. At my gym there's a 62-year old woman who can deadlift 300lbs--something to aspire to--though it will probably take years to get there.
> 
> Added benefit, DH does not want to mess with me.



EB, you are absolutely right. I was a bit overweight when I was 15 and I lost 50lbs - admittedly too much. But the idea is, it must be a lifestyle thing. The weight will not stay off unless you make changes you can live with. It works!!!!

I had a different problem in that I could only maintain my 'after' weight by hardy eating at all, but I did have a sense that I would get a second chance at a 'reset' once I had children, and fortunately I was right about that. I found a type of exercise I could live with (hot yoga) and I don't really watch what I eat because I'm used to the way I eat, which is fairly healthy. We go out to eat most of the time and it's usually a salad and fish and a veggie or baked potato. I do not skimp on coffee or wine but I almost never eat sweets or dessert or pasta. Fortunately I hate the texture of butter, oil and cream. We keep lots of light chips and pretzels in the house and sometimes I'll just snack on cereal.

A week or two ago I tried on my wedding dress....from the days when I could eat no more than 900 calories. It fit!!! My shape has changed a bit because of the kids, but I was genuinely surprised.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow! Good for you! That sounds very smart. Did you find these people at your gym? They sound much better than any advisors I have ever met.



I got the recommendation through my doctor. It's a very small gym that specializes in one-on-training and nutrition. And yes it is sensible. After two weeks, it's ingrained as a habit. I've changed my lifestyle. Alcohol and sugar are more treats that every day indulgences. I have a bottle of water on me at all times, and I buy and steam veggies in the microwave at my office. I've made a snack mix of raisins, pumpkin and sunflower seeds, dried cherries, mango and almonds. Instead of a candy bar, I grab a handful of the mix. I don't feel deprived, though giving up the wine was tough for me, but now I don't miss it.


----------



## Genie27

There is this:
http://usa.hermes.com/jewelry/leath...uct-f-leather-collier-de-chien-rg-109650.html

 and this:

canada-en.hermes.com/jewellery/gold-jewellery/bracelets-3/sizeless-slice-108112b00-19054.html
which got me confused. But now I'm good. I have hesitated to buy H leather bracelets because I don't want to get them wet and destroy them. The enamel and metal seem more durable.

@etoupebirkin , that sounds wonderful and very positive and healthy. Kudos to you for your progress and achievement. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Can you imagine making mistakes like that with expensive chanel jackets?


Yes, yes I can.


----------



## Mindi B

If there is some technique that will permit me to dislike the texture of butter and cream and allow me not to miss alcohol after a brief abstention, please PM me.
I am still using the very old-fashioned "calories in, calories out" formula for weight management.  My only saving grace is nothing I can take credit for--genetically, I appear to have a reasonably low set point at which my body is more or less content to remain.  My adult weight has varied no more than 20 pounds overall--I've been 10 up, and I've been 10 down, but that's about it.  (I don't like WHERE the extra weight congregates, but that's another story.)  Again, that's a straight-up congenital accident, and no reflection on my dubious level of self-control or commitment to a healthy lifestyle. 
I read a really interesting book that lays out in a convincing, scientifically rigorous way that weight is more genetics than anything else.  Our culture's "fatism" (assuming those who are overweight are self-indulgent, lazy, etc.) is just plain wrong, not just morally but factually.  So it is good to see models with more realistic bodies start to insist upon, and receive, more positive attention.


----------



## MSO13

Genie27 said:


> There is this:
> http://usa.hermes.com/jewelry/leath...uct-f-leather-collier-de-chien-rg-109650.html
> 
> and this:
> 
> canada-en.hermes.com/jewellery/gold-jewellery/bracelets-3/sizeless-slice-108112b00-19054.html
> which got me confused. But now I'm good. I have hesitated to buy H leather bracelets because I don't want to get them wet and destroy them. The enamel and metal seem more durable.
> 
> @etoupebirkin , that sounds wonderful and very positive and healthy. Kudos to you for your progress and achievement.
> 
> 
> Yes, yes I can.



I am not a careful person and have not ruined any of my CDCs, sure the hardware gets dinged up a bit here and there but they buff up pretty well. I don't wear them in extreme situations but washing hands etc is fine for even exotics. They're more resilient than people think, I tend to think that people are very precious with H items due to their price but they are not particularly fragile things. They are meant to be used and worn. 

On the forum CDC is commonly used to refer to the leather/hardware combo bracelets, the fine jewelry is discussed less frequently.


----------



## scarf1

I started with the H scarves, and then have also started with the enamels- both the bangles and the clicH.
I usually prefer to avoid logos, but the H closure doesn't bother me, because I only have the narrow ones. I found last summer, that when it gets hot, I preferred the looseness of the print enamel bangles. (And no logo). I am retired now, but if you are at a keyboard much of the day( my previous life in high tech), I can see where the looseness could be a problem. I do have a large collection of "fine" jewelry, which I still wear. But particularly when traveling, I like to take the less expensive jewelry.
I know I should stop buying 90 scarves, but I do have a bit of magpie gene, LOL!


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> PBP I am having the same issue. Over the years I have really really REALLY tried to avoid the jewelry - with mixed results. Now I am generally trying to limit jewelry purchases to fine jewelry, but it's incredibly tempting with H...and I have to walk past the jewelry to get to the scarves. I have bought and sold several gorgeous clics, I am afraid to scratch them. And I don't love the H. I'm down to one CDC and Ive only kept it because it's well worn and it matches my hair. I am really taking a serious took at the lizard CDC RGHW as it would truly go with so much...but I can't decide.
> 
> My SA had me try on the lizard RGHW charniere as an in between - the texture and color of the lizard and RG matches my diamond bangle and right hand ring (which is white, champagne and black diamonds) perfectly, for half the cost of the CDC.....I should have taken a pic for opinions....can't decide!
> 
> It would be the narrow version of this (I think that's better for me):
> 
> View attachment 3628046
> 
> 
> 
> To go with this:
> 
> View attachment 3628047
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji1360]?[emoji107]? Argh, snagged again!


I love the way you are mixing colors and textures, BBC.   They're all neutrals but the addition of the  champagne to a b&w mix plus the texture of your charniere makes the mix really modern.   You have an eye for jewelry and jewelry combos -- it's really not such a bad thing IMO that you have walk past the jewelry to get to the HS!   

I flipped several H bangles/clics such that I don't have any more.  Kept what I had less than a year.    But H silver, that's another story:  that's a keeper that gets worn regularly.    The H rings I have, not so much.  I have no H necklaces.  

I would have loved to see the Licol pendant that came with a long chain.   I requested it but supposedly there was some glitch in the way the pendant was made that the transfer was never made to my local H.   I look on the web now and then and I never see that darn pendant!   So I don't really know what it looks like on.  The H web stuff seemed to be just a line drawing. Too bad, I really like paisley and pear shapes and they are a refreshing change from the anchor designs.   

The Licol short necklace with the drape of many "short" chains is magnificent (and has a price to match).   It's something that one would wear to an Event, capital E.   Wonderful design, tho.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> I went down the CDC rabbit hole a while ago, but stopped and sold those I don't use. The round printed enamel bracelets were too big for my wrists, though I love them on other people. I pretty much wear my fine jewelry bracelets every day.
> 
> Regarding weight loss, I can lose weight, but keeping it off is an issue because I go back to eating/drinking habits that put on weight. After yo-yoing for years, I decided to see a personal trainer and a nutritionist. Their philosophy is not to diet but to change lifestyle and habits.  I've been doing it now for 2.5 months. The weight is coming off slowly, but I am building muscle, too. The thing that strikes me about the approach to weight loss is that it's sensible and gradual. We tackle a bad habit every two weeks. The first two weeks I committed to eating 3 servings of vegetables a day, the second drinking at least 60 oz of water each day, then limiting my alcohol consumption to 4 drinks per week, now I've upped my veggies to 4 servings per day and limiting processed sugar to 700 calories per week. I am choosing these goals. These lifestyle changes and strength training will keep me fit. I am squatting with 45lbs and deadlifting 120. I do not think I've ever been this strong. My posture's much better too. At my gym there's a 62-year old woman who can deadlift 300lbs--something to aspire to--though it will probably take years to get there.
> 
> Added benefit, DH does not want to mess with me.


Recently, I read that Judge Ginsberg has a personal trainer and can do planks and I think push-ups also.   I was _really _impressed by that.  Congrats on your training regime and nutritionist.  I never did like nutritionists but gyms are fine.

What does deadlifting mean?   I used to use the lat pulldown and rowing machine quite a bit a decade ago.     Plus the stationary bike.  I was fit then.  I have my own stationary bike, Cybex, the same brand that was in the fitness center where I work.   I would like one of those big rowing machines (as opposed to a small fold-up one) but where to put it?   I do use the bike a fair amount.

EB, didn't all those 30 mi bike trips with your DH keep you fit?  Those seemed to be an admirable chunk of exercise.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hermes has a way of making you feel that you need a lot of things and then once you start that you need them in every color and hardware combination. I'm trying to get off that gravy train and limit my purchases to things I'll actually use a lot.
> 
> The bracelets are perhaps second most addicting to the scarves. The bags are addicting but expensive and more difficult to obtain so that's a different dynamic.
> 
> I like all of their bracelets but I invested in a few fine jewelry bracelets and I want to get my wear out of them. So I'm really limiting my costume jewelry bracelet purchases. I haven't gone down the clic clac or enamel rabbit holes yet although there are a few that appeal to me. I have some leather bracelets but I am really trying to limit them too. Thank goodness I'm not much of a stacker. That gets very addictive. And expensive.
> 
> But the bracelets are beautiful... in all of their forms...sigh


Stacking is fun, tho.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> I started with the H scarves, and then have also started with the enamels- both the bangles and the clicH.
> I usually prefer to avoid logos, but the H closure doesn't bother me, because I only have the narrow ones. I found last summer, that when it gets hot, I preferred the looseness of the print enamel bangles. (And no logo). I am retired now, but if you are at a keyboard much of the day( my previous life in high tech), I can see where the looseness could be a problem. I do have a large collection of "fine" jewelry, which I still wear. But particularly when traveling, I like to take the less expensive jewelry.
> I know I should stop buying 90 scarves, but I do have a bit of magpie gene, LOL!



Scarves are so addicted. I was almost lured into the enamels by your jardin bracelet.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> EB, you are absolutely right. I was a bit overweight when I was 15 and I lost 50lbs - admittedly too much. But the idea is, it must be a lifestyle thing. The weight will not stay off unless you make changes you can live with. It works!!!!
> 
> I had a different problem in that I could only maintain my 'after' weight by hardy eating at all, but I did have a sense that I would get a second chance at a 'reset' once I had children, and fortunately I was right about that. I found a type of exercise I could live with (hot yoga) and I don't really watch what I eat because I'm used to the way I eat, which is fairly healthy. We go out to eat most of the time and it's usually a salad and fish and a veggie or baked potato. I do not skimp on coffee or wine but I almost never eat sweets or dessert or pasta. Fortunately I hate the texture of butter, oil and cream. We keep lots of light chips and pretzels in the house and sometimes I'll just snack on cereal.
> 
> A week or two ago I tried on my wedding dress....from the days when I could eat no more than 900 calories. It fit!!! My shape has changed a bit because of the kids, but I was genuinely surprised.


Wonderful that the dress still fits!   How many women can say that?


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> PBP I am having the same issue. Over the years I have really really REALLY tried to avoid the jewelry - with mixed results. Now I am generally trying to limit jewelry purchases to fine jewelry, but it's incredibly tempting with H...and I have to walk past the jewelry to get to the scarves. I have bought and sold several gorgeous clics, I am afraid to scratch them. And I don't love the H. I'm down to one CDC and Ive only kept it because it's well worn and it matches my hair. I am really taking a serious took at the lizard CDC RGHW as it would truly go with so much...but I can't decide.
> 
> My SA had me try on the lizard RGHW charniere as an in between - the texture and color of the lizard and RG matches my diamond bangle and right hand ring (which is white, champagne and black diamonds) perfectly, for half the cost of the CDC.....I should have taken a pic for opinions....can't decide!
> 
> It would be the narrow version of this (I think that's better for me):
> 
> View attachment 3628046
> 
> 
> 
> To go with this:
> 
> View attachment 3628047
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji1360]?[emoji107]? Argh, snagged again!


Beautiful rings and bracelets, BBC.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> Stacking is fun, tho.



It just doesn't appeal to me. If I want something more substantial I wear a larger statement piece. Rather than the set of Hermes or Cartier bangles I'm saving for a trinity wide bangle. I like stacks on others. And I stack a leather bracelet with my silver bracelet. Maybe it's too much work. One piece is easier. [emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> Wonderful that the dress still fits!   How many women can say that?



That is amazing BBC.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Scarves are so addicted. I was almost lured into the enamels by your jardin bracelet.


Haha! I thought you would find that one tempting.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Haha! I thought you would find that one tempting.



She says with an evil laugh. [emoji6]


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> You are so good.  I am thrilled for you.   Your success will inspire us all.
> 
> I was doing pretty well myself on the weight loss.  The operative word is was.  I tried mindful eating.  It was amazing how much more satisfying food is when you actually pay attention to what you are eating.   It actually made me less hungry.
> 
> The reason I say "was" is I am involved in heavy physical labor.   When I do that, I have to eat more for the energy.    I am painting the exterior of a house (cottage).  I have never done that before.  Being up on a high ladder has been a slightly scary challenge.   It is one of those OCD things.  If I pay someone else to do it, I will not be satisfied with the finished product.  It is one of our rental properties.  It needed lots of prep work.  One side had a gazillion unused cables and clips.  There were screws and nails and holes everywhere.   Getting rusty screws out was exhausting.   I am doing a 3 color scheme and no one else would do the careful cutting I am doing.  The walls are pink, the eves and window bays are lavender, and the doors are berry.
> 
> And I swear someday I will get around to posting pics of my 1950 vache kelly.   I feel a need to stage it and didn't exactly know how.   I studied the old thread by Lala for inspiration, so now all I need is a little time.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> It just doesn't appeal to me. If I want something more substantial I wear a larger statement piece. Rather than the set of Hermes or Cartier bangles I'm saving for a trinity wide bangle. I like stacks on others. And I stack a leather bracelet with my silver bracelet. Maybe it's too much work. One piece is easier. [emoji23]


Substantial?   I think a boucle sellier geant paired with an Espionne paired with an Acrobat (3 total) qualify in total as substantial.   I do that pairing a lot.   People have asked me if they are heavy.   I am not petite.   I can do statement pieces and more than one at a time.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> Substantial?   I think a boucle sellier geant paired with an Espionne paired with an Acrobat (3 total) qualify in total as substantial.   I do that pairing a lot.   People have asked me if they are heavy.   I am not petite.   I can do statement pieces and more than one at a time.



Now that's stacking! [emoji1]


----------



## Genie27

eagle1002us said:


> boucle sellier geant paired with an Espionne paired with an Acrobat (


I had to google. That's a statement look. I like the idea of stacking but the clanging drives me nuts. I'm on the mouse all day with my right hand - the most I can do is 3 thin gold bangles or a couple of silver ones. But not as a daily thing. I do like how it looks.


----------



## eagle1002us

Largo bracelet + Cythere cuff.   Substantial.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Some enamels, all eventually sold.  Nice but not the same effect as the silver.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 3628684



You could knock someone out with the first stack. [emoji1]


----------



## eagle1002us

And this Hapi bracelet is also kinda lame -- on me.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> TRUE!


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> If there is some technique that will permit me to dislike the texture of butter and cream and allow me not to miss alcohol after a brief abstention, please PM me.
> I am still using the very old-fashioned "calories in, calories out" formula for weight management.  My only saving grace is nothing I can take credit for--genetically, I appear to have a reasonably low set point at which my body is more or less content to remain.  My adult weight has varied no more than 20 pounds overall--I've been 10 up, and I've been 10 down, but that's about it.  (I don't like WHERE the extra weight congregates, but that's another story.)  Again, that's a straight-up congenital accident, and no reflection on my dubious level of self-control or commitment to a healthy lifestyle.
> I read a really interesting book that lays out in a convincing, scientifically rigorous way that weight is more genetics than anything else.  Our culture's "fatism" (assuming those who are overweight are self-indulgent, lazy, etc.) is just plain wrong, not just morally but factually.  So it is good to see models with more realistic bodies start to insist upon, and receive, more positive attention.



I think too that there are a lot of food and nutrition myths out there that women have to wade through to find their own groove.  I am 5'2" and petite and have weighed 110 forever.  But--regardless of the recommended daily allowances, there is no way I could eat 1200 calories every day and stay this weight.  Women have to be very stubborn and have the temerity to know themselves and their own bodies, and know when to listen to the "experts" and when to do their own thing.  I feel such empathy for women trying to lose weight.  I have some friends who really struggle with it, and I think they struggle too with what they think they are "supposed" to be doing.  But they are also shocked when I tell them how I actually eat as a "thin" person.  When we go out they will see me order wine and dinner and dessert, but what they don't see is that it is probably my only meal that day, and the next day will be very light.  Oh to be tall...


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> I think too that there are a lot of food and nutrition myths out there that women have to wade through to find their own groove.  I am 5'2" and petite and have weighed 110 forever.  But--regardless of the recommended daily allowances, there is no way I could eat 1200 calories every day and stay this weight.  Women have to be very stubborn and have the temerity to know themselves and their own bodies, and know when to listen to the "experts" and when to do their own thing.  I feel such empathy for women trying to lose weight.  I have some friends who really struggle with it, and I think they struggle too with what they think they are "supposed" to be doing.  But they are also shocked when I tell them how I actually eat as a "thin" person.  When we go out they will see me order wine and dinner and dessert, but what they don't see is that it is probably my only meal that day, and the next day will be very light.  Oh to be tall...



I do better with my weight when I eat out. I order whatever I want. I usually bring half home. And I don't usually get dessert unless I'm on vacation. Generally that's my only meal of the day and I don't pick. I think that why I did better with my weight when I lived in the city and went out more for dinner. I know that goes against everything we are told.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I had to google. That's a statement look. I like the idea of stacking but the clanging drives me nuts. I'm on the mouse all day with my right hand - the most I can do is 3 thin gold bangles or a couple of silver ones. But not as a daily thing. I do like how it looks.


I don't notice clanging.  In fact, I kind of like jewelry that makes racket.   But thank you, Genie!


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> I think too that there are a lot of food and nutrition myths out there that women have to wade through to find their own groove.  I am 5'2" and petite and have weighed 110 forever.  But--regardless of the recommended daily allowances, there is no way I could eat 1200 calories every day and stay this weight.  Women have to be very stubborn and have the temerity to know themselves and their own bodies, and know when to listen to the "experts" and when to do their own thing.  I feel such empathy for women trying to lose weight.  I have some friends who really struggle with it, and I think they struggle too with what they think they are "supposed" to be doing.  But they are also shocked when I tell them how I actually eat as a "thin" person.  When we go out they will see me order wine and dinner and dessert, but what they don't see is that it is probably my only meal that day, and the next day will be very light.  Oh to be tall...


Wow.  I had no idea. This is very insightful.


----------



## Genie27

I liked the idea of the printed enamels but the round shape was not flattering on. The oval H fit me better and was very comfortable. Eagle, I think your pieces would not clang - that is substantial silver and would sound much nicer. 

I enjoy food way too much to be able to go back to my early twenties size. I have to eat many small meals per day so as long as I'm not eating high fat /carbs at each meal I do ok. When I first started eating out more, I gained weight - then I began taking half home for next days lunch. Now bf and I split an entree at some places - and add a small side or appetizer at others. He's lost some weight and I can maintain mine.


----------



## Genie27

Prepster, I'm not entirely sure I understand  - in your previous post - do you routinely eat more than or less than 1200 cals/day?


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 3628684


I love these! Very cool!


----------



## Notorious Pink

prepster said:


> I think too that there are a lot of food and nutrition myths out there that women have to wade through to find their own groove.  I am 5'2" and petite and have weighed 110 forever.  But--regardless of the recommended daily allowances, there is no way I could eat 1200 calories every day and stay this weight.  Women have to be very stubborn and have the temerity to know themselves and their own bodies, and know when to listen to the "experts" and when to do their own thing.  I feel such empathy for women trying to lose weight.  I have some friends who really struggle with it, and I think they struggle too with what they think they are "supposed" to be doing.  But they are also shocked when I tell them how I actually eat as a "thin" person.  When we go out they will see me order wine and dinner and dessert, but what they don't see is that it is probably my only meal that day, and the next day will be very light.  Oh to be tall...





Mindi B said:


> If there is some technique that will permit me to dislike the texture of butter and cream and allow me not to miss alcohol after a brief abstention, please PM me.





eagle1002us said:


> Wonderful that the dress still fits!   How many women can say that?






Pocketbook Pup said:


> That is amazing BBC.




I absolutely agree with prepster that we have to each find our own thing. What works for me won't work for everyone. I don't count calories at all - I spent too much of my life doing that - but I know what does and doesn't feel good to me. I don't miss many meals, but usually breakfast and lunch are two of the same few things (a clif bar/ my sandwich which is two slices of bread two slices of turkey and a slice of cheese, heated up / Greek yogurt with exactly one serving of Kind brand granola - light AND tasty - with a few sunflower seeds mixed in and 1/2 banana / two sushi rolls / a large salad / two servings of oatmeal brown sugar berries 1/2 banana) For me these are all grab-and-go and I don't have to think about what I'm eating calorie-or-health-wise. 

My husband and I motivate each other and that helps (he's thin and works out). Honestly, if I can get to hot yoga once or twice a week it really does the trick for me. DH runs....I really hate running but that works great, too. A good workout that is going to do the trick is NOT  going to be an easy workout, so if you can just find what you can live with, that's half the battle!!!!



Moirai said:


> Beautiful rings and bracelets, BBC.





eagle1002us said:


> I love the way you are mixing colors and textures, BBC.   They're all neutrals but the addition of the  champagne to a b&w mix plus the texture of your charniere makes the mix really modern.   You have an eye for jewelry and jewelry combos -- it's really not such a bad thing IMO that you have walk past the jewelry to get to the HS!



Thank you!!! [emoji254][emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji254] sometimes I see something and it just works. I love combining modern / modern classics and similar color tones in unexpected ways. I do tend to go "more is more" with the earrings/necklace combinations which is why I wear so little on my wrists, or I risk being Auntie Mame 2017! But I do like this fun combo, so it's. Erg tempting!!!

Eagle, awesome stack!!!!


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I do better with my weight when I eat out. I order whatever I want. I usually bring half home. And I don't usually get dessert unless I'm on vacation. Generally that's my only meal of the day and I don't pick. I think that why I did better with my weight when I lived in the city and went out more for dinner. I know that goes against everything we are told.



That is interesting!  Other myths are that one must eat a balanced diet daily, and that one must do tons of exercise.  My diet is varied and balanced over time, say, over the course of a couple of weeks, but not every day.  I am very active but there is a point where I have found that too much exercise especially cardio, causes wear and tear to my body and makes me look older.  I have had good luck though with yoga and pilates.  Again, these are things that I had to figure out on my own.  Another big myth is that when one reaches the magical correct maintenance calories, one won't be hungry.  Ha.  I am hungry all of the time!  What I have learned to do is override that feeling and go do something else.

BBC just saw your post...your point about eating largely the same foods every day is another thin person thing.

Genie, I eat less than 1200 I'm sorry to say.    Like you and BF, DH and I split meals too when we can.  We often share a salad and an entree.


----------



## Genie27

Auntie Mame - I was thinking of her when PbP asked about the jumping boots. PbP...remember that scene where she was out on the southern plantation in the too small riding boots and hunting jacket? Grace Kelly brought it up first.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I liked the idea of the printed enamels but the round shape was not flattering on. The oval H fit me better and was very comfortable. Eagle, I think your pieces would not clang - that is substantial silver and would sound much nicer.
> 
> I enjoy food way too much to be able to go back to my early twenties size. I have to eat many small meals per day so as long as I'm not eating high fat /carbs at each meal I do ok. When I first started eating out more, I gained weight - then I began taking half home for next days lunch. Now bf and I split an entree at some places - and add a small side or appetizer at others. He's lost some weight and I can maintain mine.


Genie, PPup, that really is a good idea to eat half the restaurant serving at a pop.  When I had to travel for work that idea gradually dawned on me and I didn't gain weight from the trips.   But that takes discipline, too.  Fortunately, these days serving sizes are getting smaller -- the "all you can eat" mentality is gradually eroding.


----------



## cremel

Hello cafe!! I missed the café so much. Too busy with other stuff... looking forward to the end of April when my project is wrapped up.

Congrats Ppup on your weight loss!! I am managing to keep mine under control. I have lost two in four weeks. It's slow but I am happy. I like Corde's  advice as well.

And here it comes!! The stone is now on my finger. It's hard to get the color right during the night. I put it under different lights. The last picture is a yellow blue sapphire ring. 
View attachment 3628883

View attachment 3628884

View attachment 3628885


View attachment 3628886


And I was very satisfied with the ring. It's not a fancy design but I enjoy wearing it and it suits me.

Here comes a Tsavorite(the bigger one in the photo) and a Tanzanite. Both have top grade color and clarity.

View attachment 3628887

View attachment 3628888


I am going to make a ring for the 3 ct Tsavorite and a pendant for the 6.36 ct Tanzanite. Got these st wholesale price so not too bad. [emoji1]

Hope everyone is doing well. We are heading to a ski resort tomorrow. My two little boys will see snow for the first time.

Have a great weekend everyone! [emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## cremel

Not sure why pictures don't show up. Trying again. Apologize for the double posting.


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> Hello cafe!! I missed the café so much. Too busy with other stuff... looking forward to the end of April when my project is wrapped up.
> 
> Congrats Ppup on your weight loss!! I am managing to keep mine under control. I have lost two in four weeks. It's slow but I am happy. I like Corde's  advice as well.
> 
> And here it comes!! The stone is now on my finger. It's hard to get the color right during the night. I put it under different lights. The last picture is a yellow blue sapphire ring.
> View attachment 3628883
> 
> View attachment 3628884
> 
> View attachment 3628885
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628886
> 
> 
> And I was very satisfied with the ring. It's not a fancy design but I enjoy wearing it and it suits me.
> 
> Here comes a Tsavorite(the bigger one in the photo) and a Tanzanite. Both have top grade color and clarity.
> 
> View attachment 3628887
> 
> View attachment 3628888
> 
> 
> I am going to make a ring for the 3 ct Tsavorite and a pendant for the 6.36 ct Tanzanite. Got these st wholesale price so not too bad. [emoji1]
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. We are heading to a ski resort tomorrow. My two little boys will see snow for the first time.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone! [emoji173][emoji173]



Cremel, it is so good to hear from you again. I have been thinking about you. Wondering how your work is going, your little boys and about the lovely sapphire you were having designed into a ring. It was your niece who did the design, correct? The one with the artistic temperament? It turned out to be so stunning. This is a ring that you can wear for a lifetime and the style will remain classy and beautiful.


----------



## EmileH

Cremel the ring turned out perfect! I love it. And your other stones are equally glorious.


----------



## tabbi001

cremel said:


> Not sure why pictures don't show up. Trying again. Apologize for the double posting.
> 
> View attachment 3628891
> 
> View attachment 3628892
> 
> View attachment 3628893
> 
> View attachment 3628894
> 
> View attachment 3628895
> 
> View attachment 3628896
> 
> View attachment 3628897



Wow!!! I looove your rings!
I have a soft spot for blue sapphire


----------



## periogirl28

cremel said:


> Not sure why pictures don't show up. Trying again. Apologize for the double posting.
> 
> View attachment 3628891
> 
> View attachment 3628892
> 
> View attachment 3628893
> 
> View attachment 3628894
> 
> View attachment 3628895
> 
> View attachment 3628896
> 
> View attachment 3628897


These stones are stunning and that sapphire ring is truly breathtaking. Congrats!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cremel that ring is gorgeous. It came out perfectly!!!! All the stones are beautiful.


----------



## mrs.posh

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Cafe,
> 
> I think I'm ready to share my FSH story, my other Paris shopping will have to be in more posts.
> 
> I was fortunate to be connected via email with several wonderful people at FSH about my museum visit and was able to request a few pieces of jewelry I wanted to try. I made no mention of bags in these emails, simply discussed the pieces and sizes I was interested in. Before the price decrease in the US a few weeks ago most of what I was considering was 30-40% more in the US and even my local SA understood why I was going to buy them over there. My appointment was coordinated around my museum tour and I did not have a leather appointment.
> 
> I have to say that the communication was lovely, the staff very accommodating of my limited shopping time ( I was traveling with 2 men, my dad and my DH and neither tolerates long periods of shopping).  I believe that my experience was rather atypical of the bag hunt at FSH and I don't want to seem smug or gloating, it takes a lot to wait in the cold for 2 hours to get just an appointment but I'm very relieved I didn't have to do that.
> 
> Anyway, I arrived at my appointed time, got an incredibly detailed tour of the private museum (that will have to be a separate post) which my home store manager set up for me and then met my new jewelry SA in the store. I was given water, ensconced in the haute jewelry gallery and had a getting to know you chat. We did not discuss bags at all. I tried the pieces they had pulled for me and decided on the plain White Gold CDC. I also considered the diamond studs version but in the end, it was just too flashy for me. I'm thrilled to get this piece because it was the first bracelet I fell in love with from H and DH and I like to pretend it stands for Collier de Chat since we're crazy cat people and my CDCs look great on the cats.
> 
> Then, the SA mentioned that they were able to shop around the store with me and would love to give me a grand tour so I could see what else I wanted from other departments. Again, no mention of bags. My SA gave me a wonderful tour of both levels and while I looked for shoes and RTW, they had already put out Spring and I was looking for Fall boots etc. I found a piece of the Minerale collection, a pendant and tried on a few CDCs but none spoke to me. I wasn't looking for scarves/shawls as I like to buy these at home and I loved the Home section, seeing many pieces that my store simply can't put out due to size.  I never went into the downstairs bag section, we eventually ended up in the new upstairs bag salon where they have exceptional pieces and "novelty" bags as my SA called them like the Harnais, the Octagone, the Baton de Craie, a new backpack for women. I couldn't take photos but they exceptional pieces included a croc Verrou, a Gator Lindy in Poussiere, a black shiny Croc Jige 29cm, a feather and sterling silver Farming Bag and two mini Plumes with a beaded "Brazil" feather pattern. The Lindy was actually for sale.
> 
> I looked at the backpack but didn't love any of the colors, then we sat down and the SA asked me what colors and styles of bags I might be interested in. I was looking for small sizes, in Swift leather in a few neutral colors and a specific clutch.  The SA wrote it all down and left to see what was available. After a 10 minute wait while I sat observing the bag area upstairs and witnessing all kinds of behavior (again, separate post) the SA returned with a list of 12 options
> 
> Not all were B or K, most were in current season colors like Gris Mouette or Gris Perle, my number one choice of Craie was only available in a bag and leather I didn't want. There were a few interesting selections including a few black options but I had said that I would only jump if it checked all the boxes and nothing did. I reluctantly said a polite no and the SA suggested that I come back the next day as I was meeting a friend in the area. They said there would be a different selection, not necessarily exactly what I wanted but it was worth trying. I agreed.
> 
> The next day, I stopped back at an earlier time and sought out my SA. I waited a bit in the silver section and the SA came an asked if I had any other things I wanted to consider in bags. I mentioned that I regretted passing on one of the black bags because I saw an incredibly chic woman carrying a similar bag the day before so I would add black to my list.
> 
> I believe that the SAs who really get to connect with clients at FSH want to find the "right" bag for the client, not just sell whatever they have. This SA really got me and my style and came back without a list but instead a box. I have to say they nailed it, I would have never asked for this bag and yet it looked perfect with my outfit, perfect with the wardrobe I had brought to Paris and checked off leather, style and even eliminated the need for the clutch I requested=hey I saved money right?
> 
> So here you guys go: my WG CDC stacked with my JUC, Chaine D'Ancre Enchainee and my Tiffany Infinity plus H watch and my light as a feather, velvety soft, K25 in Black Swift with Gold Hardware. I haven't taken a pic of the Minerale pendant yet because it needs good light to see the detail and it was overcast most days in Paris.
> 
> I have to run to an appointment but more over the weekend!
> View attachment 3622112
> View attachment 3622113



This story brought a smile (lots) to my face and made me really look forward to my next visit. Not long now.
Thanks for sharing your story!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hello everyone,

I've enjoyed the recent discussion regarding diet. I thought I'd share what's worked for me.

When I was little, I watched my very loving, giving mother deprive herself. Not in a dramatic way, but she was always on a diet. So like many, I adopted that way of thinking. In my early 20s, when going through a very stressful time I was drawn to an eastern form of healing and philosophy. I learned a gentle form of meditation, some yoga, and other ways to self soothe, including attending to my needs, like resting when I am tired!

Also with nonjudgemental awareness, I was encouraged to evaluate all areas of my life, regarding what really served me, and letting go of things that didn't. As this philosophy includes a form of healing, this included looking at diet. I was told to eat things with awareness, as if I'd never eaten them before. Did I actually like the particular food, or was I just eating it out of habit? And how did I feel after eating it? They also encouraged eating only when truly hungry, sitting down to eat with awareness, and stopping when comfortably full. All this seemed so incredibly sensible, I remember feeling a bit dumbfounded. Why hadn't I learned all this much sooner! They called the whole process the self-referral path to happiness.

So over time, using these tools, my diet just very slowly and easily changed for the better. I rarely feel deprived. And if I'm craving something I used to like, I let myself have a bit. More often than not, I discover I really don't like it any more, feel lousy when I eat it, and move on. I eat a lot of veggies, at all meals. I eat 3 times a day, and typically with no snacks, as i don't often get hungry between meals. I feel best if I have a bit of protein, fat and carbohydrate at each meal. I really enjoy a whole foods diet, and eating food as close as possible to how it grows. And eating this way, I pretty easily maintain my weight.

Another thing this system of healing recognizes, as Mindi mentioned, is that we come in all shapes and sizes. Some will naturally be more stocky, or wiry. Some will do better with heavier foods, some with lighter. Some with more meat, some with less, and so on. There's just not a one size fits all plan, I don't think. I really love that this system honors that we are all different. And I love that it is based on the premise of nurturing, not deprivation.


----------



## etoile de mer

cremel said:


> Not sure why pictures don't show up. Trying again. Apologize for the double posting.
> 
> View attachment 3628891
> 
> View attachment 3628892
> 
> View attachment 3628893
> 
> View attachment 3628894
> 
> View attachment 3628895
> 
> View attachment 3628896
> 
> View attachment 3628897



*cremel*,  and !! All so gorgeous! I love the settings and all the stones, so beautiful! You must be thrilled!


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> That is interesting!  Other myths are that one must eat a balanced diet daily, and that one must do tons of exercise.  My diet is varied and balanced over time, say, over the course of a couple of weeks, but not every day.  I am very active but there is a point where I have found that too much exercise especially cardio, causes wear and tear to my body and makes me look older.  I have had good luck though with yoga and pilates.  Again, these are things that I had to figure out on my own.  Another big myth is that when one reaches the magical correct maintenance calories, one won't be hungry.  Ha.  I am hungry all of the time!  What I have learned to do is override that feeling and go do something else.
> 
> BBC just saw your post...your point about eating largely the same foods every day is another thin person thing.
> 
> Genie, I eat less than 1200 I'm sorry to say.    Like you and BF, DH and I split meals too when we can.  We often share a salad and an entree.


I watch "600 lb. life" on cable, not b/c I'm anywhere near that -- no way -- but it's interesting how these men and women give up on life in favor of eating.  They all get bariatric surgery, in that sense this program is an extended info-mercial, but none of the adverse effects of such surgery are noted or highlighted.  The program has not typically focused on how these people deal with cravings in the aftermath of the surgery, which I find disappointing.   Maybe it just simply is that these people feel hungry a lot but have learned to focus on other things.  How do they do that?  What do they tell themselves at that time? 
When I was thin (130-145 lbs) I could tolerate hunger.   
I am astounded, prepster, to find that as a slender person you feel hungry all the time.  Never thought about that.   But I bet that's why so many famous women of a generation or more ago smoked.  Even those around now, like Kate Moss, smoked (last thing I heard was that she did.  She'd also cut a hamburger in half to make it two pieces.  I guess she never heard of sliders).  

I used to read W, especially in the 80s.  W loved to focus on socialites like Nan Kempner.  She stayed something like a size 4 just so she could fit into YSL samples  and get them at a discount.  Fast forward a few decades later:  she's dying of emphysema.   Not pretty.  Certainly not worth a YSL leopard-print size 4 dress she thought was so great (NOT).   Staying thin is hard, really hard.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Cremel, it is so good to hear from you again. I have been thinking about you. Wondering how your work is going, your little boys and about the lovely sapphire you were having designed into a ring. It was your niece who did the design, correct? The one with the artistic temperament? It turned out to be so stunning. This is a ring that you can wear for a lifetime and the style will remain classy and beautiful.


Cremel, can you re-post the pix so we can see them?  I cannot access them.  thanks.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Cremel, it is so good to hear from you again. I have been thinking about you. Wondering how your work is going, your little boys and about the lovely sapphire you were having designed into a ring. It was your niece who did the design, correct? The one with the artistic temperament? It turned out to be so stunning. This is a ring that you can wear for a lifetime and the style will remain classy and beautiful.


Wait, i see them.  So stunning!  And the life in that blue sapphire!!! Momma mia, it practically dances off the page.


----------



## Mindi B

Etoile, that sort of mindfulness is a remarkable tool.  I'm far from good at it, but even the small amount of this approach I have absorbed from my yoga teacher has been life-altering.  For example, if I'm doing a pose and it hurts, I've learned just to stick with it for a moment.  Of course I'm not referring to "Oh, gosh, I just broke a bone" pain--this isn't masochism!- but more the ordinary, unfamiliar muscle strain sort of pain.  I'm learning not to fear discomfort so much and therefore I don't have to flee from it so precipitously.  And this approach has also allowed me to be a more stoic person when sick.  It is a sort of an "overview" or meta-perspective, don't you think?  An awareness that you are bigger than whatever you're feeling just at that moment, that this too shall pass, and that it's possible to reflect on what you're feeling without being overwhelmed by it or necessarily acting on it.  Jeez, this sounds all airy-fairy, crystals and unicorns, but really this sort of mindfulness is foundational for most schools of both physical (yoga, martial arts) and emotional (holistic healing, meditation) discipline.  It is real, and it is powerful.  And it is not easy!


----------



## cremel

Etoile, Ppup, Nicole, BBC, periogirl, eagle, tabbi, and all! Thank you ladies for all your kind words. [emoji173][emoji173] I am thrilled about the ring yes etoile. For the other two stones that are in production I am looking forward to it too. 

Nicole thank you for thinking of me! My older one just turned 3 two weeks ago. He started being caring. He would come lay down with me and use his little hands to tap on my shoulder when I got strep throat a week ago. That feeling is tender and unforgettable.  And my younger one took his first step! He's now officially a toddler.  

It's Friday. Hope everyone enjoys the weekend. For me it's another busy weekend. We are hitting the road in one hour to the ski resort.  I am still packing  their winter suits...

I will share the pictures from the mountains when I can.


----------



## Genie27

I cannot function at less than 1000-1200 calories daily. I'm 5'0 and 125 lbs - the lowest I can get, after months of drastic dieting is about 115 but with serious loss of muscle and energy. It's not sustainable, while enjoying food, so as long as I stay around 125 while eating a well balanced diet of treats and real food, I don't stress about it. At 5'0 even a 5 lb gain is over a dress size so I have a very small window.



etoile de mer said:


> I feel best if I have a bit of protein, fat and carbohydrate at each meal.


Absolutely, me too. I don't follow this rule, but when I do, it's wonderful.




cremel said:


> Not sure why pictures don't show up. Trying again. Apologize for the double posting.
> 
> View attachment 3628891
> 
> View attachment 3628892
> 
> View attachment 3628893
> 
> View attachment 3628894
> 
> View attachment 3628895
> 
> View attachment 3628896
> 
> View attachment 3628897


Oh wow! These are stunning! Thank you for posting them for us to enjoy. Your niece did a fantastic job, and they are beautiful pieces to wear and cherish. Have a great ski trip with your little ones. They both seem so sweet and good natured. Definitely they take after their sweet mama. (Maybe they are like your DH too, but we don't know him like we know you).


----------



## Mindi B

Your boys sound so sweet, cremel, and how wonderful that you are raising young men with the skills of empathy and nurturance.  We need more of those!


----------



## cremel

Mindi and Genie you ladies are too kind!!! I definitely hope they grow up being kind hearted like their daddy. Had to reply you before putting the phone away. [emoji8][emoji8]Thank you for appreciating the stones and rings!! My niece did a fantastic job indeed.  I gotta prepare a nice gift for her for the big day of her life 9/25. [emoji1]


----------



## EmileH

Etoile that sounds very sensible.

Prepster I feel better if I go to bed a little hungry, too. But I try not to be hungry during the day.

Hmmm... I always cut my burger in half and I don't look like Kate Moss. Darned genetics. 

Yeah the smoking is not worth it. I see people dying a terrible death from smoking every day.


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Not sure why pictures don't show up. Trying again. Apologize for the double posting.
> 
> View attachment 3628891
> 
> View attachment 3628892
> 
> View attachment 3628893
> 
> View attachment 3628894
> 
> View attachment 3628895
> 
> View attachment 3628896
> 
> View attachment 3628897



Your rings and stones are beautiful.   Your skin is beautiful.  Don't take it for granted.


----------



## Cordeliere

etoile de mer said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've enjoyed the recent discussion regarding diet. I thought I'd share what's worked for me.
> 
> When I was little, I watched my very loving, giving mother deprive herself. Not in a dramatic way, but she was always on a diet. So like many, I adopted that way of thinking. In my early 20s, when going through a very stressful time I was drawn to an eastern form of healing and philosophy. I learned a gentle form of meditation, some yoga, and other ways to self soothe, including attending to my needs, like resting when I am tired!
> 
> Also with nonjudgemental awareness, I was encouraged to evaluate all areas of my life, regarding what really served me, and letting go of things that didn't. As this philosophy includes a form of healing, this included looking at diet. I was told to eat things with awareness, as if I'd never eaten them before. Did I actually like the particular food, or was I just eating it out of habit? And how did I feel after eating it? They also encouraged eating only when truly hungry, sitting down to eat with awareness, and stopping when comfortably full. All this seemed so incredibly sensible, I remember feeling a bit dumbfounded. Why hadn't I learned all this much sooner! They called the whole process the self-referral path to happiness.
> 
> So over time, using these tools, my diet just very slowly and easily changed for the better. I rarely feel deprived. And if I'm craving something I used to like, I let myself have a bit. More often than not, I discover I really don't like it any more, feel lousy when I eat it, and move on. I eat a lot of veggies, at all meals. I eat 3 times a day, and typically with no snacks, as i don't often get hungry between meals. I feel best if I have a bit of protein, fat and carbohydrate at each meal. I really enjoy a whole foods diet, and eating food as close as possible to how it grows. And eating this way, I pretty easily maintain my weight.
> 
> Another thing this system of healing recognizes, as Mindi mentioned, is that we come in all shapes and sizes. Some will naturally be more stocky, or wiry. Some will do better with heavier foods, some with lighter. Some with more meat, some with less, and so on. There's just not a one size fits all plan, I don't think. I really love that this system honors that we are all different. And I love that it is based on the premise of nurturing, not deprivation.



You describe perfectly what I am striving for.


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoile de mer said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've enjoyed the recent discussion regarding diet. I thought I'd share what's worked for me.
> 
> When I was little, I watched my very loving, giving mother deprive herself. Not in a dramatic way, but she was always on a diet. So like many, I adopted that way of thinking. In my early 20s, when going through a very stressful time I was drawn to an eastern form of healing and philosophy. I learned a gentle form of meditation, some yoga, and other ways to self soothe, including attending to my needs, like resting when I am tired!
> 
> Also with nonjudgemental awareness, I was encouraged to evaluate all areas of my life, regarding what really served me, and letting go of things that didn't. As this philosophy includes a form of healing, this included looking at diet. I was told to eat things with awareness, as if I'd never eaten them before. Did I actually like the particular food, or was I just eating it out of habit? And how did I feel after eating it? They also encouraged eating only when truly hungry, sitting down to eat with awareness, and stopping when comfortably full. All this seemed so incredibly sensible, I remember feeling a bit dumbfounded. Why hadn't I learned all this much sooner! They called the whole process the self-referral path to happiness.
> 
> So over time, using these tools, my diet just very slowly and easily changed for the better. I rarely feel deprived. And if I'm craving something I used to like, I let myself have a bit. More often than not, I discover I really don't like it any more, feel lousy when I eat it, and move on. I eat a lot of veggies, at all meals. I eat 3 times a day, and typically with no snacks, as i don't often get hungry between meals. I feel best if I have a bit of protein, fat and carbohydrate at each meal. I really enjoy a whole foods diet, and eating food as close as possible to how it grows. And eating this way, I pretty easily maintain my weight.
> 
> Another thing this system of healing recognizes, as Mindi mentioned, is that we come in all shapes and sizes. Some will naturally be more stocky, or wiry. Some will do better with heavier foods, some with lighter. Some with more meat, some with less, and so on. There's just not a one size fits all plan, I don't think. I really love that this system honors that we are all different. And I love that it is based on the premise of nurturing, not deprivation.



THIS. All of it!!!


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> I watch "600 lb. life" on cable, not b/c I'm anywhere near that -- no way -- but it's interesting how these men and women give up on life in favor of eating.  They all get bariatric surgery, in that sense this program is an extended info-mercial, but none of the adverse effects of such surgery are noted or highlighted.  The program has not typically focused on how these people deal with cravings in the aftermath of the surgery, which I find disappointing.   Maybe it just simply is that these people feel hungry a lot but have learned to focus on other things.  How do they do that?  What do they tell themselves at that time?
> When I was thin (130-145 lbs) I could tolerate hunger.
> I am astounded, prepster, to find that as a slender person you feel hungry all the time.  Never thought about that.   But I bet that's why so many famous women of a generation or more ago smoked.  Even those around now, like Kate Moss, smoked (last thing I heard was that she did.  She'd also cut a hamburger in half to make it two pieces.  I guess she never heard of sliders).
> 
> I used to read W, especially in the 80s.  W loved to focus on socialites like Nan Kempner.  She stayed something like a size 4 just so she could fit into YSL samples  and get them at a discount.  Fast forward a few decades later:  she's dying of emphysema.   Not pretty.  Certainly not worth a YSL leopard-print size 4 dress she thought was so great (NOT).   Staying thin is hard, really hard.



Such a good post Eagle.  I've followed bariatric surgery with a lot of interest because it seemed so promising, but I have been surprised to hear that often even that is not effective for inducing weight loss, for the reasons you cite--that the bottom line is that one basically has to adapt to being hungry.  What I've learned to recognize in myself is various kinds and degrees of hungry, if that makes sense.  There is hungry-bored, hungry-tired, hungry-dyhydrated, hungry-sad/stressed, and hungry happy.  All of which happen regardless of how long it has been since I've had a meal.  A girlfriend and I were just talking about this, and she said, "AHA!  That's it!" When she is hungry and bored, she eats to relieve the boredom.  Or if she is elated and celebrating she eats.  Or if she is needing a nap, she'll grab a snack to power through.  For me, I eat _only_ when I am actually very hungry, _at a reasonable time_, and when there is _something appropriate to eat_.  All three factors have to be present, or I just tell myself, "Sorry, No."  Lol.   Throughout the day my tummy (or more likely my brain) says "Hey!  Let's eat!"  (This is frequent) so the first thing I say then is really?  Are you really hungry or are you thirsty?  Or tired, and need to chill out a minute?  Or are you sad?  Or do you need to get some fresh air?  I try to ask myself, "Is this appropriate?"  Most of the time it isn't.  The other thing I do is I have a deal with myself that I can have all of the plain, raw vegetables and apples that I want.  If I'm really hungry, then a carrot or apple or piece of celery should do the trick.  If I don't want a carrot or apple, then I'm not really hungry, I'm something else.


----------



## Notorious Pink

prepster said:


> BBC just saw your post...your point about eating largely the same foods every day is another thin person thing.



Really? I had no idea. I don't need a ton of variety, just enough. The list is foods that are generally filling and as nutrient-dense as I can manage.


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> Such a good post Eagle.  I've followed bariatric surgery with a lot of interest because it seemed so promising, but I have been surprised to hear that often even that is not effective for inducing weight loss, for the reasons you cite--that the bottom line is that one basically has to adapt to being hungry.  What I've learned to recognize in myself is various kinds and degrees of hungry, if that makes sense.  There is hungry-bored, hungry-tired, hungry-dyhydrated, hungry-sad/stressed, and hungry happy.  All of which happen regardless of how long it has been since I've had a meal.  A girlfriend and I were just talking about this, and she said, "AHA!  That's it!" When she is hungry and bored, she eats to relieve the boredom.  Or if she is elated and celebrating she eats.  Or if she is needing a nap, she'll grab a snack to power through.  For me, I eat _only_ when I am actually very hungry, _at a reasonable time_, and when there is _something appropriate to eat_.  All three factors have to be present, or I just tell myself, "Sorry, No."  Lol.   Throughout the day my tummy (or more likely my brain) says "Hey!  Let's eat!"  (This is frequent) so the first thing I say then is really?  Are you really hungry or are you thirsty?  Or tired, and need to chill out a minute?  Or are you sad?  Or do you need to get some fresh air?  I try to ask myself, "Is this appropriate?"  Most of the time it isn't.  The other thing I do is I have a deal with myself that I can have all of the plain, raw vegetables and apples that I want.  If I'm really hungry, then a carrot or apple or piece of celery should do the trick.  If I don't want a carrot or apple, then I'm not really hungry, I'm something else.


l

Thank is interesting.  I don't really think of some of those as actual hunger but rather as boredom or excitement accompanied by an inappropriate action.    That is probably what you are saying too--I just don't dignify it by calling it hunger--it is a desire to eat though.   

I identify 3 kinds of hunger in myself.   Low blood sugar hunger (frequent),   Empty tummy hunger (mostly a night-time thing), and mouth hunger for a specific thing (rare).   That is why I am a grazer.   I can't sleep on an empty stomach so I usually have cereal or toast and milk at bedtime.   I have noticed the tummy hunger is less when I eat less carbs.  I think they digest too quickly.   I have also noticed I am satisfied more quickly when I eat as Etoile de Mer describes.


----------



## prepster

cremel said:


> Not sure why pictures don't show up. Trying again. Apologize for the double posting.
> 
> View attachment 3628891
> 
> View attachment 3628892
> 
> View attachment 3628893
> 
> View attachment 3628894
> 
> View attachment 3628895
> 
> View attachment 3628896
> 
> View attachment 3628897



Cremel, Gorgeous stones, and they look beautiful on you!  Have fun skiing!



etoile de mer said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've enjoyed the recent discussion regarding diet. I thought I'd share what's worked for me.
> 
> When I was little, I watched my very loving, giving mother deprive herself. Not in a dramatic way, but she was always on a diet. So like many, I adopted that way of thinking. In my early 20s, when going through a very stressful time I was drawn to an eastern form of healing and philosophy. I learned a gentle form of meditation, some yoga, and other ways to self soothe, including attending to my needs, like resting when I am tired!
> 
> Also with nonjudgemental awareness, I was encouraged to evaluate all areas of my life, regarding what really served me, and letting go of things that didn't. As this philosophy includes a form of healing, this included looking at diet. I was told to eat things with awareness, as if I'd never eaten them before. Did I actually like the particular food, or was I just eating it out of habit? And how did I feel after eating it? They also encouraged eating only when truly hungry, sitting down to eat with awareness, and stopping when comfortably full. All this seemed so incredibly sensible, I remember feeling a bit dumbfounded. Why hadn't I learned all this much sooner! They called the whole process the self-referral path to happiness.
> 
> So over time, using these tools, my diet just very slowly and easily changed for the better. I rarely feel deprived. And if I'm craving something I used to like, I let myself have a bit. More often than not, I discover I really don't like it any more, feel lousy when I eat it, and move on. I eat a lot of veggies, at all meals. I eat 3 times a day, and typically with no snacks, as i don't often get hungry between meals. I feel best if I have a bit of protein, fat and carbohydrate at each meal. I really enjoy a whole foods diet, and eating food as close as possible to how it grows. And eating this way, I pretty easily maintain my weight.
> 
> Another thing this system of healing recognizes, as Mindi mentioned, is that we come in all shapes and sizes. Some will naturally be more stocky, or wiry. Some will do better with heavier foods, some with lighter. Some with more meat, some with less, and so on. There's just not a one size fits all plan, I don't think. I really love that this system honors that we are all different. And I love that it is based on the premise of nurturing, not deprivation.



So true.  It is important to be gentle and kind to yourself.  That has been something I've been evolving into.  Another thing I've noticed about women who are very centered and peaceful, is that surprisingly, often they do very little, if anything, that they don't want to do.  My mother is a perfect example of someone with saint-like poise, peace and contentment.  She doesn't talk about it, and with no fanfare whatsoever, she simply passes on things that are not right for her.  She really doesn't do anything that she doesn't want to do.  So she spares herself a lot of frustration/pain/resentment/angst.  She has tailored her life to reflect her exact personality, character, talents and taste.  That was an amazing thing for me to discover.  That living a life so true to yourself was a possibility.  She seems very soft and gentle, but I think her mindfulness and self-commitment belies a great personal strength.



Mindi B said:


> Etoile, that sort of mindfulness is a remarkable tool.  I'm far from good at it, but even the small amount of this approach I have absorbed from my yoga teacher has been life-altering.  For example, if I'm doing a pose and it hurts, I've learned just to stick with it for a moment.  Of course I'm not referring to "Oh, gosh, I just broke a bone" pain--this isn't masochism!- but more the ordinary, unfamiliar muscle strain sort of pain.  *I'm learning not to fear discomfort so much and therefore I don't have to flee from it so precipitously. * And this approach has also allowed me to be a more stoic person when sick.  It is a sort of an "overview" or meta-perspective, don't you think?  An awareness that y*ou are bigger than whatever you're feeling just at that moment, that this too shall pass, and that it's possible to reflect on what you're feeling without being overwhelmed by it or necessarily acting on it.*  Jeez, this sounds all airy-fairy, crystals and unicorns, but really this sort of mindfulness is foundational for most schools of both physical (yoga, martial arts) and emotional (holistic healing, meditation) discipline.  It is real, and it is powerful.  And it is not easy!



Yes!  Huge.  That is elegance...



Genie27 said:


> I cannot function at less than 1000-1200 calories daily. I'm 5'0 and 125 lbs - the lowest I can get, after months of drastic dieting is about 115 but with serious loss of muscle and energy. It's not sustainable, while enjoying food, so as long as I stay around 125 while eating a well balanced diet of treats and real food, I don't stress about it. At 5'0 even a 5 lb gain is over a dress size so I have a very small window.



I know what you mean Genie.  Lol, a pound on 5'11'' probably doesn't equate to much, but on us five footers, it makes a world of difference.  It sounds like you've found the right balance for you, and that's the most important thing.  Do you weigh yourself every day?



Cordeliere said:


> Thank is interesting.  I don't really think of some of those as actual hunger but rather as boredom or excitement accompanied by an inappropriate action.    That is probably what you are saying too--I just don't dignify it by calling it hunger--it is a desire to eat though.
> 
> I identify 3 kinds of hunger in myself.   Low blood sugar hunger (frequent),   Empty tummy hunger (mostly a night-time thing), and mouth hunger for a specific thing (rare).   That is why I am a grazer.   I can't sleep on an empty stomach so I usually have cereal or toast and milk at bedtime.   I have noticed the tummy hunger is less when I eat less carbs.  I think they digest too quickly.   I have also noticed I am satisfied more quickly when I eat as Etoile de Mer describes.



That is a great way of putting it!  I agree, I also do better with less carbs.  I also know that I am easily led astray by sugar, but it makes me feel terrible, so I avoid it.  For me, sugar has a mesmerizing effect, like a drug, so that I can never be satisfied.   It must work on a certain part of my brain, turning off the satiety switch.


----------



## Mindi B

prepster, I totally agree (though I am not always as self-aware and self-controlled as you are).  I, too, tell myself that if a serving of fruit or a raw veggie isn't appealing, then I'm not reeeeeally hungry.  Sometimes I then say, "So what?" and eat the carb anyway. . . but not always.  And at least I know more about what I'm doing and why.  Makes it much harder to mindlessly ingest lots of calories.
One of the ways that patients adapt after bariatric surgery is straight-up behavioral learning.  The changes to the digestive tract made by such surgery not only interfere with how much food can be consumed/processed, but triggers some very painful and unpleasant side effects if too much or the wrong thing is eaten.  I would guess that for most patients, the experience of a few uncomfortable episodes makes poor eating choices increasingly aversive.  The same principle is invoked with anti-alcohol meds that block intoxication but, when mixed with alcohol, make the individual miserably sick.  Behavioral learning is powerful.  And as prepster points out, a lot of disordered eating comes from unexamined behavioral/emotional connections!


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> prepster, I totally agree (though I am not always as self-aware and self-controlled as you are).  I, too, tell myself that if a serving of fruit or a raw veggie isn't appealing, then I'm not reeeeeally hungry.  Sometimes I then say, "So what?" and eat the carb anyway. . . but not always.  And at least I know more about what I'm doing and why.  Makes it much harder to mindlessly ingest lots of calories.
> One of the ways that patients adapt after bariatric surgery is straight-up behavioral learning.  The changes to the digestive tract made by such surgery not only interfere with how much food can be consumed/processed, but triggers some very painful and unpleasant side effects if too much or the wrong thing is eaten.  I would guess that for most patients, the experience of a few uncomfortable episodes makes poor eating choices increasingly aversive.  The same principle is invoked with anti-alcohol meds that block intoxication but, when mixed with alcohol, make the individual miserably sick.  Behavioral learning is powerful.  And as prepster points out, a lot of disordered eating comes from unexamined behavioral/emotional connections!



Interesting.  Thanks, I'm becoming more self-aware as I get older, but it is a process.  The most notable evolution is feeling ever more free to say yes to the things/people/places/food that appeal to me and no to those that don't.  Lol, I don't think DH has ever given one millisecond of thought in his entire life about what other people want him to do, or think he should do.  I think it is harder for women, or maybe I'm a weirdo and it's just me.


----------



## nicole0612

etoile de mer said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've enjoyed the recent discussion regarding diet. I thought I'd share what's worked for me.
> 
> When I was little, I watched my very loving, giving mother deprive herself. Not in a dramatic way, but she was always on a diet. So like many, I adopted that way of thinking. In my early 20s, when going through a very stressful time I was drawn to an eastern form of healing and philosophy. I learned a gentle form of meditation, some yoga, and other ways to self soothe, including attending to my needs, like resting when I am tired!
> 
> Also with nonjudgemental awareness, I was encouraged to evaluate all areas of my life, regarding what really served me, and letting go of things that didn't. As this philosophy includes a form of healing, this included looking at diet. I was told to eat things with awareness, as if I'd never eaten them before. Did I actually like the particular food, or was I just eating it out of habit? And how did I feel after eating it? They also encouraged eating only when truly hungry, sitting down to eat with awareness, and stopping when comfortably full. All this seemed so incredibly sensible, I remember feeling a bit dumbfounded. Why hadn't I learned all this much sooner! They called the whole process the self-referral path to happiness.
> 
> So over time, using these tools, my diet just very slowly and easily changed for the better. I rarely feel deprived. And if I'm craving something I used to like, I let myself have a bit. More often than not, I discover I really don't like it any more, feel lousy when I eat it, and move on. I eat a lot of veggies, at all meals. I eat 3 times a day, and typically with no snacks, as i don't often get hungry between meals. I feel best if I have a bit of protein, fat and carbohydrate at each meal. I really enjoy a whole foods diet, and eating food as close as possible to how it grows. And eating this way, I pretty easily maintain my weight.
> 
> Another thing this system of healing recognizes, as Mindi mentioned, is that we come in all shapes and sizes. Some will naturally be more stocky, or wiry. Some will do better with heavier foods, some with lighter. Some with more meat, some with less, and so on. There's just not a one size fits all plan, I don't think. I really love that this system honors that we are all different. And I love that it is based on the premise of nurturing, not deprivation.



This is my philosophy and practice as well. You stated it very well.


----------



## Mindi B

No, prepster, it's NOT just you. Women are socialized to be hyper-aware of the needs and desires of everyone around them.  Men, by and large, are not.  This quality is part of what makes women AWESOME--but it can also lead to a denial of self, as we learn to discount our own needs and desires to our detriment.  There is an art to being kind and thoughtful while still true to oneself--and not infrequently, the woman who strives to do this is subject to criticism for "selfishness."  The world has a way to go, yet.  IMO.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> I watch "600 lb. life" on cable, not b/c I'm anywhere near that -- no way -- but it's interesting how these men and women give up on life in favor of eating.  They all get bariatric surgery, in that sense this program is an extended info-mercial, but none of the adverse effects of such surgery are noted or highlighted.  The program has not typically focused on how these people deal with cravings in the aftermath of the surgery, which I find disappointing.   Maybe it just simply is that these people feel hungry a lot but have learned to focus on other things.  How do they do that?  What do they tell themselves at that time?
> When I was thin (130-145 lbs) I could tolerate hunger.
> I am astounded, prepster, to find that as a slender person you feel hungry all the time.  Never thought about that.   But I bet that's why so many famous women of a generation or more ago smoked.  Even those around now, like Kate Moss, smoked (last thing I heard was that she did.  She'd also cut a hamburger in half to make it two pieces.  I guess she never heard of sliders).
> 
> I used to read W, especially in the 80s.  W loved to focus on socialites like Nan Kempner.  She stayed something like a size 4 just so she could fit into YSL samples  and get them at a discount.  Fast forward a few decades later:  she's dying of emphysema.   Not pretty.  Certainly not worth a YSL leopard-print size 4 dress she thought was so great (NOT).   Staying thin is hard, really hard.



After bariatric surgery alcohol abuse is common unless the underlying cause of the overeating was addressed through therapy. A common surgery involves vastly reducing the size of the stomach, physical hunger goes away for the most part for physiologic reasons, however most people do not overeat to the point of needing bariatric surgery just because they are physically hungry, there is also a huge emotional and psychological component. Surgery alone does not address these issues. After the surgery, large portions or overeating is not tolerated, the person will vomit it up. The little remaining stomach pouch can stretch a bit over time, but otherwise only a few Tablespoons of food at a time can be tolerated. I don't think I could even be emotionally/mentally satisfied worth that amount, so it is a huge challenge to adjust. Most people go through a grieving process. If they cannot find a way to deal with the root causes of the overeating, they often have to find a substitute addiction. Alcohol abuse is very common, especially since liquids are better tolerated after the surgery.


----------



## Mindi B

Good observations, nicole. Emotional eating is not "fixed" merely by surgical intervention.  The psychological component is essential and must be addressed.  People's behavior is always multiply determined!


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> Etoile, Ppup, Nicole, BBC, periogirl, eagle, tabbi, and all! Thank you ladies for all your kind words. [emoji173][emoji173] I am thrilled about the ring yes etoile. For the other two stones that are in production I am looking forward to it too.
> 
> Nicole thank you for thinking of me! My older one just turned 3 two weeks ago. He started being caring. He would come lay down with me and use his little hands to tap on my shoulder when I got strep throat a week ago. That feeling is tender and unforgettable.  And my younger one took his first step! He's now officially a toddler.
> 
> It's Friday. Hope everyone enjoys the weekend. For me it's another busy weekend. We are hitting the road in one hour to the ski resort.  I am still packing  their winter suits...
> 
> I will share the pictures from the mountains when I can.



Cremel, I love to hear about your little sons! Mine took his first steps at 9 months and has not made any progress from there! He is now 13 months and still just taking a few steps very rarely and only when we trick him by standing 1-2 steps away from him so he takes a step to come to us. Very rarely! He is a crawler. He is also not talking yet, but babbling loudly and constantly.
He does have that caring though, like your son. I agree, it is the most touching thing. When he is eating he will eat a bite and then give the next soggy, slobber-drenched bite to me, over and over. I'm always like "um...no thanks", but my husband is a good sport and will eat these offerings. It's like the dead animal a cat will bring you. Thanks for thinking of me, but no thanks!
He also hits us in the face with remotes, iPhones, iPads, blocks, books almost constantly, and so swiftly and without warning that I am shocked we have not lost an eye yet. He also tries to jab his finger in our eyes or crooks his finger and fish-hooks our mouths than laughs like a maniac. So...maybe he's not that empathetic yet...
For anyone who does not have kids, they are so weird and fun, but they are always trying to injure their parents! It is so surprising to me! Every day this happens- my baby is quietly playing and I turn my head for a second or two to talk to my husband and suddenly with great force a hardback book is smashed into my face. He wants to hear a story.


----------



## nicole0612

Mindi B said:


> Good observations, nicole. Emotional eating is not "fixed" merely by surgical intervention.  The psychological component is essential and must be addressed.  People's behavior is always multiply determined!



When I caught up to current posts, I saw you commented with very similar info [emoji4]


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> So true.  It is important to be gentle and kind to yourself.  That has been something I've been evolving into. * Another thing I've noticed about women who are very centered and peaceful, is that surprisingly, often they do very little, if anything, that they don't want to do. * My mother is a perfect example of someone with saint-like poise, peace and contentment.  She doesn't talk about it, and with no fanfare whatsoever, she simply passes on things that are not right for her.  She really doesn't do anything that she doesn't want to do.  So she spares herself a lot of frustration/pain/resentment/angst.  She has tailored her life to reflect her exact personality, character, talents and taste.  That was an amazing thing for me to discover.  That living a life so true to yourself was a possibility.  She seems very soft and gentle, but I think her mindfulness and self-commitment belies a great personal strength.



Interesting connection.  Your mother is an inspirational woman.


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> For me, sugar has a mesmerizing effect, *like a drug*, so that I can never be satisfied.



I can relate.   The only sugar I eat is Hershey bars.  A Hershey bar really does impact my well being positively like a drug.  If I am stressed and I eat one, I feel relaxed and in a better mood.  Not good for my health, but good for my well being.  Nothing else does that for me.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Etoile, that sort of mindfulness is a remarkable tool.  I'm far from good at it, but even the small amount of this approach I have absorbed from my yoga teacher has been life-altering.  For example, if I'm doing a pose and it hurts, I've learned just to stick with it for a moment.  Of course I'm not referring to "Oh, gosh, I just broke a bone" pain--this isn't masochism!- but more the ordinary, unfamiliar muscle strain sort of pain.  I'm learning not to fear discomfort so much and therefore I don't have to flee from it so precipitously.  And this approach has also allowed me to be a more stoic person when sick.  It is a sort of an "overview" or meta-perspective, don't you think?  An awareness that you are bigger than whatever you're feeling just at that moment, that this too shall pass, and that it's possible to reflect on what you're feeling without being overwhelmed by it or necessarily acting on it.  Jeez, this sounds all airy-fairy, crystals and unicorns, but really this sort of mindfulness is foundational for most schools of both physical (yoga, martial arts) and emotional (holistic healing, meditation) discipline.  It is real, and it is powerful.  And it is not easy!


This doesn't sound "airy-fairy, crystals & unicorns,"  it reflects an Asian philosophy that perhaps gives them greater endurance in difficult situations than wussy Westerners.   It's the most interesting post, Mindi, thanks.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> Such a good post Eagle.  I've followed bariatric surgery with a lot of interest because it seemed so promising, but I have been surprised to hear that often even that is not effective for inducing weight loss, for the reasons you cite--that the bottom line is that one basically has to adapt to being hungry.  What I've learned to recognize in myself is various kinds and degrees of hungry, if that makes sense.  There is hungry-bored, hungry-tired, hungry-dyhydrated, hungry-sad/stressed, and hungry happy.  All of which happen regardless of how long it has been since I've had a meal.  A girlfriend and I were just talking about this, and she said, "AHA!  That's it!" When she is hungry and bored, she eats to relieve the boredom.  Or if she is elated and celebrating she eats.  Or if she is needing a nap, she'll grab a snack to power through.  For me, I eat _only_ when I am actually very hungry, _at a reasonable time_, and when there is _something appropriate to eat_.  All three factors have to be present, or I just tell myself, "Sorry, No."  Lol.   Throughout the day my tummy (or more likely my brain) says "Hey!  Let's eat!"  (This is frequent) so the first thing I say then is really?  Are you really hungry or are you thirsty?  Or tired, and need to chill out a minute?  Or are you sad?  Or do you need to get some fresh air?  I try to ask myself, "Is this appropriate?"  Most of the time it isn't.  The other thing I do is I have a deal with myself that I can have all of the plain, raw vegetables and apples that I want.  If I'm really hungry, then a carrot or apple or piece of celery should do the trick.  If I don't want a carrot or apple, then I'm not really hungry, I'm something else.


So much wisdom and reflection here, prepster.  I imagine I am far from the only person grateful that you wrote this post.  
Emotional reasons trigger either eating too much or too much sweet stuff for me.  Some time after coming down with diabetes (which I could have staved off but didn't), I had to go to the ER for a sugar level of 400.   The nurse said I should learn to like salty snacks.   Later, a doc said that was bad advice.   But my blood pressure is now good (how the heck I got high pressure after a knee replacement when I had perfect pre-op pressure baffles me but that's another story).   So, now and then, I eat a 100 calorie bag of pretzels which are lightly salted.  This seems to reduce my desire for sweets and I'm happy about that.

Emotional eating can be triggered by not confronting people in occasions when it would have been assertive but they were more "powerful" than me, and I couldn't foresee the consequences which could well be negative.  In the past, that was MIL.   More recently, maybe someone isn't pulling their weight.   I let off some steam recently to an appropriate person about the latter situation.  I cussed some.  Usually I am far too controlled to do anything remotely like that.   But I vented.  The person wasn't bothered, just took it in stride, and let it pass.   It was remarkable.  I was a little embarrassed afterwards but clearly the person wasn't losing any sleep over my outburst.  It was amazing.   I felt amazing.   

I am not chiding myself for lack of assertiveness prior to this situation.   If someone doesn't have my back, is defensive, whatever, IMO I have to be careful what I say.  The phrase "stuffing feelings" is so true.  But the world isn't fair and I just have to do the best I can.  I'll stop there.  Perhaps Mindi's Asian-inspired philosophy fits this situation.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Your rings and stones are beautiful.   Your skin is beautiful.  Don't take it for granted.


Cremel, Cordy is right:  you do have beautiful skin.   Do you put sunscreen on your hands?   Your beautiful skin complements the sapphire ring so well.   I can pop on a blue ring and it's fine but not like that.   Blue is not just my color in the same way.  Wear it in good health!


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> I can relate.   The only sugar I eat is Hershey bars.  A Hershey bar really does impact my well being positively like a drug.  If I am stressed and I eat one, I feel relaxed and in a better mood.  Not good for my health, but good for my well being.  Nothing else does that for me.


Dark chocolate is supposed to be the version with the anti-oxidants.  My doc snacks on dark chocolate and recommends it as a bed-time snack.  But, chocolate is chocolate and wonderful any way it comes.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Not in my house. The boys won't eat dark chocolate!!!

Nicole and Cremel, your little ones sound so sweet. Part of me misses those days! Each stage has its pluses (and minuses, ha ha). DS2 turns 11 tomorrow! It goes by quickly (though some days are reaaaaaaaal sloooooooow).


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> Not in my house. The boys won't eat dark chocolate!!!
> 
> Nicole and Cremel, your little ones sound so sweet. Part of me misses those days! Each stage has its pluses (and minuses, ha ha). DS2 turns 11 tomorrow! It goes by quickly (though some days are reaaaaaaaal sloooooooow).


Happy Birthday to your DS! And congrats to you!


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Not in my house. The boys won't eat dark chocolate!!!
> 
> Nicole and Cremel, your little ones sound so sweet. Part of me misses those days! Each stage has its pluses (and minuses, ha ha). DS2 turns 11 tomorrow! It goes by quickly (though some days are reaaaaaaaal sloooooooow).



Part of me can't wait until he is older and we can get to know each other even better because every day I love him more and more. At the same time, I try to enjoy every stage and not wish it away in anticipation of the next one. Happy birthday to your DS! It seems like kind of a bittersweet age, that transition time between the end of childhood and the early teen years.


----------



## Moirai

Nicole and Cremel, enjoy time with your little ones. It does fly by fast. When my kids were much younger, I was constantly tired juggling family and career and at times looked forward to them being older and more independent. Now they are and I cherished those days when they relied on me for everything. Every stage has its ups and downs but wonderful nonetheless. It's such a beautiful thing to be a parent.


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> I love the way you are mixing colors and textures, BBC.   They're all neutrals but the addition of the  champagne to a b&w mix plus the texture of your charniere makes the mix really modern.   You have an eye for jewelry and jewelry combos -- it's really not such a bad thing IMO that you have walk past the jewelry to get to the HS!
> 
> I flipped several H bangles/clics such that I don't have any more.  Kept what I had less than a year.    But H silver, that's another story:  that's a keeper that gets worn regularly.    The H rings I have, not so much.  I have no H necklaces.
> 
> I would have loved to see the Licol pendant that came with a long chain.   I requested it but supposedly there was some glitch in the way the pendant was made that the transfer was never made to my local H.   I look on the web now and then and I never see that darn pendant!   So I don't really know what it looks like on.  The H web stuff seemed to be just a line drawing. Too bad, I really like paisley and pear shapes and they are a refreshing change from the anchor designs.
> 
> The Licol short necklace with the drape of many "short" chains is magnificent (and has a price to match).   It's something that one would wear to an Event, capital E.   Wonderful design, tho.





cremel said:


> Not sure why pictures don't show up. Trying again. Apologize for the double posting.
> 
> View attachment 3628891
> 
> View attachment 3628892
> 
> View attachment 3628893
> 
> View attachment 3628894
> 
> View attachment 3628895
> 
> View attachment 3628896
> 
> View attachment 3628897


Cremel, your ring and gems are stunning. Beautiful setting on the sapphires. Enjoy!

Eagle, I have two pieces of silver jewelry, both H. I have been reluctant to buy silver because of tarnishing issues but both are holding up well and I am enjoying them. Here's pics of Farandole 160 and Kelly bracelet.


----------



## momasaurus

Moirai said:


> Cremel, your ring and gems are stunning. Beautiful setting on the sapphires. Enjoy!
> 
> Eagle, I have two pieces of silver jewelry, both H. I have been reluctant to buy silver because of tarnishing issues but both are holding up well and I am enjoying them. Here's pics of Farandole 160 and Kelly bracelet.
> View attachment 3630154


Beautiful!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Moirai said:


> Happy Birthday to your DS! And congrats to you!





nicole0612 said:


> Part of me can't wait until he is older and we can get to know each other even better because every day I love him more and more. At the same time, I try to enjoy every stage and not wish it away in anticipation of the next one. Happy birthday to your DS! It seems like kind of a bittersweet age, that transition time between the end of childhood and the early teen years.



Unfortunately for DS2, it's a weird birthday for him this year. Tonight is his best friend's brother's Bar Mitzvah and we're all invited. This kid's birthday is in December! [emoji34] So we celebrated last week so his friend could attend. 

Discovering who your child is is truly a blessing.....but remember you're not going to love everything!!!


----------



## Moirai

momasaurus said:


> Beautiful!!





BBC said:


> Unfortunately for DS2, it's a weird birthday for him this year. Tonight is his best friend's brother's Bar Mitzvah and we're all invited. This kid's birthday is in December! [emoji34] So we celebrated last week so his friend could attend.
> 
> Discovering who your child is is truly a blessing.....but *remember you're not going to love everything!!!*


Thank you momasaurus and BBC!

BBC, ain't that the truth, definitely plenty of frustrating times!


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> So much wisdom and reflection here, prepster.  I imagine I am far from the only person grateful that you wrote this post.
> Emotional reasons trigger either eating too much or too much sweet stuff for me.  Some time after coming down with diabetes (which I could have staved off but didn't), I had to go to the ER for a sugar level of 400.   The nurse said I should learn to like salty snacks.   Later, a doc said that was bad advice.   But my blood pressure is now good (how the heck I got high pressure after a knee replacement when I had perfect pre-op pressure baffles me but that's another story).   So, now and then, I eat a 100 calorie bag of pretzels which are lightly salted.  This seems to reduce my desire for sweets and I'm happy about that.
> 
> Emotional eating can be triggered by not confronting people in occasions when it would have been assertive but they were more "powerful" than me, and I couldn't foresee the consequences which could well be negative.  In the past, that was MIL.   More recently, maybe someone isn't pulling their weight.   I let off some steam recently to an appropriate person about the latter situation.  I cussed some.  Usually I am far too controlled to do anything remotely like that.   But I vented.  The person wasn't bothered, just took it in stride, and let it pass.   It was remarkable.  I was a little embarrassed afterwards but clearly the person wasn't losing any sleep over my outburst.  It was amazing.   I felt amazing.
> 
> I am not chiding myself for lack of assertiveness prior to this situation.   If someone doesn't have my back, is defensive, whatever, IMO I have to be careful what I say.  The phrase "stuffing feelings" is so true.  But the world isn't fair and I just have to do the best I can.  I'll stop there.  Perhaps Mindi's Asian-inspired philosophy fits this situation.



I can relate completely.  The times I am most "hungry" are when I'm stressed.  Getting control of my life solves much of the "stress hunger" issue.  Now I spend more time on essential people/places/things/projects, and leave the rest.  I love to read books on cd in my car, since I seem to live in it  and "read" a great book by Greg McKeown, _The Essentialists:  The Disciplined Pursuit of Less._  It had such a huge effect, I listened to some chapters several times!  I've cut out a lot of projects and activities that are not essential to my happiness and well-being, and as a result a great deal of stress has fallen away.  It's like sculpting--cutting away what is not essential to get to the art that is contained inside.  The art that is you.  Coco Chanel said, "Elegance is refusal."  I don't think she meant that we go through life saying no to everything, just that we choose carefully and let everything else go.  The most elegant people I know are very selective, because they know their time is short and valuable.  They have a refined sense of what they should become involved in (and pass), and what is the best reflection of their unique gifts and talents.




Moirai said:


> Cremel, your ring and gems are stunning. Beautiful setting on the sapphires. Enjoy!
> 
> Eagle, I have two pieces of silver jewelry, both H. I have been reluctant to buy silver because of tarnishing issues but both are holding up well and I am enjoying them. Here's pics of Farandole 160 and Kelly bracelet.
> View attachment 3630154



Oh wow, what a marvelous look you've pulled together!  I'm loving the Farandole 160 on you.  I'm feeling inspired lately by long, loose necklaces.  I've been watching a lot of movies lately where everyone is wearing long pearls and necklaces.  DH and I got into The Forsyte Saga on Netflix.  Like Downton, it is worth watching just for the houses, clothes and jewelry.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> I can relate completely.  The times I am most "hungry" are when I'm stressed.  Getting control of my life solves much of the "stress hunger" issue.  Now I spend more time on essential people/places/things/projects, and leave the rest.  I love to read books on cd in my car, since I seem to live in it  and "read" a great book by Greg McKeown, _The Essentialists:  The Disciplined Pursuit of Less._  It had such a huge effect, I listened to some chapters several times!  I've cut out a lot of projects and activities that are not essential to my happiness and well-being, and as a result a great deal of stress has fallen away.  It's like sculpting--cutting away what is not essential to get to the art that is contained inside.  The art that is you.  Coco Chanel said, "Elegance is refusal."  I don't think she meant that we go through life saying no to everything, just that we choose carefully and let everything else go.  The most elegant people I know are very selective, because they know their time is short and valuable.  They have a refined sense of what they should become involved in (and pass), and what is the best reflection of their unique gifts and talents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, what a marvelous look you've pulled together!  I'm loving the Farandole 160 on you.  I'm feeling inspired lately by long, loose necklaces.  I've been watching a lot of movies lately where everyone is wearing long pearls and necklaces.  DH and I got into The Forsyte Saga on Netflix.  Like Downton, it is worth watching just for the houses, clothes and jewelry.


Thanks prepster! I'm into long necklaces right now. This and my Chanel are my two longest. I love the look of pearls. So elegant. I have a wedding set gifted to me by my MIL. The necklace was purchased in Asia and the pearls have a gorgeous sheen and color. I'm thinking of adding a longer Mikimoto necklace to wear double stranded. Ahhh, more to buy, sigh, never-ending.
I am one of those people who has no appetite when stressed so when I am in a long strength of work, I easily maintain my weight. It's been more difficult lately as I get older. First time that I have had to watch my diet so I have been very lucky for inheriting great metabolism.


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Cremel, your ring and gems are stunning. Beautiful setting on the sapphires. Enjoy!
> 
> Eagle, I have two pieces of silver jewelry, both H. I have been reluctant to buy silver because of tarnishing issues but both are holding up well and I am enjoying them. Here's pics of Farandole 160 and Kelly bracelet.
> View attachment 3630154


How stunning, Moirai!   You wear them so well!   I don't have either of those pieces.  I had no idea the Kelly bracelet looked so good.   Going to try on the Kelly next time I am in the boutique.   BTW, tarnishing doesn't seem to be an issue with the H silver.  I don't find tarnish on them, although a swipe with an anti-tarnish cloth might brighten the silver a bit, depending on the design and finish of the silver.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Moirai said:


> Cremel, your ring and gems are stunning. Beautiful setting on the sapphires. Enjoy!
> 
> Eagle, I have two pieces of silver jewelry, both H. I have been reluctant to buy silver because of tarnishing issues but both are holding up well and I am enjoying them. Here's pics of Farandole 160 and Kelly bracelet.
> View attachment 3630154



Moirai, just thought I'd mention that you're gorgeous! [emoji254]


----------



## eagle1002us

I just saw this gold ring listed on H.com.    Nice!   It costs $2500 approx.   I think it's quite cool.  Hey, *@Mrs.Owen3 *take a look at this.  

*@Moiria, *BBC is spot on:  you are beautiful.  I would add that the simplicity of your ensemble suits you so well: it's not overpowering. It is just right.    Prepster quoted Chanel, "Elegance is refusal," and you are an example of that.   Wait till you are a senior citizen (comme moi) to clog up the outfit with multiple bracelets, scarf, metallic oxfords, etc.     (I love clogging up outfits).


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> How stunning, Moirai!   You wear them so well!   I don't have either of those pieces.  I had no idea the Kelly bracelet looked so good.   Going to try on the Kelly next time I am in the boutique.   BTW, tarnishing doesn't seem to be an issue with the H silver.  I don't find tarnish on them, although a swipe with an anti-tarnish cloth might brighten the silver a bit, depending on the design and finish of the silver.





BBC said:


> Moirai, just thought I'd mention that you're gorgeous! [emoji254]





eagle1002us said:


> I just saw this gold ring listed on H.com.    Nice!   It costs $2500 approx.   I think it's quite cool.  Hey, *@Mrs.Owen3 *take a look at this.
> 
> *@Moiria, *BBC is spot on:  you are beautiful.  I would add that the simplicity of your ensemble suits you so well: it's not overpowering. It is just right.    Prepster quoted Chanel, "Elegance is refusal," and you are an example of that.   Wait till you are a senior citizen (comme moi) to clog up the outfit with multiple bracelets, scarf, metallic oxfords, etc.     (I love clogging up outfits).


Awww, Eagle and BBC - thank you for being so sweet! You are far too kind but thanks for making my day.


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> Etoile, that sort of mindfulness is a remarkable tool.  I'm far from good at it, but even the small amount of this approach I have absorbed from my yoga teacher has been life-altering.  For example, if I'm doing a pose and it hurts, I've learned just to stick with it for a moment.  Of course I'm not referring to "Oh, gosh, I just broke a bone" pain--this isn't masochism!- but more the ordinary, unfamiliar muscle strain sort of pain.  I'm learning not to fear discomfort so much and therefore I don't have to flee from it so precipitously.  And this approach has also allowed me to be a more stoic person when sick.  It is a sort of an "overview" or meta-perspective, don't you think?  An awareness that you are bigger than whatever you're feeling just at that moment, that this too shall pass, and that it's possible to reflect on what you're feeling without being overwhelmed by it or necessarily acting on it.  Jeez, this sounds all airy-fairy, crystals and unicorns, but really this sort of mindfulness is foundational for most schools of both physical (yoga, martial arts) and emotional (holistic healing, meditation) discipline.  It is real, and it is powerful.  And it is not easy!



Love this post, Mindi. Regarding your yoga, I think you're doing the flip side of what I was talking about, which is harder! What I mean is that much of what I was talking about was regarding seeking comfort, in positive ways, and learning to bask in those feelings. But there is something to be learned by just being with discomfort, and the emotions that arise from that. We just seem to be taught in our culture to run from discomfort. I admire your dedication to your program, and it reminds me I really do need to do more than my simple, easy routine. When I've done classes with more challenging poses, all kinds of emotions come up (impatience, frustration, feeling weak, or defeated, etc…) that I'd rather not deal with! I'd love to get beyond my resistance to that discomfort. Warrior pose is my least favorite, which I'm sure is somehow metaphorical as I dislike confrontation!

I hear more frequently about mindfulness being taught in schools. And recently on the radio I heard a story about a meditation program which I believe was in a high school for "at risk" kids. They interviewed a few of them. Having been in the program for a bit, one of the girls said she starts to feel more relaxed now even as she just enters the room where they meditate. How great is that?! I think it's very empowering for kids to learn all this at a young age.


----------



## etoile de mer

Cordeliere said:


> You describe perfectly what I am striving for.



I think your heartfelt intention paves the way!


----------



## etoile de mer

Cordeliere said:


> l
> 
> Thank is interesting.  I don't really think of some of those as actual hunger but rather as boredom or excitement accompanied by an inappropriate action.    That is probably what you are saying too--I just don't dignify it by calling it hunger--it is a desire to eat though.
> 
> I identify 3 kinds of hunger in myself.   Low blood sugar hunger (frequent),   Empty tummy hunger (mostly a night-time thing), and mouth hunger for a specific thing (rare).   That is why I am a grazer.   I can't sleep on an empty stomach so I usually have cereal or toast and milk at bedtime.   I have noticed the tummy hunger is less when I eat less carbs.  I think they digest too quickly.   I have also noticed I am satisfied more quickly when I eat as Etoile de Mer describes.



As PbP noted, I also prefer to go to bed just a tiny bit hungry. But if really hungry at bedtime, my doctor suggested a small portion of protein, like full fat or low-fat cottage cheese. The reason being, the cereal, and toast and milk you note digest quickly, giving your body quick sugar, but then possibly some rebound low blood sugar (and therefore increased cortisol) later in the night. Sometimes that whole cycle disrupts sleep. Plus the cottage cheese provides a bit of tryptophan, which helps with sleep.


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> Cremel, your ring and gems are stunning. Beautiful setting on the sapphires. Enjoy!
> 
> Eagle, I have two pieces of silver jewelry, both H. I have been reluctant to buy silver because of tarnishing issues but both are holding up well and I am enjoying them. Here's pics of Farandole 160 and Kelly bracelet.
> View attachment 3630154



Beautiful jewelry. The green dress is really stunning on you.


----------



## etoile de mer

prepster said:


> So true.  It is important to be gentle and kind to yourself.  That has been something I've been evolving into.  Another thing I've noticed about women who are very centered and peaceful, is that surprisingly, often they do very little, if anything, that they don't want to do.  My mother is a perfect example of someone with saint-like poise, peace and contentment.  She doesn't talk about it, and with no fanfare whatsoever, she simply passes on things that are not right for her.  She really doesn't do anything that she doesn't want to do.  So she spares herself a lot of frustration/pain/resentment/angst.  She has tailored her life to reflect her exact personality, character, talents and taste.  That was an amazing thing for me to discover.  That living a life so true to yourself was a possibility.  She seems very soft and gentle, but I think her mindfulness and self-commitment belies a great personal strength.



prepster, Such a lovely tribute to your mother. You have a wonderful role model! I just aspire to be so calm and poised, someday. I come from a long line of champion worriers, and thankfully realized when I was younger that I needed to be better equipped for trials and tribulations! In recent years, I've done much more of what you describe your mother doing, being very selective of what I choose to do in all areas of my life. It just feels so much more fulfilling.


----------



## nicole0612

I can't go to bed even slightly hungry. If I am hungry I can't sleep at all. I don't really have an "hunger" appetite or a bored or happy appetite, I mostly have low blood sugar hunger (shaky, blurry vision, sweating), and what I call "preventative eating". I think 95% of my eating is motivated by feeling severe blood sugar crash or by being so scared of feeling that way that I eat even if I am not hungry. Just to give another end of the spectrum, I am thin, but I eat at least 2,500-3,000 calories per day. However, it is mostly minimally processed foods, though not low carb at all. I am active and athletic, but the less I exercise, the less I weigh. When I am very busy or traveling and cannot run much I lose about 10 pounds in 3 weeks and that makes me scary skinny. My only strategy is to "say yes" to eating for fun when my weight dips too low, if there are chocolates out at work I will eat one or two every day, or if my husband has bought a cake (100% chance) I will have a small slice every day, etc. On the other hand, if my weight goes up enough that my clothes get too tight, then I cut down on the few processed foods I eat (no-sugar added hot cocoa, fiber one cereal, pre-made hummus, protein shakes) and as prepster mentioned "no snacking for fun" (no bite of food at a grocery store tasting, no tasting bites while cooking dinner etc), and also as prepster mentioned if I want a snack and am trying to keep my weight in check it is veggies or water/herbal tea only, those are unlimited and check the boxes for fulfilling real hunger or thirst. Mindfulness and making healthy choices is second nature, like others mentioned, I don't feel deprived by avoiding certain foods or eating a lot of veggies because I feel so much better when I eat well and so much worse when I don't, and I don't have patience for periods of low energy.


----------



## etoile de mer

Moirai said:


> Cremel, your ring and gems are stunning. Beautiful setting on the sapphires. Enjoy!
> 
> Eagle, I have two pieces of silver jewelry, both H. I have been reluctant to buy silver because of tarnishing issues but both are holding up well and I am enjoying them. Here's pics of Farandole 160 and Kelly bracelet.
> View attachment 3630154



*Morai*, worn so beautifully! When your silver starts to tarnish, it's easy to remedy with a polishing cloth or a bit of silver polish. My favorite is called Twinkle. It's very gentle. When I bought my Farandole, my SA did suggest waiting as long as possible to polish however, as she said Hermes puts something on their silver to slow tarnishing.


----------



## nicole0612

etoile de mer said:


> Love this post, Mindi. Regarding your yoga, I think you're doing the flip side of what I was talking about, which is harder! What I mean is that much of what I was talking about was regarding seeking comfort, in positive ways, and learning to bask in those feelings. But there is something to be learned by just being with discomfort, and the emotions that arise from that. We just seem to be taught in our culture to run from discomfort. I admire your dedication to your program, and it reminds me I really do need to do more than my simple, easy routine. When I've done classes with more challenging poses, all kinds of emotions come up (impatience, frustration, feeling weak, or defeated, etc…) that I'd rather not deal with! I'd love to get beyond my resistance to that discomfort. Warrior pose is my least favorite, which I'm sure is somehow metaphorical as I dislike confrontation!
> 
> I hear more frequently about mindfulness being taught in schools. And recently on the radio I heard a story about a meditation program which I believe was in a high school for "at risk" kids. They interviewed a few of them. Having been in the program for a bit, one of the girls said she starts to feel more relaxed now even as she just enters the room where they meditate. How great is that?! I think it's very empowering for kids to learn all this at a young age.



I really agree with this. Learning how to be still and accept discomfort is very helpful. Letting the feeling of it lay over you but not affect you. You described it much better than I can! I am very good with this physically and horrible with it emotionally.


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> I just saw this gold ring listed on H.com.    Nice!   It costs $2500 approx.   I think it's quite cool.  Hey, *@Mrs.Owen3 *take a look at this.
> 
> *@Moiria, *BBC is spot on:  you are beautiful.  I would add that the simplicity of your ensemble suits you so well: it's not overpowering. It is just right.    Prepster quoted Chanel, "Elegance is refusal," and you are an example of that.   Wait till you are a senior citizen (comme moi) to clog up the outfit with multiple bracelets, scarf, metallic oxfords, etc.     (I love clogging up outfits).



Love this collection Eagle, it's the Niloticus  collection inspired by the croc skin. there is a necklace and bracelet too. 

Now may be a good time to confess I snuck some photos of the high jewelry at FSH before security very nicely asked me to stop  I just couldn't resist and it was deserted!


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> Beautiful jewelry. The green dress is really stunning on you.





etoile de mer said:


> *Morai*, worn so beautifully! When your silver starts to tarnish, it's easy to remedy with a polishing cloth or a bit of silver polish. My favorite is called Twinkle. It's very gentle. When I bought my Farandole, my SA did suggest waiting as long as possible to polish however, as she said Hermes puts something on their silver to slow tarnishing.


Thank you, Nicole and Etoile! 
Etoile, thanks for the tips. I will look for Twinkle. I have Connoiseurs Dry Disposable Jewelry wipes at home. Hope that is ok to use too. I have not had to use any yet. I just wipe them with soft clean dry cloth after wearing. I'm amazed with H silver.


----------



## Cordeliere

etoile de mer said:


> As PbP noted, I also prefer to go to bed just a tiny bit hungry. But if really hungry at bedtime, my doctor suggested a small portion of protein, like full fat or low-fat cottage cheese. The reason being, the cereal, and toast and milk you note digest quickly, giving your body quick sugar, but then possibly some rebound low blood sugar (and therefore increased cortisol) later in the night. Sometimes that whole cycle disrupts sleep. Plus the cottage cheese provides a bit of tryptophan, which helps with sleep.



cottage cheese is an excellent idea.


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> Love this collection Eagle, it's the Niloticus  collection inspired by the croc skin. there is a necklace and bracelet too.
> 
> Now may be a good time to confess I snuck some photos of the high jewelry at FSH before security very nicely asked me to stop  I just couldn't resist and it was deserted!
> 
> View attachment 3630752
> View attachment 3630753
> View attachment 3630754


Amazing jewelry! Thanks for taking the risks for us


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> I can't go to bed even slightly hungry. If I am hungry I can't sleep at all. I don't really have an "hunger" appetite or a bored or happy appetite, I mostly have low blood sugar hunger (shaky, blurry vision, sweating), and what I call "preventative eating". I think 95% of my eating is motivated by feeling severe blood sugar crash or by being so scared of feeling that way that I eat even if I am not hungry. Just to give another end of the spectrum, I am thin, but I eat at least 2,500-3,000 calories per day. However, it is mostly minimally processed foods, though not low carb at all. I am active and athletic, but the less I exercise, the less I weigh. When I am very busy or traveling and cannot run much I lose about 10 pounds in 3 weeks and that makes me scary skinny. My only strategy is to "say yes" to eating for fun when my weight dips too low, if there are chocolates out at work I will eat one or two every day, or if my husband has bought a cake (100% chance) I will have a small slice every day, etc. On the other hand, if my weight goes up enough that my clothes get too tight, then I cut down on the few processed foods I eat (no-sugar added hot cocoa, fiber one cereal, pre-made hummus, protein shakes) and as prepster mentioned "no snacking for fun" (no bite of food at a grocery store tasting, no tasting bites while cooking dinner etc), and also as prepster mentioned if I want a snack and am trying to keep my weight in check it is veggies or water/herbal tea only, those are unlimited and check the boxes for fulfilling real hunger or thirst. Mindfulness and making healthy choices is second nature, like others mentioned, I don't feel deprived by avoiding certain foods or eating a lot of veggies because I feel so much better when I eat well and so much worse when I don't, and I don't have patience for periods of low energy.



I had your kind of metabolism up until about age 55.  Now I burn 1800 calories a day.  When I read that book "The Secret Life of Fat" I realized how blessed I was my whole life to be able to eat what I wanted and be thin.   Apparently most people diet their entire life.

I am with you on eating primarily to keep my blood sugar stable.  I rarely eat for fun.  However I am enjoying eating almonds tonight.    I have always eaten low fat, and I need to eat more good fats.   I just learned that almonds, pistachios and walnuts are good for raising good cholesterol.  It is fun to munch away on something that I previously thought was not very healthy and think I am improving my health.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> Love this collection Eagle, it's the Niloticus  collection inspired by the croc skin. there is a necklace and bracelet too.
> 
> Now may be a good time to confess I snuck some photos of the high jewelry at FSH before security very nicely asked me to stop  I just couldn't resist and it was deserted!
> 
> View attachment 3630752
> View attachment 3630753
> View attachment 3630754


Love those photos, MrsO, and glad I got to see them.   I like the necklace with the horses' hooves,  H came out with a ring like that a while back.  I think the ring and necklace had to be done by Pierre Hardy.   The hoof is just so conceptual but also simple, a simple shape.  I like the angle of the hooves on the necklace.


----------



## nicole0612

MrsOwen3 said:


> Love this collection Eagle, it's the Niloticus  collection inspired by the croc skin. there is a necklace and bracelet too.
> 
> Now may be a good time to confess I snuck some photos of the high jewelry at FSH before security very nicely asked me to stop  I just couldn't resist and it was deserted!
> 
> View attachment 3630752
> View attachment 3630753
> View attachment 3630754



Thank you for posting this. These are stunningly beautiful pieces of art. The necklace takes my breath away.


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> I had your kind of metabolism up until about age 55.  Now I burn 1800 calories a day.  When I read that book "The Secret Life of Fat" I realized how blessed I was my whole life to be able to eat what I wanted and be thin.   Apparently most people diet their entire life.
> 
> I am with you on eating primarily to keep my blood sugar stable.  I rarely eat for fun.  However I am enjoying eating almonds tonight.    I have always eaten low fat, and I need to eat more good fats.   I just learned that almonds, pistachios and walnuts are good for raising good cholesterol.  It is fun to munch away on something that I previously thought was not very healthy and think I am improving my health.



We are indeed very lucky. I have had two times in my life when my appetite and metabolism totally changed, dramatically and distressingly. I had to take steroids for an injury and was ravenous, insatiable and gained a huge amount of weight quickly. Those times made me so grateful for my natural metabolism which allows me to eat without dieting as long as I choose mostly reasonable foods. I was a bit concerned that pregnancy would flip the same switch for me, but luckily it didn't. I also just started eating nuts recently. I had avoided them because I really disliked the taste, then suddenly when pregnant in 2015 my tastebuds totally changed and now I really like them. Some things I was addicted to like peanut butter and jelly and chicken breast sandwiches did not last after my hormones came back to normal (what was I thinking?) but luckily my taste for nuts lasted. I just had some almonds with dinner in fact.


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoile de mer said:


> When I've done classes with more challenging poses, all kinds of emotions come up (impatience, frustration, feeling weak, or defeated, etc…) that I'd rather not deal with! I'd love to get beyond my resistance to that discomfort. Warrior pose is my least favorite, which I'm sure is somehow metaphorical as I dislike confrontation!



Etoile, Ive been practicing yoga (Bikram/hot) for a pretty long time and when you are doing a pose you are finding difficult or frustrating, this is a trick I do - focus on what parts of your body are feeling stressed or struggling and then also look within and try to determine what muscles you are NOT using in that pose. We tend to think only of a few or a group of muscles to do each individual pose when really it is many...sometimes muscles you didn't think of! You can try adding them to a pose to see if they help. Trying to add new muscles to each pose will add strength and will eventually make EVERY pose easier. And 99% of the time, use your core, too, because that's pretty much in everything.



nicole0612 said:


> I really agree with this. Learning how to be still and accept discomfort is very helpful. Letting the feeling of it lay over you but not affect you. You described it much better than I can! I am very good with this physically and horrible with it emotionally.



Absolutely. Acknowledge what you are feeling but do not let it affect you. Over time, it will bother you less because you have mentally overcome it!


----------



## etoile de mer

nicole0612 said:


> I really agree with this. Learning how to be still and accept discomfort is very helpful. Letting the feeling of it lay over you but not affect you. You described it much better than I can! I am very good with this physically and horrible with it emotionally.



*nicole*, I love how you describe it as, "letting the feeling of it lay over you but not affect you". I like the visual of that so much! I have chronic discomfort, and ice and heat are my best friends. But like you, physical discomfort is the easier one for me.


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsOwen3 said:


> Love this collection Eagle, it's the Niloticus  collection inspired by the croc skin. there is a necklace and bracelet too.
> 
> Now may be a good time to confess I snuck some photos of the high jewelry at FSH before security very nicely asked me to stop  I just couldn't resist and it was deserted!
> 
> View attachment 3630752
> View attachment 3630753
> View attachment 3630754



Thanks so much for sharing with us, MrsO, and so fun you were able to sneak some pics! Those pieces are spectacular!


----------



## etoile de mer

eagle1002us said:


> Love those photos, MrsO, and glad I got to see them.   I like the necklace with the horses' hooves,  H came out with a ring like that a while back.  I think the ring and necklace had to be done by Pierre Hardy.   The hoof is just so conceptual but also simple, a simple shape.  I like the angle of the hooves on the necklace.



I love this observation, eagle! For some reason I never connected the design with hooves, until you mentioned it!


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Etoile, Ive been practicing yoga (Bikram/hot) for a pretty long time and when you are doing a pose you are finding difficult or frustrating, this is a trick I do - focus on what parts of your body are feeling stressed or struggling and then also look within and try to determine what muscles you are NOT using in that pose. We tend to think only of a few or a group of muscles to do each individual pose when really it is many...sometimes muscles you didn't think of! You can try adding them to a pose to see if they help. Trying to add new muscles to each pose will add strength and will eventually make EVERY pose easier. And 99% of the time, use your core, too, because that's pretty much in everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Acknowledge what you are feeling but do not let it affect you. Over time, it will bother you less because you have mentally overcome it!



I love this!
How do you feel about the belief in many forms of yoga about emotions being linked to certain poses? I used to do a lot of hot yoga (I still would but I only have so much time) and the instructor would always warn that "a flood of emotions may come up" when we were about to do hip opening poses and let us know that we may burst into tears or have flashbacks. I definitely felt a physical rush from certain poses, but I was never close to tears. I wonder if it is because there is some dopamine released and that may trigger emotions. I assume dopamine is released because I would get a rush of pain but also pleasure, almost euphoria.

Luckily, I don't have a problem with acknowledging my feelings. I have never been one to stuff my feelings. Usually I am just practical, evaluate what is bothering me and then make a plan of how to correct it, let the other person know what I can and can't tolerate and let them decide what they want to do after knowing what I am not willing to tolerate.
My problem now is more the opposite. I have always been cool as a cucumber and now suddenly I am passionate, emotional and lose my marbles without warning. My husband will do something that makes me really angry and I will scream and cry and hope that I can somehow burn the house down with him in it. It comes out of nowhere and it is completely bananas. I hope it is just breastfeeding hormones! When I was pregnant I not that emotional, but now I am sobbing at commercials and acting like a Latin soap opera star.


----------



## nicole0612

etoile de mer said:


> *nicole*, I love how you describe it as, "letting the feeling of it lay over you but not affect you". I like the visual of that so much! I have chronic discomfort, and ice and heat are my best friends. But like you, physical discomfort is the easier one for me.



I used to run ultramarathons lasting 5-36 hours and I finally had to learn how to do this. I couldn't think about how much pain I felt or how much more would come or I would become inconsolable and hopeless. I have had some broken bones since then and very severe back pain, and this mental process has really helped.


----------



## etoile de mer

BBC said:


> Etoile, Ive been practicing yoga (Bikram/hot) for a pretty long time and when you are doing a pose you are finding difficult or frustrating, this is a trick I do - focus on what parts of your body are feeling stressed or struggling and then also look within and try to determine what muscles you are NOT using in that pose. We tend to think only of a few or a group of muscles to do each individual pose when really it is many...sometimes muscles you didn't think of! You can try adding them to a pose to see if they help. Trying to add new muscles to each pose will add strength and will eventually make EVERY pose easier. And 99% of the time, use your core, too, because that's pretty much in everything.
> 
> Absolutely. Acknowledge what you are feeling but do not let it affect you. Over time, it will bother you less because you have mentally overcome it!



That's such good advice, BBC!  I guess my instinct was to just power through, without thinking about how best to to it! I thought it was ironic that a warrior pose made me feel weak and defeated! I've long thought I should try Bikram (there is a studio within walking distance), but I admit it scares me a bit! How long did it take you to acclimate to the heat? It's hard to imagine exerting like that, while being so hot! And did you love it from the start, or was there a period of learning to love it?


----------



## eagle1002us

etoile de mer said:


> That's such good advice, BBC!  I guess my instinct was to just power through, without thinking about how best to to it! I thought it was ironic that a warrior pose made me feel weak and defeated! I've long thought I should try Bikram (there is a studio within walking distance), but I admit it scares me a bit! How long did it take you to acclimate to the heat? It's hard to imagine exerting like that, while being so hot! And did you love it from the start, or was there a period of learning to love it?


I share your questions about hot yoga, etoile.   But mostly out of curiousity b/c since I am not svelte it's better if I exercise in a cool environment.   I do not do well in heat.   (Deplaned once in late July in Miami and immediately got a migraine and went to bed right after I checked into hotel).


----------



## nicole0612

We will have to wait on BBC as the resident hot yoga expert, but I did hot yoga 1-2 times per week for a couple of years before I was married and had a lot more free time. I personally love heat, so I am interested if BBC also prefers warmer temperatures for exercise.  When I was injured from running back in college off and on I hated it because all I was allowed to do was to swim and the pool was so freezing.  Once I realized that I could do my workout in the hot tub I was in heaven. 
When I exercise hard enough I get very hot, but I hate the feeling of being cold beforehand (since one has to go in underdressed in order to be appropriately dressed during the workout) and much more I hate cooling down afterwards and being freezing as the sweat cools.  Hot yoga is great because it is warm before and after the workout as well.  The downside is that you get very sweaty, so some of the balancing poses become difficult because your elbows will slip off your knees when you try to balance in crow pose for example.  The essential thing is to come prepared: a liquid-absorbing microfiber cloth that goes over the yoga mat to soak up any sweat and to keep your feet gripping well, a similar towel (or two) for wiping sweat off your face, body and hands, a large bottle of water for rehydrating or a brutal headache will result, moisture-wicking clothing, and a membership to a small and clean studio with fun instructors (I did some yoga in other settings and it can get very gross and smelly, imagine pools of sweat everywhere, never again).
If you're considering it, I would start with a "less hot" hot yoga, like 90-95 degrees versus 105+ degrees.  Huge difference.  I would also start with a more friendly place, as some Bikram yoga instructors can be very strict and a bit harsh.  I personally love the hot version of "power vinyasa" yoga. 
I just found this little explanation online about the difference between common types of yoga: http://dailyburn.com/life/fitness/yoga-for-beginners-kundalini-yin-bikram/


----------



## Cordeliere

At this moment, there are more bags than usual on the US Hermes website.  If this is normal, it must be a long time since I looked or a different display makes it look like Hermes is raining bags.  No Ks or Bs of course, but just about everything else in rainbows of colors.

http://usa.hermes.com/leather/bags-and-luggage/womens-handbags.html

http://usa.hermes.com/leather/bags-and-luggage/evening-bags.html


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> At this moment, there are more bags than usual on the US Hermes website.  If this is normal, it must be a long time since I looked or a different display makes it look like Hermes is raining bags.  No Ks or Bs of course, but just about everything else in rainbows of colors.
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/leather/bags-and-luggage/womens-handbags.html
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/leather/bags-and-luggage/evening-bags.html


LOL, No Ks or Bs


----------



## nicole0612

I hope that everyone is staying safe with the winter storms coming in today!


----------



## gracekelly

The weather really has been screwy!  The east is expecting more snow and we are have 80's this week!  We also had a pretty cold winter for our region.  I am wondering if we are going to have another big rainstorm.  The last few years we had bigger storms in March than in Jan or Feb which are usually the bigger storm months.


----------



## Mindi B

Northeastern folks, be safe tomorrow.  If you don't have to go out, don't!  I hope it will be less dreadful than predicted, but nobody take any unnecessary chances, 'kay?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sorry for the delay. It has been super busy here!



nicole0612 said:


> I love this!
> How do you feel about the belief in many forms of yoga about emotions being linked to certain poses? I used to do a lot of hot yoga (I still would but I only have so much time) and the instructor would always warn that "a flood of emotions may come up" when we were about to do hip opening poses and let us know that we may burst into tears or have flashbacks. I definitely felt a physical rush from certain poses, but I was never close to tears.



Some teachers will bring this up when you get to camel pose, which is the Bikram version of a backbend (it's easier to do), which I suppose is because it's a vulnerable position - you are standing on your knees, hands on your lower back, pushing your hips all the way forward, head all the any back, and then if you can manage it, grabbing your heels. People will get frustrated in this pose and pop up out of it early. I honestly have never felt a 'flood of emotions' unless I was in a bad mood to begin with and this little announcement reminded me.

Ok - you wanna know the trick for this pose???? It's not enlightening. But I guarantee you will never stress out in this pose again.

I imagine that I'm in the middle of a porn movie. 

Ta-da! I have just de-stressed camel pose for you. You're welcome! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



etoile de mer said:


> That's such good advice, BBC!  I guess my instinct was to just power through, without thinking about how best to to it! I thought it was ironic that a warrior pose made me feel weak and defeated! I've long thought I should try Bikram (there is a studio within walking distance), but I admit it scares me a bit! How long did it take you to acclimate to the heat? It's hard to imagine exerting like that, while being so hot! And did you love it from the start, or was there a period of learning to love it?



No, sweetie, do not power through ANY pose - 1. if you do, you can hurt yourself; and 2. You won't get better in the pose. Take a step back. See where the weakness is and acknowledge that. See if there is a place of strength that can help. If so, great, but if not just focus on what you CAN do that day.

Ah, the heat. Every studio is different, every teacher is different, the weather is different, every day I am different. Some studios are hotter or cooler. Some days it's easier. Or not! I do prefer heat to cold, but I won't say that I am used to it - I will say that I have done it enough to know that I can make it through the class (aka "I won't die in class"). It helps if you do not drink coffee before class, as that supposedly makes you hotter (I drink it anyway). Most of the time it actually does not bother me - you really must really really focus 1000% on what you are doing in class so you do forget about the heat, but when it does bother me, I always remember:

IT IS SO GOOD FOR YOUR SKIN.  There is just no getting past that. In the years that I have been practicing I stopped getting facials as I no longer need them, and my face has been aging more slowly than expected. I am routinely mistaken for significantly younger than my age. ITS WORTH IT.



nicole0612 said:


> We will have to wait on BBC as the resident hot yoga expert, but I did hot yoga 1-2 times per week for a couple of years before I was married and had a lot more free time. I personally love heat, so I am interested if BBC also prefers warmer temperatures for exercise.  When I was injured from running back in college off and on I hated it because all I was allowed to do was to swim and the pool was so freezing.  Once I realized that I could do my workout in the hot tub I was in heaven.
> When I exercise hard enough I get very hot, but I hate the feeling of being cold beforehand (since one has to go in underdressed in order to be appropriately dressed during the workout) and much more I hate cooling down afterwards and being freezing as the sweat cools.  Hot yoga is great because it is warm before and after the workout as well.  The downside is that you get very sweaty, so some of the balancing poses become difficult because your elbows will slip off your knees when you try to balance in crow pose for example.  The essential thing is to come prepared: a liquid-absorbing microfiber cloth that goes over the yoga mat to soak up any sweat and to keep your feet gripping well, a similar towel (or two) for wiping sweat off your face, body and hands, a large bottle of water for rehydrating or a brutal headache will result, moisture-wicking clothing, and a membership to a small and clean studio with fun instructors (I did some yoga in other settings and it can get very gross and smelly, imagine pools of sweat everywhere, never again).
> If you're considering it, I would start with a "less hot" hot yoga, like 90-95 degrees versus 105+ degrees.  Huge difference.  I would also start with a more friendly place, as some Bikram yoga instructors can be very strict and a bit harsh.  I personally love the hot version of "power vinyasa" yoga.
> I just found this little explanation online about the difference between common types of yoga: http://dailyburn.com/life/fitness/yoga-for-beginners-kundalini-yin-bikram/



Hm, I think it will depend on the studio because the Bikram series doesn't include crow, the balancing poses are done standing and only two require grabbing -1 your foot and -2 your ankle. But it still can get a little slippery, just wipe your hands first.

But otherwise your suggestions are perfect. Get a mat towel, which is grippy on one side. Most people use them during standing series for grip, although I do not, I prefer to feel the mat under my feet and it also makes it a little more challenging in some of the poses (like triangle). You must have water - actually do two water bottles, one with a packet of Emergen-C in it, which you should start sipping 1/2 hour before class. After class you must have something, even coconut water, which may or may not prevent the headache, depending on whether it's a dehydration headache or a detox headache. 

Before you go the first time, it will help to go online an take a look at the poses first. It will take a VERY long time to learn how to do them and THAT's TOTALLY OK and EXPECTED!!!! After almost 14 years of practice, I am STILL learning new 'tweaks' to my practice. All the teacher wants is for you to stay in the room. Take as many breaks as you want, there is no judgement, it happens all the time.


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Sorry for the delay. It has been super busy here!
> 
> 
> 
> Some teachers will bring this up when you get to camel pose, which is the Bikram version of a backbend (it's easier to do), which I suppose is because it's a vulnerable position - you are standing on your knees, hands on your lower back, pushing your hips all the way forward, head all the any back, and then if you can manage it, grabbing your heels. People will get frustrated in this pose and pop up out of it early. I honestly have never felt a 'flood of emotions' unless I was in a bad mood to begin with and this little announcement reminded me.
> 
> Ok - you wanna know the trick for this pose???? It's not enlightening. But I guarantee you will never stress out in this pose again.
> 
> I imagine that I'm in the middle of a porn movie.
> 
> Ta-da! I have just de-stressed camel pose for you. You're welcome! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> No, sweetie, do not power through ANY pose - 1. if you do, you can hurt yourself; and 2. You won't get better in the pose. Take a step back. See where the weakness is and acknowledge that. See if there is a place of strength that can help. If so, great, but if not just focus on what you CAN do that day.
> 
> Ah, the heat. Every studio is different, every teacher is different, the weather is different, every day I am different. Some studios are hotter or cooler. Some days it's easier. Or not! I do prefer heat to cold, but I won't say that I am used to it - I will say that I have done it enough to know that I can make it through the class (aka "I won't die in class"). It helps if you do not drink coffee before class, as that supposedly makes you hotter (I drink it anyway). Most of the time it actually does not bother me - you really must really really focus 1000% on what you are doing in class so you do forget about the heat, but when it does bother me, I always remember:
> 
> IT IS SO GOOD FOR YOUR SKIN.  There is just no getting past that. In the years that I have been practicing I stopped getting facials as I no longer need them, and my face has been aging more slowly than expected. I am routinely mistaken for significantly younger than my age. ITS WORTH IT.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, I think it will depend on the studio because the Bikram series doesn't include crow, the balancing poses are done standing and only two require grabbing -1 your foot and -2 your ankle. But it still can get a little slippery, just wipe your hands first.
> 
> But otherwise your suggestions are perfect. Get a mat towel, which is grippy on one side. Most people use them during standing series for grip, although I do not, I prefer to feel the mat under my feet and it also makes it a little more challenging in some of the poses (like triangle). You must have water - actually do two water bottles, one with a packet of Emergen-C in it, which you should start sipping 1/2 hour before class. After class you must have something, even coconut water, which may or may not prevent the headache, depending on whether it's a dehydration headache or a detox headache.
> 
> Before you go the first time, it will help to go online an take a look at the poses first. It will take a VERY long time to learn how to do them and THAT's TOTALLY OK and EXPECTED!!!! After almost 14 years of practice, I am STILL learning new 'tweaks' to my practice. All the teacher wants is for you to stay in the room. Take as many breaks as you want, there is no judgement, it happens all the time.



Thanks BBC, this is an amazing resource. It makes me want to get started again! 
I did not do Bikram, so I was just commenting on my experience with other types of hot yoga. You are a wealth of knowledge. Thanks for taking the time to write this out.


----------



## Genie27

BBC, you are encouraging me to back into my yoga practice. I did hatha years ago and enjoyed the flexibility and energy it gave me. 

I've been hesitant to try hot yoga as I don't like getting too hot. But I also don't like practicing yoga in a cool/drafty environment especially for the end cool down.

There is a small studio right around my work, and one of my clients has a highly regarded one not too far from me as well. Maybe I should check them out. I've lost all my muscle tone since I quit swimming. Walking isn't quite enough.


----------



## gracekelly

I have done hatha yoga and that is my speed.  I will absolutely never try Bikram yoga.  I know the heat involved is not for me in any form. I just can not concentrate  at those temps.   If I want to break a sweat I use the treadmill and work out with weights.  I agree that breaking a sweat is great for your skin and I carry a bottle of water  with me at the gym and refill it a couple of times.

Everyone need to exercise at something and the trick is finding what works for you.


----------



## Notorious Pink

gracekelly said:


> I have done hatha yoga and that is my speed.  I will absolutely never try Bikram yoga.  I know the heat involved is not for me in any form. I just can not concentrate  at those temps.   If I want to break a sweat I use the treadmill and work out with weights.  I agree that breaking a sweat is great for your skin and I carry a bottle of water  with me at the gym and refill it a couple of times.
> 
> Everyone need to exercise at something and the trick is finding what works for you.



GraceKelly, absolutely! Bikram/Hot Yoga is NOT for everyone. I personally think the most effective exercise from a purely weight loss perspective is running....and I hate it. Before I discovered Bikram I would do intervals on a treadmill, miserable the entire time. In my basement we have a great treadmill, an elliptical, a Peloton and a Universal - and I NEVER work out at home. But again I have terrible knees so the running/peloton can aggravate that problem. Everyone has to find what works for them!


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> GraceKelly, absolutely! Bikram/Hot Yoga is NOT for everyone. I personally think the most effective exercise from a purely weight loss perspective is running....and I hate it. Before I discovered Bikram I would do intervals on a treadmill, miserable the entire time. In my basement we have a great treadmill, an elliptical, a Peloton and a Universal - and I NEVER work out at home. But again I have terrible knees so the running/peloton can aggravate that problem. Everyone has to find what works for them!


My knees are terrible too!  I don't even go near an ellipical.  I have tried these machines several times over the years and always end up coming to the same conclusion i.e., it isn't for me.    I tolerate the treadmill because I read when I am on it.  I don't even like to watch TV when doing it.  I find that a good book will makes the miles go very fast.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> My knees are terrible too!  I don't even go near an ellipical.  I have tried these machines several times over the years and always end up coming to the same conclusion i.e., it isn't for me.    I tolerate the treadmill because I read when I am on it.  I don't even like to watch TV when doing it.  I find that a good book will makes the miles go very fast.


I've had both my knees replaced about 6-7 years ago.   I know that strengthening the quads is good for supporting the knees and I use stationary bike for that at least a couple of times a week.  I can walk up a steep hill in the neighborhood, no prob.  But standing or walking around (in the neighborhood, even in a mall, etc.) causes quads to hurt.  It's almost like I haven't had knees replaced.   I like the bike b/c it limbers up the joint.  I am writing this just to express surprise that quads can hurt sufficient to need extra-strength aspirin.   I don't remember knees aching like this during the first few years of knee replacements.

I used to use the eliptical during the last century but not anymore.  

In the 80's I had a book (don't laugh) showing Raquel Welch doing yoga poses.   I looked up the warrior pose on the web and the poses associated with that were familiar from her book.   They're good for stretches, strengthening balance.   

I hope that everyone who has kids or grandkids had a nice weekend, celebratory or not.  That's you, Nicole, and Hot Cars, etc.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> I've had both my knees replaced about 6-7 years ago.   I know that strengthening the quads is good for supporting the knees and I use stationary bike for that at least a couple of times a week.  I can walk up a steep hill in the neighborhood, no prob.  But standing or walking around (in the neighborhood, even in a mall, etc.) causes quads to hurt.  It's almost like I haven't had knees replaced.   I like the bike b/c it limbers up the joint.  I am writing this just to express surprise that quads can hurt sufficient to need extra-strength aspirin.   I don't remember knees aching like this during the first few years of knee replacements.
> 
> I used to use the eliptical during the last century but not anymore.
> 
> In the 80's I had a book (don't laugh) showing Raquel Welch doing yoga poses.   I looked up the warrior pose on the web and the poses associated with that were familiar from her book.   They're good for stretches, strengthening balance.
> 
> I hope that everyone who has kids or grandkids had a nice weekend, celebratory or not.  That's you, Nicole, and Hot Cars, etc.



Well...I googled it!


----------



## Genie27

Is that a Barbie doll in that pose? Or just a crazy amount of photoshop/correction?


----------



## Mindi B

I fear it may be neither, Genie.  I love yoga, but really talented yoginis make me feel bad about myself.  They are life-size Barbies.


----------



## Notorious Pink

She's doing a Bikram pose, but honestly....she's doing it very wrong. Your forehead is supposed to touch the floor and it looks like her back is rounded. If you can get that deep you are supposed to bring your legs closer together. And hands under your feet, not around your ankles. This is a great way to damage your neck!!! [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]

ETA: when I see someone doing a pose like this, what I think is that they are driven by ego, not a desire to do the pose correctly - just to "look good" and impress people who do not know the poses. [emoji107]


----------



## Mindi B

I'm impressed!  But you're right, the poses are very specific and not designed for maximum Instagrammability (to coin a word).  The poses done right are plenty impressive.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Sorry for the delay. It has been super busy here!
> 
> Some teachers will bring this up when you get to *camel pose*, which is the Bikram version of a backbend (it's easier to do), which I suppose is because it's a vulnerable position - you are standing on your knees, hands on your lower back, pushing your hips all the way forward, head all the any back, and then if you can manage it, grabbing your heels. People will get frustrated in this pose and pop up out of it early. I honestly have never felt a 'flood of emotions' unless I was in a bad mood to begin with and this little announcement reminded me.
> 
> Ok - you wanna know the trick for this pose???? It's not enlightening. But I guarantee you will never stress out in this pose again.
> 
> I imagine that I'm in the middle of a porn movie.
> 
> Ta-da! I have just de-stressed camel pose for you. You're welcome! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> .


I learned the camel post from my Raquel Welch yoga book.  Bragging a little here, I was doing some physical therapy/exercise in a hospital setting years ago and decided to do the camel.  The doc walked by and said I had the strongest back he'd ever seen.   (I was getting inpatient treatment for migraines and the others in my group were getting treatment for painful backs , etc.).    So to anyone here in this thread that can do it, congrats on such strong backs!


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> She's doing a Bikram pose, but honestly....she's doing it very wrong. Your forehead is supposed to touch the floor and it looks like her back is rounded. If you can get that deep you are supposed to bring your legs closer together. And hands under your feet, not around your ankles. This is a great way to damage your neck!!! [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> ETA: when I see someone doing a pose like this, what I think is that they are driven by ego, not a desire to do the pose correctly - just to "look good" and impress people who do not know the poses. [emoji107]


Good point, she could lose her balance, roll forward and break her neck.   Well, I never tried that pose.


----------



## Genie27

BBC said:


> She's doing a Bikram pose, but honestly....she's doing it very wrong. Your forehead is supposed to touch the floor and it looks like her back is rounded. If you can get that deep you are supposed to bring your legs closer together. And hands under your feet, not around your ankles. This is a great way to damage your neck!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: when I see someone doing a pose like this, what I think is that they are driven by ego, not a desire to do the pose correctly - just to "look good" and impress people who do not know the poses.


Thank you! I knew something was off. You're so right - if she moved her feet closer together, it wouldn't look so neck-damage-y



eagle1002us said:


> Good point, she could lose her balance, roll forward and break her neck.   Well, I never tried that pose.


Again, I can see a Barbie doll falling over, in my mind...eeeeekkkkkkkkk!


----------



## nicole0612

I think she is aiming for "sexy" rather than accurate/beneficial! Google search also came up either her doing a crazy/sexified/dangerous version of bow pose.


----------



## Mindi B

My yoga is not sexy.  My yoga is sad.  Earnest, heartfelt. . . but sad.  I picked my yoga instructor for his tact.


----------



## nicole0612

Mindi B said:


> My yoga is not sexy.  My yoga is sad.  Earnest, heartfelt. . . but sad.  I picked my yoga instructor for his tact.




This basically goes for my entire personality! There is a 99.9% chance that wherever I am and whatever I am doing, I am the one doing it in a goofy way but so sincere, happy and oblivious.
Everything from attempting to imitate my graceful pilates instructor when she demonstrates a move to repeatedly trying to pay for something with my driver's license.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I think she is aiming for "sexy" rather than accurate/beneficial! Google search also came up either her doing a crazy/sexified/dangerous version of bow pose.






Nicole, I'd be curious to know what the crazy/sexified/dangerous version of bow pose is.   The pose pictured above is one I used to be able to do from her book.  Not that I'd ever attempt it again anytime soon.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 3634448
> 
> 
> Nicole, I'd be curious to know what the crazy/sexified/dangerous version of bow pose is.   The pose pictured above is one I used to be able to do from her book.  Not that I'd ever attempt it again anytime soon.



<facepalm> knees no wider than hip width apart. Grab your feet just below your toes, *not* your ankles. Who was her teacher??

I don't expect regular students to be able to do these correctly - but if you claim to be an expert and are getting photographed doing the poses, please at least try to do them with the right form.


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> <facepalm> knees no wider than hip width apart. Grab your feet just below your toes, *not* your ankles. Who was her teacher??
> 
> I don't expect regular students to be able to do these correctly - but if you claim to be an expert and are getting photographed doing the poses, please at least try to do them with the right form.


Eagle, see BBCs great explaination.
In general, I get very frustrated when people who are "enthusiasts" for a certain thing use their platform to suggest that others should follow their advice or example when they are not experts.  In my career I spend a huge amount of time trying to reverse information that people get on the internet or from celebs. Sometimes the effects are benign, but often not.


----------



## Genie27

@Pocketbook Pup  did you ever do your fine jewelry thread? I would love a link if you have...

OMG, that bow pose...It's a bit burlesque.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> <facepalm> knees no wider than hip width apart. Grab your feet just below your toes, *not* your ankles. Who was her teacher??
> 
> I don't expect regular students to be able to do these correctly - but if you claim to be an expert and are getting photographed doing the poses, please at least try to do them with the right form.


Raquel probably had a "guru" or two.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> @Pocketbook Pup  did you ever do your fine jewelry thread? I would love a link if you have...
> 
> OMG, that bow pose...It's a bit burlesque.



I haven't had time to get to it. Sorry,


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I haven't had time to get to it. Sorry,


No worries - I just didn't want to miss it, if you posted somewhere that I don't look.


----------



## eagle1002us

Could some -- Genie, Nicole, BBC -- post  correct bow and correct camel poses?  The concept of grabbing the foot, not the ankle, is puzzling to me.  I am not going to try these poses anytime soon, I just would like to see correct stance.


----------



## Genie27

Google dhanurasana and look under images

My phone won't let me paste the link properly. 

I did a quick search and found a lot of wrong poses. I am not an expert and have not practiced in years but this is closest to what I learned. The body is more straight rather than splayed out like Raquel. The first two or three are closest to what I learned. As you go along they get worse. The guy in the orange tank should be taken out back and put out of his misery.


----------



## Genie27

These are the more advanced versions of the pose. Beginners would probably only raise their knees off the ground an inch or two

At the yoga centre I went to in India, they had very specific movements for different people. So my dad, senior, arthritis, heart, health issues etc was prescribed a very gentle routine that did not strain his joints or heart. Mine was more lumber and included these moves. 

It's very important to go to a good teacher if you're a beginner and not fit/agile/20ish.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Google dhanurasana and look under images
> 
> My phone won't let me paste the link properly.
> 
> I did a quick search and found a lot of wrong poses. I am not an expert and have not practiced in years but this is closest to what I learned. The body is more straight rather than splayed out like Raquel. The first two or three are closest to what I learned. As you go along they get worse. The guy in the orange tank should be taken out back and put out of his misery.


After I saw eagle's post, I did Google search and saw everything under the sun with many modifications.  Perhaps it just depends upon the individual teacher and how they were taught.


----------



## Genie27

And grabbing would not be entirely accurate - the goal is not to yank the feet towards your head but to gently hold/stretch and improve the range gradually over time. 

A beginner may only be able to hold with finger tips and work up from there.


----------



## Genie27

The further you spread your knees, the easier to reach the feet with the arms, but it's not the right pose and could strain ligaments. I'm not sure how to explain it but form is more important than being able to touch part A to part B.


----------



## Notorious Pink

It's not an easy pose - none of them are. The goal is never to be perfect, the good form is for your benefit, but only doing a bit of the pose and doing that right is perfect, though a good teacher will suggest modifications based on your ability/issues. 

Loved googling it - I would have just suggested Bikram's website, but this was more entertaining - I'm never gonna look like my feet are close to my head and I will NEVER be able to do this with an overhand grip (wrong but truly impressive)!! 

I've thought about getting certified to teach someday, but I'm more amused by the idea of drawing a cartoon based on hot yoga (bad manners, bad form, weird teachers). 

Speaking of....going in the morning!


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> It's not an easy pose - none of them are. The goal is never to be perfect, the good form is for your benefit, but only doing a bit of the pose and doing that right is perfect, though a good teacher will suggest modifications based on your ability/issues.
> 
> Loved googling it - I would have just suggested Bikram's website, but this was more entertaining - I'm never gonna look like my feet are close to my head and I will NEVER be able to do this with an overhand grip (wrong but truly impressive)!!
> 
> I've thought about getting certified to teach someday, but I'm more amused by the idea of drawing a cartoon based on hot yoga (bad manners, bad form, weird teachers).
> 
> Speaking of....going in the morning!



I actually did become certified to teach pilates about 8 years ago. I was so into it at the time that I wanted to immerse myself. Then I quickly remembered that I already have a career with various offshoots that I worked many years for  It is amazing to go through a certification process though, to become more of a master at something that you are passionate about. In the end, I much prefer being the pilates client and not the instructor. It's like if you are very passionate about a certain brand and want to surround yourself with it and learn everything about it, but you certainly wouldn't want to WORK at the shop. Becoming fully aware of the "behind the scenes" perspective and recognizing the illusions that allow for the pleasure that others feel often robs a lot of the passion and simple joy from it, so now I purposely guard my innocence for a few things in life that give me joy where maintaining ignorance has no real consequences.


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> I actually did become certified to teach pilates about 8 years ago. I was so into it at the time that I wanted to immerse myself. Then I quickly remembered that I already have a career with various offshoots that I worked many years for  It is amazing to go through a certification process though, to become more of a master at something that you are passionate about. In the end, I much prefer being the pilates client and not the instructor. *It's like if you are very passionate about a certain brand and want to surround yourself with it and learn everything about it, but you certainly wouldn't want to WORK at the shop. Becoming fully aware of the "behind the scenes" perspective and recognizing the illusions that allow for the pleasure that others feel often robs a lot of the passion and simple joy from it, so now I purposely guard my innocence for a few things in life that give me joy where maintaining ignorance has no real consequences.*


Well said, Nicole. I can relate to this.


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> Well said, Nicole. I can relate to this.





nicole0612 said:


> I actually did become certified to teach pilates about 8 years ago. I was so into it at the time that I wanted to immerse myself. Then I quickly remembered that I already have a career with various offshoots that I worked many years for  It is amazing to go through a certification process though, to become more of a master at something that you are passionate about. In the end, I much prefer being the pilates client and not the instructor. It's like if you are very passionate about a certain brand and want to surround yourself with it and learn everything about it, but you certainly wouldn't want to WORK at the shop. Becoming fully aware of the "behind the scenes" perspective and recognizing the illusions that allow for the pleasure that others feel often robs a lot of the passion and simple joy from it, so now I purposely guard my innocence for a few things in life that give me joy where maintaining ignorance has no real consequences.



An interesting thing to think about.  One example that comes to mind is the experience of eating at a 3-star restaurant vs. working in one.  I am sure that it can be glamorous to be a great chef, but as Nicole suggested, they also work on the other side of the illusion veil.  Many professions are like that though.  If we do it right we are able to create a beautiful experience for people without them having a sense of the labor that it entails.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> An interesting thing to think about.  One example that comes to mind is the experience of eating at a 3-star restaurant vs. working in one.  I am sure that it can be glamorous to be a great chef, but as Nicole suggested, they also work on the other side of the illusion veil.  Many professions are like that though.  If we do it right we are able to create a beautiful experience for people without them having a sense of the labor that it entails.


This is so true, prepster.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

eagle1002us said:


> I have  3/4 length sleeve black dress by EF, a long grey silky skirt with muted silver dolman sleeve top.  Also have several unlined jackets in a trapeze cut with embossed fabrics almost like brocades.   These were probably the first memorable purchases i made from her line.
> 
> Nowadays, I think she has fallen into a rut.  She uses cut and color to sell her line.  No prints.   IMO she relies too much on the cut of the fabric to differentiate her stuff, i.e., the longer hem on the sides (the so-called sharkbite or handkerchief hem).  Even worse are those long shirttail hems on the backs of pullover sweaters.   I don't think they're flattering; they can't be removed (that I know of), and they date the garment.  She's definitely a sportswear designer:  the sleeveless shell, the very short sleeve tee, the long sleeve tee.   She's got a template of her silhouettes that she rigorously follows.  Not much variation in cut.
> 
> The fabric does seem to be good fabric, tho.  i have not tried hand washing her things.  i am into spot cleaning.   I take it her clothes do not shrink in response to hand washing?  If they don't it's good to know they can be handwashed.
> 
> A lesser gripe is that the colors in her line can be repetitive.   She re-uses some colors from year to year such as a pale blue India sky or a golden green peridot.


EF used that as a marketing point a few years back:  using the same red, or blue enabled a person to built a wardrobe over several seasons...knowing that the colors matched.  I heard the same for St. John.


----------



## eagle1002us

Hermes24Fbg said:


> EF used that as a marketing point a few years back:  using the same red, or blue enabled a person to built a wardrobe over several seasons...knowing that the colors matched.  I heard the same for St. John.


Interesting.  I didn't know the method behind the repetition.  I browse St. John when I'm in Nordies and I think St. John always comes up with interesting, different  and attractive garments.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> Cremel, Cordy is right:  you do have beautiful skin.   Do you put sunscreen on your hands?   Your beautiful skin complements the sapphire ring so well.   I can pop on a blue ring and it's fine but not like that.   Blue is not just my color in the same way.  Wear it in good health!



Eagle I was looking for cream for hands and feet for a very long time. It's very dry in California. I pretty much tried everything including oil extracted from plants. Eventually I came across this one and it just works! It's probably a bit too oily so I apply once on feet in the evening and apply a thin layer on hands too.  It's organic shea butter. 



Thank you Cordy and Eagle for your kind words. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> Dark chocolate is supposed to be the version with the anti-oxidants.  My doc snacks on dark chocolate and recommends it as a bed-time snack.  But, chocolate is chocolate and wonderful any way it comes.



I love dark chocolate!! I especially love the ones from La Maison du Chocolat. [emoji39][emoji39]dark chocolate is said to help to keep the heart in good health. LOL am I using that as an excuse??


----------



## cremel

BBC said:


> Not in my house. The boys won't eat dark chocolate!!!
> 
> Nicole and Cremel, your little ones sound so sweet. Part of me misses those days! Each stage has its pluses (and minuses, ha ha). DS2 turns 11 tomorrow! It goes by quickly (though some days are reaaaaaaaal sloooooooow).



Happy belated birthday to your darling!! Sorry I was not able to catch up due to the hectic stuff at work.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cremel said:


> Happy belated birthday to your darling!! Sorry I was not able to catch up due to the hectic stuff at work.



Oh, thank you! That's so sweet. [emoji254]


----------



## cremel

Moirai said:


> Nicole and Cremel, enjoy time with your little ones. It does fly by fast. When my kids were much younger, I was constantly tired juggling family and career and at times looked forward to them being older and more independent. Now they are and I cherished those days when they relied on me for everything. Every stage has its ups and downs but wonderful nonetheless. It's such a beautiful thing to be a parent.



Thanks for sharing. 

My two little ones just melt my heart with their smile and kisses(lots drool come with it LOL). As soon as  I enter the house both of them would run like crazy into my arms. They even fight to get more space on my laps. 

Nicole for the walking, my first one started right at one year old and within two weeks he was running. He started talking at 2 years old and after that oh man what a chatter box. My second started walking like a little fat duckie at 15 months and within three weeks he started having real good balance control. He is now 16 months and he started calling Mama and Papa and other simple words, up to four words at the same time. 

My older one would ask me everyday if he could skip school and come with me to the office. Unfortunately the answer is mostly no. And the younger one has a much stronger personality. He just fights to get off the nanny's hands with full force and he is absolutely fearless to try to get into my car. They grow up so fast... I was nostalgic when I was sorting the photos the other day. How tiny they were just barely a year ago...[emoji173][emoji173]

So let's all cherish the precious moments with them.  

[emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Moirai said:


> Cremel, your ring and gems are stunning. Beautiful setting on the sapphires. Enjoy!
> 
> Eagle, I have two pieces of silver jewelry, both H. I have been reluctant to buy silver because of tarnishing issues but both are holding up well and I am enjoying them. Here's pics of Farandole 160 and Kelly bracelet.
> View attachment 3630154



Oh my dear you have a beautiful body!!! Excellent job  on keeping that up. I have the same silver long necklace as you. I wear it with various style. It's very versatile. You look fantastic!!![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> At this moment, there are more bags than usual on the US Hermes website.  If this is normal, it must be a long time since I looked or a different display makes it look like Hermes is raining bags.  No Ks or Bs of course, but just about everything else in rainbows of colors.
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/leather/bags-and-luggage/womens-handbags.html
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/leather/bags-and-luggage/evening-bags.html



Saw it too. The colors for each design are also amazing. Done bags would have like twenty colors available.


----------



## cremel

gracekelly said:


> The weather really has been screwy!  The east is expecting more snow and we are have 80's this week!  We also had a pretty cold winter for our region.  I am wondering if we are going to have another big rainstorm.  The last few years we had bigger storms in March than in Jan or Feb which are usually the bigger storm months.



GK sounds like you just skipped Spring and fast forwarded to Summer. [emoji846]


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> My yoga is not sexy.  My yoga is sad.  Earnest, heartfelt. . . but sad.  I picked my yoga instructor for his tact.



LOL Mindi you made me laugh out loud. [emoji1]one of the yoga instructors I met was super hot I have to say.  I am sure some joined his classes because of that.  Anyways back to topic. I admire all of you doing yoga. I did it for a while but it has been very difficult because of my lower back pain and disk herniation.  I hope to get back to that soon.


----------



## Cordeliere

Nice to see your posts again Cremel.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Nice to see your posts again Cremel.



Corde good to see you too!!

By any chance you ever lived in north California?

There was this city called Cordelia on our way to the mountains' ski resort.  I somehow convinced myself that's where your Id came from. [emoji1]


----------



## gracekelly

cremel said:


> GK sounds like you just skipped Spring and fast forwarded to Summer. [emoji846]


That is exactly what happens here many times.  Yesterday and the day before were hot, but today is more temperate.  All the leaves have come out on the trees and the bulbs are sprouting and will bloom soon.  At least I am not shoveling snow!


----------



## Moirai

cremel said:


> Oh my dear you have a beautiful body!!! Excellent job  on keeping that up. I have the same silver long necklace as you. I wear it with various style. It's very versatile. You look fantastic!!![emoji8][emoji8]


Thank you, cremel! Hope you had a wonderful trip.


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Corde good to see you too!!
> 
> By any chance you ever lived in north California?
> 
> There was this city called Cordelia on our way to the mountains' ski resort.  I somehow convinced myself that's where your Id came from. [emoji1]



My user name comes from Sac Cordeliere.  It is my favorite vintage Hermes bag.  Cordeliere means knotted cord.  The hardware on this bag looks like a cord tied in a circle knot.

I am waiting for the right one to come back around.  One that is not so pristine that it has no personality, but not so used that the hardware doesn't align properly.   The right one came around when I was In LA.  I lived about 2 miles from Fashionphile when they were in Beverly Hills.   They had a Cordeliere and I went it to see it.  I was smitten.  The leather inside and outside was buttery soft.  Perfection.   It was a week after I bought my Kelly and I didn't want to spring another purchase on DH so soon.  It had been languishing in their inventory for months,  then it sold 3 days after I looked at it.  As a vintage bag, they are not that rare.  A couple come up on ebay every year but I want a certain hardware, a certain puffiness that only the earlier ones had, and a certain level on wear.  So I wait. 

I have wondered about your user name.   How did you select it?


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> My user name comes from Sac Cordeliere.  It is my favorite vintage Hermes bag.  Cordeliere means knotted cord.  The hardware on this bag looks like a cord tied in a circle knot.
> 
> I am waiting for the right one to come back around.  One that is not so pristine that it has no personality, but not so used that the hardware doesn't align properly.   The right one came around when I was In LA.  I lived about 2 miles from Fashionphile when they were in Beverly Hills.   They had a Cordeliere and I went it to see it.  I was smitten.  The leather inside and outside was buttery soft.  Perfection.   It was a week after I bought my Kelly and I didn't want to spring another purchase on DH so soon.  It had been languishing in their inventory for months,  then it sold 3 days after I looked at it.  As a vintage bag, they are not that rare.  A couple come up on ebay every year but I want a certain hardware, a certain puffiness that only the earlier ones had, and a certain level on wear.  So I wait.
> 
> I have wondered about your user name.   How did you select it?


That's so interesting about your username. I have never seen sac cordeliere. I will have to look it up. Hope you find one soon. What are the specs on your Kelly?


----------



## Cordeliere

Moirai said:


> That's so interesting about your username. I have never seen sac cordeliere. I will have to look it up. Hope you find one soon. What are the specs on your Kelly?



My first one was a black sellier porc 28 that i got from Doc Ride.   Then this past Dec I got a retourne vache natural 28 from the 1950s that is pretty amazing.   I keep promising to post a picture of it, but felt a need to stage it so it keeps not happening.

Here is a Sac Cordeliere that was for sale on ebay last year.  This one was from 1988.  I would lke an older one because they had more fill in the flap and are sort of pillow like.  (Not that you can see that from this picture).


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> My first one was a black sellier porc 28 that i got from Doc Ride.   Then this past Dec I got a retourne vache natural 28 from the 1950s that is pretty amazing.   I keep promising to post a picture of it, but felt a need to stage it so it keeps not happening.
> 
> Here is a Sac Cordeliere that was for sale on ebay last year.  This one was from 1988.  I would lke an older one because they had more fill in the flap and are sort of pillow like.  (Not that you can see that from this picture).
> 
> View attachment 3639109


The knot design is gorgeous. I see why you love it. I saw pics in exotic leather too, just beautiful. Please post pics of your Kelly when you can. Would love to see.


----------



## Cordeliere

Moirai said:


> The knot design is gorgeous. I see why you love it. I saw pics in exotic leather too, just beautiful. Please post pics of your Kelly when you can. Would love to see.



I have decided I am tired of hearing myself say I am going to post it.  As soon as the sun light is right today, I will take a pic.  Staging would be nice, but the great should not be the enemy of the good.   The reason I feel so fussy about the pic is that the ebay pictures had a background that I hated.  And the seller who is from the purse forum took the pictures to show her every flaw.  When she came, she was so much better than I expected.  I don't want to embarrass her by putting her out there like those pics of movie stars without their make up that make them look ghastly.


----------



## Cordeliere

Well I had an epiphany.   I realized this is the 21st century and we have electric lights so I don't have to wait for the sun to be just right.   I drug the floor lamp up from my husband's study.   No more excuses.  Here she is.    

The thing I loved about her the most was the varying colors of brown around the turnlock.  It reminds me of a deer.    

She has belonged to two different TPFers before me.  The last one treated her well with Blackrocks.   She is velvety soft.  And I am all about the feel when it comes to bags.  There are places you can see she must have been dry at one time but they are moist now.  She has a slightly yellowish undertone which is not surprising since she is vache.  I like her better when she looks more taupe-ish.   Reading docs thread, I learned that you can push the patina in vache by doing alternating treatments of Blackrocks, Obenauf, and Hermes saddle baum.   I just have to figure out how to get the saddle baum as I have read they don't carry it in the US.  I am hoping that will tone down the yellowish tint even more.

The last pic with with her younger sister who arrived before she did.


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> Well I had an epiphany.   I realized this is the 21st century and we have electric lights so I don't have to wait for the sun to be just right.   I drug the floor lamp up from my husband's study.   No more excuses.  Here she is.
> 
> The thing I loved about her the most was the varying colors of brown around the turnlock.  It reminds me of a deer.
> 
> She has belonged to two different TPFers before me.  The last one treated her well with Blackrocks.   She is velvety soft.  And I am all about the feel when it comes to bags.  There are places you can see she must have been dry at one time but they are moist now.  She has a slightly yellowish undertone which is not surprising since she is vache.  I like her better when she looks more taupe-ish.   Reading docs thread, I learned that you can push the patina in vache by doing alternating treatments of Blackrocks, Obenauf, and Hermes saddle baum.   I just have to figure out how to get the saddle baum as I have read they don't carry it in the US.  I am hoping that will tone down the yellowish tint even more.
> 
> The last pic with with her younger sister who arrived before she did.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639176
> 
> View attachment 3639177
> 
> View attachment 3639178


WOW!!!  Thank you for posting these beautiful bags! And vache Kelly is from the 50's! She looks amazing. And so does the black sellier. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

Moirai said:


> WOW!!!  Thank you for posting these beautiful bags! And vache Kelly is from the 50's! She looks amazing. And so does the black sellier. Enjoy!!!



Thank you for the compliment and thank you for the nudge that got me off my duff to post.


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> Well I had an epiphany.   I realized this is the 21st century and we have electric lights so I don't have to wait for the sun to be just right.   I drug the floor lamp up from my husband's study.   No more excuses.  Here she is.
> 
> The thing I loved about her the most was the varying colors of brown around the turnlock.  It reminds me of a deer.
> 
> She has belonged to two different TPFers before me.  The last one treated her well with Blackrocks.   She is velvety soft.  And I am all about the feel when it comes to bags.  There are places you can see she must have been dry at one time but they are moist now.  She has a slightly yellowish undertone which is not surprising since she is vache.  I like her better when she looks more taupe-ish.   Reading docs thread, I learned that you can push the patina in vache by doing alternating treatments of Blackrocks, Obenauf, and Hermes saddle baum.   I just have to figure out how to get the saddle baum as I have read they don't carry it in the US.  I am hoping that will tone down the yellowish tint even more.
> 
> The last pic with with her younger sister who arrived before she did.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639176
> 
> View attachment 3639177
> 
> View attachment 3639178



Beauties! I'm glad you finally posted. I have the same problem with posting photos.


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> Beauties! I'm glad you finally posted. I have the same problem with posting photos.



Thank you.  I am glad I posted too.  It feels like something I can cross of my to do list.  Posting pics is actually a lot of work IMHO.   If I use my digital camera instead of my cell phone, I have to go to a photo reducing site.  I don't know how the regulars on the scarf of the day thread do it.  I guess it gets easier with practice.


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> Thank you.  I am glad I posted too.  It feels like something I can cross of my to do list.  Posting pics is actually a lot of work IMHO.   If I use my digital camera instead of my cell phone, I have to go to a photo reducing site.  I don't know how the regulars on the scarf of the day thread do it.  I guess it gets easier with practice.



I feel exactly the same way. For me it is a lot of work. I always get the shadow of my phone covering the item!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hello, and sending apologies for my delayed replies!



nicole0612 said:


> We will have to wait on BBC as the resident hot yoga expert, but I did hot yoga 1-2 times per week for a couple of years before I was married and had a lot more free time. I personally love heat, so I am interested if BBC also prefers warmer temperatures for exercise.  When I was injured from running back in college off and on I hated it because all I was allowed to do was to swim and the pool was so freezing.  Once I realized that I could do my workout in the hot tub I was in heaven.
> When I exercise hard enough I get very hot, but I hate the feeling of being cold beforehand (since one has to go in underdressed in order to be appropriately dressed during the workout) and much more I hate cooling down afterwards and being freezing as the sweat cools.  Hot yoga is great because it is warm before and after the workout as well.  The downside is that you get very sweaty, so some of the balancing poses become difficult because your elbows will slip off your knees when you try to balance in crow pose for example.  The essential thing is to come prepared: a liquid-absorbing microfiber cloth that goes over the yoga mat to soak up any sweat and to keep your feet gripping well, a similar towel (or two) for wiping sweat off your face, body and hands, a large bottle of water for rehydrating or a brutal headache will result, moisture-wicking clothing, and a membership to a small and clean studio with fun instructors (I did some yoga in other settings and it can get very gross and smelly, imagine pools of sweat everywhere, never again).
> If you're considering it, I would start with a "less hot" hot yoga, like 90-95 degrees versus 105+ degrees.  Huge difference.  I would also start with a more friendly place, as some Bikram yoga instructors can be very strict and a bit harsh.  I personally love the hot version of "power vinyasa" yoga.
> I just found this little explanation online about the difference between common types of yoga: http://dailyburn.com/life/fitness/yoga-for-beginners-kundalini-yin-bikram/



*nicole*, regarding your previous mention of endurance sports, I'm in awe! And thank you so much for all your thoughts on hot yoga, so helpful!  The info in the link was great, too. The cleanliness issue is very important to me! The studio I'm interested in notes, on their website, all they do to maintain this. Regarding temp. when exercising, I don't like to be cold, either. A few years ago, I was going to a water exercise class at an outside pool, early mornings in the summer. I loved it, but literally shivered through the whole class. Plus there was the additional time freezing when getting in and out! Feeling so cold the entire time was a huge deterrent! We have an infared sauna, which I use a lot, so I'm used to getting very hot, but not really used to exerting while hot. That's one of the challenges for me. The other is that I've lost strength. I'm really pretty flexible, but need to get stronger.



BBC said:


> No, sweetie, do not power through ANY pose - 1. if you do, you can hurt yourself; and 2. You won't get better in the pose. Take a step back. See where the weakness is and acknowledge that. See if there is a place of strength that can help. If so, great, but if not just focus on what you CAN do that day.
> 
> Ah, the heat. Every studio is different, every teacher is different, the weather is different, every day I am different. Some studios are hotter or cooler. Some days it's easier. Or not! I do prefer heat to cold, but I won't say that I am used to it - I will say that I have done it enough to know that I can make it through the class (aka "I won't die in class"). It helps if you do not drink coffee before class, as that supposedly makes you hotter (I drink it anyway). Most of the time it actually does not bother me - you really must really really focus 1000% on what you are doing in class so you do forget about the heat, but when it does bother me, I always remember:
> 
> IT IS SO GOOD FOR YOUR SKIN.  There is just no getting past that. In the years that I have been practicing I stopped getting facials as I no longer need them, and my face has been aging more slowly than expected. I am routinely mistaken for significantly younger than my age. ITS WORTH IT.
> 
> Hm, I think it will depend on the studio because the Bikram series doesn't include crow, the balancing poses are done standing and only two require grabbing -1 your foot and -2 your ankle. But it still can get a little slippery, just wipe your hands first.
> 
> But otherwise your suggestions are perfect. Get a mat towel, which is grippy on one side. Most people use them during standing series for grip, although I do not, I prefer to feel the mat under my feet and it also makes it a little more challenging in some of the poses (like triangle). You must have water - actually do two water bottles, one with a packet of Emergen-C in it, which you should start sipping 1/2 hour before class. After class you must have something, even coconut water, which may or may not prevent the headache, depending on whether it's a dehydration headache or a detox headache.
> 
> Before you go the first time, it will help to go online an take a look at the poses first. It will take a VERY long time to learn how to do them and THAT's TOTALLY OK and EXPECTED!!!! After almost 14 years of practice, I am STILL learning new 'tweaks' to my practice. All the teacher wants is for you to stay in the room. Take as many breaks as you want, there is no judgement, it happens all the time.



*BBC*, Thanks so much for all the info and tips!  I'm so impressed you've been doing it for 14 years! I so agree about the benefits of sweating regularly. We've had our sauna for 10 years, and it feels like a luxury to use it as much as I want. It was especially nice to use frequently this past winter, as it was unusually chilly. I like Emergen-C in water for electrolytes, too, and often add a bit of sea salt to it, as well. I need to feel a bit better with a current health issue before attempting Bikram, or Power Yoga (the 2 types offered at my local studio), but hopefully I'll able to try it soon. I just feel like it would be beneficial for me on so many levels.


----------



## Cordeliere

i was just looking through pictures on my computer hunting for something and I found 4 pictures that illustrate what I mean about finding the right Sac Cordeliere.    Consider this as Corde's tutorial on evaluating vintage.  If there is a vintage style you love, look at a lot of them until you recognize the differences.

Here is the original one that stole my heart.  Although now with my more trained eye, I would be slightly critical of the hardware alignment.  What I mean by that is the lower part of the clasp that locks around the ring is attached with 2 rivets.   The rivets show on this one.  When the alignment is right, the circle covers the rivets.  On the plus side, see how puffy it is?  And look at the black in the hardware making it two dimensional and a bit less formal.


Here is one that is so flat it looks like an elephant sat on it.  It is exotic and I guess it it is hard to make that puffy.  But it does have good hardware alignment and the black in the cord.



Here is one that is fabulous in terms of puffiness and good hardware alignment.  It was dirt  cheap too.  But it is blue and I am committed to black for this bag.


And here is one with very conspicuous rivets and dry skin and not much puff.


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> Well I had an epiphany.   I realized this is the 21st century and we have electric lights so I don't have to wait for the sun to be just right.   I drug the floor lamp up from my husband's study.   No more excuses.  Here she is.
> 
> The thing I loved about her the most was the varying colors of brown around the turnlock.  It reminds me of a deer.
> 
> She has belonged to two different TPFers before me.  The last one treated her well with Blackrocks.   She is velvety soft.  And I am all about the feel when it comes to bags.  There are places you can see she must have been dry at one time but they are moist now.  She has a slightly yellowish undertone which is not surprising since she is vache.  I like her better when she looks more taupe-ish.   Reading docs thread, I learned that you can push the patina in vache by doing alternating treatments of Blackrocks, Obenauf, and Hermes saddle baum.   I just have to figure out how to get the saddle baum as I have read they don't carry it in the US.  I am hoping that will tone down the yellowish tint even more.
> 
> The last pic with with her younger sister who arrived before she did.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639176
> 
> View attachment 3639177
> 
> View attachment 3639178



Hi Cordeliere, What a beautiful bag.  I use Passier Lederbalsam on my saddles, bridles and boots (it smells divine and can bring dry leather back to life) but they currently have H Baum on the H US site, if this is what you're looking for...

http://usa.hermes.com/equestrian/fo...e/oils-and-balms/e-oils-and-balms-89149.html#


----------



## cafecreme15

Hi all! I have a general question about a color and I'm not sure if this is the proper place to ask it, so forgive me if I am interrupting the conversation with something that would be better suited elsewhere. I am planning on purchasing an Evelyne this summer in what I have been calling a "neutral blue" and I have fallen in love with bleu agate! Last time I was in the store, my SA told me this is a seasonal color. Does anyone know if this color will likely still be around/relatively easy to find in a couple of months from now? Thanks so much!


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi all! I have a general question about a color and I'm not sure if this is the proper place to ask it, so forgive me if I am interrupting the conversation with something that would be better suited elsewhere. I am planning on purchasing an Evelyne this summer in what I have been calling a "neutral blue" and I have fallen in love with bleu agate! Last time I was in the store, my SA told me this is a seasonal color. Does anyone know if this color will likely still be around/relatively easy to find in a couple of months from now? Thanks so much!



Yes I think it will. Good luck.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes I think it will. Good luck.


Thank you! Can you recommend any similar back-up blues in this color family, just in case? I've already thought of bleu de galice and bleu mallard, but just want to make sure Im not missing anything!


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! Can you recommend any similar back-up blues in this color family, just in case? I've already thought of bleu de galice and bleu mallard, but just want to make sure Im not missing anything!



If you want neutral I would say blue glacier, blue agate,  blue sapphire or blue nuit going from lighter to darker. Both mallard- Colvert- and bleu de galice have some green tones in them which makes them less neutral to me. Blue Hydra and blue Zanzibar are around. Both are very bright and have undertones that make them less neutral. I can't describe why. But I have a bleu hydra picotin and it doesn't go with everything. Blue electric is versatile but also very bright. There is a new blue zephyr that is light that might be interesting. I haven't seen it yet. And if course there are various blue greens like blue atoll, cobalt, blue paon etc.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> If you want neutral I would say blue glacier, blue agate,  blue sapphire or blue nuit going from lighter to darker. Both mallard- Colvert- and bleu de galice have some green tones in them which makes them less neutral to me. Blue Hydra and blue Zanzibar are around. Both are very bright and have undertones that make them less neutral. I can't describe why. But I have a bleu hydra picotin and it doesn't go with everything. Blue electric is versatile but also very bright. There is a new blue zephyr that is light that might be interesting. I haven't seen it yet. And if course there are various blue greens like blue atoll, cobalt, blue paon etc.


Yes, I agree with this. I definitely want a more subdued blue. Hopefully I won't have any trouble finding one that works with a wishlist of a color that isn't uncommon and also complete with back up options!


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> Hi Cordeliere, What a beautiful bag.  I use Passier Lederbalsam on my saddles, bridles and boots (it smells divine and can bring dry leather back to life) but they currently have H Baum on the H US site, if this is what you're looking for...
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/equestrian/fo...e/oils-and-balms/e-oils-and-balms-89149.html#


Thank you.

Edit:  Immediately followed the link and ordered.   I don't think I would have realized that was what doc called saddle baum, so I would have never found it.  Thank you again.  I really appreciate the link.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Well I had an epiphany.   I realized this is the 21st century and we have electric lights so I don't have to wait for the sun to be just right.   I drug the floor lamp up from my husband's study.   No more excuses.  Here she is.
> 
> The thing I loved about her the most was the varying colors of brown around the turnlock.  It reminds me of a deer.
> 
> She has belonged to two different TPFers before me.  The last one treated her well with Blackrocks.   She is velvety soft.  And I am all about the feel when it comes to bags.  There are places you can see she must have been dry at one time but they are moist now.  She has a slightly yellowish undertone which is not surprising since she is vache.  I like her better when she looks more taupe-ish.   Reading docs thread, I learned that you can push the patina in vache by doing alternating treatments of Blackrocks, Obenauf, and Hermes saddle baum.   I just have to figure out how to get the saddle baum as I have read they don't carry it in the US.  I am hoping that will tone down the yellowish tint even more.
> 
> The last pic with with her younger sister who arrived before she did.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639176
> 
> View attachment 3639177
> 
> View attachment 3639178


Cordy, your Kellys are really gorgeous! Like you, I love those varying browns and tans of the vache. Major congrats!!!


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> Hi Cordeliere, What a beautiful bag.  I use Passier Lederbalsam on my saddles, bridles and boots (it smells divine and can bring dry leather back to life) but they currently have H Baum on the H US site, if this is what you're looking for...
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/equestrian/fo...e/oils-and-balms/e-oils-and-balms-89149.html#


Thanks, prepster, I just ordered both! I have tons of products here for my vintage bags, but I always like buying something new, especially if it's highly recommended by a tPF'er *and* smells divine!!


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> Cordy, your Kellys are really gorgeous! Like you, I love those varying browns and tans of the vache. Major congrats!!!



Thank you.  I think of you when I blackrock and how you have mastered the zen of massaging moisture into a vintage bag.


----------



## Moirai

momasaurus said:


> Thanks, prepster, I just ordered both! I have tons of products here for my vintage bags, but I always like buying something new, especially if it's highly recommended by a tPF'er *and* smells divine!!


I use Saphir polish on my BBK. Is there a better polish to try? This sounds silly but I'm afraid of buffing too hard after applying polish in fear of rubbing the color off. I appreciate any tips.


----------



## momasaurus

Moirai said:


> I use Saphir polish on my BBK. Is there a better polish to try? This sounds silly but I'm afraid of buffing too hard after applying polish in fear of rubbing the color off. I appreciate any tips.


Docride is really the expert here. Lots of info on her thread. I love Saphir, but sometimes it feels too oily, so I tend to rotate the massage creams, LOL. I don't think you can buff too hard, but I would definitely ask doc, to be sure.


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> Thanks, prepster, I just ordered both! I have tons of products here for my vintage bags, but I always like buying something new, especially if it's highly recommended by a tPF'er *and* smells divine!!



Effax Lederbalsam is another nice conditioner that smells like honey.  With all of them, a very little goes a long way, so go easy and just apply a very thin film.  I have tendency to get carried away.  They will buff to a nice shine.



cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! Can you recommend any similar back-up blues in this color family, just in case? I've already thought of bleu de galice and bleu mallard, but just want to make sure Im not missing anything!



There's Blue Jean, a pretty neutral blue that is slightly greener than Blue Agate, and more blue than Galice.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> Effax Lederbalsam is another nice conditioner that smells like honey.  With all of them, a very little goes a long way, so go easy and just apply a very thin film.  I have tendency to get carried away.  They will buff to a nice shine.
> 
> 
> 
> There's Blue Jean, a pretty neutral blue that is slightly greener than Blue Agate, and more blue than Galice.



Blue jean isn't currently in production


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Blue jean isn't currently in production



There are a few on the US H site, but I am not sure what sizes.  H makes such nice blues!   Edit:  Nope, looks like today just Jyp, Lindy and Victoria in Blue Jean.



Moirai said:


> I use Saphir polish on my BBK. Is there a better polish to try? This sounds silly but I'm afraid of buffing too hard after applying polish in fear of rubbing the color off. I appreciate any tips.



I think there is a trick to buffing, not to rub hard or scrub.  It is a light and quick motion (and makes my arm sore )


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> There are a few on the US H site, but I am not sure what sizes.  H makes such nice blues!
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is a trick to buffing, not to rub hard.  It is light and quick (and makes my arm sore )


Prepster, buff in a circular pattern? Any special cloth or cotton is good?


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> Prepster, buff in a circular pattern? Any special cloth or cotton is good?



I apply a thin film of product and let it sit for a few minutes, then use a soft cotton cloth diaper or strip of an old flannel sheet wrapped around three fingers, and just go lightly back and forth with short, quick strokes to "wipe" off the product and bring up the shine.  As the rag gets product on it, I turn the rag to a fresh spot on the rag.

On my boots and tack I clean it, then apply product and then buff with a baby-soft buffing brush, then finish with a diaper or flannel rag.  Eventually leather gets a deep, rich luster.  I have a bridle that comes off of a sweaty, wet horse almost every day that is still in use after 25 years.  I love cleaning leather, it's very meditative.



momasaurus said:


> Docride is really the expert here. Lots of info on her thread. I love Saphir, but sometimes it feels too oily, so I tend to rotate the massage creams, LOL. I don't think you can buff too hard, but I would definitely ask doc, to be sure.



I think Momasaurus is right.  The idea is to feed the leather but not saturate it.  H of course recommends sending bags to spa, which may be the best way to go.


----------



## Notorious Pink

prepster said:


> I apply a thin film of product and let it sit for a few minutes, then use a soft cloth diaper or strip of an old flannel sheet wrapped around three fingers, and just go lightly back and forth with short, quick strokes to "wipe" off the product and bring up the shine.  As the rag gets product on it, I turn the rag to a fresh spot on the rag.
> 
> On my boots, I first buff with a soft buffing brush, then finish with a rag.  Eventually leather gets a deep, rich luster.  I have a bridle that goes comes off of a sweaty, wet horse almost every day that is still in use after 25 years.



I have a pair of gorgeous leather boots that I literally never wear. In five years I've worn them three or four times. They're Loro Piana and are lined in cashmere. Last time I went to put them on there was like a bit of a white film on them....instinctively I knew I should just rub them with my hands and the film disappeared and they were fine. But I do want to keep them in good shape even though I don't wear them much. Should I use a balm even though there is pretty much no issues or dirt on them?


----------



## prepster

BBC said:


> I have a pair of gorgeous leather boots that I literally never wear. In five years I've worn them three or four times. They're Loro Piana and are lined in cashmere. Last time I went to put them on there was like a bit of a white film on them....instinctively I knew I should just rub them with my hands and the film disappeared and they were fine. But I do want to keep them in good shape even though I don't wear them much. Should I use a balm even though there is pretty much no issues or dirt on them?



I would, so they don't dry out.  But I would also be sure to buff them well because it's a little bit of a catch-22--mold also loves oil and will start to climb all over oiled leather if it isn't used.   I know it's possible to bring leather back once it has started to dry, looks-wise, but structurally once it starts drying out, it's never quite the same.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> I apply a thin film of product and let it sit for a few minutes, then use a soft cotton cloth diaper or strip of an old flannel sheet wrapped around three fingers, and just go lightly back and forth with short, quick strokes to "wipe" off the product and bring up the shine.  As the rag gets product on it, I turn the rag to a fresh spot on the rag.
> 
> On my boots and tack I clean it, then apply product and then buff with a baby-soft buffing brush, then finish with a diaper or flannel rag.  Eventually leather gets a deep, rich luster.  I have a bridle that comes off of a sweaty, wet horse almost every day that is still in use after 25 years.  I love cleaning leather, it's very meditative.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Momasaurus is right.  The idea is to feed the leather but not saturate it.  H of course recommends doing nothing/sending bags to spa, which may be the best way to go.


Thanks, prepster! I will need to polish my leather boots too.


----------



## gracekelly

Moirai said:


> I use Saphir polish on my BBK. Is there a better polish to try? This sounds silly but I'm afraid of buffing too hard after applying polish in fear of rubbing the color off. I appreciate any tips.


I use Saphir on my vintage box Kellys.  I use Meltonian on most things, including shoes.  I also have Cadillac which, is very similar to Meltonian.  The Chanel people once gave me a bottle of Cadillac so I continue to use it on those bags.   I use old soft rags to buff or the little polishing cloths that the hotels give you to use. Old flannel works great too.  I think the real trick is not to use too much product with whichever one you are using, and let it dry for a few minutes prior to buffing.  Also, on vintage pieces, you can go back a few times and redo.  On my vintage box bags, I waited a few days in-between polish sessions.This is what the Hermes spa is doing when they polish your bags.   The lotion gets to soak in and the results are more lasting IMO.


----------



## Notorious Pink

prepster said:


> I would, so they don't dry out.  But I would also be sure to buff them well because it's a little bit of a catch-22--mold also loves oil and will start to climb all over oiled leather if it isn't used.   I know it's possible to bring leather back once it has started to dry, looks-wise, but structurally once it starts drying out, it's never quite the same.



Thank you! I'm not really too worried about the boots either drying out or getting moldy as I am very sensitive to temperature/humidity levels and in the closet it's good...it's also our office so I am in there a lot.


----------



## Moirai

gracekelly said:


> I use Saphir on my vintage box Kellys.  I use Meltonian on most things, including shoes.  I also have Cadillac which, is very similar to Meltonian.  The Chanel people once gave me a bottle of Cadillac so I continue to use it on those bags.   I use old soft rags to buff or the little polishing cloths that the hotels give you to use. Old flannel works great too.  I think the real trick is not to use too much product with whichever one you are using, and let it dry for a few minutes prior to buffing.  Also, on vintage pieces, you can go back a few times and redo.  On my vintage box bags, I waited a few days in-between polish sessions.This is what the Hermes spa is doing when they polish your bags.   The lotion gets to soak in and the results are more lasting IMO.


Thanks for the helpful tips, gracekelly.


----------



## Genie27

Can anything be done to fix scuffed calfskin on shoes? I have a couple of shoes/boots that are horribly scuffed at the toes and I don't know if they can be fixed up. What would one use - shoe cream/polish? I'm completely clueless.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Can anything be done to fix scuffed calfskin on shoes? I have a couple of shoes/boots that are horribly scuffed at the toes and I don't know if they can be fixed up. What would one use - shoe cream/polish? I'm completely clueless.


Tarrago dye


----------



## Genie27

Thank you, Grace! I will look into that - it looks like exactly what I need. I have a range of polishes etc, but was never sure how to deal with scuffs.

Have you, or anyone else heard of, or used the brand Fiebing? It's what's available at my local leather shop, or I can look on Amazon for the Tarrago.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Thank you, Grace! I will look into that - it looks like exactly what I need. I have a range of polishes etc, but was never sure how to deal with scuffs.
> 
> Have you, or anyone else heard of, or used the brand Fiebing? It's what's available at my local leather shop, or I can look on Amazon for the Tarrago.


I have only had experience with Tarrago.  Excellent color matches and very easy to use and really covers.  I buy it on Amazon and there are several shops that have it.  You need to use the dye if you really want something that will last.  Polish is good for touch ups, but doesn't last.


----------



## dharma

Cordeliere said:


> Well I had an epiphany.   I realized this is the 21st century and we have electric lights so I don't have to wait for the sun to be just right.   I drug the floor lamp up from my husband's study.   No more excuses.  Here she is.
> 
> The thing I loved about her the most was the varying colors of brown around the turnlock.  It reminds me of a deer.
> 
> She has belonged to two different TPFers before me.  The last one treated her well with Blackrocks.   She is velvety soft.  And I am all about the feel when it comes to bags.  There are places you can see she must have been dry at one time but they are moist now.  She has a slightly yellowish undertone which is not surprising since she is vache.  I like her better when she looks more taupe-ish.   Reading docs thread, I learned that you can push the patina in vache by doing alternating treatments of Blackrocks, Obenauf, and Hermes saddle baum.   I just have to figure out how to get the saddle baum as I have read they don't carry it in the US.  I am hoping that will tone down the yellowish tint even more.
> 
> The last pic with with her younger sister who arrived before she did.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639176
> 
> View attachment 3639177
> 
> View attachment 3639178


Cordie, she is one of the most beautiful bags I've ever seen! The mottling of color on her flap is exquisite. Thank you so much for posting a pic, what a treat! Congrats! Xo


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> Cordie, she is one of the most beautiful bags I've ever seen! The mottling of color on her flap is exquisite. Thank you so much for posting a pic, what a treat! Congrats! Xo



You are so kind.  When I saw her on ebay, the picture was so unflattering that I thought she was a bit of a sad sack.  When she came, she was so much better than I expected.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> I would, so they don't dry out.  But I would also be sure to buff them well because it's a little bit of a catch-22--mold also loves oil and will start to climb all over oiled leather if it isn't used.   I know it's possible to bring leather back once it has started to dry, looks-wise, but structurally once it starts drying out, it's never quite the same.


Prepster, why does mold settle on oiled leather if the item sits unused?  (this probably has some basic answer but it is not obvious to me).  
BTW, you noted how meditative it was to polish leather.  I used to polish my shoes religiously and yeah, that feeling's there, bringing the shoes to life.   Then all the shoe repair shops starting disappearing and so went the meltonian selection.   Who repairs shoes these days?  Not me.   I don't walk like I used to so I have less need to deal with worn down heels, etc..


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> i was just looking through pictures on my computer hunting for something and I found 4 pictures that illustrate what I mean about finding the right Sac Cordeliere.    Consider this as Corde's tutorial on evaluating vintage.  If there is a vintage style you love, look at a lot of them until you recognize the differences.
> 
> Here is the original one that stole my heart.  Although now with my more trained eye, I would be slightly critical of the hardware alignment.  What I mean by that is the lower part of the clasp that locks around the ring is attached with 2 rivets.   The rivets show on this one.  When the alignment is right, the circle covers the rivets.  On the plus side, see how puffy it is?  And look at the black in the hardware making it two dimensional and a bit less formal.
> View attachment 3639362
> 
> Here is one that is so flat it looks like an elephant sat on it.  It is exotic and I guess it it is hard to make that puffy.  But it does have good hardware alignment and the black in the cord.
> View attachment 3639364
> 
> 
> Here is one that is fabulous in terms of puffiness and good hardware alignment.  It was dirt  cheap too.  But it is blue and I am committed to black for this bag.
> View attachment 3639370
> 
> And here is one with very conspicuous rivets and dry skin and not much puff.
> View attachment 3639374


This is amazing info to have. You have an expert eye for your namesake bag. It all makes sense now!! And it's that yummy puffiness that is so hard to see in listing pictures. Yesterday I cleaned my barenia Christine and just loved the softness. Sigh.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> Prepster, why does mold settle on oiled leather if the item sits unused?  (this probably has some basic answer but it is not obvious to me).
> BTW, you noted how meditative it was to polish leather.  I used to polish my shoes religiously and yeah, that feeling's there, bringing the shoes to life.   Then all the shoe repair shops starting disappearing and so went the meltonian selection.   Who repairs shoes these days?  Not me.   I don't walk like I used to so I have less need to deal with worn down heels, etc..


 
I don't really know.  I think the mold feeds on the oil.  The only thing necessary for mold to grow is available mold spores, mold food (ie., organic matter), the right temperature, and moisture.  That's why it is rare to see oil paintings in the tropics in public spaces also.  Mold loves Linseed oil.  Most airports and hotels etc. that use large abstract canvases--those are acrylics.  Or they do sculpture or glass.  I had to repaint my front door in acrylic latex because it is in shade, and the oil paint just got too moldy.  I suppose mold still technically grows on leather that gets used, it's just that it's getting wiped off through use.  I can oil a saddle if I'm using it every day, but if I put too much oil on and it sits in the tack room, it will be covered with a film in a few days.  It's kind of interesting (and hopeful) that nature will just go about its business regardless of what we do to thwart it.  

Interesting about shoe repair shops.  There are fewer places to get tack repaired too.  Hermes saddles are still things of outrageous beauty.  They really kind of take one's breath away.


----------



## EmileH

I absolutely still get my shoes repaired. It's hard to find good places but well worth it. I wear down the heels and soles of my favorites. I kept my favorite pair of suede boots going for ten years by resoling them several times. It took me that long to find a replacement pair that I loved as much.


----------



## Genie27

I take my shoes and boots to the repair shop all the time - I have rubberized some shoe soles, and replaced heels and soles on several boots. The place I go to is renowned for doing some magic to red soles etc, but I like to see wear on my red soles, so I only get them to work on my worn-out stuff. 

The guy recommends that I replace brand new-ish stiletto tips as even the high end brands don't use good quality tips. They use vibram, which I think helps with shock absorption.

I also keep my leather insoles from my Prada sneakers to replace cheap synthetic insoles in Skechers/Merrell etc. I'm convinced they are cooler than the synthetic stuff.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I absolutely still get my shoes repaired. It's hard to find good places but well worth it. I wear down the heels and soles of my favorites. I kept my favorite pair of suede boots going for ten years by resoling them several times. It took me that long to find a replacement pair that I loved as much.


Me too.  I have many pairs of Tod's loafers and my shoemaker is a whiz at repairing the heels and soles and still keeping the Tod's name on the back of the shoe.  Given the cost of new ones, it would be crazy not to repair them.


----------



## eagle1002us

There may still be a shoe repair shop in the location I would go to.   The last time I went there, years ago, the shoe guy refused to put cleats on the heels of some new shoes.   He apparently wanted to replace worn heels only.   I finally got him to put the darn cleats on and I think he used only one tack or nail in each, so they'd fall off easily.   

Ok, excuse this if it sounds rant-y.   There's a guy in Virginia that has a prominent shop on a main thoroughfare.   He was recommended to me for luggage repair, etc.   I had him re-dye my worn Coach bag.   I didn't notice he took the Coach hard wear off and replaced it with some generic hardware (strap clips as I recall).   

Ask a watchmaker to quartz a vintage watch and he keeps the movement.   It has to occur to me to ask for the innards back and I don't think to (complicated by fact that DH is courier for this task).  I'm not talking about valuable watches, they're interesting costume ones, mostly, but if I sell them, I should really provided the movement.   These things are sneaky.


----------



## Genie27

Eagle, what are cleats? I only know of the ones on the bottom of soccer shoes. Do they make different kinds for other shoes?


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Eagle, what are cleats? I only know of the ones on the bottom of soccer shoes. Do they make different kinds for other shoes?


Moon-shaped (less than full round moon) small metal plates that are attached to the part of a broad (like oxford or loafer) part of the heel where the heel is starting to wear.  They're like teeny human horse-shoes.   It's possible they are also called taps.  

Thank you for replying Genie.   I was afraid I was in too much of a snit for anyone to reply.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> Moon-shaped (less than full round moon) small metal plates that are attached to the part of a broad (like oxford or loafer) part of the heel where the heel is starting to wear.  They're like teeny human horse-shoes.   It's possible they are also called taps.
> 
> Thank you for replying Genie.   I was afraid I was in too much of a snit for anyone to reply.


Now I know what you are referring to!  I couldn't understand why you would want cleats hahahaha!  Taps I know about!


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Now I know what you are referring to!  I couldn't understand why you would want cleats hahahaha!  Taps I know about!


Cleats, taps, it's all the same pop (oops, I meant _soda_).


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you for replying Genie.   I was afraid I was in too much of a snit for anyone to reply.



I didn't think you sounded ranty at all.  And even if you did, it would have been fine.   

I have a tendency to complain about how hard things are.  I find that kind of complaining helps me get stuff done.  It only recently occurred to me that maybe people don't want to hear it.   Like right now, it is too hard to find the right emoticon.  ha ha

So as far as I am concerned, rant away.


----------



## Genie27

Yeah I'd be annoyed too if someone replaced hardware on me. I also don't tend to notice some things till way after the fact. 

I haven't seen these metal tips before- except when I was looking for info on my new rockstuds and some people put some round tips on the front sole. They would not work in cold/snow/ice, I think.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> Cleats, taps, it's all the same pop (oops, I meant _soda_).


Well you had me going with cleats!  Cleats are the spikey things on the bottom of athletic shoes.  I couldn't understand why you would want them   However, perhaps you were going for this look


----------



## kewave

gracekelly said:


> Well you had me going with cleats!  Cleats are the spikey things on the bottom of athletic shoes.  I couldn't understand why you would want them   However, perhaps you were going for this look


Haha...just in case one goes directly from office to golf or football!


----------



## Rouge H

Back in my day, I could of used a pair of those to step on or kick my PIA 9-5 Boss, 



gracekelly said:


> Well you had me going with cleats!  Cleats are the spikey things on the bottom of athletic shoes.  I couldn't understand why you would want them   However, perhaps you were going for this look


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Moon-shaped (less than full round moon) small metal plates that are attached to the part of a broad (like oxford or loafer) part of the heel where the heel is starting to wear.  They're like teeny human horse-shoes.   It's possible they are also called taps.
> 
> Thank you for replying Genie.   I was afraid I was in too much of a snit for anyone to reply.



Eagle, I have always wondered what these things are on the soles of shoes!! Thanks for clearing up the mystery!

I can totally identify with your annoyance as well. Here is my repair rant.
I had always taken my shoes in to the boutique to have them resoled or have scuffs buffed out. Ferragamo in particular was a thorn in my side, always trying to put me off and saying that they will overcharge me, much better for me to just send them in myself, here is the card of the repair company etc. That has always annoyed me, because I already drove to the shop with my shoes, I am fine with the fee, just send them in please! 
I am usually not an "entitled customer", but I feel like I paid enough money for the shoes and I am a repeat customer, it is a service that you offer, either discontinue the service or just take them and smile and make me feel like I am not annoying you. It's only like $75 to get them resoled and they do a great job and if I wanted to take care of it myself why am I at your counter holding my shoes in my hand? 
So finally my husband had 3 pairs of shoes that needed to be fixed up and resoled so I decided I would send them in myself to this company with a pair of my own shoes. First of all, shipping with insurance was $100 one way. I also had to pay for return shipping. I filled out a form from their website with instructions for each shoe and submitted it through their website and also printed a copy to put in the box for extra certainty. My shoes were Chanel short leather boots that I loved and my instructions were: "Resole the heel only. Do not paint over the Chanel logo. Do not polish the shoes". One MONTH later they were ready and each shoe was $85 and my boots were $50. They came back and one of my husband's shoes had the new soles misaligned so that one end stuck out and the other end did not go all of the way to the end! My boots were a tragedy. They put a new sole on the toe and did not touch the heel! It was still worn down on the corner where my heel strikes in walking (and that is the only reason that I sent them in). They painted black over the entire sole so the logo is under a coat of black (now they look fake) and they put shiny shiny shiny black polish over the leather which used to be the perfect Chanel off-black color. I was not happy! I called and complained and they had me ship them back and resoled my husband's shoes (came back still misaligned) and put a new sole on the heel of my boots (but they charged me another $30). I have not worn them since.
I am definitely going back to the boutique next time.

So eagle, how is THAT for a rant? [emoji83]


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> I didn't think you sounded ranty at all.  And even if you did, it would have been fine.
> 
> I have a tendency to complain about how hard things are.  I find that kind of complaining helps me get stuff done.  It only recently occurred to me that maybe people don't want to hear it.   Like right now, it is too hard to find the right emoticon.  ha ha
> 
> So as far as I am concerned, rant away.



THIS! I know exactly what you mean. Complaining helps me to go from the contemplation stage to the action stage.


----------



## nicole0612

Like I just realized I can probably buff my black black black boots and make them normal colored again.

Or maybe my husband can do it [emoji14]


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> There may still be a shoe repair shop in the location I would go to.   The last time I went there, years ago, the shoe guy refused to put cleats on the heels of some new shoes.   He apparently wanted to replace worn heels only.   I finally got him to put the darn cleats on and I think he used only one tack or nail in each, so they'd fall off easily.
> 
> Ok, excuse this if it sounds rant-y.   There's a guy in Virginia that has a prominent shop on a main thoroughfare.   He was recommended to me for luggage repair, etc.   I had him re-dye my worn Coach bag.   I didn't notice he took the Coach hard wear off and replaced it with some generic hardware (strap clips as I recall).
> 
> Ask a watchmaker to quartz a vintage watch and he keeps the movement.   It has to occur to me to ask for the innards back and I don't think to (complicated by fact that DH is courier for this task).  I'm not talking about valuable watches, they're interesting costume ones, mostly, but if I sell them, I should really provided the movement.   These things are sneaky.






nicole0612 said:


> Eagle, I have always wondered what these things are on the soles of shoes!! Thanks for clearing up the mystery!
> 
> I can totally identify with your annoyance as well. Here is my repair rant.
> I had always taken my shoes in to the boutique to have them resoled or have scuffs buffed out. Ferragamo in particular was a thorn in my side, always trying to put me off and saying that they will overcharge me, much better for me to just send them in myself, here is the card of the repair company etc. That has always annoyed me, because I already drove to the shop with my shoes, I am fine with the fee, just send them in please!
> I am usually not an "entitled customer", but I feel like I paid enough money for the shoes and I am a repeat customer, it is a service that you offer, either discontinue the service or just take them and smile and make me feel like I am not annoying you. It's only like $75 to get them resoled and they do a great job and if I wanted to take care of it myself why am I at your counter holding my shoes in my hand?
> So finally my husband had 3 pairs of shoes that needed to be fixed up and resoled so I decided I would send them in myself to this company with a pair of my own shoes. First of all, shipping with insurance was $100 one way. I also had to pay for return shipping. I filled out a form from their website with instructions for each shoe and submitted it through their website and also printed a copy to put in the box for extra certainty. My shoes were Chanel short leather boots that I loved and my instructions were: "Resole the heel only. Do not paint over the Chanel logo. Do not polish the shoes". One MONTH later they were ready and each shoe was $85 and my boots were $50. They came back and one of my husband's shoes had the new soles misaligned so that one end stuck out and the other end did not go all of the way to the end! My boots were a tragedy. They put a new sole on the toe and did not touch the heel! It was still worn down on the corner where my heel strikes in walking (and that is the only reason that I sent them in). They painted black over the entire sole so the logo is under a coat of black (now they look fake) and they put shiny shiny shiny black polish over the leather which used to be the perfect Chanel off-black color. I was not happy! I called and complained and they had me ship them back and resoled my husband's shoes (came back still misaligned) and put a new sole on the heel of my boots (but they charged me another $30). I have not worn them since.
> I am definitely going back to the boutique next time.
> 
> So eagle, how is THAT for a rant?



Oh my gosh Eagle and Nicole, I feel so horrible for you!  I would have been apoplectic!  When I get to the melt-down stage DH usually tells me to "calm down."


----------



## Mindi B

And THAT always helps, doesn't it, prepster?  Nothing quells one's fury like being told to "Calm down."


----------



## gracekelly

I now appreciate my local  cobbler all the more!  He has always done a superb job on our shoes. He has even made canvas straps for my Kellys. I source the materials and bring him an HERMES strap to copy and he gets it done with minimal fuss.  I would be beyond furious to have the experiences that you ladies have had.


----------



## Genie27

So here's a first world problem if I ever heard one - My DBF has a work trip to London planned for April. I had hoped to go along and do some H-shopping, but they are jumping around a lot, so it doesn't make sense for me to go. Plus it's my busy time at work.

Then I'd hoped I could just give him an H wish-list for Heathrow, but he's now flying out of Gatwick. 

He will be staying in London for one extra day so he offered to shop in the city for me. Now this is a *very* big deal, as he *loathes* shopping. I'm tempted to give him a very specific/detailed wish list - 1 H store only, closest to his hotel, etc and hope for the best, but I'm afraid that he may not bother with the hassle of de-tax at the airport. If he gets offered a big ticket item, or even a couple of CSGMs or moussies that could add up..

I trust his taste, and the likelihood of him getting a B or K is non-existent, but I also don't want to end up with an undesireable size/colour/hw/leather if he gets overwhelmed - I'm afraid there are too many variables to leave in the wind, especially since I have a wide window of what will or will not work. He's not familiar with H details - I don't want to end up with a B40 in Poppy Epsom, un-detaxed and then be ungrateful for his effort.

Please help me quell my mini-panic attack - he's not going to get offered a B anywhere in London, right? But if he does, I want him to have my wish list, just in case. I mean a 30B with GHW, in any deep jewel tone in Togo would be heavenly.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> So here's a first world problem if I ever heard one - My DBF has a work trip to London planned for April. I had hoped to go along and do some H-shopping, but they are jumping around a lot, so it doesn't make sense for me to go. Plus it's my busy time at work.
> 
> Then I'd hoped I could just give him an H wish-list for Heathrow, but he's now flying out of Gatwick.
> 
> He will be staying in London for one extra day so he offered to shop in the city for me. Now this is a *very* big deal, as he *loathes* shopping. I'm tempted to give him a very specific/detailed wish list - 1 H store only, closest to his hotel, etc and hope for the best, but I'm afraid that he may not bother with the hassle of de-tax at the airport. If he gets offered a big ticket item, or even a couple of CSGMs or moussies that could add up..
> 
> I trust his taste, and the likelihood of him getting a B or K is non-existent, but I also don't want to end up with an undesireable size/colour/hw/leather if he gets overwhelmed - I'm afraid there are too many variables to leave in the wind, especially since I have a wide window of what will or will not work. He's not familiar with H details - I don't want to end up with a B40 in Poppy Epsom, un-detaxed and then be ungrateful for his effort.
> 
> Please help me quell my mini-panic attack - he's not going to get offered a B anywhere in London, right? But if he does, I want him to have my wish list, just in case. I mean a 30B with GHW, in any deep jewel tone in Togo would be heavenly.


Does he know the price points of what might be on your wish list?  He might be shocked and you would not want that.  I would keep bags off the list.  If there is a specific scarf that you want and you KNOW it is going to work, then you could tell him.  I would think that worst case you could exchange at your local boutique.  On the whole, I would let him wander in and if he sees something he likes, then he can buy it for you as a gift.


----------



## lulilu

Are things that much cheaper in London now due to the weakness of the pound?  I was there a few years ago and the savings were not much, and depended on de--taxing.


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> Hi Cordeliere, What a beautiful bag.  I use Passier Lederbalsam on my saddles, bridles and boots (it smells divine and can bring dry leather back to life) but they currently have H Baum on the H US site, if this is what you're looking for...
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/equestrian/fo...e/oils-and-balms/e-oils-and-balms-89149.html#


Jumping back in here to ask if you use this on any bags, and which leathers? Thanks so much!


----------



## Genie27

gracekelly said:


> Does he know the price points of what might be on your wish list?


You are wise beyond your years, GK. He does know the price point, as he was with me when I bought my J last summer, but it is a shocking amount, never the less, especially for someone like him.

I was OK with giving him a wish list to pick something out for me at the airport - a Calvi or a Maxi Twilly would be nice, and not be too shocking - a CSGM or Moussie would be higher on the eyebrow-raising scale, but if he's going to an actual store, then it would be a missed opportunity to not ask for a B. Hence my concern if I should even ask him to try. I was leaning towards not having him waste his one day in London even if it's only one store, but then he said he would like to get me something, especially if it was not easily available at home.

Lulilu, there is a bit of savings, as we are taxed at 13% up here, more importantly, the stock at my local store is reserved for bigger spenders than I could ever manage. So it's a matter of opportunity and options as well. It was significantly cheaper last summer to buy in Rome (pre-Brexit) - I have not run numbers based on the current prices.


----------



## gracekelly

What is the duty situation with purchases made in England and brought into Canada?    As I said before, let him go to the H store and pick something for you, but I would stay away from high ticket items.  He could find something that would fall into the 800 personal exemption category.  On the other hand, if you give him the full monty, it will tell you if he can deal with it or scurry away. .


----------



## Meta

@Genie27 Bag deliveries have been slow in UK with the weak £, so chances of being offered a B30 is very slim. I overheard an SA asking the leather dept SA if they have any B/K as one client was willing to spend £ across depts and the response was, there just isn't any B/K to offer. Also, most bags are for display only as they don't have much inventory.

If buying silks, Harrods would have a better selection, especially with mousselines. Fingers cross he'll come home with something on your list!


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> You are wise beyond your years, GK. He does know the price point, as he was with me when I bought my J last summer, but it is a shocking amount, never the less, especially for someone like him.
> 
> I was OK with giving him a wish list to pick something out for me at the airport - a Calvi or a Maxi Twilly would be nice, and not be too shocking - a CSGM or Moussie would be higher on the eyebrow-raising scale, but if he's going to an actual store, then it would be a missed opportunity to not ask for a B. Hence my concern if I should even ask him to try. I was leaning towards not having him waste his one day in London even if it's only one store, but then he said he would like to get me something, especially if it was not easily available at home.
> 
> Lulilu, there is a bit of savings, as we are taxed at 13% up here, more importantly, the stock at my local store is reserved for bigger spenders than I could ever manage. So it's a matter of opportunity and options as well. It was significantly cheaper last summer to buy in Rome (pre-Brexit) - I have not run numbers based on the current prices.



My understanding is that you would save a lot on a bag in London but that competition forthe bags is very high especially post brexit. And they dont get extra bags like the Paris stores. So I think it's highly unlikely that he will be able to get you a bag there. I would concentrate on other things and not go through the stress if worrying about it.


----------



## gracekelly

gracekelly said:


> What is the duty situation with purchases made in England and brought into Canada?    As I said before, let him go to the H store and pick something for you, but I would stay away from high ticket items.  He could find something that would fall into the 800 personal exemption category.  On the other hand, if you give him the full monty, it will tell you if he can deal with it or scurry away. .


In light of today's events,  I would be happy for him to just get in and out of London with a minimum of problems.


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> Jumping back in here to ask if you use this on any bags, and which leathers? Thanks so much!



Hi, My Barenia Bolide (It will alter the color.  But I wanted that effect) and an ancient BBK. I used Saphir Delicate on my Togo B.  I used a similar product on my old box C.  But it's worth noting that the products, and possibly how the leathers are tanned and dyed may change, caution is good.  I take care of my leather goods, but definitely don't baby them, and use so many different kinds of leather I have a pretty high risk tolerance.  Also, the objective matters a lot, whether that is to clean, shine, moisturize or protect, which determines soap/no soap, and levels of oil vs. hard wax vs. soft wax and other ingredients like glycerine or turpentine.  The Lederbalsam and the H Baum will create a soft shine.  Saphir makes a product that will stay matte.  Every so often on my riding boots I use Saphir's mirror gloss wax and water, polished until I can see my reflection in the finish.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> So here's a first world problem if I ever heard one - My DBF has a work trip to London planned for April. I had hoped to go along and do some H-shopping, but they are jumping around a lot, so it doesn't make sense for me to go. Plus it's my busy time at work.
> 
> Then I'd hoped I could just give him an H wish-list for Heathrow, but he's now flying out of Gatwick.
> 
> He will be staying in London for one extra day so he offered to shop in the city for me. Now this is a *very* big deal, as he *loathes* shopping. I'm tempted to give him a very specific/detailed wish list - 1 H store only, closest to his hotel, etc and hope for the best, but I'm afraid that he may not bother with the hassle of de-tax at the airport. If he gets offered a big ticket item, or even a couple of CSGMs or moussies that could add up..
> 
> I trust his taste, and the likelihood of him getting a B or K is non-existent, but I also don't want to end up with an undesireable size/colour/hw/leather if he gets overwhelmed - I'm afraid there are too many variables to leave in the wind, especially since I have a wide window of what will or will not work. He's not familiar with H details - I don't want to end up with a B40 in Poppy Epsom, un-detaxed and then be ungrateful for his effort.
> 
> Please help me quell my mini-panic attack - he's not going to get offered a B anywhere in London, right? But if he does, I want him to have my wish list, just in case. I mean a 30B with GHW, in any deep jewel tone in Togo would be heavenly.



I would give him a specific list, prioritized 1, 2, 3... including the _exact_ bag you want in the specific color and hardware.  Who knows, he might get lucky.  But my DH--oh golly, _no way_ would I give him leeway.  He hates to shop, but like a lot of guys, when it comes down to it, he can go a little crazy when it comes to doing something that he thinks will make me happy.  As lucky as he is, they'd offer him 3 B and 3 K, and I would end up with 6 bags and half the rest of the store as well, all un-detaxed, and would be paying for it for the rest of my natural life.

There is always the possibility that they will offer him something that you would have liked and he won't get it because it isn't on your list, but if it were me, I would rather that happen than end up with something you don't want.  Then if he buys something not on the list, he'll consider it a gift.

Having said that, I am a proponent of giving men a challenge.  They rarely admit it, but seem to really like it.  It bonds them to you in a way because men tend to associate doing something for you with loving you.  The more difficult and complicated the better.  And he'll be really proud of himself too.   I said this to another poster a long time ago, but it isn't often these days that men get to go out and club a woolly mammoth and drag it back to the cave for us, so these kinds of tasks are good for them.  The only thing is, you have to absolutely _rave_ about what he brings you--whatever it is!


----------



## Genie27

gracekelly said:


> On the other hand, if you give him the full monty, it will tell you if he can deal with it or scurry away. .


Grace, we are 6 years in, so I know he can deal - he just needs a fait accompli sometimes. Lol.  I'm more afraid, as Prepster said, of ending up with something very expensive but impractical or not precisely my taste.

He's comfortable with my wishlist method - pretty much from the beginning of our dating. For our first Christmas, I suggested a pair of earrings to match his eyes - because he was freaking out over what to get me. Edit: We discussed it and then I sent him an email link to a specific pair, and he sized up. Wise man. 



weN84 said:


> If buying silks, Harrods would have a better selection, especially with mousselines.


Thank you - that might be a good option, as he may like the idea of Harrods, and getting a rare mousseline for me would be considered a challenge.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I would concentrate on other things and not go through the stress if worrying about it.


Thank you, as always the voice of reason.



prepster said:


> I would give him a very specific list, prioritized 1, 2, 3... including the _exact_ bag you want in a specific color and hardware. Who knows, he might get lucky. But my DH--oh golly, _no way_ would I give him leeway. He hates to shop, but like a lot of guys, when it comes down to it, he can go a little crazy when it comes to doing something that he thinks will make me happy. As lucky as he is, they'd offer him 3 B and 3 K, and I would end up with 6 bags and half the rest of the store as well, all un-detaxed, and would be paying for it for the rest of my natural life.



Prepster, you nailed it! That is *exactly* what BF would do as well.

Specifics only, including a map with detailed directions from his hotel to the store, as well as style numbers/cw/pictures listed in order of interest. He's going to miss me on this trip as I am our navigator.


----------



## Genie27

prepster said:


> Having said that, I am a proponent of giving men a challenge. They rarely admit it, but seem to really like it. It bonds them to you in a way because men tend to associate doing something for you with loving you. The more difficult and complicated the better. And he'll be really proud of himself too.  I said this to another poster a long time ago, but it isn't often these days that men get to go out and club a woolly mammoth and drag it back to the cave for us, so these kinds of tasks are good for them. The only thing is, you have to absolutely _rave_ about what he brings you--whatever it is!



Yes!! Much as he hates shopping, he has usually enjoyed the challenge of finding a rare item, or picking up a special something if I gave him specifics. That's why I was so thrilled with the Heathrow option. I will play it by ear and hope to have another chance at a B in the next little while.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> I didn't think you sounded ranty at all.  And even if you did, it would have been fine.
> 
> I have a tendency to complain about how hard things are.  I find that kind of complaining helps me get stuff done.  It only recently occurred to me that maybe people don't want to hear it.   Like right now, it is too hard to find the right emoticon.  ha ha
> 
> So as far as I am concerned, rant away.


Why thank you, Cordy.   You are very gracious.   BTW, I missed the bag discussion but I did eyeball it.  I had a bad cold for a while due to the cold snap of a week or two ago.   Am better now.  I am very impressed by your diligence in researching your namesake bag, which I had never seen.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Well you had me going with cleats!  Cleats are the spikey things on the bottom of athletic shoes.  I couldn't understand why you would want them   However, perhaps you were going for this look


I could have used those 20 years ago.   They're really cool.  Does anyone really walk in those?   I see at my doc's office there's an intake questionnaire asking whether I'd fallen recently.  I think I would topple over right away in those.   Still, they're very cool.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> I would give him a specific list, prioritized 1, 2, 3... including the _exact_ bag you want in the specific color and hardware.  Who knows, he might get lucky.  But my DH--oh golly, _no way_ would I give him leeway.  He hates to shop, but like a lot of guys, when it comes down to it, he can go a little crazy when it comes to doing something that he thinks will make me happy.  As lucky as he is, they'd offer him 3 B and 3 K, and I would end up with 6 bags and half the rest of the store as well, all un-detaxed, and would be paying for it for the rest of my natural life.
> 
> There is always the possibility that they will offer him something that you would have liked and he won't get it because it isn't on your list, but if it were me, I would rather that happen than end up with something you don't want.  Then if he buys something not on the list, he'll consider it a gift.
> 
> Having said that, I am a proponent of giving men a challenge.  They rarely admit it, but seem to really like it.  It bonds them to you in a way because men tend to associate doing something for you with loving you.  The more difficult and complicated the better.  And he'll be really proud of himself too.   I said this to another poster a long time ago, but it isn't often these days that men get to go out and club a woolly mammoth and drag it back to the cave for us, so these kinds of tasks are good for them.  The only thing is, you have to absolutely _rave_ about what he brings you--whatever it is!


ITA, even it it's something as seemingly minor as having DH traipsing to the fabric store in search of matching thread for my projects (it's lethal for me to go in there, too much temptation).   I give him a swatch and tell him the thread he selects must absolutely disappear when placed on the fabric.   And, I rave when he gets this on his own, w/o involving an SA who just looks for the same color fam, irrespective of hue, value, shade, whatever.   This task is like slaying a mammoth in my book.  And he gets really proud of himself, too.   Why come home with a chipmunk when there's a mammoth wandering around?


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> I could have used those 20 years ago.   They're really cool.  Does anyone really walk in those?   I see at my doc's office there's an intake questionnaire asking whether I'd fallen recently.  I think I would topple over right away in those.   Still, they're very cool.


Eagle, I believe that the person wearing the heels with cleats is also wearing these shoes.


----------



## gracekelly

Kudos to all you girls who can send the DH on a shopping expedition.  Not only does my DH hate to shop, he would be so worried about getting the wrong thing that he would be calling me endlessly with the choices.  The one time he shocked me was when he was in NYC for a meeting and walked past Hermes and saw a 35cm toile and barenia Birkin in the window and he called me to see if I wanted it.  I told him that it was too big and I wanted a 30cm.  That provoked a discussion involving his theory that I would be getting more bang for my buck with a 35 vs a 30.  I finally ended that conversation by saying thanks, but no thanks!  He still reminds me of this when I tell him that he never buys me anything.  lol!


----------



## kewave

gracekelly said:


> Eagle, I believe that the person wearing the heels with cleats is also wearing these shoes.


How thoughtful! You have upped the game to find another pair going from office to swimming, in case someone is not into golf/football...lols!
My daughter plays football and swims competitively, so these might come in handy!


----------



## gracekelly

kewave said:


> How thoughtful! You have upped the game to find another pair going from office to swimming, in case someone is not into gold/football...lols!


I think that Hermes is a sports minded brand with all their equestrian gear, so I am trying to expand our horizons to track and field and sea and swim!


----------



## Genie27

And when we injure ourselves we can resort to these walkers.


----------



## kewave

Genie27 said:


> And when we injure ourselves we can resort to these walkers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643014



Someone is going to get hurt real bad.....


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> And when we injure ourselves we can resort to these walkers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643014


Did they leave her crutches out of the picture?  The most ridiculous shoes are worn by Daphne Guinness.  She wears them all the time!


----------



## Genie27

Aah...which always reminds me of this...


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> Hi, My Barenia Bolide (It will alter the color.  But I wanted that effect) and an ancient BBK. I used Saphir Delicate on my Togo B.  I used a similar product on my old box C.  But it's worth noting that the products, and possibly how the leathers are tanned and dyed may change, caution is good.  I take care of my leather goods, but definitely don't baby them, and use so many different kinds of leather I have a pretty high risk tolerance.  Also, the objective matters a lot, whether that is to clean, shine, moisturize or protect, which determines soap/no soap, and levels of oil vs. hard wax vs. soft wax and other ingredients like glycerine or turpentine.  The Lederbalsam and the H Baum will create a soft shine.  Saphir makes a product that will stay matte.  Every so often on my riding boots I use Saphir's mirror gloss wax and water, polished until I can see my reflection in the finish.


Thanks for all this! I have a variety of leathers also, but am slowly bringing back to life some vintage box. Next time they are due for treatment I'm going to use the Lederbaum that just arrived and does smell lovely!!


----------



## lulilu

You are right, GK -- those seem to be her signature shoe.  I think they make her look more than a little bit dated and crazy.


----------



## prepster

Once upon a time I fell off a pair of platform shoes, and it didn't even happen chasing a robber, or saving a kitten.  I was just standing.  Standing, and looking (I thought) super cool.  One moment I was upright, the next I was crashing into furniture and vertical blinds, ending up splayed out flat on the floor like "I Love Lucy" or a Carol Burnett skit.  Worse, it happened in a glass enclosed office I was in for an important meeting.   Thankfully, my colleagues had stepped out a moment before, so I was able to collect myself and straighten the furniture before they returned.  I couldn't stop laughing though, so I totally gave myself away.  The shoes, and they were expensive, I think Max Mara, went into the trash, and that is the last time I have worn platforms.  The end.

Edit:  Slim pants and ballerina flats became my best friends.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL, prepster--as long as you weren't hurt!  The things we do for "fashion."  I have, IMO, chunky legs, so a platform shoe helps to make them look visually slimmer by contrast.  However, I am also self-conscious in general, and if I feel I can't walk easily and quickly in a shoe, no matter how "flattering," they don't get worn.  It's a (first world) quandary!


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> LOL, prepster--as long as you weren't hurt!  The things we do for "fashion."  I have, IMO, chunky legs, so a platform shoe helps to make them look visually slimmer by contrast.  However, I am also self-conscious in general, and if I feel I can't walk easily and quickly in a shoe, no matter how "flattering," they don't get worn.  It's a (first world) quandary!



Lololol!  Oh my gosh, I displaced a desk, bounced off the glass wall, tumbled over a coffee table and chairs...we're talking a _huge_ commotion.  It is a miracle that no one saw, and that I didn't go through the glass or pull down the vertical blinds.  I am such a dufus!  I still laugh about it--can you imagine what a roomful of men would have thought if I had just been standing there chatting one moment and then spontaneously crashed through a glass wall?   I am totally impressed when I see a woman who can wear platforms and move about the planet without being a danger to herself or others.  Especially since I apparently can't even stand still in them.  

Edit:  Those shoes should probably come with a Surgeon General warning.


----------



## Notorious Pink

gracekelly said:


> Does he know the price points of what might be on your wish list?  He might be shocked and you would not want that.  I would keep bags off the list.  If there is a specific scarf that you want and you KNOW it is going to work, then you could tell him.  I would think that worst case you could exchange at your local boutique.  On the whole, I would let him wander in and if he sees something he likes, then he can buy it for you as a gift.



Oh, I HAVE to jump in on this one.....

I had been buying the scarves for many years and started with the bags. I can't remember which bag I was after at the time, but DH knew about my H love and I guess he was half-listening....because apparently he went in to H one day without me. Why? Who knows? Maybe he didn't understand the whole waiting thing and wanted to surprise me? No idea. And because we NEVER EVER EVER shop together the SAs had no idea who he was....and he asked how much the bag cost....and they told him! I guess that's one way to rip off a band aid!


----------



## Genie27

BBC said:


> he asked how much the bag cost....and they told him


Yeah, BF still thinks it's insane to spend that much on a bag. But I reasoned that it was the equivalent to wearing a Rolex, or driving a Porsche. Since he is interested in neither, it was not a very good line of reasoning. :/


On another note, I went for my first mammogram today. I was nervous as anything, even though I did not read up on it - every post/anecdote I've seen was about how awful/uncomfortable/horrible it is. I had the sweetest tech who put me at ease when I mentioned I it was my first time, and that I was anxious. She told me to relax and let her do the work and it will be ok. I commented after the first shot, that it was not as bad as I was expecting, and she admitted it was the skill of the technician. I've had bfs who handled the girls more vigorously than the machine, IYKWIM.

Anyway, after posing like I was at art class for position 3 and 4, I was done, thanked her and told her I would tell all my friends that it was *not that bad*


----------



## Notorious Pink

Genie27 said:


> Yeah, BF still thinks it's insane to spend that much on a bag. But I reasoned that it was the equivalent to wearing a Rolex, or driving a Porsche. Since he is interested in neither, it was not a very good line of reasoning. :/



It was the best way DH could understand...besides that I love the bags so much and I don't go crazy...they do retain some value. The Bs especially, but even the scarves do better at resale percentage-wise than cars do!



Genie27 said:


> On another note, I went for my first mammogram today. I was nervous as anything, even though I did not read up on it - every post/anecdote I've seen was about how awful/uncomfortable/horrible it is. I had the sweetest tech who put me at ease when I mentioned I it was my first time, and that I was anxious. She told me to relax and let her do the work and it will be ok. I commented after the first shot, that it was not as bad as I was expecting, and she admitted it was the skill of the technician. I've had bfs who handled the girls more vigorously than the machine, IYKWIM.
> 
> Anyway, after posing like I was at art class for position 3 and 4, I was done, thanked her and told her I would tell all my friends that it was *not that bad*



I am so bad at mammo appointments....I get totally nervous and uncomfortable and start making jokes...I swear like I'm channeling Howard Stern. its even worse at OBGYN appointments!


----------



## Mindi B

BBC, I am the same.  I use humor to handle my anxiety, or try to.  Usually, fortunately, the technicians laugh--or at least are kind and pretend to; God knows what they say after I leave--but occasionally I'll get somebody with a very different (or completely absent) sense of humor who just looooooooks at me. . . .  Argh.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Shoe made of flowers at the Philadelphia Flower Show:


----------



## cremel

Madam how cute!!!


----------



## cremel

BBC said:


> It was the best way DH could understand...besides that I love the bags so much and I don't go crazy...they do retain some value. The Bs especially, but even the scarves do better at resale percentage-wise than cars do!
> 
> 
> 
> I am so bad at mammo appointments....I get totally nervous and uncomfortable and start making jokes...I swear like I'm channeling Howard Stern. its even worse at OBGYN appointments!



Wise wise indeed!! While I do feel a bit guilty if I bought too much during a period of time, DH's car expense would buy me a whole bunch of Bs. Cars do depreciate value so fast while our bags retain the value of kept in good shape.  Since I love bags I do buy when I see a good one, I always support DH to get his favorite car. After all he is only spending on two things: electronics and cars. He used to race on tracks and stopped when we had our first baby. It's for the better not to race!!! Needless to say. [emoji846]


----------



## cremel

Corde, sorry for the delay. I saw your message a few days back.  

For my ID Crémel, it's simply my husband's last name. I don't share the same last name with him. His name is rare enough that I don't need attach a bunch of numbers at the end. How convenient! 

I know very little about vintage bags. Good to know the source of your TPF ID. [emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Eagle, ppup,GK, Dharma, and all, I just scanned through your wonderful discussions about shoes. While you girls are enjoying those beautiful and fancy shoes, I got this pair. DH said" isn't it too early to prepare shoes for Christmas?" LOL! California doesn't need these shoes unless for the ski resort. I love UGG because they are super comfy. These will serve as my winter shoes for this year's Christmas in France - DH wants to bring kids to spend a Christmas with his family in a castle. They are renting a castle for his entire family. One funny comment from DH was" hope they(his two sisters and brothers) don't  start fighting after only two days together this time!" 

While it's way too early to talk about Christmas they have to reserve a castle real early.  I still have to go to France this coming April for the baptism for the younger one, a business trip to Vegas, and a short trip to Legoland. It sounds busy already!


----------



## cremel

Forgot to attach my new shoe photo. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




[emoji1]don't laugh at me ladies! This is far from fashionable compared with the shoes you presented. [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## cremel

prepster said:


> Once upon a time I fell off a pair of platform shoes, and it didn't even happen chasing a robber, or saving a kitten.  I was just standing.  Standing, and looking (I thought) super cool.  One moment I was upright, the next I was crashing into furniture and vertical blinds, ending up splayed out flat on the floor like "I Love Lucy" or a Carol Burnett skit.  Worse, it happened in a glass enclosed office I was in for an important meeting.   Thankfully, my colleagues had stepped out a moment before, so I was able to collect myself and straighten the furniture before they returned.  I couldn't stop laughing though, so I totally gave myself away.  The shoes, and they were expensive, I think Max Mara, went into the trash, and that is the last time I have worn platforms.  The end.
> 
> Edit:  Slim pants and ballerina flats became my best friends.



LOL!! 

I could share something that probably all of you observed in a movie( anyone could guess?)
I was eating escargot and before I realized it the shell flew away from the scissor-like tongs.  The waiter just put down my husband's oysters.  The shell itself was not too bad but the juice coming out of that shell actually landed in my husband's plate. Oh man!! The waiter caught the shell thankfully so it didn't reach the next table. I bet the roomful guests were all laughing. DH was almost rolling on the ground. The only thing that was going on in my head was that movie...

Later DH joked with me" I have always enjoyed spending fun times with my little clown wifie." I smiled. 

There was another time in the zoo. It was unbelievable. I was in the big cats house watching them getting fed closely. They were all locked in. This huge young female lion was antsy when she saw her sister getting meat while her cage was still empty. Suddenly a big piece of meat was placed into her cage. She was super excited and started chewing right away. I was enjoying that creature a great deal. What happened next was causing unwanted attention from everyone in that cat house: the young lion turned around to grab her second piece of meat so she was facing inside.  I was right there while she released her entire bladder up to three feet away. I was showered. What happened next was unclear to me. I only remembered people laughing( not in a bad way, more like fun laugh) and me rushing into the bathroom to clean up.  I bet none of you have ever experienced this. [emoji1]when I think about this now I had a good chuckle. It was not too bad. The cats were so cute.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Eagle, I believe that the person wearing the heels with cleats is also wearing these shoes.


I love these shoes.   They are works of art.    Classy duck feet.   They provoke thought, that's why they're works of art.
I agree that a display of these should be combined with the heels w/cleats shoes.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Kudos to all you girls who can send the DH on a shopping expedition.  Not only does my DH hate to shop, he would be so worried about getting the wrong thing that he would be calling me endlessly with the choices.  The one time he shocked me was when he was in NYC for a meeting and walked past Hermes and saw a 35cm toile and barenia Birkin in the window and he called me to see if I wanted it.  I told him that it was too big and I wanted a 30cm.  That provoked a discussion involving his theory that I would be getting more bang for my buck with a 35 vs a 30.  I finally ended that conversation by saying thanks, but no thanks!  He still reminds me of this when I tell him that he never buys me anything.  lol!


I got offered a 40 kelly years ago and said, no, I want a 30.   SA was a tad annoyed with me, saying that I could get "more bag" from the 40.   But when the 30 arrived, it was clear that a 40 in a vivid orangey red was overpowering, even to someone who is tall.   You did the right thing, GK.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> Once upon a time I fell off a pair of platform shoes, and it didn't even happen chasing a robber, or saving a kitten.  I was just standing.  Standing, and looking (I thought) super cool.  One moment I was upright, the next I was crashing into furniture and vertical blinds, ending up splayed out flat on the floor like "I Love Lucy" or a Carol Burnett skit.  Worse, it happened in a glass enclosed office I was in for an important meeting.   Thankfully, my colleagues had stepped out a moment before, so I was able to collect myself and straighten the furniture before they returned.  I couldn't stop laughing though, so I totally gave myself away.  The shoes, and they were expensive, I think Max Mara, went into the trash, and that is the last time I have worn platforms.  The end.
> 
> Edit:  Slim pants and ballerina flats became my best friends.


I had an analogous experience. I slaved over a pair of flared pants in wool crepe.  Crossing a busy street, I fell flat on my face.  Evidently, the pants were too long and I tripped on them.  This was first and last time of wearing them.   In retrospect, I kinda regretted getting rid of something I made.   But it is not clear what kind of shoes/hem length in flared pants would have prevented me toppling over.


----------



## prepster

cremel said:


> LOL!!
> 
> I could share something that probably all of you observed in a movie( anyone could guess?)
> I was eating escargot and before I realized it the shell flew away from the scissor-like tongs.  The waiter just put down my husband's oysters.  The shell itself was not too bad but the juice coming out of that shell actually landed in my husband's plate. Oh man!! The waiter caught the shell thankfully so it didn't reach the next table. I bet the roomful guests were all laughing. DH was almost rolling on the ground. The only thing that was going on in my head was that movie...
> 
> Later DH joked with me" I have always enjoyed spending fun times with my little clown wifie." I smiled.
> 
> There was another time in the zoo. It was unbelievable. I was in the big cats house watching them getting fed closely. They were all locked in. This huge young female lion was antsy when she saw her sister getting meat while her cage was still empty. Suddenly a big piece of meat was placed into her cage. She was super excited and started chewing right away. I was enjoying that creature a great deal. What happened next was causing unwanted attention from everyone in that cat house: the young lion turned around to grab her second piece of meat so she was facing inside.  I was right there while she released her entire bladder up to three feet away. I was showered. What happened next was unclear to me. I only remembered people laughing( not in a bad way, more like fun laugh) and me rushing into the bathroom to clean up.  I bet none of you have ever experienced this. [emoji1]when I think about this now I had a good chuckle. It was not too bad. The cats were so cute.





eagle1002us said:


> I had an analogous experience. I slaved over a pair of flared pants in wool crepe.  Crossing a busy street, I fell flat on my face.  Evidently, the pants were too long and I tripped on them.  This was first and last time of wearing them.   In retrospect, I kinda regretted getting rid of something I made.   But it is not clear what kind of shoes/hem length in flared pants would have prevented me toppling over.



Sometimes life is like being in a sitcom.  Or a movie (in your case Cremel, Pretty Woman).  Now if we just had a great soundtrack playing in the background.


----------



## Genie27

eagle1002us said:


> But it is not clear what kind of shoes/hem length in flared pants would have prevented me toppling over.


Platforms?



cremel said:


> Forgot to attach my new shoe photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't laugh at me ladies! This is far from fashionable compared with the shoes you presented.


I ended up returning the UGGs I struggled over this winter.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Platforms?


----------



## Moirai

cremel said:


> LOL!!
> 
> I could share something that probably all of you observed in a movie( anyone could guess?)
> I was eating escargot and before I realized it the shell flew away from the scissor-like tongs.  The waiter just put down my husband's oysters.  The shell itself was not too bad but the juice coming out of that shell actually landed in my husband's plate. Oh man!! The waiter caught the shell thankfully so it didn't reach the next table. I bet the roomful guests were all laughing. DH was almost rolling on the ground. The only thing that was going on in my head was that movie...
> 
> Later DH joked with me" I have always enjoyed spending fun times with my little clown wifie." I smiled.
> 
> There was another time in the zoo. It was unbelievable. I was in the big cats house watching them getting fed closely. They were all locked in. This huge young female lion was antsy when she saw her sister getting meat while her cage was still empty. Suddenly a big piece of meat was placed into her cage. She was super excited and started chewing right away. I was enjoying that creature a great deal. What happened next was causing unwanted attention from everyone in that cat house: the young lion turned around to grab her second piece of meat so she was facing inside.  I was right there while she released her entire bladder up to three feet away. I was showered. What happened next was unclear to me. I only remembered people laughing( not in a bad way, more like fun laugh) and me rushing into the bathroom to clean up.  I bet none of you have ever experienced this. [emoji1]when I think about this now I had a good chuckle. It was not too bad. The cats were so cute.





eagle1002us said:


> I had an analogous experience. I slaved over a pair of flared pants in wool crepe.  Crossing a busy street, I fell flat on my face.  Evidently, the pants were too long and I tripped on them.  This was first and last time of wearing them.   In retrospect, I kinda regretted getting rid of something I made.   But it is not clear what kind of shoes/hem length in flared pants would have prevented me toppling over.


 I'm glad you ladies were not hurt, but I couldn't help LOL!!! Something like that would happen to me, I can be such a klutz!


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> Once upon a time I fell off a pair of platform shoes, and it didn't even happen chasing a robber, or saving a kitten.  I was just standing.  Standing, and looking (I thought) super cool.  One moment I was upright, the next I was crashing into furniture and vertical blinds, ending up splayed out flat on the floor like "I Love Lucy" or a Carol Burnett skit.  Worse, it happened in a glass enclosed office I was in for an important meeting.   Thankfully, my colleagues had stepped out a moment before, so I was able to collect myself and straighten the furniture before they returned.  I couldn't stop laughing though, so I totally gave myself away.  The shoes, and they were expensive, I think Max Mara, went into the trash, and that is the last time I have worn platforms.  The end.
> 
> Edit:  Slim pants and ballerina flats became my best friends.


Prepster, above was for you too.


----------



## cremel

Genie27 said:


> Platforms?
> 
> 
> I ended up returning the UGGs I struggled over this winter.



Oh I found my uggs so comfy. 

The shoes didn't fit well? The flat furry UGGs accompanied me for my two pregnancies.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> I had an analogous experience. I slaved over a pair of flared pants in wool crepe.  Crossing a busy street, I fell flat on my face.  Evidently, the pants were too long and I tripped on them.  This was first and last time of wearing them.   In retrospect, I kinda regretted getting rid of something I made.   But it is not clear what kind of shoes/hem length in flared pants would have prevented me toppling over.



Eagle,

I love flared jeans myself. These flare cut jeans cover one third of my platforms or heels and make my legs appear longer. [emoji1][emoji1]tats very helpful for a barely 5'2" woman.


----------



## nicole0612

Cafe is so lively today! 
Cremel it is nice to see you back and I really enjoyed your stories (escaping escargots like Pretty Woman, being peed on by a lion, and renting a castle!), and that is lovely that your name here is a way to use your husband's last name. I put no thought into mine because I just signed up so that I could open some images I found on Google that linked here a couple of years ago, I had no idea what a community I would find and that I would stop by ALMOST EVERY DAY!! 
Eagle, I have fallen down the stairs at my work twice now, so at least you fell in front of strangers  Both times I was looking at something in my hand...ok it was my iPhone...and missed the last step or two and splatted fully out on the ground. Who knows maybe I was on tPF at the time.
Genie, so glad that your mammogram went well and your tech made the experience more tolerable.
I am so sick today, so thanks ladies for the much needed smiles! We are hosting a party on Saturday, I hope my energy recovers soon. DH has been very kind. He was wondering out loud tonight if we should change the catering order and I told him that I just couldn't bear to think about it now. He said, "Well you've worked so hard on the preparations so if they don't like the food we will just invite other people over who do."


----------



## cremel

Nicole I hope you feel better soon!! 

My family has been experiencing strep throat, flu, and cold again(today). The past three weeks were tough. Mainly because the kids were having the flu or cold symptoms.  I feel bad to see them in that condition. Today the younger one is close to recover.  I can see that tomorrow he will be doing even better!

I butted into this café at one point. My friend introduced TPF to me. I didn't sign up until 2015. 

We all had our clumsy moments didn't we? LOL.  

Tomorrow is Friday and I don't have a single meeting. I am happy for that. Saturday we are taking the kids to a park. Our friends will be in the park too with their Akita dog.  They will also BBQ lamb and veggie skewers. I will bring drinks, fruit, and other small things. It will be fun. I am planning to chase after that six month old Akita to get some exercise, well, if I could manage to keep up... [emoji23]


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> Cafe is so lively today!
> Cremel it is nice to see you back and I really enjoyed your stories (escaping escargots like Pretty Woman, being peed on by a lion, and renting a castle!), and that is lovely that your name here is a way to use your husband's last name. I put no thought into mine because I just signed up so that I could open some images I found on Google that linked here a couple of years ago, I had no idea what a community I would find and that I would stop by ALMOST EVERY DAY!!
> Eagle, I have fallen down the stairs at my work twice now, so at least you fell in front of strangers  Both times I was looking at something in my hand...ok it was my iPhone...and missed the last step or two and splatted fully out on the ground. Who knows maybe I was on tPF at the time.
> Genie, so glad that your mammogram went well and your tech made the experience more tolerable.
> I am so sick today, so thanks ladies for the much needed smiles! We are hosting a party on Saturday, I hope my energy recovers soon. DH has been very kind. He was wondering out loud tonight if we should change the catering order and I told him that I just couldn't bear to think about it now. He said, "Well you've worked so hard on the preparations so if they don't like the food we will just invite other people over who do."



I am sure your party will go well Nicole. Don't sweat too much. Probably a DayQuil would help you a bit during the peak hours of the party. 

The big cats house where I got that unforgettable experience was San Francisco zoo. Last weekend we were there with the kids. I was kind of cautions when I walked in there. [emoji849]obviously DH soon started laughing when he noticed how far I stayed away from the cats.  [emoji3]


----------



## nicole0612

Thank you Cremel! Our family has been sick for quite a while as well. It is so sad to see the little ones suffering. My baby had severe croup, then an ear infection, then right when he recovered he came down with croup again. Luckily he is starting to feel better now but I am still in the peak of sickness. I hope your youngest one is fully recovered tomorrow!
Enjoy your weekend with the BBQ and I will take your advice and get through my party with some DayQuil [emoji4]


----------



## prepster

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you Cremel! Our family has been sick for quite a while as well. It is so sad to see the little ones suffering. My baby had severe croup, then an ear infection, then right when he recovered he came down with croup again. Luckily he is starting to feel better now but I am still in the peak of sickness. I hope your youngest one is fully recovered tomorrow!
> Enjoy your weekend with the BBQ and I will take your advice and get through my party with some DayQuil [emoji4]



Oh poor you  I hope you and your little ones feel better soon!  And yours too Cremel.


----------



## prepster

Question for you jewelry experts.  What do you know about charm bracelets?  I have always wanted a charm bracelet that I could buy personal amulets for as significant events/milestones or goals arise.  I am looking for something in 18kt gold with a chunky link that looks good by itself.  I've looked at Monica Rich Kosann, but have no experience with this line.  This bracelet is the "chunkiest."  Any thoughts or advice?  The ladies in the picture seem really happy with _their_ bracelets.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> View attachment 3644445
> View attachment 3644444
> 
> Question for you jewelry experts.  What do you know about charm bracelets?  I have always wanted a charm bracelet that I could buy personal amulets for as significant events/milestones or goals arise.  I am looking for something in 18kt gold with a chunky link that looks good by itself.  I've looked at Monica Rich Kosann, but have no experience with this line.  This bracelet is the "chunkiest."  Any thoughts or advice?  The ladies in the picture seem really happy with _their_ bracelets.


I think this link, which resembles a rolo link, is very attractive.   Having a big chunky link gives a look that is still substantial even tho you may start with maybe a couple of charms.  

 I've always loved chunky bracelets since to me they give the most "look" as compared to more delicate link bracelets.  Some time ago I got the Hermes purse charm bracelet but the charms were too small and too spread out (too few) to have any visual impact.   I got a Kieselstein-Cord really chunky charm bracelet with maybe inch long charms of a frog, a peace cross, a heart, etc., part of his line.   I am not a big charm bracelet person so I didn't keep it.   However, the Kieselstein got attention (compliments) and the H bracelet, nada.   Gold can vary a bit in color as I recall so maybe you want to find a maker that also carries a bunch of charms you like?  (I ditched gold bracelets for H silver so am not the most knowledgeable about gold).  I think it's really good to try on various styles and sizes bc you don't want to invest in the bracelet and then find out it doesn't really suit you.  Assembling a charm bracelet is a project so no need to be in a hurry to decide, IMO.


----------



## Genie27

Ooh, hope you all feel better soon, especially the little ones.



prepster said:


> The ladies in the picture seem really happy with _their_ bracelets.


I'm not quite sure why they seem to be sharing one shawl though.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Ooh, hope you all feel better soon, especially the little ones.
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure why they seem to be sharing one shawl though.



They spend all of their money on charms.


----------



## Mindi B

A non sequitur of a question:  If a closed shoe is said to run a bit narrow, and the advice from the manufacturer/retailer is to size up half a size for a normal-wide foot, does that work? Somehow the assumption is that an extra 1/8 of LENGTH can be transmogrified into a slightly greater WIDTH, and while I suppose I can imagine that, I'm not entirely convinced.  Whadda you guys think?


----------



## nicole0612

Mindi B said:


> A non sequitur of a question:  If a closed shoe is said to run a bit narrow, and the advice from the manufacturer/retailer is to size up half a size for a normal-wide foot, does that work? Somehow the assumption is that an extra 1/8 of LENGTH can be transmogrified into a slightly greater WIDTH, and while I suppose I can imagine that, I'm not entirely convinced.  Whadda you guys think?



If the toe is tapered then it is often true. (I have a narrow foot and take a smaller size in tapered toe/pointed toe shoes because my foot goes farther into the toe section than anticipated by the designer, so I assume the opposite is true as well).


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> A non sequitur of a question:  If a closed shoe is said to run a bit narrow, and the advice from the manufacturer/retailer is to size up half a size for a normal-wide foot, does that work? Somehow the assumption is that an extra 1/8 of LENGTH can be transmogrified into a slightly greater WIDTH, and while I suppose I can imagine that, I'm not entirely convinced.  Whadda you guys think?



It doesn't make sense to me, but DS1s foot is at least a full size bigger than DHs - but DH wears a wide and so DS can borrow some of DHs's softer shoes.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> I think this link, which resembles a rolo link, is very attractive.   Having a big chunky link gives a look that is still substantial even tho you may start with maybe a couple of charms.
> 
> I've always loved chunky bracelets since to me they give the most "look" as compared to more delicate link bracelets.  Some time ago I got the Hermes purse charm bracelet but the charms were too small and too spread out (too few) to have any visual impact.   I got a Kieselstein-Cord really chunky charm bracelet with maybe inch long charms of a frog, a peace cross, a heart, etc., part of his line.   I am not a big charm bracelet person so I didn't keep it.   However, the Kieselstein got attention (compliments) and the H bracelet, nada.   Gold can vary a bit in color as I recall so maybe you want to find a maker that also carries a bunch of charms you like?  (I ditched gold bracelets for H silver so am not the most knowledgeable about gold).  I think it's really good to try on various styles and sizes bc you don't want to invest in the bracelet and then find out it doesn't really suit you.  Assembling a charm bracelet is a project so no need to be in a hurry to decide, IMO.



Thanks for the thoughts!  They make a slightly smaller bracelet, but I'm feeling like I want to go with a more dramatic size, as you suggest, since I don't wear much jewelry.  I love the layered look with piles and piles of bracelets but am not sure I would do that, if they would drive me crazy.  Just like I love the look of long, sexy bangs where you're eyes are just peeping out, but whenever I try it, I keep brushing my hair aside, defeating the whole purpose.   It's a great scene in _Under the Tuscan Sun_ where the Italian mortgage loan gal is stamping Francis' papers with an armful of gorgeous gold bracelets.  Such a great look.



nicole0612 said:


> They spend all of their money on charms.



Lol!  That thought occurred to me.  At $3,000-5,000 per charm and almost $11,000 for the Marilyn bracelet, I could have a $40,000 bracelet very quickly.  If I fill the thing, will I need to travel with an armed guard?



Mindi B said:


> A non sequitur of a question:  If a closed shoe is said to run a bit narrow, and the advice from the manufacturer/retailer is to size up half a size for a normal-wide foot, does that work? Somehow the assumption is that an extra 1/8 of LENGTH can be transmogrified into a slightly greater WIDTH, and while I suppose I can imagine that, I'm not entirely convinced.  Whadda you guys think?



You know, hmm...sometimes this works and sometimes it doesn't.  I have several pairs of Italian shoes, loafer-y types, driving mocs etc. that I have gone up a half size or even a full size without issue.  My forefoot is wider than medium though, so for a medium I'm guessing it might work fine.  Can you return them if they don't fit?


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> View attachment 3644445
> View attachment 3644444
> 
> Question for you jewelry experts.  What do you know about charm bracelets?  I have always wanted a charm bracelet that I could buy personal amulets for as significant events/milestones or goals arise.  I am looking for something in 18kt gold with a chunky link that looks good by itself.  I've looked at Monica Rich Kosann, but have no experience with this line.  This bracelet is the "chunkiest."  Any thoughts or advice?  The ladies in the picture seem really happy with _their_ bracelets.


I sold my charm bracelet with all the charms a few years ago when gold was at the highest.  I prefer the layered bracelet look.  I think that all the dangling charms are distracting.  Just MHO.


----------



## prepster

Also, this may be a stupid question but is there any use in equating grams with price or is it all about style, and it is what it is?  This bracelet is 49 grams and $10,700.


----------



## Genie27

The price for gold is around $40 per gram. That's a very hefty making charge.


----------



## Genie27

And that's for 24k btw...


----------



## Genie27

Where I was growing up, it was common to see the price of gold in the top right corner of the business paper, just like you would see the Dow etc. It was also common to buy gold jewelry at x cost + making charge which varied depending on the level/quality/intricacy of design. 

I love the idea of charm bracelets, but the clanging would drive me crazy. The most I can do is a stack of two or 3 thin bangles, and even then, I have to be in the mood.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Just FYI, my mom just had an amazing experience with a company that specializes in making charms. When DS1 turned 11 he wanted a gold signet ring, but DS2 (who just turned 11 he wanted a shark tooth necklace. The company is online and and they really worked with my mom, who was thrilled with the result. And the price was reasonable. [emoji1360] I'll ask her the name of the business when I get home....


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Where I was growing up, it was common to see the price of gold in the top right corner of the business paper, just like you would see the Dow etc. It was also common to buy gold jewelry at x cost + making charge which varied depending on the level/quality/intricacy of design.
> 
> I love the idea of charm bracelets, but the clanging would drive me crazy. The most I can do is a stack of two or 3 thin bangles, and even then, I have to be in the mood.



In DH home country they use gold interchangeably with money, and for savings they often use actual gold blocks instead of money. I think it is because the currency is not as stable or maybe just a cultural thing. When we got married his family and friends all gave us money as a gift (which I was raised to think was very tacky by my Southern mother, but to DH family not giving money is seen as cheap). The ones in US gave us cash and the ones living abroad gave us actual gold bars or gold bracelets. Simple gold bangles are often used as currency or a way to store money. My MIL told me that when she wanted to pay for DH medical school she used a bunch of her gold bracelets to pay. When we got married she gave me a lot of gold bracelets and told me that she exactly divided up all of her bracelets and gave 1/3 to each DIL when each son got married. I asked my husband what we should do with them (typically they would be worn all together, like 50+, for parties and special occasions, but it's not exactly my style). He just viewed them like owning a stock. So we have a bunch of gold bracelets and gold bars as if it is the middle ages! It still seems a little unusual to me.


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Just FYI, my mom just had an amazing experience with a company that specializes in making charms. When DS1 turned 11 he wanted a gold signet ring, but DS2 (who just turned 11 he wanted a shark tooth necklace. The company is online and and they really worked with my mom, who was thrilled with the result. And the price was reasonable. [emoji1360] I'll ask her the name of the business when I get home....



Is there is significance with jewelry and the 11th birthday?


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> In DH home country they use gold interchangeably with money, and for savings they often use actual gold blocks instead of money. I think it is because the currency is not as stable or maybe just a cultural thing. When we got married his family and friends all gave us money as a gift (which I was raised to think was very tacky by my Southern mother, but to DH family not giving money is seen as cheap). The ones in US gave us cash and the ones living abroad gave us actual gold bars or gold bracelets. Simple gold bangles are often used as currency or a way to store money. My MIL told me that when she wanted to pay for DH medical school she used a bunch of her gold bracelets to pay. When we got married she gave me a lot of gold bracelets and told me that she exactly divided up all of her bracelets and gave 1/3 to each DIL when each son got married. I asked my husband what we should do with them (typically they would be worn all together, like 50+, for parties and special occasions, but it's not exactly my style). He just viewed them like owning a stock. So we have a bunch of gold bracelets and gold bars as if it is the middle ages! It still seems a little unusual to me.



Yes, my mom also built a collection, 'for when Genie gets married.'  
Alas it wasn't to be. But it's still in a safe somewhere, all 22k and up. She and I both prefer 18k Italian/European style gold for daily use. I have a few nice pieces from birthdays, so got a very early start to a real-jewelry collection.  

Omg, the gold bars.  We have those too! And the sovereigns with George V on the back.

I have a set of 3 gold bangles that I wear occasionally - they are the yellow/orangey/copper Indian 22k, which I don't really like, but they have great sentimental value. One comes from each of my grandmothers, and the third was given to my mom by her mom. I asked her for that one to complete the set, and promised to pass them on to my niece. My grandmothers had lots of grand kids and great grands, so they had to distribute a lot. I was happy to get one piece each as a remembrance as I was very fond of both my grandmothers.


----------



## EmileH

Hi everyone, just a quick note. I have been posting more on instagram lately. But I got some weird messages today so i made my account private and blocked anyone I didn't recognize. I'm sorry if I blocked any of you. If so please send me a message here on tpf and I'll unblock you. I'm @pocketbook_pup.


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick note. I have been posting more on instagram lately. But I got some weird messages today so i made my account private and blocked anyone I didn't recognize. I'm sorry if I blocked any of you. If so please send me a message here on tpf and I'll unblock you. I'm @pocketbook_pup.



That's awful PBP. I hope you and your acct stay safe. I don't know exactly what happened but generalizing, people feel entitled to be mean when behind a screen! Awful. 


I'm super private with my IG account, and I don't really add people even if they are here on TPF unless we "know" each other and have talked at least on a private message. My acct has nothing to do with bags which is also why.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick note. I have been posting more on instagram lately. But I got some weird messages today so i made my account private and blocked anyone I didn't recognize. I'm sorry if I blocked any of you. If so please send me a message here on tpf and I'll unblock you. I'm @pocketbook_pup.


That's too bad. I have an instagram account but it's private with zero followers - I used it for some work once and then never bothered. Same with twitter.


----------



## prepster

BBC said:


> Just FYI, my mom just had an amazing experience with a company that specializes in making charms. When DS1 turned 11 he wanted a gold signet ring, but DS2 (who just turned 11 he wanted a shark tooth necklace. The company is online and and they really worked with my mom, who was thrilled with the result. And the price was reasonable. [emoji1360] I'll ask her the name of the business when I get home....



That would be great!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick note. I have been posting more on instagram lately. But I got some weird messages today so i made my account private and blocked anyone I didn't recognize. I'm sorry if I blocked any of you. If so please send me a message here on tpf and I'll unblock you. I'm @pocketbook_pup.



How awful!    I don't use Instagram, but I would think any legitimate followers will contact you.  I love the internet, but I do get worried about it sometimes.


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> Hi, My Barenia Bolide (It will alter the color.  But I wanted that effect) and an ancient BBK. I used Saphir Delicate on my Togo B.  I used a similar product on my old box C.  But it's worth noting that the products, and possibly how the leathers are tanned and dyed may change, caution is good.  I take care of my leather goods, but definitely don't baby them, and use so many different kinds of leather I have a pretty high risk tolerance.  Also, the objective matters a lot, whether that is to clean, shine, moisturize or protect, which determines soap/no soap, and levels of oil vs. hard wax vs. soft wax and other ingredients like glycerine or turpentine.  The Lederbalsam and the H Baum will create a soft shine.  Saphir makes a product that will stay matte.  Every so often on my riding boots I use Saphir's mirror gloss wax and water, polished until I can see my reflection in the finish.



I am so impressed that you can evaluate what the bag needs and select the appropriate product.   Good for you.


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Corde, sorry for the delay. I saw your message a few days back.
> 
> For my ID Crémel, it's simply my husband's last name. I don't share the same last name with him. His name is rare enough that I don't need attach a bunch of numbers at the end. How convenient!
> 
> I know very little about vintage bags. Good to know the source of your TPF ID. [emoji1]




Good to know about yours.  I will start pronouncing it in my mind with my idea of what a French accent sounds like.


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> I am so impressed that you can evaluate what the bag needs and select the appropriate product.   Good for you.



You're sweet!  I don't have any great purse lore, but I've had a lot of experience with saddles and tack.  Frequently learning the hard way.  I'm my own best guinea pig.


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> LOL!!
> 
> I could share something that probably all of you observed in a movie( anyone could guess?)
> I was eating escargot and before I realized it the shell flew away from the scissor-like tongs.  The waiter just put down my husband's oysters.  The shell itself was not too bad but the juice coming out of that shell actually landed in my husband's plate. Oh man!! The waiter caught the shell thankfully so it didn't reach the next table. I bet the roomful guests were all laughing. DH was almost rolling on the ground. The only thing that was going on in my head was that movie...
> 
> Later DH joked with me" I have always enjoyed spending fun times with my little clown wifie." I smiled.
> 
> There was another time in the zoo. It was unbelievable. I was in the big cats house watching them getting fed closely. They were all locked in. This huge young female lion was antsy when she saw her sister getting meat while her cage was still empty. Suddenly a big piece of meat was placed into her cage. She was super excited and started chewing right away. I was enjoying that creature a great deal. What happened next was causing unwanted attention from everyone in that cat house: the young lion turned around to grab her second piece of meat so she was facing inside.  I was right there while she released her entire bladder up to three feet away. I was showered. What happened next was unclear to me. I only remembered people laughing( not in a bad way, more like fun laugh) and me rushing into the bathroom to clean up.  I bet none of you have ever experienced this. [emoji1]when I think about this now I had a good chuckle. It was not too bad. The cats were so cute.



That really is roflao.  What a unique experience.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick note. I have been posting more on instagram lately. But I got some weird messages today so i made my account private and blocked anyone I didn't recognize. I'm sorry if I blocked any of you. If so please send me a message here on tpf and I'll unblock you. I'm @pocketbook_pup.



We get weird messages all the time. I just ignore them. Unless the sender is particularly creepy or scary, then I just block. None of our photos are geotagged.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> Is there is significance with jewelry and the 11th birthday?



Nope. DS1 wanted the ring when he was 11 and mom wanted to be fair to DS2.

I love the idea of using gold and bangles! That's cool!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick note. I have been posting more on instagram lately. But I got some weird messages today so i made my account private and blocked anyone I didn't recognize. I'm sorry if I blocked any of you. If so please send me a message here on tpf and I'll unblock you. I'm @pocketbook_pup.



Sorry to hear about this. Hope it didn't scare you badly. Maybe it is a good idea to make your account private. But pls continue to post. I love your coordinations! [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Good to know about yours.  I will start pronouncing it in my mind with my idea of what a French accent sounds like.



Oh that "r" is tricky. Edith Piaf did a great job on pronouncing the "r" in French but nowadays they don't garble as much anymore.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick note. I have been posting more on instagram lately. But I got some weird messages today so i made my account private and blocked anyone I didn't recognize. I'm sorry if I blocked any of you. If so please send me a message here on tpf and I'll unblock you. I'm @pocketbook_pup.



I don't have an instagram account. Is it to post photos instantly? I am curious about the photos you post there!!! Now you got me in the mood to set it up. [emoji1]


----------



## Moirai

cremel said:


> I don't have an instagram account. Is it to post photos instantly? I am curious about the photos you post there!!! Now you got me in the mood to set it up. [emoji1]


I don't either but I believe many on this forum do and are very active on it.


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> We get weird messages all the time. I just ignore them. Unless the sender is particularly creepy or scary, then I just block. None of our photos are geotagged.


BBC, not meaning to be creepy  but you have beautiful skin and gorgeous hair from your pic In Action thread.


----------



## nicole0612

BBC, not to be creepy but I kind of want to marry you from your In Action shot


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> BBC, not to be creepy but I kind of want to marry you from your In Action shot


LOL!!!


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> BBC, not to be creepy but I kind of want to marry you from your In Action shot



Ha ha ha!!! She looks fabulous!!


----------



## cremel

Ppup I just managed to install the app and found you.  I probably signed up instagram long time ago but did not get to try it out.


----------



## EmileH

Hi  guys. Yes creepy does not bother me. You have to expect it. Photos of men with guns and hoods looking like terrorists. Ummm... No. Blocked. It seems like they were trolling a few of us. So perhaps just keep your accounts private. Probably for the best.


----------



## momasaurus

nicole0612 said:


> They spend all of their money on charms.


LOLOLOL


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi  guys. Yes creepy does not bother me. You have to expect it. Photos of men with guns and hoods looking like terrorists. Ummm... No. Blocked. It seems like they were trolling a few of us. So perhaps just keep your accounts private. Probably for the best.


I had gun nuts harassing me on twitter for awhile. I have basically stopped tweeting. Much prefer the eye candy on Instagram!!


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> I had gun nuts harassing me on twitter for awhile. I have basically stopped tweeting. Much prefer the eye candy on Instagram!!



Yes. Sorry to even bring it up here. My only goal was to let people know that if I accidentally blocked anyone it was unintentional,


----------



## Genie27

I just looked into my insta account and inadvertently posted a bunch of pics from last year. 0 followers and 0 followed and private. If anyone wants to see my pictures of food and travel I can start using it.

Ooh!!! Got my first follow request from a friend in Michigan.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> I just looked into my insta account and inadvertently posted a bunch of pics from last year. 0 followers and 0 followed and private. If anyone wants to see my pictures of food and travel I can start using it.
> 
> Ooh!!! Got my first follow request from a friend in Michigan.


Congrats! I assume users have the option to be anonymous or use real names.


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> Congrats! I assume users have the option to be anonymous or use real names.


Yes, my friend posts pictures of her family and pets. I post food and landscapes, architecture and art. And some of my crochet projects. But I also have a few active FB pages (work, personal, private) and linked in and insta and twitter and google + etc it's tooooo many things to manage.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Yes, my friend posts pictures of her family and pets. I post food and landscapes, architecture and art. And some of my crochet projects. But I also have a few active FB pages (work, personal, private) and linked in and insta and twitter and google + etc it's tooooo many things to manage.


That is a lot to keep track of. I try to keep social media to a minimum, boring but less stressful.


----------



## Genie27

Yeah. I am only active on one FB. Everything else is occasional use only.


----------



## Moirai

PbP, is it just as hard to purchase a croc B at FSH as regular leather? Do you or anyone know the price of matte croc B30? I couldn't find price in the other threads.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> PbP, is it just as hard to purchase a croc B at FSH as regular leather? Do you or anyone know the price of matte croc B30? I couldn't find price in the other threads.



Hi, I don't know. I don't think it would ever be within my budget. My sense is that it might not be difficult to get because most people can't afford it. Less competition. If the latest US prices that I see are right and it's about $42,000 here, then it's 30% off there.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, I don't know. I don't think it would ever be within my budget. My sense is that it might not be difficult to get because most people can't afford it. Less competition. If the latest US prices that I see are right and it's about $42,000 here, then it's 30% off there.


Thanks. The price sounds right compared to prices listed in Price thread for B25 and B35. It's a big cost saving buying in Paris. I warned DH about the expensive shopping trip in Paris in a couple years . He is not into luxury items and enjoys making fun of my expensive bags.


----------



## Mininana

Hi everyone! So random but look at the beauty I saw online last night! 

Credit: France Hermes site


----------



## Moirai

Mininana said:


> Hi everyone! So random but look at the beauty I saw online last night!
> 
> Credit: France Hermes site
> 
> View attachment 3645744


That's lovely! I love the luxurious look of croc and gator.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Moirai said:


> BBC, not meaning to be creepy  but you have beautiful skin and gorgeous hair from your pic In Action thread.





nicole0612 said:


> BBC, not to be creepy but I kind of want to marry you from your In Action shot





Moirai said:


> LOL!!!





cremel said:


> Ha ha ha!!! She looks fabulous!!



Hahaha and when I say that I actually did laugh!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] Moirai, Nicole and Cremel you are all wonderful. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254] Thank you for the HUGE smile, you made my week! I will be 45 very soon. 

I contribute my good complexion to coffee and wine. 
No, but really...staying out the sun and hot yoga.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi  guys. Yes creepy does not bother me. You have to expect it. Photos of men with guns and hoods looking like terrorists. Ummm... No. Blocked. It seems like they were trolling a few of us. So perhaps just keep your accounts private. Probably for the best.



We do get that too....plus the people trolling kids' accounts because my account is technically DSs (though he is now old enough to run it himself) and serves a promotional purpose of sorts. I do belong to a group of moms of professional kids and we look out for bad accounts and warn each other and I know some of them do report to law enforcement agencies, too. Just gotta be careful. When I check, I check through and don't base it on names....sometimes it's just some kid from the other side of the world who probably doesn't know anyone who has the same interests as him/her. The ones I really don't get are the adult models who like or follow.....both female and male....not that I necessarily block all those accounts...some are not too hard on the eyes, IYKWIM.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, I don't know. I don't think it would ever be within my budget. My sense is that it might not be difficult to get because most people can't afford it. Less competition. If the latest US prices that I see are right and it's about $42,000 here, then it's 30% off there.



Did some quick math....if it's 30% less there, it's less than 3x B35s at US  prices.....[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] hm it's around 2 x 30s + 1 KP and that's not even considering tax/VAT.....I think they need to lower US prices!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi  guys. Yes creepy does not bother me. You have to expect it. Photos of men with guns and hoods looking like terrorists. Ummm... No. Blocked. It seems like they were trolling a few of us. So perhaps just keep your accounts private. Probably for the best.


Are you going to France again soon?


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Thanks. The price sounds right compared to prices listed in Price thread for B25 and B35. It's a big cost saving buying in Paris. I warned DH about the expensive shopping trip in Paris in a couple years . He is not into luxury items and enjoys making fun of my expensive bags.


Early in our marriage DH hated me wearing HS on weekends b/c he liked casual outfits and by definition, a HS ramped things up.  Someone who was in an advice-giving position, who knew I adored HS particularly at that time (I was new to them), told him to cut it out, let me wear them without comment.   He also has stopped crabbing about orange bags.  I think he grew up.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi  guys. Yes creepy does not bother me. You have to expect it. Photos of men with guns and hoods looking like terrorists. Ummm... No. Blocked. It seems like they were trolling a few of us. So perhaps just keep your accounts private. Probably for the best.



Nothing like that has happened to me yet
If it did, I would report, if possible 
Things like that scare me.  You never know what the intentions are
I do not post much on Instagram though I follow & enjoy your posts
Private is probably best


----------



## Keren16

Genie27 said:


> Yeah. I am only active on one FB. Everything else is occasional use only.



I do not subscribe to FB.  I know lots of people do.  
My feeble reason is that I do not want my children to think I am spying on them[emoji13]


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> Ppup I just managed to install the app and found you.  I probably signed up instagram long time ago but did not get to try it out.



I like Instagram.  I mostly follow Fashion, tPF subscribers, & Golden Retriever posts


----------



## scarf1

prepster said:


> View attachment 3644445
> View attachment 3644444
> 
> Question for you jewelry experts.  What do you know about charm bracelets?  I have always wanted a charm bracelet that I could buy personal amulets for as significant events/milestones or goals arise.  I am looking for something in 18kt gold with a chunky link that looks good by itself.  I've looked at Monica Rich Kosann, but have no experience with this line.  This bracelet is the "chunkiest."  Any thoughts or advice?  The ladies in the picture seem really happy with _their_ bracelets.


My caution to you is that once you add quite a few charms, the bracelet will get quite heavy.


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> Early in our marriage DH hated me wearing HS on weekends b/c he liked casual outfits and by definition, a HS ramped things up.  Someone who was in an advice-giving position, who knew I adored HS particularly at that time (I was new to them), told him to cut it out, let me wear them without comment.   He also has stopped crabbing about orange bags.  I think he grew up.


They grow up or give up, hahaha. I am fine with DH poking fun because I know he is teasing and it has never deterred me from doing or buying what I want.


----------



## Keren16

gracekelly said:


> Kudos to all you girls who can send the DH on a shopping expedition.  Not only does my DH hate to shop, he would be so worried about getting the wrong thing that he would be calling me endlessly with the choices.  The one time he shocked me was when he was in NYC for a meeting and walked past Hermes and saw a 35cm toile and barenia Birkin in the window and he called me to see if I wanted it.  I told him that it was too big and I wanted a 30cm.  That provoked a discussion involving his theory that I would be getting more bang for my buck with a 35 vs a 30.  I finally ended that conversation by saying thanks, but no thanks!  He still reminds me of this when I tell him that he never buys me anything.  lol!



My husband hates to shop also.  It's more like I show him something & ask his opinion.  At least you are assertive.  I could find a reason to like something even if it is not appropriate for me.  Your husband tried[emoji4]


----------



## prepster

scarf1 said:


> My caution to you is that once you add quite a few charms, the bracelet will get quite heavy.




This is an excellent point.  I am wondering if I should start with the Marilyn with no charms and see how heavy it is alone.  It looks on the site like the bracelet they always show with charms is the slightly smaller "Roselyn." But that isn't as "neato" as the Marilyn.  

Here's my other (typically) odd question:  Since the links are not solid, but have a slight slit, if I wear this all of the time, is it going to get gunk inside the links?  I am obviously a jewelry beginner. If I want a wear-all-the-time bracelet, wondering if I should get solid links.

My goal is to buy something in that clean link shape, and kind of a statement piece that will become a "signature" piece for me.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> This is an excellent point.  I am wondering if I should start with the Marilyn with no charms and see how heavy it is alone.  It looks on the site like the bracelet they always show with charms is the slightly smaller "Roselyn." But that isn't as "neato" as the Marilyn.
> 
> Here's my other odd question:  Since the links are not solid, but have a slight slit, if I wear this all of the time, is it going to get gunk inside the links?  Or am I worried about nothing? I am obviously a jewelry beginner. If I want a wear-all-the-time bracelet, wondering if I should get solid links.  Which would likely be quite heavy in that link size.
> 
> I want something in that clean link shape, and kind of a statement piece.


Good question.  The H bracelet "tintamarre" serves as a charm bracelet for me, with its one big clou de selle.    Plus, anchor links are put on an existing anchor link chain.  It is chunky and heavy.  It is a bracelet from a decade ago.  (Some tintamarres do not have a clou de selle).   The inside of the links do get a smidge gunky if I wear it frequently especially during hot weather.   I clean it by a combination of a baby wipe combined with a small nail file to get into the crevices.   

The silver is a tad matte so I would not take it to a jeweler in case the bracelet is rhodium-plated to minimize tarnishing.  (I do not know for a fact that H does this but the bracelet never seems to tarnish).  I have seen people wear the basic anchor bracelet and they call the accumulation of dirt "patina."   Naaaaaaah, not in my book.  Patina is created by the minute scratches silver gets over time from usage.   It's a mellowing of the bright silver color.   It's not black dirt/gunk.   

I do not have a picture of the bracelet to post.


----------



## Genie27

Two things....Eagle is this it? (Not mine, off the internet)




And the definition of the word tintamarre : 
*Tintamarre* is an Acadian tradition of marching through one's community making noise with improvised instruments and other noisemakers, usually in celebration of National Acadian Day. The term originates from the Acadian French word meaning "clangour" or "din".

Very apt, I think.


----------



## momasaurus

Keren16 said:


> I do not subscribe to FB.  I know lots of people do.
> My feeble reason is that I do not want my children to think I am spying on them[emoji13]


DD is facebook friends with me (we also follow each other on Insta), DS not. But, along with DS's fiancee we all compete in Fitbit challenges,  so I basically know when they wake up and go to bed, LOL. But they also know about me!!


----------



## momasaurus

Keren16 said:


> I like Instagram.  I mostly follow Fashion, tPF subscribers, & Golden Retriever posts


Ah! I follow Huskies. And Loki the Wolfdog who is awesome.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> Good question.  The H bracelet "tintamarre" serves as a charm bracelet for me, with its one big clou de selle.    Plus, anchor links are put on an existing anchor link chain.  It is chunky and heavy.  It is a bracelet from a decade ago.  (Some tintamarres do not have a clou de selle).   The inside of the links do get a smidge gunky if I wear it frequently especially during hot weather.   I clean it by a combination of a baby wipe combined with a small nail file to get into the crevices.
> 
> The silver is a tad matte so I would not take it to a jeweler in case the bracelet is rhodium-plated to minimize tarnishing.  (I do not know for a fact that H does this but the bracelet never seems to tarnish).  I have seen people wear the basic anchor bracelet and they call the accumulation of dirt "patina."   Naaaaaaah, not in my book.  Patina is created by the minute scratches silver gets over time from usage.   It's a mellowing of the bright silver color.   It's not black dirt/gunk.
> 
> I do not have a picture of the bracelet to post.



Very interesting and informative Eagle!  So here is what I found from an evening searching absolutely everywhere on the internet: Nothing.  No one except Elizabeth Locke (Matte, 19 Kt.) makes a chunky solid link 18kt bracelet.  They are all "wrapped" links and you can see the little seam inside the link looking closely.  Monica Rich Kosann customer service (they were excellent, BTW) said the links are semi-solid.  She said the bracelet is very substantial,.  She does not believe it will dent or bend, and said it is suitable for every day wear.  She also said if there were ever a problem, they stand behind and service their products for life.  So that is good.  Thanks much for everyone's help/tolerance  Now I just have to make up my mind.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Two things....Eagle is this it? (Not mine, off the internet)
> 
> View attachment 3646091
> 
> 
> And the definition of the word tintamarre :
> *Tintamarre* is an Acadian tradition of marching through one's community making noise with improvised instruments and other noisemakers, usually in celebration of National Acadian Day. The term originates from the Acadian French word meaning "clangour" or "din".
> 
> Very apt, I think.


That's it, Genie!   It is a noisy bracelet.  Wearing two is really noisy.  I like jewelry that makes racket.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> This is an excellent point.  I am wondering if I should start with the Marilyn with no charms and see how heavy it is alone.  It looks on the site like the bracelet they always show with charms is the slightly smaller "Roselyn." But that isn't as "neato" as the Marilyn.
> 
> Here's my other (typically) odd question:  Since the links are not solid, but have a slight slit, if I wear this all of the time, is it going to get gunk inside the links?  I am obviously a jewelry beginner. If I want a wear-all-the-time bracelet, wondering if I should get solid links.
> 
> My goal is to buy something in that clean link shape, and kind of a statement piece that will become a "signature" piece for me.


Can you post the Marilyn, the Roselyn, etc.?


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> Can you post the Marilyn, the Roselyn, etc.?






Marilyn is the two on top, (one is rose gold).  Roselyn is the yellow gold on the bottom with charms.





Marilyn with pave on top.  Roselyn with charms on the bottom.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> View attachment 3646391
> 
> 
> Marilyn is the two on top, (one is rose gold).  Roselyn is the yellow gold on the bottom with charms.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646392
> 
> 
> Marilyn with pave on top.  Roselyn with charms on the bottom.


Nice!!! I love Marilyn with pave diamonds. The charms are cute but the noise and movement would probably drive me crazy.


----------



## Mindi B

If you put pave diamonds on a twist tie, I'd wear it.
One consideration for a charm bracelet is the standard size of the charms' attachment hardware (which I'm sure has a name that I don't know).  Since the Marilyn is a thicker link, you'll want to be sure that the charms will attach comfortably.  Otherwise, you'll have to size up the attachment ring on every charm, which would be a colossal pain.


----------



## Notorious Pink

prepster said:


> Very interesting and informative Eagle!  So here is what I found from an evening searching absolutely everywhere on the internet: Nothing.  No one except Elizabeth Locke (Matte, 19 Kt.) makes a chunky solid link 18kt bracelet.  They are all "wrapped" links and you can see the little seam inside the link looking closely.  Monica Rich Kosann customer service (they were excellent, BTW) said the links are semi-solid.  She said the bracelet is very substantial,.  She does not believe it will dent or bend, and said it is suitable for every day wear.  She also said if there were ever a problem, they stand behind and service their products for life.  So that is good.  Thanks much for everyone's help/tolerance  Now I just have to make up my mind.



Depending on how chunky/big you want it, Tamara Comolli makes one. 




They make several plain bracelets for their Mikado pendants, which can also be worn on a necklace chain. I adore their Flamenco bracelets, soooo pretty.

https://shop.tamaracomolli.com/us/s...ga=1.195442796.1178047420.1478750714#isPage=1


----------



## Notorious Pink

prepster said:


> View attachment 3646391
> 
> 
> Marilyn is the two on top, (one is rose gold).  Roselyn is the yellow gold on the bottom with charms.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646392
> 
> 
> Marilyn with pave on top.  Roselyn with charms on the bottom.



These are gorgeous. They do look like they would be heavy, though.


----------



## EmileH

The bracelets are beautiful. I have a silver Tiffany charm bracelet from my youth that I do not wear anymore. It's not my style anymore. It was also a pain because it was hard to type and some of the charms got stuck on my sweaters. I like the look of these bracelets on their own. I would perhaps just go light on the charms?  And be careful which ones you chose.

I am going to Paris in the spring.

BBC, I was talking about the price differences with a friend yesterday. If Hermes wants to push sales back to the home stores rather than Paris they should equalize the prices. Of course most brands like Chanel did that by raising the prices astronomically in Europe. Hermes management has said that they are a French company and don't want to do that to their French clients. They did drop the price of fine jewelry in the US by about 10% this year. I wonder if they would ever consider that with leathergoods. I doubt it. Although it might really help sales of the non k/b bags and they would still be making a hefty profit. I wonder how Chanel's methods have worked out for them. I do not follow the retail industry. Even with the 10% drop on fine jewelry prices are much better in Europe. Hence I put a deposit on a gold bracelet when I was there last fall.


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Depending on how chunky/big you want it, Tamara Comolli makes one.
> 
> View attachment 3646411
> 
> 
> They make several plain bracelets for their Mikado pendants, which can also be worn on a necklace chain. I adore their Flamenco bracelets, soooo pretty.
> 
> https://shop.tamaracomolli.com/us/s...ga=1.195442796.1178047420.1478750714#isPage=1



This is also nice. I have come to appreciate delicacy in my gold jewelry pieces. I think it perhaps looks more modern? I went chunky and substantial with my silver pieces but I'm enjoying the variety of the delicate gold pieces. I have also realized why rose gold is so popular. It's not as in your face as yellow gold. I can only do yellow gold in small doses. But I suppose for a charm bracelet one should choose yellow gold because you are most likely to find more charms in yellow gold.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> BBC, I was talking about the price differences with a friend yesterday. If Hermes wants to push sales back to the home stores rather than Paris they should equalize the prices. Of course most brands like Chanel did that by raising the prices astronomically in Europe. Hermes management has said that they are a French company and don't want to do that to their French clients. They did drop the price of fine jewelry in the US by about 10% this year. I wonder if they would ever consider that with leathergoods. I doubt it. Although it might really help sales of the non k/b bags and they would still be making a hefty profit. I wonder how Chanel's methods have worked out for them. I do not follow the retail industry. Even with the 10% drop on fine jewelry prices are much better in Europe. Hence I put a deposit on a gold bracelet when I was there last fall.



I feel like equalizing prices by bringing them down here in the US would definitely stimulate sales across the board. They are concerned about expanding to a younger demographic (hence the planned meatpacking boutique) but to get more repeat customers the bags really should come down a bit. Honestly, their wallets, much as I love them, are quite overpriced. 

Ok, info needed....how do you put a deposit on jewelry???? 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is also nice. I have come to appreciate delicacy in my gold jewelry pieces. I think it perhaps looks more modern? I went chunky and substantial with my silver pieces but I'm enjoying the variety of the delicate gold pieces. I have also realized why rose gold is so popular. It's not as in your face as yellow gold. I can only do yellow gold in small doses. But I suppose for a charm bracelet one should choose yellow gold because you are most likely to find more charms in yellow gold.



I agree....I have a chunky necklace and yet I do like a mix of sizes. I think more can be found in yg but I prefer pg and Comolli makes plenty, which I'm looking at for her pendants.


----------



## Mindi B

The Mikado Flamenco moonstone bracelet.    And such a reasonable price!


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> Depending on how chunky/big you want it, Tamara Comolli makes one.
> 
> View attachment 3646411
> 
> 
> They make several plain bracelets for their Mikado pendants, which can also be worn on a necklace chain. I adore their Flamenco bracelets, soooo pretty.
> 
> https://shop.tamaracomolli.com/us/s...ga=1.195442796.1178047420.1478750714#isPage=1



This is nice too. Thanks for the link.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> The bracelets are beautiful. I have a silver Tiffany charm bracelet from my youth that I do not wear anymore. It's not my style anymore. It was also a pain because it was hard to type and some of the charms got stuck on my sweaters. I like the look of these bracelets on their own. I would perhaps just go light on the charms?  And be careful which ones you chose.
> 
> I am going to Paris in the spring.
> 
> BBC, I was talking about the price differences with a friend yesterday. If Hermes wants to push sales back to the home stores rather than Paris they should equalize the prices. Of course most brands like Chanel did that by raising the prices astronomically in Europe. Hermes management has said that they are a French company and don't want to do that to their French clients. They did drop the price of fine jewelry in the US by about 10% this year. I wonder if they would ever consider that with leathergoods. I doubt it. Although it might really help sales of the non k/b bags and they would still be making a hefty profit. I wonder how Chanel's methods have worked out for them. I do not follow the retail industry. Even with the 10% drop on fine jewelry prices are much better in Europe. Hence I put a deposit on a gold bracelet when I was there last fall.



I was surprised with the price drop in jewelry. I assume to increase sales here. I also doubt H will drop prices on bags since that section has been profitable. But the price difference is frustrating and ultimately benefits resellers who can buy bags in Europe and sell here or in Asia with a profit.


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> I feel like equalizing prices by bringing them down here in the US would definitely stimulate sales across the board. They are concerned about expanding to a younger demographic (hence the planned meatpacking boutique) but to get more repeat customers the bags really should come down a bit. Honestly, their wallets, much as I love them, are quite overpriced.
> 
> Ok, info needed....how do you put a deposit on jewelry????
> 
> 
> Agree completely about the wallets. I have one. I can't imagine collecting them.
> 
> Two ways to place a deposit: I have wired money from the US or I have left a deposit at the store by credit card. It depends if I know what I will want on my next trip or I need to think more. The only advantages of leaving a deposit are that they will hold the item for  you and the price is guaranteed. They generally ask for 30%.
> 
> I was told that there were very few rose gold farandole necklaces available so I wired a deposit for that and the other pieces that I wanted a few months prior to my last trip.  I guess the prices did go up during that period so I was lucky.
> 
> This time I chose a bracelet and I left a deposit in case the price went up. I don't think it did. But at least I know that they will have my size when I get there. I chose a ring as well but I might change that decision and they are fine with that. I have worked with one SA for several years now so communication and service have been excellent.


----------



## EmileH

Speaking of delicate rose gold jewelry, I'm planning to look at the faubourg watch. Im in love with the delicate look.


----------



## Genie27

i have thin and wider gold pieces and I find I prefer wider pieces - all the thin chains and pendants feel a bit dated to me. Maybe because I grew up with thin chains/bracelets etc


----------



## Genie27

That flamenco bracelet is gorgeous!!


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> i have thin and wider gold pieces and I find I prefer wider pieces - all the thin chains and pendants feel a bit dated to me. Maybe because I grew up with thin chains/bracelets etc



Haha. The difference is perhaps because I grew up in the 80s and all I can think of when I see large yellow gold pieces is Ivanna ***** and Joan Collins.


----------



## Genie27

Prepster, the thicker bracelet may be too chunky with the charms - the proportions may look off - the size of charms + smaller bracelet looks better. My personal preference would be the Marilyn with no charms, or just one charm. 

PbP the watch looks very dainty and delicate. Have you tried it on? 

Yes those big yellow gold clip on earrings, they had to take off to answer the phone.


----------



## Keren16

momasaurus said:


> DD is facebook friends with me (we also follow each other on Insta), DS not. But, along with DS's fiancee we all compete in Fitbit challenges,  so I basically know when they wake up and go to bed, LOL. But they also know about me!!



One of my children competes in Fitbit challenges.  I know nothing about it.  Might be worth trying.  I used to do the treadmill.  Now I walk a lot.


----------



## Keren16

momasaurus said:


> Ah! I follow Huskies. And Loki the Wolfdog who is awesome.



I initially followed cookie_cute.  Then came others. Including shelter dogs & rescue sites.  
I notice we have our breed loyalties.  
Lately I enjoy Sunshine Goldens.  From their posts I'm also learning about Montana, a state I've never been to 
One thing leads to another!


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Prepster, the thicker bracelet may be too chunky with the charms - the proportions may look off - the size of charms + smaller bracelet looks better. My personal preference would be the Marilyn with no charms, or just one charm.
> 
> PbP the watch looks very dainty and delicate. Have you tried it on?
> 
> Yes those big yellow gold clip on earrings, they had to take off to answer the phone.



Not yet. I'm planning to try it in Paris.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Genie27 said:


> That flamenco bracelet is gorgeous!!





Mindi B said:


> The Mikado Flamenco moonstone bracelet.    And such a reasonable price!



I know, I know....and even though I dont wear wg I am in LOVE with the "Cashmere" bracelet colors!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

PBP thank you so much for the info! I would absolutely do this is I was planning a trip. Do you know if VCA does this as well? [emoji1374]


----------



## Genie27

BBC said:


> I know, I know....and even though I dont wear wg I am in LOVE with the "Cashmere" bracelet colors!!!


Each one is beautiful- cashmere for spring, the dark jewel tone one for winter and my favourite for summer:


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> PBP thank you so much for the info! I would absolutely do this is I was planning a trip. Do you know if VCA does this as well? [emoji1374]



BBC I don't buy vca overseas. Their prices are equalized and it's a pita with the vat refunds. I bought the Paris pendant there because I could only buy it there. I made the mistake of buying a few other pieces and then I had a complete nightmare with the vat. Without the vat refund it's more expensive to buy there. Cartier has also been equalized. I only buy things that are a significant discount there (20% or more) or things that I can't get here.

If it's the Paris pendant that you want I'll bet vca would do a hold  for you.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> BBC I don't buy vca overseas. Their prices are equalized and it's a pita with the vat refunds. I bought the Paris pendant there because I could only buy it there. I made the mistake of buying a few other pieces and then I had a complete nightmare with the vat. Without the vat refund it's more expensive to buy there. Cartier has also been equalized. I only buy things that are a significant discount there (20% or more) or things that I can't get here.
> 
> If it's the Paris pendant that you want I'll bet vca would do a hold  for you.


PbP, I commend you for doing your research and knowing the price differences. Have a great trip and would love to see your Paris purchases if you are inclined to share.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Each one is beautiful- cashmere for spring, the dark jewel tone one for winter and my favourite for summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646503


Stunning!



Mindi B said:


> If you put pave diamonds on a twist tie, I'd wear it.
> One consideration for a charm bracelet is the standard size of the charms' attachment hardware (which I'm sure has a name that I don't know).  Since the Marilyn is a thicker link, you'll want to be sure that the charms will attach comfortably.  Otherwise, you'll have to size up the attachment ring on every charm, which would be a colossal pain.



A very good point.  You are all brilliant.  I'm wondering if I should just skip it and buy new garage doors instead.  I'm better with garage doors.



BBC said:


> Depending on how chunky/big you want it, Tamara Comolli makes one.
> 
> View attachment 3646411
> 
> 
> They make several plain bracelets for their Mikado pendants, which can also be worn on a necklace chain. I adore their Flamenco bracelets, soooo pretty.
> 
> https://shop.tamaracomolli.com/us/s...ga=1.195442796.1178047420.1478750714#isPage=1



Thank you, great sleuthing!  This is very pretty.  I'm heading over to check out the collection.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is also nice. I have come to appreciate delicacy in my gold jewelry pieces. I think it perhaps looks more modern? I went chunky and substantial with my silver pieces but I'm enjoying the variety of the delicate gold pieces. I have also realized why rose gold is so popular. It's not as in your face as yellow gold. I can only do yellow gold in small doses. But I suppose for a charm bracelet one should choose yellow gold because you are most likely to find more charms in yellow gold.



I think I'm getting to the age where I'm more conscious of wanting to look, not younger, but up-to-date and engaged with the present.  I notice there are things women wear that can take 10 years off, and things that can put 10 years on. 



Genie27 said:


> Prepster, the thicker bracelet may be too chunky with the charms - the proportions may look off - the size of charms + smaller bracelet looks better. My personal preference would be the Marilyn with no charms, or just one charm.
> 
> PbP the watch looks very dainty and delicate. Have you tried it on?
> 
> Yes those big yellow gold clip on earrings, they had to take off to answer the phone.



I think you're right.


----------



## Genie27

prepster said:


> I notice there are things women wear that can take 10 years off, and things that can put 10 years on.



What kind of things have you noticed? 

I struggle with this also. Grown up clothes make me look older/matronly and more casual clothes look too sloppy. Most stores here tend to stock very formal items in their higher end ranges - either evening or suit/corporate looks. Then the other extreme of shredded and shabby for casual wear. 

I'd like tailored/smart casual day wear if/when I can find it.


----------



## Mindi B

I know, Genie!  This seems true regarding pricing, as well.  There is high-end/too dressy or too pricey, and there is low-end/cheaply-made, and the in-between seems to have disappeared.  I used to look to, oh, Helmut Lang and Vince and Tibi, etc., for a trendy-ish pant or sweater, but now their price points begin around $400, which, to me anyway, is rather spendy--for a basic piece, anyway.  And while I'll spash out on something special, who needs an "all hero piece" wardrobe?  Not practical.


----------



## EmileH

Prepster, I would love to hear of some examples of things that age or do the opposite that you noticed as well.


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Speaking of delicate rose gold jewelry, I'm planning to look at the faubourg watch. Im in love with the delicate look.
> 
> View attachment 3646438
> View attachment 3646439


This is really pretty. Does not work for me since my old eyes now need a larger face! Therefore no to the Medor watch as well.


----------



## prepster




----------



## prepster




----------



## Genie27

It would be much easier (maybe) if I had to wear suits or tailored separates at work. Hugo Boss/theory/BR in decreasing price, not necessarily quality as more recent Boss can be pretty bad fabric and cut sometimes. 

I had started a thread in Wardrobe a while back and got lots of great feedback to be able to wear dresses to work, as I'd gotten into a huge rut. I bought a few new dressy items since then, and have enjoyed wearing the smarter wardrobe. Slowly working on spring/summer pieces now.


----------



## prepster




----------



## Genie27

Mindi B said:


> I used to look to, oh, Helmut Lang and Vince and Tibi, etc., for a trendy-ish pant or sweater, but now their price points begin around $400, which, to me anyway, is rather spendy--for a basic piece, anyway.


I've started telling myself it's worth the 400 if they are a timeless cut and I don't have to waste time replacing them within a season or two.


----------



## Genie27

I really liked Diane's wardrobe in that movie. I'm a decade or so away, but it seems to be about ruthless tailoring. 

How about 30/40y olds - stuck between hollister and Eileen fisher.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Jamie Lee Curtis just keeps looking ageless and timeless.


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> This is really pretty. Does not work for me since my old eyes now need a larger face! Therefore no to the Medor watch as well.



That's a really good point. Do you know.. I wear a watch everyday out of habit as an "essential" piece of jewelry but I realized that I must not look at it very often because when the time changes it takes me 3-4 weeks to realize that my watch is off. So maybe it doesn't matter if I can't see it? Except when I occasionally want to see it I will feel old. [emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

Diane Keaton's wardrobe is amazing in that movie. But I'll take the house. Incredible.


----------



## prepster

I certainly do not have this codified, but I think about it a lot.  I think well-fitting, current jeans can lop 10 years off, presto!  Makeup that is natural, great shoes, leather jackets or really leather anything, white shirts, clothing that is fitted well to our bodies (this is a biggie), easy breezy hair that is "precision" cut so it falls into place, all of those things can make a woman seem, I don't want to say younger, but just current.  I think we have to be much more flawlessly groomed--no stray hairs, short immaculate nails.  Great brows are really important.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

If you like Rouge Casaque and Rouge Vif, you'll love the new red iPhone


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> View attachment 3646784
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646785
> 
> 
> I certainly do not have this codified, but I think about it a lot.  I think well-fitting, current jeans can lop 10 years off.  Makeup that is natural, great shoes, leather, white shirts, clothing that is fitted well to our bodies (this is a biggie), easy breezy hair that is "precision" cut so it falls into place, all of those things can make a woman seem, I don't want to say younger, but just current.



Brilliant. Simple but brilliant. 

Shoes seem to be most difficult for me these days. I think I'll look stupid in Rockstuds for day but the Roger Viviers that I binged on seem aging. I'm definitely going to add some otk boots for next fall. I think Michelle ***** was onto that key move. I keep coming back around to the kitten heel pointed toe pump. Casual shoes are even more challenging. Very dressy shoes are quite easy.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> I really liked Diane's wardrobe in that movie. I'm a decade or so away, but it seems to be about ruthless tailoring.
> 
> How about 30/40y olds - stuck between hollister and Eileen fisher.



I've always thought it is really hard to tell her age.  She takes good care of herself.  Eat well, sleep, water, all that.  When I was 20 I could get away with dramatic makeup and severe clothes, now I just look like I'm in drag if I do that.  Let's see, things that age us:  Frumpy or too big clothes, weird shoes, too much cleavage, too much upper arm if they've seen better days, anything that isn't in pretty much pristine condition.  We can't do pilled sweaters and ratty things any more.  At a certain age it looks scary/sad/eccentric.  Heavy old grandma perfume (lololol!), Dominatrix high heels.  Actually anything that makes it look like we're trying too hard to look young.  Too much of the wrong kind of jewelry (don't ask me what that is since we've already established I know nothing about it), not smiling, that old gravelly voice.  Too much suntan.  Out of date glasses.  Long nails.  Puffy hair.  Hairspray.

I generally feel that more formal clothes can be aging, but Christine Baranski always pulls it off with such fabulous glamour.


----------



## prepster

We should also stop sitting around our decrepit mansions in our old wedding dresses.  It's just not a good look.


----------



## Genie27

She looks about as dusty as her croquembouche.


----------



## Mindi B

prepster said:


> We should also stop sitting around our decrepit mansions in our old wedding dresses.  It's just not a good look.
> View attachment 3646865



LOL!


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> We should also stop sitting around our decrepit mansions in our old wedding dresses.  It's just not a good look.
> 
> View attachment 3646865



Too funny!


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> View attachment 3646784
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646785
> 
> 
> I certainly do not have this codified, but I think about it a lot.  I think well-fitting, current jeans can lop 10 years off, presto!  Makeup that is natural, great shoes, leather jackets or really leather anything, white shirts, clothing that is fitted well to our bodies (this is a biggie), easy breezy hair that is "precision" cut so it falls into place, all of those things can make a woman seem, I don't want to say younger, but just current.  I think we have to be much more flawlessly groomed--no stray hairs, short immaculate nails.  Great brows are really important.



I think you nailed it!


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> I've always thought it is really hard to tell her age.  She takes good care of herself.  Eat well, sleep, water, all that.  When I was 20 I could get away with dramatic makeup and severe clothes, now I just look like I'm in drag if I do that.  Let's see, things that age us:  Frumpy or too big clothes, weird shoes, too much cleavage, too much upper arm if they've seen better days, anything that isn't in pretty much pristine condition.  We can't do pilled sweaters and ratty things any more.  At a certain age it looks scary/sad/eccentric.  Heavy old grandma perfume (lololol!), Dominatrix high heels.  Actually anything that makes it look like we're trying too hard to look young.  Too much of the wrong kind of jewelry (don't ask me what that is since we've already established I know nothing about it), not smiling, that old gravelly voice.  Too much suntan.  Out of date glasses.  Long nails.  Puffy hair.  Hairspray.
> 
> I generally feel that more formal clothes can be aging, but Christine Baranski always pulls it off with such fabulous glamour.
> 
> View attachment 3646844
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646847
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646848



She looks stunning.


----------



## nicole0612

I am at the age where I am starting to get a few grey hairs. I have dark, almost black hair, so they stand out a lot and I pull them out with tweezers. I am wondering what I will do once I get more than a few. Should I dye my hair all my normal color? I think dyed dark hair can look noticeably artificial. Should I take the opportunity to dye my hair a warmer dark color with natural highlights etc (leave that color decision to the colorist). Do a dark "rinse" that makes the greys less noticeable but a more natural look? I'm not sure how many years I have to make a plan, maybe 5? I am 35 now so I am not ready to go grey. Maybe I will feel differently in 5 years, but I honestly doubt it. The ladies with silver hair in these photos look really great though. Maybe part of it is that I have a somewhat younger and more feminine and sometimes edgy style, while silver hair seems to look best with a cleaner style. I also think the future transition feels harder for me because I will be going from nearly black to silver. It would be an easier transition to go from blonde or light brown to silver because in the early years of the color change it blends in better.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Brilliant. Simple but brilliant.
> 
> Shoes seem to be most difficult for me these days. I think I'll look stupid in Rockstuds for day but the Roger Viviers that I binged on seem aging. I'm definitely going to add some otk boots for next fall. I think Michelle ***** was onto that key move. I keep coming back around to the kitten heel pointed toe pump. Casual shoes are even more challenging. Very dressy shoes are quite easy.



I love Roger Vivier!  I think those kinds of shoes can look great if they're worn irreverently or in a modern way.  With jeans, or for example, slim black "cigarette" pants and a black turtleneck, or a pencil skirt and tights, as opposed to a serious nude hose/skirt suit/silk blouse.


----------



## prepster

nicole0612 said:


> She looks stunning.



She does!  And she's just standing in an attractive way, like a normal person.  What is this thing that celebrities have been doing the past few years, standing with their legs crossed one over the top of the other?  I'm sure it is supposed to make them look thinner, but it just makes them look like they urgently have to go to the bathroom.  Plus, I'd probably topple over.  With or without platforms.


----------



## EmileH

Nicole, I had this problem. It's very hard to reproduce dark colors. If you do a single process is looks unnatural. You can get away with it for a while and your greys will add dimension because they take up less if the dye. Eventually the grey will become more noticeable and you will have to move on to permanent color. I  don't like highlights at all and I didn't want to go lighter. But doing a single process gave me helmet head. 

I had a stylist in DC who somehow was able to reproduce my natural color with highlight and lowlights. When I moved to Boston gosh 12 years ago I had a lot of growing pains with my salon. They insisted on me going lighter. We are somewhat at peace now. I have them do single process and then I add Baliage which is very minimal highlights. I still think he does too much. I only do the highlights twice per year. I'm a bit lighter now and a bit warmer. I have given up fighting it and I don't hate it as much any more. I preferred the color that god gave me but I'm told that's impossible.

As far as the white hair I'm told that few people get that beautiful silky grey and it is very hard to survive the process of letting it grow to be like that. Sigh. I do think it's easier for people with light hair.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> I love Roger Vivier!  I think those kinds of shoes can look great if they're worn irreverently or in a modern way.  With jeans, or for example, slim black "cigarette" pants and a black turtleneck, or a pencil skirt and tights, as opposed to a serious nude hose/skirt suit/silk blouse.



I think you are right that the have to be worn in a specific way. I also like the suede ones better than say the patent leather.

French women are so good at looking ageless. I really like Emmanuel Alt's style. I was wondering how old she is. Does anyone know without looking? I really had no idea. And I have seen her in person. I just looked it up. She's a few months older than me. And she looks great. Up to date, not trying too hard. She probably gets dressed quickly in the morning too. She wears a variation of the same thing every day. 

This is blasphemy but Ines is looking a bit tired if you ask me. She's not staying current. 

White shirts: am I the only woman in the world who doesn't look good in them?


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> I am at the age where I am starting to get a few grey hairs. I have dark, almost black hair, so they stand out a lot and I pull them out with tweezers. I am wondering what I will do once I get more than a few. Should I dye my hair all my normal color? I think dyed dark hair can look noticeably artificial. Should I take the opportunity to dye my hair a warmer dark color with natural highlights etc (leave that color decision to the colorist). Do a dark "rinse" that makes the greys less noticeable but a more natural look? I'm not sure how many years I have to make a plan, maybe 5? I am 35 now so I am not ready to go grey. Maybe I will feel differently in 5 years, but I honestly doubt it. The ladies with silver hair in these photos look really great though. Maybe part of it is that I have a somewhat younger and more feminine and sometimes edgy style, while silver hair seems to look best with a cleaner style. I also think the future transition feels harder for me because I will be going from nearly black to silver. It would be an easier transition to go from blonde or light brown to silver because in the early years of the color change it blends in better.


I have black-black hair, but as I got older I prefer a mid to dark brown-black with lighter highlights - it's more flattering and softer. It gets noticed if I go too light, but I think as I age I will have to adjust to grey. Not sure how I will transition to that yet. But it will require new makeup and clothes as it will be a major shift.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nicole, I had this problem. It's very hard to reproduce dark colors. If you do a single process is looks unnatural. You can get away with it for a while and your greys will add dimension because they take up less if the dye. Eventually the grey will become more noticeable and you will have to move on to permanent color. I  don't like highlights at all and I didn't want to go lighter. But doing a single process gave me helmet head.
> 
> I had a stylist in DC who somehow was able to reproduce my natural color with highlight and lowlights. When I moved to Boston gosh 12 years ago I had a lot of growing pains with my salon. They insisted on me going lighter. We are somewhat at peace now. I have them do single process and then I add Baliage which is very minimal highlights. I still think he does too much. I only do the highlights twice per year. I'm a bit lighter now and a bit warmer. I have given up fighting it and I don't hate it as much any more. I preferred the color that god gave me but I'm told that's impossible.
> 
> As far as the white hair I'm told that few people get that beautiful silky grey and it is very hard to survive the process of letting it grow to be like that. Sigh. I do think it's easier for people with light hair.



PbP this so so helpful. I am laughing about "helmet head". That is exactly what I meant. Now I just wish there was a function to copy and print a post on tPF. I'm serious. 
How often do you have to visit the salon? I actually dyed my hair platinum blonde for 2 years in my early 20's. It looked great actually, but now I wonder what I was thinking to waste 2 years my natural color! I had to go to the salon every 3 weeks so that I didn't get black roots and it was ~$250-300 back then and I can't even imagine how much now. That was before I was into Hermes and Chanel so I had more change in my pockets  When I went decided to go back to my normal color I detoured through raspberry auburn first and that looked pretty good too. The fun part was that my makeup totally changed - with dark hair I need some eyeliner definitely, with blond I did not need any makeup. I could also wear colors that I love but look awful on me currently (corals, nudes). So Genie, you thoughts about having to buy a new wardrobe are spot on.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> PbP this so so helpful. I am laughing about "helmet head". That is exactly what I meant. Now I just wish there was a function to copy and print a post on tPF. I'm serious.
> How often do you have to visit the salon? I actually dyed my hair platinum blonde for 2 years in my early 20's. It looked great actually, but now I wonder what I was thinking to waste 2 years my natural color! I had to go to the salon every 3 weeks so that I didn't get black roots and it was ~$250-300 back then and I can't even imagine how much now. That was before I was into Hermes and Chanel so I had more change in my pockets  When I went decided to go back to my normal color I detoured through raspberry auburn first and that looked pretty good too. The fun part was that my makeup totally changed - with dark hair I need some eyeliner definitely, with blond I did not need any makeup. I could also wear colors that I love but look awful on me currently (corals, nudes). So Genie, you thoughts about having to buy a new wardrobe are spot on.



I'm so glad you found it helpful.  I get the single process and my cut every 6-7 weeks. The goal is to do the highlights every 3rd time. It almost always gets pushed off to every 4th time which is fine with me.

The other thing you should know is that you will be in a battle with brassiness. They put a toner/ gloss on each time to make it less brassy. Sometimes I go in at the 3-4 week point for just a gloss and conditioning treatment. 

And yes, Genie it changed the colors that I can wear a bit. I used to be a straight cool winter. I can wear camel, burgundy and terra cotta colors now. Purples are tricky especially when I get brassy. Olive no longer works for me. I used to wear all silver and platinum. I can still wear them but I think rose gold perhaps looks a bit better now.


----------



## nicole0612

I found some photos!
If anyone follows the VCA thread, this picture is from when I was 24 and shows my way too many earrings phase  I think my coloring looks Ok with lighter hair, because I have fair skin and greenish eyes, but it is just such a PITA for maintenance with dark roots. This was the first time I dyed it lighter, since my hair is so dark I had to go strawberry blonde before I could go fully blond.



This is the only photo I have of fully blond. Is this helpful? [emoji14]



This is my natural and current hair color. It's really dark, but I do have some natural blond and red highlights from being out in the sun a lot.



I halfway wonder if I should go a little lighter now, or even dramatically lighter and then transition from that lighter color to the eventual grey. Or if I should enjoy my last years of dark hair and then follow the PbP method for attractive maintenance/colorist battles after that.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm so glad you found it helpful.  I get the single process and my cut every 6-7 weeks. The goal is to do the highlights every 3rd time. It almost always gets pushed off to every 4th time which is fine with me.
> 
> The other thing you should know is that you will be in a battle with brassiness. They put a toner/ gloss on each time to make it less brassy. Sometimes I go in at the 3-4 week point for just a gloss and conditioning treatment.
> 
> And yes, Genie it changed the colors that I can wear a bit. I used to be a straight cool winter. I can wear camel, burgundy and terra cotta colors now. Purples are tricky especially when I get brassy. Olive no longer works for me. I used to wear all silver and platinum. I can still wear them but I think rose gold perhaps looks a bit better now.



I think we are exactly the same. I am a cool winter naturally. When I went blonde when I was younger I went to a great colorist, and she made sure I did not come out looking brassy, but it meant that the color sessions were very lengthy and pricy. What you experienced with the color change is exactly the same as what I did when I went warmer with my hair. It is actually great to be able to wear nude neutrals,  warm burgundy and terra cotta/salmon color. They cannot be worn well by cool winters, washes us out too much.
What is "single process" exactly?


----------



## nicole0612

My husband is watching our baby upstairs and just yelled downstairs, "What are you doing down there?"
Should I tell him I am posting giraffe costume photos on tPF? OK time to be a responsible parent again!


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I think we are exactly the same. I am a cool winter naturally. When I went blonde when I was younger I went to a great colorist, and she made sure I did not come out looking brassy, but it meant that the color sessions were very lengthy and pricy. What you experienced with the color change is exactly the same as what I did when I went warmer with my hair. It is actually great to be able to wear nude neutrals,  warm burgundy and terra cotta/salmon color. They cannot be worn well by cool winters, washes us out too much.
> What is "single process" exactly?



You had an excellent colorist. The blonde looked completely natural on you. Your hair now is absolutely glorious. Just stunning. 

I think we are on the same schedule as far as grey and I am 15 years older than you. Keep what you have for as long as possible. Enjoy it and don't rush it. There will be plenty of years to try new things by necessity. Plus the color doesn't help the health or texture of the hair and I don't like to think about it but those chemicals can't be good for us. Delay heavy duty chemicals for as long as possible. 

Single process is what they call the plain old one color. I think of it as single color.

Your skin tone is similar to mine too. And I had a few reddish highlights naturally too. I think we are similar. My eyes are a weird blue/hazel/grey color.


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> I found some photos!
> If anyone follows the VCA thread, this picture is from when I was 24 and shows my way too many earrings phase  I think my coloring looks Ok with lighter hair, because I have fair skin and greenish eyes, but it is just such a PITA for maintenance with dark roots. This was the first time I dyed it lighter, since my hair is so dark I had to go strawberry blonde before I could go fully blond.
> View attachment 3646970
> 
> 
> This is the only photo I have of fully blond. Is this helpful? [emoji14]
> View attachment 3646983
> 
> 
> This is my natural and current hair color. It's really dark, but I do have some natural blond and red highlights from being out in the sun a lot.
> View attachment 3646982
> 
> 
> I halfway wonder if I should go a little lighter now, or even dramatically lighter and then transition from that lighter color to the eventual grey. Or if I should enjoy my last years of dark hair and then follow the PbP method for attractive maintenance/colorist battles after that.


Nicole, WOW you are absolutely gorgeous!!! I love your current dark hair color.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Nicole, WOW you are absolutely gorgeous!!! I love your current dark hair color.



Isn't she?! And she's so sweet and modest. I should say that we have the same coloring but she's much prettier. [emoji2] I wouldn't change a thing if I were you Nicole.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> We should also stop sitting around our decrepit mansions in our old wedding dresses.  It's just not a good look.
> 
> View attachment 3646865


What?! I was looking forward to spending my retirement like this!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Nicole, you are GORGEOUS with any color.....really. Stunning in every pic, costume or no!

I'm not the one to ask. The last time I had great natural hair color, I was 4. I had strawberry blonde hair as a baby. Then it was a very boring brown, I started dying it blond when I was 14 and red when I was in college. Except for a brief break when I tried dark hair when I got engaged, I have been red ever since. I would love to be able to dye it blonde again - and I mean platinum blonde, Marilyn blonde - but my colorist will not let me, besides loving my color she says it would be too damaging I would have to cut my hair off. 

I have A LOT of gray. I'm going to be 45 in May and I can't believe how much! My mother's gray is a fabulous platinum blonde, but I'm pretty sure I don't have those genes or I'd just grow it out. 

After seeing pics from DS1s Bar Mitzvah I got very self-conscious - am I too old for my hair? Do I look like I'm trying too hard? I worry about this. DH and DSs are adamant that I don't change it but I think eventually I will have to.


----------



## Notorious Pink

prepster said:


> We should also stop sitting around our decrepit mansions in our old wedding dresses.  It's just not a good look.
> 
> View attachment 3646865



Miss Havisham!!!


----------



## Genie27

Nicole, you are gorgeous!! In all hair colour, but the dark is so striking. I'd hang on to that as long as I can. It's beautiful and really brings out your eyes and bone structure. Wowza!


----------



## Genie27

BBC, I think your whole look is great - it works for you.


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> I found some photos!
> If anyone follows the VCA thread, this picture is from when I was 24 and shows my way too many earrings phase  I think my coloring looks Ok with lighter hair, because I have fair skin and greenish eyes, but it is just such a PITA for maintenance with dark roots. This was the first time I dyed it lighter, since my hair is so dark I had to go strawberry blonde before I could go fully blond.
> View attachment 3646970
> 
> 
> This is the only photo I have of fully blond. Is this helpful? [emoji14]
> View attachment 3646983
> 
> 
> This is my natural and current hair color. It's really dark, but I do have some natural blond and red highlights from being out in the sun a lot.
> View attachment 3646982
> 
> 
> I halfway wonder if I should go a little lighter now, or even dramatically lighter and then transition from that lighter color to the eventual grey. Or if I should enjoy my last years of dark hair and then follow the PbP method for attractive maintenance/colorist battles after that.



Nicole you are absolutely beautiful!!!! [emoji173][emoji173][emoji8][emoji8][emoji257][emoji257]


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> I am at the age where I am starting to get a few grey hairs. I have dark, almost black hair, so they stand out a lot and I pull them out with tweezers. I am wondering what I will do once I get more than a few. Should I dye my hair all my normal color? I think dyed dark hair can look noticeably artificial. Should I take the opportunity to dye my hair a warmer dark color with natural highlights etc (leave that color decision to the colorist). Do a dark "rinse" that makes the greys less noticeable but a more natural look? I'm not sure how many years I have to make a plan, maybe 5? I am 35 now so I am not ready to go grey. Maybe I will feel differently in 5 years, but I honestly doubt it. The ladies with silver hair in these photos look really great though. Maybe part of it is that I have a somewhat younger and more feminine and sometimes edgy style, while silver hair seems to look best with a cleaner style. I also think the future transition feels harder for me because I will be going from nearly black to silver. It would be an easier transition to go from blonde or light brown to silver because in the early years of the color change it blends in better.



My cousin who is a hair dresser made the observation that silver hair can be very attractive, but it is not youthful. 

IMHO With a good colorist, hair looks natural until the percentage of gray gets too high.  I am saying the gray hair percentage part based on my own hair.   

Gray hair seems to change in consistency.    My MIL kept her hair beautifully colored and perfectly styled.  She claimed if she let it get gray, her hair became "stubborn" and uncontrollable.  Coloring it made it more manageable.

Another observation on this issue is that for me, seeing things in the mirror that are associated with age, makes me feel older.   I believe in fighting aging tooth and nail.


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> I've always thought it is really hard to tell her age.  She takes good care of herself.  Eat well, sleep, water, all that.  When I was 20 I could get away with dramatic makeup and severe clothes, now I just look like I'm in drag if I do that.  Let's see, things that age us:  Frumpy or too big clothes, weird shoes, too much cleavage, too much upper arm if they've seen better days, anything that isn't in pretty much pristine condition.  We can't do pilled sweaters and ratty things any more.  At a certain age it looks scary/sad/eccentric.  Heavy old grandma perfume (lololol!), Dominatrix high heels.  Actually anything that makes it look like we're trying too hard to look young.  Too much of the wrong kind of jewelry (don't ask me what that is since we've already established I know nothing about it), not smiling, that old gravelly voice.  Too much suntan.  Out of date glasses.  Long nails.  Puffy hair.  Hairspray.
> 
> I generally feel that more formal clothes can be aging, but Christine Baranski always pulls it off with such fabulous glamour.
> 
> View attachment 3646844
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646847
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646848



Absolutely brilliant analysis.  And I love all the pics.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nicole, I had this problem. It's very hard to reproduce dark colors. If you do a single process is looks unnatural. You can get away with it for a while and your greys will add dimension because they take up less if the dye. Eventually the grey will become more noticeable and you will have to move on to permanent color. I  don't like highlights at all and I didn't want to go lighter. But doing a single process gave me helmet head.
> 
> I had a stylist in DC who somehow was able to reproduce my natural color with highlight and lowlights. When I moved to Boston gosh 12 years ago I had a lot of growing pains with my salon. They insisted on me going lighter. We are somewhat at peace now. I have them do single process and then I add Baliage which is very minimal highlights. I still think he does too much. I only do the highlights twice per year. I'm a bit lighter now and a bit warmer. I have given up fighting it and I don't hate it as much any more. I preferred the color that god gave me but I'm told that's impossible.
> 
> As far as the white hair I'm told that few people get that beautiful silky grey and it is very hard to survive the process of letting it grow to be like that. Sigh. I do think it's easier for people with light hair.



Agree with you about single process and permanent.      

Finding a hair dresser after a move is so hard.     After my move, I went through 4 before finding someone who could do the color right.   And I am still training him in baby steps to get the cut I want.    I like his personality a lot as I find him to be hilarious.  I have a hard time being in the chair of someone that I don't warm to as a person.   His personality makes it worth it on the cut since he nailed the color on the first try.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I am at the age where I am starting to get a few grey hairs. I have dark, almost black hair, so they stand out a lot and I pull them out with tweezers. I am wondering what I will do once I get more than a few. Should I dye my hair all my normal color? I think dyed dark hair can look noticeably artificial. Should I take the opportunity to dye my hair a warmer dark color with natural highlights etc (leave that color decision to the colorist). Do a dark "rinse" that makes the greys less noticeable but a more natural look? I'm not sure how many years I have to make a plan, maybe 5? I am 35 now so I am not ready to go grey. Maybe I will feel differently in 5 years, but I honestly doubt it. The ladies with silver hair in these photos look really great though. Maybe part of it is that I have a somewhat younger and more feminine and sometimes edgy style, while silver hair seems to look best with a cleaner style. I also think the future transition feels harder for me because I will be going from nearly black to silver. It would be an easier transition to go from blonde or light brown to silver because in the early years of the color change it blends in better.


Yes, I think I look tweedy as my lite brown hair grays.  In fact I have some brown tweed jackets that match hair.  I used to tint hair all shades of red:  ginger (the best), lite auburn (not so bad), bright auburn (bad), bordeaux (probably bad).  I got tired of it.  I don't want to go blondish b/c I don't like roots showing.   

I agree, dyed dark hair can look artificial if it's too much dark color for the complexion and if the tint is just dumped on the whole head without concentrating on the roots first.   Your age does sound a bit young to go gray.  Friend who started graying at that age loves having her hair done in various colors (blonde streaks, dark auburn, etc.).  She has this beautiful golden brown hair (or did have, I don't know what color she is naturally anymore).   I never saw her go back to that color.

Nicole, perhaps you could search pin interest and other sites to locate women who have attractive gray hair and are fashionable like you.   I have collected a couple of pix like that.   In the pix I like the best, I think low-lighting was used to give the hair hair dimension, and to retain a bit of a tweedy lite brown tone.  I thought it was a younger look than stark white.  Of course, people like Daphne Guinness have start white (or white-blonde) hair and look really good b/c their face is still young.

Maybe try on some wigs, Nicole.  Take some pictures.  

I think the worst thing (IMHO) is a skunk stripe.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I found some photos!
> If anyone follows the VCA thread, this picture is from when I was 24 and shows my way too many earrings phase  I think my coloring looks Ok with lighter hair, because I have fair skin and greenish eyes, but it is just such a PITA for maintenance with dark roots. This was the first time I dyed it lighter, since my hair is so dark I had to go strawberry blonde before I could go fully blond.
> View attachment 3646970
> 
> 
> This is the only photo I have of fully blond. Is this helpful? [emoji14]
> View attachment 3646983
> 
> 
> This is my natural and current hair color. It's really dark, but I do have some natural blond and red highlights from being out in the sun a lot.
> View attachment 3646982
> 
> 
> I halfway wonder if I should go a little lighter now, or even dramatically lighter and then transition from that lighter color to the eventual grey. Or if I should enjoy my last years of dark hair and then follow the PbP method for attractive maintenance/colorist battles after that.


I see you did take some pix.   Geez, you are really beautiful.   I love the light brown look, it looks fab and natural and the black looks dramatic but also natural.   Can't the stylists just tint the gray strands?


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> View attachment 3646391
> 
> 
> Marilyn is the two on top, (one is rose gold).  Roselyn is the yellow gold on the bottom with charms.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646392
> 
> 
> Marilyn with pave on top.  Roselyn with charms on the bottom.


Love the charm version (Roselyn).    This isn't the 50's where everyone had a dinky charm bracelet unless they had something from VCA.   Charm bracelets like that Roselyn are so unique nowadays in my opinion that they are basically a signature statement piece.   I could see that Roselyn becoming your trademark.   

One of these years fashion will swing back to an emphasis on all yellow gold.   I'd be hesitant to get rose gold for that reason unless RG goes really well with your skin tone.  I guess I'm saying rose gold might look dated in a while.  The 40s were a big rose gold era so much so that the RG color was a defining hallmark of 40's jewelry.   In the last decade or two, or three, RG has come back in.


----------



## eagle1002us

Keren16 said:


> I do not subscribe to FB.  I know lots of people do.
> My feeble reason is that I do not want my children to think I am spying on them[emoji13]


I don't subscribe to FB either.   Tpf keeps me busy.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Two things....Eagle is this it? (Not mine, off the internet)
> 
> View attachment 3646091
> 
> 
> And the definition of the word tintamarre :
> *Tintamarre* is an Acadian tradition of marching through one's community making noise with improvised instruments and other noisemakers, usually in celebration of National Acadian Day. The term originates from the Acadian French word meaning "clangour" or "din".
> 
> Very apt, I think.


I make a lot of racket, jingling, when I walk down the hall way or use the restroom (people joke about knowing I'm there).   I am glad that the times I had an office mate that he didn't complain.   To me, the jingling is a pleasant sound.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> i have thin and wider gold pieces and I find I prefer wider pieces - all the thin chains and pendants feel a bit dated to me. Maybe because I grew up with thin chains/bracelets etc


I remember thin gold chains (worn in multiples) from the 70s.   Then the 80s came and some fashion commentator said that nobody ever looked good with a thin gold chain.   (well, _I_ certainly didn't!).


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> We should also stop sitting around our decrepit mansions in our old wedding dresses.  It's just not a good look.
> 
> View attachment 3646865


And have Great Expectations of course!


----------



## nicole0612

You are all really sweet! I really don't know what to say. Thanks for such helpful advice and opinions. PbP you've really helped me a lot since we have such similar coloring and natural hair color and are about in the same situation here. 
PbP, Morai, Eagle, Genie, Cremel, BBC, Cordie thank you for the good advice and info. It sounds like the thing to do is to stick with my natural color for now, since that is the simpler route, will reduce my chemical exposure and as was pointed out, I have the rest of my life to try out different tones once I can no longer fight the grey strands one at a time with tweezers. Someone pointed out the different texture of greys, that is so true, I'm sure they absorb color differently as well. It is just so odd and disappointing to go from shock at the first grey hair to suddenly having a new one every couple of months, and the worst is when you find a long one buried in the back of your hair and you have to wonder how long it has been winking out at people for! 
I also love the wig suggestion as a way to try out different shades down the road. I actually have a couple just for fun. I remember when my mom would go to the colorist when I was young and they would hold colored swatches of hair against her head to decide. It was like choosing a special order bag I guess! I wonder if they still have those swatches. This was in the early 90s.
BBC, I agree with your son and your husband. Your hair is amazing. Especially with a crisp white shirt. You said that people tell you that only you can pull off some styles. I think your hair color is one of those things. That may sound like a qualified compliment, but it is not at all; I mean it emphatically. I agree with you that your color is better for a youthful look, but you 100% have a youthful look with your glowing yoga skin and fit physique. Maybe we can make a plan to both keep doing what works for now, and only once we can't pull it off anymore, then we will make a color change.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> I don't subscribe to FB either.   Tpf keeps me busy.



I was just thinking earlier today that tPF is to me what Facebook is to other people.


----------



## Mindi B

Nicole, I am so late to the hair color discussion that I ought not even to chime in, but what fun is that?  I am on team natural dark.  You do have exquisite bone structure and the contrast of dark hair and pale skin really highlights that.  Also, sometimes greys cluster as they come in, creating striking streaks that are particularly dramatic in dark hair.  So, I say wait and see what nature has in store for you!  There is always time to meddle later on.  
On a different note, if I don't dust my dining room soon, the Miss Havisham reference will be a little too accurate.


----------



## dharma

@nicole0612  you are so pretty! It might be too soon for this method but it's a great trick if you find the greys come in a little cluster here and there. You don't want to be bald from tweezing, haha! I work with a lot of celebrity and editorial hair stylists and more than one has recommended this gem. Buy the "just for men" hair color grey coverage product in the tube. Being designed " just for men/ men only" it is Idiot Proof. It's a little tube, you attach the toothbrush like applicater on the end and brush it through the grey patches. You could even try a single strand I suppose. Usually I go around the hair line and the roots at the little skunk patch that's starting to form. The color match is damn near perfect and it lasts just about four weeks. I'm lighter than you but I would imagine that darker would be just as easy. 
@Pocketbook Pup, I feel like I'm wearing a costume dressed in a white collared shirt. You are not alone.


----------



## Mindi B

"Being designed 'just for men/ men only' it is Idiot Proof."


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> @nicole0612  you are so pretty! It might be too soon for this method but it's a great trick if you find the greys come in a little cluster here and there. You don't want to be bald from tweezing, haha! I work with a lot of celebrity and editorial hair stylists and more than one has recommended this gem. Buy the "just for men" hair color grey coverage product in the tube. Being designed " just for men/ men only" it is Idiot Proof. It's a little tube, you attach the toothbrush like applicater on the end and brush it through the grey patches. You could even try a single strand I suppose. Usually I go around the hair line and the roots at the little skunk patch that's starting to form. The color match is damn near perfect and it lasts just about four weeks. I'm lighter than you but I would imagine that darker would be just as easy.
> @Pocketbook Pup, I feel like I'm wearing a costume dressed in a white collared shirt. You are not alone.



I used to do Just for Men regularly around my hairline!  Every two weeks between colors.  It is awesome for keeping a color looking fresh where the gray actually shows.   Also gray at the temples tends to be color resistant.  JFM is a way to give a power application to an area that can still look a little gray after a color.  

May I add, if you go that route, you want the color product designed for beards.   I only takes 5 minutes.  The package comes with an applicator brush.    The Just for Men product designed for hair is horribly harsh, takes longer, and looks less natural.


----------



## prepster

nicole0612 said:


> I was just thinking earlier today that tPF is to me what Facebook is to other people.



I'm just thrilled to be in the company of so many beautiful, smart, fascinating women here!



Cordeliere said:


> Agree with you about single process and permanent.
> 
> Finding a hair dresser after a move is so hard.     After my move, I went through 4 before finding someone who could do the color right.   And I am still training him in baby steps to get the cut I want.    I like his personality a lot as I find him to be hilarious.  I have a hard time being in the chair of someone that I don't warm to as a person.   His personality makes it worth it on the cut since he nailed the color on the first try.



I can relate.  I found a guy that did the best cutting, but he was very moody and I dreaded going.  I was happy when he left the salon and I found another stylist that is even better and had been there in the same salon all along.  It's funny that as much as I can get all wrapped up about change, it always seems to work out for the better!  Hmm. I need to remember that.



eagle1002us said:


> Love the charm version (Roselyn).    This isn't the 50's where everyone had a dinky charm bracelet unless they had something from VCA.   Charm bracelets like that Roselyn are so unique nowadays in my opinion that they are basically a signature statement piece.   I could see that Roselyn becoming your trademark.
> 
> One of these years fashion will swing back to an emphasis on all yellow gold.   I'd be hesitant to get rose gold for that reason unless RG goes really well with your skin tone.  I guess I'm saying rose gold might look dated in a while.  The 40s were a big rose gold era so much so that the RG color was a defining hallmark of 40's jewelry.   In the last decade or two, or three, RG has come back in.



Thank you so much dear for your perspective.  I just love hearing your point of view.



eagle1002us said:


> I make a lot of racket, jingling, when I walk down the hall way or use the restroom (people joke about knowing I'm there).   I am glad that the times I had an office mate that he didn't complain.   To me, the jingling is a pleasant sound.



It is funny that you mention the jingling, because I have been considering whether I would like it.  I am so streamlined now, and tend to take off anything that isn't super sleek and clean, so a charm bracelet or multiple bracelets would be a real departure for me.  But I was watching some videos of Monica Rich Kosann and she jingles and clinks when she moves her arm.  I was thinking it was quite feminine.

I also watched a video on the Tiffany site about the creator of the T collection, checking out how she wears multiples and a long chain.  I have to say, I'm really liking this concept of adornment.  Lol!  I've never done that.  Here's a link to the video.  Her name is Francesca Amfitheatrof.  She is just so stunning.  (And I love her voice. )


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Single process is what they call the plain old one color. I think of it as single color.



When I chimed in endorsing single process, I misunderstood how you were using the term.    My bad.   

Here is what I was trying to say.   Semi permanent hair color only adds color.  (That is what I thought you meant by single process).    Semi permanent  is very natural looking and  makes your hair feel great.   It works well for the years that your gray is not the majority of your hair.

Permanent takes color out with peroxide or other chemicals and then puts the color back and it penetrates deep into the hair shaft.  I thought the "take it out and put it back" was a multi step process even though the same chemical glob on your head does both steps.

https://www.madison-reed.com/blog/semi-and-permanent-color.

So Nicole--my suggestion is to go the semi permanent route early in the graying process.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> When I chimed in endorsing single process, I misunderstood how you were using the term.    My bad.
> 
> Here is what I was trying to say.   Semi permanent hair color only adds color.  (That is what I thought you meant by single process).    Semi permanent  is very natural looking and  makes your hair feel great.   It works well for the years that your gray is not the majority of your hair.
> 
> Permanent takes color out with peroxide or other chemicals and then puts the color back and it penetrates deep into the hair shaft.  I thought the "take it out and put it back" was a multi step process even though the same chemical glob on your head does both steps.
> 
> https://www.madison-reed.com/blog/semi-and-permanent-color.
> 
> So Nicole--my suggestion is to go the semi permanent route early in the graying process.



I don't think my stylist is that precise. He uses the term for both semi permanent and permanent color. But yes they usually start you with the semi permanent which is less damaging. Eventually you have to move on to permanent.


----------



## etoile de mer

nicole0612 said:


> I found some photos!
> If anyone follows the VCA thread, this picture is from when I was 24 and shows my way too many earrings phase  I think my coloring looks Ok with lighter hair, because I have fair skin and greenish eyes, but it is just such a PITA for maintenance with dark roots. This was the first time I dyed it lighter, since my hair is so dark I had to go strawberry blonde before I could go fully blond.
> View attachment 3646970
> 
> 
> This is the only photo I have of fully blond. Is this helpful? [emoji14]
> View attachment 3646983
> 
> 
> This is my natural and current hair color. It's really dark, but I do have some natural blond and red highlights from being out in the sun a lot.
> View attachment 3646982
> 
> 
> I halfway wonder if I should go a little lighter now, or even dramatically lighter and then transition from that lighter color to the eventual grey. Or if I should enjoy my last years of dark hair and then follow the PbP method for attractive maintenance/colorist battles after that.



Jumping in here in a bit of a scattered fashion, as I haven't been keeping up, but both you and your hair are gorgeous!  Your beautiful complexion looks great no matter your hair color, all three suit you! And your natural dark color is really stunning!


----------



## etoile de mer

prepster said:


> View attachment 3646771
> View attachment 3646772
> View attachment 3646773



*prepster*, I love these pics. These are the styles I love, simple. classic, and tailored in a feminine way. Also I just wanted to say how much I enjoy your comments and observations, as well as your levity and sense of humor!


----------



## etoile de mer

I'm enjoying and appreciating all the chatter about hair color! I'm getting greys, too, and pulling them out is not sustainable!  My hair was white blond when I was very young, dark blond as a teenager, and just continued to get darker to my current warm, medium brown. I've never colored it, but kind of wish I'd kept it at dark blond. Now I'm trying to decide what to do, too! Not sure my slightly warm complexion will look good with white hair, and don't like the idea of the transition period. But I also am not excited about the upkeep of coloring. I'm pretty low maintenance with my hair, as is. I realized that with my hair (fine but, lots of it) layers just don't work for me. So many years ago, I found a great stylist at Super Cuts, and get a blunt cut, all one length, every few months with her. Not exciting, but so easy and simple as I blow dry straight very quickly, or air dry for a bit of wave.

pierina2, one of our members here has the most gorgeous white hair, cut into a classic, sleek bob. It just looks so perfect on her. Would love it if that could work for me!


----------



## etoile de mer

Regarding white shirts, I'm a big fan! Just love the clean, crisp look. One day last fall I was out raking wearing a pair of fitted black yoga pants, a white T shirt with one of my husband's white, pinpoint shirts over it, with the shirttails tied at my waist, and black gardening clogs. My standard raking outfit. My neighbor came over to chat a bit, and he said, "you look like you're dressed for a dinner party".  Just what I love, multi-purpose clothes!


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> You are all really sweet! I really don't know what to say. Thanks for such helpful advice and opinions. PbP you've really helped me a lot since we have such similar coloring and natural hair color and are about in the same situation here.
> PbP, Morai, Eagle, Genie, Cremel, BBC, Cordie thank you for the good advice and info. It sounds like the thing to do is to stick with my natural color for now, since that is the simpler route, will reduce my chemical exposure and as was pointed out, I have the rest of my life to try out different tones once I can no longer fight the grey strands one at a time with tweezers. Someone pointed out the different texture of greys, that is so true, I'm sure they absorb color differently as well. It is just so odd and disappointing to go from shock at the first grey hair to suddenly having a new one every couple of months, and the worst is when you find a long one buried in the back of your hair and you have to wonder how long it has been winking out at people for!
> I also love the wig suggestion as a way to try out different shades down the road. I actually have a couple just for fun. I remember when my mom would go to the colorist when I was young and they would hold colored swatches of hair against her head to decide. It was like choosing a special order bag I guess! I wonder if they still have those swatches. This was in the early 90s.
> BBC, I agree with your son and your husband. Your hair is amazing. Especially with a crisp white shirt. You said that people tell you that only you can pull off some styles. I think your hair color is one of those things. That may sound like a qualified compliment, but it is not at all; I mean it emphatically. I agree with you that your color is better for a youthful look, but you 100% have a youthful look with your glowing yoga skin and fit physique. Maybe we can make a plan to both keep doing what works for now, and only once we can't pull it off anymore, then we will make a color change.


Nicole, it is just possible that if you do go gray -- and I'm not saying you should, one way or the other -- you might look just as beautiful as you do in your lite brown and black phases.  You have a marvelous complexion that appears to adapt readily to two extremes, light (lite brown) and dark (black).   I'd check out a high quality white or silvery-white wig and maybe let that influence your decision a bit.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> Nicole, it is just possible that if you do go gray -- and I'm not saying you should, one way or the other -- you might look just as beautiful as you do in your lite brown and black phases.  You have a marvelous complexion that appears to adapt readily to two extremes, light (lite brown) and dark (black).   I'd check out a high quality white or silvery-white wig and maybe let that influence your decision a bit.



Is there something people put on their hair to get that silvery white? 



etoile de mer said:


> *prepster*, I love these pics. These are the styles I love, simple. classic, and tailored in a feminine way. Also I just wanted to say how much I enjoy your comments and observations, as well as your levity and sense of humor!



Thank you Etoile!   



etoile de mer said:


> Regarding white shirts, I'm a big fan! Just love the clean, crisp look. One day last fall I was out raking wearing a pair of fitted black yoga pants, a white T shirt with one of my husband's white, pinpoint shirts over it, with the shirttails tied at my waist, and black gardening clogs. My standard raking outfit. My neighbor came over to chat a bit, and he said, "you look like you're dressed for a dinner party".  Just what I love, multi-purpose clothes!



True!  It is great that you looked nice while gardening!

I have half of my white shirts hung, and half of them pressed, folded and boxed at the cleaners.  That way I can keep a few in various places, like my desk drawer and one in my "emergency" bag in my car.  Nothing like breaking the seal on a freshly starched white cotton shirt.  Ahhhh....   In the Tiffany's video, I'm loving her white (silk?) tunic worn out with a jacket and leather pants.  That must be a go-to look for her because there's another interview video of her and she's wearing a white tunic, leather pants and knee boots.  Very sharp.


----------



## Cordeliere

Well, as long as were are discussing hair, tell me tell you about my adventures in getting rid of unwanted hair.   Laser hair removal.

Over the last year and a half, I started turning into the bearded lady.   I had stopped taking estrogen and hairs were popping out like crazy on the underpart of my chin, below the jawbone and above the throat.    I just couldn't deal with shaving it off.  It felt too un feminine.   So I tweezed every night while watching tv.  If I missed a few days, the beard was back.   I hated the feel of the really coarse hairs.

I had some blood work done and it turned out my testosterone levels were through the roof.  DH was applying a testosterone cream just before jumping in bed.  It was all over is hands and got transferred to me as we cuddled.  His doctor told him to switch to morning application and shower before bed.  That was great but I still had a chin full of hair and hair growing up my belly.  Yuck.

I had done some laser hair removal for my arm pits and bikini line back in the late 90s when it was first introduced.  So I found a new provider here in Florida and went all in.   It took about 5 treatments at $50 a pop to get my chin.   It took 1 treatment to get rid of the fine mustache on my upper lip and 1 to get rid of a few hairs in my pits.   Now I have started on my arms.   Two treatments so far at $150 a treatment and only very fine new hair remains.   Starting on my legs this week.   $300.    I have very long legs so she is going to be earning her money.

The one difficulty is that laser doesn't work on white hair.   I have about 10 gray hairs remaining on my chin that I will have to go to electrolysis for.   I am telling you ladies this so you can know that it is best to deal with this early before any hair turns gray.

My technician tells me stories about how awkward for her it is when she has men who want the hair removed from their crotch.   She is working the gel and wand next to their junk.   And sometimes their junk gets interested.    Being an older person, I grew up in the era of full bush, so the thought of being hairless down there never occurred to me, even though I have seen bare ones on young women at the gym.   I started think how it is going to make me feel old when that hair goes gray, so I am going to get rid of it now while the laser can still work on the dark hair.

I feel like the older sister sharing the secrets of aging with you younger ones.   Hope this is not TMI.


----------



## Genie27

I thought I'd try the pileup of bracelets look today. They don't clang like bangles but I can't say I'm a fan of the look. I much prefer a large cuff if I'm going for chunky.

My watch has a similar link style as the skinniest bracelet but wider and YG/SS.

I prefer the look of gold on my skin in summer when I'm more tanned. Silver works with some of my summer clothes too. I went through a phase of silver only for a few years and then started using gold again
.


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> Well, as long as were are discussing hair, tell me tell you about my adventures in getting rid of unwanted hair.   Laser hair removal.
> 
> Over the last year and a half, I started turning into the bearded lady.   I had stopped taking estrogen and hairs were popping out like crazy on the underpart of my chin, below the jawbone and above the throat.    I just couldn't deal with shaving it off.  It felt too un feminine.   So I tweezed every night while watching tv.  If I missed a few days, the beard was back.   I hated the feel of the really coarse hairs.
> 
> I had some blood work done and it turned out my testosterone levels were through the roof.  DH was applying a testosterone cream just before jumping in bed.  It was all over is hands and got transferred to me as we cuddled.  His doctor told him to switch to morning application and shower before bed.  That was great but I still had a chin full of hair and hair growing up my belly.  Yuck.
> 
> I had done some laser hair removal for my arm pits and bikini line back in the late 90s when it was first introduced.  So I found a new provider here in Florida and went all in.   It took about 5 treatments at $50 a pop to get my chin.   It took 1 treatment to get rid of the fine mustache on my upper lip and 1 to get rid of a few hairs in my pits.   Now I have started on my arms.   Two treatments so far at $150 a treatment and only very fine new hair remains.   Starting on my legs this week.   $300.    I have very long legs so she is going to be earning her money.
> 
> The one difficulty is that laser doesn't work on white hair.   I have about 10 gray hairs remaining on my chin that I will have to go to electrolysis for.   I am telling you ladies this so you can know that it is best to deal with this early before any hair turns gray.
> 
> My technician tells me stories about how awkward for her it is when she has men who want the hair removed from their crotch.   She is working the gel and wand next to their junk.   And sometimes their junk gets interested.    Being an older person, I grew up in the era of full bush, so the thought of being hairless down there never occurred to me, even though I have seen bare ones on young women at the gym.   I started think how it is going to make me feel old when that hair goes gray, so I am going to get rid of it now while the laser can still work on the dark hair.
> 
> I feel like the older sister sharing the secrets of aging with you younger ones.   Hope this is not TMI.



This is truly fabulous and priceless information.  I'm going to look up a laser person.



Genie27 said:


> I thought I'd try the pileup of bracelets look today. They don't clang like bangles but I can't say I'm a fan of the look. I much prefer a large cuff if I'm going for chunky.
> 
> My watch has a similar link style as the skinniest bracelet but wider and YG/SS.
> 
> I prefer the look of gold on my skin in summer when I'm more tanned. Silver works with some of my summer clothes too. I went through a phase of silver only for a few years and then started using gold again
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648077



Wow, these are such beautiful, elegant bracelets!  You have great taste.


----------



## EmileH

Cordie, oh my I'm so sorry. DH must feel so badly.

I have done laser and I'm thrilled with it. Your prices are about half of what they are here. I'm so jealous. It cost me a small fortune.


----------



## Genie27

prepster said:


> Wow, these are such beautiful, elegant bracelets! You have great taste.


Thanks, prepster. They are no name Italian 18k - the two yellow ones are over 20 years old. Here is the necklace I wear with them. Also similar provenance. Hopefully this pic isn't gigantic- I posted one earlier but it was huge and very cleavage-y so I deleted.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cordeliere said:


> Well, as long as were are discussing hair, tell me tell you about my adventures in getting rid of unwanted hair.   Laser hair removal.
> 
> Over the last year and a half, I started turning into the bearded lady.   I had stopped taking estrogen and hairs were popping out like crazy on the underpart of my chin, below the jawbone and above the throat.    I just couldn't deal with shaving it off.  It felt too un feminine.   So I tweezed every night while watching tv.  If I missed a few days, the beard was back.   I hated the feel of the really coarse hairs.
> 
> I had some blood work done and it turned out my testosterone levels were through the roof.  DH was applying a testosterone cream just before jumping in bed.  It was all over is hands and got transferred to me as we cuddled.  His doctor told him to switch to morning application and shower before bed.  That was great but I still had a chin full of hair and hair growing up my belly.  Yuck.
> 
> I had done some laser hair removal for my arm pits and bikini line back in the late 90s when it was first introduced.  So I found a new provider here in Florida and went all in.   It took about 5 treatments at $50 a pop to get my chin.   It took 1 treatment to get rid of the fine mustache on my upper lip and 1 to get rid of a few hairs in my pits.   Now I have started on my arms.   Two treatments so far at $150 a treatment and only very fine new hair remains.   Starting on my legs this week.   $300.    I have very long legs so she is going to be earning her money.
> 
> The one difficulty is that laser doesn't work on white hair.   I have about 10 gray hairs remaining on my chin that I will have to go to electrolysis for.   I am telling you ladies this so you can know that it is best to deal with this early before any hair turns gray.
> 
> My technician tells me stories about how awkward for her it is when she has men who want the hair removed from their crotch.   She is working the gel and wand next to their junk.   And sometimes their junk gets interested.    Being an older person, I grew up in the era of full bush, so the thought of being hairless down there never occurred to me, even though I have seen bare ones on young women at the gym.   I started think how it is going to make me feel old when that hair goes gray, so I am going to get rid of it now while the laser can still work on the dark hair.
> 
> I feel like the older sister sharing the secrets of aging with you younger ones.   Hope this is not TMI.



I also did laser & it was a life saver as I was always made to feel conscious about "facial & body hair". & agree those gray hairs are
stubborn & annoying as can be. I did my underarms, arms, legs & biking area & left a "landing strip" .. LOL ( as the gal refers to it as)
I did try an epilator for my face & that works quite well & works at removing those stubborn chin hairs.
It's good to be able to exchange this info & hope its not too personal..


----------



## nicole0612

Cordie, that is great info and thank you for sharing with us.  I am dying laughing about "sometimes their junk gets interested".  That is the best sentence.
I did laser hair removal for my legs when I was a teenager. It was very expensive at the time, like thousands of dollars, but it was marketed back then as being permanent (which it isn't).  Now I have the Tria home hair laser device, which actually seems to work pretty well.  I'm not super hairy but my hair is very dark so I use it on my arms.  I have also tried it on my bikini area but it is really painful there.  
Eagle, I would love to get a glamorous silver wig to try out.  That sounds really fun.  
As far as white shirts go, the color works for me and I love the crisp style, but I can never keep a blouse tucked in.  It always comes untucked in the back or the sides get bulgy.  I was pondering this a couple of weeks ago.  How do you keep a blouse perfectly tucked in?  Once you sit down once you are done for.  Then I realized why blouse bodysuits had been invented.  I had never understood what problem they were supposed to solve.  I didn't buy one, but I did think about it for a second.
Etoile, it sounds like we are in the same boat with the greys starting.  Though we have opposite coloring.  I think one positive for you is that you know you will look good with lighter hair also if you decide at some point that maintaining your dark hair becomes too difficult.
Prepster, I am excited to see what you choose for your bracelet.  I love the one with the pave diamond link.  Charms would drive me bananas.  I can't even wear a bracelet unless it is very fitted though, but I am easily distracted by my jewelry/clothing/shoes.
Mindi, Cordie and Dharma, your input is really appreciated.  It's not late, because I am just in the planning stage now!  For a little while anyway.  
The Just for Men/Bears is amazing practical advice.  I will do this 100% once I start to get a cluster.  I think it will help it to blend in better.  We have this in our house (the non beard version, and it is pretty harsh for a full head of hair) but I could see it working well for spot touchups.  I am very familiar and skilled at using this type of thing, because when I had blond hair my colorist would not color my eyebrows for safety reasons, so I took cream hair bleach and applied it very thinly with a brow comb to my eyebrows and let it set for just 20 seconds or so and then washed it off.  I am guessing that the beard color applicator is similar.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Thanks, prepster. They are no name Italian 18k - the two yellow ones are over 20 years old. Here is the necklace I wear with them. Also similar provenance. Hopefully this pic isn't gigantic- I posted one earlier but it was huge and very cleavage-y so I deleted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648195


Awesome red lips!


----------



## nicole0612

Can I just say that I am so grateful to have everyone here who is willing to share their knowledge and information here about these very important self grooming and upkeep issues! Who else can we turn to?  Infomercials?


----------



## nicole0612

LOL
I meant Just for Men/Beards
NOT
Just for Men/Bears


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> LOL
> I meant Just for Men/Beards
> NOT
> Just for Men/Bears


It would work on bears too, right?


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> Well, as long as were are discussing hair, tell me tell you about my adventures in getting rid of unwanted hair.   Laser hair removal.
> 
> Over the last year and a half, I started turning into the bearded lady.   I had stopped taking estrogen and hairs were popping out like crazy on the underpart of my chin, below the jawbone and above the throat.    I just couldn't deal with shaving it off.  It felt too un feminine.   So I tweezed every night while watching tv.  If I missed a few days, the beard was back.   I hated the feel of the really coarse hairs.
> 
> I had some blood work done and it turned out my testosterone levels were through the roof.  DH was applying a testosterone cream just before jumping in bed.  It was all over is hands and got transferred to me as we cuddled.  His doctor told him to switch to morning application and shower before bed.  That was great but I still had a chin full of hair and hair growing up my belly.  Yuck.
> 
> I had done some laser hair removal for my arm pits and bikini line back in the late 90s when it was first introduced.  So I found a new provider here in Florida and went all in.   It took about 5 treatments at $50 a pop to get my chin.   It took 1 treatment to get rid of the fine mustache on my upper lip and 1 to get rid of a few hairs in my pits.   Now I have started on my arms.   Two treatments so far at $150 a treatment and only very fine new hair remains.   Starting on my legs this week.   $300.    I have very long legs so she is going to be earning her money.
> 
> The one difficulty is that laser doesn't work on white hair.   I have about 10 gray hairs remaining on my chin that I will have to go to electrolysis for.   I am telling you ladies this so you can know that it is best to deal with this early before any hair turns gray.
> 
> My technician tells me stories about how awkward for her it is when she has men who want the hair removed from their crotch.   She is working the gel and wand next to their junk.   *And sometimes their junk gets interested.*    Being an older person, I grew up in the era of full bush, so the thought of being hairless down there never occurred to me, even though I have seen bare ones on young women at the gym.   I started think how it is going to make me feel old when that hair goes gray, so I am going to get rid of it now while the laser can still work on the dark hair.
> 
> I feel like the older sister sharing the secrets of aging with you younger ones.   Hope this is not TMI.





nicole0612 said:


> LOL
> I meant Just for Men/Beards
> *NOT
> Just for Men/Bears*


Hahaha, thanks for the laughs!

Corde, thanks for sharing info on laser. I have done laser too, underarm and bikini area. Best money spent!


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> I thought I'd try the pileup of bracelets look today. They don't clang like bangles but I can't say I'm a fan of the look. I much prefer a large cuff if I'm going for chunky.
> 
> My watch has a similar link style as the skinniest bracelet but wider and YG/SS.
> 
> I prefer the look of gold on my skin in summer when I'm more tanned. Silver works with some of my summer clothes too. I went through a phase of silver only for a few years and then started using gold again
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648077





Genie27 said:


> Thanks, prepster. They are no name Italian 18k - the two yellow ones are over 20 years old. Here is the necklace I wear with them. Also similar provenance. Hopefully this pic isn't gigantic- I posted one earlier but it was huge and very cleavage-y so I deleted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648195


Nice jewelry! You look fabulous and sexy!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cordie, oh my I'm so sorry. DH must feel so badly.
> 
> I have done laser and I'm thrilled with it. Your prices are about half of what they are here. I'm so jealous. It cost me a small fortune.



Except for the hair, it was not a problem.    You know what testosterone does to people.   We had a *really* fun summer.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Thanks, prepster. They are no name Italian 18k - the two yellow ones are over 20 years old. Here is the necklace I wear with them. Also similar provenance. Hopefully this pic isn't gigantic- I posted one earlier but it was huge and very cleavage-y so I deleted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648195



Lovely!


----------



## Moirai

Prepster, what brands of white shirts do you like? I love the look of white shirts but rarely wear them due to wrinkles and not having the right fit. And I don't usually tuck in shirts either.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> LOL
> I meant Just for Men/Beards
> NOT
> Just for Men/Bears


A depilatory for "Grrrr."  I guess if you're a bear and you don't molt you could need one.   Particularly with global warming, excess fur will get really hot.

Hermes thinks of everything.   Hermes presents:  The Well-Groomed Bear.


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Prepster, what brands of white shirts do you like? I love the look of white shirts but rarely wear them due to wrinkles and not having the right fit. And I don't usually tuck in shirts either.


The look I saw in fashion magazines was to tuck in the front but leave the shirttail out.   Hard to get that look to stay nice.  Easier to leave the shirt untucked.   
In the early 80s I used to buy 3-4 white shirts or blouses every fall.   The department stores had sections full of nothing but white blouses.   Then, the white shirt manufacturers started disappearing.   I guess sportswear and "tops" took over.  I was sorry to see that.  It's quite easy to wear scarves with white blouses and have a "finished" look.


----------



## etoile de mer

prepster said:


> Thank you Etoile!
> 
> True!  It is great that you looked nice while gardening!
> 
> I have half of my white shirts hung, and half of them pressed, folded and boxed at the cleaners.  That way I can keep a few in various places, like my desk drawer and one in my "emergency" bag in my car.  Nothing like breaking the seal on a freshly starched white cotton shirt.  Ahhhh....   In the Tiffany's video, I'm loving her white (silk?) tunic worn out with a jacket and leather pants.  That must be a go-to look for her because there's another interview video of her and she's wearing a white tunic, leather pants and knee boots.  Very sharp.



prepster, yes, might as well keep up appearances while I'm doing yard work! 

Kindred spirit regarding white shirts!  I have all types in my closet, some more fitted, some blousy, some oversized. And for fabric, I prefer all cotton, and always without "no-wrinkle" treatment to the fabric. If it's stretchy and/or it won't wrinkle, then it also won't be crisp! I have linen, voile, oxford, poplin, and pinpoint. Some with turn back cuffs, some with regular cuffs. Love them all!

Just watched the video, I also love her ensemble, and her beautiful voice! Love the way she wears the tie of the shirt, down the back of her jacket, very elegant!


----------



## etoile de mer

nicole0612 said:


> Cordie, that is great info and thank you for sharing with us.  I am dying laughing about "sometimes their junk gets interested".  That is the best sentence.
> I did laser hair removal for my legs when I was a teenager. It was very expensive at the time, like thousands of dollars, but it was marketed back then as being permanent (which it isn't).  Now I have the Tria home hair laser device, which actually seems to work pretty well.  I'm not super hairy but my hair is very dark so I use it on my arms.  I have also tried it on my bikini area but it is really painful there.
> Eagle, I would love to get a glamorous silver wig to try out.  That sounds really fun.
> As far as white shirts go, the color works for me and I love the crisp style, but I can never keep a blouse tucked in.  It always comes untucked in the back or the sides get bulgy.  I was pondering this a couple of weeks ago.  How do you keep a blouse perfectly tucked in?  Once you sit down once you are done for.  Then I realized why blouse bodysuits had been invented.  I had never understood what problem they were supposed to solve.  I didn't buy one, but I did think about it for a second.
> Etoile, it sounds like we are in the same boat with the greys starting.  Though we have opposite coloring.  I think one positive for you is that you know you will look good with lighter hair also if you decide at some point that maintaining your dark hair becomes too difficult.
> Prepster, I am excited to see what you choose for your bracelet.  I love the one with the pave diamond link.  Charms would drive me bananas.  I can't even wear a bracelet unless it is very fitted though, but I am easily distracted by my jewelry/clothing/shoes.
> Mindi, Cordie and Dharma, your input is really appreciated.  It's not late, because I am just in the planning stage now!  For a little while anyway.
> The Just for Men/Bears is amazing practical advice.  I will do this 100% once I start to get a cluster.  I think it will help it to blend in better.  We have this in our house (the non beard version, and it is pretty harsh for a full head of hair) but I could see it working well for spot touchups.  I am very familiar and skilled at using this type of thing, because when I had blond hair my colorist would not color my eyebrows for safety reasons, so I took cream hair bleach and applied it very thinly with a brow comb to my eyebrows and let it set for just 20 seconds or so and then washed it off.  I am guessing that the beard color applicator is similar.



Hi nicole, regarding white shirts, I know what you mean about them getting blousy when worn tucked in. It's part of why I'm excited that higher waist pants are coming back. Much easier to keep them tucked in,  and I think it just looks a bit nicer. I wear my white shirts a few different ways. In cooler temps in spring and summer, I'll wear one unbuttoned, untucked, with sleeves rolled up, over a white T shirt and slim pants. I also Like to wear one buttoned up, untucked and belted over slim pants. And, when I can find some good fitting higher rise pants, I look forward to wearing one buttoned up and tucked in.  Here are a couple of pics.

buttoned, belted, and untucked -


and worn buttoned and tucked, but with lower rise pants…doesn't look as good to me, and too hard to keep tucked!


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> Except for the hair, it was not a problem.    You know what testosterone does to people.   We had a *really* fun summer.



Haha love this! Good for you! [emoji91]


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> It would work on bears too, right?





eagle1002us said:


> A depilatory for "Grrrr."  I guess if you're a bear and you don't molt you could need one.   Particularly with global warming, excess fur will get really hot.
> 
> Hermes thinks of everything.   Hermes presents:  The Well-Groomed Bear.



Ha! Very distinguished H bear. That Grrrr bear does seem to have every hair perfectly in place, very metrosexual bear.


----------



## nicole0612

etoile de mer said:


> Hi nicole, regarding white shirts, I know what you mean about them getting blousy when worn tucked in. It's part of why I'm excited that higher waist pants are coming back. Much easier to keep them tucked in,  and I think it just looks a bit nicer. I wear my white shirts a few different ways. In cooler temps in spring and summer, I'll wear one unbuttoned, untucked, with sleeves rolled up, over a white T shirt and slim pants. I also Like to wear one buttoned up, untucked and belted over slim pants. And, when I can find some good fitting higher rise pants, I look forward to wearing one buttoned up and tucked in.  Here are a couple of pics.
> 
> buttoned, belted, and untucked -
> View attachment 3648355
> 
> and worn buttoned and tucked, but with lower rise pants…doesn't look as good to me, and too hard to keep tucked!
> View attachment 3648362



This is exactly why I love white shirts. Both looks are really nice on you, so sleek and pulled together. I like how you wear the collar up and sleeves rolled at an angle. Of course with the scarf as the finishing touch. 
I think there might be a few reasons why this has not worked for me. I have never tried pairing with higher waist pants or a wide belt to keep from being overpowered by the shirt. That seems like the best place to start.


----------



## EmileH

Even though I feel I don't look great in them I have a few white shirts. Anne Fontaine has beautifully fitted white shirts. The prices point is high at around $300 so I wait for sales or coupons. 

To layer under things and just have to collar and cuffs show I go with the banana republic no iron ones. They are also nicely fitted. And a much better price point. These are the shirts that Robin Wright wears in house of cards although she could wear a potato sac and look good.

I need fitted shirts or I look like an oompaloompa. I could never wear the belted look.i always layer with them. The white alone washes me out.


----------



## EmileH

The few times I think I actually pulled off a white shirt. The first two are Anne Fontaine. They are knit material in the back so they stay tucked in and they are form fitting. The third is banana republic


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The few times I think I actually pulled off a white shirt. The first two are Anne Fontaine. They are knit material in the back so they stay tucked in and they are form fitting. The third is banana republic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648531
> View attachment 3648532
> View attachment 3648533



Love the collar lapels on the first one.   You are so generous in sharing pictures of your fabulous wardrobe.    I am still pondering your comment of about wanting to be well dressed--not fashionable.   You do both.   I would be happy with either.   Well dressed is a great inspiration.


----------



## FizzyWater

Delurking to say hello!

And to say to Nicole that I was amused that my natural hair color was much like what you paid good money to achieve, while I spent 20 years paying good money to achieve your natural color.  Twins!  (Sadly, without your lovely bone structure.)  

Last month I spent way too much money to get all the dark dye lifted out, so it's a mid-brown with highlights, and everyone has raved about it.  (...but I miss the dark color... )

Oh, and Pocketbook Pup, the lapels on that first blouse really are great!


----------



## Moirai

etoile de mer said:


> Hi nicole, regarding white shirts, I know what you mean about them getting blousy when worn tucked in. It's part of why I'm excited that higher waist pants are coming back. Much easier to keep them tucked in,  and I think it just looks a bit nicer. I wear my white shirts a few different ways. In cooler temps in spring and summer, I'll wear one unbuttoned, untucked, with sleeves rolled up, over a white T shirt and slim pants. I also Like to wear one buttoned up, untucked and belted over slim pants. And, when I can find some good fitting higher rise pants, I look forward to wearing one buttoned up and tucked in.  Here are a couple of pics.
> 
> buttoned, belted, and untucked -
> View attachment 3648355
> 
> and worn buttoned and tucked, but with lower rise pants…doesn't look as good to me, and too hard to keep tucked!
> View attachment 3648362





Pocketbook Pup said:


> The few times I think I actually pulled off a white shirt. The first two are Anne Fontaine. They are knit material in the back so they stay tucked in and they are form fitting. The third is banana republic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648531
> View attachment 3648532
> View attachment 3648533


Etoile and PbP, thanks for sharing. These are chic and elegant outfits.
PbP, I will check out banana republic, thanks. Anne fontaine is not conveniently located for me and more than what I want to spend on a white shirt but the first blouse is really special.


----------



## Moirai

FizzyWater said:


> Delurking to say hello!
> 
> And to say to Nicole that I was amused that my natural hair color was much like what you paid good money to achieve, while I spent 20 years paying good money to achieve your natural color.  Twins!  (Sadly, without your lovely bone structure.)
> 
> Last month I spent way too much money to get all the dark dye lifted out, so it's a mid-brown with highlights, and everyone has raved about it.  (...but I miss the dark color... )
> 
> Oh, and Pocketbook Pup, the lapels on that first blouse really are great!


Welcome to the Cafe, FizzyWater!


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Love the collar lapels on the first one.   You are so generous in sharing pictures of your fabulous wardrobe.    I am still pondering your comment of about wanting to be well dressed--not fashionable.   You do both.   I would be happy with either.   Well dressed is a great inspiration.



You are so sweet. I suppose when I said fashionable what I was really describing is trendy. I don't have any desire to buy Coco Cuba tees or Dolce and Gabbana palm prints that will look out of date next year. My Chanel SA is more likely to sell me a product if she says "you can wear this forever" rather than "this is the latest fashion."  

But I guess as we have learned in the past few days we need to at least give a nod to the latest trends to be fashionable, or up to date, not stale. Was it prepster who pointed out that Roger Vivier shoes look great when worn in unexpected ways? Similarly I think I need to mix in trendy piece here or there to keep my classic clothes from seeming too matronly. 

So I suppose I'll take back my comment and say fashionable is ok. I'm not there yet. I think I need to take a bit more risk here and there to get to that point.


----------



## Moirai

I have always love the look of leather pants but never found any that fit me well until recently. I bought these theory leather ankle pants in a brownish red terra-cotta color. It fitted well and comfortable. Black would be more versatile but wasn't available. I plan to wear with long cardigans. Any suggestions for shoes other than pumps?


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> I have always love the look of leather pants but never found any that fit me well until recently. I bought these theory leather ankle pants in a brownish red terra-cotta color. It fitted well and comfortable. Black would be more versatile but wasn't available. I plan to wear with long cardigans. Any suggestions for shoes other than pumps?
> View attachment 3648648
> 
> View attachment 3648649



These are very nice. I wish they came in black. I could use a better fitting pair of pants rather than leggings. I have j crew leather leggings always worn with a top to cover my bum. I will wear suede ankle boots with them. Or fir very casual times suede ballet flats.


----------



## EmileH

Speaking of leather I think I found the perfect leather jacket for me. I don't think the Balenciaga or ysl ones will look right on me. This is Alexander McQueen. It looks nicely fitted. And it's 30% less in Europe.




This is quite pretty too but less versatile. Not with the leather skirt of course.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These are very nice. I wish they came in black. I could use a better fitting pair of pants rather than leggings. I have j crew leather leggings always worn with a top to cover my bum. I will wear suede ankle boots with them. Or fir very casual times suede ballet flats.


I don't like the look of leather leggings on me but these crop pants are slim without being tight. I like the suede shoe ideas.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Speaking of leather I think I found the perfect leather jacket for me. I don't think the Balenciaga or ysl ones will look right on me. This is Alexander McQueen. It looks nicely fitted. And it's 30% less in Europe.
> 
> View attachment 3648692
> 
> 
> This is quite pretty too but less versatile. Not with the leather skirt of course.
> 
> View attachment 3648693


I can see you in these. The fitted waist will look great on you. I have balenciaga moto jacket, love it but like you say it's not for everyone.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> I don't like the look of leather leggings on me but these crop pants are slim without being tight. I like the suede shoe ideas.
> 
> 
> I can see you in these. The fitted waist will look great on you. I have balenciaga moto jacket, love it but like you say it's not for everyone.



The pants sound perfect. I agree about the leggings being too slim. What is this style called?


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The pants sound perfect. I agree about the leggings being too slim. What is this style called?


Theory Thaniel leather cropped pants


----------



## Moirai

Balenciaga moto jacket with H, of course, haha


----------



## Mindi B

Dying and lasers and hormones, oh my!  The Cafe is SPICY!


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Balenciaga moto jacket with H, of course, haha
> View attachment 3648743



This looks great on you. I think you are a bit slimmer than me. [emoji6] I'll try both. The balenciaga is of course the classic. Do you think the longer length and shape of the McQueen might make it less versatile? 

I just found a pair of those pants on clearance in black. I haven't bought theory in a while so hopefully they will fit. 

I have another suggestion for shoes: the Chanel slingbacks? I have them in grey flannel and black. I just tried them with my leggings. I like the combination of the textures.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This looks great on you. I think you are a bit slimmer than me. [emoji6] I'll try both. The balenciaga is of course the classic. Do you think the longer length and shape of the McQueen might make it less versatile?
> 
> I just found a pair of those pants on clearance in black. I haven't bought theory in a while so hopefully they will fit.
> 
> I have another suggestion for shoes: the Chanel slingbacks? I have them in grey flannel and black. I just tried them with my leggings. I like the combination of the textures.


Hurrah, you hit the jackpot!
The first mcQ and bal are more like jackets while the second mcQ is more like a blazer, so it depends on what style you want. I don't think longer is less versatile. Keep in mind that with the bal moto, you can't zip up, its too tight unless you're really thin. The key is to fit at the shoulders for bal moto. With the mcq, it looks like you can zip up.
I don't have Chanel slingbacks but that sounds good together. I need to find a pair.


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> Prepster, what brands of white shirts do you like? I love the look of white shirts but rarely wear them due to wrinkles and not having the right fit. And I don't usually tuck in shirts either.



I'm a little weird about shirts so take my suggestions with a grain of salt!  I used to spend a lot of time in SE Asia, so I would often have a pile of them tailor made in Kuala Lumpur or Thailand.  Now I either get them when I'm traveling, or order made-to-order.  Nordstrom men's on-line does a great shirt with those little shoulder sleeve tucks, split back yoke and nice fabric.  I order the extra-trim, which is slim through the body with higher arm holes, usually a short spread collar (because sometimes straight collars get all bunchy on me), French placket (as opposed to raised placket), no pocket and single-button mitered cuffs (most of the time, but I do like French cuffs too for fun).  Paul Fredrick on-liine also has a great shirt, and super easy ordering.  Theirs are nice because you can have the cuffs (or pocket if you get a pocket) monogramed in block, script or diamond.  They also offer a double buttoned cuff, which is nice if you have long, thin arms.  I'm petite, so I find that the single button cuff is more comfortable.  Both the Nordstom and Paul Fredrick shirts are about $150, and one of them, I think it is Nordstom, has a very nice Swiss white twill (an upgraded 140s weave fabric) for $195.

I have not tried PbP's Anne Fontaine, but I'm going to pop over there for a look.  Also, it's probably worth noting that I'm a 34 B so I don't need darts.  That would make a difference for you pin-up girls.



etoile de mer said:


> Hi nicole, regarding white shirts, I know what you mean about them getting blousy when worn tucked in. It's part of why I'm excited that higher waist pants are coming back. Much easier to keep them tucked in,  and I think it just looks a bit nicer. I wear my white shirts a few different ways. In cooler temps in spring and summer, I'll wear one unbuttoned, untucked, with sleeves rolled up, over a white T shirt and slim pants. I also Like to wear one buttoned up, untucked and belted over slim pants. And, when I can find some good fitting higher rise pants, I look forward to wearing one buttoned up and tucked in.  Here are a couple of pics.
> 
> buttoned, belted, and untucked -
> View attachment 3648355
> 
> and worn buttoned and tucked, but with lower rise pants…doesn't look as good to me, and too hard to keep tucked!
> View attachment 3648362



You look marvelous!  I roll my sleeves like this and it really helps them stay put.  I just noticed this is from "The College Prepster," lol!  That's not me.  Here's a pic:







FizzyWater said:


> Delurking to say hello!
> 
> And to say to Nicole that I was amused that my natural hair color was much like what you paid good money to achieve, while I spent 20 years paying good money to achieve your natural color.  Twins!  (Sadly, without your lovely bone structure.)
> 
> Last month I spent way too much money to get all the dark dye lifted out, so it's a mid-brown with highlights, and everyone has raved about it.  (...but I miss the dark color... )
> 
> Oh, and Pocketbook Pup, the lapels on that first blouse really are great!



Hi!  Welcome!  Glad you're de-lurking.  I've noticed we have to stay on top of things around here! One minute we're talking about books, then deep philosophy, then jewelry, then how to bikini wax a bear.  Blink and we're bound to miss something important. 



Moirai said:


> I have always love the look of leather pants but never found any that fit me well until recently. I bought these theory leather ankle pants in a brownish red terra-cotta color. It fitted well and comfortable. Black would be more versatile but wasn't available. I plan to wear with long cardigans. Any suggestions for shoes other than pumps?
> View attachment 3648648
> 
> View attachment 3648649



Those are gorgeous.  I wonder if a closed pointed toe plain loafer, like a smoking loafer would work.  Or maybe something in suede with a wide ankle strap and wedge heel.  Have you checked out Shoes of Prey?  I am addicted!  You can build exactly the shoe you want, with gazillions of leather choices, heel choices, toe style, straps, no straps.  And especially nice, choose the correct width.  You even get to choose the lining material and color, and if you want your name in them.  Website:  https://www.shoesofprey.com/3d



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Speaking of leather I think I found the perfect leather jacket for me. I don't think the Balenciaga or ysl ones will look right on me. This is Alexander McQueen. It looks nicely fitted. And it's 30% less in Europe.
> 
> View attachment 3648692
> 
> 
> This is quite pretty too but less versatile. Not with the leather skirt of course.
> 
> View attachment 3648693



Love that belted motorcycle look.  What a yummy jacket.  You could do so much with that.


----------



## Moirai

This is my favorite ad of bal moto from Vogue


----------



## Moirai

LOL, didn't mean to add my pic to above. Anyway, worn with a dress for different look.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Speaking of leather I think I found the perfect leather jacket for me. I don't think the Balenciaga or ysl ones will look right on me. This is Alexander McQueen. It looks nicely fitted. And it's 30% less in Europe.
> 
> View attachment 3648692
> 
> 
> This is quite pretty too but less versatile. Not with the leather skirt of course.
> 
> View attachment 3648693



PbP.. love the second leather jacket & it will work over a dress


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> This is my favorite ad of bal moto from Vogue



So beautiful. You wear yours to perfection too.

The Chanel slingbacks are easy to find now. For a while they were sold out. They are remaking them every season in new colors. 

Thanks for the advice, I'll try both but I suspected that about the balenciaga. Similar to balmain they are a tricky fit due to my bust. I have a blazer type leather jacket. I wanted something more as outerwear so I think the belted AMcQ Moto would be perfect. If it fits. 

Hmmm... heading to the shoe site now...


----------



## EmileH

hotshot said:


> PbP.. love the second leather jacket & it will work over a dress



I really like that one too. I have one blazer style jacket so I'm leaning toward the other one.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> I'm a little weird about shirts so take my suggestions with a grain of salt!  I used to spend a lot of time in SE Asia, so I would often have a pile of them tailor made in Kuala Lumpur or Thailand.  Now I either get them when I'm traveling, or order made-to-order.  Nordstom men's on-line does a great shirt with those little shoulder sleeve tucks, split back yoke and nice fabric.  I order the extra-trim, which is slim through the body with higher arm holes, usually a short spread collar (because sometimes straight collars get all bunchy on me), French placket (as opposed to raised placket), no pocket and single-button mitered cuffs (most of the time, but I do like French cuffs too for fun).  Paul Fredrick on-liine also has a great shirt, and super easy ordering.  Theirs are nice because you can have the cuffs (or pocket if you get a pocket) monogramed in block, script or diamond.  They also offer a double buttoned cuff, which is nice if you have long, thin arms.  I'm petite, so I find that the single button cuff is more comfortable.  Both the Nordstom and Paul Fredrick shirts are about $150, and one of them, I think it is Nordstom, has a very nice Swiss white twill (an upgraded 140s weave fabric) for $195.
> 
> I have not tried PbP's Anne Fontaine, but I'm going to pop over there for a look.
> 
> 
> 
> You look marvelous!  I roll my sleeves like this and it really helps them stay put.  I just noticed this is from "The College Prepster," lol!  That's not me.  Here's a pic:
> 
> View attachment 3648768
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!  Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are gorgeous.  I wonder if a closed pointed toe plain loafer, like a smoking loafer would work.  Have you checked out Shoes of Prey?  I am addicted!  You can build exactly the shoe you want, with gazillions of leather choices, heel choices, toe style, straps, no straps.  And especially nice, choose the correct width.  You even get to choose the lining material and color, and if you want your name in them.  Website:  https://www.shoesofprey.com/3d
> 
> 
> 
> Love that belted motorcycle look.  What a yummy jacket.  You could do so much with that.


Thanks, prepster. I love Nordstrom so will check those out. I think a loafer would look great for casual look. I'm thinking of something like Chanel espadrilles too.  I have not heard of Shoes of Prey. Are the leather nice quality? Thanks for diagram!


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> I'm a little weird about shirts so take my suggestions with a grain of salt!  I used to spend a lot of time in SE Asia, so I would often have a pile of them tailor made in Kuala Lumpur or Thailand.  Now I either get them when I'm traveling, or order made-to-order.  Nordstom men's on-line does a great shirt with those little shoulder sleeve tucks, split back yoke and nice fabric.  I order the extra-trim, which is slim through the body with higher arm holes, usually a short spread collar (because sometimes straight collars get all bunchy on me), French placket (as opposed to raised placket), no pocket and single-button mitered cuffs (most of the time, but I do like French cuffs too for fun).  Paul Fredrick on-liine also has a great shirt, and super easy ordering.  Theirs are nice because you can have the cuffs (or pocket if you get a pocket) monogramed in block, script or diamond.  They also offer a double buttoned cuff, which is nice if you have long, thin arms.  I'm petite, so I find that the single button cuff is more comfortable.  Both the Nordstom and Paul Fredrick shirts are about $150, and one of them, I think it is Nordstom, has a very nice Swiss white twill (an upgraded 140s weave fabric) for $195.
> 
> I have not tried PbP's Anne Fontaine, but I'm going to pop over there for a look.
> 
> 
> 
> You look marvelous!  I roll my sleeves like this and it really helps them stay put.  I just noticed this is from "The College Prepster," lol!  That's not me.  Here's a pic:
> 
> View attachment 3648768
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!  Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are gorgeous.  I wonder if a closed pointed toe plain loafer, like a smoking loafer would work.  Have you checked out Shoes of Prey?  I am addicted!  You can build exactly the shoe you want, with gazillions of leather choices, heel choices, toe style, straps, no straps.  And especially nice, choose the correct width.  You even get to choose the lining material and color, and if you want your name in them.  Website:  https://www.shoesofprey.com/3d
> 
> 
> 
> Love that belted motorcycle look.  What a yummy jacket.  You could do so much with that.



Wow. Have you ever ordered from this shoes of prey?  Seems too good to be true. Are they well made?


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow. Have you ever ordered from this shoes of prey?  Seems too good to be true. Are they well made?





Moirai said:


> Thanks, prepster. I love Nordstrom so will check those out. I think a loafer would look great for casual look. I'm thinking of something like Chanel espadrilles too.  I have not heard of Shoes of Prey. Are the leather nice quality? Thanks for diagram!



Yes, they are really nice.  And they come beautifully packaged.  Even the exterior box shipping box is nice.  The shoe box is matte black, sturdy designer-like high quality, and inside the shoes are wrapped in black wrapping paper and a grosgrain ribbon bow.  They even come with a little fit kit, with various little pads etc.  And if for some reason you are not happy (although I have not done this) they say they will re-build them.  The whole process is a pleasure.  I wish more companies would do this.  I got my first pair (not custom) at Nordstrom because they carry the SoP brand in various basics.  I have ordered 4 pair of custom flats and wedges on-line.  Have not tried their boots or heels, but I imagine they are nice too.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> Yes, they are really nice.  And they come beautifully packaged.  Even the exterior box is nice.  The shoe box is matte black, sturdy designer-like high quality, and inside the shoes are wrapped in black wrapping paper and a grosgrain ribbon bow.  They even come with a little fit kit, with various little pads etc.  And if for some reason you are not happy (although I have not done this) they say they will re-build them.  The whole process is a pleasure.  I wish more companies would do this.  I got my first pair (not custom) at Nordstrom because they carry the SoP brand in various basics.  I have only ordered flats and wedges on-line.  Have not tried their boots or heels, but I imagine they are nice too.



Thanks for the recommendation! Maybe I'll try a pair from Nordstrom first before ordering custom.


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> This is my favorite ad of bal moto from Vogue



Love the moto with a ball gown.  I've always wanted an authentic Schott motorcycle jacket, thinking I would wear it like that, and I've just never gotten around to getting one.  Your Bal is inspiring.  How about that, I would never have thought you can't zip it.  Lol, I would try one on and then end up three sizes too large trying to get it zipped and then wonder why the shoulders were so huge.  The things one learns in the Cafe!  



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the recommendation! Maybe I'll try a pair from Nordstrom first before ordering custom.



That's how I first discovered them.  Nordies carries their shoes with the leather insoles and widths.  My first pair were ballet flats with an ankle strap, and then another pair with a T-strap.


----------



## Genie27

I look terribly dumpy in shirts/button downs of any type unless I get them tailored (darts and lots of room) and keep them covered with a cardi/jacket all day. It just doesn't look sophisticated like the pictures posted here.

PbP, I think the first jacket you posted may suit you more than the moto which is straight up and down? I find I need a defined waist to not look like a big square. Even the hint of a waist will help - I have a short burberry trench (hip length) and leave it belted in the back or it looks awful on me. 



Moirai said:


> you can't zip up, its too tight unless you're really thin. The key is to fit at the shoulders


I wondered about this.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> Love the moto with a ball gown.  I've always wanted an authentic Schott motorcycle jacket, thinking I would wear it like that, and I've just never gotten around to getting one.  Your Bal is inspiring.  How about that, I would never have thought you can't zip it.  Lol, I would try one on and then end up three sizes too large trying to get it zipped and then wonder why the shoulders were so huge.  The things one learns in the Cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> That's how I first discovered them.  Nordies carries their shoes with the leather insoles and widths.  My first pair were ballet flats with an ankle strap, and then another pair with a T-strap.


I purchased my bal moto from their website in 2010. When I first received it and could barely zip up and only to lower chest, I called the New York store and was told by the manager that it wasn't meant to be zipped. So when I wear it in cold weather, I use a large scarf/shawl or wear a thin insulated vest underneath. I love the way the sleeves flare out with this jacket or can be fully zipped for slim look.


----------



## EmileH

Balmain jackets are similar. I don't think they are made to be buttoned. Well maybe on very thin French women. I can button mine over a thin top but not if I layer a thicker sweater under it. And when I tried going up a size it looked awful. Thanks goodness for shawls


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The few times I think I actually pulled off a white shirt. The first two are Anne Fontaine. They are knit material in the back so they stay tucked in and they are form fitting. The third is banana republic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648531
> View attachment 3648532
> View attachment 3648533



Fabulous ppup!!!love your outfit as always!


----------



## cremel

Good morning café! Today is H day. [emoji1]
	

		
			
		

		
	









I have a hard time to capture the whole package with one selfie.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Good morning café! Today is H day. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648909
> View attachment 3648910
> 
> View attachment 3648911
> 
> View attachment 3648912
> 
> 
> I have a hard time to capture the whole package with one selfie.



You are the vision of loveliness in your hermes as always cremel.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The few times I think I actually pulled off a white shirt. The first two are Anne Fontaine. They are knit material in the back so they stay tucked in and they are form fitting. The third is banana republic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648531
> View attachment 3648532
> View attachment 3648533



I always love when you share your outfit inspiration! Gorgeous collar on the first blouse. I really love the last look (that looks like "me") but of course the jacket and GM scarf really make the outfit!


----------



## nicole0612

FizzyWater said:


> Delurking to say hello!
> 
> And to say to Nicole that I was amused that my natural hair color was much like what you paid good money to achieve, while I spent 20 years paying good money to achieve your natural color.  Twins!  (Sadly, without your lovely bone structure.)
> 
> Last month I spent way too much money to get all the dark dye lifted out, so it's a mid-brown with highlights, and everyone has raved about it.  (...but I miss the dark color... )
> 
> Oh, and Pocketbook Pup, the lapels on that first blouse really are great!



That is really funny! We always want the opposite of what we have I guess. You're lucky that both colors work for you also and that you had fun with the dark hair phase. I know I had fun with my lighter hair phase. It is so interesting to change into a very different looking person so quickly.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are so sweet. I suppose when I said fashionable what I was really describing is trendy. I don't have any desire to buy Coco Cuba tees or Dolce and Gabbana palm prints that will look out of date next year. My Chanel SA is more likely to sell me a product if she says "you can wear this forever" rather than "this is the latest fashion."
> 
> But I guess as we have learned in the past few days we need to at least give a nod to the latest trends to be fashionable, or up to date, not stale. Was it prepster who pointed out that Roger Vivier shoes look great when worn in unexpected ways? Similarly I think I need to mix in trendy piece here or there to keep my classic clothes from seeming too matronly.
> 
> So I suppose I'll take back my comment and say fashionable is ok. I'm not there yet. I think I need to take a bit more risk here and there to get to that point.



I think you've nailed it. 
This is a very good analysis.


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> I have always love the look of leather pants but never found any that fit me well until recently. I bought these theory leather ankle pants in a brownish red terra-cotta color. It fitted well and comfortable. Black would be more versatile but wasn't available. I plan to wear with long cardigans. Any suggestions for shoes other than pumps?
> View attachment 3648648
> 
> View attachment 3648649



I love leather flats.
I wear mine with ballet flats or pointed flats also.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Speaking of leather I think I found the perfect leather jacket for me. I don't think the Balenciaga or ysl ones will look right on me. This is Alexander McQueen. It looks nicely fitted. And it's 30% less in Europe.
> 
> View attachment 3648692
> 
> 
> This is quite pretty too but less versatile. Not with the leather skirt of course.
> 
> View attachment 3648693



I love both. Love Alexander McQueen. I have a Balenciaga leather jacket because I thought that would be so much nicer than my other leather jackets. It is really nice but I found the proportions odd for me and the leather too thick for my climate.
I really love the second jacket. I think that could be versatile. I would wear it with pants, jeans, dresses and skirts. You could not wear the first one with dresses and skirts. I would definitely buy the skirt also, but that is my style, not yours! I love leather skirts with a feminine touch.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I really like that one too. I have one blazer style jacket so I'm leaning toward the other one.



This makes sense. You have so many gorgeous blazers already so this one might never go outside to play!


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> Good morning café! Today is H day. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648909
> View attachment 3648910
> 
> View attachment 3648911
> 
> View attachment 3648912
> 
> 
> I have a hard time to capture the whole package with one selfie.



Cremel, you are looking great! So tasteful and so fun at the same with your pops of color. Your new ring is so gorgeous!


----------



## Moirai

cremel said:


> Good morning café! Today is H day. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648909
> View attachment 3648910
> 
> View attachment 3648911
> 
> View attachment 3648912
> 
> 
> I have a hard time to capture the whole package with one selfie.


Fabulous! Your ring is beautiful


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Speaking of leather I think I found the perfect leather jacket for me. I don't think the Balenciaga or ysl ones will look right on me. This is Alexander McQueen. It looks nicely fitted. And it's 30% less in Europe.
> 
> View attachment 3648692
> 
> 
> This is quite pretty too but less versatile. Not with the leather skirt of course.
> 
> View attachment 3648693




Ohhh!  The second one thrills me, but I get it.   Not your style.


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> You could not wear the first one with dresses and skirts.


Would you not wear this one with skirts/dresses? I guess it would depend on the dress. I have a couple of dresses that I could wear with this type of jacket.




cremel said:


> Good morning café! Today is H day. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648909
> View attachment 3648910
> 
> View attachment 3648911
> 
> View attachment 3648912
> 
> 
> I have a hard time to capture the whole package with one selfie.


You are adorable! I like all your pieces and together they make a mighty fine package, cremel.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The few times I think I actually pulled off a white shirt. The first two are Anne Fontaine. They are knit material in the back so they stay tucked in and they are form fitting. The third is banana republic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648531
> View attachment 3648532
> View attachment 3648533


I agree, that first collar/lapel is gorgeous and really shows off the scarf/ring. And the jacket with gold buttons is very special. All very nice looks.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Would you not wear this one with skirts/dresses? I guess it would depend on the dress. I have a couple of dresses that I could wear with this type of jacket.



Yes, you could. I should have said that the second one would work with more types of skirts and dresses. Though it is irrelevant because PbP wears more tailored skirts and dresses and those would look great with the first jacket. I was thinking about my own wardrobe more than hers I think. Can you blame me for imagining the jacket in my own closet immediately? [emoji4]


----------



## Genie27

No, I can't blame you...I was doing the same thing.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today is National Respect Your Cat day
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/28/...lick&contentCollection=Opinion&pgtype=article


----------



## Genie27

Here is today's jewelry - silver, costume pearls and pave, with my SS Tank w MOP dial.


----------



## Mindi B

EVERY day is Respect Your Cat Day. Otherwise, The Humans Will Pay.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Here is today's jewelry - silver, costume pearls and pave, with my SS Tank w MOP dial.
> View attachment 3649201



Beautiful Genie.

Nicole, prepster nailed it. Full credit to her.

Both jackets are really pretty but I'll be good and only choose one. If it's available. I dint have anything from Alexander McQueen. The few pieces that I have tried ran very very small.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful Genie.
> 
> Nicole, prepster nailed it. Full credit to her.
> 
> Both jackets are really pretty but I'll be good and only choose one. If it's available. I dint have anything from Alexander McQueen. The few pieces that I have tried ran very very small.



I think Italian tends to always run small. For me the fit is larger than dolce and gabbana but smaller/same as Gucci.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I think Italian tends to always run small. For me the fit is larger than dolce and gabbana but smaller/same as Gucci.



Do they use Italian sizing? That's probably it. I'm a 40 French which is a 42-44 Italian.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Do they use Italian sizing? That's probably it. I'm a 40 French which is a 42-44 Italian.



I thought so! I am 36 French and 38-42 Italian/McQueen


----------



## EmileH

I'm leaving for my spring PARIS trip soon and as you can tell I'm compiling a shopping list. So far I know I'm picking up some jewelry at FSH. I will of course look around to see what else looks interesting. I'm going to also look at the AMcQ leather jacket and check out my favorite boutiques for a few basics. I specifically need a solid color navy jacket that's not a blazer and skirts in lighter colors for spring. I'm trying not to fall for too much at Chanel because I think I'll like the fall colllections better.

I want to focus a bit on shoes. I'll wait for fall to reassess my boot situation. Any suggestions from you youngsters about how to update my shoe wardrobe and add a contemporary spark to my otherwise classic, bordering on boring, wardrobe? I currently have a lot of kitten to mid-heel pointed toe pumps, a good selection of higher heels, a few pairs of dressy go to heels, louboutin simples in black, a few colors of Chanel sling backs, pumps and flats in black or two tone, and a few pairs of Roger viviers. 

I need more flats for casual wear and mid heel shoes (50-85 mm) for work that aren't frumpy. I have gone back and forth on rockstuds. I'd probably get the kitten heel version but I'm not sure how useful they will be to me. If I'm wearing a complicated jacket I try to keep other things streamlined. I thought about the Valentino tango. I will look at louboutin too but I think I want to avoid a lot of spikes and studs. I know I'm interosted in simple pumps in nude. I'll look st Chanel for flats although I wonder if I should go for pointed toes rather than ballet flats?

Any thoughts on shoes to consider? I think you guys know that I wear pencil skirts, sheaths and ankle pants a lot. Jeans on weekends.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm leaving for my spring PARIS trip soon and as you can tell I'm compiling a shopping list. So far I know I'm picking up some jewelry at FSH. I will of course look around to see what else looks interesting. I'm going to also look at the AMcQ leather jacket and check out my favorite boutiques for a few basics. I specifically need a solid color navy jacket that's not a blazer and skirts in lighter colors for spring. I'm trying not to fall for too much at Chanel because I think I'll like the fall colllections better.
> 
> I want to focus a bit on shoes. I'll wait for fall to reassess my boot situation. Any suggestions from you youngsters about how to update my shoe wardrobe and add a contemporary spark to my otherwise classic, bordering on boring, wardrobe? I currently have a lot of kitten to mid-heel pointed toe pumps, a good selection of higher heels, a few pairs of dressy go to heels, louboutin simples in black, a few colors of Chanel sling backs, pumps and flats in black or two tone, and a few pairs of Roger viviers.
> 
> I need more flats for casual wear and mid heel shoes (50-85 mm) for work that aren't frumpy. I have gone back and forth on rockstuds. I'd probably get the kitten heel version but I'm not sure how useful they will be to me. If I'm wearing a complicated jacket I try to keep other things streamlined. I thought about the Valentino tango. I will look at louboutin too but I think I want to avoid a lot of spikes and studs. I know I'm interosted in simple pumps in nude. I'll look st Chanel for flats although I wonder if I should go for pointed toes rather than ballet flats?
> 
> Any thoughts on shoes to consider? I think you guys know that I wear pencil skirts, sheaths and ankle pants a lot. Jeans on weekends.


PbP, you have a great selection of shoes. Have you looked at these H shoes? I don't own them so I can't speak for their comfort but these styles are lovely. 
Naiade, Night 70, Nina, Oasis


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> PbP, you have a great selection of shoes. Have you looked at these H shoes? I don't own them so I can't speak for their comfort but these styles are lovely.
> Naiade, Night 70, Nina, Oasis
> View attachment 3649528
> View attachment 3649529
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649530
> View attachment 3649531
> View attachment 3649532



Thanks for the suggestions! I'm definitely going to check out the Hermes shoes because they are so contemporary. There is also a Pierre hardy store where I could look in the palais royal. There was a pair named nil that I wanted but they sold out in literally seconds worldwide. So typical. If this happened at Chanel they would sense more profits and make more. I'm told it's unlikely that Hermes would ever make more. [emoji849]I don't wear a lot of sandals because we aren't supposed to wear them at work but the last two might be ok.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm leaving for my spring PARIS trip soon and as you can tell I'm compiling a shopping list. So far I know I'm picking up some jewelry at FSH. I will of course look around to see what else looks interesting. I'm going to also look at the AMcQ leather jacket and check out my favorite boutiques for a few basics. I specifically need a solid color navy jacket that's not a blazer and skirts in lighter colors for spring. I'm trying not to fall for too much at Chanel because I think I'll like the fall colllections better.
> 
> I want to focus a bit on shoes. I'll wait for fall to reassess my boot situation. Any suggestions from you youngsters about how to update my shoe wardrobe and add a contemporary spark to my otherwise classic, bordering on boring, wardrobe? I currently have a lot of kitten to mid-heel pointed toe pumps, a good selection of higher heels, a few pairs of dressy go to heels, louboutin simples in black, a few colors of Chanel sling backs, pumps and flats in black or two tone, and a few pairs of Roger viviers.
> 
> I need more flats for casual wear and mid heel shoes (50-85 mm) for work that aren't frumpy. I have gone back and forth on rockstuds. I'd probably get the kitten heel version but I'm not sure how useful they will be to me. If I'm wearing a complicated jacket I try to keep other things streamlined. I thought about the Valentino tango. I will look at louboutin too but I think I want to avoid a lot of spikes and studs. I know I'm interosted in simple pumps in nude. I'll look st Chanel for flats although I wonder if I should go for pointed toes rather than ballet flats?
> 
> Any thoughts on shoes to consider? I think you guys know that I wear pencil skirts, sheaths and ankle pants a lot. Jeans on weekends.



Have you considered booties? I dont see any on your list and a nice pair can take you through several different kinds of outfits. I wear these with edgier dresses, skirts and pants/jeans which I cuff up just over the top. h makes some nice ones, but I have been enjoying these from Prada. The heel is nice and solid but not too chunky or too high, and my SA waterproofed them so they go anywhere. [emoji254]


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Have you considered booties? I dont see any on your list and a nice pair can take you through several different kinds of outfits. I wear these with edgier dresses, skirts and pants/jeans which I cuff up just over the top. h makes some nice ones, but I have been enjoying these from Prada. The heel is nice and solid but not too chunky or too high, and my SA waterproofed them so they go anywhere. [emoji254]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649831



These are very nice BBC. I was hoping to systematically go through my boot and bootie situation next fall. Bit if I see something great now I'll definitely go for it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These are very nice BBC. I was hoping to systematically go through my boot and bootie situation next fall. Bit if I see something great now I'll definitely go for it.



99% of what I wear spring and summer are wedges - usually espadrille like the Jimmy Choos (not terribly priced and comfy), or cork if I can find them.


----------



## prepster

I think Mai Tai is very elegant and stylish.  (Hi Mai Tai if you're out there!) She seems to know who she is and what she likes, the statement she wants to make, and what she feels comfortable in.  That adherence to one's own look is what creates style.  She basically wears variations of the same clothing shapes all of the time.  Beautiful tunics, well-cut slacks, Roger Vivier shoes and a scarf.  Dress down might be jeans, beautiful tunic, Vivier boots and a scarf.  Summer is well-cut shorts, beautiful tunic, Vivier sandals and a scarf.  Dress up is dressy pants, beautiful tunic, Roger Vivier shoes and dressy jewelry, or a sheath dress, Vivier's and a scarf.  She does add t's and sweaters from time to time, but even those are the same basic shapes and colors.

She has a few H bags, but only in "her" colors and styles.  You don't see her one day in black leather and stilettos, and the next day in flow-y skirts and gladiators.  She really doesn't even change her hair or makeup, but she always looks phenomenal, and what's engaging is that you get a sense of a woman who knows who she is and has it together.  Magically, that approach also seems both current and ageless.  She's never behind fashion or a trend because her basic silhouette isn't dictated by fashion or trends.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> I think Mai Tai is very elegant and stylish.  (Hi Mai Tai if you're out there!) She seems to know who she is and what she likes, the statement she wants to make, and what she feels comfortable in.  That adherence to one's own look is what creates style.  She basically wears variations of the same clothing shapes all of the time.  Beautiful tunics, well-cut slacks, Roger Vivier shoes and a scarf.  She has a few H bags, but even those are "her" colors and styles.  You don't see her one day in black leather and stilettos, and the next day in flow-y skirts and gladiators.  She really doesn't even change her hair or makeup, but she always looks phenomenal, and what's engaging is that you get a sense of a woman who knows who she is and has it together.



Absolutely agree. She has fabulous style. But remember that she also doesn't have an office job. She has a fairly casual lifestyle. So it's probably easier for her to stick to one style. Things that I like for my off duty time would not be appropriate for work.


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> 99% of what I wear spring and summer are wedges - usually espadrille like the Jimmy Choos (not terribly priced and comfy), or cork if I can find them.



Again office job. I couldn't wear these to work. Maybe the closed Stuart weitzman styles that Kate Middleton wears.


----------



## lulilu

Chanel leather espadrilles are great for casual.  I have a number of H shoes, sandals and boots.  I have to be careful though because some of the heels are just a smidge too high for me to wear comfortably all day.  YSL, Gucci, Prada, Vivier all have heels that are very well balanced for office wear.


----------



## prepster

I agree, that does make a difference.  I have to think about that.  But I do believe figuring it out is how one becomes iconic.  Audrey Hepburn did the same thing except with with slim capris and sheath dresses.  Casual wear was capris with ballet flats, a man's shirt tied at the waist, a striped sailor tee.  Dressy was sheath dresses, little suits and pencil skirts with princess heels.  Slim lines, squared necklines, swing coats.  There are also things you'd never see Audrey wearing.  It's as much about what we don't wear, as what we do wear.

The trick seems to be finding one's own silhouette and finding ways to adapt that to casual, work and dressy.  And that's a challenge!  This is where I'm at with my look.  I want to narrow it down to what I like to wear and feel comfortable in, and then stay in that lane.  Of course the fashion mags don't want us to do this because they want us to buy lots and lots of clothes all of the time.  New silhouettes, styles and colors 7 seasons (I think it is now) a year.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Again office job. I couldn't wear these to work. Maybe the closed Stuart weitzman styles that Kate Middleton wears.



Sorry, I forgot! I can't even remember what shoes I wore when I was practicing. But I usually wore shift dresses.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> I agree, that does make a difference.  I have to think about that.  But I do believe figuring it out is how one becomes iconic.  Audrey Hepburn did the same thing except with with slim capris and sheath dresses.  Casual wear was capris with ballet flats, a man's shirt tied at the waist, a striped sailor tee.  Dressy was sheath dresses, little suits and pencil skirts with princess heels.  Slim lines, squared necklines, swing coats.  The trick seems to be finding one's own silhouette and finding ways to adapt that to casual, work and dressy.





BBC said:


> Sorry, I forgot! I can't even remember what shoes I wore when I was practicing. But I usually wore shift dresses.



Yes. I think I have my silhouettes figured out very well. I wear a lot of ankle pants, pencil skirts and sheath dresses. They look best on me. I can mix in a few very tailored pleated skirts. Always very tailored, nothing flowy. I don't wear wide leg or bootcut pants. I always add a third piece- usually a jacket or sometimes a cardigan except on the warmest days of summer, when just a sheath will do. I will switch out the ankle pants for jeans for casual wear so I like my jackets to go easily from work to play. I like mixing very traditional pieces like a chanel tweed jacket or skirt with a bit edgier pieces like leather. The leather jacket that I like will be fabulous with my tweed skirts.

I think I just need to work on the extras. I have made great progress with bags jewelry accessories. (DH would say too great. ) To be honest I have a lot of shoes and don't need much more. I'm just looking for one or two new styles to add a bit of umphhh to my outfits.

And prepster, defining my color palette and sticking to it has really helped. When I bring home a new piece I have plants to go with it. No need to run around finding extras.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. I think I have my silhouettes figured out very well. I wear a lot of ankle pants, pencil skirts and sheath dresses. They look best on me. I can mix in a few very tailored pleated skirts. Always very tailored, nothing flowy. I don't wear wide leg or bootcut pants. I always add a third piece- usually a jacket or sometimes a cardigan except on the warmest days of summer, when just a sheath will do. I will switch out the ankle pants for jeans for casual wear so I like my jackets to go easily from work to play. I like mixing very traditional pieces like a chanel tweed jacket or skirt with a bit edgier pieces like leather. The leather jacket that I like will be fabulous with my tweed skirts.
> 
> I think I just need to work on the extras. I have made great progress with bags jewelry accessories. (DH would say too great. ) To be honest I have a lot of shoes and don't need much more. I'm just looking for one or two new styles to add a bit of umphhh to my outfits.



That sounds wonderful.  You always look fantastic!


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> That sounds wonderful.  You always look fantastic!



Well thanks but there are days that I descend to frump. I have to be careful not to grab too many of the easy pieces at once without adding something up to date. Example: pencil skirt, long cardigan and roger viviers. I need more interesting shoes, a great belt or a scarf tied in a nonfrumpy way. At 5:30 am that's sometimes a challenge.


----------



## EmileH

I also don't feel like you need to limit yourself quite as much as an icon like Audrey. If you want to have fun and play do. It was her job to portray a specific image to the public. I admire Emanuel Alt's uniform but let's face it, after a while I think I might be a bit bored with it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

prepster said:


> I think Mai Tai is very elegant and stylish.  (Hi Mai Tai if you're out there!) She seems to know who she is and what she likes, the statement she wants to make, and what she feels comfortable in.  That adherence to one's own look is what creates style.  She basically wears variations of the same clothing shapes all of the time.  Beautiful tunics, well-cut slacks, Roger Vivier shoes and a scarf.  Dress down might be jeans, beautiful tunic, Vivier boots and a scarf.  Summer is well-cut shorts, beautiful tunic, Vivier sandals and a scarf.  Dress up is dressy pants, beautiful tunic, Roger Vivier shoes and dressy jewelry, or a sheath dress, Vivier's and a scarf.  She does add t's and sweaters from time to time, but even those are the same basic shapes and colors.
> 
> She has a few H bags, but only in "her" colors and styles.  You don't see her one day in black leather and stilettos, and the next day in flow-y skirts and gladiators.  She really doesn't even change her hair or makeup, but she always looks phenomenal, and what's engaging is that you get a sense of a woman who knows who she is and has it together.  Magically, that approach also seems both current and ageless.  She's never behind fashion or a trend because her basic silhouette isn't dictated by fashion or trends.



Agree here. It is so important to be comfortable in your look with clothes.
She also wears tops from COS which are styled with a  flair. Easy to accessorize & basic with that unexpected twist.
COS does fabulous white tee shirts that are stylish & work with a multitude of looks ( also high/low which I also like)
Also the 'Night"shoe from Hermes is very classic & timeless. They repeat this shoe season after season with some kind of new twist
& also their fabric flats & heels are always interesting, IMO
Other interesting flats from H are Nice, Next & Holy
There is a pump Mondaine which is a animal print that also works as well as other solid
colors of Mondaine


----------



## EmileH

hotshot said:


> Agree here. It is so important to be comfortable in your look with clothes.
> She also wears tops from COS which are styled with a  flair. Easy to accessorize & basic with that unexpected twist.
> COS does fabulous white tee shirts that are stylish & work with a multitude of looks ( also high/low which I also like)
> Also the 'Night"shoe from Hermes is very classic & timeless. They repeat this shoe season after season with some kind of new twist
> & also their fabric flats & heels are always interesting, IMO
> Other interesting flats from H are Nice, Next & Holy
> There is a pump Mondaine which is a animal print that also works as well as other solid
> colors of Mondaine



I tried mondaine and didn't find it terrible comfortable. Maybe some of the flats would be nice casual options. 

These look rather interesting too


----------



## prepster

What I'm supposing is that, in general, women look for different things from their wardrobe.  I have friends that dress for fun and love to shop.  They love the conquest of getting the "it" bag or accessory, and wearing the latest looks.  Getting dressed for them is a lot of fun.  I think I'm just looking for peace.  Lol!  I follow fashion (I started out as a fashion merchandising major in college) and enjoy looking at it.  I enjoy noodling around in Paris and other places, browsing and seeings what's what, but I hate shopping with a purpose, and I get fatigued thinking about my clothes.  I just want to find my uniform and hang out there.  Update a few pieces when I see them serendipitously, but basically think about other things.  I think many women know what they like and what looks good on them, they just haven't quite given themselves permission to go with it.   It's easy to get pulled off track by fashion media.  It's been very inspirational to me to see how consistent Mai Tai has been with her look over the past couple of years I've been following her site.  No matter what she's doing, she always looks appropriate and beautiful.  You all look so good.  I love to hear stories about how women found their look!


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> I'm sure I'm in the minority, but would E. Alt be considered well-dressed if she weren't the editor of Vogue?  But that's neither here nor there.  What I'm supposing is that, in general, it depends on what a woman is looking for from her wardrobe.  I have friends that dress for fun.  They love to shop, they love the conquest of getting the "it" bag or accessory, and wearing the latest looks.  Getting dressed for them is a lot of fun.  I think I'm just looking for peace.  Lol!  I follow fashion (I started out as a fashion merchandising major in college) and enjoy looking at it.  I enjoy noodling around in Paris and other places, browsing and seeings what's what, but I hate shopping with a purpose, and I get fatigued thinking about my clothes.  I just want to find my uniform and hang out there.  Update a few pieces when I see them serendipitously, but basically think about other things.  I think many women know what they like and what looks good on them, they just haven't quite given themselves permission to go with it.   It's easy to get pulled off track by fashion media.  You all look so good.  I love to hear stories about how women found their look!



Peace is a worthy goal in any context. That's funny that you have a background in fashion but don't enjoy shopping or thinking about it. 

I like the simplicity and ease of Alt's style of dress. She does the skinny pants/ top/ distinctive blazer look very well. Her shoes are always perfect, comfortable and attractive. She's definitely a minimalist, which has its attractions, but yes it could get a bit boring.


----------



## prepster

Lol!  I edited my post to take out that comment.   I don't want to sound judgmental about her since we're all pretty much in the same boat. 

I think what I love about fashion is the artist aspect, and appreciation for the craftsmanship.  What killed my quest for a degree in Fashion Merchandising was Advanced Tailoring.  The school I went to graded the Merch majors on many of the same classes as Design majors.  I spent one too many Saturdays sewing a collar on a blouse for the third time, or re-stitching a jacket lining.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> Lol!  I edited my post to take out that comment.   I don't want to sound judgmental about her since we're all pretty much in the same boat.
> 
> I think what I love about fashion is the artist aspect, and appreciation for the craftsmanship.  What killed my quest for a degree in Fashion Merchandising was Advanced Tailoring.  The school I went to graded the Merch majors on many of the same classes as Design majors.  I spent one too many Saturdays sewing a collar on a blouse for the third time, or re-stitching a jacket lining.



Oh my. Sounds like the organic chemistry of fashion [emoji23]


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh my. Sounds like the organic chemistry of fashion [emoji23]



Lol! Exactly.  Understanding and being able to describe how a quality garment is constructed is one thing, but doing it takes experience and skill.  Which I obviously did not have.


----------



## Mindi B

"Finding one's style" is a very interesting topic, especially to my psychologist brain cells.  I do admire women who know what they like and what suits them and stick with it.  I also admire women who have more important things to think about than what they wear.  I am neither.    I've fallen down the trend rabbit hole many times (thinking, I suppose, that showing I know what's "in" is somehow an end in itself. Wrong) but having seen any number of trendy items come and go in my closet, I am starting to get savvier about deciding which trends I'll actually use and feel good in, and which, however fun and blogger-approved, just don't work for me, my body, my personality, or my life.
But I am an emotional dresser, and will never, I expect, be able to choose a uniform.  I'll always crave the option of going more or less girly/boho/androgynous/edgy/luxe/classic depending on mood and occasion.  The only styles that I have to accept do not and never will work for me are super-feminine (sheath dresses, skirted suits, high heeled pumps--which many of you wear wonderfully) and all-out sporty looks (tracksuits, full-on Lululemon, sport-jersey-inspired tees).  I am neither traditionally feminine nor athletic, and attempting to look otherwise always makes me feel like I'm wearing a costume.  What I do tend to gravitate toward is, er, eccentric pieces.  The odd item that was never and will never be "in."  Those are the ones that stay in my closet, and ironically, when I'm bold enough to wear them, those are the items that garner compliments.  (Although I admit that the compliments may actually be a kinder version of "I have never in my life seen someone wearing anything like that, and I salute your courage, strange lady.")


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> I think Mai Tai is very elegant and stylish.  (Hi Mai Tai if you're out there!) She seems to know who she is and what she likes, the statement she wants to make, and what she feels comfortable in.  That adherence to one's own look is what creates style.  She basically wears variations of the same clothing shapes all of the time.  Beautiful tunics, well-cut slacks, Roger Vivier shoes and a scarf.  Dress down might be jeans, beautiful tunic, Vivier boots and a scarf.  Summer is well-cut shorts, beautiful tunic, Vivier sandals and a scarf.  Dress up is dressy pants, beautiful tunic, Roger Vivier shoes and dressy jewelry, or a sheath dress, Vivier's and a scarf.  She does add t's and sweaters from time to time, but even those are the same basic shapes and colors.
> 
> She has a few H bags, but only in "her" colors and styles.  You don't see her one day in black leather and stilettos, and the next day in flow-y skirts and gladiators.  She really doesn't even change her hair or makeup, but she always looks phenomenal, and what's engaging is that you get a sense of a woman who knows who she is and has it together.  Magically, that approach also seems both current and ageless.  She's never behind fashion or a trend because her basic silhouette isn't dictated by fashion or trends.



Prepster    Your ability to analyze fashion is phenomenal.   I wish you had enough material to write a book.  I would buy it.   Please continue to share your observations here.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm leaving for my spring PARIS trip soon and as you can tell I'm compiling a shopping list. So far I know I'm picking up some jewelry at FSH. I will of course look around to see what else looks interesting. I'm going to also look at the AMcQ leather jacket and check out my favorite boutiques for a few basics. I specifically need a solid color navy jacket that's not a blazer and skirts in lighter colors for spring. I'm trying not to fall for too much at Chanel because I think I'll like the fall colllections better.
> 
> I want to focus a bit on shoes. I'll wait for fall to reassess my boot situation. Any suggestions from you youngsters about how to update my shoe wardrobe and add a contemporary spark to my otherwise classic, bordering on boring, wardrobe? I currently have a lot of kitten to mid-heel pointed toe pumps, a good selection of higher heels, a few pairs of dressy go to heels, louboutin simples in black, a few colors of Chanel sling backs, pumps and flats in black or two tone, and a few pairs of Roger viviers.
> 
> I need more flats for casual wear and mid heel shoes (50-85 mm) for work that aren't frumpy. I have gone back and forth on rockstuds. I'd probably get the kitten heel version but I'm not sure how useful they will be to me. If I'm wearing a complicated jacket I try to keep other things streamlined. I thought about the Valentino tango. I will look at louboutin too but I think I want to avoid a lot of spikes and studs. I know I'm interosted in simple pumps in nude. I'll look st Chanel for flats although I wonder if I should go for pointed toes rather than ballet flats?
> 
> Any thoughts on shoes to consider? I think you guys know that I wear pencil skirts, sheaths and ankle pants a lot. Jeans on weekends.



I am probably more excited for your trip than you are!  I can't wait to hear all about it   Your last trip was so fun to read about!
You already got a lot of good recommendations for shoes.  My shoe recommendations aren't really Paris-specific, but I do find Jimmy Choo to be really comfortable and the pointed-toe flats are nice because there are no labels.  I also like Nicholas Kirkwood beya pointed toe flats, they are extremely comfortable and great for casual wear.  I am someone who always puts comfort above fashion, so I have a closet full of flats and only a few pairs of heels that come out for parties.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I am probably more excited for your trip than you are!  I can't wait to hear all about it   Your last trip was so fun to read about!
> You already got a lot of good recommendations for shoes.  My shoe recommendations aren't really Paris-specific, but I do find Jimmy Choo to be really comfortable and the pointed-toe flats are nice because there are no labels.  I also like Nicholas Kirkwood beya pointed toe flats, they are extremely comfortable and great for casual wear.  I am someone who always puts comfort above fashion, so I have a closet full of flats and only a few pairs of heels that come out for parties.



Nicole, thanks so much! I never would have thought of Nicholas Kirkwood. I'm seeing some great styles. I will check them out. Jimmy choo of course I know. But all shoes brands are relevant because they are almost all a big savings in Europe.

Thanks for sharing my excitement. I'm probably just going to post my photos on Instagram this time because I'm keeping my account private for safety reasons. So look there for my travel adventures. It's going to be a low key hopefully restful vacation.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nicole, thanks so much! I never would have thought of Nicholas Kirkwood. I'm seeing some great styles. I will check them out. Jimmy choo of course I know. But all shoes brands are relevant because they are almost all a big savings in Europe.
> 
> Thanks for sharing my excitement. I'm probably just going to post my photos on Instagram this time because I'm keeping my account private for safety reasons. So look there for my travel adventures. It's going to be a low key hopefully restful vacation.



What a great idea. I will stay tuned to your Instagram. I'm loving your photos so far


----------



## gracekelly

Enjoying all the posts about fashion and style.  I have had to rethink my fashion purchases since I am now retired.  I have to stick with the life I have now as opposed to the life I had or the life we all think we have in our imaginations.  I walked away from a very dressy jacket whilst shopping yesterday because I don't see me wearing it enough to conscious the price tag attached to it.  On the other hand, I did purchase a pricey cardigan in the same brand because I knew that it was something that I could wear anytime and anyplace.  In addition, we have all seen that the world doesn't dress up in general, not that it stops me most of the time.  I dress up for me, but I will do it with what I have already, for the most part.  It is just that I think that "extreme" purchases are not common sensical  at this point.   I realize that I am sounding like my mother now!

Just wanted to add that a much younger girl can take the bling jacket and pair it with shorts and tennis shoes and look cute.  When you are older and you try something like that, it is ridiculous.  Equally bad is going the too too serious route because it will just age you.


----------



## Rouge H

I know what you mean GK, I tend to think about those purchases  and spend more time putting outfits together more carefully mix and match so I still can purchase a handbang when I want to. I try to stick with the classics that never go out of style.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> What I'm supposing is that, in general, women look for different things from their wardrobe.  I have friends that dress for fun and love to shop.  They love the conquest of getting the "it" bag or accessory, and wearing the latest looks.  Getting dressed for them is a lot of fun.  I think I'm just looking for peace.  Lol!  I follow fashion (I started out as a fashion merchandising major in college) and enjoy looking at it.  I enjoy noodling around in Paris and other places, browsing and seeings what's what, but I hate shopping with a purpose, and I get fatigued thinking about my clothes.  I just want to find my uniform and hang out there.  Update a few pieces when I see them serendipitously, but basically think about other things.  I think many women know what they like and what looks good on them, they just haven't quite given themselves permission to go with it.   It's easy to get pulled off track by fashion media.  It's been very inspirational to me to see how consistent Mai Tai has been with her look over the past couple of years I've been following her site.  No matter what she's doing, she always looks appropriate and beautiful.  You all look so good.  I love to hear stories about how women found their look!


Fashion merchandising!  That must have been fun.   And do you work in that field?   
I like fashion changes.   For example, a suede buttoned front midi skirt with boots, I think that's a great look.   I think the look I would like if $, time, and size were no object is the look called "rich hippie" in the 60s by Vogue magazine.   Mai Tai always does look gorgeous but to me consistency is a tad boring.  Oh, I'm such a pill for saying that!   I like the unexpected, the look that's a little "off."  I can't say I dress like that  -- I have a job, too -- but that's what I'm drawn to.  And, super feminine.  Big hats.  Cloaks (not that I've ever had one but some look like immense fun to swing around in).   One look that Tippi Hedren had in The Birds was a white flared mid-calf coat with a black purse.  I have that coat (thank you Talbots from 4 years ago).   I think I like dramatic silhouettes, overloaded jewelry, huge bat-wing sleeves.   Fortunately I'm tall.   I do not do interesting shoes like H has because of the heel height, nor do I do Pierre Hardy but they are both fabulous.   Even tho I might not wear it b/c I can't find it or afford it, I'm always interested in what the next phase of fashion will be.   Karl Lagerfeld espouses that philosophy, he never gets stuck in an era, he's always moving on.  From the Chanel ads I see that isn't necessarily an elegant look, it can be too cluttered.   Here's where Mai Tai comes in.  She's never cluttered, she's always elegant, but she's always the same, it's a bit of a uniform.  (I'm ducking in case I get buckets of water dumped on me for saying that  ).


----------



## gracekelly

Rouge H said:


> I know what you mean GK, I tend to think about those purchases  and spend more time putting outfits together more carefully mix and match so I still can purchase a handbang when I want to. I try to stick with the classics that never go out of style.


Exactly about the classics.  Interestingly, a sales associate mentioned to me that long time collectors of a luxury brand, like myself, are now shopping in their closets.  They find that the pieces that they own, even if 10 years old, are just as timely now as they were then, and if the current collections don't thrill them, especially with the big price increases, they are not purchasing so fast.  Many new things are a bit trendy, i.e. velcro on pricey jackets, and they are just sitting there.  I have the feeling that there will be a long line to get into the sales when they come around.

*eagle*, I understand what you mean by a uniform and that to me means you are stuck in a bit of a rut.  However, it is not a bad idea to have some type of uniform that you can throw on at a moment's notice and know that you look very nice wearing.


----------



## EmileH

There are so many pretty things to grab our attention. I'm not a fan of buying things to decorate my closet. I want to be sure I'll wear the things I buy regardless of the purchase price. But if you have the means and love something, life is short, go ahead and splurge. 

It wasn't love gracekelly. So it's good you didn't buy it. Don't think twice. I know that there was a specific item last year that made your heart sing that you splurged on without regret. If the item today had been right for you you would have taken it home.


----------



## Genie27

prepster said:


> Magically, that approach also seems both current and ageless. She's never behind fashion or a trend because her basic silhouette isn't dictated by fashion or trends.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think I just need to work on the extras. I have made great progress with bags jewelry accessories. (DH would say too great. ) To be honest I have a lot of shoes and don't need much more. I'm just looking for one or two new styles to add a bit of umphhh to my outfits.





prepster said:


> I love to hear stories about how women found their look!





Mindi B said:


> But I am an emotional dresser, and will never, I expect, be able to choose a uniform. I'll always crave the option of going more or less girly/boho/androgynous/edgy/luxe/classic depending on mood and occasion.



PbP, I agree, 5.30 is not the time for sartorial genius. StyleBook made that easier for me - I can now put together more complex outfit/accessories in the same time as basic top+pants+same daily footwear. 5.30 is the middle of the night as far as I'm concerned. I have that problem at 7.30. One easy way to update a look is shoes, so I think you are on the right track. My OTK suede boots made skirts and shorts (my personal preference - not suggesting you all run out and buy shorts) more current for winter than my black leather knee high boots. 

I find this discussion fascinating, especially PbP and Prepster's views. Kudos to those of you who have figured out a uniform and it still looks elegant, and current etc. I have to have variety or I get bored and that affects my mood and creativity. I noticed that I don't use any of my black handbags or coats, unless absolutely necessary. I'm always drawn to colour or pattern or ruffles, or detail. So I stopped looking for/buying black bags and coats. Shoes are OK, but even there, I prefer navy or grey.

Prepster, here, in a very large, verbose nutshell, is my approach to dressing. 

I tend to match hues and shapes rather than colour. So my teal coat, deep purple OTK boots and dark purple BV handbag all go together with my navy/marine shawl. Add a pink/magenta/fuschia lip and I'm all set. All cold jewel tones.

I have more difficulty with mixing warm tones, but ever since expanding my wardrobe colour palette into warm tones, it seems to get easier. Warm cream seems to be a great base tone for me, more flattering than camel and warm white. That was part of the problem - I was trying to wear a warm orange-red top with navy or black pants, whereas cream or beige would make it look smashing.

In the past few months, I've bought a lot of work and casual clothes - they are as easy-care (mostly machine or hand wash) as my previous cheaper wardrobe, and I hope the higher price point translates to better longevity. I also tried to buy a few more grown-up items - sheath dresses in a longer knee-length, tailored pants, dressy jackets and blazers. I'm good for about a week of dress-up. Then I started buying a few more casual items that I can throw on for daily work. Tops, cardigans, skirts, shorts etc. I find the replenishment process a bit tiresome, but essential to look current. 

I think even the most classic of dresser updates her silhouette to look current - as all designers/manufacturers update certain details - the biggest example is waistlines - which are now higher than the previous decade, and shoulders. 

I still don't know what H scarf or shawl to pick for general use - basic neutrals work more frequently, but H makes such beautiful art. 

tl;dr : I'm a work in progress. the goal is to look well dressed, and be comfortable, while not spending a lot of time on replenishment, and on item selection in the AM.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> There are so many pretty things to grab our attention. I'm not a fan of buying things to decorate my closet. I want to be sure I'll wear the things I buy regardless of the purchase price. But if you have the means and love something, life is short, go ahead and splurge.
> 
> It wasn't love gracekelly. So it's good you didn't buy it. Don't think twice. I know that there was a specific item last year that made your heart sing that you splurged on without regret. If the item today had been right for you you would have taken it home.



You're right, it wasn't  love.  Aside from the practical aspects, I feel that you should be able to accessorize things multiple ways or wear with multiple things and I did not get that feeling.  When it came down to it, it was very limiting and that is not something that I prefer.  I also like to feel that I am wearing the garment and that the garment is not wearing me.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> PbP, I agree, 5.30 is not the time for sartorial genius. StyleBook made that easier for me - I can now put together more complex outfit/accessories in the same time as basic top+pants+same daily footwear. 5.30 is the middle of the night as far as I'm concerned. I have that problem at 7.30. One easy way to update a look is shoes, so I think you are on the right track. My OTK suede boots made skirts and shorts (my personal preference - not suggesting you all run out and buy shorts) more current for winter than my black leather knee high boots.
> 
> I find this discussion fascinating, especially PbP and Prepster's views. Kudos to those of you who have figured out a uniform and it still looks elegant, and current etc. I have to have variety or I get bored and that affects my mood and creativity. I noticed that I don't use any of my black handbags or coats, unless absolutely necessary. I'm always drawn to colour or pattern or ruffles, or detail. So I stopped looking for/buying black bags and coats. Shoes are OK, but even there, I prefer navy or grey.
> 
> Prepster, here, in a very large, verbose nutshell, is my approach to dressing.
> 
> I tend to match hues and shapes rather than colour. So my teal coat, deep purple OTK boots and dark purple BV handbag all go together with my navy/marine shawl. Add a pink/magenta/fuschia lip and I'm all set. All cold jewel tones.
> 
> I have more difficulty with mixing warm tones, but ever since expanding my wardrobe colour palette into warm tones, it seems to get easier. Warm cream seems to be a great base tone for me, more flattering than camel and warm white. That was part of the problem - I was trying to wear a warm orange-red top with navy or black pants, whereas cream or beige would make it look smashing.
> 
> In the past few months, I've bought a lot of work and casual clothes - they are as easy-care (mostly machine or hand wash) as my previous cheaper wardrobe, and I hope the higher price point translates to better longevity. I also tried to buy a few more grown-up items - sheath dresses in a longer knee-length, tailored pants, dressy jackets and blazers. I'm good for about a week of dress-up. Then I started buying a few more casual items that I can throw on for daily work. Tops, cardigans, skirts, shorts etc. I find the replenishment process a bit tiresome, but essential to look current.
> 
> I think even the most classic of dresser updates her silhouette to look current - as all designers/manufacturers update certain details - the biggest example is waistlines - which are now higher than the previous decade, and shoulders.
> 
> I still don't know what H scarf or shawl to pick for general use - basic neutrals work more frequently, but H makes such beautiful art.
> 
> tl;dr : I'm a work in progress. the goal is to look well dressed, and be comfortable, while not spending a lot of time on replenishment, and on item selection in the AM.



Great insight Genie. I love your colorful style. I'm definitely going to work on boots in the fall. Let's see what I find as far as shoes for the warmer months. (although I hope they will be all season.) I'll report back.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> You're right, it wasn't  love.  Aside from the practical aspects, I feel that you should be able to accessorize things multiple ways or wear with multiple things and I did not get that feeling.  When it came down to it, it as very limiting and that is not something that I prefer.  I also like to feel that I am wearing the garment and that the garment is not wearing me.



Your last sentence says it all. You should never feel like a garment is wearing you. My most worn pieces are the ones that instantly felt like they were mine from the moment I put them on.


----------



## Love Of My Life

When accessories take on such an important place in ones wardrobe such as Mai Tai, clothes take a back seat, as you want those shawls, shoes, bags & bijoux to stand out in a way
Mai Tai does a really good job of tying it all together & in a way it appears she has her look down pat & knows what
works for her.
She is a leader in that regard & not a follower of trends, IMO


----------



## Genie27

gracekelly said:


> When you are older and you try something like that, it is ridiculous.


I do it anyway. It's more fun than going in the other direction and being too serious.  and I probably dress way younger than my age. There'll be time enough for grown up clothes in my next decade.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> My most worn pieces are the ones that instantly felt like they were mine from the moment I put them on.


Yes, me too. If I buy something and can wear it within the next day or so, and then again after the first laundering, it's a success. If it's still hanging with the tags on, a month later, or after the first wash, I know it's going to be an occasional use item. Something that needs an iron or steam or dry cleaning is not going to work for my daily grab-n-go life.

PbP, if the OTK look is not to your liking, I would second BBC's suggestion of the ankle bootie (narrow at the ankle) in a lighter colour than black. Cremel's Neos looked lovely but they may be too tall/wide for skirts. My Prada ankle boots don't work with skirts as they are too wide/my ankles are too skinny. They only work with very short skirts or shorts due to proportion.

I am a fan of the M Missoni line due to the wash and wear feature. A cotton mix ensures that I'm comfortable most of the day. Plus they offer colour and pattern - I have to be careful of the prints sometimes as they can emphasize the bust more than I like, but the few pieces I have in rotation are fairly durable.

Oddly enough, even with my casual lifestyle, I don't reach for jeans very often - and have not yet updated to a pair with a higher waistline. Yes. it's been that long.


----------



## momasaurus

I am loving this discussion.

Just wondered if anyone knows about this exhibit at Winterthur on fakes and forgeries. The fake Birkin was supposedly spa'd by H.....
http://www.winterthur.org/?p=1287


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> "....What I do tend to gravitate toward is, er, eccentric pieces.  The odd item that was never and will never be "in."  Those are the ones that stay in my closet, and ironically, when I'm bold enough to wear them, those are the items that garner compliments.  (Although I admit that the compliments may actually be a kinder version of "I have never in my life seen someone wearing anything like that, and I salute your courage, strange lady.")



Fascinating!  It takes a lot of confidence to go your own way.  Love that.  I was thinking of a Ralph Lauren ad a few years ago, where the model had these wild dreadlocks, but his outfit was straight Ivy League with a jacket and bow tie.  You see the hair and think you have him pegged, but then you see the bow tie and have to totally regroup.  I'm attracted to eccentric pieces too.  Many years ago, J. Peterman had a fringed suede Buffalo Bill Cody jacket, that I didn't buy and regret to this day!  I saw all sorts of possibilities for that. 



Cordeliere said:


> Prepster    Your ability to analyze fashion is phenomenal.   I wish you had enough material to write a book.  I would buy it.   Please continue to share your observations here.



Thank you for being so kind.  I like thinking about clothes, I just don't like thinking about my clothes!  Lololol...  But I also like to think about how it all comes together--that synergy between your life, home, clothes, hobbies, entertaining, travel... how what you do and how you do it all combine in a unique way to strengthen your personal message.  Each life is such a work of art, from the books we read, to the flowers we love, it all can tell our story. 



gracekelly said:


> Enjoying all the posts about fashion and style.  I have had to rethink my fashion purchases since I am now retired.  I have to stick with the life I have now as opposed to the life I had or the life we all think we have in our imaginations.  I walked away from a very dressy jacket whilst shopping yesterday because I don't see me wearing it enough to conscious the price tag attached to it.  On the other hand, I did purchase a pricey cardigan in the same brand because I knew that it was something that I could wear anytime and anyplace.  In addition, we have all seen that the world doesn't dress up in general, not that it stops me most of the time.  I dress up for me, but I will do it with what I have already, for the most part.  It is just that I think that "extreme" purchases are not common sensical  at this point.   I realize that I am sounding like my mother now!
> 
> Just wanted to add that a much younger girl can take the bling jacket and pair it with shorts and tennis shoes and look cute.  When you are older and you try something like that, it is ridiculous.  Equally bad is going the too too serious route because it will just age you.



Good points.  Advertisers are genius about making us want clothes for an imaginary life.



eagle1002us said:


> Fashion merchandising!  That must have been fun.   And do you work in that field?
> I like fashion changes.   For example, a suede buttoned front midi skirt with boots, I think that's a great look.   I think the look I would like if $, time, and size were no object is the look called "rich hippie" in the 60s by Vogue magazine.   Mai Tai always does look gorgeous but to me consistency is a tad boring.  Oh, I'm such a pill for saying that!   I like the unexpected, the look that's a little "off."  I can't say I dress like that  -- I have a job, too -- but that's what I'm drawn to.  And, super feminine.  Big hats.  Cloaks (not that I've ever had one but some look like immense fun to swing around in).   One look that Tippi Hedren had in The Birds was a white flared mid-calf coat with a black purse.  I have that coat (thank you Talbots from 4 years ago).   I think I like dramatic silhouettes, overloaded jewelry, huge bat-wing sleeves.   Fortunately I'm tall.   I do not do interesting shoes like H has because of the heel height, nor do I do Pierre Hardy but they are both fabulous.   Even tho I might not wear it b/c I can't find it or afford it, I'm always interested in what the next phase of fashion will be.   Karl Lagerfeld espouses that philosophy, he never gets stuck in an era, he's always moving on.  From the Chanel ads I see that isn't necessarily an elegant look, it can be too cluttered.   Here's where Mai Tai comes in.  She's never cluttered, she's always elegant, but she's always the same, it's a bit of a uniform.  (I'm ducking in case I get buckets of water dumped on me for saying that  ).



No, I work in architecture.  But I am a painter in my free time, and have sold a few paintings so DH has recently given me the go-ahead to do it full time.  Which is another reason I'm re-thinking my wardrobe.  You are lucky that you are tall and can pull off a dramatic look.  A friend is 5'11 and can wear the most amazing pieces of jewelry--I'm always jealous.  I think Chanel the brand has diverged considerably from Coco Chanel's philosophy of dressing.



Genie27 said:


> PbP, I agree, 5.30 is not the time for sartorial genius. StyleBook made that easier for me - I can now put together more complex outfit/accessories in the same time as basic top+pants+same daily footwear. 5.30 is the middle of the night as far as I'm concerned. I have that problem at 7.30. One easy way to update a look is shoes, so I think you are on the right track. My OTK suede boots made skirts and shorts (my personal preference - not suggesting you all run out and buy shorts) more current for winter than my black leather knee high boots.
> 
> I find this discussion fascinating, especially PbP and Prepster's views. Kudos to those of you who have figured out a uniform and it still looks elegant, and current etc. I have to have variety or I get bored and that affects my mood and creativity. I noticed that I don't use any of my black handbags or coats, unless absolutely necessary. I'm always drawn to colour or pattern or ruffles, or detail. So I stopped looking for/buying black bags and coats. Shoes are OK, but even there, I prefer navy or grey.
> 
> Prepster, here, in a very large, verbose nutshell, is my approach to dressing.
> 
> I tend to match hues and shapes rather than colour. So my teal coat, deep purple OTK boots and dark purple BV handbag all go together with my navy/marine shawl. Add a pink/magenta/fuschia lip and I'm all set. All cold jewel tones.
> 
> I have more difficulty with mixing warm tones, but ever since expanding my wardrobe colour palette into warm tones, it seems to get easier. Warm cream seems to be a great base tone for me, more flattering than camel and warm white. That was part of the problem - I was trying to wear a warm orange-red top with navy or black pants, whereas cream or beige would make it look smashing.
> 
> In the past few months, I've bought a lot of work and casual clothes - they are as easy-care (mostly machine or hand wash) as my previous cheaper wardrobe, and I hope the higher price point translates to better longevity. I also tried to buy a few more grown-up items - sheath dresses in a longer knee-length, tailored pants, dressy jackets and blazers. I'm good for about a week of dress-up. Then I started buying a few more casual items that I can throw on for daily work. Tops, cardigans, skirts, shorts etc. I find the replenishment process a bit tiresome, but essential to look current.
> 
> I think even the most classic of dresser updates her silhouette to look current - as all designers/manufacturers update certain details - the biggest example is waistlines - which are now higher than the previous decade, and shoulders.
> 
> I still don't know what H scarf or shawl to pick for general use - basic neutrals work more frequently, but H makes such beautiful art.
> 
> tl;dr : I'm a work in progress. the goal is to look well dressed, and be comfortable, while not spending a lot of time on replenishment, and on item selection in the AM.



Love your ideas Genie and approach to dressing.


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> I am loving this discussion.
> 
> Just wondered if anyone knows about this exhibit at Winterthur on fakes and forgeries. The fake Birkin was supposedly spa'd by H.....
> http://www.winterthur.org/?p=1287



Interesting!  Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> I am loving this discussion.
> 
> Just wondered if anyone knows about this exhibit at Winterthur on fakes and forgeries. The fake Birkin was supposedly spa'd by H.....
> http://www.winterthur.org/?p=1287



Thanks for sharing the info about exhibit.  Very long running so catching it could be an option.


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> I am loving this discussion.
> 
> Just wondered if anyone knows about this exhibit at Winterthur on fakes and forgeries. The fake Birkin was supposedly spa'd by H.....
> http://www.winterthur.org/?p=1287


Thank you for mentioning this exhibition, Moma.   It just might be something we can swing by and see this summer.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. I think I have my silhouettes figured out very well. I wear a lot of ankle pants, pencil skirts and sheath dresses. They look best on me. I can mix in a few very tailored pleated skirts. Always very tailored, nothing flowy. I don't wear wide leg or bootcut pants. I always add a third piece- usually a jacket or sometimes a cardigan except on the warmest days of summer, when just a sheath will do. I will switch out the ankle pants for jeans for casual wear so I like my jackets to go easily from work to play. I like mixing very traditional pieces like a chanel tweed jacket or skirt with a bit edgier pieces like leather. The leather jacket that I like will be fabulous with my tweed skirts.
> 
> I think I just need to work on the extras. I have made great progress with bags jewelry accessories. (DH would say too great. ) To be honest I have a lot of shoes and don't need much more. I'm just looking for one or two new styles to add a bit of umphhh to my outfits.
> 
> And prepster, defining my color palette and sticking to it has really helped. When I bring home a new piece I have plants to go with it. No need to run around finding extras.


I think an occupation which is based on seeing the public is a big constraint on how one must dress.   I take it there are no casual Fridays where you work, PBP?   (I already know the answer).


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> No, I work in architecture.  But I am a painter in my free time, and have sold a few paintings so DH has recently given me the go-ahead to do it full time.  Which is another reason I'm re-thinking my wardrobe.  You are lucky that you are tall and can pull off a dramatic look.  A friend is 5'11 and can wear the most amazing pieces of jewelry--I'm always jealous.  I think Chanel the brand has diverged considerably from Coco Chanel's philosophy of dressing..


 Architecture!  You must be good at math as well as creative/artistic!   I've been seeing some trompe l'oeil buildings in Northern Va. in Tyson's Corner.  At least one is amazing for the way its design/shape completely changes according to the angle it is viewed from the highway.   At last the era of glass boxes for buildings is over!   But I guess computers with 3D capabilities were required before architects could move beyond glass boxes.  Is that right?


----------



## nicole0612

momasaurus said:


> I am loving this discussion.
> 
> Just wondered if anyone knows about this exhibit at Winterthur on fakes and forgeries. The fake Birkin was supposedly spa'd by H.....
> http://www.winterthur.org/?p=1287



Thanks for posting this. It sounds so interesting. I am not nearby, otherwise I would love to check it out.


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> But I also like to think about how it all comes together--that synergy between your life, home, clothes, hobbies, entertaining, travel... how what you do and how you do it all combine in a unique way to strengthen your personal message.  Each life is such a work of art, from the books we read, to the flowers we love, it all can tell our story.
> 
> [This is phenomenal. What a moving tribute to humanity. I agree completely and you phrased it so beautifully.]
> 
> 
> Good points.  Advertisers are genius about making us want clothes for an imaginary life.
> 
> [This is so true, but we get something out of it also as consumers. We get to imagine ourselves as the heroines in our own story that we would like to be. Considering how much I spend on fashion, I personally spend way too much time in non-glamorous clothes; you can bet that 30 minutes after I get home I am in fleece pants and a tee-shirt. That doesn't really capture the essence of my life and selfhood as "a work of art" as you beautifully phrased it. There are some items that even if I wear it once a year or maybe just keep it in the closet and try it on now and then, it transports me. It takes me back to the magic, fantasy and joy that it created for me in the first place, and that connects me back to who I feel I am inside, who is more special and dynamic than the person usually seen at the grocery store wearing running shorts and a north face rain jacket.]
> 
> No, I work in architecture.  But I am a painter in my free time, and have sold a few paintings so DH has recently given me the go-ahead to do it full time.  Which is another reason I'm re-thinking my wardrobe.
> 
> [Huge congratulations on officially transitioning to becoming a full time painter and selling your works. Does that mean you are taking a leave from architecture? ]



See inside


----------



## EmileH

Eagle, yes you know the answer. On the hottest Fridays of August I can get away with a slight relaxation. But that's all. I'm meeting patients everyday and having pretty intense discussions.


----------



## FizzyWater

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Eagle, yes you know the answer. On the hottest Fridays of August I can get away with a slight relaxation. But that's all. I'm meeting patients everyday and having pretty intense discussions.


Yes, it's a kindness for you to have those discussions without wearing something distracting.  Are all the medical professionals in your practice also so formal?

I'm in the opposite field, in software surrounded by geeky men, and they never let me meet the public.  I'm in Europe, so said geeky men are much better dressed than they were in Seattle*, but whenever I wear anything more formal than jeans and a nice blouse it confuses them.  I'm trying to upgrade that uniform but not move far away from it.

*I firmly claim that I became a goth when I moved back to Seattle because they were the only people in the city not wearing fleece.  Also, music with a melody, sorry grunge.    Also also, because I have outlandish clothes that I can wear to the club any time, I'm comfortable with a generic daily uniform for work.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Thanks for sharing the info about exhibit.  Very long running so catching it could be an option.


I'm thinking the same thing. Plus - NO TAX in Delaware, but also no H boutique.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> Architecture!  You must be good at math as well as creative/artistic!   I've been seeing some trompe l'oeil buildings in Northern Va. in Tyson's Corner.  At least one is amazing for the way its design/shape completely changes according to the angle it is viewed from the highway.   At last the era of glass boxes for buildings is over!   But I guess computers with 3D capabilities were required before architects could move beyond glass boxes.  Is that right?



Lol, well I can add and subtract so that helps.   Drawing is a great way to get ideas down and develop alternatives, software works well for the precision needed to develop a project.



eagle1002us said:


> I think an occupation which is based on seeing the public is a big constraint on how one must dress.   I take it there are no casual Fridays where you work, PBP?   (I already know the answer).



I think meeting with the public, especially for a woman seems to call for a certain kind of dressing to convey respect and also to be taken seriously.  A jacket or blazer can be a great tool.  The video of Francesca Amfitheatrof is a great example.  She's wearing a flow-y blouse, leather pants and sexy shoes, but her jacket pulls it all together and makes her look professional.  (Unrelated- I'll be interested to see was she does post-Tiffany's.) In the movie Working Girl, years ago, a jacket was one way Melanie Griffith's character distinguished herself when she wanted to go from looking like a secretary to looking like the boss. One friend asked me what else I thought she could do to get a raise and I said, "start wearing a jacket."  Interesting how clothes communicate so much.


----------



## Genie27

prepster said:


> ..."start wearing a jacket." Interesting how clothes communicate so much.


I'm really enjoying your perspective on this. Was it Cordie who suggested you write a book? It's an excellent idea. Succinct and clear tips/advice/observations that I could have used when I first entered the workforce. You have a gift for it.

Congratulations on your success as a working artist. You are living one of my childhood/young adult dreams - I went to art school, with a focus on graphic design. Then decided I needed to learn the business end of things, so went on to business school. 

What kind of art do you do? And do you have a medium that you prefer over others?


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> I'm really enjoying your perspective on this. Was it Cordie who suggested you write a book? It's an excellent idea. Succinct and clear tips/advice/observations that I could have used when I first entered the workforce. You have a gift for it.
> 
> Congratulations on your success as a working artist. You are living one of my childhood/young adult dreams - I went to art school, with a focus on graphic design. Then decided I needed to learn the business end of things, so went on to business school.
> 
> What kind of art do you do? And do you have a medium that you prefer over others?



Thanks!  Right back at you.  I was drawn to this thread because everyone here is so smart and beautiful and interesting.  You are all such inspirational company!  I'm very impressed with graphic artists, I think it's way harder than what I do, which is portraits in oil.  Graphic artists must use a part of the brain that I don't exercise very much.  I see so much clever graphic art, and I always think, wow, how in the world did they come up with that concept?   Just bowls me over sometimes.  It's like film-making.  I can't imagine the talent that it takes to visualize an entire story and then be able to choose the right camera angles and every detail in each scene.  DH laughs at me sometimes because we'll be in a movie and I'll whisper, "This is a great movie!"  Lol!


----------



## EmileH

Momasaurus if you haven't been to winterthur it's worth the trip. It's a beautiful museum and a beautiful part of the country. I went to an exhibit if downton abbey costumes there a few years ago. 


Everyone dresses fairly formally at work. Men wear a shirt and tie with a blazer or a white lab coat. I can get away with little things like a tailored pleated leather skirt with my tweed jacket. Most of my patients are female which helps. They appreciate when someone dresses well. I have only had a few strange comments. 

I would be so bored if I couldn't dress up for work. It is my little pick me up, my hobby. 

Prepster you should write a book.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Momasaurus if you haven't been to winterthur it's worth the trip. It's a beautiful museum and a beautiful part of the country. I went to an exhibit if downton abbey costumes there a few years ago.
> 
> 
> Everyone dresses fairly formally at work. Men wear a shirt and tie with a blazer or a white lab coat. I can get away with little things like a tailored pleated leather skirt with my tweed jacket. Most of my patients are female which helps. They appreciate when someone dresses well. I have only had a few strange comments.
> 
> I would be so bored if I couldn't dress up for work. It is my little pick me up, my hobby.
> 
> Prepster you should write a book.



It's nice that you have a feeling of fun and excitement about getting dressed in the morning.  One of life's little pleasures!   I see you going into a great dressing room every morning--a little private boutique with pull out racks and lighted displays that turn on when you enter, so you can "shop" from your wardrobe every day.  

Lol!  Okay, I'll make an outline.  But CBT'ers will have to come up with the title!


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> It's nice that you have a feeling of fun and excitement about getting dressed in the morning.  One of life's little pleasures!   I see you going into a great dressing room every morning--a little private boutique with pull out racks and lighted displays that turn on when you enter, so you can "shop" from your wardrobe every day.
> 
> Lol!  Okay, I'll make an outline.  But CBT'ers will have to come up with the title!



Ok we can start working on it.

I fell in love with our house because of the closet. It's not huge and it wasn't customized for my stuff, but it's really pretty. It is the same green color as Laduree. There is French wallpaper, pretty sheer drapes with little crystals and a fancy tassel, and a cute antique looking chandelier. I seriously spend more time in there than any other room in the house. If only it were stocked with macarons.

Can you believe it's going to snow here tomorrow? [emoji849]

On a bright note I had a great meeting at work today. I think it means more work but doing things that I would enjoy like more teaching.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok we can start working on it.
> 
> I fell in love with our house because of the closet. It's not huge and it wasn't customized for my stuff, but it's really pretty. It is the same green color as Laduree. There is French wallpaper, pretty sheer drapes with little crystals and a fancy tassel, and a cute antique looking chandelier. I seriously spend more time in there than any other room in the house. If only it were stocked with macarons.
> 
> Can you believe it's going to snow here tomorrow? [emoji849]
> 
> On a bright note I had a great meeting at work today. I think it means more work but doing things that I would enjoy like more teaching.


Snow!!  This reminds me of when I lived in Minnesota and one year in Buffalo when the same thing happened in both places...snow on April 15th and they were big storms.  

Yay for some enjoyment at work!


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok we can start working on it.
> 
> I fell in love with our house because of the closet. It's not huge and it wasn't customized for my stuff, but it's really pretty. It is the same green color as Laduree. There is French wallpaper, pretty sheer drapes with little crystals and a fancy tassel, and a cute antique looking chandelier. I seriously spend more time in there than any other room in the house. If only it were stocked with macarons.
> 
> Can you believe it's going to snow here tomorrow? [emoji849]
> 
> On a bright note I had a great meeting at work today. I think it means more work but doing things that I would enjoy like more teaching.


Haha, good thing It is NOT stocked with macaroons- you wouldn't fit into all those beautiful clothes!
And glad things are going well for you at work, and new challenges are always good.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Haha, good thing It is NOT stocked with macaroons- you wouldn't fit into all those beautiful clothes!
> And glad things are going well for you at work, and new challenges are always good.



Hmm... good point about the macarons. [emoji51]


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok we can start working on it.
> 
> I fell in love with our house because of the closet. It's not huge and it wasn't customized for my stuff, but it's really pretty. It is the same green color as Laduree. There is French wallpaper, pretty sheer drapes with little crystals and a fancy tassel, and a cute antique looking chandelier. I seriously spend more time in there than any other room in the house. If only it were stocked with macarons.
> 
> Can you believe it's going to snow here tomorrow? [emoji849]
> 
> On a bright note I had a great meeting at work today. I think it means more work but doing things that I would enjoy like more teaching.



Oh Ladureeeeeeeee!!!  I could eat my weight in macarons daily.  It's a good thing there's so much walking in Paris.  It sounds like a gorgeous room!  

This weather is crazy.   And you've probably put your snow shovel away for the year.  Congrats on a great day at work!


----------



## Genie27

PbP, your closet sounds dreamy. And congratulations on the new changes at work.

It's good to have an outlet like fashion after dealing with serious issues all day. I'm so glad it brings you so much joy and that you share it with us.


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> But CBT'ers will have to come up with the title!



"Good Times in the Closet"?

Makes ya go Hmmm  doesn't it?


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> "Good Times in the Closet"?
> 
> Makes ya go Hmmm  doesn't it?


Hahaha, good one!


----------



## Genie27

Prepster, I'm so impressed - portraits take a lot of skill and oil is technically complex. I love the aroma of oil as it dries - that stage of light crust with the ooey-gooey inside is my favourite. But I switched to acrylic a while back and enjoy the convenience and vibrancy of (what else) colour.


----------



## Genie27

Bon temps dans le armoire?


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok we can start working on it.
> 
> I fell in love with our house because of the closet. It's not huge and it wasn't customized for my stuff, but it's really pretty. It is the same green color as Laduree. There is French wallpaper, pretty sheer drapes with little crystals and a fancy tassel, and a cute antique looking chandelier. I seriously spend more time in there than any other room in the house. If only it were stocked with macarons.
> 
> Can you believe it's going to snow here tomorrow? [emoji849]
> 
> On a bright note I had a great meeting at work today. I think it means more work but doing things that I would enjoy like more teaching.


Happy Doctor's Day, PbP and all other physicians on the forum!


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Bon temps dans le armoire?



Perfect.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Happy Doctor's Day, PbP and all other physicians on the forum!



Aw. How sweet. Thanks.


----------



## Rouge H

Yes, Happy Doctor's day! I appreciate everything you do for me and others.❤


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Momasaurus if you haven't been to winterthur it's worth the trip. It's a beautiful museum and a beautiful part of the country. I went to an exhibit if downton abbey costumes there a few years ago.
> 
> 
> Everyone dresses fairly formally at work. Men wear a shirt and tie with a blazer or a white lab coat. I can get away with little things like a tailored pleated leather skirt with my tweed jacket. Most of my patients are female which helps. They appreciate when someone dresses well. I have only had a few strange comments.
> 
> I would be so bored if I couldn't dress up for work. It is my little pick me up, my hobby.
> 
> Prepster you should write a book.



PBP, I apologize, I can't remember what kind of medicine you practice? I assume it's not a messy kind, IYKWIM. DH is a dentist and he does sinus lifts and implants and his shoes are only allowed near the garage door! Me, I can barely handle watching the gore on Game of Thrones, so medicine was never in the cards for me. My kids take care of their own small wounds, they do not want me doing it!

But beyond all that I have to give YOU (yes, you personally, PBP) thanks for inspiring me fashion-wise. I have seen all your gorgeous photos here on H and the Chanel jacket threads and last night I pulled out an old Ralph Lauren black label jacket (pale gray with silver threads and a stand up rounded collar) and I wore it to dinner over a simple lace dress - got so many compliments!!! I have two very vintage Chanel suits I may pull out of retirement and maybe I'll finally get a new one! You always look so gorgeous, chic and sophisticated in your photos that I felt it was time to try. So thank you! [emoji254][emoji8]


----------



## tabbi001

Hi cafe! Wow I've missed a lot of topics. Enjoyed reading through everything though I haven't had time to join in because work has been busy.

Is there such a day as doctor's day? Yey! Happy doctor's day Pbp and to all other physicians here


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> Hi cafe! Wow I've missed a lot of topics. Enjoyed reading through everything though I haven't had time to join in because work has been busy.
> 
> Is there such a day as doctor's day? Yey! Happy doctor's day Pbp and to all other physicians here



Right back at you Tabbi! [emoji2]


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Momasaurus if you haven't been to winterthur it's worth the trip. It's a beautiful museum and a beautiful part of the country. I went to an exhibit if downton abbey costumes there a few years ago.
> 
> 
> Everyone dresses fairly formally at work. Men wear a shirt and tie with a blazer or a white lab coat. I can get away with little things like a tailored pleated leather skirt with my tweed jacket. Most of my patients are female which helps. They appreciate when someone dresses well. I have only had a few strange comments.
> 
> I would be so bored if I couldn't dress up for work. It is my little pick me up, my hobby.
> 
> Prepster you should write a book.


I do want to check out this exhibit! I also love Longwood Gardens in the vicinity.


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> PBP, I apologize, I can't remember what kind of medicine you practice? I assume it's not a messy kind, IYKWIM. DH is a dentist and he does sinus lifts and implants and his shoes are only allowed near the garage door! Me, I can barely handle watching the gore on Game of Thrones, so medicine was never in the cards for me. My kids take care of their own small wounds, they do not want me doing it!
> 
> But beyond all that I have to give YOU (yes, you personally, PBP) thanks for inspiring me fashion-wise. I have seen all your gorgeous photos here on H and the Chanel jacket threads and last night I pulled out an old Ralph Lauren black label jacket (pale gray with silver threads and a stand up rounded collar) and I wore it to dinner over a simple lace dress - got so many compliments!!! I have two very vintage Chanel suits I may pull out of retirement and maybe I'll finally get a new one! You always look so gorgeous, chic and sophisticated in your photos that I felt it was time to try. So thank you! [emoji254][emoji8]



Awww. You are too sweet. I am always inspired by your beautiful posts. I'm glad you pulled your jackets out. And I'm sure you looked stunning as always.

I'm an oncologist so I don't do anything that gets me dirty. I just have a lot of heavy discussions on a daily basis.  Which is why I love my solo Paris trips. Honestly it's nice to just vegetate and not have to talk or think too much. 

I received a post card yesterday from a patient who I treated several years ago who is healthy and off traveling in some exotic location. I couldn't think of a nicer gift to have received.


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Awww. You are too sweet. I am always inspired by your beautiful posts. I'm glad you pulled your jackets out. And I'm sure you looked stunning as always.
> 
> I'm an oncologist so I don't do anything that gets me dirty. I just have a lot of heavy discussions on a daily basis.  Which is why I love my solo Paris trips. Honestly it's nice to just vegetate and not have to talk or think too much.
> 
> I received a post card yesterday from a patient who I treated several years ago who is healthy and off traveling in some exotic location. I couldn't think of a nicer gift to have received.



I have a very high respect for oncologists. Yes you may not be the ones doing the dirty work (we do that for you!) but the emotional work during the adjuvant treatments relies heavily on you guys. So hats off!


----------



## Genie27

tabbi001 said:


> Hi cafe! Wow I've missed a lot of topics. Enjoyed reading through everything though I haven't had time to join in because work has been busy.


Nice to see you here, Tabbi. Hope you are enjoying your H collection and will have a chance to relax and do some more fun shopping soon.

Happy Doctor's Day to all the docs here. Thank you for taking care of us when we need it most.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Which is why I love my solo Paris trips. Honestly it's nice to just vegetate and not have to talk or think too much.


I love solo trips too - I was single for a long time, and decided to start taking all those trips I had been putting off 'until I had a bf/husband.' It was incredibly liberating. 

I really enjoy my own company, and silence and retrospection, and it was a *huge* adjustment for me when I started spending more time with my bf. Even on our trips, I asked to have some alone time each day, or even a whole day of shopping while he does something else. I felt bad asking, and he felt a bit hurt, but quickly realized how very crabby I get if I don't have de-stress time each day. 

It has gotten easier over the years - I've adjusted to company and (I quite like it). What's next may be co-habitation.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Prepster, I'm so impressed - portraits take a lot of skill and oil is technically complex. I love the aroma of oil as it dries - that stage of light crust with the ooey-gooey inside is my favourite. But I switched to acrylic a while back and enjoy the convenience and vibrancy of (what else) colour.



Thanks!  Portraits present every possible "problem" in painting, so they are challenging!  But I love painting people because I can often see things about them that they can't see about themselves.  Women always say, "You made me look so beautiful."  Lol, and I say "You ARE beautiful!"  We have a hard time seeing that about ourselves for some reason. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Awww. You are too sweet. I am always inspired by your beautiful posts. I'm glad you pulled your jackets out. And I'm sure you looked stunning as always.
> 
> I'm an oncologist so I don't do anything that gets me dirty. I just have a lot of heavy discussions on a daily basis.  Which is why I love my solo Paris trips. Honestly it's nice to just vegetate and not have to talk or think too much.
> 
> I received a post card yesterday from a patient who I treated several years ago who is healthy and off traveling in some exotic location. I couldn't think of a nicer gift to have received.





Genie27 said:


> Nice to see you here, Tabbi. Hope you are enjoying your H collection and will have a chance to relax and do some more fun shopping soon.
> 
> Happy Doctor's Day to all the docs here. Thank you for taking care of us when we need it most.
> 
> 
> I love solo trips too - I was single for a long time, and decided to start taking all those trips I had been putting off 'until I had a bf/husband.' It was incredibly liberating.
> 
> I really enjoy my own company, and silence and retrospection, and it was a *huge* adjustment for me when I started spending more time with my bf. Even on our trips, I asked to have some alone time each day, or even a whole day of shopping while he does something else. I felt bad asking, and he felt a bit hurt, but quickly realized how very crabby I get if I don't have de-stress time each day.
> 
> It has gotten easier over the years - I've adjusted to company and (I quite like it). What's next may be co-habitation.



I think that sounds wonderful!  My first trip ever to Paris was by myself.  If feels like a gazillion years ago now.  I'd like to do more traveling for leisure by myself.  I loved being able to goof around and do whatever I wanted to do without having to worry about anyone else's tastes and preferences.  If I wanted to spend an hour in the housewares section at Printemps, or three hours sitting in a cafe, there was no one else to worry about.  Do you have a favorite hotel in Paris?  I like Le Meurice.  I've never stayed at George V, but I love Four Seasons hotels in general.  

Genie, how romantic, moving in together!   lololol....You don't make it sound very romantic calling it co-habitation.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> Thanks!  Portraits present every possible "problem" in painting, so they are challenging!  But I love painting people because I can often see things about them that they can't see about themselves.  Women always say, "You made me look so beautiful."  Lol, and I say "You ARE beautiful!"  We have a hard time seeing that about ourselves for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that sounds wonderful!  My first trip ever to Paris was by myself.  If feels like a gazillion years ago now.  I'd like to do more traveling for leisure by myself.  I loved being able to goof around and do whatever I wanted to do without having to worry about anyone else's tastes and preferences.  If I wanted to spend an hour in the housewares section at Printemps, or three hours sitting in a cafe, there was no one else to worry about.  Do you have a favorite hotel in Paris?  I like Le Meurice.  I've never stayed at George V, but I love Four Seasons hotels in general.
> 
> Genie, how romantic, moving in together!   lololol....You don't make it sound very romantic calling it co-habitation.



Exactly. If I want to sit at a cafe for three hours drinking wine and watching people go by no one rushes me. If I feel like walking in a certain direction with no particular aim no one is upset. 

I usually don't stay at a super fancy hotel. I'd rather not say which ones I use publicly. I stayed at the George V once before just to see what it was like. I wanted to see if it was like the scene in the movie French Kiss. [emoji23] it wasn't. That movie wasn't even filmed there. Plus my inlaws stayed there many years ago and had funny stories to tell. It was lovely. The nicest thing is the flowers in the lobby. But meh....would I pay to stay there again? Probably not. I would rather use the money for shopping. And in the US I'm definitely a four seasons devotee. So I am not sure why but it didn't wow me. I want to treat myself to the Ritz at some point. Just once. 

Doing portraits must be very challenging. That's very interesting about the reaction of the women who you paint.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Yesterday's fun:  a trip to the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens to see the international orchid show.


----------



## Genie27

Prepster, I'm a budget traveller - I like to use my funds for shopping and food and more travel in general. There are lower limits to what I will endure in the name of travel, and they seem to be increasing as I get older. I'd rather use that money to stay an extra couple of days elsewhere. I now draw the line at shared bathrooms, but...I haven't always.

My upper limit would be 3-4 star unless covered by a business trip. I've stayed in some beautiful and luxurious hotels. For work. Or when I traveled in East Asia as a kid. But the low-budget G Adventure trip through Central Mexico was the other extreme.

I'm fortunate that BF and I have very compatible travel styles. (OK, not really, I had to bring him down to my level). We have a nice relaxed rhythm now, where I pre-plan and research everything, and navigate, and he figures out the best places for dinner. Frequent breaks to stop at cafes/bars and watch the world go by, and 'here, hon, hang out in this nice wi-fi enabled bar, while I run across to Chanel/Hermes/Prada.'

But, urk...moving in does not seem very romantic to me. Just a lot of work. He's perfectly happy wherever/however, I'm a bit more particular. It's going to be an...uh...adjustment.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Another one from the orchid show.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

And another


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Can you stand another one?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Last one


----------



## Cordeliere

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3652319
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one from the orchid show.



gorgeous


----------



## prepster

Madam Bijoux said:


> Yesterday's fun:  a trip to the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens to see the international orchid show.



Wow, great pictures!  Thank you for sharing!  I love orchids.  I think I have 13 at the moment--anyplace in the house that has nice light.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Madam Bijoux, great pics!!! Never too many, the orchids are so beautiful.

Prepster, I have an orchid that loves my house, too, but it's rather large and desperately needs repotting. We keep it on the kitchen table. Literally all I do is drown it every week or two and turn it occasionally,


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Many thanks, everyone!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Awww. You are too sweet. I am always inspired by your beautiful posts. I'm glad you pulled your jackets out. And I'm sure you looked stunning as always.
> 
> I'm an oncologist so I don't do anything that gets me dirty. I just have a lot of heavy discussions on a daily basis.  Which is why I love my solo Paris trips. Honestly it's nice to just vegetate and not have to talk or think too much.
> 
> I received a post card yesterday from a patient who I treated several years ago who is healthy and off traveling in some exotic location. I couldn't think of a nicer gift to have received.


Wow.   That's heavy.   Sounds to me like you deserve to go to Paris at least 4 times a year.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Madam Bijoux, great pics!!! Never too many, the orchids are so beautiful.
> 
> Prepster, I have an orchid that loves my house, too, but it's rather large and desperately needs repotting. We keep it on the kitchen table. Literally all I do is drown it every week or two and turn it occasionally,


I love your orchid, BBC.   It has a few Day of the Triffid tendencies as I recall, like moving around on its own and being intelligent. What a satisfying plant.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> I love your orchid, BBC.   It has a few Day of the Triffid tendencies as I recall, like moving around on its own and being intelligent. What a satisfying plant.



It's fully open now, so I'll take a pic tomorrow if it's sunny out.
I call it the "Audrey III" [emoji38]
I do love orchids, though [emoji177]


----------



## momasaurus

Madam Bijoux said:


> Many thanks, everyone!


OH, your pictures are such a welcome sight! Today was really dreary.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> I love your orchid, BBC.   It has a few Day of the Triffid tendencies as I recall, like moving around on its own and being intelligent. What a satisfying plant.





BBC said:


> Madam Bijoux, great pics!!! Never too many, the orchids are so beautiful.
> 
> Prepster, I have an orchid that loves my house, too, but it's rather large and desperately needs repotting. We keep it on the kitchen table. Literally all I do is drown it every week or two and turn it occasionally,



I love how they throw their legs over the side of the pot like they'd rather just get out and walk around.  One thing they LOVE is being set outside when it rains in the warmer months.


----------



## tabbi001

Beautiful orchids!!!

When I was 11 or 12, I made my mom bought a lot of small orchid plants (seedlings?) along with all the fertilizers and spray/ medicines that will make them bloom beautifully. I successfully killed them all after 1 month of gentle loving care. I never tried to take care of plants again and just admired them from a distance


----------



## Genie27

I almost bumped into a guy rounding a corner this morning and after we excused ourselves (so polite, so Canadian), he goes "nice bumping into you". I would have flirted back but I had already walked on. 

Of course I was wearing this...which might be one of my favourite outfits ever. It may be the last opportunity to wear fur this season. (Yay for spring)


----------



## Notorious Pink

prepster said:


> I love how they throw their legs over the side of the pot like they'd rather just get out and walk around.  One thing they LOVE is being set outside when it rains in the warmer months.



Those are legs? I thought they were roots! I keep trying to tuck them back into the pot. [emoji848]



Genie27 said:


> I almost bumped into a guy rounding a corner this morning and after we excused ourselves (so polite, so Canadian), he goes "nice bumping into you". I would have flirted back but I had already walked on.
> 
> Of course I was wearing this...which might be one of my favourite outfits ever. It may be the last opportunity to wear fur this season. (Yay for spring)
> View attachment 3653749



Genie you look gorgeous! No wonder he was flirting with you. [emoji254]


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> I almost bumped into a guy rounding a corner this morning and after we excused ourselves (so polite, so Canadian), he goes "nice bumping into you". I would have flirted back but I had already walked on.
> 
> Of course I was wearing this...which might be one of my favourite outfits ever. It may be the last opportunity to wear fur this season. (Yay for spring)
> View attachment 3653749



Genie you are such a babe!



BBC said:


> Those are legs? I thought they were roots! I keep trying to tuck them back into the pot. [emoji848]



Lol! Or arms?  Actually they are roots, but they seem to like "hanging out." I usually rotate my orchids depending on who is blooming and who is not.  The orchids downstairs get put into the sink and I spray them well, and all of their roots (until the roots turn green again) letting the water drain through, about once a week.  I should probably re-pot some of them, but they don't seem to really care what size pot they're in.


----------



## tabbi001

Genie27 said:


> I almost bumped into a guy rounding a corner this morning and after we excused ourselves (so polite, so Canadian), he goes "nice bumping into you". I would have flirted back but I had already walked on.
> 
> Of course I was wearing this...which might be one of my favourite outfits ever. It may be the last opportunity to wear fur this season. (Yay for spring)
> View attachment 3653749


Nice outfit for bumping


----------



## Genie27

Yeah I surprise myself sometimes when a look comes together like that. It feels very "dressed up/finished" in my mind and I veer between "is it too much" or "just go with it"

The fur is an attention getter, for sure, so it's not an outfit to wear if you just want to browse the stores being ignored by SAs. If I'm seriously browsing I wear something nondescript so I can only ask for help if I want something. All this 'engaging with people' takes a lot out of me, otherwise. I am very introverted, so I don't like to do it in my leisure time.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> I almost bumped into a guy rounding a corner this morning and after we excused ourselves (so polite, so Canadian), he goes "nice bumping into you". I would have flirted back but I had already walked on.
> 
> Of course I was wearing this...which might be one of my favourite outfits ever. It may be the last opportunity to wear fur this season. (Yay for spring)
> View attachment 3653749


Looking good, Genie! SW and fur look great together.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Those are legs? I thought they were roots! I keep trying to tuck them back into the pot. [emoji848m



Told ya this plant is an intelligent orchid who wants the full house tour.


----------



## etoile de mer

My apologies for coming back so belatedly!



prepster said:


> I'm a little weird about shirts so take my suggestions with a grain of salt!  I used to spend a lot of time in SE Asia, so I would often have a pile of them tailor made in Kuala Lumpur or Thailand.  Now I either get them when I'm traveling, or order made-to-order.  Nordstrom men's on-line does a great shirt with those little shoulder sleeve tucks, split back yoke and nice fabric.  I order the extra-trim, which is slim through the body with higher arm holes, usually a short spread collar (because sometimes straight collars get all bunchy on me), French placket (as opposed to raised placket), no pocket and single-button mitered cuffs (most of the time, but I do like French cuffs too for fun).  Paul Fredrick on-liine also has a great shirt, and super easy ordering.  Theirs are nice because you can have the cuffs (or pocket if you get a pocket) monogramed in block, script or diamond.  They also offer a double buttoned cuff, which is nice if you have long, thin arms.  I'm petite, so I find that the single button cuff is more comfortable.  Both the Nordstom and Paul Fredrick shirts are about $150, and one of them, I think it is Nordstom, has a very nice Swiss white twill (an upgraded 140s weave fabric) for $195.
> 
> I have not tried PbP's Anne Fontaine, but I'm going to pop over there for a look.  Also, it's probably worth noting that I'm a 34 B so I don't need darts.  That would make a difference for you pin-up girls.
> 
> You look marvelous!  I roll my sleeves like this and it really helps them stay put.  I just noticed this is from "The College Prepster," lol!  That's not me.  Here's a pic:
> View attachment 3648768



*prepster*, thanks so much! And I loved hearing about your custom shirts, must investigate!  Regarding loafers, last winter I bought the Cole Haan America. Menswear inspired, a bit tomboyish, so not everyone's cup of tea, but I was looking for something very simple. The brown color is a good match for fauve barenia, and they are made with a nice, thick, oiled leather. They're handmade in Maine, and very nicely constructed. My cobbler was impressed with the quality when I took them to be stretched a bit. They remind me of loafers we wore as kids. They take a while to break in, but then are comfy. I also love the Hermes Kennedy loafer, but they've never had my size in the color I wanted, so was unable to try them. Love the simplicity of that one, even more!

http://www.colehaan.com/womens-pinc...47.html?dwvar_W05447_color=Brown&dwvar_W05447



nicole0612 said:


> This is exactly why I love white shirts. Both looks are really nice on you, so sleek and pulled together. I like how you wear the collar up and sleeves rolled at an angle. Of course with the scarf as the finishing touch.
> I think there might be a few reasons why this has not worked for me. I have never tried pairing with higher waist pants or a wide belt to keep from being overpowered by the shirt. That seems like the best place to start.





Moirai said:


> Etoile and PbP, thanks for sharing. These are chic and elegant outfits.
> PbP, I will check out banana republic, thanks. Anne fontaine is not conveniently located for me and more than what I want to spend on a white shirt but the first blouse is really special.



Thank you *nicole*, and *Morai*!


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> It's fully open now, so I'll take a pic tomorrow if it's sunny out.
> I call it the "Audrey III" [emoji38]
> I do love orchids, though [emoji177]


Is 'Audrey III' some sort of horror movie?  Just guessing about horror.  Don't know if that's the appropriate category to refer to.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I almost bumped into a guy rounding a corner this morning and after we excused ourselves (so polite, so Canadian), he goes "nice bumping into you". I would have flirted back but I had already walked on.
> 
> Of course I was wearing this...which might be one of my favourite outfits ever. It may be the last opportunity to wear fur this season. (Yay for spring)
> View attachment 3653749


Talk about the "soft touch" when bumping.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoile de mer said:


> My apologies for coming back so belatedly!
> 
> 
> 
> *prepster*, thanks so much! And I loved hearing about your custom shirts, must investigate!  Regarding loafers, last winter I bought the Cole Haan America. Menswear inspired, a bit tomboyish, so not everyone's cup of tea, but I was looking for something very simple. The brown color is a good match for fauve barenia, and they are made with a nice, thick, oiled leather. They're handmade in Maine, and very nicely constructed. My cobbler was impressed with the quality when I took them to be stretched a bit. They remind me of loafers we wore as kids. They take a while to break in, but then are comfy. I also love the Hermes Kennedy loafer, but they've never had my size in the color I wanted, so was unable to try them. Love the simplicity of that one, even more!
> 
> http://www.colehaan.com/womens-pinc...47.html?dwvar_W05447_color=Brown&dwvar_W05447
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *nicole*, and *Morai*!


Etoile, I am amazing about the wear I am getting from my cole-haan golden-leather oxfords.  I wear them almost daily, have done so for a year now, and they're still going strong.  Except one day at work they squeaked like they needed oiling as I walked up and down the hallways.


----------



## prepster

etoile de mer said:


> My apologies for coming back so belatedly!
> 
> 
> 
> *prepster*, thanks so much! And I loved hearing about your custom shirts, must investigate!  Regarding loafers, last winter I bought the Cole Haan America. Menswear inspired, a bit tomboyish, so not everyone's cup of tea, but I was looking for something very simple. The brown color is a good match for fauve barenia, and they are made with a nice, thick, oiled leather. They're handmade in Maine, and very nicely constructed. My cobbler was impressed with the quality when I took them to be stretched a bit. They remind me of loafers we wore as kids. They take a while to break in, but then are comfy. I also love the Hermes Kennedy loafer, but they've never had my size in the color I wanted, so was unable to try them. Love the simplicity of that one, even more!  http://www.colehaan.com/womens-pinc...47.html?dwvar_W05447_color=Brown&dwvar_W05447  Thank you *nicole*, and *Morai*!





eagle1002us said:


> Etoile, I am amazing about the wear I am getting from my cole-haan golden-leather oxfords.  I wear them almost daily, have done so for a year now, and they're still going strong.  Except one day at work they squeaked like they needed oiling as I walked up and down the hallways.



Just looked at your link.  Those are very cute loafers!  I have a pair that are very similar and wear them constantly.  They do go great with Barenia!  

I ordered a few things from Cos last week for the first time, and am impressed with the quality.  I love the velcro brogue shoes on the website:  http://www.cosstores.com/us/Women/Shoes/Velcro_brogue_shoes/46897-24859130.1#c-15133331#Rel?PC= .  I'm sure they are too masculine for the GTC'ers, but I drift toward clothes that are clean lined and unfussy.  I'm hesitant though because I've never worn that brand and am a little concerned they'll be too narrow.


----------



## etoile de mer

prepster said:


> Just looked at your link.  Those are very cute loafers!  I have a pair that are very similar and wear them constantly.  They do go great with Barenia!
> 
> I ordered a few things from Cos last week for the first time, and am impressed with the quality.  I love the velcro brogue shoes on the website:  http://www.cosstores.com/us/Women/Shoes/Velcro_brogue_shoes/46897-24859130.1#c-15133331#Rel?PC= .  I'm sure they are too masculine for the GTC'ers, but I drift toward clothes that are clean lined and unfussy.  I'm hesitant though because I've never worn that brand and am a little concerned they'll be too narrow.



Love those brogues! Out of the loop , what's GTC?


----------



## Genie27

Good times cafe?


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Good times cafe?





etoile de mer said:


> Love those brogues! Out of the loop , what's GTC?



Sorry!  Yes, Good Times Cafe.  All of these abbreviations flying around.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> Is 'Audrey III' some sort of horror movie?  Just guessing about horror.  Don't know if that's the appropriate category to refer to.



Audrey was the man eating plant in Little Shop of Horrors which is not exactly a horror movie unless you have a problem with sadistic  dentists.  (Steve Martin was the dentist and Bill Murray was the patient.)


----------



## etoile de mer

prepster said:


> Sorry!  Yes, Good Times Cafe.  All of these abbreviations flying around.



Makes perfect sense, had I been using my noggin!


----------



## prepster

etoile de mer said:


> Makes perfect sense, had I been using my noggin!



I was thinking about first joining TpF..... I got B, K, and C pretty quick, but it took me ages to figure out what a "SLG" could possibly be!


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> I was thinking about first joining TpF..... I got B, K, and C pretty quick, but it took me ages to figure out what a "SLG" could possibly be!



I finally had to google IYKWIM after seeing it here repeatedly. I was trying to pronounce it phonetically and had no idea what the definition was. IYKWIM.


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> Audrey was the man eating plant in Little Shop of Horrors which is not exactly a horror movie unless you have a problem with sadistic  dentists.  (Steve Martin was the dentist and Bill Murray was the patient.)



Thanks for the reminder! I used to love that movie, but I had no idea what the plot was. It's fun to think back as an adult on vague childhood memories and fill in the blanks.


----------



## FizzyWater

Wait, Audrey was the love interest; Audrey II was the carnivorous plant!


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Hurrah, you hit the jackpot!
> The first mcQ and bal are more like jackets while the second mcQ is more like a blazer, so it depends on what style you want. I don't think longer is less versatile. Keep in mind that with the bal moto, you can't zip up, its too tight unless you're really thin. The key is to fit at the shoulders for bal moto. With the mcq, it looks like you can zip up.
> I don't have Chanel slingbacks but that sounds good together. I need to find a pair.



I wanted to thank you Morai! I hit the jackpot. I ordered the pants on saksofffifth on sale in an 8. I'm usually a 6. They were way too big but I ended up finding a 4 on eBay, and to my surprise I had enough in eBay bucks to pay for them. So I got them for $18! And they fit perfectly. The legs are perfect. Not too tight and not too wide. DH approves. Im returning the size 8 to saks off fifth if anyone is looking for them. Thank you again fir the info. I hope you love yours. I think the Chanel slingbacks are perfect with them. [emoji8]

View attachment 3656994


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wanted to thank you Morai! I hit the jackpot. I ordered the pants on saksofffifth on sale in an 8. I'm usually a 6. They were way too big but I ended up finding a 4 on eBay, and to my surprise I had enough in eBay bucks to pay for them. So I got them for $18! And they fit perfectly. The legs are perfect. Not too tight and not too wide. DH approves. Im returning the size 8 to saks off fifth if anyone is looking for them. Thank you again fir the info. I hope you love yours. I think the Chanel slingbacks are perfect with them. [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3656994


Hurrah!!! Wow, that's a steal! You should buy a lotto ticket now . I'm very happy to have been of help. I've been too busy with work to try the pants again or look for shoes but will definitely keep Chanel in mind. Those slingbacks are lovely. Have you try the pants on with one of your Chanel jackets, like the most recent one you bought with the longer style?


----------



## Moirai

PbP, did you post a pic? I can't open it.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> PbP, did you post a pic? I can't open it.



Here you go. I tried several jackets. I wear a long silk blouse or sweater to cover my bum. It works with several jackets. I haven't tried the new one yet. It's packed fir my upcoming trip. [emoji2]


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here you go. I tried several jackets. I wear a long silk blouse or sweater to cover my bum. It works with several jackets. I haven't tried the new one yet. It's packed fir my upcoming trip. [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3657021


Pants are perfect on you, fit and length! You're right, it looks great with the slingbacks. Chanel jacket + leather pants =


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> Is 'Audrey III' some sort of horror movie?  Just guessing about horror.  Don't know if that's the appropriate category to refer to.





Cordeliere said:


> Audrey was the man eating plant in Little Shop of Horrors which is not exactly a horror movie unless you have a problem with sadistic  dentists.  (Steve Martin was the dentist and Bill Murray was the patient.)





FizzyWater said:


> Wait, Audrey was the love interest; Audrey II was the carnivorous plant!





nicole0612 said:


> Thanks for the reminder! I used to love that movie, but I had no idea what the plot was. It's fun to think back as an adult on vague childhood memories and fill in the blanks.



Yup yup yup! It's a "Little Shop of Horrors" reference. Seymour names the plant 'Audrey II' after his girlfriend, and discovers that the plant (which he doesn't know is from outer space) loves to eat blood. It becomes demanding and HUGE and has a great singing voice. I loved Steve Martin in the movie. Lots of show tunes in my house because DS1 trains for Broadway as well as rock. The orchid is actually his...the plant shop gave it to him for free because it had been dormant for a few years, he promised to take care of it. That has to be at least five years ago.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here you go. I tried several jackets. I wear a long silk blouse or sweater to cover my bum. It works with several jackets. I haven't tried the new one yet. It's packed fir my upcoming trip. [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3657021



Love this on you!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here you go. I tried several jackets. I wear a long silk blouse or sweater to cover my bum. It works with several jackets. I haven't tried the new one yet. It's packed fir my upcoming trip. [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3657021



Love this outfit on you.  The pant length is very flattering.


----------



## EmileH

Thanks ladies. Ankle pants and a jacket are one of my formulas that are easy to compose so I'm happy to have the leather pants to mix it up.


----------



## azukitea

momasaurus said:


> I am loving this discussion.
> 
> Just wondered if anyone knows about this exhibit at Winterthur on fakes and forgeries. The fake Birkin was supposedly spa'd by H.....
> http://www.winterthur.org/?p=1287



I am not surprised, the super fakes these days are looking flawless, the handstitching, the original imported leather and so on...! I am not for fakes and I will not buy one, but I can start to understand why this will never go away but is becoming more and more prominent. Incentives are high for the fake market and the scarcity gives people another option to own/ or pretend to own something rare 

Quotes from web page:

A fake Babe Ruth baseball glove sold for $200,000
One of the oldest and most reputable art galleries in New York shut down after selling $60 million in forged paintings
A “super fake” Hermes Birkin bag made it all the way through Spa Hermes for cleaning before it was discovered to be a fraud
 A fake 1787 Château Lafitte bottle of wine purportedly owned by Thomas Jefferson was sold to wine collector Bill Koch


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here you go. I tried several jackets. I wear a long silk blouse or sweater to cover my bum. It works with several jackets. I haven't tried the new one yet. It's packed fir my upcoming trip. [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3657021




PbP, you look so chic & sooooooooooooo pulled together.. You are a role model for those who want to know how to
wear their Chanel..


----------



## EmileH

hotshot said:


> PbP, you look so chic & sooooooooooooo pulled together.. You are a role model for those who want to know how to
> wear their Chanel..



You are too kind. I am kind of copying Emmanuel Alt. Seems like an easy formula. Pants, top, jacket, walkable shoes. Done.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are too kind. I am kind of copying Emmanuel Alt. Seems like an easy formula. Pants, top, jacket, walkable shoes. Done.


Great look for your trip to Paris.. enjoy!


----------



## etoile de mer

Dropping in with some spring color! Lilacs from our backyard, amaryllis forced inside, and gorgeous stamps I couldn't resist buying.


----------



## cremel

etoile de mer said:


> Dropping in with some spring color! Lilacs from our backyard, amaryllis forced inside, and gorgeous stamps I couldn't resist buying.
> View attachment 3658022
> 
> View attachment 3658023
> 
> View attachment 3658024
> 
> View attachment 3658025



etoile! Thank you for sharing!! They are beautiful! [emoji1]


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wanted to thank you Morai! I hit the jackpot. I ordered the pants on saksofffifth on sale in an 8. I'm usually a 6. They were way too big but I ended up finding a 4 on eBay, and to my surprise I had enough in eBay bucks to pay for them. So I got them for $18! And they fit perfectly. The legs are perfect. Not too tight and not too wide. DH approves. Im returning the size 8 to saks off fifth if anyone is looking for them. Thank you again fir the info. I hope you love yours. I think the Chanel slingbacks are perfect with them. [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3656994


Pricing on the off-price sites is an interesting phenomenon.   Some of the merchandise seems never ever ever to be marked down (or by very much), like Lafayette 148.  Other stuff gets price slashed.   What seems to be happening is that the vendor is looking for that one person who missed a colorway or collection when it was offered at retail a while back and so will apparently pay a "high" price to get it.  C'est moi.  I guess I'm grateful to have a chance to get what I didn't grab years ago so I should stuff sock in mouth.

A bunch of Ralph Lauren stores are closing and the reason given is that nobody is buying clothes anymore.  I throw that obs out there.  There was an attempt to create a Rodeo Drive in a  block in Friendship Heights/Chevy Chase MD maybe five years ago.   Almost all the original stores have closed aside from Tiffany who had a well-established retail location there for many years and Jimmy Choo.    There might still be a Cartier which is also well established.  But LV, pouf!  a Mexican restaurant/bar, pouf!  Barneys Co-op (or some variation of Barneys), pouf!  I think the City Center location in downtown DC was much more thought out.   Bottom line, I am waiting to see if the Chevy Chase Rodeo Drive RL closes.  

The number of retail vacancies in DC and vicinity astounds me.  Yet, building expansion still goes on.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoile de mer said:


> Dropping in with some spring color! Lilacs from our backyard, amaryllis forced inside, and gorgeous stamps I couldn't resist buying.
> View attachment 3658022
> 
> View attachment 3658023
> 
> View attachment 3658024
> 
> View attachment 3658025


These are US postage stamps?  How beautiful!   So glad Oscar got honored with these.  Thx for posting.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here you go. I tried several jackets. I wear a long silk blouse or sweater to cover my bum. It works with several jackets. I haven't tried the new one yet. It's packed fir my upcoming trip. [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3657021


I was able to see clearer or somewhat brighter pix of your collection on IG and it is a truly magnificent Chanel/Hermes collection. You have been collecting for years, evidently, and it's awesome.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> I was able to see clearer or somewhat brighter pix of your collection on IG and it is a truly magnificent Chanel/Hermes collection. You have been collecting for years, evidently, and it's awesome.



+1. These are much more beautiful than all these stamp booklets that my husband collected. He has a dozen or so stamp books that he started since childhood.  When I get a chance I will photo some of them. They are interesting but not pretty as etoile's. [emoji257]


----------



## Love Of My Life

I purchased several sheets of the Oscar stamps & my post office said there is only one run of these
stamps. They are so beautiful & the picture of Oscar is a stamp as well.Nice to see a glamorous man on the
face of a stamp & etoile thanks for showing them!!


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> Pricing on the off-price sites is an interesting phenomenon.   Some of the merchandise seems never ever ever to be marked down (or by very much), like Lafayette 148.  Other stuff gets price slashed.   What seems to be happening is that the vendor is looking for that one person who missed a colorway or collection when it was offered at retail a while back and so will apparently pay a "high" price to get it.  C'est moi.  I guess I'm grateful to have a chance to get what I didn't grab years ago so I should stuff sock in mouth.
> 
> A bunch of Ralph Lauren stores are closing and the reason given is that nobody is buying clothes anymore.  I throw that obs out there.  There was an attempt to create a Rodeo Drive in a  block in Friendship Heights/Chevy Chase MD maybe five years ago.   Almost all the original stores have closed aside from Tiffany who had a well-established retail location there for many years and Jimmy Choo.    There might still be a Cartier which is also well established.  But LV, pouf!  a Mexican restaurant/bar, pouf!  Barneys Co-op (or some variation of Barneys), pouf!  I think the City Center location in downtown DC was much more thought out.   Bottom line, I am waiting to see if the Chevy Chase Rodeo Drive RL closes.
> 
> The number of retail vacancies in DC and vicinity astounds me.  Yet, building expansion still goes on.




That's really interesting because I thought the economy in DC was very strong. Don't you think that everyone's sense of security was knocked around a bit by the recession?




eagle1002us said:


> I was able to see clearer or somewhat brighter pix of your collection on IG and it is a truly magnificent Chanel/Hermes collection. You have been collecting for years, evidently, and it's awesome.



Well thanks. I guess about 5 years. Longer for Chanel. I figured out that the savings were great in Europe right around the time that my finances allowed me to splurge a bit. I bought myself a bag each trip, on average one jacket or dress a season, and a few pieces of jewelry. Scarves hit me quickly. I fell in love and acquired quite a few quickly. I'm trying to make wise purchases of things that I will have forever.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's really interesting because I thought the economy in DC was very strong. Don't you think that everyone's sense of security was knocked around a bit by the recession?



In the 80s there were a lot of interesting stores on K Street and around the Connecticut & K intersection.  Retail was strong.    I worked on K St. for several years and used to bop into some regularly.   Yesterday we were driving around that area and it was astounding to see that the area had been taken over by new occupied or, sadly, new unoccupied office buildings. Things bounced back after 2008 and eventually DC got overbuilt.   I don't know why.  DC is to me primarily a government town and government is shrinking.   So who is going to occupy the empty buildings?   Plus the Silver Line to the Tysons area gave a big boost to Northern Va IMO and that area  has many new office buildings but I think w/o the vacancy rate elsewhere.  Northern VA area looks to be growing even faster than in previous years IMO.


----------



## cremel

I decided on the dress and bracelet but could not make up my mind on the scarf. In the end just grabbed this pink one. It's probably too bright for this gray dress.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> I decided on the dress and bracelet but could not make up my mind on the scarf. In the end just grabbed this pink one. It's probably too bright for this gray dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659023



I can only see your beautiful ring! The rest is lovely too. [emoji2]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I can only see your beautiful ring! The rest is lovely too. [emoji2]



How sweet dear!! 

Are you counting the days down? I have exactly three weeks to go for my flight to Paris.  [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Genie27

Ooh that pink is gorgeous- I like it with the grey. 

I actually bought the deep turquoise CW of that scarf as my Paris souvenir- without paying too much attention to the name and actual design but it turned out so appropriate and on theme. 

I'm so excited for you both for your upcoming trips.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> I decided on the dress and bracelet but could not make up my mind on the scarf. In the end just grabbed this pink one. It's probably too bright for this gray dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659023


Love the ring!   I like the pink HS with the gray dress.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> Love the ring!   I like the pink HS with the gray dress.



Ha ha ha you girls were all distracted. [emoji1]it was meant to share some H items for the day. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Moirai

cremel said:


> I decided on the dress and bracelet but could not make up my mind on the scarf. In the end just grabbed this pink one. It's probably too bright for this gray dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659023


You look lovely, cremel. It's a beautiful pink and of course beautiful jewelry. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EmileH

Does anyone know much about the Hermes spring ready to wear line? I'm trying to research. It seems like many of the things that were in the fashion show were never actually produced. Why have a fashion show of things that they don't want to sell? I'm confused. 

Everything online and in my local store is prespring which is I suppose what they call cruise. Nothing is particularly useful for New England weather.


----------



## Genie27

I'm kinda glad I didn't book to go to London with the bf, as April is turning out super busy with work events - trade shows, offsite training, and new projects. I've also taken on a short term (3-4 months) project that is not going to be fun but may (hopefully) pay off with long term results.


----------



## lanit

A while ago eagle asked about my white buffalo pieces. Here they are in all their glory with my samaurai silk.


----------



## cremel

lanit said:


> A while ago eagle asked about my white buffalo pieces. Here they are in all their glory with my samaurai silk.
> 
> View attachment 3659408



Beautiful lanit!! For the scarf I am also considering Samaurai. [emoji8]


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Does anyone know much about the Hermes spring ready to wear line? I'm trying to research. It seems like many of the things that were in the fashion show were never actually produced. Why have a fashion show of things that they don't want to sell? I'm confused.
> 
> Everything online and in my local store is prespring which is I suppose what they call cruise. Nothing is particularly useful for New England weather.


I think sellers want to see how much interest there is in particular silhouettes, maybe measured by store manager interest when podium comes around.   Test marketing, basically.  Or generating buzz. 

Somehow it doesn't surprise me that H shows things that will not go into production.  (They are known to cancel orders, as we all know.  And, H is a company that embraces fantasy, especially in the notion that some items are "exceptional" one-offs).  

From an artistic standpoint, the company may want to show off their craft skills (look what we can do).   

Some items may be created just to work out an idea, to provide design inspiration for future seasons.  Or they want to cost out certain items.


----------



## tabbi001

cremel said:


> I decided on the dress and bracelet but could not make up my mind on the scarf. In the end just grabbed this pink one. It's probably too bright for this gray dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659023


You look absolutely lovely


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> You look absolutely lovely



Thank you dear tabbi001.


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> I decided on the dress and bracelet but could not make up my mind on the scarf. In the end just grabbed this pink one. It's probably too bright for this gray dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659023



You look lovely! I like the bright and cheerful pop of the pink scarf.


----------



## lulilu

eagle1002us said:


> I think sellers want to see how much interest there is in particular silhouettes, maybe measured by store manager interest when podium comes around.   Test marketing, basically.  Or generating buzz.
> 
> Somehow it doesn't surprise me that H shows things that will not go into production.  (They are known to cancel orders, as we all know.  And, H is a company that embraces fantasy, especially in the notion that some items are "exceptional" one-offs).
> 
> From an artistic standpoint, the company may want to show off their craft skills (look what we can do).
> 
> Some items may be created just to work out an idea, to provide design inspiration for future seasons.  Or they want to cost out certain items.



As with most couture houses.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Does anyone know much about the Hermes spring ready to wear line? I'm trying to research. It seems like many of the things that were in the fashion show were never actually produced. Why have a fashion show of things that they don't want to sell? I'm confused.
> 
> Everything online and in my local store is prespring which is I suppose what they call cruise. Nothing is particularly useful for New England weather.



I have not seen anything from the Spring 2017 show in stores yet.  I must say, it was not my favorite collection.  I will be interested to see what turns up in boutiques.    Most of it was unwearable for me.  I do love the high-waisted, full-leg pants, but I am (alas) not 5'8" so they will probably not work for me proportionally.


----------



## EmileH

lulilu said:


> As with most couture houses.



But this isn't couture right? It's just ready to wear? I guess I'm used to Chanel's process for ready to wear. They have the advertising and marketing thing down. By the time the pieces arrive we are salivating for them.


----------



## cremel

Moirai said:


> You look lovely, cremel. It's a beautiful pink and of course beautiful jewelry. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you Moirai!


----------



## cremel

What a night here in California. There was a big storm and strong wind. Our entire city lost power.  After 7 hours the power was restored and I had to threw away my children's milk etc. as they smelt funny.  Our yard is full of debris. Lots of trees/branches lay on the neighborhood roads. 

It's all dry and sunny this morning. How nice to have power again. [emoji1] [emoji274][emoji258]

Wish everyone a great Friday and weekend! We are heading to Legoland tomorrow morning.


----------



## eagle1002us

lanit said:


> A while ago eagle asked about my white buffalo pieces. Here they are in all their glory with my samaurai silk.
> 
> View attachment 3659408


thank you, Lanit!  Really nice coordination!


----------



## etoile de mer

cremel said:


> I decided on the dress and bracelet but could not make up my mind on the scarf. In the end just grabbed this pink one. It's probably too bright for this gray dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659023



Hi cremel, so glad you're enjoying your gorgeous ring!  And so glad you have power again, what a bother!


----------



## etoile de mer

lanit said:


> A while ago eagle asked about my white buffalo pieces. Here they are in all their glory with my samaurai silk.
> 
> View attachment 3659408



Hi *lanit*, perfect with your Samourais, and you chose a beautiful colorway! I love the contrast of the cool grey with the yellow and gold.


----------



## etoile de mer

Thanks everyone for the likes, so glad you enjoyed the spring color photos! 

What's everyone reading and watching? Here's what I've liked recently…


"What the French" was amusing in places and interesting, and also a bit disturbing. I read this first then read "I'll Never be French (no matter what I do)". This was funny, and much more lighthearted. A bit Peter Mayle in tone, with a dash of David Sedaris. Was interesting to read these two one after the other, glad to have read both, but happy to have read the more cheerful of the two, last!

And I'm currently reading this one, and loving it!


Regarding programs, we recently watched and liked these two (via Netflix):
"Prince Philip: The Plot to Make a King" - For those that enjoyed the series "The Crown", this fills in some of the blanks regarding Philip.
"Minimalism: A Documentary About the Important Things" - All about living with less.  Interesting commentary from all types of people and in various professions discussing the philosophy of "less is more", as related to belongings.

Currently (also via Netflix) we are right in the middle of "We Steal Secrets: The Story of WikiLeaks", very interesting.


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> What a night here in California. There was a big storm and strong wind. Our entire city lost power.  After 7 hours the power was restored and I had to threw away my children's milk etc. as they smelt funny.  Our yard is full of debris. Lots of trees/branches lay on the neighborhood roads.
> 
> It's all dry and sunny this morning. How nice to have power again. [emoji1] [emoji274][emoji258]
> 
> Wish everyone a great Friday and weekend! We are heading to Legoland tomorrow morning.



How awful! I am so glad you were safe!


----------



## Genie27

I just cooked some lipstick in my oven. 

Some sites suggested I use a spoon and lighter but...um...my oven gave better results. 

Anyway - the Tom Ford $$$ lipstick I bought turned out too dry for my liking. Instead of throwing it away I thought I would mix it with some lip balm first to see if that helped. Not sure if I added enough balm as it still feels a bit dry but I guess I can always add more. 

Testing is ongoing.


----------



## Cordeliere

etoile de mer said:


> "What the French" was amusing in places and interesting, and also a bit disturbing. I read this first then read "I'll Never be French (no matter what I do)". This was funny, and much more lighthearted. A bit Peter Mayle in tone, with a dash of David Sedaris. Was interesting to read these two one after the other, glad to have read both, but happy to have read the more cheerful of the two, last!
> .



What made it disturbing?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Genie27 said:


> I just cooked some lipstick in my oven.
> 
> Some sites suggested I use a spoon and lighter but...um...my oven gave better results.
> 
> Anyway - the Tom Ford $$$ lipstick I bought turned out too dry for my liking. Instead of throwing it away I thought I would mix it with some lip balm first to see if that helped. Not sure if I added enough balm as it still feels a bit dry but I guess I can always add more.
> 
> Testing is ongoing.



Sorry that you found the Tom Ford lipstick drying. This is one of my favorite brand of lipsticks 
& my results are just the opposite of yours.
Let us know how your experiment goes


----------



## Moirai

cremel said:


> What a night here in California. There was a big storm and strong wind. Our entire city lost power.  After 7 hours the power was restored and I had to threw away my children's milk etc. as they smelt funny.  Our yard is full of debris. Lots of trees/branches lay on the neighborhood roads.
> 
> It's all dry and sunny this morning. How nice to have power again. [emoji1] [emoji274][emoji258]
> 
> Wish everyone a great Friday and weekend! We are heading to Legoland tomorrow morning.


Glad you got your power back. Have a great time at Legoland. I took my kids there once years ago. Lots of fun.


----------



## Genie27

Yeah, I think I may have been given an old stock dried out one. I tossed the receipt ages ago so can't even take it back to saks.  The other possibility is that this shade (black dahlia) is not as creamy as the others. It seemed like some of the lighter pinks I tested were creamier.


----------



## momasaurus

etoile de mer said:


> Thanks everyone for the likes, so glad you enjoyed the spring color photos!
> 
> What's everyone reading and watching? Here's what I've liked recently…
> View attachment 3660116
> 
> "What the French" was amusing in places and interesting, and also a bit disturbing. I read this first then read "I'll Never be French (no matter what I do)". This was funny, and much more lighthearted. A bit Peter Mayle in tone, with a dash of David Sedaris. Was interesting to read these two one after the other, glad to have read both, but happy to have read the more cheerful of the two, last!
> 
> And I'm currently reading this one, and loving it!
> View attachment 3660120
> 
> Regarding programs, we recently watched and liked these two (via Netflix):
> "Prince Philip: The Plot to Make a King" - For those that enjoyed the series "The Crown", this fills in some of the blanks regarding Philip.
> "Minimalism: A Documentary About the Important Things" - All about living with less.  Interesting commentary from all types of people and in various professions discussing the philosophy of "less is more", as related to belongings.
> 
> Currently (also via Netflix) we are right in the middle of "We Steal Secrets: The Story of WikiLeaks", very interesting.


Oh thanks for these titles! I will put them on my lists.


----------



## Moirai

etoile de mer said:


> Thanks everyone for the likes, so glad you enjoyed the spring color photos!
> 
> What's everyone reading and watching? Here's what I've liked recently…
> View attachment 3660116
> 
> "What the French" was amusing in places and interesting, and also a bit disturbing. I read this first then read "I'll Never be French (no matter what I do)". This was funny, and much more lighthearted. A bit Peter Mayle in tone, with a dash of David Sedaris. Was interesting to read these two one after the other, glad to have read both, but happy to have read the more cheerful of the two, last!
> 
> And I'm currently reading this one, and loving it!
> View attachment 3660120
> 
> Regarding programs, we recently watched and liked these two (via Netflix):
> "Prince Philip: The Plot to Make a King" - For those that enjoyed the series "The Crown", this fills in some of the blanks regarding Philip.
> "Minimalism: A Documentary About the Important Things" - All about living with less.  Interesting commentary from all types of people and in various professions discussing the philosophy of "less is more", as related to belongings.
> 
> Currently (also via Netflix) we are right in the middle of "We Steal Secrets: The Story of WikiLeaks", very interesting.


Thanks for these interesting books, etoile. I haven't had the chance to pick up a non-medical book in awhile but a friend of mine highly recommended book on tape JD Robb Festive in Death for my daily commute. For shows, I'm watching Homeland and waiting impatiently for Game of Thrones.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> I just cooked some lipstick in my oven.
> 
> Some sites suggested I use a spoon and lighter but...um...my oven gave better results.
> 
> Anyway - the Tom Ford $$$ lipstick I bought turned out too dry for my liking. Instead of throwing it away I thought I would mix it with some lip balm first to see if that helped. Not sure if I added enough balm as it still feels a bit dry but I guess I can always add more.
> 
> Testing is ongoing.


You are creative! Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## etoile de mer

Cordeliere said:


> What made it disturbing?


It's a social commentary, and many of my preconceived ideas are apparently not current. Also there is a fair amount of commentary on politics. I felt not understanding the nuances of their Left and Right, made it a bit difficult to absorb some of his positions. I'll leave it at that, as not to spoil it for anyone who'd like to read it.


----------



## etoile de mer

Moirai said:


> Thanks for these interesting books, etoile. I haven't had the chance to pick up a non-medical book in awhile but a friend of mine highly recommended book on tape JD Robb Festive in Death for my daily commute. For shows, I'm watching Homeland and waiting impatiently for Game of Thrones.



Thanks, *Moirai*, love a good mystery series, will investigate J D Robb!


----------



## katekluet

Etoile, thanks for the book recommendations. 
I recently read the best book I have read in just ages!
A Gentleman in Moscow by Amor Towles
Wonderful writing and fascinating plot and characters.


----------



## etoile de mer

katekluet said:


> Etoile, thanks for the book recommendations.
> I recently read the best book I have read in just ages!
> A Gentleman in Moscow by Amor Towles
> Wonderful writing and fascinating plot and characters.



Hi *kate*, so nice to see you!  So very funny you mentioned this book! It's sitting across the room from me, waiting patiently to be read. Caught my attention recently, and just arrived last week. We always like the same books! So glad to hear it's a keeper!


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> I just cooked some lipstick in my oven.
> 
> Some sites suggested I use a spoon and lighter but...um...my oven gave better results.
> 
> Anyway - the Tom Ford $$$ lipstick I bought turned out too dry for my liking. Instead of throwing it away I thought I would mix it with some lip balm first to see if that helped. Not sure if I added enough balm as it still feels a bit dry but I guess I can always add more.
> 
> Testing is ongoing.



How exciting, a beauty experiment!  That's a great idea to make a balm out of your color.  Did you put it into a pot or re-form it in a lipstick mold?  Off to go see if I have some misfit lipstick...


----------



## prepster

katekluet said:


> Etoile, thanks for the book recommendations.
> I recently read the best book I have read in just ages!
> A Gentleman in Moscow by Amor Towles
> Wonderful writing and fascinating plot and characters.



Did you read his "Rules of Civility?"  It had very good reviews but I haven't read it yet.



etoile de mer said:


> Thanks, *Moirai*, love a good mystery series, will investigate J D Robb!



If anyone loves detective stories and dogs, I highly recommend the Chet and Bernie series by Spencer Quinn.  It is about Bernie Little, owner of the Little Detective agency and his dog (and partner) Chet.  The best thing is that the books are narrated by Chet.  So the whole adventure is from the dog's perspective.  They are great and very funny because Chet is such a typical dog.   I listen to them in my car as I'm going about my day.  It makes me look forward to meetings and errands because I get to check in for a few minutes with Chet and Bernie.


----------



## alismarr

etoile de mer said:


> Thanks everyone for the likes, so glad you enjoyed the spring color photos!
> 
> What's everyone reading and watching? Here's what I've liked recently…
> View attachment 3660116
> 
> "What the French" was amusing in places and interesting, and also a bit disturbing. I read this first then read "I'll Never be French (no matter what I do)". This was funny, and much more lighthearted. A bit Peter Mayle in tone, with a dash of David Sedaris. Was interesting to read these two one after the other, glad to have read both, but happy to have read the more cheerful of the two, last!
> 
> And I'm currently reading this one, and loving it!
> View attachment 3660120
> 
> Regarding programs, we recently watched and liked these two (via Netflix):
> "Prince Philip: The Plot to Make a King" - For those that enjoyed the series "The Crown", this fills in some of the blanks regarding Philip.
> "Minimalism: A Documentary About the Important Things" - All about living with less.  Interesting commentary from all types of people and in various professions discussing the philosophy of "less is more", as related to belongings.
> 
> Currently (also via Netflix) we are right in the middle of "We Steal Secrets: The Story of WikiLeaks", very interesting.


----------



## etoile de mer

prepster said:


> If anyone loves detective stories and dogs, I highly recommend the Chet and Bernie series by Spencer Quinn.  It is about Bernie Little, owner of the Little Detective agency and his dog (and partner) Chet.  The best thing is that the books are narrated by Chet.  So the whole adventure is from the dog's perspective.  They are great and very funny because Chet is such a typical dog.   I listen to them in my car as I'm going about my day.  It makes me look forward to meetings and errands because I get to check in for a few minutes with Chet and Bernie.



*prepster*, this sounds like it's right up my alley!  And I love a series, always so fun to dip back into a familiar world of characters and places.


----------



## etoile de mer

prepster said:


> Did you read his "Rules of Civility?"  It had very good reviews but I haven't read it yet.


Thanks, *prepster*, will look this up, too!


----------



## katekluet

prepster said:


> Did you read his "Rules of Civility?"  It had very good reviews but I haven't read it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone loves detective stories and dogs, I highly recommend the Chet and Bernie series by Spencer Quinn.  It is about Bernie Little, owner of the Little Detective agency and his dog (and partner) Chet.  The best thing is that the books are narrated by Chet.  So the whole adventure is from the dog's perspective.  They are great and very funny because Chet is such a typical dog.   I listen to them in my car as I'm going about my day.  It makes me look forward to meetings and errands because I get to check in for a few minutes with Chet and Bernie.


I did...it was his first book. Good but it doesn't compare to the skill and complexity of the Gentleman.
Thanks for your recommendation also.


----------



## prepster

etoile de mer said:


> *prepster*, this sounds like it's right up my alley!  And I love a series, always so fun to dip back into a familiar world of characters and places.



I am always looking for good books.  There was another good one I listened to recently by Robert Crais, called "Suspect," about a young police officer that is returning to duty after being injured on the job, and a german shepherd named Maggie, who is about to wash-out of the police canine program because she has PTSD after having served as a war dog in Afghanistan.  The two "broken" individuals partner-up and solve a crime, and in the process rehabilitate each other.  That was a good crime/mystery.  Riveting page-turner.  DH would laugh because if turned on the book on my way home from running an errand, I'd have to sit in the driveway and listen if I was a really good spot.


----------



## alismarr

yikes!! New iPad. Who knew they were this sensitive?


----------



## Genie27

prepster said:


> How exciting, a beauty experiment!  That's a great idea to make a balm out of your color.  Did you put it into a pot or re-form it in a lipstick mold?  Off to go see if I have some misfit lipstick...


I used an old metal lip balm container  - I put 2peas worth of lipstick (half the tube) and a couple of squeezes of lip balm into the container and stuck it in the oven for a *couple of minutes.* Watched it and Pulled it out as soon as it all melted and put it in the fridge till it cooled. 

It's definitely less dry than before. I should have put it in a tube for convenience but too impatient to try it out and I forgot my empty tube in the office.


----------



## Genie27

It's still lipstick-y not a tinted balm but you could do that too. It's a very dark berry with brown undertones (not my most flattering shade) so I don't think I want it as a balm. I like pink undertones for lip balms.


----------



## etoile de mer

prepster said:


> I am always looking for good books.  There was another good one I listened to recently by Robert Crais, called "Suspect," about a young police officer that is returning to duty after being injured on the job, and a german shepherd named Maggie, who is about to wash-out of the police canine program because she has PTSD after having served as a war dog in Afghanistan.  The two "broken" individuals partner-up and solve a crime, and in the process rehabilitate each other.  That was a good crime/mystery.  Riveting page-turner.  DH would laugh because if turned on the book on my way home from running an errand, I'd have to sit in the driveway and listen if I was a really good spot.



That sounds good, too!


----------



## Moirai

Happy Sunday, Cafe!
I'm thinking of buying H belt kit, either 32 or 24 mm, to wear with jeans. Any suggestions on which size to get?


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Happy Sunday, Cafe!
> I'm thinking of buying H belt kit, either 32 or 24 mm, to wear with jeans. Any suggestions on which size to get?



Hi. For jeans the 32 is perfect. Better hurry because the women's 32 is being discontinued in June  and all stock recalled. The men's 32 will still be available so presumably fewer choices of buckles and colors. I have my SA add extra holes so I can wear mine at my waist with a cardigan too.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi. For jeans the 32 is perfect. Better hurry because the women's 32 is being discontinued in June  and all stock recalled. The men's 32 will still be available so presumably fewer choices of buckles and colors. I have my SA add extra holes so I can wear mine at my waist with a cardigan too.


Thanks. Since 32 will be discontinued, will it be better to get 24 so I can buy additional straps in future? That was part of my dilemma although it seems 32 is more popular with jeans.


----------



## EmileH

I haven't tried the 24 with jeans. I would try it and if you like it go with the 24 if you want to add pieces over time.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I haven't tried the 24 with jeans. I would try it and if you like it go with the 24 if you want to add pieces over time.


I'm planning on ordering online and silver constance is only available in 32 so I think I'll go with that. Thanks, PbP!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi. For jeans the 32 is perfect. Better hurry because the women's 32 is being discontinued in June  and all stock recalled. The men's 32 will still be available so presumably fewer choices of buckles and colors. I have my SA add extra holes so I can wear mine at my waist with a cardigan too.



I asked about this specifically at the boutique. SAs said that they are not going to stop making the 32, they are just changing the design of the strap.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sorry, double post. The power company is replacing wires at my house. [emoji51]


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> I asked about this specifically at the boutique. SAs said that they are not going to stop making the 32, they are just changing the design of the strap.


Thanks, BBC.


----------



## Moirai

Hope everyone is having a relaxing Sunday. My simple outfit with Kelly bracelet to match a lovely spring-like day


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> Hope everyone is having a relaxing Sunday. My simple outfit with Kelly bracelet to match a lovely spring-like day
> View attachment 3662240



So pretty!


----------



## EmileH

Moral, your outfit is lovely.

BBC, unless something has changed my SM came back from podium last time and he definitely said they are being discontinued. Both he and my SA were surprised by the decision. My SA told me that all stock was being recalled as of June. I wonder who is correct. I hope your SA is.


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> Hope everyone is having a relaxing Sunday. My simple outfit with Kelly bracelet to match a lovely spring-like day
> View attachment 3662240



You look so pretty on your lovely spring day!


----------



## etoile de mer

Moirai said:


> Happy Sunday, Cafe!
> I'm thinking of buying H belt kit, either 32 or 24 mm, to wear with jeans. Any suggestions on which size to get?





Moirai said:


> Thanks. Since 32 will be discontinued, will it be better to get 24 so I can buy additional straps in future? That was part of my dilemma although it seems 32 is more popular with jeans.





Moirai said:


> I'm planning on ordering online and silver constance is only available in 32 so I think I'll go with that. Thanks, PbP!



I like the scale of the 32 for jeans, but see your dilemma. Very odd that they'd discontinue the 32!



BBC said:


> I asked about this specifically at the boutique. SAs said that they are not going to stop making the 32, they are just changing the design of the strap.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Moral, your outfit is lovely.
> 
> BBC, unless something has changed my SM came back from podium last time and he definitely said they are being discontinued. Both he and my SA were surprised by the decision. My SA told me that all stock was being recalled as of June. I wonder who is correct. I hope your SA is.



I wonder what's going on! Always something mysterious with Hermes! Women can buy the men's 32, but the men's are now tapered at the buckle end, and I prefer the square end. Plus more and more of the women's current style 32 were being produced in epsom, and I prefer the ones I have that are box/togo, because they are more flexible. I guess we'll just have to wait to see what (if any) 32mm straps show up in stores!


----------



## etoile de mer

Moirai said:


> Hope everyone is having a relaxing Sunday. My simple outfit with Kelly bracelet to match a lovely spring-like day
> View attachment 3662240



Beautiful, *Moirai*, perfect for a spring day! Love your embroidered blouse, and lovely salmon colored skirt!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Moirai said:


> Hope everyone is having a relaxing Sunday. My simple outfit with Kelly bracelet to match a lovely spring-like day
> View attachment 3662240



You look gorgeous!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Moral, your outfit is lovely.
> 
> BBC, unless something has changed my SM came back from podium last time and he definitely said they are being discontinued. Both he and my SA were surprised by the decision. My SA told me that all stock was being recalled as of June. I wonder who is correct. I hope your SA is.



When I mentioned it at Madison, they kind of laughed at me. But I'm hoping they are right, and just discontinuing this particular strap and replacing with something equivalent! 

I guess we will know when it happens. [emoji848]


----------



## Moirai

Thank you very much everyone for the compliments and likes!


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> When I mentioned it at Madison, they kind of laughed at me. But I'm hoping they are right, and just discontinuing this particular strap and replacing with something equivalent!
> 
> I guess we will know when it happens. [emoji848]



Madison has not impressed me lately. They were supposed to send a mousseline to my store for me. First they didn't know what it was. Then they sent a 140 silk instead despite having the stock number. And of course they sold the moussie. Not that my store is perfect. I can ask directly at the source soon.

I think I have all of the colors of straps that I want now, but I was happy to know that they were recalling old stock because I was able to pick up one in raisin box before they sent it back.


----------



## Moirai

I'm deciding wherever to wait for black/gold to match my gold B or just get black/etoupe in 32.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> I'm deciding wherever to wait for black/gold to match my gold B or just get black/etoupe in 32.



I use my black and gold strap more than any other one. Gold is great with jeans. I thought about adding etoupe to my collection to match my GT bag but I was a little worried about color transfer from jeans.

I think I want an etoupe Kelly belt at some point for dresses and sweaters.


----------



## momasaurus

Moirai said:


> Hope everyone is having a relaxing Sunday. My simple outfit with Kelly bracelet to match a lovely spring-like day
> View attachment 3662240


YOu look so pretty! What a lovely picture.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I use my black and gold strap more than any other one. Gold is great with jeans. I thought about adding etoupe to my collection to match my GT bag but I was a little worried about color transfer from jeans.
> 
> I think I want an etoupe Kelly belt at some point for dresses and sweaters.


Good point about color transfer. I'll have to think more on it. Maybe my size will be sold out and I won't have to decide 



momasaurus said:


> YOu look so pretty! What a lovely picture.


Thank you, momasaurus. You and the other dear ladies here are very kind.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Madison has not impressed me lately. They were supposed to send a mousseline to my store for me. First they didn't know what it was. Then they sent a 140 silk instead despite having the stock number. And of course they sold the moussie. Not that my store is perfect. I can ask directly at the source soon.
> 
> I think I have all of the colors of straps that I want now, but I was happy to know that they were recalling old stock because I was able to pick up one in raisin box before they sent it back.


Do you have to pay to have the scarf transferred (that is, pay for the scarf)?  I always got grief from my boutique over scarf transfers.   I didn't think I should pay for it until I saw it in person and liked it.   I don't think other retailers get such heartburn over transfers.   Now, I haven't requested a transfer in who knows how long.   But it sure would be nice to have a competent transfer system.   You went to the trouble to pick the mouss out, you should have it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> Do you have to pay to have the scarf transferred (that is, pay for the scarf)?  I always got grief from my boutique over scarf transfers.   I didn't think I should pay for it until I saw it in person and liked it.   I don't think other retailers get such heartburn over transfers.   Now, I haven't requested a transfer in who knows how long.   But it sure would be nice to have a competent transfer system.   You went to the trouble to pick the mouss out, you should have it.



Wow! No I've never had to pay in advance. In fact, if something is not in stock my SA immediately grabs his "H-Pad" to find it in another boutique for me.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Madison has not impressed me lately. They were supposed to send a mousseline to my store for me. First they didn't know what it was. Then they sent a 140 silk instead despite having the stock number. And of course they sold the moussie. Not that my store is perfect. I can ask directly at the source soon.
> 
> I think I have all of the colors of straps that I want now, but I was happy to know that they were recalling old stock because I was able to pick up one in raisin box before they sent it back.



Good point! I'm so sorry they messed up your order. Did you find it elsewhere? [emoji1374]


----------



## etoile de mer

Moirai said:


> Good point about color transfer. I'll have to think more on it. Maybe my size will be sold out and I won't have to decide



*Moirai*, I've successfully used that decision making technique, many times!  Have you seen the belt thread? In case helpful, here's a link: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-hermes-belt-thread.562026/


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Wow! No I've never had to pay in advance. In fact, if something is not in stock my SA immediately grabs his "H-Pad" to find it in another boutique for me.


Paying before I even saw the scarf was one issue in boutique.  Another issue was that there were some customers who tended to unload a lot of returns (HS with tags that had not been worn) if they wanted something expensive.  This would be fine with their SA, who would get "credit" for selling a big-ticket item.  

After one or two incidents like this a little sign would go up by the register saying that returns had to be made within 10 days of purchase.   This would always catch me unawares, I'd bring in a return (_one_ scarf) and oops, there was that sign.   Not that I had that many returns, just that my timing was off.   Then, I'd get scolded:  "You're supposed to return HS that are from the current season, not an earlier one."   

My own SA would not give me such grief but he wasn't always there.
Sorry for rant.   I just have occasional flare-ups of H- PTSD.


----------



## Moirai

etoile de mer said:


> *Moirai*, I've successfully used that decision making technique, many times!  Have you seen the belt thread? In case helpful, here's a link: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-hermes-belt-thread.562026/


Thank you, etoile, for taking the time! Yes, I have seen the thread. I'm still debating about constance buckle, whether the H is too obvious for me versus one of the less conspicuous buckles. More dilemmas, hahaha.


----------



## Genie27

I have a teal blue/brown from 2004/5 in the 24mm with PHW. I should get a GHW in the same size in one of the other style buckles. I will be curious to see what you pick, Moirai.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> I have a teal blue/brown from 2004/5 in the 24mm with PHW. I should get a GHW in the same size in one of the other style buckles. I will be curious to see what you pick, Moirai.


Hi Genie! I'm looking at ones with phw for a more casual look, to be worn with jeans. Although most of time, I wear shirts/sweaters untuck so the belt may not even be seen. I also like CDC buckle but I think too bulky underneath a slim T-shirt. Do you wear 24mm with jeans?


----------



## Genie27

When I wore jeans, yes. I got a small size, so it didn't work too well with low-waisted jeans, but can finally be put back into circulation again. Note to self - buy new jeans. But I don't find jeans all that comfortable, personally. From late Spring to early Fall, I'm in bare legs - skirts and shorts only. I put my trousers away.


----------



## EmileH

Eagle, it is a pita to get things sent in. For a 90 my SA won't be bothered. She says to look on the internet, which is fine. But not the best customer service. It's better though because you can return for cash on the internet. Sometimes the stores won't give up a piece unless I pay and have it sent directly to me. Sometimes my SA can get it transferred in. It's a lot of trouble so she will only do it for a large format scarf that costs more. Finding mousselines is difficult so I do whatever I need to. I know I'll use the credit if I need to return it. 

I rarely make returns. I should probably return more than I do. I thought the receipts said 30 days. Ten days is ridiculous.

BBC I was able to get the mousseline. My SA had it sent from Hawaii. Some stores are nicer than others about sending things. We had trouble getting Madison to send RTW in the past too. 

The H games are not fun. There has to be a better way. It's a love hate relationship. I enjoy shopping here in Paris most but if course they have everything.


----------



## EmileH

I'm in Paris now. I don't have any great photos to share. My stupid iPhone battery went dead unexpectedly. Good thing I can navigate myself these days. 

I did a bit of shopping. I found the last Alexander McQueen jacket in my size in Europe. I saw the blazer one. It was pretty but I liked the more classic one better. Their cuts are quite nice. Everything is fitted at the waist with a belt, which works well for me. 

I was looking for reasonable heel height shoes. I found a pair of louboutin simple pumps in nude with an 85 mm heel. 

I bought a few new season colors of short sleeved Eric bombard sweaters to coordinate with some of my scarves. And a white pair of my go to ankle pants at Georges Rech.

I had a nice lunch and people watched, a wine tasting course which was good, and a casual dinner outside with more people watching. 

I think I figured out the problem with me, ankle boots and skirts. My skirts are too long. They need to come to the top of the knee at the very longest. You need to see more of the curve of the leg. Everyone here is in ankle boots.


----------



## blktauna

Does anyone here know how to open a 2004 Heart Cadena? I feel like such a dweeb


----------



## 911snowball

So excited to hear about your shopping special finds! Happy to hear you have arrived safely.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm in Paris now.


Yay, have a fabulous time!!




Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think I figured out the problem with me, ankle boots and skirts. My skirts are too long. They need to come to the top of the knee at the very longest. You need to see more of the curve of the leg. Everyone here is in ankle boots



Street shots would be so great if you can get your phone to work again. The right kind of ankle boot probably makes a huge difference also...

Can't wait to see what you get - the jacket is so beautiful.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm in Paris now. I don't have any great photos to share. My stupid iPhone battery went dead unexpectedly. Good thing I can navigate myself these days.
> 
> I did a bit of shopping. I found the last Alexander McQueen jacket in my size in Europe. I saw the blazer one. It was pretty but I liked the more classic one better. Their cuts are quite nice. Everything is fitted at the waist with a belt, which works well for me.
> 
> I was looking for reasonable heel height shoes. I found a pair of louboutin simple pumps in nude with an 85 mm heel.
> 
> I bought a few new season colors of short sleeved Eric bombard sweaters to coordinate with some of my scarves. And a white pair of my go to ankle pants at Georges Rech.
> 
> I had a nice lunch and people watched, a wine tasting course which was good, and a casual dinner outside with more people watching.
> 
> I think I figured out the problem with me, ankle boots and skirts. My skirts are too long. They need to come to the top of the knee at the very longest. You need to see more of the curve of the leg. Everyone here is in ankle boots.



Enjoy yourself & hope the weather is obliging for all your interests...


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Yay, have a fabulous time!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street shots would be so great if you can get your phone to work again. The right kind of ankle boot probably makes a huge difference also...
> 
> Can't wait to see what you get - the jacket is so beautiful.



Thanks.

I will make it my mission. [emoji2]. The ideal boots seem to be mid heel. Just above the ankle bone I think. An almond toe looks most graceful. Sound like I'm on the right track?

I also saw a pair on a woman that were a thinner 3 inch heel that laced in the front. I thought they looked great.

It's fairly warm during the day here but everyone is wearing black hose or tights.


----------



## EmileH

hotshot said:


> Enjoy yourself & hope the weather is obliging for all your interests...



Thanks. It's perfect. Not too hot or cold.


----------



## periogirl28

blktauna said:


> Does anyone here know how to open a 2004 Heart Cadena? I feel like such a dweeb



You unscrew it.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm in Paris now. I don't have any great photos to share. My stupid iPhone battery went dead unexpectedly. Good thing I can navigate myself these days.
> 
> I did a bit of shopping. I found the last Alexander McQueen jacket in my size in Europe. I saw the blazer one. It was pretty but I liked the more classic one better. Their cuts are quite nice. Everything is fitted at the waist with a belt, which works well for me.
> 
> I was looking for reasonable heel height shoes. I found a pair of louboutin simple pumps in nude with an 85 mm heel.
> 
> I bought a few new season colors of short sleeved Eric bombard sweaters to coordinate with some of my scarves. And a white pair of my go to ankle pants at Georges Rech.
> 
> I had a nice lunch and people watched, a wine tasting course which was good, and a casual dinner outside with more people watching.
> 
> I think I figured out the problem with me, ankle boots and skirts. My skirts are too long. They need to come to the top of the knee at the very longest. You need to see more of the curve of the leg. Everyone here is in ankle boots.


So glad you are enjoying Paris and the weather is cooperating. I saw your jacket photos and it is really gorgeous. You made the right choice and how exciting that it was the very last one.  I didn't realize you had become entranced with it last year, in that case it is a no brainer that you absolutely had to buy it.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> So glad you are enjoying Paris and the weather is cooperating. I saw your jacket photos and it is really gorgeous. You made the right choice and how exciting that it was the very last one.  I didn't realize you had become entranced with it last year, in that case it is a no brainer that you absolutely had to buy it.



Thanks. Yes, I keep a running list of things that I would like to add to my wardrobe over time. Leather jacket ticked off. The trick is not letting the list lead me to buy things that aren't perfect. I need a solid navy jacket but I didn't love any of the ones that I saw today. So that stays on the list. Some of my regular sales people are a bit frustrated that I'm much more choosy these days.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks. Yes, I keep a running list of things that I would like to add to my wardrobe over time. Leather jacket ticked off. The trick is not letting the list lead me to buy things that aren't perfect. I need a solid navy jacket but I didn't love any of the ones that I saw today. So that stays on the list. Some of my regular sales people are a bit frustrated that I'm much more choosy these days.



It's important to be discriminating with your list of what you need in your wardrobe.So many temptations but if they don't work, you need to pass
The ankle boots sound like a good addition & functional ..


----------



## cremel

Moirai said:


> Hope everyone is having a relaxing Sunday. My simple outfit with Kelly bracelet to match a lovely spring-like day
> View attachment 3662240



Oh my!!!! What an elegant lady there!!! Great job. Very pretty![emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm in Paris now. I don't have any great photos to share. My stupid iPhone battery went dead unexpectedly. Good thing I can navigate myself these days.
> 
> I did a bit of shopping. I found the last Alexander McQueen jacket in my size in Europe. I saw the blazer one. It was pretty but I liked the more classic one better. Their cuts are quite nice. Everything is fitted at the waist with a belt, which works well for me.
> 
> I was looking for reasonable heel height shoes. I found a pair of louboutin simple pumps in nude with an 85 mm heel.
> 
> I bought a few new season colors of short sleeved Eric bombard sweaters to coordinate with some of my scarves. And a white pair of my go to ankle pants at Georges Rech.
> 
> I had a nice lunch and people watched, a wine tasting course which was good, and a casual dinner outside with more people watching.
> 
> I think I figured out the problem with me, ankle boots and skirts. My skirts are too long. They need to come to the top of the knee at the very longest. You need to see more of the curve of the leg. Everyone here is in ankle boots.



Great to hear you are enjoying your trip ppup!! Your trip has always been so inspiring to me.  [emoji8][emoji8]

Funny thing about ankle boots. [emoji1]I prepared one pair of platform ankle boots for my trip!! Only because I don't want to look too casual in some occasions but they have to be comfy so I could still run with my toddlers. Mine is white with holes so I could get good ventilation for the toes too. [emoji23][emoji23]

I am also looking into this pair. I am new to JC shoes. Anyone has advices about this pair?are they comfortable to walk around?


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Eagle, it is a pita to get things sent in. For a 90 my SA won't be bothered. She says to look on the internet, which is fine. But not the best customer service. It's better though because you can return for cash on the internet. Sometimes the stores won't give up a piece unless I pay and have it sent directly to me. Sometimes my SA can get it transferred in. It's a lot of trouble so she will only do it for a large format scarf that costs more. Finding mousselines is difficult so I do whatever I need to. I know I'll use the credit if I need to return it.
> 
> I rarely make returns. I should probably return more than I do. I thought the receipts said 30 days. Ten days is ridiculous.
> 
> BBC I was able to get the mousseline. My SA had it sent from Hawaii. Some stores are nicer than others about sending things. We had trouble getting Madison to send RTW in the past too.
> 
> The H games are not fun. There has to be a better way. It's a love hate relationship. I enjoy shopping here in Paris most but if course they have everything.



Ppup next time you could carry a small portable battery. I always have one with one. This little one could provide a full day need for your phone if you are super active on your phone.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Great to hear you are enjoying your trip ppup!! Your trip has always been so inspiring to me.  [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> Funny thing about ankle boots. [emoji1]I prepared one pair of platform ankle boots for my trip!! Only because I don't want to look too casual in some occasions but they have to be comfy so I could still run with my toddlers. Mine is white with holes so I could get good ventilation for the toes too. [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> I am also looking into this pair. I am new to JC shoes. Anyone has advices about this pair?are they comfortable to walk around?
> 
> View attachment 3663322
> 
> View attachment 3663323



These are pretty cremel. In general I find JC to be very comfortable shoes. I'm not sure how these would be. Probably fine for regular walking at home but here I need something super comfortable, preferably that I can wear with socks or stockings. But I think you are visiting family so perhaps you won't be walking quite as much?


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Ppup next time you could carry a small portable battery. I always have one with one. This little one could provide a full day need for your phone if you are super active on your phone.
> View attachment 3663326



Duh! I so need this!


----------



## Genie27

Mine booties are too high and wide at the ankle to be really flattering with skirts. It's a bit better with black tights but still not right.

Cremel I tried those but my feet were floating in them. If they fit well they would be nice.  I like the heel height too.

I wore my CL sling backs to work today but ended up switching to ballet flats for my walk back. I can't walk fast enough in the stiletto heel/pump/sling back even though it's not very high. If it was block heel and ankle strap It would be perfect.

I really like these JC but didn't buy them - they seemed very comfortable and secure so maybe in a couple of weeks I will reconsider.

What I really need and would love to find is a more closed pair that was this comfy. That is a serious gap in my shoe wardrobe.


----------



## Genie27

cremel said:


> prepared one pair of platform ankle boots for my trip!!


Can we see, please?


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These are pretty cremel. In general I find JC to be very comfortable shoes. I'm not sure how these would be. Probably fine for regular walking at home but here I need something super comfortable, preferably that I can wear with socks or stockings. But I think you are visiting family so perhaps you won't be walking quite as much?



Yes first 7 days to stay with family mainly. And I of course will sneak out to visit some H stores near by. [emoji23]

Then about 10 days in Paris. I am trying to arrange our daily activities with DH currently. I think our goal is to visit what we can but stay relaxed. We have been there many many times so definitely no plan to visit the most touristy places. Walking is inevitable but should not be overwhelming. The kids are too small. If grandparents could come to Paris to watch the kids for a few days then it's a different story. [emoji1]there are too many restaurants and shops I want to go with DH. 

Thinking about these sandals again... I probably should at least bring one pair of super comfy shoes that I could wear socks. The dilemma for me is that none of my flat shoes are stylish. They are only comfortable.


----------



## cremel

Genie27 said:


> Can we see, please?



Here you go Genie. This pair is comfortable. It almost feels like to walk on flats.


----------



## cremel

Genie27 said:


> Mine booties are too high and wide at the ankle to be really flattering with skirts. It's a bit better with black tights but still not right.
> 
> Cremel I tried those but my feet were floating in them. If they fit well they would be nice.  I like the heel height too.
> 
> I wore my CL sling backs to work today but ended up switching to ballet flats for my walk back. I can't walk fast enough in the stiletto heel/pump/sling back even though it's not very high. If it was block heel and ankle strap It would be perfect.
> 
> I really like these JC but didn't buy them - they seemed very comfortable and secure so maybe in a couple of weeks I will reconsider.
> 
> What I really need and would love to find is a more closed pair that was this comfy. That is a serious gap in my shoe wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 3663354



Thank you for sharing Genie. I think I will have to think about it. Ppup reminded me of that I also needed to have one pair that I could wear socks.


----------



## cremel

And Genie this is the model photo.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Eagle, it is a pita to get things sent in. For a 90 my SA won't be bothered. She says to look on the internet, which is fine. But not the best customer service. It's better though because you can return for cash on the internet. Sometimes the stores won't give up a piece unless I pay and have it sent directly to me. Sometimes my SA can get it transferred in. It's a lot of trouble so she will only do it for a large format scarf that costs more. Finding mousselines is difficult so I do whatever I need to. I know I'll use the credit if I need to return it.
> 
> I rarely make returns. I should probably return more than I do. I thought the receipts said 30 days. Ten days is ridiculous.
> 
> BBC I was able to get the mousseline. My SA had it sent from Hawaii. Some stores are nicer than others about sending things. We had trouble getting Madison to send RTW in the past too.
> 
> The H games are not fun. There has to be a better way. It's a love hate relationship. I enjoy shopping here in Paris most but if course they have everything.


The receipts may say 30 days nowadays.  
Thanks for explaining how icky it can be to get a transfer.  That corresponds with my experience.  Curiously, my boutique also had a good relationship with Hawaii.  My toundra (khaki-colored) K came from them maybe a decade ago.

The SAs in my boutique were reluctant to deal with Madison.  If I want a particular goodie I have an SA there.  Gotta get to NYC this year!
Have a fab time in Paris.  You're there at a great time.

Today I used the rowing machine for 1/2 hour at a good clip.   I have -- and use --  my own stationary bike but my recent back aches convinced me that I needed the rowing machine for the ab workout.   I routinely used the rowing machine for 45 min at a pop years ago which got my sugar down to 86.    I expect to ache like crazy in a day or two.   But at least I finally hauled myself to building's facility.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> And Genie this is the model photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663383


I'm bopping in on the middle of the conversation.  These boots are really cool!


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> The receipts may say 30 days nowadays.
> Thanks for explaining how icky it can be to get a transfer.  That corresponds with my experience.  Curiously, my boutique also had a good relationship with Hawaii.  My toundra (khaki-colored) K came from them maybe a decade ago.
> 
> The SAs in my boutique were reluctant to deal with Madison.  If I want a particular goodie I have an SA there.  Gotta get to NYC this year!
> Have a fab time in Paris.  You're there at a great time.
> 
> Today I used the rowing machine for 1/2 hour at a good clip.   I have -- and use --  my own stationary bike but my recent back aches convinced me that I needed the rowing machine for the ab workout.   I routinely used the rowing machine for 45 min at a pop years ago which got my sugar down to 86.    I expect to ache like crazy in a day or two.   But at least I finally hauled myself to building's facility.



Eagle great job!!! I admire your great job on the rowing machine!! 86 is a good number. I am trying to keep it below 99 between meals.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> I'm bopping in on the middle of the conversation.  These boots are really cool!



Thank you eagle. 

These are chosen for walking quite a bit with my toddlers and also for the possible warm weather in Paris in May. It actually works with jeans.  But I don't think they are elegant.  [emoji1]


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Eagle great job!!! I admire your great job on the rowing machine!! 86 is a good number. I am trying to keep it below 99 between meals.


I've had diabetes for about 5 years.  Sugar readings were trending higher.  I can see why it's considered a progressive disease.  Below 99!  That's a good goal!


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> I've had diabetes for about 5 years.  Sugar readings were trending higher.  I can see why it's considered a progressive disease.  Below 99!  That's a good goal!



My biggest problem is morning readings. It drives me nuts. I keep thinking maybe the reader is just wrong. Sometimes at dinner I don't even eat starch and only veggie with a bit meat then the morning is over 100. 

If I do my walks after each meal, 15 minutes walk is good enough to help the reading go down to below 100. 

Thankfully I don't need the shots after pregnancies are done. Right now I am just monitoring and have to go back to doctor every six months for tolerance testing.


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Great to hear you are enjoying your trip ppup!! Your trip has always been so inspiring to me.  [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> Funny thing about ankle boots. [emoji1]I prepared one pair of platform ankle boots for my trip!! Only because I don't want to look too casual in some occasions but they have to be comfy so I could still run with my toddlers. Mine is white with holes so I could get good ventilation for the toes too. [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> I am also looking into this pair. I am new to JC shoes. Anyone has advices about this pair?are they comfortable to walk around?
> 
> View attachment 3663322
> 
> View attachment 3663323



Wow  Really like the look of these.


----------



## blktauna

periogirl28 said:


> You unscrew it.


doesnt seem to be cooperating


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> My biggest problem is morning readings. It drives me nuts. I keep thinking maybe the reader is just wrong. Sometimes at dinner I don't even eat starch and only veggie with a bit meat then the morning is over 100.
> 
> If I do my walks after each meal, 15 minutes walk is good enough to help the reading go down to below 100.
> 
> Thankfully I don't need the shots after pregnancies are done. Right now I am just monitoring and have to go back to doctor every six months for tolerance testing.


I also have problems with am readings being higher than they used to be.  I can get hungry b4 I go to bed so that if I don't munch something, can't fall asleep.   Then have to get up & eat something which messes up sleep schedule.

Sometimes I juggle 2x/day med, taking the 1st one somewhat after midnight.   Then take 2nd after dinner.


----------



## gracekelly

blktauna said:


> doesnt seem to be cooperating


Treat it like a jar and run it under hot water.  The heat should open it up and the water isn't going to hurt the metal as long as you dry it off. You can also try opening it whilst wearing a rubber glove, which should give you some traction.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> When I wore jeans, yes. I got a small size, so it didn't work too well with low-waisted jeans, but can finally be put back into circulation again. Note to self - buy new jeans. But I don't find jeans all that comfortable, personally. From late Spring to early Fall, I'm in bare legs - skirts and shorts only. I put my trousers away.


I'm a big fan of jeans, wear them all year round but I am picky on how they fit so buying jeans can be difficult. I prefer skirts over shorts on me. Genie, you have great legs so I can see why you like bare legs.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm in Paris now. I don't have any great photos to share. My stupid iPhone battery went dead unexpectedly. Good thing I can navigate myself these days.
> 
> I did a bit of shopping. I found the last Alexander McQueen jacket in my size in Europe. I saw the blazer one. It was pretty but I liked the more classic one better. Their cuts are quite nice. Everything is fitted at the waist with a belt, which works well for me.
> 
> I was looking for reasonable heel height shoes. I found a pair of louboutin simple pumps in nude with an 85 mm heel.
> 
> I bought a few new season colors of short sleeved Eric bombard sweaters to coordinate with some of my scarves. And a white pair of my go to ankle pants at Georges Rech.
> 
> I had a nice lunch and people watched, a wine tasting course which was good, and a casual dinner outside with more people watching.
> 
> I think I figured out the problem with me, ankle boots and skirts. My skirts are too long. They need to come to the top of the knee at the very longest. You need to see more of the curve of the leg. Everyone here is in ankle boots.


Sound like you are having a relaxing time and successful shopping. I love people watching too and can see myself sitting at an outdoor cafe with a novel, drinking coffee, eating a pastry, and watching people go by. I would love to see mod pic of your new leather jacket. I don't have instagram so not able to see your pics. Could you post a pic here, please?



cremel said:


> Oh my!!!! What an elegant lady there!!! Great job. Very pretty![emoji173][emoji173]


Thank you, cremel! I'm trying


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> I'm a big fan of jeans, wear them all year round but I am picky on how they fit so buying jeans can be difficult. I prefer skirts over shorts on me. Genie, you have great legs so I can see why you like bare legs.
> 
> 
> Sound like you are having a relaxing time and successful shopping. I love people watching too and can see myself sitting at an outdoor cafe with a novel, drinking coffee, eating a pastry, and watching people go by. I would love to see mod pic of your new leather jacket. I don't have instagram so not able to see your pics. Could you post a pic here, please?
> 
> 
> Thank you, cremel! I'm trying



Hi, yes. I will try. The mirror in my room is not the greatest. Nor the lighting. Busy day today. I'll be back later.... [emoji1]


----------



## EmileH

Sorry for the terrible lights and shadows


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry for the terrible lights and shadows
> 
> View attachment 3663733
> View attachment 3663734
> View attachment 3663735



Oh my gosh! I love this with your chanel dress! It really is superb for your figure, you look amazing!


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Oh my gosh! I love this with your chanel dress! It really is superb for your figure, you look amazing!



Thank you so much. I knew that I would like the belted waist style. It works well for my figure. Overall I thought Alexander McQueen was a good brand for me. There were a few other pieces that I left behind for now. Let's see how much trouble I get into today. [emoji38]


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you so much. I knew that I would like the belted waist style. It works well for my figure. Overall I thought Alexander McQueen was a good brand for me. There were a few other pieces that I left behind for now. Let's see how much trouble I get into today. [emoji38]



I can't wait LOL
Have fun!


----------



## tabbi001

Moirai said:


> Good point about color transfer. I'll have to think more on it. Maybe my size will be sold out and I won't have to decide
> 
> Thank you, momasaurus. You and the other dear ladies here are very kind.


I use my black/etoupe 32 on a regular basis with jeans and no color transfer. I guess because epsom(etoupe side) is quite resilient to color transfer?


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry for the terrible lights and shadows
> 
> View attachment 3663733
> View attachment 3663734
> View attachment 3663735


Looks very flattering on you. Great find


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry for the terrible lights and shadows
> 
> View attachment 3663733
> View attachment 3663734
> View attachment 3663735



Great jacket.  That is a perfect fit on you.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Eagle, it is a pita to get things sent in. For a 90 my SA won't be bothered. She says to look on the internet, which is fine. But not the best customer service. It's better though because you can return for cash on the internet. Sometimes the stores won't give up a piece unless I pay and have it sent directly to me. Sometimes my SA can get it transferred in. It's a lot of trouble so she will only do it for a large format scarf that costs more. Finding mousselines is difficult so I do whatever I need to. I know I'll use the credit if I need to return it.
> 
> I rarely make returns. I should probably return more than I do. I thought the receipts said 30 days. Ten days is ridiculous.
> 
> BBC I was able to get the mousseline. My SA had it sent from Hawaii. Some stores are nicer than others about sending things. We had trouble getting Madison to send RTW in the past too.
> 
> The H games are not fun. There has to be a better way. It's a love hate relationship. I enjoy shopping here in Paris most but if course they have everything.



PBP, I totally understand. It's only after 20 years (!!!) of shopping H where I finally found an SA (actually, his SM is awesome too) who actually appreciates my love for H and really tries his best to bring in what I am looking for. He is the only one I've seen actively use his H-pad to look things up and take notes on what I like. Of course he knows that if he can't get something I can find it elsewhere, but I will always ask him first. I am going in today to see the black UTW pareo he brought in and a mousseline. Oh! PBP, which mousseline did you get???

Ladies, you should check the cotton pareos out, I am loving the one I bought recently as a CSGM alternative. They are a bit bigger than the cashmeres and for spring and summer are warm enough. Plus no pilling, no pulling and totally washable! 

I also rarely return, but I do, maybe a few times a year. I get sucked in by some gorgeous shawl or scarf and then when I get home I realize it doesn't go with anything, or in better light I see it doesn't look that great on me. By the way, there used to be NO RETURN TIME LIMIT. Up until maybe ten years ago, you could return a scarf whenever!!!! Oh, I found some amazing older gems that way....the days of the scarf drawers behind the counter, things didn't get sent to sale, old stock would just stay forever until it was sold. [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]

I hope you're having fun in Paris, PBP! Your outfits are awesome! We always travel with a handful of cell chargers; when we went to Austria in December I also brought a USB splitter to charge them all and everyone got a charger to keep in their ski jacket pocket for during the day because cell batteries drain quickly in the cold. This saved me at the top of a mountain one day when DH and I split up and he got injured, in 10 minutes I went from 60% battery to 6%!

The weather is finally nice here and DS2 is off from school. DS1 is never off and still catching up from his bout with pneumonia. I want him to finish early because his official end date at his online school is July 7, but he's done when he submits everything. He has to start earlier next year!

Ah, finally coming around to booties! My faves. The Prada pair I bought last fall got a ton of wear and still going strong. They really go with almost everything!!!


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry for the terrible lights and shadows
> 
> View attachment 3663733
> View attachment 3663734
> View attachment 3663735


Love this on you !


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry for the terrible lights and shadows
> 
> View attachment 3663733
> View attachment 3663734
> View attachment 3663735



It's a winner!! Enjoy


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry for the terrible lights and shadows
> 
> View attachment 3663733
> View attachment 3663734
> View attachment 3663735


Gorgeous! The belt really makes it work for your figure. Will you wear it with jeans as well?


----------



## blktauna

gracekelly said:


> Treat it like a jar and run it under hot water.  The heat should open it up and the water isn't going to hurt the metal as long as you dry it off. You can also try opening it whilst wearing a rubber glove, which should give you some traction.


Ahhh great idea! Thank you.  (edit: the grippers did the trick!)


----------



## EmileH

Omg ladies. I'm worn out. I I was at fsh all day. Except for a lunch break. I don't know where to start...

Thanks for the jacket love.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Omg ladies. I'm worn out. I I was at fsh all day. Except for a lunch break. I don't know where to start...
> 
> Thanks for the jacket love.



Oh PbP I am so excited to hear about it! Maybe give us a few line highlight description and then we can find out more once you have rested [emoji173]


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry for the terrible lights and shadows
> 
> View attachment 3663733
> View attachment 3663734
> View attachment 3663735


Wow biker babe!  Love it over the dress!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry for the terrible lights and shadows
> 
> View attachment 3663733
> View attachment 3663734
> View attachment 3663735


The FSH high is like no other, I'm sure.   What a great shopping day.   Great jacket.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> PBP, I totally understand. It's only after 20 years (!!!) of shopping H where I finally found an SA (actually, his SM is awesome too) who actually appreciates my love for H and really tries his best to bring in what I am looking for. He is the only one I've seen actively use his H-pad to look things up and take notes on what I like. Of course he knows that if he can't get something I can find it elsewhere, but I will always ask him first. I am going in today to see the black UTW pareo he brought in and a mousseline. Oh! PBP, which mousseline did you get???
> 
> Ladies, you should check the cotton pareos out, I am loving the one I bought recently as a CSGM alternative. They are a bit bigger than the cashmeres and for spring and summer are warm enough. Plus no pilling, no pulling and totally washable!
> 
> I also rarely return, but I do, maybe a few times a year. I get sucked in by some gorgeous shawl or scarf and then when I get home I realize it doesn't go with anything, or in better light I see it doesn't look that great on me. By the way, there used to be NO RETURN TIME LIMIT. Up until maybe ten years ago, you could return a scarf whenever!!!! Oh, I found some amazing older gems that way....the days of the scarf drawers behind the counter, things didn't get sent to sale, old stock would just stay forever until it was sold. [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> 
> I hope you're having fun in Paris, PBP! Your outfits are awesome! We always travel with a handful of cell chargers; when we went to Austria in December I also brought a USB splitter to charge them all and everyone got a charger to keep in their ski jacket pocket for during the day because cell batteries drain quickly in the cold. This saved me at the top of a mountain one day when DH and I split up and he got injured, in 10 minutes I went from 60% battery to 6%!
> 
> The weather is finally nice here and DS2 is off from school. DS1 is never off and still catching up from his bout with pneumonia. I want him to finish early because his official end date at his online school is July 7, but he's done when he submits everything. He has to start earlier next year!
> 
> Ah, finally coming around to booties! My faves. The Prada pair I bought last fall got a ton of wear and still going strong. They really go with almost everything!!!


I loved the return drawer at the scarf counter.   Always such a surprise.   I am glad your SA/SM is such a dear.   He's very considerate.  I have one that I have been using for maybe 6 months and he does a tablet thing, too.   That's efficient, how can these SA's remember what everyone wants.   I had to tell my SA not to call me.   Too soon this year to even consider splurging.   

It's really nice that your SA accommodates your buying schedule, not his desire to rack up sales.  This is luxury:  Not to be rushed.  Developing a relationship with a trusted and competent SA

Very informative about the cell chargers.


----------



## EmileH

Good news and bad. I'm done shopping for my trip. [emoji23]

I went this morning near opening time. The line was still entering the store. It was orderly although earlier in the week I heard from other shop SAs about the fights that have been breaking out in the line. I walked up and there was a gentleman overseeing things separate from the security. I told him that I had an appointment in RTW and he escorted me right in. No one in the line bothered me. I went straight upstairs. 

I tried a lot if RTW but my climate is not great fir warm weather clothes and a lot was sold out. I found one skirt, the same pleated cut as the leather skirt that I almost bought but much less expensive  and black/ blue wool. I also found a cape like cashmere sweater in the same color.


----------



## EmileH

I also looked at shoes. There was nothing terribly exciting. I also went by Pierre hardy in the palais royal yesterday and didn't find much. At Hermes I ended up with black suede pointed toe pumps which I needed to replace a worn out 10 year old pair. The lovely SA also brought out these black blue suede flats that I thought looked cute and modern and would go with a lot of what I wear. They are leftover from a previous season. I'm sorry that I can't upload photos now.

The SAs were very kind. My non RTW SA came to say hello.after choosing my RTW I went to lunch.

Then I came back and looked at scarves. I found the two samourais colorways that I liked and looked at mousselines but didn't find anything interesting there. I bought the samourais.

Then I went to jewelry. I picked up the chain d'ancre enchainee rose gold bracelet and filet d'or ring that I had previously chosen. I also tried a few watches for future reference.

And... my SO will not be ready until my fall trip. I confirmed that it is still in production. And I am coming home with a b35 in etain. It was not the top color on my wishlist but I think I love it more than what I thought I wanted. My SA knows me so well.

Overall my trip was pleasant and peaceful. And I'm pretty much oine shopping for the trip.


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I also looked at shoes. There was nothing terribly exciting. I also went by Pierre hardy in the palais royal yesterday and didn't find much. At Hermes I ended up with black suede pointed toe pumps which I needed to replace a worn out 10 year old pair. The lovely SA also brought out these black blue suede flats that I thought looked cute and modern and would go with a lot of what I wear. They are leftover from a previous season. I'm sorry that I can't upload photos now.
> 
> The SAs were very kind. My non RTW SA came to say hello.after choosing my RTW I went to lunch.
> 
> Then I came back and looked at scarves. I found the two samourais colorways that I liked and looked at mousselines but didn't find anything interesting there. I bought the samourais.
> 
> Then I went to jewelry. I picked up the chain d'ancre enchainee rose gold bracelet and filet d'or ring that I had previously chosen. I also tried a few watches for future reference.
> 
> And... my SO will not be ready until my fall trip. I confirmed that it is still in production. And I am coming home with a b35 in etain. It was not the top color on my wishlist but I think I love it more than what I thought I wanted. My SA knows me so well.
> 
> Overall my trip was pleasant and peaceful. And I'm pretty much oine shopping for the trip.


What a shopping trip! Which cw for the samourai did you get? Did they have a great selection? I'm impatiently waiting for cw5 from my store


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry for the terrible lights and shadows
> 
> View attachment 3663733
> View attachment 3663734
> View attachment 3663735


Wow, it looks fabulous on you! The belted waist is really flattering. And I love your Chanel dress too. Thanks for posting!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I also looked at shoes. There was nothing terribly exciting. I also went by Pierre hardy in the palais royal yesterday and didn't find much. At Hermes I ended up with black suede pointed toe pumps which I needed to replace a worn out 10 year old pair. The lovely SA also brought out these black blue suede flats that I thought looked cute and modern and would go with a lot of what I wear. They are leftover from a previous season. I'm sorry that I can't upload photos now.
> 
> The SAs were very kind. My non RTW SA came to say hello.after choosing my RTW I went to lunch.
> 
> Then I came back and looked at scarves. I found the two samourais colorways that I liked and looked at mousselines but didn't find anything interesting there. I bought the samourais.
> 
> Then I went to jewelry. I picked up the chain d'ancre enchainee rose gold bracelet and filet d'or ring that I had previously chosen. I also tried a few watches for future reference.
> 
> And... my SO will not be ready until my fall trip. I confirmed that it is still in production. And I am coming home with a b35 in etain. It was not the top color on my wishlist but I think I love it more than what I thought I wanted. My SA knows me so well.
> 
> Overall my trip was pleasant and peaceful. And I'm pretty much oine shopping for the trip.


Congrats on all your goodies including your new B! Now you can just relax and enjoy more people watching.


----------



## Moirai

tabbi001 said:


> I use my black/etoupe 32 on a regular basis with jeans and no color transfer. I guess because epsom(etoupe side) is quite resilient to color transfer?


Thank you, tabbi! You are such an enabler


----------



## tabbi001

Moirai said:


> Thank you, tabbi! You are such an enabler


I also use my 24 in jeans so I guess you have to buy both in different colors!


----------



## EmileH

Genie, I think that I will probably not wear my leather jacket with jeans. That look might be too young for me. Like I am trying too hard. I thought that I might wear it more with my conservative pieces like my ankle pants or tweed skirts or a dress to add an element of contrast. I'll have to see.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry for the terrible lights and shadows
> 
> View attachment 3663733
> View attachment 3663734
> View attachment 3663735



Wow I love that new jacket!!! Great choice. I wonder if the leather jacket will also go very well with jeans.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Genie, I think that I will probably not wear my leather jacket with jeans. That look might be too young for me. Like I am trying too hard. I thought that I might wear it more with my conservative pieces like my ankle pants or tweed skirts or a dress to add an element of contrast. I'll have to see.



Just saw this post. I had similar thoughts as Genie. [emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I also looked at shoes. There was nothing terribly exciting. I also went by Pierre hardy in the palais royal yesterday and didn't find much. At Hermes I ended up with black suede pointed toe pumps which I needed to replace a worn out 10 year old pair. The lovely SA also brought out these black blue suede flats that I thought looked cute and modern and would go with a lot of what I wear. They are leftover from a previous season. I'm sorry that I can't upload photos now.
> 
> The SAs were very kind. My non RTW SA came to say hello.after choosing my RTW I went to lunch.
> 
> Then I came back and looked at scarves. I found the two samourais colorways that I liked and looked at mousselines but didn't find anything interesting there. I bought the samourais.
> 
> Then I went to jewelry. I picked up the chain d'ancre enchainee rose gold bracelet and filet d'or ring that I had previously chosen. I also tried a few watches for future reference.
> 
> And... my SO will not be ready until my fall trip. I confirmed that it is still in production. And I am coming home with a b35 in etain. It was not the top color on my wishlist but I think I love it more than what I thought I wanted. My SA knows me so well.
> 
> Overall my trip was pleasant and peaceful. And I'm pretty much oine shopping for the trip.



Ppup congratulations on your new Birkin. B35 is the perfect size for you. You will wear it very well. I also think Etain is a great color. The more you use it the more you will like it. 

My SO is still in production too.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Ppup congratulations on your new Birkin. B35 is the perfect size for you. You will wear it very well. I also think Etain is a great color. The more you use it the more you will like it.
> 
> My SO is still in production too.



This is great news cremel. I'm sure it will be lovely. I saw on another thread that you were sorry that you did not choose chèvre. I did not have time to post and I forgot. I am certain that you chose well and will be happy. I know that chèvre is popular for SOs and it is lovely for sure. It is not for everyone. I don't love the glossy finish that it has. My wallet is chevre. And I do not care about weight. So I didn't choose chèvre. Don't worry. I'm sure what you chose is going to be lovely and perfect.

I always want blue and I am so patiently waiting for my bleu saphir beauty to come. Whenever I am here it seem to not be the week for blue bags. But the etain was so beautiful and added something different to my collection.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Just saw this post. I had similar thoughts as Genie. [emoji1]



I am almost 50. I think with jeans it loses its sartorial element and just looks like I am trying to be young. But I will see.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is great news cremel. I'm sure it will be lovely. I saw on another thread that you were sorry that you did not choose chèvre. I did not have time to post and I forgot. I am certain that you chose well and will be happy. I know that chèvre is popular for SOs and it is lovely for sure. It is not for everyone. I don't love the glossy finish that it has. My wallet is chevre. And I do not care about weight. So I didn't choose chèvre. Don't worry. I'm sure what you chose is going to be lovely and perfect.
> 
> I always want blue and I am so patiently waiting for my bleu saphir beauty to come. Whenever I am here it seem to not be the week for blue bags. But the etain was so beautiful and added something different to my collection.



I started thinking Chèvre was lighter.  And it is more special.  But DH doesn't agree with me. He thinks the color/size matters the most. I also have second thoughts about the two tone. Probably I would like it better if I use one color outside and only use a different color for lining. Let's hope my bag turns out good. [emoji1]


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Genie, I think that I will probably not wear my leather jacket with jeans. That look might be too young for me. Like I am trying too hard. I thought that I might wear it more with my conservative pieces like my ankle pants or tweed skirts or a dress to add an element of contrast. I'll have to see.




I don't know how to change your mind.  A black moto jacket with jeans is ageless.  It doesn't stop Lauren Hutton and she is old enough to be your mother.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I am almost 50. I think with jeans it loses its sartorial element and just looks like I am trying to be young. But I will see.



DH is much older than me. He's pushing to 50. He wears tailored slim cut pants and leather jackets. He drives a Corvette. [emoji23][emoji23]and the current one is a yellow vette!!! My younger one started calling Papa all over in LA a few days back because there were just too many yellow taxis. [emoji23][emoji23] DH keeps claiming he's young because he is sure he's got the young mind.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> I don't know how to change your mind.  A black moto jacket with jeans is ageless.  It doesn't stop Lauren Hutton and she is old enough to be your mother.



Really? You think so? Ok, well you are always in good taste so I will try. I'm glad you approve of the jacket. I really think it's a classic as much as a Chanel tweed and nice to have in my wardrobe. I thought that the shape I chose was a bit more mature than most jackets.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> DH is much older than me. He's pushing to 50. He wears tailored slim cut pants and leather jackets. He drives a Corvette. [emoji23][emoji23]and the current one is a yellow vette!!! My younger one started calling Papa all over in LA a few days back because there were just too many yellow taxis. [emoji23][emoji23] DH keeps claiming he's young because he is sure he's got the young mind.



Oh how cute and funny about the yellow taxis.

I think DH is correct about size and color. I think you chose a small size so weight will not be a big issue. And although many people are offered SO after SO it is not a given, so I think it's good that you did a two tone customized bag now for your first SO. It will be very special and unique. The contrast interior is available now without a SO so it is not a big deal to get something like that. I chose what I did because I wanted to match some very specific items in my wardrobe. Keep the faith in your choices. It will be beautiful.


----------



## Moirai

tabbi001 said:


> I also use my 24 in jeans so I guess you have to buy both in different colors!


Hahaha. I just ordered 32mm H belt online. I hope it fits. Thanks for pushing me over the edge


----------



## Moirai

PbP, you can certainly wear the leather jacket with jeans. Near 50 is just a number. It's all about feeling comfortable in the outfit. Am sure the combo will look great on you.


----------



## EmileH

Here are some photos.

Black pointed toe pumps. Black and blue flats. Both suede




Two samourai colorways. One is orange and blue green and will go with Colvert. The other is blue purple pink. I can see why this designis so popular.




My bracelet and ring


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are some photos.
> 
> Black pointed toe pumps. Black and blue flats. Both suede
> 
> View attachment 3665010
> 
> 
> Two samourai colorways. One is orange and blue green and will go with Colvert. The other is blue purple pink. I can see why this designis so popular.
> 
> View attachment 3665011
> 
> 
> My bracelet and ring
> 
> View attachment 3665012


Wow i love everything! I like the blue flats but knowing how poor I am with taking care of my shoes, I don't think suede is the way to go for me. But i love the shape of the shoe.
The samourai blue/pink is the one I'm looking for! Wow I'm sure it will go well with your wardrobe  I'm so happy about your shopping loot! Enjoy Paris!  
Ohhh june can't come soon enough! I can't wait to be back in fsh. I want to look at a few jewelry pieces that never seem to come into my store.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are some photos.
> 
> Black pointed toe pumps. Black and blue flats. Both suede
> 
> View attachment 3665010
> 
> 
> Two samourai colorways. One is orange and blue green and will go with Colvert. The other is blue purple pink. I can see why this designis so popular.
> 
> View attachment 3665011
> 
> 
> My bracelet and ring
> 
> View attachment 3665012


Very nice! I especially like the bracelet. The suede shoes will be great for work. 

Tabbi, I find suede shoes and boots easier to care for than leather. They wear well after spraying them.


----------



## Cordeliere

PBP  Thrilled for you with the etain.   It rounds out your collection of classic colors.   Etain is my favorite neutral.  What color hardware did you get?


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> PBP  Thrilled for you with the etain.   It rounds out your collection of classic colors.   Etain is my favorite neutral.  What color hardware did you get?



Thanks cordie. Palladium hardware.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Very nice! I especially like the bracelet. The suede shoes will be great for work.
> 
> Tabbi, I find suede shoes and boots easier to care for than leather. They wear well after spraying them.



I'm glad to hear that. I will definitely spray them. I find suede so comfortable. I hope the flats will work well for me. I wanted something that looked a bit dressier than ballet flats but that wasn't too complicated so it would go with a lot.


----------



## tabbi001

Moirai said:


> Very nice! I especially like the bracelet. The suede shoes will be great for work.
> 
> Tabbi, I find suede shoes and boots easier to care for than leather. They wear well after spraying them.


Really? What spray do you recommend?


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are some photos.
> 
> Black pointed toe pumps. Black and blue flats. Both suede
> 
> View attachment 3665010
> 
> 
> Two samourai colorways. One is orange and blue green and will go with Colvert. The other is blue purple pink. I can see why this designis so popular.
> 
> View attachment 3665011
> 
> 
> My bracelet and ring
> 
> View attachment 3665012


All beautiful!  I love suede shoes and agree that they are easier to take care of with a simple brush up. I have had good quality suede get soaked by the rain and they survived nicely.


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> Really? What spray do you recommend?



I have been using collonil. Recommended by someone here on the forum.


----------



## gracekelly

tabbi001 said:


> Really? What spray do you recommend?


Your shoemaker will have sprays.  I think that Meltonian makes one.


----------



## EmileH

The scarf cases were a bit empty at FSH. The stock seemed a bit low. I got the last if the bleu samourais


----------



## mcpro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are some photos.
> 
> Black pointed toe pumps. Black and blue flats. Both suede
> 
> View attachment 3665010
> 
> 
> Two samourai colorways. One is orange and blue green and will go with Colvert. The other is blue purple pink. I can see why this designis so popular.
> 
> View attachment 3665011
> 
> 
> My bracelet and ring
> 
> View attachment 3665012




 love everything!!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I also looked at shoes. There was nothing terribly exciting. I also went by Pierre hardy in the palais royal yesterday and didn't find much. At Hermes I ended up with black suede pointed toe pumps which I needed to replace a worn out 10 year old pair. The lovely SA also brought out these black blue suede flats that I thought looked cute and modern and would go with a lot of what I wear. They are leftover from a previous season. I'm sorry that I can't upload photos now.
> 
> The SAs were very kind. My non RTW SA came to say hello.after choosing my RTW I went to lunch.
> 
> Then I came back and looked at scarves. I found the two samourais colorways that I liked and looked at mousselines but didn't find anything interesting there. I bought the samourais.
> 
> Then I went to jewelry. I picked up the chain d'ancre enchainee rose gold bracelet and filet d'or ring that I had previously chosen. I also tried a few watches for future reference.
> 
> And... my SO will not be ready until my fall trip. I confirmed that it is still in production. And I am coming home with a b35 in etain. It was not the top color on my wishlist but I think I love it more than what I thought I wanted. My SA knows me so well.
> 
> Overall my trip was pleasant and peaceful. And I'm pretty much oine shopping for the trip.



I love reading your stories so much. You are such a good storyteller that I feel like I am there seeing it all too. Congratulations on all of your lovely finds. It sounds like you were very intentional with your shopping but found some nice surprises as well.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Genie, I think that I will probably not wear my leather jacket with jeans. That look might be too young for me. Like I am trying too hard. I thought that I might wear it more with my conservative pieces like my ankle pants or tweed skirts or a dress to add an element of contrast. I'll have to see.



I agree with you here. I have a few leather jackets and I wear them with skirts, dresses and skinny slacks.


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> DH is much older than me. He's pushing to 50. He wears tailored slim cut pants and leather jackets. He drives a Corvette. [emoji23][emoji23]and the current one is a yellow vette!!! My younger one started calling Papa all over in LA a few days back because there were just too many yellow taxis. [emoji23][emoji23] DH keeps claiming he's young because he is sure he's got the young mind.



That is hilarious about the taxis!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are some photos.
> 
> Black pointed toe pumps. Black and blue flats. Both suede
> 
> View attachment 3665010
> 
> 
> Two samourai colorways. One is orange and blue green and will go with Colvert. The other is blue purple pink. I can see why this designis so popular.
> 
> View attachment 3665011
> 
> 
> My bracelet and ring
> 
> View attachment 3665012



Really sensational. I adore the shoes.


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> I started thinking Chèvre was lighter.  And it is more special.  But DH doesn't agree with me. He thinks the color/size matters the most. I also have second thoughts about the two tone. Probably I would like it better if I use one color outside and only use a different color for lining. Let's hope my bag turns out good. [emoji1]



Cremel, somehow I missed what you decided for your special order.


----------



## Moirai

tabbi001 said:


> Really? What spray do you recommend?


I use Apple Garde Rain and Stain Repellent. I bought Meltonian to try when I ran out of Apple. It's good but I prefer Apple. It sprays more evenly. I spray my leather and suede boots once a year before wearing them in the fall. And I have used Apple on vachetta straps of LV and it worked really well in minimizing the darkening and preventing stains.


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are some photos.
> 
> Black pointed toe pumps. Black and blue flats. Both suede
> 
> View attachment 3665010
> 
> 
> Two samourai colorways. One is orange and blue green and will go with Colvert. The other is blue purple pink. I can see why this designis so popular.
> 
> View attachment 3665011
> 
> 
> My bracelet and ring
> 
> View attachment 3665012


I honestly love everything!


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm glad to hear that. I will definitely spray them. I find suede so comfortable. I hope the flats will work well for me. I wanted something that looked a bit dressier than ballet flats but that wasn't too complicated so it would go with a lot.


I love suede shoes and boots and find them comfortable too. You mentioned looking for over the knee boots. Unless you plan to go to Paris again in fall, did you check out CL boots since it's cheaper there? I'm considering these. 
*'Alta' Over the Knee Boot*
*CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN*
$1,550.00 

3" (76mm) heel (size 37).
22" boot shaft; 12 1/2"-15 1/2" calf circumference.
Side zip closure.
Lightly padded footbed.


----------



## tabbi001

Thank you ladies! Will try to look for those brands when I go to Paris. For cleaning my H bags, I bought the leather cleaner from Lancaster last year which had very good results. I think they also have something for suede so I might buy from them if I don't see Apple garde or Meltonian.


----------



## Moirai

tabbi001 said:


> Thank you ladies! Will try to look for those brands when I go to Paris. For cleaning my H bags, I bought the leather cleaner from Lancaster last year which had very good results. I think they also have something for suede so I might buy from them if I don't see Apple garde or Meltonian.


I've purchased both Apple and Meltonian from Amazon.


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> I honestly love everything!


 It's always so nice to see you here.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are some photos.
> 
> Black pointed toe pumps. Black and blue flats. Both suede
> 
> View attachment 3665010
> 
> 
> Two samourai colorways. One is orange and blue green and will go with Colvert. The other is blue purple pink. I can see why this designis so popular.
> 
> View attachment 3665011
> 
> 
> My bracelet and ring
> 
> View attachment 3665012


Rose gold is so perfect for you!


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> I honestly love everything!



I am so happy that you do. [emoji2]



Moirai said:


> I love suede shoes and boots and find them comfortable too. You mentioned looking for over the knee boots. Unless you plan to go to Paris again in fall, did you check out CL boots since it's cheaper there? I'm considering these.
> *'Alta' Over the Knee Boot*
> *CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN*
> $1,550.00
> 
> 3" (76mm) heel (size 37).
> 22" boot shaft; 12 1/2"-15 1/2" calf circumference.
> Side zip closure.
> Lightly padded footbed.
> 
> View attachment 3665112



These are great. The did not have any boots out. Perhaps they are just in the back. At any rate, my budget is blown [emoji23] And I will be back in the fall so I'm saving this information for then. My fall project is to work out my boot situation. A girl's gotta have a hobby. [emoji23]

It's an absolutely perfect day here. [emoji2]


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> It's always so nice to see you here.



Thank you! That's just so kind!


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Rose gold is so perfect for you!



Thank you. This completes my little mix and match collection. [emoji2]


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I am almost 50. I think with jeans it loses its sartorial element and just looks like I am trying to be young. But I will see.





Rene Russo pulls this jacket off well in The Thomas Crown Affair.  I love everything she wears in this movie.  It might be a fun date-night look.

Unrelated...Her character was such an enigma.  I have always wondered what her house would look like.


----------



## prepster

r
	

		
			
		

		
	



Shredded jeans or lots of jewelry/makeup/hair/bag would be too much, but keeping it clean, simple and sleek works.


----------



## Mindi B

PbP, I agree with GK.  Try the leather jacket with jeans.  Totally your call, of course--you need to feel comfortable--but I am older than you and jeans with a leather jacket is a favorite look for me.  I absolutely don't think it reads as trying too hard (at least I fervently hope not ).  It's a pretty classic look, IMO.  Especially when the leather jacket in question is as awesome as your AMcQ!


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> View attachment 3665222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3665221
> 
> Shredded jeans or lots of jewelry/makeup/hair/bag would be too much, but keeping it clean, simple and sleek works.



You are brilliant!


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> PbP, I agree with GK.  Try the leather jacket with jeans.  Totally your call, of course--you need to feel comfortable--but I am older than you and jeans with a leather jacket is a favorite look for me.  I absolutely don't think it reads as trying too hard (at least I fervently hope not ).  It's a pretty classic look, IMO.  Especially when the leather jacket in question is as awesome as your AmcQ!



Aww thanks! I will because I have the utmost trust in you guys.

And you are both hereby nominated to help resolve the boot issue in the fall. Once my slush fund has been restored


----------



## Genie27

Yes, yes, yes, these are the kind of outfits I was imagining when I asked!! Fantastic! 

PbP, I love your new suede shoes.


----------



## Genie27

Prepster, I loved her clothes in that movie. They fitted the character so perfectly- edgy, elegant, powerful. I wanted to be that when I grew up.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Prepster, I loved her clothes in that movie. They fitted the character so perfectly- edgy, elegant, powerful. I wanted to be that when I grew up.



When DH goes out of town there are a few movies that I watch a lot for the decor, atmosphere, architecture,  clothes or the great female lead.  Thomas Crown Affair is one.  I also like Tomb Raider, Something's Gotta Give (of course!), The Tourist, De-Lovely.  Do you have any style faves?



Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are brilliant!



Thanks!  Ditto!  I think you could totally pull it off.  It sounds like, from what you've been saying, that you want to kick your look up a notch, add a little edge.  You know....Catherine Banning could be a great clothes touchstone for you.  She is professional, smart, self-assured and elegant--just like you!


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are some photos.
> 
> Black pointed toe pumps. Black and blue flats. Both suede
> 
> View attachment 3665010
> 
> 
> Two samourai colorways. One is orange and blue green and will go with Colvert. The other is blue purple pink. I can see why this designis so popular.
> 
> View attachment 3665011
> 
> 
> My bracelet and ring
> 
> View attachment 3665012


Everything is beautiful!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I am so happy that you do. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> These are great. The did not have any boots out. Perhaps they are just in the back. At any rate, my budget is blown [emoji23] And I will be back in the fall so I'm saving this information for then. My fall project is to work out my boot situation. A girl's gotta have a hobby. [emoji23]
> 
> It's an absolutely perfect day here. [emoji2]



Thanks for letting us have the vicarious enjoyment of your hobby.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are some photos.
> 
> Black pointed toe pumps. Black and blue flats. Both suede
> 
> View attachment 3665010
> 
> 
> Two samourai colorways. One is orange and blue green and will go with Colvert. The other is blue purple pink. I can see why this designis so popular.
> 
> View attachment 3665011
> 
> 
> My bracelet and ring
> 
> View attachment 3665012



Tres chic... PbP, you put so much thought into what you have selected & it is soooooooooooo good!!
The navy/black H suede shoes are glorious as well as your other treasures.. Well done!!


----------



## EmileH

Thanks ladies. Gosh prepster, I'm blushing. You are too kind. 

I tried to be very selective. You have to be at Hermes right?  I'm glad you guys like what I chose.

I had a special surprise yesterday. My SA arranged for a private tour of the workshop where they make SO bags. I was able to see them selecting and inspecting the leather, cutting, stitching and putting in handles. I also saw them making a saddle. It was amazing. I'll try to be more patient waiting for my SO bag. You should see the effort that each stitch takes. 

I'm finished my shopping now so I'm relaxing. I went to a n incredible exhibit at the museum of decorative arts on rebellion in fashion. I was wishing the whole cafe could have come with me. They had one of Chanel's very first tweed suits, one of princess Diana's dresses, and pieces going all the way back to the 1700s. It was very well done. Did you know that the ordinance in Paris forbidding women to wear pants was only abolished in 2013? The lawmakers refused to do it in the 60s. And they had a video of people's reactions to the mini skirt that was both hilarious and infuriating. You guys would have loved it.


----------



## Genie27

The Tourist is also great for the clothes. And the scenery. One of my old favourites is The Talented Mr Ripley. And Blue Jasmine - Cate was perfect in that and I loved everything she wore.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Prepster, I loved her clothes in that movie. They fitted the character so perfectly- edgy, elegant, powerful. I wanted to be that when I grew up.


Everything about her look was the best even her lipstick.  Timeless too. 
Blue Jasmine led me to one of my CHANEL jackets and Cate's styling was great!


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks ladies. Gosh prepster, I'm blushing. You are too kind.
> 
> I tried to be very selective. You have to be at Hermes right?  I'm glad you guys like what I chose.
> 
> I had a special surprise yesterday. My SA arranged for a private tour of the workshop where they make SO bags. I was able to see them selecting and inspecting the leather, cutting, stitching and putting in handles. I also saw them making a saddle. It was amazing. I'll try to be more patient waiting for my SO bag. You should see the effort that each stitch takes.
> 
> I'm finished my shopping now so I'm relaxing. I went to a n incredible exhibit at the museum of decorative arts on rebellion in fashion. I was wishing the whole cafe could have come with me. They had one of Chanel's very first tweed suits, one of princess Diana's dresses, and pieces going all the way back to the 1700s. It was very well done. Did you know that the ordinance in Paris forbidding women to wear pants was only abolished in 2013? The lawmakers refused to do it in the 60s. And they had a video of people's reactions to the mini skirt that was both hilarious and infuriating. You guys would have loved it.


Wow! Wonderful to get to see the workshop.
Do you know how long the decorative arts exhibit will be on? I will be in Paris first week of June.
Haha about the pants ordinance. I am sufficiently ancient that I had to wear a skirt or dress to school every day- the year AFTER I graduated from high school, they started to allow girls to wear pants.


----------



## EmileH

So after lunch I walked through the Tuileries and I spied this woman and  I rudely took a stealth photo.


----------



## EmileH

Darn scarf1, it's over at the end of  April. It started in December.

This is the entrance. No photos were allowed inside. I liked the sayings including "it's too much" who ch I hear them say all the time in France. 

I went to catholic school and we could choose. I preferred skirts. But at least we were allowed to choose.

Some of the men in the video were actually saying that the girls in the mini skirts deserved whatever they got. [emoji15] in exactly those words. The women were judgmental but also kind of comical. At least they weren't violent.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks ladies. Gosh prepster, I'm blushing. You are too kind.
> 
> I tried to be very selective. You have to be at Hermes right?  I'm glad you guys like what I chose.
> 
> I had a special surprise yesterday. My SA arranged for a private tour of the workshop where they make SO bags. I was able to see them selecting and inspecting the leather, cutting, stitching and putting in handles. I also saw them making a saddle. It was amazing. I'll try to be more patient waiting for my SO bag. You should see the effort that each stitch takes.
> 
> I'm finished my shopping now so I'm relaxing. I went to a n incredible exhibit at the museum of decorative arts on rebellion in fashion. I was wishing the whole cafe could have come with me. They had one of Chanel's very first tweed suits, one of princess Diana's dresses, and pieces going all the way back to the 1700s. It was very well done. Did you know that the ordinance in Paris forbidding women to wear pants was only abolished in 2013? The lawmakers refused to do it in the 60s. And they had a video of people's reactions to the mini skirt that was both hilarious and infuriating. You guys would have loved it.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> So after lunch I walked through the Tuileries and I spied this woman and  I rudely took a stealth photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3665401


What an incredible experience to tour the workshop. And the exhibit sounds interesting too! That's one of the benefits of traveling alone. One can do things like this without worrying that the other person will be bored. I know my DH would accompany me without complaints but don't think he would be interested in history of women's fashion 
Is that sand in spy pic?


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> What an incredible experience to tour the workshop. And the exhibit sounds interesting too! That's one of the benefits of traveling alone. One can do things like this without worrying that the other person will be bored. I know my DH would accompany me without complaints but don't think he would be interested in history of women's fashion
> Is that sand in spy pic?



It's the dirt in the Tuileries. My louboutins are so dusty. 

It is the joy of traveling alone. I also try not to plan things. I planned a tour for today but I decided that I wanted to do something else and eat someplace else and I just canceled and changed.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's the dirt in the Tuileries. My louboutins are so dusty.
> 
> It is the joy of traveling alone. I also try not to plan things. I planned a tour for today but I decided that I wanted to do something else and eat someplace else and I just canceled and changed.


The only times that I felt like I was traveling alone were occasions when the DH was at meetings all day and I could float around and do whatever I liked.  When we are together all day in a new place, I feel like I am dragging him to places that he would rather not go to.  That being said, he usually comes along without too much complaint, but I know he has his limits and plenty of times he tells he ahead of time "NO SHOPPING!"


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> The only times that I felt like I was traveling alone were occasions when the DH was at meetings all day and I could float around and do whatever I liked.  When we are together all day in a new place, I feel like I am dragging him to places that he would rather not go to.  That being said, he usually comes along without too much complaint, but I know he has his limits and plenty of times he tells he ahead of time :NO SHOPPING!"



Sounds like the typical male. I am thankful that DH allows me alone time and that I am not afraid to do things on my own. But DH is coming on my next two trips. Because he's fun too.


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> I know my DH would accompany me without complaints but don't think he would be interested in history of women's fashion





gracekelly said:


> When we are together all day in a new place, I feel like I am dragging him to places that he would rather not go to.



I knew my bf was a keeper when, on our first trip together to Montreal, we went to see the JPG clothing exhibit - this is a guy who is completely not into fashion, but we went through the whole exhibit together and he enjoyed the artistic/creative aspects. 

But yeah, I DO NOT take him shopping. Neither of us enjoy that. I will show him my pretty things and ask his valued opinion after I've purchased as he does have similar taste.


----------



## Moirai

I rarely travel alone, accompanied by DH even to medical conferences. I enjoy traveling with him. He's open to shopping, sightseeing, trying new food and places. I'm very lucky but I know not to push it.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> The Tourist is also great for the clothes. And the scenery. One of my old favourites is The Talented Mr Ripley. And Blue Jasmine - Cate was perfect in that and I loved everything she wore.


I love The Talented Mr. Ripley.   I have the book but the movie is just so fab I never got around to the book.   I also like Evita.   I must have seen that movie thousands of times.   And then, not necessarily for the clothes, I like Dancer in the Dark.  It's sad but the dancing and singing offset that.   And early Fred Astaire movies, plus the much later one, On the Beach (definitely not a musical but wistful and sad, yet well done).   Oh, The House of Mirth based on an Edith Wharton novel.   The heroine, Lily Bart, wants to settle for marrying a rich if somewhat vapid man to keep her ensconced in an upscale social class but she can't bring herself to betray her ideals.   I love the music in it.  The oboe concerto by Marcello is one of my favorite pieces of music.   It's just so damn hard to marry a rich man!!!   

(I married an intellectual so it wasn't even an issue for me, thankfully).


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I also looked at shoes. There was nothing terribly exciting. I also went by Pierre hardy in the palais royal yesterday and didn't find much. At Hermes I ended up with black suede pointed toe pumps which I needed to replace a worn out 10 year old pair. The lovely SA also brought out these black blue suede flats that I thought looked cute and modern and would go with a lot of what I wear. They are leftover from a previous season. I'm sorry that I can't upload photos now.
> 
> The SAs were very kind. My non RTW SA came to say hello.after choosing my RTW I went to lunch.
> 
> Then I came back and looked at scarves. I found the two samourais colorways that I liked and looked at mousselines but didn't find anything interesting there. I bought the samourais.
> 
> Then I went to jewelry. I picked up the chain d'ancre enchainee rose gold bracelet and filet d'or ring that I had previously chosen. I also tried a few watches for future reference.
> 
> And... my SO will not be ready until my fall trip. I confirmed that it is still in production. And I am coming home with a b35 in etain. It was not the top color on my wishlist but I think I love it more than what I thought I wanted. My SA knows me so well.
> 
> Overall my trip was pleasant and peaceful. And I'm pretty much oine shopping for the trip.



Omg!!! The way you casually mentioned you got a b woot!!!! I love etain congrats!


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> I love The Talented Mr. Ripley.   I have the book but the movie is just so fab I never got around to the book.   I also like Evita.   I must have seen that movie thousands of times.   And then, not necessarily for the clothes, I like Dancer in the Dark.  It's sad but the dancing and singing offset that.   And early Fred Astaire movies, plus the much later one, On the Beach (definitely not a musical but wistful and sad, yet well done).   Oh, The House of Mirth based on an Edith Wharton novel.   The heroine, Lily Bart, wants to settle for marrying a rich if somewhat vapid man to keep her ensconced in an upscale social class but she can't bring herself to betray her ideals.   I love the music in it.  The oboe concerto by Marcello is one of my favorite pieces of music.   It's just so damn hard to marry a rich man!!!
> 
> (I married an intellectual so it wasn't even an issue for me, thankfully).


Speaking of musicals, Sound of Music with Julie Andrews is unforgettable, both in music, setting, and choreography. My two favorite period movie/series are Pride and Pride (both Colin Firth and Keira Knightley adaptations) and BBC's North and South. There are scenes in both that I could watch over and over again.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> The Tourist is also great for the clothes. And the scenery. One of my old favourites is The Talented Mr Ripley. And Blue Jasmine - Cate was perfect in that and I loved everything she wore.





gracekelly said:


> Everything about her look was the best even her lipstick.  Timeless too.
> Blue Jasmine led me to one of my CHANEL jackets and Cate's styling was great!



I have not see Blue Jasmine, but I'll look it up.  Great style in The Talented Mr. Ripley but it was so creepy, I couldn't get it out of my head.  I just Googled "Style and movies," and came up with Metropolitan, The Misfits, How to Marry a Millionaire, High Society, Charade, To Catch a Thief, and pretty much every Doris Day movie (she had such great clothes).  I've seen them all except the Misfits with Marilyn Monroe.  I liked the Tomb Raider movies for the juxtaposition of modern and high tech with her great ancestral estate.  To Catch a Thief was, of course, all Grace Kelly /Cary Grant élan, plus her beautiful clothes--and her phenomenal posture!  I love the Audrey Hepburn movies for the terrific Edith Head and Givenchy designs.



Moirai said:


> Speaking of musicals, Sound of Music with Julie Andrews is unforgettable, both in music, setting, and choreography. My two favorite period movie/series are Pride and Pride (both Colin Firth and Keira Knightley adaptations) and BBC's North and South. There are scenes in both that I could watch over and over again.



Yes, of course, Moirai, forgot about those... more watch-over-and-over stylish movies!  I think I mentioned The Forsythe Saga once before for the terrific period ambiance, clothes and houses.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> The Tourist is also great for the clothes. And the scenery. One of my old favourites is The Talented Mr Ripley. And Blue Jasmine - Cate was perfect in that and I loved everything she wore.


Blue Jasmine is what introduced me to a lot of the brands that I love today.  Cate looks amazing in that film.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks ladies. Gosh prepster, I'm blushing. You are too kind.
> 
> I tried to be very selective. You have to be at Hermes right?  I'm glad you guys like what I chose.
> 
> I had a special surprise yesterday. My SA arranged for a private tour of the workshop where they make SO bags. I was able to see them selecting and inspecting the leather, cutting, stitching and putting in handles. I also saw them making a saddle. It was amazing. I'll try to be more patient waiting for my SO bag. You should see the effort that each stitch takes.
> 
> I'm finished my shopping now so I'm relaxing. I went to a n incredible exhibit at the museum of decorative arts on rebellion in fashion. I was wishing the whole cafe could have come with me. They had one of Chanel's very first tweed suits, one of princess Diana's dresses, and pieces going all the way back to the 1700s. It was very well done. Did you know that the ordinance in Paris forbidding women to wear pants was only abolished in 2013? The lawmakers refused to do it in the 60s. And they had a video of people's reactions to the mini skirt that was both hilarious and infuriating. You guys would have loved it.


You had quite a couple of days!  The tour of the SO workshop will be a memory for a lifetime, thank you for sharing what you saw with us!  I would have really loved that exhibit on rebellion in fashion.  I took a course in college once I was done with my major and minor  classes and only had some humanities electives that I needed to take (liberal arts college  called the History of Fashion and it was incredible.  I love learning about how changes in fashion are tied to cultural and political changes.


----------



## Genie27

I found this article on Blue Jasmine...
https://www.forbes.com/sites/debora...wn-in-woody-allens-blue-jasmine/#2af17df7149b


----------



## EmileH

Mininana said:


> Omg!!! The way you casually mentioned you got a b woot!!!! I love etain congrats!



Lol. I am trying to keep it low key. There is so much stress for bags in Paris and I feel terribly spoiled to have what I have. 

Here she is 




I had a beautiful evening. Walked along the Seine to see the sunset. Had a steak frites and two glasses of Bordeaux. Isle flotant for dessert. There was a wonderful chill in the air despite my wispy mousseline around my neck. It makes one feel very alive. And I just received word that one of my favorite and the last of my aunts just passed away. It was expected, of cancer, and I couldn't  help her despite my efforts. But she's in a better place now and we are reminded to enjoy every day.


----------



## JolieS

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lol. I am trying to keep it low key. There is so much stress for bags in Paris and I feel terribly spoiled to have what I have.
> 
> Here she is
> 
> View attachment 3665651
> 
> 
> I had a beautiful evening. Walked along the Seine to see the sunset. Had a steak frites and two glasses of Bordeaux. Isle flotant for dessert. There was a wonderful chill in the air despite my wispy mousseline around my neck. It makes one feel very alive. And I just received word that one of my favorite and the last of my aunts just passed away. It was expected, of cancer, and I couldn't  help her despite my efforts. But she's in a better place now and we are reminded to enjoy every day.
> 
> View attachment 3665653
> View attachment 3665654
> View attachment 3665655
> View attachment 3665656
> View attachment 3665657


Ah, the Fontaine de Mars - such a cute traditional restaurant. Glad you enjoyed despite your recent sadness!


----------



## EmileH

You guys are in a roll with movies. Some of my favorites.

Blue Jasmin is a bit depressing. Woody Allen clearly hates the women of the UES. He savages her. All while wearing a Chanel jacket and carrying a birkin. Maybe skip that one. I liked Midnight in Paris much more.


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> Speaking of musicals, Sound of Music with Julie Andrews is unforgettable, both in music, setting, and choreography. My two favorite period movie/series are Pride and Pride (both Colin Firth and Keira Knightley adaptations) and BBC's North and South. There are scenes in both that I could watch over and over again.


Pride and Prejudice is one of my all time favorites (novel and Colin Firth BBC miniseries version), I actually have that BBC miniseries on DVD from thousands of years ago when we used to watch DVDs.  I remember I was allowed to stay up late to watch it when it came on the first time, and my mom was usually very strict about bedtime.  I really did not like the Kiera Knightly version, I don't think she brought the same charm to the role.  I didn't realize there was a BBC version of North and South as well.  I read that when I was young enough that I really don't remember the plot at all.  When I tried to remember just now I came up with some details (attractive playboy gets his leg amputated)...then I remembered that was War and Peace... Now I bet there must be a great miniseries for War and Peace.  I didn't read it until I was 20 or so because my mom kept warning me that it was awful and boring, but I liked it. I would put it in my all-time top 20 easily. Typical Russian novel to me: First 1/3 = character development and context with interchangeable and confusing names and nicknames, Second 1/3 = the most beautiful and poignant writing, unbelievable that this could be true considering that I read the translated version and wonder how sublime the original must be, Last 1/3 = drudgery.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Pride and Prejudice is one of my all time favorites (novel and Colin Firth BBC miniseries version), I actually have that BBC miniseries on DVD from thousands of years ago when we used to watch DVDs.  I remember I was allowed to stay up late to watch it when it came on the first time, and my mom was usually very strict about bedtime.  I really did not like the Kiera Knightly version, I don't think she brought the same charm to the role.  I didn't realize there was a BBC version of North and South as well.  I read that when I was young enough that I really don't remember the plot at all.  When I tried to remember just now I came up with some details (attractive playboy gets his leg amputated)...then I remembered that was War and Peace... Now I bet there must be a great miniseries for War and Peace.  I didn't read it until I was 20 or so because my mom kept warning me that it was awful and boring, but I liked it. I would put it in my all-time top 20 easily. Typical Russian novel to me: First 1/3 = character development and context with interchangeable and confusing names and nicknames, Second 1/3 = the most beautiful and poignant writing, unbelievable that this could be true considering that I read the translated version and wonder how sublime the original must be, Last 1/3 = drudgery.



So true. 

And Colin Firth in that white billowy shirt. [emoji6] I still have the DVD set. I won't let DH  get rid of of the DVD player and I watch these things at regular intervals. I didn't mind the Keira knightly version but the BBC series is the best.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You guys are in a roll with movies. Some of my favorites.
> 
> Blue Jasmin is a bit depressing. Woody Allen clearly hates the women of the UES. He savages her. All while wearing a Chanel jacket and carrying a birkin. Maybe skip that one. I liked Midnight in Paris much more.


I liked Vicky Cristina Barcelona


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I liked Vicky Cristina Barcelona



I haven't seen that one. I'll add it to my list.

Have you seen the Audrey Hepburn war and peace?


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lol. I am trying to keep it low key. There is so much stress for bags in Paris and I feel terribly spoiled to have what I have.
> 
> Here she is
> 
> View attachment 3665651
> 
> 
> I had a beautiful evening. Walked along the Seine to see the sunset. Had a steak frites and two glasses of Bordeaux. Isle flotant for dessert. There was a wonderful chill in the air despite my wispy mousseline around my neck. It makes one feel very alive. And I just received word that one of my favorite and the last of my aunts just passed away. It was expected, of cancer, and I couldn't  help her despite my efforts. But she's in a better place now and we are reminded to enjoy every day.
> 
> View attachment 3665653
> View attachment 3665654
> View attachment 3665655
> View attachment 3665656
> View attachment 3665657


Really beautiful.
So sorry about your aunt.  I hope you are doing OK today considering.


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> Pride and Prejudice is one of my all time favorites (novel and Colin Firth BBC miniseries version), I actually have that BBC miniseries on DVD from thousands of years ago when we used to watch DVDs.  I remember I was allowed to stay up late to watch it when it came on the first time, and my mom was usually very strict about bedtime.  I really did not like the Kiera Knightly version, I don't think she brought the same charm to the role.  I didn't realize there was a BBC version of North and South as well.  I read that when I was young enough that I really don't remember the plot at all.  When I tried to remember just now I came up with some details (attractive playboy gets his leg amputated)...then I remembered that was War and Peace... Now I bet there must be a great miniseries for War and Peace.  I didn't read it until I was 20 or so because my mom kept warning me that it was awful and boring, but I liked it. I would put it in my all-time top 20 easily. Typical Russian novel to me: First 1/3 = character development and context with interchangeable and confusing names and nicknames, Second 1/3 = the most beautiful and poignant writing, unbelievable that this could be true considering that I read the translated version and wonder how sublime the original must be, Last 1/3 = drudgery.


I love both P and P versions but I do really enjoy Knightley's version. She portrays a younger, more headstrong Lizzy. I wish the movie was longer. Didn't mean to mislead on North and South. The BBC series is not the same as the one you're referring to. I highly recommend this series.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> I love both P and P versions but I do really enjoy Knightley's version. She portrays a younger, more headstrong Lizzy. I wish the movie was longer. Didn't mean to mislead on North and South. The BBC series is not the same as the one you're referring to. I highly recommend this series.
> View attachment 3665677
> 
> View attachment 3665678



 I'm doing fine thanks.

Gosh I think I watched this mini series a thousand years ago. Maybe right after the Thornbirds. [emoji22]


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So true.
> 
> And Colin Firth in that white billowy shirt. [emoji6] I still have the DVD set. I won't let DH  get rid of of the DVD player and I watch these things at regular intervals. I didn't mind the Keira knightly version but the BBC series is the best.


Totally agree! I have the DVD of the Colin firth version, and regularly rewatch!
DH also likes Persuasion- with Ciaran Hinds. 
Also love the clothes in rear window as well as to catch a thief. 
Lately we have been watching foreign detective series. Check out streaming of MHZ choice. Recently finished watching the brunetti mysteries- set in Venice but acting in German with English subtitles. The scenery is the star.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lol. I am trying to keep it low key. There is so much stress for bags in Paris and I feel terribly spoiled to have what I have.
> 
> Here she is
> 
> View attachment 3665651
> 
> 
> I had a beautiful evening. Walked along the Seine to see the sunset. Had a steak frites and two glasses of Bordeaux. Isle flotant for dessert. There was a wonderful chill in the air despite my wispy mousseline around my neck. It makes one feel very alive. And I just received word that one of my favorite and the last of my aunts just passed away. It was expected, of cancer, and I couldn't  help her despite my efforts. But she's in a better place now and we are reminded to enjoy every day.
> 
> View attachment 3665653
> View attachment 3665654
> View attachment 3665655
> View attachment 3665656
> View attachment 3665657


Sorry to hear about your Aunt. 
Looks like you are having an amazing time ( and with shopping done, you can relax!)
Love to sit in the Tuileries and just people watch too!


----------



## Genie27

I'm sorry about your aunt, PbP. Love the pictures and the B is perfection! And Paris


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sorry to hear about the passing of your Aunt, PbP, may she RIP
The birkin is quite divine & so glad to see that you are enjoying your well deserved time in Paris
&taking a time out for a nice glass or two of Bordeaux.. Enjoy!!


----------



## Newton5817

nicole0612 said:


> I liked Vicky Cristina Barcelona





prepster said:


> I have not see Blue Jasmine, but I'll look it up.  Great style in The Talented Mr. Ripley but it was so creepy, I couldn't get it out of my head.  I just Googled "Style and movies," and came up with Metropolitan, The Misfits, How to Marry a Millionaire, High Society, Charade, To Catch a Thief, and pretty much every Doris Day movie (she had such great clothes).  I've seen them all except the Misfits with Marilyn Monroe.  I liked the Tomb Raider movies for the juxtaposition of modern and high tech with her great ancestral estate.  To Catch a Thief was, of course, all Grace Kelly /Cary Grant élan, plus her beautiful clothes--and her phenomenal posture!  I love the Audrey Hepburn movies for the terrific Edith Head and Givenchy designs.
> 
> Gwyneth Paltrow's clothes and bag in A Perfect Murder!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, of course, Moirai, forgot about those... more watch-over-and-over stylish movies!  I think I mentioned The Forsythe Saga once before for the terrific period ambiance, clothes and houses.


----------



## hoot

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lol. I am trying to keep it low key. There is so much stress for bags in Paris and I feel terribly spoiled to have what I have.
> 
> Here she is
> 
> View attachment 3665651



Oh my goodness! Your etain b is gorgeous!! Thank you for sharing. I prefer phw on bags (ghw is not a deal breaker though) but I love the combination of grey and gold so I chose ghw for my etain PO. You totally have me second guessing my decision with this beautiful photo! 

Congrats and I love that you travel alone! Please accept my condolences for your aunt's passing.


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lol. I am trying to keep it low key. There is so much stress for bags in Paris and I feel terribly spoiled to have what I have.
> 
> Here she is
> 
> View attachment 3665651
> 
> 
> I had a beautiful evening. Walked along the Seine to see the sunset. Had a steak frites and two glasses of Bordeaux. Isle flotant for dessert. There was a wonderful chill in the air despite my wispy mousseline around my neck. It makes one feel very alive. And I just received word that one of my favorite and the last of my aunts just passed away. It was expected, of cancer, and I couldn't  help her despite my efforts. But she's in a better place now and we are reminded to enjoy every day.
> 
> View attachment 3665653
> View attachment 3665654
> View attachment 3665655
> View attachment 3665656
> View attachment 3665657



Sorry for your loss [emoji22] *hugs*


----------



## Mininana

Also that etain B took my breath away. I love etain with PHW. It's so perfect.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

@PbP,  Congrats on getting the B! Etain is such a beautiful colour. And the rest of your purchases are so beautiful. Love your jewelry selection!

It's been more than 10 years since I travelled alone to Paris. Your pictures reminded me the joys and freedom of travelling alone back then. Am planning a trip end of the year to Paris by myself [emoji4][emoji4].

My condolences on the passing of your fave aunt. Glad that you are taking things well


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I had a special surprise yesterday. My SA arranged for a private tour of the workshop where they make SO bags. I was able to see them selecting and inspecting the leather, cutting, stitching and putting in handles. I also saw them making a saddle. It was amazing. I'll try to be more patient waiting for my SO bag. You should see the effort that each stitch takes.



I honestly gasped Oh My God when I read this.    Next trip can I go and hold your purse or coat or whatever?  Hail cabs for you (my specialty).  But you walk.  Any way I can be of assistance to justify being your shadow?  You can tell them I am your personal assistant.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lol. I am trying to keep it low key. There is so much stress for bags in Paris and I feel terribly spoiled to have what I have.
> 
> Here she is
> 
> View attachment 3665651
> 
> 
> I had a beautiful evening. Walked along the Seine to see the sunset. Had a steak frites and two glasses of Bordeaux. Isle flotant for dessert. There was a wonderful chill in the air despite my wispy mousseline around my neck. It makes one feel very alive. And I just received word that one of my favorite and the last of my aunts just passed away. It was expected, of cancer, and I couldn't  help her despite my efforts. But she's in a better place now and we are reminded to enjoy every day.
> 
> View attachment 3665653
> View attachment 3665654
> View attachment 3665655
> View attachment 3665656
> View attachment 3665657


PbP, I missed your post earlier, running out the door when I replied about North and South. Sorry for the lost of your aunt. She now rests in peace. The scenery pics look so peaceful and befitting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> View attachment 3665210
> 
> Rene Russo pulls this jacket off well in The Thomas Crown Affair.  I love everything she wears in this movie.  It might be a fun date-night look.
> 
> Unrelated...Her character was such an enigma.  I have always wondered what her house would look like.



I think this is one of the sexiest movies of all time.


----------



## imagineme

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lol. I am trying to keep it low key. There is so much stress for bags in Paris and I feel terribly spoiled to have what I have.
> 
> Here she is
> 
> View attachment 3665651
> 
> 
> I had a beautiful evening. Walked along the Seine to see the sunset. Had a steak frites and two glasses of Bordeaux. Isle flotant for dessert. There was a wonderful chill in the air despite my wispy mousseline around my neck. It makes one feel very alive. And I just received word that one of my favorite and the last of my aunts just passed away. It was expected, of cancer, and I couldn't  help her despite my efforts. But she's in a better place now and we are reminded to enjoy every day.
> 
> View attachment 3665653
> View attachment 3665654
> View attachment 3665655
> View attachment 3665656
> View attachment 3665657



This sounds like a divine trip.  I am loving living vicariously. ( of course that is what I do as I look at everyone's beautiful bags and scarves too![emoji3])
Enjoy the rest of your time


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lol. I am trying to keep it low key. There is so much stress for bags in Paris and I feel terribly spoiled to have what I have.
> 
> Here she is
> 
> View attachment 3665651
> 
> 
> I had a beautiful evening. Walked along the Seine to see the sunset. Had a steak frites and two glasses of Bordeaux. Isle flotant for dessert. There was a wonderful chill in the air despite my wispy mousseline around my neck. It makes one feel very alive. And I just received word that one of my favorite and the last of my aunts just passed away. It was expected, of cancer, and I couldn't  help her despite my efforts. But she's in a better place now and we are reminded to enjoy every day.
> 
> View attachment 3665653
> View attachment 3665654
> View attachment 3665655
> View attachment 3665656
> View attachment 3665657



I'm so sorry for you that your Aunt died.  I hope enjoying the beauty of Paris, and taking good care of yourself on your trip gives you comfort.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cordeliere said:


> I think this is one of the sexiest movies of all time.



And the dance scene wasn't too shabby either...


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Speaking of musicals, Sound of Music with Julie Andrews is unforgettable, both in music, setting, and choreography. My two favorite period movie/series are Pride and Pride (both Colin Firth and Keira Knightley adaptations) and BBC's North and South. There are scenes in both that I could watch over and over again.


Colin Firth is a great actor.  I saw him in A Single Man, a movie made by Tom Ford.   I haven't seen any other of his movies so if anyone can comment that'd be great.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> I have not see Blue Jasmine, but I'll look it up.  Great style in The Talented Mr. Ripley but it was so creepy, I couldn't get it out of my head.  I just Googled "Style and movies," and came up with Metropolitan, The Misfits, How to Marry a Millionaire, High Society, Charade, To Catch a Thief, and pretty much every Doris Day movie (she had such great clothes).  I've seen them all except the Misfits with Marilyn Monroe.  I liked the Tomb Raider movies for the juxtaposition of modern and high tech with her great ancestral estate.  To Catch a Thief was, of course, all Grace Kelly /Cary Grant élan, plus her beautiful clothes--and her phenomenal posture!  I love the Audrey Hepburn movies for the terrific Edith Head and Givenchy designs.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, of course, Moirai, forgot about those... more watch-over-and-over stylish movies!  I think I mentioned The Forsythe Saga once before for the terrific period ambiance, clothes and houses.


I liked The Misfits.   It was written by Arthur Miller (Marilyn's last husband).    I think it was a personally psychologically intense movie for her to be in, it triggered some of her buttons/issues.   She adored Clark Gable and I gather that the intensity of the movie (its affect on her) made it harder on him and he died shortly afterwards.   That was hard for her to live with.   

You guys have great memories of movies with clothes.   Taking my breath away.


----------



## San2222

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lol. I am trying to keep it low key. There is so much stress for bags in Paris and I feel terribly spoiled to have what I have.
> 
> Here she is
> 
> View attachment 3665651
> 
> 
> I had a beautiful evening. Walked along the Seine to see the sunset. Had a steak frites and two glasses of Bordeaux. Isle flotant for dessert. There was a wonderful chill in the air despite my wispy mousseline around my neck. It makes one feel very alive. And I just received word that one of my favorite and the last of my aunts just passed away. It was expected, of cancer, and I couldn't  help her despite my efforts. But she's in a better place now and we are reminded to enjoy every day.
> 
> View attachment 3665653
> View attachment 3665654
> View attachment 3665655
> View attachment 3665656
> View attachment 3665657


Condolences to your loss...hope you are doing ok. Yes, def live each day to its fullest!!

Really lovely photos...oh how I miss Paris already and was just there not too long ago! I love to travel there alone too, get my shopping done without the nagging...enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> You had quite a couple of days!  The tour of the SO workshop will be a memory for a lifetime, thank you for sharing what you saw with us!  I would have really loved that exhibit on rebellion in fashion.  I took a course in college once I was done with my major and minor  classes and only had some humanities electives that I needed to take (liberal arts college  called the History of Fashion and it was incredible.  I love learning about how changes in fashion are tied to cultural and political changes.


Isn't the history of fashion so interesting?   I have been reading a lot about WW1 this year (got an 80 percent right on an on-line quiz on how much do you know about WW1   ).   In the first decade of the 20th century, the Edwardian era, women wore such gorgeous long white lace dresses.   And then, pouf!  the War happened and clothes immediately started on their evolution to modernity and practicality.


----------



## Genie27

Eagle, that movie (a single man) is also a fave - and Colin. I really like Tom Ford's eye for beauty. 

If you have not seen Colin Firth in anything else, I'd recommend you check him out in the Pride&Prejudice series.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> I honestly gasped Oh My God when I read this.    Next trip can I go and hold your purse or coat or whatever?  Hail cabs for you (my specialty).  But you walk.  Any way I can be of assistance to justify being your shadow?  You can tell them I am your personal assistant.


And, I will be your shadow, Cordy.  PCP + Cordy = double benefit to eagle


----------



## Notorious Pink

Just popping in! I think I am the only one who remembers the Richard Gere movie "Dr T and the Women" directed by Robert Altman. I wonder if it still holds up but I LOVED the fashion in that movie. 

Sounds like you are having a fabulous and productive trip, PBP! We are there with you across the miles. Sending hugs and condolences on the loss of your aunt. [emoji253]


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> Colin Firth is a great actor.  I saw him in A Single Man, a movie made by Tom Ford.   I haven't seen any other of his movies so if anyone can comment that'd be great.


Eagle, P and P is the movie women remember Colin Firth by. This is the most loved adaptation of Austen's book.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> And, I will be your shadow, Cordy.  PCP + Cordy = double benefit to eagle



Now we are talking entourage.   Everyone will be wondering who that important and fashionable person is.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Now we are talking entourage.   Everyone will be wondering who that important and fashionable person is.



You guys are funny. They are so nice to me here. And I'm certainly not a VIP by their standards. I am just loyal to my team. I come back in a regular basis and I try to be nice. I had to go back to after sales service and the lovely woman there couldn't find me in the computer at first. We were laughing. They keep a running total on your purchases. This one is only in Europe. She told me.It was much less than I thought. [emoji56]

Colin firth is great in pride and prejudice of course. And his oscar is for the kings speech I believe. I also enjoy a good stupid chick flick as well. He plays Mark Darcy in the Bridget jones series. He is also in my favorite snippet of love actually. Very sweet. 

The exhibit on fashion had a loop of fashion in movies and television and of course there was the scene where lady Sybil wore pants in downtown Abby. I didn't realize that suits and skirts in the 1940s were more narrow due to fabric rationing. Dior's early dresses were seen as a huge extravagance.


----------



## EmileH

Etain is nice with either hardware. I wanted to bring out the cooler tones so this was good for me. I think hardware is the least important aspect of the bag so I'm open to either. Only two of my bags ended up being gold hardware.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Darn scarf1, it's over at the end of  April. It started in December.
> 
> This is the entrance. No photos were allowed inside. I liked the sayings including "it's too much" who ch I hear them say all the time in France.
> 
> I went to catholic school and we could choose. I preferred skirts. But at least we were allowed to choose.
> 
> Some of the men in the video were actually saying that the girls in the mini skirts deserved whatever they got. [emoji15] in exactly those words. The women were judgmental but also kind of comical. At least they weren't violent.
> 
> View attachment 3665407


This is so interesting, I was at the same exhibition in December 




Sorry about you aunt, just went through the same, my last aunt died at 93.


----------



## ari

ari said:


> This is so interesting, I was at the same exhibition in December
> View attachment 3666161
> 
> View attachment 3666162
> 
> Sorry about you aunt, just went through the same, my last aunt died at 93.


Actually the one i visited looks like it was different exhibition
 Musée des Arts Décoratifs

 exhibition „Tenue correcte exigée“ at Musée des Arts Décoratifs
Featuring more than 400 garments and accessories, portraits, caricatures and objects, this original and unexpected exhibition explores the liberties taken with dress codes and how they breached moral values


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Actually the one i visited looks like it was different exhibition
> Musée des Arts Décoratifs
> 
> exhibition „Tenue correcte exigée“ at Musée des Arts Décoratifs
> Featuring more than 400 garments and accessories, portraits, caricatures and objects, this original and unexpected exhibition explores the liberties taken with dress codes and how they breached moral values



Ari it was the same one. I recognize your photos. It was really well done wasn't it?


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari it was the same one. I recognize your photos. It was really well done wasn't it?


yes, it was very interesting! it was great fun!


----------



## EmileH

Thanks for your well wishes for my aunt. I am not sad. She was elderly and did not suffer. She definitely went straight to heaven.

What I feel is extremely thankful. My mother was one of eight children born of Italian immigrants. My grandparents came from Italy with nothing and worked hard. My mother's generation had at best elementary school educations and could not read but that was better than their parents. Of the eight siblings and 8 spouses only one uncle remains. My generation was able to go even further and have happy successful lives. I am very lucky to have the education and experiences that I do including the ability to enjoy paris. So I am thankful to their two generations. In particular this aunt was very supportive of education and encouraged me when I was young, so I feel very indebted to her. This is truly what is amazing about America. I hope we never forget that and that it continues for future generations.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> I honestly gasped Oh My God when I read this.    Next trip can I go and hold your purse or coat or whatever?  Hail cabs for you (my specialty).  But you walk.  Any way I can be of assistance to justify being your shadow?  You can tell them I am your personal assistant.


I have been thinking the same thing. @Pocketbook Pup, wouldn't you just love a trail of scarf-bedecked ladies following you eagerly around Paris? We could take pictures with you IN them!!


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> Isn't the history of fashion so interesting?   I have been reading a lot about WW1 this year (got an 80 percent right on an on-line quiz on how much do you know about WW1   ).   In the first decade of the 20th century, the Edwardian era, women wore such gorgeous long white lace dresses.   And then, pouf!  the War happened and clothes immediately started on their evolution to modernity and practicality.


Downton Abbey chronicled this change so well, didn't it? The clothes!!! The hats!!!!


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> I have been thinking the same thing. @Pocketbook Pup, wouldn't you just love a trail of scarf-bedecked ladies following you eagerly around Paris? We could take pictures with you IN them!!


Sign me up!


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> I have been thinking the same thing. @Pocketbook Pup, wouldn't you just love a trail of scarf-bedecked ladies following you eagerly around Paris? We could take pictures with you IN them!!



You guys are too funny. I don't like to be in pictures but you can come anyway.


----------



## EmileH

For anyone who doesn't have access to my instagram, bride and groom at lunch today. Note her Jean jacket [emoji1]


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> For anyone who doesn't have access to my instagram, bride and groom at lunch today. Note her Jean jacket [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666505


Fabulous! Did you manage to see her shoes? Just curious. Also only one wine glass? Is this before or after the ceremony? LOL


----------



## Cygne18

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for your well wishes for my aunt. I am not sad. She was elderly and did not suffer. She definitely went straight to heaven.
> 
> What I feel is extremely thankful. My mother was one of eight children born of Italian immigrants. My grandparents came from Italy with nothing and worked hard. My mother's generation had at best elementary school educations and could not read but that was better than their parents. Of the eight siblings and 8 spouses only one uncle remains. My generation was able to go even further and have happy successful lives. I am very lucky to have the education and experiences that I do including the ability to enjoy paris. So I am thankful to their two generations. In particular this aunt was very supportive of education and encouraged me when I was young, so I feel very indebted to her. This is truly what is amazing about America. I hope we never forget that and that it continues for future generations.



Thank you so much for sharing your adventures with us, PdP! I love all of the pics and hearing about your family. I'm glad your auntie is in a better place. Hope you are enjoying the rest of your trip! Looking forward to hearing more. Wonderful Etain B! Ooh la la!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for your well wishes for my aunt. I am not sad. She was elderly and did not suffer. She definitely went straight to heaven.
> 
> What I feel is extremely thankful. My mother was one of eight children born of Italian immigrants. My grandparents came from Italy with nothing and worked hard. My mother's generation had at best elementary school educations and could not read but that was better than their parents. Of the eight siblings and 8 spouses only one uncle remains. My generation was able to go even further and have happy successful lives. I am very lucky to have the education and experiences that I do including the ability to enjoy paris. So I am thankful to their two generations. In particular this aunt was very supportive of education and encouraged me when I was young, so I feel very indebted to her. This is truly what is amazing about America. I hope we never forget that and that it continues for future generations.


Very sorry for your loss and kudos to you for your stoicism.  It is still hard with a relative who meant a lot to you.

I wish DH and I had taken a picture of the bride in the wedding dress playing the slots after her Reno wedding.   Your bride was at least enjoying her wedding meal with the bridegroom!  Too bad she wasn't eating something with a red sauce lol!

The etain is stunning with palladium.  Great cool color and neutral.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The King of Prussia Mall just became a more dangerous place:  The new Bvlgari store is open.


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> I love both P and P versions but I do really enjoy Knightley's version. She portrays a younger, more headstrong Lizzy. I wish the movie was longer. Didn't mean to mislead on North and South. The BBC series is not the same as the one you're referring to. I highly recommend this series.
> View attachment 3665677
> 
> View attachment 3665678


Thank you!  This actually seems much more like something I would be into.  I am kind of surprised that I have never heard of the novel somehow.


----------



## nicole0612

scarf1 said:


> Totally agree! I have the DVD of the Colin firth version, and regularly rewatch!
> DH also likes Persuasion- with Ciaran Hinds.
> Also love the clothes in rear window as well as to catch a thief.
> Lately we have been watching foreign detective series. Check out streaming of MHZ choice. Recently finished watching the brunetti mysteries- set in Venice but acting in German with English subtitles. The scenery is the star.


I believe I have Persuasion on VHS!  I completely forgot that there was a film version.  That book is one of my favorites of all time.  So sweet and so subtle.  My gosh, so romantic!


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> Actually the one i visited looks like it was different exhibition
> Musée des Arts Décoratifs
> 
> exhibition „Tenue correcte exigée“ at Musée des Arts Décoratifs
> Featuring more than 400 garments and accessories, portraits, caricatures and objects, this original and unexpected exhibition explores the liberties taken with dress codes and how they breached moral values


Thanks for adding the additional photos Ari, it really sounds sensational.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for your well wishes for my aunt. I am not sad. She was elderly and did not suffer. She definitely went straight to heaven.
> 
> What I feel is extremely thankful. My mother was one of eight children born of Italian immigrants. My grandparents came from Italy with nothing and worked hard. My mother's generation had at best elementary school educations and could not read but that was better than their parents. Of the eight siblings and 8 spouses only one uncle remains. My generation was able to go even further and have happy successful lives. I am very lucky to have the education and experiences that I do including the ability to enjoy paris. So I am thankful to their two generations. In particular this aunt was very supportive of education and encouraged me when I was young, so I feel very indebted to her. This is truly what is amazing about America. I hope we never forget that and that it continues for future generations.


This is so inspiring.  It is easy to forget these days.  Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> For anyone who doesn't have access to my instagram, bride and groom at lunch today. Note her Jean jacket [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666505


Fantastic! Well I guess you can wear a leather jacket with jeans if this lovely bride can wear a jean jacket with her wedding gown!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pocketbook Pup said:


> For anyone who doesn't have access to my instagram, bride and groom at lunch today. Note her Jean jacket [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666505



Loved seeing this photo.. leave it to the French for doing something so extraordinary & so beautiful...


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> Fabulous! Did you manage to see her shoes? Just curious. Also only one wine glass? Is this before or after the ceremony? LOL


And it's Rose.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Now we are talking entourage.   Everyone will be wondering who that important and fashionable person is.


Or parade.


----------



## eagle1002us

scarf1 said:


> Sign me up!


Moma and scarf 1, consider it done!   (I think b/c Easter is this weekend, it should be an Easter Parade with everyone showing off their ensembles).


----------



## EmileH

Ladies... wish you were here with your easter parade.

I bought a pair of classic lanvin flats. Wore them out of the store. They seem comfy. Will report back. [emoji2]


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> And it's Rose.



Her shoes were simple ballet flats. I don't know if it was before or after. Maybe they can only afford one glass? Just a snapshot in time.


----------



## EmileH

Ladies, I'm on the move. Happy tummy, happy feet... let's see where they lead me.


----------



## Cygne18

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ladies, I'm on the move. Happy tummy, happy feet... let's see where they lead me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3667164
> 
> 
> View attachment 3667163



These look great on you, PdP. Can't go wrong with Lanvin flats. And they have just a little bit of arch support in them, unlike most ballet flats. Hope you have a lovely sweet in that famous, green bag....


----------



## San2222

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ladies... wish you were here with your easter parade.
> 
> I bought a pair of classic lanvin flats. Wore them out of the store. They seem comfy. Will report back. [emoji2]



Yes yes let us know, always looking for comfortable flats, so far I tried chanel, Valentino and rv but I wouldn't consider them the most comfy walking shoes.


----------



## Genie27

I want to join this bevy of H and C wearing ladies for a promenade down FSH. I don't even need to buy anything.


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ladies, I'm on the move. Happy tummy, happy feet... let's see where they lead me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3667164
> 
> View attachment 3667163


I will join the parade behind you! Go lead us to shop/sight-see


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ladies, I'm on the move. Happy tummy, happy feet... let's see where they lead me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3667164
> 
> 
> View attachment 3667163





tabbi001 said:


> I will join the parade behind you! Go lead us to shop/sight-see



Me too! Where we we headed? [emoji4]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Etain is nice with either hardware. I wanted to bring out the cooler tones so this was good for me. I think hardware is the least important aspect of the bag so I'm open to either. Only two of my bags ended up being gold hardware.



Totally agree.


----------



## cremel

Oh the macaron!

Yum yum[emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Happy Friday everyone! Let's try something new today.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Just popping in! I think I am the only one who remembers the Richard Gere movie "Dr T and the Women" directed by Robert Altman. I wonder if it still holds up but I LOVED the fashion in that movie.
> 
> Sounds like you are having a fabulous and productive trip, PBP! We are there with you across the miles. Sending hugs and condolences on the loss of your aunt. [emoji253]


Dr. T and the Women shows up on cable now and then.  I will have to check it out.  I love Gere.   His early (break-out?) movie, American Gigolo, is dark but good.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Let's try something new today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3667355


what is this scent like?


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for your well wishes for my aunt. I am not sad. She was elderly and did not suffer. She definitely went straight to heaven.
> 
> What I feel is extremely thankful. My mother was one of eight children born of Italian immigrants. My grandparents came from Italy with nothing and worked hard. My mother's generation had at best elementary school educations and could not read but that was better than their parents. Of the eight siblings and 8 spouses only one uncle remains. My generation was able to go even further and have happy successful lives. I am very lucky to have the education and experiences that I do including the ability to enjoy paris. So I am thankful to their two generations. In particular this aunt was very supportive of education and encouraged me when I was young, so I feel very indebted to her. This is truly what is amazing about America. I hope we never forget that and that it continues for future generations.


A co-worker's grandfather died.  The co-worker said his grandfather was ok about passing, saying "I've lived my time."  I've always liked that attitude.  Past generations got out of the way (so to speak) to make room for us, and we've got to do the same for future generations.   I can never understand magazine articles or tv clips on living forever, i.e., there's an article in Town & Country on, "Are you rich enough to live forever?"  Who would want to?  Earth is a pretty stressful place.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Oh the macaron!
> 
> Yum yum[emoji1][emoji1]


Something like a macaroon is what I was hoping for.   Evidently Laduree is opening a macaroon place/restaurant in Georgetown this spring.


----------



## Genie27

Eagle they are two different (and differently delicious) things
Macaron - the egg white and sugar meringue  cookie sandwich French confection from Laduree etc
Macaroon - coconut and sugar perfection.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> Something like a macaroon is what I was hoping for.   Evidently Laduree is opening a macaroon place/restaurant in Georgetown this spring.



Yes it's true. And one in union station. I'm so jealous. 

I went to a concert at St Chapelle then walked around a bit. The last time I was at Notre Dame on easter I was 16.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> Something like a macaroon is what I was hoping for.   Evidently Laduree is opening a macaroon place/restaurant in Georgetown this spring.



Oh nice!!!


----------



## EmileH

Brief rant: what the f&@# is up with people holding up their phones and taking photographs or videos during live performances? Is there no civility in the world any more?


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> what is this scent like?



It only has been a few hours so I cannot say if it is long lasting. It seems to work well with the weather today.  

So far I could feel the scent of: osmanthe, orange, tea. And another very subtle note I could smell is some kind of herbal but I don't know what it is. It is kind of one kind of candy that DH likes. Let me text him and find out...

I really like it. I prefer the ones that don't have 100 notes in.  [emoji1]

Overall I would give a 4.5 out of 5.


----------



## cremel

Eagle I got DH to reply my question about the herbal candy he loves while he's in a meeting[emoji4][emoji4].

The subtle note that smells like herbal is the licorice scent.  

That candy is from La Cure Gourmande.

This perfume is very quiet. I really love it[emoji173]. It is suitable for this spring weather here.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Brief rant: what the f&@# is up with people holding up their phones and taking photographs or videos during live performances? Is there no civility in the world any more?



In the US there are announcements about NO photos or videos or audios. The unions here are pretty strong. Maybe that's the difference?


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Brief rant: what the f&@# is up with people holding up their phones and taking photographs or videos during live performances? Is there no civility in the world any more?



I know!!! 

During the show in vegas we went for my girlfriends' 40th birthday party, I see phones left and right filming. It's a show that could use a bit privacy. In the end the security guys had to come to ask them one by one to respect the rules.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes it's true. And one in union station. I'm so jealous.
> 
> I went to a concert at St Chapelle then walked around a bit. The last time I was at Notre Dame on easter I was 16.
> 
> View attachment 3667655
> View attachment 3667656



Thanks for sharing ppup!!! I miss Paris!!  I miss the walk along the river!!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Brief rant: what the f&@# is up with people holding up their phones and taking photographs or videos during live performances? Is there no civility in the world any more?


It amazes me that people video something rather than enjoy it in real time.  They probably never look at it again either.


----------



## momasaurus

I need new sheets. Must feel divine and do well in the washer/drier. I live alone at the moment, so I can get WHATEVER I WANT!! Ideas?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Brief rant: what the f&@# is up with people holding up their phones and taking photographs or videos during live performances? Is there no civility in the world any more?



Not really... Sad to think but with social media, very little is sacred now..


----------



## EmileH

Momasaurus they do it despite announcements in multiple languages in Boston, philly and here In paris. I don't know about New York. 

Is it not common sense? 1. Enjoy the moment and the performance. 2. Don't distract those sitting around you who want to enjoy the performance.


----------



## EmileH

hotshot said:


> Not really... Sad to think but with social media, very little is sacred now..



Seriously. In case anyone here didn't know: it's rude and inappropriate to do this. 

Moma:, as far as sheets I like a cotton sateen not percale. They feel more luxurious and don't  wrinkle as much. Royal velvet used to be my favorite. I think they sold out and they are made in china now. They aren't as good. Believe it or not Restoration Hardware has nice sheets. I think they are the ones we are using now. The chihuahua seems to approve. My third favorite are Sferra. They have a slightly less expensive line that is still quite nice.


----------



## EmileH

By the way, this time they were American and in the early 60s. Most of the time when I see it, it's people in this age group. Do baby boomers need a course in digital etiquette? [emoji849] ok I'll stop now.


----------



## Genie27

This convo reminded me of my first trip to the US as a kid - we did Disney, Universal, NY, SF, LA etc. My dad remembers none of it because he was so busy with his camcorder recording everything that we never viewed again. He said "never again" and we had lots of other trips after that which were more memorable for him.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Seriously. In case anyone here didn't know: it's rude and inappropriate to do this.
> 
> Moma:, as far as sheets I like a cotton sateen not percale. They feel more luxurious and don't  wrinkle as much. Royal velvet used to be my favorite. I think they sold out and they are made in china now. They aren't as good. Believe it or not Restoration Hardware has nice sheets. I think they are the ones we are using now. The chihuahua seems to approve. My third favorite are Sferra. They have a slightly less expensive line that is still quite nice.



Yes Restoration Hardware! I also use other stuff from that store. Good quality. However it could be pricy on some items.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Momasaurus they do it despite announcements in multiple languages in Boston, philly and here In paris. I don't know about New York.
> 
> Is it not common sense? 1. Enjoy the moment and the performance. 2. Don't distract those sitting around you who want to enjoy the performance.



It is common sense & common courtesy, but we all know there are many who don't respect rules
They do it here in NYC as well ( Broadway, Philharmonic, Carnegie Hall & they ask that cell  phones be turned off & no recording devices as well)
But as mentioned, not too much is sacred these days especially with social media


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes it's true. And one in union station. I'm so jealous.
> 
> I went to a concert at St Chapelle then walked around a bit. The last time I was at Notre Dame on easter I was 16.
> 
> View attachment 3667655
> View attachment 3667656


This interior pix of Notre Dame is the most beautiful pix of it I have ever seen.  I thought it might be lovely for you to be in Paris close to Easter.   Sounds like it is.   
I obviously don't know desserts:  macaroon vs. macaron.    But I am never fussy about sweet things.   Glad to know about the Union Station Laduree.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Eagle I got DH to reply my question about the herbal candy he loves while he's in a meeting[emoji4][emoji4].
> 
> The subtle note that smells like herbal is the licorice scent.
> 
> That candy is from La Cure Gourmande.
> 
> This perfume is very quiet. I really love it[emoji173]. It is suitable for this spring weather here.



I love licorice.   It's been a little hard to get Allsorts around here since I cut way back on sugar.  I have had an unopened bag for like 6 mos.   Don't dare open it.   I think the area stores that sold it have seen a decrease in demand.   That'd be me.  Sadly.
But Cremel, you're also mentioning an H Perfume?  If you don't mind, what's the name of the perfume and what is the scent like?  I got a little derailed over the licorice discussion.  If a perfume has a licorice scent, I might just chug it down.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I believe I have Persuasion on VHS!  I completely forgot that there was a film version.  That book is one of my favorites of all time.  So sweet and so subtle.  My gosh, so romantic!


I never read Jane Austen, altho I've been told I would like it.  I did read George Eliot's Middlemarch, which I liked.   Madame Bovery and her amethyst necklace!  (or was that in Middlemarch?).   And a bunch of Edith Wharton novels.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> It only has been a few hours so I cannot say if it is long lasting. It seems to work well with the weather today.
> 
> So far I could feel the scent of: osmanthe, orange, tea. And another very subtle note I could smell is some kind of herbal but I don't know what it is. It is kind of one kind of candy that DH likes. Let me text him and find out...
> 
> I really like it. I prefer the ones that don't have 100 notes in.  [emoji1]
> 
> Overall I would give a 4.5 out of 5.


Ok, I see what you're saying.   I have to look up osmanthe.  Everything sounds delicious.


----------



## Love Of My Life

momasaurus said:


> I need new sheets. Must feel divine and do well in the washer/drier. I live alone at the moment, so I can get WHATEVER I WANT!! Ideas?


In addition to Sferra that has been mentioned, Anichini & Frette are quite divine & luxurious
(There is a Frette outlet with previous seasons at Woodbuy Commons)


----------



## JolieS

hotshot said:


> In addition to Sferra that has been mentioned, Anichini & Frette are quite divine & luxurious
> (There is a Frette outlet with previous seasons at Woodbuy Commons)


In addition to Frette, which I adore, there is also Schweitzer Linen out of NYC that carries many exclusive bedding products, mostly Italian. Long-wearing and well priced for the quality.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Genie27 said:


> Eagle they are two different (and differently delicious) things
> Macaron - the egg white and sugar meringue  cookie sandwich French confection from Laduree etc
> Macaroon - coconut and sugar perfection.



Yes, exactly. Being Jewish I always confused the two and I loooooooove chocolate covered macaroons (which are one of those things that are often served at dessert-time during holiday meals - along with mandelbread, honey cake, chocolate jelly rings.... mmm......getting hungry.....)


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> I love licorice.   It's been a little hard to get Allsorts around here since I cut way back on sugar.  I have had an unopened bag for like 6 mos.   Don't dare open it.   I think the area stores that sold it have seen a decrease in demand.   That'd be me.  Sadly.



Aaaah, more sweets! When DS1 was going to his first professional voice coach, it was just down the block from a little old-school candy store where they make their own chocolates. The back wall was stocked with jars of different kinds of licorice and every week we would try another one! After two years of tasting and trying, I think my favorite was the mini all-sorts. Yummmmmm!!!!! 

If you're ever in NYC, it's on W55th st. - Myzel Chocolates - 
http://www.myzels.com/


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> I need new sheets. Must feel divine and do well in the washer/drier. I live alone at the moment, so I can get WHATEVER I WANT!! Ideas?



I don't have a brand recommendation but I like at least 600 thread count and not sateen finish.  I usually just order from Linen Source.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Seriously. In case anyone here didn't know: it's rude and inappropriate to do this.
> 
> Moma:, as far as sheets I like a cotton sateen not percale. They feel more luxurious and don't  wrinkle as much. Royal velvet used to be my favorite. I think they sold out and they are made in china now. They aren't as good. Believe it or not Restoration Hardware has nice sheets. I think they are the ones we are using now. The chihuahua seems to approve. My third favorite are Sferra. They have a slightly less expensive line that is still quite nice.



Funny I just said not sateen.    So Moma, no matter which you select, it will be good.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> Ok, I see what you're saying.   I have to look up osmanthe.  Everything sounds delicious.



Make sure you try it out before buying. It's a very quiet perfume.  It's on the subtle side for all notes that I smelt. Any H store has the sample. 

It's now the end of the day I could tell you this is not an extremely long lasting one but it's good enough for me.  

To my nose after a full day wear, the main notes are: orange, osmanthe, tea, and a slight licorice.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Yes, exactly. Being Jewish I always confused the two and I loooooooove chocolate covered macaroons (which are one of those things that are often served at dessert-time during holiday meals - along with mandelbread, honey cake, chocolate jelly rings.... mmm......getting hungry.....)


DH, who is Jewish, clued me on to hamantaschen.  If I had known there were that many goodies (mandelbread?  chocolate jelly rings? honey cake?) . . . I never knew what I was missing.  DH fam is strictly dedicated chocolate cake people.  We do share that preference.  But it sounds like you _really_ celebrate a holiday!


----------



## momasaurus

Thank you all for the bedding recommendations! Will investigate tomorrow.


----------



## QuelleFromage

momasaurus said:


> Thank you all for the bedding recommendations! Will investigate tomorrow.


i also recommend Matteo and Oasis Linen...however Oasis is easier to care for. Matteo can't really be machine washed for long!


----------



## Hermezzy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you so much. I knew that I would like the belted waist style. It works well for my figure. Overall I thought Alexander McQueen was a good brand for me. There were a few other pieces that I left behind for now. Let's see how much trouble I get into today. [emoji38]


Sorry so late to this, pup, but I am a HUGE fan of McQueen- love how the clothes fit...the jacket is beautiful and it really works for you!


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> I never read Jane Austen, altho I've been told I would like it.  I did read George Eliot's Middlemarch, which I liked.   Madame Bovery and her amethyst necklace!  (or was that in Middlemarch?).   And a bunch of Edith Wharton novels.



Never read Jane Austen? [emoji15] You absolutely must. Gosh I have read each one at least 20 times.


----------



## Hermezzy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks ladies. Gosh prepster, I'm blushing. You are too kind.
> 
> I tried to be very selective. You have to be at Hermes right?  I'm glad you guys like what I chose.
> 
> I had a special surprise yesterday. My SA arranged for a private tour of the workshop where they make SO bags. I was able to see them selecting and inspecting the leather, cutting, stitching and putting in handles. I also saw them making a saddle. It was amazing. I'll try to be more patient waiting for my SO bag. You should see the effort that each stitch takes.
> 
> I'm finished my shopping now so I'm relaxing. I went to a n incredible exhibit at the museum of decorative arts on rebellion in fashion. I was wishing the whole cafe could have come with me. They had one of Chanel's very first tweed suits, one of princess Diana's dresses, and pieces going all the way back to the 1700s. It was very well done. Did you know that the ordinance in Paris forbidding women to wear pants was only abolished in 2013? The lawmakers refused to do it in the 60s. And they had a video of people's reactions to the mini skirt that was both hilarious and infuriating. You guys would have loved it.


Oh pup, I'm so riveted by your tour of the workshop...it sounds incredible.  I'd find such a trip enthralling...


----------



## Hermezzy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lol. I am trying to keep it low key. There is so much stress for bags in Paris and I feel terribly spoiled to have what I have.
> 
> Here she is
> 
> View attachment 3665651
> 
> 
> I had a beautiful evening. Walked along the Seine to see the sunset. Had a steak frites and two glasses of Bordeaux. Isle flotant for dessert. There was a wonderful chill in the air despite my wispy mousseline around my neck. It makes one feel very alive. And I just received word that one of my favorite and the last of my aunts just passed away. It was expected, of cancer, and I couldn't  help her despite my efforts. But she's in a better place now and we are reminded to enjoy every day.
> 
> View attachment 3665653
> View attachment 3665654
> View attachment 3665655
> View attachment 3665656
> View attachment 3665657


So very sad to hear about your aunt, pup- my thoughts and prayers to your family...  

And yet, I'm so happy to hear (and see via the gorgeous pics) that this Paris trip is providing so much personal respite and inspiration.  You are so very much helping accelerate my eagerness to arrive on Tuesday!


----------



## EmileH

Hermezzy said:


> Sorry so late to this, pup, but I am a HUGE fan of McQueen- love how the clothes fit...the jacket is beautiful and it really works for you!



Thanks! McQueen is a good brand for me. I will explore more in the future I think. 

Yesterday I went into Lanvin to get new flats but I looked at their clothes. The store has two floors. The downstairs is the runway stuff but upstairs is the more realistic stuff. I tried a few pieces. Overall I thought the styles were easy to wear, classic French pieces. The cuts were good. Maybe not quite as good as Hermes and McQueen. The fabrics were a bit odd. They were synthetic and a bit odd feeling. I do not t know how to describe it. Sometimes synthetics can feel quite comfortable on the skin and you do not even know they are synthetic. These were heavy and felt synthetic. But maybe the right piece. The prices were as high as Hermes and higher than McQueen. So they are a maybe in the future. The SA was also too opinionated. 

I looked at but did not try Celine as well. I like their coats a lot and prices are fair for the quality.


----------



## EmileH

Hermezzy said:


> So very sad to hear about your aunt, pup- my thoughts and prayers to your family...
> 
> And yet, I'm so happy to hear (and see via the gorgeous pics) that this Paris trip is providing so much personal respite and inspiration.  You are so very much helping accelerate my eagerness to arrive on Tuesday!



How fun. I'm sure you will have a fabulous time. The weather looks like it will stay good. I should stay here and not come home. [emoji1]


----------



## Hermezzy

cremel said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Let's try something new today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3667355


Absolutely love this scent...and so unique


----------



## Hermezzy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Brief rant: what the f&@# is up with people holding up their phones and taking photographs or videos during live performances? Is there no civility in the world any more?


....and as a profesional musician it is very distracting when performing for that to be going on.  I almost stopped playing in one recital because there was a photographer, with flash, who wouldn't stop clicking away in the middle of my piece.  Unreal.


----------



## Hermezzy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks! McQueen is a good brand for me. I will explore more in the future I think.
> 
> Yesterday I went into Lanvin to get new flats but I looked at their clothes. The store has two floors. The downstairs is the runway stuff but upstairs is the more realistic stuff. I tried a few pieces. Overall I thought the styles were easy to wear, classic French pieces. The cuts were good. Maybe not quite as good as Hermes and McQueen. The fabrics were a bit odd. They were synthetic and a bit odd feeling. I do not t know how to describe it. Sometimes synthetics can feel quite comfortable on the skin and you do not even know they are synthetic. These were heavy and felt synthetic. But maybe the right piece. The prices were as high as Hermes and higher than McQueen. So they are a maybe in the future. The SA was also too opinionated.
> 
> I looked at but did not try Celine as well. I like their coats a lot and prices are fair for the quality.


I am a huge fan of Lanvin, as the fit works well with me (as with other French labels, such as Givenchy and Saint Laurent)- on the men's side they have many black (I wear a lot of it) pieces that last and have unique and subtle details.  I think the men's wear is pretty balanced.  I hear the Lanvin on Saint-Honore has a cafe...would love to try it next week.


----------



## EmileH

Here is my review of the Lanvin flats. I was afraid that they would look messy. I have seen them in photos where they are all wrinkled looking on the foot. I was pleasantly surprised that they looked good on. They were not wrinkly at all and they looked substantial and not flimsy. The toes is a nice shape. I bought the lambskin in black. I might have bought nude too but they were sold out in my size. I wore them out of the store. I was wearing jeans a light sweater and my Burberry trench coat. No socks.

I walked from Rue st honore across to the left bank. Wandered there for four hours. I came back to rest for an hour and change for dinner. I changed into black ankle pants, a white blouse and my lightweight Chanel jacket. I decided to keep the flats on as I was going to a concert at St. chapelle and I thought I would be doing some climbing. I walked there, which was about a mile and a half.

The shoes were comfortable right out of the box the whole time. There is a small hidden wedge and padding which both help. I was afraid the stretchy back part would rub and irritate. It didn't. The lamb skin molds to the foot. They have a nice sole that is not slippery. Good for cobblestones. I thought they looked good with both jeans and the bit dressier outfit. For an intense walking situation like Paris I think they are perfect. The hermes flats and Chanel flats are pretty but not as comfortable for an extremely long walk.

So thumbs up. Now I just hope they don't go out if business because they seem to be struggling a bit.


----------



## EmileH

Hermezzy, yes my DH is a musician too and he hates people using their phones and taking photos during his performances. It's insulting and distracting.

Maybe the men's store across the street has the cafe. I did not see one. The SA went on and on about the company's troubles. And he was a bit opinionated and pushy. It's probably my least enjoyable shopping experience ever in Paris. But it was brief and I got what I wanted. 

At Hermes earlier in the week I had to carefully select pieces. There are some that are beautifully fitted and tailored and some that are shapeless and need belting. I do better with some construction and shape. The fabrics are luxurious and beautiful. The look is contemporary but not over the top. There was a coat that went with my skirt that my SA wanted me to buy. The cut was an 8 on a scale of 1-10. The price was fair. But they embroidered a huge Hermes Paris logo on the front pocket. [emoji15] I passed on it. There were definitely some great finds and when the cuts are right they are a 10. Prices are fair for the quality of the fabrics and cuts. But I mean European prices which are 30% less than the US. The prices are too high for them to be successful with Rtw in the US in my opinion.


----------



## Hermezzy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hermezzy, yes my DH is a musician too and he hates people using their phones and taking photos during his performances. It's insulting and distracting.
> 
> Maybe the men's store across the street has the cafe. I did not see one. The SA went on and on about the company's troubles. And he was a bit opinionated and pushy. It's probably my least enjoyable shopping experience ever in Paris. But it was brief and I got what I wanted.
> 
> At Hermes earlier in the week I had to carefully select pieces. There are some that are beautifully fitted and tailored and some that are shapeless and need belting. I do better with some construction and shape. The fabrics are luxurious and beautiful. The look is contemporary but not over the top. There was a coat that went with my skirt that my SA wanted me to buy. The cut was an 8 on a scale of 1-10. The price was fair. But they embroidered a huge Hermes Paris logo on the front pocket. [emoji15] I passed on it. There were definitely some great finds and when the cuts are right they are a 10. Prices are fair for the quality of the fabrics and cuts. But I mean European prices which are 30% less than the US. The prices are too high for them to be successful with Rtw in the US in my opinion.



I completely understand re: fit- for me, if it isn't "WOW" I know it runs the great risk of collecting dust in the closet.  I, too, need fitted- I'm smaller (5'9", 147 pds) so I have great troubles w/american designers because they are almost always way too big on me and I hate looking like I'm swimming in a garment.  

That is so sad about Lanvin... I wonder if Alber Elbaz's departure had something to do with their financial situation.  They closed their beautiful store in Chicago within the last year or so- one of my dear SAs there wound up at H in Chicago, actually.  I was happy to see her land on her feet but Lanvin makes a beautiful men's product and they deserve more attention.  I was in the Beverly Hills Lanvin about a year ago and the store was completely dead the whole time I was in it (middle of day).  

It makes me wonder.  One of my best friends works at Bottega Veneta on Rodeo Dr. and he says business has been awful so far in 2017- very, very slow.  His perception is that the main stores making sales on the drive right now are Gucci (Alessandro Michelle's designs are flying out the door) and H, which is steady, of course.


----------



## cremel

Etoile look at this photo[emoji1]
	

		
			
		

		
	




We ordered the book and DH started reading. His comment so far is:" lightly entertaining". [emoji1]

Its dreadful for me about this 4 hour long dinner. Just as described in the book, precisely:

View attachment 3668212


Last time I was there, I was five month pregnant, believe it or not, a pizza dinner lasted more than three hours. I was exhausted at midnight and my one year old son could not keep his eyes open. And the big lunch after the baptism started at 12pm and ended just before 3pm and we asked for the bill early because my son had a fever!!

DH told me they used to eat and talk for about five hours every Sunday from 12-5pm, the family would get together and enjoy this meal. He calls it "le repas du Dimanche" but he considers it more of a "program, a very social activity".  After that they would go walk around in the neighborhood, by 6pm it's tea time!!!  [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

The Lanvin store here was completely empty. Most of the stores are. Hermes and Chanel are the exceptions. Louboutin had customers, too.  It's not the height of the season and it's Easter week, but it's rather noticeably quiet.


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> I never read Jane Austen, altho I've been told I would like it.  I did read George Eliot's Middlemarch, which I liked.   Madame Bovery and her amethyst necklace!  (or was that in Middlemarch?).   And a bunch of Edith Wharton novels.


Eagle, you must read Austen's Pride and Prejudice, then watch Colin Firth's series followed by Kiera Knightley's movie. I think you will enjoy it. P&P is my favorite Austen novel.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is my review of the Lanvin flats. I was afraid that they would look messy. I have seen them in photos where they are all wrinkled looking on the foot. I was pleasantly surprised that they looked good on. They were not wrinkly at all and they looked substantial and not flimsy. The toes is a nice shape. I bought the lambskin in black. I might have bought nude too but they were sold out in my size. I wore them out of the store. I was wearing jeans a light sweater and my Burberry trench coat. No socks.
> 
> I walked from Rue st honore across to the left bank. Wandered there for four hours. I came back to rest for an hour and change for dinner. I changed into black ankle pants, a white blouse and my lightweight Chanel jacket. I decided to keep the flats on as I was going to a concert at St. chapelle and I thought I would be doing some climbing. I walked there, which was about a mile and a half.
> 
> The shoes were comfortable right out of the box the whole time. There is a small hidden wedge and padding which both help. I was afraid the stretchy back part would rub and irritate. It didn't. The lamb skin molds to the foot. They have a nice sole that is not slippery. Good for cobblestones. I thought they looked good with both jeans and the bit dressier outfit. For an intense walking situation like Paris I think they are perfect. The hermes flats and Chanel flats are pretty but not as comfortable for an extremely long walk.
> 
> So thumbs up. Now I just hope they don't go out if business because they seem to be struggling a bit.


Thank you for this great review! I am always interested in comfortable flats and will check out Lanvin. I think you may have just increased their business with your review . Thanks for the beautiful pics of Paris, really enjoy looking at them. BTW, I thought of you wearing McQueen jacket with your jeans outfit from Chanel jacket thread, would look fantastic too


----------



## EmileH

Cordelaire, how the heck did you get your great shoe photos? I tried to get ankle boots photos and failed miserably. People walk too fast and I'm too slow. I think the common denominator is that they come to the top of the ankle bone and be arrow to fit the leg at the top, not too wide. About 2-2.5 inch heels are perfect. And skirts can't be too long, unless the heels are higher. Toes should be almond, not too round.

Although that being said, I noticed that everyone had their own silhouette and as long as they looked like they were comfortable and owned the look it worked. 

I particularly liked fuller leg cropped pants with high heel boots although  I do not think it would be great on me. My legs are thin so I di better with slim pants to balance my upper half. But with the right cut and  a defined waist, maybe.

Finally, everyone wears their skirts short here. And always with stockings or tights. I see plenty if boots to the knee. No otk boots at all.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Etoile look at this photo[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668208
> 
> 
> We ordered the book and DH started reading. His comment so far is:" lightly entertaining". [emoji1]
> 
> Its dreadful for me about this 4 hour long dinner. Just as described in the book, precisely:
> 
> View attachment 3668212
> 
> 
> Last time I was there, I was five month pregnant, believe it or not, a pizza dinner lasted more than three hours. I was exhausted at midnight and my one year old son could not keep his eyes open. And the big lunch after the baptism started at 12pm and ended just before 3pm and we asked for the bill early because my son had a fever!!
> 
> DH told me they used to eat and talk for about five hours every Sunday from 12-5pm, the family would get together and enjoy this meal. He calls it "le repas du Dimanche" but he considers it more of a "program, a very social activity".  After that they would go walk around in the neighborhood, by 6pm it's tea time!!!  [emoji23][emoji23]


I cannot access the attachment, I don't have the right to or the mojo or both.   Sitting at the dinner table for 3-5 hours?   No moving to the living room?  The conversation would have to be very lively.    Interesting, the cultural difference with the U.S.  In comparison, I guess we rush things.  It's ironic that a pizza dinner could exceed 3 hours.


----------



## eagle1002us

Hermezzy said:


> I completely understand re: fit- for me, if it isn't "WOW" I know it runs the great risk of collecting dust in the closet.  I, too, need fitted- I'm smaller (5'9", 147 pds) so I have great troubles w/american designers because they are almost always way too big on me and I hate looking like I'm swimming in a garment.
> 
> That is so sad about Lanvin... I wonder if Alber Elbaz's departure had something to do with their financial situation.  They closed their beautiful store in Chicago within the last year or so- one of my dear SAs there wound up at H in Chicago, actually.  I was happy to see her land on her feet but Lanvin makes a beautiful men's product and they deserve more attention.  I was in the Beverly Hills Lanvin about a year ago and the store was completely dead the whole time I was in it (middle of day).
> 
> It makes me wonder.  One of my best friends works at Bottega Veneta on Rodeo Dr. and he says business has been awful so far in 2017- very, very slow.  His perception is that the main stores making sales on the drive right now are Gucci (Alessandro Michelle's designs are flying out the door) and H, which is steady, of course.


I'm not one of Lanvin's customers (unfortunately) but I always thought Alber Elbaz was the cutest most cheerful looking designer I'd ever seen (pictures of).  Contrast him with YSL or KL.   As KL would complain, YSL was tortured creativity (so to speak) and KL comes across to me as this highly efficient, opinionated . . . machine . . . the way he cranks out designs.


----------



## Hermezzy

eagle1002us said:


> I'm not one of Lanvin's customers (unfortunately) but I always thought Alber Elbaz was the cutest most cheerful looking designer I'd ever seen (pictures of).  Contrast him with YSL or KL.   As KL would complain, YSL was tortured creativity (so to speak) and KL comes across to me as this highly efficient, opinionated . . . machine . . . the way he cranks out designs.



I never tire of watching KL interviews.  It is utterly astounding to me how that man continues to crank out such creativity, so consistently.  He's opinionated but he's also not tied to the past and refuses to be beholden to it.  I think he's truly one of our time's great creative geniuses.  

Now that Lucas Ossendrivjer is alone at Lanvin, it'll be interesting to see what happens.  He was mainly driving the men's size while Elbaz took the women's- it'll be interesting to see how the aesthetic evolves across the whole maison.  I like what he does w/the men's very much.  I can rarely leave a Lanvin boutique without finding things I like.  

I am waiting with baited breath to see what happens at SL and Givenchy.  Some of the Anthony Vacarello designs at SL are not interesting to me- certainly a step below Hedi, who's fashions fit me so well - they remain some of my favorite pieces.  I thought Tisci to be a genius- I loved his men's creative concept and will be very interested to see how the house changes direction w/Clare Keller.   I truly hope it doesn't lose the special qualities of the Tisci era.

I also like a lot of McQueen, as well as some of the smaller french labels, like AMI and Maison Kitsune.  Margiela is a hit or miss- but the hits I love.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> I cannot access the attachment, I don't have the right to or the mojo or both.   Sitting at the dinner table for 3-5 hours?   No moving to the living room?  The conversation would have to be very lively.    Interesting, the cultural difference with the U.S.  In comparison, I guess we rush things.  It's ironic that a pizza dinner could exceed 3 hours.



Trying attaching pics again. 

Pizza dinner includes salad, cheese, and cheese time too. Like what the book described.


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Eagle, you must read Austen's Pride and Prejudice, then watch Colin Firth's series followed by Kiera Knightley's movie. I think you will enjoy it. P&P is my favorite Austen novel.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Never read Jane Austen? [emoji15] You absolutely must. Gosh I have read each one at least 20 times.



Ok, thank you *@Moirai* and *@Pocketbook Pup*, I will read some Jane Austen this summer, start with P&P.   But first, I will probably finish Robert Tucker's bio of  . . . Stalin!!!!!.   I work in ag.  Family-owned farms are such an important dimension of U.S. ag, for rural values like stewardship of the land, being entrepreneurial, etc.    Stalin undid the Russian version of family farming by forcing everyone into large collective farms which were highly industrialized and run like factories.   I finally have a bio that explains how he managed to pull that off 
I am a pretty big history buff.   
I did see the Kings Speech!   It was pretty good.  Will check out your suggestions, Moirai.


----------



## eagle1002us

Hermezzy said:


> I never tire of watching KL interviews.  It is utterly astounding to me how that man continues to crank out such creativity, so consistently.  He's opinionated but he's also not tied to the past and refuses to be beholden to it.  I think he's truly one of our time's great creative geniuses.
> 
> Now that Lucas Ossendrivjer is alone at Lanvin, it'll be interesting to see what happens.  He was mainly driving the men's size while Elbaz took the women's- it'll be interesting to see how the aesthetic evolves across the whole maison.  I like what he does w/the men's very much.  I can rarely leave a Lanvin boutique without finding things I like.
> 
> I am waiting with baited breath to see what happens at SL and Givenchy.  Some of the Anthony Vacarello designs at SL are not interesting to me- certainly a step below Hedi, who's fashions fit me so well - they remain some of my favorite pieces.  I thought Tisci to be a genius- I loved his men's creative concept and will be very interested to see how the house changes direction w/Clare Keller.   I truly hope it doesn't lose the special qualities of the Tisci era.
> I also like a lot of McQueen, as well as some of the smaller french labels, like AMI and Maison Kitsune.  Margiela is a hit or miss- but the hits I love.



I thought it was quite interesting during the 80s/90s, that YSL would stick to a sharp padded extended shoulder and risk looking (IMO) too 40's retro (_do something different!_).  The fashion press would say in support, "No one can do a shoulder like YSL."   Karl did a very rounded but still pronounced shoulder that I think made much more of a mark on women's fashion.   Think of a double-breasted jacket with a raglan sleeve with a large rounded shoulder that forms a "saddle shoulder."  Liked that look a lot.  I sew so guess which jacket design I wore?

I gather YSL got too burned out and ill toward the end of his career.   There were too many "homages" IMO.

You must have a fabulous wardrobe.   I have an idea of how men's fashion changes, i.e.,  the very lean crisply-tailored Thom Browne suits, but beyond that I don't know much.   What are some of the qualities of the designers you like?


----------



## Genie27

With the right company I have enjoyed extended dining. I like not being rushed, good chat, great food, relaxed atmosphere etc. I had a few friends who were expert host/hostess at this kind of evening. But it's not the norm in my current circle.


----------



## Hermezzy

eagle1002us said:


> I thought it was quite interesting during the 80s/90s, that YSL would stick to a sharp padded extended shoulder and risk looking (IMO) too 40's retro (_do something different!_).  The fashion press would say in support, "No one can do a shoulder like YSL."   Karl did a very rounded but still pronounced shoulder that I think made much more of a mark on women's fashion.   Think of a double-breasted jacket with a raglan sleeve with a large rounded shoulder that forms a "saddle shoulder."  Liked that look a lot.  I sew so guess which jacket design I wore?
> 
> I gather YSL got too burned out and ill toward the end of his career.   There were too many "homages" IMO.
> 
> You must have a fabulous wardrobe.   I have an idea of how men's fashion changes, i.e.,  the very lean crisply-tailored Thom Browne suits, but beyond that I don't know much.   What are some of the qualities of the designers you like?



I love reading your comments- it is so interesting to learn about the roots and origins of a house's design direction!  I wish I knew more about women's trends but I do love accompanying female friends shopping.  I'm the one always encouraging them to try everything on and play "fashion show"...it isn't boring to me at all and love to see how things look on people...and which brands they develop a simpatico towards.  Fashion is creativity- to me, gender doesn't matter...the creative portion of my brain is stimulated almost equally.

As to your question- 
-I love Veronique Nichanian's designs for men at Hermes because of the small, tiny details that she puts into each piece, because the fit is good, and because there is an exquisite quality to the finish and cut of the clothes.  She understands movement and flow, and how a guy wants to feel and look while in motion.  Whenever I watch her shows that is reinforced to me again and again- the looks are beautiful but they also look so easy and comfortable.  She's nailed the intersection of French insousiance + couture-like refinement and finish. 
-I loved Tisci's Givenchy because of the fit, primarily, but also because of the exquisite hardware he chose, as well as the influences (everything from christian motifs to hip-hop to military to cartoons) that were invested in his menswear designs.  There was always a slightly exotic and sensual quality to his designs.
-With Hedi's Saint Laurent, I loved the designs but also loved how he could elevate simple staples to art-form status by fabric, cut, and finish.  My favorite black jeans and favorite black t shirt are SL.  They feel (and look) like so much more than "just" a black t shirt or pair of black jeans.  As a matter of fact, the care instructions for the jeans say that they are never to be washed, in any way!  I'm still a bit befuddled about that, but when they're on there is a magical quality to them that is unique.  
-With Lanvin, there is a sense of wearing a maison piece that is trying to be relaxed- none of the items I've had from Lanvin are ever too stuffy, too stiff, though one's first impression is that they are elegant.  They are always beautiful, but, like Hermes, they are also always so comfortable.  There is a freedom and ability to dress the pieces up and down that I like.  And nothing is ever basic...there's always a unique detail or quality that is unique.


----------



## eagle1002us

Hermezzy said:


> I love reading your comments- it is so interesting to learn about the roots and origins of a house's design direction!  I wish I knew more about women's trends but I do love accompanying female friends shopping.  I'm the one always encouraging them to try everything on and play "fashion show"...it isn't boring to me at all and love to see how things look on people...and which brands they develop a simpatico towards.  Fashion is creativity- to me, gender doesn't matter...the creative portion of my brain is stimulated almost equally.
> 
> As to your question-
> -I love Veronique Nichanian's designs for men at Hermes because of the small, tiny details that she puts into each piece, because the fit is good, and because there is an exquisite quality to the finish and cut of the clothes.  She understands movement and flow, and how a guy wants to feel and look while in motion.  Whenever I watch her shows that is reinforced to me again and again- the looks are beautiful but they also look so easy and comfortable.  She's nailed the intersection of French insousiance + couture-like refinement and finish.
> -I loved Tisci's Givenchy because of the fit, primarily, but also because of the exquisite hardware he chose, as well as the influences (everything from christian motifs to hip-hop to military to cartoons) that were invested in his menswear designs.  There was always a slightly exotic and sensual quality to his designs.
> -With Hedi's Saint Laurent, I loved the designs but also loved how he could elevate simple staples to art-form status by fabric, cut, and finish.  My favorite black jeans and favorite black t shirt are SL.  They feel (and look) like so much more than "just" a black t shirt or pair of black jeans.  As a matter of fact, the care instructions for the jeans say that they are never to be washed, in any way!  I'm still a bit befuddled about that, but when they're on there is a magical quality to them that is unique.
> -With Lanvin, there is a sense of wearing a maison piece that is trying to be relaxed- none of the items I've had from Lanvin are ever too stuffy, too stiff, though one's first impression is that they are elegant.  They are always beautiful, but, like Hermes, they are also always so comfortable.  There is a freedom and ability to dress the pieces up and down that I like.  And nothing is ever basic...there's always a unique detail or quality that is unique.


Wow.   Unquestionably, what an eye you have!   How'd you start this evolution into men's wear of such refinement and distinction? Myself, I love wandering in the designer departments of Neiman Marcus and looking at the RTW of Hermes.   It puts me into a very pleasant trance.


----------



## EmileH

Hermezzy, wow. I'm in awe of your knowledge and appreciation of fashion. I'm not any where near a level of sophistication to be able to comment except to say that I appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> Ok, thank you *@Moirai* and *@Pocketbook Pup*, I will read some Jane Austen this summer, start with P&P.   But first, I will probably finish Robert Tucker's bio of  . . . Stalin!!!!!.   I work in ag.  Family-owned farms are such an important dimension of U.S. ag, for rural values like stewardship of the land, being entrepreneurial, etc.    Stalin undid the Russian version of family farming by forcing everyone into large collective farms which were highly industrialized and run like factories.   I finally have a bio that explains how he managed to pull that off
> I am a pretty big history buff.
> I did see the Kings Speech!   It was pretty good.  Will check out your suggestions, Moirai.


Please do. We can have a book/movie chat of P&P when you finish.


----------



## Hermezzy

eagle1002us said:


> Wow.   Unquestionably, what an eye you have!   How'd you start this evolution into men's wear of such refinement and distinction? Myself, I love wandering in the designer departments of Neiman Marcus and looking at the RTW of Hermes.   It puts me into a very pleasant trance.


That, to me, would be a wonderful way to spend a day!  Honestly, to me, spending a day in a store, trying things on, feeling fabrics...it's just as stimulating as going to a museum.  "A pleasant trance" is such an apt way to describe it!

When I was in school I worked in retail to help pay the rent- that played a rather big role in my interest towards menswear.  On the whole, the world of men's clothing is not anywhere near as vast or diverse as women's wear, so that makes things easier, and once one finds what works and what doesn't, one can just ignore the "no" designers and focus on those that do work.  

I'm continually astounded at the sheer volume of information women possess/must know about style and fashion...there are easily 2-3x as many options, compared to guys, and there are so many other categories we don't touch (or, if we do, it is superficial in comparison to women) that you must learn about.  I don't think any guy should ever criticize a woman for spending time in stores or malls- it is such information overload that a woman could spend literally 40 hrs a week in stores and never have an expert's knowledge because there's just so much product, so there's always so much to discover.  And then there is the issue of fit!  The size differential in women's clothing across garments with the same size number is so much greater than with men.  We men still need to try everything on (I'd never buy something just pulling it off the rack unless I knew precisely how it fit based on previous experience) but women...it's just insane.  One designer's size 6 is another designer's size 10.  I don't know how you tolerate it.


----------



## Hermezzy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hermezzy, wow. I'm in awe of your knowledge and appreciation of fashion. I'm not any where near a level of sophistication to be able to comment except to say that I appreciate your thoughts.


Oh pup, that is simply not true, although you are incredibly kind to make the comment- it is obvious you have a very deep, natural, keenly intuitive approach to fashion.  I loved reading your postings about trying on the H RTW and the McQueen jacket...what an eye you have!  

My knowledge is not that impressive...it is just the flowery, artistic side coming through, which is triggered when I am around these kinds of clothes.  Each particular designer has a "language", just like each composer has a "language", and some dialects I just "get" more easily, lol.  H, Saint Laurent, Lanvin, and Givenchy are just my fashion versions of Mahler, Debussy, Richard Strauss, and Brahms- it's easy to talk about something you love.


----------



## EmileH

One thing I learned that maybe you guys know is that these stores are multi level and the ground floor contains the runway pieces. The floor above or below has the easier to wear pieces. For years I have been walking into these stores, seeing things that I would never wear, getting intimidated and walking out. So don't make the same mistake I did.


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Please do. We can have a book/movie chat of P&P when you finish.


Okay!   Deal!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cordelaire, how the heck did you get your great shoe photos? I tried to get ankle boots photos and failed miserably. People walk too fast and I'm too slow.



Shoe photos were very difficult for me.   I finally figured out how to make them work.   When walking, I kept my phone out.  When I saw some I wanted to photograph,  I would adjust my speed so I would end up behind them at the traffic lights.   They stop, you stop, and since you are slightly behind, they don't notice you photographing their feet.

The other trick is when you see someone coming with great shoes, stop and pretend to be taking pictures of the buildings and keep taking them as the walk into the photograph.  Then crop the picture down to the outfit or shoes.   When using this method, if someone get suspicious that you are photographing them, pretend you don't even notice them and keep taking pictures of the buildings as you look into the distance beyond them.

I must say I am enjoying your pictures.  It is fun to have been to those places and recognize them.  DH claimed to recognize the tables and chairs in the bridal picture.   I snickered thinking that I am sure there is only one place in all of Paris that had chairs with that pattern.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Shoe photos were very difficult for me.   I finally figured out how to make them work.   When walking, I kept my phone out.  When I saw some I wanted to photograph,  I would adjust my speed so I would end up behind them at the traffic lights.   They stop, you stop, and since you are slightly behind, they don't notice you photographing their feet.
> 
> The other trick is when you see someone coming with great shoes, stop and pretend to be taking pictures of the buildings and keep taking them as the walk into the photograph.  Then crop the picture down to the outfit or shoes.   When using this method, if someone get suspicious that you are photographing them, pretend you don't even notice them and keep taking pictures of the buildings as you look into the distance beyond them.
> 
> I must say I am enjoying your pictures.  It is fun to have been to those places and recognize them.  DH claimed to recognize the tables and chairs in the bridal picture.   I snickered thinking that I am sure there is only one place in all of Paris that had chairs with that pattern.  Keep up the good work.



You are quite the stalker. [emoji23]

Alas, today I come home. It went so fast. Hopefully I'll be back soon.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are quite the stalker. [emoji23]
> 
> Alas, today I come home. It went so fast. Hopefully I'll be back soon.


What, back already?   Wow, your vacation just flew by.   It was clearly a great trip, tho.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Shoe photos were very difficult for me.   I finally figured out how to make them work.   When walking, I kept my phone out.  When I saw some I wanted to photograph,  I would adjust my speed so I would end up behind them at the traffic lights.   They stop, you stop, and since you are slightly behind, they don't notice you photographing their feet.
> 
> The other trick is when you see someone coming with great shoes, stop and pretend to be taking pictures of the buildings and keep taking them as the walk into the photograph.  Then crop the picture down to the outfit or shoes.   When using this method, if someone get suspicious that you are photographing them, pretend you don't even notice them and keep taking pictures of the buildings as you look into the distance beyond them.
> 
> I must say I am enjoying your pictures.  It is fun to have been to those places and recognize them.  DH claimed to recognize the tables and chairs in the bridal picture.   I snickered thinking that I am sure there is only one place in all of Paris that had chairs with that pattern.  Keep up the good work.


LOLOL. I do remember you using this technique! "keep taking pictures of the buildings..."  So much editing later!


----------



## lulilu

The shoe photo stories remind me of this weird thing that happened to me.  I was wandering around a shoe department and some guy came out of nowhere, dropped to one knee, and took a picture of my feet.  He promptly ran away.  I didn't know whether to be weirded out or feel complimented.  ha.  I told the security people and we all couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Cordeliere

lulilu said:


> The shoe photo stories remind me of this weird thing that happened to me.  I was wandering around a shoe department and some guy came out of nowhere, dropped to one knee, and took a picture of my feet.  He promptly ran away. * I didn't know whether to be weirded out or feel complimented.*  ha.  I told the security people and we all couldn't stop laughing.



both


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> LOLOL. I do remember you using this technique! "keep taking pictures of the buildings..."  So much editing later!



It doesn't always work.  This lady saw right through me.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> It doesn't always work.  This lady saw right through me.
> View attachment 3670348



She does look annoyed. [emoji23]


----------



## Croisette7

Cordeliere said:


> It doesn't always work.  This lady saw right through me.
> View attachment 3670348


It is a absolutely "DON'T" in Europe.


----------



## JolieS

Croisette7 said:


> It is a absolutely "DON'T" in Europe.


Absolutely, especially when children are involved. Privacy laws are very strict.


----------



## Cordeliere

Croisette7 said:


> It is a absolutely "DON'T" in Europe.





JolieS said:


> Absolutely, especially when children are involved. Privacy laws are very strict.



The information about European privacy laws is appreciated.   A softer tone would have been more appreciated.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> It doesn't always work.  This lady saw right through me.
> View attachment 3670348


Maybe she was staring at your shoes?


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Maybe she was staring at your shoes?



That might explain why she looked annoyed.  I was wearing sneakers.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> That might explain why she looked annoyed.  I was wearing sneakers.


hahaha!  She was probably thinking something nice like *typical American tourist...no chic!*  Seriously, you could have been with the Ministry of Cobble Stones and taking pictures of the pavement.  Some people always look like they just sucked a sour turnip.


----------



## Genie27

Hermezzy said:


> That, to me, would be a wonderful way to spend a day!  Honestly, to me, spending a day in a store, trying things on, feeling fabrics...it's just as stimulating as going to a museum.  "A pleasant trance" is such an apt way to describe it!


Please come shopping with me! I like to touch everything as well. And some of my most interesting items have been purchased when convinced by a dear (ex) friend to step out of my comfort zone. Some people just have the eye for what works. 

My current crop of friends, I love dearly, but sadly are fashion-challenged/disinterested.


----------



## JolieS

Cordeliere said:


> The information about European privacy laws is appreciated.   A softer tone would have been more appreciated.


Hmm. It seemed  to me when I responded that I was just echoing the interdiction about street photography of people in Europe, with an additional - hopefully helpful -bit about kids. I even used "absolutely" as the original poster did, but didn't shout by using all caps.  It was not my intention to sound harsh. No offence was intended, and I regret that my tone has bothered you or any other member.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> One thing I learned that maybe you guys know is that these stores are multi level and the ground floor contains the runway pieces. The floor above or below has the easier to wear pieces. For years I have been walking into these stores, seeing things that I would never wear, getting intimidated and walking out. So don't make the same mistake I did.


I ask this rather tongue in cheek:  do these stores have basements or do they avoid that because of the potential for a "bargain basement" comparison.   I suppose they can stash stock in the basement.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> One thing I learned that maybe you guys know is that these stores are multi level and the ground floor contains the runway pieces. The floor above or below has the easier to wear pieces. For years I have been walking into these stores, seeing things that I would never wear, getting intimidated and walking out. So don't make the same mistake I did.


Now that I think about it, Madison has bags on the "lower level," right?  I would never ever _think_ about a bargain basement when walking into Madison's bag dept.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> I ask this rather tongue in cheek:  do these stores have basements or do they avoid that because of the potential for a "bargain basement" comparison.   I suppose they can stash stock in the basement.


Remember the stories about Filene's basement?  Women tearing hair and total mayhem!  The Hermes sale is only slightly more civilized.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> I ask this rather tongue in cheek:  do these stores have basements or do they avoid that because of the potential for a "bargain basement" comparison.   I suppose they can stash stock in the basement.



Yes, Alexander McQueen had dressing rooms and more merchandise downstairs but it was just as plush as the first floor. So you wouldn't feel like you were bargain shopping. The merchandise was about the same price. Just more wearable.

The lanvin store was a bit less plush. Perhaps they wanted it to look more modern and loft like. I think they have great potential but something was not right. That SA was absolutely the worst I have experienced in France- pushy, opinionated, clearly trying to rack up sales- but he mentioned that he lived in the US for a long time. Perhaps that's why. I couldn't wait to get out of that store. 

DH loves the Alexander McQueen jacket. He wants to know if they make men's wear. [emoji2]


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> It doesn't always work.  This lady saw right through me.
> View attachment 3670348


Whie her kids are staring at some other tourist.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> That might explain why she looked annoyed.  I was wearing sneakers.


lolol. her kid is wearing cat ears.


----------



## Cordeliere

What are people's opinions about the color blue jean?   I ask because I can't decide what I think.   I see a lot of it as I look at ebay looking for vintage pieces that call to me.   A blue bag is low on my want list, but I am starting to think about what blue colors would work for me.   It has dawned on me that I live in the semi tropics and a lighter blue might be a good thing here.    I originally thought of blue jean as designating a certain era in the H world in the same way the avocado and harvest gold do in appliances.  Then I read a post by Birkel in which she talked about a new longing for classic colors and she included blue jean in that.  Hmm.   So what do you think?   Is blue jean dated or a classic?  Do you still like it or are you "been there done that" about this color?


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> What are people's opinions about the color blue jean?   I ask because I can't decide what I think.   I see a lot of it as I look at ebay looking for vintage pieces that call to me.   A blue bag is low on my want list, but I am starting to think about what blue colors would work for me.   It has dawned on me that I live in the semi tropics and a lighter blue might be a good thing here.    I originally thought of blue jean as designating a certain era in the H world in the same way the avocado and harvest gold do in appliances.  Then I read a post by Birkel in which she talked about a new longing for classic colors and she included blue jean in that.  Hmm.   So what do you think?   Is blue jean dated or a classic?  Do you still like it or are you "been there done that" about this color?



Hmmmm... this is an excellent question. I loved bleu jean in the day... the day before I could fathom paying Hermes prices. I think it might look slightly dated now. Have you thought about bleu agate? It seems like an updated bleu jean although granted a bit darker. But I don't think bleu jean is bad and if you love it go for it.

Hermes bleu leathers are actually quite difficult. Many are not neutral enough to readily mix with one's wardrobe. I think bleu agate seems very neutral. Bleu electric is nice if you don't mind bright. I have a pair of bright blue shoes like that and they go with everything. I chose bleu saphir for my SO because I thought bleu electric would be too bright for a birkin and attract too much attention. I have a bleu saphir clutch and it is lighter and brighter in sunlight and darker like navy in dim light, so kind of perfect to transition from day to night. But it might be too dark for your climate. I also considered bleu glacier as a light blue grey with nuances to the color (rather than gris mouette which I see as rather flat.) Bleu glacier is nice but very very light. I have a bleu hydra picotin which is fun for summer. Bleu zanzibar is fairly similar. These are medium blues but not very neutral or easy to incorporate with the rest of my wardrobe. Then of course there are the blue greens, also not very neutral.

So while I love blue and Hermes makes a lot I'm not sure they are the easiest blues to wear. I think the most neutral are glacier agate saphir or electric.

The other interesting aspect of your question is that it got me to thinking about whether any if my bags will seem dated years from now. Gosh I hope not. I have chosen neutrals and classic colors that I love, but I suppose bleu jean would have fit that category at one time. I suppose if you love it who cares?


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> What are people's opinions about the color blue jean?   I ask because I can't decide what I think.   I see a lot of it as I look at ebay looking for vintage pieces that call to me.   A blue bag is low on my want list, but I am starting to think about what blue colors would work for me.   It has dawned on me that I live in the semi tropics and a lighter blue might be a good thing here.    I originally thought of blue jean as designating a certain era in the H world in the same way the avocado and harvest gold do in appliances.  Then I read a post by Birkel in which she talked about a new longing for classic colors and she included blue jean in that.  Hmm.   So what do you think?   Is blue jean dated or a classic?  Do you still like it or are you "been there done that" about this color?


I think that blue jean is a classic.  Bleu roi and turquoise are also good especially for a warm climate.  I have all on this list.  BJ Trim, bleu roi Escapade bag and turquoise Bolide.  I know what you mean about color dating, but I don't think it quite equates to avacado, harvest gold or the pink bathrooms of the 50's.  If there is a color that appeals to you, what difference does it make when it was introduced?  Rouge H has been around forever and I think it is as iconic as BJ.  There are many people who prefer to have the latest color and that is why really lovely newish bags appear on the market.  Chacun a son gout!


----------



## EmileH

At the risk of offending some people, I took this photo in Paris. No wonder they are more stylish than us. They grow up immersed in it. Look at this little girl's puffy coat. It has a peplum and epaulets. [emoji2]



Also, one of my tour guides was pregnant and told me that pregnancy is 41 weeks in France and 40 weeks everywhere else, so maybe the difference is that extra week. [emoji23]


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> What are people's opinions about the color blue jean?   I ask because I can't decide what I think.   I see a lot of it as I look at ebay looking for vintage pieces that call to me.   A blue bag is low on my want list, but I am starting to think about what blue colors would work for me.   It has dawned on me that I live in the semi tropics and a lighter blue might be a good thing here.    I originally thought of blue jean as designating a certain era in the H world in the same way the avocado and harvest gold do in appliances.  Then I read a post by Birkel in which she talked about a new longing for classic colors and she included blue jean in that.  Hmm.   So what do you think?   Is blue jean dated or a classic?  Do you still like it or are you "been there done that" about this color?



I used to think that blue jean was dated and then I realized that it could look really pretty. I think it is more a perception thing about whether your bag is the "newest thing", since we would never question whether an item of clothing in the same color is "out of date" or not if the cut was current. Since the post you read by Birkel has you rethinking your opinion, I think that you don't have any intrinsic personal dislike for the color, so since it works for your climate I would say go for it.



gracekelly said:


> I think that blue jean is a classic.  Bleu roi and turquoise are also good especially for a warm climate.  I have all on this list.  BJ Trim, bleu roi Escapade bag and turquoise Bolide.  I know what you mean about color dating, but I don't think it quite equates to avacado, harvest gold or the pink bathrooms of the 50's.  If there is a color that appeals to you, what difference does it make when it was introduced?  Rouge H has been around forever and I think it is as iconic as BJ.  There are many people who prefer to have the latest color and that is why really lovely newish bags appear on the market.  Chacun a son gout!



I could not agree more!

I don't have any items in this color, but I saw a beautiful bag in blue jean and I know several tPF members have lovely bags in this color.


----------



## Cordeliere

PBP  Great review of the colors.   I am partial to ciel and blue saphir blue orage.    And in vintage--blue france.  Only ciel seems tropical to me.   I am not familiar with blue agate.  Will check it out.  Lately turquoise has been catching my eye.   It is certainly tropical.   It takes me a very long time to settle into what I really like and what is a passing fancy.   I don't think you need to worry about your colors.  No one has a collection that says classic colors than you do.  You will be loving your colors when the rest of us are saying "what was I thinking". 

GK  I had been thinking about a trim in blue for daytime casual.   And you are right, it shouldn't matter how long it has been around. RH is one of my favs.  But I do think there is a cycle ----> Fresh -----> Dated ------> Classic.    That goes for houses, cars, clothes, hair, etc.  I had been negatively disposed to BJ because I considered it to be dated, but I am trying to look at it with fresh eyes.   Asking myself  would I like this better if it were new or really old.   I lean to liking really old or new things that look old. 

Nicole   Your point about how we would never think that about clothes in that color is a good one.  Most of the time I don't like current trends in clothing color.  I just wait for my colors to come around again and I load up.   But I do think people are rotating out of BJ and that is why there is a lot of it out there.   I feel like I am a victim of the mentality of Hermes scarcity.   Subconsciously I think "if there is a lot of blue jean out there, it must not be a very good color."


----------



## gracekelly

Actually, when people perceive that a color is "hot" they are more inclined to try to sell something in that color.  So perhaps. BJ is out there for that reason.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Actually, when people perceive that a color is "hot" they are more inclined to try to sell something in that color.  So perhaps. BJ is out there for that reason.



Really?    I am clearly mixed up as I would hoard what's hot.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> There are many people who prefer to have the latest color and that is why really lovely newish bags appear on the market. * Chacun a son gout!*



Ha ha.   I thought that must be some color I am not familiar with.  Good thing I took that second semester of french pass fail.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> What are people's opinions about the color blue jean?   I ask because I can't decide what I think.   I see a lot of it as I look at ebay looking for vintage pieces that call to me.   A blue bag is low on my want list, but I am starting to think about what blue colors would work for me.   It has dawned on me that I live in the semi tropics and a lighter blue might be a good thing here.    I originally thought of blue jean as designating a certain era in the H world in the same way the avocado and harvest gold do in appliances.  Then I read a post by Birkel in which she talked about a new longing for classic colors and she included blue jean in that.  Hmm.   So what do you think?   Is blue jean dated or a classic?  Do you still like it or are you "been there done that" about this color?


I recall it in the store as a ever so slightly grayed down turquoise.   Which doesn't mean it can't be an integral part of a pretty ensemble.  And the slight toning down of the color may be an attempt by H to make it more classic, like blue jeans!  The only concern I would have is it's not new, it's been around a while, and it seems to be that a lot of H fun is using a bag in a new, practically one of a kind color.   A _new_ new color is exciting.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> I recall it in the store as a ever so slightly grayed down turquoise.   Which doesn't mean it can't be an integral part of a pretty ensemble.  And the slight toning down of the color may be an attempt by H to make it more classic, like blue jeans!  The only concern I would have is it's not new, it's been around a while, and it seems to be that a lot of H fun is using a bag in a new, practically one of a kind color.   A _new_ new color is exciting.



A grayed down turquoise is a perfect description.   Thinking of it that way makes me like it better.

Edit:
After reading your post, I went to ebay and searched of H blue jean.   I was astounded at the range of blues that are labelled blue jean.   No wonder I can't decide whether I like it or not.  Some are too gray.  Some are too blue blue.  Some are a bad shade of turquoise.  But about every  4th or 5th one is a great color.   Thanks for giving me a crumb to follow to answer my  question.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Really?    I am clearly mixed up as I would hoard what's hot.


Collectors and resellers  keep tabs on what people want so they can move some of their collection out the door to make way for something else.


----------



## Kyokei

Hello! Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry for my lack of activity on here lately; I've been working a lot plus studying for my wine program for hours every day. I miss everyone here and finally got a few minutes tonight to stop by.

Hope you all have had great H luck lately!


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> A grayed down turquoise is a perfect description.   Thinking of it that way makes me like it better.
> 
> Edit:
> After reading your post, I went to ebay and searched of H blue jean.   I was astounded at the range of blues that are labelled blue jean.   No wonder I can't decide whether I like it or not.  Some are too gray.  Some are too blue blue.  Some are a bad shade of turquoise.  But about every  4th or 5th one is a great color.   Thanks for giving me a crumb to follow to answer my  question.


I was about to say this - there are many different blue jean shades. Because it was around a long time?


----------



## Mindi B

Blue Jean's exact tone also depends a great deal on the leather.  Clemence BJ and Togo BJ are wildly different.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> I was about to say this - there are many different blue jean shades. Because it was around a long time?





Mindi B said:


> Blue Jean's exact tone also depends a great deal on the leather.  Clemence BJ and Togo BJ are wildly different.



Yes.  Since I have been so avoidant to looking at BJ, I didn't realize that.  After Eagle's post last night, I did a color analysis with downloaded pics from ebay.  I felt like Goldilocks.   This one is too blue.  This one is too gray.   This one is too turquoise.   This one is both too blue and too turquoise.  Yikes.  The shade I most liked tended to be in clemence.  It was medium intensity and had a soft quality about it.    But it was enlightening.    I realized that to me, some bj looks gaudy.  And some looks dowdy.  It is the guady that scares me.  But now I can start to refine my appreciation of the color and perhaps find a bag that works for me.  

Here is a shade that I thought was very pretty--not that I want a bag this size.




Thanks to everyone who has helped me with my "what to think about bj" musings.


----------



## Genie27

Also, it's important to bear in mind that what the camera sees, your monitor shows and the actual item in daylight/indoor/fluorescent/incandescent are all very different. I know my bleu paon does not photograph accurately - it's like those anti-copying backgrounds. 

I recall going through a stack of colour leather swatches at H - some colours were not even recognizable as the same in different leathers - it was a very interesting hour.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Also, it's important to bear in mind that what the camera sees, your monitor shows and the actual item in daylight/indoor/fluorescent/incandescent are all very different. I know my bleu paon does not photograph accurately - it's like those anti-copying backgrounds.
> 
> I recall going through a stack of colour leather swatches at H - some colours were not even recognizable as the same in different leathers - it was a very interesting hour.



You are so right.


----------



## Mindi B

For what it's worth (not much), BJ in Clemence--at least in its initial iterations--was a very intense sky blue.  Somewhere on the Internetz there are old pictures of Heidi Montag visiting a children's hospital carrying a BJ Clemence (I think) So Kelly that showed the true color pretty well.  On my screen, anyway.  And how intensely sad that I know that.
Ahem.
I own BJ Togo, and it has a definite green-gray undertone that makes it more subdued--and nothing whatsoever like actual denim blue.  Most misleading color name EVAH.  Does not coordinate with any pair of blue jeans in existence.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> At the risk of offending some people, I took this photo in Paris. No wonder they are more stylish than us. They grow up immersed in it. Look at this little girl's puffy coat. It has a peplum and epaulets. [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3671251
> 
> Also, one of my tour guides was pregnant and told me that pregnancy is 41 weeks in France and 40 weeks everywhere else, so maybe the difference is that extra week. [emoji23]



And it is a sophisticated ivory, not pink or purple.  That alone is unusual.  And not a cartoon character in sight. 



Mindi B said:


> For what it's worth (not much), BJ in Clemence--at least in its initial iterations--was a very intense sky blue.  Somewhere on the Internetz there are old pictures of Heidi Montag visiting a children's hospital carrying a BJ Clemence (I think) So Kelly that showed the true color pretty well.  On my screen, anyway.  And how intensely sad that I know that.
> Ahem.
> I own BJ Togo, and it has a definite green-gray undertone that makes it more subdued--and nothing whatsoever like actual denim blue.  Most misleading color name EVAH.  Does not coordinate with any pair of blue jeans in existence.



I sold a BJ Togo B and it was the color you describe.  It actually kind of clashed with jeans, but was otherwise a great neutral.  I wear a lot of black, brown and gray and it worked well with those colors.  It was great in the summer with white as well.


----------



## Genie27

Mindi B said:


> and nothing whatsoever like actual denim blue. Most misleading color name EVAH. Does not coordinate with any pair of blue jeans in existence. .


The colour kinda reminds me of those high waisted kung-fu fighting bell bottom faded denim jeans from the 70's - in that context I could see the name But yeah, overall, it's still not the colour I imagine when I hear 'blue jean'


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> For what it's worth (not much), BJ in Clemence--at least in its initial iterations--was a very intense sky blue.  Somewhere on the Internetz there are old pictures of Heidi Montag visiting a children's hospital carrying a BJ Clemence (I think) So Kelly that showed the true color pretty well.  On my screen, anyway.  And how intensely sad that I know that.
> Ahem.
> I own BJ Togo, and it has a definite green-gray undertone that makes it more subdued--and nothing whatsoever like actual denim blue.  Most misleading color name EVAH.  Does not coordinate with any pair of blue jeans in existence.



IMHO, the variations that have a little intensity are good.  The ones with a lot of intensity sort of freak me out.    I think that is the root of my ambivalence about the color.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> The colour kinda reminds me of those high waisted kung-fu fighting bell bottom faded denim jeans from the 70's - in that context I could see the name But yeah, overall, it's still not the colour I imagine when I hear 'blue jean'



In French, are jeans called jeans?   If not, I wonder why they gave it an English name.  None of the variations remind me of jeans.   Maybe they are just messing with us.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> At the risk of offending some people, I took this photo in Paris. No wonder they are more stylish than us. They grow up immersed in it. Look at this little girl's puffy coat. It has a peplum and epaulets. [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3671251
> 
> Also, one of my tour guides was pregnant and told me that pregnancy is 41 weeks in France and 40 weeks everywhere else, so maybe the difference is that extra week. [emoji23]


That is one stylish little girl. I agree - the cut and fabrics on children's clothes are often equivalent to adult clothing, even at lower price points. Not so much spandex and cotton tights with glitter and cartoon characters.

Ok, here is a picture that has the turquoise blue/yellow/green blue jean rather than the indigo version.


----------



## Mindi B

I see the tone you're referring to, Genie, but those wouldn't go with my BJ bag either.  Seriously, I've tried to find jeans that work with it.  No luck to date.  Togo BJ is a very, very odd color.  I like it, but. . . odd.


----------



## Genie27

Would the bag go with a dark wash denim? I'm trying to figure out what H colour works with what wardrobe colours, so this is very interesting to me...

Like, what would work with anemone and the cold pinks/purples 
What do you ladies wear with your blue H bags - hot or cold?
And malachite/bamboo
And neutrals - etain/etoupe etc? Gold? 

And being a non-black-bag-carrier - what coordinates with black? Do you do black shoes/coat/bag? 

Do you find that if you predominantly wear blues and greys, a pop colour like yellow or orange or red works as a neutral handbag?

If this is not making sense, I'm blaming a sugar low.


----------



## EmileH

My new etain in action


----------



## Mininana

Genie27 said:


> Would the bag go with a dark wash denim? I'm trying to figure out what H colour works with what wardrobe colours, so this is very interesting to me...





> Like, what would work with anemone and the cold pinks/purples



I wear my rose Tyrien with all black outfits as well as blue jeans and generally blue clothes. 

Also my rouge Piment which is a cold red goes really well with my blue outfits. 



> What do you ladies wear with your blue H bags - hot or cold?
> And malachite/bamboo




Rose tyrien and bamboo serve the same purpose for me. A normal work outfit would be a blue blazer jacket, medium to dark wash blue jeans and a white shirt 



> And neutrals - etain/etoupe etc? Gold?




Same. Goes so well with my blue outfits. I haven't worn with all black yet. 




> And being a non-black-bag-carrier - what coordinates with black? Do you do black shoes/coat/bag?



My rose tyrien and bamboo go so well with all black outfits. I want a neutral for all black outfits, possibly being etain or gris mouette. 




> Do you find that if you predominantly wear blues and greys, a pop colour like yellow or orange or red works as a neutral handbag?
> 
> If this is not making sense, I'm blaming a sugar low.



Same. Since my outfit is mostly blue jacket blue jeans and a white shirt I find red to be the best bag ever. Along with gold.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Yes.  Since I have been so avoidant to looking at BJ, I didn't realize that.  After Eagle's post last night, I did a color analysis with downloaded pics from ebay.  I felt like Goldilocks.   This one is too blue.  This one is too gray.   This one is too turquoise.   This one is both too blue and too turquoise.  Yikes.  The shade I most liked tended to be in clemence.  It was medium intensity and had a soft quality about it.    But it was enlightening.    I realized that to me, some bj looks gaudy.  And some looks dowdy.  It is the guady that scares me.  But now I can start to refine my appreciation of the color and perhaps find a bag that works for me.
> 
> Here is a shade that I thought was very pretty--not that I want a bag this size.
> 
> View attachment 3672055
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has helped me with my "what to think about bj" musings.


When I am concerned about the exact shade of a color from something I'm getting on ebay I ask the seller to take a picture in sunlight.  As a sewer who wants threads, buttons, and accessories to match exactly, I find that that direct bright sunlight provides the most satisfying match for me.   If that plume/Victoria bag you showed was the color you were seeking (and i realize the bag's not your preferred size) I would ask the seller to take a picture of it on its side so the sunlight directly strikes the bag.  
Maybe look at turquoise bags, too?   For comparison?


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My new etain in action
> 
> View attachment 3672547


I love the outfit aspect of your pix.   Would love to see the outfit components in a brighter pix if possible.  Aging eyes, unfortunately.  Maybe lay them on a table?


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Also, it's important to bear in mind that what the camera sees, your monitor shows and the actual item in daylight/indoor/fluorescent/incandescent are all very different. I know my bleu paon does not photograph accurately - it's like those anti-copying backgrounds.
> 
> I recall going through a stack of colour leather swatches at H - some colours were not even recognizable as the same in different leathers - it was a very interesting hour.


Good point.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> For what it's worth (not much), BJ in Clemence--at least in its initial iterations--was a very intense sky blue.  Somewhere on the Internetz there are old pictures of Heidi Montag visiting a children's hospital carrying a BJ Clemence (I think) So Kelly that showed the true color pretty well.  On my screen, anyway.  And how intensely sad that I know that.
> Ahem.
> I own BJ Togo, and it has a definite green-gray undertone that makes it more subdued--and nothing whatsoever like actual denim blue.  Most misleading color name EVAH.  Does not coordinate with any pair of blue jeans in existence.


This is so true.  That's why I never understood why H designated it as blue jean and not, say, "moody turquoise," "dusty turquoise," etc., more poetic and accurate names IMO.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> For what it's worth (not much), BJ in Clemence--at least in its initial iterations--was a very intense sky blue.  Somewhere on the Internetz there are old pictures of Heidi Montag visiting a children's hospital carrying a BJ Clemence (I think) So Kelly that showed the true color pretty well.  On my screen, anyway.  And how intensely sad that I know that.
> Ahem.
> I own BJ Togo, and it has a definite green-gray undertone that makes it more subdued--and nothing whatsoever like actual denim blue.  Most misleading color name EVAH.  Does not coordinate with any pair of blue jeans in existence.


This is so true.  That's why I never understood why H designated it as blue jean and not, say, "moody turquoise," "dusty turquoise," etc., more poetic and accurate names IMO.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My new etain in action
> 
> View attachment 3672547


I love all this.


----------



## eagle1002us

In the 60s to mid-70s, a medium turquoise was a wardrobe staple.   Did BJ get issued then?  
If someone owns a turquoise bag and goes to sell it, I think the bag would not sound as dated as a BJ bag.   This is just my opinion, I've never sold an H bag, nor am I planning to.  So, if I really liked a color, I'd buy regardless of others' opinions.  (In fact, I have lived through the opinion stated on tpf that toundra (khaki) is basically pig-ugly!   (Oh, the inhumanity! )  But some on tpf flip stuff all the time.  Which is a purchasing strategy to have the latest colors.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> I love the outfit aspect of your pix.   Would love to see the outfit components in a brighter pix if possible.  Aging eyes, unfortunately.  Maybe lay them on a table?



Will try to do so dear. I can relate to the eye issue. It's a knit sweater dress with pleated bottom from Chanel in grey wth a black wool moto cut jacket. Black suede boots, brandebourgs cashmere shawl in the neutral colorway and the etain birkin.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> This is so true.  That's why I never understood why H designated it as blue jean and not, say, "moody turquoise," "dusty turquoise," etc., more poetic and accurate names IMO.



I don't understand any of their names, for silks or leathers.


----------



## EmileH

Genie, I'm sort of color phobic and I know that you are not. So I don't know how helpful this is:

I find gold to be my most versatile color. I wear it with camel, cream or beige tones especially in the fall. In summer its drop dead gorgeous with navy and white. And I wear it with black if I wear a scarf or shawl that brings the colors together. It's quite easy to do. 

I have a black box Kelly and a black Togo birkin. I use them a lot too. I don't mind black on black or black with navy. It's great with brighter colors too. I think my etain might be even better with all black outfits.

My colors are subtle: raisin, rouge h, Colvert and bleu saphir to come [emoji1317]. They work well with any of my neutral clothing. Raisin is fabulous with navy or taupe. Rouge h and camel make my heart melt. 

I like anemone and some of the other bright colors but I cannot think about spending birkin or Kelly money on a pop color that I might tire of.  I save those colors for casual fun bags.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Genie, I'm sort of color phobic and I know that you are not. So I don't know how helpful this is:


 That is *exactly* why I'm asking the question. I love and enjoy my colourful pieces, but 
A. They stand out, so its really noticeable when they clash with other clothing items
B. It's more noticed if you carry a bright Item regularly 

I don't mind it being noticed, but I don't want it to be "oh, that same bag/coat/scarf *again*?" While a nice deep jewel neutral would not be so remarkable. 

My winter bag is a dark jewel tone and it goes with most/all my winter outfits/coats/scarves. 

My J is great for me right now - for casual outfits, summer etc. But it may not work a decade from now. And I need to be much more thoughtful about a prospective B or K rather than impulsive and frivolous in my colour selection.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Would the bag go with a dark wash denim? I'm trying to figure out what H colour works with what wardrobe colours, so this is very interesting to me...
> 
> Like, what would work with anemone and the cold pinks/purples
> What do you ladies wear with your blue H bags - hot or cold?
> And malachite/bamboo
> And neutrals - etain/etoupe etc? Gold?
> 
> And being a non-black-bag-carrier - what coordinates with black? Do you do black shoes/coat/bag?
> 
> Do you find that if you predominantly wear blues and greys, a pop colour like yellow or orange or red works as a neutral handbag?



Dear, tell us what colors are in your closet.    Do you prefer warm colors or cold colors?    What colors are your favorite items of clothing?

I am a cold color gal and a lot of the colors you mention mix easily for me.   I love purples and cold pinks and consider them to work as a neutral for me.  My closet is filled with every shade of purple, variations of spa blue, pinks, and a lot of black.  (The black is from my CA days but it doesn't work as well in FL cause it is too hot.  Only wear it in evening).    Purple, pink, light blue, gray, and black all pretty much mix well.   Spa blue and purple is my favorite color combination.  

My only blue bag is blue marine and I only wear it with navy and there is not much navy in my closet.   No imagination when it comes to cold blue.   I am wrestling with the warm blue issue obviously.   I tend to wear pink or purple with my warm blues but want a warm blue bag so I can do a tone on tone scheme.  

If your wardrobe is in cold colors, black will go with anything.  Gray is good with black.  

Most browns or golds are challenging for me.  Too warm.  Yellow and orange look horrible on me, even if only a secondary color in a scarf.   I like malachite but bamboo is too much for me.  

Chocolate and taupe work for me again because they are cold.  I prefer etain over etoupe because gray goes better with purple or black.  

I find that colors of about the same saturation or intensity mix well.  Even unexpected combinations do well if the same intensity.    Maybe you could put stuff together on your bed and see if you have that inner "yes" when you look at it.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> My J is great for me right now - for casual outfits, summer etc. But it may not work a decade from now. And I need to be much more thoughtful about a prospective B or K rather than impulsive and frivolous in my colour selection.



Colors you love will work for you in a decade and for life.


----------



## Genie27

Cordie, I love cold jewel colours on my skin tone. Pink-reds, blue-purples, blue-greens etc work really well on me. I pair them with navy, grey and blacks. 

I have expanded to warm tones in very small doses, like orange-reds and mustard-ochres but they have to be bright/deep and offset with a cold colour. They aren't magic like cold colours but they work with cream/off white on me. 

I just don't want to be wearing all the things in a mis matched collage - it's one thing to buy an inexpensive doo dad but another to buy an H level bag or a C jacket that is not as versatile.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Cordie, I love cold jewel colours on my skin tone. Pink-reds, blue-purples, blue-greens etc work really well on me. I pair them with navy, grey and blacks.
> 
> I have expanded to warm tones in very small doses, like orange-reds and mustard-ochres but they have to be bright/deep and offset with a cold colour. They aren't magic like cold colours but they work with cream/off white on me.
> 
> I just don't want to be wearing all the things in a mis matched collage - it's one thing to buy an inexpensive doo dad but another to buy an H level bag or a C jacket that is not as versatile.



As a non-color-phobic, jewel toned wearer, I would be afraid to invest in an H level bag that was in a color that wasn't easy to use with my wardrobe.   Out of the family pop colors like that can be fun if you have a scarf or jewelry that pulls the gray and yellow together or the red and blue, but I would rather have the bag be less expensive in that case.   I think the way you are weighing versatility and cost is very smart.  And now that I understand what you are talking about, a pop color that is a stretch or just ok instead of great would be unfortunately memorable.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I am not color phobic and I do have fun-colored H bags - Azalee B, anemone K, blue St Cyr KP. The KP is an evening bag so 90% of the time I'm wearing black anyway. During the day I do tend to dress in neutrals that will go with anything - navy, cream, etoupe, pale pink, black, various shades of blue. I can't really see these not going with anything, but for me it's a balance. For me, my black and etoupe bags are fine with anything, but really I haven't had a concern matching the more fun colors. My next bag will be blue but I'm looking at blue electrique hydra or Zanzibar, medium or dark bright blue which will pop with my hair - again, I can't see this really clashing with anything I wear!


----------



## Mininana

Genie27 said:


> That is *exactly* why I'm asking the question. I love and enjoy my colourful pieces, but
> A. They stand out, so its really noticeable when they clash with other clothing items
> B. It's more noticed if you carry a bright Item regularly
> 
> I don't mind it being noticed, but I don't want it to be "oh, that same bag/coat/scarf *again*?" While a nice deep jewel neutral would not be so remarkable.
> 
> My winter bag is a dark jewel tone and it goes with most/all my winter outfits/coats/scarves.
> 
> My J is great for me right now - for casual outfits, summer etc. But it may not work a decade from now. And I need to be much more thoughtful about a prospective B or K rather than impulsive and frivolous in my colour selection.



I find raisin to be my most versatile non black bag ever. It acts like black but also like color

Also you can't go wrong with gold either


----------



## Mininana

Genie27 said:


> That is *exactly* why I'm asking the question. I love and enjoy my colourful pieces, but
> A. They stand out, so its really noticeable when they clash with other clothing items
> B. It's more noticed if you carry a bright Item regularly
> 
> I don't mind it being noticed, but I don't want it to be "oh, that same bag/coat/scarf *again*?" While a nice deep jewel neutral would not be so remarkable.
> 
> My winter bag is a dark jewel tone and it goes with most/all my winter outfits/coats/scarves.
> 
> My J is great for me right now - for casual outfits, summer etc. But it may not work a decade from now. And I need to be much more thoughtful about a prospective B or K rather than impulsive and frivolous in my colour selection.



I save the fun colors for silhouettes like evelyne 
And my B and K are more neutral


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> In the 60s to mid-70s, a medium turquoise was a wardrobe staple.   Did BJ get issued then?
> If someone owns a turquoise bag and goes to sell it, I think the bag would not sound as dated as a BJ bag.   This is just my opinion, I've never sold an H bag, nor am I planning to.  So, if I really liked a color, I'd buy regardless of others' opinions.  (In fact, I have lived through the opinion stated on tpf that toundra (khaki) is basically pig-ugly!   (Oh, the inhumanity! )  But some on tpf flip stuff all the time.  Which is a purchasing strategy to have the latest colors.



Hermes blue jean and turquoise are two totally different colors IMO  I have both and I can dig up the energy tomorrow, I will post a picture of them.

I like a pop of color too and agree that investing a ton of money in a bag in a very bright color might not be the wisest thing to do.  I got around this problem a few years ago.  I really wanted a yellowish bag and the one that came to mind at the time and that I had missed out on when it was current, was a yellow color that Vuitton used in epi leather and specifically, the St Jacques style bag.  i found one in perfect condition at resale for a great price.  I still have it and plan to use it again shortly.  It looks great against a dark color like black or navy, two colors that I wear a lot.


----------



## Genie27

Grace, I know *exactly* which colour/bag - yes it's a stunning contrast on Navy.


----------



## Genie27

I wonder if the name stems from the shellfish dish - coquille St Jacques?

I was also pondering the fact that although the French called it blue jean, the word denim is actually derived from "serge de Nimes.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Hermes blue jean and turquoise are two totally different colors IMO  I have both and I can did up the energy tomorrow, I will post a picture of them..



Eagerly awaiting this pic, but won't die if it is not tomorrow.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Grace, I know *exactly* which colour/bag - yes it's a stunning contrast on Navy.


Way back when, I had the jaune and the rouge St Jacques in front of me at the boutique and had a hard time making up my mind.  I went with the red (duh!) and also heard this little voice in my head with the DH saying "what were you thinking of?" when it came to the jaune.  When I bought it so many years later and showed it to him and told him of my previous dilemma, he laughed and told me I had made a wise decision at the time, but he thought the jaune was pretty.  Win Win!



Genie27 said:


> I wonder if the name stems from the shellfish dish - coquille St Jacques?
> Yes I believe so.  I wanted to think so since we spent a portion of our honeymoon in Nice and I had coquille St Jacques for the first time when we were there.
> 
> I was also pondering the fact that although the French called it blue jean, the word denim is actually derived from "serge de Nimes.


I like to think that it relates to the David Bowie song Blue Jean which came out in 1984.  Maybe someone was listening at Hermes?



Cordeliere said:


> Eagerly awaiting this pic, but won't die if it is not tomorrow.



Haha!  when I first read this, I thought you meant that i shouldn't die tomorrow


----------



## Notorious Pink

gracekelly said:


> I like to think that it relates to the David Bowie song Blue Jean which came out in 1984.  Maybe someone was listening at Hermes?



Funny, I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Haha!  when I first read this, I thought you meant that i shouldn't die tomorrow



Sometimes I think that as I get older, that English is becoming a second language for me.   Now if I just had a first.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Sometimes I think that as I get older, that English is becoming a second language for me.   Now if I just had a first.


You almost have it right.  English_ is _a second language.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Hermes blue jean and turquoise are two totally different colors IMO  I have both and I can dig up the energy tomorrow, I will post a picture of them.
> 
> I like a pop of color too and agree that investing a ton of money in a bag in a very bright color might not be the wisest thing to do.  I got around this problem a few years ago.  I really wanted a yellowish bag and the one that came to mind at the time and that I had missed out on when it was current, was a yellow color that Vuitton used in epi leather and specifically, the St Jacques style bag.  i found one in perfect condition at resale for a great price.  I still have it and plan to use it again shortly.  It looks great against a dark color like black or navy, two colors that I wear a lot.


Ok, but in the incarnation of BJ I saw in the boutique, it was a muted turquoise, IMO.   One of the posters commented that there was a lot of variation in BJ according to leather and, it would seem to me, age, and maybe even dye lot.  Dying chemicals change over time.   So, yes, BJ could be very different from turquoise and yes, it could be in the same color spectrum.  This raises the question of how different other H colors are over time even if the leather is the same.  Use, like the oils from hands will affect the color, too, to some tiny degree.

I clearly agree with you about the fun aspect of yellow bags.  The epi leathers of LV I have seen are very nice.   I have several yellow bags in bright yellow, not expensive, I just like them.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I wonder if the name stems from the shellfish dish - coquille St Jacques?
> 
> I was also pondering the fact that although the French called it blue jean, the word denim is actually derived from "serge de Nimes.


Good point.  Maybe something got lost in translation.


----------



## eagle1002us

There must be something in the air:  just as we're discussing what is bleu jean, another thread in the H forum was started on what is coral?
(P.S. everyone _knows_ it's rose jaipur  )


----------



## FizzyWater

Y'all are giving me a minor heart attack.  I just bought my first H bag... in Blue Jean.   
It's a big bulky thing I want to use for travel (Clemence Paris Bombay 37) and it *seems* like a useful, neutral-ish color.
I'm finally breaking out of my all-black world and now you tell me I've picked the Harvest Gold of Hermès?


----------



## Cordeliere

FizzyWater said:


> Y'all are giving me a minor heart attack.  I just bought my first H bag... in Blue Jean.
> It's a big bulky thing I want to use for travel (Clemence Paris Bombay 37) and it *seems* like a useful, neutral-ish color.
> I'm finally breaking out of my all-black world and now you tell me I've picked the Harvest Gold of Hermès?



I am the one who brought up Harvest Gold.   After this discussion, I have decided this will be the newest classic.   You are ahead of the curve.   Oh yes.  After my careful evaluation of BJ on ebay, I concluded that the best shades are in clemence.   Good work on your part.


----------



## FizzyWater

Cordeliere said:


> I am the one who brought up Harvest Gold.   After this discussion, I have decided this will be the newest classic.   You are ahead of the curve.   Oh yes.  After my careful evaluation of BJ on ebay, I concluded that the best shades are in clemence.   Good work on your part.



Thank you for the reassurance.  
It really does seem to change with the leathers - Swift and Epsom are almost candy-colored, and Togo, as said above, has that green to it.  I'm looking forward to seeing the Clemence.


----------



## MSO13

I have a theory about the name Blue Jean

I think it's named that because jeans go with everything not because it's the color of blue jean, know what I mean? 

Ironically it does seem hard to pair with more recent dark washes in denim but it is a very neutral blue and a classic. It's more of an iconic H color to me, very distinctive. There are so many H blues but all the mid tones seem hard to wear with denim. 

It's not a color for me, I am more of a black, navy, gold, gray, olive and white fan.


----------



## Cordeliere

Iconic says it all, doesn't it?


----------



## EmileH

Here are some modeling photos of my chain d'ancre enchainee bracelet. It's not a popular piece but I love it,.


----------



## EmileH

The bracelet is like a hinged bangle. This is how it looks open


----------



## gracekelly

OK, I pulled out the BJ and the turquoise and I have to admit that they are much closer in color than my mind's eye remembered.  They are still different to me on a personal level.  The inside the house picture shows more of a difference between them than the outside in the 
sun picture.  The Bolide is chevre and the Trim is togo.


----------



## gracekelly

Since I mentioned the jaune St. Jacques, I thought I would post a picture of that as well.  Here is a J Crew jacket with it that is the most adorable thing ever.  I hated the  brass buttons on it so I changed them to red with a flower.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The bracelet is like a hinged bangle. This is how it looks open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673219
> View attachment 3673220


How very interesting!  I have never seen this fabrication before.  Chaine d'ancre is one of my favorites.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> How very interesting!  I have never seen this fabrication before.  Chaine d'ancre is one of my favorites.



Thanks. That's why I'm showing it. It's not a common piece. I had asked my local SA to get this and two other bracelets in for me to choose. Her response: we have the other two to pick from. I was able to try this is paris and it's the one I chose.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The bracelet is like a hinged bangle. This is how it looks open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673219
> View attachment 3673220


Very cool! I like it!


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> OK, I pulled out the BJ and the turquoise and I have to admit that they are much closer in color than my mind's eye remembered.  They are still different to me on a personal level.  The inside the house picture shows more of a difference between them than the outside in the
> sun picture.  The Bolide is chevre and the Trim is togo.
> 
> View attachment 3673335



I love the color of the bolide.    Yummy.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Nerja

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The bracelet is like a hinged bangle. This is how it looks open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673219
> View attachment 3673220


It's very beautiful and unique!  That it's a bangle is so cool.


----------



## momasaurus

gracekelly said:


> OK, I pulled out the BJ and the turquoise and I have to admit that they are much closer in color than my mind's eye remembered.  They are still different to me on a personal level.  The inside the house picture shows more of a difference between them than the outside in the
> sun picture.  The Bolide is chevre and the Trim is togo.
> 
> View attachment 3673335



Your trim looks just like mine in Clemence. No hint of turquoise.

However, that Bolide is very cute!!!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The bracelet is like a hinged bangle. This is how it looks open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673219
> View attachment 3673220



This is so nice! I have never seen the hinged version. I really like it.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> OK, I pulled out the BJ and the turquoise and I have to admit that they are much closer in color than my mind's eye remembered.  They are still different to me on a personal level.  The inside the house picture shows more of a difference between them than the outside in the
> sun picture.  The Bolide is chevre and the Trim is togo.
> 
> View attachment 3673335



Very informative post, thank you. They are both extremely pretty (your BJ does not have the grey tones to it). Thanks for taking the effort to post the photos, especially the sunlight one.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> Since I mentioned the jaune St. Jacques, I thought I would post a picture of that as well.  Here is a J Crew jacket with it that is the most adorable thing ever.  I hated the  brass buttons on it so I changed them to red with a flower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673339
> View attachment 3673342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673338



I am laughing so hard!!! I bought this jacket awhile back because it looked so cute in a ad I saw. Then I got it and the buttons were horrible! Like junk shop quality metal. So I sent it back. I wish I had the ability and willpower to change the buttons, but sadly I don't.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> I am laughing so hard!!! I bought this jacket awhile back because it looked so cute in a ad I saw. Then I got it and the buttons were horrible! Like junk shop quality metal. So I sent it back. I wish I had the ability and willpower to change the buttons, but sadly I don't.


Too funny!  Yes the  buttons were horrific. The ones I found are perfect and keep the flower theme going too. I found them on the internet.  I am treating this like a jean jacket.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The bracelet is like a hinged bangle. This is how it looks open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673219
> View attachment 3673220


I love this! Does it come in white gold?


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> I love this! Does it come in white gold?



I have never seen it in white gold. I could ask.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have never seen it in white gold. I could ask.


Thanks for offering  but I can inquire. Your selection of jewelry and clothes is fabulous!


----------



## gracekelly

momasaurus said:


> Your trim looks just like mine in Clemence. No hint of turquoise.
> 
> However, that Bolide is very cute!!!



Thanks! I loved the turquoise chèvre so much that I treated myself to the matching Bearn wallet and key case.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Thanks for offering  but I can inquire. Your selection of jewelry and clothes is fabulous!



You are really too kind. I'm not creative or artistic at all so I feel like I'm fumbling my way through my selections. But I like them so that's all that counts I suppose.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are really too kind. I'm not creative or artistic at all so I feel like I'm fumbling my way through my selections. But I like them so that's all that counts I suppose.


You are too modest, PbP. I forgot to mention your fabulous bags and shoes too! I don't consider your well thought out purchases as fumbling. You are in tune to what you like and you stick with it. The bracelet is a perfect example. And you are one of the most stylish ladies on this forum.


----------



## scarf1

Moirai said:


> You are too modest, PbP. I forgot to mention your fabulous bags and shoes too! I don't consider your well thought out purchases as fumbling. You are in tune to what you like and you stick with it. The bracelet is a perfect example. And you are one of the most stylish ladies on this forum.


+1


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> You are too modest, PbP. I forgot to mention your fabulous bags and shoes too! I don't consider your well thought out purchases as fumbling. You are in tune to what you like and you stick with it. The bracelet is a perfect example. And you are one of the most stylish ladies on this forum.



You took the words right of my mouth as I was thinking the same thing! PbP's style is always classy with some unique and interesting twist, I'm a huge fan


----------



## EmileH

[emoji5] thank you guys [emoji173]️


----------



## tabbi001

Moirai said:


> You are too modest, PbP. I forgot to mention your fabulous bags and shoes too! I don't consider your well thought out purchases as fumbling. You are in tune to what you like and you stick with it. The bracelet is a perfect example. And you are one of the most stylish ladies on this forum.


Agree!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

tabbi001 said:


> Agree!



+1


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what H colour works with what wardrobe colours, so this is very interesting to me...



Here are some mind stretching color combinations. 
http://alldaychic.com/great-color-combinations/

I came across this link because of a set of pins that pinterest sent me on paint colors.   The cover picture on one of the pins looked just like my closet., so  I started browsing the pins.   You might find some pleasing but less heart stopping combinations by browsing the pins.   Paint or clothes-- It is all color combinations that work.    I am not bashing the above link.   I think any one combination would be great.  Seeing them all together is a bit much for me.

Here is the paint color link.   As one  jewel tone person to another, I think just seeing the colors will make you happy.
https://www.pinterest.com/ayorgason...7461&utm_source=31&utm_term=8&utm_medium=2004


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Here are some mind stretching color combinations.
> http://alldaychic.com/great-color-combinations/
> 
> I came across this link because of a set of pins that pinterest sent me on paint colors.   The cover picture on one of the pins looked just like my closet., so  I started browsing the pins.   You might find some pleasing but less heart stopping combinations by browsing the pins.   Paint or clothes-- It is all color combinations that work.    I am not bashing the above link.   I think any one combination would be great.  Seeing them all together is a bit much for me.
> 
> Here is the paint color link.   As one  jewel tone person to another, I think just seeing the colors will make you happy.
> https://www.pinterest.com/ayorgason...7461&utm_source=31&utm_term=8&utm_medium=2004


Wow great charts!  I did see some unexpected, for me, color combos on the alldaychic.  It gave me something to consider.  I have evolved into two categories 1.  blends of the same shade or 2. The pop of unexpected color.  On the whole I don't like to match everything up especially when it comes to bags and shoes.  Here is a phrase that will bring terror into the hearts of women of a certain age and I heard it from one of the ladies who took care of my late mother:  Matching shoes and bags is the nursing home look!  Yikes!! Could it get worse than that?  No need to rush that look IMO!


----------



## Nerja

Moirai said:


> You are too modest, PbP. I forgot to mention your fabulous bags and shoes too! I don't consider your well thought out purchases as fumbling. You are in tune to what you like and you stick with it. The bracelet is a perfect example. And you are one of the most stylish ladies on this forum.


Very true!  Lovely style always!


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Wow great charts!  I did see some unexpected, for me, color combos on the alldaychic.  It gave me something to consider.  I have evolved into two categories *1.  blends of the same shade or 2. The pop of unexpected color.  *On the whole I don't like to match everything up especially when it comes to bags and shoes.  Here is a phrase that will bring terror into the hearts of women of a certain age and I heard it from one of the ladies who took care of my late mother:  Matching shoes and bags is the nursing home look!  Yikes!! Could it get worse than that?  No need to rush that look IMO!



I like both of those looks.    same shade and pop of color

GK    By the time we get to the nursing home,  non matching bags and shoes will be the nursing home look.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> I like both of those looks.    same shade and pop of color
> 
> GK    By the time we get to the nursing home,  non matching bags and shoes will be the nursing home look.




Well, we just might have to swing back the other way to start the matchy matchy trend again so we can be hip!  (not as in broken hips with walkers hip)


----------



## prepster

gracekelly said:


> Wow great charts!  I did see some unexpected, for me, color combos on the alldaychic.  It gave me something to consider.  I have evolved into two categories 1.  blends of the same shade or 2. The pop of unexpected color.  On the whole I don't like to match everything up especially when it comes to bags and shoes.  Here is a phrase that will bring terror into the hearts of women of a certain age and I heard it from one of the ladies who took care of my late mother:  Matching shoes and bags is the nursing home look!  Yikes!! Could it get worse than that?  No need to rush that look IMO!



There's another theory that matching is so old it's new again.  It can be chic on a certain woman in the right clothes.  Most people don't bother anymore with that level of attention to detail.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Well, we just might have to swing back the other way to start the matchy matchy trend again so we can be hip!  (not as in broken hips with walkers hip)



I am planning on saving my matching items.   

I am currently feeling very virtuous that I saved all my lightly worn slides from the last time they were in style, so now I can be so on trend without having to bother to shop.


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> There's another theory that matching is so old it's new again.  It can be chic on a certain woman in the right clothes.  Most people don't bother anymore with that level of attention to detail.


Very good point!  



Cordeliere said:


> I am planning on saving my matching items.
> 
> I am currently feeling very virtuous that I saved all my lightly worn slides from the last time they were in style, so now I can be so on trend without having to bother to shop.


What???  When did slides go out of style?    My closet staple!  Actually, I think I know which type of slide you mean and Yes, I saved my closed toe ones too.


----------



## EmileH

This strange thing always happens with my bag purchases. Every bag that I have purchased has been preceded by the purchase of a scarf in a matching colorway. Always from a different SA and often in a different store, so unknown to the SA offering the bag. I consider it the Hermes gods exerting their will.[emoji23]

This time I was a bit bummed. I really had my heart set on bleu glacier. And by coincidence I had just bought a mousseline in bleu glacier. My local SAs called to say she located it just a few days before I left. So I was certain it was serendipity and I would find a bleu glacier bag in Paris. But I was told that bleu glacier is not in production this season. And as you know I bought etain.

I was playing with my etain birkin today and look at this! Those mischievous Hermes gods! [emoji15]


----------



## Cordeliere

Love the moussie.   What is that pattern?


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Love the moussie.   What is that pattern?



It's tapis Persans spring 2017 current design


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This strange thing always happens with my bag purchases. Every bag that I have purchased has been preceded by the purchase of a scarf in a matching colorway. Always from a different SA and often in a different store, so unknown to the SA offering the bag. I consider it the Hermes gods exerting their will.[emoji23]
> 
> This time I was a bit bummed. I really had my heart set on bleu glacier. And by coincidence I had just bought a mousseline in bleu glacier. My local SAs called to say she located it just a few days before I left. So I was certain it was serendipity and I would find a bleu glacier bag in Paris. But I was told that bleu glacier is not in production this season. And as you know I bought etain.
> 
> I was playing with my etain birkin today and look at this! Those mischievous Hermes gods! [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3674706


Perfect match!  It was meant to be. I have Evie in Etain. I find it to be a great neutral and it can look different depending on the light.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This strange thing always happens with my bag purchases. Every bag that I have purchased has been preceded by the purchase of a scarf in a matching colorway. Always from a different SA and often in a different store, so unknown to the SA offering the bag. I consider it the Hermes gods exerting their will.[emoji23]
> 
> This time I was a bit bummed. I really had my heart set on bleu glacier. And by coincidence I had just bought a mousseline in bleu glacier. My local SAs called to say she located it just a few days before I left. So I was certain it was serendipity and I would find a bleu glacier bag in Paris. But I was told that bleu glacier is not in production this season. And as you know I bought etain.
> 
> I was playing with my etain birkin today and look at this! Those mischievous Hermes gods! [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3674706


Your Mousseline is perfect with your Etain


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today I saw my second grail scarf:  Le Tarot


----------



## Cordeliere

Was it for sale?  Did you buy it?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Cordeliere said:


> Was it for sale?  Did you buy it?


I saw a picture of it in the N Y Times style magazine today,  I hope H takes it out of retirement.


----------



## prepster

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3676659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I saw my second grail scarf:  Le Tarot



The gold is striking!


----------



## eagle1002us

This is a safari survival jacket which I saw on etsy.   I thought of our own @MrsOwen3 when I saw it.  She thinks things through, is undoubtedly prepared for just about anything.


----------



## gracekelly

Ladies I thought you all needed some flowers!  First flush of roses from my garden.


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> This is a safari survival jacket which I saw on etsy.   I thought of our own @MrsOwen3 when I saw it.  She thinks things through, is undoubtedly prepared for just about anything.


I am glad you liked this post, @MrsOwen3.  I forgot to mention it's Moschino couture.   I have several safari-style jackets but nowhere near this complete.    I think I saw it on Etsy and I love it.   Especially the hair brush.


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3676659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I saw my second grail scarf:  Le Tarot


I remember when this scarf came out it was one of the most richest colorations that had been done by H until that time, with the possible exception of Kermit Oliver's Flora & Fauna of Texas.   Hope you get one or more soon.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This strange thing always happens with my bag purchases. Every bag that I have purchased has been preceded by the purchase of a scarf in a matching colorway. Always from a different SA and often in a different store, so unknown to the SA offering the bag. I consider it the Hermes gods exerting their will.[emoji23]
> 
> This time I was a bit bummed. I really had my heart set on bleu glacier. And by coincidence I had just bought a mousseline in bleu glacier. My local SAs called to say she located it just a few days before I left. So I was certain it was serendipity and I would find a bleu glacier bag in Paris. But I was told that bleu glacier is not in production this season. And as you know I bought etain.
> 
> I was playing with my etain birkin today and look at this! Those mischievous Hermes gods! [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3674706


I also thought bleu glacier was pretty.   Plus, heaven knows anything "glacier" these hot days is quite precious!   No, seriously, I am surprised it was not available as I didn't think it was that long ago it came out.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This strange thing always happens with my bag purchases. _Every bag that I have purchased has been preceded by the purchase of a scarf in a matching colorway._ Always from a different SA and often in a different store, so unknown to the SA offering the bag. I consider it the Hermes gods exerting their will.[emoji23]
> 
> This time I was a bit bummed. I really had my heart set on bleu glacier. And by coincidence I had just bought a mousseline in bleu glacier. My local SAs called to say she located it just a few days before I left. So I was certain it was serendipity and I would find a bleu glacier bag in Paris. But I was told that bleu glacier is not in production this season. And as you know I bought etain.
> 
> I was playing with my etain birkin today and look at this! Those mischievous Hermes gods! [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3674706



Well, you're simply quite prescient, my dear.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> I am planning on saving my matching items.
> 
> I am currently feeling very virtuous that I saved all my lightly worn slides from the last time they were in style, so now I can be so on trend without having to bother to shop.


I save things, too.   Compared with, say, the eyes of bugs (who can see colors in ultraviolet light), humans can only see a certain number of colors.   And IMO, H colors can be pretty darn close to one another over time.   So what does anyone have to lose hanging on to various fashion items?   
Cordy, I cannot find the post at hand but were you the one who posted a color board from or on Pin Interest?   I intend to look at it soon, however, I have been working on my own pin interest boards.   That site is addicting but in a good way.  So far it hasn't cost me!!!!!


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> I am glad you liked this post, @MrsOwen3.  I forgot to mention it's Moschino couture.   I have several safari-style jackets but nowhere near this complete.    I think I saw it on Etsy and I love it.   Especially the hair brush.



I love it Eagle, thanks! I have several ideas for similar style jumpsuits so that I can have all my supplies on my person while working. Someday I'll have it made!


----------



## FizzyWater

gracekelly said:


> Ladies I thought you all needed some flowers!  First flush of roses from my garden.
> 
> View attachment 3677912
> View attachment 3677913


What lovely roses!  I picked rhubarb this morning, which is not nearly so pretty.


----------



## Cordeliere

This is right up there with matchy matchy in the nursing home.   I think skinny eyebrows are going to be the old lady look.    I was a late adopter of highly groomed brows.  And I guess I am late to the fuller look.    Cara Delevginve's eyebrows strike me as gross.  But then I saw all these skinnny full brow comparisons on celebrities and the full ones look better to me.  

http://www.instyle.com/beauty/celebrity-eyebrows-thick-and-thin-comparison#1229671

I think I need a professional intervention.    Has anyone ever been to a brow salon?   What is it like?


----------



## gracekelly

I hav


Cordeliere said:


> This is right up there with matchy matchy in the nursing home.   I think skinny eyebrows are going to be the old lady look.    I was a late adopter of highly groomed brows.  And I guess I am late to the fuller look.    Cara Delevginve's eyebrows strike me as gross.  But then I saw all these skinnny full brow comparisons on celebrities and the full ones look better to me.
> 
> http://www.instyle.com/beauty/celebrity-eyebrows-thick-and-thin-comparison#1229671
> 
> I think I need a professional intervention.    Has anyone ever been to a brow salon?   What is it like?



I have not had personal experience with these shops, but I have noticed that they are cropping up all over the place here.  Like the dry bar blow out salons, there will be a certain amount of drop out.  The brows are not the only thing that they do in these shops.  False eyelashes that last for 2-3 weeks are also done there.  I had brunch with a friend who has had the lashes done and they looked amazing, but my take on it is that hair and nails are my limit!  One more beauty maintenance item is not on my plate!


----------



## gracekelly

FizzyWater said:


> What lovely roses!  I picked rhubarb this morning, which is not nearly so pretty.


Thank you, but at least you can make a pie with it!  Once it starts to get hot here, the roses are dead in 1-2 days.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ok, I admit I've started doing my lashes. I loooooooove them. I am always full makeup and now I no longer need liner or mascara. The only thing is contact lenses are just a touch trickier and I can NEVER rub my eyes (probably better that I don't anyway).


----------



## Cordeliere

BBC said:


> Ok, I admit I've started doing my lashes. I loooooooove them. I am always full makeup and now I no longer need liner or mascara. The only thing is contact lenses are just a touch trickier and I can NEVER rub my eyes (probably better that I don't anyway).



What do they do to lashes?   I hope that is not too personal a question.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cordeliere said:


> What do they do to lashes?   I hope that is not too personal a question.



They dye your lashes or they add individual lashes one by on which is a time consuming process


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> Ok, I admit I've started doing my lashes. I loooooooove them. I am always full makeup and now I no longer need liner or mascara. The only thing is contact lenses are just a touch trickier and I can NEVER rub my eyes (probably better that I don't anyway).


They looked absolutely beautiful on my friend and she said the same thing that she did not need to wear eye make-up.  I just can't add another scheduled beauty thing in my life.  I will just stick to mascara.  lol!  I do have long lashes so it does the trick for me.


----------



## Mininana

I used to have eyelash extensions last year!! Totally loved them.


----------



## EmileH

I know people who had eyelash extensions. They had to go every 2-3 weeks. They looked great but after a few years it destroyed their natural lashes. Just like fake mails destroy your nails. I use latisse. It is low maintenance. You can't go without makeup but it definitely makes the lashes look better. They include a warning that it can turn blue eyes brown but this has never happened with the lash formula. It happened at much higher doses when the drug was used for glaucoma. (This is my lay understanding. I don't prescribe it professionally.)

I just do brow waxing for strays and tell them not to change the shape or make them thin. I did blow plucking at the salon in the past. I didn't see a benefit. People swear by threading but I haven't tried it. I highly recommend browzings brow kit by benefit. Available at sephora.


----------



## MSO13

I use Latisse and it really grew out my lashes, I do not need mascara on make up free days and they are thicker/fuller. I have brown eyes so I wasn't concerned with the rare potential for color change. I got eyelash extensions and had some reaction to the glue and all my lashes broke off and were like broken teeth. 

I grew my brows back over the last 7 years from being almost non existent by just letting them go for the most part, I got a brow shape stencil from Anastasia and will only pluck anything that strays outside the guide. I also used the little extra Latisse on my brush after doing my lashes to dab on brows in sparse areas and on the ends over the last year and they grew back. This is called Off Label usage so my doc couldn't authorize it but the nurses all said they use it that way too.

I don't have Cara Delevigne's brows but I do have very full and now nicely shaped brows. I look much better with them than my old pics.


----------



## nicole0612

I can't really get on board with the thick brows look. I have bold natural brows but my mom was enthralled with the Brooke Shields look when I was a kid and encouraged me to keep them natural. This was the 90's (very thin brows time). I spent so many years afterwards shuddering at my photos that I don't think I can ever go back. I do think that pencil thin brows are very dated so I go for a middle ground. Thick or thin, I prefer a groomed look vs Cara's look. My brows are maybe a bit too short from side to side, but I cannot stand to have a hair out of place and if they are longer then some hairs do not stay in their line. I just can't live with that! 
Luckily my lashes are very thick, very long and black so I never wear mascara (it makes me look like I have very silly fake lashes because they get sooooo long) but I do have problems with eyeliner. If I wear it inside my lash line then I have never figured out how to remove it without scraping it off with my fingernails. Is there some tip? Makeup remover never penetrates to the inside of my lashes. So I wear liner under my lashes (I use a soft pencil) but some always ends up in my lower lashes. I pull my fingernails along my lower lashes to clean them off then run a moistened q-tip under my lashes (otherwise I end up with marks from the eyeliner under my eyes from the lashes hitting my under eye area). I always lose a few lashes every day doing this and luckily they are thick enough that it is OK, but I am always worried I will reach a point where they do not grow back as quickly. Does anyone have some good tips or products for applying lower lash eyeliner. I can't go without it. I don't wear any face makeup so eyeliner is required.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> I can't really get on board with the thick brows look. I have bold natural brows but my mom was enthralled with the Brooke Shields look when I was a kid and encouraged me to keep them natural. This was the 90's (very thin brows time). I spent so many years afterwards shuddering at my photos that I don't think I can ever go back. I do think that pencil thin brows are very dated so I go for a middle ground. Thick or thin, I prefer a groomed look vs Cara's look. My brows are maybe a bit too short from side to side, but I cannot stand to have a hair out of place and if they are longer then some hairs do not stay in their line. I just can't live with that!
> Luckily my lashes are very thick, very long and black so I never wear mascara (it makes me look like I have very silly fake lashes because they get sooooo long) but I do have problems with eyeliner. If I wear it inside my lash line then I have never figured out how to remove it without scraping it off with my fingernails. Is there some tip? Makeup remover never penetrates to the inside of my lashes. So I wear liner under my lashes (I use a soft pencil) but some always ends up in my lower lashes. I pull my fingernails along my lower lashes to clean them off then run a moistened q-tip under my lashes (otherwise I end up with marks from the eyeliner under my eyes from the lashes hitting my under eye area). I always lose a few lashes every day doing this and luckily they are thick enough that it is OK, but I am always worried I will reach a point where they do not grow back as quickly. Does anyone have some good tips or products for applying lower lash eyeliner. I can't go without it. I don't wear any face makeup so eyeliner is required.



I use a Bobbi Brown felt tip pen and dot it on the lash line.  I don't drawn a line per se because it looks too hash.  I do this after I have used a little mascara on the bottom lashes as well.

https://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/product/2328/27083/makeup/eyes/eyeliner/ink-liner/fh13


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> I use a Bobbi Brown felt tip pen and dot it on the lash line.  I don't drawn a line per se because it looks too hash.  I do this after I have used a little mascara on the bottom lashes as well.
> 
> https://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/product/2328/27083/makeup/eyes/eyeliner/ink-liner/fh13



Thanks Grace! I will try it out. They only have "blackest black" for the color option, is that what you get?


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks Grace! I will try it out. They only have "blackest black" for the color option, is that what you get?


Yes.  i use this with a very light hand and it dries in a second so you can't smudge it.  I don't wear upper liner at all and just rely on my mascara to do the trick and sometimes I use a gel pencil on the upper water line which I think makes my lashes look thicker.  Not a problem that you have   Not that anyone asked...but my latest favorite mascara is Chanel in navy blue.  I have hazel green eyes with some dots of rust and black eyelashes.  You can't really see the navy color, but it isn't as harsh as black.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> Yes.  i use this with a very light hand and it dries in a second so you can't smudge it.  I don't wear upper liner at all and just rely on my mascara to do the trick and sometimes I use a gel pencil on the upper water line which I think makes my lashes look thicker.  Not a problem that you have   Not that anyone asked...but my latest favorite mascara is Chanel in navy blue.  I have hazel green eyes with some dots of rust and black eyelashes.  You can't really see the navy color, but it isn't as harsh as black.



Thank you, I will get it. It will be fun to try something different. I also have hazel green eyes and I completely agree that a non black color brings out our eye color. I usually wear MAC purple liner on my top lid (more of a raisin color, and it goes on very thin compared to the black) which has a similar effect to your navy mascara.


----------



## Cordeliere

MrsOwen3 said:


> I also used the little extra Latisse on my brush after doing my lashes to dab on brows in sparse areas and on the ends over the last year and they grew back. This is called Off Label usage so my doc couldn't authorize it but the nurses all said they use it that way too..



Thank is very interesting.    As my estrogen levels dropped with advancing age, the outside edges of my brows got thin.   Pencil fill in was too obvious.   Maybe this would do the trick.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Cordeliere

Here is another brow issue I have.   It is another advancing age thing.   Some of the hairs in my eyebrows have gotten longer and unruly.   Think Andy Rooney but only a little bit.   I can use a product that is like clear mascara to sort of hair spray them in place, but I wish the little devils would return to their original length.  Any body got any suggestions?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Of course not too personal a question. Yes, I have individual lashes glued in. My lashes are very straight and not very thick and annoying. And I spend quite a lot of time applying eye makeup, so been that and my contacts can't be very good for my lashes, anyway. I do like this look but I will be sure to take breaks (I have only done it twice). I'd be very concerned about changing eye color, so there's that.

I love the Laura Mercier pencil made just for the lash line. Try using that, it's fabulous, very easy to apply. Now I only just put it at the corner to make an even look and a touch on the bottom.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Here is another brow issue I have.   It is another advancing age thing.   Some of the hairs in my eyebrows have gotten longer and unruly.   Think Andy Rooney but only a little bit.   I can use a product that is like clear mascara to sort of hair spray them in place, but I wish the little devils would return to their original length.  Any body got any suggestions?



Just trim the longer ones a bit. I go to European wax center. It's a chain. They are very good with my brows as long as I give instructions. They trim with little scissors at the end. Just don't waste money on their products. They are not good. 



BBC said:


> Of course not too personal a question. Yes, I have individual lashes glued in. My lashes are very straight and not very thick and annoying. And I spend quite a lot of time applying eye makeup, so been that and my contacts can't be very good for my lashes, anyway. I do like this look but I will be sure to take breaks (I have only done it twice). I'd be very concerned about changing eye color, so there's that.
> 
> I love the Laura Mercier pencil made just for the lash line. Try using that, it's fabulous, very easy to apply. Now I only just put it at the corner to make an even look and a touch on the bottom.



Eye color change has never been reported with Latisse, only withthe glaucoma formulation which was much stronger and placed directly in the eye. I was very concerned about that but I researched it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cordeliere said:


> Here is another brow issue I have.   It is another advancing age thing.   Some of the hairs in my eyebrows have gotten longer and unruly.   Think Andy Rooney but only a little bit.   I can use a product that is like clear mascara to sort of hair spray them in place, but I wish the little devils would return to their original length.  Any body got any suggestions?



There are brow gels that are clear as well as have color. It's trial & error to see what works best
& as PbP suggests, trim the stray ones.


----------



## Cordeliere

Your thoughts are all helpful.    How do you decide the brow fullness that works for you?  Trial and error?   This is the reason I wanted a professional intervention.  To have someone else take an approach to my brows that I wouldn't.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Your thoughts are all helpful.    How do you decide the brow fullness that works for you?  Trial and error?   This is the reason I wanted a professional intervention.  To have someone else take an approach to my brows that I wouldn't.



That's a good thought. A consultation won't hurt. I think for most people medium is best. Not too thick or thin. Which means a growing out period for many of us. Like mrs Owen I had a period of minimal intervention to let them thicken up a bit. The brow kit that I mentioned really helps too. There is a wax to shape and a powder to fill. It's easy and looks natural.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I have my brows threaded every so often at my hair salon. I've used pencils, etc but right now I just fill in a bit with eyeshadow that matches applied with a small brush.

I am giving second and third thoughts to the lashes. I'm surprised they prevent new ones from growing, because I have to say I have never been THIS good about not touching my eyes. I remove all eye makeup with qtips soaked in the Lancôme eye makeup remover. I only touch them very gently to apply eyeshadow or eye cream. I don't even sleep on my face anymore! I would think this would be better at least for my lashes. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> I have my brows threaded every so often at my hair salon. I've used pencils, etc but right now I just fill in a bit with eyeshadow that matches applied with a small brush.
> 
> I am giving second and third thoughts to the lashes. I'm surprised they prevent new ones from growing, because I have to say I have never been THIS good about not touching my eyes. I remove all eye makeup with qtips soaked in the Lancôme eye makeup remover. I only touch them very gently to apply eyeshadow or eye cream. I don't even sleep on my face anymore! I would think this would be better at least for my lashes. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]



I think the damage comes from the effect of the glue on the follicles. But I have never had them. I just had a few friends who loved them for a while and then noticed the damage. But maybe there is some trick or skill to doing it right.


----------



## Genie27

This conversation made me look up old photos - I've only had my brows waxed a couple of times, and then the hair stopped growing in that area. I pluck a few stray strands below the brow, but other than that, nada. The sardonic raised eyebrow is au naturel. 

I usually wear glasses, and my lashes brush the lenses so I only wear mascara/liner/shadow when I (occasionally) wear contacts. 

I do wear a light oil-free foundation, blush and lip colour every day.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you, I will get it. It will be fun to try something different. I also have hazel green eyes and I completely agree that a non black color brings out our eye color. I usually wear MAC purple liner on my top lid (more of a raisin color, and it goes on very thin compared to the black) which has a similar effect to your navy mascara.


Are hazel green eyes a brownish green?  Mine are green.  No brown.   Only a pink blossom shade of shadow enhances the green.   I went for a store makeover and told the specialist to use pale pink, she demurred but then saw it was a good color.  Pale green and pale silvery blue are also good but I haven't worn them for ages.   A medium green shadow closes up the eye.  Brown shadow looks muddy.   Plum is too dark.   I have to use colors that open up the eye.   But I don't wear make-up anymore which annoys some people whose identity is based on it:  Wear some lipstick!


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Are hazel green eyes a brownish green?  Mine are green.  No brown.   Only a pink blossom shade of shadow enhances the green.   I went for a store makeover and told the specialist to use pale pink, she demurred but then saw it was a good color.  Pale green and pale silvery blue are also good but I haven't worn them for ages.   A medium green shadow closes up the eye.  Brown shadow looks muddy.   Plum is too dark.   I have to use colors that open up the eye.   But I don't wear make-up anymore which annoys some people whose identity is based on it:  Wear some lipstick!



Pure green eyes are beautiful!
Well, I was about to write an explanation about what hazel eyes are compared to green, but then I thought I would look it up just to make sure I had it right. The common belief, and what I always thought, is that hazel eyes are a mixture of colors, usually brown and green, and that they change color. Apparently, The truth is that hazel eyes have flecks or ripples of different colors in them, and they do change color. Eye color is so much more complex than I realized, a lot more than just an issue of melanin, I encourage you to read about it!
I always thought that I had hazel eyes because my eyes are forest green with a thin brown rim around my pupil, but apparently having a brown ring around the pupil is common for green eyes (though it sounds like your eyes do not have it). Another interesting tidbit that I just learned is that some people have a ring of color around their iris and some do not. I have a green ring around my iris and I never noticed before reading about this  
I agree, pink and silvery colors look good with green eyes, but I hesitate to wear pure pink shadow, though I have worn transparent silvery pink shadow occasionally.
I don't wear lipstick either, I have very dry skin and I have never found one that is moisturizing enough.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> Yes.  i use this with a very light hand and it dries in a second so you can't smudge it.  I don't wear upper liner at all and just rely on my mascara to do the trick and sometimes I use a gel pencil on the upper water line which I think makes my lashes look thicker.  Not a problem that you have   Not that anyone asked...but my latest favorite mascara is Chanel in navy blue.  I have hazel green eyes with some dots of rust and black eyelashes.  You can't really see the navy color, but it isn't as harsh as black.



I hope it is a fairly liquid liner! I tried the inside the lash lining with a MAC gel pencil and chunks flaked all into my eyelashes.


----------



## FizzyWater

I get my lashes and brows dyed at my hair salon, but I haven't had them shape my brows lately as I come out rather more plucked than I like.  But it's a cheap walk-in place in a Turkish neighborhood - I went there in desperation when my fabulous hair salon closed suddenly.  Weirdly my normal stylist has super thick eyebrows (in a great way - she looks like Keira Knightley with olive skin, sigh...) but she ends up giving me super thin eyebrows.

Here is where I admit that I'm 45 years old and I've never found a mascara that doesn't give me raccoon eyes in under an hour.  I've spent literally thousands of dollars on brands from high to low.  The last time I went looking the makeup consultant told me to stop using eye moisturizer.  I kind of blinked at her, thinking, "Lady, you're my age or younger and have eye wrinkles like a tennis pro*.  Now I'm going to clutch my moisturizer even closer to my chest."

So I dye my moderately long eyelashes, have a cute selection of fake ones for over-the-top looks once in a while, and enjoy my usual 1-minute makeup routine:  Foundation, long-last lip color, apply brow fill while my lips are drying, lip gloss.  I am so lazy.

*No offense to tennis pros, skiers, sailing fans, etc..  Having a great skill and/or great fun > smooth eyes.  Still clutching my sunscreen and moisturizer.


----------



## imagineme

FizzyWater said:


> I get my lashes and brows dyed at my hair salon, but I haven't had them shape my brows lately as I come out rather more plucked than I like.  But it's a cheap walk-in place in a Turkish neighborhood - I went there in desperation when my fabulous hair salon closed suddenly.  Weirdly my normal stylist has super thick eyebrows (in a great way - she looks like Keira Knightley with olive skin, sigh...) but she ends up giving me super thin eyebrows.
> 
> Here is where I admit that I'm 45 years old and I've never found a mascara that doesn't give me raccoon eyes in under an hour.  I've spent literally thousands of dollars on brands from high to low.  The last time I went looking the makeup consultant told me to stop using eye moisturizer.  I kind of blinked at her, thinking, "Lady, you're my age or younger and have eye wrinkles like a tennis pro*.  Now I'm going to clutch my moisturizer even closer to my chest."
> 
> So I dye my moderately long eyelashes, have a cute selection of fake ones for over-the-top looks once in a while, and enjoy my usual 1-minute makeup routine:  Foundation, long-last lip color, apply brow fill while my lips are drying, lip gloss.  I am so lazy.
> 
> *No offense to tennis pros, skiers, sailing fans, etc..  Having a great skill and/or great fun > smooth eyes.  Still clutching my sunscreen and moisturizer.


Yup
Moisturizer is the most important thing for me!
I have found as I got older that I use much less makeup than I did 30 years ago.  It looks pretty in a young face, sort of clownish on me.  
My am routine is face moisturizer, eye serum, eye moisturizer, under eye concealer, light blusher and lip moisturizer. Takes 3 minutes. In the very humid, hot months (which are few here), I reduced the amount of moisturizer .  Still takes 3 minutes!!


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> I get my lashes and brows dyed at my hair salon, but I haven't had them shape my brows lately as I come out rather more plucked than I like.  But it's a cheap walk-in place in a Turkish neighborhood - I went there in desperation when my fabulous hair salon closed suddenly.  Weirdly my normal stylist has super thick eyebrows (in a great way - she looks like Keira Knightley with olive skin, sigh...) but she ends up giving me super thin eyebrows.
> 
> Here is where I admit that I'm 45 years old and I've never found a mascara that doesn't give me raccoon eyes in under an hour.  I've spent literally thousands of dollars on brands from high to low.  The last time I went looking the makeup consultant told me to stop using eye moisturizer.  I kind of blinked at her, thinking, "Lady, you're my age or younger and have eye wrinkles like a tennis pro*.  Now I'm going to clutch my moisturizer even closer to my chest."
> 
> So I dye my moderately long eyelashes, have a cute selection of fake ones for over-the-top looks once in a while, and enjoy my usual 1-minute makeup routine:  Foundation, long-last lip color, apply brow fill while my lips are drying, lip gloss.  I am so lazy.
> 
> *No offense to tennis pros, skiers, sailing fans, etc..  Having a great skill and/or great fun > smooth eyes.  Still clutching my sunscreen and moisturizer.


Raccoon eyes are my specialty. I have nearly given up on liners and mascara because of the running and smearing, because am not about to give up moisturizing under there!!
However, I have mighty eyebrows which need some minor grooming (wax at the nail salon usually) and, unlike some of the ladies in those pictures, I have plenty of space between the eyebrows and the eyes, so I don't look like a gorilla. Seriously, you can't do thick eyebrows if they are practically touching your eyelashes!
I will try some of these liner/mascara suggestions. Which might be the most smear-proof?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cordeliere said:


> Your thoughts are all helpful.    How do you decide the brow fullness that works for you?  Trial and error?   This is the reason I wanted a professional intervention.  To have someone else take an approach to my brows that I wouldn't.



You can try one of the brow stencils to see where you need fullness if any or would go to a very good brow specialist
in your area.. You get a better shape with tweezing than with waxing.
My colorist colors my brows when I have my color done ( looks natural & lasts for several
weeks) & they are filled in with natural looking color
It does take a little bit of patience for your brows to grow in if they need to be for a better
shaping & some say your brows should be like twins others say they should be like sisters


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> I hope it is a fairly liquid liner! I tried the inside the lash lining with a MAC gel pencil and chunks flaked all into my eyelashes.


I
 don't find that this flakes at all.  If anything, it dries extremely quickly.  The point is a very thin felt tip just like a pen so it is like ink out of a pen so no substance to flake.  

I find that mascara is difficult when it is very fresh and when it is very old.  Fresh is too mushy and moist and old is just too flakey.  Basically, after it has been opened for a bit, it is perfect haha!  Too much eye cream under the eye contributes to raccoon eyes as does too much concealer.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Pure green eyes are beautiful!
> Well, I was about to write an explanation about what hazel eyes are compared to green, but then I thought I would look it up just to make sure I had it right. The common belief, and what I always thought, is that hazel eyes are a mixture of colors, usually brown and green, and that they change color. Apparently, The truth is that hazel eyes have flecks or ripples of different colors in them, and they do change color. Eye color is so much more complex than I realized, a lot more than just an issue of melanin, I encourage you to read about it!
> I always thought that I had hazel eyes because my eyes are forest green with a thin brown rim around my pupil, but apparently having a brown ring around the pupil is common for green eyes (though it sounds like your eyes do not have it). Another interesting tidbit that I just learned is that some people have a ring of color around their iris and some do not. I have a green ring around my iris and I never noticed before reading about this
> I agree, pink and silvery colors look good with green eyes, but I hesitate to wear pure pink shadow, though I have worn transparent silvery pink shadow occasionally.
> I don't wear lipstick either, I have very dry skin and I have never found one that is moisturizing enough.


Interesting reply!   Your eyes have depth and beauty.   I didn't know this info wrt hazel eyes.   I have very pale skin.   In a high school yearbook photo taken in LA I looked like a tall ghost.   Don't tan much.  So that may influence the shadow colors that look ok.  Mine are avocado green (peel colored).   Peel is a good color to wear, as well, get compliments on it.


----------



## Cordeliere

hotshot said:


> You can try one of the brow stencils to see where you need fullness if any or would go to a very good brow specialist in your area..



I clearly don't get out enough.   Do all my shopping from my computer, so I haven't seen the stencils.   Just googled them and learned they come as a set of shapes.  Before seeing that, I imagined there was a one size fits all stencil.  That thought kept me from being interested.  Learning there are many choices makes it very interesting.   Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> Mine are avocado green (peel colored).   Peel is a good color to wear, as well, get compliments on it.



Must be very striking.


----------



## nicole0612

Beautiful and ...yummy... eyes!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cordeliere said:


> I clearly don't get out enough.   Do all my shopping from my computer, so I haven't seen the stencils.   Just googled them and learned they come as a set of shapes.  Before seeing that, I imagined there was a one size fits all stencil.  That thought kept me from being interested.  Learning there are many choices makes it very interesting.   Thanks for the suggestion.



The stencils are great because there are options to brow shapes. A consultation might be a good start & if you think you
maintain the shape on your own, the stencil will be helpful.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Beautiful and ...yummy... eyes!


Hadn't thought of them as yummy but yes, that is a very nice and fun compliment!


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Must be very striking.


Thank you much, Cordy.   I was thinking I should get a pix of me in a supermarket against an avocado display!  Talk about background!


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> Raccoon eyes are my specialty. I have nearly given up on liners and mascara because of the running and smearing, because am not about to give up moisturizing under there!!
> However, I have mighty eyebrows which need some minor grooming (wax at the nail salon usually) and, unlike some of the ladies in those pictures, I have plenty of space between the eyebrows and the eyes, so I don't look like a gorilla. Seriously, you can't do thick eyebrows if they are practically touching your eyelashes!
> I will try some of these liner/mascara suggestions. Which might be the most smear-proof?



I look forward to hearing what everyone has to say.  I have had great luck with Estée Lauder Double-wear Zero Smudge Lengthening Mascara.  There are others I've tried that give thicker, fuller lashes, but this is the only one I've found so far that doesn't smudge at all.  

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this, since I always read this thread backwards, but I'm trying Latisse now to see if that works to make my lashes thicker.

Edit:  Lolol, this is why I shouldn't read this thread backwards!  I see Mrs. O and PbP use Latisse too.



Cordeliere said:


> I clearly don't get out enough.   Do all my shopping from my computer, so I haven't seen the stencils.   Just googled them and learned they come as a set of shapes.  Before seeing that, I imagined there was a one size fits all stencil.  That thought kept me from being interested.  Learning there are many choices makes it very interesting.   Thanks for the suggestion.



It's probably a lot easier to have a coordinated person help.  They make it look so easy, but trying to hold the stencil and mark my eyebrows myself was impossible.


----------



## Genie27

Now I want too see everyone's gorgeous eyes. 

Mine are dark brown - almost black. I just looked (very) closely and I have a few black radiating lines and an almost invisible outer black ring. They do look lighter in bright sunlight but they are dark. Nothing special but bf liked them. I like blue and green eyes.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> Interesting reply!   Your eyes have depth and beauty.   I didn't know this info wrt hazel eyes.   I have very pale skin.   In a high school yearbook photo taken in LA I looked like a tall ghost.   Don't tan much.  So that may influence the shadow colors that look ok.  Mine are avocado green (peel colored).   Peel is a good color to wear, as well, get compliments on it.



Ooh, I bet your eyes are just gorgeous!!! Mine have changed over the years, as a baby they were dark navy, then they were gray. Now they're almost aqua. Of course neither DS has these. DS1 had blue eyes for a year and then they turned hazel. This happened to my brother and now his are sea green, so I'm hoping!


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> I look forward to hearing what everyone has to say.  I have had great luck with Estée Lauder Double-wear Zero Smudge Lengthening Mascara.  There are others I've tried that give thicker, fuller lashes, but this is the only one I've found so far that doesn't smudge at all.
> 
> I don't know if anyone has mentioned this, since I always read this thread backwards, but I'm trying Latisse now to see if that works to make my lashes thicker.
> 
> Edit:  Lolol, this is why I shouldn't read this thread backwards!  I see Mrs. Owen and PbP use Latisse too.
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably a lot easier to have a coordinated person help.  They make it look so easy, but trying to hold the stencil and mark my eyebrows myself was impossible.


Oooh suddenly your post is in a few font, which is very nice.

Will check out the Estee Lauder. Thanks!


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> Oooh suddenly your post is in a few font, which is very nice.
> 
> Will check out the Estee Lauder. Thanks!



It is!  I wonder if I did that somehow?  I've finally caught up with all of the posts.  One certainly can't snooze around here!  Someone mentioned a Bobby Brown eyeliner... Grace Kelly and Nicole?  I just got a sample of a new Bobby Brown gel eyeliner that even came with a little brush and I really like it.  It looks soft, doesn't smudge and is fairly foolproof to apply.


----------



## eagle1002us

One of the things that bothers me about makeup is that it's hard to match to skin tone.  Now and then it shows up in some people's selfies as a blotchiness, maybe even an ever so slight purplish cast or blotchiness.   I wonder if people are using foundation that may look ok in the electric light of the store but not so great in other light or in the light that selfies are shot.     And, an even more basic question is, do people even need foundation?  Maybe the entire face doesn't need it.   Sometimes in selfies it shows up as a face that's a different tone than the neck.   

Just a thought.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Ooh, I bet your eyes are just gorgeous!!! Mine have changed over the years, as a baby they were dark navy, then they were gray. Now they're almost aqua. Of course neither DS has these. DS1 had blue eyes for a year and then they turned hazel. This happened to my brother and now his are sea green, so I'm hoping!


Aqua?  OMG that sounds gorgeous.   And the sea green?  OMG again.   How beautiful is that?    BBC, you and your fam have great genes.   Light-colored eyes can be so beautiful.  Models often (IMO) have them.   
My DM had eyes that were gray most of the time.  She tried to say they were blue.  However, when she wore Kelly green, which I thought looked divine on her (she didn't like green), her eyes were clearly green.  Beautiful.  But she stuck to wearing various shades of pink. 
I have something of the same obsessiveness.   Only mine changes yearly or twice a year depending on a color that's fashionable that I also like a lot or an outfit in a particular color that drives me to acquire matching accessories or pants, coat, whatever.   Lessee,  I have a cluster of clothes in each of the following:   sea green, teal blue, green teal, avocado peel, olive and khaki, citron, aubergine, golden brown, and frosty blue.     Last year I was enamored by green teal, this year it's teal blue.   A couple of years ago it was aubergine.   Dees anyone else get carried away like that?   I do re-wear clusters in colors other than the one that currently preoccupies me but this is not an inexpensive way to build a wardrobe.   On the other hand, I am fairly indifferent to shoes.


----------



## Genie27

Eagle, mineral makeup (like bare essentials) can reflect flash badly - there was a phase when it was popular on the red carpet and there were these awful photographs of some very beautiful women with splotchy glaring makeup. 

I think you have a great sense of colours that work with your complexion and eyes. Aubergine, teals etc sound lovely. What colour is your hair? 

I go through colour phases as well but keep the spectrum a bit wider than you.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Eagle, mineral makeup (like bare essentials) can reflect flash badly - there was a phase when it was popular on the red carpet and there were these awful photographs of some very beautiful women with splotchy glaring makeup.
> 
> I think you have a great sense of colours that work with your complexion and eyes. Aubergine, teals etc sound lovely. What colour is your hair?
> 
> I go through colour phases as well but keep the spectrum a bit wider than you.


Thank you for explaining the relationship between flash and makeup, I didn't know this.    

Actually, when I put down my fav colors, the basis of wardrobe clusters, I forgot neon and pinky coral or salmon, cobalt, and B&W.    

Genie, I'd love to know your color spectrum.  You have such pretty coloring.

 I feel better have a broad spectrum since you do, too.   My color varies according to who's looking at it.   To me, my natural hair used to be a ginger color, a light brown with reddish highlights from the sun.  Or, in other lights, like my hairdresser's:  dishwater (that's what he said!).   Or, according to someone who was assisting me with color selection a long time ago:  golden brown.   Right now it's a graying light brown.


----------



## Moirai

Hi Cafe ladies! Finally have chance to catch up on the conversations here. 

Nicole, regarding lipstick - I have dry lips too and keep Chapsticks everywhere. I use Nivea Lip Care or a bit of Vaseline or aquaphor before applying lipstick. I love Nivea Lip Care Kiss of Cherry which is more moisturizing than Chapstick and has color when I don't want to use lipstick. Sometimes I apply Clinique Superbalm gloss on top of lipstick for extra shine. I love this gloss because it really smooths the lips and adds a nice shine without being too sticky.

FizzyWater, regarding mascara - I find Lancôme Definicils High Definition Mascara the best in keeping my straight lashes curled and minimizing flaking. Using an eyeshadow base on my lids and little bit of setting powder under my eyes help to minimize smudging.

Prepster, I have used Latisse. It really works!


----------



## Moirai

Also, I want to add that Lancôme Bi-Facil is fabulous in removing mascara without rubbing.

For anyone looking for a great moisturizer for dry skin, I recommend trying Ceramidin by DrJart, available at Sephora. I received a sample and recently bought the full size because it worked wonderfully in clearing up dry skin patches on my face.


----------



## Genie27

Eagle, I've been embracing colour more lately and I find it has helped improve my mood. Pinks - magenta, fuschia, even blush, and cold reds and burgundy/cold eggplant, teal blues, purples, all work on me. I avoided browns for a while as they can make me look/feel dowdy, but I can wear greige/cream and it can look sophisticated. 

I used to wear warm brights - orange-reds but got away from them for a while. They work when I have a tan in summer. Yellow is probably my least worn colour but I can wear it pale with grey. 

I find that mall-stores tend to work in very specific palettes every season - the same aqua or eggplant or plum or hot pink is everywhere and then it's not. 

I've picked up on Chanel's direction on the hots this spring and looked for items in my price range.


----------



## Genie27

Oh, and I loved 80s electric blue.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you much, Cordy.   I was thinking I should get a pix of me in a supermarket against an avocado display!  Talk about background!


Loved your description.  I don't think my eyes will be located in the vegetable section  I think they reside in a forest or a plant nursery.  My hazel is a blue spruce green rim with  center that is a mixture of gold and rust.  I think I just described eyeballs from another planet.  One of my nieces has blue hazel eyes, which are really rare.

Re eye shadow.  I have used roses, pinks, yellows, greens  and lavenders.  I like all colors I guess, except I really can't do the smokey eye thing that well as it just looks too dark on me.  I like to put the pop of color on the center of the lid and blend it in a little.  I also like a little sparkle and don't really like flat color on my lid.  On the whole, I find Bobbi Brown works and does Chanel.


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> It is!  I wonder if I did that somehow?  I've finally caught up with all of the posts.  One certainly can't snooze around here!  Someone mentioned a Bobby Brown eyeliner... Grace Kelly and Nicole?  I just got a sample of a new Bobby Brown gel eyeliner that even came with a little brush and I really like it.  It looks soft, doesn't smudge and is fairly foolproof to apply.


I tried the BB gel eyeliner, but I just can't get the hang of it.  I think I have eyeliner dysmorphia because I can never get it right and to suit me.


----------



## gracekelly

Moirai said:


> Also, I want to add that* Lancôme Bi-Facil* is fabulous in removing mascara without rubbing.
> 
> For anyone looking for a great moisturizer for dry skin, I recommend trying Ceramidin by DrJart, available at Sephora. I received a sample and recently bought the full size because it worked wonderfully in clearing up dry skin patches on my face.



I think that is the best product on the market for eye make-up removal.  CVS used to make a  dupe that worked great and then they went and changed it to dupe Neutrogena which I don't like as it seems oily.


----------



## Mininana

I used lumigan which is the glaucoma formulation and it's actually the same as latisse. Bimatoprost 0.03% 

I'm sure the side effect isn't for everyone 

I don't have blue nor green eyes so I wouldn't know, and we aren't applying it to our eyeballs. 

The one downside is the redness. I found a great way to avoid this is to apply in the morning vs at night


----------



## prepster

This is fun, talking about products.  I'm trying to think of my go-to faves....

Clinique Turnaround Revitalizing Instant Facial:  I hate to say that I can't live without something, but I can't live without this.   I bought it at a shop on a cruise ship on the recommendation of the SA.  The first time I used it the friends we were traveling with all asked if I had a facial at the spa.  It's a very fine scrub with the salicylic acid that is in Turnaround cream, so it de-flakes with the scrub particles and with the salicylic acid.  I use it on my face every morning in the shower.  My skin is VERY fine, dry and sensitive so I was worried that this would be irritating, but it surprisingly isn't.

Lancome Effacernes Waterproof Under-eye Concealer:  I use it as an eyeshadow base mostly, but it is also a great concealer that doesn't budge and doesn't crease.

Urban Decay Naked 2 Basics:  Wonderful, wonderful natural looking, non-sparkly colors that stay on and don't crease.  Looks like me, but better.

Aveeno Baby Eczema Therapy Moisturizing Cream:  I'm so sensitive that almost every moisturizer I put on my face makes me itch, and then my face gets angry red bumps.  This moisturizer has colloidal oatmeal and no fragrance and makes my skin feel great.

Edit:  Oh....blush!  Perricone MD No-Blush Blush.  It is a warm coral/rose that blends in and looks very natural.  I also like that his makeup products are made without Sulfates, Parabens and Phthalates, and usually have some treatment function as well.

Okay....next???


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> This is fun, talking about products.  I'm trying to think of my go-to faves....
> 
> Clinique Turnaround Revitalizing Instant Facial:  I hate to say that I can't live without something, but I can't live without this.   I bought it at a shop on a cruise ship on the recommendation of the SA.  The first time I used it the friends we were traveling with all asked if I had a facial at the spa.  It's a very fine scrub with the salicylic acid that is in Turnaround cream, so it de-flakes with the scrub particles and with the salicylic acid.  I use it on my face every morning in the shower.  My skin is VERY fine, dry and sensitive so I was worried that this would be irritating, but it surprisingly isn't.
> 
> Lancome Effacernes Waterproof Under-eye Concealer:  I use it as an eyeshadow base mostly, but it is also a great concealer that doesn't budge and doesn't crease.
> 
> Urban Decay Naked 2 Basics:  Wonderful, wonderful natural looking, non-sparkly colors that stay on and don't crease.
> 
> Aveeno Baby Eczema Therapy Moisturizing Cream:  I'm so sensitive that almost every moisturizer I put on my face makes me itch, and then my face gets angry red bumps.  This moisturizer has colloidal oatmeal and no fragrance and makes my skin feel great.
> 
> Edit:  Oh....blush!  Dr. Nicolas Perricone No-Blush Blush.  It is a liquid pinky coral that blends in and looks very natural.  I also like that his makeup products are made without Sulfates, Parabens and Phthalates, and usually have some treatment function as well.
> 
> Okay....next???


St Ives apricot scrub.  Cheap and I love it!  Neutrogena face soap.  I have been using Cetaphil also and I just read that it is worthless!  What???Lubriderm lotion in the scent free formulation.  I take a squirt of my Jo Malone scented lotion and mix it with the Lubriderm!


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Loved your description.  I don't think my eyes will be located in the vegetable section  I think they reside in a forest or a plant nursery.  My hazel is a blue spruce green rim with  center that is a mixture of gold and rust.  I think I just described eyeballs from another planet.  One of my nieces has blue hazel eyes, which are really rare.
> 
> Re eye shadow.  I have used roses, pinks, yellows, greens  and lavenders.  I like all colors I guess, except I really can't do the smokey eye thing that well as it just looks too dark on me.  I like to put the pop of color on the center of the lid and blend it in a little.  I also like a little sparkle and don't really like flat color on my lid.  On the whole, I find Bobbi Brown works and does Chanel.


I had no idea eye colors were so intricate and beautiful.   Yours sounds stunning.   And what is blue hazel eyes -- a combo of blue plus greenish-brown?


----------



## EmileH

Mininana said:


> I used lumigan which is the glaucoma formulation and it's actually the same as latisse. Bimatoprost 0.03%
> 
> I'm sure the side effect isn't for everyone
> 
> I don't have blue nor green eyes so I wouldn't know, and we aren't applying it to our eyeballs.
> 
> The one downside is the redness. I found a great way to avoid this is to apply in the morning vs at night



Oh that's interesting. Isn't the glaucoma formula drops that you place in the eye? I use the latisse very sparingly and I don't get it in my eyes. I use a Kleenex to blot any extra immediately. I had a bit of irritation early on and I didn't change anything that I do but it went away. A bottle lasts me two to two and a half months. My friend has brown eyes so she doesn't have to worry. She uses it much more generously and has had a much more dramatic effect than me. She has crazy amazing lashes without any makeup.


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> Hi Cafe ladies! Finally have chance to catch up on the conversations here.
> 
> Nicole, regarding lipstick - I have dry lips too and keep Chapsticks everywhere. I use Nivea Lip Care or a bit of Vaseline or aquaphor before applying lipstick. I love Nivea Lip Care Kiss of Cherry which is more moisturizing than Chapstick and has color when I don't want to use lipstick. Sometimes I apply Clinique Superbalm gloss on top of lipstick for extra shine. I love this gloss because it really smooths the lips and adds a nice shine without being too sticky.
> 
> FizzyWater, regarding mascara - I find Lancôme Definicils High Definition Mascara the best in keeping my straight lashes curled and minimizing flaking. Using an eyeshadow base on my lids and little bit of setting powder under my eyes help to minimize smudging.
> 
> Prepster, I have used Latisse. It really works!



I agree 100% about the aquaphor for lips. My usual regimen is aquaphor after washing the face in the morning then colored lip balm, I've tried almost everyone out there from high end to low end and my #1 favorite is lip smackers Dr Pepper from the kid's section of the drugstore. By the time I get to work I'm ready for a thin coat of moisturizing lipstick. The rest of the day is back to aquaphor and lip balm. 
I'm glad that others like Lancôme products. Not fancy, but I've used them since my preteen years and I love how gentle they are. I use the undereye concealer as a whole face concealer, and I have various eye creams and spf eye cream since I can't find a sunscreen that I can tolerate. 
Any recommendations for a facial sunscreen that never becomes greasy and soaks into the skin rather than sitting on the top of the skin?


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> Loved your description.  I don't think my eyes will be located in the vegetable section  I think they reside in a forest or a plant nursery.  My hazel is a blue spruce green rim with  center that is a mixture of gold and rust.  I think I just described eyeballs from another planet.  One of my nieces has blue hazel eyes, which are really rare.
> 
> Re eye shadow.  I have used roses, pinks, yellows, greens  and lavenders.  I like all colors I guess, except I really can't do the smokey eye thing that well as it just looks too dark on me.  I like to put the pop of color on the center of the lid and blend it in a little.  I also like a little sparkle and don't really like flat color on my lid.  On the whole, I find Bobbi Brown works and does Chanel.



It sounds like stunning eyes run in your family!


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> I agree 100% about the aquaphor for lips. My usual regimen is aquaphor after washing the face in the morning then colored lip balm, I've tried almost everyone out there from high end to low end and my #1 favorite is lip smackers Dr Pepper from the kid's section of the drugstore. By the time I get to work I'm ready for a thin coat of moisturizing lipstick. The rest of the day is back to aquaphor and lip balm.
> I'm glad that others like Lancôme products. Not fancy, but I've used them since my preteen years and I love how gentle they are. I use the undereye concealer as a whole face concealer, and I have various eye creams and spf eye cream since I can't find a sunscreen that I can tolerate.
> Any recommendations for a facial sunscreen that never becomes greasy and soaks into the skin rather than sitting on the top of the skin?


I am religious about using facial sunscreen. My favorites are EltaMD UV Daily which is mineral based, and La Roche-Posay Anthelios 60 and Anthelios AOX which are chemically based. I used EltaMD for many years and recently switched to La Roche-Posay to try something different. Both are fragrance free which is a must for me. EltaMD and Anthelios AOX are moisturizing enough that I don't need moisturizer with them but I must said that I don't use cleanser in morning because it strips the natural skin oil and makes my face too dry. I think showering helps to remove any excess oil. There is some shine and whiteness with these products but much better than many others I have tried. My foundation glides on beautifully on these. Then I apply powder to set and tone down the shine. When I use Anthelios 60 which is not as moisturizing I apply a serum like Skinceuticals first.


----------



## Genie27

Ok, I will go next - I swear by Darphin for my skincare - for the last decade. Reviews say they are too perfumed and can cause irritation, and ever since L'Oréal bought them I've noticed a drop in quality. 

But I love the products, and always go back if I try something else. I've tried Caudalie, Roche Posay and Biotherm but find my skin feels and looks better with darphin. 

My bathroom cabinet looks like a darphin spa cupboard with a wide range of products for daily and weekly use - scrubs, masks, serum etc.  

Makeup is more streamlined - Hourglass immaculate foundation, (previously used Armani and liked it, but hourglass is less oily on me) Nars blush, Current fave lip - Givenchy Le Rouge - so nice, I'd buy it again. I also love the Giorgio Armani Lip Maestro stains.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> This is fun, talking about products.  I'm trying to think of my go-to faves....
> 
> Clinique Turnaround Revitalizing Instant Facial:  I hate to say that I can't live without something, but I can't live without this.   I bought it at a shop on a cruise ship on the recommendation of the SA.  The first time I used it the friends we were traveling with all asked if I had a facial at the spa.  It's a very fine scrub with the salicylic acid that is in Turnaround cream, so it de-flakes with the scrub particles and with the salicylic acid.  I use it on my face every morning in the shower.  My skin is VERY fine, dry and sensitive so I was worried that this would be irritating, but it surprisingly isn't.
> 
> Lancome Effacernes Waterproof Under-eye Concealer:  I use it as an eyeshadow base mostly, but it is also a great concealer that doesn't budge and doesn't crease.
> 
> Urban Decay Naked 2 Basics:  Wonderful, wonderful natural looking, non-sparkly colors that stay on and don't crease.  Looks like me, but better.
> 
> Aveeno Baby Eczema Therapy Moisturizing Cream:  I'm so sensitive that almost every moisturizer I put on my face makes me itch, and then my face gets angry red bumps.  This moisturizer has colloidal oatmeal and no fragrance and makes my skin feel great.
> 
> Edit:  Oh....blush!  Perricone MD No-Blush Blush.  It is a warm coral/rose that blends in and looks very natural.  I also like that his makeup products are made without Sulfates, Parabens and Phthalates, and usually have some treatment function as well.
> 
> Okay....next???


I love talking about skin products! 
My go-to are:
Olay cleansing cloths 
Rimmel Lasting Finish 25hr foundation - used for many years, can't even remember how long. I haven't found anything else nicer on my skin. I think the comparative department store brand foundation is Estée Lauder Double Wear which I have tried but didn't like as much.
Sunscreen everyday is a must for me - now using La Roche Posay
Shu uemura eyelash curler, Lancôme Definicil mascara and BiFacil remover
RetinA alternating with Ceramidin in evening
Bobbi Brown lipstick, Clinique supergloss, Nivea Kiss of Cherry 
I have different brands for eyeshadow, blush, and powder, none of which are must haves. I agree about Lancôme concealer, it's really nice.


----------



## prepster

gracekelly said:


> St Ives apricot scrub.  Cheap and I love it!  Neutrogena face soap.  I have been using Cetaphil also and I just read that it is worthless!  What???Lubriderm lotion in the scent free formulation.  I take a squirt of my Jo Malone scented lotion and mix it with the Lubriderm!



I've read that Cetaphil is a great cleanser for sensitive skin.  LOVE your idea of mixing your unscented Lubriderm with a scented lotion!  You are brilliant!  I love scented body lotions that match my perfumes, but often feel they are too heavily scented.

Nicole, which Bobby Brown lipstick do you like?  I have so many lipsticks but I've never found just one that really knocks my socks off.

I will say, Lancome Le Lipstique pencil in Sheer Raspberry is the only lipcolor product I've bought over and over again.  It has a brush on the end and I both line and fill in with it.  Looks like natural lips but better.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I use de Mamiel cleansing balm, pure cleansing calming oil, & seasonal facial oils.
Eve Lom cleansing cloths & just started to use Beauty BioScience retinosyn in the pm
Various Sisley moisturizers & Anthelios for sun protection.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> I have been using Cetaphil also and I just read that it is worthless!  What??? !



What did the writer mean "worthless"?    What did the writer expect it to do that it didn't do?  Not get skin clean?  Drying?  

It is always on the lists of products that are recommended by makeup artists or the magazine lists of best of class products.   I am not using it now but I used it for years, quite happily.


----------



## lanit

hotshot said:


> I use de Mamiel cleansing balm, pure cleansing calming oil, & seasonal facial oils.
> Eve Lom cleansing cloths & just started to use Beauty BioScience retinosyn in the pm
> Various Sisley moisturizers & Anthelios for sun protection.


I am a loyal fan of Anthelios sunscreen from France. I order the huge tube of 50 protection. I have extremely dry skin so use Babior Hy Oil cleanser and Photoactive Sensitive. This system has saved my skin over the years. I use a touch of La Mer moisturizer on top on really cold weather exposure days.


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> I love talking about skin products!
> My go-to are:
> Olay cleansing cloths
> Rimmel Lasting Finish 25hr foundation - used for many years, can't even remember how long. I haven't found anything else nicer on my skin. I think the comparative department store brand foundation is Estée Lauder Double Wear which I have tried but didn't like as much.
> Sunscreen everyday is a must for me - now using La Roche Posay
> Shu uemura eyelash curler, Lancôme Definicil mascara and BiFacil remover
> RetinA alternating with Ceramidin in evening
> Bobbi Brown lipstick, Clinique supergloss, Nivea Kiss of Cherry
> I have different brands for eyeshadow, blush, and powder, none of which are must haves. I agree about Lancôme concealer, it's really nice.



Sorry Morai! I meant to ask you what Bobby Brown lipstick you use.  (I'm easily confused these days! )


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh that's interesting. Isn't the glaucoma formula drops that you place in the eye? I use the latisse very sparingly and I don't get it in my eyes. I use a Kleenex to blot any extra immediately. I had a bit of irritation early on and I didn't change anything that I do but it went away. A bottle lasts me two to two and a half months. My friend has brown eyes so she doesn't have to worry. She uses it much more generously and has had a much more dramatic effect than me. She has crazy amazing lashes without any makeup.



I have never bought latisse but I can take a pic of lumigan if you want! It looks just like eye drops. I put a droplet into a brush and then apply on eyelashes. 
I also have brown eyes so the eye changing color was never an issue. How I wish mine would change to green! Lol!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Thanks for the eye compliments! I am happy with them, but it's not like I can do anything about it. Sometimes DS1s eyes are green esp when he wears olive.

Please whomever is using the Olay wipes, be careful. I bought them again recently and I couldn't remember why I had stopped until I tried them. Just in my experience, they are terrible for the eye area. My skin there actually looked worse and then I stopped and it got better again. I am actually leaving the container on the shelf to remind myself never to buy it again.

For soap we use good old Dove. Love it. Cetaphil not strong enough to clean my skin. I use that Lancôme makeup remover first and then a bit of dove so I'm good. 

As a first layer I like the Dior La Lotion. I also like Anthelios if I feel like my Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer isn't enough. 

Jury is out on skincare, using a Dr Brant trial set right now but I'm not convinced. La Mer never lets me down for winter, though.

Fab base layer for eyes is by Urban Decay - the primer absolutely works and for me even lasts all day PLUS it has some antiaging stuff in it. [emoji1360] Most of my makeup is Chanel except the Mercier lash line liner. 

The best skincare for me, though, is the hot yoga. Hate to say it, but it's an absolute detox!


----------



## EmileH

Mininana said:


> I have never bought latisse but I can take a pic of lumigan if you want! It looks just like eye drops. I put a droplet into a brush and then apply on eyelashes.
> I also have brown eyes so the eye changing color was never an issue. How I wish mine would change to green! Lol!



Is the lumigan less expensive than latisse? Why do you buy it instead? I pay $135 for latisse and it lasts 2-3 months. It just went generic in the US. The price wasn't lower the last time I purchased it but it should come down soon.


----------



## MSO13

I'm using some new products that I'm happy with. I stopped using La Mer because the results were not there to justify the costs but I will use their regular cream in mid winter on my very dry spots.

I'm using Dr. Dennis Gross products for dry skin, serum, moisturizer, eye serum/cream and even trying a neck serum that I can see working. As I've lost weight my neck needs some help, I'm hoping I'm young enough that it won't get too bad but I can see this working on the lines across my neck after just a few weeks. 

I use a La Mer SPF lotion under my make up for now while I have it and I'm trying a SPF setting spray from Supergoop to add on top of my makeup during the day. It's refreshing and some additional sun protection. 

I finally found a comfortable lip product, the Chanel Rouge Coco gloss. They're not sticky, feel moisturizing and have enough pigment to look like I actually put lipstick on but feel like I just put balm on. I like them a lot. I also like Marc Jacobs sheer lipsticks. I keep buying liquid, matte and other stay put lipsticks but I don't find them comfortable at all and my lips are already pretty dry. I use a lip scrub from MAC a few times a week to get rid of flakes but since wearing the Chanel gloss, my lips don't seem as dry. 

Marc Jacobs has a great gel eyeliner that I love, it's super fine and I have it black and a dark raisin color. I use Diorshow regular black mascara. I use Nars creamy concealer and just pat the tiniest bit of Chanel pressed powder onto it, no raccoon eyes with that combo. If I need it I use a sheer to medium Dior serum foundation but I will switch when this bottle is done, I think it oxidizes on me and looks too orange. I would love to get the Lancome custom mixed foundation but the mixing station isn't available in my area. I can't decide how crazy it would be to drive for 3.5 hours to get perfectly matched foundation, maybe not so crazy as my skin is tough to match. 

I use Clinique Take the Day off balm to remove my makeup, it's really gentle and moisturizing. It dissolves everything and you just rinse it with warm water. Then I was with my normal cleanser.


----------



## prepster

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm using some new products that I'm happy with. I stopped using La Mer because the results were not there to justify the costs but I will use their regular cream in mid winter on my very dry spots.
> 
> I'm using Dr. Dennis Gross products for dry skin, serum, moisturizer, eye serum/cream and even trying a neck serum that I can see working. As I've lost weight my neck needs some help, I'm hoping I'm young enough that it won't get too bad but I can see this working on the lines across my neck after just a few weeks.
> 
> I use a La Mer SPF lotion under my make up for now while I have it and I'm trying a SPF setting spray from Supergoop to add on top of my makeup during the day. It's refreshing and some additional sun protection.
> 
> I finally found a comfortable lip product, the Chanel Rouge Coco gloss. They're not sticky, feel moisturizing and have enough pigment to look like I actually put lipstick on but feel like I just put balm on. I like them a lot. I also like Marc Jacobs sheer lipsticks. I keep buying liquid, matte and other stay put lipsticks but I don't find them comfortable at all and my lips are already pretty dry. I use a lip scrub from MAC a few times a week to get rid of flakes but since wearing the Chanel gloss, my lips don't seem as dry.
> 
> Marc Jacobs has a great gel eyeliner that I love, it's super fine and I have it black and a dark raisin color. I use Diorshow regular black mascara. I use Nars creamy concealer and just pat the tiniest bit of Chanel pressed powder onto it, no raccoon eyes with that combo. If I need it I use a sheer to medium Dior serum foundation but I will switch when this bottle is done, I think it oxidizes on me and looks too orange. I would love to get the Lancome custom mixed foundation but the mixing station isn't available in my area. I can't decide how crazy it would be to drive for 3.5 hours to get perfectly matched foundation, maybe not so crazy as my skin is tough to match.
> 
> I use Clinique Take the Day off balm to remove my makeup, it's really gentle and moisturizing. It dissolves everything and you just rinse it with warm water. Then I was with my normal cleanser.



That is good to know about the Rouge Coco gloss.  Do you have a color you like best?


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> Sorry Morai! I meant to ask you what Bobby Brown lipstick you use.  (I'm easily confused these days! )


Prepster, no problem. It's Bobbi Brown metallic lipstick in Kir.  It has a slight sheen to it but really not metallic. Unfortunately this line is replaced by another or discontinued. I bought extra tubes when I found out it would no longer be available in stores. It's my signature lipstick but soon I will have to find another one.



BBC said:


> Thanks for the eye compliments! I am happy with them, but it's not like I can do anything about it. Sometimes DS1s eyes are green esp when he wears olive.
> 
> Please whomever is using the Olay wipes, be careful. I bought them again recently and I couldn't remember why I had stopped until I tried them. Just in my experience, they are terrible for the eye area. My skin there actually looked worse and then I stopped and it got better again. I am actually leaving the container on the shelf to remind myself never to buy it again.
> 
> For soap we use good old Dove. Love it. Cetaphil not strong enough to clean my skin. I use that Lancôme makeup remover first and then a bit of dove so I'm good.
> 
> As a first layer I like the Dior La Lotion. I also like Anthelios if I feel like my Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer isn't enough.
> 
> Jury is out on skincare, using a Dr Brant trial set right now but I'm not convinced. La Mer never lets me down for winter, though.
> 
> Fab base layer for eyes is by Urban Decay - the primer absolutely works and for me even lasts all day PLUS it has some antiaging stuff in it. [emoji1360] Most of my makeup is Chanel except the Mercier lash line liner.
> 
> The best skincare for me, though, is the hot yoga. Hate to say it, but it's an absolute detox!


BBC, I've used Olay wipes for many years and never had an issue. I prefer using wipes to remove makeup. Thanks for the heads up though. It's a good example of how individuals respond differently to products.


----------



## QuelleFromage

BBC said:


> I have my brows threaded every so often at my hair salon. I've used pencils, etc but right now I just fill in a bit with eyeshadow that matches applied with a small brush.
> 
> I am giving second and third thoughts to the lashes. I'm surprised they prevent new ones from growing, because I have to say I have never been THIS good about not touching my eyes. I remove all eye makeup with qtips soaked in the Lancôme eye makeup remover. I only touch them very gently to apply eyeshadow or eye cream. I don't even sleep on my face anymore! I would think this would be better at least for my lashes. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]



I would say not to worry about eyelash extensions if they are done well. I had them regularly for over a year and yes, your new lashes grow out underneath them. It didn't damage my natural lashes at all. When (if) you decide to stop there can be a weird spidery growing out phase but it only lasts a few days. 
The problem is most eyelash technicians are aestheticians of other kinds with brief training. It's a very painstaking process and careless application will absolutely trash your lashes. Mine took 90 minutes every time, even fills. I couldn't fit it in anymore. 

I am too paranoid about color change to use Latisse.  I've seen a few pictures of people who claim it has happened to them. My eyes are mid green with a hazel splotch around the iris - so the darkening would show. I know it's a very low risk but I'm attached to my eye color  I did use it on my brows for a while but I found Revitabrow actually works better for me and no prescription needed.


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Is the lumigan less expensive than latisse? Why do you buy it instead? I pay $135 for latisse and it lasts 2-3 months. It just went generic in the US. The price wasn't lower the last time I purchased it but it should come down soon.



It's only $25 for lumigan where I live   back when I found out about this I could get lumigan a lot easier than lattisse and then I never bothered trying to find it. 
Also, both are from allergan. Yay to Generic should bring the price down by a lot!


----------



## EmileH

Mininana said:


> It's only $25 for lumigan where I live   back when I found out about this I could get lumigan a lot easier than lattisse and then I never bothered trying to find it.
> Also, both are from allergan. Yay to Generic should bring the price down by a lot!



Very smart!


----------



## EmileH

QuelleFromage said:


> I would say not to worry about eyelash extensions if they are done well. I had them regularly for over a year and yes, your new lashes grow out underneath them. It didn't damage my natural lashes at all. When (if) you decide to stop there can be a weird spidery growing out phase but it only lasts a few days.
> The problem is most eyelash technicians are aestheticians of other kinds with brief training. It's a very painstaking process and careless application will absolutely trash your lashes. Mine took 90 minutes every time, even fills. I couldn't fit it in anymore.
> 
> I am too paranoid about color change to use Latisse.  I've seen a few pictures of people who claim it has happened to them. My eyes are mid green with a hazel splotch around the iris - so the darkening would show. I know it's a very low risk but I'm attached to my eye color  I did use it on my brows for a while but I found Revitabrow actually works better for me and no prescription needed.



That makes sense that there is some skill involved. I'm lucky I can find a decent manicure in my town. I have hazel eyes too. I got past my fears of latisse although I understand completely.


----------



## MSO13

prepster said:


> That is good to know about the Rouge Coco gloss.  Do you have a color you like best?



Yes, I like Caramel for daily wear. Some of the shades have shimmer but this doesn't so it's easy to wear.


----------



## Genie27

Can I get some yay/nay feedback on these dresses from you, ladies?

I've been wearing dresses more and I quite like the convenience factor once I get the footwear situation worked out. I only wore pants 3 days this month. The rest of the time was dresses, skirts, or shorts. 

So I've bought some, but can still return those that aren't loves. 

A lined fitted silk sheath, a loose silk tunic (?) for summer and two knits of different lengths but similar colorways. I'm unsure of the tunic/muumuu and whether I need both blue knits....I also have another black and white knit that is super comfy, and a silk sheath that washes beautifully.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Can I get some yay/nay feedback on these dresses from you, ladies?
> 
> I've been wearing dresses more and I quite like the convenience factor once I get the footwear situation worked out. I only wore pants 3 days this month. The rest of the time was dresses, skirts, or shorts.
> 
> So I've bought some, but can still return those that aren't loves.
> 
> A lined fitted silk sheath, a loose silk tunic (?) for summer and two knits of different lengths but similar colorways. I'm unsure of the tunic/muumuu and whether I need both blue knits....I also have another black and white knit that is super comfy, and a silk sheath that washes beautifully.



I love Number 1 on you.  You have fabulous legs, this shows them off and is very sleek.  You can dress it up or down.  I think I would like 3 without tights.  I see it with sandals and hoop earrings for a fun summer date night.


----------



## Genie27

Oh yeah, the tights are just what I was wearing earlier. None of these are styled in any way. The last one looks better when it's worn properly - it's a bit twisted /ridden up in that pic.


----------



## Cordeliere

I like #2 best.   It is weirdly slimming for stripes.   #1 is my second favorite.  They are all nice.  #3 needs something, but I don't know what.  I want to say a chain belt but it wouldn't hit right in the pattern.  Edit:  Maybe what it needs is a little alteration to fit better around the waistline.


----------



## Genie27

Here is #4 again - I'm least sure about this one and number 3.


----------



## Genie27

Oops...


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> What did the writer mean "worthless"?    What did the writer expect it to do that it didn't do?  Not get skin clean?  Drying?
> 
> It is always on the lists of products that are recommended by makeup artists or the magazine lists of best of class products.   I am not using it now but I used it for years, quite happily.


I use cetaphil ALL the time, at home, at work, and I carry around a little bottle of it.   I probably use it too many times a day because sometimes my hands get a little dry and itchy.  But I just dump some moisturizer on them to fix that.   I like to keep my hands pretty clean.   If my hands get dry and itchy that means it probably is alcohol based.  Which is fine with me.   It used to not work on my face (skin too oily) but now that skin seems to have become less oily, I occasionally clean my face with it rather than using soap and water.  And face _feels_ clean, which I'm happy about.  Gotta fully agree with you, Cordy and *@gracekelly* this is a great product.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Can I get some yay/nay feedback on these dresses from you, ladies?
> 
> I've been wearing dresses more and I quite like the convenience factor once I get the footwear situation worked out. I only wore pants 3 days this month. The rest of the time was dresses, skirts, or shorts.
> 
> So I've bought some, but can still return those that aren't loves.
> 
> A lined fitted silk sheath, a loose silk tunic (?) for summer and two knits of different lengths but similar colorways. I'm unsure of the tunic/muumuu and whether I need both blue knits....I also have another black and white knit that is super comfy, and a silk sheath that washes beautifully.


 The second dress -- the blue Missoni-style zigzag -- I really like but without the pearls as they distract from the pattern of the dress.   Maybe wear earrings/bracelet/ring/or shoes that pick up the colors.  The pearls are also IMO a little dressy for a fun summer dress (altho I would also wear that dress to work, too).  I also like the length of the zigzag blue dress, it's a newer length. The coral printed dress looks great, too.  A fun dress with a contemporary print.
The first dress, the blue, is a little subdued for my taste.    It would be a nice foil for some accessories.   But as is, it's a little quiet and I prefer the length of the blue zigzag.   I like outfits that are arresting, that have something about them that catches the eye.  (Like when you're walking around and you notice that well dressed women are looking at what _you're_ wearing). The first blue dress is not there yet IMO.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> I love Number 1 on you.  You have fabulous legs, this shows them off and is very sleek.  You can dress it up or down.  I think I would like 3 without tights.  I see it with sandals and hoop earrings for a fun summer date night.


Funny how we differ about that first dress, prepster.   However, all of your points are valid.   There's no right or wrong, it's only a matter of preferences.


----------



## eagle1002us

I found this on Pin interest.   This looks like an amazingly fun headdress to wear.  *@MrsOwen3*, what do you think of it?


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Can I get some yay/nay feedback on these dresses from you, ladies?
> 
> I've been wearing dresses more and I quite like the convenience factor once I get the footwear situation worked out. I only wore pants 3 days this month. The rest of the time was dresses, skirts, or shorts.
> 
> So I've bought some, but can still return those that aren't loves.
> 
> A lined fitted silk sheath, a loose silk tunic (?) for summer and two knits of different lengths but similar colorways. I'm unsure of the tunic/muumuu and whether I need both blue knits....I also have another black and white knit that is super comfy, and a silk sheath that washes beautifully.


I like #2 the best. It looks lovely on you and slimming. #1 as second choice wearing it with a necklace since it's a simple dress. IMHO, the pattern of the 3rd dress doesn't highlight your figure like the others. 4th dress looks better in second pic.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Oops...
> View attachment 3681573



Nice!


----------



## Genie27

Some of the prints are stronger/bolder than I am comfortable wearing, *but* I find that they make me come across as more authoritative, less quiet/overlooked. (Remember - at 5'0 it's a small package - and being introverted and appearing quiet made me seem a pushover) The reception from people IRL has been mostly positive. I will admit that having to engage with people is exhausting, so I may end up with RBF after a while. 

This dress (attached #5), I bought earlier last year, is a strong favourite and the blue silk #1 is the same cut. I didn't wear the rock studs with it, but I could.


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> I would say not to worry about eyelash extensions if they are done well. I had them regularly for over a year and yes, your new lashes grow out underneath them. It didn't damage my natural lashes at all. When (if) you decide to stop there can be a weird spidery growing out phase but it only lasts a few days.
> The problem is most eyelash technicians are aestheticians of other kinds with brief training. It's a very painstaking process and careless application will absolutely trash your lashes. Mine took 90 minutes every time, even fills. I couldn't fit it in anymore.



Thanks so much, QF - I do feel a little better. I'm not sure about this technicians training, but she's very serious about the process and she takes her time - the fill was not quite 90 minutes, but over an hour, and we are doing "natural" rather than "full". She is only at this place one or two days a week so I think she might work at a few places. I may do this for another month or two and then take a month off and keep doing it that way - 3 months on, one month off.



Genie27 said:


> This dress (attached #5), I bought earlier last year, is a strong favourite and the blue silk #1 is the same cut. I didn't wear the rock studs with it, but I could.
> View attachment 3681834




This and #2 are my favorites on you. [emoji4]


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Some of the prints are stronger/bolder than I am comfortable wearing, *but* I find that they make me come across as more authoritative, less quiet/overlooked. (Remember - at 5'0 it's a small package - and being introverted and appearing quiet made me seem a pushover) The reception from people IRL has been mostly positive. I will admit that having to engage with people is exhausting, so I may end up with RBF after a while.
> 
> This dress (attached #5), I bought earlier last year, is a strong favourite and the blue silk #1 is the same cut. I didn't wear the rock studs with it, but I could.
> View attachment 3681834


I can see why you like this brown (can't tell exactly on monitor) & golden print dress.  Love the print.   And -- a plus -- in case you ever need to _really_ dress it up the golden headdress I showed a few pix back would fit the bill nicely.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Can I get some yay/nay feedback on these dresses from you, ladies?
> 
> I've been wearing dresses more and I quite like the convenience factor once I get the footwear situation worked out. I only wore pants 3 days this month. The rest of the time was dresses, skirts, or shorts.
> 
> So I've bought some, but can still return those that aren't loves.
> 
> A lined fitted silk sheath, a loose silk tunic (?) for summer and two knits of different lengths but similar colorways. I'm unsure of the tunic/muumuu and whether I need both blue knits....I also have another black and white knit that is super comfy, and a silk sheath that washes beautifully.


#2 because the dark stripe hits at your high waist area and makes you look smaller and have a slimmer waistline. #4 is nice too and I really like the pattern, but not as flattering as #2  No on the pearls.  Too busy.  If you had a solid pearl necklace with no charms, it would be better.  There are so many nice inexpensive costume ones.  Carolee makes a good necklace and the pearls are the same color as Chanel.


----------



## Genie27

Eagle, my brother said it looks better on me in person than the picture. It's a beautiful mustardy-ochre, with chevrons of navy, burgundy, sienna and black.

Omg, maybe I can wear that head dress to my event next week as backup if I have to switch to a different outfit. I am planning to wear my Pucci top/skirt with the poudre rockstuds and Chanel mini flap. It's going to be very 'look at me'. 

Grace, the necklace is just what I was wearing that day, when I bought the dress. It's too busy with the dress.  I do like your idea about the solid pearls - I have the Tiffany silver graduated bead necklace, as well as pale pink pearls and a deep purple strand, but they are all short. I wonder if a long strand will work better.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Eagle, my brother said it looks better on me in person than the picture. It's a beautiful mustardy-ochre, with chevrons of navy, burgundy, sienna and black.
> 
> Omg, maybe I can wear that head dress to my event next week as backup if I have to switch to a different outfit. I am planning to wear my Pucci top/skirt with the poudre rockstuds and Chanel mini flap. It's going to be very 'look at me'.
> 
> Grace, the necklace is just what I was wearing that day, when I bought the dress. It's too busy with the dress.  I do like your idea about the solid pearls - I have the Tiffany silver graduated bead necklace, as well as pale pink pearls and a deep purple strand, but they are all short. I wonder if a long strand will work better.


I think you need a long necklace because there are so many horizontal lines in the pattern.  Long will pull the eye down.


----------



## rainneday

Hi all! I haven't posted in this thread for a few months, but I do peek in occasionally. I read some of the posts on favored cosmetic brands and facial care and I wanted to add a few of mine, just in case anyone was looking for some new products to try. I really enjoyed reading your suggestions.
I will start by saying that I have sensitive skin that is on the oily side and a light-to-medium olive complexion. I do my best to only use products that are either organic or at least where I know what each of the ingredients is.

For skin care I currently use: in the morning,  a cleanser by NUDE, it is a balm, in the evening I use a different cleanser by Andalou (citrus kombucha something), it is a gel.
AM: Cleanse with NUDE (I use a clean wash cloth each time I wash my face, I keep a stack specifically for facial cleansing), Sukin Facial Recovery Serum, Mychelle Ultra Hyaluronic Serum, REN Flash Defense Mist, Lapis oil by Herbivore, for eyes, Sukin Eye Serum and Creme Ancienne by Fresh (not crazy about all of the products by Fresh, but this one is very thick and I like a thick eye cream, it works very well). Occasionally, if my skin feels like it needs it, I will use Sukin Rose Hip moisturizer. I have used a physical sunscreen every day since I was 13, I was loyal to Clinique City Block (for many years) and then to La Roche Posay, but now I use one by Andalou topped off with Jane Iredale powder that also carries an SPF.

PM: Cleanse with Andalou, toner also from Andalou (willow bark, only in T zone), Pai Rose Hip oil, Dr. Alkaitis Night Creme, occasionally I will cover these with Phoenix oil from Herbivore. I use the Fresh Ancienne on my eyes and cover that with Evan Healy Wild Carrot eye balm. I use Mychelle Deep Repair Cream instead of the Dr. Alkaitis twice a week.

During the week I use various masks and treatments (I have no schedule as to when I use them, I go by what it seems like my skin needs); Uncle Harry's clay bar, Sukin detox and charcoal masks, Herbivore Blue Tansy and Pink Clay masks, REN Flash Rinse and their enzyme mask as well (I can't remember the name, it's orange and comes in a pump). I have a scrub by NUDE that I enjoy, and one by Sukin. I also use a laser by Tria, it is supposed to stimulate collagen, I don't use it as often as instructed.

In the shower I have similar brands as above, but I love Josh Rosebrook for haircare. My best friend is a stylist, so I have tried many brands, but I keep coming back to Josh Rosebrook. I do recommend Virtue (my friend has a hand in this brand) for the days when you want to straighten your hair...if you have curly hair. Basically, natural days: I use Josh Rosebrook...groomed days: I use Virtue. Windle & Moodie styling cream is amazing for wavy/curly or straight hair. I use organic cold pressed non-hexane coconut oil on my skin before my last rinse and blot off with a towel. Be careful as this can make the tub slippery. Body lotion, right now I am using various oils and/or a frankincense lotion by Shea Moisture.

My makeup brands are Andalou, Well People, Kjaer Weis (Lipstick & blush. Try their cream blush, it is the absolute best), Sunfood lip balm, Pacifica mascara, Troy Surratt lash curler, RMS and Ilia (various items). Conventional brands I use are NARS (various items) and Laura Mercier (eye pencils). I have dark, thick-ish brows and mainly use Zuzu clear gel (aloe based) or BBrowBar (conventional) colored gel. Nail polish, I only really use Ella + Mila, although I have one or two from other brands that are supposed to be 7-free.

I hope that this was helpful to someone, it's so much fun to try out new products and even better if you can get an honest review beforehand. I worked in fashion for most of my younger years and have found the above products to be very impressive for minimal-style makeup and honest, effective skin and hair care. (Oh!!! BTW I am 40, I wanted to add that just to be mindful that what works for me now might change with time...as it has in the past!)
Take care all!


----------



## rainneday

Add Jane Iredale to that list of makeup (above). Not sure how I forgot that one. If you haven't tried it before, it is worth checking out.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Eagle, my brother said it looks better on me in person than the picture. It's a beautiful mustardy-ochre, with chevrons of navy, burgundy, sienna and black.
> 
> Omg, maybe I can wear that head dress to my event next week as backup if I have to switch to a different outfit. I am planning to wear my Pucci top/skirt with the poudre rockstuds and Chanel mini flap. It's going to be very 'look at me'.
> 
> Grace, the necklace is just what I was wearing that day, when I bought the dress. It's too busy with the dress.  I do like your idea about the solid pearls - I have the Tiffany silver graduated bead necklace, as well as pale pink pearls and a deep purple strand, but they are all short. I wonder if a long strand will work better.


Genie27, the mustardy-ochre dress with the chevrons looks terrific on you irrespective of picture quality.  The blue . . . hmmmm.


----------



## cremel

Hello café!! Just pop up to say hello! It has been a couple of crazy weeks at work and at home. I had some physical issues that almost forced me to cancel my trip. But it worked out. I am with my husband and two little kids in Paris right now(well I survived the flight with the two little moneys. ). We will fly to grandparents place today and will be back to Paris a week from now. I slept about two hours during the past 24 hours. 

It's cooler than California here today.  Glad I brought a warm jacket for the boys.  CDG airport is busy as usual. 

The dermestic terminals H stores have very limited selection of pretty much each category.  The international one inventory is much better. 

Good news is that I have dropped 10 lbs now. It's a combination of everything ...

I will try to write when I can.

Taking off to grandparents now ..

Wish everyone a great weekend! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eagle1002us

I gather long gold headdresses are maybe not your thing, Cafe chatsters.   They would be marvelous on a bad hair day, tho, think about that!
Here is an eye miniature which is a form of Georgian and Victorian jewelry.   I wanted to show you this because of all the talk about eyes.  People carried around a tiny eye portrait of their loved one (I don't know if this kind of jewelry was just based on women's eyes).   From the lively Cafe discussion it may be time for a revival of this style.   It is collectible.  Barry Weber (RIP) who was an antique jewelry expert who was fairly often on Antiques Roadshow collected these miniatures.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Hello café!! Just pop up to say hello! It has been a couple of crazy weeks at work and at home. I had some physical issues that almost forced me to cancel my trip. But it worked out. I am with my husband and two little kids in Paris right now(well I survived the flight with the two little moneys. ). We will fly to grandparents place today and will be back to Paris a week from now. I slept about two hours during the past 24 hours.
> 
> It's cooler than California here today.  Glad I brought a warm jacket for the boys.  CDG airport is busy as usual.
> 
> The dermestic terminals H stores have very limited selection of pretty much each category.  The international one inventory is much better.
> 
> Good news is that I have dropped 10 lbs now. It's a combination of everything ...
> 
> I will try to write when I can.
> 
> Taking off to grandparents now ..
> 
> Wish everyone a great weekend! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


10lbs!!!!!!   Congrats!!!!   That's basically 2 dress sizes.   Good for you!


----------



## eagle1002us

I bought some anti-tarnish strips on ebay and stuck them in baggies that held some silver chains, etc.   Didn't seem to work.  Darn chains had been polished in the fall by a jeweler and now they're getting tarnished again.   I suppose I could get some silver dip.  But I really thought those strips would work.   Maybe I should get some elsewhere?   Any opinion about the effectiveness of such strips?   I seem to remember when I used them years ago they did prevent tarnish.


----------



## EmileH

Cremel, safe and happy travels. I hope you feel better soon. 

Eagle, I bought anti tarnish cloth (about $8 on Amazon) and cut it into pieces large enough to wrap each silver piece, then I placed it in a baggie. It stops the tarnish and keeps it from getting scratched. I also used heavy weight baggies from the container store.


----------



## Moirai

cremel said:


> Hello café!! Just pop up to say hello! It has been a couple of crazy weeks at work and at home. I had some physical issues that almost forced me to cancel my trip. But it worked out. I am with my husband and two little kids in Paris right now(well I survived the flight with the two little moneys. ). We will fly to grandparents place today and will be back to Paris a week from now. I slept about two hours during the past 24 hours.
> 
> It's cooler than California here today.  Glad I brought a warm jacket for the boys.  CDG airport is busy as usual.
> 
> The dermestic terminals H stores have very limited selection of pretty much each category.  The international one inventory is much better.
> 
> Good news is that I have dropped 10 lbs now. It's a combination of everything ...
> 
> I will try to write when I can.
> 
> Taking off to grandparents now ..
> 
> Wish everyone a great weekend! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Have a wonderful and safe trip, cremel!


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> I bought some anti-tarnish strips on ebay and stuck them in baggies that held some silver chains, etc.   Didn't seem to work.  Darn chains had been polished in the fall by a jeweler and now they're getting tarnished again.   I suppose I could get some silver dip.  But I really thought those strips would work.   Maybe I should get some elsewhere?   Any opinion about the effectiveness of such strips?   I seem to remember when I used them years ago they did prevent tarnish.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cremel, safe and happy travels. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Eagle, I bought anti tarnish cloth (about $8 on Amazon) and cut it into pieces large enough to wrap each silver piece, then I placed it in a baggie. It stops the tarnish and keeps it from getting scratched. I also used heavy weight baggies from the container store.


I keep my farandole necklace and Kelly bracelet in their boxes with one of those anti-tarnish strips. Both still look shiny new. Must be the special H silver. I think wrapping in anti tarnish cloth is great idea. I have the Kelly bracelet wrapped loosely in a Tiffany blue pouch which I believe is anti tarnish and stored in the box. I travel with each one in a ziplock bag and air sucked out.


----------



## cremel

Thanks ladies. 

I love your discussions about the skin care products. I learned a lot. The trick to use anti tarnish sounds interesting. I will try that. 

So we arrived in our final destination. Everyone is exhausted but in great spirit. 
It's the longest day for the young ones. Roughly 38 hours. 

DH was hilariously pig headed to put on two jackets because "it's too much trouble to open the luggage" then he was cooked like a lobster while flying to Toulouse. [emoji23][emoji23]

Somehow the youngest always managed to walk towards exactly the opposite direction and god knows how many times I had to run back to fetch him either from some random spot or in "do not enter " area. 

The flight to Toulouse was like a comedy show. A toddler was screaming and crying for the whole hour while our youngest was doing hide and seek with strangers on the plane. Half of the plane could hear his chuckles and see him patrolling with a smile back and forth in the passage. People loved him. [emoji8][emoji173]️

The journey: SFO -> CDG ->short stay in Paris-> CDG ->Toulouse.


----------



## Mindi B

cremel, your boys are just beautiful.  And they also look like such gentle, sweet spirits.  You must be so proud of them!


----------



## Genie27

Cremel, glad you are doing well now and are able to go on your vacation. Your boys are soooo adorable. I hope you get to relax a bit finally. 

And congratulations on the weight loss as well.


----------



## Moirai

cremel said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> I love your discussions about the skin care products. I learned a lot. The trick to use anti tarnish sounds interesting. I will try that.
> 
> So we arrived in our final destination. Everyone is exhausted but in great spirit.
> It's the longest day for the young ones. Roughly 38 hours.
> 
> DH was hilariously pig headed to put on two jackets because "it's too much trouble to open the luggage" then he was cooked like a lobster while flying to Toulouse. [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Somehow the youngest always managed to walk towards exactly the opposite direction and god knows how many times I had to run back to fetch him either from some random spot or in "do not enter " area.
> 
> The flight to Toulouse was like a comedy show. A toddler was screaming and crying for the whole hour while our youngest was doing hide and seek with strangers on the plane. Half of the plane could hear his chuckles and see him patrolling with a smile back and forth in the passage. People loved him. [emoji8][emoji173]️
> 
> The journey: SFO -> CDG ->short stay in Paris-> CDG ->Toulouse.
> 
> View attachment 3682916
> View attachment 3682917
> View attachment 3682918
> 
> View attachment 3682919
> 
> View attachment 3682920
> View attachment 3682921


Love the pics! Your boys are so cute!!! Have fun!


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Hello café!! Just pop up to say hello! It has been a couple of crazy weeks at work and at home. I had some physical issues that almost forced me to cancel my trip. But it worked out. I am with my husband and two little kids in Paris right now(well I survived the flight with the two little moneys. ). We will fly to grandparents place today and will be back to Paris a week from now. I slept about two hours during the past 24 hours.
> 
> It's cooler than California here today.  Glad I brought a warm jacket for the boys.  CDG airport is busy as usual.
> 
> The dermestic terminals H stores have very limited selection of pretty much each category.  The international one inventory is much better.
> 
> Good news is that I have dropped 10 lbs now. It's a combination of everything ...
> 
> I will try to write when I can.
> 
> Taking off to grandparents now ..
> 
> Wish everyone a great weekend! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Envious of you being in Paris.  Envious of you losing 10.  Congrats.


----------



## Serva1

Evening dear café guests [emoji3]
Have a safe trip cremel and enjoy your vacation. I'm going to Paris on Monday but now I send you all greetings from the countryhouse. I worked in the garden yesterday but today it's snowing.


----------



## EmileH

Serva1 said:


> Evening dear café guests [emoji3]
> Have a safe trip cremel and enjoy your vacation. I'm going to Paris on Monday but now I send you all greetings from the countryhouse. I worked in the garden yesterday but today it's snowing.
> View attachment 3683102



Oh my goodness! Snow again? Sending you warm hugs.


----------



## Serva1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh my goodness! Snow again? Sending you warm hugs.



Thank you dear PbP [emoji173]️ Hugs


----------



## eagle1002us

Serva1 said:


> Evening dear café guests [emoji3]
> Have a safe trip cremel and enjoy your vacation. I'm going to Paris on Monday but now I send you all greetings from the countryhouse. I worked in the garden yesterday but today it's snowing.
> View attachment 3683102


*@Serva1* This question may seen out of the blue but are you from Austria?  It has to do with your tpf name, serva.  I read a novel about Austria and if I remember correctly, that word or something similar was used as a greeting, like we say "hello."


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh my goodness! Snow again? Sending you warm hugs.



Thank you for your thoughts!! It's snowing already!! Stay warm. [emoji485][emoji536]


----------



## Notorious Pink

cremel said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> I love your discussions about the skin care products. I learned a lot. The trick to use anti tarnish sounds interesting. I will try that.
> 
> So we arrived in our final destination. Everyone is exhausted but in great spirit.
> It's the longest day for the young ones. Roughly 38 hours.
> 
> DH was hilariously pig headed to put on two jackets because "it's too much trouble to open the luggage" then he was cooked like a lobster while flying to Toulouse. [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Somehow the youngest always managed to walk towards exactly the opposite direction and god knows how many times I had to run back to fetch him either from some random spot or in "do not enter " area.
> 
> The flight to Toulouse was like a comedy show. A toddler was screaming and crying for the whole hour while our youngest was doing hide and seek with strangers on the plane. Half of the plane could hear his chuckles and see him patrolling with a smile back and forth in the passage. People loved him. [emoji8][emoji173]️
> 
> The journey: SFO -> CDG ->short stay in Paris-> CDG ->Toulouse.
> 
> View attachment 3682916
> View attachment 3682917
> View attachment 3682918
> 
> View attachment 3682919
> 
> View attachment 3682920
> View attachment 3682921



Awww, so adorable! I remember those days. [emoji41]


----------



## EmileH

Genie asked an excellent question on the Chanel thread but I thought it might be a bit off topic plus I was really interested in what the cafe crowd thought about it: How do you balance quality versus price especially when it comes to basics?

So I'm cheating. I brought the question over to this thread but we are having company for dinner. I'll have to gather my thoughts and respond later. I'm very interested in what you guys think. This is a pretty level headed crew. 

I hope you don't mind Genie. Maybe you can explain your question more? I think it's really interesting.


----------



## Mininana

I work in textile and don't see the point in spending hundreds on a basic tshirt. Uniqlo supima, everlane or cos is enough for me.

The downside is having to renew them every year but I do wear tshirts almost everyday....


----------



## Genie27

I'd like to hear Cafe thoughts too, PbP. Especially since I posted a few of my new pieces here a couple of days ago.

My question was : (copied from the Wardrobe/How to wear your C jacket three)



Genie27 said:


> Interesting question - where do you ladies draw that line? To balance price versus basics. Eg black pants or a high quality plain black sweater? How low (or high) will you go for basics?
> 
> I find there is a level of quality that I'm willing to pay extra for - fabric, cut, etc even at the basic level because sometimes cheaper stuff just looks cheap after the first few wears.
> 
> I have a thin sea-island cotton sweater from Prada that I thought was too expensive for a 'plain black sweater.'  But it washes well, fits beautifully and still looks new even though I've put it through a few unfortunately abusive situations. I also have thrown out *many* cheaper sweaters because they look like garbage after one or two wears.
> 
> I'm slowly trying to replace my Banana Republic/Club Monaco work wardrobe with nicer pieces. I found some M Missoni pieces fit me really well, at a reasonable price point, and are very easy-care. I will see how they last, and I'm also gradually adding a few C pieces but very slowly.


----------



## nicole0612

I wish I had more time to catch up on all of the beauty recommendations. I took some screen shots to read later! I really could use some advice on the very best undereye cream. One for day wear. Night time can be the same on or different. $250 or under would be my limit.

As far as how much is higher quality worth, I have no idea. Here are my thoughts.
Higher budget, no need to save on basics, you will notice the difference.  
Medium budget (=me), buy basics (e.g. Black pants, knit tops) in medium quality (Vince/Theory/Rebecca Taylor etc) and ~10-15 special higher end designer pieces (2 party dresses, 4 jacket/blazers, 2 cardigans, 2 coats, 4 total pants/skirts, 2 tops). For the mid-range pieces, don't compromise on *FIT*. For the higher end pieces, 1/3 basics and 2/3 statement pieces. Only the best bags, jewelry, shoes; it's better to have fewer of the best than more of mediocre. 

We are drained today because my baby came from the nanny's last night in pain, we spent all night from 8pm to 3 am in the ER. He has 2 broken bones, had to be reset by ortho and now casted from hand to shoulder. All is well now more or less but it was a rough night. We planned to fly out on vacation on Monday. Now that is all cancelled.


----------



## Genie27

Omg Nicole, your poor baby!!! Glad he's been cast and sorry about your cancelled vacation.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> I'd like to hear Cafe thoughts too, PbP. Especially since I posted a few of my new pieces here a couple of days ago.
> 
> My question was : (copied from the Wardrobe/How to wear your C jacket three)



Missoni and M Missoni are really cute. Do not fit me at all unless I get elastic waist version. I have one skirt I have to wear unzipped 1". Makes me feel like a physical failure. Everyone complains that clothes are not made for real women, but I am not a "real woman" and still nothing fits me.


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> I wish I had more time to catch up on all of the beauty recommendations. I took some screen shots to read later! I really could use some advice on the very best undereye cream. One for day wear. Night time can be the same on or different. $250 or under would be my limit.
> 
> As far as how much is higher quality worth, I have no idea. Here are my thoughts.
> Higher budget, no need to save on basics, you will notice the difference.
> Medium budget (=me), buy basics (e.g. Black pants, knit tops) in medium quality (Vince/Theory/Rebecca Taylor etc) and ~10-15 special higher end designer pieces (2 party dresses, 4 jacket/blazers, 2 cardigans, 2 coats, 4 total pants/skirts, 2 tops). For the mid-range pieces, don't compromise on *FIT*. For the higher end pieces, 1/3 basics and 2/3 statement pieces. Only the best bags, jewelry, shoes; it's better to have fewer of the best than more of mediocre.
> 
> We are drained today because my baby came from the nanny's last night in pain, we spent all night from 8pm to 3 am in the ER. He has 2 broken bones, had to be reset by ortho and now casted from hand to shoulder. All is well now more or less but it was a rough night. We planned to fly out on vacation on Monday. Now that is all cancelled.


Oh no, I'm sorry to hear of your baby's injures. Poor kid! The good thing is that kids heal fast and completely. The worst part is over and he will be fine. Get some rest Nicole.


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry to hear of your baby's injures. Poor kid! The good thing is that kids heal fast and completely. The worst part is over and he will be fine. Get some rest Nicole.



Thanks Moirai. That is really sweet. Of course we are feeling so guilty... Thank god he is on the way to recovery.


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks Moirai. That is really sweet. Of course we are feeling so guilty... Thank god he is on the way to recovery.


It's understandable to feel guilty when one's child gets hurt. I have asked myself if I could have prevented an event if I did something differently. Unfortunately we can't control everything that happens. I've learned to not dwell on the what ifs but focus on how to deal with the current situation and what lies ahead. Every step of parenting is a learning experience. Don't worry, all will be well.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I wish I had more time to catch up on all of the beauty recommendations. I took some screen shots to read later! I really could use some advice on the very best undereye cream. One for day wear. Night time can be the same on or different. $250 or under would be my limit.
> 
> As far as how much is higher quality worth, I have no idea. Here are my thoughts.
> Higher budget, no need to save on basics, you will notice the difference.
> Medium budget (=me), buy basics (e.g. Black pants, knit tops) in medium quality (Vince/Theory/Rebecca Taylor etc) and ~10-15 special higher end designer pieces (2 party dresses, 4 jacket/blazers, 2 cardigans, 2 coats, 4 total pants/skirts, 2 tops). For the mid-range pieces, don't compromise on *FIT*. For the higher end pieces, 1/3 basics and 2/3 statement pieces. Only the best bags, jewelry, shoes; it's better to have fewer of the best than more of mediocre.
> 
> We are drained today because my baby came from the nanny's last night in pain, we spent all night from 8pm to 3 am in the ER. He has 2 broken bones, had to be reset by ortho and now casted from hand to shoulder. All is well now more or less but it was a rough night. We planned to fly out on vacation on Monday. Now that is all cancelled.


Oh, Nicole, so sorry that your vacay got postponed.  Your baby had broken bones?  Ye gods!   The poor kid!   ER's are such a slow process.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I can't remember who asked, but right now my fave eye cream is Redermic-C by LaRoche Posay. Also of course La Mer.

More later on clothes.

Nicole, I am so sorry to hear about your baby! I hope he heals quickly. [emoji259][emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## Moirai

PbP and Genie, interesting question that you raised...
For me, the amount I'm willing to spend depends on how much I love the item. In general, I would not pay the extra money for a designer item if it's available in another less expensive brand because I don't believe the quality, for example a cotton T-shirt or a simple silk blouse from Chanel or similar high-end designers, is considerably better to justify the inflated price. Essentially, one is just paying for the brand. I can afford it but the practical side of me and my humble upbringing rebuke against it. This may offend some people but I don't believe B/K prices are justifiable. Yes, they are hand-made and high quality but seriously $10-13k for a bag is crazy. Same goes for Chanel jackets. Does that stop me, no it doesn't because I love the items I have and willing to spend the amount but I'm not going to kid myself or tell others that the quality is so much better to justify the price.


----------



## prepster

nicole0612 said:


> I wish I had more time to catch up on all of the beauty recommendations. I took some screen shots to read later! I really could use some advice on the very best undereye cream. One for day wear. Night time can be the same on or different. $250 or under would be my limit.
> 
> As far as how much is higher quality worth, I have no idea. Here are my thoughts.
> Higher budget, no need to save on basics, you will notice the difference.
> Medium budget (=me), buy basics (e.g. Black pants, knit tops) in medium quality (Vince/Theory/Rebecca Taylor etc) and ~10-15 special higher end designer pieces (2 party dresses, 4 jacket/blazers, 2 cardigans, 2 coats, 4 total pants/skirts, 2 tops). For the mid-range pieces, don't compromise on *FIT*. For the higher end pieces, 1/3 basics and 2/3 statement pieces. Only the best bags, jewelry, shoes; it's better to have fewer of the best than more of mediocre.
> 
> We are drained today because my baby came from the nanny's last night in pain, we spent all night from 8pm to 3 am in the ER. He has 2 broken bones, had to be reset by ortho and now casted from hand to shoulder. All is well now more or less but it was a rough night. We planned to fly out on vacation on Monday. Now that is all cancelled.



Oh Nicole!  I'm so sorry.  Please keep us posted!


----------



## Genie27

Side bar: Chanel is truly stratospheric, but it seems the others are a bit lower, right? Does the same question apply at that range? Eg Valentino or Gucci or Chloe are still expensive but not C level yet.


----------



## EmileH

Dear Nicole, I'm so very sorry. How stressful and awful. Sending love to you and your little one. They are so resilient. I'm sure this is much more difficult on mom and dad than anyone. 

Morai, I agree completely. I can't delude myself into thinking that any jacket is worth $8000-10,000 based on quality. As I said in the Chanel thread, when I buy a Chanel jacket I do it because of irrational love for the item or frustration at not finding what I want of decent quality elsewhere. Maybe a bit if laziness at not wanting to look too hard elsewhere. And I fight with every ounce of strength that I have the hype or the high pressure sales techniques. But that's fine. If we can afford these things and we want them, we pay the price. As my father in law used to say, if you want to ride the trolley you take the ticket and pay the fare.

Nicole you have your thoughts on quality so well organized. I have to constantly evaluate if what I'm buying makes sense. I do try to buy the highest quality items that I can find, because when I buy lesser things I find that I'm constantly looking for replacement items of higher quality and I waste money in the long run.  I agree about investing in bags jewelry and shoes. I will continue to buy Chanel jackets even at crazy prices because I think they are such pivotal pieces in my wardrobe....


----------



## Hermezzy

Very interesting conversation about cost v. quality...and something I think about habitually.  I had no idea Chanel jackets were in the $8000-1000 range now.  They're gorgeous pieces of art and truly iconic but I had no idea they were now at that price point.


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> We are drained today because my baby came from the nanny's last night in pain, we spent all night from 8pm to 3 am in the ER. He has 2 broken bones, had to be reset by ortho and now casted from hand to shoulder. All is well now more or less but it was a rough night. We planned to fly out on vacation on Monday. Now that is all cancelled.



Absolutely horrible.  So sorry.   How old is he?


----------



## gracekelly

Moirai said:


> PbP and Genie, interesting question that you raised...
> For me, the amount I'm willing to spend depends on how much I love the item. In general, I would not pay the extra money for a designer item if it's available in another less expensive brand because I don't believe the quality, for example a cotton T-shirt or a simple silk blouse from Chanel or similar high-end designers, is considerably better to justify the inflated price. Essentially, one is just paying for the brand. I can afford it but the practical side of me and my humble upbringing rebuke against it. This may offend some people but I don't believe B/K prices are justifiable. Yes, they are hand-made and high quality but seriously $10-13k for a bag is crazy. Same goes for Chanel jackets. Does that stop me, no it doesn't because I love the items I have and willing to spend the amount but I'm not going to kid myself or tell others that the quality is so much better to justify the price.



I posted a variant on these thoughts on the Chanel thread.  I do not see the need to wear one brand from head to toe.  It takes more imagination to mix it up.  I am not advocating cheap throw away clothing either.  That territory is strictly for young style bloggers.  There are nice quality pieces out there and you just have to look and yes, they work extremely well with higher end pieces.  I am also from the school that the accessories make or break the outfit so that is an area where I have never stinted,

Nicole, I am so sorry about your child's accident,  Children do heal quickly and hopefully with no memory of the event.  The same can't be said about the parents.  Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Genie asked an excellent question on the Chanel thread but I thought it might be a bit off topic plus I was really interested in what the cafe crowd thought about it: *How do you balance quality versus price especially when it comes to basics?*



Fabulous question.    Will be very interested in what people have to say.    I don't have an answer, but my first thought is that there are different aspects of quality.   

I tend not to be hard on clothes so I don't typically have the "wear out" issue, so buying higher quality just so I don't have to replace it next year isn't an issue for me.   I have a turquoise dolman sleeve tee shirt that I bought from GAP in the 1980s and it still looks about like it did when I bought it.   I only wear it about 2x a summer, but I marvel at its longevity every time.   

But I value the quality of the material when it comes to feel.  And I appreciate  clever styling details.  I am willing to spend money on things that strike me as special, but special. for me, has more to do with styling.


----------



## EmileH

The Chanel  jackets range from $3500-16000+ in ready to wear, averaging $6000. They do have 40% off sales for things that haven't sold at the end of the season. 

Here are some of the decisions I have made:
1. Simple layering cashmere tees turtlenecks and plain cardigans: I prefer bombard. I find j crew to be junk, Vince is variable. I see no need to pay Chanel or hermes prices for something I will layer under another item unless it's really special. I splurged on a statement hermes cape like sweater and a Chanel four pocket cardigan. I can definitely see the difference in quality and they are outfit makers. 

2. Pants and skirts: I found flattering ankle pants that I like for $250 at Georges  Rech. I have them in seven colors. For winter weight wool pants I splurged on hermes at $1000. Some j crew pencil skirts are just fine. I found a few exceptional construction fabric and fit skirts at hermes and Chanel that I'm sure will outlast my others. I also found some great Paule Ka and George's Rech  mid price pieces. I definitely pick and choose.

3. Jackets and coats: I generally go high end. They are outfit makers. I have a few lucky find mid range French pieces. No US brands. 

4. Dresses: mid range European brands are best for sheath dresses. I'll splurge for anything more elaborate.

5. Blouses: I do see a difference in Chanel and Hermes quality. I will splurge but try to get them on sale. I have some mid range French pieces. A lot ofthe US brands are junk and look it. I'll pay $300 for a special Anne Fontaine white shirt that is an outfit maker. For a layering piece banana republic is fine.

6. Always buy top quality bags, shoes, jewelry and accessories.

I admittedly haven't explored a lot of brands. I'm working on that. It's just time consuming. My go to stores are quick and easy. I will pay a little extra for hermes because I love the brand and to be honest I consider it part of the birkin tax. But I find many of their pieces to be excellent values. Others seem overpriced. You have to go on a case by case basis. Chanel purchases are irrational but fabulous. I try to choose classic pieces that I'll love forever, then I pay for my ticket and take the ride.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Fabulous question.    Will be very interested in what people have to say.    I don't have an answer, but my first thought is that there are different aspects of quality.
> 
> I tend not to be hard on clothes so I don't typically have the "wear out" issue, so buying higher quality just so I don't have to replace it next year isn't an issue for me.   I have a turquoise dolman sleeve tee shirt that I bought from GAP in the 1980s and it still looks about like it did when I bought it.   I only wear it about 2x a summer, but I marvel at its longevity every time.
> 
> But I value the quality of the material when it comes to feel.  And I appreciate  clever styling details.  I am willing to spend money on things that strike me as special, but special. for me, has more to do with styling.


One of my favorite fun things to do is find something ancient in the closet and pair it with the outfit and I then  am able to loudly proclaim to the DH " I bought these navy and white ballet flats in Florida in 1987 and look how cute they look with my Chanel navy and white cardigan!"  Yes, I did this just 2 weeks ago


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Fabulous question.    Will be very interested in what people have to say.    I don't have an answer, but my first thought is that there are different aspects of quality.
> 
> I tend not to be hard on clothes so I don't typically have the "wear out" issue, so buying higher quality just so I don't have to replace it next year isn't an issue for me.   I have a turquoise dolman sleeve tee shirt that I bought from GAP in the 1980s and it still looks about like it did when I bought it.   I only wear it about 2x a summer, but I marvel at its longevity every time.
> 
> But I value the quality of the material when it comes to feel.  And I appreciate  clever styling details.  I am willing to spend money on things that strike me as special, but special. for me, has more to do with styling.



Agree. Once you sort out the junk it's not an issue if wearing out. It's the fit, the feel and the special details.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Side bar: Chanel is truly stratospheric, but it seems the others are a bit lower, right? Does the same question apply at that range? Eg Valentino or Gucci or Chloe are still expensive but not C level yet.



I think they vary in quality. You have to evaluate each piece critically, I thought the leather jacket that I bought at Alexander McQueen was very well constructed. Some of the other pieces varied. 



gracekelly said:


> I posted a variant on these thoughts on the Chanel thread.  I do not see the need to wear one brand from head to toe.  It takes more imagination to mix it up.  I am not advocating cheap throw away clothing either.  That territory is strictly for young style bloggers.  There are nice quality pieces out there and you just have to look and yes, they work extremely well with higher end pieces.  I am also from the school that the accessories make or break the outfit so that is an area where I have never stinted,
> 
> Nicole, I am so sorry about your child's accident,  Children do heal quickly and hopefully with no memory of the event.  The same can't be said about the parents.  Best wishes for a speedy recovery!



Agree. Mixing high and low creates a much more wearable and interesting look. One of the managers at my Chanel store is very talented at this and openly talks to me about how to do it well. I love shopping when she's there.


----------



## Mininana

nicole0612 said:


> I wish I had more time to catch up on all of the beauty recommendations. I took some screen shots to read later! I really could use some advice on the very best undereye cream. One for day wear. Night time can be the same on or different. $250 or under would be my limit.
> 
> As far as how much is higher quality worth, I have no idea. Here are my thoughts.
> Higher budget, no need to save on basics, you will notice the difference.
> Medium budget (=me), buy basics (e.g. Black pants, knit tops) in medium quality (Vince/Theory/Rebecca Taylor etc) and ~10-15 special higher end designer pieces (2 party dresses, 4 jacket/blazers, 2 cardigans, 2 coats, 4 total pants/skirts, 2 tops). For the mid-range pieces, don't compromise on *FIT*. For the higher end pieces, 1/3 basics and 2/3 statement pieces. Only the best bags, jewelry, shoes; it's better to have fewer of the best than more of mediocre.
> 
> We are drained today because my baby came from the nanny's last night in pain, we spent all night from 8pm to 3 am in the ER. He has 2 broken bones, had to be reset by ortho and now casted from hand to shoulder. All is well now more or less but it was a rough night. We planned to fly out on vacation on Monday. Now that is all cancelled.



I'm so sorry about what happened. But also wth?! I would be so mad and suing that nanny!!!!


----------



## Serva1

eagle1002us said:


> *@Serva1* This question may seen out of the blue but are you from Austria?  It has to do with your tpf name, serva.  I read a novel about Austria and if I remember correctly, that word or something similar was used as a greeting, like we say "hello."



I'm from Finland [emoji3] Spring is late this year.



cremel said:


> Thank you for your thoughts!! It's snowing already!! Stay warm. [emoji485][emoji536]



Cashmere keeps me warm [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Nicole, I hope your little baby recovers fast [emoji173]️ so sad about this.


----------



## eagle1002us

Serva1 said:


> I'm from Finland [emoji3] Spring is late this year.]



Oh, ok, thank you for letting me know.  I appreciate that.  And, it's nice to know we have at least one person from Finland reading this thread.


----------



## Serva1

eagle1002us said:


> Oh, ok, thank you for letting me know.  I appreciate that.  And, it's nice to know we have at least one person from Finland reading this thread.



Thank you eagle [emoji3] yes, we Finns are in the minority here...but it's a small country.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think they vary in quality. You have to evaluate each piece critically, I thought the leather jacket that I bought at Alexander McQueen was very well constructed. Some of the other pieces varied.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. Mixing high and low creates a much more wearable and interesting look. One of the managers at my Chanel store is very talented at this and openly talks to me about how to do it well. I love shopping when she's there.


Can you share what the Chanel manager suggested?   
Here's a bit of trivia about art which I find interesting that's related to the hi/lo distinction.   My understanding is that Jackson Pollack and the other drips painters were "high" art and the people that appreciated this style were cerebral, intellectuals.   Then Warhol came along and painted soup cans and brillo boxes, which became regarded as "low" art.   Guess which I like better?  I love pop art especially Warhol, the comic strip style of Roy Lictenstein, and the soft sculptures of Claes Oldenburg, like these donuts.   Anyhow, point is that hi/lo is a modern distinction that unsuprisingly has influenced apparel choices.
(These are no-calorie donuts since they're inedible).


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Hello café!! Just pop up to say hello! It has been a couple of crazy weeks at work and at home. I had some physical issues that almost forced me to cancel my trip. But it worked out. I am with my husband and two little kids in Paris right now(well I survived the flight with the two little moneys. ). We will fly to grandparents place today and will be back to Paris a week from now. I slept about two hours during the past 24 hours.
> 
> It's cooler than California here today.  Glad I brought a warm jacket for the boys.  CDG airport is busy as usual.
> 
> The dermestic terminals H stores have very limited selection of pretty much each category.  The international one inventory is much better.
> 
> Good news is that I have dropped 10 lbs now. It's a combination of everything ...
> 
> I will try to write when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> Taking off to grandparents now ..
> 
> Wish everyone a great weekend! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Your kids are so cute.


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> PbP and Genie, interesting question that you raised...
> For me, the amount I'm willing to spend depends on how much I love the item. In general, I would not pay the extra money for a designer item if it's available in another less expensive brand because I don't believe the quality, for example a cotton T-shirt or a simple silk blouse from Chanel or similar high-end designers, is considerably better to justify the inflated price. Essentially, one is just paying for the brand. I can afford it but the practical side of me and my humble upbringing rebuke against it. This may offend some people but I don't believe B/K prices are justifiable. Yes, they are hand-made and high quality but seriously $10-13k for a bag is crazy. Same goes for Chanel jackets. Does that stop me, no it doesn't because I love the items I have and willing to spend the amount but I'm not going to kid myself or tell others that the quality is so much better to justify the price.


I am happy with the H bags I have which were gotten a decade ago.   We did a bit of travel then, not a lot, but enough to hold us for a while.  At this point, I would find it hard to justify spending $$ on a b/k when I have never visited Paris and we could do that instead.   (This doesn't mean I don't drool over the bags shown here.   Someone -- *BBC*? -- just got a gorgeous pink B.  I thought H had topped itself with Pink Jaipur but then comes along that really pretty, pretty pink.  .  .  .).

*Moirai*, I too believe that b/k prices are really over the top, hard to justify.   We could renovate our kitchen (well, start to) with the price of b/k.


----------



## eagle1002us

Serva1 said:


> Thank you eagle [emoji3] yes, we Finns are in the minority here...but it's a small country.


Do have an enchanting trip to Paris and get some goodies and take lots of pictures, Serva.


----------



## eagle1002us

It may be that people who like pop art prefer not to take things seriously.   
To elevate the status of everyday things to an art form is a way of honoring the things that we use everyday, that are the backbone of our lives.  (oohhh, does that sound pretentious?)


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Oh, Nicole, so sorry that your vacay got postponed.  Your baby had broken bones?  Ye gods!   The poor kid!   ER's are such a slow process.



Thank you Eagle. It was a long, draining evening. It was enlightening to see things from a patient's/family member's point of view.


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> I can't remember who asked, but right now my fave eye cream is Redermic-C by LaRoche Posay. Also of course La Mer.
> 
> More later on clothes.
> 
> Nicole, I am so sorry to hear about your baby! I hope he heals quickly. [emoji259][emoji259][emoji259]



Thank you BBC. I just ordered the Redermic-C to try. Which La Mer eye formulation do you recommend?


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> Oh Nicole!  I'm so sorry.  Please keep us posted!



Thank you. That is so sweet. I think baby Omar has gotten over it faster than we have!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Dear Nicole, I'm so very sorry. How stressful and awful. Sending love to you and your little one. They are so resilient. I'm sure this is much more difficult on mom and dad than anyone.
> 
> Morai, I agree completely. I can't delude myself into thinking that any jacket is worth $8000-10,000 based on quality. As I said in the Chanel thread, when I buy a Chanel jacket I do it because of irrational love for the item or frustration at not finding what I want of decent quality elsewhere. Maybe a bit if laziness at not wanting to look too hard elsewhere. And I fight with every ounce of strength that I have the hype or the high pressure sales techniques. But that's fine. If we can afford these things and we want them, we pay the price. As my father in law used to say, if you want to ride the trolley you take the ticket and pay the fare.
> 
> Nicole you have your thoughts on quality so well organized. I have to constantly evaluate if what I'm buying makes sense. I do try to buy the highest quality items that I can find, because when I buy lesser things I find that I'm constantly looking for replacement items of higher quality and I waste money in the long run.  I agree about investing in bags jewelry and shoes. I will continue to buy Chanel jackets even at crazy prices because I think they are such pivotal pieces in my wardrobe....



Thank you so much. We are doing 100 times better today than last night and this morning. Holding down the sobbing little baby for over an hour while his bone was reset was one of the worst things I have ever experienced. I felt so powerless in the face of his suffering. They offered midazolam prior to the procedure and we declined. I think we clearly made the wrong decision. Regardless, he is happy and singing again today and seems to be doing well so far! 
We were planning to leave on Monday for a week for a conference/vacation/shopping but of course now that is cancelled.
Your phrasing of choosing which items are worth paying much more for by an "irrational love" for them really resonates with me. I feel exactly the same way. It has to bring joy. I also understand the laziness factor. My price point may be different for laziness-justified purchases but when I need something e.g. black pants I go to nordstrom.com or neiman marcus.com, filter by a few brands that work well for me and order 6 pairs and keep the 2 that fit best. I'm sure I could get 2 pairs of black pants for less, but for the price difference it just is not worth the painful process. I have a "who cares" threshold.


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> Absolutely horrible.  So sorry.   How old is he?



He is just over 1 year. Just a baby. Thanks for thinking of us.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> I posted a variant on these thoughts on the Chanel thread.  I do not see the need to wear one brand from head to toe.  It takes more imagination to mix it up.  I am not advocating cheap throw away clothing either.  That territory is strictly for young style bloggers.  There are nice quality pieces out there and you just have to look and yes, they work extremely well with higher end pieces.  I am also from the school that the accessories make or break the outfit so that is an area where I have never stinted,
> 
> Nicole, I am so sorry about your child's accident,  Children do heal quickly and hopefully with no memory of the event.  The same can't be said about the parents.  Best wishes for a speedy recovery!



Grace, you had a great response to this on the Chanel thread. Thanks for the encouragement about the baby. He is already feeling better today. Thank goodness!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The Chanel  jackets range from $3500-16000+ in ready to wear, averaging $6000. They do have 40% off sales for things that haven't sold at the end of the season.
> 
> Here are some of the decisions I have made:
> 1. Simple layering cashmere tees turtlenecks and plain cardigans: I prefer bombard. I find j crew to be junk, Vince is variable. I see no need to pay Chanel or hermes prices for something I will layer under another item unless it's really special. I splurged on a statement hermes cape like sweater and a Chanel four pocket cardigan. I can definitely see the difference in quality and they are outfit makers.
> 
> 2. Pants and skirts: I found flattering ankle pants that I like for $250 at Georges  Rech. I have them in seven colors. For winter weight wool pants I splurged on hermes at $1000. Some j crew pencil skirts are just fine. I found a few exceptional construction fabric and fit skirts at hermes and Chanel that I'm sure will outlast my others. I also found some great Paule Ka and George's Rech  mid price pieces. I definitely pick and choose.
> 
> 3. Jackets and coats: I generally go high end. They are outfit makers. I have a few lucky find mid range French pieces. No US brands.
> 
> 4. Dresses: mid range European brands are best for sheath dresses. I'll splurge for anything more elaborate.
> 
> 5. Blouses: I do see a difference in Chanel and Hermes quality. I will splurge but try to get them on sale. I have some mid range French pieces. A lot ofthe US brands are junk and look it. I'll pay $300 for a special Anne Fontaine white shirt that is an outfit maker. For a layering piece banana republic is fine.
> 
> 6. Always buy top quality bags, shoes, jewelry and accessories.
> 
> I admittedly haven't explored a lot of brands. I'm working on that. It's just time consuming. My go to stores are quick and easy. I will pay a little extra for hermes because I love the brand and to be honest I consider it part of the birkin tax. But I find many of their pieces to be excellent values. Others seem overpriced. You have to go on a case by case basis. Chanel purchases are irrational but fabulous. I try to choose classic pieces that I'll love forever, then I pay for my ticket and take the ride.



Thank you for taking the time to write out this detailed response. There is quite a lot of helpful, specific information here, and it is also interesting to get to know you better through learning more about your values and decision making process.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> One of my favorite fun things to do is find something ancient in the closet and pair it with the outfit and I then  am able to loudly proclaim to the DH " I bought these navy and white ballet flats in Florida in 1987 and look how cute they look with my Chanel navy and white cardigan!"  Yes, I did this just 2 weeks ago



If only I could still fit in my CLOTHES from 1987, then I would really have something to be proud of [emoji16]


----------



## nicole0612

Mininana said:


> I'm so sorry about what happened. But also wth?! I would be so mad and suing that nanny!!!!



Thank you. Luckily we were able to confirm from the xrays that his fractures were consistent with bracing from a fall. It sounds hard to believe, but it is a relief. The ER doctor initially suspected it was "a nursery maid" injury. When we gave him a blank look he explained the most common arm injury in young children is actually a dislocation caused by a nanny yanking the child by the arm. He assumed that was the injury but just ordered the xrays to be 100% sure. Isn't that a horrifying thought? We are both feeling very strongly that we need to cut back our work hours so we can be with him more ourselves instead.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> It may be that people who like pop art prefer not to take things seriously.
> To elevate the status of everyday things to an art form is a way of honoring the things that we use everyday, that are the backbone of our lives.  (oohhh, does that sound pretentious?)



That doesn't sound pretentious at all. I don't look down on pop art, but I honestly don't understand it. Is that the purpose? To elevate everyday items to an art form to honor them? What is the message behind the soup can or the doughnuts? Is it like an abstract poem? It doesn't have to mean anything, but it makes you feel something?


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Dear Nicole, I'm so very sorry. How stressful and awful. Sending love to you and your little one. They are so resilient. I'm sure this is much more difficult on mom and dad than anyone.
> 
> Morai, I agree completely. I can't delude myself into thinking that any jacket is worth $8000-10,000 based on quality. As I said in the Chanel thread, when I buy a Chanel jacket I do it because of irrational love for the item or frustration at not finding what I want of decent quality elsewhere. Maybe a bit if laziness at not wanting to look too hard elsewhere. And I fight with every ounce of strength that I have the hype or the high pressure sales techniques. But that's fine. If we can afford these things and we want them, we pay the price. As my father in law used to say, if you want to ride the trolley you take the ticket and pay the fare.
> 
> Nicole you have your thoughts on quality so well organized. I have to constantly evaluate if what I'm buying makes sense. I do try to buy the highest quality items that I can find, because when I buy lesser things I find that I'm constantly looking for replacement items of higher quality and I waste money in the long run.  I agree about investing in bags jewelry and shoes. I will continue to buy Chanel jackets even at crazy prices because I think they are such pivotal pieces in my wardrobe....





gracekelly said:


> I posted a variant on these thoughts on the Chanel thread.  I do not see the need to wear one brand from head to toe.  It takes more imagination to mix it up.  I am not advocating cheap throw away clothing either.  That territory is strictly for young style bloggers.  There are nice quality pieces out there and you just have to look and yes, they work extremely well with higher end pieces.  I am also from the school that the accessories make or break the outfit so that is an area where I have never stinted,
> 
> Nicole, I am so sorry about your child's accident,  Children do heal quickly and hopefully with no memory of the event.  The same can't be said about the parents.  Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


PbP, you coined the perfect term "irrational love" - glad I'm not the only one who feels this way, hahaha.
Gracekelly, I agree with you about mixing high end with lower end items. It does take more creativity and more effort. I am a believer that an outfit can be elevated by a single statement piece whether it's a Chanel jacket or H or C bag without the need of being in head to toe designer. I will head over to read your response on Chanel thread.


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> I am happy with the H bags I have which were gotten a decade ago.   We did a bit of travel then, not a lot, but enough to hold us for a while.  At this point, I would find it hard to justify spending $$ on a b/k when I have never visited Paris and we could do that instead.   (This doesn't mean I don't drool over the bags shown here.   Someone -- *BBC*? -- just got a gorgeous pink B.  I thought H had topped itself with Pink Jaipur but then comes along that really pretty, pretty pink.  .  .  .).
> 
> *Moirai*, I too believe that b/k prices are really over the top, hard to justify.   We could renovate our kitchen (well, start to) with the price of b/k.


The world of H is a tiny place in this vast world we live in. Only a small percentage of people can afford it. I'm fortunate that I can but I don't forget that the price of a B/K pays the necessities for most nor that most think it's an outrageous amount to spend on a bag. H is where it is today because of its brilliant marketing strategy of supply and demand. Keep the price high and supply low and people will want it. Yes, quality and service are part of the reasons for its success but I have also experienced great customer service with other retailers without the heavy price tag. I enjoy my expensive items and will continue to buy what I love but It's more important to me to have a sizeable savings and retirement account, pay for my kids' education so they don't have the financial burden I had when I completed medical school, and to spend on things that make memories such as trips with my family.


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you. Luckily we were able to confirm from the xrays that his fractures were consistent with bracing from a fall. It sounds hard to believe, but it is a relief. The ER doctor initially suspected it was "a nursery maid" injury. When we gave him a blank look he explained the most common arm injury in young children is actually a dislocation caused by a nanny yanking the child by the arm. He assumed that was the injury but just ordered the xrays to be 100% sure. Isn't that a horrifying thought? We are both feeling very strongly that we need to cut back our work hours so we can be with him more ourselves instead.


I'm glad he has been treated appropriately and on the way to recovery. He will heal nicely and will not remember the event because of his young age. Nursemaid elbow, the medical term is radial head subluxation, is fairly common injury in young children. My son had this but it wasn't from pulling on the arm. I know because I was with him at time of injury. We were playing on the floor and his arm slipped suddenly off the little table we were playing on. He wouldn't move it from that point on. Between the time we drove to ER and being examined by ER doc, it had reduced itself without residual consequences.


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> The world of H is a tiny place in this vast world we live in. Only a small percentage of people can afford it. I'm fortunate that I can but I don't forget that the price of a B/K pays the necessities for most nor that most think it's an outrageous amount to spend on a bag. H is where it is today because of its brilliant marketing strategy of supply and demand. Keep the price high and supply low and people will want it. Yes, quality and service are part of the reasons for its success but I have also experienced great customer service with other retailers without the heavy price tag. I enjoy my expensive items and will continue to buy what I love but It's more important to me to have a sizeable savings and retirement account, pay for my kids' education so they don't have the financial burden I had when I completed medical school, and to spend on things that make memories such as trips with my family.



I don't have kids.  I spend a ton on my houses, horses and art, but tend to slip into boring uniform mode with clothes.  I love H quality, but might carry the same bag for 15 years.  I also spend on service, and have a lot of helpers.  A friend spends next to nothing on her house (which drives me nuts) but every last available dime on travel, and is always off to some exotic land.   But she loves to be at my house, and I love to hear about her adventures.  It is so interesting to read in the Cafe about what everyone loves and everyone's various ideas.

I also understand your thoughts on keeping things in perspective.  DH just read me a statistic from the newspaper, that the 8 richest people in the world have the same wealth as the entire poorest 50% of the world's population, which is 3.6 billion people.


----------



## momasaurus

nicole0612 said:


> If only I could still fit in my CLOTHES from 1987, then I would really have something to be proud of [emoji16]



LOL I am still wearing a cranberry wool short sleeved top from Bonwit Teller 1966!


----------



## EmileH

Nicole, I'm glad your little boy is doing better. That sounds like an awful nightmare to go through. My friends who are the most careful parents had a little girl with a nurse maids fracture just from playing. Her parents felt awful. She hardly remembers it now and she's a prime ballerina at 12. I'm sorry about your vacation too.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> LOL I am still wearing a cranberry wool short sleeved top from Bonwit Teller 1966!



[emoji2] Oh I loved Bonwit Teller. I'm sure the top is lovely too.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji2] Oh I loved Bonwit Teller. I'm sure the top is lovely too.



Oh Bonwits!  Gosh, shopping used to be such an event.  I remember getting dressed to the nines with my grandmother (who always wore full foundation garments, gloves and a hat  ) and going into the city for the day.  Lunch at one of the department store cafes, and having purchases sent to the house (do they still do that?). I have not done something so girl-y fun in years.  That's another reason I loved hearing about your Paris trip!


----------



## EmileH

So genie, did all of that answer your question? You have to evaluate each piece individually no matter what the brand high or low. You should usually buy at least a mid range brand for most things. Most mall store brands are a waste of money but you can find a few simple things that are ok. Find mid range brands that work for you for staples. (Very difficult to do in the US these days.) Add in your designer pieces here or there for emphasis. 

Buy fewer but nicer pieces. That passage from the Nina Garcia book that I mentioned on the Chanel thread was very helpful to me. Other than staples her friend bought 1-2 nice outfits every season (in her case Chanel but I think any top quality non trendy brand could be substituted) and after ten years she had an incredible wardrobe.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> Oh Bonwits!  Gosh, shopping used to be such an event.  I remember getting dressed to the nines with my grandmother (who always wore full foundation garments, gloves and a hat  ) and going into the city for the day.  Lunch at one of the department store cafes, and having purchases sent to the house (do they still do that?). I have not done something so girl-y fun in years.



Oh my gosh. I remember days like that. For me it was my aunts taking me into the city. It was so exciting and fun. I think that is when I fell in love with cities. I just love the energy. Honestly I find suburbia to be so boring, but this is where I work so this is where I live. [emoji849]


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> I don't have kids.  I spend a ton on my houses, horses and art, but tend to slip into boring uniform mode with clothes.  I love H quality, but might carry the same bag for 15 years.  I also spend on service, and have a lot of helpers.  A friend spends next to nothing on her house (which drives me nuts) but every last available dime on travel, and is always off to some exotic land.   But she loves to be at my house, and I love to hear about her adventures.  It is so interesting to read in the Cafe about what everyone loves and everyone's various ideas.
> 
> I also understand your thoughts on keeping things in perspective.  DH just read me a statistic from the newspaper, that the 8 richest people in the world have the same wealth as the entire poorest 50% of the world's population, which is 3.6 billion people.


It is very interesting hearing others' thought processes and ideas. Makes this place and the world more interesting. Now if only the world was more empathetic and tolerant as we are here. I truly appreciate the views of the smart women of this cafe.


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you. Luckily we were able to confirm from the xrays that his fractures were consistent with bracing from a fall. It sounds hard to believe, but it is a relief. The ER doctor initially suspected it was "a nursery maid" injury. When we gave him a blank look he explained the most common arm injury in young children is actually a dislocation caused by a nanny yanking the child by the arm. He assumed that was the injury but just ordered the xrays to be 100% sure. Isn't that a horrifying thought? We are both feeling very strongly that we need to cut back our work hours so we can be with him more ourselves instead.



So glad you were able to determine this.   Nanny wrong doing was where my mind initially went.  Relieved that it is not the case.


----------



## Genie27

Yes, nursemaid elbow can also occur accidentally if you're holding a kid by their hand and they twist around suddenly and run off, but you're still holding their hand. It's a very common injury.

I'm so glad little Omar is doing OK. They are resilient and he looks like an active, energetic boy. I know it's hard, as a parent, but they really do bounce back.

My friend's 2yo daughter popped her shoulder while napping and he called 911 because she went ballistic. By the time the paras arrived she had popped it back in and was clinging to her dad. They checked her out, told him to take her to her doc for X-rays to make sure all was well, and advised him that they would also get a home visit from child services to review, as that was the process.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nicole, hoping that your baby is resting comfortably & that you are doing as best as you can under these circumstances..


----------



## Cordeliere

A couple more thoughts on the topic.    I tend to be what I would call a "value"( shopper on basics.    I go for the highest quality I can find for the most reasonable price.  (high quality at reasonable price equals value to me).   Then there is the irrational love category.   If the price is not crazy insane, then price doesn't matter for those items.

I agree with those who have pointed out various spending priorities: home, travel, clothes.  All our money is going into bricks and mortar and travel.   We built a custom home 1.5 years ago and are still furnishing it and adding custom infrastructure.  This week we are in the middle of adding a 3 birkin unit pool cage.   So most of our spare money is going into our house and into improving our rental property (think 4 birkin unit roof).       Now that we are retired from real jobs, we need to do our traveling while our health is good.  I watched my mother become less able to travel as her age advanced.   Since DH is 7 years older than I am, I want to make sure we hit everything on our bucket list soon.   

 While house and travel are my priorities,  I find it frustrating that I currently don't have as much money to throw at clothes as I historically have.  But on the other hand, how much of a wardrobe does a retired person need.   Sometimes I think about returning to work just to have more money for H.    I still hold professional licenses in two fields, but I have no desire to work in either of those fields because of the stress.    My employment fantasies run to substitute teaching.   No lesson plans to prepare.   No accountability for results.   No impediment to taking off time to travel at any point in the year for a spontaneous trip.   Only downside is DH will get grumpy if I am not around.   The best thing about being retired is DH and I are really enjoying each others company.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The Chanel  jackets range from $3500-16000+ in ready to wear, averaging $6000. They do have 40% off sales for things that haven't sold at the end of the season.
> 
> Here are some of the decisions I have made:
> 1. Simple layering cashmere tees turtlenecks and plain cardigans: I prefer bombard. I find j crew to be junk, Vince is variable. I see no need to pay Chanel or hermes prices for something I will layer under another item unless it's really special. I splurged on a statement hermes cape like sweater and a Chanel four pocket cardigan. I can definitely see the difference in quality and they are outfit makers.
> 
> 2. Pants and skirts: I found flattering ankle pants that I like for $250 at Georges  Rech. I have them in seven colors. For winter weight wool pants I splurged on hermes at $1000. Some j crew pencil skirts are just fine. I found a few exceptional construction fabric and fit skirts at hermes and Chanel that I'm sure will outlast my others. I also found some great Paule Ka and George's Rech  mid price pieces. I definitely pick and choose.
> 
> 3. Jackets and coats: I generally go high end. They are outfit makers. I have a few lucky find mid range French pieces. No US brands.
> 
> 4. Dresses: mid range European brands are best for sheath dresses. I'll splurge for anything more elaborate.
> 
> 5. Blouses: I do see a difference in Chanel and Hermes quality. I will splurge but try to get them on sale. I have some mid range French pieces. A lot ofthe US brands are junk and look it. I'll pay $300 for a special Anne Fontaine white shirt that is an outfit maker. For a layering piece banana republic is fine.
> 
> 6. Always buy top quality bags, shoes, jewelry and accessories.
> 
> I admittedly haven't explored a lot of brands. I'm working on that. It's just time consuming. My go to stores are quick and easy. I will pay a little extra for hermes because I love the brand and to be honest I consider it part of the birkin tax. But I find many of their pieces to be excellent values. Others seem overpriced. You have to go on a case by case basis. Chanel purchases are irrational but fabulous. I try to choose classic pieces that I'll love forever, then I pay for my ticket and take the ride.



Please keep talking!! I am working on this.


----------



## EmileH

Cordie, time is so much more important than money or things. Sounds like you are spending your money wisely. I do worry that I would be a bit bored and miss my spending money (and excuses to wear my outfits) when I retire. If I do retire at some point it will be to get away from the stress, not of the work itself but the surrounding bs that goes with any job. In my field I could do locums tenens work here and there which might be nice. So I can understand your interest in substitute teaching. My DH is happy for me to leave him alone fir periods if there me s he can play his loud rock music uninterrupted.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Please keep talking!! I am working on this.



I feel like I hogged the conversation enough and I know for a fact that your warrdrobe is amazing, s you certainly don't need my help.  [emoji1]


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Find mid range brands that work for you for staples.


This has been an issue for me - thanks for the tip about Georges Rech. I have a few Theory pants that I wore to death last couple of winters, but I have no luck with their tops and dresses fit and quality. I don't like the fabrics or cut of Vince and other brands at that level as they don't fit me quite right. I'm hopeful about the M Missoni items. 

I want to be able to go to one store/section and grab things that I know will last a reasonable amount of time if I take reasonable care of them. Plus look and feel great on me. At a price I can afford.  I'm a bargain shopper.


----------



## Genie27

Regarding priorities: I used to spend more on high end clothes, then I bought my place and was cash poor for a while, adjusting to mortgage, furniture etc. Then the economy tanked and so did some of my discretionary income. I focused on travel and other things for a few years and only last year realized that I'd fallen into a shabby closet rut.

I've been rebuilding my work wardrobe - my summer wardrobe is especially grungy - mostly (cover your eyes, PbP) Superdry and Abercrombie and Zara. So the M Missoni stuff is a step up. I also have a large collection of assorted jackets and coats that are good to high quality. It's an investment, as the more credible I look and feel, the better the financial results. I've already noticed a difference in my workplace. 

Like Moirai pointed out - retirement and savings are higher priorities than a Birkin. But I really want one. It's on a goal list and I have my target. I'm not running out to buy one tomorrow, but when the time is right, I will.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Regarding priorities: I used to spend more on high end clothes, then I bought my place and was cash poor for a while, adjusting to mortgage, furniture etc. Then the economy tanked and so did some of my discretionary income. I focused on travel and other things for a few years and only last year realized that I'd fallen into a shabby closet rut.
> 
> I've been rebuilding my work wardrobe - my summer wardrobe is especially grungy - mostly (cover your eyes, PbP) Superdry and Abercrombie and Zara. So the M Missoni stuff is a step up. I also have a large collection of assorted jackets and coats that are good to high quality. It's an investment, as the more credible I look and feel, the better the financial results. I've already noticed a difference in my workplace.
> 
> Like Moirai pointed out - retirement and savings are higher priorities than a Birkin. But I really want one. It's on a goal list and I have my target. I'm not running out to buy one tomorrow, but when the time is right, I will.


You're right about dressing professionally and appropriately at the workplace. The clothes and accessories we wear convey confidence and respect or lack of. I'm sure you will get your B when the time is right. Take this time to figure out what you want so there's no regret in your purchase.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cordie, time is so much more important than money or things. Sounds like you are spending your money wisely. I do worry that I would be a bit bored and miss my spending money (and excuses to wear my outfits) when I retire. If I do retire at some point it will be to get away from the stress, not of the work itself but the surrounding bs that goes with any job. In my field I could do locums tenens work here and there which might be nice. So I can understand your interest in substitute teaching. My DH is happy for me to leave him alone fir periods if there me s he can play his loud rock music uninterrupted.


I'm trying to picture you with a rocker DH


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> I'm trying to picture you with a rocker DH



I know. Hard to imagine. [emoji23] geez. Sorry for all of the typos.


----------



## EmileH

Genie, I finished my training at 35 and had $120,000 in student loans. I wore mostly Ann Taylor and Talbots with 9 west shoes for years. I had no choice but to prioritize paying my loans, saving for retirement and  buying a decent condo on a single salary in an expensive city. I really lived frugally for many years. My loans are gone. I have a nice nest egg, and we have some decent equity in our home now. So at about age 46-47 I finally was able to splurge on myself. It was all worth it. It will be for you too. 

I have worn Theory pants in the past. They fit well. The dresses and skirts don't work for me either. Be careful of that all season light weight wool that they use on so many things. It starts to look somewhat blah to my eye after awhile especially in jackets and dresses.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh my gosh. I remember days like that. For me it was my aunts taking me into the city. It was so exciting and fun. I think that is when I fell in love with cities. I just love the energy. Honestly I find suburbia to be so boring, but this is where I work so this is where I live. [emoji849]



I'd love to hear more about your Aunts!  I grew up with very sporty parents, but had an Aunt who, to me, was the embodiment of Eva Gabor.  She called everyone darling, and would float into family functions impossibly chic--all flashing jewels and furs, with this gay, melodious laugh, and great tales of her adventures.  When she died everyone in the family said it was the end of an era.  My grandmothers were also quite glamorous.  Lol!  And I spend half my life in jeans.


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> A couple more thoughts on the topic.    I tend to be what I would call a "value"( shopper on basics.    I go for the highest quality I can find for the most reasonable price.  (high quality at reasonable price equals value to me).   Then there is the irrational love category.   If the price is not crazy insane, then price doesn't matter for those items.
> 
> I agree with those who have pointed out various spending priorities: home, travel, clothes.  All our money is going into bricks and mortar and travel.   We built a custom home 1.5 years ago and are still furnishing it and adding custom infrastructure.  This week we are in the middle of adding a 3 birkin unit pool cage.   So most of our spare money is going into our house and into improving our rental property (think 4 birkin unit roof).       Now that we are retired from real jobs, we need to do our traveling while our health is good.  I watched my mother become less able to travel as her age advanced.   Since DH is 7 years older than I am, I want to make sure we hit everything on our bucket list soon.
> 
> While house and travel are my priorities,  I find it frustrating that I currently don't have as much money to throw at clothes as I historically have.  But on the other hand, how much of a wardrobe does a retired person need.   Sometimes I think about returning to work just to have more money for H.    I still hold professional licenses in two fields, but I have no desire to work in either of those fields because of the stress.    My employment fantasies run to substitute teaching.   No lesson plans to prepare.   No accountability for results.   No impediment to taking off time to travel at any point in the year for a spontaneous trip.   Only downside is DH will get grumpy if I am not around.   The best thing about being retired is DH and I are really enjoying each others company.



It sounds like you've worked hard and now have some time to enjoy your life.  I understand though, I get into this thing sometimes where it is so hard to just chill and enjoy the fruits of my labors.  A gardener worked for me once, and I was doing project after project--one more wall, some stone steps here, another bed there.  One day after we were both out working and sweating on something, I said, "I am so glad to finally get this done!"  And he stopped and looked at me for a long pause, and said, "Yes.  Now you need to enjoy it."  I realized that I get so intent on the having that I don't often slow down enough to enjoy it.  It's always, "What's the next thing I 'need,' what's the next improvement?"  So I carry his words around with me a lot!


----------



## Genie27

I always thought I was going to be the Aunt Mame to my brother's kid/s. Fabulously eccentric old dame.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I feel like I hogged the conversation enough and I know for a fact that your warrdrobe is amazing, s you certainly don't need my help.  [emoji1]


I love this thread. I already have nice new sheets (thanks to your recommendation), am getting miracle neck creme soon (from I forget whose suggestion), and new lipsticks. Hog away!


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> It sounds like you've worked hard and now have some time to enjoy your life.  I understand though, I get into this thing sometimes where it is so hard to just chill and enjoy the fruits of my labors.  A gardener worked for me once, and I was doing project after project--one more wall, some stone steps here, another bed there.  One day after we were both out working and sweating on something, I said, "I am so glad to finally get this done!"  And he stopped and looked at me for a long pause, and said, "Yes.  Now you need to enjoy it."  I realized that I get so intent on the having that I don't often slow down enough to enjoy it.  It's always, "What's the next thing I 'need,' what's the next improvement?"  So I carry his words around with me a lot!


These are such wise words. I am trying to be in that place right now. With summer coming, my work slows down, and I'm hoping to chill a bit without worrying about how behind I am!!


----------



## Genie27

PbP, thanks - that is very reassuring as my specifics are different but the general gist is very similar.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel, Chanel aah Chanel...
The prices of Chanel clothing no doubt have increased over the last few years.
When I first started wearing Chanel back in the 80's the prices were much more palatable but alas cost of
fabrics, linings & labor have all increased.
I try to justify the prices then & now by cost per wear & the amount of time I owned these pieces.
For example, a jacket that I purchased in the 80's & 90's that I still wear, I could not find that jacket today for
the price I paid back then, so for me it has always been money well spent.
I also dress high low with other underpinnings & bottoms.
Hermes for me works in many ways more than Chanel but I do love my leather pieces from both Chanel & Hermes
& try to wear them differently.
Now, a coat becomes for me a high priority as I am in the warm stages of my life & can get by with a sweater underneath.
Sweaters can be Dior, Valentino, or t-shirts from Cos.. It all finds its way into a working wardrobe.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> I focused on travel and other things for a few years and only last year realized that I'd fallen into a *shabby closet rut*.  I also have a large collection of* assorted jackets and coats that are good to high quality.*



Ok.  We are twins in the shabby closet rut.   But a large contributor to my closet rut is my wonderful collection of jackets and coats.   They are of zero use here in Florida.   I did a serious culling of the herd upon moving, but still have lots.   Initially rationalized that I might go back to work in my last profession and need all of those wonderful suits.    Not happening.   But I am NOT to the point I can let ALL of them go.   I might be able to let them go when I develop a Florida appropriate wardrobe.  But for now, when I look in my closet I see clothes, so I am fooled into thinking I have things to wear.  But the Florida  things I have to wear are most appropriate for yard work.

I see a future for those suits.   When Grace Kellly and I are in the same nursing home, carrying our matching Sandrines  (hers shoulder held and mine hand held) heading to the communal dining room, I can wear those business suits.  They will all be in perfect condition but inappropriately weird, especially since I have matchy- matchy tendencies.    GK will be fabulously rocking clothes from 2 or 3 enviable decades with something current.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you BBC. I just ordered the Redermic-C to try. Which La Mer eye formulation do you recommend?
> View attachment 3683650



The eye balm intense is the original and the one I have had a good experience with.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> That doesn't sound pretentious at all. I don't look down on pop art, but I honestly don't understand it. Is that the purpose? To elevate everyday items to an art form to honor them? What is the message behind the soup can or the doughnuts? Is it like an abstract poem? It doesn't have to mean anything, but it makes you feel something?


I think pop art finds "art" in the mundane and everyday parts of our culture, which can range from food, cleaning supplies (Brillo),  comic strips, to Warhol's depiction of things that are violent and don't make sense, like car accidents.  The repetition of multiple Mao and Jackie images -- our society (or any society?) bombards people with messages and images.  

Rethinking what I posted yesterday, I would say that pop art is ironic more than anything else, elevating everyday things to art. Should art be just beautiful men and women in elegant poses?  Pop art emphasizes the "unexpected" like making art of donuts, hot dogs, and frosted cakes.  It's witty and unexpected  -- who would have thought donuts and comic strips could be art?  

We once stayed at the beach in a vacation apartment rented by some people who had invited us..  It was decorated, I thought appropriately, in a breezy, beachy style with things that might be found in Pier I Imports.   The person who rented the apartment was not pleased, she expected an oil painting or two, and other items of decor that would_ impress.  _She's definitely a high art person.


----------



## Genie27

Cordy, I finally realized I would never wear jackets in the office, so I started using them as outer wear for spring to fall. Suddenly they all get used. But I live up north where it's still cold


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> LOL I am still wearing a cranberry wool short sleeved top from Bonwit Teller 1966!


I remember Bonwit Teller -- they used to carry HS.   
It is nice to hear of people wearing things from the past.   If well taken care of, and a person's size doesn't fluctuate, clothes can last for ages.  When I was thinner and in my early 30s I wore to work a wool glen plaid skirt I'd worn in the 8th grade. (Disclaimer:  My size was very thin and stable until I put on weight from med side effects -- chronic migraines were very hard to prevent 30 years ago, docs basically tried anything and everything).

Loved and continue to love wool plaids.  They are HTF because so many mills have closed and wool production has decreased in the last 30 years.   So, if I had $$ to get a Chanel wool plaid jacket that I thought was stunning I'd spring for it.  Because Italian and European mills produce unusual, high quality fabrics that are stunning and that a person would want to wear forever.  (Hear that *Pocketbook Pup* and *BBC*?  I'm with you in spirit!)

This is pretty much the same rationale for buying H stuff.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> It sounds like you've worked hard and now have some time to enjoy your life.  I understand though, I get into this thing sometimes where it is so hard to just chill and enjoy the fruits of my labors.  A gardener worked for me once, and I was doing project after project--one more wall, some stone steps here, another bed there.  One day after we were both out working and sweating on something, I said, "I am so glad to finally get this done!"  And he stopped and looked at me for a long pause, and said, "Yes.  Now you need to enjoy it."  I realized that I get so intent on the having that I don't often slow down enough to enjoy it.  It's always, "What's the next thing I 'need,' what's the next improvement?"  So I carry his words around with me a lot!


There's ton of truth in your last words which apply both to personal and work life.  When is enough, _enough_?  Now that I am officially a senior citizen and retirement is on the horizon, I don't feel quite as driven to get clothes, HS, and other accessories.  I thought I'd never get to a place like that!  Also, I no longer go to the workplace every day (but still work) which really changes the cost per wear of new acquisitions.  Been that way for maybe a decade.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Ok.  We are twins in the shabby closet rut.   But a large contributor to my closet rut is my wonderful collection of jackets and coats.   They are of zero use here in Florida.   I did a serious culling of the herd upon moving, but still have lots.   Initially rationalized that I might go back to work in my last profession and need all of those wonderful suits.    Not happening.   But I am NOT to the point I can let ALL of them go.   I might be able to let them go when I develop a Florida appropriate wardrobe.  But for now, when I look in my closet I see clothes, so I am fooled into thinking I have things to wear.  But the Florida  things I have to wear are most appropriate for yard work.
> 
> I see a future for those suits.   When Grace Kellly and I are in the same nursing home, carrying our matching Sandrines  (hers shoulder held and mine hand held) heading to the communal dining room, I can wear those business suits.  They will all be in perfect condition but inappropriately weird, especially since I have matchy- matchy tendencies.    GK will be fabulously rocking clothes from 2 or 3 enviable decades with something current.


Do wear a silk flower on your suits now and then.   I like to do that nowadays.   I love matchy-matchy people.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> Do wear a silk flower on your suits now and then.   I like to do that nowadays.   I love matchy-matchy people.



Oh I had forgotten that.   I loved that era.  Silk flowers were absolutely the best.   

You make me long for silk flowers on my lapel  again.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Cordy, I finally realized I would never wear jackets in the office, so I started using them as outer wear for spring to fall. Suddenly they all get used. But I live up north where it's still cold



When I look at outfits on pinterest, I am drawn to the ones with pants, nice blouse, jacket, and scarf.     I guess I will have to tell DH we need more northern vacations in cold weather.  I know he will just love that.


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> It sounds like you've worked hard and now have some time to enjoy your life.  I understand though, I get into this thing sometimes where it is so hard to just chill and enjoy the fruits of my labors.  A gardener worked for me once, and I was doing project after project--one more wall, some stone steps here, another bed there.  One day after we were both out working and sweating on something, I said, "I am so glad to finally get this done!"  And he stopped and looked at me for a long pause, and said, "Yes.  Now you need to enjoy it."  I realized that I get so intent on the having that I don't often slow down enough to enjoy it.  It's always, "What's the next thing I 'need,' what's the next improvement?"  So I carry his words around with me a lot!



You nailed it. I am a much better doer than enjoyer.  Thankful DH enjoys things enough for the both of us.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Oh I had forgotten that.   I loved that era.  Silk flowers were absolutely the best.
> 
> You make me long for silk flowers on my lapel  again.



They tried to sell be one at Chanel cambon. It looked pretty but not $600 pretty.


----------



## EmileH

Here are two mid range pieces that I bought. One a home run. The other a complete disaster. 

This jacket is from Georges Rech. It was about $600. I knew in the pit of my stomach when I bought it that it was a mistake. I got compliments on it, but it never felt right on. The distribution of the chain was funky and the material felt uncomfortably weird. It wasn't chanel. I sold it for about $50. 




This was a home run. Anne Fontaine leather and silk skirt. Beautiful construction. Great on its own or with my chanel tweeds. It was about $900 but I used a coupon or two and o think it was $700.


----------



## EmileH

Here  are the three pieces of Hermes ready to wear that I bought. I thought they were a good value.

Cashmere sweater cape in blue black. I thought it would go well with my ankle pants, with my jewelry and my cashmere shawls. It was $1050 when all is said and done with taxes




I think this color was Mykonos blue silk blouse. I liked the design and cut and the fabric is high quality. Look how it works with my chain d'ancre necklace and my vca Paris pendant  it was $1150.






Finally here is my bleu black pleated skirt. I loved the fit. It was about $1275. It coincidentally almost makes a suit with the navy/ black jacket that I bought at Chanel. There was a coat to match it that I passed on only because I didn't like the 6 inch Hermes logo on the front pocket. 






I only had time to look at two other designer brands in Paris. Alexander mcqueen cuts were phenomenal. Quality varied from piece to piece, probably slightly less quality than Hermes. Prices were on par with Hermes. My leather jacket was a perhaps a bit less expensive than Hermes leather. They definitely charge a premium for their leather pieces which are of course amazing. 

Lanvin cuts were very good, not excellent. Fabrics were odd. Prices were much higher than Hermes. 

Just my opinions of course.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here  are the three pieces of Hermes ready to wear that I bought. I thought they were a good value.
> 
> Cashmere sweater cape in blue black. I thought it would go well with my ankle pants, with my jewelry and my cashmere shawls. It was $1050 when all is said and done with taxes
> 
> View attachment 3684170
> 
> 
> I think this color was Mykonos blue silk blouse. I liked the design and cut and the fabric is high quality. Look how it works with my chain d'ancre necklace and my vca Paris pendant  it was $1150.
> 
> View attachment 3684171
> View attachment 3684172
> View attachment 3684173
> 
> 
> Finally here is my bleu black pleated skirt. I loved the fit. It was about $1275. It coincidentally almost makes a suit with the navy/ black jacket that I bought at Chanel. There was a coat to match it that I passed on only because I didn't like the 6 inch Hermes logo on the front pocket.
> 
> View attachment 3684175
> View attachment 3684176
> View attachment 3684177
> 
> 
> I only had time to look at two other designer brands in Paris. Alexander mcqueen cuts were phenomenal. Quality varied from piece to piece, probably slightly less quality than Hermes. Prices were on par with Hermes. My leather jacket was a perhaps a bit less expensive than Hermes leather. They definitely charge a premium for their leather pieces which are of course amazing.
> 
> Lanvin cuts were very good, not excellent. Fabrics were odd. Prices were much higher than Hermes.
> 
> Just my opinions of course.



Love to discover all the lovely pieces you found in Paris (yes I follow the [emoji477]️ but mostly at random so sorry to intrude !) 
You look great in pleats an the shade of blue of the blouse is gorgeous. As always dark colors are difficult to catch on pictures and I'm sure the details of the Chanel jacket and H sweater are beautiful !


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here  are the three pieces of Hermes ready to wear that I bought. I thought they were a good value.
> 
> Cashmere sweater cape in blue black. I thought it would go well with my ankle pants, with my jewelry and my cashmere shawls. It was $1050 when all is said and done with taxes
> 
> View attachment 3684170
> 
> 
> I think this color was Mykonos blue silk blouse. I liked the design and cut and the fabric is high quality. Look how it works with my chain d'ancre necklace and my vca Paris pendant  it was $1150.
> 
> View attachment 3684171
> View attachment 3684172
> View attachment 3684173
> 
> 
> Finally here is my bleu black pleated skirt. I loved the fit. It was about $1275. It coincidentally almost makes a suit with the navy/ black jacket that I bought at Chanel. There was a coat to match it that I passed on only because I didn't like the 6 inch Hermes logo on the front pocket.
> 
> View attachment 3684175
> View attachment 3684176
> View attachment 3684177
> 
> 
> I only had time to look at two other designer brands in Paris. Alexander mcqueen cuts were phenomenal. Quality varied from piece to piece, probably slightly less quality than Hermes. Prices were on par with Hermes. My leather jacket was a perhaps a bit less expensive than Hermes leather. They definitely charge a premium for their leather pieces which are of course amazing.
> 
> Lanvin cuts were very good, not excellent. Fabrics were odd. Prices were much higher than Hermes.
> 
> Just my opinions of course.


I absolutely love the outfits of AF leather skirt and blue H top on you! Bravo!!!


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> PbP, thanks - that is very reassuring as my specifics are different but the general gist is very similar.



I hope this doesn't sound really dumb, but I think it is important (to me anyway) to have a synergy in my house, my look, my way of being.  Sometimes intensifying that connection between all of the parts to strengthen my style message (or what-have-you) actually means buying less, and clearing out the things that are not the impression you (not you personally but the general "you") want to give and the way you want to feel about your life/wardrobe/house.  Back to Chanel's enigmatic comment that "elegance is refusal." Sometimes getting there is adding, and sometimes it is removing what isn't you.  Like a sculptor that reveals the art not by adding like a painter, but by taking away what isn't the art.

Years ago a college age gal came by my house to drop off something, and she commented that I have fresh flowers everywhere.  She said she wanted to be the kind of woman who always has fresh flowers.  I said that they were pretty inexpensive at the grocery.  But she said it wouldn't do any good to buy flowers because they would get lost amidst all the other stuff in her apartment.  I told her that I knew exactly what she meant because I had thought a very similar thing at about her age.  I told her to take away everything that met her eye that didn't make her feel extraordinary and beautiful--from furniture to clothes to accessories, even if she lived in a relatively naked space.  Just start removing until she gets to the point where what is important to her, for example, the flowers, can be appreciated.  Then build on that, and she would start to build the style that she wanted.

Sorry if that's totally out in left field!


----------



## Moirai

Pourquoipas said:


> Love to discover all the lovely pieces you found in Paris (yes I follow the [emoji477]️ but mostly at random so sorry to intrude !)
> You look great in pleats an the shade of blue of the blouse is gorgeous. As always dark colors are difficult to catch on pictures and I'm sure the details of the Chanel jacket and H sweater are beautiful !


Hi PqP, please intrude more often


----------



## Mindi B

PbP, you have found the key to flattering pleated skirts: the waist/high hip has to be flat, with the pleats emerging below.  Pleats straight off the waistband are generally not flattering to any but the skinniest, most boyish frames.  Also, just say no to dirndls!


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> I hope this doesn't sound really dumb, but I think it is important (to me anyway) to have a synergy in my house, my look, my way of being.  Sometimes intensifying that connection between all of the parts to strengthen my style message (or what-have-you) actually means buying less, and clearing out the things that are not the impression you (not you personally but the general "you") want to give and the way you want to feel about your life/wardrobe/house.  Back to Chanel's enigmatic comment that "elegance is refusal." Sometimes getting there is adding, and sometimes it is removing what isn't you.  Like a sculptor that reveals the art not by adding like a painter, but by taking away what isn't the art.
> 
> Years ago a college age gal came by my house to drop off something, and she commented that I have fresh flowers everywhere.  She said she wanted to be the kind of woman who always has fresh flowers.  I said that they were pretty inexpensive at the grocery.  But she said it wouldn't do any good to buy flowers because they would get lost amidst all the other stuff in her apartment.  I told her that I knew exactly what she meant because I had thought a very similar thing at about her age.  I told her to take away everything that met her eye that didn't make her feel extraordinary and beautiful--from furniture to clothes to accessories, even if she lived in a relatively naked space.  Just start removing until she gets to the point where what is important to her, for example, the flowers, can be appreciated.  Then build on that, and she would start to build the style that she wanted.
> 
> Sorry if that's totally out in left field!



This is a wonderful goal. I really should try to accomplish it. I have been slowly...I think. But i still feel completely weighed down by all of the things that I have had forever but that I never use.


----------



## Mindi B

prepster, that's not dumb at all.  It is aspirational and inspirational.  Many of us will never reach the point on the Maslow Pyramid where pan-lifestyle synergy is even a goal, but there is surely nothing wrong with it and in some small ways, I think it can be practiced by all.  It's a great concept.


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> These are such wise words. I am trying to be in that place right now. With summer coming, my work slows down, and I'm hoping to chill a bit without worrying about how behind I am!!



Gardeners seem to be very wise people in general.  What's up with that?  He left me with a number of enlightened ideas.  Whenever I saw him I wanted to say, "wax on, wax off." 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here  are the three pieces of Hermes ready to wear that I bought. I thought they were a good value.
> 
> Cashmere sweater cape in blue black. I thought it would go well with my ankle pants, with my jewelry and my cashmere shawls. It was $1050 when all is said and done with taxes
> 
> View attachment 3684170
> 
> 
> I think this color was Mykonos blue silk blouse. I liked the design and cut and the fabric is high quality. Look how it works with my chain d'ancre necklace and my vca Paris pendant  it was $1150.
> 
> View attachment 3684171
> View attachment 3684172
> View attachment 3684173
> 
> 
> Finally here is my bleu black pleated skirt. I loved the fit. It was about $1275. It coincidentally almost makes a suit with the navy/ black jacket that I bought at Chanel. There was a coat to match it that I passed on only because I didn't like the 6 inch Hermes logo on the front pocket.
> 
> View attachment 3684175
> View attachment 3684176
> View attachment 3684177
> 
> 
> I only had time to look at two other designer brands in Paris. Alexander mcqueen cuts were phenomenal. Quality varied from piece to piece, probably slightly less quality than Hermes. Prices were on par with Hermes. My leather jacket was a perhaps a bit less expensive than Hermes leather. They definitely charge a premium for their leather pieces which are of course amazing.
> 
> Lanvin cuts were very good, not excellent. Fabrics were odd. Prices were much higher than Hermes.
> 
> Just my opinions of course.



All of it is just marvelous!



hotshot said:


> Chanel, Chanel aah Chanel...
> The prices of Chanel clothing no doubt have increased over the last few years.
> When I first started wearing Chanel back in the 80's the prices were much more palatable but alas cost of
> fabrics, linings & labor have all increased.
> I try to justify the prices then & now by cost per wear & the amount of time I owned these pieces.
> For example, a jacket that I purchased in the 80's & 90's that I still wear, I could not find that jacket today for
> the price I paid back then, so for me it has always been money well spent.
> I also dress high low with other underpinnings & bottoms.
> Hermes for me works in many ways more than Chanel but I do love my leather pieces from both Chanel & Hermes
> & try to wear them differently.
> Now, a coat becomes for me a high priority as I am in the warm stages of my life & can get by with a sweater underneath.
> Sweaters can be Dior, Valentino, or t-shirts from Cos.. It all finds its way into a working wardrobe.



Smart!



Cordeliere said:


> Ok.  We are twins in the shabby closet rut.   But a large contributor to my closet rut is my wonderful collection of jackets and coats.   They are of zero use here in Florida.   I did a serious culling of the herd upon moving, but still have lots.   Initially rationalized that I might go back to work in my last profession and need all of those wonderful suits.    Not happening.   But I am NOT to the point I can let ALL of them go.   I might be able to let them go when I develop a Florida appropriate wardrobe.  But for now, when I look in my closet I see clothes, so I am fooled into thinking I have things to wear.  But the Florida  things I have to wear are most appropriate for yard work.
> 
> I see a future for those suits.   When Grace Kellly and I are in the same nursing home, carrying our matching Sandrines  (hers shoulder held and mine hand held) heading to the communal dining room, I can wear those business suits.  They will all be in perfect condition but inappropriately weird, especially since I have matchy- matchy tendencies.    GK will be fabulously rocking clothes from 2 or 3 enviable decades with something current.



Lol!



eagle1002us said:


> Do wear a silk flower on your suits now and then.   I like to do that nowadays.   I love matchy-matchy people.



Me too.  I always wanted long, dark hair like a Spanish dancer and I'd wear a red rose in my hair.  Maybe that's how I'll dress in the nursing home, and we can all go to lunch together!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This was a home run. Anne Fontaine leather and silk skirt.
> View attachment 3684169



Absolutely fabulous.  This outfit is not just a home run.   It is like a home run that wins the world series.


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> I hope this doesn't sound really dumb, but I think it is important (to me anyway) to have a synergy in my house, my look, my way of being.  Sometimes intensifying that connection between all of the parts to strengthen my style message (or what-have-you) actually means buying less, and clearing out the things that are not the impression you (not you personally but the general "you") want to give and the way you want to feel about your life/wardrobe/house.  Back to Chanel's enigmatic comment that "elegance is refusal." Sometimes getting there is adding, and sometimes it is removing what isn't you.  Like a sculptor that reveals the art not by adding like a painter, but by taking away what isn't the art.
> 
> Years ago a college age gal came by my house to drop off something, and she commented that I have fresh flowers everywhere.  She said she wanted to be the kind of woman who always has fresh flowers.  I said that they were pretty inexpensive at the grocery.  But she said it wouldn't do any good to buy flowers because they would get lost amidst all the other stuff in her apartment.  I told her that I knew exactly what she meant because I had thought a very similar thing at about her age.  I told her to take away everything that met her eye that didn't make her feel extraordinary and beautiful--from furniture to clothes to accessories, even if she lived in a relatively naked space.  Just start removing until she gets to the point where what is important to her, for example, the flowers, can be appreciated.  Then build on that, and she would start to build the style that she wanted.
> 
> Sorry if that's totally out in left field!



Brilliant.   

Gulp.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> prepster, that's not dumb at all.  It is aspirational and inspirational.  Many of us will never reach the point on the Maslow Pyramid where pan-lifestyle synergy is even a goal, but there is surely nothing wrong with it and in some small ways, I think it can be practiced by all.  It's a great concept.



I think maybe what happens is we're always hauling things in, and rarely hauling things out, and after awhile, it's easy to get lost in all of it and forget who we wanted to be and what we wanted to say.  The closets get cluttered then the psyche gets cluttered.  Lol!


----------



## Mindi B

My psyche is definitely cluttered.  And/or tangled.  I'm not sure which--I try not to look in there too often.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here  are the three pieces of Hermes ready to wear that I bought. I thought they were a good value.
> 
> Cashmere sweater cape in blue black. I thought it would go well with my ankle pants, with my jewelry and my cashmere shawls. It was $1050 when all is said and done with taxes
> 
> View attachment 3684170
> 
> 
> I think this color was Mykonos blue silk blouse. I liked the design and cut and the fabric is high quality. Look how it works with my chain d'ancre necklace and my vca Paris pendant  it was $1150.
> 
> View attachment 3684171
> View attachment 3684172
> View attachment 3684173
> 
> 
> Finally here is my bleu black pleated skirt. I loved the fit. It was about $1275. It coincidentally almost makes a suit with the navy/ black jacket that I bought at Chanel. There was a coat to match it that I passed on only because I didn't like the 6 inch Hermes logo on the front pocket.
> 
> View attachment 3684175
> View attachment 3684176
> View attachment 3684177
> 
> 
> I only had time to look at two other designer brands in Paris. Alexander mcqueen cuts were phenomenal. Quality varied from piece to piece, probably slightly less quality than Hermes. Prices were on par with Hermes. My leather jacket was a perhaps a bit less expensive than Hermes leather. They definitely charge a premium for their leather pieces which are of course amazing.
> 
> 
> Lanvin cuts were very good, not excellent. Fabrics were odd. Prices were much higher than Hermes.
> 
> Just my opinions of course.



All great looks on you, PbP


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> My psyche is definitely cluttered.  And/or tangled.  I'm not sure which--I try not to look in there too often.



Lol!  My dog is sitting here with his tongue lolling out the side of his mouth, just grinning at me for no reason.  I think that's his approach too.


----------



## Mindi B

That's one thing I absolutely love about dogs.  Just general good nature and sincere, in-the-moment enjoyment!  There is definitely such a thing as too much introspection.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> I think maybe what happens is we're always hauling things in, and rarely hauling things out, and after awhile, it's easy to get lost in all of it and forget who we wanted to be and what we wanted to say.  The closets get cluttered then the psyche gets cluttered.  Lol!





Mindi B said:


> My psyche is definitely cluttered.  And/or tangled.  I'm not sure which--I try not to look in there too often.



Gulp is right. Gosh this is so true. Do you think if I get my closets cleared out the rest will flow naturally from that? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

For the past two weeks I have been trying to declutter my space. I'm working top to bottom in our house taking big heavy contractors bags and throwing stuff in. Each pass gets more ruthless. I feel like I'm drowning in stuff. No wonder my psyche is cluttered and my tongue is hanging out.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> That's one thing I absolutely love about dogs.  Just general good nature and sincere, in-the-moment enjoyment!  There is definitely such a thing as too much introspection.



He doesn't care how I look, or the sofa looks, but it'd be super cool if we could go outside and walk around and smell some stuff.  Maybe chase a squirrel or lick a frog.  Or eat a bug or somethin'.    Whenever I tell him to "Leave it!" He always looks at me like "Jeez, get your own bug." 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Gulp is right. Gosh this is so true. Do you think if I get my closets cleared out the rest will flow naturally from that? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> For the past two weeks I have been trying to declutter my space. I'm working top to bottom in our house taking big heavy contractors bags and throwing stuff in. Each pass gets more ruthless. I feel like I'm drowning in stuff. No wonder my psyche is cluttered and my tongue is hanging out.



Lol!  Amazing how much physical work it requires to rid of things.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Oh I had forgotten that.   I loved that era.  Silk flowers were absolutely the best.
> 
> You make me long for silk flowers on my lapel  again.


Since I haven't set foot in a store in quite a while I don't know if Lord & Taylor carried them this spring.   However, they are sold on ebay and I've gotten a small number of them which have been satisfactory.   But they are fun accessories!   They're different.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> When I look at outfits on pinterest, I am drawn to the ones with pants, nice blouse, jacket, and scarf.     I guess I will have to tell DH we need more northern vacations in cold weather.  I know he will just love that.


It's always fun to dress up for NY.   Walking along Madison Ave. with H bag and scarf/shawl, in a nice suit, that's pretty close to heaven.   Or go to conferences which are held on fashion and separately, jewelry (the topics don't seem to be combined). Something intellectual and yet social and easy-going b/c it's recreational.   Well, that's what I like to do.  I thought I would be going to Miami for the Miami Beach antique show but in a time when priorities are changing at work it was too hard to do.   Thank goodness for pininterest!  I love looking at jewelry, color boards and the same kind of outfits you're drawn to, Cordy.    I have a bunch of boards that I add stuff to at least several times a week -- and, they are on jewelry, color, and clothing.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> I hope this doesn't sound really dumb, but I think it is important (to me anyway) to have a synergy in my house, my look, my way of being.  Sometimes intensifying that connection between all of the parts to strengthen my style message (or what-have-you) actually means buying less, and clearing out the things that are not the impression you (not you personally but the general "you") want to give and the way you want to feel about your life/wardrobe/house.  Back to Chanel's enigmatic comment that "elegance is refusal." Sometimes getting there is adding, and sometimes it is removing what isn't you.  Like a sculptor that reveals the art not by adding like a painter, but by taking away what isn't the art.
> 
> Years ago a college age gal came by my house to drop off something, and she commented that I have fresh flowers everywhere.  She said she wanted to be the kind of woman who always has fresh flowers.  I said that they were pretty inexpensive at the grocery.  But she said it wouldn't do any good to buy flowers because they would get lost amidst all the other stuff in her apartment.  I told her that I knew exactly what she meant because I had thought a very similar thing at about her age.  I told her to take away everything that met her eye that didn't make her feel extraordinary and beautiful--from furniture to clothes to accessories, even if she lived in a relatively naked space.  Just start removing until she gets to the point where what is important to her, for example, the flowers, can be appreciated.  Then build on that, and she would start to build the style that she wanted.
> 
> Sorry if that's totally out in left field!


I hope I get there some day to a spare but elegant abode but meanwhile, we're swamped by books and articles for my work.  Every time I shift to a new research interest I acquire a pile of articles on the topic.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> I think maybe what happens is we're always hauling things in, and rarely hauling things out, and after awhile, it's easy to get lost in all of it and forget who we wanted to be and what we wanted to say.  The closets get cluttered then the psyche gets cluttered.  Lol!


Uh oh.   I may have cluttered psyche personality.


----------



## Mindi B

eagle1002us said:


> Uh oh.   I may have cluttered psyche personality.


LOL, eagle.  Maybe we should form a club!


----------



## Mindi B

prepster, my Henry is the same way.  He will eat anything that isn't nailed down, definitely including bugs.  Tonight he scared the dickens out of me and my husband by snagging a chicken bone out of the garbage (that we didn't even think he could reach) and promptly choking on it.  I grabbed him and DH did the extraction.  Phew!  Much-loved, very stupid dog.  Shortened my life by at least a year.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> I hope I get there some day to a spare but elegant abode but meanwhile, we're swamped by books and articles for my work.  Every time I shift to a new research interest I acquire a pile of articles on the topic.



Books, books!  I am forever building bookshelves and still they spill.  I wonder if books can reproduce on their own....  



Mindi B said:


> LOL, eagle.  Maybe we should form a club!


'
Okay.  As long as we don't have to wear some weird hat.


----------



## Genie27

Prep, you nailed it - I have a hard time getting rid of junk, so it looks like I have an overflowing closet. But the pieces that give me joy don't have room to breathe, shoved in among the ratty, tatty crap. 

My office desk is also a huge pileup as I have multiple stacks of ongoing projects. It's organized, but for a while the entire surface was covered in several stacks of things. I only cleared part of it as I needed space to set up my new pc, and transfer old stuff out.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> prepster, my Henry is the same way.  He will eat anything that isn't nailed down, definitely including bugs.  Tonight he scared the dickens out of me and my husband by snagging a chicken bone out of the garbage (that we didn't even think he could reach) and promptly choking on it.  I grabbed him and DH did the extraction.  Phew!  Much-loved, very stupid dog.  Shortened my life by at least a year.



Oh no. Glad he's ok. That's one if the benefits if having a 6 inch tall dog. He can't get into much.



prepster said:


> Books, books!  I am forever building bookshelves and still they spill.  I wonder if books can reproduce on their own....
> 
> '
> Okay.  As long as we don't have to wear some weird hat.



I feel like almost all of my books should go. Ditto for the full set of fine cooking magazines that I have collected since day 1 but are now available on DVD.  

The physical work is hard, but the mental exercise is even worse.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> Lol!  Amazing how much physical work it requires to rid of things.


Yes, prepster, going thru the closets is hard b/c it requires trying stuff on.  That's tiring just as shopping.

I have been cleaning out the closets for it seems last year and this year.   I have had clothing in a variety of sizes, 3 sizes up from what I currently wear and then some pieces smaller than current size but not too many of those.  I've already eliminated the clothing that is 2 sizes up and have graduated to the size that is one size up from what I currently wear.  

Really larger sized clothing is too hard to alter but now I tailor somewhat larger clothing to fit.   This is a new behavior.  In the past I did not want to alter anything so I got new stuff.  In the process I let some stuff go that I should have kept and altered, like higher-end suit separates.   

DH has noticed how much less clothing I have bought this year compared with other years.   Heck, _I _have noticed how much less I've bought.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So genie, did all of that answer your question? You have to evaluate each piece individually no matter what the brand high or low. You should usually buy at least a mid range brand for most things. Most mall store brands are a waste of money but you can find a few simple things that are ok. Find mid range brands that work for you for staples. (Very difficult to do in the US these days.) Add in your designer pieces here or there for emphasis.
> 
> Buy fewer but nicer pieces. That passage from the Nina Garcia book that I mentioned on the Chanel thread was very helpful to me. Other than staples her friend bought 1-2 nice outfits every season (in her case Chanel but I think any top quality non trendy brand could be substituted) and after ten years she had an incredible wardrobe.



PbP, can you tell me about the fit of you Eric Bompard sweaters? I checked their size chart and it seems their size range is close fitting. Where I might wear a Large with most brands, I might need the XL or even XXL with Eric Bompard.

I have so enjoyed this discussion on spending for luxury, quality, and basics.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Prep, you nailed it - I have a hard time getting rid of junk, so it looks like I have an overflowing closet. But the pieces that give me joy don't have room to breathe, shoved in among the ratty, tatty crap.
> 
> My office desk is also a huge pileup as I have multiple stacks of ongoing projects. It's organized, but for a while the entire surface was covered in several stacks of things. I only cleared part of it as I needed space to set up my new pc, and transfer old stuff out.



Genie, usually the last thing I purchase in a shopping spree is a mistake. I try to always eliminate the last thing. Maybe you should limit yourself to finding two dresses this season and that's it. Then you would have to pick the best two.


----------



## EmileH

CoastalCouture said:


> PbP, can you tell me about the fit of you Eric Bompard sweaters? I checked their size chart and it seems their size range is close fitting. Where I might wear a Large with most brands, I might need the XL or even XXL with Eric Bompard.
> 
> I have so enjoyed this discussion on spending for luxury, quality, and basics.



Hi, you are exactly right. Their cuts are close fitting. I buy mostly the extrafine cashmere pieces. They are a tad bit less fitted and easier to wear than their classic styles. I am a 40 and I buy a medium.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Ok.  We are twins in the shabby closet rut.   But a large contributor to my closet rut is my wonderful collection of jackets and coats.   They are of zero use here in Florida.   I did a serious culling of the herd upon moving, but still have lots.   Initially rationalized that I might go back to work in my last profession and need all of those wonderful suits.    Not happening.   But I am NOT to the point I can let ALL of them go.   I might be able to let them go when I develop a Florida appropriate wardrobe.  But for now, when I look in my closet I see clothes, so I am fooled into thinking I have things to wear.  But the Florida  things I have to wear are most appropriate for yard work.
> 
> I see a future for those suits.   When Grace Kellly and I are in the same nursing home, carrying our matching Sandrines  (hers shoulder held and mine hand held) heading to the communal dining room, I can wear those business suits.  They will all be in perfect condition but inappropriately weird, especially since I have matchy- matchy tendencies.    GK will be fabulously rocking clothes from 2 or 3 enviable decades with something current.


Hilarious!  Book our rooms now!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I know I am getting waaaaaay behind on the fashion topic here and I promise to catch up eventually!!!!

But as you are all dog lovers I had to share a moment from this morning with Charlie. You may recall Charlie is a 6 1/2 year old rescue we adopted at age 3 1/2. He is 1/2 miniature pinscher, 1/2 boxer. He is sweet and smart and a very good boy, despite his instincts to bark at strangers, give huge greetings to the people he loves, and dig for chipmunks and other small critters. 

DH had some of the doors open his morning so Charlie could go in and out as he pleased and I saw him trotting over to leave with a toy in his mouth. 

As he was walking outside I said, "Charlie, please leave the toy inside". At which point he was already outside, so he stopped, turned around, walked back in a few feet, and dropped his toy. Then he turned around and left again.

Of course at this I immediately turned to DH and DS2, who were watching this whole interaction, and I said "DON'T tell me THAT dog doesn't speak English." He is truly the most well-behaved person in my house!!!


----------



## gracekelly

momasaurus said:


> LOL I am still wearing a cranberry wool short sleeved top from Bonwit Teller 1966!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji2] Oh I loved Bonwit Teller. I'm sure the top is lovely too.





prepster said:


> Oh Bonwits!  Gosh, shopping used to be such an event.  I remember getting dressed to the nines with my grandmother (who always wore full foundation garments, gloves and a hat  ) and going into the city for the day.  Lunch at one of the department store cafes, and having purchases sent to the house (do they still do that?). I have not done something so girl-y fun in years.  That's another reason I loved hearing about your Paris trip!



I loved Bonwits!  I loved the floral wrapping paper and the affect of the entire store!  There was one right near where I grew up and I think that BBC remembers it too.  My "going-away" outfit for our honeymoon in France came from there.  It was the most elegant ensemble I wore my entire time in France.  I had never been to EU before and when I think back to some of the things I took with me, I CRINGE!


----------



## Genie27

gracekelly said:


> when I think back to some of the things I took with me, I CRINGE!


Pray tell us, GK...

Or my imagination will run rampant.


----------



## Notorious Pink

gracekelly said:


> I loved Bonwits!  I loved the floral wrapping paper and the affect of the entire store!  There was one right near where I grew up and I think that BBC remembers it too.  My "going-away" outfit for our honeymoon in France came from there.  It was the most elegant ensemble I wore my entire time in France.  I had never been to EU before and when I think back to some of the things I took with me, I CRINGE!



Gracekelly you have an incredible memory!!! Yes, I remember Bonwits  too - and I remember discussing it here so long ago. They had one out on Long Island and I remember going with my mother before it closed.

You are amazing! [emoji8]


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Hilarious!  Book our rooms now!



Maybe we can have an Hermes wing.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> I loved Bonwits!  I loved the floral wrapping paper and the affect of the entire store!



Was it sort of lavender?


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Was it sort of lavender?


No, but  I had a lavender bedroom at the time  It was a sky blue linen heavy weave double breasted pant suit with silver and blue buttons.  .   The sweater I wore underneath it was mulitcolor and totally had the Missoni crochet knit pattern thing going on.  I don't think it was a true Missoni, but it sure was a great knockoff.  I actually have an authentic Missoni now that is a dead ringer for that long ago sweater.  I guess my taste hasn't evolved lol!



Genie27 said:


> Pray tell us, GK...
> 
> Or my imagination will run rampant.



Well actually I did have one other piece that was totally chic and it was a black ankle length knit dress with a roll neck, a nice waist and a flared skirt.  I recall wearing it to La Tour d'Argent for our big splurge Parisian dinner.  At least I didn't look like a total rube.   The truly cringe worthy dress was a some creation that was a long dress in  blue and white gingham check with some red in there someplace.  I must have looked like I was ready for a hoedown or to give out prizes at a cow milking contest..    I remember wearing it out one evening in Nice and get strange looks. I think I realized how outrez it looked and it never made a reappearance.  If I say that it was perfect for Minnesota, which is where I was going to live for the next three years, it would be an understatement.



Cordeliere said:


> Maybe we can have an Hermes wing.


  Well sure we can!  We can have wheelchair volleyball tournaments with those Chanel girls.


----------



## ailoveresale

Hello everyone! [emoji1327]. I just discovered this thread thanks to @PocketbookPup and @Genie27. Seems like a fun thread! [emoji5]. By introduction, I have recently become addicted to Chanel RTW and my last Hermes bag purchase was my 30cm Raisin B 11 years ago! I am patiently waiting for a Kelly in a grey color to come in... My instagram is @ailovemaya in case any of you are on there as well. [emoji5]


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Hello everyone! [emoji1327]. I just discovered this thread thanks to @PocketbookPup and @Genie27. Seems like a fun thread! [emoji5]. By introduction, I have recently become addicted to Chanel RTW and my last Hermes bag purchase was my 30cm Raisin B 11 years ago! I am patiently waiting for a Kelly in a grey color to come in... My instagram is @ailovemaya in case any of you are on there as well. [emoji5]


Hi!  I can't believe you didn't know about this thread!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, you are exactly right. Their cuts are close fitting. I buy mostly the extrafine cashmere pieces. They are a tad bit less fitted and easier to wear than their classic styles. I am a 40 and I buy a medium.



Thanks. I should probably introduce myself while I am here. I followed the discussion over from the Chanel jacket thread. I have a blossoming collection of Hermes scarves, about an even dozen. I am a passionate sewer, striving to reach a couture level of quality.


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> Hi!  I can't believe you didn't know about this thread!



I know! I've always wondered what the "cafe bon temps" was all about but never actually clicked on it! Now I see [emoji6]


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The Chanel  jackets range from $3500-16000+ in ready to wear, averaging $6000. They do have 40% off sales for things that haven't sold at the end of the season.
> 
> Here are some of the decisions I have made:
> 1. Simple layering cashmere tees turtlenecks and plain cardigans: I prefer bombard. I find j crew to be junk, Vince is variable. I see no need to pay Chanel or hermes prices for something I will layer under another item unless it's really special. I splurged on a statement hermes cape like sweater and a Chanel four pocket cardigan. I can definitely see the difference in quality and they are outfit makers.
> 
> 2. Pants and skirts: I found flattering ankle pants that I like for $250 at Georges  Rech. I have them in seven colors. For winter weight wool pants I splurged on hermes at $1000. Some j crew pencil skirts are just fine. I found a few exceptional construction fabric and fit skirts at hermes and Chanel that I'm sure will outlast my others. I also found some great Paule Ka and George's Rech  mid price pieces. I definitely pick and choose.
> 
> 3. Jackets and coats: I generally go high end. They are outfit makers. I have a few lucky find mid range French pieces. No US brands.
> 
> 4. Dresses: mid range European brands are best for sheath dresses. I'll splurge for anything more elaborate.
> 
> 5. Blouses: I do see a difference in Chanel and Hermes quality. I will splurge but try to get them on sale. I have some mid range French pieces. A lot ofthe US brands are junk and look it. I'll pay $300 for a special Anne Fontaine white shirt that is an outfit maker. For a layering piece banana republic is fine.
> 
> 6. Always buy top quality bags, shoes, jewelry and accessories.
> 
> I admittedly haven't explored a lot of brands. I'm working on that. It's just time consuming. My go to stores are quick and easy. I will pay a little extra for hermes because I love the brand and to be honest I consider it part of the birkin tax. But I find many of their pieces to be excellent values. Others seem overpriced. You have to go on a case by case basis. Chanel purchases are irrational but fabulous. I try to choose classic pieces that I'll love forever, then I pay for my ticket and take the ride.



Now that I have found this thread... thank you for this. As I have mentioned before, I aspire to dress like you some day! 
As I mentioned in the Chanel jacket thread, until last year most of my work wear was banana republic and theory that I had been wearing since med school (over 10 years ago)! I also feel that blazers and jackets make an outfit. Beyond Chanel, I am also starting to explore Balenciaga and Balmain. My go-to blazers are rag & bone and The Row.
I don't own any hermes RTW - forgive my ignorance but what are they known for, leather pieces?  
Btw I love the phrases "Birkin tax" and "Birkin units" LOL. If only I had the money 10 years ago, I would have invested in Birkins, they appreciated more than my investments!


----------



## Moirai

gracekelly said:


> No, but  I had a lavender bedroom at the time  It was a sky blue linen heavy weave double breasted pant suit with silver and blue buttons.  .   The sweater I wore underneath it was mulitcolor and totally had the Missoni crochet knit pattern thing going on.  I don't think it was a true Missoni, but it sure was a great knockoff.  I actually have an authentic Missoni now that is a dead ringer for that long ago sweater.  I guess my taste hasn't evolved lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Well actually I did have one other piece that was totally chic and it was a black ankle length knit dress with a roll neck, a nice waist and a flared skirt.  I recall wearing it to La Tour d'Argent for our big splurge Parisian dinner.  At least I didn't look like a total rube.   The truly cringe worthy dress was a some creation that was a long dress in  blue and white gingham check with some red in there someplace.  I must have looked like I was ready for a hoedown or to give out prizes at a cow milking contest..    I remember wearing it out one evening in Nice and get strange looks. I think I realized how outrez it looked and it never made a reappearance.  If I say that it was perfect for Minnesota, which is where I was going to live for the next three years, it would be an understatement.
> 
> *Well sure we can!  We can have wheelchair volleyball tournaments with those Chanel girls*.


LOL, count me in!



ailoveresale said:


> Hello everyone! [emoji1327]. I just discovered this thread thanks to @PocketbookPup and @Genie27. Seems like a fun thread! [emoji5]. By introduction, I have recently become addicted to Chanel RTW and my last Hermes bag purchase was my 30cm Raisin B 11 years ago! I am patiently waiting for a Kelly in a grey color to come in... My instagram is @ailovemaya in case any of you are on there as well. [emoji5]





CoastalCouture said:


> Thanks. I should probably introduce myself while I am here. I followed the discussion over from the Chanel jacket thread. I have a blossoming collection of Hermes scarves, about an even dozen. I am a passionate sewer, striving to reach a couture level of quality.


Welcome ailoveresale and CoastalCouture!


----------



## tabbi001

Hello cafe!

Wow it has a very lively discussion with makeup, pop art and now fashion. I do envy a lot of you ladies here because you have a great grasp and understanding on what works for you. Admittedly I love shopping for clothes and I never thought that it would be wise to invest in clothes the same way as bags/jewelry because they won't last as long. That is, until I started reading about how the quality of the high end brands actually make up for the price. And one other factor of course is because 5 years ago, I wouldn't be able to afford a birkin or a chanel jacket  I've only been "adulting" for the past 3 going on 4 years so now I feel I have to outgrow my zara work clothes. But where do I start!!! I don't want to dive in head first into chanel and hermes. I'm thinking I should start first with a classic balmain jacket? Something appropriate for work but still can be dressed down for weekends. I want to slowly incorporate better quality/ high end brands but I have no idea how to start. Any suggestions?


----------



## Moirai

tabbi001 said:


> Hello cafe!
> 
> Wow it has a very lively discussion with makeup, pop art and now fashion. I do envy a lot of you ladies here because you have a great grasp and understanding on what works for you. Admittedly I love shopping for clothes and I never thought that it would be wise to invest in clothes the same way as bags/jewelry because they won't last as long. That is, until I started reading about how the quality of the high end brands actually make up for the price. And one other factor of course is because 5 years ago, I wouldn't be able to afford a birkin or a chanel jacket  I've only been "adulting" for the past 3 going on 4 years so now I feel I have to outgrow my zara work clothes. But where do I start!!! I don't want to dive in head first into chanel and hermes. I'm thinking I should start first with a classic balmain jacket? Something appropriate for work but still can be dressed down for weekends. I want to slowly incorporate better quality/ high end brands but I have no idea how to start. Any suggestions?


Hi tabbi, best to start with what you're comfortable with and Balmain jacket is a great one. Have you tried it on? Shoulders are strongly structured on these jackets. Whenever I see Balmain, I think of Emmanuelle Alt who has fabulous style. In regards to Chanel jacket, if you haven't already, I suggest following Chanel jacket thread in Wardrobe subforum. Tons of info, great ideas, and inspirational pics posted by PbP and others. There's nothing like a Chanel jacket. So beautifully constructed.


----------



## Moirai

CoastalCouture said:


> Thanks. I should probably introduce myself while I am here. I followed the discussion over from the Chanel jacket thread. I have a blossoming collection of Hermes scarves, about an even dozen. I am a passionate sewer, striving to reach a couture level of quality.


I am curious from your perspective on your thoughts of Chanel jackets. How difficult is it to construct one?


----------



## tabbi001

Moirai said:


> Hi tabbi, best to start with what you're comfortable with and Balmain jacket is a great one. Have you tried it on? Shoulders are strongly structured on these jackets. Whenever I see Balmain, I think of Emmanuelle Alt who has fabulous style. In regards to Chanel jacket, if you haven't already, I suggest following Chanel jacket thread in Wardrobe subforum. Tons of info, great ideas, and inspirational pics posted by PbP and others. There's nothing like a Chanel jacket. So beautifully constructed.


I really love the structured shoulders and I'm planning on getting one when I go to Paris next month. Maybe black or navy for versatility? I've also tried on a chanel jacket a couple months ago. While I loved the look and fit, i felt it was too thick for the tropical climate in my country. So I didn't buy that. Sometimes I still kick myseld for not getting that because it was on sale


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> I think maybe what happens is we're always hauling things in, and rarely hauling things out, and after awhile, it's easy to get lost in all of it and forget who we wanted to be and what we wanted to say.  The closets get cluttered then the psyche gets cluttered.  Lol!


I agree! I definitely need to declutter starting with my closet. So many clothes in there that I haven't worn in years but waiting for that "what if I need it for this..." Have to get over this mentality. My motivation would be to add more clothes, hahaha.


----------



## Moirai

tabbi001 said:


> I really love the structured shoulders and I'm planning on getting one when I go to Paris next month. Maybe black or navy for versatility? I've also tried on a chanel jacket a couple months ago. While I loved the look and fit, i felt it was too thick for the tropical climate in my country. So I didn't buy that. Sometimes I still kick myseld for not getting that because it was on sale


Navy or black is very versatile. My default color would be black but navy looks so beautiful with gold buttons. I've seen the white jackets and also gorgeous but more difficult to keep clean. I'm sure a light Chanel jacket will pop up soon. I find it's usually cold indoors with AC even when it's super hot outside so I typically carry a sweater, blazer or shawl. My dark Chanel jacket is perfect for that even if I'm not wearing it as part of my outfit. You must be excited for your upcoming trip. Please keep us posted.


----------



## tabbi001

Moirai said:


> Navy or black is very versatile. My default color would be black but navy looks so beautiful with gold buttons. I've seen the white jackets and also gorgeous but more difficult to keep clean. I'm sure a light Chanel jacket will pop up soon. I find it's usually cold indoors with AC even when it's super hot outside so I typically carry a sweater, blazer or shawl. My dark Chanel jacket is perfect for that even if I'm not wearing it as part of my outfit. You must be excited for your upcoming trip. Please keep us posted.


Oh yes! I'm very excited for this trip as last year was more H-centered. Now, H is still a top priority but I will definitely pop-in to the other stores. Thank you very much


----------



## Genie27

Tabbi, Chanel clothing is addictive. You probably would not have found much use for that heavy jacket where you live, so it was wise to pass, even on sale. I read almost the whole thread and decided I needed more casual looks from Chanel due to my workplace - I looked at knit dresses, cardigans and light jackets. 

When you have your basics covered, a heavier jacket for international trips would make sense. Or you can do what I do and buy the impractical pieces first.


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> My dark Chanel jacket is perfect for that


Can we see it, the next time you wear it?


----------



## Moirai

tabbi001 said:


> Oh yes! I'm very excited for this trip as last year was more H-centered. Now, H is still a top priority but I will definitely pop-in to the other stores. Thank you very much


Once you've found your jacket, my suggestion is to add tops that would become staples in your wardrobe such as simple tees in black and white to start off with. Silk, cashmere and wool are luxurious looking. Also, white silk blouse with buttons will look great with any jacket. I'm always looking for ones with some detail to it like black trim for something different.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Can we see it, the next time you wear it?


I have a pic from the last time I wore it. Will look for it.


----------



## tabbi001

Genie27 said:


> Tabbi, Chanel clothing is addictive. You probably would not have found much use for that heavy jacket where you live, so it was wise to pass, even on sale. I read almost the whole thread and decided I needed more casual looks from Chanel due to my workplace - I looked at knit dresses, cardigans and light jackets.
> 
> When you have your basics covered, a heavier jacket for international trips would make sense. Or you can do what I do and buy the impractical pieces first.


Hahaha I wish money was that disposable!  thank you for your suggestions, will keep them in mind.


Moirai said:


> Once you've found your jacket, my suggestion is to add tops that would become staples in your wardrobe such as simple tees in black and white to start off with. Silk, cashmere and wool are luxurious looking. Also, white silk blouse with buttons will look great with any jacket. I'm always looking for ones with some detail to it like black trim for something different.


Thank you very much! And I also look forward to seeing your Chanel jacket


----------



## EmileH

Welcome Chanel ladies. Sorry to drag you over to this thread but the group on this thread is very level headed, supportive of one another, appreciates the finer things but also has a sense of balance. I hope you enjoy the thread. I do think we chanel lovers have to be a little irrational in our love but a good dose of reality never hurt anyone.

Balmain jackets: I don't consider them classics. They are very stylized with the over exaggerated shoulders and nipped in waist. One or two in classic colors- black navy or beige is all you need. I think we will tire of them in time so I don't recommend going overboard with every color like some people do. The fit is also quite tricky. 



Ailoversale, I love the tailored The Row pieces. If you love them then you will love Hermes ready to wear, because the designer who was formerly at the Row is now with Hermes. So you will see the beautiful luxurious fabrics and great cuts without the bag lady Olson twin pieces. Prices are comparable to the row. And as I said they go to pay the birkin tax. The prices are much more palatable in Europe at 30% off. Side note: you do casual far better than I do. But thank you for the sweet compliment. You are way ahead of where I am.



I was fortunate to hit my timing just right to be able to play and learn with a mid range French brand (apostrophe which is now Georges Rech)when the quality was good and prices were decent. I had an excellent SA there who taught me a lot about the silhouettes that will work well for me and the little details that bring an outfit together. Each brand has a fit model and their cuts seemed custom made for me. You definitely want to experiment with lesser brands and know your style well before getting into chanel where mistakes can be quite costly. I really no longer recommend apostrophe/ george Rech . The company changed hands, the quality really went down hill and I don't shop there much at all anymore. Sometimes I can find one great piece by luck. The ankle pants fit me well so they are easy. My mid range jacket mistake that I described yesterday was one of my indicators that quality had gone down hill dramatically. 

Finding mid range or even wearable classic designer stuff is challenging these days. I'm still working in it. I should look at Cucinelli in Europe. The prices are too high here in the US. I also looked at akris here in the US. Nothing was incredibly appealing and the prices seemed absurd. Maybe on sale at a department store or in Europe they would make sense.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are two mid range pieces that I bought. One a home run. The other a complete disaster.
> 
> This jacket is from Georges Rech. It was about $600. I knew in the pit of my stomach when I bought it that it was a mistake. I got compliments on it, but it never felt right on. The distribution of the chain was funky and the material felt uncomfortably weird. It wasn't chanel. I sold it for about $50.
> 
> View attachment 3684168
> 
> 
> This was a home run. Anne Fontaine leather and silk skirt. Beautiful construction. Great on its own or with my chanel tweeds. It was about $900 but I used a coupon or two and o think it was $700.
> 
> View attachment 3684169


I love that second look. Amazing skirt!!!


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> I hope this doesn't sound really dumb, but I think it is important (to me anyway) to have a synergy in my house, my look, my way of being.  Sometimes intensifying that connection between all of the parts to strengthen my style message (or what-have-you) actually means buying less, and clearing out the things that are not the impression you (not you personally but the general "you") want to give and the way you want to feel about your life/wardrobe/house.  Back to Chanel's enigmatic comment that "elegance is refusal." Sometimes getting there is adding, and sometimes it is removing what isn't you.  Like a sculptor that reveals the art not by adding like a painter, but by taking away what isn't the art.
> 
> Years ago a college age gal came by my house to drop off something, and she commented that I have fresh flowers everywhere.  She said she wanted to be the kind of woman who always has fresh flowers.  I said that they were pretty inexpensive at the grocery.  But she said it wouldn't do any good to buy flowers because they would get lost amidst all the other stuff in her apartment.  I told her that I knew exactly what she meant because I had thought a very similar thing at about her age.  I told her to take away everything that met her eye that didn't make her feel extraordinary and beautiful--from furniture to clothes to accessories, even if she lived in a relatively naked space.  Just start removing until she gets to the point where what is important to her, for example, the flowers, can be appreciated.  Then build on that, and she would start to build the style that she wanted.
> 
> Sorry if that's totally out in left field!


I want to spend some time doing this! Much editing is needed here. I have books and papers and projects everywhere. DDsaurus is off on another hike, and has moved out of her apartment, so all her stuff is here. I think the streamlining of hiking, with your entire life stuffed into one backpack, gives her the psychological freedom to leave everything else strewn about, LOL. My psychological space is a mess.

Thank you for this, prepster.


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> Lol!  My dog is sitting here with his tongue lolling out the side of his mouth, just grinning at me for no reason.  I think that's his approach too.


Oh, did I mention that DDsaurus also left me her dog for 5 months? LOL. It will be good for me, I know.


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> Books, books!  I am forever building bookshelves and still they spill.  I wonder if books can reproduce on their own....
> 
> '
> Okay.  As long as we don't have to wear some weird hat.



Even my garage is lined in bookshelves.


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> I know I am getting waaaaaay behind on the fashion topic here and I promise to catch up eventually!!!!
> 
> But as you are all dog lovers I had to share a moment from this morning with Charlie. You may recall Charlie is a 6 1/2 year old rescue we adopted at age 3 1/2. He is 1/2 miniature pinscher, 1/2 boxer. He is sweet and smart and a very good boy, despite his instincts to bark at strangers, give huge greetings to the people he loves, and dig for chipmunks and other small critters.
> 
> DH had some of the doors open his morning so Charlie could go in and out as he pleased and I saw him trotting over to leave with a toy in his mouth.
> 
> As he was walking outside I said, "Charlie, please leave the toy inside". At which point he was already outside, so he stopped, turned around, walked back in a few feet, and dropped his toy. Then he turned around and left again.
> 
> Of course at this I immediately turned to DH and DS2, who were watching this whole interaction, and I said "DON'T tell me THAT dog doesn't speak English." He is truly the most well-behaved person in my house!!!


Maybe Charlie needs an agent also. Sounds ready for prime time!


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> Was it sort of lavender?



The bags and paper were white with violets.  Very feminine.






gracekelly said:


> No, but  I had a lavender bedroom at the time  It was a sky blue linen heavy weave double breasted pant suit with silver and blue buttons.  .   The sweater I wore underneath it was mulitcolor and totally had the Missoni crochet knit pattern thing going on.  I don't think it was a true Missoni, but it sure was a great knockoff.  I actually have an authentic Missoni now that is a dead ringer for that long ago sweater.  I guess my taste hasn't evolved lol!
> 
> Well actually I did have one other piece that was totally chic and it was a black ankle length knit dress with a roll neck, a nice waist and a flared skirt.  I recall wearing it to La Tour d'Argent for our big splurge Parisian dinner.  At least I didn't look like a total rube.   The truly cringe worthy dress was a some creation that was a long dress in  blue and white gingham check with some red in there someplace.  I must have looked like I was ready for a hoedown or to give out prizes at a cow milking contest..    I remember wearing it out one evening in Nice and get strange looks. I think I realized how outrez it looked and it never made a reappearance.  If I say that it was perfect for Minnesota, which is where I was going to live for the next three years, it would be an understatement.
> 
> Well sure we can!  We can have wheelchair volleyball tournaments with those Chanel girls.



Lol!



ailoveresale said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just discovered this thread thanks to @PocketbookPup and @Genie27. Seems like a fun thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . By introduction, I have recently become addicted to Chanel RTW and my last Hermes bag purchase was my 30cm Raisin B 11 years ago! I am patiently waiting for a Kelly in a grey color to come in... My instagram is @ailovemaya in case any of you are on there as well.





CoastalCouture said:


> Thanks. I should probably introduce myself while I am here. I followed the discussion over from the Chanel jacket thread. I have a blossoming collection of Hermes scarves, about an even dozen. I am a passionate sewer, striving to reach a couture level of quality.



Hi! Welcome!



momasaurus said:


> Oh, did I mention that DDsaurus also left me her dog for 5 months? LOL. It will be good for me, I know.



What kind of dog did she "gift" you?    I left an enormous German Shepherd with my parents many years ago to babysit for a year, and they were so kind to take him.  But it turns out that my dad got used to having the company.

I'm afraid they would have disinherited me if I had left them my current puppy.  I've told him to "just settle," and so he is lying here by the open French doors in my office rhythmically pushing on one of the doors with his nose, watching it swing closed, and then waiting for it to drift open again so he can push it with his nose again.  He's been doing this for 5 minutes now.  Lol! I'm sure he's enjoying it on two levels--it's super fun when the door bangs into the door frame and it's fun to make me crazy.  They certainly have a sense of humor.

I can't wait to hear about your adventures in dog-sitting!


----------



## katekluet

Moirai said:


> Once you've found your jacket, my suggestion is to add tops that would become staples in your wardrobe such as simple tees in black and white to start off with. Silk, cashmere and wool are luxurious looking. Also, white silk blouse with buttons will look great with any jacket. I'm always looking for ones with some detail to it like black trim for something different.


Morai, Stella McCartney often has these...I love her clothes.


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> Once you've found your jacket, my suggestion is to add tops that would become staples in your wardrobe such as simple tees in black and white to start off with. Silk, cashmere and wool are luxurious looking. Also, white silk blouse with buttons will look great with any jacket. I'm always looking for ones with some detail to it like black trim for something different.





katekluet said:


> Moral, Stella McCartney often has these...I love her clothes.



This is great advice.

What I have a hard time finding are tees with a nice fitted crew neck.  Not a mock neck, but a rounded crew neck that snugs right up to the base of the neck.  I think this makes them look more elegant and expensive, and they don't slide around under a jacket.  They stay very neat.  It's more expensive to fit/manufacture them this way.  Most tees have such mediocre, saggy necks.  The Gap (of all places) years ago had the most fabulous neckline fit on their Perfect Tee, and it had a high armhole and long sleeves.  I bought stacks of them, but then they changed the fit.   I would love to find another great tee.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> This is great advice.
> 
> What I have a hard time finding are tees with a nice fitted crew neck.  Not a mock neck, but a rounded crew neck that comes right up to the base of the neck.  I think this makes them look more elegant and expensive.  Probably because it's more expensive to fit them this way.  Most tees have such mediocre, saggy necks.  The Gap (of all places) years ago had the most fabulous neckline fit on their Perfect Tee, and it had a high armhole and long sleeves.  I bought stacks of them, but then they changed the fit.   I would love to find another great tee.



Have you tried the Vince boy tee? I also like Majestic Paris tees although I seldom wear cotton tees anymore. I feel like the extra fine cashmere tees look more polished.


----------



## Genie27

I like the James Perse tees - the shorter length round (not crew) are soft and not too long/shapeless on me. I wish the lighter colours were not so see through.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I like the James Perse tees - the shorter length round (not crew) are soft and not too long/shapeless on me. I wish the lighter colours were not so see through.



I like them as well. They also look somewhat weathered by design so they only achieve certain looks.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> I like the James Perse tees - the shorter length round (not crew) are soft and not too long/shapeless on me. I wish the lighter colours were not so see through.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Have you tried the Vince boy tee? I also like Majestic Paris tees although I seldom wear cotton tees anymore. I feel like the extra fine cashmere tees look more polished.
> 
> View attachment 3684881



Thanks!  I've tried James Perse (nice cotton!) and like their V-necks, but the crew is too open.   Just looked at Vince.  I may order one to check it out, because sometimes it's hard to tell on the website.  I will report back when it arrives! 

Looking at them though, they may be the same.  I want a crew that doesn't show the collar bones (or just a smidge--at most).  Usually if it shows collar bones on the model, the opening is too elongated.  The fit on the old ones from the Gap was so close they totally messed up one's hair pulling them on.

Oh, and the other thing I loved about the Gap tees, the black was true black black, and the white was super white.

Lol!  I'm not picky or anything.   But the reason is, I wear a lot of jackets and I want the tee to stay put and look tidy, not slide around under my jacket (if that makes sense).  If the neckline is close I can move my arms around and and take my jacket off and on and still look reasonably neat.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Well sure we can!  We can have wheelchair volleyball tournaments with those Chanel girls.



Can't wait.  From the wheel chairs, we can still wear our lubies.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Moirai said:


> I am curious from your perspective on your thoughts of Chanel jackets. How difficult is it to construct one?



Where to start? There are many, many steps to the process and each jacket takes in excess of a hundred hours to make. There are hours and hours of hand finishing. When you make a jacket for yourself or a client, first you have perfect the toile or muslin that will become your pattern. This is where you first address customized fit and design possibilities. 

Next you will need the right fabric for the body of the jacket. There are some fabulous boucles and novelty weave tweeds out there. You can even buy authentic Chanel fabrics. You will need silk for the lining and trim and buttons and finally chain for the inside hemline. Then you really get to work.

There are books, videos, and magazine articles that describe the process. There is also a 6 day school to really get you on the right path. An instructor I really like is Susan Khalje and you can find what you need on her website.

http://susankhalje.com/


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Hello to all, long time no post, however I have been trying to catch up on all my cafe friends activities since Christmas.
Thank you all for the entertaining and informative subjects that have been covered over the months.
I now understand why biker jackets are not fitting me well as I have been expecting them to do up!
Some of the later topics,
Pocketbook, thank you for all the great wardrobe shots and styling tips, you always look so well dressed. I have enjoyed your Parisian adventures.
Prepster, loving all of your thoughts, the William Morris quote comes to mind "Have nothing in your houses that you do not know to be useful, or believe to be beautiful." 
Cremel, hope that you are having a wonderful time in France and that you all have a happy family vacation.
Cordy, loving the details of your home projects, I can only dream of living in your wonderful climate.
Hopefully i will keep up to date more in the future.
Love and hugs to all.


----------



## Mindi B

Bad news, prepster. . . the "tangled psyche" club does, in fact, require headgear.  But it's a very fetching little tinfoil concoction that is not only flattering to all face shapes, but simultaneously prevents random space radiation from penetrating the skull and enabling careless late night online purchases.  So, really, I think you'll like it!


----------



## eagle1002us

CoastalCouture said:


> Thanks. I should probably introduce myself while I am here. I followed the discussion over from the Chanel jacket thread. I have a blossoming collection of Hermes scarves, about an even dozen. I am a passionate sewer, striving to reach a couture level of quality.


I'm a passionate sewer, too, with the same aspiration.   Tell me about where you find fabrics and the kinds of things you make?


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Bad news, prepster. . . the "tangled psyche" club does, in fact, require headgear.  But it's a very fetching little tinfoil concoction that is not only flattering to all face shapes, but simultaneously prevents random space radiation from penetrating the skull and enabling careless late night online purchases.  So, really, I think you'll like it!


----------



## EmileH

Eli has no worries. He just woke up and took a good stretch


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> The bags and paper were white with violets.  Very feminine.
> 
> View attachment 3684787
> 
> 
> What kind of dog did she "gift" you?    I left an enormous German Shepherd with my parents many years ago to babysit for a year, and they were so kind to take him.  But it turns out that my dad got used to having the company.
> 
> I'm afraid they would have disinherited me if I had left them my current puppy.  I've told him to "just settle," and so he is lying here by the open French doors in my office rhythmically pushing on one of the doors with his nose, watching it swing closed, and then waiting for it to drift open again so he can push it with his nose again.  He's been doing this for 5 minutes now.  Lol! I'm sure he's enjoying it on two levels--it's super fun when the door bangs into the door frame and it's fun to make me crazy.  They certainly have a sense of humor.
> 
> I can't wait to hear about your adventures in dog-sitting!


Thanks for the memories of Bonwit Teller bags!!

The dog is a husky mix, very cat-like (docile, aloof, low-key), and has been here before, with and without my daughter, for short stays. Her name is Bea, pronounced Be-ya, rescued from a husky farm in FINLAND, and has through-hiked the Appalachian Trail! We took a short 2-mile hike this morning in the woods near my house. Her last residence was Harlem, so she's happy with the new aromas out here.


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> Thanks!  I've tried James Perse (nice cotton!) and like their V-necks, but the crew is too open.   Just looked at Vince.  I may order one to check it out, because sometimes it's hard to tell on the website.  I will report back when it arrives!
> 
> Looking at them though, they may be the same.  I want a crew that doesn't show the collar bones (or just a smidge--at most).  Usually if it shows collar bones on the model, the opening is too elongated.  The fit on the old ones from the Gap was so close they totally messed up one's hair pulling them on.
> 
> Oh, and the other thing I loved about the Gap tees, the black was true black black, and the white was super white.
> 
> Lol!  I'm not picky or anything.   But the reason is, I wear a lot of jackets and I want the tee to stay put and look tidy, not slide around under my jacket (if that makes sense).  If the neckline is close I can move my arms around and and take my jacket off and on and still look reasonably neat.


I have many generations of Gap tees. Yes, the fit and quality really come and go. Sigh.... I have one of the high neck ones you like but the fit is super-clingy, so I only wear it with a jacket I'm not going to take off, LOL


----------



## CoastalCouture

eagle1002us said:


> I'm a passionate sewer, too, with the same aspiration.   Tell me about where you find fabrics and the kinds of things you make?



I have found Chanel fabrics and fabrics with a suitable look and feel at Britex in San Francisco, Mendel Goldberg in New York, Mood in Los Angeles, and various fabric stores in Paris. My trim and buttons tend to come from Britex since it is local to me. I have also purchased trim from Mokuba Ribbons in Paris, and found vintage Chanel trim in Paris. For linings, it has to be silk, a nice charmeuse or crepe de chine. I have gotten the lining fabric sometimes when I purchase the fashion fabric or else at Exotic Silks/Thai Silks here in California.

What do I make? Well, Chanel style jackets, custom fully lined dresses, more casual clothes in natural fibers. I am snobby about my fabrics, no question about it. I have probably sewn more linen than anything else. Much as I love sewing wool, the window for wearing it just isn't there.


----------



## Notorious Pink

CoastalCouture said:


> I have found Chanel fabrics and fabrics with a suitable look and feel at Britex in San Francisco, Mendel Goldberg in New York, Mood in Los Angeles, and various fabric stores in Paris. My trim and buttons tend to come from Britex since it is local to me. I have also purchased trim from Mokuba Ribbons in Paris, and found vintage Chanel trim in Paris. For linings, it has to be silk, a nice charmeuse or crepe de chine. I have gotten the lining fabric sometimes when I purchase the fashion fabric or else at Exotic Silks/Thai Silks here in California.
> 
> What do I make? Well, Chanel style jackets, custom fully lined dresses, more casual clothes in natural fibers. I am snobby about my fabrics, no question about it. I have probably sewn more linen than anything else. Much as I love sewing wool, the window for wearing it just isn't there.



Just FYI there is a Mokuba in NYC too.


----------



## CoastalCouture

BBC said:


> Just FYI there is a Mokuba in NYC too.



I think there is  one in Toronto as well. I have found many Mokuba ribbons at Britex too. I will dig through my photos. Somewhere I have a picture of one of my jackets with silver metallic trim from Mokuba.


----------



## EmileH

CoastalCouture said:


> I think there is  one in Toronto as well. I have found many Mokuba ribbons at Britex too. I will dig through my photos. Somewhere I have a picture of one of my jackets with silver metallic trim from Mokuba.



Your jackets sound just amazing. I would love to see.


----------



## CoastalCouture

CoastalCouture said:


> I think there is  one in Toronto as well. I have found many Mokuba ribbons at Britex too. I will dig through my photos. Somewhere I have a picture of one of my jackets with silver metallic trim from Mokuba.


This one is my favorite so far. To clarify, the silver trim is a braid made with filaments of pure silver. It feels divine.


----------



## EmileH

CoastalCouture said:


> This one is my favorite so far. To clarify, the silver trim is a braid made with filaments of pure silver. It feels divine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685110



Oh my goodness. How beautiful. You are very talented.


----------



## Love Of My Life

CoastalCouture said:


> This one is my favorite so far. To clarify, the silver trim is a braid made with filaments of pure silver. It feels divine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685110




You have wonderful petite mains...


----------



## eagle1002us

CoastalCouture said:


> I have found Chanel fabrics and fabrics with a suitable look and feel at Britex in San Francisco, Mendel Goldberg in New York, Mood in Los Angeles, and various fabric stores in Paris. My trim and buttons tend to come from Britex since it is local to me. I have also purchased trim from Mokuba Ribbons in Paris, and found vintage Chanel trim in Paris. For linings, it has to be silk, a nice charmeuse or crepe de chine. I have gotten the lining fabric sometimes when I purchase the fashion fabric or else at Exotic Silks/Thai Silks here in California.
> 
> What do I make? Well, Chanel style jackets, custom fully lined dresses, more casual clothes in natural fibers. I am snobby about my fabrics, no question about it. I have probably sewn more linen than anything else. Much as I love sewing wool, the window for wearing it just isn't there.



Interesting.  I buy a lot from Mood NY on-line but I haven't seen from them the plaids and tweeds like I used to see in the 80s -- there was a terrific store on West 57th St. kinda across from the Russian Tea Room that had exactly those.   And, no longer there.  So Mood LA is better for plaids and tweeds than Mood NY?  Or you live in LA?  I used to, were you around when Home Silk Shop (think that's the correct name) was in Glendale?  I lived within walking distance of that.  

The climate has warmed so much in the Washington DC area that I use linen much more than wool clothing.  I love linen.  Or silk tweeds or suiting blends.  Mood on-line has these, thankfully.

Now, when making the Chanel jackets, do you sew everything by hand?  (I'm not expecting a yes answer, that would drive me batty).   And, do you use something like silk organza for interfacing?   Do you even use fusible interfacing --  I thought at Chanel everything was sewn in by hand?   I have one of the chains used to give the hems a better drape, but I didn't see much difference with it so I removed it.

Did you take classes in pattern-making or toile making?  I have been increasingly interested in making my own flat (paper) patterns, have a good number of books on that topic.


----------



## Moirai

CoastalCouture said:


> Where to start? There are many, many steps to the process and each jacket takes in excess of a hundred hours to make. There are hours and hours of hand finishing. When you make a jacket for yourself or a client, first you have perfect the toile or muslin that will become your pattern. This is where you first address customized fit and design possibilities.
> 
> Next you will need the right fabric for the body of the jacket. There are some fabulous boucles and novelty weave tweeds out there. You can even buy authentic Chanel fabrics. You will need silk for the lining and trim and buttons and finally chain for the inside hemline. Then you really get to work.
> 
> There are books, videos, and magazine articles that describe the process. There is also a 6 day school to really get you on the right path. An instructor I really like is Susan Khalje and you can find what you need on her website.
> 
> http://susankhalje.com/





CoastalCouture said:


> This one is my favorite so far. To clarify, the silver trim is a braid made with filaments of pure silver. It feels divine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685110


Thank you for answering. The process from raw material to finished product is fascinating. Your jacket is beautiful. And obviously requires skill and many hours of work and patience.


----------



## Moirai

katekluet said:


> Morai, Stella McCartney often has these...I love her clothes.


Thank you, Kate. I will certainly check out SM.



prepster said:


> This is great advice.
> 
> What I have a hard time finding are tees with a nice fitted crew neck.  Not a mock neck, but a rounded crew neck that snugs right up to the base of the neck.  I think this makes them look more elegant and expensive, and they don't slide around under a jacket.  They stay very neat.  It's more expensive to fit/manufacture them this way.  Most tees have such mediocre, saggy necks.  The Gap (of all places) years ago had the most fabulous neckline fit on their Perfect Tee, and it had a high armhole and long sleeves.  I bought stacks of them, but then they changed the fit.   I would love to find another great tee.


I like the wool tees from Icebreaker - Tech Lite Short Sleeve Crewe - I have several older version of this that I wear in summer because they are light and odor free. I couldn't upload a pic but here is the website. The neckline is fairly high and it is fitted. I recommend the dark ones because I think the light colors can be fairly see through.
www.icebreaker.com


----------



## Genie27

So two of the four dresses I posted last week have now been gifted to me for my upcoming birthday. PbP, does this mean I'm still within my 2 dresses a season quota? 

Here is the long dress and the associated jewelry...I wore flats as it was monsoon rain here today.


----------



## Mindi B

I think you look super, Genie.  
And yay for gift-dresses!


----------



## Moirai

Genie and tabbi, here's the pic I promised. Pardon the large size. I couldn't down size it.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> So two of the four dresses I posted last week have now been gifted to me for my upcoming birthday. PbP, does this mean I'm still within my 2 dresses a season quota?
> 
> Here is the long dress and the associated jewelry...I wore flats as it was monsoon rain here today.


Wowsa! You look fabulous!


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Welcome Chanel ladies. Sorry to drag you over to this thread but the group on this thread is very level headed, supportive of one another, appreciates the finer things but also has a sense of balance. I hope you enjoy the thread. I do think we chanel lovers have to be a little irrational in our love but a good dose of reality never hurt anyone.
> 
> Balmain jackets: I don't consider them classics. They are very stylized with the over exaggerated shoulders and nipped in waist. One or two in classic colors- black navy or beige is all you need. I think we will tire of them in time so I don't recommend going overboard with every color like some people do. The fit is also quite tricky.
> 
> 
> 
> Ailoversale, I love the tailored The Row pieces. If you love them then you will love Hermes ready to wear, because the designer who was formerly at the Row is now with Hermes. So you will see the beautiful luxurious fabrics and great cuts without the bag lady Olson twin pieces. Prices are comparable to the row. And as I said they go to pay the birkin tax. The prices are much more palatable in Europe at 30% off. Side note: you do casual far better than I do. But thank you for the sweet compliment. You are way ahead of where I am.
> 
> 
> 
> I was fortunate to hit my timing just right to be able to play and learn with a mid range French brand (apostrophe which is now Georges Rech)when the quality was good and prices were decent. I had an excellent SA there who taught me a lot about the silhouettes that will work well for me and the little details that bring an outfit together. Each brand has a fit model and their cuts seemed custom made for me. You definitely want to experiment with lesser brands and know your style well before getting into chanel where mistakes can be quite costly. I really no longer recommend apostrophe/ george Rech . The company changed hands, the quality really went down hill and I don't shop there much at all anymore. Sometimes I can find one great piece by luck. The ankle pants fit me well so they are easy. My mid range jacket mistake that I described yesterday was one of my indicators that quality had gone down hill dramatically.
> 
> Finding mid range or even wearable classic designer stuff is challenging these days. I'm still working in it. I should look at Cucinelli in Europe. The prices are too high here in the US. I also looked at akris here in the US. Nothing was incredibly appealing and the prices seemed absurd. Maybe on sale at a department store or in Europe they would make sense.



I also think one or two Balmain jackets in a versatile color is enough.  I have one that is military style in olive green and another in khaki with gold buttons.  I bought both on e bay.  The fit is definitely tricky.  I bought both in my usual Chanel size and the waists are super tiny.
My Row blazers I also bought from consignment but I think the cuts are very flattering.  I will have to check out Hermes RTW!  I saw that the prices are somewhat more "reasonable" compared to Chanel.
You are too kind re:casual wear.  I am extremely fortunate to be in a position to start spending on myself at this young(ish) age.  I paid off my loans two years ago thanks to the NIH and my father in law.  I would definitely still be living like a resident if it weren't for that!


----------



## ailoveresale

Moirai said:


> Genie and tabbi, here's the pic I promised. Pardon the large size. I couldn't down size it.
> View attachment 3685207



Beautiful!


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Bad news, prepster. . . the "tangled psyche" club does, in fact, require headgear.  But it's a very fetching little tinfoil concoction that is not only flattering to all face shapes, but simultaneously prevents random space radiation from penetrating the skull and enabling careless late night online purchases.  So, really, I think you'll like it!



Lololol!  

Well okay, as long as there's some practical purpose.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Eli has no worries. He just woke up and took a good stretch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684985



What a cutie.  Oh my gosh!



momasaurus said:


> Thanks for the memories of Bonwit Teller bags!!
> 
> The dog is a husky mix, very cat-like (docile, aloof, low-key), and has been here before, with and without my daughter, for short stays. Her name is Bea, pronounced Be-ya, rescued from a husky farm in FINLAND, and has through-hiked the Appalachian Trail! We took a short 2-mile hike this morning in the woods near my house. Her last residence was Harlem, so she's happy with the new aromas out here.



Bea gets around!  It sounds like she'll be very happy with you.  I bet she had a blast hiking this morning.  Dogs have a clever way of stepping up our own exercise regimes too!  



CoastalCouture said:


> This one is my favorite so far. To clarify, the silver trim is a braid made with filaments of pure silver. It feels divine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685110



Wow, beautiful!



Moirai said:


> Thank you, Kate. I will certainly check out SM.
> 
> I like the wool tees from Icebreaker - Tech Lite Short Sleeve Crewe - I have several older version of this that I wear in summer because they are light and odor free. I couldn't upload a pic but here is the website. The neckline is fairly high and it is fitted. I recommend the dark ones because I think the light colors can be fairly see through.
> www.icebreaker.com



I'll check those out right now, thanks!



Genie27 said:


> So two of the four dresses I posted last week have now been gifted to me for my upcoming birthday. PbP, does this mean I'm still within my 2 dresses a season quota?
> 
> Here is the long dress and the associated jewelry...I wore flats as it was monsoon rain here today.



You look beautiful!


----------



## scarf1

Yes 


CoastalCouture said:


> I think there is  one in Toronto as well. I have found many Mokuba ribbons at Britex too. I will dig through my photos. Somewhere I have a picture of one of my jackets with silver metallic trim from Mokuba.


, would love to see!


----------



## scarf1

CoastalCouture said:


> This one is my favorite so far. To clarify, the silver trim is a braid made with filaments of pure silver. It feels divine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685110


Wow! Very impressive. Twins on the scarf, by the way!


----------



## Genie27

CoastalCouture said:


> This one is my favorite so far. To clarify, the silver trim is a braid made with filaments of pure silver. It feels divine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685110


This is beautiful! I'm amazed at the skill and patience - the process you described is definitely a labour of love.


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> The bags and paper were white with violets.  Very feminine.
> 
> View attachment 3684787



That paper was so wonderful.  Feminine and graceful.   Thanks for helping my memory along.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> So two of the four dresses I posted last week have now been gifted to me for my upcoming birthday. PbP, does this mean I'm still within my 2 dresses a season quota?
> 
> Here is the long dress and the associated jewelry...I wore flats as it was monsoon rain here today.


A beautiful dress with beautifully coordinated jewelry.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> So two of the four dresses I posted last week have now been gifted to me for my upcoming birthday. PbP, does this mean I'm still within my 2 dresses a season quota?
> 
> Here is the long dress and the associated jewelry...I wore flats as it was monsoon rain here today.


Love this on you!  The colors are so pretty!


Moirai said:


> Wowsa! You look fabulous!


Great look Moirai!  I haven't worn my Chanel chain belts in a long time so I think I need to get them out of the box.


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> The bags and paper were white with violets.  Very feminine.
> 
> View attachment 3684787


Decades ago when I was house hunting, I was taken to see a house that had the BT floral print as wall paper in the master, master bath and dressing room.  I have to tell you that it did better on a shopping bag.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Can't wait.  From the wheel chairs, we can still wear our lubies.


I'm still not matching my shoes to my bag, gosh durn it!


----------



## Moirai

ailoveresale said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you, ailoveresale!


gracekelly said:


> Love this on you!  The colors are so pretty!
> 
> Great look Moirai!  I haven't worn my Chanel chain belts in a long time so I think I need to get them out of the box.


Thank you, grace! They're fun to wear. Adds a little pizzazz.


----------



## gracekelly

Moirai said:


> Thank you, ailoveresale!
> 
> Thank you, grace! They're fun to wear. Adds a little pizzazz.


The last time I wore one wasn't as a belt, but as a necklace.  It was darned heavy!


----------



## Moirai

gracekelly said:


> The last time I wore one wasn't as a belt, but as a necklace.  It was darned heavy!


I wear mine as a necklace too, not too bad although I only wear a few hours at a time.


----------



## prepster

gracekelly said:


> The last time I wore one wasn't as a belt, but as a necklace.  It was darned heavy!





Moirai said:


> I wear mine as a necklace too, not too bad although I only wear a few hours at a time.



That's the problem I have with my tiara.  By the end of the day I have such a headache.


----------



## EmileH

Genie your outfit is lovely!


----------



## Genie27

Mindi B said:


> I think you look super, Genie.
> And yay for gift-dresses!





Moirai said:


> Wowsa! You look fabulous!





prepster said:


> You look beautiful!





eagle1002us said:


> A beautiful dress with beautifully coordinated jewelry.





gracekelly said:


> Love this on you!  The colors are so pretty!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Genie your outfit is lovely!



Thank you ladies! You are very kind. I've had such a busy day and the dress is a winner as it was so easy to style, very comfortable and still looks sharp at the end of the day. The necklace and earrings were bought as my souvenir of my first solo travel adventure over a decade ago - road tripping through PEI, New Brunswick and Nova Scotia.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> That's the problem I have with my tiara.  By the end of the day I have such a headache.
> 
> View attachment 3685372


LOL, bring on the headache!


----------



## Genie27

prepster said:


> That's the problem I have with my tiara.  By the end of the day I have such a headache.
> 
> View attachment 3685372


Maybe that necklace is a stealth neck-brace?


----------



## Mindi B

Yes, tiaras are heavy, but sometimes we need to sacrifice for fashun.  No pain, no reign, as the queen once said.  Well, she might have said that.  My tiara had slipped over my ears and I couldn't quite make out her words.
Now I just stick to tinfoil.


----------



## wantitneedit

Genie27 said:


> So two of the four dresses I posted last week have now been gifted to me for my upcoming birthday. PbP, does this mean I'm still within my 2 dresses a season quota?
> 
> Here is the long dress and the associated jewelry...I wore flats as it was monsoon rain here today.


genie, you look very pretty - can you please share the colour/brand of your lipstick?


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Genie and tabbi, here's the pic I promised. Pardon the large size. I couldn't down size it.
> View attachment 3685207



This is a lovely jacket. I love the blouse and how you accessorized with the belt too.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh my goodness. How beautiful. You are very talented.





hotshot said:


> You have wonderful petite mains...





Moirai said:


> Thank you for answering. The process from raw material to finished product is fascinating. Your jacket is beautiful. And obviously requires skill and many hours of work and patience.





scarf1 said:


> Wow! Very impressive. Twins on the scarf, by the way!





Genie27 said:


> This is beautiful! I'm amazed at the skill and patience - the process you described is definitely a labour of love.



Thank you so much!


----------



## CoastalCouture

eagle1002us said:


> Interesting.  I buy a lot from Mood NY on-line but I haven't seen from them the plaids and tweeds like I used to see in the 80s -- there was a terrific store on West 57th St. kinda across from the Russian Tea Room that had exactly those.   And, no longer there.  So Mood LA is better for plaids and tweeds than Mood NY?  Or you live in LA?  I used to, were you around when Home Silk Shop (think that's the correct name) was in Glendale?  I lived within walking distance of that.
> 
> The climate has warmed so much in the Washington DC area that I use linen much more than wool clothing.  I love linen.  Or silk tweeds or suiting blends.  Mood on-line has these, thankfully.
> 
> Now, when making the Chanel jackets, do you sew everything by hand?  (I'm not expecting a yes answer, that would drive me batty).   And, do you use something like silk organza for interfacing?   Do you even use fusible interfacing --  I thought at Chanel everything was sewn in by hand?   I have one of the chains used to give the hems a better drape, but I didn't see much difference with it so I removed it.
> 
> Did you take classes in pattern-making or toile making?  I have been increasingly interested in making my own flat (paper) patterns, have a good number of books on that topic.



Eagle, I am up north near San Francisco. I bought the one piece of fabric at Mood LA when I was down there for a weekend.

For the Chanel style jackets, the lining is machine quilted to fashion fabric and there are many, many hours of hand finishing. There are lots of blogs and a few online discussion groups dedicated to nothing but Chanel or French jackets. As to interfacing, there is only a little silk organza added to reinforce the shoulder area.

I have taken classes on pattern drafting and fit through my local community college. I also do what I call sewing travel, or sewing vacations, where I will go to a week long sewing class, convention, or sewing based tour. Since you are in DC, you are close enough to Baltimore to take one of the weeklong workshops that Susan Khalje offers there. She also has a video course available.  There is also a jacket class on Craftsy that provides a lot of detail. Threads Magazine has had a few articles on Chanel jacket construction over the years. If you have access to their archives, they are an informative read.


----------



## tabbi001

Genie27 said:


> So two of the four dresses I posted last week have now been gifted to me for my upcoming birthday. PbP, does this mean I'm still within my 2 dresses a season quota?
> 
> Here is the long dress and the associated jewelry...I wore flats as it was monsoon rain here today.


It's beautiful! 


Moirai said:


> Genie and tabbi, here's the pic I promised. Pardon the large size. I couldn't down size it.
> View attachment 3685207


Thank you! The fit is perfect on you.


----------



## tabbi001

CoastalCouture said:


> This one is my favorite so far. To clarify, the silver trim is a braid made with filaments of pure silver. It feels divine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685110


It looks so elegant!


----------



## Cordeliere

CoastalCouture said:


> This one is my favorite so far. To clarify, the silver trim is a braid made with filaments of pure silver. It feels divine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685110



First of all, it is amazing to me that anyone can do what you are doing.  And second, I love the blue and brown color combo that you were able to match in the scarf and jacket.  Well done.


----------



## Cordeliere

Anybody else besides me having trouble keeping up?   At least there will be lots of good stuff to reread when we hit a verbal drought here.


----------



## CoastalCouture

tabbi001 said:


> It looks so elegant!





Cordeliere said:


> First of all, it is amazing to me that anyone can do what you are doing.  And second, I love the blue and brown color combo that you were able to match in the scarf and jacket.  Well done.



Thank you so much. I bought the scarf as a reward for finishing the jacket. I finished a longer length one a couple of weeks ago and it is still waiting for a scarf.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Anybody else besides me having trouble keeping up?   At least there will be lots of good stuff to reread when we hit a verbal drought here.


My confession is that sometimes I just don't have the patience to sift through it all.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is a lovely jacket. I love the blouse and how you accessorized with the belt too.





tabbi001 said:


> It's beautiful!
> 
> Thank you! The fit is perfect on you.


Thank you, PbP and tabbi


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> Anybody else besides me having trouble keeping up?   At least there will be lots of good stuff to reread when we hit a verbal drought here.





gracekelly said:


> My confession is that sometimes I just don't have the patience to sift through it all.


LOL! Thanks for the laughs today!


----------



## eagle1002us

CoastalCouture said:


> Eagle, I am up north near San Francisco. I bought the one piece of fabric at Mood LA when I was down there for a weekend.
> 
> For the Chanel style jackets, the lining is machine quilted to fashion fabric and there are many, many hours of hand finishing. There are lots of blogs and a few online discussion groups dedicated to nothing but Chanel or French jackets. As to interfacing, there is only a little silk organza added to reinforce the shoulder area.
> 
> I have taken classes on pattern drafting and fit through my local community college. I also do what I call sewing travel, or sewing vacations, where I will go to a week long sewing class, convention, or sewing based tour. Since you are in DC, you are close enough to Baltimore to take one of the weeklong workshops that Susan Khalje offers there. She also has a video course available.  There is also a jacket class on Craftsy that provides a lot of detail. Threads Magazine has had a few articles on Chanel jacket construction over the years. If you have access to their archives, they are an informative read.



I knew about some of the construction processes of the Chanel jacket.   I knew something was sewn to the fashion fabric but I thought it would be interfacing like silk organza hand stitched to the fashion fabric.  I have made many lined jackets, often drafting a pattern for lining an unlined jacket.   I appreciate your suggestions for resources, especially the class on Craftsy.  I've been reading Threads for decades.  Great magazine.   

Do you mind my asking if you sew Chanel jackets for a living or as a hobby? Do you make Chanel jackets plus other things?   I am just curious, a lined jacket usually takes me about 4 days from start to finish.   Which I consider a lot of work altho I'm usually pleased with the result.   I like to work with plaids, stripes, and dolman sleeves.   If you do this for a living you are more passionate about sewing than I am.  I work full time so the sewing is a hobby. I do go to conferences on the history of jewelry, there are such annual events as "jewelry camp" which I've been to a couple times a while back.

Do you get into wearable art?  Again, just curious.


----------



## gracekelly

CoastalCouture said:


> Eagle, I am up north near San Francisco. I bought the one piece of fabric at Mood LA when I was down there for a weekend.
> 
> For the Chanel style jackets, the lining is machine quilted to fashion fabric and there are many, many hours of hand finishing. There are lots of blogs and a few online discussion groups dedicated to nothing but Chanel or French jackets. As to interfacing, there is only a little silk organza added to reinforce the shoulder area.
> 
> I have taken classes on pattern drafting and fit through my local community college. I also do what I call sewing travel, or sewing vacations, where I will go to a week long sewing class, convention, or sewing based tour. Since you are in DC, you are close enough to Baltimore to take one of the weeklong workshops that Susan Khalje offers there. She also has a video course available.  There is also a jacket class on Craftsy that provides a lot of detail. Threads Magazine has had a few articles on Chanel jacket construction over the years. If you have access to their archives, they are an informative read.


I am always in awe of people who have the strength to take on projects like this.  I never enjoyed sewing garments.  Perhaps that was because it was forced upon us in the mandatory Home Ec classes in middle school.  I drove one of my teachers crazy because I kept sewing the hem the way my mother had taught me and not the way the teacher wanted us to do it.  Eventually she threw up her hands and accepted that I wasn't going to change it.


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> That's the problem I have with my tiara.  By the end of the day I have such a headache.
> 
> View attachment 3685372


Hm. That's just a tiny tiara compared to mine, LOL.
But how do you keep that top necklace up? i cannot figure out the logistics of the neckwear!!


----------



## Genie27

@wantitneedit its Urban Decay F-bomb. I think I got it as a sample or birthday gift from Sephora a while back. It's surprisingly creamy and non drying - I would buy it again over the Tom Ford I complained about before.


----------



## ailoveresale

CoastalCouture said:


> This one is my favorite so far. To clarify, the silver trim is a braid made with filaments of pure silver. It feels divine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685110



Wow. I am just blown away. You are so talented!


----------



## ailoveresale

Genie27 said:


> So two of the four dresses I posted last week have now been gifted to me for my upcoming birthday. PbP, does this mean I'm still within my 2 dresses a season quota?
> 
> Here is the long dress and the associated jewelry...I wore flats as it was monsoon rain here today.



Looks great!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

CoastalCouture said:


> This one is my favorite so far. To clarify, the silver trim is a braid made with filaments of pure silver. It feels divine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685110



This is just gorgeous. You are amazing!


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> @wantitneedit its Urban Decay F-bomb. I think I got it as a sample or birthday gift from Sephora a while back. It's surprisingly creamy and non drying - I would buy it again over the Tom Ford I complained about before.



Lololol!  Those names!  I must be getting old.



momasaurus said:


> Hm. That's just a tiny tiara compared to mine, LOL.
> But how do you keep that top necklace up? i cannot figure out the logistics of the neckwear!!



Lolololol!  It's sewn onto the back of my neck.  It's like wearing a necklace and having a mini-facelift at the same time.  Ingenious really.


----------



## CoastalCouture

eagle1002us said:


> I
> I've been reading Threads for decades.  Great magazine.
> 
> Do you mind my asking if you sew Chanel jackets for a living or as a hobby? Do you make Chanel jackets plus other things?   I am just curious, a lined jacket usually takes me about 4 days from start to finish.   Which I consider a lot of work altho I'm usually pleased with the result.   I like to work with plaids, stripes, and dolman sleeves.   If you do this for a living you are more passionate about sewing than I am.  I work full time so the sewing is a hobby. I do go to conferences on the history of jewelry, there are such annual events as "jewelry camp" which I've been to a couple times a while back.
> 
> Do you get into wearable art?  Again, just curious.



I sew mainly as a hobby. Chanel jackets take a lot more time than regular tailored lined jackets. It is too much hand work for my fingers and hands to do in a rush. I could not do this for a living.

I have dabbled in wearable art somewhat. My sewing attention span comes and goes from year to year. There's been quilting, wearable art, hand dyed fabrics, heirloom sewing, and now couture sewing. All the while garment sewing for myself while these other things come and go, always upping the skill level.

I'm glad you are a fan of Threads. You can find articles pertaining to Chanel jackets in Issues No. 121 and 122 from 2005. The first is called "Inside a Chanel Jacket" and has the general flow of the project. The second article in issue #122 is called "Setting a Sleeve by Hand". There is also Issue No.151 from 2010 with an article called "Coco's Cuffs". I know there have been others but, I happen to have these handy.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I am always in awe of people who have the strength to take on projects like this.  I never enjoyed sewing garments.  Perhaps that was because it was forced upon us in the mandatory Home Ec classes in middle school.  I drove one of my teachers crazy because I kept sewing the hem the way my mother had taught me and not the way the teacher wanted us to do it.  Eventually she threw up her hands and accepted that I wasn't going to change it.


At my first home ec class on sewing, the teacher was practically in tears when I showed her my machine stitches with gnarly thread.   Got my own machine when I was about 16.   Only problem I had then was putting buttonholes on the left front, not the right.  That was not too bad, it was a fixable mistake.

Now, there are so few patterns, the pattern companies have consolidated compared with the 80s and 90s.  Plus it's become cheaper to buy stuff than make it.   But it's a hobby like cooking or gardening: you're working with your hands which is kind of meditative.  What is your hobby, GK?  Are you the person who grew the beautiful pink roses posted a week ago?


----------



## CoastalCouture

GraceKelly, ailoveresale, and BBC, you are too kind. Thank you and thanks to others I may have missed. This thread moves along at lightening speed!


----------



## Hermezzy

Moirai said:


> Genie and tabbi, here's the pic I promised. Pardon the large size. I couldn't down size it.
> View attachment 3685207


I think this is very classy and elegant...timelessly beautiful


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Genie and tabbi, here's the pic I promised. Pardon the large size. I couldn't down size it.
> View attachment 3685207


So elegant, so beautiful.  Mme. Chanel would be pleased.


----------



## wantitneedit

Genie27 said:


> @wantitneedit its Urban Decay F-bomb. I think I got it as a sample or birthday gift from Sephora a while back. It's surprisingly creamy and non drying - I would buy it again over the Tom Ford I complained about before.


thanks for replying - i will seek it out next time i'm in Sephora.  I have a couple of Tom Ford lipsticks too but i don't wear those that often.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> At my first home ec class on sewing, the teacher was practically in tears when I showed her my machine stitches with gnarly thread.   Got my own machine when I was about 16.   Only problem I had then was putting buttonholes on the left front, not the right.  That was not too bad, it was a fixable mistake.
> 
> Now, there are so few patterns, the pattern companies have consolidated compared with the 80s and 90s.  Plus it's become cheaper to buy stuff than make it.   But it's a hobby like cooking or gardening: you're working with your hands which is kind of meditative.  What is your hobby, GK?  Are you the person who grew the beautiful pink roses posted a week ago?


Yes, those are my roses and I am in the garden doing something almost everyday.  I try to squeeze going to the gym and using the treadmill in-between.   I grow tomatoes and herbs too.  I started tomatoes from seed last year and amazingly, they lived through the winter and are pumping out more tomatoes right now!  We'll see how long they last.  I like to cook as well and now have more time to do it.  My new toy is an immersion blender and I love all the pureed vegetable  soups that I have been able to make with it.  I should working on my needlepoint and that is on the agenda.


----------



## momasaurus

gracekelly said:


> Yes, those are my roses and I am in the garden doing something almost everyday.  I try to squeeze going to the gym and using the treadmill in-between.   I grow tomatoes and herbs too.  I started tomatoes from seed last year and amazingly, they lived through the winter and are pumping out more tomatoes right now!  We'll see how long they last.  I like to cook as well and now have more time to do it.  My new toy is an immersion blender and I love all the pureed vegetable  soups that I have been able to make with it.  I should working on my needlepoint and that is on the agenda.


Oh how I admire people who can do all these things handily. My mulch was delivered yesterday, so I have at least started on that. Now I just need TIME to work in the yard....


----------



## Moirai

Hermezzy said:


> I think this is very classy and elegant...timelessly beautiful





eagle1002us said:


> So elegant, so beautiful.  Mme. Chanel would be pleased.


Thank you for your kind comments, Hermezzy and eagle.


----------



## Moirai

CoastalCouture said:


> I sew mainly as a hobby. Chanel jackets take a lot more time than regular tailored lined jackets. It is too much hand work for my fingers and hands to do in a rush. I could not do this for a living.
> 
> I have dabbled in wearable art somewhat. My sewing attention span comes and goes from year to year. There's been quilting, wearable art, hand dyed fabrics, heirloom sewing, and now couture sewing. All the while garment sewing for myself while these other things come and go, always upping the skill level.
> 
> I'm glad you are a fan of Threads. You can find articles pertaining to Chanel jackets in Issues No. 121 and 122 from 2005. The first is called "Inside a Chanel Jacket" and has the general flow of the project. The second article in issue #122 is called "Setting a Sleeve by Hand". There is also Issue No.151 from 2010 with an article called "Coco's Cuffs". I know there have been others but, I happen to have these handy.





eagle1002us said:


> At my first home ec class on sewing, the teacher was practically in tears when I showed her my machine stitches with gnarly thread.   Got my own machine when I was about 16.   Only problem I had then was putting buttonholes on the left front, not the right.  That was not too bad, it was a fixable mistake.
> 
> Now, there are so few patterns, the pattern companies have consolidated compared with the 80s and 90s.  Plus it's become cheaper to buy stuff than make it.   But it's a hobby like cooking or gardening: you're working with your hands which is kind of meditative.  What is your hobby, GK?  Are you the person who grew the beautiful pink roses posted a week ago?


I had heard of the article "Inside a Chanel Jacket' in Threads that you mentioned. I searched for the article on the internet once but was unsuccessful. I would love to read it. Maybe my local library may have old issues.

I'm always impressed with the skills of those who can sew. My mom is a seamstress, now retired. She once own a large industrial sewing machine built into a table that one finds in factories. It was really cool. I learned the basics from her but never ventured too far into the craft since I was immersed in studying. My biggest project was making curtains with swags for my and DH's first home. They were hung over living room windows, patio doors, and kitchen bay windows in a pattern of flowers with blue background. I was so proud of myself.


----------



## prepster

CoastalCouture said:


> I sew mainly as a hobby. Chanel jackets take a lot more time than regular tailored lined jackets. It is too much hand work for my fingers and hands to do in a rush. I could not do this for a living.
> 
> I have dabbled in wearable art somewhat. My sewing attention span comes and goes from year to year. There's been quilting, wearable art, hand dyed fabrics, heirloom sewing, and now couture sewing. All the while garment sewing for myself while these other things come and go, always upping the skill level.
> 
> I'm glad you are a fan of Threads. You can find articles pertaining to Chanel jackets in Issues No. 121 and 122 from 2005. The first is called "Inside a Chanel Jacket" and has the general flow of the project. The second article in issue #122 is called "Setting a Sleeve by Hand". There is also Issue No.151 from 2010 with an article called "Coco's Cuffs". I know there have been others but, I happen to have these handy.





eagle1002us said:


> At my first home ec class on sewing, the teacher was practically in tears when I showed her my machine stitches with gnarly thread.   Got my own machine when I was about 16.   Only problem I had then was putting buttonholes on the left front, not the right.  That was not too bad, it was a fixable mistake.
> 
> Now, there are so few patterns, the pattern companies have consolidated compared with the 80s and 90s.  Plus it's become cheaper to buy stuff than make it.   But it's a hobby like cooking or gardening: you're working with your hands which is kind of meditative.  What is your hobby, GK?  Are you the person who grew the beautiful pink roses posted a week ago?





Moirai said:


> I had heard of the article "Inside a Chanel Jacket' in Threads that you mentioned. I searched for the article on the internet once but was unsuccessful. I would love to read it. Maybe my local library may have old issues.
> 
> I'm always impressed with the skills of those who can sew. My mom is a seamstress, now retired. She once own a large industrial sewing machine built into a table that one finds in factories. It was really cool. I learned the basics from her but never ventured too far into the craft since I was immersed in studying. My biggest project was making curtains with swags for my and DH's first home. They were hung over living room windows, patio doors, and kitchen bay windows in a pattern of flowers with blue background. I was so proud of myself.



Have you seen the Valentino video on Netflix by any chance?  Watching how he drew, and draped a garment on his fit model; and then watching how the seamstresses turned his concept into reality is fascinating.  Every stitch on a Valentino couture dress was done by hand.  His partner, Giancarlo Giammetti says they bought a (1!) sewing machine once but no one ever used it, and it just sat in a corner.


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> Oh how I admire people who can do all these things handily. My mulch was delivered yesterday, so I have at least started on that. Now I just need TIME to work in the yard....



Funny you should mention mulch.  My mulch guys will be here in five minutes.  I'm enjoying a moment of peace before the storm!   I will be glad to get it done though.  Every year I play roulette with the weeds, trying to find the optimum time between wanting to wait for the Tulip poplars to drop their petals all over creation, but not wait so long that the weeds get out of hand.  We've had so much rain this spring, I decided to just get it done.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> Have you seen the Valentino video on Netflix by any chance?  Watching how he drew, and draped a garment on his fit model; and then watching how the seamstresses turned his concept into reality is fascinating.  Every stitch on a Valentino couture dress was done by hand.  His partner, Giancarlo Giammetti says they bought a (1!) sewing machine once but no one ever used it, and it just sat in a corner.





prepster said:


> Funny you should mention mulch.  My mulch guys will be here in five minutes.  I'm enjoying a moment of peace before the storm!   I will be glad to get it done though.  Every year I play roulette with the weeds, trying to find the optimum time between wanting to wait for the Tulip poplars to drop their petals all over creation, but not wait so long that the weeds get out of hand.  We've had so much rain this spring, I decided to just get it done.



I haven't heard of that video but will look for it, thanks. My DH is the gardener in the family. He knows I love seeing flowers in our backyard so he plants different varieties along the beds and in pots on the patio. One year it looked like the patio exploded in flowers, haha. I loved it! He grows tomatoes and basil too. We love caprese salad.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> Hm. That's just a tiny tiara compared to mine, LOL.



Do you use your twillys to style your tira?   Does it take a maxi twilly?


----------



## Moirai

Moirai said:


> I had heard of the article "Inside a Chanel Jacket' in Threads that you mentioned. I searched for the article on the internet once but was unsuccessful. I would love to read it. Maybe my local library may have old issues.
> 
> I'm always impressed with the skills of those who can sew. My mom is a seamstress, now retired. She once own a large industrial sewing machine built into a table that one finds in factories. It was really cool. I learned the basics from her but never ventured too far into the craft since I was immersed in studying. My biggest project was making curtains with swags for my and DH's first home. They were hung over living room windows, patio doors, and kitchen bay windows in a pattern of flowers with blue background. I was so proud of myself.


I hope my post did not come across as being boastful. My intent was to express satisfaction in achieving something artistic which is a part of my brain that is eclipsed by concrete scientific thoughts.


----------



## gracekelly

Moirai said:


> I hope my post did not come across as being boastful. My intent was to express satisfaction in achieving something artistic which is a part of my brain that is eclipsed by concrete scientific thoughts.


Not at all!!  The last time I had my sewing machine out was the night that Lady Diana died in the auto accident. I was making a curtain for a small window.   All I did was measure and copy what had been hanging there. That is the extent of my skills in that dept.  At the time I told the DH that Di would have been better off if  she had stayed home and stuck to sewing


----------



## CoastalCouture

Moirai said:


> I hope my post did not come across as being boastful. My intent was to express satisfaction in achieving something artistic which is a part of my brain that is eclipsed by concrete scientific thoughts.



Moirai, it just so happens that my background is in science and I think it is this attention to detail that shows up in my creative endeavors.


----------



## scarf1

@CoastalCouture - 
I am so impressed with your jacket!
Many eons ago, I did sew some of my clothes for both economic reasons, as well as a creative outlet while in grad school.  But my toughest item was nothing compared to yours! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> Oh how I admire people who can do all these things handily. My mulch was delivered yesterday, so I have at least started on that. Now I just need TIME to work in the yard....



A friend just texted me this garden quote.  So true.....  "My rule of green thumb for mulch is to double my initial estimate of bags needed, and add three. Then I'll only be two bags short."


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> A friend just texted me this garden quote.  So true.....  "My rule of green thumb for mulch is to double my initial estimate of bags needed, and add three. Then I'll only be two bags short."



Spring is no longer my favorite time of the year due to this equation: (4 guys x 3 days x 8 hours x $40/ hour) + $3500 in supplies= 1 birkin unit in France. [emoji849]

Now I prefer fall when they all go away and leave me for a few months.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Moirai said:


> I had heard of the article "Inside a Chanel Jacket' in Threads that you mentioned. I searched for the article on the internet once but was unsuccessful. I would love to read it. Maybe my local library may have old issues.
> 
> I'm always impressed with the skills of those who can sew. My mom is a seamstress, now retired. She once own a large industrial sewing machine built into a table that one finds in factories. It was really cool. I learned the basics from her but never ventured too far into the craft since I was immersed in studying. My biggest project was making curtains with swags for my and DH's first home. They were hung over living room windows, patio doors, and kitchen bay windows in a pattern of flowers with blue background. I was so proud of myself.



I always regret not to have taken the time to learn the skills of my aunt and mum. Both were able to make suits and anything you could imagine. I was an obnoxious teen and buying RTW branded clothes was all I wanted. Of course my mum making fun of housewives that couldn't even sew a button didn't help[emoji848]. These crafts won't be lost but they'll just skip a generation or two. You're right to be proud of these achievements. They aren't giving big cash returns but they make life worthwhile !


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Spring is no longer my favorite time of the year due to this equation: (4 guys x 3 days x 8 hours x $40/ hour) + $3500 in supplies= 1 birkin unit in France. [emoji849]
> 
> Now I prefer fall when they all go away and leave me for a few months.



I just died from laughing. DH who loves the sun just said he hoped for winter again as the whole gardening thing is on his shoulders as I 'd rather pay a B unit for it than to risk sciatica and him being a Dutch ( worse than a Scotsman) he wouldn't pay a B unit to get through the mess and bad weeds outside

. Let's move to town? Yes, maybe, rather not...yet.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Spring is no longer my favorite time of the year due to this equation: (4 guys x 3 days x 8 hours x $40/ hour) + $3500 in supplies= 1 birkin unit in France. [emoji849]
> 
> Now I prefer fall when they all go away and leave me for a few months.



Oh dear. This puts my new fence in a new light. 1 birkin unit. Good to know.


----------



## Genie27

I envy you all with gardens as I look out on my lonely neighbourhood, urban-height, eavestrough-friendly municipal tree that is a magnet for every local dog who needs to bend a leg.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I just died from laughing. DH who loves the sun just said he hoped for winter again as the whole gardening thing is on his shoulders as I 'd rather pay a B unit for it than to risk sciatica and him being a Dutch ( worse than a Scotsman) he wouldn't pay a B unit to get through the mess and bad weeds outside
> 
> . Let's move to town? Yes, maybe, rather not...yet.



I'm all for it. Move to town and let someone else plant pretty flowers for us to enjoy while we sip wine and carry our Birkins.


----------



## lulilu

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Spring is no longer my favorite time of the year due to this equation: (4 guys x 3 days x 8 hours x $40/ hour) + $3500 in supplies= 1 birkin unit in France.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I prefer fall when they all go away and leave me for a few months.



You are getting a pretty good deal on that gardening.  I have had it all done but the flower beds and pots (not warm enough yet).  Add the pool, pool maintenance, mowing, awnings, etc etc and summer is my most expensive season, AMERICAN birkin-unit wise.  The worst of it is, the pool sits unused most of the time now that my kids are grown.  But looking at the yard from all the windows, and sitting outside, gives me a great deal of pleasure.

And I know I should be/am proud, DD2 who already has a degree from the Culinary Institute of America, followed by a Masters Degree in engineering which she has used working at a medical device company,  is now starting to pursue a medical degree.  I don't want to think about how many birkin units that will be, especially after I took early retirement.  Add that to DS2's tuition, fees and apartment in NYC while he is at Columbia and I can only be glad the others already have their graduate work done.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> I envy you all with gardens as I look out on my lonely neighbourhood, urban-height, eavestrough-friendly municipal tree that is a magnet for every local dog who needs to bend a leg.



I love that we are thinking around the world more about greening urban spaces, with resilient plants and creative vertical gardens, but we have a ways to go.  Do you have a space where you can grow some boxwoods and a few tomatoes in pots?  I mostly garden so that I can sit and look at it.  Lol!  So  I could probably very happily generate a satisfying space with a few clipped boxwoods in blue and white porcelain fishbowl containers, and some container grown veggies.  All I need is a comfortable chair, a good book, and a Chinese garden stool nearby to put my wine.  After today, I could go for more leisure and less sweat.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Spring is no longer my favorite time of the year due to this equation: (4 guys x 3 days x 8 hours x $40/ hour) + $3500 in supplies= 1 birkin unit in France. [emoji849]
> 
> Now I prefer fall when they all go away and leave me for a few months.



Lolol!  I'm covering my ears.  The first rule of gardening is never, never do the math!


----------



## lulilu

I love the vertical garden trend!  So many live green walls appearing in buildings and outside of them.  I was in awe of SG's greenery.  There were high rises with not only garden rooftops, but entire floors devoted to plants and trees.  Such a great approach to hot, humid weather.


----------



## EmileH

lulilu said:


> You are getting a pretty good deal on that gardening.  I have had it all done but the flower beds and pots (not warm enough yet).  Add the pool, pool maintenance, mowing, awnings, etc etc and summer is my most expensive season, AMERICAN birkin-unit wise.  The worst of it is, the pool sits unused most of the time now that my kids are grown.  But looking at the yard from all the windows, and sitting outside, gives me a great deal of pleasure.
> 
> And I know I should be/am proud, DD2 who already has a degree from the Culinary Institute of America, followed by a Masters Degree in engineering which she has used working at a medical device company,  is now starting to pursue a medical degree.  I don't want to think about how many birkin units that will be, especially after I took early retirement.  Add that to DS2's tuition, fees and apartment in NYC while he is at Columbia and I can only be glad the others already have their graduate work done.



This is just the first month's work. It will end up being 3-4x that for the whole season. We don't have a pool. It's such a short season in New England. 

Tuition is so crazy these days. Sounds like your children are wonderful, and very lucky to have such nice parents.



prepster said:


> I love that we are thinking around the world more about greening urban spaces, with resilient plants and creative vertical gardens, but we have a ways to go.  Do you have a space where you can grow some boxwoods and a few tomatoes in pots?  I mostly garden so that I can sit and look at it.  Lol!  So  I could probably very happily generate a satisfying space with a few clipped boxwoods in blue and white porcelain fishbowl containers, and some container grown veggies.  All I need is a comfortable chair, a good book, and a Chinese garden stool nearby to put my wine.  After today, I could go for more leisure and less sweat.
> 
> 
> 
> Lolol!  I'm covering my ears.  The first rule of gardening is never, never do the math!



I don't do hermes math. Actually  did you know they can tell you your lifetime total by looking in the computer? Someone told me in France. I was surprised that it was lower than I thought. dH doesn't believe me. [emoji23]


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Someone told me in France. I was surprised that it was lower than I thought.


Not to burst your bubble, but.....
It would not include any aftermarket items.


----------



## lulilu

Pocketbook Pup said:


> We don't have a pool. It's such a short season in New England.
> 
> I don't do hermes math. Actually  did you know they can tell you your lifetime total by looking in the computer? Someone told me in France. I was surprised that it was lower than I thought. dH doesn't believe me. [emoji23]



Everyone has heated pools and attached spas.  Extends the season.
The lifetime total ability must be new.  I always heard US purchases are separate from European purchases.  Good to know.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Spring is no longer my favorite time of the year due to this equation: (4 guys x 3 days x 8 hours x $40/ hour) + $3500 in supplies= 1 birkin unit in France. [emoji849]
> 
> Now I prefer fall when they all go away and leave me for a few months.


If this makes you feel better...in S. Cal things never stop growing for the most part.  We have to trim trees and bushes all the time.  The amount of weeding drives me crazy.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is just the first month's work. It will end up being 3-4x that for the whole season. We don't have a pool. It's such a short season in New England.
> 
> Tuition is so crazy these days. Sounds like your children are wonderful, and very lucky to have such nice parents.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do hermes math. Actually  did you know they can tell you your lifetime total by looking in the computer? Someone told me in France. I was surprised that it was lower than I thought. dH doesn't believe me. [emoji23]



I've solved that problem by purchasing under my name and under DH, so hopefully never the twain shall meet!   Although I've heard now they link your accounts anyway.


----------



## EmileH

Yes, European and US purchases are separate. I would say 60-70% of my purchases have been in France. 

We had a three level infinity pool in Texas where the season was longer. We might have used it three times in a year and it was just one more thing to care for. 

I had grand plans to relax by working in our garden here. But the reality is that I have very little down time and it's best spent relaxing or spending time with DH.


----------



## lulilu

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes, European and US purchases are separate. I would say 60-70% of my purchases have been in France.
> 
> We had a three level infinity pool in Texas where the season was longer. We might have used it three times in a year and it was just one more thing to care for.
> 
> I had grand plans to relax by working in our garden here. But the reality is that I have very little down time and it's best spent relaxing or spending time with DH.



I wish I liked working in the garden.  My cousins in NZ and England are wonderful gardeners.  They love being in their gardens.
I agree re the pool being a yard ornament since my kids grew up.  They did live in it when they were younger; exDH was a college prof and spent the summers at home with them.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Spring is no longer my favorite time of the year due to this equation: (4 guys x 3 days x 8 hours x $40/ hour) + $3500 in supplies= 1 birkin unit in France. [emoji849]
> 
> Now I prefer fall when they all go away and leave me for a few months.


LOL! That's something I can understand!



Pourquoipas said:


> I always regret not to have taken the time to learn the skills of my aunt and mum. Both were able to make suits and anything you could imagine. I was an obnoxious teen and buying RTW branded clothes was all I wanted. Of course my mum making fun of housewives that couldn't even sew a button didn't help[emoji848]. These crafts won't be lost but they'll just skip a generation or two. You're right to be proud of these achievements. They aren't giving big cash returns but they make life worthwhile !


Thank you, PqP. I'm not quite sure why I decided to tackle that project. I had just started my internship. One would think I should sleep instead.



lulilu said:


> You are getting a pretty good deal on that gardening.  I have had it all done but the flower beds and pots (not warm enough yet).  Add the pool, pool maintenance, mowing, awnings, etc etc and summer is my most expensive season, AMERICAN birkin-unit wise.  The worst of it is, the pool sits unused most of the time now that my kids are grown.  But looking at the yard from all the windows, and sitting outside, gives me a great deal of pleasure.
> 
> And I know I should be/am proud, DD2 who already has a degree from the Culinary Institute of America, followed by a Masters Degree in engineering which she has used working at a medical device company,  is now starting to pursue a medical degree.  I don't want to think about how many birkin units that will be, especially after I took early retirement.  Add that to DS2's tuition, fees and apartment in NYC while he is at Columbia and I can only be glad the others already have their graduate work done.


Congrats on the achievements of your kids. When your DD is done with her education, you will have free medical care and delicious food, definitely worth the x number of birkin units!


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> Funny you should mention mulch.  My mulch guys will be here in five minutes.  I'm enjoying a moment of peace before the storm!   I will be glad to get it done though.  Every year I play roulette with the weeds, trying to find the optimum time between wanting to wait for the Tulip poplars to drop their petals all over creation, but not wait so long that the weeds get out of hand.  We've had so much rain this spring, I decided to just get it done.


Here it is already too late to get ahead of the weeds, sigh. And the poison ivy.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Do you use your twillys to style your tira?   Does it take a maxi twilly?


I have only ONE twilly, LOL, and right now I don't know where it is. Regular old bobby pins work fine.


----------



## Mindi B

prepster said:


> I love that we are thinking around the world more about greening urban spaces, with resilient plants and creative vertical gardens, but we have a ways to go.  Do you have a space where you can grow some boxwoods and a few tomatoes in pots?  I mostly garden so that I can sit and look at it.  Lol!  So  I could probably very happily generate a satisfying space with a few clipped boxwoods in blue and white porcelain fishbowl containers, and some container grown veggies. * All I need is a comfortable chair, a good book,* *and a Chinese garden stool nearby to put my wine.*  After today, I could go for more leisure and less sweat.



This sounds wonderful.  Though nowadays, I'll settle for just the wine.


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> A friend just texted me this garden quote.  So true.....  "My rule of green thumb for mulch is to double my initial estimate of bags needed, and add three. Then I'll only be two bags short."


----------



## cremel

Bonjour from France. The past few days were hectic, baptism, kids being sick, family gathering etc. 

Kids are asleep and I could finally take photos...dropped by H store today. And was offered one Birkin 30. It's not exactly what I had hoped for. But it's very beautifully bright which is suitable for Spring/Summer, and I love the lining so I took it.  Blue Zanzibar with malachite lining. I got some jewelry and scarves too. 

Presenting H goodies from today:


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Bonjour from France. The past few days were hectic, baptism, kids being sick, family gathering etc.
> 
> Kids are asleep and I could finally take photos...dropped by H store today. And was offered one Birkin 30. It's not exactly what I had hoped for. But it's very beautifully bright which is suitable for Spring/Summer, and I love the lining so I took it.  Blue Zanzibar with malachite lining. I got some jewelry and scarves too.
> 
> Presenting H goodies from today:
> 
> View attachment 3687622
> 
> View attachment 3687623
> 
> View attachment 3687624
> 
> View attachment 3687627
> 
> View attachment 3687628



Very pretty cremel! Congratulations.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pretty shade of blue.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

cremel said:


> Bonjour from France. The past few days were hectic, baptism, kids being sick, family gathering etc.
> 
> Kids are asleep and I could finally take photos...dropped by H store today. And was offered one Birkin 30. It's not exactly what I had hoped for. But it's very beautifully bright which is suitable for Spring/Summer, and I love the lining so I took it.  Blue Zanzibar with malachite lining. I got some jewelry and scarves too.
> 
> Presenting H goodies from today:
> 
> View attachment 3687622
> 
> View attachment 3687623
> 
> View attachment 3687624
> 
> View attachment 3687627
> 
> View attachment 3687628



Congrats!!! Beautiful bag! And the twilly matches very well with it!


----------



## eagle1002us

lulilu said:


> I love the vertical garden trend!  So many live green walls appearing in buildings and outside of them.  I was in awe of SG's greenery.  There were high rises with not only garden rooftops, but entire floors devoted to plants and trees.  Such a great approach to hot, humid weather.


SG is ?


----------



## lulilu

eagle1002us said:


> SG is ?



Sorry -- Singapore; like HK for HongKong.


----------



## momasaurus

cremel said:


> Bonjour from France. The past few days were hectic, baptism, kids being sick, family gathering etc.
> 
> Kids are asleep and I could finally take photos...dropped by H store today. And was offered one Birkin 30. It's not exactly what I had hoped for. But it's very beautifully bright which is suitable for Spring/Summer, and I love the lining so I took it.  Blue Zanzibar with malachite lining. I got some jewelry and scarves too.
> 
> Presenting H goodies from today:
> 
> View attachment 3687622
> 
> View attachment 3687623
> 
> View attachment 3687624
> 
> View attachment 3687627
> 
> View attachment 3687628


Oh that B is really great! I love the colors!! Well done, cremel!


----------



## Genie27

Cremel, that is a beautiful blue!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cremel said:


> Bonjour from France. The past few days were hectic, baptism, kids being sick, family gathering etc.
> 
> Kids are asleep and I could finally take photos...dropped by H store today. And was offered one Birkin 30. It's not exactly what I had hoped for. But it's very beautifully bright which is suitable for Spring/Summer, and I love the lining so I took it.  Blue Zanzibar with malachite lining. I got some jewelry and scarves too.
> 
> Presenting H goodies from today:
> 
> View attachment 3687622
> 
> View attachment 3687623
> 
> View attachment 3687624
> 
> View attachment 3687627
> 
> View attachment 3687628



This is gorgeous!!! Enjoy!

My boutique is having an event this week, and their non-B/K/C stock is incredible. SLGs, small bolides, tons of Azalee, atoll and Zanzibar. They are holding a TPM Evelyn in Zanzibar for me - trying to decide. All my H bags are B/K and the only other bag I own is a western style calf hair/leather crossbody hobo, but it's the size of a GM Evelyn which means after 15 minutes my upper back hurts. Sometimes I just need to carry my wallet, phone and keys, so I'm thinking this might get some use?


----------



## Genie27

I finally wore my rock studs with my party outfit - these are the ones I debated with the cafe denizens about keeping.

I was on my feet for almost 3 hours and they were remarkably comfortable for as long as I was at the event. It's only when I left the event and tried to walk to my car that I felt the pain. 3 hours non stop standing is pretty good in my comfortable shoe department.

So, not too bad for a first outing in patent heels. They are easier to walk in than my slingbacks as I don't feel I'm going to fall out of the shoe. Anyway, here is my outfit if anyone wants to see how it turned out...I debated switching to my black dress, but I'm glad I wore this one since I hardly ever go to very social events.

Side note: I saw more C and H bags than any others. Not sure all were genuine though. :-/ Some boy bags, mini flaps, a so black, 2 Birkins, a jypsiere and Bal, Givenchy, Celine and some croc. And some nice neutral Choos and another pair of rockstuds.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Anyway, here is my outfit if anyone wants to see how it turned out...I debated switching to my black dress, but I'm glad I wore this one since I hardly ever go to very social events.



I really like pink and yellow as a color combo.  Very pleasing to my eye.  Not something you see very often.   Good colors for you.


----------



## katekluet

BBC said:


> This is gorgeous!!! Enjoy!
> 
> My boutique is having an event this week, and their non-B/K/C stock is incredible. SLGs, small bolides, tons of Azalee, atoll and Zanzibar. They are holding a TPM Evelyn in Zanzibar for me - trying to decide. All my H bags are B/K and the only other bag I own is a western style calf hair/leather crossbody hobo, but it's the size of a GM Evelyn which means after 15 minutes my upper back hurts. Sometimes I just need to carry my wallet, phone and keys, so I'm thinking this might get some use?


BBC,I have one and I just love it...holds Calvi,sunnies, keys, phone. So comfortable to wear cross body when doing errands, walking dog, etc. very soft and lightweight also...a cute pop of color in that size. enjoy the event!


----------



## cremel

Thank you ladies for your kind comments!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji8]apologize for my uninteresting posts. I wanted to write more about French market and grocery observations as well as H boutique experience but I just could not find enough quiet time alone. 

I am getting ready for some family activities but wanted to quickly comment on this:

BBC the TPM Zanzibar would work great for you. I tried it yesterday. Price here is 1240 euros I think.  I have similar problems as you when the bag gets heavy. I agree 100% with Kateklute. It looks best when it's a pop color which Zanzibar is.  If it's not a Zanzibar I would have got it yesterday... cannot buy two Zanzibar bags on the same day. [emoji1]


----------



## lulilu

BBC said:


> This is gorgeous!!! Enjoy!
> 
> My boutique is having an event this week, and their non-B/K/C stock is incredible. SLGs, small bolides, tons of Azalee, atoll and Zanzibar. They are holding a TPM Evelyn in Zanzibar for me - trying to decide. All my H bags are B/K and the only other bag I own is a western style calf hair/leather crossbody hobo, but it's the size of a GM Evelyn which means after 15 minutes my upper back hurts. Sometimes I just need to carry my wallet, phone and keys, so I'm thinking this might get some use?



What kind of event, BBC?  Is this one of the NYC stores or another?  Definitely get the evelyne.  It would round out your collection.  Now that i don't work, I reach for mine a lot.  So easy to carry.  (and that is a great color too)


----------



## Notorious Pink

lulilu said:


> What kind of event, BBC?  Is this one of the NYC stores or another?  Definitely get the evelyne.  It would round out your collection.  Now that i don't work, I reach for mine a lot.  So easy to carry.  (and that is a great color too)



Thanks so much for your input! They have an Azalee too, but do I really "need" two bags in that color? Plus the Evelyne is meant to be casual, I want a darker color I don't have to worry about as much.

lulilu, every year Manhasset has a two day Mother's Day event. Usually scarf tying, h'ors d'oeuvres and an H photo booth. This year they're also doing something special for the St Louis Crystal department on Friday. I will definitely go tomorrow, but I may stop by today as well. I like bringing DS1 because we always do the photo together. As he gets older, he also has a good opinion on what goes with what and he knows what I already have.


----------



## lulilu

BBC said:


> Thanks so much for your input! They have an Azalee too, but do I really "need" two bags in that color? Plus the Evelyne is meant to be casual, I want a darker color I don't have to worry about as much.
> 
> lulilu, every year Manhasset has a two day Mother's Day event. Usually scarf tying, h'ors d'oeuvres and an H photo booth. This year they're also doing something special for the St Louis Crystal department on Friday. I will definitely go tomorrow, but I may stop by today as well. I like bringing DS1 because we always do the photo together. As he gets older, he also has a good opinion on what goes with what and he knows what I already have.



I thought it might be Manhasset.  Sounds like a lot of fun.  And I love that you and DS1 do it together.
I would suggest a darker color as well.  The bag should be carefree as well as easy to carry.


----------



## scarf1

Greetings! 
Been spending the morning playing with clothes and scarves, trying to figure out what to take on upcoming trip.
Will be gone for 5 weeks, so I need OPTIONS! Think I have enough scarves?
15 total - 1 CSGM, 4-90s, 1 cotton/silk 100, 2 70s, 1 GM moussie, 1 90 moussie, 5 moussie stoles.


----------



## Love Of My Life

scarf1 said:


> Greetings!
> Been spending the morning playing with clothes and scarves, trying to figure out what to take on upcoming trip.
> Will be gone for 5 weeks, so I need OPTIONS! Think I have enough scarves?
> 15 total - 1 CSGM, 4-90s, 1 cotton/silk 100, 2 70s, 1 GM moussie, 1 90 moussie, 5 moussie stoles.
> View attachment 3688632



Plenty of options I'd say!! Enjoy your 5 weeks


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Greetings!
> Been spending the morning playing with clothes and scarves, trying to figure out what to take on upcoming trip.
> Will be gone for 5 weeks, so I need OPTIONS! Think I have enough scarves?
> 15 total - 1 CSGM, 4-90s, 1 cotton/silk 100, 2 70s, 1 GM moussie, 1 90 moussie, 5 moussie stoles.
> View attachment 3688632



Great options!


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Greetings!
> Been spending the morning playing with clothes and scarves, trying to figure out what to take on upcoming trip.
> Will be gone for 5 weeks, so I need OPTIONS! Think I have enough scarves?
> 15 total - 1 CSGM, 4-90s, 1 cotton/silk 100, 2 70s, 1 GM moussie, 1 90 moussie, 5 moussie stoles.
> View attachment 3688632



I love the ones I recognize.   The overall colors of your collection appeal to me.   What is the one that is lower front and center?  Lots of colors and more detail than some of the others.  Really like it.  Might need to own it.


----------



## tabbi001

cremel said:


> Bonjour from France. The past few days were hectic, baptism, kids being sick, family gathering etc.
> 
> Kids are asleep and I could finally take photos...dropped by H store today. And was offered one Birkin 30. It's not exactly what I had hoped for. But it's very beautifully bright which is suitable for Spring/Summer, and I love the lining so I took it.  Blue Zanzibar with malachite lining. I got some jewelry and scarves too.
> 
> Presenting H goodies from today:
> 
> View attachment 3687622
> 
> View attachment 3687623
> 
> View attachment 3687624
> 
> View attachment 3687627
> 
> View attachment 3687628


Such a pretty blue!!! And I spy a lot of other boxes. Looks like you had a great time shopping 



Genie27 said:


> I finally wore my rock studs with my party outfit - these are the ones I debated with the cafe denizens about keeping.
> 
> I was on my feet for almost 3 hours and they were remarkably comfortable for as long as I was at the event. It's only when I left the event and tried to walk to my car that I felt the pain. 3 hours non stop standing is pretty good in my comfortable shoe department.
> 
> So, not too bad for a first outing in patent heels. They are easier to walk in than my slingbacks as I don't feel I'm going to fall out of the shoe. Anyway, here is my outfit if anyone wants to see how it turned out...I debated switching to my black dress, but I'm glad I wore this one since I hardly ever go to very social events.
> 
> Side note: I saw more C and H bags than any others. Not sure all were genuine though. :-/ Some boy bags, mini flaps, a so black, 2 Birkins, a jypsiere and Bal, Givenchy, Celine and some croc. And some nice neutral Choos and another pair of rockstuds.


You carry the colors so well!


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> I love the ones I recognize.   The overall colors of your collection appeal to me.   What is the one that is lower front and center?  Lots of colors and more detail than some of the others.  Really like it.  Might need to own it.


Actually the reason you don't recognize it is because it is not an Hermes scarf. They are all H scarves except for 2 in the bottom row between the rose compas 70 ( far left) and the rose compas blue mousseline.
The one in blues, grey, pink, green is by Leonard. The one in the very center has an Indian  theme with paisley and people. It is by Wolff and descourtis. It is a small textile company with a shop in the galleries Vivienne in Paris. As far as I know, no web store.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Not to burst your bubble, but.....
> It would not include any aftermarket items.


Aftermarket is what?


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> This is gorgeous!!! Enjoy!
> 
> My boutique is having an event this week, and their non-B/K/C stock is incredible. SLGs, small bolides, tons of Azalee, atoll and Zanzibar. They are holding a TPM Evelyn in Zanzibar for me - trying to decide. All my H bags are B/K and the only other bag I own is a western style calf hair/leather crossbody hobo, but it's the size of a GM Evelyn which means after 15 minutes my upper back hurts. Sometimes I just need to carry my wallet, phone and keys, so I'm thinking this might get some use?


You've sold me.


----------



## eagle1002us

CoastalCouture said:


> I sew mainly as a hobby. Chanel jackets take a lot more time than regular tailored lined jackets. It is too much hand work for my fingers and hands to do in a rush. I could not do this for a living.
> 
> I have dabbled in wearable art somewhat. My sewing attention span comes and goes from year to year. There's been quilting, wearable art, hand dyed fabrics, heirloom sewing, and now couture sewing. All the while garment sewing for myself while these other things come and go, always upping the skill level.
> 
> I'm glad you are a fan of Threads. You can find articles pertaining to Chanel jackets in Issues No. 121 and 122 from 2005. The first is called "Inside a Chanel Jacket" and has the general flow of the project. The second article in issue #122 is called "Setting a Sleeve by Hand". There is also Issue No.151 from 2010 with an article called "Coco's Cuffs". I know there have been others but, I happen to have these handy.


I do appreciate your mention of Britex.   I was probably there a couple of decades or so ago.   However, after you mentioned them I looked up grosgrain ribbon which I use to finish the waists of skirts.  I like everything to match as much as possible.  And, they have some teal ribbon so I may order some.  Local store doesn't, neither does Mood.  

 Did you ever buy from one of those swatching services, I think one is called Fabrics in Vogue, something like that?  Do you order fabric from overseas via email?   That would be great, to have all the world's fabric (so to speak) at my disposal.  
When I am really going at a project, usually a jacket, fairly often including lining, my shoulders kill me after about 6 hours.   Do you get shoulder strain?


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> I hope my post did not come across as being boastful. My intent was to express satisfaction in achieving something artistic which is a part of my brain that is eclipsed by concrete scientific thoughts.


You deserve to be proud of yourself, that's a big task making curtain/drapes.


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> Here it is already too late to get ahead of the weeds, sigh. And the poison ivy.


Ticks..   We have a small wooded park nearby but when I think about walking in it . . .  A co-worker who came down with Rocky Mountain Spotted fever returned from being packed in ice, the sickest he'd ever been.   He worked in his garden but he said (outraged voice):  Ticks drop down from trees!  

I know enough to stay out of weedy grasses that need cutting but the tree bit probably necessitates a hat.  Ugh.  That would be hot in the summer.

I never got a tick on me when hiking in the Shenandoahs but a friend went to Bull Run which had a lot of ticks and they really liked her.   Moma, how do you protect yourself from ticks when hiking/camping?


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I finally wore my rock studs with my party outfit - these are the ones I debated with the cafe denizens about keeping.
> 
> I was on my feet for almost 3 hours and they were remarkably comfortable for as long as I was at the event. It's only when I left the event and tried to walk to my car that I felt the pain. 3 hours non stop standing is pretty good in my comfortable shoe department.
> 
> So, not too bad for a first outing in patent heels. They are easier to walk in than my slingbacks as I don't feel I'm going to fall out of the shoe. Anyway, here is my outfit if anyone wants to see how it turned out...I debated switching to my black dress, but I'm glad I wore this one since I hardly ever go to very social events.
> 
> Side note: I saw more C and H bags than any others. Not sure all were genuine though. :-/ Some boy bags, mini flaps, a so black, 2 Birkins, a jypsiere and Bal, Givenchy, Celine and some croc. And some nice neutral Choos and another pair of rockstuds.


Festive!   And very pretty, the whole outfit!


----------



## Genie27

eagle1002us said:


> Aftermarket is what?


Resale/the bay etc. Non H store purchases. Like a spoiler or chrome rims on a car.


----------



## Genie27

I actually wore a jacket over the dress most of the evening, but didn't get a picture with that.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> Ticks..   We have a small wooded park nearby but when I think about walking in it . . .  A co-worker who came down with Rocky Mountain Spotted fever returned from being packed in ice, the sickest he'd ever been.   He worked in his garden but he said (outraged voice):  Ticks drop down from trees!
> 
> I know enough to stay out of weedy grasses that need cutting but the tree bit probably necessitates a hat.  Ugh.  That would be hot in the summer.
> 
> I never got a tick on me when hiking in the Shenandoahs but a friend went to Bull Run which had a lot of ticks and they really liked her.   Moma, how do you protect yourself from ticks when hiking/camping?



Ha. I live in tick central. Not five minutes ago DH picked one off the dog. Seriously, it's so bad where I live, in the nice weather we generally do daily tick checks and otherwise just keep an eye out for symptoms. What creeps me out is that he found the tick on my dog when the dog was sitting on my bed. Argh! [emoji33]


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Actually the reason you don't recognize it is because it is not an Hermes scarf. They are all H scarves except for 2 in the bottom row between the rose compas 70 ( far left) and the rose compas blue mousseline.
> The one in blues, grey, pink, green is by Leonard. The one in the very center has an Indian  theme with paisley and people. *It is by Wolff and descourtis. It is a small textile company with a shop in the galleries Vivienne in Paris. As far as I know, no web store*.



No web store but I have purchased from her via internet.   Last summer I took a pic of something in her window when she was closed.   Croisette gave me her contact info and I purchased via email and cc.


----------



## chaneljewel

BBC said:


> Ha. I live in tick central. Not five minutes ago DH picked one off the dog. Seriously, it's so bad where I live, in the nice weather we generally do daily tick checks and otherwise just keep an eye out for symptoms. What creeps me out is that he found the tick on my dog when the dog was sitting on my bed. Argh! [emoji33]



Just saw on national news tonight that tick/Lyme disease will be worse this summer because of the mild winter. I guess there's an abundance of white footed mice which indicates the number of ticks.  News said to be diligent in checking for ticks as they can be as small as a pinhead.


----------



## Mindi B

Yup, it's tick central in our area as well, BBC (we're near you geographically).  I've found a bunch on the dogs already, when I usually won't see any until mid-summer.  The dogs' anti-flea and tick meds are supposed to kill any ticks that attach, but who wants to let it get that far?  So we are instituting tick checks, too.  I made the mistake of reading an article about a new tick-borne illness that makes Lyme look like a walk in the park. Eeesh.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> Yup, it's tick central in our area, BBC.  I've found a bunch on the dogs already, when I usually won't see any until mid-summer.  The dogs' anti-flea and tick meds are supposed to kill any ticks that attach, but who wants to let it get that far?  So we are instituting tick checks, too.  I made the mistake of reading an article about a new tick-borne illness that makes Lyme look like a walk in the park. Eeesh.



I read the article too...frightening.


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> Ticks..   We have a small wooded park nearby but when I think about walking in it . . .  A co-worker who came down with Rocky Mountain Spotted fever returned from being packed in ice, the sickest he'd ever been.   He worked in his garden but he said (outraged voice):  Ticks drop down from trees!
> 
> I know enough to stay out of weedy grasses that need cutting but the tree bit probably necessitates a hat.  Ugh.  That would be hot in the summer.
> 
> I never got a tick on me when hiking in the Shenandoahs but a friend went to Bull Run which had a lot of ticks and they really liked her.   Moma, how do you protect yourself from ticks when hiking/camping?


Ticks are everywhere where I live also, and Lyme disease is common. When I find one on me I freak out briefly, then try to forget about it. But that's how I deal with all medical / health related issues. I know this is not mature behavior.


----------



## momasaurus

Mindi B said:


> Yup, it's tick central in our area as well, BBC (we're near you geographically).  I've found a bunch on the dogs already, when I usually won't see any until mid-summer.  The dogs' anti-flea and tick meds are supposed to kill any ticks that attach, but who wants to let it get that far?  So we are instituting tick checks, too.  I made the mistake of reading an article about a new tick-borne illness that makes Lyme look like a walk in the park. Eeesh.


What stuff do you use on the dogs? Now that I'm caring for DDsaurus' pet, I really need to step up the protection.


----------



## Mindi B

moma, I give the dogs a once-a-month oral med called "NexGuard."  I also give them a similar anti-heartworm med called "HeartGuard."  There are definitely pet owners who will tell you these are poisons and you shouldn't use them, but my dogs have done fine with both and I prefer to be proactive about insect-borne illnesses.  So that's me.  If your granddog has a vet, he/she is the best source of advice, of course!


----------



## prepster

The heavy gardening is done for Spring/Summer.  Everything is weeded, planted, pruned and mulched.  The tomatoes and peppers are happily buried in the raised beds.  The pots are filled with baby-sized annual flowers and now it is raining.  Ahhhh.... big sigh.  Lol!  DH can't understand why I can't just let the crew come in and do it without my (so-called) "helping"  but too often boxwoods have looked as if they'd been attacked by a psychotic barber.  In any case, I am taking the day off.



momasaurus said:


> What stuff do you use on the dogs? Now that I'm caring for DDsaurus' pet, I really need to step up the protection.





Mindi B said:


> moma, I give the dogs a once-a-month oral med called "NexGuard."  I also give them a similar anti-heartworm med called "HeartGuard."  There are definitely pet owners who will tell you these are poisons and you shouldn't use them, but my dogs have done fine with both and I prefer to be proactive about insect-borne illnesses.  So that's me.  If your granddog has a vet, he/she is the best source of advice, of course!



We use Nexguard/Heartguard too.  Plus he wears a Seresto tick collar, which is probably overkill, but we have crazy numbers of ticks.  I was always concerned that we would bring them in on clothes or shoes so I have little robot vacuums that operate during the day.  Amazingly, even with a housekeeper those little dudes pick up a lot of stuff.



cremel said:


> Bonjour from France. The past few days were hectic, baptism, kids being sick, family gathering etc.
> 
> Kids are asleep and I could finally take photos...dropped by H store today. And was offered one Birkin 30. It's not exactly what I had hoped for. But it's very beautifully bright which is suitable for Spring/Summer, and I love the lining so I took it.  Blue Zanzibar with malachite lining. I got some jewelry and scarves too.
> 
> Presenting H goodies from today:
> 
> View attachment 3687622
> 
> View attachment 3687623
> 
> View attachment 3687624
> 
> View attachment 3687627
> 
> View attachment 3687628



What a beautiful color for summer!  Yummy!



scarf1 said:


> Actually the reason you don't recognize it is because it is not an Hermes scarf. They are all H scarves except for 2 in the bottom row between the rose compas 70 ( far left) and the rose compas blue mousseline.
> The one in blues, grey, pink, green is by Leonard. The one in the very center has an Indian  theme with paisley and people. It is by Wolff and descourtis. It is a small textile company with a shop in the galleries Vivienne in Paris. As far as I know, no web store.



Lovely scarves!  You will look marvelous.



Genie27 said:


> I actually wore a jacket over the dress most of the evening, but didn't get a picture with that.



You look great!  Bring on the warm weather and parties!  Good to hear the comfort report on your Rockstuds.  That is always of great interest because I am a shoe wimp.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> The heavy gardening is done for Spring/Summer.  Everything is weeded, planted, pruned and mulched.  The tomatoes and peppers are happily buried in the raised beds.  The pots are filled with baby-sized annual flowers and now it is raining.  Ahhhh.... big sigh.  Lol!  DH can't understand why I can't just let the crew come in and do it without my (so-called) "helping"  but too many boxwoods have looked as if they'd been attacked by a psychotic barber.  In any case, I am taking the day off.
> 
> 
> 
> We use Nexguard/Heartguard too.  Plus he wears a Seresto tick collar, which is probably overkill, but we have crazy numbers of ticks.  I was always concerned that we would bring them in on clothes or shoes so I have little robot vacuums that operate during the day.  Amazingly, even with a Housekeeper those little dudes pick up a lot of stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful color for summer!  Yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely scarves!  You will look marvelous.
> 
> 
> 
> You look great!  Bring on the warm weather and parties!  Good to hear the comfort report on your Rockstuds.  That is always of great interest because I am a shoe wimp and don't suffer for beauty well at all.



So prepster that's it until fall for you? My crew will have two come back to my house two times plus the fall cleanup. On those two trips they spend about 2 days cutting back perennials that have finished blooming. And if we have to trim trees at all that will be an extra ordeal. They cut the grass and weed weekly. I manage the containers which is all I can do working full time. And this is the bare minimum. I told them last year that it's not a museum. It doesn't have to look perfect. Just keep it healthy And looking decent. 

Between this, the deer and the ticks i would much rather go back to the city. But DH loves the suburbs.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> No web store but I have purchased from her via internet.   Last summer I took a pic of something in her window when she was closed.   Croisette gave me her contact info and I purchased via email and cc.


Would love to see a pic!


----------



## lulilu

Ticks are bad in our area too.  They say that this summer will be very bad because we had a warm winter, which apparently wasn't sufficient to kill off enough of them.  My dogs have two different anti-tick meds right now.  I am loathe to put on a collar as I hate the idea of the chemicals.  My Moose got lyme disease when he was a pup and we thought he was dying.  Even doc couldn't figure it out but decided to give him meds for lyme as a last resort.  Moose was better within days.  And when the kids were little, exDH always took them on a number of summer trips because he didn't work summers.  He called me from FL saying DD1 had big red spots all over.  In those days there was no facetime or emailing of photos so he brought him home for the doctor.  Diagnosed and treated as lyme and was gone within days.  I thought I worried with lyme disease out there.  Now I will lose sleep over spotted fever -- is that centralized out west?
(I missed the others' posts when i wrote this.  Do you think the seresta collar is a good idea?
Prepster I am jealous you have your annuals planted.  All of mine are sitting in flats outside waiting to be planted.  You did a huge job -- annuals alone take a ton of work.  It's raining here too, so I missed that opportunity, but I was too tired from spending a couple of hours at the nursery picking them out - ha.)


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So preparers that's it until fall for you? My crew will have two come back to my house two times plus the fall cleanup. On those two trips they spend about 2 days cutting back perennials that have finished blooming. And if we have to trim trees at all that will be an extra ordeal. They cut the grass and weed weekly. I manage the containers which is all I can do working full time. And this is the bare minimum. I told them last year that it's not a museum. It doesn't have to look perfect. Just keep it healthy And looking decent.
> 
> Between this, the deer and the ticks i would much rather go back to the city. But DH loves the suburbs.



It is not a museum.  Lol!  I can hear you saying that.  That sounds like DH.  It depends on how much it rains and if we have any major storms.  I've had years where it stays mild and just keeps raining into June and have had to do the entire pruning circus _again_.  But the hedges are done and that is one of the biggest jobs.  Usually the grass gets cut once a week and a helper does the daily maintenance--weeds, watering pots that don't get irrigation, pruning shrubs by branch as they get shaggy, fountains etc.  Plus I go out every morning for about 30 minutes and fiddle around.  (Like yesterday morning I cut back the tree peonies before coffee.)  The fountains are not all running yet, and the pool still needs to be opened.  It never stops, and I'm probably kidding myself that it is easier after the spring clean-up, but I always feel better.  Lol!  The great thing about Mother Nature is she always has the last word. And she has a terrific sense of humor.

We were talking about The Thomas Crowne Affair, and I was thinking about their breakfast on the balcony.  I love that scene, and was thinking how nice it would be to just water a few pots in the morning and have coffee overlooking a little courtyard.  A friend famously says he won't live anywhere that he can't pee in his front yard.  So that's DH's response whenever I talk about down-sizing and moving to the city.



lulilu said:


> Ticks are bad in our area too.  They say that this summer will be very bad because we had a warm winter, which apparently wasn't sufficient to kill off enough of them.  My dogs have two different anti-tick meds right now.  I am loathe to put on a collar as I hate the idea of the chemicals.  My Moose got lyme disease when he was a pup and we thought he was dying.  Even doc couldn't figure it out but decided to give him meds for lyme as a last resort.  Moose was better within days.  And when the kids were little, exDH always took them on a number of summer trips because he didn't work summers.  He called me from FL saying DD1 had big red spots all over.  In those days there was no facetime or emailing of photos so he brought him home for the doctor.  Diagnosed and treated as lyme and was gone within days.  I thought I worried with lyme disease out there.  Now I will lose sleep over spotted fever -- is that centralized out west?
> (I missed the others' posts when i wrote this.  Do you think the seresta collar is a good idea?
> Prepster I am jealous you have your annuals planted.  All of mine are sitting in flats outside waiting to be planted.  You did a huge job -- annuals alone take a ton of work.  It's raining here too, so I missed that opportunity, but I was too tired from spending a couple of hours at the nursery picking them out - ha.)



Every year I say, "This is absolutely the _last year_ I'm doing all of these pots.  Next year they are all getting Boxwoods. This is ridiculous!"  DH just rolls his eyes.  But then I stop by the garden center and get all sorts of new ideas, and the next thing you know, we're doing containers again.  I say the same thing at Christmas.  We have a really good garden center nearby with some very creative designers. Which is unfortunate. 

I'm not sure about the collar.  It had good reviews so I started buying them, and then my vet put him on Nexguard, and I just left the collar on.  I'm mystified that they work, but they seem to.


----------



## Notorious Pink

We do the nexguard and heart guard too but the additional collar didn't make a difference. And poor Charlie also had Lyme...it was so sad, but he was so much better when he was diagnosed and treated. 

As far as we go, there were a few years when we would find a tick on Luke (DS2) every year. One time a tick literally fell out of his ear!!!!! Oh, he was so traumatized with that one, he was maybe six or seven and for days he slept with his hands covering his ears. [emoji20][emoji20][emoji20]


----------



## Mindi B

_I_ am traumatized by that one!  Earmuffs, here I come.


----------



## arlv8500

BBC said:


> Ha. I live in tick central. Not five minutes ago DH picked one off the dog. Seriously, it's so bad where I live, in the nice weather we generally do daily tick checks and otherwise just keep an eye out for symptoms. What creeps me out is that he found the tick on my dog when the dog was sitting on my bed. Argh! [emoji33]



say what? there are ticks here?!!!!!!! .... -_-


----------



## lulilu

BBC did you use the new seresta collar?  It is supposed to be much more effective than the old flea/tick collars (and costs much more too).

I use both pills too.  Oy.  Always something to worry about, whether it's kids or dogs.  (We've had an occasional tick on a kid, but I am rubbing my ear right now BBC!  Poor DS2!)


----------



## prepster

BBC said:


> We do the nexguard and heart guard too but the additional collar didn't make a difference. And poor Charlie also had Lyme...it was so sad, but he was so much better when he was diagnosed and treated.
> 
> As far as we go, there were a few years when we would find a tick on Luke (DS2) every year. One time a tick literally fell out of his ear!!!!! Oh, he was so traumatized with that one, he was maybe six or seven and for days he slept with his hands covering his ears. [emoji20][emoji20][emoji20]



Oh aargh!  Poor guy!  

As much time as I spend outside and around animals I could get myself totally freaked out about bugs (or pretty much anything in nature).  But I try to just chill.  Otherwise I'd never leave the house.    Lol!


----------



## Notorious Pink

arlv8500 said:


> say what? there are ticks here?!!!!!!! .... -_-



Not where You are, sweetie! There are no deer where you are. [emoji8]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> _I_ am traumatized by that one!  Earmuffs, here I come.



I know! He took off his bike helmet and his ear itched so he scratched it and the tick FELL OUT!!!! Ewww!!!



lulilu said:


> BBC did you use the new seresta collar?  It is supposed to be much more effective than the old flea/tick collars (and costs much more too).
> 
> I use both pills too.  Oy.  Always something to worry about, whether it's kids or dogs.  (We've had an occasional tick on a kid, but I am rubbing my ear right now BBC!  Poor DS2!)



The collar for Charlie or DS?? It's tempting! Joking (and I refuse to use anything with DEET near the kids)!!! But sorta tempting because poor guy has had like FIVE ticks!!!



prepster said:


> Oh aargh!  Poor guy!
> 
> As much time as I spend outside and around animals I could get myself totally freaked out about bugs (or pretty much anything in nature).  But I try to just chill.  Otherwise I'd never leave the house.    Lol!



It's just all about the tick checks [emoji1360]


----------



## Mindi B

Wrong thread.  And I haven't even had a cocktail.  Sheesh.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Ha. I live in tick central. Not five minutes ago DH picked one off the dog. Seriously, it's so bad where I live, in the nice weather we generally do daily tick checks and otherwise just keep an eye out for symptoms. What creeps me out is that he found the tick on my dog when the dog was sitting on my bed. Argh! [emoji33]


If that happened to me, my dismantled bed would be sitting on the sidewalk within 15 min waiting for trash pickup.   But the dog has a tick collar, right?  I thought that would keep ticks off of dogs.   Every time I think of us getting a pet something like this gives me a reality check.   We have a little community center with a small patio/garden area.  It has weathered wooden benches.  It's pleasant to sit there but within 5 sec. I start thinking about ticks falling from the sky, from overhead trees, crawling about in the bench beneath the trees.  I am not a sun worshiper but my preference is to sit in some other kind of chair, preferably plastic, out in the sun since I've heard ticks don't like the sun.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Yup, it's tick central in our area as well, BBC (we're near you geographically).  I've found a bunch on the dogs already, when I usually won't see any until mid-summer.  The dogs' anti-flea and tick meds are supposed to kill any ticks that attach, but who wants to let it get that far?  So we are instituting tick checks, too.  I made the mistake of reading an article about a new tick-borne illness that makes Lyme look like a walk in the park. Eeesh.


Oh, no, consider sharing the name of that so I can gross myself out with fear!


----------



## eagle1002us

arlv8500 said:


> say what? there are ticks here?!!!!!!! .... -_-


Anybody who wants to volunteer where these "tick central" areas are pls do so.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> I read the article too...frightening.


Where is that article?  can you post a link?


----------



## Mindi B

I'm in the Northeast, near NYC.  Near the town for which Lyme Disease was named.  Oh, joy. 
The "new" tick-borne disease is rare and certainly most ticks won't transmit it, but it has the potential to be neurologically devastating.  Never a fun prospect.  Global warming: fun in the sun!


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> Oh aargh!  Poor guy!
> 
> As much time as I spend outside and around animals I could get myself totally freaked out about bugs (or pretty much anything in nature).  But I try to just chill.  Otherwise I'd never leave the house.    Lol!


Well, you said it:  never leave the house.  That's pretty much me.  I mean, I have to go to work, and run errands, but I am not big on sitting outside.   DH is but we have a big patio with no greenery but pleasant nonetheless.   He goes with a book but always winds up napping.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> I'm in the Northeast, near NYC.  Near the town for which Lyme Disease was named.  Oh, joy.
> The "new" tick-borne disease is rare and certainly most ticks won't transmit it, but it has the potential to be neurologically devastating.  Never a fun prospect.  Global warming: fun in the sun!


I think global warming contributes to weird weather cycles so that some areas get altogether too much rain and some not enough.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> I'm in the Northeast, near NYC.  Near the town for which Lyme Disease was named.  Oh, joy.
> The "new" tick-borne disease is rare and certainly most ticks won't transmit it, but it has the potential to be neurologically devastating.  Never a fun prospect.  Global warming: fun in the sun!


For some reason I thought you were around Baltimore.  It must be nice to leave near NYC.   For us, it's an expedition on the train.   I like the train but I also like the ACELA which is expensive, so we can't just up and go that often.   Besides, once we're there there is just so much to see.


----------



## arlv8500

BBC said:


> Not where You are, sweetie! There are no deer where you are. [emoji8]



oh thank goodness.. can they perhaps maybe make their way over here somehow? :s


----------



## Notorious Pink

I live on the north shore of Long Island - the "gold coast" [emoji38] there's lots of wooded land here. Here's the thing: we get two types of ticks, dog ticks and deer ticks. Dog ticks are easy to spot and although ugly, they do not carry Lyme. That's what we see quite often here. DS2 has been bitten several times.

What did we do? Nothing. There is nothing to do. 

Lyme disease takes a while to transmit. The tick must be attached to you for at least 36-48 hours to transmit Lyme. And while the deer ticks are tiny, as they bite you they get bigger and easier to see (plus it's attached). So anything biting you for an hour or two won't transmit. That's why daily tick checks are great.

IF you get bitten by any tick, you can save the tick and have it tested, which I have done. A doctor will not give you antibiotics prophylactically. If the tick tests positive OR you are bitten and/or show symptoms, then you need treatment. So he was bitten and we kept an eye on him and fortunately he was ok.

The only tick we had that tested positive was one that was crawling on me. DS1 was shooting on a film set upstate. It didn't bite me, but I did save it. It tested positive and they did offer me antibiotics.


----------



## Notorious Pink

arlv8500 said:


> oh thank goodness.. can they perhaps maybe make their way over here somehow? :s



Ticks are really not the critters I'd worry about where you are!!! [emoji8]


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Would love to see a pic!



Here is the pic from the window.   This scarf lives on the back of one of the living room couches.   I enjoy it being there.  Just bought a what I thought were compatible pillows in pink and in purple.  But they  turned out to be pillow covers.  Sigh.   But they are beautiful.   When they get their stuffing, I will post a pic of that happy family.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Here is the pic from the window.   This scarf lives on the back of one of the living room couches.   I enjoy it being there.  Just bought a what I thought were compatible pillows in pink and in purple.  But they  turned out to be pillow covers.  Sigh.   But they are beautiful.   When they get their stuffing, I will post a pic of that happy family.
> 
> View attachment 3689837


Beautiful!


----------



## Cordeliere

Well since we are talking about spring, let's talk about squirrel romance.    There are lots of large oak trees here so there are lots of squirrels.   We have one that loves to hang out on the fence post outside our kitchen window.   He could hang out anywhere but he loves that spot.   We have a fake harlequin moose on the wall in the kitchen.   So if you have a moose, and then you have a squirrel, it is mandatory that you name the squirrel "Rocky" after Rocky and Bullwinkle.   What does Rocky do on this fence post?   He eats.  He sleeps.  And early on Saturday evening, he grooms himself.   The grooming is methodical.   He combs his fur with his toe nails, covering a section at a time on both sides of his body.  So here is Rocky lounging on the fence.




Rocky has a girlfriend.   Her name is Lucy.  She lives in the next door neighbor's tree.   They visit each other's pad.   Their markings are the same, but she has a few pounds on him.   Rocky looks young and thin.  Lucy has mature hips.   Lucy has been playing coy.   She turns her back on him and eats.    It is like she is saying "If you think you are going to get anywhere with me, you have to feed me."

Last week she had him over to her pad.  We just happened to be sitting out by the pool, and saw the event.  Here is how it went.   She turns her back on him.   He is on a branch a couple of feet away.    He tries to leap on her.   She casually steps aside, and he does a face plant in the branch.   He circles around back to his spot on the original branch and tries again.   This time she puts her front paw out and it throws his balance off and he misses the branch and her both and embarrassingly falls.   This just turns him on.   He tries again.   On about the 4th try, he lands on her.   Sad to say, squirrel sex only lasts about 10 or 15 seconds.  But they seemed happy.  Really happy.

So with squirrels, the foreplay is nothing special, the act is astonishingly short, but the after play is something to behold.   They always chase each other around and run on the electrical wires.   But they did a whole new thing in the after glow.   I have never seen them be so acrobatic.    They looked like trapeze artists.  It was like they were swinging from vines.   Since there were no vines I don't know how they did what they did, but it was graceful and beautiful.   I am sure if we understood squirrel sounds, they had to be singing.  The birds who are all trying to find mates, provided a back up chorus.  

And of course, DH tried to capture the whole thing on his cell phone.   Because we all know that if it is not video'd, it didn't really happen.  Rocky and Lucy didn't even notice him standing about 10 feet away.   Didn't destroy the mood for them at all.  But it was dusk, so the video was just dark.


----------



## 911snowball

That was fabulous, Cordeliere. You are a wonderful narrator of nature!


----------



## Cordeliere

911snowball said:


> That was fabulous, Cordeliere. You are a wonderful narrator of nature!



Thank you.


----------



## Genie27

Yes! The David Attenborough of the Cafe. That was lovely, Cordie. I could see it all unfold in my mind.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Yes! The David Attenborough of the Cafe. That was lovely, Cordie. I could see it all unfold in my mind.



You are too kind.   Glad you could picture it.  Rocky is such a cutie.


----------



## Moirai

cremel said:


> Bonjour from France. The past few days were hectic, baptism, kids being sick, family gathering etc.
> 
> Kids are asleep and I could finally take photos...dropped by H store today. And was offered one Birkin 30. It's not exactly what I had hoped for. But it's very beautifully bright which is suitable for Spring/Summer, and I love the lining so I took it.  Blue Zanzibar with malachite lining. I got some jewelry and scarves too.
> 
> Presenting H goodies from today:
> 
> View attachment 3687622
> 
> View attachment 3687623
> 
> View attachment 3687624
> 
> View attachment 3687627
> 
> View attachment 3687628


Congrats, cremel! It's a beautiful blue and the lining makes it extra special. Hope you are enjoying your trip. Love to see the other items when you get the chance.



eagle1002us said:


> You deserve to be proud of yourself, that's a big task making curtain/drapes.


Thank you, eagle! Wish I knew more. Sometimes I think that it would be nice to be able to do my own alterations.



Cordeliere said:


> Well since we are talking about spring, let's talk about squirrel romance.    There are lots of large oak trees here so there are lots of squirrels.   We have one that loves to hang out on the fence post outside our kitchen window.   He could hang out anywhere but he loves that spot.   We have a fake harlequin moose on the wall in the kitchen.   So if you have a moose, and then you have a squirrel, it is mandatory that you name the squirrel "Rocky" after Rocky and Bullwinkle.   What does Rocky do on this fence post?   He eats.  He sleeps.  And early on Saturday evening, he grooms himself.   The grooming is methodical.   He combs his fur with his toe nails, covering a section at a time on both sides of his body.  So here is Rocky lounging on the fence.
> 
> View attachment 3689862
> 
> 
> Rocky has a girlfriend.   Her name is Lucy.  She lives in the next door neighbor's tree.   They visit each other's pad.   Their markings are the same, but she has a few pounds on him.   Rocky looks young and thin.  Lucy has mature hips.   Lucy has been playing coy.   She turns her back on him and eats.    It is like she is saying "If you think you are going to get anywhere with me, you have to feed me."
> 
> Last week she had him over to her pad.  We just happened to be sitting out by the pool, and saw the event.  Here is how it went.   She turns her back on him.   He is on a branch a couple of feet away.    He tries to leap on her.   She casually steps aside, and he does a face plant in the branch.   He circles around back to his spot on the original branch and tries again.   This time she puts her front paw out and it throws his balance off and he misses the branch and her both and embarrassingly falls.   This just turns him on.   He tries again.   On about the 4th try, he lands on her.   Sad to say, squirrel sex only lasts about 10 or 15 seconds.  But they seemed happy.  Really happy.
> 
> So with squirrels, the foreplay is nothing special, the act is astonishingly short, but the after play is something to behold.   They always chase each other around and run on the electrical wires.   But they did a whole new thing in the after glow.   I have never seen them be so acrobatic.    They looked like trapeze artists.  It was like they were swinging from vines.   Since there were no vines I don't know how they did what they did, but it was graceful and beautiful.   I am sure if we understood squirrel sounds, they had to be singing.  The birds who are all trying to find mates, provided a back up chorus.
> 
> And of course, DH tried to capture the whole thing on his cell phone.   Because we all know that if it is not video'd, it didn't really happen.  Rocky and Lucy didn't even notice him standing about 10 feet away.   Didn't destroy the mood for them at all.  But it was dusk, so the video was just dark.


I enjoyed your story, Corde!


----------



## EmileH

Cordie when I see squirrels racing around our yard I'll know what they have been up to. 

Heading to New York and wishing you were here this time. [emoji8]


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> The heavy gardening is done for Spring/Summer.  Everything is weeded, planted, pruned and mulched.  The tomatoes and peppers are happily buried in the raised beds.  The pots are filled with baby-sized annual flowers and now it is raining.  Ahhhh.... big sigh.  Lol!  DH can't understand why I can't just let the crew come in and do it without my (so-called) "helping"  but too often boxwoods have looked as if they'd been attacked by a psychotic barber.  In any case, I am taking the day off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We use Nexguard/Heartguard too.  Plus he wears a Seresto tick collar, which is probably overkill, but we have crazy numbers of ticks.  I was always concerned that we would bring them in on clothes or shoes so I have little robot vacuums that operate during the day.  Amazingly, even with a housekeeper those little dudes pick up a lot of stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful color for summer!  Yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely scarves!  You will look marvelous.
> 
> 
> 
> You look great!  Bring on the warm weather and parties!  Good to hear the comfort report on your Rockstuds.  That is always of great interest because I am a shoe wimp.



Little robot vacumns?  Are those that little circular ones that do living rooms?   How do they do the whole living room without missing stuff?


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Congrats, cremel! It's a beautiful blue and the lining makes it extra special. Hope you are enjoying your trip. Love to see the other items when you get the chance.
> 
> 
> Thank you, eagle! Wish I knew more. Sometimes I think that it would be nice to be able to do my own alterations.
> 
> 
> I enjoyed your story, Corde!


I am working up the nerve to take in a dress that has a side zipper at the waist area.   Another dress which is too tight in the waist area I need to add a gusset to the side, a diamond-shaped wedge on each side.   The color-blocked dresses of a year or so ago have inserts like this just as a fashion detail.   I have had alterations done once in a while at a retailer but I know I can do this faster than the 10 days the tailoring at the store will take.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> I read the article too...frightening.


Where was that article?


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> I know! He took off his bike helmet and his ear itched so he scratched it and the tick FELL OUT!!!! Ewww!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The collar for Charlie or DS?? It's tempting! Joking (and I refuse to use anything with DEET near the kids)!!! But sorta tempting because poor guy has had like FIVE ticks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's just all about the tick checks [emoji1360]


If a tick wandered into my ear, I would be tempted to do a Van Gogh so it would never happen again.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> Where was that article?



I saw it on Yahoo. DH sets that as the computer home page in Safari.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> If a tick wandered into my ear, I would be tempted to do a Van Gogh so it would never happen again.



Gaaaah! [emoji33]


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Well since we are talking about spring, let's talk about squirrel romance.    There are lots of large oak trees here so there are lots of squirrels.   We have one that loves to hang out on the fence post outside our kitchen window.   He could hang out anywhere but he loves that spot.   We have a fake harlequin moose on the wall in the kitchen.   So if you have a moose, and then you have a squirrel, it is mandatory that you name the squirrel "Rocky" after Rocky and Bullwinkle.   What does Rocky do on this fence post?   He eats.  He sleeps.  And early on Saturday evening, he grooms himself.   The grooming is methodical.   He combs his fur with his toe nails, covering a section at a time on both sides of his body.  So here is Rocky lounging on the fence.
> 
> View attachment 3689862
> 
> 
> Rocky has a girlfriend.   Her name is Lucy.  She lives in the next door neighbor's tree.   They visit each other's pad.   Their markings are the same, but she has a few pounds on him.   Rocky looks young and thin.  Lucy has mature hips.   Lucy has been playing coy.   She turns her back on him and eats.    It is like she is saying "If you think you are going to get anywhere with me, you have to feed me."
> 
> Last week she had him over to her pad.  We just happened to be sitting out by the pool, and saw the event.  Here is how it went.   She turns her back on him.   He is on a branch a couple of feet away.    He tries to leap on her.   She casually steps aside, and he does a face plant in the branch.   He circles around back to his spot on the original branch and tries again.   This time she puts her front paw out and it throws his balance off and he misses the branch and her both and embarrassingly falls.   This just turns him on.   He tries again.   On about the 4th try, he lands on her.   Sad to say, squirrel sex only lasts about 10 or 15 seconds.  But they seemed happy.  Really happy.
> 
> So with squirrels, the foreplay is nothing special, the act is astonishingly short, but the after play is something to behold.   They always chase each other around and run on the electrical wires.   But they did a whole new thing in the after glow.   I have never seen them be so acrobatic.    They looked like trapeze artists.  It was like they were swinging from vines.   Since there were no vines I don't know how they did what they did, but it was graceful and beautiful.   I am sure if we understood squirrel sounds, they had to be singing.  The birds who are all trying to find mates, provided a back up chorus.
> 
> And of course, DH tried to capture the whole thing on his cell phone.   Because we all know that if it is not video'd, it didn't really happen.  Rocky and Lucy didn't even notice him standing about 10 feet away.   Didn't destroy the mood for them at all.  But it was dusk, so the video was just dark.


Wow.  You are better than that British naturalist (an old guy by now) that narrates all those wildlife programs with animals around the world!  Making squirrels sexy is an astonishing thing!  How many people can do that?  Oh, and the bag you got is pretty darn wonderful, glad you had a great trip!


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Yes! The David Attenborough of the Cafe. That was lovely, Cordie. I could see it all unfold in my mind.


I couldn't think of his name but that's the dude.


----------



## eagle1002us

Speaking of tiaras, this is the tiara I would like to have.  It's Scandinavian, modernist, not too flashy, all in all, a tiara in good taste.  Nice to just plop it on head and go!


----------



## Genie27

eagle1002us said:


> I am working up the nerve to take in a dress that has a side zipper at the waist area.   Another dress which is too tight in the waist area I need to add a gusset to the side, a diamond-shaped wedge on each side.   The color-blocked dresses of a year or so ago have inserts like this just as a fashion detail.   I have had alterations done once in a while at a retailer but I know I can do this faster than the 10 days the tailoring at the store will take.


I have a couple of  trousers and a skirt that  I need to take to my seamstress to see if she can give me a 1/2-1" more room at the waist. And a dress that would be infinitely more wearable if I could add an 1/2 inch to the bust/armhole area. Alas none of these are Chanel so there is no seam allowance. 

Any thoughts on how she could do those alterations discretely? 

I thought for the dress she could shorten it and use that to add something at the bust? 

I've only ever taken in or shortened items before.


----------



## Genie27

eagle1002us said:


> Speaking of tiaras, this is the tiara I would like to have.  It's Scandinavian, modernist, not too flashy, all in all, a tiara in good taste.  Nice to just plop it on head and go!


I like that it has those protectors on the tips so you don't take an attendant's eye out when you get up from your throne.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> Wow.  You are better than that British naturalist (an old guy by now) that narrates all those wildlife programs with animals around the world!  Making squirrels sexy is an astonishing thing!  How many people can do that?  Oh, and the bag you got is pretty darn wonderful, glad you had a great trip!



Thanks.  I can make anything sound sexy.   Once I sold a toilet on craigslist and made it sound sexy.  Talked about her creamy white skin and sensuous curves.  

Thanks for the bag compliment but it is not me who got that bag.  Its Cremel.  All C names sound the same.    

That Tiara picture is amazing.    What a work of art.   Where do you find all these interesting pics?


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I have a couple of  trousers and a skirt that  I need to take to my seamstress to see if she can give me a 1/2-1" more room at the waist. And a dress that would be infinitely more wearable if I could add an 1/2 inch to the bust/armhole area. Alas none of these are Chanel so there is no seam allowance.
> 
> Any thoughts on how she could do those alterations discretely?
> 
> I thought for the dress she could shorten it and use that to add something at the bust?
> 
> I've only ever taken in or shortened items before.


You are right, Genie, she could shorten it and add a wedge from leftover fabric at the bust.  I have read that tailors are creative in taking fabric from one area and adding it to another.   She may know a better method of doing it  -- if there is one. 

 I'm really glad I started altering the dresses and other stuff to fit better.  It feels like wardrobe has expanded exponentially.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Thanks.  I can make anything sound sexy.   Once I sold a toilet on craigslist and made it sound sexy.  Talked about her creamy white skin and sensuous curves.
> 
> Thanks for the bag compliment but it is not me who got that bag.  Its Cremel.  All C names sound the same.
> 
> That Tiara picture is amazing.    What a work of art.   Where do you find all these interesting pics?





Genie27 said:


> I like that it has those protectors on the tips so you don't take an attendant's eye out when you get up from your throne.


Yes, I agree that gouging someone's eye out would add to the "cost per wear" since I would be a benevolent monarch who would have insurance for my minions (but I draw the line at dental!  With all the free cupcakes my reign will entail I can't pay for other people's cavities plus my own!!!!!).
I tried posting the link but just got the tiara pix again.  It comes from a site called Finland+Skandi Jewelry.  I like a lot of Scandinavian jewelry of the 60s and 70s because it can be quite zany.  Georg Jensen, not so much b/c his pieces are more Arts & Crafts style to me plus they are plentiful and so not so unusual.  I browse jewelry and fashion sites like mad.   
I just noticed your toilet sale comment -- how witty is that???!!!!!!!  You should be in advertising!
I am glad you like the tiara, I want to be a modern monarch, not wearing a bejeweled crown that's going to give me an Excedrin headache.


----------



## Cordeliere

My eventful day.....

I am spring cleaning, organizing, installing, repairing.   Currently the the to-do list for our handyman is up to 14 items.   Things I can do myself--I do.  Yesterday I made a grave error in judgment.    I thought I could install sheepskin seat covers in our SUV.   They came with instructions.  My theory is if something has instructions, then I can read and do.  

Probably the rest of you ladies are not this crazy.  You have your significant other do this or pay someone.  But I wanted instant gratification.  They came in the mail.  They were taking up space in the house which I was trying to clean and organize.   The sheepskins were a beautiful cream color  and soft and would feel good to touch.   Thought I would enjoy working with them.   Install and be done.  What could go wrong?   I had forgotten that installing seat covers is one of the rings of hell.

These sheepskins had 10 straps that had to be attached to the structure underneath the seat without getting entangled in the the electrical wires.  That means you have to be able to see what you connect the hooks to.  On these seats there is a 6 inch plastic panel between the leather and the floor so the seats look tidy.   Therefore, the only way you can see under the seats is to put your head close to the floor in the back seat.  I was able to get the first 7 connected, but the last 3 at the front of the seat were a frustrating nightmare.   I concluded that to see them I had to lay on the floor in the back seat.  

You can probably see where this is going.  I easily slipped in between the front and back seats on the floor, but to my even greater frustration, I still couldn't see the front straps.  Needed to position them better.  Need to get up.  Tried to get up.  Nothing happened.   I was stuck.  The back of the console had me pinned to the back seat.   Couldn't move. There must have been a time warp that put he in an old Laurel and Hardy or Three Stooges movie.   Started laughing.  Couldn't quit.  But couldn't move.

At least my phone was in reach.  Called DH and said, please tell me you are almost home.  Nope, it will be another hour or two.  He started laughing and couldn't quit.   He apologized.   No worries.  I am laughing just as hard.  

Since I am writing this, you know I escaped.  Was able to move one seat forward a bit and got a tiny bit of wiggle room and was able to twist a bit.  Then I  was able to grab the grab bar on the ceiling and pull myself out.

So let me share these words of wisdom.   If you are ever thinking about lying on the floor in the backseat of your car--don't.


----------



## Genie27

Please, please tell me you do creative writing for a living! You are an amazingly gifted story teller.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Please, please tell me you do creative writing for a living! You are an amazingly gifted story teller.



Actually I am retired from a numbers profession.  Now all I do is clean and paint our rental properties.   But the kind feedback here is making me aspire to be the next JK Rowling.   That would give me lots of $$$ to spend on H.


----------



## eagle1002us

One more tiara.   A Medusa tiara from etsy.  Wearing this would distract people from my bad hair day.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




m my bad hair day.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> My eventful day.....
> 
> I am spring cleaning, organizing, installing, repairing.   Currently the the to-do list for our handyman is up to 14 items.   Things I can do myself--I do.  Yesterday I made a grave error in judgment.    I thought I could install sheepskin seat covers in our SUV.   They came with instructions.  My theory is if something has instructions, then I can read and do.
> 
> Probably the rest of you ladies are not this crazy.  You have your significant other do this or pay someone.  But I wanted instant gratification.  They came in the mail.  They were taking up space in the house which I was trying to clean and organize.   The sheepskins were a beautiful cream color  and soft and would feel good to touch.   Thought I would enjoy working with them.   Install and be done.  What could go wrong?   I had forgotten that installing seat covers is one of the rings of hell.
> 
> These sheepskins had 10 straps that had to be attached to the structure underneath the seat without getting entangled in the the electrical wires.  That means you have to be able to see what you connect the hooks to.  On these seats there is a 6 inch plastic panel between the leather and the floor so the seats look tidy.   Therefore, the only way you can see under the seats is to put your head close to the floor in the back seat.  I was able to get the first 7 connected, but the last 3 at the front of the seat were a frustrating nightmare.   I concluded that to see them I had to lay on the floor in the back seat.
> 
> You can probably see where this is going.  I easily slipped in between the front and back seats on the floor, but to my even greater frustration, I still couldn't see the front straps.  Needed to position them better.  Need to get up.  Tried to get up.  Nothing happened.   I was stuck.  The back of the console had me pinned to the back seat.   Couldn't move. There must have been a time warp that put he in an old Laurel and Hardy or Three Stooges movie.   Started laughing.  Couldn't quit.  But couldn't move.
> 
> At least my phone was in reach.  Called DH and said, please tell me you are almost home.  Nope, it will be another hour or two.  He started laughing and couldn't quit.   He apologized.   No worries.  I am laughing just as hard.
> 
> Since I am writing this, you know I escaped.  Was able to move one seat forward a bit and got a tiny bit of wiggle room and was able to twist a bit.  Then I  was able to grab the grab bar on the ceiling and pull myself out.
> 
> So let me share these words of wisdom.   If you are ever thinking about lying on the floor in the backseat of your car--don't.



LOL!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]Corde I am sure the manual would be more accurate if you wrote it!!


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> LOL!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]Corde I am sure the manual would be more accurate if you wrote it!!



Yes.  It would say "call a professional".


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cordie when I see squirrels racing around our yard I'll know what they have been up to.
> 
> Heading to New York and wishing you were here this time. [emoji8]


I just realized you went to the NY meet. It must have been fun!


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> I just realized you went to the NY meet. It must have been fun!



Yes. I decided at the last minute to go. (I have this post shingles fatigue thing that is really beating me down.But I made it.) And I met some nice new people and saw some old friends. The Wall Street staff is absolutely amazing. They were so welcoming.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. I decided at the last minute to go. (I have this post shingles fatigue thing that is really beating me down.But I made it.) And I met some nice new people and saw some old friends. The Wall Street staff is absolutely amazing. They were so welcoming.


That's wonderful. It's nice to put faces to names. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. I decided at the last minute to go. (I have this post shingles fatigue thing that is really beating me down.But I made it.) And I met some nice new people and saw some old friends. The Wall Street staff is absolutely amazing. They were so welcoming.



Wow.  I have been so insanely busy that I didn't even realize their was a meet up.  I would not have been able to come this year because of deadlines.   At least I skipped being bummed about not getting to go.  There are some advantages to being oblivious.


----------



## tabbi001

Cordeliere said:


> My eventful day.....
> 
> I am spring cleaning, organizing, installing, repairing.   Currently the the to-do list for our handyman is up to 14 items.   Things I can do myself--I do.  Yesterday I made a grave error in judgment.    I thought I could install sheepskin seat covers in our SUV.   They came with instructions.  My theory is if something has instructions, then I can read and do.
> 
> Probably the rest of you ladies are not this crazy.  You have your significant other do this or pay someone.  But I wanted instant gratification.  They came in the mail.  They were taking up space in the house which I was trying to clean and organize.   The sheepskins were a beautiful cream color  and soft and would feel good to touch.   Thought I would enjoy working with them.   Install and be done.  What could go wrong?   I had forgotten that installing seat covers is one of the rings of hell.
> 
> These sheepskins had 10 straps that had to be attached to the structure underneath the seat without getting entangled in the the electrical wires.  That means you have to be able to see what you connect the hooks to.  On these seats there is a 6 inch plastic panel between the leather and the floor so the seats look tidy.   Therefore, the only way you can see under the seats is to put your head close to the floor in the back seat.  I was able to get the first 7 connected, but the last 3 at the front of the seat were a frustrating nightmare.   I concluded that to see them I had to lay on the floor in the back seat.
> 
> You can probably see where this is going.  I easily slipped in between the front and back seats on the floor, but to my even greater frustration, I still couldn't see the front straps.  Needed to position them better.  Need to get up.  Tried to get up.  Nothing happened.   I was stuck.  The back of the console had me pinned to the back seat.   Couldn't move. There must have been a time warp that put he in an old Laurel and Hardy or Three Stooges movie.   Started laughing.  Couldn't quit.  But couldn't move.
> 
> At least my phone was in reach.  Called DH and said, please tell me you are almost home.  Nope, it will be another hour or two.  He started laughing and couldn't quit.   He apologized.   No worries.  I am laughing just as hard.
> 
> Since I am writing this, you know I escaped.  Was able to move one seat forward a bit and got a tiny bit of wiggle room and was able to twist a bit.  Then I  was able to grab the grab bar on the ceiling and pull myself out.
> 
> So let me share these words of wisdom.   If you are ever thinking about lying on the floor in the backseat of your car--don't.


I just died laughing


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. I decided at the last minute to go. (I have this post shingles fatigue thing that is really beating me down.But I made it.) And I met some nice new people and saw some old friends. The Wall Street staff is absolutely amazing. They were so welcoming.


Sounds fun! The meet I mean, not the shingles of course. Get well soon!


----------



## tabbi001

Hi cafe!

So last week I discovered this neat app Duolingo which teaches you languages. There are several to choose from, and since I am going to Paris next month, I decided to learn French. It's so funny and cool, it teaches you pronunciation. So far after 3 days, I am 4% fluent in French according to the app 

So what does it mean? Here are a few useful words that I learned:
1. Je suis une tortue --- translation: I am a turtle. Seriously. Very useful.
2. Elle a un chat --- She has a cat. I have a cat so at least she's involved in my learning.
Most importantly 3. Nous sommes riches --- we are rich. You think the SA at FSH will give me a bag if I say it?

It's actually fun! Well eventually when I have a better grasp of the grammar, the vocabulary will improve.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> Little robot vacumns?  Are those that little circular ones that do living rooms?   How do they do the whole living room without missing stuff?



I'm not entirely sure how they work, and I can't watch because I keep wanting to micromanage their process ("Hey! You missed a spot!"), which they resist with angry little bleeps and blinking lights, (probably meaning "buzz off lady," in Robotese). They appear to work randomly but supposedly map the room in their robot brains, and they do cover an entire floor over the course of several hours.  I have two downstairs in different parts of the house and one upstairs.  They even find their way back to their charging stations.



tabbi001 said:


> Hi cafe!
> 
> So last week I discovered this neat app Duolingo which teaches you languages. There are several to choose from, and since I am going to Paris next month, I decided to learn French. It's so funny and cool, it teaches you pronunciation. So far after 3 days, I am 4% fluent in French according to the app
> 
> So what does it mean? Here are a few useful words that I learned:
> 1. Je suis une tortue --- translation: I am a turtle. Seriously. Very useful.
> 2. Elle a un chat --- She has a cat. I have a cat so at least she's involved in my learning.
> Most importantly 3. Nous sommes riches --- we are rich. You think the SA at FSH will give me a bag if I say it?
> 
> It's actually fun! Well eventually when I have a better grasp of the grammar, the vocabulary will improve.



Lolol!


----------



## momasaurus

tabbi001 said:


> Hi cafe!
> 
> So last week I discovered this neat app Duolingo which teaches you languages. There are several to choose from, and since I am going to Paris next month, I decided to learn French. It's so funny and cool, it teaches you pronunciation. So far after 3 days, I am 4% fluent in French according to the app
> 
> So what does it mean? Here are a few useful words that I learned:
> 1. Je suis une tortue --- translation: I am a turtle. Seriously. Very useful.
> 2. Elle a un chat --- She has a cat. I have a cat so at least she's involved in my learning.
> Most importantly 3. Nous sommes riches --- we are rich. You think the SA at FSH will give me a bag if I say it?
> 
> It's actually fun! Well eventually when I have a better grasp of the grammar, the vocabulary will improve.


Duolingo is hilarious in presentation. And I love all the stars and rewards. We are all still awaiting Mardarin, but apparently that is not going to happen.


----------



## Genie27

momasaurus said:


> Duolingo is hilarious in presentation.


Apparently after two lessons today I went from 6% fluency to 8%. At this rate I will be speaking à la Parisienne tout suite.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Genie27 said:


> I almost bumped into a guy rounding a corner this morning and after we excused ourselves (so polite, so Canadian), he goes "nice bumping into you". I would have flirted back but I had already walked on.
> 
> Of course I was wearing this...which might be one of my favourite outfits ever. It may be the last opportunity to wear fur this season. (Yay for spring)
> View attachment 3653749


Just reading back of this thread - did you see him again? I'm not surprised he flirted - you look fabulous. The inside of the collar of your jacket, is it lined or is that the suede side of the fur?


----------



## Cordeliere

tabbi001 said:


> Hi cafe!
> 
> So last week I discovered this neat app Duolingo which teaches you languages. There are several to choose from, and since I am going to Paris next month, I decided to learn French. It's so funny and cool, it teaches you pronunciation. So far after 3 days, I am 4% fluent in French according to the app
> 
> So what does it mean? Here are a few useful words that I learned:
> 1. Je suis une tortue --- translation: I am a turtle. Seriously. Very useful.
> 2. Elle a un chat --- She has a cat. I have a cat so at least she's involved in my learning.
> Most importantly 3. Nous sommes riches --- we are rich. You think the SA at FSH will give me a bag if I say it?
> 
> It's actually fun! Well eventually when I have a better grasp of the grammar, the vocabulary will improve.



I love it.   And 4%.  That is awesome.    I would be excited to be 4% improved in any area.  4% lighter.  4% richer.   4% more leisure.  4% more H in my closet.  I consider this to be a significant accomplishment.  Please report back on how SAs respond to phrase #3.   You will know that you have arrived in your mastery of French when you can say "My cat has a turtle who is rich."  

You make me want to try the ap.   Maybe next time in Paris I wouldn't have to write notes to taxi drivers because my pronunciation is so bad.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Genie27

Prada_Princess said:


> Just reading back of this thread - did you see him again? I'm not surprised he flirted - you look fabulous. The inside of the collar of your jacket, is it lined or is that the suede side of the fur?


Thank you. No, it was a one-time encounter. The jacket is suede on the other side - the furrier suggested I could reverse it and wear it suede-side out, but I prefer the fur.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> I'm not entirely sure how they work, and I can't watch because I keep wanting to micromanage their process ("Hey! You missed a spot!"), which they resist with angry little bleeps and blinking lights, (probably meaning "buzz off lady," in Robotese). They appear to work randomly but supposedly map the room in their robot brains, and they do cover an entire floor over the course of several hours.  I have two downstairs in different parts of the house and one upstairs.  They even find their way back to their charging stations.
> 
> 
> 
> Lolol!


I am asking myself a rhetorical question:  who would be better doing the vacuuming --  DH or a talented robot?   Well, does the robot empty its vacuum bag?  I guess that's one criteria.  Does the robot move furniture?    But all the same I am quite impressed with the robot's performance overall.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> I am asking myself a rhetorical question:  who would be better doing the vacuuming --  DH or a talented robot?   Well, does the robot empty its vacuum bag?  I guess that's one criteria.  Does the robot move furniture?    But all the same I am quite impressed with the robot's performance overall.



In my house, I'd go with the robot. Or my dog. At least he'd try. [emoji38]


----------



## tabbi001

Cordeliere said:


> I love it.   And 4%.  That is awesome.    I would be excited to be 4% improved in any area.  4% lighter.  4% richer.   4% more leisure.  4% more H in my closet.  I consider this to be a significant accomplishment.  Please report back on how SAs respond to phrase #3.   You will know that you have arrived in your mastery of French when you can say "My cat has a turtle who is rich."
> 
> You make me want to try the ap.   Maybe next time in Paris I wouldn't have to write notes to taxi drivers because my pronunciation is so bad.  Thanks for sharing.


Do try it out! It's fun! I try to go back to the basic lessons before I go forward to the next so that I won't forget them. I really have no background in French so I'm trying to take it seriously.


----------



## EmileH

No rest for the shopping weary. The fall shoes are starting to show up online for preorder. Can I get some bootie advice?

I have these from last year and they are great with jeans although a bit heavy and moto looking for some styles 




These YSL booties look exactly like the most flattering ones I saw in Paris. I'm thinking about going for them. Looks like they have a slim rounded toe and come just above the ankle. 




I saw some lace up styles that I really liked in Paris. What do you guys think of these? My only hesitation is that they come rather high up on the leg. I think I saw them with cropped wide leg pants in Paris. I wonder how they would look with slim ankle pants or skirts.




BBC I saw your Prada boots online. They are lovely but they only come in grey. I feel like black would be so much more useful for me.

As far as otk boots I'm very torn. No one was wearing otk boots in Paris. They wore to the knee boots with a bit of leg showing between the top of the boot and the skirt which was at the top of the knee or an inch higher. I just bought beautiful black suede louboutin to the knee boots last winter so I think I will shorten my pencil skirts just a bit.

One can never have too many boots in New England. So I could get the otk boots to switch off. My other concern about the otk boots is this: they are all the stretchy pull on type. I have skinny ankles (thank god something is skinny right?) so in the past I didn't find pull on boots to be very flattering. They kind of bunched at my ankles and gave me no shape. Does anyone else have this problem with the otk boots?


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> I am asking myself a rhetorical question:  who would be better doing the vacuuming --  DH or a talented robot?   Well, does the robot empty its vacuum bag?  I guess that's one criteria.  Does the robot move furniture?    But all the same I am quite impressed with the robot's performance overall.



Lol!  There are pros and cons.  The robots do not move the furniture but they do go underneath it.  (I used to feel kind of bad for them about that  .) Whereas DH cannot fit under the furniture.



Genie27 said:


> Apparently after two lessons today I went from 6% fluency to 8%. At this rate I will be speaking à la Parisienne tout suite.



The most important phrase is "Plus de macarons s'il vous plaît!"



Pocketbook Pup said:


> No rest for the shopping weary. The fall shoes are starting to show up online for preorder. Can I get some bootie advice?
> 
> I have these from last year and they are great with jeans although a bit heavy and moto looking for some styles
> 
> View attachment 3692277
> 
> 
> These YSL booties look exactly like the most flattering ones I saw in Paris. I'm thinking about going for them. Looks like they have a slim rounded toe and come just above the ankle.
> 
> View attachment 3692274
> 
> 
> I saw some lace up styles that I really liked in Paris. What do you guys think of these? My only hesitation is that they come rather high up on the leg. I think I saw them with cropped wide leg pants in Paris. I wonder how they would look with slim ankle pants or skirts.
> 
> View attachment 3692275
> 
> 
> BBC I saw your Prada boots online. They are lovely but they only come in grey. I feel like black would be so much more useful for me.
> 
> As far as otk boots I'm very torn. No one was wearing otk boots in Paris. They wore to the knee boots with a bit of leg showing between the top of the boot and the skirt which was at the top of the knee or an inch higher. I just bought beautiful black suede louboutin to the knee boots last winter so I think I will shorten my pencil skirts just a bit.
> 
> One can never have too many boots in New England. So I could get the otk boots to switch off. My other concern about the otk boots is this: they are all the stretchy pull on type. I have skinny ankles (thank god something is skinny right?) so in the past I didn't find pull on boots to be very flattering. They kind of bunched at my ankles and gave me no shape. Does anyone else have this problem with the otk boots?



Wow, cute boots!  I think you'd have to just try them.  I couldn't do it, because I"m too short and they would chop up my vertical line (the little there is of it!) too much.  I have not noticed that cropped pants or skirts with cropped boots make anyone look svelte, per say, but with the right skirt or pant you might make up in style what you lose in elongation.  I do like tall boots though.  It must have something to do with some complex Golden Mean calculation--with short boots hitting at the wrong place on the leg, maybe dividing it up awkwardly.  I don't know.  Occasionally I see some glamazon 6 ft. model that looks okay, but it seems to be pretty tough to pull off for mere mortals.


----------



## Mindi B

prepster said:


> Lol!  There are pros and cons.  The robots do not move the furniture but they do go underneath it.  (I used to feel kind of bad for them about that  .) *Whereas DH cannot fit under the furniture*.



But have you tried, prepster?  I mean, _really_ tried?  My DH is over 6', but with a little elbow grease, I have found it possible to stuff him under an ottoman during major house cleaning operations.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These YSL booties look exactly like the most flattering ones I saw in Paris. I'm thinking about going for them. Looks like they have a slim rounded toe and come just above the ankle.
> View attachment 3692274



I like the YSL best.   

Re: otk boots.  I think they will be a trend with a short fashionable life, worth buying only if one of the following conditions applies.  You either need to really love them or you need to get them at a price that qualifies for throw away clothing.   Nothing wrong with either of these.  If you really want them, go for it.   Otherwise you could end up wondering what was I thinking.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> As far as otk boots I'm very torn. No one was wearing otk boots in Paris. They wore to the knee boots with a bit of leg showing between the top of the boot and the skirt which was at the top of the knee or an inch higher. I just bought beautiful black suede louboutin to the knee boots last winter so I think I will shorten my pencil skirts just a bit.
> 
> One can never have too many boots in New England. So I could get the otk boots to switch off. My other concern about the otk boots is this: they are all the stretchy pull on type. I have skinny ankles (thank god something is skinny right?) so in the past I didn't find pull on boots to be very flattering. They kind of bunched at my ankles and gave me no shape. Does anyone else have this problem with the otk boots?


I think, after weaing the OTK for a season, that they are a very specific look. I intend to wear them out by next winter, as they are a trendy item, but I found them practical as well for my situation - lots of urban outdoor walking in cold weather - I liked having warm knees this winter. TBH, since you're not in love with the whole look, I'd pass. 




prepster said:


> Wow, cute boots! I think you'd have to just try them. I couldn't do it, because I"m too short and they would chop up my vertical line (the little there is of it!) too much. I have not noticed that cropped pants or skirts with cropped boots make anyone look svelte, per say, but with the right skirt or pant you might make up in style what you lose in elongation. I do like tall boots though. It must have something to do with some complex Golden Mean calculation--with short boots hitting at the wrong place on the leg, maybe dividing it up awkwardly. I don't know. Occasionally I see some glamazon 6 ft. model that looks okay, but it seems to be pretty tough to pull off for mere mortals.


I also have that same issue with ankle boots - if I wear them on-trend - cropped pants etc. My Prada booties that are similar shape as the YSL above - they don't work with skirts/dresses or cropped pants. They work with shorts because that 'fixes' the proportion issue. Or with regular length pants. I've been looking for a bootie that is slim around the ankle - the Loubies above may work.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I think, after weaing the OTK for a season, that they are a very specific look. I intend to wear them out by next winter, as they are a trendy item, but I found them practical as well for my situation - lots of urban outdoor walking in cold weather - I liked having warm knees this winter. TBH, since you're not in love with the whole look, I'd pass.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have that same issue with ankle boots - if I wear them on-trend - cropped pants etc. My Prada booties that are similar shape as the YSL above - they don't work with skirts/dresses or cropped pants. They work with shorts because that 'fixes' the proportion issue. Or with regular length pants. I've been looking for a bootie that is slim around the ankle - the Loubies above may work.



Interesting. I just need to get a bunch of boots and booties at home, decide what I would wear each boot with and try them. I think it's the specific height of the boot that makes all the difference. I'm paying a lot of attention to that aspect. 

I have the black louboutins from last winter. They were comfortable to walk all over Paris and hence are at the cobbler for refreshing. They come fairly high up the calf. I have worn them with jeans or with cropped ankle pants. I thought they were fine with both. They are a bit clunky for dresses or skirts. 


If I get the otk boots I think I'll get the midland ones to wear with skirts and dresses for city walking. All too often when it's cold I stick to pants to stay warm. But I'll just get one pair and call it a day.

Neiman Marcus is doing a gift card promotion plus 15% back on ****** and many of the fall shoes available for preorder are eligible. So it's a good time to start thinking about it. I already preordered a new style of louboutin block heel pumps too,


----------



## Genie27

PbP, Check out the higher heeled Hinterland, Tieland and Highlands as well - the lower heels (e.g. lowlands) are not as flattering, and the lower heel height does not equate to greater comfort. And yes, they do bunch up a little at the ankles, and run a bit narrow near the toes.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No rest for the shopping weary. The fall shoes are starting to show up online for preorder. Can I get some bootie advice?
> 
> I have these from last year and they are great with jeans although a bit heavy and moto looking for some styles
> 
> View attachment 3692277
> 
> 
> These YSL booties look exactly like the most flattering ones I saw in Paris. I'm thinking about going for them. Looks like they have a slim rounded toe and come just above the ankle.
> 
> View attachment 3692274
> 
> 
> I saw some lace up styles that I really liked in Paris. What do you guys think of these? My only hesitation is that they come rather high up on the leg. I think I saw them with cropped wide leg pants in Paris. I wonder how they would look with slim ankle pants or skirts.
> 
> View attachment 3692275
> 
> 
> BBC I saw your Prada boots online. They are lovely but they only come in grey. I feel like black would be so much more useful for me.
> 
> As far as otk boots I'm very torn. No one was wearing otk boots in Paris. They wore to the knee boots with a bit of leg showing between the top of the boot and the skirt which was at the top of the knee or an inch higher. I just bought beautiful black suede louboutin to the knee boots last winter so I think I will shorten my pencil skirts just a bit.
> 
> One can never have too many boots in New England. So I could get the otk boots to switch off. My other concern about the otk boots is this: they are all the stretchy pull on type. I have skinny ankles (thank god something is skinny right?) so in the past I didn't find pull on boots to be very flattering. They kind of bunched at my ankles and gave me no shape. Does anyone else have this problem with the otk boots?



I like the lace up, I wear Frye lace ups in a few colors each fall/winter and I think they'd be great with most skirts with the exception of a pencil skirt. Chloe does this style well too but I find the heel height challenging but they are super sexy. The YSLs look pretty classic but it's early days for Fall. 

I am a big fan of online ordering and trying it all on with my stuff and returning a good bit (I'll take my share of the blame for retailers current online angst but they make it so easy) Or you might wait and hit the NM shoe department with a few friends for in person opinions 

My very petite BFF took a pair of Chanel block heel biker style ankle boots to our excellent cobbler and had them cut down as they came up too high on her calf and they do look fabulous. She had worn them for a season and was basically stuck with them so she figured it was worth a try. They looked at her like she was insane for chopping 2 inches off a $1500 boot but they did it and fixed the zipper so it's like new.  

I'm not a fan of OTK just because they look awful on me. I have meaty knees (is that a thing?) and they seem to emphasize that area. Even with all the spinning I'm doing I still have knee boot "muffin top" and rarely wear knee or OTK boots. It's a bummer because I found the SW OTK flats to be so incredibly comfortable, they just don't look good on me.


----------



## lulilu

Jamie Chua often wears ankle boots with skirts in the photos in the Asians thread.  I believe she wears YSL, including the YSL Babies boot.  (It might be your first photo.)  She is very thin and they fit close to her ankle/leg, so there is none of that gape that doesn't look good on everyone.  I think they are great for skirts or short pants that show some leg.  She also wears a great Chanel boot, but it might not be for everyone as it is white with a black toe.  Very cool looking.


----------



## Genie27

Yes, I think the trick is to show a *lot* of leg, and have a very close fit at the ankle to make it work. The gape is horrendous - it's the only time skinny ankles look bad.


----------



## Genie27

And yes...I said trick.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I saw some Bordeaux bags at my H store today.  The color is a little darker than Prune in the store's lighting.  Can't wait for my podium order to get here.


----------



## Mininana

I'm a huge fan of moto boots, but not sure how it would get translated in your style PbP. I do love the YSL booties from that list


----------



## EmileH

Mrs Owen, that's a great cobbler. Not easy to find these days.

I googled this Jamie person. Never heard of her. God does she have a lot of Hermes. I don't feel so guilty about that one extra birkin now. [emoji23]

I'm going to try the ysl ones for now I think. I'll report back.

Mini, I have Elizabeth and James biker boots that I love because they have the best gripping lugged soles for when it's snowy and icy out. I wear them rather than snow boots for casual wear or even with a skirt. They are taking a bit of a beating. I should really upgrade them.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Yes, I think the trick is to show a *lot* of leg, and have a very close fit at the ankle to make it work. The gape is horrendous - it's the only time skinny ankles look bad.



This showing more leg thing is going to be new... but all the women in Paris were doing it regardless of age. 

Do you like the tieland better than the midland? Highland is out if the question because I want them for walking  and I have louboutin heels.


----------



## Genie27

I have very small feet (5-5.5), so highlands are impossibly high for walking.
The Hinterland, if you can find it, is a very comfortable 2.5" block heel. I thought it was a higher heel than Tieland (3"), but it's not.
Midland is a bit low...
Here are a few left over on the Canadian site:
http://www.stuartweitzman.ca/eng/products/hinterland/slate-suede/

Their naming convention is a bit annoying, but it does make it simpler to compare heel height. low/mid/high.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I have very small feet (5-5.5), so highlands are impossibly high for walking.
> The Hinterland, if you can find it, is a very comfortable 2.5" block heel. I thought it was a higher heel than Tieland (3"), but it's not.
> Midland is a bit low...
> Here are a few left over on the Canadian site:
> http://www.stuartweitzman.ca/eng/products/hinterland/slate-suede/
> 
> Their naming convention is a bit annoying, but it does make it simpler to compare heel height. low/mid/high.



Oh yes thanks. I see now. They do look perfect. 2.5-3 inches in a block heel is ideal


----------



## EmileH

Many thanks for the advice. I am going to try the ysl booties. I used the neimans gift card promotion plus ****** 15% cash back. 

And thanks to Genie I found hinterlands for $399, which meets the not too expensive criteria. 

I found a different pair of lace up boots. I need to wait for a good promotion on that site. I hate paying full price. 

Maybe otk boots are not on their way out any time soon. Dior fall 2017




Boots are so key here. I really feel like I need to up my boot game. This will give me a good starting point.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> thanks to Genie I found hinterlands for $399,


Yay!! That's a great price - did you get black suede? 

I paid full price for mine, but practical  footwear and bras are probably the only items I pay full retail price for. And swim suits. And H bags.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Yay!! That's a great price - did you get black suede?
> 
> I paid full price for mine, but practical  footwear and bras are probably the only items I pay full retail price for. And swim suits. And H bags.



Yes. I bought black suede. I thought if I'd only have one pair that was the color to have. 

After shopping in Europe I can't pay full US prices. I want at least a little discount. I had no idea about ****** until someone on the forum told me. It really adds up. It's like getting a couple of csgms per year for free if you remember to use it when you online shop. I just had to refill my hair products supply. $60. Just with that.

But yes the things you pay full price for are wise. And I try not to buy just because something is on sale. That leads to big mistakes.


----------



## lulilu

DD2 loves the Weitzman 50/50 boots.  She has worn out two pairs over the past few years.  She wears them with casual dresses and it is a cute look.

H hiking boots are a good boot for winter weather.  I have the cream ones (and DD2 took them off to Europe last week) and they are a great different look.  I am a total boot freak and have too many.  Brunello Cucinelli are my weakness.  I love the fur and monilli accents.


----------



## EmileH

lulilu said:


> DD2 loves the Weitzman 50/50 boots.  She has worn out two pairs over the past few years.  She wears them with casual dresses and it is a cute look.
> 
> H hiking boots are a good boot for winter weather.  I have the cream ones (and DD2 took them off to Europe last week) and they are a great different look.  I am a total boot freak and have too many.  Brunello Cucinelli are my weakness.  I love the fur and monilli accents.



I should really buy nice snow boots but I have a hard time spending money on something that I plan to just beat up. And then I'm in a bad mood when it snows because I have to wear ugly boots. [emoji849]

I know, very odd to be thinking of boots in May. Last year I preordered my two pairs of louboutin boots at this time with a discount promotion. They shipped in September and I was glad that I preordered. By the time they were available on the websites my size was sold out. Even in Paris things sell out. I was lucky to get the last pair of nude 85 mm simple pumps in my size at the flagship store.


----------



## lulilu

We can't help thinking about shoes well before the season because they start offering them so early.  I am often buying sandals in February.


----------



## EmileH

lulilu said:


> We can't help thinking about shoes well before the season because they start offering them so early.  I am often buying sandals in February.



Thanks. I don't feel so crazy then. [emoji2]


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Boots are so key here. I really feel like I need to up my boot game. This will give me a good starting point.



I attended a musical a few weeks ago, and it immediately brought you and your DH to mind.  It was Kinky Boots.   

For those who are not familiar with the plot, it is about a chance meeting between a young man who inherits the family's failing boot factory and a drag queen who is spending big money for boots that quickly fail her because they can't support her weight.   Clearly a fortuitous meeting leading to a lucrative unserved market that saves the jobs of many long term employees of the factory.  But the drag queen is not happy with the first prototype, because they have (gasp) practical comfy block heels.   This is where your DH comes to mind.  The drag queen sang a song entitled with a refrain "The sex is in the heels."  

So there you have it.  The recurring difference of opinion in the Pup household:  Block heels versus stilettos.   Thought you might like to know that you are not the only pair of people with differing opinions on the subject.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> I attended a musical a few weeks ago, and it immediately brought you and your DH to mind.  It was Kinky Boots.
> 
> For those who are not familiar with the plot, it is about a chance meeting between a young man who inherits the family's failing boot factory and a drag queen who is spending big money for boots that quickly fail her because they can't support her weight.   Clearly a fortuitous meeting leading to a lucrative unserved market that saves the jobs of many long term employees of the factory.  But the drag queen is not happy with the first prototype, because they have (gasp) practical comfy block heels.   This is where your DH comes to mind.  The drag queen sang a song entitled with a refrain "The sex is in the heels."
> 
> So there you have it.  The recurring difference of opinion in the Pup household:  Block heels versus stilettos.   Thought you might like to know that you are not the only pair of people with differing opinions on the subject.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

I was reading each sentence to get to the part that had to do with my household. DH will love this.


----------



## Genie27

Last summer, on vacation in Rome, I tried on these shoes in black and caramel. I could not decide between the two, and although the SA suggested the caramel were special, I picked the black. They were so comfortable, and the very slight heel made it possible for me to start wearing heels again I just re-ordered the caramel - so I'm all set for distance walking/summer vacation - lazy, I know, but they were cheap compared to the Choos that I wanted. I still haven't found any spring/fall bridge shoes other than one flat pair of Prada Mary Janes.

They are definitely very low on the sexy scale. But higher than my beloved Tevas


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Last summer, on vacation in Rome, I tried on these shoes in black and caramel. I could not decide between the two, and although the SA suggested the caramel were special, I picked the black. They were so comfortable, and the very slight heel made it possible for me to start wearing heels again I just re-ordered in a different colour (caramel), the same comfy sandals I picked up in Rome last summer - so I'm all set for distance walking/summer vacation - lazy, I know, but they were cheap compared to the Choos that I wanted. I still haven't found any spring/fall bridge shoes other than one flat pair of Prada Mary Janes.
> 
> They are definitely very low on the sexy scale. But higher than my beloved Tevas
> View attachment 3693424



They are cute! And functional.

Do you know which sandals my DH hates? Legend sandals. He generally hates sandals and hates wedges. Plus he knows they are Hermes and cost $$$.


----------



## cavalla

cremel said:


> It only has been a few hours so I cannot say if it is long lasting. It seems to work well with the weather today.
> 
> So far I could feel the scent of: osmanthe, orange, tea. And another very subtle note I could smell is some kind of herbal but I don't know what it is. It is kind of one kind of candy that DH likes. Let me text him and find out...
> 
> I really like it. I prefer the ones that don't have 100 notes in.  [emoji1]
> 
> Overall I would give a 4.5 out of 5.



Osmanthe Yunnan and Vetiver Tonka are my 2 favorites from Hermesessence. VT is so different from any vetiver fragrance out there. And OY is just ethereal. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Mininana

Genie27 said:


> Last summer, on vacation in Rome, I tried on these shoes in black and caramel. I could not decide between the two, and although the SA suggested the caramel were special, I picked the black. They were so comfortable, and the very slight heel made it possible for me to start wearing heels again I just re-ordered the caramel - so I'm all set for distance walking/summer vacation - lazy, I know, but they were cheap compared to the Choos that I wanted. I still haven't found any spring/fall bridge shoes other than one flat pair of Prada Mary Janes.
> 
> They are definitely very low on the sexy scale. But higher than my beloved Tevas
> View attachment 3693424



Love!! Where can I get them? They would be perfect for my mom


----------



## Genie27

They are Camper so you can probably find them online.


----------



## Mininana

Genie27 said:


> They are Camper so you can probably find them online.



Thanks!!!


----------



## Mininana

Genie27 said:


> They are Camper so you can probably find them online.



Thanks!!!


----------



## cremel

Hello café!!! 

Wanted to come to wave and say hello from Paris! 

I had a wonderful shopping experience at FSH as well as our regular H store in south France. I have not got a chance to share everything that I got but hopefully I will have time when I am back to US. 

So I have two new bags and some new jewelry too. The price is incredible compared with US.  Big savings! [emoji8]

Paris is beautiful today... sunny warm no wind!!! Finally I am no longer freezing in the cold wind. 












And my three year old thinks this dress is too ugly for mommy. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




LOL!! 

Tomorrow we are driving out to northwest with grandpa.  Another long day for kids and us too. 

Hope you all have a great day today!


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Hello café!!!
> 
> Wanted to come to wave and say hello from Paris!
> 
> I had a wonderful shopping experience at FSH as well as our regular H store in south France. I have not got a chance to share everything that I got but hopefully I will have time when I am back to US.
> 
> So I have two new bags and some new jewelry too. The price is incredible compared with US.  Big savings! [emoji8]
> 
> Paris is beautiful today... sunny warm no wind!!! Finally I am no longer freezing in the cold wind.
> 
> View attachment 3694834
> 
> View attachment 3694835
> 
> View attachment 3694836
> 
> View attachment 3694837
> 
> View attachment 3694838
> 
> 
> And my three year old thinks this dress is too ugly for mommy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694839
> 
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> Tomorrow we are driving out to northwest with grandpa.  Another long day for kids and us too.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day today!



Have a great time ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Meta

@cremel Congrats on all your lovely purchases! May I ask how much were the Chaine d'Ancre Passerelle earrings? They are tempting having seen them on a friend. 

TIA!


----------



## Genie27

cremel said:


> Hello café!!!
> 
> Wanted to come to wave and say hello from Paris!
> 
> I had a wonderful shopping experience at FSH as well as our regular H store in south France. I have not got a chance to share everything that I got but hopefully I will have time when I am back to US.
> 
> So I have two new bags and some new jewelry too. The price is incredible compared with US.  Big savings! [emoji8]
> 
> Paris is beautiful today... sunny warm no wind!!! Finally I am no longer freezing in the cold wind.
> 
> View attachment 3694834
> 
> View attachment 3694835
> 
> View attachment 3694836
> 
> View attachment 3694837
> 
> View attachment 3694838
> 
> 
> And my three year old thinks this dress is too ugly for mommy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694839
> 
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> Tomorrow we are driving out to northwest with grandpa.  Another long day for kids and us too.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day today!


Have a great time with your little ones, Cremel! I loved reading your FSH experience, and the pictures of your new bags. Enjoy!


----------



## EmileH

More boot info:

There was a promotion at saks. I decided to try these, which I thought looked a bit more polished than the other lace up boots.


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> @cremel Congrats on all your lovely purchases! May I ask how much were the Chaine d'Ancre Passerelle earrings? They are tempting having seen them on a friend.
> 
> TIA!



Just go to the French website. You can check almost all prices.


----------



## lulilu

^^ great!  I couldn't get the site to work so my 20% off code went unused.  I wasn't dying for anything anyway.


----------



## Moirai

cremel said:


> Hello café!!!
> 
> Wanted to come to wave and say hello from Paris!
> 
> I had a wonderful shopping experience at FSH as well as our regular H store in south France. I have not got a chance to share everything that I got but hopefully I will have time when I am back to US.
> 
> So I have two new bags and some new jewelry too. The price is incredible compared with US.  Big savings! [emoji8]
> 
> Paris is beautiful today... sunny warm no wind!!! Finally I am no longer freezing in the cold wind.
> 
> View attachment 3694834
> 
> View attachment 3694835
> 
> View attachment 3694836
> 
> View attachment 3694837
> 
> View attachment 3694838
> 
> 
> And my three year old thinks this dress is too ugly for mommy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694839
> 
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> Tomorrow we are driving out to northwest with grandpa.  Another long day for kids and us too.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day today!


Congrats, cremel! Gorgeous Kelly. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> More boot info:
> 
> There was a promotion at saks. I decided to try these, which I thought looked a bit more polished than the other lace up boots.
> 
> View attachment 3694920


Great choices of boots. Please let us know how they work out.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pocketbook Pup said:


> More boot info:
> 
> There was a promotion at saks. I decided to try these, which I thought looked a bit more polished than the other lace up boots.
> 
> View attachment 3694920



Very stylish & hope they work out for you...


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> More boot info:
> 
> There was a promotion at saks. I decided to try these, which I thought looked a bit more polished than the other lace up boots.
> 
> View attachment 3694920


What are these? They look great?


----------



## cremel

weN84 said:


> @cremel Congrats on all your lovely purchases! May I ask how much were the Chaine d'Ancre Passerelle earrings? They are tempting having seen them on a friend.
> 
> TIA!



Thank you. 
It's 2700 dollars before tax refund so it would be ~2400 after tax refund.


----------



## tabbi001

cremel said:


> Hello café!!!
> 
> Wanted to come to wave and say hello from Paris!
> 
> I had a wonderful shopping experience at FSH as well as our regular H store in south France. I have not got a chance to share everything that I got but hopefully I will have time when I am back to US.
> 
> So I have two new bags and some new jewelry too. The price is incredible compared with US.  Big savings! [emoji8]
> 
> Paris is beautiful today... sunny warm no wind!!! Finally I am no longer freezing in the cold wind.
> 
> View attachment 3694834
> 
> View attachment 3694835
> 
> View attachment 3694836
> 
> View attachment 3694837
> 
> View attachment 3694838
> 
> 
> And my three year old thinks this dress is too ugly for mommy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694839
> 
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> Tomorrow we are driving out to northwest with grandpa.  Another long day for kids and us too.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day today!


I love your pictures! I really envy you guys who get to take beautiful pictures of the places you go to. I mean, who goes to Paris and leaves without any decent picture of the Eiffel tower? That would be me! I really need to improve!!! 

And update, I am still at 5% fluency rate in French. I've been taking it very slowly as I have a hard time grasping when to use tu vs vous, the mon ma ton etc etc... it's crazy! Any why do nouns have to have a gender? It's a carrot. Why is it female???


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> More boot info:
> 
> There was a promotion at saks. I decided to try these, which I thought looked a bit more polished than the other lace up boots.
> 
> View attachment 3694920


Looks comfy and chic


----------



## EmileH

The boots are Gianvito Rossi. I'll report back....


----------



## momasaurus

tabbi001 said:


> I love your pictures! I really envy you guys who get to take beautiful pictures of the places you go to. I mean, who goes to Paris and leaves without any decent picture of the Eiffel tower? That would be me! I really need to improve!!!
> 
> And update, I am still at 5% fluency rate in French. I've been taking it very slowly as I have a hard time grasping when to use tu vs vous, the mon ma ton etc etc... it's crazy! Any why do nouns have to have a gender? It's a carrot. Why is it female???


LOL. Gender is one of the most annoying things about languages. It has nothing to do with characteristics or meaning of the nouns. German has three! So, even more chances to screw up.


----------



## tabbi001

momasaurus said:


> LOL. Gender is one of the most annoying things about languages. It has nothing to do with characteristics or meaning of the nouns. German has three! So, even more chances to screw up.


What's the 3rd gender? 
In my local language, we have 4:
1.Pambabae -- feminine: she, her
2.Panglalaki -- masculine: he, him
3.Di tiyak -- ambiguous, e.g. teacher (can be fame or female), them, they, we, our
4.walang kasarian -- no gender, wherein everything else falls, like the carrot

The sentence construction in my local language doesn't change even if the subject is male or female or whatever. I guess that's why I'm having such a difficult time processing why a shark is male and a whale is female...


----------



## momasaurus

tabbi001 said:


> What's the 3rd gender?
> In my local language, we have 4:
> 1.Pambabae -- feminine: she, her
> 2.Panglalaki -- masculine: he, him
> 3.Di tiyak -- ambiguous, e.g. teacher (can be fame or female), them, they, we, our
> 4.walang kasarian -- no gender, wherein everything else falls, like the carrot
> 
> The sentence construction in my local language doesn't change even if the subject is male or female or whatever. I guess that's why I'm having such a difficult time processing why a shark is male and a whale is female...


So you know all about gender! These four are interesting. Isn't having only 2 a relief then?
The third gender in German in neuter, as in Latin. It is not logical.


----------



## Meta

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Just go to the French website. You can check almost all prices.


I check the gold jewelry section quite regularly. The selection on the EU website is far much less than the US site. This piece isn't available on the EU site but it's available on the US site.

@cremel Thank you for the price in dollars but would you be so kind to share the price in €? Thank you very much!


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> I check the gold jewelry section quite regularly. The selection on the EU website is far much less than the US site. This piece isn't available on the EU site but it's available on the US site.
> 
> @cremel Thank you for the price in dollars but would you be so kind to share the price in €? Thank you very much!



Things do come and go on the websites. I noticed that. Sometimes they have more than others.

Jewelry was all 30% off in Europe until recently. They dropped the US prices 10% on most items. So it's generally 20-25% off now.


----------



## EmileH

Today was my day off for appointments in the city and I did a little research. I went by Dior. I'm not sure why I didn't go look more in Paris. I suppose because I had a shopping list already planned. I liked what I saw. I'm feeling a bit Chaneled out. How much tweed can any one person need? I liked what I saw at Dior. Nice clean lines, modern shapes that give a nod to history, luxurious fabrics, quality construction and prices that seem fair. I took home a lookbook for fall. I'm excited to explore it more. Now I'm trying to figure out if there is a price differential between Europe and the US and whether I should shop here or in Paris. Anyone with Dior experience? 

Oh and I made a very special cartier purchase but it's coming from Paris. I can wait a bit longer. I have been waiting for ten years. [emoji2]


----------



## Meta

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Things do come and go on the websites. I noticed that. Sometimes they have more than others.
> 
> Jewelry was all 30% off in Europe until recently. They dropped the US prices 10% on most items. So it's generally 20-25% off now.


Thanks @Pocketbook Pup 

@prepster I just came across these crew neck t-shirts. They're long sleeve though.  (I'm looking for long sleeve tees at the moment.  )


----------



## Genie27

Sounds exciting, PbP! I know nothing about Dior, but I think Pourquoipas and Ari may know more about the brand - maybe post in the C thread. 

It would be really nice to have a thread in Wardrobe that covers this kind of thing. Other than the C Jacket thread, there does not seem to be any active thread that has a similar vibe/structure.


----------



## prepster

weN84 said:


> Thanks @Pocketbook Pup
> 
> @prepster I just came across these crew neck t-shirts. They're long sleeve though.  (I'm looking for long sleeve tees at the moment.  )



Yay you!    Thanks!  Those have real possibility.  I'll order one and see!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Today was my day off for appointments in the city and I did a little research. I went by Dior. I'm not sure why I didn't go look more in Paris. I suppose because I had a shopping list already planned. I liked what I saw. I'm feeling a bit Chaneled out. How much tweed can any one person need? I liked what I saw at Dior. Nice clean lines, modern shapes that give a nod to history, luxurious fabrics, quality construction and prices that seem fair. I took home a lookbook for fall. I'm excited to explore it more. Now I'm trying to figure out if there is a price differential between Europe and the US and whether I should shop here or in Paris. Anyone with Dior experience?
> 
> Oh and I made a very special cartier purchase but it's coming from Paris. I can wait a bit longer. I have been waiting for ten years. [emoji2]



I have a suit from 1999 or the early 00's, and a few inherited pieces but I have not bought anything in ages.  I really liked the Fall 17 collection.  One has to look past all of the strange runway fluff, but I thought there were some very nice pieces in that collection, very much my style.  Luxe and tailored.  I liked the pullover "jackets" with tie belts, and the nipped waist vests and jackets.  There were some gorgeous and very wearable dresses too.  The evening velvets were very tempting.  Now we'll see what makes it into the boutiques.


----------



## cremel

weN84 said:


> I check the gold jewelry section quite regularly. The selection on the EU website is far much less than the US site. This piece isn't available on the EU site but it's available on the US site.
> 
> @cremel Thank you for the price in dollars but would you be so kind to share the price in €? Thank you very much!



It's 2470 euro before tax refund.  After tax refund it should be about 9% less.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Just go to the French website. You can check almost all prices.


This is perhaps a lame question, but the savings were also on the bags, right?


----------



## eagle1002us

tabbi001 said:


> I love your pictures! I really envy you guys who get to take beautiful pictures of the places you go to. I mean, who goes to Paris and leaves without any decent picture of the Eiffel tower? That would be me! I really need to improve!!!
> 
> And update, I am still at 5% fluency rate in French. I've been taking it very slowly as I have a hard time grasping when to use tu vs vous, the mon ma ton etc etc... it's crazy! Any why do nouns have to have a gender? It's a carrot. Why is it female???


The genders on the nouns so hard to learn.   I so sympathize with you.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Today was my day off for appointments in the city and I did a little research. I went by Dior. I'm not sure why I didn't go look more in Paris. I suppose because I had a shopping list already planned. I liked what I saw. I'm feeling a bit Chaneled out. How much tweed can any one person need? I liked what I saw at Dior. Nice clean lines, modern shapes that give a nod to history, luxurious fabrics, quality construction and prices that seem fair. I took home a lookbook for fall. I'm excited to explore it more. Now I'm trying to figure out if there is a price differential between Europe and the US and whether I should shop here or in Paris. Anyone with Dior experience?
> 
> Oh and I made a very special cartier purchase but it's coming from Paris. I can wait a bit longer. I have been waiting for ten years. [emoji2]


I love tweed and I'm sure that you saw the best of the best but I do think your question, how much tweed can one person need is very appropriate.   Solid colors just seem so much more versatile, especially when working a printed HS into the outfit.


----------



## Meta

cremel said:


> It's 2470 euro before tax refund.  After tax refund it should be about 9% less.


Thank you very much!


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> This is perhaps a lame question, but the savings were also on the bags, right?





eagle1002us said:


> I love tweed and I'm sure that you saw the best of the best but I do think your question, how much tweed can one person need is very appropriate.   Solid colors just seem so much more versatile, especially when working a printed HS into the outfit.



Yes, bags are 30% off. The only thing that is not a big savings are scarves and leather jewelry.

Yes exactly. The tweeds are lovely, but enough is enough. They aren't all season. And sometimes solids are just easier to wear.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Sounds exciting, PbP! I know nothing about Dior, but I think Pourquoipas and Ari may know more about the brand - maybe post in the C thread.
> 
> It would be really nice to have a thread in Wardrobe that covers this kind of thing. Other than the C Jacket thread, there does not seem to be any active thread that has a similar vibe/structure.



Good suggestion!


----------



## lanit

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Today was my day off for appointments in the city and I did a little research. I went by Dior. I'm not sure why I didn't go look more in Paris. I suppose because I had a shopping list already planned. I liked what I saw. I'm feeling a bit Chaneled out. How much tweed can any one person need? I liked what I saw at Dior. Nice clean lines, modern shapes that give a nod to history, luxurious fabrics, quality construction and prices that seem fair. I took home a lookbook for fall. I'm excited to explore it more. Now I'm trying to figure out if there is a price differential between Europe and the US and whether I should shop here or in Paris. Anyone with Dior experience?
> 
> Oh and I made a very special cartier purchase but it's coming from Paris. I can wait a bit longer. I have been waiting for ten years. [emoji2]



Pbp, you must see the film Dior and I. It is one of my favorite documentaries in the past few years. I love Raf Simons designs when he was at Jill Sander. Its too bad he is gone on to Calvin Klein, but he really took The house  into a new fresh direction. The new designer is a woman, and also highly respected. You know they are owned by LVMH right?


----------



## EmileH

lanit said:


> Pbp, you must see the film Dior and I. It is one of my favorite documentaries in the past few years. I love Raf Simons designs when he was at Jill Sander. Its too bad he is gone on to Calvin Klein, but he really took The house  into a new fresh direction. The new designer is a woman, and also highly respected. You know they are owned by LVMH right?



Hi Lanit. I saw this film a while back. Yes it was fascinating. I loved it. The other documentary that I like was one about carine roitfeld starting her own magazine. It was called Madame something. I think Netflix suggested both for me. They catch some very candid moments including KL ranting about taxes and how no one can afford his clothing. 

I did know that they are owned by LVMH. I figure all of the companies other than Hermes are owned by one of the conglomerates these days. I'm sure that means lesser quality, which is too bad. I don't particularly love their bags. But I am a little disappointed with with qualityrices ratios at chanel these days and looking at alternatives. Most of the midrange French brands that I enjoyed in the past are struggling or have gone under. It seems like there is nothing between Zara and designer these days.


----------



## EmileH

No idea how that silly emoji was inserted but I'm sure you get what I mean. I am still finding some quality pieces at Chanel but I have to look harder.


----------



## Genie27

Colon P creates that emoji in quality colon prices ratio.


----------



## prepster

My worry is that as quality slides ever downward that more and more young people who have never experienced it in garments won't even know what they are missing because they will never have seen it.  If one has never seen a dress made with French seams, one thinks serged seams are all that is possible.

There was an interesting comment in the Valentino video, when he was going through racks of his own clothes for his retrospective.  As he looked through the racks (staggeringly beautiful dresses) you could tell even he was impressed and a little amazed.  He came to a heavily beaded, embroidered gown from the 70's, maybe early 80's, and said something to Karl Lagerfeld to the effect that the dress would never even be possible today because the new designers couldn't find someone with the skill to make it--to do all of that handwork.  Or it would be impossibly expensive.


----------



## FizzyWater

tabbi001 said:


> And update, I am still at 5% fluency rate in French. I've been taking it very slowly as I have a hard time grasping when to use tu vs vous, the mon ma ton etc etc... it's crazy! Any why do nouns have to have a gender? It's a carrot. Why is it female???



 I am reminded of starting French in elementary school and Sarah, whose mother was British and so had a charming clipped half-accent, saying sternly:  "It is a pencil.  A pencil is Not. A. Boy."


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ooooooh, guess I know what I'm watching this weekend. Dior and Valentino!!! DH is going to Philly for 25 year dental school reunion [emoji42][emoji42][emoji42] I will have something to alternate with "13 Reasons Why". DS says he's not interested in seeing it, but I'd better get ahead of him, just in case. 

PBP I found a boutique that still has that Chanel jacket I'm dying over.....I haven't bought Chanel in such a long time.....its soooooo tempting!!!! Considering that I do not even need another bag, they also have a truly amazing one there, too....a pale pink boy with brushed gold chain....I've gotta remind myself I do not need it!!!

To make matters worse, my SA sends these kinds of emails to me after...she sent one for the jacket, too.....[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Genie27

That's a gorgeous handbag, BBC! So pretty for summer.


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Ooooooh, guess I know what I'm watching this weekend. Dior and Valentino!!! DH is going to Philly for 25 year dental school reunion [emoji42][emoji42][emoji42] I will have something to alternate with "13 Reasons Why". DS says he's not interested in seeing it, but I'd better get ahead of him, just in case.
> 
> PBP I found a boutique that still has that Chanel jacket I'm dying over.....I haven't bought Chanel in such a long time.....its soooooo tempting!!!! Considering that I do not even need another bag, they also have a truly amazing one there, too....a pale pink boy with brushed gold chain....I've gotta remind myself I do not need it!!!
> 
> To make matters worse, my SA sends these kinds of emails to me after...she sent one for the jacket, too.....[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3696584



That's a really pretty bag. I can see why you are tempted. One should definitely treat themselves to a little chanel now and then. Sounds like you are due.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Colon P creates that emoji in quality colon prices ratio.



You are so smart!



prepster said:


> My worry is that as quality slides ever downward that more and more young people who have never experienced it in garments won't even know what they are missing because they will never have seen it.  If one has never seen a dress made with French seams, one thinks serged seams are all that is possible.
> 
> There was an interesting comment in the Valentino video, when he was going through racks of his own clothes for his retrospective.  As he looked through the racks (staggeringly beautiful dresses) you could tell even he was impressed and a little amazed.  He came to a heavily beaded, embroidered gown from the 70's, maybe early 80's, and said something to Karl Lagerfeld to the effect that the dress would never even be possible today because the new designers couldn't find someone with the skill to make it--to do all of that handwork.  Or it would be impossibly expensive.



Sad but true.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes, bags are 30% off. The only thing that is not a big savings are scarves and leather jewelry.
> 
> Yes exactly. The tweeds are lovely, but enough is enough. They aren't all season. And sometimes solids are just easier to wear.


Another lame question:  is a strong dollar responsible for that 30% off on the bags?   So if the dollar falls, the price of the bags could increase a fair amount.


----------



## eagle1002us

*@Pocketbook Pup *Did you say you had a Cartier surprise coming soon?  
A couple of years ago we were passing a Cartier store in the Miami Design District.  There was a paisley necklace in the window.  It was good to see paisley coming back, this is directional.   H went thru a geometric phase with the Carre Cubes and so forth.  I think the paisley-inspired designs like the Maharani are much more interesting and colorful.
Anyhow, looking forward to seeing your surprise.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> Another lame question:  is a strong dollar responsible for that 30% off on the bags?   So if the dollar falls, the price of the bags could increase a fair amount.



Yes you are exactly right. I remember when the dollar was 1.6 euros. If it were at that exchange rate again things would be equal or even a bit more expensive in Europe. This won't last forever. 

When I realized the advantages a few years back, I had the idea of investing in a bag each time I went to Paris. I thought they would be  of various brands including maybe one Hermes. I ended up with all Chanel and Hermes. I think I realized it before most people caught on. There were no articles being written back then and there were minimal lines at fsh. 

That's why I have had this little run over the past few years of buying bags and jewelry. I don't intend these spending habits to be permanent but the timing was good for me. I definitely feel like I made good use of the opportunity and I plan these things to last a lifetime. And I'm almost finished with my collections DH will be happy to hear.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Today was my day off for appointments in the city and I did a little research. I went by Dior. I'm not sure why I didn't go look more in Paris. I suppose because I had a shopping list already planned. I liked what I saw. I'm feeling a bit Chaneled out. How much tweed can any one person need? I liked what I saw at Dior. Nice clean lines, modern shapes that give a nod to history, luxurious fabrics, quality construction and prices that seem fair. I took home a lookbook for fall. I'm excited to explore it more. Now I'm trying to figure out if there is a price differential between Europe and the US and whether I should shop here or in Paris. Anyone with Dior experience?
> 
> Oh and I made a very special cartier purchase but it's coming from Paris. I can wait a bit longer. I have been waiting for ten years. [emoji2]



There is a very beautiful, classy, stylish& most important wearable Dior dress that was featured from spring/summer as part of the national Dior ad also
featuring the j'adore shoes.
It might still be available at Dior & might work well with your Chanel jackets.
There probably will be a price difference as long at the euro is looking the way it has...
Your special Cartier piece sounds wonderful... do share


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> *@Pocketbook Pup *Did you say you had a Cartier surprise coming soon?
> A couple of years ago we were passing a Cartier store in the Miami Design District.  There was a paisley necklace in the window.  It was good to see paisley coming back, this is directional.   H went thru a geometric phase with the Carre Cubes and so forth.  I think the paisley-inspired designs like the Maharani are much more interesting and colorful.
> Anyhow, looking forward to seeing your surprise.



It was almost ten years ago that DH and I were in Paris. We had a lovely lunch a my favorite St Germain cafe and walked toward the Luxembourg gardens. We passed the Cartier store on the corner and I first spotted this piece. It was love at first sight. But I saw the price and thought I could never spend that much. DH made me go in and try it on. But of course I  didn't buy it. 

So fast forward ten years and I can finally afford to do it for my 50th birthday, which isn't until November. So far my year hasn't been great. Nothing awful but increased stress at work and a minor health issue that set me back a bit. So I decided to get this birthday year going. 

Here she is. The large model Cartier trinity bracelet. Mine is coming from Paris from that same store. I requested it  specifically from there.

 I get to engrave whatever I want in it. I'm a history buff and I have always been fascinated by Thomas Jefferson so this is what I'm having engraved. I hope you guys will understand the significance to me in light if my PARIS trips.

A walk around Paris will provide 
Lessons in history, beauty
And in the point of life. - T. Jefferson.


----------



## EmileH

hotshot said:


> There is a very beautiful, classy, stylish& most important wearable Dior dress that was featured from spring/summer as part of the national Dior ad also
> featuring the j'adore shoes.
> It might still be available at Dior & might work well with your Chanel jackets.
> There probably will be a price difference as long at the euro is looking the way it has...
> Your special Cartier piece sounds wonderful... do share



I will need to look. Thanks!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It was almost ten years ago that DH and I were in Paris. We had a lovely lunch a my favorite St Germain cafe and walked toward the Luxembourg gardens. We passed the Cartier store on the corner and I first spotted this piece. It was love at first sight. But I saw the price and thought I could never spend that much. DH made me go in and try it on. But of course I  didn't buy it.
> 
> So fast forward ten years and I can finally afford to do it for my 50th birthday, which isn't until November. So far my year hasn't been great. Nothing awful but increased stress at work and a minor health issue that set me back a bit. So I decided to get this birthday year going.
> 
> Here she is. The large model Cartier trinity bracelet. Mine is coming from Paris from that same store. I requested it  specifically from there.
> 
> I get to engrave whatever I want in it. I'm a history buff and I have always been fascinated by Thomas Jefferson so this is what I'm having engraved. I hope you guys will understand the significance to me in light if my PARIS trips.
> 
> A walk around Paris will provide
> Lessons in history, beauty
> And in the point of life. - T. Jefferson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697080



Tres, tres chic & such a glorious memento from a special trip to Paris years ago with your DH.. Enjoy!!!


----------



## EmileH

hotshot said:


> Tres, tres chic & such a glorious memento from a special trip to Paris years ago with your DH.. Enjoy!!!



Thank you. I dint see the dress you are referring to. Is it sleeveless with buttons? I think i saw it in the store.

I wanted this black jacket. I think I'm too late.


----------



## EmileH

Reporting back on pair of boots number 1: St Laurent babies black suede. They run small. The website said to size up. I'm a 38 in most brands. 38.5 in louboutin. I usually size up a half size for boots. I bought the 39 and they are perfect. They are a bit narrow.

I like the look of the suede. I'm a bit worried about rain but I'll waterproof them and hope for the best. They seem very comfortable. They fit close to the leg with a very small opening as Genie said. They look pretty classic and useful. 

With a skirt and stockings that I happened to be wearing today.




With a shorter skirt no stockings.




With jeans. I know I'm supposed to roll them up more right? Baby steps.



With my go to ankle pants.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Reporting back on pair of boots number 1: St Laurent babies black suede. They run small. The website said to size up. I'm a 38 in most brands. 38.5 in louboutin. I usually size up a half size for boots. I bought the 39 and they are perfect. They are a bit narrow.
> 
> I like the look of the suede. I'm a bit worried about rain but I'll waterproof them and hope for the best. They seem very comfortable. They fit close to the leg with a very small opening as Genie said. They look pretty classic and useful.
> 
> With a skirt and stockings that I happened to be wearing today.
> View attachment 3697132
> View attachment 3697133
> 
> 
> With a shorter skirt no stockings.
> View attachment 3697135
> View attachment 3697136
> 
> 
> With jeans. I know I'm supposed to roll them up more right? Baby steps.
> View attachment 3697137
> View attachment 3697138
> 
> With my go to ankle pants.
> 
> View attachment 3697139
> View attachment 3697140



Cute boots!  I like them with the shorter skirt, no hosiery, with the jeans and ankle pants, not so much with the longer skirt.


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Reporting back on pair of boots number 1: St Laurent babies black suede. They run small. The website said to size up. I'm a 38 in most brands. 38.5 in louboutin. I usually size up a half size for boots. I bought the 39 and they are perfect. They are a bit narrow.
> 
> I like the look of the suede. I'm a bit worried about rain but I'll waterproof them and hope for the best. They seem very comfortable. They fit close to the leg with a very small opening as Genie said. They look pretty classic and useful.
> 
> With a skirt and stockings that I happened to be wearing today.
> View attachment 3697132
> View attachment 3697133
> 
> 
> With a shorter skirt no stockings.
> View attachment 3697135
> View attachment 3697136
> 
> 
> With jeans. I know I'm supposed to roll them up more right? Baby steps.
> View attachment 3697137
> View attachment 3697138
> 
> With my go to ankle pants.
> 
> View attachment 3697139
> View attachment 3697140


Love them best with your ankle pants 

And congrats on your Cartier trinity! Wow 10 years and your love for that bracelet never wore off. That's meant to be.


----------



## Genie27

I like these boots on you but want to see the gianvito Rossis before deciding - shorter skirt, with tonal hose, and ankle pants. Agreed the longer skirt is off and the jeans need to be cuffed higher. Maybe show an inch of ankle between the cuff and boot?

The cropped jeans/ankle pants + booties trend has not worked for me. I just feel short.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It was almost ten years ago that DH and I were in Paris. We had a lovely lunch a my favorite St Germain cafe and walked toward the Luxembourg gardens. We passed the Cartier store on the corner and I first spotted this piece. It was love at first sight. But I saw the price and thought I could never spend that much. DH made me go in and try it on. But of course I  didn't buy it.
> 
> So fast forward ten years and I can finally afford to do it for my 50th birthday, which isn't until November. So far my year hasn't been great. Nothing awful but increased stress at work and a minor health issue that set me back a bit. So I decided to get this birthday year going.
> 
> Here she is. The large model Cartier trinity bracelet. Mine is coming from Paris from that same store. I requested it  specifically from there.
> 
> I get to engrave whatever I want in it. I'm a history buff and I have always been fascinated by Thomas Jefferson so this is what I'm having engraved. I hope you guys will understand the significance to me in light if my PARIS trips.
> 
> A walk around Paris will provide
> Lessons in history, beauty
> And in the point of life. - T. Jefferson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697080


Beautiful! And perfect with lots of sentimental connections for you! Congrats.


----------



## Genie27

That's a lovely story, PbP and a very special piece too. Please do show us a mod shot when you get it. 

My brother and I got my parents a set of the trinity rings for their 35th wedding anniversary a few years ago.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> That's a lovely story, PbP and a very special piece too. Please do show us a mod shot when you get it.
> 
> My brother and I got my parents a set of the trinity rings for their 35th wedding anniversary a few years ago.



That's so sweet. The trinity pieces aren't the most popular Cartier pieces but I [emoji173]️ them.   I have a ring and earrings. They mix really well with my hermes pieces.


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It was almost ten years ago that DH and I were in Paris. We had a lovely lunch a my favorite St Germain cafe and walked toward the Luxembourg gardens. We passed the Cartier store on the corner and I first spotted this piece. It was love at first sight. But I saw the price and thought I could never spend that much. DH made me go in and try it on. But of course I  didn't buy it.
> 
> So fast forward ten years and I can finally afford to do it for my 50th birthday, which isn't until November. So far my year hasn't been great. Nothing awful but increased stress at work and a minor health issue that set me back a bit. So I decided to get this birthday year going.
> 
> Here she is. The large model Cartier trinity bracelet. Mine is coming from Paris from that same store. I requested it  specifically from there.
> 
> I get to engrave whatever I want in it. I'm a history buff and I have always been fascinated by Thomas Jefferson so this is what I'm having engraved. I hope you guys will understand the significance to me in light if my PARIS trips.
> 
> A walk around Paris will provide
> Lessons in history, beauty
> And in the point of life. - T. Jefferson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697080


Just popping in to say how fantastic this is!  Congratulations and happy early birthday!  I hope this year gets better every day until then.   

PS - I like the boots with your shorter skirt and bare legs.  You have nice legs - show them off!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A walk around Paris will provide
> Lessons in history, beauty
> And in the point of life. - T. Jefferson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697080



Are you sure you didn't write this?  Perfect thought to come out of your mouth.
Love the boots with the jeans.   Really awesome. I know you think your boot game needed up-ing.  These boots would be an enhancement to anyones shoe closet.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Reporting back on pair of boots number 1: St Laurent babies black suede. They run small. The website said to size up. I'm a 38 in most brands. 38.5 in louboutin. I usually size up a half size for boots. I bought the 39 and they are perfect. They are a bit narrow.
> 
> I like the look of the suede. I'm a bit worried about rain but I'll waterproof them and hope for the best. They seem very comfortable. They fit close to the leg with a very small opening as Genie said. They look pretty classic and useful.
> 
> With a skirt and stockings that I happened to be wearing today.
> View attachment 3697132
> View attachment 3697133
> 
> 
> With a shorter skirt no stockings.
> View attachment 3697135
> View attachment 3697136
> 
> 
> With jeans. I know I'm supposed to roll them up more right? Baby steps.
> View attachment 3697137
> View attachment 3697138
> 
> With my go to ankle pants.
> 
> View attachment 3697139
> View attachment 3697140


Looks great on you. My favorites are with the short skirt and jeans. The Cartier bracelet is lovely and the quote is perfect.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It was almost ten years ago that DH and I were in Paris. We had a lovely lunch a my favorite St Germain cafe and walked toward the Luxembourg gardens. We passed the Cartier store on the corner and I first spotted this piece. It was love at first sight. But I saw the price and thought I could never spend that much. DH made me go in and try it on. But of course I  didn't buy it.
> 
> So fast forward ten years and I can finally afford to do it for my 50th birthday, which isn't until November. So far my year hasn't been great. Nothing awful but increased stress at work and a minor health issue that set me back a bit. So I decided to get this birthday year going.
> 
> Here she is. The large model Cartier trinity bracelet. Mine is coming from Paris from that same store. I requested it  specifically from there.
> 
> I get to engrave whatever I want in it. I'm a history buff and I have always been fascinated by Thomas Jefferson so this is what I'm having engraved. I hope you guys will understand the significance to me in light if my PARIS trips.
> 
> A walk around Paris will provide
> Lessons in history, beauty
> And in the point of life. - T. Jefferson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697080



How beautiful! Congratulations, you deserve it [emoji4]


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It was almost ten years ago that DH and I were in Paris. We had a lovely lunch a my favorite St Germain cafe and walked toward the Luxembourg gardens. We passed the Cartier store on the corner and I first spotted this piece. It was love at first sight. But I saw the price and thought I could never spend that much. DH made me go in and try it on. But of course I  didn't buy it.
> 
> So fast forward ten years and I can finally afford to do it for my 50th birthday, which isn't until November. So far my year hasn't been great. Nothing awful but increased stress at work and a minor health issue that set me back a bit. So I decided to get this birthday year going.
> 
> Here she is. The large model Cartier trinity bracelet. Mine is coming from Paris from that same store. I requested it  specifically from there.
> 
> I get to engrave whatever I want in it. I'm a history buff and I have always been fascinated by Thomas Jefferson so this is what I'm having engraved. I hope you guys will understand the significance to me in light if my PARIS trips.
> 
> A walk around Paris will provide
> Lessons in history, beauty
> And in the point of life. - T. Jefferson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697080


Ah, Jefferson!   "Those who labor in the earth are the chosen people of God."  He was an agrarian, as I'm sure you know.  His statements about the values associated with farming -- independence, self-sufficiency, etc., launched me into researching how these values continue to influence US ag.  
Your inscription is wonderful, a really suitable remembrance of Paris.  How wonderful you finally are getting that bangle, it's like a milestone.  I can't think of a more suitable way of having a constant reminder of the pleasure these trips brought you.
(I have a very nice somewhat crabby looking stuffed hippo which I saw in the window of a toy shop in Edinburgh about a decade ago.  I love his crabbiness  Posed for pix at the Castle while holding my hippo).


----------



## QueenieQ

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It was almost ten years ago that DH and I were in Paris. We had a lovely lunch a my favorite St Germain cafe and walked toward the Luxembourg gardens. We passed the Cartier store on the corner and I first spotted this piece. It was love at first sight. But I saw the price and thought I could never spend that much. DH made me go in and try it on. But of course I  didn't buy it.
> 
> So fast forward ten years and I can finally afford to do it for my 50th birthday, which isn't until November. So far my year hasn't been great. Nothing awful but increased stress at work and a minor health issue that set me back a bit. So I decided to get this birthday year going.
> 
> Here she is. The large model Cartier trinity bracelet. Mine is coming from Paris from that same store. I requested it  specifically from there.
> 
> I get to engrave whatever I want in it. I'm a history buff and I have always been fascinated by Thomas Jefferson so this is what I'm having engraved. I hope you guys will understand the significance to me in light if my PARIS trips.
> 
> A walk around Paris will provide
> Lessons in history, beauty
> And in the point of life. - T. Jefferson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697080



I love your choice for this particular gift.


----------



## periogirl28

Ok got to pop by and say an early congrats to you @Pocketbook Pup on the Cartier bracelet. Did I miss something but why didn't you buy it personally from that store, I reckon that would be an amazing and significant purchase. I love the Trinity, my friend's Mum had the whole set and that was how I fell for it's simple elegance in my teen years. Actually that very chic lady is a Cartier VIP/ collector and has many of their jewellery lines, always worn as only one statement piece at a time. Looking forward to your action shots. ❤️


----------



## Mindi B

eagle, I love stuffed animals and have done the sort of thing you did with your Scottish hippo!


----------



## EmileH

Eagle the hippo sounds fun!

Thanks for the feedback on the boots everyone. I'll report back on the two other pairs that I'm trying. These are so simple that I  think they will be hard to beat.

Periogirl, I didn't buy it in France because there is no savings on Cartier in France compared to the US and the detaxe has become very challenging at times. Without that it's actually much more expensive there. Plus I have a really lovely SA here at home with whom I bonded. My dear MIL and FIL gifted us several of their beautiful Cartier watches and she has helped us to get them restored. 

I grew up near Philadelphia so of course we learned a lot about Thomas Jefferson. I always liked that he was a renaissance man and took an interest in so many things. And yes his ideas about free will and self determination appealed to me. (But yes, somethings about him were not so perfect.) I nearly fainted to see Monticello in real life. I still love that Charlottesville, Virginia area. And of course he was a Francophile.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes you are exactly right. I remember when the dollar was 1.6 euros. If it were at that exchange rate again things would be equal or even a bit more expensive in Europe. This won't last forever.
> 
> When I realized the advantages a few years back, I had the idea of investing in a bag each time I went to Paris. I thought they would be  of various brands including maybe one Hermes. I ended up with all Chanel and Hermes. I think I realized it before most people caught on. There were no articles being written back then and there were minimal lines at fsh.
> 
> That's why I have had this little run over the past few years of buying bags and jewelry. I don't intend these spending habits to be permanent but the timing was good for me. I definitely feel like I made good use of the opportunity and I plan these things to last a lifetime. And I'm almost finished with my collections DH will be happy to hear.


I love this about you. You are such a dreamer!


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It was almost ten years ago that DH and I were in Paris. We had a lovely lunch a my favorite St Germain cafe and walked toward the Luxembourg gardens. We passed the Cartier store on the corner and I first spotted this piece. It was love at first sight. But I saw the price and thought I could never spend that much. DH made me go in and try it on. But of course I  didn't buy it.
> 
> So fast forward ten years and I can finally afford to do it for my 50th birthday, which isn't until November. So far my year hasn't been great. Nothing awful but increased stress at work and a minor health issue that set me back a bit. So I decided to get this birthday year going.
> 
> Here she is. The large model Cartier trinity bracelet. Mine is coming from Paris from that same store. I requested it  specifically from there.
> 
> I get to engrave whatever I want in it. I'm a history buff and I have always been fascinated by Thomas Jefferson so this is what I'm having engraved. I hope you guys will understand the significance to me in light if my PARIS trips.
> 
> A walk around Paris will provide
> Lessons in history, beauty
> And in the point of life. - T. Jefferson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697080


I'm getting weepy reading this. It's all perfect! Waiting 10 years, getting the bracelet from the store where you fell in love with it (and that DH made you try on!), marking your big birthday, and then the quotation!!! Totally perfect and so beautiful for you, who are so thoughtful and sweet. Also I agree that big birthdays require the entire year in celebration.


----------



## Genie27

I love wearable/useable souvenirs of my travels - yesterday I wore my Paris scarf and necklace, my Florentine bag and my Viennese shoes, and Dallas jacket. Bonus points if the item is actually made there or represents the place - eg h scarf was Madison des carres and bag was BV.

when I do my rough/basic adventures, there is usually no time or opportunity to buy anything upscale or bulky. I buy keychains that are either hand made or specific reminders - Mexico was a hand beaded Colourful parrot with long tail feathers, - it caught my eye as it sparkled in a ray of sunlight at a little flea market. The customs agent asked me what I bought for $5 as per my declaration - a keychain and some postcards.

 Turkey was a strand of blue bead evil eyes, and Costa Rica was a not-handmade but still pretty bunch of enamelled charms - frog, butterfly, leaf etc. The whole bunch hangs off my in-tray at work, and I just realized that almost every time I pass by, I reach out and touch it, like a talisman.


----------



## EmileH

Genie, wearable souvenirs are really fun. Then when you are at work or going about your business you can have happy memories of your travels.

Momasaurus, that's  a nice way to put it. One could just say that I'm cheap! [emoji23] but I'm definitely a planner.


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Eagle the hippo sounds fun!
> 
> Thanks for the feedback on the boots everyone. I'll report back on the two other pairs that I'm trying. These are so simple that I  think they will be hard to beat.
> 
> Periogirl, I didn't buy it in France because there is no savings on Cartier in France compared to the US and the detaxe has become very challenging at times. Without that it's actually much more expensive there. Plus I have a really lovely SA here at home with whom I bonded. My dear MIL and FIL gifted us several of their beautiful Cartier watches and she has helped us to get them restored.
> 
> I grew up near Philadelphia so of course we learned a lot about Thomas Jefferson. I always liked that he was a renaissance man and took an interest in so many things. And yes his ideas about free will and self determination appealed to me. (But yes, somethings about him were not so perfect.) I nearly fainted to see Monticello in real life. I still love that Charlottesville, Virginia area. And of course he was a Francophile.


I totally get it. Thank you for your reply. Wear the bangles in the best of health!


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> I love wearable/useable souvenirs of my travels - yesterday I wore my Paris scarf and necklace, my Florentine bag and my Viennese shoes, and Dallas jacket. Bonus points if the item is actually made there or represents the place - eg h scarf was Madison des carres and bag was BV.
> 
> when I do my rough/basic adventures, there is usually no time or opportunity to buy anything upscale or bulky. I buy keychains that are either hand made or specific reminders - Mexico was a hand beaded Colourful parrot with long tail feathers, - it caught my eye as it sparkled in a ray of sunlight at a little flea market. The customs agent asked me what I bought for $5 as per my declaration - a keychain and some postcards.
> 
> Turkey was a strand of blue bead evil eyes, and Costa Rica was a not-handmade but still pretty bunch of enamelled charms - frog, butterfly, leaf etc. The whole bunch hangs off my in-tray at work, and I just realized that almost every time I pass by, I reach out and touch it, like a talisman.



Genie, One of my most "prized" possessions are two white seed-beaded tassels that I picked up at the Four Season's spa in Bali.  They used them on their locker keys, and had a big bowl of them for sale at the check-in desk.  They were at the most, ten dollars.  I have them hanging from keys in the locks of a couple of antique case pieces--an armoire and a chest.  I love beautiful things and having a beautiful house, and I fuss over my house incessantly, but I'm actually not really tied to possessions--DH thinks I'm crazy, but I could walk away from it all tomorrow without a glance back.  To me, it's just stuff.  And YET, odd little pieces like my tassels, I'd have to say, I'd be pretty sad if the dog ate them or something.  I'd probably be less upset if he chewed on the armoire.  I know, weird... 

Oh, anecdote about one of my spa visits there...one day I signed in for a massage and the name on the line above mine was C. Brinkley.  Lol, coincidence?


----------



## Genie27

That's very cool, prepster - the tassels and the name check. It probably was...

I get the desire/appreciation of beautiful things - I tend not to be too particular in general, as I am a messy person, but I'm still somewhat considerate of my possessions >>>.

My DBF, on the other hand, couldn't care less about his surroundings. Like Omar Khayyam, as long as he has Internet and craft beer and me beside him, he is content. It sounds romantic but the reality is stressful for me. I'm having a difficult time seeing how we could cohabit peaceably.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> Genie, One of my most "prized" possessions are two white seed-beaded tassels that I picked up at the Four Season's spa in Bali.  They used them on their locker keys, and had a big bowl of them for sale at the check-in desk.  They were at the most, ten dollars.  I have them hanging from keys in the locks of a couple of antique case pieces--an armoire and a chest.  I love beautiful things and having a beautiful house, and I fuss over my house incessantly, but I'm actually not really tied to possessions--DH thinks I'm crazy, but I could walk away from it all tomorrow without a glance back.  To me, it's just stuff.  And YET, odd little pieces like my tassels, I'd have to say, I'd be pretty sad if the dog ate them or something.  I'd probably be less upset if he chewed on the armoire.  I know, weird...
> 
> Oh, anecdote about one of my spa visits there...one day I signed in for a massage and the name on the line above mine was C. Brinkley.  Lol, coincidence?


Thank you for saying this. I love beautiful things too but can also walk away and am happiest from positive experiences and relationships.



Genie27 said:


> That's very cool, prepster - the tassels and the name check. It probably was...
> 
> I get the desire/appreciation of beautiful things - I tend not to be too particular in general, as I am a messy person, but I'm still somewhat considerate of my possessions >>>.
> 
> My DBF, on the other hand, couldn't care less about his surroundings. Like Omar Khayyam, as long as he has Internet and craft beer and me beside him, he is content. It sounds romantic but the reality is stressful for me. I'm having a difficult time seeing how we could cohabit peaceably.


I think there needs to be a happy medium or compromise from both sides for any relationship to work. My DH is like your BF. He doesn't care about name brands or material things. He loves beer too! I, on the other hand, love luxury goods. I don't go overboard out of respect for him and he doesn't criticize my choices out of respect for me. But he does love to make fun of the few H bags I have!


----------



## EmileH

Genie, DH and I are very different in many ways. 90% of his wardrobe consists of jeans and tee shirts. But he respects that I like my little goodies and that I take good care if them. Once in a while he mocks the Hermes stuff but I do notice that he enjoys seeing me happy with my playthings. It's ok to be different as long as there is mutual respect. That's pretty much the basis of everything. The details can be managed as long as you have that.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> That's very cool, prepster - the tassels and the name check. It probably was...
> 
> I get the desire/appreciation of beautiful things - I tend not to be too particular in general, as I am a messy person, but I'm still somewhat considerate of my possessions >>>.
> 
> My DBF, on the other hand, couldn't care less about his surroundings. Like Omar Khayyam, as long as he has Internet and craft beer and me beside him, he is content. It sounds romantic but the reality is stressful for me. I'm having a difficult time seeing how we could cohabit peaceably.



I understand.  I am very (very ) neat, and like things just so, while DH is, let's just say...not.  I'm a minimalist, and he's a maximalist.  But he's spontaneous, romantic, brilliant and fun, and apparently thinks I'm useful to have around, so we work it out.  I discovered that it really helps if he has his own space.  It probably sounds indulgent, but a housekeeper is also an "essential" line-item in the budget.  I don't have to pick-up after him and she gets paid for it, so it all works out.  I tell her she's the linchpin in our marriage!


----------



## Genie27

Thanks for the encouragement, ladies. I did convince him to have my cleaning service do his place as well. He claims not to notice any difference before/after, but I definitely can. 

I'm just being overly cautious and critical. He wants to see me happy, is not a complete domestic disaster, but I'm hesitant. It seems like a lot of work on my part to make this big move, while he thinks I could just move into his apartment with a suitcase. 

(Men!)


----------



## Genie27

prepster said:


> It probably sounds indulgent, but a housekeeper is also an "essential" line-item in the budget.


It is an essential in my mind also.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, ladies. I did convince him to have my cleaning service do his place as well. He claims not to notice any difference before/after, but I definitely can.
> 
> I'm just being overly cautious and critical. He wants to see me happy, is not a complete domestic disaster, but I'm hesitant. It seems like a lot of work on my part to make this big move, while he thinks I could just move into his apartment with a suitcase.
> 
> (Men!)



Hmmmm... ok. When we got married. Married so ring on the finger. I wanted to please so I agreed to move into DH's house which was his dream house that he finished renovating just before we met. I tried to squeeze myself in but it never really worked and I never felt at home. It was really stressful. So make sure it will be comfortable for you too. Or find a completely new place that works for both of you.


----------



## Genie27

He's agreeable to a new place, but I'm pretty sure I will have to find it, plan the move and figure out the rental/disposal of my place. Right now I don't want all of that on my shoulders. Cue the loaf of bread and jug of wine on his part.

The marriage thing is something else - from a traditional standpoint I always figured I would get married if/when I met someone I wanted to spend my life with. But not being religious any more and not wanting children, I found the usual reasons for marriage didn't make sense to me.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> eagle, I love stuffed animals and have done the sort of thing you did with your Scottish hippo!


Mindi, I think I did a double post of the below.  But hey, it's all good!


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> eagle, I love stuffed animals and have done the sort of thing you did with your Scottish hippo!


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, ladies. I did convince him to have my cleaning service do his place as well. He claims not to notice any difference before/after, but I definitely can.
> 
> I'm just being overly cautious and critical. He wants to see me happy, is not a complete domestic disaster, but I'm hesitant. It seems like a lot of work on my part to make this big move, while he thinks I could just move into his apartment with a suitcase.
> 
> (Men!)


I don't think you're being overly cautious.   Wait 6 mos, 1 year, whatever.   It would be a real hassle should you decide you wanted to re-establish your own space again.   
DH and I are somewhat slobs.   Once I retire and chuck all or most of the articles/books having to do with work topics, hopefully the place will look less cluttered.  I spend a lot of time putting stuff away, organizing and discarding stuff where the goal is to find something when I need it.  My office cut down on bookcases and file cabinets after we moved in.   Woulda got a bigger place if I'd known that.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> He's agreeable to a new place, but I'm pretty sure I will have to find it, plan the move and figure out the rental/disposal of my place. Right now I don't want all of that on my shoulders. Cue the loaf of bread and jug of wine on his part.
> 
> The marriage thing is something else - from a traditional standpoint I always figured I would get married if/when I met someone I wanted to spend my life with. But not being religious any more and not wanting children, I found the usual reasons for marriage didn't make sense to me.



I can certainly understand the marriage thing  Genie. If you own your place and he doesn't why not keep your place? I'm sure there is a good reason. As far as you doing everything... hmmm... yeah I think that they way it is in many relationships. Just make sure both parties are making somewhat equal effort and sacrifice. They don't become better behaved once you marry or move in with them.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> That's very cool, prepster - the tassels and the name check. It probably was...
> 
> I get the desire/appreciation of beautiful things - I tend not to be too particular in general, as I am a messy person, but I'm still somewhat considerate of my possessions >>>.
> 
> My DBF, on the other hand, couldn't care less about his surroundings. Like Omar Khayyam, as long as he has Internet and craft beer and me beside him, he is content. It sounds romantic but the reality is stressful for me. I'm having a difficult time seeing how we could cohabit peaceably.


You have travel adventures as an earlier post made clear.   So you are self-confident enough to wing it on your own.  In that case,  what do you gain by hitching your star to someone is is kinda a couch potato?  (Not that I am against couch potatoes, I rather am one).   This doesn't sound like soul mates.   Go have some more adventures, visit Iceland to see the Northern Lights, don't get tied down to someone whose idea of fun is beer.   You will outgrow him and then what?


----------



## momasaurus

I love our fashion discussions! I am learning so much. Just wondering - does anyone like Italian designers? We seem to be always talking about the French.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> I love our fashion discussions! I am learning so much. Just wondering - does anyone like Italian designers? We seem to be always talking about the French.



The Italian designers that come to mind just aren't my style. The are too flamboyant (Versace, dolce, gucci) or I haven't found their cuts as flattering as French designers (Armani, Valentino). The second part is very odd because I would say that my build is more similar to Italian women than French women.


----------



## EmileH

I found this on Pinterest. This is how I saw most French women wearing their ankle boots, even in 60 degree weather. Their skirts were perhaps an inch or two longer.


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> I love beautiful things and having a beautiful house, and I fuss over my house incessantly, but I'm actually not really tied to possessions--DH thinks I'm crazy, but I could walk away from it all tomorrow without a glance back.



I would like to hear about what you do that you consider to be fussing over your house.


----------



## nicole0612

momasaurus said:


> I love our fashion discussions! I am learning so much. Just wondering - does anyone like Italian designers? We seem to be always talking about the French.



I love Italian designers, they usually fit my aesthetic and body type much more than the popular French designers (though there are some pieces that I love). How about you?
My favorites are Dolce and Gabbana and Gucci.  I like soft flowing and feminine clothing, comfortable, best if lush and swirling, bonus points for floral. I can't do tailored clothing or I feel like a cat dressed up against its will in a costume and I need to break free! 
French designers are hard to pull off if you have tiny shoulders like I do, whether they are tailored or draping, they seem to look best on those with stronger shoulders. 
I don't mind a little Fendi for fun, but not the too branded stuff.
For French, all I really have is a handful of Chanel that always requires tailoring and a lot of a midrange brand called Isabel Marant, which has that flowing, floral slightly boho look and ammmmaaaazzzzing suede or leather leggings.
Like what I'm wearing now:


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> I'm just being overly cautious and critical. He wants to see me happy, is not a complete domestic disaster, but I'm hesitant. It seems like a lot of work on my part to make this big move, while he thinks I could just move into his apartment with a suitcase.



From what you are saying, it doesn't sound like this is the right time.   It doesn't sound like you want to move in with him.   If you did want to move in with him now, being the one who has to make the move work would be no big deal.   Not saying that moving in with him is a bad thing.   Just think that purse rule should apply--only go for it if it makes your heart sing.   I am not hearing any heart singing in your posts.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I love Italian designers, they usually fit my aesthetic and body type much more than the popular French designers (though there are some pieces that I love). How about you?
> My favorites are Dolce and Gabbana and Gucci.  I like soft flowing and feminine clothing, comfortable, best if lush and swirling, bonus points for floral. I can't do tailored clothing or I feel like a cat dressed up against its will in a costume and I need to break free!
> French designers are hard to pull off if you have tiny shoulders like I do, whether they are tailored or draping, they seem to look best on those with stronger shoulders.
> I don't mind a little Fendi for fun, but not the too branded stuff.
> For French, all I really have is a handful of Chanel that always requires tailoring and a lot of a midrange brand called Isabel Marant, which has that flowing, floral slightly boho look and ammmmaaaazzzzing suede or leather leggings.
> Like what I'm wearing now:
> View attachment 3698079



Well that explains the difference. I need lots of structure, not as much flow.  And I steer away from most prints.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well that explains the difference. I need lots of structure, not as much flow.  And I steer away from most prints.



You have definitely found what works for you! Some of your great looks have tempted me to look for more tailored options, but then I remind myself that I have to do what works for me and not what looks great on someone else!
On the plus side, I have the short boots and short skirt going for me!


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> I love Italian designers, they usually fit my aesthetic and body type much more than the popular French designers (though there are some pieces that I love). How about you?
> My favorites are Dolce and Gabbana and Gucci.  I like soft flowing and feminine clothing, comfortable, best if lush and swirling, bonus points for floral. I can't do tailored clothing or I feel like a cat dressed up against its will in a costume and I need to break free!
> French designers are hard to pull off if you have tiny shoulders like I do, whether they are tailored or draping, they seem to look best on those with stronger shoulders.
> I don't mind a little Fendi for fun, but not the too branded stuff.
> For French, all I really have is a handful of Chanel that always requires tailoring and a lot of a midrange brand called Isabel Marant, which has that flowing, floral slightly boho look and ammmmaaaazzzzing suede or leather leggings.
> Like what I'm wearing now:
> View attachment 3698079


Beautiful! 
You and PbP look great in short skirts and ankle boots. The few times I've worn this way, I felt short so I wear my booties with jeans.


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> I love our fashion discussions! I am learning so much. Just wondering - does anyone like Italian designers? We seem to be always talking about the French.


I certainly can drop some names.   I got a Missoni scarf at Filenes Basement.   And I always admire Prada and Fendi bags at NM and elsewhere.  And, anything to do with clothes interests me.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The Italian designers that come to mind just aren't my style. The are too flamboyant (Versace, dolce, gucci) or I haven't found their cuts as flattering as French designers (Armani, Valentino). The second part is very odd because I would say that my build is more similar to Italian women than French women.


Just glancing at Gucci pre-fall, wow, it seemed gimmicky and juvenile.   Maybe meant that way to get editorial coverage.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I love Italian designers, they usually fit my aesthetic and body type much more than the popular French designers (though there are some pieces that I love). How about you?
> My favorites are Dolce and Gabbana and Gucci.  I like soft flowing and feminine clothing, comfortable, best if lush and swirling, bonus points for floral. I can't do tailored clothing or I feel like a cat dressed up against its will in a costume and I need to break free!
> French designers are hard to pull off if you have tiny shoulders like I do, whether they are tailored or draping, they seem to look best on those with stronger shoulders.
> I don't mind a little Fendi for fun, but not the too branded stuff.
> For French, all I really have is a handful of Chanel that always requires tailoring and a lot of a midrange brand called Isabel Marant, which has that flowing, floral slightly boho look and ammmmaaaazzzzing suede or leather leggings.
> Like what I'm wearing now:
> View attachment 3698079


Nobody that has hair like you can complain about any supposed shortcoming.   Seriously.   And who sees your shoulders with all that beautiful hair flowing?  
Is the term boho still used?   Flowly, floral, romantic . . .


----------



## Moirai

momasaurus said:


> I love our fashion discussions! I am learning so much. Just wondering - does anyone like Italian designers? We seem to be always talking about the French.


Besides the ones mentioned, Loro Piana and Max Mara are Italian companies with high quality classic understated styles that I like. I'm looking for a cashmere coat from either company.


----------



## Genie27

I'm a big fan of Italian cuts, myself. Pucci, Gucci, Prada (the red sport line) and some of the main line, Moschino, Missoni etc all work for me. I like the French aesthetic but it does not flatter or fit as easily. I think I had to dig deep to find what fits me at Chanel.


----------



## Genie27

Eagle, I know I do a bad job describing him because I assume the good parts are a given - if that makes sense?

We've been on some pretty amazing adventures together as well - hiking in Utah, gambling/dining in Vegas, exploring the South of France and Paris, Prague, Vienna, Rome, Florence, Chicago, Tobermory, Montreal. And Turkey and Costa Rica were with him as well. My trips with him are different to what I'd pick solo, but they've been better for being shared with him. I like to plan trips, so this is one area I don't mind doing the pre-work.

We get along intellectually and it just works - even though there is a significant age difference and even political/social viewpoint and (in my case) family objections.

He's one of the most understanding, easy going and straightforward people I've ever met - I am not easy to get along with, and he shows tremendous patience to put up with me and my moods and stresses. And we share a similar sense of humour - it's been rare to find someone who gets my jokes. 

Yes, I'm perfectly comfortable flying solo, never really expected to click with anyone and had come to very happy terms with enjoying a solo life when I met him. So...it's been an adjustment. 

but I do like the companionship and the emotional connection and well, you know.


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> I love Italian designers, they usually fit my aesthetic and body type much more than the popular French designers (though there are some pieces that I love). How about you?
> My favorites are Dolce and Gabbana and Gucci.  I like soft flowing and feminine clothing, comfortable, best if lush and swirling, bonus points for floral. I can't do tailored clothing or I feel like a cat dressed up against its will in a costume and I need to break free!
> French designers are hard to pull off if you have tiny shoulders like I do, whether they are tailored or draping, they seem to look best on those with stronger shoulders.
> I don't mind a little Fendi for fun, but not the too branded stuff.
> For French, all I really have is a handful of Chanel that always requires tailoring and a lot of a midrange brand called Isabel Marant, which has that flowing, floral slightly boho look and ammmmaaaazzzzing suede or leather leggings.
> Like what I'm wearing now:
> View attachment 3698079


Your hair is stunning!!
Btw, how is your little one doing?


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Eagle, I know I do a bad job describing him because I assume the good parts are a given - if that makes sense?
> 
> We've been on some pretty amazing adventures together as well - hiking in Utah, gambling/dining in Vegas, exploring the South of France and Paris, Prague, Vienna, Rome, Florence, Chicago, Tobermory, Montreal. And Turkey and Costa Rica were with him as well. My trips with him are different to what I'd pick solo, but they've been better for being shared with him. I like to plan trips, so this is one area I don't mind doing the pre-work.
> 
> We get along intellectually and it just works - even though there is a significant age difference and even political/social viewpoint and (in my case) family objections.
> 
> He's one of the most understanding, easy going and straightforward people I've ever met - I am not easy to get along with, and he shows tremendous patience to put up with me and my moods and stresses. And we share a similar sense of humour - it's been rare to find someone who gets my jokes.
> 
> Yes, I'm perfectly comfortable flying solo, never really expected to click with anyone and had come to very happy terms with enjoying a solo life when I met him. So...it's been an adjustment.
> 
> but I do like the companionship and the emotional connection and well, you know.


Genie, excuse me "cough, cough throat clearing, gasp"  I am stuffing a sock in my mouth.


----------



## Genie27

Spit it out, my dear Eagle.


----------



## EmileH

Nicole you have beautiful style. You have the boots thing down. I'm still studying. I admire flowy things like Isabel marant. I just can't carry it off. It's good that we know what works for us. It makes life so much easier. Your hair is just stunning by the way. 

Eagle, I agree. Gucci seems gimmicky and immature. Prada trends in that direction too. 

Morai, I love maxmara coats but I have to say that the cuts and fabrics on most of their other clothing leave a lot to be desired. 

A friend on this forum has a great dolce jacket. I don't see things like that in the store anymore.  I see the print of the season on everything. The one that looks dated by next season.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Spit it out, my dear Eagle.



Genie, I think momasaurus was trying to wisely bring us back to the fashion discussion so we would stop giving you relationship advice. I apologize. I'm sure you are more than capable of managing without our help.


----------



## imagineme

Moirai said:


> Besides the ones mentioned, Loro Piana and Max Mara are Italian companies with high quality classic understated styles that I like. I'm looking for a cashmere coat from either company.



I like Lori Piana
Fabrics are wonderful 
Ditto Max Mara-the top stitching on coats is magnificent


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> I love our fashion discussions! I am learning so much. Just wondering - does anyone like Italian designers? We seem to be always talking about the French.



I love the Italian commitment to rich, luxe materials, whether that is gold, wool or leather.  Hmmm...When I think Italian, I think Loro Piana--cashmere and wool garments that are about the finest available on the planet.  I love Brunello Cucinelli, such fine material and workmanship.  I love Buccelatti and Bulgari, and new pieces by Marco Bicego.  I like the clean lines of Valextra leather bags and luggage.  Custom Tucci leather boots are beyond beautiful.  I always find something at Max Mara. There is a sensuality to Italian design.  When I shop in Italy it's a total feel-fest!  I think of those books by Susan Sommers, French Chic, and Italian Chic.  She sums up the differences well.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> I love the Italian commitment to rich, luxe materials, whether that is gold, wool or leather.  Hmmm...When I think Italian, I think Loro Piana--cashmere and wool garments that are about the finest available on the planet.  I love Brunello Cucinelli, such fine material and workmanship.  I love Buccelatti and Bulgari, and new pieces by Marco Bicego.  I like the clean lines of Valextra leather bags and luggage.  Custom Tucci leather boots are beyond beautiful.  I always find something at Max Mara. There is a sensuality to Italian design.  When I shop in Italy it's a total feel-fest!  I think of those books by Susan Sommers, French Chic, and Italian Chic.  She sums up the differences well.



Maybe I just haven't tried the right Italian brands.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Maybe I just haven't tried the right Italian brands.


I find Armani can look a bit dated and matronly - at least what the local HR buyer seems to pick out.

I do like the tailored/suiting Gucci and Prada items for basics. But they are really plain. And the last season of Gucci was right up my alley, to be honest - in cut and colour. A bit juvenile and ruffly.


----------



## Mininana

is eagle momasaurus?


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> I certainly can drop some names.   I got a Missoni scarf at Filenes Basement.   And I always admire Prada and Fendi bags at NM and elsewhere.  And, anything to do with clothes interests me.



I like Missoni too. Do you still have the scarf? I love the stretchy knits.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I find Armani can look a bit dated and matronly - at least what the local HR buyer seems to pick out.
> 
> I do like the tailored/suiting Gucci and Prada items for basics. But they are really plain. And the last season of Gucci was right up my alley, to be honest - in cut and colour. A bit juvenile and ruffly.


I think the last season of Gucci, what I saw of it, was more charming and better thought out than the pre-fall season.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Just glancing at Gucci pre-fall, wow, it seemed gimmicky and juvenile.   Maybe meant that way to get editorial coverage.



I think there is a big range. That gimmicky stuff seems to get a lot of exposure, but they have really pretty simple dresses and blouses as well with some simple feminine details.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I like Missoni too. Do you still have the scarf? I love the stretchy knits.


It's silk and kinda 60's in design.  If I have a chance, will photograph it tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Nobody that has hair like you can complain about any supposed shortcoming.   Seriously.   And who sees your shoulders with all that beautiful hair flowing?
> Is the term boho still used?   Flowly, floral, romantic . . .



You are so sweet! That just made my day [emoji4]
Haha I'm not sure if anyone says boho anymore, flowy, floral, romantic does sound much better!


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> Besides the ones mentioned, Loro Piana and Max Mara are Italian companies with high quality classic understated styles that I like. I'm looking for a cashmere coat from either company.



Have you found any contenders? Last winter I was looking for a nice wool coat and Loro Piana and Max Mara were recommended to me.


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> Genie, excuse me "cough, cough throat clearing, gasp"  I am stuffing a sock in my mouth.





Genie27 said:


> Spit it out, my dear Eagle.


Lol! Eagle, you are sweet to look out for Genie.


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> Have you found any contenders? Last winter I was looking for a nice wool coat and Loro Piana and Max Mara were recommended to me.


I tried on a light grey Max Mara at Saks for 5K. Beautiful color, fabric and fit but I'm looking for a camel color one. I think it would match my gold B better, lol. I haven't seen one from Loro Piana yet so going to wait before I commit. These are cashmere. Do try them.


----------



## Genie27

Ah, I'm so last season. 

Yes, the spring stuff was me, pre fall is not.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Your hair is stunning!!
> Btw, how is your little one doing?



Thank you for asking! Omar is doing ok, only 4 more weeks in the cast. He is keeping my hands full trying to keep him safe while he heals up.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> It's silk and kinda 60's in design.  If I have a chance, will photograph it tomorrow or Monday.



I bet I'll love it.


----------



## Moirai

Mininana said:


> is eagle momasaurus?


No, Miniana. 2 different "cafesters"


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> I like Missoni too. Do you still have the scarf? I love the stretchy knits.





eagle1002us said:


> It's silk and kinda 60's in design.  If I have a chance, will photograph it tomorrow or Monday.


I would love to see too. The only Missoni I have is a knit dress from m missoni. It's very comfortable.


----------



## Hermezzy

Really enjoying reading everyone's comments about Italian designers here...
I have to agree that they are great with fabrics and materials...so many incredible fabric sources that make high quality menswear come from there- Kiton, Zegna, Cucinelli, Loro Piana, Isaia, etc.  Love Ferragamo shoes- few fit me as well.  Love simple, elegant Valextra designs (though H leather is better, IMO).  Love Gucci shoe designs right now and some of the RTW for men (it's either hit or miss for me- same w/Fendi RTW).  For my body French designers fit better off the rack.  Italian clothes aren't as full cut as American clothing, but they tend to be fuller cut than French clothing and I need that slim French profile.  Saint Laurent, Givenchy (cuban fit, not columbian), Dior, ofc Hermes, Margiela, Balmain, Moncler, Lanvin...they're naturals for my frame.  Dolce & Gabbana, Alexander McQueen, Helmut Lang, Theory, Rag & Bone are some of the non-Frenchies that'll also work for me.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Maybe I just haven't tried the right Italian brands.



I agree with you about Versace, Dolce, Cavalli, et al. Sadly, I don't have the life for that glam, Miami Beach level of sexy.  I suppose you're right.  It's about finding the brand that works.  I like more soft tailored styles, almost menswear in feeling, but I can see how Nicole is drawn to the more feminine lines.



Cordeliere said:


> I would like to hear about what you do that you consider to be fussing over your house.



Lol!  Oh gosh I am _always_ working on my house--renovating, updating, repairing or decorating.  PbP thinks in "Birkin Units," I think in terms of, "I could buy that necklace...or maybe I'll just knock down the wall between the kitchen and the library."


----------



## Moirai

Hermezzy said:


> Really enjoying reading everyone's comments about Italian designers here...
> I have to agree that they are great with fabrics and materials...so many incredible fabric sources that make high quality menswear come from there- Kiton, Zegna, Cucinelli, Loro Piana, Isaia, etc.  Love Ferragamo shoes- few fit me as well.  Love simple, elegant Valextra designs (though H leather is better, IMO).  Love Gucci shoe designs right now and some of the RTW for men (it's either hit or miss for me- same w/Fendi RTW).  For my body French designers fit better off the rack.  Italian clothes aren't as full cut as American clothing, but they tend to be fuller cut than French clothing and I need that slim French profile.  Saint Laurent, Givenchy (cuban fit, not columbian), Dior, ofc Hermes, Margiela, Balmain, Moncler, Lanvin...they're naturals for my frame.  Dolce & Gabbana, Alexander McQueen, Helmut Lang, Theory, Rag & Bone are some of the non-Frenchies that'll also work for me.


Hermezzy, interesting to get a male perspective. Thanks for participating. 



prepster said:


> I agree with you about Versace, Dolce, Cavalli, et al. Sadly, I don't have the life for that glam, Miami Beach level of sexy.  I suppose you're right.  It's about finding the brand that works.  I like more soft tailored styles, almost menswear in feeling, but I can see how Nicole is drawn to the more feminine lines.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  Oh gosh I am _always_ working on my house--renovating, updating, repairing or decorating.  PbP thinks in "Birkin Units," I think in terms of, "I could buy that necklace...or maybe I'll just knock down the wall between the kitchen and the library."


You must have a fabulous beautiful house, prepster. Everything in its place with a purpose whether it's aesthetic or functional.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Genie, I think momasaurus was trying to wisely bring us back to the fashion discussion so we would stop giving you relationship advice. I apologize. I'm sure you are more than capable of managing without our help.


Oh, that was not my intention at all, actually! I was just blabbing. We generally have 2 or 3 topics in play at once, which is fine. I just love it when we talk fashion because y'all are SO GOOD AT IT!! On my own, I would still be dressing like Joan Collins in Dynasty. There *is* an element of trash and camp in my aesthetic, after all.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Oh, that was not my intention at all, actually! I was just blabbing. We generally have 2 or 3 topics in play at once, which is fine. I just love it when we talk fashion because y'all are SO GOOD AT IT!! On my own, I would still be dressing like Joan Collins in Dynasty. There *is* an element of trash and camp in my aesthetic, after all.



That's not true at all. I'm currently trying to channel your chic scarf wearing skills. They always look like an organic part of your outfit, not just thrown on at the end and yet they are carefree unfussy and chic. 

Sorry to attribute that to you. I was feeling like I overstepped to give relationship advice.


----------



## EmileH

Prepster if what you enjoy spending money on is your home that's wonderful. It's probably a much wiser investment than handbags.


----------



## Moirai

Wish everyone a Happy Mother's Day whether your babies have two or four legs!


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> Hermezzy, interesting to get a male perspective. Thanks for participating.
> 
> You must have a fabulous beautiful house, prepster. Everything in its place with a purpose whether it's aesthetic or functional.



You're sweet!  Ultimately whether people enjoy bags, or clothes, jewelry, decorating, cars, or what-have-you, it's a way to express creativity and passion for living don't you think? Sometimes it's a rainbow of H, or my friend that lives in a tiny apartment so she can spend every minute and dime on travel.  Another friend drives an old car and won't buy a new sofa but will drop $100,000 on a dressage horse without blinking.  It's what makes one's heart go pitter-pat.  I tell DH that when I'm wandering around tweaking and messing about it's a sign I'm happy--like nesting for a bird probably.  



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Prepster if what you enjoy spending money on is your home that's wonderful. It's probably a much wiser investment than handbags.



I don't know, I read H bags have appreciated by about 14%!



Hermezzy said:


> Really enjoying reading everyone's comments about Italian designers here...
> I have to agree that they are great with fabrics and materials...so many incredible fabric sources that make high quality menswear come from there- Kiton, Zegna, Cucinelli, Loro Piana, Isaia, etc.  Love Ferragamo shoes- few fit me as well.  Love simple, elegant Valextra designs (though H leather is better, IMO).  Love Gucci shoe designs right now and some of the RTW for men (it's either hit or miss for me- same w/Fendi RTW).  For my body French designers fit better off the rack.  Italian clothes aren't as full cut as American clothing, but they tend to be fuller cut than French clothing and I need that slim French profile.  Saint Laurent, Givenchy (cuban fit, not columbian), Dior, ofc Hermes, Margiela, Balmain, Moncler, Lanvin...they're naturals for my frame.  Dolce & Gabbana, Alexander McQueen, Helmut Lang, Theory, Rag & Bone are some of the non-Frenchies that'll also work for me.



Hermezzy, DH likes Brioni ties.  He swears they make a better knot.



momasaurus said:


> Oh, that was not my intention at all, actually! I was just blabbing. We generally have 2 or 3 topics in play at once, which is fine. I just love it when we talk fashion because y'all are SO GOOD AT IT!! On my own, I would still be dressing like Joan Collins in Dynasty. There *is* an element of trash and camp in my aesthetic, after all.



Lolol!  You're hilarious.  I'm not sure we thought it was camp at the time.  Okay, you probably did, which means you have better taste!  I think we thought it was very glam--the hair and all that.  I do miss those shoulder pads!


----------



## EmileH

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms out there.


----------



## Genie27

PbP, you are very sweet - I didn't think any of you overstepped - I was curious and grateful to hear opinions from people who have been in LTRs about the real adjustments both parties make, from their own experience. 

I get tunnel vision, and hyper critical in relationships. So it's good for me to step back a bit and appreciate reality. 

Momasaurus, I am still drawn to 80s style jewelry - big gaudy chunky gold pieces, and power suits with strong shoulders and bright colours. I was too young for the whole yuppie lifestyle but as soon as I could get the BMW, I did. 

And happy Mother's Day to all the Café moms - to human, flora and fauna kiddos.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> PbP, you are very sweet - I didn't think any of you overstepped - I was curious and grateful to hear opinions from people who have been in LTRs about the real adjustments both parties make, from their own experience.
> 
> I get tunnel vision, and hyper critical in relationships. So it's good for me to step back a bit and appreciate reality.
> 
> Momasaurus, I am still drawn to 80s style jewelry - big gaudy chunky gold pieces, and power suits with strong shoulders and bright colours. I was too young for the whole yuppie lifestyle but as soon as I could get the BMW, I did.
> 
> And happy Mother's Day to all the Café moms - to human, flora and fauna kiddos.



Ok... then I'll just add a few words. I have met few men who are overly accommodating in life. I have met many women who are overly accommodating. 

I also had a lot of well meaning advice from a lot of people in my single days. In retrospect it was not helpful at all and I wish I had tuned it out more. No one knows your heart's desire like you do. Listen to it and don't second guess it.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms on board


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> Lolol!  You're hilarious.  I'm not sure we thought it was camp at the time.  Okay, you probably did, which means you have better taste!  I think we thought it was very glam--the hair and all that.  I do miss those shoulder pads!



I still am a sucker for sequins. [emoji93][emoji93][emoji93]


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> You're sweet!  Ultimately whether people enjoy bags, or clothes, jewelry, decorating, cars, or what-have-you, it's a way to express creativity and passion for living don't you think? Sometimes it's a rainbow of H, or my friend that lives in a tiny apartment so she can spend every minute and dime on travel.  Another friend drives an old car and won't buy a new sofa but will drop $100,000 on a dressage horse without blinking.  It's what makes one's heart go pitter-pat.  I tell DH that when I'm wandering around tweaking and messing about it's a sign I'm happy--like nesting for a bird probably.


You're good! I tell DH when I'm shopping it's a sign that I'm happy


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Reporting back on pair of boots number 1: St Laurent babies black suede. They run small. The website said to size up. I'm a 38 in most brands. 38.5 in louboutin. I usually size up a half size for boots. I bought the 39 and they are perfect. They are a bit narrow.
> 
> I like the look of the suede. I'm a bit worried about rain but I'll waterproof them and hope for the best. They seem very comfortable. They fit close to the leg with a very small opening as Genie said. They look pretty classic and useful.
> 
> With a skirt and stockings that I happened to be wearing today.
> View attachment 3697132
> View attachment 3697133
> 
> 
> With a shorter skirt no stockings.
> View attachment 3697135
> View attachment 3697136
> 
> 
> With jeans. I know I'm supposed to roll them up more right? Baby steps.
> View attachment 3697137
> View attachment 3697138
> 
> With my go to ankle pants.
> 
> View attachment 3697139
> View attachment 3697140



Like these on you PPup, have you tried tucking the jeans/trousers into the top of the boots.
I tend to wear my ankle boots with heeled and flat that way rather than under the jeans.


----------



## Genie27

Speaking of the 80s, do you all think the current or previous generation will ever have a 'what were we thinking' moment?

Last week for a job interview, for a customer facing role, a young woman showed up with a face piercing near her nose/cheek. It was small but still very distracting. Maybe I'm too old as I don't think it's appropriate. Oddly, I think I would have been unfazed by an eyebrow piercing but I seem to be unnerved by large gauges in ears etc. in certain customer service situations.

I'm having a 'back in my day' moment.


----------



## EmileH

CapriTrotteur said:


> Like these on you PPup, have you tried tucking the jeans/trousers into the top of the boots.
> I tend to wear my ankle boots with heeled and flat that way rather than under the jeans.



Thanks! I'll try that. Something wasn't quite right about the jeans boot look I tried for sure.

I was just trying on a bunch of my winter pencil skirts. I need to bring them in to be hemmed to just above the knee. I like that length  with my louboutin babafifi knee high boots and sheer stockings which is similar to the looks that I saw in Paris.  I think this combination of knee high boots and pencil skirts is going to continue to be my go to work look. The slightly shorter skirts will improve the look a great deal. 

The pencil skirts are not great with the ankle boots unless the skirt is about 3 inches above the knee for me. It's probably not a look that I would wear often for work, but more o f an off duty look. I have a few such casual short skirts. I'm glad I kept them. I will wear them casually with the ankle boots. Even a line skirts look better with the ankle boots if they are a bit on the shorter side. It helps to see more of the curve of the leg I think. It counteracts the clunkiness. This is all very scientific isn't it?

I'm liking the sheer stockings with the ankle boots. I have to say that I'm influenced by what I saw in Paris. They don't do the bare leg look. I think it's very American to go without stockings. I'll try it in small doses. 

Still coming in the mail: the mid heel otk boots and the lace up booties.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks! I'll try that. Something wasn't quite right about the jeans boot look I tried for sure.
> 
> I was just trying on a bunch of my winter pencil skirts. I need to bring them in to be hemmed to just above the knee. I like that length  with my louboutin babafifi knee high boots and sheer stockings which is similar to the looks that I saw in Paris.  I think this combination of knee high boots and pencil skirts is going to continue to be my go to work look. The slightly shorter skirts will improve the look a great deal.
> 
> The pencil skirts are not great with the ankle boots unless the skirt is about 3 inches above the knee for me. It's probably not a look that I would wear often for work, but more o f an off duty look. I have a few such casual short skirts. I'm glad I kept them. I will wear them casually with the ankle boots. Even a line skirts look better with the ankle boots if they are a bit on the shorter side. It helps to see more of the curve of the leg I think. It counteracts the clunkiness. This is all very scientific isn't it?
> 
> I'm liking the sheer stockings with the ankle boots. I have to say that I'm influenced by what I saw in Paris. They don't do the bare leg look. I think it's very American to go without stockings. I'll try it in small doses.
> 
> Still coming in the mail: the mid heel otk boots and the lace up booties.


I like my skirts just about the knee too. I'm especially interested to see how otk boots fit.


----------



## Moirai

momasaurus said:


> Oh, that was not my intention at all, actually! I was just blabbing. We generally have 2 or 3 topics in play at once, which is fine. I just love it when we talk fashion because y'all are SO GOOD AT IT!! On my own, I would still be dressing like Joan Collins in Dynasty. There *is* an element of trash and camp in my aesthetic, after all.


You always look so stylish and classy with your scarves.


----------



## Hermezzy

prepster said:


> You're sweet!  Ultimately whether people enjoy bags, or clothes, jewelry, decorating, cars, or what-have-you, it's a way to express creativity and passion for living don't you think? Sometimes it's a rainbow of H, or my friend that lives in a tiny apartment so she can spend every minute and dime on travel.  Another friend drives an old car and won't buy a new sofa but will drop $100,000 on a dressage horse without blinking.  It's what makes one's heart go pitter-pat.  I tell DH that when I'm wandering around tweaking and messing about it's a sign I'm happy--like nesting for a bird probably.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, I read H bags have appreciated by about 14%!
> 
> 
> 
> Hermezzy, DH likes Brioni ties.  He swears they make a better knot.
> 
> 
> 
> Lolol!  You're hilarious.  I'm not sure we thought it was camp at the time.  Okay, you probably did, which means you have better taste!  I think we thought it was very glam--the hair and all that.  I do miss those shoulder pads!




Ah yes- Brioni- beautiful fabrics and lustrous patterns.  I think I have 1 or 2 Brioni ties hiding back in my closet somewhere.  The colors are gorgeous.


----------



## Hermezzy

Genie27 said:


> PbP, you are very sweet - I didn't think any of you overstepped - I was curious and grateful to hear opinions from people who have been in LTRs about the real adjustments both parties make, from their own experience.
> 
> I get tunnel vision, and hyper critical in relationships. So it's good for me to step back a bit and appreciate reality.
> 
> Momasaurus, I am still drawn to 80s style jewelry - big gaudy chunky gold pieces, and power suits with strong shoulders and bright colours. I was too young for the whole yuppie lifestyle but as soon as I could get the BMW, I did.
> 
> And happy Mother's Day to all the Café moms - to human, flora and fauna kiddos.



I really love this and smile at the 80s aesthetic you mention.  I collect issues of Monde d'Hermes and have been going back to the oldest ones I own (early 80s) and thumbing through them again, issue by issue.  Though the fashions have changed I am still amazed at how many of the pictures from those older Monde d'Hermes would look perfectly good today.  I take it that you adore Chanel because of your affinity for the power suits?  I love watching clips of old Chanel runway shows from the 80s, back when Karl L was making his first big impression there.  I so admire his work.  To keep doing what he does, in his mid-80s, at that pace...it's just sheer genius.


----------



## Moirai

Wore a twilly for first time today to add a little extra something to my outfit. Worn with jeans and heels to lunch. Flowers from DH


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Wore a twilly for first time today to add a little extra something to my outfit. Worn with jeans and heels to lunch. Flowers from DH
> View attachment 3698837



Very pretty all the way around!


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> I like my skirts just about the knee too. I'm especially interested to see how otk boots fit.



Any recommendations for tall boots with a tiny ankle? My calves are slim, but not too small for slim cut boots (13" at the widest because they are very muscular), but I have small bones and my ankle area is 7.25". I have never been able to find boots that do not get baggy and sloppy around the ankles, even the "half stretch" types like SW 50/50.
I know there are a lot of women who are much more petite than I am, so there must be some good options that I haven't found yet.
I prefer tall boots because I usually wear skirts to work. The advantage of ankle boots being in style is that the ankles don't have to fit perfectly, but despite the current/Paris fashion, I really do not find full tights to be comfortable, so tall boots are required for work.


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> Wore a twilly for first time today to add a little extra something to my outfit. Worn with jeans and heels to lunch. Flowers from DH
> View attachment 3698837



Beautiful! Have you ever done the pussy style for the twilly? I think it's really cute but in 15 seconds I would spill coffee or lunch on it.


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> Wore a twilly for first time today to add a little extra something to my outfit. Worn with jeans and heels to lunch. Flowers from DH
> View attachment 3698837



Gorgeous!



nicole0612 said:


> Any recommendations for tall boots with a tiny ankle? My calves are slim, but not too small for slim cut boots (13" at the widest because they are very muscular), but I have small bones and my ankle area is 7.25". I have never been able to find boots that do not get baggy and sloppy around the ankles, even the "half stretch" types like SW 50/50.
> I know there are a lot of women who are much more petite than I am, so there must be some good options that I haven't found yet.
> I prefer tall boots because I usually wear skirts to work. The advantage of ankle boots being in style is that the ankles don't have to fit perfectly, but despite the current/Paris fashion, I really do not find full tights to be comfortable, so tall boots are required for work.



I'm not sure what kind of heel you like, but if you want low, a great option is actual riding boots.  You can get ready made, semi-custom or fully custom for a great price, with a slim ankle and calf to fit.  The style now in riding is a very slim, sleek look, so the ankles will fit much better than a typical fashion boot.  Ariat has ready-made tall boots, either Field boots (with laces at the foot/ankle) or Dressage/Dress boots with a smooth foot/shaft in several calf heights and widths.  Their "Volant" is a European modern looking boot. 

Vogel boots make beautiful semi and fully custom if you'd like to choose your leather and other features.  You can choose whether you want a straight or Spanish top line, swagger tabs, where you want the zipper, toe shape and style, etc.  I think they even do custom "fashion" boots now.  You can go to an "English" tack shop and try on various brands or check out the styles and measurements on-line.  Dover Saddlery also shows the measurements (shaft height and calf) of several ready-made brands.  

Here's Vogel;  https://vogelboots.com/collections/custom-riding.   I think you end up getting a better quality boot than most typical fashion brands.


----------



## momasaurus

Moirai said:


> You always look so stylish and classy with your scarves.


Very sweet of you to say, *Moirai*! Thank you. I wish I had a non-exploding credit card and could turn you all loose on my wardrobe - LOL!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks! I'll try that. Something wasn't quite right about the jeans boot look I tried for sure.
> 
> I was just trying on a bunch of my winter pencil skirts. I need to bring them in to be hemmed to just above the knee. I like that length  with my louboutin babafifi knee high boots and sheer stockings which is similar to the looks that I saw in Paris.  I think this combination of knee high boots and pencil skirts is going to continue to be my go to work look. The slightly shorter skirts will improve the look a great deal.
> 
> The pencil skirts are not great with the ankle boots unless the skirt is about 3 inches above the knee for me. It's probably not a look that I would wear often for work, but more o f an off duty look. I have a few such casual short skirts. I'm glad I kept them. I will wear them casually with the ankle boots. Even a line skirts look better with the ankle boots if they are a bit on the shorter side. It helps to see more of the curve of the leg I think. It counteracts the clunkiness. This is all very scientific isn't it?
> 
> I'm liking the sheer stockings with the ankle boots. I have to say that I'm influenced by what I saw in Paris. They don't do the bare leg look. I think it's very American to go without stockings. I'll try it in small doses.
> 
> Still coming in the mail: the mid heel otk boots and the lace up booties.



Im excited to see the incoming boots!


----------



## momasaurus

Moirai said:


> Wore a twilly for first time today to add a little extra something to my outfit. Worn with jeans and heels to lunch. Flowers from DH
> View attachment 3698837


I'm wearing my chaine d'ancre today the same way! YOu look great.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very pretty all the way around!





nicole0612 said:


> Beautiful! Have you ever done the pussy style for the twilly? I think it's really cute but in 15 seconds I would spill coffee or lunch on it.





prepster said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what kind of heel you like, but if you want low, a great option is actual riding boots.  You can get ready made, semi-custom or fully custom for a great price, with a slim ankle and calf to fit.  The style now in riding is a very slim, sleek look, so the ankles will fit much better than a typical fashion boot.  Ariat has nice ready made tall boots, either Field boots (with laces at the foot/ankle) or Dressage boots with a smooth foot/shaft in several calf heights and widths.  Their "Volant" is a European modern looking boot.  Vogel boots make beautiful semi and fully custom if you'd like to choose your leather and other features.  I think they even do custom "fashion" boots now.  You can go to a tack shop and try on different brands or check out the styles and measurements on-line.  Dover Saddlery shows the measurements (shaft height and calf) of several brands, and here's Vogel;  https://vogelboots.com/collections/custom-riding.   I think you end up getting a better quality boot than most typical fashion brands.





momasaurus said:


> I'm wearing my chaine d'ancre today the same way! YOu look great.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very pretty all the way around!


Thank you, ladies!

Nicole, I'm a novice with knots. What's that style? It sounds illegal


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> Any recommendations for tall boots with a tiny ankle? My calves are slim, but not too small for slim cut boots (13" at the widest because they are very muscular), but I have small bones and my ankle area is 7.25". I have never been able to find boots that do not get baggy and sloppy around the ankles, even the "half stretch" types like SW 50/50.
> I know there are a lot of women who are much more petite than I am, so there must be some good options that I haven't found yet.
> I prefer tall boots because I usually wear skirts to work. The advantage of ankle boots being in style is that the ankles don't have to fit perfectly, but despite the current/Paris fashion, I really do not find full tights to be comfortable, so tall boots are required for work.


I wear these. Same ones as Kate Middleton. They're comfortable and fit nicely. I also have trouble finding boots that fit well in both calf and ankle. They're a bit loose at the ankle but not too bad and I love them. I also have a stretch leather one from SW which fits tighter at ankle but it's an older style. Aquatalia are on sale now on Nordstrom site in few sizes.

*Rhumba Weatherproof Knee High Stretch Boot*
*Aquatalia *
*

*


----------



## EmileH

I have small ankles. I have given up on the stretchy boots for the most part. They never look right on me. I prefer a structured shaped boot that doesn't gap or bunch at the ankles. I used to prefer jimmy choo although I do not like the direction they have gone the past few years. They are no longer as well balanced comfortable and attractive. I bought louboutins last year that I love. 

Thanks for the recommendations on the riding boots. I have Bowen in a reddish brown that I love but I have been looking for black. I love the jumping boots from Hermes but I really prefer a zipper. I'll look for these. I prefer this type of boots with jeans for casual wear.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have small ankles. I have given up on the stretchy boots for the most part. They never look right on me. I prefer a structured shaped boot that doesn't gap or bunch at the ankles. I used to prefer jimmy choo although I do not like the direction they have gone the past few years. They are no longer as well balanced comfortable and attractive. I bought louboutins last year that I love.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations on the riding boots. I have Bowen in a reddish brown that I love but I have been looking for black. I love the jumping boots from Hermes but I really prefer a zipper. I'll look for these. I prefer this type of boots with jeans for casual wear.


Do you have the tall suede CL boots or short leather ankle boots? I have yet to buy my first CL. Is there is style that is more comfortable than another? Like Simple pumps? And are they true to size? I need to wear at least one in my lifetime.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Do you have the tall suede CL boots or short leather ankle boots? I have yet to buy my first CL. Is there is style that is more comfortable than another? Like Simple pumps? And are they true to size? I need to wear at least one in my lifetime.



I have simple pumps in an 85 mm heel and I find them comfortable for work all day. For boots I bought the babafifi tall suede boots in an 85 mm height. They are absolutely the perfect shape of a boot and also comfortable for work. I have the karistrap ankle boots in black. I think they are a 70 mm block heel. I really like them. They are a bit heavy looking for skirts or dresses but look good with jeans or pants. I would say they are moderately comfortable. I could walk 8-10 miles in Paris with them on but by the end of the day I definitely had a foot cramp. 


I measured my ankle. It 8.25 inches for reference.


----------



## Hermezzy

Moirai said:


> Wore a twilly for first time today to add a little extra something to my outfit. Worn with jeans and heels to lunch. Flowers from DH
> View attachment 3698837


Really gorgeous look Moirai!  I especially love the chaine d'ancre necklace!


----------



## eagle1002us

Saw the movie, Norman the Fixer with Richard Gere.   For me personally, it took a while to get the hang of of it.   It's in 4 acts.   Along about the middle of the 3rd act the pieces started to fall into place for me.   Now, DH loved it.   I understood the premise of the movie from the start, but it may be a guy's movie in some ways.  

It's basically hard to see an aged Richard Gere.   That to me is the tragedy that the movie refers to in the full title.    He is usually quite reliable for eye candy.   His acting was good.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have simple pumps in an 85 mm heel and I find them comfortable for work all day. For boots I bought the babafifi tall suede boots in an 85 mm height. They are absolutely the perfect shape of a boot and also comfortable for work. I have the karistrap ankle boots in black. I think they are a 70 mm block heel. I really like them. They are a bit heavy looking for skirts or dresses but look good with jeans or pants. I would say they are moderately comfortable. I could walk 8-10 miles in Paris with them on but by the end of the day I definitely had a foot cramp.
> 
> 
> I measured my ankle. It 8.25 inches for reference.


Thank you. I'm eyeing the simple in black and nude which is hard to find. Also thinking about getting CL otk boots to alternate with my Aquatalia. But have yet to try them on. 



Hermezzy said:


> Really gorgeous look Moirai!  I especially love the chaine d'ancre necklace!


Thank you! It's one of my favorite necklaces and honestly before H, I avoid silver jewelry because of tarnish issue.



eagle1002us said:


> Saw the movie, Norman the Fixer with Richard Gere.   For me personally, it took a while to get the hang of of it.   It's in 4 acts.   Along about the middle of the 3rd act the pieces started to fall into place for me.   Now, DH loved it.   I understood the premise of the movie from the start, but it may be a guy's movie in some ways.
> 
> It's basically hard to see an aged Richard Gere.   That to me is the tragedy that the movie refers to in the full title.    He is usually quite reliable for eye candy.   His acting was good.


Ah, Gere. He's was hot in Pretty Woman.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> Saw the movie, Norman the Fixer with Richard Gere.   For me personally, it took a while to get the hang of of it.   It's in 4 acts.   Along about the middle of the 3rd act the pieces started to fall into place for me.   Now, DH loved it.   I understood the premise of the movie from the start, but it may be a guy's movie in some ways.
> 
> It's basically hard to see an aged Richard Gere.   That to me is the tragedy that the movie refers to in the full title.    He is usually quite reliable for eye candy.   His acting was good.



Richard Gere is always nice to look at. I think he is aging well, but I have a thing for older men. [emoji6]


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Thank you. I'm eyeing the simple in black and nude which is hard to find. Also thinking about getting CL otk boots to alternate with my Aquatalia. But have yet to try them on.
> 
> 
> Thank you! It's one of my favorite necklaces and honestly before H, I avoid silver jewelry because of tarnish issue.
> 
> 
> Ah, Gere. He's was hot in Pretty Woman.



If you try the otk boots do let me know how they are.


----------



## imagineme

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks! I'll try that. Something wasn't quite right about the jeans boot look I tried for sure.
> 
> I was just trying on a bunch of my winter pencil skirts. I need to bring them in to be hemmed to just above the knee. I like that length  with my louboutin babafifi knee high boots and sheer stockings which is similar to the looks that I saw in Paris.  I think this combination of knee high boots and pencil skirts is going to continue to be my go to work look. The slightly shorter skirts will improve the look a great deal.
> 
> The pencil skirts are not great with the ankle boots unless the skirt is about 3 inches above the knee for me. It's probably not a look that I would wear often for work, but more o f an off duty look. I have a few such casual short skirts. I'm glad I kept them. I will wear them casually with the ankle boots. Even a line skirts look better with the ankle boots if they are a bit on the shorter side. It helps to see more of the curve of the leg I think. It counteracts the clunkiness. This is all very scientific isn't it?
> 
> I'm liking the sheer stockings with the ankle boots. I have to say that I'm influenced by what I saw in Paris. They don't do the bare leg look. I think it's very American to go without stockings. I'll try it in small doses.
> 
> Still coming in the mail: the mid heel otk boots and the lace up booties.



I SO wish Americans would go back to sheer stockings.  My legs have seen better days and so I avoid wearing skirts unless it is way below freezing and I can wear black opaques.


----------



## Cordeliere

Hermezzy said:


> I collect issues of Monde d'Hermes and have been going back to the oldest ones I own (early 80s) and thumbing through them again, issue by issue.  Though the fashions have changed I am still amazed at how many of the pictures from those older Monde d'Hermes would look perfectly good today.  .



These sound interesting.  Where do you find the old ones?  Ebay?


----------



## Cordeliere

Moirai said:


> Wore a twilly for first time today to add a little extra something to my outfit. Worn with jeans and heels to lunch. Flowers from DH
> View attachment 3698837



Great classic look.  Well done.


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> Great classic look.  Well done.


Thank you, Corde!


----------



## Cordeliere

imagineme said:


> I SO wish Americans would go back to sheer stockings.  My legs have seen better days and so I avoid wearing skirts unless it is way below freezing and I can wear black opaques.



I would like them to come back in style too.   My legs are fine, but my feet hate shoes without stockings.   I can't break in new shoes without wearing them.


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Thank you. I'm eyeing the simple in black and nude which is hard to find. Also thinking about getting CL otk boots to alternate with my Aquatalia. But have yet to try them on.
> 
> 
> Thank you! It's one of my favorite necklaces and honestly before H, I avoid silver jewelry because of tarnish issue.
> 
> 
> Ah, Gere. He's was hot in Pretty Woman.


American Gigolo is my fav Gere movie.


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> Nicole, I'm a novice with knots. What's that style? It sounds illegal



LOL 
A pussy bow is basically a bow [emoji166] tied with long strings, often on the neck of a blouse. They were in style in the 70's I think and also back in style now. I have seen some twillies tied in a pussy bow. In fact, I think BBC did a really nice looking one once on the In Action thread. 
Even though "pussy bow" is a real thing, it makes me pause for a second every time. So that's why I called it a pussy style bow. ...but I'm not sure if that makes it better or worse.


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> I wear these. Same ones as Kate Middleton. They're comfortable and fit nicely. I also have trouble finding boots that fit well in both calf and ankle. They're a bit loose at the ankle but not too bad and I love them. I also have a stretch leather one from SW which fits tighter at ankle but it's an older style. Aquatalia are on sale now on Nordstrom site in few sizes.
> 
> *Rhumba Weatherproof Knee High Stretch Boot*
> *Aquatalia *
> *
> View attachment 3698908
> *



Thanks, I have heard of this brand, but I didn't know it was so slim cut. I will look into it.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have small ankles. I have given up on the stretchy boots for the most part. They never look right on me. I prefer a structured shaped boot that doesn't gap or bunch at the ankles. I used to prefer jimmy choo although I do not like the direction they have gone the past few years. They are no longer as well balanced comfortable and attractive. I bought louboutins last year that I love.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations on the riding boots. I have Bowen in a reddish brown that I love but I have been looking for black. I love the jumping boots from Hermes but I really prefer a zipper. I'll look for these. I prefer this type of boots with jeans for casual wear.



Do Louboutin boots fit more comfortably than the heels? I have only one pair of CL heels because I felt one pair of black CL heels was essential, but they are so painful.


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> Do you have the tall suede CL boots or short leather ankle boots? I have yet to buy my first CL. Is there is style that is more comfortable than another? Like Simple pumps? And are they true to size? I need to wear at least one in my lifetime.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have simple pumps in an 85 mm heel and I find them comfortable for work all day. For boots I bought the babafifi tall suede boots in an 85 mm height. They are absolutely the perfect shape of a boot and also comfortable for work. I have the karistrap ankle boots in black. I think they are a 70 mm block heel. I really like them. They are a bit heavy looking for skirts or dresses but look good with jeans or pants. I would say they are moderately comfortable. I could walk 8-10 miles in Paris with them on but by the end of the day I definitely had a foot cramp.
> 
> 
> I measured my ankle. It 8.25 inches for reference.



I see you anticipated me. Thanks for the recommendations! PbP you are stronger than I am, there is no way I could walk 8-10 miles in heeled boots, even 70mm. I have no trouble with the walking mechanics in heels, but I always get pain in the ball of my foot when wearing heels.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Saw the movie, Norman the Fixer with Richard Gere.   For me personally, it took a while to get the hang of of it.   It's in 4 acts.   Along about the middle of the 3rd act the pieces started to fall into place for me.   Now, DH loved it.   I understood the premise of the movie from the start, but it may be a guy's movie in some ways.
> 
> It's basically hard to see an aged Richard Gere.   That to me is the tragedy that the movie refers to in the full title.    He is usually quite reliable for eye candy.   His acting was good.



I had to google Richard Gere, wondering how old he is now.
#1- I did not know that he was married to Cindy Crawford
#2- His middle name is Tiffany??


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I had to google Richard Gere, wondering how old he is now.
> #1- I did not know that he was married to Cindy Crawford
> #2- His middle name is Tiffany??



Didn't know two. Of course I knew one. They were quite the couple. Just as Billy Joel and Cristy Brinkley were. In the day. [emoji23]

I definitely had a pair of louboutin shoes that we the most excruciating thing known to woman. They were rehomed. And of course anything above 85 mm is out. I preordered their new block heels -cordillo to try for fall. They used to make a very comfortable block heel called Miss tack that was very popular.


----------



## FizzyWater

For people who wear riding boots, is there a secret to getting them on and off?  A friend had a Fluevog pair (that to my untrained eye looked just like a classic riding boot, but perhaps real ones have more slack under the buckles?) that involved serious hydraulics to remove.


----------



## EmileH

FizzyWater said:


> For people who wear riding boots, is there a secret to getting them on and off?  A friend had a Fluevog pair (that to my untrained eye looked just like a classic riding boot, but perhaps real ones have more slack under the buckles?) that involved serious hydraulics to remove.



This is why I don't have the jumping boots. I got stuck in them at the george v store. I started to panic. You are supposed to use a boot jack, which they gave me, but even that was difficult. I really prefer boots with zippers.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is why I don't have the jumping boots. I got stuck in them at the george v store. I started to panic. You are supposed to use a boot jack, which they gave me, but even that was difficult. I really prefer boots with zippers.



I am trying to picture this....[emoji12]


----------



## prepster

FizzyWater said:


> For people who wear riding boots, is there a secret to getting them on and off?  A friend had a Fluevog pair (that to my untrained eye looked just like a classic riding boot, but perhaps real ones have more slack under the buckles?) that involved serious hydraulics to remove.



Lol! A bootjack. Best $19.95 you'll ever spend!  They have them at any tack shop or online at Dover.  Or a really good-looking man to wiggle them off for you. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is why I don't have the jumping boots. I got stuck in them at the george v store. I started to panic. You are supposed to use a boot jack, which they gave me, but even that was difficult. I really prefer boots with zippers.



Edit:  Sorry PbP, Just saw this.  It is a little panicky to not be able to get them off.  I am hugely claustrophobic so if I feel like I'm trapped I get the same way.  I had a brand new pair of boots on for the first time and it was as if they were stuck on with glue, and I couldn't find my boot jack.  There was not a soul around the house or barn (naturally!) so I had to drive around to the neighbor (who had just moved in) and ask her to pull my boots off.  Lol!  What an introduction.  Thankfully she was a horse person. We had a great laugh and ended up being good friends.  Now I have a bootjack, and a spare!


----------



## FizzyWater

Aha!  And Youtube shows how to use it, even!  I think I will stick with my zippered boots. 

Thank you PbP and prepster for the pointer!


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> I am trying to picture this....[emoji12]



The boot jack or me in a cold sweat? The SA had to pull them off me. I thought she was going to break my ankle in the process. [emoji23]


----------



## prepster

FizzyWater said:


> Aha!  And Youtube shows how to use it, even!  I think I will stick with my zippered boots.
> 
> Thank you PbP and prepster for the pointer!



Even with a bootjack, sometimes they don't want to budge, especially if they are new.  And you have to sort of balance and contort yourself to get the proper angle.  We wear so many boots around here and are in and out of them so often, I installed a grab-bar on the wall by the back door, and that really helps!


----------



## Hermezzy

Cordeliere said:


> These sound interesting.  Where do you find the old ones?  Ebay?


Primaril


Cordeliere said:


> These sound interesting.  Where do you find the old ones?  Ebay?


Primarily, yes...some have been very hard to find! lol


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The boot jack or me in a cold sweat? The SA had to pull them off me. I thought she was going to break my ankle in the process. [emoji23]


This is even better!! How do they convince anyone to buy these boots if you have to have a servant/dresser/SA help you out of them? LOL


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> This is even better!! How do they convince anyone to buy these boots if you have to have a servant/dresser/SA help you out of them? LOL



I presume everyone isn't as big a klutz as I am. I also think she tried to sell me a smaller size and I had been walking all day in Paris. I know other people say it's difficult but they can manage with a boot jack. But geez if I have to install a handrail by the door I'm not so sure. And let's say you are out and your feet are tired... are you just stuck until you get home to the boot jack and the handrail? [emoji848] It is like the love bracelet from hell.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Richard Gere is always nice to look at. I think he is aging well, but I have a thing for older men. [emoji6]


Yes, ordinarily he looks great but for this movie in a lot of scenes he was not the warmly smiling, crinkled, sparkling eyed guy we all know and love.   He didn't look at all like his movie star self although he was believable as Norman.   I guess that's what makes a great actor.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It is like the love bracelet from hell.


Hahaha. I've felt that way in a fitting room, when the shoulders are too tight on the dress and you are stuck with it half way off, over your head, and can't reach the rest of it as it's snagged on a shoulder blade. I'm pretty sure BBC would never have this issue - that's when I always wish I'd stuck with yoga.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Cordeliere said:


> I would like them to come back in style too.   My legs are fine, but my feet hate shoes without stockings.   I can't break in new shoes without wearing them.



Sorry to intrude. I read this thread with pleasure. I'm so surprised sheer stockings are not done in the US. I wear them when winter is over until it's constantly above 15 Celsius. I found 5 denier slightly shiny ultra- transparent ones in my skin tone and ever so often someone asks me if I'm not cold and is surprised I wear tights. They're virtually invisible, keep me warm, mask slight imperfection or a late shave [emoji12] plus help to break in new shoes.
They're from Kunert a german brand, cost 16 euros but I suppose other brands offer similar types. Not old fashioned and quite resistant. I wear mostly skirts and dresses so I'm a hosiery specialist [emoji136]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Sorry to intrude. I read this thread with pleasure. I'm so surprised sheer stockings are not done in the US. I wear them when winter is over until it's constantly above 15 Celsius. I found 5 denier slightly shiny ultra- transparent ones in my skin tone and ever so often someone asks me if I'm not cold and is surprised I wear tights. They're virtually invisible, keep me warm, mask slight imperfection or a late shave [emoji12] plus help to break in new shoes.
> They're from Kunert a german brand, cost 16 euros but I suppose other brands offer similar types. Not old fashioned and quite resistant. I wear mostly skirts and dresses so I'm a hosiery specialist [emoji136]



Thanks for the recommendation! 

Yes it's odd that customs vary so much between the US and Europe. (Be thankful that most Europeans don't walk around in stretchy yoga pants all day and call that fashion like we do here.) I think it is because we see photos of movie stars in Hollywood in the magazines and of course in LA they don't need stockings. I wish they would come back in style here and I kind of don't care. I don't want to freeze and I feel better in stockings except for the hottest of days. So I suppose I'll just be out of fashion. 


When I stopped into Dior last week I mentioned that no one in Europe was wearing otk boots. They were shocked. They had no idea. And these were people who work for a French clothing company. [emoji15]


----------



## Genie27

I'm a big fan of bare legs - I could not fathom wearing hosiery in the South, during summer, etc. So from March until October, as soon as it's warm enough to not freeze my digits off, I'm in open toed footwear. Although this year, it's still so cold, I am still wearing solid and sheer tights, so thanks for the recommendation, PourquoisPas - I will look for them when I need to replenish. 

The best tights I ever bought were a Japanese brand from a sock shop in Covent Garden. Super soft, and comfortable and durable.


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> Wore a twilly for first time today to add a little extra something to my outfit. Worn with jeans and heels to lunch. Flowers from DH
> View attachment 3698837


So pretty! I love those willow-china colours on you. And the flowers are lovely.


----------



## Genie27

PS - is your Farandole a 120? I'm in research mode.


----------



## EmileH

I lived in Texas for a few years and I couldn't wear stockings there. I told DH that we can't move too far south for retirement. My wardrobe won't work there.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I presume everyone isn't as big a klutz as I am. I also think she tried to sell me a smaller size and I had been walking all day in Paris. I know other people say it's difficult but they can manage with a boot jack. But geez if I have to install a handrail by the door I'm not so sure. And let's say you are out and your feet are tired... are you just stuck until you get home to the boot jack and the handrail? [emoji848] It is like the love bracelet from hell.



Lololol!  You make a good point.  I should probably keep a Dremel in my bag so I could cut them off if necessary.  Unless some passerby happened to notice me weeping and take pity.  You kind of hate to have to rely on the kindness of strangers though to get you out of your footwear.

Oh my gosh.  I wonder if this is why I never wear my Love bracelet?!?!  Maybe I have Love claustrophobia.

Re: the bootjack.  All of my purchased riding boots after "the incident" have been back-zip, but I still need a jack to get them off easily.  We also use it for Wellies.  DH wears Le Chameau and they're hard to get off too.



momasaurus said:


> This is even better!! How do they convince anyone to buy these boots if you have to have a servant/dresser/SA help you out of them? LOL



Well that's the thing.  Tall boots were invented ages ago when everyone who could afford riding boots had a valet or maid.  You'd never dream of pulling off your own boots.  On the Vogel site it says that they will make your boots with a zipper (it used to be they wouldn't) but they recommend that if you don't need zippers not to get them.  Presuming I'm sure, that you have a few footmen (I wonder if that's where _that_ term comes from) hanging around and available to pull your boots off.



Pourquoipas said:


> Sorry to intrude. I read this thread with pleasure. I'm so surprised sheer stockings are not done in the US. I wear them when winter is over until it's constantly above 15 Celsius. I found 5 denier slightly shiny ultra- transparent ones in my skin tone and ever so often someone asks me if I'm not cold and is surprised I wear tights. They're virtually invisible, keep me warm, mask slight imperfection or a late shave [emoji12] plus help to break in new shoes.
> They're from Kunert a german brand, cost 16 euros but I suppose other brands offer similar types. Not old fashioned and quite resistant. I wear mostly skirts and dresses so I'm a hosiery specialist [emoji136]



Hi!  Welcome!  Thanks so much for that recommendation.  I much prefer something on my legs as well.


----------



## Cygne18

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks! I'll try that. Something wasn't quite right about the jeans boot look I tried for sure.
> 
> I was just trying on a bunch of my winter pencil skirts. I need to bring them in to be hemmed to just above the knee. I like that length  with my louboutin babafifi knee high boots and sheer stockings which is similar to the looks that I saw in Paris.  I think this combination of knee high boots and pencil skirts is going to continue to be my go to work look. The slightly shorter skirts will improve the look a great deal.
> 
> The pencil skirts are not great with the ankle boots unless the skirt is about 3 inches above the knee for me. It's probably not a look that I would wear often for work, but more o f an off duty look. I have a few such casual short skirts. I'm glad I kept them. I will wear them casually with the ankle boots. Even a line skirts look better with the ankle boots if they are a bit on the shorter side. It helps to see more of the curve of the leg I think. It counteracts the clunkiness. This is all very scientific isn't it?
> 
> I'm liking the sheer stockings with the ankle boots. I have to say that I'm influenced by what I saw in Paris. They don't do the bare leg look. I think it's very American to go without stockings. I'll try it in small doses.
> 
> Still coming in the mail: the mid heel otk boots and the lace up booties.



@Pocketbook Pup: I just ordered the Corsa boot from M. Gemi (never ordered from them before!). Like you, I'm inspired by those slender Parisian women! I'm concerned about the 'gappage' around the ankle area as I kind of want a slim fit. We'll see when I get them. I called the friendly M. Gemi lady and she said the circumference is 10" which doesn't seem too bad. Your boots are lovely! I like the look with your pants a lot. 

Contrary to the chic Parisians, I bought a pair of the Stuart Weitzman Tielands (over the knee boots) in black suede sometime in November and I love them.


----------



## Cygne18

Moirai said:


> Wore a twilly for first time today to add a little extra something to my outfit. Worn with jeans and heels to lunch. Flowers from DH
> View attachment 3698837



Love this! My favorite (ok, my 'only!') twilly design paired with the Farandole.


----------



## Genie27

Cygne, I'd love to see a mod shot of these when you get them. They look very nice and slim around the ankles.


----------



## Cygne18

Genie27 said:


> Cygne, I'd love to see a mod shot of these when you get them. They look very nice and slim around the ankles.



Thanks, @Genie27. I will post something if they don't look too bad. I just bought super high rise Ridley jeans from ASOS, so we'll see if they look okay with these (or not). Eek.


----------



## Genie27

Oh, please show us...I need to get my eyes used to high-rises and start wearing/styling them so I don't look dated. I find it a bit of a pain when there is a major shift in silhouette - because you can't just replace one item, but have to rebuild the whole wardrobe, as things don't look right. All my longer tops that worked with leggings now look too-long. 

I'm digging out some of my older higher-waistline items, but they don't quite look right either. 

Those SW OTK boots - I loved them this past winter as they were comfortable and kept my knees warm. But unfortunately, nothing else from SW seems to fit my foot well.


----------



## Cygne18

Genie27 said:


> Oh, please show us...I need to get my eyes used to high-rises and start wearing/styling them so I don't look dated. I find it a bit of a pain when there is a major shift in silhouette - because you can't just replace one item, but have to rebuild the whole wardrobe, as things don't look right. All my longer tops that worked with leggings now look too-long.
> 
> I'm digging out some of my older higher-waistline items, but they don't quite look right either.
> 
> Those SW OTK boots - I loved them this past winter as they were comfortable and kept my knees warm. But unfortunately, nothing else from SW seems to fit my foot well.



Yes, I like my SWs. I like the 50/50s too. I have no arch, so I wear my SWs with Superfeet high heel arch support inserts with the Tielands and they help a lot. I've also experimented with stretching out the toe box areas of all my boots with a boot stretcher and it helped a little (I probably have to stretch it out for a few more hours), but I still have to wear thin socks / tights with them in order to avoid toe pain. Maybe I should just not wear heels that are taller than 2".  

I still intend to wear long tops to wear with the skinny jeans. You can layer light jackets over them and that should help balance out the super tight jeans. I like the high-rise jeans. I think. They suck in my muffin top!


----------



## eagle1002us

I say this somewhat timidly:  Couldn't boot styles change between now and early fall, say, August?  Wouldn't that mean it would be better to wait till then? And I thought hem lengths were getting longer (tho i could be wrong on that).  
Altho, I must say you guys really get into boot discussions.   It's really impressive.   I bet you guys can run circles around any SA when you talk shop.  
And I would like to know what Pantone colors are being recommended for fall or what colors designers are promoting.  Anyone know that?  I suppose dark teal had its moment and winter navy will be favored.   But I have no idea.


----------



## Genie27

Cygne18 said:


> I wear my SWs with Superfeet high heel arch support inserts with the Tielands and they help a lot.


That's a great tip! I must try those for my Prada booties - they are 2.5" heel, and the original sole has come unglued - I didn't want to replace with cheap Dr Scholls or the Gel ones etc as I don't like how they feel, but I like Superfeet.

I find the Hinterland (2.5" heel) to be super comfy for reasonable distances - eg.  5 km / 2-3 miles over the course of the day. I bought them just large enough to wear tights, so no room for an additional insole - do you remove the SW insole? Guess I should have sized up a 1/2 size.

Eagle, some of the these boots have either been sold for a while, (so pretty classic/basic), or right on the edge of fashion, so I guess we should be OK. I pulled out my knee-high Loub stilettos the other day, and they are great for dry spring/fall days. And the BF liked the flash of red sole.  And they were fine for walking a short distance. A block heel would make them comfy. 

Pardon the bad picture- it's from my lookbook.


----------



## Cygne18

Genie27 said:


> That's a great tip! I must try those for my Prada booties - they are 2.5" heel, and the original sole has come unglued - I didn't want to replace with cheap Dr Scholls or the Gel ones etc as I don't like how they feel, but I like Superfeet.
> 
> I find the Hinterland (2.5" heel) to be super comfy for reasonable distances - eg.  5 km / 2-3 miles over the course of the day. I bought them just large enough to wear tights, so no room for an additional insole - do you remove the SW insole? Guess I should have sized up a 1/2 size.



Hi, @Genie27: Ooh, I like the reasonable height of your Hinterlands. Very nice. I bought the Tielands in two different sizes and found that the one that's 1/2 size larger just didn't fit as well. I should have bought the arch supports prior before deciding on a size, though. My bad. I don't remove the SW insole, but that's something I should consider since I can get 2 mm or so back to my toe area. Every bit helps.

 Your Loubs are beautiful! Yah to Loubs. In the past, whenever I bought Loubs, I ran to the shoe cobbler to get them resoled in the red  Vibram soles so that they'd stay red 'forever.' Heh! Can't go wrong with that red sole.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> That's a great tip! I must try those for my Prada booties - they are 2.5" heel, and the original sole has come unglued - I didn't want to replace with cheap Dr Scholls or the Gel ones etc as I don't like how they feel, but I like Superfeet.
> 
> I find the Hinterland (2.5" heel) to be super comfy for reasonable distances - eg.  5 km / 2-3 miles over the course of the day. I bought them just large enough to wear tights, so no room for an additional insole - do you remove the SW insole? Guess I should have sized up a 1/2 size.
> 
> Eagle, some of the these boots have either been sold for a while, (so pretty classic/basic), or right on the edge of fashion, so I guess we should be OK. I pulled out my knee-high Loub stilettos the other day, and they are great for dry spring/fall days. And the BF liked the flash of red sole.  And they were fine for walking a short distance. A block heel would make them comfy.
> 
> Pardon the bad picture- it's from my lookbook.


Well, don't mind me.   I am not fond of my feet.


----------



## Genie27

Cygne18 said:


> I ran to the shoe cobbler to get them resoled in the red Vibram soles


I've worn mine out...I didn't know they made red vibram soles, so I'm happy to know I can fix that. I just learned so much from you this past hour. The boots are from like 2007/8, but I've rarely worn them as I couldn't wear heels for a few years. Last summer was the first time in years that I could wear heels again, which made me very happy. 

Eagle, for my job I sometimes get slight advance knowledge of the Benjamin Moore Colour of the Year, which is sometimes linked to the Pantone Colour of the Year. But I'm not going to tell.


----------



## Cygne18

Genie27 said:


> I've worn mine out...I didn't know they made red vibram soles, so I'm happy to know I can fix that. I just learned so much from you this past hour. The boots are from like 2007/8, but I've rarely worn them as I couldn't wear heels for a few years. Last summer was the first time in years that I could wear heels again, which made me very happy.
> 
> Eagle, for my job I sometimes get slight advance knowledge of the Benjamin Moore Colour of the Year, which is sometimes linked to the Pantone Colour of the Year. But I'm not going to tell.



A good cobbler should have red rubber to closely match the bottom of your Louboutins! It shouldn't cost more than $35 to resole the bottoms of one pair. If you want to prevent scuffs, you can ask them to install 'taps,' although I'm not sure how effective those are. When I used to live in NYC, I'd go to 'fancy' shoe cobblers like The Leather Spa, but found the one near my old office worked just as well. It seems like $35 is the norm.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> Well, don't mind me.   I am not fond of my feet.



Lol!  I hear you Eagle.  I love high heels, especially on all of the beauties in this forum, but I can't do it.  Maybe it's a phase resulting from too much of my day spent in steel-toe work boots.  

Edit:  Or maybe I'm becoming my mother.  



Cygne18 said:


> A good cobbler should have red rubber to closely match the bottom of your Louboutins! It shouldn't cost more than $35 to resole the bottoms of one pair. If you want to prevent scuffs, you can ask them to install 'taps,' although I'm not sure how effective those are. When I used to live in NYC, I'd go to 'fancy' shoe cobblers like The Leather Spa, but found the one near my old office worked just as well. It seems like $35 is the norm.



That's a brilliant idea Cygne!


----------



## EmileH

I have had leatherspa redo my red soles. They came out great. I have given up on letting anyone else touch my shoes after having various people ruin thousands of dollars in shoes.

Eagle, the department stores are starting to stock fall shoes or do preorders. If I hadn't preordered last year I wouldn't have gotten my best louboutins. And I'm going for rather classic styles. True more will become available over the next few months so I'm trying not to settle.

A friend who reads this forum says that buying ankle boots is as bad as buying jeans or bathing suits. I'm not sure anything is as bad as buying bathing suits, but it's close.

The gianvito rossi lace up boots arrived. They are super cute. They make me not love the saint laurents quite as much. But... I either have to go up a half size or give up on them as too uncomfortable. And if anyone has ever tried to do an even exchange for a half size  diference at saks, they know it's a giant pita. They can't handle an exchange so essentially I'll lose all of my promotions and have to pay $400 more for the boots to get a half size larger [emoji849] Enough ranting about saks. Onto the boots.

They fit super snug to the leg. I love them with skirts. The zipper feels a tad but flimsy.






They were cute with jeans 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I don't love them with my ankle pants as much ch as the saint lsurents 





I am starting to figure out that one pair of boots can not suit all needs. What works for pants might not work for skirts. But at least I want them to be comfortable. So now I'll try to work things out with saks.


----------



## EmileH

By the way, I should say that the reason they are uncomfortable is that they are narrow across the top of my foot, whatever you call that. But the heel height is very reasonable.


----------



## Genie27

I resole my daily shoes if they have leather soles, as I don't want to slip in rain or snow. But I feel like I want the loubs to be worn out. There's something about it that appeals to me. I'm in the same quandry regarding the rock studs - reading about them here on the forum, I thought they were so fragile they would break/tear/crease if I wore them on pavement. They were fine and I hope to get more use out of it.

Pbp, I think you are on the right track - these GR are skirt shoes!! The YSL are ankle pant shoes! Have you posted a pic of the Louboutins? I'd love to see them too.


----------



## Cygne18

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have had leatherspa redo my red soles. They came out great. I have given up on letting anyone else touch my shoes after having various people ruin thousands of dollars in shoes.
> 
> Eagle, the department stores are starting to stock fall shoes or do preorders. If I hadn't preordered last year I wouldn't have gotten my best louboutins. And I'm going for rather classic styles. True more will become available over the next few months so I'm trying not to settle.
> 
> A friend who reads this forum says that buying ankle boots is as bad as buying jeans or bathing suits. I'm not sure anything is as bad as buying bathing suits, but it's close.
> 
> The gianvito rossi lace up boots arrived. They are super cute. They make me not love the saint laurents quite as much. But... I either have to go up a half size or give up on them as too uncomfortable. And if anyone has ever tried to do an even exchange for a half size  diference at saks, they know it's a giant pita. They can't handle an exchange so essentially I'll lose all of my promotions and have to pay $400 more for the boots to get a half size larger [emoji849] Enough ranting about saks. Onto the boots.
> 
> They fit super snug to the leg. I love them with skirts. The zipper feels a tad but flimsy.
> 
> View attachment 3699889
> View attachment 3699890
> View attachment 3699891
> 
> 
> They were cute with jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699892
> View attachment 3699893
> 
> 
> I don't love them with my ankle pants as much ch as the saint lsurents
> 
> View attachment 3699894
> View attachment 3699895
> 
> 
> I am starting to figure out that one pair of boots can not suit all needs. What works for pants might not work for skirts. But at least I want them to be comfortable. So now I'll try to work things out with saks.



I hear ya re shoe cobblers, @PdP! I find a good one by reading Yelp n reviews or just take everything to NYC to get redone. Lol. 

The Rossi 's look nice on you! Love them with your jeans. Ahhh. I'm sorry to hear about the size issues. Maybe next time buy multiple sizes..? I didn't know Saks can't just do an easy even exchange. 

Crossing my fingers re the Gemi boots. We will see.


----------



## Cygne18

prepster said:


> Lol!  I hear you Eagle.  I love high heels, especially on all of the beauties in this forum, but I can't do it.  Maybe it's a phase resulting from too much of my day spent in steel-toe work boots.
> 
> Edit:  Or maybe I'm becoming my mother.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a brilliant idea Cygne!



@prepster: I'm slowly consigning all my heels and opting for block or lower heels or flats. Will stick to a few key heels and some I can't bear to part with, but I have to make practical choices now. The late 30s are tough!


----------



## ailoveresale

Just wanted to share that I purchased my first Farandole - I got the 160cm length.  It seems like this is the most popular?  I'm off to search threads for modeling pics... I'm excited!


----------



## EmileH

Cygne18 said:


> @prepster: I'm slowly consigning all my heels and opting for block or lower heels or flats. Will stick to a few key heels and some I can't bear to part with, but I have to make practical choices now. The late 30s are tough!



Rolling on the floor laughing in my ankle boots dear. Wait until you get to the late 40s.



ailoveresale said:


> Just wanted to share that I purchased my first Farandole - I got the 160cm length.  It seems like this is the most popular?  I'm off to search threads for modeling pics... I'm excited!



Congrats!!!


----------



## prepster

Cygne18 said:


> @prepster: I'm slowly consigning all my heels and opting for block or lower heels or flats. Will stick to a few key heels and some I can't bear to part with, but I have to make practical choices now. The late 30s are tough!



Lolol!  Okay, I'll loan you some of my steel-toe boots.  They'll look dynamite with Chanel.  Kind of sophisticated industrial.


----------



## EmileH

Genie, here are the two pairs of louboutin boots that I bought last winter:

Karistrap. Great with jeans. They can work with my ankle pants too. Not with skirts. They definitely have a certain vibe. They are substantial looking and have a bit if a motto vibe. 




Babefifa. The heel is 3.3 inches and thick enough to balance the boot and make it easy to walk in. No platform. I almost want to buy a backup pair.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> So pretty! I love those willow-china colours on you. And the flowers are lovely.





Genie27 said:


> PS - is your Farandole a 120? I'm in research mode.


Thanks, Genie! My farandole is 160 cm. I debated between 120 and 160 and decided with the longer one because I wanted to wear it long doubled like that last pic and tripled too. If you can, it would be best to try both on at H. My local store didn't have 120 when I was there but my SA had me try a different necklace that was 120 cm to compare. Let me know if you want more pics.


----------



## Moirai

Cygne18 said:


> Love this! My favorite (ok, my 'only!') twilly design paired with the Farandole.


Thank you, Cygne. I love this design too.


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> LOL
> A pussy bow is basically a bow [emoji166] tied with long strings, often on the neck of a blouse. They were in style in the 70's I think and also back in style now. I have seen some twillies tied in a pussy bow. In fact, I think BBC did a really nice looking one once on the In Action thread.
> Even though "pussy bow" is a real thing, it makes me pause for a second every time. So that's why I called it a pussy style bow. ...but I'm not sure if that makes it better or worse.
> View attachment 3699141





nicole0612 said:


> Thanks, I have heard of this brand, but I didn't know it was so slim cut. I will look into it.


Hahaha, what a name for a simple bow! I haven't try it but it looks fab on BBC. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## EmileH

Cygne18 said:


> I hear ya re shoe cobblers, @PdP! I find a good one by reading Yelp n reviews or just take everything to NYC to get redone. Lol.
> 
> The Rossi 's look nice on you! Love them with your jeans. Ahhh. I'm sorry to hear about the size issues. Maybe next time buy multiple sizes..? I didn't know Saks can't just do an easy even exchange.
> 
> Crossing my fingers re the Gemi boots. We will see.



Do report back about the Gemi boots. They look a lot like the saint laurents and leather is probably a bit more useful than suede. I'm going to have to spray the heck out if these with water proof spray. 

I solved the saks issue. I found a different promotion that's even a bit better. The half size larger is in its way. Tomorrow the otk boots arrive. DH and dear chihuahua think I'm nuts.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Do report back about the Gemi boots. They look a lot like the saint laurents and leather is probably a bit more useful than suede. I'm going to have to spray the heck out if these with water proof spray.
> 
> I solved the saks issue. I found a different promotion that's even a bit better. The half size larger is in its way. Tomorrow the otk boots arrive. DH and dear chihuahua think I'm nuts.


Rossi boots look great with your skirt and jeans. I like it more than the first one. Glad you can get a larger size at better price. Am sure your DH thinks we are bad influence on you


----------



## Genie27

Mine are babel 85 rodano calf. So I guess if I have good ankle support I can easily walk in 85mm. Huh! 

PbP, your heel is sturdier on the tall CL boots so I'm sure that makes them so much more stable. I like them both. Which ones did you take to Paris? 

Your boot exercise reminds me of my January of the four Uggs - I ended up returning them all, and I am glad I did. The nicest looking ones felt cheap. I wore my hiking boots for the one really bad snow day up here. I may consider Aquatalia next season. 

Moirai, yes, please - more pics would be great. 

I have about a month or two to put together a wish list - I'm not expecting a lot of stock in Lisbon, but fingers crossed I get something nice. Of course I will ask for a B or K, but have a backup list planned - maybe a picotin, or the farandole, a scarf or two, something at C...

I'm hesitant about the pico, because I have limited storage space. But it's so cute. But I said I'd only get one non-B/K H. Hahahahaha, sucker.


----------



## Moirai

Cygne18 said:


> @prepster: I'm slowly consigning all my heels and opting for block or lower heels or flats. Will stick to a few key heels and some I can't bear to part with, but I have to make practical choices now. The late 30s are tough!


LOL, Cygne! It only gets better!



ailoveresale said:


> Just wanted to share that I purchased my first Farandole - I got the 160cm length.  It seems like this is the most popular?  I'm off to search threads for modeling pics... I'm excited!


Congrats! I have 160 and I love it!


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I've worn mine out...I didn't know they made red vibram soles, so I'm happy to know I can fix that. I just learned so much from you this past hour. The boots are from like 2007/8, but I've rarely worn them as I couldn't wear heels for a few years. Last summer was the first time in years that I could wear heels again, which made me very happy.
> 
> Eagle, for my job I sometimes get slight advance knowledge of the Benjamin Moore Colour of the Year, which is sometimes linked to the Pantone Colour of the Year._ But I'm not going to tell_.


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.   
BTW, what does SW stand for ?

This arch support info is interesting.   I rarely wear heels anymore unless they're around a couple inches or less and super chunky.   I never heard of the brand you guys are mentioning, my choices are either something made by a podiatrist or the drug store (worthless).  So me and my arch thank you all for this discussion.


----------



## Moirai

Eagle, sorry to confuse with our lingo. SW stands for Stuart Weitzman, American shoe designer. Best known for his "Nudist" high heels and over the knee boots worn by celebrities.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rolling on the floor laughing in my ankle boots dear. Wait until you get to the late 40s.



Rolling on the floor laughing.  Wait until you get to your 60s.   When I wear my heels to entertainment events, I am the only one not in orthopedic sandals.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Just wanted to share that I purchased my first Farandole - I got the 160cm length.  It seems like this is the most popular?  I'm off to search threads for modeling pics... I'm excited!


Congrats!  I have this one in 160 as well and I like all the different variations for wearing it.  It goes very well with Chanel jackets too.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I am feeling the love today, ladies!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



nicole0612 said:


> LOL
> A pussy bow is basically a bow [emoji166] tied with long strings, often on the neck of a blouse. They were in style in the 70's I think and also back in style now. I have seen some twillies tied in a pussy bow. In fact, I think BBC did a really nice looking one once on the In Action thread.
> Even though "pussy bow" is a real thing, it makes me pause for a second every time. So that's why I called it a pussy style bow. ...but I'm not sure if that makes it better or worse.
> View attachment 3699141



Of course I have no idea how I did this....glad I took the photo for proof that I did!






Genie27 said:


> Hahaha. I've felt that way in a fitting room, when the shoulders are too tight on the dress and you are stuck with it half way off, over your head, and can't reach the rest of it as it's snagged on a shoulder blade. I'm pretty sure BBC would never have this issue - that's when I always wish I'd stuck with yoga.



Hahaha actually I do!!! I do that jumping up and down thing trying to shake the dress off just like everyone else. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Actually I probably get stuck more often because I think it won't happen. 

Hope everyone is well! Wish I could participate in the boot conversation but I'm afraid I've gotten a little lost. Yes, one boot (or bootie) doesn't serve all needs, and I do have one pair that could probably use a boot Jack, but I jump up and down to wriggle those off, too. [emoji6]


----------



## gracekelly

I am enjoying the boot discussion.  I buy them and never wear them.  I have 3 pair of brand new boots in the closet, 2 of them are SW, and just never get the urge to put them on.  I think I don't like the feeling of being completely enclosed by all that leather.  I could blame it on the climate here, but truth be told, women are wearing boots here in 100 degree weather.  It is totally a fashion thing.  

I was looking at sites showing how to wear low boots and I concluded that the rolled pant looks best with a little bit of leg showing between the boot top and the bottom of the jean and something with a heel looks the best.  My latest pair, unworn, are flat and perhaps that is why I have not liked the way they look with jeans.  Need to experiment.


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> I am feeling the love today, ladies!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I have no idea how I did this....glad I took the photo for proof that I did!
> 
> View attachment 3700076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha actually I do!!! I do that jumping up and down thing trying to shake the dress off just like everyone else. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Actually I probably get stuck more often because I think it won't happen.
> 
> Hope everyone is well! Wish I could participate in the boot conversation but I'm afraid I've gotten a little lost. Yes, one boot (or bootie) doesn't serve all needs, and I do have one pair that could probably use a boot Jack, but I jump up and down to wriggle those off, too. [emoji6]


  Looks great on you!  Another thing I need to take the time to work with.


----------



## lanit

gracekelly said:


> I am enjoying the boot discussion.  I buy them and never wear them.  I have 3 pair of brand new boots in the closet, 2 of them are SW, and just never get the urge to put them on.  I think I don't like the feeling of being completely enclosed by all that leather.  I could blame it on the climate here, but truth be told, women are wearing boots here in 100 degree weather.  It is totally a fashion thing.
> 
> I was looking at sites showing how to wear low boots and I concluded that the rolled pant looks best with a little bit of leg showing between the boot top and the bottom of the jean and something with a heel looks the best.  My latest pair, unworn, are flat and perhaps that is why I have not liked the way they look with jeans.  Need to experiment.



I would agree with this dear gk. My Neo boots are really comfy and i wear them with cropped cpari length pants or culottes ( do they still call them that lol).


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congrats!!!



Thank you! [emoji4]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Genie, here are the two pairs of louboutin boots that I bought last winter:
> 
> Karistrap. Great with jeans. They can work with my ankle pants too. Not with skirts. They definitely have a certain vibe. They are substantial looking and have a bit if a motto vibe.
> 
> View attachment 3700000
> 
> 
> Babefifa. The heel is 3.3 inches and thick enough to balance the boot and make it easy to walk in. No platform. I almost want to buy a backup pair.
> 
> View attachment 3700001



Ooh both of these look so beautiful... but are they comfortable? I sometimes feel like Louboutin and comfortable are oxymorons.



Moirai said:


> Thanks, Genie! My farandole is 160 cm. I debated between 120 and 160 and decided with the longer one because I wanted to wear it long doubled like that last pic and tripled too. If you can, it would be best to try both on at H. My local store didn't have 120 when I was there but my SA had me try a different necklace that was 120 cm to compare. Let me know if you want more pics.





Moirai said:


> Congrats! I have 160 and I love it!



Thank you! I would love to see more pics as well! [emoji4]. DH conveniently kept saying we "didn't have time" to walk over to the H store when we were in Vegas this weekend so I ended up getting the 160 over the phone just based on the SA's suggestion. I thought I would get the 120 but I liked the versatility of being able to double or triple the 160. Plus she mentioned the ability to use it as a strap for a Kelly wallet (even though I saw in prior posts this was discouraged). I think it will be a great piece to have when I don't want my Chanel pearls because they are too flashy and my Cartier legere is too light. I must admit, I partly got it for the Kelly tax, but I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## gracekelly

lanit said:


> I would agree with this dear gk. My Neo boots are really comfy and i wear them with cropped cpari length pants or culottes ( do they still call them that lol).
> 
> View attachment 3700088


Oh thanks for the pictures!!!  I really needed to see that! I know that we were rolling out jeans back in the 80's.   Another trend that has come back to to haunt us.  Pedal pushers aka, high water pants as the DH refers to them.  Yes, culottes!  I recall wearing them in middle school with boots, which did not seem to bother me as much back then as they do now.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Thank you! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh both of these look so beautiful... but are they comfortable? I sometimes feel like Louboutin and comfortable are oxymorons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I would love to see more pics as well! [emoji4]. DH conveniently kept saying we "didn't have time" to walk over to the H store when we were in Vegas this weekend so I ended up getting the 160 over the phone just based on the SA's suggestion. I thought I would get the 120 but I liked the versatility of being able to double or triple the 160. Plus she mentioned the ability to use it as a strap for a Kelly wallet (even though I saw in prior posts this was discouraged). I think it will be a great piece to have when I don't want my Chanel pearls because they are too flashy and my Cartier legere is too light. I must admit, I partly got it for the Kelly tax, but I'm really looking forward to it!


The thing is that most of my Chanel jacket have ruthenium or silver tone buttons, so I like wearing the Farandole with them.  You can double the 160 and work the toggle so that it hangs long and that gets you closer to the look of the 120.


----------



## nicole0612

FizzyWater said:


> For people who wear riding boots, is there a secret to getting them on and off?  A friend had a Fluevog pair (that to my untrained eye looked just like a classic riding boot, but perhaps real ones have more slack under the buckles?) that involved serious hydraulics to remove.



I wore so many Fluevog shoes and boots back in high school and college! Most likely with dark black eyeliner [emoji28]
For real riding boots you use a boot jack, like this:


But I think it would damage delicate boots meant for fashion.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is why I don't have the jumping boots. I got stuck in them at the george v store. I started to panic. You are supposed to use a boot jack, which they gave me, but even that was difficult. I really prefer boots with zippers.



Haha I should have read a little further. It looks like I am a day behind


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> View attachment 3699273
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! A bootjack. Best $19.95 you'll ever spend!  They have them at any tack shop or online at Dover.  Or a really good-looking man to wiggle them off for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:  Sorry PbP, Just saw this.  It is a little panicky to not be able to get them off.  I am hugely claustrophobic so if I feel like I'm trapped I get the same way.  I had a brand new pair of boots on for the first time and it was as if they were stuck on with glue, and I couldn't find my boot jack.  There was not a soul around the house or barn (naturally!) so I had to drive around to the neighbor (who had just moved in) and ask her to pull my boots off.  Lol!  What an introduction.  Thankfully she was a horse person. We had a great laugh and ended up being good friends.  Now I have a bootjack, and a spare!



This is hilarious! I can just picture it!


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Hahaha. I've felt that way in a fitting room, when the shoulders are too tight on the dress and you are stuck with it half way off, over your head, and can't reach the rest of it as it's snagged on a shoulder blade. I'm pretty sure BBC would never have this issue - that's when I always wish I'd stuck with yoga.



Yes!! This has happened to me in dressing rooms also! 
Or even worse, I was running in a mini-forest last weekend and suddenly a light drizzle became a torrential downpour, like being under a waterfall for an hour. When I got back to the parking lot there was one other car but no one around so I just decided to change of my wet clothes at the back of the vehicle so I didn't get the whole interior wet. I changed my shorts, no problem, but after taking off my top and bra for a quick change I realized my dry sports bra was way too tight and I got it stuck on my head with one arm in and one arm out. Only then did I realize there was some poor guy waiting at the end of the parking lot in the pouring rain, with his back turned waiting for me to finish getting my top on! It was completely impossible so I just jumped in the front seat and bent over to hide and eventually managed to wrestle the bra off. At that point I just gave up and threw on a tank top...and to my surprise...rat a tat tat...this guy was knocking on my window wanting to have a laugh about it. Ok, I smiled and drove away immediately!


----------



## nicole0612

Pourquoipas said:


> Sorry to intrude. I read this thread with pleasure. I'm so surprised sheer stockings are not done in the US. I wear them when winter is over until it's constantly above 15 Celsius. I found 5 denier slightly shiny ultra- transparent ones in my skin tone and ever so often someone asks me if I'm not cold and is surprised I wear tights. They're virtually invisible, keep me warm, mask slight imperfection or a late shave [emoji12] plus help to break in new shoes.
> They're from Kunert a german brand, cost 16 euros but I suppose other brands offer similar types. Not old fashioned and quite resistant. I wear mostly skirts and dresses so I'm a hosiery specialist [emoji136]



This is a great recommendation! I also wear mostly skirts and dresses.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> Lolol!  Okay, I'll loan you some of my steel-toe boots.  They'll look dynamite with Chanel.  Kind of sophisticated industrial.[/QUOTE/]
> Are you joking about the steel-toe boots?   I always knew you were a KickA** person but now there's proof!


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Yes!! This has happened to me in dressing rooms also!
> Or even worse, I was running in a mini-forest last weekend and suddenly a light drizzle became a torrential downpour, like being under a waterfall for an hour. When I got back to the parking lot there was one other car but no one around so I just decided to change of my wet clothes at the back of the vehicle so I didn't get the whole interior wet. I changed my shorts, no problem, but after taking off my top and bra for a quick change I realized my dry sports bra was way too tight and I got it stuck on my head with one arm in and one arm out. Only then did I realize there was some poor guy waiting at the end of the parking lot in the pouring rain, with his back turned waiting for me to finish getting my top on! It was completely impossible so I just jumped in the front seat and bent over to hide and eventually managed to wrestle the bra off. At that point I just gave up and threw on a tank top...and to my surprise...rat a tat tat...this guy was knocking on my window wanting to have a laugh about it. Ok, I smiled and drove away immediately!


You were probably a little damp which made the fabric stick on or cling to you.  That is too funny!!!   You are a great storyteller.  I would have gotten the heck out of there real fast, too!


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Oh, please show us...I need to get my eyes used to high-rises and start wearing/styling them so I don't look dated. I find it a bit of a pain when there is a major shift in silhouette - because you can't just replace one item, but have to rebuild the whole wardrobe, as things don't look right. All my longer tops that worked with leggings now look too-long.
> 
> I'm digging out some of my older higher-waistline items, but they don't quite look right either.
> 
> Those SW OTK boots - I loved them this past winter as they were comfortable and kept my knees warm. But unfortunately, nothing else from SW seems to fit my foot well.



I refuse to wear high waisted pants.
In 10 years I will be back in style again [emoji4]


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Eagle, sorry to confuse with our lingo. SW stands for Stuart Weitzman, American shoe designer. Best known for his "Nudist" high heels and over the knee boots worn by celebrities.


He's been mass market (ordinary retailers like the chain stores) earlier in his career, right?  B/c I'm pretty sure I bought shoes from his line years ago in department stores.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have had leatherspa redo my red soles. They came out great. I have given up on letting anyone else touch my shoes after having various people ruin thousands of dollars in shoes.
> 
> Eagle, the department stores are starting to stock fall shoes or do preorders. If I hadn't preordered last year I wouldn't have gotten my best louboutins. And I'm going for rather classic styles. True more will become available over the next few months so I'm trying not to settle.
> 
> A friend who reads this forum says that buying ankle boots is as bad as buying jeans or bathing suits. I'm not sure anything is as bad as buying bathing suits, but it's close.
> 
> The gianvito rossi lace up boots arrived. They are super cute. They make me not love the saint laurents quite as much. But... I either have to go up a half size or give up on them as too uncomfortable. And if anyone has ever tried to do an even exchange for a half size  diference at saks, they know it's a giant pita. They can't handle an exchange so essentially I'll lose all of my promotions and have to pay $400 more for the boots to get a half size larger [emoji849] Enough ranting about saks. Onto the boots.
> 
> They fit super snug to the leg. I love them with skirts. The zipper feels a tad but flimsy.
> 
> View attachment 3699889
> View attachment 3699890
> View attachment 3699891
> 
> 
> They were cute with jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699892
> View attachment 3699893
> 
> 
> I don't love them with my ankle pants as much ch as the saint lsurents
> 
> View attachment 3699894
> View attachment 3699895
> 
> 
> I am starting to figure out that one pair of boots can not suit all needs. What works for pants might not work for skirts. But at least I want them to be comfortable. So now I'll try to work things out with saks.



They are so cute! I love the laces. It's a really nice touch.


----------



## nicole0612

ailoveresale said:


> Just wanted to share that I purchased my first Farandole - I got the 160cm length.  It seems like this is the most popular?  I'm off to search threads for modeling pics... I'm excited!



Wonderful!! That is exciting [emoji173]️


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> LOL, Cygne! It only gets better!
> 
> 
> Congrats! I have 160 and I love it!



Yours is so pretty on you!


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> I am feeling the love today, ladies!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I have no idea how I did this....glad I took the photo for proof that I did!
> 
> View attachment 3700076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha actually I do!!! I do that jumping up and down thing trying to shake the dress off just like everyone else. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Actually I probably get stuck more often because I think it won't happen.
> 
> Hope everyone is well! Wish I could participate in the boot conversation but I'm afraid I've gotten a little lost. Yes, one boot (or bootie) doesn't serve all needs, and I do have one pair that could probably use a boot Jack, but I jump up and down to wriggle those off, too. [emoji6]



YEEEEESSSSSS! You posted the pussy bow photo BBC [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
I adore this cute look on you!


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> You were probably a little damp which made the fabric stick on or cling to you.  That is too funny!!!   You are a great storyteller.  I would have gotten the heck out of there real fast, too!



Haha yes I think that was exactly the problem, the fabric was sticking on my wet skin and was going no where! But I definitely got outta there fast. Not a time for small talk thanks random guy


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> He's been mass market (ordinary retailers like the chain stores) earlier in his career, right?  B/c I'm pretty sure I bought shoes from his line years ago in department stores.



Yeah, it's still mass market. They are at Nordstrom etc.


----------



## EmileH

Genie, I bought simple 85 nude patent leather pumps this time in Paris. I had them in black. 

And I preordered the cordilla block heels for fall to try them from bergdorfs. 




I definitely seek out the most comfortable louboutins. They are out there. You just have to choose wisely.

Yes cordie, I knew someone would laugh at me for the late 40s  comment. I guess this is as young as we will ever be. Might as well enjoy it.

Grace, there are three reasons that I like boots: they keep you warm, they give you a different look than pumps which is sometimes a bit more contemporary a look, they are really comfortable for walking a lot. I find them more comfortable than sneakers. But I cannot imagine wearing them in your climate unless you had a real cold spell.


----------



## FizzyWater

nicole0612 said:


> I refuse to wear high waisted pants.
> In 10 years I will be back in style again [emoji4]



I have a super long waist, and I cannot tell you how excited I am that high-waisted pants are back.  This time I'm stocking up - for your 10 years in the future when they will all be gone again!


----------



## FizzyWater

prepster said:


> Lololol!  You make a good point.  I should probably keep a Dremel in my bag so I could cut them off if necessary.  Unless some passerby happened to notice me weeping and take pity.  You kind of hate to have to rely on the kindness of strangers though to get you out of your footwear.



Here is where I admit that the "friend" was my ex-husband, and while he looked mighty fine in those boots, I may have once or twice said (after the nightclub, and yes, there was black eyeliner involved):  "Darling, you know I love you madly, but it's 5am, I'm tipsy and exhausted.  I don't suppose you could, um, sleep in those and we'll deal in the morning?"  I made a *terrible* wife. 

(But we did always get the darn things off so he could sleep.  I wasn't *that* terrible a wife.)


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> Yes!! This has happened to me in dressing rooms also!
> Or even worse, I was running in a mini-forest last weekend and suddenly a light drizzle became a torrential downpour, like being under a waterfall for an hour. When I got back to the parking lot there was one other car but no one around so I just decided to change of my wet clothes at the back of the vehicle so I didn't get the whole interior wet. I changed my shorts, no problem, but after taking off my top and bra for a quick change I realized my dry sports bra was way too tight and I got it stuck on my head with one arm in and one arm out. Only then did I realize there was some poor guy waiting at the end of the parking lot in the pouring rain, with his back turned waiting for me to finish getting my top on! It was completely impossible so I just jumped in the front seat and bent over to hide and eventually managed to wrestle the bra off. At that point I just gave up and threw on a tank top...and to my surprise..*.rat a tat tat...this guy was knocking on my window wanting to have a laugh about it*. Ok, I smiled and drove away immediately!



That guy sounds creepy.


----------



## momasaurus

nicole0612 said:


> Yes!! This has happened to me in dressing rooms also!
> Or even worse, I was running in a mini-forest last weekend and suddenly a light drizzle became a torrential downpour, like being under a waterfall for an hour. When I got back to the parking lot there was one other car but no one around so I just decided to change of my wet clothes at the back of the vehicle so I didn't get the whole interior wet. I changed my shorts, no problem, but after taking off my top and bra for a quick change I realized my dry sports bra was way too tight and I got it stuck on my head with one arm in and one arm out. Only then did I realize there was some poor guy waiting at the end of the parking lot in the pouring rain, with his back turned waiting for me to finish getting my top on! It was completely impossible so I just jumped in the front seat and bent over to hide and eventually managed to wrestle the bra off. At that point I just gave up and threw on a tank top...and to my surprise...rat a tat tat...this guy was knocking on my window wanting to have a laugh about it. Ok, I smiled and drove away immediately!


OMG!


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> Lololol!  You make a good point.  I should probably keep a Dremel in my bag so I could cut them off if necessary.  Unless some passerby happened to notice me weeping and take pity.  You kind of hate to have to rely on the kindness of strangers though to get you out of your footwear.
> 
> Oh my gosh.  I wonder if this is why I never wear my Love bracelet?!?!  Maybe I have Love claustrophobia.
> 
> Re: the bootjack.  All of my purchased riding boots after "the incident" have been back-zip, but I still need a jack to get them off easily.  We also use it for Wellies.  DH wears Le Chameau and they're hard to get off too.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's the thing.  Tall boots were invented ages ago when everyone who could afford riding boots had a valet or maid.  You'd never dream of pulling off your own boots.  On the Vogel site it says that they will make your boots with a zipper (it used to be they wouldn't) but they recommend that if you don't need zippers not to get them.  Presuming I'm sure, that you have a few footmen (I wonder if that's where _that_ term comes from) hanging around and available to pull your boots off.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!  Welcome!  Thanks so much for that recommendation.  I much prefer something on my legs as well.


MY footman is a dear. But I would hesitate to refer to him as "lackey" or "flunky"!!! http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?search=footman&searchmode=none


----------



## Cygne18

Here's a cute little French brand I just read about:
http://www.sezane.com/us/e-shop/paris-selection-shoes

They have some fairly nice ankle boots and heels. Their "high" heels are a practical 3.3" (my max now is 3.5").



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rolling on the floor laughing in my ankle boots dear. Wait until you get to the late 40s.





Moirai said:


> LOL, Cygne! It only gets better!





Cordeliere said:


> Rolling on the floor laughing.  Wait until you get to your 60s.   When I wear my heels to entertainment events, I am the only one not in orthopedic sandals.



Uh oh....! I should just not buy shoes and go to a podiatrist and pay for those expensive, custom made orthotics. But this means that I'd probably have to re-do my entire shoe wardrobe since I'd have to buy a larger size to accommodate. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Genie, here are the two pairs of louboutin boots that I bought last winter:
> 
> Karistrap. Great with jeans. They can work with my ankle pants too. Not with skirts. They definitely have a certain vibe. They are substantial looking and have a bit if a motto vibe.
> 
> View attachment 3700000
> 
> View attachment 3700001



These are pretty. Love those ankle boots.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Do report back about the Gemi boots. They look a lot like the saint laurents and leather is probably a bit more useful than suede. I'm going to have to spray the heck out if these with water proof spray.
> 
> I solved the saks issue. I found a different promotion that's even a bit better. The half size larger is in its way. Tomorrow the otk boots arrive. DH and dear chihuahua think I'm nuts.


Will do! I'm hoping they work out for me. I like the look of them a lot.

Oh, I'm so glad you solved the Saks issue. Yah for saving money! Oooh, OTK boots! It's funny that we're boot shopping now when it's not really boot season (I think we can cram a few more weeks of wearing ankle boots, though). I suppose it's better to be prepared than not (plus all those stylish Parisian women last month made me want to ankle-boot-shop).  We won't have to scramble in late September.



eagle1002us said:


> This arch support info is interesting.   I rarely wear heels anymore unless they're around a couple inches or less and super chunky.   I never heard of the brand you guys are mentioning, my choices are either something made by a podiatrist or the drug store (worthless).  So me and my arch thank you all for this discussion.


Your custom inserts probably make your feet so happy!


----------



## prepster

Lol, Eagle, I wear them for work.  



nicole0612 said:


> I refuse to wear high waisted pants.
> In 10 years I will be back in style again



That's what I said about bootcut jeans.  I am confused about which jeans we're supposed to be wearing.  High-waisted just looks weird to me since I've lived through the phase once already--it would be hard to do it again.  Anyway, isn't there some rule about that?   Lol!  Skinny jeans seem dated now and at the tail-end of that trend.  We've done cut-offs, dragging on the ground, cropped, straight-leg, wide-leg, bootcut, and heaven help us, jeggings.  We've done black, metallic, light, acid-washed, thigh-faded, dark, and deconstructed.  What the heck else is there?



momasaurus said:


> MY footman is a dear. But I would hesitate to refer to him as "lackey" or "flunky"!!! http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?search=footman&searchmode=none



Lol!  Oh, of course, you are so right.  Good heavens!  Can you imagine running along beside someone's carriage?   For more than about 20 yards?


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> Lol, Eagle, I wear them for work.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I said about bootcut jeans.  I am confused about which jeans we're supposed to be wearing.  High-waisted just looks weird to me since I've lived through the phase once already--it would be hard to do it again.  Anyway, isn't there some rule about that?   Lol!  Skinny jeans seem dated now and at the tail-end of that trend.  We've done cut-offs, dragging on the ground, cropped, straight-leg, wide-leg, bootcut, and heaven help us, jeggings.  We've done black, metallic, light, acid-washed, thigh-faded, dark, and deconstructed.  What the heck else is there?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  Oh, of course, you are so right.  Good heavens!  Can you imagine running along beside someone's carriage?   For more than about 20 yards?



Good question about the jeans. I think the superskinny ones are definitely looking dated. I think a slim straight leg cigarette style is the way to go. I'm not doing high waisted jeans. They just don't look good on most people. I tried the cropped kick flares. They were not very flattering either.


----------



## debar

gracekelly said:


> OK, I pulled out the BJ and the turquoise and I have to admit that they are much closer in color than my mind's eye remembered.  They are still different to me on a personal level.  The inside the house picture shows more of a difference between them than the outside in the
> sun picture.  The Bolide is chevre and the Trim is togo.
> 
> View attachment 3673335


The sunlit photo really highlights the color difference, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> YEEEEESSSSSS! You posted the pussy bow photo BBC [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> I adore this cute look on you!



Awwww thank you Nicole!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]

I admit I love the feminine look of a bow at the neck, but since I always wear a necklace I have to place it so the two won't compete. If I'm wearing a 90, I use a trio scarf ring to do something similar.

Usually I wear boots all winter. I have many pairs.

If it's below 30 degrees or snow outside it's fur boots all the way, which is understandably tricky to dress around. Either skinny jeans/pants or leggings, I do a lot of leggings with a white shirt and cashmere sweater over the shirt. Proportion note: if your boots are big the rest of you looks small!!! [emoji1360]

My booties all look pretty much like the Prada pair I've posted. The others are by Rag & Bone. It's the most flattering and versatile shape.

I own one pair of OTK boots, black SW suede with three buckles at the back of the top. I will do them with a dress or skirt, which will cover the top of the boots unless the boots slouch down, which of course looks fine, too.

One pair of knee high boots by Loro Piana. I've owned then for years and wore them three times. They were too expensive. I'm afraid to wear them. They're stunning, though. Also they are my only brown pair.  

The rest are pretty much the same height - top of the calf. My rain boots are Givenchy and look just like riding boots so I wear them regardless of weather. These require a little time to take off. If I'm wearing them with a dress (that hits above the knee) sometimes I will put on a nice-colored pair of DHs socks and pull them up so they peek out above the top of the boots which I will match to my scarf. 

A few cowboy boots that get pulled out rarely. A motorcycle pair back from when I would take little trips with DH. Another riding-style rain boot. A slouchy pair of Aquatalias. I think that's it.


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Awwww thank you Nicole!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> I admit I love the feminine look of a bow at the neck, but since I always wear a necklace I have to place it so the two won't compete. If I'm wearing a 90, I use a trio scarf ring to do something similar.
> 
> Usually I wear boots all winter. I have many pairs.
> 
> If it's below 30 degrees or snow outside it's fur boots all the way, which is understandably tricky to dress around. Either skinny jeans/pants or leggings, I do a lot of leggings with a white shirt and cashmere sweater over the shirt. Proportion note: if your boots are big the rest of you looks small!!! [emoji1360]
> 
> My booties all look pretty much like the Prada pair I've posted. The others are by Rag & Bone. It's the most flattering and versatile shape.
> 
> I own one pair of OTK boots, black SW suede with three buckles at the back of the top. I will do them with a dress or skirt, which will cover the top of the boots unless the boots slouch down, which of course looks fine, too.
> 
> One pair of knee high boots by Loro Piana. I've owned then for years and wore them three times. They were too expensive. I'm afraid to wear them. They're stunning, though. Also they are my only brown pair.
> 
> The rest are pretty much the same height - top of the calf. My rain boots are Givenchy and look just like riding boots so I wear them regardless of weather. These require a little time to take off. If I'm wearing them with a dress (that hits above the knee) sometimes I will put on a nice-colored pair of DHs socks and pull them up so they peek out above the top of the boots which I will match to my scarf.
> 
> A few cowboy boots that get pulled out rarely. A motorcycle pair back from when I would take little trips with DH. Another riding-style rain boot. A slouchy pair of Aquatalias. I think that's it.



Sounds like a good boot wardrobe. [emoji108]


----------



## gracekelly

FizzyWater said:


> I have a super long waist, and I cannot tell you how excited I am that high-waisted pants are back.  This time I'm stocking up - for your 10 years in the future when they will all be gone again!


I still have mine from the end of the last go around. So happy they still fit!  I prefer a tucked in blouse on me and the best look is with the higher waisted pant.  I do chuckle that they are called higher waist since to me, the waist is just normal and where it should be.   Bernard Zins and Zanella were my go to brands.


----------



## lulilu

GK, you must have one huge closet/wardrobe to have stuff from years ago.  Good thinking.


----------



## aa12

rainneday said:


> Hi all! I haven't posted in this thread for a few months, but I do peek in occasionally. I read some of the posts on favored cosmetic brands and facial care and I wanted to add a few of mine, just in case anyone was looking for some new products to try. I really enjoyed reading your suggestions.
> I will start by saying that I have sensitive skin that is on the oily side and a light-to-medium olive complexion. I do my best to only use products that are either organic or at least where I know what each of the ingredients is.
> 
> For skin care I currently use: in the morning,  a cleanser by NUDE, it is a balm, in the evening I use a different cleanser by Andalou (citrus kombucha something), it is a gel.
> AM: Cleanse with NUDE (I use a clean wash cloth each time I wash my face, I keep a stack specifically for facial cleansing), Sukin Facial Recovery Serum, Mychelle Ultra Hyaluronic Serum, REN Flash Defense Mist, Lapis oil by Herbivore, for eyes, Sukin Eye Serum and Creme Ancienne by Fresh (not crazy about all of the products by Fresh, but this one is very thick and I like a thick eye cream, it works very well). Occasionally, if my skin feels like it needs it, I will use Sukin Rose Hip moisturizer. I have used a physical sunscreen every day since I was 13, I was loyal to Clinique City Block (for many years) and then to La Roche Posay, but now I use one by Andalou topped off with Jane Iredale powder that also carries an SPF.
> 
> PM: Cleanse with Andalou, toner also from Andalou (willow bark, only in T zone), Pai Rose Hip oil, Dr. Alkaitis Night Creme, occasionally I will cover these with Phoenix oil from Herbivore. I use the Fresh Ancienne on my eyes and cover that with Evan Healy Wild Carrot eye balm. I use Mychelle Deep Repair Cream instead of the Dr. Alkaitis twice a week.
> 
> During the week I use various masks and treatments (I have no schedule as to when I use them, I go by what it seems like my skin needs); Uncle Harry's clay bar, Sukin detox and charcoal masks, Herbivore Blue Tansy and Pink Clay masks, REN Flash Rinse and their enzyme mask as well (I can't remember the name, it's orange and comes in a pump). I have a scrub by NUDE that I enjoy, and one by Sukin. I also use a laser by Tria, it is supposed to stimulate collagen, I don't use it as often as instructed.
> 
> In the shower I have similar brands as above, but I love Josh Rosebrook for haircare. My best friend is a stylist, so I have tried many brands, but I keep coming back to Josh Rosebrook. I do recommend Virtue (my friend has a hand in this brand) for the days when you want to straighten your hair...if you have curly hair. Basically, natural days: I use Josh Rosebrook...groomed days: I use Virtue. Windle & Moodie styling cream is amazing for wavy/curly or straight hair. I use organic cold pressed non-hexane coconut oil on my skin before my last rinse and blot off with a towel. Be careful as this can make the tub slippery. Body lotion, right now I am using various oils and/or a frankincense lotion by Shea Moisture.
> 
> My makeup brands are Andalou, Well People, Kjaer Weis (Lipstick & blush. Try their cream blush, it is the absolute best), Sunfood lip balm, Pacifica mascara, Troy Surratt lash curler, RMS and Ilia (various items). Conventional brands I use are NARS (various items) and Laura Mercier (eye pencils). I have dark, thick-ish brows and mainly use Zuzu clear gel (aloe based) or BBrowBar (conventional) colored gel. Nail polish, I only really use Ella + Mila, although I have one or two from other brands that are supposed to be 7-free.
> 
> I hope that this was helpful to someone, it's so much fun to try out new products and even better if you can get an honest review beforehand. I worked in fashion for most of my younger years and have found the above products to be very impressive for minimal-style makeup and honest, effective skin and hair care. (Oh!!! BTW I am 40, I wanted to add that just to be mindful that what works for me now might change with time...as it has in the past!)
> Take care all!


great post! Which blush colors did you try from Kjaer Weis? Id like to order one and I can't seem to decide between blossoming or embrace, all the swatches look so different! Im beige 20 in chanel foundation if that means anything!


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> GK, you must have one huge closet/wardrobe to have stuff from years ago.  Good thinking.


lol!  Many bedrooms, so many closets.  You should see the winter/summer wardrobe switch around to my main bedroom closet.  My DH calls it the perp walk.  The worst is when I forget which closet has what I want and it turns into a treasure hunt.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> lol!  Many bedrooms, so many closets.  You should see the winter/summer wardrobe switch around to my main bedroom closet.  My DH calls it the perp walk.  The worst is when I forget which closet has what I want and it turns into a treasure hunt.



I would think your wardrobe would be all season where you live.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I would think your wardrobe would be all season where you live.


Nope.  I pretend that I have a winter/fall wardrobe just like you do    Cold weather is relative, I know.  What I think is cold,  is tropical compared to other places on the planet, but it did get cold for us this winter and I was able to wear the heavier things I have.  The funniest comment I ever received regarding this was from a woman I knew high school in New York,  who I ran into as a sales person at the local Bloomies.  I was looking at a long wool coat and was thinking out loud as to whether I would ever wear it.  Her comment to me was a question...."don't you ever leave the state?"    So the answer is that if I do venture outside the state or to colder areas of this state, i am prepared!

However,  there are certain things that are all season here that do  make shopping easier.  I bought the Robot jacket in black with the thought that it is an all year around jacket for this climate.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Nope.  I pretend that I have a winter/fall wardrobe just like you do    Cold weather is relative, I know.  What I think is cold,  is tropical compared to other places on the planet, but it did get cold for us this winter and I was able to wear the heavier things I have.  The funniest comment I ever received regarding this was from a woman I knew high school in New York,  who I ran into as a sales person at the local Bloomies.  I was looking at a long wool coat and was thinking out loud as to whether I would ever wear it.  Her comment to me was a question...."don't you ever leave the state?"    So the answer is that if I do venture outside the state or to colder areas of this state, i am prepared!
> 
> However,  there are certain things that are all season here that do  make shopping easier.  I bought the Robot jacket in black with the thought that it is an all year around jacket for this climate.



It must be a bit easier. Although I'll admit that I don't focus too much on summer clothes. They aren't very useful here. But I can justify more cashmeres.

DH wants me to update the insurance. This requires me to Scarf/ jewelry/ bag math that I'd rather not do. [emoji15]


----------



## Genie27

It is all relative - I was in Dallas for work one September, and packed mostly summer clothes as it was going to be warm, in my opinion. In the hotel elevator, a very lovely local lady commented on how cold it was, and that it was time to take out the furs.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sounds like a good boot wardrobe. [emoji108]



Thank you!!! Now, unfortunately, my wardrobe thoughts are turning toward Chanel [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> I am feeling the love today, ladies!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I have no idea how I did this....glad I took the photo for proof that I did!
> 
> View attachment 3700076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha actually I do!!! I do that jumping up and down thing trying to shake the dress off just like everyone else. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Actually I probably get stuck more often because I think it won't happen.
> 
> Hope everyone is well! Wish I could participate in the boot conversation but I'm afraid I've gotten a little lost. Yes, one boot (or bootie) doesn't serve all needs, and I do have one pair that could probably use a boot Jack, but I jump up and down to wriggle those off, too. [emoji6]


Your skin and hair are gorgeous! Forget the bow, haha! It looks lovely.



ailoveresale said:


> Thank you! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh both of these look so beautiful... but are they comfortable? I sometimes feel like Louboutin and comfortable are oxymorons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I would love to see more pics as well! [emoji4]. DH conveniently kept saying we "didn't have time" to walk over to the H store when we were in Vegas this weekend so I ended up getting the 160 over the phone just based on the SA's suggestion. I thought I would get the 120 but I liked the versatility of being able to double or triple the 160. Plus she mentioned the ability to use it as a strap for a Kelly wallet (even though I saw in prior posts this was discouraged). I think it will be a great piece to have when I don't want my Chanel pearls because they are too flashy and my Cartier legere is too light. I must admit, I partly got it for the Kelly tax, but I'm really looking forward to it!


I bought it for the same reasons, to wear doubled long and tripled. My SA told me the same thing - to use as a chain for wallet. I didn't have the guts to tell her tpf said it's a no-no, haha. You can also wear as a belt too. Yes, it's a great necklace in between what you already have and will look fab with your Chanel jackets.



nicole0612 said:


> Yes!! This has happened to me in dressing rooms also!
> Or even worse, I was running in a mini-forest last weekend and suddenly a light drizzle became a torrential downpour, like being under a waterfall for an hour. When I got back to the parking lot there was one other car but no one around so I just decided to change of my wet clothes at the back of the vehicle so I didn't get the whole interior wet. I changed my shorts, no problem, but after taking off my top and bra for a quick change I realized my dry sports bra was way too tight and I got it stuck on my head with one arm in and one arm out. Only then did I realize there was some poor guy waiting at the end of the parking lot in the pouring rain, with his back turned waiting for me to finish getting my top on! It was completely impossible so I just jumped in the front seat and bent over to hide and eventually managed to wrestle the bra off. At that point I just gave up and threw on a tank top...and to my surprise...rat a tat tat...this guy was knocking on my window wanting to have a laugh about it. Ok, I smiled and drove away immediately!


LOL!!! Can't believe the guy actually knocked on your window!



eagle1002us said:


> He's been mass market (ordinary retailers like the chain stores) earlier in his career, right?  B/c I'm pretty sure I bought shoes from his line years ago in department stores.


Yes, they're still sold in department stores.



nicole0612 said:


> Yours is so pretty on you!


Thank you, nicole!


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> Nope.  I pretend that I have a winter/fall wardrobe just like you do    Cold weather is relative, I know.  What I think is cold,  is tropical compared to other places on the planet, but it did get cold for us this winter and I was able to wear the heavier things I have.  The funniest comment I ever received regarding this was from a woman I knew high school in New York,  who I ran into as a sales person at the local Bloomies.  I was looking at a long wool coat and was thinking out loud as to whether I would ever wear it.  Her comment to me was a question...."don't you ever leave the state?"    So the answer is that if I do venture outside the state or to colder areas of this state, i am prepared!
> 
> However,  there are certain things that are all season here that do  make shopping easier.  I bought the Robot jacket in black with the thought that it is an all year around jacket for this climate.



lol I also like to pretend we have fall/winter. After living for 9 years on the east coast as a native Californian, I developed a penchant for outerwear. I kept all my best long wool coats in hopes that I would at least get to wear them when traveling. With the recent winter we had, I was often the only one dressed appropriately when going out at night! I love the weather we are having right now, mid to high 60s. I call it Chanel jacket weather. [emoji178]


----------



## EmileH

Boots number 3: SW hinterland otk boots black suede. They run a bit larger than the other two brands. I took my normal size. The heel is perfect as Genie predicted. I tried them briefly with one of my tweed skirts. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Compared to my to the knee boots. To be fair, they are flat with no heel so inherently less flattering with a skirt. I would usually wear sheer black hose. The otk style seems better to me.





The otk boots are wrinkly fir most of the length, but they seem ok. I hope they don't continually fall down more as I walk. That would be annoying.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Boots number 3: SW hinterland otk boots black suede. They run a bit larger than the other two brands. I took my normal size. The heel is perfect as Genie predicted. I tried them briefly with one of my tweed skirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700995
> View attachment 3700996
> View attachment 3700997
> 
> 
> Compared to my to the knee boots. To be fair, they are flat with no heel so inherently less flattering with a skirt. I would usually wear sheer black hose. The otk style seems better to me.
> 
> View attachment 3700999
> View attachment 3701000
> 
> 
> The otk boots are wrinkly fir most of the length, but they seem ok. I hope they don't continually fall down more as I walk. That would be annoying.



I like the otk ones best.


----------



## Genie27

I do like the OTKs on you. It's a nice clean line under the skirt 

You could try shortening/ pulling up the skirt a bit with the OTKs, to lengthen the leg line?. They do look a bit wrinkly - can you pull them up a bit more? Mine stay up as the calf seam is a bit snug on my upper calf. The knee area does fall down a bit but it's not so noticeable under a skirt. 

Now I remember why I didn't go a 1/2 size up - the whole boot was looser around my leg.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Boots number 3: SW hinterland otk boots black suede. They run a bit larger than the other two brands. I took my normal size. The heel is perfect as Genie predicted. I tried them briefly with one of my tweed skirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700995
> View attachment 3700996
> View attachment 3700997
> 
> 
> Compared to my to the knee boots. To be fair, they are flat with no heel so inherently less flattering with a skirt. I would usually wear sheer black hose. The otk style seems better to me.
> 
> View attachment 3700999
> View attachment 3701000
> 
> 
> The otk boots are wrinkly fir most of the length, but they seem ok. I hope they don't continually fall down more as I walk. That would be annoying.



PbP, these look fabulous!  I love love love SW otk boots. Have 2 pairs but they are both flat heeled. It has been difficult to find otk boots that have a small heel and not a stiletto.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I do like the OTKs on you. It's a nice clean line under the skirt
> 
> You could try shortening/ pulling up the skirt a bit with the OTKs, to lengthen the leg line?. They do look a bit wrinkly - can you pull them up a bit more? Mine stay up as the calf seam is a bit snug on my upper calf. The knee area does fall down a bit but it's not so noticeable under a skirt.
> 
> Now I remember why I didn't go a 1/2 size up - the whole boot was looser around my leg.



I think I can do better. I was in a but of a hurry. I just ordered a half size smaller to try them too. 



Sickgrl13 said:


> PbP, these look fabulous!  I love love love SW otk boots. Have 2 pairs but they are both flat heeled. It has been difficult to find otk boots that have a small heel and not a stiletto.



All credit goes to Genie.


----------



## Genie27

And I give credit to periogirl, who first caught my eye, wearing her SWs. 

Sickgrl, the midlands and block heeled hinterlands are non stilettos.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> And I give credit to periogirl, who first caught my eye, wearing her SWs.
> 
> Sickgrl, the midlands and block heeled hinterlands are non stilettos.



Ah yes, she wears hers beautifully.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Boots number 3: SW hinterland otk boots black suede. They run a bit larger than the other two brands. I took my normal size. The heel is perfect as Genie predicted. I tried them briefly with one of my tweed skirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700995
> View attachment 3700996
> View attachment 3700997
> 
> 
> Compared to my to the knee boots. To be fair, they are flat with no heel so inherently less flattering with a skirt. I would usually wear sheer black hose. The otk style seems better to me.
> 
> View attachment 3700999
> View attachment 3701000
> 
> 
> The otk boots are wrinkly fir most of the length, but they seem ok. I hope they don't continually fall down more as I walk. That would be annoying.


I love otk boots on you. That's how I would wear it with the skirt covering the boots. I bought SW otk highland boots in taupe several months ago and its wrinkly like that. It ran a bit big on me and I found the heels too high on the highlands so I gave to my DD.


----------



## Moirai

Here's some pics I found on different ways I wore farandole 160 cm. Apologies if you already seen these. I also wear it double like the last pic with the twilly. Can't go wrong with either 120 or 160.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Moirai said:


> Here's some pics I found on different ways I wore farandole 160 cm. Apologies if you already seen these. I also wear it double like the last pic with the twilly. Can't go wrong with either 120 or 160.
> View attachment 3701029
> 
> View attachment 3701030



Now it's my turn for our mutual admiration society - you're gorgeous! [emoji259]


----------



## ailoveresale

Moirai said:


> Here's some pics I found on different ways I wore farandole 160 cm. Apologies if you already seen these. I also wear it double like the last pic with the twilly. Can't go wrong with either 120 or 160.
> View attachment 3701029
> 
> View attachment 3701030



Wow, beautiful - both the necklace and you!!


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> lol I also like to pretend we have fall/winter. After living for 9 years on the east coast as a native Californian, I developed a penchant for outerwear. I kept all my best long wool coats in hopes that I would at least get to wear them when traveling. With the recent winter we had, I was often the only one dressed appropriately when going out at night! I love the weather we are having right now, mid to high 60s. I call it Chanel jacket weather. [emoji178]


This is so true!  People here don't even wear rain coats!  I have seen them use a piece of plastic from the dry cleaners lol!  I love gloves and I think I am the only person I have ever see wearing them around here.


----------



## gracekelly

Moirai said:


> Here's some pics I found on different ways I wore farandole 160 cm. Apologies if you already seen these. I also wear it double like the last pic with the twilly. Can't go wrong with either 120 or 160.
> View attachment 3701029
> 
> View attachment 3701030


Your picture in the green dress was what I was trying to describe to ailoveresale last night.  It is such a versatile necklace.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Boots number 3: SW hinterland otk boots black suede. They run a bit larger than the other two brands. I took my normal size. The heel is perfect as Genie predicted. I tried them briefly with one of my tweed skirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700995
> View attachment 3700996
> View attachment 3700997
> 
> 
> Compared to my to the knee boots. To be fair, they are flat with no heel so inherently less flattering with a skirt. I would usually wear sheer black hose. The otk style seems better to me.
> 
> View attachment 3700999
> View attachment 3701000
> 
> 
> The otk boots are wrinkly fir most of the length, but they seem ok. I hope they don't continually fall down more as I walk. That would be annoying.


The St. Laurent boots were terrific on you with the skirt and with the pants (which i think you noted) but as you noted not so much with the ankle pants.   Suede!   Do you get salt stains on your boots?   The OTK look beautiful.   The flat heeled boots, not so much.  So you definitely know what suits you.

Do you change to shoes or do you wear the boots all day in your work setting or wherever you happen to be during the day?   Isn't that hot to keep them on?   I yank my boots off as soon as I land in the office.    It is much more comfortable to wear a long skirt and short pull-on Frye boots that do not fit snugly around the ankles.   For short skirts, a knee length boot is nice.   Short fitted boots and a short skirt (mid-knee) are tricky with narrow ankles.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> This is so true!  People here don't even wear rain coats!  I have seen them use a piece of plastic from the dry cleaners lol!  I love gloves and I think I am the only person I have ever see wearing them around here.


I love gloves, too.   I like the black fabric ones that are made of some kind of stretchy nylon blend.   They are good for 50 degree weather but they are hard to find.  If people wore gloves for dressy occasions those would be the ones.  But who does that anymore?


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Genie27 said:


> Mine are babel 85 rodano calf. So I guess if I have good ankle support I can easily walk in 85mm. Huh!
> 
> PbP, your heel is sturdier on the tall CL boots so I'm sure that makes them so much more stable. I like them both. Which ones did you take to Paris?
> 
> Your boot exercise reminds me of my January of the four Uggs - I ended up returning them all, and I am glad I did. The nicest looking ones felt cheap. I wore my hiking boots for the one really bad snow day up here. I may consider Aquatalia next season.
> 
> Moirai, yes, please - more pics would be great.
> 
> I have about a month or two to put together a wish list - I'm not expecting a lot of stock in Lisbon, but fingers crossed I get something nice. Of course I will ask for a B or K, but have a backup list planned - maybe a picotin, or the farandole, a scarf or two, something at C...
> 
> I'm hesitant about the pico, because I have limited storage space. But it's so cute. But I said I'd only get one non-B/K H. Hahahahaha, sucker.


Hi Genie

Just wanted to jump in here, missed previously that you were going to Lisbon.
DH and I visited H Lisbon a couple of years ago, we have been to the city a few times, but first time at H since it is in a completely different area to the other main brands.
Stock was non-existent, even silks.  
Also can't say it was the most "friendly" visit we had.
Mentioned this to my SA and she told me she thought it was not a H boutique but a franchise.
I also strongly suspect that stock is kept for locals rather than tourists.
Just saying so that you can have an alternative strategy in case you have as bad luck as I did there.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Moirai said:


> Here's some pics I found on different ways I wore farandole 160 cm. Apologies if you already seen these. I also wear it double like the last pic with the twilly. Can't go wrong with either 120 or 160.
> View attachment 3701029
> 
> View attachment 3701030


This looks fabulous on you Moirai, and is making me pause.
I tried the farandole on a year or so ago but DH didn't like it on me saying it looked too chunky, especially when worn wrapped round.
I still wanted a long necklace so last month tried the Confetti 120 which I must admit I loved and so did DH, so we are waiting to visit soon and bring that one home.
But, I am doubting myself as the Farandole seems more popular, and does look fabulous on others.
I haven't seen many people wearing the confetti either to get a feel for it.
Hope I am not making a mistake!!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Boots number 3: SW hinterland otk boots black suede. They run a bit larger than the other two brands. I took my normal size. The heel is perfect as Genie predicted. I tried them briefly with one of my tweed skirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700995
> View attachment 3700996
> View attachment 3700997
> 
> 
> Compared to my to the knee boots. To be fair, they are flat with no heel so inherently less flattering with a skirt. I would usually wear sheer black hose. The otk style seems better to me.
> 
> View attachment 3700999
> View attachment 3701000
> 
> 
> The otk boots are wrinkly fir most of the length, but they seem ok. I hope they don't continually fall down more as I walk. That would be annoying.


Hi PPup, I also like the OTK's better.
Just to throw another brand into the mix, my boot's are by Ralph Lauren.
I tend to wear the Lauren RL range as the price point is much friendlier than the higher ranges, especially at the end of year sales at 50% off.
I find it very difficult to find shoes and boots to fit since i have a large big toe joint, probably a bunion in reality but don't know why as I have never worn tight or high shoes in my life.
I tend to need to go longer to get sufficient width, which make them swim around on my foot, but because they are strapped to my feet I don't walk out of them.
The width and fit seem to suit me well with American brands rather than French.
I also have a pair of Jessica Simpson courts that I bought a few years ago in TK Maxx and they are a pretty good fit too. 
In the main the LRL are pretty well made, had a couple of pairs that didn't look such good quality when they arrived so I sent them back, but generally they are quite stylish and reasonable quality for the price.
My favourite shoe brand is probably Vivienne Westwood, but they are quite statement looks.
They are all hand made so you do get variances.
Pirate boots wee very popular a few years ago, but not so much now I think.
Looking forward to seeing more of your choices.


----------



## nicole0612

Cygne18 said:


> Here's a cute little French brand I just read about:
> http://www.sezane.com/us/e-shop/paris-selection-shoes



Cute website! I love the swimsuits.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Boots number 3: SW hinterland otk boots black suede. They run a bit larger than the other two brands. I took my normal size. The heel is perfect as Genie predicted. I tried them briefly with one of my tweed skirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700995
> View attachment 3700996
> View attachment 3700997
> 
> 
> Compared to my to the knee boots. To be fair, they are flat with no heel so inherently less flattering with a skirt. I would usually wear sheer black hose. The otk style seems better to me.
> 
> View attachment 3700999
> View attachment 3701000
> 
> 
> The otk boots are wrinkly fir most of the length, but they seem ok. I hope they don't continually fall down more as I walk. That would be annoying.



The OTK ones look really good on you! I have these and I love that I can wear them with skits without tights. They sag a little around the ankle on me after walking a bit, but they are still OTK.


----------



## nicole0612

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi PPup, I also like the OTK's better.
> Just to throw another brand into the mix, my boot's are by Ralph Lauren.
> I tend to wear the Lauren RL range as the price point is much friendlier than the higher ranges, especially at the end of year sales at 50% off.
> I find it very difficult to find shoes and boots to fit since i have a large big toe joint, probably a bunion in reality but don't know why as I have never worn tight or high shoes in my life.
> I tend to need to go longer to get sufficient width, which make them swim around on my foot, but because they are strapped to my feet I don't walk out of them.
> The width and fit seem to suit me well with American brands rather than French.
> I also have a pair of Jessica Simpson courts that I bought a few years ago in TK Maxx and they are a pretty good fit too.
> In the main the LRL are pretty well made, had a couple of pairs that didn't look such good quality when they arrived so I sent them back, but generally they are quite stylish and reasonable quality for the price.
> My favourite shoe brand is probably Vivienne Westwood, but they are quite statement looks.
> They are all hand made so you do get variances.
> Pirate boots wee very popular a few years ago, but not so much now I think.
> Looking forward to seeing more of your choices.



LOL Pirate boots!
I know exactly what you mean, but it made me chuckle still


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Here's some pics I found on different ways I wore farandole 160 cm. Apologies if you already seen these. I also wear it double like the last pic with the twilly. Can't go wrong with either 120 or 160.
> View attachment 3701029
> 
> View attachment 3701030



Do I remember that you are very tall? I think I asked that before. The 160 fits you like almost like the 120 fits me.


----------



## Genie27

Moirai, thanks for that collage of gorgeous pics. You look stunning in green. 

After seeing the pics, I have to agree with PbP that a 120 will probably be enough necklace on me due to the height variance. 

Capri, thank you so much for the info on Lisbon - I did wonder why the H was so out of the way. I had a feeling too, that I would not get much from this H visit, but was hoping. Am adjusting hopes downward now so I'm not too disappointed. Any other stores that would be good? Chanel?


----------



## Cygne18

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Boots number 3: SW hinterland otk boots black suede. They run a bit larger than the other two brands. I took my normal size. The heel is perfect as Genie predicted. I tried them briefly with one of my tweed skirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700995
> View attachment 3700996
> View attachment 3700997
> 
> 
> Compared to my to the knee boots. To be fair, they are flat with no heel so inherently less flattering with a skirt. I would usually wear sheer black hose. The otk style seems better to me.
> 
> View attachment 3700999
> View attachment 3701000
> 
> 
> The otk boots are wrinkly fir most of the length, but they seem ok. I hope they don't continually fall down more as I walk. That would be annoying.



I like the Hinterlands on you, PdP. Very pretty and look at that nice, practical heel! 



Moirai said:


> Here's some pics I found on different ways I wore farandole 160 cm. Apologies if you already seen these. I also wear it double like the last pic with the twilly. Can't go wrong with either 120 or 160.
> View attachment 3701029
> 
> View attachment 3701030



@Moirai: You're making me want to buy this necklace. It's beautiful on you and I like the ways you styled it up. Love the green too.


----------



## EmileH

Going through a lot of posts... thanks. It seems like the otk boots are a no brainer. I'm trying them a half size smaller because they do run large. 

For whoever asked: I like the look of suede boots so much more than leather. I'm going to spray them with collonil suede protector. I don't get salt stains on them. I live in the suburbs and don't do a lot of city walking day to day. If it's really sloppy out I wear a pair of all weather boots into the office and then change to my nicer shoes or boots inside but that's not very often. I do wear boots all day inside in the winter. They don't feel too warm for me. My last suede boots lasted ten years before they started to look worn. 

My one fear about the suede is that I want to take them on vacation and I worry about getting stuck in a heavy rain. Aquatila would have a great advantage here but they don't seem to have anything that I like at the moment. I am hoping the collonil will be enough protection. But that's also why I don't want to pay $$$ for them.


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> Now it's my turn for our mutual admiration society - you're gorgeous! [emoji259]


Thank you, BBC! Back at you, girlfriend!



ailoveresale said:


> Wow, beautiful - both the necklace and you!!


Thank you, ailoveresale! Enjoy your necklace. Please post a pic when you wear it.



gracekelly said:


> Your picture in the green dress was what I was trying to describe to ailoveresale last night.  It is such a versatile necklace.


I agree. It's one of my favorite necklaces.



CapriTrotteur said:


> This looks fabulous on you Moirai, and is making me pause.
> I tried the farandole on a year or so ago but DH didn't like it on me saying it looked too chunky, especially when worn wrapped round.
> I still wanted a long necklace so last month tried the Confetti 120 which I must admit I loved and so did DH, so we are waiting to visit soon and bring that one home.
> But, I am doubting myself as the Farandole seems more popular, and does look fabulous on others.
> I haven't seen many people wearing the confetti either to get a feel for it.
> Hope I am not making a mistake!!


I tried the confetti 120 at the store to get an idea of the length because farandole 120 was out of stock at that time. It's a beautiful necklace with a more delicate look. I felt it didn't stand out on my outfit and long hair. Funny thing about the word chunky...my DH said the same thing, lol. But it was the look I was going for. Try on both necklaces at the store and pick the one you love more. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Do I remember that you are very tall? I think I asked that before. The 160 fits you like almost like the 120 fits me.


I'm average height, close to 5'6".



Genie27 said:


> Moirai, thanks for that collage of gorgeous pics. You look stunning in green.
> 
> After seeing the pics, I have to agree with PbP that a 120 will probably be enough necklace on me due to the height variance.
> 
> Capri, thank you so much for the info on Lisbon - I did wonder why the H was so out of the way. I had a feeling too, that I would not get much from this H visit, but was hoping. Am adjusting hopes downward now so I'm not too disappointed. Any other stores that would be good? Chanel?


Thank you, genie! I remember searching for pics when I was trying to decide so I'm happy to help. You will enjoy the farandole. It's a nice alternative to your Chanel necklace. The positive aspect of 120 is that it's lighter in weight and easier on the neck although I've worn 160 for hours without a problem.



Cygne18 said:


> I like the Hinterlands on you, PdP. Very pretty and look at that nice, practical heel!
> 
> 
> 
> @Moirai: You're making me want to buy this necklace. It's beautiful on you and I like the ways you styled it up. Love the green too.


Thank you, Cygne! I'm happy to enable . Interesting how I posted 2 pics with green outfits since I don't wear that color often, usually in neutrals. But I do love the green dress. The pic doesn't do it justice. The color is more vibrant IRL.


----------



## Sickgrl13

nicole0612 said:


> LOL Pirate boots!
> I know exactly what you mean, but it made me chuckle still



I love my Westwood pirate boots!  So comfy and edgy. I don't have the ones that slouch though. The slouchy ones are just not my style--a little too boho for me.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Genie27 said:


> And I give credit to periogirl, who first caught my eye, wearing her SWs.
> 
> Sickgrl, the midlands and block heeled hinterlands are non stilettos.



Genie, thank you!  I am going to keep my eye out for them. I usually pick up my SWs during Nordie's spring sale; they end up being $400ish instead of $800ish.  But I have to pounce, my size (7.5) disappears in a flash.


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> Lol, Eagle, I wear them for work.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I said about bootcut jeans.  I am confused about which jeans we're supposed to be wearing.  High-waisted just looks weird to me since I've lived through the phase once already--it would be hard to do it again.  Anyway, isn't there some rule about that?   Lol!  Skinny jeans seem dated now and at the tail-end of that trend.  We've done cut-offs, dragging on the ground, cropped, straight-leg, wide-leg, bootcut, and heaven help us, jeggings.  We've done black, metallic, light, acid-washed, thigh-faded, dark, and deconstructed.  What the heck else is there?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  Oh, of course, you are so right.  Good heavens!  Can you imagine running along beside someone's carriage?   For more than about 20 yards?


Because of course you are running in the muck! LOL


----------



## momasaurus

Moirai said:


> Here's some pics I found on different ways I wore farandole 160 cm. Apologies if you already seen these. I also wear it double like the last pic with the twilly. Can't go wrong with either 120 or 160.
> View attachment 3701029
> 
> View attachment 3701030


Great pix! I love my 120. They are just so fun and versatile and PRETTY!


----------



## Genie27

Here we go....just what we need as then next trend...
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...r-hundreds-of-dollars/?utm_term=.d06bb58b9325


----------



## Moirai

momasaurus said:


> Great pix! I love my 120. They are just so fun and versatile and PRETTY!


Thank you, momasaurus! I've been eyeing this for awhile and happy I bought it last year.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Genie27 said:


> Here we go....just what we need as then next trend...
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...r-hundreds-of-dollars/?utm_term=.d06bb58b9325



Umm.....no. And those clear knee Mom jeans the article also shows......Beyond fugly. 

In another note, I think the universe is trying to tell me something. Went to the DMV and the plates for the new car start with:


I don't own a K35 yet.......


----------



## Genie27

I see plenty of people wearing these dirty jeans in my neighbourhood - but they are the genuine article and accompanied by hard hats and safety vests. Some of them are kinda nice looking too.


----------



## eagle1002us

CapriTrotteur said:


> This looks fabulous on you Moirai, and is making me pause.
> I tried the farandole on a year or so ago but DH didn't like it on me saying it looked too chunky, especially when worn wrapped round.
> I still wanted a long necklace so last month tried the Confetti 120 which I must admit I loved and so did DH, so we are waiting to visit soon and bring that one home.
> But, I am doubting myself as the Farandole seems more popular, and does look fabulous on others.
> I haven't seen many people wearing the confetti either to get a feel for it.
> Hope I am not making a mistake!!


My input as someone who loves H silver and has several bracelets:  I bet the confetti necklace is not that common.  I could be wrong, i suppose you could ask the SA what she thinks.   But I am quite sure the farandole is always stocked in H boutiques.  So, if I saw a confetti that looked great I would snag it, and put the farandole on your list for next item to get.   Because it is an iron law of nature that you can't stop with just one!  

An alternative plan is to get the farandole and then if you decide to get the confetti necklace and it's not available, go to resellers.

I am glad I snagged bracelets when I did b/c several are no longer in production.  I "missed" a couple of bracelets and so have to strategize how to get them since prices go up over time.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> I love gloves, too.   I like the black fabric ones that are made of some kind of stretchy nylon blend.   They are good for 50 degree weather but they are hard to find.  If people wore gloves for dressy occasions those would be the ones.  But who does that anymore?



I try to find them lined in silk as I don't seem to wear the ones lined in cashmere too often.  I like to buy them in colors that match my bags  In the past I found them on sale at Saks for a good price.  This year there was nothing exciting so no purchases.  I still have a pair of wrist length and  elbow length white kid gloves.  A  million years ago I had to wear them for formal occasions.  I understand that if one is invited to Buckingham Palace for a formal dinner with the Queen, the long ones are necessary if the dress has no sleeves, so I am ready Liz, just invite me!


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Here we go....just what we need as then next trend...
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...r-hundreds-of-dollars/?utm_term=.d06bb58b9325


I saw those and figured it was just a gimmick.   on the other hand, if NM advertises them in their Xmas catalog for a gazillion dollars . . .


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I try to find them lined in silk as I don't seem to wear the ones lined in cashmere too often.  I like to buy them in colors that match my bags  In the past I found them on sale at Saks for a good price.  This year there was nothing exciting so no purchases.  I still have a pair of wrist length and  elbow length white kid gloves.  A  million years ago I had to wear them for formal occasions.  I understand that if one is invited to Buckingham Palace for a formal dinner with the Queen, the long ones are necessary if the dress has no sleeves, so I am ready Liz, just invite me!


I can get unlined leather gloves which are probably equivalent in warmth to the kid gloves you mention.   I am seeking the black fabric nylon blend which is unlined and generally wrist length.  
What is Liz waiting for to invite you, GK?  She's not getting any younger!


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Here we go....just what we need as then next trend...
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...r-hundreds-of-dollars/?utm_term=.d06bb58b9325


Seriously, this is worse than ripped jeans.  I think that the ultimate would be ripped, dirty jeans that smell.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> I can get unlined leather gloves which are probably equivalent in warmth to the kid gloves you mention.   I am seeking the black fabric nylon blend which is unlined and generally wrist length.
> What is Liz waiting for to invite you, GK?  She's not getting any younger!


This is true!  Maybe I could bribe her with an Hermes scarf?  Need to find one with horses on it.   Actually I would rather go horse coach riding with Phil.  I think he is hilarious!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Genie27 said:


> I see plenty of people wearing these dirty jeans in my neighbourhood - but they are the genuine article and accompanied by hard hats and safety vests. Some of them are kinda nice looking too.


Is it the jeans that are nice looking or the ones wearing them?


----------



## rainneday

aa12 said:


> great post! Which blush colors did you try from Kjaer Weis? Id like to order one and I can't seem to decide between blossoming or embrace, all the swatches look so different! Im beige 20 in chanel foundation if that means anything!



I like Joyful and Desired Glow, I usually layer them to give a sun-kissed look. I ordered a sample pack from The Detox Market and was able to try a few colors, that was very helpful!  &thank you!


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Here we go....just what we need as then next trend...
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...r-hundreds-of-dollars/?utm_term=.d06bb58b9325



Ugh.  And then came the fall of Rome.


----------



## Genie27

Opinions please.....these are on pre-sale (already?! Today was our first really warm day this year) and I kinda have a favourite but am not sure if I *need* them. I have lots of low and flat sandals but don't have anything high for daily use.


----------



## Genie27

I do have the rockstuds that I could wear more often but they are pretty fancy looking for regular use, I think. I want a pair as basic as my nude SW OTK boots that went with a ton of my outfits.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Opinions please.....these are on pre-sale (already?! Today was our first really warm day this year) and I kinda have a favourite but am not sure if I *need* them. I have lots of low and flat sandals but don't have anything high for daily use.



Edit: I like them all except the platforms,


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> Opinions please.....these are on pre-sale (already?! Today was our first really warm day this year) and I kinda have a favourite but am not sure if I *need* them. I have lots of low and flat sandals but don't have anything high for daily use.


I like the tan ones best. Don't like the heel on the platforms, and don't really like the cork heel with the black leather.


----------



## Genie27

The other 3 are cork soled Choos in nude, denim and black. The platforms are my least fave too. 

But I also looked in my closet and I have 3 practically unworn heeled sandals. Two pairs are not very comfortable. I don't want to add another impractical pair even if they are on sale (or just because).


----------



## gracekelly

Top left if the most basic.  I like the black ones also on the right top.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> This is true!  Maybe I could bribe her with an Hermes scarf?  Need to find one with horses on it.   Actually I would rather go horse coach riding with Phil.  I think he is hilarious!


I still can't get over Charles calling ugly buildings "carbuncles."  Actually, in Victorian jewelry, a carbuncle is a large cab quite dark red garnet.   Of course, Chuckie was using the abscess def of carbuncle.   
GK you must angle for a wedding invite -- Harry's wedding.   That's a two-scarfer gift.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Opinions please.....these are on pre-sale (already?! Today was our first really warm day this year) and I kinda have a favourite but am not sure if I *need* them. I have lots of low and flat sandals but don't have anything high for daily use.


All are good except the chunky platform.   But that's my eye.   the chunky platform are probably fun to wear.  I like the identical strappy ones in black and beige, especially the black.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> I still can't get over Charles calling ugly buildings "carbuncles."  Actually, in Victorian jewelry, a carbuncle is a large cab quite dark red garnet.   Of course, Chuckie was using the abscess def of carbuncle.
> GK you must angle for a wedding invite -- Harry's wedding.   That's a two-scarfer gift.


Those two strike me as barefoot wedding on the beach types.  I hate sand in my shoes.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Those two strike me as barefoot wedding on the beach types.  I hate sand in my shoes.


true.


----------



## Cordeliere

I like the nude ones best.


----------



## Genie27

I also liked the tan for being the most comfy and versatile, with the denim ones coming a close second. The platforms were comfy and looked nice, but even though I thought they were sexy, DBF thought they were too clunky when I showed him the picture. The heel was too heavy to be practical for me. 

He also thinks I don't need more shoes as I already have too many pairs.

Did I mention I'm throwing out 1 pair of worn out boots and 2 pairs of ratty sandals? In addition to the two pairs I had rattling about my office desk? That's kinda a big deal for a pack rat like me.


----------



## ailoveresale

Genie27 said:


> Opinions please.....these are on pre-sale (already?! Today was our first really warm day this year) and I kinda have a favourite but am not sure if I *need* them. I have lots of low and flat sandals but don't have anything high for daily use.



I like the tan or black ones the best. [emoji6]

Where is this presale??


----------



## Sickgrl13

Genie27 said:


> Here we go....just what we need as then next trend...
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...r-hundreds-of-dollars/?utm_term=.d06bb58b9325


Even worse.....Surely this can't be a thing: rompers for men.
http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/17/health/male-romper-romphim-trend-trnd/


----------



## lulilu

^^^ I think it was a joke, mocking kickstarter.


----------



## Genie27

ailoveresale said:


> I like the tan or black ones the best. [emoji6]
> 
> Where is this presale??


Saks in downtown Toronto.


----------



## Mindi B

Genie, you have beautiful feet and ankles.  And I mean that in the least creepy way possible.  
The first pair, the nude/sand color, get my vote.


----------



## Genie27

Thanks Mindi, but oh my! I just looked back and the picture is *huge*! I posted on my phone last night and didn't realize how *large* the picture was - I can't get why my phone does that for some pictures. It did not look so huge on my iPhone. Sorry if that was the first thing you guys saw this morning.


----------



## Mindi B

Hey, nothing wrong with GIANT FEET!


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Did I mention I'm throwing out 1 pair of worn out boots and 2 pairs of ratty sandals? In addition to the two pairs I had rattling about my office desk? That's kinda a big deal for a pack rat like me.



All the better to make room for new ones.


----------



## EmileH

Hi guys I'm back with another episode of my boot report. A friend who looks fabulous in her ankle boots suggested that her secret is to find something that is cut as low to the ankle bone as possible. I think this style helps to show more of the curve of the leg without having to wear a shorter skirt. These are Manolo Blatnik. I like the look but the heel is a bit high for me. It was described as 3.5 inches on line but it's really 3.8 inches. Im not sure I would wear them much at this height so they are probably going back, but this low cut style might be something to keep in mind fir the future.


----------



## Mindi B

You seem to have very slender ankles, PbP.  I have rather thick ankles, IMO, and for me the low-cut bootie rule is helpful.  I think the key is cutting the ankle at its narrowest point OR BELOW.  
But, I hate my legs in general, so the number of times I permit actual ankle/shin exposure is, er, never.
For what it's worth, I think the height of the boots pictured above is flattering on you.


----------



## Cygne18

Cute on you, PdP! 3.8" though - I totally feel you. Just a tad too high to comfortably walk for a long time. I like your SW OTKs the best. 

More booties: These look to be low cut, but a bit on the pointy side. These are not as low with a bit of a higher heel.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I also liked the tan for being the most comfy and versatile, with the denim ones coming a close second. The platforms were comfy and looked nice, but even though I thought they were sexy, DBF thought they were too clunky when I showed him the picture. The heel was too heavy to be practical for me.
> 
> He also thinks I don't need more shoes as I already have too many pairs.
> 
> Did I mention I'm throwing out 1 pair of worn out boots and 2 pairs of ratty sandals? In addition to the two pairs I had rattling about my office desk? That's kinda a big deal for a pack rat like me.


Congrats.   I know how that goes.  Getting rid of that footwear entitles you to at least 1 if not 2 pr. of new shoes.


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi guys I'm back with another episode of my boot report. A friend who looks fabulous in her ankle boots suggested that her secret is to find something that is cut as low to the ankle bone as possible. I think this style helps to show more of the curve of the leg without having to wear a shorter skirt. These are Manolo Blatnik. I like the look but the heel is a bit high for me. It was described as 3.5 inches on line but it's really 3.8 inches. Im not sure I would wear them much at this height so they are probably going back, but this low cut style might be something to keep in mind fir the future.
> 
> View attachment 3702816
> View attachment 3702817
> View attachment 3702818



This is exactly my moto as well. I like my ankle boots to be as close to the ankle as possible

Also, this is totally random but I always think of you as the young version of Susan Sarandon


----------



## EmileH

Mininana said:


> This is exactly my moto as well. I like my ankle boots to be as close to the ankle as possible
> 
> Also, this is totally random but I always think of you as the young version of Susan Sarandon



That's a lovely compliment. Thank you. 

There are so many options for boots. I'm trying to be clear on my goals:
1. Update my look a bit by having an alternative to pumps to wear with skirts
2. Have a comfortable (walkable, warm) shoe alternative to wear with pants and skirts for winter so I don't reach for jeans as often.


----------



## Genie27

eagle1002us said:


> Congrats.   I know how that goes.  Getting rid of that footwear entitles you to at least 1 if not 2 pr. of new shoes.


Thank you for understanding. 

PbP, I would try the ankle boot with dark hose - otherwise it's too choppy and clunky at the bottom. Also, have you considered a lighter shade of boot - grey or nude? That would update the look.


----------



## Genie27

Cygne, that second pair you posted is stunning!! So high, though.


----------



## cremel

Great discussions about shoes. I love ankle boots. [emoji7] 

So we are back from France yesterday, survived the 12 hour flights and kids were healthy during the whole trip(yay!!!!). 

Baptism went great but the big meal afterwards was a bit unsatisfied.  The food was average and desserts were so so. Anyways DH's mom tried to save us money tho we repeatedly said to choose a quality restaurant. Lesson learned. Next time we will pick the restaurant. Who doesn't want good food when in France??!! 

The rest of the trip was mostly relaxing once the little ones were adjusted to Europe time zone. 

Midnight in Paris was beautiful and full of surprises. Daytime in Paris was half sunny half rainy. Paris I will be back. [emoji1]

Midnight:












The sunny days:


----------



## cremel

The sunny days continued:





	

		
			
		

		
	
(the new H and colored hair.)








	

		
			
		

		
	
(grandma's way of eating a watermelon. The melons have to be carved nicely.)


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Genie27 said:


> Moirai, thanks for that collage of gorgeous pics. You look stunning in green.
> 
> After seeing the pics, I have to agree with PbP that a 120 will probably be enough necklace on me due to the height variance.
> 
> Capri, thank you so much for the info on Lisbon - I did wonder why the H was so out of the way. I had a feeling too, that I would not get much from this H visit, but was hoping. Am adjusting hopes downward now so I'm not too disappointed. Any other stores that would be good? Chanel?


Hi Genie
We mainly walked rather than shopped in Lisbon, the main shops are along a wide avenue with a park strip in the middle if I remember correctly.
I am pretty sure that the Chanel is also not a store, but a tiny bit of a store which is at the top and round the corner of the main avenue, quite a way up from the others.
It is in a small department-like store and doesn't sell C clothes, and only a couple, literally, of bags.
When we went I was just getting into Chanel, and wanted a 2.55 re-issue.
The sales lady showed me a brown one and assured me it was the classic version, etc but I wasn't convinced so walked away.
Now knowing what I do, it must have been some form of seasonal and a non-classic leather, she certainly didn't have any of the normal classics with the C clasp or the distressed leather re-issues in store.
My best luck was with LV there.
I managed to pick up a Limited Edition Leopard stole at the time which was sold out everywhere.
I also spotted a few rarer pieces that were on display that again, hadn't been seen for ages in England such as the Sofia Coppola canvas and a Neo I think it was called.
The other brands that are nice in Lisbon are Caroline Herrera and Purificacion Garcia.
I particularly like PG and use their bags as my work bags. 
They are not expensive bags, typically around €200.
They are very under the radar and quality is pretty good, although as with all brands the newer ones are not as good as what we were buying say 5 or more years ago.
Lisbon is a lovely city, I am sure you will have a great time.
Weirdly there is a time difference in Lisbon compared to the rest of Europe, it is an hour out.
I can't remember whether it is the same as English time, which is one hour behind Europe, or it is another hour on from European.
Looking forward to some photo's if you can post your adventures.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Going through a lot of posts... thanks. It seems like the otk boots are a no brainer. I'm trying them a half size smaller because they do run large.
> 
> For whoever asked: I like the look of suede boots so much more than leather. I'm going to spray them with collonil suede protector. I don't get salt stains on them. I live in the suburbs and don't do a lot of city walking day to day. If it's really sloppy out I wear a pair of all weather boots into the office and then change to my nicer shoes or boots inside but that's not very often. I do wear boots all day inside in the winter. They don't feel too warm for me. My last suede boots lasted ten years before they started to look worn.
> 
> My one fear about the suede is that I want to take them on vacation and I worry about getting stuck in a heavy rain. Aquatila would have a great advantage here but they don't seem to have anything that I like at the moment. I am hoping the collonil will be enough protection. But that's also why I don't want to pay $$$ for them.


Hey PPup, having looked at the Aquatila suggestion apparently the ones worn by KM have been re-named as Hi and Dry and are being sold by our shoe retailer Russell & Bromley for £395. I have lost who recommended these but they do look great and am also tempted to try.
Could you perhaps order these on one of your Europe visits?
Thank you to who did recommend and sorry I have lost track, this thread moves at lightning speed!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Moirai said:


> Thank you, BBC! Back at you, girlfriend!
> 
> 
> Thank you, ailoveresale! Enjoy your necklace. Please post a pic when you wear it.
> 
> 
> I agree. It's one of my favorite necklaces.
> 
> 
> I tried the confetti 120 at the store to get an idea of the length because farandole 120 was out of stock at that time. It's a beautiful necklace with a more delicate look. I felt it didn't stand out on my outfit and long hair. Funny thing about the word chunky...my DH said the same thing, lol. But it was the look I was going for. Try on both necklaces at the store and pick the one you love more.
> 
> 
> I'm average height, close to 5'6".
> 
> 
> Thank you, genie! I remember searching for pics when I was trying to decide so I'm happy to help. You will enjoy the farandole. It's a nice alternative to your Chanel necklace. The positive aspect of 120 is that it's lighter in weight and easier on the neck although I've worn 160 for hours without a problem.
> 
> 
> Thank you, Cygne! I'm happy to enable . Interesting how I posted 2 pics with green outfits since I don't wear that color often, usually in neutrals. But I do love the green dress. The pic doesn't do it justice. The color is more vibrant IRL.



Thanks Moirai, I did like the Confetti, the little discs catching the light were really pretty.
I too have long hair, but blond, and generally wear black or dark clothing and it did look nice.
I like the chunkiness of the farandole, but I am not sure I can pull it off.
I tend to be quite unconfident in making decisions fashion wise, especially when it is not a throwaway item, so DH's opinion counts. and he has the normal male likes etc staggering heels, fitted clothing.
However he does have an eye for fashion better than me.
If it is a no from him, I generally defer.
I also keep thinking that when I buy something it is going to be the only one, so has to be perfect in every way for every occasion.
Having realised this, which was only on reflection of your post so thank you for that lightbulb moment, you know, I could add the Farandole down the line if it proves I am wearing a long necklace a lot.
I try and be sensible and frugal (cough if H is frugal....) and I only need the one.
I should allow myself to not have that mentality and accept certain things for certain situations.
However, if the "one" does work, and I don't "need" a second then I suppose that is better for the bank balance.
Still contemplating....


----------



## EmileH

Cremel, love your photos. Glad you made it home safely. Your earrings look lovely on you.

Aquatilla boots: I have always liked KM's boots. I have nice to the knee boots so I don't need them. But good to know about the name change.

Genie, I thought black was easiest. Pus I have trouble matching stocking and tights with beige or grey. I would try harder with stockings and the manolos which is how I would wear them for sure, but the heel is too high so I don't want to fall for them. But I'll try as part of my learning experiment.


----------



## Cygne18

@cremel: Stunning photos of Paris (especially the midnight ones) and your beautiful earrings. I adore Saint Chapelle. I'm sad I didn't carve out time to visit it again during my last trip. Your photo of it is marvelous. Thank you so much for sharing your memories!


----------



## FizzyWater

So I know a lot of people are fond of the 70 cm format.  For some reason the German H website has quite a few vintage pieces listed right now.  I'm not in love with any of them, but if anyone is, please let me know and we could arrange some sort of swap.  Meanwhile, it's interesting to see pieces I've never run across before!

(Please tell me if this is not allowed/recommended.)


----------



## momasaurus

cremel said:


> Great discussions about shoes. I love ankle boots. [emoji7]
> 
> So we are back from France yesterday, survived the 12 hour flights and kids were healthy during the whole trip(yay!!!!).
> 
> Baptism went great but the big meal afterwards was a bit unsatisfied.  The food was average and desserts were so so. Anyways DH's mom tried to save us money tho we repeatedly said to choose a quality restaurant. Lesson learned. Next time we will pick the restaurant. Who doesn't want good food when in France??!!
> 
> The rest of the trip was mostly relaxing once the little ones were adjusted to Europe time zone.
> 
> Midnight in Paris was beautiful and full of surprises. Daytime in Paris was half sunny half rainy. Paris I will be back. [emoji1]
> 
> Midnight:
> 
> View attachment 3703141
> View attachment 3703142
> View attachment 3703143
> 
> View attachment 3703144
> 
> View attachment 3703145
> 
> View attachment 3703146
> 
> 
> The sunny days:
> 
> View attachment 3703147
> 
> View attachment 3703148
> 
> View attachment 3703149
> 
> View attachment 3703150


I never tire of looking at pix of Paris! Thank you. So glad your trip was great. Of course you will be back!!


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> So I know a lot of people are fond of the 70 cm format.  For some reason the German H website has quite a few vintage pieces listed right now.  I'm not in love with any of them, but if anyone is, please let me know and we could arrange some sort of swap.  Meanwhile, it's interesting to see pieces I've never run across before!
> 
> (Please tell me if this is not allowed/recommended.)


Amazing. What are those cool geometric jacquards?? They are also on the French site.


----------



## FizzyWater

momasaurus said:


> Amazing. What are those cool geometric jacquards?? They are also on the French site.


So unlike the viols and bee jacquards, right?  They're also not priced like the ones marked vintage, so maybe they're new, and H is not retiring 70s as long as announced?


----------



## Genie27

Cremel, those photographs are lovely!! Thank you for sharing these. Glad you had a good trip as well.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Great discussions about shoes. I love ankle boots. [emoji7]
> 
> So we are back from France yesterday, survived the 12 hour flights and kids were healthy during the whole trip(yay!!!!).
> 
> Baptism went great but the big meal afterwards was a bit unsatisfied.  The food was average and desserts were so so. Anyways DH's mom tried to save us money tho we repeatedly said to choose a quality restaurant. Lesson learned. Next time we will pick the restaurant. Who doesn't want good food when in France??!!
> 
> The rest of the trip was mostly relaxing once the little ones were adjusted to Europe time zone.
> 
> Midnight in Paris was beautiful and full of surprises. Daytime in Paris was half sunny half rainy. Paris I will be back. [emoji1]
> 
> Midnight:
> 
> View attachment 3703141
> View attachment 3703142
> View attachment 3703143
> 
> View attachment 3703144
> 
> View attachment 3703145
> 
> View attachment 3703146
> 
> 
> The sunny days:
> 
> View attachment 3703147
> 
> View attachment 3703148
> 
> View attachment 3703149
> 
> View attachment 3703150


Such great pictures and such a great experience!   What does the interesting photo of the padlock mean or come from?
You know how to have a wonderful experience in a short amount of time.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

cremel said:


> The sunny days continued:
> 
> View attachment 3703151
> 
> View attachment 3703152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the new H and colored hair.)
> View attachment 3703153
> 
> View attachment 3703154
> View attachment 3703156
> 
> View attachment 3703160
> View attachment 3703161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (grandma's way of eating a watermelon. The melons have to be carved nicely.)


Marvelous travel pictures!


----------



## cremel

Eagle the padlocks have been a romance scene for dewey-eyed couples in Paris.  The padlocks mean to lock the love so it cannot be broken. After attaching the lock to the railing of the bridge people throw keys into the Seine river. Some people call them "love locks". 

The bridge right outside of louvre "Pont des arts" was overloaded with a huge amount of padlocks(45 tons). It was burdened by that weight for many years. The locks were taken down in 2015 I believe. They had to put glass/plastic/"anti love lock" fence nowadays so people cannot attach locks on it any more.  



My previous photo is from the city island(île de la cité).  There is a fence next to a bridge. People started putting padlocks on it.


----------



## Genie27

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi Genie
> We mainly walked rather than shopped in Lisbon, the main shops are along a wide avenue with a park strip in the middle if I remember correctly.
> I am pretty sure that the Chanel is also not a store, but a tiny bit of a store which is at the top and round the corner of the main avenue, quite a way up from the others.
> It is in a small department-like store and doesn't sell C clothes, and only a couple, literally, of bags.
> When we went I was just getting into Chanel, and wanted a 2.55 re-issue.
> The sales lady showed me a brown one and assured me it was the classic version, etc but I wasn't convinced so walked away.
> Now knowing what I do, it must have been some form of seasonal and a non-classic leather, she certainly didn't have any of the normal classics with the C clasp or the distressed leather re-issues in store.
> My best luck was with LV there.
> I managed to pick up a Limited Edition Leopard stole at the time which was sold out everywhere.
> I also spotted a few rarer pieces that were on display that again, hadn't been seen for ages in England such as the Sofia Coppola canvas and a Neo I think it was called.
> The other brands that are nice in Lisbon are Caroline Herrera and Purificacion Garcia.
> I particularly like PG and use their bags as my work bags.
> They are not expensive bags, typically around €200.
> They are very under the radar and quality is pretty good, although as with all brands the newer ones are not as good as what we were buying say 5 or more years ago.
> Lisbon is a lovely city, I am sure you will have a great time.
> Weirdly there is a time difference in Lisbon compared to the rest of Europe, it is an hour out.
> I can't remember whether it is the same as English time, which is one hour behind Europe, or it is another hour on from European.
> Looking forward to some photo's if you can post your adventures.


Thanks for the tips, my dear CT! I will adjust my hopes of filling my wish list. Oh well, I guess I can save up some more for a future trip etc. 
I will check out Purificacion Garcia - some of the items are pretty cute!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you for the beautiful photos, cremel, and so happy to hear that your boys stayed healthy throughout the trip!  That makes it so much more pleasant for everyone!


----------



## Cygne18

For those following the boot conversation, I received my M. Gemi Corsa boots today. I quite like them. I sized up a 1/2 size. I haven't tried putting my Superfeet-arch-support-for-heels in it yet. The leather is butter soft. I'm wearing them with the ASOS Ridley jean. The jeans are rolled up a little. I'm happy to report that there's little ankle gappage. Time to protect these boots with some leather milk.

*Some measurements:*
Boot shaft measured from the back: 5.75"
Ankle circumference: 10"

I can't wait for fall! Too bad it's like 90-degrees here in the DC-area today.


----------



## momasaurus

Yesterday I was able to appear brilliant in conversation when I supplied "Shakleton" to someone who couldn't remember the name of the polar explorer. I only knew this because of the scarf. LOLOLOL


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Hey, knowledge is knowledge, baybee!


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> Yesterday I was able to appear brilliant in conversation when I supplied "Shakleton" to someone who couldn't remember the name of the polar explorer. I only knew this because of the scarf. LOLOLOL



[emoji106][emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

Cygne18 said:


> For those following the boot conversation, I received my M. Gemi Corsa boots today. I quite like them. I sized up a 1/2 size. I haven't tried putting my Superfeet-arch-support-for-heels in it yet. The leather is butter soft. I'm wearing them with the ASOS Ridley jean. The jeans are rolled up a little. I'm happy to report that there's little ankle gappage. Time to protect these boots with some leather milk.
> 
> *Some measurements:*
> Boot shaft measured from the back: 5.75"
> Ankle circumference: 10"
> 
> I can't wait for fall! Too bad it's like 90-degrees here in the DC-area today.
> 
> View attachment 3703771
> View attachment 3703772
> View attachment 3703774
> View attachment 3703775



I love these on you! They do look buttery soft. Perfect with your jeans.


----------



## EmileH

I have some boot decisions to announce myself. 

After declaring myself absolutely positively not an otk boot fan, I find that these are the easiest decision. They are very comfortable for walking, look modern and will encourage me to reach for skirts for casual wear more often. Here is one example of how I plan to wear them. 




Second, I really loved the lace up booties. I have been attracted to laceup booties for several years. These fit so close to the leg and are so feminine that I like them with skirts. And yet the heels is low enough for me to walk comfortably. Chanel had something kind of similar last year and I didn't buy them because the heel was too high. Here is an example of an outfit. 





Third, I debated do I really need the St Laurent if I keep the lace up ones. What makes the lace up booties perfect with skirts makes them a bit awkward with my ankle pants. They are too narrow at the top. The st Laurent boots have the perfect proportions for my go to ankle pants, which I have in seven colors. So I'm keeping them too.


----------



## Cygne18

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have some boot decisions to announce myself.
> 
> After declaring myself absolutely positively not an otk boot fan, I find that these are the easiest decision. They are very comfortable for walking, look modern and will encourage me to reach for skirts for casual wear more often. Here is one example of how I plan to wear them.
> 
> View attachment 3703848
> 
> 
> Second, I really loved the lace up booties. I have been attracted to laceup booties for several years. These fit so close to the leg and are so feminine that I like them with skirts. And yet the heels is low enough for me to walk comfortably. Chanel had something kind of similar last year and I didn't buy them because the heel was too high. Here is an example of an outfit.
> 
> View attachment 3703867
> View attachment 3703869
> 
> 
> Third, I debated do I really need the St Laurent if I keep the lace up ones. What makes the lace up booties perfect with skirts makes them a bit awkward with my ankle pants. They are too narrow at the top. The st Laurent boots have the perfect proportions for my go to ankle pants, which I have in seven colors. So I'm keeping them too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703872
> View attachment 3703873



Thanks, @PdP! 

I think you're ready for fall! You look great!


----------



## EmileH

So I'm sending back the Manolo shoe booties. While I can see that they show the curve of the leg well, they still seem clunky to me and the heel is too high. The other boots are more fun and youthful to me. If a want a heeled elegant look I don't think I can beat my louboutin knee high heeled boots.

Regarding sizing, I wear a 38 in jimmy choo and Manolo shoes, 38.5 in louboutin. For boots I always go up half a size. So for jimmy choo 38.5 and 39 for louboutin. I took at 38 in the SW otk boots. Both the shoe size and the leg circumference were too large on the 38.5. It makes a big difference. For the st Laurent and the Giovanni Rossi the sizes run similar to louboutin. I took a 39. 

If anyone is looking for boots I'm sending four or five pairs back to various retailers tomorrow. [emoji23] THe SW were a bargain on amazon.


----------



## gracekelly

momasaurus said:


> Yesterday I was able to appear brilliant in conversation when I supplied "Shakleton" to someone who couldn't remember the name of the polar explorer. I only knew this because of the scarf. LOLOLOL


Who said that Hermes is not educational?!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have some boot decisions to announce myself.
> 
> After declaring myself absolutely positively not an otk boot fan, I find that these are the easiest decision. They are very comfortable for walking, look modern and will encourage me to reach for skirts for casual wear more often. Here is one example of how I plan to wear them.
> 
> View attachment 3703848
> 
> 
> Second, I really loved the lace up booties. I have been attracted to laceup booties for several years. These fit so close to the leg and are so feminine that I like them with skirts. And yet the heels is low enough for me to walk comfortably. Chanel had something kind of similar last year and I didn't buy them because the heel was too high. Here is an example of an outfit.
> 
> View attachment 3703867
> View attachment 3703869
> 
> 
> Third, I debated do I really need the St Laurent if I keep the lace up ones. What makes the lace up booties perfect with skirts makes them a bit awkward with my ankle pants. They are too narrow at the top. The st Laurent boots have the perfect proportions for my go to ankle pants, which I have in seven colors. So I'm keeping them too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703872
> View attachment 3703873


My faves are the first and the last in the pictures.  Over the knee and the ones with the Saltzburg jacket.  I have to admit that I just can't get used to the look of the ankle boot with a bare leg and a skirt/dress.  It reminds me of ladies way back when I was growing up in NY who wore galoshes in bad weather.  Sorry, but I guess my brain just can't adjust.


----------



## Genie27

Great choices, PbP!! My favourite are 1 and 3. Once you've worn the otk, consider a camel/taupe version. I adore mine. 
3 really makes the ankle pants look current and youthful.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have some boot decisions to announce myself.
> 
> After declaring myself absolutely positively not an otk boot fan, I find that these are the easiest decision. They are very comfortable for walking, look modern and will encourage me to reach for skirts for casual wear more often. Here is one example of how I plan to wear them.
> 
> View attachment 3703848
> 
> 
> Second, I really loved the lace up booties. I have been attracted to laceup booties for several years. These fit so close to the leg and are so feminine that I like them with skirts. And yet the heels is low enough for me to walk comfortably. Chanel had something kind of similar last year and I didn't buy them because the heel was too high. Here is an example of an outfit.
> 
> View attachment 3703867
> View attachment 3703869
> 
> 
> Third, I debated do I really need the St Laurent if I keep the lace up ones. What makes the lace up booties perfect with skirts makes them a bit awkward with my ankle pants. They are too narrow at the top. The st Laurent boots have the perfect proportions for my go to ankle pants, which I have in seven colors. So I'm keeping them too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703872
> View attachment 3703873



I love love your outfit!!! Absolutely elegant!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️

The white Chanel top outfit is the best of the best, and the brown coat, the necklace all work well with your boots.


----------



## cremel

Cygne18 said:


> For those following the boot conversation, I received my M. Gemi Corsa boots today. I quite like them. I sized up a 1/2 size. I haven't tried putting my Superfeet-arch-support-for-heels in it yet. The leather is butter soft. I'm wearing them with the ASOS Ridley jean. The jeans are rolled up a little. I'm happy to report that there's little ankle gappage. Time to protect these boots with some leather milk.
> 
> *Some measurements:*
> Boot shaft measured from the back: 5.75"
> Ankle circumference: 10"
> 
> I can't wait for fall! Too bad it's like 90-degrees here in the DC-area today.
> 
> View attachment 3703771
> View attachment 3703772
> View attachment 3703774
> View attachment 3703775



These boots look great and comfy too!


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Great choices, PbP!! My favourite are 1 and 3. Once you've worn the otk, consider a camel/taupe version. I adore mine.
> 3 really makes the ankle pants look current and youthful.



Thanks fir the feedback everyone. 

Genie! I am going to wear this pair of otk boots and see how it goes but I end up wearing them as much as I think I will I will probably add another color or two. I think I'm sold on them and the heel height is perfect just as you said.  You don't love the lace up booties anymore? I thought you were into them. They are the most expensive so honest feedback is welcome.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks fir the feedback everyone.
> 
> Genie! I am going to wear this pair of otk boots and see how it goes but I end up wearing them as much as I think I will I will probably add another color or two. I think I'm sold on them and the heel height is perfect just as you said.  You don't love the lace up booties anymore? I thought you were into them. They are the most expensive so honest feedback is welcome.



Ppup I do think the lace up booties look great. I have one pair from Hermes but they have flat heels.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Ppup I do think the lace up booties look great. I have one pair from Hermes but they have flat heels.



Thanks cremel. I really love them and DH even thinks they are nice, which is high praise from a man who only likes pointed toe stilettos.


----------



## Genie27

I like them with a slightly shorter skirt.  

They look like a fun pair, yet practical - ideal for spring and fall - definitely will dress up a casual weekend outfit too. So they do fill a specific gap in your footwear wardrobe. (Says the girl who *knew* her second pair of otk boots would get use)

The bonus fact that your DH likes them would definitely tip my decision into 'keep'


----------



## Genie27

Can someone explain the concept/benefit of pre-sale? You pre pay and then don't get to take the item home till a few days later? 

Is this a marketing thing? Or a sales/inventory thing? I'm trying to understand the reasoning behind this concept.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks cremel. I really love them and DH even thinks they are nice, which is high praise from a man who only likes pointed toe stilettos.



Agreed!!!


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Can someone explain the concept/benefit of pre-sale? You pre pay and then don't get to take the item home till a few days later?
> 
> Is this a marketing thing? Or a sales/inventory thing? I'm trying to understand the reasoning behind this concept.



The presales that I have done at neimans or bergdorfs are basically just to reserve Items for when they arrive. They don't charge my card until then ship. I did this last year for my louboutin boots and this year on the louboutin block heels. I didn't want to miss out. 

There are also pre sales at the department stores where you reserve things a few days before a sale actually starts so you get the best selection. Then they ship when the sale starts.

At Chanel you put in your wishlist and leave your credit card on  file for sale time to get the best selection.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks cremel. I really love them and DH even thinks they are nice, which is high praise from a man who only likes pointed toe stilettos.



I went back and looked your #3 again. I am totally in love with the white jacket. I need to check it out at Chanel once I reach my target weight which is about 3-4 lbs away. It's super elegant on you. Only thing is that I am pretty short. Not sure if the jacket would result the look I imagined. [emoji846]


----------



## EmileH

I had an interesting experience at Cartier. I am kind of burnt out from high stress shopping and I was looking forward to a low stress experience at Cartier. It was not to be. My bracelet is sold out in the US. In order to get one from France I had to pay in full. The original estimate was 2-3 weeks. Now I am told 12 weeks, no firm promises. There is no alternative in order to get the bracelet, although one can purchase it online in France. They say it's because customs clearance takes so long. If it doesn't arrive before I go to France next time, I'll start calling the Paris stores to reserve it and cancel my order here. Somewhat nuts to make you pay in full for an item they dont have. Ev n Hermes doesn't do that.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> I went back and looked your #3 again. I am totally in love with the white jacket. I need to check it out at Chanel once I reach my target weight which is about 3-4 lbs away. It's super elegant on you. Only thing is that I am pretty short. Not sure if the jacket would result the look I imagined. [emoji846]



Thank you. It's from a few years ago but sometimes they are on eBay new with tags. It comes with straps that look pretty, but can be unbuttoned to be removed. Congrats on being so close to your goal weight!


----------



## Genie27

Yes, Cremel - you looked very svelte in your picture with the H jewelry and new hair colour. And that top colour was gorgeous on your skin tone.

PbP, that's too bad the bracelet is taking so long. It is to be custom engraved as well, right? It's a beautiful piece. I hope it comes your way soon.

Getting first dibs before the actual sale makes sense for VIP/ regular clients, but why do they not let you take the item? Is it because it used to be a low key, in the know kind of thing, that has now become a free-for-all with signage and email alerts, and there is a pre-pre-sale for all the really desirable bits?

The fashion cycle is so accelerated these days that summer items are already sold out and we are still in jackets and tights, and pre-buying fall/winter.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Yes, Cremel - you looked very svelte in your picture with the H jewelry and new hair colour. And that top colour was gorgeous on your skin tone.
> 
> PbP, that's too bad the bracelet is taking so long. It is to be custom engraved as well, right? It's a beautiful piece. I hope it comes your way soon.
> 
> Getting first dibs before the actual sale makes sense for VIP/ regular clients, but why do they not let you take the item? Is it because it used to be a low key, in the know kind of thing, that has now become a free-for-all with signage and email alerts, and there is a pre-pre-sale for all the really desirable bits?
> 
> The fashion cycle is so accelerated these days that summer items are already sold out and we are still in jackets and tights, and pre-buying fall/winter.



I think you are exactly right about presale.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Yes, Cremel - you looked very svelte in your picture with the H jewelry and new hair colour. And that top colour was gorgeous on your skin tone.
> 
> PbP, that's too bad the bracelet is taking so long. It is to be custom engraved as well, right? It's a beautiful piece. I hope it comes your way soon.
> 
> Getting first dibs before the actual sale makes sense for VIP/ regular clients, but why do they not let you take the item? Is it because it used to be a low key, in the know kind of thing, that has now become a free-for-all with signage and email alerts, and there is a pre-pre-sale for all the really desirable bits?
> 
> The fashion cycle is so accelerated these days that summer items are already sold out and we are still in jackets and tights, and pre-buying fall/winter.



Thanks Genie, that time frame doesn't include the engraving. If it doesn't arrive by the time I return to France I might look into buying it there and canceling the order here, but it would be complicated. Let's see if the SA comes through. First world problems. 

It went from 50 degrees to 90 here this week. I felt quite silly trying on boots. It is back down to 60 now. 

It is true that the retail cycle is completely off. Spring/ summer are just beginning here and the clearance sales will start any day. This probably contributes to my lack of summer clothing. I am so cold that I can't fathom wearing it and then it's gone! I rely mostly on a sheath dress (that I wear layered under something else for the rest of the year) and a scarf all summer. Time to take my 90s out to play.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Genie27 said:


> Yes, Cremel - you looked very svelte in your picture with the H jewelry and new hair colour. And that top colour was gorgeous on your skin tone.
> 
> PbP, that's too bad the bracelet is taking so long. It is to be custom engraved as well, right? It's a beautiful piece. I hope it comes your way soon.
> 
> Getting first dibs before the actual sale makes sense for VIP/ regular clients, but why do they not let you take the item? Is it because it used to be a low key, in the know kind of thing, that has now become a free-for-all with signage and email alerts, and there is a pre-pre-sale for all the really desirable bits?
> 
> The fashion cycle is so accelerated these days that summer items are already sold out and we are still in jackets and tights, and pre-buying fall/winter.



I think at some point the idea is just to get the older stock out to make room for new. They are only losing some profit, but they can't keep old stock. The pre-sales generate interest and excitement and it gets people back into the store at least twice (once for looking/trying on, once to pick up). That may generate additional sales, possibly for new stock. At this price point for fashion it's the relationships that are huge, and getting people into the store is probably the most important thing. JMO.

So, how do we all feel about buying Chanel from eBay? I have seen a few pieces I've fallen in love with....[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## lulilu

Cygne18 said:


> For those following the boot conversation, I received my M. Gemi Corsa boots today. I quite like them. I sized up a 1/2 size. I haven't tried putting my Superfeet-arch-support-for-heels in it yet. The leather is butter soft. I'm wearing them with the ASOS Ridley jean. The jeans are rolled up a little. I'm happy to report that there's little ankle gappage. Time to protect these boots with some leather milk.
> 
> *Some measurements:*
> Boot shaft measured from the back: 5.75"
> Ankle circumference: 10"
> 
> I can't wait for fall! Too bad it's like 90-degrees here in the DC-area today.
> 
> View attachment 3703771
> View attachment 3703772
> View attachment 3703774
> View attachment 3703775



I have liked and worn this brand for a while.  They have a store in Soho where you can try on shoes only.  You have to order online.  I find they are good quality and very cheap compared to other brands.


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> I think at some point the idea is just to get the older stock out to make room for new. They are only losing some profit, but they can't keep old stock. The pre-sales generate interest and excitement and it gets people back into the store at least twice (once for looking/trying on, once to pick up). That may generate additional sales, possibly for new stock. At this price point for fashion it's the relationships that are huge, and getting people into the store is probably the most important thing. JMO.
> 
> So, how do we all feel about buying Chanel from eBay? I have seen a few pieces I've fallen in love with....[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]




Makes sense.

Resale: I bought one item new with tags and was very happy with it. I always see things new without tags being sold and returned and feedback that they weren't really new. I'm squeamish about wearing other people's clothes. Although I just made an exception to buy something from someone I know. Do look at the sellers feedback for complaints. Also be prepared with a good tailor to alter it for you if necessary. I would only take the chance on something I absolutely loved. You know how hard it is to choose from photos at the boutique. You never know how something will fit. It's a risk because few resellers take returns.


----------



## Genie27

BBC, all 3 of my C pieces are from eBay. After asking here, I got great advice to look for things that were still fairly current. I started with an A-line Lesage tweed skirt and a knit dress, and then a month or two later I got the pink/black lesage Jacket to wear as a spring/fall coat. 

The prices for late model items are similar to what you can get at sale at boutique, or even higher for particularly desirable pieces

If it's a must have from a previous collection, eBay or some of the other sources are good - after due diligence on the seller and item condition etc. And authentication for high ticket items for extra peace of mind. 

The better option, in my mind, is to look for sale pieces at the store. 

For me personally, I don't know what my store will have in my size, and suitable for my lifestyle - they tend to skew to very different demographics. So I'm more inclined to go the resale or shop-in-Europe route.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Thank you, PBP and Genie. I am realizing that I am quite particular, and from the new pieces posted here to be available soon....well....I don't see myself buying any. I have seen a few on EBay from within the last ten years that I won't find in a boutique. On the plus side, I'm getting a feel for how the sizes run and, in general, I know what will work on me. 
I have been on eBay since 1998. I have some favorite sellers from H that also carry Chanel and I am also fairly cautious there (hello, toolhaus). I'd prefer to buy in the boutique but I think a lot of the pieces I'm seeing won't quite work for me. The saga continues.....


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> Thank you, PBP and Genie. I am realizing that I am quite particular, and from the new pieces posted here to be available soon....well....I don't see myself buying any. I have seen a few on EBay from within the last ten years that I won't find in a boutique. On the plus side, I'm getting a feel for how the sizes run and, in general, I know what will work on me.
> I have been on eBay since 1998. I have some favorite sellers from H that also carry Chanel and I am also fairly cautious there (hello, toolhaus). I'd prefer to buy in the boutique but I think a lot of the pieces I'm seeing won't quite work for me. The saga continues.....


BBC, here is the navy jacket that you were looking at and decided against.  It was worn to the 2017 Spring Couture show by Anne Berest who is a favored friend of the design house.  When I was looking at eBay the other night, I found an identical jacket style from 2001!  La plus ca change!


----------



## Cygne18

lulilu said:


> I have liked and worn this brand for a while.  They have a store in Soho where you can try on shoes only.  You have to order online.  I find they are good quality and very cheap compared to other brands.



Ahh! Good to know, @lulilu! I knew they had a store in SoHo, but I seemed to have just zipped on by the last time I was there. Maybe I'll stop by when I visit the city next weekend. I'm very impressed with the quality of their leather. Now, if only the weather would turn just a few degrees cooler so I can wear the boots out!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I had an interesting experience at Cartier. I am kind of burnt out from high stress shopping and I was looking forward to a low stress experience at Cartier. It was not to be. My bracelet is sold out in the US. In order to get one from France I had to pay in full. The original estimate was 2-3 weeks. Now I am told 12 weeks, no firm promises. There is no alternative in order to get the bracelet, although one can purchase it online in France. They say it's because customs clearance takes so long. If it doesn't arrive before I go to France next time, I'll start calling the Paris stores to reserve it and cancel my order here. Somewhat nuts to make you pay in full for an item they dont have. _Ev n Hermes doesn't do that._



Shhhhh!   They might get an idea from your post


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> Shhhhh!   They might get an idea from your post



Ughhh. You are so right. I'm really sort of burnt out on the whole nonsense. Maybe I just need to stop shopping, which means I need to stop looking a anything that might interest me.

BBC obviously you feel comfortable with eBay so go for it. I agree that the offerings coming aren't exciting me much. But I'm withholding judgment until I see them in person. 

I stopped by Dior on my way to the ballet this afternoon. They brought in a few things to try. I need a different size but there were one or two good possibilities. I am learning about the brand. I couldn't find much info on their RTW even here on tpf. So here is what I discovered of interest: The items online are the runway items which do not interest me. The more classic toned down styles are the commercial pieces. They aren't online but they have hem in the stores.They use a similar wool crepe each season so if you buy pieces over the years you can mix and match. And they have a price harmonization policy across the globe so there is little if any difference in the prices between Europe and the US. I need to double check that. The last time I checked their bags were a big savings in Europe.


----------



## Cygne18

@PdP: I went to the DC Dior and tried on their seasonal 'Bar' jacket. It is stunning.


----------



## EmileH

Cygne18 said:


> @PdP: I went to the DC Dior and tried on their seasonal 'Bar' jacket. It is stunning.



That's exactly what I tried. They are trying to get me the right size. I'm a bit late in the game. I love the historical reference if the shape but the clean modern edge of it. If they can get it for me, it will be my first ever Dior purchase.

I just checked brag my bag for their bag prices. It seems like they are still quite a savings in Europe, which means the ready to wear is probably similar.


----------



## Genie27

BBC, check out the measurements as well, because the sizes can be all over the place due to alterations.


----------



## Notorious Pink

gracekelly said:


> BBC, here is the navy jacket that you were looking at and decided against.  It was worn to the 2017 Spring Couture show by Anne Berest who is a favored friend of the design house.  When I was looking at eBay the other night, I found an identical jacket style from 2001!  La plus ca change!
> 
> View attachment 3704785



Thank you so very much, gracekelly. It looks great on her, but you can see exactly the main reason why I decided against it: it just looks a bit too short.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> BBC obviously you feel comfortable with eBay so go for it. I agree that the offerings coming aren't exciting me much. But I'm withholding judgment until I see them in person.



Thank you, PBP. Yes, I'm okay with it - not my favorite, but I do feel like it's a good option for me because I'm fine with buying something that's been worn once or twice...some ladies won't wear things past their current season and I am the opposite - with fashion I would rather wait until it's a few seasons old. 



Genie27 said:


> BBC, check out the measurements as well, because the sizes can be all over the place due to alterations.



Good point, Genie!!! [emoji1360]


----------



## ailoveresale

Ladies I just got called by my SA that a Kelly is coming in trench. I've seen it in mod pics on some lovely ladies here and it's a beautiful color, but I feel like for my lifestyle it's too light (I'd have to worry about color transfer, grubby hands, boogers, etc). I turned it down and will continue to wait for etain or etoupe. Think I did the right thing? [emoji32]


----------



## ailoveresale

Ps I've been waiting already for almost a year now I think...


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's exactly what I tried. They are trying to get me the right size. I'm a bit late in the game. I love the historical reference if the shape but the clean modern edge of it. If they can get it for me, it will be my first ever Dior purchase.
> 
> I just checked brag my bag for their bag prices. It seems like they are still quite a savings in Europe, which means the ready to wear is probably similar.





PP is this the jacket you tried? I love classic Dior jackets! The white one looked fantastic too. Compared to Chanel they are very slimming [emoji12] also quite under the radar, so I need this type for certain meetings.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Here is the white one, again under the radar but very nice quality


----------



## Pourquoipas

BBC said:


> Thank you so very much, gracekelly. It looks great on her, but you can see exactly the main reason why I decided against it: it just looks a bit too short.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, PBP. Yes, I'm okay with it - not my favorite, but I do feel like it's a good option for me because I'm fine with buying something that's been worn once or twice...some ladies won't wear things past their current season and I am the opposite - with fashion I would rather wait until it's a few seasons old.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point, Genie!!! [emoji1360]



The jacket looks rather broad on the waist because of the pockets. You'll find a nicer one. About sales I'm thinking the same. I like good items if they're not the most recent collection. But for something I absolutely love it's to risky to wait and if you're a regular buyer in boutique you get better offers at pre-sale.[emoji26]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Ladies I just got called by my SA that a Kelly is coming in trench. I've seen it in mod pics on some lovely ladies here and it's a beautiful color, but I feel like for my lifestyle it's too light (I'd have to worry about color transfer, grubby hands, boogers, etc). I turned it down and will continue to wait for etain or etoupe. Think I did the right thing? [emoji32]



We could swap later[emoji12]  I'm waiting for a grey K sellier for a year or more and I thought I'll get a light one and tas told now it's a Gris asphalte which I suppose is very dark grey. No idea. Same goes for SA.
On the wait I lost my patience and got a B GT at a private collector for a good price. A trench K is a dream bag for me. Your kids will grow up fast. But if you prefer étain or étoupe you shouldn't settle.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3705492
> 
> PP is this the jacket you tried? I love classic Dior jackets! The white one looked fantastic too. Compared to Chanel they are very slimming [emoji12] also quite under the radar, so I need this type for certain meetings.





Pourquoipas said:


> Here is the white one, again under the radar but very nice quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705537



Yes ladies. This exact jacket. I liked it in black and want to start collecting their pieces in black. There is only one left in my size in the US. Fingers crossed. Ari, can you please check the price in euros on your receipt for me? It's $3800 here. I'll bet the SA told me the wrong thing about price harmonization. I won't risk it if they can get me one here I'll just buy it, but I think the prices are better in Europe for my future purchases. If it's sold out here I might need to ask someone for a Dior contact in Europe. 

Exactly. It's under the radar. I am really drawn to the clean contemporary lines.


----------



## EmileH

Ailoversale, trench is a beautiful neutral. I'm not sure it's much lighter than etoupe or would be more difficult to handle. Etoupe does come with contrast stitching, which I love. So if you have your heart set in etoupe wait. I don't like the slightly olive tone to etoupe especially in Clemence versions, so I went with gris tourtourelle. It is lighter than even trench and I have had no issues with it. But I think you love olive so.., wait for etoupe.


----------



## EmileH

BBC if you don't mind pre owned you will fund some great deals on line. I agree some of the older jackets are more alluring than what is coming out now.


----------



## Cygne18

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes ladies. This exact jacket. I liked it in black and want to start collecting their pieces in black. There is only one left in my size in the US. Fingers crossed. Ari, can you please check the price in euros on your receipt for me? It's $3800 here. I'll bet the SA told me the wrong thing about price harmonization. I won't risk it if they can get me one here I'll just buy it, but I think the prices are better in Europe for my future purchases. If it's sold out here I might need to ask someone for a Dior contact in Europe.
> 
> Exactly. It's under the radar. I am really drawn to the clean contemporary lines.



I hope you get it! It's just such a beautiful jacket and will last for years. I love the silhouette. The one I tried on for this fall is $4,300. It was tomato red (not my favorite). I'm glad you're opting for the classic black.


----------



## momasaurus

ailoveresale said:


> Ladies I just got called by my SA that a Kelly is coming in trench. I've seen it in mod pics on some lovely ladies here and it's a beautiful color, but I feel like for my lifestyle it's too light (I'd have to worry about color transfer, grubby hands, boogers, etc). I turned it down and will continue to wait for etain or etoupe. Think I did the right thing? [emoji32]


I don't know about your lifestyle, but I would be a nervous wreck carrying a bag that light. I am even careful where I wear white blouses because I am forever spilling and dribbling! Now etain AND etoupe are both heart-stoppingly gorgeous to me....


----------



## momasaurus

ari said:


> View attachment 3705492
> 
> PP is this the jacket you tried? I love classic Dior jackets! The white one looked fantastic too. Compared to Chanel they are very slimming [emoji12] also quite under the radar, so I need this type for certain meetings.


This is a great look!


----------



## Genie27

Oh, the Dior cut is so beautiful to look at. Is it comfortable to wear? 

I'm trying to figure out a strategy to build a collection over the years - a couple of pieces at a time. 

Ailoveresale, I'd be hesitant over trench also. I have a leaning towards etain and etoupe as they are fantastic and durable neutrals.


----------



## EmileH

It seemed comfortable to me Genie but comfort isn't really an issue with clothing for me. There is nothing odd about it to make it uncomfortable.


----------



## EmileH

Ari and PQP, It is not really about being under the radar for me. I don't care either way at this point. I just feel like I have enough complicated tweeds and I want something simple. Even when I wear my tweeds I try to keep the look as simple as possible. Sometimes Chanel is too fussy for my taste.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari and PQP, It is not really about being under the radar for me. I don't care either way at this point. I just feel like I have enough complicated tweeds and I want something simple. Even when I wear my tweeds I try to keep the look as simple as possible. Sometimes Chanel is too fussy for my taste.



It's very good this one but the white might be high maintenance and black shows every hair and dust and is quite harsh worn. That's what made me hesitate. I hoped for midnight blue..


----------



## Genie27

PbP, comfort in that it fits easily around shoulders and not feel constricted- the robot was like a comfy sweater. If it was an inch shorter on me it would go with so much more of my clothing.

@gracekelly do you think the shoulders are ok on these two jackets or should I size down? They both fasten up, but at that point I'm always cautious that they would be too big at shoulders/under arms. (Hypothetical, for now - for if/when pre-sale etc)

I have to say, I love how the Velcro piece defines the under bust area for a slimming effect. Even though I hate the texture and snag-issues, I think the jacket would lose it's special effect if the Velcro is removed.

Bf thought the Velcro looked ridiculous


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Thank you so very much, gracekelly. It looks great on her, but you can see exactly the main reason why I decided against it: it just looks a bit too short.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, PBP. Yes, I'm okay with it - not my favorite, but I do feel like it's a good option for me because _I'm fine with buying something that's been worn once or twice...some ladies won't wear things past their current season and I am the opposite - with fashion I would rather wait until it's a few seasons old. _
> 
> 
> 
> Good point, Genie!!! [emoji1360]



BBC, I've read articles in Vogue that have to do with not jumping on the bandwagon when something first comes out.  One woman waited a couple of years before she wore stuff and the other, like me, had stuff that was 20 years old.  But the waiting a couple of years before wearing it:  I'm not sure I understand that philosophy entirely.  What is the advantage of waiting if an item is right in style?

 If I wait a couple of years it's usually b/c the closet is so crowded (and believe me, I purge) that I never get to one thing or another.  Or, like this winter, it was too warm for me to wear the wool pants I finally had hemmed.   Or, I am accumulating the pieces of an outfit over time, a coordinate here, an accessory there.   

A closet rod fell down.   Maintenance fixed it but I can tell another rod in another closet is about to fall down.  This is the drawback to making clothes as a hobby, the closets can't accommodate all the stuff.   This is probably why, when Tim Gunn on Project Runway visits the finalist contestants' homes/apartments prior to the show's final competition, the residences always have a freestanding garment rod.   Which is kind of an eyesore.   But I'm getting to the point of having one.

I read recently that garment workers in various countries will probably be displaced by "sewbots."   The heck with drones:   I wish I had a sewbot.  (The US can probably afford mechanized sewing/assembly like that but I think that other countries will still rely on garment workers).


----------



## Pourquoipas

eagle1002us said:


> BBC, I've read articles in Vogue that have to do with not jumping on the bandwagon when something first comes out.  One woman waited a couple of years before she wore stuff and the other, like me, had stuff that was 20 years old.  But the waiting a couple of years before wearing it:  I'm not sure I understand that philosophy entirely.  What is the advantage of waiting if an item is right in style?
> 
> If I wait a couple of years it's usually b/c the closet is so crowded (and believe me, I purge) that I never get to one thing or another.  Or, like this winter, it was too warm for me to wear the wool pants I finally had hemmed.   Or, I am accumulating the pieces of an outfit over time, a coordinate here, an accessory there.
> 
> A closet rod fell down.   Maintenance fixed it but I can tell another rod in another closet is about to fall down.  This is the drawback to making clothes as a hobby, the closets can't accommodate all the stuff.   This is probably why, when Tim Gunn on Project Runway visits the finalist contestants' homes/apartments prior to the show's final competition, the residences always have a freestanding garment rod.   Which is kind of an eyesore.   But I'm getting to the point of having one.
> 
> I read recently that garment workers in various countries will probably be displaced by "sewbots."   The heck with drones:   I wish I had a sewbot.  (The US can probably afford mechanized sewing/assembly like that but I think that other countries will still rely on garment workers).



Of course personally I'd wear my items as soon as they're in my closet it's more about liking or buying older styles as well.
It definitely feels liberating to have free space in my dressing. I try to sell or donate stuff I don't wear.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> We could swap later[emoji12]  I'm waiting for a grey K sellier for a year or more and I thought I'll get a light one and tas told now it's a Gris asphalte which I suppose is very dark grey. No idea. Same goes for SA.
> On the wait I lost my patience and got a B GT at a private collector for a good price. A trench K is a dream bag for me. Your kids will grow up fast. But if you prefer étain or étoupe you shouldn't settle.



Haha we should have a trade program - if you get offered something on someone else's wishlist, you accept and trade!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ailoversale, trench is a beautiful neutral. I'm not sure it's much lighter than etoupe or would be more difficult to handle. Etoupe does come with contrast stitching, which I love. So if you have your heart set in etoupe wait. I don't like the slightly olive tone to etoupe especially in Clemence versions, so I went with gris tourtourelle. It is lighter than even trench and I have had no issues with it. But I think you love olive so.., wait for etoupe.



I have been dreaming of etoupe or etain for years now (probably since I bought my Birkin 11 years ago), so I think I can wait a little longer... and yes I love olive! I was even thinking of the vert de Gris. But I already passed on a sauge, that was too green...



momasaurus said:


> I don't know about your lifestyle, but I would be a nervous wreck carrying a bag that light. I am even careful where I wear white blouses because I am forever spilling and dribbling! Now etain AND etoupe are both heart-stoppingly gorgeous to me....



Yes this is me! The other day I was wearing a white Equipment blouse and my daughter was painting with "washable" tempera red paint. She finished her painting and said "ta da!" And splattered paint on my blouse. It didn't wash out. The dry cleaner tried twice, still there... [emoji27]. I love the idea of light bags but have never been able to comfortably carry them, even before kids!



Genie27 said:


> Oh, the Dior cut is so beautiful to look at. Is it comfortable to wear?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out a strategy to build a collection over the years - a couple of pieces at a time.
> 
> Ailoveresale, I'd be hesitant over trench also. I have a leaning towards etain and etoupe as they are fantastic and durable neutrals.



Thanks! Yes I'm looking for something to stand the test of time like my Raisin...



Genie27 said:


> PbP, comfort in that it fits easily around shoulders and not feel constricted- the robot was like a comfy sweater. If it was an inch shorter on me it would go with so much more of my clothing.
> 
> @gracekelly do you think the shoulders are ok on these two jackets or should I size down? They both fasten up, but at that point I'm always cautious that they would be too big at shoulders/under arms. (Hypothetical, for now - for if/when pre-sale etc)
> 
> I have to say, I love how the Velcro piece defines the under bust area for a slimming effect. Even though I hate the texture and snag-issues, I think the jacket would lose it's special effect if the Velcro is removed.
> 
> Bf thought the Velcro looked ridiculous



If you like the fit of the Velcro jacket I'd wait - they will have similar fits in other seasons that you will fall in love with more. The robot is a special piece that will last the test of time. FWIW I was told the robot won't go on sale, but the SAs have been known to be surprised...


----------



## Mindi B

I am out of the loop. The "robot" is. . . ?


----------



## Genie27

Mindi...it's the robot jacket from Chanel Data Centre collection. I tried it on yesterday:


----------



## Mindi B

Genie, thank you!  Pretty windowpane tweed!  I need to pay more attention to haute couture if I'm gonna hang on this thread.


----------



## Moirai

cremel said:


> Great discussions about shoes. I love ankle boots. [emoji7]
> 
> So we are back from France yesterday, survived the 12 hour flights and kids were healthy during the whole trip(yay!!!!).
> 
> Baptism went great but the big meal afterwards was a bit unsatisfied.  The food was average and desserts were so so. Anyways DH's mom tried to save us money tho we repeatedly said to choose a quality restaurant. Lesson learned. Next time we will pick the restaurant. Who doesn't want good food when in France??!!
> 
> The rest of the trip was mostly relaxing once the little ones were adjusted to Europe time zone.
> 
> Midnight in Paris was beautiful and full of surprises. Daytime in Paris was half sunny half rainy. Paris I will be back. [emoji1]
> 
> Midnight:
> 
> View attachment 3703141
> View attachment 3703142
> View attachment 3703143
> 
> View attachment 3703144
> 
> View attachment 3703145
> 
> View attachment 3703146
> 
> 
> The sunny days:
> 
> View attachment 3703147
> 
> View attachment 3703148
> 
> View attachment 3703149
> 
> View attachment 3703150





cremel said:


> The sunny days continued:
> 
> View attachment 3703151
> 
> View attachment 3703152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the new H and colored hair.)
> View attachment 3703153
> 
> View attachment 3703154
> View attachment 3703156
> 
> View attachment 3703160
> View attachment 3703161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (grandma's way of eating a watermelon. The melons have to be carved nicely.)


Thank you for beautiful pics of Paris and that you had a great time! You look fab with your new purchases! I love the color of your new Kelly. 


CapriTrotteur said:


> Thanks Moirai, I did like the Confetti, the little discs catching the light were really pretty.
> I too have long hair, but blond, and generally wear black or dark clothing and it did look nice.
> I like the chunkiness of the farandole, but I am not sure I can pull it off.
> I tend to be quite unconfident in making decisions fashion wise, especially when it is not a throwaway item, so DH's opinion counts. and he has the normal male likes etc staggering heels, fitted clothing.
> However he does have an eye for fashion better than me.
> If it is a no from him, I generally defer.
> I also keep thinking that when I buy something it is going to be the only one, so has to be perfect in every way for every occasion.
> Having realised this, which was only on reflection of your post so thank you for that lightbulb moment, you know, I could add the Farandole down the line if it proves I am wearing a long necklace a lot.
> I try and be sensible and frugal (cough if H is frugal....) and I only need the one.
> I should allow myself to not have that mentality and accept certain things for certain situations.
> However, if the "one" does work, and I don't "need" a second then I suppose that is better for the bank balance.
> Still contemplating....


You're most welcome. I have the same mentality as you. I am usually satisfied with one item to suit most occasions. For me, farandole fulfills my need for silver statement necklace as my Chanel for a gold version. I have many delicate and in between necklaces so I don't really need more. I wanted a Chanel brooch and bought one recently even though I thought the price was ridiculous but it did satisfy my desire and I have not wanted another. I hope you get the opportunity to try both on and another light bulb moment will occur and no additional pondering needed. It frustrates my DH when I contemplate too long on things because of time wasted. He just tells me to get it, LOL. Wear the outfit you expect to wear the necklace with most and see which one you like best. Farandole is more popular but also heavier. If you like Confetti 120, farandole 120 would be better for you over 160 cm.


----------



## Moirai

I'm far behind, have been so busy lately. Great pics and discussions here.



Cygne18 said:


> For those following the boot conversation, I received my M. Gemi Corsa boots today. I quite like them. I sized up a 1/2 size. I haven't tried putting my Superfeet-arch-support-for-heels in it yet. The leather is butter soft. I'm wearing them with the ASOS Ridley jean. The jeans are rolled up a little. I'm happy to report that there's little ankle gappage. Time to protect these boots with some leather milk.
> 
> *Some measurements:*
> Boot shaft measured from the back: 5.75"
> Ankle circumference: 10"
> 
> I can't wait for fall! Too bad it's like 90-degrees here in the DC-area today.
> 
> View attachment 3703771
> View attachment 3703772
> View attachment 3703774
> View attachment 3703775


They look so soft. I like the simplicity of them. Looks great on you. Please update on comfort when you wear them.


Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have some boot decisions to announce myself.
> 
> After declaring myself absolutely positively not an otk boot fan, I find that these are the easiest decision. They are very comfortable for walking, look modern and will encourage me to reach for skirts for casual wear more often. Here is one example of how I plan to wear them.
> 
> View attachment 3703848
> 
> 
> Second, I really loved the lace up booties. I have been attracted to laceup booties for several years. These fit so close to the leg and are so feminine that I like them with skirts. And yet the heels is low enough for me to walk comfortably. Chanel had something kind of similar last year and I didn't buy them because the heel was too high. Here is an example of an outfit.
> 
> View attachment 3703867
> View attachment 3703869
> 
> 
> Third, I debated do I really need the St Laurent if I keep the lace up ones. What makes the lace up booties perfect with skirts makes them a bit awkward with my ankle pants. They are too narrow at the top. The st Laurent boots have the perfect proportions for my go to ankle pants, which I have in seven colors. So I'm keeping them too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703872
> View attachment 3703873


Thanks on shoe sizing between brands, really helpful. I like one and two the best. The lace up booties are pretty!


ari said:


> View attachment 3705492
> 
> PP is this the jacket you tried? I love classic Dior jackets! The white one looked fantastic too. Compared to Chanel they are very slimming [emoji12] also quite under the radar, so I need this type for certain meetings.


You look fab. The jacket fits you perfectly.


Pourquoipas said:


> Here is the white one, again under the radar but very nice quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705537


Love your whole outfit with nice touch of pink MP scarf. I should have bought that cw after trying on at store.


Genie27 said:


> Mindi...it's the robot jacket from Chanel Data Centre collection. I tried it on yesterday:


Looks lovely on you. You mentioned it's too long. Can they shorten or maybe it's meant to be long and loose fitting?


----------



## eagle1002us

Pourquoipas said:


> Of course personally I'd wear my items as soon as they're in my closet it's more about liking or buying older styles as well.
> It definitely feels liberating to have free space in my dressing. I try to sell or donate stuff I don't wear.


I do the same thing, donate or sell.   That's when an item no longer has potential for me.


----------



## Pourquoipas

eagle1002us said:


> I do the same thing, donate or sell.   That's when an item no longer has potential for me.



Exactly, someone else will enjoy it...sustainable [emoji38]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Moirai said:


> Thank you for beautiful pics of Paris and that you had a great time! You look fab with your new purchases! I love the color of your new Kelly.
> 
> You're most welcome. I have the same mentality as you. I am usually satisfied with one item to suit most occasions. For me, farandole fulfills my need for silver statement necklace as my Chanel for a gold version. I have many delicate and in between necklaces so I don't really need more. I wanted a Chanel brooch and bought one recently even though I thought the price was ridiculous but it did satisfy my desire and I have not wanted another. I hope you get the opportunity to try both on and another light bulb moment will occur and no additional pondering needed. It frustrates my DH when I contemplate too long on things because of time wasted. He just tells me to get it, LOL. Wear the outfit you expect to wear the necklace with most and see which one you like best. Farandole is more popular but also heavier. If you like Confetti 120, farandole 120 would be better for you over 160 cm.



I like your approach. One silver necklace, one brooch, be content. Good!


----------



## Moirai

Pourquoipas said:


> I like your approach. One silver necklace, one brooch, be content. Good!


Does it count if I'll be content with one croc B?


----------



## lulilu

eagle1002us said:


> I do the same thing, donate or sell.   That's when an item no longer has potential for me.





Pourquoipas said:


> Exactly, someone else will enjoy it...sustainable [emoji38]



Forgive me but I must make a pitch for my favorite charity:  Career Women's Workshop.  All my clothes (except casuals) go there.  It's a great cause for women.


----------



## Moirai

PbP, I preordered these pumps. Will ship in late Sept. I hope they fit.
Cadrilla Pump
CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN


----------



## gracekelly

Moirai said:


> PbP, I preordered these pumps. Will ship in late Sept. I hope they fit.
> Cadrilla Pump
> CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN
> View attachment 3706912


You know how you give something away and them 6 months later it appears?  These are doppelgangers for Versace shoes I had from eons ago that I finally said goodbye to after they lived in the box for far too long.  I had the same thing happen with a pair of platform slides that I am now seeing all the bloggers wear.  I wasn't shedding tears for giving those away because they are way too high for me me now and I think I would break an ankle wearing them!



lulilu said:


> Forgive me but I must make a pitch for my favorite charity:  Career Women's Workshop.  All my clothes (except casuals) go there.  It's a great cause for women.



Sounds like a great cause!


----------



## Moirai

gracekelly said:


> You know how you give something away and them 6 months later it appears?  These are doppelgangers for Versace shoes I had from eons ago that I finally said goodbye to after they lived in the box for far too long.  I had the same thing happen with a pair of platform slides that I am now seeing all the bloggers wear.  I wasn't shedding tears for giving those away because they are way too high for me me now and I think I would break an ankle wearing them!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great cause!


Hahaha, everything gets recycled. I like the block heels on these which are not too high, about 2.5". I'm not so sure of the rounded toe though since majority of my pumps are more pointy.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have some boot decisions to announce myself.
> 
> After declaring myself absolutely positively not an otk boot fan, I find that these are the easiest decision. They are very comfortable for walking, look modern and will encourage me to reach for skirts for casual wear more often. Here is one example of how I plan to wear them.
> 
> View attachment 3703848
> 
> 
> Second, I really loved the lace up booties. I have been attracted to laceup booties for several years. These fit so close to the leg and are so feminine that I like them with skirts. And yet the heels is low enough for me to walk comfortably. Chanel had something kind of similar last year and I didn't buy them because the heel was too high. Here is an example of an outfit.
> 
> View attachment 3703867
> View attachment 3703869
> 
> 
> Third, I debated do I really need the St Laurent if I keep the lace up ones. What makes the lace up booties perfect with skirts makes them a bit awkward with my ankle pants. They are too narrow at the top. The st Laurent boots have the perfect proportions for my go to ankle pants, which I have in seven colors. So I'm keeping them too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703872
> View attachment 3703873


Great  choices! And I love your coat in the first pic!


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> PbP, I preordered these pumps. Will ship in late Sept. I hope they fit.
> Cadrilla Pump
> CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN
> View attachment 3706912



I ordered the same ones. I hope they fit and are comfortable.

Thank you scarf1. I feel at peace with my boot situation now. I might try the dreaded jumping boots again for jeans. I just hope I don't  get stuck this time. [emoji23]


----------



## Newton5817

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I ordered the same ones. I hope they fit and are comfortable.
> 
> Thank you scarf1. I feel at peace with my boot situation now. I might try the dreaded jumping boots again for jeans. I just hope I don't  get stuck this time. [emoji23]



I have followed this discussion with interest as I also love a good block heeled pump.  My personal favorite, not mentioned here yet, is Tod's.  It offers a couple of versions of loafer style pumps with a 3 inch block heel.  The suede double-T has a stacked wooden heel which I think is more durable than a suede covered heel.  These shoes are so comfortable I can wear them for 10 hours with no discomfort.  Currently available on mytheresa.com.


----------



## EmileH

Newton5817 said:


> I have followed this discussion with interest as I also love a good block heeled pump.  My personal favorite, not mentioned here yet, is Tod's.  It offers a couple of versions of loafer style pumps with a 3 inch block heel.  The suede double-T has a stacked wooden heel which I think is more durable than a suede covered heel.  These shoes are so comfortable I can wear them for 10 hours with no discomfort.  Currently available on mytheresa.com.



I have heard great things about Tods. They are opening a store here soon. I am looking forward to trying them.


----------



## gracekelly

Tod's make a great quality product.  I have scores of the loafers as they were my work shoes. I also use them for travel in the thick rubber sole style as they are great for cobble stone streets.   I replaced some heels and soles here and there, but on the whole they don't wear out.  I also have the heels in the loafer style.  I have had them a long time and they have never gone out of fashion.  My only problem is that I seldom wear 3 in heels now.


----------



## EmileH

For anyone who is interested in the Gianvito Rossi lace up booties that I bought they just went on sale significantly at saks. My size is sold out so I'm glad I bought mine when I did.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> For anyone who is interested in the Gianvito Rossi lace up booties that I bought they just went on sale significantly at saks. My size is sold out so I'm glad I bought mine when I did.


All your choices are great, PBP! Be sure to call Saks for a price adjustment. I'm sure they will do it. Good luck!


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> All your choices are great, PBP! Be sure to call Saks for a price adjustment. I'm sure they will do it. Good luck!



Thanks! With my promotions I got a pretty similar price. So I'm ok. Wondering if I should get them in gold too... [emoji848]


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks! With my promotions I got a pretty similar price. So I'm ok. Wondering if I should get them in gold too... [emoji848]


That is  your signature look.   Not


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> That is  your signature look.   Not


----------



## Genie27

Pbp, are yours the Finlay?

I like these, but they are not on sale...
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...to+Rossi&N=4294906565+306624250&bmUID=lMRcr.m

Also, the sandals I bought on pre-sale at Saks last week were $150 cheaper at Holts on the weekend...


----------



## gracekelly

. 

Sorry I misunderstood which gold you were referring to, PbP


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Pbp, are yours the Finlay?
> 
> I like these, but they are not on sale...
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...to+Rossi&N=4294906565+306624250&bmUID=lMRcr.m
> 
> Also, the sandals I bought on pre-sale at Saks last week were $150 cheaper at Holts on the weekend...



Yes, mine are the finlay ones. They looked a bit more delicate and lower cut than the others to me.

I decided not to get the gold/ brown pair. If I get something in the color I want it to be perfect for jeans.


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> The sunny days continued:
> 
> View attachment 3703151
> 
> View attachment 3703152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the new H and colored hair.)
> View attachment 3703153
> 
> View attachment 3703154
> View attachment 3703156
> 
> View attachment 3703160
> View attachment 3703161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (grandma's way of eating a watermelon. The melons have to be carved nicely.)



Sorry, I am late catching up.
Cremel, thank you for the beautiful photos. It looks like your boys had a wonderful time! Good thing you were there long enough to enjoy some sunny days amid the rainy ones.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I had an interesting experience at Cartier. I am kind of burnt out from high stress shopping and I was looking forward to a low stress experience at Cartier. It was not to be. My bracelet is sold out in the US. In order to get one from France I had to pay in full. The original estimate was 2-3 weeks. Now I am told 12 weeks, no firm promises. There is no alternative in order to get the bracelet, although one can purchase it online in France. They say it's because customs clearance takes so long. If it doesn't arrive before I go to France next time, I'll start calling the Paris stores to reserve it and cancel my order here. Somewhat nuts to make you pay in full for an item they dont have. Ev n Hermes doesn't do that.



I'm so sorry this happened to you! Was this for your special bracelet?? I thought it had already arrived?
I'm sure you decided on a course of action already, but do you have any close friends in France who could help you out?


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ughhh. You are so right. I'm really sort of burnt out on the whole nonsense. Maybe I just need to stop shopping, which means I need to stop looking a anything that might interest me.
> 
> BBC obviously you feel comfortable with eBay so go for it. I agree that the offerings coming aren't exciting me much. But I'm withholding judgment until I see them in person.
> 
> I stopped by Dior on my way to the ballet this afternoon. They brought in a few things to try. I need a different size but there were one or two good possibilities. I am learning about the brand. I couldn't find much info on their RTW even here on tpf. So here is what I discovered of interest: The items online are the runway items which do not interest me. The more classic toned down styles are the commercial pieces. They aren't online but they have hem in the stores.They use a similar wool crepe each season so if you buy pieces over the years you can mix and match. And they have a price harmonization policy across the globe so there is little if any difference in the prices between Europe and the US. I need to double check that. The last time I checked their bags were a big savings in Europe.



I am interested in looking into Dior as well. As you know, I am a flowy dress person, so I think Dior might fit my style well. Most likely I would just buy a few special pieces for dressy occasions though.


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> View attachment 3705492
> 
> PP is this the jacket you tried? I love classic Dior jackets! The white one looked fantastic too. Compared to Chanel they are very slimming [emoji12] also quite under the radar, so I need this type for certain meetings.



I could never pull this off, but it looks so stunning on you! (Like everything)!


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> PbP, I preordered these pumps. Will ship in late Sept. I hope they fit.
> Cadrilla Pump
> CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN
> View attachment 3706912



These look so comfortable! Even I could wear these! Thanks for the link


----------



## EmileH

Hi Nicole. I'm practicing patience for my bracelet. I thought it would be an early birthday present but as it turns out it's a good thing I ordered early or I wouldn't have it in time. They are doing everything they can to bring it here quickly.

Dior seems to have a little bit for everyone although they are going through a bit if a transition. Their prices are much more friendly than Chanel, too. I'm finding out that it's a somewhat stressful shopping experience though. I thought I had seen everything with Hermes and Chanel. Unless you live in a larger city with a large Dior store it's tough to find pieces and there is a whole rigmarole to get things. I'm talking to New York directly now. And not about complicated things. Just simple pieces. I'm just not prepared to go down another rabbit hole of stressful shopping experiences so if this doesn't work out, I'll walk away. Or just shop when I'm in Paris. It is so much less stressful.

The louboutin block heels look nice. They are cut low in the front so I hope I will like them. The miss tack model was somewhat similar and very popular. I hope these are an updated version.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi Nicole. I'm practicing patience for my bracelet. I thought it would be an early birthday present but as it turns out it's a good thing I ordered early or I wouldn't have it in time. They are doing everything they can to bring it here quickly.
> 
> Dior seems to have a little bit for everyone although they are going through a bit if a transition. Their prices are much more friendly than Chanel, too. I'm finding out that it's a somewhat stressful shopping experience though. I thought I had seen everything with Hermes and Chanel. Unless you live in a larger city with a large Dior store it's tough to find pieces and there is a whole rigmarole to get things. I'm talking to New York directly now. And not about complicated things. Just simple pieces. I'm just not prepared to go down another rabbit hole of stressful shopping experiences so if this doesn't work out, I'll walk away. Or just shop when I'm in Paris. It is so much less stressful.
> 
> The louboutin block heels look nice. They are cut low in the front so I hope I will like them. The miss tack model was somewhat similar and very popular. I hope these are an updated version.



You are being very patient with the bracelet. I was shocked when I saw your post, especially since Cartier shopping has always been such an easy experience in the past. I hope that is not changing now that they are getting trendy with some of their styles. I especially hope that you get your bracelet in time for your birthday since it holds such significance.
Regarding Dior, I live in a reasonably large city but we have few boutiques, only spaces in department stores. It is the same for Chanel. So options are limited but I am not looking to have a wardrobe of Dior, only a few pieces would be nice since there is an easy elegance that I like.
Your feet are definitely stronger than mine are, so it is exciting to see a block heel CL that I could actually wear. I only have one pair remaining of CL currently, and even those I cannot wear, but they were my HG shoe from way back when so I have to keep them for the memories.


----------



## EmileH

Well thank you. You are sweet. I don't think my bracelet is a very popular model so I don't think they keep a lot in stock. I think that's the issue. More people like to collect the love bracelets. But I have a feeling it will arrive sooner rather than later.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well thank you. You are sweet. I don't think my bracelet is a very popular model so I don't think they keep a lot in stock. I think that's the issue. More people like to collect the love bracelets. But I have a feeling it will arrive sooner rather than later.



Yes, I hope so! It is certainly a beautiful, classic style, but quite unique in the bracelet form vs the ring or earrings.


----------



## tabbi001

Hi cafe!

I love your boots, Pbp! They look great with your skirts.

Moirai, the louboutin pumps look friendly to my feet! Please let us know how comfy it is when it arrives.

Cremel, love your pictures! Glad to know you got home safe 

In other new... we finally got our UK visa! Yippee! And they gave us multiple entries   see you soon, London and Paris!!!


----------



## Mininana

tabbi001 said:


> Hi cafe!
> 
> I love your boots, Pbp! They look great with your skirts.
> 
> Moirai, the louboutin pumps look friendly to my feet! Please let us know how comfy it is when it arrives.
> 
> Cremel, love your pictures! Glad to know you got home safe
> 
> In other new... we finally got our UK visa! Yippee! And they gave us multiple entries   see you soon, London and Paris!!!



Oh wow! I didn't know some passports required a visa for entry in the U.K.  Interesting because I am from a very unwealthy country and we need visa for china Indonesia Canada and USA (from my personal experience) 
But not to Korea Europe or the U.K.


----------



## momasaurus

Newton5817 said:


> I have followed this discussion with interest as I also love a good block heeled pump.  My personal favorite, not mentioned here yet, is Tod's.  It offers a couple of versions of loafer style pumps with a 3 inch block heel.  The suede double-T has a stacked wooden heel which I think is more durable than a suede covered heel.  These shoes are so comfortable I can wear them for 10 hours with no discomfort.  Currently available on mytheresa.com.


I LOVE Tods, but have never tried the heels. thanks for the tip and the link!


----------



## momasaurus

gracekelly said:


> Tod's make a great quality product.  I have scores of the loafers as they were my work shoes. I also use them for travel in the thick rubber sole style as they are great for cobble stone streets.   I replaced some heels and soles here and there, but on the whole they don't wear out.  I also have the heels in the loafer style.  I have had them a long time and they have never gone out of fashion.  My only problem is that I seldom wear 3 in heels now.


The slides are also soooooo useful. I wear them all summer.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Good evening, Cafe!  Yesterday I visited three amazing gardens in northern New Jersey. The first one is Luna Parc, which is an artist's studio. "Smudge" is the official greeter and tour guide.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

More from Luna parc:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

"I've been waiting 17 years for my special order"


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Meant to be in the above post.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Second garden:  Keswick is the official greeter and tour guide.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Third garden:  the official greeter did not tell me his name but did say it is not "exotic CDC".


----------



## momasaurus

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3708959
> View attachment 3708958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening, Cafe!  Yesterday I visited three amazing gardens in northern New Jersey. The first one is Luna Parc, which is an artist's studio. "Smudge" is the official greeter and tour guide.


Well, this is quite something!


----------



## momasaurus

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3708983
> View attachment 3708982
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third garden:  the official greeter did not tell me his name but did say it is not "exotic CDC".


LOLOL. Thanks for these amazing pix! What a fun day you had.


----------



## EmileH

Lovely photos. Except for the snake. I hate snakes.


----------



## prepster

I don't think they're too keen on us either.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Sickgrl13 said:


> I love my Westwood pirate boots!  So comfy and edgy. I don't have the ones that slouch though. The slouchy ones are just not my style--a little too boho for me.


Hey Sg, must admit love my slouchy ones.
DH also rocks them, and even has a pair of squiggles!
Glad you love pirates too.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

eagle1002us said:


> My input as someone who loves H silver and has several bracelets:  I bet the confetti necklace is not that common.  I could be wrong, i suppose you could ask the SA what she thinks.   But I am quite sure the farandole is always stocked in H boutiques.  So, if I saw a confetti that looked great I would snag it, and put the farandole on your list for next item to get.   Because it is an iron law of nature that you can't stop with just one!
> 
> An alternative plan is to get the farandole and then if you decide to get the confetti necklace and it's not available, go to resellers.
> 
> I am glad I snagged bracelets when I did b/c several are no longer in production.  I "missed" a couple of bracelets and so have to strategize how to get them since prices go up over time.


Hi eagle thank you for the advice.
I admire your silver pieces and how they look on you.
Your beautiful examples have definitely inspired me to investigate H silver and indeed jewellery lately whereas before I passed.
I am going to take your advice and get the confetti now. See how it goes and maybe down the line get a farandole.
My SA said she had held it for me as we were waiting for a pareo to come in that I was going to look at, but it hasn't arrived yet so I think I will just go up for the confetti anyway so that she doesn't let it go.
BTW there is a great eBay reseller here that sells old designs of H jewellery.
I have had a couple of bracelets from her and shown my SA who has confirmed they are genuine.
If you want the sellers name PM me.
I am without a computer at the moment, borrowing DH's iPad this morning but as soon as I am back to normal in the next few days I will pick up.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Genie27 said:


> Opinions please.....these are on pre-sale (already?! Today was our first really warm day this year) and I kinda have a favourite but am not sure if I *need* them. I have lots of low and flat sandals but don't have anything high for daily use.


Probably for me I would choose the natural colour ones as they seem more summery and they are summery sandals.
I like the chunky ones too but would they get heavy to wear?


----------



## tabbi001

Mininana said:


> Oh wow! I didn't know some passports required a visa for entry in the U.K.  Interesting because I am from a very unwealthy country and we need visa for china Indonesia Canada and USA (from my personal experience)
> But not to Korea Europe or the U.K.


Yes, the visa application part is a hindrance to travelling on a whim. It's not about getting approved or denied, it's the hassle of preparing documents to be submitted.


----------



## Cordeliere

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3708959
> View attachment 3708958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening, Cafe!  Yesterday I visited three amazing gardens in northern New Jersey. The first one is Luna Parc, which is an artist's studio. "Smudge" is the official greeter and tour guide.



As always, love your photos.    I have been thinking at times over the last few days  "It is spring.  Why isn't M.B. posting any photos?"


----------



## prepster

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3708977
> View attachment 3708978
> View attachment 3708979
> View attachment 3708980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second garden:  Keswick is the official greeter and tour guide.



Thank you for the marvelous garden photos.  Have you been to Historic Garden Week in Virginia?  It's a wonderful statewide tour every year in April, and includes beautiful private houses and gardens as well as historic public gardens.


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> Thank you for the marvelous garden photos.  Have you been to Historic Garden Week in Virginia?  It's a wonderful statewide tour every year in April, and includes beautiful private houses and gardens as well as historic public gardens.


I love garden tours!! My little surburban-woods town has one every year and I am always amazed at the treasures hidden behind long driveways so close to home!


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> I love garden tours!! My little surburban-woods town has one every year and I am always amazed at the treasures hidden behind long driveways so close to home!



I get so many ideas on garden tours.  It is fun to see how people all over the world plant, and experiment and coax and cajole a garden into existence.  One thing all gardeners seem to have in common is the amazement that you can start a seed--just put it in the dirt with water and light and it will, thank God, actually _grow._  I never get over the wonder of that.  Then to see all of the ways that various gardeners take all these plants and hardscaping, water features etc. and put them together to express something creative, is pretty neat.  Especially knowing how serendipitous it all is.  Lol!  Because a gardener's thinking about what a plant should be doing, and the plant's thinking about what it should be doing are often two entirely different things.


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> I get so many ideas on garden tours.  It is fun to see how people all over the world plant, and experiment and coax and cajole a garden into existence.  One thing all gardeners seem to have in common is the amazement that you can start a seed--just put it in the dirt with water and light and it will, thank God, actually _grow._  I never get over the wonder of that.  Then to see all of the ways that various gardeners take all these plants and hardscaping, water features etc. and put them together to express something creative, is pretty neat.  Especially knowing how serendipitous it all is.  Lol!  Because a gardener's thinking about what a plant should be doing, and the plant's thinking about what it should be doing are often two entirely different things.


Absolutely! And in a place with lots of snow,  i'm always amazed that anything returns in spring. 
I managed to get the hoops around the peonies just yesterday. Much rain starting today.


----------



## Genie27

A brief interruption on the garden conversation (I will join that later today), for an opinion on these shoes - for wearing in that odd season between winter boots and summer sandals. 

I only have a couple of ballet flats and ankle boots (all black) for this bridge season, and need a moderate heel and ankle strap of some sort. I absolutely cannot wear pumps - this is the closest option I have found. SW shoes do not fit my feet at all. 

I'm a bit concerned about the patent leather being comfortable. The other option I have in this category are the rockstuds - if I can just wear them out instead of keeping them for dressy events only. It's between these and the tan Jimmy Choos I posted earlier. But those are strictly summer.


----------



## Mindi B

I think those are super-cute, Genie.  I would pair them with something masculine or edgy, as they are so girly (in a good way), but I think your style is more feminine than mine, so they will probably fit into your wardrobe beautifully!  And the style highlights your lovely ankles. . . .
Did that sound weird?


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> A brief interruption on the garden conversation (I will join that later today), for an opinion on these shoes - for wearing in that odd season between winter boots and summer sandals.
> 
> I only have a couple of ballet flats and ankle boots (all black) for this bridge season, and need a moderate heel and ankle strap of some sort. I absolutely cannot wear pumps - this is the closest option I have found. SW shoes do not fit my feet at all.
> 
> I'm a bit concerned about the patent leather being comfortable. The other option I have in this category are the rockstuds - if I can just wear them out instead of keeping them for dressy events only. It's between these and the tan Jimmy Choos I posted earlier. But those are strictly summer.
> 
> View attachment 3709529



They are cute. A little too girlie for my taste but we all know that I'm boring.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> A brief interruption on the garden conversation (I will join that later today), for an opinion on these shoes - for wearing in that odd season between winter boots and summer sandals.
> 
> I only have a couple of ballet flats and ankle boots (all black) for this bridge season, and need a moderate heel and ankle strap of some sort. I absolutely cannot wear pumps - this is the closest option I have found. SW shoes do not fit my feet at all.
> 
> I'm a bit concerned about the patent leather being comfortable. The other option I have in this category are the rockstuds - if I can just wear them out instead of keeping them for dressy events only. It's between these and the tan Jimmy Choos I posted earlier. But those are strictly summer.
> 
> View attachment 3709529



LOVE those Genie.


----------



## Genie27

These are the other ones that could work - but they are a much higher heel.
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306643410&PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524447080349&R=400935966714&P_name=Christian+Louboutin&N=306643410&bmUID=lM.jtKL#tab-group

The Pradas are very girlie - I do dress very femme, but don't want to veer into little-girl. The nude/pink + strap + flower, could easily go that way, but I could see it with tailored shorts/skirts/dresses, solid tights. These did not get much love from my guy friends, and they are more expensive than the tan Choo sandals which everyone loved.

So confused...


----------



## lulilu

Really cute shoes, Genie!  So feminine and chic.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> These are the other ones that could work - but they are a much higher heel.
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306643410&PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524447080349&R=400935966714&P_name=Christian+Louboutin&N=306643410&bmUID=lM.jtKL#tab-group
> 
> The Pradas are very girlie - I do dress very femme, but don't want to veer into little-girl. The nude/pink + strap + flower, could easily go that way, but I could see it with tailored shorts/skirts/dresses, solid tights. These did not get much love from my guy friends, and they are more expensive than the tan Choo sandals which everyone loved.
> 
> So confused...



I think the cut of the louboutins gives them a grown up edge that balances the girliness. But if the heel is too high that's a no go.


----------



## Mindi B

They are a definite statement shoe, Genie, so if you're seeking something that's a sort of basic, go-to style, these are probably not it.  Pink patent leather Mary Janes with crystal flower buckles. . . . adorable, but definitely the focus point of an outfit, IMO.  But I love statement everything.  Just not all at once!


----------



## prepster

PbP is right, the Loubs (that link didn't work for me so I assume you mean Miss Kawa 85) would be a way to get that squared-toe, blocky heel shape, but are more conservative.  It just depends on what thrills you (and is comfortable).  I'd totally wear the pink Mary Janes in a heartbeat, but then I'd play it straight with the rest of my outfit--nude hose, solid knee-length pencil skirt, solid tailored blouse, maybe a plain long rope of pearls.  I think your bling can come any way you want it, with jewelry, color, shoes, bag, makeup, or clothing details like pattern, buttons and pockets, whatever...that's what defines your style.  But...I agree with Mindi, I think a gal only gets one "bling" piece per outfit or she can end up looking like a caricature.

Edit:  Having said that, my wardrobe foundation pieces are very basic black, gray, camel, taupe, and basic conservative shapes.  So I like a cool retro shoe, or brooch, or some dramatic piece like a cape or fringed suede jacket to add some panache.  I think it's just figuring out where your focus will be in any given outfit.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> PbP is right, the Loubs would be a way to get that squared-toe, blocky heel shape, but are more conservative.  It just depends on what thrills you (and is comfortable).  I'd totally wear the pink Mary Janes in a heartbeat, but then I'd play it straight with the rest of my outfit--nude hose, solid knee-length pencil skirt, solid tailored blouse, maybe a plain long rope of pearls.  I think your bling can come anyway you want it, with jewelry, color, shoes, bag, makeup, or clothing details like pattern, buttons and pockets, whatever...that's what defines your style.  But...I agree with Mindi, I think a gal only gets one "bling" piece per outfit or she can end up looking like a caricature.



Well said.


----------



## Genie27

I'm so fed up in my search for this mythical mid-heel-ankle-strap walking shoe that I just want to say screw it and keep them - even thought I'm not entirely sure they will be comfortable. I've been looking high and low for a shoe/shoes that work.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think the cut of the louboutins gives them a grown up edge that balances the girliness. But if the heel is too high that's a no go.


I agree - they would be perfect for me in a 60-70 mm heel. I'd even pay full price, at that point.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I agree - they would be perfect for me in a 60-70 mm heel. I'd even pay full price, at that point.



Did you google the name and 70 mm? Sometimes they do multiple heel heights. Or call a louboutin store and ask.


----------



## Genie27

Remembering what you had mentioned about that earlier, I checked a couple of the EU sites...need to do more research...


----------



## Madam Bijoux

prepster said:


> Thank you for the marvelous garden photos.  Have you been to Historic Garden Week in Virginia?  It's a wonderful statewide tour every year in April, and includes beautiful private houses and gardens as well as historic public gardens.


Hi, Prepster!  I haven't been to Virginia yet.  I was supposed to go last month, but the trip was cancelled.   Maybe next year.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

momasaurus said:


> Well, this is quite something!





momasaurus said:


> Well, this is quite something!





momasaurus said:


> LOLOL. Thanks for these amazing pix! What a fun day you had.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lovely photos. Except for the snake. I hate snakes.





Cordeliere said:


> As always, love your photos.    I have been thinking at times over the last few days  "It is spring.  Why isn't M.B. posting any photos?"





prepster said:


> Thank you for the marvelous garden photos.  Have you been to Historic Garden Week in Virginia?  It's a wonderful statewide tour every year in April, and includes beautiful private houses and gardens as well as historic public gardens.


Many thanks, everybody!!


----------



## prepster

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Prepster!  I haven't been to Virginia yet.  I was supposed to go last month, but the trip was cancelled.   Maybe next year.



The Garden Club of Virginia has a website with lots of pictures of past tours and info. with suggested itineraries around the state that week.  www.vagardenweek.org. Usually admission to the historic places they've helped restore is free during the tour, like Mount Vernon, Montpelier, etc. so that's neat.  We went last year and Judith Locke's (the jewelry designer) house and gardens were on one of the tours.  Very beautiful.


----------



## eagle1002us

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi eagle thank you for the advice.
> I admire your silver pieces and how they look on you.
> Your beautiful examples have definitely inspired me to investigate H silver and indeed jewellery lately whereas before I passed.
> I am going to take your advice and get the confetti now. See how it goes and maybe down the line get a farandole.
> My SA said she had held it for me as we were waiting for a pareo to come in that I was going to look at, but it hasn't arrived yet so I think I will just go up for the confetti anyway so that she doesn't let it go.
> BTW there is a great eBay reseller here that sells old designs of H jewellery.
> I have had a couple of bracelets from her and shown my SA who has confirmed they are genuine.
> If you want the sellers name PM me.
> I am without a computer at the moment, borrowing DH's iPad this morning but as soon as I am back to normal in the next few days I will pick up.


Super nice to hear that you've got a strategy for building an H silver capsule.   Thank you for the compliment about my bracelets, I really appreciate it.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> PbP is right, the Loubs (that link didn't work for me so I assume you mean Miss Kawa 85) would be a way to get that squared-toe, blocky heel shape, but are more conservative.  It just depends on what thrills you (and is comfortable).  I'd totally wear the pink Mary Janes in a heartbeat, but then I'd play it straight with the rest of my outfit--nude hose, solid knee-length pencil skirt, solid tailored blouse, maybe a plain long rope of pearls.  I think your bling can come any way you want it, with jewelry, color, shoes, bag, makeup, or clothing details like pattern, buttons and pockets, whatever...that's what defines your style.  But...I agree with Mindi, I think a gal only gets one "bling" piece per outfit or she can end up looking like a caricature.
> 
> Edit:  Having said that, my wardrobe foundation pieces are very basic black, gray, camel, taupe, and basic conservative shapes.  So I like a cool retro shoe, or brooch, or some dramatic piece like a cape or fringed suede jacket to add some panache.  I think it's just figuring out where your focus will be in any given outfit.



Have you worn capes, Prepster?   I never have.  But I was thinking of making one.  Does wearing one make it impossible to carry a shoulder bag?   Any tips you have about capes, length, is a lining needed, what temperature range are they good for?


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> Have you worn capes, Prepster?   I never have.  But I was thinking of making one.  Does wearing one make it impossible to carry a shoulder bag?   Any tips you have about capes, length, is a lining needed, what temperature range are they good for?



Eagle, I tried this cape in solid black at Dior. It was really flattering because of the way the belt fit a the waist. It is a cashmere with no lining. It was very pretty. It would fit well over a blazer. That's always a plus. But I was afraid I would feel like I was wearing a costume. Plus it was rather expensive. I didn't want to take a risk on something that I might not wear. It wasn't super warm. I thought it was a fall not winter piece.


----------



## Mindi B

The cape is pretty.  The styling they've chosen is indeed costume-y to a ridiculous degree.  Is she wearing a RIDING HELMET?  Puh-leez.
Picturing the cape with, you know, actual street clothes, I think it could look very chic.  But I agree, wearing a cape well requires planning.  They are not "throw on and go" pieces.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> The cape is pretty.  The styling they've chosen is indeed costume-y to a ridiculous degree.  Is she wearing a RIDING HELMET?  Puh-leez.
> Picturing the cape with, you know, actual street clothes, I think it could look very chic.  But I agree, wearing a cape well requires planning.  They are not "throw on and go" pieces.



I thought I would look a bit ridiculous getting into a BMW wearing this. It really requires a horse. [emoji23]


----------



## atelierforward

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi Nicole. I'm practicing patience for my bracelet. I thought it would be an early birthday present but as it turns out it's a good thing I ordered early or I wouldn't have it in time. They are doing everything they can to bring it here quickly.
> 
> Dior seems to have a little bit for everyone although they are going through a bit if a transition. Their prices are much more friendly than Chanel, too. I'm finding out that it's a somewhat stressful shopping experience though. I thought I had seen everything with Hermes and Chanel. Unless you live in a larger city with a large Dior store it's tough to find pieces and there is a whole rigmarole to get things. I'm talking to New York directly now. And not about complicated things. Just simple pieces. I'm just not prepared to go down another rabbit hole of stressful shopping experiences so if this doesn't work out, I'll walk away. Or just shop when I'm in Paris. It is so much less stressful.
> 
> The louboutin block heels look nice. They are cut low in the front so I hope I will like them. The miss tack model was somewhat similar and very popular. I hope these are an updated version.


Some potential good news - looks like the Boston Dior is expanding! They put up a large construction wall beside the store, so I think they're taking over the space next door. Hopefully means more room for RTW and bags.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I thought I would look a bit ridiculous getting into a BMW wearing this. It really requires a horse. [emoji23]





Mindi B said:


> The cape is pretty.  The styling they've chosen is indeed costume-y to a ridiculous degree.  Is she wearing a RIDING HELMET?  Puh-leez.
> Picturing the cape with, you know, actual street clothes, I think it could look very chic.  But I agree, wearing a cape well requires planning.  They are not "throw on and go" pieces.



Lol.  But If you had that hat you could keep snacks up there.  I suggest Twinkies, for that little extra cushioning when one has an unscheduled dismount.



eagle1002us said:


> Have you worn capes, Prepster?   I never have.  But I was thinking of making one.  Does wearing one make it impossible to carry a shoulder bag?   Any tips you have about capes, length, is a lining needed, what temperature range are they good for?



Eagle, Making your own is a great idea, so you can experiment with various lengths and styles.  I have several capes.  I think they give an outfit a little swish.  You're right , you would need to carry a clutch or handbag.  I like them lined because it helps them slide on/off sans wrestling, and prefer places to put my arms through, vs. a closed cape.  I also like some shoulder seams or darts like the one above so they stay put.  I suppose they are best in the Fall, but I like them in Winter too because they will fit over a bulky sweater without feeling constricted.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Eagle, I tried this cape in solid black at Dior. It was really flattering because of the way the belt fit a the waist. It is a cashmere with no lining. It was very pretty. It would fit well over a blazer. That's always a plus. But I was afraid I would feel like I was wearing a costume. Plus it was rather expensive. I didn't want to take a risk on something that I might not wear. It wasn't super warm. I thought it was a fall not winter piece.
> 
> View attachment 3710127



This cape is beautiful, but the styling is ridiculous. The equestrian element came across before she put on a riding helmet  and she's obviously not actually going to get on a horse wearing heeled boots.


----------



## nicole0612

Mindi B said:


> The cape is pretty.  The styling they've chosen is indeed costume-y to a ridiculous degree.  Is she wearing a RIDING HELMET?  Puh-leez.
> Picturing the cape with, you know, actual street clothes, I think it could look very chic.  But I agree, wearing a cape well requires planning.  They are not "throw on and go" pieces.



Hahah EXACTLY


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> Lol.  But If you had that hat you could keep snacks up there.  I suggest Twinkies, for that little extra cushioning when one has an unscheduled dismount.
> 
> 
> 
> Eagle, Making your own is a great idea, so you can experiment with various lengths and styles.  I have several capes.  I think they give an outfit a little swish.  You're right , you would need to carry a clutch or handbag.  I like them lined because it helps them slide on/off sans wrestling, and prefer places to put my arms through, vs. a closed cape.  I also like some shoulder seams or darts like the one above so they stay put.  I suppose they are best in the Fall, but I like them in Winter too because they will fit over a bulky sweater without feeling constricted.



I think they are so comfortable, but I always hesitate. My mom had a cape that I used to borrow, but it's floor length so definitively too costume-like for me now. I think capes are excellent for when you're being driven around by someone else. Like so many things; high heels, fitted clothing etc! But I get frustrated because I don't see the practicality for daily life. As soon as you reach your arms out to drive the car then you're cold, and since the only handbag options are hand-carried, again you need to have your arm somewhat outside of the cape. 
Another item that is so beautiful to my eyes but also so impractical are coats with 3/4 length sleeves. Jackets are a different story, but if it's cold enough that a coat or a cape seems like a good idea it's also cold enough that I want my arms to be covered all of the way. I know you can wear long gloves, but am I really the only person who ends up taking off my gloves all of the time to do things?


----------



## EmileH

atelierforward said:


> Some potential good news - looks like the Boston Dior is expanding! They put up a large construction wall beside the store, so I think they're taking over the space next door. Hopefully means more room for RTW and bags.



Yes. It is scheduled to open in a few weeks. I seriously doubt I will ever set foot back in that store. They had no merchandise (somewhat understandable given renovations), but they were very difficult about bringing in merchandise. They won't pick up the phone and speak to another human being. They simply text you two word responses: sold out, not arrived. They told me there was only one spring bar jacket in my size in the country. I told them I was willing to pay for it right then and have it shipped. They didn't pick up the phone to call. They emailed. Of course it had sold by Monday. Never did they take the time to say, this bar jacket for fall is exactly the same except slightly shorter. It was just their texting nonsense. They finally let it slip that they are no longer allowed to transfer from the New York store. So I picked up the phone on Wednesday. A lovely SA from New York called me back, we had a very helpful conversation about the pieces that interested me and they will all arrive today FedEx. 

Service at most stores in Boston stinks. Plain and simple. If they are going to bring in more exclusive brands or expand they had better get someone in here to train them on proper customer service. For now I'll head to New York. Sorry for the rant, but truthfully I don't get it. I  will say that Chanel in Boston is the best.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I think they are so comfortable, but I always hesitate. My mom had a cape that I used to borrow, but it's floor length so definitively too costume-like for me now. I think capes are excellent for when you're being driven around by someone else. Like so many things; high heels, fitted clothing etc! But I get frustrated because I don't see the practicality for daily life. As soon as you reach your arms out to drive the car then you're cold, and since the only handbag options are hand-carried, again you need to have your arm somewhat outside of the cape.
> Another item that is so beautiful to my eyes but also so impractical are coats with 3/4 length sleeves. Jackets are a different story, but if it's cold enough that a coat or a cape seems like a good idea it's also cold enough that I want my arms to be covered all of the way. I know you can wear long gloves, but am I really the only person who ends up taking off my gloves all of the time to do things?



So true about capes and 3/4 sleeve coats. Or heavy tweeds in pastel colors. When would anyone wear them? Interesting that my Chanel manager said they definitely steer clear of impractical things like this when they order for the store.


----------



## prepster

I love the idea of a 3/4 sleeve coat with long gloves, it just looks so terrific.  I imagine collecting gloves in various colors like magenta suede, and pumpkin, puce, and saffron, and wearing a different pair every day with maybe a matching silk scarf.  Very Jackie Kennedy meets Genevieve Antoine-Dariaux.  About the time I get my act together enough to actually dress like that every day, 3/4 sleeve coats will slide back into obscurity and I won't be able to find one.  Let alone puce elbow-length kidskin gloves.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> I love the idea of a 3/4 sleeve coat with long gloves, it just looks so terrific.  I imagine collecting gloves in various colors like magenta suede, and pumpkin, puce, and saffron, and wearing a different pair every day with maybe a matching silk scarf.  Very Jackie Kennedy meets Genevieve Antoine-Dariaux.  About the time I get my act together enough to actually dress like that every day, 3/4 sleeve coats will slide back into obscurity and I won't be able to find one.  Let alone puce elbow-length kidskin gloves.



It's a fun thought though. Very elegant.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Eagle, I tried this cape in solid black at Dior. It was really flattering because of the way the belt fit a the waist. It is a cashmere with no lining. It was very pretty. It would fit well over a blazer. That's always a plus. But I was afraid I would feel like I was wearing a costume. Plus it was rather expensive. I didn't want to take a risk on something that I might not wear. It wasn't super warm. I thought it was a fall not winter piece.
> 
> View attachment 3710127


Very cool design!  thank you for posting.  I like the idea of the belt at the waist and the arm slits.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I think they are so comfortable, but I always hesitate. My mom had a cape that I used to borrow, but it's floor length so definitively too costume-like for me now. I think capes are excellent for when you're being driven around by someone else. Like so many things; high heels, fitted clothing etc! But I get frustrated because I don't see the practicality for daily life. As soon as you reach your arms out to drive the car then you're cold, and since the only handbag options are hand-carried, again you need to have your arm somewhat outside of the cape.
> Another item that is so beautiful to my eyes but also so impractical are coats with 3/4 length sleeves. Jackets are a different story, but if it's cold enough that a coat or a cape seems like a good idea it's also cold enough that I want my arms to be covered all of the way. I know you can wear long gloves, but am I really the only person who ends up taking off my gloves all of the time to do things?


And am I the only person who removed her nice new brown 3/4 length leather gloves only to lose them somewhere in the dark Pentagon City parking lot -- while wearing a jacket with elbow length sleeves (which is a really stupid length.  But I made the jacket just to see how I'd like it.  I put a lot of work into it but finally decided it was a really dorky length, as in, who does that?)  
3/4 sleeves I like in jackets but coats, I don't think so. 
I appreciate your thoughts, nicole, as always.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Eagle, I tried this cape in solid black at Dior. It was really flattering because of the way the belt fit a the waist. It is a cashmere with no lining. It was very pretty. It would fit well over a blazer. That's always a plus. But I was afraid I would feel like I was wearing a costume. Plus it was rather expensive. I didn't want to take a risk on something that I might not wear. It wasn't super warm. I thought it was a fall not winter piece.
> 
> View attachment 3710127


That hat and the length and checked fabric scream 60's to me.  60's had "jockey caps."   The height of those look great on me.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. It is scheduled to open in a few weeks. I seriously doubt I will ever set foot back in that store. They had no merchandise (somewhat understandable given renovations), but they were very difficult about bringing in merchandise. They won't pick up the phone and speak to another human being. They simply text you two word responses: sold out, not arrived. They told me there was only one spring bar jacket in my size in the country. I told them I was willing to pay for it right then and have it shipped. They didn't pick up the phone to call. They emailed. Of course it had sold by Monday. Never did they take the time to say, this bar jacket for fall is exactly the same except slightly shorter. It was just their texting nonsense. They finally let it slip that they are no longer allowed to transfer from the New York store. So I picked up the phone on Wednesday. A lovely SA from New York called me back, we had a very helpful conversation about the pieces that interested me and they will all arrive today FedEx.
> 
> Service at most stores in Boston stinks. Plain and simple. If they are going to bring in more exclusive brands or expand they had better get someone in here to train them on proper customer service. For now I'll head to New York. Sorry for the rant, but truthfully I don't get it. I  will say that Chanel in Boston is the best.



That is so frustrating! The last thing we need is more supposed luxury stores where shopping is an unpleasant experience. I'm glad you found that you can order from New York directly.


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> I love the idea of a 3/4 sleeve coat with long gloves, it just looks so terrific.  I imagine collecting gloves in various colors like magenta suede, and pumpkin, puce, and saffron, and wearing a different pair every day with maybe a matching silk scarf.  Very Jackie Kennedy meets Genevieve Antoine-Dariaux.  About the time I get my act together enough to actually dress like that every day, 3/4 sleeve coats will slide back into obscurity and I won't be able to find one.  Let alone puce elbow-length kidskin gloves.



I agree it can look terrific! I just find that in cold weather I prefer long sleeves. Perhaps I need to find a better pair of gloves where I can do fine motor tasks without removing them...like getting a small item out of my purse


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> And am I the only person who removed her nice new brown 3/4 length leather gloves only to lose them somewhere in the dark Pentagon City parking lot -- while wearing a jacket with elbow length sleeves (which is a really stupid length.  But I made the jacket just to see how I'd like it.  I put a lot of work into it but finally decided it was a really dorky length, as in, who does that?)
> 3/4 sleeves I like in jackets but coats, I don't think so.
> I appreciate your thoughts, nicole, as always.



Thank you Eagle 
That is so sad to hear about your gloves, that's exactly the sort of thing I would do also. I actually heard a funny story from someone that she has many nice gloves, but only the left-handed glove... She ends up taking off the right-hand glove to do things and then neglects to pick it back up again!


----------



## lulilu

prepster said:


> I love the idea of a 3/4 sleeve coat with long gloves, it just looks so terrific.  I imagine collecting gloves in various colors like magenta suede, and pumpkin, puce, and saffron, and wearing a different pair every day with maybe a matching silk scarf.  Very Jackie Kennedy meets Genevieve Antoine-Dariaux.  About the time I get my act together enough to actually dress like that every day, 3/4 sleeve coats will slide back into obscurity and I won't be able to find one.  Let alone puce elbow-length kidskin gloves.



I have several 3/4 sleeve coats (I am a coat freak) and love them.  I do wear gloves with them if it's really cold.  Some of them are spring coats.


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, I resemble that remark.
Spring coats.
Ahhhhhh.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> That is so frustrating! The last thing we need is more supposed luxury stores where shopping is an unpleasant experience. I'm glad you found that you can order from New York directly.



Exactly. I'm kind of done with the stressful shopping experiences. I don't understand. Maybe because Boston is a medium sized city. The stores here just don't get the inventory and it's a constant chore of begging other stores for merchandise. But I also had that experience with maxmara when they told me that they had no experience in hemming a coat. [emoji15] I had to send it to New York. Maybe I'm just spoiled from shopping in Paris. It's so much more civilized. And I hear those two little words I have come to love "Oui Madame." So for now I'll take the train south rather than driving north.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Exactly. I'm kind of done with the stressful shopping experiences. I don't understand. Maybe because Boston is a medium sized city. The stores here just don't get the inventory and it's a constant chore of begging other stores for merchandise. But I also had that experience with maxmara when they told me that they had no experience in hemming a coat. [emoji15] I had to send it to New York. Maybe I'm just spoiled from shopping in Paris. It's so much more civilized. And I hear those two little words I have come to love "Oui Madame." So for now I'll take the train south rather than driving north.



Yes, it may be a medium sized city problem. Seattle is a great city in a lot of ways, but we have low stock also. The biggest problem is that we have so few boutiques, instead they are shops inside of department stores. This can be fine, but the big downside other than lower selection is for aftercare and tailoring options. Instead of having a boutique tailor who is an expert in the construction of the brand, the general department store tailor is sent in to do the tailoring and this is nerve wracking for me for special purchases I have been saving for where the tailor seems very haphazard and unconcerned about preserving the original look of the seams and look of the stitching. I have several potentially favorite items unworn in my closet because I am not comfortable with the department store tailor and yet the fit is not quite right as is. I honestly think the easiest solution is to take a few day trip to another city with some boutiques and have them tailored there instead.


----------



## atelierforward

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. It is scheduled to open in a few weeks. I seriously doubt I will ever set foot back in that store. They had no merchandise (somewhat understandable given renovations), but they were very difficult about bringing in merchandise. They won't pick up the phone and speak to another human being. They simply text you two word responses: sold out, not arrived. They told me there was only one spring bar jacket in my size in the country. I told them I was willing to pay for it right then and have it shipped. They didn't pick up the phone to call. They emailed. Of course it had sold by Monday. Never did they take the time to say, this bar jacket for fall is exactly the same except slightly shorter. It was just their texting nonsense. They finally let it slip that they are no longer allowed to transfer from the New York store. So I picked up the phone on Wednesday. A lovely SA from New York called me back, we had a very helpful conversation about the pieces that interested me and they will all arrive today FedEx.
> 
> Service at most stores in Boston stinks. Plain and simple. If they are going to bring in more exclusive brands or expand they had better get someone in here to train them on proper customer service. For now I'll head to New York. Sorry for the rant, but truthfully I don't get it. I  will say that Chanel in Boston is the best.


Thanks for the heads up! I haven't shopped at Dior,  but Boston in general is not the friendliest and lacks a customer service driven culture. I will say I've had good experiences at Boston LV and with one specific SA at Hermes. I started with a terrible one but thankfully they're no longer employed there and I found a much better one. NM is a nightmare. And Barneys is mostly a nightmare except for one SA in the handbags section. Saks is pretty good but they have too many people working there so sometimes it's like they're pouncing on you. So I definitely see you point!


----------



## EmileH

atelierforward said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I haven't shopped at Dior,  but Boston in general is not the friendliest and lacks a customer service driven culture. I will say I've had good experiences at Boston LV and with one specific SA at Hermes. I started with a terrible one but thankfully they're no longer employed there and I found a much better one. NM is a nightmare. And Barneys is mostly a nightmare except for one SA in the handbags section. Saks is pretty good but they have too many people working there so sometimes it's like they're pouncing on you. So I definitely see you point!



I'm glad it's not just me. Yes, if you can find a good salesperson it definitely makes all the difference in the world. I love my Chanel Salesperson. The Cartier Salesperson is good. I am sure if she can get that bracelet sooner she will. Other than that I haven't had great experiences. I'm currently trying to switch Hermes salespeople, which is sort of like switching hairdressers at the same salon. Its tricky. I might have to switch to New York for Hermes as well.

Did you know that we are getting a van cleef? The banana republic on newbury is closing. They are going to make it into a multi story Cartier mini mansion. Van cleef is going into the current Cartier space. 

But honestly people are so much nicer and more helpful in New York. 

On a more general topic had anyone ever successfully or unsuccessfully tried to switch Hermes SAs at the same store?


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> lulilu, I resemble that remark.
> Spring coats.
> Ahhhhhh.



I adore all sorts of spring/summer weight topper coats, 3/4 sleeve coats, cropped ponchos and I own the matching arm warmers and fingerless opera length gloves to go with them. I also like 3/4 sleeve coats with long sleeve tees underneath, I think it can be very modern looking. 

Plus for jewelry fans, nothing shows off an arm party like 3/4 length!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm glad it's not just me. Yes, if you can find a good salesperson it definitely makes all the difference in the world. I love my Chanel Salesperson. The Cartier Salesperson is good. I am sure if she can get that bracelet sooner she will. Other than that I haven't had great experiences. I'm currently trying to switch Hermes salespeople, which is sort of like switching hairdressers at the same salon. Its tricky. I might have to switch to New York for Hermes as well.
> 
> Did you know that we are getting a van cleef? The banana republic on newbury is closing. They are going to make it into a multi story Cartier mini mansion. Van cleef is going into the current Cartier space.
> 
> But honestly people are so much nicer and more helpful in New York.
> 
> On a more general topic had anyone ever successfully or unsuccessfully tried to switch Hermes SAs at the same store?



PbP, I got a chuckle at your comment about friendlier and nicer people in NY. As a native NY/Jerseyite, I don't think anyone typically calls us nice!  But thank you!

Regarding unhelpful/unfriendly SAs, with the exception of Berlin KaDeWe H, have you ever shopped at H in Germany?    Brrrrrr.... now that is a chilly reception.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm glad it's not just me. Yes, if you can find a good salesperson it definitely makes all the difference in the world. I love my Chanel Salesperson. The Cartier Salesperson is good. I am sure if she can get that bracelet sooner she will. Other than that I haven't had great experiences. I'm currently trying to switch Hermes salespeople, which is sort of like switching hairdressers at the same salon. Its tricky. I might have to switch to New York for Hermes as well.
> 
> Did you know that we are getting a van cleef? The banana republic on newbury is closing. They are going to make it into a multi story Cartier mini mansion. Van cleef is going into the current Cartier space.
> 
> But honestly people are so much nicer and more helpful in New York.
> 
> On a more general topic had anyone ever successfully or unsuccessfully tried to switch Hermes SAs at the same store?



What an apt comparison, like switching hairdressers at the same salon! 
I have switched SA at the same Hermes store. It is still quite awkward (but I think I am more easily embarrassed than some people), however I still prefer the shopping experience now to the previous one. It's been best when I go at low traffic times, then SA2 and I can camp out at an out of the way location and not be interrupted by meaningful glances from SA1.


----------



## lulilu

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm glad it's not just me. Yes, if you can find a good salesperson it definitely makes all the difference in the world. I love my Chanel Salesperson. The Cartier Salesperson is good. I am sure if she can get that bracelet sooner she will. Other than that I haven't had great experiences. I'm currently trying to switch Hermes salespeople, which is sort of like switching hairdressers at the same salon. Its tricky. I might have to switch to New York for Hermes as well.
> 
> Did you know that we are getting a van cleef? The banana republic on newbury is closing. They are going to make it into a multi story Cartier mini mansion. Van cleef is going into the current Cartier space.
> 
> But honestly people are so much nicer and more helpful in New York.
> 
> On a more general topic had anyone ever successfully or unsuccessfully tried to switch Hermes SAs at the same store?



Why do you want to change SAs?  I think it would depend on the reason, and if you should enlist the SD's help.  If you are close to the SD, you can just talk to him or her.


----------



## atelierforward

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm glad it's not just me. Yes, if you can find a good salesperson it definitely makes all the difference in the world. I love my Chanel Salesperson. The Cartier Salesperson is good. I am sure if she can get that bracelet sooner she will. Other than that I haven't had great experiences. I'm currently trying to switch Hermes salespeople, which is sort of like switching hairdressers at the same salon. Its tricky. I might have to switch to New York for Hermes as well.
> 
> Did you know that we are getting a van cleef? The banana republic on newbury is closing. They are going to make it into a multi story Cartier mini mansion. Van cleef is going into the current Cartier space.
> 
> But honestly people are so much nicer and more helpful in New York.
> 
> On a more general topic had anyone ever successfully or unsuccessfully tried to switch Hermes SAs at the same store?


Just what my wallet needs - a VCA store. Uh oh! 
So my Hermes SA switch story is interesting. When I moved to Boston, the first SA that approached me is now my current wonderful SA. He was new and didn't even have business cards. He scribbled his name on one of his associate's cards. He was nice but I assumed he wasn't "in the know". So I switched to a different SA the next time I made a purchase. We hit it off and I though she would be great, but she totally flaked out on me with a shoe order. And when I asked to look at wallets, she essentially lied to me about the lack of inventory. I found this out because I went back the next day and reconnected with my original SA. He opened the drawers and literally showed me anything I wanted to see. And there were tons of choices. I really appreciated his transparency and honesty. Soon thereafter, she was gone from the store. When he offered me a Birkin (something my previous SA never did), I turned it down due to the color. And he totally understood and applauded me sticking with my convictions.

So long story, if you need a good honest and fun SA at H Boston, I'll give you his name. He's a keeper!


----------



## EmileH

You might have switched to the same SA that I like. I'll pm you. If it's the person that I know, yes he demonstrates an enthusiasm for his work and treats every costumer and every purchase as if it matters to him. And he's upfront. He doesn't play games.

My current SA runs hot and cold. At times she's very responsive. At others she acts as if it's a burden to find things that you want whether they be scarves, RTW, shoes, jewelry, you name it. She gives the impression that she has clients much more important than me (undoubtedly true but not a good way to treat any customer.) I also believe she plays games. I have heard similar complaints about her by several people, so I don't think it's me. 

Fortunately I have a great sales team in Paris, and I have purchased most of my bags there, because she certainly wasn't offering me the bags that I wanted. I'm sure she is annoyed that I purchase things in Paris, but we have danced this little dance for several years now. Loyalty begets loyalty. My Christmas cards, special  invitations and yes bag offers reliably come from the Paris team not Boston. So I have gradually shifted more and more of my purchases there. And saved $ in the process. Win-win. 

I'm tired of the dance. I want a low stress shopping experience. I'm not looking for any bags in the foreseeable future. I'll continue to make most of my purchases in Paris, but I will undoubtedly find some things I want in the US and I would rather shop with someone who demonstrates mutual respect.


----------



## EmileH

My Dior pieces arrived from New York. I'm on the fence. It's a big departure for me from my Chanel jackets. I have my Chanel formulas down: ankle pants, skirt or sheath dress for work, jeans for off duty, full suit for special occasion. I don't have to try too hard with the accessories or shoes. The jacket is the star of the show. The Dior is a bit more challenging. It's simple. I need to think more about my one bling factor as prepster said. Maybe a colorful scarf. Or my VCA necklace. Or leopard shoes. I have to wrap my head around it.

I'm sorry the photos aren't great. It's so difficult to photograph black. The jacket is nicely fitted. It needs minor alterations. It is a wool and silk matte crepe fabric. I like the definition at the waist. I think the skirt is cute and adds a youthful flair. I would definitely wear stockings with it. I hope it's not too short. 



I think I might return the pants. The suit together looks a bit frumpy to me and DH. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I think it perhaps looks more chic with my ankle pants?


----------



## EmileH

Another photo with ankle pants
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Sorry, I know it's hard to see.

With a pencil skirt





With a sheath dress


----------



## Cygne18

So chic! I love it with your pencil skirt and ankle pants. Smashing!


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you Eagle
> That is so sad to hear about your gloves, that's exactly the sort of thing I would do also. I actually heard a funny story from someone that she has many nice gloves, but only the left-handed glove... She ends up taking off the right-hand glove to do things and then neglects to pick it back up again!


I thought I had purchased black gloves (decorated with grommets) in enough quantity a couple years ago (on sale) to go in each of my coats' pockets -- the long coat, the short coat, the rain coat, the casual jacket, etc.  I don't know where those darn gloves went to.  I wore mismatched gloves b/c those were what I could put together.   Your friend and I might need to form a right-hand glove support group.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, it may be a medium sized city problem. Seattle is a great city in a lot of ways, but we have low stock also. The biggest problem is that we have so few boutiques, instead they are shops inside of department stores. This can be fine, but the big downside other than lower selection is for aftercare and tailoring options. Instead of having a boutique tailor who is an expert in the construction of the brand, the general department store tailor is sent in to do the tailoring and this is nerve wracking for me for special purchases I have been saving for where the tailor seems very haphazard and unconcerned about preserving the original look of the seams and look of the stitching. I have several potentially favorite items unworn in my closet because I am not comfortable with the department store tailor and yet the fit is not quite right as is. I honestly think the easiest solution is to take a few day trip to another city with some boutiques and have them tailored there instead.


San Francisco?  I haven't been there for years but I was highly impressed with what mdse I saw.  It was evident that that city is gets a lot of international visitors and so the mdse quality was very impressive.   P.S.  I am wary of tailors, too.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Another photo with ankle pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sorry, I know it's hard to see.
> 
> With a pencil skirt
> 
> View attachment 3711181
> View attachment 3711185
> 
> 
> With a sheath dress
> 
> View attachment 3711187


Love it.  I think what might be throwing you off a bit is that the jacket needs tailoring, and then it will present a stronger, cleaner line.  It's very chic.  As you know, even little things like sleeve length can make a huge difference.  I love the little flared skirt, and like it with the pencil skirt too.  To me, the pencil skirt wants to be about an inch shorter.  I like it with the ankle pants.  I understand what you're saying about Dior vs. Chanel.  It's a whole different vibe.

Re: the SA.  Good for you.  I would do the same and simply start working with a new person with no regrets.  We all have just so much time and energy, so I am straightforward with my team, and I expect they will all be the same with me across the board.  If I'm having too much difficulty making a relationship work, I just find a better fit.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Another photo with ankle pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sorry, I know it's hard to see.
> 
> With a pencil skirt
> 
> View attachment 3711181
> View attachment 3711185
> 
> 
> With a sheath dress
> 
> View attachment 3711187



Love it with these! It's hard to see the jacket but I'm intrigued...I should pay a visit to my local Dior...


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Another photo with ankle pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sorry, I know it's hard to see.
> 
> With a pencil skirt
> 
> View attachment 3711181
> View attachment 3711185
> 
> 
> With a sheath dress
> 
> View attachment 3711187



It looks sensational with the ankle pants. It's amazing how a little change in length or silhouette will completely change a look. I also like the pencil skirt look.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> San Francisco?  I haven't been there for years but I was highly impressed with what mdse I saw.  It was evident that that city is gets a lot of international visitors and so the mdse quality was very impressive.   P.S.  I am wary of tailors, too.



I would not turn down a trip to San Francisco! I have not been there in about 5 years, but it is a beautiful city and only about 1.5 hour flight from Seattle actually. I think I would have a lot of fun there at this time in my life (excluding the fact of a broken-armed, energetic and emotional 16 month old...), excluding that...I think my husband and I could have a lot of fun dining, walking around and visiting some shops!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Another photo with ankle pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sorry, I know it's hard to see.
> 
> With a pencil skirt
> 
> View attachment 3711181
> View attachment 3711185
> 
> 
> With a sheath dress
> 
> View attachment 3711187



Dear PP, I like it the best with a pencil skirt and ankle length pants. I bought the Dior pants and had them shortened. Here is how I wore it to a conservative meeting, I had a Brunello  cucinelli t- shirt under and removed the scarf with I arrived. It is still me / I don't want anymore to be very conservative, but it was an outfit that was under the radar.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Dear PP, I like it the best with a pencil skirt and ankle length pants. I bought the Dior pants and had them shortened. Here is how I wore it to a conservative meeting, I had a Brunello  cucinelli t- shirt under and removed the scarf with I arrived. It is still me / I don't want anymore to be very conservative, but it was an outfit that was under the radar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711450



Thanks everyone for your input in the outfit. 

I see now Ari.. I wondered if your pants were different. They look much better shortened as you have them.


----------



## prepster

ari said:


> Dear PP, I like it the best with a pencil skirt and ankle length pants. I bought the Dior pants and had them shortened. Here is how I wore it to a conservative meeting, I had a Brunello  cucinelli t- shirt under and removed the scarf with I arrived. It is still me / I don't want anymore to be very conservative, but it was an outfit that was under the radar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711450



Great look Ari.  I agree about shortening the pants.  That's how they often show the suit on the runway.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks everyone for your input in the outfit.
> 
> I see now Ari.. I wondered if your pants were different. They look much better shortened as you have them.



Totally agree with the ladies here. Looks superb with ankle length pants or pencil skirts. This is what I wear with it or the runway pants, well of course I got the Dior virus somehow [emoji23]


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My Dior pieces arrived from New York. I'm on the fence. It's a big departure for me from my Chanel jackets. I have my Chanel formulas down: ankle pants, skirt or sheath dress for work, jeans for off duty, full suit for special occasion. I don't have to try too hard with the accessories or shoes. The jacket is the star of the show. The Dior is a bit more challenging. It's simple. I need to think more about my one bling factor as prepster said. Maybe a colorful scarf. Or my VCA necklace. Or leopard shoes. I have to wrap my head around it.
> 
> I'm sorry the photos aren't great. It's so difficult to photograph black. The jacket is nicely fitted. It needs minor alterations. It is a wool and silk matte crepe fabric. I like the definition at the waist. I think the skirt is cute and adds a youthful flair. I would definitely wear stockings with it. I hope it's not too short.
> View attachment 3711162
> 
> 
> I think I might return the pants. The suit together looks a bit frumpy to me and DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711167
> 
> 
> I think it perhaps looks more chic with my ankle pants?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711169


Did you say leopard shoes? I think this would be awesome for you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Btw. The jacket came in white as well for spring, very nice but I didn't get it to come back for the black prefall now .
	

		
			
		

		
	




I guess it'll be reissued quite often. I had a black Dior blazer with lapels before but this one is really a totally different look. It's all about the cut but I guess DH won't tell the difference. Here is the old one


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> Dear PP, I like it the best with a pencil skirt and ankle length pants. I bought the Dior pants and had them shortened. Here is how I wore it to a conservative meeting, I had a Brunello  cucinelli t- shirt under and removed the scarf with I arrived. It is still me / I don't want anymore to be very conservative, but it was an outfit that was under the radar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711450


Like how you had your pants altered for the jacket, ari. Like this style and the pencil skirt too, PP.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoispas all of your outfits look beautiful. The white jacket is pretty too. Maybe next year. 

Momasaurus there are two pairs of leopard shoes: the 4 inch jimmy choo stilettos that are strictly car to restaurant shoes and a pair of kitten heel Manolo shoes. I think I would go with the kitten heels.

Genie, if you are reading this I think pourquoispas' black Mary Janes are really nice. I think they are Gucci. I wonder how the heel is.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Pourquoispas all of your outfits look beautiful. The white jacket is pretty too. Maybe next year.
> 
> Momasaurus there are two pairs of leopard shoes: the 4 inch jimmy choo stilettos that are strictly car to restaurant shoes and a pair of kitten heel Manolo shoes. I think I would go with the kitten heels.
> 
> Genie, if you are reading this I think pourquoispas' black Mary Janes are really nice. I think they are Gucci. I wonder how the heel is.



The heels are around 8mm but the whole shoe is extremely comfortable. A large heel and a round toe box make a huge difference . I bought two colors last year but now they're sold out. I found all Gucci shoes more comfortable than Chanel, Louboutin or even RV but their styles are not really what I'm looking for at present.


----------



## EmileH

I don't have any Gucci at all. All of my Chanel shoes are very comfortable. I will say that the slingbacks are not good for walking very far. I was constantly readjusting the straps. [emoji17]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't have any Gucci at all. All of my Chanel shoes are very comfortable. I will say that the slingbacks are not good for walking very far. I was constantly readjusting the straps. [emoji17]



The slings are good for working indoors but not so much for town walking as far as I'm concerned. I'm interested in the new Louboutin moderate heels that were discussed earlier. They seem to come in black only?


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> The slings are good for working indoors but not so much for town walking as far as I'm concerned. I'm interested in the new Louboutin moderate heels that were discussed earlier. They seem to come in black only?



They are also in nude


----------



## Genie27

PbP, were you referring to the ones with the pearl on the side? Those are cute. I find Gucci either super comfy or ridiculously painful/unwearable. 

My basics over the past decade all seem to be Prada. 

I'm still debating those two pairs. I just looked in my shoe closet and I have soooooo many summer sandals, so I may return the Choos. They are unnecessary. The Mary Janes are not ideal either, so for practical reasons may go back.


----------



## atelierforward

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Another photo with ankle pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sorry, I know it's hard to see.
> 
> With a pencil skirt
> 
> View attachment 3711181
> View attachment 3711185
> 
> 
> With a sheath dress
> 
> View attachment 3711187


Love it with the ankle pants. A much more modern look and the slimmer cut works well with the clean lines of the jacket silhouette.


----------



## Genie27

PbP, ooh, this is an exciting departure for you.  I am finding the Dior very severe - it needs something to soften/brighten it - a scarf or contrasting blouse. Both Ari and PqP have shown beautiful looks with contrasting blouse and scarf. And the pants are a bit baggy? - the ankle pants look neater because of the skin showing as well as the neater line.

Have you tried it with jeans? Or a straight skirt like PqP?

I can see it with a crisp white blouse with a statement collar of some kind.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Genie27 said:


> PbP, ooh, this is an exciting departure for you.  I am finding the Dior very severe - it needs something to soften/brighten it - a scarf or contrasting blouse. Both Ari and PqP have shown beautiful looks with contrasting blouse and scarf. And the pants are a bit baggy? - the ankle pants look neater because of the skin showing as well as the neater line.
> 
> Have you tried it with jeans? Or a straight skirt like PqP?
> 
> I can see it with a crisp white blouse with a statement collar of some kind.



You're right about severe. It's the existentialist kind of look. But it's a modern classic. I have days where I need this kind of puristic look to feel on top of the situation. I would wear a touch of color with it. Bag or scarf. Most of the time I need a more feminine attire to be myself though.


----------



## EmileH

atelierforward said:


> Love it with the ankle pants. A much more modern look and the slimmer cut works well with the clean lines of the jacket silhouette.





Genie27 said:


> PbP, ooh, this is an exciting departure for you.  I am finding the Dior very severe - it needs something to soften/brighten it - a scarf or contrasting blouse. Both Ari and PqP have shown beautiful looks with contrasting blouse and scarf. And the pants are a bit baggy? - the ankle pants look neater because of the skin showing as well as the neater line.
> 
> Have you tried it with jeans? Or a straight skirt like PqP?
> 
> I can see it with a crisp white blouse with a statement collar of some kind.



I think severe is a good word. It looks great on Ari and on pourquoispas. I have already decided that the pants and skirt are going back. Even shortening the pants won't help. They are not a good cut for me. (In fact I am buying a backup pair of my ankle pants because they really are one of the few pairs of pants that work for me.)I'm deciding about the jacket. I'm not sure the jacket on it's own feels special enough to warrant the price. It would be one thing if I had a nice Dior ensemble that I could also break up and use as separates, but that's not an option. It would also be more reasonable if it cost $2000-2500 but it's $3850. So maybe the answer is to wait for a different bar jacket in a different season.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think severe is a good word. It looks great on Ari and on pourquoispas. I have already decided that the pants and skirt are going back. Even shortening the pants won't help. They are not a good cut for me. (In fact I am buying a backup pair of my ankle pants because they really are one of the few pairs of pants that work for me.)I'm deciding about the jacket. I'm not sure the jacket on it's own feels special enough to warrant the price. It would be one thing if I had a nice Dior ensemble that I could also break up and use as separates, but that's not an option. It would also be more reasonable if it cost $2000-2500 but it's $3850. So maybe the answer is to wait for a different bar jacket in a different season.



The jacket is 2980 euros here. So you might wait for your perfect one to buy in Europe if in doubt or if to many alterations are needed. I was waiting for the perfect plain black blazer and I found it. I won't need another one after this one and it will be a pleasure to own it. It's definitely not a Chanel sort of pleasure, more a quiet enjoyment for myself.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> The jacket is 2980 euros here. So you might wait for your perfect one to buy in Europe if in doubt or if to many alterations are needed. I was waiting for the perfect plain black blazer and I found it. I won't need another one after this one and it will be a pleasure to own it. It's definitely not a Chanel sort of pleasure, more a quiet enjoyment for myself.



It is definitely a beautiful jacket. If I buy this jacket do you think that a skirt that I might find in the future at Dior might be a similar fabric to match the jacket well or does the fabric vary from season to season? 

It also depends what I find at Chanel this season. I am headed to Chanel to preview some cosmopolite pieces tomorrow.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Just popping in! We are away for the holiday weekend with DS2. DS1 is home with my mom. Everything looks great! 

Sometimes I really forget what stellar customer service is. I just got a text from my SA at CH Carolina Herrera in LV. I bought one top there on sale last February and he remembered the other pieces I liked - a white dress and a red dress, now 30% off. He texted me out of the blue to let me know. And he said that "of course" he will hold both for me while I think it over.

Haha just like H.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It is definitely a beautiful jacket. If I buy this jacket do you think that a skirt that I might find in the future at Dior might be a similar fabric to match the jacket well or does the fabric vary from season to season?
> 
> It also depends what I find at Chanel this season. I am headed to Chanel to preview some cosmopolite pieces tomorrow.



So interesting, I'm looking forward to some mod shots and reading your decisions. I don't think you can rely on a  matching fabric being available at Dior but who knows. I found a dress in the same fabric I bought years ago. To compliment the bar jacket I bought a resale new Chanel pencil skirt in a light summer tweed in black with a white grid.  It's more a stand alone jacket for me. The pants I bought are a different fabric and SA advised against wearing both together. I plan to do it anyway. It's nice enough. But your ankle pants are perfect so why bother buying the Dior you don't really love. It's really very personal.


----------



## prepster

Pourquoipas said:


> You're right about severe. It's the existentialist kind of look. But it's a modern classic. I have days where I need this kind of puristic look to feel on top of the situation. I would wear a touch of color with it. Bag or scarf. Most of the time I need a more feminine attire to be myself though.






When I first saw these jackets in 2012, I told DH, I could _live_ in that suit!  If I had to design a uniform to wear every single day for the rest of my life, it would be _this_ suit.  But...this is couture.  These suits have been tailored to absolute dreamy perfection by the seamstress/goddesses at Dior to fit these (dreamily perfect) gals perfectly.  I think therein lies the crux.  To get the same minimal look and feel from rtw requires a trusted master tailor. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think severe is a good word. It looks great on Ari and on pourquoispas. I have already decided that the pants and skirt are going back. Even shortening the pants won't help. They are not a good cut for me. (In fact I am buying a backup pair of my ankle pants because they really are one of the few pairs of pants that work for me.)I'm deciding about the jacket. I'm not sure the jacket on it's own feels special enough to warrant the price. It would be one thing if I had a nice Dior ensemble that I could also break up and use as separates, but that's not an option. It would also be more reasonable if it cost $2000-2500 but it's $3850. So maybe the answer is to wait for a different bar jacket in a different season.



I think it's a beautiful suit on you.  But I understand your hesitation if you're not in love.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> View attachment 3712105
> View attachment 3712102
> 
> When I first saw these jackets in 2012, I told DH, I could _live_ in that suit!  If I had to design a uniform to wear every single day for the rest of my life, it would be _this_ suit.  But...this is couture.  These suits have been tailored to absolute dreamy perfection by the seamstress/goddesses at Dior to fit these (dreamily perfect) gals perfectly.  I think therein lies the crux.  To get the same minimal look and feel from rtw requires a trusted master tailor.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a beautiful suit on you.  But I understand your hesitation if you're not in love.



That's the thing, right? If you are going after a minimalistic look every detail has to be perfect.  I don't think the jacket needs much work. The sleeves need to be shortened a bit. It could be let out just a tiny bit in the bust and taken in just a tiny bit at the waist. I just need to decide if it's worth the time effort and risk to make it work. I imagine the Dior tailors could make it work, but I probably have to go t New York. And I have ten days to decide if I want to keep it.


----------



## Mindi B

I would so love to have the personal style and lifestyle to justify one of those Dior suits.  They are perfection.  But I don't think I could pull it off.
Did anyone see pictures of Rihanna a few days ago wearing a hugely oversized menswear suit in khaki that looked like it was made for a 300-pound man?  The complete opposite of the crisp, timeless elegance that is Dior.  But the giant suit is more my style.  Trendy, mildly goofy, polarizing, a bit deshabille.  Sigh.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's the thing, right? If you are going after a minimalistic look every detail has to be perfect.  I don't think the jacket needs much work. The sleeves need to be shortened a bit. It could be let out just a tiny bit in the bust and taken in just a tiny bit at the waist. I just need to decide if it's worth the time effort and risk to make it work. I imagine the Dior tailors could make it work, but I probably have to go t New York. And I have ten days to decide if I want to keep it.



I wonder if they have a tailor they recommend? I bet they know someone fabulous.  The jacket has such a great basic shape.  It's probably the only black jacket you would ever need.  It would be great with jeans, or black leather pants, or a wide-leg lightweight wool gabardine in white for Spring.  You could get the St. John silk chiffon palazzo pants and have a great evening look, and it's nipped enough it would be pretty with a long skirt.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> I wonder if they have a tailor they recommend? I bet they know someone fabulous.  The jacket has such a great basic shape.  It's probably the only black jacket you would ever need.



I could take it to the Boston Dior but I would trust New York more. 

And it wouldn't bother you that the pants are a slightly different fabric? I made DH come out in the sunlight with me to make sure the pants and pencil skirt that I have would work. He thought they were a good match. I took him to the lunch of his choice in appreciation. We had BBQ. Not going to help my waistline. [emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> I wonder if they have a tailor they recommend? I bet they know someone fabulous.  The jacket has such a great basic shape.  It's probably the only black jacket you would ever need.  It would be great with jeans, or black leather pants, or a wide-leg lightweight wool gabardine in white.  You could get the St. John silk chiffon palazzo pants and have a great evening look, and it's nipped enough it would be pretty with a long skirt.



All great suggestions. I'll keep trying it with things that I have first.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I could take it to the Boston Dior but I would trust New York more.
> 
> And it wouldn't bother you that the pants are a slightly different fabric? I made DH come out in the sunlight with me to make sure the pants and pencil skirt that I have would work. He thought they were a good match. I took him to the lunch of his choice in appreciation. We had BBQ. Not going to help my waistline. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3712137



Yum.  Lucky guy! 

If they're a good match then you're probably okay.  Plus, there are about 10 other things you could wear it with, so unless wearing it as a suit is essential, maybe it isn't worth worrying about. (??) I could see it with some fabulous jewel tone pants and black velvet pumps for evening.  Brown suede skirt or pants and black turtleneck; white jeans with a striped T and black espadrilles; white shirt and patterned pencil skirt; pencil skirt in gray tattersall, or charcoal gray flannel.  The jacket is really the superstar, so you could have a lot of fun pairing it with different pieces.


----------



## Genie27

If I'm wearing a black jacket with a black pant or skirt, I feel better if the fabric is a match. Or a complete mix 'n match for a casual look.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> If I'm wearing a black jacket with a black pant or skirt, I feel better if the fabric is a match. Or a complete mix 'n match for a casual look.



I'm a bit neurotic about things like that, although I have a sense that I should probably get over it. 

Thanks for your wonderful advice prepster.


----------



## Genie27

I can't do it either. I can go for a completely different texture like leather or silk or lace but the close-but-no-cigar bugs me even if no one else would ever notice.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> If I'm wearing a black jacket with a black pant or skirt, I feel better if the fabric is a match. Or a complete mix 'n match for a casual look.


I have a black  Armani Tuxedo in an acetate and silk blend that is a smooth silky fabric  and I have worn the jacket with my Chanel black  wool crepe pants.  I like that combo even better than wearing the jacket with the matching pant.  Two different textures can work quite well together.  The problem is when they are very very similar, but slightly off.  Then it can look strange.


----------



## Pourquoipas

prepster said:


> View attachment 3712105
> View attachment 3712102
> 
> When I first saw these jackets in 2012, I told DH, I could _live_ in that suit!  If I had to design a uniform to wear every single day for the rest of my life, it would be _this_ suit.  But...this is couture.  These suits have been tailored to absolute dreamy perfection by the seamstress/goddesses at Dior to fit these (dreamily perfect) gals perfectly.  I think therein lies the crux.  To get the same minimal look and feel from rtw requires a trusted master tailor.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a beautiful suit on you.  But I understand your hesitation if you're not in love.



This suit is fabulous but looks more a tuxedo evening style than the RTW one. Also the V neck is deeper.
I'm quite happy with the RTW fit, the shape is very particular with a broad hip part and a high fitted waist. Totally bar jacket. It's not really a goes with anything jacket.
Interesting discussion about matching fabrics. I mind less. Before I was told never navy with black, now it's something I love. It's more of a challenge to wear lighter black with dark black, this jacket is not a very saturated black and the pants I got are darker. That's tricky if I can't convince myself to forget about it but as always better is the enemy of good. The proportions are more important to me.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I could take it to the Boston Dior but I would trust New York more.
> 
> And it wouldn't bother you that the pants are a slightly different fabric? I made DH come out in the sunlight with me to make sure the pants and pencil skirt that I have would work. He thought they were a good match. I took him to the lunch of his choice in appreciation. We had BBQ. Not going to help my waistline. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3712137



That looks like a perfect treat to me. Nothing better than a positive input from DH[emoji41].


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> This suit is fabulous but looks more a tuxedo evening style than the RTW one. Also the V neck is deeper.
> I'm quite happy with the RTW fit, the shape is very particular with a broad hip part and a high fitted waist. Totally bar jacket. It's not really a goes with anything jacket.
> Interesting discussion about matching fabrics. I mind less. Before I was told never navy with black, now it's something I love. It's more of a challenge to wear lighter black with dark black, this jacket is not a very saturated black and the pants I got are darker. That's tricky if I can't convince myself to forget about it but as always better is the enemy of good. The proportions are more important to me.
> View attachment 3712384



I think your attitude is very European. This is one of the many reasons that you dress better than we do. You don't let things like this bother you.  You buy well fitting well made clothes and then use them as much as possible in whatever combination. Having to match everything is what led me to have 12-14 black skirts in my closet. [emoji849]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think your attitude is very European. This is one of the many reasons that you dress better than we do. You don't let things like this bother you.  You buy well fitting well made clothes and then use them as much as possible in whatever combination. Having to match everything is what led me to have 12-14 black skirts in my closet. [emoji849]



Maybe, but it's also something a little underdeveloped in my case. DH is so much more critical about color matching. I see that as a gift. In Europe Italians were always the best dressed, I have no Italian roots.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Maybe, but it's also something a little underdeveloped in my case. DH is so much more critical about color matching. I see that as a gift. In Europe Italians were always the best dressed, I have no Italian roots.



My DH is an art director so he's very visual and notices things that I don't. He's also very good with colors and he has an eye for clean contemporary things. He's a great resource if he's patient enough to put up with my questions. I have to bother him in small doses with these things. 


I'm headed to Chanel today. I'm so excited. Yesterday I received the invitation to the Cosmopolite collection cocktail party. Since I'm so down on Boston I will say that our store is the most luxurious and beautiful Chanel that I have seen other than rue cambon. I think it has spoiled me for shopping anywhere else. I'd love to move in there as my apartment. The draperies in the dressing room even have degrade pearls. [emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My DH is an art director so he's very visual and notices things that I don't. He's also very good with colors and he has an eye for clean contemporary things. He's a great resource if he's patient enough to put up with my questions. I have to bother him in small doses with these things.
> 
> 
> I'm headed to Chanel today. I'm so excited. Yesterday I received the invitation to the Cosmopolite collection cocktail party. Since I'm so down on Boston I will say that our store is the most luxurious and beautiful Chanel that I have seen other than rue cambon. I think it has spoiled me for shopping anywhere else. I'd love to move in there as my apartment. The draperies in the dressing room even have degrade pearls. [emoji7]



Good to have a husband with good taste you can occasionally ask for second opinion.
Enjoy your cosmopolite party and I'm very curious what your choices will be!!


----------



## Moirai

PbP, ari and Pqp - the Dior jackets look fabulous on you. I love the cut of this jacket.
PbP, if you're looking for a classic black jacket and love the fit, I think it's a keeper. You could wear it with so many outfits. I don't think it's essential to have perfect match of color and fabric of jacket and pants.


----------



## EmileH

Thanks everyone especially prepster for your advice on the Dior pieces. 

I went to my local Chanel yesterday to see the fall collection. The theme is Paris in the jazz age and the show was at the Ritz. Totally me! So I thought there would be a lot that I loved. There was nothing that really appealed to me as being different or better than what I already have from Chanel. There is one other piece that I'm waiting to try. 

It made me appreciate that while the Dior is a bit of an adjustment for me, it adds something new and versatile for my wardrobe. So I'm going to keep the pieces and work with their tailors to make them perfect for me. 

While I was in Boston I picked up my mother in law's Carter Tank Louis that she has given me. I had it restored and a new band put on it. I am over the moon about how it turned out.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks everyone especially prepster for your advice on the Dior pieces.
> 
> I went to my local Chanel yesterday to see the fall collection. The theme is Paris in the jazz age and the show was at the Ritz. Totally me! So I thought there would be a lot that I loved. There was nothing that really appealed to me as being different or better than what I already have from Chanel. There is one other piece that I'm waiting to try.
> 
> It made me appreciate that while the Dior is a bit of an adjustment for me, it adds something new and versatile for my wardrobe. So I'm going to keep the pieces and work with their tailors to make them perfect for me.
> 
> While I was in Boston I picked up my mother in law's Carter Tank Louis that she has given me. I had it restored and a new band put on it. I am over the moon about how it turned out.
> 
> View attachment 3713567



It pairs so nicely with the chaîne d'ancre bracelet[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Enjoy it!


----------



## FizzyWater

May I ask a dumb question about returns at H?  I purchased one scarf in a design that I wanted, but not my favorite colorway, then found it in the cw I wanted.  The scarf is new, I have the receipt, but I took the tag off.  Will that be a problem?  I have to stop in to pick up an online order and will probably spend an equal amount or more on other things.  

I don't have an SA and the one time I was in my local store the service was not particularly friendly, well, until I said I'd take the mousseline, which I also want to return because as stunning as it is, I like one color in it and hate the others.  At that point the champagne came out, but the SA still didn't give me a card.


----------



## EmileH

FizzyWater said:


> May I ask a dumb question about returns at H?  I purchased one scarf in a design that I wanted, but not my favorite colorway, then found it in the cw I wanted.  The scarf is new, I have the receipt, but I took the tag off.  Will that be a problem?  I have to stop in to pick up an online order and will probably spend an equal amount or more on other things.
> 
> I don't have an SA and the one time I was in my local store the service was not particularly friendly, well, until I said I'd take the mousseline, which I also want to return because as stunning as it is, I like one color in it and hate the others.  At that point the champagne came out, but the SA still didn't give me a card.



It's a good question. I dont know the answer. My Bride de gala love was ordered online and did not have a tag. The worst they can say is no. Don't be intimidated. No matter what the nonsense you are the customer.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks everyone especially prepster for your advice on the Dior pieces.
> 
> I went to my local Chanel yesterday to see the fall collection. The theme is Paris in the jazz age and the show was at the Ritz. Totally me! So I thought there would be a lot that I loved. There was nothing that really appealed to me as being different or better than what I already have from Chanel. There is one other piece that I'm waiting to try.
> 
> It made me appreciate that while the Dior is a bit of an adjustment for me, it adds something new and versatile for my wardrobe. So I'm going to keep the pieces and work with their tailors to make them perfect for me.
> 
> While I was in Boston I picked up my mother in law's Carter Tank Louis that she has given me. I had it restored and a new band put on it. I am over the moon about how it turned out.
> 
> View attachment 3713567



This turned out so beautiful, and it really glows next to your hermes bracelet.
In looking at the Chanel jacket thread, I was surprised at how different the RTW turned out compared to the runway looks. The embellished jacket everyone was interested in (that is way above my price range anyway) is a perfect example. What happened? Does translating runway to RTW now mean taking away the magic? I'm glad the disappointment has allowed you to reconsider the Dior pieces as the sunny side of though.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's a good question. I dont know the answer. My Bride de gala love was ordered online and did not have a tag. The worst they can say is no. Don't be intimidated. No matter what the nonsense you are the customer.



This! I totally agree. 
I tend to get...not really intimidated, but feel shy or ashamed anticipating how I might be treated, when my request is totally reasonable and it is only the store atmosphere created by some SA that makes me feel ashamed sometimes. I admit that I mostly shop at H.com or resellers for B or K because I spent a long time dreading going into the store.

Fizzywater, just go in and ask for an exchange as if you are at any other "luxury" store. You have a reasonable request and don't let prior bad experience make you feel otherwise. If they say no, you can decide if you want to sell/give away your current CW to buy the preferred one or not.
I used to hate going into my store because my SA always made me feel bad and her response to any inquiry or problem was to say "no" and pressure me into making a new purchase to solve the problem. I switched to a new SA (which is also awkward due to hovering and long looks from SA#1 when I come in to the store), but now my problems are solved with grace and the experience is fun again as long as I avoid SA#1. 
Examples: wanting to exchange NWT silk item with a run in it. SA#1--> skeptical, "it's ok, no one can see it, you have to exchange for the exact same one and we don't have any more, you need to buy this scarf ring so you can't see the run..." to SA#2-->"I'm so sorry that happened! I have reserved it for you with another new CW that just came in that I think you might like, I know it's hard for you to make it in to the store so no rush!" Another example: wanting to spa an item: SA#1- "I don't think you want to do that....It would take too much time...It would be too expensive...Just keep using it...Buy this twilly to cover the mark..." SA#2- "That is so beautiful (shows other SAs). It will have to go to Paris but I definitely think it is worth it, it is so special, you want to make sure it lasts forever."
Fizzywater, when you go in, if your unkind SA asks to help you, just say "I'm just looking around right now, thank you." Walk around until you find a newer SA who seems friendly and doesn't know you/your relationship with unkind SA, and when they offer to help you say Yes! That's what I did


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> This! I totally agree.
> I tend to get...not really intimidated, but feel shy or ashamed anticipating how I might be treated, when my request is totally reasonable and it is only the store atmosphere created by some SA that makes me feel ashamed sometimes. I admit that I mostly shop at H.com or resellers for B or K because I spent a long time dreading going into the store.
> 
> Fizzywater, just go in and ask for an exchange as if you are at any other "luxury" store. You have a reasonable request and don't let prior bad experience make you feel otherwise. If they say no, you can decide if you want to sell/give away your current CW to buy the preferred one or not.
> I used to hate going into my store because my SA always made me feel bad and her response to any inquiry or problem was to say "no" and pressure me into making a new purchase to solve the problem. I switched to a new SA (which is also awkward due to hovering and long looks from SA#1 when I come in to the store), but now my problems are solved with grace and the experience is fun again as long as I avoid SA#1.
> Examples: wanting to exchange NWT silk item with a run in it. SA#1--> skeptical, "it's ok, no one can see it, you have to exchange for the exact same one and we don't have any more, you need to buy this scarf ring so you can't see the run..." to SA#2-->"I'm so sorry that happened! I have reserved it for you with another new CW that just came in that I think you might like, I know it's hard for you to make it in to the store so no rush!" Another example: wanting to spa an item: SA#1- "I don't think you want to do that....It would take too much time...It would be too expensive...Just keep using it...Buy this twilly to cover the mark..." SA#2- "That is so beautiful (shows other SAs). It will have to go to Paris but I definitely think it is worth it, it is so special, you want to make sure it lasts forever."
> Fizzywater, when you go in, if your unkind SA asks to help you, just say "I'm just looking around right now, thank you." Walk around until you find a newer SA who seems friendly and doesn't know you/your relationship with unkind SA, and when they offer to help you say Yes! That's what I did



Wonderful advice. Your experience sounds familiar.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> View attachment 3712105
> View attachment 3712102
> 
> When I first saw these jackets in 2012, I told DH, I could _live_ in that suit!  If I had to design a uniform to wear every single day for the rest of my life, it would be _this_ suit.  But...this is couture.  These suits have been tailored to absolute dreamy perfection by the seamstress/goddesses at Dior to fit these (dreamily perfect) gals perfectly.  I think therein lies the crux.  To get the same minimal look and feel from rtw requires a trusted master tailor.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a beautiful suit on you.  But I understand your hesitation if you're not in love.


Isn't that Albert Elbaz in the audience in your first picture?


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm a bit neurotic about things like that, although I have a sense that I should probably get over it.
> 
> Thanks for your wonderful advice prepster.


Well, then, I'm neurotic, too.  I will search hi and low to find a black that matches another black if the original fabric is matte with a plain weave (like a crepe).   It's kind of fun to do that in an OCD kind of way.   (I maintain that a dribble of OCD is fun to have in a "quest that never ends" kind of way.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> This! I totally agree.
> I tend to get...not really intimidated, but feel shy or ashamed anticipating how I might be treated, when my request is totally reasonable and it is only the store atmosphere created by some SA that makes me feel ashamed sometimes. I admit that I mostly shop at H.com or resellers for B or K because I spent a long time dreading going into the store.
> 
> Fizzywater, just go in and ask for an exchange as if you are at any other "luxury" store. You have a reasonable request and don't let prior bad experience make you feel otherwise. If they say no, you can decide if you want to sell/give away your current CW to buy the preferred one or not.
> I used to hate going into my store because my SA always made me feel bad and her response to any inquiry or problem was to say "no" and pressure me into making a new purchase to solve the problem. I switched to a new SA (which is also awkward due to hovering and long looks from SA#1 when I come in to the store), but now my problems are solved with grace and the experience is fun again as long as I avoid SA#1.
> Examples: wanting to exchange NWT silk item with a run in it. SA#1--> skeptical, "it's ok, no one can see it, you have to exchange for the exact same one and we don't have any more, you need to buy this scarf ring so you can't see the run..." to SA#2-->"I'm so sorry that happened! I have reserved it for you with another new CW that just came in that I think you might like, I know it's hard for you to make it in to the store so no rush!" Another example: wanting to spa an item: SA#1- "I don't think you want to do that....It would take too much time...It would be too expensive...Just keep using it...Buy this twilly to cover the mark..." SA#2- "That is so beautiful (shows other SAs). It will have to go to Paris but I definitely think it is worth it, it is so special, you want to make sure it lasts forever."
> Fizzywater, when you go in, if your unkind SA asks to help you, just say "I'm just looking around right now, thank you." Walk around until you find a newer SA who seems friendly and doesn't know you/your relationship with unkind SA, and when they offer to help you say Yes! That's what I did


I changed SAs a while back.  I had been emailing my original SA (who was someone new to me as my goin' way back SA had left) and I guess I emailed her maybe once too many.  She didn't answer me.  I think I asked her for an SO  In retrospect, I must have been out of my mind as I hadn't bought anything much -- purse, silver jewelry, shawls -- in ages and certainly not with her other than my silver CDC.    I kind of avoided H boutique for a while and then finally surfaced b/c curiosity about mdse was killing me.

 A person who I had had passing contact with and who was quite pleasant started working with me.   The manager or assistant manager comes over and I think she said something about original SA being on duty.  I leaned forward in a conspiratorial kind of way, shielded my mouth and said in a dramatic, mournful voice:   "She dumped me.  It was my fault, I wrote her too much."  New SA and manager burst out laughing.   then manager said new SA would never dump me.    Afterwards, when manager had left, original SA comes over to me when I'm with new SA.   I then told her I was working with new SA and that was that.

I can sense that new SA is diligent, will track down stuff I want.  I do want some stuff and as soon as money tree is fertilized I hope to be back there.  It's hard to be on Ban Island.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think your attitude is very European. This is one of the many reasons that you dress better than we do. You don't let things like this bother you.  You buy well fitting well made clothes and then use them as much as possible in whatever combination. Having to match everything is what led me to have 12-14 black skirts in my closet. [emoji849]


I

_I_ certainly don't have a problem with anyone who has 12-14 black skirts.  I have maybe close to 10 in different lengths, different fabric weights (sheer embroidered, to linen with faggoting, to swishy long poly crepe, to pleated short linen, to short bias cut and then long bias cut).    
Once you've done the matching it's over with and you can move on.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> I changed SAs a while back.  I had been emailing my original SA (who was someone new to me as my goin' way back SA had left) and I guess I emailed her maybe once too many.  She didn't answer me.  I think I asked her for an SO  In retrospect, I must have been out of my mind as I hadn't bought anything much -- purse, silver jewelry, shawls -- in ages and certainly not with her other than my silver CDC.    I kind of avoided H boutique for a while and then finally surfaced b/c curiosity about mdse was killing me.
> 
> A person who I had had passing contact with and who was quite pleasant started working with me.   The manager or assistant manager comes over and I think she said something about original SA being on duty.  I leaned forward in a conspiratorial kind of way, shielded my mouth and said in a dramatic, mournful voice:   "She dumped me.  It was my fault, I wrote her too much."  New SA and manager burst out laughing.   then manager said new SA would never dump me.    Afterwards, when manager had left, original SA comes over to me when I'm with new SA.   I then told her I was working with new SA and that was that.
> 
> I can sense that new SA is diligent, will track down stuff I want.  I do want some stuff and as soon as money tree is fertilized I hope to be back there.  It's hard to be on Ban Island.



Great advice . I applaud you for being so direct!


----------



## eagle1002us

FizzyWater said:


> May I ask a dumb question about returns at H?  I purchased one scarf in a design that I wanted, but not my favorite colorway, then found it in the cw I wanted.  The scarf is new, I have the receipt, but I took the tag off.  Will that be a problem?  I have to stop in to pick up an online order and will probably spend an equal amount or more on other things.
> 
> I don't have an SA and the one time I was in my local store the service was not particularly friendly, well, until I said I'd take the mousseline, which I also want to return because as stunning as it is, I like one color in it and hate the others.  At that point the champagne came out, but the SA still didn't give me a card.


If you spend a chunk of change, a new SA may well take 1-2 of your rejects back bc that person will want to accommodate a new person (you)  who obviously has brand love.


----------



## Mindi B

nicole, excellent post.  The fact that Hermes SAs can act as your first one did never fails to blow my mind, but it is absolutely true.  I work with an out-of-state boutique because my SA is an absolute doll.  Not long ago I e-mailed her because I just cannot justify buying at the rate I used to, and I wanted her to know it's me, not her.  She actually called me to say "Never worry about how much you're buying.  You will always be one of my favorite customers because you enjoy the brand.  I'll be here for you, whenever!"  THAT is the kind of mutually appreciative relationship one wants with a luxury brand salesperson.  If all Hermes customers vow to settle for nothing less, maybe the nasty SAs will gradually become extinct!


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> This! I totally agree.
> I tend to get...not really intimidated, but feel shy or ashamed anticipating how I might be treated, when my request is totally reasonable and it is only the store atmosphere created by some SA that makes me feel ashamed sometimes. I admit that I mostly shop at H.com or resellers for B or K because I spent a long time dreading going into the store.
> 
> Fizzywater, just go in and ask for an exchange as if you are at any other "luxury" store. You have a reasonable request and don't let prior bad experience make you feel otherwise. If they say no, you can decide if you want to sell/give away your current CW to buy the preferred one or not.
> I used to hate going into my store because my SA always made me feel bad and her response to any inquiry or problem was to say "no" and pressure me into making a new purchase to solve the problem. I switched to a new SA (which is also awkward due to hovering and long looks from SA#1 when I come in to the store), but now my problems are solved with grace and the experience is fun again as long as I avoid SA#1.
> Examples: wanting to exchange NWT silk item with a run in it. SA#1--> skeptical, "it's ok, no one can see it, you have to exchange for the exact same one and we don't have any more, you need to buy this scarf ring so you can't see the run..." to SA#2-->"I'm so sorry that happened! I have reserved it for you with another new CW that just came in that I think you might like, I know it's hard for you to make it in to the store so no rush!" Another example: wanting to spa an item: SA#1- "I don't think you want to do that....It would take too much time...It would be too expensive...Just keep using it...Buy this twilly to cover the mark..." SA#2- "That is so beautiful (shows other SAs). It will have to go to Paris but I definitely think it is worth it, it is so special, you want to make sure it lasts forever."
> Fizzywater, when you go in, if your unkind SA asks to help you, just say "I'm just looking around right now, thank you." Walk around until you find a newer SA who seems friendly and doesn't know you/your relationship with unkind SA, and when they offer to help you say Yes! That's what I did


Anyone who wants you to keep substandard mdse and is totally pushy to boot is someone you have done well to bypass.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> nicole, excellent post.  The fact that Hermes SAs can act as your first one did never fails to blow my mind, but it is absolutely true.  I work with an out-of-state boutique because my SA is an absolute doll.  Not long ago I e-mailed her because I just cannot justify buying at the rate I used to, and I wanted her to know it's me, not her.  She actually called me to say "Never worry about how much you're buying.  You will always be one of my favorite customers because you enjoy the brand.  I'll be here for you, whenever!"  THAT is the kind of mutually appreciative relationship one wants with a luxury brand salesperson.  If all Hermes customers vow to settle for nothing less, maybe the nasty SAs will gradually become extinct!


Wow.  How fabulous.  What a great story.   I go thru cycles, feast or famine, with purchases.   It's instructive how you handled that situation.


----------



## Mindi B

She really is a lovely woman, eagle, and I genuinely felt bad that I was pulling back, buying-wise.  I wanted to be sure I didn't expect too much from her relative to the amount I was spending.  She could not have been more gracious.


----------



## nicole0612

Mindi B said:


> nicole, excellent post.  The fact that Hermes SAs can act as your first one did never fails to blow my mind, but it is absolutely true.  I work with an out-of-state boutique because my SA is an absolute doll.  Not long ago I e-mailed her because I just cannot justify buying at the rate I used to, and I wanted her to know it's me, not her.  She actually called me to say "Never worry about how much you're buying.  You will always be one of my favorite customers because you enjoy the brand.  I'll be here for you, whenever!"  THAT is the kind of mutually appreciative relationship one wants with a luxury brand salesperson.  If all Hermes customers vow to settle for nothing less, maybe the nasty SAs will gradually become extinct!



Thank you Mindi! Your SA is definitely a keeper, though it's a shame you had to look across state lines to find her  that is exactly how nice people treat each other! You were really thoughtful to check in with her the way that you did, and her response back is just what you would hope for! I completely agree that we should not settle for less. The system is set up in a really ludicrous manner, sometimes it feels like the dynamics of an unhealthy romantic/family/friend relationship. I realized that if the same games, lies and pressure were put on me in a relationship I would walk away and happily say good riddance. 
When I was in elementary school I wanted to be a part of the popular clique, but they had a series of feats and tests required to join. It was kind of funny looking back. There was a footrace with their fastest member, there was a twirling requirement of a certain number of revolutions on the bars on the playground, there was a requirement to wear a certain color on a certain day, about 15 feats to achieve in total. It was a grueling process and took about 2 months to join with "tests" every day where the bar for passing kept changing arbitrarily. Finally I got in! I was in the popular clique! But then once I was in the mind games continued and other than always looking cute, it really wasn't that fun. Shopping at H can sometimes feel exactly like this! [emoji28]


----------



## etoile de mer

nicole0612 said:


> This! I totally agree.
> I tend to get...not really intimidated, but feel shy or ashamed anticipating how I might be treated, when my request is totally reasonable and it is only the store atmosphere created by some SA that makes me feel ashamed sometimes. I admit that I mostly shop at H.com or resellers for B or K because I spent a long time dreading going into the store.
> 
> Fizzywater, just go in and ask for an exchange as if you are at any other "luxury" store. You have a reasonable request and don't let prior bad experience make you feel otherwise. If they say no, you can decide if you want to sell/give away your current CW to buy the preferred one or not.
> I used to hate going into my store because my SA always made me feel bad and her response to any inquiry or problem was to say "no" and pressure me into making a new purchase to solve the problem. I switched to a new SA (which is also awkward due to hovering and long looks from SA#1 when I come in to the store), but now my problems are solved with grace and the experience is fun again as long as I avoid SA#1.
> Examples: wanting to exchange NWT silk item with a run in it. SA#1--> skeptical, "it's ok, no one can see it, you have to exchange for the exact same one and we don't have any more, you need to buy this scarf ring so you can't see the run..." to SA#2-->"I'm so sorry that happened! I have reserved it for you with another new CW that just came in that I think you might like, I know it's hard for you to make it in to the store so no rush!" Another example: wanting to spa an item: SA#1- "I don't think you want to do that....It would take too much time...It would be too expensive...Just keep using it...Buy this twilly to cover the mark..." SA#2- "That is so beautiful (shows other SAs). It will have to go to Paris but I definitely think it is worth it, it is so special, you want to make sure it lasts forever."
> Fizzywater, when you go in, if your unkind SA asks to help you, just say "I'm just looking around right now, thank you." Walk around until you find a newer SA who seems friendly and doesn't know you/your relationship with unkind SA, and when they offer to help you say Yes! That's what I did



*nicole*, I'm so glad you persevered and found a better fit! I just think the whole experience should be joyful, not stressful. Thankfully I've never encountered bad customer service at my store. My SA relocated last year, and is now at an east coast store. I actually felt a bit badly at the time having to choose between those remaining, as they're all so great.


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> nicole, excellent post.  The fact that Hermes SAs can act as your first one did never fails to blow my mind, but it is absolutely true.  I work with an out-of-state boutique because my SA is an absolute doll.  Not long ago I e-mailed her because I just cannot justify buying at the rate I used to, and I wanted her to know it's me, not her.  She actually called me to say "Never worry about how much you're buying.  You will always be one of my favorite customers because you enjoy the brand.  I'll be here for you, whenever!"  THAT is the kind of mutually appreciative relationship one wants with a luxury brand salesperson.  If all Hermes customers vow to settle for nothing less, maybe the nasty SAs will gradually become extinct!





Mindi B said:


> She really is a lovely woman, eagle, and I genuinely felt bad that I was pulling back, buying-wise.  I wanted to be sure I didn't expect too much from her relative to the amount I was spending.  She could not have been more gracious.



That was so thoughtful of you, *Mindi*!


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> She really is a lovely woman, eagle, and I genuinely felt bad that I was pulling back, buying-wise.  I wanted to be sure I didn't expect too much from her relative to the amount I was spending.  She could not have been more gracious.



That's the way things should work. Mutual respect. You might not buy today but you might tomorrow. These high end brands play on our feelings of obligation or not wanting to be embarrassed by not keeping up with our spending. When we talk about relationships with our SAs there are of course positive aspects but the negative aspects are these feelings on our part. 

I feel terrible that I took two hours of my SA's time at Chanel yesterday and ended up not buying anything. I have to remind myself that I drove two hours each way and paid $50 in parking as well as gave up my precious time to give her the opportunity to show me her merchandise with the full intention of buying something if it appealed to me. But I didn't feel obligated to buy an expensive item just for the sake of buying something. 

It's very difficult to avoid falling into the trap of feeling obligated or not wanting to offend a SA under these circumstances. I have felt myself slipping down that path briefly several times over the past few years. Fortunately I nipped it in the bud and didn't purchase expensive things that I regretted.  No matter what we call them I still have to remember that these are salespeople trying to sell us expensive things and take money from our pockets. I like Nicole and eagle"s no nonsense approach. It takes two to tango. Don't tango. Just find a SA who treats you with respect. I think particularly at Hermes there are some long term SAs with bad attitudes who really should move on. We shouldn't support them with our dollars.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you Mindi! Your SA is definitely a keeper, though it's a shame you had to look across state lines to find her  that is exactly how nice people treat each other! You were really thoughtful to check in with her the way that you did, and her response back is just what you would hope for! I completely agree that we should not settle for less. The system is set up in a really ludicrous manner, sometimes it feels like the dynamics of an unhealthy romantic/family/friend relationship. I realized that if the same games, lies and pressure were put on me in a relationship I would walk away and happily say good riddance.
> When I was in elementary school I wanted to be a part of the popular clique, but they had a series of feats and tests required to join. It was kind of funny looking back. There was a footrace with their fastest member, there was a twirling requirement of a certain number of revolutions on the bars on the playground, there was a requirement to wear a certain color on a certain day, about 15 feats to achieve in total. It was a grueling process and took about 2 months to join with "tests" every day where the bar for passing kept changing arbitrarily. Finally I got in! I was in the popular clique! But then once I was in the mind games continued and other than always looking cute, it really wasn't that fun. Shopping at H can sometimes feel exactly like this! [emoji28]



Haha! Absolutely. It's like a dysfunctional family or a bad relationship.


----------



## nicole0612

etoile de mer said:


> *nicole*, I'm so glad you persevered and found a better fit! I just think the whole experience should be joyful, not stressful. Thankfully I've never encountered bad customer service at my store. My SA relocated last year, and is now at an east coast store. I actually felt a bit badly at the time having to choose between those remaining, as they're all so great.



That is wonderful!
Yes, the goal should be a joyful experience!
In all things  but especially those that are voluntary.


----------



## nicole0612

etoile de mer said:


> That was so thoughtful of you, *Mindi*!



Mindi is a keeper!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> Isn't that Albert Elbaz in the audience in your first picture?



Yes, and Alexandra Shulman et al.  That show was a legendary, probably never-to-be-repeated event--with a who's who of the design world present.  Pierre Cardin (who created the first "Bar") was even there.  I can't even imagine what those rooms and rooms of floor to ceiling flowers cost.  There is a great feature on Netflix about it, that someone may already have mentioned called, "Dior and I."


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks, guys.  I wasn't raised with wealth and I probably won't die with wealth, so those years when DH and I had lots of disposable income were heady days, indeed!  But it's helpful that I grew up emphatically middle class and never learned to expect subservience from anyone, under any circumstances.  I find I like myself least when I feel I "deserve" something, and like myself a lot better when I am genuinely appreciative of kindness.  That attitude doesn't even rise to the level of a moral standard--I just truly like "me" better when I act more grateful than entitled.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks everyone especially prepster for your advice on the Dior pieces.
> 
> I went to my local Chanel yesterday to see the fall collection. The theme is Paris in the jazz age and the show was at the Ritz. Totally me! So I thought there would be a lot that I loved. There was nothing that really appealed to me as being different or better than what I already have from Chanel. There is one other piece that I'm waiting to try.
> 
> It made me appreciate that while the Dior is a bit of an adjustment for me, it adds something new and versatile for my wardrobe. So I'm going to keep the pieces and work with their tailors to make them perfect for me.
> 
> While I was in Boston I picked up my mother in law's Carter Tank Louis that she has given me. I had it restored and a new band put on it. I am over the moon about how it turned out.
> 
> View attachment 3713567



I think you had told me we are watch twins, didn't realize yours is from you mother in law. How beautiful! I love that these are heirloom pieces and with the new strap it looks as new as mine!


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> I think you had told me we are watch twins, didn't realize yours is from you mother in law. How beautiful! I love that these are heirloom pieces and with the new strap it looks as new as mine!



I have a little collection going. DH gave me a stainless  tank solo a few years back.  When my FIL passed DH I inherited his watches including his Tank Louis but watches were smaller in the 1960s and DH likes a larger watch so he lets me wear his Dad's watch. I put a matte black croc band on his. We didn't replace the face or hands because it was in good shape.Dear MIL just sent me hers as well. She was always the hard worker in the family and hers needed more work. They replaced the face, hands, crystal and strap on it for me. Next time I service his I will replace the hands and face because it makes such a big difference. They really can do anything with these watches. They polished my stainless one once and it looked like new. This year is the 100 year anniversary of the tank watch.


----------



## FizzyWater

Thank you so much Pocketbook Pup, nicole0612, and eagle1002us for good advice!  I'll bring them with me to do my pickup and shopping, and ask.  The worst H can say is no, and I'll find a reseller (or keep them and love them, though perhaps not as much as some other pieces  ).

I'll also try to get there during a weekday.  Normally I work M-F the precise hours H is open, way too far away from downtown to sneak over.  The Saturday I went in was just a madhouse and everyone seemed rushed and stressed.

Again, many thanks for reassurance and encouragement!


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> Thanks, guys.  I wasn't raised with wealth and I probably won't die with wealth, so those years when DH and I had lots of disposable income were heady days, indeed!  But it's helpful that I grew up emphatically middle class and never learned to expect subservience from anyone, under any circumstances.  I find I like myself least when I feel I "deserve" something, and like myself a lot better when I am genuinely appreciative of kindness.  That attitude doesn't even rise to the level of a moral standard--I just truly like "me" better when I act more grateful than entitled.



Absolutely respect should go both ways. These SAs have to deal with some very rude entitled people on a daily basis. I would never condone wasting someone's time or being rude or making unreasonable requests, but I'm certain you would never do that. Mindi you have a sense of self assurance that makes your approach workable. Without that sense of self assurance, not recognizing that everyone deserves decent treatment leads to a lot of bad behavior of these SAs toward clients. To be honest, the interaction should be completely natural. To the extent that any of us has to think about any of this is a failure of customer service.


----------



## momasaurus

As @Pocketbook Pup says, the interaction should be natural. I am not a VIP and will never be able to afford a major bag from the boutique. I mostly buy scarves, rodeos, and SLGs from the boutiques, and I expect sales people to be helpful (now that I accept the fact that NO SA knows as much as we do about CWs, new offerings, etc. LOL). I don't get invited to special events, and I am not working towards quotas or whatever. If the SAs that I know are not in the boutique that day, I will ask someone else for help, always mentioning the name of my usual SAs. I do a lot of research, so I always know what I'm looking for, but might need external advice on CWs if I'm torn between a few. So I think my shopping experiences are "natural," at least to me. I know most of you are shopping at another level, but I wish it were easier and less stressful for you! You are spending a lot of money - it should be FUN!!


----------



## Mindi B

I agree that interactions shouldn't be fraught, PbP.  That is a sign that something is amiss.  I hope I have some sense of self-assurance, but if I do, it is a relatively recent acquisition.  I have definitely been on the snippy, entitled side in the past, which is how I know I don't like myself that way!  You're absolutely right, rude and demanding behavior often arises from a lack of confidence.  When you feel insecure, you're more likely to push for dominance.  It's a well-balanced person who can freely admit a mistake or offer a genuine apology.  And as we have daily proof, balance is hard to come by. Sigh.


----------



## prepster

It's just kindness.  People who are kind are doing the right thing, and it has the added benefit of making them appear graceful, refined and well-raised.  The person who is unkind, or puts on "airs" always appears to be lacking in some way.  This has been a hot topic of discussion lately with nieces and nephews trying to make their way in the world.  Almost weekly I get a text or email with remarks and observations about the kindness (or lack of) that they are experiencing in their interactions.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a little collection going. DH gave me a stainless  tank solo a few years back.  When my FIL passed DH I inherited his watches including his Tank Louis but watches were smaller in the 1960s and DH likes a larger watch so he lets me wear his Dad's watch. I put a matte black croc band on his. We didn't replace the face or hands because it was in good shape.Dear MIL just sent me hers as well. She was always the hard worker in the family and hers needed more work. They replaced the face, hands, crystal and strap on it for me. Next time I service his I will replace the hands and face because it makes such a big difference. They really can do anything with these watches. They polished my stainless one once and it looked like new. This year is the 100 year anniversary of the tank watch.
> 
> View attachment 3714324



Beautiful collection with timeless (pun intended) pieces!

On spending time with SAs only to not buy anything - you are so right. I also sometimes resist the pressure to buy to make them happy - in reality, they should be making us happy.  I am lucky to have some SAs that will not pressure me, and in fact will sometimes talk me out of things that I do not need.  These are older, more confident SAs who maybe are not under sales pressure.  H tends to be a more intimidating experience, which it really shouldn't be.  This is also why I have changed to an out of state store as my "home" store, the Rodeo boutique is hot/cold, sometimes they are helpful, sometimes even if I walk in dressed in Chanel and carrying my B, I am made to feel like an annoyance because I am "only" buying a scarf or a tie.  Their loss!


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Beautiful collection with timeless (pun intended) pieces!
> 
> On spending time with SAs only to not buy anything - you are so right. I also sometimes resist the pressure to buy to make them happy - in reality, they should be making us happy.  I am lucky to have some SAs that will not pressure me, and in fact will sometimes talk me out of things that I do not need.  These are older, more confident SAs who maybe are not under sales pressure.  H tends to be a more intimidating experience, which it really shouldn't be.  This is also why I have changed to an out of state store as my "home" store, the Rodeo boutique is hot/cold, sometimes they are helpful, sometimes even if I walk in dressed in Chanel and carrying my B, I am made to feel like an annoyance because I am "only" buying a scarf or a tie.  Their loss!



Someone within the company told me recently that the Rodeo Drive and the Boston stores have the worst reputations. This person thought that there were staff turnovers in recent years and that things were getting better. I didn't want to dissuade them from that idea. 

Whether you are buying a tie or a birkin these things are expensive so it should be enjoyable.

An example of excellent customer service: My Chanel SA texted me to say that she hoped I enjoyed trying on the rtw the other day and not to worry because when I find the right pieces I will know it.


----------



## gracekelly

I think Rodeo sucks turnips.  It is a total revolving door IMO.  I never go there.  I have made more purchases at other locations than I ever made there.  

Recently I made a trip into a dept store to try something on just because my SA is such a lovely person with such beautiful and  kind manners that  I felt not going in and acknowledging the fact that she brought in a piece in my size would be an insult to her.  Does that sound strange?  I thought I would make a hit and run and actually went in wearing gym clothes so I was not dressed for serious trying on of anything.  It turned out that I bought the jacket she had for me.  There is more to the entire story, but I won't bore anyone with it.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Someone within the company told me recently that the Rodeo Drive and the Boston stores have the worst reputations. This person thought that there were staff turnovers in recent years and that things were getting better. I didn't want to dissuade them from that idea.
> 
> Whether you are buying a tie or a birkin these things are expensive so it should be enjoyable.
> 
> An example of excellent customer service: My Chanel SA texted me to say that she hoped I enjoyed trying on the rtw the other day and not to worry because when I find the right pieces I will know it.



So interesting that this would be a national reputation. It should be enjoyable! Snobbery is not helpful for sales. Your Chanel SA sounds lovely.



gracekelly said:


> I think Rodeo sucks turnips.  It is a total revolving door IMO.  I never go there.  I have made more purchases at other locations than I ever made there.
> 
> Recently I made a trip into a dept store to try something on just because my SA is such a lovely person with such beautiful and  kind manners that  I felt not going in and acknowledging the fact that she brought in a piece in my size would be an insult to her.  Does that sound strange?  I thought I would make a hit and run and actually went in wearing gym clothes so I was not dressed for serious trying on of anything.  It turned out that I bought the jacket she had for me.  There is more to the entire story, but I won't bore anyone with it.



Lol "Rodeo sucks turnips" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

An announcement of an exhibit of more CDA punk pieces in both silver and gold at FSH that I received this morning. I know the pieces are of interest to several cafe members


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> So interesting that this would be a national reputation. It should be enjoyable! Snobbery is not helpful for sales. Your Chanel SA sounds lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol "Rodeo sucks turnips" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Boston sucks rutabagas! [emoji23]

An SA recently said to a friend "oh yes we had one of those at the handbag event we held recently, but you weren't invited." [emoji849]


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  That beggars belief, PbP.  I would have been too stunned to respond, but don'tcha wanna say, "Excuse me, but in what world do you think it's appropriate to tell me that?"
Or, more concisely, "What is wrong with you?"
Argh.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  That beggars belief, PbP.  I would have been too stunned to respond, but don'tcha wanna say, "Excuse me, but in what world do you think it's appropriate to tell me that?"
> Or, more concisely, "What is wrong with you?"
> Argh.



I have to say it almost nauseates me to go into that store at this point. The last time I went in I asked if they had swatches of the new fall leather colors. I am listed to see a garden party in the new pink purple and I wanted to see asphalt. I told the SA I was offered and bought an etain birkin in Paris and I wanted to see how they compare. Right away she said "well we aren't exchanging that bag for you because we have nothing to offer you." I never asked to exchange this bag nor any other bag. I suspect she's annoyed because she knows I'm not beholden to her for my bags and she was putting me in my place. Quite frankly it just made me decide to finally move my US purchases elsewhere. They can keep the garden party, too. Rutabagas.


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## Genie27

WTF? I can't imagine (but yes I can believe it) someone in a customer service position being so snarky to you, PbP. I guess they are very secure in the knowledge that they are peddling a desirable product. 

I presume companies and their representatives can afford to be arrogant and condescending when they have their choice of buyers. For the rest of us in the customer service world, our goal is to make the customer happy, within the constraints of reason and budget.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Rainy days at the Devon Horse Show are just as much fun as sunny days. 
Fergus is the official greeter.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hermes colors in action:  Gris Perle and Toffee.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Two of the Budweiser Clydesdales.  Top:  Merlin is the youngest at 6 years old.  Bottom:  Jack is the biggest (about 3800 pounds).


----------



## Mindi B

I can smell the hay and horses, Madam!  Great pictures.  I am a sucker for a dapple grey.


----------



## lulilu

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have to say it almost nauseates me to go into that store at this point. The last time I went in I asked if they had swatches of the new fall leather colors. I am listed to see a garden party in the new pink purple and I wanted to see asphalt. I told the SA I was offered and bought an etain birkin in Paris and I wanted to see how they compare. Right away she said "well we aren't exchanging that bag for you because we have nothing to offer you." I never asked to exchange this bag nor any other bag. I suspect she's annoyed because she knows I'm not beholden to her for my bags and she was putting me in my place. Quite frankly it just made me decide to finally move my US purchases elsewhere. They can keep the garden party, too. Rutabagas.



IMHO, the SA wasn't mad that you aren't beholden to her.  It is very hard to have two home stores and develop a long-time, close relationship with SAs at both places.  Your SA probably deduced (correctly) that you are spending your RTW and jewelry money in Paris, depriving her of those sales.  I have seen SAs miffed at sales lost to another store.  As you know, those purchases are the ones that endear you to an SA and SD.  If I were you, I would not disclose to the Boston store that you shop a lot in Paris and buy many things there.  Just try to keep a low key relationship and discuss only what you are buying from them, or what you would like to buy.  Not that I am defending the SA's behavior, but she was clearly taken aback that you are not solely their client.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You don't know the whole story. 1. I don't owe anyone at Hermes my business. 2. I won't play games to get what I want. 3. I shopped exclusively with the local SA for several years, not so much as buying a scarf in Paris despite the fact that I travel there often. She was a lousy SA then and she is now. So I gradually shifted my purchases to Paris where I get better service, selection and prices. So I'm quite content with how I handled it. And I have the items that I wanted. So I think I can handle it. But thanks for the well meaning advice.


I could not agree more!  No need to accept the dysfunction and find the "best" way to make it work for you!  I would stay very far away...no material item can possibly be worth it!


----------



## Mindi B

While the SA, being (ostensibly) in a customer service occupation, should be primarily concerned with treating every single client well, you've also noted, PbP, that you and this woman had a tenuous relationship at best.  She was a lousy SA to you.   You tried to be loyal and she didn't appreciate it. So, it's understandable that you shifted your purchases to Paris.  But you also made the executive decision to point out to the SA that you have done so.  Perhaps it will open her eyes a bit.  Probably not.  Letting her know she blew it with you is your right, of course, but also, to this woman, it was a provocation that she didn't have the self-control to resist.  Had you any desire to continue buying from this store, lulilu's take is relevant.  As you don't, this last exchange confirms your reasons for disliking this woman, and your relationship at FSH is clearly The One.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hermes colors in action:  Gris Perle and Toffee.
> View attachment 3715808
> View attachment 3715809
> View attachment 3715810


The horses are truly beautiful!


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Boston sucks rutabagas! [emoji23]
> 
> An SA recently said to a friend "oh yes we had one of those at the handbag event we held recently, but you weren't invited." [emoji849]


OMG seriously!


----------



## etoile de mer

Madam Bijoux said:


> Rainy days at the Devon Horse Show are just as much fun as sunny days.
> Fergus is the official greeter.
> View attachment 3715803
> View attachment 3715804





Madam Bijoux said:


> Hermes colors in action:  Gris Perle and Toffee.
> View attachment 3715808
> View attachment 3715809
> View attachment 3715810



*Madame B*, all gorgeous, thanks so much for sharing with us! And Fergus is adorable!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> The horses are truly beautiful!



Hi *xiangxiang*, nice to see you!


----------



## prepster

A question for all you CBT'ers... I know we buy earrings we like without necessarily thinking about age etc. etc., but I have noticed that my style idol, Christine Baranski, has recently taken to wearing large, thin hoop earrings and she looks terrific.  I've seen her several times promoting a new show she's in, and she has even worn them with suits.  Granted she is in an artistic field, so it may not work for the doctors and lawyers out there.  Hoops seem to add a young, vibrant vibe... do we have thoughts?


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> A question for all you CBT'ers... I know we buy earrings we like without necessarily thinking about age etc. etc., but I have noticed that my style idol, Christine Baranski, has recently taken to wearing large, thin hoop earrings and she looks terrific.  I've seen her several times promoting a new show she's in, and she has even worn them with suits.  Granted she is in an artistic field, so it may not work for the doctors and lawyers out there.  Hoops seem to add a young, vibrant vibe... do we have thoughts?



I googled. She really is quite fabulous isn't she? I think hoop earrings are a great way to add a youthful accent and yet they are so classic that I think they are appropriate at any age. I say go for it. 

I am trying to get past my dangling earring mental block. I wear them off duty but I don't  feel like they are work appropriate. And yet I could imagine hoops. As long as they were not huge.


----------



## lulilu

prepster said:


> A question for all you CBT'ers... I know we buy earrings we like without necessarily thinking about age etc. etc., but I have noticed that my style idol, Christine Baranski, has recently taken to wearing large, thin hoop earrings and she looks terrific.  I've seen her several times promoting a new show she's in, and she has even worn them with suits.  Granted she is in an artistic field, so it may not work for the doctors and lawyers out there.  Hoops seem to add a young, vibrant vibe... do we have thoughts?



I have loved Christine Baranski for years.  She is so chic.  I do think that her tv wardrobe is a bit more "out there" than most lawyers I have practiced with, but I love her for it.  As for the big hoops?  Would not wear them to court, but to the office and/or meetings with outside counsel?  I would have, if I did not wear glasses.  I have always found it difficult to wear statement earrings with glasses.  I have multiple holes in each ear and have always worn small gold hoops in them.  I don't wear my hair pulled back or up, so they just blend in with my hair.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I googled. She really is quite fabulous isn't she? I think hoop earrings are a great way to add a youthful accent and yet they are so classic that I think they are appropriate at any age. I say go for it.
> 
> I am trying to get past my dangling earring mental block. I wear them off duty but I don't  feel like they are work appropriate. And yet I could imagine hoops. As long as they were not huge.



She is.  It sounds so cliche to say, but all she has to do is walk into a room, and she elevates the atmosphere.  But she also seems like fun--the kind of person that I would want to be around in the hope of absorbing some of whatever it is she has.  Don't even get me started on her posture.  We watch the Kennedy Center Honors every year, and she was a presenter for, I think, last year.  Stunning.


----------



## arabesques

prepster said:


> A question for all you CBT'ers... I know we buy earrings we like without necessarily thinking about age etc. etc., but I have noticed that my style idol, Christine Baranski, has recently taken to wearing large, thin hoop earrings and she looks terrific.  I've seen her several times promoting a new show she's in, and she has even worn them with suits.  Granted she is in an artistic field, so it may not work for the doctors and lawyers out there.  Hoops seem to add a young, vibrant vibe... do we have thoughts?



Hi Cafe Ladies—I've been enjoying the various conversations here...

Prepster, I'd love to share _mon avis _on this topic close to my heart.  I wear my two pairs of hoops (H Initiale & H Loop GM) whenever I'm angling for a youthful vibe, and now that it's summer (with summer dresses and cropped Issey Miyake pleated trousers), I'll be wearing them all the time.  I swear they take off the wrinkles!

I work in two creative fields, publishing and art, so I don't have to navigate the rigor of a serious vibe, but still I believe thin hoops are so very classic... Surely it would work with the right pair.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> She is.  It sounds so cliche to say, but all she has to do is walk into a room, and she elevates the atmosphere.  But she also seems like fun--the kind of person that I would want to be around in the hope of absorbing some of whatever it is she has.  Don't even get me started on her posture.  We watch the Kennedy Center Honors every year, and she was a presenter for, I think, last year.  Stunning.
> 
> View attachment 3716003



Wow, yes. Stunning.


----------



## Mindi B

Hoops are classic, and right now GIANT hoops are especially trendy!  I say yes, especially with more casual outfits.
Because hoop styles are a thing right now, there are lots of fun, unusual iterations (multiple hoops within hoops, hoops with charms and stones and spikes and bars, square or triangular or star-shaped versions, mismatched pairs)--so it's a good time to explore the look.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have to say it almost nauseates me to go into that store at this point. The last time I went in I asked if they had swatches of the new fall leather colors. I am listed to see a garden party in the new pink purple and I wanted to see asphalt. I told the SA I was offered and bought an etain birkin in Paris and I wanted to see how they compare. Right away she said "well we aren't exchanging that bag for you because we have nothing to offer you." I never asked to exchange this bag nor any other bag. I suspect she's annoyed because she knows I'm not beholden to her for my bags and she was putting me in my place. Quite frankly it just made me decide to finally move my US purchases elsewhere. They can keep the garden party, too. Rutabagas.


Is this the same store that offered you your Rouge H bag?


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> Is this the same store that offered you your Rouge H bag?



Yes the only bag that I have purchased from them in four years is the rouge h bag. One was a gift from DH. All of the others came from Paris.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes the only bag that I have purchased from them in four years is the rouge h bag. One was a gift from DH. All of the others came from Paris.


It seemed like the Rouge H bag was the start of a very promising relationship with that boutique.   What'd they do, get in a snit bc yu went to Paris?  I think that's what you were posting but I didn't know it was the Rutabaga boutique.  
An SA of mine from way back was unhappy b/c I got a silver bracelet in NY.   Same difference as you.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I googled. She really is quite fabulous isn't she? I think hoop earrings are a great way to add a youthful accent and yet they are so classic that I think they are appropriate at any age. I say go for it.
> 
> I am trying to get past my dangling earring mental block. I wear them off duty but I don't  feel like they are work appropriate. And yet I could imagine hoops. As long as they were not huge.



Even just the way she stands at the podium, not hunched over the microphone, but back straight and bent at knees and hips.  I'm not sure I'd have the self-posession to think about that. 

There are some pretty smaller chunky hoops out there that might update a suit.  I can see what you're saying about not wanting a lot of swinging dangle. 



lulilu said:


> I have loved Christine Baranski for years.  She is so chic.  I do think that her tv wardrobe is a bit more "out there" than most lawyers I have practiced with, but I love her for it.  As for the big hoops?  Would not wear them to court, but to the office and/or meetings with outside counsel?  I would have, if I did not wear glasses.  I have always found it difficult to wear statement earrings with glasses.  I have multiple holes in each ear and have always worn small gold hoops in them.  I don't wear my hair pulled back or up, so they just blend in with my hair.



I agree.  Her attorney character seems to wear more short necklace, brooch, close-to-the-ear earring combos.  I used to watch her on Sybil, and in other shows and movies, but I've never actually watched The Good Wife.  I guess I should.  Her character wears glasses and I see you're right, she wears more half-hoops and conservative styles.  I'm loving the brooches her character often wears. 



arabesques said:


> Hi Cafe Ladies—I've been enjoying the various conversations here...
> 
> Prepster, I'd love to share _mon avis _on this topic close to my heart.  I wear my two pairs of hoops (H Initiale & H Loop GM) whenever I'm angling for a youthful vibe, and now that it's summer (with summer dresses and cropped Issey Miyake pleated trousers), I'll be wearing them all the time.  I swear they take off the wrinkles!
> 
> I work in two creative fields, publishing and art, so I don't have to navigate the rigor of a serious vibe, but still I believe thin hoops are so very classic... Surely it would work with the right pair.



I think you're right.  But then here's something funny.  I read an article some time ago and the writer said she felt that wearing ANY jewelry ages her.  I thought that was really interesting, and I can see that point too.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> It seemed like the Rouge H bag was the start of a very promising relationship with that boutique.   What'd they do, get in a snit bc yu went to Paris?  I think that's what you were posting but I didn't know it was the Rutabaga boutique.
> An SA of mine from way back was unhappy b/c I got a silver bracelet in NY.   Same difference as you.



Yes. Sounds like the same experience. But it wasn't just that. She really ran hot and cold. Sometimes she would go to the trouble of tracking down a mousseline and sometimes she just couldn't be bothered with anything including gold bracelets. It really was like having a bad boyfriend who played mind games.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> Even just the way she stands at the podium, not hunched over the microphone, but back straight and bent at knees and hips.  I'm not sure I'd have the self-posession to think about that.
> 
> There are some pretty smaller chunky hoops out there that might update a suit.  I can see what you're saying about not wanting a lot of swinging dangle.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Her attorney character seems to wear more short necklace, brooch, close-to-the-ear earring combos.  I used to watch her on Sybil, and in other shows and movies, but I've never actually watched The Good Wife.  I guess I should.  Her character wears glasses and I see you're right, she wears more half-hoops and conservative styles.  I'm loving the brooches her character often wears.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're right.  But then here's something funny.  I read an article some time ago and the writer said she felt that wearing ANY jewelry ages her.  I thought that was really interesting, and I can see that point too.



Oh you must watch the good wife if only for her wardrobe which is amazing. But it was also a great show, if somewhat heart breaking.


----------



## AngelFood

I totally agree. Christine Baranski's clothing on the Good Wife was always so elegant. She was the epitome of class in her appearance.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Regarding SA'S with condescending attitudes:  The customers have the money to spend and they are the SA'S bread and butter.  The SA'S should try to gain favor with the customers, not the other way around.  If an SA acts as if I'm a nuisance, I can easily take my money to another store.


----------



## prepster

So much of elegance I think is just slowing down.  Taking more time to walk, speak or collect oneself.  There is so much pressure to go faster and faster, but then we look like frazzled, unorganized clods.  She seems to gracefully resist the pressure to speed up, so she appears remarkably collected.  She even speaks slowly.  That may be the Juliard training.  I don't remember if we talked about this, but I remember reading an interview with Angelina Jolie talking about having to learn a new way of thinking to play her character in the movie The Tourist.  She said almost every day her note from the director was to "slow down," and let time move around her.  Love that concept.


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> A question for all you CBT'ers... I know we buy earrings we like without necessarily thinking about age etc. etc., but I have noticed that my style idol, Christine Baranski, has recently taken to wearing large, thin hoop earrings and she looks terrific.  I've seen her several times promoting a new show she's in, and she has even worn them with suits.  Granted she is in an artistic field, so it may not work for the doctors and lawyers out there.  Hoops seem to add a young, vibrant vibe... do we have thoughts?



I think it depends on how they harmonize with your hair length.    It is all about proportion and balance.


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> I think it depends on how they harmonize with your hair length.    It is all about proportion and balance.



This is an excellent point.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. Sounds like the same experience. But it wasn't just that. She really ran hot and cold. Sometimes she would go to the trouble of tracking down a mousseline and sometimes she just couldn't be bothered with anything including gold bracelets. It really was like having a bad boyfriend who played mind games.


Moody people really don't belong in a profession serving the public, at least not in a luxury retail store.  Try again in 6 mos.  Maybe she'll have left.   These things happen.   Meanwhile, enjoy the alternative boutiques.  You really should have gotten offered a bag a year at the minimum due to your brand loyalty.  Probably a couple of bags a year, at least.  

 When I had gotten a number of silver bracelets, the manager sat me down and said I should get a bag.   That makes me chuckle.   I love silver and I never thought of getting a bag.  But I did, then, 3.    A good SA or manager should take you to the next level and certainly should do so for someone like you.  It's good business, for Pete's sake.


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *xiangxiang*, nice to see you!


Hi honey! Good to see you too! Your hugs and tummy rubs to Harry have been delivered and happily received the other day! Was thinking about dropping you a line about this.


----------



## EmileH

Madame Bijoux, yes, well said, thank you. 

Thanks eagle. I managed to find a good team of SAs in Paris and to obtain the bags and other things I wanted. The SM at my local store is the only reason I have the rouge h Kelly. I went to a rtw event and my SA was absent due to a family emergency so he helped me and I mentioned loving rouge h and uncommon leathers. 

On a related note...interestingly none of the rtw pieces that I purchased in Paris were available at my local store. They purchased mostly the casual cotton summery pieces. I'm surprised that would sell better here than tailored dressier pieces that can worn year round. I thought the cotton skirts and tops were nice  but of limited utility to me. I'd rather have something that I can dress up or down and layer or not to be multiseason. Summer lasts 3 weeks here.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> So much of elegance I think is just slowing down.  Taking more time to walk, speak or collect oneself.  There is so much pressure to go faster and faster, but then we look like frazzled, unorganized clods.  She seems to gracefully resist the pressure to speed up, so she appears remarkably collected.  She even speaks slowly.  That may be the Juliard training.  I don't remember if we talked about this, but I remember reading an interview with Angelina Jolie talking about having to learn a new way of thinking to play her character in the movie The Tourist.  She said almost every day her note from the director was to "slow down," and let time move around her.  Love that concept.



This is so very true. And life is so much more enjoyable when we slow down just a bit. But how to achieve that in today's world... [emoji848]


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> I think it depends on how they harmonize with your hair length.    It is all about proportion and balance.


And jawline. Christine has that sharp strong jawline. I feel like hoops (and round glasses) do terrible things to my round/chubby cheeks/jaw


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> And jawline. Christine has that sharp strong jawline. I feel like hoops (and round glasses) do terrible things to my round/chubby cheeks/jaw



Genie, cherish those chubby cheeks. I had them too. As we age our faces thin out. I think we chubby cheek girls age well because ours don't look quite so gaunt. Same with oily skin, pita when you are young but a blessing as you age. 

I have only worn smaller hoops. The thought of getting a hoop stuck on something creeps me out. I just can't get past that.


----------



## momasaurus

I suppose y'all saw this: http://www.cbsnews.com/news/380000-...95b4&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> And jawline. Christine has that sharp strong jawline. I feel like hoops (and round glasses) do terrible things to my round/chubby cheeks/jaw





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Genie, cherish those chubby cheeks. I had them too. As we age our faces thin out. I think we chubby cheek girls age well because ours don't look quite so gaunt. Same with oily skin, pita when you are young but a blessing as you age.
> 
> I have only worn smaller hoops. The thought of getting a hoop stuck on something creeps me out. I just can't get past that.



Wow.  Very good points!  She also has a long neck.  She's just tall in general.  The proportion thing is interesting.  You're right Genie.  It's probably important for anyone who wants to be reasonably stylish to figure it out relative to their limb length, height and face shape.  Normal people like you all, get dressed and adding jewelry is the thing that finishes the look.  At barely 5'2", when I add jewelry it seems to just clutter up my lines.  I probably take it off because dangly earrings seem to pull me down, but button earrings--which generally work on any average height person,  create a sort of horizontal "line" across my face that makes your eye stop at earlobe height as opposed to the top of my head.  So it makes me seem even shorter.  I should probably focus more on long necklaces that elongate, and stay in the center of the body.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> I suppose y'all saw this: http://www.cbsnews.com/news/380000-...95b4&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter



Oh yes. I forgot to mention I picked that up. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> Wow.  Very good points!  She also has a long neck.  She's just tall in general.  The proportion thing is interesting.  Normal people like you all, get dressed and adding jewelry is the thing that finishes the look.  On me, when I add jewelry it seems to just clutter up my lines.  I probably take it off because dangly earrings seem to pull me down, but button earrings--which generally work on any average height person,  create a sort of horizontal "line" across my face that makes your eye stop at earlobe height as opposed to the top of my head.  So it makes me seem even shorter.  I should probably focus more on long necklaces that elongate, and stay in the center of the body.



Oh prepster.. I missed something, why are you not "normal?" I mean I know that you are extraordinary in your taste and insight. But you must be referring to something else. Are you very petite? If so I think large hoops would not work for you. Long necklaces are flattering on most people, I think.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh prepster.. I missed something, why are you not "normal?" I mean I know that you are extraordinary in your taste and insight. But you must be referring to something else. Are you very petite? If so I think large hoops would not work for you. Long necklaces are flattering on most people, I think.



Lolol!  Yes, very petite and barely 5'2".  Gee, that sounds so much nicer than abnormally short.    I think you're right.  So much of style is figuring out how to translate what one sees into what works individually.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> Lolol!  Yes, very petite and barely 5'2".  Gee, that sounds so much nicer than abnormally short.    I think you're right.  So much of style is figuring out how to translate what one sees into what works individually.



Oh yes. Forget the hoops. There seems to be a trend toward more delicate jewelry. That's probably an easier trend for you to embrace.. I never would have thought about the button earring issue but that makes perfect sense.


----------



## Mindi B

The idea of "taking one's time" conveying elegance is intriguing.  To me, the key to the Power of Slow is the confidence it projects.  (That's what struck me about Christine Baranski's appearance at that podium--her upright, forward-leaning posture and the way she is openly meeting the eyes of the audience just screamed self-confidence to me.)  Slow suggests an assurance that others will wait for you, will hang on your words until you finish.  I have done zero research, but I bet if the speed of peoples' speech was assessed, say in meetings, men would speak more slowly than women.  Pressured speech and movement indicates anxiety and insecurity ("I'm so unimportant that there's no reason for you to hear me out soletmesaythisrealfast.")
Really interesting subject, prepster.
I. . . will. . . work. . . on. . . slowing. . . down.    Sometimes when we act "as if," the quality we're mimicking actually comes our way!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

momasaurus said:


> I suppose y'all saw this: http://www.cbsnews.com/news/380000-for-a-handbag-hermes-purse-shatters-auction-record/?ftag=COS-05-10aaa0g&utm_campaign=trueAnthem: Trending Content&utm_content=592f8769f1291200073b95b4&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter



Word gets around when you're a collector:  Yesterday, someone I just barely know asked me if I was the one who bought this bag.


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> Word gets around when you're a collector:  Yesterday, someone I just barely know asked me if I was the one who bought this bag.



Haha! I hope it was you. [emoji2]


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha! I hope it was you. [emoji2]


Unfortunately, it was not me.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> Word gets around when you're a collector:  Yesterday, someone I just barely know asked me if I was the one who bought this bag.


You should have told them you actually bought half a dozen of those.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> The idea of "taking one's time" conveying elegance is intriguing.  To me, the key to the Power of Slow is the confidence it projects.  (That's what struck me about Christine Baranski's appearance at that podium--her upright, forward-leaning posture and the way she is openly meeting the eyes of the audience just screamed self-confidence to me.)  Slow suggests an assurance that others will wait for you, will hang on your words until you finish.  I have done zero research, but I bet if the speed of peoples' speech was assessed, say in meetings, men would speak more slowly than women.  Pressured speech and movement indicates anxiety and insecurity ("I'm so unimportant that there's no reason for you to hear me out soletmesaythisrealfast.")
> Really interesting subject, prepster.
> I. . . will. . . work. . . on. . . slowing. . . down.    Sometimes when we act "as if," the quality we're mimicking actually comes our way!



I think everything you have said makes perfect sense (as usual) and is probably quite accurate.  Women are frequently encouraged to be smaller, hurry up, move along--as in...take up less space and time.  DH _never _hurries.  Isn't that crazy?  I don't think it even enters his thinking that the universe would not wait on him to form a thought, speak, act, arrive somewhere, whatever.  And he thinks (I'm guessing) that if he does get there late or circumstances don't provide him enough time, that he'll just deal with it--no biggie.  Lol!  So when a woman defies expectations by speaking slowly, moving slowly and taking up actual physical space it makes people do a double-take.  The funny thing is that he will say to me (when I have some long story or explanation) could you just summarize that for me.   Aaaargh.  It makes me crazy.  I will say "NO.  I can't.  You can just sit there gosh darn it and pay attention."  He just grins.  Lololol. 

I agree about the acting "as if" principle!


----------



## Genie27

Prepster, I'm 5'0. I wear jewelry all the time.  But, I'm slightly top heavy, so very dainty pieces don't work on me. I like mid to chunky for around my fave, and more delicate around my wrists as they are very skinny. 

I enjoy wearing jewelry- sometimes the same pieces for years, then for a while I will rotate all kinds of things. But I will adorn both wrists, neckline and ears. No rings from habit.


----------



## Genie27

prepster said:


> Women are frequently encouraged to be smaller, hurry up, move along--as in...take up less space and time.


Yes!!!  I had to *learn* to take up space - I took an acting class (to learn how), and while I could *see* it from my coach and a couple of class mates, it was very hard work to put into action.

Every now and then, I will notice that I have started to give way again, and I have to re-group.


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi honey! Good to see you too! Your hugs and tummy rubs to Harry have been delivered and happily received the other day! Was thinking about dropping you a line about this.



Hi darling! Many thanks for delivering and so glad to hear they were well received by adorable Harry!


----------



## mistikat

I just finished watching The Young Pope. Weird but interesting. Does anyone have some good binge watching shows they'd recommend?


----------



## prepster

mistikat said:


> I just finished watching The Young Pope. Weird but interesting. Does anyone have some good binge watching shows they'd recommend?



If you like food and or travel:  Chef's Table, and Chef's Table France.  _Phenomenal_ Netflix original series...so addictive.  Also:  Grace and Frankie, Sherlock, The Crown, Medici Masters of Florence (That one is hard to watch just one).


----------



## mistikat

prepster said:


> If you like food and or travel:  Chef's Table, and Chef's Table France.  _*Phenomenal*_ Netflix original series.  Addictive.
> Also:  Grace and Frankie, Sherlock, The Crown, Medici Masters of Florence (That one is hard to watch just one).



Thanks! I've watched Grace and Frankie (live!) and The Crown but will check out the others. I've heard The Keepers is interesting (at least I think that's the name) but haven't really looked into it.


----------



## Newton5817

mistikat said:


> Thanks! I've watched Grace and Frankie (live!) and The Crown but will check out the others. I've heard The Keepers is interesting (at least I think that's the name) but haven't really looked into it.



I have HBO on my iPad and recommend (if you like mystery):

The Jinx
Big, Little Lies
The Night Of


----------



## lulilu

The new season of House of Cards is being released.


----------



## prepster

mistikat said:


> Thanks! I've watched Grace and Frankie (live!) and The Crown but will check out the others. I've heard The Keepers is interesting (at least I think that's the name) but haven't really looked into it.



DH talked me into watching the Medici series one evening.  I didn't think I would like it but it was so good, he went up to bed and I was still watching episodes.  Lots of interesting art, artists and architecture, family rivalries historically based, and the interaction of the Medicis with the Pope and Florence in general.  A lot about Brunelleschi and his dome of the Cathedral and how that got built.



Genie27 said:


> Yes!!!  I had to *learn* to take up space - I took an acting class (to learn how), and while I could *see* it from my coach and a couple of class mates, it was very hard work to put into action.
> 
> Every now and then, I will notice that I have started to give way again, and I have to re-group.



That is interesting Genie, about the acting classes.  I can see how that helps.  Just the way she stands at the podium, as Mindi pointed out with her arms spread wide.  She takes up a lot of space!  Which seems at once confident and surprisingly warm and gracious.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Newton5817 said:


> I have HBO on my iPad and recommend (if you like mystery):
> 
> The Jinx
> Big, Little Lies
> The Night Of


These are very very good series! But my favourite is The Jinx! Brilliant!
The night of is based on an original UK drama and I watched that when it came out in the UK a few years ago.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Genie, cherish those chubby cheeks. I had them too. As we age our faces thin out. I think we chubby cheek girls age well because ours don't look quite so gaunt. Same with oily skin, pita when you are young but a blessing as you age.



I have to remember this - I have chubby cheeks and oily skin! [emoji23]


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> I just finished watching The Young Pope. Weird but interesting. Does anyone have some good binge watching shows they'd recommend?


Boy that was one strange show!  I thought he died at the end so how can they be writing a Young Pope II?  I loved Berlin Station on Epix.  I started watching on a free weekend and then had to sign up just to get the last episodes.  I subsequently canceled it as Epix is really awful with just a bunch of craptoid old movies.

If you get Amazon Prime Video on a Smart TV or tablet,  I would say to watch Fortitude and Harry Bosch.

Just a comment on Christine Baranski. She is blessed with such talent and the figure of a model to boot.  I loved all the clothes she wore on The Good Wife as well as those of JM.  They had a great stylist for the show.  Yes, some of CB's jewelry was over the top, but she was a high power attorney and I thought she should be allowed to wear those things.  lol! 

As for hoop earrings:  I like them and wear them, but not huge JLo size hoops.  I do agree that at a certain size you could have nightmares about being caught on something and you could be dangling by your ear lobes.  I think that size, and shape are individual to the shape of your face and how you wear your hair.  You just have to try them to see what works.  Trial and error.  Just to add that some styles also work better depending on your style and the outfit.


----------



## lulilu

GK, you are right about Christine B's figure and wardrobe.  They must not only have had a great wardrobe designer, but an amazing tailor.  The clothes were immaculately fitted to her amazing body.  And agree re the statement jewelry for a tv lawyer in her position.


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> GK, you are right about Christine B's figure and wardrobe.  They must not only have had a great wardrobe designer, but an amazing tailor.  The clothes were immaculately fitted to her amazing body.  And agree re the statement jewelry for a tv lawyer in her position.


Did you ever see a female attorney dressed even remotely like this when you were at trial?


----------



## lulilu

gracekelly said:


> Did you ever see a female attorney dressed even remotely like this when you were at trial?



No.  Some law firm lawyers (non-trial) at big firms in NY wore expensive clothing, but nothing quite like her.  Trial lawyers (especially govt lawyers) tend to dress more conservatively in court.  In my experience, female attorneys are closely examined by jurors and others.  Non-controversial clothing seems like a good way of not alienating anyone, including the Court.  Of course, I am sure exceptions can be shown, and my experience is solely in federal court.  State courts play by different and sometimes looser rules.


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> No.  Some law firm lawyers (non-trial) at big firms in NY wore expensive clothing, but nothing quite like her.  Trial lawyers (especially govt lawyers) tend to dress more conservatively in court.  In my experience, female attorneys are closely examined by jurors and others.  Non-controversial clothing seems like a good way of not alienating anyone, including the Court.  Of course, I am sure exceptions can be shown, and my experience is solely in federal court.  State courts play by different and sometimes looser rules.


On the show Billions, the female Federal Prosecutor wear simply cut black suits.  Her character comes from wealth, so it is understood that they are all expensive, but under the radar.  
https://thetake.com/character/3035/3535/kate-sacker-fashion


----------



## lulilu

gracekelly said:


> On the show Billions, the female Federal Prosecutor wear simply cut black suits.  Her character comes from wealth, so it is understood that they are all expensive, but under the radar.
> https://thetake.com/character/3035/3535/kate-sacker-fashion



This show is one of my guilty pleasures.  I love all the NY footage and the over-the-top depiction of the USAtty and his office.  But yes, GK, that is how most women dress.  And, in my experience, there are a fair number of wealthy public service attorneys in NYC so they could afford to splash out if they chose to do so.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> I suppose y'all saw this: http://www.cbsnews.com/news/380000-for-a-handbag-hermes-purse-shatters-auction-record/?ftag=COS-05-10aaa0g&utm_campaign=trueAnthem: Trending Content&utm_content=592f8769f1291200073b95b4&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter



Yes.  Is that yours now?  How about a reveal.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh yes. I forgot to mention I picked that up. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



I should read the whole page before posting.   Thought Moma got it.    An auction is certainly a way to make an end run around a SA.

I found myself wondering what kind of person/couple bought this and where and when it will get carried.  Was it purchased for a conspicuous display of wealth or for love of the bag.   Maybe a push present.  Who knows.   

I would be afraid to carry it.   Someone would chop off my arm to get it.   But I suppose the lucky buyer has a security detail.    I would probably just arrange it on table so I could see it from my bed and would just enjoy looking at it.


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> This show is one of my guilty pleasures.  I love all the NY footage and the over-the-top depiction of the USAtty and his office.  But yes, GK, that is how most women dress.  And, in my experience, there are a fair number of wealthy public service attorneys in NYC so they could afford to splash out if they chose to do so.


I am loving Bobby even though he did do a very bad thing with the juice. Contaminating it was way beyond the pale 

As for the spency auction bag,  I think a Sheik/Sheika bought it. Or a nouveau riche idiot.


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> This show is one of my guilty pleasures.  I love all the NY footage and the over-the-top depiction of the USAtty and his office.  But yes, GK, that is how most women dress.  And, in my experience, there are a fair number of wealthy public service attorneys in NYC so they could afford to splash out if they chose to do so.


I love Billions! The 2nd series just finished airing in the UK. I recorded them and binge-watched all episodes. I work in the broader industry of the other side of the setup and I recognise a lot of the traits these characters display in the show in real life. But there are nicer and better people in the industry than those thanks goodness! Love the suits worn by that female prosecutor! She looks smashing in them!


----------



## etoile de mer

Have loved hearing all the program suggestions! Many years ago we cancelled our cable, and we don't have a TV, so unless we buy episodes on iTunes, we're always a bit out of the loop with current programming! 

Currently we're watching:
The Doctor Blake Mysteries - set in Austrailia, via Netflix. Very well done!
Veep - also via Netflix. Just so funny!

Watching Veep, makes me want to start watching Arrested Development again, from start to finish! Tony Hale, the actor who plays Gary on Veep played Buster on Arrested Development. 

And hoping for new episodes of the following, as we've already watched (via iTunes) all available episodes!
Broadchurch
Grantchester
Victoria
The Durrells in Corfu


----------



## Mindi B

Broadchurch Series III coming to BBCA in late June, etoile!


----------



## lulilu

etoile, I wish we got a lot more shows from other countries.


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Have loved hearing all the program suggestions! Many years ago we cancelled our cable, and we don't have a TV, so unless we buy episodes on iTunes, we're always a bit out of the loop with current programming!
> 
> Currently we're watching:
> The Doctor Blake Mysteries - set in Austrailia, via Netflix. Very well done!
> Veep - also via Netflix. Just so funny!
> 
> Watching Veep, makes me want to start watching Arrested Development again, from start to finish! Tony Hale, the actor who plays Gary on Veep played Buster on Arrested Development.
> 
> And hoping for new episodes of the following, as we've already watched (via iTunes) all available episodes!
> Broadchurch
> Grantchester
> Victoria
> The Durrells in Corfu


Veep is hilarious! We are on the latest series of that too. Do you know it's based on a UK series called "the thick of it"? It is also hilarious in a different style.


----------



## etoile de mer

Newton5817 said:


> I have HBO on my iPad and recommend (if you like mystery):
> 
> The Jinx
> Big, Little Lies
> The Night Of



*Newton*, we've watched Big Little Lies, too. I've read all Liane Moriarty's books, so it was fun to see this one come to life. Funny though, for some reason when downloading, we ended up getting the last episode first. While watching it,  I was saying to my husband (somewhat miffed), "Harumph, they really took liberties with this story! In the book, you never find out any of this until the end of the book!"  Figured it out, though, and all was well once the downloading was sorted out! 

The other two, I'm not familiar with, will investigate!


----------



## Mindi B

Doesn't surprise me, xiangxiang.  So many famous "American" shows are versions of previous British programs!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> These are very very good series! But my favourite is The Jinx! Brilliant!
> The night of is based on an original UK drama and I watched that when it came out in the UK a few years ago.



Another vote for The Jinx, will look it up!


----------



## etoile de mer

gracekelly said:


> On the show Billions, the female Federal Prosecutor wear simply cut black suits.  Her character comes from wealth, so it is understood that they are all expensive, but under the radar.
> https://thetake.com/character/3035/3535/kate-sacker-fashion





lulilu said:


> This show is one of my guilty pleasures.  I love all the NY footage and the over-the-top depiction of the USAtty and his office.  But yes, GK, that is how most women dress.  And, in my experience, there are a fair number of wealthy public service attorneys in NYC so they could afford to splash out if they chose to do so.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> I love Billions! The 2nd series just finished airing in the UK. I recorded them and binge-watched all episodes. I work in the broader industry of the other side of the setup and I recognise a lot of the traits these characters display in the show in real life. But there are nicer and better people in the industry than those thanks goodness! Love the suits worn by that female prosecutor! She looks smashing in them!



Thanks so much, hadn't heard of this one, either!


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> Broadchurch Series III coming to BBCA in late June, etoile!



So compelling, *Mindi*, don't you think? Some of the best acting I've seen. Can't wait for more episodes!


----------



## lulilu

etoile, I loved Big Little Lies.  I loved the scenery, the music, the women and the actors who played them.  Funny you should mention the book, as I also read it long ago.  At first, I was offput by the series because the story was so Australian in my visions of it.  But I got past that and ended up really enjoying the series.


----------



## etoile de mer

lulilu said:


> etoile, I wish we got a lot more shows from other countries.



I agree, *lulilu*, we're always looking for new ones. We just seem to enjoy them more!



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Veep is hilarious! We are on the latest series of that too. Do you know it's based on a UK series called "the thick of it"? It is also hilarious in a different style.



Hi *xiang*, no I didn't know!  Will look to see if available here. Have you seen Arrested Development? Same kind of wacky humor (although not about politics).


----------



## Newton5817

etoile de mer said:


> Have loved hearing all the program suggestions! Many years ago we cancelled our cable, and we don't have a TV, so unless we buy episodes on iTunes, we're always a bit out of the loop with current programming!
> 
> Currently we're watching:
> The Doctor Blake Mysteries - set in Austrailia, via Netflix. Very well done!
> Veep - also via Netflix. Just so funny!
> 
> Watching Veep, makes me want to start watching Arrested Development again, from start to finish! Tony Hale, the actor who plays Gary on Veep played Buster on Arrested Development.
> 
> And hoping for new episodes of the following, as we've already watched (via iTunes) all available episodes!
> Broadchurch
> Grantchester
> Victoria
> The Durrells in Corfu


 
Another Netflix series is "The Fall."  There are 3 seasons, but the 1st is the best.


----------



## etoile de mer

lulilu said:


> etoile, I loved Big Little Lies.  I loved the scenery, the music, the women and the actors who played them.  Funny you should mention the book, as I also read it long ago.  At first, I was offput by the series because the story was so Australian in my visions of it.  But I got past that and ended up really enjoying the series.



I felt the same, *lulilu*, I wasn't sure why it needed to be American-ized! Maybe it was purely a production issue. There's talk of another season!



Newton5817 said:


> Another Netflix series is "The Fall."  There are 3 seasons, but the 1st is the best.



Thank you, *Newton*, will look it up!


----------



## Mindi B

etoile, I do love David Tennant.  Just want to hug him.  And give him a sandwich.


----------



## mistikat

Newton5817 said:


> I have HBO on my iPad and recommend (if you like mystery):
> 
> The Jinx
> Big, Little Lies
> The Night Of





lulilu said:


> The new season of House of Cards is being released.





prepster said:


> DH talked me into watching the Medici series one evening.  I didn't think I would like it but it was so good, he went up to bed and I was still watching episodes.  Lots of interesting art, artists and architecture, family rivalries historically based, and the interaction of the Medicis with the Pope and Florence in general.  A lot about Brunelleschi and his dome of the Cathedral and how that got built.
> 
> 
> 
> That is interesting Genie, about the acting classes.  I can see how that helps.  Just the way she stands at the podium, as Mindi pointed out with her arms spread wide.  She takes up a lot of space!  Which seems at once confident and surprisingly warm and gracious.



Thanks - these are great suggestions! I like to do needlepoint while watching TV or listening to a podcast and I was really running out of things to watch - or so I thought!


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> etoile, I do love David Tennant.  Just want to hug him.  And give him a sandwich.



If you aren't familiar with the British comedian Catherine Tate and her Lauren Cooper character, then this will be a treat - so freaking funny.


----------



## mistikat

gracekelly said:


> Boy that was one strange show!  I thought he died at the end so how can they be writing a Young Pope II?  I loved Berlin Station on Epix.  I started watching on a free weekend and then had to sign up just to get the last episodes.  I subsequently canceled it as Epix is really awful with just a bunch of craptoid old movies.
> 
> If you get Amazon Prime Video on a Smart TV or tablet,  I would say to watch Fortitude and Harry Bosch.



I don't think it's going to be a sequel per se; the new season is called The New Pope and no word that Jude Law has been cast.


----------



## gracekelly

Does anyone watch Graham Norton on BBC America?  I don't usually like chat shows, but he is very funny and the format is a bit different.
I have HBO so I guess I should go back and watch The Jinx.

etoile, they are going to have a season 2 of The Durrells in Corfu.


----------



## Mindi B

Mistikat, I am gobsmacked!  I am very familiar with Dr. Who--the series when David Tennant played the doctor and for a time Catharine Tate was companion Donna Noble, but I had no idea she was so famous in her own right!  Sheez, I hate being out of the loop on British entertainment.  I AM bother-Ed.


----------



## mistikat

I adore Catherine Tate! Her Lauren Cooper and posh mum sketches are amazing...!


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Yes.  Is that yours now?  How about a reveal.


LOLOLOLOL. Actually, I am having a few more diamonds installed in the interior, so we will have to wait.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> I should read the whole page before posting.   Thought Moma got it.    An auction is certainly a way to make an end run around a SA.
> 
> I found myself wondering what kind of person/couple bought this and where and when it will get carried.  Was it purchased for a conspicuous display of wealth or for love of the bag.   Maybe a push present.  Who knows.
> 
> I would be afraid to carry it.   Someone would chop off my arm to get it.   But I suppose the lucky buyer has a security detail.    I would probably just arrange it on table so I could see it from my bed and would just enjoy looking at it.


Right, @Pocketbook Pup ! Way to stick it to your Rutabagas!


----------



## momasaurus

mistikat said:


> If you aren't familiar with the British comedian Catherine Tate and her Lauren Cooper character, then this will be a treat - so freaking funny.



I loved her on The Office (U.S.)


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> Mistikat, I am gobsmacked!  I am very familiar with Dr. Who--the series when David Tennant played the doctor and for a time Catharine Tate was companion Donna Noble, but I had no idea she was so famous in her own right!  Sheez, I hate being out of the loop on British entertainment.  I AM bother-Ed.


Catherine Tate is a regular guest on Graham Norton.  She is very funny!  I did not like Dr. Who after Tennant left.  Don't watch it anymore.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Doesn't surprise me, xiangxiang.  So many famous "American" shows are versions of previous British programs!


Yes there are quite a few. Like The Office, which I find the UK version much much funnier than the US version. 
And I am binge watching Mistresses at the moment. The show is also based on the UK version but 3 seasons into it they moved quite far away from the original. The show itself is really a glorified soap opera and I don't normally watch these. But but this one has some really yummy male caste members!  The story line is cheesy as hell and many many holes but hey, the eye candies make up for it!


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> etoile, I loved Big Little Lies.  I loved the scenery, the music, the women and the actors who played them.  Funny you should mention the book, as I also read it long ago.  At first, I was offput by the series because the story was so Australian in my visions of it.  But I got past that and ended up really enjoying the series.


Loved this show too! The scenery is beautiful! Brings back our memories of several trips to that part of the world!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> I agree, *lulilu*, we're always looking for new ones. We just seem to enjoy them more!
> Hi *xiang*, no I didn't know!  Will look to see if available here. Have you seen Arrested Development? Same kind of wacky humor (although not about politics).


No I haven't seen Arrested Development. Will look it up.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Mistikat, I am gobsmacked!  I am very familiar with Dr. Who--the series when David Tennant played the doctor and for a time Catharine Tate was companion Donna Noble, but I had no idea she was so famous in her own right!  Sheez, I hate being out of the loop on British entertainment.  I AM bother-Ed.


Catharine Tate is a very famous comedian here. She had her own comedy shows etc.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Now I hope you girls don't mind some photos of this little fella. Harry really is the happiest dog in the world! But totally useless if you want a guard dog! The other day, I was told he was scared of a big fly in the house! His predecessor would try to catch one while he was distressed by it! 
This was him begging for another paper bag after already destroyed one.


----------



## EmileH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Now I hope you girls don't mind some photos of this little fella. Harry really is the happiest dog in the world! But totally useless if you want a guard dog! The other day, I was told he was scared of a big fly in the house! His predecessor would try to catch one while he was distressed by it!
> This was him begging for another paper bag after already destroyed one.
> View attachment 3717391
> 
> View attachment 3717390



Awww! Harry. So adorable.

Sorry guys I don't watch much TV. I only allow myself to watch while in the treadmill so I like something light to watch when I do.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Awww! Harry. So adorable.
> 
> Sorry guys I don't watch much TV. I only allow myself to watch while in the treadmill so I like something light to watch when I do.


He is a sweetie isn't he!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, xiangxiang, I just want to hug Harry.  He absolutely looks like the sweetheart you describe.  Aw, Harry, I'll protect you from the big fly! 
Happy dogs make me happy.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Oh, xiangxiang, I just want to hug Harry.  He absolutely looks like the sweetheart you describe.  Aw, Harry, I'll protect you from the big fly!
> Happy dogs make me happy.


 You are such a sweetie!


----------



## momasaurus

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Now I hope you girls don't mind some photos of this little fella. Harry really is the happiest dog in the world! But totally useless if you want a guard dog! The other day, I was told he was scared of a big fly in the house! His predecessor would try to catch one while he was distressed by it!
> This was him begging for another paper bag after already destroyed one.
> View attachment 3717391
> 
> View attachment 3717390


Look at that face! And the little mess behind him, LOL. I was about to compliment your cool trousers, but I guess that's the bedspread, right? HAHA! I would totally wear that.


----------



## chicinthecity777

momasaurus said:


> Look at that face! And the little mess behind him, LOL. I was about to compliment your cool trousers, but I guess that's the bedspread, right? HAHA! I would totally wear that.


LOL! I am glad someone noticed the mess he's already made! He was trying to make nothing of it! If anything, he thought it wasn't enough mess!
Hahaha on the "cool trousers"! I can totally see them now! Yes it's the bed cover.


----------



## lulilu

Harry seems pretty proud of his prowess over the paper bag.  Look at that smile!


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> Harry seems pretty proud of his prowess over the paper bag.  Look at that smile!


Oh yes he is a cheeky monkey all right!


----------



## etoile de mer

mistikat said:


> Thanks - these are great suggestions! I like to do needlepoint while watching TV or listening to a podcast and I was really running out of things to watch - or so I thought!



When I'm in the kitchen or doing chores around the house, I usually have the radio on. I love so many of the programs on NPR. If i miss a good one, I'll listen to the podcast later. Here are are a few of my favorites:

Fresh Air - conversations with Terri Gross
Here's the Thing - conversations with Alec Baldwin
RadioLab - described as a show about curiosity, bringing together science, philosophy, and human experience
Wait Wait Don't Tell Me - very funny quiz show about current news
Freakonomics - lots of interesting topics related to economics
Says You! - funny quiz show about words and wordplay


----------



## etoile de mer

gracekelly said:


> Catherine Tate is a regular guest on Graham Norton.  She is very funny!  I did not like Dr. Who after Tennant left.  Don't watch it anymore.



I don't know the Graham Norton show, will look it up! Speaking of talk shows, the crazy, silly Jiminy Glick show was very funny. Martin Short interviews celebrities while portraying his character Jiminy Glick.


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yes there are quite a few. Like The Office, which I find the UK version much much funnier than the US version.
> And I am binge watching Mistresses at the moment. The show is also based on the UK version but 3 seasons into it they moved quite far away from the original. The show itself is really a glorified soap opera and I don't normally watch these. But but this one has some really yummy male caste members!  The story line is cheesy as hell and many many holes but hey, the eye candies make up for it!







xiangxiang0731 said:


> Loved this show too! The scenery is beautiful! Brings back our memories of several trips to that part of the world!



I love that part of CA, so beautiful! Plus Carmel is extremely dog friendly!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Now I hope you girls don't mind some photos of this little fella. Harry really is the happiest dog in the world! But totally useless if you want a guard dog! The other day, I was told he was scared of a big fly in the house! His predecessor would try to catch one while he was distressed by it!
> This was him begging for another paper bag after already destroyed one.
> View attachment 3717391
> 
> View attachment 3717390



Darling Harry!!  Love him so much! He has a growing international fan club, my husband just joined this AM.  But when my DH looked closer and saw the debris in the background, he said it looked like Harry had been snacking on the woodwork!  I assured him that our Harry is a complete angel , and that he'd just been helping out around the house, by shredding paper.


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Darling Harry!!  Love him so much! He has a growing international fan club, my husband just joined this AM.  But when my DH looked closer and saw the debris in the background, he said it looked like Harry had been snacking on the woodwork!  I assured him that our Harry is a complete angel , and that he'd just been helping out around the house, by shredding paper.


Honey, you are absolutely right! it was really just paper he shredded. There were several paper shopping bags and the debris were from one of them. Of course he would be punished if he chewed any woodwork.


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Honey, you are absolutely right! it was really just paper he shredded. There were several paper shopping bags and the debris we're from one of them. Of course he would be punished if he chewed any woodwork.



Hi *xiang,* he knows from my previous chats about Harry, that he's a complete angel! He was just being silly...bad joke!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *xiang,* he knows from my previous chats about Harry, that he's a complete angel! He was just being silly.


 hi sweetie, Harry is generally very good natured and very biddable but he has his moments for sure! He is after all very spoilt! Complete angel? Maybe 99%.


----------



## nicole0612

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Oh yes he is a cheeky monkey all right!



What a beautiful dog!


----------



## nicole0612

etoile de mer said:


> When I'm in the kitchen or doing chores around the house, I usually have the radio on. I love so many of the programs on NPR. If i miss a good one, I'll listen to the podcast later. Here are are a few of my favorites:
> 
> Fresh Air - conversations with Terri Gross
> Here's the Thing - conversations with Alec Baldwin
> RadioLab - described as a show about curiosity, bringing together science, philosophy, and human experience
> Wait Wait Don't Tell Me - very funny quiz show about current news
> Freakonomics - lots of interesting topics related to economics
> Says You! - funny quiz show about words and wordplay



You and me both, sister!!
I can tell what time of day it is by what is on NPR, I do the podcasts and the phone app too (3 local NPR channels yahoo!).
We don't get the Alec Baldwin show! I love previews I've heard though.
My favorites:
Fresh Air, I listen to it every day while running after work. 
All things considered
Says you
Wait wait don't tell me
Science Friday
Freakonomics
Radiolab
Selected shorts
Snap judgment
This American life
TED radio hour
Really, all Sunday is the best shows all day!

I really miss: the show with the "History Guys!!" and the Canadian show with "Dave and Morley" where the host just passed away a few months ago (I listed to that show since I was a little child with my mom in the car).

I can't stand: A Prairie Home Companion. Though it is so much better with the new host, he makes it more lighthearted at least, though it's still not for me. The original version was truly unbearable in my opinion! When I was younger I applied to adopt 2 cats from the humane society (who are sadly no longer with us). In Seattle many cats and dogs live in foster homes instead of at the shelter while waiting to be adopted. I went to the cat foster mom's house and there were 27492938733 cats in a one-story house, it smelled like cats, it was absolutely freezing cold because it was winter and 1/4 of people in Seattle are too environmentally conscious to use any significant amount of power, and while I played with the cats for an hour or two (in the freezing cold and smelly house) to get to know them, A Prairie Home Companion played from the woman's radio, and that is really the only person who I can imagine enjoying that show!


----------



## Mindi B

Running every day after work while listening to NPR.
Yeah, I do stuff like that.
Currently I am finishing a cocktail and a chocolate chip cookie while watching truTV.
Same thing, really.


----------



## momasaurus

nicole0612 said:


> You and me both, sister!!
> I can tell what time of day it is by what is on NPR, I do the podcasts and the phone app too (3 local NPR channels yahoo!).
> We don't get the Alec Baldwin show! I love previews I've heard though.
> My favorites:
> Fresh Air, I listen to it every day while running after work.
> All things considered
> Says you
> Wait wait don't tell me
> Science Friday
> Freakonomics
> Radiolab
> Selected shorts
> Snap judgment
> This American life
> TED radio hour
> Really, all Sunday is the best shows all day!
> 
> I really miss: the show with the "History Guys!!" and the Canadian show with "Dave and Morley" where the host just passed away a few months ago (I listed to that show since I was a little child with my mom in the car).
> 
> I can't stand: A Prairie Home Companion. Though it is so much better with the new host, he makes it more lighthearted at least, though it's still not for me. The original version was truly unbearable in my opinion! When I was younger I applied to adopt 2 cats from the humane society (who are sadly no longer with us). In Seattle many cats and dogs live in foster homes instead of at the shelter while waiting to be adopted. I went to the cat foster mom's house and there were 27492938733 cats in a one-story house, it smelled like cats, *it was absolutely freezing cold because it was winter and 1/4 of people in Seattle are too environmentally conscious to use any significant amount of power,* and while I played with the cats for an hour or two (in the freezing cold and smelly house) to get to know them, A Prairie Home Companion played from the woman's radio, and that is really the only person who I can imagine enjoying that show!



ROFL!!!!! For sure. That story is hilarious. I can't stand that show, even though friends have been on it and say it's all lovely. Ugh. My ex was from Minnesota and he would listen to it in the car. He would be weeping and laughing and I would be barfing.


----------



## Mindi B

I think Garrison Keillor is a talent, but I've lived in MN and I couldn't stand that show.  It was like watching paint dry, with commentary.


----------



## etoile de mer

nicole0612 said:


> You and me both, sister!!
> I can tell what time of day it is by what is on NPR, I do the podcasts and the phone app too (3 local NPR channels yahoo!).
> We don't get the Alec Baldwin show! I love previews I've heard though.
> My favorites:
> Fresh Air, I listen to it every day while running after work.
> All things considered
> Says you
> Wait wait don't tell me
> Science Friday
> Freakonomics
> Radiolab
> Selected shorts
> Snap judgment
> This American life
> TED radio hour
> Really, all Sunday is the best shows all day!
> 
> I really miss: the show with the "History Guys!!" and the Canadian show with "Dave and Morley" where the host just passed away a few months ago (I listed to that show since I was a little child with my mom in the car).
> 
> I can't stand: A Prairie Home Companion. Though it is so much better with the new host, he makes it more lighthearted at least, though it's still not for me. The original version was truly unbearable in my opinion! When I was younger I applied to adopt 2 cats from the humane society (who are sadly no longer with us). In Seattle many cats and dogs live in foster homes instead of at the shelter while waiting to be adopted. I went to the cat foster mom's house and there were 27492938733 cats in a one-story house, it smelled like cats, it was absolutely freezing cold because it was winter and 1/4 of people in Seattle are too environmentally conscious to use any significant amount of power, and while I played with the cats for an hour or two (in the freezing cold and smelly house) to get to know them, A Prairie Home Companion played from the woman's radio, and that is really the only person who I can imagine enjoying that show!



My NPR sister!  "Here's the Thing" has a podcast, so you can listen that way! I love his interviews, he's such a genuine soul.

Any "Car Talk" fans? I remember being in the car with my sister in the 80s, and her saying, "you have to listen to this radio show about car repair"!  And I was saying, "really"? We loved those two, so funny and smart, and I think only they could make a show about car repairs so entertaining!


----------



## Mindi B

Click and Clack the Tappet Brothers!  Loved "Car Talk."


----------



## nicole0612

Mindi B said:


> Running every day after work while listening to NPR.
> Yeah, I do stuff like that.
> Currently I am finishing a cocktail and a chocolate chip cookie while watching truTV.
> Same thing, really.



Haha that sounds fabulous!


----------



## nicole0612

momasaurus said:


> ROFL!!!!! For sure. That story is hilarious. I can't stand that show, even though friends have been on it and say it's all lovely. Ugh. My ex was from Minnesota and he would listen to it in the car. He would be weeping and laughing and I would be barfing.



LOLOL!!!
That story about you and your ex in the car is so funny! I would be puking also!


----------



## nicole0612

etoile de mer said:


> My NPR sister!  "Here's the Thing" has a podcast, so you can listen that way! I love his interviews, he's such a genuine soul.
> 
> Any "Car Talk" fans? I remember being in the car with my sister in the 80s, and her saying, "you have to listen to this radio show about car repair"!  And I was saying, "really"? We loved those two, so funny and smart, and I think only they could make a show about car repairs so entertaining!





Mindi B said:


> Click and Clack the Tappet Brothers!  Loved "Car Talk."



I will check out the podcast!! Thanks! I listen to the podcasts while doing my bedtime routine 

I also looooovvvveeeddd car talk. Their laughter was so infectious! 

I think the sincerity (whether a serious or comedy program) is one of the things that appeals to me the most about programs on NPR.


----------



## momasaurus

Mindi B said:


> Click and Clack the Tappet Brothers!  Loved "Car Talk."



Oh gosh, me too. When they would make you imitate the sound your ailing car was making LOLOL


----------



## nicole0612

momasaurus said:


> Oh gosh, me too. When they would make you imitate the sound your ailing car was making LOLOL



Haha yes! Mimicking a different sound for each potential car problem!


----------



## prepster

I miss Car Talk.  Love those guys.  Very funny.  I think you have to be a church-going Lutheran, maybe Norwegian, and possibly from a small town in Minnesota, Wisconsin, North or South Dakota or Northern Michigan to get Garrison Keillor's jokes.  Lol!  If you're all three it's uproariously funny.  "There's no first class on Lutheran Air.  Meals are potluck and the plane will not land until the budget is met."  And, "If God had meant you to use a cell phone, he would have put your mouth on the side of your head."


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> I miss Car Talk.  Love those guys.  Very funny.  I think you have to be a church-going Lutheran, maybe Norwegian, and possibly from a small town in Minnesota, Wisconsin, North or South Dakota or Northern Michigan to get Garrison Keillor's jokes.  Lol!  If you're all three it's uproariously funny.  "There's no first class on Lutheran Air.  Meals are potluck and the plane will not land until the budget is met."  And, "If God had meant you to use a cell phone, he would have put your mouth on the side of your head."


GAH!   I had forgotten about Prairie Home Companion.


----------



## etoile de mer

momasaurus said:


> Oh gosh, me too. When they would make you imitate the sound your ailing car was making LOLOL





nicole0612 said:


> Haha yes! Mimicking a different sound for each potential car problem!



I especially loved when they gave relationship advice!


----------



## etoile de mer

prepster said:


> I miss Car Talk.  Love those guys.  Very funny.  I think you have to be a church-going Lutheran, maybe Norwegian, and possibly from a small town in Minnesota, Wisconsin, North or South Dakota or Northern Michigan to get Garrison Keillor's jokes.  Lol!  If you're all three it's uproariously funny.  "There's no first class on Lutheran Air.  Meals are potluck and the plane will not land until the budget is met."  And, "If God had meant you to use a cell phone, he would have put your mouth on the side of your head."



Years ago, I visited an older woman once per week, to chat and provide some company. She had a Norwegian background, and from all she shared of her childhood and parents, I found some of the skits to be very funny. I also enjoyed some of the political humor, and the sound effects guy was amazing. Garrison Keillor has a very droll sense of humor, and I enjoy dry wit. Parts of the show just weren't my cup of tea, but some of it was fun.


----------



## etoile de mer

I'm afraid some of our friends across the pond and elsewhere may not know of any of the NPR (National Public Radio) shows we're all chatting about! Curious to know if any of them are broadcast elsewhere.

Posting these cartoons that I snapped pics of, while waiting at my chiropractor's office a few weeks ago! 
Both from The New Yorker.


----------



## mistikat

etoile de mer said:


> I'm afraid some of our friends across the pond and elsewhere may not know of any of the NPR (National Public Radio) shows we're all chatting about! Curious to know if any of them are broadcast elsewhere.
> 
> Posting these cartoons that I snapped pics of, while waiting at my chiropractor's office a few weeks ago!
> Both from The New Yorker.
> 
> View attachment 3718233
> 
> View attachment 3718234



That last cartoon feels like me, right now. I have to get up early so I should go to bed. But ... I'm still sitting on the couch.


----------



## etoile de mer

MoMA is such a great source for thoughtfully, and beautifully designed items. We recently bought this fun clock for our kitchen.


----------



## lulilu

Cool clock.  Looks great against the green paint.


----------



## mistikat

I love the MOMA store. The only thing that's kept me from getting some of the furniture is the impracticality of shipping, but I've done plenty of damage at their jewellery counters.


----------



## imagineme

prepster said:


> I miss Car Talk.  Love those guys.  Very funny.  I think you have to be a church-going Lutheran, maybe Norwegian, and possibly from a small town in Minnesota, Wisconsin, North or South Dakota or Northern Michigan to get Garrison Keillor's jokes.  Lol!  If you're all three it's uproariously funny.  "There's no first class on Lutheran Air.  Meals are potluck and the plane will not land until the budget is met."  And, "If God had meant you to use a cell phone, he would have put your mouth on the side of your head."



True, I am small town, Wisconsin, Norwegian and Lutheran 
You hit the nail on the head!!
But All Things Considered is my favorite followed closely by Wait Wait


----------



## etoile de mer

lulilu said:


> Cool clock.  Looks great against the green paint.



Thanks so much, *lulilu*, we looked everywhere for one we liked!  Our house was built in the 20s and is a stucco bungalow. It seems so many items are super-sized now, it can be a bit of a hunt to find things that fit the scale of our rooms!


----------



## etoile de mer

mistikat said:


> I love the MOMA store. The only thing that's kept me from getting some of the furniture is the impracticality of shipping, but I've done plenty of damage at their jewellery counters.



*mistikat*, I love museum stores! A great place to find books, too. I love art history, and I've found some of my favorites while browsing.


----------



## etoile de mer

imagineme said:


> True, I am small town, Wisconsin, Norwegian and Lutheran
> You hit the nail on the head!!
> But All Things Considered is my favorite followed closely by Wait Wait



Hi *imagineme*, the skit where the son would call home, or his mother would call him...the mother was unbearable to me, but when the father would get on the line, it so perfectly reminded me of conversations I'd have with my Uncle from Vermont. He'd literally provide one word answers, and a painful wracking of my mind would ensue about how to engage him further! He was very sweet, but chatty he was not!

I especially love Scott Simon on Saturday Weekend Edition. When he was away recently, I was saying to my DH, "Gee I hope Scott's okay".   We've been listening for so long, they all feel like family!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

etoile de mer said:


> I felt the same, *lulilu*, I wasn't sure why it needed to be American-ized! Maybe it was purely a production issue. There's talk of another season!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *Newton*, will look it up!





gracekelly said:


> Does anyone watch Graham Norton on BBC America?  I don't usually like chat shows, but he is very funny and the format is a bit different.
> I have HBO so I guess I should go back and watch The Jinx.
> 
> etoile, they are going to have a season 2 of The Durrells in Corfu.



Season 2 of the Durrells is currently on UK TV on a Sunday night if anyone has itv player access.


----------



## etoile de mer

CapriTrotteur said:


> Season 2 of the Durrells is currently on UK TV on a Sunday night if anyone has itv player access.



Hi *CapriTrotteur*, nice to see you! Glad to hear, hopefully it will come to iTunes, soon! Love it, just so sweet and funny!


----------



## prepster

etoile de mer said:


> MoMA is such a great source for thoughtfully, and beautifully designed items. We recently bought this fun clock for our kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 3719317
> 
> View attachment 3719318



Oh my, what is that fabulous green paint?  Do you mind sharing?


----------



## CapriTrotteur

mistikat said:


> Thanks - these are great suggestions! I like to do needlepoint while watching TV or listening to a podcast and I was really running out of things to watch - or so I thought!


Hey mistikat, I am also a needlepointer!
I find that I listen to things rather than watch when I am doing a complicated pattern.
My DH is always saying, that I "see" a completely different story to him when I am stitching.
Another couple of Brit drama's which are good:-
Ripper Street
Peaky Blinders
Line of Duty


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> I'm afraid some of our friends across the pond and elsewhere may not know of any of the NPR (National Public Radio) shows we're all chatting about! Curious to know if any of them are broadcast elsewhere.


When my SO and I used to go to the US a lot more a few years back, we travelled a lot through Arizona and California. We spent a lot of time driving in the SUV so we listened to radio a lot. We came across this late night radio program called The Phil Hendrie Show. We had never heard it before and didn't know it was all set up and performed at first. So we thought it was a genuine phone-in show. I remember he had this character who was "a gay man and a gay journalist" would phone in to say some thing with rather radical views and some Christian housewife would phone-in and have a massive argument with him. I remember we sat in our car killing ourselves laughing with tears in our eyes after we already reached our hotel from dinner somewhere. We were debating whether the phone-ins were real or not. Then we decided it simply couldn't be real. We then looked him up and saw that he played all these characters himself! He was so good with different voices. It would be very hard to tell they were done by one person if it wasn't for the ridiculous and hilarious conversations! When we came back to the UK, we looked it up and some of his shows were available as podcasts.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

gracekelly said:


> Does anyone watch Graham Norton on BBC America?  I don't usually like chat shows, but he is very funny and the format is a bit different.
> I have HBO so I guess I should go back and watch The Jinx.
> 
> etoile, they are going to have a season 2 of The Durrells in Corfu.


DH & I love Graham Norton, it is our major chat show over here broadcast on a Friday night.
The main rival is Jonathan Ross who used to have the slot but got bounced to ITV after a scandal......


----------



## CapriTrotteur

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I love Billions! The 2nd series just finished airing in the UK. I recorded them and binge-watched all episodes. I work in the broader industry of the other side of the setup and I recognise a lot of the traits these characters display in the show in real life. But there are nicer and better people in the industry than those thanks goodness! Love the suits worn by that female prosecutor! She looks smashing in them!


Hey Xiang, good to see you in Cafe again.
Sending hugs your way.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Mindi B said:


> Mistikat, I am gobsmacked!  I am very familiar with Dr. Who--the series when David Tennant played the doctor and for a time Catharine Tate was companion Donna Noble, but I had no idea she was so famous in her own right!  Sheez, I hate being out of the loop on British entertainment.  I AM bother-Ed.


Hey Mind, let me know if you need updating on anything, I will be the British Correspondent!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Awww! Harry. So adorable.
> 
> Sorry guys I don't watch much TV. I only allow myself to watch while in the treadmill so I like something light to watch when I do.


I love the Amazon Fire stick for when I am cross-training.
Nashville & Empire are my current watches whilst exercising.
I get to watch stuff that DH is not remotely interested in whilst pounding the pounds so to speak.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

etoile de mer said:


> I'm afraid some of our friends across the pond and elsewhere may not know of any of the NPR (National Public Radio) shows we're all chatting about! Curious to know if any of them are broadcast elsewhere.
> 
> Posting these cartoons that I snapped pics of, while waiting at my chiropractor's office a few weeks ago!
> Both from The New Yorker.
> 
> View attachment 3718233
> 
> View attachment 3718234


Hey Etoile, no not heard of NPR, I don't think we can get it over here.


----------



## chicinthecity777

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hey Xiang, good to see you in Cafe again.
> Sending hugs your way.


Same to you dear!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Hey all, Sorry for the spate of posting ladies, I have been IT less for a couple of weeks now and have wrestled DH for his iPad tonight so am catching up.
Big sports day here so I am good for a bit, Isle of Man TT has started today and MotoGP from Mugello.
I am making the most whilst he is otherwise engaged.


----------



## chicinthecity777

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hey all, Sorry for the spate of posting ladies, I have been IT less for a couple of weeks now and have wrestled DH for his iPad tonight so am catching up.
> Big sports day here so I am good for a bit, Isle of Man TT has started today and MotoGP from Mugello.
> I am making the most whilst he is otherwise engaged.


Honey, good to see you here! So you are a sports widow for a bit? I get it too every now and then.


----------



## Mindi B

Capri, thank you!  I so miss British tv (and theater and radio and pubs and the Tube and and and)!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Capri, thank you!  I so miss British tv (and theater and radio and pubs and the Tube and and and)!


Honey, you are a true anglophile! Hee hee!


----------



## EmileH

CapriTrotteur said:


> I love the Amazon Fire stick for when I am cross-training.
> Nashville & Empire are my current watches whilst exercising.
> I get to watch stuff that DH is not remotely interested in whilst pounding the pounds so to speak.



Yes, exactly. A good time to fully control the remote. I will have to look into these programs. I need a new series soon. Thank you.


----------



## momasaurus

Anyone else re-watching the old Twin Peaks? I'm doing this before I watch the new thing. It's every bit as baffling and brilliant as the first time, which I was trying to watch while pregnant and then nursing a newborn, but I am no longer expecting anything to make sense, so enjoying it more, LOL.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Anyone else re-watching the old Twin Peaks? I'm doing this before I watch the new thing. It's every bit as baffling and brilliant as the first time, which I was trying to watch while pregnant and then nursing a newborn, but I am no longer expecting anything to make sense, so enjoying it more, LOL.



I am television illiterate. I have never seen it. Treadmill worthy? If you can do all that and follow the plot I think I can probably manage it. [emoji23]


----------



## etoile de mer

prepster said:


> Oh my, what is that fabulous green paint?  Do you mind sharing?



Hi *prepster,* thank you! 

I wish I could share a simple paint chip number. I'm afraid the info below may to sound like gibberish, as I custom mixed it! And my room photo is making it look a bit darker than it really is. But as I know you paint, and probably enjoy this type of challenge, here goes:

Do you by chance have the Maratha Stewart Fine Paints of Europe paint chips from the 90s? The colors were formulated for Schreuder paints, but back when we chose this color for our dining room (late 90s), we asked our local paint store to color match using Benjamin Moore Regal Wall Satin. We chose the Martha Stewart chip called Porcelain Green from the Araucana collection. (Unfortunately I can't find the formula they used to recreate it in Ben Moore!)

So that was the starting point. But as we started painting, it felt too cool and dark for our north facing dining room. So I started mixing in small amounts of a slightly, creamy white shade of Benjamin Moore Regal Wall Satin into the green until it felt right. We used Ben Moore PO-49.

So the recipe ended up being:
1 gallon + 1 quart of the porcelain green
+ 7 3/4 cups of the white, PO-49

Thankfully we have a small bucket for touch-ups, but as it's older it's not a great match now. I really like the color, but I've dreaded trying to recreate it! Assuming they can still make it, I'd likely start with the green from Fine Paints, and then lighten/warm it up with one of their whites.

Photo below shows front and back of the Porcelain Green chip, reverse of the creamy white chip, and at the bottom, a chip I'd made of the resulting color.

So, I'm not sure if this was at all helpful, it's likely easier to just go find a nice shade of celadon green!

PS - Sorry everyone else if you slogged through this, and it was like watching paint dry!  I love this sort of thing, but not everyone does!


----------



## cremel

lulilu said:


> The new season of House of Cards is being released.



Like to watch this one too. We usually wait till the end of the season then we watch several episodes together...


----------



## etoile de mer

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hey mistikat, I am also a needlepointer!
> I find that I listen to things rather than watch when I am doing a complicated pattern.
> My DH is always saying, that I "see" a completely different story to him when I am stitching.
> Another couple of Brit drama's which are good:-
> Ripper Street
> Peaky Blinders
> Line of Duty



I haven't heard of any of these, will investigate, thank you!


----------



## cremel

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hey all, Sorry for the spate of posting ladies, I have been IT less for a couple of weeks now and have wrestled DH for his iPad tonight so am catching up.
> Big sports day here so I am good for a bit, Isle of Man TT has started today and MotoGP from Mugello.
> I am making the most whilst he is otherwise engaged.



Good to see you again.  [emoji1]

Same here. Busy catching up way too many emails at work after vacation.


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> When my SO and I used to go to the US a lot more a few years back, we travelled a lot through Arizona and California. We spent a lot of time driving in the SUV so we listened to radio a lot. We came across this late night radio program called The Phil Hendrie Show. We had never heard it before and didn't know it was all set up and performed at first. So we thought it was a genuine phone-in show. I remember he had this character who was "a gay man and a gay journalist" would phone in to say some thing with rather radical views and some Christian housewife would phone-in and have a massive argument with him. I remember we sat in our car killing ourselves laughing with tears in our eyes after we already reached our hotel from dinner somewhere. We were debating whether the phone-ins were real or not. Then we decided it simply couldn't be real. We then looked him up and saw that he played all these characters himself! He was so good with different voices. It would be very hard to tell they were done by one person if it wasn't for the ridiculous and hilarious conversations! When we came back to the UK, we looked it up and some of his shows were available as podcasts.




*xiangxiang*, I loved your description of listening to this!  I've never heard of him, sounds very funny! I've just found the podcasts and look forward to listening!


----------



## eagle1002us

mistikat said:


> I love the MOMA store. The only thing that's kept me from getting some of the furniture is the impracticality of shipping, but I've done plenty of damage at their jewellery counters.


MOMA has nice jewelry?   Must check that out when I'm next there.  Ever hear of Macklowe gallery?  Apparently the jewelry group, ASJRA, that I sometimes hang with, goes on field trip visits to it when they do something in NY.


----------



## etoile de mer

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hey Etoile, no not heard of NPR, I don't think we can get it over here.



Hi *Capri,* if any of the shows I mentioned sound interesting, they're all available on podcast.


----------



## etoile de mer

momasaurus said:


> Anyone else re-watching the old Twin Peaks? I'm doing this before I watch the new thing. It's every bit as baffling and brilliant as the first time, which I was trying to watch while pregnant and then nursing a newborn, but I am no longer expecting anything to make sense, so enjoying it more, LOL.



*moma*, we'd missed it when originally on and decided to watch it recently. Very weird, which I was expecting, but we could only take it for a while and then had to stop watching! I don't remember what the tipping point was!


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I am television illiterate. I have never seen it. Treadmill worthy? If you can do all that and follow the plot I think I can probably manage it. [emoji23]


It's pretty bizarre. Don't know what your treadmill experience is like. It might be too.....just too....David Lynch. Watch with DH.


----------



## momasaurus

etoile de mer said:


> *moma*, we'd missed it when originally on and decided to watch it recently. Very weird, which I was expecting, but we could only take it for a while and then had to stop watching! I don't remember what the tipping point was!


Yes, season two went on and on. I'm curious about the new series.


----------



## prepster

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *prepster,* thank you!
> 
> I wish I could share a simple paint chip number. I'm afraid the info below may to sound like gibberish, as I custom mixed it! And my room photo is making it look a bit darker than it really is. But as I know you paint, and probably enjoy this type of challenge, here goes:
> 
> Do you by chance have the Maratha Stewart Fine Paints of Europe paint chips from the 90s? The colors were formulated for Schreuder paints, but back when we chose this color for our dining room (late 90s), we asked our local paint store to color match using Benjamin Moore Regal Wall Satin. We chose the Martha Stewart chip called Porcelain Green from the Araucana collection. (Unfortunately I can't find the formula they used to recreate it in Ben Moore!)
> 
> So that was the starting point. But as we started painting, it felt too cool and dark for our north facing dining room. So I started mixing in small amounts of a slightly, creamy white shade of Benjamin Moore Regal Wall Satin into the green until it felt right. We used Ben Moore PO-49.
> 
> So the recipe ended up being:
> 1 gallon + 1 quart of the porcelain green
> + 7 3/4 cups of the white, PO-49
> 
> Thankfully we have a small bucket for touch-ups, but as it's older it's not a great match now. I really like the color, but I've dreaded trying to recreate it! Assuming they can still make it, I'd likely start with the green from Fine Paints, and then lighten/warm it up with one of their whites.
> 
> Photo below shows front and back of the Porcelain Green chip, reverse of the creamy white chip, and at the bottom, a chip I'd made of the resulting color.
> 
> So, I'm not sure if this was at all helpful, it's likely easier to just go find a nice shade of celadon green!
> 
> PS - Sorry everyone else if you slogged through this, and it was like watching paint dry!  I love this sort of thing, but not everyone does!
> 
> View attachment 3720271



Thank you very much!  It is such a perfect green.  I love how you tweaked the original color

Speaking of green.... another green I adore is that amazing Laduree Green.  I've always thought they should sell paint along with macarons.  Or Sherwin Williams or Benjamin Moore should license their green, blue and pink.  Fine Paints of Europe is doing a terrific green that may be very similar to the Martha Green, called "Retro Metro."  Does this look anything close to your green?


----------



## lulilu

cremel said:


> Like to watch this one too. We usually wait till the end of the season then we watch several episodes together...



I think that all the episodes are out now.  I just started watching -- I like to watch two at a time too.


----------



## cremel

lulilu said:


> I think that all the episodes are out now.  I just started watching -- I like to watch two at a time too.



Thank you for letting me know ![emoji8][emoji106]


----------



## cremel

Ppup I meant to share this much earlier...
I think we went to the same shop. This is a new brush from my trip. 




I also realized that about two years ago I asked about your iPhone case because of the very same picture. [emoji1]


----------



## scarf1

cremel said:


> Ppup I meant to share this much earlier...
> I think we went to the same shop. This is a new brush from my trip.
> 
> View attachment 3720493
> 
> 
> I also realized that about two years ago I asked about your iPhone case because of the very same picture. [emoji1]


Haha! I saw this design in various items in both Rome and paris. Definitely thought of @Pocketbook Pup  too!


----------



## cremel

scarf1 said:


> Haha! I saw this design in various items in both Rome and paris. Definitely thought of @Pocketbook Pup  too!



This orange bag is messed up tho. [emoji23]We should call it a hybrid of B and K.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Ppup I meant to share this much earlier...
> I think we went to the same shop. This is a new brush from my trip.
> 
> View attachment 3720493
> 
> 
> I also realized that about two years ago I asked about your iPhone case because of the very same picture. [emoji1]





scarf1 said:


> Haha! I saw this design in various items in both Rome and paris. Definitely thought of @Pocketbook Pup  too!





cremel said:


> This orange bag is messed up tho. [emoji23]We should call it a hybrid of B and K.



Yes! I first found it in a little toy store in Paris when my friend was searching for souvenirs for her kids. It's so funny because I see people do a double take on it all time. DH says she has my haircut. On some pieces she has a little beige and white dog too. I need an orange birkin/ Kelly hybrid, a beret and a red scarf. [emoji23]


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> Thank you very much!  It is such a perfect green.  I love how you tweaked the original color
> 
> Speaking of green.... another green I adore is that amazing Laduree Green.  I've always thought they should sell paint along with macarons.  Or Sherwin Williams or Benjamin Moore should license their green, blue and pink.  Fine Paints of Europe is doing a terrific green that may be very similar to the Martha Green, called "Retro Metro."  Does this look anything close to your green?
> 
> View attachment 3720351


OH I love this ad. The art nouveau font is TDF. Also the "life-affirming" PR promise. Awesome color, true!!


----------



## Cordeliere

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *prepster,* thank you!
> 
> I wish I could share a simple paint chip number. I'm afraid the info below may to sound like gibberish, as I custom mixed it! And my room photo is making it look a bit darker than it really is. But as I know you paint, and probably enjoy this type of challenge, here goes:
> 
> Do you by chance have the Maratha Stewart Fine Paints of Europe paint chips from the 90s? The colors were formulated for Schreuder paints, but back when we chose this color for our dining room (late 90s), we asked our local paint store to color match using Benjamin Moore Regal Wall Satin. We chose the Martha Stewart chip called Porcelain Green from the Araucana collection. (Unfortunately I can't find the formula they used to recreate it in Ben Moore!)
> 
> So that was the starting point. But as we started painting, it felt too cool and dark for our north facing dining room. So I started mixing in small amounts of a slightly, creamy white shade of Benjamin Moore Regal Wall Satin into the green until it felt right. We used Ben Moore PO-49.
> 
> So the recipe ended up being:
> 1 gallon + 1 quart of the porcelain green
> + 7 3/4 cups of the white, PO-49
> 
> Thankfully we have a small bucket for touch-ups, but as it's older it's not a great match now. I really like the color, but I've dreaded trying to recreate it! Assuming they can still make it, I'd likely start with the green from Fine Paints, and then lighten/warm it up with one of their whites.
> 
> Photo below shows front and back of the Porcelain Green chip, reverse of the creamy white chip, and at the bottom, a chip I'd made of the resulting color.
> 
> So, I'm not sure if this was at all helpful, it's likely easier to just go find a nice shade of celadon green!
> 
> PS - Sorry everyone else if you slogged through this, and it was like watching paint dry!  I love this sort of thing, but not everyone does!
> 
> View attachment 3720271



That green must have magical powers.   Last night I dreamed we bought a brand new RV that was sort of like an areo-dynamic school bus with an interior like an open plan house.  It had a very dark green exterior and the interior was your shade of green.  And I really liked the interior color.  We named the RV "the turtle".   What is surprising is we own absolutely nothing that is green.    Like I said your paint has magical powers.  It took over my mind and dreams.  And the dream put me in a good mood.   I was not in a good mood when I went to bed, but boy was I cheerful this am.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> Thank you very much!  It is such a perfect green.  I love how you tweaked the original color
> 
> Speaking of green.... another green I adore is that amazing Laduree Green.  I've always thought they should sell paint along with macarons.  Or Sherwin Williams or Benjamin Moore should license their green, blue and pink.  Fine Paints of Europe is doing a terrific green that may be very similar to the Martha Green, called "Retro Metro."  Does this look anything close to your green?
> 
> View attachment 3720351


Pantone's color of the year is something called "greenery" (think leafy house plant).   That Laduree Green I've only seen in pictures but it is a nice soft green.  You should get porcelain macaroons and put them on H plates to decorate the room.


----------



## etoile de mer

prepster said:


> Thank you very much!  It is such a perfect green.  I love how you tweaked the original color
> 
> Speaking of green.... another green I adore is that amazing Laduree Green.  I've always thought they should sell paint along with macarons.  Or Sherwin Williams or Benjamin Moore should license their green, blue and pink.  Fine Paints of Europe is doing a terrific green that may be very similar to the Martha Green, called "Retro Metro."  Does this look anything close to your green?
> 
> View attachment 3720351



Hi *prepster*,

Oh, that's so fun, I love Retro Metro, so gorgeous! I was reading the wonderful description in the ad  and saying to myself, life affirming, yes, uplifting, yes, etc...   I love the pale shades you mention for interior colors, plus a buttery yellow. They create a really nice feeling of refinement and yet coziness. 

Regarding Retro Metro, I think it looks to be very much in the family of our tweaked green, but ours is more pale/less saturated, and a bit warmer. I think Emmett Fiore at Fine Paints of Europe (whose fun description they used in the pic you posted) could  tell you how this compares to the Martha Porcelain Green. He's worked at Fine Paints for a long time! I just spoke to him this AM to ask a few questions regarding some upcoming projects, and he's helped me a number of times in the past. He's a wealth of information, and very helpful!

I get so excited by companies like this, producing gorgeous, really high quality products. Plus they are located in one of my favorite villages in (appropriately) The Green Mountain State (Vermont)!


----------



## etoile de mer

Cordeliere said:


> That green must have magical powers.   Last night I dreamed we bought a brand new RV that was sort of like an areo-dynamic school bus with an interior like an open plan house.  It had a very dark green exterior and the interior was your shade of green.  And I really liked the interior color.  We named the RV "the turtle".   What is surprising is we own absolutely nothing that is green.    Like I said your paint has magical powers.  It took over my mind and dreams.  And the dream put me in a good mood.   I was not in a good mood when I went to bed, but boy was I cheerful this am.



What a wonderful, vivid dream, so fun! So glad the green made you happy! I definitely crave certain colors, mostly light to medium shades of blues and greens. Both are said to be calming and soothing.


----------



## prepster

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *prepster*,
> 
> Oh, that's so fun, I love Retro Metro, so gorgeous! I was reading the wonderful description in the ad  and saying to myself, life affirming, yes, uplifting, yes, etc...   I love the pale shades you mention for interior colors, plus a buttery yellow. They create a really nice feeling of refinement and yet coziness.
> 
> Regarding Retro Metro, I think it looks to be very much in the family of our tweaked green, but ours is more pale/less saturated, and a bit warmer. I think Emmett Fiore at Fine Paints of Europe (whose fun description they used in the pic you posted) could  tell you how this compares to the Martha Porcelain Green. He's worked at Fine Paints for a long time! I just spoke to him this AM to ask a few questions regarding some upcoming projects, and he's helped me a number of times in the past. He's a wealth of information, and very helpful!
> 
> I get so excited by companies like this, producing gorgeous, really high quality products. Plus they are located in one of my favorite villages in (appropriately) The Green Mountain State (Vermont)!



Thanks very much!  I've met Emmett.  Lol!  That man knows paint. I will give him a call.  You have such a good eye, with all of your mixing and experimenting, maybe you should develop some paint in their designer series!



Cordeliere said:


> That green must have magical powers.   Last night I dreamed we bought a brand new RV that was sort of like an areo-dynamic school bus with an interior like an open plan house.  It had a very dark green exterior and the interior was your shade of green.  And I really liked the interior color.  We named the RV "the turtle".   What is surprising is we own absolutely nothing that is green.    Like I said your paint has magical powers.  It took over my mind and dreams.  And the dream put me in a good mood.   I was not in a good mood when I went to bed, but boy was I cheerful this am.



Wow.  Interesting.  I wonder what that dream meant?  Color is fascinating in that way!


----------



## momasaurus

Sometimes you have a bad H day, right? (First World Problems) The petit H bracelet I ordered just arrived but is the worst possible color (you take your chances with petit H), a scarf I won on eBay finally arrived but it was a 45 and not a 70 (my fault entirely; this design DOES come in 70), and another scarf arrived which I thought would be perfect for the dipdye event, but is probably too dark. Sigh. LOLOL. I'm going to go wash my new scarves anyway.


----------



## etoile de mer

momasaurus said:


> Sometimes you have a bad H day, right? (First World Problems) The petit H bracelet I ordered just arrived but is the worst possible color (you take your chances with petit H), a scarf I won on eBay finally arrived but it was a 45 and not a 70 (my fault entirely; this design DOES come in 70), and another scarf arrived which I thought would be perfect for the dipdye event, but is probably too dark. Sigh. LOLOL. I'm going to go wash my new scarves anyway.



 Oh bother, sending my sympathies! Sounds like you need the calming and soothing effects of green right now (see above)!


----------



## etoile de mer

prepster said:


> Thanks very much!  I've met Emmett.  Lol!  That man knows paint. I will give him a call.  You have such a good eye, with all of your mixing and experimenting, maybe you should develop some paint in their designer series!



How fun, and yes, he's the go-to guy for paint questions! That's sweet of you, now picturing myself in a spic and span, lab-like setting mixing, and remixing paints all day, creating beautiful colors...sounds like a dream job!


----------



## momasaurus

etoile de mer said:


> Oh bother, sending my sympathies! Sounds like you need the calming and soothing effects of green right now (see above)!


----------



## EmileH

So sorry momasaurus. These things are so annoying. You will have to show us the before and after of your dip dye scarf when you decide which one to use. What recommendations did they give you as to which scarf to choose?


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> Sometimes you have a bad H day, right? (First World Problems) The petit H bracelet I ordered just arrived but is the worst possible color (you take your chances with petit H), a scarf I won on eBay finally arrived but it was a 45 and not a 70 (my fault entirely; this design DOES come in 70), and another scarf arrived which I thought would be perfect for the dipdye event, but is probably too dark. Sigh. LOLOL. I'm going to go wash my new scarves anyway.


I got an HS today in the mail that was in fact brand new as claimed but a costume jewelry impressive design bracelet arrived broken!!!!!!! Seller knew it too, she carefully packed the little pieces of the broken link together.  She's a top seller on ebay.   That's really rotten to knowingly send someone an item that the seller knows is broken (and not disclosed on the listing).  Oh, and the package had "thank you" written all over the multiple wrappings.  The bracelet was not cheap, either.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So sorry momasaurus. These things are so annoying. You will have to show us the before and after of your dip dye scarf when you decide which one to use. What recommendations did they give you as to which scarf to choose?


No recommendations,  I was just reading Pegase's comments and looking at pix. The color effects have been very unexpected! I will definitely take before and after pix, but I'm not going until the last day (June 18)


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> I got an HS today in the mail that was in fact brand new as claimed but a costume jewelry impressive design bracelet arrived broken!!!!!!! Seller knew it too, she carefully packed the little pieces of the broken link together.  She's a top seller on ebay.   That's really rotten to knowingly send someone an item that the seller knows is broken (and not disclosed on the listing).  Oh, and the package had "thank you" written all over the multiple wrappings.  The bracelet was not cheap, either.


Drat! Is she going to give you a hard time returning it? Or can you repair it and get some refund?


----------



## CapriTrotteur

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Honey, good to see you here! So you are a sports widow for a bit? I get it too every now and then.


Yup Isle of Man week is a big event in this house.
DH is enjoying racing every night!
Hope you find a good distraction when it's your turn.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes, exactly. A good time to fully control the remote. I will have to look into these programs. I need a new series soon. Thank you.


DH is not a fan of these two, he affectionately calls them Country Dallas & Hip Hop Dallas.
I can see the resemblance.
I am also a big Dallas fan!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

cremel said:


> Good to see you again.  [emoji1]
> 
> Same here. Busy catching up way too many emails at work after vacation.


Hey Cremel good to see you too!
I loved your Paris photos, looks like you had a great trip.
Your boys are just so adorable.
Looking forward to seeing your treasures from the trip.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Capri,* if any of the shows I mentioned sound interesting, they're all available on podcast.


Hey etiole thank you, they do sound good.
I will investigate podcasts.
Hopefully when I get my new computer I will be able to find and listen to them.
The Radio Lab one sounds particularly intriguing.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

prepster said:


> Thank you very much!  It is such a perfect green.  I love how you tweaked the original color
> 
> Speaking of green.... another green I adore is that amazing Laduree Green.  I've always thought they should sell paint along with macarons.  Or Sherwin Williams or Benjamin Moore should license their green, blue and pink.  Fine Paints of Europe is doing a terrific green that may be very similar to the Martha Green, called "Retro Metro."  Does this look anything close to your green?
> 
> View attachment 3720351



This does remind me of the Paris metro signs at the top of the underground stops.
Very elegant.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

eagle1002us said:


> I got an HS today in the mail that was in fact brand new as claimed but a costume jewelry impressive design bracelet arrived broken!!!!!!! Seller knew it too, she carefully packed the little pieces of the broken link together.  She's a top seller on ebay.   That's really rotten to knowingly send someone an item that the seller knows is broken (and not disclosed on the listing).  Oh, and the package had "thank you" written all over the multiple wrappings.  The bracelet was not cheap, either.


That is really annoying eagle.
I am sure eBay will stand by a refund as it was obviously not listed correctly.
Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

momasaurus said:


> Sometimes you have a bad H day, right? (First World Problems) The petit H bracelet I ordered just arrived but is the worst possible color (you take your chances with petit H), a scarf I won on eBay finally arrived but it was a 45 and not a 70 (my fault entirely; this design DOES come in 70), and another scarf arrived which I thought would be perfect for the dipdye event, but is probably too dark. Sigh. LOLOL. I'm going to go wash my new scarves anyway.


So annoying momma!
Hope you can make it all work.


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> Sometimes you have a bad H day, right? (First World Problems) The petit H bracelet I ordered just arrived but is the worst possible color (you take your chances with petit H), a scarf I won on eBay finally arrived but it was a 45 and not a 70 (my fault entirely; this design DOES come in 70), and another scarf arrived which I thought would be perfect for the dipdye event, but is probably too dark. Sigh. LOLOL. I'm going to go wash my new scarves anyway.



Sorry Moma to hear that! [emoji18]hugs hugs!

I am afraid of ordering any petit H for exactly that reason.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> I got an HS today in the mail that was in fact brand new as claimed but a costume jewelry impressive design bracelet arrived broken!!!!!!! Seller knew it too, she carefully packed the little pieces of the broken link together.  She's a top seller on ebay.   That's really rotten to knowingly send someone an item that the seller knows is broken (and not disclosed on the listing).  Oh, and the package had "thank you" written all over the multiple wrappings.  The bracelet was not cheap, either.



I would definitely return it. If she doesn't agree just let her know that you would report it to eBay. That will get her attention. 

I hate these dishonest statement and false disclosure.  I bought a street sweeper truck for my son. When it arrived I could not believe it. I paid $50 for a miniscule toy - barely 3 centimeters. I specifically asked the dimension. He said my toddler would enjoy it and no worries. It was vague but I didn't pursue further. It's still in the house somewhere buried by other bigger trucks. [emoji849]


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> Drat! Is she going to give you a hard time returning it? Or can you repair it and get some refund?


She claimed it was damaged in shipping.  However she packed it in 2 priority mail envelopes, tightly wrapped it in plastic bubble wrap, and then in tissue paper with the broken pieces together.   I said there is no way that thing got damaged in shipping.   She issued a refund right after she got my email.  She wished me good luck in finding another.   

   For a purchase just over $150 it seems unconscionable to mail someone a broken bracelet.   It's plated silver.   I know someone with a laser solder (no heat) but I don't know if that fixes costume jewelry and I feel over $150 was bordering on too much for the bracelet.  So anything more in cost would make me more fried than I already am.   Time for me to move on.   

These petit H things, are they like a surprise?   (They sound like good party favors for an elegant par-tay).   And this dip-dye, you select one of your scarves for H to do the dying for you?


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> I would definitely return it. If she doesn't agree just let her know that you would report it to eBay. That will get her attention.
> 
> I hate these dishonest statement and false disclosure.  I bought a street sweeper truck for my son. When it arrived I could not believe it. I paid $50 for a miniscule toy - barely 3 centimeters. I specifically asked the dimension. He said my toddler would enjoy it and no worries. It was vague but I didn't pursue further. It's still in the house somewhere buried by other bigger trucks. [emoji849]


3 cm?  That's like an inch and 1/2.   I'd be worried your toddler would eat it by accident.   What a rip-off!    That's what happens with jewelry all the time -- the pix makes it look HUGE and when it comes, you need tweezers to pick it up.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Sorry Moma to hear that! [emoji18]hugs hugs!
> 
> I am afraid of ordering any petit H for exactly that reason.


Moi aussi.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *prepster*,
> 
> Oh, that's so fun, I love Retro Metro, so gorgeous! I was reading the wonderful description in the ad  and saying to myself, life affirming, yes, uplifting, yes, etc...   I love the pale shades you mention for interior colors, plus a buttery yellow. They create a really nice feeling of refinement and yet coziness.
> 
> Regarding Retro Metro, I think it looks to be very much in the family of our tweaked green, but ours is more pale/less saturated, and a bit warmer. I think Emmett Fiore at Fine Paints of Europe (whose fun description they used in the pic you posted) could  tell you how this compares to the Martha Porcelain Green. He's worked at Fine Paints for a long time! I just spoke to him this AM to ask a few questions regarding some upcoming projects, and he's helped me a number of times in the past. He's a wealth of information, and very helpful!
> 
> I get so excited by companies like this, producing gorgeous, really high quality products. Plus they are located in one of my favorite villages in (appropriately) The Green Mountain State (Vermont)!


Our kitchen & bath is a bright buttery yellow.   Neither has a window.  The color nicely brightens up the room.


----------



## eagle1002us

CapriTrotteur said:


> That is really annoying eagle.
> I am sure eBay will stand by a refund as it was obviously not listed correctly.
> Hope you get it sorted.


Thank you, Capri!  Seller did refund amount, I am  waiting for Paypal to post it as available.   I thought that refunds were pretty much posted automatically but maybe it depends on the form the refund takes.  (It better not be bitcoin!)


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> I would definitely return it. If she doesn't agree just let her know that you would report it to eBay. That will get her attention.
> 
> I hate these dishonest statement and false disclosure.  I bought a street sweeper truck for my son. When it arrived I could not believe it. I paid $50 for a miniscule toy - barely 3 centimeters. I specifically asked the dimension. He said my toddler would enjoy it and no worries. It was vague but I didn't pursue further. It's still in the house somewhere buried by other bigger trucks. [emoji849]


Yes, you're right.  I started the process thru ebay and took a pix of the damaged item.  I would like to know how a bracelet gets that damaged.  All I can think of is that an elephant sat on it.


----------



## EmileH

Sorry about your bad experience eagle. I think we have all had at least one bad eBay experience. It's disappointing. 

I'm not buying as much online these days but my latest experiences have been good thankfully. And knock on wood.


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> She claimed it was damaged in shipping.  However she packed it in 2 priority mail envelopes, tightly wrapped it in plastic bubble wrap, and then in tissue paper with the broken pieces together.   I said there is no way that thing got damaged in shipping.   She issued a refund right after she got my email.  She wished me good luck in finding another.
> 
> For a purchase just over $150 it seems unconscionable to mail someone a broken bracelet.   It's plated silver.   I know someone with a laser solder (no heat) but I don't know if that fixes costume jewelry and I feel over $150 was bordering on too much for the bracelet.  So anything more in cost would make me more fried than I already am.   Time for me to move on.
> 
> These petit H things, are they like a surprise?   (They sound like good party favors for an elegant par-tay).   And this dip-dye, you select one of your scarves for H to do the dying for you?


Yes, petit H used to be a total surprise, I think. You pay and then you get a trinket. This was a cute little leather bracelet, pictured in TURQUOISE (YESSS!), but would come in any of 3 colors. So it came in a dark purple. Sigh. I can return it. It is here: http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/leather-bracelets/configurable-product-h1062248-98098.html
There is a thread here about the dip-dye pop-up store. We are all quite excited!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ns-and-before-after-photos-of-scarves.965274/


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Yes, petit H used to be a total surprise, I think. You pay and then you get a trinket. This was a cute little leather bracelet, pictured in TURQUOISE (YESSS!), but would come in any of 3 colors. So it came in a dark purple. Sigh. I can return it. It is here: http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/leather-bracelets/configurable-product-h1062248-98098.html
> There is a thread here about the dip-dye pop-up store. We are all quite excited!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ns-and-before-after-photos-of-scarves.965274/



I'm so sorry. The bracelet looks cool though. Too bad it wasn't a good color.

Thanks for sharing the dip dye link. I only like dip dyes in 140 cm format. I'm trying to think if I have any that I don't love. I think I will update be too afraid to do it. I'm not a risk taker. [emoji51]


----------



## chicinthecity777

I heard someone mentioned Twin Peaks! The new seasons are being recorded on my Sky box. We haven't watched any yet. I have the original series on DVD and I only really like the 1st season. It got a bit too weird later on. Will give the new season a go later on.
There is a new original series done by Sky called Rivera which is starting soon. Julia Stiles is in it and it's filmed in my favourite places on this planet, the French Rivera so it's a must-see for me. I already recognised so many familiar places from the trailer! Can't wait!


----------



## momasaurus

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I heard someone mentioned Twin Peaks! The new seasons are being recorded on my Sky box. We haven't watched any yet. I have the original series on DVD and I only really like the 1st season. It got a bit too weird later on. Will give the new season a go later on.
> There is a new original series done by Sky called Rivera which is starting soon. Julia Stiles is in it and it's filmed in my favourite places on this planet, the French Rivera so it's a must-see for me. I already recognised so many familiar places from the trailer! Can't wait!


I'm the one rewatching TP. Did the DVD set have any interesting extras? That series was groundbreaking, historical, etc. etc. (in addition to being weird, LOL). Riviera sounds great, but I don't have TV service. Hope it comes to Netflix or Amazon. Here are two very different trailers:


----------



## momasaurus

Does anyone here use a Fitbit? I hate the band it comes with. Wish H made a nice band! Anyway, I replaced it with a cool magnetic band, but it kept coming apart, the watch would fall off, and during commencement last month (soft grass, stupid costume sleeves, lots of walking, etc.) I lost it entirely. So annoyed. I got a new Fitbit and want to replace the band. Anyone happy with theirs? Leather or metal, I don't care, just not rubber or plastic. Thanks for advice!


----------



## dharma

Hi moma, I use a Fitbit and have found the following options in my search. The Vera Wang styles are at Kohls. I quite liked the black metal but it was large so I passed. I ended up with the Tory Birch pendant to wear under clothing when I don't have a sleeve to hide the Fitbit. Otherwise I use the black rubber and push it up under my sleeve. I don't think the pendant records as well as a bracelet. I think @MrsOwen3 used to clip hers to her bra which is great idea but you need that particular style Fitbit with the clip. It's unfortunate that they are so unattractive, I've grown to love mine but hate the way it looks in an Hermes stack, lol. My friend once told me my CDC was embarrassed to be next to the Fitbit!


----------



## chicinthecity777

momasaurus said:


> I'm the one rewatching TP. Did the DVD set have any interesting extras? That series was groundbreaking, historical, etc. etc. (in addition to being weird, LOL). Riviera sounds great, but I don't have TV service. Hope it comes to Netflix or Amazon. Here are two very different trailers:



That's it Riviera! I think it's launching soon and when it does, I should be able to download all episodes at once and I will report back.
Re Twin Peaks DVD, I watched it such a long time ago, I don't remember it had any particular extras etc. Have you watched the new season? Any good?


----------



## momasaurus

dharma said:


> Hi moma, I use a Fitbit and have found the following options in my search. The Vera Wang styles are at Kohls. I quite liked the black metal but it was large so I passed. I ended up with the Tory Birch pendant to wear under clothing when I don't have a sleeve to hide the Fitbit. Otherwise I use the black rubber and push it up under my sleeve. I don't think the pendant records as well as a bracelet. I think @MrsOwen3 used to clip hers to her bra which is great idea but you need that particular style Fitbit with the clip. It's unfortunate that they are so unattractive, I've grown to love mine but hate the way it looks in an Hermes stack, lol. My friend once told me my CDC was embarrassed to be next to the Fitbit!
> View attachment 3721610
> View attachment 3721611
> View attachment 3721612


Oh, these are great. Thanks!! You just helped me find that area of the fitbit website, LOL. Off to explore!


----------



## momasaurus

xiangxiang0731 said:


> That's it Riviera! I think it's launching soon and when it does, I should be able to download all episodes at once and I will report back.
> Re Twin Peaks DVD, I watched it such a long time ago, I don't remember it had any particular extras etc. Have you watched the new season? Any good?


I won't start the new season until I've finished rewatching the old one, and I've just started season 2. I don't binge watch, LOL, so it will be a while. Will report back!


----------



## Cordeliere

I have a fitbit and the strap is uncomfortable.   Mine looks much wider than those straps.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm so sorry. The bracelet looks cool though. Too bad it wasn't a good color.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the dip dye link. I only like dip dyes in 140 cm format. I'm trying to think if I have any that I don't love. I think I will update be too afraid to do it. I'm not a risk taker. [emoji51]



It sounds like they will also have scarves for purchase at the event that have been dip dyed, some in past season prints (at least at other events) so daring or ugly scarves not necessarily needed! I need to look into tickets to NY and convince my DH to be a house husband so I can go!


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> It sounds like they will also have scarves for purchase at the event that have been dip dyed, some in past season prints (at least at other events) so daring or ugly scarves not necessarily needed! I need to look into tickets to NY and convince my DH to be a house husband so I can go!



Yes. I think I would do better with a pre dyed scarf. If you do decide to go let me know. I might be going.


----------



## nicole0612

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I heard someone mentioned Twin Peaks! The new seasons are being recorded on my Sky box. We haven't watched any yet. I have the original series on DVD and I only really like the 1st season. It got a bit too weird later on. Will give the new season a go later on.
> There is a new original series done by Sky called Rivera which is starting soon. Julia Stiles is in it and it's filmed in my favourite places on this planet, the French Rivera so it's a must-see for me. I already recognised so many familiar places from the trailer! Can't wait!





momasaurus said:


> I'm the one rewatching TP. Did the DVD set have any interesting extras? That series was groundbreaking, historical, etc. etc. (in addition to being weird, LOL). Riviera sounds great, but I don't have TV service. Hope it comes to Netflix or Amazon. Here are two very different trailers:




This sounds interesting. I have always liked Julia Stiles. She is one who who made a respectable transition from child actress two adult actress. My first expensive/adult haircut was modeled on a spread she did for Elle magazine when I was in college. She had always had child-like long hair, and suddenly she got a shorter and more adult layered haircut. I thought I could have a similar transformation! I am suddenly realizing that now I'm back to my girlish hairstyle with very long hair! Oops.


----------



## nicole0612

dharma said:


> Hi moma, I use a Fitbit and have found the following options in my search. The Vera Wang styles are at Kohls. I quite liked the black metal but it was large so I passed. I ended up with the Tory Birch pendant to wear under clothing when I don't have a sleeve to hide the Fitbit. Otherwise I use the black rubber and push it up under my sleeve. I don't think the pendant records as well as a bracelet. I think @MrsOwen3 used to clip hers to her bra which is great idea but you need that particular style Fitbit with the clip. It's unfortunate that they are so unattractive, I've grown to love mine but hate the way it looks in an Hermes stack, lol. My friend once told me my CDC was embarrassed to be next to the Fitbit!
> View attachment 3721610
> View attachment 3721611
> View attachment 3721612



That's cute! I've been thinking about getting the H Apple Watch for fitness. Does anyone know how well it records steps etc? I am on the fence because I know the battery life is low when the GPS is on (to track distance). I wonder if it has an accelerometer so that walking distance can be estimated if GPS is not on.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. I think I would do better with a pre dyed scarf. If you do decide to go let me know. I might be going.



I will!! It's next week, correct?


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I will!! It's next week, correct?



I'll send you a pm


----------



## etoile de mer

momasaurus said:


> Yes, season two went on and on. I'm curious about the new series.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> I heard someone mentioned Twin Peaks! The new seasons are being recorded on my Sky box. We haven't watched any yet. I have the original series on DVD and I only really like the 1st season. It got a bit too weird later on. Will give the new season a go later on.
> There is a new original series done by Sky called Rivera which is starting soon. Julia Stiles is in it and it's filmed in my favourite places on this planet, the French Rivera so it's a must-see for me. I already recognised so many familiar places from the trailer! Can't wait!



Yes, checked in our Netflix queue, it was season two that we jumped ship! It must have gotten even more weird, as having made it through the first season, I think we have a fairly high tolerance! But, oohh, looking forward to this new Riviera program! Especially love programs set at the ocean!


----------



## etoile de mer

nicole0612 said:


> This sounds interesting. I have always liked Julia Stiles. She is one who who made a respectable transition from child actress two adult actress. My first expensive/adult haircut was modeled on a spread she did for Elle magazine when I was in college. She had always had child-like long hair, and suddenly she got a shorter and more adult layered haircut. I thought I could have a similar transformation! I am suddenly realizing that now I'm back to my girlish hairstyle with very long hair! Oops.
> View attachment 3721971
> 
> View attachment 3721972



I love that cut! I've tried it in the past, but my hair would not cooperate!


----------



## nicole0612

etoile de mer said:


> I love that cut! I've tried it in the past, but my hair would not cooperate!



I was really surprised to see how long I have been getting a version of this cut for! Since 2002 apparently. I typically go for a cut every 6 months (out of laziness since it always takes 3-4 hours!) to just below my shoulders and somehow it ends up halfway down my back again so quickly. Fast growing hair has become a problem now that I have some silver hairs. I should change up to a new style tomorrow. I have been getting this same haircut for 15 years now apparently...
I suppose hair style is like makeup or clothing, it is more fun to change it up, but we often stay with the same styles because we have found what is most complementary.


----------



## Mindi B

etoile, ditto.  That tousled "lob" style is so chic, but my stupid hair won't do it.  In fact, my stupid hair won't do much except cling to my scalp and grow straight forward over my face.  Ish.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> I have a fitbit and the strap is uncomfortable.   Mine looks much wider than those straps.


Mine too. I have the Charge 2. It's wide.


----------



## momasaurus

nicole0612 said:


> It sounds like they will also have scarves for purchase at the event that have been dip dyed, some in past season prints (at least at other events) so daring or ugly scarves not necessarily needed! I need to look into tickets to NY and convince my DH to be a house husband so I can go!


Oh please come! We could meet up on the 18th. But DH is not likely to let you leave him alone on Fathers Day.


----------



## prepster

xiangxiang0731 said:


> That's it Riviera! I think it's launching soon and when it does, I should be able to download all episodes at once and I will report back.
> Re Twin Peaks DVD, I watched it such a long time ago, I don't remember it had any particular extras etc. Have you watched the new season? Any good?





etoile de mer said:


> Yes, checked in our Netflix queue, it was season two that we jumped ship! It must have gotten even more weird, as having made it through the first season, I think we have a fairly high tolerance! But, oohh, looking forward to this new Riviera program! Especially love programs set at the ocean!




I've just watched the trailers and it looks terrific.  Does anyone know if Riviera will be available on Netflix?  Is it just available in the UK?


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. I think I would do better with a pre dyed scarf. If you do decide to go let me know. I might be going.



Did you check hermes Instagram stories today? Is that what you are talking about? Sounds like fun!!!


----------



## EmileH

Mininana said:


> Did you check hermes Instagram stories today? Is that what you are talking about? Sounds like fun!!!



No, I haven't looked at instagram. I just looked at the thread that momasaurus linked. I'm going  to try to not go. I really should be on scarf ban. I would go more for the experience of it. And I would have loved to see Nicole.


----------



## nicole0612

momasaurus said:


> Oh please come! We could meet up on the 18th. But DH is not likely to let you leave him alone on Fathers Day.



Haha yes DH gave the plan a big fat thumbs down!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No, I haven't looked at instagram. I just looked at the thread that momasaurus linked. I'm going  to try to not go. I really should be on scarf ban. I would go more for the experience of it. And I would have loved to see Nicole.



My main motivation by far would be to see you and my other friends here!! The cool scarf opportunity would just be a great extra perk.


----------



## nicole0612

Mininana said:


> Did you check hermes Instagram stories today? Is that what you are talking about? Sounds like fun!!!



I have no idea how "swipe left" to see additional photos/videos on Instagram. I swipe and nothing happens. I know it's not an outdated version problem because I just got Instagram recently, I think it's an outdated person problem (me!).


----------



## Mininana

nicole0612 said:


> I have no idea how "swipe left" to see additional photos/videos on Instagram. I swipe and nothing happens. I know it's not an outdated version problem because I just got Instagram recently, I think it's an outdated person problem (me!).



The swipe left only happens if there are multiple pictures like here 





The Instagram stories are the round things on the top and those are short videos


----------



## nicole0612

Mininana said:


> The swipe left only happens if there are multiple pictures like here
> 
> View attachment 3722147
> 
> 
> 
> The Instagram stories are the round things on the top and those are short videos



Thank you  Yes, I even went to google to try to get instructions a few days ago. I see posts that say swipe left for more photos or for another video, but my Instagram does not have the option to swipe left and does not have the dots on that post. For example myh has a video about tying a twilly bow:
https://instagram.com/p/BTz5ThoBeOg/
It says swipe left for the second video, but nothing happens when I do that. 
Am I completely dense?


----------



## nicole0612

Mininana said:


> The swipe left only happens if there are multiple pictures like here
> 
> View attachment 3722147
> 
> 
> 
> The Instagram stories are the round things on the top and those are short videos





nicole0612 said:


> Thank you  Yes, I even went to google to try to get instructions a few days ago. I see posts that say swipe left for more photos or for another video, but my Instagram does not have the option to swipe left and does not have the dots on that post. For example myh has a video about tying a twilly bow:
> https://instagram.com/p/BTz5ThoBeOg/
> It says swipe left for the second video, but nothing happens when I do that.
> Am I completely dense?



Haha omg the answer is yes! 
I opened my link in google and there are the dots and 2 videos!
I guess I did need to update my app. Oops. I'm glad I was so certain that wasn't the problem! 
Thanks for the help. Now I will have a lot more fun on Instagram


----------



## dharma

momasaurus said:


> Mine too. I have the Charge 2. It's wide.


Oh, sorry! The bands I posted were for the flex model. It's very thin but doesn't track the heart.


----------



## Mininana

nicole0612 said:


> Haha omg the answer is yes!
> I opened my link in google and there are the dots and 2 videos!
> I guess I did need to update my app. Oops. I'm glad I was so certain that wasn't the problem!
> Thanks for the help. Now I will have a lot more fun on Instagram



Oh yay!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Haha omg the answer is yes!
> I opened my link in google and there are the dots and 2 videos!
> I guess I did need to update my app. Oops. I'm glad I was so certain that wasn't the problem!
> Thanks for the help. Now I will have a lot more fun on Instagram



Don't feel badly. I had the same problem. They do not tell you that you need to update your app. I was totally confused.


----------



## Hermezzy

Hello, all you dear, wonderful friends and kind souls...
A question for you all-
I sometimes go through style "phases", where I'll seize upon a brand, style, etc. and do so somewhat tenaciously for awhile.  For many years I've admired Brunello Cucinelli's aesthetic but could never find any of his fashions that would fit me.  Lately, however, I've run across 3 pieces that do fit and I'm pleased.  I'm interested in knowing your own experiences w/Cucinelli, whether women's wear, menswear, accessories, shoes, or any combination thereof.  Have you found the pieces hold up well?  Do you find that you have continued to enjoy using/wearing them as time has passed?  Thank you for your comments, as always, my dears...


----------



## arabesques

Hermezzy said:


> Hello, all you dear, wonderful friends and kind souls...
> A question for you all-
> I sometimes go through style "phases", where I'll seize upon a brand, style, etc. and do so somewhat tenaciously for awhile.  For many years I've admired Brunello Cucinelli's aesthetic but could never find any of his fashions that would fit me.  Lately, however, I've run across 3 pieces that do fit and I'm pleased.  I'm interested in knowing your own experiences w/Cucinelli, whether women's wear, menswear, accessories, shoes, or any combination thereof.  Have you found the pieces hold up well?  Do you find that you have continued to enjoy using/wearing them as time has passed?  Thank you for your comments, as always, my dears...



Over the past year, I've swaddled myself with a handful of both plain and embellished cardigans of various weights and arm lengths.  While my preferred cashmere is Eric Bompard (so soft), BC wears like iron.  

Enjoy your pieces!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hi, all - just checking in from the usual craziness. 

TV - I'm terrible, I never watch any regular shows. DH and I bingewatched ALL of Game of Thrones and now we're waiting for the new season. He's watched all of Spartacus and Billions (I haven't). We loved the Clive Owen show The Knick (best worst ending ever) and I've seen some Arrested Development but I know DH won't like it. Before that the only show we ever agreed on was House, and of course there is every Law and Order.

Radio - love Wait Wait...DS1 and I used to listen to that often on the way home from the city when he was little. But I'm certain that I'm the only one her who listens to Coast to Coast AM - as I do every single night no matter where in the world I am. It's the only way I can sleep, as DH has to have complete quiet so I put my headphones on. It's totally bizarre about 75% of the time but certainly always interesting.

Gonna try to get to the Hermesmatic too!


----------



## lulilu

Hermezzy said:


> Hello, all you dear, wonderful friends and kind souls...
> A question for you all-
> I sometimes go through style "phases", where I'll seize upon a brand, style, etc. and do so somewhat tenaciously for awhile.  For many years I've admired Brunello Cucinelli's aesthetic but could never find any of his fashions that would fit me.  Lately, however, I've run across 3 pieces that do fit and I'm pleased.  I'm interested in knowing your own experiences w/Cucinelli, whether women's wear, menswear, accessories, shoes, or any combination thereof.  Have you found the pieces hold up well?  Do you find that you have continued to enjoy using/wearing them as time has passed?  Thank you for your comments, as always, my dears...



I love BC!  I have many shoes, sandals, and boots -- love the boots -- and some sweaters as well.  The are beautifully made and wear really well.  A great fashion house and an interesting back story -- all things are made locally with employees who live in the area.


----------



## Hermezzy

arabesques said:


> Over the past year, I've swaddled myself with a handful of both plain and embellished cardigans of various weights and arm lengths.  While my preferred cashmere is Eric Bompard (so soft), BC wears like iron.
> 
> Enjoy your pieces!


Thank you so much for your comments!  I always worry about whether cashmere (or wool, for that matter) will pill badly.  So happy to hear you've had good experiences w/BC- that puts my mind at ease!


----------



## Hermezzy

lulilu said:


> I love BC!  I have many shoes, sandals, and boots -- love the boots -- and some sweaters as well.  The are beautifully made and wear really well.  A great fashion house and an interesting back story -- all things are made locally with employees who live in the area.


Oh so happy to hear your comments, lulilu!  I also love the story about what BC has done to Solomeo and how he cares about the work ethos and environment of his workers.  When first dipping the toes into a new brand you always want to know if assembly/workmanship/longevity of the pieces matches up with the quality of the materials and the aesthetic appeal- you have really helped put my mind at ease.  Thank you!


----------



## prepster

Hermezzy said:


> Hello, all you dear, wonderful friends and kind souls...
> A question for you all-
> I sometimes go through style "phases", where I'll seize upon a brand, style, etc. and do so somewhat tenaciously for awhile.  For many years I've admired Brunello Cucinelli's aesthetic but could never find any of his fashions that would fit me.  Lately, however, I've run across 3 pieces that do fit and I'm pleased.  I'm interested in knowing your own experiences w/Cucinelli, whether women's wear, menswear, accessories, shoes, or any combination thereof.  Have you found the pieces hold up well?  Do you find that you have continued to enjoy using/wearing them as time has passed?  Thank you for your comments, as always, my dears...




I wear a lot of BC, and so far, everything has been perfect.  The quality of the fabrics is top notch, the workmanship, the wear.  I also like buying from a company that has dignity, and treats employees and customers with respect.  I just like Brunello, the man, quite a lot.  Have you read this interview by Om Malik?  https://pi.co/brunello-cucinelli-2/

Love this!

Bruno on work-life balance:  "In this company, you cannot send emails after 5:30 PM, when the company closes for the evening.  I do not want to assign work to you where I feel responsible for ruining or altering your private life.  It’s not 24/7, because here in the company, you start at 8 AM, and at 5:30 PM you are forbidden to work any further. No emails can be sent to more than two addressees, just one or two. No group mailing. Why must a single email be read by 10 different people, unless it’s the 10 people who are interested in that specific issue? In order to disperse responsibility?  Here, no meetings with mobile phones. No one is allowed to bring them into the meeting room. You must look me in the eye. You must know things by heart. You must know all of your business with a 1 to 2 percent error rate. It is also training for your mind. It is also a question of respect, because I have never called someone on a Saturday or a Sunday. No one is allowed to do so. We must discover this, because if individuals rest properly, then it is better."


----------



## imagineme

Wish everyone worked like that!


----------



## etoile de mer

prepster said:


> I've just watched the trailers and it looks terrific.  Does anyone know if Riviera will be available on Netflix?  Is it just available in the UK?



Hi *prepster*, I poked around a bit, but couldn't find much regarding US viewing. I often have more luck with iTunes for current and/or international programs, and even then there's often a delay for US release. We don't have TV cable, but if you do, maybe it will be available via cable sooner?


----------



## etoile de mer

lulilu said:


> I love BC!  I have many shoes, sandals, and boots -- love the boots -- and some sweaters as well.  The are beautifully made and wear really well.  A great fashion house and an interesting back story -- all things are made locally with employees who live in the area.





prepster said:


> I wear a lot of BC, and so far, everything has been perfect.  The quality of the fabrics is top notch, the workmanship, the wear.  I also like buying from a company that has dignity, and treats employees and customers with respect.  I just like Brunello, the man, quite a lot.  Have you read this interview by Om Malik?  https://pi.co/brunello-cucinelli-2/
> 
> Love this!
> 
> Bruno on work-life balance:  "In this company, you cannot send emails after 5:30 PM, when the company closes for the evening.  I do not want to assign work to you where I feel responsible for ruining or altering your private life.  It’s not 24/7, because here in the company, you start at 8 AM, and at 5:30 PM you are forbidden to work any further. No emails can be sent to more than two addressees, just one or two. No group mailing. Why must a single email be read by 10 different people, unless it’s the 10 people who are interested in that specific issue? In order to disperse responsibility?  Here, no meetings with mobile phones. No one is allowed to bring them into the meeting room. You must look me in the eye. You must know things by heart. You must know all of your business with a 1 to 2 percent error rate. It is also training for your mind. It is also a question of respect, because I have never called someone on a Saturday or a Sunday. No one is allowed to do so. We must discover this, because if individuals rest properly, then it is better."




*lulilu* and *prepster*, love hearing this! The very sensible and respectful work environment alone, makes me want to further investigate this brand!


----------



## Hermezzy

prepster said:


> I wear a lot of BC, and so far, everything has been perfect.  The quality of the fabrics is top notch, the workmanship, the wear.  I also like buying from a company that has dignity, and treats employees and customers with respect.  I just like Brunello, the man, quite a lot.  Have you read this interview by Om Malik?  https://pi.co/brunello-cucinelli-2/
> 
> Love this!
> 
> Bruno on work-life balance:  "In this company, you cannot send emails after 5:30 PM, when the company closes for the evening.  I do not want to assign work to you where I feel responsible for ruining or altering your private life.  It’s not 24/7, because here in the company, you start at 8 AM, and at 5:30 PM you are forbidden to work any further. No emails can be sent to more than two addressees, just one or two. No group mailing. Why must a single email be read by 10 different people, unless it’s the 10 people who are interested in that specific issue? In order to disperse responsibility?  Here, no meetings with mobile phones. No one is allowed to bring them into the meeting room. You must look me in the eye. You must know things by heart. You must know all of your business with a 1 to 2 percent error rate. It is also training for your mind. It is also a question of respect, because I have never called someone on a Saturday or a Sunday. No one is allowed to do so. We must discover this, because if individuals rest properly, then it is better."




This is just so wonderful.   I realize that part of the BC price tag goes towards the first world wages and benefits of these employees, but knowing that it is such a humane and empathetic work environment makes such a difference, psychologically.  Ofc, it can't just be that- the product has to be exceptionally well made and truly last, but one may argue that part of the reason the products last is because of the work philosophy espoused by the company.  I hear Solomeo is really a bit like paradise...


----------



## etoile de mer

Hermezzy said:


> This is just so wonderful.   I realize that part of the BC price tag goes towards the first world wages and benefits of these employees, but knowing that it is such a humane and empathetic work environment makes such a difference, psychologically.  Ofc, it can't just be that- the product has to be exceptionally well made and truly last, but one may argue that part of the reason the products last is because of the work philosophy espoused by the company.  I hear Solomeo is really a bit like paradise...



Hi *Hermezzy*, thanks so much for dropping in to ask about this brand, so glad to hear the details about this company!


----------



## Hermezzy

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Hermezzy*, thanks so much for dropping in to ask about this brand, so glad to hear the details about this company!


Me too!  BC has been around a long time and I've always liked their aesthetic but haven't purchased anything because I couldn't find anything that fit.  I'm so happy to hear about the positive reports about it from other tPFers and am happy to have found some items that do fit me.


----------



## eagle1002us

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi eagle thank you for the advice.
> I admire your silver pieces and how they look on you.
> Your beautiful examples have definitely inspired me to investigate H silver and indeed jewellery lately whereas before I passed.
> I am going to take your advice and get the confetti now. See how it goes and maybe down the line get a farandole.
> My SA said she had held it for me as we were waiting for a pareo to come in that I was going to look at, but it hasn't arrived yet so I think I will just go up for the confetti anyway so that she doesn't let it go.
> BTW there is a great eBay reseller here that sells old designs of H jewellery.
> I have had a couple of bracelets from her and shown my SA who has confirmed they are genuine.
> If you want the sellers name PM me.
> I am without a computer at the moment, borrowing DH's iPad this morning but as soon as I am back to normal in the next few days I will pick up.


Always keep in touch about jewelry or anything else.  You have no idea how often I search the tpf silver thread and go away disappointed b/c no one seems to be buying much h silver lately.   The designs from past really have a certain charm about them.   I would count confetti among them.  It's rather hard to find, too.  So I think it's safe to say you picked a collector piece.


----------



## arabesques

eagle1002us said:


> Always keep in touch about jewelry or anything else.  You have no idea how often I search the tpf silver thread and go away disappointed b/c no one seems to be buying much h silver lately.   The designs from past really have a certain charm about them.   I would count confetti among them.  It's rather hard to find, too.  So I think it's safe to say you picked a collector piece.



Like you, I remain devoted to the old pieces.  The new ones...lack something in my opinion.  I'm lucky that my SA understands me and my style, because she knows there's no way I'll purchase a piece, yet we sit and gab for an hour when I go in.  Speaking of the beauty of older pieces, I just acquired one that I've been thinking about for a long time.  The Kelly Dog cuff MM.


----------



## Cordeliere

arabesques said:


> Like you, I remain devoted to the old pieces.  The new ones...lack something in my opinion.  I'm lucky that my SA understands me and my style, because she knows there's no way I'll purchase a piece, yet we sit and gab for an hour when I go in.  Speaking of the beauty of older pieces, I just acquired one that I've been thinking about for a long time.  The Kelly Dog cuff MM.



What bag are you using as a jewelry display?   Looks yummy.


----------



## cavalla

Hermezzy said:


> Hello, all you dear, wonderful friends and kind souls...
> A question for you all-
> I sometimes go through style "phases", where I'll seize upon a brand, style, etc. and do so somewhat tenaciously for awhile.  For many years I've admired Brunello Cucinelli's aesthetic but could never find any of his fashions that would fit me.  Lately, however, I've run across 3 pieces that do fit and I'm pleased.  I'm interested in knowing your own experiences w/Cucinelli, whether women's wear, menswear, accessories, shoes, or any combination thereof.  Have you found the pieces hold up well?  Do you find that you have continued to enjoy using/wearing them as time has passed?  Thank you for your comments, as always, my dears...



I love Cucinelli and in my experiences they hold up very well. Their cashmere is my favorite, this might sound surprising but I love their cashmere even more than Loro Piana's. Super soft, doesn't pill, the cut fits me well and I don't need to baby them or spend a lot of time trying to make them work with other pieces in my wardrobe. I wear them very often in winter and they're still holding up well after many years. Some of my Cucinelli are about 10 years old and still my workhorses. Very easy to wear. I'm not a big fan of their shoes though. Not that comfortable / practical imo and the style is also a bit too plain for me. Customer service is superb.


----------



## Hermezzy

cavalla said:


> I love Cucinelli and in my experiences they hold up very well. Their cashmere is my favorite, this might sound surprising but I love their cashmere even more than Loro Piana's. Super soft, doesn't pill, the cut fits me well and I don't need to baby them or spend a lot of time trying to make them work with other pieces in my wardrobe. I wear them very often in winter and they're still holding up well after many years. Some of my Cucinelli are about 10 years old and still my workhorses. Very easy to wear. I'm not a big fan of their shoes though. Not that comfortable / practical imo and the style is also a bit too plain for me. Customer service is superb.


Thank you Cavalla! I really appreciate your comments, especially because you have a long-term history w/the brand!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Hermezzy said:


> Hello, all you dear, wonderful friends and kind souls...
> A question for you all-
> I sometimes go through style "phases", where I'll seize upon a brand, style, etc. and do so somewhat tenaciously for awhile.  For many years I've admired Brunello Cucinelli's aesthetic but could never find any of his fashions that would fit me.  Lately, however, I've run across 3 pieces that do fit and I'm pleased.  I'm interested in knowing your own experiences w/Cucinelli, whether women's wear, menswear, accessories, shoes, or any combination thereof.  Have you found the pieces hold up well?  Do you find that you have continued to enjoy using/wearing them as time has passed?  Thank you for your comments, as always, my dears...


Hi Hermezzy I cannot help with your question but nice to see you here.
Are you planning your next Paris trip yet?


----------



## CapriTrotteur

eagle1002us said:


> Always keep in touch about jewelry or anything else.  You have no idea how often I search the tpf silver thread and go away disappointed b/c no one seems to be buying much h silver lately.   The designs from past really have a certain charm about them.   I would count confetti among them.  It's rather hard to find, too.  So I think it's safe to say you picked a collector piece.


Thanks Eagle, I agree, the newer designs are great but now jewellery seems to have gone down the Pandora type route designs seem more similar rather than individual.
Even the H silver pendants with the clou or chain d'ancre seem a little blue box like.
I am looking forward to going to see the Confetti again, we have a wedding in July that it would be nice to wear it to, but not sure I will be able to get to H by then.
I love this cafe it's such a great place to hang out with such lovely and knowledgeable people.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

arabesques said:


> Like you, I remain devoted to the old pieces.  The new ones...lack something in my opinion.  I'm lucky that my SA understands me and my style, because she knows there's no way I'll purchase a piece, yet we sit and gab for an hour when I go in.  Speaking of the beauty of older pieces, I just acquired one that I've been thinking about for a long time.  The Kelly Dog cuff MM.


I love this too.
I was wondering about this one, did you get it from the boutique or has this one been discontinued?
Would love to see a modelling shot of this.


----------



## nicole0612

arabesques said:


> Like you, I remain devoted to the old pieces.  The new ones...lack something in my opinion.  I'm lucky that my SA understands me and my style, because she knows there's no way I'll purchase a piece, yet we sit and gab for an hour when I go in.  Speaking of the beauty of older pieces, I just acquired one that I've been thinking about for a long time.  The Kelly Dog cuff MM.



How special! I love it.


----------



## etoile de mer

Hello all! Is everyone starting to get a bit of spring? Lilacs and wisteria have come and gone, here. Now the jasmine in our yard and window boxes are in full bloom. With windows open on warmer days the wonderful fragrance wafts in!  Agapanthus are making a show, too. The deer find them irresistible, but they've politely only snacked on a few! What's blooming where you are?


----------



## Hermezzy

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi Hermezzy I cannot help with your question but nice to see you here.
> Are you planning your next Paris trip yet?


Oh you are so funny--I was actually planning it on the whole plane trip home from the first trip! haha!  Unfortuately, it most likely won't be for another year.  I am, however, wistfully thinking about doing an eastern US road trip to see places both new and familiar (but haven't been back to for a long time)...would love to drive first to Palm Beach (I hear it is just gorgeous and would love to visit the H on Worth Ave.), then drive to Richmond, VA (lots of friends there- haven't been back in a number of years), then drive to Nantucket (never been- again...I hear it is just gorgeous), then go to Cleveland, OH (went to grad school there and haven't been back since I graduated- a lot of "firsts" for me happened in that city and I'd like to see how it is these days - plus go back to the H at Cuffs in Chagrin Falls), then head back west to home again.  It would be a 10-12 day sojurn at least...now I need to see if I have the audacity to actually do it (take the time off from work, plan it, etc.)... lol


----------



## gracekelly

etoile de mer said:


> Hello all! Is everyone starting to get a bit of spring? Lilacs and wisteria have come and gone, here. Now the jasmine in our yard and window boxes are in full bloom. With windows open on warmer days the wonderful fragrance wafts in!  Agapanthus are making a show, too. The deer find them irresistible, but they've politely only snacked on a few! What's blooming where you are?
> 
> View attachment 3725492


My jasmine is just about finished and the agapanthus are just starting to bloom.  I just love the scent of the jasmine!  I have a big one outside of our bedroom so it always smells sweet then the plant is blooming.  I have gone through the first big rose bloom and the plants are gearing up for another showing soon.


----------



## lanit

etoile de mer said:


> Hello all! Is everyone starting to get a bit of spring? Lilacs and wisteria have come and gone, here. Now the jasmine in our yard and window boxes are in full bloom. With windows open on warmer days the wonderful fragrance wafts in!  Agapanthus are making a show, too. The deer find them irresistible, but they've politely only snacked on a few! What's blooming where you are?
> 
> View attachment 3725492


My agapanthas have been decimated by hungry hoarde of deer as they leap right over my iron fence and munch every agapantha in sight. Its okay thpugh because there is certainly enough lavender, jasmine, mick orange and day lilies that they won't eat.


----------



## etoile de mer

gracekelly said:


> My jasmine is just about finished and the agapanthus are just starting to bloom.  I just love the scent of the jasmine!  I have a big one outside of our bedroom so it always smells sweet then the plant is blooming.  I have gone through the first big rose bloom and the plants are gearing up for another showing soon.



One of our jasmine filled window boxes is at a bedroom window. Hoping it warms up just a bit. Warmer evenings with the fragrance drifting in is so wonderful, isn't it? We have some carpet roses blooming now, pretty but not much fragrance.

Both our front and back yards need refreshing, which a nice way of saying significant rehabilitation! With the water situation having been uncertain the past several years we continued watering plants as needed, but we'd stopped watering our lawn. Would love to redesign the yards right away, but we're currently getting quotes for a new roof, painting the exterior of our house, and replacing some window sashes. So we'll wait to do yard work until all that is complete to avoid the disappointment of new plants getting trampled! I'm craving a beautiful patches of green grass again!


----------



## etoile de mer

lanit said:


> My agapanthas have been decimated by hungry hoarde of deer as they leap right over my iron fence and munch every agapantha in sight. Its okay thpugh because there is certainly enough lavender, jasmine, mick orange and day lilies that they won't eat.



Hi *lanit*, Our agapanthus are white. I'm wondering if they're less tasty than the purple? They've only eaten a few of ours, maybe they are discerning deer and prefer the purple!


----------



## eagle1002us

Hermezzy said:


> Oh you are so funny--I was actually planning it on the whole plane trip home from the first trip! haha!  Unfortuately, it most likely won't be for another year.  I am, however, wistfully thinking about doing an eastern US road trip to see places both new and familiar (but haven't been back to for a long time)...would love to drive first to Palm Beach (I hear it is just gorgeous and would love to visit the H on Worth Ave.), then drive to Richmond, VA (lots of friends there- haven't been back in a number of years), then drive to Nantucket (never been- again...I hear it is just gorgeous), then go to Cleveland, OH (went to grad school there and haven't been back since I graduated- a lot of "firsts" for me happened in that city and I'd like to see how it is these days - plus go back to the H at Cuffs in Chagrin Falls), then head back west to home again.  It would be a 10-12 day sojurn at least...now I need to see if I have the audacity to actually do it (take the time off from work, plan it, etc.)... lol


Hi Hermezzy!  We were in Richmond Va today visiting the Virginia Fine Arts Museum.   It's a really great place, DH found it was listed on the web as having had one of the broadest and comprehensive collections.  Went there to see an exhibit of jewelry by Jean Schlumberger  of Tiffany.  The many jewelry and objects d'art were from the collection of Mrs. Paul ("Bunny") Mellon.   There was also an Yves St. Laurent exhibit but I skipped that as I've seen one before.  We had time also to briefly stick our heads in the  Asian art section, which had some wonderful Asian artifacts, things unlike what I had seen at the Freer or Sackler in DC.   And the furniture-laden Art Nouveau and Art Deco sections.
Someone at the Schlumberger exhibit  expressed amazement to me that one woman could own so much jewelry.  (!!!!!!!)   I know how.   Way back when, the Washington Post featured an article about how Bunny Mellon was spending the summer wearing the same dress (an early 80's puffy sleeve with flared skirt) all the time and carrying a wicker picnic basket for a purse.  For evening she'd unbutton the top button.  I know what it is like to get obsessed with a particular item of clothing or a particular color.   
The jewelry was tremendously ornate.  Think of the Dior rings that are covered with enamel flowers (which were introduced maybe a good decade ago).   His bracelets and necklaces were covered with spiky diamond flowers clustered together.   I saw the famous moonstone brooch of a jellyfish. There was a spiky fish brooch that reminded me of the dolphin brooch that Richard Burton gave Elizabeth Tayor when the Night of the Iguana movie was completed.  I could see why costume jewelers like Boucher and Kenneth Jay Lane were inspired by Schlumberger.


----------



## Meta

momasaurus said:


> I adore you outfit!!! Who designed those trousers? Awesome.


@momasaurus I'm answering you here so that the scarf thread can stay on topic. My trousers are from Gap, probably in 2014? And thank you for your kind words.


----------



## momasaurus

weN84 said:


> @momasaurus I'm answering you here so that the scarf thread can stay on topic. My trousers are from Gap, probably in 2014? And thank you for your kind words.


I love Gap! There are really cool.


----------



## momasaurus

etoile de mer said:


> Hello all! Is everyone starting to get a bit of spring? Lilacs and wisteria have come and gone, here. Now the jasmine in our yard and window boxes are in full bloom. With windows open on warmer days the wonderful fragrance wafts in!  Agapanthus are making a show, too. The deer find them irresistible, but they've politely only snacked on a few! What's blooming where you are?
> 
> View attachment 3725492


Oh, etoile, I don't remember what coast you are on. Here (New England) the deer eat everything, and roof replacement is quite pricey. I am going through the same thing. EEEK. Makes me want to get up there myself with a hammer.


----------



## prepster

etoile de mer said:


> Hello all! Is everyone starting to get a bit of spring? Lilacs and wisteria have come and gone, here. Now the jasmine in our yard and window boxes are in full bloom. With windows open on warmer days the wonderful fragrance wafts in!  Agapanthus are making a show, too. The deer find them irresistible, but they've politely only snacked on a few! What's blooming where you are?
> 
> View attachment 3725492



I've been so busy that the other day I was walking through the pool garden and said, "Wow, it smells marvelous back here, I wonder why."  Lol!  Then I looked around and saw that all of the gardenias were loaded with creamy white blooms.  After I've complained for two years that they were hardly blooming....and they had probably been that way for days .  I guess that's why they say to take time to stop and smell the flowers.  Now I make a point to cut through that garden as often as possible on my way to the house.

I love the heady smell of white flowers.  This year we tried planting Tuberose bulbs for the first time, so we'll see how it goes.  I try to stay detached because on some level I don't quite believe they'll come up.  After all these years of gardening, I still find it remarkable that you can just plunk a bulb in the ground and it will grow.  But they always do.  Hooray for Mom Nature!


----------



## EmileH

My roses are starting to bloom.  Plus lots of blue and purple with the irises sage and catmint. It the deer don't eat them we will have a lot of hydrangea flowers this year. We didn't have any last year due to a late frost. I'm so behind. I haven't filled my planters and by now everything will be gone.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My roses are starting to bloom.  Plus lots of blue and purple with the irises sage and catmint. It the deer don't eat them we will have a lot of hydrangea flowers this year. We didn't have any last year due to a late frost. I'm so behind. I haven't filled my planters and by now everything will be gone.
> 
> View attachment 3726918
> View attachment 3726919
> View attachment 3726920



Garden envy here.   Your roses are TDF.


----------



## Hermezzy

eagle1002us said:


> Hi Hermezzy!  We were in Richmond Va today visiting the Virginia Fine Arts Museum.   It's a really great place, DH found it was listed on the web as having had one of the broadest and comprehensive collections.  Went there to see an exhibit of jewelry by Jean Schlumberger  of Tiffany.  The many jewelry and objects d'art were from the collection of Mrs. Paul ("Bunny") Mellon.   There was also an Yves St. Laurent exhibit but I skipped that as I've seen one before.  We had time also to briefly stick our heads in the  Asian art section, which had some wonderful Asian artifacts, things unlike what I had seen at the Freer or Sackler in DC.   And the furniture-laden Art Nouveau and Art Deco sections.
> Someone at the Schlumberger exhibit  expressed amazement to me that one woman could own so much jewelry.  (!!!!!!!)   I know how.   Way back when, the Washington Post featured an article about how Bunny Mellon was spending the summer wearing the same dress (an early 80's puffy sleeve with flared skirt) all the time and carrying a wicker picnic basket for a purse.  For evening she'd unbutton the top button.  I know what it is like to get obsessed with a particular item of clothing or a particular color.
> The jewelry was tremendously ornate.  Think of the Dior rings that are covered with enamel flowers (which were introduced maybe a good decade ago).   His bracelets and necklaces were covered with spiky diamond flowers clustered together.   I saw the famous moonstone brooch of a jellyfish. There was a spiky fish brooch that reminded me of the dolphin brooch that Richard Burton gave Elizabeth Tayor when the Night of the Iguana movie was completed.  I could see why costume jewelers like Boucher and Kenneth Jay Lane were inspired by Schlumberger.




Oh eagle, this sounds wonderful!  Reading your message really points out, once again, how grand the Tiffany past is, especially the Schlumberger era.  And Bunny Mellon?   Well, there really haven't been many style icons like her... I've always enjoyed reading articles and seeing pictures of her and her fashions of choice.   I have not been to a YSL exhibit before, so your mention of that is intriguing to me, and I enjoy Art Deco - I bet the furniture on display was gorgeous.  

I, too, understand well how obsessions can work- I really go through "phases", where I'll obsess over a designer or style and then move on to something(one) else.  Right now I'm in a Cucinelli phase, lol- I've been so happy to finally find a few of his pieces that actually fit.  I have such a hard time w/Italian clothing- it is so oftentimes cut too roomy for my frame.  Kiton and Brioni are just too big for me, usually, and while I'm used to having things tailored, if the fix isn't more than a couple small things you just don't want to bother, for fear of something turning out "not quite right", or the garment's integrity somehow being compromised en route...  

i confess that I seem to get pickier over time.  I have to say "wow" to buy something these days- "that's nice" just isn't good enough anymore.  I've had too many garments that were "nice" that wound up never being worn in the closet and then discarded at Goodwill or sold off for me to keep making that mistake, unfortunately...


----------



## Hermezzy

gracekelly said:


> My jasmine is just about finished and the agapanthus are just starting to bloom.  I just love the scent of the jasmine!  I have a big one outside of our bedroom so it always smells sweet then the plant is blooming.  I have gone through the first big rose bloom and the plants are gearing up for another showing soon.


Sounds heavenly...what a dreamy scent to wake up to!


----------



## Hermezzy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My roses are starting to bloom.  Plus lots of blue and purple with the irises sage and catmint. It the deer don't eat them we will have a lot of hydrangea flowers this year. We didn't have any last year due to a late frost. I'm so behind. I haven't filled my planters and by now everything will be gone.
> 
> View attachment 3726918
> View attachment 3726919
> View attachment 3726920


Really gorgeous, Pup- the colors are so magnificent...you've obviously put a tremendous amount of love and care into this display!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Beautiful flowers etoile, PbP! I am jealous! We are spending most of our time in our city pad at the moment due to various reasons and haven't been to our country house for a while. 
So we watched part 1&2 of the Twin Peak the return last night. All I can say is WTH? It's so weird! NOTHING makes sense. Now I have to carry on watching it in the hope of some of it will start to make some sense. If you haven't watched it, I must warn you don't watch it when you are eating, or alone at night.


----------



## dharma

Morning cafe! It's been a while but I try to keep up by reading when I can. I love all the gorgeous garden shots. We have a city house but I have somehow managed to not kill my roses, despite my black thumb. When we moved in almost 20 years ago there was a 1 ft shrub planted by the previous owner to make the back garden look more appealing. It now about 12 -15 ft high. It looks best in June.


----------



## dharma

Hermezzy said:


> Oh eagle, this sounds wonderful!  Reading your message really points out, once again, how grand the Tiffany past is, especially the Schlumberger era.  And Bunny Mellon?   Well, there really haven't been many style icons like her... I've always enjoyed reading articles and seeing pictures of her and her fashions of choice.   I have not been to a YSL exhibit before, so your mention of that is intriguing to me, and I enjoy Art Deco - I bet the furniture on display was gorgeous.
> 
> I, too, understand well how obsessions can work- I really go through "phases", where I'll obsess over a designer or style and then move on to something(one) else.  Right now I'm in a Cucinelli phase, lol- I've been so happy to finally find a few of his pieces that actually fit.  I have such a hard time w/Italian clothing- it is so oftentimes cut too roomy for my frame.  Kiton and Brioni are just too big for me, usually, and while I'm used to having things tailored, if the fix isn't more than a couple small things you just don't want to bother, for fear of something turning out "not quite right", or the garment's integrity somehow being compromised en route...
> 
> i confess that I seem to get pickier over time.  I have to say "wow" to buy something these days- "that's nice" just isn't good enough anymore.  I've had too many garments that were "nice" that wound up never being worn in the closet and then discarded at Goodwill or sold off for me to keep making that mistake, unfortunately...


Hello, hermezzy  I totally get the obsession phases, I do the same. I tend to follow and learn everything I can about a designer and then dive a little deep. I love to collect, curate and wear the clothes when I fall in love with a designer's work or philosophy. I dabbled a bit in Cuccinelli because of the story and even dreamed of moving to the town and becoming a barista or a spinner, lol. The pieces I have had held up very well but I do find some of the looks not quite me so I appreciate from a distance now. I'm surprised Kiton runs large for you, for women, they are quite narrow. I have one beautiful piece, a 3/4 coat,  that is on another level entirely compared to most RTW. Like couture in it's fit and craftsmanship. I was happy to find it on sale and now this brand is on my radar. Other designers that I geek out over are Rick Owens, Dries Van Noten and Junya Wantanabe. They make up most of my wardrobe. I flirt with Chanel but it's too expensive for me to dig very deep. Have you tried Chanel jackets? Some guys are doing this, Pharel manages to style it with aplomb. I would love to hear more about how you select and curate your look. I do love the H pieces you've acquired and your restraint in knowing what works for you.


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> Hermezzy   I would love to hear more about how you select and curate your look. .



+1


----------



## periogirl28

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Beautiful flowers etoile, PbP! I am jealous! We are spending most of our time in our city pad at the moment due to various reasons and haven't been to our country house for a while.
> So we watched part 1&2 of the Twin Peak the return last night. All I can say is WTH? It's so weird! NOTHING makes sense. Now I have to carry on watching it in the hope of some of it will start to make some sense. If you haven't watched it, I must warn you don't watch it when you are eating, or alone at night.


Twin Peaks is weirder than ever. I gave up after Episode 1.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My roses are starting to bloom.  Plus lots of blue and purple with the irises sage and catmint. It the deer don't eat them we will have a lot of hydrangea flowers this year. We didn't have any last year due to a late frost. I'm so behind. I haven't filled my planters and by now everything will be gone.
> 
> View attachment 3726918
> View attachment 3726919
> View attachment 3726920





dharma said:


> Morning cafe! It's been a while but I try to keep up by reading when I can. I love all the gorgeous garden shots. We have a city house but I have somehow managed to not kill my roses, despite my black thumb. When we moved in almost 20 years ago there was a 1 ft shrub planted by the previous owner to make the back garden look more appealing. It now about 12 -15 ft high. It looks best in June.
> View attachment 3727669



Wow, how beautiful!


----------



## Hermezzy

dharma said:


> Morning cafe! It's been a while but I try to keep up by reading when I can. I love all the gorgeous garden shots. We have a city house but I have somehow managed to not kill my roses, despite my black thumb. When we moved in almost 20 years ago there was a 1 ft shrub planted by the previous owner to make the back garden look more appealing. It now about 12 -15 ft high. It looks best in June.
> View attachment 3727669


Such a vision of wonder and beauty...


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Hermezzy said:


> Oh you are so funny--I was actually planning it on the whole plane trip home from the first trip! haha!  Unfortuately, it most likely won't be for another year.  I am, however, wistfully thinking about doing an eastern US road trip to see places both new and familiar (but haven't been back to for a long time)...would love to drive first to Palm Beach (I hear it is just gorgeous and would love to visit the H on Worth Ave.), then drive to Richmond, VA (lots of friends there- haven't been back in a number of years), then drive to Nantucket (never been- again...I hear it is just gorgeous), then go to Cleveland, OH (went to grad school there and haven't been back since I graduated- a lot of "firsts" for me happened in that city and I'd like to see how it is these days - plus go back to the H at Cuffs in Chagrin Falls), then head back west to home again.  It would be a 10-12 day sojurn at least...now I need to see if I have the audacity to actually do it (take the time off from work, plan it, etc.)... lol


Hey Hermezzy that sounds like a great trip too.
So exciting to have something to look forward to and drive you on.
With a goal in place that may spur you on to be more productive and then reach your goal having achieved loads along the way.
I am saying this partially wistfully too.
Looking forward to sharing your planning.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

gracekelly said:


> My jasmine is just about finished and the agapanthus are just starting to bloom.  I just love the scent of the jasmine!  I have a big one outside of our bedroom so it always smells sweet then the plant is blooming.  I have gone through the first big rose bloom and the plants are gearing up for another showing soon.


This made me smile GK.
The wondrousness of sweet smelling blooms outside of your bedroom window, compared to what is currently outside ours!
We have a climbing rose bush around our front door and next to our bedroom window which is lovely but......
A pigeon has nested in it, and so is making constant rustling noises and ***ing on our doorstep!!
We don't have the heart to disturb it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> Twin Peaks is weirder than ever. I gave up after Episode 1.


hee hee yep it was just so weird! But I think we are going to give it another chance in a week's time. Can't deal with another episode too soon.


----------



## Hermezzy

dharma said:


> Hello, hermezzy  I totally get the obsession phases, I do the same. I tend to follow and learn everything I can about a designer and then dive a little deep. I love to collect, curate and wear the clothes when I fall in love with a designer's work or philosophy. I dabbled a bit in Cuccinelli because of the story and even dreamed of moving to the town and becoming a barista or a spinner, lol. The pieces I have had held up very well but I do find some of the looks not quite me so I appreciate from a distance now. I'm surprised Kiton runs large for you, for women, they are quite narrow. I have one beautiful piece, a 3/4 coat,  that is on another level entirely compared to most RTW. Like couture in it's fit and craftsmanship. I was happy to find it on sale and now this brand is on my radar. Other designers that I geek out over are Rick Owens, Dries Van Noten and Junya Wantanabe. They make up most of my wardrobe. I flirt with Chanel but it's too expensive for me to dig very deep. Have you tried Chanel jackets? Some guys are doing this, Pharel manages to style it with aplomb. I would love to hear more about how you select and curate your look. I do love the H pieces you've acquired and your restraint in knowing what works for you.



Thanks for your lovely comments, dharma! I love learning of your experiences!  The Kiton coat you mention sounds just exquisite.   My most recent Kiton experience was with a cashmere v-neck sweater that I got just last week via mail- the material and construction was divine, but in every way it was too big for me, despite being, numerically, "my size".  I've experienced similar when trying on the button-front shirts they make, although I've not tried the pants or outerwear.  I'm patient, though, and will keep trying different items here and there because the reputation of the company is that of being a true apex maker- no compromises, just like H.  Perhaps, in time, I'll find my niche- that certainly was how it has been w/Cucinelli.  I'd try things on in stores and never could find something that fit but now I've seemed to have struck upon a few lucky finds.  I'm keeping fingers crossed that the luck holds.  

I admire the Rick Owens women's clothing but confess I have not had much experience on the man's side.  Dries is great.  Watanabe (and other Japanese designers) would likely work well for me fit-wise- asians seem to create clothes that work well for other asians, I've found- but it is hard to find Watanabe clothes and I have not yet tried enough on to forge that bond.  There is a store in San Francisco, which I visit once a year, called the Archive, which has a lot of asian designers that fit me well.  

It is funny that you mention Chanel- I have dreamed of owning the men's version of a Chanel jacket (and have had a hard time trying to envision which designer best equates...perhaps there is nothing analogous...) .  I have loved seeing the videos of Pharrel wearing the Chanel jackets- thank you for reminding me of that.  I need to try harder to find an option along those lines.  Perhaps this week I'll call up the Boston Chanel or the Beverly Hills one and see if they have any suggestions.  I just finished reading an enjoyable book about Chanel so the house is front in my mind... I see on IG so many beautiful Chanel jackets worn by many of you lovely Tpfers and I always swoon a bit.  I also have to admit to always lingering in the Chanel boutiques I see in Saks, Neimans, etc. and investigating the details of the pret-a-porter with admiration.  I do not know women's clothing well enough, but it seems to me that there is an exquisite quality to Chanel clothing, especially jackets and suiting, that is somehow transcendent compared to other makers.  Is it just me?  Are there other designers that achieve the same "wow" factor?

I must admit that I am not organized enough to follow any plan or logic in my sartorial explorations, lol.  For awhile I was focused on edgier, sleeker looks and, until very recently, was called to Givenchy (Tisci-era), Saint Laurent (Slimane era, primarily), Charvet (NOT edgy, but fits me so well), Alexander McQueen, Lanvin, and Balmain.  All of these designers make clothes that require very little (if any) alterations for me, as they run small, at least on the men's side.  Now, with the recent pleasant Cucinelli finds, I find myself returning to Italians (or Italian-French) to see if I can score the same luck I've found with Brunello, so I'm dipping the toe in the Kiton, Attolini, Brioni, Barbera, Berluti, Cifonelli, Eidos, Isaia, and Finamore waters again.  It's been several years since I've tried some of these so perhaps the cut has changed on some.  If I know myself, I'll probably dabble in these for the next several months and see if I find any that are soulmates along the lines of the Givenchy-Balmain spectrum previously mentioned.  If not, so be it- I'll stay with the frenchies!  I have very little reason to wear suits, so that also affects the whole equation- some of these Italian lines are centered around the art of suit-making and offer limited knits and sportswear.   

I'm someone who loves trying things on when visiting stores.  I live lamentably far from locations that carry the designers I mention above so unless I'm traveling I must order, en masse, vast quantities of these things from Saks, Neiman's, Bergdorfs, etc., and try things on in my home to see what works and what doesn't.  Predictably, most gets returned, but this is usually my best option due to logistics.  For these geographical reasons, when I travel my recreational time is spent in the boutiques and stores so I can get that experience that I lack when at home.  

I wish I could say that my taste runs to a certain "look", "style", "attitude" or "ethos", but I find that it often does not.  I appreciate vibrant color as much as the drama of an all-black palatte.  Some of my greatest joys have come from trying on things I previously thought would never work for me but wound up being surprisingly perfect.  I love that about fashion- the element of surprise...the way it can make you reconceptualize yourself...


----------



## CapriTrotteur

etoile de mer said:


> One of our jasmine filled window boxes is at a bedroom window. Hoping it warms up just a bit. Warmer evenings with the fragrance drifting in is so wonderful, isn't it? We have some carpet roses blooming now, pretty but not much fragrance.
> 
> Both our front and back yards need refreshing, which a nice way of saying significant rehabilitation! With the water situation having been uncertain the past several years we continued watering plants as needed, but we'd stopped watering our lawn. Would love to redesign the yards right away, but we're currently getting quotes for a new roof, painting the exterior of our house, and replacing some window sashes. So we'll wait to do yard work until all that is complete to avoid the disappointment of new plants getting trampled! I'm craving a beautiful patches of green grass again!





momasaurus said:


> Oh, etoile, I don't remember what coast you are on. Here (New England) the deer eat everything, and roof replacement is quite pricey. I am going through the same thing. EEEK. Makes me want to get up there myself with a hammer.



That makes 3 of us.
We need a new kitchen roof which is an extension to the back.
It's currently a flat roof and we would like to replace it with a slightly pitched one which requires planning permission from the local authorities.
We start the drawing process this week.
It is not going to be cheap!


----------



## chicinthecity777

If anybody is interested in more exotic TV series I can recommend:
Midnight Sun - Swedish/French crime, mystery 
The 100 Code - Swedish crime
Braquo - French police drama
The Tunnel - English/French crime
Spiral - French police, I have recommended here before a while back, waiting for the new season to be aired on BBC and Canel+ at the same time. 
Fortitude - Sky original series set in a town inside the Arctic Circle. Probably most mainstream of all.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Hermezzy said:


> Thanks for your lovely comments, dharma! I love learning of your experiences!  The Kiton coat you mention sounds just exquisite.   My most recent Kiton experience was with a cashmere v-neck sweater that I got just last week via mail- the material and construction was divine, but in every way it was too big for me, despite being, numerically, "my size".  I've experienced similar when trying on the button-front shirts they make, although I've not tried the pants or outerwear.  I'm patient, though, and will keep trying different items here and there because the reputation of the company is that of being a true apex maker- no compromises, just like H.  Perhaps, in time, I'll find my niche- that certainly was how it has been w/Cucinelli.  I'd try things on in stores and never could find something that fit but now I've seemed to have struck upon a few lucky finds.  I'm keeping fingers crossed that the luck holds.
> 
> I admire the Rick Owens women's clothing but confess I have not had much experience on the man's side.  Dries is great.  Watanabe (and other Japanese designers) would likely work well for me fit-wise- asians seem to create clothes that work well for other asians, I've found- but it is hard to find Watanabe clothes and I have not yet tried enough on to forge that bond.  There is a store in San Francisco, which I visit once a year, called the Archive, which has a lot of asian designers that fit me well.
> 
> It is funny that you mention Chanel- I have dreamed of owning the men's version of a Chanel jacket (and have had a hard time trying to envision which designer best equates...perhaps there is nothing analogous...) .  I have loved seeing the videos of Pharrel wearing the Chanel jackets- thank you for reminding me of that.  I need to try harder to find an option along those lines.  Perhaps this week I'll call up the Boston Chanel or the Beverly Hills one and see if they have any suggestions.  I just finished reading an enjoyable book about Chanel so the house is front in my mind... I see on IG so many beautiful Chanel jackets worn by many of you lovely Tpfers and I always swoon a bit.  I also have to admit to always lingering in the Chanel boutiques I see in Saks, Neimans, etc. and investigating the details of the pret-a-porter with admiration.  I do not know women's clothing well enough, but it seems to me that there is an exquisite quality to Chanel clothing, especially jackets and suiting, that is somehow transcendent compared to other makers.  Is it just me?  Are there other designers that achieve the same "wow" factor?
> 
> I must admit that I am not organized enough to follow any plan or logic in my sartorial explorations, lol.  For awhile I was focused on edgier, sleeker looks and, until very recently, was called to Givenchy (Tisci-era), Saint Laurent (Slimane era, primarily), Charvet (NOT edgy, but fits me so well), Alexander McQueen, Lanvin, and Balmain.  All of these designers make clothes that require very little (if any) alterations for me, as they run small, at least on the men's side.  Now, with the recent pleasant Cucinelli finds, I find myself returning to Italians (or Italian-French) to see if I can score the same luck I've found with Brunello, so I'm dipping the toe in the Kiton, Attolini, Brioni, Barbera, Berluti, Cifonelli, Eidos, Isaia, and Finamore waters again.  It's been several years since I've tried some of these so perhaps the cut has changed on some.  If I know myself, I'll probably dabble in these for the next several months and see if I find any that are soulmates along the lines of the Givenchy-Balmain spectrum previously mentioned.  If not, so be it- I'll stay with the frenchies!  I have very little reason to wear suits, so that also affects the whole equation- some of these Italian lines are centered around the art of suit-making and offer limited knits and sportswear.
> 
> I'm someone who loves trying things on when visiting stores.  I live lamentably far from locations that carry the designers I mention above so unless I'm traveling I must order, en masse, vast quantities of these things from Saks, Neiman's, Bergdorfs, etc., and try things on in my home to see what works and what doesn't.  Predictably, most gets returned, but this is usually my best option due to logistics.  For these geographical reasons, when I travel my recreational time is spent in the boutiques and stores so I can get that experience that I lack when at home.
> 
> I wish I could say that my taste runs to a certain "look", "style", "attitude" or "ethos", but I find that it often does not.  I appreciate vibrant color as much as the drama of an all-black palatte.  Some of my greatest joys have come from trying on things I previously thought would never work for me but wound up being surprisingly perfect.  I love that about fashion- the element of surprise...the way it can make you reconceptualize yourself...


I am not familiar with your style but have you looked at Vivienne Westwood stuff which I believe Pharrel wears quite often. The fit is reasonably slim I believe.
It is potentially not understated but certainly individual.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

xiangxiang0731 said:


> If anybody is interested in more exotic TV series I can recommend:
> Midnight Sun - Swedish/French crime, mystery
> The 100 Code - Swedish crime
> Braquo - French police drama
> The Tunnel - English/French crime
> Spiral - French police, I have recommended here before a while back, waiting for the new season to be aired on BBC and Canel+ at the same time.
> Fortitude - Sky original series set in a town inside the Arctic Circle. Probably most mainstream of all.


Sounds interesting Xiang, thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

My dear cafe friends I am excited to report that we have booked a holiday.
This is quite a big deal for us, it has been a few years and I have had to push to get a fortnight off, but we are going!
Hopefully it won't be too crazy when we arrive at the airport.
Any information on American Airlines and what to do in Miami will be gratefully received!


----------



## chicinthecity777

CapriTrotteur said:


> My dear cafe friends I am excited to report that we have booked a holiday.
> This is quite a big deal for us, it has been a few years and I have had to push to get a fortnight off, but we are going!
> Hopefully it won't be too crazy when we arrive at the airport.
> Any information on American Airlines and what to do in Miami will be gratefully received!


Oh Miami!!! Love it! Are you staying in South Beach? We love it there! Last time we were there it was 3 years ago and I miss going back! We flew with Virgin Atlantic and it was really good. Stayed in the Ritz Carlton in South Beach. I highly recommend. If you want more art deco style, there are loads art deco hotels there too. Will you be driving around too? OMG so much to do there! I am so jealous!


----------



## chicinthecity777

We are also planning a 2-week trip to finally visit Yellow Stone National Park! My SO have been there several times but I have never been! Any tips will also be appreciated!


----------



## Notorious Pink

A little late but we have finally gotten to the garden. DS1 went away for the weekend, so DH took it as an opportunity to trick me into going to Home Depot and literally leaving me there. It's not like I dislike it, it's that I forget how much I like it. And then after spending quite a lot of time and money yesterday, my mom and I went back today because we didn't get enough flowers for our planters.

But now the garden is full. I am happen last year's miracle tomatoes and peppers return because I have planted around them. I did strawberries, blueberries, raspberries, sugar snap peas, pumpkin, different peppers, basil, rosemary and mint for the garden. 

I may have been hungry when we bought the plants.

We also got a ton of plants for our twelve planters and some for the front entrance, where I also made a heart out of rocks. Our soil is very rocky so I decided to use some. I do go all out when I plant!


----------



## eagle1002us

CapriTrotteur said:


> My dear cafe friends I am excited to report that we have booked a holiday.
> This is quite a big deal for us, it has been a few years and I have had to push to get a fortnight off, but we are going!
> Hopefully it won't be too crazy when we arrive at the airport.
> Any information on American Airlines and what to do in Miami will be gratefully received!


The Hermes and other stores in the Miami Design District is of course a must.   There's a new art museum.  And there are antique shows.   Good for you to get this holiday!!!!!  Miami is such nice change of scenery from where ever you are coming from!


----------



## Hermezzy

CapriTrotteur said:


> I am not familiar with your style but have you looked at Vivienne Westwood stuff which I believe Pharrel wears quite often. The fit is reasonably slim I believe.
> It is potentially not understated but certainly individual.


Ooooo- I'll check it out! I'm not familiar with her designs for men!


----------



## Hermezzy

CapriTrotteur said:


> My dear cafe friends I am excited to report that we have booked a holiday.
> This is quite a big deal for us, it has been a few years and I have had to push to get a fortnight off, but we are going!
> Hopefully it won't be too crazy when we arrive at the airport.
> Any information on American Airlines and what to do in Miami will be gratefully received!


Ooooo Miami-- such a wonderful city- so international...almost feels like it isn't a part of the USA.  South Beach, specifically, Ocean Drive, is gorgeous, as are the sights/restaurants on Espanola Way.    I'd be remiss if I didn't mention the Miami H, which has excellent customer service and is one of the USA H flagships.  And Palm Beach is nearby, which is one of the country's historic enclaves of beauty and great shops.


----------



## etoile de mer

momasaurus said:


> Oh, etoile, I don't remember what coast you are on. Here (New England) the deer eat everything, and roof replacement is quite pricey. I am going through the same thing. EEEK. Makes me want to get up there myself with a hammer.





CapriTrotteur said:


> That makes 3 of us.
> We need a new kitchen roof which is an extension to the back.
> It's currently a flat roof and we would like to replace it with a slightly pitched one which requires planning permission from the local authorities.
> We start the drawing process this week.
> It is not going to be cheap!



*Moma* and *Capri*, good luck with your projects! *Moma,* DH was happy to follow the first roofer up on the roof of our two story house, "to get a better look". I was cringing because he was wearing his clunky, tippy gardening clogs, and I was hoping he wasn't going to fall off! I'm staying on terra firma throughout the process, thank you very much! We've gotten two roofing quotes so far, and the second was 3x that of the first. Second seems to be the "Hermes" quality roof! We'll see what quote three brings, but with this item we're looking for functional, not fancy, as it's actually pretty hard to see our roof. Scoping out roofing, painting, and windows all at once, and hopefully we can move forward soon. But apparently everyone else in the county has decided they need a new roof now, too!


----------



## Cordeliere

CapriTrotteur said:


> My dear cafe friends I am excited to report that we have booked a holiday.
> This is quite a big deal for us, it has been a few years and I have had to push to get a fortnight off, but we are going!
> Hopefully it won't be too crazy when we arrive at the airport.
> Any information on American Airlines and what to do in Miami will be gratefully received!



If you have a weather related lay over or something that is  going to extend your connection or possibly force the airline to cancel your flight and rebook, go to the Admirals Club immediately.  You can get a 1 day membership for about $100, and they will really take care of you.  After a ugly weather shutdown at Reagan, we we something like 7th on the standby list and the woman behind the desk used her connections and made us first on the list.   If she had not done that we probably would have had to wait 12 hours to get out.

Besides in weather related debacles, everyone's flight is screwed up and the airports are packed.  The Admirals club is an oasis in hell.

Another AA idea..While on the plane they will offer you a credit card.   If you fill out the application in flight and turn it in, they give you about 40,000 miles signing bonus.   DH and I both applied for one last summer.   We already have AA card, so I didn't think they would give us another, much less two, but they did.   80K miles for 5 minutes effort.

And for something to do in Miami--go to Hermes in Miami and Palm Beach and report back to us.

One more edit:  Download the AA ap.   You will be as informed as the gate people on any delays.


----------



## etoile de mer

prepster said:


> I've been so busy that the other day I was walking through the pool garden and said, "Wow, it smells marvelous back here, I wonder why."  Lol!  Then I looked around and saw that all of the gardenias were loaded with creamy white blooms.  After I've complained for two years that they were hardly blooming....and they had probably been that way for days .  I guess that's why they say to take time to stop and smell the flowers.  Now I make a point to cut through that garden as often as possible on my way to the house.
> 
> I love the heady smell of white flowers.  This year we tried planting Tuberose bulbs for the first time, so we'll see how it goes.  I try to stay detached because on some level I don't quite believe they'll come up.  After all these years of gardening, I still find it remarkable that you can just plunk a bulb in the ground and it will grow.  But they always do.  Hooray for Mom Nature!



Yum, *prepster* regarding the gardenia, and best wishes with your tuberose. We have a wisteria covered trellis, and on warm, early spring days the sweet, peppery fragrance is intoxicating! Love white flowers, and especially love an all white garden. We have small yards, and that's what we've had front and back. Just so refreshing and peaceful I think to see just green and white, and especially pretty with fading light at dusk.


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Beautiful flowers etoile, PbP! I am jealous! We are spending most of our time in our city pad at the moment due to various reasons and haven't been to our country house for a while.
> So we watched part 1&2 of the Twin Peak the return last night. All I can say is WTH? It's so weird! NOTHING makes sense. Now I have to carry on watching it in the hope of some of it will start to make some sense. If you haven't watched it, I must warn you don't watch it when you are eating, or alone at night.





periogirl28 said:


> Twin Peaks is weirder than ever. I gave up after Episode 1.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> hee hee yep it was just so weird! But I think we are going to give it another chance in a week's time. Can't deal with another episode too soon.



Yikes, *xiangxiang* and *periogirl*, hard to imagine it being even more weird! Will wait for further updates, xiangxiang, regarding watchability and decipherability!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> If anybody is interested in more exotic TV series I can recommend:
> Midnight Sun - Swedish/French crime, mystery
> The 100 Code - Swedish crime
> Braquo - French police drama
> The Tunnel - English/French crime
> Spiral - French police, I have recommended here before a while back, waiting for the new season to be aired on BBC and Canel+ at the same time.
> Fortitude - Sky original series set in a town inside the Arctic Circle. Probably most mainstream of all.



Love having all these program ideas!  Thank you, *xiangxiang*!


----------



## etoile de mer

BBC said:


> A little late but we have finally gotten to the garden. DS1 went away for the weekend, so DH took it as an opportunity to trick me into going to Home Depot and literally leaving me there. It's not like I dislike it, it's that I forget how much I like it. And then after spending quite a lot of time and money yesterday, my mom and I went back today because we didn't get enough flowers for our planters.
> 
> But now the garden is full. I am happen last year's miracle tomatoes and peppers return because I have planted around them. I did strawberries, blueberries, raspberries, sugar snap peas, pumpkin, different peppers, basil, rosemary and mint for the garden.
> 
> I may have been hungry when we bought the plants.
> 
> We also got a ton of plants for our twelve planters and some for the front entrance, where I also made a heart out of rocks. Our soil is very rocky so I decided to use some. I do go all out when I plant!



Yum, *BBC*, I'm coming over when you start harvesting everything!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoile de mer said:


> Yum, *BBC*, I'm coming over when you start harvesting everything!



Thank you EDM! It's a little sad that DS1 actually has to go away for me to get all of this stuff done. We even barbecued and DS2 got me in the pool with him. It was almost like living a 'normal' life...[emoji848][emoji38]

Up until last year I figured the garden wasn't great for growing anything (after not touching it for ten years I discovered about 100 tomatoes and several pepper plants growing in there). Hopefully the birds won't eat too much...certainly I will get the pumpkins and the herbs. I will keep you posted!

After I pick DS1 up tomorrow I'm going to had downtown and pick up my Battery park scarf. I hope the colors are flattering!


----------



## eagle1002us

CapriTrotteur said:


> My dear cafe friends I am excited to report that we have booked a holiday.
> This is quite a big deal for us, it has been a few years and I have had to push to get a fortnight off, but we are going!
> Hopefully it won't be too crazy when we arrive at the airport.
> Any information on American Airlines and what to do in Miami will be gratefully received!


AA is good.   We use them to Miami.


----------



## lulilu

etoile de mer said:


> *Moma* and *Capri*, good luck with your projects! *Moma,* DH was happy to follow the first roofer up on the roof of our two story house, "to get a better look". I was cringing because he was wearing his clunky, tippy gardening clogs, and I was hoping he wasn't going to fall off! I'm staying on terra firma throughout the process, thank you very much! We've gotten two roofing quotes so far, and the second was 3x that of the first. Second seems to be the "Hermes" quality roof! We'll see what quote three brings, but with this item we're looking for functional, not fancy, as it's actually pretty hard to see our roof. Scoping out roofing, painting, and windows all at once, and hopefully we can move forward soon. But apparently everyone else in the county has decided they need a new roof now, too!



Etoile, I have had a lot of work done on the outside of my house too.  Some more painting and a new roof are planned, but I have put it off until the fall, after the pool is closed up.  I was consumed with my dog, Rocky, being sick and sort of passed the time when it was feasible.  My garden, awning and pool are up and running and I couldn't stand more workmen around the house (I had them here for weeks doing work already in early spring.).  Nothing is an emergency, thank goodness, but should be done.  Fall will have to do.  I hope DH is working with you on all the estimates and dealing with the various companies.  I was going crazy trying to compare quotes etc.  ExDH has been some help, but I am more responsible for this stuff now.


----------



## lulilu

BBC said:


> Thank you EDM! It's a little sad that DS1 actually has to go away for me to get all of this stuff done. We even barbecued and DS2 got me in the pool with him. It was almost like living a 'normal' life...[emoji848][emoji38]
> 
> Up until last year I figured the garden wasn't great for growing anything (after not touching it for ten years I discovered about 100 tomatoes and several pepper plants growing in there). Hopefully the birds won't eat too much...certainly I will get the pumpkins and the herbs. I will keep you posted!
> 
> After I pick DS1 up tomorrow I'm going to had downtown and pick up my Battery park scarf. I hope the colors are flattering!



BBC, isn't it amazing how you have to keep getting more plants?  I have been back to the garden center several times.  Now, I am fussing with the planters and thinking I need to add a couple more plants.  Hopefully, I can keep stuff alive with the now heatwave we are having.  I spend my mornings and evenings watering.
Please post a photo of the scarf!


----------



## FizzyWater

I have no pictures, but the existing roses are blooming various delicate shades of pink and the peonies are blooming various violent shades of pink.  We put in four more roses which were blooming at the garden center a few weeks ago but are now done - I assume they'll come in with the others next year.

The big excitement for me was getting to take a scythe mowing course Sunday morning, so now I'm the proud owner of a scythe (and a killer sunburn).  The boyfriend didn't want to take the mowing course but i think he's intrigued enough now to take the sharpening course with me next month.


----------



## momasaurus

A year ago @Cordeliere and I were in Paris ogling stuff like this: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I miss Paris!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lulilu said:


> BBC, isn't it amazing how you have to keep getting more plants?  I have been back to the garden center several times.  Now, I am fussing with the planters and thinking I need to add a couple more plants.  Hopefully, I can keep stuff alive with the now heatwave we are having.  I spend my mornings and evenings watering.
> Please post a photo of the scarf!



Hahaha I keep telling myself NOT to go back! We really could use some more up front, and my portico plants are technically low on soil [emoji51] plus there's one more planter we put nothing in and I'm hoping we'll just hide in the garage this year....

I thought the trick is to water in the late afternoon after the sun. Should I do morning, too?


----------



## lulilu

BBC said:


> Hahaha I keep telling myself NOT to go back! We really could use some more up front, and my portico plants are technically low on soil [emoji51] plus there's one more planter we put nothing in and I'm hoping we'll just hide in the garage this year....
> 
> I thought the trick is to water in the late afternoon after the sun. Should I do morning, too?



I only water twice a day when we are having a heat wave.  And really it's the planters as they seem to dry out fast.  lol re the soil -- we were getting bags of that too.  DD2 is doing vegetables and has all kinds of soil and fertilizer going in her little raised beds and planters.


----------



## lulilu

FizzyWater said:


> I have no pictures, but the existing roses are blooming various delicate shades of pink and the peonies are blooming various violent shades of pink.  We put in four more roses which were blooming at the garden center a few weeks ago but are now done - I assume they'll come in with the others next year.
> 
> The big excitement for me was getting to take a scythe mowing course Sunday morning, so now I'm the proud owner of a scythe (and a killer sunburn).  The boyfriend didn't want to take the mowing course but i think he's intrigued enough now to take the sharpening course with me next month.



You are so brave, Fizzy!  I'd be scared to be swinging (or whatever it's called) a scythe.  Your roses may bloom again this year.  Mine are like the ones in PbP's photos and they bloom for a long period and then bloom again later.  They have been blooming for weeks now.  I am trying to be better about sunscreen or hats -- I've gotten the killer sunburn in years past.  You lose track of how long you've been out there.


----------



## Mindi B

etoile, I am no expert on roofing, but one thing to consider is what sort of warranty is offered.  Our contractor sold us a $$$ roof, but it has a lifetime warranty that goes with the house--in other words, if we move, the warranty transfers to our home's new owners!  To me, that's a selling point.  And knowing that if something goes amiss we are covered is a nice feeling.  'Course, haven't had to test that, so. . . .
We are improving our backyard patio and having the house painted this summer, so I am girding my loins for workerpalooza.  It is stressful.  But I'm kind of jazzed about the patio.  We have a small yard and not a particularly pretty view, but our current "patio" is a tiny, uninviting square of worn and broken slate.  Not purty.  So getting to actually DESIGN a modest upgrade is really fun for me, and I think this project will nicely extend our liveable space for the good weather.


----------



## Mindi B

I had NO IDEA one could take classes in scythe mowing!  I am fascinated by info like this; thanks, Fizzy!


----------



## etoile de mer

BBC said:


> Thank you EDM! It's a little sad that DS1 actually has to go away for me to get all of this stuff done. We even barbecued and DS2 got me in the pool with him. It was almost like living a 'normal' life...[emoji848][emoji38]
> 
> Up until last year I figured the garden wasn't great for growing anything (after not touching it for ten years I discovered about 100 tomatoes and several pepper plants growing in there). Hopefully the birds won't eat too much...certainly I will get the pumpkins and the herbs. I will keep you posted!
> 
> After I pick DS1 up tomorrow I'm going to had downtown and pick up my Battery park scarf. I hope the colors are flattering!



*BBC*, so fun regarding discovering all that growing! I wish our yard was a bit bigger, would love to have a veggie garden. When I was growing up we had lowbush blueberries as ground cover in our front yard. We'd wander out summer mornings to pick those yummy, small blueberries for breakfast. Loved that!


----------



## etoile de mer

lulilu said:


> Etoile, I have had a lot of work done on the outside of my house too.  Some more painting and a new roof are planned, but I have put it off until the fall, after the pool is closed up.  I was consumed with my dog, Rocky, being sick and sort of passed the time when it was feasible.  My garden, awning and pool are up and running and I couldn't stand more workmen around the house (I had them here for weeks doing work already in early spring.).  Nothing is an emergency, thank goodness, but should be done.  Fall will have to do.  I hope DH is working with you on all the estimates and dealing with the various companies.  I was going crazy trying to compare quotes etc.  ExDH has been some help, but I am more responsible for this stuff now.



*lulilu*, I think you're so smart to parse it out, and now you can enjoy your house and yard when the weather is nice. We've deferred this upcoming work, not wanting to deal with the upheaval! My DH and I do this sort of thing as a team, and we've both been involved with various renovations, so that helps a bit. And while it will be nice not to have a leaky roof (which the loads of rain we had last winter made evident), we're most looking forward to sprucing up the exterior parts of the house we can see and enjoy!



Mindi B said:


> etoile, I am no expert on roofing, but one thing to consider is what sort of warranty is offered.  Our contractor sold us a $$$ roof, but it has a lifetime warranty that goes with the house--in other words, if we move, the warranty transfers to our home's new owners!  To me, that's a selling point.  And knowing that if something goes amiss we are covered is a nice feeling.  'Course, haven't had to test that, so. . . .
> We are improving our backyard patio and having the house painted this summer, so I am girding my loins for workerpalooza.  It is stressful.  But I'm kind of jazzed about the patio.  We have a small yard and not a particularly pretty view, but our current "patio" is a tiny, uninviting square of worn and broken slate.  Not purty.  So getting to actually DESIGN a modest upgrade is really fun for me, and I think this project will nicely extend our liveable space for the good weather.



*Mindi*, you're so right, second quote has a much longer warranty, but also additional upgrades that are optional. So we're deciding where best to allocate funds between the three related projects. Like you, I'm very much looking forward to our yard upgrade, that will feel like the prize for enduring the rest! Exciting really, as I love this sort of thing, but does make me wish we could make all the fun design decisions, then wave a magic wand!


----------



## etoile de mer

*BBC*, would love to see pics of your Battery Park scarf if you're able to share!


----------



## Meta

etoile de mer said:


> *BBC*, would love to see pics of your Battery Park scarf if you're able to share!


I've posted pics off an eBay listing here to get a glimpse of the scarf.


----------



## etoile de mer

weN84 said:


> I've posted pics off an eBay listing here to get a glimpse of the scarf.



Thank you, *weN*!


----------



## nicole0612

momasaurus said:


> A year ago @Cordeliere and I were in Paris ogling stuff like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728416
> 
> I miss Paris!


I remember this!  I want to read about it all over again! Remind me - did you make a separate thread about it, or was it all here?  Everything at that time was a blur with a new baby!  I do remember the joke "daughtersaurus", wasn't that from this trip?, I still think about that and laugh...


----------



## prepster

CapriTrotteur said:


> This made me smile GK.
> The wondrousness of sweet smelling blooms outside of your bedroom window, compared to what is currently outside ours!
> We have a climbing rose bush around our front door and next to our bedroom window which is lovely but......
> A pigeon has nested in it, and so is making constant rustling noises and ***ing on our doorstep!!
> We don't have the heart to disturb it.



Lol!  We had a little bird nesting in a large pot near the front door and I wouldn't let anyone use the front door until her little birdies were hatched and had flown away.  Every little bit helps.    Hopefully she'll repay the favor by eating a mosquito, or fly or tick so they won't bite me.

RE: Miami
When I'm in Miami I like to stay at the Ritz-Carlton on Key Biscayne.  DH likes it there because he likes to play golf at Crandon. If you like golf, it is a par-72, and supposedly (I say because I don't play golf) one of the top 100 courses.  It is about 10-ish minutes from Miami Beach, but more low-key (pardon the pun).


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> A year ago @Cordeliere and I were in Paris ogling stuff like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728416
> 
> I miss Paris!



I miss it too.  And I wonder how I will navigate the shops without your French on my next trip.  It was so much fun shopping with you.


----------



## momasaurus

nicole0612 said:


> I remember this!  I want to read about it all over again! Remind me - did you make a separate thread about it, or was it all here?  Everything at that time was a blur with a new baby!  I do remember the joke "daughtersaurus", wasn't that from this trip?, I still think about that and laugh...


LOLOL. I think the postings were all in this thread. Cordy is a fantastic narrator, and she has a keen eye for detail. I think I just drank and took blurry pictures. Correct - that was the birth of DDsaurus' nickname!! Good memory.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> I miss it too.  And I wonder how I will navigate the shops without your French on my next trip.  It was so much fun shopping with you.


Wait, what makes you think I'm not going with you on your next trip? Buy a big steamer trunk!!


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> A year ago @Cordeliere and I were in Paris ogling stuff like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728416
> 
> I miss Paris!



Hop on Air France this weekend!!! You gals shared a significant number of excellent photos!


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> I miss it too.  And I wonder how I will navigate the shops without your French on my next trip.  It was so much fun shopping with you.



I remember I was laughing to death several times. Corde does a fantastic job to tell a story. [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> Wait, what makes you think I'm not going with you on your next trip? Buy a big steamer trunk!!



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> LOLOL. I think the postings were all in this thread. Cordy is a fantastic narrator, and she has a keen eye for detail. I think I just drank and took blurry pictures. Correct - that was the birth of DDsaurus' nickname!! Good memory.



Well heck, if I could just drink and take pictures, I'd go!    Okay, actually, I'm not that great at taking pictures...but I make a mean fresh Whiskey Sour!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lulilu said:


> I only water twice a day when we are having a heat wave.  And really it's the planters as they seem to dry out fast.  lol re the soil -- we were getting bags of that too.  DD2 is doing vegetables and has all kinds of soil and fertilizer going in her little raised beds and planters.



Good to know! It was quite hot out today and will be again tomorrow. I am mixing some plant food in with the watering which I think I will do most evenings until the plants take.



etoile de mer said:


> *BBC*, so fun regarding discovering all that growing! I wish our yard was a bit bigger, would love to have a veggie garden. When I was growing up we had lowbush blueberries as ground cover in our front yard. We'd wander out summer mornings to pick those yummy, small blueberries for breakfast. Loved that!



The people who lived in our house before us did quite a lot to the landscaping. We still have done quite a bit too (there's a brick patio off the kitchen which is now a living space - or will be if we ever drag the couch cushions out), but apparently the wife was quite the gardener, though unfortunately they got divorced between preparing the property and actually planting. It's clear to me that the space up from is meant to be an annual flower bed, but I don't know of she ever planted. Our soil is very rocky so I'm always surprised at how well things grow here. We actually have 3.8 acres but about half that is covered with trees and hills, but yes, plenty of space for planting and for Charlie to run to his heart's content.


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoile de mer said:


> *BBC*, would love to see pics of your Battery Park scarf if you're able to share!



Yes yes! The colors are very pretty:


----------



## Cordeliere

BBC said:


> Yes yes! The colors are very pretty:
> 
> View attachment 3729212
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729213
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729214
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729215
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729216
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729217
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729218
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729219
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729220
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729221



So fun.  I love quirky details.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> Wait, what makes you think I'm not going with you on your next trip? Buy a big steamer trunk!!



Excellent!


----------



## etoile de mer

BBC said:


> Yes yes! The colors are very pretty:
> 
> View attachment 3729212
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729213
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729214
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729215
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729216
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729217
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729218
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729219
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729220
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729221



Thank you, *BBC*, so sweet of you to post all these great pics! Love all the fun details, and the pretty spring colors!


----------



## momasaurus

cremel said:


> Hop on Air France this weekend!!! You gals shared a significant number of excellent photos!


LOL. Right now I'm on a job in Virginia, but next month going to Aix-en-Provence. Join me, anyone?


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> Well heck, if I could just drink and take pictures, I'd go!    Okay, actually, I'm not that great at taking pictures...but I make a mean fresh Whiskey Sour!


Expert mixologists are always welcome!


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> Yes yes! The colors are very pretty:
> 
> View attachment 3729212
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729213
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729214
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729215
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729216
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729217
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729218
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729219
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729220
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729221


I love all the little horses enjoying lower Manhattan! My scarf is arriving today!!!


----------



## FizzyWater

lulilu said:


> You are so brave, Fizzy!  I'd be scared to be swinging (or whatever it's called) a scythe.  Your roses may bloom again this year.  Mine are like the ones in PbP's photos and they bloom for a long period and then bloom again later.  They have been blooming for weeks now.  I am trying to be better about sunscreen or hats -- I've gotten the killer sunburn in years past.  You lose track of how long you've been out there.



It's fun, and no one spilt blood!  We got out to the mowing field (after theory and breakfast) and I realized it was 10 am and I'd forgotten any sunscreen at all, and just accepted my sunburned doom.

I think the roses will come back - at least one of them bloomed 2x last year.  And the rhodies did, and the neighbor's magnolia did!  It was a weird year.



Mindi B said:


> I had NO IDEA one could take classes in scythe mowing!  I am fascinated by info like this; thanks, Fizzy!



The class was three women* and me, and the teacher was wonderfully charming.  The class was advertised through a German scythe club (there is a Verein for everything in Germany) - I'm sure there are US clubs too.  Theoretically European and US scythes are very different - I've read explanations of the differences but having never really seen one before this weekend, my eyes glazed over about halfway through.

*One of them looked ex.act.ly. like Nancy Reagan during the 80s, except that she was wearing overalls and a rope belt, which made my head explode.  I kept on thinking, "It's Nanc... no, she's wearing muck boots.  That does not compute."


----------



## etoile de mer

FizzyWater said:


> It's fun, and no one spilt blood!  We got out to the mowing field (after theory and breakfast) and I realized it was 10 am and I'd forgotten any sunscreen at all, and just accepted my sunburned doom.
> 
> I think the roses will come back - at least one of them bloomed 2x last year.  And the rhodies did, and the neighbor's magnolia did!  It was a weird year.
> 
> 
> 
> The class was three women* and me, and the teacher was wonderfully charming.  The class was advertised through a German scythe club (there is a Verein for everything in Germany) - I'm sure there are US clubs too.  Theoretically European and US scythes are very different - I've read explanations of the differences but having never really seen one before this weekend, my eyes glazed over about halfway through.
> 
> *One of them looked ex.act.ly. like Nancy Reagan during the 80s, except that she was wearing overalls and a rope belt, which made my head explode.  I kept on thinking, "It's Nanc... no, she's wearing muck boots.  That does not compute."



*FizzyWater*, I'm so impressed! I imagine it requires a fair bit of skill and is hard work, but likely very good exercise!  Do you have a field you plan to maintain this way? Regarding Nancy Reagan, I think I remember seeing a pic of her on her ranch dressed in a very similar way!


----------



## EmileH

Just popping in with more photos of the garden 

Clematis at the mailbox




More roses 






Freshly cut peonies


----------



## Cordeliere

peonies are the best flower ever


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> LOL. Right now I'm on a job in Virginia, but next month going to Aix-en-Provence. Join me, anyone?



Do tell.   What will you be doing there?    When are you going?


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Do tell.   What will you be doing there?    When are you going?


July 4 - 10 and I will be attending the operas at the Festival d'Aix. And looking out for the new scarves!!


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> July 4 - 10 and I will be attending the operas at the Festival d'Aix. And looking out for the new scarves!!



That sounds fabulous.   I am relieved the dates don't work for me.   I have been thinking about how I would break it to DH I was going to France without him.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> That sounds fabulous.   I am relieved the dates don't work for me.   I have been thinking about how I would break it to DH I was going to France without him.


Hahaha~!!


----------



## FizzyWater

etoile de mer said:


> *FizzyWater*, I'm so impressed! I imagine it requires a fair bit of skill and is hard work, but likely very good exercise!  Do you have a field you plan to maintain this way? Regarding Nancy Reagan, I think I remember seeing a pic of her on her ranch dressed in a very similar way!



*etoile de mer*, I found it impressive how _little_ work it involved.  My instinct is to reach forward to get more grass and to lift the scythe up off the ground, which are wrong and make it harder.  When I do it right it's just rotating my hips side to side and taking tiny steps forward.  Raking the grass up afterward is much harder!

We have a Kleingarten that is about the size of a small city lot, about half of which is grass, and there's no electricity there.  We'll probably use the scythe for clearing bigger areas, our battery-powered weed-whacker for tighter corners, and our push mower for evening things out, should we ever go mental and worry about tidy lawns.  Oh, the lengths I'll go to in order to avoid a gas mower...

Come to think of it I have seen Nancy Reagan in jeans - one of the ranch pictures?  I still imagine her first in a floor-length red designer gown.


----------



## lulilu

Fizzy, my cousins in England have the same type of gardens.  They love going there and growing vegetables etc.  The gardens at their homes are more flower-oriented.


----------



## etoile de mer

FizzyWater said:


> *etoile de mer*, I found it impressive how _little_ work it involved.  My instinct is to reach forward to get more grass and to lift the scythe up off the ground, which are wrong and make it harder.  When I do it right it's just rotating my hips side to side and taking tiny steps forward.  Raking the grass up afterward is much harder!
> 
> We have a Kleingarten that is about the size of a small city lot, about half of which is grass, and there's no electricity there.  We'll probably use the scythe for clearing bigger areas, our battery-powered weed-whacker for tighter corners, and our push mower for evening things out, should we ever go mental and worry about tidy lawns.  Oh, the lengths I'll go to in order to avoid a gas mower...
> 
> Come to think of it I have seen Nancy Reagan in jeans - one of the ranch pictures?  I still imagine her first in a floor-length red designer gown.



So neat,* Fizzy*! Using the scythe sounds kind of peaceful and meditative, and all that rotation is likely good for whittling ones waist!  Much better than a gas mower, I say. When I was growing up we had a great push mower, very sturdy, and it worked so well. Definitely was one of those, "they don't make them like they used to" moments when my husband and I tried to find a good one a few years back! A push mower is ideal for our small yard. Now hoping we'll soon feel comfortable enough with the water situation to have a bit a lawn!


----------



## nicole0612

Could someone translate "cottes soufflets" for me? It is something relating to a bag. Google translate gives me a nonsensical answer.


----------



## Genie27

Soufflet is like bellows or gusset and cottes = coats? 
Does that make sense?


----------



## etoile de mer

nicole0612 said:


> Could someone translate "cottes soufflets" for me? It is something relating to a bag. Google translate gives me a nonsensical answer.



Hi *nicole*, perhaps it means side pocket with gusset (soufflet côté)? Does that make sense in the context?


----------



## mistikat

Genie27 said:


> Soufflet is like bellows or gusset and cottes = coats?
> Does that make sense?



Cottes refers to a metal plating; manteau is the article of clothing. In this context, a soufflet would be a pleat.


----------



## nicole0612

Thank you so much everyone! Someone is asking me a photo of the Cottes souffléts on a Constance bag, does that help narrow it down?


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much everyone! Someone is asking me a photo of the Cottes souffléts on a Constance bag, does that help narrow it down?


I think they want to see the gusset.  Is this a Constance with a double gusset?  If so, then it would have the "pleat" in the middle.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> I think they want to see the gusset.  Is this a Constance with a double gusset?  If so, then it would have the "pleat" in the middle.



That totally makes sense. It is actually a vintage  Constance with a single pleat, so I will explain that. Thank you Grace Kelly!


----------



## EmileH

Sharing the next episode in my Dior suit experience. I took it to New York for alterations. Totally worth the trip. Their tailor has worked there for 25 years. She lives in the building above the store. She fits Jennifer Lawrence when she's in New York. She was very honest.

They had the double breasted version of the jacket to try too. The tailor and I agreed that the double breasted version was better on me. Sorry I didn't take photos. It has to be let out slightly at the bust and the sleeves shortened but that's it. They are shortening the pants and lengthening the skirt.  They had several beautiful dresses but I had to pass for now. 

It's a lovely store. And the staff is incredibly nice.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sharing the next episode in my Dior suit experience. I took it to New York for alterations. Totally worth the trip. Their tailor has worked there for 25 years. She lives in the building above the store. She fits Jennifer Lawrence when she's in New York. She was very honest.
> 
> They had the double breasted version of the jacket to try too. The tailor and I agreed that the double breasted version was better on me. Sorry I didn't take photos. It has to be let out slightly at the bust and the sleeves shortened but that's it. They are shortening the pants and lengthening the skirt.  They had several beautiful dresses but I had to pass for now.
> 
> It's a lovely store. And the staff is incredibly nice.



It sounds like a successful trip PbP. So glad the ladies were helpful at Dior. Was the Chanel boutique you visited today in New York as well?


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> It sounds like a successful trip PbP. So glad the ladies were helpful at Dior. Was the Chanel boutique you visited today in New York as well?



Yes. It was. One of the department stores. They had a better selection than the boutiques including rue cambon I think. I was concerned that their tailor might not be as good as Chanel. Pm me of you want to know which store. I don't want to embarrass anyone.

It's definitely worth the trip to New York for me. 

Except Cartier. Not so good experience there. I was walking by so I went in to ask about the availability of my bracelet. I was originality told 2-3 weeks in Boston then a week after I paid 12 weeks. I'm trying to be a good sport about it but I'm annoyed. They told me that by paying upfront they could pull from worldwide stock, but there is one on the French website for sale so I know that's not true. They say that customs takes 12 weeks and that also seems unlikely. I asked their availability for the bracelet in New York and explained that I had already inquired in Boston. They basically told me that they were letting my SA know that I was shopping around asking for it. [emoji15] so I got a lecture and they tattled on me. After seeing in the computer that I just paid for a $16,000 bracelet! [emoji35] I thought Hermes was bad.


----------



## Cordeliere

I am speechless.   You don't need that.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> I am speechless.   You don't need that.



I feel like I don't need the bracelet anymore either. That's ridiculous isn't it?


----------



## arabesques

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I feel like I don't need the bracelet anymore either. That's ridiculous isn't it?



That seems the correct response!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. It was. One of the department stores. They had a better selection than the boutiques including rue cambon I think. I was concerned that their tailor might not be as good as Chanel. Pm me of you want to know which store. I don't want to embarrass anyone.
> 
> It's definitely worth the trip to New York for me.
> 
> Except Cartier. Not so good experience there. I was walking by so I went in to ask about the availability of my bracelet. I was originality told 2-3 weeks in Boston then a week after I paid 12 weeks. I'm trying to be a good sport about it but I'm annoyed. They told me that by paying upfront they could pull from worldwide stock, but there is one on the French website for sale so I know that's not true. They say that customs takes 12 weeks and that also seems unlikely. I asked their availability for the bracelet in New York and explained that I had already inquired in Boston. They basically told me that they were letting my SA know that I was shopping around asking for it. [emoji15] so I got a lecture and they tattled on me. After seeing in the computer that I just paid for a $16,000 bracelet! [emoji35] I thought Hermes was bad.



I am so angry on your behalf! The treatment by Cartier has me speechless. You don't deserve that! It reaffirms that there are no reliably good luxury brands to shop for, only good SA and perhaps good boutiques.  
I did find out the location from TT. Thank you  She has helped me to try to track down a sale jacket in my very popular size. 
I totally agree with you about concerns about tailors at department store vs the boutique. I only have department store chanel options in my state, and the tailors are general store tailors, not Chanel experts.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I feel like I don't need the bracelet anymore either. That's ridiculous isn't it?



Since most of the appeal is the emotional significant, I could understand if they ruined the feeling for you by creating negative memories regarding the bracelet. Can they cancel your order since it has not been engraved yet (since it has not even been located!)?


----------



## scarf1

W


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. It was. One of the department stores. They had a better selection than the boutiques including rue cambon I think. I was concerned that their tailor might not be as good as Chanel. Pm me of you want to know which store. I don't want to embarrass anyone.
> 
> It's definitely worth the trip to New York for me.
> 
> Except Cartier. Not so good experience there. I was walking by so I went in to ask about the availability of my bracelet. I was originality told 2-3 weeks in Boston then a week after I paid 12 weeks. I'm trying to be a good sport about it but I'm annoyed. They told me that by paying upfront they could pull from worldwide stock, but there is one on the French website for sale so I know that's not true. They say that customs takes 12 weeks and that also seems unlikely. I asked their availability for the bracelet in New York and explained that I had already inquired in Boston. They basically told me that they were letting my SA know that I was shopping around asking for it. [emoji15] so I got a lecture and they tattled on me. After seeing in the computer that I just paid for a $16,000 bracelet! [emoji35] I thought Hermes was bad.


Wow!


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Just popping in with more photos of the garden
> 
> Clematis at the mailbox
> 
> View attachment 3729951
> 
> 
> More roses
> 
> View attachment 3729952
> View attachment 3729953
> View attachment 3729954
> 
> 
> Freshly cut peonies
> 
> View attachment 3729955



Oh beautiful!!! Thank you for sharing. Love love peonies!! [emoji257][emoji257][emoji257][emoji257][emoji257][emoji257]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I feel like I don't need the bracelet anymore either. That's ridiculous isn't it?



Agreed. Any chance to cancel the order ?


----------



## gracekelly

Cartier reminds me of the ethos of a French restaurant I used to frequent i.e. the customer is always wrong.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Agreed. Any chance to cancel the order ?





gracekelly said:


> Cartier reminds me of the ethos of a French restaurant I used to frequent i.e. the customer is always wrong.



Thanks for your feedback and support guys. Yeah I just told my husband. He's pretty annoyed too. Since it hasn't even shipped (probably hasn't even been manufactured) I'm going to cancel it. If they have it in France when I go I'll get it, if not I don't need it. These stores are getting ridiculous. It's a complete turnoff.

I think I'm too nice to these people. I should have said forget it as soon as she changed the delivery date. Some people give off the "I'm not taking any nonsense" vibe from the start. I think they fare better. I try to be understanding for as long as possible until I loose my patience. I don't think it serves me well.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for your feedback and support guys. Yeah I just told my husband. He's pretty annoyed too. Since it hasn't even shipped (probably hasn't even been manufactured) I'm going to cancel it. If they have it in France when I go I'll get it, if not I don't need it. These stores are getting ridiculous. It's a complete turnoff.
> 
> I think I'm too nice to these people. I should have said forget it as soon as she changed the delivery date. Some people give off the "I'm not taking any nonsense" vibe from the start. I think they fare better. I try to be understanding for as long as possible until I loose my patience. I don't think it serves me well.



I agree with you plan.
If you can find it in Paris, maybe you can recapture some of the happiness and magic you want to associate with an item like this.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I agree with you plan.
> If you can find it in Paris, maybe you can recapture some of the happiness and magic you want to associate with an item like this.



You always seem to get to the essence of things. I really admire that. There is so much noise in the world (mostly self inflicted) that it's tough to remember what is truly important. 

I passed a sign on a church billboard today that said "no one is going to talk at your funeral about what a nice car you drove or what nice shoes you wore." So true.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for your feedback and support guys. Yeah I just told my husband. He's pretty annoyed too. Since it hasn't even shipped (probably hasn't even been manufactured) I'm going to cancel it. If they have it in France when I go I'll get it, if not I don't need it. These stores are getting ridiculous. It's a complete turnoff.
> 
> I think I'm too nice to these people. I should have said forget it as soon as she changed the delivery date. Some people give off the "I'm not taking any nonsense" vibe from the start. I think they fare better. I try to be understanding for as long as possible until I loose my patience. I don't think it serves me well.



I don't think you're at all unreasonable.  I am so bothered by these things, and feel bad for you.  I would not tolerate being admonished like a child by a sales associate after buying an expensive piece of fine jewelry from a luxury jeweler, and would do the same thing.   Instead of giving you a lecture they should have expressed tremendous embarrassment at the fact that you were having to do their legwork for them--the great Cartier.

Lol!  I would have popped a gasket!  I probably would have said, "You know what, let's just get Boston on the phone right now, shall we?  And then you can explain to them why I'm cancelling my order."  If you cancel it, it might be helpful (and therapeutic) to write a letter to Cartier corporate.  It would be illuminating to see what sort of response you get.


----------



## Genie27

Wow, that's bad service indeed. Nicole, that's exactly the sense I got too - that dear PbPs experience was turning out not all that was hoped for. Especially for a piece with significant emotional connection.

PbP, if you can cancel, Paris may be better timing. In the mean time maybe something else has a stronger connection?

I'm also very laid back in my initial dealings with people. And yes it sometimes gets me dismissed more than someone who is very demanding. I don't know if there is a middle ground that would work better.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I passed a sign on a church billboard today that said "no one is going to talk at your funeral about what a nice car you drove or what nice shoes you wore." So true.


No, not the shoes!!!! Surely someone will talk about my shoes.


----------



## mistikat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. It was. One of the department stores. They had a better selection than the boutiques including rue cambon I think. I was concerned that their tailor might not be as good as Chanel. Pm me of you want to know which store. I don't want to embarrass anyone.
> 
> It's definitely worth the trip to New York for me.
> 
> Except Cartier. Not so good experience there. I was walking by so I went in to ask about the availability of my bracelet. I was originality told 2-3 weeks in Boston then a week after I paid 12 weeks. I'm trying to be a good sport about it but I'm annoyed. They told me that by paying upfront they could pull from worldwide stock, but there is one on the French website for sale so I know that's not true. They say that customs takes 12 weeks and that also seems unlikely. I asked their availability for the bracelet in New York and explained that I had already inquired in Boston. They basically told me that they were letting my SA know that I was shopping around asking for it. [emoji15] so I got a lecture and they tattled on me. After seeing in the computer that I just paid for a $16,000 bracelet! [emoji35] I thought Hermes was bad.



I'd like to suggest that this topic move into the Cartier jewelry subforum. The Cafe thread was started as a place for more upbeat discussion (I believe its genesis is in the first post should anyone want to know more about the backstory) and as you seem to be having such difficult experiences with retailers you will get more on topic responses in that sub. I am happy to move these there if you wish. I hope you can resolve this to your satisfaction - it's very frustrating to buy a special piece and have issues with the seller.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Wow, that's bad service indeed. Nicole, that's exactly the sense I got too - that dear PbPs experience was turning out not all that was hoped for. Especially for a piece with significant emotional connection.
> 
> PbP, if you can cancel, Paris may be better timing. In the mean time maybe something else has a stronger connection?
> 
> I'm also very laid back in my initial dealings with people. And yes it sometimes gets me dismissed more than someone who is very demanding. I don't know if there is a middle ground that would work better.



I adore Judith Martin and often try to think of how she would handle these situations.


----------



## nicole0612

mistikat said:


> I'd like to suggest that this topic move into the Cartier jewelry subforum. The Cafe thread was started as a place for more upbeat discussion (I believe it's genesis is in the first post should anyone want to know more about the backstory) and as you seem to be having such difficult experiences with retailers you will get more on topic responses in that sub. I am happy to move these there if you wish. I hope you can resolve this to your satisfaction - it's very frustrating to buy a special piece and have issues with the seller.



Sorry about that, Mistikat. We have such a nice bond in this group that I forget the theme of the thread all of the time and just think of it as my friends thread. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## momasaurus

I think @Pocketbook Pup should put a down payment on an apartment in Paris instead. Then we can all visit, take her shopping, and keep her cheerful.  Only happy memories!


----------



## mistikat

nicole0612 said:


> Sorry about that, Mistikat. We have such a nice bond in this group that I forget the theme of the thread all of the time and just think of it as my friends thread. Thanks for the reminder



Thanks!


----------



## gracekelly

So guys yesterday afternoon I had a huge coyote stretched out on my back lawn like it belonged to him!  I am now hoping he took a pee break there so the rabbits are frightened off.  I had been watering out there about half a hour prior so I was just thrilled that he waited for me to finish before making an appearance. If he wants to move in permanently I would like him to pay a portion of the property tax bill.


----------



## chicinthecity777

We have a heatwave here! It's 30C+ yesterday today and tomorrow! And that's very hot in my country. I don't even own an electric fan! 
Just some random photos of yesterday. Desert at Spanish tapas restaurant, robot made of old radios and Andy Warhol in Tate Morden.


----------



## Mindi B

I love the Tate Modern.  And the Tate.


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> We have a heatwave here! It's 30C+ yesterday today and tomorrow! And that's very hot in my country. I don't even own an electric fan!
> Just some random photos of yesterday. Desert at Spanish tapas restaurant, robot made of old radios and Andy Warhol in Tate Morden.
> View attachment 3735541
> 
> View attachment 3735544
> 
> View attachment 3735546



Yum, *xiangxiang*, those desserts look delicious! Heatwave here, too! Cooler inside than out, despite not having air conditioning, so I'm staying put. I just made this fruit smoothie for lunch, too hot for anything else! So good!


----------



## mistikat

That fruit smoothie looks delicious. I just had a huge bowl of chocolate chip mint ice cream, now that I finally have a working refrigerator again. We are renovating our kitchen and it's been three months. Yes. Three. Months. It was supposed to take four weeks and we aren't quire sure why the delays but ... construction. I never thought I'd be sick of eating out but it's happened. We are probably a week away from being able to use the room again. I cannot wait.


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> We have a heatwave here! It's 30C+ yesterday today and tomorrow! And that's very hot in my country. I don't even own an electric fan!
> Just some random photos of yesterday. Desert at Spanish tapas restaurant, robot made of old radios and Andy Warhol in Tate Morden.
> View attachment 3735541
> 
> View attachment 3735544
> 
> View attachment 3735546


I'll trade ya. 100F days here. The shade is fine but the direct sum is a killer. Your beautiful dessert would melt ASAP


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> That fruit smoothie looks delicious. I just had a huge bowl of chocolate chip mint ice cream, now that I finally have a working refrigerator again. We are renovating our kitchen and it's been three months. Yes. Three. Months. It was supposed to take four weeks and we aren't quire sure why the delays but ... construction. I never thought I'd be sick of eating out but it's happened. We are probably a week away from being able to use the room again. I cannot wait.


Yikes I was just thinking about this and thought you would be done by now!


----------



## Mindi B

mistikat, GREAT news that this project is drawing to a close!  Are you happy with the look you've achieved?


----------



## mistikat

gracekelly said:


> Yikes I was just thinking about this and thought you would be done by now!



I wish. They still have to run the gas line to the stove; install the built in microwave, do the trim around windows and doors and thresholds, paint/touch up, install the electrical fixtures (ceiling and under cabinets), put handles on the cabinets and adjust the doors and shelves. I'm sure I'm forgetting something. But the working fridge is a huge help since we've been living out of a bar fridge since March. Reminds me of when I lived in Europe and had a fridge about that size for two years.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> mistikat, GREAT news that this project is drawing to a close!  Are you happy with the look you've achieved?



Happy-ish. This is what happens when your husband the architect insists on picking everything. And forgets when he made changes (like swapping out pale sage green cabinets for cream but forgetting to change the tile from white to off white... at least it's still a neutral.) But we went from a really awful gerryrigged kitchen from the 80s to this. So it's a huge improvement.


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## mistikat

The old room, which was a huge mess because we were emptying it out and just putting stuff on counters, floors and wherever to get it out of the cabinets.


----------



## Mindi B

The white and ivory combo is actually pretty.  That's a thing now: mixing different tones of the same basic color.  It looks very fresh!


----------



## etoile de mer

mistikat said:


> I wish. They still have to run the gas line to the stove; install the built in microwave, do the trim around windows and doors and thresholds, paint/touch up, install the electrical fixtures (ceiling and under cabinets), put handles on the cabinets and adjust the doors and shelves. I'm sure I'm forgetting something. But the working fridge is a huge help since we've been living out of a bar fridge since March. Reminds me of when I lived in Europe and had a fridge about that size for two years.



Wow, bar fridge for 3 months! Our fridge died last spring and we had to live out of a mini fridge for a week..I thought that was intolerable! So glad your project is almost finished!


----------



## etoile de mer

mistikat said:


> Happy-ish. This is what happens when your husband the architect insists on picking everything. And forgets when he made changes (like swapping out pale sage green cabinets for cream but forgetting to change the tile from white to off white... at least it's still a neutral.) But we went from a really awful gerryrigged kitchen from the 80s to this. So it's a huge improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735581



Gorgeous, love everything! Is that a soapstone counter? Our 90s kitchen needs a renovation, but I can't stand the idea of the upheaval!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Father's Day to all the fathers on board


----------



## EmileH

My treats today. [emoji2] back to smoothies tomorrow.


----------



## mistikat

etoile de mer said:


> Gorgeous, love everything! Is that a soapstone counter? Our 90s kitchen needs a renovation, but I can't stand the idea of the upheaval!



Thank you. It's concrete, or a concrete finish, actually. (See above: architect husband - LOL).


----------



## Cordeliere

mistikat said:


> Happy-ish. This is what happens when your husband the architect insists on picking everything. And forgets when he made changes (like swapping out pale sage green cabinets for cream but forgetting to change the tile from white to off white... at least it's still a neutral.) But we went from a really awful gerryrigged kitchen from the 80s to this. So it's a huge improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735581



I like everything about it--the cabinet faces, the handles, the concreteish counter, the square sink, the faucet, the ivory and white.   

I figure is remodel is a little like being pregnant.   You forget the hassle when the joy of the finished product comes.


----------



## Mindi B

I also really like the clean lines and simple hardware on the cabinets.  It's contemporary but not cold.  And is that one 'o' them touch faucets?  It's COOL!


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> Happy-ish. This is what happens when your husband the architect insists on picking everything. And forgets when he made changes (like swapping out pale sage green cabinets for cream but forgetting to change the tile from white to off white... at least it's still a neutral.) But we went from a really awful gerryrigged kitchen from the 80s to this. So it's a huge improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735581


Men!!   Actually cream and white is tres chic.  Easy to add color to your choices and better because you can change whenever you like instead of being locked into something.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My treats today. [emoji2] back to smoothies tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735599



From the store in New York? Does it taste the same?

They look delicious. [emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## cremel

Eagle and all, just a report back on the weight loss: I am about 4 lbs from my goal! Lost about 14 as of today. 

It's sooooo hot here this weekend. It's 103!!! Unusual for this area in California.  I am letting myself have ice cream and lots of frozen yogurt today.


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> From the store in New York? Does it taste the same?
> 
> They look delicious. [emoji39][emoji39]



Yes from New York. Maybe it's my imagination but not quite as good. Almost. 

Congrats on your weight loss. That's wonderful.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes from New York. Maybe it's my imagination but not quite as good. Almost.
> 
> Congrats on your weight loss. That's wonderful.



That's why I asked. I had bought one box in US before and it didn't taste the same at all. 

Thanks! Still trying to work on the remaining few pounds. [emoji1]


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> That's why I asked. I had bought one box in US before and it didn't taste the same at all.
> 
> Thanks! Still trying to work on the remaining few pounds. [emoji1]



How have you done it? Not eating macarons I suppose. [emoji23]


----------



## etoupebirkin

mistikat said:


> I wish. They still have to run the gas line to the stove; install the built in microwave, do the trim around windows and doors and thresholds, paint/touch up, install the electrical fixtures (ceiling and under cabinets), put handles on the cabinets and adjust the doors and shelves. I'm sure I'm forgetting something. But the working fridge is a huge help since we've been living out of a bar fridge since March. Reminds me of when I lived in Europe and had a fridge about that size for two years.


I can relate. It reminds me of my bathroom renovation last year. But it looks beautiful now.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> How have you done it? Not eating macarons I suppose. [emoji23]



Well there's a sweet tooth in the house. When that night owl gets hungry in the middle of the night anything sweet could be consumed in no time. 

[emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## cremel

mistikat said:


> I wish. They still have to run the gas line to the stove; install the built in microwave, do the trim around windows and doors and thresholds, paint/touch up, install the electrical fixtures (ceiling and under cabinets), put handles on the cabinets and adjust the doors and shelves. I'm sure I'm forgetting something. But the working fridge is a huge help since we've been living out of a bar fridge since March. Reminds me of when I lived in Europe and had a fridge about that size for two years.



Speaking of the fridge in Europe... this reminded me of the tiny trash can in Paris. We stayed there for two weeks in this very nice condo. The size of the trash can was incredible: it's about one foot tall and about six inch diameter. Running downstairs to throw away garbage then became an activity for my DH and toddler. It could barely hold two diapers. The comment from DH was " well that's typical for Parisians." [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Eagle and all, just a report back on the weight loss: I am about 4 lbs from my goal! Lost about 14 as of today.
> 
> It's sooooo hot here this weekend. It's 103!!! Unusual for this area in California.  I am letting myself have ice cream and lots of frozen yogurt today.



14 pounds is awesome.  How did you do it?


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> 14 pounds is awesome.  How did you do it?



I had been fat for almost four years since my first pregnancy so I was dying to lose all the baby fat, and now DS2 is close to 18 months. I ran out of excuses. [emoji851]

Diet was the first thing that I noted down. Cutting down from somewhere around 2000 to roughly 1200 calories a day. And I reduced starch a great deal.  For supper I eat very minimum or none of these: bread, rice, pasta or potatoes. Main food for dinner is mostly veggie with some sort of soup, and fruit. 

In addition to diet I started moving more. Thanks to this cafe I have been following Focus T25 routine. And I happened to travel to France with two toddlers lately. That trip helped me lose about 6 pounds, the constant walking and huge effort to take care of two little kids - absolutely worth the trip on this 6 lbs alone.[emoji23]

I think for me the diet is the most important factor.  I gotta watch out for this in the long run which is annoying. Those people who naturally stay lean yet no diet constraints are lucky!!! I am jealous because I actually love to eat. [emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> I had been fat for almost four years since my first pregnancy so I was dying to lose all the baby fat, and now DS2 is close to 18 months. I ran out of excuses. [emoji851]
> 
> Diet was the first thing that I noted down. Cutting down from somewhere around 2000 to roughly 1200 calories a day. And I reduced starch a great deal.  For supper I eat very minimum or none of these: bread, rice, pasta or potatoes. Main food for dinner is mostly veggie with some sort of soup, and fruit.
> 
> In addition to diet I started moving more. Thanks to this cafe I have been following Focus T25 routine. And I happened to travel to France with two toddlers lately. That trip helped me lose about 6 pounds, the constant walking and huge effort to take care of two little kids - absolutely worth the trip on this 6 lbs alone.[emoji23]
> 
> I think for me the diet is the most important factor.  I gotta watch out for this in the long run which is annoying. Those people who naturally stay lean yet no diet constraints are lucky!!! I am jealous because I actually love to eat. [emoji35][emoji35]



May I borrow your kids for my next trip? [emoji23]

Seriously, that's a great achievement


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> I had been fat for almost four years since my first pregnancy so I was dying to lose all the baby fat, and now DS2 is close to 18 months. I ran out of excuses. [emoji851]
> 
> Diet was the first thing that I noted down. Cutting down from somewhere around 2000 to roughly 1200 calories a day. And I reduced starch a great deal.  For supper I eat very minimum or none of these: bread, rice, pasta or potatoes. Main food for dinner is mostly veggie with some sort of soup, and fruit.
> 
> In addition to diet I started moving more. Thanks to this cafe I have been following Focus T25 routine. And I happened to travel to France with two toddlers lately. That trip helped me lose about 6 pounds, the constant walking and huge effort to take care of two little kids - absolutely worth the trip on this 6 lbs alone.[emoji23]
> 
> I think for me the diet is the most important factor.  I gotta watch out for this in the long run which is annoying. Those people who naturally stay lean yet no diet constraints are lucky!!! I am jealous because I actually love to eat. [emoji35][emoji35]



Congrats.  Thanks for words of wisdom.  Hope you are enjoying shopping your closet.


----------



## EmileH

Happy Monday everyone. This week in the garden 

Climbing roses







Plenty of sage 



One of the dogwoods


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Happy Monday everyone. This week in the garden
> 
> Climbing roses
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736645
> 
> View attachment 3736646
> 
> 
> Plenty of sage
> View attachment 3736648
> 
> 
> One of the dogwoods
> 
> View attachment 3736650


OMG those pale pink roses are just so lovely!!!


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> OMG those pale pink roses are just so lovely!!!



Thank you. One of the neighbors has the same roses planted with Russian sage at their mailbox. That's a lovely combination, very delicate and beautiful.


----------



## mistikat

etoile de mer said:


> Wow, bar fridge for 3 months! Our fridge died last spring and we had to live out of a mini fridge for a week..I thought that was intolerable! So glad your project is almost finished!





Cordeliere said:


> I like everything about it--the cabinet faces, the handles, the concreteish counter, the square sink, the faucet, the ivory and white.
> 
> I figure is remodel is a little like being pregnant.   You forget the hassle when the joy of the finished product comes.





Mindi B said:


> I also really like the clean lines and simple hardware on the cabinets.  It's contemporary but not cold.  And is that one 'o' them touch faucets?  It's COOL!





gracekelly said:


> Men!!   Actually cream and white is tres chic.  Easy to add color to your choices and better because you can change whenever you like instead of being locked into something.



Thanks all. It's one step forward, two steps back. One previously installed cabinet is now on the counter and the millwork we ordered for a tiny broom closet (because they mismeasured) looks grossly huge for the space. As in ... it should be 7 inches but there's a full sized door in my kitchen. But hey, ice and cold water in the fridge! I'll take my victories where I can get them! And we are really looking forward to "moving in" and being able to cook, bake (especially bake for me - I love doing it) and invite people over again!


----------



## EmileH

mistikat said:


> Thanks all. It's one step forward, two steps back. One previously installed cabinet is now on the counter and the millwork we ordered for a tiny broom closet (because they mismeasured) looks grossly huge for the space. As in ... it should be 7 inches but there's a full sized door in my kitchen. But hey, ice and cold water in the fridge! I'll take my victories where I can get them! And we are really looking forward to "moving in" and being able to cook, bake (especially bake for me - I love doing it) and invite people over again!



Wow that sounds stressful.


----------



## Mindi B

Phooey, mistikat.  That does seem to be par for the course with most construction.  The last time we did anything significant (long time ago) it really felt like every installation had an unintended, negative consequence: put in the stove, electrician blows the kitchen GFI.  Install a lighting fixture, the supervisor breaks one of the globes.  Put in the kitchen sink, plumber decides to combine two male pipes in the U bend with a fist-sized lump of putty.  (Oh, I don't think so. )  And so on.  Renovation/construction is a major pain.  But happy to hear you are celebrating the small victories!  FRIDGE! BAKING!


----------



## mistikat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow that sounds stressful.



The glass is literally half full, now that they've run plumbing to the fridge! And Mindi, the house is over a hundred years old so we were braced for something. Although the something turned out to be the contractor, which allowed my husband to gleefully repeat, "Told you so! This is my daily life!" LOL.


----------



## etoile de mer

mistikat said:


> Thanks all. It's one step forward, two steps back. One previously installed cabinet is now on the counter and the millwork we ordered for a tiny broom closet (because they mismeasured) looks grossly huge for the space. As in ... it should be 7 inches but there's a full sized door in my kitchen. But hey, ice and cold water in the fridge! I'll take my victories where I can get them! And we are really looking forward to "moving in" and being able to cook, bake (especially bake for me - I love doing it) and invite people over again!



Oh bother, mistikat, but you have the best attitude about it, might as well look for the silver lining! Hope it's all sorted out very soon!

I understand about the older house issues, ours is 94 years old, and we're gearing up for various projects. We have a yard crew we use occasionally, and the owner and team are so great we've asked what else they can do for us (apparently smaller construction jobs). He'll be our guy for those because they are a complete pleasure to deal with, and are so conscientious. I wish he could also do our larger projects, too! Our stumbling block at times has been that my husband is skilled at a lot of construction tasks, and would rather do things himself, but it's not time or cost effective. In recent years he's realized he'd rather go mountain biking in his free time, so progress there!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. It was. One of the department stores. They had a better selection than the boutiques including rue cambon I think. I was concerned that their tailor might not be as good as Chanel. Pm me of you want to know which store. I don't want to embarrass anyone.
> 
> It's definitely worth the trip to New York for me.
> 
> Except Cartier. Not so good experience there. I was walking by so I went in to ask about the availability of my bracelet. I was originality told 2-3 weeks in Boston then a week after I paid 12 weeks. I'm trying to be a good sport about it but I'm annoyed. They told me that by paying upfront they could pull from worldwide stock, but there is one on the French website for sale so I know that's not true. They say that customs takes 12 weeks and that also seems unlikely. I asked their availability for the bracelet in New York and explained that I had already inquired in Boston. They basically told me that they were letting my SA know that I was shopping around asking for it. [emoji15] so I got a lecture and they tattled on me. After seeing in the computer that I just paid for a $16,000 bracelet! [emoji35] I thought Hermes was bad.


I have a theory about about jewelry:  if something happens in the acquisition of it, it acquires bad karma.  Meaning that I'll always remember the bad karma event every darn time I put the thing on. So, I don't get the thing.   I can't give you an example but your Cartier bracelet would need 10 Thos Jefferson quotes to override an experience like yours.  Are they stupid or what?


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Eagle and all, just a report back on the weight loss: I am about 4 lbs from my goal! Lost about 14 as of today.
> 
> It's sooooo hot here this weekend. It's 103!!! Unusual for this area in California.  I am letting myself have ice cream and lots of frozen yogurt today.


That's just tremendous, Cremel!   You are a model for us all (I did copy you inadvertently by have a bowl of ice cream, it was small [ha!  for me!]).  And 103!!!!! That's huge for California!


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Well there's a sweet tooth in the house. When that night owl gets hungry in the middle of the night anything sweet could be consumed in no time.
> 
> [emoji39][emoji39]


You and me both, sister!


----------



## EmileH

Sending you guys lilies from my garden today. Hermes orange


----------



## EmileH

For anyone who was interested in the louboutin Cadrilla shoes, the Ones that I preordered arrived. I'm deciding whether I like them. The shape is a bit odd. They are square toed but cut low. They are very comfortable. They run a bit large. I'm a 38 in other brands, a 38.5 in louboutin. I might have to exchange them for a 38 if i want to keep them. What do people think?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sending you guys lilies from my garden today. Hermes orange
> 
> View attachment 3739034


Beautiful lillies!  Would love to see that color combination on a purse.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Life is full of pleasant surprises.  I was offered a little something today


----------



## Mindi B

TELL!  TELL!  You tease, you!


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> For anyone who was interested in the louboutin Cadrilla shoes, the Ones that I preordered arrived. I'm deciding whether I like them. The shape is a bit odd. They are square toed but cut low. They are very comfortable. They run a bit large. I'm a 38 in other brands, a 38.5 in louboutin. I might have to exchange them for a 38 if i want to keep them. What do people think?
> 
> View attachment 3739049
> View attachment 3739050


Um...maybe its's the angle? I'm not loving them, tbh. Maybe in the correct size, they will look better, but that was the reason I returned the Prada MaryJanes - 1/2 size too big and they gapped in the back enough to look clompy. That, plus BF disliked them. 

I am actually eyeing the Chanel boots with the pearls, as I have *returned* almost all the shoes I have bought this year.
(seriously, I have returned 7 pairs and it's only June). 

Except for my Rock studs - which I have actually worn twice and will be wearing more this summer. Do you guys want to see the outfit I pulled together for a friend's short notice wedding reception?

and my Croc flip flops, but those don't count - they are for specific uses and are replacing older worn out items.


----------



## Genie27

Madam Bijoux said:


> Life is full of pleasant surprises.  I was offered a little something today


Please let us see it....


----------



## EmileH

Here is another photo. They seem odd. Pleas excuse ugly feet. 




Let's see your outfit genie


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is another photo. They seem odd. Pleas excuse ugly feet.
> 
> View attachment 3739191
> 
> 
> Let's see your outfit genie


Too much toe cleavage.  Don't get me wrong:  toe cleavage can be done very well.   But I think the designer whacked off too much leather.   Now, it is just possible that a wider toe cleavage  in shoes will become a trend.   I hope not.  I wear some foot sox when not wearing tights and those usually cover a lot of the top of the foot.  
One "trend" I hope to never see again is the bare/cold shoulder look.  I recall that Donna Karan invented it years ago and that was fine.  But as an everyday look, yuck.


----------



## Mindi B

I agree about a  on the shoes, I'm afraid, PbP.  The combination of the very low vamp and the truncated, squared toe does look odd--as eagle says, as if the front of the shoe was cut off!  I don't think these will age well.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> For anyone who was interested in the louboutin Cadrilla shoes, the Ones that I preordered arrived. I'm deciding whether I like them. The shape is a bit odd. They are square toed but cut low. They are very comfortable. They run a bit large. I'm a 38 in other brands, a 38.5 in louboutin. I might have to exchange them for a 38 if i want to keep them. What do people think?
> 
> View attachment 3739049
> View attachment 3739050


I think the shoes look a little small in the toe box, like they are too tight and that your foot is a tad swollen.   That's my opinion.  I doubt you really have feet that swell, that comes with hot climates and enclosed shoes (no sandals.)


----------



## Genie27

Here it is....it was a low key restaurant/open bar/finger food/after work/business casual affair, but I decided to dress up. Glad I did as all the ladies dressed up and some of the guys were in shorts and shirts.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Here it is....it was a low key restaurant/open bar/finger food/after work/business casual affair, but I decided to dress up. Glad I did as all the ladies dressed up and some of the guys were in shorts and shirts.



You look so beautiful! Outfit perfection, it really suits you in silhouette, color and spirit. Well done!


----------



## Mindi B

Genie, you look HOT.  Seriously.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Here it is....it was a low key restaurant/open bar/finger food/after work/business casual affair, but I decided to dress up. Glad I did as all the ladies dressed up and some of the guys were in shorts and shirts.


Wowza!    Stunning!


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> I think the shoes look a little small in the toe box, like they are too tight and that your foot is a tad swollen.   That's my opinion.  I doubt you really have feet that swell, that comes with hot climates and enclosed shoes (no sandals.)



It also comes with being on your feet all day in heels. [emoji23] I tried the shoes right after work when I got home. I do tend to swell. DH calls me Fred flintsone after a long flight. I tried them again after relaxing for a bit. They were actually too big and slipping off. I liked them with pants so I'm getting a half size  smaller

.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Mindi B said:


> TELL!  TELL!  You tease, you!


Hi, Mindi B!  It's going to be a 30 in the new pink color.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look so beautiful! Outfit perfection, it really suits you in silhouette, color and spirit. Well done!



+1


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> Too much toe cleavage.



haha
agree


----------



## 911snowball

PBP, they look comfortable and the sturdy heel will serve you well in the office. I think the toe issue might be  diminished with sheer or semi-sheer black hoisery.


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> Here it is....it was a low key restaurant/open bar/finger food/after work/business casual affair, but I decided to dress up. Glad I did as all the ladies dressed up and some of the guys were in shorts and shirts.


Love!!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It also comes with being on your feet all day in heels. [emoji23] I tried the shoes right after work when I got home. I do tend to swell. DH calls me Fred flintsone after a long flight. I tried them again after relaxing for a bit. They were actually too big and slipping off. I liked them with pants so I'm getting a half size  smaller
> 
> .



This seems like a good plan. I think they seem less beautiful now because they *look* painful in the forefoot area, despite being comfortable for you. Once you get the right size, hopefully the entire fit will be better and their shape will look more in proportion.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Here it is....it was a low key restaurant/open bar/finger food/after work/business casual affair, but I decided to dress up. Glad I did as all the ladies dressed up and some of the guys were in shorts and shirts.



Genie, you look confident and gorgeous!


----------



## nicole0612

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Mindi B!  It's going to be a 30 in the new pink color.



Congratulations! That should be so fun for summer!


----------



## EmileH

Congratulations Madam!


----------



## Genie27

Thank you, ladies. The dress is one I've had for about a decade and I pull it out for spring/summer weddings, if appropriate. In fact my friend who got married is the one who picked it out for me, so I thought that was an appropriate touch. (So glad it still fit). 

I enjoyed getting dressed up, making an entrance, catching up with people I hadn't seen for ages, and left when my introversion kicked in. It was one of the easiest weddings I've attended because it was so informal - just a party, really.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Thank you, ladies. The dress is one I've had for about a decade and I pull it out for spring/summer weddings, if appropriate. In fact my friend who got married is the one who picked it out for me, so I thought that was an appropriate touch. (So glad it still fit).
> 
> I enjoyed getting dressed up, making an entrance, catching up with people I hadn't seen for ages, and left when my introversion kicked in. It was one of the easiest weddings I've attended because it was so informal - just a party, really.



Aww Genie, I never pictured you as an introvert. I'm glad you had a good time. I am sure your beautiful outfit gave you greater confidence.

That's exactly what we did for our wedding. Both DH and I had been married before. Our parents were elderly and couldn't travel. So we had a small family only ceremony in Florida and then a cocktail party for friends back in Boston. I was actually able to enjoy it and spend time with the people that I love rather than worrying about the traditional details. Plus I don't really like being on display so the traditional bride role wasn't something that I wanted to do.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Thanks, everyone!  It will probably be a long wait.


----------



## chaneljewel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is another photo. They seem odd. Pleas excuse ugly feet.
> 
> View attachment 3739191
> 
> 
> Let's see your outfit genie


I'm not a fan of them.  I know you say they're comfortable but they don't look it. Or maybe it's the toe.  Just not sure. What's the heel height?


----------



## EmileH

chaneljewel said:


> I'm not a fan of them.  I know you say they're comfortable but they don't look it. Or maybe it's the toe.  Just not sure. What's the heel height?



70 mm


----------



## chaneljewel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> 70 mm


Just thought that maybe the heel height has something to do with how they look in the toe area.


----------



## EmileH

chaneljewel said:


> Just thought that maybe the heel height has something to do with how they look in the toe area.



No I just think my feet were swollen after working all day in heels. I sent them back to try another size


----------



## scarf1

Just stopping by to say hi!  Have been traveling for more than month- and arrived home on Sat to find water all over kitchen floor(dishwasher), broken patio umbrella(high wind), and a heat wave...
At any rate, we just had a new dishwasher installed yesterday. Who would have thought that dishwasher technology would have changed so much. Still trying to figure out how to load it 
(it has the 3rd silverware rack. But it sure is quiet, and it claims to use very little water( good for California).. still need to buy a new patio umbrella.
Ended up buying more H scarves than intended, so definitely on ban island now, LOL!


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Just stopping by to say hi!  Have been traveling for more than month- and arrived home on Sat to find water all over kitchen floor(dishwasher), broken patio umbrella(high wind), and a heat wave...
> At any rate, we just had a new dishwasher installed yesterday. Who would have thought that dishwasher technology would have changed so much. Still trying to figure out how to load it
> (it has the 3rd silverware rack. But it sure is quiet, and it claims to use very little water( good for California).. still need to buy a new patio umbrella.
> Ended up buying more H scarves than intended, so definitely on ban island now, LOL!



Welcome home! So sorry fir the bad surprises.


----------



## lulilu

scarf1 said:


> Just stopping by to say hi!  Have been traveling for more than month- and arrived home on Sat to find water all over kitchen floor(dishwasher), broken patio umbrella(high wind), and a heat wave...
> At any rate, we just had a new dishwasher installed yesterday. Who would have thought that dishwasher technology would have changed so much. Still trying to figure out how to load it
> (it has the 3rd silverware rack. But it sure is quiet, and it claims to use very little water( good for California).. still need to buy a new patio umbrella.
> Ended up buying more H scarves than intended, so definitely on ban island now, LOL!



I had a patio umbrella take off in a storm and land in the evergreen hedge between my property and next door.  An amazing sight.  Sorry you had such a tough welcome home.


----------



## nicole0612

scarf1 said:


> Just stopping by to say hi!  Have been traveling for more than month- and arrived home on Sat to find water all over kitchen floor(dishwasher), broken patio umbrella(high wind), and a heat wave...
> At any rate, we just had a new dishwasher installed yesterday. Who would have thought that dishwasher technology would have changed so much. Still trying to figure out how to load it
> (it has the 3rd silverware rack. But it sure is quiet, and it claims to use very little water( good for California).. still need to buy a new patio umbrella.
> Ended up buying more H scarves than intended, so definitely on ban island now, LOL!


I'm sorry to hear about your dishwasher and patio umbrella! I hope that some residual relaxation from the vacation helped to carry you through the unpleasant surprises!


----------



## gracekelly

scarf1 said:


> Just stopping by to say hi!  Have been traveling for more than month- and arrived home on Sat to find water all over kitchen floor(dishwasher), broken patio umbrella(high wind), and a heat wave...
> At any rate, we just had a new dishwasher installed yesterday. Who would have thought that dishwasher technology would have changed so much. Still trying to figure out how to load it
> (it has the 3rd silverware rack. But it sure is quiet, and it claims to use very little water( good for California).. still need to buy a new patio umbrella.
> Ended up buying more H scarves than intended, so definitely on ban island now, LOL!


Broken water pipes are always a fear of mine.  I always turn off the hot and cold behind the washing machine after I use it.  My SIL came home from Hawaii one year and discovered hers had leaked down from the main floor into the basement and directly on to the pool table.


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> Just stopping by to say hi!  Have been traveling for more than month- and arrived home on Sat to find water all over kitchen floor(dishwasher), broken patio umbrella(high wind), and a heat wave...
> At any rate, we just had a new dishwasher installed yesterday. Who would have thought that dishwasher technology would have changed so much. Still trying to figure out how to load it
> (it has the 3rd silverware rack. But it sure is quiet, and it claims to use very little water( good for California).. still need to buy a new patio umbrella.
> Ended up buying more H scarves than intended, so definitely on ban island now, LOL!


Can't wait to see your new additions! 
Last year (oops it was 2 years ago) my patio umbrella broke in a high wind and I still haven't replaced it. Discovered new places to lounge on the patio instead, LOL. Sorry about the dishwasher. That also happened to me 2 years ago, but it was mice who had gnawed through the hose thing. You are brave to go away for a whole month!


----------



## chaneljewel

scarf1 said:


> Just stopping by to say hi!  Have been traveling for more than month- and arrived home on Sat to find water all over kitchen floor(dishwasher), broken patio umbrella(high wind), and a heat wave...
> At any rate, we just had a new dishwasher installed yesterday. Who would have thought that dishwasher technology would have changed so much. Still trying to figure out how to load it
> (it has the 3rd silverware rack. But it sure is quiet, and it claims to use very little water( good for California).. still need to buy a new patio umbrella.
> Ended up buying more H scarves than intended, so definitely on ban island now, LOL!


So sorry. That's hard to arrive home and find such a mess.


----------



## cremel

Ppup, Love your garden!!! For the shoes, it probably has something to do with the angle to take a selfie. Dry skin also tends to make it worse. I am size 4.5, so for most shoes, especially pumps, I do not even get a chance to wear unless special order. Boots or some shoes with straps can actually stay on. Let us know how you feel after wearing them for some time.

Madam! what a tease! what is the new pink color for 2017? is this a SO? Do tell!! 

Genie, a hot lady you are!!

Scarf! welcome back! It is the third time I heard dishwasher caused leaking and flooding in the kitchen just in 2017! A dishwasher made in 1990 may last two decades but the fancy ones made today probably can be broken by an one year old in no time. We have a GE monogram with lots of little round buttons for functions control. If anyone(happens to be the toddlers) by chance pressed two buttons at the same time, the dishwasher then refuses to run. Next thing I know, DH has to disassemble that machine and resets the electronic system on the control panel.  He does it so often that the time to complete the task improved from one hour to current 5 minutes or so. If not for the "matching" mindset of DH for all appliances in the kitchen, I would have trashed that thing two years ago!

Tomorrow I am going to see Wonder Woman with half a dozen girls!!  I heard it was a well made movie. Prior to that movie we are going to a ramen place. I am not that into ramen frankly but I will go with the flow. Hope the movie is good enough that I dont fall into sleep in the lazy boy theatre chairs. 

Have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## lulilu

Cremel, I forgot what it's like to live with toddlers and appliances!  Good grief on the dishwasher.  I'd be you, tossing it because exDH was not handy even though he tried to be.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

cremel said:


> Ppup, Love your garden!!! For the shoes, it probably has something to do with the angle to take a selfie. Dry skin also tends to make it worse. I am size 4.5, so for most shoes, especially pumps, I do not even get a chance to wear unless special order. Boots or some shoes with straps can actually stay on. Let us know how you feel after wearing them for some time.
> 
> Madam! what a tease! what is the new pink color for 2017? is this a SO? Do tell!!
> 
> Genie, a hot lady you are!!
> 
> Scarf! welcome back! It is the third time I heard dishwasher caused leaking and flooding in the kitchen just in 2017! A dishwasher made in 1990 may last two decades but the fancy ones made today probably can be broken by an one year old in no time. We have a GE monogram with lots of little round buttons for functions control. If anyone(happens to be the toddlers) by chance pressed two buttons at the same time, the dishwasher then refuses to run. Next thing I know, DH has to disassemble that machine and resets the electronic system on the control panel.  He does it so often that the time to complete the task improved from one hour to current 5 minutes or so. If not for the "matching" mindset of DH for all appliances in the kitchen, I would have trashed that thing two years ago!
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to see Wonder Woman with half a dozen girls!!  I heard it was a well made movie. Prior to that movie we are going to a ramen place. I am not that into ramen frankly but I will go with the flow. Hope the movie is good enough that I dont fall into sleep in the lazy boy theatre chairs.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!!!



Hi, Cremel!  The new pink is called Rose Poupre.  It has more of a purple undertone than Rose Extreme, which looks like coral in the store's lighting.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Oh Miami!!! Love it! Are you staying in South Beach? We love it there! Last time we were there it was 3 years ago and I miss going back! We flew with Virgin Atlantic and it was really good. Stayed in the Ritz Carlton in South Beach. I highly recommend. If you want more art deco style, there are loads art deco hotels there too. Will you be driving around too? OMG so much to do there! I am so jealous!


Hi xiang that sounds wonderful I love Deco buildings.
Thank you for the tips!
Looking forward to checking them out.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

xiangxiang0731 said:


> We are also planning a 2-week trip to finally visit Yellow Stone National Park! My SO have been there several times but I have never been! Any tips will also be appreciated!


Sounds wonderful xiang!
Looks like we are both stateside bound, how exciting!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

eagle1002us said:


> The Hermes and other stores in the Miami Design District is of course a must.   There's a new art museum.  And there are antique shows.   Good for you to get this holiday!!!!!  Miami is such nice change of scenery from where ever you are coming from!


Hi eagle, I thought about the Design district, just got to get my map reading up to scratch to navigate!
DH will enjoy the art museum!
Thank you for the tips!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Hermezzy said:


> Ooooo Miami-- such a wonderful city- so international...almost feels like it isn't a part of the USA.  South Beach, specifically, Ocean Drive, is gorgeous, as are the sights/restaurants on Espanola Way.    I'd be remiss if I didn't mention the Miami H, which has excellent customer service and is one of the USA H flagships.  And Palm Beach is nearby, which is one of the country's historic enclaves of beauty and great shops.


Hi hermezzy thank you for the recommendations!
Really looking forward to seeing the sights.
Ocean Drive sounds so exotic!
Need to get a map and work out where everywhere is in relation to each other.
Don't want to miss anything.


----------



## cremel

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Cremel!  The new pink is called Rose Poupre.  It has more of a purple undertone than Rose Extreme, which looks like coral in the store's lighting.



I looked it up online, very pretty. This pink with a purple lining would look wonderful!!!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

etoile de mer said:


> *Moma* and *Capri*, good luck with your projects! *Moma,* DH was happy to follow the first roofer up on the roof of our two story house, "to get a better look". I was cringing because he was wearing his clunky, tippy gardening clogs, and I was hoping he wasn't going to fall off! I'm staying on terra firma throughout the process, thank you very much! We've gotten two roofing quotes so far, and the second was 3x that of the first. Second seems to be the "Hermes" quality roof! We'll see what quote three brings, but with this item we're looking for functional, not fancy, as it's actually pretty hard to see our roof. Scoping out roofing, painting, and windows all at once, and hopefully we can move forward soon. But apparently everyone else in the county has decided they need a new roof now, too!


Hey etoile thank you, you too!
I hope quote 3 is promising for you.
Your DH sounds like he will be onto anything that needs sorting with this project!
Always good to not have to rely on whatever the contractor's say.


----------



## chicinthecity777

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi xiang that sounds wonderful I love Deco buildings.
> Thank you for the tips!
> Looking forward to checking them out.


There are many art deco hotels on Ocean Drive which can be very busy! If you look at Collins Avenue it's more spacious and quieter but just 2 blocks away. The Delano is very swanky if you like that sort of thing. The pool side in Delano is fabulous but we haven't been for a few years now so don't know if things have changed. We are members of Ritz Carlton so we are partial to it but do explore other options and be prepared for being spolit for options!
Design district is a must visit these days but when we went there years ago, they were just starting to build it out. 
Our trip might have to be put on hold as we are planning for something else. Oh well that's life.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Anybody is watching or have watched Mr. Robot 2nd season?  All I can say is what were the writers thinking?


----------



## lulilu

No, XX, but DD and I just binged watched the most recent season of Fargo and are scratching our heads as well at the last episode.


----------



## MSO13

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi xiang that sounds wonderful I love Deco buildings.
> Thank you for the tips!
> Looking forward to checking them out.



Definitely have breakfast/coffee at News Cafe one morning, I used to be in Miami often for work and wouldn't stay in fancy hotels but I was always walking distance to Ocean Drive and would love to sit at News and people watch while having Huevos Rancheros. Actually all of South Beach is amazing for people watching. 

I'm not sure if dive bars are anyone's style but The Deuce on 14th Street is a mostly locals spot and it's a nice respite from $25+ cocktails at all the hotels although it was made famous by all the tattoo shows in Miami and may not be so cool anymore. I haven't been in a few years.  Fair warning, it's the antithesis of the Ritz or the Delano!


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> No, XX, but DD and I just binged watched the most recent season of Fargo and are scratching our heads as well at the last episode.


Oho, we have Fargo on the box but haven't watched it. Met a friend last week who were much further down with Twin Peaks The Return and he said he wasn't anywhere clearer about what was going on compared to 1st episode! Lol!


----------



## Mindi B

My DH loves mysterious, bizarre, surreal series and movies.  Me, I get impatient and annoyed: Either the writers are being lazy and not trying to make any sense, or the writing is so deep that my feeble mind cannot cope.  Neither of these possibilities does anything for my mood.  
Is anyone out in Cafe-land a reader of short stories?  There's another form that I admire and avoid.  The collected stories of, say, John Updike were enough to convince me that I am entirely too stupid to be left on my own for more than an hour at a time.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> My DH loves mysterious, bizarre, surreal series and movies.  Me, I get impatient and annoyed: Either the writers are being lazy and not trying to make any sense, or the writing is so deep that my feeble mind cannot cope.  Neither of these possibilities does anything for my mood.
> Is anyone out in Cafe-land a reader of short stories?  There's another form that I admire and avoid.  The collected stories of, say, John Updike were enough to convince me that I am entirely too stupid to be left on my own for more than an hour at a time.


Hahaha! I generally don't do surrealism either. I have read short stories before but I won't go out of my ways to read them. 
Riviera started and I have only watched the 1st episode. Putting the storyline aside, the settings looked fantastic! So many familiar places! I can just look at the scenaries and not even worry about the story line. Lol!


----------



## nicole0612

Mindi B said:


> My DH loves mysterious, bizarre, surreal series and movies.  Me, I get impatient and annoyed: Either the writers are being lazy and not trying to make any sense, or the writing is so deep that my feeble mind cannot cope.  Neither of these possibilities does anything for my mood.
> Is anyone out in Cafe-land a reader of short stories?  There's another form that I admire and avoid.  The collected stories of, say, John Updike were enough to convince me that I am entirely too stupid to be left on my own for more than an hour at a time.



I am a big fan of short stories! It is a form you admire and avoid??
The only collection I didn't like in recent years was Olive Kitteridge. I know it was award winning, but it just didn't resonate with me at all. 
Have you ever heard selected shorts on NPR? It is one of my favorite programs and comes on my local station at the perfect time for me, late night on Sunday when everyone else is finally sleeping! Then my night owl self comes out to listen to the radio, clean up the chaotic house and chat on tpf


----------



## Mindi B

The "literary" type of short story scares me, nicole.  These are often relatively non-narrative--more about evoking a moment or a mood.  Lots left unsaid.  And I always feel I've missed the point.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> If you have a weather related lay over or something that is  going to extend your connection or possibly force the airline to cancel your flight and rebook, go to the Admirals Club immediately.  You can get a 1 day membership for about $100, and they will really take care of you.  After a ugly weather shutdown at Reagan, we we something like 7th on the standby list and the woman behind the desk used her connections and made us first on the list.   If she had not done that we probably would have had to wait 12 hours to get out.
> 
> Besides in weather related debacles, everyone's flight is screwed up and the airports are packed.  The Admirals club is an oasis in hell.
> 
> Another AA idea..While on the plane they will offer you a credit card.   If you fill out the application in flight and turn it in, they give you about 40,000 miles signing bonus.   DH and I both applied for one last summer.   We already have AA card, so I didn't think they would give us another, much less two, but they did.   80K miles for 5 minutes effort.
> 
> And for something to do in Miami--go to Hermes in Miami and Palm Beach and report back to us.
> 
> One more edit:  Download the AA ap.   You will be as informed as the gate people on any delays.


Hey Corde thank you for these great tips!
Would we be able to apply for the credit card as we are not US citizens?
I downloaded the app earlier this week, looking forward to plugging our flight numbers in and seeing what it does.
Hope we don't have delays, coming home DH has to be back at work next day, we are already going when we shouldn't as it is in term time!
Really looking forward to this trip, I am storing all the great suggestions.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

eagle1002us said:


> AA is good.   We use them to Miami.


Good to know, thanks eagle.
We were supposed to be British Airways but AA are operating it on their behalf.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

prepster said:


> Lol!  We had a little bird nesting in a large pot near the front door and I wouldn't let anyone use the front door until her little birdies were hatched and had flown away.  Every little bit helps.    Hopefully she'll repay the favor by eating a mosquito, or fly or tick so they won't bite me.
> 
> RE: Miami
> When I'm in Miami I like to stay at the Ritz-Carlton on Key Biscayne.  DH likes it there because he likes to play golf at Crandon. If you like golf, it is a par-72, and supposedly (I say because I don't play golf) one of the top 100 courses.  It is about 10-ish minutes from Miami Beach, but more low-key (pardon the pun).


Hey prepster thank you.
Xiang mentioned the Ritz Carlton at South Beach, I wonder if it is the same one.
My DH is not a golfer, there are no engines involved with golf, unless you count the buggy, but that is probably electric thinking about it.
I bet Miami is glorious for playing golf, beautiful spaces and endless sunshine.


----------



## prepster

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hey prepster thank you.
> Xiang mentioned the Ritz Carlton at South Beach, I wonder if it is the same one.
> My DH is not a golfer, there are no engines involved with golf, unless you count the buggy, but that is probably electric thinking about it.
> I bet Miami is glorious for playing golf, beautiful spaces and endless sunshine.


 
Hi, The RC at South Beach is a different hotel, but also nice, on the South Beach "strip."  The one on Key Biscayne is on Grand Bay Drive and is a few minutes away from South Beach and is more resort-ish.  If you don't stay there but decide to go out to Key Biscayne to see the SeaQuarium or the lighthouse, or take a sea plane tour, there is a good place at the hotel for burgers on the beach, very low-key and casual--I think it's called Dune.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> For anyone who was interested in the louboutin Cadrilla shoes, the Ones that I preordered arrived. I'm deciding whether I like them. The shape is a bit odd. They are square toed but cut low. They are very comfortable. They run a bit large. I'm a 38 in other brands, a 38.5 in louboutin. I might have to exchange them for a 38 if i want to keep them. What do people think?
> 
> View attachment 3739049
> View attachment 3739050


Sorry but I agree with others, not loving these on you.
Although if they are comfy then it is worth it.


----------



## nicole0612

Mindi B said:


> The "literary" type of short story scares me, nicole.  These are often relatively non-narrative--more about evoking a moment or a mood.  Lots left unsaid.  And I always feel I've missed the point.



I think my favorite type is somewhere in the middle, not completely abstract, but with a minimal plot, more about evocative, as you say, or suggesting a truth.


----------



## EmileH

CapriTrotteur said:


> Sorry but I agree with others, not loving these on you.
> Although if they are comfy then it is worth it.



Thanks for the feedback. I'm trying a different size but they must be comfy and attractive to stay.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> Definitely have breakfast/coffee at News Cafe one morning, I used to be in Miami often for work and wouldn't stay in fancy hotels but I was always walking distance to Ocean Drive and would love to sit at News and people watch while having Huevos Rancheros. Actually all of South Beach is amazing for people watching.
> 
> I'm not sure if dive bars are anyone's style but The Deuce on 14th Street is a mostly locals spot and it's a nice respite from $25+ cocktails at all the hotels although it was made famous by all the tattoo shows in Miami and may not be so cool anymore. I haven't been in a few years.  Fair warning, it's the antithesis of the Ritz or the Delano!


Wasn't the News Cafe where gianni Versace got his brew and papers?  I/We never thought of people watching, what a great idea.   I go primarily for antique shows, visiting a different H, and the bright sunny colorful days.


----------



## eagle1002us

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi xiang that sounds wonderful I love Deco buildings.
> Thank you for the tips!
> Looking forward to checking them out.


In the 80s we were on a tour of Miami which included buzzing past the pastel Deco buildings.   There was a cluster of them and they stood out from the rest of the architecture.   If you want to know what they looked like before the rest of the area got built up watch the early scenes in Scarface, the movie.   It's not a big panoramic view of them but then in the 80s they weren't really a big panoramic view, anyhow.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cleaned closets today.   Didn't intend to, but was in a mood to discard/pass things on.   I found a number of things in the closet that had been "lost" for while.  So now I can wear them.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I think my favorite type is somewhere in the middle, not completely abstract, but with a minimal plot, more about evocative, as you say, or suggesting a truth.


I generally avoid fiction in favor of history or biography.   I wanted to read The Remains of the Day and wound up instead with another Kazuo Ishiguro novel, An Artist of the Floating World.   I sat up all night to finish that sucker.   I'm not sure I really understood it for all that.   This is what fiction does to me:  I gotta see the end right away.  With nonfiction, I already know the ending.   I can take my time, read it thoughtfully, or better, just dip into whatever section I feel like reading whether it's in chronological order or not.


----------



## Cordeliere

CapriTrotteur said:


> Would we be able to apply for the credit card as we are not US citizens?



I think so.  Credit is  pretty international.   The worst that can happen is they would not approve your application.   So all you lose is about 5 minutes of your time on a long flight.

I didn't think they would approve us since we already had one.  They approved both of us so now we have 3 citibank cards with different account numbers.  You have to spend about $2,000 on them before they give you the miles.   We pay for absolutely everything by credit card to get the miles and pay off the full balance each month so we have no finance charges.


----------



## Cordeliere

CapriTrotteur

I live on the west coast of FL.   It has rained every day for the past three weeks.   The mosquito population has mushroomed.   You will definitely want insect repellant.   I like the Cutter brand just because it doesn't stink.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> I generally avoid fiction in favor of history or biography.   I wanted to read The Remains of the Day and wound up instead with another Kazuo Ishiguro novel, An Artist of the Floating World.   I sat up all night to finish that sucker.   I'm not sure I really understood it for all that.   This is what fiction does to me:  I gotta see the end right away.  With nonfiction, I already know the ending.   I can take my time, read it thoughtfully, or better, just dip into whatever section I feel like reading whether it's in chronological order or not.



That is a really interesting perspective. I never thought about it that way!
I rarely read nonfiction other than work-related, but have enjoyed what I have read. Did you read Devil in the White City? That was really engaging.


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> CapriTrotteur
> 
> I live on the west coast of FL.   It has rained every day for the past three weeks.   The mosquito population has mushroomed.   You will definitely want insect repellant.   I like the Cutter brand just because it doesn't stink.



That does not sound like fun! I just found out that I have to go to a suburb of Orlando for a week early next month. I think it will be hot, humid and mosquito-y.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> Cleaned closets today.   Didn't intend to, but was in a mood to discard/pass things on.   I found a number of things in the closet that had been "lost" for while.  So now I can wear them.



I made another pass through my closet as well. I moved at least 30% of my clothes to clothing purgatory in the guest room closet. Anything that I didn't 100% love or hadn't worn in a while went. I'm hoping this will mean that I use my favorite items more often rather than the same old things.

Taking a vote: louboutin very prive peep toe pumps in black and nude (the only platforms that I have ever purchased): dated? Sell?


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> CapriTrotteur
> 
> I live on the west coast of FL.   It has rained every day for the past three weeks.   The mosquito population has mushroomed.   You will definitely want insect repellant.   I like the Cutter brand just because it doesn't stink.



Oh my goodness. That sounds terrible. My dear MIL didn't mention that.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I made another pass through my closet as well. I moved at least 30% of my clothes to clothing purgatory in the guest room closet. Anything that I didn't 100% love or hadn't worn in a while went. I'm hoping this will mean that I use my favorite items more often rather than the same old things.
> 
> Taking a vote: louboutin very prive peep toe pumps in black and nude (the only platforms that I have ever purchased): dated? Sell?



All I can say about the CL is DH vote: not his favorite. We all know how style-conscious DHs feel about platforms 
Sorry I can't be more help. Shoes are tough for me.


----------



## chicinthecity777

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hey prepster thank you.
> Xiang mentioned the Ritz Carlton at South Beach, I wonder if it is the same one.
> My DH is not a golfer, there are no engines involved with golf, unless you count the buggy, but that is probably electric thinking about it.
> I bet Miami is glorious for playing golf, beautiful spaces and endless sunshine.


The Ritz Carlton we stayed is on Collins Avenue so must be a different one.
Which month are you going if you don't mind me asking? In the summer months it can be very hot. So you may want to stay in the shade during the hottest hours during the day if it's very sunny. The hurricane season runs from June until November so you may get extreme weather if you are going during that period. We did last time when we were there early November. Had to cancel our snorkelling trip out of Key West.


----------



## Mininana

Cordeliere said:


> I think so.  Credit is  pretty international.   The worst that can happen is they would not approve your application.   So all you lose is about 5 minutes of your time on a long flight.
> 
> I didn't think they would approve us since we already had one.  They approved both of us so now we have 3 citibank cards with different account numbers.  You have to spend about $2,000 on them before they give you the miles.   We pay for absolutely everything by credit card to get the miles and pay off the full balance each month so we have no finance charges.



I tried to find the original post as I'm not a US citizen (nor a resident) and I kind of went through this first hand. 

In order to be able to get a credit card in the USA you need a US social security number. If you don't have one, you can apply for a credit card but will most likely be declined. 

Also, I own both a USA Amex and my home country Amex and I did once have a transfer of the membership miles from one card to the other as a one time thing because I thought I would never use my USA card again (I had left the USA to go back to live where I came from)


----------



## prepster

xiangxiang0731 said:


> The Ritz Carlton we stayed is on Collins Avenue so must be a different one.
> Which month are you going if you don't mind me asking? In the summer months it can be very hot. So you may want to stay in the shade during the hottest hours during the day if it's very sunny. The hurricane season runs from June until November so you may get extreme weather if you are going during that period. We did last time when we were there early November. Had to cancel our snorkelling trip out of Key West.



Oh, that's the one in Bal Harbour.  Also nice!  Love the Bal Harbour shops!


----------



## chicinthecity777

prepster said:


> Oh, that's the one in Bal Harbour.  Also nice!  Love the Bal Harbour shops!


My favourite thing in BH shops is actually the pond with those huge coy carps! I could just look at them for ages!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

xiangxiang0731 said:


> There are many art deco hotels on Ocean Drive which can be very busy! If you look at Collins Avenue it's more spacious and quieter but just 2 blocks away. The Delano is very swanky if you like that sort of thing. The pool side in Delano is fabulous but we haven't been for a few years now so don't know if things have changed. We are members of Ritz Carlton so we are partial to it but do explore other options and be prepared for being spolit for options!
> Design district is a must visit these days but when we went there years ago, they were just starting to build it out.
> Our trip might have to be put on hold as we are planning for something else. Oh well that's life.


Miami is sounding fabulous, lots to see and do.
I remember Miami having a reputation for being a bit scary in the 90's, but it sounds like it has all changed.
Sorry to hear your trip may need to be postponed, I hope your new option is fabulous!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

MrsOwen3 said:


> Definitely have breakfast/coffee at News Cafe one morning, I used to be in Miami often for work and wouldn't stay in fancy hotels but I was always walking distance to Ocean Drive and would love to sit at News and people watch while having Huevos Rancheros. Actually all of South Beach is amazing for people watching.
> 
> I'm not sure if dive bars are anyone's style but The Deuce on 14th Street is a mostly locals spot and it's a nice respite from $25+ cocktails at all the hotels although it was made famous by all the tattoo shows in Miami and may not be so cool anymore. I haven't been in a few years.  Fair warning, it's the antithesis of the Ritz or the Delano!


Hey MrsO, thank you, all noted down.
To be honest I have no idea what a dive bar is, but generally when we go on holiday we prefer to go to the locals places rather than the tourist traps.
When we were in Venice a couple of years ago we found a great locals "pub", although it was more bar like than pub, but it was definitely not a tourist venue. 
I was introduced to the Venetian spritz there which was extremely nice!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

prepster said:


> Hi, The RC at South Beach is a different hotel, but also nice, on the South Beach "strip."  The one on Key Biscayne is on Grand Bay Drive and is a few minutes away from South Beach and is more resort-ish.  If you don't stay there but decide to go out to Key Biscayne to see the SeaQuarium or the lighthouse, or take a sea plane tour, there is a good place at the hotel for burgers on the beach, very low-key and casual--I think it's called Dune.


Thanks prepster, I think I definitely need to get that map reading going.
There seems like so much to do there.
I had no idea Miami was so full.
I suppose it is a major tourist destination.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

eagle1002us said:


> In the 80s we were on a tour of Miami which included buzzing past the pastel Deco buildings.   There was a cluster of them and they stood out from the rest of the architecture.   If you want to know what they looked like before the rest of the area got built up watch the early scenes in Scarface, the movie.   It's not a big panoramic view of them but then in the 80s they weren't really a big panoramic view, anyhow.


Thanks eagle I haven't seen that film in years, must re-check it out!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> I think so.  Credit is  pretty international.   The worst that can happen is they would not approve your application.   So all you lose is about 5 minutes of your time on a long flight.
> 
> I didn't think they would approve us since we already had one.  They approved both of us so now we have 3 citibank cards with different account numbers.  You have to spend about $2,000 on them before they give you the miles.   We pay for absolutely everything by credit card to get the miles and pay off the full balance each month so we have no finance charges.


Sounds good Corde, I operate my card as you do, but only have one I use generally.
No harm to add another for a different reward.
Thank you for the tip!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> CapriTrotteur
> 
> I live on the west coast of FL.   It has rained every day for the past three weeks.   The mosquito population has mushroomed.   You will definitely want insect repellant.   I like the Cutter brand just because it doesn't stink.


Oh Corde, good point, whilst it rains here all the time, we don't get an insect problem with it.
I am not used to using insect repellent at all.
I have some walking trousers with supposed insect repellent fabric, wonder if that would do the job.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

xiangxiang0731 said:


> The Ritz Carlton we stayed is on Collins Avenue so must be a different one.
> Which month are you going if you don't mind me asking? In the summer months it can be very hot. So you may want to stay in the shade during the hottest hours during the day if it's very sunny. The hurricane season runs from June until November so you may get extreme weather if you are going during that period. We did last time when we were there early November. Had to cancel our snorkelling trip out of Key West.


Hey Xiang, sounds like there are a lot of Ritz Carltons in Miami, most confusing.
That is a long hurricane season, that's nearly half a year!
That's a shame you had to miss the snorkelling, I am sure that would have been fun.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Mininana said:


> I tried to find the original post as I'm not a US citizen (nor a resident) and I kind of went through this first hand.
> 
> In order to be able to get a credit card in the USA you need a US social security number. If you don't have one, you can apply for a credit card but will most likely be declined.
> 
> Also, I own both a USA Amex and my home country Amex and I did once have a transfer of the membership miles from one card to the other as a one time thing because I thought I would never use my USA card again (I had left the USA to go back to live where I came from)


Thanks mini nana, obviously we don't have US social security numbers so I guess that's a no go then.
Thanks for the info.
May try anyway as like Corde says it's only a 5 minute job to try and we aren't going any where for probably 12 plus hours!


----------



## etoile de mer

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hey etoile thank you, you too!
> I hope quote 3 is promising for you.
> Your DH sounds like he will be onto anything that needs sorting with this project!
> Always good to not have to rely on whatever the contractor's say.



Thank you Capri, we were still busy getting and reviewing quotes last week! Decided on a roofer and painter, and now working out details for windows. Wish things could progress more quickly, but everyone is already so booked up. Roofing first up, but not until August!

Your Miami trip sounds like fun! Have never been, would love to see all the Art Deco architecture!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hahaha! I generally don't do surrealism either. I have read short stories before but I won't go out of my ways to read them.
> Riviera started and I have only watched the 1st episode. Putting the storyline aside, the settings looked fantastic! So many familiar places! I can just look at the scenaries and not even worry about the story line. Lol!



Still hoping we'll be able to see Riviera, too! Also especially want to see it for the scenery!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Still hoping we'll be able to see Riviera, too! Also especially want to see it for the scenery!


I hope it will be available in the U.S. soon!


----------



## momasaurus

So many people knowledgable about Miami, I'm wondering if I can get the same level of intel about *Aix-en-Provence*, where I'm going next week for work. I will have some free time, and will be on my own for eating. Suggestions? I know the H boutique is tiny, but I'm hoping they have some pretty things for me to buy and get my VAT refund for.  I hope I can escape to Marseilles for a few hours, but not sure.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> So many people knowledgable about Miami, I'm wondering if I can get the same level of intel about *Aix-en-Provence*, where I'm going next week for work. I will have some free time, and will be on my own for eating. Suggestions? I know the H boutique is tiny, but I'm hoping they have some pretty things for me to buy and get my VAT refund for.  I hope I can escape to Marseilles for a few hours, but not sure.



Take photos to share! Safe and happy travels.


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> So many people knowledgable about Miami, I'm wondering if I can get the same level of intel about *Aix-en-Provence*, where I'm going next week for work. I will have some free time, and will be on my own for eating. Suggestions? I know the H boutique is tiny, but I'm hoping they have some pretty things for me to buy and get my VAT refund for.  I hope I can escape to Marseilles for a few hours, but not sure.


Sorry, no specific suggestions. Not sure that marseille is very exciting I do know that the TGV from Avignon to Nice did not stop in marseille, just rolled on through!. In 2015 we went to Arles and Avignon. But think those may be too far for you if you only have a few hours. Arles has some interesting roman ruins, easily accessible from Arles train station( we took the train from Avignon as a day trip).
Here are some pix of the colosseum and amphitheater in arles


----------



## etoile de mer

momasaurus said:


> So many people knowledgable about Miami, I'm wondering if I can get the same level of intel about *Aix-en-Provence*, where I'm going next week for work. I will have some free time, and will be on my own for eating. Suggestions? I know the H boutique is tiny, but I'm hoping they have some pretty things for me to buy and get my VAT refund for.  I hope I can escape to Marseilles for a few hours, but not sure.



That's exciting, have a wonderful trip! Have you read Peter Mayle's Sam Levitt series set in and around Marseille? The Vintage Caper is the first of four books with this main character.  Would be fun and light reading en route! http://www.petermayle.com/books/the-vintage-caper-peter-mayle.html


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> Sorry, no specific suggestions. Not sure that marseille is very exciting I do know that the TGV from Avignon to Nice did not stop in marseille, just rolled on through!. In 2015 we went to Arles and Avignon. But think those may be too far for you if you only have a few hours. Arles has some interesting roman ruins, easily accessible from Arles train station( we took the train from Avignon as a day trip).
> Here are some pix of the colosseum and amphitheater in arles
> View attachment 3744987
> View attachment 3744988
> View attachment 3744989
> View attachment 3744990


Oh these are awesome! Right up my alley, if I were on vacation and not working. It sounds like I already need to plan a return trip!


----------



## momasaurus

etoile de mer said:


> That's exciting, have a wonderful trip! Have you read Peter Mayle's Sam Levitt series set in and around Marseille? The Vintage Caper is the first of four books with this main character.  Would be fun and light reading en route! http://www.petermayle.com/books/the-vintage-caper-peter-mayle.html


I adored his other books about Provence. They were delightful. I will check out these! Thanks.


----------



## etoile de mer

momasaurus said:


> I adored his other books about Provence. They were delightful. I will check out these! Thanks.



Oh good, hope these keep you entertained while travelling!  I think I've read all he's written, always fun!


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> So many people knowledgable about Miami, I'm wondering if I can get the same level of intel about *Aix-en-Provence*, where I'm going next week for work. I will have some free time, and will be on my own for eating. Suggestions? I know the H boutique is tiny, but I'm hoping they have some pretty things for me to buy and get my VAT refund for.  I hope I can escape to Marseilles for a few hours, but not sure.



It is such a small world.  Do you remember the travelogue I wrote about the time in the Newark airport that seemed like a Fellini movie?  One of our companions for that strange experience was a guest conductor for orchestras.   And it happened that he was the guest conductor for our local orchestra in January so we got to know him better.   He and DH still discuss Marx and other issues that I have no interest in.   This summer he has been guest conducting for the operas at *Aix-en-Provence.   *He is not conducting the week that you will be there.  But after spending weeks there, he should be able to give good suggestions for places to eat.  I doubt he will have any shopping recommendations.   Is there anything else you would like us to ask him for you?


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Sorry, no specific suggestions. Not sure that marseille is very exciting I do know that the TGV from Avignon to Nice did not stop in marseille, just rolled on through!. In 2015 we went to Arles and Avignon. But think those may be too far for you if you only have a few hours. Arles has some interesting roman ruins, easily accessible from Arles train station( we took the train from Avignon as a day trip).
> Here are some pix of the colosseum and amphitheater in arles
> View attachment 3744987
> View attachment 3744988
> View attachment 3744989
> View attachment 3744990



Great pics.   What a blue sky.  What month were you there?


----------



## eagle1002us

CapriTrotteur said:


> Oh Corde, good point, whilst it rains here all the time, we don't get an insect problem with it.
> I am not used to using insect repellent at all.
> I have some walking trousers with supposed insect repellent fabric, wonder if that would do the job.


I've heard of that kind of clothing and the chemical it uses -- this may be helpful:
http://www.consumerreports.org/insect-repellents/permethrin-treated-clothing-mosquito-bites/

(Disclaimer, I didn't read the whole article but it seemed to be helpful).


----------



## CapriTrotteur

etoile de mer said:


> Thank you Capri, we were still busy getting and reviewing quotes last week! Decided on a roofer and painter, and now working out details for windows. Wish things could progress more quickly, but everyone is already so booked up. Roofing first up, but not until August!
> 
> Your Miami trip sounds like fun! Have never been, would love to see all the Art Deco architecture!


You are progressing well, I would love ours to be that fast!
We should get plans this week.
When we have agreed on them then they have to go to the local authority to be approved.
That will take around 3 months if we are lucky.
If they are not approved or if someone objects then who knows how long it could take.
Then we need to get the builder to do the work.
Maybe it will be done this year, probably more likely not until next April onwards.
They won't roof in the first quarter of the year here because of the weather, they maybe even stop at October too.
Fingers crossed for a good planning application meeting with no objections!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

eagle1002us said:


> I've heard of that kind of clothing and the chemical it uses -- this may be helpful:
> http://www.consumerreports.org/insect-repellents/permethrin-treated-clothing-mosquito-bites/
> 
> (Disclaimer, I didn't read the whole article but it seemed to be helpful).


Thanks eagle for this.
I am now taking mosquito avoidance a lot more seriously.
Honestly it is just something I hadn't even considered pre Cafe tips so I am really grateful.
Just goes to show how sheltered from this type of thing that England is.


----------



## Genie27

Moma, Aix is gorgeous. I don't have my trip notes with me but Mai Tai wrote about trips to Aix - there is a restaurant on the cours mirabeau, that is great for dinner, and any of the cafes are great to watch the world go by. It was Deux Garçons? I think. 

And if you check out the fork, they have offers for dinner, and reviews and menus to check out. 

I rarely had a bad meal in the S of France. Try the local stew and the seafood is also good.


----------



## chicinthecity777

momasaurus said:


> So many people knowledgable about Miami, I'm wondering if I can get the same level of intel about *Aix-en-Provence*, where I'm going next week for work. I will have some free time, and will be on my own for eating. Suggestions? I know the H boutique is tiny, but I'm hoping they have some pretty things for me to buy and get my VAT refund for.  I hope I can escape to Marseilles for a few hours, but not sure.


Love Aix-en-Provence! Les Deux Garçons is a must visit! I posted some photos in this old thread of mine: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...he-land-full-of-h.694131/page-2#post-19443678
Post #29 was taken at Les Deux Garçons. Cézannes studio is also worth visiting if you have the time.
I am not a huge fan of Marseilles' scenery but the people were lovely there.


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> Moma, Aix is gorgeous. I don't have my trip notes with me but Mai Tai wrote about trips to Aix - there is a restaurant on the cours mirabeau, that is great for dinner, and any of the cafes are great to watch the world go by. It was Deux Garçons? I think.
> 
> And if you check out the fork, they have offers for dinner, and reviews and menus to check out.
> 
> I rarely had a bad meal in the S of France. Try the local stew and the seafood is also good.



Fabulous info, thanks. @Cordeliere's friend also came through with some restaurant recommendations. Of course I will share pix with you all here!


----------



## momasaurus

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love Aix-en-Provence! Les Deux Garçons is a must visit! I posted some photos in this old thread of mine: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...he-land-full-of-h.694131/page-2#post-19443678
> Post #29 was taken at Les Deux Garçons. Cézannes studio is also worth visiting if you have the time.
> I am not a huge fan of Marseilles' scenery but the people were lovely there.



Oh, @xiangxiang0731, your thread is such fun! Thank you for the link. Fabulous pictures. You hit all the Boutiques! Hopefully the air conditioning works now. I love the posters that you brought back, and that Iris B !!!


----------



## prepster

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love Aix-en-Provence! Les Deux Garçons is a must visit! I posted some photos in this old thread of mine: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...he-land-full-of-h.694131/page-2#post-19443678
> Post #29 was taken at Les Deux Garçons. Cézannes studio is also worth visiting if you have the time.
> I am not a huge fan of Marseilles' scenery but the people were lovely there.



Wonderful photos!  Thanks so much, I had not seen those.


----------



## chicinthecity777

prepster said:


> Wonderful photos!  Thanks so much, I had not see those.


Hi sweetie, I am glad you enjoyed them! It was years ago now! It brought back my happy memory of first acquiring Ms Iris too! She's still with me to this day and I was using it yesterday.


----------



## chicinthecity777

momasaurus said:


> Oh, @xiangxiang0731, your thread is such fun! Thank you for the link. Fabulous pictures. You hit all the Boutiques! Hopefully the air conditioning works now. I love the posters that you brought back, and that Iris B !!!


Dear *momasaurus*, so happy you enjoyed them! Yes I did hit all the H boutiques! LOL! The Cannes store has changed since and it's now all one store in a different spot on the same road. And yes the air-con works there now! Hee hee! The Beaulieu concession has now gone (sad). The Monte Carlo store is now in a temp location waiting for the grand reopening later this year.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Great pics.   What a blue sky.  What month were you there?


October. It was amazingly uncrowded.


----------



## scarf1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love Aix-en-Provence! Les Deux Garçons is a must visit! I posted some photos in this old thread of mine: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...he-land-full-of-h.694131/page-2#post-19443678
> Post #29 was taken at Les Deux Garçons. Cézannes studio is also worth visiting if you have the time.
> I am not a huge fan of Marseilles' scenery but the people were lovely there.


Just read your thread! Beautiful bag and what a great trip! Looks like some places to visit on a future trip. 
Your pix of nice and Monaco brought back happy memories for me too!


----------



## chicinthecity777

scarf1 said:


> Just read your thread! Beautiful bag and what a great trip! Looks like some places to visit on a future trip.
> Your pix of nice and Monaco brought back happy memories for me too!


Thank you honey! South of France is such a beautiful area!


----------



## Cordeliere

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love Aix-en-Provence! Les Deux Garçons is a must visit! I posted some photos in this old thread of mine: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...he-land-full-of-h.694131/page-2#post-19443678
> Post #29 was taken at Les Deux Garçons. Cézannes studio is also worth visiting if you have the time.
> I am not a huge fan of Marseilles' scenery but the people were lovely there.



Enjoyed your thread and pictures.


----------



## etoile de mer

CapriTrotteur said:


> You are progressing well, I would love ours to be that fast!
> We should get plans this week.
> When we have agreed on them then they have to go to the local authority to be approved.
> That will take around 3 months if we are lucky.
> If they are not approved or if someone objects then who knows how long it could take.
> Then we need to get the builder to do the work.
> Maybe it will be done this year, probably more likely not until next April onwards.
> They won't roof in the first quarter of the year here because of the weather, they maybe even stop at October too.
> Fingers crossed for a good planning application meeting with no objections!



Always takes so much time! For our work, all routine at this point, permits are the easy part. It's just that all the contractors are so busy. We scheduled the first available time with our painter, which is early November! If all goes as planned, the windows will be addressed between the roofing and the painting. We have some interior work to do, as well. The good news, we're very pleased with all the contractors we've found to do the work! Best wishes with your approval process, I hope it goes smoothly!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love Aix-en-Provence! Les Deux Garçons is a must visit! I posted some photos in this old thread of mine: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...he-land-full-of-h.694131/page-2#post-19443678
> Post #29 was taken at Les Deux Garçons. Cézannes studio is also worth visiting if you have the time.
> I am not a huge fan of Marseilles' scenery but the people were lovely there.



*xiangxiang,* I loved your travelogue, thanks so much for posting the link.  So sweet that your SO surprised you, and how sly of him with the bit about FL! I haven’t been to that area in a long time, so fun to see your pics! And your iris beauty is gorgeous, one of my favorite colors!


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> Just read your thread! Beautiful bag and what a great trip! Looks like some places to visit on a future trip.
> Your pix of nice and Monaco brought back happy memories for me too!


Obviously we will have to have a south of France meetup some day!!!


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Obviously we will have to have a south of France meetup some day!!!



I'm in!


----------



## lulilu

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love Aix-en-Provence! Les Deux Garçons is a must visit! I posted some photos in this old thread of mine: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...he-land-full-of-h.694131/page-2#post-19443678
> Post #29 was taken at Les Deux Garçons. Cézannes studio is also worth visiting if you have the time.
> I am not a huge fan of Marseilles' scenery but the people were lovely there.



What a great trip!  Loved the photos!


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> That is a really interesting perspective. I never thought about it that way!
> I rarely read nonfiction other than work-related, but have enjoyed what I have read. Did you read Devil in the White City? That was really engaging.


Nicole, DH read the Devil in the White City and liked it a lot!  Are you in the fashion industry?   That's what I thought.


----------



## eagle1002us

CapriTrotteur said:


> Thanks eagle for this.
> I am now taking mosquito avoidance a lot more seriously.
> Honestly it is just something I hadn't even considered pre Cafe tips so I am really grateful.
> Just goes to show how sheltered from this type of thing that England is.


Does England have tons of beautiful plaid and tweed wool fabrics (b/c of the cooler weather)?  Plaids are hard to find.   Climate controlled interiors and climate warming limits the need for tailored garments.  And, I guess pullovers and cardigans have replaced them.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

eagle1002us said:


> Does England have tons of beautiful plaid and tweed wool fabrics (b/c of the cooler weather)?  Plaids are hard to find.   Climate controlled interiors and climate warming limits the need for tailored garments.  And, I guess pullovers and cardigans have replaced them.


Hey eagle I guess we do yes, I hadn't thought about it but yes certainly in the more heritage lines of clothing these can be found. Probably not so much in the shops for younger people.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Nicole, DH read the Devil in the White City and liked it a lot!  Are you in the fashion industry?   That's what I thought.



It was an interesting read! I am not in the fashion industry, not even remotely, that's why I ask for all of the good advice here!


----------



## nicole0612

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love Aix-en-Provence! Les Deux Garçons is a must visit! I posted some photos in this old thread of mine: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...he-land-full-of-h.694131/page-2#post-19443678
> Post #29 was taken at Les Deux Garçons. Cézannes studio is also worth visiting if you have the time.
> I am not a huge fan of Marseilles' scenery but the people were lovely there.



Thank you for sharing your beautiful travelogue. The photos were so interesting. You are good at capturing delightful scenes that others may have missed.


----------



## chicinthecity777

momasaurus said:


> Obviously we will have to have a south of France meetup some day!!!


definitely!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> *xiangxiang,* I loved your travelogue, thanks so much for posting the link.  So sweet that your SO surprised you, and how sly of him with the bit about FL! I haven’t been to that area in a long time, so fun to see your pics! And your iris beauty is gorgeous, one of my favorite colors!


Thank you for taking the time to read my old thread, *etoile*! Yes he was very cheeky and I actually had U.S. dollars with me instead of Euros when we arrived at the airport.


----------



## chicinthecity777

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for sharing your beautiful travelogue. The photos were so interesting. You are good at capturing delightful scenes that others may have missed.


Thank you *nicole*! You are so kind!


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> What a great trip!  Loved the photos!


Thank you dear!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to read my old thread, *etoile*! Yes he was very cheeky and I actually had U.S. dollars with me instead of Euros when we arrived at the airport.



So fun to tag along! I'd missed it when originally posted, was just lurking  back then! What's your current favorite Côte d'Azur destination?


----------



## etoile de mer

Anyone else missing some of the old emojis?  Kind of a game for me to remember the text of the missing ones, and try to get them to work! So far, I've gotten shrugs  upside down  and beach  to pop up, but no luck with the running dog, the ninja, or the sun!


----------



## allanrvj

etoile de mer said:


> Anyone else missing some of the old emojis?  Kind of a game for me to remember the text of the missing ones, and try to get them to work! So far, I've gotten shrugs  upside down  and beach  to pop up, but no luck with the running dog, the ninja, or the sun!


I miss the one where the smiley is laughing so hard it's hitting the floor. And also the one where the emoji faints.


----------



## Mindi B

:faints:!  Yes, I miss that one, too.
And I miss :shame:.  Funny how I seem to need that one a lot.


----------



## etoile de mer

allanrvj said:


> I miss the one where the smiley is laughing so hard it's hitting the floor. And also the one where the emoji faints.





Mindi B said:


> :faints:!  Yes, I miss that one, too.
> And I miss :shame:.  Funny how I seem to need that one a lot.



At least we still have  so we can properly mourn the missing ones!  But especially missing :doggie:


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> So fun to tag along! I'd missed it when originally posted, was just lurking  back then! What's your current favorite Côte d'Azur destination?


Current favourite is still St Tropez I think. Between Cannes and St Tropez ...  eerrrhhh... I can't decide! Still leaning slightly towards St Tropez.


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Anyone else missing some of the old emojis?  Kind of a game for me to remember the text of the missing ones, and try to get them to work! So far, I've gotten shrugs  upside down  and beach  to pop up, but no luck with the running dog, the ninja, or the sun!


Oh I miss the old emojis! The "pop corn eating" one and the spider web!


----------



## chicinthecity777

allanrvj said:


> I miss the one where the smiley is laughing so hard it's hitting the floor. And also the one where the emoji faints.


"laughing so hard it's hitting the floor" love that one!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Current favourite is still St Tropez I think. Between Cannes and St Tropez ...  eerrrhhh... I can't decide! Still leaning slightly towards St Tropez.



Clearly you'll need more visits very soon to give us a definitive answer.  Will wait for your final thoughts! Wishing I was there right now!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Oh I miss the old emojis! The "pop corn eating" one and the spider web!



Here you go, darling!


----------



## Ang-Lin

momasaurus said:


> Obviously we will have to have a south of France meetup some day!!!


Hopefully by that time i would have qualified!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> "laughing so hard it's hitting the floor" love that one!



Hmmm , give me some time with this one! No luck so far!


----------



## etoile de mer

. oops!


----------



## Mindi B

So close, and yet so far.


----------



## momasaurus

Ang-Lin said:


> Hopefully by that time i would have qualified!


Just keep active in the threads you enjoy! It won't take long. There are zillions of threads I have never even explored.


----------



## Angelian

allanrvj said:


> I miss the one where the smiley is laughing so hard it's hitting the floor. And also the one where the emoji faints.


----------



## allanrvj

Angelian said:


>


thenk yew!


----------



## Angelian

allanrvj said:


> thenk yew!



You're welcome! There were so many I liked, of on a quest now to find (and remember) more!


----------



## scarf1

Chatsters-
I am recently back from a  wonderful trip and thought I might share some bits with you.
ROME. We spent the last week of May there. It was first time for DH, and I was last there many years ago with my family. So it was really new for both of us.
Yes, we had great weather. Sunny every day, afternoon highs in the 80s. Rome is a very walkable city, and we did a lot of walking in addition to eating! Yes, there were a lot of people. But we were somewhat prepared for that as we have recently spent quite a bit of time in London and Paris. If you have been thinking about going, I urge you to go.
Recently some of the premier "sites" such as the Trevi fountain and Spanish steps have been cleaned to a sparking white beauty, thanks to private corporate sponsorship.
Ok, this post showcases 2 of the most crowded places we visited- Trevi fountain( first pic has people cleverly edited out) and the last pic shows the hordes trying to get a selfie!
And the top place to visit on my wishlist was the Colosseum.  We started fairly early in the morning, and for the first time hired a private guide. The colosseum itself is so massive, that you don't feel crowded. This allowed us to "skip the line". The forum was not nearly as crowded, but there were still long lines by 11:30am or so.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Chatsters-
> I am recently back from a  wonderful trip and thought I might share some bits with you.
> ROME. We spent the last week of May there. It was first time for DH, and I was last there many years ago with my family. So it was really new for both of us.
> Yes, we had great weather. Sunny every day, afternoon highs in the 80s. Rome is a very walkable city, and we did a lot of walking in addition to eating! Yes, there were a lot of people. But we were somewhat prepared for that as we have recently spent quite a bit of time in London and Paris. If you have been thinking about going, I urge you to go.
> Recently some of the premier "sites" such as the Trevi fountain and Spanish steps have been cleaned to a sparking white beauty, thanks to private corporate sponsorship.
> Ok, this post showcases 2 of the most crowded places we visited- Trevi fountain( first pic has people cleverly edited out) and the last pic shows the hordes trying to get a selfie!
> And the top place to visit on my wishlist was the Colosseum.  We started fairly early in the morning, and for the first time hired a private guide. The colosseum itself is so massive, that you don't feel crowded. This allowed us to "skip the line". The forum was not nearly as crowded, but there were still long lines by 11:30am or so.
> View attachment 3747059
> View attachment 3747064
> View attachment 3747065
> View attachment 3747066
> View attachment 3747067



Great photos! I love Rome. Such a spirited city. More to come?


----------



## Angelian

etoile de mer said:


> At least we still have  so we can properly mourn the missing ones!  But especially missing :doggie:


----------



## etoile de mer

Angelian said:


>





Angelian said:


> You're welcome! There were so many I liked, of on a quest now to find (and remember) more!





Angelian said:


>



Yay, *Angelian*, so fun, thank you!   Like seeing a bunch of old friends!  Here are a few more


----------



## etoile de mer

scarf1 said:


> Chatsters-
> I am recently back from a  wonderful trip and thought I might share some bits with you.
> ROME. We spent the last week of May there. It was first time for DH, and I was last there many years ago with my family. So it was really new for both of us.
> Yes, we had great weather. Sunny every day, afternoon highs in the 80s. Rome is a very walkable city, and we did a lot of walking in addition to eating! Yes, there were a lot of people. But we were somewhat prepared for that as we have recently spent quite a bit of time in London and Paris. If you have been thinking about going, I urge you to go.
> Recently some of the premier "sites" such as the Trevi fountain and Spanish steps have been cleaned to a sparking white beauty, thanks to private corporate sponsorship.
> Ok, this post showcases 2 of the most crowded places we visited- Trevi fountain( first pic has people cleverly edited out) and the last pic shows the hordes trying to get a selfie!
> And the top place to visit on my wishlist was the Colosseum.  We started fairly early in the morning, and for the first time hired a private guide. The colosseum itself is so massive, that you don't feel crowded. This allowed us to "skip the line". The forum was not nearly as crowded, but there were still long lines by 11:30am or so.
> View attachment 3747059
> View attachment 3747064
> View attachment 3747065
> View attachment 3747066
> View attachment 3747067



Gorgeous pics, and look at the sky! Looks like you had perfect weather. Rome is one of my favorite cities for architecture! Something spectacular everywhere you look. I just found it so thrilling to visit there and see so much of what I'd studied. Brings back fun memories to see your pics.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Guys, I need the scripts to recreate these! Even when I quote, it still just shows the graphics.


----------



## Angelian

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Guys, I need the scripts to recreate these! Even when I quote, it still just shows the graphics.



I use an iPad: when I hold my finger on the graphic long enough, it shows the name. When you copy or type the word including the colons (*:....:*), you can see the graphic when using "preview".

Here are a few more random ones:
    

(bagslap, king, olympics, hysteric, sleeping)


----------



## Mindi B

Angelian, can you find my :shame: somewhere? Pretty please?


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Guys, I need the scripts to recreate these! Even when I quote, it still just shows the graphics.



xiangxiang, on my mac, when I hover over them the text for each appears. So just use the text between colons, no spaces.


----------



## etoile de mer

Just found another favorite!


----------



## etoile de mer

I think we need a master list of the lost but not forgotten emojis! 
Use the text between colons, no spaces to get them to appear.

So far we have:
beach
upsidedown
shrugs
popcorn
spiderweb
rofimfao
faint
dog
peace
queen
catlick
bagslap
king
olympics
hysteric
sleeping
broom


----------



## Angelian

Mindi B said:


> Angelian, can you find my :shame: somewhere? Pretty please?


Sorry Mindi, no luck so far, but I'll keep searching! 

Still looking for some that I thought would be quite easy to find, like the ninja and the emojis holding up the signs like The purseforum rocks, 10, Pics needed etc. Also believe there was a tumbleweed?


----------



## Angelian

etoile de mer said:


> I think we need a master list of the lost but not forgotten emojis!
> Use the text between colons, no spaces to get them to appear.
> 
> So far we have:
> beach
> upsidedown
> shrugs
> popcorn
> spiderweb
> rofimfao
> faint
> dog
> peace
> queen
> catlick
> bagslap
> king
> olympics
> hysteric
> sleeping
> broom



Also:
thinking
sunshine

Maybe start a new thread? But of course it's not specifically H-related


----------



## etoile de mer

Angelian said:


> Sorry Mindi, no luck so far, but I'll keep searching!
> 
> Still looking for some that I thought would be quite easy to find, like the ninja and the emojis holding up the signs like The purseforum rocks, 10, Pics needed etc. Also believe there was a tumbleweed?



You've found so many for us!  Agree, some seem like they'd be easier to recreate than they are. Loved ninja! Also the bowing one (as in bowing in respect)...can't quite figure out what the text was.


----------



## etoile de mer

Updated master list  - *Lost but not forgotten emojis*!
Use the text between colons, no spaces to get them to appear.

So far we have:
beach
upsidedown
shrugs
popcorn
spiderweb
rofimfao
faint
dog
peace
queen
catlick
bagslap
king
olympics
hysteric
sleeping
broom
sunshine
thinking
blush


----------



## Mindi B

The  emoji is an excellent substitute, Angelian.  Thank you!


----------



## scarf1

Next the pantheon, and the amazing oculus. We went in the morning

One of the things that surprised us, was that newer buildings are built right next to the ancient structures. Or in fact sometimes on top of ancient structures.
First up, teatro du Marcello- looks a lot like a smaller colosseum but was actually built first. Still used today as an open air amphitheater during the summer.  More surprising were the 2 stories of apartments( privately owned) on top.
So prized, a tiny apartment recently sold for 10million !
This part of Rome was surprisingly uncrowded..
Next up- the pantheon. We went in the morning, and got right in and had a surprisingly emotional reaction- with the realization of how many people had stood where we were for over 2000 years! Would love to be there on a rainy day to see the rain pour down through the oculus.
If the exterior of the pantheon looks familiar, it is because so many later buildings all over the world have copied the style of the facade.  Final picture is the entry to the British Museum in London.

FYI Rome felt very safe. Yes there were police and military at the main tourist sites, plus the bag checks.


----------



## Mindi B

The bowing one was :notworthy:, I think.


----------



## scarf1

.food- mostly we just ate it, and forgot to take pix. But I did get a pic of the best dessert we had- a custard tart with tiny wild strawberries on top. Just amazing! Love how they use whatever is in season.
The garbage cans outside the gelato places made me laugh.
The best ravioli , I failed to get any pix, because I was so hungry! Here is a pic of the special pasta of the day- asparagus and prosciutto on fettuccini.


----------



## etoile de mer

:notworthy:


Mindi B said:


> The bowing one was :notworthy:, I think.


So interesting, that one doesn't work for me!  And when I hover on it, I don't get the text...but there it is busy bowing away in your post!


----------



## chicinthecity777

There is also one with a banner says "this thread is useless without photos" or something like that. And one holding a rotating flag says "thank you".


----------



## scarf1

I knew via condotti was the major upscale shopping street, which I envisioned to be like rue faubourg st honore. In fact it was more like an alley! Occasionally there were cars, but much of the day, pedestrians were in the middle of the "street" as well as the narrow sidewalks..
1. Original H store on Condotti, was a petit H store. New H store is just around corner on an even smaller street.
2. Via condotti and Spanish steps
3. Pink Vespa! Where is Audrey with a full skirt and a scarf flying in the breeze?


----------



## Angelian

Okay, just had a -moment: went back to some of my earliest posts (through My profile) and was able to find these!

            

clap
balloon
woot
ps
speedy
wacko
ty
jrs
woohoo
ghi5
sneaky
wlae
presents


----------



## Mindi B

etoile de mer said:


> :notworthy:
> So interesting, that one doesn't work for me!  And when I hover on it, I don't get the text...but there it is busy bowing away in your post!


It doesn't work for me, either, etoile.  I pasted it from Google; can't find a command code for it.


----------



## etoile de mer

Angelian said:


> Okay, just had a -moment: went back to some of my earliest posts (through My profile) and was able to find these!
> 
> 
> 
> clap
> balloon
> woot
> ps
> speedy
> wacko
> ty
> jrs
> woohoo
> ghi5
> sneaky
> wlae
> presents



Yay!  And especially love  , nothing else quite conveys that!  ETA will update list!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Yay!  And especially love  , nothing else quite conveys that!


 is great! Hahaha!


----------



## etoile de mer

The yet again updated master list - *Lost but not forgotten emojis*! 
Use the text between colons, no spaces to get them to appear.

So far we have:
beach
upsidedown
shrugs
popcorn
spiderweb
rofimfao
faint
dog
peace
queen
catlick
bagslap
king
olympics
hysteric
sleeping
broom
sunshine
thinking
blush
clap
balloon
woot
ps
speedy
wacko
ty
jrs
woohoo
ghi5
sneaky
wlae
presents
jammin
search
kitty


----------



## chicinthecity777

Angelian said:


> Okay, just had a -moment: went back to some of my earliest posts (through My profile) and was able to find these!
> 
> 
> 
> clap
> balloon
> woot
> ps
> speedy
> wacko
> ty
> jrs
> woohoo
> ghi5
> sneaky
> wlae
> presents


Thank you *Angelian*! You have done extremely well!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> The yet again updated master list - *Lost but not forgotten emojis*!
> Use the text between colons, no spaces to get them to appear.
> 
> So far we have:
> beach
> upsidedown
> shrugs
> popcorn
> spiderweb
> rofimfao
> faint
> dog
> peace
> queen
> catlick
> bagslap
> king
> olympics
> hysteric
> sleeping
> broom
> sunshine
> thinking
> blush
> clap
> balloon
> woot
> ps
> speedy
> wacko
> ty
> jrs
> woohoo
> ghi5
> sneaky
> wlae
> presents


Thank you for compiling the list! I have noted them all down ready to use any time!


----------



## chicinthecity777

is so cute!


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> It doesn't work for me, either, etoile.  I pasted it from Google; can't find a command code for it.



I think it must be one of those newfangled emojis that the youngsters are using these days!


----------



## chicinthecity777

scarf1 said:


> .food- mostly we just ate it, and forgot to take pix. But I did get a pic of the best dessert we had- a custard tart with tiny wild strawberries on top. Just amazing! Love how they use whatever is in season.
> The garbage cans outside the gelato places made me laugh.
> The best ravioli , I failed to get any pix, because I was so hungry! Here is a pic of the special pasta of the day- asparagus and prosciutto on fettuccini.
> View attachment 3747187
> View attachment 3747191
> View attachment 3747193


scarf1, thank you for your Rome photos! Bring back the memory of my visit 15 years ago! The sun, the food and the people were fantastic! And the scenery of course!


----------



## Angelian

Few more:

   

jammin
search
kitty

That's it for me today, hopefully more to add tomorrow, thank you all!


----------



## etoile de mer

Angelian said:


> Few more:
> 
> 
> 
> jammin
> search
> kitty
> 
> That's it for me today, hopefully more to add tomorrow, thank you all!



Yay, so fun!  I was able to go back and edit my updated list on previous page to include these!  Thank you for all your efforts!


----------



## Meta

@Angelian can you find the one that was jabbing at something?


----------



## Cordeliere

Scarf1

Absolutely loving your photographs.    It is like being there.   Thank you for posting.


----------



## Cordeliere

How embarrassing.   The only emoji I remember is bag slapping.


----------



## etoile de mer

Remembered another favorite!  
And I realized I had typed the text for this one  incorrectly in the list!  Should be - roflmfao

Will wait a while to update list, hoping we accumulate more entries! When I do so I'll add the graphics for each for easy reference.


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Clearly you'll need more visits very soon to give us a definitive answer.  Will wait for your final thoughts! Wishing I was there right now!


We now go to SoF 2-3 times a year but it has not helped me to make a decision! LOL Cannes just has more going on for it all year around while St Tropez is so charming.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Cordeliere said:


> How embarrassing.   The only emoji I remember is bag slapping.


There you go.


----------



## Angelian

weN84 said:


> @Angelian can you find the one that was jabbing at something?



I will do my best to find it Wen! Will continue my quest tonight!


----------



## lanit

Testing 123

Ok this works! Thanks so much everyone, i was missing those icons and also the body WAVE. Which one is that please?


----------



## Mindi B

weN84 said:


> @Angelian can you find the one that was jabbing at something?



Yeah!  Wasn't that like :stickpoke: (poke with a stick)?  Love that one.


----------



## Meta

dothewave

 party

 pokey


----------



## Meta

thinking

 drinkup


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> We now go to SoF 2-3 times a year but it has not helped me to make a decision! LOL Cannes just has more going on for it all year around while St Tropez is so charming.



So glad you knew I was being silly in my post, I was a bit obtuse! So nice you're able to visit a few times per year, love hearing your thoughts!  Hope to get back at some point. I was there many years ago while travelling with a friend. We visited a few places in the area, and stayed in Villefranche-sur-Mer. Most memorable, besides the beauty of the whole area, was how buoyant the water is! I grew up swimming in the Atlantic. The Mediterranean is so much more salty, we barely needed to tread water and easily just floated!


----------



## Angelian

weN84 said:


> dothewave
> 
> party
> 
> pokey





weN84 said:


> thinking
> 
> drinkup



 You don't need me, good job! I'm off to hopefully find more!


----------



## Mindi B

Testing!


----------



## Angelian

sweatdrop
           cloud9
           whistle
          nogood
          smooch
   noggin
    cray


----------



## Angelian

tender
   supacool
    shucks
     pout
   throwup
   whiteflag

Sadly found some that don't seem to work: ninja, urock, snack, tumbleweed, tpfrox, partyhat, devil. 
 I remember a dishevelled/tipsy one and a knight on a horse? No luck finding these yet...


----------



## Mindi B

party
Never mind; already in the master list.  But it's fun to post.


----------



## Meta

xiangxiang0731 said:


> There is also one with a banner says "this thread is useless without photos" or something like that. And one holding a rotating flag says "thank you".


I used to use the rotating flag that says "Thank You" quite a fair bit but I tried and it doesn't work along with a few others, sadly.


----------



## etoile de mer

Thank you so much everyone for all your efforts!  The ERP (Emoji Restoration Project) has been tremendously successful, beyond expectations!  Angelian has been our emoji finding superstar! And sending many thanks to Mindi B, xiangxiang0731, allanrvj, and weN84 for your thoughts and contributions, and I hope I'm not forgetting anyone else! When I told my programmer DH of this endeavor he insisted the list should be alphabetized.  So, please find below the emojis that are not currently visible for use when posting. To get these to appear place the text for each between colons without any spaces.

Master list - * Lost But Not Forgotten Emojis *

 bagslap
 balloon
 beach
 broom
 catlick
 clap
  cloud9
  cray
 dog
 dothewave
 drinkup
 faint
 ghi5
 hysteric
 jammin
 jrs
 king
  kitty
 noggin
 nogood
 olympics
 party
 peace
  pokey
 popcorn
 pout
 presents
 ps
 queen
  roflmfao
 search
 shrugs
  shucks
 sleeping
 smooch
 sneaky
 speedy
 spiderweb
 sunshine
  supacool
   sweatdrop
 tender
 thinking
  throwup
 ty
  upsidedown
  wacko
  whistle
 whiteflag
 wlae
 woohoo
 woot


----------



## lulilu

Wow, etoile!  great job!


----------



## Cordeliere

to the Master list of *Lost But Not Forgotten Emojis*


----------



## Madam Bijoux

.


----------



## Ang-Lin

Bag slap is my favorite!!' Altho i doubt I'll be using that a lot here or in real life (not with the H!!!). Thank you all. I've been following this exchange for a bit today!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Thank you so much everyone for all your efforts!  The ERP (Emoji Restoration Project) has been tremendously successful, beyond expectations!  Angelian has been our emoji finding superstar! And sending many thanks to Mindi B, xiangxiang0731, allanrvj, and weN84 for your thoughts and contributions, and I hope I'm not forgetting anyone else! When I told my programmer DH of this endeavor he insisted the list should be alphabetized.  So, please find below the emojis that are not currently visible for use when posting. To get these to appear place the text for each between colons without any spaces.
> 
> Master list - * Lost But Not Forgotten Emojis *
> 
> bagslap
> balloon
> beach
> broom
> catlick
> clap
> cloud9
> cray
> dog
> dothewave
> drinkup
> faint
> ghi5
> hysteric
> jammin
> jrs
> king
> kitty
> noggin
> nogood
> olympics
> party
> peace
> pokey
> popcorn
> pout
> presents
> ps
> queen
> roflmfao
> search
> shrugs
> shucks
> sleeping
> smooch
> sneaky
> speedy
> spiderweb
> sunshine
> supacool
> sweatdrop
> tender
> thinking
> throwup
> ty
> upsidedown
> wacko
> whistle
> whiteflag
> wlae
> woohoo
> woot


 well done dear! Those are really really good! I used to say TPF had the cutest emojis and when it was upgraded, I couldn't believe we lost a lot of them in the menu. Now they are back!


----------



## chicinthecity777

weN84 said:


> I used to use the rotating flag that says "Thank You" quite a fair bit but I tried and it doesn't work along with a few others, sadly.


I know! I did too! So annoying we couldn't recreate it.


----------



## Angelian

Haha just found a final, and fitting, one:

 yw (you're welcome!)

Thanks etoile for compiling this excellent master list!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> So glad you knew I was being silly in my post, I was a bit obtuse! So nice you're able to visit a few times per year, love hearing your thoughts!  Hope to get back at some point. I was there many years ago while travelling with a friend. We visited a few places in the area, and stayed in Villefranche-sur-Mer. Most memorable, besides the beauty of the whole area, was how buoyant the water is! I grew up swimming in the Atlantic. The Mediterranean is so much more salty, we barely needed to tread water and easily just floated!


Villefranche is lovely! We stopped by it a few times. Isn't the sea of Mediterranean just so dreamy? Whenever my work or life stress me out, the minute I am in front of the Mediterranean in the SoF I am instantly happy! No wonder artists went there for inspirations because the sun light over the Mediterranean is just so unique and different from anywhere else I have been. 
I guess we are lucky that we are only 1.5 hours flight away from Nice while for you guys, it's so much more effort to visit.


----------



## Mindi B

One change to the emoji list: I THINK that  is thinkin, without the g.
 
Ah, works both ways.
Return to what you were doing.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> One change to the emoji list: I THINK that  is thinkin, without the g.
> 
> Ah, works both ways.
> Return to what you were doing.


You are right *Mindi B*, both seem to work.


----------



## gracekelly

I am late to this emoji thing.  Where are you finding them?  I thought they were all deleted.


----------



## etoile de mer

lanit said:


> Testing 123
> 
> Ok this works! Thanks so much everyone, i was missing those icons and also the body WAVE. Which one is that please?



lanit, so sorry, I realized I missed you in the thank yous when I posted the list! Loved that you thought to ask about


----------



## etoile de mer

lulilu said:


> Wow, etoile!  great job!



Thank you, lulilu,   was so fun, but I really just compiled the work of everyone else!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> well done dear! Those are really really good! I used to say TPF had the cutest emojis and when it was upgraded, I couldn't believe we lost a lot of them in the menu. Now they are back!



Thanks, darling, great team effort! Yes, I agree, I love all these emojis!  Looking at the list just makes me feel happy!


----------



## etoile de mer

Angelian said:


> Haha just found a final, and fitting, one:
> 
> yw (you're welcome!)
> 
> Thanks etoile for compiling this excellent master list!



Angelian, it was so fun, I loved the team effort! Sending another big thank you for all your incredible emoji sleuthing!  Not sure how you did it! I looked at my post history, and posts only show going back about a year, so not much to mine from those.

And yay,  love this one! I still I keep getting flashes of additional missing emojis! The scolding one (upset emoji with the mouth rapidly opening and closing), the robot/strongman (builds upward), and a few others. Need to start writing them down!

If we accumulate more, I’ll update the list later. I kept thinking we were all going to get thrown off for resurrecting these banished emojis! Were they misbehaving? Whatever they did I’m sure they are very sorry! Maybe we could lobby for their reinstatement!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Villefranche is lovely! We stopped by it a few times. Isn't the sea of Mediterranean just so dreamy? Whenever my work or life stress me out, the minute I am in front of the Mediterranean in the SoF I am instantly happy! No wonder artists went there for inspirations because the sun light over the Mediterranean is just so unique and different from anywhere else I have been.
> I guess we are lucky that we are only 1.5 hours flight away from Nice while for you guys, it's so much more effort to visit.



Yes, so really nice you’re so close! The sea is just so restorative! Some people love the mountains, or lakes, but the ocean is where I go first. And especially to a ocean location that’s so picturesque, with beautiful weather! Just thinking of it makes me feel relaxed!


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> One change to the emoji list: I THINK that  is thinkin, without the g.
> 
> Ah, works both ways.
> Return to what you were doing.



Hi Mindi, I thought the same, but in testing I also found they both worked! I’m actually quite partial to thinkin vs thinking, and you?


----------



## Angelian

etoile de mer said:


> Angelian, it was so fun, I loved the team effort! Sending another big thank you for all your incredible emoji sleuthing!  Not sure how you did it! I looked at my post history, and posts only show going back about a year, so not much to mine from those.
> 
> And yay,  love this one! I still I keep getting flashes of additional missing emojis! The scolding one (upset emoji with the mouth rapidly opening and closing), the robot/strongman (builds upward), and a few others. Need to start writing them down!
> 
> If we accumulate more, I’ll update the list later. I kept thinking we were all going to get thrown off for resurrecting these banished emojis! Were they misbehaving? Whatever they did I’m sure they are very sorry! Maybe we could lobby for their reinstatement!



Etoile, loved the team effort too, really enjoy little quests like these! The other emojis would love to be found as well, I will definitely continue my search. And thanks to you mentioning those additional missing emojis found this next one! Not the exact one you were referring to, but a bit similar:

  lecture

We should lobby for their reinstatement for sure! Never understood why they were banished. Maybe start a petition? The least we can do for these cuties is use them as many times as possible, they deserve it after being inactive against their will for so long!


----------



## etoile de mer

Angelian said:


> Etoile, loved the team effort too, really enjoy little quests like these! The other emojis would love to be found as well, I will definitely continue my search. And thanks to you mentioning those additional missing emojis found this next one! Not the exact one you were referring to, but a bit similar:
> 
> lecture
> 
> We should lobby for their reinstatement for sure! Never understood why they were banished. Maybe start a petition? The least we can do for these cuties is use them as many times as possible, they deserve it after being inactive against their will for so long!



Angelian, oh my,  regarding this one  you've just found. The one doing the harsh lecturing may be one of the misbehaving emojis!  The other I've just remembered is the one reading a book, was so cute, was turning pages. Will continue on the quest  as well!  As you note, they deserve to be free!


----------



## Genie27

So if I don't buy a pair of shoes that fits beautifully but is not practical or useful, that is $$ saved, right? 

In my search for my spring bridge shoes, I found CL 85mm block heel nude MJs (full price) and a pair of miu miu gold glitter 60mm block heel ballet shoes w ankle ribbons for more than half off. 

I need a Frankenshoe - if the CLs came in 60mm it would be great. Or the miu miu in a more office-friendly colour. 

https://www.lyst.com/shoes/miu-miu-glitter-block-heel-ballet-pumps-gold/

http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/chris..._-1&siteId=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-lnV7OXyTVG_Xa44giKwPRA

Any thoughts?


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> So if I don't buy a pair of shoes that fits beautifully but is not practical or useful, that is $$ saved, right?
> 
> In my search for my spring bridge shoes, I found CL 85mm block heel nude MJs (full price) and a pair of miu miu gold glitter 60mm block heel ballet shoes w ankle ribbons for more than half off.
> 
> I need a Frankenshoe - if the CLs came in 60mm it would be great. Or the miu miu in a more office-friendly colour.
> 
> https://www.lyst.com/shoes/miu-miu-glitter-block-heel-ballet-pumps-gold/
> 
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/chris..._-1&siteId=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-lnV7OXyTVG_Xa44giKwPRA
> 
> Any thoughts?



I love the louboutins. I find their 85 mm heels very comfortable especially in a thinker heel like that.  

By the way I tried the Chanel bellhop booties yesterday, the heel is a very comfortable 85mm. The shape is a bit clunky but the open front is flattering.  I'm afraid they will look dated very quickly. I'm considering them but they are probably a no for me.


----------



## Mindi B

The link to the Miu-Miu's isn't working for me, but I do think that gold glitter, even on sale, will be of limited use.  The CLs are very nice--I couldn't walk in them (too high, and too low a vamp), but if you can do an 85mm heel they look versatile--and Mary Janes seem to be having a moment right now!  Fun to dress up or down.


----------



## EmileH

Here are the Chanel booties on me. Genie I know you are considering them. I'm on the fence.


----------



## Mindi B

You know, PbP, I really like those!  Kinda military, kinda edgy.  On the other hand, my imprimatur might be a cautionary factor. . .


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> You know, PbP, I really like those!  Kinda military, kinda edgy.  On the other hand, my imprimatur might be a cautionary factor. . .



Thanks for the input. Yes there is something appealing about them for sure. To be honest I think I'm a bit turned off by the Chanel hype right now and I think I'm reacting from that frame of mind. I'm on tpf Instagram Pinterest chanel overload. Do you think they seem too in your face chanel? The black are probably less so than the two tone cream and beige version.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi B said:


> You know, PbP, I really like those!  Kinda military, kinda edgy.  On the other hand, my imprimatur might be a cautionary factor. . .



  Mindi you have a great fashion sense.


----------



## EmileH

This cafe thread is always so helpful. You guys have great taste, you are honest and I appreciate that you don't fall for a bunch of hype or the buy buy buy mentality. Your feedback  is always appreciated.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, lulilu and PbP.  My style is. . . esoteric. 
PbP, I don't think those scream "Chanel"--though in the iconic two-tone, they might.  I think the all-black version read designer, but not necessarily a particular designer.


----------



## Genie27

I'm liking the C booties for the practical aspect - decent heel, closed toe, nice ankle support, I could wear them out in a couple of seasons of daily rotation even if they are very specific. Would work with skirts, ankle pants etc. Now to find my size...to try. 

 I passed on the gorgeous CLs as I want to be able to *walk* the streets in comfort. 60 would have been great, 85s are office-only shoes for me. 

But yes, that thread is moving fast / lots of things. I must say, after Nicole pointed out that the jersey trim on the Velcro jackets is thin, I fell a little out of love with it. 

I did get a couple of small wish list items from H as belated birthday gifts so I'm happy. No big B but oh well - I haven't really hit my target to earn it yet, either. It will come in due time.


----------



## EmileH

I just ordered the Chanel boots from saks. Can you guys do saks phone orders and use ******?  I'll get back $115 because I signed up for in store shopping on ******. It adds up. I can try them at home pressure free and just return them if I don't love them. 

I agree that shoes don't have to be forever items. By nature they wear out over time and they can be used as a relatively inexpensive way to make an outfit look on trend. They are the throw pillows of fashion. 

My louboutin cadrillas came in the correct size. I like them a lot. There is still a bit of toe cleavage which I don't mind but not as much as the other size. 

Happy birthday. I hope you had a wonderful day and I'm happy to hear that you have some new goodies.


----------



## Genie27

The saks website doesn't show me any chanel shoes. How much are the CL Miss Kawa in the US? 
Maybe I missed out on a good deal.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> The saks website doesn't show me any chanel shoes. How much are the CL Miss Kawa in the US?
> Maybe I missed out on a good deal.



$725 US. Chanel shoes aren't online but if you sign up for in store shopping and then call the store and have them sent to you I think you should get the credit. I just signed up for in store shopping.


----------



## Genie27

Thanks! I would have saved about $315 cad but was not sure I'd use them due to the height. I think I'm just going to use up my rock studs. Once they get worn a bit they won't seem quite so shiny.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Thanks! I would have saved about $315 cad but was not sure I'd use them due to the height. I think I'm just going to use up my rock studs. Once they get worn a bit they won't seem quite so shiny.



Definitely don't buy them if you will not use them. Keep waiting for something that is perfect


----------



## 911snowball

It is hot and humid here in the northeast!   I noticed some new things on the H website. I called my SA and asked her to bring in the Pirouette au Galop in marine to try.
Thinking about cashmere shawls  in my very air conditioned office!  Pbp, I might order in those CL cadrillas for work.   I have several pairs of the simple pumps with the thinner heel but these give a good base for pants I think.


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> It is hot and humid here in the northeast!   I noticed some new things on the H website. I called my SA and asked her to bring in the Pirouette au Galop in marine to try.
> Thinking about cashmere shawls  in my very air conditioned office!  Pbp, I might order in those CL cadrillas for work.   I have several pairs of the simple pumps with the thinner heel but these give a good base for pants I think.



It is like pea soup out there today. Yesterday was so hot and as I was heading home in the evening there was the most beautiful cool rain. I got soaked. It was so refreshing.

Yes the cadrilla are really nice with pants and I think they work with a skirt as well. They are really comfortable. 

I asked DH for his ranking of shoes 1-10. Espadrilles and any wedges are a 1 for him. Pointed toe stilettos a 10. Roger vivier pilgrim shoes a 5. The cadrilla a 6.  Simple pumps a 7. The Chanel boots a 3. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Mindi B

I am just impressed that Mr. PbP was willing to take the time to RATE SHOES, PbP.  Mine would have shrugged--if, indeed, he even listened to the question!


----------



## Genie27

I spent the day in the sun...mostly staring at this:

The picture doesn't convey the impact of fresh Atlantic breezes and warm sunshine but it will serve as a reminder in the dead of winter.


----------



## etoile de mer

Jumping in with an update - Emoji fans, this may come as a shock to you, as it did to me  but many of our beloved emojis have been available here for our use (not sure since when), but are a bit hidden away! The very astute prepster  noted today in the chat thread, that on a desktop interface one can access the list as follows: Scroll down to the very bottom, and in the black portion click on "Help" . Then click on "Smilies", and there they are! Comparing the two lists, all of the emojis on our list are on the "Smilies" list!  Plus there are so many other fun ones there that I'd forgotten about! Unfortunately, I didn't see the ones we're still seeking, so the search  for those will continue!


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are the Chanel booties on me. Genie I know you are considering them. I'm on the fence.
> 
> View attachment 3749840


I iike these on you! Yes, limited use, but very cool!


----------



## gracekelly

etoile de mer said:


> Jumping in with an update - Emoji fans, this may come as a shock to you, as it did to me  but many of our beloved emojis have been available here for our use (not sure since when), but are a bit hidden away! The very astute prepster  noted today in the chat thread, that on a desktop interface one can access the list as follows: Scroll down to the very bottom, and in the black portion click on "Help" . Then click on "Smilies", and there they are! Comparing the two lists, all of the emojis on our list are on the "Smilies" list!  Plus there are so many other fun ones there that I'd forgotten about! Unfortunately, I didn't see the ones we're still seeking, so the search  for those will continue!


Thanks so much for posting this!!!  I wondered how you all were finding them.  I missed them as well and was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that they did not appear to be part of the new software update.  However did Prepster find them?  I would never have thought to go to "help."


----------



## etoile de mer

gracekelly said:


> Thanks so much for posting this!!!  I wondered how you all were finding them.  I missed them as well and was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that they did not appear to be part of the new software update.  However did Prepster find them?  I would never have thought to go to "help."



Hi gracekelly, It wasn't until prepster's post today that any of us knew there was a complete list available via Help! Prior to today, to create the list posted on this thread, we were all either remembering the text code from emojis we'd previously, frequently used, remembering what the emoji did and guessing text code and then testing it, or doing research elsewhere to find the codes. Maybe they were trying to streamline the post window with the update, so wanted fewer options there, but like you, many of us have been missing favorites!


----------



## prepster

gracekelly said:


> Thanks so much for posting this!!!  I wondered how you all were finding them.  I missed them as well and was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that they did not appear to be part of the new software update.  However did Prepster find them?  I would never have thought to go to "help."



  Actually, I think I read it somewhere on tPF.  Mind like a steel trap.   Lolol!


----------



## prepster

Reading the thread backwards again.  Happy birthday Genie!


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the input. Yes there is something appealing about them for sure. To be honest I think I'm a bit turned off by the Chanel hype right now and I think I'm reacting from that frame of mind. I'm on tpf Instagram Pinterest chanel overload. Do you think they seem too in your face chanel? The black are probably less so than the two tone cream and beige version.



Wow. They make your legs look terrific!  

Edit:  Just read that Mr. PbP gave them a 3.    Oh well.  Maybe they were too intimidating.  I'm with MindiB--a little rocker, a little military-esque.  Very Janet Jackson _Control_, or _Rhythm Nation_.


----------



## prepster

etoile de mer said:


> Jumping in with an update - Emoji fans, this may come as a shock to you, as it did to me  but many of our beloved emojis have been available here for our use (not sure since when), but are a bit hidden away! The very astute prepster  noted today in the chat thread, that on a desktop interface one can access the list as follows: Scroll down to the very bottom, and in the black portion click on "Help" . Then click on "Smilies", and there they are! Comparing the two lists, all of the emojis on our list are on the "Smilies" list!  Plus there are so many other fun ones there that I'd forgotten about! Unfortunately, I didn't see the ones we're still seeking, so the search  for those will continue!



I imagine that you will put together a much more comprehensive list Etoile!  You are amazing and recovered so many.  Just reading through backwards.  You gals are so impressive!


----------



## gracekelly

Happy birthday Genie,   Another moon child


----------



## QueenieQ

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It is like pea soup out there today. Yesterday was so hot and as I was heading home in the evening there was the most beautiful cool rain. I got soaked. It was so refreshing.
> 
> Yes the cadrilla are really nice with pants and I think they work with a skirt as well. They are really comfortable.
> 
> I asked DH for his ranking of shoes 1-10. Espadrilles and any wedges are a 1 for him. Pointed toe stilettos a 10. Roger vivier pilgrim shoes a 5. The cadrilla a 6.  Simple pumps a 7. The Chanel boots a 3. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


My DH would rate 11 for the Chanel boots!


----------



## chicinthecity777

prepster said:


> Actually, I think I read it somewhere on tPF.  Mind like a steel trap.   Lolol!





etoile de mer said:


> Hi gracekelly, It wasn't until prepster's post today that any of us knew there was a complete list available via Help! Prior to today, to create the list posted on this thread, we were all either remembering the text code from emojis we'd previously, frequently used, remembering what the emoji did and guessing text code and then testing it, or doing research elsewhere to find the codes. Maybe they were trying to streamline the post window with the update, so wanted fewer options there, but like you, many of us have been missing favorites!


Thank you both! I went to help and saw all the emojis! Love them! So do we still need to type the scripts or is there a away of inserting them in your message directly? This one is so funny!


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> Wow. They make your legs look terrific!
> 
> Edit:  Just read that Mr. PbP gave them a 3.    Oh well.  Maybe they were too intimidating.  I'm with MindiB--a little rocker, a little military-esque.  Very Janet Jackson _Control_, or _Rhythm Nation_.



Haha thank you. Maybe he's a bit intimidated. [emoji23]



QueenieQ said:


> My DH would rate 11 for the Chanel boots!



Clearly a more secure husband. [emoji23]

I'm going to try them at home. They are comfortable and less of the same old thing for me.


----------



## Genie27

How much are they, PbP? I do like them on you - they are close fitted so may work really well for skirts too.


----------



## Genie27

So...I was checking out the Asian celeb thread and ....

I enjoy looking at these beautiful ladies and their pretty things, but wonder: do they travel with their own pro photographer? Even the 'candid' shots seem very editorial. 

I have seen some entourages and small photo shoots taking place in tourist attractions when I travel - I guess this is the norm now for instagram and blogs?

I see similar pics in the action thread too - beautifully posed or composed. My quick out-the-door outfit shots seem quite out of place so I tend not to post there.


----------



## EmileH

Genie the Chanel boots are 1275 usd. The price of a cashmere. [emoji23]

Didn't you know.? Everyone has a perfect life, always looks perfectly dressed and posed and travels with a professional photographer these days as evidenced by instagram. We can all be kardashians. [emoji849]


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Happy birthday Genie,   Another moon child



+1


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Genie the Chanel boots are 1275 usd. The price of a cashmere. [emoji23]
> 
> Didn't you know.? Everyone has a perfect life, always looks perfectly dressed and posed and travels with a professional photographer these days as evidenced by instagram. We can all be kardashians. [emoji849]



Where can I get one of those perfect lives.   I need one.


----------



## Genie27

My birthday was way back in May - I'm fine with delayed gratification for some things. 

Thanks for the birthday wishes. I had a couple of rain checks to make good on. 

It's been gorgeous here but I will be coming back to reality soon.


----------



## etoile de mer

prepster said:


> I imagine that you will put together a much more comprehensive list Etoile!  You are amazing and recovered so many.  Just reading through backwards.  You gals are so impressive!



Was a very fun group effort!


----------



## Angelian

etoile de mer said:


> Jumping in with an update - Emoji fans, this may come as a shock to you, as it did to me  but many of our beloved emojis have been available here for our use (not sure since when), but are a bit hidden away! The very astute prepster  noted today in the chat thread, that on a desktop interface one can access the list as follows: Scroll down to the very bottom, and in the black portion click on "Help" . Then click on "Smilies", and there they are! Comparing the two lists, all of the emojis on our list are on the "Smilies" list!  Plus there are so many other fun ones there that I'd forgotten about! Unfortunately, I didn't see the ones we're still seeking, so the search  for those will continue!



 Thanks Etoile for posting this, I feel a bit stupid now, but would never have thought of looking in the help section! Oh well, I did enjoy my search, even if it ended up being useless.  Probably only the emojis that are on the list are supported by tPF, and that's the reason the others we found (like ninja) do not work any more. Did see one emoji I remembered but could not find, the horsie! Don't know when I will use it, but I just love it.


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you both! I went to help and saw all the emojis! Love them! So do we still need to type the scripts or is there a away of inserting them in your message directly? This one is so funny!



Hi xiangxiang, I love this one , too! Exactly as I was feeling yesterday realizing that list was hiding in plain sight!  Using Firefox, on my Mac, the emojis in the big Help list are not clickable. So I guess many of us will need to refer to the big master list when we want to use, and type the text code. Power emoji users may want to memorize the text for each. There will be a test on Thursday.


----------



## etoile de mer

Angelian said:


> Thanks Etoile for posting this, I feel a bit stupid now, but would never have thought of looking in the help section! Oh well, I did enjoy my search, even if it ended up being useless.  Probably only the emojis that are on the list are supported by tPF, and that's the reason the others we found (like ninja) do not work any more. Did see one emoji I remembered but could not find, the horsie! Don't know when I will use it, but I just love it.



Hi Angelian!  Gosh, I think we all feel the same! I don't think there was a master list in Help before the update. None of us thought to look there!  Was such good fun, I loved the quest and the team spirit! You'll always be our Emoji hero!


----------



## Angelian

etoile de mer said:


> Hi Angelian!  Gosh, I think we all feel the same! I don't think there was a master list in Help before the update. None of us thought to look there!  Was such good fun, I loved the quest and the team spirit! You'll always be our Emoji hero!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Just quickly checking in here. Went for a walk in the nearby neighbourhood and everything was setting up for Wimbledon! The flags, the tennis balls & rackets deco everywhere! And definitely more people wearing tennis clothing! Lol! As if they were competing too!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Loving those emojis!


----------



## Mininana

I can't see any emojis on my phone!


----------



## etoile de mer

Angelian said:


>



  to you! And this one  is just so darling, just had to post it again! Look how the little hairs on its head get tousled!  I hope the designers of all these emojis won some sort of award! They're all so perfectly emotive!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Just quickly checking in here. Went for a walk in the nearby neighbourhood and everything was setting up for Wimbledon! The flags, the tennis balls & rackets deco everywhere! And definitely more people wearing tennis clothing! Lol! As if they were competing too!



Oh, that's fun! Will you attend?  And very funny regarding all the tennis attire!


----------



## Mindi B

ITA, etoile--"console" is adorable.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are the Chanel booties on me. Genie I know you are considering them. I'm on the fence.
> 
> View attachment 3749840



I think they're really pretty. The heel is way too high for me, but if it works for you, I think the open front is flattering and elongates the leg.
I hear you about Chanel overload. I sincerely hope I am not contributing to that. I was just so happy to have the Chanel experience where people are so happy to help but at the same time no pressure to make a quick decision, making the buying experience fun, feels like shopping is fun again and so different than Hermes can be. I don't really do Instagram much though, so I guess that helps in avoiding overload.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I just ordered the Chanel boots from saks. Can you guys do saks phone orders and use ******?  I'll get back $115 because I signed up for in store shopping on ******. It adds up. I can try them at home pressure free and just return them if I don't love them.
> 
> I agree that shoes don't have to be forever items. By nature they wear out over time and they can be used as a relatively inexpensive way to make an outfit look on trend. They are the throw pillows of fashion.
> 
> My louboutin cadrillas came in the correct size. I like them a lot. There is still a bit of toe cleavage which I don't mind but not as much as the other size.
> 
> Happy birthday. I hope you had a wonderful day and I'm happy to hear that you have some new goodies.



Good for you. I think being an "it" item should not be the rationale for a purchase, but it also shouldn't be the reason you avoid buying something that you love as long as it is not overly trendy (or if you don't really love it). (And on that note, I'm glad you got the CL and they worked in your correct size!)

I completely agree about shoes (and perhaps belts) being a relatively inexpensive way to make an outfit look on trend. Much more sensible than buying a trendy outfit that will be past it's peak next year or next season.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It is like pea soup out there today. Yesterday was so hot and as I was heading home in the evening there was the most beautiful cool rain. I got soaked. It was so refreshing.
> 
> Yes the cadrilla are really nice with pants and I think they work with a skirt as well. They are really comfortable.
> 
> I asked DH for his ranking of shoes 1-10. Espadrilles and any wedges are a 1 for him. Pointed toe stilettos a 10. Roger vivier pilgrim shoes a 5. The cadrilla a 6.  Simple pumps a 7. The Chanel boots a 3. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Haha that sounds just like my DH!


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> How much are they, PbP? I do like them on you - they are close fitted so may work really well for skirts too.



Genie, I think the info is on the Chanel website for the current offerings! I find prices there before asking a SA to search for something since I don't have an unlimited budget


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Oh, that's fun! Will you attend?  And very funny regarding all the tennis attire!


I haven't got any tickets this year and am too lazy to queue so we are in touch with a few concierge services to see if any 2nd week's tickets are available at a "reasonable" price.
Very funny re tennis attaire. We saw a woman in the cafe with a very cute pink tennis outfit but she definitely was not playing tennis.
I might pop down one evening this week and get the recycled charity ticket for a quick tennis evening. I should really try to get back to playing again not just watching.


----------



## Mindi B

xiangxiang, I so wish I were in your area!  I would meet you at Wimbledon Tube Station and try for a ticket with you!  I love watching Wimbledon because I love the images and feel of England in the summer.  Pimm's Cup, please!


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I think they're really pretty. The heel is way too high for me, but if it works for you, I think the open front is flattering and elongates the leg.
> I hear you about Chanel overload. I sincerely hope I am not contributing to that. I was just so happy to have the Chanel experience where people are so happy to help but at the same time no pressure to make a quick decision, making the buying experience fun, feels like shopping is fun again and so different than Hermes can be. I don't really do Instagram much though, so I guess that helps in avoiding overload.



Oh, not at all Nicole. I enjoy your thoughtful discussions about your decision making. 

The Chanel shopping experience can be as stressful as Hermes, but in a different way. It is true that a lot of popular items are limited in availability and sell out quickly, but there is also a lot of hype and pressure to grab things quickly that is out of proportion with reality. And the lines change so quickly that there is always something new to tempt one. 

I'm finding most luxury shopping to be a bit stressful. Dior wants 100% deposits to reserve items from the upcoming collection. And you have to choose from photos. And you know about the Cartier saga that continues. I'm reminding myself that none of these things is a life or death issue. If I get a few pretty things great. If I miss out on a few that's ok too.

On a brighter note I'm concentrating on planning my fall trip which is a priority for me. I'm finding it much more fun than retail at the moment. And I can shop in Paris in the fall.


----------



## Cordeliere

Since there has been a lot of discussion about shoes, this article may be interesting to some.   I liked the idea of stretching before and after wearing heels.

http://www.instyle.com/lifestyle/fa...m_campaign=celebrity&utm_content=2017070218PM


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh, not at all Nicole. I enjoy your thoughtful discussions about your decision making.
> 
> The Chanel shopping experience can be as stressful as Hermes, but in a different way. It is true that a lot of popular items are limited in availability and sell out quickly, but there is also a lot of hype and pressure to grab things quickly that is out of proportion with reality. And the lines change so quickly that there is always something new to tempt one.
> 
> I'm finding most luxury shopping to be a bit stressful. Dior wants 100% deposits to reserve items from the upcoming collection. And you have to choose from photos. And you know about the Cartier saga that continues. I'm reminding myself that none of these things is a life or death issue. If I get a few pretty things great. If I miss out on a few that's ok too.
> 
> On a brighter note I'm concentrating on planning my fall trip which is a priority for me. I'm finding it much more fun than retail at the moment. And I can shop in Paris in the fall.



I'm glad to hear that, I have found myself getting caught up a little bit in the "get it while you can" excitement, but I fully recognize what I am doing. I am paying for a little part of the fun, but it will never make sense for me to chase an "it" item. Instagram (and some other picture posting sites) bother me a bit because it can seem like artifice, and also as if the goal of it all is to be exclusive (and always raising the stakes).
In shopping, I recognize that I am either paying for the quality of life improvement of owning an item that works easily and looks great, or paying for the fun of the actual shopping experience, but if neither condition is satisfied then the hours of life can be spent in a much more satisfying way. Planning your vacation and other real life experiences will always ***** shopping!
I hope we can look forward to more Paris photos in the fall


----------



## EmileH

Well said Nicole. I use my instagram account as a sort of diary of what I have worn. It's a fun reminder of my pretty things but I do feel a bit odd sharing it. I try to keep it limited to like minded people who enjoy pretty things. Sometime I scroll through it just to remind myself that I don't need more. 

We are planning 2 1/2 weeks in Bordeaux, the dordogne valley, burgundy and of course Paris for my big birthday. It is a while off but I'm starting to really look forward to it. 

Cordie the article on shoes is interesting. I do vary my heel heights from day to day, wear commuter shoes, and stretch using these foot stretching things that I brought home from canyon ranch. But bottom line I know the heels are just not healthy. They are just so pretty.


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I haven't got any tickets this year and am too lazy to queue so we are in touch with a few concierge services to see if any 2nd week's tickets are available at a "reasonable" price.
> Very funny re tennis attaire. We saw a woman in the cafe with a very cute pink tennis outfit but she definitely was not playing tennis.
> I might pop down one evening this week and get the recycled charity ticket for a quick tennis evening. I should really try to get back to playing again not just watching.



Would be so fun to go! I'd like to get back to tennis, too. But I really don't care much about the competitive part when I play. I most enjoy just rallying with a friend, or hitting balls with a ball machine!


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> xiangxiang, I so wish I were in your area!  I would meet you at Wimbledon Tube Station and try for a ticket with you!  I love watching Wimbledon because I love the images and feel of England in the summer.  Pimm's Cup, please!



 May I join you you two?  We could start our meet-up there then move on to the Côte d'Azur!


----------



## Hermezzy

@Pocketbook Pup -  so thrilled to hear about your next big France trip....I loved following your trip this spring.  

Have all of you been following the news surrounding the grand re-opening of the Crillon hotel on the Place de la Concorde in Paris after the 4 yr renovation this week?  The pictures in the NYT article were gorgeous.  From the sounds of things they are trying to make it a little less formal.  The old, formal Les Ambassadeurs restaurant is gone.  It is such a gorgeous building and is one block from the FSH...less of a walk than the Place Vendome or the Ave Montaigne...


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Since there has been a lot of discussion about shoes, this article may be interesting to some.   I liked the idea of stretching before and after wearing heels.
> 
> http://www.instyle.com/lifestyle/fa...m_campaign=celebrity&utm_content=2017070218PM


Maybe once or twice a week I do the heel drop.   I recommend it highly.   I used to do it more, sometimes outside, when i saw a small set of stairs with a railing.  People would ask if something was the matter.    Now I use a more secluded stairwell.  Recently, I was happy to see a woman doing heel drops on a small set of stairs outside by our community center.   This exercise really limits heel pain IMHO.  I can walk around with slippers at home without triggering heel pain.   I guess this comes from stretching the Achilles Tendon, keeping it limber, so to speak.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> xiangxiang, I so wish I were in your area!  I would meet you at Wimbledon Tube Station and try for a ticket with you!  I love watching Wimbledon because I love the images and feel of England in the summer.  Pimm's Cup, please!





etoile de mer said:


> May I join you you two?  We could start our meet-up there then move on to the Côte d'Azur!


I will be waiting girlies!  the weather forecast for this week is pretty good at mid and high 20s and that's very good for our standard! Love England this time of the year! The long day time, the warm yet fresh temperature, the strawberries and pimms of course! My favourite drink in the summer! It's like summer in a glass! Here is the St. Pancras Renaissance Hotel's version!


----------



## Mindi B

Watched some Wimbledon on ESPN (US) today.  A great opening day!  And that Pimm's looks wonderful.


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I will be waiting girlies!  the weather forecast for this week is pretty good at mid and high 20s and that's very good for our standard! Love England this time of the year! The long day time, the warm yet fresh temperature, the strawberries and pimms of course! My favourite drink in the summer! It's like summer in a glass! Here is the St. Pancras Renaissance Hotel's version!
> View attachment 3752274



Jetting over there  right now, looking forward to the perfect weather and refreshments, and to the fun company!  But it might take me a bit of extra time on this contraption, save me a place at the table!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Jetting over there  right now, looking forward to the perfect weather and refreshments, and to the fun company!  But it might take me a bit of extra time on this contraption, save me a place at the table!


Your post and those cutest emojis really put a smile on my face!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Your post and those cutest emojis really put a smile on my face!



 They just make me so happy, too! This one  is also so cute. Not sure when I'll get to use it, so I'm posting it here!


----------



## tabbi001

Hello cafe!
I'm back from our 2 week vacation from London and Paris. I just wanted to share some of my pictures from our trip. These are mostly just pictures of my bags in the touristy areas, I hope you guys don't mind. I didn't want to share the ones with my face


----------



## tabbi001

Here are more pictures! I included the picture of my mom taking my picture as it was hilarious trying to take a choreographed "candid" shot. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> Here are more pictures! I included the picture of my mom taking my picture as it was hilarious trying to take a choreographed "candid" shot. Thanks for letting me share!



Lovely photos. It looks like you had a wonderful time.


----------



## tabbi001

I couldn't post any of our London photos because the files were too large so I keep getting an error message. Anyway, London was on sale and it was Chanel, Dior and Balmain heaven. While Paris, of course, is abdundant with H blessings . All in all, it was a very happpy and fruitful trip. Now it's back to work


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lovely photos. It looks like you had a wonderful time.


Thank you! Yes we had a really great time. I'm sure you're looking forward to your Paris trip as well


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> Thank you! Yes we had a really great time. I'm sure you're looking forward to your Paris trip as well



Thanks yes my trip is a few months off and summer is a busy time at work. But thinking about the trip will get me through it.

It sounds like you were a savvy shopper. Were chanel and dior a good savings in London? They make it somewhat difficult to compare costs especially for ready to wear. What did you buy? I would love to see some of your choices.


----------



## allanrvj

this pic is so funny! 






thanks for sharing!


----------



## tabbi001

allanrvj said:


> this pic is so funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for sharing!


Haha thanks! It was so hard and awkward to pose like that because there is no actual space to sit. I was actually screaming and laughing while asking my mom if she got a shot already because my back was bent in a weird way. My dad was laughing the whole time


----------



## tabbi001

I'll take pictures of some of the stuff I got. I think it's more expensive in London than in Paris. But I was surprised at how calm the Chanel stores were in London compared to Paris. So even if the price might be higher a bit, I'd choose London over Paris because of the convenience in shopping. Styles were more or less the same.


----------



## tabbi001

The robot jackets were not on sale, as expected I guess. So no chanel RTW for me. I did find a pink one that was down to €1950... a steal! And I  pink!!! But I didn't know where I will use it... so not for me. Here are the slip-ons at 30% off also from chanel. The dior espadrilles and patent slingbacks were at 50%off ( £305 and £420). The J'adior is full price £580.


----------



## tabbi001

Are you interested in Balmain? Blazers were £1450 and jeans were £850. But what was better for me, while paying, she asked if I had a Harrod's rewards card. The day before, the Dior SA enrolled me. So I gave her my card. As it turns out, I have extra 10% off on everything that I bought the following day, whether it was on sale or not! That's when I went Balmain crazy  i was only planning on getting a shirt. But I was easily seduced by the 10%... so the blazer and jeans went home with me


----------



## tabbi001

I have a couple more shoes not in the picture. Sorry for flooding the cafe! I will stop now


----------



## EmileH

Oh fun! You made some great purchases. These are all lovely. Well done. Thanks for the info on the balmain blazers too. They are so darned expensive here. $2300 or more. And in the harrods rewards card, good to know. Did you specifically time your trip for sales time or was it just a lucky coincidence?


----------



## momasaurus

tabbi001 said:


> Here are more pictures! I included the picture of my mom taking my picture as it was hilarious trying to take a choreographed "candid" shot. Thanks for letting me share!


Great pix! I especially love the constance posing charmingly.


----------



## tabbi001

momasaurus said:


> Great pix! I especially love the constance posing charmingly.


Thank you! The highlight of the trip is of course H. I was very lucky to be given a B35 blue zanzibar/malachite verso (2nd choice, no blue nuit/orange poppy available at that time) and  C24 RC ghw, which I chose over colvert evercolor and rouge tomate epsom. Constance is not a quota bag according to the SA.


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh fun! You made some great purchases. These are all lovely. Well done. Thanks for the info on the balmain blazers too. They are so darned expensive here. $2300 or more. And in the harrods rewards card, good to know. Did you specifically time your trip for sales time or was it just a lucky coincidence?


It was just lucky coincidence. I didn't know the date of the sales when I booked, good thing it was when the London sales started. Honestly, it was a lot more fun shopping in London. In Paris, there are lines to get into Chanel and LV all the time. In London, it's almost minimal to none. The crowds in the outlet were also tamer. And all the sold out espadrilles of Chanel and popular RTW of D&G that's so hard to get in Paris? Everything is in London, you just have to ask. Some of them are even on display. I'm not saying it's not great in Paris. It's still cheaper to buy there ( but the euro is going up right now...) but the experience is somehow more luxurious in London. Less crowds = less stress.


----------



## scarf1

Thanks for all the pix, and congrats on a beautiful trip and some very successful shopping!


----------



## tabbi001

scarf1 said:


> Thanks for all the pix, and congrats on a beautiful trip and some very successful shopping!


Thank you  my wallet is  but my soul is


----------



## Genie27

Yay, tabbi! Thanks for sharing all these lovely pics. Your bags are gorgeous!!!!!!!!! And the shoes. I used to shop in London all the time, and it was so nice and peaceful compared to the craziness of Paris lineups. 

Did you get the B/C in Paris? Lucky you to get to London for the sale.


----------



## tabbi001

Genie27 said:


> Yay, tabbi! Thanks for sharing all these lovely pics. Your bags are gorgeous!!!!!!!!! And the shoes. I used to shop in London all the time, and it was so nice and peaceful compared to the craziness of Paris lineups.
> 
> Did you get the B/C in Paris? Lucky you to get to London for the sale.


Yup I got them both from Paris. I think the London sale is addicting. It's crazy enough to hype you up for shopping, but not too crazy as to prevent you from actually enjoying the hunt. There were also a lot of places I wasn't able to visit so we will definitely come back


----------



## etoile de mer

tabbi001 said:


> Here are more pictures! I included the picture of my mom taking my picture as it was hilarious trying to take a choreographed "candid" shot. Thanks for letting me share!



Hi tabbi, I love all your travel pics, thanks so much for sharing!  So glad you had a fun trip!


----------



## Cordeliere

tabbi001 said:


> I couldn't post any of our London photos because the files were too large so I keep getting an error message.



Here is an online photo resizer that will solve the problem of pics that are too big.

http://www.resize2mail.com


----------



## momasaurus

Fun chat with the SA at JFK. There are 4 Samourais here (02, 08 and two others), if anyone is still interested and is traveling internationally. I let him play with my Battery Park scarf, because he hadn't seen it yet. LOL bonding. It's fun to see what's left on the shelves. 2 Pegase Pop 70s, other older designs.


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> Fun chat with the SA at JFK. There are 4 Samourais here (02, 08 and two others), if anyone is still interested and is traveling internationally. I let him play with my Battery Park scarf, because he hadn't seen it yet. LOL bonding. It's fun to see what's left on the shelves. 2 Pegase Pop 70s, other older designs.


Are you off to France today? If so, safe travels!


----------



## Hermezzy

tabbi001 said:


> I couldn't post any of our London photos because the files were too large so I keep getting an error message. Anyway, London was on sale and it was Chanel, Dior and Balmain heaven. While Paris, of course, is abdundant with H blessings . All in all, it was a very happpy and fruitful trip. Now it's back to work


Just gorgeous pics!!!


----------



## QueenieQ

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I will be waiting girlies!  the weather forecast for this week is pretty good at mid and high 20s and that's very good for our standard! Love England this time of the year! The long day time, the warm yet fresh temperature, the strawberries and pimms of course! My favourite drink in the summer! It's like summer in a glass! Here is the St. Pancras Renaissance Hotel's version!
> View attachment 3752274


It looks so good!


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> Fun chat with the SA at JFK. There are 4 Samourais here (02, 08 and two others), if anyone is still interested and is traveling internationally. I let him play with my Battery Park scarf, because he hadn't seen it yet. LOL bonding. It's fun to see what's left on the shelves. 2 Pegase Pop 70s, other older designs.


Enjoy your trip, momma!


----------



## tabbi001

etoile de mer said:


> Hi tabbi, I love all your travel pics, thanks so much for sharing!  So glad you had a fun trip!


Thank you!



Cordeliere said:


> Here is an online photo resizer that will solve the problem of pics that are too big.
> 
> http://www.resize2mail.com


Thank you gor your help


----------



## tabbi001

momasaurus said:


> Fun chat with the SA at JFK. There are 4 Samourais here (02, 08 and two others), if anyone is still interested and is traveling internationally. I let him play with my Battery Park scarf, because he hadn't seen it yet. LOL bonding. It's fun to see what's left on the shelves. 2 Pegase Pop 70s, other older designs.


Enjoy and safd travels!



Hermezzy said:


> Just gorgeous pics!!!


Thank you so much


----------



## prepster

tabbi001 said:


> I have a couple more shoes not in the picture. Sorry for flooding the cafe! I will stop now



Noooooo!  Your photos are so much fun!


----------



## tabbi001

prepster said:


> Noooooo!  Your photos are so much fun!


Thank you!


----------



## momasaurus

Everyone's market photos from the South of France pretty much look alike, because everything is fresh and gorgeous, but here are mine: 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Lavender is a big deal here! Anyone want some?


----------



## chicinthecity777

momasaurus said:


> Everyone's market photos from the South of France pretty much look alike, because everything is fresh and gorgeous, but here are mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755155
> View attachment 3755157
> View attachment 3755160
> 
> Lavender is a big deal here! Anyone want some?


Me me me! Are you in Axi now? Is that the central market there? I loved it!


----------



## etoile de mer

momasaurus said:


> Everyone's market photos from the South of France pretty much look alike, because everything is fresh and gorgeous, but here are mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755155
> View attachment 3755157
> View attachment 3755160
> 
> Lavender is a big deal here! Anyone want some?



Hi moma, thanks so much for sharing your pics!  Hope you're having a wonderful time!


----------



## Genie27

Oh, I didn't tell you guys what I got at the Lisbon H: I did a pre-scout when I first arrived, so I could get a sense of what they had/think over items etc. I first asked for mousselines but they only had *one* moussie and it was the Sunrise shawl. It was stunning pink-sorbet-peach but I wanted either Iris or Zebra Pegasus. They didn't have any maxi-twillys, and the CSGMs were all very boring and not my colours, so I passed. I also checked out a small Double Sens in Trench/Crevette and a black Pico 22. The Pico was adorable, but black did not make me feel happy, so I passed on both bags.

Since I didn't have any luck with other formats, I tried on a few 90s, even though I really didn't want more. A sangles in turquoise and yellow caught my eye, and a couple of other items, but I took the SA's card and told him I'd be back in a day or so.

I went back with the BF a few days later, and tried on the moussie and some 90s again - the turquoise sangles was nice, but I spotted an Iris in CW 13 that just made my heart sing. 

I also found a Summers Day twilly with the blue edge, which has always caught my eye. Then in SLG I found a Calvi in Rose Lipstick Chevre. I also looked at getting a Clic or some costume necklace, but nothing caught my eye. In fact a couple of the pieces looked like lanyards/conference badges on me, and BF, the SA and I had a good laugh at that. After I had picked out these items, BF sweetly offered to get them for my birthday, so I was glad I had stopped when I did. As we were finishing up with paying, I noticed the Kelly belt on the other SA, and asked if they had any. At this point, I saw BF's shop-o-meter had expired, so I suggested he get a drink at the bar next door, while I checked out the belts. They had saffron, white and some other colour, but Bleu Zanzibar with GHW jumped out and came home with me. 

TL, DR: I got a Calvi in Rose Lipstick Chevre, Summers Day Twilly and 90cm Iris CW 13
And Bleu Zanzibar / GHW Kelly belt. 

Mod shots when I wear them, but the Calvi now holds my store cards and other misc gift cards. It's very practical, and I may swap it for my CC / ID pouch just so I can touch it more often. 

I had heard poor reviews of the service at the Lisbon store, but it was a very nice shopping experience on both my visits. Because they were not busy, I could take my time to see what they had, the SA was happy to show me things on the first day, even though I had indicated that I was primarily window shopping. They didn't have any B/K to offer, but I suspect those are for locals. They did have a fair bit of stock of basic stuff, and some Carmens etc.


----------



## allanrvj

momasaurus said:


> Everyone's market photos from the South of France pretty much look alike, because everything is fresh and gorgeous, but here are mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755155
> View attachment 3755157
> View attachment 3755160
> 
> Lavender is a big deal here! Anyone want some?



omg. a market of flowers and produce! we have something similar here in Copenhagen called Torvehallerne. 



I took my mom there (it's also her first time in Europe) and she went nuts! she was like, "Allan, I only saw these things on TV and now I'm seeing them in real life." It was a proud moment for me 

sorry for butting in. go on with more pics


----------



## allanrvj

tabbi001 said:


> I couldn't post any of our London photos because the files were too large so I keep getting an error message.


I raised this issue with Vlad and hopefully an automatic image resizing will be on tPF's pipeline of upcoming features. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Genie27

No market pics here, but I did visit a cafe/bakery where they made custard tarts right in front of you. They were also the most delicious ones I've ever eaten - crisp flaky pastry and cremel brûlée sweet custard.


----------



## allanrvj

Pastel de nata!


----------



## Genie27

Yes!!! I'd only ever had bad ones before, and even the ones I had elsewhere in Portugal were not as delicious as these. I did not stand in line at Belem so I can't compare to those.


----------



## EmileH

Sending flowers from my garden this week....


----------



## momasaurus

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Me me me! Are you in Axi now? Is that the central market there? I loved it!


The flower market and the nearby vegetable market are amazing. Small plazas, but full of gorgeous stuff. 


etoile de mer said:


> Hi moma, thanks so much for sharing your pics!  Hope you're having a wonderful time!


Very hot! Definitely a wonderful party town. You basically spend all day outdoors (sticking to the shady side of the street), except when inside napping to get out of the heat.


allanrvj said:


> omg. a market of flowers and produce! we have something similar here in Copenhagen called Torvehallerne.
> View attachment 3755264
> 
> 
> I took my mom there (it's also her first time in Europe) and she went nuts! she was like, "Allan, I only saw these things on TV and now I'm seeing them in real life." It was a proud moment for me
> 
> sorry for butting in. go on with more pics


Great pix!! I'm sure your mom loved the market!


----------



## momasaurus

I popped into H boutique today in Aix-en-Provence. Even though it's tiny they had a nice selection of new stuff which i played with. I asked the SA how long she had been working there, and she said 4 days. i laughed and said I could tell because it took her SO LONG to refold everything to put back, LOL. She was pretty good on the names of everything, though, which even the experienced SAs at my home stores don't often know.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sending flowers from my garden this week....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755530



Pretty!  The bees and butterflies and hummingbirds love you!


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> Everyone's market photos from the South of France pretty much look alike, because everything is fresh and gorgeous, but here are mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755155
> View attachment 3755157
> View attachment 3755160
> 
> Lavender is a big deal here! Anyone want some?


Me!  Love lavender!


----------



## ailoveresale

Hi everyone! [emoji1327]. I have a question about the Birkin/Kelly tax. It seems every time I make a small purchase, I get offered a bag, but each time it's not quite what I'm looking for and I turn it down. Then there's radio silence. Am I expected to keep buying small items to keep getting offers? I'm not really financially ready to purchase until the end of the year anyway, so should I just maintain radio silence for now? I'm waiting for the perfect Kelly! I will be sad if etain is truly rested as that's what I really want...
Maybe what I really should have done is not gone crazy at the chanel sale and I'd have enough $$ for a Kelly now [emoji13]


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Hi everyone! [emoji1327]. I have a question about the Birkin/Kelly tax. It seems every time I make a small purchase, I get offered a bag, but each time it's not quite what I'm looking for and I turn it down. Then there's radio silence. Am I expected to keep buying small items to keep getting offers? I'm not really financially ready to purchase until the end of the year anyway, so should I just maintain radio silence for now? I'm waiting for the perfect Kelly! I will be sad if etain is truly rested as that's what I really want...
> Maybe what I really should have done is not gone crazy at the chanel sale and I'd have enough $$ for a Kelly now [emoji13]



Go in less frequently but still go in. Just so they know that you are still interested. Even if you don't see anything that you want to buy. And be honest with your SA about what you want and your timing. Although timing is tough with Hermes. If they have what you want you should take it whenever it appears.

My SA at FSH did tell me that etain is slowly being rested so I can't think of a more reliable source than that. There are a lot of new etain bags coming out right now so I think he means soon. Maybe for the fall or next spring. So definitely get your etain Kelly when it's offered. You are good to wait and turn down other things in the meantime.

I'm in the same boat. I like too many pretty thing and they all seem to be limited production and coming at the same time. Im prioritizing the things that are most important to me and not stressing about the other things. If they sell out, I'll live without them. I decided that Chanel was lower priority for me this season especially since most of the pieces aren't a good fit for me.


----------



## chicinthecity777

momasaurus said:


> The flower market and the nearby vegetable market are amazing. Small plazas, but full of gorgeous stuff.


If I remember correctly, the Hermes boutique was right around the corner from the market. Yes it is very small. You post about your experience there put a smile on my face!


----------



## dharma

momasaurus said:


> Everyone's market photos from the South of France pretty much look alike, because everything is fresh and gorgeous, but here are mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755155
> View attachment 3755157
> View attachment 3755160
> 
> Lavender is a big deal here! Anyone want some?


This is gorgeous! There is nothing like the smell of fresh lavender. I hope you have the most wonderful time!!!


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sending flowers from my garden this week....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755530


Wow!!! It's like you are in the South of France too!!!


----------



## dharma

Genie27 said:


> No market pics here, but I did visit a cafe/bakery where they made custard tarts right in front of you. They were also the most delicious ones I've ever eaten - crisp flaky pastry and cremel brûlée sweet custard.


Genie, this looks yummy. Have you been to Portugal before? I have never been. Next summer DD and I are planning a special trip before she goes to college. I would like to go to Spain and Portugal or Italy but her vote is for Japan.
 I'm an obsessive planner so I want to get our flights and dates settled by this fall. 
I would like Japan too but I'm worried about the flight. I dislike flying so much, but I don't want it to stop me from having an amazing experience. I would love to hear opinions from everyone in the Cafe regarding either location  for a late June/ early July trip. We'll have about three weeks.


----------



## Genie27

I did Rome/Florence last year, and Lisbon/Porto this year. Never been to Spain or Japan, but have done SG/HK/Malaysia/Thailand etc. 

My vote is for Portugal - it's beautiful, inexpensive, the food is truly delicious - I would compare it to basic French in quality and taste, and the people are so very warm and friendly. I *loved* it. You could cover Lisbon/Porto and then on to Spain. Or if you/DD are into beaches then the South of Portugal is a great place to start or end up. I'd recommend flying in to one end of your itinerary and then taking trains to your exit point. They are frequent, fast and inexpensive.


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> Genie, this looks yummy. Have you been to Portugal before? I have never been. Next summer DD and I are planning a special trip before she goes to college. I would like to go to Spain and Portugal or Italy but her vote is for Japan.
> I'm an obsessive planner so I want to get our flights and dates settled by this fall.
> I would like Japan too but I'm worried about the flight. I dislike flying so much, but I don't want it to stop me from having an amazing experience. I would love to hear opinions from everyone in the Cafe regarding either location  for a late June/ early July trip. We'll have about three weeks.



DH and I went to Spain in about 1994.   Hit Barcelona, Madrid, Toledo, Seville, and Valencia.   I do wish we had gone to Granda and seen the Alhambra, but we didn't.   All the cities had very different vibes in the way that different American cities have different personalities.   I especially liked Seville because it had the most interesting architecture.  The Gaudi cathedral in Barcelona is amazing.  The Prado in Madrid is an excellent art museum.  I liked it better than the Louvre.    If you go to the Prado, get an English speaking guide.   Driving in Spain was very easy.  In retrospect, Spain seemed less foreign that some other places.   It is like the US except they eat tons of ham; have dinner at 10PM,  no breakfast and not much lunch; and they speak Spanish.   At the time I had no Spanish, but now I have a couple hundred word Spanish vocabulary and am not freaked out by people speaking Spanish to me.  So for me it would be a less stressful destination.  If you chose Spain, check out the paradores.   The are mostly state owned castles converted to hotels.  The Barcelona airport is new and really nice.  We flew in there last summer to visit friends.

I think Japan might feel very foreign based on my reading of travel guides and the experiences of my husbands daughter who lived there for a summer.   Very dense cities with unreadable street signs.   Food that you don't know what you are eating.  I think today, there is always someone around who speaks English so maybe it would not be as confusing as I imagine.   But all and all, I think Japan would be more stressful on a self guided vacation.  The part of Japan I would be most interested in is Kyoto to see the temples and the gardens.   Kyokei who used to post on this forum lived in Japan for a while, so you might direct message her and ask for her opinion.

Are you sure that flying to Japan would be worse than flying to Europe?   I like over night flights in which I wake up in my destination.   I would think you could get a direct flight to Japan.


----------



## allanrvj

I love Japan and I don't even speak Japanese except for the very basic like hello and thank you. I've been there twice and it will be my third time this August. I've been to Tokyo, Osaka, and Kyoto. Highly recommended, especially Kyoto. 

Japan's big cities are very tourist friendly you will have very little interaction with the locals, aside from cashiers, waiters and hotel staff. Important signs have their English equivalents and if not, you could always use the camera feature of Google Translate to translate texts in pictures for you in real time. You can rent pocket wifi in Tokyo and Osaka, and Google Maps is very helpful in showing what trains to take. 

You guys should give Japan a go. It's a very different world. I call Tokyo 'organized chaos' because it's very peopled, very busy, and yet you don't get mugged, you don't see trash anywhere, and there's no heavy traffic.


----------



## Genie27

Should I?


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Should I?



If you love them. I didn't keep mine. They felt too much like a costume to me and I didn't envision wearing them enough. And they  are expensive. They are very flattering. They look great on you.


----------



## Mindi B

I think they are HOT, Genie.  I say Hell, YAS!


----------



## Mindi B

I realize this isn't exactly the right thread for this question, but I have no doubt that someone (or many someones) will have a definitive answer, and Doc Ride's fabulous leather thread is so humongous at the moment that I despair of finding what I want.  I always thought (being the dull blade that I am) that Barenia doesn't like rain and will end up with permanent water spots if it gets wet.  Then I learned (I think) that as a well-oiled leather, Barenia is okay with water; it's Vache Naturel that will water spot.  THEN, someone posting about the new grained Barenia Faubourg said her SA had warned her to avoid water at all costs.  So, for once and for all, what is the deal with Barenia and water?!?!  Bueller?


----------



## allanrvj

Mindi B said:


> I realize this isn't exactly the right thread for this question, but I have no doubt that someone (or many someones) will have a definitive answer, and Doc Ride's fabulous leather thread is so humongous at the moment that I despair of finding what I want.  I always thought (being the dull blade that I am) that Barenia doesn't like rain and will end up with permanent water spots if it gets wet.  Then I learned (I think) that as a well-oiled leather, Barenia is okay with water; it's Vache Naturel that will water spot.  THEN, someone posting about the new grained Barenia Faubourg said her SA had warned her to avoid water at all costs.  So, for once and for all, what is the deal with Barenia and water?!?!  Bueller?


I honestly don't know either. Maybe because the grained barenia is a full grain aniline leather, while the smooth barenia is semi-aniline leather. Where is @hermesgroupie when you need her?! 

Slightly related: VN will make a comeback for SS18. Not only that but VN will come in both smooth (only for Kelly Sellier 32 and Birkin 35) and grained (only for Evelyne Sellier 33). A friend told me


----------



## EmileH

allanrvj said:


> I honestly don't know either. Maybe because the grained barenia is a full grain aniline leather, while the smooth barenia is semi-aniline leather. Where is @hermesgroupie when you need her?!
> 
> Slightly related: VN will make a comeback for SS18. Not only that but VN will come in both smooth (only for Kelly Sellier 32 and Birkin 35) and grained (only for Evelyne Sellier 33). A friend told me



[emoji33] I thought I was done with bags once my SO arrives but my SA told me last time that I really need to add something in a natural leather like vache natural or barenia. There goes next year's budget. [emoji23]


----------



## allanrvj

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji33] I thought I was done with bags once my SO arrives but my SA told me last time that I really need to add something in a natural leather like vache natural or barenia. There goes next year's budget. [emoji23]


Oh I forgot to mention, VN is push order only.


----------



## EmileH

What's push order?


----------



## allanrvj

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What's push order?


Push offer, sorry. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/push-offer.933492/


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji33] I thought I was done with bags once my SO arrives but my SA told me last time that I really need to add something in a natural leather like vache natural or barenia. There goes next year's budget. [emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

Ah thanks! I buy in Paris so essentially all of my bags are chance offers depending on what they have.

I'm reading on the threads that people are starting to receive their SOs placed in November. I'm so excited. I have a cutoff date in mind. If it arrives before then I'll make a special trip to fetch it. If not I'll wait for my birthday trip. I'm checking my email and spam folder constantly [emoji23]


----------



## dharma

Genie27 said:


> Should I?


I think they are gorgeous Genie, but PBP has a point. Shoes like these are real statement makers plus they are expensive. I love them but would only buy them if I could easily incorporate them into many looks or if I had a very healthy shoe budget. They are super flattering!


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> I realize this isn't exactly the right thread for this question, but I have no doubt that someone (or many someones) will have a definitive answer, and Doc Ride's fabulous leather thread is so humongous at the moment that I despair of finding what I want.  I always thought (being the dull blade that I am) that Barenia doesn't like rain and will end up with permanent water spots if it gets wet.  Then I learned (I think) that as a well-oiled leather, Barenia is okay with water; it's Vache Naturel that will water spot.  THEN, someone posting about the new grained Barenia Faubourg said her SA had warned her to avoid water at all costs.  So, for once and for all, what is the deal with Barenia and water?!?!  Bueller?


I find this confusing as well, Mindi. I have an old barenia trim ( purchased new, we are both old now, lol) and I have taken really good care if it. The oils from use and those inherent in the leather are like a protective barrier. I've worn it in the light accidental rain and it was fine, but I wouldn't aim to use it as a rainy day bag. I have a new piece of barenia and I'm terrified to use it at all, never mind the rain. But I'm sure it will happen eventually. Someone just posted their new wet barenia bag in the barenia thread and said it dried perfectly. I think it was Serva? My SM, in a recent conversation said to avoid the rain and said she has seen a barenia bag ruined by rain. So there's that. 
 I hear vache gets spots but I'll bet Doc has a way to help it resist water marks in one of her kits. 
I know nothin' bout barenia faubourg but could see that it may be different. I've been no help, I'm sure.


----------



## dharma

@Genie27 @Cordeliere and @allanrvj , thank you for the travel opinions! I agree with all of you, I guess that's the problem. Europe seems easier mentally. I can handle any language barriers, the food, the culture, and know what cities and museums we would like, plus an 8 hr flight is not so bad. You have great suggestions for Portugal and Spain. 
But Japan is sooo different. I've only been to Asia once, Bali and Jakarta, and it was amazing. It's so completely different, the smells, the air, the alphabet, lol.....it's an exciting idea to do this with her.   I would be fine not visiting but since we have the chance to do this together I feel like we should try. Her list includes a lot; Tokyo, Kyoto, Mt Fuji, onsen, owl cafe, temples, all stuff we would never see anywhere else. It sounds fantastic but I wonder if it's a trip she should take with friends one day.  Cordie, 18 hrs in a plane is my idea of hell, that's why I mention it. 10 additional hours of anxiety  even if it's business or first I worry that I would not sleep.


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> I realize this isn't exactly the right thread for this question, but I have no doubt that someone (or many someones) will have a definitive answer, and Doc Ride's fabulous leather thread is so humongous at the moment that I despair of finding what I want.  I always thought (being the dull blade that I am) that Barenia doesn't like rain and will end up with permanent water spots if it gets wet.  Then I learned (I think) that as a well-oiled leather, Barenia is okay with water; it's Vache Naturel that will water spot.  THEN, someone posting about the new grained Barenia Faubourg said her SA had warned her to avoid water at all costs.  So, for once and for all, what is the deal with Barenia and water?!?!  Bueller?





allanrvj said:


> I honestly don't know either. Maybe because the grained barenia is a full grain aniline leather, while the smooth barenia is semi-aniline leather. Where is @hermesgroupie when you need her?!
> 
> Slightly related: VN will make a comeback for SS18. Not only that but VN will come in both smooth (only for Kelly Sellier 32 and Birkin 35) and grained (only for Evelyne Sellier 33). A friend told me





dharma said:


> I find this confusing as well, Mindi. I have an old barenia trim ( purchased new, we are both old now, lol) and I have taken really good care if it. The oils from use and those inherent in the leather are like a protective barrier. I've worn it in the light accidental rain and it was fine, but I wouldn't aim to use it as a rainy day bag. I have a new piece of barenia and I'm terrified to use it at all, never mind the rain. But I'm sure it will happen eventually. Someone just posted their new wet barenia bag in the barenia thread and said it dried perfectly. I think it was Serva? My SM, in a recent conversation said to avoid the rain and said she has seen a barenia bag ruined by rain. So there's that.
> I hear vache gets spots but I'll bet Doc has a way to help it resist water marks in one of her kits.
> I know nothin' bout barenia faubourg but could see that it may be different. I've been no help, I'm sure.



I've wondered about this, too! But I only have barenia watch bands, so haven't concerned myself with it too much. I would love a barenia bag at some point though, as I love its casually elegant feel. Some of you likely remember the original Coach leather of the 70s and 80s? I remember it being very similar to barenia, as it was a gorgeous, thick, oiled leather, and it slowly developed a similar patina. I didn't wear my Coach bag from that era in the soaking rain, but didn't really baby it either. I never treated it with anything, and it aged beautifully. I do think oiled leather is inherently somewhat protected. ETA Haven't heard much about the new grained barenia faubourg, also wondering why it would behave differently than regular barenia.

For those interested, I'm posting a link here to hermesgroupie's excellent reference thread on the various types of leather. She notes that rain drops evaporate on barenia, leaving it unharmed.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reference-hermes-groupie-s-leather-book.49095/


----------



## etoile de mer

dharma said:


> @Genie27 @Cordeliere and @allanrvj , thank you for the travel opinions! I agree with all of you, I guess that's the problem. Europe seems easier mentally. I can handle any language barriers, the food, the culture, and know what cities and museums we would like, plus an 8 hr flight is not so bad. You have great suggestions for Portugal and Spain.
> But Japan is sooo different. I've only been to Asia once, Bali and Jakarta, and it was amazing. It's so completely different, the smells, the air, the alphabet, lol.....it's an exciting idea to do this with her.   I would be fine not visiting but since we have the chance to do this together I feel like we should try. Her list includes a lot; Tokyo, Kyoto, Mt Fuji, onsen, owl cafe, temples, all stuff we would never see anywhere else. It sounds fantastic but I wonder if it's a trip she should take with friends one day.  Cordie, 18 hrs in a plane is my idea of hell, that's why I mention it. 10 additional hours of anxiety  even if it's business or first I worry that I would not sleep.



Love all the travel talk!  I have a very hard time with long flights, and I don't sleep well on planes, so I sympathize! Would dividing the trip be possible...maybe a layover of several days somewhere interesting along the way?


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you all for the info and the shared confusion about Barenia!  If I find out anything dispositive I will let you all know!


----------



## bags to die for

My 2 cents on barenia/vache natural.
On a new to me toile/barenia kelly which I had balmed, it was caught in a sudden shower in Paris and was absolutely soaking . It dried beautifully and no signs of water damage.
On new barenia which I have not treated, I haven't dared take it out in inclement weather and the only thing I've noticed is oils rising to the surface - the leather looks a bit hazy. I had taken the bag to get looked at and the craftpeople did polish it away but it has returned. I was told to use it more.  On another barenia, I had a soup droplet from pho (!) on it (again in Paris - need to not take bags there!) and there was a mark but it too has dried pretty well (with tissues) and the mark is very minimal.
I saw a vache natural bag in a reseller store and it was very spotty It was rather sad so when I was offered a bag in it, I said no.


----------



## momasaurus

Mindi B said:


> I realize this isn't exactly the right thread for this question, but I have no doubt that someone (or many someones) will have a definitive answer, and Doc Ride's fabulous leather thread is so humongous at the moment that I despair of finding what I want.  I always thought (being the dull blade that I am) that Barenia doesn't like rain and will end up with permanent water spots if it gets wet.  Then I learned (I think) that as a well-oiled leather, Barenia is okay with water; it's Vache Naturel that will water spot.  THEN, someone posting about the new grained Barenia Faubourg said her SA had warned her to avoid water at all costs.  So, for once and for all, what is the deal with Barenia and water?!?!  Bueller?


My Barenia Christine has been soaked by rain and it dried out quickly all by itself. What you should *not* do is take it to the nail salon because something dripped on mine and I am still working on getting out those spots.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Go in less frequently but still go in. Just so they know that you are still interested. Even if you don't see anything that you want to buy. And be honest with your SA about what you want and your timing. Although timing is tough with Hermes. If they have what you want you should take it whenever it appears.
> 
> My SA at FSH did tell me that etain is slowly being rested so I can't think of a more reliable source than that. There are a lot of new etain bags coming out right now so I think he means soon. Maybe for the fall or next spring. So definitely get your etain Kelly when it's offered. You are good to wait and turn down other things in the meantime.
> 
> I'm in the same boat. I like too many pretty thing and they all seem to be limited production and coming at the same time. Im prioritizing the things that are most important to me and not stressing about the other things. If they sell out, I'll live without them. I decided that Chanel was lower priority for me this season especially since most of the pieces aren't a good fit for me.



Thank you for the insight! I'm also glad none of the pieces at Chanel or even bags are really speaking to me so I can start saving up. My husband told me I should wait until the end of the year and didn't really understand the concept that if the call comes in for the right bag, I have to take it or I might never get it again. Sounds like this is definitely the case do etain!


----------



## Genie27

I passed on the boots as they have fabric/grosgrain heel and toecap. They were about 1700 cad after taxes so, not cheap. I really liked how narrow they were at the ankle and they were very comfortable to wear.

If I had the budget I would buy them - they'd be very cute with skirts and shorts.

I also tried on a sweater dress, the pink jacket and the caban, but none were amazing on me. The green Velcro jacket was sold at full price so no temptation there. But the 42 was perfect for me so I will look at resale later. 

I saw some Valentino and StLaurent pumps with ankle strap in a 40mm heel - neither had my exact size, but I can order them in. One would be final sale so I will wait for the returnable pair to arrive before taking that risk.


----------



## Genie27

I also tried on these shoes and sandals, but they were easy to turn down due to the fabric bow detail/practicality. And here is the jacket and dress. Neither were most glamorous or flattering on me. The dress was nice but very warm in cashmere


----------



## EmileH

Genie, it's very good that you are being selective. Everything looks good on you but I don't know that any of these pieces is worthy of a place in your wardrobe. 

I came to the same conclusion about the boots. For the price I would want to get a lot of wear from them and I don't see that happening. I feel like they are a bit over the top with one of my Chanel jackets. I try to keep it to one statement piece. I might wear them with very simple outfits but not often enough to make them worth my while.I'm still looking for a pretty and versatile high heeled bootie. I'll report back if I find something. 

Glad your vacation was so nice and that you found a few lovely souvenirs.


----------



## Genie27

Yes, it's hard to say no when it looks nice and fits. But the stylebook app helps, and while I do sometimes wish I had bought certain items, it's been ok to pass as well.

My closet and shoe cabinets are overflowing so I only really need the spring shoe. Even though the Choo sandals are now on super markdown.

The Kelly belt was an impulse buy, and I did worry that I didn't really need it. I do have many dresses that it would match but I haven't worn one yet.

I also took my 2013 jacket to the C store to be altered. They will take in the centre back seam and the sleeves. In a month I will post after-pics. Luckily the SA I've been working with is absolutely not pushy about me buying full price or even on sale just because. I didn't try on any of the cosmopolite pieces as they are lovely but not for my lifestyle or shape. Back to the resale sites for me.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sending flowers from my garden this week....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755530



This is so beautiful! It looks like wildflowers in a mountain meadow. I am in heaven [emoji254]


----------



## nicole0612

bags to die for said:


> My 2 cents on barenia/vache natural.
> On a new to me toile/barenia kelly which I had balmed, it was caught in a sudden shower in Paris and was absolutely soaking . It dried beautifully and no signs of water damage.
> On new barenia which I have not treated, I haven't dared take it out in inclement weather and the only thing I've noticed is oils rising to the surface - the leather looks a bit hazy. I had taken the bag to get looked at and the craftpeople did polish it away but it has returned. I was told to use it more.  On another barenia, I had a soup droplet from pho (!) on it (again in Paris - need to not take bags there!) and there was a mark but it too has dried pretty well (with tissues) and the mark is very minimal.
> I saw a vache natural bag in a reseller store and it was very spotty It was rather sad so when I was offered a bag in it, I said no.



I agree, I would avoid VN unless you really want that look. I briefly had a VN Kelly and my experience was that it seems to spot easily and it does not blend in nearly as well as Barenia does.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> I also tried on these shoes and sandals, but they were easy to turn down due to the fabric bow detail/practicality. And here is the jacket and dress. Neither were most glamorous or flattering on me. The dress was nice but very warm in cashmere



I think the pink jacket looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## Genie27

It's a nice colour, but the actual fit was sloppy - it's a better cut for a less rounded shape than mine. Like the Caban, it was wide at the shoulder, loose on the sleeves and tight on the torso. It actually looks much better in the photo than IRL. 

I wish I'd taken a pic of the 2013 after the fitter had pinned it.


----------



## ailoveresale

Genie27 said:


> It's a nice colour, but the actual fit was sloppy - it's a better cut for a less rounded shape than mine. Like the Caban, it was wide at the shoulder, loose on the sleeves and tight on the torso. It actually looks much better in the photo than IRL.
> 
> I wish I'd taken a pic of the 2013 after the fitter had pinned it.



Can't wait to see how it turns out!
This is a good example of customer service at the boutique. They don't care where you bought it, they will take care of you.


----------



## tabbi001

dharma said:


> @Genie27 @Cordeliere and @allanrvj , thank you for the travel opinions! I agree with all of you, I guess that's the problem. Europe seems easier mentally. I can handle any language barriers, the food, the culture, and know what cities and museums we would like, plus an 8 hr flight is not so bad. You have great suggestions for Portugal and Spain.
> But Japan is sooo different. I've only been to Asia once, Bali and Jakarta, and it was amazing. It's so completely different, the smells, the air, the alphabet, lol.....it's an exciting idea to do this with her.   I would be fine not visiting but since we have the chance to do this together I feel like we should try. Her list includes a lot; Tokyo, Kyoto, Mt Fuji, onsen, owl cafe, temples, all stuff we would never see anywhere else. It sounds fantastic but I wonder if it's a trip she should take with friends one day.  Cordie, 18 hrs in a plane is my idea of hell, that's why I mention it. 10 additional hours of anxiety  even if it's business or first I worry that I would not sleep.


I agree that Japan is completely different from European countries (I've only been to France and UK) but even with the language barrier, it is not so difficult to get around and find your way. Especially the big cities Tokyo and Osaka where the signs would almosy always have english translation. It's a very tourist-oriented place. Tokyo even has free wifi for tourists  
Tokyo, Osaka and Kyoto have very different vibes so if you have time try to visit them. They also have regional specialties so when you've tasted sushi or ramen in one city, most certainly it's going to be different in another. The people are also verh friendly, even if they can't understand you, they will try to help you with your directions if you get lost. Good luck deciding! I'm sorry if I sound like a commercial for Japan. I just love them because everything is so clean and orderly!


----------



## momasaurus

Though you might enjoy looking at some costumes from earlier productions of Don Giovanni at the Festival d'Aix. This year's show features t shirts and nudity. LOL. Every man in the cast is shirtless at some point.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Just quickly checking in! 
@Mindi B , my distance memory tells me water spot on barenia leather will disappear when it dries. But I could be wrong. 
@momasaurus hope you are having a great time in Axi! I am very jealous!
@Genie27 I like those sandals you tried, did you get any? The boots are a "no" for me too due to limited usage. 

Anybody still watching Wimbledon? Remember I tried a few concierge services to see what tickets they have avalaibe? Well Amex Centurion has come back quoting final hospitality tickets at £4750 each! Giving the face value is £190 + £25 ground admission, that's a bit much! So my diligent SO asked to see if they have any earlier tickets at cheaper prices. This time it was so much better, not! They came back with Friday tickets at £3750 each! Hahaha! After paying £2200 fee per year, this is what you get from them! LOL! So to borrow my dear friend's words, I'd rather watching it on TV at home, drinking champagne and stroking my Birkins! Got to love it! I still remember their "offer" of an luxury RV trip to Glastonbury for £12,000 a few years ago. We obviously didn't take up the offer because how come Chanel wellington boots were not included in the price! 

Went to an exhibition/fair with a dear friend (who was invited by VCA) and saw a lot of things I couldn't afford! Tried an antique 3ct centre stone diamond ring with some special spec and it was a mere £192,000!  but the highlight of the evening was we got to walk in the ground like this. It was a very warm day and fresh evening. So all good!


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I agree, I would avoid VN unless you really want that look. I briefly had a VN Kelly and my experience was that it seems to spot easily and it does not blend in nearly as well as Barenia does.



Great information. Thank you.


----------



## Genie27

I have vachetta trim on a keepall - did something upthread mention some kind of baum/balm to protect it from water stains?

I'm such a heathen, I've used it as is, and have water spots. Not the end of the world to me, but it is nicer to not have them.


----------



## dharma

etoile de mer said:


> I've wondered about this, too! But I only have barenia watch bands, so haven't concerned myself with it too much. I would love a barenia bag at some point though, as I love its casually elegant feel. Some of you likely remember the original Coach leather of the 70s and 80s? I remember it being very similar to barenia, as it was a gorgeous, thick, oiled leather, and it slowly developed a similar patina. I didn't wear my Coach bag from that era in the soaking rain, but didn't really baby it either. I never treated it with anything, and it aged beautifully. I do think oiled leather is inherently somewhat protected. ETA Haven't heard much about the new grained barenia faubourg, also wondering why it would behave differently than regular barenia.
> 
> For those interested, I'm posting a link here to hermesgroupie's excellent reference thread on the various types of leather. She notes that rain drops evaporate on barenia, leaving it unharmed.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reference-hermes-groupie-s-leather-book.49095/


Yes, I remember Coach in that era, they were gorgeous. My sister worked for them at the time and we had a lot classic pieces in the family. How I wish I still had them for DD. 
I miss Hermesgroupie too! Those were the days! It was all so new in here and so much fun to learn. I hope she's out there collecting still


----------



## dharma

etoile de mer said:


> Love all the travel talk!  I have a very hard time with long flights, and I don't sleep well on planes, so I sympathize! Would dividing the trip be possible...maybe a layover of several days somewhere interesting along the way?


I did think of that, a pit stop in Hawaii maybe. But it just seems better to get it over with. Maybe I just need the right drugs


----------



## Genie27

Xiang, I passed on them even though they were super comfy because I already have 12 pairs of very similar sandals. I'm trying to use up what I have before buying more.

Also, should probably stop buying M Missoni knit dresses and cardigans, but I keep finding my size and style to suit. They are so easy to wash and wear, just a bit fragile, so I'm not sure how long they will last. Since they make it almost effortless to get dressed in the morning and still look pulled together, I think it's worth it.


----------



## dharma

tabbi001 said:


> I agree that Japan is completely different from European countries (I've only been to France and UK) but even with the language barrier, it is not so difficult to get around and find your way. Especially the big cities Tokyo and Osaka where the signs would almosy always have english translation. It's a very tourist-oriented place. Tokyo even has free wifi for tourists
> Tokyo, Osaka and Kyoto have very different vibes so if you have time try to visit them. They also have regional specialties so when you've tasted sushi or ramen in one city, most certainly it's going to be different in another. The people are also verh friendly, even if they can't understand you, they will try to help you with your directions if you get lost. Good luck deciding! I'm sorry if I sound like a commercial for Japan. I just love them because everything is so clean and orderly!


Thank you! It's good for you to be a commercial for Japan because I really have no clue what I'd be getting myself into and I want to make an informed decision. Is three weeks enough land time to see all three cities? I think I need to pick up a few travel guides and plan on a few guided tours. I dislike tour groups for entire trips but some guidance would be a stress reliever.


----------



## dharma

Genie27 said:


> Xiang, I passed on them even though they were super comfy because I already have 12 pairs of very similar sandals. I'm trying to use up what I have before buying more.
> 
> Also, should probably stop buying M Missoni knit dresses and cardigans, but I keep finding my size and style to suit. They are so easy to wash and wear, just a bit fragile, so I'm not sure how long they will last. Since they make it almost effortless to get dressed in the morning and still look pulled together, I think it's worth it.


Missoni knits are great, I could easily see you in that look. I have found them to be quite hardy, but I've never washed them. Do you do it in the machine?


----------



## EmileH

Oh yes coach leather. It was fabulous. It's an absolute tragedy that happened to that company. I saw someone with a vintage bag in natural leather recently. She bought it for $10 in a thrift store. It was still beautiful.

Genie it's smart to not buy more of the same. Tastes change over time so you want your style to evolve and you might tire of these things over time. 

My little experiment of moving 30% of my wardrobe to my guest room closet is working well. I'm not missing any of those things and I think I'm dressing better by concentrating on using my best pieces.

For anyone who is interested, I noticed that the Alexander McQueen leather jacket that I bought in Paris is on clearance on their website for a very good price. Only a few sizes are left. I can't wait for fall to wear it again. 

My Dior alterations arrive this week. So excited to see how they turned out.


----------



## Genie27

I put them in a garment bag (laundress ones are fantastic) and in the machine on delicate. Then on a drying rack, never in the machine. I have cotton blends for summer and a couple of wool blends for cold weather. But these are the bridge line, not the main $$$ line.


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks again to those who've chimed in on Barenia/VN.  The outlier in my limited research is the single SA who is quoted as saying Barenia (Faubourg) can't get wet.  I suppose it's possible that this new Barenia has different properties than the old, but it's also very likely (unfortunately) that the SA didn't know what he/she was talking about.  Wouldn't be the first time.
So, I think Barenia is okay with water; VN and other "naked" un-oiled leathers are not.  That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I put them in a garment bag (laundress ones are fantastic) and in the machine on delicate. Then on a drying rack, never in the machine. I have cotton blends for summer and a couple of wool blends for cold weather.



Interesting. I'll have to try this. I have a few of their lightweight cardigans. They are very useful.


----------



## Genie27

Here is most of my active closet. I have forgotten to enter some - this is about 80% and I also have a rehome/alter/donate section. Interesting that I have so many outerwear (some have not yet been entered) - I included cardigans there because that is how I wear them when it's not jacket/coat weather. My sub categories seem to be very evenly broken down - summer/winter/evening, etc.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Here is most of my active closet. I have forgotten to enter some - this is about 80% and I also have a rehome/alter/donate section. Interesting that I have so many outerwear (some have not yet been entered) - I included cardigans there because that is how I wear them when it's not jacket/coat weather. My sub categories seem to be very evenly broken down - summer/winter/evening, etc.



Wow! You are really organized. Very impressive. The best that I managed to do with an app is to take photos of my outfits on most days. Some days I forget especially on a casual day. I'm too lazy to even type in the details. But at least I can look back at them to decide what works and what doesn't.


----------



## prepster

etoile de mer said:


> Love all the travel talk!  I have a very hard time with long flights, and I don't sleep well on planes, so I sympathize! Would dividing the trip be possible...maybe a layover of several days somewhere interesting along the way?



Leaving from LA shortens it to a little over 11 hours to Tokyo as I recall, or 8 from Hawaii.  I will never fly to Asia again directly.  I guess I'm getting older (probably not wiser) definitely crabbier, but thankfully somewhat richer than in my youth  so I could not force myself onto a plane again for 18-24 hours.  I am now a layover queen.  



dharma said:


> I did think of that, a pit stop in Hawaii maybe. But it just seems better to get it over with. Maybe I just need the right drugs



I would have to be unconscious.  And do not even think about doing it in Coach.    Even in Business/First at hour 10 you will be ready to climb the walls, and then you'll realize you still have another 8 hours to go...I can't even imagine Coach.   Nonononononononooooooo........ (Okay, yes, I am a total wimp.)


----------



## Genie27

I use Stylebook and Cloth. Cloth is useful when changing seasons and forgetting what went together with what. SB is great for putting things together as well, but more importantly when I'm at the store agonizing over pretty glittery shoes, I can look in my "event" shoe category to remind myself of the 5 pairs I already have. 

I spent a couple of hours upfront on SB and now I only update when I buy something new. I also didn't bother with out of season items when I started so all my summer stuff is only entered when I wear it. 

Then I usually create/save my look in the elevator on my way to work.


----------



## EmileH

The most useful part seems to be having the gallery of what you already have to prevent repetitive purchases. I do that with my bags scarves and jackets and I have found it very helpful. I should do it with shoes as well!


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh yes coach leather. It was fabulous. It's an absolute tragedy that happened to that company. I saw someone with a vintage bag in natural leather recently. She bought it for $10 in a thrift store. It was still beautiful.
> 
> Genie it's smart to not buy more of the same. Tastes change over time so you want your style to evolve and you might tire of these things over time.
> 
> My little experiment of moving 30% of my wardrobe to my guest room closet is working well. I'm not missing any of those things and I think I'm dressing better by concentrating on using my best pieces.
> 
> For anyone who is interested, I noticed that the Alexander McQueen leather jacket that I bought in Paris is on clearance on their website for a very good price. Only a few sizes are left. I can't wait for fall to wear it again.
> 
> My Dior alterations arrive this week. So excited to see how they turned out.



This is really interesting about your closet experiment.  I love the idea of only wearing your best things and looking your best.



Mindi B said:


> Thanks again to those who've chimed in on Barenia/VN.  The outlier in my limited research is the single SA who is quoted as saying Barenia (Faubourg) can't get wet.  I suppose it's possible that this new Barenia has different properties than the old, but it's also very likely (unfortunately) that the SA didn't know what he/she was talking about.  Wouldn't be the first time.
> So, I think Barenia is okay with water; VN and other "naked" un-oiled leathers are not.  That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.



How do you feel about Apple Gard for VN?



Genie27 said:


> Here is most of my active closet. I have forgotten to enter some - this is about 80% and I also have a rehome/alter/donate section. Interesting that I have so many outerwear (some have not yet been entered) - I included cardigans there because that is how I wear them when it's not jacket/coat weather. My sub categories seem to be very evenly broken down - summer/winter/evening, etc.



I love that you use the app.  I have downloaded it, but have done nothing with it so far.  I am daunted by all of the photographing.    And what is with women and outerwear?  I could have an entire dressing room just for my coats and jackets!    The funny thing is that usually I skip a coat because I say to myself that I'm just dashing from car to building.


----------



## Mindi B

Part of me wants to try to use an app to figure out my wardrobe.  More of me is totally terrified to do so.  The quantities alone are daunting.  But the idea that I could remind myself "YOU ALREADY HAVE FOUR VERSIONS OF THIS, DUMMY!"  or words to that effect, seems a great tool to curb unnecessary shopping.   Huh.  Is shopping ever really necessary for me?  No, no it is not.  Sigh.


----------



## Mindi B

Prepster, my sistah!  Coats and jackets.  My downfall.


----------



## Genie27

Prepster, The photographing is not that bad - it goes quickly once you get started. And if you have a lot of designer items google search is great even for previous seasons. 

I took pics of everything and then sorted and data-entered at my own pace. Over lunch breaks etc.


----------



## dharma

prepster said:


> This is really interesting about your closet experiment.  I love the idea of only wearing your best things and looking your best.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you feel about Apple Gard for VN?
> 
> 
> 
> I love that you use the app.  I have downloaded it, but have done nothing with it so far.  I am daunted by all of the photographing.    And what is with women and outerwear?  I could have an entire dressing room just for my coats and jackets!


I am an outerwear addict. Probably because I like to be comfortable and my job requires me to be fairly active. So a daily uniform of tee shirt or cashmere sweater with skinnies gets pretty boring. Jackets, coats, cardis and jewelry make my outfit. 
On another note, a pair of doves have made my garage their home. We have been watching them teach the new baby how to fly for several days. Luckily the whippets are slow these days. Wildlife in the city is such a thrill, lol. Especially when it doesn't involve rodents.


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> Part of me wants to try to use an app to figure out my wardrobe.  More of me is totally terrified to do so.  The quantities alone are daunting.  But the idea that I could remind myself "YOU ALREADY HAVE FOUR VERSIONS OF THIS, DUMMY!"  or words to that effect, seems a great tool to curb unnecessary shopping.   Huh.  Is shopping ever really necessary for me?  No, no it is not.  Sigh.


I need the app that says that out loud  to me in public places.


----------



## prepster

dharma said:


> I need the app that says that out loud  to me in public places.



Lolololol!


----------



## EmileH

I was thinking: maybe Siri could be programmed to tell me this. [emoji23]

I'm terrible with outerwear and I live in New England. I have one or two black or navy that are good and thats it. I really need to focus on my coat situation but I never get around to it. It's on the list.

The photographing seems overwhelming. And removing the background, I started it a few years back and gave up. Maybe if I whittle my wardrobe down to more reasonable numbers.


----------



## Mindi B

prepster said:


> This is really interesting about your closet experiment.  I love the idea of only wearing your best things and looking your best.



Ah, I love this idea too.  Says Mindi, unshowered, wearing the tank top she slept in and an ancient pair of camo sweatpants with caninely chewed waist ties.


----------



## HavLab

dharma said:


> Thank you! It's good for you to be a commercial for Japan because I really have no clue what I'd be getting myself into and I want to make an informed decision. Is three weeks enough land time to see all three cities? I think I need to pick up a few travel guides and plan on a few guided tours. I dislike tour groups for entire trips but some guidance would be a stress reliever.



Hi!  Crashing in here (usually a reader/lurker) to also vouch for Japan.   It is a very nice destination and I echo the other comments in that it is very easy to navigate, super safe and the people are very friendly.  It's been about ten years since I went.  I would like to go back again.  I found that I liked it more after I went than when I was there.  Not that I didnt like it when I was there, but it I found it kept growing on me when I looked back on the trip.  There is something very special about the place and the people.
Here's my two cents:
Flights:  I took JAL.  It is a long flight from USA, no way around that.  If you don't live in a city with a non-stop you can overnight in a city with one.  I did this when I went to Korea recently.  I think it helped.  The other way to look at the flight is that it is 12-14 hours of 100 percent "me" time.  When does a person get that?!  You can read, watch a ton of movies, sleep, whatever.   It is time when you dont have to do anything.  I remember reading Monica Seles book and she said she used to love the long flights because it was like a little cocoon where no one bothered you.  I have tried to convince myself of the same.  My husband has the same outlook (he has taken 14 hour + flights since he was a kid) and it really does help to think this way.

If you can, get business or premium economy.   Not only is it more comfortable the service breaks up the flight.  Pick your airline, routing and seats carefully.  Get a day flight if you can on the way there.  I dont know if its possible to Japan but I took a day flight to Korea and it was a lot easier with the jet lag (at least for me).  You can also book into Tokyo and out of Osaka or vice versa.

Tours:  It is super organized in Japan.  You could literally not have anything planned and show up at your hotel concierge and have it organized in five minutes.  I ended up using JAL for some of the day trips, when I booked my flights they put me through to a vacation person and she was amazing.  Basically there is sort of a bus depot for the tours out of Tokyo.  You go there and get on the bus to wherever.   I usually prefer to do things on my own or private tour but this was fine for the first few days and the main sights near Tokyo.  In Osaka and Kyoto we did everything ourselves.

I think three weeks is more than enough!


----------



## tabbi001

dharma said:


> Thank you! It's good for you to be a commercial for Japan because I really have no clue what I'd be getting myself into and I want to make an informed decision. Is three weeks enough land time to see all three cities? I think I need to pick up a few travel guides and plan on a few guided tours. I dislike tour groups for entire trips but some guidance would be a stress reliever.


I think that's enough time to enjoy the cities. If you've settled on the places you want to see, try to squeeze in Nagoya if you can, they have the most delicious tebasaki and miso nikomi udon. If you enjoy temples, spend a long time in Kyoto. It all depends on your preferences. Also, if you plan to travel through all those cities, get a JR pass as it will be more cost efficient since you will be riding the shinkansen a lot.


----------



## dharma

tabbi001 said:


> I think that's enough time to enjoy the cities. If you've settled on the places you want to see, try to squeeze in Nagoya if you can, they have the most delicious tebasaki and miso nikomi udon. If you enjoy temples, spend a long time in Kyoto. It all depends on your preferences. Also, if you plan to travel through all those cities, get a JR pass as it will be more cost efficient since you will be riding the shinkansen a lot.





HavLab said:


> Hi!  Crashing in here (usually a reader/lurker) to also vouch for Japan.   It is a very nice destination and I echo the other comments in that it is very easy to navigate, super safe and the people are very friendly.  It's been about ten years since I went.  I would like to go back again.  I found that I liked it more after I went than when I was there.  Not that I didnt like it when I was there, but it I found it kept growing on me when I looked back on the trip.  There is something very special about the place and the people.
> Here's my two cents:
> Flights:  I took JAL.  It is a long flight from USA, no way around that.  If you don't live in a city with a non-stop you can overnight in a city with one.  I did this when I went to Korea recently.  I think it helped.  The other way to look at the flight is that it is 12-14 hours of 100 percent "me" time.  When does a person get that?!  You can read, watch a ton of movies, sleep, whatever.   It is time when you dont have to do anything.  I remember reading Monica Seles book and she said she used to love the long flights because it was like a little cocoon where no one bothered you.  I have tried to convince myself of the same.  My husband has the same outlook (he has taken 14 hour + flights since he was a kid) and it really does help to think this way.
> 
> If you can, get business or premium economy.   Not only is it more comfortable the service breaks up the flight.  Pick your airline, routing and seats carefully.  Get a day flight if you can.  I am a OneWorld alliance person so I take everything on AA, JAL or Cathay Pacific.   You can also book into Tokyo and out of Osaka or vice versa.
> 
> Tours:  It is super organized in Japan.  You could literally not have anything planned and show up at your hotel concierge and have it organized in five minutes.  I ended up using JAL for some of the day trips, when I booked my flights they put me through to a vacation person and she was amazing.  Basically there is sort of a bus depot for the tours out of Tokyo.  You go there and get on the bus to wherever.   I usually prefer to do things on my own or private tour but this was fine for the first few days and the main sights near Tokyo.  In Osaka and Kyoto we did everything ourselves.
> 
> I think three weeks is more than enough!


Thank you both! I'm taking screen shots of your advice for later. Especially the food!! 
My miles are with ANA, I have enough for first class round trip but it's half the amount for business and that might be comfortable  enough. Then I'll have miles left over another trip. The full bed situation in first is intriguing though! I also thought of doing first on the way there and business back since it's shorter. DD is equally excited about the swanky plane ride as she is the destination I get the "me time" thing, on a recent flight, I watched all the Oscar movies I had missed and read a fun trashy novel. ( crazy rich asians, lol,) 
I'm happy to hear that organizing tours while there is easy. We like temples, art, history and Japanese pop culture. A real mix. Shopping is not high on the list except for fun stuff, I think designer prices are higher there and not a priority for us. You guys are helping me get excited about this. My DD is going out on her own soon and I will really cherish this trip and it's memories.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Part of me wants to try to use an app to figure out my wardrobe.  More of me is totally terrified to do so.  The quantities alone are daunting.  But the idea that I could remind myself "YOU ALREADY HAVE FOUR VERSIONS OF THIS, DUMMY!"  or words to that effect, seems a great tool to curb unnecessary shopping.   Huh.  Is shopping ever really necessary for me?  No, no it is not.  Sigh.



One problem that has come to light (and who says TPF is not a place of enlightenment?!?) in all of this discussion of 18 hour flights and wardrobe apps is the significant disparity between my self-concept, and my current reality.

Self-concept:




Current reality (note the hacksaw that she is using to cut the bread) :


----------



## prepster

Apologies for the technical image problems.  Sometimes they load properly and sometimes they don't.


----------



## Genie27

I've only gotten upgraded on a long haul once - BA business class pod from heathrow to Dubai - it was a fully reclining seat that became a bed. If I could afford it, that would make flying bearable. Champagne and lobster was nice too. 

The whole section was full of expat kids going to their parents for Xmas hols and an entire family of 5 who took a whole centre bank. 


Hahaha, prepster- you look so glamorous. What's wrong with that?


----------



## Mindi B

Okay, so wait, prepster.  You want to be Indiana Jones but are actually Eva Gabor?  This seems to me to be an acceptable trade-off, except perhaps for the kitchen hacksaw.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> I've only gotten upgraded on a long haul once - BA business class pod from heathrow to Dubai - it was a fully reclining seat that became a bed. If I could afford it, that would make flying bearable. Champagne and lobster was nice too.
> 
> The whole section was full of expat kids going to their parents for Xmas hols and an entire family of 5 who took a whole centre bank.
> 
> 
> Hahaha, prepster- you look so glamorous. What's wrong with that?



Bed seats are so worth it.



Mindi B said:


> Okay, so wait, prepster.  You want to be Indiana Jones but are actually Eva Gabor?  This seems to me to be an acceptable trade-off, except perhaps for the kitchen hacksaw.



Lolol!  I suppose it's fine to be a cupcake as long as you're not trying to dress a bad-*&#.  I just need to embrace my inner Green Acres, or align my past and present or my Chakras (whatever those are) or live in the Now or something like that.


----------



## Mindi B

Today I feel more like I'm channeling Arnold the pig.


----------



## Mindi B

Do pigs have chakras?


----------



## Genie27

Yes bed seats are worth it. Long haul is probably the best use of upgrade miles etc. That flight was supposed to be a 3 hour layover in LHR from Toronto to Dubai for a wedding. Not only did I spend 14 hours at the airport, but my luggage didn't make the connection. They kept changing the boarding time by a couple of hours, until 2 am when the flight finally took off - the whole area was empty- can you imagine a deserted Terminal 3/5? And when I got to the gate, the attendant grimly ripped up my boarding pass and printed me a new one. I was so tired I didn't even realize or ask until I got to check my seat and it was in BC.


----------



## EmileH

Bringing a bit of the outside in


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Bringing a bit of the outside in
> 
> View attachment 3757306
> View attachment 3757308
> View attachment 3757309


My favourite colour!!! Gorgeous


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Do pigs have chakras?



As usual our conversation here has caused me to turn to the omniscient Google with the thought-provoking question, "do pigs have Chakras?"  Yes, it would appear so.  Although I am still unclear about what a Chakra is, I am happy to report that guinea pigs have 8 of them, and oinky pigs have 7.  This makes me oddly happy to know.  



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Bringing a bit of the outside in
> 
> View attachment 3757306
> View attachment 3757308
> View attachment 3757309



Beautiful!



Genie27 said:


> Yes bed seats are worth it. Long haul is probably the best use of upgrade miles etc. That flight was supposed to be a 3 hour layover in LHR from Toronto to Dubai for a wedding. Not only did I spend 14 hours at the airport, but my luggage didn't make the connection. They kept changing the boarding time by a couple of hours, until 2 am when the flight finally took off - the whole area was empty- can you imagine a deserted Terminal 3/5? And when I got to the gate, the attendant grimly ripped up my boarding pass and printed me a new one. I was so tired I didn't even realize or ask until I got to check my seat and it was in BC.



That sounds marvelous Genie!  The upgrade, not the 14 hrs. In the airport.  Did your luggage ever arrive?


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Bringing a bit of the outside in
> 
> View attachment 3757306
> View attachment 3757308
> View attachment 3757309


Such a beautiful garden! Great idea to bring some of it inside!


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Such a beautiful garden! Great idea to bring some of it inside!



Thank you. That wall of flowers hides out backup generator. [emoji23]

Our favorite color! I thought of you when I was picking them.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Bringing a bit of the outside in
> 
> View attachment 3757306
> View attachment 3757308
> View attachment 3757309



love your kitchen


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> love your kitchen



Thank you. Full credit to the former owner who designed it. And the garden.


----------



## Mindi B

I love hydrangeas.  One of our bushes currently has three different colors of flower on it--two shades of hot pink plus purple.
LOL on piggy Chakras!  Well, supposedly oinky pigs are very smart animals; perhaps they are spiritual critters, too.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> I love hydrangeas.  One of our bushes currently has three different colors of flower on it--two shades of hot pink plus purple.
> LOL on piggy Chakras!  Well, supposedly oinky pigs are very smart animals; perhaps they are spiritual critters, too.



Oh I love pink and purple too. Ours are all blue. Or white. The ones closer to the foundation of the house don't bloom as bright. I keep trying to acidity the soil to make them brighter but I'm afraid to overdo it.  The two bushes at the end are the white kind with beige pink accents. I forget the name. I used to know. They will bloom later in the summer.

DH and I were just coming off a stressful house situation when we bought this house and specifically didn't want a renovation project. I was working a lot of hours. I hired the former owner's garden team and said keep it alive and her decorator and said recreate the same look. Even that was a fair amount of work. I don't know how people manage house construction or remodeling projects. I'm in awe. 

The decorator was great. She knew to give me limited choices. I can pick from three options without too much stress. [emoji23]


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. That wall of flowers hides out backup generator. [emoji23]
> 
> Our favorite color! I thought of you when I was picking them.


Yes. My fav color!


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> One problem that has come to light (and who says TPF is not a place of enlightenment?!?) in all of this discussion of 18 hour flights and wardrobe apps is the significant disparity between my self-concept, and my current reality.
> 
> Self-concept:
> 
> View attachment 3757277
> 
> 
> Current reality (note the hacksaw that she is using to cut the bread) :
> 
> View attachment 3757278



Hahahaha I love this so much!
I have never seen this photo and I have no idea who it is, but this is totally me! Dressing up with nowhere to go, slightly goofy but not recognizing the silliness of what I am doing, laughing at my self but still committed to the questionable approach. My husband is the straight man; fairly normal, master of all household devices (known and unknown). While I packed for the current trip, he demonstrated the problem with the luggage sacks he had purchased for the carry on items to go under the plane. The drawstring cords at the top had no flap over the top to secure them. He asked if it was ok and I said, "Sure!", then went back to trying on clothes from high school that I had found in the attic while packing. He left for awhile and when I came back downstairs, he showed me what he had done. He went to the fabric store, purchased Velcro strips for both bags, sewed them to the bag so that it closed over the cords, created a double seam all around for extra stability, then soldered the ends of the Velcro strips so there were no loose edges.  AND the Velcro was the exact same color to perfectly match the existing closure on the bags (one was neon green and the other was orange)! He was somewhat proud and asked, "Would you have gone to this trouble?", and it was easy to answer "Definitely not!"
Needless to say, while I love the idea of adding photos of my wardrobe to an app, there is no way that will ever happen! But if you want photos of me in the clothes I bought at age 15, that I can provide


----------



## nicole0612

Mindi B said:


> Okay, so wait, prepster.  You want to be Indiana Jones but are actually Eva Gabor?  This seems to me to be an acceptable trade-off, except perhaps for the kitchen hacksaw.



Ah Ava Gabor, I thought she looked somewhat familiar! Thanks


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Bringing a bit of the outside in
> 
> View attachment 3757306
> View attachment 3757308
> View attachment 3757309



Your garden is absolutely unbelievable! Do you garden yourself?


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh I love pink and purple too. Ours are all blue. Or white. The ones closer to the foundation of the house don't bloom as bright. I keep trying to acidity the soil to make them brighter but I'm afraid to overdo it.  The two bushes at the end are the white kind with beige pink accents. I forget the name. I used to know. They will bloom later in the summer.
> 
> DH and I were just coming off a stressful house situation when we bought this house and specifically didn't want a renovation project. I was working a lot of hours. I hired the former owner's garden team and said keep it alive and her decorator and said recreate the same look. Even that was a fair amount of work. I don't know how people manage house construction or remodeling projects. I'm in awe.
> 
> The decorator was great. She knew to give me limited choices. I can pick from three options without too much stress. [emoji23]



Wow, I am impressed! That does sound like a lot of work still.
I also like the idea of requesting to give only 3 options. I do not like open-ended home decor (indoor or outdoor) decisions either.


----------



## scarf1

nicole0612 said:


> Hahahaha I love this so much!
> I have never seen this photo and I have no idea who it is, but this is totally me! Dressing up with nowhere to go, slightly goofy but not recognizing the silliness of what I am doing, laughing at my self but still committed to the questionable approach. My husband is the straight man; fairly normal, master of all household devices (known and unknown). While I packed for the current trip, he demonstrated the problem with the luggage sacks he had purchased for the carry on items to go under the plane. The drawstring cords at the top had no flap over the top to secure them. He asked if it was ok and I said, "Sure!", then went back to trying on clothes from high school that I had found in the attic while packing. He left for awhile and when I came back downstairs, he showed me what he had done. He went to the fabric store, purchased Velcro strips for both bags, sewed them to the bag so that it closed over the cords, created a double seam all around for extra stability, then soldered the ends of the Velcro strips so there were no loose edges.  AND the Velcro was the exact same color to perfectly match the existing closure on the bags (one was neon green and the other was orange)! He was somewhat proud and asked, "Would you have gone to this trouble?", and it was easy to answer "Definitely not!"
> Needless to say, while I love the idea of adding photos of my wardrobe to an app, there is no way that will ever happen! But if you want photos of me in the clothes I bought at age 15, that I can provide


Wow! He is a keeper!


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Wow, I am impressed! That does sound like a lot of work still.
> I also like the idea of requesting to give only 3 options. I do not like open-ended home decor (indoor or outdoor) decisions either.



You guys are a fun couple!

I have done a bit of gardening myself on a smaller scale. I got really into the garden here the first few years that we lived here, but it was a bit overwhelming and I have so little time off. I should invest a bit of time this year. It could use some tlc. I can definitely see the fruits of my labor those first few years.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Do pigs have chakras?


Came across a truly appropriate quote today:

Never attempt to teach a pig to sing; it wastes your time and annoys the pig.

Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> It's a nice colour, but the actual fit was sloppy - it's a better cut for a less rounded shape than mine. Like the Caban, it was wide at the shoulder, loose on the sleeves and tight on the torso. It actually looks much better in the photo than IRL.
> 
> I wish I'd taken a pic of the 2013 after the fitter had pinned it.


Sleeves were too long, too.   What was nice about it was the color, specifically, the color by itself and the color on you.   Was this a Chanel jacket?  (I'm losing track of these posts).   I didn't think the styling was stand-out, by styling I mean the cut.   It may be that the fabric is speaking for the jacket.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You guys are a fun couple!
> 
> I have done a bit of gardening myself on a smaller scale. I got really into the garden here the first few years that we lived here, but it was a bit overwhelming and I have so little time off. I should invest a bit of time this year. It could use some tlc. I can definitely see the fruits of my labor those first few years.



It's really beautiful. I like how you keep a little of an enchanting natural look along with more cultivated sections.


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Yes, I remember Coach in that era, they were gorgeous. My sister worked for them at the time and we had a lot classic pieces in the family. How I wish I still had them for DD.
> I miss Hermesgroupie too! Those were the days! It was all so new in here and so much fun to learn. I hope she's out there collecting still


Coach was gorgeous back in the day.  I perused the Coach site yesterday.  That dinosaur bag, a "space Rexy"  is my latest "I want that."   I love dopey looking things like that.   I tell myself I have enough bags but . . . I don't have a Space Rexy.   Fortunately, the fall HS don't particularly appeal to me, so maybe I can get a space Rexy.   

Am bummed out b/c I have to get a new crown.   It's not due to decay, I rigorously brush & floss often 2x/day.   It's because food catches in between two back teeth, evidently the margins of the existing crown don't extend far enough down.  (How long ago I got this crown, I don't know, it's been a while and this food issue has just started happening).
 I cannot guarantee that i will keep the area so clean; what if I have a migraine and don't want to be bothered with anything?   When I had a knee replacement I was in the hospital for 4 days and didn't brush once.  That was a really dumb mistake.  I really paid for that mistake.   So now I am trying to be much more diligent.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Coach was gorgeous back in the day.  I perused the Coach site yesterday.  That dinosaur bag, a "space Rexy"  is my latest "I want that."   I love dopey looking things like that.   I tell myself I have enough bags but . . . I don't have a Space Rexy.   Fortunately, the fall HS don't particularly appeal to me, so maybe I can get a space Rexy.
> 
> Am bummed out b/c I have to get a new crown.   It's not due to decay, I rigorously brush & floss often 2x/day.   It's because food catches in between two back teeth, evidently the margins of the existing crown don't extend far enough down.  (How long ago I got this crown, I don't know, it's been a while and this food issue has just started happening).
> I cannot guarantee that i will keep the area so clean; what if I have a migraine and don't want to be bothered with anything?   When I had a knee replacement I was in the hospital for 4 days and didn't brush once.  That was a really dumb mistake.  I really paid for that mistake.   So now I am trying to be much more diligent.
> 
> View attachment 3757637



So sorry to hear about your crown Eagle!


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> So sorry to hear about your crown Eagle!


Thanks, Nicole.   The Rexy bag I want is not the one pictured, it's the one that costs more than an HS.


----------



## EmileH

Eagle dental issues are awful. I'm sorry.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Eagle dental issues are awful. I'm sorry.


thank you, PbP.  Appreciate that.  Hope you are well.   How's the trip planning going?


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> thank you, PbP.  Appreciate that.  Hope you are well.   How's the trip planning going?



I have my itinerary and hotels picked out. I'm ready to book. The big impediment is the pup. We have a pet/ house sitter for him. So far, although he jumped right in her lap and gave her kisses, he refuses to eat for her. So we are planning a few weekends away for the two of them to get more used to each other. I'm nervous about leaving him for so long. Hopefully this will work out. 

I hope your crown issue goes easily. It seems unfair to be hit with an uncomfortable procedure and a big bill at once. I went through that a few years back. Very frustrating. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Just quickly checking in!
> @Mindi B , my distance memory tells me water spot on barenia leather will disappear when it dries. But I could be wrong.
> @momasaurus hope you are having a great time in Axi! I am very jealous!
> @Genie27 I like those sandals you tried, did you get any? The boots are a "no" for me too due to limited usage.
> 
> Anybody still watching Wimbledon? Remember I tried a few concierge services to see what tickets they have avalaibe? Well Amex Centurion has come back quoting final hospitality tickets at £4750 each! Giving the face value is £190 + £25 ground admission, that's a bit much! So my diligent SO asked to see if they have any earlier tickets at cheaper prices. This time it was so much better, not! They came back with Friday tickets at £3750 each! Hahaha! After paying £2200 fee per year, this is what you get from them! LOL! So to borrow my dear friend's words, I'd rather watching it on TV at home, drinking champagne and stroking my Birkins! Got to love it! I still remember their "offer" of an luxury RV trip to Glastonbury for £12,000 a few years ago. We obviously didn't take up the offer because how come Chanel wellington boots were not included in the price!
> 
> Went to an exhibition/fair with a dear friend (who was invited by VCA) and saw a lot of things I couldn't afford! Tried an antique 3ct centre stone diamond ring with some special spec and it was a mere £192,000!  but the highlight of the evening was we got to walk in the ground like this. It was a very warm day and fresh evening. So all good!
> View attachment 3757082



xiangxiang, those Wimbledon ticket prices are crazy!  Agree, enjoy it from home!

Regarding your VCA outing, sounds like a such a fun event, and at a gorgeous location!  And always fun to try on dream pieces like that! Years ago I tried a similarly priced ring at Cartier in Beverly Hills. It kind of pained me to leave it behind after trying it!  It was a ring from the 20s with a 5ct cushion cut diamond in a beautiful, platinum, Art Deco setting, and it fit my ring finger perfectly! I can only imagine its price now. I still dream about recreating it someday!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have my itinerary and hotels picked out. I'm ready to book. The big impediment is the pup. We have a pet/ house sitter for him. So far, although he jumped right in her lap and gave her kisses, he refuses to eat for her. So we are planning a few weekends away for the two of them to get more used to each other. I'm nervous about leaving him for so long. Hopefully this will work out.
> 
> I hope your crown issue goes easily. It seems unfair to be hit with an uncomfortable procedure and a big bill at once. I went through that a few years back. Very frustrating. Sending good thoughts your way.



So true.   Thank you for the good thoughts.  I had just finished paying off my $2K bill with the dentist.   (I've been with him for 1,000 years so all I have to do is chip away at the bill regularly).   

That dog is really devoted to you.   I wonder how a dog would relate to  seeing their owner on Skype?


----------



## eagle1002us

etoile de mer said:


> xiangxiang, those Wimbledon ticket prices are crazy!  Agree, enjoy it from home!
> 
> Regarding your VCA outing, sounds like a such a fun event, and at a gorgeous location!  And always fun to try on dream pieces like that! Years ago I tried a similarly priced ring at Cartier in Beverly Hills. It kind of pained me to leave it behind after trying it!  It was a ring from the 20s with a 5ct cushion cut diamond in a beautiful, platinum, Art Deco setting, and it fit my ring finger perfectly! I can only imagine its price now. I still dream about recreating it someday!


The cushion cut is a contemporary cut, right?   The diamond would not be from the Deco era.   I'm sure it's a splendid piece nonetheless.  But if it were_ me_ (LOL) I would want the diamond to be from the same era.  So, sadly, I would have to hand it back to the SA and say, sorry, it just won't do.


----------



## Scarf and Glove

eagle1002us said:


> The cushion cut is a contemporary cut, right?   The diamond would not be from the Deco era.   I'm sure it's a splendid piece nonetheless.  But if it were_ me_ (LOL) I would want the diamond to be from the same era.  So, sadly, I would have to hand it back to the SA and say, sorry, it just won't do.


I was curious, so I asked my good friend Google to tell me about cushion cut: The *cushion cut diamond* once referred to as old mine cut) combines a square cut with rounded corners, much like a pillow (hence the name). This classic cut has been around for almost 200 years, and for the first century of its existence was the most popular diamond shape (similar to round cut today). Until the early 20th century, the cushion cut diamond was the de facto diamond shape.


----------



## tabbi001

eagle1002us said:


> So true.   Thank you for the good thoughts.  I had just finished paying off my $2K bill with the dentist.   (I've been with him for 1,000 years so all I have to do is chip away at the bill regularly).
> 
> That dog is really devoted to you.   I wonder how a dog would relate to  seeing their owner on Skype?


I think pets are pretty responsive when they hear their human's voice. When we leave for trips, we leavr our dog and cat at a pet hotel/ vet clinic and they take good care of them. Everyday we video call them and the caretakers say our dog seem to be more active and eager to eat after a video call. The cat is the same though


----------



## eagle1002us

Scarf and Glove said:


> I was curious, so I asked my good friend Google to tell me about cushion cut: The *cushion cut diamond* once referred to as old mine cut) combines a square cut with rounded corners, much like a pillow (hence the name). This classic cut has been around for almost 200 years, and for the first century of its existence was the most popular diamond shape (similar to round cut today). Until the early 20th century, the cushion cut diamond was the de facto diamond shape.


Thank you for that info.   I am familiar with the term "old mine cut" but really am not that knowledgeable about diamonds.   
Soooo, I wouldn't have a way to avoid buying that deco ring with the cushion-cut diamond?


----------



## etoile de mer

eagle1002us said:


> The cushion cut is a contemporary cut, right?   The diamond would not be from the Deco era.   I'm sure it's a splendid piece nonetheless.  But if it were_ me_ (LOL) I would want the diamond to be from the same era.  So, sadly, I would have to hand it back to the SA and say, sorry, it just won't do.



It was all original, setting and stones. The cushion cut was commonly used in the Art Deco period. Not as much sparkle as a modern, round brilliant, but more of a quieter beauty. Plus the cushion shape is just so gorgeous for larger stones!


----------



## chicinthecity777

eagle1002us said:


> The cushion cut is a contemporary cut, right?   The diamond would not be from the Deco era.   I'm sure it's a splendid piece nonetheless.  But if it were_ me_ (LOL) I would want the diamond to be from the same era.  So, sadly, I would have to hand it back to the SA and say, sorry, it just won't do.





etoile de mer said:


> It was all original, setting and stones. The cushion cut was commonly used in the Art Deco period. Not as much sparkle as a modern, round brilliant, but more of a quieter beauty. Plus the cushion shape is just so gorgeous for larger stones!





Scarf and Glove said:


> I was curious, so I asked my good friend Google to tell me about cushion cut: The *cushion cut diamond* once referred to as old mine cut) combines a square cut with rounded corners, much like a pillow (hence the name). This classic cut has been around for almost 200 years, and for the first century of its existence was the most popular diamond shape (similar to round cut today). Until the early 20th century, the cushion cut diamond was the de facto diamond shape.


I must admit that I know very little about diamonds. I think the ring I tried on was also cushion cut and we did ask the guy about what era it was from and he said it was from 1920s. Then we asked how did they know/determine the period, he said it was done by looking at the cut. It was a 3ct centre stone, E colour and IF clarity. He also said it had some very low chemical content which name I forgot already and therefore super clear in its appearance. I am sure you can go to Tiffany or Harry Winston today and buy a 3ct diamond ring for less than £192k but that stone was something very special. 
@etoile de mer the ring you tried on sounds amazing! I know the feeling of putting it back hee hee.   My dear friend also tried a Cartier ring with yellow diamond centre stone and a flower like art deco setting and it was beautiful! With a much more "affordable" price of £40k something if I remember correctly. VCA also had a music box on display, which was covered by different type of gem stones with a lot of moving figures etc. We didn't ask the price!


----------



## eagle1002us

tabbi001 said:


> I think pets are pretty responsive when they hear their human's voice. When we leave for trips, we leavr our dog and cat at a pet hotel/ vet clinic and they take good care of them. Everyday we video call them and the caretakers say our dog seem to be more active and eager to eat after a video call. The cat is the same though


The video call would let them know they haven't been forgotten.   Makes total sense.   A call from you gives them a reason to go on (e.g., eat).  This sounds melodramatic but I think it's true.   They miss you and are happy you remember them.  
That video call is a good idea.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Yesterday we went to The Ivy restaurant for lunch and I want to share the photo of this dessert. It's just so pretty! It's like little gold fish swimming in it!


We have always been going to The Ivy original restaurant. They have now opened up several more venues under The Ivy branding and I/we are sampling them out. So far the Chelsea garden one was great! Will sample the one in the central finance district next Friday which is literally outside my office building. End of the month will be the Wimbledon branch.


----------



## EmileH

That looks too pretty to eat... almost.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That looks too pretty to eat... almost.


Hee hee.. . It did get eaten...


----------



## Mindi B

eagle, so sorry about your tooth!  Ugh.
PbP, I'd be worried about the pup, too.  DH and I are hoping for an early fall getaway, and I'm already stressing about our new puppy.  It will be her first kenneling.


----------



## dharma

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yesterday we went to The Ivy restaurant for lunch and I want to share the photo of this dessert. It's just so pretty! It's like little gold fish swimming in it!
> View attachment 3758147
> 
> We have always been going to The Ivy original restaurant. They have now opened up several more venues under The Ivy branding and I/we are sampling them out. So far the Chelsea garden one was great! Will sample the one in the central finance district next Friday which is literally outside my office building. End of the month will be the Wimbledon branch.


Wow, please elaborate on what this is!!!


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> eagle, so sorry about your tooth!  Ugh.
> PbP, I'd be worried about the pup, too.  DH and I are hoping for an early fall getaway, and I'm already stressing about our new puppy.  It will be her first kenneling.



It's silly but very difficult isn't it? Thank god I don't have children. Imagine the stress. [emoji23] Eli is 6 lbs of pure stubbornness. He has to have everything just so and if he's not happy he will go on a hunger strike. 

I thought about bringing the little guy with me. But he would be stuck in a strange hotel room for long days. And in Paris I would have to carry him a lot. I wonder how much 10 miles human translates to in chihuahua distances. 

Our fur babies. What they give us far exceeds the stress they cause.


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> eagle, so sorry about your tooth!  Ugh.
> PbP, I'd be worried about the pup, too.  DH and I are hoping for an early fall getaway, and I'm already stressing about our new puppy.  It will be her first kenneling.


Oh how stressful! Have you thought of a house/ pet sitter? We have done that in the past. A friend or a trustworthy young person?


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's silly but very difficult isn't it? Thank god I don't have children. Imagine the stress. [emoji23] Eli is 6 lbs of pure stubbornness. He has to have everything just so and if he's not happy he will go on a hunger strike.
> 
> I thought about bringing the little guy with me. But he would be stuck in a strange hotel room for long days. And in Paris I would have to carry him a lot. I wonder how much 10 miles human translates to in chihuahua distances.
> 
> Our fur babies. What they give us far exceeds the stress they cause.


Chihuahua distance  . Send Eli to me


----------



## Mindi B

I admit, I'm not comfortable with having someone coming into the house when we're away, dharma.  There's a kennel/training facility nearby that we've used forever, and while of course it isn't home, I think they are caring and careful.  But, you know, puppy!


----------



## chicinthecity777

dharma said:


> Wow, please elaborate on what this is!!!


It's a jelly with berries and ice cream. Nothing so exotic if you think about it but the presentation is fabulous!


----------



## EmileH

I think larger dogs do well with that kind of situation, medium to large dogs I should say. The little ones are a real headache. He can't go in with other dogs. But I put my cocker spaniels in boarding facilities when I was younger and they were fine. DH worries about leaving the house empty. I am lucky to have found a very responsible person to do the job. But yes these things are all individual. I'm sure your puppy will do well. And good for you training him while young. Don't create a monster like we did. A cute little monster.


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> I admit, I'm not comfortable with having someone coming into the house when we're away, dharma.  There's a kennel/training facility nearby that we've used forever, and while of course it isn't home, I think they are caring and careful.  But, you know, puppy!


Totally understand, Mindi. We've been lucky with close friends, I would feel differently with a stranger as well. It's probably better that Mabel does this camp adventure as a pup, she'll learn that Mom and Dad come back and she will be used to it as she gets older and you need to travel.


----------



## dharma

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It's a jelly with berries and ice cream. Nothing so exotic if you think about it but the presentation is fabulous!


Absolutely! I think the violets(?) and the gold leaf flecks are spectacular in the clear jelly. There is an Ivy in LA that I've been to, are they the same? It was so many years ago that I lived there I don't even know if it still exists.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think larger dogs do well with that kind of situation, medium to large dogs I should say. The little ones are a real headache. He can't go in with other dogs. But I put my cocker spaniels in boarding facilities when I was younger and they were fine. DH worries about leaving the house empty. I am lucky to have found a very responsible person to do the job. But yes these things are all individual. I'm sure your puppy will do well. And good for you training him while young. Don't create a monster like we did. A cute little monster.


When we had our tiny shi tzu we had to drive her to my parent's home in another state when we went away. If she was put in a kennel, she would be terribly insulted as she didn't actually know she was a dog.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  I think that's how Miss Olive felt, too.  She didn't go into the play area at the kennel--she preferred to hang with the receptionist or in somebody's office.


----------



## chicinthecity777

dharma said:


> Absolutely! I think the violets(?) and the gold leaf flecks are spectacular in the clear jelly. There is an Ivy in LA that I've been to, are they the same? It was so many years ago that I lived there I don't even know if it still exists.


I believe it's the same franchise in L.A. The Ivy was famously declared the favourite restaurant of Victoria Beckham's. So when David Beckham moved to play in L.A. Galaxy football club, they said it was such a great move because Victoria could still dine at her favourite restaurant even in LA!


----------



## chicinthecity777

dharma said:


> When we had our tiny shi tzu we had to drive her to my parent's home in another state when we went away. If she was put in a kennel, she would be terribly insulted as she didn't actually know she was a dog.





Mindi B said:


> LOL!  I think that's how Miss Olive felt, too.  She didn't go into the play area at the kennel--she preferred to hang with the receptionist or in somebody's office.


Our Harry definitely doesn't believe he is a dog. In terms of the packing order, he think SO's dad is the lead of the pack and he is the next in line. Everybody else is below him. He probably thinks all the rest of us are his servants!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yesterday we went to The Ivy restaurant for lunch and I want to share the photo of this dessert. It's just so pretty! It's like little gold fish swimming in it!
> View attachment 3758147
> 
> We have always been going to The Ivy original restaurant. They have now opened up several more venues under The Ivy branding and I/we are sampling them out. So far the Chelsea garden one was great! Will sample the one in the central finance district next Friday which is literally outside my office building. End of the month will be the Wimbledon branch.



How creative, that chef was having fun! Love your mission to try all the Ivy locations!


----------



## etoile de mer

Sending my sympathies to all sorting out pet sitting and or boarding!  I always found it hard to leave our girl behind!  We tried various options including leaving her with friends, leaving her with a very small scale boarder (a wonderful, local dog walker who also kept a small number of dogs overnight in his house), and we finally settled on having someone who specialized in such a service come stay with her at our house. Our girl was a sensitive, delicate flower, preferred to be with people rather than other dogs, and it suited her best to be have her routine kept as normal as possible. Plus the woman we found was just so wonderful! Definitely a case-by-case situation, I think, in deciding what best suits the dog's needs and personality.


----------



## EmileH

I'm definitely at the bottom of the pack order: DH, chihuahua, me 

[emoji23]


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's silly but very difficult isn't it? Thank god I don't have children. Imagine the stress. [emoji23] Eli is 6 lbs of pure stubbornness. He has to have everything just so and if he's not happy he will go on a hunger strike.
> 
> I thought about bringing the little guy with me. But he would be stuck in a strange hotel room for long days. And in Paris I would have to carry him a lot. I wonder how much 10 miles human translates to in chihuahua distances.
> 
> Our fur babies. What they give us far exceeds the stress they cause.


I, too, like everything just so but going on a hunger strike (i.e., major diet) to get it is not my style.   I just eat something chocolate.








I'd put Sandra Boynton's insights (as above) on a par with Freud.


----------



## etoile de mer

I was reminded of this book while chatting in the chat thread a few days ago. I pulled it out to read again, it's very cute. It's written in the voice of Pater Mayle's very resilient, resourceful and funny dog! Plus I love the illustrations!


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> I, too, like everything just so but going on a hunger strike (i.e., major diet) to get it is not my style.   I just eat something chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd put Sandra Boynton's insights (as above) on a par with Freud.



Heehee. I wish I could manage a hunger strike.

This week I achieved a big milestone. I'm completely back to my regular workouts after that little health hurdle I had in the spring. Yay! No weight loss but at least I feel well again.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Heehee. I wish I could manage a hunger strike.
> 
> This week I achieved a big milestone. I'm completely back to my regular workouts after that little health hurdle I had in the spring. Yay! No weight loss but at least I feel well again.


Feeling well, that's what matters.  Congrats on your health improvement.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Heehee. I wish I could manage a hunger strike.
> 
> This week I achieved a big milestone. I'm completely back to my regular workouts after that little health hurdle I had in the spring. Yay! No weight loss but at least I feel well again.


Excellent news!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Heehee. I wish I could manage a hunger strike.
> 
> This week I achieved a big milestone. I'm completely back to my regular workouts after that little health hurdle I had in the spring. Yay! No weight loss but at least I feel well again.



I'm so glad to hear it, very good news


----------



## ailoveresale

tabbi001 said:


> I agree that Japan is completely different from European countries (I've only been to France and UK) but even with the language barrier, it is not so difficult to get around and find your way. Especially the big cities Tokyo and Osaka where the signs would almosy always have english translation. It's a very tourist-oriented place. Tokyo even has free wifi for tourists
> Tokyo, Osaka and Kyoto have very different vibes so if you have time try to visit them. They also have regional specialties so when you've tasted sushi or ramen in one city, most certainly it's going to be different in another. The people are also verh friendly, even if they can't understand you, they will try to help you with your directions if you get lost. Good luck deciding! I'm sorry if I sound like a commercial for Japan. I just love them because everything is so clean and orderly!



I'm half Japanese so I'm biased, but Japan is awesome. Spend more time in Osaka and Kyoto because the food is better in Osaka and the culture is all in Kyoto (spared the bombing in WWII - my mom hid in a temple there as a child). It's worth taking a day trip to Nara and also mini trips to Himeiji and Hiroshima/Miyajima. Tokyo is just a big city so it's more about the people watching and the experience.
Oh and resale shops are everywhere! You never know what you could find...


----------



## eagle1002us

Thinking of going to NYC this summer.  Problem is finding a hotel that doesn't have bugs.   YKWIM.   Three to 4 years years ago that was possible but the hotel we used changed hands and seems to have some problems.   Even a fairly high end hotel seems to carry some risk.   PM if necessary.


----------



## EmileH

DH was paranoid about this a few years back. I didn't know what to think. Is it a real issue? Still? I stayed st the St Regis in the past few years and had a positive experience.


----------



## Mindi B

Haven't heard much about it lately (I'm in the tri-state area).  I think it's always a possibility, but I don't think the severity of the issue is what it was a few years ago.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> DH was paranoid about this a few years back. I didn't know what to think. Is it a real issue? Still? I stayed st the St Regis in the past few years and had a positive experience.


Evidently it is.   I was real paranoid about it a few years ago, too.  When we were in NY at that time (we were close to Fordham Univ), a hotel was being picketed by staff flying a huge huge colorful balloon of what they were griping about.   I will look up St. Regis, thx for the suggestion.


----------



## HavLab

ailoveresale said:


> I'm half Japanese so I'm biased, but Japan is awesome. Spend more time in Osaka and Kyoto because the food is better in Osaka and the culture is all in Kyoto (spared the bombing in WWII - my mom hid in a temple there as a child). It's worth taking a day trip to Nara and also mini trips to Himeiji and Hiroshima/Miyajima. Tokyo is just a big city so it's more about the people watching and the experience.
> Oh and resale shops are everywhere! You never know what you could find...



I really liked both Osaka and Kyoto.  While wandering around Kyoto aimlessly we went into a random shop and bought a small painting.  It's one of my favorite items I've purchased on a trip.


----------



## HavLab

Speaking of dogs, it was the time I went on the trip to Japan that I left my dog at a boarding kennel.  Picked him up and thought everything went fine,  although part of his collar was missing.  The day after we got home my dog threw up - part of his collar!  I guess he must have been bored and chewed it.


----------



## EmileH

HavLab said:


> Speaking of dogs, it was the time I went on the trip to Japan that I left my dog at a boarding kennel.  Picked him up and thought everything went fine,  although part of his collar was missing.  The day after we got home my dog threw up - part of his collar!  I guess he must have been bored and chewed it.



Awww. Poor guy. [emoji22]


----------



## chicinthecity777

Anybody is watching Wimbledon?  Nadal is having a real hard time at the moment!


----------



## chicinthecity777

HavLab said:


> Speaking of dogs, it was the time I went on the trip to Japan that I left my dog at a boarding kennel.  Picked him up and thought everything went fine,  although part of his collar was missing.  The day after we got home my dog threw up - part of his collar!  I guess he must have been bored and chewed it.


Oh no the poor thing!


----------



## Mindi B

Yes, xiangxiang!  AMAZING match.  I am riveted and simultaneously afraid to look!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Yes, xiangxiang!  AMAZING match.  I am riveted and simultaneously afraid to look!


So gripping!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nadal had too many unforced errors!


----------



## chicinthecity777

4 and 3 quarter hours in, still no slightest sign of who's gonna win!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Omg Nadal is out!


----------



## chicinthecity777

He was not his best today!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Well done to Muller!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Yes, xiangxiang!  AMAZING match.  I am riveted and simultaneously afraid to look!


Biggest upset this Wimbledon so far!


----------



## Mindi B

Definitely.  Both players were remarkable.  I love Nadal, but Muller was spectacular and unflappable!


----------



## etoile de mer

HavLab said:


> Speaking of dogs, it was the time I went on the trip to Japan that I left my dog at a boarding kennel.  Picked him up and thought everything went fine,  although part of his collar was missing.  The day after we got home my dog threw up - part of his collar!  I guess he must have been bored and chewed it.



Oh my, poor baby!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Biggest upset this Wimbledon so far!





Mindi B said:


> Definitely.  Both players were remarkable.  I love Nadal, but Muller was spectacular and unflappable!



Wasn't watching but loved your play by play!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Definitely.  Both players were remarkable.  I love Nadal, but Muller was spectacular and unflappable!


Muller was so calm! Nadal was clearly unhappy with his performance. 



etoile de mer said:


> Wasn't watching but loved your play by play!


Watch highlights if you get a chance! 
One of the BBC presenters has a love VCA 20 motif MOP WG alhambra necklace on and it looked so beautiful! I don't have the necklace only bracelet...


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Definitely.  Both players were remarkable.  I love Nadal, but Muller was spectacular and unflappable!


If the weather forecast is correct, tomorrow we have very heavy rain in the afternoon. It's about time I guess. It's Wimbledon so it has to rain!


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> Definitely.  Both players were remarkable.  I love Nadal, but Muller was spectacular and unflappable!



That match was insane!!! So good!


----------



## HavLab

Thanks all!  Fortunately my dog made in through that okay.  I was more shocked than he was!!!


----------



## HavLab

Wow, that match was crazy.  Muller has been playing awesome lately on the grass.  Cilic up next and their last match was close...should be interesting!


----------



## Mindi B

I understand labs are notorious for eating all sorts of things.  My DMIL swears that a black lab the family had when my DH was little enjoyed eating rocks and, once, an aluminium pie tin.  
I am a small dog owner, but my second, Henry, was a terror as a puppy.  Everything that he could access went into his mouth, and everything that went into his mouth was swallowed.  Amazingly, he has made it to age 7 without any serious GI problems.  Fortunately my new puppy seems both less destructive and less interested in actually ingesting every item she finds.


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Muller was so calm! Nadal was clearly unhappy with his performance.
> 
> 
> Watch highlights if you get a chance!
> One of the BBC presenters has a love VCA 20 motif MOP WG alhambra necklace on and it looked so beautiful! I don't have the necklace only bracelet...



Yes, will find highlights tonight!  And will look for the BBC highlights so hopefully I can see the VCA necklace, too!  Next on my jewelry wish list is the VCA MOP butterfly ring!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoile de mer said:


> Yes, will find highlights tonight!  And will look for the BBC highlights so hopefully I can see the VCA necklace, too!  Next on my jewelry wish list is the VCA MOP butterfly ring!



Ha! I had to pop back in to find out what highlights you were talking about [emoji28]. Hope all is well with everyone [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## etoile de mer

Hi BBC  you've been missed, hope all is well with you, too!  Ah, yes, and I see where there might have been confusion!


----------



## etoile de mer

BBC said:


> Ha! I had to pop back in to find out what highlights you were talking about [emoji28]. Hope all is well with everyone [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]



Hmm, not sure why my previous post didn't quote your post as I intended! Nice to see you!


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's silly but very difficult isn't it? Thank god I don't have children. Imagine the stress. [emoji23] Eli is 6 lbs of pure stubbornness. He has to have everything just so and if he's not happy he will go on a hunger strike.
> 
> I thought about bringing the little guy with me. But he would be stuck in a strange hotel room for long days. And in Paris I would have to carry him a lot. I wonder how much 10 miles human translates to in chihuahua distances.
> 
> Our fur babies. What they give us far exceeds the stress they cause.


You know how well dogs are treated in Paris, however. He could go EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> You know how well dogs are treated in Paris, however. He could go EVERYWHERE!!!



He could and that would be really fun. I would love to bring him sometime. He takes after me and loves the excitement of cities. He's hilarious at outdoor cafes. He looks around as if to say "hmmm... what's that guy having?... oh that looks good." My SA at FSH is an animal lover and she is begging me to bring him. She  wants a chihuahua someday. My only fear is the longer days when I do tours. I wonder if I could hire someone through the hotel to keep him company. An au pair.  [emoji23]


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> He could and that would be really fun. I would love to bring him sometime. He takes after me and loves the excitement of cities. He's hilarious at outdoor cafes. He looks around as if to say "hmmm... what's that guy having?... oh that looks good." My SA at FSH is an animal lover and she is begging me to bring him. She  wants a chihuahua someday. My only fear is the longer days when I do tours. I wonder if I could hire someone through the hotel to keep him company. An au pair.  [emoji23]


I will do it for free, LOL. Just buy me a plane ticket!


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> I will do it for free, LOL. Just buy me a plane ticket!



[emoji23][emoji23] that would be so fun. But then I wouldn't want to leave you and him behind in the hotel room.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] that would be so fun. But then I wouldn't want to leave you and him behind in the hotel room.


I would behave, I promise! No chewing.


----------



## Mindi B

And Eli, bruiser that he is, really needs TWO wranglers, right, momasaurus?  I volunteer to take this particular bullet.  Packing bags now with Parisian gear and doggy treats!


----------



## dharma

momasaurus said:


> I would behave, I promise! No chewing.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] that would be so fun. But then I wouldn't want to leave you and him behind in the hotel room.



Oh no, PBP, that Momasaurus is known to chew furniture and piddle on the carpet, I will do it!
Just kidding, Moma!
PbP, on my last few times in Paris , I've run into this handsome fellow at the Tuileries. His pack is amazing and perfectly behaved. Note the two doggies tied to one another and not to him  I'll bet he could let Eli sit in the bike basket.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> And Eli, bruiser that he is, really needs TWO wranglers, right, momasaurus?  I volunteer to take this particular bullet.  Packing bags now with Parisian gear and doggy treats!



Ok I'll count you in! This would be the best trip ever.


----------



## momasaurus

dharma said:


> Oh no, PBP, that Momasaurus is known to chew furniture and piddle on the carpet, I will do it!
> Just kidding, Moma!
> PbP, on my last few times in Paris , I've run into this handsome fellow at the Tuileries. His pack is amazing and perfectly behaved. Note the two doggies tied to one another and not to him  I'll bet he could let Eli sit in the bike basket.
> View attachment 3760012


OMG I love this picture! HUSKIES!!! How do the dogs not run in front of the bike and get all tangled???


----------



## EmileH

If anyone sees this guy in Paris please get his card. [emoji23]


----------



## dharma

momasaurus said:


> OMG I love this picture! HUSKIES!!! How do the dogs not run in front of the bike and get all tangled???


He's amazing. He takes the dogs to the park and they stay right near him and play or rest. Last year, he had a more diverse group. One of the little ones hung out with me and DD. When it was time for them to leave he sent a bigger dog to come and get the little guy by his lead. It was a sight.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> He's amazing. He takes the dogs to the park and they stay right near him and play or rest. Last year, he had a more diverse group. One of the little ones hung out with me and DD. When it was time for them to leave he sent a bigger dog to come and get the little guy by his lead. It was a sight.



Wow. The dog whisperer. That's amazing.


----------



## Mindi B

I had the same thought, PbP.  A real dog whisperer indeed.  I bet his interpersonal energy/presence is remarkable.


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Yes, will find highlights tonight!  And will look for the BBC highlights so hopefully I can see the VCA necklace, too!  Next on my jewelry wish list is the VCA MOP butterfly ring!


I would love to see the VCA MOP butterfly ring! I hope you get it soon! It's beautiful!


----------



## chicinthecity777

dharma said:


> Oh no, PBP, that Momasaurus is known to chew furniture and piddle on the carpet, I will do it!
> Just kidding, Moma!
> PbP, on my last few times in Paris , I've run into this handsome fellow at the Tuileries. His pack is amazing and perfectly behaved. Note the two doggies tied to one another and not to him  I'll bet he could let Eli sit in the bike basket.
> View attachment 3760012


Looks like he was so good with his little gang! He was the lead of the pack for sure!


----------



## Genie27

PbP, I'm sure your hotel has access to a pet sitting service if they allow dogs. I recall several hotels in Switzerland had not only maid/valet rooms but pet rooming facilities as well.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> PbP, I'm sure your hotel has access to a pet sitting service if they allow dogs. I recall several hotels in Switzerland had not only maid/valet rooms but pet rooming facilities as well.



I'm treating myself to the Ritz for my birthday itself. It would be absolutely hilarious to see Eli lounging back enjoying the Ritz. I can see it now. Eli enjoys a martini at the Bar Hemingway. Eli enjoying tea in the Proust room. He would probably enjoy it more than DH. [emoji23]


----------



## Mindi B

I will pay actual cash money for a photo of Eli, in a tiny beret (or fedora, if he prefers), sipping a martooni at the Ritz. (A crisp new twenty!  I have it ON me!).


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> I will pay actual cash money for a photo of Eli, in a tiny beret (or fedora, if he prefers), sipping a martooni at the Ritz. (A crisp new twenty!  I have it ON me!).



don't forget a jauntily tied Twilly, a copy of The Paris Review and a pack of Gauloises 
(or maybe Eli doesn't smoke in Paris like bad MrsO does when Mr. O is not around, but only ever in Paris)


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> don't forget a jauntily tied Twilly, a copy of The Paris Review and a pack of Gauloises
> (or maybe Eli doesn't smoke in Paris like bad MrsO does when Mr. O is not around, but only ever in Paris)



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

How could they resist his sweet little face at FSH? Please Madame, my mommy wants an extra special bag. With a few treats stuffed inside for me. [emoji190]


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I would love to see the VCA MOP butterfly ring! I hope you get it soon! It's beautiful!



Thank you, xiangxiang, me too!  Haven't had a chance to try one yet. Love the Alhambra line, and especially love the whimsy of the butterfly ring!


----------



## momasaurus

Provence was most excellent. Alas, I didn't get around at all because of work, but I ate pretty well in Aix; 
	

		
			
		

		
	



la Maison de Nougat in the center there.


----------



## momasaurus

The sky is very blue!


----------



## momasaurus

Street signs are in French as well as Provençal (or Occitan). I heard some spoken in the streets. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 EDIT: this is not really the translation, but the ancient street name. Hot pulse? Who knows Occitan here?


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Provence was most excellent. Alas, I didn't get around at all because of work, but I ate pretty well in Aix;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760514
> 
> la Maison de Nougat in the center there.



Yummy!


----------



## Mindi B

Just beautiful, moma!


----------



## HavLab

Mindi B said:


> I understand labs are notorious for eating all sorts of things.  My DMIL swears that a black lab the family had when my DH was little enjoyed eating rocks and, once, an aluminium pie tin.
> I am a small dog owner, but my second, Henry, was a terror as a puppy.  Everything that he could access went into his mouth, and everything that went into his mouth was swallowed.  Amazingly, he has made it to age 7 without any serious GI problems.  Fortunately my new puppy seems both less destructive and less interested in actually ingesting every item she finds.



Well my collar eating darling just happens to be a lab.  He ate a perrier bottle once requiring an expensive vet bill for ultrasound.  And a new rug.  But he isnt too bad actually compared to some labs.  The pie tin...rocks?!  Wow.  A pie tin...well maybe pie remains but rocks?  Lingering moss perhaps?

I also have a small dog.  He pigs his food (my dogs probably eat better than I do at times) but stays away from everything else.  He tries to be perfect.


----------



## HavLab

One of the things I love about France is that dogs are allowed pretty much everywhere.  Usually dogs in H!  The tourists missing their dogs from home can spot the local dogs from a mile away.   

Here in the states I take my dog a lot of places.  I push it a little.


----------



## Mindi B

HavLab, maybe your little guy could call my little guys?  I think they both could use lessons in trying to be perfect!


----------



## EmileH

HavLab said:


> One of the things I love about France is that dogs are allowed pretty much everywhere.  Usually dogs in H!  The tourists missing their dogs from home can spot the local dogs from a mile away.
> 
> Here in the states I take my dog a lot of places.  I push it a little.



Oh yes. The French love dogs. Chihuahuas are very popular now. I get sad whenever I see them and I'm missing a Eli. In the US even if we stay at a pet friendly hotel Eli isn't allowed in any of the common areas, restaurants, pools, etc. In RI dogs aren't even allowed in the outdoor areas of restaurants. Ridiculous. Pigeons can land on the table but Eli can't be there. I think they might have changed that recently. Yet another way France is better than the US.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm treating myself to the Ritz for my birthday itself. It would be absolutely hilarious to see Eli lounging back enjoying the Ritz. I can see it now. Eli enjoys a martini at the Bar Hemingway. Eli enjoying tea in the Proust room. He would probably enjoy it more than DH. [emoji23]



Eli will have to be dressed for the occasion -- remember, perhaps you were one of the persons who educated me on not being recognized as a tourist while in Paris.  Trust me, you do not want to be accompanied by a declasse dog (I was going to say a "declasse drunk dog" but I see he's a tea sipper).   This is the time to shine.

 You have to get a nice Chanel sweater for him with a matching hat with giant ear holes.    If the weather is hot, just get a sweater that is airy and light, with built-in (but not necessarily lacy) air-conditioning.   With his own H collier de chien, appropriately monogrammed in gold.  Does H have dog leashes?
This is a bit of a project, I know.   I hope you have time to do this b4 you go.  And, do dress him in "Early -- or mid -- Fall 2017," not Summer 2017, lest anyone think you shop the sale racks.  Don't forget, he's your ambassador.


----------



## eagle1002us

Comme Ca, PBP  ---   This is one
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 of my favorite society photographs by Jacques Lartigue.


----------



## eagle1002us

Here's a nice site with lots of dog pix & owners for all you dog lovers (anybody who wants to reciprocate with hippo pix & owners is welcomed  ).

http://kritinaknief.com/blog/for-the-love-of-dogs/


----------



## QueenieQ

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm treating myself to the Ritz for my birthday itself. It would be absolutely hilarious to see Eli lounging back enjoying the Ritz. I can see it now. Eli enjoys a martini at the Bar Hemingway. Eli enjoying tea in the Proust room. He would probably enjoy it more than DH. [emoji23]


Fantastic!
It makes me think of the final of W. Allen's _Everyone says I love you_, great movie.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> Eli will have to be dressed for the occasion -- remember, perhaps you were one of the persons who educated me on not being recognized as a tourist while in Paris.  Trust me, you do not want to be accompanied by a declasse dog (I was going to say a "declasse drunk dog" but I see he's a tea sipper).   This is the time to shine.
> 
> You have to get a nice Chanel sweater for him with a matching hat with giant ear holes.    If the weather is hot, just get a sweater that is airy and light, with built-in (but not necessarily lacy) air-conditioning.   With his own H collier de chien, appropriately monogrammed in gold.  Does H have dog leashes?
> This is a bit of a project, I know.   I hope you have time to do this b4 you go.  And, do dress him in "Early -- or mid -- Fall 2017," not Summer 2017, lest anyone think you shop the sale racks.  Don't forget, he's your ambassador.



Hilarious!


----------



## chicinthecity777

momasaurus said:


> Provence was most excellent. Alas, I didn't get around at all because of work, but I ate pretty well in Aix;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760514
> 
> la Maison de Nougat in the center there.


Salad Niçoise is one of my favourites! I can eat it every day when I am in SoF! Yummy!


----------



## FizzyWater

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Salad Niçoise is one of my favourites! I can eat it every day when I am in SoF! Yummy!



D'oh, and only now I realize that Salad Niçoise is the same thing as Insalata Nizza!

I was in Bamberg for 2 weeks for Intensive Deutschkurs, but have no (few) relevant pictures.  I tend to buy postcards, on the theory that the photographer spends thousands of dollars on gear, years on experience, and however many days it takes to get the perfect shot, and then sells it to me for fifty cents!

I end up taking pictures of the weird things.  Thumbing through my phone, I see a dozen shots of a random madonna water fountain statue who I found on a way-far-back road and looks just like my BFF, and a few more of a random hoodie hung on a doorknob halfway down another back road that just perfectly matched the long rose pink wall on either side.  Also a van for a Compostela de Santiago motorcycle club - because who knew there was a motorcycle club for a famous walking pilgrimage?

Bamberg is a lovely city, though, that I totally recommend for a few relaxed days.  The churches are spectacular, the food and drink are great, and my BF and I just kept walking around saying, "it's just so PRETTY!"  Which is amusing, as we already live in what proudly proclaims itself "die schönste Stadt".


----------



## EmileH

I went to Bamberg many years ago now. It's a beautiful city. I went with my SO at the time and he had been stationed there in the army for a while so he knew the area well. We also stayed for a few nights in some small villages that were picture postcard perfect and enjoyed some of the summer wine festivals. I probably would have never chosen to go without his influence but I'm glad I did. It was really lovely. I still remember the church bells that rang on the hour.

Too funny about Eli and his paris outfits. He's not really into wearing clothes or hats. He has a collar and leash for when he goes out. It's a beautiful Italian leather in blue ciel with little rhinestones.  Hermes stopped making pet products a while ago. I put in a word for them to bring them back at any opportunity I have.  If they ever do you know that Eli will be first in line to buy one. Although he has standards. He's not camping out overnight to get one.


----------



## momasaurus

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Salad Niçoise is one of my favourites! I can eat it every day when I am in SoF! Yummy!


Yes - such a perfect meal! I don't even try to eat tuna in the United States.


----------



## FizzyWater

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I still remember the church bells that rang on the hour.



The church by my apartment (not one of the tourist churches) rang every quarter hour.  Nothing like an insomniac night thinking "bong-bong, that's 1:30.  bong-bong-bong, that's 1:45.  bong-bong-bong-bong BONG BONG BONG - wait, when did it get to 3am???"


----------



## EmileH

I could see that being annoying. In a beautiful little fairy tale village while on vacation it was delightful.


----------



## momasaurus

Mindi B said:


> Just beautiful, moma!


Thanks, Mindi B, and thanks for all the LIKES! Definitely need to go back to the south of France, when not on a job. Something to plan.....


----------



## chicinthecity777

FizzyWater said:


> D'oh, and only now I realize that Salad Niçoise is the same thing as Insalata Nizza!





momasaurus said:


> Yes - such a perfect meal! I don't even try to eat tuna in the United States.


I love every single ingredient in this dish! Yes even the anchovy! I don't eat tuna very often at home either but somehow in salad Niçoise, it's just perfect! I think this is the most significant contribution to the world from the people of Nice! LOL! 
I hope you don't mind me posting this version from our favourite beach restaurant in Cannes. Back in May when we were there, they were closed for private bash for some film festival people so we didn't get to go.  I would have no problem eating this for lunch every day during our trip.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I was sent those photos which was taken from a nearby neighbourhood, the one next to us and closer to the river. What a wonderful swan family! The chicks are so cute! Since swans are protected here, we can't buy them like we can buy ducks etc. So I did some research in attracting swans in hope to get some to come to live in our pond in our country house. Turns out our pond and the surroundings are not very suitable for swans.


----------



## chicinthecity777

And Andy Murray is out of Wimbledon.


----------



## Mindi B

As is Djokovic!  But Federer advanced easily.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Looks like Federer is still standing! May be the only one standing! He always had quite good luck at Wimbledon, apart from being beaten by Murray in 2012!


----------



## momasaurus

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I love every single ingredient in this dish! Yes even the anchovy! I don't eat tuna very often at home either but somehow in salad Niçoise, it's just perfect! I think this is the most significant contribution to the world from the people of Nice! LOL!
> I hope you don't mind me posting this version from our favourite beach restaurant in Cannes. Back in May when we were there, they were closed for private bash for some film festival people so we didn't get to go.  I would have no problem eating this for lunch every day during our trip.
> View attachment 3761218


That looks fabulous! I miss France already. Adorable plates!


----------



## EmileH

Can I ask the sewers among the cafe for advice? My Dior pieces came today. They totally messed it up. Instead of letting it out at the bust they let it out the entire length of the jacket so it's now trapeze shape.insert face palm They say they can fix it. I probably have to go back to New York. My question is: they shortened the sleeves at the wrist, removing a button and button hole and leaving only two buttons. Would you be ok with this or demand a new jacket that would be taken up at the shoulder? Or demand my money back because their tailors aren't capable of doing the job right?the jacket was $5000. The suit with pants and skirt $8000 total. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Mindi B

PbP, I am so sorry.  You must be livid--This is beyond belief.
I am generally non-confrontational, but this is not a matter of subjective opinion, I don't think: the bust alteration was simply done wrong, and the sleeve alteration was not done in accordance with normal tailoring standards, which would dictate starting from the shoulder when a cuff is involved.  This is a couture blazer, not a t-shirt.
I think you deserve your money back, unless they can get you another jacket in your size and _alter it properly_.


----------



## EmileH

Thanks Mindi. Honestly I'm burnt out from shopping. First world problem for sure. But it's too much work and stress. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> PbP, I am so sorry.  You must be livid--This is beyond belief.
> I am generally non-confrontational, but this is not a matter of subjective opinion, I don't think: the bust alteration was simply done wrong, and the sleeve alteration was not done in accordance with normal tailoring standards, which would dictate starting from the shoulder when a cuff is involved.  This is a couture blazer, not a t-shirt.
> I think you deserve your money back, unless they can get you another jacket in your size and _alter it properly_.



+1


----------



## katekluet

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Can I ask the sewers among the cafe for advice? My Dior pieces came today. They totally messed it up. Instead of letting it out at the bust they let it out the entire length of the jacket so it's now trapeze shape.insert face palm They say they can fix it. I probably have to go back to New York. My question is: they shortened the sleeves at the wrist, removing a button and button hole and leaving only two buttons. Would you be ok with this or demand a new jacket that would be taken up at the shoulder? Or demand my money back because their tailors aren't capable of doing the job right?the jacket was $5000. The suit with pants and skirt $8000 total. Thanks for any advice.


OMG. Used to sew and am no expert but I would not accept a jacket that was re altered, it will never be the same.
I guess it depends on how much you love the jacket if you want them to try again with a new one. So sorry, what a disappointment !


----------



## dharma

I have to agree with Mindi, PbP. I am generally easy going but this would send me through the roof. Since I do sew, I am meticulous about wanting to keep all design elements the same when altering, and if I hire someone else to do it, I insist on the same. If they cut that sleeve, you need a new jacket. Period. The front seam would be an easy fix but at the very least they shouldn't charge you and they should pay for your train. I'm sorry you are so disappointed, I know you were looking forward to these pieces.


----------



## dharma

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I was sent those photos which was taken from a nearby neighbourhood, the one next to us and closer to the river. What a wonderful swan family! The chicks are so cute! Since swans are protected here, we can't buy them like we can buy ducks etc. So I did some research in attracting swans in hope to get some to come to live in our pond in our country house. Turns out our pond and the surroundings are not very suitable for swans.
> View attachment 3761237
> View attachment 3761244


This is adorable. I thought baby swans (Cygnets?) were supposed to be ugly?


----------



## dharma

Just wanted to add that this is why I have the store where I purchase the garment do alterations on expensive items. It's on them to get it right. If you had a different tailor messing up the job, you would have no recourse at all.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Just wanted to add that this is why I have the store where I purchase the garment do alterations on expensive items. It's on them to get it right. If you had a different tailor messing up the job, you would have no recourse at all.



Very good point.


----------



## dharma

HavLab said:


> Well my collar eating darling just happens to be a lab.  He ate a perrier bottle once requiring an expensive vet bill for ultrasound.  And a new rug.  But he isnt too bad actually compared to some labs.  The pie tin...rocks?!  Wow.  A pie tin...well maybe pie remains but rocks?  Lingering moss perhaps?
> 
> I also have a small dog.  He pigs his food (my dogs probably eat better than I do at times) but stays away from everything else.  He tries to be perfect.


My cousins had a sweet lab that ate bras and socks. With two messy teenage girls in their home, it was quite an issue. Poor baby had to have surgery once to remove a bra from his insides. I had no idea labs were like this as a breed. Your little dog sounds sweet!


----------



## etoile de mer

FizzyWater said:


> The church by my apartment (not one of the tourist churches) rang every quarter hour.  Nothing like an insomniac night thinking "bong-bong, that's 1:30.  bong-bong-bong, that's 1:45.  bong-bong-bong-bong BONG BONG BONG - wait, when did it get to 3am???"



Love your description, *FizzyWater*!  That would have driven me crazy! I don't even like having a clock in the bedroom that makes an audible ticking sound!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I was sent those photos which was taken from a nearby neighbourhood, the one next to us and closer to the river. What a wonderful swan family! The chicks are so cute! Since swans are protected here, we can't buy them like we can buy ducks etc. So I did some research in attracting swans in hope to get some to come to live in our pond in our country house. Turns out our pond and the surroundings are not very suitable for swans.
> View attachment 3761237
> View attachment 3761244



So adorable! Sorry about the swans!  What do they want that your pond can't offer?!! I remember when you had it cleaned, and I imagine it's gorgeous and picturesque. Fun that you have ducks, though, and likely ducklings.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Can I ask the sewers among the cafe for advice? My Dior pieces came today. They totally messed it up. Instead of letting it out at the bust they let it out the entire length of the jacket so it's now trapeze shape.insert face palm They say they can fix it. I probably have to go back to New York. My question is: they shortened the sleeves at the wrist, removing a button and button hole and leaving only two buttons. Would you be ok with this or demand a new jacket that would be taken up at the shoulder? Or demand my money back because their tailors aren't capable of doing the job right?the jacket was $5000. The suit with pants and skirt $8000 total. Thanks for any advice.


Omg, I thought of asking you about this when I logged in, and the first new post is yours.
can you post a pic if you feel up to it? 

It does not sound good from your description of the shape. They may be able to tweak it at the waist but....

I have had sleeves shortened where they did what you described- usually when it was too tricky to lift at the shoulder. Those with greater experience would know more about this. How does Chanel shorten? 



dharma said:


> This is adorable. I thought baby swans (Cygnets?) were supposed to be ugly?


maybe only in comparison to cute fuzzy yellow ducklings?


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Can I ask the sewers among the cafe for advice? My Dior pieces came today. They totally messed it up. Instead of letting it out at the bust they let it out the entire length of the jacket so it's now trapeze shape.insert face palm They say they can fix it. I probably have to go back to New York. My question is: they shortened the sleeves at the wrist, removing a button and button hole and leaving only two buttons. Would you be ok with this or demand a new jacket that would be taken up at the shoulder? Or demand my money back because their tailors aren't capable of doing the job right?the jacket was $5000. The suit with pants and skirt $8000 total. Thanks for any advice.


New jacket and then shorten at the shoulder. If they refuse, demand a refund.  If you are really ticked, return all of it.   Every single piece.  They sound like noobs.


----------



## gracekelly

dharma said:


> Just wanted to add that this is why I have the store where I purchase the garment do alterations on expensive items. It's on them to get it right. If you had a different tailor messing up the job, you would have no recourse at all.


TIA.  However, I have also had to take things to a private tailor after Saks worked on the Chanel jacket and I wasn't crazy about how they did it.   I also returned a jacket to Saks that they altered and did not like how it came out and the manager agreed with me.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Can I ask the sewers among the cafe for advice? My Dior pieces came today. They totally messed it up. Instead of letting it out at the bust they let it out the entire length of the jacket so it's now trapeze shape.insert face palm They say they can fix it. I probably have to go back to New York. My question is: they shortened the sleeves at the wrist, removing a button and button hole and leaving only two buttons. Would you be ok with this or demand a new jacket that would be taken up at the shoulder? Or demand my money back because their tailors aren't capable of doing the job right?the jacket was $5000. The suit with pants and skirt $8000 total. Thanks for any advice.



I am so sorry this happened to you! This on top of everything else you had to deal with lately. Personally, I would tell them that I require a full refund since the piece is destroyed and unusable. Unless you truly love it and it's worth the trouble to try again...


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Omg, I thought of asking you about this when I logged in, and the first new post is yours.
> can you post a pic if you feel up to it?
> 
> It does not sound good from your description of the shape. They may be able to tweak it at the waist but....
> 
> I have had sleeves shortened where they did what you described- usually when it was too tricky to lift at the shoulder. Those with greater experience would know more about this. How does Chanel shorten?
> 
> 
> maybe only in comparison to cute fuzzy yellow ducklings?



I have limited experience, but I just had sleeve shortened on a jacket with a tricky shoulder at a Chanel boutique. They are cutting off from the end of the sleeve, reattaching the trim on the cuff and inside the slit, extending the slit above by the same amount as what was cut off so the look is the same as the original and adding back the removed button in its new place. There is always a way.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Can I ask the sewers among the cafe for advice? My Dior pieces came today. They totally messed it up. Instead of letting it out at the bust they let it out the entire length of the jacket so it's now trapeze shape.insert face palm They say they can fix it. I probably have to go back to New York. My question is: they shortened the sleeves at the wrist, removing a button and button hole and leaving only two buttons. Would you be ok with this or demand a new jacket that would be taken up at the shoulder? Or demand my money back because their tailors aren't capable of doing the job right?the jacket was $5000. The suit with pants and skirt $8000 total. Thanks for any advice.


I'm writing this w/o first reading what anyone else said.   I would get my $$ back.   These people are incompetent.  Incompetent people have a vested interest in being incompetent. It does something for them.

 If you really like the suit, have them start from scratch with new clothes to revise it.   But I really think you should walk away.   You'll always remember this fiasco.   I would write a letter to corporate but take some pix as "evidence."  Or just walk away and never go there again.  Corporate will probably screw up, too (I only say this b/c I'm cynical ).


----------



## cremel

Sorry ppup to hear this. I agree with eagle completely.  That's a lot $$$$ and I'd expect quality service.


----------



## cremel

Change of the topic a bit here. I just found out the long post that I had written down for eagle and ppup never went through. Let me try to remember what I wrote. 

Regarding flea or ticks or mites: if you plan to travel to New York prepare a small bottle of Dr. Ben Evictor.  It's basically cedar oil. When you arrive the room the first thing is to rob a very small amount of it on your legs. Fleas or ticks or mites will try their best to stay away from that smell. And spray a little bit around the mattress but avoid the head board area in case you are sensitive to that smell. This is to prepare for the worst - only do so suspicious hotels if you will. 

The reason I wanted to share this was because of an incident occurred in our house a year ago when a contractor replaced our kitchen pipes the hole he created through the downstairs ceiling allowed some mites to sneak in and my toddler was bitten several times. Wild rabbits, lots of pets, and other type of wild animals in my neighborhood. After lots of research and monitoring the pattern and cycle of the bitting, we were sure it was mites.  And the kids were very young so we could not afford to try out any sort of chemicals. We chose Dr Ben that's soooo pricy to spray 3700 living space. DH and I sprayed that bedroom mainly and other bedrooms too. We went on vacation for 1.5 weeks in Florida. When we came back we opened all windows. The house still smelt cedar oil but ever since no more bites. There were not lots of them and plus we sprayed Dr Ben thoroughly including under the mattress. It worked like magic. The cedar smell went away after a few more days. 

And if we go visit friends who have a long history of pets in their house I rob a tiny tiny amount on my babies' legs and they are free of any kind of bites. I actually got bitten by a flea hosted by a dog in a friend's house at one point but the kids were fine. 

Good luck eagle for your New York visit.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

dharma said:


> @Genie27 @Cordeliere and @allanrvj , thank you for the travel opinions! I agree with all of you, I guess that's the problem. Europe seems easier mentally. I can handle any language barriers, the food, the culture, and know what cities and museums we would like, plus an 8 hr flight is not so bad. You have great suggestions for Portugal and Spain.
> But Japan is sooo different. I've only been to Asia once, Bali and Jakarta, and it was amazing. It's so completely different, the smells, the air, the alphabet, lol.....it's an exciting idea to do this with her.   I would be fine not visiting but since we have the chance to do this together I feel like we should try. Her list includes a lot; Tokyo, Kyoto, Mt Fuji, onsen, owl cafe, temples, all stuff we would never see anywhere else. It sounds fantastic but I wonder if it's a trip she should take with friends one day.  Cordie, 18 hrs in a plane is my idea of hell, that's why I mention it. 10 additional hours of anxiety  even if it's business or first I worry that I would not sleep.


Hi Dharma we have just watched a documentary on Japan on BBC4,which may be available on the iPlayer.
It was called the Art of Japanese Life by Dr James Fox I think and whilst predominantly about art it was very interesting about Japan in general.
Might be worth a watch if you are considering Japan as a destination.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

eagle1002us said:


> Coach was gorgeous back in the day.  I perused the Coach site yesterday.  That dinosaur bag, a "space Rexy"  is my latest "I want that."   I love dopey looking things like that.   I tell myself I have enough bags but . . . I don't have a Space Rexy.   Fortunately, the fall HS don't particularly appeal to me, so maybe I can get a space Rexy.
> 
> Am bummed out b/c I have to get a new crown.   It's not due to decay, I rigorously brush & floss often 2x/day.   It's because food catches in between two back teeth, evidently the margins of the existing crown don't extend far enough down.  (How long ago I got this crown, I don't know, it's been a while and this food issue has just started happening).
> I cannot guarantee that i will keep the area so clean; what if I have a migraine and don't want to be bothered with anything?   When I had a knee replacement I was in the hospital for 4 days and didn't brush once.  That was a really dumb mistake.  I really paid for that mistake.   So now I am trying to be much more diligent.
> 
> View attachment 3757637


Hi eagle sorry to hear of your dental issues.
Hope you can get it sorted soon.
Maybe Rexy will cheer you up along the way.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's silly but very difficult isn't it? Thank god I don't have children. Imagine the stress. [emoji23] Eli is 6 lbs of pure stubbornness. He has to have everything just so and if he's not happy he will go on a hunger strike.
> 
> I thought about bringing the little guy with me. But he would be stuck in a strange hotel room for long days. And in Paris I would have to carry him a lot. I wonder how much 10 miles human translates to in chihuahua distances.
> 
> Our fur babies. What they give us far exceeds the stress they cause.


Hey Ppup
Would it make your trip better to have him with you or would it be worse?
Carrying him could be a good workout for you.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Heehee. I wish I could manage a hunger strike.
> 
> This week I achieved a big milestone. I'm completely back to my regular workouts after that little health hurdle I had in the spring. Yay! No weight loss but at least I feel well again.


Congrats on achieving this milestone.
It can be so difficult to be motivated to regularly work out when you are busy.
Also so pleased you are feeling well again.


----------



## mistikat

A friendly reminder: this thread is meant for light hearted, fun discussion. It was created as an alternative to the Hermes Chat thread, where a broader range of topics is discussed. From the first post in this thread:

_As you know, this is an additional Chat thread format in Hermes to provide a place for pure fun and frivolity without taking away or in any way limiting the camaraderie and friendships that have formed in Hermes Chat as people help one another through life's challenges and even its crises. _

_The intent of this thread is that it stay a light, fun escape from some of the trials of life. _

If you are having health, wardrobe, or pet problems, there are fantastic forums/threads for just these topics. But please - if members could kindly keep this thread as the cheerier spot it was intended when it was created, others would appreciate it. Thanks. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## EmileH

I'm sorry mistikat. I don't see what was negative in any of our discussions. We often ask each other for wardrobe advice. We laughed about pet antics and someone asked for hotel recommendations in New York. I'm confused.


----------



## mistikat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm sorry mistikat. I don't see what was negative in any of our discussions. We often ask each other for wardrobe advice. We laughed about pet antics and someone asked for hotel recommendations in New York. I'm confused.



The subject matter is just not in keeping with why the thread was created. And there are many other options for discussing these issues, as I've noted above.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I am just thinking, perhaps the Dior fiasco could be posted in the Dior section or wardrobe section instead?


----------



## chicinthecity777

dharma said:


> This is adorable. I thought baby swans (Cygnets?) were supposed to be ugly?


They are supposed to, yes. I think it's to do with the grey feather as opposed to mama and daddy's white coat. But I think they are so cute! I wonder what chicks of black swan look like?


----------



## EmileH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am just thinking, perhaps the Dior fiasco could be posted in the Dior section or wardrobe section instead?



Happy to do that. It's just an alterations thing. It's not life or death and I didn't think it would bring the cafe mood down. You will see that when other people became outraged for me I just liked their posts and tried not to belabor it. Sorry if I offended you. I don't see it as any more negative than home renovations which several people have described. But I'll take it elsewhere. Again I apologize.


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> So adorable! Sorry about the swans!  What do they want that your pond can't offer?!! I remember when you had it cleaned, and I imagine it's gorgeous and picturesque. Fun that you have ducks, though, and likely ducklings.


Apparently there needs to be large flat surface around the pound to allow swans to depart and land, and a lot of grass around it to allow them to hatch. Our pond is quite deep but it is not flat around it. It has large rocks and trees instead of grass. I wish we could keep ducks but there is no guarantee they will stay.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Happy to do that. It's just an alterations thing. It's not life or death and I didn't think it would bring the cafe mood down. You will see that when other people became outraged for me I just liked their posts and tried not to belabor it. Sorry if I offended you. I don't see it as any more negative than home renovations which several people have described. But I'll take it elsewhere. Again I apologize.


No you didn't offend me. It was just a suggestion based on what Mistikat posted. No intention to offend you either.


----------



## mistikat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Happy to do that. It's just an alterations thing. It's not life or death and I didn't think it would bring the cafe mood down. You will see that when other people became outraged for me I just liked their posts and tried not to belabor it. Sorry if I offended you. I don't see it as any more negative than home renovations which several people have described. But I'll take it elsewhere. Again I apologize.



Thanks for remembering my reno, which has now been completed and is really wonderful. We couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## dharma

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi Dharma we have just watched a documentary on Japan on BBC4,which may be available on the iPlayer.
> It was called the Art of Japanese Life by Dr James Fox I think and whilst predominantly about art it was very interesting about Japan in general.
> Might be worth a watch if you are considering Japan as a destination.


Thank you CapriTrotter! We will check it out. Right now we are leaning toward Japan over Spain. I'm doing preliminary research to get an idea of the expenses involved in each to compare. We are very excited even though it's 11 months away! I also looked more thoroughly into flight times and Japan is only a little over 12 hours, not 18. Big difference. Especially if we can manage to sleep through about 6 of them.


----------



## EmileH

That doesn't sound too bad for flight times at all. The flights from Boston to Europe are only about 6 hours. I kind of wish they could circle for another hour or two so I could get more sleep before we land. Anyway, that's exciting. It's always fun to have a trip to anticipate.


----------



## Meta

Okay, coming out of lurkdom to post something fun that only H lovers would understand... excuse my fan girl moment!  




Benoit Pierre Emery not only liked my posts but he also commented on one of it!     I love all his scarf designs and am just  since last night when he liked and commented on my posts. Okay, I will retreat and go back into lurkdom now.


----------



## chicinthecity777

dharma said:


> Thank you CapriTrotter! We will check it out. Right now we are leaning toward Japan over Spain. I'm doing preliminary research to get an idea of the expenses involved in each to compare. We are very excited even though it's 11 months away! I also looked more thoroughly into flight times and Japan is only a little over 12 hours, not 18. Big difference. Especially if we can manage to sleep through about 6 of them.


*dharma*, Japan v.s. Spain you are definitely spoilt for choices! I personally haven't been to Japan but every friend I know who have been to Japan all liked it very much! I have visited several places in Spain such as Barcelona, Madrid, Valencia, Granada (all cities I just realised) and couldn't recommend it enough! I hope to hear your verdict soon!


----------



## chicinthecity777

weN84 said:


> Okay, coming out of lurkdom to post something fun that only H lovers would understand... excuse my fan girl moment!
> View attachment 3762056
> View attachment 3762058
> 
> 
> Benoit Pierre Emery not only liked my posts but he also commented on one of it!     I love all his scarf designs and am just  since last night when he liked and commented on my posts. Okay, I will retreat and go back into lurkdom now.


You go girl!


----------



## mistikat

weN84 said:


> Okay, coming out of lurkdom to post something fun that only H lovers would understand... excuse my fan girl moment!
> View attachment 3762056
> View attachment 3762058
> 
> 
> Benoit Pierre Emery not only liked my posts but he also commented on one of it!     I love all his scarf designs and am just  since last night when he liked and commented on my posts. Okay, I will retreat and go back into lurkdom now.



That's' very cool!!!


----------



## etoile de mer

weN84 said:


> Okay, coming out of lurkdom to post something fun that only H lovers would understand... excuse my fan girl moment!
> View attachment 3762056
> View attachment 3762058
> 
> 
> Benoit Pierre Emery not only liked my posts but he also commented on one of it!     I love all his scarf designs and am just  since last night when he liked and commented on my posts. Okay, I will retreat and go back into lurkdom now.



That's so fun, *weN84*!  So glad you shared your fan moment with us! And your pareo photo is gorgeous!


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> Okay, coming out of lurkdom to post something fun that only H lovers would understand... excuse my fan girl moment!
> View attachment 3762056
> View attachment 3762058
> 
> 
> Benoit Pierre Emery not only liked my posts but he also commented on one of it!     I love all his scarf designs and am just  since last night when he liked and commented on my posts. Okay, I will retreat and go back into lurkdom now.



How fun. I know that dimitri rybaltchenko liked and commented on myh's Instagram page recently. It's nice that the artists know how much we appreciate their work.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That doesn't sound too bad for flight times at all. The flights from Boston to Europe are only about 6 hours. I kind of wish they could circle for another hour or two so I could get more sleep before we land. Anyway, that's exciting. It's always fun to have a trip to anticipate.



That is completely amazing. I would be over there all the time if I was on the east coast! That seems shocking. We just flew from Seattle to Florida and THAT was 6 hours. Much rather be in Europe


----------



## nicole0612

weN84 said:


> Okay, coming out of lurkdom to post something fun that only H lovers would understand... excuse my fan girl moment!
> View attachment 3762056
> View attachment 3762058
> 
> 
> Benoit Pierre Emery not only liked my posts but he also commented on one of it!     I love all his scarf designs and am just  since last night when he liked and commented on my posts. Okay, I will retreat and go back into lurkdom now.



Soooooo neat!!! Very exciting [emoji177][emoji179]


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> How fun. I know that dimitri rybaltchenko liked and commented on myh's Instagram page recently. It's nice that the artists know how much we appreciate their work.



Are you serious? That is mind boggling! How wonderful.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> That is completely amazing. I would be over there all the time if I was on the east coast! That seems shocking. We just flew from Seattle to Florida and THAT was 6 hours. Much rather be in Europe



It takes longer for me to get to California than Europe. And Hawaii is really a long trip. Definitely trade offs. But yes I could use more time to sleep on the plane.

Very cool about scarf artists isn't it?!


----------



## Cordeliere

weN84 said:


> Okay, coming out of lurkdom to post something fun that only H lovers would understand... excuse my fan girl moment!
> View attachment 3762056
> View attachment 3762058
> 
> 
> Benoit Pierre Emery not only liked my posts but he also commented on one of it!     I love all his scarf designs and am just  since last night when he liked and commented on my posts. Okay, I will retreat and go back into lurkdom now.



Wow!  I am impressed.


----------



## Meta

Thank you all for your kind words and likes!  I knew I could share my fan girl moment with you.  I may or may not still have a silly grin plastered on my face! 

Initially I thought Benoit Pierre Emery was a scarf artist like most of the other designers too, but looks like he's the Creative Director of Tableware and Objects at H!


----------



## EmileH

[emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]

I have a very special treat as Eli would say coming from Cartier tomorrow.


[emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]


----------



## chaneljewel

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I was sent those photos which was taken from a nearby neighbourhood, the one next to us and closer to the river. What a wonderful swan family! The chicks are so cute! Since swans are protected here, we can't buy them like we can buy ducks etc. So I did some research in attracting swans in hope to get some to come to live in our pond in our country house. Turns out our pond and the surroundings are not very suitable for swans.
> View attachment 3761237
> View attachment 3761244


Precious!   Just precious!


----------



## chaneljewel

dharma said:


> My cousins had a sweet lab that ate bras and socks. With two messy teenage girls in their home, it was quite an issue. Poor baby had to have surgery once to remove a bra from his insides. I had no idea labs were like this as a breed. Your little dog sounds sweet!


I have a friend who has labs and they've eaten so many items.  Hers ate a dish towel and had to have surgery.  I think it's normal for them to be like this.


----------



## chaneljewel

weN84 said:


> Okay, coming out of lurkdom to post something fun that only H lovers would understand... excuse my fan girl moment!
> View attachment 3762056
> View attachment 3762058
> 
> 
> Benoit Pierre Emery not only liked my posts but he also commented on one of it!     I love all his scarf designs and am just  since last night when he liked and commented on my posts. Okay, I will retreat and go back into lurkdom now.


Definitely a 'WOW ME' moment!


----------



## LadyCupid

Pocketbook Pup said:


> How fun. I know that dimitri rybaltchenko liked and commented on myh's Instagram page recently. It's nice that the artists know how much we appreciate their work.


Hi dear,
I would love to see the like from the artist on MYH's IG but I could not find it. Would you mind posting a picture here somehow? Thank you


----------



## EmileH

yodaling1 said:


> Hi dear,
> I would love to see the like from the artist on MYH's IG but I could not find it. Would you mind posting a picture here somehow? Thank you



Here you go.  I forget which if her posts he initially liked but she posted this in response. You should ask her. I think she's on instagram much more often than the forum these days.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Change of the topic a bit here. I just found out the long post that I had written down for eagle and ppup never went through. Let me try to remember what I wrote.
> 
> Regarding flea or ticks or mites: if you plan to travel to New York prepare a small bottle of Dr. Ben Evictor.  It's basically cedar oil. When you arrive the room the first thing is to rob a very small amount of it on your legs. Fleas or ticks or mites will try their best to stay away from that smell. And spray a little bit around the mattress but avoid the head board area in case you are sensitive to that smell. This is to prepare for the worst - only do so suspicious hotels if you will.
> 
> The reason I wanted to share this was because of an incident occurred in our house a year ago when a contractor replaced our kitchen pipes the hole he created through the downstairs ceiling allowed some mites to sneak in and my toddler was bitten several times. Wild rabbits, lots of pets, and other type of wild animals in my neighborhood. After lots of research and monitoring the pattern and cycle of the bitting, we were sure it was mites.  And the kids were very young so we could not afford to try out any sort of chemicals. We chose Dr Ben that's soooo pricy to spray 3700 living space. DH and I sprayed that bedroom mainly and other bedrooms too. We went on vacation for 1.5 weeks in Florida. When we came back we opened all windows. The house still smelt cedar oil but ever since no more bites. There were not lots of them and plus we sprayed Dr Ben thoroughly including under the mattress. It worked like magic. The cedar smell went away after a few more days.
> 
> And if we go visit friends who have a long history of pets in their house I rob a tiny tiny amount on my babies' legs and they are free of any kind of bites. I actually got bitten by a flea hosted by a dog in a friend's house at one point but the kids were fine.
> 
> Good luck eagle for your New York visit.


Thank you, Cremel, for your interesting and useful advice.   
Travel has to be so well-thought-out these days!   Can't just necessarly pick up and go.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That doesn't sound too bad for flight times at all. The flights from Boston to Europe are only about 6 hours. I kind of wish they could circle for another hour or two so I could get more sleep before we land. Anyway, that's exciting. It's always fun to have a trip to anticipate.


You can sleep on an overnight flight?  I can't.  We have to take daytime flights.


----------



## eagle1002us

I notice when I am on Pin Interest that the names of related boards pop up at the bottom then disappear almost immediately b4 I have time to write down their names.   I hesitate to follow some boards because I don't know where I can find a list of what boards I'm following.  So I just hope their names pop up when I can stop what I'm doing and gravitate over to them.  I must be missing something in the process.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> You can sleep on an overnight flight?  I can't.  We have to take daytime flights.



The day time flights are rare. We have them direct to London. To Paris the only direct flights are at night. I can usually sleep. Not well granted but I can sleep a bit. I am often able to finagle an upgrade to business class. (I never pay full price. That would cut into my shopping funds.) Air France is really nice and has updated planes with lie flat seats. That helps.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The day time flights are rare. We have them direct to London. To Paris the only direct flights are at night. I can usually sleep. Not well granted but I can sleep a bit. I am often able to finagle an upgrade to business class. (I never pay full price. That would cut into my shopping funds.) Air France is really nice and has updated planes with lie flat seats. That helps.


Flat seats sound promising to look into when we make plans to go.   I've had the daytime flights back and forth from London, on United, I think.    Especially the return flight goes really quickly due to trade winds or whatever.   
Figuring out when and where to stay in NY is as you know my latest challenge.  I'm now constantly getting pop-ups for St. Regis


----------



## etoile de mer

Hello all  Pics below are from my trip to our Farmers' Market this AM. The produce is so gorgeous right now! I came home with lots of beautiful fruit and veggies, a rotisserie chicken, and some chocolates to give my husband for his upcoming birthday.


----------



## EmileH

etoile de mer said:


> Hello all  Pics below are from my trip to our Farmers' Market this AM. The produce is so gorgeous right now! I came home with lots of beautiful fruit and veggies, a rotisserie chicken, and some chocolates to give my husband for his upcoming birthday.
> 
> View attachment 3762732
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762734
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762736
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762740
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762741
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762743
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762744
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762745



What a feast for the eyes and tummy.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok I'll count you in! This would be the best trip ever.


Count me in too!
What a fab trip that would be.
And my plane ticket would be cheap, I am just a short hop away, lol!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Mindi B said:


> PbP, I am so sorry.  You must be livid--This is beyond belief.
> I am generally non-confrontational, but this is not a matter of subjective opinion, I don't think: the bust alteration was simply done wrong, and the sleeve alteration was not done in accordance with normal tailoring standards, which would dictate starting from the shoulder when a cuff is involved.  This is a couture blazer, not a t-shirt.
> I think you deserve your money back, unless they can get you another jacket in your size and _alter it properly_.


Totally agree with Mindi too!
Not acceptable!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

dharma said:


> Thank you CapriTrotter! We will check it out. Right now we are leaning toward Japan over Spain. I'm doing preliminary research to get an idea of the expenses involved in each to compare. We are very excited even though it's 11 months away! I also looked more thoroughly into flight times and Japan is only a little over 12 hours, not 18. Big difference. Especially if we can manage to sleep through about 6 of them.


Hey dharma Japan certainly sounds like more of an "adventure" than Spain.
The documentary was actually 3 programmes that covered lifestyle, architecture and art if I recall correctly.
It did make a Japan look very appealing and was interesting to have insight into such an interesting place.
12 hours is better than 18.
How long is Spain?
I presume not much different.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

weN84 said:


> Okay, coming out of lurkdom to post something fun that only H lovers would understand... excuse my fan girl moment!
> View attachment 3762056
> View attachment 3762058
> 
> 
> Benoit Pierre Emery not only liked my posts but he also commented on one of it!     I love all his scarf designs and am just  since last night when he liked and commented on my posts. Okay, I will retreat and go back into lurkdom now.


Congrats how cool weN!
I can understand why you are over the moon!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Hello all  Pics below are from my trip to our Farmers' Market this AM. The produce is so gorgeous right now! I came home with lots of beautiful fruit and veggies, a rotisserie chicken, and some chocolates to give my husband for his upcoming birthday.
> 
> View attachment 3762732
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762734
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762736
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762740
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762741
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762743
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762744
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762745


They look yummy! Is this farmer's market in the city or in the suburbs? I visited your city a few years ago and I would love to go back one day soon!


----------



## chaneljewel

etoile de mer said:


> Hello all  Pics below are from my trip to our Farmers' Market this AM. The produce is so gorgeous right now! I came home with lots of beautiful fruit and veggies, a rotisserie chicken, and some chocolates to give my husband for his upcoming birthday.
> 
> View attachment 3762732
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762734
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762736
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762740
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762741
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762743
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762744
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762745


Yum!   Fresh vegetables are the best.  We belong to a local farm delivery group and receive fresh vegetables every week. It's so nice as I can add or delete items before the delivery.  There are so many new veggies that we've tried.  It goes through the beginning of November so the veggies vary with the season which is even better.


----------



## EmileH

chaneljewel said:


> Yum!   Fresh vegetables are the best.  We belong to a local farm delivery group and receive fresh vegetables every week. It's so nice as I can add or delete items before the delivery.  There are so many new veggies that we've tried.  It goes through the beginning of November so the veggies vary with the season which is even better.



That sounds great. Unfortunately I'm the only veggie lover in our house so I would have a hard time keeping up with it. It's a great idea though. I wish I could do it.

Some followup on my experiment to move 30% of my wardrobe to the guest room closet. I highly recommend this approach for anyone like me who has too many things in their closet. It's really forcing me to be more creative with my outfits and to start wearing my better pieces rather than saving them. Reducing the volume has certainly made a bigger impact on my day to day outfits than any addition has ever made. Now to keep it from growing unwieldy again....


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> I have a very special treat as Eli would say coming from Cartier tomorrow.
> 
> 
> [emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]


I meant to stick a word in and ask was it Mr. "T.J." Cartier?


----------



## eagle1002us

etoile de mer said:


> Hello all  Pics below are from my trip to our Farmers' Market this AM. The produce is so gorgeous right now! I came home with lots of beautiful fruit and veggies, a rotisserie chicken, and some chocolates to give my husband for his upcoming birthday.
> 
> View attachment 3762732
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762734
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762736
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762740
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762741
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762743
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762744
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762745


Stunning pix!  You could create a foodies calendar from these pix!


----------



## EmileH

[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] my early 50th birthday present has arrived [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## EmileH




----------



## Cygne18

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3763510
> View attachment 3763511



OOOH! You got it!!! It's fabulous and looks beautiful on you! Happy early birthday!


----------



## Genie27

Happy early birthday, PbP!!! It looks fantastic.


----------



## 911snowball

Gorgeous! Did they do the engraving also?


----------



## EmileH

Thank you guys!

I didn't engrave it yet. I wanted to check it first. I have to give it up for that. My quotation is long so they have to have someone good do it


----------



## Mindi B

It is a beautiful and beautifully substantial piece, PbP!  It is the kind of thing that can be dressed up OR worn casually--a great choice.  I'm happy you got it at last!


----------



## smallfry

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3763510
> View attachment 3763511


It's breathtaking PbP!  Wear it in the best of health!  Happy early birthday


----------



## EmileH

Thank you Mindi and small fry. Nice to hear from you smallfry. Hope you are well. 

I'm not much of a stacker so it's prestacked for me. I would rather wear one substantial piece. So this is it. I plan to wear it for any occasion for sure.

My other package that was delivered today. As per prepsters styling instructions


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3763510
> View attachment 3763511



My goodness, it is more stunning than I imagined. The ring version does not compare. Dare I say that it was worth all of the frustration? What a sight to behold. Congratulations.


----------



## eagle1002us

What a lovely signature piece, Pocketbook Pup!


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> What a lovely signature piece, Pocketbook Pup!



Thank you. I listed after it for ten years. [emoji23]


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That sounds great. Unfortunately I'm the only veggie lover in our house so I would have a hard time keeping up with it. It's a great idea though. I wish I could do it.
> 
> Some followup on my experiment to move 30% of my wardrobe to the guest room closet. I highly recommend this approach for anyone like me who has too many things in their closet. It's really forcing me to be more creative with my outfits and to start wearing my better pieces rather than saving them. Reducing the volume has certainly made a bigger impact on my day to day outfits than any addition has ever made. Now to keep it from growing unwieldy again....


I always feel that way on trips. Creative within the limitations. And I waste much less time in the morning!


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> I always feel that way on trips. Creative within the limitations. And I waste much less time in the morning!



Yes! Exactly. I always feel like I do a better job of dressing on vacation when I have limited options in my suitcase.


----------



## Genie27

Look at what I just finished making...
	

		
			
		

		
	




I was thinking of adding pearls to the trim like this...but am not sure if it will be too much or too heavy and distort how it falls.



What do you guys think?

Edit: it's my first fitted piece. I've only ever made shawls and blankets before so I'm quite pleased that it fit well after blocking.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you Mindi and small fry. Nice to hear from you smallfry. Hope you are well.
> 
> I'm not much of a stacker so it's prestacked for me. I would rather wear one substantial piece. So this is it. I plan to wear it for any occasion for sure.
> 
> My other package that was delivered today. As per prepsters styling instructions
> 
> View attachment 3763565



Very French and breezy chic!  

Edit:  Reading backward as usual, and just saw your post about your "exciting" tailoring "adventure."  Whatever happened?  Should I go somewhere to read about the outcome?




Genie27 said:


> Look at what I just finished making...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763752
> 
> 
> I was thinking of adding pearls to the trim like this...but am not sure if it will be too much or too heavy and distort how it falls.
> View attachment 3763754
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?



Wow! You are amazing!


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Look at what I just finished making...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763752
> 
> 
> I was thinking of adding pearls to the trim like this...but am not sure if it will be too much or too heavy and distort how it falls.
> View attachment 3763754
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Edit: it's my first fitted piece. I've only ever made shawls and blankets before so I'm quite pleased that it fit well after blocking.



Wow!?! You made that?!? Amazing. I really like the pearls if the weight doesn't cause an issue.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> Very French and breezy chic!
> 
> Edit:  Reading backward as usual, and just saw your post about your "exciting" tailoring "adventure."  Whatever happened?  Should I go somewhere to read about the outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! You are amazing!



Thanks for your styling ideas. I'll message you.


----------



## Mindi B

Genie, I am gobsmacked!  That is fantastic!  And I like the addition of the pearls.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Genie27 said:


> Look at what I just finished making...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763752
> 
> 
> I was thinking of adding pearls to the trim like this...but am not sure if it will be too much or too heavy and distort how it falls.
> View attachment 3763754
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Edit: it's my first fitted piece. I've only ever made shawls and blankets before so I'm quite pleased that it fit well after blocking.


Genie, I am very impressed! Beautiful job!!!!


----------



## tabbi001

Genie27 said:


> Look at what I just finished making...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763752
> 
> 
> I was thinking of adding pearls to the trim like this...but am not sure if it will be too much or too heavy and distort how it falls.
> View attachment 3763754
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Edit: it's my first fitted piece. I've only ever made shawls and blankets before so I'm quite pleased that it fit well after blocking.


Wow I love it!!! It looks great on you. The pearls add a nice touch, makes it even more sophisticated. You're so talented!


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3763510
> View attachment 3763511


Yey finally after all the drama. You deserve this


----------



## etoupebirkin

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3763510
> View attachment 3763511


I'm glad you finally received this and love it. It really looks beautiful on you!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Look at what I just finished making...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763752
> 
> 
> I was thinking of adding pearls to the trim like this...but am not sure if it will be too much or too heavy and distort how it falls.
> View attachment 3763754
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Edit: it's my first fitted piece. I've only ever made shawls and blankets before so I'm quite pleased that it fit well after blocking.


Congrats on a super job!   I really like the pearls on it too.  I have not made a sweater in eons.  I am on a pearling kick however. I bought pearls at Michaels and have put them on a hat and on shoes!  Craft projects can be fun!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3763510
> View attachment 3763511


That is stunning!  Congrats and happy they finally came through for you.


----------



## Genie27

Thanks, yes I made it - even the metallic braid trim. I'm a bit surprised that it turned out so nice and close to what I had imagined. Some of my projects just turn out a bit home-made, boho chic and not quite wearable by non-hippie-earth-mother-granola urban me.


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> Look at what I just finished making...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763752
> 
> 
> I was thinking of adding pearls to the trim like this...but am not sure if it will be too much or too heavy and distort how it falls.
> View attachment 3763754
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Edit: it's my first fitted piece. I've only ever made shawls and blankets before so I'm quite pleased that it fit well after blocking.


Wow!


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Look at what I just finished making...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763752
> 
> 
> I was thinking of adding pearls to the trim like this...but am not sure if it will be too much or too heavy and distort how it falls.
> View attachment 3763754
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Edit: it's my first fitted piece. I've only ever made shawls and blankets before so I'm quite pleased that it fit well after blocking.


That's a knitted (not crocheted) cardigan, right?  It's BEAUTIFUL!!  OMG you are sooooooo talented!!!!!   I wish I could knit.   I did crochet a sweater back in the 70s -- my one and only -- and I was impressed with how a handmade piece can look so distinctive compared with industrial knitting machines.   Your has that distinction, that rich look, simply beautiful, you are one talented lady, Genie!


----------



## eagle1002us

PS it fits you perfectly, Genie, and goes nicely with your skirt.  How long did it take you to make it?


----------



## eagle1002us

Caught the tail end of the movie, "Dracula" with Frank Langella on cable.   That is the best version of Dracula.   He so looks the darkly romantic lead.  I saw him in person as Dracula in the Kennedy Center back in the day.  

I have never gotten into reading Anne Rice movies or seen Interview with the Vampire.   The original Dracula is good enough for me.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Look at what I just finished making...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763752
> 
> 
> I was thinking of adding pearls to the trim like this...but am not sure if it will be too much or too heavy and distort how it falls.
> View attachment 3763754
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Edit: it's my first fitted piece. I've only ever made shawls and blankets before so I'm quite pleased that it fit well after blocking.


I love the pearls.  Glass pearls used in costume jewelry (and it seems to be a very nice quality of costume) are heavy.   The button pearls should not be heavy.   If you notice the pearls sagging you can tighten them, I don't think they will be a problem.   Storing the jacket flat will help with that, too.
The Chanel suit that _@Pocketbook Pup_ has which is a (as I recall) white/light tweed with pearls is quite memorable as a lovely piece.  Genie, I am glad you added pearls to your jacket, such a nice finishing touch.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Genie27 said:


> Look at what I just finished making...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763752
> 
> 
> I was thinking of adding pearls to the trim like this...but am not sure if it will be too much or too heavy and distort how it falls.
> View attachment 3763754
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Edit: it's my first fitted piece. I've only ever made shawls and blankets before so I'm quite pleased that it fit well after blocking.


Can you share where you got the pattern for this? I'm looking for a new knitting project.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, eagle, Frank Langella in his Dracula days was yummy.  I am so envious that you saw him live; the original stage production had sets and costumes by Edward Gorey.  It's famous!


----------



## EmileH

Genie, and others who might be interested, I found a new wardrobe app: Cladwell. Apparently you pick your items from a database of items instead of taking your own photographs. And it suggests outfits for you. I haven't tried it yet. There is s monthly fee. Not sure I like that part. But it might be fun to try. I mean when prepster isn't available to give advice.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Thanks, yes I made it - even the metallic braid trim. I'm a bit surprised that it turned out so nice and close to what I had imagined. Some of my projects just turn out a bit home-made, boho chic and not quite wearable by non-hippie-earth-mother-granola urban me.



It looks fabulous.   How long did it take you?


----------



## tabbi001

eagle1002us said:


> Caught the tail end of the movie, "Dracula" with Frank Langella on cable.   That is the best version of Dracula.   He so looks the darkly romantic lead.  I saw him in person as Dracula in the Kennedy Center back in the day.
> 
> I have never gotten into reading Anne Rice movies or seen Interview with the Vampire.   The original Dracula is good enough for me.


I haven't seen that Dracula movie. I have seen the one with Gary Oldman. How does it compare?

If you enjoy reading, I suggest you read the Vampire Chronicles of Anne Rice. I was so inlove with those books back when I was in high school. The movie adaptation with Tom Cruise and Brad Pitt was good. But the Queen of the Damned wasn't that great for me. The books are very interesting and hard to put down.

Oh, and throw in Salem's Lot by Stephen King


----------



## chicinthecity777

Genie27 said:


> Look at what I just finished making...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763752
> 
> 
> I was thinking of adding pearls to the trim like this...but am not sure if it will be too much or too heavy and distort how it falls.
> View attachment 3763754
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Edit: it's my first fitted piece. I've only ever made shawls and blankets before so I'm quite pleased that it fit well after blocking.


Genie, this is very impressive!  Love the beading! You are very good!


----------



## meridian

Genie27 said:


> Look at what I just finished making...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763752



Delurking for a moment to say "wow!!"! This is so impressive! You are very talented!


----------



## Genie27

Thanks, everyone, for the compliments - I needed some positive energy this week!

 Eagle, it is crochet. I feel a bit in awe as well, because I only learned to crochet about three years ago, from you tube videos, and have been making things almost constantly ever since. Thanks for the tip to store it flat - I was concerned about stretching it out when folded as it is quite chunky. If it goes down to my knees, I won't like it as much.

My mom says I have the gift from her mom who was similarly talented. My other grandmother was a dressmaker but I never learned to wrangle a sewing machine, I was also good at needlepoint but found it a bit tedious and eye-straining to create/finish anything detailed enough to interest me. 

It didn't take very long as it was a chunky knit. I started it when I got inspired by @Kareneallen who posted a sweater she had knitted. So about two or three months ago, including two weeks off for vacation and redoing the sleeves a couple of times from scratch as I wanted them to fit well. 

Etoupe, I used a free Caron basic cardigan pattern, tweaked the stitch sequence to get the squared look, omitted the ribbing, shortened the sleeve, sized it to fit me etc. I used Aran weight merino (diamond luxury) with a 5mm hook and worked to my own gauge. So nothing like my end product but this is where I started. 
http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/adult-crochet-crew-neck-cardigan.html?id=201102


----------



## EmileH

Wow Genie. That's even more impressive. Yours is so much better. You have a real talent.


----------



## Genie27

I'm just as excited by the execution on the braid trim - it's a gold lurex/cream yarn + a grey/silver lurex yarn held together, worked in one piece, and I had to figure out the corners and neckline curves to fit precisely when attached to the sweater. 

PbP, your pearl trim on your tweed jacket is where that idea originated. And the Chanel cardigans and dresses I'm always drooling over. 

Next is maybe a finer knit cotton, if it's not too time consuming. This one worked up rather quickly.


----------



## dharma

Genie27 said:


> I'm just as excited by the execution on the braid trim - it's a gold lurex/cream yarn + a grey/silver lurex yarn held together, worked in one piece, and I had to figure out the corners and neckline curves to fit precisely when attached to the sweater.
> 
> PbP, your pearl trim on your tweed jacket is where that idea originated. And the Chanel cardigans and dresses I'm always drooling over.
> 
> Next is maybe a finer knit cotton, if it's not too time consuming. This one worked up rather quickly.


It's beautiful Genie!!! Many congrats!! It's as lovely as any Chanel piece and fits you perfectly. Love it!!!!


----------



## dharma

tabbi001 said:


> I haven't seen that Dracula movie. I have seen the one with Gary Oldman. How does it compare?
> 
> If you enjoy reading, I suggest you read the Vampire Chronicles of Anne Rice. I was so inlove with those books back when I was in high school. The movie adaptation with Tom Cruise and Brad Pitt was good. But the Queen of the Damned wasn't that great for me. The books are very interesting and hard to put down.
> 
> Oh, and throw in Salem's Lot by Stephen King


Those Anne Rice books were EVERYTHING in high school!


----------



## ailoveresale

Genie27 said:


> Look at what I just finished making...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763752
> 
> 
> I was thinking of adding pearls to the trim like this...but am not sure if it will be too much or too heavy and distort how it falls.
> View attachment 3763754
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Edit: it's my first fitted piece. I've only ever made shawls and blankets before so I'm quite pleased that it fit well after blocking.



Wow you made that! It's stunning! You are amazing!


----------



## Pirula

The late, great Raul Julia was a great stage Dracula too.  And, ahem, well dishy.  He could bite me anytime.  [emoji4]

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/b2/96/cf/b296cfb54661326c5ed116806f39aba6.jpg

The Anne Rice books are mixed.  Some are quite excellent, others pretty awful.  The first two, Interview with a Vampire, and The Vampire Lestat are both quite good.  The latter is excellent.  Certainly not literature but well worth a read if you enjoy that genre.

The Interview movie [emoji327] btw, is horribly bad.

ETA:  oops.  Just saw your comment dharma.  Sorry to disagree on the film.  [emoji23]

I do think the Oldman film is good however, and I like how it attempts to be somewhat epistolary as Stoker's novel is.


----------



## QueenieQ

Genie27 said:


> Thanks, everyone, for the compliments - I needed some positive energy this week!
> 
> Eagle, it is crochet. I feel a bit in awe as well, because I only learned to crochet about three years ago, from you tube videos, and have been making things almost constantly ever since. Thanks for the tip to store it flat - I was concerned about stretching it out when folded as it is quite chunky. If it goes down to my knees, I won't like it as much.
> 
> My mom says I have the gift from her mom who was similarly talented. My other grandmother was a dressmaker but I never learned to wrangle a sewing machine, I was also good at needlepoint but found it a bit tedious and eye-straining to create/finish anything detailed enough to interest me.
> 
> It didn't take very long as it was a chunky knit. I started it when I got inspired by @Kareneallen who posted a sweater she had knitted. So about two or three months ago, including two weeks off for vacation and redoing the sleeves a couple of times from scratch as I wanted them to fit well.
> 
> Etoupe, I used a free Caron basic cardigan pattern, tweaked the stitch sequence to get the squared look, omitted the ribbing, shortened the sleeve, sized it to fit me etc. I used Aran weight merino (diamond luxury) with a 5mm hook and worked to my own gauge. So nothing like my end product but this is where I started.
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/adult-crochet-crew-neck-cardigan.html?id=201102


Amazing job, your FO is so much better than the pattern! I can crochet a little, you open my horizon, thank you !


----------



## prepster

Pirula said:


> The late, great Raul Julia was a great stage Dracula too.  And, ahem, well dishy.  He could bite me anytime.  [emoji4]
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/b2/96/cf/b296cfb54661326c5ed116806f39aba6.jpg
> 
> The Anne Rice books are mixed.  Some are quite excellent, others pretty awful.  The first two, Interview with a Vampire, and The Vampire Lestat are both quite good.  The latter is excellent.  Certainly not literature but well worth a read if you enjoy that genre.
> 
> The Interview movie [emoji327] btw, is horribly bad.
> 
> ETA:  oops.  Just saw your comment dharma.  Sorry to disagree on the film.  [emoji23]
> 
> I do think the Oldman film is good however, and I like how it attempts to be somewhat epistolary as Stoker's novel is.



I'm going to be walking around all day now saying "epistolary."


----------



## Pirula

prepster said:


> I'm going to be walking around all day now saying "epistolary."



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].  Sorry my lit background is showing.    Haha!

It IS a great word!


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Oh, eagle, Frank Langella in his Dracula days was yummy.  I am so envious that you saw him live; the original stage production had sets and costumes by Edward Gorey.  It's famous!


I did not know about the production sets being by Edward Gorey, thank you for relaying that, Mindi.   I try to watch that particular Dracula movie every time I notice it's on.  
Mindi, did you ever see the original Blair Witch Project movie, the one from about a decade ago?   I think the location where it was supposedly set is off I-95 going from Baltimore to DC.  I used to hike in the woods.  Typically I was on day hikes and would finish in the late afternoon.  But the woods shown in dim lighting to simulate nightfall are so creepy in that movie!  The fact that the woods are just what I remember hiking in -- the density of the forest and so forth -- makes it even creepier.   The landscape is the kind I walked on.   I am trying to remember to watch the new BW movie, the one made for today's kids with social media access, etc.   Don't know if it will be as good.
A Dracula I do watch from time to time is the one with Wynona Ryder in it. 
It's not as suspenseful mainly b/c I associate Wynona with "Girl, Interrupted", and her living and shopping in Beverly Hills in a particular store I was in a few times.   IYKWIM.  Plus the guy in that Dracula version looks kinda quaint in his pseudo-Victorian costume, a kindly old gent.


----------



## eagle1002us

tabbi001 said:


> I haven't seen that Dracula movie. I have seen the one with Gary Oldman. How does it compare?
> 
> If you enjoy reading, I suggest you read the Vampire Chronicles of Anne Rice. I was so inlove with those books back when I was in high school. The movie adaptation with Tom Cruise and Brad Pitt was good. But the Queen of the Damned wasn't that great for me. The books are very interesting and hard to put down.
> 
> Oh, and throw in Salem's Lot by Stephen King


Didn't notice your answer until after I responded to Mindi.   In that response I wrote about the Gary Oldman version, just couldn't remember who was the lead.  
Was it "Interview with the Vampire" that had Tom Cruise & Brad Pitt?  I could see Cruise being a vampire but Brad Pitt?  Hmmm.   He's too 12 Monkeys for me, with nervous, erratic gestures.   (Which is to say he was good in that movie).
I've noted your reading recommendations, tabbi, particularly the Salem's Lot.   I don't read much fiction now but will after I retire.  The thing about fiction is that it's so hard to put down when it's good that I get nothing else done.


----------



## eagle1002us

tabbi001 said:


> I haven't seen that Dracula movie. I have seen the one with Gary Oldman. How does it compare?
> 
> If you enjoy reading, I suggest you read the Vampire Chronicles of Anne Rice. I was so inlove with those books back when I was in high school. The movie adaptation with Tom Cruise and Brad Pitt was good. But the Queen of the Damned wasn't that great for me. The books are very interesting and hard to put down.
> 
> Oh, and throw in Salem's Lot by Stephen King


The Dracula with Frank Langella is the most realistic and least gimmicky of those I have seen, I truly recommend it.   It helps that the Lucy character looks realistic also, like she stepped out of the 19th C.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pirula said:


> The late, great Raul Julia was a great stage Dracula too.  And, ahem, well dishy.  He could bite me anytime.  [emoji4]
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/b2/96/cf/b296cfb54661326c5ed116806f39aba6.jpg
> 
> The Anne Rice books are mixed.  Some are quite excellent, others pretty awful.  The first two, Interview with a Vampire, and The Vampire Lestat are both quite good.  The latter is excellent.  Certainly not literature but well worth a read if you enjoy that genre.
> 
> The Interview movie [emoji327] btw, is horribly bad.
> 
> ETA:  oops.  Just saw your comment dharma.  Sorry to disagree on the film.  [emoji23]
> 
> I do think the Oldman film is good however, and I like how it attempts to be somewhat epistolary as Stoker's novel is.


Raul Julia!  Maybe he was in the stage version at the Kennedy Center and not Frank Langella.   The name sounds so familiar.
I seem to recall that George Hamilton was a Dracula, too, in an appropriately kitschy way.   I'd like to see that Dracula again for sure.
epistolary -- telling a story in letters?   Wow, didn't know the meaning of that one.  
Good to see you back, Pirula!


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> I'm going to be walking around all day now saying "epistolary."


Me, too.


----------



## dharma

Pirula said:


> The late, great Raul Julia was a great stage Dracula too.  And, ahem, well dishy.  He could bite me anytime.  [emoji4]
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/b2/96/cf/b296cfb54661326c5ed116806f39aba6.jpg
> 
> The Anne Rice books are mixed.  Some are quite excellent, others pretty awful.  The first two, Interview with a Vampire, and The Vampire Lestat are both quite good.  The latter is excellent.  Certainly not literature but well worth a read if you enjoy that genre.
> 
> The Interview movie [emoji327] btw, is horribly bad.
> 
> ETA:  oops.  Just saw your comment dharma.  Sorry to disagree on the film.  [emoji23]
> 
> I do think the Oldman film is good however, and I like how it attempts to be somewhat epistolary as Stoker's novel is.


hahaha!  No disagreement at all!  The film was embarassing.  Terrible.  The books were appealing to my high school self 
My grown up self would rather be bitten by Alexander Skarsgard


----------



## prepster

dharma said:


> hahaha!  No disagreement at all!  The film was embarassing.  Terrible.  The books were appealing to my high school self
> My grown up self would rather be bitten by Alexander Skarsgard



I've always thought Stellan was handsome and would be a fun guy to know.  I loved the character he played in Mama Mia.


----------



## chaneljewel

Genie27 said:


> Look at what I just finished making...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763752
> 
> 
> I was thinking of adding pearls to the trim like this...but am not sure if it will be too much or too heavy and distort how it falls.
> View attachment 3763754
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Edit: it's my first fitted piece. I've only ever made shawls and blankets before so I'm quite pleased that it fit well after blocking.


I love it!  I'm a knitter so can appreciate the time you put into this beauty.  I actually like the pearls too and don't think it would make it too heavy.  It's a substantial yarn so would take the pearls well.  What's the name of this pattern?  I'm always knitting things for everyone else and would like to try this for myself.  You did a great job!!


----------



## chaneljewel

gracekelly said:


> Congrats on a super job!   I really like the pearls on it too.  I have not made a sweater in eons.  I am on a pearling kick however. I bought pearls at Michaels and have put them on a hat and on shoes!  Craft projects can be fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763792


This is fabulous!   Great idea!!


----------



## Pirula

eagle1002us said:


> Raul Julia!  Maybe he was in the stage version at the Kennedy Center and not Frank Langella.   The name sounds so familiar.
> I seem to recall that George Hamilton was a Dracula, too, in an appropriately kitschy way.   I'd like to see that Dracula again for sure.
> epistolary -- telling a story in letters?   Wow, didn't know the meaning of that one.
> Good to see you back, Pirula!



Thanks eagle!

Don't know if he traveled in the role.  I know he replaced Langella on Broadway around 78.  I was just a kid.

Haha!  George Hamilton was in Love at First Bite!  Which was very funny in a 70s disco way!    "Children of the night!....shut up."  [emoji23]

Or my favorite:  "With you, never a quickie.  Always a longie."


----------



## tabbi001

eagle1002us said:


> Didn't notice your answer until after I responded to Mindi.   In that response I wrote about the Gary Oldman version, just couldn't remember who was the lead.
> Was it "Interview with the Vampire" that had Tom Cruise & Brad Pitt?  I could see Cruise being a vampire but Brad Pitt?  Hmmm.   He's too 12 Monkeys for me, with nervous, erratic gestures.   (Which is to say he was good in that movie).
> I've noted your reading recommendations, tabbi, particularly the Salem's Lot.   I don't read much fiction now but will after I retire.  The thing about fiction is that it's so hard to put down when it's good that I get nothing else done.


Yup Interview is the one with Tom Cruise. It was a good adaptation of the book. 
I really enjoyed reading vampire-themed books especially when I was younger. I used to buy whatever fiction I could find that had something to do with vampires, only to find out in the end that they were all... erm... not so good. I went through a phase of picking up Chelsea Quinn-Yarbro, Laurell Hamilton... hahaha I only laugh now when I remember those days. But as an adult, I find it very hard to find a decent vampire novel worthy of an adult reader...  is it because the theme itself screams teenager? Haha I don't know. I am always in the market for a good vampire novel. So if anyone wants to suggest a good one, please go ahead


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, Pirula, you bring me back to the 70s.  I can hear Hamilton, in his cheesy "Transylvanian" accent, saying "longie"--pronouncing the hard "g"!


----------



## Pirula

tabbi001 said:


> Yup Interview is the one with Tom Cruise. It was a good adaptation of the book.
> I really enjoyed reading vampire-themed books especially when I was younger. I used to buy whatever fiction I could find that had something to do with vampires, only to find out in the end that they were all... erm... not so good. I went through a phase of picking up Chelsea Quinn-Yarbro, Laurell Hamilton... hahaha I only laugh now when I remember those days. But as an adult, I find it very hard to find a decent vampire novel worthy of an adult reader...  is it because the theme itself screams teenager? Haha I don't know. I am always in the market for a good vampire novel. So if anyone wants to suggest a good one, please go ahead



As luck would have it, I'm currently reading The Historian by Elizabeth Kostova.  Slightly less than halfway through and am enjoying it so far.  See what you think.


----------



## Pirula

Mindi B said:


> Ah, Pirula, you bring me back to the 70s.  I can hear Hamilton, in his cheesy "Transylvanian" accent, saying "longie"--pronouncing the hard "g"!



Haha!  That's it!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Federer just won his 8th Wimbledon! Well deserved! Brilliant tennis!


----------



## tabbi001

Pirula said:


> As luck would have it, I'm currently reading The Historian by Elizabeth Kostova.  Slightly less than halfway through and am enjoying it so far.  See what you think.


Will look into that. Thanks!


----------



## prepster

I was just looking for a pair of neoprene sandals, minding my own business and I saw this fab dress on dkny.  I have a question for the seamstresses out there.  This dress would be too long for me, but it has a full length back visible zipper.  The zipper goes to the very edge of the hem.  How hard would it be for a seamstress to take out the zipper, hem the dress and put in a shorter zipper?  Is that a huge project?

BTW, someone seriously needs to buy this dress.  It is absurdly inexpensive and with the dense knitted fabric and nipped silhouette it would make the wearer look positively svelte.  It looks like a Dior Bar jacket in dress form.  With black tights and boots--wow.  Dress up, dress down...and it is the perfect foil for H scarves in any knot one wanted to tie.   I am so tempted but am worried I will have an alterations disaster.


----------



## prepster

Here's the back.  Thoughts?  I'm not normally a fan of the visible zipper thing, but this is very appropriate to the dress and is well done.  I think that strong vertical line would also be very slimming and elongating.  They actually do make this same shape in a tunic with short sleeves (how cool is that?!). But I want long.  Aargh.  Do you think I could take out the zipper entirely or would it be impossible to get the thing on?


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> Here's the back.  Thoughts?  I'm not normally a fan of the visible zipper thing, but this is very appropriate to the dress and is well done.  I think that strong vertical line would also be very slimming and elongating.  They actually do make this same shape in a tunic with short sleeves (how cool is that?!). But I want long.  Aargh.  Do you think I could take out the zipper or would it be impossible to get the thing on?
> 
> View attachment 3765264



This is a fabulous dress. I had a seamstress (just a local person who I think is good but not excellent) take a zipper off a dress and put a new one on. She didn't seem phased by it and it came out well. Since this one is so visible I think the trickiest part would be finding the zipper that you want to use. But I'm not a sewer so hopefully some of our more talented members will weigh in.


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> Here's the back.  Thoughts?  I'm not normally a fan of the visible zipper thing, but this is very appropriate to the dress and is well done.  I think that strong vertical line would also be very slimming and elongating.  They actually do make this same shape in a tunic with short sleeves (how cool is that?!). But I want long.  Aargh.  Do you think I could take out the zipper or would it be impossible to get the thing on?
> 
> View attachment 3765264


Is it really worth all that trouble?  I think it can be done, but finding the exact length of zipper you need may be very difficult.   The only other thing I can think of is taking out the existing zipper and taking off the appropriate amount from the top of it.   The zipper stop is at the top, i am presuming, if the pull is at the bottom.  Unless there are two pulls.  I have jacket that have a top and bottom  pull.  There still might be a way even with two pulls.


----------



## EmileH

Prepster I'm not sure if you saw this but I posted on the Dior thread. When Dior sent my bar jacket back they sent this dress along to try. It's quintessential Dior. I was on the fence about keeping it because it seems so dressy but I tried layering some of my jackets over it and it seems very work appropriate. And perfect for scarf play. It's different than the dkny dress but has similar clean lines.

Did anyone watch the latest season of house of cards? Robin Wright wears some very Dior looking pieces. I'm trying to find info on her wardrobe online.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Prepster I'm not sure if you saw this but I posted on the Dior thread. When Dior sent my bar jacket back they sent this dress along to try. It's quintessential Dior. I was on the fence about keeping it because it seems so dressy but I tried layering some of my jackets over it and it seems very work appropriate. And perfect for scarf play. It's different than the dkny dress but has similar clean lines.
> 
> Did anyone watch the latest season of house of cards? Robin Wright wears some very Dior looking pieces. I'm trying to find info on her wardrobe online.
> 
> View attachment 3765293



No, I missed that.  Gorgeous!  I think it definitely needs to be shortened.  I think that's throwing off the proportions.  And quite possibly the sleeves just a smidge, maybe a half inch.  But I'd have them pin up the hem first, and then look at it.  I think you'd get a lifetime of wear--work or dressy.



gracekelly said:


> Is it really worth all that trouble?  I think it can be done, but finding the exact length of zipper you need may be very difficult.   The only other thing I can think of is taking out the existing zipper and taking off the appropriate amount from the top of it.   The zipper stop is at the top, i am presuming, if the pull is at the bottom.  Unless there are two pulls.  I have jacket that have a top and bottom  pull.  There still might be a way even with two pulls.



Lol!  I know, I thought the same thing--is it worth all that?  But here's what I like, that is so ridiculously hard to find:  I love the high neck.  That makes it chic and modern.  I love that it has slim long sleeves with no frou frou or doodads, and a nicely balanced shoulder.  I love that it is a heavy "compression" knit, and DK does amazingly nice knits.  I like that it is so well shaped.  Hair in a low pony tail, put on the dress, done.  Scarf tied on for day, take the scarf off and put on dangly earrings for a date.  It is so hard to find all of that, especially in a $300 package.  So even if she charged me $200 for altering, it's still a pretty cheap dress.  All those darts in the back at the waist had me swoony  ... I didn't think about shortening the zip from the top.  Brilliant idea.


----------



## gracekelly

The more i think about it, it has to have a zipper pull at the top or you are not going to get into the dress.  OK, so you may not have to take the zipper out at all.  Shorten the dress and then the seamstress over sews the bottom of the zipper and makes a zipper stop.  You would not be able to use the zipper from that direction, but would you care?  Or take it out and shorten from the top and do the same thing.  Does that make sense?


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> No, I missed that.  Gorgeous!  I think it definitely needs to be shortened.  I think that's throwing off the proportions.  And quite possibly the sleeves just a smidge, maybe a half inch.  But I'd have them pin up the hem first, and then look at it.  I think you'd get a lifetime of wear--work or dressy.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  I know, I thought the same thing--is it worth all that?  But here's what I like, that is so ridiculously hard to find:  I love the high neck.  That makes it chic and modern.  I love that it has slim long sleeves with no frou frou or doodads, and a nicely balanced shoulder.  I love that it is a heavy "compression" knit, and DK does amazingly nice knits.  I like that it is so well shaped.  Hair in a low pony tail, put on the dress, done.  Scarf tied on for day, take the scarf off and put on dangly earrings for a date.  It is so hard to find all of that, especially in a $300 package.  So even if she charged me $200 for altering, it's still a pretty cheap dress.  All those darts in the back at the waist had me swoony  ... I didn't think about shortening the zip from the top.  Brilliant idea.



I think replacing my zipper cost $40-50.  Definitely worth it. When you see the black dress that Robin wright wears you will know why I thought of it and you will love it.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think replacing my zipper cost $40-50.  Definitely worth it. When you see the black dress that Robin wright wears you will know why I thought of it and you will love it.



Wow, that's reasonable.  I've never had a zip replaced.  Good to know. 

 I think that "structure" in garments is what I like about Dior.  It seems obvious but clothes should make us look better.  if the designer can get the basic shape correct then a garment makes a woman look more beautiful--taller, slimmer, more proportional.  Then when a tailor tweeks it specially for the wearer, there is a distinct look of fit and polish.  That's why they look so great on these shows--their clothes are tailored to the nth degree.  Sometimes maybe women forget that clothes don't normally come like that.  I will look for Robin's dress!


----------



## prepster

gracekelly said:


> The more i think about it, it has to have a zipper pull at the top or you are not going to get into the dress.  OK, so you may not have to take the zipper out at all.  Shorten the dress and then the seamstress over sews the bottom of the zipper and makes a zipper stop.  You would not be able to use the zipper from that direction, but would you care?  Or take it out and shorten from the top and do the same thing.  Does that make sense?



And they can do that?  Make a zipper stop?  That would be great.  It probably sounds nuts, but I can see this cut shorter too, as a tunic top at hip length and wear over slim pants with low boots.  Very cool and mod.


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> And they can do that?  Make a zipper stop?  That would be great.  It probably sounds nuts, but I can see this cut shorter too, as a tunic top at hip length and wear over slim pants with low boots.  Very cool and mod.


I think I would look into getting a new zipper first.   Much depends upon the resources available to the tailor and whether they can find it.  Or once you know the length required, you could probably find it on the web. 

https://www.zippershipper.com/inch-zippers-foot-custom-length


----------



## prepster

gracekelly said:


> I think I would look into getting a new zipper first.   Much depends upon the resources available to the tailor and whether they can find it.  Or once you know the length required, you could probably find it on the web.
> 
> https://www.zippershipper.com/inch-zippers-foot-custom-length



Wow, they have a lot of zippers.  Thanks!


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> But here's what I like, that is so ridiculously hard to find:  I love the high neck.  That makes it chic and modern.  I love that it has slim long sleeves with no frou frou or doodads, and a nicely balanced shoulder.  I love that it is a heavy "compression" knit, and DK does amazingly nice knits.  I like that it is so well shaped.  Hair in a low pony tail, put on the dress, done.  Scarf tied on for day, take the scarf off and put on dangly earrings for a date.



You are bringing back memories of high neck dresses I used to have.   They were great.    I had not noticed that they are hard to find now.  You are making me want to shop.

I hear you intense love of this dress.    I hope it works out for you.


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> You are bringing back memories of high neck dresses I used to have.   They were great.    I had not noticed that they are hard to find now.  You are making me want to shop.
> 
> I hear you intense love of this dress.    I hope it works out for you.



Thanks.   I ordered it so I'll see what my seamstress can do with it--nothing ventured nothing gained, as they say.  For the price, if it gets bungled up it isn't the end of the world.  I'll also be interested to see when it arrives if the knit is as dense as I'm imagining.  Lol!  Ordering online sight-unseen is always a thrill.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is a fabulous dress. I had a seamstress (just a local person who I think is good but not excellent) take a zipper off a dress and put a new one on. She didn't seem phased by it and it came out well. Since this one is so visible I think the trickiest part would be finding the zipper that you want to use. But I'm not a sewer so hopefully some of our more talented members will weigh in.


agree. And would you want the new zipper to be exposed?  If you want it covered with a lap, there might not be enough fabric to so that.  It looks so cool with the exposed zip to hem, why change it?   Just curious.   It makes the dress unusual and different,


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Look at what I just finished making...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763752
> 
> 
> I was thinking of adding pearls to the trim like this...but am not sure if it will be too much or too heavy and distort how it falls.
> View attachment 3763754
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Edit: it's my first fitted piece. I've only ever made shawls and blankets before so I'm quite pleased that it fit well after blocking.



Genie, this is so impressive. You did a great job!


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> I did not know about the production sets being by Edward Gorey, thank you for relaying that, Mindi.   I try to watch that particular Dracula movie every time I notice it's on.
> Mindi, did you ever see the original Blair Witch Project movie, the one from about a decade ago?   I think the location where it was supposedly set is off I-95 going from Baltimore to DC.  I used to hike in the woods.  Typically I was on day hikes and would finish in the late afternoon.  But the woods shown in dim lighting to simulate nightfall are so creepy in that movie!  The fact that the woods are just what I remember hiking in -- the density of the forest and so forth -- makes it even creepier.   The landscape is the kind I walked on.   I am trying to remember to watch the new BW movie, the one made for today's kids with social media access, etc.   Don't know if it will be as good.
> A Dracula I do watch from time to time is the one with Wynona Ryder in it.
> It's not as suspenseful mainly b/c I associate Wynona with "Girl, Interrupted", and her living and shopping in Beverly Hills in a particular store I was in a few times.   IYKWIM.  Plus the guy in that Dracula version looks kinda quaint in his pseudo-Victorian costume, a kindly old gent.



I saw the Blair Witch Project in my late teens, and at that age it scared the daylights out of me! I am easily scared by creepy things. When I run by myself deep in the woods I should be scared of weirdos or wild animals, but my mind starts thinking about ghosts....then I run so fast back to the car! I feel like a child! I think one of the best reasons to get married is that I don't have to be scared of ghosts and monsters anymore when I am alone by myself haha! I would be seriously creeped out if I were you to be walking in those woods, or even just remembering it!

I actually loved that Winona Ryder version. Again, it may have been the age I was when I saw it...I thought it was so romantic and exciting. I actually just saw it again this year and I was surprised that I still really liked it, of course it seemed much more campy as an adult. I have always been into period movies, I love seeing the clothes even if the acting is not the strongest.


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> View attachment 3765252
> 
> 
> I was just looking for a pair of neoprene sandals, minding my own business and I saw this fab dress on dkny.  I have a question for the seamstresses out there.  This dress would be too long for me, but it has a full length back visible zipper.  The zipper goes to the very edge of the hem.  How hard would it be for a seamstress to take out the zipper, hem the dress and put in a shorter zipper?  Is that a huge project?
> 
> BTW, someone seriously needs to buy this dress.  It is absurdly inexpensive and with the dense knitted fabric and nipped silhouette it would make the wearer look positively svelte.  It looks like a Dior Bar jacket in dress form.  With black tights and boots--wow.  Dress up, dress down...and it is the perfect foil for H scarves in any knot one wanted to tie.   I am so tempted but am worried I will have an alterations disaster.



My eyes stopped because I love this dress also! I agree that someone needs to buy it!


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> agree. And would you want the new zipper to be exposed?  If you want it covered with a lap, there might not be enough fabric to so that.  It looks so cool with the exposed zip to hem, why change it?   Just curious.   It makes the dress unusual and different,



I think she just wants the whole dress to be shorter, which requires shortening the zipper since it goes the entire length of the dress from collar to hem.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3763510
> View attachment 3763511


That is lovely Ppup.
It suits you tremendously.
Congrats on such a special treat and early happy birthday.


----------



## EmileH

Thank you. [emoji255]


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Genie27 said:


> Look at what I just finished making...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763752
> 
> 
> I was thinking of adding pearls to the trim like this...but am not sure if it will be too much or too heavy and distort how it falls.
> View attachment 3763754
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Edit: it's my first fitted piece. I've only ever made shawls and blankets before so I'm quite pleased that it fit well after blocking.


That looks fabulous genie, huge congrats!
I like the pearl trim too.
How long did it take if you don't mind my asking.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. [emoji255]



What are you doing up so early?

I am thrilled for you that you got the piece you wanted and I hope it brings you joy every time you wear it.   And as someone else wished you,   happy early birthday.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> What are you doing up so early?
> 
> I am thrilled for you that you got the piece you wanted and I hope it brings you joy every time you wear it.   And as someone else wished you,   happy early birthday.



Thank you! It was worth the ten year wait. And it was even more beautiful than I remembered. So I'm thrilled. 

I'm up this early every day. I start work at 7. The chihuahua is not amused at being awaken at this hour. [emoji23] why are you up so early?


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! *It was worth the ten year wait. And it was even more beautiful than I remembered. So I'm thrilled. *
> 
> I'm up this early every day. I start work at 7. The chihuahua is not amused at being awaken at this hour. [emoji23] why are you up so early?



It is wonderful to hear that it is worth the wait and that it is more beautiful than you remembered.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> It is wonderful to hear that it is worth the wait and that it is more beautiful than you remembered.


I went to one of DH's band performances last night. It was a rare early performance so I could go, Otherwise I'm in bed by 9 most nights. DH is a peach and wakes up to hand me my coffee on the way out the door.


----------



## FizzyWater

tabbi001 said:


> Yup Interview is the one with Tom Cruise. It was a good adaptation of the book.
> I really enjoyed reading vampire-themed books especially when I was younger. I used to buy whatever fiction I could find that had something to do with vampires, only to find out in the end that they were all... erm... not so good. I went through a phase of picking up Chelsea Quinn-Yarbro, Laurell Hamilton... hahaha I only laugh now when I remember those days. But as an adult, I find it very hard to find a decent vampire novel worthy of an adult reader...  is it because the theme itself screams teenager? Haha I don't know. I am always in the market for a good vampire novel. So if anyone wants to suggest a good one, please go ahead



Um, I may have spent entirely too much time in a live-action role-playing group centered around vampires, so I may or may not have avidly read way too many cheesy vampire novels.  (Including the novels written about the roleplaying game.)  For a pretty decent version of the cheesy style, I really like the Mercy Thompson series ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercy_Thompson ), though werewolves are the main cast and vampires are well-written support.  Like many of these longer-running series, there's a certain devolution into MarySue-dom ( http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/MarySue ) but it's still interesting.  (BTW, if you've never been exposed to TVTropes, leave yourself a couple of days to get lost in there.)

I have heard *rave* reviews of "Let the right one in", both book and movie.  Ditto the movie "Only lovers left alive".  (I have been having a problem for the last few years where TV and movies are just too much input so I haven't seen either.)

But my recommendation is going to sound really weird - please bear with me.  There is a very geeky game that involves putting together and painting hundreds of little models and having huge battles with them, called Warhammer.  Each army type has a huge backstory and there are dozens of novels about the medieval-fantasy world, most of them terrible.  But there is one book that one of the many bfs who played suggested I read, and it's brilliant and horribly creepy.  It's called "Drachenfels" and the protagonist, Genevieve, is a vampire.  The author is Kim Stanley Robinson*, a successful science fiction author, slumming it as Jack Yeovil.  He wrote a couple more books about Genevieve, which are interesting, but not nearly so compelling, and you can buy them all as a large hardcover.  I may possibly have both the softcovers and hardcover...

*If you like hard-sf and big sprawling epics, you've probably already read his "Mars" trilogy, which is *amazing*.


----------



## FizzyWater

Oh, and I just finally got around to reading Terry Pratchett's "Carpe Jugulum", which is both funny and and a great story, the vampire novel of his long-running Discworld series.  If you haven't read any of those, I'd start with "Equal Rites" to meet the witch protagonists.


----------



## EmileH

I can't seem to find a good photo of the house of cards dress. Does anyone know if there is a website that dissects the wardrobe choices from that series? (There was one on Kelly Rutherford's gossip girl wardrobe that was amazingly detailed.)

This is the only photo that I see and it's not very helpful. But when the dress appears in the show you will know which one I'm referring to prepster. Please let us know how your dress turns out.


----------



## Genie27

CapriTrotteur said:


> That looks fabulous genie, huge congrats!
> I like the pearl trim too.
> How long did it take if you don't mind my asking.


Cordie, it took a couple of months worth of free evenings and weekends, but I had to re do the sleeves a couple of times from scratch, and put it away for a week while away on vacation. So, not long

PbP, I love all her clothes in that show, and her posture is so elegant.


----------



## chaneljewel

Love the dress too, prepster.  I think the zipper can be shortened too so the hemming would be possible.


----------



## EmileH

Yes her posture is everything! The body and tailoring don't hurt but her posture is amazing and just as  prepster pointed out about Christine Baranski her speech and movements are slow and deliberate no matter what the circumstances.


----------



## tabbi001

FizzyWater said:


> Um, I may have spent entirely too much time in a live-action role-playing group centered around vampires, so I may or may not have avidly read way too many cheesy vampire novels.  (Including the novels written about the roleplaying game.)  For a pretty decent version of the cheesy style, I really like the Mercy Thompson series ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercy_Thompson ), though werewolves are the main cast and vampires are well-written support.  Like many of these longer-running series, there's a certain devolution into MarySue-dom ( http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/MarySue ) but it's still interesting.  (BTW, if you've never been exposed to TVTropes, leave yourself a couple of days to get lost in there.)
> 
> I have heard *rave* reviews of "Let the right one in", both book and movie.  Ditto the movie "Only lovers left alive".  (I have been having a problem for the last few years where TV and movies are just too much input so I haven't seen either.)
> 
> But my recommendation is going to sound really weird - please bear with me.  There is a very geeky game that involves putting together and painting hundreds of little models and having huge battles with them, called Warhammer.  Each army type has a huge backstory and there are dozens of novels about the medieval-fantasy world, most of them terrible.  But there is one book that one of the many bfs who played suggested I read, and it's brilliant and horribly creepy.  It's called "Drachenfels" and the protagonist, Genevieve, is a vampire.  The author is Kim Stanley Robinson*, a successful science fiction author, slumming it as Jack Yeovil.  He wrote a couple more books about Genevieve, which are interesting, but not nearly so compelling, and you can buy them all as a large hardcover.  I may possibly have both the softcovers and hardcover...
> 
> *If you like hard-sf and big sprawling epics, you've probably already read his "Mars" trilogy, which is *amazing*.


Wow sounds interesting. Thank you!


----------



## dharma

FizzyWater said:


> Um, I may have spent entirely too much time in a live-action role-playing group centered around vampires, so I may or may not have avidly read way too many cheesy vampire novels.  (Including the novels written about the roleplaying game.)  For a pretty decent version of the cheesy style, I really like the Mercy Thompson series ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercy_Thompson ), though werewolves are the main cast and vampires are well-written support.  Like many of these longer-running series, there's a certain devolution into MarySue-dom ( http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/MarySue ) but it's still interesting.  (BTW, if you've never been exposed to TVTropes, leave yourself a couple of days to get lost in there.)
> 
> I have heard *rave* reviews of "Let the right one in", both book and movie.  Ditto the movie "Only lovers left alive".  (I have been having a problem for the last few years where TV and movies are just too much input so I haven't seen either.)
> 
> But my recommendation is going to sound really weird - please bear with me.  There is a very geeky game that involves putting together and painting hundreds of little models and having huge battles with them, called Warhammer.  Each army type has a huge backstory and there are dozens of novels about the medieval-fantasy world, most of them terrible.  But there is one book that one of the many bfs who played suggested I read, and it's brilliant and horribly creepy.  It's called "Drachenfels" and the protagonist, Genevieve, is a vampire.  The author is Kim Stanley Robinson*, a successful science fiction author, slumming it as Jack Yeovil.  He wrote a couple more books about Genevieve, which are interesting, but not nearly so compelling, and you can buy them all as a large hardcover.  I may possibly have both the softcovers and hardcover...
> 
> *If you like hard-sf and big sprawling epics, you've probably already read his "Mars" trilogy, which is *amazing*.



Oh yes, I forgot about "Let the Right One In". Excellent! And for a hysterical campy vampire movie, check out "What We Do in the Shadows" , the "Spinal Tap" of the genre. Very silly. DD suggested it for a movie night and it was a lot of fun.


----------



## dharma

prepster said:


> And they can do that?  Make a zipper stop?  That would be great.  It probably sounds nuts, but I can see this cut shorter too, as a tunic top at hip length and wear over slim pants with low boots.  Very cool and mod.


Prepster, it should be no problem for them to hem your dress. They can replace the whole zipper or cut and move the zipper stop on the existing one. The expense would depend on how the zipper is attached, if the dress is lined or has a complicated facing. I doubt it does and it should be a straightforward job. If they replace the zipper, just be sure you request an exact match. They might think they are doing you a favor by making the new one black or something.  It never hurts to be specific.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! It was worth the ten year wait. And it was even more beautiful than I remembered. So I'm thrilled.
> 
> I'm up this early every day. I start work at 7. The chihuahua is not amused at being awaken at this hour. [emoji23] why are you up so early?


The bracelet is to die for! Better than I even imagined!!! Wear it in the best of health and happiness


----------



## Cordeliere

Yesterday, I entertained myself during my day in bed by reading old threads.   PBP--I think you would find it entertaining to reread your posts in MYH's thread on her bags.   It is always interesting to see what you thought and what you did.  

Checked out the Stylebook ap after seeing it highly recommended in an article comparing different clothes aps.    I am enthusiastically ready to start photographing my clothes.  I am slightly deterred by the number of items in my closet that are a size smaller than I am, but I figure thinking about what I could be wearing would motivate me on weight loss.   

We have a home gym for DH, and Saturday I wandered in and used it for the first time since we purchased it a year ago.    That seemed like a good omen, since it was spontaneous.   I have lost 7 pounds since February,  but at that rate, I still have a year to go before my lovelies will see the light of day again.  I think the biggest factor in losing the 7 pounds was cutting out bread.    I have run out of other projects, and plan to spend the next time period making myself my project.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Yesterday, I entertained myself during my day in bed by reading old threads.   PBP--I think you would find it entertaining to reread your posts in MYH's thread on her bags.   It is always interesting to see what you thought and what you did.
> 
> Checked out the Stylebook ap after seeing it highly recommended in an article comparing different clothes aps.    I am enthusiastically ready to start photographing my clothes.  I am slightly deterred by the number of items in my closet that are a size smaller than I am, but I figure thinking about what I could be wearing would motivate me on weight loss.
> 
> We have a home gym for DH, and Saturday I wandered in and used it for the first time since we purchased it a year ago.    That seemed like a good omen, since it was spontaneous.   I have lost 7 pounds since February,  but at that rate, I still have a year to go before my lovelies will see the light of day again.  I think the biggest factor in losing the 7 pounds was cutting out bread.    I have run out of other projects, and plan to spend the next time period making myself my project.



Seven pounds is very good. That's not easy at all. And as you said slow and steady wins the race. I would be thrilled with these results.

I would be afraid to read what I said about my bags. But I will go back. At that point I thought that one or two Hermes bags would do and I favored a variety of brands. Once I started down the H rabbit hole that was it for me. I think I re homed many of those nonH bags. But my Hermes collection grew more than I expected. Gosh I hope I can stick to my promise about my SO being my last for a while. DH hopes so too. 

Are you going to use a certain backdrop for your photography session? It would make it much easier to remove the background which to me is the worst part.  Now that I pared down my wardrobe a bit I could see tackling it. It would probably be a whole weekend project. Let us know how your project goes.


----------



## EmileH

Cordie I just went back and read a bit. Ok I didn't do too badly. I'll post on that thread. We should all check in about how we did although I think myh doesn't post on tpf much anymore. Her collection has evolved as well.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> agree. And would you want the new zipper to be exposed?  If you want it covered with a lap, there might not be enough fabric to so that.  It looks so cool with the exposed zip to hem, why change it?   Just curious.   It makes the dress unusual and different,



I agree with you Eagle, the zipper kicks it up a notch.  I'll try to keep it.


----------



## Genie27

Cordie, PbP, I used a hot pink bedsheet and laid my clothes flat to photograph them. It went pretty quickly - you can photograph them all in the app in bulk. 

Then editing and sorting can be done at your leisure. Also very efficient. 

It's not as bad as you think. And very useful.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Yesterday, I entertained myself during my day in bed by reading old threads.   PBP--I think you would find it entertaining to reread your posts in MYH's thread on her bags.   It is always interesting to see what you thought and what you did.
> 
> Checked out the Stylebook ap after seeing it highly recommended in an article comparing different clothes aps.    I am enthusiastically ready to start photographing my clothes.  I am slightly deterred by the number of items in my closet that are a size smaller than I am, but I figure thinking about what I could be wearing would motivate me on weight loss.
> 
> We have a home gym for DH, and Saturday I wandered in and used it for the first time since we purchased it a year ago.    That seemed like a good omen, since it was spontaneous.   I have lost 7 pounds since February,  but at that rate, I still have a year to go before my lovelies will see the light of day again.  I think the biggest factor in losing the 7 pounds was cutting out bread.    I have run out of other projects, and plan to spend the next time period making myself my project.


I started using Stylebook last summer.  For more recently purchased clothes, try to find an online pic. I found those much easier to edit than my own photos.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Are you going to use a certain backdrop for your photography session? It would make it much easier to remove the background which to me is the worst part.  Now that I pared down my wardrobe a bit I could see tackling it. It would probably be a whole weekend project. Let us know how your project goes.



I watched a tutorial on their website.   They recommend using a sheet.   The main thing is the background has to contrast with the clothes so the program can recognize what to eliminate.   It looked pretty automatic.  They also show you how to do it manually.  

The program doesn't operate on computers--just phones and ipads.   I am worried my old eyes won't be happy on the phone.  Guess I will have to get an ipad.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cordie I just went back and read a bit. Ok I didn't do too badly. I'll post on that thread. We should all check in about how we did although I think myh doesn't post on tpf much anymore. Her collection has evolved as well.



It was just fun to see you talking from the point of what you planned to do and then see how far you have come.   You did not do too badly.    I had a hard time imagining you with those non H bags.     Was the peekaboo rehomed?


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> It was just fun to see you talking from the point of what you planned to do and then see how far you have come.   You did not do too badly.    I had a hard time imagining you with those non H bags.     Was the peekaboo rehomed?



Yes it was. I just updated the thread. Maybe we can get some others to chime in about how their collections evolved. I know that klynanne didn't like Birkins back then and now she has a beautiful birkin.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> I watched a tutorial on their website.   They recommend using a sheet.   The main thing is the background has to contrast with the clothes so the program can recognize what to eliminate.   It looked pretty automatic.  They also show you how to do it manually.
> 
> The program doesn't operate on computers--just phones and ipads.   I am worried my old eyes won't be happy on the phone.  Guess I will have to get an ipad.


I use an iPad, FWIW


----------



## Genie27

I think I finally found a pair of cute not-black low-heel, ankle strap shoes for spring/fall. 

They are final sale, and I bought them online without trying on my correct size. Thankfully they fit perfectly and will be comfortable once broken in.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I think I finally found a pair of cute not-black low-heel, ankle strap shoes for spring/fall.
> 
> They are final sale, and I bought them online without trying on my correct size. Thankfully they fit perfectly and will be comfortable once broken in.



Very nice! I think they are a great choice.


----------



## allanrvj

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I can't seem to find a good photo of the house of cards dress. Does anyone know if there is a website that dissects the wardrobe choices from that series? (There was one on Kelly Rutherford's gossip girl wardrobe that was amazingly detailed.)
> 
> This is the only photo that I see and it's not very helpful. But when the dress appears in the show you will know which one I'm referring to prepster. Please let us know how your dress turns out.
> 
> View attachment 3765871


I am obsessed with Claire, and by extention House of Cards. What an inspirational woman. I want to be like her when I grow up


----------



## Genie27

I'm too embarrassed to post on that thread. I have 3 bags in rotation for work, and a couple of evening/event bags, and several that I've outgrown and rarely carry. This is making a strong case for my next bag. I have very limited storage space, but can't seem to get rid of bags that have ripped linings, broken straps, or extensive corner wear. 

Of course I also have about a dozen camping/biking/backpacking/kayaking bags of various sizes and purposes - more than handbags. :/  Some of those need to be downsized as well, but they are so handy for the one or two times a year that I need them.

Hmmm...it may be easier to throw out the ripped Eddie Bauer backpack than my trashed Gucci hobo - maybe that can be my little project for this evening.

BTW, PbP, on your 30% closet experiment, I realized this morning that since I usually get dressed directly off my drying rack, the seasonal clothes that languish in my closet do not get worn - that may be en efficient way for me to do a closet cleanout.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> And they can do that?  Make a zipper stop?  That would be great.  It probably sounds nuts, but I can see this cut shorter too, as a tunic top at hip length and wear over slim pants with low boots.  Very cool and mod.


Somebody maybe answered this but making a new zipper stop is so simple.  Just whip stitch -- take a small stitch from one side to the other of where along the teeth that you want it to end, then take several small stitches over that, tie off the ends, and voila, you have a new zipper stop.


----------



## rainneday

FizzyWater said:


> But my recommendation is going to sound really weird - please bear with me.  There is a very geeky game that involves putting together and painting hundreds of little models and having huge battles with them, called Warhammer.  Each army type has a huge backstory and there are dozens of novels about the medieval-fantasy world, most of them terrible.  But there is one book that one of the many bfs who played suggested I read, and it's brilliant and horribly creepy.  It's called "Drachenfels" and the protagonist, Genevieve, is a vampire.  The author is Kim Stanley Robinson*, a successful science fiction author, slumming it as Jack Yeovil.  He wrote a couple more books about Genevieve, which are interesting, but not nearly so compelling, and you can buy them all as a large hardcover.  I may possibly have both the softcovers and hardcover...
> 
> *If you like hard-sf and big sprawling epics, you've probably already read his "Mars" trilogy, which is *amazing*.



I pop on here from time to time to try and catch up, and maybe post if I have anything interesting to share  Well, it made me giggle to see Warhammer mentioned above, I never expected to see that in the H forum. All of my kids are into it, they assemble, paint and play with the figures. It is a very detailed and time consuming hobby! Anyway, I just wanted to let you know that your comment made me smile.

Also, we finally bought our home. I had mentioned our search months ago, on this thread. It took nearly 2 dozen offers and over one year straight (plus 4 years off and on) to come in 1st (and not backup, if I never hear the word "backup" again it will be too soon). The Bay Area house market is not for the faint of heart, but beyond perseverance,  I believe it takes some luck. We had everything ready, but so did at least 10 other people for every property. Anyway, maybe I will have more time to hang out in the Cafe now that so much of my day won't be consumed by house hunting. Thank you to everyone who let me vent on here & offered advice it was very much appreciated!


----------



## Mindi B

rainneday, congratulations on your new home!  That is FANTASTIC!  I have an idea what you went through to get to this point and I am thrilled for you.


----------



## rainneday

Mindi B said:


> rainneday, congratulations on your new home!  That is FANTASTIC!  I have an idea what you went through to get to this point and I am thrilled for you.



Thank you, Mindi  Sending so much love your way!


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Yesterday, I entertained myself during my day in bed by reading old threads.   PBP--I think you would find it entertaining to reread your posts in MYH's thread on her bags.   It is always interesting to see what you thought and what you did.
> 
> Checked out the Stylebook ap after seeing it highly recommended in an article comparing different clothes aps.    I am enthusiastically ready to start photographing my clothes.  I am slightly deterred by the number of items in my closet that are a size smaller than I am, but I figure thinking about what I could be wearing would motivate me on weight loss.
> 
> We have a home gym for DH, and Saturday I wandered in and used it for the first time since we purchased it a year ago.    That seemed like a good omen, since it was spontaneous.   I have lost 7 pounds since February,  but at that rate, I still have a year to go before my lovelies will see the light of day again.  I think the biggest factor in losing the 7 pounds was cutting out bread.    I have run out of other projects, and plan to spend the next time period making myself my project.



I lost maybe 8 pounds, maybe 10, but like you, Cordy, I have stuff that is smaller.  Some I can take in, the rest will require 5-10 lb additional loss.   What I am kicking self for is that when I bought the smaller clothes a decade ago, I didn't clearly record what that smaller weight was.   So I don't know how much farther I have to go to wear my smaller stuff.  (as a way of determining how much further I have to tough things out. The doc's office sometimes measured weight w/my shoes on, sometimes off, and they used one of those dorky balance scales (don't know if that's the technical term for it).   The scales with the balancing bar took some time to adjust and sometimes a technician would be patient and sometimes not.

 I practically worn nothing but my birthday suit to a recent-weigh in and was stunned that I weighed -- with day clothes & no shoes --  9 lbs  more than what I weighed at home, lightly dressed.  They have finally gotten digital scales and I'll have to see how well using them corresponds to at-home weight.

Nowadays, I record all over my sewing patterns that I made a particular garment when I was xxx lbs so I have an idea of where I'm at and how far I have to go.  

Congrats on your weight loss, Cordy.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes it was. I just updated the thread. Maybe we can get some others to chime in about how their collections evolved. I know that klynanne didn't like Birkins back then and now she has a beautiful birkin.


What thread contains this retrospection?  It'd be fun to read.


----------



## Pirula

rainneday said:


> I pop on here from time to time to try and catch up, and maybe post if I have anything interesting to share  Well, it made me giggle to see Warhammer mentioned above, I never expected to see that in the H forum. All of my kids are into it, they assemble, paint and play with the figures. It is a very detailed and time consuming hobby! Anyway, I just wanted to let you know that your comment made me smile.
> 
> Also, we finally bought our home. I had mentioned our search months ago, on this thread. It took nearly 2 dozen offers and over one year straight (plus 4 years off and on) to come in 1st (and not backup, if I never hear the word "backup" again it will be too soon). The Bay Area house market is not for the faint of heart, but beyond perseverance,  I believe it takes some luck. We had everything ready, but so did at least 10 other people for every property. Anyway, maybe I will have more time to hang out in the Cafe now that so much of my day won't be consumed by house hunting. Thank you to everyone who let me vent on here & offered advice it was very much appreciated!



Congratulations rainneday!!  [emoji898]


----------



## EmileH

Congratulations rainneday. So happy for you.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I saw the Blair Witch Project in my late teens, and at that age it scared the daylights out of me! I am easily scared by creepy things. When I run by myself deep in the woods I should be scared of weirdos or wild animals, but my mind starts thinking about ghosts....then I run so fast back to the car! I feel like a child! I think one of the best reasons to get married is that I don't have to be scared of ghosts and monsters anymore when I am alone by myself haha! I would be seriously creeped out if I were you to be walking in those woods, or even just remembering it!
> 
> I actually loved that Winona Ryder version. Again, it may have been the age I was when I saw it...I thought it was so romantic and exciting. I actually just saw it again this year and I was surprised that I still really liked it, of course it seemed much more campy as an adult. I have always been into period movies, I love seeing the clothes even if the acting is not the strongest.


Wynona wore a sea green outfit in "Bram Stoker's Dracula" that I really liked.   She had run into Dracula on a London Street.   Sea green is one of my fav colors.  It's a medium green but with a softness to it -- it's not vivid enough to be a teal green, jade or emerald -- altho it's sometimes called emerald.  Back in the day, Eileen Fisher made clothes in a color called "dragonfly" which is pretty close to what I have in mind.  

So I'm like you, Nicole, I enjoy costume dramas, too, especially if they are pretty much accurate time-wise.  I appreciate Winona's Dracula movie because I like the romantic ending.  Her movie is replayed quite over relative to the other versions.   

Another costume drama I liked was "The House of Mirth" with Gillian Anderson.   This was made about a decade ago, filmed in Glasgow, I think.   It's based on a novel by Edith Wharton.  And, it's soooo romantic ... and tragic.


----------



## MSO13

rainneday said:


> I pop on here from time to time to try and catch up, and maybe post if I have anything interesting to share  Well, it made me giggle to see Warhammer mentioned above, I never expected to see that in the H forum. All of my kids are into it, they assemble, paint and play with the figures. It is a very detailed and time consuming hobby! Anyway, I just wanted to let you know that your comment made me smile.
> 
> Also, we finally bought our home. I had mentioned our search months ago, on this thread. It took nearly 2 dozen offers and over one year straight (plus 4 years off and on) to come in 1st (and not backup, if I never hear the word "backup" again it will be too soon). The Bay Area house market is not for the faint of heart, but beyond perseverance,  I believe it takes some luck. We had everything ready, but so did at least 10 other people for every property. Anyway, maybe I will have more time to hang out in the Cafe now that so much of my day won't be consumed by house hunting. Thank you to everyone who let me vent on here & offered advice it was very much appreciated!



Yay!!! Congratulations to you and your family, what a long haul and I'm so glad you're finally done. The market there is so crazy, not even NYC a few years ago was as cutthroat. Glad you guys are settled and you get to focus on decorating (hopefully) instead of listings!


----------



## momasaurus

rainneday said:


> I pop on here from time to time to try and catch up, and maybe post if I have anything interesting to share  Well, it made me giggle to see Warhammer mentioned above, I never expected to see that in the H forum. All of my kids are into it, they assemble, paint and play with the figures. It is a very detailed and time consuming hobby! Anyway, I just wanted to let you know that your comment made me smile.
> 
> Also, we finally bought our home. I had mentioned our search months ago, on this thread. It took nearly 2 dozen offers and over one year straight (plus 4 years off and on) to come in 1st (and not backup, if I never hear the word "backup" again it will be too soon). The Bay Area house market is not for the faint of heart, but beyond perseverance,  I believe it takes some luck. We had everything ready, but so did at least 10 other people for every property. Anyway, maybe I will have more time to hang out in the Cafe now that so much of my day won't be consumed by house hunting. Thank you to everyone who let me vent on here & offered advice it was very much appreciated!


So glad to hear all this! Congratulations, and hope to see more of you on the forum. I have two friends selling gorgeous properties in the Bay Area. It is stressful. But one of my favorite locales!


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> What thread contains this retrospection?  It'd be fun to read.



My 10 piece capsule handbag collection started by myh.


----------



## scarf1

Congrats rainne! Just got an update a few days ago from a real estate agent. In my county, inventory is even lower than last year. It is definitely a sellers market. About once a week we get a flyer, email or phone call from agents asking if we want to sell!


----------



## prepster

rainneday said:


> I pop on here from time to time to try and catch up, and maybe post if I have anything interesting to share  Well, it made me giggle to see Warhammer mentioned above, I never expected to see that in the H forum. All of my kids are into it, they assemble, paint and play with the figures. It is a very detailed and time consuming hobby! Anyway, I just wanted to let you know that your comment made me smile.
> 
> Also, we finally bought our home. I had mentioned our search months ago, on this thread. It took nearly 2 dozen offers and over one year straight (plus 4 years off and on) to come in 1st (and not backup, if I never hear the word "backup" again it will be too soon). The Bay Area house market is not for the faint of heart, but beyond perseverance,  I believe it takes some luck. We had everything ready, but so did at least 10 other people for every property. Anyway, maybe I will have more time to hang out in the Cafe now that so much of my day won't be consumed by house hunting. Thank you to everyone who let me vent on here & offered advice it was very much appreciated!



Congratulations!  That is so exciting.


----------



## rainneday

scarf1 said:


> Congrats rainne! Just got an update a few days ago from a real estate agent. In my county, inventory is even lower than last year. It is definitely a sellers market. About once a week we get a flyer, email or phone call from agents asking if we want to sell!





Pirula said:


> Congratulations rainneday!!  [emoji898]





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations rainneday. So happy for you.





MrsOwen3 said:


> Yay!!! Congratulations to you and your family, what a long haul and I'm so glad you're finally done. The market there is so crazy, not even NYC a few years ago was as cutthroat. Glad you guys are settled and you get to focus on decorating (hopefully) instead of listings!





momasaurus said:


> So glad to hear all this! Congratulations, and hope to see more of you on the forum. I have two friends selling gorgeous properties in the Bay Area. It is stressful. But one of my favorite locales!



Thank you, PbP, Pirula, Scarf1, MrsOwen and Moma, I am truly touched by your kindness and warm words.  
Scarf1, it is most definitely not a buyers market!  If you have owned for even just 5 years you can sell for at least double what you paid.

MrsOwen, I cannot wait to start decorating! I used to be a fan of having different wall colors for every room, but after living with other people's color schemes for so long I am yearning for white _everything_.  We are thinking of using tin tiles for the kitchen ceiling, if anyone has experience with these I would love hear about it (something similar to this https://d31eqxppr3nlos.cloudfront.n.../2014/07/white-kitchen-with-ceiling-tiles.jpg, except in white and probably 24x24) .
Wow, worse than NYC, huh?  I believe it after having lived through it, but still...wow.

Moma, Thank you  I find so much inspiration in this thread. It will be nice to be able to contribute and get feedback on home decor and design, especially with closets and gardens (the house that we bought has an immense, fecund garden, and I have a black thumb . I have only ever had one plant survive my care--an orchid).
I'm not sure if it is only local folklore (what is it called? A suburban myth? I know there is a term for this), but tell your friends that I have heard second hand stories of buyers showing up with briefcases full of cash and making offers on the spot. As far as the average buyer, which I think we are, for most properties we were asked to drop all contingencies, offer at least 30% over asking and put in as much cash as we could muster. Even then, someone would come in with a better offer.  Your friends will surely get whatever offer they are hoping for!


----------



## rainneday

prepster said:


> Congratulations!  That is so exciting.



Thank you, Prepster!


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> What thread contains this retrospection?  It'd be fun to read.



https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...llection-a-smattering-of-h-c-g-lv-f-d.909184/


----------



## Cordeliere

rainneday said:


> Also, we finally bought our home. I had mentioned our search months ago, on this thread. It took nearly 2 dozen offers and over one year straight (plus 4 years off and on) to come in 1st (and not backup, if I never hear the word "backup" again it will be too soon). The Bay Area house market is not for the faint of heart, but beyond perseverance,  I believe it takes some luck. We had everything ready, but so did at least 10 other people for every property. Anyway, maybe I will have more time to hang out in the Cafe now that so much of my day won't be consumed by house hunting. Thank you to everyone who let me vent on here & offered advice it was very much appreciated!



Ooooh     Tell us all about your new place?     Give us a word picture, please, please.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> I lost maybe 8 pounds, maybe 10, but like you, Cordy, I have stuff that is smaller.  Some I can take in, the rest will require 5-10 lb additional loss.   What I am kicking self for is that when I bought the smaller clothes a decade ago, I didn't clearly record what that smaller weight was.   So I don't know how much farther I have to go to wear my smaller stuff.  (as a way of determining how much further I have to tough things out. The doc's office sometimes measured weight w/my shoes on, sometimes off, and they used one of those dorky balance scales (don't know if that's the technical term for it).   The scales with the balancing bar took some time to adjust and sometimes a technician would be patient and sometimes not.
> 
> I practically worn nothing but my birthday suit to a recent-weigh in and was stunned that I weighed -- with day clothes & no shoes --  9 lbs  more than what I weighed at home, lightly dressed.  They have finally gotten digital scales and I'll have to see how well using them corresponds to at-home weight.
> 
> Nowadays, I record all over my sewing patterns that I made a particular garment when I was xxx lbs so I have an idea of where I'm at and how far I have to go.
> 
> Congrats on your weight loss, Cordy.



Thank you.   I know what you mean about weight fluctuations in hours.   About a week ago, I woke up about 3am because I was hungry.   Made a little trip to the bathroom and then weighed myself.   The number was not exciting.   Went back to bed.    Woke up 3 hours later.   Made another little trip to the bathroom and weighed myself again.   2 pounds lighter in 3 hours.   If that is not the definition of water weight, I don't know what is.   And as far as the doctors office, I don't even pay any attention.   The result is more a measure of what time of day the appointment is.  

I know what I used to weigh.   But I don't know if I would be the same size at that weight again.   I suspect that with the loss of muscle mass,  that I would be fluffier and larger at that weight.   But I don't focus on the long goal.   I try the 12 step attitude of one day at a time.


----------



## Genie27

Rainneday, congratulations on your new home!!! That is so exciting!


----------



## rainneday

Genie27 said:


> Rainneday, congratulations on your new home!!! That is so exciting!



Thank you very much , Genie! We're pretty excited! 



Cordeliere said:


> Ooooh     Tell us all about your new place?     Give us a word picture, please, please.



Hi, Cordeliere I will do that. We are moving this week, but as soon as I have some downtime I will do my best to paint you an accurate word picture (I love that!).


----------



## nicole0612

rainneday said:


> I pop on here from time to time to try and catch up, and maybe post if I have anything interesting to share  Well, it made me giggle to see Warhammer mentioned above, I never expected to see that in the H forum. All of my kids are into it, they assemble, paint and play with the figures. It is a very detailed and time consuming hobby! Anyway, I just wanted to let you know that your comment made me smile.
> 
> Also, we finally bought our home. I had mentioned our search months ago, on this thread. It took nearly 2 dozen offers and over one year straight (plus 4 years off and on) to come in 1st (and not backup, if I never hear the word "backup" again it will be too soon). The Bay Area house market is not for the faint of heart, but beyond perseverance,  I believe it takes some luck. We had everything ready, but so did at least 10 other people for every property. Anyway, maybe I will have more time to hang out in the Cafe now that so much of my day won't be consumed by house hunting. Thank you to everyone who let me vent on here & offered advice it was very much appreciated!



Congratulations! This is very exciting news!


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Wynona wore a sea green outfit in "Bram Stoker's Dracula" that I really liked.   She had run into Dracula on a London Street.   Sea green is one of my fav colors.  It's a medium green but with a softness to it -- it's not vivid enough to be a teal green, jade or emerald -- altho it's sometimes called emerald.  Back in the day, Eileen Fisher made clothes in a color called "dragonfly" which is pretty close to what I have in mind.
> 
> So I'm like you, Nicole, I enjoy costume dramas, too, especially if they are pretty much accurate time-wise.  I appreciate Winona's Dracula movie because I like the romantic ending.  Her movie is replayed quite over relative to the other versions.
> 
> Another costume drama I liked was "The House of Mirth" with Gillian Anderson.   This was made about a decade ago, filmed in Glasgow, I think.   It's based on a novel by Edith Wharton.  And, it's soooo romantic ... and tragic.



I will have to watch it. I like Gillian Anderson. I read the novel years ago...was super into smelly old books (and still am!)
Actually! To bring it full circle, wasn't Winona Ryder in the move version of the Age of Innocence? Of course Daniel Day Lewis as well...
I would love to binge watch a few of these movie adaptations of classic/romantic novels again.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My 10 piece capsule handbag collection started by myh.



I just skimmed though it. It's a fun read!


----------



## rainneday

nicole0612 said:


> Congratulations! This is very exciting news!



Thank you, Nicole


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I just skimmed though it. It's a fun read!



If you haven't read her scarf thread that's really fun too. We totally bonded over those threads and the desire to curate our collections/ wardrobes.


----------



## lulilu

Rainneday, this is the best news we've had on this thread in a while!  Good luck with a smooth move -- and take your time getting settled.  Sounds like an exhausting but super fun experience.


----------



## momasaurus

rainneday said:


> Thank you, PbP, Pirula, Scarf1, MrsOwen and Moma, I am truly touched by your kindness and warm words.
> Scarf1, it is most definitely not a buyers market!  If you have owned for even just 5 years you can sell for at least double what you paid.
> 
> MrsOwen, I cannot wait to start decorating! I used to be a fan of having different wall colors for every room, but after living with other people's color schemes for so long I am yearning for white _everything_.  We are thinking of using tin tiles for the kitchen ceiling, if anyone has experience with these I would love hear about it (something similar to this https://d31eqxppr3nlos.cloudfront.n.../2014/07/white-kitchen-with-ceiling-tiles.jpg, except in white and probably 24x24) .
> Wow, worse than NYC, huh?  I believe it after having lived through it, but still...wow.
> 
> Moma, Thank you  I find so much inspiration in this thread. It will be nice to be able to contribute and get feedback on home decor and design, especially with closets and gardens (the house that we bought has an immense, fecund garden, and I have a black thumb . I have only ever had one plant survive my care--an orchid).
> I'm not sure if it is only local folklore (what is it called? A suburban myth? I know there is a term for this), but tell your friends that I have heard second hand stories of buyers showing up with briefcases full of cash and making offers on the spot. As far as the average buyer, which I think we are, for most properties we were asked to drop all contingencies, offer at least 30% over asking and put in as much cash as we could muster. Even then, someone would come in with a better offer.  Your friends will surely get whatever offer they are hoping for!


One of my fantasies is to be a gardener in the Bay Area with an all-girl team.


----------



## chaneljewel

Congratulations rainneday on your new home.  How exciting!


----------



## Pirula

momasaurus said:


> One of my fantasies is to be a gardener in the Bay Area with an all-girl team.



I'm in!  Pick me!  [emoji255][emoji259][emoji254]


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> One of my fantasies is to be a gardener in the Bay Area with an all-girl team.





Pirula said:


> I'm in!  Pick me!  [emoji255][emoji259][emoji254]


When you form your team, let me know. I have a garden that needs work, LOL!


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My 10 piece capsule handbag collection started by myh.



That's a fun thread! [emoji1]


----------



## cremel

rainneday said:


> I pop on here from time to time to try and catch up, and maybe post if I have anything interesting to share  Well, it made me giggle to see Warhammer mentioned above, I never expected to see that in the H forum. All of my kids are into it, they assemble, paint and play with the figures. It is a very detailed and time consuming hobby! Anyway, I just wanted to let you know that your comment made me smile.
> 
> Also, we finally bought our home. I had mentioned our search months ago, on this thread. It took nearly 2 dozen offers and over one year straight (plus 4 years off and on) to come in 1st (and not backup, if I never hear the word "backup" again it will be too soon). The Bay Area house market is not for the faint of heart, but beyond perseverance,  I believe it takes some luck. We had everything ready, but so did at least 10 other people for every property. Anyway, maybe I will have more time to hang out in the Cafe now that so much of my day won't be consumed by house hunting. Thank you to everyone who let me vent on here & offered advice it was very much appreciated!



Very exciting news Rainneday!! Congratulations!!! I still remember the long 7 months we went through about 8 years back. This is wonderful news! I also live in the Bay Area and I totally understand what it means to compete with 10 people for every property you love. ️[emoji257][emoji322]


----------



## cremel

Some dear dear TPFer sent a PM to me. Thanks for thinking of me. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️I haven't been hanging out in the cafe much lately but I have been missing the cafe a lot. Lots of stuff to do at work and some deliverables are due too. 

And I am going to the hottest city possible in a few weeks for business. That's the sin city in the dessert. [emoji28][emoji28]thinking about the 120F[emoji28]...


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> I lost maybe 8 pounds, maybe 10, but like you, Cordy, I have stuff that is smaller.  Some I can take in, the rest will require 5-10 lb additional loss.   What I am kicking self for is that when I bought the smaller clothes a decade ago, I didn't clearly record what that smaller weight was.   So I don't know how much farther I have to go to wear my smaller stuff.  (as a way of determining how much further I have to tough things out. The doc's office sometimes measured weight w/my shoes on, sometimes off, and they used one of those dorky balance scales (don't know if that's the technical term for it).   The scales with the balancing bar took some time to adjust and sometimes a technician would be patient and sometimes not.
> 
> I practically worn nothing but my birthday suit to a recent-weigh in and was stunned that I weighed -- with day clothes & no shoes --  9 lbs  more than what I weighed at home, lightly dressed.  They have finally gotten digital scales and I'll have to see how well using them corresponds to at-home weight.
> 
> Nowadays, I record all over my sewing patterns that I made a particular garment when I was xxx lbs so I have an idea of where I'm at and how far I have to go.
> 
> Congrats on your weight loss, Cordy.



Congrats to you Cordy for your weight loss! Eagle good job too! 

I am now about 1-2 lbs to my goal! I can fit in my old jeans from before the kids were born. 

The weight loss brought me lots of confidence.  It's a wonderful feeling. People at work and my friends circle started noticing the difference too. [emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Genie27 said:


> I think I finally found a pair of cute not-black low-heel, ankle strap shoes for spring/fall.
> 
> They are final sale, and I bought them online without trying on my correct size. Thankfully they fit perfectly and will be comfortable once broken in.



Love your choice Genie!


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Congrats to you Cordy for your weight loss! Eagle good job too!
> 
> I am now about 1-2 lbs to my goal! I can fit in my old jeans from before the kids were born.
> 
> The weight loss brought me lots of confidence.  It's a wonderful feeling. People at work and my friends circle started noticing the difference too. [emoji1]



That's fabulous cremel! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## cremel

Thank you ppup. 

Sorry I am breaking the current conversation here. Just trying to catch up. 

Have to say I absolutely admire the idea of putting little pearls on your fitted jacket Genie!! That's one beautiful piece!! [emoji106][emoji106]

And Ppup congrats on your stunning  Cartier pieces! Well deserved! ️[emoji106]


----------



## Genie27

Good to see you here, cremel. Congratulations on your weight loss as well. I recall your pictures from your vacation - you looked very slim. 

How did you do it? I find it impossible to lose weight and super easy to gain. I need to lose a few right now, that I gained in the last month. That should take me about 6 months. :/


----------



## cremel

Genie27 said:


> Good to see you here, cremel. Congratulations on your weight loss as well. I recall your pictures from your vacation - you looked very slim.
> 
> How did you do it? I find it impossible to lose weight and super easy to gain. I need to lose a few right now, that I gained in the last month. That should take me about 6 months. :/



Genie! Less calories and more movement! [emoji1] and taking care of two toddlers. I posted a little note when replying Cordy a little while ago and the gist is more or less the same.


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> I am now about 1-2 lbs to my goal! I can fit in my old jeans from before the kids were born.
> 
> The weight loss brought me lots of confidence.  It's a wonderful feeling. People at work and my friends circle started noticing the difference too. [emoji1]



It was obvious that your extra baby pounds were really bothering you, which makes it all the more thrilling for us to applaud your success.   Congrats.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> It was obvious that your extra baby pounds were really bothering you, which makes it all the more thrilling for us to applaud your success.   Congrats.



Thank you! LOL!! You always have your fun way of constructing words which I admire. [emoji7]baby is a 1.5 yr old toddler now... I ran out of execuses. 

As a food lover it's super difficult. I had to be firm on lots of occasions... 

My previous office mate was born heavy and remained that way till she was 33. She joined weight watcher that year and guess what? She is now a size 2/S, total of 40 lbs reduced.  She once told me that since the success of her weight loss she started taking lots of selfies and shared with her family and friends while she wouldn't do so at all in the past.


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> When you form your team, let me know. I have a garden that needs work, LOL!


@Pirula - Look! We already have work!!


----------



## dharma

momasaurus said:


> @Pirula - Look! We already have work!!


Please hire me!! I would be a very punctual employee. Except I kill all plants so maybe I can coil the hoses or something useful.


----------



## dharma

cremel said:


> Thank you! LOL!! You always have your fun way of constructing words which I admire. [emoji7]baby is a 1.5 yr old toddler now... I ran out of execuses.
> 
> As a food lover it's super difficult. I had to be firm on lots of occasions...
> 
> My previous office mate was born heavy and remained that way till she was 33. She joined weight watcher that year and guess what? She is now a size 2/S, total of 40 lbs reduced.  She once told me that since the success of her weight loss she started taking lots of selfies and shared with her family and friends while she wouldn't do so at all in the past.


Congrats, Cremel! Such great news. It really changes your outlook when you feel good about yourself. I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## dharma

rainneday said:


> Thank you very much , Genie! We're pretty excited!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Cordeliere I will do that. We are moving this week, but as soon as I have some downtime I will do my best to paint you an accurate word picture (I love that!).


Congrats, Rainne!! This is huge! Best of luck with the move!


----------



## Genie27

Ah, if I can only curb my craving for chips and chocolate, I suspect I would have less trouble with my weight. I was doing really well with my daily kefir making/drink but my routine got shot.

I don't think my neighbors would like me chasing after their toddlers.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Ah, if I can only curb my craving for chips and chocolate, I suspect I would have less trouble with my weight. I was doing really well with my daily kefir making/drink but my routine got shot.
> 
> I don't think my neighbors would like me chasing after their toddlers.



Too funny. [emoji23]

I just came back from the craft store. I ruined a silk blouse with the laundress soap. It took the dye out. So I'm trying to dye over it in navy. If not the blouse is trashed anyway. Worth a try. But I saw the fabric remnants and bought a bright red one to use as a backdrop to film my clothes. I'm working up the nerve to get started.


----------



## cremel

Genie27 said:


> Ah, if I can only curb my craving for chips and chocolate, I suspect I would have less trouble with my weight. I was doing really well with my daily kefir making/drink but my routine got shot.
> 
> I don't think my neighbors would like me chasing after their toddlers.



LOL!! Please don't "curb your enthusiasm" on chocolates too much. Rumor says dark chocolate could help the heart. Last week four out of six of my secretly stored dark chocolates bars disappeared.  I knew immediately who was guilty. The explanation was " I got hungry in the middle of the night and thought I would like to eat something benefiting my heart."

Genie you look perfectly fine to me in all those beautiful dresses and fitted jackets, not to mention the shoe collection. [emoji39][emoji7]


----------



## Genie27

PbP, You will be surprised how quickly it goes. Try to lay the background fabric flat - folds and creases don't help.

I was lazy and left the hangers on and deleted them in editing


----------



## Genie27

cremel, thank you for the compliment. My face and midsection show my weight and like you, I'm petite, so a few pounds can make a huge difference overall. 

Yes dark chocolate in moderation is good as I can stop after eating one or two pieces. The other milk chocolate stuff is hard to stop after a couple of pieces even when I think it's too sweet.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Thank you.   I know what you mean about weight fluctuations in hours.   About a week ago, I woke up about 3am because I was hungry.   Made a little trip to the bathroom and then weighed myself.   The number was not exciting.   Went back to bed.    Woke up 3 hours later.   Made another little trip to the bathroom and weighed myself again.   2 pounds lighter in 3 hours.   If that is not the definition of water weight, I don't know what is.   And as far as the doctors office, I don't even pay any attention.   The result is more a measure of what time of day the appointment is.
> 
> I know what I used to weigh.   But I don't know if I would be the same size at that weight again.   I suspect that with the loss of muscle mass,  that I would be fluffier and larger at that weight.   But I don't focus on the long goal.   I try the 12 step attitude of one day at a time.


I'm sure that, I too, would be fluffier and larger even if I return to my former "small" size.  (Cordy, you have a marvelous turn of phrase in the term, "fluffier and larger").   
I know what you mean about the weight fluctuations over a period of hours, especially at night.   It's a mysterious and rather annoying process.  And, you are quite right to disregard weigh-in results at the doc's office.   These techs just want to get the weigh-in over and done with and you, the patient, stashed away in exam room and out of their hair.  

I keep looking at measurement charts for smaller sizes to see if I'm coming close.   Not so far.   I really need clothes to be styled a bit oversized so that I can fit into something that I'm really not supposed to.


----------



## Pirula

momasaurus said:


> @Pirula - Look! We already have work!!



Sweet!


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Thank you! LOL!! You always have your fun way of constructing words which I admire. [emoji7]baby is a 1.5 yr old toddler now... I ran out of execuses.
> 
> As a food lover it's super difficult. I had to be firm on lots of occasions...
> 
> My previous office mate was born heavy and remained that way till she was 33. She joined weight watcher that year and guess what? She is now a size 2/S, total of 40 lbs reduced.  She once told me that since the success of her weight loss she started taking lots of selfies and shared with her family and friends while she wouldn't do so at all in the past.



Actually your post from a couple months ago really helped me.   You said that "you ran out of excuses".     Obviously you just said it again, but it was a few months ago that the wisdom of your words hit me.   For me, losing weight always came in second.   Current work is always a priority and i was using food to fuel that priority.    I realized losing weight had to be first.  And if I wasn't able to work as hard, so be it.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I will have to watch it. I like Gillian Anderson. I read the novel years ago...was super into smelly old books (and still am!)
> Actually! To bring it full circle, wasn't Winona Ryder in the move version of the Age of Innocence? Of course Daniel Day Lewis as well...
> I would love to binge watch a few of these movie adaptations of classic/romantic novels again.


Yes, you're absolutely right, Winona and Daniel Day were in the Age of Innocence.   I like the House of Mirth tho b/c it's about this beautiful woman who buys too many clothes in her efforts to attract someone.  (Who does that??????).   And she doesn't marry the rich guy that could afford her, no, she wants the "confirmed bachelor" for a soul mate.  It's all self-defeating and I want to throttle her:  "Don't do that.  Don't go on a cruise in potentially compromising situations."  And she does it anyway.  She is absolutely uncalculating in the way she goes about life when everyone else, friends, enemies, etc. know how to pursue their goals and how to take risks.  [Spoiler Alert here]  I wonder if the book ended the way it did b/c it was too hard for the author to figure out how to "rescue" a self-defeating person from the mess they'd got themselves into.  
Also, Lily Bart, the heroine, has absolutely no luck.  It looks like things might turn around for her but then they don't.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Some dear dear TPFer sent a PM to me. Thanks for thinking of me. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️I haven't been hanging out in the cafe much lately but I have been missing the cafe a lot. Lots of stuff to do at work and some deliverables are due too.
> 
> And I am going to the hottest city possible in a few weeks for business. That's the sin city in the dessert. [emoji28][emoji28]thinking about the 120F[emoji28]...


Phoenix?  Vegas?


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Yes dark chocolate in moderation is good as I can stop after eating one or two pieces. The other milk chocolate stuff is hard to stop after a couple of pieces even when I think it's too sweet.



I am trying to avoid carbs so I stepped away from the chocolate.   But I do remember a few times (pre diet) that I had amazing experiences savoring the chocolate.   Imagine a piece of chocolate crumbled into the little itty bitty pieces.   Then I would savor each little piece, alternating with a sip of tea.   At that rate, it took my half an hour to consume what I would typically inhale in about 30 seconds.   You actually get to the point that you are chocolated out.   You might try that as a way to stop after one or two pieces.  

I am with Cremel.   You look really hot just as you are.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> Phoenix?  Vegas?



Sin city in the dessert sounds like Vegas to me.    

Cremel, we expect a comparative shopping report from all three boutiques.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Congrats to you Cordy for your weight loss! Eagle good job too!
> 
> I am now about 1-2 lbs to my goal! I can fit in my old jeans from before the kids were born.
> 
> The weight loss brought me lots of confidence.  It's a wonderful feeling. People at work and my friends circle started noticing the difference too. [emoji1]


Oh, Cremel, how wonderful!  Congratulations.  Be sure and take some nice selfies and put the on the frig.  I have a slightly better time managing the chocolates and cakes if I envision how I might look as a thinner self.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Too funny. [emoji23]
> 
> I just came back from the craft store. I ruined a silk blouse with the laundress soap. It took the dye out. So I'm trying to dye over it in navy. If not the blouse is trashed anyway. Worth a try. But I saw the fabric remnants and bought a bright red one to use as a backdrop to film my clothes. I'm working up the nerve to get started.


I pre-shrunk some dark mauve linen by washing it in machine in hot water then machine drying.   For some crazy reason the fabric got some blue splotches on it from the detergent.  These were not horribly noticeable b/c the linen was fairly dark, however,  I never saw this sort of thing happen before.  

I had about half-a-yard more fabric than I need for my project so I could cut around the splotches.   How can detergent or soap do this sort of thing?

Interestingly, the linen was starched by the manufacturer and seemed maybe a tad thinly woven.  After washing and drying, the weave of the linen tightened up, so that the fabric looked substantial, not flimsy.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> LOL!! Please don't "curb your enthusiasm" on chocolates too much. Rumor says dark chocolate could help the heart. Last week four out of six of my secretly stored dark chocolates bars disappeared.  I knew immediately who was guilty. The explanation was " I got hungry in the middle of the night and thought I would like to eat something benefiting my heart."
> 
> Genie you look perfectly fine to me in all those beautiful dresses and fitted jackets, not to mention the shoe collection. [emoji39][emoji7]


Genie, ITA with Cremel on both points:   the value of chocolate and your enviable shape.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Thank you! LOL!! You always have your fun way of constructing words which I admire. [emoji7]baby is a 1.5 yr old toddler now... I ran out of execuses.
> 
> As a food lover it's super difficult. I had to be firm on lots of occasions...
> 
> My previous office mate was born heavy and remained that way till she was 33. She joined weight watcher that year and guess what? She is now a size 2/S, total of 40 lbs reduced.  She once told me that since the success of her weight loss she started taking lots of selfies and shared with her family and friends while she wouldn't do so at all in the past.


It was really motivating to take all those selfies once she was losing weight.  That's a brilliant idea.   If I ever get to where I want to be ("just" 10 lb. less than now) I am really going to document it so I don't forget what I looked like when I was thinner.


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Please hire me!! I would be a very punctual employee. Except I kill all plants so maybe I can coil the hoses or something useful.


I kill plants too.  Once someone gave me a cactus/succulent arrangement.   I said, "I wonder what the inside of a cactus looks like."  Picked up scissors and clipped the big cactus in half.  Office mate was aghast, "What'd you do that for?" (He was laughing, too).
BTW, the inside of a cactus is a lot like a cucumber.


----------



## dharma

My chocolate consumption is out of control. Dark only but way too much. Starting at breakfast in my coffee and in my croissant. I think my blood is Angelina's hot cocoa. It's embarrassing.


----------



## arabesques

dharma said:


> My chocolate consumption is out of control. Dark only but way too much. Starting at breakfast in my coffee and in my croissant. I think my blood is Angelina's hot cocoa. It's embarrassing.



I echo everyone on the chocolate crisis. I am at 2 1/5 BARS already today and might be having another before sleep. That's a typical day for me. [emoji4] dieting is impossible; even the idea of being smaller isn't enough to change my habit. That said, I think pasta and breads are the real dangers.


----------



## Cordeliere

arabesques said:


> I echo everyone on the chocolate crisis.* I am at 2 1/5 BARS already today *and might be having another before sleep. That's a typical day for me. [emoji4] dieting is impossible; even the idea of being smaller isn't enough to change my habit. That said, I think pasta and breads are the real dangers.



Boy do I envy you.


----------



## arabesques

Well...maybe I should add...I have a condition with my stomach that doesn't allow me eat actual meals. A chocolate bar is a big meal for me right now--so I am often envious of those who can eat a lovely big salad or entree at a restaurant. So the chocolate is my little happiness.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Sin city in the dessert sounds like Vegas to me.
> 
> Cremel, we expect a comparative shopping report from all three boutiques.



Yes eagle and Cordy, it's Vegas. Shopping ... hmm I was just thinking perhaps I wouldn't go see my SAs over there and just hide the cool hotels and see shows after work.  [emoji4]we will see.


----------



## cremel

dharma said:


> My chocolate consumption is out of control. Dark only but way too much. Starting at breakfast in my coffee and in my croissant. I think my blood is Angelina's hot cocoa. It's embarrassing.



Ha ha ha[emoji1] I should start to understand why DH cannot live without chocolates.  While he was a teen back in France he would eat the Nutella with a spoon in addition to a huge piece of chocolate for his baguette. I actually prefer dark over milk chocolate. Milk chocolates could be too sweet for me.


----------



## rainneday

dharma said:


> Congrats, Rainne!! This is huge! Best of luck with the move!


Thank you very much, Dharma!  
I'm in the midst of it as I type. We already paid rent for this month, so we will be living half here & half at the new house. At least it allows us to take our time moving things over, but my schedule is challenging. There are appliances being delivered, a cleaning crew coming, PG&E has to fix something, but our beds and food are still at our current location. I have a feeling that I am going to wake up once we finally move in & not remember where I am. 



cremel said:


> Very exciting news Rainneday!! Congratulations!!! I still remember the long 7 months we went through about 8 years back. This is wonderful news! I also live in the Bay Area and I totally understand what it means to compete with 10 people for every property you love. ️[emoji257][emoji322]



Thank you, Cremel! Wow, even 8 years ago! Over the past year I kept thinking that things couldn't possibly get more competitive, but I was wrong, every month we had to come up a bit more. Congrats on owning in the Bay Area, it takes some stamina to see it through  So many people that we had met since moving here, have moved on...


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> If you haven't read her scarf thread that's really fun too. We totally bonded over those threads and the desire to curate our collections/ wardrobes.



Oh yes, I did read her scarf thread in the past and found out then how sweet she is  That is an amazing resource and a lot of work that she put in to make that thread.


----------



## FizzyWater

cremel said:


> Ha ha ha[emoji1] I should start to understand why DH cannot live without chocolates.  While he was a teen back in France he would eat the Nutella with a spoon in addition to a huge piece of chocolate for his baguette. I actually prefer dark over milk chocolate. Milk chocolates could be too sweet for me.



My ex-husband's high school was right next to the Dilettante chocolate factory (ok, not French chocolate, but legendary in Seattle) and he told me that he used to buy a 1/2 pound bag of broken chocolate for almost nothing and eat the whole thing at once.  We were in our twenties and even then in awe of a teenage boy's metabolism. 

I didn't have a sweet tooth before I moved to Germany (my cravings tend toward fat and salt) but everything here is sweet, even main dishes, and everyone eats sweets at all hours.   The Germans make up for it by being absurdly athletic, which I'm... not.  Sigh.


----------



## EmileH

MyH doesn't post as much on tpf these days but she says she will update her handbag thread when she has time.

The most I will do is a small square of chocolate a day. Not that it helps me weight issue. I used to love chocolate, but at some point my palate changed and now I crave fruit desserts like tarts or caramel candies. Fortunately neither is readily available to me. My worst temptation is the new help yourself macaron case at Whole Foods. 

My silk blouse has been saved. Be careful of the laundress bar soap for spot cleaning. It's not good on silk.


----------



## momasaurus

arabesques said:


> I echo everyone on the chocolate crisis. I am at 2 1/5 BARS already today and might be having another before sleep. That's a typical day for me. [emoji4] dieting is impossible; even the idea of being smaller isn't enough to change my habit. That said, I think pasta and breads are the real dangers.


My dear, you don't need to be any smaller! Obviously this choco diet is working well for you. Plus, I know you only consume the good stuff. I'm sure high quality choco is better for us than Hershey's, right? But I agree : pasta OR bread. I can live without bread but not without pasta.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> MyH doesn't post as much on tpf these days but she says she will update her handbag thread when she has time.
> 
> The most I will do is a small square of chocolate a day. Not that it helps me weight issue. I used to love chocolate, but at some point my palate changed and now I crave fruit desserts like tarts or caramel candies. Fortunately neither is readily available to me. My worst temptation is the new help yourself macaron case at Whole Foods.
> 
> My silk blouse has been saved. Be careful of the laundress bar soap for spot cleaning. It's not good on silk.


Good to know about the bar soap. I haven't had any problems with the other products. Did you have to dye the blouse?


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Good to know about the bar soap. I haven't had any problems with the other products. Did you have to dye the blouse?



Yes it was navy so I just overdyed the whole blouse in navy.

I use the silk wash and the cashmere wash and haven't had an issue but this little bar of spot cleaner soap is probably a bad idea


----------



## Genie27

Thanks for letting us know about the spot cleaner bar, PbP. 

Thanks for the kind compliments, ladies. I'm not overly overweight, but because I'm so insulin-resistant I keep very careful watch on even the slightest increase. 

And watching what I eat has to be an ongoing active project - when I get stressed, I stop being careful, it just goes up. I still enjoy a variety of fruit/veggies and meat/seafood and treats in moderation. 

My brother just introduced me to quinoa pasta - that may be a good option to sub more protein for carbs. Bread is also another weakness - I never saw a loaf or bun that I didn't love.


----------



## Genie27

Dharma, you put chocolate in your coffee? 

(I almost don't want to learn of such a thing)

Back in the day when I was more watchful, I'd savour a piece of dark chocolate by holding it over a steamy hot drink till it started to melt and then eat it like a popsicle. One piece lasted a very long time.


----------



## EmileH

The quinoa pasta is a great idea genie.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My worst temptation is the new help yourself macaron case at Whole Foods.



I saw that for the first time yesterday.   Isn't that insane.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> I saw that for the first time yesterday.   Isn't that insane.



Evil. Just evil. [emoji23]


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Thanks for letting us know about the spot cleaner bar, PbP.
> 
> Thanks for the kind compliments, ladies. I'm not overly overweight, but because I'm so insulin-resistant I keep very careful watch on even the slightest increase.
> 
> And watching what I eat has to be an ongoing active project - when I get stressed, I stop being careful, it just goes up. I still enjoy a variety of fruit/veggies and meat/seafood and treats in moderation.
> 
> My brother just introduced me to quinoa pasta - that may be a good option to sub more protein for carbs. Bread is also another weakness - I never saw a loaf or bun that I didn't love.


Oh I have to try that quinoa pasta!  I love quinoa in the regular form too.  I like to make it with chicken stock and I throw in some dried cranberries too. 


I am waiting for chocolate to be listed as an essential food group.  Never giving up hope of that! Semi-sweet is my choc drug of choice.  I do find that after eating one piece, the second never tastes quite as good so I try to stop lol!

Has anyone tried dry cleaning spray?  I have used it on things sparingly.


----------



## eagle1002us

arabesques said:


> I echo everyone on the chocolate crisis. I am at 2 1/5 BARS already today and might be having another before sleep. That's a typical day for me. [emoji4] dieting is impossible; even the idea of being smaller isn't enough to change my habit. That said, I think pasta and breads are the real dangers.



How big are these bars, arabesque?   Yesterday the pickings in the cafeteria for lunch were not inspiring so I ate some dark chocolate-covered almonds (by Blue Diamond).  I also ate 5  tiny dark chocolate Hershey bars, each about the size of a thumb.   (I needed caffeine in the chocolate to wake me up).  I have tried eating the almonds for breakfast but nuts are too rich first thing in the am.  They are perfect for the afternoon, however.  Normally, I have 2-3 chocolate bars of this size when at work but I found a couple more stashed in desk and didn't want them to go stale.  (That would have been a crime).

BTW, *@arabesque*, you, like me are a devotee of H silver.   What do you think of the Licol collection from, oh, 2015, and the more recent collections.  Nobody's really posted much new stuff in the H silver thread.   Although I saw a picture of *@cavalla* wearing a narrow collier de chien bangle with another bangle.  It was a nice look I might like to copy.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Dharma, you put chocolate in your coffee?
> 
> (I almost don't want to learn of such a thing)
> 
> Back in the day when I was more watchful, I'd savour a piece of dark chocolate by holding it over a steamy hot drink till it started to melt and then eat it like a popsicle. One piece lasted a very long time.


I have some Hershey's cocoa -- putting it in coffee sounds like a marvelous idea.  
A chocolate popsicle!    

(Ivanka ***** posted around Memorial Day that champagne popsicles were wonderful).  Each to their own.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Oh I have to try that quinoa pasta!  I love quinoa in the regular form too.  I like to make it with chicken stock and I throw in some dried cranberries too.
> 
> 
> I am waiting for chocolate to be listed as an essential food group.  Never giving up hope of that! Semi-sweet is my choc drug of choice.  I do find that after eating one piece, the second never tastes quite as good so I try to stop lol!
> 
> Has anyone tried dry cleaning spray?  I have used it on things sparingly.


I notice that the 2nd piece of chocolate and ensuing pieces never come up to the tastiness of the first.  (Unless, perhaps, vanilla ice cream is added).  But I keep chasing the experience.   If I could just take one bite of dessert and be satisfied with that  . . . I don't know how people do that.


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> Oh yes, I did read her scarf thread in the past and found out then how sweet she is  That is an amazing resource and a lot of work that she put in to make that thread.



Yes it's a great thread Myh put together. I went through that thread upon ppup' post here.[emoji106]


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> I notice that the 2nd piece of chocolate and ensuing pieces never come up to the tastiness of the first.  (Unless, perhaps, vanilla ice cream is added).  But I keep chasing the experience.   If I could just take one bite of dessert and be satisfied with that  . . . I don't know how people do that.


If we all stopped at just one bite of something special, we wouldn't be discussing dieting on this thread!  Self control is very difficult.  I am always in awe of people who know exactly when to stop.


----------



## cavalla

eagle1002us said:


> How big are these bars, arabesque?   Yesterday the pickings in the cafeteria for lunch were not inspiring so I ate some dark chocolate-covered almonds (by Blue Diamond).  I also ate 5  tiny dark chocolate Hershey bars, each about the size of a thumb.   (I needed caffeine in the chocolate to wake me up).  I have tried eating the almonds for breakfast but nuts are too rich first thing in the am.  They are perfect for the afternoon, however.  Normally, I have 2-3 chocolate bars of this size when at work but I found a couple more stashed in desk and didn't want them to go stale.  (That would have been a crime).
> 
> BTW, *@arabesque*, you, like me are a devotee of H silver.   What do you think of the Licol collection from, oh, 2015, and the more recent collections.  Nobody's really posted much new stuff in the H silver thread.   Although I saw a picture of *@cavalla* wearing a narrow collier de chien bangle with another bangle.  It was a nice look I might like to copy.


----------



## nicole0612

I would love some ideas for a new belt. I mostly would like it for dresses since I don't wear pants much.

This is what I want:
1. Branded is fine but I just don't want the buckle to be a big H or CC etc. 
2. It has to actually work as a belt, not just a jewelry decoration.
3. Not prone to snagging clothes (e.g chain belts)
4. Works with dresses and skirts
5. Not a huge prominent buckle such as 80's revival style. 

Thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

Not to change the subject from chocolate 
I usually add 1-2 tsp of dark cocoa powder to my coffee in the morning and that does the trick!


----------



## EmileH

It's purple week in my garden


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I would love some ideas for a new belt. I mostly would like it for dresses since I don't wear pants much.
> 
> This is what I want:
> 1. Branded is fine but I just don't want the buckle to be a big H or CC etc.
> 2. It has to actually work as a belt, not just a jewelry decoration.
> 3. Not prone to snagging clothes (e.g chain belts)
> 4. Works with dresses and skirts
> 5. Not a huge prominent buckle such as 80's revival style.
> 
> Thanks!



How about a Kelly belt?

If it's too iconic: I saw a drag belt in Paris. I should have bought it. It had a clasp like a drag bag but was made the same as a Kelly belt. It was very contemporary, architectural and a but industrial looking but pretty.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> I have some Hershey's cocoa -- putting it in coffee sounds like a marvelous idea.  A chocolate popsicle!     (Ivanka ***** posted around Memorial Day that champagne popsicles were wonderful).  Each to their own.



That's the only way DH will drink coffee--if it's in the form of a mocha latte.  He mixes a small amount, maybe a teaspoon, of unsweetened cocoa and a few teaspoons of Splenda, a shot of espresso, and steamed/foamed milk.  They are good cold too.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's purple week in my garden
> 
> View attachment 3768694
> View attachment 3768698
> View attachment 3768699
> View attachment 3768700



These are gorgeous. What is the name of the first flower? It is so romantic looking.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> These are gorgeous. What is the name of the first flower? It is so romantic looking.



I forget. It opens into big hibiscus looking flowers at night then closes in the day time. I'll find out.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> How about a Kelly belt?
> 
> If it's too iconic: I saw a drag belt in Paris. I should have bought it. It had a clasp like a drag bag but was made the same as a Kelly belt. It was very contemporary, architectural and a but industrial looking but pretty.



The drag belt is a perfect idea. I didn't know of it, but this sounds great for my needs. Thanks PbP!


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> The drag belt is a perfect idea. I didn't know of it, but this sounds great for my needs. Thanks PbP!



I haven't seen any in the US and my local SA hasn't heard of it. So I hope it's available here .


----------



## lulilu

nicole0612 said:


> These are gorgeous. What is the name of the first flower? It is so romantic looking.



It may be called a Rose of Sharon.


----------



## nicole0612

lulilu said:


> It may be called a Rose of Sharon.



I actually know a woman with this name


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I haven't seen any in the US and my local SA hasn't heard of it. So I hope it's available here .



In that case I would welcome more ideas


----------



## EmileH

Oh yes I think that's it thanks


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> In that case I would welcome more ideas



I'll ask the Madison SA and report back


----------



## Genie27

I bought a Kelly belt for dresses - bleu Zanzibar with GHW. Have not worn it yet.

PbP, the first time I heard that name Rose of Sharon, it was a character in Grapes of Wrath - "Rosasharn"

Ive never actually seen one before or known what it looks like.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Not to change the subject from chocolate
> I usually add 1-2 tsp of dark cocoa powder to my coffee in the morning and that does the trick!


Thank you, Nicole!   I heard of some nutritionist saying dark cocoa powder could be added to Greek yoghurt but I don't eat that stuff.  DH got the powder nonetheless.   So now I know how to use it!
I just added cinnamon to my coffee and had to add sweetener as well.   It's not bad but this cocoa powder addition will be much tastier!


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> That's the only way DH will drink coffee--if it's in the form of a mocha latte.  He mixes a small amount, maybe a teaspoon, of unsweetened cocoa and a few teaspoons of Splenda, a shot of espresso, and steamed/foamed milk.  They are good cold too.


I'm in heaven!  Thank you prepster!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I forget. It opens into big hibiscus looking flowers at night then closes in the day time. I'll find out.


Looks like phlox.


----------



## rainneday

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's purple week in my garden
> 
> View attachment 3768694
> View attachment 3768698
> View attachment 3768699
> View attachment 3768700


 I love ^^

I want to chime in on the chocolate discussion, one of my favorite bars is
	

		
			
		

		
	



Also,
	

		
			
		

		
	



Today DH brought me this one:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 which may be a bit too sweet for me, I say "may be" because I ate half of it anyway.
Hands down these are the best I have had as far as a chocolate product that is "good" for you and tastes amazing:



I usually eat a few pieces a day, it helps when the mild blues and is an inexpensive and simple way to reward myself.

Also...has anyone in the cafe shopped at Matches Fashion? I ordered a couple of dresses from them today & I would love to hear how your experience went. I know their packaging is supposed to be impressive & I am a sucker for packaging.

I hope you all are having a lovely week so far!


----------



## nicole0612

rainneday said:


> I love ^^
> 
> I want to chime in on the chocolate discussion, one of my favorite bars is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768850
> 
> Also,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768851
> 
> Today DH brought me this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which may be a bit too sweet for me, I say "may be" because I ate half of it anyway.
> Hands down these are the best I have had as far as a chocolate product that is "good" for you and tastes amazing:
> View attachment 3768853
> 
> 
> I usually eat a few pieces a day, it helps when the mild blues and is an inexpensive and simple way to reward myself.
> 
> Also...has anyone in the cafe shopped at Matches Fashion? I ordered a couple of dresses from them today & I would love to hear how your experience went. I know their packaging is supposed to be impressive & I am a sucker for packaging.
> 
> I hope you all are having a lovely week so far!



The first one looks really great! Probably the packaging/marketing, simple and clean.
I have ordered from Matches, it's expensive! However, they have some hard to find items. I have been pleased so far.


----------



## rainneday

Genie27 said:


> PbP, the first time I heard that name Rose of Sharon, it was a character in Grapes of Wrath - "Rosasharn"
> 
> Ive never actually seen one before or known what it looks like.





lulilu said:


> It may be called a Rose of Sharon.



One of my favorite books & literary characters, how wonderful to see the beautiful flower with this name. Thank you for sharing that information


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you, Nicole!   I heard of some nutritionist saying dark cocoa powder could be added to Greek yoghurt but I don't eat that stuff.  DH got the powder nonetheless.   So now I know how to use it!
> I just added cinnamon to my coffee and had to add sweetener as well.   It's not bad but this cocoa powder addition will be much tastier!



I love cinnamon and add it to everything; but prefer the interest value it adds to savory foods, especially stews, curries and chicken dishes. Cinnamon in coffee tastes pretty bitter I've found, and does not dissolve so there is a grainy mouthfeel (unless you are drinking Turkish/Greek coffee that is already grainy). Cocoa powder blends much better. If you try the recipe of prepster's DH let us know what you think


----------



## rainneday

nicole0612 said:


> The first one looks really great! Probably the packaging/marketing, simple and clean.
> I have ordered from Matches, it's expensive! However, they have some hard to find items. I have been pleased so far.



I agree, the packaging is what first drew me to it, it was on the way top shelf at Whole Foods. It almost tastes like hot chocolate...there used to be an Icelandic brand that tasted _exactly_ like hot chocolate but I can't find it anymore. 

I'm glad to hear that ^ they said 1-3 days for delivery so hopefully it will be on time (before we move out). They're having a sale right now + free shipping and no tax to the US, I didn't even browse the non-sale section  I was feeling a bit pent-up after trying to not spend any money over the last few weeks, plus this has been the hottest summer I can remember for this area. The summer dress section of my wardrobe was lacking.


----------



## nicole0612

rainneday said:


> I agree, the packaging is what first drew me to it, it was on the way top shelf at Whole Foods. It almost tastes like hot chocolate...there used to be an Icelandic brand that tasted _exactly_ like hot chocolate but I can't find it anymore.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that ^ they said 1-3 days for delivery so hopefully it will be on time (before we move out). They're having a sale right now + free shipping and no tax to the US, I didn't even browse the non-sale section  I was feeling a bit pent-up after trying to not spend any money over the last few weeks, plus this has been the hottest summer I can remember for this area. The summer dress section of my wardrobe was lacking.



I thought I had seen that at Whole Foods!
My husband always teases me because he always wants to go out to eat and I never do. He says, "You only want to go to your favorite restaurant [Whole Foods]".
Hope your dress(es) arrive in time!


----------



## rainneday

nicole0612 said:


> I thought I had seen that at Whole Foods!
> My husband always teases me because he always wants to go out to eat and I never do. He says, "You only want to go to your favorite restaurant [Whole Foods]".
> Hope your dress(es) arrive in time!



Bahaha...that sounds a lot like me and my kids! We have so many food allergies and aversions that the salad bar at WF is our ideal place to eat when we are all together. I mean...it's not really just a "salad" bar, plus they have the ready made food behind the counter. It qualifies as a restaurant IMHO 
Thank you! I will post pics here once they arrive.


----------



## nicole0612

rainneday said:


> Bahaha...that sounds a lot like me and my kids! We have so many food allergies and aversions that the salad bar at WF is our ideal place to eat when we are all together. I mean...it's not really just a "salad" bar, plus they have the ready made food behind the counter. It qualifies as a restaurant IMHO
> Thank you! I will post pics here once they arrive.



1000%! I totally agree.

Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## rainneday

nicole0612 said:


> 1000%! I totally agree.
> 
> Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## Pirula

nicole0612 said:


> I would love some ideas for a new belt. I mostly would like it for dresses since I don't wear pants much.
> 
> This is what I want:
> 1. Branded is fine but I just don't want the buckle to be a big H or CC etc.
> 2. It has to actually work as a belt, not just a jewelry decoration.
> 3. Not prone to snagging clothes (e.g chain belts)
> 4. Works with dresses and skirts
> 5. Not a huge prominent buckle such as 80's revival style.
> 
> Thanks!



Judith Lieber and Nancy Gonzalez make some beautiful belts.  They're good with pants but since they're usually on the feminine side, they're perfect for dresses.


----------



## rainneday

This just popped up in my email and I thought the Cafe would be amused by it: https://www.airbnb.com/night-at/paris-catacombs?locale=en 
Not for me  Nope. 
I did find the Paris Catacombs very interesting when I saw them as a child, I never made a point to go back as an adult, I've grown more sensitive with age.


----------



## prepster

lulilu said:


> It may be called a Rose of Sharon.



That's a prettier name than Hibiscus Syriacus.  They are so nice in a garden because they often will bloom in late summer when everything else in many places is starting to look tired and bedraggled from the heat.  We have one that we forced from bush form to tree form.  It looked a little weird for a few years, but it makes a nice small tree.



eagle1002us said:


> Thank you, Nicole!   I heard of some nutritionist saying dark cocoa powder could be added to Greek yoghurt but I don't eat that stuff.  DH got the powder nonetheless.   So now I know how to use it!
> I just added cinnamon to my coffee and had to add sweetener as well.   It's not bad but this cocoa powder addition will be much tastier!



Have you heard anything about cinnamon having a positive effect on blood sugar?  A friend did a whole health assessment at a teaching hospital and the doc that did it recommended they take cinnamon.  I thought that was interesting.



nicole0612 said:


> I thought I had seen that at Whole Foods!
> My husband always teases me because he always wants to go out to eat and I never do. He says, "You only want to go to your favorite restaurant [Whole Foods]".
> Hope your dress(es) arrive in time!





rainneday said:


> Bahaha...that sounds a lot like me and my kids! We have so many food allergies and aversions that the salad bar at WF is our ideal place to eat when we are all together. I mean...it's not really just a "salad" bar, plus they have the ready made food behind the counter. It qualifies as a restaurant IMHO
> Thank you! I will post pics here once they arrive.



My current WF addiction is the Sushi rolls they make with just avocado and cucumber.  They roll them with the rice on the outside, and then lightly roll them in sesame seeds.  It makes me want to learn to do Sushi.  But I'm afraid I couldn't make them look as pretty.



rainneday said:


> I love ^^
> 
> I want to chime in on the chocolate discussion, one of my favorite bars is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768850
> 
> Also,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768851
> 
> Today DH brought me this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which may be a bit too sweet for me, I say "may be" because I ate half of it anyway.
> Hands down these are the best I have had as far as a chocolate product that is "good" for you and tastes amazing:
> View attachment 3768853
> 
> 
> I usually eat a few pieces a day, it helps when the mild blues and is an inexpensive and simple way to reward myself.
> 
> Also...has anyone in the cafe shopped at Matches Fashion? I ordered a couple of dresses from them today & I would love to hear how your experience went. I know their packaging is supposed to be impressive & I am a sucker for packaging.
> 
> I hope you all are having a lovely week so far!



Thanks SO much for the great recommendations!


----------



## EmileH

Oh yes. I love these rolls. They come with the great peanut sauce. You guys are making me hungry.


----------



## Cordeliere

rainneday said:


> I love ^^
> 
> I want to chime in on the chocolate discussion, one of my favorite bars is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768850
> 
> Also,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768851
> 
> Today DH brought me this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which may be a bit too sweet for me, I say "may be" because I ate half of it anyway.
> Hands down these are the best I have had as far as a chocolate product that is "good" for you and tastes amazing:
> View attachment 3768853
> 
> !



OMG!   This is chocolate porn!


----------



## prepster

rainneday said:


> I love ^^
> 
> I want to chime in on the chocolate discussion, one of my favorite bars is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768850
> 
> Also,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768851
> 
> Today DH brought me this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which may be a bit too sweet for me, I say "may be" because I ate half of it anyway.
> Hands down these are the best I have had as far as a chocolate product that is "good" for you and tastes amazing:
> View attachment 3768853
> 
> 
> I usually eat a few pieces a day, it helps when the mild blues and is an inexpensive and simple way to reward myself.
> 
> Also...has anyone in the cafe shopped at Matches Fashion? I ordered a couple of dresses from them today & I would love to hear how your experience went. I know their packaging is supposed to be impressive & I am a sucker for packaging.
> 
> I hope you all are having a lovely week so far!





nicole0612 said:


> The first one looks really great! Probably the packaging/marketing, simple and clean.
> I have ordered from Matches, it's expensive! However, they have some hard to find items. I have been pleased so far.



If you go to the site, click on the picture that says "House Style" with the picture of Chatsworth.  There is a terrific video about a major exhibition sponsored by Gucci, with clothing discovered at Chatsworth.  500 years of fashion.  It looks fantastic.

Edit:  Here's the link... http://www.matchesfashion.com/us/wo...rt-house-style-at-chatsworth-house-exhibition


----------



## prepster

Also, please note that Lady Burlington does not have on one stitch of makeup on.  Nothing.  Not no-make-up make-up, not a little mascara or lipgloss, nada.  I am very impressed with this way of thinking and wish I could do it.  It seems to be a very upper-upper English thing to do.  Of course I suppose it helps to be, you know, flawless.


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> Also, please note that Lady Burlington does not have on one stitch of makeup on.  Nothing.  Not no-make-up make-up, not a little mascara or lipgloss, nada.  I am very impressed with this way of thinking and wish I could do it.  It seems to be a very upper-upper English thing to do.  Of course I suppose it helps to be, you know, flawless.



She was wearing eye liner, mascara, blush and lipstick.  If you go farther into the video and stop it, you can see the make-up.


----------



## nicole0612

Pirula said:


> Judith Lieber and Nancy Gonzalez make some beautiful belts.  They're good with pants but since they're usually on the feminine side, they're perfect for dresses.



This is a great idea. This will be like jewelry as a belt. This is will be lovely with plain black dresses. 
I can find an understated belt for dresses with embellishments.


----------



## nicole0612

rainneday said:


> This just popped up in my email and I thought the Cafe would be amused by it: https://www.airbnb.com/night-at/paris-catacombs?locale=en
> Not for me  Nope.
> I did find the Paris Catacombs very interesting when I saw them as a child, I never made a point to go back as an adult, I've grown more sensitive with age.



Oh there is no way! I would have the creeps for the rest of my life.


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> That's a prettier name than Hibiscus Syriacus.  They are so nice in a garden because they often will bloom in late summer when everything else in many places is starting to look tired and bedraggled from the heat.  We have one that we forced from bush form to tree form.  It looked a little weird for a few years, but it makes a nice small tree.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard anything about cinnamon having a positive effect on blood sugar?  A friend did a whole health assessment at a teaching hospital and the doc that did it recommended they take cinnamon.  I thought that was interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current WF addiction is the Sushi rolls they make with just avocado and cucumber.  They roll them with the rice on the outside, and then lightly roll them in sesame seeds.  It makes me want to learn to do Sushi.  But I'm afraid I couldn't make them look as pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks SO much for the great recommendations!



Yes, I have heard about the effect of cinnamon on blood sugar, but it is minimal. Like most "natural" cures, the effect is either minimal or the dose must be much higher than what a person would typically eat (therefore the multi billion dollar natural supplement industry...a few gems that really work, but there is no regulation so you never know what you will get).

I learned how to make sushi and used to be quite good at it! I had a Japanese BF I college and he taught me. Later on I brushed up on my skills with a sushi "cooking" class. Of course I still go out for sushi; my skills aren't comparable to an actual chef!


----------



## arabesques

eagle1002us said:


> How big are these bars, arabesque?   Yesterday the pickings in the cafeteria for lunch were not inspiring so I ate some dark chocolate-covered almonds (by Blue Diamond).  I also ate 5  tiny dark chocolate Hershey bars, each about the size of a thumb.   (I needed caffeine in the chocolate to wake me up).  I have tried eating the almonds for breakfast but nuts are too rich first thing in the am.  They are perfect for the afternoon, however.  Normally, I have 2-3 chocolate bars of this size when at work but I found a couple more stashed in desk and didn't want them to go stale.  (That would have been a crime).
> 
> BTW, *@arabesque*, you, like me are a devotee of H silver.   What do you think of the Licol collection from, oh, 2015, and the more recent collections.  Nobody's really posted much new stuff in the H silver thread.   Although I saw a picture of *@cavalla* wearing a narrow collier de chien bangle with another bangle.  It was a nice look I might like to copy.



Eagle,  Chocolate and Silver—two delicious and luxurious topics.  

The chocolate bars are the usual size, between 85 and 100 grams.  I always have a hoard of chocolate at the ready (when Whole Foods has a sale of a brand I like, I buy, buy, buy)—so now I'm wondering if I need to worry about the bars going stale!  Oh no...must eat more. 

On H silver.  I adore the Licol collection (have the earrings and ring) and the Mors de Brides that followed, but the recent collections have not moved me.  I have a list of older pieces I might acquire, but I also recognize I have "enough."  I'm in Paris for a few more weeks and trying to decide if now is the time for a couple...the prices are so much better here than in the states.


----------



## cremel

rainneday said:


> Thank you, Cremel! Wow, even 8 years ago! Over the past year I kept thinking that things couldn't possibly get more competitive, but I was wrong, every month we had to come up a bit more. Congrats on owning in the Bay Area, it takes some stamina to see it through  So many people that we had met since moving here, have moved on...



It's a LOT of work to move. Good luck and take it easy. And probably it's the best opportunity for you to clean up unused stuff.  

Congrats again! PM me if you want to meet up to talk about bags!! A new Hermes boutique will be opened in Stanford!! [emoji1]

I won't move out of the area any time soon. My 3 yr old is going to a good French preschool here which is not very easy to find.


----------



## FizzyWater

nicole0612 said:


> I would love some ideas for a new belt. I mostly would like it for dresses since I don't wear pants much.
> 
> This is what I want:
> 1. Branded is fine but I just don't want the buckle to be a big H or CC etc.
> 2. It has to actually work as a belt, not just a jewelry decoration.
> 3. Not prone to snagging clothes (e.g chain belts)
> 4. Works with dresses and skirts
> 5. Not a huge prominent buckle such as 80's revival style.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, it sounds like you've gotten some great suggestions, but I wanted to rave about the Mors belt kit from H.  I stalked it on the US site for months, tried to order it but didn't see their followup mail fast enough for the order to go through, it's not on the EU site... then walked into the Hamburg store and they had it, in my size, in noir/rouge grenat!  (and at about 2/3 the US price, yay.)

It's totally sturdy, but looks like jewelry to me, and it's definitely H without a big logo. http://usa.hermes.com/woman/belts/belt-kits/24-mm/u-beltkit-24-61093.html


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, I have heard about the effect of cinnamon on blood sugar, but it is minimal. Like most "natural" cures, the effect is either minimal or the dose must be much higher than what a person would typically eat (therefore the multi billion dollar natural supplement industry...a few gems that really work, but there is no regulation so you never know what you will get).
> 
> I learned how to make sushi and used to be quite good at it! I had a Japanese BF I college and he taught me. Later on I brushed up on my skills with a sushi "cooking" class. Of course I still go out for sushi; my skills aren't comparable to an actual chef!



Thank you for this Nicole. It's rare that I hear such sanity. If I have one more person quote Suzanne Somers to me I might have to retire. [emoji23] (Not that you were doing anything like that prepster with your cinnamon question.)


----------



## Mindi B

I am a Matches Fashion devotee.  For designers based in the EU, I've found that Matches' pricing is often cheaper than US-based retailers.  And for purchases under $800 (IIRC) they don't charge duty!  For larger purchases you can prepay duty (which I HIGHLY recommend, because when I screwed up once and let US customs bill me, they charged about twice what Matches would have).
Also, free, FAST shipping to US.  Also also, free returns to the UK!
And, yes, pretty boxes.
So, I give 'em a , clearly.
Let us know what ya think!


----------



## Pirula

rainneday said:


> This just popped up in my email and I thought the Cafe would be amused by it: https://www.airbnb.com/night-at/paris-catacombs?locale=en
> Not for me  Nope.
> I did find the Paris Catacombs very interesting when I saw them as a child, I never made a point to go back as an adult, I've grown more sensitive with age.



Omg my DS would love this!  Heck me too!  I'm a little claustrophobic but managed the catacombs just fine.  Very surprised.  The air was thinner for sure though.


----------



## prepster

gracekelly said:


> She was wearing eye liner, mascara, blush and lipstick.  If you go farther into the video and stop it, you can see the make-up.



Really!  You have an eagle eye!  Lol!  She looks totally naked (in the facial sense) to me.  Well I feel better now.    I'm going to watch it again and see if I can spot it.  That looks like such a great exhibition, I really need to get over there and see it.  I love how everything is displayed.  I'd especially like to see the wedding dresses.


----------



## prepster

Oh my gosh you are right!  It is so faint and sheer.  I need to start doing my makeup like this.  It has such a confident look, like, "This is me, deal with it."  Lol!


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> Really!  You have an eagle eye!  Lol!  She looks totally naked (in the facial sense) to me.  Well I feel better now.    I'm going to watch it again and see if I can spot it.  That looks like such a great exhibition, I really need to get over there and see it.  I love how everything is displayed.  I'd especially like to see the wedding dresses.



I'll go with you!  The entire family is very interesting especially the late Duchess who was a Mitford sister. Kathleen (Kick)  Kennedy (JFK's sister) could have been the Duchess if her husband had not been killed during the war.  Mitford was married to the second son who then inherited the title.   Mitford was very good at running and improving the estate and developed businesses, like their cheeses, that have done very well.  Money is always an issue for these families even though it would not seem so.  That being said, she managed to have quite a collection of great couture clothing.  

When the fashion mags do a layout with actresses supposedly wearing no make-up, even that has proven to be a sham.  Their idea of no make-up is no false eye lashes!  In fact, the mascara adverts have now been putting the disclaimer on the ads that the lashes have been artificially enhanced.


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> Oh my gosh you are right!  It is so faint and sheer.  I need to start doing my makeup like this.  It has such a confident look, like, "This is me, deal with it."  Lol!


It is truly the 'natural " look.  She had the opportunity to learn from the best as an editor of Bazaar.


----------



## prepster

gracekelly said:


> I'll go with you!  The entire family is very interesting especially the late Duchess who was a Mitford sister. Kathleen (Kick)  Kennedy (JFK's sister) could have been the Duchess if her husband had not been killed during the war.  Mitford was married to the second son who then inherited the title.   Mitford was very good at running and improving the estate and developed businesses, like their cheeses, that have done very well.  Money is always an issue for these families even though it would not seem so.  That being said, she managed to have quite a collection of great couture clothing.
> 
> When the fashion mags do a layout with actresses supposedly wearing no make-up, even that has proven to be a sham.  Their idea of no make-up is no false eye lashes!  In fact, the mascara adverts have now been putting the disclaimer on the ads that the lashes have been artificially enhanced.



So who is Stella Tennant married to then?


----------



## prepster

gracekelly said:


> It is truly the 'natural " look.  She had the opportunity to learn from the best as an editor of Bazaar.



Ohhhhh.  Aha!


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> So who is Stella Tennant married to then?


Stella is married to a guy who is a former male model who then went back to school and became a chiropractor.  She is a granddaughter of the former Duke and Duchess.  She has the connection, not her husband.


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> Ohhhhh.  Aha!



It is harder to look like you are wearing no make-up and easy to pile it on!


----------



## prepster

gracekelly said:


> I'll go with you!  The entire family is very interesting especially the late Duchess who was a Mitford sister. Kathleen (Kick)  Kennedy (JFK's sister) could have been the Duchess if her husband had not been killed during the war.  Mitford was married to the second son who then inherited the title.   Mitford was very good at running and improving the estate and developed businesses, like their cheeses, that have done very well.  Money is always an issue for these families even though it would not seem so.  That being said, she managed to have quite a collection of great couture clothing.
> 
> When the fashion mags do a layout with actresses supposedly wearing no make-up, even that has proven to be a sham.  Their idea of no make-up is no false eye lashes!  In fact, the mascara adverts have now been putting the disclaimer on the ads that the lashes have been artificially enhanced.



I liked Nancy Mitford, and have read her books.  That was one crazy bunch of sisters.  

I saw that Kick Kennedy married one of the Cavendish boys and that he was killed just almost at the end of the war.  Very sad.  But I think she died in a plane crash shortly after too.  I watched a special on Chatsworth on Netflix.  What an amazing house.


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> I liked Nancy Mitford, and have read her books.  That was one crazy bunch of sisters.
> 
> I saw that Kick Kennedy married one of the Cavendish boys and that he was killed just almost at the end of the war.  Very sad.  But I think she died in a plane crash shortly after too.  I watched a special on Chatsworth on Netflix.  What an amazing house.


Yes that is what happened and her mother never forgave her and refused to attend her funeral. Her father was the only family member to attend.   When Kick died, there was the issue of where she could be buried.  The Cavendish family came to the rescue with the graceful solution of putting her to rest next to her husband Billy Hartington (Cavendish).  I think that was so nice of them to do that when her own family was sticking to the hard line that she had not married a Catholic and had agreed to raise the children as Protestants.  I read just recently that JFK made a non-publicized trip to her grave when he was in England on a Presidential trip.


----------



## Pirula

prepster said:


> I liked Nancy Mitford, and have read her books.  That was one crazy bunch of sisters.
> 
> I saw that Kick Kennedy married one of the Cavendish boys and that he was killed just almost at the end of the war.  Very sad.  But I think she died in a plane crash shortly after too.  I watched a special on Chatsworth on Netflix.  What an amazing house.



Love Nancy Mitford's books!  [emoji122]. They're so funny.  I loved her comment on one sister's (or was it an aunt?  Anyway) goings on and how DRAHMA it was and she compared it to a tragic opera and called it "La Triviata."

Excuse me while crack up!  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## prepster

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, I have heard about the effect of cinnamon on blood sugar, but it is minimal. Like most "natural" cures, the effect is either minimal or the dose must be much higher than what a person would typically eat (therefore the multi billion dollar natural supplement industry...a few gems that really work, but there is no regulation so you never know what you will get).
> 
> I learned how to make sushi and used to be quite good at it! I had a Japanese BF I college and he taught me. Later on I brushed up on my skills with a sushi "cooking" class. Of course I still go out for sushi; my skills aren't comparable to an actual chef!



Lol!  True.  That seems to be the way it goes.  It sounds like some studies have found an improvement in blood sugar (and LDL cholesterol), and other studies have not.  Which I suppose makes sense since there are differences in varieties of cinnamon, extraction methods, patients studied, etc.   I always find these things fascinating though.  It's nice to see so many researchers looking in the natural world for cures.  They have found so many in the Amazon and apparently there are still thousands of promising plants there that have been used successfully by native people that have not been studied yet.

I read Elizabeth Gilbert's book, _The Signature of All Things_ (which was terrific) and that led me to a book about the story of Aspirin.  The author follows the story of Aspirin from ancient Egypt through its mainstream development.  We apparently take billions of Aspirin tablets a year but they didn't even entirely understand how Aspirin worked until 1971.  Fascinating stuff.  (Yes, I'm a  total nerd!)


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I love cinnamon and add it to everything; but prefer the interest value it adds to savory foods, especially stews, curries and chicken dishes. Cinnamon in coffee tastes pretty bitter I've found, and does not dissolve so there is a grainy mouthfeel (unless you are drinking Turkish/Greek coffee that is already grainy). Cocoa powder blends much better. If you try the recipe of prepster's DH let us know what you think


Seeing that the extra dark cocoa powder is only 10 cal/tbsp, I put a healthy tbsp in my small McD's coffee plus 3 splenda packets.   It wasn't bad.   The coffee did not have a strong chocolate flavor but it was enough to nip the desire for further chocolate temptations (e.g., thumb-sized semi-sweet Hershey bars) in the bud.   I might get a larger coffee and play around with more powder and maybe some milk.
ITA with you, NIcole, that cinnamon in coffee is bitter.   I did add some cinnamon to the Cinnamon Life cereal I tend to eat for breakfast and it intensified the flavor of cinnamon as expected.   (I really want to eat Count Chocula but so far have refrained from getting it).  

Never thought of putting cinnamon in stews, curries, and chicken dishes.  This thread is a fountain of culinary inspiration.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> That's a prettier name than Hibiscus Syriacus.  They are so nice in a garden because they often will bloom in late summer when everything else in many places is starting to look tired and bedraggled from the heat.  We have one that we forced from bush form to tree form.  It looked a little weird for a few years, but it makes a nice small tree.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard anything about cinnamon having a positive effect on blood sugar?  A friend did a whole health assessment at a teaching hospital and the doc that did it recommended they take cinnamon.  I thought that was interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current WF addiction is the *Sushi rolls they make with just avocado and cucumber.  They roll them with the rice on the outside, and then lightly roll them in sesame seeds*.  It makes me want to learn to do Sushi.  But I'm afraid I couldn't make them look as pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks SO much for the great recommendations!


Sounds kinda like California rolls only with surimi (faux crabmeat) subbing for the cukes.  I have never gotten peanut sauce with these, just soy sauce.  Peanut sauce sounds very, very good.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> I am a Matches Fashion devotee.  For designers based in the EU, I've found that Matches' pricing is often cheaper than US-based retailers.  And for purchases under $800 (IIRC) they don't charge duty!  For larger purchases you can prepay duty (which I HIGHLY recommend, because when I screwed up once and let US customs bill me, they charged about twice what Matches would have).
> Also, free, FAST shipping to US.  Also also, free returns to the UK!
> And, yes, pretty boxes.
> So, I give 'em a , clearly.
> Let us know what ya think!


I got a watch from Wolf & Badger this winter and they sent it in a very nice sizable box with a lid which easily accommodates other small things.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I'll go with you!  The entire family is very interesting especially the late Duchess who was a Mitford sister. Kathleen (Kick)  Kennedy (JFK's sister) could have been the Duchess if her husband had not been killed during the war.  Mitford was married to the second son who then inherited the title.   Mitford was very good at running and improving the estate and developed businesses, like their cheeses, that have done very well.  Money is always an issue for these families even though it would not seem so.  That being said, she managed to have quite a collection of great couture clothing.
> 
> When the fashion mags do a layout with actresses supposedly wearing no make-up, even that has proven to be a sham.  Their idea of no make-up is no false eye lashes!  In fact, the mascara adverts have now been putting the disclaimer on the ads that the lashes have been artificially enhanced.


I am kinda fascinated by Unity Mitford, the sister that became a Hitler groupie then shot herself when war broke out.   David Pryce-Jones wrote a good bio of her which I used to reread every now and then.   Crushes can do such a lot of damage to inexperienced, impressionable young girls.
I tried to read Love in a Cold Climate and didn't get very far.  I had A Dance to the Music of Time sitting on the shelf for the longest time, unread.  Knowing what I know about WW1 I might give it another chance.  A book I really enjoyed was Bright Young People about the bright young things. The interwar period was incredibly interesting.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> I am kinda fascinated by Unity Mitford, the sister that became a Hitler groupie then shot herself when war broke out.   David Pryce-Jones wrote a good bio of her which I used to reread every now and then.   Crushes can do such a lot of damage to inexperienced, impressionable young girls.
> I tried to read Love in a Cold Climate and didn't get very far.  I had A Dance to the Music of Time sitting on the shelf for the longest time, unread.  Knowing what I know about WW1 I might give it another chance.  A book I really enjoyed was Bright Young People about the bright young things. The interwar period was incredibly interesting.



I liked _Love in a Cold Climate_ best.  But _The Pusuit of Love_ was also good.  I read the others feeling hopeful, but didn't like them as much.


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> I liked _Love in a Cold Climate_ best.  But _The Pusuit of Love_ was also good.  I read the others feeling hopeful, but didn't like them as much.


Love in a Cold Climate was made into a Brit. miniseries many many years ago and it was hilarious.  I should find the book.


----------



## cremel

Cafers! Happy Friday !

I am totally overbooked for a Friday. And I am dying to get out of office early!! But this AD cracked me up. I have to post this one first then work. 

Ppup!! Are you there? Check this out. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Does this photo remind anyone of an older post? 

To clarify I am never an entrepreneur but this AD just popped up on my computer while I opened a website.  [emoji1]


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Cafers! Happy Friday !
> 
> I am totally overbooked for a Friday. And I am dying to get out of office early!! But this AD cracked me up. I have to post this one first then work.
> 
> Ppup!! Are you there? Check this out. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Does this photo remind anyone of an older post?
> 
> To clarify I am never an entrepreneur but this AD just popped up on my computer while I opened a website.  [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3771123



Too funny! I'll show DH. I'll bet you could use a laugh on a Friday afternoon waiting for the weekend.


----------



## nicole0612

FizzyWater said:


> Hi, it sounds like you've gotten some great suggestions, but I wanted to rave about the Mors belt kit from H.  I stalked it on the US site for months, tried to order it but didn't see their followup mail fast enough for the order to go through, it's not on the EU site... then walked into the Hamburg store and they had it, in my size, in noir/rouge grenat!  (and at about 2/3 the US price, yay.)
> 
> It's totally sturdy, but looks like jewelry to me, and it's definitely H without a big logo. http://usa.hermes.com/woman/belts/belt-kits/24-mm/u-beltkit-24-61093.html



Thank you for the link. Yes, this is lovely but understated, like jewelry as you say. Thank you for the link. Noir/rouge grenat is such a wonderful combination!


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> Yes that is what happened and her mother never forgave her and refused to attend her funeral. Her father was the only family member to attend.   When Kick died, there was the issue of where she could be buried.  The Cavendish family came to the rescue with the graceful solution of putting her to rest next to her husband Billy Hartington (Cavendish).  I think that was so nice of them to do that when her own family was sticking to the hard line that she had not married a Catholic and had agreed to raise the children as Protestants.  I read just recently that JFK made a non-publicized trip to her grave when he was in England on a Presidential trip.



This is so interesting. Thank you for sharing your knowledge GK.


----------



## Genie27

cremel said:


> Cafers! Happy Friday !
> 
> I am totally overbooked for a Friday. And I am dying to get out of office early!! But this AD cracked me up. I have to post this one first then work.
> 
> Ppup!! Are you there? Check this out. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Does this photo remind anyone of an older post?
> 
> To clarify I am never an entrepreneur but this AD just popped up on my computer while I opened a website.  [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3771123


Hahahaha!! 

Happy Friday chatsters!! I made it one week without succumbing to credit card stress relief and will be returning a skirt from last week, that is not a 'love' piece. 

I love a deal - that gets dangerous.


----------



## EmileH

Ah yes. Deals are very dangerous.  Good for you for recognizing it and sending it back. That's why I don't go to the Hermes sales. Too tempting. 

Well it's probably for the best but I don't think I'll be getting my SO bag until at least my fall trip. It's not ready yet and it won't arrive in August due to the French vacations. It's going to be a very blue fall if it arrives. The bag is blue and I have my eye on a blue Chanel coat and a blue Dior outfit. I'm still deciding which Dior pieces will work for me. I'm weighing beautiful versus practical. Hoping to find the intersection of the two. That should represent the bulk of my wardrobe purchases for fall. Unless I find any small surprises in Paris.

I'm glad I stuck with the Dior suit. It's the perfect backdrop for my accessories.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ah yes. Deals are very dangerous.  Good for you for recognizing it and sending it back. That's why I don't go to the Hermes sales. Too tempting.
> 
> Well it's probably for the best but I don't think I'll be getting my SO bag until at least my fall trip. It's not ready yet and it won't arrive in August due to the French vacations. It's going to be a very blue fall if it arrives. The bag is blue and I have my eye on a blue Chanel coat and a blue Dior outfit. I'm still deciding which Dior pieces will work for me. I'm weighing beautiful versus practical. Hoping to find the intersection of the two. That should represent the bulk of my wardrobe purchases for fall. Unless I find any small surprises in Paris.
> 
> I'm glad I stuck with the Dior suit. It's the perfect backdrop for my accessories.
> 
> View attachment 3771354



Oh mine! That an elegant lady. Did you change your hair style?

My day went great!!! Work is all wrapped up and ready to go home!!![emoji851]


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Oh mine! That an elegant lady. Did you change your hair style?
> 
> My day went great!!! Work is all wrapped up and ready to go home!!![emoji851]



Yay! The best feeling of the week.

Thank you. I'm growing it longer and putting it up more often. I haven't had it this long since the late 80s. [emoji23]


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ah yes. Deals are very dangerous.  Good for you for recognizing it and sending it back. That's why I don't go to the Hermes sales. Too tempting.
> 
> Well it's probably for the best but I don't think I'll be getting my SO bag until at least my fall trip. It's not ready yet and it won't arrive in August due to the French vacations. It's going to be a very blue fall if it arrives. The bag is blue and I have my eye on a blue Chanel coat and a blue Dior outfit. I'm still deciding which Dior pieces will work for me. I'm weighing beautiful versus practical. Hoping to find the intersection of the two. That should represent the bulk of my wardrobe purchases for fall. Unless I find any small surprises in Paris.
> 
> I'm glad I stuck with the Dior suit. It's the perfect backdrop for my accessories.
> 
> View attachment 3771354



You look so elegant! Every detail is in harmony, so very chic.


----------



## Genie27

I like it - very tailored and elegant.


----------



## EmileH

Thanks guys. [emoji255]


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ah yes. Deals are very dangerous.  Good for you for recognizing it and sending it back. That's why I don't go to the Hermes sales. Too tempting.
> 
> Well it's probably for the best but I don't think I'll be getting my SO bag until at least my fall trip. It's not ready yet and it won't arrive in August due to the French vacations. It's going to be a very blue fall if it arrives. The bag is blue and I have my eye on a blue Chanel coat and a blue Dior outfit. I'm still deciding which Dior pieces will work for me. I'm weighing beautiful versus practical. Hoping to find the intersection of the two. That should represent the bulk of my wardrobe purchases for fall. Unless I find any small surprises in Paris.
> 
> I'm glad I stuck with the Dior suit. It's the perfect backdrop for my accessories.
> 
> View attachment 3771354


So elegant and beautiful! Love this on you!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! The best feeling of the week.
> 
> Thank you. I'm growing it longer and putting it up more often. I haven't had it this long since the late 80s. [emoji23]



You look really good with your hair up. 

Your aspiration to be in the intersection of  beautiful and practical and doing your shopping in that place ..... that would create a heavenly collection.   We will all want to shop in your closet.


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Cafers! Happy Friday !
> 
> I am totally overbooked for a Friday. And I am dying to get out of office early!! But this AD cracked me up. I have to post this one first then work.
> 
> Ppup!! Are you there? Check this out. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Does this photo remind anyone of an older post?
> 
> To clarify I am never an entrepreneur but this AD just popped up on my computer while I opened a website.  [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3771123



I am missing the connection to the older post.   What is it?


----------



## 911snowball

Pup, you look STUNNING in that suit.  Very, very elegant.  Absolutely love it, classic forever.  Accessories are perfect.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! The best feeling of the week.
> 
> Thank you. I'm growing it longer and putting it up more often. I haven't had it this long since the late 80s. [emoji23]



This look is superb!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> I am missing the connection to the older post.   What is it?



LOL let's tease Cordy a bit longer... ppup could share that post.  [emoji1]


----------



## EmileH

Thanks for your sweet comments everyone. I couldn't have done it without your advice.

Cremel let me try to find that photo.....


----------



## EmileH

Found it on my Instagram page. When I came home with my rouge h Kelly last fall DH greeted me wearing this


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ah yes. Deals are very dangerous.  Good for you for recognizing it and sending it back. That's why I don't go to the Hermes sales. Too tempting.
> 
> Well it's probably for the best but I don't think I'll be getting my SO bag until at least my fall trip. It's not ready yet and it won't arrive in August due to the French vacations. It's going to be a very blue fall if it arrives. The bag is blue and I have my eye on a blue Chanel coat and a blue Dior outfit. I'm still deciding which Dior pieces will work for me. I'm weighing beautiful versus practical. Hoping to find the intersection of the two. That should represent the bulk of my wardrobe purchases for fall. Unless I find any small surprises in Paris.
> 
> I'm glad I stuck with the Dior suit. It's the perfect backdrop for my accessories.
> 
> View attachment 3771354



Great look!  Your hair up adds height and sophistication to the whole ensemble.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> Great look!  Your hair up adds height and sophistication to the whole ensemble.



Thank you and thank you with your advice about keeping the suit. It was very inspiring and helpful.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you and thank you with your advice about keeping the suit. It was very inspiring and helpful.



Your DH looks like fun.  I'm picturing Ms. Beautifully Chic with Mr. Rock and Roll.   It is so romantic when couples let each other be themselves.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> Your DH looks like fun.  I'm picturing Ms. Beautifully Chic with Mr. Rock and Roll.   It is so romantic when couples let each other be themselves.



Thank you. He has a great sense of humor and laid back approach to things.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Found it on my Instagram page. When I came home with my rouge h Kelly last fall DH greeted me wearing this
> 
> View attachment 3771767



How could I have forgotten.  Thanks.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> How could I have forgotten.  Thanks.



[emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Genie27

I'm feeling so proud of myself. This morning I woke up and determined that my things needed to be "put away". I've been so lazy/demotivated/busy/stressed for a while now, that gradually, every horizontal surface was piled up with 'stuff' and it has seemed overwhelming and unwelcoming. 

I figured it would take me an hour to put everything away. Starting is half the journey for me, and I knew I'd start puttering around and take my time doing it, and right enough once I got started I even cleaned out my kitchen pantry cabinet (yes, just one).

Soup cans expiring in 2014? Gone!! 3 jars of olives from 2015? Yep! And who knew I had five half used bags of pasta! 

I even sorted my yarn stash - one shoe box  of scraps for previous projects, 1 big bag of ongoing projects, one of my stash, and one large bag of dead projects.

Entry way table and key tray cleaned out. Coffee table is clear.

Laundry has been put away - gosh, I have a lot of clothes. I even tossed some old items into my donate pile. 

It feels really good.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I'm feeling so proud of myself. This morning I woke up and determined that my things needed to be "put away". I've been so lazy/demotivated/busy/stressed for a while now, that gradually, every horizontal surface was piled up with 'stuff' and it has seemed overwhelming and unwelcoming.
> 
> I figured it would take me an hour to put everything away. Starting is half the journey for me, and I knew I'd start puttering around and take my time doing it, and right enough once I got started I even cleaned out my kitchen pantry cabinet (yes, just one).
> 
> Soup cans expiring in 2014? Gone!! 3 jars of olives from 2015? Yep! And who knew I had five half used bags of pasta!
> 
> I even sorted my yarn stash - one shoe box  of scraps for previous projects, 1 big bag of ongoing projects, one of my stash, and one large bag of dead projects.
> 
> Entry way table and key tray cleaned out. Coffee table is clear.
> 
> Laundry has been put away - gosh, I have a lot of clothes. I even tossed some old items into my donate pile.
> 
> It feels really good.



You go Genie. It feels so good to be organized. I never seem to catch up. Filing is my nightmare.


----------



## Genie27

For my personal stuff, I do an annual filing but it's been three years since I've done one. In the interim I have a sturdy paper bag that I put my 'to be filed' items. It ends up being sequential as I put newer items in the front. 

I also follow a similar basic system for my office filing. Then when we are slow around Xmas, I hand the box over to my admin to sort and put into the filing cabinet. That's when I also cycle out the older papers out for storage. 

If someone needs to refer to a current year invoice or payment, they just have to drill down to that month. 

It's about as efficient as I can get, given my limited resources.


----------



## Genie27

If my spirit continues on Monday, I may also clear up my office. Would be nice to see the colour of my desk. This one has been buried since about March 2016.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> If my spirit continues on Monday, I may also clear up my office. Would be nice to see the colour of my desk. This one has been buried since about March 2016.



Oh yeah.   When I hit the desk or table surface, I call it striking dirt (as in ground) or real estate.   Always so satisfying.


----------



## 911snowball

Genie, you are motivating me! I need to do some organizing and especially some discarding to the consignment shop pile.


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> Oh yeah.   When I hit the desk or table surface, I call it striking dirt (as in ground) or real estate.   Always so satisfying.



This made me laugh!


----------



## cremel

Genie27 said:


> If my spirit continues on Monday, I may also clear up my office. Would be nice to see the colour of my desk. This one has been buried since about March 2016.



LOL!! I cleaned up my office desk Wednesday when I was forced by IT folks to upgrade my computer system.  What work can you get done without a computer these days? I might as well clean up the nearly unbearable desk corners and underneath.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Oh yeah.   When I hit the desk or table surface, I call it striking dirt (as in ground) or real estate.   Always so satisfying.



Ha ha ha!! Cordy's magical  way of wording !


----------



## cremel

prepster said:


> Great look!  Your hair up adds height and sophistication to the whole ensemble.



I was trying to think of the word.  You are right! Sophisticated.  I like ppup with her hair up too. It also makes her look vibrant.


----------



## Genie27

Yes, I like the way it elevates your cheekbones PbP! The suit is also very slimming. 

I was so happy when I got back home after dinner to a neat and tidy apartment, but then BF claimed he couldn't even tell the difference. 

This is why we have separate apartments. I like the idea of us living together, but the domestic reality will drive me insane.


----------



## Mindi B

Men, Genie, men.  My DH claims he "doesn't see dirt."  Well, perhaps he doesn't, but he certainly does produce a lot of it.  I keep threatening to make the dogs AND DH live in the yard.  Grrrr.


----------



## Genie27

Some of them don't smell it either.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> I'm feeling so proud of myself. This morning I woke up and determined that my things needed to be "put away". I've been so lazy/demotivated/busy/stressed for a while now, that gradually, every horizontal surface was piled up with 'stuff' and it has seemed overwhelming and unwelcoming.
> 
> I figured it would take me an hour to put everything away. Starting is half the journey for me, and I knew I'd start puttering around and take my time doing it, and right enough once I got started I even cleaned out my kitchen pantry cabinet (yes, just one).
> 
> Soup cans expiring in 2014? Gone!! 3 jars of olives from 2015? Yep! And who knew I had five half used bags of pasta!
> 
> I even sorted my yarn stash - one shoe box  of scraps for previous projects, 1 big bag of ongoing projects, one of my stash, and one large bag of dead projects.
> 
> Entry way table and key tray cleaned out. Coffee table is clear.
> 
> Laundry has been put away - gosh, I have a lot of clothes. I even tossed some old items into my donate pile.
> 
> It feels really good.



Congrats Genie!  There must be something in the air.  I cleaned out the linen closet between the guest rooms today and found so much stuff that obviously I put there that was definitely not linen or linen related.    I've been having a lot of "what was I thinking?" moments lately.  We must change so much over the years, (either that or I have multiple personalities) because I'm finding that whomever was the person who thought this or that object was a great idea is no longer living here.   If I do have multiple personalities, one thing is for sure, I have a LOT of them.


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> Men, Genie, men.  My DH claims he "doesn't see dirt."  Well, perhaps he doesn't, but he certainly does produce a lot of it.  I keep threatening to make the dogs AND DH live in the yard.  Grrrr.



Ha ha ha that's funny! My husband says the same. He also claims that he doesn't see a difference after the house cleaners' three-hour work.


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> Congrats Genie!  There must be something in the air.  I cleaned out the linen closet between the guest rooms today and found so much stuff that obviously I put there that was definitely not linen or linen related.    I've been having a lot of "what was I thinking?" moments lately.  We must change so much over the years, (either that or I have multiple personalities) because I'm finding that whomever was the person who thought this or that object was a great idea is no longer living here.   If I do have multiple personalities, one thing is for sure, I have a LOT of them.


I am going to go through my linen closet as well since most of it is currently residing in my guest room.  We are having new ducting, A/C and furnace installed over the net few days and the attic access for that portion of the house is via the walk in linen closet.  I actually had gone through it 2 years ago and managed to rid it of many things, but now I really have to concentrate on sheets and towels that I I don't use.  Like you, I have put many things in there that are not linen related, but I have not other place for them unless I really go through a purge in other closets.  I have to get over the "what ifs" as in what if I need the spare pillow case for sheets that I no longer have?  The towel give away will be difficult.  I always think that there could be a flood or water issue of some sort and good old towels will come in handy,
I reserve the "what was I thinking?" moments mostly for wardrobe mistakes.  I managed to purge most of those 2 years ago as well.  I do need to accept the fact that I have shoes that I will not be wearing any time soon despite their being lovely.


----------



## Mindi B

Truly, GK, I could have authored most of that post myself.  I feel ya.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> Truly, GK, I could have authored most of that post myself.  I feel ya.


haha! Are you a towel hoarder too?  Honestly, over the years i have had good reason to hoard them!  As for the shoes, I kept a few because I have a wonderful shoe stretcher and it will give the extra room I need in the older pretty shoes, but will I wear them after I do it?  Truthfully I doubt it, so time to move them on out!  As for those spare pillow cases, I have used them for older bags that are so old, sleeper bags had not yet been invented!

OK, so I am talking myself into keeping some of this stuff.  Not good!


----------



## prepster

I just gave a huge pile of old towels to my veterinarians.  They are always grateful, and when they get too many they pass them on to the animal shelter.


----------



## Cordeliere

Tim Burton’s garden


Since things are a little slow in the café today, I will share one of my long winded stories.


On the SOTD, ABQ2ATL was talking about how it is 95 in Atlanta and when it rains, steam comes off the pavement.   Here in Florida, every day in July has been 90 and the humidity has been about 88, so it feels like 100..   And it has rained every day.   June was about the same and even May was hot and wet.  So I have done what any sane person would do under the circumstances—totally stayed in the house except for the 20 foot stroll to DH’s car (mine is in the garage).


Well today we had a thunderstorm at about 8 am and after the rain, it was only 78 degrees!  I thought I have to take advantage of this.   I am going to fix my swales and plant my potato vines.   Swales are very shallow ditches that direct the rain out of your yard and to the street.  Our new gutters changed the water flow in our side yard, so I am putting in the equivalent of dry creek beds.   Except once a day they are not dry during our daily scheduled flash flood.  We are putting in stones next month.  And I have one of those corny little wooden bridges sitting in the garage waiting for assembly.   I figure I burned lots of calories shoveling dirt and wheelbarrowing it to new locations.  And a brief downpour was a feature because it allowed me to test the effectiveness of my redesigned swales.


Then on to the potato vines.   I bought four flats of red potato vine to plant on the part of the lawn between the sidewalk and the street.    I bought them *in May *just before it became unbearable outside.   May to the end of July is a long time to sit waiting to be planted.   After the swale redirection, it was starting to get really hot and sunny.  Yikes.   But if I didn’t plant the potato vines today, it would probably be mid Oct before I would leave the house again.  I decided to soldier on.


When I bought the potato vines, I tucked them under a shrub so the sun wouldn’t fry them.  The daily rains kept them watered and they just sat there and waited for me.   Not a one died.   But when I pulled them out to plant today, most of them were missing most or all of their leaves.    I realized that a mother slug had given birth in them, and all the now adolescent snails had gnawed on them like a well chewed ear of corn on the cobb.  I prompted conducted a mass genocide of snails, remembering the role model my now deceased MIL set for me.  She killed snails in her garden with a hammer, saying to each one “This is your last day on earth.”


This is what potato vines are supposed to look like. 





This is what my poor sad chewed up potato vines look like.


The green spots are where the slugs ate through the skin of the stem.  

But I liked their spunk (the vines, not the slugs).   These little vines are viciously attacked and cheerfully hang in there.    I am a Darwin style gardener—only the fittest, with a will to survive, make it into my garden.   And I have noticed that I unconsciously test them before I plant them—like not bothering to water them for a while.  Well these little potato vines were still perky.  As badly as they had been chewed you would expect them to be limp and shriveled, but they weren’t, so I decided to plant them anyway.   They deserve a shot at a good life. 


Florida doesn’t now have dirt.  It has sand.  Our sand is crappier than most because it is a new house and the  builder brought in lots of course construction sand.  I had to dig out sand for each plant and replace it with top soil and peat moss.   It was hot, tedious, and miserable, but I finished.   Here is a picture of my dirty hand.   It is the French manicure-noir version.



And boy does the new planting look pathetic.  Really pathetic. 



It looks like Tim Burton’s garden.  Everyone who walks by will think I have a black thumb.   Why would anyone do this on purpose?   It will look a little better when I put down new mulch tomorrow.  But I figure if I put out snail bait, they should be full and bushy by the next time I leave the house which should be about 10 weeks from now.


Just to prove that I don’t have a black thumb, here are some pictures of what I had blooming in my yard back in February.   I just never got around to sharing them back then, so I will use them to redeem myself now.


----------



## Hat Trick

Ohh, I can so relate!
I live in the subtropics in Australia, so I understand rain, humidity and flash flooding.
And pests....
Here the local brushtail possums (Trichosurus vulpecula) are ravenous and my potted plants have to be kept inside cages that look like mini aviaries.
Last week, I asked DH to move one of the cages, which he obediently did, but I failed to notice that he had left the plants outside the cage instead of putting them back in.  Sigh.  He is very much a 7/8ths of the job, type of man.
Here are what the geraniums in the small cage, which were not left unprotected, look like...



Here is what happened to the plants that were left out of the other cage OVERNIGHT!




Yes, those twigs represent two geraniums, one rose, and a kaffir lime tree.     I'm hoping that they will recover.

It's days like these that I remember how much I used to love my possum fur cushion as a child before the brushtails become a protected species!


----------



## EmileH

Oh Cordie. You are a hearty soul...Mind and body...to do that. Show us a photo after they start to grow please. I'm ashamed that I haven't worked in my garden at all because it's too warm- in the 80s. 

No wonder my dear mil loves Florida. She's from Australia and says it feels like home.


----------



## Hat Trick

Dear Cordeliere,
I forgot to ask...what is the name of the plant in your second-last photo? I really like it.


----------



## Mindi B

". . . remembering the role model my now deceased MIL set for me. She killed snails in her garden with a hammer, saying to each one “This is your last day on earth.”


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Tim Burton’s garden
> 
> 
> Since things are a little slow in the café today, I will share one of my long winded stories.
> 
> 
> On the SOTD, ABQ2ATL was talking about how it is 95 in Atlanta and when it rains, steam comes off the pavement.   Here in Florida, every day in July has been 90 and the humidity has been about 88, so it feels like 100..   And it has rained every day.   June was about the same and even May was hot and wet.  So I have done what any sane person would do under the circumstances—totally stayed in the house except for the 20 foot stroll to DH’s car (mine is in the garage).
> 
> 
> Well today we had a thunderstorm at about 8 am and after the rain, it was only 78 degrees!  I thought I have to take advantage of this.   I am going to fix my swales and plant my potato vines.   Swales are very shallow ditches that direct the rain out of your yard and to the street.  Our new gutters changed the water flow in our side yard, so I am putting in the equivalent of dry creek beds.   Except once a day they are not dry during our daily scheduled flash flood.  We are putting in stones next month.  And I have one of those corny little wooden bridges sitting in the garage waiting for assembly.   I figure I burned lots of calories shoveling dirt and wheelbarrowing it to new locations.  And a brief downpour was a feature because it allowed me to test the effectiveness of my redesigned swales.
> 
> 
> Then on to the potato vines.   I bought four flats of red potato vine to plant on the part of the lawn between the sidewalk and the street.    I bought them *in May *just before it became unbearable outside.   May to the end of July is a long time to sit waiting to be planted.   After the swale redirection, it was starting to get really hot and sunny.  Yikes.   But if I didn’t plant the potato vines today, it would probably be mid Oct before I would leave the house again.  I decided to soldier on.
> 
> 
> When I bought the potato vines, I tucked them under a shrub so the sun wouldn’t fry them.  The daily rains kept them watered and they just sat there and waited for me.   Not a one died.   But when I pulled them out to plant today, most of them were missing most or all of their leaves.    I realized that a mother slug had given birth in them, and all the now adolescent snails had gnawed on them like a well chewed ear of corn on the cobb.  I prompted conducted a mass genocide of snails, remembering the role model my now deceased MIL set for me.  She killed snails in her garden with a hammer, saying to each one “This is your last day on earth.”
> 
> 
> This is what potato vines are supposed to look like.
> 
> View attachment 3773580
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my poor sad chewed up potato vines look like.
> View attachment 3773581
> 
> The green spots are where the slugs ate through the skin of the stem.
> 
> But I liked their spunk (the vines, not the slugs).   These little vines are viciously attacked and cheerfully hang in there.    I am a Darwin style gardener—only the fittest, with a will to survive, make it into my garden.   And I have noticed that I unconsciously test them before I plant them—like not bothering to water them for a while.  Well these little potato vines were still perky.  As badly as they had been chewed you would expect them to be limp and shriveled, but they weren’t, so I decided to plant them anyway.   They deserve a shot at a good life.
> 
> 
> Florida doesn’t now have dirt.  It has sand.  Our sand is crappier than most because it is a new house and the  builder brought in lots of course construction sand.  I had to dig out sand for each plant and replace it with top soil and peat moss.   It was hot, tedious, and miserable, but I finished.   Here is a picture of my dirty hand.   It is the French manicure-noir version.
> View attachment 3773582
> 
> 
> And boy does the new planting look pathetic.  Really pathetic.
> 
> View attachment 3773583
> 
> It looks like Tim Burton’s garden.  Everyone who walks by will think I have a black thumb.   Why would anyone do this on purpose?   It will look a little better when I put down new mulch tomorrow.  But I figure if I put out snail bait, they should be full and bushy by the next time I leave the house which should be about 10 weeks from now.
> 
> 
> Just to prove that I don’t have a black thumb, here are some pictures of what I had blooming in my yard back in February.   I just never got around to sharing them back then, so I will use them to redeem myself now.
> 
> View attachment 3773584
> 
> 
> View attachment 3773585


Cordy, those pink fireworks looking flowers are awesome! What is that?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Cordeliere said:


> Tim Burton’s garden
> 
> 
> Since things are a little slow in the café today, I will share one of my long winded stories.
> 
> 
> On the SOTD, ABQ2ATL was talking about how it is 95 in Atlanta and when it rains, steam comes off the pavement.   Here in Florida, every day in July has been 90 and the humidity has been about 88, so it feels like 100..   And it has rained every day.   June was about the same and even May was hot and wet.  So I have done what any sane person would do under the circumstances—totally stayed in the house except for the 20 foot stroll to DH’s car (mine is in the garage).
> 
> 
> Well today we had a thunderstorm at about 8 am and after the rain, it was only 78 degrees!  I thought I have to take advantage of this.   I am going to fix my swales and plant my potato vines.   Swales are very shallow ditches that direct the rain out of your yard and to the street.  Our new gutters changed the water flow in our side yard, so I am putting in the equivalent of dry creek beds.   Except once a day they are not dry during our daily scheduled flash flood.  We are putting in stones next month.  And I have one of those corny little wooden bridges sitting in the garage waiting for assembly.   I figure I burned lots of calories shoveling dirt and wheelbarrowing it to new locations.  And a brief downpour was a feature because it allowed me to test the effectiveness of my redesigned swales.
> 
> 
> Then on to the potato vines.   I bought four flats of red potato vine to plant on the part of the lawn between the sidewalk and the street.    I bought them *in May *just before it became unbearable outside.   May to the end of July is a long time to sit waiting to be planted.   After the swale redirection, it was starting to get really hot and sunny.  Yikes.   But if I didn’t plant the potato vines today, it would probably be mid Oct before I would leave the house again.  I decided to soldier on.
> 
> 
> When I bought the potato vines, I tucked them under a shrub so the sun wouldn’t fry them.  The daily rains kept them watered and they just sat there and waited for me.   Not a one died.   But when I pulled them out to plant today, most of them were missing most or all of their leaves.    I realized that a mother slug had given birth in them, and all the now adolescent snails had gnawed on them like a well chewed ear of corn on the cobb.  I prompted conducted a mass genocide of snails, remembering the role model my now deceased MIL set for me.  She killed snails in her garden with a hammer, saying to each one “This is your last day on earth.”
> 
> 
> This is what potato vines are supposed to look like.
> 
> View attachment 3773580
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my poor sad chewed up potato vines look like.
> View attachment 3773581
> 
> The green spots are where the slugs ate through the skin of the stem.
> 
> But I liked their spunk (the vines, not the slugs).   These little vines are viciously attacked and cheerfully hang in there.    I am a Darwin style gardener—only the fittest, with a will to survive, make it into my garden.   And I have noticed that I unconsciously test them before I plant them—like not bothering to water them for a while.  Well these little potato vines were still perky.  As badly as they had been chewed you would expect them to be limp and shriveled, but they weren’t, so I decided to plant them anyway.   They deserve a shot at a good life.
> 
> 
> Florida doesn’t now have dirt.  It has sand.  Our sand is crappier than most because it is a new house and the  builder brought in lots of course construction sand.  I had to dig out sand for each plant and replace it with top soil and peat moss.   It was hot, tedious, and miserable, but I finished.   Here is a picture of my dirty hand.   It is the French manicure-noir version.
> View attachment 3773582
> 
> 
> And boy does the new planting look pathetic.  Really pathetic.
> 
> View attachment 3773583
> 
> It looks like Tim Burton’s garden.  Everyone who walks by will think I have a black thumb.   Why would anyone do this on purpose?   It will look a little better when I put down new mulch tomorrow.  But I figure if I put out snail bait, they should be full and bushy by the next time I leave the house which should be about 10 weeks from now.
> 
> Just to prove that I don’t have a black thumb, here are some pictures of what I had blooming in my yard back in February.   I just never got around to sharing them back then, so I will use them to redeem myself now.
> View attachment 3773584
> 
> 
> View attachment 3773585



This is beautiful! What is it called?


----------



## Cordeliere

Hat Trick said:


> Dear Cordeliere,
> I forgot to ask...what is the name of the plant in your second-last photo? I really like it.



*Starburst Clerodendrum*

I moved from CA about 3 years ago, and I thought gardening would be about the same.   Of course, Florida gets 5 times as much rain and is 20 degrees hotter, so it is not even similar.   Here in Florida, you can grow tomatoes in the winter but not in the summer.   It is too hot and wet for them.   You can't even grow impatients here.    

It has been interesting to try to find plants and trees that I like.   Since I am a life long gardener, I didn't want the builders package of landscaping.   I didn't want the same 10 plants that everyone else has.  The clerodendrum was one of my best personalized finds.   I love the burgundy black leaves and the flowers are just fabulous.   It is not super common here, but it is not super rare either.   

Thanks for posting your pictures.   They cracked me up.   Those possums look like a formidable adversary.   I am glad I don't have to keep my plants in cages.


----------



## chicinthecity777

momasaurus said:


> Cordy, those pink fireworks looking flowers are awesome! What is that?


Love the description of pink fireworks!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> ". . . remembering the role model my now deceased MIL set for me. She killed snails in her garden with a hammer, saying to each one “This is your last day on earth.”


Ouch! *Mindi B*, I couldn't, just couldn't. I normally pick them up and move them to the bushes or something.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh Cordie. You are a hearty soul...Mind and body...to do that.



This is really not my style.   When it comes to gardening,  I usually plan, purchase, and supervise.   In CA, we had a gardener who came and spent 8 hours a week grooming our postage stamp size lot at the beach.    Here in FL, we have a crew that spends about 10 minutes on our yard blowing away leaves and spraying weeds.  

We will call them in to install all the stones in the swales.   We use them for planting trees and shrubs.  But since they don't speak English and since the report to their boss and not me, it is frustrating to get things planted just the way I want them.   In fact, yesterday I dug up and replanted the last 5 vines they planted for me.   And trying to explain the curving path I wanted for the swales would have been impossible.   I just don't know how to communicate "build the bank up here, take the excess dirt here, etc etc"


----------



## Cordeliere

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ouch! *Mindi B*, I couldn't, just couldn't. I normally pick them up and move them to the bushes or something.



That would be giving them a new buffet to destroy.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Cordeliere said:


> That would be giving them a new buffet to destroy.


I know I know. I don't do gardening myself so our gardener must be pissed off if they knew. But I don't do this very often either.


----------



## EmileH

Yeah sorry I would have smashed the slugs too. I'm not a bug fan. Especially bugs that damage things.

8 hours a week? It must have looked beautiful. That's even more high maintenance than my yard.  Our gardeners swooped in last week. Two days, 4 guys, 8 hours. They seem to do the spring and fall cleanups and two of these midseason cutbacks per year. Plus they come weekly to mow and do a bit of weeding. They are easy to communicate with and on autopilot for me thank goodness. 

DH paid to relocate a woodchuck last month. A few weeks later something is back living in his hole. 

Well at least the garden looks good this year. I think it's the first year in the last five that we have not had a drought.


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> Tim Burton’s garden
> Since things are a little slow in the café today, I will share one of my long winded stories.
> On the SOTD, ABQ2ATL was talking about how it is 95 in Atlanta and when it rains, steam comes off the pavement.   Here in Florida, every day in July has been 90 and the humidity has been about 88, so it feels like 100..   And it has rained every day.   June was about the same and even May was hot and wet.  So I have done what any sane person would do under the circumstances—totally stayed in the house except for the 20 foot stroll to DH’s car (mine is in the garage).
> Well today we had a thunderstorm at about 8 am and after the rain, it was only 78 degrees!  I thought I have to take advantage of this.   I am going to fix my swales and plant my potato vines.   Swales are very shallow ditches that direct the rain out of your yard and to the street.  Our new gutters changed the water flow in our side yard, so I am putting in the equivalent of dry creek beds.   Except once a day they are not dry during our daily scheduled flash flood.  We are putting in stones next month.  And I have one of those corny little wooden bridges sitting in the garage waiting for assembly.   I figure I burned lots of calories shoveling dirt and wheelbarrowing it to new locations.  And a brief downpour was a feature because it allowed me to test the effectiveness of my redesigned swales.
> Then on to the potato vines.   I bought four flats of red potato vine to plant on the part of the lawn between the sidewalk and the street.    I bought them *in May *just before it became unbearable outside.   May to the end of July is a long time to sit waiting to be planted.   After the swale redirection, it was starting to get really hot and sunny.  Yikes.   But if I didn’t plant the potato vines today, it would probably be mid Oct before I would leave the house again.  I decided to soldier on.
> When I bought the potato vines, I tucked them under a shrub so the sun wouldn’t fry them.  The daily rains kept them watered and they just sat there and waited for me.   Not a one died.   But when I pulled them out to plant today, most of them were missing most or all of their leaves.    I realized that a mother slug had given birth in them, and all the now adolescent snails had gnawed on them like a well chewed ear of corn on the cobb.  I prompted conducted a mass genocide of snails, remembering the role model my now deceased MIL set for me.  She killed snails in her garden with a hammer, saying to each one “This is your last day on earth.”
> This is what potato vines are supposed to look like.
> View attachment 3773580
> 
> This is what my poor sad chewed up potato vines look like.
> View attachment 3773581
> 
> The green spots are where the slugs ate through the skin of the stem.
> But I liked their spunk (the vines, not the slugs).   These little vines are viciously attacked and cheerfully hang in there.    I am a Darwin style gardener—only the fittest, with a will to survive, make it into my garden.   And I have noticed that I unconsciously test them before I plant them—like not bothering to water them for a while.  Well these little potato vines were still perky.  As badly as they had been chewed you would expect them to be limp and shriveled, but they weren’t, so I decided to plant them anyway.   They deserve a shot at a good life.
> Florida doesn’t now have dirt.  It has sand.  Our sand is crappier than most because it is a new house and the  builder brought in lots of course construction sand.  I had to dig out sand for each plant and replace it with top soil and peat moss.   It was hot, tedious, and miserable, but I finished.   Here is a picture of my dirty hand.   It is the French manicure-noir version.
> View attachment 3773582
> 
> And boy does the new planting look pathetic.  Really pathetic.
> View attachment 3773583
> 
> It looks like Tim Burton’s garden.  Everyone who walks by will think I have a black thumb.   Why would anyone do this on purpose?   It will look a little better when I put down new mulch tomorrow.  But I figure if I put out snail bait, they should be full and bushy by the next time I leave the house which should be about 10 weeks from now.
> Just to prove that I don’t have a black thumb, here are some pictures of what I had blooming in my yard back in February.   I just never got around to sharing them back then, so I will use them to redeem myself now.
> View attachment 3773584
> 
> View attachment 3773585





Hat Trick said:


> Ohh, I can so relate!
> I live in the subtropics in Australia, so I understand rain, humidity and flash flooding.
> And pests....
> Here the local brushtail possums (Trichosurus vulpecula) are ravenous and my potted plants have to be kept inside cages that look like mini aviaries.
> Last week, I asked DH to move one of the cages, which he obediently did, but I failed to notice that he had left the plants outside the cage instead of putting them back in.  Sigh.  He is very much a 7/8ths of the job, type of man.
> Here are what the geraniums in the small cage, which were not left unprotected, look like...
> View attachment 3773830
> 
> Here is what happened to the plants that were left out of the other cage OVERNIGHT!
> View attachment 3773833
> 
> Yes, those twigs represent two geraniums, one rose, and a kaffir lime tree.     I'm hoping that they will recover.
> It's days like these that I remember how much I used to love my possum fur cushion as a child before the brushtails become a protected species!





Cheers to you both!  You are creative, brave and intrepid gardeners.  I'll stop complaining now about something eating my Heuchera.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I am not a bug fan either. I just don't like to kill any living things. They don't have a mission to destroy our gardens deliberately, they are just being them. I have a device at home will catch spiders alive and I then move them outside and I hate spiders!  
I don't think I will have a problem with others do what they need to do. I guess I am a hypocrite in that sense.


----------



## chicinthecity777

So I think this is a ironic photo accurately depicting our great British summer here! This was Saturday and it rained all day! We were in our local pub having drinks and it rained non-stop!


----------



## prepster

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am not a bug fan either. I just don't like to kill any living things. They don't have a mission to destroy our gardens deliberately, they are just being them. I have a device at home will catch spiders alive and I then move them outside and I hate spiders!
> I don't think I will have a problem with others do what they need to do. I guess I am a hypocrite in that sense.



Lol!  I drive my gardener absolutely bonkers because I can't bear to kill anything "in cold blood,"  if I can help it.

I have tried many different plants experimentally, but if something requires too much pesticide or protection to keep it alive, (and it doesn't respond to an initial spraying and a good talking to  )  I pull it out.   The front of the house is mostly deer-proof, but something started taking a liking to my heuchera last year and ate it again this year too.  I'll give it one more year, but if it happens again, out it comes.  I tried grapevines in the pool garden and those needed too much spraying for bugs and fungus.  (I really feel for vineyard owners.)  I've pulled out Cherry Laurel (Shot-hole fungus) and certain varieties of Pieris Japonica (Bugs and Fungus).  I've pulled out roses (Japanese Beetles and Blackspot) and many others.  I just don't want all of that pesticide and fungicide in my ground water going into the well.  And I don't want anyone breathing it in either, or working with it.  I mostly try to work with Mother Nature and not argue with her too much.


----------



## chicinthecity777

And moment later this was served and it made it a lot better.


----------



## Mindi B

I am generally all for "live and let live," too.  The image of Cordy's late MIL giving a formal, if rather terse, send-off to each slug cracked me up, but I couldn't do it either.  In fact, I'm rather a fan of snails, and let's face it, slugs are just homeless snails.
But I will kill critters that invade my house.  Out there, you've got rights, mousies, spidies, etc.  In MY home, not so much.
So I'm a bit of a hypocrite, too, xiangxiang.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> I am generally all for "live and let live," too.  The image of Cordy's late MIL giving a formal, if rather terse, send-off to each slug cracked me up, but I couldn't do it either.  In fact, I'm rather a fan of snails, and let's face it, slugs are just homeless snails.
> But I will kill critters that invade my house.  Out there, you've got rights, mousies, spidies, etc.  In MY home, not so much.
> So I'm a bit of a hypocrite, too, xiangxiang.


I know *Mindi B*! It's a tough world out there! And I must say "The image of Cordy's late MIL giving a formal, if rather terse, send-off to each slug cracked me up, " this cracks me up too!


----------



## lulilu

prepster said:


> Lol!  I drive my gardener absolutely bonkers because I can't bear to kill anything "in cold blood,"  if I can help it.
> 
> I have tried many different plants experimentally, but if something requires too much pesticide or protection to keep it alive, (and it doesn't respond to an initial spraying and a good talking to  )  I pull it out.   The front of the house is mostly deer-proof, but something started taking a liking to my heuchera last year and ate it again this year too.  I'll give it one more year, but if it happens again, out it comes.  I tried grapevines in the pool garden and those needed too much spraying for bugs and fungus.  (I really feel for vineyard owners.)  I've pulled out Cherry Laurel (Shot-hole fungus) and certain varieties of Pieris Japonica (Bugs and Fungus).  I've pulled out roses (Japanese Beetles and Blackspot) and many others.  I just don't want all of that pesticide and fungicide in my ground water going into the well.  And I don't want anyone breathing it in either, or working with it.  I mostly try to work with Mother Nature and not argue with her too much.



You will have to stop using garden center - speak Latin so the rest of us mere mortals can follow along.


----------



## lulilu

xiangxiang0731 said:


> So I think this is a ironic photo accurately depicting our great British summer here! This was Saturday and it rained all day! We were in our local pub having drinks and it rained non-stop!
> View attachment 3774000



Ala the grass is always greener:  we had such a horrible spate of unbearably hot (high 90s) and sunny days recently, my garden and I were begging for rain (which finally came in a deluge on Saturday evening).


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> Ala the grass is always greener:  we had such a horrible spate of unbearably hot (high 90s) and sunny days recently, my garden and I were begging for rain (which finally came in a deluge on Saturday evening).


So true dear! LOL Today we have a mere 19c and with the wind, it feels really chilly! I actually brought a mousseline scarf with me but I haven't worn it. I might need to on my way home. No more rains for now though at least.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> *Starburst Clerodendrum*
> 
> I moved from CA about 3 years ago, and I thought gardening would be about the same.   Of course, Florida gets 5 times as much rain and is 20 degrees hotter, so it is not even similar.   Here in Florida, you can grow tomatoes in the winter but not in the summer.   It is too hot and wet for them.   You can't even grow impatients here.
> 
> It has been interesting to try to find plants and trees that I like.   Since I am a life long gardener, I didn't want the builders package of landscaping.   I didn't want the same 10 plants that everyone else has.  The clerodendrum was one of my best personalized finds.   I love the burgundy black leaves and the flowers are just fabulous.   It is not super common here, but it is not super rare either.
> 
> Thanks for posting your pictures.   They cracked me up.   Those possums look like a formidable adversary.   I am glad I don't have to keep my plants in cages.


That is a beautiful plant. Will have to check it out - but looks like it might be frost tender?


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> ". . . remembering the role model my now deceased MIL set for me. She killed snails in her garden with a hammer, saying to each one “This is your last day on earth.”


I use the step and squish method myself.  They are very destructive so I have no remorse when squishing them.  I don't say anything to snails, however, when I get a spider or other critter in the house I tell them "sorry buddy, you are in the wrong place at the wrong time."


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Tim Burton’s garden
> 
> 
> Since things are a little slow in the café today, I will share one of my long winded stories.
> 
> 
> On the SOTD, ABQ2ATL was talking about how it is 95 in Atlanta and when it rains, steam comes off the pavement.   Here in Florida, every day in July has been 90 and the humidity has been about 88, so it feels like 100..   And it has rained every day.   June was about the same and even May was hot and wet.  So I have done what any sane person would do under the circumstances—totally stayed in the house except for the 20 foot stroll to DH’s car (mine is in the garage).
> 
> 
> Well today we had a thunderstorm at about 8 am and after the rain, it was only 78 degrees!  I thought I have to take advantage of this.   I am going to fix my swales and plant my potato vines.   Swales are very shallow ditches that direct the rain out of your yard and to the street.  Our new gutters changed the water flow in our side yard, so I am putting in the equivalent of dry creek beds.   Except once a day they are not dry during our daily scheduled flash flood.  We are putting in stones next month.  And I have one of those corny little wooden bridges sitting in the garage waiting for assembly.   I figure I burned lots of calories shoveling dirt and wheelbarrowing it to new locations.  And a brief downpour was a feature because it allowed me to test the effectiveness of my redesigned swales.
> 
> 
> Then on to the potato vines.   I bought four flats of red potato vine to plant on the part of the lawn between the sidewalk and the street.    I bought them *in May *just before it became unbearable outside.   May to the end of July is a long time to sit waiting to be planted.   After the swale redirection, it was starting to get really hot and sunny.  Yikes.   But if I didn’t plant the potato vines today, it would probably be mid Oct before I would leave the house again.  I decided to soldier on.
> 
> 
> When I bought the potato vines, I tucked them under a shrub so the sun wouldn’t fry them.  The daily rains kept them watered and they just sat there and waited for me.   Not a one died.   But when I pulled them out to plant today, most of them were missing most or all of their leaves.    I realized that a mother slug had given birth in them, and all the now adolescent snails had gnawed on them like a well chewed ear of corn on the cobb.  I prompted conducted a mass genocide of snails, remembering the role model my now deceased MIL set for me.  She killed snails in her garden with a hammer, saying to each one “This is your last day on earth.”
> 
> 
> This is what potato vines are supposed to look like.
> 
> View attachment 3773580
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my poor sad chewed up potato vines look like.
> View attachment 3773581
> 
> The green spots are where the slugs ate through the skin of the stem.
> 
> But I liked their spunk (the vines, not the slugs).   These little vines are viciously attacked and cheerfully hang in there.    I am a Darwin style gardener—only the fittest, with a will to survive, make it into my garden.   And I have noticed that I unconsciously test them before I plant them—like not bothering to water them for a while.  Well these little potato vines were still perky.  As badly as they had been chewed you would expect them to be limp and shriveled, but they weren’t, so I decided to plant them anyway.   They deserve a shot at a good life.
> 
> 
> Florida doesn’t now have dirt.  It has sand.  Our sand is crappier than most because it is a new house and the  builder brought in lots of course construction sand.  I had to dig out sand for each plant and replace it with top soil and peat moss.   It was hot, tedious, and miserable, but I finished.   Here is a picture of my dirty hand.   It is the French manicure-noir version.
> View attachment 3773582
> 
> 
> And boy does the new planting look pathetic.  Really pathetic.
> 
> View attachment 3773583
> 
> It looks like Tim Burton’s garden.  Everyone who walks by will think I have a black thumb.   Why would anyone do this on purpose?   It will look a little better when I put down new mulch tomorrow.  But I figure if I put out snail bait, they should be full and bushy by the next time I leave the house which should be about 10 weeks from now.
> 
> 
> Just to prove that I don’t have a black thumb, here are some pictures of what I had blooming in my yard back in February.   I just never got around to sharing them back then, so I will use them to redeem myself now.
> 
> View attachment 3773584
> 
> 
> View attachment 3773585


Now _this _is a good story.   I think the snails deserved being slowly fried then eaten by you.   Actually, that's probably a bit cruel b/c lizards and birds whom I assume are their natural predators either unfurl their tongues quickly and zap them or gobble them quickly.   But considering your almost obliterated boxed potato plants, it's a pleasant thought even if you don't saute them.
How quickly did the snails devour the leaves?  A couple of days?  A week or two?
I think potatoes came from the Incas. They probably had to grow them up high on mountains so the snails couldn't crawl from the lowlands and eat the plants.  I love that your plants are still perky:  they will survive to leaf another day!


----------



## eagle1002us

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am not a bug fan either. I just don't like to kill any living things. They don't have a mission to destroy our gardens deliberately, they are just being them. I have a device at home will catch spiders alive and I then move them outside and I hate spiders!
> I don't think I will have a problem with others do what they need to do. I guess I am a hypocrite in that sense.


Spiders I think of as good for gardens b/c they are supposed to eat bad bugs.   So it's good to cart them outside.


----------



## chicinthecity777

eagle1002us said:


> Spiders I think of as good for gardens b/c they are supposed to eat bad bugs.   So it's good to cart them outside.


This is true. We have a lot of spiders around and we don't have flies or mosquitoes. They do come inside every now and then and I have found a repellent spray to help to prevent it. I don't like them because they look so creepy. I just want them outside my house.


----------



## eagle1002us

Hat Trick said:


> Ohh, I can so relate!
> I live in the subtropics in Australia, so I understand rain, humidity and flash flooding.
> And pests....
> Here the local brushtail possums (Trichosurus vulpecula) are ravenous and my potted plants have to be kept inside cages that look like mini aviaries.
> Last week, I asked DH to move one of the cages, which he obediently did, but I failed to notice that he had left the plants outside the cage instead of putting them back in.  Sigh.  He is very much a 7/8ths of the job, type of man.
> Here are what the geraniums in the small cage, which were not left unprotected, look like...
> View attachment 3773830
> 
> 
> Here is what happened to the plants that were left out of the other cage OVERNIGHT!
> 
> View attachment 3773833
> 
> 
> Yes, those twigs represent two geraniums, one rose, and a kaffir lime tree.     I'm hoping that they will recover.
> 
> It's days like these that I remember how much I used to love my possum fur cushion as a child before the brushtails become a protected species!


Wow!   They decimated your plants.
In our household (and I've seen this in other households), the men do the job, i.e., like hanging a picture, and then leave the hammer, excess nails, and picture hangers strewn about.   They don't think to put things away.   It _is _a 7/8 approach.


xiangxiang0731 said:


> This is true. We have a lot of spiders around and we don't have flies or mosquitoes. They do come inside every now and then and I have found a repellent spray to help to prevent it. I don't like them because they look so creepy. I just want them outside my house.


When I lived in LA a big hairy tarantula crawled up the pipes into the bathtub.   I got the bug spray and screamed away while I was spraying it to death.


----------



## Mindi B

YES!  What IS it with men and the 7/8ths thing?!
My DH can get soooooo cloooooooose to finishing a job, but. . . Just. Not. Quite.
Right now, with him mostly working from home, our beloved doggo Henry, and new puppy Mabel, it feels like all I do is follow other life forms around, tidying up.
Sigh.


----------



## chicinthecity777

eagle1002us said:


> When I lived in LA a big hairy tarantula crawled up the pipes into the bathtub.   I got the bug spray and screamed away while I was spraying it to death.


 I would not know what to do! I don't even own a bug killing spray! At least we don't have tarantula here in the UK. Or do we???


----------



## Mindi B

No, I don't think you do, xiangxiang.  They tend to like consistently hot climates, so are mostly found in the US in the Southwest and West.  They are also found in jungle environments around the world, I think.  Big, furry spiders, eeesh.


----------



## prepster

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This is true. We have a lot of spiders around and we don't have flies or mosquitoes. They do come inside every now and then and I have found a repellent spray to help to prevent it. I don't like them because they look so creepy. I just want them outside my house.



Lolol!  I imagine the spiders talking and saying to each other, "Eegads!  Did you see that human?  Eeewww, they really give me the creeps!"


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> No, I don't think you do, xiangxiang.  They tend to like consistently hot climates, so are mostly found in the US in the Southwest and West.  They are also found in jungle environments around the world, I think.  Big, furry spiders, eeesh.


Thank GOD for that! I do seem to recall being warned of them when we visited Death Valley.


----------



## chicinthecity777

prepster said:


> Lolol!  I imagine the spiders talking and saying to each other, "Eegads!  Did you see that human?  Eeewww, they really give me the creeps!"


Absolutely! And as I scream to my SO about how scary they are, they are screaming in tiny voices about how scary I am! And if you think about it, we are those giants compared to them and we must be very scary to them!


----------



## Mindi B

Only FOUR limbs!  And of unequal lengths, to boot!  Those critters are UGLY!


----------



## chicinthecity777

^^^


----------



## prepster

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Absolutely! And as I scream to my SO about how scary they are, they are screaming in tiny voices about how scary I am! And if you think about it, we are those giants compared to them and we must be very scary to them!



Reminds me of the funny tire commercial... I particularly like the grasshopper (or whatever it is) lol!


----------



## HavLab

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh Cordie. You are a hearty soul...Mind and body...to do that. Show us a photo after they start to grow please. I'm ashamed that I haven't worked in my garden at all because it's too warm- in the 80s.
> 
> No wonder my dear mil loves Florida. She's from Australia and says it feels like home.



My mother in law is from Australia also.  She loves Florida but I am not sure if it is the climate or the outlet shopping...


----------



## EmileH

HavLab said:


> My mother in law is from Australia also.  She loves Florida but I am not sure if it is the climate or the outlet shopping...



Too funny. Mine is not a shopper. She says Australians can never be too far from the ocean. She's 94 now and swims every day.


----------



## HavLab

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Too funny. Mine is not a shopper. She says Australians can never be too far from the ocean. She's 94 now and swims every day.



That's what I should be doing!


----------



## gracekelly

Apparently they have gotten used to me because I have quite a few who like to visit inside the house.  Of course they don't realize it is a one way trip with no return ticket.


----------



## gracekelly

Hat Trick said:


> Ohh, I can so relate!
> I live in the subtropics in Australia, so I understand rain, humidity and flash flooding.
> And pests....
> Here the local brushtail possums (Trichosurus vulpecula) are ravenous and my potted plants have to be kept inside cages that look like mini aviaries.
> Last week, I asked DH to move one of the cages, which he obediently did, but I failed to notice that he had left the plants outside the cage instead of putting them back in.  Sigh.  He is very much a 7/8ths of the job, type of man.
> Here are what the geraniums in the small cage, which were not left unprotected, look like...
> View attachment 3773830
> 
> 
> Here is what happened to the plants that were left out of the other cage OVERNIGHT!
> 
> View attachment 3773833
> 
> 
> Yes, those twigs represent two geraniums, one rose, and a kaffir lime tree.     I'm hoping that they will recover.
> 
> It's days like these that I remember how much I used to love my possum fur cushion as a child before the brushtails become a protected species!


Are you still speaking to him??  Poor plants!  I get upset when a squirrel steal a tomato or a fruit and takes one bite and then leaves it on the ground.  I never once had a fig from the fig tree because of them.  The rabbits have also be doing a number on plants. I purchased rabbit repellent crystals and they have done nothing.  In act I suspect the rabbits think they are candy.  I knew this would be a bad summer for critters because we had all that winter rain.


----------



## EmileH

We pay a service to spray our yard on a regular basis. They use this spray. Our yard is too large to do it on our own with a small sprayer. It is egg based (makes it sticky and waterproof) and garlic based (makes it smelly and repels animals.) It smells terrible for a day after they spray but it works. Our hippie dippie Gardener had us switch to another service for a year and a half and we almost lost the entire garden. The previous owners did lose it once and replanted the whole thing. They told us about the spray service. I'm not sure you want to put it on food that you plan to eat but it's good for flowers and plants.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> We pay a service to spray our yard on a regular basis. They use this spray. Our yard is too large to do it on our own with a small sprayer. It is egg based (makes it sticky and waterproof) and garlic based (makes it smelly and repels animals.) It smells terrible for a day after they spray but it works. Our hippie dippie Gardener had us switch to another service for a year and a half and we almost lost the entire garden. The previous owners did lose it once and replanted the whole thing. They told us about the spray service. I'm not sure you want to put it on food that you plan to eat but it's good for flowers and plants.
> 
> View attachment 3774549


Thank you!   I will look for it.  The granules are a total bust.  

Edit:  Just found it at Home Depot!


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> Now _this _is a good story.   I think the snails deserved being slowly fried then eaten by you.   Actually, that's probably a bit cruel b/c lizards and birds whom I assume are their natural predators either unfurl their tongues quickly and zap them or gobble them quickly.   But considering your almost obliterated boxed potato plants, it's a pleasant thought even if you don't saute them.
> How quickly did the snails devour the leaves?  A couple of days?  A week or two?
> I think potatoes came from the Incas. They probably had to grow them up high on mountains so the snails couldn't crawl from the lowlands and eat the plants.  I love that your plants are still perky:  they will survive to leaf another day!



Actually these were slugs, or as Mindi described them, homeless snails.   When we lived in CA, our yard was invested with very large snails that were the kind they makes escargot out of.   I researched eating them.   The issue is sort of like the issue with shrimp.  You don't want to eat what they have eaten but not yet expelled.  So what you have to do is feed them corn meal to clean their system.   I did that.   But I never ended up cooking them.   I am an infrequent cook and I think they died before I got around to cooking them.  

Let me tell you how I purged my yard of them.  I bought Killer Snails.  The escargot snails have the round fat shells.   The killer snails were much smaller and had long spiral shells like a sea shell.   The killer snails eat the others.   And after they finish off the other snails they eat leaf trash from the ground and leave plants alone.  It took them about 2 seasons to wipe out the other type of snail.   It was great.   But of course, only in CA can you find someone who raises and sells Killer snails. 

I don't know how long the slugs had been munching on my plants.   They sat out in the yard unplanted for 2 months.   They were under a shrub and out of sight so I don't know.


----------



## Hat Trick

ROTFL...killer snails! I know what you mean, I've used biological control for aphids, but I just can't get an image of ninja snails out of my mind. 
Ducks also like snails and slugs.


----------



## rainneday

Hi all, I popped on and saw a couple of comments directed at me, but it has been a few days and I cannot remember what page they were on. I know one was about chocolate porn  and another from Cremel mentioned moving etc. Thank you for quoting me & I'm sorry that I cannot find them now or I would reply to them here. 
I am completely overwhelmed by this move. I did received my package from Matches Fashion, they shipped super quickly but DHL slowed down the delivery (they were supposed to be here Friday, did not come & finally showed up today around 8pm). I took a few pictures and will post them, the packaging is extraordinary! It's wasteful if not recycled or reused, but it sure makes a lovely presentation. I found two more dresses, one at Yoox and one at Net-a-Porter, once they arrive my summer dress wardrobe will be complete  . The seasons are a bit skewed here & we have warm days well into fall, I'll attach a picture from the beach a few days ago, it is surprisingly warm for July/August.


----------



## rainneday

Beach pics. We really needed a beach break, the stress was becoming too much.


----------



## rainneday

Tracked down the comments. Idk why TPF can't store a longer quote history on here, I was only away for a few days. 



Cordeliere said:


> OMG!   This is chocolate porn!




Chocolate is helping me to survive this move.



cremel said:


> It's a LOT of work to move. Good luck and take it easy. And probably it's the best opportunity for you to clean up unused stuff.
> 
> Congrats again! PM me if you want to meet up to talk about bags!! A new Hermes boutique will be opened in Stanford!! [emoji1]
> 
> I won't move out of the area any time soon. My 3 yr old is going to a good French preschool here which is not very easy to find.



Thank you  I am trying, I have missed out on a week straight of yoga & that usually helps to keep me grounded. Maybe I can catch up tonight. Is anything happening with that H? The last time I was at the mall I looked around but never found the space they are putting it in. My favorite store in there is Muji, so fun. I'm glad you were able to find a community that feels like home, it's not easy. 



Pirula said:


> Omg my DS would love this!  Heck me too!  I'm a little claustrophobic but managed the catacombs just fine.  Very surprised.  The air was thinner for sure though.


Did you show your DH? I'm curious to hear what he thought.


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> I use the step and squish method myself.  They are very destructive so I have no remorse when squishing them.  I don't say anything to snails, however, when I get a spider or other critter in the house I tell them "sorry buddy, you are in the wrong place at the wrong time."


 I normally scream at spiders "get out of here!"


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> We pay a service to spray our yard on a regular basis. They use this spray. Our yard is too large to do it on our own with a small sprayer. It is egg based (makes it sticky and waterproof) and garlic based (makes it smelly and repels animals.) It smells terrible for a day after they spray but it works. Our hippie dippie Gardener had us switch to another service for a year and a half and we almost lost the entire garden. The previous owners did lose it once and replanted the whole thing. They told us about the spray service. I'm not sure you want to put it on food that you plan to eat but it's good for flowers and plants.
> 
> View attachment 3774549


This is good. I use Deer Solution, which is similar. Apparently deer don't like the smell of rotten stuff, LOL


----------



## momasaurus

I'm heading out to the Bay Area in a few days, and never know what to pack because summer is so strange there! That Mark Twain quote is correct : "the coldest winter I ever saw was summer in San Francisco." But excellent scarf weather! @rainneday and @cremel, you are used to it but it always takes me by surprise.


----------



## scarf1

rainneday said:


> Tracked down the comments. Idk why TPF can't store a longer quote history on here, I was only away for a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate is helping me to survive this move.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you  I am trying, I have missed out on a week straight of yoga & that usually helps to keep me grounded. Maybe I can catch up tonight. Is anything happening with that H? The last time I was at the mall I looked around but never found the space they are putting it in. My favorite store in there is Muji, so fun. I'm glad you were able to find a community that feels like home, it's not easy.
> 
> 
> Did you show your DH? I'm curious to hear what he thought.


you are right, not much progress on the new H at Stanford. For awhile there was work going on, but it seems to have stopped again.  The location is next to The jewelry store across from NM.


----------



## Ang-Lin

momasaurus said:


> I'm heading out to the Bay Area in a few days, and never know what to pack because summer is so strange there! That Mark Twain quote is correct : "the coldest winter I ever saw was summer in San Francisco." But excellent scarf weather! @rainneday and @cremel, you are used to it but it always takes me by surprise.


Bay Area resident checking in! You're right, the weather is strange here. Not only is the weather changing every day, different parts of the Bay have different weather on the same day.  Dress in layers! 

Hopefully you get to visit the (temporary) Hermes store - the SAs there are so lovely.  If I had qualified for a meet-up I would totally meet you at the store because I'm overdue for a visit - maybe next time!


----------



## katekluet

momasaurus said:


> I'm heading out to the Bay Area in a few days, and never know what to pack because summer is so strange there! That Mark Twain quote is correct : "the coldest winter I ever saw was summer in San Francisco." But excellent scarf weather! @rainneday and @cremel, you are used to it but it always takes me by surprise.


One word, Moma! ......LAYERS!


----------



## prepster

rainneday said:


> Beach pics. We really needed a beach break, the stress was becoming too much.



Oh thank you!  I needed that this morning!


----------



## prepster

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I normally scream at spiders "get out of here!"



  I never thought of just yelling at them.


----------



## katekluet

scarf1 said:


> you are right, not much progress on the new H at Stanford. For awhile there was work going on, but it seems to have stopped again.  The location is next to The jewelry store across from NM.


I was told it is now going to be 2018....and very high tech....which suits the location in Silicon Valley


----------



## prepster

We've noticed that we do a lot more yelling since we got a puppy.


----------



## chicinthecity777

prepster said:


> I never thought of just yelling at them.


 You can try it next time! But I can't vouch for its success rate.


----------



## chicinthecity777

prepster said:


> We've noticed that we do a lot more yelling since we got a puppy.


oohh....what have you got???


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I normally scream at spiders "get out of here!"



Also going to give this a try!  We currently relocate them as you describe! Hate squishing things!


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I normally scream at spiders "get out of here!"


When I was growing up I used to scream for my older brother to come in and kill whatever offender was making an appearance.  When I moved into our house eons ago, I started seeing insects in the garden that I never knew existed.  Some of them decided to try their luck inside the house, so I quickly had to get used to doing it myself as the sibling option was no longer available lol!  Just when i thought that I had seen everything nature had to offer,  a few months ago I found some little dried up things on the family room carpet.  I had no idea what they were until last week when I found a couple in their live state.  Lawn Shrimp!!  Sounds crazy right?  I couldn't identify the creature until I found a fairly live one.  It was pink and looked just like a shrimp.  I went on the internet and made the identification pretty easily.  Turns out that this is a result of the heavy rains we had during the winter.  They make their appearance in places other than the garden after weather like that.  It is not just a California thing either as the site where I found the info had posts from other states and climate regions.  I am presuming that they crawled in under the slider in the area where we have a little patio with plantings.  

Of interest, is that I had the DH go out and buy some tiny bay shrimp to add to a cold cucumber soup that I made to take to the Hollywood Bowl.  I had a hard time eating them hahahaha!  Too close a resemblance.


----------



## lulilu

rainneday said:


> Beach pics. We really needed a beach break, the stress was becoming too much.



Beautiful. What a getaway!


----------



## lulilu

gracekelly said:


> When I was growing up I used to scream for my older brother to come in and kill whatever offender was making an appearance.  When I moved into our house eons ago, I started seeing insects in the garden that I never knew existed.  Some of them decided to try their luck inside the house, so I quickly had to get used to doing it myself as the sibling option was no longer available lol!  Just when i thought that I had seen everything nature had to offer,  a few months ago I found some little dried up things on the family room carpet.  I had no idea what they were until last week when I found a couple in their live state.  Lawn Shrimp!!  Sounds crazy right?  I couldn't identify the creature until I found a fairly live one.  It was pink and looked just like a shrimp.  I went on the internet and made the identification pretty easily.  Turns out that this is a result of the heavy rains we had during the winter.  They make their appearance in places other than the garden after weather like that.  It is not just a California thing either as the site where I found the info had posts from other states and climate regions.  I am presuming that they crawled in under the slider in the area where we have a little patio with plantings.
> 
> Of interest, is that I had the DH go out and buy some tiny bay shrimp to add to a cold cucumber soup that I made to take to the Hollywood Bowl.  *I had a hard time eating them hahahaha!  Too close a resemblance.*



I bet you did!


----------



## EmileH

I could tell you stories of the bugs we encountered during our one year in Texas, but I don't want to bring the cafe mood down. Let's just say that the tarantula swimming in the pool was the least scary thing we encountered. 

Sorry about the stress of the move rainneday. I'm sure it will all be worth it. Hope the beach break helped..


----------



## lulilu

Whenever I see photos of different beautiful places, and imagine living in one or another, I always forget to consider the indigenous "creatures."  I will stick to my boring east coast and its minor (in comparison) bugs etc.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> a few months ago I found some little dried up things on the family room carpet.  I had no idea what they were until last week when I found a couple in their live state.  *Lawn Shrimp!! * Sounds crazy right?  I couldn't identify the creature until I found a fairly live one.  It was pink and looked just like a shrimp.  I went on the internet and made the identification pretty easily.  Turns out that this is a result of the heavy rains we had during the winter.  They make their appearance in places other than the garden after weather like that.



Lawn Shrrimp?   Appearing as a result of heavy rains?

Sounds like Sharkanado!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I could tell you stories of the bugs we encountered during our one year in Texas, but I don't want to bring the cafe mood down. Let's just say that the tarantula swimming in the pool was the least scary thing we encountered.
> 
> Sorry about the stress of the move rainneday. I'm sure it will all be worth it. Hope the beach break helped..


I had  tarantula in the kitchen shortly after we moved in!  Scared the living daylights out of me.  I wasn't brave at all.  I think I used an entire can of bug spray on it.  Years later i had another i the dining room.  Why do they even want to come into the house?  Used a can of spray on that one too!


----------



## Mindi B

Not to add to anyone's tarantula terrors, but them critters can JUMP.  Learned that the hard way.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Lawn Shrrimp?   Appearing as a result of heavy rains?
> 
> Sounds like Sharkanado!


Yes!  It is rather scary at how many insects are related to crustaceans.  There is another one that I dub the garden lobster because it looks so much like one.  I leave it alone and just try to redirect its path if it is getting too close to the house.  I don't know where in the evolutionary chain these things became separated from being insects as opposed  sea creatures or vice versa.  They say that whales were once land animals so there you have it!


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> Not to add to anyone's tarantula terrors, but them critters can JUMP.  Learned that the hard way.


Really!  Then I am lucky that they must have been half dead by the time they got into the house!


----------



## Mindi B

I have long thought that crustaceans are just ocean bugs. 
I know it makes me a philistine, but I am not a seafood fan.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> I have long thought that crustaceans are just ocean bugs.
> I know it makes me a philistine, but I am not a seafood fan.


After the lawn shrimp, I may join you!


----------



## Mindi B

Lawn shrimp.  (*shudder*)


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Bugs don't scare me - I weigh more than they do.  Politicians are a whole 'nother concern.


----------



## rainneday

lulilu said:


> Beautiful. What a getaway!



Thank you, Lulilu. there is no place I would rather be than on the beach, even in stormy weather. 



momasaurus said:


> I'm heading out to the Bay Area in a few days, and never know what to pack because summer is so strange there! That Mark Twain quote is correct : "the coldest winter I ever saw was summer in San Francisco." But excellent scarf weather! @rainneday and @cremel, you are used to it but it always takes me by surprise.



I love that quote, it is so accurate. I have been using my cotton pareo a lot this past month.



scarf1 said:


> you are right, not much progress on the new H at Stanford. For awhile there was work going on, but it seems to have stopped again.  The location is next to The jewelry store across from NM.



Oh ok, I will check it out the next time I am down there, thanks! 



prepster said:


> Oh thank you!  I needed that this morning!



Awww Thank you!


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> Not to add to anyone's tarantula terrors, but them critters can JUMP.  Learned that the hard way.



Yikes,  I did not need to hear that!!


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> Bugs don't scare me - I weigh more than they do.  Politicians are a whole 'nother concern.



That's what I thought until I moved to Texas. [emoji23]


----------



## etoile de mer

rainneday said:


> Beach pics. We really needed a beach break, the stress was becoming too much.



Gorgeous pics, *rainneday,* I love those wispy clouds! So glad to hear you've found a house, I remember when you started your search. Will be wonderful to finally feel settled!


----------



## Mindi B

Both are icky, Madam.


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> Lawn Shrrimp?   Appearing as a result of heavy rains?
> 
> Sounds like Sharkanado!



_Lawn Shrimp, the Movie_.  (I saw it.  The book was way better.)


----------



## prepster

xiangxiang0731 said:


> oohh....what have you got???



We've probably talked it to death in Chat, but he's a German Shepherd.  Actually, kind of like Sharknado.


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, yes, _Lawn Shrimp: The Movie_.  Not Leonardo DiCaprio's best work.
Seriously, I Googled those things.  They are disGUSTing.


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> _Lawn Shrimp, the Movie_.  (I saw it.  The book was way better.)





Mindi B said:


> Ah, yes, _Lawn Shrimp: The Movie_.  Not Leonardo DiCaprio's best work.
> Seriously, I Googled those things.  They are disGUSTing.



The ad for the movie trailer:  _You'll never look at seafood the same way again..._


----------



## Mindi B

"You'll never sea food the same way again."

Sorry.  Sometimes I crack myself up.  I am alone in this.


----------



## rainneday

etoile de mer said:


> Gorgeous pics, *rainneday,* I love those wispy clouds! So glad to hear you've found a house, I remember when you started your search. Will be wonderful to finally feel settled!



Thank you, Etoile, I am touched that you have followed my very long journey  
Those clouds were extraordinary, I could have sat there for days watching the colors of the sea & sky change.


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> _Lawn Shrimp, the Movie_.  (I saw it.  The book was way better.)



roflao


----------



## etoile de mer

rainneday said:


> Thank you, Etoile, I am touched that you have followed my very long journey
> Those clouds were extraordinary, I could have sat there for days watching the colors of the sea & sky change.



Love doing just what you describe, so peaceful! Sending best wishes for your move, keep us posted!


----------



## rainneday

etoile de mer said:


> Love doing just what you describe, so peaceful! Sending best wishes for your move, keep us posted!


----------



## Ang-Lin

prepster said:


> _Lawn Shrimp, the Movie_.  (I saw it.  The book was way better.)


I rofl'ed!


----------



## chicinthecity777

prepster said:


> We've probably talked it to death in Chat, but he's a German Shepherd.  Actually, kind of like Sharknado.


Oh I must have missed it. How cute! German Shepherd is highly intelligent!


----------



## Genie27

Ooh, I need to share a neat shortcut for StyleApp - I have multiple basic white/grey/black/navy T's and I mostly use them interchangeably so I took a picture of just one in each colour, and I use it to indicate any. It has eliminated a bit of hassle of identifying one over the other plain black T. Hope this helps some of you who have been finding the inventory process daunting. 

Another tip: If you are wearing an outfit that is similar to one you've worn before - instead of going through all your looks, go into the closet, select one of the main items, and then click on the 'data entry' square-with-pen icon on lower left, Then in the 'used in xx outfits,' you can see all the looks that include that item - there you can either clone or select the entire look to enter into your calendar. Holy shortcut, because I hated looking through a hundred looks to find one specific one.

For entering the data: I also found it helpful to tackle categories - only dresses, or only winter jackets etc. They don't have to look instagram worthy, you can always retake the shot later and replace the image. 

I also don't always fill my calendar every day - but I do go back and try to add them when I can.


----------



## lulilu

^^ sounds like a big undertaking.  I admire the effort.


----------



## Mindi B

I would LOVE to have a digital resource for my clothing.  I have zero motivation to create one.  I need a personal assistant.


----------



## Genie27

It's very helpful when I'm considering purchasing yet another spring jacket or pair of sandals - I can see that I already have a dozen+. 

Then again it also shows me I only have 2 pairs of closed toe non-boot footwear.


----------



## prepster

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Oh I must have missed it. How cute! German Shepherd is highly intelligent!



The problem is he's way smarter than I am!    (And he runs faster!)


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Ooh, I need to share a neat shortcut for StyleApp - I have multiple basic white/grey/black/navy T's and I mostly use them interchangeably so I took a picture of just one in each colour, and I use it to indicate any. It has eliminated a bit of hassle of identifying one over the other plain black T. Hope this helps some of you who have been finding the inventory process daunting.
> 
> Another tip: If you are wearing an outfit that is similar to one you've worn before - instead of going through all your looks, go into the closet, select one of the main items, and then click on the 'data entry' square-with-pen icon on lower left, Then in the 'used in xx outfits,' you can see all the looks that include that item - there you can either clone or select the entire look to enter into your calendar. Holy shortcut, because I hated looking through a hundred looks to find one specific one.
> 
> For entering the data: I also found it helpful to tackle categories - only dresses, or only winter jackets etc. They don't have to look instagram worthy, you can always retake the shot later and replace the image.
> 
> I also don't always fill my calendar every day - but I do go back and try to add them when I can.



I'm saving this info!


----------



## Mindi B

The closet app giveth, and the closet app taketh away.


----------



## EmileH

I'm saving it too Genie. I have my backdrop ready to go. I'm saving the chore for a rainy or snowy weekend when I have free time. After I finish my filing. 

Now that I weeded out a lot I think I can manage it. I will probably continue to log my modeling shots in cloth too. It's helpful for me to see the photos. I'll scroll through them when I'm bored waiting for an appointment. With time and distance I can evaluate what's working for me and what isn't. I try to think "what would Tim Gunn say?" Several of my silk tees were shapeless and not doing me any favors. Off to the guest room closet they went. And I confirmed that I was wearing my skirts an inch or two too long. So off to the tailor they went.


----------



## Genie27

Yes, I use cloth as well - quick snap at the door before I leave the apartment, or for a complex outfit - it's been useful to document and look up old outfits especially when seasons change and one forgets what shoe matched what skirt. Both these apps have made it easier to switch seasons, instead of my usual floundering mess for the first month after the weather changes.

I get into a groove in each season, where all my clothes work smoothly together, and then it all comes crashing down after 4 months. I don't have time for this - I want to be able to throw some clothes on in 5 minutes and still look somewhat pulled together.


----------



## EmileH

The most difficult thing for me is packing for a warm weather vacation while it's still winter here. I completely forget what I have and how to dress.


----------



## Genie27

Ok, I'm going to sound like the crazy app salesperson: I used the packing List tab on the app to create a 'resort' and 'summer vacation' packing list of clothes and looks. It was useful in the dead of winter when I didn't think I needed flip flops in Mexico, as I could not fathom being warm.


----------



## EmileH

Yes that's exactly it. I can't imagine how warm feels at that point in the year. Even for my paris spring trips it's hard to imagine what 60 or 70 feels like.


----------



## EmileH

@prepster I saw your post about your friend finding her new bag on the eBay resellers thread. Great news. I wonder if it's coincidence that she had just texted her SA about going another route. I really think some SAs hold things to see how much they can extort from a customer.....errrr.....I mean build the relationship [emoji23] before they hand over the bag. We will never know but it seems like quite a coincidence to me. I prefer to shop at stores that don't play games. But all is well that ends well. Glad she got her bag.


----------



## gracekelly

I have found that having some set pieces to wear on vacation is the easiest way to pack.  Last year we took a couple of two week trips and I essentially packed the same things for both trips.  I have another big trip coming up and I think that will have pretty much the same things.  i don't like to have too much clothing especially when I am moving to different cities/hotels.  I pick one color palette and try to stick to it.  I don't feel I have to dress to impress so if I look boring, that's life.  I would rather not spend my time thinking about what I will be wearing  when I have to get up really early for day trips or transiting.  That all being said, I HAVE to take a pair of  Chanel two tone shoes and one Chanel jacket lol!  One good bag that works for day or night and I am done!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> I have found that having some set pieces to wear on vacation is the easiest way to pack.  Last year we took a couple of two week trips and I essentially packed the same things for both trips.  I have another big trip coming up and I think that will have pretty much the same things.  i don't like to have too much clothing especially when I am moving to different cities/hotels.  I pick one color palette and try to stick to it.  I don't feel I have to dress to impress so if I look boring, that's life.  I would rather not spend my time thinking about what I will be wearing  when I have to get up really early for day trips or transiting.  That all being said, I HAVE to take a pair of  Chanel two tone shoes and one Chanel jacket lol!  One good bag that works for day or night and I am done!



You are a minimalist packer. I like to bring my things out to play on vacation. But I carry what I bring so I keep it reasonable.


----------



## Genie27

I always want to pack 'warm clothes' like a wool sweater, and then as soon as I arrive I can't even stand to wear long pants and sneakers. Inevitably, on my way back I'm in a cotton skirt and tank and flip flops, and change into shoes and long pants at the airport.

I've done minimal (18lb pack) and I've done one outfit per day for two week summer urban trips. Not having to bother with laundry is a nice luxury, but I did enjoy the challenge of the ultra-light packing.

I do find that the older I get, the less I want to rough it. With the exception of camping etc. of course.


----------



## prepster

Since we are talking about packing for travel.  I thought I would share some of my travel photos.

Here I am planning my trip...





Here I am taking a brief rest while loading my luggage in my car...





In this photo I am perplexed about how I'm going to get those trunks onto the train...





In this photo, I have arrived at my destination but seem to have lost my pants.  Nevertheless, I am undeterred, and as you can see, I am happy to be pushing my own luggage into the hotel.


----------



## EmileH

I love it! And you look so elegant doing it. Except for forgetting your pants in all of those suitcases. [emoji23]


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love it! And you look so elegant doing it. Except for forgetting your pants in all of those suitcases. [emoji23]



The problem I always have is that my minimalist, one carry-on and a personal item self, is frequently in conflict with my inner diva.    I'm sorry to say that my minimalist self always wins, but it's a struggle.  On the other hand, I rarely arrive at a destination without my pants.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> The problem I always have is that my minimalist, one carry-on and a personal item self, is frequently in conflict with my inner diva.    I'm sorry to say that my minimalist self always wins, but it's a struggle.  On the other hand, I rarely arrive at a destination without my pants.



I totally want to stand on a train platform with my luggage waiting for someone to fetch me and my bags but somehow I don't think it would seem as glamorous as the photo. I'm imaging doing that a penn station.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I could tell you stories of the bugs we encountered during our one year in Texas, but I don't want to bring the cafe mood down. Let's just say that the tarantula swimming in the pool was the least scary thing we encountered.
> 
> Sorry about the stress of the move rainneday. I'm sure it will all be worth it. Hope the beach break helped..


Armadillos evidently carry leprosy.   That's the oddest thing.   I watch those Animal Planet programs, "Monsters inside me."   I think my fav thing to do is stay inside and order stuff on-line.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Yes!  It is rather scary at how many insects are related to crustaceans.  There is another one that I dub the garden lobster because it looks so much like one.  I leave it alone and just try to redirect its path if it is getting too close to the house.  I don't know where in the evolutionary chain these things became separated from being insects as opposed  sea creatures or vice versa.  They say that whales were once land animals so there you have it!


Yup.   Whales are related to hippos.  
Does anyone live where scorpions are?  Is it clear that lawn shrimp are in fact shrimp and not scorpions? 

 I read the NYT Science Times on Tuesday and there are evidently some ticks that make people allergic to meat.  I am sure that the Middle Atlantic States will eventually have all sorts of ticks who find the Northeast overcrowded.   I am definitely staying indoors for at least the next decade.


----------



## EmileH

The builder asked if I was afraid of bugs before we moved in. I answered of course not. I had no idea what bugs are like in Texas. Google red headed centipede. Not it's not the little fuzzy thing that you think it is. And there is no way to keep this and other bugs out of your house. Once you google: picture coming out in your robe to get your morning coffee to see one of these things walking with a glue trap (the large rat sized glue trap) attached to its back feet walking through your house. Me to exterminator "I'm not afraid if cancer. Just get rid of these things."


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> When I was growing up I used to scream for my older brother to come in and kill whatever offender was making an appearance.  When I moved into our house eons ago, I started seeing insects in the garden that I never knew existed.  Some of them decided to try their luck inside the house, so I quickly had to get used to doing it myself as the sibling option was no longer available lol!  Just when i thought that I had seen everything nature had to offer,  a few months ago I found some little dried up things on the family room carpet.  I had no idea what they were until last week when I found a couple in their live state.  Lawn Shrimp!!  Sounds crazy right?  I couldn't identify the creature until I found a fairly live one.  It was pink and looked just like a shrimp.  I went on the internet and made the identification pretty easily.  Turns out that this is a result of the heavy rains we had during the winter.  They make their appearance in places other than the garden after weather like that.  It is not just a California thing either as the site where I found the info had posts from other states and climate regions.  I am presuming that they crawled in under the slider in the area where we have a little patio with plantings.
> 
> Of interest, is that I had the DH go out and buy some tiny bay shrimp to add to a cold cucumber soup that I made to take to the Hollywood Bowl.  I had a hard time eating them hahahaha!  Too close a resemblance.


There are times that screaming is the most calming thing a person can do.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> Yup.   Whales are related to hippos.
> Does anyone live where scorpions are?  Is it clear that lawn shrimp are in fact shrimp and not scorpions?
> 
> I read the NYT Science Times on Tuesday and there are evidently some ticks that make people allergic to meat.  I am sure that the Middle Atlantic States will eventually have all sorts of ticks who find the Northeast overcrowded.   I am definitely staying indoors for at least the next decade.



Yup. Scorpions live in Texas too.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> @prepster I saw your post about your friend finding her new bag on the eBay resellers thread. Great news. I wonder if it's coincidence that she had just texted her SA about going another route. I really think some SAs hold things to see how much they can extort from a customer.....errrr.....I mean build the relationship [emoji23] before they hand over the bag. We will never know but it seems like quite a coincidence to me. I prefer to shop at stores that don't play games. But all is well that ends well. Glad she got her bag.



Lol!  Yes, an amazing coincidence!  She manages to have a lot of those!  She is so savvy (and confident).  I tell her all of the time that she needs to open a school called, "Things Your Mother Probably Didn't Teach You But Should Have."


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> Since we are talking about packing for travel.  I thought I would share some of my travel photos.
> 
> Here I am planning my trip...
> 
> View attachment 3776429
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am taking a brief rest while loading my luggage in my car...
> 
> View attachment 3776430
> 
> 
> 
> In this photo I am perplexed about how I'm going to get those trunks onto the train...
> 
> View attachment 3776431
> 
> 
> 
> In this photo, I have arrived at my destination but seem to have lost my pants.  Nevertheless, I am undeterred, and as you can see, I am happy to be pushing my own luggage into the hotel.
> 
> View attachment 3776437


Just love how you travel.  Did I forget to mention that I am Fedexing a steamer trunk to each of my destinations?    lol!


----------



## eagle1002us

rainneday said:


> Thank you, Lulilu. there is no place I would rather be than on the beach, even in stormy weather.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that quote, it is so accurate. I have been using my cotton pareo a lot this past month.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok, I will check it out the next time I am down there, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww Thank you!


I like moody landscapes.  A stormy beach is one.   The next day a front has passed thru and the day is delightfully crisp and breezy.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I totally want to stand on a train platform with my luggage waiting for someone to fetch me and my bags but somehow I don't think it would seem as glamorous as the photo. I'm imaging doing that a penn station.


Yikes, years ago  was visiting family in NY area and I had to drag my carry-on through Penn Station on a Friday afternoon during rush hour.  I was nearly trampled to death.  It definitely was the opposite of glamorous!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are a minimalist packer.* I like to bring my things out to play on vacation. *But I carry what I bring so I keep it reasonable.


I would love to do that!  Why else do we have beautiful things?  I would love to take all the designer things, the jewelry, bags etc.  Reality usually wins. Not to mention safety issues and the better part of valor is to fly under the radar most of the time in foreign (to me) countries.    On my last two long trips I took a Kelly and I wore it minimally unfortunately.  I had to admit to myself that I should have left it home and stuck to my usual "good" travel bag which is a lovely Chanel black patent that packs easily.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yup. Scorpions live in Texas too.



Not to mention the fact that in Texas, everything is bigger!


----------



## prepster

gracekelly said:


> Just love how you travel.  Did I forget to mention that I am Fedexing a steamer trunk to each of my destinations?    lol!



With a fresh pair of white gloves for each day, no doubt.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> I have long thought that crustaceans are just ocean bugs.
> I know it makes me a philistine, but I am not a seafood fan.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love it! And you look so elegant doing it. Except for forgetting your pants in all of those suitcases. [emoji23]


One less thing to pack!


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I would love to do that!  Why else do we have beautiful things?  I would love to take all the designer things, the jewelry, bags etc.  Reality usually wins. Not to mention safety issues and the better part of valor is to fly under the radar most of the time in foreign (to me) countries.    On my last two long trips I took a Kelly and I wore it minimally unfortunately.  I had to admit to myself that I should have left it home and stuck to my usual "good" travel bag which is a lovely Chanel black patent that packs easily.


I agree with both of you, PBP and GK.  It  enhances the specialness of an item like a Kelly to wear it to a new setting and the Kelly is not all banged up (thinking of my regular one) from frequent use.  The kelly or other items then get associated with pleasant memories (hopefully).


----------



## eagle1002us

My Coach Space Rexy Saddle bag came today.  It's adorable.  Perfect size.   Not real big.  Reminds me of the honey-colored leather saddle bag I carried in the mid-70s.  That was really durable leather.   This one is, too.
The Space Rexy acquired urgency b/c I passed on a costume jewelry pin of a bear playing a violin. It was a hundred bucks.  I don't think of myself as _that_ much of a collector.  But it was so whimsical, so stupid looking, that it was wonderful.


----------



## lulilu

gracekelly said:


> Yikes, years ago  was visiting family in NY area and I had to drag my carry-on through Penn Station on a Friday afternoon during rush hour.  I was nearly trampled to death.  It definitely was the opposite of glamorous!



My work commute.  I drove me to early retirement.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> My Coach Space Rexy Saddle bag came today.  It's adorable.  Perfect size.   Not real big.  Reminds me of the honey-colored leather saddle bag I carried in the mid-70s.  That was really durable leather.   This one is, too.
> The Space Rexy acquired urgency b/c I passed on a costume jewelry pin of a bear playing a violin. It was a hundred bucks.  I don't think of myself as _that_ much of a collector.  But it was so whimsical, so stupid looking, that it was wonderful.


I just went to look and i is an adorable figure!    Prefect whimsy!  Love this color leather too   i have a saddle bag in a similar color from ???? that is really nice so I never gave it away.  For the past 2 years they have been talking about the style coming back so it is good to see this.  They said the same about the Trim, which is also a great useful style.


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> My work commute.  I drove me to early retirement.


Then you know Penn Station on a super hot Friday afternoon in August with people trying to get away for the weekend!


----------



## rainneday

eagle1002us said:


> I like moody landscapes.  A stormy beach is one.   The next day a front has passed thru and the day is delightfully crisp and breezy.



Me too, simple pleasures like this make life so rich.


----------



## rainneday

prepster said:


> Since we are talking about packing for travel.  I thought I would share some of my travel photos.
> 
> Here I am planning my trip...
> 
> View attachment 3776429
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am taking a brief rest while loading my luggage in my car...
> 
> View attachment 3776430
> 
> 
> 
> In this photo I am perplexed about how I'm going to get those trunks onto the train...
> 
> View attachment 3776431
> 
> 
> 
> In this photo, I have arrived at my destination but seem to have lost my pants.  Nevertheless, I am undeterred, and as you can see, I am happy to be pushing my own luggage into the hotel.
> 
> View attachment 3776437



 Love this.


----------



## rainneday

eagle1002us said:


> Yup.   Whales are related to hippos.
> Does anyone live where scorpions are?  Is it clear that lawn shrimp are in fact shrimp and not scorpions?
> 
> I read the NYT Science Times on Tuesday and there are evidently some ticks that make people allergic to meat.  I am sure that the Middle Atlantic States will eventually have all sorts of ticks who find the Northeast overcrowded.   I am definitely staying indoors for at least the next decade.



I've seen scorpions at my parents' property in SoCal, I've never heard them referred to as Lawn Shrimp, HTH! (BTW I'm jumping in without knowing the context of this )


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> My Coach Space Rexy Saddle bag came today.  It's adorable.  Perfect size.   Not real big.  Reminds me of the honey-colored leather saddle bag I carried in the mid-70s.  That was really durable leather.   This one is, too.
> The Space Rexy acquired urgency b/c I passed on a costume jewelry pin of a bear playing a violin. It was a hundred bucks.  I don't think of myself as _that_ much of a collector.  But it was so whimsical, so stupid looking, that it was wonderful.



I am glad for you that you got something that brings you joy.    Whimsey is good.


----------



## Cordeliere

rainneday said:


> I've seen scorpions at my parents' property in SoCal, I've never heard them referred to as Lawn Shrimp, HTH! (BTW I'm jumping in without knowing the context of this )




Here you go.   Start with grace kelly's post.  It is worth a giggle to read on.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-cafe-bon-temps-good-times-cafe.882228/page-1535


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I just went to look and i is an adorable figure!    Prefect whimsy!  Love this color leather too   i have a saddle bag in a similar color from ???? that is really nice so I never gave it away.  For the past 2 years they have been talking about the style coming back so it is good to see this.  They said the same about the Trim, which is also a great useful style.


Thank you very much, GK, for the Space Rexy love.  Saddle bags are an iconic American purse style, don't you think?   I don't recall H ever making a bag like that.   But the Trim that you mentioned, that's a classic.  So "Jackie O on Skorpios."

 I love the jet pack Rexy's wearing and his clear space helmet; he's ready to blast off into outer space.

Coach has a large tote bag embossed not with a horse-drawn carriage but with a Rexy drawn carriage.   This I like too, and it seems to be nice leather, but oy, it's $1K.   

 I looked on ebay at Coach bags and there were a number of bags with Mickey Mouse ears and a small embossed Mickey.  These were not exciting.  Speaking of Mickey, Napier has made cute costume pins of Minnie Mouse as a cheerleader and then one of Mickey bursting out of a star with his arms spread like he is a star.   These are nice collectible pins, a good size and price.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> I am glad for you that you got something that brings you joy.    Whimsey is good.


Thank you, Cordy.  Whimsey _is_ good, it does cheer me up.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Then you know Penn Station on a super hot Friday afternoon in August with people trying to get away for the weekend!


Penn Station is evidently renovating this summer and I heard they will be finished in September.  This seems to me to be a good reason to postpone a NYC trip to the early fall.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> Lol!  Yes, an amazing coincidence!  She manages to have a lot of those!  She is so savvy (and confident).  I tell her all of the time that she needs to open a school called, "Things Your Mother Probably Didn't Teach You But Should Have."



I waited over two years spending regularly and even with our new store opening I kept waiting for my black birkin. I finally went another route. I let my SA know I no longer needed it because I found it in Europe. She claimed  mine had just come in that week. [emoji849] Another friend was waiting for a particular bag for over a year. She kept asking the SA every visit. When the SA was away the SM called and told the customer she was cleaning up and found the bag had been sitting in the reserve box for three months. Same SA. No longer my SA. Some SAs definitely try to calculate how much you want the bag and how far they can push it. That SA miscalculated with me because she didn't know that I like to shop abroad. Your friend outsmarted the SA. Good for her.


----------



## Genie27

Wow, that is some game.


----------



## ouija board

gracekelly said:


> Not to mention the fact that in Texas, everything is bigger!



They definitely are! That's why I live on the 10th floor. If our Texas sized critters are willing to climb that high to get me, I'll grudgingly concede respect for their determination and work ethic...then I squash em dead. 

Lawn shrimp, though, I'm not sure I could handle [emoji33]


----------



## EmileH

ouija board said:


> They definitely are! That's why I live on the 10th floor. If our Texas sized critters are willing to climb that high to get me, I'll grudgingly concede respect for their determination and work ethic...then I squash em dead.
> 
> Lawn shrimp, though, I'm not sure I could handle [emoji33]



Smart. In retrospect we wish we had done the same. We were in Austin. I had lived in Houston for years with no big issues at all.


----------



## Mindi B

"Texas-sized (red headed) centipede at Garner State Park"--Click this link at your own risk.  I will not be held responsible for subsequent therapy bills.
https://twitter.com/TPWDparks/status/616309284968767488
This is nightmare fuel, plain and simple.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> "Texas-sized (red headed) centipede at Garner State Park"--Click this link at your own risk.  I will not be held responsible for subsequent therapy bills.
> https://twitter.com/TPWDparks/status/616309284968767488
> This is nightmare fuel, plain and simple.



Yes that's it. 6-8 inches long with the diameter of a ballpoint pen. We lasted one year. I had no idea anything like that even existed.


----------



## Mindi B

Neither did I, until today.  THANKS, PbP!


----------



## EmileH

Mindi B said:


> Neither did I, until today.  THANKS, PbP!



That's why I didn't post a photo. [emoji23]

The first night I went to sleep looking at this beautiful live oak tree we had in the back. It was lit beautifully. I just love live oaks. And I thought how lucky are we to have this beautiful tree? Within two weeks the tree started chirping and it was like The Birds but with locusts that they call katydids. [emoji33]

Then there were other scary critters with two legs. I felt like Marissa Tomei in My Cousin Vinny. I definitely didn't blend. [emoji23]


----------



## Mindi B

I totally get it, PbP.  I will never live in Texas.  Or visit Texas.  Or, actually, talk much about Texas (but please, all, note that my aversion does not extend to any of my fellow Forum members who reside in the Lone Star state. I love you guys).
And it is true, PbP, you refrained from showing us the centipede, yet I hads ta see it.  And share it.  I'm rather bloody-minded that way.


----------



## EmileH

I have wonderful memories of my time in Houston. It's a very livable city. The weather is what it is. But the people are nice and the restaurants are fantastic. Not bad shopping either. 

Austin is fun if you don't stray too far from the very center of the city.


----------



## Mindi B

Glad Texas was not all insectoid horror, PbP.
I fear that the Southern climes are not for me.
Austin is maybe the only city in Texas I could survive.  I love their slogan, "Keep Austin Weird"!


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> "Texas-sized (red headed) centipede at Garner State Park"--Click this link at your own risk.  I will not be held responsible for subsequent therapy bills.
> https://twitter.com/TPWDparks/status/616309284968767488
> This is nightmare fuel, plain and simple.


Very cool!  Sorry now that I didn't take pictures of the lawn shrimp lol!  If I ever see that land lobster again, I will be sure to get my camera!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Very cool!  Sorry now that I didn't take pictures of the lawn shrimp lol!  If I ever see that land lobster again, I will be sure to get my camera!



Cool isn't what I thought when I saw it in my bathrobe that morning. It was a regular occurrence.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cool isn't what I thought when I saw it in my bathrobe that morning. It was a regular occurrence.


No in the bathrobe is right out of a horror movie.  I think that I would have need medical attention if that happened to me, I'm not that brave.


----------



## ouija board

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Smart. In retrospect we wish we had done the same. We were in Austin. I had lived in Houston for years with no big issues at all.



We moved upwards because DH was sick of mowing lawns and messing with landscaping. The escape from critters was an added bonus. Having to wait for the elevator with an incontinent Doberman that's gotta go RIGHT NOW wasn't so fun. I've only been to Austin in passing, so I'm duly warned about the monster red centipedes. Visit, don't stay.


----------



## Mindi B

I understand that motivation, OB.  But there is no tower high enough to satisfactorily separate me from a red-headed centipede.  Besides, my guess is those critters can climb.  Errrrrgh.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> I understand that motivation, OB.  But there is no tower high enough to satisfactorily separate me from a red-headed centipede.  Besides, my guess is those critters can climb.  Errrrrgh.


Well if you really want to have a sleepless night, you can bring things home with you in a grocery bag or even in your car.  That has happened to me a couple of times. The lizard in the back of the SUV was funny.  We have so many that one more outside didn't matter


----------



## Mindi B

But not funny for the lizard, gk!  He was undoubtedly deeply confused by the sudden relocation--"I was THERE, now I'm HERE. . . but where is here?"  I hope your indigenous yard lizards were welcoming.  "We're glad to have you, but one rule: nobody talks to the lawn shrimp."


----------



## EmileH

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> But not funny for the lizard, gk!  He was undoubtedly deeply confused by the sudden relocation--"I was THERE, now I'm HERE. . . but where is here?"  I hope your indigenous yard lizards were welcoming.  "We're glad to have you, but one rule: nobody talks to the lawn shrimp."


Hmm...  It was really his choice to relocate since he found a way into the back of the car.  At the time, I told DH that the lizard was trying to move to a more residential neighborhood since this happened in Costco parking lot.  We decided to let him stay in the back until we got home and then we urged him to meet his new neighbors  

I did have another experience with lizard relocation that involved a lizard running around in the step down bar in my family room and a Dyson vacuum cleaner.  The Dyson was the only way I could catch him and he survived very nicely to be let out in the side yard.


----------



## gracekelly

gracekelly said:


> Hmm...  It was really his choice to relocate since he found a way into the back of the car.  At the time, I told DH that the lizard was trying to move to a more residential neighborhood since this happened in Costco parking lot.  We decided to let him stay in the back until we got home and then we urged him to meet his new neighbors
> 
> I did have another experience with lizard relocation that involved a lizard running around in the step down bar in my family room and a Dyson vacuum cleaner.  The Dyson was the only way I could catch him and he survived very nicely to be let out in the side yard.



Now that I think about it, the lizards are probably eating the lawn shrimp!


----------



## Mindi B

But do lizards understand automotive transportation?   Did he realize he was relocating?  Or did he just see your car as a sort of large terrarium, all nice and warm, with a posh carpeted floor? 
In any case, it was kind of you not to eject him at highway speeds.
Yes, the lizards probably do eat the lawn shrimp.  This subject continues to gross me out in new and inventive ways.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> But do lizards understand automotive transportation?   Did he realize he was relocating?  Or did he just see your car as a sort of large terrarium, all nice and warm, with a posh carpeted floor?
> In any case, it was kind of you not to eject him at highway speeds.
> Yes, the lizards probably do eat the lawn shrimp.  This subject continues to gross me out in new and inventive ways.


OK, here is what i really think.  The Costco where we were shopping is  in a less expensive neighborhood than where we live.  I think he saw a nice SUV and decided that he could move up to a better neighborhood with lush landscaping i.e. better insects to eat and a more comfortable environment,  Essentially I am saying that this lizard was upwardly mobile and could be accused of being a climber and/or snob and had no problem leaving friends and family behind.  He was thinking only of himself and had no regard as to how much he would be hurting the F&F.  Life is tough!


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## Mindi B

You know, rereading your post, gk. . . Next time you're leaving Costco, better check your backseat.  That'll be me crouching back there.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> You know, rereading your post, gk. . . Next time you're leaving Costco, better check your backseat.  That'll be me crouching back there.


No problem Mindi,  I have a nice guest room for you.  Of course at the moment, it is filled with the contents of my linen closet, but we can work it out.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

gracekelly said:


> No in the bathrobe is right out of a horror movie.  I think that I would have need medical attention if that happened to me, I'm not that brave.


That bug would be a teriffic bag charm for a Rouge Tomate.


----------



## Mindi B

And NO ONE would THINK of touching your bag.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> And NO ONE would THINK of touching your bag.



Or mugging you if that bug was sitting on your bag!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I waited over two years spending regularly and even with our new store opening I kept waiting for my black birkin. I finally went another route. I let my SA know I no longer needed it because I found it in Europe. She claimed  mine had just come in that week. [emoji849] Another friend was waiting for a particular bag for over a year. She kept asking the SA every visit. When the SA was away the SM called and told the customer she was cleaning up and found the bag had been sitting in the reserve box for three months. Same SA. No longer my SA. Some SAs definitely try to calculate how much you want the bag and how far they can push it. That SA miscalculated with me because she didn't know that I like to shop abroad. Your friend outsmarted the SA. Good for her.


I totally believe you and I also think it is unreal that H wouldn't smoke out someone who treats faithful customers that way.
When I got my first K I immediately wanted another one (I was thinking along the lines of "an heir and a spare").   Like, if something happens to the one I got I don't have a backup.  
I know from this forum that I am not the only person who has thought this way.   Or, to put it another way:  it's hard to stop at just one.   Didn't your SA _know_ that?
Some folks really shouldn't be working in retail, _ever_.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> I totally get it, PbP.  I will never live in Texas.  Or visit Texas.  Or, actually, talk much about Texas (but please, all, note that my aversion does not extend to any of my fellow Forum members who reside in the Lone Star state. I love you guys).
> And it is true, PbP, you refrained from showing us the centipede, yet I hads ta see it.  And share it.  I'm rather bloody-minded that way.


The lupines are very pretty in the early spring.  Saw them from a train when I was a kid.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> But do lizards understand automotive transportation?   Did he realize he was relocating?  Or did he just see your car as a sort of large terrarium, all nice and warm, with a posh carpeted floor?
> In any case, it was kind of you not to eject him at highway speeds.
> Yes, the lizards probably do eat the lawn shrimp.  This subject continues to gross me out in new and inventive ways.


Dyson appliances are not necessarily cheap.   I asked DH to buy me a fan b/c of the way our AC vents are placed.   Several years later he told me how much the Dyson cost.   I was stunned.  But it was some kind of fan with a large circle but with no blades.  So I guess it was special.   


gracekelly said:


> OK, here is what i really think.  The Costco where we were shopping is  in a less expensive neighborhood than where we live.  I think he saw a nice SUV and decided that he could move up to a better neighborhood with lush landscaping i.e. better insects to eat and a more comfortable environment,  Essentially I am saying that this lizard was upwardly mobile and could be accused of being a climber and/or snob and had no problem leaving friends and family behind.  He was thinking only of himself and had no regard as to how much he would be hurting the F&F.  Life is tough!


The critter had gone to Costco to get the F&F discount.  Think how many kids this critter has!!!!


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> Dyson appliances are not necessarily cheap.   I asked DH to buy me a fan b/c of the way our AC vents are placed.   Several years later he told me how much the Dyson cost.   I was stunned.  But it was some kind of fan with a large circle but with no blades.  So I guess it was special.
> 
> The critter had gone to Costco to get the F&F discount.  Think how many kids this critter has!!!!


Gosh you are so right about the cost of that fan.  I looked at it and had to find a chair to sit down in.  Good thing that he bought it, because if you had bought it you would still be hearing about how much it cost.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Gosh you are so right about the cost of that fan.  I looked at it and had to find a chair to sit down in.  Good thing that he bought it, because if you had bought it you would still be hearing about how much it cost.


So true!   You are spot on tonight, GK!!!


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> So true!   You are spot on tonight, GK!!!


Well if I am hot, then it is because most of the A/C in my house is not working.  The electrician who was doing the wiring for the new system managed to do something at the breaker box so now the A/C for the kitchen area on the other side of the house is not working. Oy!

eagle, all I had to do was think of how my DH would react if I had bought it lol!


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Well if I am hot, then it is because most of the A/C in my house is not working.  The electrician who was doing the wiring for the new system managed to do something at the breaker box so now the A/C for the kitchen area on the other side of the house is not working. Oy!
> 
> eagle, all I had to do was think of how my DH would react if I had bought it lol!


I actually was going to say you're on fire tonight.  Wish I had.   
I haven't used the dyson fan in a couple of years.  It really chills the room.   We basically have a half-axxxx AC system where all the cold air lands on me.  I haven't figured out where to put the dyson so that the cold air from that doesn't land on me.   So all the AC is off during the summer most of the time.   Well, it doesn't matter too much b/c I have some reptile genes that enable me to put up with warmth that's bordering on excessive.   (You know how those animal trainers fool around with gators with seemingly dangerous stunts?  They throw ice all over the gator which immobilizes it).


----------



## Genie27

Ok peeps, asking for a friend: in the San Francisco area - any outlet malls that have higher end stores, and relatively easy to get to via transit or a bus tour of some sort? 

Like the mall near Florence, so Gucci/Prada, not gap/Nike.


----------



## cremel

Genie,
What I could think of is the San Francisco one :http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlet/san-francisco/stores


----------



## Genie27

Yes, thank you cremel, I think that is the one. It's a bit of a trek to get to from the touristy area, but might be worth it if there's time. Is there better high end shopping in the core - e.g. near the H store? I've only been to SF twice - once as a tourist, and then as a drive through on my way to Napa/Sonoma.


----------



## scarf1

There is


Genie27 said:


> Yes, thank you cremel, I think that is the one. It's a bit of a trek to get to from the touristy area, but might be worth it if there's time. Is there better high end shopping in the core - e.g. near the H store? I've only been to SF twice - once as a tourist, and then as a drive through on my way to Napa/Sonoma.


 plenty of high end shopping in the union square area near H at regular prices.
There is a Newman Marcus last calll on market st next to the St. John boutique.


----------



## Genie27

Ooh, last call can be great. I found my perfect pair of Prada flats at a Last Call.


----------



## cremel

Yes scarf is right. You could stroll around union square to check out lots of high end shops.  And there's plenty of choices for restaurants nearby too. H shop is being renovated so they have a temporary location that's two minutes walking from union square.


----------



## rainneday

Genie27 said:


> Yes, thank you cremel, I think that is the one. It's a bit of a trek to get to from the touristy area, but might be worth it if there's time. Is there better high end shopping in the core - e.g. near the H store? I've only been to SF twice - once as a tourist, and then as a drive through on my way to Napa/Sonoma.





cremel said:


> Genie,
> What I could think of is the San Francisco one :http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlet/san-francisco/stores



That is the best one ^^. There is an indoor outlet mall in Milpitas, but I don't think it is as good as the one in Livermore. There is also one in Petaluma (not high end except for an Off Fifth) and I think there is still one in Napa (I believe this one used to have Barney's Outlet but I think it is gone). Livermore is super hot in the summer, so warn your friend that the temp will rise considerably if she is commuting from SF. So much shopping in Union Square, your friend might also want to check out Fillmore, Hayes (Valley), Chestnut and Union streets for shops. HTH!


----------



## Cordeliere

Ick.   There was a snake in the pool this morning.   It was little--a foot long and about as big as my pinky in diameter.     It had rings so it may have been a coral snake which is a poisonous species.

DH was going to scoop it up with the leave skimmer  (rake like thing with a fish net deal on the end) and put it outside of the pool cage.   I am skeptical "like so he can come back in?".   So we get dressed so we can walk it across the street to an empty lot. 

DH does nothing with finesses.   He tries to scoop it with a quick jerk and ends up throwing it in my vicinity.   Of course, the snake is more scared than I am and huddles against the pool cage.   Great.   What do we do now since we can't get it with the skimmer.  Or so I thought.   DH, who fancies himself as a knight in shinning amour,  comes over and smashes it with the handle end of the pool skimmer.   I suggest he wash off the end of the pool skimmer and he dips it in the pool.   Oh gross.   That really wasn't what I had in mind, but he was trying to please.

I think I will go take a nap to rest up.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Ick.   There was a snake in the pool this morning.   It was little--a foot long and about as big as my pinky in diameter.     It had rings so it may have been a coral snake which is a poisonous species.
> 
> DH was going to scoop it up with the leave skimmer  (rake like thing with a fish net deal on the end) and put it outside of the pool cage.   I am skeptical "like so he can come back in?".   So we get dressed so we can walk it across the street to an empty lot.
> 
> DH does nothing with finesses.   He tries to scoop it with a quick jerk and ends up throwing it in my vicinity.   Of course, it is more scared than I am and huddles against the pool cage.   Great what do we do now since we can't get it with the skimmer.  Or so I thought.   DH, who fancies himself as a knight in shinning amour,  comes over and smashes it with the pool end of the pool skimmer.   I suggest he wash off the end of the pool skimmer and he dips it in the pool.   Oh gross.   That really wasn't what I had in mind, but he was trying to please.
> 
> I think I will go take a nap to rest up.



Oh my. I'm sorry. The only thing worse than bugs are snakes.


----------



## Genie27

Oh these tips are very helpful, rainneday. That's interesting that Livermore is warm - I would not expect that as my recollection of SF was that it was 4 seasons in a day, pack a sweater or buy one there.



Cordeliere said:


> Ick.   There was a snake in the pool this morning.   It was little--a foot long and about as big as my pinky in diameter.     It had rings so it may have been a coral snake which is a poisonous species.
> 
> DH was going to scoop it up with the leave skimmer  (rake like thing with a fish net deal on the end) and put it outside of the pool cage.   I am skeptical "like so he can come back in?".   So we get dressed so we can walk it across the street to an empty lot.
> 
> DH does nothing with finesses.   He tries to scoop it with a quick jerk and ends up throwing it in my vicinity.   Of course, the snake is more scared than I am and huddles against the pool cage.   Great.   What do we do now since we can't get it with the skimmer.  Or so I thought.   DH, who fancies himself as a knight in shinning amour,  comes over and smashes it with the handle end of the pool skimmer.   I suggest he wash off the end of the pool skimmer and he dips it in the pool.   Oh gross.   That really wasn't what I had in mind, but he was trying to please.
> 
> I think I will go take a nap to rest up.



Omg, I could see my bf doing this exact thing. That bit of cleaning the skimmer by dipping it in the pool!!!! Guy logic.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Ick.   There was a snake in the pool this morning.   It was little--a foot long and about as big as my pinky in diameter.     It had rings so it may have been a coral snake which is a poisonous species.
> 
> DH was going to scoop it up with the leave skimmer  (rake like thing with a fish net deal on the end) and put it outside of the pool cage.   I am skeptical "like so he can come back in?".   So we get dressed so we can walk it across the street to an empty lot.
> 
> DH does nothing with finesses.   He tries to scoop it with a quick jerk and ends up throwing it in my vicinity.   Of course, the snake is more scared than I am and huddles against the pool cage.   Great.   What do we do now since we can't get it with the skimmer.  Or so I thought.   DH, who fancies himself as a knight in shinning amour,  comes over and smashes it with the handle end of the pool skimmer.   I suggest he wash off the end of the pool skimmer and he dips it in the pool.   Oh gross.   That really wasn't what I had in mind, but he was trying to please.
> 
> I think I will go take a nap to rest up.


Another good story from you!   Was he more scared than you of the snake?


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> Oh these tips are very helpful, rainneday. That's interesting that Livermore is warm - I would not expect that as my recollection of SF was that it was 4 seasons in a day, pack a sweater or buy one there.
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, I could see my bf doing this exact thing. That bit of cleaning the skimmer by dipping it in the pool!!!! Guy logic.


At this time of year Livermore usually has daytime highs of 90-102F. It can be 40 degrees warmer than Sf. We call that our Bay Area micro-climates


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> Ick.   There was a snake in the pool this morning.   It was little--a foot long and about as big as my pinky in diameter.     It had rings so it may have been a coral snake which is a poisonous species.
> 
> DH was going to scoop it up with the leave skimmer  (rake like thing with a fish net deal on the end) and put it outside of the pool cage.   I am skeptical "like so he can come back in?".   So we get dressed so we can walk it across the street to an empty lot.
> 
> DH does nothing with finesses.   He tries to scoop it with a quick jerk and ends up throwing it in my vicinity.   Of course, the snake is more scared than I am and huddles against the pool cage.   Great.   What do we do now since we can't get it with the skimmer.  Or so I thought.   DH, who fancies himself as a knight in shinning amour,  comes over and smashes it with the handle end of the pool skimmer.   I suggest he wash off the end of the pool skimmer and he dips it in the pool.   Oh gross.   That really wasn't what I had in mind, but he was trying to please.
> 
> I think I will go take a nap to rest up.



It's easy to tell if it's venomous.  If the red stripe touches yellow, it's always a coral snake.  If the red stripe touches black, it's always a harmless (and good) Scarlet or Scarlet King snake.  (Not that such knowledge makes discovering a snake in the pool any less shocking!  )


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> It's easy to tell if it's venomous.  If the red stripe touches yellow, it's always a coral snake.  If the red stripe touches black, it's always a harmless (and good) Scarlet or Scarlet King snake.  (Not that such knowledge makes discovering a snake in the pool any less shocking!  )
> 
> View attachment 3779332



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] like I'm really going to get close enough to tell. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

All snakes are deadly to me because I could have s heart attack if I see them


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] like I'm really going to get close enough to tell. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> All snakes are deadly to me because I could have s heart attack if I see them



  A coral snake is pretty easy to spot, you would not need a magnifying glass.  My thinking is more a question of priorities.  I dislike mice and rats more, so I try to encourage and preserve the things that eat them.  That's why I take care of the foxes on the property, because they apparently think the voles in my gardens are yummy.


----------



## Mindi B

Isn't there some striped snake identifying rhyme, prepster, like "Red against yellow will kill a fellow; red against black won't attack"?  I'm too lazy to Google it at this moment. . . .


----------



## Genie27

Yeah, my luck I'm gonna mix those up. I'm sticking to the city and will stay away from all snakes when in the wild.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Yeah, my luck I'm gonna mix those up. I'm sticking to the city and will stay away from all snakes when in the wild.



I'm with you genie. If I see a snake there is no way I'm remembering a rhyme. Only two worlds would be going through my head. Fortunately I never saw a snake while living in Texas. Amazing isn't it? Of course I didn't go looking for them.


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> It's easy to tell if it's venomous.  If the red stripe touches yellow, it's always a coral snake.  If the red stripe touches black, it's always a harmless (and good) Scarlet or Scarlet King snake.  (Not that such knowledge makes discovering a snake in the pool any less shocking!  )
> 
> View attachment 3779332



He was probably harmless.  His stripes weren't as vivid as the pictures you post.   I did not really want to inspect him closely while he was in the pool, and I really didn't was to inspect him after his unfortunate demise.

We are not really snake haters.   Two summers ago, we had a lot of black snakes living underneath the hedges at our apartment building.   They scared the tenants.  But one tenant was not afraid of them and would catch them and put them in a bag for me.  I would drive them to a park on the river and release them.   The brave tenant is no longer there, so next snake infestation, I will be the one catching them (wearing thick leather gloves).


----------



## rainneday

scarf1 said:


> At this time of year Livermore usually has daytime highs of 90-102F. It can be 40 degrees warmer than Sf. We call that our Bay Area micro-climates



This, exactly. Livermore isn't really considered SF (the Bay Area is huge and generally considered to encompass Alameda, SF, San Mateo, Contra Costa and Marin counties), although plenty of people do commute from there. 



Cordeliere said:


> Ick.   There was a snake in the pool this morning.   It was little--a foot long and about as big as my pinky in diameter.     It had rings so it may have been a coral snake which is a poisonous species.
> 
> DH was going to scoop it up with the leave skimmer  (rake like thing with a fish net deal on the end) and put it outside of the pool cage.   I am skeptical "like so he can come back in?".   So we get dressed so we can walk it across the street to an empty lot.
> 
> DH does nothing with finesses.   He tries to scoop it with a quick jerk and ends up throwing it in my vicinity.   Of course, the snake is more scared than I am and huddles against the pool cage.   Great.   What do we do now since we can't get it with the skimmer.  Or so I thought.   DH, who fancies himself as a knight in shinning amour,  comes over and smashes it with the handle end of the pool skimmer.   I suggest he wash off the end of the pool skimmer and he dips it in the pool.   Oh gross.   That really wasn't what I had in mind, but he was trying to please.
> 
> I think I will go take a nap to rest up.



Oh lordy, I would be exhausted too! Do you need to drain and replace the water in your pool, or is the filter sufficient for this? 
I grew up with snakes on our property in SoCal, my dad is very comfortable with them and often picks them up and moves them to an empty parcel nearby. Occasionally we would have rattle snakes, but mostly gopher snakes and such. 
I have a snake phobia so (in the case of the snake in the pool) I would have been inside the house safely watching from behind some (very thick) glass. My mom bought an herbal anti-snake potion that she sprinkled along the border of their property, idk that it works very well as they still get a snake from time to time in the summer months. I can ask her what the name of it is, if you are curious. 



Genie27 said:


> Oh these tips are very helpful, rainneday. That's interesting that Livermore is warm - I would not expect that as my recollection of SF was that it was 4 seasons in a day, pack a sweater or buy one there.



What Scarf1 said


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> He was probably harmless.  His stripes weren't as vivid as the pictures you post.   I did not really want to inspect him closely while he was in the pool, and I really didn't was to inspect him after his unfortunate demise.
> 
> We are not really snake haters.   Two summers ago, we had a lot of black snakes living underneath the hedges at our apartment building.   They scared the tenants.  But one tenant was not afraid of them and would catch them and put them in a bag for me.  I would drive them to a park on the river and release them.   The brave tenant is no longer there, so next snake infestation, I will be the one catching them (wearing thick leather gloves).



You are very impressive!


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> You are very impressive!



Not so impressive when it comes to spiders.   ha ha


----------



## Cordeliere

rainneday said:


> My mom bought an herbal anti-snake potion that she sprinkled along the border of their property, idk that it works very well as they still get a snake from time to time in the summer months. I can ask her what the name of it is, if you are curious.



Would love to know of an effective snake repellant.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Would love to know of an effective snake repellant.



Our gardeners in Texas used something available commercially. I don't know what it was called.


----------



## Cordeliere

The worst critter encounter I ever had was in the garage of our house in CA.    I had a BMW convertible that I was not driving much.   Another of our vehicles was just more practical at that time.   So the convertible sat in the garage with her top down.     She sat in there so long that her battery went dead. 

Called AAA to come and jump her.   As the AAA guy was driving away, I opened the glove compartment to toss the AAA card in.   Out ran a mother rat who had decided that my glove compartment was a very cushy place to have her babies.   She chewed in from the engine compartment.  

When moma rat ran out she ran down the side on top of the door and back over the trunk.  My body went into an involuntary contraction to make myself as small as possible.    I wanted to get my feet up off the floor and tuck my arms in.    For all I knew she could have made a turn at the passenger seat and come after me.   After I saw her leap off as I was looking in the rear view mirror, I tried to relax my muscles and resume my normal size.    I had contracted so hard that my muscles were sore for 2 days.  

I still had the problem of the babies in the glove compartment.    I remove those with huge kitchen tongs. 

I had a heart to heart talk with my cat about doing her job and not letting this happen again.


----------



## Hat Trick

Snakes, spiders, sharks....we have them all, come and visit Australia!


----------



## prepster

Hat Trick said:


> Snakes, spiders, sharks....we have them all, come and visit Australia!



One of the funniest books I've read about the "wildlife" in Australia is _Life in a Sunburned Country_ by Bill Bryson.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm with you genie. If I see a snake there is no way I'm remembering a rhyme. Only two worlds would be going through my head. Fortunately I never saw a snake while living in Texas. Amazing isn't it? Of course I didn't go looking for them.


The lawn shrimp ate the snakes.


----------



## eagle1002us

Hat Trick said:


> Snakes, spiders, sharks....we have them all, come and visit Australia!


The Sydney funnel web spider and there's some kind of really poisonous snake. And dingoes.  I watch Animal Planet when I'm not getting horrified by the program, Monsters inside Me (it's about parasites of all types).  I _can't_ visit Australia (tho many people do) b/c I just stay inside and keep an eye on the tv in case there's anything new I need to know about.  

Have you ever had encounters with these varmints?


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Would love to know of an effective snake repellant.


A pet mongoose.


----------



## dharma

Hello cafe. Popping in but it looks like the wrong time  Ugh, snakes and spiders and rats!!! Coincidentally, I saw this gadget on TV this morning, on an invention show. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0192MB5R...t=&hvlocphy=9007325&hvtargid=pla-314702872443
I thought it was genius. DH doesn't like to kill the critters so he's always placing them in the garden. I might order it to make the job easier for him.  As a kid growing up in New England, wolf spiders were the terror often found in the house. They look like tarantulas but are completely harmless. And boy can they jump. Horrific.  I still shudder when I think of them. On a happier note, we currently have a tiny spider living under the window molding in the bathroom. We let him stay because his personal carnage is quite impressive. I would rather have him than all the little guys he eats. He is a sloppy guest though so DH cleans up after him. Sometimes critters can be good for a 200 year old house. 
DD wants a pet snake in the worst way. I don't think I'd mind that but since she's off to college next year, I don't want the responsibility when she's gone.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> The worst critter encounter I ever had was in the garage of our house in CA.    I had a BMW convertible that I was not driving much.   Another of our vehicles was just more practical at that time.   So the convertible sat in the garage with her top down.     She sat in there so long that her battery went dead.
> 
> Called AAA to come and jump her.   As the AAA guy was driving away, I opened the glove compartment to toss the AAA card in.   Out ran a mother rat who had decided that my glove compartment was a very cushy place to have her babies.   She chewed in from the engine compartment.
> 
> When moma rat ran out she ran down the side on top of the door and back over the trunk.  My body went into an involuntary contraction to make myself as small as possible.    I wanted to get my feet up off the floor and tuck my arms in.    For all I knew she could have made a turn at the passenger seat and come after me.   After I saw her leap off as I was looking in the rear view mirror, I tried to relax my muscles and resume my normal size.    I had contracted so hard that my muscles were sore for 2 days.
> 
> I still had the problem of the babies in the glove compartment.    I remove those with huge kitchen tongs.
> 
> I had a heart to heart talk with my cat about doing her job and not letting this happen again.


Oy, rats in the garage.  Been there and done that several times.  I am always vigilant!  If I see what I think is a dropping i freak.  They are so destructive.  Had one get into an outside the house water heater closet and it chewed up the wire on the thermostat.  I had just replaced this heater so I had to fix it instead of chuck it.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> The lawn shrimp ate the snakes.


So that's why I don't have a snake problem!  Genius!


----------



## dharma

I've read through so many pages, here are random thoughts 
@Pocketbook Pup, I love your lavender rose of Sharon. We have a white one in the yard, this has been the best year for it, ever. The rain and humidity are making it flower like crazy.
@Cordeliere, you are amazing in so many ways 
@eagle1002us , fantastic Coach purchase. I got the little spaceship dinky bag for DD for her birthday. She dreams of working for NASA one day, and this odd Coach x NASA collaboration blew her mind. Coach is doing a beautiful job lately, the new store design is gorgeous.


----------



## dharma

Hat Trick said:


> Snakes, spiders, sharks....we have them all, come and visit Australia!


I hope to one day, I have several Aussie and Kiwi friends. But I'm afraid I'd be like Eagle, always looking out for critters and sticking to the cities


----------



## Hat Trick

prepster said:


> One of the funniest books I've read about the "wildlife" in Australia is _Life in a Sunburned Country_ by Bill Bryson.


I really enjoyed that book.



eagle1002us said:


> The lawn shrimp ate the snakes.


ROTFL! Those are BIG shrimp (they would have to be the size of tiger prawns to do that)!



eagle1002us said:


> The Sydney funnel web spider and there's some kind of really poisonous snake. And dingoes.  I watch Animal Planet when I'm not getting horrified by the program, Monsters inside Me (it's about parasites of all types).  I _can't_ visit Australia (tho many people do) b/c I just stay inside and keep an eye on the tv in case there's anything new I need to know about.
> Have you ever had encounters with these varmints?


Yes, plenty.  I grew up in the bush.
My grandmother, who lived in Sydney, used to always make me check for funnel webs before getting into bed.  (They like the comfort of a warm bed as much as we do).



eagle1002us said:


> A pet mongoose.


Actually, that's a good idea!  A friend who lived in an area of tropical jungle (not here) had one to deal with the cobras and the scorpions.  It was vey cute. And deadly.  I saw it take out a scorpion once. It was like watching a scene out of a Rudyard  Kipling book!



dharma said:


> I hope to one day, I have several Aussie and Kiwi friends. But I'm afraid I'd be like Eagle, always looking out for critters and sticking to the cities


Ahh, its not really that bad.   You get used to it.


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> I've read through so many pages, here are random thoughts
> @Pocketbook Pup, I love your lavender rose of Sharon. We have a white one in the yard, this has been the best year for it, ever. The rain and humidity are making it flower like crazy.
> @Cordeliere, you are amazing in so many ways
> @eagle1002us , fantastic Coach purchase. I got the little spaceship dinky bag for DD for her birthday. She dreams of working for NASA one day, and this odd Coach x NASA collaboration blew her mind. Coach is doing a beautiful job lately, the new store design is gorgeous.


Thank you, dharma!  I noticed that dinky with the 4 NASA/space appliques -- it was really cute and had I seen a Space Rexy on it I might be owning that one, too!  I haven't been in any of the newly designed Coach stores yet, I ordered off the web.  I can go ape walking into any space or store that sells any kind of accessories:  I want this, I want that!!!  I wanted a calm purchase.

Next month I'll probably surface at Coach.  Glad to hear your report.

 I own some metallic (like antique gold and bronze) Coach swagger bags.  I like metallic and that certainly is in a league that doesn't compete with H (Does H even make metallic bags?).  
To work for NASA, wow, your daughter must be super-smart in science and math!  Way to go


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Hello cafe. Popping in but it looks like the wrong time  Ugh, snakes and spiders and rats!!! Coincidentally, I saw this gadget on TV this morning, on an invention show. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0192MB5R...t=&hvlocphy=9007325&hvtargid=pla-314702872443
> I thought it was genius. DH doesn't like to kill the critters so he's always placing them in the garden. I might order it to make the job easier for him.  As a kid growing up in New England, wolf spiders were the terror often found in the house. They look like tarantulas but are completely harmless. And boy can they jump. Horrific.  I still shudder when I think of them. On a happier note, we currently have a tiny spider living under the window molding in the bathroom. We let him stay because his personal carnage is quite impressive. I would rather have him than all the little guys he eats. He is a sloppy guest though so DH cleans up after him. Sometimes critters can be good for a 200 year old house.
> DD wants a pet snake in the worst way. I don't think I'd mind that but since she's off to college next year, I don't want the responsibility when she's gone.


Just make sure DD doesn't get a boa constrictor.  On the news -- it might even have been on CNN, it was reported that a lady called 411 and said she had a boa constrictor on her head.  The operator was like, Whaaaa????   Turns out the lady owned a number of snakes as pets, including the boa.


----------



## eagle1002us

Hat Trick said:


> I really enjoyed that book.
> 
> 
> ROTFL! Those are BIG shrimp (they would have to be the size of tiger prawns to do that)!
> 
> 
> Yes, plenty.  I grew up in the bush.
> My grandmother, who lived in Sydney, used to always make me check for funnel webs before getting into bed.  (They like the comfort of a warm bed as much as we do).
> 
> 
> Actually, that's a good idea!  A friend who lived in an area of tropical jungle (not here) had one to deal with the cobras and the scorpions.  It was vey cute. And deadly.  I saw it take out a scorpion once. It was like watching a scene out of a Rudyard  Kipling book!
> 
> 
> Ahh, its not really that bad.   You get used to it.


Those mongoose critters are fierce!   They go at the snake and back again!   I never thought of them as cute.  Will have to take a second look at them on the web.


----------



## Hat Trick

This one was a pet that could be handled; I remember it as being warm and furry like a tube pillow. But when it faced the scorpion, it was fast!


----------



## rainneday

Cordeliere said:


> Would love to know of an effective snake repellant.


I'll ask her tomorrow


----------



## Cordeliere

You know, I would not invite me to a party.    Sorry to share so many stories about gross out topics-slugs, snakes, rats.    How about if I try to change the subject.

I spent the last two days reading the grail scarf thread from back to front.   It was fun until I got to 2012.  Before that it was mostly people who don't post here any more and scarves that I have a had time imagining as grails.   Thought I would share a few thoughts that I found interesting from my reading.

Most of all I found it interesting that Tango Tosca waited 8 years to find a scarf in the colorway she wanted.  Looking at that long game sort of instilled a bit of patience in me.

I found it interesting that BCC has bought between 240-300 scarves and has sold almost as many reducing her collection to about 10 scarves.   Since I am trying to keep my collection small,  I felt inspired that someone who could have 300 scarves has 10 in order to make sure she only has stuff she wears.  But it was also a touch scary to hear her say that some of them she wished she still had.

It was charming and amusing to get the various reports of the size of PBP's collection.  Remember I was reading from most recent to oldest so her collection was 100, then 80, then 71, then 41.   At 41, there were words to be eaten -- something to the effect of I don't think I will be getting a lot more.   PBP--seeing your purchases really impressed me with your ability to pick good colors.   While I think the color choices of your kellys are TDF, you colorway choices for scarves are also amazing.  Your  la femme aux semelles de vent is truly spectacular.   And what a great colorway for  fleurs d'indiennes.   And you have my grail colorway for l'arbre de vie.

There was lots of discussion about how much was too much to pay for a grail.   Marie Touchet made the observations that grails fall from favor and decline in price.    Yesterdays grails are today's no big deal.   I was surprised that some of my own silks which I acquired quite cheaply were yesterday's grails.   So now I am thinking that maybe if I wait 5 years or so,  some one will give up their C'est la Fete in my preferred colorway and sell it for a price that is less than the crown jewels.

Papertiger made the observation that a grail chosen in the wrong colorway is really hard to wear.  That issue has made me slow to try to acquire a ELEK or a Fluers d'indenies or Coupons Indiens.  It was reassuring to read that scarves, deemed a grail by the collective, tie better and wear better than the apprehensive expect them to.  So those challenging to choose grails are worth it.

It was great to see so much eye candy.    It was educational to see popular scarves in the different colorways and tied differently.     Reading this thread did not contribute to breaking the bank.    I did add one scarf, which will remain nameless, to my wishlist.   But I took one shawl off of my wishlist after realizing that while I love the pattern and colors, I don't like the way it ties.     And since that shawl is still in the boutiques, I feel less pressured by the need to get it quickly before it leaves the stores, so now I can put immediate money to grails of days past.


----------



## EmileH

Cordie, the grails thread is fun. The silkie group is really a nice crowd. Tango tosca is inspirational. Have you read her thread? I love how she demonstrates different ways to tie each scarf and her various outfits. (I suspect she wasn't looking too hard for that last grail because I had seen it in that colorway multiple times when she posted that she finally found it. I had considered it because it was jardin de nouvelle angleterre ) I took a lot of inspiration from her and from myh. And mai tai of course but her coloring is very different than mine so most of the things she chooses wouldn't work for me.

I definitely fell hard for the scarves. I'm at 99 now and editing down. I fell into the trap of collecting because something was beautiful rather than buying what I wanted to wear. That leads to having a lot of unused things sitting in the closet. 

I also had to learn how I wanted to wear my scarves. I fell into the trap of just pairing a scarf with a matching sweater and calling it an outfit and that was starting to look rather frumpy. That's why I stopped posting on scarf of the day. If I chose my scarf first the outfit was starting to become almost an afterthought and I wasn't dressing well. I had to decide if my goal was collecting scarves or dressing well. I'm still working on my spreadsheet experiment. I put together my outfit first and then I decide if I want to add a scarf. This leads to better outfits.


----------



## EmileH

I figured out several formulas that work well for me. It's a work in progress.
1. Distinctive jacket and a large format silk or cashmere in a simple low contrast design for work in fall or winter.
2. Dress with a 90 or a mousseline for spring and summer.
3. Jeans, cardigan and a large format silk or cashmere for casual winter wear. Add an Hermes belt.
4. Maxitwilly to define my waist on the underlayer of a cardigan set.
5. Large format scarf in a long bias fold over almost anything for any season. It gives me the long look that I crave. 

And gasp: [emoji33] sometimes it's just a better look without a scarf at all or just needs a solid colored cashmere scarf which I generally buy from Eric bompard. 

I really tend toward the large format scarves now. 90s are very tricky to wear without being aging. And I love the 70s but I find myself just not wearing them. Twillies and gavroche s are a complete waste of money for me.


----------



## Genie27

I can see how easy it is to start "collecting" but thankfully, I lack that gene. One or two of anything usually works for me. In scarves I have some formats/fabric that I can use frequently, (140 csgm, moussie) so I would/should buy more of those. 

Even though I said 'no more 90s' I really wanted a silky souvenir of my vacation and they had nothing else, so I got the 90 iris. Which is stunning and makes me happy - so many colours. 

My current approach is to fill my scarf collection by colour. So far I have the following in H: orange/cream, red, teal, pale blue, and the iris which can be red/teal/mustard/blue/pink. 

I want to add pinks - hot and pale, a grey neutral. And turquoise.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I can see how easy it is to start "collecting" but thankfully, I lack that gene. One or two of anything usually works for me. In scarves I have some formats/fabric that I can use frequently, (140 csgm, moussie) so I would/should buy more of those.
> 
> Even though I said 'no more 90s' I really wanted a silky souvenir of my vacation and they had nothing else, so I got the 90 iris. Which is stunning and makes me happy - so many colours.
> 
> My current approach is to fill my scarf collection by colour. So far I have the following in H: orange/cream, red, teal, pale blue, and the iris which can be red/teal/mustard/blue/pink.
> 
> I want to add pinks - hot and pale, a grey neutral. And turquoise.



These are great goals Genie. It's always ok to add a scarf of it makes you happy.


----------



## Genie27

I find 90s aging as well. 

The maxi twill waist is a great idea. Do you need the long one or does the new size work also?


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I also had to learn how I wanted to wear my scarves. I fell into the trap of just pairing a scarf with a matching sweater and calling it an outfit and that was starting to look rather frumpy. That's why I stopped posting on scarf of the day. If I chose my scarf first the outfit was starting to become almost an afterthought and I wasn't dressing well. I had to decide if my goal was collecting scarves or dressing well. I'm still working on my spreadsheet experiment. I put together my outfit first and then I decide if I want to add a scarf. This leads to better outfits.



What an interesting thought.   I have been working on a new wardrobe and was using the scarves as a starting point for mixing colors.   But I realized the outfits all looked the same.  Different color--same look.    I have also heard that said about Mai Tai--that her outfits all look the same within a formula.   I am tryng to figure out how to have the scarf be a partner in the outfit rather than the star.   Our how to have a scarf go with an outfit that has a different star like interesting shoes or an interesting cut to the clothes.  

What is your spreadsheet experiment?


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I find 90s aging as well.
> 
> The maxi twill waist is a great idea. Do you need the long one or does the new size work also?



Genie. I haven't tried the new maxi twillies as a belt. It can probably be done but it will only wrap once so it won't give that obi look that I like.

Here's one look from last winter. Also an ad that I just received from barneys. Maybe an interesting look?


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> What an interesting thought.   I have been working on a new wardrobe and was using the scarves as a starting point for mixing colors.   But I realized the outfits all looked the same.  Different color--same look.    I have also heard that said about Mai Tai--that her outfits all look the same within a formula.   I am tryng to figure out how to have the scarf be a partner in the outfit rather than the star.   Our how to have a scarf go with an outfit that has a different star like interesting shoes or an interesting cut to the clothes.
> 
> What is your spreadsheet experiment?



Yes, you expressed it exactly. Have the scarf be a partner or second fiddle to something else in the outfit. And I like your idea of an interesting shoe or cut of clothes etc. That's why I went with the very modern distinctive cut of the bar jacket. And I'm trying to think of more contemporary looking shoes. 

The spreadsheet experiment was to list all of my scarves. Each time I wear one I'm ticking it off. I do not pick the scarf first or try to find an outfit to wear just because I want to wear a particular scarf. I pick my outfit then add a scarf if it adds to the outfit. I can see what I'm wearing and the rest really needs to go.


----------



## Genie27

Cool. It may not work on me unless it's on a dress under a cardi, but it is a very nice look. 

The barneys outfit is a huge no on me. Too many horizontal breaks.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Cool. It may not work on me unless it's on a dress under a cardi, but it is a very nice look.
> 
> The barneys outfit is a huge no on me. Too many horizontal breaks.



You could be right about the Barney look. Fun to try though.


----------



## EmileH

I'm kind of crushing on these hermes booties. Two problems:3.9 inch heel is just a bit high for me, and the bigger issue is the open toe. I really prefer something closed toe so I can wear stockings. They remind me of the Chanel booties but they are less costume like.


----------



## Genie27

The Chanel's were so amazing but with the fabric heel they were so impractical for me. I'm also wary about open toe and the heel height on these.


----------



## Genie27

Cordie, what were the grails in 2012? It seems ages ago.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> The Chanel's were so amazing but with the fabric heel they were so impractical for me. I'm also wary about open toe and the heel height on these.



Yeah. I'm totally over the Chanel ones. I don't wear my good shoes outside in wet weather so I was ok with the fabric part. There was just something about them that didn't feel like me. Time really helps me with these decisions, which is why I don't fall for the whole urgency to buy sales technique these days.


----------



## dharma

Morning all! A gorgeous day here finally!!
@eagle1002us , Hermes did make a few bags in metallic chèvre about 15 years ago. I think there was a Kelly pouchette and Constance in a gorgeous bronze. I still regret not buying the pouchette just sitting there on the shelf in the St Martin boutique. I've never seen Metallics by Hermes since then. Yes, DD is very bright, we are in awe of her. I stopped helping with the homework in 5th grade. She's looking at colleges now for mechanical engineering and aerospace robotics. And she's beautiful. Do I sound like a proud mom?

@Cordeliere , it is also amazing to me how the grails change. When I first joined the forum it was very small and certain color bags were grails, beige rose was huge and no one mentions it anymore. Vert Jasmine was mythological! Barenia is still a favorite. Tohu bohu was the scarf everyone wanted and while it still has grail status, it's not so much in the front line anymore. I think the neutral La Femme silk, the black and white Pheonix and certain cws of Turandot will always be sought after. And I'm afraid C'est la fete is also going to stay in grail status a long time. 
I read that thread now and then and I love when someone finds their grail, an obscure pattern with personal meaning and they are so thrilled. It is best to keep your mission to yourself since it's noted many times how the conversations in that thread lead to inflated ebay prices. I have one shawl and one silk that I would love one day but I don't put much time into looking.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm kind of crushing on these hermes booties. Two problems:3.9 inch heel is just a bit high for me, and the bigger issue is the open toe. I really prefer something closed toe so I can wear stockings. They remind me of the Chanel booties but they are less costume like.
> 
> View attachment 3780297



Love.  I'd wear them with leather pants and a flowy white shirt with no jewelry.  They would be _the_ accessory.  Lol!  With 4" heels I'd also be sitting a lot!  Not exactly a work look, but fun for weekends.  They would also look great with a super slim skirt and sleek black turtleneck.  Lafayette148 has slim black suede cropped pants on clearance.  Maybe those and a more simple black silk shirt left out...


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> View attachment 3780314
> 
> 
> Love.  I'd wear them with leather pants and a flowy white shirt with no jewelry.  They would be _the_ accessory.  Lol!  With 4" heels I'd also be sitting a lot!  Not exactly a work look, but fun for weekends.



This is an amazing look. Sigh. Why can't I come up with ideas like that? 

3.9 prepster. Not 4 [emoji6]


----------



## dharma

@Pocketbook Pup I love love love your thought process on getting dressed. It hadn't occured to me but I think this is why my scarves (silks) don't get worn. As someone who loves clothes first and certain designers that don't lend themselves to silk accessories, they can be impossible to incorporate into the look. The silks that get worn are the dark deep unusual tones that add drama to a Rick Owens jacket and skirt for instance. If I'm wearing a more conservative look like a jacket, I find the 90 silks aging and opt for a csgm, 140 silk or a necklace. CSGM are easy since I buy them to match coats and they come off indoors. But even then, I have several that I've never worn that some would consider grails because I keep using the same ones.  Plus some of my coats are not so simple to pair.
When I try to make the outfit for the scarf it simply doesn't feel like me. At least my count is low, under 40 for all silk formats combined ( not including CSGM!), but I still feel guilty that they just sit there.

I love the H shoes you posted, I saw them in Paris but they are too high for me. I tried this version



They were really comfortable but my mind was on jewelry purchases so I didn't get them. I might look for them here, they are very practical for my life and the sole is all rubber.
The outfit posted by @prepster is fab, I don't understand why you can't give yourself credit for coming up with outfits like that. You have great style. It's the simplest outfit there is, white top & black bottoms. Done. A no brainer. For my industry it's a uniform, I'm thinking for yours, not so much. But for your weekend looks, it's age appropriate, cool and fresh. I'll bet you can assemble that in 5 minutes from what you already own.


----------



## Mindi B

prepster, I love that look.  Yet I know, even if I put on every piece the model is wearing, I would never achieve that languid je ne sais quoi.  I've decided that such a quality is genetic, and I was in the line for a tiny chest at the time it was handed out.  Sigh.


----------



## EmileH

Dharma I love these shoes! I have been looking for a comfortable lace up style. These might be perfect. Do let me know if you see them in the US. I still love the 3.9 inch ones too. [emoji22]

You are probably right that I could recreate this look in five minutes with what I already have. For sure I wouldn't look like the model but it would be a good look for me. My pieces probably don't have as much flare as her white shirt. I should probably stop looking for the plain vanilla versions of classic pieces thinking they will be the most versatile. I have enough plain vanilla. 

The scarves really are such beautiful temptations but in the end maybe not the best choices. Time for me to step away from the scarf counter.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Cordie, what were the grails in 2012? It seems ages ago.



Like Dharma said, Tohu Bohu was hot in 2012.    The thread has a 3 year gap of inactivity between 2009 and 2012.   I read backwards to 2012 and then started going forward at the front from 2007.   Haven't read 2008 or 2009 yet, but in 2007  Grands Fond, Rencontre Oceane, and Axis Mundi were big.   I have all three of those.   Tohu Bohu was my first scarf in 2013.


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> View attachment 3780314



Omg   I love that blouse.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is an amazing look. Sigh. Why can't I come up with ideas like that?



There are boards on pinterest dedicated to that look.   Search under  "minimal chic" for inspiration.   It is just another formula.    But it is good to have multiple formulas.  

Since twillies and gavroches are a complete waste of money for you, you could add them to the things you are selling on ebay.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is an amazing look. Sigh. Why can't I come up with ideas like that?
> 
> 3.9 prepster. Not 4 [emoji6]



Lol!  Probably the same reason I'd never make it through medical school!



Mindi B said:


> prepster, I love that look.  Yet I know, even if I put on every piece the model is wearing, I would never achieve that languid je ne sais quoi.  I've decided that such a quality is genetic, and I was in the line for a tiny chest at the time it was handed out.  Sigh.



The problem I run into is that unless it comes in petite, I often can't wear it.  She's probably 6-8 inches taller than I am so I would look like I was wearing a nightgown.  (So I do a lot of adapting.)


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> As someone who loves clothes first and certain designers that don't lend themselves to silk accessories, they can be impossible to incorporate into the look. The silks that get worn are the dark deep unusual tones that add drama to a Rick Owens jacket and skirt for instance.




I would like to hear more of your thoughts on this.   What cuts of clothes do not work with silks in your opinion?  What do work well with silks?

Could you give an example of a dark unusual tone that works for you?  

Do you think all 90s are aging?  I probably shouldn't worry about silks being aging as I am old.   But I am the youngest old person here in senior nirvana.    I am a fan of in-your-face color in more modern styles.   I am hoping the bright colors in this tropical weather don't look so aging.     The in-your-face color is a bit much for CSGMs on me.   And the weather really limits when CSGMS can be worn, although I do love them.   What I am getting at, and I do want your honest opinion--not just reassurance, is the question "are all 90s aging and if the answer is no, what do you not consider to be aging".

I have no idea why this came up red and bold.   Sorry about the accident.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cordeliere said:


> I found it interesting that BCC has bought between 240-300 scarves and has sold almost as many reducing her collection to about 10 scarves.   Since I am trying to keep my collection small,  I felt inspired that someone who could have 300 scarves has 10 in order to make sure she only has stuff she wears.  But it was also a touch scary to hear her say that some of them she wished she still had.



I really started buying scarves when I graduated from law school and didn't have a whole lot of variety when it came to clothes, jewelry, bags and other accessories. At the time the scarves filled both a wardrobe void for appearing professional and also something pretty and fun to wear. After having children and changing wardrobe priorities over the years, I don't need them as much. I love wearing jewelry, especially necklaces, and often the scarves will compete. And then also sometimes I sell in order to fund other purchases.

My regrets are very few and often due to a bit of forgetfulness. For example, my first impulse is to say I regret selling the Toutsy Central Park, but really I shouldn't wear much green around my face. Indeed HAVE made the mistake of rebuying something I sold, realizing why I sold it in the fist place, and selling it again!!! I am not a collector and at this point I don't need many - I am actually selling a few now and when I am done I will be down to one cashmere, one of the men's wool/silk GMs (Route 24 [emoji177])  two scarves (both Jardin Anglais) and a maxi Twilly, plus eight pairs of Twillies which I use for my bags. Especially as it's summer I really don't wear my scarves much, if at all. 

I am nearly done with bags as well....I love nice things but I really don't need too many of anything. Next I am focusing on jewelry! [emoji33]

PS about the red headed centipede - I did click on the link - did no one notice the comment where someone said something like "my daughter picked one up, as she mistook it for her headband"??!?!??


----------



## Mindi B

I didn't read that, BBC.  I was too fixated on the beastie itself.
Gawd, that poor child is probably still fighting the PTSD.  But I can understand her mistake.  It abolutely looks like a plastic thingamie from the novelty store.  From Hell.


----------



## EmileH

BBC I didn't read that but I have a hard time believing that anyone picked one up. Each leg is a stinger and as soon as you pick it up it wraps around whatever you use to pick it up. But enough about bugs.

It really makes sense to rehome things that we don't use any more. Even better not to buy them and waste the money for me. 

Cordie I sold most of my gavroches. I tell myself that the twillies are useful for my bags but in reality I never Twilly my bags with the exception of my GT if I'm afraid to get it dirty.  I suppose I'm a minimalist in that way. 

I probably have $4000 in twillies [emoji849]


----------



## Genie27

Twilly hell. Is it part of your retirement fund?

I found that I prefer scarves as outer wear accent rather than part of an outfit. Back in the 90s I had a navy jacket and pants and I used a green/yellow silk chiffon scarf as an accent. I thought it looked great. If I wore plain suits, I would wear scarves to soften them. But I'm a separates or dresses kinda gal and I don't need any extra filling on my upper torso. 

I've used a 90 as a belt and I liked it but the rest of the outfit was very plain.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Twilly hell. Is it part of your retirement fund?
> 
> I found that I prefer scarves as outer wear accent rather than part of an outfit. Back in the 90s I had a navy jacket and pants and I used a green/yellow silk chiffon scarf as an accent. I thought it looked great.
> 
> I've used a 90 as a belt and I liked it but the rest of the outfit was very plain.



[emoji23]


----------



## prepster

BBC said:


> I really started buying scarves when I graduated from law school and didn't have a whole lot of variety when it came to clothes, jewelry, bags and other accessories. At the time the scarves filled both a wardrobe void for appearing professional and also something pretty and fun to wear. After having children and changing wardrobe priorities over the years, I don't need them as much. I love wearing jewelry, especially necklaces, and often the scarves will compete. And then also sometimes I sell in order to fund other purchases.
> 
> My regrets are very few and often due to a bit of forgetfulness. For example, my first impulse is to say I regret selling the Toutsy Central Park, but really I shouldn't wear much green around my face. Indeed HAVE made the mistake of rebuying something I sold, realizing why I sold it in the fist place, and selling it again!!! I am not a collector and at this point I don't need many - I am actually selling a few now and when I am done I will be down to one cashmere, one of the men's wool/silk GMs (Route 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )  two scarves (both Jardin Anglais) and a maxi Twilly, plus eight pairs of Twillies which I use for my bags. Especially as it's summer I really don't wear my scarves much, if at all.
> 
> I am nearly done with bags as well....I love nice things but I really don't need too many of anything. Next I am focusing on jewelry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS about the red headed centipede - I did click on the link - did no one notice the comment where someone said something like "my daughter picked one up, as she mistook it for her headband"??!?!??



I love hearing about everyone's streamlining experiences, as I've been doing that myself for a few years.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I probably have $4000 in twillies [emoji849]



If you are ever trapped upstairs in a fire, you will be able to make an escape rope from your twillies.  That is a good excuse to keep them.


----------



## prepster

I think one of the tricks to keeping scarves current is to wear them in an off-hand way with modern shapes so they don't look too precious.  Mai Tai is a good example. 

On the other hand, I have a friend that looks like Princess Grace and she just rolls with it--very ladylike and regal.  She doesn't wear tunics.  She is always seen in pearls, a chignon, a jacket or vest and a brooch.  She usually has a scarf tucked into her blouse or jacket or wears them ala Jackie Kennedy around her head with gigantic sunglasses.  In the Fall and Winter she wears tweeds.  She would never wear boots or brown leather in town or diamonds before six.  Everything is tucked, pressed and starched, and she looks amazing (and imperturbable).  She makes no effort to look young or modern.  There's something very appealing and oddly relaxing about that.


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> I think one of the tricks to keeping scarves current is to wear them in an off-hand way with modern shapes so they don't look too precious.  Mai Tai is a good example.
> 
> On the other hand, I have a friend that looks like Princess Grace and she just rolls with it--very ladylike and regal.  She doesn't wear tunics.  She is always seen in pearls, a chignon, a jacket or vest and a brooch.  She usually has a scarf tucked into her blouse or jacket or wears them ala Jackie Kennedy around her head with gigantic sunglasses.  In the Fall and Winter she wears tweeds.  She would never wear boots or brown leather in town or diamonds before six.  Everything is tucked, pressed and starched, and she looks amazing (and imperturbable).  She makes no effort to look young or modern.  There's something very appealing and oddly relaxing about that.



Does she have a maid that does the starching and pressing?    I wish I had the gene that motivates people to impeccable grooming.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I figured out several formulas that work well for me. It's a work in progress.
> 1. Distinctive jacket and a large format silk or cashmere in a simple low contrast design for work in fall or winter.
> 2. Dress with a 90 or a mousseline for spring and summer.
> 3. Jeans, cardigan and a large format silk or cashmere for casual winter wear. Add an Hermes belt.
> 4. Maxitwilly to define my waist on the underlayer of a cardigan set.
> 5. Large format scarf in a long bias fold over almost anything for any season. It gives me the long look that I crave.
> 
> And gasp: [emoji33] sometimes it's just a better look without a scarf at all or just needs a solid colored cashmere scarf which I generally buy from Eric bompard.
> 
> I really tend toward the large format scarves now. 90s are very tricky to wear without being aging. And I love the 70s but I find myself just not wearing them. Twillies and gavroche s are a complete waste of money for me.


Not to disagree but simply to inquire how the 90's can be aging?


----------



## EmileH

Google Jackie the mother in law from the good wife.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> I think one of the tricks to keeping scarves current is to wear them in an off-hand way with modern shapes so they don't look too precious.  Mai Tai is a good example.
> 
> On the other hand, I have a friend that looks like Princess Grace and she just rolls with it--very ladylike and regal.  She doesn't wear tunics.  She is always seen in pearls, a chignon, a jacket or vest and a brooch.  She usually has a scarf tucked into her blouse or jacket or wears them ala Jackie Kennedy around her head with gigantic sunglasses.  In the Fall and Winter she wears tweeds.  She would never wear boots or brown leather in town or diamonds before six.  Everything is tucked, pressed and starched, and she looks amazing (and imperturbable).  She makes no effort to look young or modern.  There's something very appealing and oddly relaxing about that.


No boots or brown leather in town?  That's a sartorial convention or "rule"?   Other than that, it's really nice to see people who have put some care into their appearance.   That's why I like going to NY.   Everything tidy and well-thought out is, frankly, inspirational. 
I try to put together what I'm going to wear to work the evening before.  It's complicated:  it can include coordinating tights (if dress is short or weather is mild), purse color (if I get to it, that's usually last on the list and never gets done), shoes (not too much choice here, thankfully), beaded necklace and/or scarf, etc.


----------



## lulilu

prepster said:


> View attachment 3780314
> 
> 
> Love.  I'd wear them with leather pants and a flowy white shirt with no jewelry.  They would be _the_ accessory.  Lol!  With 4" heels I'd also be sitting a lot!  Not exactly a work look, but fun for weekends.  They would also look great with a super slim skirt and sleek black turtleneck.  Lafayette148 has slim black suede cropped pants on clearance.  Maybe those and a more simple black silk shirt left out...
> 
> View attachment 3780355



This similar white shirt just came across my FB feed:  https://www.thisisaday.com/?utm_sou...medium=ps#!/products/something-borrowed-shirt


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> Not to disagree but simply to inquire how the 90's can be aging?



I don't feel that way and I think it all depends on how you tie it and how it is working with the rest of your outfit, hair and make-up.  French women wear them every day young and old.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Google Jackie the mother in law from the good wife.



Oh you mean Jackie!  Jacket had every hair in place and was a woman who represented a certain period of time i.e. Leave it to Beaver June Cleaver who vacuumed in her shirtwaist dress and heels.  They wanted a stultified look for her.  

Insouciance!!!  is the key word for scarf wearing.  Don't make it look as if it is the most important piece you have on and you won't look old or like you are trying to hard.  It has to look like you opened your drawer, grabbed a scarf and threw it on and of course it worked!  Voila C'est fini!


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> This similar white shirt just came across my FB feed:  https://www.thisisaday.com/?utm_sou...medium=ps#!/products/something-borrowed-shirt



I just have difficulty with the way they are tucking in shirts today.  It is supposed to look casual, but to me it looks very studied and artificial like you spent an hour in front of the mirror figuring out how to wear it .  I think I am too old for this.  I guess I come from the the wear it out, or tuck it all the way in school.


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> Does she have a maid that does the starching and pressing?    I wish I had the gene that motivates people to impeccable grooming.



She does. And that certainly helps!  Along with ramrod straight posture.  



eagle1002us said:


> No boots or brown leather in town?  That's a sartorial convention or "rule"?   Other than that, it's really nice to see people who have put some care into their appearance.   That's why I like going to NY.   Everything tidy and well-thought out is, frankly, inspirational.
> I try to put together what I'm going to wear to work the evening before.  It's complicated:  it can include coordinating tights (if dress is short or weather is mild), purse color (if I get to it, that's usually last on the list and never gets done), shoes (not too much choice here, thankfully), beaded necklace and/or scarf, etc.



Lol!  I think there are quite a few of those obscure conventions that no one knows about anymore.     



lulilu said:


> This similar white shirt just came across my FB feed:  https://www.thisisaday.com/?utm_sou...medium=ps#!/products/something-borrowed-shirt



Great shirt!


----------



## prepster

gracekelly said:


> I just have difficulty with the way they are tucking in shirts today.  It is supposed to look casual, but to me it looks very studied and artificial like you spent an hour in front of the mirror figuring out how to wear it .  I think I am too old for this.  I guess I come from the the wear it out, or tuck it all the way in school.



Insouciance!  Great word.  Such a French thing.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Google Jackie the mother in law from the good wife.



Oh wow.  I need to watch that show.  I see what you mean about the traditional look, but they seem to have made her look very hard.  I'm gathering her character was not nice.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> Oh wow.  I need to watch that show.  I see what you mean about the traditional look, but they seem to have made her look very hard.  I'm gathering her character was not nice.



Well she was the mother in law. [emoji6]

Yes that's a harsh extreme but it doesn't take much to veer into that territory.


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> Oh wow.  I need to watch that show.  I see what you mean about the traditional look, but they seem to have made her look very hard.  I'm gathering her character was not nice.


She supported her son completely. She was the consummate politician's mother.    I think she became a tad nicer and a little less of a PIA as the years went on.


----------



## rainneday

gracekelly said:


> I just have difficulty with the way they are tucking in shirts today.  It is supposed to look casual, but to me it looks very studied and artificial like you spent an hour in front of the mirror figuring out how to wear it .  I think I am too old for this.  I guess I come from the the wear it out, or tuck it all the way in school.



I can't do the 1/2 tuck, it reminds me of the 80s. And I have no desire to revisit it.  



Cordeliere said:


> Do you think all 90s are aging?  I probably shouldn't worry about silks being aging as I am old.   But I am the youngest old person here in senior nirvana.    I am a fan of in-your-face color in more modern styles.   I am hoping the bright colors in this tropical weather don't look so aging.     The in-your-face color is a bit much for CSGMs on me.   And the weather really limits when CSGMS can be worn, although I do love them.   What I am getting at, and I do want your honest opinion--not just reassurance, is the question "are all 90s aging and if the answer is no, what do you not consider to be aging".[/user]



I don't find my 90s to be aging, although if I wear them with a scarf ring they look a bit more polished and formal. I agree with the comments stating that your overall style will definitely influence how the 90 comes across.

We're still packing and moving, I'm going to take this opportunity to count my scarves and will post later with the results. My guess is 15 or so 90s, 4 shawls, 2 pareos, 2 mousseline, 1 giant silk, and few smaller silks. Let's see how close I am.

My other 2 dresses arrived, I am now waiting on a Maison Mayle dress from Barney's. I went a bit cuckoo for dresses. I'll try to post some small pics here, the first dress is Antik Batik, 2nd is Apiece Apart (worn over an off-white J Crew tank), 3rd is Des Demoiselles, the 4th is a swimsuit coverup also by Des D, for the sake of modesty I have shown it worn over the slip that comes with dress #3. The slip is actually cute enough to wear on its own as well. Please excuse the cropping and blurring, it's a mess here at the moment.


----------



## rainneday

Cordeliere said:


> Would love to know of an effective snake repellant.



Ok, this is what my mom uses: https://www.amazon.com/Ortho-Snake-Repellent-Granules-2-Pound/dp/B009QAPKL4 Snake B Gon.


----------



## EmileH

Lovely dresses rainneday. Happy unpacking,

I agree that if your style leans toward boho, artsy etc, the scarves have less of a chance to come off as frumpy. It's very much a danger for those of us with classic somewhat conservative styles. 

The snake repellant looks familiar.


----------



## rainneday

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lovely dresses rainneday. Happy unpacking,
> 
> I agree that if your style leans toward boho, artsy etc, the scarves have less of a chance to come off as frumpy. It's very much a danger for those of us with classic somewhat conservative styles.
> 
> The snake repellant looks familiar.



Thank you!  We are still between houses until tomorrow. This is our 7th move in 5 years, you would think we would have a plan by now, ha.
I agree, exactly. When I dress in a more classic style my scarves also take on a more formal appearance. In my case, maybe a way to balance this would be to tie a more casual knot and to not use a scarf ring. I think that the entire style of a person; hair style, jewelry, make-up, posture, etc., it all adds up to become the image that we are projecting.

I counted my scarves. Eight 90s, Two 70s, 3 Gavroche, 2 Mousseline, 2 Pareos, Four 140s, 1 men's 140, One 140 Silk, 1 Bandana Twill. 24 pieces total. Here are some pictures of my H boxes packed, not only the scarf boxes but also accessories and china. The bag on top is a gift for my mom. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ok, I need to focus on packing now, ugh. Talk to you all soon!


----------



## Cordeliere

rainneday said:


> Ok, this is what my mom uses: https://www.amazon.com/Ortho-Snake-Repellent-Granules-2-Pound/dp/B009QAPKL4 Snake B Gon.



Way cool.  Easy to get.  Thanks.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Google Jackie the mother in law from the good wife.



Very interesting seeing the picture of the actor (actress) as herself.   Many times, the actors are hired for a role that they essentially play themselves like Charlie Sheen on 2.5 men.    This woman looks like she would be cool.

I think it was the hair that aged her the most.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Insouciance!!!  is the key word for scarf wearing.  Don't make it look as if it is the most important piece you have on and you won't look old or like you are trying to hard.  It has to look like you opened your drawer, grabbed a scarf and threw it on and of course it worked!  Voila C'est fini!



Brilliant.   I suspect I will look like I am trying to hard.   But that is an improvement over looking like I am not trying at all.



gracekelly said:


> I just have difficulty with the way they are tucking in shirts today.  It is supposed to look casual, but to me it looks very studied and artificial like you spent an hour in front of the mirror figuring out how to wear it .



In college I was an early adopter of the torn jeans look.   And fellow students would come up to me an quietly tell me my jeans were torn.   If I wore my shirts tucked this way, DH would be unable to stop himself from telling me my shirt tale was out, no matter how many times we went through it.


----------



## dharma

Cordeliere said:


> I would like to hear more of your thoughts on this.   What cuts of clothes do not work with silks in your opinion?  What do work well with silks?
> 
> Could you give an example of a dark unusual tone that works for you?
> 
> Do you think all 90s are aging?  I probably shouldn't worry about silks being aging as I am old.   But I am the youngest old person here in senior nirvana.    I am a fan of in-your-face color in more modern styles.   I am hoping the bright colors in this tropical weather don't look so aging.     The in-your-face color is a bit much for CSGMs on me.   And the weather really limits when CSGMS can be worn, although I do love them.   What I am getting at, and I do want your honest opinion--not just reassurance, is the question "are all 90s aging and if the answer is no, what do you not consider to be aging".
> 
> I have no idea why this came up red and bold.   Sorry about the accident.



Hi cordie! Firstly I have to say, I laughed out loud at the end of your post since the whole time I was reading it I was wonder why it was red and bold  I felt like I was in trouble from the teacher!
A direct answer: No, not all 90's are aging. Grace said it best, throwing them on in a careless but confident manner is great at any age. Lovely color near the face can be better than foundation and lipstick. A quick peruse through the scarf of the day thread proves that many members here look fantastic in their 90's at any age. I do think that there is this nebulous time in a woman's life when you are older but not old, and younger but not young. Ines de la Fressange explains it in her book much better than I ever can, how this is a time when perhaps matching tweed suits, scarf rings and crocodile Kellys shouldn't be worn .  Personally, I think I look older/frumpy when I'm out of my comfort zone and attempting to look "polished". I adore clothes and dressing well but I wouldn't say "polished" is my thing and when I try it out and tie a scarf neatly, with a colorful top, I feel like I'm dressed for Halloween.
Examples of outfits that do not work easily with H silk are the deconstructed looks I love so much from the previously mentioned Rick Owens and Ann Demeulemeester and more artistic prints from Dries Van Noten.  Dip dyes are easier with these outfits and dark colors.  Folding into a long bias and tying into a chocker with one long tail is a look that works well with some of these outfits, or a very loose triangle. My favorites are Mythiques Phoenix, Sieste  au Paradis, Metamorphosis Le Robinson Chic and Astrologie dip dye. They get used quite often along with the solid bee jacquard losanges. A recently acquired Iris will get thrown into this well used pile soon I hope. 


I hope I'm making sense and answering your question. I'm on pain meds from oral surgery and trying to stay awake for Game of Thrones tonight. 
Here are scarves I adore but literally never wear. I can't imagine parting with them though, they make me incredibly happy, they are so beautiful. One day when I am very old and want to keep my neck under wraps, they will have a chance  You can see they are brighter and "prettier", (except for the two black ones, not sure why I don't wear those).


Anyway, I hope this was helpful. Scarf journeys and collections are so personal, I think it's hard to come up with rules. It's all so emotional and intuitive.


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> the whole time I was reading it I was wonder why it was red and bold  I felt like I was in trouble from the teacher!
> 
> I do think that there is this nebulous time in a woman's life when you are older but not old, and younger but not young. Ines de la Fressange explains it in her book much better than I ever can, how this is a time when perhaps matching tweed suits, scarf rings and crocodile Kellys shouldn't be worn .
> 
> Examples of outfits that do not work easily with H silk are the deconstructed looks I love so much from the previously mentioned Rick Owens and Ann Demeulemeester and more artistic prints from Dries Van Noten.
> 
> One day when I am very old and want to keep my neck under wraps, they will have a chance




What awesome answers.  Thank you for taking the time to think about my questions and compose an answer.   And post pictures.   So sorry about the red.   I am glad you got a laugh out of it.

Yes the deconstructed styles are so stylish in the minimal chic way.   I can't figure out how a scarf would work with them since I am not into the dark subtle scarves.   You nailed one of the problems.    Maybe if I have a chat with the scarf and tell it we are going for Insouciance.

Here in heat country, not a lot of tweed and croc kellys.  More sleeveless shirts, capris and orthopedic sandals.  I am starting to pay attention to my neck.   I figure it is good to develop the ability to wear scarves causally before I need the camouflage.

At least I have made some progress in figuring out 3 or 4 categories of style uniforms for myself for different occasions.  Ordered some sleeveless sheath dresses from the Nordstrom sale.   They are at our post office box waiting to be picked up Monday.   The bright colored dress and a matching scarf is one category.    

BTW, my next door neighbor really rocks the June Cleaver look.   She has a tiny waist and a not so tiny bum and washable shirtwaist dresses is what she wears to walk  the dog or to pry up tile in her son's new house.  The style is cool and comfy in the heat and it hides her least favorite part of her body.   She is 59 and does not look old at all.  Polished and causal.   Since I have a big waist and small hips, that look doesn't work for me.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Dharma I love these shoes! I have been looking for a comfortable lace up style. These might be perfect. Do let me know if you see them in the US. I still love the 3.9 inch ones too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are probably right that I could recreate this look in five minutes with what I already have. For sure I wouldn't look like the model but it would be a good look for me. My pieces probably don't have as much flare as her white shirt. I should probably stop looking for the plain vanilla versions of classic pieces thinking they will be the most versatile. I have enough plain vanilla.
> 
> The scarves really are such beautiful temptations but in the end maybe not the best choices. Time for me to step away from the scarf counter.


Have you looked at Church's shoes for lace ups? Incredibly comfortable and beautifully made. And easy on the wallet compared to H and Chanel. I might look at them for monk straps if I don't get the H ones.
What a twilly collection !!! My goodness!! Those little buggers are hard to get and generally seem to sell for more than retail on the second hand market. I have only just discovered this fact as I've been looking for the perfect  twilly for my new barenia. As a person that dislikes dressing up bags, this is a tough process for me, try to find a twilly for someone that dislikes twillys  I would like to keep this handle from getting too black, too fast, so I would like one for half the time
Do you have suggestions based on what works for your Gold bag?


----------



## EmileH

So interesting dharma. I can definitely see you in the first pile. Not so much the second pile except that pegase hiding there. You must wear that. 

Feel better and enjoy game of thrones.


----------



## Genie27

dharma said:


> nebulous time in a woman's life when you are older but not old, and younger but not young.


I think that's where I am - neither jeune fille, nor grande dame so the 90 can look frumpy if it's not just right. I am getting better at picking  them - and the outfits that work.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I think that's where I am - neither jeune fille, nor grande dame so the 90 can look frumpy if it's not just right. I am getting better at picking  them - and the outfits that work.



Ummm... Genie I could be wrong but I think you have away to go. [emoji6]

I'm officially there. It's not so bad being here but I would like to feel put together and age appropriate. It's definitely a time of change.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Genie. I haven't tried the new maxi twillies as a belt. It can probably be done but it will only wrap once so it won't give that obi look that I like.
> 
> Here's one look from last winter. Also an ad that I just received from barneys. Maybe an interesting look?
> 
> View attachment 3780289


I've been thinking of getting an embroidery machine so I can do stuff like the flowers on that obi.   But I remember that when embroidery showed up on the front of suit jackets, even in monochromatic colors (navy on navy), it lasted only a season.  (So I didn't keep a jacket  (navy on navy) and wound up regretting that.  Embroidery can be a very feminine accent.).


----------



## EmileH

Dharma, I have these two that work for multiple bags including gold. I'm not sure either would be perfect for barenia. Another suggestion is the jardin anglais that is brown and orange. I don't have that one. I returned it because I didn't want to buy more that I didn't use. You definitely need one for barenia.


----------



## Genie27

It's a pretty wide window, PbP, especially in our youth obsessed culture. I think you're on the right track. It takes a bit of work to get it all come together, although some people seem to catch on earlier in their lives. Or maybe they're born with it. 

That's a neat idea to photograph the scarves in a group - I should do that so I can see what I am drawn towards. Tomorrow when I have more light.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm kind of crushing on these hermes booties. Two problems:3.9 inch heel is just a bit high for me, and the bigger issue is the open toe. I really prefer something closed toe so I can wear stockings. They remind me of the Chanel booties but they are less costume like.
> 
> View attachment 3780297


Those booties are glorious.  I love grommets and these look like so much fun to wear.  I saw them a week ago.   Probably Pierre Hardy designed these booties?


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> Those booties are glorious.  I love grommets and these look like so much fun to wear.  I saw them a week ago.   Probably Pierre Hardy designed these booties?



Probably eagle. I wish they were closed toe.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> I really started buying scarves when I graduated from law school and didn't have a whole lot of variety when it came to clothes, jewelry, bags and other accessories. At the time the scarves filled both a wardrobe void for appearing professional and also something pretty and fun to wear. After having children and changing wardrobe priorities over the years, I don't need them as much. I love wearing jewelry, especially necklaces, and often the scarves will compete. And then also sometimes I sell in order to fund other purchases.
> 
> My regrets are very few and often due to a bit of forgetfulness. For example, my first impulse is to say I regret selling the Toutsy Central Park, but really I shouldn't wear much green around my face. Indeed HAVE made the mistake of rebuying something I sold, realizing why I sold it in the fist place, and selling it again!!! I am not a collector and at this point I don't need many - I am actually selling a few now and when I am done I will be down to one cashmere, one of the men's wool/silk GMs (Route 24 [emoji177])  two scarves (both Jardin Anglais) and a maxi Twilly, plus eight pairs of Twillies which I use for my bags. Especially as it's summer I really don't wear my scarves much, if at all.
> 
> I am nearly done with bags as well....I love nice things but I really don't need too many of anything. Next I am focusing on jewelry! [emoji33]
> 
> PS about the red headed centipede - I did click on the link - did no one notice the comment where someone said something like "my daughter picked one up, as she mistook it for her headband"??!?!??


I've done that:  sell, then rebuy, then sell again.   I am being extremely cautious about selling now.  I've also resisted acquiring at a high rate so I don't feel compelled to sell.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lovely dresses rainneday. Happy unpacking,
> 
> I agree that if your style leans toward boho, artsy etc, the scarves have less of a chance to come off as frumpy. It's very much a danger for those of us with classic somewhat conservative styles.
> 
> The snake repellant looks familiar.


I love dolman sleeves, big ones, dramatic.  That may be more boho than 90cm  with classic suits, like a menswear suit.  I think the boho dimension with lots of dramatic real or fake jewelry lightens up a look.  Boho is not trying to be serious.  I did wear suits with lapels for years, am sick of menswear lapels, the scarf tied carefully, designed to impress.  At this point I don't feel I have that much to prove.  I yam which I yam.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> prepster, I love that look.  Yet I know, even if I put on every piece the model is wearing, I would never achieve that languid je ne sais quoi.  I've decided that such a quality is genetic, and I was in the line for a tiny chest at the time it was handed out.  Sigh.



IMHO, a smallest chest is a fabulous fashion accessory.   To support this contention, I point to Kendall Jenner.   She is one of the hottest models today.    If you see pics of her and her sisters in bathing suits, Kendall is still sporting her original equipment.   She wanted to be a model since she was young.   And wisely, she didn't buy anything that would interfere with the drop or hang of the clothes.   Furthermore, she is on a free the nipple campaign and likes sheer clothing that flaunts hers.  



I think you were in the right line when assets were being distributed.


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> What a twilly collection !!! My goodness!! Those little buggers are hard to get and generally seem to sell for more than retail on the second hand market. I have only just discovered this fact as I've been looking for the perfect  twilly for my *new barenia. *



New barenia???   Do tell.     You are holding out on us.   We must see pics.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Dharma, I have these two that work for multiple bags including gold. I'm not sure either would be perfect for barenia. Another suggestion is the jardin anglais that is brown and orange. I don't have that one. I returned it because I didn't want to buy more that I didn't use. You definitely need one for barenia.
> 
> View attachment 3780954
> View attachment 3780955


Oh perfect! Thank you! I was eyeing the second one just yesterday, it's good to see another photo.  I had no idea the first existed, that is one of my favorite csgms. If you remember, please pm me the tag info so I can begin the long search. So far I found a Graff that might work. I was hoping a tapis colorway might do the trick since it is another favorite. 
It's too funny what you said about the piles that I posted. You are right, they look like they belong to different people. Is it the Gemini in me? It might not seem like much but your observation is extremely helpful. Thank you! (And I'll slide that Pegasus over to the other pile, you are spot on)


----------



## dharma

@Mindi B , I agree with Cordie 1000%


----------



## dharma

eagle1002us said:


> I've been thinking of getting an embroidery machine so I can do stuff like the flowers on that obi.   But I remember that when embroidery showed up on the front of suit jackets, even in monochromatic colors (navy on navy), it lasted only a season.  (So I didn't keep a jacket  (navy on navy) and wound up regretting that.  Embroidery can be a very feminine accent.).


Eagle, if it's embroidered, I'm all over it. It's never "out" to me. Especially monochromatic. 
My machine does simple work with a satin stitch, it's a very old Viking, pre computer machine days. I've only used that feature to personalize gifts with monograms. The newer machines can do amazing things. Maybe when I retire I would enjoy that.


----------



## Genie27

From a clothes horse perspective a little less up top definitely looks better. For some other aspects I'm ok with my er god given proportions.


----------



## dharma

Genie27 said:


> From a clothes horse perspective a little less up top definitely looks better. For some other aspects I'm ok with my er god given proportions.


Absolutely as you should be Genie! Also I think PBP  is correct, you have a way to go age wise. You are at that glorious stage where you can get away with just about anything!


----------



## rainneday

dharma said:


> Hi cordie! Firstly I have to say, I laughed out loud at the end of your post since the whole time I was reading it I was wonder why it was red and bold  I felt like I was in trouble from the teacher!
> A direct answer: No, not all 90's are aging. Grace said it best, throwing them on in a careless but confident manner is great at any age. Lovely color near the face can be better than foundation and lipstick. A quick peruse through the scarf of the day thread proves that many members here look fantastic in their 90's at any age. I do think that there is this nebulous time in a woman's life when you are older but not old, and younger but not young. Ines de la Fressange explains it in her book much better than I ever can, how this is a time when perhaps matching tweed suits, scarf rings and crocodile Kellys shouldn't be worn .  Personally, I think I look older/frumpy when I'm out of my comfort zone and attempting to look "polished". I adore clothes and dressing well but I wouldn't say "polished" is my thing and when I try it out and tie a scarf neatly, with a colorful top, I feel like I'm dressed for Halloween.
> Examples of outfits that do not work easily with H silk are the deconstructed looks I love so much from the previously mentioned Rick Owens and Ann Demeulemeester and more artistic prints from Dries Van Noten.  Dip dyes are easier with these outfits and dark colors.  Folding into a long bias and tying into a chocker with one long tail is a look that works well with some of these outfits, or a very loose triangle. My favorites are Mythiques Phoenix, Sieste  au Paradis, Metamorphosis Le Robinson Chic and Astrologie dip dye. They get used quite often along with the solid bee jacquard losanges. A recently acquired Iris will get thrown into this well used pile soon I hope.
> View attachment 3780900
> 
> I hope I'm making sense and answering your question. I'm on pain meds from oral surgery and trying to stay awake for Game of Thrones tonight.
> Here are scarves I adore but literally never wear. I can't imagine parting with them though, they make me incredibly happy, they are so beautiful. One day when I am very old and want to keep my neck under wraps, they will have a chance  You can see they are brighter and "prettier", (except for the two black ones, not sure why I don't wear those).
> View attachment 3780915
> 
> Anyway, I hope this was helpful. Scarf journeys and collections are so personal, I think it's hard to come up with rules. It's all so emotional and intuitive.



This is a brilliant post, Dharma, full of very practical advice (I love that you suggest Dip Dyes to go with Rick Owens, so smart). 
It is very true that the right color next to the face can work small miracles, I noticed this after buying a few silks. I started to understand that the ones that went home with me were the ones that brightened up my complexion instantly. My SA is particularly good at knowing which these will be & often shows me CWs that I hadn't previously considered.
I'm wishing you a swift recovery!


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Eagle, if it's embroidered, I'm all over it. It's never "out" to me. Especially monochromatic.
> My machine does simple work with a satin stitch, it's a very old Viking, pre computer machine days. I've only used that feature to personalize gifts with monograms. The newer machines can do amazing things. Maybe when I retire I would enjoy that.


It's the same with me.  I have a Sears Kenmore all metal machine bought new in 1971.  People have told me that's a good thing b/c the plastic machines wear out -- I never knew this.  I'm also thinking of getting an embroidery machine when I retire.    Thanks for the encouragement to pursue embroidered garments, dharma!

Evidently sewing experts like Kenneth King (writes for Threads magazine) like to have a mix of really old and new machines.  I think Kenneth has one of those old black Singer machines that operate via treadle.   Just for fun.


----------



## Hat Trick

I have a early 70's bright ORANGE Husqvarna.  It weighs a ton, though.  More than a fully loaded 35B!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Dharma, I have these two that work for multiple bags including gold. I'm not sure either would be perfect for barenia. Another suggestion is the jardin anglais that is brown and orange. I don't have that one. I returned it because I didn't want to buy more that I didn't use. You definitely need one for barenia.
> 
> View attachment 3780954
> View attachment 3780955



I agree. I have a gold Kelly and it looks great next to silks with orange. I would think the undertones in Barenia would also be complemented.


----------



## nicole0612

dharma said:


> Eagle, if it's embroidered, I'm all over it. It's never "out" to me. Especially monochromatic.
> My machine does simple work with a satin stitch, it's a very old Viking, pre computer machine days. I've only used that feature to personalize gifts with monograms. The newer machines can do amazing things. Maybe when I retire I would enjoy that.



I also love embroidered. It's the girl in me I guess


----------



## nicole0612

dharma said:


> Hi cordie! Firstly I have to say, I laughed out loud at the end of your post since the whole time I was reading it I was wonder why it was red and bold  I felt like I was in trouble from the teacher!
> A direct answer: No, not all 90's are aging. Grace said it best, throwing them on in a careless but confident manner is great at any age. Lovely color near the face can be better than foundation and lipstick. A quick peruse through the scarf of the day thread proves that many members here look fantastic in their 90's at any age. I do think that there is this nebulous time in a woman's life when you are older but not old, and younger but not young. Ines de la Fressange explains it in her book much better than I ever can, how this is a time when perhaps matching tweed suits, scarf rings and crocodile Kellys shouldn't be worn .  Personally, I think I look older/frumpy when I'm out of my comfort zone and attempting to look "polished". I adore clothes and dressing well but I wouldn't say "polished" is my thing and when I try it out and tie a scarf neatly, with a colorful top, I feel like I'm dressed for Halloween.
> Examples of outfits that do not work easily with H silk are the deconstructed looks I love so much from the previously mentioned Rick Owens and Ann Demeulemeester and more artistic prints from Dries Van Noten.  Dip dyes are easier with these outfits and dark colors.  Folding into a long bias and tying into a chocker with one long tail is a look that works well with some of these outfits, or a very loose triangle. My favorites are Mythiques Phoenix, Sieste  au Paradis, Metamorphosis Le Robinson Chic and Astrologie dip dye. They get used quite often along with the solid bee jacquard losanges. A recently acquired Iris will get thrown into this well used pile soon I hope.
> View attachment 3780900
> 
> I hope I'm making sense and answering your question. I'm on pain meds from oral surgery and trying to stay awake for Game of Thrones tonight.
> Here are scarves I adore but literally never wear. I can't imagine parting with them though, they make me incredibly happy, they are so beautiful. One day when I am very old and want to keep my neck under wraps, they will have a chance  You can see they are brighter and "prettier", (except for the two black ones, not sure why I don't wear those).
> View attachment 3780915
> 
> Anyway, I hope this was helpful. Scarf journeys and collections are so personal, I think it's hard to come up with rules. It's all so emotional and intuitive.



What a wonderful post, Dharma. I really enjoyed reading your thoughts.


----------



## FizzyWater

Hi, I need to babble.  I apologize for wall-o-text, but there's a picture at the end!

So... I took the train up to Copenhagen this weekend.  Saturday I thought I'd stop at H as I'm really not fond of the local store.  The web site showed me 2 stores downtown, which seemed surprising, but I wandered my way toward the nearest. 

Here is where I note that I am completely oblivious.  I chatted with a nice SA for, what, an hour?  before she told me that the store had opened THAT DAY.  I had been wondering why she obviously knew the products but kept having to ask where specific things were...

So I'd picked out a perfume set, a Calvi (in not-neutral! because my store only has brown), a Space Shopping 45, and a Behapi (in not-neutral! because my store only has brown), and she asked, "Are you interested in bags, a mumble-mumble, mumble-mumble..." 

And I was surprised, because my store has never shown the slightest interest in showing me a bag.  And I had been thinking just to ask what color and size the Halzan on the shelf was, just to improve my H knowledge!  It turned out to be a a Rouge Casaque 31 in Clemence, and I tried it on, and she burbled about how wonderful it was, which it was, and I agreed to buy it, and then their system wasn't accepting AmEx, which was secretly a relief because I hadn't really budgeted for a 4000 Euro bag.  But I am still sad because I've been drooling over this bag for months.

And then.  And then, ten hours later as I was getting ready for bed, my brain replayed that "mumble mumble" and I realized she had said, "mumble Kelly mumble".  SHE OFFERED ME A KELLY and my stupid brain fixated on questions about a Halzan.  Please talk me down from beating my head against my desk.  Or point and laugh, that's a valid option too.

Also, the new Copenhagen H at 4 Højbro Plads has Kellys, apparently.

In conclusion, here are golden horse balloons that they were handing out.  I ambushed a couple of German tourist girls on Sunday to let me take a picture of their balloons.  (I thought they'd stay in the picture as well, but they just dropped their bags on the ground and scooted out of the way.)


----------



## dharma

Hat Trick said:


> I have a early 70's bright ORANGE Husqvarna.  It weighs a ton, though.  More than a fully loaded 35B!


Sounds like my Mom's viking Husqvarna. I'll bet it still works perfectly, right? Hers has these little round cogs that you snap into the body of the machine to change the stitches. It was revolutionary at the time, lol. I played with those things so much as a kid.


----------



## dharma

FizzyWater said:


> Hi, I need to babble.  I apologize for wall-o-text, but there's a picture at the end!
> 
> So... I took the train up to Copenhagen this weekend.  Saturday I thought I'd stop at H as I'm really not fond of the local store.  The web site showed me 2 stores downtown, which seemed surprising, but I wandered my way toward the nearest.
> 
> Here is where I note that I am completely oblivious.  I chatted with a nice SA for, what, an hour?  before she told me that the store had opened THAT DAY.  I had been wondering why she obviously knew the products but kept having to ask where specific things were...
> 
> So I'd picked out a perfume set, a Calvi (in not-neutral! because my store only has brown), a Space Shopping 45, and a Behapi (in not-neutral! because my store only has brown), and she asked, "Are you interested in bags, a mumble-mumble, mumble-mumble..."
> 
> And I was surprised, because my store has never shown the slightest interest in showing me a bag.  And I had been thinking just to ask what color and size the Halzan on the shelf was, just to improve my H knowledge!  It turned out to be a a Rouge Casaque 31 in Clemence, and I tried it on, and she burbled about how wonderful it was, which it was, and I agreed to buy it, and then their system wasn't accepting AmEx, which was secretly a relief because I hadn't really budgeted for a 4000 Euro bag.  But I am still sad because I've been drooling over this bag for months.
> 
> And then.  And then, ten hours later as I was getting ready for bed, my brain replayed that "mumble mumble" and I realized she had said, "mumble Kelly mumble".  SHE OFFERED ME A KELLY and my stupid brain fixated on questions about a Halzan.  Please talk me down from beating my head against my desk.  Or point and laugh, that's a valid option too.
> 
> Also, the new Copenhagen H at 4 Højbro Plads has Kellys, apparently.
> 
> In conclusion, here are golden horse balloons that they were handing out.  I ambushed a couple of German tourist girls on Sunday to let me take a picture of their balloons.  (I thought they'd stay in the picture as well, but they just dropped their bags on the ground and scooted out of the way.)
> View attachment 3781158


Oh my, this is the best store visit story ever. The balloons are fabulous!! I hope you find your Halzan one day!


----------



## tabbi001

FizzyWater said:


> Hi, I need to babble.  I apologize for wall-o-text, but there's a picture at the end!
> 
> So... I took the train up to Copenhagen this weekend.  Saturday I thought I'd stop at H as I'm really not fond of the local store.  The web site showed me 2 stores downtown, which seemed surprising, but I wandered my way toward the nearest.
> 
> Here is where I note that I am completely oblivious.  I chatted with a nice SA for, what, an hour?  before she told me that the store had opened THAT DAY.  I had been wondering why she obviously knew the products but kept having to ask where specific things were...
> 
> So I'd picked out a perfume set, a Calvi (in not-neutral! because my store only has brown), a Space Shopping 45, and a Behapi (in not-neutral! because my store only has brown), and she asked, "Are you interested in bags, a mumble-mumble, mumble-mumble..."
> 
> And I was surprised, because my store has never shown the slightest interest in showing me a bag.  And I had been thinking just to ask what color and size the Halzan on the shelf was, just to improve my H knowledge!  It turned out to be a a Rouge Casaque 31 in Clemence, and I tried it on, and she burbled about how wonderful it was, which it was, and I agreed to buy it, and then their system wasn't accepting AmEx, which was secretly a relief because I hadn't really budgeted for a 4000 Euro bag.  But I am still sad because I've been drooling over this bag for months.
> 
> And then.  And then, ten hours later as I was getting ready for bed, my brain replayed that "mumble mumble" and I realized she had said, "mumble Kelly mumble".  SHE OFFERED ME A KELLY and my stupid brain fixated on questions about a Halzan.  Please talk me down from beating my head against my desk.  Or point and laugh, that's a valid option too.
> 
> Also, the new Copenhagen H at 4 Højbro Plads has Kellys, apparently.
> 
> In conclusion, here are golden horse balloons that they were handing out.  I ambushed a couple of German tourist girls on Sunday to let me take a picture of their balloons.  (I thought they'd stay in the picture as well, but they just dropped their bags on the ground and scooted out of the way.)
> View attachment 3781158


What a story! Maybe you can come back and ask for the kelly?

By the way, thanks for suggestion on the Historian. Finished the book last week and I enjoyed it. Makes me want to go to Romania


----------



## EmileH

Wow! What a store opening. Love the balloons. If the timing wasn't right for you it was good that you passed on the halzan and the Kelly. It's very difficult to do but the right thing.


----------



## FizzyWater

dharma said:


> Oh my, this is the best store visit story ever. The balloons are fabulous!! I hope you find your Halzan one day!



Thanks!  I realized that I like it enough that I will start saving for it.  It's possible that H won't have it any more by then - I suspect they'll come up with something equally lovely. 



tabbi001 said:


> What a story! Maybe you can come back and ask for the kelly?
> 
> By the way, thanks for suggestion on the Historian. Finished the book last week and I enjoyed it. Makes me want to go to Romania



I... am kind of tempted. But in reality, and to undercut my own story, I did *hear* her when she said Kelly (and a couple bags I knew I wasn't interested in), but my brain went, "she didn't really, did she? and if she did I can't afford one anyway*, and I can't waste her time that way, and, and, and... Halzan!  I just want to know the color so I can obsess from afar! and no one would offer a Kelly to someone off the street anyway."

And then later my brain pointed out that if the store were ever to offer Kellys to people off the street, it would be on Grand Opening day, and I had just picked out $1000 of stuff so I was not a totally unreasonable target.  So I had another glass of wine and told my brain to shut up.

Um, and that book sounds great, but search tells me *pirula* gave that recommendation. 

*My father just went in to residential Alzheimer's care at $5000/mo.  Long-term care insurance will kick in shortly, thank goodness.


----------



## FizzyWater

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow! What a store opening. Love the balloons. If the timing wasn't right for you it was good that you passed on the halzan and the Kelly. It's very difficult to do but the right thing.



Thanks for the reassurance.   The timing really isn't right and I'm not direly in need of a bag.

And I have the SA's name and number, so I think I will end up going back to her in a few months.  It was actually when I asked for her card that she said her cards hadn't arrived yet and pointed out that it was the store's first day.  I was like, "oh, right, balloons!"  So at least she likes me, even if I'm a bit slow.


----------



## Genie27

Fizzy, I loved your story....especially the not-neutral-as-my-store-only-has-brown. 

And omg...mumble...mumble...that's really cool to be offered one. And you have a card for when you are ready. Kudos to you for staying strong - walk-in offers of B/K would be hard to say no to.  

Those horses are so cute.



eagle1002us said:


> I love grommets and these look like so much fun to wear.


I have about a thousand of these kicking about my office. Want me to mail you some, for DIY?


----------



## Mindi B

I am identifying with so much of the ongoing conversation(s) that I can't even comment specifically.
Except to say that I appreciate Genie's invocation of "Grande Dame" and "Jeune Fille."  Can I be a Grande Fille or a Jeune Dame?  And which is preferable?  I think I'm leaning Jeune Dame.  A Grande Fille sounds like she could be insufferable.


----------



## Genie27

Here is my meagre collection of H. I also have several Gucci shawls - navy, teal, mint blue/green that get a lot of use in winter. 

I have an old 90 moussie coming to me soon - also bright...I'm curious about the format as I find the 140 to be a lot of fabric if left floaty.


----------



## Mindi B

Oy.  I have been "collecting" H scarves (in all formats, but largely 90s with a gerous side of CSGMs) for about 10 years.  I refuse to actually count them, but conservatively, including all sizes and materials, I probably have. . . 
Okay, to be completely honest. . . 
If I were to realistically assess what I have in my closet. . . 
I mean, not pulling any punches and really looking this thing in the face. . . 


400.


----------



## EmileH

Mindi you are a collector. That's legitimate. Obviously you can't use 400 very often but if it's your hobby to collect more power to you. I'll bet you have an amazing collection.

When I started creeping up to 130-140 I had to make a decision: am I collecting for the sake of collecting or am I buying to wear? I decided that I wanted to buy to wear. 

BBC don't you find it painful to sell them? I mean it's definitely feasible but an annoyance and loss of money so I really would rather not buy in the first place at this point. I'm becoming much more careful about purchases at this point.


----------



## EmileH

Genie your collection is lovely. Add slowly!


----------



## Genie27

I am most definitely not a collector. Of anything other than clutter. So I'm fine with an imperfect old item that I can use with abandon, rather than the latest must-have. My wallet can't handle the must have prices. 

My favourite is the Iris!!! 

The C&L is a stopgap until I find the turquoise one, but on the red one, I love the pink border with the grey and green showing when I wear it a very specific way. I get a lot of use from csgms in winter so I should buy more. 

The orange/cream Grande Roue was a birthday gift from my mom to go with her rust coloured Akris coat. When she retired she figured she would not use either. I wear it with navy, pinks and greys. The central cream/taupe is very bland near my face but it does work if I ever pull together a neutral outfit. But then the orange is too loud. 

The turquoise Maison des carres - souvenir of FSH - I kept going back to that beautiful blue border with the green edge but the orange and dark green corners are not my favourite feature and neither is the lavenderish centre. 

My Twillys are absolutely useless until I get a hat or grow my hair long enough to tie. 

Mousseline - I love it for summer. Here is how I wore it to work today. It does not stay on in the office. Also a useful format for me.


----------



## eagle1002us

FizzyWater said:


> Hi, I need to babble.  I apologize for wall-o-text, but there's a picture at the end!
> 
> So... I took the train up to Copenhagen this weekend.  Saturday I thought I'd stop at H as I'm really not fond of the local store.  The web site showed me 2 stores downtown, which seemed surprising, but I wandered my way toward the nearest.
> 
> Here is where I note that I am completely oblivious.  I chatted with a nice SA for, what, an hour?  before she told me that the store had opened THAT DAY.  I had been wondering why she obviously knew the products but kept having to ask where specific things were...
> 
> So I'd picked out a perfume set, a Calvi (in not-neutral! because my store only has brown), a Space Shopping 45, and a Behapi (in not-neutral! because my store only has brown), and she asked, "Are you interested in bags, a mumble-mumble, mumble-mumble..."
> 
> And I was surprised, because my store has never shown the slightest interest in showing me a bag.  And I had been thinking just to ask what color and size the Halzan on the shelf was, just to improve my H knowledge!  It turned out to be a a Rouge Casaque 31 in Clemence, and I tried it on, and she burbled about how wonderful it was, which it was, and I agreed to buy it, and then their system wasn't accepting AmEx, which was secretly a relief because I hadn't really budgeted for a 4000 Euro bag.  But I am still sad because I've been drooling over this bag for months.
> 
> And then.  And then, ten hours later as I was getting ready for bed, my brain replayed that "mumble mumble" and I realized she had said, "mumble Kelly mumble".  SHE OFFERED ME A KELLY and my stupid brain fixated on questions about a Halzan.  Please talk me down from beating my head against my desk.  Or point and laugh, that's a valid option too.
> 
> Also, the new Copenhagen H at 4 Højbro Plads has Kellys, apparently.
> 
> In conclusion, here are golden horse balloons that they were handing out.  I ambushed a couple of German tourist girls on Sunday to let me take a picture of their balloons.  (I thought they'd stay in the picture as well, but they just dropped their bags on the ground and scooted out of the way.)
> View attachment 3781158


What an adventure!  Love the balloons.   A new store stocked with kellys.  That makes perfect sense.  On the other hand, I appreciate your restraint in not popping a card to get a bag just like that.   That is so hard to do and you did it!   I know that if I popped for everything I like I'd be the most impressive bag lady you ever saw!   It's so hard to draw the line and you did it!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> BBC don't you find it painful to sell them? I mean it's definitely feasible but an annoyance and loss of money so I really would rather not buy in the first place at this point. I'm becoming much more careful about purchases at this point.



Actually, not at all. I enjoy letting go as much as I enjoy acquiring. Sometimes it's almost a relief. 

Also, my taste and style has changed quite a lot over the years - I really started with H about 20 years ago (!!!) - DH and I had a thing where he thought the scarves were a bit pretentious and I decided to "prove" how much I loved them by wearing one every day....which I did....for at least ten years (way to win an argument and prove my point! [emoji28]) so after that, *maybe* I'm just a little tired of them?

So I buy because I love them, and because I bought for so long and maybe I'll wear it a few times, but mostly the scarves just sit there. and seeing as how I dont have unlimited funds (and DH already bought me two Bs this year so I'm not asking for anything) if I want to splurge elsewhere something has got to go. 

I'm not a fan of losing the money but it's not much of a loss and again every once in a while I will find a true love like the Route 24 - great size, great colors, goes with a ton of my clothing and H leathers, etc. and in fact what few pieces I do have left in my collection are all from within the last three years or so - which makes sense as most of my bags are now "keepers" and I would like the scarves to complement them.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Fizzy, I loved your story....especially the not-neutral-as-my-store-only-has-brown.
> 
> And omg...mumble...mumble...that's really cool to be offered one. And you have a card for when you are ready. Kudos to you for staying strong - walk-in offers of B/K would be hard to say no to.
> 
> Those horses are so cute.
> 
> 
> I have about a thousand of these kicking about my office. Want me to mail you some, for DIY?


Mail away, Genie!   I have a Mitsook black cardi with grommets from like 6 years ago (they were just coming in) which I wear a Robert Lee Morris necklace that looks like a bunch of grommets strung together in a reverse triangle drop; and an H black leather bracelet from 10 years ago that has grommets (It's called, "Something new").


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Here is my meagre collection of H. I also have several Gucci shawls - navy, teal, mint blue/green that get a lot of use in winter.
> 
> I have an old 90 moussie coming to me soon - also bright...I'm curious about the format as I find the 140 to be a lot of fabric if left floaty.


The Iris is TDF.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Like Dharma said, Tohu Bohu was hot in 2012.    The thread has a 3 year gap of inactivity between 2009 and 2012.   I read backwards to 2012 and then started going forward at the front from 2007.   Haven't read 2008 or 2009 yet, but in 2007  Grands Fond, Rencontre Oceane, and Axis Mundi were big.   I have all three of those.   Tohu Bohu was my first scarf in 2013.


this is so interesting!


----------



## EmileH

Makes sense BBC. Over 20 years! I guess you take the long view. Who knows of what appeals to us now will be the same in 20 years.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Oy.  I have been "collecting" H scarves (in all formats, but largely 90s with a gerous side of CSGMs) for about 10 years.  I refuse to actually count them, but conservatively, including all sizes and materials, I probably have. . .
> Okay, to be completely honest. . .
> If I were to realistically assess what I have in my closet. . .
> I mean, not pulling any punches and really looking this thing in the face. . .
> 
> 
> 400.


Hey Mindi, rather than falling to the ground stunned by your number, I'm pleased to know that you get these scarves.   You have been very very low key about your acquisitions.   I was wondering whether you even got Grr from last fall.    I'm real pleased that you're "one of us."  Welcome.


----------



## FizzyWater

Genie27 said:


> Fizzy, I loved your story....especially the not-neutral-as-my-store-only-has-brown.
> 
> And omg...mumble...mumble...that's really cool to be offered one. And you have a card for when you are ready. Kudos to you for staying strong - walk-in offers of B/K would be hard to say no to.
> 
> Those horses are so cute.



They are!  I was seeing them everywhere once I realized what they were. 



eagle1002us said:


> What an adventure!  Love the balloons.   A new store stocked with kellys.  That makes perfect sense.  On the other hand, I appreciate your restraint in not popping a card to get a bag just like that.   That is so hard to do and you did it!   I know that if I popped for everything I like I'd be the most impressive bag lady you ever saw!   It's so hard to draw the line and you did it!



 I was only saved by them not taking AmEx and my emergency Visa having a tiny credit limit.  They actually suggested that I call the bank to transfer money to my checking account so I could use my bank card, and I was like, "Reach a German bank on the phone?  On a Saturday???"


----------



## FizzyWater

Genie27 said:


> Mousseline - I love it for summer. Here is how I wore it to work today. It does not stay on in the office. Also a useful format for me.



This is lovely - so delicate!  I missed which pattern this is - one of the equestrian ones?


----------



## Cordeliere

BBC said:


> Actually, not at all. I enjoy letting go as much as I enjoy acquiring. Sometimes it's almost a relief.
> 
> Also, my taste and style has changed quite a lot over the years - I really started with H about 20 years ago (!!!) - DH and I had a thing where he thought the scarves were a bit pretentious and I decided to "prove" how much I loved them by wearing one every day....which I did....for at least ten years (way to win an argument and prove my point! [emoji28]) so after that, *maybe* I'm just a little tired of them?
> 
> So I buy because I love them, and because I bought for so long and maybe I'll wear it a few times, but mostly the scarves just sit there. and seeing as how I dont have unlimited funds (and DH already bought me two Bs this year so I'm not asking for anything) if I want to splurge elsewhere something has got to go.
> 
> I'm not a fan of losing the money but it's not much of a loss and again every once in a while I will find a true love like the Route 24 - great size, great colors, goes with a ton of my clothing and H leathers, etc. and in fact what few pieces I do have left in my collection are all from within the last three years or so - which makes sense as most of my bags are now "keepers" and I would like the scarves to complement them.



I consider a minor loss on a sale to a rental fee for have the pleasure of getting to know a piece and getting to play with it for a while.   I also consider it a fee for getting the lust for that piece out of my head.  A sale of a mistake is in the nothing ventured, nothing gained category.  But I don't sell very often, so the losses don't mount up in any meaningful way.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> I consider a minor loss on a sale to a rental fee for have the pleasure of getting to know a piece and getting to play with it for a while.   I also consider it a fee for getting the lust for that piece out of my head.  A sale of a mistake is in the nothing ventured, nothing gained category.  But I don't sell very often, so the losses don't mount up in any meaningful way.



Great way to think of it. I think many Hermes collectors feel the same. Thus the active resale market.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> this is so interesting!



I read the second half of 2007 last night and have more to report.   Two scarves which I did not bother to remember the names of were hot.   One had dachshunds  on it and the other had gray hounds on it.   Luminaries was big.    Lots of interest in Napoleon and Les Triples and Les Toits.   Turandot was a big grail even back then.  (Geez, I hate trying to spell the names of scarves).

This read helped me conclude that while I absolutely adore the whimsical scarves that have cartoon figures on them, I should not buy them.   For me, they would be scarves to collect rather than scarves to wear.


----------



## Genie27

FizzyWater said:


> This is lovely - so delicate!  I missed which pattern this is - one of the equestrian ones?


It's festival des amazones, so yes - bridles and saddles. But in pale blue and lemon yellow and pale green, with a chunk of dark blue - it's not as strong as it is on this picture...
http://all-en.hermes.com/la-maison-...0-soie-140cm-festival-des-amazones-54733.html


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Actually, not at all. I enjoy letting go as much as I enjoy acquiring. Sometimes it's almost a relief.
> 
> Also, my taste and style has changed quite a lot over the years - I really started with H about 20 years ago (!!!) - DH and I had a thing where he thought the scarves were a bit pretentious and I decided to "prove" how much I loved them by wearing one every day....which I did....for at least ten years (way to win an argument and prove my point! [emoji28]) so after that, *maybe* I'm just a little tired of them?
> 
> So I buy because I love them, and because I bought for so long and maybe I'll wear it a few times, but mostly the scarves just sit there. and seeing as how I dont have unlimited funds (and DH already bought me two Bs this year so I'm not asking for anything) if I want to splurge elsewhere something has got to go.
> 
> I'm not a fan of losing the money but it's not much of a loss and again every once in a while I will find a true love like the Route 24 - great size, great colors, goes with a ton of my clothing and H leathers, etc. and in fact what few pieces I do have left in my collection are all from within the last three years or so - which makes sense as most of my bags are now "keepers" and I would like the scarves to complement them.


BBC, I love the fact that you persisted in wearing HS despite DH lack of enthusiasm for them.  I had the same kind of DH at the time -- he wanted me to "look casual."   I wanted to dress up with accessories, specifically HS.   Now he has learned not to make an issue of HS and even says I look nice.  Took a good decade for him to mellow out.

I have some HS and other scarves (which tend to have vintage designs) which i keep b/c I consider them works of art.  There is not a lot of them but I enjoy pulling them out and playing around with possible outfits using them.  I look at a picture on the wall, a scarf in the drawer, what's the difference?


----------



## FizzyWater

Cordeliere said:


> I read the second half of 2007 last night and have more to report.   Two scarves which I did not bother to remember the names of were hot.   One had dachshunds  on it and the other had gray hounds on it.   Luminaries was big.    Lots of interest in Napoleon and Les Triples and Les Toits.   Turandot was a big grail even back then.  (Geez, I hate trying to spell the names of scarves).



I think the dog scarves were admired by a lot of folks but only grails for a couple people who were really into those breeds.  It's definitely interesting seeing people be on the fence about scarves that were still in stores and are impossible to find now, like Les Toits.


----------



## FizzyWater

Genie27 said:


> It's festival des amazones, so yes - bridles and saddles. But in pale blue and lemon yellow and pale green, with a chunk of dark blue - it's not as strong as it is on this picture...
> http://all-en.hermes.com/la-maison-...0-soie-140cm-festival-des-amazones-54733.html



Thank you!  Yes, the effect is definitely softer.


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> Here is my meagre collection of H. I also have several Gucci shawls - navy, teal, mint blue/green that get a lot of use in winter.
> 
> I have an old 90 moussie coming to me soon - also bright...I'm curious about the format as I find the 140 to be a lot of fabric if left floaty.


Beautiful! Twins are on the Madison carres, but my fav is the moussie! What design is that? Love those colors.


----------



## scarf1

Mindi B said:


> Oy.  I have been "collecting" H scarves (in all formats, but largely 90s with a gerous side of CSGMs) for about 10 years.  I refuse to actually count them, but conservatively, including all sizes and materials, I probably have. . .
> Okay, to be completely honest. . .
> If I were to realistically assess what I have in my closet. . .
> I mean, not pulling any punches and really looking this thing in the face. . .
> 
> 
> 400.


Wow! Appreciate your honesty. Had to laugh at your font size!
I am up to 80 in 4 years.
And I only had planned to buy a handful... how did that happen?


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> I read the second half of 2007 last night and have more to report.   Two scarves which I did not bother to remember the names of were hot.   One had dachshunds  on it and the other had gray hounds on it.   Luminaries was big.    Lots of interest in Napoleon and Les Triples and Les Toits.   Turandot was a big grail even back then.  (Geez, I hate trying to spell the names of scarves).
> 
> This read helped me conclude that while I absolutely adore the whimsical scarves that have cartoon figures on them, I should not buy them.   For me, they would be scarves to collect rather than scarves to wear.



It really does make a difference in scarf-to-wear selection once you get your head around it.

I asked a dear friend if I should get the grands fonds moussie in red, or a dancing pearls changeant. She said the GF would be dated, and that I should go for classy and timeless (implying the dancing pearls were not). So I passed on both. I just looked at the dancing pearls again, and maybe I should have grabbed it. It was lovely. Still unsure about GF, but I could see it being useful for summer resort use.


----------



## scarf1

scarf1 said:


> Beautiful! Twins are on the Madison carres, but my fav is the moussie! What design is that? Love those colors.


Ok. I saw you answered that..


----------



## EmileH

Friends are really of limited use in picking scarves or jewelry in my experience. Even if I like their style, these things are so individual. Friends advised against my two favorite pieces of jewelry. Well meaning friends..,


----------



## bunnycat

Cordeliere said:


> I consider a minor loss on a sale to a rental fee for have the pleasure of getting to know a piece and getting to play with it for a while.   I also consider it a fee for getting the lust for that piece out of my head.  A sale of a mistake is in the nothing ventured, nothing gained category.  But I don't sell very often, so the losses don't mount up in any meaningful way.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Friends are really of limited use in picking scarves or jewelry in my experience. Even if I like their style, these things are so individual. Friends advised against my two favorite pieces of jewelry. Well meaning friends..,



totally agree on both counts. (And sometimes I can't even count on myself to get my jewelry choices right....)


----------



## EmileH

bunnycat said:


> totally agree on both counts. (And sometimes I can't even count on myself to get my jewelry choices right....)



Hi bunycat. So nice to see you!


----------



## bunnycat

rainneday said:


> Thank you!  We are still between houses until tomorrow. This is our 7th move in 5 years, you would think we would have a plan by now, ha.
> I agree, exactly. When I dress in a more classic style my scarves also take on a more formal appearance. In my case, maybe a way to balance this would be to tie a more casual knot and to not use a scarf ring. I think that the entire style of a person; hair style, jewelry, make-up, posture, etc., it all adds up to become the image that we are projecting.
> 
> I counted my scarves. Eight 90s, Two 70s, 3 Gavroche, 2 Mousseline, 2 Pareos, Four 140s, 1 men's 140, One 140 Silk, 1 Bandana Twill. 24 pieces total. Here are some pictures of my H boxes packed, not only the scarf boxes but also accessories and china. The bag on top is a gift for my mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780892
> View attachment 3780894
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I need to focus on packing now, ugh. Talk to you all soon!



I do love to see a pile of orange boxes.... Oh...to be the kitty cat that gets to play in that box!!!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi bunycat. So nice to see you!



Hey Pbp! I get overwhelmed sometimes (like lately) and then just barely have time to visit Scarflandia SOTD.  But I want to try to make a point to visit in here as well...I love to read through the conversations!


----------



## EmileH

bunnycat said:


> I do love to see a pile of orange boxes.... Oh...to be the kitty cat that gets to play in that box!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pbp! I get overwhelmed sometimes (like lately) and then just barely have time to visit Scarflandia SOTD.  But I want to try to make a point to visit in here as well...I love to read through the conversations!



It would be great to have you.

I do, by the way, completely blame you for my foray into the small format scarves. Your photos are so enabling. You wear them so well that I almost believed that I could too. In the end I find that I prefer to hide behind the largest swath of fabric possible. [emoji23]


----------



## scarf1

Getting caught up on this thread.... 90s are aging? Oh no! Ok if you are already old like me....does it matter?
I have more 90s than any other format, because many designs look best in that format, and there are so many choices in that format.  I need to check on my usage spreadsheet this week. I have been tracking for the last 12 months....


----------



## EmileH

Scarf1 I think we decided that it's all in the way that you wear the 90s and your overall look. You wear your 90s beautifully so I don't think you need to change a thing.


----------



## Genie27

I'm going to revise my blanket proclamation: 90s can be aging on me. I have admired many of you on SOTD in some stunning looks. 

Ok, I'm going to wear a 90 every day this week if it's not unbearably hot or rainy.


----------



## bunnycat

scarf1 said:


> Getting caught up on this thread.... 90s are aging? Oh no! Ok if you are already old like me....does it matter?
> I have more 90s than any other format, because many designs look best in that format, and there are so many choices in that format.  I need to check on my usage spreadsheet this week. I have been tracking for the last 12 months....



You do not look old scarf1!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Scarf1 I think we decided that it's all in the way that you wear the 90s and your overall look. You wear your 90s beautifully so I don't think you need to change a thing.



I'd agree with this. I don't like to think in terms of aging (Queen of De Nile speaking here...) but when it comes to scarves and clothing choices, I do think in terms of ways of wearing (or clothing choices) that present as "conservative".

There's another thread on here I happened to be reading the other day, about styling a scarf for business and there was a post that stood out nicely. A poster (who is a doctor) styled the same scarf 2 ways (casually and for work). She had it around her neck cowboy style for the casual look (which looks too conservative on me most times I've tried it) and then tucked in a blouse with a very open collar, which I thought looked very elegant and had no age to it at all really, fairly timeless. 

One thing from college I remember and still use versions of was from a n art class. When drawing, people have a certain "style" that influences them (for me it has always been Gustav Klimt and Georgia O'Keefe) and so one week we were given the task of spending an entire week working in some other style that we considered very different to our own. I chose Egon Schiele because it was darker to me. I still use this idea from time to time in other things and it even makes a good scarf/clothing exercise!

In this way you might be able to alter something that you might find to conservative (like for me it is cowboy ties on me) and make them work.

Here is my example from this week's SOTD. I was wearing this mousse PM in a sort of cowboy drape, and it looks alright, but a little too conservative for me if I had to put a name to it.




But, here is a 70 tied with a Mor's ring (Did we name this the Bellagio Knot? And was this the one I said I would add to the How to Tie your Scarf thread???) Love the drape this way!


----------



## bunnycat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It would be great to have you.
> 
> I do, by the way, completely blame you for my foray into the small format scarves. Your photos are so enabling. You wear them so well that I almost believed that I could too. In the end I find that I prefer to hide behind the largest swath of fabric possible. [emoji23]



I totally get that. If I worked in a office environment, I might feel the same. But you looked good in the pocket squares! (But yeah, it's probably harder to look professional with the little ones....) Hmmm...maybe I could challenge myself....can it be done???


----------



## EmileH

Both looks are really nice bunnycat. I would love a link to that thread if you have time. It sounds interesting.

Hmmmm... I could think about that exercise. Stepping out of my comfort zone makes me... well... uncomfortable. But I I should try.


----------



## Genie27

Bunnycat, you wear your scarves so beautifully. That one with the Mors ring is gorgeously flattering on you. And the yellow is a beautiful scarf too.


----------



## Pirula

Beautiful bunnycat.

Having lost my mother 20 years ago in August, please let me share this thought with you.  Love you all and not being preachy honestly.  Guess it's getting to me again but:

Let's remember that aging is a privilege.   

You're all beautiful and aging beautifully.   Don't be afraid to age, or see it as anything but a blessing.  My mother was 64.  So unfair but there it is.  My hope for all of us is that we age beautifully.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Pirula said:


> Beautiful bunnycat.
> 
> Having lost my mother 20 years ago in August, please let me share this thought with you.  Love you all and not being preachy honestly.  Guess it's getting to me again but:
> 
> Let's remember that aging is a privilege.
> 
> You're all beautiful and aging beautifully.   Don't be afraid to age, or see it as anything but a blessing.  My mother was 64.  So unfair but there it is.  My hope for all of us is that we age beautifully.



Well said Pirula.


----------



## eagle1002us

bunnycat said:


> You do not look old scarf1!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd agree with this. I don't like to think in terms of aging (Queen of De Nile speaking here...) but when it comes to scarves and clothing choices, I do think in terms of ways of wearing (or clothing choices) that present as "conservative".
> 
> There's another thread on here I happened to be reading the other day, about styling a scarf for business and there was a post that stood out nicely. A poster (who is a doctor) styled the same scarf 2 ways (casually and for work). She had it around her neck cowboy style for the casual look (which looks too conservative on me most times I've tried it) and then tucked in a blouse with a very open collar, which I thought looked very elegant and had no age to it at all really, fairly timeless.
> 
> One thing from college I remember and still use versions of was from a n art class. When drawing, people have a certain "style" that influences them (for me it has always been Gustav Klimt and Georgia O'Keefe) and so one week we were given the task of spending an entire week working in some other style that we considered very different to our own. I chose Egon Schiele because it was darker to me. I still use this idea from time to time in other things and it even makes a good scarf/clothing exercise!
> 
> In this way you might be able to alter something that you might find to conservative (like for me it is cowboy ties on me) and make them work.
> 
> Here is my example from this week's SOTD. I was wearing this mousse PM in a sort of cowboy drape, and it looks alright, but a little too conservative for me if I had to put a name to it.
> 
> View attachment 3781504
> 
> 
> But, here is a 70 tied with a Mor's ring (Did we name this the Bellagio Knot? And was this the one I said I would add to the How to Tie your Scarf thread???) Love the drape this way!
> View attachment 3781509


It's an adjustment to see you with a big (relatively speaking) fluffy scarf in a bright color.  It's like a big cowl when you normally wear (figuratively speaking) form-fitting turtlenecks.
(How interesting that you like Austrian artists).


----------



## Cordeliere

FizzyWater said:


> Thanks for the reassurance.   The timing really isn't right and I'm not direly in need of a bag.
> 
> And I have the SA's name and number, so I think I will end up going back to her in a few months.  It was actually when I asked for her card that she said her cards hadn't arrived yet and pointed out that it was the store's first day.  I was like, "oh, right, balloons!"  So at least she likes me, even if I'm a bit slow.




That SA sounds like a keeper.  Worth investing the effort to build a relationship with.


----------



## Cordeliere

FizzyWater said:


> I think the dog scarves were admired by a lot of folks but only grails for a couple people who were really into those breeds.  It's definitely interesting seeing people be on the fence about scarves that were still in stores and are impossible to find now, like Les Toits.



You are probably right.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Friends are really of limited use in picking scarves or jewelry in my experience. Even if I like their style, these things are so individual. Friends advised against my two favorite pieces of jewelry. Well meaning friends..,



Any time I have taken the advice of friends on matters of taste, I have not been happy with the choice in the long term.    I feel that way about SAs too.   I have to be really centered to shop and I feel like they just throw me off my center.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pirula said:


> Beautiful bunnycat.
> 
> Having lost my mother 20 years ago in August, please let me share this thought with you.  Love you all and not being preachy honestly.  Guess it's getting to me again but:
> 
> Let's remember that aging is a privilege.
> 
> You're all beautiful and aging beautifully.   Don't be afraid to age, or see it as anything but a blessing.  My mother was 64.  So unfair but there it is.  My hope for all of us is that we age beautifully.


There are so many baby-boomers stumbling around in my area that none of us stick out in the way we have aged.  Graying or gray hair is the new normal.


----------



## bunnycat

Thank you all for so kindly including me in the conversation! I really enjoy the thought provocation (and need it some days!)



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Both looks are really nice bunnycat. I would love a link to that thread if you have time. It sounds interesting.
> 
> Hmmmm... I could think about that exercise. Stepping out of my comfort zone makes me... well... uncomfortable. But I I should try.




I'll try to find it. It has probably shuffled off the front page by now and I can't remember which device I was on when reading it.



Genie27 said:


> Bunnycat, you wear your scarves so beautifully. That one with the Mors ring is gorgeously flattering on you. And the yellow is a beautiful scarf too.



Oh yeah- Super H is right up my alley! And thank you!



Pirula said:


> Beautiful bunnycat.
> 
> Having lost my mother 20 years ago in August, please let me share this thought with you.  Love you all and not being preachy honestly.  Guess it's getting to me again but:
> 
> Let's remember that aging is a privilege.
> 
> You're all beautiful and aging beautifully.   Don't be afraid to age, or see it as anything but a blessing.  My mother was 64.  So unfair but there it is.  My hope for all of us is that we age beautifully.



Beautifully  put Pirula. And maybe subconsciously, this is another reason I try not to think of scarves as an "age" thing but more of a stylisitic choice.

Running wildly counter to the whole "scarves are for old ladies" idea that I am sure is prevalent in the "regular" world, my mom would be exhibit A. She likes scarves, can't stand to have a lot of fabric near her face and so will only wear a twilly or pocket square (moussie pocket squares being the scarf of choice) and she is in her 70s, and honestly, I could see her styling a 90....it's just not her. The pocket squares look great though!

My grandma always had a little scarf collection (no H) but in the traditional Grace Kelley tie it around your head to keep your hair in place fashion.  (We sadly lost her at too far young an age of 84. She was a very active gardener all the way up to the day she passed from a stroke. Miss her still.)

I am slowly becoming more accepting of my age. Recently resorted to "shapewear" for a slinky dress I wore. Still get mad I can only dance an hour before my feet hurt too much now, and wait?!?! Is that saggy skin near my ears???? OMG! Stahhpp! I need to go buy some more wrinkle cream... 



eagle1002us said:


> It's an adjustment to see you with a big (relatively speaking) fluffy scarf in a bright color.  It's like a big cowl when you normally wear (figuratively speaking) form-fitting turtlenecks.
> (How interesting that you like Austrian artists).



I do! Hmmm...could it be genetic??? My family moved from Austria to US in the early 1900s.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pirula said:


> *Let's remember that aging is a privilege.   *



What a great message.


----------



## bunnycat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Both looks are really nice bunnycat. I would love a link to that thread if you have time. It sounds interesting.
> 
> Hmmmm... I could think about that exercise. Stepping out of my comfort zone makes me... well... uncomfortable. But I I should try.



https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...all-by-themselves.969453/page-5#post-31555147

Here you go PbP- It was still floating around on front page. I have enjoyed the read.


----------



## eagle1002us

bunnycat said:


> Thank you all for so kindly including me in the conversation! I really enjoy the thought provocation (and need it some days!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to find it. It has probably shuffled off the front page by now and I can't remember which device I was on when reading it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah- Super H is right up my alley! And thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifully  put Pirula. And maybe subconsciously, this is another reason I try not to think of scarves as an "age" thing but more of a stylisitic choice.
> 
> Running wildly counter to the whole "scarves are for old ladies" idea that I am sure is prevalent in the "regular" world, my mom would be exhibit A. She likes scarves, can't stand to have a lot of fabric near her face and so will only wear a twilly or pocket square (moussie pocket squares being the scarf of choice) and she is in her 70s, and honestly, I could see her styling a 90....it's just not her. The pocket squares look great though!
> 
> My grandma always had a little scarf collection (no H) but in the traditional Grace Kelley tie it around your head to keep your hair in place fashion.  (We sadly lost her at too far young an age of 84. She was a very active gardener all the way up to the day she passed from a stroke. Miss her still.)
> 
> I am slowly becoming more accepting of my age. Recently resorted to "shapewear" for a slinky dress I wore. Still get mad I can only dance an hour before my feet hurt too much now, and wait?!?! Is that saggy skin near my ears???? OMG! Stahhpp! I need to go buy some more wrinkle cream...
> 
> 
> 
> I do! Hmmm...could it be genetic??? My family moved from Austria to US in the early 1900s.


My grandfather, who passed rather early in life, was from a part of Austria that is now Poland.  From my reading in WW1 history, I figured out that that area was called Galicia.  Here's what Wikipedia says:
"The Kingdom of Galicia and Lodomeria, also known as Galicia or Austrian Poland, became a crownland of the Habsburg Monarchy as a result of the First Partition of Poland in 1772, when it became a Kingdom under Habsburg rule."


----------



## Cordeliere

bunnycat said:


> Thank you all for so kindly including me in the conversation! I really enjoy the thought provocation (and need it some days!)



It is a delight to have your join us.


----------



## bunnycat

eagle1002us said:


> My grandfather, who passed rather early in life, was from a part of Austria that is now Poland.  From my reading in WW1 history, I figured out that that area was called Galicia.  Here's what Wikipedia says:
> "The Kingdom of Galicia and Lodomeria, also known as Galicia or Austrian Poland, became a crownland of the Habsburg Monarchy as a result of the First Partition of Poland in 1772, when it became a Kingdom under Habsburg rule."



I wish my family knew the specifics, but I'm not sure that any do. I do know my family came here around WW1.


----------



## EmileH

Thanks for the link bunnycat. I'll have fun reading this.

Cordie I agree, my SA who I thought was so good at choosing scarves has lead me to some that aren't my favorites.  I think I do better on my own. I know what I like.


----------



## momasaurus

rainneday said:


> I can't do the 1/2 tuck, it reminds me of the 80s. And I have no desire to revisit it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find my 90s to be aging, although if I wear them with a scarf ring they look a bit more polished and formal. I agree with the comments stating that your overall style will definitely influence how the 90 comes across.
> 
> We're still packing and moving, I'm going to take this opportunity to count my scarves and will post later with the results. My guess is 15 or so 90s, 4 shawls, 2 pareos, 2 mousseline, 1 giant silk, and few smaller silks. Let's see how close I am.
> 
> My other 2 dresses arrived, I am now waiting on a Maison Mayle dress from Barney's. I went a bit cuckoo for dresses. I'll try to post some small pics here, the first dress is Antik Batik, 2nd is Apiece Apart (worn over an off-white J Crew tank), 3rd is Des Demoiselles, the 4th is a swimsuit coverup also by Des D, for the sake of modesty I have shown it worn over the slip that comes with dress #3. The slip is actually cute enough to wear on its own as well. Please excuse the cropping and blurring, it's a mess here at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780802
> View attachment 3780803
> View attachment 3780805
> View attachment 3780806
> View attachment 3780807


These look great, and I wouldn't mind bigger pictures actually.


----------



## scarf1

bunnycat said:


> You do not look old scarf1!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd agree with this. I don't like to think in terms of aging (Queen of De Nile speaking here...) but when it comes to scarves and clothing choices, I do think in terms of ways of wearing (or clothing choices) that present as "conservative".
> 
> There's another thread on here I happened to be reading the other day, about styling a scarf for business and there was a post that stood out nicely. A poster (who is a doctor) styled the same scarf 2 ways (casually and for work). She had it around her neck cowboy style for the casual look (which looks too conservative on me most times I've tried it) and then tucked in a blouse with a very open collar, which I thought looked very elegant and had no age to it at all really, fairly timeless.
> 
> One thing from college I remember and still use versions of was from a n art class. When drawing, people have a certain "style" that influences them (for me it has always been Gustav Klimt and Georgia O'Keefe) and so one week we were given the task of spending an entire week working in some other style that we considered very different to our own. I chose Egon Schiele because it was darker to me. I still use this idea from time to time in other things and it even makes a good scarf/clothing exercise!
> 
> In this way you might be able to alter something that you might find to conservative (like for me it is cowboy ties on me) and make them work.
> 
> Here is my example from this week's SOTD. I was wearing this mousse PM in a sort of cowboy drape, and it looks alright, but a little too conservative for me if I had to put a name to it.
> 
> View attachment 3781504
> 
> 
> But, here is a 70 tied with a Mor's ring (Did we name this the Bellagio Knot? And was this the one I said I would add to the How to Tie your Scarf thread???) Love the drape this way!
> View attachment 3781509


Bunny- thanks for saying I don't look old! That made my day.


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> Getting caught up on this thread.... 90s are aging? Oh no! Ok if you are already old like me....does it matter?
> I have more 90s than any other format, because many designs look best in that format, and there are so many choices in that format.  I need to check on my usage spreadsheet this week. I have been tracking for the last 12 months....


Same here. I was really depressed to read all the posts about the 90s aging, and I went to bed without finishing the thread. Happy to wake up and read more defenses of the 90s. Well, as others have said, I AM OLD. Anyway, I'm wearing a 90 at the moment, tied messily twice around my neck. The rest of the outfit is from Gap. I am very comfortable with the look. 
Curious about your usage, scarf1. What did you learn? (I have not managed to track my scarf wearing, so I admire you.)


----------



## momasaurus

bunnycat said:


> You do not look old scarf1!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd agree with this. I don't like to think in terms of aging (Queen of De Nile speaking here...) but when it comes to scarves and clothing choices, I do think in terms of ways of wearing (or clothing choices) that present as "conservative".
> 
> There's another thread on here I happened to be reading the other day, about styling a scarf for business and there was a post that stood out nicely. A poster (who is a doctor) styled the same scarf 2 ways (casually and for work). She had it around her neck cowboy style for the casual look (which looks too conservative on me most times I've tried it) and then tucked in a blouse with a very open collar, which I thought looked very elegant and had no age to it at all really, fairly timeless.
> 
> One thing from college I remember and still use versions of was from a n art class. When drawing, people have a certain "style" that influences them (for me it has always been Gustav Klimt and Georgia O'Keefe) and so one week we were given the task of spending an entire week working in some other style that we considered very different to our own. I chose Egon Schiele because it was darker to me. I still use this idea from time to time in other things and it even makes a good scarf/clothing exercise!
> 
> In this way you might be able to alter something that you might find to conservative (like for me it is cowboy ties on me) and make them work.
> 
> Here is my example from this week's SOTD. I was wearing this mousse PM in a sort of cowboy drape, and it looks alright, but a little too conservative for me if I had to put a name to it.
> 
> View attachment 3781504
> 
> 
> But, here is a 70 tied with a Mor's ring (Did we name this the Bellagio Knot? And was this the one I said I would add to the How to Tie your Scarf thread???) Love the drape this way!
> View attachment 3781509


Both are awesome looks on you, bunny!


----------



## Genie27

Oh no, moma and scarf1. I'm so sorry!!! 

I was one of those inadvertent ageists, and I will try not to put my foot in my mouth any further by trying to explain the very personal intangibles for my specific usage. I have greatly enjoyed all your beautiful scarves and mod shots. They made these silks come alive and it has greatly contributed to the visual joy I feel when I come here.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> Same here. I was really depressed to read all the posts about the 90s aging, and I went to bed without finishing the thread. Happy to wake up and read more defenses of the 90s. Well, as others have said, I AM OLD. Anyway, I'm wearing a 90 at the moment, tied messily twice around my neck. The rest of the outfit is from Gap. I am very comfortable with the look.
> Curious about your usage, scarf1. What did you learn? (I have not managed to track my scarf wearing, so I admire you.)



If anyone exudes insouciance, it is you, with your casually but stylishly worn, endless supply of scarves and trims.

And did I mention your fabulous hair, which you call gray, but I call platinum blond.


----------



## eagle1002us

bunnycat said:


> I wish my family knew the specifics, but I'm not sure that any do. I do know my family came here around WW1.


I think mine did too.    I don't know about you, bunnycat, but I'm feeling quite royal today since I read that Galacia was a Hapsburg kingdom.  I need an appropriate HS to celebrate this.  There's Salzburg but maybe the "Crowns" HS will do.  The Crowns HS is rather generic but in some colors it's quite pretty.

BTW, I asked you once about some lampwork beads changing color over time.   They are either a medium soft green or a rust color and both are turning into the same color, which I am not sure how to name.   Have you seen this before?   It's not a disaster, I just would like to understand how beads being almost 20 years old could do that.


----------



## eagle1002us

FizzyWater said:


> Hi, I need to babble.  I apologize for wall-o-text, but there's a picture at the end!
> 
> So... I took the train up to Copenhagen this weekend.  Saturday I thought I'd stop at H as I'm really not fond of the local store.  The web site showed me 2 stores downtown, which seemed surprising, but I wandered my way toward the nearest.
> 
> Here is where I note that I am completely oblivious.  I chatted with a nice SA for, what, an hour?  before she told me that the store had opened THAT DAY.  I had been wondering why she obviously knew the products but kept having to ask where specific things were...
> 
> So I'd picked out a perfume set, a Calvi (in not-neutral! because my store only has brown), a Space Shopping 45, and a Behapi (in not-neutral! because my store only has brown), and she asked, "Are you interested in bags, a mumble-mumble, mumble-mumble..."
> 
> And I was surprised, because my store has never shown the slightest interest in showing me a bag.  And I had been thinking just to ask what color and size the Halzan on the shelf was, just to improve my H knowledge!  It turned out to be a a Rouge Casaque 31 in Clemence, and I tried it on, and she burbled about how wonderful it was, which it was, and I agreed to buy it, and then their system wasn't accepting AmEx, which was secretly a relief because I hadn't really budgeted for a 4000 Euro bag.  But I am still sad because I've been drooling over this bag for months.
> 
> And then.  And then, ten hours later as I was getting ready for bed, my brain replayed that "mumble mumble" and I realized she had said, "mumble Kelly mumble".  SHE OFFERED ME A KELLY and my stupid brain fixated on questions about a Halzan.  Please talk me down from beating my head against my desk.  Or point and laugh, that's a valid option too.
> 
> Also, the new Copenhagen H at 4 Højbro Plads has Kellys, apparently.
> 
> In conclusion, here are golden horse balloons that they were handing out.  I ambushed a couple of German tourist girls on Sunday to let me take a picture of their balloons.  (I thought they'd stay in the picture as well, but they just dropped their bags on the ground and scooted out of the way.)
> View attachment 3781158


Babble away again sometime.  I really enjoyed your adventure.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Here is my meagre collection of H. I also have several Gucci shawls - navy, teal, mint blue/green that get a lot of use in winter.
> 
> I have an old 90 moussie coming to me soon - also bright...I'm curious about the format as I find the 140 to be a lot of fabric if left floaty.


You definitely have an eye for beauty, Genie.  You go, girl!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Friends are really of limited use in picking scarves or jewelry in my experience. Even if I like their style, these things are so individual. Friends advised against my two favorite pieces of jewelry. Well meaning friends..,


A couple of times I told a friend an opinion.  To the first friend who was mulling over Les Capuchines, I said something to the effect it wasn't that great or I possibly said she didn't need it.  She got mad.  (This is the same person who once reamed me out for skipping out on a visit to H because she bought something and by staying home I saved $$).   
Years later to second friend I said the scarf didn't do anything for her, wasn't her colors.  She was in the mood to spring for a scarf and I in effect threw cold water over it.  
I will probably be reincarnated as a red-legged Texas centipede for these two things.   
Or a lawn shrimp.


----------



## nicole0612

bunnycat said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...all-by-themselves.969453/page-5#post-31555147
> 
> Here you go PbP- It was still floating around on front page. I have enjoyed the read.



What a great thread, thank you for posting it.  I can't wait to finish reading it, especially the part you mentioned about the same scarf tied in two ways that created vastly different looks.  
I am laughing because I just read the intro post (the thread is asking about "power scarves"), which says:
_"I have scarves that make me feel like a million bucks, but I need to know what kind of scarf says, "I feel like a million bucks, and I mean business, so listen up."_
But I read over it too quickly and my brain read it as, "I have scarves that make me feel like a million bucks, but I need to know what kind of scarf says, "_I HAVE a million bucks, and I mean business, so listen up!"_
I was totally hanging on the next word haha!  I was so curious!
Still a great thread though


----------



## prepster

bunnycat said:


> You do not look old scarf1!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd agree with this. I don't like to think in terms of aging (Queen of De Nile speaking here...) but when it comes to scarves and clothing choices, I do think in terms of ways of wearing (or clothing choices) that present as "conservative".
> 
> There's another thread on here I happened to be reading the other day, about styling a scarf for business and there was a post that stood out nicely. A poster (who is a doctor) styled the same scarf 2 ways (casually and for work). She had it around her neck cowboy style for the casual look (which looks too conservative on me most times I've tried it) and then tucked in a blouse with a very open collar, which I thought looked very elegant and had no age to it at all really, fairly timeless.
> 
> One thing from college I remember and still use versions of was from a n art class. When drawing, people have a certain "style" that influences them (for me it has always been Gustav Klimt and Georgia O'Keefe) and so one week we were given the task of spending an entire week working in some other style that we considered very different to our own. I chose Egon Schiele because it was darker to me. I still use this idea from time to time in other things and it even makes a good scarf/clothing exercise!
> 
> In this way you might be able to alter something that you might find to conservative (like for me it is cowboy ties on me) and make them work.
> 
> Here is my example from this week's SOTD. I was wearing this mousse PM in a sort of cowboy drape, and it looks alright, but a little too conservative for me if I had to put a name to it.
> 
> View attachment 3781504
> 
> 
> But, here is a 70 tied with a Mor's ring (Did we name this the Bellagio Knot? And was this the one I said I would add to the How to Tie your Scarf thread???) Love the drape this way!
> View attachment 3781509



Great pictures!  I especially loved your knot with the Mors.  I have had the Mors scarf ring for years just sitting in a box and have never worn it.  Lol!  I wish someone would do a post on 10 ways to wear the Mors.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Oy.  I have been "collecting" H scarves (in all formats, but largely 90s with a gerous side of CSGMs) for about 10 years.  I refuse to actually count them, but conservatively, including all sizes and materials, I probably have. . .
> Okay, to be completely honest. . .
> If I were to realistically assess what I have in my closet. . .
> I mean, not pulling any punches and really looking this thing in the face. . .
> 
> 
> 400.



Holy cow.   That's impressive.  Do you have a preponderance of certain themes or colors.  Please talk about your collection.  (If you don't mind!) How did you start?  What was your first scarf?  What are your faves? Oh, and how in heavens do you store them all?  Do you have them categorized or filed alphabetically?


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> Same here. I was really depressed to read all the posts about the 90s aging, and I went to bed without finishing the thread. Happy to wake up and read more defenses of the 90s. Well, as others have said, I AM OLD. Anyway, I'm wearing a 90 at the moment, tied messily twice around my neck. The rest of the outfit is from Gap. I am very comfortable with the look.
> Curious about your usage, scarf1. What did you learn? (I have not managed to track my scarf wearing, so I admire you.)


As far as usage, I need to update the spreadsheet with this months usage( I am using Stylebook to track all clothes wearing) and then analyze. Will provide data once I figure it out.


----------



## Cookiefiend

eagle1002us said:


> A couple of times I told a friend an opinion.  To the first friend who was mulling over Les Capuchines, I said something to the effect it wasn't that great or I possibly said she didn't need it.  She got mad.  (This is the same person who once reamed me out for skipping out on a visit to H because she bought something and by staying home I saved $$).
> Years later to second friend I said the scarf didn't do anything for her, wasn't her colors.  She was in the mood to spring for a scarf and I in effect threw cold water over it.
> I will probably be reincarnated as a red-legged Texas centipede for these two things.
> Or a lawn shrimp.



Oh my goodness - this made me laugh!


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> A couple of times I told a friend an opinion.  To the first friend who was mulling over Les Capuchines, I said something to the effect it wasn't that great or I possibly said she didn't need it.  She got mad.  (This is the same person who once reamed me out for skipping out on a visit to H because she bought something and by staying home I saved $$).
> Years later to second friend I said the scarf didn't do anything for her, wasn't her colors.  She was in the mood to spring for a scarf and I in effect threw cold water over it.
> I will probably be reincarnated as a red-legged Texas centipede for these two things.
> Or a lawn shrimp.



Sometimes I over rule friends. But I never get annoyed over honest opinions. And sometimes they are even right!

No one here looks old in their 90s. For myself I should probably steer clear of the scarf ring, too long pencil skirt and pilgrim shoes worn together.


----------



## bunnycat

momasaurus said:


> Both are awesome looks on you, bunny!



Thank you moma!



eagle1002us said:


> I think mine did too.    I don't know about you, bunnycat, but I'm feeling quite royal today since I read that Galacia was a Hapsburg kingdom.  I need an appropriate HS to celebrate this.  There's Salzburg but maybe the "Crowns" HS will do.  The Crowns HS is rather generic but in some colors it's quite pretty.
> 
> BTW, I asked you once about some lampwork beads changing color over time.   They are either a medium soft green or a rust color and both are turning into the same color, which I am not sure how to name.   Have you seen this before?   It's not a disaster, I just would like to understand how beads being almost 20 years old could do that.



I love Salzburg! (Can you post a pic of the beads??? That may help me understand a little better why that might be...)



nicole0612 said:


> What a great thread, thank you for posting it.  I can't wait to finish reading it, especially the part you mentioned about the same scarf tied in two ways that created vastly different looks.
> I am laughing because I just read the intro post (the thread is asking about "power scarves"), which says:
> _"I have scarves that make me feel like a million bucks, but I need to know what kind of scarf says, "I feel like a million bucks, and I mean business, so listen up."_
> But I read over it too quickly and my brain read it as, "I have scarves that make me feel like a million bucks, but I need to know what kind of scarf says, "_I HAVE a million bucks, and I mean business, so listen up!"_
> I was totally hanging on the next word haha!  I was so curious!
> Still a great thread though



HAHAHA! H scarves always make me feel extra special.  Sadly, they don't magically add to my pocketbook....



prepster said:


> Great pictures!  I especially loved your knot with the Mors.  I have had the Mors scarf ring for years just sitting in a box and have never worn it.  Lol!  I wish someone would do a post on 10 ways to wear the Mors.



Oh man, I feel a challenge coming on! I may not have 10 ways, but I bet between a few more people we would.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sometimes I over rule friends. But I never get annoyed over honest opinions. And sometimes they are even right!
> 
> No one here looks old in their 90s. For myself I should probably steer clear of the scarf ring, too long pencil skirt and pilgrim shoes worn together.



You know you PbP! What are pilgrim shoes???? Low and pointy with a buckle? I agree, that would not be my choice for a long pencil skirt.


----------



## Cordeliere

This thread should be renamed the "Cafe Comedy Hour."    Some really good laughs lately.


----------



## nicole0612

bunnycat said:


> You know you PbP! What are pilgrim shoes???? Low and pointy with a buckle? I agree, that would not be my choice for a long pencil skirt.



Haha I missed PbP's comment, that is funny! Pilgrim shoes are Rodger Vivier. They are very in style right now, but probably not what the teenagers are wearing


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sometimes I over rule friends. But I never get annoyed over honest opinions. And sometimes they are even right!
> 
> No one here looks old in their 90s. For myself I should probably steer clear of the scarf ring, too long pencil skirt and pilgrim shoes worn together.



LoL!!!

Man I logged in and I saw a whole bunch of snakes!!! Aside from Cordy's semi action drama, I ended up scanning through all those wild stories like xxx in BMW!! I would be scared to death and try to shrink myself to invisible Cordy. 

Anyways quickly went to the latest pages. Pencil skirt and pilgrim shoes ?? I need to google!!!

I do have something to review but I need to get the photos right first when I get a chance. [emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Genie27 said:


> Here is my meagre collection of H. I also have several Gucci shawls - navy, teal, mint blue/green that get a lot of use in winter.
> 
> I have an old 90 moussie coming to me soon - also bright...I'm curious about the format as I find the 140 to be a lot of fabric if left floaty.



Great choices Genie!! Thumbs up!


----------



## EmileH

Oh yes bunnycat the pilgrim shoes are roger viviers. I showed DH dharma's grommet shoes. His response: the pilgrim shoes aren't that bad after all. [emoji849]


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh yes bunnycat the pilgrim shoes are roger viviers. I showed DH dharma's grommet shoes. His response: the pilgrim shoes aren't that bad after all. [emoji849]



Definitely "man repellers "


----------



## Genie27

Yes, I was another who did not care for them. 

Edit: But I can see them working with specific styles, Dharma, to add edge to a softer outfit, or pile on with an edgy leather jacket etc.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> If anyone exudes insouciance, it is you, with your casually but stylishly worn, endless supply of scarves and trims.
> 
> And did I mention your fabulous hair, which you call gray, but I call platinum blond.


Oh, you are sweet. Merci.
Actually I call my hair white! LOLOLOL. Except when it is also purple.


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> As far as usage, I need to update the spreadsheet with this months usage( I am using Stylebook to track all clothes wearing) and then analyze. Will provide data once I figure it out.


I admire your organization!!


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> I consider a minor loss on a sale to a rental fee for have the pleasure of getting to know a piece and getting to play with it for a while.   I also consider it a fee for getting the lust for that piece out of my head.  A sale of a mistake is in the nothing ventured, nothing gained category.  But I don't sell very often, so the losses don't mount up in any meaningful way.


I feel exactly the same way! I got to know a scarf and realized we were not really meant to be together. Only once did I buy a scarf again, mostly because I missed it a little bit and the price was ridiculously low.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> I feel exactly the same way! I got to know a scarf and realized we were not really meant to be together. Only once did I buy a scarf again, mostly because I missed it a little bit and the price was ridiculously low.



Heehee. I love your philosophy ladies. 

Hmmm... I haven't missed any that I rehomed. And I have a few more that I know I won't miss. Momasaurus when you bought that one again did you love it as much as you thought you would in its absence or was it one of those rebound romances that never really goes well?


----------



## Cookiefiend

prepster said:


> Holy cow.   That's impressive.  Do you have a preponderance of certain themes or colors.  Please talk about your collection.  (If you don't mind!) How did you start?  What was your first scarf?  What are your faves? Oh, and how in heavens do you store them all?  Do you have them categorized or filed alphabetically?



Prepster - I am in awe! 



scarf1 said:


> As far as usage, I need to update the spreadsheet with this months usage( I am using Stylebook to track all clothes wearing) and then analyze. Will provide data once I figure it out.



Is there a thread discussing how everyone stores their scarves (HALP!), keeps track of them (working on it), and what is the consensus on the darn care tag?

I am using Stylebook (a definite work in progress), Pinterest (but I am so annoyed with Pinterest right now - I have a jillion of suggested knot pins - like boy scout type knots  whut?) and a spreadsheet (to let me know I have plenty of red scarves <but is there really ever enough red scarves?>) and I sometimes feel a bit like - oh - that pesky kid with the runny nose who's asking a thousand questions and everyone wishes would go away. 

I mean well.


----------



## scarf1

Cookiefiend said:


> Prepster - I am in awe!
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a thread discussing how everyone stores their scarves (HALP!), keeps track of them (working on it), and what is the consensus on the darn care tag?
> 
> I am using Stylebook (a definite work in progress), Pinterest (but I am so annoyed with Pinterest right now - I have a jillion of suggested knot pins - like boy scout type knots  whut?) and a spreadsheet (to let me know I have plenty of red scarves <but is there really ever enough red scarves?>) and I sometimes feel a bit like - oh - that pesky kid with the runny nose who's asking a thousand questions and everyone wishes would go away.
> 
> I mean well.



For scarf storage ideas:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/storing-my-scarves.91006/

Not sure if there is a separate thread for tracking.
I leave the tags on, but not sure if there is a consensus on this forum.


----------



## mistikat

Cookiefiend said:


> Prepster - I am in awe!
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a thread discussing how everyone stores their scarves (HALP!), keeps track of them (working on it), and what is the consensus on the darn care tag?
> 
> I am using Stylebook (a definite work in progress), Pinterest (but I am so annoyed with Pinterest right now - I have a jillion of suggested knot pins - like boy scout type knots  whut?) and a spreadsheet (to let me know I have plenty of red scarves <but is there really ever enough red scarves?>) and I sometimes feel a bit like - oh - that pesky kid with the runny nose who's asking a thousand questions and everyone wishes would go away.
> 
> I mean well.



Extensive scarf storage thread here.
Scarf tag thread here (among others).
I believe there are also posts about how people may use spreadsheets to track their collections.

As not everyone in the Café is into scarves, if you wouldn't mind taking these questions there where there is already so much helpful advice, that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Cookiefiend

mistikat said:


> Extensive scarf storage thread here.
> Scarf tag thread here (among others).
> I believe there are also posts about how people may use spreadsheets to track their collections.
> 
> As not everyone in the Café is into scarves, if you wouldn't mind taking these questions there where there is already so much helpful advice, that would be great. Thanks!



Will do! 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Cookiefiend

scarf1 said:


> For scarf storage ideas:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/storing-my-scarves.91006/
> 
> Not sure if there is a separate thread for tracking.
> I leave the tags on, but not sure if there is a consensus on this forum.



Thank you so much!


----------



## prepster

Cookiefiend said:


> Will do!
> Thanks for your help!



How funny!  I just bumped one of those threads for you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

prepster said:


> How funny!  I just bumped one of those threads for you!



[emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji4] thank you very much!


----------



## EmileH

Ok thanks to genie's good natured chiding I have decided that I can diversify my retirement portfolio by divesting of 30% of my twillies. Baby steps.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Heehee. I love your philosophy ladies.
> 
> Hmmm... I haven't missed any that I rehomed. And I have a few more that I know I won't miss. Momasaurus when you bought that one again did you love it as much as you thought you would in its absence or was it one of those rebound romances that never really goes well?


In fact, I don't wear the scarf that much and I have another CW of it too. It just feels better to have it in my collection. I am sure that sounds insane.


----------



## momasaurus

Not everyone in the café is into scarves?


----------



## tabbi001

momasaurus said:


> Not everyone in the café is into scarves?


I know Mindi is not into scarves... she only has 400 right?


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> I know Mindi is not into scarves... she only has 400 right?



Ha ha ha !! [emoji23]


----------



## mistikat

momasaurus said:


> Not everyone in the café is into scarves?



Hard to believe, but true. But since there are many scarf threads there are a lot of discussion options outside the Cafe.


----------



## Mindi B

tabbi001 said:


> I know Mindi is not into scarves... she only has 400 right?



*insert raspberry emoji here*


----------



## dharma

momasaurus said:


> In fact, I don't wear the scarf that much and I have another CW of it too. It just feels better to have it in my collection. I am sure that sounds insane.


Not at all Moma. I sent a few scarves to consignment once and about a month later panicked and asked for one back. Never once wore it before or after. It just makes me happy. If it's a sign of crazy, I'm in it with you.


----------



## EmileH

We all have our scarf foibles. It's not a logical process but it brings us joy.


----------



## momasaurus

I'm away from home for 2 weeks and glad that I brought along a lot of scarves, because one pair of trousers has suddenly become looser and now needs a belt, which I did not bring. So I'm using a 90 to keep my pants from falling down! So much for aging, LOL.


----------



## EmileH

That's a nice problem to have and a good solution


----------



## tabbi001

momasaurus said:


> I'm away from home for 2 weeks and glad that I brought along a lot of scarves, because one pair of trousers has suddenly become looser and now needs a belt, which I did not bring. So I'm using a 90 to keep my pants from falling down! So much for aging, LOL.


Yay for loose pants! More reasons to justify a new scarf


----------



## rainneday

momasaurus said:


> These look great, and I wouldn't mind bigger pictures actually.


Hi Moma, Do they not open up when you click on them? I am clueless when it comes to adding pics. It asked me if I wanted thumbnails and I assumed they would enlarge once clicked . I can add full size if you would like! 
We just moved in today, I am having some horrible asthma from the poor quality air. There was a fire in the hills today (no structures & mostly contained) & it's burning hot out. Need to install a pool asap.


----------



## rainneday

bunnycat said:


> I do love to see a pile of orange boxes.... Oh...to be the kitty cat that gets to play in that box!!!



Me too  Unfortunately we have no kitties in our home right now, but my mom has 8 that will eventually come to live with me. I do miss having cats around.


----------



## Cordeliere

rainneday said:


> We just moved in today, I am having some horrible asthma from the poor quality air. There was a fire in the hills today (no structures & mostly contained) & it's burning hot out. Need to install a pool asap.



I saw on the evening news how crazy hot it is in the northwest including CA.   And to have smoke on top of that.  Jeez.   I can remember living in San Diego when there were 3 fires burning in the county.   The gray smoke and the smell made the whole city seem like hell.   I feel for you.   

Do you have air conditioning?   That may seem like a stupid question but Mark Twain did say the coldest winter he ever spent was a summer in San Francisco.


----------



## rainneday

Cordeliere said:


> I saw on the evening news how crazy hot it is in the northwest including CA.   And to have smoke on top of that.  Jeez.   I can remember living in San Diego when there were 3 fires burning in the county.   The gray smoke and the smell made the whole city seem like hell.   I feel for you.
> 
> Do you have air conditioning?   That may seem like a stupid question but Mark Twain did say the coldest winter he ever spent was a summer in San Francisco.



Thank you! Wow, three fires at once. Did you need to shelter in place? How close was your home to the fires? 
It's already been kind of a hazy summer (no smoke necessary!), I am praying for rain, even just a sprinkle. I have the humidifier, air purifier & air conditioning going full blast. My electric bill might be  for this month.
We do have air! This is the only house that I have lived in up here (out of 7) that has air conditioning, we are actually in the East Bay. Though eventually SF...planning...
That quote is very accurate. This summer has been odd; super hot some days and thick, grey fog on others.


----------



## EmileH

Congratulations on your move rainneday. I hope you feel settled soon. 


I updated my scarf spreadsheet status on myh's scarf ramblings thread since this is where we first discussed it. I didn't want to be off topic. But maybe some others can chime in. I really need to stick with cashmeres and silk 140s in the future.


----------



## Genie27

PbP, I don't think you will regret divesting what you don't use. 

You could probably get at least one very wearable Csgm for all that twilly-stock. 

I got a 90 moussie, played around with it,  and promptly handed it over to my mom. Like I figured - it would be useful for resort wear so she will get more use from it. I can always borrow but probably will not. I think I prefer the 140 moussie format. 

I've been reluctant to try the 140 silks. 

Ladies, How about the silk jersey? What is that like? Do they still make it? What season is it good for? Pros? Cons? I've never seen them IRL.


----------



## Cordeliere

rainneday said:


> Thank you! Wow, three fires at once. Did you need to shelter in place? How close was your home to the fires?



No.  We were right on the beach and the fires were in the canyons and  forests on the edge of the city.   The fact that fires were 20-30 miles away made it even more surprising that the smoke was so omnipresent.


----------



## Genie27

Wow!!! That is stunning and frightening all at once.


----------



## eagle1002us

Yes, I have a question about the jerseys:  woven silk has a lot of body so it displays well.  But I wonder if jerseys show as well or they tend to clump up when they're tied.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations on your move rainneday. I hope you feel settled soon.
> 
> 
> I updated my scarf spreadsheet status on myh's scarf ramblings thread since this is where we first discussed it. I didn't want to be off topic. But maybe some others can chime in. I really need to stick with cashmeres and silk 140s in the future.


Ok I updated over on MYH thread also...


----------



## rainneday

Cordeliere said:


> No.  We were right on the beach and the fires were in the canyons and  forests on the edge of the city.   The fact that fires were 20-30 miles away made it even more surprising that the smoke was so omnipresent.
> 
> View attachment 3784072



That is a gnarly picture! I'm glad that you weren't any closer to the hills!


----------



## rainneday

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations on your move rainneday. I hope you feel settled soon.
> 
> 
> I updated my scarf spreadsheet status on myh's scarf ramblings thread since this is where we first discussed it. I didn't want to be off topic. But maybe some others can chime in. I really need to stick with cashmeres and silk 140s in the future.



Thank you, PbP! I need to share some pictures of the refrigerator that we bought, the produce drawer is pretty amazing imho. I'll try to upload later. 

I'm going to check out that thread right now. I would love to see your spreadsheet, I had no idea people were adding them there.


----------



## werner

Genie27 said:


> PbP, I don't think you will regret divesting what you don't use.
> 
> You could probably get at least one very wearable Csgm for all that twilly-stock.
> 
> I got a 90 moussie, played around with it,  and promptly handed it over to my mom. Like I figured - it would be useful for resort wear so she will get more use from it. I can always borrow but probably will not. I think I prefer the 140 moussie format.
> 
> I've been reluctant to try the 140 silks.
> 
> Ladies, How about the silk jersey? What is that like? Do they still make it? What season is it good for? Pros? Cons? I've never seen them IRL.


I like the silk jersey. Have them mainly in the A Cheval Sur Mon Carre colourways, including the classic noir/blanc. They can be tied as a top, as well as a scarf, so they are quite versatile.


----------



## momasaurus

rainneday said:


> Hi Moma, Do they not open up when you click on them? I am clueless when it comes to adding pics. It asked me if I wanted thumbnails and I assumed they would enlarge once clicked . I can add full size if you would like!
> We just moved in today, I am having some horrible asthma from the poor quality air. There was a fire in the hills today (no structures & mostly contained) & it's burning hot out. Need to install a pool asap.


Dang, I hope that air quality improves for you. It is sunny and perfectly cool in San Francisco! Also happy housewarming!!!


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> No.  We were right on the beach and the fires were in the canyons and  forests on the edge of the city.   The fact that fires were 20-30 miles away made it even more surprising that the smoke was so omnipresent.
> 
> View attachment 3784072



This is shocking!


----------



## nicole0612

Our skies are very thick and grey from wildfires in BC, Canada, the air quality went from great to horrible overnight yesterday, but at least there is no danger.


----------



## nicole0612

Very unusual for us.
If it's this bad here I can't imagine how it is in Canada.


----------



## FizzyWater

nicole0612 said:


> Very unusual for us.
> If it's this bad here I can't imagine how it is in Canada.



...Wow.  I need to call my mom and make sure she's doing ok with her asthma.

I know just where you are!  (unless that was taken from I-5.  not stalking you)  I worked for 9 years in my company's office just below the right end of that bridge.


----------



## mistikat

momasaurus said:


> I'm away from home for 2 weeks and glad that I brought along a lot of scarves, because one pair of trousers has suddenly become looser and now needs a belt, which I did not bring. So I'm using a 90 to keep my pants from falling down! So much for aging, LOL.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's a nice problem to have and a good solution





tabbi001 said:


> Yay for loose pants! More reasons to justify a new scarf



Since there is a desire to talk silks/scarves/cashmeres that really exceeds the scope of this thread, please take this discussion to this new thread specifically about how to incorporate Hermes silks into your wardrobe. Thanks!


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> I'm away from home for 2 weeks and glad that I brought along a lot of scarves, because one pair of trousers has suddenly become looser and now needs a belt, which I did not bring. So I'm using a 90 to keep my pants from falling down! So much for aging, LOL.



Brilliant!  And lucky you for needing it.    I use my older scarves as belts quite often.  They are great to tuck in a suitcase for a headscarf, a little color around my face or as a belt.  



rainneday said:


> Hi Moma, Do they not open up when you click on them? I am clueless when it comes to adding pics. It asked me if I wanted thumbnails and I assumed they would enlarge once clicked . I can add full size if you would like!
> We just moved in today, I am having some horrible asthma from the poor quality air. There was a fire in the hills today (no structures & mostly contained) & it's burning hot out. Need to install a pool asap.



I'm so sorry to hear that!  I hope it rains soon!  Congratulations though on your move-in.  I hope you are getting settled in.



rainneday said:


> Me too  Unfortunately we have no kitties in our home right now, but my mom has 8 that will eventually come to live with me. I do miss having cats around.



I love cats but DH is allergic.  I've heard though that Bengal cats are not quite as allergy producing.  I don't know if that's true.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations on your move rainneday. I hope you feel settled soon.
> 
> I updated my scarf spreadsheet status on myh's scarf ramblings thread since this is where we first discussed it. I didn't want to be off topic. But maybe some others can chime in. I really need to stick with cashmeres and silk 140s in the future.



I'm heading over to look at your spreadsheet.  I love the 140s but I never know what to do with them.  



Genie27 said:


> PbP, I don't think you will regret divesting what you don't use.
> 
> You could probably get at least one very wearable Csgm for all that twilly-stock.
> 
> I got a 90 moussie, played around with it,  and promptly handed it over to my mom. Like I figured - it would be useful for resort wear so she will get more use from it. I can always borrow but probably will not. I think I prefer the 140 moussie format.
> 
> I've been reluctant to try the 140 silks.
> 
> Ladies, How about the silk jersey? What is that like? Do they still make it? What season is it good for? Pros? Cons? I've never seen them IRL.



I love the look of silk jersey.  There is a beautiful purple and red jersey at the Real Real right now.  They would probably work well for me as they appear to lie more flat.

I just returned a moussie, I'm sorry to say.  I was so excited about it, and I have romantic visions of being surrounded with silk chiffon, but I couldn't make it work.  Maybe it was the color.  They scare me a little too, although everyone says that they are not delicate.  



Cordeliere said:


> No.  We were right on the beach and the fires were in the canyons and  forests on the edge of the city.   The fact that fires were 20-30 miles away made it even more surprising that the smoke was so omnipresent.
> 
> View attachment 3784072



How long does the smoke hang around after the fires die out?


----------



## mistikat

prepster said:


> Brilliant!  And lucky you for needing it.    I use my older scarves as belts quite often.  They are great to tuck in a suitcase for a headscarf, a little color around my face or as a belt.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that!  I hope it rains soon!  Congratulations though on your move-in.  I hope you are getting settled in.
> 
> 
> 
> I love cats but DH is allergic.  I've heard though that Bengal cats are not quite as allergy producing.  I don't know if that's true.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm heading over to look at your spreadsheet.  I love the 140s but I never know what to do with them.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the look of silk jersey.  There is a beautiful purple and red jersey at the Real Real right now.  They would probably work well for me as they appear to lie more flat.
> 
> I just returned a moussie, I'm sorry to say.  I was so excited about it, and I have romantic visions of being surrounded with silk chiffon, but I couldn't make it work.  Maybe it was the color.  They scare me a little too, although everyone says that they are not delicate.
> 
> How long does the smoke hang around after the fires die out?



Please continue any scarf discussion here.... or one of the many other scarf threads. Thanks.


----------



## momasaurus

I am going to leave tpf if I have to check multiple threads just to have a conversation that touches on different topics. I already spend too much time here.


----------



## mistikat

momasaurus said:


> I am going to leave tpf if I have to check multiple threads just to have a conversation that touches on different topics. I already spend too much time here.



There have always been multiple threads for different topics. The Café and Chat threads are intended as off-topic threads. As in, not really Hermes product related. When there are pages of discussions about how to wear your scarf, as there have been recently, of course those are of interest to scarf wearers and collectors but we already have many pertinent threads on those topics. And it prevents others from participating here, based on the feedback I've been given. It's a bit of a delicate balance trying to please everyone in a single thread like this one that does cover so much ground. We aren't trying to micromanage discussions. No one has the time or inclination for that. But I've received many reports from members asking if this thread can please go back to what it was when it was first launched, and that is what we are trying to do. Hope this explains it to your satisfaction.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> I am going to leave tpf if I have to check multiple threads just to have a conversation that touches on different topics. I already spend too much time here.



Honestly I thought this was an open topic thread. And I thought the important point of your post was about your pants being loose. I didn't see it as off topic. 

So to be clear we can not talk about shoes, bags, scarves jewelry or ready to wear because there are other threads for that? I'm completely confused by this. Did someone complain? I thought we were having a nice discussion.


----------



## mistikat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Honestly I thought this was an open topic thread. And I thought the important point of your post was about your pants being loose. I didn't see it as off topic.
> 
> So to be clear we can not talk about shoes, bags, scarves jewelry or ready to wear because there are other threads for that? I'm completely confused by this. Did someone complain? I thought we were having a nice discussion.



Please see my response above. The thread is intended to be a positive discussion overall, not strictly related to Hermes items though of course given the nature of the forum, those come into play. There were several customer service issues which took a negative turn and yes, other members did not like them and reported them. But several pages asking how to wear scarves does put off other members who come to this particular thread for a different discussion. And no one is being stifled or discouraged from posting. There are many many scarf threads in which this particular discussion can take place and yet another new thread enables that.

I want to add that moderators do not sit online eagle eyeing threads. We respond to member reports and complaints. And there have been a lot recently about this particular thread. I've encouraged those members to post about what it is they want to discuss but they have felt it's difficult to get an opening with all the (recent, for example) scarf discussion. We are trying to be fair to everyone. And that can be difficult.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> I saw on the evening news how crazy hot it is in the northwest including CA.   And to have smoke on top of that.  Jeez.   I can remember living in San Diego when there were 3 fires burning in the county.   The gray smoke and the smell made the whole city seem like hell.   I feel for you.
> 
> Do you have air conditioning?   That may seem like a stupid question but Mark Twain did say the coldest winter he ever spent was a summer in San Francisco.



Ha ha ha so true!!!! It's all about mindset or expectations? You go to San Francisco with summer dress and end up freezing to death. The winter in San Francisco is fairly warm and less windy. 

Yeah we use AC every single day. We are on the top list per PG&E. we were wondering how other people manage their AC in our neighborhood. There are bigger houses or mansion. How come we are top ones? We would never know. 

I grew up in a place where there are four seasons. Here in CA we have two. [emoji23]In my childhood I remember using a standalone electronical fan for like a whole night then my parents would remind me to let the machine "rest" for some time before turning it on again. PG&E's friendly reminder does sound a bit like that. [emoji1]

I refused to visit Yosemite this weekend. I prefer to be lazy and vacation at home for one hot weekend. DH didn't insist much. [emoji301]️[emoji300]️


----------



## cremel

rainneday said:


> Hi Moma, Do they not open up when you click on them? I am clueless when it comes to adding pics. It asked me if I wanted thumbnails and I assumed they would enlarge once clicked . I can add full size if you would like!
> We just moved in today, I am having some horrible asthma from the poor quality air. There was a fire in the hills today (no structures & mostly contained) & it's burning hot out. Need to install a pool asap.



Oh so sorry rainneday.  I am behind news as we got rid of our cable TV since five years ago.  Haven't followed the local news lately. Hope it gets put off soon!! 

If it gets bad perhaps think about spending a weekend at Lake Tahoe?


----------



## cremel

Moma as far as H goes I love their scarves and bags! I also like some of their shoes and perfume. In addition to these I occasionally fall for their ready to wear. But if I have to count everything the scarves is certainly the winner!!  

I think their China and blankets could be very nice as well but haven't invested too much - probably for good. [emoji1]

H shop is sending me catalogs but frankly most of them are not helpful.  I have a much better idea when seeing things for real, the shoes for sure. I fetched one bottle of Kelly Caléche when I picked up my xyz(haven't got a chance to review/photo it). We will see how I like it in Fall.


----------



## lulilu

Have people read any good books recently?  I've gotten some great recommendations here.  Does anyone use a kindle?  My daughter gave me one and it's so convenient.  I am reading an Amy Tan book called The Valley of Amazement.  I don't know when it was published because I buy most of my books from emails I get everyday highlighting various books.  Very interesting so far.


----------



## mistikat

lulilu said:


> Have people read any good books recently?  I've gotten some great recommendations here.  Does anyone use a kindle?  My daughter gave me one and it's so convenient.  I am reading an Amy Tan book called The Valley of Amazement.  I don't know when it was published because I buy most of my books from emails I get everyday highlighting various books.  Very interesting so far.



I just finished The Child, a mystery/police procedural. Picked it up at the airport in San Antonio and finished reading it in hours. It's good summer reading!


----------



## chicinthecity777

cremel said:


> Ha ha ha so true!!!! It's all about mindset or expectations? You go to San Francisco with summer dress and end up freezing to death. The winter in San Francisco is fairly warm and less windy.
> 
> Yeah we use AC every single day. We are on the top list per PG&E. we were wondering how other people manage their AC in our neighborhood. There are bigger houses or mansion. How come we are top ones? We would never know.
> 
> I grew up in a place where there are four seasons. Here in CA we have two. [emoji23]In my childhood I remember using a standalone electronical fan for like a whole night then my parents would remind me to let the machine "rest" for some time before turning it on again. PG&E's friendly reminder does sound a bit like that. [emoji1]
> 
> I refused to visit Yosemite this weekend. I prefer to be lazy and vacation at home for one hot weekend. DH didn't insist much. [emoji301]️[emoji300]️


I miss Yosemite! Loved it there when we visited a few years ago. But I totally get the wish to stay at home and be lazy!


----------



## nicole0612

FizzyWater said:


> ...Wow.  I need to call my mom and make sure she's doing ok with her asthma.
> 
> I know just where you are!  (unless that was taken from I-5.  not stalking you)  I worked for 9 years in my company's office just below the right end of that bridge.



It actually WAS taken from I-5, but by my husband and not by me.  (I do not approve of this).  We live very close though, in Wallingford if you know that area.  I'm sure you do if you worked right below the bridge for 9 years!  How long ago did you leave Seattle?
Hope your mom is OK.  They are advising people to stay indoors with air filters for sensitive populations.


----------



## nicole0612

lulilu said:


> Have people read any good books recently?  I've gotten some great recommendations here.  Does anyone use a kindle?  My daughter gave me one and it's so convenient.  I am reading an Amy Tan book called The Valley of Amazement.  I don't know when it was published because I buy most of my books from emails I get everyday highlighting various books.  Very interesting so far.


Do you get the Goodreads email book recommendation list?  I subscribed to that a couple of years ago, but now I tend to delete it before reading it because my preferences have changed somewhat.  I think I need to refine my profile.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I saw an excellent movie today: "Lady Macbeth".  It has nothing to do with Shakespeare's play.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

After the movie, I stood under a tree and played with my iPhone camera while I waited for the bus to my favorite oasis


----------



## scarf1

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3784918
> View attachment 3784920


Very pretty!


----------



## pursecrzy

lulilu said:


> Have people read any good books recently?  I've gotten some great recommendations here.  Does anyone use a kindle?  My daughter gave me one and it's so convenient.  I am reading an Amy Tan book called The Valley of Amazement.  I don't know when it was published because I buy most of my books from emails I get everyday highlighting various books.  Very interesting so far.



I use a Kindle and love it! I don't read books on my iPad I prefer my Kindle. I love being able to buy books at 3am and have them downloaded quickly.


----------



## scarf1

Last few days been thinking about general downsizing- this has been brought on by 2 things-
1. Moved 95 year old MIL into assisted living last weekend. She was able to take her favorite things and some furniture. Even though she had been living in a fairly modest house, and had been good at getting rid of some things over the last 20-30 years, there are still lots of items remaining that we need to decide what to do with. We only took a handful of items, as DH is not sentimental, and said "we have plenty of our own stuff" . SIL and nieces took quite a few items, but it felt sad that things she treasured in some way, no one wanted.

2. Read an article in the paper yesterday about baby boomers( which is my generation), downsizing and their adult kids don't want a lot of the family heirlooms like crystal, fine china, sterling, Hummel figurines, etc. ( ok I don't want Hummel figurines either).

All this is making me think I need to clean out some of our closets of stuff we never use, and my other big challenge PAPER, and photos! Oh and old electronics.(Silicon Valley nerd here)

A few questions for you chatsters:
1. If .you haven't used something in X years or Y months, when is it a candidate for giving away?
2. What categories of items are easier for you to get rid of?
3. Do you have a magic question that helps you dispose of excess?( besides the Marie Kondo joy)


----------



## cremel

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3784918
> View attachment 3784920
> 
> After the movie, I stood under a tree and played with my iPhone camera while I waited for the bus to my favorite oasis



Look at that bling bling!!! Love your bling bling!![emoji173]️


----------



## mistikat

scarf1 said:


> Last few days been thinking about general downsizing- this has been brought on by 2 things-
> 1. Moved 95 year old MIL into assisted living last weekend. She was able to take her favorite things and some furniture. Even though she had been living in a fairly modest house, and had been good at getting rid of some things over the last 20-30 years, there are still lots of items remaining that we need to decide what to do with. We only took a handful of items, as DH is not sentimental, and said "we have plenty of our own stuff" . SIL and nieces took quite a few items, but it felt sad that things she treasured in some way, no one wanted.
> 
> 2. Read an article in the paper yesterday about baby boomers( which is my generation), downsizing and their adult kids don't want a lot of the family heirlooms like crystal, fine china, sterling, Hummel figurines, etc. ( ok I don't want Hummel figurines either).
> 
> All this is making me think I need to clean out some of our closets of stuff we never use, and my other big challenge PAPER, and photos! Oh and old electronics.(Silicon Valley nerd here)
> 
> A few questions for you chatsters:
> 1. If .you haven't used something in X years or Y months, when is it a candidate for giving away?
> 2. What categories of items are easier for you to get rid of?
> 3. Do you have a magic question that helps you dispose of excess?( besides the Marie Kondo joy)



I had a friend organize with me and that helped a great deal because she was very organized herself and had no attachment to my things. Or as she said acerbically, "You do NOT need another grey sweater ever!" So she was the voice of reason.

When it came to clothes, her rule was if it hadn't been worn in the past six months and was unlikely to be worn in the coming six, to put it in a pile for donation. Then we set up three boxes - trash, donate, keep. I sorted everything and left it there for a week. At the end of the week, I went through everything again to see if those categories were still appropriate and acted accordingly.


----------



## mistikat

@Madam Bijoux, you do have the best bling!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

mistikat said:


> @Madam Bijoux, you do have the best bling!


Many thanks, Scarf1 and  Mistikat!  (I'm not on Facebook, twitter or Instagram, in case anyone was wondering.)


----------



## Mindi B

Pretty shiny diamonds!  
ETA:  This is basically the design of my upgraded engagement ring.  I'm a fan.


----------



## EmileH

Scarf1 it's a constant process for me. I keep making additional passes through my clothes. Why on earth would I ever buy an Eileen Fischer cardigan? I look like a bag lady in it. 

If we downsize our house in a few years I will definitely try to downsize our home goods. I have several sets of dishes, silver crystal etc that I rarely use.


----------



## bunnycat

rainneday said:


> Me too  Unfortunately we have no kitties in our home right now, but my mom has 8 that will eventually come to live with me. I do miss having cats around.




Oh rainneday! 8!   Bless you!  Kittens??  Or general rabble rousers? 



Cordeliere said:


> No.  We were right on the beach and the fires were in the canyons and  forests on the edge of the city.   The fact that fires were 20-30 miles away made it even more surprising that the smoke was so omnipresent.
> 
> View attachment 3784072



Oh my goodness Cordeliere! I think I would run if that were in the horizon...



Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3784918
> View attachment 3784920
> 
> After the movie, I stood under a tree and played with my iPhone camera while I waited for the bus to my favorite oasis



Ah. Yasssss! The best place for bling pics. Under trees! Beautiful!


----------



## bunnycat

prepster said:


> Great pictures!  I especially loved your knot with the Mors.  I have had the Mors scarf ring for years just sitting in a box and have never worn it.  Lol!  I wish someone would do a post on 10 ways to wear the Mors.



I had to go back and look for this Prepster. I think I can ammass enough to do this. I can either post it in the how to wear your scarves library thread, the new thread or a thread all it's own (though it's a limited topic so might be best combined elsewhere).


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Scarf1 it's a constant process for me. I keep making additional passes through my clothes. Why on earth would I ever buy an Eileen Fischer cardigan? I look like a bag lady in it.
> 
> If we downsize our house in a few years I will definitely try to downsize our home goods. I have several sets of dishes silver crystal etc that I rarely use.


Haha! Well I do have several Eileen fisher cardigans.. I know you are into more tailored clothes currently.
Clothes aren't so difficult for me. I keep making passes through the closet so that i have enough room for my scarves. I do have 2 St. John jackets that I never wear, but can't quite get rid of because I remember how much I paid for them... And I keep thinking I will wear again. I also lost about 10 lbs this year, so I realize I am still holding on to some bigger clothes.


----------



## lulilu

nicole0612 said:


> Do you get the Goodreads email book recommendation list?  I subscribed to that a couple of years ago, but now I tend to delete it before reading it because my preferences have changed somewhat.  I think I need to refine my profile.



I do get this email, Nicole, but like you I need to refresh my profile as not a lot tempts me.  I also get ideas from Vulture, Digg and some other emails I get daily.  



Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3784918
> View attachment 3784920
> 
> After the movie, I stood under a tree and played with my iPhone camera while I waited for the bus to my favorite oasis


I had the pleasure of seeing this beauty in person a few weeks ago.  MadamB certainly has an enviable jewelry collection.


----------



## EmileH

Good for you losing ten pounds! 

If it helps I sent a bunch bag of St John to consignment and did well on it. 

My kitchen is a big problem. We are fortunate to have  a lot of space including two islands with storage, a butlers pantry, an extra bank of cabinets plus the storage in the formal dining room. 

I used to entertain more when I had more time so I have accumulated at least 3-4 sets of dishes, crystal, silver serveware. I think I have three caviar servers. Plus I like to bake so I have a lot of baking supplies. And three ovens that rarely get used at the moment. 

I have read the same article about baby boomers not wanting their parents things. Dear MIL gifted me a lot of stuff and I didn't want to hurt her feelings by declining. The more space you have the more you fill or the more other people want to fill it up for you.


----------



## lulilu

scarf1 said:


> Last few days been thinking about general downsizing- this has been brought on by 2 things-
> 1. Moved 95 year old MIL into assisted living last weekend. She was able to take her favorite things and some furniture. Even though she had been living in a fairly modest house, and had been good at getting rid of some things over the last 20-30 years, there are still lots of items remaining that we need to decide what to do with. We only took a handful of items, as DH is not sentimental, and said "we have plenty of our own stuff" . SIL and nieces took quite a few items, but it felt sad that things she treasured in some way, no one wanted.
> 
> 2. Read an article in the paper yesterday about baby boomers( which is my generation), downsizing and their adult kids don't want a lot of the family heirlooms like crystal, fine china, sterling, Hummel figurines, etc. ( ok I don't want Hummel figurines either).
> 
> All this is making me think I need to clean out some of our closets of stuff we never use, and my other big challenge PAPER, and photos! Oh and old electronics.(Silicon Valley nerd here)
> 
> A few questions for you chatsters:
> 1. If .you haven't used something in X years or Y months, when is it a candidate for giving away?
> 2. What categories of items are easier for you to get rid of?
> 3. Do you have a magic question that helps you dispose of excess?( besides the Marie Kondo joy)



I have read some of these same articles about baby boomers, their things and their kids' lack of interest (or sentimentality) in their parents' things.  Getting rid of things is something that I think about since I have stopped working.  I like to think that my kids will find something of mine that they want at some point.

Clothes are the easiest for me too.  Most things are easy to cull, especially the things to donate -- if you hold onto something too long, it is out of style and not an especially useful donation.  Shoes too -- I gave away dozens (really!) of pair since quitting work and have about a dozen pairs of heels left (not counting boots).  I know I should give a bunch away but it's hard as I still like them even though I don't wear them.

Getting a friend's help is a good idea Misti.  DD2 and I have each gone to DD1's house to help her purge.  We can be unsentimental about stuff she has a hard time parting with.  When you have kids, it's a constant battle to get rid of stuff as so much is always coming in -- new clothes, toys, etc.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good for you losing ten pounds!
> 
> If it helps I sent a bunch bag of St John to consignment and did well on it.
> 
> My kitchen is a big problem. We are fortunate to have  a lot of space including two islands with storage, a butlers pantry, an extra bank of cabinets plus the storage in the formal dining room.
> 
> I used to entertain more when I had more time so I have accumulated at least 3-4 sets of dishes, crystal, silver serveware. I think I have three caviar servers. Plus I like to bake so I have a lot of baking supplies. And three ovens that rarely get used at the moment.
> 
> I have read the same article about baby boomers not wanting their parents things. Dear MIL gifted me a lot of stuff and I didn't want to hurt her feelings by declining. The more space you have the more you fill or the more other people want to fill it up for you.


Well I do have 3-4 sets of dishes, plus one set I just boxed up to donate. No caviar servers, though. We live in a small, 99 year old house with limited closets, so it was easier to say NO to new items.

I also find it hard to get rid of items that people have given me. What if they ask to see it? What if they ask for it back( MIL has done this in the past!) ?


----------



## dharma

Hello Cafe!  @Madam Bijoux , gorgeous stone! Where is your "Oasis"? Is it Tiffany, Cartier or Bulgari? 

Books: hmmmm, certainly not a recent or high brow suggestion but I needed something easy and light for a recent plane ride to calm my nerves and I downloaded the 3 book series of Crazy Rich Asians onto my phone.  It was fun and silly and all three books have a happy ending. I have never read books on my tiny Iphone before so this was a new experience, but it was very convenient. A very light read with lots of fashion and food. Other than, that I usually read whatever's on DD's reading list at school so we have something to talk about  So my current list is 1984 (again!) , Slaughterhouse Five (again!), and The New Jim Crow (new to me).

Here's a topic I am curious about, I'd love to hear members of all ages (and sexes) weigh in.  DD, at 17 has her first sort of serious boyfriend. We live in a city where most teens don't drive but they take buses and subways and Ubers everywhere. He lives on the other side of town. DH is upset because he feels that if DD is with him in his neck of the woods, he should ride the bus (or UBER) home with her and walk her to the door, and then return to his neighborhood.  He currently waits at the stop with her until she boards. We have met him and he's a nice kid so the first meeting is out of the way. I think in today's world what he is doing is sufficient for after work activities and most daylight adventures. If they ever progress to dinners or formal events I would expect the full drop off procedure. DH posed the question on Facebook and it's interesting to me how many people agree with him , mostly men of his generation that have daughters, yet women think it's a sexist expection and think things are not only fine, but anything more would create other (unwanted) expectations.

Misti, I hope this is ok to ask here, among "friends". I truly mean it as a lighthearted curiousity question and am not expecting, nor do I want, full discussions of values and gender roles.


----------



## dharma

Purging.... UGH. I have so much to do. I have a hard time with clothing, I always miss certain stuff after I get rid of it.  I think there's a hoarder hiding inside me On the plus side, DD has been enjoying my 80's Fiorucci wardrobe!!!


----------



## nicole0612

dharma said:


> Hello Cafe!  @Madam Bijoux , gorgeous stone! Where is your "Oasis"? Is it Tiffany, Cartier or Bulgari?
> 
> Books: hmmmm, certainly not a recent or high brow suggestion but I needed something easy and light for a recent plane ride to calm my nerves and I downloaded the 3 book series of Crazy Rich Asians onto my phone.  It was fun and silly and all three books have a happy ending. I have never read books on my tiny Iphone before so this was a new experience, but it was very convenient. A very light read with lots of fashion and food. Other than, that I usually read whatever's on DD's reading list at school so we have something to talk about  So my current list is 1984 (again!) , Slaughterhouse Five (again!), and The New Jim Crow (new to me).
> 
> Here's a topic I am curious about, I'd love to hear members of all ages (and sexes) weigh in.  DD, at 17 has her first sort of serious boyfriend. We live in a city where most teens don't drive but they take buses and subways and Ubers everywhere. He lives on the other side of town. DH is upset because he feels that if DD is with him in his neck of the woods, he should ride the bus (or UBER) home with her and walk her to the door, and then return to his neighborhood.  He currently waits at the stop with her until she boards. We have met him and he's a nice kid so the first meeting is out of the way. I think in today's world what he is doing is sufficient for after work activities and most daylight adventures. If they ever progress to dinners or formal events I would expect the full drop off procedure. DH posed the question on Facebook and it's interesting to me how many people agree with him , mostly men of his generation that have daughters, yet women think it's a sexist expection and think things are not only fine, but anything more would create other (unwanted) expectations.
> 
> Misti, I hope this is ok to ask here, among "friends". I truly mean it as a lighthearted curiousity question and am not expecting, nor do I want, full discussions of values and gender roles.



Interesting and diverse book recommendations...I have only read one of the 4 
Regarding your situation with DD. I think that your statement "...think things are not only fine, but anything more would create other (unwanted) expectations." is dead on - that's what I was thinking in my head.
I think my most practical view of the situation is that I would prefer for my hypothetical DD to part with her BF in a public area, vs at a house (especially if you are out sometimes when he drops her off).  When I was dating I preferred to leave on my own terms - in my own vehicle or transport method of choice - not be accompanied or dropped off, and I think that is a good pattern for your daughter to get used to as she gets close to college age.


----------



## Cordeliere

DH's mother died in 2006 and mine in 2008.   I was the one who emptied out both their homes.   I felt ill the entire time I did MIL because she had 6 of everything.   I don't know why that made me nauseous but it did.   I took back furniture I had loaned her.   Her granddaughter took a few pictures from her 6 boxes of photos.   Everything else went to goodwill.   I was pretty thrilled when the remaining 5 boxes of pictures disappeared in our move from CA to FL.   DH has a bit of the hoarder instinct in him and I couldn't get him to let them go.

My mother lived sparsely except for financial and legal documents.   She had every "important" paper going back to 1947.   I started thinning those out when she developed Alzheimers.   The cool thing for me was I found papers explaining that "other engagement ring" she had in the drawer and the other marriage she always hid from me.  I actually had a good time giving away her furniture because it went to second cousins needing to furnish a house and they were happy to get it.   And she had a low milage pristine old Caddy that I gave to other second cousins who were really happy to get it.  It was a happy experience.   It was like being Santa Claus to a lot of people who were actually thrilled.

But the experience really had a profound effect on me.   I don't want someone else to go through what I did.   I did a major purge before moving across country.   I have done 3 clothing purges but that is the hardest.  I still need to do a fourth.   I still love the remaining clothes but they don't work in this climate and for my retired lifesyle.  They are not worth selling but I wish I could find a happy way to get rid of them.

Pbp's purges inspired me to gather up the bags and scarves I don't use.  I made a pile today.    The thing I am having a hard time letting go of is my Fendi spy bag.   It was my first big time bag and I still like it, but I can't get myself to use it, so I need to set it free.  It is too big and black for FL.   On a lot of things, I am telling myself, use it or let it go.   That applies to the vintage vache kelly.   I love it but it doesn't go with my jewel tone wardrobe.   Or scarves with any trace of orange in them.    It is a weird kind of discipline to get rid of stuff I love but won't use.   It feels kind of good once the decision is made.   It feels especially good to get rid of my Hermes mistakes.  I will use the money to get some other things on my wishlist.  I am already mentally spending the proceeds.


----------



## bunnycat

prepster said:


> Great pictures!  I especially loved your knot with the Mors.  I have had the Mors scarf ring for years just sitting in a box and have never worn it.  Lol!  I wish someone would do a post on 10 ways to wear the Mors.



Here you go prepster! I put it in the new how to wear your scarf thread, since there's no real tut with any of it...

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...u-incorporate-them-into-your-wardrobe.969994/


----------



## EmileH

Cordie what a nice story. And you were so smart not to move a lot of stuff across the country. My DH has a bit of a hoarder streak too. I sometimes get rid of things that he won't notice.

I had a similar experience cleaning out my aunt's house. I split up the proceeds to my cousins. She was a bit of a hoarder and a shopaholic. Family trait [emoji33]??? It was a lot of work but I found some special things- photos from my christening and letters from my father. Along with an autographed copy of Richard Nixon's memoir. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> DH's mother died in 2006 and mine in 2008.   I was the one who emptied out both their homes.   I felt ill the entire time I did MIL because she had 6 of everything.   I don't know why that made me nauseous but it did.   I took back furniture I had loaned her.   Her granddaughter took a few pictures from her 6 boxes of photos.   Everything else went to goodwill.   I was pretty thrilled when the remaining 5 boxes of pictures disappeared in our move from CA to FL.   DH has a bit of the hoarder instinct in him and I couldn't get him to let them go.
> 
> My mother lived sparsely except for financial and legal documents.   She had every "important" paper going back to 1947.   I started thinning those out when she developed Alzheimers.   The cool thing for me was I found papers explaining that "other engagement ring" she had in the drawer and the other marriage she always hid from me.  I actually had a good time giving away her furniture because it went to second cousins needing to furnish a house and they were happy to get it.   And she had a low milage pristine old Caddy that I gave to other second cousins who were really happy to get it.  It was a happy experience.   It was like being Santa Claus to a lot of people who were actually thrilled.
> 
> But the experience really had a profound effect on me.   I don't want someone else to go through what I did.   I did a major purge before moving across country.   I have done 3 clothing purges but that is the hardest.  I still need to do a fourth.   I still love the remaining clothes but they don't work in this climate and for my retired lifesyle.  They are not worth selling but I wish I could find a happy way to get rid of them.
> 
> Pbp's purges inspired me to gather up the bags and scarves I don't use.  I made a pile today.    The thing I am having a hard time letting go of is my Fendi spy bag.   It was my first big time bag and I still like it, but I can't get myself to use it, so I need to set it free.  It is too big and black for FL.   On a lot of things, I am telling myself, use it or let it go.   That applies to the vintage vache kelly.   I love it but it doesn't go with my jewel tone wardrobe.   Or scarves with any trace of orange in them.    It is a weird kind of discipline to get rid of stuff I love but won't use.   It feels kind of good once the decision is made.   It feels especially good to get rid of my Hermes mistakes.  I will use the money to get some other things on my wishlist.  I am already mentally spending the proceeds.



One of the scarves on my sell list, also has bits of orange...

My mom died in 2009, and Dad Died in 2010. They had been in the same house since 1956. Your MIL sounds like my Dad- he was starting to have some mental issues- our conclusion on the multiples was - it was easier to go buy a new hammer, wrench, whatever than find one he already had. They also had mountains of paper- like Xmas cards they received over the years. They also had paperwork from my mothers uncle and aunt including tax returns from the 1930s and 40s.  Did you realize the marginal tax rate used to be 90%? They still had the tax tables from that... it took almost a year to clean out the house, partly because my single brother dragged his feet. I kept more things than I should have, but have let a few items go that I kept originally. I think I needed some time to have them in my possession, and now ready to let them go make someone else happy. Both my brother and I are childless so we gave a lot of items to my niece, and the daughters of a close friend. Donated a lot, sold a few items, and finally had to pay a "junk" service to take away the rest so we could empty the house before selling.
I still have a big box photos that I need to go through and scan.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cordie what a nice story. And you were so smart not to move a lot of stuff across the country. My DH has a bit of a hoarder streak too. I sometimes get rid of things that he won't notice.
> 
> I had a similar experience cleaning out my aunt's house. I split up the proceeds to my cousins. She was a bit of a hoarder and a shopaholic. Family trait [emoji33]??? It was a lot of work but I found some special things- photos from my christening and letters from my father. Along with an autographed copy of Richard Nixon's memoir. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


That is nice! Yes I found some things like that also.
Like my parents, I am a bit of a hoarder...


----------



## Madam Bijoux

dharma said:


> Hello Cafe!  @Madam Bijoux , gorgeous stone! Where is your "Oasis"? Is it Tiffany, Cartier or Bulgari?
> 
> Books: hmmmm, certainly not a recent or high brow suggestion but I needed something easy and light for a recent plane ride to calm my nerves and I downloaded the 3 book series of Crazy Rich Asians onto my phone.  It was fun and silly and all three books have a happy ending. I have never read books on my tiny Iphone before so this was a new experience, but it was very convenient. A very light read with lots of fashion and food. Other than, that I usually read whatever's on DD's reading list at school so we have something to talk about  So my current list is 1984 (again!) , Slaughterhouse Five (again!), and The New Jim Crow (new to me).
> 
> Here's a topic I am curious about, I'd love to hear members of all ages (and sexes) weigh in.  DD, at 17 has her first sort of serious boyfriend. We live in a city where most teens don't drive but they take buses and subways and Ubers everywhere. He lives on the other side of town. DH is upset because he feels that if DD is with him in his neck of the woods, he should ride the bus (or UBER) home with her and walk her to the door, and then return to his neighborhood.  He currently waits at the stop with her until she boards. We have met him and he's a nice kid so the first meeting is out of the way. I think in today's world what he is doing is sufficient for after work activities and most daylight adventures. If they ever progress to dinners or formal events I would expect the full drop off procedure. DH posed the question on Facebook and it's interesting to me how many people agree with him , mostly men of his generation that have daughters, yet women think it's a sexist expection and think things are not only fine, but anything more would create other (unwanted) expectations.
> 
> Misti, I hope this is ok to ask here, among "friends". I truly mean it as a lighthearted curiousity question and am not expecting, nor do I want, full discussions of values and gender roles.


Hi, Dharma
My oasis is Winthorpe and Valentine's bar at the Westin Hotel.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> One of the scarves on my sell list, also has bits of orange...



Dear, you are indirectly responsible for my decision. to get rid of scarves with orange.      Scarf1 says "What? Me?"  Looking at all of your beautiful moussies today made me decide I must start wearing the UTW moussie I was so extremely thrilled to find at Charles DeGaulle last summer.   I love looking at it in the drawer because all I see is the blue and purple.   Put it on after looking at yours today and went holy ____, where did all that yellow and orange come from.   I can't wear this.

Then I immediately went to the pictures of scarves on my wish list and deleted anything with orange.   My wishlist got immensely shorter.   Look how much money you saved me.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Dear, you are indirectly responsible for my decision. to get rid of scarves with orange    Scarf1 says "What? Me?"  Looking at all of your beautiful moussies today made me decide I must start wearing the UTW moussie I was so extremely thrilled to find at Charles DeGaulle last summer.   I love looking at it in the drawer because all I see is the blue and purple.   Put it on after looking at yours today and went holy ____, where did all that yellow and orange come from.   I can't wear this.
> 
> Then I immediately went to the pictures of scarves on my wish list and deleted anything with orange.   My wishlist got immensely shorter.   Look how much money you saved me.


You make me laugh! Would love to see a group shot of the H scarves you are planning to divest.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

lulilu said:


> I do get this email, Nicole, but like you I need to refresh my profile as not a lot tempts me.  I also get ideas from Vulture, Digg and some other emails I get daily.
> 
> 
> I had the pleasure of seeing this beauty in person a few weeks ago.  MadamB certainly has an enviable jewelry collection.





cremel said:


> Look at that bling bling!!! Love your bling bling!![emoji173]️





Mindi B said:


> Pretty shiny diamonds!
> ETA:  This is basically the design of my upgraded engagement ring.  I'm a fan.





bunnycat said:


> Oh rainneday! 8!   Bless you!  Kittens??  Or general rabble rousers?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness Cordeliere! I think I would run if that were in the horizon...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. Yasssss! The best place for bling pics. Under trees! Beautiful!





lulilu said:


> I do get this email, Nicole, but like you I need to refresh my profile as not a lot tempts me.  I also get ideas from Vulture, Digg and some other emails I get daily.
> 
> 
> I had the pleasure of seeing this beauty in person a few weeks ago.  MadamB certainly has an enviable jewelry collection.





dharma said:


> Hello Cafe!  @Madam Bijoux , gorgeous stone! Where is your "Oasis"? Is it Tiffany, Cartier or Bulgari?
> 
> Books: hmmmm, certainly not a recent or high brow suggestion but I needed something easy and light for a recent plane ride to calm my nerves and I downloaded the 3 book series of Crazy Rich Asians onto my phone.  It was fun and silly and all three books have a happy ending. I have never read books on my tiny Iphone before so this was a new experience, but it was very convenient. A very light read with lots of fashion and food. Other than, that I usually read whatever's on DD's reading list at school so we have something to talk about  So my current list is 1984 (again!) , Slaughterhouse Five (again!), and The New Jim Crow (new to me).
> 
> Here's a topic I am curious about, I'd love to hear members of all ages (and sexes) weigh in.  DD, at 17 has her first sort of serious boyfriend. We live in a city where most teens don't drive but they take buses and subways and Ubers everywhere. He lives on the other side of town. DH is upset because he feels that if DD is with him in his neck of the woods, he should ride the bus (or UBER) home with her and walk her to the door, and then return to his neighborhood.  He currently waits at the stop with her until she boards. We have met him and he's a nice kid so the first meeting is out of the way. I think in today's world what he is doing is sufficient for after work activities and most daylight adventures. If they ever progress to dinners or formal events I would expect the full drop off procedure. DH posed the question on Facebook and it's interesting to me how many people agree with him , mostly men of his generation that have daughters, yet women think it's a sexist expection and think things are not only fine, but anything more would create other (unwanted) expectations.
> 
> Misti, I hope this is ok to ask here, among "friends". I truly mean it as a lighthearted curiousity question and am not expecting, nor do I want, full discussions of values and gender roles.



Many thanks, everyone!  (I still can't get the multi quotes right.)


----------



## lulilu

So nice to hear about all the good stories re purging -- not only a less cluttered home, but so many donations!  Nice!


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> You make me laugh! Would love to see a group shot of the H scarves you are planning to divest.



I gasped when I read that.   Today I had put UTW and L'annee des etoiles in the purge pile, but it had not become concrete for me that there would be others getting kicked out for the "no orange" rule.   I realized I didn't know who else was on the chopping block.   This could be bad.   I have used up every ounce of purging courage.   But being determined to face the music,  I brought all my scarves down (not hard with a small collection) and examined them.   I realized (gasp again) that there are some scarves that have orange that I totally don't see the orange.   






The scarves in the top row are ones that I consider to have no orange.   The middle and bottom rows do.  Beloved India--while technically orange, it looks more salmon to me.   That is ok.   Same with the orange in Tohu Bohu.   But where did that screaming orange hem come from on Rencontres Oceanes?  I wear that a lot but don't see it because of how I tie it.   And my 2 feu du ciels.   I totally don't see the orange in the 90.  The purple drowns it out.   And the way the gavroche ties, I don't see it.  But my beloved La Charmante aux Animaux almost never makes it to my neck because....its too orange.   Must get in different colorway as I love, love, love the pattern.  And Dans un  Jardin Anglais..... I never wear it and I thought it was because the shade of purple is too adolescent lavender even for a purple addict like me.   But not I realize the blades of grass are friggin orange.    Out orange grass!

So 4 out of 18.  That is almost 25% of my collection.   I don't know whether I should be  that my small collection is shrinking or that i will have more money to spend on new things.  Because we have all the heavy investment in bricks and mortar behind us, I am doing some serious shopping and trying not to get carried away...you know...space it out a little.....try not blow a big wad of money in one month.  But it is making me anxious as I can't decide what to buy first.    So I am really happy to have those potential orange tinged mistakes off the list.  

Scarf1, no more pointed questions from you.  These decisions are exhausting me.


----------



## prepster

scarf1 said:


> Last few days been thinking about general downsizing- this has been brought on by 2 things-
> 1. Moved 95 year old MIL into assisted living last weekend. She was able to take her favorite things and some furniture. Even though she had been living in a fairly modest house, and had been good at getting rid of some things over the last 20-30 years, there are still lots of items remaining that we need to decide what to do with. We only took a handful of items, as DH is not sentimental, and said "we have plenty of our own stuff" . SIL and nieces took quite a few items, but it felt sad that things she treasured in some way, no one wanted.
> 
> 2. Read an article in the paper yesterday about baby boomers( which is my generation), downsizing and their adult kids don't want a lot of the family heirlooms like crystal, fine china, sterling, Hummel figurines, etc. ( ok I don't want Hummel figurines either).
> 
> All this is making me think I need to clean out some of our closets of stuff we never use, and my other big challenge PAPER, and photos! Oh and old electronics.(Silicon Valley nerd here)
> 
> A few questions for you chatsters:
> 1. If .you haven't used something in X years or Y months, when is it a candidate for giving away?
> 2. What categories of items are easier for you to get rid of?
> 3. Do you have a magic question that helps you dispose of excess?( besides the Marie Kondo joy)



There are a couple of questions I'll ask myself.  One is just, "do I want to continue to be the caretaker of this ____?"  I also ask myself, "if this ____ is so important to me to keep, then why is it sitting in a box in my closet (probably gathering dust, mildew and who knows what) instead of out where I can see it, or instead of me using it."  If my answer is that I might use it someday, I ask the big question, "okay then, so when was the last time you used it?" 

One thing I've found that seems to make getting rid of things easier is also that I tell myself that my life is an ongoing process of growth and new adventures.  I don't want my life to be defined by things that someone else chose that I don't really like, or by things that I bought that I once wanted and used.  It seems sometimes that aging happens quickly when we stop growing and changing.  It's like people get to a certain age and their houses are full, their closets are full, and they have no more room to allow themselves to make fresh choices.  Their houses become museums to someone they once were, and now they're just the caretaker of the museum.  My philosophy is that while I have happy memories, I never want my life to be more about memories than forward movement.

I tell myself that I'm worth it--allowing myself room to continue to select new things as I change, and let go of things that are no longer the me that I am today, or that I want to become tomorrow.  I want to allow myself the room and the space to keep trying and choosing new things.  The deal that I make with myself is that if I ever get rid of something that I wish later that I hadn't, or that I now need, I am always "allowed" to go out and buy it again.


----------



## Cordeliere

Prepster    That is a great philosophy.   Looking forward instead of backwards.   I think looking backwards was the reason my MIL was such a hoarder.   Everything was gift from someone.   At 92 she had outlived all her friends and she enjoyed the memories of them.    And DH hoards things because he thinks he might need them some day.    You have really nailed the reason people can't let go of stuff.

I like your question to yourself of if this is important to me, why isn't it out or why aren't I using it..


----------



## scarf1

prepster said:


> There are a couple of questions I'll ask myself.  One is just, "do I want to continue to be the caretaker of this ____?"  I also ask myself, "if this ____ is so important to me to keep, then why is it sitting in a box in my closet (probably gathering dust, mildew and who knows what) instead of out where I can see it, or instead of me using it."  If my answer is that I might use it someday, I ask the big question, "okay then, so when was the last time you used it?"
> 
> One thing I've found that seems to make getting rid of things easier is also that I tell myself that my life is an ongoing process of growth and new adventures.  I don't want my life to be defined by things that someone else chose that I don't really like, or by things that I bought that I once wanted and used.  It seems sometimes that aging happens quickly when we stop growing and changing.  It's like people get to a certain age and their houses are full, their closets are full, and they have no more room to allow themselves to make fresh choices.  Their houses become museums to someone they once were, and now they're just the caretaker of the museum.  My philosophy is that while I have happy memories, I never want my life to be more about memories than forward movement.
> 
> I tell myself that I'm worth it--allowing myself room to continue to select new things as I change, and let go of things that are no longer the me that I am today, or that I want to become tomorrow.  I want to allow myself the room and the space to keep trying and choosing new things.  The deal that I make with myself is that if I ever get rid of something that I wish later that I hadn't, or that I now need, I am always "allowed" to go out and buy it again.


This is really useful! Thanks!


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> Prepster    That is a great philosophy.   Looking forward instead of backwards.   I think looking backwards was the reason my MIL was such a hoarder.   Everything was gift from someone.   At 92 she had outlived all her friends and she enjoyed the memories of them.    And DH hoards things because he thinks he might need them some day.    You have really nailed the reason people can't let go of stuff.
> 
> I like your question to yourself of if this is important to me, why isn't it out or why aren't I using it..



People are so different, and like such different things, which is great.  Lol!  I have a feeling that DH thinks I'm a little mercenary about de-junking.  I think what's important is to be happy.  If things make life more happy, or beautiful or joyful, or if things are tools that make life better or easier, then it's an easy choice.  It's when I feel more weighed down than uplifted by possessions that I know I need to adjust.  My grandfather was very poor in a large family, so even when he grew up and became successful, he never threw anything away.  So I also understand that some of my ease with letting things come and go is because I had a much easier childhood thanks to his hard work.


----------



## Genie27

When I went through my dads office when he semi-retired in 2014, I found newspapers under his desk from 2007 folded to half completed crosswords/sudoku. 

Now that both parents are retired, they have been de-cluttering and streamlining so that it will be easier down the line.

I've always moved around a lot - different countries etc, sometimes with only a suitcase so I've had to naturally purge. But the last decade has been in one apartment and things built up. I've had a very difficult time in this past year of getting rid of stuff. And then I felt bad buying more things. Reality was that the things I am holding on to are not even good quality or good condition any more.

But stuff. And I don't like to waste. So I hold on to things past even donation-worthy.

It felt really really good last weekend when I got rid of some things that were just taking up space.

Baby steps.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> When I went through my dads office when he semi-retired in 2014, I found newspapers under his desk from 2007 folded to half completed crosswords/sudoku.
> 
> Now that both parents are retired, they have been de-cluttering and streamlining so that it will be easier down the line.
> 
> I've always moved around a lot - different countries etc, sometimes with only a suitcase so I've had to naturally purge. But the last decade has been in one apartment and things built up. I've had a very difficult time in this past year of getting rid of stuff. And then I felt bad buying more things. Reality was that the things I am holding on to are not even good quality or good condition any more.
> 
> But stuff. And I don't like to waste. So I hold on to things past even donation-worthy.
> 
> It felt really really good last weekend when I got rid of some things that were just taking up space.
> 
> Baby steps.



It is ridiculous how difficult it is!  I am so glad no one can hear the conversations going on in my head when I'm going through my closets!    I read an organizing book once where she suggested doing one small area, like a single drawer or shelf at a time, taking everything out/off, wiping, cleaning or painting it, and then only putting back inside things that you love.  The Fly Lady says to set a timer for 15 minutes.  I've used that one before too.


----------



## Genie27

prepster said:


> one small area, like a single drawer or shelf at a time, taking everything out/off, wiping, cleaning or painting it, and then only putting back inside things that you love.


I've been doing that at DBFs. I should be done by 2020.


----------



## prepster




----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> I gasped when I read that.   Today I had put UTW and L'annee des etoiles in the purge pile, but it had not become concrete for me that there would be others getting kicked out for the "no orange" rule.   I realized I didn't know who else was on the chopping block.   This could be bad.   I have used up every ounce of purging courage.   But being determined to face the music,  I brought all my scarves down (not hard with a small collection) and examined them.   I realized (gasp again) that there are some scarves that have orange that I totally don't see the orange.
> 
> View attachment 3785209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scarves in the top row are ones that I consider to have no orange.   The middle and bottom rows do.  Beloved India--while technically orange, it looks more salmon to me.   That is ok.   Same with the orange in Tohu Bohu.   But where did that screaming orange hem come from on Rencontres Oceanes?  I wear that a lot but don't see it because of how I tie it.   And my 2 feu du ciels.   I totally don't see the orange in the 90.  The purple drowns it out.   And the way the gavroche ties, I don't see it.  But my beloved La Charmante aux Animaux almost never makes it to my neck because....its too orange.   Must get in different colorway as I love, love, love the pattern.  And Dans un  Jardin Anglais..... I never wear it and I thought it was because the shade of purple is too adolescent lavender even for a purple addict like me.   But not I realize the blades of grass are friggin orange.    Out orange grass!
> 
> So 4 out of 18.  That is almost 25% of my collection.   I don't know whether I should be  that my small collection is shrinking or that i will have more money to spend on new things.  Because we have all the heavy investment in bricks and mortar behind us, I am doing some serious shopping and trying not to get carried away...you know...space it out a little.....try not blow a big wad of money in one month.  But it is making me anxious as I can't decide what to buy first.    So I am really happy to have those potential orange tinged mistakes off the list.
> 
> Scarf1, no more pointed questions from you.  These decisions are exhausting me.



Beautiful collection, Cordy!   I noticed the two Ciels du feux and a Smiles in the 3rd millenary (or Pearls de Turkana - same artist).   I personally think shopping between seasons is tough, the summery stuff is on sale and fleeting and the autumn stuff hasn't really started to arrive yet.  

Orange next to green in a print is going to be different than orange next to yellow or red.  I think your reaction to orange is "colored" (sorry for pun) by the colors that are next to it or a part of your outfit. The appearance of colors changes in relationship to the other colors they are combined with.  Because of this I wouldn't automatically reject things with orange.  

Color coordination has to do with analogous and complementary colors on the color wheel. Colors look different (that is, better or worse, more or less prominent, etc.) depending on what they are paired with.  I think you have a very nice manageable collection of HS; there's no reason to reduce it.   Hopefully you can find clothing that works with these orangey scarves b/c you have such a nice collection.  It's obvious you thought your purchases out very carefully, you didn't just go ga-ga.   

I lost another 5 lb by stuffing self with popcorn.    I have a huge sweet tooth but a nurse once told me to learn to love salty snacks.   (I know from experience that one sweet thing could lead to another with me).   I think he was right even tho a doc objected to that b/c salt increases risk of hypertension.  Fortunately, my readings are ok despite the popcorn.  Now every day is popcorn day.  

So, long story short, wore a embossed brocade vest in an Asian print (it is a bit more subdued than it sounds) for the first time in about a decade.   It fit well then but I noticed that now the vest rides up in the back and toward my neck.   That's a fitting problem.  Back has probably gotten slightly more rounded from spending tons of time hunched over computers + aging.  I didn't foresee that I'd have fitting problems due to shifting body contours.  This makes a difference in what I should keep in closet.  

A successful closet purge is never finished . . . I make repeated passes through the clothing.   I  also get obsessed with particular colors. Does anyone else have this tendency?  So I have a lot of coral b/c that color was in fashion a year or so ago, a lot of teal green for the same reason. Have I touched either of these colors recently?  Naw.  So I must deliberately plan on wearing them.

I've decided I'm now obsessed with a blue I think of as a Chinese blue, which to me is a vivid medium blue with a slight undertone of green.  Probably like blue b/c hair is graying in front.

 I don't ever focus on neutrals, I focus on color and tend to have monochromatic outfits.  Today wore a vivid yellow dress with a light undertone of green, a citron.  Hadn't worn that color for a couple of years from the time I was obsessed with it.  But now I see newscasters and other women on tv in a vivid yellow.  It's time for me to get some more mileage out of citron.
I love the wardrobe discussions on this thread.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> There are a couple of questions I'll ask myself.  One is just, "do I want to continue to be the caretaker of this ____?"  I also ask myself, "if this ____ is so important to me to keep, then why is it sitting in a box in my closet (probably gathering dust, mildew and who knows what) instead of out where I can see it, or instead of me using it."  If my answer is that I might use it someday, I ask the big question, "okay then, so when was the last time you used it?"
> 
> One thing I've found that seems to make getting rid of things easier is also that I tell myself that my life is an ongoing process of growth and new adventures.  I don't want my life to be defined by things that someone else chose that I don't really like, or by things that I bought that I once wanted and used.  It seems sometimes that aging happens quickly when we stop growing and changing.  It's like people get to a certain age and their houses are full, their closets are full, and they have no more room to allow themselves to make fresh choices.  Their houses become museums to someone they once were, and now they're just the caretaker of the museum.  My philosophy is that while I have happy memories, I never want my life to be more about memories than forward movement.
> 
> I tell myself that I'm worth it--allowing myself room to continue to select new things as I change, and let go of things that are no longer the me that I am today, or that I want to become tomorrow.  I want to allow myself the room and the space to keep trying and choosing new things.  The deal that I make with myself is that if I ever get rid of something that I wish later that I hadn't, or that I now need, I am always "allowed" to go out and buy it again.


Excellent post, prepster!   I especially like the last line.


----------



## FizzyWater

nicole0612 said:


> It actually WAS taken from I-5, but by my husband and not by me.  (I do not approve of this).  We live very close though, in Wallingford if you know that area.  I'm sure you do if you worked right below the bridge for 9 years!  How long ago did you leave Seattle?
> Hope your mom is OK.  They are advising people to stay indoors with air filters for sensitive populations.



She sounded ok last night (day for her).  She's in Port Angeles, so at least the wind's coming off the ocean, but she said there was definitely a pall in the air.

I lived in Ravenna briefly (though was more often at my BFs place in U Village), Redmond, a couple places in Fremont, then bought a house in Crown Hill in 2002 that I just sold.  I've been in Germany for 9 years now.  The original plan was that my parents would move in to my upper apartment but Dad's in a residential home now and Mom didn't want to move away from her friends.  It wasn't working any more to pay for 2 households, and I'm pretty committed to Germany.  (If nothing else, the German branch is very generous with letting me take off time and work remotely, which wouldn't be true in the Seattle branch.  If I were there I'd be able to be there every weekend, as it is I'm visiting for a couple of weeks every quarter.  I don't know if I made the right choice.)


----------



## FizzyWater

lulilu said:


> Have people read any good books recently?  I've gotten some great recommendations here.  Does anyone use a kindle?  My daughter gave me one and it's so convenient.  I am reading an Amy Tan book called The Valley of Amazement.  I don't know when it was published because I buy most of my books from emails I get everyday highlighting various books.  Very interesting so far.



I loved The Joy Luck Club so much, and then was disappointed by, I think, The Hundred Secret Senses and am afraid to pick up something new from her.  How are you liking this one?

Many years ago, I loved The Woman Warrior: Memoirs of a Girlhood Among Ghosts, by Maxine Hong Kingston, also about the Chinese-American experience.  I gave it to my mom, who taught in Taiwan and studied Chinese language/culture, though, and she *hated* it, I don't know why.

I'm reading The Fifth Season by N.K. Jemisin, which won the Hugo for fantasy last year.  It's terribly bleak, but the world is fascinating.  I also read her Inheritance Trilogy over a weekend a few months ago, so I may just be burned out on her writing style, good as the trilogy was.  

In what feels similar but a bit lighter, Red Sister by Mark Lawrence was engrossing, and I'm sad I have to wait until 2018! for the next one.

And I was churning through the Alex Verus urban fantasy books by Benedict Jacka for a while, until I reached the:  "And now is when Bad Things Happen to all the protagonists, especially probably the Love Interest, just to make for Dramatic Conflict" point and I just didn't have the emotional energy at the time to read it.  But that took until book 7, I think, so I got 6 books' worth out of it. 

In non-fantasy, I liked A Beautiful Poison by Lydia Kang (I think it was a Prime free purchase), a murder mystery set in NYC at the end of WWI.  At first I just hated all the characters, but the story itself got me hooked partway through.  (The characters improve, though not entirely convincingly.)


----------



## FizzyWater

Genie27 said:


> Now that both parents are retired, they have been de-cluttering and streamlining so that it will be easier down the line.



Sigh - I wish that were happening.  Before Dad was diagnosed with Alzheimers, he just started getting... weird about things.  Especially getting rid of things.  Now that he's out of the house Mom is starting to get rid of some stuff - she's informed me we're hosting a garage sale over Labor Day.  Yay?



Genie27 said:


> I've always moved around a lot - different countries etc, sometimes with only a suitcase so I've had to naturally purge. But the last decade has been in one apartment and things built up. I've had a very difficult time in this past year of getting rid of stuff. And then I felt bad buying more things. Reality was that the things I am holding on to are not even good quality or good condition any more.
> 
> But stuff. And I don't like to waste. So I hold on to things past even donation-worthy.
> 
> It felt really really good last weekend when I got rid of some things that were just taking up space.
> 
> Baby steps.



Baby steps!  it is hard.

I moved here literally saying, "yay I can be a minimalist now!"  Not quite a suitcase, but perhaps half a shipping container, mostly books.  Now I've got stuff packed in every corner.


----------



## FizzyWater

eagle1002us said:


> A successful closet purge is never finished . . . I make repeated passes through the clothing.   I  also get obsessed with particular colors. Does anyone else have this tendency?  So I have a lot of coral b/c that color was in fashion a year or so ago, a lot of teal green for the same reason. Have I touched either of these colors recently?  Naw.  So I must deliberately plan on wearing them.
> 
> I've decided I'm now obsessed with a blue I think of as a Chinese blue, which to me is a vivid medium blue with a slight undertone of green.  Probably like blue b/c hair is graying in front.
> .



Wait, you're not wearing teal?  I read through this thread from the beginning a few months ago and eagle==teal in my head.  

I get a complete fixation on lavender every spring, only since I moved here.  I think it's because the winters are soooo gray.  (They warned me:  "Hamburg winters are gray and rainy."  Me:  "I'm from Seattle, how hard can it be?"  Holy cow, they weren't kidding.)  Every year I crave the color for pillows or something and can't find it anywhere, just through the month of April.  Now I have a couple of scarves in the perfect color - maybe that's enough?


----------



## Meta

I enjoyed this article on Marie Kondo from the economic perspective and thought I'd share: https://www.theatlantic.com/busines...st-reads-marie-kondo/392921/?utm_source=atlfb

I think I have too much stuff but during our recent move our movers told us we don't have much!  Erm, we have way too many things that we don't use that we shouldn't be keeping but DH is sentimental with photos, videos to be digitized, etc that there's all these extra stuff.

I'm happy with my clothes, shoes, bags but other things which I don't care for like household supplies, etc all could really use some serious decluttering. We got rid of quite a few dishes and tableware before our move because I didn't like them nor find them useful since we have nicer things. That said, I'm nowhere near being a minimalist like I'd like to be in my head.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> Beautiful collection, Cordy!   I noticed the two Ciels du feux and a Smiles in the 3rd millenary (or Pearls de Turkana - same artist).   I personally think shopping between seasons is tough, the summery stuff is on sale and fleeting and the autumn stuff hasn't really started to arrive yet.
> 
> Orange next to green in a print is going to be different than orange next to yellow or red.  I think your reaction to orange is "colored" (sorry for pun) by the colors that are next to it or a part of your outfit. The appearance of colors changes in relationship to the other colors they are combined with.  Because of this I wouldn't automatically reject things with orange.
> 
> Color coordination has to do with analogous and complementary colors on the color wheel. Colors look different (that is, better or worse, more or less prominent, etc.) depending on what they are paired with.  I think you have a very nice manageable collection of HS; there's no reason to reduce it.   Hopefully you can find clothing that works with these orangey scarves b/c you have such a nice collection.  It's obvious you thought your purchases out very carefully, you didn't just go ga-ga.
> 
> I lost another 5 lb by stuffing self with popcorn.    I have a huge sweet tooth but a nurse once told me to learn to love salty snacks.   (I know from experience that one sweet thing could lead to another with me).   I think he was right even tho a doc objected to that b/c salt increases risk of hypertension.  Fortunately, my readings are ok despite the popcorn.  Now every day is popcorn day.
> 
> So, long story short, wore a embossed brocade vest in an Asian print (it is a bit more subdued than it sounds) for the first time in about a decade.   It fit well then but I noticed that now the vest rides up in the back and toward my neck.   That's a fitting problem.  Back has probably gotten slightly more rounded from spending tons of time hunched over computers + aging.  I didn't foresee that I'd have fitting problems due to shifting body contours.  This makes a difference in what I should keep in closet.
> 
> A successful closet purge is never finished . . . I make repeated passes through the clothing.   I  also get obsessed with particular colors. Does anyone else have this tendency?  So I have a lot of coral b/c that color was in fashion a year or so ago, a lot of teal green for the same reason. Have I touched either of these colors recently?  Naw.  So I must deliberately plan on wearing them.
> 
> I've decided I'm now obsessed with a blue I think of as a Chinese blue, which to me is a vivid medium blue with a slight undertone of green.  Probably like blue b/c hair is graying in front.
> 
> I don't ever focus on neutrals, I focus on color and tend to have monochromatic outfits.  Today wore a vivid yellow dress with a light undertone of green, a citron.  Hadn't worn that color for a couple of years from the time I was obsessed with it.  But now I see newscasters and other women on tv in a vivid yellow.  It's time for me to get some more mileage out of citron.
> I love the wardrobe discussions on this thread.



What kind of popcorn?  Do you make it the old-fashioned way or microwave?  I know air-popped is better for me but it tastes like styrofoam to me.  (Not that I've eaten styrofoam.)  I've read that people do really well managing weight with high-bulk, filling foods like that.  It is a great idea.  

So true about the color wheel.  I wonder how that translates regarding colors near the face.


----------



## prepster

weN84 said:


> I enjoyed this article on Marie Kondo from the economic perspective and thought I'd share: https://www.theatlantic.com/busines...st-reads-marie-kondo/392921/?utm_source=atlfb
> 
> I think I have too much stuff but during our recent move our movers told us we don't have much!  Erm, we have way too many things that we don't use that we shouldn't be keeping but DH is sentimental with photos, videos to be digitized, etc that there's all these extra stuff.
> 
> I'm happy with my clothes, shoes, bags but other things which I don't care for like household supplies, etc all could really use some serious decluttering. We got rid of quite a few dishes and tableware before our move because I didn't like them nor find them useful since we have nicer things. That said, I'm nowhere near being a minimalist like I'd like to be in my head.



Great article!  Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Genie27

Sorry for the long post in advance

Fizzy, one side effect of my moves is that I've had to give away so many books in my life that I now borrow from public libraries. Even better, I borrow them on my iPhone. I own a handful of books - mostly art and self help/mindfulness etc. but most of my reading is light, escape reading before bedtime.

Eagle, 5lbs loss is fantastic. I've gone the opposite way as I stopped drinking my kefir and ate very poorly in the last couple months due to extreme stress. The poor grains got sour and died. My gf gave me a new baby grain to nurture and start culturing again so I can keep up the positive effects.

I love our colour talk as well. I'm a firm believer in having a colourful home - I have a red chair and rug, white walls, with silver and black accents. My paintings are also strong colours - turquoise/pink/pale yellow.

Certain colours really make people glow. Hot pink (which is actually a cold colour) by my face does that for me. I have a lot of yellow in my skin tone, so the 'hold a sheet of white paper by your wrist to see a blue tone' test for CMB never worked. Someone said - look at your veins - blue versus green.

I have brown hair, black eyes, brown skin, so technically I am a warm skin tone, and cold colours look good on me. Whereas in the 90s the inclination was to put warm toned people in warm colours. Like brown. Nooooooo......
Jewel tones all the way.

I'm fascinated by this also.

Did anyone follow Chez Larsson? Benita was fantastic in organizing and I found her blog very motivational in decluttering and organizing my space. In my most recent clearing up from utter chaos, I noticed that the structure I'd set up years ago still remains, and most of my things had a place to go. Those that didn't were new and didn't have a designated home.


----------



## pursecrzy

I have a whole house to declutter. DH wasn't good about getting rid of things - he shoved them in a closet. I'll keep what I want and like. Everything else can go as it doesn't mean anything to me.


----------



## pursecrzy

prepster said:


> What kind of popcorn?  Do you make it the old-fashioned way or microwave?  I know air-popped is better for me but it tastes like styrofoam to me.  (Not that I've eaten styrofoam.)  I've read that people do really well managing weight with high-bulk, filling foods like that.  It is a great idea.
> 
> So true about the color wheel.  I wonder how that translates regarding colors near the face.



Once you add butter and salt, air popped tastes great. 

I can't eat the microwave stuff anymore. One of the ingredients doesn't agree with me


----------



## Genie27

I make my popcorn on the stovetop - heat up some oil, add the kernels and cover on high heat. Shake occasionally and remove when the popping slows down and you can only hear a few kernels when you shake it. Add salt, and a dash of butter, or those strange flavoured toppings if desired...

That may shake me off my chip addiction.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Sorry for the long post in advance
> 
> Fizzy, one side effect of my moves is that I've had to give away so many books in my life that I now borrow from public libraries. Even better, I borrow them on my iPhone. I own a handful of books - mostly art and self help/mindfulness etc. but most of my reading is light, escape reading before bedtime.
> 
> Eagle, 5lbs loss is fantastic. I've gone the opposite way as I stopped drinking my kefir and ate very poorly in the last couple months due to extreme stress. The poor grains got sour and died. My gf gave me a new baby grain to nurture and start culturing again so I can keep up the positive effects.
> 
> I love our colour talk as well. I'm a firm believer in having a colourful home - I have a red chair and rug, white walls, with silver and black accents. My paintings are also strong colours - turquoise/pink/pale yellow.
> 
> Certain colours really make people glow. Hot pink (which is actually a cold colour) by my face does that for me. I have a lot of yellow in my skin tone, so the 'hold a sheet of white paper by your wrist to see a blue tone' test for CMB never worked. Someone said - look at your veins - blue versus green.
> 
> I have brown hair, black eyes, brown skin, so technically I am a warm skin tone, and cold colours look good on me. Whereas in the 90s the inclination was to put warm toned people in warm colours. Like brown. Nooooooo......
> Jewel tones all the way.
> 
> I'm fascinated by this also.
> 
> Did anyone follow Chez Larsson? Benita was fantastic in organizing and I found her blog very motivational in decluttering and organizing my space. In my most recent clearing up from utter chaos, I noticed that the structure I'd set up years ago still remains, and most of my things had a place to go. Those that didn't were new and didn't have a designated home.



I had my colors done in the 90's by BeautiControl with the draping swatches, and was a "Summer."  Cool dusty pastels, like pink, basically.  I watched a friend do colors for several people, and I think she was correct in her assessments, but I never quite understood the reasoning behind it.  I have a tendency to be sallow, so if I wear warm colors near my face I look quite bad.  She talked about undertones and the need to match them.  Something about how, no, I am actually a blue undertone and that yellow was not my undertone.  (Was it my over-tone???  Lol!)  She said if I was a true warm with yellow undertones, I would be a "Spring" which is clear, warm pastels like peach etc.  I can see how that plays out in people who are strawberry blond or auburn.  They really do seem to have peachy undertones.  But for cools, (like you or me) I'm not sure I get it.  If she was right, and I understand the concept, to be a cool/cold your undertones would be blue, even if your tendency on the surface is toward being warm or sallow.  (???) This still makes no sense to me.  I am a "cool," but when I look in the mirror all I see is warm.  

Edit:  She would probably term you a "Winter," Genie, cold jewel tones and icy clear colors if you wear things that are light colored.  Is that the same as CMB?


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> I've gone the opposite way as I stopped drinking my kefir and ate very poorly in the last couple months due to extreme stress. The poor grains got sour and died. My gf gave me a new baby grain to nurture and start culturing again so I can keep up the positive effects.



What are kefir grains and what does kefir do for you?


----------



## Genie27

Cordie, kefir is a cultured milk product similar to yogurt. If you can't make it at home, store bought is fine.    (But the home brew is more potent). 

I find it aids digestion and (take this with a grain of salt) helps keep my inflammation/edema down. But you have to take it every day. I would drink 1/4 to 1/2 cup around 4pm instead of a snack, and it was the perfect pick me up. Some people prefer it over granola etc as it can be quite sour.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> Beautiful collection, Cordy!   I noticed the two Ciels du feux and a Smiles in the 3rd millenary (or Pearls de Turkana - same artist).    It's obvious you thought your purchases out very carefully, you didn't just go ga-ga.
> 
> I lost another 5 lb by stuffing self with popcorn.    I have a huge sweet tooth but a nurse once told me to learn to love salty snacks.
> 
> I didn't foresee that I'd have fitting problems due to shifting body contours.  This makes a difference in what I should keep in closet.
> 
> A successful closet purge is never finished . . . I make repeated passes through the clothing.
> 
> 
> I don't ever focus on neutrals, I focus on color and tend to have monochromatic outfits.  Today wore a vivid yellow dress with a light undertone of green, a citron.



So much to comment on.   

Pearls de Turkana is my favorite scarf and I am looking for Smiles in a moussie like Bunnycat's.   Thanks for the complement on well thought out.   I had lots of time to think what I like for about 4 years when we were doing a massive real estate rotation and absolutely everything was a higher priority moneywise than scarves.   It was frustrating at the time but actually helpful as many things I used to like no longer do it for me.

You just slipped those dreary pieces of info in your post.   Bodies change shape other than weight and closet purges never stop.   Depressing.   ha ha

I love monochromatic vivid color outfits.   I have a pinterest board entitled vivid color.    And I love vivid color in my home.   The interior decorator, Jamie Drake, is called the king of color.    He was a big influence on me.  Almost every single person who comes to our house wants to know what the shade of blue of my living room is.   I am amazed that you can do such a variety of vivid colors in your wardrobe.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Cordie, kefir is a cultured milk product similar to yogurt. If you can't make it at home, store bought is fine.    (But the home brew is more potent).
> 
> I find it aids digestion and (take this with a grain of salt) helps keep my inflammation/edema down. But you have to take it every day. I would drink 1/4 to 1/2 cup around 4pm instead of a snack, and it was the perfect pick me up. Some people prefer it over granola etc as it can be quite sour.



Is it better than yogurt?   I went to whole foods a couple weeks ago to hunt for the yogurt brand that has the most active cultures in it.  Decided that it was Fage.   I put it in a protein shake in the morning to hide the sourness.


----------



## Cordeliere

weN84 said:


> I think I have too much stuff but during our recent move our movers told us we don't have much!



That is funny.   They came in, looked around, and said to themselves,  "not much money in this job".  

Support a starving mover.  Go slow on the decluttering.


----------



## Genie27

It has x times more probiotics than yogurt. Plus most/all the lactose is gone, so lactose-intolerance is not an issue.


----------



## Cordeliere

FizzyWater said:


> Wait, you're not wearing teal?  *I read through this thread from the beginning a few months ago *and eagle==teal in my head.



Holy molie!  How long did that take you?   Was it worth the time?


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> It has x times more probiotics than yogurt. Plus most/all the lactose is gone, so lactose-intolerance is not an issue.



Interesting!


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> So much to comment on.
> 
> Pearls de Turkana is my favorite scarf and I am looking for Smiles in a moussie like Bunnycat's.   Thanks for the complement on well thought out.   I had lots of time to think what I like for about 4 years when we were doing a massive real estate rotation and absolutely everything was a higher priority moneywise than scarves.   It was frustrating at the time but actually helpful as many things I used to like no longer do it for me.
> 
> You just slipped those dreary pieces of info in your post.   Bodies change shape other than weight and closet purges never stop.   Depressing.   ha ha
> 
> I love monochromatic vivid color outfits.   I have a pinterest board entitled vivid color.    And I love vivid color in my home.   The interior decorator, Jamie Drake, is called the king of color.    He was a big influence on me.  Almost every single person who comes to our house wants to know what the shade of blue of my living room is.   I am amazed that you can do such a variety of vivid colors in your wardrobe.



He does do color well.  Did you like his apartment in AD?  I was impressed with the polished garage floor!  

What color blue _is_ your living room?


----------



## Croisette7

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3784918
> View attachment 3784920
> 
> After the movie, I stood under a tree and played with my iPhone camera while I waited for the bus to my favorite oasis


GORGEOUS, *Madam Bijoux!*


----------



## Genie27

I find his colours very pleasing to the eye. I could move into that apartment today. The living room / painting / colours / feel kinda feels like mine. My building has polished concrete floors in the hallway and when they are freshly done, they look amazing.


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> He does do color well.  Did you like his apartment in AD?  I was impressed with the polished garage floor!
> 
> What color blue _is_ your living room?



Benjamin Moore   Clear skies   at 75 percent strength.   I was selecting colors when it was about 100 degrees out and I wanted something that made me feel cool.  

I didn't see that article.    What is AD?  Weird thing about polished garage floors.   At one point in my career I worked in the twin towers in Century City  LA.   The entire 10 story underground parking garage was buffed *nightly *by a crew.   It gleamed and tires squeaked on it because it was so clean and shiny.   That parking garage was my favorite thing about that building and quite honestly was my favorite thing about that job.


----------



## Genie27

http://www.architecturaldigest.com/story/jamie-drake-new-york-city-apartment-article - the slideshow


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> http://www.architecturaldigest.com/story/jamie-drake-new-york-city-apartment-article - the slideshow



Thank you!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

Eagle     Here is a little eye candy just for you.   Monochromatic teal.   Sorry I don't have any yellow in my pinterest.


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> Eagle     Here is a little eye candy just for you.   Monochromatic teal.   Sorry I don't have any yellow in my pinterest.
> 
> View attachment 3785665
> View attachment 3785666


I feel this is crying for a pop of yellow even if it's just an enamel bangle or edging in a scarf, or even toenails. Huh, guess I'm not very good with monochrome

Edit: no, I'm wrong. As I wear navy and black together *allthedamntime*


----------



## Mindi B

LOL at "allthedamntime"!
I love teal, but I agree that it is especially fun with a bit of yellow or lime green.  Just a fun combo.


----------



## FizzyWater

Genie27 said:


> Fizzy, one side effect of my moves is that I've had to give away so many books in my life that I now borrow from public libraries. Even better, I borrow them on my iPhone. I own a handful of books - mostly art and self help/mindfulness etc. but most of my reading is light, escape reading before bedtime.
> 
> ...
> 
> Did anyone follow Chez Larsson? Benita was fantastic in organizing and I found her blog very motivational in decluttering and organizing my space. In my most recent clearing up from utter chaos, I noticed that the structure I'd set up years ago still remains, and most of my things had a place to go. Those that didn't were new and didn't have a designated home.



Genie, keeping the books to a minimum sounds like a great idea, but my books are my security blanket* and the idea of not having them makes me anxious.  Are you using OverDrive or is there a better borrowing system out there now?

As far as lighter books, I'm also reading a YA series starting with Please Don't Tell My Parents I'm a Supervillain which is steampunk-y superhero-y fun.  It's a little uneven, but cute, and cheap as a bundle on Amazon.

I miss Chez Larsson so much!  (It occurs to me that Benita and MaiTai could be cousins, thin, blonde, and monochromatically elegant in their own ways.)

*my very heavy, bulky security blanket.


----------



## FizzyWater

Cordeliere said:


> Holy molie!  How long did that take you?   Was it worth the time?


Hm.  Now that I think about it, maybe I started at 1000?  It was a couple of weeks on-the-bus/before-bedtime kind of thing.  I'm not sure it was the most productive use of my time, but y'all are interesting!


----------



## lulilu

This thread moves so quickly that it is hard to make a timely response.  Thanks for the book recommendations.  I read the Crazy Rich Asian books -- a fast, easy read, which is something I always like to have on hand.  The Amy Tan book I am currently reading begins in a child's point of view, so I don't know if it is intentionally simplistic or not.  I am reading it on the treadmill, so it is keeping me amused.  
I am one who tries not to hoard/keep books.  I will never forget helping my brother move and the countless books he kept, even law school books that I know he's never used again.  I have a small collection of a few of my favorite authors -- John Updike, Phillip Roth, Richard Ford (I love the stories set in the 50s and 60s).  I have a single bookshelf and it also holds books my kids have stuffed in there.


----------



## nicole0612

FizzyWater said:


> She sounded ok last night (day for her).  She's in Port Angeles, so at least the wind's coming off the ocean, but she said there was definitely a pall in the air.
> 
> I lived in Ravenna briefly (though was more often at my BFs place in U Village), Redmond, a couple places in Fremont, then bought a house in Crown Hill in 2002 that I just sold.  I've been in Germany for 9 years now.  The original plan was that my parents would move in to my upper apartment but Dad's in a residential home now and Mom didn't want to move away from her friends.  It wasn't working any more to pay for 2 households, and I'm pretty committed to Germany.  (If nothing else, the German branch is very generous with letting me take off time and work remotely, which wouldn't be true in the Seattle branch.  If I were there I'd be able to be there every weekend, as it is I'm visiting for a couple of weeks every quarter.  I don't know if I made the right choice.)



What a small world! I have lived in many of those places since I have been living in Seattle for very close to 20 years now (amazing it has been that long). Do I remember correctly that you are near Munich? I think you responded long ago when I posted photos I had taken of people surfing under a bridge in the Englischer Garten. Am I remembering correctly? I love Germany! The only thing I don't love is the food (I favor Pacific Northwest style food or California style food, so German food seems so different!). Of course, I'm sure if I knew the best places to get fresh and healthy meals then it would be different. I did like the food in Baden Baden the best, I remember finding lots of vegetable options and the artistic salads that I tend to enjoy here in Seattle.


----------



## nicole0612

FizzyWater said:


> Wait, you're not wearing teal?  I read through this thread from the beginning a few months ago and eagle==teal in my head.
> 
> I get a complete fixation on lavender every spring, only since I moved here.  I think it's because the winters are soooo gray.  (They warned me:  "Hamburg winters are gray and rainy."  Me:  "I'm from Seattle, how hard can it be?"  Holy cow, they weren't kidding.)  Every year I crave the color for pillows or something and can't find it anywhere, just through the month of April.  Now I have a couple of scarves in the perfect color - maybe that's enough?



I guess you are in Hamburg! I am kind of in shock that it is more grey than Seattle! With climate change Seattle is getting more Portland-like in the winter recently...good/bad thing... (feels warmer, less grey, harder rain vs constant cold and light drizzle).


----------



## nicole0612

weN84 said:


> I enjoyed this article on Marie Kondo from the economic perspective and thought I'd share: https://www.theatlantic.com/busines...st-reads-marie-kondo/392921/?utm_source=atlfb
> 
> I think I have too much stuff but during our recent move our movers told us we don't have much!  Erm, we have way too many things that we don't use that we shouldn't be keeping but DH is sentimental with photos, videos to be digitized, etc that there's all these extra stuff.
> 
> I'm happy with my clothes, shoes, bags but other things which I don't care for like household supplies, etc all could really use some serious decluttering. We got rid of quite a few dishes and tableware before our move because I didn't like them nor find them useful since we have nicer things. That said, I'm nowhere near being a minimalist like I'd like to be in my head.



This is a nice summary, thanks for posting it. I texted the article to my husband! He cannot get rid of anything. It's a huge problem and a big stress for me! He keeps everything because of "what if" and sadly noticed every paper clip that I throw away.

Edit: OMG. He just texted back. "Are you going to buy the book?"


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> What kind of popcorn?  Do you make it the old-fashioned way or microwave?  I know air-popped is better for me but it tastes like styrofoam to me.  (Not that I've eaten styrofoam.)  I've read that people do really well managing weight with high-bulk, filling foods like that.  It is a great idea.
> 
> So true about the color wheel.  I wonder how that translates regarding colors near the face.



It's called "volumetrics" haha sounds like a workout video!


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> Is it better than yogurt?   I went to whole foods a couple weeks ago to hunt for the yogurt brand that has the most active cultures in it.  Decided that it was Fage.   I put it in a protein shake in the morning to hide the sourness.



Where are you located? Fage is good for cultures (amount and strains), few brands actually measure. There are other good brands but some are local to the west coast.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> It has x times more probiotics than yogurt. Plus most/all the lactose is gone, so lactose-intolerance is not an issue.



This is true. If one likes Kefir, the culture count is much higher than in yogurt. Most of the lactose is gone in many types of yogurt, it just depends on the type. In Greek yogurt it is drained out (like in cheese), in regular yogurt it is digested by the bacteria if the culture count is high enough (like in Kefir). People should be aware of the sugar content of some commercial flavored Kefirs. Kudos to you for making your own. I would never do it


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> Eagle     Here is a little eye candy just for you.   Monochromatic teal.   Sorry I don't have any yellow in my pinterest.
> 
> View attachment 3785665
> View attachment 3785666



This is beautiful! I love this color scheme.


----------



## Meta

Cordeliere said:


> That is funny.   They came in, looked around, and said to themselves,  "not much money in this job".
> 
> Support a starving mover.  Go slow on the decluttering.


I'm not inclined to compare myself to others who may have a hoarding habit.  And they're no starving movers, rest assured.  

I think I'm going too slow as is with my decluttering!  Having a spirited LO doesn't help!


----------



## gracekelly

Did some decluttering myself.  I had to move things out of my linen closet recently so it gave me a good opportunity to go through it all.  I ended up giving away sheets and towels that are no longer useful to me, but perfectly good for other people.  Some clothing and  some beautiful shoes *sigh* and boots, some of which I had never worn or wore just a few times and no longer fit.  I seemed to have gained a 1/2 size in shoes after my broken leg.  I know there is more, but I will let it go for another day.  My biggest accomplishment in all of this was now being able to have the linen closet much more organized and spacious.


----------



## Mindi B

It's a challenging process, gk, but rewarding.  Or so I keep telling myself.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> It's a challenging process, gk, but rewarding.  Or so I keep telling myself.


Depressing really.  I think of the $$ I spent on things I never wore.  My DH was kind enough not to point this out to me 

The sheets were fine to give away since they did not fit the new mattress which is deeper.  I did keep some flat sheets to use in case I need to cover something up.  A few extra pillow cases don't hurt either.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

A new neighbor once asked me if my home decor had a theme.  I told her that the theme is "Try not to trip over the clutter."


----------



## Mindi B

gracekelly said:


> Depressing really.  I think of the $$ I spent on things I never wore.  My DH was kind enough not to point this out to me



I completely understand this feeling, gk.  My DH is also kind about this.  He's a finance guy, so he says prior purchases (1) are "sunk costs" (don't cry over sunk costs); and (2) should be viewed as past entertainment expenses--the finding, purchasing, and receiving was itself an experience, now over.
These perspectives help somewhat.  Also, vodka.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> I completely understand this feeling, gk.  My DH is also kind about this.  He's a finance guy, so he says prior purchases (1) are "sunk costs" (don't cry over sunk costs); and (2) should be viewed as past entertainment expenses--the finding, purchasing, and receiving was itself an experience, now over.
> These perspectives help somewhat.  Also, vodka.


Love love love his point of view!  I'm looking for some orange juice.


----------



## prepster

FizzyWater said:


> Hm.  Now that I think about it, maybe I started at 1000?  It was a couple of weeks on-the-bus/before-bedtime kind of thing.  I'm not sure it was the most productive use of my time, but y'all are interesting!



Wow!  That's great.  It's probably really funny when you read it all at once.  We're certainly all over the map as far as subjects go, and it moves pretty fast.  We never seem to talk about anything for more than a page or two, but I find the pace is kind of like calisthenics for my feeble brain.  The great thing is that if there's something you're not particularly interested in, you only have to wait a few hours and the subject changes again.


----------



## bunnycat

nicole0612 said:


> This is true. If one likes Kefir, the culture count is much higher than in yogurt. Most of the lactose is gone in many types of yogurt, it just depends on the type. In Greek yogurt it is drained out (like in cheese), in regular yogurt it is digested by the bacteria if the culture count is high enough (like in Kefir). People should be aware of the sugar content of some commercial flavored Kefirs. Kudos to you for making your own. I would never do it



Thanks for the info. I did not know that about culture count and lactose. I've never tried kefir, but like Fage.


----------



## eagle1002us

FizzyWater said:


> Wait, you're not wearing teal?  I read through this thread from the beginning a few months ago and eagle==teal in my head.
> 
> I get a complete fixation on lavender every spring, only since I moved here.  I think it's because the winters are soooo gray.  (They warned me:  "Hamburg winters are gray and rainy."  Me:  "I'm from Seattle, how hard can it be?"  Holy cow, they weren't kidding.)  Every year I crave the color for pillows or something and can't find it anywhere, just through the month of April.  Now I have a couple of scarves in the perfect color - maybe that's enough? [/QUOTE/}
> Fizzy, I think it's fun to nudge the gray weather along by wearing lavender! I remember how pretty the lilacs blooming in the cool gray rainy springs of Buffalo were, when I lived there as a kid.
> Thank you for remembering my teal fixation!  I was deep into dark blue teal during May and June.   That's b/c I had sewn up 3 pieces in a dark teal taffeta, had an HS, my Prussian Bleu kelly, and a couple of necklaces in dark teal and that meant I was totally into OCD happiness.   (My philosophy is that it is fun to be really really matchy).
> 
> By early July I was starting to get mentally exhausted by the dark teal fixation so I moved on to Chinese blue, a color I haven't glommed on to for 20 years, but still remember fondly.  There is an HS called Bicycles which is an airy pattern featuring a woman in an 1890s bike; the blue border was what I considered a Chinese blue.
> If anybody has a precise definition of Chinese blue, I would appreciate it.
> 
> One summer I wore nothing but black to work.  I'm not goth, but maybe I was a bit steampunk since I also wore Victorian silver jewelry and the black was airy and lightweight, sheer sleeves in a black blouse trimmed with lace, an ankle-length black skirt, etc.   (Nobody said said a word about the continuous black but it was fun to feel very Miss Havisham -- except she wore white).   What exactly does the term steampuck mean?
> 
> There's been a pale lavender gray that's been around for the last year or so, have you seen that?  It's a silvery lavender color, half palest lavender and half pearl gray.  Very pretty.  I have some fabric to sew up in that color.
> 
> I am starting to get fixated on mauve, preferable a brownish-pinky mauve. The thing about getting fixated by colors is that I then have to acquire the accessories and outfit components that_ match exactly.  _It's like a treasure hunt to go shopping with an exact color in mind.  However, I believe mauve is coming back into style because navy is also and the two go together in an interesting way.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Did some decluttering myself.  I had to move things out of my linen closet recently so it gave me a good opportunity to go through it all.  I ended up giving away sheets and towels that are no longer useful to me, but perfectly good for other people.  Some clothing and  some beautiful shoes *sigh* and boots, some of which I had never worn or wore just a few times and no longer fit.  I seemed to have gained a 1/2 size in shoes after my broken leg.  I know there is more, but I will let it go for another day.  My biggest accomplishment in all of this was now being able to have the linen closet much more organized and spacious.



Letting go of appealing pristine shoes is tragic.   So sorry you had to do that.   Congrats on linen closet.


----------



## Cordeliere

Well since one of the topics is now vodka (for gracekelly to mourn her shoes), I have a recipe to share.

I did not find this recipe in a book.   I acquired it through diligent research.    I smoozed  and quizzed bartenders in multiple restaurants.     It is my secret recipe for chocolate martinis (more commonly referred to as chocolatinis.)   Should you decide to try this at home, be advised that this drink is alcohol with alcohol.

1.  Chill the martini glasses in advance.   (There is a reason )
2.  Pour 2 shots of vanilla vodka into a martini shaker.  Veil brand is recommended.
3.  Add one shot of Frangelico (hazelnut liqueur).
4.  Add 1/2 shot of Godiva (milk or dark) chocolate liqueur.
5.  Add 1/2 shot of Godiva white chocolate liqueur.
6.  Add 1/2 shot of Bailey's Irish Cream.   (Half and half can be substituted for the faint of heart).
7.  Shake the shaker if you are feeling energetic and wish to tone your arms.  If not, hand it to DH.
8.  Make chocolate swirls on the sides of the chilled glass with chilled Hershey's chocolate sauce.
9.  Pour contents of shaker in martini glass.
10.   Enjoy.  

My chocolate swirl technique is not quite there.   I need to do more research on swirling technique.   I will retrace my steps in an effort to finish my training.  

Many of the bartenders have commented on the amazing chocolatinis at the Ritz and how they are $20 instead of $10 as other restaurants charge.  And the consensus is that the Ritz chocolatini is soooo worth it.   I think they have sticks of chocolate coming out the top.   The Ritz is all of 5 minutes away so DH and I should make it there over the next month.  I will report back and post a pic.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Letting go of appealing pristine shoes is tragic.   So sorry you had to do that.   Congrats on linen closet.


It is and the only thing more tragic than letting go was that I couldn't get my feet into them!


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Well since one of the topics is now vodka (for gracekelly to mourn her shoes), I have a recipe to share.
> 
> I did not find this recipe in a book.   I acquired it through diligent research.    I smoozed  and quizzed bartenders in multiple restaurants.     It is my secret recipe for chocolate martinis (more commonly referred to as chocolatinis.)   Should you decide to try this at home, be advised that this drink is alcohol with alcohol.
> 
> 1.  Chill the martini glasses in advance.   (There is a reason )
> 2.  Pour 2 shots of vanilla vodka into a martini shaker.  Veil brand is recommended.
> 3.  Add one shot of Frangelico (hazelnut liqueur).
> 4.  Add 1/2 shot of Godiva (milk or dark) chocolate liqueur.
> 5.  Add 1/2 shot of Godiva white chocolate liqueur.
> 6.  Add 1/2 shot of Bailey's Irish Cream.   (Half and half can be substituted for the faint of heart).
> 7.  Shake the shaker if you are feeling energetic and wish to tone your arms.  If not, hand it to DH.
> 8.  Make chocolate swirls on the sides of the chilled glass with chilled Hershey's chocolate sauce.
> 9.  Pour contents of shaker in martini glass.
> 10.   Enjoy.
> 
> My chocolate swirl technique is not quite there.   I need to do more research on swirling technique.   I will retrace my steps in an effort to finish my training.
> 
> Many of the bartenders have commented on the amazing chocolatinis at the Ritz and how they are $20 instead of $10 as other restaurants charge.  And the consensus is that the Ritz chocolatini is soooo worth it.   I think they have sticks of chocolate coming out the top.   The Ritz is all of 5 minutes away so DH and I should make it there over the next month.  I will report back and post a pic.


I think this drink could turn me into a chocoalcoholic!  If my SIL ever hears about this drink, she will never be sober again!


----------



## eagle1002us

weN84 said:


> I enjoyed this article on Marie Kondo from the economic perspective and thought I'd share: https://www.theatlantic.com/busines...st-reads-marie-kondo/392921/?utm_source=atlfb
> 
> I think I have too much stuff but during our recent move our movers told us we don't have much!  Erm, we have way too many things that we don't use that we shouldn't be keeping but DH is sentimental with photos, videos to be digitized, etc that there's all these extra stuff.
> 
> I'm happy with my clothes, shoes, bags but other things which I don't care for like household supplies, etc all could really use some serious decluttering. We got rid of quite a few dishes and tableware before our move because I didn't like them nor find them useful since we have nicer things. That said, I'm nowhere near being a minimalist like I'd like to be in my head.


Good article by Kondo, thx for reference!


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> I completely understand this feeling, gk.  My DH is also kind about this.  He's a finance guy, so he says prior purchases (1) are "sunk costs" (don't cry over sunk costs); and (2) should be viewed as past entertainment expenses--the finding, purchasing, and receiving was itself an experience, now over.
> These perspectives help somewhat.  Also, vodka.


Or chocolate anything.   BTW, Mindi, what a great perspective your DH has!
I never thought about the entertainment angle of shopping -- finding, purchasing and receiving (I'd add a step before finding -- imagining [the perfect scarf, bag, book, etc.]).   I once heard an H manager say that the important thing about shopping at H was the experience.  And a lot of me agrees with that:  H can be a very soothing experience, it can distract you from the workaday world, and you get to look at beautiful things you never imagined, and the satisfaction of anticipating one or more purchases.


----------



## Hat Trick

eagle1002us said:


> Or chocolate anything.   BTW, Mindi, what a great perspective your DH has!
> I never thought about the entertainment angle of shopping -- finding, purchasing and receiving (I'd add a step before finding -- imagining [the perfect scarf, bag, book, etc.]).   I once heard an H manager say that the important thing about shopping at H was the experience.  And a lot of me agrees with that:  H can be a very soothing experience, it can distract you from the workaday world, and you get to look at beautiful things you never imagined, and the satisfaction of anticipating one or more purchases.



Absolutely!  Many is the time that I wander into my local H store after work  or during lunch (it is only 3 bulidings from my office!) to chill.  I always leave the store happier, even on those very few occassions that I am also empty-handed.


----------



## Hat Trick

Cordeliere said:


> Well since one of the topics is now vodka (for gracekelly to mourn her shoes), I have a recipe to share.
> 
> I did not find this recipe in a book.   I acquired it through diligent research.    I smoozed  and quizzed bartenders in multiple restaurants.     It is my secret recipe for chocolate martinis (more commonly referred to as chocolatinis.)   Should you decide to try this at home, be advised that this drink is alcohol with alcohol.
> 
> 1.  Chill the martini glasses in advance.   (There is a reason )
> 2.  Pour 2 shots of vanilla vodka into a martini shaker.  Veil brand is recommended.
> 3.  Add one shot of Frangelico (hazelnut liqueur).
> 4.  Add 1/2 shot of Godiva (milk or dark) chocolate liqueur.
> 5.  Add 1/2 shot of Godiva white chocolate liqueur.
> 6.  Add 1/2 shot of Bailey's Irish Cream.   (Half and half can be substituted for the faint of heart).
> 7.  Shake the shaker if you are feeling energetic and wish to tone your arms.  If not, hand it to DH.
> 8.  Make chocolate swirls on the sides of the chilled glass with chilled Hershey's chocolate sauce.
> 9.  Pour contents of shaker in martini glass.
> 10.   Enjoy.
> 
> My chocolate swirl technique is not quite there.   I need to do more research on swirling technique.   I will retrace my steps in an effort to finish my training.
> 
> Many of the bartenders have commented on the amazing chocolatinis at the Ritz and how they are $20 instead of $10 as other restaurants charge.  And the consensus is that the Ritz chocolatini is soooo worth it.   I think they have sticks of chocolate coming out the top.   The Ritz is all of 5 minutes away so DH and I should make it there over the next month.  I will report back and post a pic.



Ohh, this sounds good.   
That reminds me I also have a recipe for Margarita ice cream that I must try out. 
Let us know how the Ritz (in London?) goes.


----------



## Cordeliere

Hat Trick said:


> Ohh, this sounds good.
> That reminds me I also have a recipe for Margarita ice cream that I must try out.
> Let us know how the Ritz (in London?) goes.



Margarita ice cream would be awesome in August.   
Florida


----------



## chaneljewel

Cordeliere said:


> Well since one of the topics is now vodka (for gracekelly to mourn her shoes), I have a recipe to share.
> 
> I did not find this recipe in a book.   I acquired it through diligent research.    I smoozed  and quizzed bartenders in multiple restaurants.     It is my secret recipe for chocolate martinis (more commonly referred to as chocolatinis.)   Should you decide to try this at home, be advised that this drink is alcohol with alcohol.
> 
> 1.  Chill the martini glasses in advance.   (There is a reason )
> 2.  Pour 2 shots of vanilla vodka into a martini shaker.  Veil brand is recommended.
> 3.  Add one shot of Frangelico (hazelnut liqueur).
> 4.  Add 1/2 shot of Godiva (milk or dark) chocolate liqueur.
> 5.  Add 1/2 shot of Godiva white chocolate liqueur.
> 6.  Add 1/2 shot of Bailey's Irish Cream.   (Half and half can be substituted for the faint of heart).
> 7.  Shake the shaker if you are feeling energetic and wish to tone your arms.  If not, hand it to DH.
> 8.  Make chocolate swirls on the sides of the chilled glass with chilled Hershey's chocolate sauce.
> 9.  Pour contents of shaker in martini glass.
> 10.   Enjoy.
> 
> My chocolate swirl technique is not quite there.   I need to do more research on swirling technique.   I will retrace my steps in an effort to finish my training.
> 
> Many of the bartenders have commented on the amazing chocolatinis at the Ritz and how they are $20 instead of $10 as other restaurants charge.  And the consensus is that the Ritz chocolatini is soooo worth it.   I think they have sticks of chocolate coming out the top.   The Ritz is all of 5 minutes away so DH and I should make it there over the next month.  I will report back and post a pic.


This sounds divine!  Yum!


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> I completely understand this feeling, gk.  My DH is also kind about this.  He's a finance guy, so he says *prior purchases *(1) are "sunk costs" (don't cry over sunk costs); and (2) *should be viewed as past entertainment expenses--the finding, purchasing, and receiving was itself an experience, now over.*
> These perspectives help somewhat.  Also, vodka.



You know.   This is profound in its own way.    I think it would be good for me to appreciate the entertainment value of the finding, purchasing, receiving part.    It really is entertaining.   I need to appreciate the current entertainment experience more for what it is--entertainment.    I am sure I have spent a zillion hours looking a scarves and that is ok--even good.


----------



## gracekelly

The Japanese shopping site Rakuten has as their tag line "shopping as entertainment."    That's fine as long as  the essentials are paid for first, but if  all a person thinks about is their credit card debt then there is a problem.  The habitual bag and clothing flippers seen on tPF have fallen into that trap.  I don't mean to be a downer, but debt is a huge problem in society


----------



## chicinthecity777

Wow this thread really do move fast, I am away for 2 days and I can't keep up with everything. 
@Madam Bijoux , your ring is breathtaking!
@lulilu What kind of books do you like? I don't use electronic book reader but I read paper books. I am a easy reader I must admit I only read popular crime or thriller, nothing too deep. My recent favourite is Down Winslow's Cartel. It's a follow up on his The Power of Dog. Both are about war on drugs and both are epic scale! A bit violent I must warn if you have a weak stomach. But very good stories if you can tolerant it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Was sent this and I thought some of our cat-lovers may appreciate it! It's a little long so bear with it to the end please.


----------



## Mindi B

gracekelly said:


> The Japanese shopping site Rakuten has as their tag line "shopping as entertainment."    That's fine as long as  the essentials are paid for first, but if  all a person thinks about is their credit card debt then there is a problem.  The habitual bag and clothing flippers seen on tPF have fallen into that trap.  I don't mean to be a downer, but debt is a huge problem in society



Of course this is true, gk.  Pretty much anything is okay in moderation and dangerous in excess, and shopping is definitely one of those things.  Also, vodka.


----------



## chicinthecity777

We have also watched a few series lately and 2 of them worth a calling out for. 
One is Fargo series 3. We are half way through it. I have never watched the first 2 series nor the movie. But I really liked this 3rd series. Very true to the Coen brother's style based on their other movies.
The other one is Show me a Hero. An HBO mini series about politics. It's based on ture life events set in 1987-1991 Yonkers in NY. Very well made and the story is very moving. Oscar Isaac won a Golden Globe for his leading role.


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> We have also watched a few series lately and 2 of them worth a calling out for.
> One is Fargo series 3. We are half way through it. I have never watched the first 2 series nor the movie. But I really liked this 3rd series. Very true to the Coen brother's style based on their other movies.
> The other one is Show me a Hero. An HBO mini series about politics. It's based on ture life events set in 1987-1991 Yonkers in NY. Very well made and the story is very moving. Oscar Isaac won a Golden Globe for his leading role.


I saw Hero, and it was very sad.  Even though I grew up in NY and was born in NYC, I knew zip about Yonkers.  It was an education. 
I didn't watch Fargo #1 either and have not seen #2, but the cast is so incredible that I think that I have to go back and watch.  Carrie Coon from The Leftovers is in #2 and Ewan McGregor and that is enough reason to watch right there!

Re Books:  My DH bought the book _The Jersey Brothers _and thought it was really good so now I am reading it on the treadmill.  It is quite an education about WWII in the Pacific.  My dad was a Navy Lieutenant in the Pacific during WWII and only told funny stories about his time there.  I am sure there was more to tell, but he didn't want to dwell on it and he is long gone for me to ask.   The other book on my list to read is _The Lost City of Z.  _That is another book from the DH and I know that they made a movie of it recently.  I will read the book first as it will soon be appearing on cable TV.


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> I saw Hero, and it was very sad.  Even though I grew up in NY and was born in NYC, I knew zip about Yonkers.  It was an education.
> I didn't watch Fargo #1 either and have not seen #2, but the cast is so incredible that I think that I have to go back and watch.  Carrie Coon from The Leftovers is in #2 and Ewan McGregor and that is enough reason to watch right there!


It was very sad in the end yes, GK. But it's such a good story about courage and "doing the right thing"!
Ewan McGregor was very good in Fargo #3! My only small criticism is his Scottish accent comes out ever so slightly every now and then.


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It was very sad in the end yes, GK. But it's such a good story about courage and "doing the right thing"!
> Ewan McGregor was very good in Fargo #3! My only small criticism is his Scottish accent comes out ever so slightly every now and then.


lol!  It happens to the best of them when trying for another accent.  He is so versatile and I loved him in Moulin Rouge and another smaller movie called The Ghost Writer.

Yes doing the right thing in Hero...amazing how people can be so prejudiced and how some can actually see the light and do a 180.


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> lol!  It happens to the best of them when trying for another accent.  He is so versatile and I loved him in Moulin Rouge and another smaller movie called The Ghost Writer.
> 
> Yes doing the right thing in Hero...amazing how people can be so prejudiced and how some can actually see the light and do a 180.


Did you like Ewan in Trainspotting? 
Totally agree with regards to Hero.


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Did you like Ewan in Trainspotting?
> Totally agree with regards to Hero.


Oh how could I forget Salmon Fishing in the Yemen!!   One of my favorite movies!  His accent is allowed to go full out in that one!
I have never seen Trainspotting from start to finish.  I know it was his breakout film.  Have to watch it and It has been on cable recently.


----------



## Genie27

Salmon fishing was a great little movie. I loved the desert scenes - they made me feel a bit nostalgic for a bygone era, that only existed in my memory and fiction. 

GK, I will check out Jersey brothers. It sounds interesting.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Salmon fishing was a great little movie. I loved the desert scenes - they made me feel a bit nostalgic for a bygone era, that only existed in my memory and fiction.
> 
> GK, I will check out Jersey brothers. It sounds interesting.


I loved the concept of a Sheikh who loved salmon fishing so much that he had an estate in Scotland  and was fishing in full sheikh regalia!  Emily Blunt was excellent as well.  it was a great love story on several levels.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Genie27 said:


> Salmon fishing was a great little movie. I loved the desert scenes - they made me feel a bit nostalgic for a bygone era, that only existed in my memory and fiction.
> 
> GK, I will check out Jersey brothers. It sounds interesting.





gracekelly said:


> Oh how could I forget Salmon Fishing in the Yemen!!   One of my favorite movies!  His accent is allowed to go full out in that one!
> I have never seen Trainspotting from start to finish.  I know it was his breakout film.  Have to watch it and It has been on cable recently.


I have not watched Salmon Fishing, will keep an eye out for it. 
I must admit I only watched Trainspotting front to back this year. When #2 was out and they played #1 on TV and I finally sit down and watched it.


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have not watched Salmon Fishing, will keep an eye out for it.
> I must admit I only watched Trainspotting front to back this year. When #2 was out and they played #1 on TV and I finally sit down and watched it.


I hate to use the word charming, but I think it is descriptive of Salmon Fishing.  There is some drama in it as well, but parts are very funny and light hearted.


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> I hate to use the word charming, but I think it is descriptive of Salmon Fishing.  There is some drama in it as well, but parts are very funny and light hearted.


Charming is good for me!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Wow this thread really do move fast, I am away for 2 days and I can't keep up with everything.
> @Madam Bijoux , your ring is breathtaking!
> @lulilu What kind of books do you like? I don't use electronic book reader but I read paper books. I am a easy reader I must admit I only read popular crime or thriller, nothing too deep. My recent favourite is Down Winslow's Cartel. It's a follow up on his The Power of Dog. Both are about war on drugs and both are epic scale! A bit violent I must warn if you have a weak stomach. But very good stories if you can tolerant it.


Thank you, Xiangxiang


----------



## nicole0612

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Did you like Ewan in Trainspotting?
> Totally agree with regards to Hero.



LOVED! I was the target age demographic at that time though. I would like to see T2 just for the sake of nostalgia.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> Oh how could I forget Salmon Fishing in the Yemen!!   One of my favorite movies!  His accent is allowed to go full out in that one!
> I have never seen Trainspotting from start to finish.  I know it was his breakout film.  Have to watch it and It has been on cable recently.



I totally forgot about this also. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## chicinthecity777

nicole0612 said:


> LOVED! I was the target age demographic at that time though. I would like to see T2 just for the sake of nostalgia.


I haven't seen #2 yet but they made a big fuss here when it was released earlier in the year. Need to see it soon!


----------



## nicole0612

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I haven't seen #2 yet but they made a big fuss here when it was released earlier in the year. Need to see it soon!



My childhood best friend saw it (we were both in love with the original version) and said she expected it to be awful, and while it was not as good as the original it was still really fun to watch.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> The Japanese shopping site Rakuten has as their tag line "shopping as entertainment."    That's fine as long as  the essentials are paid for first, but if  all a person thinks about is their credit card debt then there is a problem.  The habitual bag and clothing flippers seen on tPF have fallen into that trap.  I don't mean to be a downer, but debt is a huge problem in society


Thanks for making this important point, gracekelly.   It makes me feel better about not having been in the boutique since maybe February this year.  Selling works fine initially but I have found I let some HS go that really should have been keepers.  So I haven't sold for quite some time.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> Thanks for making this important point, gracekelly.   It makes me feel better about not having been in the boutique since maybe February this year.  Selling works fine initially but I have found I let some HS go that really should have been keepers.  So I haven't sold for quite some time.




Funny you say that about letting the wrong things go.  I had a couple of Chanel jackets for sale and Hermes bags.  I decided to keep and alter the jackets and make them more fitted and to my current liking.  I couldn't possibly replace either given what I paid for them at today's prices.  The Hermes I kept for the same reasons.  i decided that I am not a charity and I don't have to give it away.  Things that can't be dealt with like the shoes received the heave ho.  I do have an excellent shoe stretcher and i was able to make some shoes wearable, but only because if was a matter of half a size. When it came down to a whole size, they had to go.  I also find that sometimes looking at bloggers or magazines gives me ideas on how to formulate new outfits from what I have.  I think i fall into a rut sometimes and have to think outside the box to get new looks that make a garment more interesting to me.


----------



## Mindi B

There really is no "should" when it comes to donations.  Of course you aren't a charity, gk.  For me, when I realistically assess my belongings, I know that some items just won't be used, ever, and it makes me feel marginally better about having bought them in the first place if I can imagine them bringing someone else pleasure.  But I too have had items altered and retailored to be more workable for me, and this is also much smarter than automatically purging or replacing an item.  And I bet all of us have had that moment when you see a street style photo or a "new" silhouette in an ad and think, "Darn, I had that exact thing _but I gave it away last year_!"


----------



## chaneljewel

I've never regretted giving away an article of clothing as the ones I purge are truly not wearable for me any longer. I think it feels good to clear away items that are never being worn.  With that said, I'm becoming pickier about what I purchase now.


----------



## Genie27

Help!! What does one wear to a work-related outing to an afternoon Major League Baseball game held at an outdoor stadium? 

It's for a work-related event, but in a very business casual industry - the men all seem to wear jeans and corporate logoed knit shirts. Bleh. The women dress up a bit more, but we are still talking BR / Vince / Hugo Boss at the most. 

It's too hot to wear jeans, I don't have any baseball Ts (it's not my home team, or my home stadium) - I was thinking shorts + tshirt + comfy sandals? I have to pack light, and there are already 3 sets of day + evening events to dress.


----------



## gracekelly

.  I think your idea of shorts etc is perfect or Cotton skirt and tee/blouse and sandals.  You should wear some type of hat too. Sunscreen! Sun glasses.  Baseball mitt is optional


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> There really is no "should" when it comes to donations.  Of course you aren't a charity, gk.  For me, when I realistically assess my belongings, I know that some items just won't be used, ever, and it makes me feel marginally better about having bought them in the first place if I can imagine them bringing someone else pleasure.  But I too have had items altered and retailored to be more workable for me, and this is also much smarter than automatically purging or replacing an item.  And I bet all of us have had that moment when you see a street style photo or a "new" silhouette in an ad and think, "Darn, I had that exact thing _but I gave it away last year_!"


I know, but they always find a way to tweak it so it never comes back exactly the same.  Sometimes it isn't that much so if you still have it, you can wear it.  In my give away shoe pile, I had a pair of very high wedge slides that are dead ringers for something they are showing this year.  I almost kept them, but remembered that the last time I wore them, I nearly fell over!


----------



## Mindi B

You are so right, gk, and I've noticed that, too.  There will be some minor but essential difference in cut, detail, fabrication, what-have-you, so that an original whatever is clearly not a newly-purchased whatever.  Evil marketing masterminds.
But your observation does sometimes help me when I am annoyed with myself for not holding onto something.  The lost lamented thingamie would almost certainly have given away its vintage provenance in some way.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> You are so right, gk, and I've noticed that, too.  There will be some minor but essential difference in cut, detail, fabrication, what-have-you, so that an original whatever is clearly not a newly-purchased whatever.  Evil marketing masterminds.
> But your observation does sometimes help me when I am annoyed with myself for not holding onto something.  The lost lamented thingamie would almost certainly have given away its vintage provenance in some way.


That vintage aspect only bothers peeps in our age group. The younger generation thinks vintage is very cool lol!  So wear it and be cool!


----------



## Mindi B

That's because young peeps can get away with anything.  On a twenty-something, vintage IS cool.  On me, vintage is. . . chronologically appropriate.    A twenties flapper dress?  Mindi is shopping her closet.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> What kind of popcorn?  Do you make it the old-fashioned way or microwave?  I know air-popped is better for me but it tastes like styrofoam to me.  (Not that I've eaten styrofoam.)  I've read that people do really well managing weight with high-bulk, filling foods like that.  It is a great idea.
> 
> So true about the color wheel.  I wonder how that translates regarding colors near the face.


I eat ready-made popcorn that comes at the grocery store and it's called, "Skinny Pop."  Supposedly it's 39 cal./cup.  I don't know if that's good or bad for popcorn; I just know that there's a chance the amount I stuff self with is slightly  less calories than a Hershey bar.  I have never tried air-popped, we have a small kitchen and never bothered replacing the microwave but that might be an incentive to.  (I do respect your saying it's like styrofoam, I wouldn't want to eat that either).


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Benjamin Moore   Clear skies   at 75 percent strength.   I was selecting colors when it was about 100 degrees out and I wanted something that made me feel cool.
> 
> I didn't see that article.    What is AD?  Weird thing about polished garage floors.   At one point in my career I worked in the twin towers in Century City  LA.   The entire 10 story underground parking garage was buffed *nightly *by a crew.   It gleamed and tires squeaked on it because it was so clean and shiny.   That parking garage was my favorite thing about that building and quite honestly was my favorite thing about that job.


You worked in LA?  So did I,  high school, college, and working.  The Century City area was rather newly built up in the 60s/early 70s, it was a nice area to work in.  I worked in the Civic Center, saving up to go full time to college.


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> That vintage aspect only bothers peeps in our age group. The younger generation thinks vintage is very cool lol!  So wear it and be cool!





Mindi B said:


> That's because young peeps can get away with anything.  On a twenty-something, vintage IS cool.  On me, vintage is. . . chronologically appropriate.    A twenties flapper dress?  Mindi is shopping her closet.


You ladies are cracking me up! I am sure you wear yours beautifully!


----------



## eagle1002us

*@FizzyWater*  -- Fizz, I had a whole response to something you said only it got attached to your post (embedded with your post) that I was quoting.  I don't think my response showed up as it should so here it is:

Fizzy, I think it's fun to nudge the gray weather along by wearing lavender! I remember how pretty the lilacs blooming in the cool gray rainy springs of Buffalo were, when I lived there as a kid.
Thank you for remembering my teal fixation! I was deep into dark blue teal during May and June. That's b/c I had sewn up 3 pieces in a dark teal taffeta, had an HS, my Prussian Bleu kelly, and a couple of necklaces in dark teal and that meant I was totally into OCD happiness. (My philosophy is that it is fun to be really really matchy). 

By early July I was starting to get mentally exhausted by the dark teal fixation so I moved on to Chinese blue, a color I haven't glommed on to for 20 years, but still remember fondly. There is an HS called Bicycles which is an airy pattern featuring a woman in an 1890s bike; the blue border was what I considered a Chinese blue.
If anybody has a precise definition of Chinese blue, I would appreciate it.

One summer I wore nothing but black to work. I'm not goth, but maybe I was a bit steampunk since I also wore Victorian silver jewelry and the black was airy and lightweight, sheer sleeves in a black blouse trimmed with lace, an ankle-length black skirt, etc. (Nobody said said a word about the continuous black but it was fun to feel very Miss Havisham -- except she wore white). What exactly does the term steampuck mean? 

There's been a pale lavender gray that's been around for the last year or so, have you seen that? It's a silvery lavender color, half palest lavender and half pearl gray. Very pretty. I have some fabric to sew up in that color.

I am starting to get fixated on mauve, preferable a brownish-pinky mauve. The thing about getting fixated by colors is that I then have to acquire the accessories and outfit components that_ match exactly. _It's like a treasure hunt to go shopping with an exact color in mind. However, I believe mauve is coming back into style because navy is also and the two go together in an interesting way.
Fizz, here's a p.s. to what I said about matching exactly:  I was at the Kennedy Center yesterday at the tail run of Cabaret, and there were a lot of people.  Got several compliments on my yellow outfit (with HS) and then one person said, "How did you get the colors to match so exactly?"  If we weren't filing out of the theater at the end of the show I would have hugged her.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Funny you say that about letting the wrong things go.  I had a couple of Chanel jackets for sale and Hermes bags.  I decided to keep and alter the jackets and make them more fitted and to my current liking.  I couldn't possibly replace either given what I paid for them at today's prices.  The Hermes I kept for the same reasons.  i decided that I am not a charity and I don't have to give it away.  Things that can't be dealt with like the shoes received the heave ho.  I do have an excellent shoe stretcher and i was able to make some shoes wearable, but only because if was a matter of half a size. When it came down to a whole size, they had to go.  I also find that sometimes looking at bloggers or magazines gives me ideas on how to formulate new outfits from what I have.  I think i fall into a rut sometimes and have to think outside the box to get new looks that make a garment more interesting to me.


ITA, GK.  
I keep scrapbooks of editorial pieces from US, UK and Paris fashion magazines just for inspiration.  I download stuff from the web and of course tpf for the same reason.  I do purge stuff from the scrapbooks b/c they're like any fashion report, they can get dated (i.e, what was I thinking?).  But these reports are so useful for the way lengths and colors change back and forth, and how colors are combined.  Don't "give away" your kellys, I was doing that with the HS I've sold and so quit selling.  I've put energy into trying new combos of [seemingly outdated] scarves and clothing to (as Tim Gunn says on Project Runway) _make it work_!  

I need to acquire a shoe stretcher for the same reason, to go up half a size.  Can you recommend one?

Thank you *@Croisette7* for posting these monochromatic teal ensembles, they are lovely and I'm printing them out.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> That's because young peeps can get away with anything.  On a twenty-something, vintage IS cool.  On me, vintage is. . . chronologically appropriate.    A twenties flapper dress?  Mindi is shopping her closet.


I know what you mean but vintage jewelry or bags do work.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Help!! What does one wear to a work-related outing to an afternoon Major League Baseball game held at an outdoor stadium?
> 
> It's for a work-related event, but in a very business casual industry - the men all seem to wear jeans and corporate logoed knit shirts. Bleh. The women dress up a bit more, but we are still talking BR / Vince / Hugo Boss at the most.
> 
> It's too hot to wear jeans, I don't have any baseball Ts (it's not my home team, or my home stadium) - I was thinking shorts + tshirt + comfy sandals? I have to pack light, and there are already 3 sets of day + evening events to dress.


Shorts are fine, cropped pants would be ever so slightly more dressed.  But shorts are fine.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> By early July I was starting to get mentally exhausted by the dark teal fixation so I moved on to Chinese blue, a color I haven't glommed on to for 20 years, but still remember fondly. There is an HS called Bicycles which is an airy pattern featuring a woman in an 1890s bike; the blue border was what I considered a Chinese blue.
> If anybody has a precise definition of Chinese blue, I would appreciate it..



This link is to a very cool color chart.  It does not have "Chinese blue" as a label, but what comes to mind for me with that color name is closest to what this chart calls  "azure".   Is that close to what you have in mind?  I suppose with the internet that color probably looks different to everyone based on their computer screens.

http://truebluemeandyou.com/post/96...&utm_source=pinterest.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Edit:  I stand corrected.  Miriam Webster thinks Chinese blue is "cobalt".   You would think I would know that since I have a set of blue Chinese patterned dishes.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I know what you mean but vintage jewelry or bags do work.


Here's an art nouveau tooled leather bag from around 1910, maybe earlier.  These are on ebay.   I got one once, it was fun to carry around, at least for a while.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> Here's an art nouveau tooled leather bag from around 1910, maybe earlier.  These are on ebay.   I got one once, it was fun to carry around, at least for a while.


What an interesting bag!  Why can't you wear this now. Brown and rusts are big for fall and it would be perfect  

Straw bags have been in style this summer. I went shopping in my closet and found a super pretty MiuMiu from  about 10 years ago and wearing it again.   Pulled out a vintage Enid Collins of Texas too.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> I eat ready-made popcorn that comes at the grocery store and it's called, "Skinny Pop."  Supposedly it's 39 cal./cup.  I don't know if that's good or bad for popcorn; I just know that there's a chance the amount I stuff self with is slightly  less calories than a Hershey bar.  I have never tried air-popped, we have a small kitchen and never bothered replacing the microwave but that might be an incentive to.  (I do respect your saying it's like styrofoam, I wouldn't want to eat that either).



Thanks!  I'll try that!



Genie27 said:


> Help!! What does one wear to a work-related outing to an afternoon Major League Baseball game held at an outdoor stadium?
> 
> It's for a work-related event, but in a very business casual industry - the men all seem to wear jeans and corporate logoed knit shirts. Bleh. The women dress up a bit more, but we are still talking BR / Vince / Hugo Boss at the most.
> 
> It's too hot to wear jeans, I don't have any baseball Ts (it's not my home team, or my home stadium) - I was thinking shorts + tshirt + comfy sandals? I have to pack light, and there are already 3 sets of day + evening events to dress.



Sounds perfect and summery!


----------



## FizzyWater

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you for remembering my teal fixation! I was deep into dark blue teal during May and June. That's b/c I had sewn up 3 pieces in a dark teal taffeta, had an HS, my Prussian Bleu kelly, and a couple of necklaces in dark teal and that meant I was totally into OCD happiness. (My philosophy is that it is fun to be really really matchy).



It sounds very pretty.  For some reason I thought Prussian Blue was more a grayed-out blue.  I must be mentally extrapolating from the name. 

I don't know if my eyes see things weirdly or what, but I frequently see outfits that are not quite matches - that clearly were meant to be.  It's hard, of course, because things match under one light and not another, but it bugs me, which is one reason I'm scared of color.  I've learned to mostly ignore non-matching blacks, because then I'd never leave the house. 



eagle1002us said:


> One summer I wore nothing but black to work. I'm not goth, but maybe I was a bit steampunk since I also wore Victorian silver jewelry and the black was airy and lightweight, sheer sleeves in a black blouse trimmed with lace, an ankle-length black skirt, etc. (Nobody said said a word about the continuous black but it was fun to feel very Miss Havisham -- except she wore white). What exactly does the term steampuck mean?



That also sounds lovely, and nice and summery.  I learned a while ago that long skirts (especially broomstick skirts, remember those?) and rolling office chairs are a bad combination for me, though.  If I was lucky I ended up with the waist around my knees until I could grab it.  If not I ended up sitting on the floor unwinding the fabric from the wheel casings... 

Steampunk is kind of an alternate history, revisioning the Victorian age with clockwork-based high technology instead of transistor-based.  A seminal book was probably Neal Stephenson's A Diamond Age, and another the comic book Girl Genius.  It's kind of based on penny dreadfuls, with swashbuckling adventures swinging from zeppelins and the like.  So if you're into it you build a whole mad-scientist/explorer/secret-spy persona.  It can be a bit problematic regarding class, race, and gender issues, which some people address, but I'm not into the scene so I don't know how effectively.  But it has pretty pretty clothes.

Otherwise known as "goths discover brown".



eagle1002us said:


> There's been a pale lavender gray that's been around for the last year or so, have you seen that? It's a silvery lavender color, half palest lavender and half pearl gray. Very pretty. I have some fabric to sew up in that color.



Ooh, sounds lovely!  May I see an example?



eagle1002us said:


> Fizz, here's a p.s. to what I said about matching exactly:  I was at the Kennedy Center yesterday at the tail run of Cabaret, and there were a lot of people.  Got several compliments on my yellow outfit (with HS) and then one person said, "How did you get the colors to match so exactly?"  If we weren't filing out of the theater at the end of the show I would have hugged her.



I saw the picture!  Amazing!


----------



## FizzyWater

prepster said:


> Thanks!  I'll try that!



I also like this recipe, which always works and is really easy:  http://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/perfect_popcorn/


----------



## FizzyWater

nicole0612 said:


> I guess you are in Hamburg! I am kind of in shock that it is more grey than Seattle! With climate change Seattle is getting more Portland-like in the winter recently...good/bad thing... (feels warmer, less grey, harder rain vs constant cold and light drizzle).



Yes, it's reeeeally gray here.  My first couple of winters it snowed a lot, which helps because sunlight reflects off the white and everything is brighter, but the gray just persists forever into spring.  And it's 5 degrees further north, so the sun's only up from 8 to 4 in deep winter.  The weather's otherwise east-coast-y - hot and humid in the summer, freezing and dry in the winter.  

I love it here, but not for the weather.


----------



## Mindi B

"Steampunk: Goths discover brown."

Fizzy, this is perfect.


----------



## prepster

FizzyWater said:


> I also like this recipe, which always works and is really easy:  http://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/perfect_popcorn/



This is genius.  I'm going to try it tonight.  As long as we're on a popcorn thing here, I'll share a secret recipe for killer good caramel corn.  It is NOT by any stretch of the imagination healthy but when you are craving something both gooey and crunchy and sweet, it's perfect.  Just sayin.  Pop a bunch of popcorn (don't use microwave popcorn), and dump it into a plain standard brown paper grocery bag.  Microwave 1 stick of butter, 1 cup of brown sugar and 1/2 cup of Karo syrup in a pyrex measuring cup for 2 minutes.  Pour it over the corn in your bag.  Shake it well.  Microwave the whole thing one minute and shake again, microwave one minute and shake, and microwave it one more time and shake.  You can pour it into a bowl and eat it like a civilized person, or just stick your head in the bag and eat it that way.  (Just kidding.  This bag is not a toy.)


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> This is genius.  I'm going to try it tonight.  As long as we're on a popcorn thing here, I'll share a secret recipe for killer good caramel corn.  It is NOT by any stretch of the imagination healthy but when you are craving something both gooey and crunchy and sweet, it's perfect.  Just sayin.  Pop a bunch of popcorn (don't use microwave popcorn), and dump it into a plain standard brown paper grocery bag.  Microwave* 1 stick of butter, 1 cup of brown sugar and 1/2 cup of Karo syrup* in a pyrex measuring cup for 2 minutes.  Pour it over the corn in your bag.  Shake it well.  Microwave the whole thing one minute and shake again, microwave one minute and shake, and microwave it one more time and shake.  You can pour it into a bowl and eat it like a civilized person, or just stick your head in the bag and eat it that way.  (Just kidding.  This bag is not a toy.)



I have a recipe for artichoke dip that I call "the artery clogger".   Your recipe should be called "the diabetes creator."


----------



## gracekelly

I think vintage is the point of view of the owner/beholder.  Some say a piece has to be 20 years old to be vintage.  I mentioned upthread that I had pulled out some older pieces to use this summer.  Here is an Enid Collins of Texas bag from the early 60's.  They are now considered very collectible.


----------



## nicole0612

FizzyWater said:


> It sounds very pretty.  For some reason I thought Prussian Blue was more a grayed-out blue.  I must be mentally extrapolating from the name.
> 
> I don't know if my eyes see things weirdly or what, but I frequently see outfits that are not quite matches - that clearly were meant to be.  It's hard, of course, because things match under one light and not another, but it bugs me, which is one reason I'm scared of color.  I've learned to mostly ignore non-matching blacks, because then I'd never leave the house.
> 
> 
> 
> That also sounds lovely, and nice and summery.  I learned a while ago that long skirts (especially broomstick skirts, remember those?) and rolling office chairs are a bad combination for me, though.  If I was lucky I ended up with the waist around my knees until I could grab it.  If not I ended up sitting on the floor unwinding the fabric from the wheel casings...
> 
> Steampunk is kind of an alternate history, revisioning the Victorian age with clockwork-based high technology instead of transistor-based.  A seminal book was probably Neal Stephenson's A Diamond Age, and another the comic book Girl Genius.  It's kind of based on penny dreadfuls, with swashbuckling adventures swinging from zeppelins and the like.  So if you're into it you build a whole mad-scientist/explorer/secret-spy persona.  It can be a bit problematic regarding class, race, and gender issues, which some people address, but I'm not into the scene so I don't know how effectively.  But it has pretty pretty clothes.
> 
> Otherwise known as "goths discover brown".
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, sounds lovely!  May I see an example?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the picture!  Amazing!



"But it has pretty pretty clothes...Otherwise known as "goths discover brown".
How much do I love this quote!?!
I agree with everything you said, but you said it in such an entertaining way 
I would be into steampunk clothing and accessories, but it's just a little too costumey for me, luckily many designers are incorporating steampunk-type elements into their clothing in recent collections (Victorian type blouses etc) and of course Alexander McQueen.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> I think vintage is the point of view of the owner/beholder.  Some say a piece has to be 20 years old to be vintage.  I mentioned upthread that I had pulled out some older pieces to use this summer.  Here is an Enid Collins of Texas bag from the early 60's.  They are now considered very collectible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788587
> View attachment 3788590


This is pretty!


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> This is pretty!


Thanks!  I am in awe of the glue she used lol!  After 55+ years all the jewels are intact and well fastened onto the linen.  They were hand painted as well.  It has a wood base so it is a little heavier than you might expect.


----------



## gracekelly

This one is only 10-12 years old, but it is hot again as a straw bag.  I just love it and it matches the buttons on the sale white Chanel jacket that I picked up a few weeks ago.  I find that to be rather amusing.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Hmmm, I am seeing a theme here about wood handles on a bag....


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> ITA, GK.
> I keep scrapbooks of editorial pieces from US, UK and Paris fashion magazines just for inspiration.  I download stuff from the web and of course tpf for the same reason.  I do purge stuff from the scrapbooks b/c they're like any fashion report, they can get dated (i.e, what was I thinking?).  But these reports are so useful for the way lengths and colors change back and forth, and how colors are combined.  Don't "give away" your kellys, I was doing that with the HS I've sold and so quit selling.  I've put energy into trying new combos of [seemingly outdated] scarves and clothing to (as Tim Gunn says on Project Runway) _make it work_!
> 
> I need to acquire a shoe stretcher for the same reason, to go up half a size.  Can you recommend one?
> 
> Thank you *@Croisette7* for posting these monochromatic teal ensembles, they are lovely and I'm printing them out.


The shoe stretcher is made by Dunkleman, London.  I bought them on amazon,com


----------



## prepster

gracekelly said:


> This one is only 10-12 years old, but it is hot again as a straw bag.  I just love it and it matches the buttons on the sale white Chanel jacket that I picked up a few weeks ago.  I find that to be rather amusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788603
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I am seeing a theme here about wood handles on a bag....



Lol!  How I miss the 80's!  They heyday of prep.    These are new versions of the Bermuda bag that were available at one point on Mark & Graham.  The monograms!  Sadly, I just don't think I can pull it off anymore.  Lol!  Isn't there some rule about how if you lived through the trend the first time you're too old to do it again?


----------



## Scarf and Glove

gracekelly said:


> What an interesting bag!  Why can't you wear this now. Brown and rusts are big for fall and it would be perfect
> 
> Straw bags have been in style this summer. I went shopping in my closet and found a super pretty MiuMiu from  about 10 years ago and wearing it again.   Pulled out a vintage Enid Collins of Texas too.


Yea for vintage Enid Collins-- love mine!!! So different & unique-


----------



## Scarf and Glove

gracekelly said:


> I think vintage is the point of view of the owner/beholder.  Some say a piece has to be 20 years old to be vintage.  I mentioned upthread that I had pulled out some older pieces to use this summer.  Here is an Enid Collins of Texas bag from the early 60's.  They are now considered very collectible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788587
> View attachment 3788590


Lovely!! Do you have any of the wooden box ones from the 60s/70s?


----------



## gracekelly

Scarf and Glove said:


> Lovely!! Do you have any of the wooden box ones from the 60s/70s?


No, I don't.  I have a vague memory that my mother had one.  The box ones were the first ones she made,


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> Lol!  How I miss the 80's!  They heyday of prep.    These are new versions of the Bermuda bag that were available at one point on Mark & Graham.  The monograms!  Sadly, I just don't think I can pull it off anymore.  Lol!  Isn't there some rule about how if you lived through the trend the first time you're too old to do it again?
> 
> View attachment 3788658


I had a friend in college who wore one of these all the time.  I don't see why you can't wear it.  It is a classic like a Kelly!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

gracekelly said:


> No, I don't.  I have a vague memory that my mother had one.  The box ones were the first ones she made,


 The boxes are the ones I have- I should carry them, but I have such dear memories ❤️ and I'm afraid something will happen to them if I carry -- but they make me smile when I see them in my closet


----------



## gracekelly

Scarf and Glove said:


> The boxes are the ones I have- I should carry them, but I have such dear memories ❤️ and I'm afraid something will happen to them if I carry -- but they make me smile when I see them in my closet


I understand your feelings, and I relate to them very well, but I have decided that there is no point in having something and not using it.  It something happens to it, it happens.  I think they are much sturdier than you realize.  They have been  with us a long time and  mine is still in pristine condition.  Worse case if something falls off, you glue it back.  Even if lost, there is so much going on in the designs, it won't be missed.


----------



## mistikat

FizzyWater said:


> I also like this recipe, which always works and is really easy:  http://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/perfect_popcorn/



I'm not sure Cafe folks are aware of the Chat recipes that were compiled a few years ago; the link is here.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> What an interesting bag!  Why can't you wear this now. Brown and rusts are big for fall and it would be perfect
> 
> Straw bags have been in style this summer. I went shopping in my closet and found a super pretty MiuMiu from  about 10 years ago and wearing it again.   Pulled out a vintage Enid Collins of Texas too.


GK, the art nouveau bags hold very little.   They hold far less than a constance.  They are about 7 inchs by not very many inches and they are hard to get open.   I think they were meant for a handkerchief, some "mad money" and maybe a key and a couple of calling cards.   They would easily accommodate a smart phone and very little else.  I carried one of these bags to a gathering and I couldn't get the darn thing open or was it closed?  They open by a turnlock but it has a little doo-dad to secure it.   The doo-dad's the problem.  Also, they're not very noticeable, being small and having quiet colors.
But I like tooled leather and eventually, I figure I'll find a bag that's a reasonable size. Because, you're right, tooled leather would look cool with some autumnal tweeds.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I think vintage is the point of view of the owner/beholder.  Some say a piece has to be 20 years old to be vintage.  I mentioned upthread that I had pulled out some older pieces to use this summer.  Here is an Enid Collins of Texas bag from the early 60's.  They are now considered very collectible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788587
> View attachment 3788590


I'm glad Dolce & Gabbana among others have flowery decorated bags.   Your bag fits right into the spectrum of decorated bags and looks like it would be fun to carry.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> "But it has pretty pretty clothes...Otherwise known as "goths discover brown".
> How much do I love this quote!?!
> I agree with everything you said, but you said it in such an entertaining way
> I would be into steampunk clothing and accessories, but it's just a little too costumey for me, luckily many designers are incorporating steampunk-type elements into their clothing in recent collections (Victorian type blouses etc) and of course Alexander McQueen.


I love victorian frills, hatty-hats, and long skirts.


----------



## eagle1002us

FizzyWater said:


> It sounds very pretty.  For some reason I thought Prussian Blue was more a grayed-out blue.  I must be mentally extrapolating from the name.
> 
> I don't know if my eyes see things weirdly or what, but I frequently see outfits that are not quite matches - that clearly were meant to be.  It's hard, of course, because things match under one light and not another, but it bugs me, which is one reason I'm scared of color.  I've learned to mostly ignore non-matching blacks, because then I'd never leave the house.
> 
> 
> 
> That also sounds lovely, and nice and summery.  I learned a while ago that long skirts (especially broomstick skirts, remember those?) and rolling office chairs are a bad combination for me, though.  If I was lucky I ended up with the waist around my knees until I could grab it.  If not I ended up sitting on the floor unwinding the fabric from the wheel casings...
> 
> Steampunk is kind of an alternate history, revisioning the Victorian age with clockwork-based high technology instead of transistor-based.  A seminal book was probably Neal Stephenson's A Diamond Age, and another the comic book Girl Genius.  It's kind of based on penny dreadfuls, with swashbuckling adventures swinging from zeppelins and the like.  So if you're into it you build a whole mad-scientist/explorer/secret-spy persona.  It can be a bit problematic regarding class, race, and gender issues, which some people address, but I'm not into the scene so I don't know how effectively.  But it has pretty pretty clothes.
> 
> Otherwise known as "goths discover brown".
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, sounds lovely!  May I see an example?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the picture!  Amazing!


Thanks for your reply, Fizzy!   

There was a discussion not long ago in this thread about the difference between teal and petrole.   I don't think of teal as a grayed color but I have a petrole HS and it's definitely a deep grayed blue.   Does not combine well with a teal outfit  bc it's too grayed.  It's almost like a deep blue spruce color.   But others here consider petrole to be a teal color and I am certain they have evidence to prove it!  But then, there's also Mallard, Duck, Colvert . . . however, Petrole seems to be used by H as a scarf color.

I remember broomstick skirts -- they were fun to wear, girly and swirly.  My 140 cm plume silk is now my current hazardous item b/c it can hang to the floor when I'm sitting in my office chair.  If I roll too much I could flame out like Isadora Duncan.  

I didn't think that as a rule cities in Germany got hot humid summers.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> This one is only 10-12 years old, but it is hot again as a straw bag.  I just love it and it matches the buttons on the sale white Chanel jacket that I picked up a few weeks ago.  I find that to be rather amusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788603
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I am seeing a theme here about wood handles on a bag....


The circular handle has been brought back, I see some on fall purses.   Wear the straw bag in good health, GK.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> GK, the art nouveau bags hold very little.   They hold far less than a constance.  They are about 7 inchs by not very many inches and they are hard to get open.   I think they were meant for a handkerchief, some "mad money" and maybe a key and a couple of calling cards.   They would easily accommodate a smart phone and very little else.  I carried one of these bags to a gathering and I couldn't get the darn thing open or was it closed?  They open by a turnlock but it has a little doo-dad to secure it.   The doo-dad's the problem.  Also, they're not very noticeable, being small and having quiet colors.
> But I like tooled leather and eventually, I figure I'll find a bag that's a reasonable size. Because, you're right, tooled leather would look cool with some autumnal tweeds.



I wonder why more designers don't incorporate tooled leather into their Fall designs.  Maybe few craftsmen train to do it anymore.


----------



## chaneljewel

mistikat said:


> I'm not sure Cafe folks are aware of the Chat recipes that were compiled a few years ago; the link is here.


I've used these many times!!


----------



## bunnycat

prepster said:


> Lol!  How I miss the 80's!  They heyday of prep.    These are new versions of the Bermuda bag that were available at one point on Mark & Graham.  The monograms!  Sadly, I just don't think I can pull it off anymore.  Lol!  Isn't there some rule about how if you lived through the trend the first time you're too old to do it again?
> 
> View attachment 3788658



LOL- that may be true prepster! (maybe) But I think its certainly possible to select a few bits inspired from the time that can work.

I remember the first time around (80's) and the ruffles (recall Gunne Sax, leg-o-mutton sleeves and inset lace bodices- oh lawdy!). I can't even look at this iteration of those ideas without serious eyerolls, and I would look so stupid if I tried to wear them. However, I did just buy a Topshop assymetric cut white shirt with a big sash and collar that buttons up on the side that I think is kind of cool (and also reminds me of the 80's punk in a way....) but the lines are very clean-no ruffles.  Then I saw some recent pics of fashion bloggers wearing stirrup pants and I was like "nope, it wasn't comfortable las time either". For contrast, I do still have a pair of MC Hammer-ish pants I wear for tango dancing that I think look nice, but I've always liked harem style pants and have several modern versions by Free People.


----------



## FizzyWater

mistikat said:


> I'm not sure Cafe folks are aware of the Chat recipes that were compiled a few years ago; the link is here.



Ooh, no I was not!  Thank you!


----------



## FizzyWater

eagle1002us said:


> Thanks for your reply, Fizzy!
> 
> I didn't think that as a rule cities in Germany got hot humid summers.



I didn't either, until I got here.  I thought the issue here was just moisture coming off the North Sea, but Bamberg in the south was pretty miserable this summer too.  I'm so used to drought in the summer I was worried about watering the garden - my BF had to sit me down in front of a precipitation chart.  It's a straight line for the whole year!  It's just that in winter it's drizzle and summer it's evening thunderstorms.  Which is ok, I like thunderstorms.  

I shouldn't complain this year though, it's just nicely warm.  I am only sad about the tomatoes.  I finally got to the garden yesterday after too long, and the 2! remaining (of 40) are exactly the same size as when I planted them out... May 1.


----------



## FizzyWater

Mindi B said:


> "Steampunk: Goths discover brown."
> 
> Fizzy, this is perfect.





nicole0612 said:


> "But it has pretty pretty clothes...Otherwise known as "goths discover brown".
> How much do I love this quote!?!



Thanks for the love, but it was ruthlessly stolen from someone.  Jilli at Gothic Charm School, I think.  



nicole0612 said:


> I would be into steampunk clothing and accessories, but it's just a little too costumey for me, luckily many designers are incorporating steampunk-type elements into their clothing in recent collections (Victorian type blouses etc) and of course Alexander McQueen.



...sigh, Alexander McQueen... I can't afford much of his stuff, but his magpie scarf has been with me everywhere:  https://shop.mitchellstores.com/products/996565-alexander-mcqueen-scarves

Searching for that picture tells me he did another magpie scarf, that's sold out most places.  Doom!


----------



## cremel

gracekelly said:


> I think vintage is the point of view of the owner/beholder.  Some say a piece has to be 20 years old to be vintage.  I mentioned upthread that I had pulled out some older pieces to use this summer.  Here is an Enid Collins of Texas bag from the early 60's.  They are now considered very collectible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788587
> View attachment 3788590



Very pretty GC! Love these eye candies you posted![emoji173]️


----------



## gracekelly

cremel said:


> Very pretty GC! Love these eye candies you posted![emoji173]️


lol!  Thanks!  I seem to be in a vintage hunting phase in my closet.  I pulled out my Roberta di Camerino velvet bag too.  It is from the 60's and i purchased it preloved several years ago.  Velvet is the big trend for Fall  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I wish I had more brown in my closet 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I recall going into the Camerino boutique in Venice many years ago and passed on a bag that I thought was too expensive.  Big mistake!


----------



## Mindi B

FizzyWater said:


> Thanks for the love, but it was ruthlessly stolen from someone.  Jilli at Gothic Charm School, I think.



"Good writers borrow; great writers steal." (Stolen from T.S. Eliot)


----------



## lulilu

gracekelly said:


> lol!  Thanks!  I seem to be in a vintage hunting phase in my closet.  I pulled out my Roberta di Camerino velvet bag too.  It is from the 60's and i purchased it preloved several years ago.  Velvet is the big trend for Fall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3789563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had more brown in my closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3789561
> 
> 
> I recall going into the Camerino boutique in Venice many years ago and passed on a bag that I thought was too expensive.  Big mistake!



I think we'd all love a tour of GK's closet, which must be enormous.


----------



## mistikat

I can attest to the fact that GK has great style - always chic and well put together.


----------



## lulilu

mistikat said:


> I can attest to the fact that GK has great style - always chic and well put together.



I have no doubt.    She is a wealth of fashion knowledge as well.  I am jealous of the treasures she pulls from her closet.


----------



## Mindi B

Okay, that's it.  I am in need of inspiration and distraction. I declare a meeting in gk's closet.  I'll bring canapés (specifically, pigs in blankets).  Who's bringing the champers?


----------



## mistikat

I'm in. Just as long as no one brings lawn shrimp.


----------



## gracekelly

Oh ladies, you make me blush!  You are all very kind and I will say that the advantage of age and having seen many things come and go will make anyone seem stylish.  I will  always have my country hoe down long dress on my French honeymoon to bring me back to earth and remind me of a very bad fashion moment lol!  My mother had excellent taste and always dressed well even at the end of her days and she would be happy to hear your opinions.

I know that Mistikat has a Camerino and I vote that she bring her out for show and tell as well!


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> I'm in. Just as long as no one brings lawn shrimp.


I think the lawn shrimp have finally been consumed by the carpet! lol!


----------



## Mindi B

But, you know, when you dip them lawn shrimp in that cocktail sauce--that's good eatin'!


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> But, you know, when you dip them lawn shrimp in that cocktail sauce--that's good eatin'!


hahahahahaha!  I got the DH to try that and he said no bueno


----------



## mistikat

We are bag twins except my coloration is the reverse of yours though mine is not vintage. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 . This reminds me this bag needs to see some use!


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> We are bag twins except my coloration is the reverse of yours though mine is not vintage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3789876
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This reminds me this bag needs to see some use!


Gorgeous!   Have to say that I would have gotten more use with your colors.


----------



## mistikat

Sad to say this has had hardly any use, but now you've encouraged me to take it out in the fall.


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> Sad to say this has had hardly any use, but now you've encouraged me to take it out in the fall.


The quality of the velvet is much nicer than what is out there now.  It makes more sense to me to have velvet in a bag than in a shoe *said she who just bought a pair of velvet shoes* 
I did a closet hunt today and came up with 3 jackets I can wear it with.  Yay!


----------



## mistikat

I'm shopping my own stash where makeup is concerned; haven't worked my way to the clothes closet quite yet!


----------



## Mindi B

Speaking of shoes made of impractical materials--For fall I am seeing not only velvet but satin shoes and boots.  Now, if one has a  car and driver at one's disposal, okay.  But if one either has to drive, or to take more than two steps outdoors (or unless one wants to wear boots, cart around one's shoes, and change footwear in the foyer), these seem entirely impractical.
But, alas, I am old, so I probably just don't get it.
I own a pair of velvet ankle boots from last season that never saw the light of day. 
Also, satin sneakers.  I own some.  I need an intervention.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> Speaking of shoes made of impractical materials--For fall I am seeing not only velvet but satin shoes and boots.  Now, if one has a  car and driver at one's disposal, okay.  But if one either has to drive, or to take more than two steps outdoors (or unless one wants to wear boots, cart around one's shoes, and change footwear in the foyer), these seem entirely impractical.
> But, alas, I am old, so I probably just don't get it.
> I own a pair of velvet ankle boots from last season that never saw the light of day.
> Also, satin sneakers.  I own some.  I need an intervention.


You are so right!  It is stupid and impractical unless you travel around in your own personal plastic bubble or live in a place where it doesn't rain most of the time, like I do.  I have the Chanel slings in gray flannel fabric with a black velvet toe.  I wore them a lot!  Even i am surprised.   Still, I am having second thoughts about keeping these new ones.  I have not Scotchguarded anything either.

I will say that when I wore them out during the day and was driving myself, I did wear a different shoe to drive in.  I am a master at the heel scrape and scuff so I was careful.


----------



## mistikat

My favourite impractical shoe is the peep toe bootie for winter. Unless you live somewhere where there is no winter. In which case, booties are superfluous, generally.


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> My favourite impractical shoe is the peep toe bootie for winter. Unless you live somewhere where there is no winter. In which case, booties are superfluous, generally.


Ha!  In California they wear boots 365 and they wear Uggs in summer!


----------



## lulilu

I always have found California fashion confusing.  There are photos of mothers in leather jackets dragging along a kid in a sundress -- is it hot or cold?


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Speaking of shoes made of impractical materials--For fall I am seeing not only velvet but satin shoes and boots.  Now, if one has a  car and driver at one's disposal, okay.  But if one either has to drive, or to take more than two steps outdoors (or unless one wants to wear boots, cart around one's shoes, and change footwear in the foyer), these seem entirely impractical.
> But, alas, I am old, so I probably just don't get it.
> I own a pair of velvet ankle boots from last season that never saw the light of day.
> Also, satin sneakers.  I own some.  I need an intervention.


It's always the ones who are the most quiet about their wardrobes who have the things nobody else has.


----------



## cremel

GK look what you made me do. [emoji3] I went to check out all sorts colorful circular handle bags.


----------



## gracekelly

cremel said:


> GK look what you made me do. [emoji3] I went to check out all sorts colorful circular handle bags.
> View attachment 3789985
> 
> View attachment 3789986
> 
> View attachment 3789987
> 
> View attachment 3789988


I love Gucci bamboo handles!  They are so cool and fun to carry!  Here is a tote I have.  I have to pull out the bags tomorrow.


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> I always have found California fashion confusing.  There are photos of mothers in leather jackets dragging along a kid in a sundress -- is it hot or cold?


I know.  It mystifies me too.  I see this all the time.  My favorite is the sundress with the Ugg boots.


----------



## nicole0612

FizzyWater said:


> Thanks for the love, but it was ruthlessly stolen from someone.  Jilli at Gothic Charm School, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...sigh, Alexander McQueen... I can't afford much of his stuff, but his magpie scarf has been with me everywhere:  https://shop.mitchellstores.com/products/996565-alexander-mcqueen-scarves
> 
> Searching for that picture tells me he did another magpie scarf, that's sold out most places.  Doom!



That scarf is lovely.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> Oh ladies, you make me blush!  You are all very kind and I will say that the advantage of age and having seen many things come and go will make anyone seem stylish.  I will  always have my country hoe down long dress on my French honeymoon to bring me back to earth and remind me of a very bad fashion moment lol!  My mother had excellent taste and always dressed well even at the end of her days and she would be happy to hear your opinions.
> 
> I know that Mistikat has a Camerino and I vote that she bring her out for show and tell as well!



I would love to see your French country wedding dress when we visit your closet [emoji4]


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> You are so right!  It is stupid and impractical unless you travel around in your own personal plastic bubble or live in a place where it doesn't rain most of the time, like I do.  I have the Chanel slings in gray flannel fabric with a black velvet toe.  I wore them a lot!  Even i am surprised.   Still, I am having second thoughts about keeping these new ones.  I have not Scotchguarded anything either.
> 
> I will say that when I wore them out during the day and was driving myself, I did wear a different shoe to drive in.  I am a master at the heel scrape and scuff so I was careful.



Do you keep driving shoes in the car? I used to think that driving shoes were so ugly and flimsy looking before I relived why they are called driving shoes. I have emergency driving shoes in the car, but usually just rely on the  usual method (= forgetting that I have them and ruining the heels of my nice shoes).


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> GK look what you made me do. [emoji3] I went to check out all sorts colorful circular handle bags.
> View attachment 3789985
> 
> View attachment 3789986
> 
> View attachment 3789987
> 
> View attachment 3789988



Haha please don't get the snake one!
Though your sons would probably love it


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> Haha please don't get the snake one!
> Though your sons would probably love it



I am not a fan of snakes, so...right you are! [emoji3]


----------



## chicinthecity777

cremel said:


> GK look what you made me do. [emoji3] I went to check out all sorts colorful circular handle bags.
> View attachment 3789985
> 
> View attachment 3789986
> 
> View attachment 3789987
> 
> View attachment 3789988





gracekelly said:


> I love Gucci bamboo handles!  They are so cool and fun to carry!  Here is a tote I have.  I have to pull out the bags tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3789997


Another fan of Gucci bamboo handles! I grabbed my Gucci bamboo shopper during the sale a few years ago and I felt so lucky! The bamboo is so iconic!


----------



## FizzyWater

gracekelly said:


> lol!  Thanks!  I seem to be in a vintage hunting phase in my closet.  I pulled out my Roberta di Camerino velvet bag too.  It is from the 60's and i purchased it preloved several years ago.  Velvet is the big trend for Fall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3789563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had more brown in my closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3789561
> 
> 
> I recall going into the Camerino boutique in Venice many years ago and passed on a bag that I thought was too expensive.  Big mistake!





mistikat said:


> We are bag twins except my coloration is the reverse of yours though mine is not vintage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3789876
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This reminds me this bag needs to see some use!



That vintage red velvet!


----------



## Mindi B

eagle1002us said:


> It's always the ones who are the most quiet about their wardrobes who have the things nobody else has.



Silence=shame in my case, eagle!


----------



## Mindi B

I have been ogling some of the new Gucci bamboo-handled styles for over a year.  I can't quite bring myself to pull the trigger, but I do want one!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> I have been ogling some of the new Gucci bamboo-handled styles for over a year.  I can't quite bring myself to pull the trigger, but I do want one!


I have the bamboo shopper and I am content for now. The new bamboo top handle bags are super cute but I will have very limited use of them.


----------



## Cordeliere

lulilu said:


> I always have found California fashion confusing.  There are photos of mothers in leather jackets dragging along a kid in a sundress --* is it hot or cold?*



Yes.
Both.
It is hot in the sun and cold in the shade because of the breeze.
And in the fall when the days are crystal clear and the humidity is extremely low, there are big intra day temperature swings.  It can be 75-80 in the afternoon and  50 in the evening after the sun goes down.

And I forgot to mention the micro climates.   A number of CA cities are ringed by mountains.  Temperatures are mild at the beach, hot in the low inland valleys, and cool in the mountains.  There is an inland valley in San Diego that grows oranges and avocados.   Twenty miles further inland, the altitude is 4220 feet and they grow apples.  It is like Florida and Washington state being 20 miles apart.


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> I always have found California fashion confusing.  There are photos of mothers in leather jackets dragging along a kid in a sundress -- is it hot or cold?





Cordeliere said:


> Yes.
> Both.
> It is hot in the sun and cold in the shade because of the breeze.
> And in the fall when the days are crystal clear and the humidity is extremely low, there are big intra day temperature swings.  It can be 75-80 in the afternoon and  50 in the evening after the sun goes down.
> 
> And I forgot to mention the micro climates.   A number of CA cities are ringed by mountains.  Temperatures are mild at the beach, hot in the low inland valleys, and cool in the mountains.  There is an inland valley in San Diego that grows oranges and avocados.   Twenty miles further inland, the altitude is 4220 feet and they grow apples.  It is like Florida and Washington state being 20 miles apart.


I think *lulilu*'s point might have been missed a bit. The way I read it is that she meant why were the mothers dressing in different seasons from the babies. Not that she was confused by why one was dressed in different season oneself.


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> Yes.
> Both.
> It is hot in the sun and cold in the shade because of the breeze.
> And in the fall when the days are crystal clear and the humidity is extremely low, there are big intra day temperature swings.  It can be 75-80 in the afternoon and  50 in the evening after the sun goes down.
> 
> And I forgot to mention the micro climates.   A number of CA cities are ringed by mountains.  Temperatures are mild at the beach, hot in the low inland valleys, and cool in the mountains.  There is an inland valley in San Diego that grows oranges and avocados.   Twenty miles further inland, the altitude is 4220 feet and they grow apples.  It is like Florida and Washington state being 20 miles apart.


This sounds like my idea of heaven.


----------



## scarf1

Thought chatsers would enjoy this...
http://mymodernmet.com/pigeon-shoes-diy/#.WSjSWZSalh4.twitter
Pigeon shoes.


----------



## Mindi B

Those are AWESOME.


----------



## Hat Trick

scarf1 said:


> Thought chatsers would enjoy this...
> http://mymodernmet.com/pigeon-shoes-diy/#.WSjSWZSalh4.twitter
> Pigeon shoes.
> View attachment 3790364



ROTFL!
Those are so lifelike that you could have cats pounce on your feet if you walked through a park wearing them!


----------



## Meta

Hat Trick said:


> ROTFL!
> Those are so lifelike that you could have cats pounce on your feet if you walked through a park wearing them!


Or my LO could be running after it, since he likes to chase after pigeons.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

scarf1 said:


> Thought chatsers would enjoy this...
> http://mymodernmet.com/pigeon-shoes-diy/#.WSjSWZSalh4.twitter
> Pigeon shoes.
> View attachment 3790364


I love these shoes.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> GK look what you made me do. [emoji3] I went to check out all sorts colorful circular handle bags.
> View attachment 3789985
> 
> View attachment 3789986
> 
> View attachment 3789987
> 
> View attachment 3789988


Love the snake flap, cremel!   Especially a snake that looks mild-mannered.


----------



## Cordeliere

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think *lulilu*'s point might have been missed a bit. The way I read it is that she meant why were the mothers dressing in different seasons from the babies. Not that she was confused by why one was dressed in different season oneself.



That may be a fashion choice but people can be in different climates when they are 5 feet apart.  If the child is playing in a pleasant sun, the child can be comfortable, but if the mother is sitting on a bench in the shade, she would be freezing.  And people carry clothes to layer up and layer down.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> Love the snake flap, cremel!   Especially a snake that looks mild-mannered.



[emoji1]


----------



## lulilu

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think *lulilu*'s point might have been missed a bit. The way I read it is that she meant why were the mothers dressing in different seasons from the babies. Not that she was confused by why one was dressed in different season oneself.



Yes, I am talking about IG photos of women walking down the street with their children, and each appears to be dressed for different weather, e.g., mom in jeans and leather jacket and kiddie in a sun dress.  It seems to be only
in SoCal.


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> Yes, I am talking about IG photos of women walking down the street with their children, and each appears to be dressed for different weather, e.g., mom in jeans and leather jacket and kiddie in a sun dress.  It seems to be only
> in SoCal.


 I do see this all the time I can't explain it  maybe the mom is dressed for a  colder office environment


----------



## cremel

lulilu said:


> I always have found California fashion confusing.  There are photos of mothers in leather jackets dragging along a kid in a sundress -- is it hot or cold?



Freezing mostly! 

It was one of these windy and chilly summer days. One couple were wearing down jackets and jeans while their infant napping in the stroller with two little legs hanging out in the cold wind! only an onesie for the little one.  [emoji848]


----------



## lulilu

gracekelly said:


> I do see this all the time I can't explain it  maybe the mom is dressed for a  colder office environment





cremel said:


> Freezing mostly!
> 
> It was one of these windy and chilly summer days. One couple were wearing down jackets and jeans while their infant napping in the stroller with two little legs hanging out in the cold wind! only an onesie for the little one.  [emoji848]



At least I am not crazy!    I always enjoy LA weather, but I do tend to go in summer.


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> At least I am not crazy!    I always enjoy LA weather, but I do tend to go in summer.


Actually the best thing I ever saw in parent and child combos was many years ago in Ventura.  A biker couple tattooed and pierced wearing overalls and the two kids were dressed in conventional clothing like they had just gone to Sunday School.  Wish I had a picture to show you.

You are definitely not crazy!  I think the kids are so active that they don't need the extra clothing because their body heat is greater.


----------



## gracekelly

scarf1 said:


> Thought chatsers would enjoy this...
> http://mymodernmet.com/pigeon-shoes-diy/#.WSjSWZSalh4.twitter
> Pigeon shoes.
> View attachment 3790364


Do they leave pigeon poop on the ground?


----------



## gracekelly

I think we need an emoticon for "special snowflake alert."    I can't believe some of the things I read on tPF.  I think I must be living on another planet.


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> I think we need an emoticon for "special snowflake alert."    I can't believe some of the things I read on tPF.  I think I must be living on another planet.



I am howling!! I haven't been on this thread in forever, but I saw your post Gracekelly and I was dying!! 
Snowflake insanity!!! Haha


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles1 said:


> I am howling!! I haven't been on this thread in forever, but I saw your post Gracekelly and I was dying!!
> Snowflake insanity!!! Haha


You have daughters so you would appreciate the thread that is giving me this idea.  I understand parents, especially those who grew up quite poor, who have the great fortune to do extremely well financially in their work life, want their children to have have the nice things that they did  not have when they were growing up, but.....   I think they are on their way to creating self-entitled monsters by giving them too much too soon and then having them associate with children who think the same.  This is why there is the old saying: the first generation makes the money, the second generation spends the money, and the third generation loses the money.  I think that in some cases, it jumps from one to three and poof it is gone,


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> I think we need an emoticon for "special snowflake alert."    I can't believe some of the things I read on tPF.  I think I must be living on another planet.


Couldn't agree more GK!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> I think we need an emoticon for "special snowflake alert."    I can't believe some of the things I read on tPF.  I think I must be living on another planet.



I am lost.  What is the snowflake alert about?


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> I am lost.  What is the snowflake alert about?


Children enabled with luxury goods at too tender an age


----------



## ms piggy

gracekelly said:


> Children enabled with luxury goods at too tender an age



In my part of the world, they are called the strawberry generation, self entitled but easily bruised.


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> Children enabled with luxury goods at too tender an age





ms piggy said:


> In my part of the world, they are called the strawberry generation, self entitled but easily bruised.


It's not just the children though. The adult version of the snowflake syndrome is at epidemic too!


----------



## bunnycat

scarf1 said:


> Thought chatsers would enjoy this...
> http://mymodernmet.com/pigeon-shoes-diy/#.WSjSWZSalh4.twitter
> Pigeon shoes.
> View attachment 3790364



These are hilarious!


----------



## gracekelly

ms piggy said:


> In my part of the world, they are called the strawberry generation, self entitled but easily bruised.


Wow what a perfect description!


----------



## Mindi B

There are whole generations that are being infantilized by a variety of social and cultural forces.  It is a biiiiiiig problem.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> There are whole generations that are being infantilized by a variety of social and cultural forces.  It is a biiiiiiig problem.


They are and parents are the enablers. Give the baby whatever it takes to keep him/her from whining.


----------



## Mindi B

I think there are lots of factors, but parenting must play a significant role, gk.  It seems to me, crabby old lady that I am, that the idea of simple decency--not always putting oneself first, showing appreciation and kindness--you know, just sort of treating other people as you would like to be treated--is going away.  Some of the reasons are sad, like the fact that people fighting just to get through a day really can't be expected to have the energy for etiquette.  Or that in the current zeitgeist, you can be victimized for being, you know, pleasant.  But part of the problem is people failing to value that sort of niceness and seeing compassion as weakness and narcissism as strength.  
Okay, this is NOT appropriate for the Good Times Cafe!
I'm off the soapbox.
Don't report me to the authorities!


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> I am lost.  What is the snowflake alert about?


Thank you, Cordy, for asking that.  I didn't know either.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> I think there are lots of factors, but parenting must play a significant role, gk.  It seems to me, crabby old lady that I am, that the idea of simple decency--not always putting oneself first, showing appreciation and kindness--you know, just sort of treating other people as you would like to be treated--is going away.  Some of the reasons are sad, like the fact that people fighting just to get through a day really can't be expected to have the energy for etiquette.  Or that in the current zeitgeist, you can be victimized for being, you know, pleasant.  But part of the problem is people failing to value that sort of niceness and seeing compassion as weakness and narcissism as strength.
> Okay, this is NOT appropriate for the Good Times Cafe!
> I'm off the soapbox.
> Don't report me to the authorities!


We don't have kids so maybe we know nuttin about nuttin. 
Say at a dinner where people rarely see each other, is it appropriate when an adult is in focused conversation with another adult, is it appropriate for the latter to stop the conv whenever the kid (say 12 years old) bounces over repeatedly every 5 minutes or so interrupting with a question?  It was really hard to carry on a conversation with that sort of interruption.   The parents would have killed me if I complained.  I dunno, maybe this is normal behavior.   

A GF has a 4 year old kid and it's possible to have a really good conv. with her without the kid interrupting and wanting attention every 10 min.  It must be the way she's trained the kid. I don't see her very often so the conversation is important to moi.

Switching back to the first entry, is it ok for 15 year old boys to chew an entire dinner with their mouth open?  That really grossed me out but the parents would have killed me if i said anything. 

Also,


----------



## bunnycat

gracekelly said:


> They are and parents are the enablers. Give the baby whatever it takes to keep him/her from whining.



It's more than just babies. I do think it's become a serious issue with people.  One reason may be we have overall become so isolated in how we exist that it seems to be harder and harder for people to function normally in interactions with others. There's little sense of community, or common tie amongst people and when there is no feeling of community, there's also litle feeling of respect or kindness in how people treat others they don't know. Everyone is, at that point, an outsider.


----------



## gracekelly

I don't have children either, but I do have nieces and nephews.  To be honest I have to always remind myself to ask people how the children are doing, and most of the time, they give a nice short answer and the conversation moves in another direction.  However, there is always someone who thinks that when you ask the question, they have to give a complete recitation of every event, school report, sports award etc.  Get the picture?  Oy!  I had one friend who did this once when I was with my mother and when we finally freed ourselves from her, my mother asked me if this girl realized what a bore she was?  I felt terrible, because the woman was really very nice, just don't get her started about her kids!

Yes, I have been down the road of the children being the center of the universe during social visits.  Those relationships did not last long for me either.


----------



## gracekelly

bunnycat said:


> It's more than just babies. I do think it's become a serious issue with people.  One reason may be we have overall become so isolated in how we exist that it seems to be harder and harder for people to function normally in interactions with others. There's little sense of community, or common tie amongst people and when there is no feeling of community, there's also litle feeling of respect or kindness in how people treat others they don't know. Everyone is, at that point, an outsider.


Yes, and texting, email etc drives us farther and farther from human interaction.


----------



## cremel

gracekelly said:


> You have daughters so you would appreciate the thread that is giving me this idea.  I understand parents, especially those who grew up quite poor, who have the great fortune to do extremely well financially in their work life, want their children to have have the nice things that they did  not have when they were growing up, but.....   I think they are on their way to creating self-entitled monsters by giving them too much too soon and then having them associate with children who think the same.  This is why there is the old saying: the first generation makes the money, the second generation spends the money, and the third generation loses the money.  I think that in some cases, it jumps from one to three and poof it is gone,



Well said GK!! Can't agree with you more.


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> I don't have children either, but I do have nieces and nephews.  To be honest I have to always remind myself to ask people how the children are doing, and most of the time, they give a nice short answer and the conversation moves in another direction.  However, there is always someone who thinks that when you ask the question, they have to give a complete recitation of every event, school report, sports award etc.  Get the picture?  Oy!  I had one friend who did this once when I was with my mother and when we finally freed ourselves from her, my mother asked me if this girl realized what a bore she was?  I felt terrible, because the woman was really very nice, just don't get her started about her kids!
> 
> Yes, I have been down the road of the children being the center of the universe during social visits.  Those relationships did not last long for me either.


GK, I know what you mean about people talking about their children. I don't mind the short answer to quick have an update on them but it would send me to sleep if they start to give a full report. I guess that's what mums' groups are for?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Anybody going on any vacation in August? We won't be going away until September so I need to live through other people's trips!


----------



## chicinthecity777

I finished watching Riviera and apart from the scenery, the story and acting were disappointing. Julia Stiles tried her best but the weak script is letting her down. I blame the writers! I think it's a mild flop and Sky probably won't make any money on it...


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> You have daughters so you would appreciate the thread that is giving me this idea.  I understand parents, especially those who grew up quite poor, who have the great fortune to do extremely well financially in their work life, want their children to have have the nice things that they did  not have when they were growing up, but.....   I think they are on their way to creating self-entitled monsters by giving them too much too soon and then having them associate with children who think the same.  This is why there is the old saying: the first generation makes the money, the second generation spends the money, and the third generation loses the money.  I think that in some cases, it jumps from one to three and poof it is gone,



Oh how I agree with you. We have a son ( who we just dropped off at college yesterday - yikes ) and a daughter who will be a freshman in high school. It is a private school. DS went there too. It is bizarre to see some of the entitlement these children display. 
DH and I know our children are spoiled. Entitled? No way. In fact I point this behavior out to both of my kids. I let them know that if they ever come close to this behavior, I will knock them off their feet fast. Graciousness will get you everywhere in this world. Kindness too. And not saying the word "like" every other moment will make you sound much smarter [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pursecrzy

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Anybody going on any vacation in August? We won't be going away until September so I need to live through other people's trips!



Just got back from a girls weekend in Chicago. It was the first visit for all of us and we agreed it was a city to visit again.


----------



## chicinthecity777

pursecrzy said:


> Just got back from a girls weekend in Chicago. It was the first visit for all of us and we agreed it was a city to visit again.


Lucky you! I have never been to Chicago! I have only watched the film "Chicago". So what are the must see/dos?


----------



## pursecrzy

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Lucky you! I have never been to Chicago! I have only watched the film "Chicago". So what are the must see/dos?



Architectural boat cruise on the river. We did that the morning after we arrived and it gave us a good overview of the city centre. The docent we had was excellent- very knowledgeable and funny.

Millennium Park where the Bean is. There's also a Frank Ghery band shell in the park. The flower beds are gorgeous.

Magnificent Mile shopping area. This was crowded but Oak Street where the high end boutiques are was very pleasant.

I didn't go but some of our group went to the Wills Tower observation areas where you can walk out on clear floors and look down. 

The area we were in, Magnificent Mile, was very clean and safe.


----------



## chicinthecity777

pursecrzy said:


> Architectural boat cruise on the river. We did that the morning after we arrived and it gave us a good overview of the city centre. The docent we had was excellent- very knowledgeable and funny.
> 
> Millennium Park where the Bean is. There's also a Frank Ghery band shell in the park. The flower beds are gorgeous.
> 
> Magnificent Mile shopping area. This was crowded but Oak Street where the high end boutiques are was very pleasant.
> 
> I didn't go but some of our group went to the Wills Tower observation areas where you can walk out on clear floors and look down.
> 
> The area we were in, Magnificent Mile, was very clean and safe.


Sounds fabulous, *pursecrzy*! I love city cruises and I am sure I would enjoyed the one in Chicago. I love seeing a city via it's waterway! Did you buy anything from the shops?


----------



## pursecrzy

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Sounds fabulous, *pursecrzy*! I love city cruises and I am sure I would enjoyed the one in Chicago. I love seeing a city via it's waterway! Did you buy anything from the shops?



Space Shopping 90 cm in the black white orange CW and a BV keychain. That put me at the duty free limit.


----------



## chicinthecity777

pursecrzy said:


> Space Shopping 90 cm in the black white orange CW and a BV keychain. That put me at the duty free limit.


Oh that's the scarf I am waiting for! I am jealous!


----------



## pursecrzy

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Oh that's the scarf I am waiting for! I am jealous!



That was at the top of my list along with a CSGM of the horse sketches in the black cream CW. I forget the name. I also looked at the CSGM bandanas. I really need to see scarves IRL before I buy.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Yesterday was such a sunny day here so we decided to further explore the neighbourhood of this apartment we are buying. A walk by the river and then we meet some rather cute neighbours too!


----------



## lulilu

Love the photos XX!  Is the apartment on the river?  How scenic an area!


----------



## gracekelly

pursecrzy said:


> Just got back from a girls weekend in Chicago. It was the first visit for all of us and we agreed it was a city to visit again.


Love Chicago and it has wonderful theater as well. Steppanwolf Theater started off some very well known actors. The restaurants are great too.


----------



## Mindi B

Say, pursey, sorry to butt in, but the CSGM Pirouette au Galop in the dark bg with whilte/light sketches is actually, IIRC, marine blue with at least some pale pink in the sketches, not black and while (though it looks like it in photos).  I could also be wrong.  I often am.  But just in case this is something you want to check on as you build your wishlist!


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> Love the photos XX!  Is the apartment on the river?  How scenic an area!


*lulilu*, I wish it was but no it's not right by the river but it's a very short walk away. It is beautiful area and has always carried premium in RE prices.


----------



## Mindi B

xiangxiang, is that in the UK or US (or would you rather not say)?  I should probably be able to tell from the photos, but can't.
What a lovely day!  The area looks beautiful.


----------



## Mindi B

I can't believe it is mid-August already. This summer has WHIZZED by and I didn't really DO anything!  Sheesh.
Well, I adopted a puppy.  That addled my brains.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> xiangxiang, is that in the UK or US (or would you rather not say)?  I should probably be able to tell from the photos, but can't.
> What a lovely day!  The area looks beautiful.


Mindi B, it's in the UK. The river is the Thames.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> I can't believe it is mid-August already. This summer has WHIZZED by and I didn't really DO anything!  Sheesh.
> Well, *I adopted a puppy. * That addled my brains.


That is a massive achievement *Mindi B*! I must say I agree that Summer has gone quickly! We have had a not bad summer and a lot of dry spells!


----------



## Mindi B

If someone had twisted my arm and forced me to identify the locale, that would've been my guess.  So beautiful.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> If someone had twisted my arm and forced me to identify the locale, that would've been my guess.  So beautiful.


I absolutely love summary days like this by the river! You really feel so happy looking at that view!


----------



## Mindi B

Speaking of real life, why does house trouble come in bunches?  I believe various components of my home--structure, plumbing, appliances--communicate in secret so they can all go haywire at the same moment.  Rotton inanimate objects.  Can't trust 'em.
I have learned not to say things like, "Well, at least THAT'S taken care of" too loudly, lest my surroundings be listening.  And plotting.


----------



## pursecrzy

gracekelly said:


> Love Chicago and it has wonderful theater as well. Steppanwolf Theater started off some very well known actors. The restaurants are great too.



We ate Chicago style pizza. I tried a bit of the deep dish but stuck with thin crust


----------



## gracekelly

pursecrzy said:


> We ate Chicago style pizza. I tried a bit of the deep dish but stuck with thin crust


Lol!  That is the one thing I don't like. Too much bread there.


----------



## Mindi B

I never met a carb I didn't like, unfortunately.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> I never met a carb I didn't like, unfortunately.


----------



## lulilu

I am a thin crust fan too.  Especially if it is baked in a brick oven.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> I never met a carb I didn't like, unfortunately.


You are like my SO, a massive carb lover! He's of Irish origin so that may explain it. He would order side dishes of potatoes cooked in different ways, and I am like, hey they are all still errhh... potatoes! I on the other hand love my proteins. I have since "converted" him a bit.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, I had the cluster of house repairs too -- while having a gutter re-hung, it was discovered that the wood was rotted in places, so I ended up having all the gutters re-hung and much of the wood replaced.  During this same time, my heater turned off (super cold temps out) and my oven died.  Oh, and the gutter people advised I get a new roof (which I put off as I didn't want the yard mess).  Trees need to be trimmed (fall again) and I am having poison ivy dug out from along the back fence.  Desperate times.


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> I am a thin crust fan too.  Especially if it is baked in a brick oven.


When we first bought our country house, we went to shop for a fireplace and they had this lovely out door pizza oven on display. My SO actually thought about buying it just so he can install it in our garden. And guess what, we never made pizza from scratch ourselves, ever! I don't think he knows how!


----------



## lulilu

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You are like my SO, a massive carb lover! He's of Irish origin so that may explain it. He would order side dishes of potatoes cooked in different ways, and I am like, hey they are all still errhh... potatoes! I on the other hand love my proteins. I have since "converted" him a bit.



Yum, potatoes.  And I am not even Irish!



xiangxiang0731 said:


> When we first bought our country house, we went to shop for a fireplace and they had this lovely out door pizza oven on display. My SO actually thought about buying it just so he can install it in our garden. And guess what, we never made pizza from scratch ourselves, ever! I don't think he knows how!



  Nor have I.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, lulilu, I feel your pain.  Sometimes doing one necessary thing uncovers another.  I generally think it's better to know and act sooner rather than later, but my DH has this sort of "ignore and deny" attitude toward home maintenance.  Apparently the current issues are my fault, 'cus my insistence on having the house painted (for the first time in, I think four or possibly five years) led to the discovery of the wood rot.  He would prefer, it seems, to have bits of the houes fall off or fall over as firm evidence that action is required.  Why pay to get out ahead of this stuff?
We cannot discuss this issue like rational adults.  Each of us genuinely thinks the other is nuts on the subject.  Sigh.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, I am definitely on your DH's side of the aisle, or was, when I was commuting to NY for work -- I was too tired on weekends to deal with anything, unless it rained down on my head.  I am trying to be better.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, there ya go.  I am a professional-grade Catastrophist--that is, give me a hangnail, and I will take it to terminal illness in fewer than five steps or your money back.
So I hear "wood rot" and think San Francisco earthquake of 1906 levels of destruction and .
DH hears "wood rot" and thinks "$$$$" and .
We do not agree on tactics, needless to say.


----------



## Pirula

Freckles1 said:


> Oh how I agree with you. We have a son ( who we just dropped off at college yesterday - yikes ) and a daughter who will be a freshman in high school. It is a private school. DS went there too. It is bizarre to see some of the entitlement these children display.
> DH and I know our children are spoiled. Entitled? No way. In fact I point this behavior out to both of my kids. I let them know that if they ever come close to this behavior, I will knock them off their feet fast. Graciousness will get you everywhere in this world. Kindness too. And not saying the word "like" every other moment will make you sound much smarter [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Amen Freckles.  [emoji1303]


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> I never met a carb I didn't like, unfortunately.


I know that feeling, but Too much dough on a pizza can be tasteless.  There was a huge rage for Chicago deep dish pizza when I first came to California.  Everyone tried it and then the fad died.  On the whole, I think most people prefer a thin crust.  There is  a local place that we go to that makes NYC style pizza and it is really good, but it is probably the most expensive pizza I have ever eaten!  If you believe them, which I really do not, they bring in the flour and the water from NYC.


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> When we first bought our country house, we went to shop for a fireplace and they had this lovely out door pizza oven on display. My SO actually thought about buying it just so he can install it in our garden. And guess what, we never made pizza from scratch ourselves, ever! I don't think he knows how!


My next door neighbor built an outdoor kitchen with a huge wood burning oven.  I think they have used it 3 times over the last 15 years.  The last time they fired it up there were fires burning to the north of us and the wind was bringing down smokey smells.  I totally freaked out when I started smelling wood burning and finally calmed down when I realized it was their oven.  I think that was the last time they ever used it.  What a day to pick to fire that oven up!  What were they thinking?


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yesterday was such a sunny day here so we decided to further explore the neighbourhood of this apartment we are buying. A walk by the river and then we meet some rather cute neighbours too!
> View attachment 3795239
> 
> View attachment 3795240
> 
> View attachment 3795241


Absolutely beautiful!!  Lucky you!


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles1 said:


> Oh how I agree with you. We have a son ( who we just dropped off at college yesterday - yikes ) and a daughter who will be a freshman in high school. It is a private school. DS went there too. It is bizarre to see some of the entitlement these children display.
> DH and I know our children are spoiled. Entitled? No way. In fact I point this behavior out to both of my kids. I let them know that if they ever come close to this behavior, I will knock them off their feet fast. Graciousness will get you everywhere in this world. Kindness too. And not saying the word "like" every other moment will make you sound much smarter [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


*Like* you are such a cool mom!  I expected that you would feel this way as you possess common sense!


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> My next door neighbor built an outdoor kitchen with a huge wood burning oven.  I think they have used it 3 times over the last 15 years.  The last time they fired it up there were fires burning to the north of us and the wind was bringing down smokey smells.  I totally freaked out when I started smelling wood burning and finally calmed down when I realized it was their oven.  I think that was the last time they ever used it.  What a day to pick to fire that oven up!  What were they thinking?


Wow thank you for sharing this story! Now I can tell my SO a real life example of why outdoor oven is a bad idea! Hee hee! I knew it would be a waste of money if we had installed it and I think SO knew it too! But he is such a cooking nerd! He loves cooking (but not pizza) and loves cooking tools even more!


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Well, there ya go.  I am a professional-grade Catastrophist--that is, give me a hangnail, and I will take it to terminal illness in fewer than five steps or your money back.
> So I hear "wood rot" and think San Francisco earthquake of 1906 levels of destruction and .
> DH hears "wood rot" and thinks "$$$$" and .
> We do not agree on tactics, needless to say.



Yeah but if you don't get to these things early and fix the root cause, you can wind up with a huge $$$$ expense.


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Wow thank you for sharing this story! Now I can tell my SO a real life example of why outdoor oven is a bad idea! Hee hee! I knew it would be a waste of money if we had installed it and I think SO knew it too! But he is such a cooking nerd! He loves cooking (but not pizza) and loves cooking tools even more!


I think my neighbor's late father was the driving force behind that kitchen. It took them so long to build it, that the cooktop that they were going to use was discontinued and they had to bust up the counter top to make the new model fit in.  An outdoor kitchen makes sense if you cook and are really going to use it.  The neighbor wife NEVER gardens, goes outside or swims in the pool.  They NEVER even open their windows to D/C the A/C.  These are not outdoor people so why build the kitchen!


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> I think my neighbor's late father was the driving force behind that kitchen. It took them so long to build it, that the cooktop that they were going to use was discontinued and they had to bust up the counter top to make the new model fit in.  An outdoor kitchen makes sense if you cook and are really going to use it.  The neighbor wife NEVER gardens, goes outside or swims in the pool.  They NEVER even open their windows to D/C the A/C.  These are not outdoor people so why build the kitchen!


That does sounds really strange! We are not very outdoorsy either but don't mind sitting in the shade when the weather is nice in the summer. And let's face it, we don't exactly have outdoor weather here 3/4 of the year.


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> That does sounds really strange! We are not very outdoorsy either but don't mind sitting in the shade when the weather is nice in the summer. And let's face it, we don't exactly have outdoor weather here 3/4 of the year.


A simple portable outdoor BBQ grill would make the most sense.  If you get one, buy a plastic cover for it since you get so much rain.


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> A simple portable outdoor BBQ grill would make the most sense.  If you get one, buy a plastic cover for it since you get so much rain.


Oh despite the weather, BBQs are proven to be hugely popular here! Single used ones, portable ones, standalone ones, built-in ones, you name it, they have it. We are not too bothered with it. It's different from a outdoor oven though.


----------



## pursecrzy

Also went to Eataly in Chicago. It's so overwhelming! Had the most delicious risotto and glass of wine


----------



## pursecrzy

Oh yeah, they tell you to take laptops out of their case for inspection but do they mention CPAPs? Not until it was already being scanned! They swabbed the whole unit.


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yesterday was such a sunny day here so we decided to further explore the neighbourhood of this apartment we are buying. A walk by the river and then we meet some rather cute neighbours too!
> View attachment 3795239
> 
> View attachment 3795240
> 
> View attachment 3795241



Beautiful, xiangxiang!


----------



## etoile de mer

With all the food chatter I thought I’d share this pic I took yesterday. My local grocer often has funny, quirky things for sale in a small housewares section. This little plate demanded a photo!  Does anyone else sometimes wait a bit too long to eat?


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> With all the food chatter I thought I’d share this pic I took yesterday. My local grocer often has funny, quirky things for sale in a small housewares section. This little plate demanded a photo!  Does anyone else sometimes wait a bit too long to eat?
> 
> View attachment 3795616


I love this! I am so going to show it to my SO as this is exactly what happens with me. I get into a very bad mood when I am hungry.


----------



## mistikat

Our neighbours gave us blueberries they had picked so I figured ... muffins! They are pretty yummy.


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I love this! I am so going to show it to my SO as this is exactly what happens with me. I get into a very bad mood when I am hungry.



I do also, I get grumpy! I was going to buy it as a joke gift for my husband, but decided to just take a photo. This way I can send him the pic via text message whenever the sentiment is most needed!


----------



## etoile de mer

mistikat said:


> Our neighbours gave us blueberries they had picked so I figured ... muffins! They are pretty yummy.



Yum, I love blueberry muffins!  And you're baking in your new kitchen, yay!


----------



## mistikat

etoile de mer said:


> Yum, I love blueberry muffins!  And you're baking in your new kitchen, yay!



I'm loving the new kitchen! And it's a Maida Heatter recipe; I have all her books and I don't think anything has ever turned out badly. These are lovely - lemony, crunchy on top and just the right amount of sweetness. We have half a pint of blueberries left so I think I'll make another batch tomorrow night.


----------



## etoile de mer

mistikat said:


> I'm loving the new kitchen! And it's a Maida Heatter recipe; I have all her books and I don't think anything has ever turned out badly. These are lovely - lemony, crunchy on top and just the right amount of sweetness. We have half a pint of blueberries left so I think I'll make another batch tomorrow night.



That's so great to hear regarding your kitchen!  I've never heard of Maida Heatter, but I apparently need her cookbooks because your description of your muffins is making me drool!   They sound so good!!


----------



## mistikat

I love her recipes; my fave is the Queen Mother's Cake, a flourless chocolate almond cake. And these muffins are so easy - two bowls, no mixer, not a lot of ingredients, and not fussy to make. I can PM you the recipe if you want it.


----------



## etoile de mer

mistikat said:


> I love her recipes; my fave is the Queen Mother's Cake, a flourless chocolate almond cake. And these muffins are so easy - two bowls, no mixer, not a lot of ingredients, and not fussy to make. I can PM you the recipe if you want it.



Yum, I love flourless chocolate cake, too! And if one can be sentimental about blueberries , I am! We had low bush blueberries (the wonderful small variety) as ground cover when I was young. I have lots of happy summer memories associated with them. I'd love the muffin recipe if it's not too much trouble, or feel free to just give me the recipe book title. And are both recipes in the same book? It sounds like I need to add this author's work to my book collection!


----------



## mistikat

They are in different books; the muffin recipe is from Maida Heatter's New Book of Great Desserts. But it's available online:

http://www.food.com/recipe/maida-heatter-s-blueberry-muffins-265192

Saveur published her Queen Mother's Cake recipe online (it's from Maida Heatter's Great Book of Chocolate Desserts):

http://www.saveur.com/article/Recipes/Queen-Mothers-Cake-

I forgot that her Palm Beach Brownies and chocolate chip cookies are also pretty heavenly. All of her books are worth getting, IMO.


----------



## pursecrzy

Blueberry muffins! Yummy


----------



## etoile de mer

mistikat said:


> They are in different books; the muffin recipe is from Maida Heatter's New Book of Great Desserts. But it's available online:
> 
> http://www.food.com/recipe/maida-heatter-s-blueberry-muffins-265192
> 
> Saveur published her Queen Mother's Cake recipe online (it's from Maida Heatter's Great Book of Chocolate Desserts):
> 
> http://www.saveur.com/article/Recipes/Queen-Mothers-Cake-
> 
> I forgot that her Palm Beach Brownies and chocolate chip cookies are also pretty heavenly. All of her books are worth getting, IMO.



Thanks so much!  I’ll try the muffins first. Sounds like they’re subtly sweet, that’s what we like! I’ll save the Queen Mother’s Cake recipe for later, but also looks to be not too sweet.  I often find I have to adjust recipes, and use less sugar! I don't bake much to avoid lots of temptation, but when I do I usually freeze most of a recipe. It's fun to have little treats prepared for later!


----------



## lulilu

I read that the Queen eats a slice of cake every day (in addition to the 4 drinks she has each day).


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> Our neighbours gave us blueberries they had picked so I figured ... muffins! They are pretty yummy.


Looks so good and the new oven did a great job!


----------



## gracekelly

etoile de mer said:


> That's so great to hear regarding your kitchen!  I've never heard of Maida Heatter, but I apparently need her cookbooks because your description of your muffins is making me drool!   They sound so good!!


She wrote the classic The Art of Baking.  Very well respected author/chef.  I have the chocolate book too.


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> I read that the Queen eats a slice of cake every day (in addition to the 4 drinks she has each day).


4!!!!   And she is 91!!!!  I guess we all need to start copying her!


----------



## prepster

gracekelly said:


> She wrote the classic The Art of Baking.  Very well respected author/chef.  I have the chocolate book too.



There's a fantastic chocolate cake recipe in her cake book.


----------



## Meta

On the topic of food, had a last minute overnight getaway to a local beach town on Sunday and had some delicious seafood!



Brunch upon arrival - bacon, eggs and waffle for DH and salmon hash for me.



Half a dozen of oysters for me to start dinner... 


Beer battered cod with chips and salad for LO, smoked salmon with bread and salad for DH and half a baked lobster with chips and salad for me.



And a scrumptious breakfast - bacon and egg sandwich for LO, gluten free breakfast for DH and vegetarian breakfast for me (though no, I'm not vegetarian but enjoy eating vegetarian options every so often.)

And here's some pretty English roses to share.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Beautiful roses.


----------



## chaneljewel

Delicious recipes!   Going to try the blueberry muffins!


----------



## prepster

lulilu said:


> I read that the Queen eats a slice of cake every day (in addition to the 4 drinks she has each day).



That seems like a great idea.  I read in some book about a woman who has maintained the same weight her entire life by never snacking, but she eats a square of chocolate and a small scoop of chocolate ice cream every day.  Lol!  I so love the idea of moderation.  Why is that so hard?


----------



## Genie27

Yes, but what is the joy of life without snacking? Or good food?


----------



## Mindi B

The idea of being able to not snack, ever, but instead to eat "a square" of chocolate and a "small scoop" of ice cream every day fills me with. . . .a sort of bemused contempt for society.  Absolutely NO offense intended to you, prepster (you know I love ya) and I agree that moderation is the key to success at many things, but it seems to me that the sort of "moderation" pushed on women (primarily) is a lot more like "abnegation."  We as a society (gross generalizations coming down the pike, so beware) admire, or, at least, publically tend to praise and promote women who go to the extremes in some areas.  Insanely high heels?  Super constricting/revealing clothing?  That's generally viewed as at least unremarkable, and often as praiseworthy. On the health front, social media feeds are chock full of fitness bloggers who claim they live for exercise and can't stand a day without some vigorous physical trial, and I suspect our culture would be loathe to criticise any woman who said she just can't get enough kale.  Extreme "health"?  Yup, that gets applause.  But chocolate, ice cream, and anything else that is--gasp!--mildly indulgent and pleasurable?  Quelle horreur!  There is a reason eating disorders are most prevalent among women.  Female self-denial is enshrined in most cultures, frankly.
Just sayin'.


----------



## Mindi B

Hope my soapbox hopping didn't upset the Cafe.
Somebody, quick, buy me a decaf!


----------



## mistikat

I'm a fan of moderation ... in moderation.


----------



## Mindi B

I tried to really think about that, mistikat, and my brain overheated.


----------



## mistikat

You know this calls for many squares of chocolate. It's really the only remedy for an overheated brain.


----------



## Mindi B

Chocolate, ice cream, and possibly vodka, though not all at once and not necessarily in that order.


----------



## gracekelly

weN84 said:


> On the topic of food, had a last minute overnight getaway to a local beach town on Sunday and had some delicious seafood!
> 
> View attachment 3796431
> 
> Brunch upon arrival - bacon, eggs and waffle for DH and salmon hash for me.
> 
> View attachment 3796432
> 
> Half a dozen of oysters for me to start dinner...
> View attachment 3796433
> 
> Beer battered cod with chips and salad for LO, smoked salmon with bread and salad for DH and half a baked lobster with chips and salad for me.
> 
> View attachment 3796434
> 
> And a scrumptious breakfast - bacon and egg sandwich for LO, gluten free breakfast for DH and vegetarian breakfast for me (though no, I'm not vegetarian but enjoy eating vegetarian options every so often.)
> 
> And here's some pretty English roses to share.
> View attachment 3796436
> View attachment 3796437
> View attachment 3796438


All of your pictures are just fantastic!  All that food!  It all looks wonderful and I don't think you will need to eat for month after eating all of that!

Love the roses!  My roses are pumping  out a few more flowers as we speak, but the glory bloom period is way over.


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> I'm a fan of moderation ... in moderation.


haha!  I'll take it!  I think a small piece of semi-sweet chocolate is a great idea and my moderation would be a couple of times a week.  I think if I did it every day, I wouldn't appreciate the flavor as much.


----------



## etoile de mer

I bought these this morning while getting groceries. I thought they were so unusual and pretty. I love the glossy, pink berries! They were labelled Hypericum which is St. John’s Wort.


----------



## gracekelly

etoile de mer said:


> I bought these this morning while getting groceries. I thought they were so unusual and pretty. I love the glossy, pink berries! They were labelled Hypericum which is St. John’s Wort.
> 
> View attachment 3797337
> 
> 
> View attachment 3797340


Beautiful!  I love different floral decorations!  They will last a while I hope.  With the heat here, I don't buy flowers in the summer because even in the A/C they don't do well.


----------



## etoile de mer

gracekelly said:


> Beautiful!  I love different floral decorations!  They will last a while I hope.  With the heat here, I don't buy flowers in the summer because even in the A/C they don't do well.



I agree, it's fun to stumble upon unusual flowers and plants!  My local grocer only carries organic flowers, so I mostly just admire, but these were very reasonably priced. I looked them up when I got home, as I was so curious about them. Info I found said they'd last up to two weeks! They have woody stems, and I guess these are really more like berries than blossoms, so maybe that helps with longevity. I thought maybe the berries were more like buds and would break open later to reveal flowers, but info did not say they will. Will keep you posted!


----------



## gracekelly

etoile de mer said:


> I agree, it's fun to stumble upon unusual flowers and plants!  My local grocer only carries organic flowers, so I mostly just admire, but these were very reasonably priced. I looked them up when I got home, as I was so curious about them. Info I found said they'd last up to two weeks! They have woody stems, and I guess these are really more like berries than blossoms, so maybe that helps with longevity. I thought maybe the berries were more like buds and would break open later to reveal flowers, but info did not say they will. Will keep you posted!


For fun, you could stick in a few white roses or other white flower like a calla lily.  I think it would be pretty.


----------



## eagle1002us

lulilu said:


> I read that the Queen eats a slice of cake every day (in addition to the 4 drinks she has each day).


That would put me in a good humor, altho I would reverse the formula:  4 cake slices and a giant coffee.


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> I bought these this morning while getting groceries. I thought they were so unusual and pretty. I love the glossy, pink berries! They were labelled Hypericum which is St. John’s Wort.
> 
> View attachment 3797337
> 
> 
> View attachment 3797340


These are fantastic! The pink "fruits" look so cute! It's interesting that it's St. John's Wort. Its extract is supposed to be a remedy for depression and anxiety. I think by just looking at them can sooth you, isn't it?


----------



## chicinthecity777

I must confess that I actually don't snack very much at all!  very occasionally I would eat some dark chocolate bought by my SO. Once in a full moon I will eat some ice cream. I quite like dried mango but that's about it. I eat some fruits in the morning with breakfast and I don't snack on crisps or biscuits. I don't have a sweet tooth at all and my body just don't crave anything in-between meals. But I can't skip meal either. A lot of people at work say "oh, I am so busy so I skip lunch". I can't do that. I would be in a very bad mood if I did that. I think it's due to how I was brought up. I never really snacked when I was little. 3 proper meals a day and I am all set.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Yes, but what is the joy of life without snacking? Or good food?





Mindi B said:


> The idea of being able to not snack, ever, but instead to eat "a square" of chocolate and a "small scoop" of ice cream every day fills me with. . . .a sort of bemused contempt for society.  Absolutely NO offense intended to you, prepster (you know I love ya) and I agree that moderation is the key to success at many things, but it seems to me that the sort of "moderation" pushed on women (primarily) is a lot more like "abnegation."  We as a society (gross generalizations coming down the pike, so beware) admire, or, at least, publically tend to praise and promote women who go to the extremes in some areas.  Insanely high heels?  Super constricting/revealing clothing?  That's generally viewed as at least unremarkable, and often as praiseworthy. On the health front, social media feeds are chock full of fitness bloggers who claim they live for exercise and can't stand a day without some vigorous physical trial, and I suspect our culture would be loathe to criticise any woman who said she just can't get enough kale.  Extreme "health"?  Yup, that gets applause.  But chocolate, ice cream, and anything else that is--gasp!--mildly indulgent and pleasurable?  Quelle horreur!  There is a reason eating disorders are most prevalent among women.  Female self-denial is enshrined in most cultures, frankly.
> Just sayin'.



Very true!  What I try to weigh (pardon the pun) is the pleasure I get from eating yummy treats with the pleasure I get from feeling good and healthy in my skin.  I know society values being slim (and I think it's actually the same for men) but I'm not sure I think about that as much as I think about how _I_ feel about living in my body.  Our soul and spirit are the most important things, but my body carts me around the planet, so I think a lot about how to find that balance between indulging in things that aren't the greatest for me nutritionally, like sugar--cake, chocolate and my personal achilles heel, donuts--and taking good care of the vehicle that houses "me."  I think it's probably a myth that it isn't a struggle though.  At least it is for me.  What I want and what is good for me are often two different things!  (Oh how I wish I thought kale was a treat!)  Which is probably why it is so easy to yo-yo.  If a person can find some way to balance those two opposing interests and be healthy without making herself crazy, I'm usually impressed!


----------



## bunnycat

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I must confess that I actually don't snack very much at all!  very occasionally I would eat some dark chocolate bought by my SO. Once in a full moon I will eat some ice cream. I quite like dried mango but that's about it. I eat some fruits in the morning with breakfast and I don't snack on crisps or biscuits. I don't have a sweet tooth at all and my body just don't crave anything in-between meals. But I can't skip meal either. A lot of people at work say "oh, I am so busy so I skip lunch". I can't do that. I would be in a very bad mood if I did that. I think it's due to how I was brought up. I never really snacked when I was little. 3 proper meals a day and I am all set.



I do carb cycling (alternating higher and lower carb days) and when I am really paying attention and trying I find that I crave less sweets. When I fall off (like at holidays) I have to spend time resetting my body. It takes weeks to get your body "off" the need for sweets but I feel better when I do.



prepster said:


> Very true!  What I try to weigh (pardon the pun) is the pleasure I get from eating yummy treats with the pleasure I get from feeling good and healthy in my skin.  I know society values being slim (and I think it's actually the same for men) but I'm not sure I think about that as much as I think about how _I_ feel about living in my body.  Our soul and spirit are the most important things, but my body carts me around the planet, so I think a lot about how to find that balance between indulging in things that aren't the greatest for me nutritionally, like sugar--cake, chocolate and my personal achilles heel, donuts--and taking good care of the vehicle that houses "me."  I think it's probably a myth that it isn't a struggle though.  At least it is for me.  What I want and what is good for me are often two different things!  (Oh how I wish I thought kale was a treat!)  Which is probably why it is so easy to yo-yo.  If a person can find some way to balance those two opposing interests and be healthy without making herself crazy, I'm usually impressed!



Totally get this. Like I said up above this, I find it easier to not "want" or "need" as many sweets when I have my body in the routine I set up. If I fall off, it takes weeks to retrain it out of me. I feel so much better (bodily) when I don't eat too many sweets/carbs, but getting myself back to that I often find hard to do.

My balance at the moment is I don't disallow anything. Every day if I want a cookie or maybe some popcorn or something, it has to balance out carb wise with something else. I don't make myself NOT have something, that only makes me want it more. So I have it, then adjust other items later in the day for balance. So maybe I have a cookie, and maybe for dinner I was going to do a sandwich, so I change it to something less carby, like fish....

This format works well if I can make myself write my carbs down every day and count them precisely. It's when I get lazy and only "estimate" things start to go bad....


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> These are fantastic! The pink "fruits" look so cute! It's interesting that it's St. John's Wort. Its extract is supposed to be a remedy for depression and anxiety. I think by just looking at them can sooth you, isn't it?



When I saw the name Hypericum, I realized, oh neat, St John's Wort, and immediately thought what you said!  They're so cheery, one would feel better just looking at them!


----------



## chicinthecity777

bunnycat said:


> I do carb cycling (alternating higher and lower carb days) and when I am really paying attention and trying I find that I crave less sweets. When I fall off (like at holidays) I have to spend time resetting my body. It takes weeks to get your body "off" the need for sweets but I feel better when I do.
> 
> Totally get this. Like I said up above this, I find it easier to not "want" or "need" as many sweets when I have my body in the routine I set up. If I fall off, it takes weeks to retrain it out of me. I feel so much better (bodily) when I don't eat too many sweets/carbs, but getting myself back to that I often find hard to do.
> 
> My balance at the moment is I don't disallow anything. Every day if I want a cookie or maybe some popcorn or something, it has to balance out carb wise with something else. I don't make myself NOT have something, that only makes me want it more. So I have it, then adjust other items later in the day for balance. So maybe I have a cookie, and maybe for dinner I was going to do a sandwich, so I change it to something less carby, like fish....
> 
> This format works well if I can make myself write my carbs down every day and count them precisely. It's when I get lazy and only "estimate" things start to go bad....


I am sure you must already know about complex carbs v.s. simple carbs and I really try to eat complex version whenever I can. I find it really makes me crave less for simple carbs. I still take simple carbs such as white rice or white pasta but I don't eat white bread or use sugar for example. I watched a BBC program where they measured how different pasta releases energy. They compared freshly cooked pasta, cooled down cooked pasta and re-heated pasta and they found that freshly cooked pasta released energy the fastest, therefore the most sugar like, while re-heated pasta the slowest, therefore the most complex carbs like. Very fascinating stuff!


----------



## etoile de mer

prepster said:


> Very true!  What I try to weigh (pardon the pun) is the pleasure I get from eating yummy treats with the pleasure I get from feeling good and healthy in my skin.  I know society values being slim (and I think it's actually the same for men) but I'm not sure I think about that as much as I think about how _I_ feel about living in my body.  Our soul and spirit are the most important things, but my body carts me around the planet, so I think a lot about how to find that balance between indulging in things that aren't the greatest for me nutritionally, like sugar--cake, chocolate and my personal achilles heel, donuts--and taking good care of the vehicle that houses "me."  I think it's probably a myth that it isn't a struggle though.  At least it is for me.  What I want and what is good for me are often two different things!  (Oh how I wish I thought kale was a treat!)  Which is probably why it is so easy to yo-yo.  If a person can find some way to balance those two opposing interests and be healthy without making herself crazy, I'm usually impressed!



I think it’s a process, and maybe reframing it at a game or an adventure, rather than a struggle helps. For me it’s about awareness and detachment. Paying attention, noticing to how I feel, and willingness to let go of non supportive patterns. I just don’t think Mother Nature lets us down! So the more one eats close to the way things grow, the less one craves the other things. The body just adjusts, and tastes change. But I do think it’s important to cut out artificial sweeteners. Grains, sweet fruits, and a bit of dark chocolate can fill the need for sweet once the body gets used to not having super sweet things. I just find most treats that I enjoyed in the past to be so knock-me-down sweet now, I really don’t like them anymore! So the path for me was continuing to favor foods I knew to be more supportive, and having less of the others. Over time I just wanted, and craved, more that are beneficial for me.


----------



## prepster

etoile de mer said:


> I bought these this morning while getting groceries. I thought they were so unusual and pretty. I love the glossy, pink berries! They were labelled Hypericum which is St. John’s Wort.
> 
> View attachment 3797337
> 
> 
> View attachment 3797340



I love to use Hypericum in arrangements.  I had no idea it was St. John's wort.  The things we learn on tPF!  So, what part do people take as a supplement, the berry part or the leaf part?


----------



## prepster

bunnycat said:


> I do carb cycling (alternating higher and lower carb days) and when I am really paying attention and trying I find that I crave less sweets. When I fall off (like at holidays) I have to spend time resetting my body. It takes weeks to get your body "off" the need for sweets but I feel better when I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally get this. Like I said up above this, I find it easier to not "want" or "need" as many sweets when I have my body in the routine I set up. If I fall off, it takes weeks to retrain it out of me. I feel so much better (bodily) when I don't eat too many sweets/carbs, but getting myself back to that I often find hard to do.
> 
> My balance at the moment is I don't disallow anything. Every day if I want a cookie or maybe some popcorn or something, it has to balance out carb wise with something else. I don't make myself NOT have something, that only makes me want it more. So I have it, then adjust other items later in the day for balance. So maybe I have a cookie, and maybe for dinner I was going to do a sandwich, so I change it to something less carby, like fish....
> 
> This format works well if I can make myself write my carbs down every day and count them precisely. It's when I get lazy and only "estimate" things start to go bad....



Theoretically, I don't disallow anything.  But on a practical level, I don't eat desserts unless it is something totally spectacular.  It has to be really worth it, because I know I will pay for the indulgence.  I'd love to be able to be moderate about sugar, but if I start eating it, it seems to work like a drug in my system, and it is _excruciatingly_ hard to put on the brakes.  Amazing.  And the crazy thing is that no amount would satisfy me.  I would eat nothing but junk all day long if I let myself get started.  I'm not like a normal person that can eat a piece of cake and then quit.  I could very easily eat the whole cake (if it was good)--and want to.  You'd give me a piece of cake and I would be thinking, boy, I'd really like more cake!  

I can eat a square or two of dark chocolate, like the little Ghirardelli squares, and I'm fine, but milk chocolate sends me on a binge and it's hard to break out.  Then like you, it takes a few days to detox and start eating like a sane person again.  Popcorn doesn't seem to do that to me, but I have to watch it with bread and white rice too.   I think it's very cool that QE2 can eat one slice of cake every day.  The only way I could do that is if I lived in a castle and my suite was a mile from the kitchen.  Then I'd just order the servants to only bring me one piece no matter how much I beg!  



xiangxiang0731 said:


> I must confess that I actually don't snack very much at all!  very occasionally I would eat some dark chocolate bought by my SO. Once in a full moon I will eat some ice cream. I quite like dried mango but that's about it. I eat some fruits in the morning with breakfast and I don't snack on crisps or biscuits. I don't have a sweet tooth at all and my body just don't crave anything in-between meals. But I can't skip meal either. A lot of people at work say "oh, I am so busy so I skip lunch". I can't do that. I would be in a very bad mood if I did that. I think it's due to how I was brought up. I never really snacked when I was little. 3 proper meals a day and I am all set.



That's really good that you don't skip meals.  I should set an alarm on my phone so I remember to go eat.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoile de mer said:


> I bought these this morning while getting groceries. I thought they were so unusual and pretty. I love the glossy, pink berries! They were labelled Hypericum which is St. John’s Wort.
> 
> View attachment 3797337
> 
> 
> View attachment 3797340


Such a pretty color!


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> Very true!  What I try to weigh (pardon the pun) is the pleasure I get from eating yummy treats with the pleasure I get from feeling good and healthy in my skin.  I know society values being slim (and I think it's actually the same for men) but I'm not sure I think about that as much as I think about how _I_ feel about living in my body.  Our soul and spirit are the most important things, but my body carts me around the planet, so I think a lot about how to find that balance between indulging in things that aren't the greatest for me nutritionally, like sugar--cake, chocolate and my personal achilles heel, donuts--and taking good care of the vehicle that houses "me."  I think it's probably a myth that it isn't a struggle though.  At least it is for me.  What I want and what is good for me are often two different things!  (Oh how I wish I thought kale was a treat!)  Which is probably why it is so easy to yo-yo.  If a person can find some way to balance those two opposing interests and be healthy without making herself crazy, I'm usually impressed!


I've had a kale salad locally that was quite sweet -- had cranberries and maybe candied walnuts.   I'm sure about the cranberries.   

I have not had a donut or a piece of pie since I don't remember.   Has probably been over a year.   I do have a piece of cake more than I should, 3 times/week . .  I should have been the queen.  She's so thin, she can eat 80 cake slices a day and biscuits and high tea.
I have never eaten a whole cake or wanted to.  The most I overate was a whole container of honey-roasted almonds (some nut or other).   I felt rather nauseous afterwards and haven't touched honey-roasted anything since 5 years ago when that happened.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> Theoretically, I don't disallow anything.  But on a practical level, I don't eat desserts unless it is something totally spectacular.  It has to be really worth it, because I know I will pay for the indulgence.  I'd love to be able to be moderate about sugar, but if I start eating it, it seems to work like a drug in my system, and it is _excruciatingly_ hard to put on the brakes.  Amazing.  And the crazy thing is that no amount would satisfy me.  I would eat nothing but junk all day long if I let myself get started.  I'm not like a normal person that can eat a piece of cake and then quit.  I could very easily eat the whole cake (if it was good)--and want to.  You'd give me a piece of cake and I would be thinking, boy, I'd really like more cake!
> 
> I can eat a square or two of dark chocolate, like the little Ghirardelli squares, and I'm fine, but milk chocolate sends me on a binge and it's hard to break out.  Then like you, it takes a few days to detox and start eating like a sane person again.  Popcorn doesn't seem to do that to me, but I have to watch it with bread and white rice too.   I think it's very cool that QE2 can eat one slice of cake every day.  The only way I could do that is if I lived in a castle and my suite was a mile from the kitchen.  Then I'd just order the servants to only bring me one piece no matter how much I beg!
> 
> 
> 
> That's really good that you don't skip meals.  I should set an alarm on my phone so I remember to go eat.


You guys are so disciplined, it takes my breath away!  Do you guys eat diet drinks, sodas, or anything else like that?


----------



## eagle1002us

mistikat said:


> I love her recipes; my fave is the Queen Mother's Cake, a flourless chocolate almond cake. And these muffins are so easy - two bowls, no mixer, not a lot of ingredients, and not fussy to make. I can PM you the recipe if you want it.


Is a flourless cake kind of like a brownie?


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Hope my soapbox hopping didn't upset the Cafe.
> Somebody, quick, buy me a decaf!


Are you sure you don't want a donut instead?   Sugar is very calming.   I know.


----------



## chicinthecity777

eagle1002us said:


> You guys are so disciplined, it takes my breath away!  Do you guys eat diet drinks, sodas, or anything else like that?


I must pre-fix this that I have a rather delicate stomach. So I don't normally drink carbonated drinks because they make me feel very bloated. I do drink some during hot days but almost nothing when it's cooler. Greasy or very sugary food gives me stomach aches so I avoid them as well. e.g. I haven't had a doughnut for about say 10 years because I am sure last time I had it it gave me stomach ache. I am also mildly lactose intolerant so I try to avoid dairy as much as I can. We have this ice cream made of soya milk so I am glad to take some during hot days. If we are dining out, I would most likely sharing some desert with my SO. That's about it. 

So to me, it's not really about discipline but rather a survival instinct.


----------



## FizzyWater

Mindi B said:


> Chocolate, ice cream, and possibly vodka, though not all at once and not necessarily in that order.



The Dilettante chocolate company in Seattle recently closed their Broadway cafe after 40 years  but their famous bittersweet chocolate sauce is called Ephemere, and their Ephemere port milkshakes were to die for.  So you could have all three at once!

(You can still buy their chocolates in Seattle or on-line, and they apparently have a cafe chain now, but their original location was... Seattle in my heart.  Wonderful desserts, terrible service, and unexpectedly tasty borscht and all.)


----------



## mistikat

eagle1002us said:


> Is a flourless cake kind of like a brownie?



No not really. Brownies are (or should be) a bit chewier. They have a denser consistency, typically.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> You guys are so disciplined, it takes my breath away!  Do you guys eat diet drinks, sodas, or anything else like that?



I love regular Coke but I don't drink it because it starts up the psycho sugar-maniac thing.  I don't drink diet soda because I think it tastes yucky.  I drink a lot of iced tea.  I like nuts and cheese, and I have some higher protein/lower carb Kind bars in the pantry that I'll sometimes have for lunch with a piece of fruit if I'm having a crazy day.  Also, thanks to you, I'm eating a lot of popcorn lately!


----------



## chicinthecity777

prepster said:


> I love regular Coke but I don't drink it because it starts up the psycho sugar-maniac thing.  I don't drink diet soda because I think it tastes yucky.  I drink a lot of iced tea.  I like nuts and cheese, and I have some higher protein/lower carb Kind bars in the pantry that I'll sometimes have for lunch with a piece of fruit if I'm having a crazy day.  Also, thanks to you, I'm eating a lot of popcorn lately!


Popcorn is supposed to be very very good for losing weight! As long as it's not coated with sugar/syrup.  it is supposed to pick up the fat in your system and absorb it and flush it out eventually. Very good stuff!


----------



## prepster

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Popcorn is supposed to be very very good for losing weight! As long as it's not coated with sugar/syrup.  it is supposed to pick up the fat in your system and absorb it and flush it out eventually. Very good stuff!



That's interesting.  I didn't know that.  I don't need to lose weight (for now anyway!) but I'm much more aware these days of the need to keep blood sugar under control.


----------



## chicinthecity777

prepster said:


> That's interesting.  I didn't know that.  I don't need to lose weight (for now anyway!) but I'm much more aware these days of the need to keep blood sugar under control.


It's not just for losing weight, it's also good for cleansing so yes it's overall very good food!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I must pre-fix this that I have a rather delicate stomach. So I don't normally drink carbonated drinks because they make me feel very bloated. I do drink some during hot days but almost nothing when it's cooler. Greasy or very sugary food gives me stomach aches so I avoid them as well. e.g. I haven't had a doughnut for about say 10 years because I am sure last time I had it it gave me stomach ache. I am also mildly lactose intolerant so I try to avoid dairy as much as I can. We have this ice cream made of soya milk so I am glad to take some during hot days. If we are dining out, I would most likely sharing some desert with my SO. That's about it.
> 
> So to me, it's not really about discipline but rather a survival instinct.



I'm very similar, sensitive to various things. I also don't feel deprived avoiding things that disagree with me!


----------



## etoile de mer

prepster said:


> I love to use Hypericum in arrangements.  I had no idea it was St. John's wort.  The things we learn on tPF!  So, what part do people take as a supplement, the berry part or the leaf part?



I was curious about this, too! There are apparently many varieties of Hypericum. For making the remedy it seems they mostly use flowers, buds, and a few leaves of the variety called Hypericum perforatum.


----------



## nicole0612

FizzyWater said:


> The Dilettante chocolate company in Seattle recently closed their Broadway cafe after 40 years  but their famous bittersweet chocolate sauce is called Ephemere, and their Ephemere port milkshakes were to die for.  So you could have all three at once!
> 
> (You can still buy their chocolates in Seattle or on-line, and they apparently have a cafe chain now, but their original location was... Seattle in my heart.  Wonderful desserts, terrible service, and unexpectedly tasty borscht and all.)



That is so sad! I didn't realize. We used to get to-go cake slices from there all of the time. It's hard to explain how decadent and beautiful they are to those who didn't have the chance to try the shop. We never actually ate inside though.


----------



## eagle1002us

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Popcorn is supposed to be very very good for losing weight! As long as it's not coated with sugar/syrup.  it is supposed to pick up the fat in your system and absorb it and flush it out eventually. Very good stuff!


That's probably right altho not if you eat the whole darn bag at once.   I guess I had been building up to a bad case of popcorn withdrawal since I don't go to the movies that much.  It's this stuff called Skinny Pop.  Quite tasty and supposed to be 39 cal/cup.  I got a measuring cup and was shocked by how little it contained.   I found a bowl of popcorn is not equivalent to a cup.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> I love regular Coke but I don't drink it because it starts up the psycho sugar-maniac thing.  I don't drink diet soda because I think it tastes yucky.  I drink a lot of iced tea.  I like nuts and cheese, and I have some higher protein/lower carb Kind bars in the pantry that I'll sometimes have for lunch with a piece of fruit if I'm having a crazy day.  Also, thanks to you, I'm eating a lot of popcorn lately!


The Kind bars are pretty good.  They're different, not quite a candy bar, a bit more nutritious than that.   And they look pretty.  I never thought of eating one with fruit for lunch but that's probably a good idea.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> That's probably right altho not if you eat the whole darn bag at once.   I guess I had been building up to a bad case of popcorn withdrawal since I don't go to the movies that much.  It's this stuff called Skinny Pop.  Quite tasty and supposed to be 39 cal/cup.  I got a measuring cup and was shocked by how little it contained.   I found a bowl of popcorn is not equivalent to a cup.



LOL!  I discovered that too!  It's something around 1,000 calories for a whole bag.  But it's a lot of fiber.  So many some of those calories don't count?


----------



## Mindi B

Let's all remember the rules of calorie counting:  Broken cookies or crackers don't count.  Anything eaten while standing up over the sink doesn't count.  Anything eaten directly out of its container doesn't count.  Anything left on your partner's plate after a meal doesn't count. The "last little bit" of anything in the box or bag or carton doesn't count.  Anything found in the couch cushions doesn't count.


----------



## chicinthecity777

^^^  I don't count calories but I like your method a lot!


----------



## eagle1002us

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I must pre-fix this that I have a rather delicate stomach. So I don't normally drink carbonated drinks because they make me feel very bloated. I do drink some during hot days but almost nothing when it's cooler. Greasy or very sugary food gives me stomach aches so I avoid them as well. e.g. I haven't had a doughnut for about say 10 years because I am sure last time I had it it gave me stomach ache. I am also mildly lactose intolerant so I try to avoid dairy as much as I can. We have this ice cream made of soya milk so I am glad to take some during hot days. If we are dining out, I would most likely sharing some desert with my SO. That's about it.
> 
> So to me, it's not really about discipline but rather a survival instinct.


For me, it's more like "death by chocolate," so to speak.  Chocolate is the  staff of life.   Aging grandmother survived on hot chocolate, she liked it that much.  So it's probably genetic.   

i think the Aztecs sweetened chocolate [drinks] with honey.   I kind of think of those as conflicting flavors.   Anyhow, that was a wonderful contribution to civilization however they sweetened the drink.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Let's all remember the rules of calorie counting:  Broken cookies or crackers don't count.  Anything eaten while standing up over the sink doesn't count.  Anything eaten directly out of its container doesn't count.  Anything left on your partner's plate after a meal doesn't count. The "last little bit" of anything in the box or bag or carton doesn't count.  Anything found in the couch cushions doesn't count.



To which I add:  anything found in the bottom of a purse doesn't count.  Anything found in a desk drawer doesn't count.  Anything found in a pocket doesn't count.   Anything that comes out of a vending machine doesn't count.  Anything eaten an hour or two before dinner doesn't count.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Anybody in the US observed the eclipse??


----------



## mistikat

I'm not in the US, but we are/were supposed to be getting about 88% eclipse coverage. So far, it's still very bright and sunny out. Which is kind of funny, as we've had a horrible, cool, rainy and cloudy summer. Not complaining though - bring on the sun and heat! I am sure there will be some spectacular photos and videos of this, though!


----------



## lulilu

I am watching it on tv.  I managed to get the glasses for my GDs but not enough for me as well.  It is just passing Jackson Hill, Wyoming.  Fascinating to see the landscape actually get dark.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Oh cool! I am jealous! Please post some photos if you can once it happens eventually!


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> I am watching it on tv.  I managed to get the glasses for my GDs but not enough for me as well.  It is just passing Jackson Hill, Wyoming.  Fascinating to see the landscape actually get dark.


I remember experiencing one when I was a child. It was a partial one and it still got really dark! It's already quite dark here now due to being very cloudy so nothing for us!


----------



## mistikat

If it does get dark here (in about 45 minutes) it will be so cool!


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> I am watching it on tv.  I managed to get the glasses for my GDs but not enough for me as well.  It is just passing Jackson Hill, Wyoming.  Fascinating to see the landscape actually get dark.


I remember we used developed X-ray photo/film card to watch it.


----------



## scarf1

Skies cleared. We had 75% here. Started with colander, then just watched the shadows on the ground. At the peak, it was definitely softer light, like twilight.


----------



## mistikat

Those are cool pics all on their own!


----------



## chicinthecity777

scarf1 said:


> Skies cleared. We had 75% here. Started with colander, then just watched the shadows on the ground. At the peak, it was definitely softer light, like twilight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3801687
> View attachment 3801688


Great stuff! I wish we could see some ...


----------



## lulilu

Love your photos, scarf!  My SIL showed me some like that -- so interesting.  It got a bit dark here, definitely cooler too.  But clouds have since rolled in.  SIL brought the girls over so we took turns looking with the glasses and a pinhole camera they made.


----------



## gracekelly

I watched the eclipse on the TV.  If it had been going over my head, i think I would have hidden in a closet for fear of going blind.  I wouldn't even trust the glasses that were available for eclipse viewing

In other Hermes related news, at dinner last night, I was treated to the worst looking Constance fakeroo.  It had an adjustable strap and a snap closure under the H!  Quelle horreur!!.  This same woman has a fake Kelly, but it is not as egregious a fake and i was able to tolerate it across the dinner table at the time several years ago.  I believe that when I last saw her months ago, she was carrying a fake mini Chanel.  She is clueless that these are fakes and thinks that she got a "good deal" in Italy.  I wonder if she bought them from the guys who set up in the squares where the sellers of fakes all hang out.


----------



## Mindi B

How can people be so clueless?  I am against fakes because I believe the industry supports cruel labor practices.  They are also, er, fugly.  But if it weren't for reason number one I guess I'd let the clueless ones enjoy their bargains without censure.  Did she ask you to admire it, gk?  How do you handle that?


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> How can people be so clueless?  I am against fakes because I believe the industry supports cruel labor practices.  They are also, er, fugly.  But if it weren't for reason number one I guess I'd let the clueless ones enjoy their bargains without censure.  Did she ask you to admire it, gk?  How do you handle that?


She is a nice woman, but...I hate to say this...kind of stupid.  I did not comment on her bag and ignored it completely and instead focused on the pretty diamond bracelet she was wearing.  However, since she admitted to me that her 4 carat ring was not a real diamond, who knows about the bracelets?  The funny thing is that her husband is a parts distributor for two major US auto companies and the parts they send to dealers are authentic factory parts so her buying fakes is pretty ironic, not to mention that her DH could well afford to get the authentic branded bags.  I think she really does not understand what she has.  The funnier moment for me years ago was when she asked me how to tie a pochette on her "Kelly."  That was the LOL! moment!


----------



## mistikat

I did get to see the eclipe using the special glasses. Through which you can see absolutely nothing else. I was still terrified of it having some negative vision impact.

GK, that was a good response, not acknowledging the bag. Could get awkward!


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> I watched the eclipse on the TV.  If it had been going over my head, i think I would have hidden in a closet for fear of going blind.  I wouldn't even trust the glasses that were available for eclipse viewing
> 
> In other Hermes related news, at dinner last night, I was treated to the worst looking Constance fakeroo.  It had an adjustable strap and a snap closure under the H!  Quelle horreur!!.  This same woman has a fake Kelly, but it is not as egregious a fake and i was able to tolerate it across the dinner table at the time several years ago.  I believe that when I last saw her months ago, she was carrying a fake mini Chanel.  She is clueless that these are fakes and thinks that she got a "good deal" in Italy.  I wonder if she bought them from the guys who set up in the squares where the sellers of fakes all hang out.


GK, when I read your description of her "Kelly" and "Constance",  I don't know whether to laugh or cry! And what's with the fake diamonds etc? And also why tell people your diamonds are fakes? Does she really think they all look like the real things? 



Mindi B said:


> How can people be so clueless?  I am against fakes because I believe the industry supports cruel labor practices.  They are also, er, fugly.  But if it weren't for reason number one I guess I'd let the clueless ones enjoy their bargains without censure.  Did she ask you to admire it, gk?  How do you handle that?


I don't get fake either. Like you say how can someone be so clueless? Especially their background should afford them the real things! Mind boggling! I would be the one feel more embarrassed if I encounter such a situation. I have seen fake Birkins inside H boutique. My SA just rolled her eyes!


----------



## chicinthecity777

It might be a culture thing but here we almost never comment on what people are wearing at social gatherings so at least I hope I don't face such situation as much.


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> GK, when I read your description of her "Kelly" and "Constance",  I don't know whether to laugh or cry! And what's with the fake diamonds etc? And also why tell people your diamonds are fakes? Does she really think they all look like the real things?
> 
> 
> I don't get fake either. Like you say how can someone be so clueless? Especially their background should afford them the real things! Mind boggling! I would be the one feel more embarrassed if I encounter such a situation. I have seen fake Birkins inside H boutique. My SA just rolled her eyes!



Exactly so about the diamonds.  Did I mention that she said the real 6 ct was home in the safe?  That was prefaced earlier i the evening by her telling me that they spent 60k on all new Andersen windows and that their Italian chandelier cost a fortune.  Mind you, all of this was not information solicited by me.  My DH and I just discussed this a few minutes ago and I told him that I felt this  type of information sharing was unseemly, which may be an old fashioned notion.  I had to listen to a recitation of all the sports figures and TV actors/producers who live on their street as well.  Who asked?  These are very nice and generous people, but they are pretty nouveau in this regard and I suppose they just feel they have to tell people all these things.


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It might be a culture thing but here we almost never comment on what people are wearing at social gatherings so at least I hope I don't face such situation as much.


Most of the women I know in CA will only mention what you are wearing to compliment it as opposed to NYC where I grew up where they give you the up and down look to mentally register what you are wearing and then don't say a word lol!


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> Exactly so about the diamonds.  Did I mention that she said the real 6 ct was home in the safe?  That was prefaced earlier i the evening by her telling me that they spent 60k on all new Andersen windows and that their Italian chandelier cost a fortune.  Mind you, all of this was not information solicited by me.  My DH and I just discussed this a few minutes ago and I told him that I felt this  type of information sharing was unseemly, which may be an old fashioned notion.  I had to listen to a recitation of all the sports figures and TV actors/producers who live on their street as well.  Who asked?  These are very nice and generous people, but they are pretty nouveau in this regard and I suppose they just feel they have to tell people all these things.


We are the same GK! The British never ever tell anything's cost ever. Any mentioning of how much something costs is considered tacky. All we get is "you look lovely today!" And be done with. So much easier if you ask me.


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> Most of the women I know in CA will only mention what you are wearing to compliment it as opposed to NYC where I grew up where they give you the up and down look to mentally register what you are wearing and then don't say a word lol!


----------



## lulilu

I always roll my eyes when someone constantly discloses what she paid for something, or feels the need to say that something was "very expensive."  Er, if I really cared about the cost of your [Chanel, Cartier, VCA] item, I could look it up quite readily.
Once in Bloomingdales, a woman kept looking obviously at my birkin.  Finally, I smiled at her, which resulted in an onslaught of how she got the same bag on Canal St and didn't know why anyone would buy it elsewhere.  Oookaaaaay.


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> I always roll my eyes when someone constantly discloses what she paid for something, or feels the need to say that something was "very expensive."  Er, if I really cared about the cost of your [Chanel, Cartier, VCA] item, I could look it up quite readily.
> Once in Bloomingdales, a woman kept looking obviously at my birkin.  Finally, I smiled at her, which resulted in an onslaught of how she got the same bag on Canal St and didn't know why anyone would buy it elsewhere.  Oookaaaaay.


Really!!  I got that in a Starbucks in Florida once.  I just smile and say nothing.


----------



## Genie27

Last weekend some woman in a washroom tried to ask if my rockstuds were "rreeeall". I didn't quite understand so she smiled and said 'nice shoes'.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Last weekend some woman in a washroom tried to ask if my rockstuds were "rreeeall". I didn't quite understand so she smiled and said 'nice shoes'.


I am terrible because if point blank asked if something is real, I always say no.  I discovered that it is far easier to say no and not have to listen to the speech about "how could you spend all that money etc."  It is really none of their business one way or the other.  I don't want to engage with strangers in that fashion as it is such a no win situation.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

gracekelly said:


> Exactly so about the diamonds.  Did I mention that she said the real 6 ct was home in the safe?  That was prefaced earlier i the evening by her telling me that they spent 60k on all new Andersen windows and that their Italian chandelier cost a fortune.  Mind you, all of this was not information solicited by me.  My DH and I just discussed this a few minutes ago and I told him that I felt this  type of information sharing was unseemly, which may be an old fashioned notion.  I had to listen to a recitation of all the sports figures and TV actors/producers who live on their street as well.  Who asked?  These are very nice and generous people, but they are pretty nouveau in this regard and I suppose they just feel they have to tell people all these things.



They got robbed on the Andersen windows- Pella or Marvin windows are better.


----------



## gracekelly

Madam Bijoux said:


> They got robbed on the Andersen windows- Pella or Marvin windows are better.


lol!  He said that he wanted them because of the lifetime guarantee.  I suspect the brands you mentioned have it as well..


----------



## lulilu

gracekelly said:


> Really!!  I got that in a Starbucks in Florida once.  I just smile and say nothing.



That's all you can really do.  And escape as soon as possible.


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> I always roll my eyes when someone constantly discloses what she paid for something, or feels the need to say that something was "very expensive."  Er, if I really cared about the cost of your [Chanel, Cartier, VCA] item, I could look it up quite readily.
> Once in Bloomingdales, a woman kept looking obviously at my birkin.  Finally, I smiled at her, which resulted in an onslaught of how she got the same bag on Canal St and didn't know why anyone would buy it elsewhere.  Oookaaaaay.


I like it that they think it's the same bag! LOL!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Genie27 said:


> Last weekend some woman in a washroom tried to ask if my rockstuds were "rreeeall". I didn't quite understand so she smiled and said 'nice shoes'.


Ouch! It never even come cross my mind there are fake rockstuds out there! But I guess there are fakes for a lot of things.


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> I am terrible because if point blank asked if something is real, I always say no.  I discovered that it is far easier to say no and not have to listen to the speech about "how could you spend all that money etc."  It is really none of their business one way or the other.  I don't want to engage with strangers in that fashion as it is such a no win situation.


I think that's really wise.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I was once carrying my orange Birkin browsing in FCUK store, a high street clothes store here. A young SA came to me asking whether I needed any help. She saw my bag and said "oh I have the exactly the same bag!" I was a bit taken aback and said "oh good for you!" and she went on to say her parents bought it for her on a trip somewhere. So I said "Oh lucky you, I had to pay for mine myself!"


----------



## CapriTrotteur

I had a funny situation too actually just on Saturday.
We were at a wedding and I had my Chanel 2.55 with me.
Someone looked at it and said nice bag, it's just like a Chanel isn't it.
I agreed and said yes it was.


----------



## chicinthecity777

CapriTrotteur said:


> I had a funny situation too actually just on Saturday.
> We were at a wedding and I had my Chanel 2.55 with me.
> Someone looked at it and said nice bag, it's just like a Chanel isn't it.
> I agreed and said yes it was.


----------



## chicinthecity777

CapriTrotteur said:


> I had a funny situation too actually just on Saturday.
> We were at a wedding and I had my Chanel 2.55 with me.
> Someone looked at it and said nice bag, it's just like a Chanel isn't it.
> I agreed and said yes it was.


Hope you are doing well dear!


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I watched the eclipse on the TV.  If it had been going over my head, i think I would have hidden in a closet for fear of going blind.  I wouldn't even trust the glasses that were available for eclipse viewing
> 
> In other Hermes related news, at dinner last night, I was treated to the worst looking Constance fakeroo.  It had an adjustable strap and a snap closure under the H!  Quelle horreur!!.  This same woman has a fake Kelly, but it is not as egregious a fake and i was able to tolerate it across the dinner table at the time several years ago.  I believe that when I last saw her months ago, she was carrying a fake mini Chanel.  She is clueless that these are fakes and thinks that she got a "good deal" in Italy.  I wonder if she bought them from the guys who set up in the squares where the sellers of fakes all hang out.


I was worried about the blind thing too.  The library ran out of glasses early in the month. I decided not to pursue the glasses.  On the news there was a picture of a crowd in NYC peering up at the sky and all of them had glasses on except this one young woman who was shading her eyes with her hand.  Boy, I hope she's all right.
The eclipse was coming and I was in the midst of negotiating an best offer.  Emails were flying back and forth -- what's condition of item, when will I get it, what shipping options do I have, etc., etc. and I was watching the sky thru the window at the same time waiting for 2:42 pm to come.   It was a foreign transaction and I got rattled and gave the seller more than I had intended (I could have cancelled the offer but I'd already sent it).   Tho it wasn't a huge amount more,  I will never make another Best Offer when an eclipse is going on.  Somehow even saying the words in the same breath: "eclipse, best offer," sounds like an oxymoron.  

Anyhow, all the sky did was darken like twilight was coming for a couple of minutes (I had no glasses and no view of the sun).  The pictures on cnn of S. Carolina were nice and i could see how the area was darkening nicely.  I wonder if actually being in the path of it was as awe-inspiring as I heard on news reports prior to the event.


----------



## gracekelly

CapriTrotteur said:


> I had a funny situation too actually just on Saturday.
> We were at a wedding and I had my Chanel 2.55 with me.
> Someone looked at it and said nice bag, it's just like a Chanel isn't it.
> I agreed and said yes it was.


Perfect reply!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hope you are doing well dear!


Hi Xiang, I am thank you, hope you are too.


----------



## chicinthecity777

ah, I just read this and think it's totally unacceptable! 
*Abandon all hope – the vanilla ice cream drought has hit the UK*
from bbc.co.uk
http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/item/7d3dd28b-a168-4889-8325-41d5a41a83bb


----------



## Mindi B

Well, that's it, xiangxiang.  My visit's off!  Unacceptable is the word!  What will happen to my very favorite treat, the Flake cone?!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Well, that's it, xiangxiang.  My visit's off!  Unacceptable is the word!  What will happen to my very favorite treat, the Flake cone?!


Exactly! In this day and age how is this even physically possible? Wouldn't we have already cloned them or something when we know there is a shortage???


----------



## bunnycat

CapriTrotteur said:


> I had a funny situation too actually just on Saturday.
> We were at a wedding and I had my Chanel 2.55 with me.
> Someone looked at it and said nice bag, it's just like a Chanel isn't it.
> I agreed and said yes it was.



LOL- that's so funny. I had a similar thing happen with a vintage Chanel I have. I was wearing it one day when my mom and I went shopping and had a conversation like this:

mom: oh that's so pretty. Is it Coach? (because of the C's) 
me: 

If y'all don't know by now I am truly the black sheep of my family.....I'm pretty sure I was changed at birth with someone else as *no one* but me has any interest in designer goods.....


----------



## bunnycat

xiangxiang0731 said:


> ah, I just read this and think it's totally unacceptable!
> *Abandon all hope – the vanilla ice cream drought has hit the UK*
> from bbc.co.uk
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/item/7d3dd28b-a168-4889-8325-41d5a41a83bb




oh man- we're all gonna have to grow our own vanilla orchids now....


----------



## chicinthecity777

bunnycat said:


> oh man- we're all gonna have to grow our own vanilla orchids now....


Yep! Got to clear that allotment now to make space for them...


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> ah, I just read this and think it's totally unacceptable!
> *Abandon all hope – the vanilla ice cream drought has hit the UK*
> from bbc.co.uk
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/item/7d3dd28b-a168-4889-8325-41d5a41a83bb


To quote Rachel Zoe " I can't even!"   This when hoarding is a good thing,  They should have laid in a supply to last 3 years!  You have now learned that you will need to keep a 2 year supply of vanilla ice cream in your freezer.

Let us know if we need to Fedex you a supply.


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> To quote Rachel Zoe " I can't even!"   This when hoarding is a good thing,  They should have laid in a supply to last 3 years!  You have now learned that you will need to keep a 2 year supply of vanilla ice cream in your freezer.
> 
> Let us know if we need to Fedex you a supply.


 I might have to!


----------



## chicinthecity777

You guys are not going to believe this! After supper it was ice cream time. Our head chef aka my SO raided the freezer and announced to me that I was running out of soya vanilla ice cream! I mean for real! There is another tub but it's chocolate! Time to stockpile those vanilla ones!


----------



## bunnycat

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You guys are not going to believe this! After supper it was ice cream time. Our head chef aka my SO raided the freezer and announced to me that I was running out of soya vanilla ice cream! I mean for real! There is another tub but it's chocolate! Time to stockpile those vanilla ones!



I must be lucky. My favorites are mint chocolate chip, peanut butter cup and salted caramel....


----------



## chicinthecity777

bunnycat said:


> I must be lucky. My favorites are mint chocolate chip, peanut butter cup and salted caramel....


I like mint chocolate too! But with this soya ice cream range, choices are very limited. I have only seen vanilla and chocolate. Maybe they will bring out more flavours once the range gains more popularity.


----------



## Mindi B

Salted caramelllllll. . . .


----------



## chicinthecity777

My SO's parents were leaving for a 2 weeks trip to the southwest of U.S.A and they were able to come to an arrangement with the pet grooming place they normally take Harry to to look after Harry. Yesterday as they were packing up his toys, blankets etc, Harry knew something was up and I was sent this photo of him clearing stating him opinion of all of this! He cried/whined in the car all the way to the temp new home. Tough 2 weeks ahead of him and the 2 girls who are going to look after him!


----------



## bunnycat

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I like mint chocolate too! But with this soya ice cream range, choices are very limited. I have only seen vanilla and chocolate. Maybe they will bring out more flavours once the range gains more popularity.



I haven't ever tried soya, even though I'm a bit lactose intolerant. If I just choose my brand wisely, I don't have any issues. Will have to check soy ice or rice cream now ... .



xiangxiang0731 said:


> My SO's parents were leaving for a 2 weeks trip to the southwest of U.S.A and they were able to come to an arrangement with the pet grooming place they normally take Harry to to look after Harry. Yesterday as they were packing up his toys, blankets etc, Harry knew something was up and I was sent this photo of him clearing stating him opinion of all of this! He cried/whined in the car all the way to the temp new home. Tough 2 weeks ahead of him and the 2 girls who are going to look after him!
> View attachment 3806218



Poor dude....he looks so sad. 

M poor cats have this look today. We are under hurricane advisory for the day in central Tx and its raining cats and dogs out there and windy. I told them so but they still wanted me to open the back door. So I did. And now they are sitting in here staring mournfully at me because it's too messy to go out.


----------



## Cygne18

xiangxiang0731 said:


> My SO's parents were leaving for a 2 weeks trip to the southwest of U.S.A and they were able to come to an arrangement with the pet grooming place they normally take Harry to to look after Harry. Yesterday as they were packing up his toys, blankets etc, Harry knew something was up and I was sent this photo of him clearing stating him opinion of all of this! He cried/whined in the car all the way to the temp new home. Tough 2 weeks ahead of him and the 2 girls who are going to look after him!
> View attachment 3806218



AWWWW! He is soooo cuteee...I hope he makes some friends at the pet grooming place.


----------



## Mindi B

Harry is so photogenic.  He is beautiful and even the colors of that photograph are stunning.  It could be framed.
Stay strong, Harry.  Mom and Dad WILL be back, sweetheart!


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> I was worried about the blind thing too.  The library ran out of glasses early in the month. I decided not to pursue the glasses.  On the news there was a picture of a crowd in NYC peering up at the sky and all of them had glasses on except this one young woman who was shading her eyes with her hand.  Boy, I hope she's all right.
> The eclipse was coming and I was in the midst of negotiating an best offer.  Emails were flying back and forth -- what's condition of item, when will I get it, what shipping options do I have, etc., etc. and I was watching the sky thru the window at the same time waiting for 2:42 pm to come.   It was a foreign transaction and I got rattled and gave the seller more than I had intended (I could have cancelled the offer but I'd already sent it).   Tho it wasn't a huge amount more,  I will never make another Best Offer when an eclipse is going on.  Somehow even saying the words in the same breath: "eclipse, best offer," sounds like an oxymoron.
> 
> Anyhow, all the sky did was darken like twilight was coming for a couple of minutes (I had no glasses and no view of the sun).  The pictures on cnn of S. Carolina were nice and i could see how the area was darkening nicely.  I wonder if actually being in the path of it was as awe-inspiring as I heard on news reports prior to the event.


It's my busy season. I was working during the eclipse. I also did not get glasses either, but many in my office did. So about 2:45 I managed to go downstairs, borrow a set of glasses and took a look for 30 seconds. I then went back to work. Quite frankly, it was way darker during the rain/hailstorm that followed about a half hour past the eclipse.


----------



## chicinthecity777

bunnycat said:


> I haven't ever tried soya, even though I'm a bit lactose intolerant. If I just choose my brand wisely, I don't have any issues. Will have to check soy ice or rice cream now ... .
> 
> 
> 
> Poor dude....he looks so sad.
> 
> M poor cats have this look today. We are under hurricane advisory for the day in central Tx and its raining cats and dogs out there and windy. I told them so but they still wanted me to open the back door. So I did. And now they are sitting in here staring mournfully at me because it's too messy to go out.


My problem with cow's milk is rather complicated. I am allergic to the protein in milk as well as mildly intolerant of lactose. I have tried soya, coconut, rice, almond milks but soya derivatives are the most available in my country. 
Your poor cats! Hope all is well with you and the hurricane pasts soon!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Cygne18 said:


> AWWWW! He is soooo cuteee...I hope he makes some friends at the pet grooming place.


I hope so too and I think he will! He is the friendliest dog we/my in-laws have had and he's never aggressive towards other dogs. I just hope he doesn't feel too abandoned by his regular family.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Harry is so photogenic.  He is beautiful and even the colors of that photograph are stunning.  It could be framed.
> Stay strong, Harry.  Mom and Dad WILL be back, sweetheart!


Mindi B, you are such a sweetie! I will pass on your words to Harry! SO's sister has his temporary carers' contact details and we are supposed to get regular updates.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Exactly so about the diamonds.  Did I mention that she said the real 6 ct was home in the safe?  That was prefaced earlier i the evening by her telling me that they spent 60k on all new Andersen windows and that their Italian chandelier cost a fortune.  Mind you, all of this was not information solicited by me.  My DH and I just discussed this a few minutes ago and I told him that I felt this  type of information sharing was unseemly, which may be an old fashioned notion.  I had to listen to a recitation of all the sports figures and TV actors/producers who live on their street as well.  Who asked?  These are very nice and generous people, but they are pretty nouveau in this regard and I suppose they just feel they have to tell people all these things.


Nice, generous, and insecure about their wealth and acquisitions.  
Well, that's better than sneering at others or in being cheap with others (like with gifts) so they can hoard their $$.   Do they give nice parties that you know?
Supposedly, women with high jewelry used to leave the good stuff in the safe deposit box and wear glass (strass) imitations.   I imagine CZ's that are high quality are pretty good imitations, too.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> It's my busy season. I was working during the eclipse. I also did not get glasses either, but many in my office did. So about 2:45 I managed to go downstairs, borrow a set of glasses and took a look for 30 seconds. I then went back to work. Quite frankly, it was way darker during the rain/hailstorm that followed about a half hour past the eclipse.


I was underwhelmed, too.


----------



## chaneljewel

In my area, we had about 87% coverage.  With that amount, I was amazed at how bright the sun was still. Incredible I think and made me realize just how powerful our sun is for light and warmth.  I actually enjoyed the eclipse even though we didn't have a total one.


----------



## lulilu

chaneljewel said:


> In my area, we had about 87% coverage.  With that amount, I was amazed at how bright the sun was still. Incredible I think and made me realize just how powerful our sun is for light and warmth.  I actually enjoyed the eclipse even though we didn't have a total one.



It was remarkable in many ways.  It was beautiful, awe inspiring -- I watched the total eclipses on tv as they were happening as well -- and I loved how it brought so many people together to watch it.


----------



## Croisette7

xiangxiang0731 said:


> My SO's parents were leaving for a 2 weeks trip to the southwest of U.S.A and they were able to come to an arrangement with the pet grooming place they normally take Harry to to look after Harry. Yesterday as they were packing up his toys, blankets etc, Harry knew something was up and I was sent this photo of him clearing stating him opinion of all of this! He cried/whined in the car all the way to the temp new home. Tough 2 weeks ahead of him and the 2 girls who are going to look after him!
> View attachment 3806218


What a darling, *xiangxiang!*


----------



## chicinthecity777

Croisette7 said:


> What a darling, *xiangxiang!*


Hi Croisette! I guess he is! I wonder how his first night at the temporary home went...


----------



## lulilu

I hate boarding my dogs.  I can only board the little ones, and request they be kept together.  When we rescued Emmy, I took her for grooming and found out she went crazy in the crate.  We have never even tried to put her in a crate as we don't want to stress her.  We try to take her with us, finding rentals friendly to dogs, or someone will be home with her.  My groomer doesn't crate either.  It is a bit confining to our schedules, but can't be avoided.


----------



## Mindi B

Coming up on Mabel's first boarding experience.  We're traveling internationally, so no option to take her with us.  I am apprehensive, but hoping she will do well and it will end up benefiting her socialization.  HenHen will be there too--not that dear, neurotic Henry will be a great source of reassurance, but at least he's familiar.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

bunnycat said:


> LOL- that's so funny. I had a similar thing happen with a vintage Chanel I have. I was wearing it one day when my mom and I went shopping and had a conversation like this:
> 
> mom: oh that's so pretty. Is it Coach? (because of the C's)
> me:
> 
> If y'all don't know by now I am truly the black sheep of my family.....I'm pretty sure I was changed at birth with someone else as *no one* but me has any interest in designer goods.....


Too funny Bunnycat!


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> I hate boarding my dogs.  I can only board the little ones, and request they be kept together.  When we rescued Emmy, I took her for grooming and found out she went crazy in the crate.  We have never even tried to put her in a crate as we don't want to stress her.  We try to take her with us, finding rentals friendly to dogs, or someone will be home with her.  My groomer doesn't crate either.  It is a bit confining to our schedules, but can't be avoided.





Mindi B said:


> Coming up on Mabel's first boarding experience.  We're traveling internationally, so no option to take her with us.  I am apprehensive, but hoping she will do well and it will end up benefiting her socialization.  HenHen will be there too--not that dear, neurotic Henry will be a great source of reassurance, but at least he's familiar.


In an ideal world, my in-laws would bring Harry everywhere they go. But flying Harry is just not an option. Not just because of the cost involved, but being in a cage in the hold on a plane would just traumatise Harry too much. Last time they were away, they found a guy in the neighbourhood to look after Harry, together with half a dozen of dogs. We received photos of Harry running in the park playing with other dogs looking very happy. But the guy was from Agentina and he has since gone back to Argentina! This pet grooming place doesn't normally take dogs in but the girls there really love Harry so they agreed to look after Harry. Fingers crossed Harry settles in soon.


----------



## lulilu

I am sure Harry will be fine XX.  He is with girls he knows and who love him.  I couldn't imagine traveling by plane with any of my animals.  Certainly not in a crate and hold of the plane.  I used to leave mine with exDH until he got a Great Dane who we know would upset Emmy.  Emmy doesn't like other dogs but tolerates Lil and Phil.  She is a sweetheart otherwise.
When we adopt rescues we never know the doggie's former life.  And Em came from a rescue that was only one step removed from ACC -- no extensive analysis by a foster parent of the dog's personality.  So we learned as we got to know each other.


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> I am sure Harry will be fine XX.  He is with girls he knows and who love him.  I couldn't imagine traveling by plane with any of my animals.  Certainly not in a crate and hold of the plane.  I used to leave mine with exDH until he got a Great Dane who we know would upset Emmy.  Emmy doesn't like other dogs but tolerates Lil and Phil.  She is a sweetheart otherwise.
> When we adopt rescues we never know the doggie's former life.  And Em came from a rescue that was only one step removed from ACC -- no extensive analysis by a foster parent of the dog's personality.  So we learned as we got to know each other.


Lulilu, yes I am sure he will be fine. Maybe a bumpy start but he will eventually settle down. He adores humans and he likes the girls there. 
How interesting that my in-laws' dogs have always been puppies so we all know what they were like from a young age while older rescuer dogs really require a discovery phase! I applaud you for adopting those rescuer dogs and give them a loving home!


----------



## chaneljewel

I feel fortunate that my groomer will keep my furry girls whenever we need to board them.  We try to take them with us whenever we can as I miss my girls so much when they're not with us.


----------



## Mindi B

A complete non sequitur: I have a question for our Cafe members in the UK.  Are white booties a fashion "thing" over there as they are in NYC?


----------



## Mindi B

Oooh, and another one: Definitively, can original Barenia (smooth "Naturel," not "Faubourg") tolerate rain or not?  Does it dry without spots, or does water leave permanent marks?  I needs ta know!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> A complete non sequitur: I have a question for our Cafe members in the UK.  Are white booties a fashion "thing" over there as they are in NYC?


*Mindi B*, not that I know of at the moment. White boots are also associated with "Exssex girls" which is not a good thing. Most people I see are still wearing sandals. Do you have a photo of them?


----------



## mistikat

\


Mindi B said:


> A complete non sequitur: I have a question for our Cafe members in the UK.  Are white booties a fashion "thing" over there as they are in NYC?





Mindi B said:


> Oooh, and another one: Definitively, can original Barenia (smooth "Naturel," not "Faubourg") tolerate rain or not?  Does it dry without spots, or does water leave permanent marks?  I needs ta know!



White boots are a thing in NY?

I don't have the new barenia but my (old) barenia bags do just fine in rain/snow. For what that's worth!


----------



## Mindi B

Mine is the original Barenia, too, mistikat, not the new grained version. So your observation is worth a lot!  Thank you!
Yeah, white booties started in late winter/early spring and are still going strong into fall 2017.  A definite thing.
ETA:  But. xiangxiang, I thought TOWIE!


----------



## mistikat

Mindi, just to echo what you and others said earlier, can't quite wrap my head around the devastation in Houston. I had family living in San Antonio but they've all moved in the past year. I know they aren't in the direct path of this storm, but my heart goes out to anyone dealing with this. It's devastating just to watch. I can't imagine what it's like for people to be living through.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Mine is the original Barenia, too, mistikat, not the new grained version. So your observation is worth a lot!  Thank you!
> Yeah, white booties started in late winter/early spring and are still going strong into fall 2017.  A definite thing.
> ETA:  But. xiangxiang, I thought TOWIE!


Definitely TOWIE I am afraid!


----------



## lulilu

I hope you take time to observe fashion Mindi (ala PbP) and report back to us some details.


----------



## Mindi B

I shall try, lulilu!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi,
I wear my Barenia Birkin in all type of weather. It just develops a gorgeous patina. Take your Barenia out for a spin. You'll love it!!!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Oooh, and another one: Definitively, can original Barenia (smooth "Naturel," not "Faubourg") tolerate rain or not?  Does it dry without spots, or does water leave permanent marks?  I needs ta know!


Mindi- I posted a picture in the Go Kelly Go thread of the 19 year old beauty I acquired earlier this month from Doc Ride. Fabulous patina,. two days in I accidentally spilled a significant splash of hot black coffee (no cream or sugar in it) down the back of the bag because the lid on my mug wasn't closed tightly enough. I FREAKED, put the bag down and headed to the computer to research what if anything I could do to fix this, I felt sick to my stomach. Came back to the bag and the coffee was gone, evaporated, no staining on the bag. It was like it had never happened. In a certain light, if I look hard I can see where it splashed but it has already become part of the patina and my "history" with the bag. And as DD, the horsewoman, reminds me "Mom, Barenia is the original saddle leather, it can take it!".


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Oooh, and another one: Definitively, can original Barenia (smooth "Naturel," not "Faubourg") tolerate rain or not?  Does it dry without spots, or does water leave permanent marks?  I needs ta know!


*Mindi B*, I am also a bit confused about Barenia and water. But my current understanding is that water mark will show when it's wet but it will disappear once it dries out. Maybe take yours out when it's dry to start with and see how it goes before taking it when it's raining?


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks so much, everyone, for the information and encouragement!


----------



## gracekelly

Ladies, is there anyone here who enjoys selecting clothing for a trip when carry-on luggage is mandated by the other half?  My biggest aggravation at the moment is a handbag choice.


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> Ladies, is there anyone here who enjoys selecting clothing for a trip when carry-on luggage is mandated by the other half?  My biggest aggravation at the moment is a handbag choice.


GK, that's a tough one! How long are you going for and what type of trip is it? My household is the other way around! With my SO wanted a big suit case and I always want hand luggage only. I hate not having my things with me and waiting for luggage when arrive.


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> GK, that's a tough one! How long are you going for and what type of trip is it? My household is the other way around! With my SO wanted a big suit case and I always want hand luggage only. I hate not having my things with me and waiting for luggage when arrive.


It is hot and humid in Japan and moving around a bit for 2 weeks.  My DH doesn't want to check any bags so we are trying to do this with two Rimowa carry-ons and a couple of soft tote bags.  Since I have filled either of them yet, I don't know how successful I will be.  I would like to leave some room for purchases.


----------



## Mindi B

Story of my life, gk.  No suggestions beyond the usual--everything has to go with everything else, think in multi-combinatory layers, scarves or other small accessories to liven up repeat outfits.  Packing cubes can be helpful--they don't necessarily maximize space, but they do keep related articles together, which means no more desperately digging through a suitcase in the early morning dark in search of that elusive pair of clean knickers.
If your DH might relent and permit you to check a suitcase on the return trip, a flat carry all in nylon will pack in negligible space but can carry back souvenirs on the home-bound flight while the carry-on bag flies steerage.
I would love to visit Japan!  What an exciting trip!  Have you been there before?


----------



## HavLab

I did two weeks in Southeast Asia carry on only.  It was a casual vacation so I mainly packed long sleeve t-shirts and skirts.  I think one pair of trousers.  I cant remember what handbag I took but I do remember buying a cute batik bag in Indonesia.  After that trip I realized I could do a longer trip without checking luggage which was super liberating!   Enjoy your trip.  I love Asia.


----------



## gracekelly

HavLab said:


> I did two weeks in Southeast Asia carry on only.  It was a casual vacation so I mainly packed long sleeve t-shirts and skirts.  I think one pair of trousers.  I cant remember what handbag I took but I do remember buying a cute batik bag in Indonesia.  After that trip I realized I could do a longer trip without checking luggage which was super liberating!   Enjoy your trip.  I love Asia.


I agree it is totally liberating!  I have done two week cruises with carry on!  Somehow the weather issue is getting to me.  I was going to bring my hooded rain jacket, but I really think it is too heavy.  It was beyond perfect for Ireland last year, but it was so much cooler there.  I have a GAP white nylon little jacket with a built in hood that I picked up eons ago and have never worn.  I am thinking this may be the way to go.  It gives a little protection without the weight and space in the carry on.  I am also taking a white cotton denim jacket and if that gets wet, it gets wet lol!  Everything I am taking will dry easily.  If i thought it was really going to pour, I would take my yellow rain slip on shoes.  They were very useful in Ireland.


----------



## prepster

gracekelly said:


> Ladies, is there anyone here who enjoys selecting clothing for a trip when carry-on luggage is mandated by the other half?  My biggest aggravation at the moment is a handbag choice.



I am a big proponent of traveling light.  I've been all over the world and I never check a bag and have developed a uniform of sorts for travel.  I use a wheeled carry on for the overhead and a backpack for my "personal item" under the seat.  It holds my iPad, chargers, toiletry bag, Bose noise-canceling headphones, socks, wallet and ticket, etc. At my destination I never carry a bag.  It gets stuffed into the hotel safe or locked in my suitcase and left in the room.  Passport, cash, cards and a couple of bandaids go into a zipped nylon pouch that loops on my belt and is tucked into my waistband, not to be seen and next to my body.  I love the freedom, I'm never a target for pickpockets or purse snatchers, and I have SO much more energy for miles of walking if I'm not lugging a bag.  Just the thought of something hanging on my shoulder or arm all day makes me tired.    I put a lipstick in my pocket and sometimes a small, thin comb if it is windy.  My sunglasses go on my face or on top of my head.  That's it.  Easy-peasy.


----------



## prepster

gracekelly said:


> I agree it is totally liberating!  I have done two week cruises with carry on!  Somehow the weather issue is getting to me.  I was going to bring my hooded rain jacket, but I really think it is too heavy.  It was beyond perfect for Ireland last year, but it was so much cooler there.  I have a GAP white nylon little jacket with a built in hood that I picked up eons ago and have never worn.  I am thinking this may be the way to go.  It gives a little protection without the weight and space in the carry on.  I am also taking a white cotton denim jacket and if that gets wet, it gets wet lol!  Everything I am taking will dry easily.  If i thought it was really going to pour, I would take my yellow rain slip on shoes.  They were very useful in Ireland.



That sounds like a good plan!

I wear the same thing on the plane every trip:  Dark jeans, low waterproof leather paddock boots from Ariat, a fitted long-sleeve cotton tee in black or white, a black blazer and a v-neck cashmere or cotton sweater tied around my shoulders.  On the plane I fold my jacket on top of my carry-on in the overhead, (or the flight attendant hangs it up if I fly Business) and put on my sweater.  I pack a lightweight packable short trench and mini umbrella in my backpack.

The carry on gets three white shirts which I send to the hotel laundry to clean/press as needed, another pair of jeans, black leggings, a pencil skirt, and a pair of black crepe palazzo pants.  A silk blouse, H scarf, a few assorted tees and undergarments and I can easily go two weeks (or more), and am able to dress for any occasion from casual to the opera.  For jewelry I take CZ studs, gold hoops and a long rope of Majorica pearls.  I take a pair of running shoes, a pair of dressy but comfortable sandals or pumps, and another pair of flats for walking.  I sometimes wash my own undergarments, but I do use the hotel laundry as needed for everything else, and for me it is worth it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I have a long trip coming up that has a cruise as the lion's share of it. The cruise has a dress code and I have collected lovely pieces for it. I do not think I can fit into a carry on bag. My dilemma is what bag to bring. I have a nylon, cross body bag that's great for the day time. BUT I recently got a dream H bag which would be great, but I'm leery of bringing it, for fear it would be stolen. It's not easily replaceable, more so than normal for Hermes. I do have a cross body Bottega Veneta that I might bring.

And then there's my bands, rollers and other exercise stuff. So, I'm not traveling light.


----------



## prepster

etoupebirkin said:


> I have a long trip coming up that has a cruise as the lion's share of it. The cruise has a dress code and I have collected lovely pieces for it. I do not think I can fit into a carry on bag. My dilemma is what bag to bring. I have a nylon, cross body bag that's great for the day time. BUT I recently got a dream H bag which would be great, but I'm leery of bringing it, for fear it would be stolen. It's not easily replaceable, more so than normal for Hermes. I do have a cross body Bottega Veneta that I might bring.
> 
> And then there's my bands, rollers and other exercise stuff. So, I'm not traveling light.



I never take anything that is irreplaceable, but I suppose that is a philosophy.  To me traveling light and feeling free on a vacation is my priority.  But I have friends that would feel very out-of-sorts without a selection of bags, their jewels and half of their closet.  It seems like over time we all kind of work out how we're most comfortable.  A friend came to visit me many years ago and did not just bring a few cotton balls for removing makeup, she packed the entire glass jar of cotton balls from her bathroom counter.  She would never in a gazillion years attempt to travel light.


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> That sounds like a good plan!
> 
> I wear the same thing on the plane every trip:  Dark jeans, low waterproof leather paddock boots from Ariat, a fitted long-sleeve cotton tee in black or white, a black blazer and a v-neck cashmere sweater tied around my shoulders.  On the plane I fold my jacket on top of my carry on in the overhead, (or the flight attendant hangs it up if I fly Business) and put on my sweater.  I pack a lightweight packable short trench and mini umbrella in my backpack.
> 
> The carry on gets three white shirts which I send to the hotel laundry to clean/press as needed, another pair of jeans, black leggings, a pencil skirt, and a pair of black lightweight wool crepe palazzo pants.  A silk blouse, H scarf, a few assorted tees and undergarments and I can easily go two weeks (or more), and am able to dress for any occasion from casual to the opera.  For jewelry I take CZ studs, gold hoops and a long rope of Majorica pearls.  I take a pair of running shoes, a pair of dressy but comfortable sandals or pumps, and another pair of flats for walking.  I sometimes wash my own undergarments, but I do use the hotel laundry as needed for everything else, and for me it is worth it.


Wow You are really good!  I do some of the same things.  Carry on in the overhead and the tote under the seat.  If I take a decent bag it is small and in the tote along with make-up, liquids, travel docs. etc. Nylon crossbody day bag is packed and taken out at the hotel.  I tend to need something to put the umbrella, water, tissues etc in.   Blouse, black jeans, cotton jacket and slip on leather sneaker shoe for the plane.  I usually take a black cashmere cardie, but I am so sick of doing that since I will be wearing a casual cotton denim jacket.  . Not sure if I am taking an iPad this trip and may just use my phone to connect to the internet where there is free WiFi.  I revisited the GAP jacket and it is definitely the one to take for rain.    If anything goes to the laundry it will be something of DH and even then I hesitate since we are moving around so much.    I launder my things in the sink.  I should pare down to just one scarf instead of two. Taking one shawl.   I am packing a black cotton blazer as it is unlined, flat and light.  One pair of nice pants, and some more casual poly track pants that are pretty cute and a pair of white pants.  Assorted color blouses which are all washable.  One pair of Superga sneakers and one pair of Chanel slingback flats.  I think that is it!   Socks!  No shoes in many places so you need socks.

Edit:  This is DH"s mantra about not taking expensive things.  He doesn't want us to worry about STUFF!

@etoupebirkin  leave the exercise stuff home.  There are gyms at hotels and on the ship.  You will be going around so much, that will be your exercise.


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> I have a long trip coming up that has a cruise as the lion's share of it. The cruise has a dress code and I have collected lovely pieces for it. I do not think I can fit into a carry on bag. My dilemma is what bag to bring. I have a nylon, cross body bag that's great for the day time. BUT I recently got a dream H bag which would be great, but I'm leery of bringing it, for fear it would be stolen. It's not easily replaceable, more so than normal for Hermes. I do have a cross body Bottega Veneta that I might bring.
> 
> And then there's my bands, rollers and other exercise stuff. So, I'm not traveling light.


I have schlepped a Kelly with me on my last three trips.  It wasn't worth it for me.  If I go to a city like NYC or Chicago etc, then I definitely take a super nice bag.  When touring around you don't need it during the day and you are just pulling it out for a few hours at night. It isn't worth it.  I like to stay under the radar when traveling out of the country  I use a black nylon bag similar to yours and it is non branded and holds a lot..


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> I am a big proponent of traveling light.  I've been all over the world and I never check a bag and have developed a uniform of sorts for travel.  I use a wheeled carry on for the overhead and a backpack for my "personal item" under the seat.  It holds my iPad, chargers, toiletry bag, Bose noise-canceling headphones, socks, wallet and ticket, etc. At my destination I never carry a bag.  It gets stuffed into the hotel safe or locked in my suitcase and left in the room.  Passport, cash, cards and a couple of bandaids go into a zipped nylon pouch that loops on my belt and is tucked into my waistband, not to be seen and next to my body.  I love the freedom, I'm never a target for pickpockets or purse snatchers, and I have SO much more energy for miles of walking if I'm not lugging a bag.  Just the thought of something hanging on my shoulder or arm all day makes me tired.    I put a lipstick in my pocket and sometimes a small, thin comb if it is windy.  My sunglasses go on my face or on top of my head.  That's it.  Easy-peasy.


Wow.  You have this down to a science.  You are a model for us all.  I really should use a backpack.I never do.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> I have a long trip coming up that has a cruise as the lion's share of it. The cruise has a dress code and I have collected lovely pieces for it. I do not think I can fit into a carry on bag. My dilemma is what bag to bring. I have a nylon, cross body bag that's great for the day time. BUT I recently got a dream H bag which would be great, but I'm leery of bringing it, for fear it would be stolen. It's not easily replaceable, more so than normal for Hermes. I do have a cross body Bottega Veneta that I might bring.
> 
> And then there's my bands, rollers and other exercise stuff. So, I'm not traveling light.


EB, do you mind my asking what the dream H bag is?


----------



## Genie27

My lightest trip was two weeks with a lightly packed duffel +backpack - total weight 18lbs. I took a flat handbag for evening, packed a fleece and rain shell that layered together for the mountains, flights, bus rides, torrential rain, plus a stole/shawl and lulu lemon dance pants. One pair each of flats, sneakers and sandals. I did wash clothes every few days. A couple of crease free dresses, swimsuits, sunglasses and a compact towel for impromptu waterfall swims. And safety kit. 

I've also done 3-outfits per day/no laundry whatsoever trips, and I think I could get used to those.


----------



## chaneljewel

I definitely need to learn how to pack lightly from some of you.  A couple of times when I made myself do it, I discovered that I didn't need all the extra stuff I usually pack.   It actually wasn't so confusing either.


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> It is hot and humid in Japan and moving around a bit for 2 weeks.  My DH doesn't want to check any bags so we are trying to do this with two Rimowa carry-ons and a couple of soft tote bags.  Since I have filled either of them yet, I don't know how successful I will be.  I would like to leave some room for purchases.


Japan for 2 weeks! I am so jealous! I know most people go to Japan in the Spring for the cherry blossom but I much prefer Asia in the Autumns. Although I have never been to Japan but one of my best uni friends lived there for a few years until last year. 
I think you have got a lot of very good advice already! I must confess that for a 2-week trip, I would prefer a check-in luggage. But if you must, I suggest wear the bulkiest things on the flight if possible. I would bring a cross body bag for sight-seeing. e.g. my Massai cut with long strap. Or better still, go to Muji when you arrive and get one of them superb light weight travel bags (cross body or others). If there are any dressier occasions planned, then I would pack my Jige. It's easier if you are moving around because repeated outfits won't be too much of a problem. I would plan 3-4 outfits and repeat. 
Enjoy your trip and report back to us how it all goes!


----------



## Genie27

I love muji for travel stuff - I use their silnylon packing cubes to sort and organize my outfits. 

When I did my 18lb trip I used space saver bags to compact everything- it worked beautifully. But I sorted by type - all socks in one pouch, undies in another, tops in a third etc. It was a pain to open 6 pouches to get dressed in the morning. Now I pack complete outfits together and have a separate pouch for extras. Much faster getting dressed because I have already matched my top to the appropriate underpinning.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> Wow.  You have this down to a science.  You are a model for us all.  I really should use a backpack.I never do.



I had an older version of the Louis Vuitton Montsouris backpack that I carried for 16 years, which was lightweight, held a ton of stuff, and really took a beating.  I am looking for a replacement now but have not found anything yet.   I did look at a nice backpack recently at Bally, but didn't buy it.



Genie27 said:


> I love muji for travel stuff - I use their silnylon packing cubes to sort and organize my outfits.
> 
> When I did my 18lb trip I used space saver bags to compact everything- it worked beautifully. But I sorted by type - all socks in one pouch, undies in another, tops in a third etc. It was a pain to open 6 pouches to get dressed in the morning. Now I pack complete outfits together and have a separate pouch for extras. Much faster getting dressed because I have already matched my top to the appropriate underpinning.



Great idea!


----------



## prepster

When I was in Italy a while back I really was in the mood in the evening for something easy, maxi, sexy, and swishy.  Something with long sleeves in a wrinkle-free knit with a low V neck or maybe off the shoulder, that I could just pull on with sandals to go to dinner.  Every so often I see something close from Halston Heritage, but so far nothing just right.


----------



## Mindi B

Love all these great packing tips!  I am what the kids today call an "EMO" dresser, meaning I like to be able to dress according to mood (at least to a small degree) as well as climate and activity.  So if it's a city getaway, I'm likely to bring too much, just in case I have an unexpected sartorial "feel."  On the other hand, I've managed to pack in a 7kg duffle for a trip to Singapore and a similarly-sized duffel for two weeks in Africa, so when the chips are down I can do it!  I agree that it is no fun to feel weighed down by one's stuff, literally or psychologically, when on vacay.
Since I need options (unlike the admirable Genie, there is no way I could plan every outfit in advance), I try to pack so pretty much every item can be paired with pretty much any other item, and in layers, to allow me to "build" my OOTD.  But I do bring a selection of good jewelry, because frankly my at-home lifestyle doesn't allow me to wear it much, so by golly Ima gonna swan about a bit on holiday!


----------



## chicinthecity777

My problem is always toiletry and skin care products! They take half of the space in one of my carry-ons and all of them are under 100ml to comply to airport rules! No matter how much I take out, I still always end up with too much "essentials". *sigh*


----------



## Mindi B

That's a big issue for me, too, xiangxiang.  My stoopid DH can travel with just deodorant and toothpaste.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Love all these great packing tips!  I am what the kids today call an "EMO" dresser, meaning I like to be able to dress according to mood (at least to a small degree) as well as climate and activity.  So if it's a city getaway, I'm likely to bring too much, just in case I have an unexpected sartorial "feel."  On the other hand, I've managed to pack in a 7kg duffle for a trip to Singapore and a similarly-sized duffel for two weeks in Africa, so when the chips are down I can do it!  I agree that it is no fun to feel weighed down by one's stuff, literally or psychologically, when on vacay.
> Since I need options (unlike the admirable Genie, there is no way I could plan every outfit in advance), I try to pack so pretty much every item can be paired with pretty much any other item, and in layers, to allow me to "build" my OOTD.  But I do bring a selection of good jewelry, because frankly my at-home lifestyle doesn't allow me to wear it much, so by golly Ima gonna swan about a bit on holiday!


I used to pack a lot of clothes as well as shoes. And always ended up with pieces unworn but having the options made me feel assured! Am I the only one who finds shoes take so much space! I hate bringing them! I used to bring PJs for long haul business class too. But now I change into yoga pants and hoodies on the plane.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> That's a big issue for me, too, xiangxiang.  My stoopid DH can travel with just deodorant and toothpaste.


Haha! How about some shaving products? My SO can't go without...


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> That's a big issue for me, too, xiangxiang.  My stoopid DH can travel with just deodorant and toothpaste.


I once saw a guy travelling with a book. Yes that was it! But to be fair it was only a flight from London to Belfast...


----------



## HavLab

The jacket selection can be problematic.  These days I feel I have to make that decision the day before I leave.  For example I went to Roland Garros this year.  Before the trip, I assumed unpredictable weather, but definitely cold (for me, anything below 80 is cold) and possibly rainy.  I purchased a black jacket (functional justification) ideal for what I thought would be the most likely weather scenario.  Two days before I left, I looked at the weather and major heat wave in Paris.  I had to rethink everything and ditch the jacket I planned to wear (which I still havent had a chance to wear yet).    Not that I am complaining, I was very lucky in that it only rained during one match and they were back on the court within the hour.  It could have easily rained the entire time i was there! 

On the subject of bags, I just remembered that on one trip, I used a King Power Duty Free carrier bag as my day bag.  It was awesome, it snapped shut at the top, was plastic and therefore water proof, and quite sturdy.


----------



## gracekelly

I always save my samples for travel   I even transfer hair gel to a tiny bottle. I usually take too much makeup and this time have been more intelligent about by remembering past things I did not use. I have already gone to a smaller makeup bag. 

So true about weather and clothes. Sometimes you hit it right and sometimes not


----------



## lulilu

I find I have to bring all kinds of shoes.  And XX is right -- sometimes I think it takes up half of the suitcase.

Yoga pants or leggings for long haul trips, even when I am in business class (if I am lucky but a must for trips to Asia).


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> I find I have to bring all kinds of shoes.  And XX is right -- sometimes I think it takes up half of the suitcase.
> 
> Yoga pants or leggings for long haul trips, even when I am in business class (if I am lucky but a must for trips to Asia).


Funny, the one place I don't have a big problem is which shoes to take, however, I am now second guessing myself regarding the possibility of swollen feet with the elevated humidity.  The last thing I want is a big fat blister!


----------



## mistikat

gracekelly said:


> Funny, the one place I don't have a big problem is which shoes to take, however, I am now second guessing myself regarding the possibility of swollen feet with the elevated humidity.  The last thing I want is a big fat blister!



Easy space saving solution: pack a box of special blister bandaids regardless. They've been life savers for me.


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> Easy space saving solution: pack a box of special blister bandaids regardless. They've been life savers for me.


I don't think I have ever seen these.  Does it say that on the box?


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> That's a big issue for me, too, xiangxiang.  My stoopid DH can travel with just deodorant and toothpaste.


Ha!  My DH travels with a pharmacy.  The perk of being an MD.  Interestingly, Japan has restrictions about certain meds being brought into the country.


----------



## mistikat

Yes - Band-Aid Advanced Healing Blister Bandage ... they are amazing. More expensive than the fabric/plastic ones but they are very different in how they work as well. It's a hydrocoilloidal wound dressing, now available for the walking masses.


----------



## lulilu

Great idea Misti!  BandAid also sells a stick (think mini deodorant size) to put on places where your shoe is rubbing as a preventative.


----------



## mistikat

@lulilu, I've tried those sticks but they don't work for me. Obviously you don't want to have a blister in the first place, but these really are great for protection and healing as well. (No, I don't work for Band-Aid Brand! LOL!)


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> Yes - Band-Aid Advanced Healing Blister Bandage ... they are amazing. More expensive than the fabric/plastic ones but they are very different in how they work as well. It's a hydrocoilloidal wound dressing, now available for the walking masses.


Great!  Thanks!! I will look for them!


----------



## lulilu

I didn't realize they worked preventatively Misti.  Good to know.


----------



## andee

I always seem to forget there are stores/ shopping at your destination. 
I forgot all my undies once.


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> EB, do you mind my asking what the dream H bag is?


I'll fess up my Eclipse bag. 

I got an email from my SA about a bag the Saturday before the Eclipse. I emailed back that I would love to see the bag, but my week was extremely busy. That being said I left my office early and made a mad dash to the DC Hermes. I also spoke to DH about the bag and he said I have a birthday coming up, so if I liked the bag, to get it. (LOVE DH!!!)

Well I thought the bag was a Podium Order. It wasn't. I have been asking about a 24 Constance for about 3 years to no avail. And I would die for one with Rose Gold Hardware.

So without further adieu, introducing my one of a kind store special order Horseshoe Vert Anglais/Gris Mouette Swift Constance 24 with Rose Gold Hardware.

It's really a very special bag. I would love to bring it on my trip, but I would worry about it.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

etoupebirkin said:


> I'll fess up my Eclipse bag.
> 
> I got an email from my SA about a bag the Saturday before the Eclipse. I emailed back that I would love to see the bag, but my week was extremely busy. That being said I left my office early and made a mad dash to the DC Hermes. I also spoke to DH about the bag and he said I have a birthday coming up, so if I liked the bag, to get it. (LOVE DH!!!)
> 
> Well I thought the bag was a Podium Order. It wasn't. I have been asking about a 24 Constance for about 3 years to no avail. And I would die for one with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> So without further adieu, introducing my one of a kind store special order Horseshoe Vert Anglais/Gris Mouette Swift Constance 24 with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> It's really a very special bag. I would love to bring it on my trip, but I would worry about it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3812715
> View attachment 3812716
> View attachment 3812717
> View attachment 3812718


Congratulations on a very special beauty


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoupebirkin said:


> I'll fess up my Eclipse bag.
> 
> I got an email from my SA about a bag the Saturday before the Eclipse. I emailed back that I would love to see the bag, but my week was extremely busy. That being said I left my office early and made a mad dash to the DC Hermes. I also spoke to DH about the bag and he said I have a birthday coming up, so if I liked the bag, to get it. (LOVE DH!!!)
> 
> Well I thought the bag was a Podium Order. It wasn't. I have been asking about a 24 Constance for about 3 years to no avail. And I would die for one with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> So without further adieu, introducing my one of a kind store special order Horseshoe Vert Anglais/Gris Mouette Swift Constance 24 with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> It's really a very special bag. I would love to bring it on my trip, but I would worry about it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3812715
> View attachment 3812716
> View attachment 3812717
> View attachment 3812718


Congratulations! Rose gold is so pretty!


----------



## Cygne18

Congratulations, @etoupebirkin! Unique combination. Very beautiful. I love the DC Hermes store. They're wonderful.


----------



## katekluet

etoupebirkin said:


> I'll fess up my Eclipse bag.
> 
> I got an email from my SA about a bag the Saturday before the Eclipse. I emailed back that I would love to see the bag, but my week was extremely busy. That being said I left my office early and made a mad dash to the DC Hermes. I also spoke to DH about the bag and he said I have a birthday coming up, so if I liked the bag, to get it. (LOVE DH!!!)
> 
> Well I thought the bag was a Podium Order. It wasn't. I have been asking about a 24 Constance for about 3 years to no avail. And I would die for one with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> So without further adieu, introducing my one of a kind store special order Horseshoe Vert Anglais/Gris Mouette Swift Constance 24 with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> It's really a very special bag. I would love to bring it on my trip, but I would worry about it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3812715
> View attachment 3812716
> View attachment 3812717
> View attachment 3812718


Fabulous bag and looks great on you!


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> I'll fess up my Eclipse bag.
> 
> I got an email from my SA about a bag the Saturday before the Eclipse. I emailed back that I would love to see the bag, but my week was extremely busy. That being said I left my office early and made a mad dash to the DC Hermes. I also spoke to DH about the bag and he said I have a birthday coming up, so if I liked the bag, to get it. (LOVE DH!!!)
> 
> Well I thought the bag was a Podium Order. It wasn't. I have been asking about a 24 Constance for about 3 years to no avail. And I would die for one with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> So without further adieu, introducing my one of a kind store special order Horseshoe Vert Anglais/Gris Mouette Swift Constance 24 with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> It's really a very special bag. I would love to bring it on my trip, but I would worry about it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3812715
> View attachment 3812716
> View attachment 3812717
> View attachment 3812718


Congrats!


----------



## lulilu

Great bag, EB!  I am a big fan of H greens and this is a beauty.


----------



## Mindi B

As a person whose feet are apparently composed of tissue paper, I can echo misti's recommendation of the special blister Band-Aids.  But I have a question: misti, when you use these on an exisiting blister, do you ever have difficulty removing them without, um, further traumatizing the area?  (Don't want to get too ickily explicit here.)


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> As a person whose feet are apparently composed of tissue paper, I can echo misti's recommendation of the special blister Band-Aids.  But I have a question: misti, when you use these on an exisiting blister, do you ever have difficulty removing them without, um, further traumatizing the area?  (Don't want to get too ickily explicit here.)


Mindi B, it has been a long time since I last used those special band-aids but if my memory serves me right, it's not sticky in the middle. So it won't pull the problematic area when you put on or remove it. I think it might have a "cushion" in the middle and sticky around it.


----------



## mistikat

No, it doesn't pull at the blister. As xiangxiang noted there is no adhesive in the middle.


----------



## cremel

etoupebirkin said:


> I'll fess up my Eclipse bag.
> 
> I got an email from my SA about a bag the Saturday before the Eclipse. I emailed back that I would love to see the bag, but my week was extremely busy. That being said I left my office early and made a mad dash to the DC Hermes. I also spoke to DH about the bag and he said I have a birthday coming up, so if I liked the bag, to get it. (LOVE DH!!!)
> 
> Well I thought the bag was a Podium Order. It wasn't. I have been asking about a 24 Constance for about 3 years to no avail. And I would die for one with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> So without further adieu, introducing my one of a kind store special order Horseshoe Vert Anglais/Gris Mouette Swift Constance 24 with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> It's really a very special bag. I would love to bring it on my trip, but I would worry about it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3812715
> View attachment 3812716
> View attachment 3812717
> View attachment 3812718



EB!!! Absolutely great job to order this color combo!! I love Gris mouette! Congrats! Enjoy the new bag!️[emoji257]


----------



## EmileH

Etoupe birkin I'm not in the cafe thread any more but saw your post and I wanted to congratulate you on your beautiful new bag. Carry it in good health and happiness.


----------



## HavLab

That Constance is amazing...must plan Paris trip....


----------



## HavLab

I can also vouch for the special band aid blister.  They work extremely well. 

I have a few emergency medical things I bring on every trip, but I also hit up pharmacies outside the US.  I have a list of favorites and always make a point to hit City Pharma in Paris (I think it lives up to the hype!) and any pharmacy in Germany or Switzerland.  Switzerland is the best (I love dropa but its only in certain regions).   Russia was good too, I found my favorite throat medicine there and nasal spray and it was dirt cheap too.


----------



## Cygne18

HavLab said:


> I can also vouch for the special band aid blister.  They work extremely well.
> 
> I have a few emergency medical things I bring on every trip, but I also hit up pharmacies outside the US.  I have a list of favorites and always make a point to hit City Pharma in Paris (I think it lives up to the hype!) and any pharmacy in Germany or Switzerland.  Switzerland is the best (I love dropa but its only in certain regions).   Russia was good too, I found my favorite throat medicine there and nasal spray and it was dirt cheap too.



I second CityPharma in Paris. I'm an addict there. On my last trip, I saw a woman fill up an empty small suitcase with her newly purchased goodies. Wish I had thought of that (as tacky as it looks) - sure beats hauling around a giant Longchamp stuffed with products on one shoulder.


----------



## Mindi B

mistikat said:


> No, it doesn't pull at the blister. As xiangxiang noted there is no adhesive in the middle.


But, but. . . _guys_, why does it always further damage my feet when I remove the dang things?  It IS me--tissue paper feet.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> But, but. . . _guys_, why does it always further damage my feet when I remove the dang things?  It IS me--tissue paper feet.



You're like the princess and the pea ... only it's the princess and the feet...


----------



## Mindi B

I'll totally take that metaphor!  It is way more flattering than the usual read that I am a pathetic footwear-challenged whiner who interferes with my DH's desire to walk. . . EVERYwhere.  Always.


----------



## mistikat

aka pavement challenged?


----------



## Mindi B

Him or me?!


----------



## mistikat

*cough* him *cough*


----------



## Mindi B

See also: Stubborn, pig-headed.


----------



## pursecrzy

I wear running shoes when I travel. Comfort over style.


----------



## mistikat

Yes, but they're stylish running shoes!


----------



## werner

etoupebirkin said:


> I'll fess up my Eclipse bag.
> 
> I got an email from my SA about a bag the Saturday before the Eclipse. I emailed back that I would love to see the bag, but my week was extremely busy. That being said I left my office early and made a mad dash to the DC Hermes. I also spoke to DH about the bag and he said I have a birthday coming up, so if I liked the bag, to get it. (LOVE DH!!!)
> 
> Well I thought the bag was a Podium Order. It wasn't. I have been asking about a 24 Constance for about 3 years to no avail. And I would die for one with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> So without further adieu, introducing my one of a kind store special order Horseshoe Vert Anglais/Gris Mouette Swift Constance 24 with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> It's really a very special bag. I would love to bring it on my trip, but I would worry about it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3812715
> View attachment 3812716
> View attachment 3812717
> View attachment 3812718


What a spectacular piece! Congratulations.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> I'll totally take that metaphor!  It is way more flattering than the usual read that I am a pathetic footwear-challenged whiner who interferes with my DH's desire to walk. . . EVERYwhere.  Always.


*Mindi B*, I can relate! I also have very delicate skin on my feet and blisters are very easily formed. Even with the same pair of shoes already worn before, I may still get blister after resting for a season. My methods to combat this include always always wear socks/tights etc, apart from sandals of course; filing the hard spots on the shoes in question with fine nail file; use plasters, protection stick/block etc. Avoid patent leather and opt for suede or fabric material. The best leather walking shoes I have are from Bally and Tods. HTH!


----------



## Mininana

pursecrzy said:


> I wear running shoes when I travel. Comfort over style.



I tried wearing asics on one of my trips and it was wonderful. Try the metro walk style! They are less "running shoes" like and I got my kelly offered when I was wearing them!  

Toms are also great but not fun to get wet on rainy days. 

And Vince slip ons. I swore I would never wear slip ons and I am obsessed with these now


----------



## pursecrzy

Mininana said:


> I tried wearing asics on one of my trips and it was wonderful. Try the metro walk style! They are less "running shoes" like and I got my kelly offered when I was wearing them!
> 
> Toms are also great but not fun to get wet on rainy days.
> 
> And Vince slip ons. I swore I would never wear slip ons and I am obsessed with these now



I wear Asics Gel Kayano running shoes. It's like wearing slippers on your feet!
Thanks for the tip on their Metro walk style.

I wore a pair of shoes that were well broken in during my first trip to NYC but it hit 80 degrees, we did too much walking and I developed horrendous blisters. After that experience, I'll only wear running shoes when exploring a city.


----------



## Genie27

I'm on my second pair of teva tirras for summer travel-walking - they have Velcro straps across everything so they're great for swollen feel at the end of the day /long flight. 

My friends made fun of my footwear but I was also able to walk 15-20 Kms per day on concrete pavement.    

Alternate days I wore my camper micros - which are more comfortable than any of my Prada sport soles. A little nicer looking for urban environments than the tevas. Some friends love mephisto but I've never found them a good shape for my foot. 

Ecco used to be good for walking city shoes, but now their quality is pretty bad. 

Geox were ok too, but a bit clunky.


----------



## Chloesam

Hi everyone! After a very long hiatus from the Purse Forum for personal reasons, I am happy to be back. I'm a bit rusty and I can see lots of things have changed but I see lots of familiar usernames as well! Not sure if this is the right thread to ask this question but here goes. I have been trying to find the leather color swatches being offered this season A/W 2017, but to no avail. Could one of you lovely people point me to the correct thread pretty please. Thank you so much!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I wear Chucks everywhere. The kind that you just have to slip on and not lace up. I have three pairs of them and will probably get a fourth pair (simple black).

Prepster, I may take your advice and build my travel wardrobe around a simple black Chanel jacket. I also just picked up this Brunello Cucchinelli skirt. It is absolutely fantastic on. I can definitely build some fun fashion forward outfits with it. With the built in leggings, it is very comfortable to wear. Plus, I've always wanted a tulle skirt. It's the frustrated ballerina in me.


----------



## Cygne18

Chloesam said:


> Hi everyone! After a very long hiatus from the Purse Forum for personal reasons, I am happy to be back. I'm a bit rusty and I can see lots of things have changed but I see lots of familiar usernames as well! Not sure if this is the right thread to ask this question but here goes. I have been trying to find the leather color swatches being offered this season A/W 2017, but to no avail. Could one of you lovely people point me to the correct thread pretty please. Thank you so much!



Hi, @Chloesam! I found that there are examples and swatches of the latest colors starting around here for A/W 2017:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sms-back-from-podium.802218/page-335


----------



## Meta

Welcome back @Chloesam! Good to 'see' you back here!


----------



## Mindi B

EB, you fashion rebel, you!  That skirt is darling--so flirty and fun.


----------



## arabesques

Mindi B said:


> But, but. . . _guys_, why does it always further damage my feet when I remove the dang things?  It IS me--tissue paper feet.



Are you using the Compeed (I forget the spelling) or French/European kind?  Because yes, when you put them on the blister, they pull off skin when you take them off.  The pharmacist told me to leave it until it falls off itself—days, if necessary.  Unfortunately they never last that long (getting wet in the shower weakens the bond), so it generally takes 2 or 3 of these blister aids to protect the wound until it heals.  You're not crazy!


----------



## HavLab

Mininana said:


> I tried wearing asics on one of my trips and it was wonderful. Try the metro walk style! They are less "running shoes" like and I got my kelly offered when I was wearing them!
> 
> Toms are also great but not fun to get wet on rainy days.
> 
> And Vince slip ons. I swore I would never wear slip ons and I am obsessed with these now



thanks for the tip about the asics!  
I wear a lot of skate sneakers.  H are the best IMO.  I also like lanvin for comfort and durability, but lately their styles are a little strange. 
I think H discontinued their slip on sneaker, but hopefully they will bring back something similar.  

I have one pair of Vince that I bought to put on after tennis practice but they are not as solid compared to the H or Lanvin.  But they are comfortable otherwise.  I am going to put a new insole in and see if that helps.


----------



## Mindi B

Yes, it's the Compeeds--Thank you, arabesques!  I just figured I was uniquely foot-unfortunate.  Very glad to hear it's not me!


----------



## Chloesam

Cygne18 said:


> Hi, @Chloesam! I found that there are examples and swatches of the latest colors starting around here for A/W 2017:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sms-back-from-podium.802218/page-335


Thank you so much!


----------



## millivanilli

eagle1002us said:


> We don't have kids so maybe we know nuttin about nuttin.
> Say at a dinner where people rarely see each other, is it appropriate when an adult is in focused conversation with another adult, is it appropriate for the latter to stop the conv whenever the kid (say 12 years old) bounces over repeatedly every 5 minutes or so interrupting with a question?  It was really hard to carry on a conversation with that sort of interruption.   The parents would have killed me if I complained.  I dunno, maybe this is normal behavior.
> 
> A GF has a 4 year old kid and it's possible to have a really good conv. with her without the kid interrupting and wanting attention every 10 min.  It must be the way she's trained the kid. I don't see her very often so the conversation is important to moi.
> 
> Switching back to the first entry, is it ok for 15 year old boys to chew an entire dinner with their mouth open?  That really grossed me out but the parents would have killed me if i said anything.
> 
> Also,


German mother speaking: nope! First interruption: listen if it's something really important like " I lost my finger in the kitchen machine". In this case, answer to the question / statement. If it's NOT important, answer in a nice, but very clear manner, pointing out that interrupting people is not. acceptable. If child goes on, repeat less nicely: " what did I say?" and end the discussion with " end of discussion".  

Second: sure if the boy sits in a barn. If not, not.
It's endemic over here, that putting the own children on a throne.  I know parents don't like it, when others complain


----------



## millivanilli

xiangxiang0731 said:


> When we first bought our country house, we went to shop for a fireplace and they had this lovely out door pizza oven on display. My SO actually thought about buying it just so he can install it in our garden. And guess what, we never made pizza from scratch ourselves, ever! I don't think he knows how!


easy. The trick is, to prepare the dough and let it rest for at least 24 hours in the fridge  ...mind to wrap it firmly into plastic foil. You will get best results if you wait for 5 days. Very brave people wait for 10 days. It will start smelling strange, but then it's ok. That's all.


----------



## millivanilli

prepster said:


> Theoretically, I don't disallow anything.  But on a practical level, I don't eat desserts unless it is something totally spectacular.  It has to be really worth it, because I know I will pay for the indulgence.  I'd love to be able to be moderate about sugar, but if I start eating it, it seems to work like a drug in my system, and it is _excruciatingly_ hard to put on the brakes.  Amazing.  And the crazy thing is that no amount would satisfy me.  I would eat nothing but junk all day long if I let myself get started.  I'm not like a normal person that can eat a piece of cake and then quit.  I could very easily eat the whole cake (if it was good)--and want to.  You'd give me a piece of cake and I would be thinking, boy, I'd really like more cake!
> 
> I can eat a square or two of dark chocolate, like the little Ghirardelli squares, and I'm fine, but milk chocolate sends me on a binge and it's hard to break out.  Then like you, it takes a few days to detox and start eating like a sane person again.  Popcorn doesn't seem to do that to me, but I have to watch it with bread and white rice too.   I think it's very cool that QE2 can eat one slice of cake every day.  The only way I could do that is if I lived in a castle and my suite was a mile from the kitchen.  Then I'd just order the servants to only bring me one piece no matter how much I beg!
> 
> 
> 
> That's really good that you don't skip meals.  I should set an alarm on my phone so I remember to go eat.


don't worry, I's run that mile in a minute if I'd live in that castle. On a regular basis. And I would remember having TWO hands, so eating one, taking 2 slices with me. Repeat.


----------



## lulilu

millivanilli said:


> German mother speaking: nope! First interruption: listen if it's something really important like " I lost my finger in the kitchen machine". In this case, answer to the question / statement. If it's NOT important, answer in a nice, but very clear manner, pointing out that interrupting people is not. acceptable. If child goes on, repeat less nicely: " what did I say?" and end the discussion with " end of discussion".
> 
> Second: sure if the boy sits in a barn. If not, not.
> It's endemic over here, that putting the own children on a throne.  I know parents don't like it, when others complain



This "lost my finger" test is one that I applied to my chldren calling me at the office.  Some women entertain dozens of calls from their children at the office.  If mine called, I'd say "are you bleeding?" "is the house on fire?"  Well, ok, I will talk to you when I get home.  Maybe it's mean, but I could not be interrupted all afternoon with calls about bickering with their siblings, where's X, or other things they could easily handle.  They knew that work was work and had to be respected.


----------



## etoupebirkin

My kids knew better than to contact me at work. If the school/daycare called that was another story. That's how "a roll and a bowl of peas" was born Chez eb. Once the daycare contacted me that DS was misbehaving. I spoke to DS and disciplined him. The next day same issue. So when we got home that night he was sent to his room with a roll, a bowl of peas and a glass of water. No further issues at the daycare.

However, with DD, the same punishment did not work out so well. DD ground the peas into the carpet. She was such a challenging kid. Now she's such a great adult.


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> I'll fess up my Eclipse bag.
> 
> I got an email from my SA about a bag the Saturday before the Eclipse. I emailed back that I would love to see the bag, but my week was extremely busy. That being said I left my office early and made a mad dash to the DC Hermes. I also spoke to DH about the bag and he said I have a birthday coming up, so if I liked the bag, to get it. (LOVE DH!!!)
> 
> Well I thought the bag was a Podium Order. It wasn't. I have been asking about a 24 Constance for about 3 years to no avail. And I would die for one with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> So without further adieu, introducing my one of a kind store special order Horseshoe Vert Anglais/Gris Mouette Swift Constance 24 with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> It's really a very special bag. I would love to bring it on my trip, but I would worry about it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3812715
> View attachment 3812716
> View attachment 3812717
> View attachment 3812718


Absolutely beautiful!  Love the color!
And do I see some Mackenzie Child hanging on your closet door?   Another love of mine!!


----------



## prepster

etoupebirkin said:


> I wear Chucks everywhere. The kind that you just have to slip on and not lace up. I have three pairs of them and will probably get a fourth pair (simple black).
> 
> Prepster, I may take your advice and build my travel wardrobe around a simple black Chanel jacket. I also just picked up this Brunello Cucchinelli skirt. It is absolutely fantastic on. I can definitely build some fun fashion forward outfits with it. With the built in leggings, it is very comfortable to wear. Plus, I've always wanted a tulle skirt. It's the frustrated ballerina in me.
> View attachment 3813758
> View attachment 3813759



Great idea!


----------



## eagle1002us

millivanilli said:


> German mother speaking: nope! First interruption: listen if it's something really important like " I lost my finger in the kitchen machine". In this case, answer to the question / statement. If it's NOT important, answer in a nice, but very clear manner, pointing out that interrupting people is not. acceptable. If child goes on, repeat less nicely: " what did I say?" and end the discussion with " end of discussion".
> 
> Second: sure if the boy sits in a barn. If not, not.
> It's endemic over here, that putting the own children on a throne.  I know parents don't like it, when others complain


What a great, well put, well reasoned response!  Thank you *@millivanilli *


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> My kids knew better than to contact me at work. If the school/daycare called that was another story. That's how "a roll and a bowl of peas" was born Chez eb. Once the daycare contacted me that DS was misbehaving. I spoke to DS and disciplined him. The next day same issue. So when we got home that night he was sent to his room with a roll, a bowl of peas and a glass of water. No further issues at the daycare.
> 
> However, with DD, the same punishment did not work out so well. DD ground the peas into the carpet. She was such a challenging kid. Now she's such a great adult.


Can I ask what you did when confronted with the carpet?  She sure sounds spunky, a real firecracker!


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> I wear Chucks everywhere. The kind that you just have to slip on and not lace up. I have three pairs of them and will probably get a fourth pair (simple black).
> 
> Prepster, I may take your advice and build my travel wardrobe around a simple black Chanel jacket. I also just picked up this Brunello Cucchinelli skirt. It is absolutely fantastic on. I can definitely build some fun fashion forward outfits with it. With the built in leggings, it is very comfortable to wear. Plus, I've always wanted a tulle skirt. It's the frustrated ballerina in me.
> View attachment 3813758
> View attachment 3813759


I love this skirt!  Most of the time I take a black Chanel jacket.  My latest favorite is the black from Cruise 2016.  It can be paired with everything.  I was so tempted to take it again on this upcoming trip, but listened to DH's common sense and will leave it home.  Not taking any significant jewelry either.  Diamond studs don't count, do they?   Black Vince leather slip- ons for me plus white canvas Superga sneakers .  I tried the Chucks and they just don't fit me  I have always traveled with Tod's loafers, but this time I think the Vince is the better choice with the sneaker soles.  The Tod's are great in Europe, but somehow, I don't see them for this trip.


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> Can I ask what you did when confronted with the carpet?  She sure sounds spunky, a real firecracker!


I just cleaned it up; went to my bedroom; put my head up to the wall and prayed to the almighty for guidance for the Kajillionth time.


----------



## etoupebirkin

chaneljewel said:


> Absolutely beautiful!  Love the color!
> And do I see some Mackenzie Child hanging on your closet door?   Another love of mine!!


Another reason why we are separated at birth!!!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi,

Enjoying Hermès porcelain.




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## chicinthecity777

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Enjoying Hermès porcelain.
> 
> View attachment 3815867
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Hi Oliver, love this photo! I haven't seen the collection of your cup! And is that a Hermes cigar holder too?


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi Oliver, love this photo! I haven't seen the collection of your cup! And is that a Hermes cigar holder too?



Thank you very much!

The cup is from the "Fil d'argent" collection, the spoon from the HTS (Hermès tout simple) collection and that little ash tray is also from Hermès - I don't remember the name but they can be found here, albeit with different decors: http://usa.hermes.com/home/art-of-living/ashtrays-change-trays.html please scroll all the way down.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## 911snowball

Oliver, that cup pattern is quite nice!


----------



## gracekelly

Oliver, here is another link.
http://usa.hermes.com/home/table/porcelain-earthenware/fil-d-argent/fil-d-argent-22785.html


----------



## chicinthecity777

Love Hermes porcelain! I have a small collection of pieces from their Art Deco and mosaique range and a few stand-alone trays.


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love Hermes porcelain! I have a small collection of pieces from their Art Deco and mosaique range and a few stand-alone trays.


I could see getting a breakfast set, but I can't decide the pattern.  *sigh*


----------



## pursecrzy

I recently bought the Étude pour une parure de Gala change tray. My first H porcelain.

I also bought a T-Box tea box


----------



## lulilu

I have a bunch of trays too.  One on the mail table for keys, and several that I throw jewelry on.  They are so handy.

What does the tea box look like Pursey?


----------



## pursecrzy

https://www.hermes.com/ca/en/product/t-box-tea-box-H311284Mv01/


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> I could see getting a breakfast set, but I can't decide the pattern.  *sigh*


GK, one thing to bear in mind is that some of their porcelain is not really dish washer safe. e.g. I have the Mosaique au 24 platinum pieces and they are not dish washer safe at all due to the platinum coating may wear off. I believe the Art Deco is fine with dish washer. There are also other collection where the small print says "recommend to use the dish washer for xxx times". So read the small print! Other than that, they are all beautiful!


----------



## chicinthecity777

pursecrzy said:


> View attachment 3816342
> https://www.hermes.com/ca/en/product/t-box-tea-box-H311284Mv01/


This is absolutely gorgeous! I have always wanted to add their wood+lacquer pieces but I am worried that I will be afraid to scratch it.


----------



## pursecrzy

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous! I have always wanted to add their wood+lacquer pieces but I am worried that I will be afraid to scratch it.



It is even better looking IRL! The bottom is protected with a piece of leather.


----------



## chicinthecity777

pursecrzy said:


> It is even better looking IRL! The bottom is protected with a piece of leather.


Sounds fabulous! I love Hermes objects! They are so well thought-through!


----------



## prepster

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Enjoying Hermès porcelain.
> 
> View attachment 3815867
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



 Hi Oliver, I could look at your photos all day.  You could be a lifestyle photographer or stylist.  So cozy and elegant.  It makes me want to go refill my coffee.


----------



## lulilu

pursecrzy said:


> View attachment 3816342
> https://www.hermes.com/ca/en/product/t-box-tea-box-H311284Mv01/



Beautiful, Pursey!!!


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> I'm on my second pair of teva tirras for summer travel-walking - they have Velcro straps across everything so they're great for swollen feel at the end of the day /long flight.
> 
> My friends made fun of my footwear but I was also able to walk 15-20 Kms per day on concrete pavement.
> 
> Alternate days I wore my camper micros - which are more comfortable than any of my Prada sport soles. A little nicer looking for urban environments than the tevas. Some friends love mephisto but I've never found them a good shape for my foot.
> 
> Ecco used to be good for walking city shoes, but now their quality is pretty bad.
> 
> Geox were ok too, but a bit clunky.



Genie, when I first read this I saw "I'm on my second pair of Teva Tiaras..."  Lolol!  I had you pictured wearing your travel, walking tiara (attached with Velcro straps).  Something more outdoorsy and comfortable than your dressy, indoor tiara.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

prepster said:


> Hi Oliver, I could look at your photos all day.  You could be a lifestyle photographer or stylist.  So cozy and elegant.  It makes me want to go refill my coffee.



Thank you so much! Well, I get lucky once in a while and a photo turns out like intended/wished for 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> GK, one thing to bear in mind is that some of their porcelain is not really dish washer safe. e.g. I have the Mosaique au 24 platinum pieces and they are not dish washer safe at all due to the platinum coating may wear off. I believe the Art Deco is fine with dish washer. There are also other collection where the small print says "recommend to use the dish washer for xxx times". So read the small print! Other than that, they are all beautiful!


Thanks for the info.  I could live with that with only a few pieces.  China from grandmother is like that I.e. hand wash only.


----------



## gracekelly

pursecrzy said:


> View attachment 3816342
> https://www.hermes.com/ca/en/product/t-box-tea-box-H311284Mv01/


Beautiful!


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> Thanks for the info.  I could live with that with only a few pieces.  China from grandmother is like that I.e. hand wash only.


I agree with you. I can live with a few piece for hand washing and not every day pieces. The ones I have from mosaique was a massive tart platter which we are using for mainly decorative purpose and a tray we are using for holding keys etc, hence no need to wash much. But for pieces you want use every day to serve food, best to get the dish washer safe ones!


----------



## Mindi B

I have a question--stunningly trivial AND off-topic, but hey, non sequitur is my middle name.  The classic brown LV logo canvas: is it a neutral?  Or is it best used with outfits that call for brown tones?  I tend to gravitate toward black, greys and blues, and feel that the few traditional LV pieces I own just don't work--or is this fabric so classic that it reads as basically "colorless"?  I trust the ladies and gents here to offer wise opinions.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## lulilu

IMO it's neutral, Mindi.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> I have a question--stunningly trivial AND off-topic, but hey, non sequitur is my middle name.  The classic brown LV logo canvas: is it a neutral?  Or is it best used with outfits that call for brown tones?  I tend to gravitate toward black, greys and blues, and feel that the few traditional LV pieces I own just don't work--or is this fabric so classic that it reads as basically "colorless"?  I trust the ladies and gents here to offer wise opinions.  Thanks in advance.





lulilu said:


> IMO it's neutral, Mindi.


I agree with lulilu it's a neutral. I have the St Tropez limited edition neverfull MM which is largely in classic brown monogram with bright pink graphics and I would wear it anything such as black, blues, greys, white, pinks etc. I think the LV classic mono looks great with black!


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> I have a question--stunningly trivial AND off-topic, but hey, non sequitur is my middle name.  The classic brown LV logo canvas: is it a neutral?  Or is it best used with outfits that call for brown tones?  I tend to gravitate toward black, greys and blues, and feel that the few traditional LV pieces I own just don't work--or is this fabric so classic that it reads as basically "colorless"?  I trust the ladies and gents here to offer wise opinions.  Thanks in advance.


It has always been considered a neutral


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks, all!  I think I can blame my confusion on my DM.  I vividly remember having arguments with her in the late 70s about whether I had to choose only items that coordinate with blue when wearing "blue jeans."  I kept insisting that denim was a neutral, but she was unconvinced!  (She's come around.)


----------



## etoupebirkin

I think it's a neutral, too. I just bought a 25 cm LV Speedy with some NM points to take on my upcoming Europe trip. I am going to try to plan my wardrobe around blacks, whites and other neutrals.

The only thing I've debated about is exchanging the Speedy for a black Pochette Metis, which I really liked, but wondered whether it was too close to my 32 cm Black Chamonix Kelly Sellier. Of course, it's a bit more money.

The speedy is more casual and carries more. The Pochette Metis is more polished.

First world problems, I know.


----------



## lulilu

EB, the pochette metis has a shoulder strap though, doesn't it?  I would lean toward something with a strap.


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoupebirkin said:


> I think it's a neutral, too. I just bought a 25 cm LV Speedy with some NM points to take on my upcoming Europe trip. I am going to try to plan my wardrobe around blacks, whites and other neutrals.
> 
> The only thing I've debated about is exchanging the Speedy for a black Pochette Metis, which I really liked, but wondered whether it was too close to my 32 cm Black Chamonix Kelly Sellier. Of course, it's a bit more money.
> 
> The speedy is more casual and carries more. The Pochette Metis is more polished.
> 
> First world problems, I know.


I would have the similar concern re shoulder strap, EB. Does the 25 speedy have a shoulder strap too or hand held only? I am not very familiar with their new models. I would probably want to have a strap option.


----------



## EllenTsai

I just had a very funny thought while driving home
I'm in the process of divorcing my husband. (Long story)
Currently he throws tantrums and gives me sh*t every time he has problems at his work.  He think my dad, his boss) wants to force him out because of our marriage status.
While I was driving home a random thought/calculation just pop into my head:
If I go buy something at H every time he throws a tantrum, it might not be too long for me to be offered my first B/K...


----------



## chicinthecity777

EllenTsai said:


> I just had a very funny thought while driving home
> I'm in the process of divorcing my husband. (Long story)
> Currently he throws tantrums and gives me sh*t every time he has problems at his work.  He think my dad, his boss) wants to force him out because of our marriage status.
> While I was driving home a random thought/calculation just pop into my head:
> If I go buy something at H every time he throws a tantrum, it might not be too long for me to be offered my first B/K...


You go girl! Sorry about the divorce though...


----------



## etoupebirkin

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I would have the similar concern re shoulder strap, EB. Does the 25 speedy have a shoulder strap too or hand held only? I am not very familiar with their new models. I would probably want to have a strap option.


Yes, the Speedy does have the strap and it's adjustable to 3 lengths--short shoulder, shoulder and cross body.


----------



## etoupebirkin

EllenTsai said:


> I just had a very funny thought while driving home
> I'm in the process of divorcing my husband. (Long story)
> Currently he throws tantrums and gives me sh*t every time he has problems at his work.  He think my dad, his boss) wants to force him out because of our marriage status.
> While I was driving home a random thought/calculation just pop into my head:
> If I go buy something at H every time he throws a tantrum, it might not be too long for me to be offered my first B/K...


Sorry you are going through a tough time. Perhaps your Dad is giving him a hard time. It certainly isn't unreasonable for him  to think so. But that doesn't excuse the temper tantrums. It's only making his position more tenuous. If going to H and getting beautiful things makes you feel better and you can afford it, go for it!!!


----------



## EllenTsai

etoupebirkin said:


> Sorry you are going through a tough time. Perhaps your Dad is giving him a hard time. It certainly isn't unreasonable for him  to think so. But that doesn't excuse the temper tantrums. It's only making his position more tenuous. If going to H and getting beautiful things makes you feel better and you can afford it, go for it!!!


It's not so much people giving him a hard time.
It's more just people aren't bending company rules and policies for him.


----------



## etoupebirkin

^^^ I see.


----------



## dragonette

Guys does anyone know how to post videos on PF? It says file extension not allowed when I try (.mov). I want to share my reveal as we are not allowed to direct people off the forum. But no one is responding in the Feedback forum about technical issues.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi,

@dragonette , I don't think you can upload videos directly to tPF. But you can embed youtube, vimeo i.e. videos by clicking on that little film icon next to the ones for inserting smileys and pictures. It will prompt you to enter a link, you can paste any youtube/vimeo i.e. address/URL into that field.







Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi,

Here's the 2nd ashtray from my set, with a slightly darker orange. And some french glassware, love Baccarat crystal ...




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## chicinthecity777

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's the 2nd ashtray from my set, with a slightly darker orange. And some french glassware, love Baccarat crystal ...
> 
> View attachment 3818713
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## dragonette

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi,
> 
> @dragonette , I don't think you can upload videos directly to tPF. But you can embed youtube, vimeo i.e. videos by clicking on that little film icon next to the ones for inserting smileys and pictures. It will prompt you to enter a link, you can paste any youtube/vimeo i.e. address/URL into that field.
> 
> View attachment 3818711
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818710
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Thanks Oliver! Funny though that I have an Upload File button on my app which also lets me select Photo/Video. I guess it's a glitch!


----------



## arabesques

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's the 2nd ashtray from my set, with a slightly darker orange. And some french glassware, love Baccarat crystal ...
> 
> View attachment 3818713
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



I am always so happy to see a lover and user of Hermes porcelain——and of Baccarat crystal!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

arabesques said:


> I am always so happy to see a lover and user of Hermes porcelain——and of Baccarat crystal!



Thank you very much for your reply, it made me discover your wonderful blog that I somehow missed until now. You really take amazing pictures, and your description of a perfect NYC day makes me want to jump on a plane immediately.

So much left to read and I subscribed! 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The new Sephora store opened at the King of Prussia Mall today.  Lots more room than before, some new brands and a complete Tom Ford selection.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> The new Sephora store opened at the King of Prussia Mall today.  Lots more room than before, some new brands and a complete Tom Ford selection.


Love Sephora stores! It's a shame they closed all the stores in the UK. Now our closest stores are in France! We are going to France in 2 weeks time so will stock up.


----------



## arabesques

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Thank you very much for your reply, it made me discover your wonderful blog that I somehow missed until now. You really take amazing pictures, and your description of a perfect NYC day makes me want to jump on a plane immediately.
> 
> So much left to read and I subscribed!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Thank you, Black Tie.  Then you saw my most recent post about porcelain.  It is truly my daily joy.  And I am such a fan of Baccarat.  When I move (soon I hope) I want to add more pieces of that as well.


----------



## cremel

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's the 2nd ashtray from my set, with a slightly darker orange. And some french glassware, love Baccarat crystal ...
> 
> View attachment 3818713
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Love these items! Very stylish!


----------



## cremel

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I would have the similar concern re shoulder strap, EB. Does the 25 speedy have a shoulder strap too or hand held only? I am not very familiar with their new models. I would probably want to have a strap option.



XiangXiang I had one before.  I love the strap. It could be adjusted.  It's a very versatile bag and holds quite a bit stuff yet doesn't look oversized.  This was mine. Later I went back to get the handles fixed but ended up being offered a brand new bag for free and that's not a speedy.  It has five different lengths for crossbody.  






It's a great day to day bag. The usual brown colored monogram doesn't look as good as this kind in my opinion.


----------



## cremel

etoupebirkin said:


> I think it's a neutral, too. I just bought a 25 cm LV Speedy with some NM points to take on my upcoming Europe trip. I am going to try to plan my wardrobe around blacks, whites and other neutrals.
> 
> The only thing I've debated about is exchanging the Speedy for a black Pochette Metis, which I really liked, but wondered whether it was too close to my 32 cm Black Chamonix Kelly Sellier. Of course, it's a bit more money.
> 
> The speedy is more casual and carries more. The Pochette Metis is more polished.
> 
> First world problems, I know.



EB if it is for a trip then that's a great choice. The speedy with a crossbody strap will help you a great deal at the airports and other public places where you could free your hands for other things.  

You will be more relaxed in regards to the care for the bag. It wears well and it's durable.


----------



## etoupebirkin

cremel said:


> EB if it is for a trip then that's a great choice. The speedy with a crossbody strap will help you a great deal at the airports and other public places where you could free your hands for other things.
> 
> You will be more relaxed in regards to the care for the bag. It wears well and it's durable.


I just saw the LV Cluny bag with a cute fun pink cross body strap. I'm going to exchange the Speedy for the Cluny. I'll take pics.


----------



## EllenTsai

When I travel with my daughter I take my daughters trunki, a small bag like Diorama or Boy Chanel (medium). I Put just put passport, ID phone, credit card inside and maybye a little cash in my bag, and what we might need onboard in the trunki.
Then I don't need to fish around the messy black hole otherwise known as my handbag for essentials
Only downside is my 18 kg 4 year old insists on being pulled on trunki...
I had to pull her all the way from Heathrow entrance to Changi airport exit last Xmas


----------



## chicinthecity777

cremel said:


> XiangXiang I had one before.  I love the strap. It could be adjusted.  It's a very versatile bag and holds quite a bit stuff yet doesn't look oversized.  This was mine. Later I went back to get the handles fixed but ended up being offered a brand new bag for free and that's not a speedy.  It has five different lengths for crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 3819200
> 
> View attachment 3819202
> 
> 
> It's a great day to day bag. The usual brown colored monogram doesn't look as good as this kind in my opinion.


This is absolutely gorgeous! That colour! Did they discontinue it so they offered you a different bag? And what was the bag they offered you? I am not hugely familiar with LV models but I have always liked this leather. I also have an epi alma in PM which is a great rainy weather bag!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoupebirkin said:


> I just saw the LV Cluny bag with a cute fun pink cross body strap. I'm going to exchange the Speedy for the Cluny. I'll take pics.


Do show us when you get it!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

cremel said:


> Love these items! Very stylish!



Thank you so much!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

arabesques said:


> Thank you, Black Tie.  Then you saw my most recent post about porcelain.  It is truly my daily joy.  And I am such a fan of Baccarat.  When I move (soon I hope) I want to add more pieces of that as well.



I saw the preview picture but haven't read the post, yet.  I will go and read it! 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi,

Mises et Relances GM, holding my EDC stuff on my bedside table.




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## pursecrzy

Beautiful pictures Oliver!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

pursecrzy said:


> Beautiful pictures Oliver!



Thank you very much!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

As the thread title says... 




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## chicinthecity777

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> As the thread title says...
> 
> View attachment 3820486
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


So very very fitting! Thank you for sharing, Oliver!


----------



## etoupebirkin

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> As the thread title says...
> 
> View attachment 3820486
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


This beats the H*ll out the Keurig coffee I'm having right now!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Yesterday was a good bag day for me.  I exchanged two purses one at LV and one at BV.
I exchanged the Speedy for the Cluny (Love the cross body strap!). Then I exchanged the BV cross body that I got last month for the Knot. BV had a promotion, if you gave $100 to the Red Cross for Harvey relief, they would then give you 10% off your purchase. Since the Knot was a big ticket item, it was a win-win situation. The detail on the Knot is incredible. It's in Sterling Silver.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Those are both amazing, but the BV clutch is off the hook. So cool!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoupebirkin said:


> Yesterday was a good bag day for me.  I exchanged two purses one at LV and one at BV.
> I exchanged the Speedy for the Cluny (Love the cross body strap!). Then I exchanged the BV cross body that I got last month for the Knot. BV had a promotion, if you gave $100 to the Red Cross for Harvey relief, they would then give you 10% off your purchase. Since the Knot was a big ticket item, it was a win-win situation. The detail on the Knot is incredible. It's in Sterling Silver.
> 
> View attachment 3820603
> View attachment 3820606
> View attachment 3820607
> View attachment 3820608
> View attachment 3820609
> View attachment 3820610
> View attachment 3820611


The BV is exquisite! Wow beautiful! And the LV looks really good too! Love the pink strap!


----------



## etoupebirkin

xiangxiang0731 said:


> The BV is exquisite! Wow beautiful! And the LV looks really good too! Love the pink strap!


I had my heart set on the Pochette Metis. But due to it being posted on some fashion blogger sites, it's sold out in the US. But, now I like the Cluny better. It has a Kelly silhouette, but is simpler to get in and out of, and has an interior zip pocket for things that need to be secured. The pink strap is icing on the cake.


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoupebirkin said:


> I had my heart set on the Pochette Metis. But due to it being posted on some fashion blogger sites, it's sold out in the US. But, now I like the Cluny better. It has a Kelly silhouette, but is simpler to get in and out of, and has an interior zip pocket for things that need to be secured. The pink strap is icing on the cake.


I think you made a great choice! I think this can be easily be dressed up using the handle and then dressed down using the long strap. Very versatile! Very handy for travel!


----------



## pursecrzy

That knot clutch is stunning!


----------



## etoupebirkin

pursecrzy said:


> That knot clutch is stunning!


I debated about this clutch for a while. I went to BV yesterday because of an event; when they said I could return the cross body for credit towards this, plus the 10% off, I decided it was meant to be. And the LV cross body will suit my needs much more. Now, I just need to use the knot!!!

I'm thrilled with both items.

In the past month, I've been very lucky with bags. My wallet not so much.


----------



## prepster

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Mises et Relances GM, holding my EDC stuff on my bedside table.
> 
> View attachment 3819837
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver





the_black_tie_diyer said:


> As the thread title says...
> 
> View attachment 3820486
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Wow, great pictures!  I'll just pop by for a cup of coffee!


----------



## prepster

etoupebirkin said:


> I had my heart set on the Pochette Metis. But due to it being posted on some fashion blogger sites, it's sold out in the US. But, now I like the Cluny better. It has a Kelly silhouette, but is simpler to get in and out of, and has an interior zip pocket for things that need to be secured. The pink strap is icing on the cake.



Plus the Pochette Metis seems to have been plagued with design issues.  Which may have been worked out already.  But I think the Cluny is super sophisticated.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

prepster said:


> Wow, great pictures!  I'll just pop by for a cup of coffee!



Thanks! You'd be very welcome! 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> I had my heart set on the Pochette Metis. But due to it being posted on some fashion blogger sites, it's sold out in the US. But, now I like the Cluny better. It has a Kelly silhouette, but is simpler to get in and out of, and has an interior zip pocket for things that need to be secured. The pink strap is icing on the cake.


The Cluny is beautiful.  Simple shapes are elegant in a pattern.


----------



## cremel

EB Cluny is a great bag too! I have never tried Porchette metis myself. I thought it looked good but not sure if the buckle itself is easy to use.


----------



## cremel

I wanted to get one myself for travel.[emoji1]


----------



## eagle1002us

The Pochette Metis does not (to me) look dressy.  If the closure is the kind where two "buttons" are pressed toward the center, that reminds me of a briefcase closure.   
Now is it is nice bag?  Yes.   For work it might be perfect.  Or travel.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I was unaware of the Cluny until I saw it at Neimans and fell in love with it. I think it will be very easy to use. And I wanted to get a fun strap and the pink one actually came with the bag.

I like it so much more than the Pochette Metis because it has a real handle, too. The reason why Pochette Metis is sold out in the US with a 800-900 person waitlist is because it's the darling of some fashion bloggers.

I like to follow my own tune fashion wise. I loathe this season's big wide sleeves because they are so impractical. The will get dirty and get hooked on things. Definitely not for me.


----------



## chicinthecity777

OK, I just googled Pochette Metis and I agree with @eagle1002us that it looks like a work bag to me. Not very dressy like Cluny can be dressed up (and down of course). 
@etoupebirkin You definitely made the right choice! Who knew Pochette Metis has 800-900 person's wait-list!  Next "Birkin" perhaps?


----------



## etoupebirkin

xiangxiang0731 said:


> OK, I just googled Pochette Metis and I agree with @eagle1002us that it looks like a work bag to me. Not very dressy like Cluny can be dressed up (and down of course).
> @etoupebirkin You definitely made the right choice! Who knew Pochette Metis has 800-900 person's wait-list!  Next "Birkin" perhaps?


When I went into the Vuitton store in Tysons, they told looked it up and told me that in the canvas, it's sold out. She was trying to sell me the leather version.


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoupebirkin said:


> When I went into the Vuitton store in Tysons, they told looked it up and told me that in the canvas, it's sold out. She was trying to sell me the leather version.


Of course she was! 
Speaking of wide sleeves, I was just browsing some new collection of some on-line stores and saw a lot of those on offer. Nope, not a fan.


----------



## Mindi B

I love dramatic sleeves.  And they _are_ utterly impractical IRL.  Look magnificent in photos, though.
The whole "more is more" trend seems clearly to be a function of Instagram "look at me" culture.  Who other than street style stars and fashion bloggers have time to dress, every morning, in multiple, asymmetrical layers?  What lifestyle permits one to be immobilized in head-to-toe jacquard and five-inch stilettos on a daily basis?  Or never to wear a coat unless it's a "statement" coat, not intended for warmth or water resistance?  And other than being photographed, attending fashion shows (and being photographed _while_ attending fashion shows), what actual real-world activities can be conducted in voluminous sleeves and/or coats draped precariously on the shoulders with sleeves dangling?
There is a huge divide right now between Fashion-with-a-capital-F and reality. It will be interesting to see if the monetization of "influencers" will be lucrative enough to support such extreme discontinuity between what we're supposed to want and what we can actually use.


----------



## lulilu

Standing in 5 inch stilettos while standing in the middle of traffic on a cobble stone street in Soho.


----------



## Mindi B

As one does.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> ... what actual real-world activities can be conducted in voluminous sleeves and/or coats draped precariously on the shoulders with sleeves dangling?...



Lolol!  Loading the dishwasher?  Making spaghetti sauce?  Nope.  I could hide a lot of Twizzlers in there though.


----------



## pursecrzy

lulilu said:


> Standing in 5 inch stilettos while standing in the middle of traffic on a cobble stone street in Soho.



 That's me!


----------



## chicinthecity777

that's definitely me shopping at local supermarket! Better still if I shop at local farmer's market! (We don't have one nearby.) 

Indeed the sleeves do look good in photos! When I saw I thought don't they look spectacular! Then the practical side of me thought I don't want to clean my kitchen counter with them! (they were white and beautiful!)


----------



## dragonette

Mindi B said:


> I love dramatic sleeves.  And they _are_ utterly impractical IRL.  Look magnificent in photos, though.
> The whole "more is more" trend seems clearly to be a function of Instagram "look at me" culture.  Who other than street style stars and fashion bloggers have time to dress, every morning, in multiple, asymmetrical layers?  What lifestyle permits one to be immobilized in head-to-toe jacquard and five-inch stilettos on a daily basis?  Or never to wear a coat unless it's a "statement" coat, not intended for warmth or water resistance?  And other than being photographed, attending fashion shows (and being photographed _while_ attending fashion shows), what actual real-world activities can be conducted in voluminous sleeves and/or coats draped precariously on the shoulders with sleeves dangling?
> There is a huge divide right now between Fashion-with-a-capital-F and reality. It will be interesting to see if the monetization of "influencers" will be lucrative enough to support such extreme discontinuity between what we're supposed to want and what we can actually use.


I've given up trying to make a career out of IG. I used to post for purpose of attracting clients or agencies to work with. Now I just post what I want and make the photos I want. I've come to the realization that I love photography more than IG. IG is actually more like a chore.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

"Can't soneone have a little privacy in this bath house?"


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Friday at the Devon Fall Classic:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I have gotten behind in posting pictures of my garden visits. This is Conestoga House in Lancaster, Pennsylvania.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3827029
> View attachment 3827028
> View attachment 3827027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have gotten behind in posting pictures of my garden visits. This is Conestoga House in Lancaster, Pennsylvania.


Absolutely gorgeous MB! The horses are beautiful too!


----------



## Hat Trick

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3827026
> View attachment 3827024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday at the Devon Fall Classic:



Ohh, I love a grey!


----------



## Mindi B

Me, too, Hat Trick.  I'm a sucker for a dapple grey!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I took these at Greenwood gardens in Short Hills, New Jersey.  Didn't have time to visit the mall.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

"Swifter" is the official greeter.  He's a 2 year old Australian Terrier.  He has his championship and plans to get his grand championship at Westminster.


----------



## Madam Bijoux




----------



## pursecrzy

Swifter is adorable!

Lovely pictures Madame


----------



## Madam Bijoux

More from Greenwood.


----------



## Mindi B

Terrier fuzz!  Nothing better.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Terrier fuzz!  Nothing better.



I got a massive dose of Terrier fuzz today. We participated in a Terrier walk. A lot of heads turned and we made people smile. Found out Miss P isn't afraid of water.


----------



## alismarr

Madam B, your pix are lovely.  It's cold, wet and decidedly autumnal in my neck of the woods but this was summer and some of the visitors to my garden.


----------



## Croisette7

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3827566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Swifter" is the official greeter.  He's a 2 year old Australian Terrier.  He has his championship and plans to get his grand championship at Westminster.


I always love your fotos, *Madam Bijoux*, but Swifter is a very special sweetie!



alismarr said:


> Madam B, your pix are lovely.  It's cold, wet and decidedly autumnal in my neck of the woods but this was summer and some of the visitors to my garden.


Beautiful fotos with your little visitors, *alismar. *Thx for sharing!


----------



## chicinthecity777

alismarr said:


> Madam B, your pix are lovely.  It's cold, wet and decidedly autumnal in my neck of the woods but this was summer and some of the visitors to my garden.


Beautiful garden *alismarr*! The frog is my favourite! We have them every now and then, together with newts etc in our garden and we put them back to our pond. Although I am jealous of your water Lilly!


----------



## Mindi B

A terrier walk--how fun!  Pictures?!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Thanks so much for the kind words, everyone.  Fabulous pictures, Alismarr!


----------



## alismarr

Thank you everyone.  We have a lot of birds and hedgehogs too.  I feed the hedgehogs and provide them with a large shallow bowl of water -they get very thirsty -  to keep them away from my pond.  
It is very cold here now but even in summer the weather can't be relied upon.  
DH is a member of our local Wildlife Trust and in July we did a beach litter pick at our local nature reserve.  It started to rain but it didn't deter this couple and their son; they'd brought their umbrella and it wasn't to shield them from the sun.


----------



## Mindi B

Hedgehogs are adorable.  I wish we had them in the US.  I would feed them, too!


----------



## alismarr

Here are some of this years for you Mindi.  I put  solar lights around the pond to highlight it so they don't tumble into it in the dark.  I have had one fatality in ten years.


----------



## Mindi B

You are so sweet, alismarr!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

I think Francine Lacqua and Tom Keene would make an amazing, permanent, duo for Bloomberg Surveillance. Been enjoying their talks for the morning.




And some silk... Just love their ties and pocket squares. Especially the jacquard silk ties...

Ties: Binary, On/Off, Name?, Orange Jacquard, Bat Guy.
Pocket squares: Madame Cuir, Graffiti, Grand H







Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## prepster

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> I think Francine Lacqua and Tom Keene would make an amazing, permanent, duo for Bloomberg Surveillance. Been enjoying their talks for the morning.
> 
> View attachment 3830817
> 
> 
> And some silk... Just love their ties and pocket squares. Especially the jacquard silk ties...
> 
> Ties: Binary, On/Off, Name?, Orange Jacquard, Bat Guy.
> Pocket squares: Madame Cuir, Graffiti, Grand H
> 
> View attachment 3830823
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830824
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Gorgeous!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Yesterday, I did what I set out to do today at my gym. 
I squatted 150 (more than my body weight), benched 62.5 (I'm a newbie at it), and deadlifted 225. I had a lot more in the tank.
Age is just a number and the weightlifting helps me with my arthritis.
I had a big smile on my face all day.


----------



## pursecrzy

Bravo EB!


----------



## luv2bling

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Mises et Relances GM, holding my EDC stuff on my bedside table.
> 
> View attachment 3819837
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Great picture Oliver (@the_black_tie_diyer ) !   That ring looks fabulous!  Would you do a close-up shot of it, IYDM?


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

luv2bling said:


> Great picture Oliver (@the_black_tie_diyer ) !   That ring looks fabulous!  Would you do a close-up shot of it, IYDM?



Hi!

Thank you! Sure, here is a closeup.  Since you're asking, I guess you're familiar with Ryk Maverick & Starlingear?

It's a .925 Sterling Groove Cross Slickster ring.




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## luv2bling

@the_black_tie_diyer - Thank you for the close up.  No I'm not familiar with the brand.  Unique pieces catch my eye.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

You're welcome @luv2bling ! Love your attention to detail!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Pirula

etoupebirkin said:


> Yesterday, I did what I set out to do today at my gym.
> I squatted 150 (more than my body weight), benched 62.5 (I'm a newbie at it), and deadlifted 225. I had a lot more in the tank.
> Age is just a number and the weightlifting helps me with my arthritis.
> I had a big smile on my face all day.



You GO!   You've inspired me to get my behind in the gym.


----------



## Sickgrl13

etoupebirkin said:


> Yesterday, I did what I set out to do today at my gym.
> I squatted 150 (more than my body weight), benched 62.5 (I'm a newbie at it), and deadlifted 225. I had a lot more in the tank.
> Age is just a number and the weightlifting helps me with my arthritis.
> I had a big smile on my face all day.



Yay!!  A fellow lifter!!!!  I was 10 lbs away from a 225 lb deadlift before my back problems acted up again.  Since then I've been stuck on the sidelines for lifting.  No squats, deadlifts or power cleans.  [emoji17]

Getting old stinks!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Playing with the iPhone 8 camera at the Apple store:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Another


----------



## pursecrzy

Lovely rings Madame!

Did an iPhone 8 come home with you?


----------



## mistikat

An iPhone 8 Plus came home with me!


----------



## pursecrzy

Nice!


----------



## mistikat

It feels like a bit of a brick after my 6 but I’m liking it.


----------



## pursecrzy

I'm holding out for the X.

And considering a watch.


----------



## Mindi B

I am still undecided.  But I don't think I would like the bigger size of the 8+.  I don't use my phone ALL that much and I think portability will win out. . . but the new camera in the X is supposed to be great.  On the other hand, Madam's pics on the plus are pretty fantastic, so. . . .
I'm still undecided.


----------



## Mindi B

mistikat, Madam, pursey. . . WHICH PHONE SHOULD I GET?
I am not into making a decision at this juncture.


----------



## pursecrzy

The X looks to be the same size as the 8 but the display is comparable to the 8+
With the X you need to use different motions to go to the home page. 

Do you need a new one right now? You could wait for the X to be released and see what people have to say about both.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> mistikat, Madam, pursey. . . WHICH PHONE SHOULD I GET?
> I am not into making a decision at this juncture.



In the same boat.  I love my 5s because it fits in my wallet.  The problem is that it is so small that I can't actually see anything on it.  It's always something.


----------



## pursecrzy

If you go to the Computer and electronic subforum there's a thread about the new iPhones. It has YouTube links for hands on reviews


----------



## Mindi B

I need to do the research. I know.  But I don't wanna.
My home key (I have a 5) has given up the ghost and I think my phone will soon no longer be compatible with IOS upgrades, so I do need a new one, but it's not urgent-urgent.
I don't think DH would be thrilled if I insisted I require the four-figure X, but stranger things have happened, so we'll see.  Part of me feels like if I'm gonna pony up for a new phone, I might as well choose A New Phone, a la the X.  But maybe not.
The saddest thing is that my several fun phone cases will no longer fit. I have a Moschino cow case and a blinged-out 3-D skulls case, both of which I am quite partial to.
Prepster, it IS always something.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

pursecrzy said:


> Lovely rings Madame!
> 
> Did an iPhone 8 come home with you?


Hi, Pursecrzy   I didn’t buy the 8.  I want to wait and see how I like the X.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The new NYX makeup store is open at King of Prussia.  It isn’t as big as the Sephora store, but they have lots of unusual lipstick colors.


----------



## pursecrzy

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Pursecrzy   I didn’t buy the 8.  I want to wait and see how I like the X.



Very wise!


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> I need to do the research. I know.  But I don't wanna.
> My home key (I have a 5) has given up the ghost and I think my phone will soon no longer be compatible with IOS upgrades, so I do need a new one, but it's not urgent-urgent.
> I don't think DH would be thrilled if I insisted I require the four-figure X, but stranger things have happened, so we'll see.  Part of me feels like if I'm gonna pony up for a new phone, I might as well choose A New Phone, a la the X.  But maybe not.
> The saddest thing is that my several fun phone cases will no longer fit. I have a Moschino cow case and a blinged-out 3-D skulls case, both of which I am quite partial to.
> Prepster, it IS always something.



That makes sense waiting for the X.  Bummer about the cow case though.  I can remember on one old phone, in the days when when one had to actually push a button, the "L" key stopped working (which was also the 5).  I so hated the idea of having to figure out a new phone that I went for a good couple of weeks trying to avoid words with L or numbers involving 5.  When the 3 button went too, I finally caved and bought a new phone.  

It's kinda interesting that Apple went from 8 to 10.  Poor old 9.  No one loves him.


----------



## chicinthecity777

When I upgrade my phones, I always make sure the new photo fits my bearn and Kelly wallet. I ain't buying new wallet for them! Way too expensive!


----------



## chicinthecity777

@etoupebirkin your weightlifting achievements is impressive! Wow!


----------



## chicinthecity777

@Madam Bijoux you have some amazing jewels! I want to raid your jewellery box! And the iPhone photos ain't too shabby either!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

xiangxiang0731 said:


> @Madam Bijoux you have some amazing jewels! I want to raid your jewellery box! And the iPhone photos ain't too shabby either!


Thank you, Xiangxiang


----------



## luv2bling

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> You're welcome @luv2bling ! Love your attention to detail!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


You're very kind @the_black_tie_diyer , however please be assured, I enjoy your attention to class, style and sophistication much more!   Have an outstanding rest of the week!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today’s treat was a re-visit to the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens.  First stop:  the Rose Pourpre water lily pond.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The Japanese garden


----------



## chaneljewel

When is the x coming out?  I think I'd like the 8+.   I held it and it didn't really seem so big.  I have small hands too. I really like the bigger display.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

A craftsman takes an extended break.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

View from behind a weeping willow.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3838055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from behind a weeping willow.


MB, I love your photos and stories along side them! Do you look for extraordinary gardens to visit?


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

The weekend is upon us!  And I just found out I had better given the 8,50 EUR to someone needing it, than spending it on Zeit's new lifestyle magazine. What a waste.




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## prepster

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> The weekend is upon us!  And I just found out I had better given the 8,50 EUR to someone needing it, than spending it on Zeit's new lifestyle magazine. What a waste.
> 
> View attachment 3838258
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



It makes a pretty picture though!    Coffee looks terrific in your H cup.  I keep hoping that someone will start a terrific lifestyle magazine with good writing and great photography.  Some of the shelter magazines here try to lean toward more broad lifestyle subjects, but they don't seem to get much further than a food column.  (Hey!  You should start one!  ) Town & Country tries, but it always comes off as being so superficial and has a sort of desperate upwardly-striving air about it.  One I like here in the US is called (weirdly) Garden & Gun.  (Does that sound American or what?  ) It has great features on Southern food, places, people, things and some fantastic writing.  It's a very, very well done magazine that has some soul, not just meaningless puff.  I used to love the articles written for Vogue by Gunny Wells.  I'm always interested in how people live--how they live well, why they choose the things they do, what they love about the things they love.  I can't believe I'm the only person.  It seems like an international lifestyle magazine would be of great interest.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

prepster said:


> It makes a pretty picture though!    Coffee looks terrific in your H cup.  I keep hoping that someone will start a terrific lifestyle magazine with good writing and great photography.  Some of the shelter magazines here try to lean toward more broad lifestyle subjects, but they don't seem to get much further than a food column.  (Hey!  You should start one!  ) Town & Country tries, but it always comes off as being so superficial and has a sort of desperate upwardly-striving air about it.  One I like here in the US is called (weirdly) Garden & Gun.  (Does that sound American or what?  ) It has great features on Southern food, places, people, things and some fantastic writing.  It's a very, very well done magazine that has some soul, not just meaningless puff.  I used to love the articles written for Vogue by Gunny Wells.  I'm always interested in how people live--how they live well, why they choose the things they do, what they love about the things they love.  I can't believe I'm the only person.  It seems like an international lifestyle magazine would be of great interest.



Hi,

Thanks, lol. 

You're going to laugh, but I did write a couple of articles for a German lifestyle blog-a-zine on a freelance base. And I basically should finish a handful, but I'm having a really hard time to find the right approach. I'm literally drowning in drafts & pictures for them - but I simply can't get a grip and hold on long enough to finish. And every time I think that's it - I get lost in hundreds of "secondary battlefields" - and I know I'm in way too deep for the selected target audience. (That's always the problem when you're supposed to write something about a topic you know well and are interested/educated on it...)

---

Back to the magazine I bought. I think the main concern is cost. At least it seems to be. You can't see it in that picture but the cover can be folded open, inside a big glossy mag type 2-page ad for Patek Philippe. Back cover, 1-page glossy ad for Rolex. Inside many, many pages: 2-page ad for Giorgio Armani, 2-page ad for Dolce & Gabbana, 2-page ad for Ermenegildo Zegna, 2-page ad for Prada L'Homme perfume, 2-page ad for Hublot, 2-page ad for Moncler, 2-page ad for Olymp, 1-page ad for Prada, after this 1-page editorial. Then  1-page add for Gucci, 2-page TOC, 1-page ad for Tods, 2-page ad for Tudor, 1-page introduction to 3 editors/writer, 1-page ad for Versace, Imprint, 1-page ad for Panerai. I'll stop right here - and up until now you haven't read a single article. And of course there are far more ads all through the magazine. 

Articles are mediocre at best, quite a few are simply "covered ads".

So yeah, I agree in a heartbeat - an international, truly high-end, lifestyle magazine that caters to men and woman is definitely missing. Especially one that goes quite a bit deeper than covered ads with glossy mag type pictures.

Garden & Gun sounds like fun. I will look out for that next chance I get!

Maybe we should start that magazine together? 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Genie27

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> the cover can be folded open, inside a big glossy mag type 2-page ad for Patek Philippe. Back cover, 1-page glossy ad for Rolex. Inside many, many pages: 2-page ad for Giorgio Armani, 2-page ad for Dolce & Gabbana, 2-page ad for Ermenegildo Zegna, 2-page ad for Prada L'Homme perfume, 2-page ad for Hublot, 2-page ad for Moncler, 2-page ad for Olymp, 1-page ad for Prada, after this 1-page editorial. Then 1-page add for Gucci, 2-page TOC, 1-page ad for Tods, 2-page ad for Tudor, 1-page introduction to 3 editors/writer, 1-page ad for Versace, Imprint, 1-page ad for Panerai. I'll stop right here - and up until now you haven't read a single article. And of course there are far more ads all through the magazine.


You've just described every women's fashion magazine currently on the racks.


----------



## pursecrzy

September issues are always ad heavy


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> It makes a pretty picture though!    Coffee looks terrific in your H cup.  I keep hoping that someone will start a terrific lifestyle magazine with good writing and great photography.  Some of the shelter magazines here try to lean toward more broad lifestyle subjects, but they don't seem to get much further than a food column.  (Hey!  You should start one!  ) Town & Country tries, but it always comes off as being so superficial and has a sort of desperate upwardly-striving air about it.  One I like here in the US is called (weirdly) Garden & Gun.  (Does that sound American or what?  ) It has great features on Southern food, places, people, things and some fantastic writing.  It's a very, very well done magazine that has some soul, not just meaningless puff.  I used to love the articles written for Vogue by Gunny Wells.  I'm always interested in how people live--how they live well, why they choose the things they do, what they love about the things they love.  I can't believe I'm the only person.  It seems like an international lifestyle magazine would be of great interest.


Is Vanity Fair too starstruck?   I liked the articles in Vogue (maybe it was British Vogue) by Plum Sykes.  About a decade ago she wrote a piece about the virtues of having long sleeves, like when your house was cold (probably was British Vogue).   I think the agenda was to lose 3/4 bracelet-length sleeves.  Wipe them off the fashion map.  Didn't work!!!  Didn't work!  Nice try, Plummie!  Bracelets of the world, unite!  You have nothing to lose but your sleeves!


----------



## dragonette

Random question for you guys... Would you use non Hermes twillies on your bag? Found these at Dior today. And they cost more than H twillies so I'm still considering. (Probably not the white as it will get super dirty)


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

I don't see any reason why you shouldn't.  That black one looks fabulous!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## dragonette

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> I don't see any reason why you shouldn't.  That black one looks fabulous!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



And it's reversible!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

dragonette said:


> And it's reversible!
> 
> View attachment 3838671



Cool!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## mistikat

dragonette said:


> View attachment 3838661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random question for you guys... Would you use non Hermes twillies on your bag? Found these at Dior today. And they cost more than H twillies so I'm still considering. (Probably not the white as it will get super dirty)



There are a few threads on this; I think this one is the most recent, if you want to have a look for previous discussion on it.


----------



## dragonette

mistikat said:


> There are a few threads on this; I think this one is the most recent, if you want to have a look for previous discussion on it.



Thank you mistikat! xx I know most people say it's fine, but I struggle with myself a bit because I don't like mixing brands... That black Dior one is so nice though.


----------



## mistikat

I personally don't think it matters, but of course you have to be comfortable with it. People use Hermes scarves on non-Hermes bags, and vice versa. I have a pretty silk scarf I used on my Evelyne for a while. It's personal taste, I think. And the Dior scarves are really pretty and go so well with the bag! You might have a hard time finding as nice a match in Hermes.


----------



## dragonette

mistikat said:


> I personally don't think it matters, but of course you have to be comfortable with it. People use Hermes scarves on non-Hermes bags, and vice versa. I have a pretty silk scarf I used on my Evelyne for a while. It's personal taste, I think. And the Dior scarves are really pretty and go so well with the bag! You might have a hard time finding as nice a match in Hermes.


So true I will likely not find as good a match from H. I have these ones coming but they are still not black/white.


----------



## prepster

dragonette said:


> View attachment 3838661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random question for you guys... Would you use non Hermes twillies on your bag? Found these at Dior today. And they cost more than H twillies so I'm still considering. (Probably not the white as it will get super dirty)



Love the black!  Very cool.


----------



## prepster

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks, lol.
> 
> You're going to laugh, but I did write a couple of articles for a German lifestyle blog-a-zine on a freelance base. And I basically should finish a handful, but I'm having a really hard time to find the right approach. I'm literally drowning in drafts & pictures for them - but I simply can't get a grip and hold on long enough to finish. And every time I think that's it - I get lost in hundreds of "secondary battlefields" - and I know I'm in way too deep for the selected target audience. (That's always the problem when you're supposed to write something about a topic you know well and are interested/educated on it...)
> 
> ---
> 
> Back to the magazine I bought. I think the main concern is cost. At least it seems to be. You can't see it in that picture but the cover can be folded open, inside a big glossy mag type 2-page ad for Patek Philippe. Back cover, 1-page glossy ad for Rolex. Inside many, many pages: 2-page ad for Giorgio Armani, 2-page ad for Dolce & Gabbana, 2-page ad for Ermenegildo Zegna, 2-page ad for Prada L'Homme perfume, 2-page ad for Hublot, 2-page ad for Moncler, 2-page ad for Olymp, 1-page ad for Prada, after this 1-page editorial. Then  1-page add for Gucci, 2-page TOC, 1-page ad for Tods, 2-page ad for Tudor, 1-page introduction to 3 editors/writer, 1-page ad for Versace, Imprint, 1-page ad for Panerai. I'll stop right here - and up until now you haven't read a single article. And of course there are far more ads all through the magazine.
> 
> Articles are mediocre at best, quite a few are simply "covered ads".
> 
> So yeah, I agree in a heartbeat - an international, truly high-end, lifestyle magazine that caters to men and woman is definitely missing. Especially one that goes quite a bit deeper than covered ads with glossy mag type pictures.
> 
> Garden & Gun sounds like fun. I will look out for that next chance I get!
> 
> Maybe we should start that magazine together?
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Hey!  There's an idea!   We can call it Oliver Prepster.   I think you're so right.  I understand the ads are what make the magazines survive, but sometimes I feel like I'm just reading a book of ads. 

If I were to create the perfect international lifestyle magazine, it would of course contain luxury, but I think somehow it also has to be created with the idea that luxury does not necessarily = money.  Sometimes money buys luxury, for sure, but 90% of the luxury I see today is not elegant.  And even then you have to choose (as Coco Chanel is reputed to say) very carefully from the remaining 10 %.  Just wrapping a Rolls-Royce Phantom in gold leaf, doesn't make it luxurious, or elegant, or even desirable for many of us.  Somehow when magazines start talking luxury, it all starts spiraling into excess and ick.  It's possible to have money _and_ a soul, _and _a heart, _and_ care about something besides 18kt gold toilet seats.  I'd love to see an international magazine with some world-class writing, and really useful ideas for making life more rich (not just more excessive).  Of course if I created a magazine probably the only person that would read it is my mother.  Hi Mom!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

prepster said:


> Hey!  There's an idea!   We can call it Oliver Prepster.   I think you're so right.  I understand the ads are what make the magazines survive, but sometimes I feel like I'm just reading a book of ads.
> 
> If I were to create the perfect international lifestyle magazine, it would of course contain luxury, but I think somehow it also has to be created with the idea that luxury does not necessarily = money.  Sometimes money buys luxury, for sure, but 90% of the luxury I see today is not elegant.  And even then you have to choose (as Coco Chanel is reputed to say) very carefully from the remaining 10 %.  Just wrapping a Rolls-Royce Phantom in gold leaf, doesn't make it luxurious, or elegant, or even desirable for many of us.  Somehow when magazines start talking luxury, it all starts spiraling into excess and ick.  It's possible to have money _and_ a soul, _and _a heart, _and_ care about something besides 18kt gold toilet seats.  I'd love to see an international magazine with some world-class writing, and really useful ideas for making life more rich (not just more excessive).  Of course if I created a magazine probably the only person that would read it is my mother.  Hi Mom!





Disappointed I can only give you one like for that posting, it deserves at least a hundred, especially the second part!

You're absolutely right. Expensive does not necessarily equal quality, taste & style. Just like buying a suit doesn't make one a gentleman.

You're definitely onto something there, and I'm very sure I'd enjoy your articles! 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Madam Bijoux

xiangxiang0731 said:


> MB, I love your photos and stories along side them! Do you look for extraordinary gardens to visit?


Hi, Xiangxiang!  The Pennsylvania Horticultural Society runs day trips to lots of fabulous gardens.  I go on all the trips they offer.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at Dressage at Devon:  
Stella is the official greeter.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Stanley is not amused.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Here they come:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

“The paparazzi never let anyone eat in peace.”


----------



## gracekelly

dragonette said:


> View attachment 3838661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random question for you guys... Would you use non Hermes twillies on your bag? Found these at Dior today. And they cost more than H twillies so I'm still considering. (Probably not the white as it will get super dirty)


I think this is a great look and very easily mixed with other prints or stripes. The fashion police will not give you a ticket for putting Dior on the Hermes.    I don't know why Hermes and Chanel inspire such rigidity in allowing another brand to share the spotlight.


----------



## gracekelly

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3838766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The paparazzi never let anyone eat in peace.”


Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

gracekelly said:


> Beautiful pictures!


Many thanks, Gracekelly!


----------



## werner

dragonette said:


> View attachment 3838661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random question for you guys... Would you use non Hermes twillies on your bag? Found these at Dior today. And they cost more than H twillies so I'm still considering. (Probably not the white as it will get super dirty)


In a heartbeat....I'm not a die-hard H "accessorizer". If you think other twillies work better, go for it


----------



## dragonette

prepster said:


> Love the black!  Very cool.





gracekelly said:


> I think this is a great look and very easily mixed with other prints or stripes. The fashion police will not give you a ticket for putting Dior on the Hermes.    I don't know why Hermes and Chanel inspire such rigidity in allowing another brand to share the spotlight.





werner said:


> In a heartbeat....I'm not a die-hard H "accessorizer". If you think other twillies work better, go for it



Thank you for the input guys! xx


----------



## Croisette7

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3838766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The paparazzi never let anyone eat in peace.”


Thank you for sharing your wonderful pics, *Madam Bijoux! *Always a feast for my eyes!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Croisette7 said:


> Thank you for sharing your wonderful pics, *Madam Bijoux! *Always a feast for my eyes!


Thank you, Croisette7


----------



## Mindi B

Madam, you do the funnest stuff.  Thank you for (virtually) taking us along.


----------



## gracekelly

A few pictures from our recent trip to Japan


----------



## gracekelly

1. Imperial Gardens Tokyo
2.Mt. Fuji  which is usually no seen because of the fog, so we were fortunate to see it.
3.Fish market in Kanazawa
4. Gold leaf factory and museum in Kanazawa


----------



## gracekelly

Cooking class where we made lunch for ourselves (with much assistance!) at a Buddhist Temple.


----------



## Mindi B

Beautiful!  Japan is on my travel dream list!  Was it your first trip there, gk?


----------



## gracekelly

The Temple at Nara.  This is a park where the wild deer are allowed to roam freely and the tourists feed them crackers.  Unfortunately, they have become so accustomed to be fed that they are rather aggressive at times.  One of our group was bitten on the abdomen when she wasn't fast enough with the cracker!  It was raining that day and it was difficult navigating the paths (watch out for fresh deer poop!) and the steps.  The inside of the Temple was impressive.  The last picture with the pagoda is most impressive as itwas restored several years ago and is completely covered in gold leaf.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Mindi B said:


> Madam, you do the funnest stuff.  Thank you for (virtually) taking us along.


Thanks, Mindi.  (Best wishes for Mabel.)


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> Beautiful!  Japan is on my travel dream list!  Was it your first trip there, gk?


Yes.  I had wanted to go for a long time.


----------



## HavLab

Nice pictures!  I did not get to see Mount Fuji on my trip (fog).  I am glad you got to see it!


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> Cooking class where we made lunch for ourselves (with much assistance!) at a Buddhist Temple.
> View attachment 3840628


GK, did you like the food? The soup looks incredible! I bet it was delicious!


----------



## gracekelly

HavLab said:


> Nice pictures!  I did not get to see Mount Fuji on my trip (fog).  I am glad you got to see it!


The Japanese like to say that Mt. Fuji is "shy" as it is difficult to see.  The clouds go by very quickly and as quickly as it appeared, and i was lucky enough to get a picture, it disappeared almost completely.  We elected not to hike to the top lol!


xiangxiang0731 said:


> GK, did you like the food? The soup looks incredible! I bet it was delicious!


It was a lot of fun and all the wives loved seeing their husbands get to work   We were told how to chop and cook the food so it was not done for us.     It was vegan and the real surprise was that it was so filling that I couldn't finish the lunch and I really did not get hungry for dinner!  The soup was a miso soup and it was delish.  The Temple is a gathering place for neighborhood events and many dinners are held there.  The kitchen was very well appointed for catering.  The folks who guided us were super nice and are volunteers.  It was a totally unexpected activity and very informative about foods that were for the most part unknown to us.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> It makes a pretty picture though!    Coffee looks terrific in your H cup.  I keep hoping that someone will start a terrific lifestyle magazine with good writing and great photography.  Some of the shelter magazines here try to lean toward more broad lifestyle subjects, but they don't seem to get much further than a food column.  (Hey!  You should start one!  ) Town & Country tries, but it always comes off as being so superficial and has a sort of desperate upwardly-striving air about it.  One I like here in the US is called (weirdly) Garden & Gun.  (Does that sound American or what?  ) It has great features on Southern food, places, people, things and some fantastic writing.  It's a very, very well done magazine that has some soul, not just meaningless puff.  I used to love the articles written for Vogue by Gunny Wells.  I'm always interested in how people live--how they live well, why they choose the things they do, what they love about the things they love.  I can't believe I'm the only person.  It seems like an international lifestyle magazine would be of great interest.


I like T&C coverage of jewelry, tho.  Actually, I like any article or feature about jewelry.  But T&C does it fairly regularly.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> The Temple at Nara.  This is a park where the wild deer are allowed to roam freely and the tourists feed them crackers.  Unfortunately, they have become so accustomed to be fed that they are rather aggressive at times.  One of our group was bitten on the abdomen when she wasn't fast enough with the cracker!  It was raining that day and it was difficult navigating the paths (watch out for fresh deer poop!) and the steps.  The inside of the Temple was impressive.  The last picture with the pagoda is most impressive as itwas restored several years ago and is completely covered in gold leaf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3840642


That big statute in the center was definitely worth the price of admission -- airfare & hotel included!


----------



## lulilu

After looking at Madam's lovely garden photos, mine is very sad -- I had to pull up much of it already, especially the pots.  My DD's tomato plants look awful, but are still bearing tomatoes.  I guess fall kind of snuck up on me.  We had a birch tree fall the other night -- it was scheduled to be taken down after the pool was closed as it hung over the pool.  Luckily the pool cover remains intact but DD and I were dragging dead tree pieces to the end of the yard to await someone to come and take it away.  A big mess really.


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> After looking at Madam's lovely garden photos, mine is very sad -- I had to pull up much of it already, especially the pots.  My DD's tomato plants look awful, but are still bearing tomatoes.  I guess fall kind of snuck up on me.  We had a birch tree fall the other night -- it was scheduled to be taken down after the pool was closed as it hung over the pool.  Luckily the pool cover remains intact but DD and I were dragging dead tree pieces to the end of the yard to await someone to come and take it away.  A big mess really.


*lulilu*, you can show your gardener the photos of MB's and tell them you want yours to look like that! LOL! But seriously, I hope you get it sorted out soon. Gardens are lovely to look at when it's nice but require a lot of work!


----------



## lulilu

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *lulilu*, you can show your gardener the photos of MB's and tell them you want yours to look like that! LOL! But seriously, I hope you get it sorted out soon. Gardens are lovely to look at when it's nice but requires a lot of work!



  In my dreams, XX.  I am happy if I have flowers and the weeds are kept at bay for the most part.  Now, the fallen tree will be part of cleaning up the yard for the winter.  I get a zillion leaves and have to have someone clean it up.


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> In my dreams, XX.  I am happy if I have flowers and the weeds are kept at bay for the most part.  Now, the fallen tree will be part of cleaning up the yard for the winter.  I get a zillion leaves and have to have someone clean it up.


My tomatoes were terrible this year. Not producing and didn’t taste that great. Next year I’m going back to starting from seed


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> In my dreams, XX.  I am happy if I have flowers and the weeds are kept at bay for the most part.  Now, the fallen tree will be part of cleaning up the yard for the winter.  I get a zillion leaves and have to have someone clean it up.





gracekelly said:


> My tomatoes were terrible this year. Not producing and didn’t taste that great. Next year I’m going back to starting from seed


I don't have a green thumb at all and any plants would just die on me. We were in South of France last week and drove passed some nurseries with lovely palm trees and giant bonsai trees which looked ever so cute! My SO and I will look into introducing something like them into our country house's garden. Although our garden revamp project has been postponed so don't know when any of this will be done.


----------



## chaneljewel

gracekelly said:


> My tomatoes were terrible this year. Not producing and didn’t taste that great. Next year I’m going back to starting from seed


This is a year of good tomatoes for us, however, the green peppers were pitiful. We had nice squash too...not a lot but what we got was nice.  The green beans were also good which was a surprise as they are usually terrible and I tell DH that we shouldn't even grow them.   My friend told me her trick for eliminating weeds.  She puts newspaper down on the soil then covers it with straw.   I tried it this year and it worked well.  She said you just let the two things rot into the ground then till it up next season. She does this every year. I guess I'll see what happens in the spring.


----------



## lulilu

Good advice, Chanel.  Do you poke holes in the paper for the plants?
We have pots and raised beds for the tomatoes and peppers and not much in the way of weeds.  It's my flower beds that get weeds.  And my ground cover.  I can make myself crazy and have to remind myself that it is outdoors and not to be so OCD.  I ate tomatoes every day all summer until I finally said no mas and DD took the last bowl into work.


----------



## Mindi B

I have a fashion question for the chic men and women of the cafe.  I have a double-breasted pink velvet blazer.  Fairly fitted but broad-shouldered.  And it's a firm velvet, not drapey.  I can't imagine myself ever wearing a pink velvet SUIT, so I really don't want to buy the matching trousers.  But aside from jeans and neutrals like black/grey/navy, any ideas of what sort of trousers (and tops, for that matter) would work with this thingie?  I want to tone down the precious factor (pink velvet.  Really, Mindi?) and I am casual 99% of the time, so it can be pretty much anything (except skirts.  I don't do skirts.  Okay, that's not "pretty much everything," that's a big exception.  Sorry). 
Ideas welcome!


----------



## lulilu

No advice as I am mostly a jeans girl these days, but I'd love to see a photo Mindi.


----------



## Mindi B

I'm a jeans girl, too, lulilu.  Er, and sweatpants.  But I still have an annoying tendency to end up with "pretty things" like pink velvet blazers in my closet (I don't know how that happens, but DH wishes I'd figure it out, pronto) and then I have to utilize the darn things!  The pink velvet would totally work with jeans. . . I'm just trying to challenge myself.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> I have a fashion question for the chic men and women of the cafe.  I have a double-breasted pink velvet blazer.  Fairly fitted but broad-shouldered.  And it's a firm velvet, not drapey.  I can't imagine myself ever wearing a pink velvet SUIT, so I really don't want to buy the matching trousers.  But aside from jeans and neutrals like black/grey/navy, any ideas of what sort of trousers (and tops, for that matter) would work with this thingie?  I want to tone down the precious factor (pink velvet.  Really, Mindi?) and I am casual 99% of the time, so it can be pretty much anything (except skirts.  I don't do skirts.  Okay, that's not "pretty much everything," that's a big exception.  Sorry).
> Ideas welcome!


Mindi, this does have a narrow selection to match if you want to tone it down. I would stick with white tops underneath. And yes jeans jeans and jeans. Although I do like pink + beige/stone too. So maybe chinos? I am a totally skirt girl so I would totally wear it with a beige cotton skirt.


----------



## Mindi B

I agree, xiangxiang.  It's not the most versatile piece.  I'm wondering about red trousers. . . . the right shade of red.  I guess that's not exactly toning it down, though--more like dialing it up.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I have some photos from our trip to South of France to share. The weather was warm in the day but chilly at night. Still, I have nothing to complain about when I see these ...


----------



## chicinthecity777

A few more.


----------



## Mindi B

Just beautiful!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> I agree, xiangxiang.  It's not the most versatile piece.  I'm wondering about red trousers. . . . the right shade of red.  I guess that's not exactly toning it down, though--more like dialing it up.


I agree red trousers would be dialling it up for sure!  how about burgundy?


----------



## gracekelly

I like the idea of burgundy. How about winter white?  I have one pink tweed jacket so have the same issue as @Mindi B   I tend to wear navy, gray, or black with it. I am always planning to use winter white but I never seem to get to it.

Beautiful pictures @xiangxiang0731   Have not been there in 10+ years


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> I like the idea of burgundy. How about winter white?  I have one pink tweed jacket so have the same issue as @Mindi B   I tend to wear navy, gray, or black with it. I am always planning to use winter white but I never seem to get to it.
> 
> Beautiful pictures @xiangxiang0731   Have not been there in 10+ years


I agree with white. I think pink and white looks lovely. However I think the combo is also a "dialling it up" rather than "tone it down" but I sure love that look!


----------



## chicinthecity777

@Mindi B is the pink jacket hot pink or pale pink?


----------



## dragonette

Mindi B said:


> I have a fashion question for the chic men and women of the cafe.  I have a double-breasted pink velvet blazer.  Fairly fitted but broad-shouldered.  And it's a firm velvet, not drapey.  I can't imagine myself ever wearing a pink velvet SUIT, so I really don't want to buy the matching trousers.  But aside from jeans and neutrals like black/grey/navy, any ideas of what sort of trousers (and tops, for that matter) would work with this thingie?  I want to tone down the precious factor (pink velvet.  Really, Mindi?) and I am casual 99% of the time, so it can be pretty much anything (except skirts.  I don't do skirts.  Okay, that's not "pretty much everything," that's a big exception.  Sorry).
> Ideas welcome!



I would only wear neutrals and denim with this. What I would consider neutrals: black, greys, white, khaki, taupe, beige, cream, off-white, white, denimdenimdenim, soft powder blues are a maybe.


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I agree with white. I think pink and white looks lovely. However I think the combo is also a "dialling it up" rather than "tone it down" but I sure love that look!


I agree and it is a more Spring like look IMO


----------



## Mindi B

It's pale pink, xiangxiang.  Baby pink.  Not usually my thing, but the velvet sold me. . . .


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> It's pale pink, xiangxiang.  Baby pink.  Not usually my thing, but the velvet sold me. . . .


Then definitely with white/beige for a S/S look. Burgundy and the usual navy/grey/black for an A/W look.


----------



## lulilu

@xiangxiang0731 I love the photos!  What a great looking holiday!

Mindi, I love pale pink and denim (sorry) but white would be great too.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> It's pale pink, xiangxiang.  Baby pink.  Not usually my thing, but the velvet sold me. . . .


Mindi B, velvet is very in this A/W! 

Question: velvet skirt, yay or nay?


----------



## Mindi B

For me, velvet skirts or trousers are all about the type of velvet.  Cotton velvet will be rather stiff and hold its shape, which I generally don't like for bottoms.  Silk or rayon velvet will be more fluid and drapey, and that I love.  But that's totally a personal opinion.  I have seen street style photos of people in head to toe velvet suits that look pretty "firm" regarding texture--and they look great.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I prefer the softer ones too but will need to see the colour etc.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, recently you posted a picture of a sheer tulle skirt-over-leggings look item you'd purchased (I think it was Bruno Cucinelli?).  My question: How (i.e., with what tops and shoes) and where will you wear this?  I just bought a ridiculously cheap but really cute tiered black tulle skirt that has a similar (though more floofy and less sophisticated) vibe as your piece and I need encouragement.  It will require either something fitted or cropped as the top and that fitted or cropped thing will need to be very simple and probably edgy/tough to balance the floofiness.  I'm thinking cropped leather jacket sort of thing.
This skirt both is me (I am a sartorial freak and love eclectic--okay, weird--items) and isn't me (I am very cowardly about actually letting my sartorial freak flag fly in public).
All are welcome to chime in!  But please, nobody tell me that this look is too young for me.  It definitely IS too young for me.  And I. Don't. Care. 
Okay, I'm _trying_ not to care.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> EB, recently you posted a picture of a sheer tulle skirt-over-leggings look item you'd purchased (I think it was Bruno Cucinelli?).  My question: How (i.e., with what tops and shoes) and where will you wear this?  I just bought a ridiculously cheap but really cute tiered black tulle skirt that has a similar (though more floofy and less sophisticated) vibe as your piece and I need encouragement.  It will require either something fitted or cropped as the top and that fitted or cropped thing will need to be very simple and probably edgy/tough to balance the floofiness.  I'm thinking cropped leather jacket sort of thing.
> This skirt both is me (I am a sartorial freak and love eclectic--okay, weird--items) and isn't me (I am very cowardly about actually letting my sartorial freak flag fly in public).
> All are welcome to chime in!  But please, nobody tell me that this look is too young for me.  It definitely IS too young for me.  And I. Don't. Care.
> Okay, I'm _trying_ not to care.


Body suit?  Love the idea of the leather jacket!  Fitted tee shirt with the jacket as well?  How about your pink velvet?  Too sweet?  If you wore short boots with it, perhaps not?


----------



## lulilu

You and GK have some good ideas Mindi.  I'd love to see how you and EB style this skirt.  Love the leather jacket.  Chunky silver jewelry maybe.  Motorcycle boots?


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> You and GK have some good ideas Mindi.  I'd love to see how you and EB style this skirt.  Love the leather jacket.  Chunky silver jewelry maybe.  Motorcycle boots?


Oh yes!!  Heavy chains and some punk hair. I think you need a colored streak or two as well


----------



## dragonette

Mindi B said:


> EB, recently you posted a picture of a sheer tulle skirt-over-leggings look item you'd purchased (I think it was Bruno Cucinelli?).  My question: How (i.e., with what tops and shoes) and where will you wear this?  I just bought a ridiculously cheap but really cute tiered black tulle skirt that has a similar (though more floofy and less sophisticated) vibe as your piece and I need encouragement.  It will require either something fitted or cropped as the top and that fitted or cropped thing will need to be very simple and probably edgy/tough to balance the floofiness.  I'm thinking cropped leather jacket sort of thing.
> This skirt both is me (I am a sartorial freak and love eclectic--okay, weird--items) and isn't me (I am very cowardly about actually letting my sartorial freak flag fly in public).
> All are welcome to chime in!  But please, nobody tell me that this look is too young for me.  It definitely IS too young for me.  And I. Don't. Care.
> Okay, I'm _trying_ not to care.


Fitted long or short sleeved tees in white or black! With a leather jacket for sure! Love tulle skirts!


----------



## Mindi B

LOL, gk!  More than a year ago I did do a teal blue chunk on the back underside of my hair.  I really liked it, and so did DH. But goofy hair color has moved on since then to, like, unicorn rainbow sparkles.  I'm not quite up for THAT.  But I'd do a blue bit again!


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> LOL, gk!  More than a year ago I did do a teal blue chunk on the back underside of my hair.  I really liked it, and so did DH. But goofy hair color has moved on since then to, like, unicorn rainbow sparkles.  I'm not quite up for THAT.  But I'd do a blue bit again!


We will need photographic evidence!  I am going to look for tulle skirt. I want one that is tea  length


----------



## dragonette

Some old pics wearing tulle. I used to love Free People


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> EB, recently you posted a picture of a sheer tulle skirt-over-leggings look item you'd purchased (I think it was Bruno Cucinelli?).  My question: How (i.e., with what tops and shoes) and where will you wear this?  I just bought a ridiculously cheap but really cute tiered black tulle skirt that has a similar (though more floofy and less sophisticated) vibe as your piece and I need encouragement.  It will require either something fitted or cropped as the top and that fitted or cropped thing will need to be very simple and probably edgy/tough to balance the floofiness.  I'm thinking cropped leather jacket sort of thing.
> This skirt both is me (I am a sartorial freak and love eclectic--okay, weird--items) and isn't me (I am very cowardly about actually letting my sartorial freak flag fly in public).
> All are welcome to chime in!  But please, nobody tell me that this look is too young for me.  It definitely IS too young for me.  And I. Don't. Care.
> Okay, I'm _trying_ not to care.


Mindi, I must prefix this that I can never pull of the tulle skirt as I don't have anywhere to wear it to. However, I agree with others, a fitted top I think it's a must, e.g. body suit from Wolford. And I love the idea of adding leather jacket and biker boots, statement jeweller definitely! I think an IG / fashion blog photo is in the making! A disused barn or a desert scene like Joshua Tree National Park would be the ideal setting! You go girl!


----------



## Mindi B

Mine is tea-length, gk--I don't have the legs for anything shorter.  It is lined with opaque fabric to the knee and sheer below that.
And xiangxiang, I don't have anywhere to wear it, either.  If it hadn't been cheap I couldn't have let myself buy it.  I think I have to convince DH to take me out for dinner somewhere super-funky, have a drink while getting ready (), and wear it then.  If DH will be seen with me in public!
Everyone, thank you SO MUCH for the ideas and encouragement!  You guys are the best!


----------



## prepster

dragonette said:


> Some old pics wearing tulle. I used to love Free People
> 
> View attachment 3846564
> View attachment 3846565
> View attachment 3846566



You are gorgeous, and I love how you styled these outfits!


----------



## dragonette

prepster said:


> You are gorgeous, and I love how you styled these outfits!


You are so very kind! Thank you! I was hesitant posting these because they were from some years ago! xx


----------



## chaneljewel

lulilu said:


> Good advice, Chanel.  Do you poke holes in the paper for the plants?
> We have pots and raised beds for the tomatoes and peppers and not much in the way of weeds.  It's my flower beds that get weeds.  And my ground cover.  I can make myself crazy and have to remind myself that it is outdoors and not to be so OCD.  I ate tomatoes every day all summer until I finally said no mas and DD took the last bowl into work.


I planted the plants first then did the apaper, etc. it really worked well and the weeds that did I grow were so easy to pull. I don't like the weeds in the flowers either.  It's almost a relief when the cold weather comes and the plants are done.


----------



## chaneljewel

Beautiful pics Xiangxiang!.


----------



## lulilu

chaneljewel said:


> I planted the plants first then did the apaper, etc. it really worked well and the weeds that did I grow were so easy to pull. I don't like the weeds in the flowers either.  It's almost a relief when the cold weather comes and the plants are done.



I know exactly what you mean about being relieved when the yard is "closed" for winter.  When all the furniture, toys, plants, etc.  are put away/done, there is a sigh of relief.  Even though I love it all spring and summer.


----------



## tabbi001

Soooo quiet...  where has everyone gone to?


----------



## kathydep

tabbi001 said:


> Soooo quiet...  where has everyone gone to?


I’m here!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Step right up for a horse blanket procession.  (Maxi twilly cut covertures blue glacier/Parme/vert


----------



## Madam Bijoux

.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3862333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


MB, this is super cute! I didn't know this was available. What's the other side like?


----------



## chicinthecity777

@Mindi B , velvet is definitely in dear! They are now everywhere I look, but in magazines and on-line thought, not much RL sightings yet! The suits, the coats, the boots, the whole works! Did you find anything to do with your pink jacket?


----------



## Mindi B

It has been so weirdly warm and humid here, xiangxiang, that I haven't been able to think about fall clothing!  The pink jacket waits. . . .


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> It has been so weirdly warm and humid here, xiangxiang, that I haven't been able to think about fall clothing!  The pink jacket waits. . . .


understood, dear! We have had some warmer than usual weather too here and I haven't worn any thick coat yet. But we were told the colder weather is on its way. So finally coats should be out. 

We haven't really had cold winter for several years now...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi I can't wait to see what you do with the tulle skirt and the blazer! In my mind they could go together [emoji6] with boots or booties but maybe 'too much' for you. My first instinct was trying that blazer over a dress but then I am usually wearing a dress. I don't know about velvet with velvet it's a very heavy look and looks like suiting. If the velvet is structured a fluid pant would be really nice. Tulle, again, that's a fluid piece so you need structure or a slim silhouette on top.

I am BEYOND THRILLED that slip-style dresses are back because it is a silhouette that completed suits me. I have recently bought two long ones, one is olive green hammered silk and the other is burgundy/gray/cream/black plaid cotton. I can't stop wearing them! We have reaaaaaaally been enjoying this beautiful fall weather and I hope everyone else has been as well. 

PS Count me in on the luxury lifestyle magazine.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BBC said:


> I am BEYOND THRILLED that slip-style dresses are back because it is a silhouette that completed suits me. I have recently bought two long ones, one is olive green hammered silk and the other is burgundy/gray/cream/black plaid cotton. I can't stop wearing them! We have reaaaaaaally been enjoying this beautiful fall weather and I hope everyone else has been as well.
> 
> PS Count me in on the luxury lifestyle magazine.


Oh I am intrigued by this slip-style dresses trend. I haven't noticed anything this side of the pond. Do you have some photos?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

xiangxiang0731 said:


> MB, this is super cute! I didn't know this was available. What's the other side like?


Hello and thank you, Xiangxiang  This is the other side (with the Ralph Lauren sweater).


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3862984
> 
> Hello and thank you, Xiangxiang  This is the other side (with the Ralph Lauren sweater).


Thank you for taking the time to post this MB. I am a bit two minds about the grid print. One says it's a bit plain and even lazy on H's effort, while the other one says its simplicity suits the design well...


----------



## chicinthecity777

So here is a bit of laugh for you guys. My SO Constance has come in, quite quickly after just 6 months. So I went to pick it up during the week. My usual SM was out on leave and an SA helped me as it was reserved. After showing me the bag blah blah, we went to the till. He did his work on the till / computer whatever, then he said "I am so sorry madam but I can't sell you the bag because we don't have a price for it!" I was like "you are joking, right?" Well, not so! They scanned the barcode on the tag but no price came up in the computer. And the head office had finished by that point, so they had nobody to escalate this to! So I said to them that they should just give it to me for free! 
Anyhow, they promised they were going to sort it out in the next few days and we shall see...


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> So here is a bit of laugh for you guys. My SO Constance has come in, quite quickly after just 6 months. So I went to pick it up during the week. My usual SM was out on leave and an SA helped me as it was reserved. After showing me the bag blah blah, we went to the till. He did his work on the till / computer whatever, then he said "I am so sorry madam but I can't sell you the bag because we don't have a price for it!" I was like "you are joking, right?" Well, not so! They scanned the barcode on the tag but no price came up in the computer. And the head office had finished by that point, so they had nobody to escalate this to! So I said to them that they should just give it to me for free!
> Anyhow, they promised they were going to sort it out in the next few days and we shall see...


Oy!  Sounds like this will cost even more than you thought.  What a way to do business!  Sort of goes with their business model lol!

Right at the moment, I have a couple of scarves and a hinged bracelet on my radar.  Can't do a whole lot, so internet shopping is a bad distraction.  I as keeping my wallet in a separate room so I won't be tempted haha!


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> Oy!  Sounds like this will cost even more than you thought.  What a way to do business!  Sort of goes with their business model lol!
> 
> Right at the moment, I have a couple of scarves and a hinged bracelet on my radar.  Can't do a whole lot, so internet shopping is a bad distraction.  I as keeping my wallet in a separate room so I won't be tempted haha!


Oh which scarves are you eyeing? I have the Space Shopping in 2 CWs on hold for me which I am going to look at tomorrow. And are you eyeing the hinged bracelet with prints or just plain coloured? They are adorable!


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> Oy!  Sounds like this will cost even more than you thought.  What a way to do business!  Sort of goes with their business model lol!
> 
> Right at the moment, I have a couple of scarves and a hinged bracelet on my radar.  Can't do a whole lot, so internet shopping is a bad distraction.  I as keeping my wallet in a separate room so I won't be tempted haha!


Oh the Constance is the elan size, not the standard size 18 or 24, which is SO only so I can sort of understand that they are missing a price for it.


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Oh which scarves are you eyeing? I have the Space Shopping in 2 CWs on hold for me which I am going to look at tomorrow. And are you eyeing the hinged bracelet with prints or just plain coloured? They are adorable!


Space Shopping is one of them!   So clever, but I think a friend had the right idea by framing it so she could really enjoy the humor of it.  Fouets et Badines is the other.  The bracelet is a print with rose gold HW.


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> Space Shopping is one of them!   So clever, but I think a friend had the right idea by framing it so she could really enjoy the humor of it.  Fouets et Badines is the other.  The bracelet is a print with rose gold HW.


The space shopping scarf is great for framing! I am also buying it for display. I have the H scarf hanging kit. I can't bring myself to give my H scarf to any company to frame. So I stick with just displaying it using the hanging kit. I also have the "Super H" design in 2 CWs in 70cm by the same artist, also just for display.


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> The space shopping scarf is great for framing! I am also buying it for display. I have the H scarf hanging kit. I can't bring myself to give my H scarf to any company to frame. So I stick with just displaying it using the hanging kit. I also have the "Super H" design in 2 CWs in 70cm by the same artist, also just for display.


I have the Super H as well and I have worn it.  Such clever designs and Super H can be worm in different ways to show the colors.


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Oh I am intrigued by this slip-style dresses trend. I haven't noticed anything this side of the pond. Do you have some photos?



These are the two I recently bought. I also have a few shorter ones from the 90s. It is a style and cut that has always suited me:


----------



## chicinthecity777

BBC said:


> These are the two I recently bought. I also have a few shorter ones from the 90s. It is a style and cut that has always suited me:
> 
> View attachment 3864819
> 
> 
> View attachment 3864820


Those are very pretty!


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Those are very pretty!



Thank you! And SO easy to wear. There is nothing easier than a dress. Add shoes and - you're done!!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

BBC said:


> Thank you! And SO easy to wear. There is nothing easier than a dress. Add shoes and - you're done!!!!


And a fabulous coat in the winter, which is long and dark where I am!


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> I have the Super H as well and I have worn it.  Such clever designs and Super H can be worm in different ways to show the colors.


Super H in 70cm are great! It's a shame they stopped that format of the 70cm. I am not keen on their current offerrings of 70cms.


----------



## alismarr

DH and I were at a local seaside town this morning and I met these two handsome chaps.  They are used to pull funeral carriages and had just been on duty.  Both stallions, they were impeccably well mannered.


----------



## chicinthecity777

alismarr said:


> View attachment 3869750
> View attachment 3869751
> View attachment 3869752
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I were at a local seaside town this morning and I met these two handsome chaps.  They are used to pull funeral carriages and had just been on duty.  Both stallions, they were impeccably well mannered.


They are both adorable! So handsome indeed! Are they shire horses?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

alismarr said:


> View attachment 3869750
> View attachment 3869751
> View attachment 3869752
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I were at a local seaside town this morning and I met these two handsome chaps.  They are used to pull funeral carriages and had just been on duty.  Both stallions, they were impeccably well mannered.


Beautiful horses.  Are they Fresians?


----------



## alismarr

Yes, they are Friesians.  Pure bred and imported from Holland.


----------



## gracekelly

The Hermesmatic is starting in LA today and I am somewhat conflicted about it.  I am curious to see it, but don't really know if I want to do that with any of my scarves.


----------



## Mindi B

Whoops, wrong thread.
Sorry.


----------



## Mindi B

gk, it might be worth a visit even if you don't choose to dye one of your own scarves.  They'll have pre-dyed scarves for sale. . . . (enable, enable, enable).
I went to the NYC event and really found it fun.  The scarves I dyed came out fine (not brilliant, but fine) and I bought a lovely already-dyed scarf at the event that I really love.
If you go, please report back what you think--and what you buy!


----------



## gracekelly

Here's the thing...still not allowed to drive and I am at the mercy of the DH.  I made the mistake of attempting to explain what the Hermesmatic is and what it does.  I also showed him pictures from the Hermesmatic thread with the before and afters of the dyed scarves.  All that did was elicit a big " are you kidding?  why would you want to F***up one of your beautiful scarves?!!" He was actually more amenable to the concept of viewing the scarves that had already been done and were for sale.  His point was that I have always been careful in my choices and take good care of them and enjoy the muti-color aspects of each, not to mention that I tend to like very bright and lively colors in my scarves, so why would I want to monotone one of these multi-color beauties.  He has a point and that is one reason I am conflicted. I would like to see it  if just for the fun of seeing the installation.   I think I can get him to take a side trip to Century City after my trip to the ortho next week as it is on the way back home.  I feel like I am under house arrest lol!


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> Here's the thing...still not allowed to drive and I am at the mercy of the DH.  I made the mistake of attempting to explain what the Hermesmatic is and what it does.  I also showed him pictures from the Hermesmatic thread with the before and afters of the dyed scarves.  All that did was elicit a big " are you kidding?  why would you want to F***up one of your beautiful scarves?!!" He was actually more amenable to the concept of viewing the scarves that had already been done and were for sale.  His point was that I have always been careful in my choices and take good care of them and enjoy the muti-color aspects of each, not to mention that I tend to like very bright and lively colors in my scarves, so why would I want to monotone one of these multi-color beauties.  He has a point and that is one reason I am conflicted. I would like to see it  if just for the fun of seeing the installation.   I think I can get him to take a side trip to Century City after my trip to the ortho next week as it is on the way back home.  I feel like I am under house arrest lol!


GK, i tend to agree with your hubby in the sense that I wouldn't do it with a scarf still in its prime condition and you are still wearing it regularly. I would if I had a scarf which was old and worn etc. It's meant to give such  a scarve a new life. But I would love to go and see it! It's not going to be near me unfortunately otherwise I would be there. And yes I would definitely buy a pre-dyed one if I saw one I liked.


----------



## lulilu

I love dip dye.  I wish I had been able to get to the one in NYC -- I would have bought a pre-dyed one, as some of those they had hanging (in the photos) looked intriguing.  Do try to go GK.


----------



## gracekelly

@xiangxiang0731 and @lulilu I will certainly do my best to get there.  I think I could be more tempted by the process once I see the finished products,  I think I will go through my scarves anyway and if there is something that is a possibility I will take it along.  There is one coral pink one that I  have that is a vintage pattern and rarely seen and it might take a purple dye quite well.


----------



## Mindi B

I definitely agree that you shouldn't dye a loved scarf just for the sake of doing it.  (The ones I chose to dye were "mistakes" I'd made--colorways that didn't thrill me or suit me but that I'd not returned at the time for whatever dumb reason. The re-dyed scarves have colors that are more interesting to me as well as the lovely soft fluffiness of the dip dye, which for me were improvements.)
So, your DH has a valid point. But the pre-dyed options for sale are intriguing, and the whole set-up is just fun, so if you can entice DH with a side trip to entertain him, do try to go!


----------



## Mindi B

Has anyone posted this yet?  If you are lucky enough to be in Paris:
http://www.vogue.co.uk/gallery/hermes-paris-exhibition-opens-leila-menchari


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> Has anyone posted this yet?  If you are lucky enough to be in Paris:
> http://www.vogue.co.uk/gallery/hermes-paris-exhibition-opens-leila-menchari


Honestly, I was concentrating more on the Haley Atwell interview about the new version of Howard's End.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi B said:


> Has anyone posted this yet?  If you are lucky enough to be in Paris:
> http://www.vogue.co.uk/gallery/hermes-paris-exhibition-opens-leila-menchari



Looks fascinating!  I love looking at window displays.  I wish I had the chance to see the Dior exhibit.  My sister sent me photos and some have posted them on IG.  Just amazing.


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> @xiangxiang0731 and @lulilu I will certainly do my best to get there.  I think I could be more tempted by the process once I see the finished products,  I think I will go through my scarves anyway and if there is something that is a possibility I will take it along.  There is one coral pink one that I  have that is a vintage pattern and rarely seen and it might take a purple dye quite well.


Please do GK! It went to Manchester in the UK but I couldn't go. It would be so interesting to see it!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Has anyone posted this yet?  If you are lucky enough to be in Paris:
> http://www.vogue.co.uk/gallery/hermes-paris-exhibition-opens-leila-menchari





gracekelly said:


> Honestly, I was concentrating more on the Haley Atwell interview about the new version of Howard's End.





lulilu said:


> Looks fascinating!  I love looking at window displays.  I wish I had the chance to see the Dior exhibit.  My sister sent me photos and some have posted them on IG.  Just amazing.


Absolutely fascinating exhibition! I wish I had the time to go to Paris! But I have too much on my plate right now.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Has anyone posted this yet?  If you are lucky enough to be in Paris:
> http://www.vogue.co.uk/gallery/hermes-paris-exhibition-opens-leila-menchari


Mindi, hope someone does this! Read about  the Exhibit in the NYT yesterday and was wishing I had a Paris trip in my future, but I don’t.


----------



## HavLab

Mindi B said:


> Has anyone posted this yet?  If you are lucky enough to be in Paris:
> http://www.vogue.co.uk/gallery/hermes-paris-exhibition-opens-leila-menchari



THANK YOU!!!  I will be able to go.  I might have missed this and I so adore H window displays  - so again THANKS!  It's free too!


----------



## Mindi B

That's great!  POST PIX if you can!  We will all enjoy this vicariously!


----------



## gracekelly

Made a trip to the Hermesmatic. Interesting to see it but nothing jumped out at me to purchase. Most of the for sale pieces were older designs and too dark.   It was a great way for them to unload older inventory at current prices.  No bueno and unfair IMO.   There was only one scarf hanging that looks good and it belonged to a customer who had brought it in for a dip


----------



## werner

gracekelly said:


> Made a trip to the Hermesmatic. Interesting to see it but nothing jumped out at me to purchase. Most of the for sale pieces were older designs and too dark.   It was a great way for them to unload older inventory at current prices.  No bueno and unfair IMO.   There was only one scarf hanging that looks good and it belonged to a customer who had brought it in for a dip


So sorry you had a disappointing experience gracekelly. May I ask if the pop-up you went to was in Los Angeles? Because that one has newer inventory and brighter colors.


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> Made a trip to the Hermesmatic. Interesting to see it but nothing jumped out at me to purchase. Most of the for sale pieces were older designs and too dark.   It was a great way for them to unload older inventory at current prices.  No bueno and unfair IMO.   There was only one scarf hanging that looks good and it belonged to a customer who had brought it in for a dip


Oh sorry to hear that. So they were selling old designs of the DD? Or just old designs and dipdyed?


----------



## gracekelly

werner said:


> So sorry you had a disappointing experience gracekelly. May I ask if the pop-up you went to was in Los Angeles? Because that one has newer inventory and brighter colors.


Yes it was LA and bright and new was not my take on it at all.   Perhaps the better things were already gone by the time I visited?


----------



## werner

gracekelly said:


> Yes it was LA and bright and new was not my take on it at all.   Perhaps the better things were already gone by the time I visited?


I was there again today, gracekelly. There are "hidden" treasures beneath the ones on display. If you're still interested, you may want to return. I asked if a GM Tigre Royal was available and a kind SA found it in a drawer underneath the cases.


----------



## Serva1

I’ve been admiring the work of Leila Menchari for a long time and I visited the exhibition at Grand Palais on Wednesday. It was magical [emoji92] 












The peacock Kelly is breathtaking and I’m so happy I could finally see it in person. Bumped into the handsome Michael Coste and we exchanged a few words. He was escorting some guests at the exhibition.




Came home with these books and lovely memories. I hope they will reissue one of her silk scarves soon.


----------



## lulilu

Lovely photos!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Serva1

lulilu said:


> Lovely photos!  Thanks for sharing!



Always a pleasure here at the Café [emoji3]


----------



## gracekelly

Thank you for the update.  Won't be going back as it ends tomorrow.  I guess I was not interested enough to ask, and they didn't seem too forthcoming to show me anything.  Glad you are happy with your finds


werner said:


> I was there again today, gracekelly. There are "hidden" treasures beneath the ones on display. If you're still interested, you may want to return. I asked if a GM Tigre Royal was available and a kind SA found it in a drawer underneath the cases.


----------



## dharma

Serva1 said:


> I’ve been admiring the work of Leila Menchari for a long time and I visited the exhibition at Grand Palais on Wednesday. It was magical [emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3883202
> 
> View attachment 3883203
> 
> View attachment 3883204
> 
> View attachment 3883206
> 
> View attachment 3883207
> 
> 
> The peacock Kelly is breathtaking and I’m so happy I could finally see it in person. Bumped into the handsome Michael Coste and we exchanged a few words. He was escorting some guests at the exhibition.
> 
> View attachment 3883208
> 
> 
> Came home with these books and lovely memories. I hope they will reissue one of her silk scarves soon.


Thank you for posting, Serva! I had read about this exhibit months ago and hoped that I would get to travel but it’s not likely. I’m so happy to see photos!!! 
I would also love to congratulate you on your spectacular ebene beauty! Simply gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Serva1

dharma said:


> Thank you for posting, Serva! I had read about this exhibit months ago and hoped that I would get to travel but it’s not likely. I’m so happy to see photos!!!
> I would also love to congratulate you on your spectacular ebene beauty! Simply gorgeous!!!!



Thank you dharma [emoji3] so kind of you. Glad you enjoyed the pics.

I confess it took me 24hrs to love the bag because of the colour. As a child I was so traumatized in the 70s by brown that the only brown I nowadays wear is camel coats. My BF told me to think of really exquisite chocolate when looking at the bag and my niece visited me yesterday and she completely loved it, very happy with my decision now. I have 2 barenia B25s and my nieces will inherit one each. Barenia is my favourite leather, as many people know [emoji3]


----------



## dharma

Serva1 said:


> Thank you dharma [emoji3] so kind of you. Glad you enjoyed the pics.
> 
> I confess it took me 24hrs to love the bag because of the colour. As a child I was so traumatized in the 70s by brown that the only brown I nowadays wear is camel coats. My BF told me to think of really exquisite chocolate when looking at the bag and my niece visited me yesterday and she completely loved it, very happy with my decision now. I have 2 barenia B25s and my nieces will inherit one each. Barenia is my favourite leather, as many people know [emoji3]


Your nieces are Lucky girls!! I have to admit I find the rampant dislike of brown leather puzzling. While I understand that not everyone is a neutral lover, “Brown” in leather is the color most close to nature to me and extremely versatile. Leather untreated is essentially some shade of brown. I love raw materials. Not too many blue electrique animals running around  But it does help to think of chocolate!! I notice fashion journalism would sooner use food words for browns ( caramel, mocha, chocolate) than animal words  
@gracekelly , too bad the Hermesomatic didn’t do it for you. I would have loved to catch it when it was here but it never worked with my schedule. I loved when H produced dip dyes, they are among my favorite scarves. I agree that I would be hard pressed to dye one of my own carefully selected pieces. At the time I was going to pick something up on ebay in a pattern that I’ve always loved but have never found a decent colorway. I’m hoping they come back East.


----------



## gracekelly

dharma said:


> Your nieces are Lucky girls!! I have to admit I find the rampant dislike of brown leather puzzling. While I understand that not everyone is a neutral lover, “Brown” in leather is the color most close to nature to me and extremely versatile. Leather untreated is essentially some shade of brown. I love raw materials. Not too many blue electrique animals running around  But it does help to think of chocolate!! I notice fashion journalism would sooner use food words for browns ( caramel, mocha, chocolate) than animal words
> @gracekelly , too bad the Hermesomatic didn’t do it for you. I would have loved to catch it when it was here but it never worked with my schedule. I loved when H produced dip dyes, they are among my favorite scarves. I agree that I would be hard pressed to dye one of my own carefully selected pieces. At the time I was going to pick something up on ebay in a pattern that I’ve always loved but have never found a decent colorway. I’m hoping they come back East.


Rather interesting about brown...i don't know why it is such a forgotten color.  I have to admit that the brown things in my closet are rather unworn.  It isn't that I dislike it, because I do like it quite a bit. I think it could be laziness and a default to black.    I have an ebene chevre Kelly that has seen much use probably since it is so close to black.  Anything lighter like barenia, caramel or gold is easy to wear and pretty user friendly to most.


----------



## Hermezzy

Serva1 said:


> I’ve been admiring the work of Leila Menchari for a long time and I visited the exhibition at Grand Palais on Wednesday. It was magical [emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3883202
> 
> View attachment 3883203
> 
> View attachment 3883204
> 
> View attachment 3883206
> 
> View attachment 3883207
> 
> 
> The peacock Kelly is breathtaking and I’m so happy I could finally see it in person. Bumped into the handsome Michael Coste and we exchanged a few words. He was escorting some guests at the exhibition.
> 
> View attachment 3883208
> 
> 
> Came home with these books and lovely memories. I hope they will reissue one of her silk scarves soon.


Gorgeous pics and I completely agree with you- Menchari is an enchantress and her work is unsurpassed.  I am eagerly awaiting the release of that book here in the US- can't wait to get a copy!


----------



## chaneljewel

Love brown...the undertones in brown are amazing and change with colors put beside it.  Congrats on your new bag, serva.


----------



## Serva1

chaneljewel said:


> Love brown...the undertones in brown are amazing and change with colors put beside it.  Congrats on your new bag, serva.



Thank you chaneljewel, so sweet  of you. Looking forward experimenting a bit with colours and my new brown bag. Cream and turquoise will definitely work for me [emoji3]


----------



## HavLab

I went to the exhibition also, thanks again to everyone here for posting about it!  Serva took great pictures!  

Afterward I felt like booking a trip to Tunisia!


----------



## crisbac

Serva1 said:


> I’ve been admiring the work of Leila Menchari for a long time and I visited the exhibition at Grand Palais on Wednesday. It was magical [emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3883202
> 
> View attachment 3883203
> 
> View attachment 3883204
> 
> View attachment 3883206
> 
> View attachment 3883207
> 
> 
> The peacock Kelly is breathtaking and I’m so happy I could finally see it in person. Bumped into the handsome Michael Coste and we exchanged a few words. He was escorting some guests at the exhibition.
> 
> View attachment 3883208
> 
> 
> Came home with these books and lovely memories. I hope they will reissue one of her silk scarves soon.


Great photos, Serva1! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## cremel

Serva1 said:


> I’ve been admiring the work of Leila Menchari for a long time and I visited the exhibition at Grand Palais on Wednesday. It was magical [emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3883202
> 
> View attachment 3883203
> 
> View attachment 3883204
> 
> View attachment 3883206
> 
> View attachment 3883207
> 
> 
> The peacock Kelly is breathtaking and I’m so happy I could finally see it in person. Bumped into the handsome Michael Coste and we exchanged a few words. He was escorting some guests at the exhibition.
> 
> View attachment 3883208
> 
> 
> Came home with these books and lovely memories. I hope they will reissue one of her silk scarves soon.



Wow lovely photos!! Thank you Serva for sharing! [emoji106]


----------



## EmileH

Serva1 said:


> Thank you chaneljewel, so sweet  of you. Looking forward experimenting a bit with colours and my new brown bag. Cream and turquoise will definitely work for me [emoji3]



Serva, I was able to go today. Thank you for the information. If anyone is planning to go, they are open until 8 pm so it was nice to pop in on my way to cocktails and dinner.


----------



## Serva1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Serva, I was able to go today. Thank you for the information. If anyone is planning to go, they are open until 8 pm so it was nice to pop in on my way to cocktails and dinner.



So happy you had the possibility to visit the exhibition. I’ve always loved the peacock Kelly, amazing to finally se it in reality. I also found a new ”dreambag”




My BFF loved the first one with the African vibe




Did you have a favourite PP? Going to Paris next week but since the exhibition closes on Sunday I cannot revisit it.


----------



## Serva1

HavLab said:


> I went to the exhibition also, thanks again to everyone here for posting about it!  Serva took great pictures!
> 
> Afterward I felt like booking a trip to Tunisia!



I had a sudden urge to go to Marrakech after the exhibition but DBF is more keen on going to the Caribbean. Perhaps we compromise and choose South Africa [emoji3]


----------



## EmileH

The displays were all so breathtaking. I couldn’t choose just one. I think seeing them this way was even more impressive than seeing them in the windows. I could really appreciate all of the details.


----------



## lanit

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The displays were all so breathtaking. I couldn’t choose just one. I think seeing them this way was even more impressive than seeing them in the windows. I could really appreciate all of the details.


I am so sorry to miss this exhibition. You and Serva are so fortunate to be able to view this !


----------



## lanit

Serva1 said:


> I’ve been admiring the work of Leila Menchari for a long time and I visited the exhibition at Grand Palais on Wednesday. It was magical [emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3883202
> 
> View attachment 3883203
> 
> View attachment 3883204
> 
> View attachment 3883206
> 
> View attachment 3883207
> 
> 
> The peacock Kelly is breathtaking and I’m so happy I could finally see it in person. Bumped into the handsome Michael Coste and we exchanged a few words. He was escorting some guests at the exhibition.
> 
> View attachment 3883208
> 
> 
> Came home with these books and lovely memories. I hope they will reissue one of her silk scarves soon.



Serva, are these two separate books on the exhibition, or just english/french versions? I would like to order one sinc3 I cannot be there in time to see it! Such beautiful images - thank yo7 for sharing them!


----------



## Serva1

lanit said:


> Serva, are these two separate books on the exhibition, or just english/french versions? I would like to order one sinc3 I cannot be there in time to see it! Such beautiful images - thank yo7 for sharing them!



Same version different language. I intend to read them both one day, just like my double copy scarf books  The book has a lot of illustrations, after all Leila Menchari worked with the window displays for over 4 decades and her last window was for Christmas 2013. Hope you can find the book. It will be available at FSH for some time and perhaps at Amazon too.


----------



## Serva1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The displays were all so breathtaking. I couldn’t choose just one. I think seeing them this way was even more impressive than seeing them in the windows. I could really appreciate all of the details.



I completely agree with you. Naturally the window displays (illustrations in the book) had a lot of details that the exhibitions didn’t have but it definitely gave a taste of the style of Leila Menchari and had some breathtaking examples of the work of different artists. The quartz pegase enclosed was stunning and a favourite for many people.




The pic doesn’t show how magnificent this display was.


----------



## lanit

lanit said:


> Serva, are these two separate books on the exhibition, or just english/french versions? I would like to order one sinc3 I cannot be there in time to see it! Such beautiful images - thank yo7 for sharing them!


Thank you! I've just ordered one!


----------



## Serva1

lanit said:


> Thank you! I've just ordered one!



Glad you will get it dear lanit [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Going to Paris on Monday. This is my last pic from the exhibition. Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend [emoji3]


----------



## Croisette7

Serva1 said:


> Going to Paris on Monday. This is my last pic from the exhibition. Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend [emoji3]
> View attachment 3894327


The exhibition is fantastic, thank you for your tip *Serva.*


----------



## Hermezzy

Serva1 said:


> Going to Paris on Monday. This is my last pic from the exhibition. Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend [emoji3]
> View attachment 3894327


Gorgeous.  Really reminds me of the Christian Renonciat collaborations.  I just got the Leila Menchari book in the mail last week (was so happy to see it was available for sale now on the H website).  Already halfway through it- it is an engrossing read.


----------



## Serva1

Croisette7 said:


> The exhibition is fantastic, thank you for your tip *Serva.*



So glad you enjoyed it Croisette, it was my first Hermès exhibition and I hope there will be many more. I was hoping there would have been a Leila Menchari 90cm silkscarf for sale at Grand Palais but this time the exhibition wasn”t about silks.



Hermezzy said:


> Gorgeous.  Really reminds me of the Christian Renonciat collaborations.  I just got the Leila Menchari book in the mail last week (was so happy to see it was available for sale now on the H website).  Already halfway through it- it is an engrossing read.



So happy you got the book Hermezzy, plenty of illustrations. I will read it during Christmas holiday.


----------



## Croisette7




----------



## chicinthecity777

^^^ Woza! Forget about the bags, those mink throws!!!


----------



## HavLab

Serva1 said:


> I had a sudden urge to go to Marrakech after the exhibition but DBF is more keen on going to the Caribbean. Perhaps we compromise and choose South Africa [emoji3]



All of those destinations sound great!


----------



## HavLab

Stunning photos Croisette!  Thank you for sharing.

I dont know which room was my favorite.  Each one was amazing.


----------



## Croisette7




----------



## Croisette7




----------



## chicinthecity777

We were at our country house last week and went to see those neighbours again. 
They were very close to the fence at some point but the minute I walked closer to the fence, they all moved away. They are incredibly timid.


----------



## lulilu

xiangxiang0731 said:


> We were at our country house last week and went to see those neighbours again.
> They were very close to the fence at some point but the minute I walked closer to the fence, they all moved away. They are incredibly timid.
> View attachment 3895170



Adorable!


----------



## Serva1

Stunning pics Croisette, love everything [emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> We were at our country house last week and went to see those neighbours again.
> They were very close to the fence at some point but the minute I walked closer to the fence, they all moved away. They are incredibly timid.
> View attachment 3895170



Charming neighbours [emoji3]


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Google Jackie the mother in law from the good wife.


I finally googled her.  She looks scary.   The headband is bad, too.   She looks like the headmistress of a girl's reformatory school


----------



## gracekelly

@xiangxiang0731  As my Space Shopping twin I wanted you to see the other bracelet that works well with the scarf. I don't recall the exact name of the bracelet, but obviously it has to have chaine d'ancre in the name someplace    I have to say that the humor of this scarf just slays me!  Even the DH thinks it is pretty funny, but his interpretation is that the presents are going from the space ship to Hermes lol! Second  picture is of the Flacons Bandana hinge bracelet with rose gold HW.  I wanted another hinge and in rose gold and it is just a perfect match for the scarf IMO.


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> @xiangxiang0731  As my Space Shopping twin I wanted you to see the other bracelet that works well with the scarf. I don't recall the exact name of the bracelet, but obviously it has to have chaine d'ancre in the name someplace    I have to say that the humor of this scarf just slays me!  Even the DH thinks it is pretty funny, but his interpretation is that the presents are going from the space ship to Hermes lol! Second  picture is of the Flacons Bandana hinge bracelet with rose gold HW.  I wanted another hinge and in rose gold and it is just a perfect match for the scarf IMO.
> View attachment 3904150


GK, your enamel is perfect for the scarf! My store kept 2 CWs of the 90s for me and I tried both and took this CW home. So understated and elegant! I then bought the same and another CW in pocket squares. Since then apparently this scarf has become a unicorn in my store in any CW! Now I kinda regret didn't get the other 90 CW. I loved the Super H scarf in 70cm by the same artist and have it in 3 CWs. Love the details on the scarf! My SO is a big fan too!


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> GK, your enamel is perfect for the scarf! My store kept 2 CWs of the 90s for me and I tried both and took this CW home. So understated and elegant! I then bought the same and another CW in pocket squares. Since then apparently this scarf has become a unicorn in my store in any CW! Now I kinda regret didn't get the other 90 CW. I loved the Super H scarf in 70cm by the same artist and have it in 3 CWs. Love the details on the scarf! My SO is a big fan too!



I have the Super H as well.  I considered getting the matching pochette, but my money tree is looking kind of bare at the moment lol!  I actually showed my DH the other colorways, something I really never do, and he agreed with me that the one I chose was the right one.  The others are really very pretty too, but I have so many other scarves with similar colorings, so the gray toned was the way to go.  Plus, when I realized that the bracelet would go so well with it, that cemented the decision.  Funny how men like scarves like this


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> I have the Super H as well.  I considered getting the matching pochette, but my money tree is looking kind of bare at the moment lol!  I actually showed my DH the other colorways, something I really never do, and he agreed with me that the one I chose was the right one.  The others are really very pretty too, but I have so many other scarves with similar colorings, so the gray toned was the way to go.  Plus, when I realized that the bracelet would go so well with it, that cemented the decision.  Funny how men like scarves like this


I think they appeal to the inner child in a man! Your DH likes comic books by any chance? Although my SO doesn't read them now but he has some knowledge. So he really likes the comic look of those designs. Colour wise the more retro/vintage looking the better hence he likes the B/W best. 

I also tried the dark blue orange CW although also very pretty, it was very bright contrasting colours so I passed but now regret. I could just displayed it using my kit. Oh well...


----------



## Meta

I attended Alice Shirley's talk on designing for Hermes today and posted it here should anyone be interested to read it.


----------



## eagle1002us

Serva1 said:


> Same version different language. I intend to read them both one day, just like my double copy scarf books  The book has a lot of illustrations, after all Leila Menchari worked with the window displays for over 4 decades and her last window was for Christmas 2013. Hope you can find the book. It will be available at FSH for some time and perhaps at Amazon too.


Serva, what is the title of this book?


----------



## eagle1002us

weN84 said:


> I attended Alice Shirley's talk on designing for Hermes today and posted it here should anyone be interested to read it.


*@weN84*, where's the post?  It's always so interesting what drives artists to create and to create in a particular way.


----------



## Notorious Pink

weN84 said:


> I attended Alice Shirley's talk on designing for Hermes today and posted it here should anyone be interested to read it.



Ooh, that was awesome!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Serva1

eagle1002us said:


> Serva, what is the title of this book?






The LM books. Plenty of illustrations. Available in English at hermes.com for $50.


----------



## Meta

dessert1st said:


> I am still kinda new to the WOC and still trying to figure how to incorporate it into my lifestyle. I liked the idea for travel but do you carry a wallet separately to exchange it once you're at the destination?  Sorry, this may be slightly off topic but I'm wondering if I should get rid of one WOC if I buy this.


@dessert1st I'm replying to you here instead of the Ode to Bolide thread so as not to derail the thread.  I have a WOC which I use regularly and almost always whenever I travel. I have had it for 8 years now and it has traveled with me to multiple continents. I use the hidden zipper compartment to store my passport when I travel and I rarely bring another wallet to use during the trip these days. I store my cards in the slots and I store cash/coins in the zippered compartment. Receipts into the slip compartment right next to the zippered compartment. It fits my phone and a lip gloss/lipstick and it's perfect for me. Image below to show where I store my passport in the WOC


----------



## Meta

eagle1002us said:


> *@weN84*, where's the post?  It's always so interesting what drives artists to create and to create in a particular way.


The post is in the Alice Shirley Fan Club thread, of which I posted the link on the word *here* in my original post which is in red font.

ETA: Click *here* for the post.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This weeks's fun:  a visit to the Nemours mansion and the Hagley museum in Delaware:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

.


----------



## lulilu

Love the Christmas photos, MadamB!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

lulilu said:


> Love the Christmas photos, MadamB!


Thank you, Lulilu!


----------



## eagle1002us

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3908149
> 
> 
> The LM books. Plenty of illustrations. Available in English at hermes.com for $50.


Thank you, *@Serva1*


----------



## cremel

Madam thank you for sharing these lovely Christmas photos!


----------



## etoile de mer

Wishing everyone happy holidays!


----------



## prepster

etoile de mer said:


> Wishing everyone happy holidays!
> 
> View attachment 3915709
> 
> View attachment 3915711
> 
> View attachment 3915712
> 
> View attachment 3915714
> 
> View attachment 3915715



Beautiful!  Happy Holidays to you too!


----------



## cremel

etoile de mer said:


> Wishing everyone happy holidays!
> 
> View attachment 3915709
> 
> View attachment 3915711
> 
> View attachment 3915712
> 
> View attachment 3915714
> 
> View attachment 3915715



How cute etoile!! Thank you for sharing! You too have a great holiday season! [emoji173]️️


----------



## Maedi

etoile de mer said:


> Wishing everyone happy holidays!
> 
> View attachment 3915709
> 
> View attachment 3915711
> 
> View attachment 3915712
> 
> View attachment 3915714
> 
> View attachment 3915715


Love your decorations. Happy holidays to you and your loved ones.


----------



## etoile de mer

Many thanks for the likes, everyone! 



prepster said:


> Beautiful!  Happy Holidays to you too!



Hello *prepster*, and thank you! 



cremel said:


> How cute etoile!! Thank you for sharing! You too have a great holiday season! [emoji173]️️



So glad you enjoyed the pics, *cremel*! I imagine your little ones are enjoying the holidays  and keeping you very busy!



Maedi said:


> Love your decorations. Happy holidays to you and your loved ones.



So nice to see you, *Maedi *, sending many thanks!


----------



## etoile de mer

Posting this for fans of Dickens. I'm part way through, and am enjoying it so much! It's full of wonderful characters and details, very fun.


----------



## prepster

etoile de mer said:


> Posting this for fans of Dickens. I'm part way through, and am enjoying it so much! It's full of wonderful characters and details, very fun.
> 
> View attachment 3916130
> 
> 
> View attachment 3916131



Thanks!  I'm always looking for good books!


----------



## cremel

etoile de mer said:


> Many thanks for the likes, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello *prepster*, and thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you enjoyed the pics, *cremel*! I imagine your little ones are enjoying the holidays  and keeping you very busy!
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to see you, *Maedi *, sending many thanks!



Yes dear etoile! We are in Paris and soon will drive down to the south to meet the kids’ grand parents, uncles, aunties, and lots of cousins.  It’s busy for sure for us. I am way behind on the gift wrapping. Need to get going before 12/30. The whole extended family is doing a Christmas gathering on 12/30, New Year’s Eve on 12/31, and New Year’s Day dinner too. It sounds exhausting frankly. [emoji3]we had to set 12/30 as our Christmas gift exchange because of availability of every family member.

And [emoji320][emoji320]not to mention I still need to drop by my husband’s H home store! Probably need to ask in laws to ship the H boxes back to US. No way I will be able to pack all the gifts plus H boxes. 

You have a great holiday season! Happy new year! ️[emoji322]


----------



## etoile de mer

cremel said:


> Yes dear etoile! We are in Paris and soon will drive down to the south to meet the kids’ grand parents, uncles, aunties, and lots of cousins.  It’s busy for sure for us. I am way behind on the gift wrapping. Need to get going before 12/30. The whole extended family is doing a Christmas gathering on 12/30, New Year’s Eve on 12/31, and New Year’s Day dinner too. It sounds exhausting frankly. [emoji3]we had to set 12/30 as our Christmas gift exchange because of availability of every family member.
> 
> And [emoji320][emoji320]not to mention I still need to drop by my husband’s H home store! Probably need to ask in laws to ship the H boxes back to US. No way I will be able to pack all the gifts plus H boxes.
> 
> You have a great holiday season! Happy new year! ️[emoji322]



Dear *cremel*, I imagine Paris is beautiful this time of year! I've never visited at Christmas. It certainly sounds like you are fully scheduled, plus you had a long journey there from the west coast!  I hope all your preparations and visiting goes smoothly, and that you'll have a bit of time for relaxing, too. Maybe you can slip away for a quick spa treatment, and I suggest that you fortify yourself with dark chocolate!  Sending wishes for happy holidays, and a happy new year to you, as well.


----------



## cremel

Yes I am very much enjoying Paris despite of all the work to look after my darling little ones.  They behaved extremely well for the long flight.  

Honestly I am hoping one nice dinner once we arrive in the south.  We might ask in laws to watch the kids for one night and we sneak out for a nice dinner. I am dying to have a refined dining experience rather than devour anything that’s available in ten minutes.  I miss all the good food, escargot, mussels, grilled fine cheese, casslout,beef bourguignon, Niçoise salad, even onion soup and ratatouille!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

cremel said:


> Yes I am very much enjoying Paris despite of all the work to look after my darling little ones.  They behaved extremely well for the long flight.
> 
> Honestly I am hoping one nice dinner once we arrive in the south.  We might ask in laws to watch the kids for one night and we sneak out for a nice dinner. I am dying to have a refined dining experience rather than devour anything that’s available in ten minutes.  I miss all the good food, escargot, mussels, grilled fine cheese, casslout,beef bourguignon, Niçoise salad, even onion soup and ratatouille!!!


Mmmmmm...that last sentence made my tummy growl!  So glad you made it over safe and sound and am staring wistfully off into the light, thinking about that magical city you're in...


----------



## etoile de mer

prepster said:


> Thanks!  I'm always looking for good books!



I just finished it yesterday and enjoyed it so much! Although a novel, it had me wishing all the details were true.  It's now happily nestled with all my favorite, holiday stories.


----------



## prepster

etoile de mer said:


> I just finished it yesterday and enjoyed it so much! Although a novel, it had me wishing all the details were true.  It's now happily nestled with all my favorite, holiday stories.


 
Just ordered it for my Kindle!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy and healthy new year, everyone


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> Happy and healthy new year, everyone


You too MB! And all!


----------



## werner

Hoping everyone has a healthy and joyous 2018


----------



## etoile de mer

Tulips to welcome the new year, with our confused maple in the background! It's reliably bright red on the first of January. Wishing everyone peace and joy in the new year!


----------



## chaneljewel

etoile de mer said:


> Tulips to welcome the new year, with our confused maple in the background! It's reliably bright red on the first of January. Wishing everyone peace and joy in the new year!
> 
> View attachment 3921878


Love tulips!  Such a happy, elegant flower!!   Happy New Year all!!


----------



## etoile de mer

chaneljewel said:


> Love tulips!  Such a happy, elegant flower!!   Happy New Year all!!



A favorite of mine, too, along with lilies, both are so cheerful!  I usually buy one or the other. I love the fragrance of lilies, and tulips have that delicate scent of spring. And they both always seem like a bargain, as they last so long!


----------



## Maedi

etoile de mer said:


> Tulips to welcome the new year, with our confused maple in the background! It's reliably bright red on the first of January. Wishing everyone peace and joy in the new year!
> 
> View attachment 3921878


Best wishes for a happy, healthy new year and the yellow tulips are lovely.


----------



## etoile de mer

Maedi said:


> Best wishes for a happy, healthy new year and the yellow tulips are lovely.



Hi Maedi, sending many happy new year wishes to you, too!


----------



## Maedi

etoile de mer said:


> Hi Maedi, sending many happy new year wishes to you, too!


Thank you so much


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hope everyone is staying warm!  I'm listening to Igor Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring_ now, which is guaranteed to heat things up,


----------



## cremel

Lots of warm wishes here!!! Wish everyone a very happy and prosperous 2018![emoji323][emoji322][emoji162]


----------



## etoile de mer

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hope everyone is staying warm!  I'm listening to Igor Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring_ now, which is guaranteed to heat things up,



Stay warm and snug, *Madam B*!


----------



## chicinthecity777

I thought our weather has turned cold until I looked at the temperatures in N. America! Wish you all keep warm and the cold weather come to an end soon!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I thought our weather has turned cold until I looked at the temperatures in N. America! Wish you all keep warm and the cold weather come to an end soon!



Hi *xiangxiang*, I think the areas that have been so cold are finally starting to have a big thaw! My family and friends were not enjoying the extreme cold!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *xiangxiang*, I think the areas that have been so cold are finally starting to have a big thaw! My family and friends were not enjoying the extreme cold!


So I heard! I am glad it has started to warm up. when you hear it was snowing in Florida then you know it wasn't right! 

We are having a bit of cold spell but nothing below zero in Celsius.


----------



## etoile de mer

What programs has everyone been enjoying? We’ve recently had fun with the following:

*The Durrells in Corfu* - season 2 via iTunes - Set in the 1930s. Love this endearing, funny, and quirky family, and the beautiful setting!

*The Crown* - season 2 via streaming Netflix - Enjoyed quite a lot, although not as keen on the Kennedy episode.

*Arrested Development* - via streaming Netflix - We’ve been re-watching the original series, so funny! If you’ve never seen it, start at the beginning, and try 5-6 episodes before deciding if it’s for you. Takes a bit for these wacky characters  to be fully fleshed out!

*Jeeves and Wooster* - via Netflix discs - based on P. G. Wodehouse stories, and set in late 1920s UK. We’ve only watched one episode, but funny so far.

*Father Brown* - via streaming Netflix - Mysteries set in 1950s, English countryside. Fun, lighthearted, we enjoy the characters and setting.

And season 2 of *Victoria* will be available for us mid January (via iTunes), looking forward to watching!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> So I heard! I am glad it has started to warm up. when you hear it was snowing in Florida then you know it wasn't right!
> 
> We are having a bit of cold spell but nothing below zero in Celsius.



Bit of cold is kind of nice, we've had a some, too, although warming up again, now. I enjoy being able to pull out more cashmere when it's chilly...miss having more distinct seasons!


----------



## chicinthecity777

@etoile de mer I have not seen anything you have listed! 
We are watching new season (season 6) of *Spiral*, the French cop show. It's been very good! 
We are also watching *Legends *with Sean Bean in it. Created by the same people who created Homeland. 
And the new and the last season of the French/British series *The Tunnel*. 
Some of the comedies you listed sounds interesting. I will see if I can find it.


----------



## Maedi

xiangxiang0731 said:


> @etoile de mer I have not seen anything you have listed!
> We are watching new season (season 6) of *Spiral*, the French cop show. It's been very good!
> We are also watching *Legends *with Sean Bean in it. Created by the same people who created Homeland.
> And the new and the last season of the French/British series *The Tunnel*.
> Some of the comedies you listed sounds interesting. I will see if I can find it.



I saw a few of The Tunnel episodes on PBS and found they really drew me in. Very suspenseful. The British dramas are great. Shetland, DCI Banks...


----------



## chicinthecity777

Maedi said:


> I saw a few of The Tunnel episodes on PBS and found they really drew me in. Very suspenseful. The British dramas are great. Shetland, DCI Banks...


It is very brooding isn't it? But not overly so and still keeps the pace. The characters are very well developed. And has some beautiful shots of the areas around the tunnel in both countries. We are sad that we finished watching all episodes of it. No more ...


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> @etoile de mer I have not seen anything you have listed!
> We are watching new season (season 6) of *Spiral*, the French cop show. It's been very good!
> We are also watching *Legends *with Sean Bean in it. Created by the same people who created Homeland.
> And the new and the last season of the French/British series *The Tunnel*.
> Some of the comedies you listed sounds interesting. I will see if I can find it.



Hi *xiangxiang,* thanks for the suggestions!  I'm now remembering you mentioned *Spiral* in the past, and must look up the others, too! I think you have cable (or equivalent) and we don't, so seems we sometimes have different options. Of the ones I mentioned, I love *The Durrells *the most. We just watched the second episode of *Jeeves and Wooster* last night, hmm...was a bit dumb! But will give it a few more tries, love the jazz age, theme music, graphics and costumes. We started watching the 1966 surfer movie last night, too, called *Endless Summer*...so dated, and a bit dorky, but that's part of what makes it fun!


----------



## etoile de mer

Maedi said:


> I saw a few of The Tunnel episodes on PBS and found they really drew me in. Very suspenseful. The British dramas are great. Shetland, DCI Banks...





xiangxiang0731 said:


> It is very brooding isn't it? But not overly so and still keeps the pace. The characters are very well developed. And has some beautiful shots of the areas around the tunnel in both countries. We are sad that we finished watching all episodes of it. No more ...



Sounds good! We like so much of the British programming, we tend to seek it out. Sorry you've finished it, *xiangxiang*, hate when we've run through all episodes of something we love!  you know I look for opportunities to use this adorable emoji, love the hair tousling!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *xiangxiang,* thanks for the suggestions!  I'm now remembering you mentioned *Spiral* in the past, and must look up the others, too! I think you have cable (or equivalent) and we don't, so seems we sometimes have different options. Of the ones I mentioned, I love *The Durrells *the most. We just watched the second episode of *Jeeves and Wooster* last night, hmm...was a bit dumb! But will give it a few more tries, love the jazz age, theme music, graphics and costumes. We started watching the 1966 surfer movie last night, too, called *Endless Summer*...so dated, and a bit dorky, but that's part of what makes it fun!


We have Sky here so they have a TV box-set library. They put programmes in the library regularly and we download them. Some of them are on live TV and we record them to our box and watch them in one go or later. I will let you know if I find any of those shows you mentioned.


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Sounds good! We like so much of the British programming, we tend to seek it out. Sorry you've finished it, *xiangxiang*, hate when we've run through all episodes of something we love!  you know I look for opportunities to use this adorable emoji, love the hair tousling!


You know I didn't even remember this emoji! It's so cute! 
We spent some quality time with Harry over Christmas. He just loves the beach and the sea. He ran into the sea no problems and I was a bit scared of that though so I always called him back when I thought he might have gone a bit too far in. In-laws previous retriever was very scared of water the first time when they took him to the seaside so he was never brought to the seaside again.


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> What programs has everyone been enjoying? We’ve recently had fun with the following:
> 
> *The Durrells in Corfu* - season 2 via iTunes - Set in the 1930s. Love this endearing, funny, and quirky family, and the beautiful setting!
> 
> *The Crown* - season 2 via streaming Netflix - Enjoyed quite a lot, although not as keen on the Kennedy episode.
> 
> *Arrested Development* - via streaming Netflix - We’ve been re-watching the original series, so funny! If you’ve never seen it, start at the beginning, and try 5-6 episodes before deciding if it’s for you. Takes a bit for these wacky characters  to be fully fleshed out!
> 
> *Jeeves and Wooster* - via Netflix discs - based on P. G. Wodehouse stories, and set in late 1920s UK. We’ve only watched one episode, but funny so far.
> 
> *Father Brown* - via streaming Netflix - Mysteries set in 1950s, English countryside. Fun, lighthearted, we enjoy the characters and setting.
> 
> And season 2 of *Victoria* will be available for us mid January (via iTunes), looking forward to watching!


Ok. Of all the shows you mentioned, I can only get Father Brown. It's been 6 seasons and I am surprised we never watched it. Just downloaded 1st episode of the season 6 for a trial viewing. 
Some episodes of Victoria are available but not all and not in sequence. Weird!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Is anyone watching “The Good Doctor”?  It’s a very interesting show.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I’m finishing up Season 1 of The Crown and I love it!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> We have Sky here so they have a TV box-set library. They put programmes in the library regularly and we download them. Some of them are on live TV and we record them to our box and watch them in one go or later. I will let you know if I find any of those shows you mentioned.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ok. Of all the shows you mentioned, I can only get Father Brown. It's been 6 seasons and I am surprised we never watched it. Just downloaded 1st episode of the season 6 for a trial viewing.
> Some episodes of Victoria are available but not all and not in sequence. Weird!



We get programs via Netflix and iTunes, and have access to Amazon Prime, but rarely use that. Too bad you could only find Father Brown, and the odd assortment of Victoria! Regarding Father Brown, he's a bit of a mysterious sleuth. We're part way into season 3, and have been told very little of his history. He's a bit quirky, but doesn't seem to have the angst and/or baggage so many of the fictional sleuths often have. At first it bugged me a bit, knowing so little about him, but he's grown on me now. It's very light mystery, all very neat and tidy!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You know I didn't even remember this emoji! It's so cute!
> We spent some quality time with Harry over Christmas. He just loves the beach and the sea. He ran into the sea no problems and I was a bit scared of that though so I always called him back when I thought he might have gone a bit too far in. In-laws previous retriever was very scared of water the first time when they took him to the seaside so he was never brought to the seaside again.



I know, the console emoji is just so darling! 

Regarding Harry, what a lucky boy! And so fun to have had quality time with your angel. Our golden Molly loved the ocean, too. Like you, it scared me when she was out a bit! Our surf can be pretty rough, and I worried she'd be pulled out too far! So being a worry-wart Mum , I'd only let her have so much fun, before we'd call her in. She absolutely loved digging in the sand, too!


----------



## etoile de mer

Madam Bijoux said:


> Is anyone watching “The Good Doctor”?  It’s a very interesting show.



*Madam B*, I'd not heard of it, thanks so much for mentioning it. I just read a bit about it, and it does sound really intriguing.



etoupebirkin said:


> I’m finishing up Season 1 of The Crown and I love it!



Lucky you, now you have season 2 to watch, as well!


----------



## werner

Madam Bijoux said:


> Is anyone watching “The Good Doctor”?  It’s a very interesting show.


Yes, Madam B, am watching "The Good Doctor"....casting is good and cases are interesting. Season One is on Hulu for those that might want to catch up.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> Is anyone watching “The Good Doctor”?  It’s a very interesting show.


MB, we downloaded the pilot of the show and watched it a few week back. Unfortunately my SO was not very keen. We find the concept is indeed very interesting but SO is squeamish with medical details. What can I say? I am a braver man than him! Lol!


----------



## cilantro

etoile de mer said:


> What programs has everyone been enjoying? We’ve recently had fun with the following:
> 
> *The Durrells in Corfu* - season 2 via iTunes - Set in the 1930s. Love this endearing, funny, and quirky family, and the beautiful setting!
> 
> *The Crown* - season 2 via streaming Netflix - Enjoyed quite a lot, although not as keen on the Kennedy episode.
> 
> *Arrested Development* - via streaming Netflix - We’ve been re-watching the original series, so funny! If you’ve never seen it, start at the beginning, and try 5-6 episodes before deciding if it’s for you. Takes a bit for these wacky characters  to be fully fleshed out!
> 
> *Jeeves and Wooster* - via Netflix discs - based on P. G. Wodehouse stories, and set in late 1920s UK. We’ve only watched one episode, but funny so far.
> 
> *Father Brown* - via streaming Netflix - Mysteries set in 1950s, English countryside. Fun, lighthearted, we enjoy the characters and setting.
> 
> And season 2 of *Victoria* will be available for us mid January (via iTunes), looking forward to watching!


Love AD. It’s still one of my favorites. Cracks me up every time!


----------



## etoile de mer

cilantro said:


> Love AD. It’s still one of my favorites. Cracks me up every time!



Hi *cilantro*,  we hadn't watched Arrested Development in years, and recently started the series again from the beginning. It's just so silly, and funny!  After watching the first few, I thought maybe our tastes had changed, and then remembered it took a few more episodes to get up to snuff. Still so funny years later!

The others comedies we've recently enjoyed are *The Good Place*, and *Episodes*. Love all the characters in The Good Place, and Episodes is such a funny spoof on Hollywood!


----------



## cilantro

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *cilantro*,  we hadn't watched Arrested Development in years, and recently started the series again from the beginning. It's just so silly, and funny!  After watching the first few, I thought maybe our tastes had changed, and then remembered it took a few more episodes to get up to snuff. Still so funny years later!
> 
> The others comedies we've recently enjoyed are *The Good Place*, and *Episodes*. Love all the characters in The Good Place, and Episodes is such a funny spoof on Hollywood!


Hello etoile!
I know right. It’s only when we start re-watching again and only then we will remember how much we loved it and still love it. Such an oldie but goodie. Yes, The Good Place and Episodes are so funny!


----------



## Maedi

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It is very brooding isn't it? But not overly so and still keeps the pace. The characters are very well developed. And has some beautiful shots of the areas around the tunnel in both countries. We are sad that we finished watching all episodes of it. No more ...


Yes, you describe it perfectly. I also enjoyed the fact that parts were in English and French. It is a stimulating show.


----------



## etoile de mer

cilantro said:


> Hello etoile!
> I know right. It’s only when we start re-watching again and only then we will remember how much we loved it and still love it. Such an oldie but goodie. Yes, The Good Place and Episodes are so funny!



Hi *cilantro,* We seem to share the same sense of humor!  You’d probably also like, “Bored to Death”, which we thought was very funny, although in some places veers towards “Curb Your Enthusiasm” territory, in that we’d be thinking, “oh geez,   we shouldn’t be laughing”!


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> @etoile de mer I have not seen anything you have listed!
> We are watching new season (season 6) of *Spiral*, the French cop show. It's been very good!
> We are also watching *Legends *with Sean Bean in it. Created by the same people who created Homeland.
> And the new and the last season of the French/British series *The Tunnel*.
> Some of the comedies you listed sounds interesting. I will see if I can find it.


I really liked *The Tunnel.*  I didn't know there would be a season three.  The characters are very interesting and I like the bilingual aspect of it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> I really liked *The Tunnel.*  I didn't know there would be a season three.  The characters are very interesting and I like the bilingual aspect of it.


It's only just aired. And it's only a mini series with only 6 episodes in it.  it went so quickly as we downloaded all of them and binge-watched.


----------



## etoile de mer

Hello all , I hope everyone is having a nice weekend! Here's a pic of my latest attempt at making a creamy, not too sweet, coconut milk "ice cream".  I’ve been on a mission to create a recipe we love, this one is mocha chip. Getting close, recipe needs a bit more tweaking, but pretty good!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Hello all , I hope everyone is having a nice weekend! Here's a pic of my latest attempt at making a creamy, not too sweet, coconut milk "ice cream".  I’ve been on a mission to create a recipe we love, this one is mocha chip. Getting close, recipe needs a bit more tweaking, but pretty good!
> 
> View attachment 3933647


This looks delicious! Are you using coconut milk because of lactose intolerance or because you just want to try it? I have also started to use coconut milk instead of the normal soya milk I use.


----------



## lulilu

Is anyone watching Victoria?  A new season starts tonight.  Also, tonight an interview with Queen Elizabeth is being aired on the Smithsonian Channel and BBC called Coronation.  I have my tv set to record both.  I think I am going to rewatch Season 1 of Victoria as I am not sure I saw the whole season.


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> Is anyone watching Victoria?  A new season starts tonight.  Also, tonight an interview with Queen Elizabeth is being aired on the Smithsonian Channel and BBC called Coronation.  I have my tv set to record both.  I think I am going to rewatch Season 1 of Victoria as I am not sure I saw the whole season.


Going to a concert so I will be TiVoing season 2. I will go schedule the Coronation interview.   They aired all last season of Victoria the past few weeks


----------



## lulilu

I can watch Victoria via my Amazon subscription.


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> I can watch Victoria via my Amazon subscription.


Right!   I have that too and completely forgot about that!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This looks delicious! Are you using coconut milk because of lactose intolerance or because you just want to try it? I have also started to use coconut milk instead of the normal soya milk I use.



Hi *xiangxiang*,  it does look a bit better than it tastes!  Bit too much coffee in that batch. I thought it would be fun to work on a recipe we can make at home, as we like the lighter quality of non-dairy frozen treats, but find the pre-made ones to be too sweet! I do fine with cultured dairy (yogurt, cheese, kefir, etc…), but less well with other dairy, not sure why. Culturing is said to make dairy easier for sensitive souls!


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> Is anyone watching Victoria?  A new season starts tonight.  Also, tonight an interview with Queen Elizabeth is being aired on the Smithsonian Channel and BBC called Coronation.  I have my tv set to record both.  I think I am going to rewatch Season 1 of Victoria as I am not sure I saw the whole season.


We recorded the Coronation program because we are watching something else at the same time. Saw some trailer of it, the crown looks incredible with the jewels!


----------



## etoile de mer

I'm also looking forward to seeing season 2 of Victoria!  We watch the series via iTunes, and I think the first episode will be available for us tomorrow. Regarding "Coronation", I hadn't heard of the interview with the Queen until now. Hoping we can watch, will need to search a bit!


----------



## Love Of My Life

lulilu said:


> Is anyone watching Victoria?  A new season starts tonight.  Also, tonight an interview with Queen Elizabeth is being aired on the Smithsonian Channel and BBC called Coronation.  I have my tv set to record both.  I think I am going to rewatch Season 1 of Victoria as I am not sure I saw the whole season.



Can't wait for tonight to watch  Victoria


----------



## Maedi

etoile de mer said:


> Hello all , I hope everyone is having a nice weekend! Here's a pic of my latest attempt at making a creamy, not too sweet, coconut milk "ice cream".  I’ve been on a mission to create a recipe we love, this one is mocha chip. Getting close, recipe needs a bit more tweaking, but pretty good!
> 
> View attachment 3933647


Yum, that looks delicious.


----------



## gracekelly

etoile de mer said:


> Hello all , I hope everyone is having a nice weekend! Here's a pic of my latest attempt at making a creamy, not too sweet, coconut milk "ice cream".  I’ve been on a mission to create a recipe we love, this one is mocha chip. Getting close, recipe needs a bit more tweaking, but pretty good!
> 
> View attachment 3933647


This looks incredibly yummy, but what do you do with people like me who detests coconut?  Can you taste it and smell it?


----------



## etoile de mer

gracekelly said:


> This looks incredibly yummy, but what do you do with people like me who detests coconut?  Can you taste it and smell it?



Hi *gracekelly,*  we love and use all forms of coconut so frequently, I think I may be immune to its smell and taste a bit, so I may be the worst person to ask! Having said that, I do think the coconut flavor must be overpowered a bit by this recipe. This was my third attempt (other two were too icy) and my first try using a cooked custard base with egg yolks. The egg yolks, cocoa, coffee, and dark chocolate chips likely mute the coconut a bit. But for about a pint, this does use a lot of coconut - 1 can coconut milk, plus the equivalent amount of coconut cream (just the solids from canned coconut milk). I felt like this batch tasted too strongly of coffee, and I tasted a bit too much egg, so still needs some tweaking! I'm quite sure I didn't answer your question!  Are you sure you dislike coconut, it's so good!  Does seem to be one of those things that divides the masses!


----------



## gracekelly

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *gracekelly,*  we love and use all forms of coconut so frequently, I think I may be immune to its smell and taste a bit, so I may be the worst person to ask! Having said that, I do think the coconut flavor must be overpowered a bit by this recipe. This was my third attempt (other two were too icy) and my first try using a cooked custard base with egg yolks. The egg yolks, cocoa, coffee, and dark chocolate chips likely mute the coconut a bit. But for about a pint, this does use a lot of coconut - 1 can coconut milk, plus the equivalent amount of coconut cream (just the solids from canned coconut milk). I felt like this batch tasted too strongly of coffee, and I tasted a bit too much egg, so still needs some tweaking! I'm quite sure I didn't answer your question!  Are you sure you dislike coconut, it's so good!  Does seem to be one of those things that divides the masses!


Here is the weird thing.  There is a curried chicken salad with apples and fresh coconut that I love at a local grocery take away counter.  I can't explain that at all.  I can sniff out coconut in any baked good  or cookie and I just can't abide it!  I like many Thai dishes and i am sure that they are made with coconut milk.  Perhaps it is the semi-synthetic stuff that turns me off?


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> Here is the weird thing.  There is a curried chicken salad with apples and fresh coconut that I love at a local grocery take away counter.  I can't explain that at all.  I can sniff out coconut in any baked good  or cookie and I just can't abide it!  I like many Thai dishes and i am sure that they are made with coconut milk.  Perhaps it is the semi-synthetic stuff that turns me off?


You see that's why I am the ideal audience of this recipe because I LOVE coconut taste!  I also like coconut flakes as you can imagine. 
Soya product is still the most established dairy alternative here and there is soya ice ream available. I have also tried almond milk but the forula formula is quite thin. There is also oat milk which I haven't tried. I find myself the older I get, the less tolerant of cow's milk I am.


----------



## prepster

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *gracekelly,*  we love and use all forms of coconut so frequently, I think I may be immune to its smell and taste a bit, so I may be the worst person to ask! Having said that, I do think the coconut flavor must be overpowered a bit by this recipe. This was my third attempt (other two were too icy) and my first try using a cooked custard base with egg yolks. The egg yolks, cocoa, coffee, and dark chocolate chips likely mute the coconut a bit. But for about a pint, this does use a lot of coconut - 1 can coconut milk, plus the equivalent amount of coconut cream (just the solids from canned coconut milk). I felt like this batch tasted too strongly of coffee, and I tasted a bit too much egg, so still needs some tweaking! I'm quite sure I didn't answer your question!  Are you sure you dislike coconut, it's so good!  Does seem to be one of those things that divides the masses!



How funny and true.  DH is very “Meh,” about coconut and I think it’s nature’s perfect food.  What doesn’t taste better with coconut?  Lol!  When I’m in Hawaii, for breakfast I often have a scoop of the “homemade” coconut ice cream from the little shop in the Hilton village.  I probably eat my weight in coconut ice cream when I’m there.  I’m so impressed that you’re bravely experimenting with recipes. 

Jenni’s is a boutique brand I love, and I believe they use cream cheese or some such thing to avoid ice crystals.  My homemade ice cream never seems to have the right texture.


----------



## chicinthecity777

prepster said:


> How funny and true.  DH is very “Meh,” about coconut and I think it’s nature’s perfect food.  What doesn’t taste better with coconut?  Lol!  When I’m in Hawaii, for breakfast I often have a scoop of the “homemade” coconut ice cream from the little shop in the Hilton village.  I probably eat my weight in coconut ice cream when I’m there.  I’m so impressed that you’re bravely experimenting with recipes.
> 
> Jenni’s is a boutique brand I love, and I believe they use cream cheese or some such thing to avoid ice crystals.  My homemade ice cream never seems to have the right texture.


Lucky you! I would love to be able to buy coconut ice-cream every day! unfortunately we only have the dairy and soya versions at the moment. I will experiment with making coconut ice cream when it comes to summer.


----------



## prepster

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Lucky you! I would love to be able to buy coconut ice-cream every day! unfortunately we only have the dairy and soya versions at the moment. I will experiment with making coconut ice cream when it comes to summer.



Lol!  I'd be in trouble if I had access to coconut ice cream every day.  I had to laugh this morning about discussion on a thread about being sophisticated, as I sit here having a blueberry Pop Tart for breakfast.   Probably not the breakfast of a sophisticated woman.    We normally try to eat healthy things but my nephew was here this weekend and my housekeeper always buys these when he comes.  No wonder kids that eat this stuff are so hyper.  Between this and the caffeine in my coffee I'm going to be zooming.  That is until my blood sugar crashes.


----------



## katekluet

prepster said:


> How funny and true.  DH is very “Meh,” about coconut and I think it’s nature’s perfect food.  What doesn’t taste better with coconut?  Lol!  When I’m in Hawaii, for breakfast I often have a scoop of the “homemade” coconut ice cream from the little shop in the Hilton village.  I probably eat my weight in coconut ice cream when I’m there.  I’m so impressed that you’re bravely experimenting with recipes.
> 
> Jenni’s is a boutique brand I love, and I believe they use cream cheese or some such thing to avoid ice crystals.  My homemade ice cream never seems to have the right texture.


Jeni s ice cream IS great! And she has a cookbook so you could make it at home, the recipes work well


----------



## prepster

katekluet said:


> Jeni s ice cream IS great! And she has a cookbook so you could make it at home, the recipes work well



 Thanks for the recommendation!  I went to the website and ordered the cookbook for me and some ice cream pints for a friend.


----------



## chicinthecity777

prepster said:


> Lol!  I'd be in trouble if I had access to coconut ice cream every day.  I had to laugh this morning about discussion on a thread about being sophisticated, as I sit here having a blueberry Pop Tart for breakfast.   Probably not the breakfast of a sophisticated woman.    We normally try to eat healthy things but my nephew was here this weekend and my housekeeper always buys these when he comes.  No wonder kids that eat this stuff are so hyper.  Between this and the caffeine in my coffee I'm going to be zooming.  That is until my blood sugar crashes.


Ha! That's why I said I wish I could buy coconut ice cream every day, not I could eat it every day. Lol! Generally speaking I don't have a sweet tooth and don't crave ice cream in the winter. But the idea of coconut ice cream is so good and I am sure I would enjoy it in hotter days or some odd days. The option would be lovely!


----------



## lulilu

My local mall has a gelato place that serves coconut gelato.  yum.


----------



## etoile de mer

gracekelly said:


> Here is the weird thing.  There is a curried chicken salad with apples and fresh coconut that I love at a local grocery take away counter.  I can't explain that at all.  I can sniff out coconut in any baked good  or cookie and I just can't abide it!  I like many Thai dishes and i am sure that they are made with coconut milk.  Perhaps it is the semi-synthetic stuff that turns me off?



*gracekelly,* I was going to ask if you like Thai food, my favorite is the classic, chicken coconut soup, so good! I think you’re on to something regarding the artificial flavoring, and or adulterated coconut! My mother was allergic to coconut, so we never had it growing up. And the only time I experienced it was as the gloppy, strangely textured, and overly sweet innards of chocolates.  I had that once, assumed I hated coconut, and avoided it for years! It wasn’t until my early 20s that I had the real thing, and realized I loved it!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You see that's why I am the ideal audience of this recipe because I LOVE coconut taste!  I also like coconut flakes as you can imagine.
> Soya product is still the most established dairy alternative here and there is soya ice ream available. I have also tried almond milk but the forula formula is quite thin. There is also oat milk which I haven't tried. I find myself the older I get, the less tolerant of cow's milk I am.



*xiangxiang,* I may have mentioned this before, but I make nut milk once or twice a week. It’s so much better than the boxed variety! And you can control the thickness by the quantity of nuts you use. It’s also so delicious made with a mix of a few types of nuts, which is what I do.

Regarding the sensitivity, I find the same. But, as I really prefer the nut milk, I don’t mind. However, I would be distressed if I couldn’t have my yogurt, kefir, etc...! I also find I’m more sensitive to artificial fragrance. Not sure if things are just more strongly scented now, or if I’m just more sensitive, but I have to avoid as much as possible!


----------



## etoile de mer

prepster said:


> How funny and true.  DH is very “Meh,” about coconut and I think it’s nature’s perfect food.  What doesn’t taste better with coconut?  Lol!  When I’m in Hawaii, for breakfast I often have a scoop of the “homemade” coconut ice cream from the little shop in the Hilton village.  I probably eat my weight in coconut ice cream when I’m there.  I’m so impressed that you’re bravely experimenting with recipes.
> 
> Jenni’s is a boutique brand I love, and I believe they use cream cheese or some such thing to avoid ice crystals.  My homemade ice cream never seems to have the right texture.



*prepster,* just the mention of Hawaii had me daydreaming, love it there so much!    The egg yolks/custard preparation seems the best solution to avoiding ice crystals. First try I used rice syrup, second try I used vodka, neither were winners. Liquid type sugar is supposed to keep it pliable, and alcohol is supposed to keep it from fully freezing. I can tell you both of those recipes required an ice pick to serve!  Plus I really dislike the taste of alcohol, and as it’s not cooked into the base, the flavor was very apparent (despite what the recipe said). We’ve had our ice cream maker many years, languishing in the back of a cabinet. Like you, I had trouble getting dairy recipes to come out right, so had given up. Just kind of got inspired to give this non-dairy variety a whirl around the holidays, and then got doggedly determined to make it work! I really do find it fun to experiment in the kitchen, but more so when we love the results!


----------



## etoile de mer

For fellow coconut lovers (and to entice others who are on the fence), here's a photo of my favorite coconut items. Bottom right is made by Mother Nature.  The others are coconut oil in solid and liquid forms, canned coconut milk, and coconut water. I find quality makes a big difference in flavor, so I buy the best available. I especially like this brand of coconut milk, as it has no thickeners.



Lots of local grocers seem to sell these young coconuts, now. If you ask, they’ll often be willing to cut off the hard shell on the top to expose the coconut meat. Cutting a hole in that exposes the fresh coconut water, so good! And as these are younger coconuts, the meat is softer, so it's easy to scoop out to eat, or use in recipes.


----------



## etoile de mer

The creator of the series "The Crown" was interviewed on NRPs Fresh Air. I missed the airing earlier today, but look forward to listening to the podcast.  For those interested, here’s a link:


----------



## gracekelly

etoile de mer said:


> *gracekelly,* I was going to ask if you like Thai food, my favorite is the classic, chicken coconut soup, so good! I think you’re on to something regarding the artificial flavoring, and or adulterated coconut! My mother was allergic to coconut, so we never had it growing up. And the only time I experienced it was as the gloppy, strangely textured, and overly sweet innards of chocolates.  I had that once, assumed I hated coconut, and avoided it for years! It wasn’t until my early 20s that I had the real thing, and realized I loved it!


I do like Thai food and Thai iced tea!  Yes the stuff they put inside chocolates is awful!  I think I must be a coconut purist lol!  As soon as the food chemist get  hold of a flavor it is ruined,  I never thought I liked mint either until I was growing it and discovered that fresh mint is nothing like the created flavor of mint.   I can go farther back and actually  think the very  first time I realized that something was up with mint was when we had a dinner many years ago (decades!) at the original Spago on Sunset.  Puck made a grilled fresh tuna with fresh mint sauce and it was wonderful.  Funny how you never forget certain things even when so much time has passed.


----------



## chaneljewel

Love coconut.   Seems to be one of those foods that you like or don’t.  I’m not a fan of the artificial coconut flavoring as it’s just not the same taste.
I’ve enjoyed the series The Crown so much and can’t wait to watch the next season.


----------



## etoile de mer

hotshot said:


> Can't wait for tonight to watch  Victoria



Did you watch the first episode of season 2 of Victoria, *hotshot*? We really enjoyed it!  The series is filmed so beautifully! I hope they'll do more seasons!


----------



## etoile de mer

chaneljewel said:


> Love coconut.   Seems to be one of those foods that you like or don’t.  I’m not a fan of the artificial coconut flavoring as it’s just not the same taste.
> I’ve enjoyed the series The Crown so much and can’t wait to watch the next season.



Hi* chaneljewel,* we enjoyed both seasons of The Crown, and am sad we've already finished season 2! If you haven't listened, the interview I posted above is interesting. I didn't realize the creator of The Crown also did the movie The Queen. The interview made me want to watch the movie again!


----------



## etoile de mer

gracekelly said:


> I do like Thai food and Thai iced tea!  Yes the stuff they put inside chocolates is awful!  I think I must be a coconut purist lol!  As soon as the food chemist get  hold of a flavor it is ruined,  I never thought I liked mint either until I was growing it and discovered that fresh mint is nothing like the created flavor of mint.   I can go farther back and actually  think the very  first time I realized that something was up with mint was when we had a dinner many years ago (decades!) at the original Spago on Sunset.  Puck made a grilled fresh tuna with fresh mint sauce and it was wonderful.  Funny how you never forget certain things even when so much time has passed.



Yes, why do they need to muck around with things , when the real thing is so much better! Coconut purists unite!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Yes, why do they need to muck around with things , when the real thing is so much better! Coconut purists unite!


The coconut milk I get here is made of real coconut elements and no artificial flavourings. So that's good. Bigger supermarkets also sell coconut water in shell but I have never tried it.


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> The coconut milk I get here is made of real coconut elements and no artificial flavourings. So that's good. Bigger supermarkets also sell coconut water in shell but I have never tried it.



Oh, you must try! It's light, and delicious, when directly from the coconut. And the bottled variety, as shown in my pic, is the same, it's just fresh coconut water that's been bottled, and kept refrigerated. I'm not a fan of it unless it's fresh. Some are reconstituted, taste odd  , and are too sweet!


----------



## etoile de mer

I thought this holiday card from Hermes was fun. I had to use a magnifying lens to find Robert Chavez in the crowd, as instructed!


----------



## prepster

gracekelly said:


> I do like Thai food and Thai iced tea!  Yes the stuff they put inside chocolates is awful!  I think I must be a coconut purist lol!  As soon as the food chemist get  hold of a flavor it is ruined,  I never thought I liked mint either until I was growing it and discovered that fresh mint is nothing like the created flavor of mint.   I can go farther back and actually  think the very  first time I realized that something was up with mint was when we had a dinner many years ago (decades!) at the original Spago on Sunset.  Puck made a grilled fresh tuna with fresh mint sauce and it was wonderful.  Funny how you never forget certain things even when so much time has passed.



That's probably why many kids hate peas, because they only get those horrible mushy canned peas in school. Fresh peas are so good.



etoile de mer said:


> Oh, you must try! It's light, and delicious, when directly from the coconut. And the bottled variety, as shown in my pic, is the same, it's just fresh coconut water that's been bottled, and kept refrigerated. I'm not a fan of it unless it's fresh. Some are reconstituted, taste odd  , and are too sweet!



When my grandparents and their dog visited the Bahamas every year, the kids would climb the coconut palms and throw coconuts down to the dog.  They thought it was uproariously funny when he chewed the end off of the coconut and drank the water.  So I guess dogs like it too.    I give mine coconut oil every day with breakfast.  They are all super shiny!


----------



## scarf1

etoile de mer said:


> I thought this holiday card from Hermes was fun. I had to use a magnifying lens to find Robert Chavez in the crowd, as instructed!
> 
> View attachment 3938488
> 
> View attachment 3938490


I got one of these also- first time to receive a holiday card.


----------



## chaneljewel

etoile de mer said:


> Hi* chaneljewel,* we enjoyed both seasons of The Crown, and am sad we've already finished season 2! If you haven't listened, the interview I posted above is interesting. I didn't realize the creator of The Crown also did the movie The Queen. The interview made me want to watch the movie again!


I haven’t seen The Queen.  Now I must see it!


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> That's probably why many kids hate peas, because they only get those horrible mushy canned peas in school. Fresh peas are so good.
> 
> 
> 
> When my grandparents and their dog visited the Bahamas every year, the kids would climb the coconut palms and throw coconuts down to the dog.  They thought it was uproariously funny when he chewed the end off of the coconut and drank the water.  So I guess dogs like it too.    I give mine coconut oil every day with breakfast.  They are all super shiny!


You are so spot on about peas!  I hated them until I married and discovered fresh ones!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> I thought this holiday card from Hermes was fun. I had to use a magnifying lens to find Robert Chavez in the crowd, as instructed!
> 
> View attachment 3938488
> 
> View attachment 3938490


When I received it in December, I went to find Robert immediately and it took me a few minutes to find him. It was so much fun! I will go and pick up one of this in the lilac CWs tomorrow.


----------



## chicinthecity777

prepster said:


> That's probably why many kids hate peas, because they only get those horrible mushy canned peas in school. Fresh peas are so good.





gracekelly said:


> You are so spot on about peas!  I hated them until I married and discovered fresh ones!


I cannot stand canned peas! I'd rather use frozen ones than canned ones. Not that I eat it very often.


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Oh, you must try! It's light, and delicious, when directly from the coconut. And the bottled variety, as shown in my pic, is the same, it's just fresh coconut water that's been bottled, and kept refrigerated. I'm not a fan of it unless it's fresh. Some are reconstituted, taste odd  , and are too sweet!


I have tried the coconut water from bottles bought from supermarket and coconut shell when I travelled to sea side places they were selling them to tourists. I just haven't tried any shell ones from our supermarket. I do like coconut water but the packaging itself, e.g. the thick shell seems to be such a waste itself in terms of transportation cost etc. Oh well I am sure it taste better in its original format.


----------



## chicinthecity777

We had some really nasty gales the night before and yesterday this was in the headline news:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-berkshire-42730984
The wind was so loud that night and it kept me awake most of the 2nd half of the night! There were a lot of damages to trees, properties, cars etc but this one takes the cake.


----------



## etoile de mer

prepster said:


> That's probably why many kids hate peas, because they only get those horrible mushy canned peas in school. Fresh peas are so good.
> 
> When my grandparents and their dog visited the Bahamas every year, the kids would climb the coconut palms and throw coconuts down to the dog.  They thought it was uproariously funny when he chewed the end off of the coconut and drank the water.  So I guess dogs like it too.    I give mine coconut oil every day with breakfast.  They are all super shiny!



Yes, those canned peas were awful!  We only had them at school, so we called those imposters, "school peas"! I can't believe they tried to foist those on us, no one liked them or ate them! Thankfully we had fresh or frozen at home, which I love.

Regarding your grandparents, and their dog, that's so cute and fun, dogs are so smart!  And lucky dogs, yours are, having coconut oil every day!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> When I received it in December, I went to find Robert immediately and it took me a few minutes to find him. It was so much fun! I will go and pick up one of this in the lilac CWs tomorrow.



I just received my card this week! Their US mailings seem to go out so late. It's always very well into a season when I receive Le Monde or booklets, and sometimes they just never appear! Fun regarding your scarf, that's a beautiful colorway!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> I just received my card this week! Their US mailings seem to go out so late. It's always very well into a season when I receive Le Monde or booklets, and sometimes they just never appear! Fun regarding your scarf, that's a beautiful colorway!


I don't get Le Monde or booklets sometimes also. My SA said something about the cards were sent to UK head office first, then they send them out. That might explain the delay. My overseas SA just sends me e-greetings. But it's not the same...


----------



## prepster

xiangxiang0731 said:


> We had some really nasty gales the night before and yesterday this was in the headline news:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-berkshire-42730984
> The wind was so loud that night and it kept me awake most of the 2nd half of the night! There were a lot of damages to trees, properties, cars etc but this one takes the cake.



That's sad.  Poor guy!  It sounds like he got back to the sanctuary safe and sound though.  I'm glad you survived the wind safe and sound too!  Every once in a while when we have winds like that I hear trees fall and they make the most horrendous cracks and crashes.


----------



## prepster

etoile de mer said:


> Yes, those canned peas were awful!  We only had them at school, so we called those imposters, "school peas"! I can't believe they tried to foist those on us, no one liked them or ate them! Thankfully we had fresh or frozen at home, which I love.
> 
> Regarding your grandparents, and their dog, that's so cute and fun, dogs are so smart!  And lucky dogs, yours are, having coconut oil every day!



Lol!  School peas.  How funny!


----------



## chicinthecity777

prepster said:


> That's sad.  Poor guy!  It sounds like he got back to the sanctuary safe and sound though.  I'm glad you survived the wind safe and sound too!  Every once in a while when we have winds like that I hear trees fall and they make the most horrendous cracks and crashes.


I know right? The poor fella! I am just so relieved that they didn't need to do anything "drastic" to him in the name of "public safety"!


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> We had some really nasty gales the night before and yesterday this was in the headline news:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-berkshire-42730984
> The wind was so loud that night and it kept me awake most of the 2nd half of the night! There were a lot of damages to trees, properties, cars etc but this one takes the cake.


This is very scary!  I hate when this happens because my imagination really runs with it and I have visions of all these downed trees!  A few years ago, two homes in my neighborhood had very tall palm trees fall across the roof and in one, it broke the main beam and them had to move out and reconstruct the middle of the house!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> We had some really nasty gales the night before and yesterday this was in the headline news:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-berkshire-42730984
> The wind was so loud that night and it kept me awake most of the 2nd half of the night! There were a lot of damages to trees, properties, cars etc but this one takes the cake.



High winds like that are so disturbing, certainly hard to sleep through!



xiangxiang0731 said:


> I know right? The poor fella! I am just so relieved that they didn't need to do anything "drastic" to him in the name of "public safety"!



Poor baby, yes, so glad he was found without incident, and is now safe!


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> This is very scary!  I hate when this happens because my imagination really runs with it and I have visions of all these downed trees!  A few years ago, two homes in my neighborhood had very tall palm trees fall across the roof and in one, it broke the main beam and them had to move out and reconstruct the middle of the house!





etoile de mer said:


> High winds like that are so disturbing, certainly hard to sleep through!
> 
> Poor baby, yes, so glad he was found without incident, and is now safe!


It was very scary! The noise was so loud it reminded me of "the war of the worlds" movie! It was lucky that it happened at night, at least people didn't need to be outside as much.


----------



## chicinthecity777

prepster said:


> That's probably why many kids hate peas, because they only get those horrible mushy canned peas in school. Fresh peas are so good.
> 
> 
> 
> When my grandparents and their dog visited the Bahamas every year, the kids would climb the coconut palms and throw coconuts down to the dog.  They thought it was uproariously funny when he chewed the end off of the coconut and drank the water.  So I guess dogs like it too.    I give mine coconut oil every day with breakfast.  They are all super shiny!


prepster, how do you take coconut oil as part of your breakfast? It is very beneficial? Here it's only sold as a hair product.


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> I thought this holiday card from Hermes was fun. I had to use a magnifying lens to find Robert Chavez in the crowd, as instructed!
> 
> View attachment 3938488
> 
> View attachment 3938490


Picked up the lilac CW of this scarf and it's a beauty! Love it so much! My SM said different cards have different figures to find. Yours is the same as the one I got. But there are other figures she has seen.


----------



## Meta

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Picked up the lilac CW of this scarf and it's a beauty! Love it so much! My SM said different cards have different figures to find. Yours is the same as the one I got. But there are other figures she has seen.


Yes, there's one that's Minos and there's one like below.


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have tried the coconut water from bottles bought from supermarket and coconut shell when I travelled to sea side places they were selling them to tourists. I just haven't tried any shell ones from our supermarket. I do like coconut water but the packaging itself, e.g. the thick shell seems to be such a waste itself in terms of transportation cost etc. Oh well I am sure it taste better in its original format.



Yes, it does seem wasteful, doesn't it! We routinely get the bottled instead, as it's fresh, and tastes just as good, but then it's in plastic...so always something I guess!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> prepster, how do you take coconut oil as part of your breakfast? It is very beneficial? Here it's only sold as a hair product.



Jumping in to say, coconut oil can be used just as you use butter. It may sound odd, but we melt it in the pan when making scrambled eggs, and they are so delicious! We also add a bit of chive when scrambling, yum! It's recommended for cooking instead of vegetable oils, which are said to be damaged with heat. Natural grocers there would carry it, I imagine. I'd look for a high quality, organic brand if you'd like to try it.


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Picked up the lilac CW of this scarf and it's a beauty! Love it so much! My SM said different cards have different figures to find. Yours is the same as the one I got. But there are other figures she has seen.



So fun regarding your scarf, that's a perfect colorway for you! I'm remembering you have a some bags in complementary colors. And so interesting regarding the card! 



weN84 said:


> Yes, there's one that's Minos and there's one like below.
> View attachment 3940484



How fun that they created several versions, thanks for sharing!


----------



## prepster

xiangxiang0731 said:


> prepster, how do you take coconut oil as part of your breakfast? It is very beneficial? Here it's only sold as a hair product.



I don’t take coconut oil except as we use it in cooking.  We give it to the dogs just plopped on top of their food.  Here in the U.S. it comes in jars at the grocery, and one can find unrefined or refined, organic and non-organic.  It is a solid here usually.  I say that because when I have bought it for my hair in Bali, or other hot tropical places, it is liquid.  As far as  benefits, I don’t know—one minute they say it is wonderful for everyone and the next they change their mind.    It seems to keep the pupsters happy and shiny.  Hopefully it does the same for us.  I agree with @etoile de mer, the higher smoke-point is one great benefit.


----------



## Serva1

I didn’t realize there were different versions on my cards. 

About coconut oil, I just bought my first jars ( organic) and will try for scrambled eggs [emoji3]


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Jumping in to say, coconut oil can be used just as you use butter. It may sound odd, but we melt it in the pan when making scrambled eggs, and they are so delicious! We also add a bit of chive when scrambling, yum! It's recommended for cooking instead of vegetable oils, which are said to be damaged with heat. Natural grocers there would carry it, I imagine. I'd look for a high quality, organic brand if you'd like to try it.





prepster said:


> I don’t take coconut oil except as we use it in cooking.  We give it to the dogs just plopped on top of their food.  Here in the U.S. it comes in jars at the grocery, and one can find unrefined or refined, organic and non-organic.  It is a solid here usually.  I say that because when I have bought it for my hair in Bali, or other hot tropical places, it is liquid.  As far as  benefits, I don’t know—one minute they say it is wonderful for everyone and the next they change their mind.    It seems to keep the pupsters happy and shiny.  Hopefully it does the same for us.  I agree with @etoile de mer, the higher smoke-point is one great benefit.





Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3940939
> 
> I didn’t realize there were different versions on my cards.
> 
> About coconut oil, I just bought my first jars ( organic) and will try for scrambled eggs [emoji3]


Interesting! I have never seen coconut oil on sale here in that format before. It's always sold as a hair product in the liquid format. There is a new organic green grocer opened up in my now neighbourhood. Next time when i pop in, i will look for it. As I don't take real butter, this could be a great alternative to margarine.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Love the different versions of the cards!


----------



## Meta

@xiangxiang0731 I too use coconut oil for cooking. I bought mine from the aisle where they sell cooking oil at ASDA. 


We either use grass-fed cow butter, olive oil or coconut oil to cook. Coconut oil is probably in liquid form in tropical countries due to the temperature. While it's sold as a solid here, when the weather warms up, the oil often turns to liquid.


----------



## chicinthecity777

weN84 said:


> @xiangxiang0731 I too use coconut oil for cooking. I bought mine from the aisle where they sell cooking oil at ASDA.
> View attachment 3940944
> 
> We either use grass-fed cow butter, olive oil or coconut oil to cook. Coconut oil is probably in liquid form in tropical countries due to the temperature. While it's sold as a solid here, when the weather warms up, the oil often turns to liquid.


Interesting! We don't shopping in ASDA but i will look for them in super markets next time. Does it have a distinctive taste? I use sunflower oil for Chinese cooking as olive oil is not suitable for stir and fry. SO uses olive oil for western cooking. We use olive spread or margarine for toasts etc.


----------



## Meta

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Interesting! We don't shopping in ASDA but i will look for them in super markets next time. Does it have a distinctive taste? I use sunflower oil for Chinese cooking as olive oil is not suitable for stir and fry. SO uses olive oil for western cooking. We use olive spread or margarine for toasts etc.


I can't tell if it has distinctive taste since we've been using it for a few years.  A friend who stayed with us did say she could taste the coconut oil for our cooking though. 

And we tend to use avocado butter spread for our toasts.  Yes, we're a weird bunch.


----------



## etoile de mer

prepster said:


> I don’t take coconut oil except as we use it in cooking.  We give it to the dogs just plopped on top of their food.  Here in the U.S. it comes in jars at the grocery, and one can find unrefined or refined, organic and non-organic.  It is a solid here usually.  I say that because when I have bought it for my hair in Bali, or other hot tropical places, it is liquid.  As far as  benefits, I don’t know—one minute they say it is wonderful for everyone and the next they change their mind.    It seems to keep the pupsters happy and shiny.  Hopefully it does the same for us.  I agree with @etoile de mer, the higher smoke-point is one great benefit.



Yes, it is a bit of, "eat this, um, wait, no, don't eat that"!  Doctors I respect like it for a few reasons including that it's high in lauric acid (a natural anti-microbial), and they consider it to be an ideal fuel for the brain.


----------



## etoile de mer

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3940939
> 
> I didn’t realize there were different versions on my cards.
> 
> About coconut oil, I just bought my first jars ( organic) and will try for scrambled eggs [emoji3]



Hi *Serva*, nice to see you! So fun, thanks for sharing. I love the running horse figure on the card on the left, so cute!  I'll be interested to hear how you like the scrambled eggs prepared that way.


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Interesting! I have never seen coconut oil on sale here in that format before. It's always sold as a hair product in the liquid format. There is a new organic green grocer opened up in my now neighbourhood. Next time when i pop in, i will look for it. As I don't take real butter, this could be a great alternative to margarine.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Interesting! We don't shopping in ASDA but i will look for them in super markets next time. Does it have a distinctive taste? I use sunflower oil for Chinese cooking as olive oil is not suitable for stir and fry. SO uses olive oil for western cooking. We use olive spread or margarine for toasts etc.



*xiangxiang*, another option for you may be ghee (clarified butter). The butter solids are removed when preparing ghee so therefore it has no protein (casein) or lactose. I also buy that at my natural grocer. Like coconut oil it's excellent for sauteing. With the butter solids removed, it does not burn like butter does. I prefer the lighter taste and quality of coconut oil, but frequently use ghee, too. One of ghee's benefits is that it is high is butyric acid, which is important for gut health. I'm trying to use it more to increase the happiness and health of my tummy!


----------



## etoile de mer

While out doing errands yesterday, my husband and I met the most adorable golden retriever.  A man was sitting with his dog, and I asked if we could visit. The blondie golden was very pleased with the request, and happily obliged by coming forward with a little, excited, rear end wiggle. He prompted leaned into my leg, to get settled in for what I think he hoped would be an extended snuggle! So gorgeous and sweet, with a very pale and soft coat. The owner said it was an "English Cream", which my husband and I thought was very cute name. After reading a bit, it's not a separate breed, but apparently just designates a very, light blond golden.


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Interesting! We don't shopping in ASDA but i will look for them in super markets next time. Does it have a distinctive taste? I use sunflower oil for Chinese cooking as olive oil is not suitable for stir and fry. SO uses olive oil for western cooking. We use olive spread or margarine for toasts etc.


I used to use peanut oil for stir frying, but lately I have been using Berio or Bertolli olive oil as it is not a heavy tasting oil.  Not the extra light, just their plain olive oil.  The extra light is just to blah. Truth be told, I don't really like the taste of heavy olive oils or extra virgin and use them sparingly.

I feel like the coconut fad is getting overwhelming!  It is all over the grocery store in a myriad of products.


----------



## Serva1

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Serva*, nice to see you! So fun, thanks for sharing. I love the running horse figure on the card on the left, so cute!  I'll be interested to hear how you like the scrambled eggs prepared that way.



Hi edm, will tell you  I use a cold-pressed organic one.


----------



## etoile de mer

gracekelly said:


> I used to use peanut oil for stir frying, but lately I have been using Berio or Bertolli olive oil as it is not a heavy tasting oil.  Not the extra light, just their plain olive oil.  The extra light is just to blah. Truth be told, I don't really like the taste of heavy olive oils or extra virgin and use them sparingly.
> 
> I feel like the coconut fad is getting overwhelming!  It is all over the grocery store in a myriad of products.



*gracekelly*, I wish I loved olive oil, but I just don't! Neither my husband nor I like olives, so it makes sense we'd dislike the oil, as well. We're fine using it as long as we can't really taste it!  So it's typically okay for us in salad dressing or a recipe with other ingredients, but not if it's a predominate flavor.


----------



## gracekelly

etoile de mer said:


> *gracekelly*, I wish I loved olive oil, but I just don't! Neither my husband nor I like olives, so it makes sense we'd dislike their oil, as well. I'm fine using it as long as I can't really taste it!  So it's typically okay for us in salad dressing or a recipe with other ingredients, but not if it's a predominate flavor.


This is so funny to me because years and years ago, my husband dragged me to an olive oil tasting with a California olive oil importer expert and all around foodie.  We had to state which one we like best and when it came to me, I said that I really wasn't a fan of any of them at which point the expert said to me "what are you doing here?"  hahahahaha! 

I agree that as long as it is not the predominate flavor I am fine.  I have been trying to add a little extra virgin to my vinaigrette just to make myself more amenable to the taste, but it is an uphill battle


----------



## etoile de mer

gracekelly said:


> This is so funny to me because years and years ago, my husband dragged me to an olive oil tasting with a California olive oil importer expert and all around foodie.  We had to state which one we like best and when it came to me, I said that I really wasn't a fan of any of them at which point the expert said to me "what are you doing here?"  hahahahaha!
> 
> I agree that as long as it is not the predominate flavor I am fine.  I have been trying to add a little extra virgin to my vinaigrette just to make myself more amenable to the taste, but it is an uphill battle



 Oh my, that event would have been a hard sell for us, too! Just your description had me tasting it in the back of my throat, were it always seems to want to linger with all it's olive glory!


----------



## prepster

etoile de mer said:


> While out doing errands yesterday, my husband and I met the most adorable golden retriever.  A man was sitting with his dog, and I asked if we could visit. The blondie golden was very pleased with the request, and happily obliged by coming forward with a little, excited, rear end wiggle. He prompted leaned into my leg, to get settled in for what I think he hoped would be an extended snuggle! So gorgeous and sweet, with a very pale and soft coat. The owner said it was an "English Cream", which my husband and I thought was very cute name. After reading a bit, it's not a separate breed, but apparently just designates a very, light blond golden.



That is so sweet!  Dogs are great ambassadors and ice-breakers.  I had my youngest with me the other day when I swerved in for an impromptu stop to get my car emissions tested.  He went into the gas station with me and before long all of these big, burly guys and rough-looking dudes were petting him and talking to him with that high-pitched talk-to-a-puppy voice.


----------



## chicinthecity777

weN84 said:


> I can't tell if it has distinctive taste since we've been using it for a few years.  A friend who stayed with us did say she could taste the coconut oil for our cooking though.
> 
> And we tend to use avocado butter spread for our toasts.  Yes, we're a weird bunch.


No avocado spread for us I suspect as my SO is so not adventurous with food. But we do like a good old avocado on toast! SO's uni town has this bakery/cafe saves it with the most gorgeous sourdough bread. Yummy!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> *xiangxiang*, another option for you may be ghee (clarified butter). The butter solids are removed when preparing ghee so therefore it has no protein (casein) or lactose. I also buy that at my natural grocer. Like coconut oil it's excellent for sauteing. With the butter solids removed, it does not burn like butter does. I prefer the lighter taste and quality of coconut oil, but frequently use ghee, too. One of ghee's benefits is that it is high is butyric acid, which is important for gut health. I'm trying to use it more to increase the happiness and health of my tummy!


Sounds very good! Will research on the availability here.


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> *gracekelly*, I wish I loved olive oil, but I just don't! Neither my husband nor I like olives, so it makes sense we'd dislike the oil, as well. We're fine using it as long as we can't really taste it!  So it's typically okay for us in salad dressing or a recipe with other ingredients, but not if it's a predominate flavor.





gracekelly said:


> This is so funny to me because years and years ago, my husband dragged me to an olive oil tasting with a California olive oil importer expert and all around foodie.  We had to state which one we like best and when it came to me, I said that I really wasn't a fan of any of them at which point the expert said to me "what are you doing here?"  hahahahaha!
> 
> I agree that as long as it is not the predominate flavor I am fine.  I have been trying to add a little extra virgin to my vinaigrette just to make myself more amenable to the taste, but it is an uphill battle


I love olive oil but would not use it for Chinese stir fry. Not only the burning temperature is way too low, the taste just doesn't go with Chinese dishes. To me olive oil is for salad dressing, pasta and other western dishes.
GK, laughing at your olive oil tasting experience! But I can't imagine going to such a session tasting ... well ... oil. How did they do it? Did they just pour the oil for you or you tasted it with food?


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> While out doing errands yesterday, my husband and I met the most adorable golden retriever.  A man was sitting with his dog, and I asked if we could visit. The blondie golden was very pleased with the request, and happily obliged by coming forward with a little, excited, rear end wiggle. He prompted leaned into my leg, to get settled in for what I think he hoped would be an extended snuggle! So gorgeous and sweet, with a very pale and soft coat. The owner said it was an "English Cream", which my husband and I thought was very cute name. After reading a bit, it's not a separate breed, but apparently just designates a very, light blond golden.


He sounds like such a sweetie! They really are the friendlist dogs! English cream is such a cute description! One of my ex-colleagues got a golden puppy last year which was almost completely white! Harry is getting more golden as he is growing up.


----------



## etoile de mer

prepster said:


> That is so sweet!  Dogs are great ambassadors and ice-breakers.  I had my youngest with me the other day when I swerved in for an impromptu stop to get my car emissions tested.  He went into the gas station with me and before long all of these big, burly guys and rough-looking dudes were petting him and talking to him with that high-pitched talk-to-a-puppy voice.



That's so cute!  The first company my husband worked for here allowed employees to bring their (mostly  well behaved) dogs to work. Was wonderful for the employees and the dogs!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> No avocado spread for us I suspect as my SO is so not adventurous with food. But we do like a good old avocado on toast! SO's uni town has this bakery/cafe saves it with the most gorgeous sourdough bread. Yummy!



I love avocado on toast, too! So simple and delicious. 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Sounds very good! Will research on the availability here.



The ghee I buy in the US is made by Ancient Organics, and notes on the label that it's free of casein and lactose. Depending on your sensitivity, you may want find a brand with similar notation, as the thoroughness of removing the milk solids will affect this. I hope it works out for you, always nice to have more options and variety!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> He sounds like such a sweetie! They really are the friendlist dogs! English cream is such a cute description! One of my ex-colleagues got a golden puppy last year which was almost completely white! Harry is getting more golden as he is growing up.



Loved our little visit, his owners adored him too!  This is a fun photo we found on a breeder's website showing the variety of colors. I'll take one of each, please! 

http://www.goldkeygoldens.com/BreedStandard.html


----------



## prepster

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Sounds very good! Will research on the availability here.



Here's a website that walks one through clarifying butter, with a video.  I think it's pretty common practice with Chefs because it has a richer, nuttier flavor and higher smoke point that regular butter.

https://toriavey.com/how-to/how-to-clarify-butter/


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I love olive oil but would not use it for Chinese stir fry. Not only the burning temperature is way too low, the taste just doesn't go with Chinese dishes. To me olive oil is for salad dressing, pasta and other western dishes.
> GK, laughing at your olive oil tasting experience! But I can't imagine going to such a session tasting ... well ... oil. How did they do it? Did they just pour the oil for you or you tasted it with food?


You dipped little pieces of French bread into the oil.


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> You dipped little pieces of French bread into the oil.


Ahh.. that would make sense and more acceptable way of tasting oil.


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Loved our little visit, his owners adored him too!  This is a fun photo we found on a breeder's website showing the variety of colors. I'll take one of each, please!
> 
> http://www.goldkeygoldens.com/BreedStandard.html


Just a fun picture of all the colours of golden retrievers! I think Harry is more like the 3rd or 4th from the right. I saw a very dark gold one today! Was running around so didn't get a chance to play with it though.


----------



## chicinthecity777

prepster said:


> That is so sweet!  Dogs are great ambassadors and ice-breakers.  I had my youngest with me the other day when I swerved in for an impromptu stop to get my car emissions tested.  He went into the gas station with me and before long all of these big, burly guys and rough-looking dudes were petting him and talking to him with that high-pitched talk-to-a-puppy voice.


I can just imagine those macho men getting soft and everything with a pup!

There is a TV program here about bailiffs going to debters' houses to collect high court debts and those guys are ex police bouncers etc. And wouldn't take no for an answer. It's my SO's guilty pleasure tv show. I remember this one episode where they went to a house who lived there had a retriever. While one of then was negotiating with the debter, the other was completely ignoring his duty of checking the house for valuable goods and was just playing with the dog!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Just a fun picture of all the colours of golden retrievers! I think Harry is more like the 3rd or 4th from the right. I saw a very dark gold one today! Was running around so didn't get a chance to play with it though.



Our Molly's coloration was very similar to your Harry's.  Those missed opportunities to meet and greet are disappointing!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I can just imagine those macho men getting soft and everything with a pup!
> 
> There is a TV program here about bailiffs going to debters' houses to collect high court debts and those guys are ex police bouncers etc. And wouldn't take no for an answer. It's my SO's guilty pleasure tv show. I remember this one episode where they went to a house who lived there had a retriever. While one of then was negotiating with the debter, the other was completely ignoring his duty of checking the house for valuable goods and was just playing with the dog!



 Love this, so funny and cute!


----------



## Serva1

prepster said:


> Here's a website that walks one through clarifying butter, with a video.  I think it's pretty common practice with Chefs because it has a richer, nuttier flavor and higher smoke point that regular butter.
> 
> https://toriavey.com/how-to/how-to-clarify-butter/



I clarify butter when I make blinis but this recipe does it more perfect with the cheese cloth. Thank you for the link [emoji106]


----------



## papertiger

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Interesting! I have never seen coconut oil on sale here in that format before. It's always sold as a hair product in the liquid format. There is a new organic green grocer opened up in my now neighbourhood. Next time when i pop in, i will look for it. As I don't take real butter, this could be a great alternative to margarine.



Holland and Barrett sell it, shelves of the stuff. I use it on my face before hill walking as a wind barrier and it's also good to promote healing if you've cut/burned yourself as an anti-bacterial and emollient. I don't use it in cooking and I prefer other seed and other nut oils blended raw (although it's much better at staying fresh).

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/shop/food-drink/coconut/coconut-oil/

I bought the inexpensive Vita from H&B because initially I bought it for my cats (cats can't tolerate many antiseptics). I would say it's not so refined as many others but good if you prefer it very ';coconutty'. I thought I'd have to coax them to eat it but they love it more enthusiastically than their commercial treats. It's great for dogs too!

There is a lot of hype surrounding this product generally which makes me think it must have a huge mark-up. It is preferable to many other products that are less natural - avoid margarine at all costs (DH comes from a town where they have a margarine factory, and OMG, you would not want to stand down-wind of it, makes me wretch!!! Can't even get the memory of that rancid, putrid, chemical smell out of my memory


----------



## chicinthecity777

papertiger said:


> Holland and Barrett sell it, shelves of the stuff. I use it on my face before hill walking as a wind barrier and it's also good to promote healing if you've cut/burned yourself as an anti-bacterial and emollient. I don't use it in cooking and I prefer other seed and other nut oils blended raw (although it's much better at staying fresh).
> 
> http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/shop/food-drink/coconut/coconut-oil/
> 
> I bought the inexpensive Vita from H&B because initially I bought it for my cats (cats can't tolerate many antiseptics). I would say it's not so refined as many others but good if you prefer it very ';coconutty'. I thought I'd have to coax them to eat it but they love it more enthusiastically than their commercial treats. It's great for dogs too!
> 
> There is a lot of hype surrounding this product generally which makes me think it must have a huge mark-up. It is preferable to many other products that are less natural - avoid margarine at all costs (DH comes from a town where they have a margarine factory, and OMG, you would not want to stand down-wind of it, makes me wretch!!! Can't even get the memory of that rancid, putrid, chemical smell out of my memory


Good old H&B! Thanks for letting me know. The truth is I secretly do love the taste of real butter but my body just couldn't deal with the consequences. For cooking I have all angles covered but spread is always bit of a problem. Good news is i really don't use spread very often. Like several times a month max. But I'd like to have some good options when I do.


----------



## papertiger

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Good old H&B! Thanks for letting me know. The truth is I secretly do love the taste of real butter but my body just couldn't deal with the consequences. For cooking I have all angles covered but spread is always bit of a problem. Good news is i really don't use spread very often. Like several times a month max. But I'd like to have some good options when I do.



I have a problem with my stomach (born with it - I'll bore you with it another time) and can't digest rich dairy fats like butter or take more than a touch of cream. If I really want a little 'something' on my bread I'll use a thin layer of real mayonnaise (low acidity and not light/diet). I know a lot of people say "hold the mayo" but a little goes a long way and seems easier to digest. Not saying it would suit you too but it's something I found works for me - and coconut won't work with everything


----------



## chicinthecity777

papertiger said:


> I have a problem with my stomach (born with it - I'll bore you with it another time) and can't digest rich dairy fats like butter or take more than a touch of cream. If I really want a little 'something' on my bread I'll use a thin layer of real mayonnaise (low acidity and not light/diet). I know a lot of people say "hold the mayo" but a little goes a long way and seems easier to digest. Not saying it would suit you too but it's something I found works for me - and coconut won't work with everything


I LOVE mayonnaise!!! One of my favourites! I cannot take cream at all! Makes me really ill. I too have a delicate stomach. 
So I went to Planet Organic yesterday. I didn't find coconut butter but I found coconut yogurt and some almond butter. Will give them a try.


----------



## dragonette

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You see that's why I am the ideal audience of this recipe because I LOVE coconut taste!  I also like coconut flakes as you can imagine.
> Soya product is still the most established dairy alternative here and there is soya ice ream available. I have also tried almond milk but the forula formula is quite thin. There is also oat milk which I haven't tried. I find myself the older I get, the less tolerant of cow's milk I am.





etoile de mer said:


> *xiangxiang,* I may have mentioned this before, but I make nut milk once or twice a week. It’s so much better than the boxed variety! And you can control the thickness by the quantity of nuts you use. It’s also so delicious made with a mix of a few types of nuts, which is what I do.
> 
> Regarding the sensitivity, I find the same. But, as I really prefer the nut milk, I don’t mind. However, I would be distressed if I couldn’t have my yogurt, kefir, etc...! I also find I’m more sensitive to artificial fragrance. Not sure if things are just more strongly scented now, or if I’m just more sensitive, but I have to avoid as much as possible!



Hey ladies, sorry for jumping in with some useless info as this is a topic close to my heart - the reason cow's milk causes problems is because it is inflammatory for humans. Cow's milk is meant for... baby cows hehe. Also, many cows today are subject to hormone injections, GMO feed, stressful living conditions etc.

I was forced to change my diet and lifestyle when I was poisoned by steroids hidden in skincare (we sued). I spent 3 years recovering (rashes, allergies, eczema from face to body, nose running, itching everywhere, all sorts of fun stuff, basically immune system going nuts). When our immune system is not as strong as before (for example, when we were younger and yet to accumulate exposure to all the toxic things today), foods may cause problems when they didn't before, because our body is less resistant. A cow has 4 stomachs and humans have one. Yoghurt is not as bad because of the fermentation. But plant based is still a better choice.

Coconut oil is antibacterial, so you can even apply it on abrasions and minor wounds if you don't like that alcohol sting. I put it on my skin daily to prevent eczema relapse. For the face, it may cause break outs for some people but for the body it's amazing. I also use it to cook, and I sometimes brush my teeth with it. I quite like frying certain vegetables with it, especially kale and broccoli. You can put it in tea or coffee if you have an electric blender. You can also put grassfed butter in tea/coffee the same way. It may seem strange but tastes pretty good and is good for your health.


----------



## dragonette

On the subject of soy, I would only accept organic non-GMO soy, and sparingly because of phytoestrogen content. If you read labels on packaged food, you may find soy derivatives in many things, and these are usually made from GMO soy. If I remember correctly (it's been a while since I read this), 80% of the world's soy supply is GMO.

I find soy milk really weird in coffee so I'm happy to avoid it pretty much altogether hehe


----------



## Meta

@lanit I'm tagging you here because I don't want to derail the scarf thread. If you're on the desktop version of the forum, scroll all the way down to the end of the page and you'll see Help.


Click on that and you'll see on the left tab there's Smilies. You'll be able to find most of the smiles from previous interface on there. 



Alternatively, you can also find a list we compiled back here before we knew the Smilies was hidden under Help.


----------



## lanit

weN84 said:


> @lanit I'm tagging you here because I don't want to derail the scarf thread. If you're on the desktop version of the forum, scroll all the way down to the end of the page and you'll see Help.
> View attachment 3946997
> 
> Click on that and you'll see on the left tab there's Smilies. You'll be able to find most of the smiles from previous interface on there.
> View attachment 3946998
> 
> 
> Alternatively, you can also find a list we compiled back here before we knew the Smilies was hidden under Help.


Omg WeN you are a godsend! thank you!!!! ok now why isnt it working.ack.


----------



## lanit

Ok ...i didnt realize i have to hand type it in. Wont let me select the icons. Geesh. But thanks for the reference WeN!


----------



## etoile de mer

dragonette said:


> Hey ladies, sorry for jumping in with some useless info as this is a topic close to my heart - the reason cow's milk causes problems is because it is inflammatory for humans. Cow's milk is meant for... baby cows hehe. Also, many cows today are subject to hormone injections, GMO feed, stressful living conditions etc.
> 
> I was forced to change my diet and lifestyle when I was poisoned by steroids hidden in skincare (we sued). I spent 3 years recovering (rashes, allergies, eczema from face to body, nose running, itching everywhere, all sorts of fun stuff, basically immune system going nuts). When our immune system is not as strong as before (for example, when we were younger and yet to accumulate exposure to all the toxic things today), foods may cause problems when they didn't before, because our body is less resistant. A cow has 4 stomachs and humans have one. Yoghurt is not as bad because of the fermentation. But plant based is still a better choice.
> 
> Coconut oil is antibacterial, so you can even apply it on abrasions and minor wounds if you don't like that alcohol sting. I put it on my skin daily to prevent eczema relapse. For the face, it may cause break outs for some people but for the body it's amazing. I also use it to cook, and I sometimes brush my teeth with it. I quite like frying certain vegetables with it, especially kale and broccoli. You can put it in tea or coffee if you have an electric blender. You can also put grassfed butter in tea/coffee the same way. It may seem strange but tastes pretty good and is good for your health.



I’m so glad you unravelled your health issue, *dragonette*! Certainly can be a challenge to find the root cause, and the best help. For many years, I’ve had a passion for using and learning about various natural healing modalities. Your perseverance paid off, you look healthy and vibrant!



dragonette said:


> On the subject of soy, I would only accept organic non-GMO soy, and sparingly because of phytoestrogen content. If you read labels on packaged food, you may find soy derivatives in many things, and these are usually made from GMO soy. If I remember correctly (it's been a while since I read this), 80% of the world's soy supply is GMO.
> 
> I find soy milk really weird in coffee so I'm happy to avoid it pretty much altogether hehe



I'm also not a fan of soy!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I LOVE mayonnaise!!! One of my favourites! I cannot take cream at all! Makes me really ill. I too have a delicate stomach.
> So I went to Planet Organic yesterday. I didn't find coconut butter but I found coconut yogurt and some almond butter. Will give them a try.



We love almond butter! We also love pecan butter and cashew butter!  Hope you enjoy your new treats!


----------



## etoile de mer

While out doing errands today I decided to bring home a bit of spring, some hyacinth and iris.  Does everyone have an item or two on a wish list for the coming season? I have a few things in mind, but don't really need much right now!


----------



## chaneljewel

etoile de mer said:


> View attachment 3947405
> 
> While out doing errands today I decided to bring home a bit of spring, some hyacinth and iris.  Does everyone have an item or two on a wish list for the coming season? I have a few things in mind, but don't really need much right now!


Beautiful.  Flowers always brighten my day!


----------



## Serva1

etoile de mer said:


> View attachment 3947405
> 
> While out doing errands today I decided to bring home a bit of spring, some hyacinth and iris.  Does everyone have an item or two on a wish list for the coming season? I have a few things in mind, but don't really need much right now!



Greetings from the weekendhouse. I always sleep so much better here than in the city. We have Presidential electionday tomorrow, so going back to the city early.

Love irises [emoji171]such a beautiful bouquet! 

At the moment my wish list is very short, a PdS CSGM, already bought the black/grey/white PP,  waiting for my SO K28 to arrive and some shoes are always interesting (don”t have any mules). I don’t usually plan my H shopping, because it depends what I can find when visiting the store abroad. 

I think I’m slowing down with my H shopping, asking myself how many H bags I really need...VCA jewellery might tempt me instead this year.


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> View attachment 3947405
> 
> While out doing errands today I decided to bring home a bit of spring, some hyacinth and iris.  Does everyone have an item or two on a wish list for the coming season? I have a few things in mind, but don't really need much right now!


Etoile, what beautiful flowers! I raise you with my beloved iris B35, out and about with newly dressed astrology twillys!


----------



## dragonette

etoile de mer said:


> I’m so glad you unravelled your health issue, *dragonette*! Certainly can be a challenge to find the root cause, and the best help. For many years, I’ve had a passion for using and learning about various natural healing modalities. Your perseverance paid off, you look healthy and vibrant!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also not a fan of soy!



Thank you, *etoile de mer*! It always makes me happy to come across like-minded folks. I'm also glad that good, clean products are more available now due to the growing demand. It used to be so difficult with so few options as I'm sure you know! So the beginning of my recovery was a very trying time, it was just before the organic movement started to get really popular. Thank goodness the worst is over for my body! My mom follows about 60% of what I do/say and her joints have stopped aching. Have you noticed significant results too?


----------



## dragonette

papertiger said:


> Holland and Barrett sell it, shelves of the stuff. I use it on my face before hill walking as a wind barrier and it's also good to promote healing if you've cut/burned yourself as an anti-bacterial and emollient. I don't use it in cooking and I prefer other seed and other nut oils blended raw (although it's much better at staying fresh).
> 
> http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/shop/food-drink/coconut/coconut-oil/
> 
> I bought the inexpensive Vita from H&B because initially I bought it for my cats (cats can't tolerate many antiseptics). I would say it's not so refined as many others but good if you prefer it very ';coconutty'. I thought I'd have to coax them to eat it but they love it more enthusiastically than their commercial treats. It's great for dogs too!
> 
> There is a lot of hype surrounding this product generally which makes me think it must have a huge mark-up. It is preferable to many other products that are less natural - avoid margarine at all costs (DH comes from a town where they have a margarine factory, and OMG, you would not want to stand down-wind of it, makes me wretch!!! Can't even get the memory of that rancid, putrid, chemical smell out of my memory



Just saw you said the same thing about coconut oil -- antibacterial!  Coconut oil has been a real life-saver for me on my road to recovery, and keeps my eczema from relapsing (together with a clean diet)). It's also antifungal and antiviral. It's awesome for animals! And I've used it on one staph infection which cleared up almost overnight. Agreed on margarine... I love butter! I like avocado oil, coconut oil and butter for cooking.


----------



## dragonette

etoile de mer said:


> View attachment 3947405
> 
> While out doing errands today I decided to bring home a bit of spring, some hyacinth and iris.  Does everyone have an item or two on a wish list for the coming season? I have a few things in mind, but don't really need much right now!



These are beautiful! What are the few things you have in mind?

I've been waiting for a noir mini Bearn to appear since months ago, but am starting to think compact Bearn may be a better choice. But both are equally hard to find. I would like a noir clemence L26 PHW at some point, and I've been promised noir/noir Herbag31 by H Munich (still waiting). My gf ordered a noir Carmen for me from H.com, and we are waiting to see if it actually arrives lol. Other than that... I will try for a K25 later in the year, around Sep I think. Still can't decide retourne or sellier yet.


----------



## dragonette

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Etoile, what beautiful flowers! I raise you with my beloved iris B35, out and about with newly dressed astrology twillys!
> View attachment 3947732



Such a vibrant color! The twilly is perfect on Iris! I really like the contrast of the charm too


----------



## dragonette

Serva1 said:


> Greetings from the weekendhouse. I always sleep so much better here than in the city. We have Presidential electionday tomorrow, so going back to the city early.
> 
> Love irises [emoji171]such a beautiful bouquet!
> 
> At the moment my wish list is very short, a PdS CSGM, already bought the black/grey/white PP,  waiting for my SO K28 to arrive and some shoes are always interesting (don”t have any mules). I don’t usually plan my H shopping, because it depends what I can find when visiting the store abroad.
> 
> I think I’m slowing down with my H shopping, asking myself how many H bags I really need...VCA jewellery might tempt me instead this year.



I used to plan my purchases, then I learnt that at FSH it's not about what I want, but what they have  especially things in my size...


----------



## chicinthecity777

dragonette said:


> Just saw you said the same thing about coconut oil -- antibacterial!  Coconut oil has been a real life-saver for me on my road to recovery, and keeps my eczema from relapsing (together with a clean diet)). It's also antifungal and antiviral. It's awesome for animals! And I've used it on one staph infection which cleared up almost overnight. Agreed on margarine... I love butter! I like avocado oil, coconut oil and butter for cooking.


I have heard a lot of good things about coconut oil and am glad to find it benefits you!


----------



## chicinthecity777

dragonette said:


> I used to plan my purchases, then I learnt that at FSH it's not about what I want, but what they have  especially things in my size...


With Hermes, planning is so hard!


----------



## dragonette

xiangxiang0731 said:


> With Hermes, planning is so hard!



Especially when I only want one color and one hw... Talk about making my own life difficult #firstworldproblems


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hello from the 161st Academy of Music Anniversary concert In Philadelphia!  (The obligatory chandelier picture)


----------



## Croisette7

etoile de mer said:


> View attachment 3947405
> 
> While out doing errands today I decided to bring home a bit of spring, some hyacinth and iris.  Does everyone have an item or two on a wish list for the coming season? I have a few things in mind, but don't really need much right now!


etoile, what a wonderful bouquet, I really smell the hyacinths!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at the Philadelphia Auto Show
Top:  A 1903 Cadillac 
Bottom:  A 1930 Packard


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3949454
> View attachment 3949453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today at the Philadelphia Auto Show
> Top:  A 1903 Cadillac
> Bottom:  A 1930 Packard


Gorgeous chandelier and gorgeous cars!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Gorgeous chandelier and gorgeous cars!


Thank you,  Ziangxiang- here are more pics:


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3949487
> View attachment 3949488
> View attachment 3949487
> 
> Thank you,  Xiangxiang- here are more pics:


Amazing! these are true classics! Wish I was there!


----------



## etoile de mer

Serva1 said:


> Greetings from the weekendhouse. I always sleep so much better here than in the city. We have Presidential electionday tomorrow, so going back to the city early.
> 
> Love irises [emoji171]such a beautiful bouquet!
> 
> At the moment my wish list is very short, a PdS CSGM, already bought the black/grey/white PP,  waiting for my SO K28 to arrive and some shoes are always interesting (don”t have any mules). I don’t usually plan my H shopping, because it depends what I can find when visiting the store abroad.
> 
> I think I’m slowing down with my H shopping, asking myself how many H bags I really need...VCA jewellery might tempt me instead this year.



Hi *Serva*, I hope you enjoyed your time away from the city, and so glad you enjoyed the bouquet.  Exciting about the pending arrival of your K28! And I love so many of the VCA designs, so many temptations there!



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Etoile, what beautiful flowers! I raise you with my beloved iris B35, out and about with newly dressed astrology twillys!
> View attachment 3947732



Hi *xiangxiang*, your iris B is so gorgeous!  And especially beautiful as worn with accents of turquoise! I love purple, it works so well with such a variety of colors, very versatile I think.


----------



## etoile de mer

dragonette said:


> Thank you, *etoile de mer*! It always makes me happy to come across like-minded folks. I'm also glad that good, clean products are more available now due to the growing demand. It used to be so difficult with so few options as I'm sure you know! So the beginning of my recovery was a very trying time, it was just before the organic movement started to get really popular. Thank goodness the worst is over for my body! My mom follows about 60% of what I do/say and her joints have stopped aching. Have you noticed significant results too?



Hi *dragonette*, yes, I agree , and yes, so nice that higher quality is more readily available. So great you and your mother have benefited from your efforts! For myself, and my husband, yes, it’s definitely been very beneficial.



dragonette said:


> These are beautiful! What are the few things you have in mind?
> 
> I've been waiting for a noir mini Bearn to appear since months ago, but am starting to think compact Bearn may be a better choice. But both are equally hard to find. I would like a noir clemence L26 PHW at some point, and I've been promised noir/noir Herbag31 by H Munich (still waiting). My gf ordered a noir Carmen for me from H.com, and we are waiting to see if it actually arrives lol. Other than that... I will try for a K25 later in the year, around Sep I think. Still can't decide retourne or sellier yet.



So glad you enjoyed the flowers!  Good luck with your wish list items! One item I’d like is a small open tote, so am hoping for a 30cm Garden Party in Vache Country. Once I decided, late last fall, that this would be ideal for me, production seemed to cease! So, yes, planning is difficult! I'll just need to wait to see what appears in coming seasons, in this size and leather.


----------



## etoile de mer

Croisette7 said:


> etoile, what a wonderful bouquet, I really smell the hyacinths!



So glad you enjoyed it, *Croisette*, it's very fragrant!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Serva*, I hope you enjoyed your time away from the city, and so glad you enjoyed the bouquet.  Exciting about the pending arrival of your K28! And I love so many of the VCA designs, so many temptations there!
> 
> Hi *xiangxiang*, your iris B is so gorgeous!  And especially beautiful as worn with accents of turquoise! I love purple, it works so well with such a variety of colors, very versatile I think.


The bag's colour is such a good match with the actual flower! Yes it is very versatile with my pink/blue based wardrobe. I find it also goes well with browns and yellows provide it with great contrast. 
A garden party in 30cm is a great bag! I hope you find yours soon. What colour are you thinking of?


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> The bag's colour is such a good match with the actual flower! Yes it is very versatile with my pink/blue based wardrobe. I find it also goes well with browns and yellows provide it with great contrast.
> A garden party in 30cm is a great bag! I hope you find yours soon. What colour are you thinking of?



 Hi *xiangxiang*, I realized the only purple leather I have is a croc watch strap, must remedy this situation!  I think purple also looks great with black, grey, and white. It's one of my favorite colors.

Regarding a 30 Garden Party, thank you, I look forward to finding one!  I actually thought it would be easy! I looked at them in my store last fall, so was thinking of black at that point to take me through winter. But as soon as I decided, black disappeared in Vache Country!  So now I’m entertaining other colors for spring. Sapphire or pale blue would be nice! I could see having a few, but need to start with a more basic color. Regarding leather, I initially considered Epsom, as I think the finer grain and structure makes the simple design a bit more elegant. But after discussing it with my SA, I decided that Vache Country may be better for me, as it provides some structure, but a bit more durability. So, will just have to wait to see what appears!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *xiangxiang*, I realized the only purple leather I have is a croc watch strap, must remedy this situation!  I think purple also looks great with black, grey, and white. It's one of my favorite colors.
> 
> Regarding a 30 Garden Party, thank you, I look forward to finding one!  I actually thought it would be easy! I looked at them in my store last fall, so was thinking of black at that point to take me through winter. But as soon as I decided, black disappeared in Vache Country!  So now I’m entertaining other colors for spring. Sapphire or pale blue would be nice! I could see having a few, but need to start with a more basic color. Regarding leather, I initially considered Epsom, as I think the finer grain and structure makes the simple design a bit more elegant. But after discussing it with my SA, I decided that Vache Country may be better for me, as it provides some structure, but a bit more durability. So, will just have to wait to see what appears!


H have only recently started to make GPs in epsom. TBH I am not a fan. I prefer the more flexible leathers for GP and I think VH is a very good leather for it. I hope you find yours soon!


----------



## dragonette

etoile de mer said:


> So glad you enjoyed the flowers!  Good luck with your wish list items! One item I’d like is a small open tote, so am hoping for a 30cm Garden Party in Vache Country. Once I decided, late last fall, that this would be ideal for me, production seemed to cease! So, yes, planning is difficult! I'll just need to wait to see what appears in coming seasons, in this size and leather.



Good luck finding your GP! My Singapore SA showed me one, I think it was a 36 Noir Epsom... It was really heavy! But very sturdy and beautiful. It's always annoying how things disappear just when we decide we want them. I do it a lot too... I think I am slow. My head needs to mull over something for a long time before it decides we like it


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> H have only recently started to make GPs in epsom. TBH I am not a fan. I prefer the more flexible leathers for GP and I think VH is a very good leather for it. I hope you find yours soon!



I feel the same, a more flexible leather is more ideal. I like that they look a bit more refined in Epsom, but with a GP essentially being less structured, the Epsom can look a bit creased where the bag wants to bend a bit. My store had a beautiful 30 in Rose Jaipur.  It's what sent me down this path!



dragonette said:


> Good luck finding your GP! My Singapore SA showed me one, I think it was a 36 Noir Epsom... It was really heavy! But very sturdy and beautiful. It's always annoying how things disappear just when we decide we want them. I do it a lot too... I think I am slow. My head needs to mull over something for a long time before it decides we like it



I do the same, I don't typically jump on things, and apparently also need to mull. But with the 30 GP I didn't mull, and still had trouble!  Sometimes I mull long enough that I save money  , because the item disappears completely! I also have a knack for discovering and falling in love with things just as they've been discontinued and have become extremely difficult to find! 

 My store only had Vache Country in 36, so was unable to compare weight to Epsom in a 30. But the 30 Epsom seemed light, another benefit. The 36 always seem much more plentiful than the 30. Maybe they produce less?   Around 30cm is ideal for me for an everyday bag.


----------



## Serva1

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Serva*, I hope you enjoyed your time away from the city, and so glad you enjoyed the bouquet.  Exciting about the pending arrival of your K28! And I love so many of the VCA designs, so many temptations there!



Thank you edm, I seldom think about work when I’m out of town, so spending a couple of days at the weekendhouse is always wonderful mini break. I think I’m a much nicer person when I go back to the office after sleeping well and enjoying simple things like a fireplace, good book or just being outdoors.

Enclosed a few pics (last weekend) from my ”wilderness”, amazing peace and tranquility just 1hr and 15 min from my capital city (I live in the heart of the city opposite of the US Embassy). 






Hope you find a lovely GP30, such a hazzle free bag.


----------



## Meta

etoile de mer said:


> *I do the same, I don't typically jump on things, and apparently also need to mull... I also have a knack for discovering and falling in love with things just as they've been discontinued and have become extremely difficult to find! *


THIS!! Erm, Kelly Ghillies, hello?


----------



## Serva1

+1  It took me forever to understand how special this bag is and now I cannot get it from H anymore


----------



## katekluet

Serva1 said:


> Thank you edm, I seldom think about work when I’m out of town, so spending a couple of days at the weekendhouse is always wonderful mini break. I think I’m a much nicer person when I go back to the office after sleeping well and enjoying simple things like a fireplace, good book or just being outdoors.
> 
> Enclosed a few pics (last weekend) from my ”wilderness”, amazing peace and tranquility just 1hr and 15 min from my capital city (I live in the heart of the city opposite of the US Embassy).
> 
> View attachment 3951543
> 
> View attachment 3951544
> 
> 
> Hope you find a lovely GP30, such a hazzle free bag.


Really enjoyed these lovely photos, how fortunate are you are to have this retreat,


----------



## etoile de mer

Serva1 said:


> Thank you edm, I seldom think about work when I’m out of town, so spending a couple of days at the weekendhouse is always wonderful mini break. I think I’m a much nicer person when I go back to the office after sleeping well and enjoying simple things like a fireplace, good book or just being outdoors.
> 
> Enclosed a few pics (last weekend) from my ”wilderness”, amazing peace and tranquility just 1hr and 15 min from my capital city (I live in the heart of the city opposite of the US Embassy).
> 
> View attachment 3951543
> 
> View attachment 3951544
> 
> 
> Hope you find a lovely GP30, such a hazzle free bag.



Hi *Serva*, thanks so much for sharing these beautiful, snowy scenes with us!   A little break can make such a difference, and also I love those simple ways to relax. So nice your getaway house is so close, too! Thank you for the GP well wishes, it's such a good match to my current needs. Will be fun if one finds its way to me.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you everyone for the likes and nice compliments about my ”wilderness”. It’s funny how I so enjoy being a citygirl, shopping many times a year in Paris and then I just love being on the countryside away from hectic work and surround myself in summer with fruit trees, flowers, birds and butterflies. Winter is beautiful too and very relaxing. A second home with basic modern conveniences but very peaceful in comparison to town [emoji3]


----------



## dragonette

etoile de mer said:


> I do the same, I don't typically jump on things, and apparently also need to mull. But with the 30 GP I didn't mull, and still had trouble!  Sometimes I mull long enough that I save money  , because the item disappears completely! I also have a knack for discovering and falling in love with things just as they've been discontinued and have become extremely difficult to find!



Haha! So annoying, isn't it! But my bank account does thank me for being slow. Except in the case of the Miumiu ballet flats where I took so long that they were gone and then came back again. I didn't like them at first. They sold out completely. Then, I started to mull over them as a summer option... and they came back in full force in many more options. I bought two pairs. 



Serva1 said:


> Enclosed a few pics (last weekend) from my ”wilderness”, amazing peace and tranquility just 1hr and 15 min from my capital city (I live in the heart of the city opposite of the US Embassy).
> 
> View attachment 3951543
> 
> View attachment 3951544



What a gorgeous place!



Serva1 said:


> Thank you everyone for the likes and nice compliments about my ”wilderness”. It’s funny how I so enjoy being a citygirl, shopping many times a year in Paris and then I just love being on the countryside away from hectic work and surround myself in summer with fruit trees, flowers, birds and butterflies. Winter is beautiful too and very relaxing. A second home with basic modern conveniences but very peaceful in comparison to town [emoji3]



That's how I am too. I'm very much a city girl, loooooove visiting FSH and Paris way too much. My choices of holidays are always cities (Paris, Melbourne, Tokyo, Hong Kong etc) yet I also enjoy the mountains and countryside. I love playing with small animals, especially squirrels, bunnies, cats... and spiders!

I think it's nice to have a balance.


----------



## etoile de mer

Serva1 said:


> Thank you everyone for the likes and nice compliments about my ”wilderness”. It’s funny how I so enjoy being a citygirl, shopping many times a year in Paris and then I just love being on the countryside away from hectic work and surround myself in summer with fruit trees, flowers, birds and butterflies. Winter is beautiful too and very relaxing. A second home with basic modern conveniences but very peaceful in comparison to town [emoji3]





dragonette said:


> That's how I am too. I'm very much a city girl, loooooove visiting FSH and Paris way too much. My choices of holidays are always cities (Paris, Melbourne, Tokyo, Hong Kong etc) yet I also enjoy the mountains and countryside. I love playing with small animals, especially squirrels, bunnies, cats... and spiders!
> 
> I think it's nice to have a balance.



*Serva* and *dragonette*, I'm the same, I need both! Although when under stress , I definitely crave being in nature, more! *Serva,* a simple house in the country sounds perfect to me. As you said, with comforts, but most importantly in a peaceful location. 



dragonette said:


> Haha! So annoying, isn't it! But my bank account does thank me for being slow. Except in the case of the Miumiu ballet flats where I took so long that they were gone and then came back again. I didn't like them at first. They sold out completely. Then, I started to mull over them as a summer option... and they came back in full force in many more options. I bought two pairs.



It is annoying, but the savings are nice, too!  So funny regarding the ballet flats, you were very lucky! I don't think I've ever had that happen. For me, the mulling can be due to being unsure, or not feeling it's the right time to spend. If it's because I'm unsure, and I mull a bit, and still feel a pull, I may go for it! But that could be months , so the item could be long gone. Sometimes I think the pondering, and anticipation of buying is just as fun as actually buying, so I can just skip the last part entirely!


----------



## chaneljewel

Serva1 said:


> Thank you edm, I seldom think about work when I’m out of town, so spending a couple of days at the weekendhouse is always wonderful mini break. I think I’m a much nicer person when I go back to the office after sleeping well and enjoying simple things like a fireplace, good book or just being outdoors.
> 
> Enclosed a few pics (last weekend) from my ”wilderness”, amazing peace and tranquility just 1hr and 15 min from my capital city (I live in the heart of the city opposite of the US Embassy).
> 
> View attachment 3951543
> 
> View attachment 3951544
> 
> 
> Hope you find a lovely GP30, such a hazzle free bag.


Being in nature always makes me relaxed and rested.  Such beautiful calmness.


----------



## dragonette

etoile de mer said:


> *Serva* and *dragonette*, I'm the same, I need both! Although when under stress , I definitely crave being in nature, more! *Serva,* a simple house in the country sounds perfect to me. As you said, with comforts, but most importantly in a peaceful location.
> 
> 
> 
> It is annoying, but the savings are nice, too!  So funny regarding the ballet flats, you were very lucky! I don't think I've ever had that happen. For me, the mulling can be due to being unsure, or not feeling it's the right time to spend. If it's because I'm unsure, and I mull a bit, and still feel a pull, I may go for it! But that could be months , so the item could be long gone. Sometimes I think the pondering, and anticipation of buying is just as fun as actually buying, so I can just skip the last part entirely!



I totally agree.  It's the shopping and looking that's most fun for me. Sometimes I put stuff into my cart and then just close the page completely without checking out... I find that I often forget about it altogether. If I do go back to the site again, then I will actually consider making the purchase. If I don't think about it again, usually a few months later when it crosses my mind, I'd feel glad I didn't pull the trigger. This applies more to clothes and other stuff though. With H it's a bit harder... We have to grab it when it appears!


----------



## Serva1

We had a snowstorm today and I took some pics when I walked to the office. No meetings so I could dress more casual but very weather appropriate [emoji3]


----------



## etoile de mer

dragonette said:


> I totally agree.  It's the shopping and looking that's most fun for me. Sometimes I put stuff into my cart and then just close the page completely without checking out... I find that I often forget about it altogether. If I do go back to the site again, then I will actually consider making the purchase. If I don't think about it again, usually a few months later when it crosses my mind, I'd feel glad I didn't pull the trigger. This applies more to clothes and other stuff though. With H it's a bit harder... We have to grab it when it appears!



I do the same, including pouncing with Hermes! There, if I see it, and love it, I buy it...assuming it's mostly a rational decision!


----------



## etoile de mer

Serva1 said:


> We had a snowstorm today and I took some pics when I walked to the office. No meetings so I could dress more casual but very weather appropriate [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3953892
> 
> View attachment 3953893



*Serva*, you look so gorgeous and cozy in your beautiful fur! And what a lovely walk to work you had! Thanks so much for sharing.  Your snowy pics make me miss being in a colder climate. I'm on the US west coast now, but am from the northeast. When I lived in the city there, I loved early mornings after snowstorms. Walking to work would be so quiet, peaceful and pretty! I also miss how the trees branches would become crystalized with ice in the evenings, causing them to glisten with the city light, and creak with the wind.


----------



## Hat Trick

Serva1 said:


> We had a snowstorm today and I took some pics when I walked to the office. No meetings so I could dress more casual but very weather appropriate [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3953892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Ahhh....
That could be the streetlight from The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe?! (The Chronicles of Narnia children's book series.)


----------



## stacey_1805

Serva1 said:


> We had a snowstorm today and I took some pics when I walked to the office. No meetings so I could dress more casual but very weather appropriate [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3953892
> 
> View attachment 3953893



it must have been really cold! but yeah your walk to your office looks picture perfect!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you edm, hat trick&stacey and everyone for the likes! Not my typical work look [emoji3] I live in Finland and snow came late this year but now it’s definitely here. Communications ( trams, buses, some local trains) are on strike today but living in the city center and from a short walking distance from the office is great on days like this. Taking a short cut through our ”Central Park” and enjoying the winter scenery, yes it’s pretty!

Wishing everyone a relaxing weekend [emoji300]️


----------



## dragonette

etoile de mer said:


> I do the same, including pouncing with Hermes! There, if I see it, and love it, I buy it...assuming it's mostly a rational decision!



Speaking of rational decisions... I walked past my SG H store today, popped in and asked them to re-activate my global search for a duoCarmen in noir/noir... even if they cost more here. (they have tried once, a few months ago, and informed me they failed) I saw someone on IG get one recently, and am hoping it was from a H store and not resale...


----------



## etoile de mer

dragonette said:


> Speaking of rational decisions... I walked past my SG H store today, popped in and asked them to re-activate my global search for a duoCarmen in noir/noir... even if they cost more here. (they have tried once, a few months ago, and informed me they failed) I saw someone on IG get one recently, and am hoping it was from a H store and not resale...



I hope they find one for you! I love Carmens, and the duo is especially cute!  Will you use it for keys, or as a charm? I have two, but feel a bit badly having one bounce around in the bottom of my bag!  The sliky smooth lambskin seems so delicate. I only carry a few keys, which I access infrequently, and my car is keyless. As I I don't really need a key ring, mine are currently more decorative!


----------



## dragonette

etoile de mer said:


> I hope they find one for you! I love Carmens, and the duo is especially cute!  Will you use it for keys, or as a charm? I have two, but feel a bit badly having one bounce around in the bottom of my bag!  The sliky smooth lambskin seems so delicate. I only carry a few keys, which I access infrequently, and my car is keyless, so I don't really need a key ring. So mine are currently more decorative!



I haven’t decided what I will do with it haha! A pf gf pointed out to me that noir is not gonna be very visible on my very noir bags lol! She has a point. But I still want it! I do think it’s a little big to use as actual key holder... I’ll have to find one first then see how it looks on my bags [emoji3]


----------



## etoile de mer

dragonette said:


> I haven’t decided what I will do with it haha! A pf gf pointed out to me that noir is not gonna be very visible on my very noir bags lol! She has a point. But I still want it! I do think it’s a little big to use as actual key holder... I’ll have to find one first then see how it looks on my bags [emoji3]



I was the same, I just wanted them, and wasn't even sure how I'd use them!  I think black on black could look gorgeous and elegant because of the textural difference. And it likely won't be your only one.  A pop color Carmen would look beautiful against black, too!


----------



## dragonette

etoile de mer said:


> I was the same, I just wanted them, and wasn't even sure how I'd use them!  I think black on black could look gorgeous and elegant because of the textural difference. And it likely won't be your only one.  A pop color Carmen would look beautiful against black, too!


Yes I was thinking I might like the understated-ness of black on black too... And yes, I suspect I will have a set of colorful SLGs after I am done with my noir set! 
I've always loved the Carmens... even before I really liked H as a brand, the Carmen was the first thing I found really cute!


----------



## Serva1

dragonette said:


> Speaking of rational decisions... I walked past my SG H store today, popped in and asked them to re-activate my global search for a duoCarmen in noir/noir... even if they cost more here. (they have tried once, a few months ago, and informed me they failed) I saw someone on IG get one recently, and am hoping it was from a H store and not resale...



I’m hoping to find this one too [emoji3] Good Luck[emoji256] Checking the European website frequently but I seldom see duoCarmens in neutral colours. Hoping I can find one in Paris. 

About Carmens, I’ve collected 10 and happy with my collection. The only ones that could tempt me are fauve barenia and noir box but I don’t think they are in production.


----------



## Serva1

etoile de mer said:


> I was the same, I just wanted them, and wasn't even sure how I'd use them!  I think black on black could look gorgeous and elegant because of the textural difference. And it likely won't be your only one.  A pop color Carmen would look beautiful against black, too!



Another Carmen hoarder here[emoji3]



I only use mine for keys but I change the Carmen very often depending on the bag I’m carrying or my mood. 

My summerbag in bleu aztec is the only exception. I have two of these Carmens, got the other from a dear friend as a present, and at times I dress up the bag.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Serva1 said:


> We had a snowstorm today and I took some pics when I walked to the office. No meetings so I could dress more casual but very weather appropriate [emoji3]



Wow! looks amazing! I've heard that kids in Finland go to school on skis from very early on  Can you ski to your office?


----------



## dragonette

Serva1 said:


> I’m hoping to find this one too [emoji3] Good Luck[emoji256] Checking the European website frequently but I seldom see duoCarmens in neutral colours. Hoping I can find one in Paris.
> 
> About Carmens, I’ve collected 10 and happy with my collection. The only ones that could tempt me are fauve barenia and noir box but I don’t think they are in production.



Paris is actually really bad for SLGs! Especially neutrals! I hope you will be in the right place at the right time!

They made noir box carmens?! Would that be quite stiff?


----------



## dragonette

Serva1 said:


> Another Carmen hoarder here[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3955014
> 
> I only use mine for keys but I change the Carmen very often depending on the bag I’m carrying or my mood.
> 
> My summerbag in bleu aztec is the only exception. I have two of these Carmens, got the other from a dear friend as a present, and at times I dress up the bag.
> View attachment 3955031



I died and went to Carmen Heaven...


----------



## etoile de mer

dragonette said:


> Yes I was thinking I might like the understated-ness of black on black too... And yes, I suspect I will have a set of colorful SLGs after I am done with my noir set!
> I've always loved the Carmens... even before I really liked H as a brand, the Carmen was the first thing I found really cute!



I fully endorse having two sets of SLGs, black is elegant and classic, and then the colors are so vivid and beautiful, too hard to resist!  Somehow I ended up with two sets! 



Serva1 said:


> I’m hoping to find this one too [emoji3] Good Luck[emoji256] Checking the European website frequently but I seldom see duoCarmens in neutral colours. Hoping I can find one in Paris.
> 
> About Carmens, I’ve collected 10 and happy with my collection. The only ones that could tempt me are fauve barenia and noir box but I don’t think they are in production.





Serva1 said:


> Another Carmen hoarder here[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3955014
> 
> I only use mine for keys but I change the Carmen very often depending on the bag I’m carrying or my mood.
> 
> My summerbag in bleu aztec is the only exception. I have two of these Carmens, got the other from a dear friend as a present, and at times I dress up the bag.
> View attachment 3955031



*Serva*, good luck in your search for a duo! And when you mentioned your collection, I hoped you'd post a pic!  Gorgeous! 


Here are my two sets of SLGs, showing my Carmens in Rose Jaipur and Celeste.


----------



## dragonette

etoile de mer said:


> I fully endorse having two sets of SLGs, black is elegant and classic, and then the colors are so vivid and beautiful, too hard to resist!  Somehow I ended up with two sets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Serva*, good luck in your search for a duo! And when you mentioned your collection, I hoped you'd post a pic!  Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Here are my two sets of SLGs, showing my Carmens in Rose Jaipur and Celeste.
> 
> View attachment 3955124
> 
> View attachment 3955125



Your taste in color is impeccable! Very inspiring!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Hi friends! Nice to see you in another venue!  I'm having a special Hermes moment with the advent of my blue electric toolbox, so I thought I'd interrupt my regularly scheduled Chanel RTW channel to share over here.

This is my somewhat quirky H collection: a Whitebus, a Kelly depeche, and now the Toolbox.  I'm not a big bag collector so a new bag is a big deal in my world.


----------



## Meta

Congrats @Karenaellen! I love BE in Swift!  To me, it's the perfect leather for this vibrant color!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Serva1 said:


> Another Carmen hoarder here[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3955014
> 
> I only use mine for keys but I change the Carmen very often depending on the bag I’m carrying or my mood.
> 
> My summerbag in bleu aztec is the only exception. I have two of these Carmens, got the other from a dear friend as a present, and at times I dress up the bag.
> View attachment 3955031


You have an amazing Carmen collection! I only have 2 now as I have no use for them either. But the soft lamb skin tassels are just so adorable!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> I fully endorse having two sets of SLGs, black is elegant and classic, and then the colors are so vivid and beautiful, too hard to resist!  Somehow I ended up with two sets!
> *Serva*, good luck in your search for a duo! And when you mentioned your collection, I hoped you'd post a pic!  Gorgeous!
> 
> Here are my two sets of SLGs, showing my Carmens in Rose Jaipur and Celeste.
> 
> View attachment 3955124
> 
> View attachment 3955125


Honey, your SLG collection has really grown! Love the pastel colours!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Karenaellen said:


> Hi friends! Nice to see you in another venue!  I'm having a special Hermes moment with the advent of my blue electric toolbox, so I thought I'd interrupt my regularly scheduled Chanel RTW channel to share over here.
> 
> This is my somewhat quirky H collection: a Whitebus, a Kelly depeche, and now the Toolbox.  I'm not a big bag collector so a new bag is a big deal in my world.


What a lovely collection! The tool box is so cute! BE is an amazing colour and I have 2 bags in BE!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Serva1 said:


> Another Carmen hoarder here[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3955014
> 
> I only use mine for keys but I change the Carmen very often depending on the bag I’m carrying or my mood.
> 
> My summerbag in bleu aztec is the only exception. I have two of these Carmens, got the other from a dear friend as a present, and at times I dress up the bag.
> View attachment 3955031


I have a question for you about the Carmen on your kelly, where you have it on the strap. Do you find the metal ring on the Carmen leaves marks on the strap?


----------



## chicinthecity777

@etoile de mer We came across this video on YouTube and I thought you or other big dog lovers may appreciate. The golden in the video is exactly like Harry who eats so fast!


----------



## etoile de mer

dragonette said:


> Your taste in color is impeccable! Very inspiring!



Thank you, *dragonette*, so sweet of you!  I was so inspired by the “rainbow” thread, it’s one of my favorites. So many beautiful collections there! 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/rainbow-of-colors-inside-your-h-bag.51749/


----------



## etoile de mer

Karenaellen said:


> Hi friends! Nice to see you in another venue!  I'm having a special Hermes moment with the advent of my blue electric toolbox, so I thought I'd interrupt my regularly scheduled Chanel RTW channel to share over here.
> 
> This is my somewhat quirky H collection: a Whitebus, a Kelly depeche, and now the Toolbox.  I'm not a big bag collector so a new bag is a big deal in my world.



Hello, *Karenaellen*, so glad you joined us!  Fun to see your collection, and congratulations on your new Toolbox, beautiful!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> @etoile de mer We came across this video on YouTube and I thought you or other big dog lovers may appreciate. The golden in the video is exactly like Harry who eats so fast!




*xiangxiang*,  this is hilarious! Our Molly did exactly the same, a bit alarming to watch! Why did she think each meal was her last? And my husband and I have commented that the kitchen floor was never as clean as when we had her. Anything dropped would be spotted and devoured by her in seconds. This usually involved her jumping up and scrambling across the floor as if she thought we also might be after it!  And a thorough job often included her mashing her snout into the baseboard to ensure nothing was missed!

@prepster, where are you? I think you have a German Shepherd, and can weigh in on this shocking disparity in doggie dining etiquette!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> *xiangxiang*,  this is hilarious! Our Molly did exactly the same, a bit alarming to watch! Why did she think each meal was her last? And my husband and I have commented that the kitchen floor was never as clean as when we had her. Anything dropped would be spotted and devoured by her in seconds. This usually involved her jumping up and scrambling across the floor as if she thought we also might be after it!  And a thorough job often included her mashing her snout into the baseboard to ensure nothing was missed!
> 
> @prepster, where are you? I think you have a German Shepherd, and can weigh in on this shocking disparity in doggie dining etiquette!


We emailed this to a friend who has a German Shepherd and he just laughed. Yes we need Prepster to verify this! Lol!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Honey, your SLG collection has really grown! Love the pastel colours!



It grew kind of quickly,  so fun to collect! I'm looking forward to seeing what next pops up in shades of blue, Azur and Brighton seem to be the ones expected.


----------



## dragonette

etoile de mer said:


> Thank you, *dragonette*, so sweet of you!  I was so inspired by the “rainbow” thread, it’s one of my favorites. So many beautiful collections there!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/rainbow-of-colors-inside-your-h-bag.51749/



One of the best threads ever! So many gorgeous collections but yours have always been my faves! I love H pinks but don't think I'd carry pink bags (anymore). A pink SLG set will be perfect!  I love the simplicity of your wallets... but I just wish the pull tab was made in a matching color with the rest of the wallet.


----------



## Serva1

MaryAndDogs said:


> Wow! looks amazing! I've heard that kids in Finland go to school on skis from very early on  Can you ski to your office?



Yes, in the middle and northern parts of Finland it’s possible to ski to places. I live in Helsinki so no skiing here [emoji3] This week we have a lot of snow and -10C and sunny so lovely winter weather!


----------



## Serva1

etoile de mer said:


> I fully endorse having two sets of SLGs, black is elegant and classic, and then the colors are so vivid and beautiful, too hard to resist!  Somehow I ended up with two sets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Serva*, good luck in your search for a duo! And when you mentioned your collection, I hoped you'd post a pic!  Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Here are my two sets of SLGs, showing my Carmens in Rose Jaipur and Celeste.
> 
> View attachment 3955124
> 
> View attachment 3955125



Really beautiful sets edm, those pinks go so well together. I have some sets in black, barenia and orange too. It’s nice with colourful slgs.


----------



## Serva1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You have an amazing Carmen collection! I only have 2 now as I have no use for them either. But the soft lamb skin tassels are just so adorable!



Thank you [emoji3] yes, cannot resist these. When I crave for Hermès and cannot take a flight to the nearest store, I always go online and if I’m lucky I find something to keep me happy for a while. 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have a question for you about the Carmen on your kelly, where you have it on the strap. Do you find the metal ring on the Carmen leaves marks on the strap?



My B is in chèvre so no marks on the strap but would be afraid to use a Carmen on my swift bag [emoji3]


----------



## prepster

xiangxiang0731 said:


> @etoile de mer We came across this video on YouTube and I thought you or other big dog lovers may appreciate. The golden in the video is exactly like Harry who eats so fast!




What a funny video!  Thanks for sharing.  I have two that eat like the sweet guy on the right, and one that eats like the Golden.  He was initially one of the largest puppies in the litter, so I can only guess that he got so big by beating the competition to the food.  



etoile de mer said:


> *xiangxiang*,  this is hilarious! Our Molly did exactly the same, a bit alarming to watch! Why did she think each meal was her last? And my husband and I have commented that the kitchen floor was never as clean as when we had her. Anything dropped would be spotted and devoured by her in seconds. This usually involved her jumping up and scrambling across the floor as if she thought we also might be after it!  And a thorough job often included her mashing her snout into the baseboard to ensure nothing was missed!
> 
> @prepster, where are you? I think you have a German Shepherd, and can weigh in on this shocking disparity in doggie dining etiquette!



Lol!  I wonder the same thing. The one who swallows everything whole will sit politely until we set the bowl down, wait until we say “Okay,” and then eat his dinner in one gulp as if we might take it away.  You would think we were in the habit of stealing his food.


----------



## chicinthecity777

prepster said:


> What a funny video!  Thanks for sharing.  I have two that eat like the sweet guy on the right, and one that eats like the Golden.  He was initially one of the largest puppies in the litter, so I can only guess that he got so big by beating the competition to the food.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  I wonder the same thing. The one who swallows everything whole will sit politely until we set the bowl down, wait until we say “Okay,” and then eat his dinner in one gulp as if we might take it away.  You would think we were in the habit of stealing his food.


How funny! Harry is the same, he would sit and wait patiently and once he is given the "okay" to eat, he would just gulp it in one go if he could. Golden retrievers were originally bred for retrieve hunted birds etc so they were bred to have wide and soft mouth. I guess that would make precise eating difficult.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Another funny puppy video: 

We saw one of those puppies last summer around Wimbledon common who was being trained. She was incredibly cute but very shy. I am still amazed how big they grow up to!


----------



## MooMooVT

I know this is an international crowd, but am I the only one excited to watch the Super Bowl while shopping H scarves online? I'll go further out on that limb and note while I'm a lifelong Redskins fan, I now live in New England and I'll be rooting for the Patriots. 

Ok - back to planning which CW of Grand Prix du Faubourg to purchase... Torn between 04, 10, & 14.


----------



## meowlett

xiangxiang0731 said:


> @etoile de mer We came across this video on YouTube and I thought you or other big dog lovers may appreciate. The golden in the video is exactly like Harry who eats so fast!



Ha ha ha.  We have eating contest at our house every Christmas.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MooMooVT said:


> I know this is an international crowd, but am I the only one excited to watch the Super Bowl while shopping H scarves online? I'll go further out on that limb and note while I'm a lifelong Redskins fan, I now live in New England and I'll be rooting for the Patriots.
> 
> Ok - back to planning which CW of Grand Prix du Faubourg to purchase... Torn between 04, 10, & 14.


Sorry MooMooVT, it's on some TV channel here but I don't know which one. They have been trying to push NFL here and they do have a local team but it's not quite mainstream here yet. On the other hand Rugby Union's Six Nations tournament is on so there is a lot of talks about that. England just beat Italy! Yay! 

The Grand Prix scarf is gorgeous you can't really go wrong with any. I have the lilac CW myself...


----------



## MooMooVT

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Sorry MooMooVT, it's on some TV channel here but I don't know which one. They have been trying to push NFL here and they do have a local team but it's not quite mainstream here yet. On the other hand Rugby Union's Six Nations tournament is on so there is a lot of talks about that. England just beat Italy! Yay!
> 
> The Grand Prix scarf is gorgeous you can't really go wrong with any. I have the lilac CW myself...


I've always been intrigued by Rugby but don't understand it and there's not much of it in the states (unless you REALLY seek it out). Good to hear England won! Now if New England can do the same


----------



## chicinthecity777

MooMooVT said:


> I've always been intrigued by Rugby but don't understand it and there's not much of it in the states (unless you REALLY seek it out). Good to hear England won! Now if New England can do the same


Ha, hope New England wins! 
Although real rugby fans would say there are a lot of rules in the game but I don't hink there are many apart from you can only pass backwards. Well I only watch it coz fit men running in shorts ...


----------



## chicinthecity777

meowlett said:


> Ha ha ha.  We have eating contest at our house every Christmas.


Haha! May I know your eating contest is between who and who?


----------



## meowlett

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Haha! May I know your eating contest is between who and who?


Of course the pups.  Here is the 2017 one.


----------



## MooMooVT

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ha, hope New England wins!
> Although real rugby fans would say there are a lot of rules in the game but I don't hink there are many apart from you can only pass backwards. Well I only watch it coz fit men running in shorts ...


YES! Rugby does have the advantage of skimpier uniforms. All those dreamy, well built NFL men are hidden under all those pads!


----------



## chicinthecity777

meowlett said:


> Of course the pups.  Here is the 2017 one.



 I didn't know you had 2 pups! They are so cute! And what was the one on the right doing on the chair half of the time? I must say that they wouldn't stand a chance up against a golden retriever though.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MooMooVT said:


> YES! Rugby does have the advantage of skimpier uniforms. All those dreamy, well built NFL men are hidden under all those pads!


Exactly! I really don't care too much about the games themselves but the players!


----------



## meowlett

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I didn't know you had 2 pups! They are so cute! And what was the one on the right doing on the chair half of the time? I must say that they wouldn't stand a chance up against a golden retriever though.


The blonde one can beat the Golden when it comes to eating.  The plate was arranged intentionally to slow her down to give the other one a chance.  She can chomp 6 mini pancakes in one go in previous year (that I think was on my old iPhone).  And she had once been fed 12 human sized pancakes by our niece.  The cow-printed one is a defective cocker spaniel as she is super picky about her food.  That said, life is very fair.  She is very good at competition obedience.


----------



## meowlett

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Exactly! I really don't care too much about the games themselves but the players!


I could care less about either games previously until I was attending the game and rooting for my home team.  You should try that and see what you think about that.
In any case, my NFL team did not make playoff this year.  So I really don't care but will root for the Patriots because I used to live in NE and remembered vividly how I fell in love with the first Birkin bag I met at the Back Bay Hermes store.


----------



## chicinthecity777

meowlett said:


> The blonde one can beat the Golden when it comes to eating.  The plate was arranged intentionally to slow her down to give the other one a chance.  She can chomp 6 mini pancakes in one go in previous year (that I think was on my old iPhone).  And she had once been fed 12 human sized pancakes by our niece.  The cow-printed one is a defective cocker spaniel as she is super picky about her food.  That said, life is very fair.  She is very good at competition obedience.


I love cocker spaniels! They are incredibly cute! And very good temperament. Golden retrievers have some cocker spaniel in them. The puppies of them are so much alike! The long ears and the curls take the cake!


----------



## chicinthecity777

meowlett said:


> I could care less about either games previously until I was attending the game and rooting for my home team.  You should try that and see what you think about that.
> In any case, my NFL team did not make playoff this year.  So I really don't care but will root for the Patriots because I used to live in NE and remembered vividly how I fell in love with the first Birkin bag I met at the Back Bay Hermes store.


My SO works in soccer so that's what our focus is. He gets to go in the board room for games if he wants. We support a team and he has 2 season tickets and goes with his mates. We get hospitality tickets often and I go to those games occasionally. I don't mind going to the games as long as it's warm and with plenty of food and drinks.


----------



## dragonette

xiangxiang0731 said:


> My SO works in soccer so that's what our focus is. He gets to go in the board room for games if he wants. We support a team and he has 2 season tickets and goes with his mates. We get hospitality tickets often and I go to those games occasionally. I don't mind going to the games as long as it's warm and with plenty of food and drinks.



The key word is "warm"... BF is a Bayern supporter. He took me to one game... Froze my butt off! But the stadium hotdog was super yummy. I couldn't resist even though I usually stay away from processed meats!


----------



## chicinthecity777

dragonette said:


> The key word is "warm"... BF is a Bayern supporter. He took me to one game... Froze my butt off! But the stadium hotdog was super yummy. I couldn't resist even though I usually stay away from processed meats!


Yep! Definitely needs to be warm! Hence boardroom and hospitality tickets come handy because worst case scenario, you can sit in the room and watch it on TV with unlimited food and drinks. I remember sitting in the room for almost the entire game once a few years ago.


----------



## dragonette

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yep! Definitely needs to be warm! Hence boardroom and hospitality tickets come handy because worst case scenario, you can sit in the room and watch it on TV with unlimited food and drinks. I remember sitting in the room for almost the entire game once a few years ago.


He says he used to get those tickets about 3-4 years ago but not anymore. I will reconsider the next invitation if the weather isn't warmer.


----------



## dragonette

I am H-appy today! The noir Carmen my gf ordered for me arrived at hers... and we also ordered a noir duo Carmen today!  When my noir Mini Bearn appears, my noir SLG set will be complete.


----------



## chicinthecity777

dragonette said:


> He says he used to get those tickets about 3-4 years ago but not anymore. I will reconsider the next invitation if the weather isn't warmer.


I would pass if the weather was cold.


----------



## meowlett

@dragonette and @xiangxiang0731 Your talking about the coldness at the soccer fields makes me feel really cold right now!
That said, as part of the 12's (Seahawks fans), we are known to be the loudest and most obnoxious fans in NFL.  A few years ago, DH and I had to be down in front to contribute to the noise in cold weather instead of hiding my company's comfortable suite.  I am just glad that I did not die from pneumonia.


----------



## meowlett

And here is one of the action shots I took from a couple seasons ago when Seahawks played the Panthers.  I miss Beast Mode.


And of course, our pups are 12's too.


----------



## dragonette

meowlett said:


> And here is one of the action shots I took from a couple seasons ago when Seahawks played the Panthers.  I miss Beast Mode.
> View attachment 3958178
> 
> And of course, our pups are 12's too.
> View attachment 3958179



Awww cutest pups!


----------



## chicinthecity777

meowlett said:


> And here is one of the action shots I took from a couple seasons ago when Seahawks played the Panthers.  I miss Beast Mode.
> View attachment 3958178
> 
> And of course, our pups are 12's too.
> View attachment 3958179


OMG pup cuteness over load! They are adorable!


----------



## NewBeeUn

I have a dilemma I'm unsure whether to buy a Rose Blanc Clic H or Robe Du Soir scarf. They only have one of each in-store which I'm holding and both cws are now gone from the UK website. It's one or the other


----------



## cocomlle

meowlett said:


> @dragonette and @xiangxiang0731 Your talking about the coldness at the soccer fields makes me feel really cold right now!
> That said, as part of the 12's (Seahawks fans), we are known to be the loudest and most obnoxious fans in NFL.  A few years ago, DH and I had to be down in front to contribute to the noise in cold weather instead of hiding my company's comfortable suite.  I am just glad that I did not die from pneumonia.



Ah, the 12th Man! My sis, a recent transplant to Seattle from SF is constantly taunted by my bro (total Niners fan) about her "betrayal" for moving to "SeaTurkey" territory. 

Sad for our local (San Mateo) boy Tom Brady and Pats loss, but happy for Eagles for 1st SB win!


----------



## lulilu

We are Eagles fans and yesterday's game brought much joy and celebration here.


----------



## lulilu

Emily hoovers her food too.  We had to buy a puzzle bowl to slow her down.


----------



## meowlett

cocomlle said:


> Ah, the 12th Man! My sis, a recent transplant to Seattle from SF is constantly taunted by my bro (total Niners fan) about her "betrayal" for moving to "SeaTurkey" territory.
> 
> Sad for our local (San Mateo) boy Tom Brady and Pats loss, but happy for Eagles for 1st SB win!


Oh, your bro is a "Forty Whiners" fans.
Here is a picture from Dec 2014.  Kapernick was about to be sacked!  Yes, I took the picture from my seat using a lens within the NFL length limit.


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> Hi friends! Nice to see you in another venue!  I'm having a special Hermes moment with the advent of my blue electric toolbox, so I thought I'd interrupt my regularly scheduled Chanel RTW channel to share over here.
> 
> This is my somewhat quirky H collection: a Whitebus, a Kelly depeche, and now the Toolbox.  I'm not a big bag collector so a new bag is a big deal in my world.



Better late than never! I was catching up on this thread and had to comment on your lovely toolbox. BE is one of the very best blues in my opinion (I know I’m not alone) and the toolbox is such a cool bag. I admire them every time o see one in a photo but I’ve never seen one IRL. Now maybe that will change 
I am a big believer in a unique collection and of course I hear lore of your sensational whitebus before even knowing who it belonged to!


----------



## nicole0612

Serva1 said:


> Another Carmen hoarder here[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3955014
> 
> I only use mine for keys but I change the Carmen very often depending on the bag I’m carrying or my mood.
> 
> My summerbag in bleu aztec is the only exception. I have two of these Carmens, got the other from a dear friend as a present, and at times I dress up the bag.
> View attachment 3955031





etoile de mer said:


> I fully endorse having two sets of SLGs, black is elegant and classic, and then the colors are so vivid and beautiful, too hard to resist!  Somehow I ended up with two sets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Serva*, good luck in your search for a duo! And when you mentioned your collection, I hoped you'd post a pic!  Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Here are my two sets of SLGs, showing my Carmens in Rose Jaipur and Celeste.
> 
> View attachment 3955124
> 
> View attachment 3955125



I really enjoyed the photos of the coordinating SLG. I have been longing for a bag in my favorite color, but maybe I will just start to collect an array of pink/purple SLG. I once bought a watch just because the band was Anemone


----------



## nicole0612

meowlett said:


> @dragonette and @xiangxiang0731 Your talking about the coldness at the soccer fields makes me feel really cold right now!
> That said, as part of the 12's (Seahawks fans), we are known to be the loudest and most obnoxious fans in NFL.  A few years ago, DH and I had to be down in front to contribute to the noise in cold weather instead of hiding my company's comfortable suite.  I am just glad that I did not die from pneumonia.



You are from Seattle also meowlett? So glad to meet you. There are a surprising number of Hermes loving tPFs in Seattle!


----------



## Serva1

nicole0612 said:


> I really enjoyed the photos of the coordinating SLG. I have been longing for a bag in my favorite color, but maybe I will just start to collect an array of pink/purple SLG. I once bought a watch just because the band was Anemone



The seasonal pinks and blues change all the time so I would say go for it. Collect your favourite slgs and when the bag arrives it will probably be one of your favourite colours and hence match your slgs.


----------



## nicole0612

Serva1 said:


> The seasonal pinks and blues change all the time so I would say go for it. Collect your favourite slgs and when the bag arrives it will probably be one of your favourite colours and hence match your slgs.



It will be a very fun project


----------



## meowlett

nicole0612 said:


> You are from Seattle also meowlett? So glad to meet you. There are a surprising number of Hermes loving tPFs in Seattle!


Hi @nicole0612, yes, we are from Seattle.  Nice to meet you too.


----------



## cilantro

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *cilantro,* We seem to share the same sense of humor!  You’d probably also like, “Bored to Death”, which we thought was very funny, although in some places veers towards “Curb Your Enthusiasm” territory, in that we’d be thinking, “oh geez,   we shouldn’t be laughing”!


I definitely think we do! Bored to Death is so funny and Jason’s facial expressions and his hairstyle cracks me up every time. And yes, I will go shouldn’t be laughing but omg it’s too funny I can’t help it!


----------



## cilantro

etoile de mer said:


> Hello all , I hope everyone is having a nice weekend! Here's a pic of my latest attempt at making a creamy, not too sweet, coconut milk "ice cream".  I’ve been on a mission to create a recipe we love, this one is mocha chip. Getting close, recipe needs a bit more tweaking, but pretty good!
> 
> View attachment 3933647


This looks good. I tried making coffee ice cream before but it wasn’t as good. Do you use egg yolks?


----------



## cilantro

etoile de mer said:


> For fellow coconut lovers (and to entice others who are on the fence), here's a photo of my favorite coconut items. Bottom right is made by Mother Nature.  The others are coconut oil in solid and liquid forms, canned coconut milk, and coconut water. I find quality makes a big difference in flavor, so I buy the best available. I especially like this brand of coconut milk, as it has no thickeners.
> 
> View attachment 3936434
> 
> Lots of local grocers seem to sell these young coconuts, now. If you ask, they’ll often be willing to cut off the hard shell on the top to expose the coconut meat. Cutting a hole in that exposes the fresh coconut water, so good! And as these are younger coconuts, the meat is softer, so it's easy to scoop out to eat, or use in recipes.
> 
> View attachment 3936437
> 
> View attachment 3936438


I love coconut especially when chilled! The meat is yummy when it’s soft and sweet. It’s one of the most delicious snack I enjoy when watching TV


----------



## lulilu

I am really looking forward to the new season of Homeland starting on Sunday.  And there's a crazy show called Baskets that stars Louis Anderson starting a new season.  It's one of those shows that you have to watch for some time to get into it.  Anyone watching anything new?  (still watching Victoria and Frankie and Grace)


----------



## nicole0612

lulilu said:


> I am really looking forward to the new season of Homeland starting on Sunday.  And there's a crazy show called Baskets that stars Louis Anderson starting a new season.  It's one of those shows that you have to watch for some time to get into it.  Anyone watching anything new?  (still watching Victoria and Frankie and Grace)



I heard a really nice interview with him on Fresh Air a few months back where he talked about Baskets and his experience growing up and how it relates. I came away with complex feelings, it was sad at times, sobering at times, funny at times, but he seems to be a rare person who has sadness in his life and can share about it in a genuine way without seeming to want anything (pity, admiration, comfort...).


----------



## lulilu

nicole0612 said:


> I heard a really nice interview with him on Fresh Air a few months back where he talked about Baskets and his experience growing up and how it relates. I came away with complex feelings, it was sad at times, sobering at times, funny at times, but he seems to be a rare person who has sadness in his life and can share about it in a genuine way without seeming to want anything (pity, admiration, comfort...).



Baskets is like that Nicole -- funny, sad, sobering -- many emotions, which is why you have to watch it for a bit to "get into it."  His character is wonderful.


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> I am really looking forward to the new season of Homeland starting on Sunday.  And there's a crazy show called Baskets that stars Louis Anderson starting a new season.  It's one of those shows that you have to watch for some time to get into it.  Anyone watching anything new?  (still watching Victoria and Frankie and Grace)


We love Homeland! It's one of our favourite shows! Thank you for mentioning it or else we might have missed it. Just checked it starts here around 18th Feb. So I shall set a reminder on my TV box to record it.

We started to watch Babylon Berlin this week and so far it's been excellent! It's the first TV series in German for us. It's the most expensive non-English language drama series ever made in history and also most expensive German TV series at the time of its first season release with a budget of approximately 40 million Euros.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4378376/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1

It's set in late 1920'+ Berlin. It has history, detective story, strong female characters, the art deco set, the entertainment scenes in Berlin, the dances, the whole works! It gives a great peak of Berlin right after WWI. We have visited Berlin several times and really find it so fascinating!


----------



## lulilu

^^I wish we got some of these interesting European shows.  I have just about every cable channel, netflix, Amazon, etc. and still can't get stuff.


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> ^^I wish we got some of these interesting European shows.  I have just about every cable channel, netflix, Amazon, etc. and still can't get stuff.


According to IMDB, this was released in the USA on 30 January 2018 but it's via "internet only". So I assume it's more Amazon Netflix time of platform? Worth doing a search?


----------



## lulilu

Thanks dear!  I have to learn more about internet programming.  I have a feeling that one watches on the computer but I will try to find out.


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> Thanks dear!  I have to learn more about internet programming.  I have a feeling that one watches on the computer but I will try to find out.


I must admit I am not a fan of watching on computer either. Hence I don't have those internet only platforms. For watching shows, I like mine on a big screen.


----------



## lulilu

I have netflix and Amazon Prime on my tv.  Apple tv maybe?  My GDs are better at finding stuff than I am.  When the 8 year old couldn't find the cartoon she wanted on the tv, she watched it on my phone lol.  I have no idea how.


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> I have netflix and Amazon Prime on my tv.  Apple tv maybe?  My GDs are better at finding stuff than I am.  When the 8 year old couldn't find the cartoon she wanted on the tv, she watched it on my phone lol.  I have no idea how.


Oh yeah kids are much more technology savvy these days for sure!


----------



## katekluet

That series is on Netflix, DH found it...


----------



## nicole0612

lulilu said:


> Baskets is like that Nicole -- funny, sad, sobering -- many emotions, which is why you have to watch it for a bit to "get into it."  His character is wonderful.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> We love Homeland! It's one of our favourite shows! Thank you for mentioning it or else we might have missed it. Just checked it starts here around 18th Feb. So I shall set a reminder on my TV box to record it.
> 
> We started to watch Babylon Berlin this week and so far it's been excellent! It's the first TV series in German for us. It's the most expensive non-English language drama series ever made in history and also most expensive German TV series at the time of its first season release with a budget of approximately 40 million Euros.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4378376/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
> 
> It's set in late 1920'+ Berlin. It has history, detective story, strong female characters, the art deco set, the entertainment scenes in Berlin, the dances, the whole works! It gives a great peak of Berlin right after WWI. We have visited Berlin several times and really find it so fascinating!


Thanks, I'm interested in checking both of these out. 
I could use a brush up on my college German  Luiliu, I was going to comment that these internet only shows can be watched on the TV with apple TV usually, but I see that it was found on netflix


----------



## Meta

@prepster I somehow thought of you when I saw these gardening tools!  (Image via IG)


----------



## etoile de mer

dragonette said:


> One of the best threads ever! So many gorgeous collections but yours have always been my faves! I love H pinks but don't think I'd carry pink bags (anymore). A pink SLG set will be perfect!  I love the simplicity of your wallets... but I just wish the pull tab was made in a matching color with the rest of the wallet.



Hi *dragonette*,  Hermes makes beautiful pinks! A pink set in your black bags would look gorgeous! Regarding the Silk’In tabs, when they were previously silk, they were so easily soiled, so Barenia is a big improvement. It is kind of funny they don’t match the tab to the wallet color, but I was so happy they made the change from silk, I really don't mind. And kind of fun to have a tiny bit of Barenia on the wallet , so silky smooth!


----------



## etoile de mer

Serva1 said:


> Really beautiful sets edm, those pinks go so well together. I have some sets in black, barenia and orange too. It’s nice with colourful slgs.



Thank you *Serva*,   I collected the pale set first, but love the pink set most!   What SLG pieces do you have in Barenia? I love Barenia, it's so a beautiful!


----------



## etoile de mer

prepster said:


> What a funny video!  Thanks for sharing.  I have two that eat like the sweet guy on the right, and one that eats like the Golden.  He was initially one of the largest puppies in the litter, so I can only guess that he got so big by beating the competition to the food.
> 
> Lol!  I wonder the same thing. The one who swallows everything whole will sit politely until we set the bowl down, wait until we say “Okay,” and then eat his dinner in one gulp as if we might take it away.  You would think we were in the habit of stealing his food.



*prepster*, so cute! I love all the different personalities. You have your hands full (and a full house) with 3 German Shepherds!


----------



## etoile de mer

dragonette said:


> I am H-appy today! The noir Carmen my gf ordered for me arrived at hers... and we also ordered a noir duo Carmen today!  When my noir Mini Bearn appears, my noir SLG set will be complete.



Yay, exciting, *dragonette*! I hope you find your Mini Bearn soon, too!


----------



## etoile de mer

cilantro said:


> I definitely think we do! Bored to Death is so funny and Jason’s facial expressions and his hairstyle cracks me up every time. And yes, I will go shouldn’t be laughing but omg it’s too funny I can’t help it!



Hi *cilantro*, and his sincerity, and lack of guile are so funny! We love Ted Danson on that program, as well. I think it may be time for us to watch the series again. 



cilantro said:


> This looks good. I tried making coffee ice cream before but it wasn’t as good. Do you use egg yolks?



Yes, it was a cooked, custard base with egg yolks. A bit too egg-y in taste, recipe needs more tinkering, but I've currently lost interest!


----------



## dragonette

Rami00 said:


> Goldie 30, chilling at the Parliament Hill library (Ottawa).



Spectacular pic! 



etoile de mer said:


> Hi *dragonette*,  Hermes makes beautiful pinks! A pink set in your black bags would look gorgeous! Regarding the Silk’In tabs, when they were previously silk, they were so easily soiled, so Barenia is a big improvement. It is kind of funny they don’t match the tab to the wallet color, but I was so happy they made the change from silk, I really don't mind. And kind of fun to have a tiny bit of Barenia on the wallet , so silky smooth!



If I didn't set myself on only black for my neutral, I'm sure my life will be much easier.  And that is tricky because H is very brown-based on neutral trims and accents. I'm so happy with the prospect of collecting a pink set! 



etoile de mer said:


> Yay, exciting, *dragonette*! I hope you find your Mini Bearn soon, too!



Maybe I should start the pink set concurrently? So I can get a pink wallet (mini Bearn) first and mix it up until the noir appears...


----------



## prepster

weN84 said:


> @prepster I somehow thought of you when I saw these gardening tools!  (Image via IG)
> View attachment 3961521



Hey!  Thanks for thinking of me!  Wow, those are gorgeous.  I just bought myself a new pair of Felco pruners, and practically had a heart attack when they rang them up at the register.  My shears are never where I left them because I like them sharp and everyone else does too, so I can never find them when I need them.  Lol! I’d probably have to sleep with the H pruners under my pillow. 



etoile de mer said:


> *prepster*, so cute! I love all the different personalities. You have your hands full (and a full house) with 3 German Shepherds!


Lol!  That’s for sure.  They are nutty. If I so much as move to get a glass of water they follow me and sit in a line and stare intently.  If nothing interesting happens they flop down with the most dramatic sighs as if they are stuck living with the most boring person on earth.


----------



## prepster

etoile de mer said:


> I fully endorse having two sets of SLGs, black is elegant and classic, and then the colors are so vivid and beautiful, too hard to resist!  Somehow I ended up with two sets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Serva*, good luck in your search for a duo! And when you mentioned your collection, I hoped you'd post a pic!  Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Here are my two sets of SLGs, showing my Carmens in Rose Jaipur and Celeste.
> 
> View attachment 3955124
> 
> View attachment 3955125



I’m way behind but I wanted to say how beautifully you choose colors!



Karenaellen said:


> Hi friends! Nice to see you in another venue!  I'm having a special Hermes moment with the advent of my blue electric toolbox, so I thought I'd interrupt my regularly scheduled Chanel RTW channel to share over here.
> 
> This is my somewhat quirky H collection: a Whitebus, a Kelly depeche, and now the Toolbox.  I'm not a big bag collector so a new bag is a big deal in my world.



Gorgeous collection!


----------



## prepster

xiangxiang0731 said:


> How funny! Harry is the same, he would sit and wait patiently and once he is given the "okay" to eat, he would just gulp it in one go if he could. Golden retrievers were originally bred for retrieve hunted birds etc so they were bred to have wide and soft mouth. I guess that would make precise eating difficult.



Lol! Whenever I see a Golden I just want to squoosh up their soft furry faces and kiss them on the nose.  (That is such a cute video of the Bernese puppy.  )


----------



## etoile de mer

dragonette said:


> If I didn't set myself on only black for my neutral, I'm sure my life will be much easier.  And that is tricky because H is very brown-based on neutral trims and accents. I'm so happy with the prospect of collecting a pink set!



Black Barenia would be ideal for the Silk’In tabs, I wonder why they don’t use that as well? I just often find myself wanting to redesign things! I wish SLGs were available as special orders, would be so fun. I'd start by requesting a Dogon Recto Verso wallet in Epsom. The layout is ideal for me, but I'd rather have Epsom vs Togo for better durability.



dragonette said:


> Maybe I should start the pink set concurrently? So I can get a pink wallet (mini Bearn) first and mix it up until the noir appears...



Yes, good idea, regarding concurrent collecting!  Which pinks do you like? I tend to favor the warmer ones, but the cool pinks are beautiful, too.


----------



## etoile de mer

prepster said:


> Hey!  Thanks for thinking of me!  Wow, those are gorgeous.  I just bought myself a new pair of Felco pruners, and practically had a heart attack when they rang them up at the register.  My shears are never where I left them because I like them sharp and everyone else does too, so I can never find them when I need them.  Lol! I’d probably have to sleep with the H pruners under my pillow.



I don't think I'm the target audience for the Hermes set.  I'm picturing dirt and sap all over them in no time! 



prepster said:


> Lol!  That’s for sure.  They are nutty. If I so much as move to get a glass of water they follow me and sit in a line and stare intently.  If nothing interesting happens they flop down with the most dramatic sighs as if they are stuck living with the most boring person on earth.



That's so sweet!  I love the image of the three of them trotting after you, and then sitting neatly in a row! Our golden was also glued to my side, or my husband's all the time. When she got older, and was having a harder time getting around, we'd ponder whether we really needed to get up to get something. We hated to bother her  as we knew she'd want to follow!


----------



## etoile de mer

prepster said:


> I’m way behind but I wanted to say how beautifully you choose colors!



Thank you, *prepster* , they're so fun to collect!


----------



## prepster

etoile de mer said:


> Our golden was also glued to my side or my husband's, all the time. When she got older, and was having a harder time getting around, we'd ponder whether we really needed to get up to get something. We hated to bother her , as we knew she'd want to follow!



That is so sweet.  I remember when I was at home as a teen and passing by my mother’s sitting room, she would often ask me to refill her coffee for her from the carafe on the table because she didn’t want to lean over and disturb the old kitty in her lap.


----------



## dragonette

etoile de mer said:


> Black Barenia would be ideal for the Silk’In tabs, I wonder why they don’t use that as well? I just often find myself wanting to redesign things! I wish SLGs were available as special orders, would be so fun. I'd start by requesting a Dogon Recto Verso wallet in Epsom. The layout is ideal for me, but I'd rather have Epsom vs Togo for better durability.
> 
> Yes, good idea, regarding concurrent collecting!  Which pinks do you like? I tend to favor the warmer ones, but the cool pinks are beautiful, too.



I also want to redesign things all the time! Usually to simplify something a little more complicated than I prefer!

I was in the local H store the other day and decided I will go for the all-cards version of the Mini Bearn instead of the card+coin version. I was undecided until now... But I think coins  in a Bastia is a much better idea. Adds one more element to the set and also protects the Bearn. BF thinks I'm ridiculous LOL

I had the chance to see a Mini Dogon too in Munich and loved the way it handles (can we say that about SLGs or is it a car thing lol). But I preferred the look of the Bearn.

Love warm pinks too! I might have to use yours as a reference! The cool pinks are nice too but when it veers too much to magenta it gets too purple for me. But I love pale lilac or dusty lilac... I know, it's confusing for me too.


----------



## FizzyWater

dragonette said:


> I also want to redesign things all the time! Usually to simplify something a little more complicated than I prefer!
> 
> I was in the local H store the other day and decided I will go for the all-cards version of the Mini Bearn instead of the card+coin version. I was undecided until now... But I think coins  in a Bastia is a much better idea. Adds one more element to the set and also protects the Bearn. BF thinks I'm ridiculous LOL



Hm, I don't know if you currently use a separate coin purse, but I've discovered I *hate* having to dig 2 things out to pay anything (currently an MC2 and a Bastia).  Every time I unsuccessfully juggle everything at the counter I swear I'm going to start carrying my 15-euro wallet-coin-purse that I bought at a street fair again...

OTOH, in the US I use credit or debit cards a lot more than cash, so I only have to pull out the wallet.  YMMV.


----------



## chicinthecity777

FizzyWater said:


> Hm, I don't know if you currently use a separate coin purse, but I've discovered I *hate* having to dig 2 things out to pay anything (currently an MC2 and a Bastia).  Every time I unsuccessfully juggle everything at the counter I swear I'm going to start carrying my 15-euro wallet-coin-purse that I bought at a street fair again...
> 
> OTOH, in the US I use credit or debit cards a lot more than cash, so I only have to pull out the wallet.  YMMV.


I couldn't either. I use different wallets based on occasion. I have long (kelly, bearn), compact (silk'in) and calvi and all of them can hold cards, notes and coins in one piece. My bastia is for my earphones. I need to be able to access all payment formats in one place!


----------



## chicinthecity777

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks, I'm interested in checking both of these out.
> I could use a brush up on my college German  Luiliu, I was going to comment that these internet only shows can be watched on the TV with apple TV usually, but I see that it was found on netflix


That's really cool that you can understand German! We just finished season 1 and it was very very good!


----------



## chicinthecity777

prepster said:


> Lol!  That’s for sure.  They are nutty. If I so much as move to get a glass of water they follow me and sit in a line and stare intently.  If nothing interesting happens they flop down with the most dramatic sighs as if they are stuck living with the most boring person on earth.





etoile de mer said:


> That's so sweet!  I love the image of the three of them trotting after you, and then sitting neatly in a row! Our golden was also glued to my side, or my husband's all the time. When she got older, and was having a harder time getting around, we'd ponder whether we really needed to get up to get something. We hated to bother her  as we knew she'd want to follow!


Ha, Harry does the same! But his motive is very clear, that is to see if there is any opportunity to find a biscuit wherever we are going or whatever we are doing! Harry is cute as hell but would be a terrible guard dog. As long as a stranger holds a biscuit for him, he would welcome them with open arms, I mean paws!


----------



## dragonette

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I couldn't either. I use different wallets based on occasion. I have long (kelly, bearn), compact (silk'in) and calvi and all of them can hold cards, notes and coins in one piece. My bastia is for my earphones. I need to be able to access all payment formats in one place!



You can put coins in a Calvi? I might be too clumsy for that LOL everything will probably spill out!


----------



## dragonette

FizzyWater said:


> Hm, I don't know if you currently use a separate coin purse, but I've discovered I *hate* having to dig 2 things out to pay anything (currently an MC2 and a Bastia).  Every time I unsuccessfully juggle everything at the counter I swear I'm going to start carrying my 15-euro wallet-coin-purse that I bought at a street fair again...
> 
> OTOH, in the US I use credit or debit cards a lot more than cash, so I only have to pull out the wallet.  YMMV.



Here in Singapore, I usually pay for everything with my cards... sometimes even virtual payments like Grab/Uber. The coin thing is a rare occasion. 

If I had a choice, I would not even carry cash. But there was that one day when I really wanted to buy a juice and they only took cash! I had not a single cent on me and had to walk two blocks to get cash!


----------



## chicinthecity777

dragonette said:


> Here in Singapore, I usually pay for everything with my cards... sometimes even virtual payments like Grab/Uber. The coin thing is a rare occasion.
> 
> If I had a choice, I would not even carry cash. But there was that one day when I really wanted to buy a juice and they only took cash! I had not a single cent on me and had to walk two blocks to get cash!


Yep, coins in calvi. Not ideal but it can hold it. But I agree with you I find myself carry less and less cash. I often go through a week with just £20 in cash. Hence I found a new life for my bastia.


----------



## meowlett

There are a pair of red Salzedo harps at the Metropolitan Opera tonight.
Just reminded my hubby of my other vice that he instigated.  He was silenced when I told him that this harp would match my Birkin.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Anybody watching the winter Olympics? My favourite curling was on last night and I recorded it and watched mixed double China v.s. Norway. Very good!


----------



## Hat Trick

meowlett said:


> There are a pair of red Salzedo harps at the Metropolitan Opera tonight.
> Just reminded my hubby of my other vice that he instigated.  He was silenced when I told him that this harp would match my Birkin.  Ha ha ha.
> View attachment 3964294



Wow! 
Thanks for this photo!
(Hmm, matching harp to Birkin; now there's an idea!   I think my beloved would )


----------



## nicole0612

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Anybody watching the winter Olympics? My favourite curling was on last night and I recorded it and watched mixed double China v.s. Norway. Very good!



Yes, we are watching it! We saw mixed doubles China vs USA for curling (I bet that the events and network decides to broadcast are probably heavily weighted towards the home market), but we could not figure out the rules to save our lives! Is the goal to get one’s balls inside the circles at the end? It looks like it’s within the rules to bump someone else’s ball out of place?


----------



## chicinthecity777

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, we are watching it! We saw mixed doubles China vs USA for curling (I bet that the events and network decides to broadcast are probably heavily weighted towards the home market), but we could not figure out the rules to save our lives! Is the goal to get one’s balls inside the circles at the end? It looks like it’s within the rules to bump someone else’s ball out of place?


I will explain in details tomorrow.


----------



## chicinthecity777

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, we are watching it! We saw mixed doubles China vs USA for curling (I bet that the events and network decides to broadcast are probably heavily weighted towards the home market), but we could not figure out the rules to save our lives! Is the goal to get one’s balls inside the circles at the end? It looks like it’s within the rules to bump someone else’s ball out of place?


I was like you at the beginning of the last winter Olympics. I didn't know what was going on. But my SO is a fan and kept on watching the BBC coverage so he explained it to me. I was hooked since then. So the most important thing is to get your team's stone as closest to the middle of the target as possible. Whoever get to the closest wins the set. Then the scoring. The minimal is 1 point, that is your team's stone is the closest but the 2nd closest is your opponent's stone. If you have more than 1 stone between your closest stone and the next opponent's stone in the target area, you get all of them counted as 1 point for each stone. There are a lot of tactics you can use, you can block the other team's stone or you can knock them out. You will find whoever throw the last stone seems to have a bit of advantage. Hence you have even number of sets in one game to give both team equal chances.

The mixed double event was new as the sports is trying to make the games more dynamics and attractive. Traditional format you have more people in the team and you will often see 2 people sweeping instead of just 1 in the mixed double. In mixed double, you only have 2 people so one has to throw, then one has to sweep and then one has to look at the lines and direction of the travelling of the stone. You may see them switching roles often. It's more challenging.


----------



## Serva1

etoile de mer said:


> Thank you *Serva*,   I collected the pale set first, but love the pink set most!   What SLG pieces do you have in Barenia? I love Barenia, it's so a beautiful!






Both are gorgeous sets [emoji3]

My barenia slgs, the small silkin coincase I use for jewellery, regret I didn’t buy another calvi and bastia, because they are so inexpensive and very useful. I hope I could add a barenia mini bearn cardcase in future. Only collecting fauve, with the ebene bag I like colourful slgs.


----------



## Serva1

dragonette said:


> I also want to redesign things all the time! Usually to simplify something a little more complicated than I prefer!
> 
> I was in the local H store the other day and decided I will go for the all-cards version of the Mini Bearn instead of the card+coin version. I was undecided until now... But I think coins  in a Bastia is a much better idea. Adds one more element to the set and also protects the Bearn. BF thinks I'm ridiculous LOL
> 
> I had the chance to see a Mini Dogon too in Munich and loved the way it handles (can we say that about SLGs or is it a car thing lol). But I preferred the look of the Bearn.
> 
> Love warm pinks too! I might have to use yours as a reference! The cool pinks are nice too but when it veers too much to magenta it gets too purple for me. But I love pale lilac or dusty lilac... I know, it's confusing for me too.



I’m sharing your idea about having coins in a bastia and cards only&little cash in a mini bearn. With the current trend coins will not be needed in future, at least were I live.In many warm countries the coins are also very dirty, don’t want them in my H wallets anyway.


----------



## Serva1

Have to confess I’m not following the winter Olympics, they broadcast when I’m at work or during weekends when I enjoy being outdoors instead. In the evening I rather watch a movie or if tired an episode on Netflix.


----------



## Serva1

Serva1 said:


> Have to confess I’m not following the winter Olympics, they broadcast when I’m at work or during weekends when I enjoy being outdoors instead. In the evening I rather watch a movie or if tired an episode on Netflix.



But if my small country (Finland) has success in the Olympics I’m very happy of course [emoji3]


----------



## nicole0612

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I was like you at the beginning of the last winter Olympics. I didn't know what was going on. But my SO is a fan and kept on watching the BBC coverage so he explained it to me. I was hooked since then. So the most important thing is to get your team's stone as closest to the middle of the target as possible. Whoever get to the closest wins the set. Then the scoring. The minimal is 1 point, that is your team's stone is the closest but the 2nd closest is your opponent's stone. If you have more than 1 stone between your closest stone and the next opponent's stone in the target area, you get all of them counted as 1 point for each stone. There are a lot of tactics you can use, you can block the other team's stone or you can knock them out. You will find whoever throw the last stone seems to have a bit of advantage. Hence you have even number of sets in one game to give both team equal chances.
> 
> The mixed double event was new as the sports is trying to make the games more dynamics and attractive. Traditional format you have more people in the team and you will often see 2 people sweeping instead of just 1 in the mixed double. In mixed double, you only have 2 people so one has to throw, then one has to sweep and then one has to look at the lines and direction of the travelling of the stone. You may see them switching roles often. It's more challenging.



The competition I watched makes so much more sense now. Thank you for explaining the rules and strategy. Each time we thought we understood the objective, something unexpected would happen, “Look, now the other one has jumped in and started sweeping! ...Wow, they have bumped out the other team’s stone...do you think that’s allowed??” etc.
I will enjoy watching it much more now, so hopefully the coverage will have more of it.


----------



## nicole0612

Serva1 said:


> But if my small country (Finland) has success in the Olympics I’m very happy of course [emoji3]



Good luck to Finland then


----------



## chicinthecity777

nicole0612 said:


> The competition I watched makes so much more sense now. Thank you for explaining the rules and strategy. Each time we thought we understood the objective, something unexpected would happen, “Look, now the other one has jumped in and started sweeping! ...Wow, they have bumped out the other team’s stone...do you think that’s allowed??” etc.
> I will enjoy watching it much more now, so hopefully the coverage will have more of it.


I am glad I could bring some clarity for you. I am by no means an expert. The game was invented in Scotland so it has some followings in the UK and Team GB has won medals before. Watch out for the traditional format too as more people sweeping is interesting! They sweep to change the speed and or direction of the stone. And they also often put a mild spin on the stone so it can travel to a curved path to go around opponent's stone.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

meowlett said:


> And of course, our pups are 12's too.
> View attachment 3958179



Oh my Goodness, they are so cute!  My dogs are about the same age and I've gotta say, as much as I love puppies, I swear the older dogs just turn to pure gold with age  I love how comfortable and trusting they look in that picture.


----------



## Serva1

MaryAndDogs said:


> Oh my Goodness, they are so cute!  My dogs are about the same age and I've gotta say, as much as I love puppies, I swear the older dogs just turn to pure gold with age  I love how comfortable and trusting they look in that picture.



Dogs become imo more handsome with age, just like some men [emoji3] Love when old dogs get grey/white hair on the noses and develop a character, become wise and have meaningful eyes. I wish I could have a dog but DBF is allergic.


----------



## meowlett

MaryAndDogs said:


> Oh my Goodness, they are so cute!  My dogs are about the same age and I've gotta say, as much as I love puppies, I swear the older dogs just turn to pure gold with age  I love how comfortable and trusting they look in that picture.


While the puppies are cute, the older dogs are the best.  BTW, they are 12's because the Seahawks fans are known as 12th man.  The boy (the one with the tongue stuck out) was 13 in the picture.  He passed away last year on Memorial Day at the age of 14 years and 4 months.  He had a heart made of pure gold and I will miss him every day for the rest of my life.  The blonde girl is almost 12 now and the cow-printed girl is almost 8.  

All three of them were rescued dogs.  Both the boy and the younger girl were almost euthanized before their respective rescue.  They all appreciate their second chance in life very much and I am very honored to be their slave.


----------



## nicole0612

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am glad I could bring some clarity for you. I am by no means an expert. The game was invented in Scotland so it has some followings in the UK and Team GB has won medals before. Watch out for the traditional format too as more people sweeping is interesting! They sweep to change the speed and or direction of the stone. And they also often put a mild spin on the stone so it can travel to a curved path to go around opponent's stone.



Thanks! I actually caught a bit more coverage of it, some of the team event was shown. Of course my husband now claims that he intuitively grasped the rules all along [emoji6]


----------



## chicinthecity777

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks! I actually caught a bit more coverage of it, some of the team event was shown. Of course my husband now claims that he intuitively grasped the rules all along [emoji6]


----------



## nicole0612

Happy New Year to those who celebrate! [emoji322]


----------



## dragonette

Happy Chinese New Year!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Happy Chinese New Year to those who celebrate! Just had banquet with extended family and I am really stuffed!


----------



## Mindi B

One of you fabulous fashionistas will know this: WHO MAKES THESE SHOES?  Thanks!






Street style during London Fashion Week on Friday, February 16th in London. Photo by Adam Katz Sinding for W Magazine.


----------



## FizzyWater

Mindi B said:


> One of you fabulous fashionistas will know this: WHO MAKES THESE SHOES?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street style during London Fashion Week on Friday, February 16th in London. Photo by Adam Katz Sinding for W Magazine.



I know Jeffrey Campbell's been doing pearl-heeled shoes (that are kind of the same silhouette to me) for a few years, but the satin doesn't look like him at all.  (Not a fashionista, but found his shoes memorably ugly/cute.)


----------



## meowlett

She got a bath today.


----------



## chicinthecity777

meowlett said:


> She got a bath today.
> View attachment 3976416


She's super adorable!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

meowlett said:


> She got a bath today.
> View attachment 3976416


She's plotting revenge.  Say goodbye to that scarf.


----------



## meowlett

Madam Bijoux said:


> She's plotting revenge.  Say goodbye to that scarf.


That's her scarf.  Somehow she has a good taste.


----------



## etoile de mer

Hello all,  I'm coming back so belatedly to reply. I feel like I’ve been playing catch-up, with everything, for weeks!



dragonette said:


> I also want to redesign things all the time! Usually to simplify something a little more complicated than I prefer!
> 
> I was in the local H store the other day and decided I will go for the all-cards version of the Mini Bearn instead of the card+coin version. I was undecided until now... But I think coins  in a Bastia is a much better idea. Adds one more element to the set and also protects the Bearn. BF thinks I'm ridiculous LOL
> 
> I had the chance to see a Mini Dogon too in Munich and loved the way it handles (can we say that about SLGs or is it a car thing lol). But I preferred the look of the Bearn.
> 
> Love warm pinks too! I might have to use yours as a reference! The cool pinks are nice too but when it veers too much to magenta it gets too purple for me. But I love pale lilac or dusty lilac... I know, it's confusing for me too.



I also mostly want to simplify, or just tweak a bit! I love both versions of the Mini Bearn.  I wonder if the one with the section for coins could hold cards instead? Might be nice to have the option to secure some of your cards in that area? And we share similar color preferences!


----------



## etoile de mer

dragonette said:


> Here in Singapore, I usually pay for everything with my cards... sometimes even virtual payments like Grab/Uber. The coin thing is a rare occasion.
> 
> If I had a choice, I would not even carry cash. But there was that one day when I really wanted to buy a juice and they only took cash! I had not a single cent on me and had to walk two blocks to get cash!



I also rarely use cash. I still carry a small amount of coins and bills, but prefer to use cards! 



Serva1 said:


> I’m sharing your idea about having coins in a bastia and cards only&little cash in a mini bearn. With the current trend coins will not be needed in future, at least were I live.In many warm countries the coins are also very dirty, don’t want them in my H wallets anyway.



Interesting, does your country have plans to eliminate coins, soon? And I agree about the dirty money! Last time I was doing a transaction at my bank, I also withdrew cash. The bills the teller gave me were very , so I asked for cleaner bills!


----------



## etoile de mer

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3966669
> 
> 
> Both are gorgeous sets [emoji3]
> 
> My barenia slgs, the small silkin coincase I use for jewellery, regret I didn’t buy another calvi and bastia, because they are so inexpensive and very useful. I hope I could add a barenia mini bearn cardcase in future. Only collecting fauve, with the ebene bag I like colourful slgs.



Thanks so much for sharing your barenia collection, *Serva*!  Yum! I especially love your tiny, silk’in coin case, So adorable, I need one!  I’ve been watching for a while, but I hardly ever see them!


----------



## etoile de mer

Daffodils just started appearing here. So happy to bring some home during the cold snap we've been having. I love their fresh, green, scent of early spring!


----------



## lulilu

I saw some daffodils starting to grow today -- a true first sign of spring here.


----------



## dragonette

etoile de mer said:


> Hello all,  I'm coming back so belatedly to reply. I feel like I’ve been playing catch-up, with everything, for weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> I also mostly want to simplify, or just tweak a bit! I love both versions of the Mini Bearn.  I wonder if the one with the section for coins could hold cards instead? Might be nice to have the option to secure some of your cards in that area? And we share similar color preferences!



Welcome back! That thought about the coin compartment also crossed my mind... But then I thought the proper card compartment would actually hold more cards than putting cards into the coin compartment. I totally know what you mean though, it will be nice to have that option!



etoile de mer said:


> I also rarely use cash. I still carry a small amount of coins and bills, but prefer to use cards!
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, does your country have plans to eliminate coins, soon? And I agree about the dirty money! Last time I was doing a transaction at my bank, I also withdrew cash. The bills the teller gave me were very , so I asked for cleaner bills!



Every time I handle cash or coins, I have to resist the urge to find a bathroom to wash my hands!  I love the new paywave cards... barely needs to touch anything!


----------



## Rami00

meowlett said:


> She got a bath today.
> View attachment 3976416


That face


----------



## Serva1

etoile de mer said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your barenia collection, *Serva*!  Yum! I especially love your tiny, silk’in coin case, So adorable, I need one!  I’ve been watching for a while, but I hardly ever see them!



Thank you edm, yes it’s a nice coincase with lovely luxurious bordeaux rouge h colour interior silk. I only use it for a piece of jewellery when travelling. Hope you find yours soon [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Lovely daffodils [emoji7] Having Easter vibes already [emoji3]
Today’s flowerpic. Bought 36 Fazer Mignon chocolate eggs, packed in real eggboxes. The eggs are real eggshells, inside delicious chocolate (compact chocolate egg). 



The tulips were nicer yesterday. I never manage to make them last for long. Guess I give them too much water or something...


----------



## dragonette

Serva1 said:


> Lovely daffodils [emoji7] Having Easter vibes already [emoji3]
> Today’s flowerpic. Bought 36 Fazer Mignon chocolate eggs, packed in real eggboxes. The eggs are real eggshells, inside delicious chocolate (compact chocolate egg).
> View attachment 3984432
> 
> 
> The tulips were nicer yesterday. I never manage to make them last for long. Guess I give them too much water or something...
> View attachment 3984436



Those egg boxes are adorable. Tulips are thirsty little things! It’s hard to keep them going long either way.


----------



## Serva1

dragonette said:


> Those egg boxes are adorable. Tulips are thirsty little things! It’s hard to keep them going long either way.



The handmade Mignon eggs (you find it on wikipedia) are a Finnish Easter tradition and they have been made by Fazer since 1896. The used to be delivered to the Russian Emperor. 




The real eggshells are washed, filled with almond-hazelnut nougat and sealed with canded sugar. I usually buy a lot and send to my friends abroad. 




Would love to hear if you have any Easter traditions[emoji3] It’s a religious holiday for some and for others here in the north it’s more a sign of spring arriving. We are experiencing really cold weather right now. A couple of days ago the temperature dropped below -20C, so I’m eagerly waiting for warmer weather. Dreaming of spring in Paris [emoji173]️


----------



## lulilu

^^^^fascinating!


----------



## Rami00

Did you guys read this?
Senior Hermès family figure Pascale Mussard has left Petit h
http://us.fashionnetwork.com/news/E...ber-Pascale-Mussard-exits-Petit-h,953481.html


----------



## Serva1

Rami00 said:


> Did you guys read this?
> Senior Hermès family figure Pascale Mussard has left Petit h
> http://us.fashionnetwork.com/news/E...ber-Pascale-Mussard-exits-Petit-h,953481.html



Thank you dear Rami, interesting reading. Personally I love Petit h [emoji173]️


----------



## dragonette

Serva1 said:


> The handmade Mignon eggs (you find it on wikipedia) are a Finnish Easter tradition and they have been made by Fazer since 1896. The used to be delivered to the Russian Emperor.
> 
> View attachment 3984613
> 
> 
> The real eggshells are washed, filled with almond-hazelnut nougat and sealed with canded sugar. I usually buy a lot and send to my friends abroad.
> 
> View attachment 3984615
> 
> 
> Would love to hear if you have any Easter traditions[emoji3] It’s a religious holiday for some and for others here in the north it’s more a sign of spring arriving. We are experiencing really cold weather right now. A couple of days ago the temperature dropped below -20C, so I’m eagerly waiting for warmer weather. Dreaming of spring in Paris [emoji173]️



That is such a lovely tradition! Thank you so much for sharing. Sadly in Singapore it’s all very commercialised! Shopping malls would hold some sort of an egg hunt type activity for kids, or egg painting etc. And it’s a chance for merchants to have Easter promotions! This is why I prefer to be away for festivities lol! I especially love the traditions in Europe and UK region [emoji173]️


----------



## dragonette

Rami00 said:


> Did you guys read this?
> Senior Hermès family figure Pascale Mussard has left Petit h
> http://us.fashionnetwork.com/news/E...ber-Pascale-Mussard-exits-Petit-h,953481.html



I just read it an hour ago. Shocking! I wonder how things are gonna change...


----------



## etoile de mer

dragonette said:


> Welcome back! That thought about the coin compartment also crossed my mind... But then I thought the proper card compartment would actually hold more cards than putting cards into the coin compartment. I totally know what you mean though, it will be nice to have that option!



Hi *dragonette,* makes sense, as the coin side isn't really meant for cards, and as you said probably wouldn't hold many. Hope you find your card case soon! 



dragonette said:


> Every time I handle cash or coins, I have to resist the urge to find a bathroom to wash my hands!  I love the new paywave cards... barely needs to touch anything!



I haven't heard much about paywave here yet, but I like the idea!


----------



## etoile de mer

Serva1 said:


> Thank you edm, yes it’s a nice coincase with lovely luxurious bordeaux rouge h colour interior silk. I only use it for a piece of jewellery when travelling. Hope you find yours soon [emoji3]



Hi *Serva*, I haven't actually been sure how I'd use it, but still wanted one!  Your use for it is perfect, so I'll follow your lead!


----------



## etoile de mer

Serva1 said:


> Lovely daffodils [emoji7] Having Easter vibes already [emoji3]
> Today’s flowerpic. Bought 36 Fazer Mignon chocolate eggs, packed in real eggboxes. The eggs are real eggshells, inside delicious chocolate (compact chocolate egg).
> View attachment 3984432
> 
> 
> The tulips were nicer yesterday. I never manage to make them last for long. Guess I give them too much water or something...
> View attachment 3984436





Serva1 said:


> The handmade Mignon eggs (you find it on wikipedia) are a Finnish Easter tradition and they have been made by Fazer since 1896. The used to be delivered to the Russian Emperor.
> 
> View attachment 3984613
> 
> 
> The real eggshells are washed, filled with almond-hazelnut nougat and sealed with canded sugar. I usually buy a lot and send to my friends abroad.
> 
> View attachment 3984615
> 
> 
> Would love to hear if you have any Easter traditions[emoji3] It’s a religious holiday for some and for others here in the north it’s more a sign of spring arriving. We are experiencing really cold weather right now. A couple of days ago the temperature dropped below -20C, so I’m eagerly waiting for warmer weather. Dreaming of spring in Paris [emoji173]️



Beautiful tulips, I kind of love when they get a bit long and relaxed looking!  Are yours potted or cut flowers? I've only had cut tulips inside, and as dragonette mentioned, they really like a huge drink of water everyday! Same with daffodils, always surprising how much water they consume!

I loved seeing and hearing about your chocolate eggs, very fun! And, oh my gosh, so cold there!  You definitely need to fortify yourself with chocolate!  My weakness is very dark chocolate!  When is your spring trip to Paris?


----------



## etoile de mer

Rami00 said:


> Did you guys read this?
> Senior Hermès family figure Pascale Mussard has left Petit h
> http://us.fashionnetwork.com/news/E...ber-Pascale-Mussard-exits-Petit-h,953481.html



Thanks so much for sharing, *Rami*, interesting development. I'm feeling a bit sad for her! I love the whole concept of petit h, and wonder what the next chapter will bring.


----------



## Serva1

dragonette said:


> That is such a lovely tradition! Thank you so much for sharing. Sadly in Singapore it’s all very commercialised! Shopping malls would hold some sort of an egg hunt type activity for kids, or egg painting etc. And it’s a chance for merchants to have Easter promotions! This is why I prefer to be away for festivities lol! I especially love the traditions in Europe and UK region [emoji173]️



I”m not at all into commercial holidays, for me it’s the food and decorating the home with old inherited Easter things, having fresh flowers and Spring vibe. The egg hunt is not traditional here, but it’s fun for kids. 



etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Serva*, I haven't actually been sure how I'd use it, but still wanted one!  Your use for it is perfect, so I'll follow your lead!



This is exactly how I feel about barenia slgs too, probably buying a small silkin wallet if I ever find one and a Carmen even if I already have plenty. I have a soft spot for barenia as you already know by now [emoji3]



etoile de mer said:


> Beautiful tulips, I kind of love when they get a bit long and relaxed looking!  Are yours potted or cut flowers? I've only had cut tulips inside, and as dragonette mentioned, they really like a huge drink of water everyday! Same with daffodils, always surprising how much water they consume!
> 
> I loved seeing and hearing about your chocolate eggs, very fun! And, oh my gosh, so cold there!  You definitely need to fortify yourself with chocolate!  My weakness is very dark chocolate!  When is your spring trip to Paris?



Thank you, they are cut flowers [emoji3] I love relaxed tulips too and they look so pretty in old Dutch paintings. I usually put them in a cristal vase but somehow this felt better.

Planning to go to Paris in April or May, depending when my SO is ready.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I hope everyone in the Northeast U S is OK after yesterday's storm.  I was able to make it to the Philadelphia Flower Show members' preview yesterday, but it took a few hours to get home.  This year's theme is "Wonders of Water"
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 :


----------



## Madam Bijoux

More from the flower show:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Last ones:


----------



## cremel

Madam!!! Absolutely beautiful!!! Thank you very much for sharing![emoji257][emoji257]


----------



## cremel

Serva1 said:


> The handmade Mignon eggs (you find it on wikipedia) are a Finnish Easter tradition and they have been made by Fazer since 1896. The used to be delivered to the Russian Emperor.
> 
> View attachment 3984613
> 
> 
> The real eggshells are washed, filled with almond-hazelnut nougat and sealed with canded sugar. I usually buy a lot and send to my friends abroad.
> 
> View attachment 3984615
> 
> 
> Would love to hear if you have any Easter traditions[emoji3] It’s a religious holiday for some and for others here in the north it’s more a sign of spring arriving. We are experiencing really cold weather right now. A couple of days ago the temperature dropped below -20C, so I’m eagerly waiting for warmer weather. Dreaming of spring in Paris [emoji173]️



Wow!!! That egg traditions is amazing.  I love the marshmallow chocolate eggs when they are freshly made.  The egg hunting in my son’s preschool often ended up like Halloween that these colorful plastic eggs are filled with low quality candies.

We all get to see the special order for Russian Emperors[emoji23][emoji23]thank you Serva! And beautiful flowers too!


----------



## Serva1

Stunning pics Mdm B, love the artistic flower arrangements [emoji7]

Thank you cremel, yes these eggs are pretty amazing, melted almond hazelnut nougat inside real eggshells, imagine the washing of the eggshells and they are handmade of course. I’m sending packages to friends and I feel like the Easter bunny [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## etoile de mer

Serva1 said:


> I”m not at all into commercial holidays, for me it’s the food and decorating the home with old inherited Easter things, having fresh flowers and Spring vibe. The egg hunt is not traditional here, but it’s fun for kids.



I love those parts, too. So fun to usher in spring! 



Serva1 said:


> This is exactly how I feel about barenia slgs too, probably buying a small silkin wallet if I ever find one and a Carmen even if I already have plenty. I have a soft spot for barenia as you already know by now



So far, the only pieces I have in barenia are watch straps, and the pull tabs on my silk'ins!  It's so gorgeous and luxurious even in small pieces!



Serva1 said:


> Thank you, they are cut flowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love relaxed tulips too and they look so pretty in old Dutch paintings. I usually put them in a cristal vase but somehow this felt better.
> 
> Planning to go to Paris in April or May, depending when my SO is ready.



Exciting about your spring trip! I think you said your SO is a K28, what leather did you choose?


----------



## FizzyWater

Serva1 said:


> Would love to hear if you have any Easter traditions[emoji3] It’s a religious holiday for some and for others here in the north it’s more a sign of spring arriving. We are experiencing really cold weather right now. A couple of days ago the temperature dropped below -20C, so I’m eagerly waiting for warmer weather. Dreaming of spring in Paris [emoji173]️



*Serva1*, those eggs look wonderful!

I guess you have Easter fires too - they were new to me when I moved to Hamburg.  Near my Kleingarten in the outskirts, the local firefighters have a big bonfire for kids in the neighboring park, with a DJ and food and beer stalls, and I can stumble back to the cabin at a reasonable hour.  Otherwise I go to the river near my apartment, where people start their own much smaller bonfires.  It's more adult, and neat to feel part of the community of fires running all up and down the river, but it's also later in the evening and COLD!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Apologies if this the wrong place but not being officially Hermes I didn’t know where to put this but had to show someone!
My Mum likes to paint as a hobby and knowing how much I love my bags painted me this 
The Birkin on the table with the baguette and cat especially made me smile!


----------



## Rouge H

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3989746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies if this the wrong place but not being officially Hermes I didn’t know where to put this but had to show someone!
> My Mum likes to paint as a hobby and knowing how much I love my bags painted me this
> The Birkin on the table with the baguette and cat especially made me smile!



That is lovely, your MUM is talented and thoughtful to your likings. Very sweet, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Rouge H said:


> That is lovely, your MUM is talented and thoughtful to your likings. Very sweet, thanks for sharing.


Thank you


----------



## etoile de mer

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3989746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies if this the wrong place but not being officially Hermes I didn’t know where to put this but had to show someone!
> My Mum likes to paint as a hobby and knowing how much I love my bags painted me this
> The Birkin on the table with the baguette and cat especially made me smile!



Hi *Tonimichelle*, so very sweet and thoughtful of your mother! I love it, so fun and cute!  Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Serva1

etoile de mer said:


> Exciting about your spring trip! I think you said your SO is a K28, what leather did you choose?



I chose black chevre for my first Kelly, being a sellier and also because I love neutrals [emoji3] 



FizzyWater said:


> *Serva1*, those eggs look wonderful!
> 
> I guess you have Easter fires too - they were new to me when I moved to Hamburg.  Near my Kleingarten in the outskirts, the local firefighters have a big bonfire for kids in the neighboring park, with a DJ and food and beer stalls, and I can stumble back to the cabin at a reasonable hour.  Otherwise I go to the river near my apartment, where people start their own much smaller bonfires.  It's more adult, and neat to feel part of the community of fires running all up and down the river, but it's also later in the evening and COLD!



Thank you FizzyWater, the Easter traditions are obviously not the same, at least yet. No bonfires in Finland, only on Midsummer and last day of August when mostly the Swedish speaking Finns in my country celebrate the Venician night, marking the end of summer and villa season (living on the countryside).The fires, usually smaller bonfires than on Midsummer’s Day, are lit near water (a lake or sea) or people burn bigger outdoor fires on their piers. 

Some 20 years ago nobody celebrated Halloween here, nowadays children have Halloween parties. This year I saw for the first time a small crowd of people outside our main departmentstore celebrating Chinese New Year and 2 colourful dragons (people inside them) in shiny fabric? accompanied by drums. Very exotic in our winterland [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3989746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies if this the wrong place but not being officially Hermes I didn’t know where to put this but had to show someone!
> My Mum likes to paint as a hobby and knowing how much I love my bags painted me this
> The Birkin on the table with the baguette and cat especially made me smile!



How lovely of your dear Mum! My 8 year old niece also draws pictures of me, always carrying a Hermès handbag [emoji3]


----------



## FizzyWater

Serva1 said:


> I chose black chevre for my first Kelly, being a sellier and also because I love neutrals [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you FizzyWater, the Easter traditions are obviously not the same, at least yet. No bonfires in Finland, only on Midsummer and last day of August when mostly the Swedish speaking Finns in my country celebrate the Venician night, marking the end of summer and villa season (living on the countryside).The fires, usually smaller bonfires than on Midsummer’s Day, are lit near water (a lake or sea) or people burn bigger outdoor fires on their piers.
> 
> Some 20 years ago nobody celebrated Halloween here, nowadays children have Halloween parties. This year I saw for the first time a small crowd of people outside our main departmentstore celebrating Chinese New Year and 2 colourful dragons (people inside them) in shiny fabric? accompanied by drums. Very exotic in our winterland [emoji3]



Ah, Wikipedia lied to me about Finland and Easter fires! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Easter_Fire 

Halloween is starting to become a thing in Germany too.  It's hard for me to gauge as I'm in an apartment building, but my (also American) coworker in the suburbs says trick-or-treating is huge in his area.

The other Easter tradition here that was new to me is decorating a tree with Easter eggs during Lent.  My apple tree is way too big to decorate so I hang them on a rose (which wants to be a massive hedge, but with pretty much continuous hacking away I can keep to a five-foot tree) in my garden.  I inherited the set from the previous garden owners and they're faded and falling apart, so this will probably be their last year.  Which is fine - there are tons of adorable sets in the stores!

I was lucky enough to be in San Francisco for Chinese New Year (and my birthday) a dozen years ago - the parade went right past my hostel and the food and fireworks were wonderful!


----------



## Croisette7

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3989746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies if this the wrong place but not being officially Hermes I didn’t know where to put this but had to show someone!
> My Mum likes to paint as a hobby and knowing how much I love my bags painted me this
> The Birkin on the table with the baguette and cat especially made me smile!


This is really lovely, *Tomimichelle!*


----------



## Tonimichelle

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Tonimichelle*, so very sweet and thoughtful of your mother! I love it, so fun and cute!  Thanks so much for sharing.





Croisette7 said:


> This is really lovely, *Tomimichelle!*


Thank you both. I’ll tell my Mum as she didn’t think it was any good!


----------



## Serva1

FizzyWater said:


> Ah, Wikipedia lied to me about Finland and Easter fires! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Easter_Fire
> 
> Halloween is starting to become a thing in Germany too.  It's hard for me to gauge as I'm in an apartment building, but my (also American) coworker in the suburbs says trick-or-treating is huge in his area.
> 
> The other Easter tradition here that was new to me is decorating a tree with Easter eggs during Lent.  My apple tree is way too big to decorate so I hang them on a rose (which wants to be a massive hedge, but with pretty much continuous hacking away I can keep to a five-foot tree) in my garden.  I inherited the set from the previous garden owners and they're faded and falling apart, so this will probably be their last year.  Which is fine - there are tons of adorable sets in the stores!
> 
> I was lucky enough to be in San Francisco for Chinese New Year (and my birthday) a dozen years ago - the parade went right past my hostel and the food and fireworks were wonderful!



Yes, wikipedia doesn’t always tell the truth [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] Tree with Easter eggs sounds lovely, we usually pick willow branches or birch and take them inside so that the green leaves come out earlier than outside, kind of Spring vibe. People buy a lot of tulips and daffodils, grow green grass and paint Easter eggs.  I would love to have a mangolia tree but the climate here is too cold so I buy branches from my flowershop. In my childhood they were not available here.

Celebrating Chinese New Year in SF sounds lovely. I’ve seen some parades in NY and always find these cultural traditions interesting.


----------



## etoile de mer

Serva1 said:


> I chose black chevre for my first Kelly, being a sellier and also because I love neutrals [emoji3]



Black, chevre sellier sounds very elegant, will have a bit of sheen!


----------



## etoile de mer

*Serva* and *FizzyWater,* I love hearing about these various traditions, very fun! 



Serva1 said:


> Yes, wikipedia doesn’t always tell the truth [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] Tree with Easter eggs sounds lovely, we usually pick willow branches or birch and take them inside so that the green leaves come out earlier than outside, kind of Spring vibe. People buy a lot of tulips and daffodils, grow green grass and paint Easter eggs.  I would love to have a mangolia tree but the climate here is too cold so I buy branches from my flowershop. In my childhood they were not available here.
> 
> Celebrating Chinese New Year in SF sounds lovely. I’ve seen some parades in NY and always find these cultural traditions interesting.



When growing up in the US northeast, my mother would always bring in cuttings from our yard and the woods behind our house (pussy willow, forsythia, and bittersweet) at this time of year. Like you, she'd place in large vases of water to force them to bloom. When I was little it always seemed a bit magic to have them blooming inside in late winter.  I do it now, as well, but unfortunately, I have to go buy the branches! I also love birch branches and willow, beautiful!

Magnolias are so gorgeous, and the fragrance is . They're very happy in this climate. We have one in our back yard, but it's gotten oddly leggy, and really needs to be replaced when we re-landscape. Would love another!


----------



## dragonette

I now have a craving for chocolate eggs 

Which is not good considering I just ate a bunch of naughty snacks over Chinese New Year!


----------



## dragonette

etoile de mer said:


> When growing up in the US northeast, my mother would always bring in cuttings from our yard and the woods behind our house (pussy willow, forsythia, and bittersweet) at this time of year. Like you, she'd place in large vases of water to force them to bloom. When I was little it always seemed a bit magic to have them blooming inside in late winter.  I do it now, as well, but unfortunately, I have to go buy the branches! I also love birch branches and willow, beautiful!
> 
> Magnolias are so gorgeous, and the fragrance is . They're very happy in this climate. We have one in our back yard, but it's gotten oddly leggy, and really needs to be replaced when we re-landscape. Would love another!



That sounds amazing! I wanna try that too... but I have to wait till I'm in the right climate at this time of the year!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Back at the flower show today, ignoring the snow.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

.


----------



## etoile de mer

dragonette said:


> I now have a craving for chocolate eggs
> 
> Which is not good considering I just ate a bunch of naughty snacks over Chinese New Year!



Me too, but craving anything chocolate right now! Hope you enjoyed Chinese New Year, naughty snacks included!


----------



## etoile de mer

Madam Bijoux said:


> Back at the flower show today, ignoring the snow.
> View attachment 3992795
> View attachment 3992801
> View attachment 3992806
> View attachment 3992808
> View attachment 3992809



Beautiful, Madam B, thanks so much for sharing!  Hope you got home safely. Lots of snow in the east!


----------



## etoile de mer

Chilly so many places now, I thought I’d share this veggie recipe we enjoy when it’s cold. My local, natural grocer makes something similar, but I wanted to tweak the ingredients a bit, so started making it myself. We love it so much, I make it about once per week in the fall and winter. It’s really simple, with few ingredients, and easy to prepare!

I weighed the cauliflower and carrots when I recently made it, so that I could provide a starting point. It’s a very forgiving recipe. Add more cauliflower and carrots for a thicker puree, which could be a substitute for mashed potatoes. Use the amounts noted for a softer puree. And add water at the end to turn this into a delicious soup.

I hope you like it!   What do you especially like to make when it's chilly?


*Carrot Cauliflower Coconut Puree*

As I have easy access to, and prefer them, I use organic ingredients.

1 large cauliflower, white or orange variety, omit center tough part and roughly chop florets to equal about 20oz/567grams
1 bunch carrots, scrubbed but unpeeled - roughly chop to equal about 16oz/454grams
1 can coconut milk - 13.5 oz/400ml
5 generous pinches of ginger powder
10 grinds freshly ground black pepper, or to taste
1/4 tsp sea salt, or to taste




Place all ingredients in a 3 qt or larger pot with lid. Choose one you’ll not mind using your hand blender in.




Cover, bring to a boil, and then simmer covered for about 30 minutes, until the veggies are well cooked, and soft. Then use a hand blender to puree until very smooth.







Serve while hot, makes about 4 cups.

Refrigerate any leftover, it keeps well for several days, and reheats easily in a covered saucepan.


----------



## gracekelly

@etoile de mer mer  I have been making purees of root vegetables for soup this winter .  My favorite  is a combo of turnips, parsnips and rutabagas.  Sometimes I add some carrot for color.  I do the same thing with the immersion blender and add the cooking liquid after I puree to obtain the desired consistency.  I usually put 1/2 in the freezer.  If i want to be sinful, I add butter, which makes it creamier.    I bought the immersion blender last year and really like it.  When I used the Mouli food mill to do this, a lot of the fiber was lost so the blender makes it even healthier and easier.


----------



## gracekelly

Madam Bijoux said:


> .
> View attachment 3992825
> View attachment 3992827
> View attachment 3992829
> View attachment 3992831
> View attachment 3992834


Thank you for the magnificent pictures.  I can't get over the butterflies!


----------



## etoile de mer

gracekelly said:


> @etoile de mer mer  I have been making purees of root vegetables for soup this winter .  My favorite  is a combo of turnips, parsnips and rutabagas.  Sometimes I add some carrot for color.  I do the same thing with the immersion blender and add the cooking liquid after I puree to obtain the desired consistency.  I usually put 1/2 in the freezer.  If i want to be sinful, I add butter, which makes it creamier.    I bought the immersion blender last year and really like it.  When I used the Mouli food mill to do this, a lot of the fiber was lost so the blender makes it even healthier and easier.



Hi *gracekelly,* I love parsnips, but have never had rutabagas or turnips. Must try your combo! I love my hand blender! I think we've had it about 10 years or more, and is one of our most used appliances. I love making pureed veggies, anywhere from thinner to thicker consistency, and the hand blender is just so much easier, and less messy than using a regular blender. I love the intensity of flavor with these recipes, and so packed with vitamins and minerals, yum! I also often freeze single serve portions of veggie soups for quick and easy meals. I haven't tried with this recipe, but should freeze well, I imagine.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Many thanks, everyone!  I only took one pic today:  the gardening tools go around in circles.


----------



## gracekelly

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *gracekelly,* I love parsnips, but have never had rutabagas or turnips. Must try your combo! I love my hand blender! I think we've had it about 10 years or more, and is one of our most used appliances. I love making pureed veggies, anywhere from thinner to thicker consistency, and the hand blender is just so much easier, and less messy than using a regular blender. I love the intensity of flavor with these recipes, and so packed with vitamins and minerals, yum! I also often freeze single serve portions of veggie soups for quick and easy meals. I haven't tried with this recipe, but should freeze well, I imagine.


The interesting thing is that either the parsnip or the rutabaga make this sweet,  I think it is the parsnip.   Sometimes I put some of the puree in a cup and add some skim milk and it makes the mixture taste like a cream soup, but without the calories.  This is lunch for me


----------



## etoile de mer

Regarding my recipe above, I meant to mention to those who see it has cauliflower, and want to  run the other way, you won't taste it! If I didn't know this recipe included it, I wouldn’t guess it does. I love cauliflower, but I know it's not everyone's favorite.


----------



## etoile de mer

gracekelly said:


> The interesting thing is that either the parsnip or the rutabaga make this sweet,  I think it is the parsnip.   Sometimes I put some of the puree in a cup and add some skim milk and it makes the mixture taste like a cream soup, but without the calories.  This is lunch for me



I often oven roast carrots and parsnips together, so good! Parsnips are a little bit spicy to me, and a nicely balance the sweetness of the carrots. I'll buy rutabaga and turnip when I next shop, to give them a try.


----------



## Serva1

etoile de mer said:


> *Serva* and *FizzyWater,* I love hearing about these various traditions, very fun!
> 
> 
> 
> When growing up in the US northeast, my mother would always bring in cuttings from our yard and the woods behind our house (pussy willow, forsythia, and bittersweet) at this time of year. Like you, she'd place in large vases of water to force them to bloom. When I was little it always seemed a bit magic to have them blooming inside in late winter.  I do it now, as well, but unfortunately, I have to go buy the branches! I also love birch branches and willow, beautiful!
> 
> Magnolias are so gorgeous, and the fragrance is . They're very happy in this climate. We have one in our back yard, but it's gotten oddly leggy, and really needs to be replaced when we re-landscape. Would love another!



Mangolias [emoji172] I’m green with envy. Family traditions are great things to pass on. Lovely things from our childhood, always remember my grandparents who passed on many of our fanily traditions. Happy times!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you for the pure soup recipes, really great when it’s winter and cold. I always crave for spicy food and warm soups packed with vitamins!


----------



## etoile de mer

Serva1 said:


> Thank you for the pure soup recipes, really great when it’s winter and cold. I always crave for spicy food and warm soups packed with vitamins!



Hi *Serva*, perfect for your cold winters! The canned coconut milk makes it very creamy and satisfying.   But with the ginger amount I noted, it's very mildly spicy. If you try the recipe, you may want to add more ginger!


----------



## meowlett

Mt Rainier from the plane.


----------



## gracekelly

etoile de mer said:


> I often oven roast carrots and parsnips together, so good! Parsnips are a little bit spicy to me, and a nicely balance the sweetness of the carrots. I'll buy rutabaga and turnip when I next shop, to give them a try.


Last year I tried roasting cauliflower and carrots in the oven for soup.  It was fine, but honestly I think that for soup, the  boiled water method that I learned from Julia Child eons ago is fine for my needs.  I prefer to do most of my vegetables like that and they stay fresh looking and not overcooked.   I have found that carrots and Brussels sprouts are great in the microwave.   

DH and I love cauliflower!


----------



## etoile de mer

meowlett said:


> Mt Rainier from the plane.
> View attachment 3995066
> View attachment 3995067



Wow, so beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## etoile de mer

gracekelly said:


> Last year I tried roasting cauliflower and carrots in the oven for soup.  It was fine, but honestly I think that for soup, the  boiled water method that I learned from Julia Child eons ago is fine for my needs.  I prefer to do most of my vegetables like that and they stay fresh looking and not overcooked.   I have found that carrots and Brussels sprouts are great in the microwave.
> 
> DH and I love cauliflower!



I really just oven roast to use as is, not to puree. I love how roasting concentrates the flavors of butternut squash, yam, and root veggies, beets especially!  For pureed veggie soups, I like to cook them in chicken broth or canned coconut milk for the added flavor. And if using broth, I add some kind of oil (ghee or coconut oil) for added richness. As you might have noticed, I don't skimp on oil! 

We opted for a double oven instead of an oven plus microwave when we had to replace our oven, as we never used our microwave. So we saute our Brussels spouts. I first boil for about 1-2 minutes, then remove from the water, slice in half, and saute in an heavy, enamel pan with butter, salt, pepper,  and a bit of sugar. They caramelize a bit, so good!  Yum, love them, wish I had some to make tonight!

Funny thing about broccoli and cauliflower, some people really dislike like them so much, but we love them! Remember when Pres. Bush (in the late 80s I think) disparaged broccoli, and there was a big kerfuffle?  Broccoli growers were apparently not amused!


----------



## etoile de mer

Is anyone else looking forward to seeing the new movie about Jane Goodall? Hoping to see it soon!
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/jane-the-movie/

Another we're looking forward to seeing is, "Leaning into the Wind", a movie about environmental artist, Andy Goldsworthy. The previous film about him was, "Rivers and Tides", which we loved.
http://www.leaningintothewind.com/


----------



## Dextersmom

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3989746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies if this the wrong place but not being officially Hermes I didn’t know where to put this but had to show someone!
> My Mum likes to paint as a hobby and knowing how much I love my bags painted me this
> The Birkin on the table with the baguette and cat especially made me smile!


That is very beautiful and special.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Dextersmom said:


> That is very beautiful and special.


Aww thank you! That’s very sweet of you to say, my Mum will be chuffed


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today is the last day of the Philadelphia Flower Show.


----------



## Serva1

etoile de mer said:


> Is anyone else looking forward to seeing the new movie about Jane Goodall? Hoping to see it soon!
> https://www.nationalgeographic.com/jane-the-movie/
> 
> Another we're looking forward to seeing is, "Leaning into the Wind", a movie about environmental artist, Andy Goldsworthy. The previous film about him was, "Rivers and Tides", which we loved.
> http://www.leaningintothewind.com/



Jane Goodall, yes, just saw a clip of the documentary/movie and she is such a beautiful person inside and out. There was a post of her with a Hermès shawl recently and she has such intelligent eyes full of life, such a beautiful lady. Wish I could age like her [emoji3]

Don’t know anything about Andy Goldsworthy but sounds interesting.


----------



## Serva1

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3998020
> View attachment 3998019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the last day of the Philadelphia Flower Show.



So beautiful Mdm B, green plants are now ”fashionable” in interior decoration, looks lovely and wish I could have a pergola at our countryhouse, a huge olive tree, perhaps one day [emoji3]


----------



## etoile de mer

Serva1 said:


> Jane Goodall, yes, just saw a clip of the documentary/movie and she is such a beautiful person inside and out. There was a post of her with a Hermès shawl recently and she has such intelligent eyes full of life, such a beautiful lady. Wish I could age like her [emoji3]
> 
> Don’t know anything about Andy Goldsworthy but sounds interesting.



You described her beautifully, *Serva*, I feel the same. She's been a hero of my since I was quite young, when we were shown a previous documentary about her, in school.

For those, like us, not having access to the National Geographic channel, we found it on iTunes. They usually makes things available the day after airing, so hopefully we can watch on Tuesday.


----------



## meowlett

Taking an early flight to Vegas to pick up my new C24 and then to have a dinner date with a very good girlfriend.
A Chihuly basket in display at the Alaska lounge.


A couple of photos from the plane.


----------



## Serva1

meowlett said:


> Taking an early flight to Vegas to pick up my new C24 and then to have a dinner date with a very good girlfriend.
> A Chihuly basket in display at the Alaska lounge.
> View attachment 4005718
> 
> A couple of photos from the plane.
> View attachment 4005720
> 
> View attachment 4005721



Safe travels meowlett and have a great time in Vegas [emoji3] Lovely pics!


----------



## meowlett

Serva1 said:


> Safe travels meowlett and have a great time in Vegas [emoji3] Lovely pics!


Thank you.  I got here.  It is quite windy today.


----------



## prepster

meowlett said:


> Taking an early flight to Vegas to pick up my new C24 and then to have a dinner date with a very good girlfriend.
> A Chihuly basket in display at the Alaska lounge.
> View attachment 4005718
> 
> A couple of photos from the plane.
> View attachment 4005720
> 
> View attachment 4005721



Wow!  That's exciting.  Congratulations on your new C24, and enjoy your fun dinner.


----------



## nicole0612

meowlett said:


> Taking an early flight to Vegas to pick up my new C24 and then to have a dinner date with a very good girlfriend.
> A Chihuly basket in display at the Alaska lounge.
> View attachment 4005718
> 
> A couple of photos from the plane.
> View attachment 4005720
> 
> View attachment 4005721


Congrats! So you decided to go for the unique offer!


----------



## bunnycat

Chiming in to say I'm still here.... but starting to officially get weirded out here in A-town. 5th package bomb went off this morning. This time at a Fed Ex facility.


----------



## etoile de mer

bunnycat said:


> Chiming in to say I'm still here.... but starting to officially get weirded out here in A-town. 5th package bomb went off this morning. This time at a Fed Ex facility.



Hi *bunnycat*, I've been thinking of you!


----------



## bunnycat

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *bunnycat*, I've been thinking of you!



Thank you!  There's some news they found another one, unexploded. So maybe they will will get the lead they need to solve this madness!


----------



## etoile de mer

bunnycat said:


> Thank you!  There's some news they found another one, unexploded. So maybe they will will get the lead they need to solve this madness!



Sending best wishes, hopefully resolved very soon!


----------



## nicole0612

bunnycat said:


> Thank you!  There's some news they found another one, unexploded. So maybe they will will get the lead they need to solve this madness!



This is so unsettling and sad. I hope the investigation turns up those behind these attacks soon.


----------



## bunnycat

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *bunnycat*, I've been thinking of you!





etoile de mer said:


> Sending best wishes, hopefully resolved very soon!





nicole0612 said:


> This is so unsettling and sad. I hope the investigation turns up those behind these attacks soon.



He blew himself up this morning in his car....craziness....


----------



## gracekelly

bunnycat said:


> He blew himself up this morning in his car....craziness....


All of the law enforcement personnel are to be congratulated!  The cyber investigators really found him.  Too bad we don't know his motivation and I hope that will change.


----------



## mistikat

Very difficult situation in Austin; glad it's over and hope no one else is hurt. If you feel the need to continue discussion this, please start a thread in Up to the Minute, so the Cafe can get back to its usual (more cheerful) discussion. Thanks all.


----------



## gracekelly

So lots of rain today, which means I am not really good for anything productive.  Did lots of cooking yesterday so I could just reheat.  Of course the DH is still waiting for his  promised Irish soda bread.  I said I would make it for him, bought the buttermilk and had the rest, but still have not made it.  I had more important things to do like play with my newly acquired Chanel wannabe lucite necklaces.  I like the look that they showed on the runway, but not the prices for what I feel are fad items.  So here is what I have collected at a minimal expenditure.


----------



## bunnycat

gracekelly said:


> All of the law enforcement personnel are to be congratulated!  The cyber investigators really found him.  Too bad we don't know his motivation and I hope that will change.



They truly did do an amazing job (and a fast one) of investigating. I really do hope they found enough info to piece together a motive.

Great new necklaces!


----------



## gracekelly

bunnycat said:


> They truly did do an amazing job (and a fast one) of investigating. I really do hope they found enough info to piece together a motive.
> 
> Great new necklaces!


Thanks!  When I wear them with my new jacket, it will truly be a case of wearing the high with  the low!


----------



## Hat Trick

gracekelly said:


> So lots of rain today, which means I am not really good for anything productive.  Did lots of cooking yesterday so I could just reheat.  Of course the DH is still waiting for his  promised Irish soda bread.  I said I would make it for him, bought the buttermilk and had the rest, but still have not made it.  I had more important things to do like play with my newly acquired Chanel wannabe lucite necklaces.  I like the look that they showed on the runway, but not the prices for what I feel are fad items.  So here is what I have collected at a minimal expenditure.



Love this!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Spring is here!  I was doing some yard work this morning and saw a honey bee in one of my snowdrop flowers


----------



## Notorious Pink

Catching up! Madam B, your photos of the flower show are phenomenal and a welcome sight for sore eyes. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254] I am so tired of snow!!! I think Lulilu said she's seen daffodils but I've seen nothing here yet. [emoji20]



dragonette said:


> Welcome back! That thought about the coin compartment also crossed my mind... But then I thought the proper card compartment would actually hold more cards than putting cards into the coin compartment. I totally know what you mean though, it will be nice to have that option!



Dragonette, I wanted to say from years of experience - I NEVER use the coin sections of H wallets for coins. The coins just really ruins the wallets, with uncleanable dirt and dents in the leather. I use a Bastia which actually lasts much better can be more easily replaced.



meowlett said:


> Mt Rainier from the plane.
> View attachment 3995066
> View attachment 3995067



Meowlett I really like these pictures.....they remind me of the tilt-shift photo setting.



etoile de mer said:


> Is anyone else looking forward to seeing the new movie about Jane Goodall? Hoping to see it soon!
> https://www.nationalgeographic.com/jane-the-movie/



I am really looking forward to seeing this.....and for a guilty pleasure, "Ocean's 8" as well. [emoji57]


----------



## etoile de mer

BBC said:


> I am really looking forward to seeing this.....and for a guilty pleasure, "Ocean's 8" as well. [emoji57]



Hi *BBC*, my husband and I watched the Jane Goodall movie last week and really enjoyed it! Beautifully filmed, inspiring, and so interesting. Here's a link to an interview from the PBS News Hour with Jane Goodall and the filmmaker. Loved hearing her thoughts regarding the movie!

https://www.pbs.org/newshour/show/documentary-gives-new-glimpse-at-jane-goodalls-early-research


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> Catching up! Madam B, your photos of the flower show are phenomenal and a welcome sight for sore eyes. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254] I am so tired of snow!!! I think Lulilu said she's seen daffodils but I've seen nothing here yet. [emoji20]
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonette, I wanted to say from years of experience - I NEVER use the coin sections of H wallets for coins. The coins just really ruins the wallets, with uncleanable dirt and dents in the leather. I use a Bastia which actually lasts much better can be more easily replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> Meowlett I really like these pictures.....they remind me of the tilt-shift photo setting.
> 
> 
> 
> I am really looking forward to seeing this.....and for a guilty pleasure, "Ocean's 8" as well. [emoji57]


Totally agree about the coins.  In fact I don’t like to carry a coin purse in general because it weighs the handbag down.   When I bought my first H wallet I edited everything down because I wanted gongevity. So far that plan has worked.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

BBC said:


> Catching up! Madam B, your photos of the flower show are phenomenal and a welcome sight for sore eyes. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254] I am so tired of snow!!! I think Lulilu said she's seen daffodils but I've seen nothing here yet. [emoji20]
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonette, I wanted to say from years of experience - I NEVER use the coin sections of H wallets for coins. The coins just really ruins the wallets, with uncleanable dirt and dents in the leather. I use a Bastia which actually lasts much better can be more easily replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> Meowlett I really like these pictures.....they remind me of the tilt-shift photo setting.
> 
> 
> 
> I am really looking forward to seeing this.....and for a guilty pleasure, "Ocean's 8" as well. [emoji57]


Thanks for the kind words, BBC!


----------



## meowlett

BBC said:


> Meowlett I really like these pictures.....they remind me of the tilt-shift photo setting.


@BBC Thank you!  I was in NYC the past week and will post some of my photos here.


----------



## meowlett

Here is my New York, New York Collage.


----------



## Passau

Love the New York, New York Collage@meowlett!   Thanks for sharing pictures!


----------



## Notorious Pink

meowlett said:


> View attachment 4013853
> 
> Here is my New York, New York Collage.



This is wonderful!!!


----------



## lulilu

Great NY photos!


----------



## dragonette

BBC said:


> Catching up! Madam B, your photos of the flower show are phenomenal and a welcome sight for sore eyes. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254] I am so tired of snow!!! I think Lulilu said she's seen daffodils but I've seen nothing here yet. [emoji20]
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonette, I wanted to say from years of experience - I NEVER use the coin sections of H wallets for coins. The coins just really ruins the wallets, with uncleanable dirt and dents in the leather. I use a Bastia which actually lasts much better can be more easily replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> Meowlett I really like these pictures.....they remind me of the tilt-shift photo setting.
> 
> 
> 
> I am really looking forward to seeing this.....and for a guilty pleasure, "Ocean's 8" as well. [emoji57]



Thank you so much for the input! I shall get the card only version of Mini Bearn! xx


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from snowy Helsinki. Enjoying my B25 and sunshine in our city center [emoji295]️


----------



## Serva1

dragonette said:


> Thank you so much for the input! I shall get the card only version of Mini Bearn! xx



I hope you find yours soon, love my mini Bearn cc in black epsom phw, but chevre is gorgeous too. Some colours are made in chevre, personally I’m looking for a black one with ghw.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The perfect passenger for any Garden Party:  her name is Goma, which is Japanese for Sesame.  She is 4 years old.


----------



## meowlett

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 4024142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perfect passenger for any Garden Party:  her name is Goma, which is Japanese for Sesame.  She is 4 years old.


So cute!!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 4024142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perfect passenger for any Garden Party:  her name is Goma, which is Japanese for Sesame.  She is 4 years old.


Omg she is totally adorable!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 4024142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perfect passenger for any Garden Party:  her name is Goma, which is Japanese for Sesame.  She is 4 years old.



Awww, what a sweetie! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Croisette7

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 4024142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perfect passenger for any Garden Party:  her name is Goma, which is Japanese for Sesame.  She is 4 years old.


Sweet!


----------



## Meta

bunnycat said:


> (On a side note- Dallas had some past seasons mousselines in their drawers.....Mythiques Phoenix to be exact in several colorways....)


Sorry to quote you here but didn't want to derail the Alice Shirley Club thread. Did Mythiques Phoenix ever came in mousseline? Or do you mean Millifleurs Mexique?


----------



## scarf1

weN84 said:


> Sorry to quote you here but didn't want to derail the Alice Shirley Club thread. Did Mythiques Phoenix ever came in mousseline? Or do you mean Millifleurs Mexique?


Last year( 2017)  mythic Phoenix came in mousseline stole format.


----------



## Meta

scarf1 said:


> Last year( 2017)  mythic Phoenix came in mousseline stole format.


 Yes, of course. I was thinking of the 140cm format and forgot about the stole. Thank you for the reminder! I know you have at least one.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 4024142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perfect passenger for any Garden Party:  her name is Goma, which is Japanese for Sesame.  She is 4 years old.



What breed is she?


----------



## bunnycat

weN84 said:


> Sorry to quote you here but didn't want to derail the Alice Shirley Club thread. Did Mythiques Phoenix ever came in mousseline? Or do you mean Millifleurs Mexique?





scarf1 said:


> Last year( 2017)  mythic Phoenix came in mousseline stole format.





weN84 said:


> Yes, of course. I was thinking of the 140cm format and forgot about the stole. Thank you for the reminder! I know you have at least one.



yep! scarf1 answered for me. It was the stole. They had several colorways of it in Dallas. (And now they have one less.....though I can't call it mine just yet....)


----------



## bunnycat

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 4024142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perfect passenger for any Garden Party:  her name is Goma, which is Japanese for Sesame.  She is 4 years old.



Oh my goodness! She is sooooo adorable!


----------



## Serva1

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 4024142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perfect passenger for any Garden Party:  her name is Goma, which is Japanese for Sesame.  She is 4 years old.



Never seen a petite dog like this, soooo cute, the ears especially [emoji3]


----------



## meowlett

Cherry Blossom at University of Washington last weekend


----------



## hephephippo

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 4024142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perfect passenger for any Garden Party:  her name is Goma, which is Japanese for Sesame.  She is 4 years old.


OH MY what a ball of cuteness.... may I know what breed dog? SO ADORABLE and a welcome sight from my pained eyes admiring all the Hermes goodies pictured in the H forums.


----------



## lulilu

Re the puppy:  https://www.boredpanda.com/funny-fluffy-ears-dog-goma/

"Goma, whose name means sesame in Japanese, is a cross between Maltese and Papillon breeds, and that’s where the signature ears came from. The 4-year-old fluff lives in Tokyo, Japan and after becoming viral in the US she was named “Mickey Mouse dog” by her newfound fans."


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> Re the puppy:  https://www.boredpanda.com/funny-fluffy-ears-dog-goma/
> 
> "Goma, whose name means sesame in Japanese, is a cross between Maltese and Papillon breeds, and that’s where the signature ears came from. The 4-year-old fluff lives in Tokyo, Japan and after becoming viral in the US she was named “Mickey Mouse dog” by her newfound fans."


Just followed her on IG!


----------



## lulilu

Me too!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

BBC said:


> What breed is she?


Hi, BBC  I think she’s a mixed breed.


----------



## Notorious Pink

lulilu said:


> Re the puppy:  https://www.boredpanda.com/funny-fluffy-ears-dog-goma/
> 
> "Goma, whose name means sesame in Japanese, is a cross between Maltese and Papillon breeds, and that’s where the signature ears came from. The 4-year-old fluff lives in Tokyo, Japan and after becoming viral in the US she was named “Mickey Mouse dog” by her newfound fans."





Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, BBC  I think she’s a mixed breed.



Goma is RIDICULOUSLY adorable. What a cutie! Maltese are so sweet, too. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Madam Bijoux

meowlett said:


> Cherry Blossom at University of Washington last weekend
> View attachment 4026087


Beautiful pictures!  I'm going there next week.  I hope there will still be some blossoms left.


----------



## meowlett

Hey ladies, I might be stopping by Paris in about 2 weeks after a business trip.  Since I am hunting Samourais CSGMs, I am going to the H stores there to look for items that I cannot find in the US.  Do you have a trusted SA in Paris that you work with?  If so, could you PM me his/her info.  Thanks in advance.  The Paris shopping thread seems to be focused on a different mission and I think I will get better input from here.


----------



## nicole0612

meowlett said:


> Hey ladies, I might be stopping by Paris in about 2 weeks after a business trip.  Since I am hunting Samourais CSGMs, I am going to the H stores there to look for items that I cannot find in the US.  Do you have a trusted SA in Paris that you work with?  If so, could you PM me his/her info.  Thanks in advance.  The Paris shopping thread seems to be focused on a different mission and I think I will get better input from here.



I don’t have a recommendation but you made me smile because I am hoping to plan a trip to Paris to get some HTF NON-bag items as well! Isn’t it funny that some things we can’t get here are on the website in Europe? [emoji28]


----------



## meowlett

nicole0612 said:


> I don’t have a recommendation but you made me smile because I am hoping to plan a trip to Paris to get some HTF NON-bag items as well! Isn’t it funny that some things we can’t get here are on the website in Europe? [emoji28]


I also have a few hours at the Dubai airport.  That said, I want to target my purchases so that I will not cheat on my SA.  If those HTF items are new and will likely be more available later in the US, I will wait.


----------



## nicole0612

meowlett said:


> I also have a few hours at the Dubai airport.  That said, I want to target my purchases so that I will not cheat on my SA.  If those HTF items are new and will likely be more available later in the US, I will wait.



I will be going through the Dubai airport this summer for the first time. I am interested to hear your report of their stock. 
In my case, I am mostly interested in shawls that have sold out in the US and a Tressage Bag strap. I’m just not sure if these specific straps are going to be part of the permanent collection, or are more of a limited run (I assumed the latter).


----------



## meowlett

nicole0612 said:


> I will be going through the Dubai airport this summer for the first time. I am interested to hear your report of their stock.
> In my case, I am mostly interested in shawls that have sold out in the US and a Tressage Bag strap. I’m just not sure if these specific straps are going to be part of the permanent collection, or are more of a limited run (I assumed the latter).


Yes, I am after CSGMs too.  As for Tressage strap, it is very limited in the US.  But my SA believes that there will be more straps coming.  I will keep you posted on both the Dubai and Paris stock.


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from Paris, saw the Margiela exhibition and there were som fabulous long cashmere coats that made me crave for a new cashmere coat next winter



Still Space shopping at FSH



Moncler had some really over the top ostrich creations, but found a couple of classic short light down jackets.



Parisian window designs can be really funny like this huge sakura pink bunny [emoji3]


----------



## lulilu

^^^^Love the photos!


----------



## nicole0612

meowlett said:


> Yes, I am after CSGMs too.  As for Tressage strap, it is very limited in the US.  But my SA believes that there will be more straps coming.  I will keep you posted on both the Dubai and Paris stock.



Thank you. Enjoy your trip


----------



## HavLab

meowlett said:


> Hey ladies, I might be stopping by Paris in about 2 weeks after a business trip.  Since I am hunting Samourais CSGMs, I am going to the H stores there to look for items that I cannot find in the US.  Do you have a trusted SA in Paris that you work with?  If so, could you PM me his/her info.  Thanks in advance.  The Paris shopping thread seems to be focused on a different mission and I think I will get better input from here.



For non-bag purchases you don't really need an SA contact (although if someone gives you one that's great!), there are usually SAs available even in busy times at the counter in FSH.  You could also try George V or Sevres depending upon where you are staying, but FSH will have the best selection. Have a great trip!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 4024142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perfect passenger for any Garden Party:  her name is Goma, which is Japanese for Sesame.  She is 4 years old.



Oh my DOG!  I need!!!!


----------



## meowlett

HavLab said:


> For non-bag purchases you don't really need an SA contact (although if someone gives you one that's great!), there are usually SAs available even in busy times at the counter in FSH.  You could also try George V or Sevres depending upon where you are staying, but FSH will have the best selection. Have a great trip!


I am staying a few minutes from FSH, but will be hanging around George V also.  Perhaps I will stop by both.  But I have a feeling that I am going to score in Dubai first.


----------



## HavLab

meowlett said:


> I am staying a few minutes from FSH, but will be hanging around George V also.  Perhaps I will stop by both.  But I have a feeling that I am going to score in Dubai first.



I have no idea about the selection in Dubai.  I would suspect its good, but I didnt go to H when I was in Dubai.  I heard it was more expensive and I am an H bargain hunter if there is such a thing haha.  

Make sure to ask them to check at FSH if you are looking for something specific. Sometimes they have items not on the floor.


----------



## meowlett

HavLab said:


> I have no idea about the selection in Dubai.  I would suspect its good, but I didnt go to H when I was in Dubai.  I heard it was more expensive and I am an H bargain hunter if there is such a thing haha.
> 
> Make sure to ask them to check at FSH if you are looking for something specific. Sometimes they have items not on the floor.


I will take a look at both of the stores in T3.  In any case, my Samourais hunt is over.  My SA will get me CW09, 10 and 12 in the US.  So I am under no pressure.


----------



## meowlett

No Dubai for me today.  I was trying to fly to India for business through Dubai.  Ran into a vaccination problem as Brazil is considered an epidermic area for yellow fever.  So flying home to wait it out.

In any case, here are some photos I took in Sao Paulo.  While others complain about Sao Paulo, I love it.  Look forward to visiting there again.















I think no attempt to "cheat" on my SA (even with her "permission") will go unpunished.


----------



## meowlett

Dogwood trees are called dogwood because pups grow in them.


----------



## cremel

Serva, lovely photos!


----------



## Serva1

cremel said:


> Serva, lovely photos!



Thank you cremel, glad you enjoyed them [emoji3] Paris [emoji173]️


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Coming at you today from the Devon Horse Show:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Things look good from here:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The perfect way to bring a special order home


----------



## Madam Bijoux

“Can’t someone get some privacy in this bathhouse?”


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Some show goers are just not interested.....


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Bye!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Orange is the happiest color.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Mdm B for the pics and as always love your humour [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## aube

Reminiscing Hermes Exhibition held in Marina Bay Sands Art and Science Museum in Singapore a while ago.

From this delicious spread you may find Constance bag, Jige clutch, Rodeo charm, Kelly Cut clutch , Dogon wallet and others..


----------



## DH sucker

I hear Club 33 (at Disneyland) is super exclusive/elusive. Anyone been there?  Is it really harder than scoring a B/K/C?  [emoji23]


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nope, never been there but it's in Disneyland and I don't do Disneyland. I am more of a Club 55 girl (in St Tropez).


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Playing with the IPhone XS max at the Apple store.  New bracelet just in time for Dressage at Devon.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This thread has been much too quiet-so-here are some pics to wake things up.
This is Beau.  He was born at the Philadelphia Zoo in June.  His sister, Abigail, is eight years old.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 4199300
> View attachment 4199299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has been much too quiet-so-here are some pics to wake things up.
> This is Beau.  He was born at the Philadelphia Zoo in June.  His sister, Abigail, is eight years old.


OMG, they are adorable! Super cute!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

A garden in northern New Jersey


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Opening night gala at the Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

xiangxiang0731 said:


> OMG, they are adorable! Super cute!


Thank you, Xiangxiang


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 4199310
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opening night gala at the Philadelphia Orchestra.


Amazing banquet!


----------



## Maedi

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 4199310
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opening night gala at the Philadelphia Orchestra.


Such a variety of beautiful impressions, Madame Bijoux. Love the giraffes.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Maedi said:


> Such a variety of beautiful impressions, Madame Bijoux. Love the giraffes.


Many thanks, Maedi


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at Dressage at Devon


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Taking a little break at Dressage at Devon


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 4199310
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opening night gala at the Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 4204453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today at Dressage at Devon





Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 4205018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a little break at Dressage at Devon


. These are lovely animals!  The horsey’s colour is so beautiful and the little doggie looks like he is enjoying the shade


----------



## Passau

Merci, Madame Bijoux!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

I just got a Barenia Faubourg Birkin.  I’m so in love.  Ive kept her in a box for about a week and half and finally decided to carry her tonight.Long story short, DH is at a buddy’s housewarming party tonight and I decided to stay home and then went to the mall. Texted DH to say “came back from the mall and I took my BF with me.  Best time ever!”  I wanted to proceed to tell him about how I scratched my Barenia and it rubbed off with my thumb! I was so impressed.  
DH texts back “I really hope you mean a purse thing because to me BF, is boyfriend” 
Lol.  I told him Barenia Faubourg!  It was hilarious! Thought I’d share.  Happy Saturday everyone! XOXO


----------



## Maedi

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 4204453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today at Dressage at Devon


A gorgeous horse.


----------



## cremel

Madam thanks for sharing these amazing scenes. Horses are the most handsome animal on earth. [emoji4]love that big banquet! Impressive settings for the gala.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

A star s born:
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/esmod-international-fashion-show-cat-runway-istanbul-turkey/


----------



## cremel

LOL! What a kitten.  Madam,  I actually went to see the movie. Lady Gaga and Cooper did a great job.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

My first “Birkin”. 
So darn cute! Even a little pink leatherette for good measure.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Jbizzybeetle said:


> My first “Birkin”.
> So darn cute! Even a little pink leatherette for good measure.



Where did you find that! Please post.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

etoupebirkin said:


> Where did you find that! Please post.



EBay. just popped up on search for purse holder. I haven’t searched again but today messaged the seller to ask if has more. will add if hear.

UPDATE: this particular seller had only one like this. an individual whose girlfriend was spring cleaning.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Pictures of the new Cape Cod watches:
https://www.barrons.com/articles/he...atch-collection-1542141407?mod=hp_minor_pos26


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The King of Prussia mall just became even more dangerous:  the new Louboutin store is open.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This week's fun:  A trip to Longwood Gardens


----------



## Passau

Love the pictures, Madame B!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Passau said:


> Love the pictures, Madame B!


Thank you, Passau


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Running out of floor space?  Why not hang the Christmas tree from the ceiling?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 4284220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running out of floor space?  Why not hang the Christmas tree from the ceiling?


I would imagine it might make hanging ornaments a challenge.


----------



## lulilu

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 4284220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running out of floor space?  Why not hang the Christmas tree from the ceiling?



In the PBS show Victoria, they show Albert hanging trees from the ceiling for each of the children.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

New perspective on why young lady on balcony on Les Toits de Paris — escaping paint fumes and swirling drywall dust from post-hurricane house rehab not as far along as hoped.


----------



## meowlett

Edinburgh last Sunday


----------



## alismarr

Your photos are beautiful.  I went to Edinburgh ( many moons ago ) as an 18 year old student and met DH. We married there and it holds many memories.


----------



## meowlett

alismarr said:


> Your photos are beautiful.  I went to Edinburgh ( many moons ago ) as an 18 year old student and met DH. We married there and it holds many memories.


Thank you for sharing your story.  How romantic!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The Kimmel Center in Philadelphia, all decked out for The Philadelphia Orchestra Christmas concert:


----------



## Passau

How festive! Merry Christmas to all![emoji319]


----------



## eagle1002us

lulilu said:


> In the PBS show Victoria, they show Albert hanging trees from the ceiling for each of the children.


So are these Victorian trees supposed to be a European version of a pinata?  Where you whack the tree with a stick and the prezzies fall down to the kids?


----------



## eagle1002us

meowlett said:


> Edinburgh last Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4286239
> View attachment 4286240
> View attachment 4286242
> View attachment 4286238
> View attachment 4286245
> View attachment 4286237
> View attachment 4286244
> View attachment 4286246
> View attachment 4286247


We visited Edinburgh about a decade ago b/c it was a priority for me, I'd always wanted to see it and tour the HIghlands.   Edinburgh was so medieval, I loved it and the Castle.  Such atmosphere!  The Highlands were magnificent b/c it seemed that every few minutes the scenery and the clouds and light changed dramatically from one vista to another.  So nice to see your pictures, *@meowlett*!


----------



## HeatherZE

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 4284220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running out of floor space?  Why not hang the Christmas tree from the ceiling?


Longwood?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

HeatherZE said:


> Longwood?


Hello, HeatherZE!  You are right- this was at Longwood.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Scarf research lead to a viewing video of Hermes 1992 fashion walk, including a young Tara Banks, n’est pas?


----------



## meowlett

Mt Rainier


----------



## Passau

I’m loving the photo of Mt. Rainer, Meowlett! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

2019 Philadelphia Flower Show:  This year’s theme is “Flower Power”.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

More from the flower show (including a  tribute to Jimi Hendrix and Woofstock).


----------



## Madam Bijoux

More beauties from the flower show:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

[/ATTACH] 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 The butterfly room at the flower show:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

A miniature setting:  “The garden of stubborn cats”


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Some random stuff:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Last ones today


----------



## cremel

Thank you Madam for sharing!!! They are beautiful! Spring is approaching! California has done rainy days and today is superb!!! The blue sky and all.  The orchid in my office is also blooming.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 4366276
> View attachment 4366274
> View attachment 4366272
> View attachment 4366270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last ones today


These are unreal! Like flowers out of a fairy tale


----------



## Julide

Vlad is hilarious! April fools! I was filling out the “community proficiency test “ when I realized it’s April fools! Very good!!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Julide said:


> Vlad is hilarious! April fools! I was filling out the “community proficiency test “ when I realized it’s April fools! Very good!!



Very cute idea but I seem to be caught in some sort of endless loop—played the survey game but still get the prompt and can’t seem to do any searches.......maybe because I scored only 20/100? Jeez, selecting the first option in every category worked on the SATs.


----------



## etoile de mer

Crisp and clear, early spring morning here. Happy Easter to all celebrating! 
Photos below of the blooming wisteria on our trellis .


----------



## lulilu

Love wisteria!  I used to have purple on a similar trellis in a former house.  So pretty.


----------



## etoile de mer

lulilu said:


> Love wisteria!  I used to have purple on a similar trellis in a former house.  So pretty.



Hi *lulilu*, I love it, too!  We had to cut it back so severely about 18 months ago when we painted. It's coming back so nicely, thankfully it grows like a weed! When we get warm days in the spring while it's still blooming the lovely fragrance wafts inside, too.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Trying to capture the tranquility of  a bend in the river at the Brandywine Art Museum in Chadds Ford, Pennsylvania.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 4431028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to capture the tranquility of  a bend in the river at the Brandywine Art Museum in Chadds Ford, Pennsylvania.


Lovely pics as always, Madam. And the flower show pics were just absolutely gorgeous (I peeked in April).


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Lovely pics as always, Madam. And the flower show pics were just absolutely gorgeous (I peeked in April).


Thank you, Fabfashion


----------



## Madam Bijoux

It’s that time of year again:  Today at the Devon Horse Show:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hmmm....What’s this???


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Nope...Nothing in there is as beautiful as this fellow.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

“You talkin’ to me?”


----------



## Mrs.Z

Madam Bijoux said:


> “You talkin’ to me?”
> 
> View attachment 4448927


You’re in my area!  Hope you had fun....and bought yourself a saddle!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today’s fun:  a tour of the Academy of Music in Philadelphia. This is the view from the stage.


----------



## lulilu

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 4462929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today’s fun:  a tour of the Academy of Music in Philadelphia. This is the view from the stage.



Fun to see "behind the scenes."  My kids were supernumeraries at the Phila Opera many years ago, so I've had the pleasure.  Even more interesting was a tour of the Met -- so amazing with the elevator operated stages etc.  Certainly so much bigger and more elaborate than Phila.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

lulilu said:


> Fun to see "behind the scenes."  My kids were supernumeraries at the Phila Opera many years ago, so I've had the pleasure.  Even more interesting was a tour of the Met -- so amazing with the elevator operated stages etc.  Certainly so much bigger and more elaborate than Phila.


I’ve done a tour of the Met, too.  Amazing engineering there.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Another day of garden visits in Maryland.  These friendly Alpacas didn’t spit on me, but they didn’t offer me a 140 shawl either.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

“Who is that handsome fellow?”


----------



## Madam Bijoux

More garden pics


----------



## Madam Bijoux




----------



## Madam Bijoux

Not mine  (1934 vintage)


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 4474327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another day of garden visits in Maryland.  These friendly Alpacas didn’t spit on me, but they didn’t offer me a 140 shawl either.


Look at their cute little faces! Thanks for sharing MB!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Not mine, but it lights up a cloudy day.


----------



## Passau

Thank you again, Madame Bijoux for sharing your lovely photos with us!  I always look forward to them!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Enjoying the view (60th floor) at the Sky High restaurant in Philadelphia’s new Comcast Tower.


----------



## csshopper

Love your pictures, always a treat. LOL, The first one gave me vertigo when I looked at it, then read your note about the subject and my brain re-set.  Do Comcast customers get any perks........Just curious, what was the noise level with all that open space?


----------



## lulilu

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 4516292
> View attachment 4516291
> View attachment 4516287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying the view (60th floor) at the Sky High restaurant in Philadelphia’s new Comcast Tower.



How's the food?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

csshopper said:


> Love your pictures, always a treat. LOL, The first one gave me vertigo when I looked at it, then read your note about the subject and my brain re-set.  Do Comcast customers get any perks........Just curious, what was the noise level with all that open space?


Many thanks!  The noise level isn’t bad at all.  Unfortunately, there are no perks for Comcast customers.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

lulilu said:


> How's the food?


The food is very good, and the prices are more reasonable than I thought they would be.


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 4474327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another day of garden visits in Maryland.  These friendly Alpacas didn’t spit on me, but they didn’t offer me a 140 shawl either.


I thought they were poodles.


----------



## Madam Bijoux




----------



## pigleto972001

Is this ok to ask here  our team’s quarterback. Is this an Hermes scarf?


----------



## chicinthecity777

pigleto972001 said:


> Is this ok to ask here  our team’s quarterback. Is this an Hermes scarf?


There is an identification thread 2 threads down from this one. You should post there. I am not an expert but it doesn't look like Hermes.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks ! I found a clearer pic.


----------



## Cordeliere

pigleto972001 said:


> Is this ok to ask here  our team’s quarterback. Is this an Hermes scarf?



I saw this pic on TV and was half mortified and half fascinated.    What if this becomes a thing with football players and then drifts out into the wider culture.    I emailed a friend and asked if this was Hermes.   What did you figure out?


----------



## Meta

pigleto972001 said:


> Is this ok to ask here  our team’s quarterback. Is this an Hermes scarf?





Cordeliere said:


> I saw this pic on TV and was half mortified and half fascinated.    What if this becomes a thing with football players and then drifts out into the wider culture.    I emailed a friend and asked if this was Hermes.   What did you figure out?


It is indeed Hermes and was identified here and here.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at Dressage at Devon:  what a sweet face


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fresians are my favorite.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fantastic  new exhibit at the Barnes Foundation in Philadelphia:  30 Americans.  See it if you get a chance.  (Warning:  You might have to check a purse that is larger than a 30.)  This is my favorite work in the exhibit:


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Hey Madam Bijoux, 
just wanted to give you a shout-out! I absolutely love all your pics of dogs, cats, horses, butterflies and flowers! Simply amazing


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MaryAndDogs said:


> Hey Madam Bijoux,
> just wanted to give you a shout-out! I absolutely love all your pics of dogs, cats, horses, butterflies and flowers! Simply amazing


Thank you for the kind words


----------



## Madam Bijoux

‘‘Tis the season at the Sky High restaurant In Philadelphia


----------



## scndlslv

Madam Bijoux said:


> Fantastic  new exhibit at the Barnes Foundation in Philadelphia
> :  30 Americans.  See it if you get a chance.  (Warning:  You might have to check a purse that is larger than a 30.)  This is my favorite work in the exhibit:
> View attachment 4573034


Wiley is an absolute genius!


----------



## pasdedeux1

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today at Dressage at Devon:  what a sweet face


How interesting, I was also there this year, though did not watch the breeding classes. Thursday I had a bit of a disappointing day, so if you have any photos of a lovely paint horse doing his best impression of a misbehaving giraffe, it might be me!


----------



## lulilu

Madam Bijoux said:


> ‘‘Tis the season at the Sky High restaurant In Philadelphia



We were disappointed to learn that there is no tea offered on Christmas Eve.  I have always taken my DDs and GDs, and now my DIL, to tea on Christmas Eve.  Before it closed, the Four Seasons was our very favorite place to go.  We had hopes that the new restaurant would become our new place for Christmas Eve tea.  We will continue on with the Rittenhouse, which is lovely, but not the Four Seasons.


----------



## Etriers

pasdedeux1 said:


> How interesting, I was also there this year, though did not watch the breeding classes. Thursday I had a bit of a disappointing day, so if you have any photos of a lovely paint horse doing his best impression of a misbehaving giraffe, it might be me!



Probably after being an absolute angel during warm-up?


----------



## pasdedeux1

Etriers said:


> Probably after being an absolute angel during warm-up?


Always. Actually, he is an angel essentially all the time - was just not his day that day. He has since, thankfully, grown up a bit.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

.


----------



## Dolly Garland




----------



## MaryAndDogs

Dolly Garland said:


>



I"ve just chocked on my water


----------



## MaryAndDogs

If we're talking cartoons, I only have one image to use as a reply. It comes to mind even though it is "purse unrelated"  (is that even a word?)  and I won"t be surprised if it disappears right away. 

Still funny though


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MaryAndDogs said:


> If we're talking cartoons, I only have one image to use as a reply. It comes to mind even though it is "purse unrelated"  (is that even a word?)  and I won"t be surprised if it disappears right away.
> 
> Still funny though
> 
> View attachment 4626640


No wonder he’s disappointed:  the briefcase is not from Hermes.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Madam Bijoux said:


> No wonder he’s disappointed:  the briefcase is not from Hermes.



hahaha! You made me lough out loud!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Lulu is a two month old two-toed sloth currently starring in a special exhibit at the Academy of Natural Sciences in Philadelphia.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Terrific or Terrible? I found these while running errands the other day. They look like Hermes inspired gift bags.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at the Philadelphia Flower Show:  Orange is still the happiest color.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

But orange isn’t the only color.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Last ones for today:


----------



## HeatherZE

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today at the Philadelphia Flower Show:  Orange is still the happiest color.


Beautiful! I heard the show is lovely, this year. I miss the Philly flower show but seeing this makes me excited for London in a few months!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today’s fun at the Philadelphia Flower Show


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Last ones:


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today’s fun at the Philadelphia Flower Show



I absolutely LOVE all these pictures! We have actually actively looked/participated in a donation drive for a butterfly house at a nearby park and I am happy to say that it's gonna be build soon. Can't wait.


----------



## ilio

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MASEML*, my Bs/Ks are 2-years old or less so there won't be a huge discernible difference with a spa treatment, but docride ~ the reputable H leather expert ~ suggests a spa treatment every year. I don't want to ship my bags to H for a spa treatment as they would be gone too long, so I prefer doing it myself.
> 
> There are 3 ways to spa an H bag:
> 1- Take them directly to H as I mentioned previously, but they will be out of my closet for at least a month. So, I would rather home spa my bags.
> 2 - Buy the home spa products individually and do a spa treatment. Here is a link to the directions, which was put together by a TPF member in docride's thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28139278&postcount=9097
> 3- Buy docride's Luxury Again DIY Handbag Spa Kit, which contains everything you need to home spa your bag. Here is a link to her kit, sold on eBay:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171655824748?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Hope this helps!



This is great and I am going to purchase these kits for my Birkin and Kelly.  Do you have any suggestions on how to fix a squeaky turn knob.  I have had my Birkin for 6 months.  Purchased it online, had it authenticated, but the turn knob squeaks.  I questioned it and they said it will go away in time.  Mind you, I hardly use it so I am not sure it will go away at all.  If I send it to the spa I bet I will pay at least $500 to replace the knob.  Anyway, as far as my Kelly, my mother gifted her 20 year old bag.  Structurally it is in perfect condition put because it is box leather it has a lot of scratches.  I probably should not complain, I am sure I attributed to some of them.
Thanks in advance for any advice on the turn knob.  Stay safe.


----------



## Muffin_Top

I thought you might like this picture I took last summer in the café in the rue de Sèvres boutique. I gifted mydelf a quiet moment on my own after picking up my first bag. I almost left with the lovely sugar pot


----------



## MooMooVT

Muffin_Top said:


> View attachment 4711580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you might like this picture I took last summer in the café in the rue de Sèvres boutique. I gifted mydelf a quiet moment on my own after picking up my first bag. I almost left with the lovely sugar pot


The sugar pot was the first thing I noticed! It would be SO impractical for me but I love it...


----------



## Hermes Zen

Muffin_Top said:


> View attachment 4711580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you might like this picture I took last summer in the café in the rue de Sèvres boutique. I gifted mydelf a quiet moment on my own after picking up my first bag. I almost left with the lovely sugar pot


Lovely photo. I don't even use sugar but I love the sugar pot! I was there last June. No telling when I'll be able to go back. Sound like you live close.  Lucky!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I was out returning some items today, and I actually stopped in my tracks when I saw this window display. It is such a nice message, complete with a big happy face. Seeing this brightened my day, and I hope it does the same for you!


----------



## serene

lcd_purse_girl said:


> I was out returning some items today, and I actually stopped in my tracks when I saw this window display. It is such a nice message, complete with a big happy face. Seeing this brightened my day, and I hope it does the same for you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825099


Love it! made me smile


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> And btw you look fabulous! I wish I had looked so good ! - people always asked me whether I was having twins (which I was not )and whether my due date was correct bc I was so HUGE
> I gained about 60+ lbs w each pregnancy !



That sounds like me!  People thought I was full term at 20 weeks with my first.  Just huge.   My 2d wasn't much better.  Oh well, they were both born healthy and I'm not too worse for the wear.    



Chrismin said:


> Girrrrlll- you NEED to make sure you gift this to yourself esp after a pregnancy !



Yes, H push presents are definitely a must!!


----------



## Chrismin

Isn’t it so funny what people feel comfortable to say to pregnant women ??? i should have written it all down and published a memoirs journal....




loh said:


> That sounds like me!  People thought I was full term at 20 weeks with my first.  Just huge.   My 2d wasn't much better.  Oh well, they were both born healthy and I'm not too worse for the wear.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, H push presents are definitely a must!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Chrismin said:


> Isn’t it so funny what people feel comfortable to say to pregnant women ??? i should have written it all down and published a memoirs journal....


So far I have heard: oh your face is rounder! You definitely have put on fat in your face. 
another one (friend ahem) - not bad for an old mom. Erm... thanks. I didn’t know I was an old mom at 35!


----------



## 1LV

so_sofya1985 said:


> So far I have heard: oh your face is rounder! You definitely have put on fat in your face.
> another one (friend ahem) - not bad for an old mom. Erm... thanks. I didn’t know I was an old mom at 35!


As someone who also was ”old” parents at 35, my husband and I were wiser, financially sound and had a loving & stable marriage.  Our child reaped all the benefits of such.  Enjoy and congrats!


----------



## mularice

1LV said:


> As someone who also was ”old” parents at 35, my husband and I were wiser, financially sound and had a loving & stable marriage.  Our child reaped all the benefits of such.  Enjoy and congrats!


This is my thinking too. I’m currently 34 and have no children. Truth be told, I’m very unlikely to be able to have a child of my own naturally. But even so, we don’t want to start a family if we aren’t 100% comfortable with knowing our disposable finances etc. Times have changed, my mother was 30 when she had me (only child) and was told by everyone she was an old first parent and nowadays, I think it’s pretty much average age!


----------



## DR2014

mularice said:


> This is my thinking too. I’m currently 34 and have no children. Truth be told, I’m very unlikely to be able to have a child of my own naturally. But even so, we don’t want to start a family if we aren’t 100% comfortable with knowing our disposable finances etc. Times have changed, my mother was 30 when she had me (only child) and was told by everyone she was an old first parent and nowadays, I think it’s pretty much average age!


I was told I had a less than 2% chance of having my own children. Now my two DDs are 10 and 14, and I still have to pinch myself!!


----------



## mularice

DR2014 said:


> I was told I had a less than 2% chance of having my own children. Now my two DDs are 10 and 14, and I still have to pinch myself!!


This is so lovely to hear!
I mean, I have heard lots and lots of miracle stories from other people in similar situations so I know there is hope!
Truth be told, I’m content with the situation, the thought of being pregnant actually does not appeal to me for a number of reasons. I know there are other options available too (adoption/surrogacy).


----------



## DR2014

mularice said:


> This is so lovely to hear!
> I mean, I have heard lots and lots of miracle stories from other people in similar situations so I know there is hope!
> Truth be told, I’m content with the situation, the thought of being pregnant actually does not appeal to me for a number of reasons. I know there are other options available too (adoption/surrogacy).


One of the nicest things I heard on my journey from a fertility doctor was that if my goal was to be a parent, there are many ways to make that happen (although some are very expensive, of course). That comment had a huge impact on me and made me feel so much better and more in control. Good luck with whatever you choose!


----------



## baggrl

DR2014 said:


> One of the nicest things I heard on my journey from a fertility doctor was that if my goal was to be a parent, there are many ways to make that happen (although some are very expensive, of course). That comment had a huge impact on me and made me feel so much better and more in control. Good luck with whatever you choose!


Good luck on your journey. I embarked on mine this week by freezing eggs. Now, I need to decide next steps.


----------



## Tonimichelle

so_sofya1985 said:


> Not even Jeans!!!thank you! I was desperate to get something as with all these gels and dust the handle will get dirty sooo quickly! I’m still on a mission for a black one though!!!


If you‘d like a black and white there’s this one https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/le-tresor-de-medor-twilly-H063457Sv09/


----------



## so_sofya1985

so_sofya1985 said:


> No chance  sold out everywhere


Just got one onlineeeee! And there is one more black/white available it seems in Medor pattern!!! (Uk site)! Run whoever needs it, apparently it sells out quickly!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Tonimichelle said:


> If you‘d like a black and white there’s this one https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/le-tresor-de-medor-twilly-H063457Sv09/


I just saw your message and I literally just got it! Great minds think alike (although a lady from another thread told me about this twilly)! So happy!
Now, where do I stick the blue twilly 

or do I keep the blue on white andstick the black on a black Kelly? Since when I’m so indecisive


----------



## so_sofya1985

tlamdang08 said:


> Earlier today
> 
> View attachment 4863879


Omg your status “midlife crisis” made me chuckle!


----------



## tlamdang08

so_sofya1985 said:


> I just saw your message and I literally just got it! Great minds think alike (although a lady from another thread told me about this twilly)! So happy!
> Now, where do I stick the blue twilly
> 
> or do I keep the blue on white andstick the black on a black Kelly? Since when I’m so indecisive


BW twilly will show dirty quicker than any other colors.
  Been there done that.


----------



## so_sofya1985

tlamdang08 said:


> BW twilly will show dirty quicker than any other colors.
> Been there done that.


Why are you spoiling my parteeeey


----------



## mularice

so_sofya1985 said:


> Not even Jeans!!!thank you! I was desperate to get something as with all these gels and dust the handle will get dirty sooo quickly! I’m still on a mission for a black one though!!!


I own one pair of medium blue jeans! Only really wear them when I use my orange Herbag (orange and blue goes nicely). But other than that, no sadly I just don’t incorporate blue in my life!
My SA showed me a scarf that was mainly orange (for display on my wall) but I noticed the blue and said “You know I can’t cope with the blue in the pattern” and he just laughed and said to my bf “How do you cope with her? Haha”
Congrats on the monochrome Twilly! I’m tempted by the one online but I’m gonna pass I think..

BTW - is anyone able to advise on how to clean my Twilly? The one on my black Herbag, the white is looking a bit.. not white lol


----------



## so_sofya1985

mularice said:


> I own one pair of medium blue jeans! Only really wear them when I use my orange Herbag (orange and blue goes nicely). But other than that, no sadly I just don’t incorporate blue in my life!
> My SA showed me a scarf that was mainly orange (for display on my wall) but I noticed the blue and said “You know I can’t cope with the blue in the pattern” and he just laughed and said to my bf “How do you cope with her? Haha”
> Congrats on the monochrome Twilly! I’m tempted by the one online but I’m gonna pass I think..
> 
> BTW - is anyone able to advise on how to clean my Twilly? The one on my black Herbag, the white is looking a bit.. not white lol


Wow! Ok yeah blue isn’t the colour for you for sure!
And you are also saying white goes dirty quickly? I’d hand wash in cold water (I have done it to my scarves when they start smelling of too many perfumes...and nothing happened)


----------



## mularice

so_sofya1985 said:


> Wow! Ok yeah blue isn’t the colour for you for sure!
> And you are also saying white goes dirty quickly? I’d hand wash in cold water (I have done it to my scarves when they start smelling of too many perfumes...and nothing happened)


I don’t think I look good in jeans so maybe I just shy away from blue!

I wouldn’t say the white gets dirty quickly, but it’s a natural dirt attractor and if it’s on your handle, it WILL get dirty from just touching it and holding your bag.

Thanks for the tip! I will try it maybe with some delicate silk detergent.


----------



## so_sofya1985

mularice said:


> I don’t think I look good in jeans so maybe I just shy away from blue!
> 
> I wouldn’t say the white gets dirty quickly, but it’s a natural dirt attractor and if it’s on your handle, it WILL get dirty from just touching it and holding your bag.
> 
> Thanks for the tip! I will try it maybe with some delicate silk detergent.


Yes! Get the one suitable for silks and wool, or even silk underwear detergent - it is the mildest!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Ladies and an occasional gentleman, does anyone own any bag in Brique colour? If yes, can I please see a modelling pic?


----------



## 880

Thank you for everyone’s nice comments on the action shot thread! Hugs
@so_sofya1985, you may not feel like a supermodel right now, but even with you as a ‘whale’ (to use your own words in action thread, ) You’re  stunningly gorgeous! and, you deserve cake three times a day! (You’re eating for two) 
@mularice, not even dark over dyed jeans like midnight blue? This thread is about cleaning scarves. Thought possibly post 18 would have some tips https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cleaning-hermes-scarves.37705/page-2
but I’m  lazy and send scarves  to the dry cleaners and bags to @docride for spa.

waiting impatiently for @tlamdang08 to show us beautiful pictures of boats


----------



## paula24jen

Tonimichelle said:


> If you‘d like a black and white there’s this one https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/le-tresor-de-medor-twilly-H063457Sv09/


Damn you, I was intrigued so took a look and, well, you can guess what happened...  I’m meant to be on Ban Island!


----------



## Tonimichelle

paula24jen said:


> Damn you, I was intrigued so took a look and, well, you can guess what happened...  I’m meant to be on Ban Island!


Oops! Sorry


----------



## so_sofya1985

880 said:


> Thank you for everyone’s nice comments on the action shot thread! Hugs
> @so_sofya1985, you may not feel like a supermodel right now, but even with you as a ‘whale’ (to use your own words in action thread, ) You’re  stunningly gorgeous! and, you deserve cake three times a day! (You’re eating for two)
> @mularice, not even dark over dyed jeans like midnight blue? This thread is about cleaning scarves. Thought possibly post 18 would have some tips https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cleaning-hermes-scarves.37705/page-2
> but I’m  lazy and send scarves  to the dry cleaners and bags to @docride for spa.
> 
> waiting impatiently for @tlamdang08 to show us beautiful pictures of boats


Thank you so much for your kind words! 
I am jealous you are in the states and can access the spa of docride so easily. I’m in the uk and really wanted to send a bag to her,  but bloody heck it becomes so expensive, with insurance and shipping n taxes it is the same cost as what she charges!!!
You had your lock engraved? Please show me when you can! Must be so beautiful


----------



## so_sofya1985

How come all our messages are now here? What sort of wizardry is this!


----------



## 880

so_sofya1985 said:


> How come all our messages are now here? What sort of wizardry is this!


It’s @papertiger wizardry 
hers a picture of the bag that @docride did for me years ago with a rescue 32HAC clemence in metallic charcoal grey with the engraved hardware. An SA at the boutique actually mistook the size for a 35B Bc the proportions are a bit more EW than normal and the handles are somewhat more generous drop or stretched. . . She’s currently doing another rescue for me a 30B vache leigee B, brushed phw, in midnight blue camoflage (I love camo). I feel sorry for these bags and like projects. . . (Will post when I get it).


----------



## so_sofya1985

paula24jen said:


> Damn you, I was intrigued so took a look and, well, you can guess what happened...  I’m meant to be on Ban Island!


It’s not us. It’s @Tonimichelle


----------



## so_sofya1985

Btw is US site is as annoying as the Uk one? Bags constantly disappearing, shows in stock then not, or page unavailable! Grrrr I saw a beautiful brique lindy which could Really be my next guilty pleasure and it’s disappeared twice on me!


----------



## 880

so_sofya1985 said:


> Btw is US site is as annoying as the Uk one? Bags constantly disappearing, shows in stock then not, or page unavailable! Grrrr I saw a beautiful brique lindy which could Really be my next guilty pleasure and it’s disappeared twice on me!


have not had good luck with H.com site at least in the US. Have you seen the pic of Eva Longeria and her brique birkin (or kelly), am trying to remember which one. At least I thought it was brique. It’s a beautiful color.


----------



## Tonimichelle

so_sofya1985 said:


> How come all our messages are now here? What sort of wizardry is this!


That confused me a bit, when my notifications said I’d been quoted in this thread and I thought I hadn’t written anything in this thread!


----------



## Tonimichelle

880 said:


> It’s @papertiger wizardry
> hers a picture of the bag that @docride did for me years ago with a rescue 32HAC clemence in metallic charcoal grey with the engraved hardware. An SA at the boutique actually mistook the size for a 35B Bc the proportions are a bit more EW than normal and the handles are somewhat more generous drop or stretched. . . She’s currently doing another rescue for me a 30B vache leigee B, brushed phw, in midnight blue camoflage (I love camo). I feel sorry for these bags and like projects. . . (Will post when I get it).
> View attachment 4865879


I love that bag sooooo much!


----------



## Tonimichelle

so_sofya1985 said:


> Btw is US site is as annoying as the Uk one? Bags constantly disappearing, shows in stock then not, or page unavailable! Grrrr I saw a beautiful brique lindy which could Really be my next guilty pleasure and it’s disappeared twice on me!


I think you were looking for Brique colour bags earlier @so_sofya1985 I think post 210 in this thread may be brique https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-your-hermes-work-horse-bag.908225/page-14#post-32262435


----------



## so_sofya1985

Tonimichelle said:


> I think you were looking for Brique colour bags earlier @so_sofya1985 I think post 210 in this thread may be brique https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-your-hermes-work-horse-bag.908225/page-14#post-32262435


Wow you literally have a photo for any of my questions lol  like a photo encyclopaedia you are!
Do you know where I can score one lindy in brique? (I’m pushing it I know but you seem to have all the answers lol)
You are also in the uk aren’t you? So annoying! It was on the site, I added it straight to the bag and it did the disappearance act on me! Twice!


----------



## so_sofya1985

880 said:


> have not had good luck with H.com site at least in the US. Have you seen the pic of Eva Longeria and her brique birkin (or kelly), am trying to remember which one. At least I thought it was brique. It’s a beautiful color.


Wahhhhhh that engraving is Beyond cool! 
I love projects too! Especially reviving tired stuff or re designing clothes even! I wish it was more about sustainability but I just love playing designer/jeweller haha
Can’t wait to see pics of the other project of yours!


----------



## Tonimichelle

so_sofya1985 said:


> Wow you literally have a photo for any of my questions lol  like a photo encyclopaedia you are!
> Do you know where I can score one lindy in brique? (I’m pushing it I know but you seem to have all the answers lol)
> You are also in the uk aren’t you? So annoying! It was on the site, I added it straight to the bag and it did the disappearance act on me! Twice!


Sadly I can’t help with that one! I am in the UK (Kent) and I clearly spend too much time on TPF as I remembered seeing that photo


----------



## tlamdang08

880 said:


> Thank you for everyone’s nice comments on the action shot thread! Hugs
> @so_sofya1985, you may not feel like a supermodel right now, but even with you as a ‘whale’ (to use your own words in action thread, ) You’re  stunningly gorgeous! and, you deserve cake three times a day! (You’re eating for two)
> @mularice, not even dark over dyed jeans like midnight blue? This thread is about cleaning scarves. Thought possibly post 18 would have some tips https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cleaning-hermes-scarves.37705/page-2
> but I’m  lazy and send scarves  to the dry cleaners and bags to @docride for spa.
> 
> waiting impatiently for @tlamdang08 to show us beautiful pictures of boats


We are still on the hunt   And go back and forth between if we should stay with yacht  club or purchase our own. Hard decision.


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> We are still on the hunt   And go back and forth between if we should stay with yacht  club or purchase our own. Hard decision.


A former Long distance friend of mines husband had two teak boats and bought part interest in a mooring company? I think? Bc there were only two or four months a year he used them. . . She would talk about where the best slip was and other things that I didn’t understand, but it sounded like a lot of upkeep and work in addition to a lot of fun! Hope you keep us posted! Hugs

thank uou @Tonimichelle


----------



## lindacherie

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ladies and an occasional gentleman, does anyone own any bag in Brique colour? If yes, can I please see a modelling pic?



Here she is w PHW. (indoor lighting)


----------



## paula24jen

Tonimichelle said:


> If you‘d like a black and white there’s this one https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/le-tresor-de-medor-twilly-H063457Sv09/


It arrived!


----------



## 880

Spent five hours with DH on line early voting day UES, NY bc his absentee ballot didn’t come. There were kindly moms offering homemade brownies individually wrapped; an older woman offering pizza; and an accordion player. I wore a light arterex puffy jacket, and brunello leather pants and sauge Evelyne pm, but I was too tire to take a pic. . . But here is the accord8an player. the Evelyne outer pocket really came in handy all day.


----------



## tlamdang08

JadeFor3st said:


> Me too. Using my eutope 25 today.
> What are you planning to take out as a replacement?
> BTW, that’s such a beautiful view that you have captured.
> 
> View attachment 4898683


I will pickup my Mini Kelly SO on Saturday and planing to hand down this 25 to my daughter while it still like-new condition  
I love your strap, the wider the better   ( just find Out )


----------



## Sofiko

tlamdang08 said:


> I will pickup my Mini Kelly SO on Saturday and planing to hand down this 25 to my daughter while it still like-new condition
> I love your strap, the wider the better   ( just find Out )


Can’t wait to see your new Beauty


----------



## JadeFor3st

tlamdang08 said:


> I will pickup my Mini Kelly SO on Saturday and planing to hand down this 25 to my daughter while it still like-new condition
> I love your strap, the wider the better   ( just find Out )



Looking forward to seeing your new baby! 
Becareful, I can see your daughter wanting to borrow your Mini Kelly too.


----------



## tlamdang08

Sofiko said:


> Can’t wait to see your new Beauty


One more day


----------



## Siha77

tlamdang08 said:


> I will pickup my Mini Kelly SO on Saturday and planing to hand down this 25 to my daughter while it still like-new condition
> I love your strap, the wider the better   ( just find Out )



What a lucky daughter! First all the yummy food you make every day, now this gorgeous hand-me-down! When are you thinking about handing it down to her?


----------



## tlamdang08

Siha77 said:


> What a lucky daughter! First all the yummy food you make every day, now this gorgeous hand-me-down! When are you thinking about handing it down to her?


She’s  17 now, maybe 18 ? Is it too early for a 18 years old to carry a Kelly? Or should I wait until she is 20?  She isn’t a “baby my bag” type of person. So Epsom,Gold, PHW will be a good choice for her, I think.


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> She’s  17 now, maybe 18 ? Is it too early for a 18 years old to carry a Kelly? Or should I wait until she is 20?  She isn’t a “baby my bag” type of person. So Epsom,Gold, PHW will be a good choice for her, I think.


I think I have asked you this before, but seriously, will you adopt me??????????  (I'm over 20, I promise!)


----------



## tlamdang08

bagnut1 said:


> I think I have asked you this before, but seriously, will you adopt me??????????  (I'm over 20, I promise!)


----------



## Siha77

tlamdang08 said:


> She’s  17 now, maybe 18 ? Is it too early for a 18 years old to carry a Kelly? Or should I wait until she is 20?  She isn’t a “baby my bag” type of person. So Epsom,Gold, PHW will be a good choice for her, I think.



Hmm I have no idea! I feel like the answer to that question is so personal and unique to each mother/daughter relationship. I mainly asked because I was genuinely so curious about yours! I feel like each mother’s story about when/why/where they want to gift their bags to their daughter is so beautiful and meaningful. I feel like 18 can be special, but I’d hope my daughter at that age would at least understand how precious the gift is  . Then again, other milestones feel so special too... like a wedding present, first real job present, graduation gift, etc. Oh man, the options! I‘m sure I’m not helping but I am truly so excited for you and her both!



bagnut1 said:


> I think I have asked you this before, but seriously, will you adopt me??????????  (I'm over 20, I promise!)



Hahaha, I have the same exact thoughts!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Hey there!  Any peloton addicts here?  I started a hashtag. If you wanna add it, please do. Maybe we Hermes lovers can all assemble ourselves there a little under the radar?!  #orangeboxes4ever  

I’ve been riding with my Keiser spin bike but expect my Bike+ later this month!  Yay.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

tlamdang08 said:


> She’s  17 now, maybe 18 ? Is it too early for a 18 years old to carry a Kelly? Or should I wait until she is 20?  She isn’t a “baby my bag” type of person. So Epsom,Gold, PHW will be a good choice for her, I think.



Does she really want it? We gave some of my handbags to my DH's Goddaughter. And some more are earmarked for our niece  
From our experience, I kind of think that 18 or 20 years old is a bit young for things like Hermes handbags. They definitely do not "baby" them at that age  Maybe because they did not have to earn them either? So the end result might be that they get a lovely handbag, which they will promptly ruin and regret doing that in 5 years time. But I am the last one to talk since I use my Hermes handbags daily for very irreverent purposes  They usually function as dog treats storage and convenient shopping totes. 

Whatever you decide, it is a beautiful present!


----------



## tlamdang08

MaryAndDogs said:


> Does she really want it? We gave some of my handbags to my DH's Goddaughter. And some more are earmarked for our niece
> From our experience, I kind of think that 18 or 20 years old is a bit young for things like Hermes handbags. They definitely do not "baby" them at that age  Maybe because they did not have to earn them either? So the end result might be that they get a lovely handbag, which they will promptly ruin and regret doing that in 5 years time. But I am the last one to talk since I use my Hermes handbags daily for very irreverent purposes  They usually function as dog treats storage and convenient shopping totes.
> 
> Whatever you decide, it is a beautiful present!


You are so true. I had a talk with her recently. She is interested in my Mini Kelly, not the Gold 25  .
But I explain to her the mini K needs to be pampered due to the soft leather, so she agrees to have it when she is out of college. And by that time I think the mini K will be in good hand.
For now, I am back to the Gold again.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Donald takes a ride:


----------



## tlamdang08

Madam Bijoux said:


> Donald takes a ride:
> 
> View attachment 4918129


oMG this is so cute !!!


----------



## haute okole

tlamdang08 said:


> She’s  17 now, maybe 18 ? Is it too early for a 18 years old to carry a Kelly? Or should I wait until she is 20?  She isn’t a “baby my bag” type of person. So Epsom,Gold, PHW will be a good choice for her, I think.


Hi, I have two daughters and they will get all of my bags one day.  My girls are 18 and 15 and they have their own Hermes purses (mini Evelyns) and Hermes outerwear that I purchased them, but they rarely wear them.  I personally would not gift any BKCs to my girls at this young age because they will be going to college and I do not want them to lose a BKC or have them stolen.

I personally think it is too early for them to have a BK or C.  I started a brokerage account for them and have observed their attitudes toward money and saving.  I have also observed how they treat the Hermes items they already own.  Although they like Hermes and are careful with what they have, I don’t think my girls have demonstrated the maturity or the appreciation of what it takes to replace a B or K if it were lost for some reason.


----------



## tlamdang08

haute okole said:


> Hi, I have two daughters and they will get all of my bags one day.  My girls are 18 and 15 and they have their own Hermes purses (mini Evelyns) and Hermes outerwear that I purchased them, but they rarely wear them.  I personally would not gift any BKCs to my girls at this young age because they will be going to college and I do not want them to lose a BKC or have them stolen.
> 
> I personally think it is too early for them to have a BK or C.  I started a brokerage account for them and have observed their attitudes toward money and saving.  I have also observed how they treat the Hermes items they already own.  Although they like Hermes and are careful with what they have, I don’t think my girls have demonstrated the maturity or the appreciation of what it takes to replace a B or K if they the item if it were lost for some reason.


thank for your thought and concerns, we had a talk and we move back the date that she can own K, right now she doesn't interesting in H bag, but in H RTW . I am broke, can't afford RTW for her.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

tlamdang08 said:


> oMG this is so cute !!!


Thank you!  I couldn't resist it.


----------



## haute okole

tlamdang08 said:


> thank for your thought and concerns, we had a talk and we move back the date that she can own K, right now she doesn't interesting in H bag, but in H RTW . I am broke, can't afford RTW for her.


Lol!  I was just trying to build up my spend so that I could get another BK or C! Luckily, my girls and I wear the same size so we share.  Broke is a relative term.  I guarantee you are not broke!


----------



## tlamdang08

First time my daughter agreed to be one of the  hands modeling for my dinner pix.


----------



## Perja

So I asked about a few items at my store and just earlier, I got this...


My SA sure knows how to keep me on my toes


----------



## tlamdang08

Lunchtime  
yes, I am eating alone although everyone stays at home and busy like a bee ....
Everyone has their own schedule for lunch.


----------



## 880

loh said:


> Lol.   Well you did a great job.
> 
> My DH laughs at me too watching all the scarf-tying tutorials, how-to makeup videos, and my latest obsession - cutting my own bangs...


Wow, you *cut* your own bangs! OMG! (I’ve had a few disasters to the point where I haven’t had bangs in about 20 years lol)


----------



## Chrismin

Haha. I’ve also been ridiculed watching (but not doing ) fitness videos ... 


loh said:


> Lol.   Well you did a great job.
> 
> My DH laughs at me too watching all the scarf-tying tutorials, how-to makeup videos, and my latest obsession - cutting my own bangs...


----------



## loh

880 said:


> Wow, you *cut* your own bangs! OMG!



Uh, I *try* to cut my own bangs, the operative word being try. I've had so many fails in the past that my family knows to tell me to walk away from the scissors, but I just don't listen...  I think I've just been very restless with quarantine fatigue so my latest victim is my bangs...     But there are so many bang cutting IG videos by this Korean salon that makes it look so easy, so I can't fail, right??  Anyways, I tell myself it's just hair, it'll grow back.


----------



## Chrismin

If it makes you feel better I have been cutting my kids’ hair in quarantine 
Bought all the supplies — clippers , scissors ... just not that easy .. despite the videos ... kids are begging me to go to a salon . They said they would give me a better Yelp than I deserve bc I let them eat snacks during the cut 


loh said:


> Uh, I *try* to cut my own bangs, the operative word being try. I've had so many fails in the past that my family knows to tell me to walk away from the scissors, but I just don't listen...  I think I've just been very restless with quarantine fatigue so my latest victim is my bangs...     But there are so many bang cutting IG videos by this Korean salon that makes it look so easy, so I can't fail, right??  Anyways, I tell myself it's just hair, it'll grow back.


----------



## bagnut1

loh said:


> Uh, I *try* to cut my own bangs, the operative word being try. I've had so many fails in the past that my family knows to tell me to walk away from the scissors, but I just don't listen...  I think I've just been very restless with quarantine fatigue so my latest victim is my bangs...     But there are so many bang cutting IG videos by this Korean salon that makes it look so easy, so I can't fail, right??  Anyways, I tell myself it's just hair, it'll grow back.


Please share success and recommended video!  I have been back to the salon but my stylist I think is trying to "manage" me too much.  I don't want to leave but also really want bangs again.  I figure if I do it myself there will be no choice.


----------



## DrTr

loh said:


> Uh, I *try* to cut my own bangs, the operative word being try. I've had so many fails in the past that my family knows to tell me to walk away from the scissors, but I just don't listen...  I think I've just been very restless with quarantine fatigue so my latest victim is my bangs...  But there are so many bang cutting IG videos by this Korean salon that makes it look so easy, so I can't fail, right?? Anyways, I tell myself it's just hair, it'll grow back.


Bangs can be easy! Years ago (when I felt free to try anything! ) I learned that tiny manicure scissors turned vertically would let me snip tiny pieces at a time and to stop before they get too short and not get that straight across 2nd grader look from childhood  some people can rock that look, I sure can’t.   I do this every time between 6 week haircuts as my bangs grow into my eyelashes and it bugs me no end.  My stylist has given me her seal of approval to continue and she’s a sweetie but direct, and she would tell me (and did when I went a little wild one time).  She also said vertically that way a tiny piece at a time is the way to DIY. Of course I do this after she has shaped them each time and I try to follow her cut. HTH! But yes thank goodness they grow back.


----------



## haute okole

tlamdang08 said:


> Lunchtime
> yes, I am eating alone although everyone stays at home and busy like a bee ....
> Everyone has their own schedule for lunch.
> View attachment 4925428



I hope you have an Instagram page!  If you are in LA, the health dept. now allows home cooks to sell take out meals from your house.  I will be the first to order!


----------



## 880

Re gifting kids. . . I remember borrowing my moms bags and jewelry and shoes and clothes all through hS. (She was into Chanel and sadly thought Hermes was old lady) but, she didn’t want me to take any of that stuff to college bc she was worried that it would get lost or destroyed by girlfriends. Though since summer camp days I was usually the only girl who arrived with a trunk of shoes). So, the good stuff only left her house when I graduated even though technically she had gifted it. . .


----------



## tlamdang08

Another lonely time
 My kids can not stand the smell of my sides dishes. So they prefer to watch me eat . They have their American foods.


----------



## tlamdang08

Need to add more fruits ...his and her breakfast


----------



## Perja

tlamdang08 said:


> Another lonely time
> My kids can not stand the smell of my sides dishes. So they prefer to watch me eat . They have their American foods.
> View attachment 4927798


If they won't eat it, don't mind if I do


----------



## tlamdang08

Perja said:


> If they won't eat it, don't mind if I do


We will have to move in one community call For Purse Forum only   .That will be fun


----------



## Perja

Somewhere climate and humidity controlled so we can protect our herd of purses @tlamdang08


----------



## LOA24

Who else has their christmas bag waiting (un-)patiently in the box? I can't wait to wear it. Although it's a present form me to me, it has to wait


----------



## Perja

lovemylife15 said:


> Who else has their christmas bag waiting (un-)patiently in the box? I can't wait to wear it. Although it's a present form me to me, it has to wait



Well... I'm bad, I'm very, very bad. I'll just say the wrapped BOX is waiting under the tree, but the item may or may not be home at this time


----------



## tlamdang08

Perja said:


> Well... I'm bad, I'm very, very bad. I'll just say the wrapped BOX is waiting under the tree, but the item may or may not be home at this time


Same here    But i don't have any plan to go anywhere.


----------



## tlamdang08

Our brunch


----------



## Perja

tlamdang08 said:


> Same here    But i don't have any plan to go anywhere.



Going from the closet to the living room is a worthy occasion. Or at least that's what I tell myself!


----------



## finer things

Giving my Jypsiere a try this Winter ... just one small thing on the huge list of things I am thankful for.


----------



## Perja

So H was giving out these chocolates at my home store. I need to go back... to check out the merch of course, not to raid the choccies  


Don’t know if you can see the little snowmen frolicking on the packaging


----------



## 880

lovemylife15 said:


> Who else has their christmas bag waiting (un-)patiently in the box? I can't wait to wear it. Although it's a present form me to me, it has to wait


I didn’t wait 

@tlamdang08, I just heard about your loss on another thread, Small Things that make you happy, in th subforum, shelter in place. I am so sorry and my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I also wanted to thank you for all the joy you have brought us on TPF. When I log in, your pictures and posts are the best smile of the day!
Hugs


----------



## alismarr

loh said:


> Uh, I *try* to cut my own bangs, the operative word being try. I've had so many fails in the past that my family knows to tell me to walk away from the scissors, but I just don't listen...  I think I've just been very restless with quarantine fatigue so my latest victim is my bangs...     But there are so many bang cutting IG videos by this Korean salon that makes it look so easy, so I can't fail, right??  Anyways, I tell myself it's just hair, it'll grow back.



This made me laugh as I’ve been cutting my fringe (UK) during lockdown with varying results. I even got DH to trim the back of my hair - figured as I couldn’t see it I wasn’t going to worry about it. As you say, it’ll grow back!


----------



## loh

alismarr said:


> This made me laugh as I’ve been cutting my fringe (UK) during lockdown with varying results. I even got DH to trim the back of my hair - figured as I couldn’t see it I wasn’t going to worry about it. As you say, it’ll grow back!



You are quite brave in having DH trim the back.  I haven't gotten there yet. These days I really just pull my hair all back in a bun so no point in getting regular trims.


----------



## Grrrace

Waiting for my H goodies to come in like


----------



## Perja

Grrrace said:


> Waiting for my H goodies to come in like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973216


Dying!!!! So good.


----------



## eagle1002us

So adorable.  Oops, sorry this got in the wrong thread.  Mods pls move.


----------



## Croisette7

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 4980543
> 
> So adorable.  Oops, sorry this got in the wrong thread.  Mods pls move.


Adorable!


----------



## eagle1002us

Croisette7 said:


> Adorable!


Thank you, Croisette!   I post koala pictures (they're born cute) in the Chat thread several times a week.


----------



## HoneyLocks

eagle1002us said:


> You and me both.   I put lots of koala pictures in the Chat thread.  You could go back to earlier this year and scroll thru them up to the present.  They are very soothing animals to look at.  There's a few other animal pictures but it's most koalas.  Really adorable ones, too.


Is there a scarf with koalas?


----------



## eagle1002us

@honey Locks, I'm trying to start a conversation with you on that topic.  Having a little trouble making the name of the recipient stay in the proper place (had that difficulty with other conversations).   I can get back to this later on today or perhaps you could start a conversation with me.

Back to topic.


----------



## Croisette7

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you, Croisette!   I post koala pictures (they're born cute) in the Chat thread several times a week.


Thank you eagle, will look there for  these cute guys.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Madam Bijoux

.


----------



## WhiteBus

You need a poll to see how many people understand.
The odds? Like finding life on Mars, perhaps.


----------



## Meta

kleider said:


> thank you  I've always wanted to change my forum name to craielover (is that possible?) so it's more consistent cross platforms haha


You'll find your answer here.


----------



## eagle1002us

Koala Train (Official term).


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> Koala Train (Official term).
> 
> View attachment 5006934


Thank you eagle1002us for such an adorable picture!! When there are so many of them in one shot, it's like cuteness overload


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> Thank you eagle1002us for such an adorable picture!! When there are so many of them in one shot, it's like cuteness overload


I'm so glad you like the koala train Gnuj!   It's very hard for me to resist printing pictures of really cute koalas -- b/c just about everyone is really cute!


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

I just received this lovely koala pin from LovelleTreasures on etsy.  With shipping it cost slightly less than $50. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The owner makes them in different metal finishes.  I think it's the prettiest koala I have ever seen. The koala itself is about 2 inches tall, the branch adds another inch.  This is a good size for a brooch.


----------



## eagle1002us

Patiently waiting for my eucalyptus leaves.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Madam Bijoux

Quite an entanglement.


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> Quite an entanglement.
> View attachment 5035110


That's a striking picture.


----------



## eagle1002us

This is one of my fav koala 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
pictures.   I get the feeling that the little koala enjoyed being put in a red pail (after all, this doesn't happen every day) and is looking forward to what might happen next.


----------



## eagle1002us

What is a koala doing on this power line?  (He's a little gray bump on the lower intersection of the poles.




He's sleeping.  (What else?).





I think that may be him on the ground after the power guys rescued him.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

eagle1002us said:


> That's a striking picture.


Thanks!  It was in The NY Times.  They’re African Forest elephants.


----------



## hairoxxfr

Hello i am a hermes fan since many years now and i have found one pair of hermes jumping boots in burgundy color in 41.5 EU size i worn 42EU normally.

I would like to know if they can I can reach them well 

And if 700€ is a good price for hermes jumping boots burgundy never worn?


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> Thanks!  It was in The NY Times.  They’re African Forest elephants.


Hard to tell if they're starting to date (in elephant terms, walking trunk in trunk) or starting to dance.  That's part of what makes an interesting picture, it's something you stop and think about.

The NY Times is a great newspaper, the best.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> What is a koala doing on this power line?  (He's a little gray bump on the lower intersection of the poles.
> 
> View attachment 5035545
> 
> 
> He's sleeping.  (What else?).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035549
> 
> 
> I think that may be him on the ground after the power guys rescued him.
> 
> View attachment 5035558



OMG, hope this has a happy ending. And then I too want to know how he got himself/herself up there.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Thanks!  It was in The NY Times.  They’re African Forest elephants.


Hope that was a friendly hug? Gotto find the article now. Hi @Madam Bijoux


----------



## Fabfashion

Croisette7 said:


> Thank you eagle, will look there for  these cute guys.


Hi @Croisette7 , I haven‘t stopped by the cafe in a long while. Hope all’s well. Carried myB35 blue Izmir for the first time in 3 years or any H bag since this pandemic started. It actually felt good to dress in non-yoga clothes and carry real purse to go out for a change.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> OMG, hope this has a happy ending. And then I too want to know how he got himself/herself up there.


That's a reasonable question.  These little guys love to climb.  It's ingrained among koalas that being on the ground exposes them to predators, car strikes, etc.  The higher koalas climb, the safer they are from most dangers.  I posted a picture in the Chat thread earlier this year that showed a koala who climbed up to the top of a lighthouse in New South Wales.  The caretaker, who had just finished a midnight swim, raced up the steps (elevator?) to grab the little guy thru the window.  He was afraid the koala would fall.  

Rescue services who help koalas recover from dog attacks or car strikes, etc., make sure the koalas can climb the trees on the facility grounds before they are released to the wild.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> That's a reasonable question.  These little guys love to climb.  It's ingrained among koalas that being on the ground exposes them to predators, car strikes, etc.  The higher koalas climb, the safer they are from most dangers.  I posted a picture in the Chat thread earlier this year that showed a koala who climbed up to the top of a lighthouse in New South Wales.  The caretaker, who had just finished a midnight swim, raced up the steps (elevator?) to grab the little guy thru the window.  He was afraid the koala would fall.
> 
> Rescue services who help koalas recover from dog attacks or car strikes, etc., make sure the koalas can climb the trees on the facility grounds before they are released to the wild.


My bucket list includes a visit to Australia to see the koalas in person and hold one if that’s allowed. Also on the list is to visit the panda sanctuaries in China and feed them.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> My bucket list includes a visit to Australia to see the koalas in person and hold one if that’s allowed. Also on the list is to visit the panda sanctuaries in China and feed them.


I believe you can hold koalas in Queensland at Lone Pine Sanctuary and get your picture taken.  Possibly the Australia zoo also offers that.   I understand it's a really fast process so the koala doesn't have time to get stressed.  I would love to do that.   I know someone who held one and she said it was the experience of a lifetime.   Their fur looks so soft, it'd be lovely to pet one if that was possible (which I doubt).   

I would like to go there too but I don't know what the Covid situation is.  I read an article this past weekend in The New York Times was griping about having to quarantine for a couple of weeks in Brisbane in an overnight (size) hotel room.  Then he went to Thailand and got a super room with a patio and a decorative pool for the same price.  

My concern aside from gazillion Covid variants is the 12 hour flight.  If that's the length of time facing you, how do you feel about it?


----------



## scarf1

Australia is currently closed to all foreign  tourists. Yes it is a long flight. A good use of frequent flyer miles to book business class seat so you can sleep.
even returning residents must quarantine for 14 days on arrival. They are very strict but have successfully kept the virus to very low levels.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Hi @Croisette7 , I haven‘t stopped by the cafe in a long while. Hope all’s well. Carried myB35 blue Izmir for the first time in 3 years or any H bag since this pandemic started. It actually felt good to dress in non-yoga clothes and carry real purse to go out for a change.


Wow, that's great that you carried your B35 in beautiful Bleu Izmir (I think I have a CDC in that color).   I haven't carried any H bag for two years.  Carrying an H bag is kinda celebratory, justifying dressing up at least to some degree.  I know the feeling.   I feel sufficiently ok to carry my purple non-leather Coach bag, however, which is _something_.  I did dress up for a couple of routine doc visits, tho (nice purple outfits).  Possibly I looked like I was attending a wedding, LOL!  I needed to do that to feel somewhat normal.

An occasion to carry a K or B is popping into a nice department store, like the Neiman Marcus and Lord and Taylor,  stores that closed a year ago.   My beloved bead store also closed then.   

*@Fabfashion*, was going to a restaurant on your agenda when you went out?  How'd it go?


----------



## eagle1002us

scarf1 said:


> Australia is currently closed to all foreign  tourists. Yes it is a long flight. A good use of frequent flyer miles to book business class seat so you can sleep.
> even returning residents must quarantine for 14 days on arrival. They are very strict but have successfully kept the virus to very low levels.


Oh, I know Australia has a spectacularly low Covid rate.   They're to be commended for their rigor.   Even ex-pats weren't accepted back for quite some time so the ability to quarantine had to be a relief to many.

If you've been to Australia, any travel obs or tips would be appreciated, *@scarf1*.


----------



## eagle1002us

hairoxxfr said:


> Hello i am a hermes fan since many years now and i have found one pair of hermes jumping boots in burgundy color in 41.5 EU size i worn 42EU normally.
> 
> I would like to know if they can I can reach them well
> 
> And if 700€ is a good price for hermes jumping boots burgundy never worn?


Here's my two cents.   I wore a 39 EU for years and now I seem to do better in a 39.5 in a brand that I think is European.   My guess is that it would take a while to break in the boots so they are comfortable, wearing them for rather short intervals, etc.   But once you got them fairly comfortable, my hunch is that you will be able to wear them a long time b/c they probably won't stretch beyond a 42.   My problem is that if I wear 39.5 shoes a lot, they seem to stretch, coming close to a 40 which is too big.  

Shoemakers can stretch leather of course, but having gone thru that experience I'd suggest having your shoes stretched incrementally, not all at once.  I got unwearable shoes with the all at once route.

Burgundy is a lovely color for boots.  IMO that color is scarce compared with browns and black.
You could talk with an SA, ask what they recommend.


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


>



I was unable to load the full video here which would have told the story of Triumph, who is pictured.  You can see in the photo that Triumph is missing a foot (due to a birth defect). Triumph couldn't climb like ordinary koalas and so he couldn't function outdoors.   His devoted carer, Marley, sent word out that Triumph needed a prothesis.  A professional close by who was familiar with casting, made one that looked like a bright orange small drinking cup.  When Marley fit the final version on Triumph, to her delight he jumped.  The little rubber prothesis allowed Triumph to run around, dragging his orange foot a bit, but still ambulatory.  His name had been something else, but at that point Marley decided the name "Triumph" would be more appropriate.   Triumph will live out his life in a sanctuary with Marley beside him.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> I was unable to load the full video here which would have told the story of Triumph, who is pictured.  You can see in the photo that Triumph is missing a foot (due to a birth defect). Triumph couldn't climb like ordinary koalas and so he couldn't function outdoors.   His devoted carer, Marley, sent word out that Triumph needed a prothesis.  A professional close by who was familiar with casting, made one that looked like a bright orange small drinking cup.  When Marley fit the final version on Triumph, to her delight he jumped.  The little rubber prothesis allowed Triumph to run around, dragging his orange foot a bit, but still ambulatory.  His name had been something else, but at that point Marley decided the name "Triumph" would be more appropriate.   Triumph will live out his life in a sanctuary with Marley beside him.


What a wonderful story. It’s been a long work week and it’s only Tuesday. Gah. I wish I could see that video! What a cute little guy and kudos to his caregiver and the professional who made him a prosthetic. Keep on running, Triumph!


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Wow, that's great that you carried your B35 in beautiful Bleu Izmir (I think I have a CDC in that color).   I haven't carried any H bag for two years.  Carrying an H bag is kinda celebratory, justifying dressing up at least to some degree.  I know the feeling.   I feel sufficiently ok to carry my purple non-leather Coach bag, however, which is _something_.  I did dress up for a couple of routine doc visits, tho (nice purple outfits).  Possibly I looked like I was attending a wedding, LOL!  I needed to do that to feel somewhat normal.
> 
> An occasion to carry a K or B is popping into a nice department store, like the Neiman Marcus and Lord and Taylor,  stores that closed a year ago.   My beloved bead store also closed then.
> 
> *@Fabfashion*, was going to a restaurant on your agenda when you went out?  How'd it go?


@eagle1002us, I was hoping to go to a restaurant when I went downtown to visit the Cartier boutique. DH gifted me with a beautiful ring for our 30th anniversary (I feel O-L-D saying 30). Lol. Let’s just say for the purpose of this discussion, I was married at 15. Haha. Anyhow, DH reminded me that Toronto is in a gray zone which means restaurants are only open for take out or delivery. So we weren’t able to go to my favourite pasta place but we went to a restaurant in our neighbourhood instead. We’re in a suburb and it’s classified as a red zone which means restaurants can serve up to 10 patrons. Food wasn’t as great but it was nice to be out and got to be served for a change.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> I believe you can hold koalas in Queensland at Lone Pine Sanctuary and get your picture taken.  Possibly the Australia zoo also offers that.   I understand it's a really fast process so the koala doesn't have time to get stressed.  I would love to do that.   I know someone who held one and she said it was the experience of a lifetime.   Their fur looks so soft, it'd be lovely to pet one if that was possible (which I doubt).
> 
> I would like to go there too but I don't know what the Covid situation is.  I read an article this past weekend in The New York Times was griping about having to quarantine for a couple of weeks in Brisbane in an overnight (size) hotel room.  Then he went to Thailand and got a super room with a patio and a decorative pool for the same price.
> 
> My concern aside from gazillion Covid variants is the 12 hour flight.  If that's the length of time facing you, how do you feel about it?


@eagle1002us, I’m curious too whether koala‘s fur is soft? Koalas look so cute and just seem very sweet. Can’t wait to hold one one day. 

Years ago I visited elephant sanctuary in Thailand. I alway thought the baby elephants looked so cute. What I didn’t plan for when I got to pet one was how wiry and hard their little hair were. They were still so cute and playful though. I was just a little surprised. That’s why TLC and Discovery channels just can’t beat the real thing. 

I travelled to Bangkok around mid-November after filling out many forms and jumping several hoops. I stayed in a quarantine hotel for 15 nights and it was about 700 sq.ft. with balcony, great food selection and concierge service. Didn’t have a decorative pool though. There are about 100 state certified quarantine hotels where people can choose from at different service levels. It was a long boring time but at least it was endurable. It took 25 hours to get there though including 7 hours layover in Frankfurt. I took Lufthansa economy but the plane had barely 60 passengers that everyone got the whole row or two to themselves. I wouldn’t recommend travelling before vaccination though just to be safe. I had business to attend to that couldn’t wait but at least the hotel was nice. And, the Sheraton Luxury Collection Hotel that I stayed after the quarantine hotel was a dream.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> What a wonderful story. It’s been a long work week and it’s only Tuesday. Gah. I wish I could see that video! What a cute little guy and kudos to his caregiver and the professional who made him a prosthetic. Keep on running, Triumph!


Thank you, *@Fabfashion*. I tried without success a couple of times to get a link to the story thru FB.  Things do repeat on FB to some degree so I'll be on the lookout for a way to get it.  Meanwhile, here's a cute photo I just saw:


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you, *@Fabfashion*. I tried without success a couple of times to get a link to the story thru FB.  Things do repeat on FB to some degree so I'll be on the lookout for a way to get it.  Meanwhile, here's a cute photo I just saw:



Too cute! We only have black bears and polar bears in our province. Could look cute but definitely not cuddly.


----------



## eagle1002us

This one is for* @Gnuj *b/c it has a lot of koalas!




Fabfashion said:


> Too cute! We only have black bears and polar bears in our province. Could look cute but definitely not cuddly.





Fabfashion said:


> Too cute! We only have black bears and polar bears in our province. Could look cute but definitely not cuddly.


Polar bears?  _Polar bears?   _You're not joking?


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> This one is for* @Gnuj *b/c it has a lot of koalas!
> 
> Polar bears?  _Polar bears?   _You're not joking?



They are too cute for words. This just made my morning especially after hearing on the news that we could be in for another lockdown for 28 days! And I was hoping to get a haircut on April 12th. 

They live far far up north but yes polar bears.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> They are too cute for words. This just made my morning especially after hearing on the news that we could be in for another lockdown for 28 days! And I was hoping to get a haircut on April 12th.
> 
> They live far far up north but yes polar bears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041507


Wow, thanks for the picture.  The baby bears _are_ cute.


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> This one is for* @Gnuj *b/c it has a lot of koalas!
> View attachment 5041197
> 
> 
> 
> Polar bears?  _Polar bears?   _You're not joking?


Thank you eagle1002us for the picture! I want to join them in slumber


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> Thank you eagle1002us for the picture! I want to join them in slumber


Gnuj, you're very welcome.   And, you're right on target:  the picture had a caption saying that weekends were for snuggling and snoozing -- which koalas do very well.


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> Gnuj, you're very welcome.   And, you're right on target:  the picture had a caption saying that weekends were for snuggling and snoozing -- which koalas do very well.



I would snuggle and snooze with them even if it's not the weekend


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> @eagle1002us, I’m curious too whether koala‘s fur is soft? Koalas look so cute and just seem very sweet. Can’t wait to hold one one day.
> 
> Years ago I visited elephant sanctuary in Thailand. I alway thought the baby elephants looked so cute. What I didn’t plan for when I got to pet one was how wiry and hard their little hair were. They were still so cute and playful though. I was just a little surprised. That’s why TLC and Discovery channels just can’t beat the real thing.
> 
> I travelled to Bangkok around mid-November after filling out many forms and jumping several hoops. I stayed in a quarantine hotel for 15 nights and it was about 700 sq.ft. with balcony, great food selection and concierge service. Didn’t have a decorative pool though. There are about 100 state certified quarantine hotels where people can choose from at different service levels. It was a long boring time but at least it was endurable. It took 25 hours to get there though including 7 hours layover in Frankfurt. I took Lufthansa economy but the plane had barely 60 passengers that everyone got the whole row or two to themselves. I wouldn’t recommend travelling before vaccination though just to be safe. I had business to attend to that couldn’t wait but at least the hotel was nice. And, the Sheraton Luxury Collection Hotel that I stayed after the quarantine hotel was a dream.


How much time was flying time, 18 hours?  Is that right?  Wow.  I'm trying to wrap my head around 12 hours to Australia.  Plus 3 hours to get to LA to catch the flight.  But we'd be in business class if we went.  It just occurred to me that if I slept for 8 hours there'd only be 4 hours to the flight which is nothing.    We pretty much know what we'd do to get there but the country is closed right now and we could get stuck with a two week quarantine if we got there. There is no choice of quarantine hotels, evidently, they are just cubby-holes more suited for an overnight stay.  (I don't know if holding a koala for a second or two is worth the two weeks).  

What did you do during quarantine? Did they let you use an exercise room and sit outside?  I'd probably be shopping online most of the time and would be broke by the end of the quarantine.  I understand from talking to someone who held a koala that the fur is kinda dense and somewhat wooly.  The fur shelters them from intense rainstorms b/c koalas can bend over and turn themselves into a furball.  But it looks soft and I think I've read somewhere that it is soft.
Actually they look so fluffy (floofballs?) that holding them looks to be a highly desirable experience.  If you ever do get there and hold one I -- and others here -- would love to hear about it.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> @eagle1002us, I was hoping to go to a restaurant when I went downtown to visit the Cartier boutique. DH gifted me with a beautiful ring for our 30th anniversary (I feel O-L-D saying 30). Lol. Let’s just say for the purpose of this discussion, I was married at 15. Haha. Anyhow, DH reminded me that Toronto is in a gray zone which means restaurants are only open for take out or delivery. So we weren’t able to go to my favourite pasta place but we went to a restaurant in our neighbourhood instead. We’re in a suburb and it’s classified as a red zone which means restaurants can serve up to 10 patrons. Food wasn’t as great but it was nice to be out and got to be served for a change.


Congrats on the anniversary, *@Fabfashion*!  Cartier?  If you want to post a picture of it several people in this forum are on standby ready to drool, including me.  I got a ring too for the 30th, a Yurman pearl cluster.    Not much longer for the next milestone.   

Dr. Fauci, the go-to Covid expert for the US, made a comment that made us wary of going to a restaurant (the neighborhood one that would probably have a fair amount of people).  It must have been heaven being in a restaurant after so long.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> How much time was flying time, 18 hours?  Is that right?  Wow.  I'm trying to wrap my head around 12 hours to Australia.  Plus 3 hours to get to LA to catch the flight.  But we'd be in business class if we went.  It just occurred to me that if I slept for 8 hours there'd only be 4 hours to the flight which is nothing.    We pretty much know what we'd do to get there but the country is closed right now and we could get stuck with a two week quarantine if we got there. There is no choice of quarantine hotels, evidently, they are just cubby-holes more suited for an overnight stay.  (I don't know if holding a koala for a second or two is worth the two weeks).
> 
> What did you do during quarantine? Did they let you use an exercise room and sit outside?  I'd probably be shopping online most of the time and would be broke by the end of the quarantine.  I understand from talking to someone who held a koala that the fur is kinda dense and somewhat wooly.  The fur shelters them from intense rainstorms b/c koalas can bend over and turn themselves into a furball.  But it looks soft and I think I've read somewhere that it is soft.
> Actually they look so fluffy (floofballs?) that holding them looks to be a highly desirable experience.  If you ever do get there and hold one I -- and others here -- would love to hear about it.


It was about 8 hrs from Toronto to Frankfurt and then 10.5 hours from Frankfurt to Bangkok. The layover was a killer at about 7 hours! This was back in mid-November. Each airport was like a ghost town. I had to walk to another terminal in Frankfurt to find a cafe that was opened. Unfortunately all the duty free shops including Hermes was closed. The Rolex store was opened though. 

The quarantine period was pretty boring. After the covid test on day 5, they opened my room’s balcony so I could sit outside. The balcony door was locked for the first 4 days which I wasn’t aware of. I guess I didn’t read the details well enough. Some hotels would have done their covid test a lot sooner so you could enjoy the outdoors sooner. I was then able to go to the rooftop terrace and hung out for an hour a day. Yup, 1 hour. Only saw a few people at once as they didn’t want too many people at the same time. So I did some work, read books, watched some TV, did light exercise. Couldn’t use the pool or gym. I FaceTime with my kids at breakfast when it was their dinner time and then chatted at dinner when they were having breakfast. Time did go by quite quickly though. Thank goodness for technology! 

Check out this article. Phuket in Thailand may be opening soon, although it’ll depend on their vaccine rollout. The country is suffering from the lack of tourists. https://www.thailand-property.com/b...=lBZoPF2qv+h34dNxsUmHoxwUnRnlmwiuCIJkd9A7F3A=

Do koalas sleep a lot and eat a lot? I read that pandas supposedly eat all day. I watched this documentary about pandas at the San Diego zoo. They just look so soft and cuddly. I’m sure they probably feel wooly too.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Congrats on the anniversary, *@Fabfashion*!  Cartier?  If you want to post a picture of it several people in this forum are on standby ready to drool, including me.  I got a ring too for the 30th, a Yurman pearl cluster.    Not much longer for the next milestone.
> 
> Dr. Fauci, the go-to Covid expert for the US, made a comment that made us wary of going to a restaurant (the neighborhood one that would probably have a fair amount of people).  It must have been heaven being in a restaurant after so long.


Thank you! Time flies when we’re having fun. Here’s my new anniversary ring. No where to wear it to so I just wear it around the house and when I drive to pick up my kids from school. Such as my life now.



That’s exciting that your next milestone is coming up. I have Pinterest board for blings and things I’d like one day. This Love ring wasn’t planned. I had my SA transferred few other rings in but I didn’t love them. This one ended up looking great for my right hand so here we are.

It was so nice to eat at a a restaurant for a change and getting served. We order take out 2-3 times a week but still have to set up our own table and clean up. I even ordered a peach bellini.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you! Time flies when we’re having fun. Here’s my new anniversary ring. No where to wear it to so I just wear it around the house and when I drive to pick up my kids from school. Such as my life now.
> View attachment 5043322
> 
> 
> That’s exciting that your next milestone is coming up. I have Pinterest board for blings and things I’d like one day. This Love ring wasn’t planned. I had my SA transferred few other rings in but I didn’t love them. This one ended up looking great for my right hand so here we are.
> 
> It was so nice to eat at a a restaurant for a change and getting served. We order take out 2-3 times a week but still have to set up our own table and clean up. I even ordered a peach bellini.


You're right!  The ring does suit your hand, looks like it was made for it.  This is a ring that can be worn everyday or on dressy occasions.  Good choice!  I wear stuff around the house, too.    

We order takeout a couple of times a week.   DH orders subs, I order Thai, some sliced duck.  I think the dish has white cauliflower cut and shaped into small French fries for looks (altho the restaurant said it's cabbage).  .There's some crispy noodles and a heavenly soy sauce which has a couple of small [seed?] pods floating in it.  It's flavored.  I love that cauliflower which I suppose is pretty basic so it needs the flavored soy sauce.  (Going to Paris is worth it for the duck, never mind Hermes


----------



## eagle1002us

Yes, koalas sleep and eat all day.  Supposedly they sleep around 18 hr./day but it's broken into intervals, 4 hrs. sleeping, an hour eating, repeat as needed.  This is a bit of a problem when people visit zoos or sanctuaries.   The two koalas we saw at Palm Beach zoo were sleepy-heads possibly because it was noontime and the open roofed area where the animals were contained altho shaded, was very warm.  Supposedly it is good manners when visiting an outdoor koala reserve in Australia to tiptoe around and speak in a low voice.  No boom boxes allowed.  K/oalas are hard to see bc they're gray and small bumps on trees.  

One sanctuary in Australia has a night time web cam when they get really lively.   But there are some good U-tubes that show koalas in action, real action.  One is of a "koala gets kicked out of a tree and cries" [google that] which is a mini-battle of the sexes.  Koalas shake when they're really mad and this young lady is really shaking with rage when a male tosses her out of "his" tree _for the second time._   She's feisty with a good set of lungs.  I really like her.


----------



## eagle1002us

I have a number of boards on Pinterest, the "most curated" by me is the animal jewelry. 





One for Fabfashion:




Two for eagle:








And I have clothes and accessory boards, too.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5043337
> 
> 
> You're right!  The ring does suit your hand, looks like it was made for it.  This is a ring that can be worn everyday or on dressy occasions.  Good choice!  I wear stuff around the house, too.
> 
> We order takeout a couple of times a week.   DH orders subs, I order Thai, some sliced duck.  I think the dish has white cauliflower cut and shaped into small French fries for looks (altho the restaurant said it's cabbage).  .There's some crispy noodles and a heavenly soy sauce which has a couple of small [seed?] pods floating in it.  It's flavored.  I love that cauliflower which I suppose is pretty basic so it needs the flavored soy sauce.  (Going to Paris is worth it for the duck, never mind Hermes


Thank you on the ring! I’m very pleased with it. 

This pic of mama and baby koalas is so adorable! Didn’t realize baby koalas are light beige/cream in color. I know not much if anything about koalas other than that they’re very cute and they love eucalyptus.  

Small seed pods—are they sesame seeds? I love duck. Love duck l’orange but Peking duck is my fave.

Ooooh, I  your animal jewelry board.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Yes, koalas sleep and eat all day.  Supposedly they sleep around 18 hr./day but it's broken into intervals, 4 hrs. sleeping, an hour eating, repeat as needed.  This is a bit of a problem when people visit zoos or sanctuaries.   The two koalas we saw at Palm Beach zoo were sleepy-heads possibly because it was noontime and the open roofed area where the animals were contained altho shaded, was very warm.  Supposedly it is good manners when visiting an outdoor koala reserve in Australia to tiptoe around and speak in a low voice.  No boom boxes allowed.  K/oalas are hard to see bc they're gray and small bumps on trees.
> 
> One sanctuary in Australia has a night time web cam when they get really lively.   But there are some good U-tubes that show koalas in action, real action.  One is of a "koala gets kicked out of a tree and cries" [google that] which is a mini-battle of the sexes.  Koalas shake when they're really mad and this young lady is really shaking with rage when a male tosses her out of "his" tree _for the second time._   She's feisty with a good set of lungs.  I really like her.


I’m going to look for this video of tantrum throwing koala.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I’m going to look for this video of tantrum throwing koala.


A tantrum throwing koala is really the best kind.  Once you see one, you never go back. . . Let me know how you like it.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> A tantrum throwing koala is really the best kind.  Once you see one, you never go back. . . Let me know how you like it.


OMG. Poor baby! The big koala was so mean. The tree is big enough to share. The sound of her crying totally stressed out my Maltese furbabies. I hope she found a different tree without any meanies!


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you on the ring! I’m very pleased with it.
> 
> This pic of mama and baby koalas is so adorable! Didn’t realize baby koalas are light beige/cream in color. I know not much if anything about koalas other than that they’re very cute and they love eucalyptus.
> 
> Small seed pods—are they sesame seeds? I love duck. Love duck l’orange but Peking duck is my fave.
> 
> Ooooh, I  your animal jewelry board.



You saw it? Wild wild animal jewelry (two 'wilds').   Glad you like it.   I enjoy looking at animal jewelry so I frequently post in it.  Pinterest really does have a lot of interesting things.

The white koala a few pages ago is an albino, I think.   Baby koalas or joeys are the size of a jellybean when they're born.  And they're a rosy pink so the technical term is "pinkies."  They stay for six months in the  mother's [marsupial] pouch and then emerge and go back in [for mum's milk] then out again.  Mum starts them on eucalyptus leaves which becomes the only thing they eat.  Once they grow too large for the pouch they ride on mum's back, stomach, or head.  Some koalas are predominately gray with a mottled white bum and the other kind are brown with a white bib, after their mothers.  I belong to some FB about koalas, mainly Australian folks, I think, and they're always saying something about "cuteness overload" which is so true.

No not sesame.  Like a marquise shape, pointed on both ends, and kinda gouged out in the middle as if something was removed or fell out.  It's a little larger than a caraway seed.  
I used to eat Peking duck three times a week, easily, with plum sauce, spring onions and pancakes.  When I was working I'd walk around the building which had long corridors which burned off some calories.   I haven't had it for a while.  Eating the whole darn thing at once is probably not a good idea when I am staying at home b/c of Covid restrictions.  Plus the Thai restaurant does the cabbage/seed/soy/toasted noodles with sliced duck with a red sauce over it.   It's a smaller dinner for me but very tasty and keeps me full..


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> OMG. Poor baby! The big koala was so mean. The tree is big enough to share. The sound of her crying totally stressed out my Maltese furbabies. I hope she found a different tree without any meanies!


Glad you saw it!!  I think this was taped at Kangaroo Island and there were people nearby.   I read that she stuck around for a while then got to stay on the tree after he left.  I love her wails at the end.  She is so dramatic!   She then looks around like she doesn't know what to do next, maybe she's even a little bit embarrassed.  I think she's looking at people while she's being filmed and the wails could be a way of getting them to intervene for her.  The male is up on the tree bellowing (that's what it's called) as a way to call attention to his dominance.  

When koalas get approached and they don't want to be, they make this horrible racket, you can't believe the sounds they create.  It sounds like they are huge animals.  This would definitely stress out the Maltese.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Glad you saw it!!  I think this was taped at Kangaroo Island and there were people nearby.   I read that she stuck around for a while then got to stay on the tree after he left.  I love her wails at the end.  She is so dramatic!   She then looks around like she doesn't know what to do next, maybe she's even a little bit embarrassed.  I think she's looking at people while she's being filmed and the wails could be a way of getting them to intervene for her.  The male is up on the tree bellowing (that's what it's called) as a way to call attention to his dominance.
> 
> When koalas get approached and they don't want to be, they make this horrible racket, you can't believe the sounds they create.  It sounds like they are huge animals.  This would definitely stress out the Maltese.


Her wail at the end was so heartbreaking. I think she wanted someone to help her takeover that tree and kick out the meanie. Glad to hear she got it in the end. She was so adamant. It’s not like there weren‘t other trees nearby. Her persistence is a lot like me when I really want something especially a goody that caught my fancy. I can be relentless until I get it. Lol. My DH and DDs are running the other way when they see me coming these days as I’m in research mode for an eternity band and kept showing them pics and videos. Hehe. 

You got to post the pic of these pods in the soy sauce. I’m super curious!


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> I have a number of boards on Pinterest, the "most curated" by me is the animal jewelry.
> 
> View attachment 5043373
> 
> 
> 
> One for Fabfashion:
> View attachment 5043376
> View attachment 5043371
> 
> 
> Two for eagle:
> View attachment 5043373
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043380
> 
> 
> 
> And I have clothes and accessory boards, too.


I especially  the panda and koala. I wanted the Galop bangle and necklace for years and just never pulled the trigger. I’m a year of a horse and a Leo so I have special fondness horses and lion/leopard. H just works perfectly.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> OMG. Poor baby! The big koala was so mean. The tree is big enough to share. The sound of her crying totally stressed out my Maltese furbabies. I hope she found a different tree without any meanies!





Fabfashion said:


> I especially  the panda and koala. I wanted the Galop bangle and necklace for years and just never pulled the trigger. I’m a year of a horse and a Leo so I have special fondness horses and lion/leopard. H just works perfectly.


The koala is as you can see on the ring band de Grisogono, part of their "Crazymals" collection.
I would like to see the ring in person just to see it b/c I have the feeling it's priced like "high jewelry" which is too special for my lifestyle.  Something like that lion pin which is witty and a little primitive looking (or exotic looking) I could wear that altho I have no idea what it costs.  

For a horse lover, the Gallop bangle is stunning.
..


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Her wail at the end was so heartbreaking. I think she wanted someone to help her takeover that tree and kick out the meanie. Glad to hear she got it in the end. She was so adamant. It’s not like there weren‘t other trees nearby. Her persistence is a lot like me when I really want something especially a goody that caught my fancy. I can be relentless until I get it. Lol. My DH and DDs are running the other way when they see me coming these days as I’m in research mode for an eternity band and kept showing them pics and videos. Hehe.
> 
> You got to post the pic of these pods in the soy sauce. I’m super curious!


Sometimes a touch of OCD is fun, searching for a grail, the exact right color of an accessory to make the outfit click, it's similar to guys and their love for sports teams -- every little play is not to be missed in a televised game.

I will try to photograph the little seed husks (if that's what they are).


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> Glad you saw it!!  I think this was taped at Kangaroo Island and there were people nearby.   I read that she stuck around for a while then got to stay on the tree after he left.  I love her wails at the end.  She is so dramatic!   She then looks around like she doesn't know what to do next, maybe she's even a little bit embarrassed.  I think she's looking at people while she's being filmed and the wails could be a way of getting them to intervene for her.  The male is up on the tree bellowing (that's what it's called) as a way to call attention to his dominance.
> 
> When koalas get approached and they don't want to be, they make this horrible racket, you can't believe the sounds they create.  It sounds like they are huge animals.  This would definitely stress out the Maltese.


The pretty little female koala is a combination of someone who's persistent, will stand her ground, likes to feel a touch sorry for herself, and is a wonderful drama queen.  I find that koalas share some traits with humans which is part of why I like them so much.


----------



## eagle1002us

*@Fabfashion* On Feb. 16, 2021, I posted a picture of Triumph being held by his carer in the Chat threat.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> *@Fabfashion* On Feb. 16, 2021, I posted a picture of Triumph being held by his carer in the Chat threat.


I’ll check it out. I love your description of our distraught tantrum throwing koala. She’d prevailed.


----------



## eagle1002us

DrTr said:


> Bangs can be easy! Years ago (when I felt free to try anything! ) I learned that tiny manicure scissors turned vertically would let me snip tiny pieces at a time and to stop before they get too short and not get that straight across 2nd grader look from childhood  some people can rock that look, I sure can’t.   I do this every time between 6 week haircuts as my bangs grow into my eyelashes and it bugs me no end.  My stylist has given me her seal of approval to continue and she’s a sweetie but direct, and she would tell me (and did when I went a little wild one time).  She also said vertically that way a tiny piece at a time is the way to DIY. Of course I do this after she has shaped them each time and I try to follow her cut. HTH! But yes thank goodness they grow back.


Exactly.   This is what I saw on a hairdresser U-tube:  He layered the client's hair all over.  For each cut he'd take a strand of hair, hold it taut, and cut the ends on a slant, not a straight line. (It's a steep angle so the term vertical is about right).   Did the same for each strand he picked up; the slants all ran in the same direction.   When blending layers on the sides, he eyeballed getting the layers even -- you'd have to see how to do that in the U-tube.  It would be tricky doing it by yourself but it's not impossible.   

My intended to be straight-across-the-forehead-bangs would curl into little corkscrews eventually.   I could never figure out how the bangs got straight but I guess with web demos there are no lasting hairdresser secrets.  

Anybody have any ways to cope with thinning hair?


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> Sometimes a touch of OCD is fun, searching for a grail, the exact right color of an accessory to make the outfit click, it's similar to guys and their love for sports teams -- every little play is not to be missed in a televised game.
> 
> I will try to photograph the little seed husks (if that's what they are).



HAPPY EASTER *@Fabfashion*, *@Gnuj*, *@etoupe birkin* *@haute okole*, *@shalomjude*, *@Rouge H*, *@julian.f,* *@Croisette7*, *@tlamdang08*, *@Cookiefiend*, *@Notorious Pink*, *@Redbirdhermes*, and koala lovers in tpf and everywhere!


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> HAPPY EASTER *@Fabfashion*, *@Gnuj*, *@etoupe birkin* *@haute okole*, *@shalomjude*, *@Rouge H*, *@julian.f,* *@Croisette7*, *@tlamdang08*, *@Cookiefiend*, *@Notorious Pink*, *@Redbirdhermes*, and koala lovers in tpf and everywhere!


Happy Easter! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Found this on Twitter.


----------



## Rouge H

eagle1002us said:


> HAPPY EASTER *@Fabfashion*, *@Gnuj*, *@etoupe birkin* *@haute okole*, *@shalomjude*, *@Rouge H*, *@julian.f,* *@Croisette7*, *@tlamdang08*, *@Cookiefiend*, *@Notorious Pink*, *@Redbirdhermes*, and koala lovers in tpf and everywhere!
> View attachment 5045140



Happy Easter to you ❤️


----------



## Cookiefiend

eagle1002us said:


> HAPPY EASTER *@Fabfashion*, *@Gnuj*, *@etoupe birkin* *@haute okole*, *@shalomjude*, *@Rouge H*, *@julian.f,* *@Croisette7*, *@tlamdang08*, *@Cookiefiend*, *@Notorious Pink*, *@Redbirdhermes*, and koala lovers in tpf and everywhere!
> View attachment 5045140


Happy Easter sweetie!


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> HAPPY EASTER *@Fabfashion*, *@Gnuj*, *@etoupe birkin* *@haute okole*, *@shalomjude*, *@Rouge H*, *@julian.f,* *@Croisette7*, *@tlamdang08*, *@Cookiefiend*, *@Notorious Pink*, *@Redbirdhermes*, and koala lovers in tpf and everywhere!
> View attachment 5045140



Happy Easter to everyone! 
Love the koala with his basket of goodies


----------



## tlamdang08

eagle1002us said:


> HAPPY EASTER *@Fabfashion*, *@Gnuj*, *@etoupe birkin* *@haute okole*, *@shalomjude*, *@Rouge H*, *@julian.f,* *@Croisette7*, *@tlamdang08*, *@Cookiefiend*, *@Notorious Pink*, *@Redbirdhermes*, and koala lovers in tpf and everywhere!
> View attachment 5045140


Awww, so cute. Happy Easter to you!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> Happy Easter to you ❤


Did I write you an email saying Anwen got released to the wild?  Well, she did.    So hopefully she'll produce more Anwens.


----------



## eagle1002us

T


Fabfashion said:


> Happy Easter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045216
> 
> 
> Found this on Twitter.


These little pandas are really cute!


----------



## eagle1002us

tlamdang08 said:


> Awww, so cute. Happy Easter to you!!!


You're quite welcome tlamdang08!


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> Happy Easter to you ❤


Thank you, Rouge H!


----------



## eagle1002us

Many thanks, Cookiefiend!


----------



## julian.f

eagle1002us said:


> HAPPY EASTER *@Fabfashion*, *@Gnuj*, *@etoupe birkin* *@haute okole*, *@shalomjude*, *@Rouge H*, *@julian.f,* *@Croisette7*, *@tlamdang08*, *@Cookiefiend*, *@Notorious Pink*, *@Redbirdhermes*, and koala lovers in tpf and everywhere!
> View attachment 5045140





Happy Easter to you!


----------



## eagle1002us

julian.f said:


> View attachment 5045607
> 
> Happy Easter to you!


That is is cute, Julian!   Love that!!  Thank you.


----------



## Cookiefiend

julian.f said:


> View attachment 5045607
> 
> Happy Easter to you!


hahaha - that is so cute!!


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5054938


This very cute Koala bear pic reminded me of this Tiffany brooch from about 10 years ago. <credit Tiffany & Co.)


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> This very cute Koala bear pic reminded me of this Tiffany brooch from about 10 years ago. <credit Tiffany & Co.)
> 
> View attachment 5055145


The pink shading in the ears and on the tummy is a nice touch.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> The pink shading in the ears and on the tummy is a nice touch.


I was just wondering if they were pink sapphires or diamonds. The eyes and nose are black diamonds. Precious just like the real thing.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I was just wondering if they were pink sapphires or diamonds. The eyes and nose are black diamonds. Precious just like the real thing.


I would guess diamonds but it could be pink sapphires as well.  (Why not pink tourmalines?  They won't sparkle, they'll just have lovely color).

I got a koala pin made in Australia by an etsy seller.  Ni
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ce size, less than $50, handmade.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cookiefiend said:


> Happy Easter sweetie!


Thank you, Cookiefiend.  Hope you had a nice holiday.


----------



## eagle1002us

I'm not getting out, this is a Vet clinic!


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5055788
> 
> I'm not getting out, this is a Vet clinic!


He looks adamant. Lol.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> I would guess diamonds but it could be pink sapphires as well.  (Why not pink tourmalines?  They won't sparkle, they'll just have lovely color).
> 
> I got a koala pin made in Australia by an etsy seller.  Ni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ce size, less than $50, handmade.


She’s so pretty! The details are exquisite. I hope you wear her often.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> She’s so pretty! The details are exquisite. I hope you wear her often.


Thank you, Fabfashion!   Hope to wear it when I stop being a Covid Hermit.


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5054938



Young koalas are really good at looking coy.  It's part of their charm.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you, Fabfashion!   Hope to wear it when I stop being a Covid Hermit.


@eagle1002us, I’ve been a hermit as well.  

I’ve been trying this new thing since the beginning of the month where I’m trying to wear at least 1 piece of jewelry a day even though I’m just at home most of the time. I do have Zoom meeting once or twice a day and I doubt people can see my jewelry but I just do it anyways. It‘s like my own little secret.  I’m starting to think that may be I should start wearing my H scarves and try out those fancy ways of tying them. I used to just wear them under my coats pre-covid days. Now I may learn to tie a scarf and wear over my t-shirt so they’re not just sitting in their box. I’ve got to go check out that thread.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Young koalas are really good at looking coy.  It's part of their charm.


I think these cuties are learning their art from the womb.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I think these cuties are learning their art from the womb.


 Obviously there must be a gene for cuteness and charm.   And koalas have them in spades.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> @eagle1002us, I’ve been a hermit as well.
> 
> I’ve been trying this new thing since the beginning of the month where I’m trying to wear at least 1 piece of jewelry a day even though I’m just at home most of the time. I do have Zoom meeting once or twice a day and I doubt people can see my jewelry but I just do it anyways. It‘s like my own little secret.  I’m starting to think that may be I should start wearing my H scarves and try out those fancy ways of tying them. I used to just wear them under my coats pre-covid days. Now I may learn to tie a scarf and wear over my t-shirt so they’re not just sitting in their box. I’ve got to go check out that thread.


I think that's a very good idea to play around with a scarf casually tied around a tee.  I wear rings and sometimes also bracelets b/c I'm online a fair amount and see them just as I saw them while was working and also online.  
The alternative which is not necessarily bad is to not wear them and then when you're organizing stuff or looking for something you find the overlooked jewelry:  "I forgot I had that!"   It can be a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Obviously there must be a gene for cuteness and charm.   And koalas have them in spades.


And their natural poses are always Instagram worthy. 


eagle1002us said:


> I think that's a very good idea to play around with a scarf casually tied around a tee.  I wear rings and sometimes also bracelets b/c I'm online a fair amount and see them just as I saw them while was working and also online.
> The alternative which is not necessarily bad is to not wear them and then when you're organizing stuff or looking for something you find the overlooked jewelry:  "I forgot I had that!"   It can be a pleasant surprise.


I ’find’ things all the time. Lol. Seems I have permanent amnesia.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> And their natural poses are always Instagram worthy.
> 
> I ’find’ things all the time. Lol. Seems I have permanent amnesia.


I might have too much fabric.  It's an occupational hazard of sewing.  That might make forget what I have.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> I might have too much fabric.  It's an occupational hazard of sewing.  That might make forget what I have.


I wish I can sew. I bought a sewing machine like 20+ years ago and just couldn’t figure it out. Even took a class once (literally went once). H supposedly has beautiful fabrics. I remembered reading on tPF about someone making cushions, etc. from H fabric. I prefer knitting but haven’t done any project in nearly a decade. May be something I should pick up again this summer.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I wish I can sew. I bought a sewing machine like 20+ years ago and just couldn’t figure it out. Even took a class once (literally went once). H supposedly has beautiful fabrics. I remembered reading on tPF about someone making cushions, etc. from H fabric. I prefer knitting but haven’t done any project in nearly a decade. May be something I should pick up again this summer.


My Sears Kenmore machine was purchased in 1971 and it's the only machine I use.   It does a few standard stitches but it does not, like a serger, overcast raw seams so they don't ravel (RTW is always serged to neaten the inside of the garment).   So I fiddle with seam bindings which I see are gradually being discontinued on the market probably b/c everyone has a serger by now.   My Kenmore is metal and I've been told contemporary machines are made with plastic which wears out.    The local repair guy has stopped bugging me to buy a new machine and instead chuckles that I'm still using a machine that's over 50 years old.  I guess that's sustainability, right?  I just don't want to use a computerized machine (mine is mechanical) which could break down in a middle of a project.  The Kenmore's original motor went out about 5 years ago and the machine let out this prolonged painful wail like it was a wounded animal.  It had never done that before.  Quite impressive.

No one saves money make clothes when you factor in the time of adjusting the pattern to fit, finding nice fabric and fitting it.  However, I have a simple A-line skirt pattern which I made as a master pattern which corrects the fitting so it's always easy and straightforward to make.      Made 8-10 skirts out of this master over the last 5 years.   I think women don't wear skirts any more.  I wore one to a doc appt and she, like another doc, told me I was dressed up.   I like culottes,  calf-length or just above the knee.   They look good with booties.  We never get anymore than a dusting of snow so I'm good for cold weather.

I like the idea of vests made in a tapestry fabric, maybe with little castles, fenced-in gardens and unicorns.  I have some fabric like that from a company that has a catalog of designs, choose which fabric you want it in (I get denim) and they run it off.  However, I need to figure out where I get a tall brimless pointed hat which has a sheer veil falling to the middle of my back.  Total Medieval Princess.

Fabfashion, what do you do as a hobby?


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> My Sears Kenmore machine was purchased in 1971 and it's the only machine I use.   It does a few standard stitches but it does not, like a serger, overcast raw seams so they don't ravel (RTW is always serged to neaten the inside of the garment).   So I fiddle with seam bindings which I see are gradually being discontinued on the market probably b/c everyone has a serger by now.   My Kenmore is metal and I've been told contemporary machines are made with plastic which wears out.    The local repair guy has stopped bugging me to buy a new machine and instead chuckles that I'm still using a machine that's over 50 years old.  I guess that's sustainability, right?  I just don't want to use a computerized machine (mine is mechanical) which could break down in a middle of a project.  The Kenmore's original motor went out about 5 years ago and the machine let out this prolonged painful wail like it was a wounded animal.  It had never done that before.  Quite impressive.
> 
> No one saves money make clothes when you factor in the time of adjusting the pattern to fit, finding nice fabric and fitting it.  However, I have a simple A-line skirt pattern which I made as a master pattern which corrects the fitting so it's always easy and straightforward to make.      Made 8-10 skirts out of this master over the last 5 years.   I think women don't wear skirts any more.  I wore one to a doc appt and she, like another doc, told me I was dressed up.   I like culottes,  calf-length or just above the knee.   They look good with booties.  We never get anymore than a dusting of snow so I'm good for cold weather.
> 
> I like the idea of vests made in a tapestry fabric, maybe with little castles, fenced-in gardens and unicorns.  I have some fabric like that from a company that has a catalog of designs, choose which fabric you want it in (I get denim) and they run it off.  However, I need to figure out where I get a tall brimless pointed hat which has a sheer veil falling to the middle of my back.  Total Medieval Princess.
> 
> Fabfashion, what do you do as a hobby?


@eagle1002us, you’re so talented! Culottes and any kind of pants sound difficult to make. When I was in middle school, we had an home ec class and were taught to make pajama pants with drawstrings. I think that was the only thing I ever sewn using a sewing machine. I think I was better at hand sewing and had made a few pin cushions and pot holders in my younger days. 

I don’t have a lot of hobbies other than (online) shopping and reading. I read a lot like 7-12 books a week, mostly fiction. Plus if we were to make any big purchases, I’d spend days/weeks doing research online and building spreadsheets.  My DH and I had our DDs later in life. They were actually our 20th anniversary presents (or that’s what I called it) so we’re pretty much doing everything in reverse. Not much time for hobby after work and kids’ activities. At least DDs know what my favorite brands are and didn’t mind tagging along to boutiques pre-pandemic. They knew to sit nicely and watched movies on their iPads and have visited different H boutiques in various countries. I think they’re rather well trained. Lol. I did start yoga this week. My favourite pose so far is happy baby.

What’s your hobby other than sewing?

Btw, those vests sound delightful. I’d wear it! Love unicorns and castles.


----------



## eagle1002us

Special for *@Gnuj*


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> Special for *@Gnuj*
> View attachment 5056997


Thank you eagle1002us!
With these little guys, the more the merrier.


----------



## Fabfashion

TGIF!


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> Thank you eagle1002us!
> With these little guys, the more the merrier.


 You're welcome, Gnuj!


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> Thank you eagle1002us!
> With these little guys, the more the merrier.


@etoupebirkin




*@Gnuj *and *@haute okole* and  *@etoupebirkin *

Lotsa koalas here.        Enjoy!


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> @etoupebirkin
> View attachment 5058840
> 
> 
> 
> *@Gnuj *and *@haute okole* and  *@etoupebirkin *
> 
> Lotsa koalas here.        Enjoy!


Looks like a fun party to join.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> @eagle1002us, I’ve been a hermit as well.
> 
> I’ve been trying this new thing since the beginning of the month where I’m trying to wear at least 1 piece of jewelry a day even though I’m just at home most of the time. I do have Zoom meeting once or twice a day and I doubt people can see my jewelry but I just do it anyways. It‘s like my own little secret.  I’m starting to think that may be I should start wearing my H scarves and try out those fancy ways of tying them. I used to just wear them under my coats pre-covid days. Now I may learn to tie a scarf and wear over my t-shirt so they’re not just sitting in their box. I’ve got to go check out that thread.


In the 80's I knew a SA at NM who sold HS there (they had a special deal with H) and she said she wore her HS at home.  I didn't quite believe her but maybe she did.  

The thing about wearing hand jewelry is that you see it in daily activities.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> @etoupebirkin
> View attachment 5058840
> 
> 
> 
> *@Gnuj *and *@haute okole* and  *@etoupebirkin *
> 
> Lotsa koalas here.        Enjoy!


It’s a party alright!


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> In the 80's I knew a SA at NM who sold HS there (they had a special deal with H) and she said she wore her HS at home.  I didn't quite believe her but maybe she did.
> 
> The thing about wearing hand jewelry is that you see it in daily activities.


She probably did. 

My new thing about wearing jewelry/ring lasted about 2 days. I wash my hands very frequently and normally remove my ring first so I ended up leaving my ring in the kitchen/bathroom all over the house. I’ll try wearing a bracelet today instead. Do you remove your jewelry before bed? I can’t sleep with mine on. My GF usually wears 3-4 bracelets at a time and rarely ever takes hers off. I tried keeping my Love bracelet on and gave up after 2 days.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Fabfashion said:


> @eagle1002us, I’ve been a hermit as well.
> 
> I’ve been trying this new thing since the beginning of the month where I’m trying to wear at least 1 piece of jewelry a day even though I’m just at home most of the time. I do have Zoom meeting once or twice a day and I doubt people can see my jewelry but I just do it anyways. It‘s like my own little secret.  I’m starting to think that may be I should start wearing my H scarves and try out those fancy ways of tying them. I used to just wear them under my coats pre-covid days. Now I may learn to tie a scarf and wear over my t-shirt so they’re not just sitting in their box. I’ve got to go check out that thread.


I’m going to encourage you to wear your scarves, even with a t-shirt! They do you no good sitting in their boxes - heck they’re prolly dyin‘ to get out - and they’ll add a bit of color and joy no matter what you’re wearing. 
The only jewelry I‘m wearing on a regular basis has been earrings and bracelets. Earrings because i hate seeing the piercings empty, bracelets because i like them. Rings have been ‘resting’. I am trying to start wearing them again, but 90% of the time I forget them any way. I rarely wear necklaces because, scarves are my ’necklaces’.


----------



## Fabfashion

Cookiefiend said:


> I’m going to encourage you to wear your scarves, even with a t-shirt! They do you no good sitting in their boxes - heck they’re prolly dyin‘ to get out - and they’ll add a bit of color and joy no matter what you’re wearing.
> The only jewelry I‘m wearing on a regular basis has been earrings and bracelets. Earrings because i hate seeing the piercings empty, bracelets because i like them. Rings have been ‘resting’. I am trying to start wearing them again, but 90% of the time I forget them any way. I rarely wear necklaces because, scarves are my ’necklaces’.


Thanks for the reminder, @Cookiefiend. I forgot about the scarves! I managed to wear a ring today and then proceeded to clean all the rings and earrings in my jewelry box. Now they’re nice and shiny and ready to be worn around the house. Lol. I do have some H scarves that still have their tag on. Gasp! I know sacrilege, right? There was a sale in Toronto may be 3 years ago? I went and bought some more silks and CSGMs and haven’t worn them since my ruined CSGMs incident.  Now I’m rather skittish to wear my scarves but since I’m at home it should be safe to just wear them around the house ‘working’. I’ll start tomorrow—may be my Cheval sur mon carre, my first CSGM to kick things off.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks for the reminder, @Cookiefiend. I forgot about the scarves! I managed to wear a ring today and then proceeded to clean all the rings and earrings in my jewelry box. Now they’re nice and shiny and ready to be worn around the house. Lol. I do have some H scarves that still have their tag on. Gasp! I know sacrilege, right? There was a sale in Toronto may be 3 years ago? I went and bought some more silks and CSGMs and haven’t worn them since my ruined CSGMs incident.  Now I’m rather skittish to wear my scarves but since I’m at home it should be safe to just wear them around the house ‘working’. I’ll start tomorrow—may be my Cheval sur mon carre, my first CSGM to kick things off.


❤️
Im sorry to hear of your CSGM incident - that’s never fun! But, my thought are “Welp, that made me mad, but it’s over now and I don’t have to worry about it anymore! But, doggone it!”
(I have a preloaded Drag 2, in glorious condition. The first day I carried it, I ran into the snowblower with it. I yelled a Very Bad Word, brushed it off, and went on.)
I hope you wear your CSGM, and love every minute of it! ❤️


----------



## Fabfashion

@eagle1002us, look what I found when I googled Koala. Graff diamonds and onyx ear clips. Didn’t realize jewelled koalas are so popular.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> @eagle1002us, look what I found when I googled Koala. Graff diamonds and onyx ear clips. Didn’t realize jewelled koalas are so popular.
> 
> View attachment 5060276


OMG, these are gorgeous and so cute!!!   I guess they would look like the koala is clutching my ear instead of a tree trunk.   You google beautiful things, *@Fabfashion!* 

I haven't forgotten about picturing the Prince of Wales Scottish pin.   It's coming this week.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> She probably did.
> 
> My new thing about wearing jewelry/ring lasted about 2 days. I wash my hands very frequently and normally remove my ring first so I ended up leaving my ring in the kitchen/bathroom all over the house. I’ll try wearing a bracelet today instead. Do you remove your jewelry before bed? I can’t sleep with mine on. My GF usually wears 3-4 bracelets at a time and rarely ever takes hers off. I tried keeping my Love bracelet on and gave up after 2 days.


I get my rings sized very tight so that when I tug on them they don't come off.   SA's would complain that I get my rings sized too tight.  When I was 7, I lost a ring (fortunately it was fashion jewelry, nothing valuable) when I tore off my gloves (winter).   Still traumatized about that.   Plus, when I lose weight some comes off my fingers.  ARGGGH!  so one way or the other I size and resize rings.   If I have a hard time getting a ring off I wet my fingers.  

I keep my rings on when washing hands.   Never take them off and put them on the sink when I'm out and about.  If they get a soap film I spray the ring with windex (and rinse, of course).   

Don't wear rings when you're swimming.  Chlorine can eat away gold, not like swiss cheese, but still.  Your instinct is right:   it's not supposed to be a good idea to wear jewelry when sleeping.  I guess the bedding rubs against the metai.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I wish I can sew. I bought a sewing machine like 20+ years ago and just couldn’t figure it out. Even took a class once (literally went once). H supposedly has beautiful fabrics. I remembered reading on tPF about someone making cushions, etc. from H fabric. I prefer knitting but haven’t done any project in nearly a decade. May be something I should pick up again this summer.


You could always get some fabric from H or other nice source and take it to a tailor to make a pillow or whatever.   

I wouldn't urge anyone to learn how to sew b/c as a rule, IMO, clothes are cheaper to buy than to make.  If you're learning, you will probably focus on simple patterns, 2 or 3 main pieces.  Streamlined sleek clothes are easier to buy than to fit.   In contrast, knitting or crocheting can result is gorgeous hand-made sweaters or pullovers that no RTW can compete with in terms of quality and uniqueness.    I crocheted a sweater (my first) quite some time ago and even tho some of the stitches were loose and big compared with sections where I had a tighter gauge
the sweater looked good.  I got compliments.  The sweater had a certain "presence," it was unique and obviously not machine made.  

I bought some Anna Sui fabric, 4 yards, which was printed in muted sage greens and ambers.  The big thing was centering the two huge flowers in the front and then again in the back.   Oversized patterns are interesting to work with, I never tried them before.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks for the reminder, @Cookiefiend. I forgot about the scarves! I managed to wear a ring today and then proceeded to clean all the rings and earrings in my jewelry box. Now they’re nice and shiny and ready to be worn around the house. Lol. I do have some H scarves that still have their tag on. Gasp! I know sacrilege, right? There was a sale in Toronto may be 3 years ago? I went and bought some more silks and CSGMs and haven’t worn them since my ruined CSGMs incident.  Now I’m rather skittish to wear my scarves but since I’m at home it should be safe to just wear them around the house ‘working’. I’ll start tomorrow—may be my Cheval sur mon carre, my first CSGM to kick things off.


Cheval sur mon carre was a hot scarf when it came out.  It was different, unique.   It's still different and unique.  Nothing approaches the design in the scarves since CSMC.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cookiefiend said:


> ❤
> Im sorry to hear of your CSGM incident - that’s never fun! But, my thought are “Welp, that made me mad, but it’s over now and I don’t have to worry about it anymore! But, doggone it!”
> (I have a preloaded Drag 2, in glorious condition. The first day I carried it, I ran into the snowblower with it. I yelled a Very Bad Word, brushed it off, and went on.)
> I hope you wear your CSGM, and love every minute of it! ❤


Exactly.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> I get my rings sized very tight so that when I tug on them they don't come off.   SA's would complain that I get my rings sized too tight.  When I was 7, I lost a ring (fortunately it was fashion jewelry, nothing valuable) when I tore off my gloves (winter).   Still traumatized about that.   Plus, when I lose weight some comes off my fingers.  ARGGGH!  so one way or the other I size and resize rings.   If I have a hard time getting a ring off I wet my fingers.
> 
> I keep my rings on when washing hands.   Never take them off and put them on the sink when I'm out and about.  If they get a soap film I spray the ring with windex (and rinse, of course).
> 
> Don't wear rings when you're swimming.  Chlorine can eat away gold, not like swiss cheese, but still.  Your instinct is right:   it's not supposed to be a good idea to wear jewelry when sleeping.  I guess the bedding rubs against the metai.


I didn’t know that about chlorine. Good to know, thanks! I didn’t realize how much my fingers have gotten bigger over the years until this pandemic. I usually wear my 10th anniversary ring instead of my engagement ring on my left hand ring finger. Since I’ve been working from home and haven’t worn my ring for a long period of time, when I went to put it on it was super tight. I think the part of my finger where it cinched from regular wear has relaxed. (I refused to think I’ve gained weight during the lockdown.  ) When our lockdown was lifted at the end of Feb., I went to see a jeweller and he said my ring needs to be 1.5 size bigger! I was going back to get it resized but we have another stay at home lock down so I have to wait. May be my fingers will shrink by then. Lol.

Years ago my GF told me about how her co-worker took off her new engagement ring in the restroom at their office building to wash her hands. She forgot and left it in the restroom. When she got back to her desk she realized it and ran back but it was already gone. Since hearing this story I never took off my ring in the public restrooms. 

I too lost a ring when I was about 6-7. My mom gave me this very pretty fresh pearl ring with 2 teeny tiny gem stones and when I washed my hands it went down the drain. I’m still traumatized over it.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> You could always get some fabric from H or other nice source and take it to a tailor to make a pillow or whatever.
> 
> I wouldn't urge anyone to learn how to sew b/c as a rule, IMO, clothes are cheaper to buy than to make.  If you're learning, you will probably focus on simple patterns, 2 or 3 main pieces.  Streamlined sleek clothes are easier to buy than to fit.   In contrast, knitting or crocheting can result is gorgeous hand-made sweaters or pullovers that no RTW can compete with in terms of quality and uniqueness.    I crocheted a sweater (my first) quite some time ago and even tho some of the stitches were loose and big compared with sections where I had a tighter gauge
> the sweater looked good.  I got compliments.  The sweater had a certain "presence," it was unique and obviously not machine made.
> 
> I bought some Anna Sui fabric, 4 yards, which was printed in muted sage greens and ambers.  The big thing was centering the two huge flowers in the front and then again in the back.   Oversized patterns are interesting to work with, I never tried them before.


I realized from my first sewing class (I think I was attempting to make a skirt) that it’d have been much cheaper to buy off the rack. Although it must feel good to wear your own creation and be able to use your creativity. The Anna Sui fabric sounds so pretty. Pic?


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I didn’t know that about chlorine. Good to know, thanks! I didn’t realize how much my fingers have gotten bigger over the years until this pandemic. I usually wear my 10th anniversary ring instead of my engagement ring on my left hand ring finger. Since I’ve been working from home and haven’t worn my ring for a long period of time, when I went to put it on it was super tight. I think the part of my finger where it cinched from regular wear has relaxed. (I refused to think I’ve gained weight during the lockdown.  ) When our lockdown was lifted at the end of Feb., I went to see a jeweller and he said my ring needs to be 1.5 size bigger! I was going back to get it resized but we have another stay at home lock down so I have to wait. May be my fingers will shrink by then. Lol.
> 
> Years ago my GF told me about how her co-worker took off her new engagement ring in the restroom at their office building to wash her hands. She forgot and left it in the restroom. When she got back to her desk she realized it and ran back but it was already gone. Since hearing this story I never took off my ring in the public restrooms.
> 
> I too lost a ring when I was about 6-7. My mom gave me this very pretty fresh pearl ring with 2 teeny tiny gem stones and when I washed my hands it went down the drain. I’m still traumatized over it.


Yeah, the ring that I lost when I was 7 was a gift from mom, gold with a red stone and pretty.   She didn't buy me another one, we're not talking anything that was at all valuable or costly.  IMO she got the ring too large but I didn't think of that then.  I have never forgotten searching for the ring in a snowbank, it's so like a needle in a haystack.  Were you able to get your ring replaced?

More recently, I had to go to a jeweler to get a ring sawed off my finger.  I don't know how it became so fat; I didn't gorge my fingers but maybe I consumed a bunch of salty things like nuts or it was blistering hot which can swell fingers.  Plus, I think my finger got swollen b/c I kept tugging at the ring.  The Windex didn't work in that case.  

You probably know this but if a ring is hard to get off spray Windex on your finger.  It shrinks it a bit.    Of course with  anything delicate like pearls or opals don't do that.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I realized from my first sewing class (I think I was attempting to make a skirt) that it’d have been much cheaper to buy off the rack. Although it must feel good to wear your own creation and be able to use your creativity. The Anna Sui fabric sounds so pretty. Pic?


Pix will probably be sometime next month when it warms up a bit.   The silk is very lightweight, plus I lined it in what's called China silk in fabric stores (or habotai).   Lightweight silk on silk can be amazingly  comfortable in hot sticky weather.   I once sewed up a lightweight silk tussah and lined it with China silk.   I still have the top, it fits, and it's maybe 15 years old.  I may only wear it a handful of times a year but it's well worth keeping.  When I made the blouse, I scorched the silk accidently (probably too hot iron).  Got a yellow scorch stain on blouse front which was pale ecru silk.  The stain disappeared (oxidized, maybe) at least 5 years ago so I could resume wearing it. 

Working with your hands can be soothing.  I noticed that when I crocheted that sweater.   Sewing can be a bit soothing then annoying.   My Sears Kenmore machine was inexpensive and the trouble such machines have is that the thread tension is too loose so that stitches become loopy.  Most of the time I can adjust it, it's a process of trial and error, it but otherwise it goes to the repair shop (generally once a year).

It is hard to purge the closet of silk or linen stuff I made, I try to alter it.  Do you remember the 70's designer Perry Ellis, gawd that guy used beautiful silk and wool plaids and the fabric store got any excess.   Between the fashion to dress casual (no suits for men or women) and climate change, I can't really find fabrics like that anymore.  Wish I'd kept some of those pieces!


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Pix will probably be sometime next month when it warms up a bit.   The silk is very lightweight, plus I lined it in what's called China silk in fabric stores (or habotai).   Lightweight silk on silk can be amazingly  comfortable in hot sticky weather.   I once sewed up a lightweight silk tussah and lined it with China silk.   I still have the top, it fits, and it's maybe 15 years old.  I may only wear it a handful of times a year but it's well worth keeping.  When I made the blouse, I scorched the silk accidently (probably too hot iron).  Got a yellow scorch stain on blouse front which was pale ecru silk.  The stain disappeared (oxidized, maybe) at least 5 years ago so I could resume wearing it.
> 
> Working with your hands can be soothing.  I noticed that when I crocheted that sweater.   Sewing can be a bit soothing then annoying.   My Sears Kenmore machine was inexpensive and the trouble such machines have is that the thread tension is too loose so that stitches become loopy.  Most of the time I can adjust it, it's a process of trial and error, it but otherwise it goes to the repair shop (generally once a year).
> 
> It is hard to purge the closet of silk or linen stuff I made, I try to alter it.  Do you remember the 70's designer Perry Ellis, gawd that guy used beautiful silk and wool plaids and the fabric store got any excess.   Between the fashion to dress casual (no suits for men or women) and climate change, I can't really find fabrics like that anymore.  Wish I'd kept some of those pieces!


Funny you mentioned Perry Ellis. The first time I met my DH, he was wearing a Perry Ellis dress shirt. We still have it in the closet as a keepsake.   I should have kept the cream skirt suit that I wore but I donated it a long time ago. We met at my half brother’s wedding.  

Glad the stain came out from your silk blouse. I had this beautiful blue-gray silk pantsuit. One time I wore the pants without the blazer and got a little water stain on it. I sent just the pants to dry clean. They came back in a much lighter shade. Even when I sent the blazer in to dry clean to see if it‘d come back in the same shade, they never did match again. So lesson learned—I now only send suits as a set to dry clean, not that I’m wearing suits for work any more, not even before the pandemic. 

I’m wearing my CSGM today. First time in years.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Yeah, the ring that I lost when I was 7 was a gift from mom, gold with a red stone and pretty.   She didn't buy me another one, we're not talking anything that was at all valuable or costly.  IMO she got the ring too large but I didn't think of that then.  I have never forgotten searching for the ring in a snowbank, it's so like a needle in a haystack.  Were you able to get your ring replaced?
> 
> More recently, I had to go to a jeweler to get a ring sawed off my finger.  I don't know how it became so fat; I didn't gorge my fingers but maybe I consumed a bunch of salty things like nuts or it was blistering hot which can swell fingers.  Plus, I think my finger got swollen b/c I kept tugging at the ring.  The Windex didn't work in that case.
> 
> You probably know this but if a ring is hard to get off spray Windex on your finger.  It shrinks it a bit.    Of course with  anything delicate like pearls or opals don't do that.


Good tip on the Windex. I usually try to run my hand under cold water. Were you able to save your ring? One of my bosses from my first job had to get her engagement ring cut off when she was pregnant. 

I never got another ring from my mom to replace the pearl one. It was a little loose and I think at that age my fingers were like sticks with no knuckles, unlike now. She gave me more rings over the teenage years and I lost 3 of them. One was a small emerald ring with 4 tiny side diamonds when I was 14. I wore it to school and the teacher had me taken it off as it was against school policy. I put it in my skirt’s pocket and it must have fallen off somewhere between school and home. My mom was very upset about that one because it cost like her whole month’s salary! At least that was what she told me. I forgot about this ring until now. It was the first and last time I had a chance to wear it. The other one I lost was an initial diamond ring my mom had made for me when I was 16. I lost it when I was 19 when my friends and I were at a park. It fell off but I didn’t realize it for another 1/2 hour or so. We looked everywhere but couldn’t find it. Somewhere out there someone is wearing a ring with G on it. To the day she passed my mom never knew I lost it. Whenever she asked, I’d say it was at the safety deposit box. I know I lied but I just couldn’t tell her.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Good tip on the Windex. I usually try to run my hand under cold water. Were you able to save your ring? One of my bosses from my first job had to get her engagement ring cut off when she was pregnant.
> 
> I never got another ring from my mom to replace the pearl one. It was a little loose and I think at that age my fingers were like sticks with no knuckles, unlike now. She gave me more rings over the teenage years and I lost 3 of them. One was a small emerald ring with 4 tiny side diamonds when I was 14. I wore it to school and the teacher had me taken it off as it was against school policy. I put it in my skirt’s pocket and it must have fallen off somewhere between school and home. My mom was very upset about that one because it cost like her whole month’s salary! At least that was what she told me. I forgot about this ring until now. It was the first and last time I had a chance to wear it. The other one I lost was an initial diamond ring my mom had made for me when I was 16. I lost it when I was 19 when my friends and I were at a park. It fell off but I didn’t realize it for another 1/2 hour or so. We looked everywhere but couldn’t find it. Somewhere out there someone is wearing a ring with G on it. To the day she passed my mom never knew I lost it. Whenever she asked, I’d say it was at the safety deposit box. I know I lied but I just couldn’t tell her.



Before the 80s, and especially in the 60s, department stores used to have counters piled with costume jewelry for people to rummage thru.  Mom loved picking up a trinket or two, they were cheap.  When she passed there were 8 large garbage bags filled with the stuff.  I knew something about costume jewelry then, and was a little disappointed not to see any signed pieces in the bag I looked in.  Maybe Lisner.  Basically she shopped at places that had bargain counters for jewelry.  She lived within walking distance of a mall that was likely to sell inexpensive baubles.  They cheered her up.  And the hats she had!!   All gone.  I didn't keep any of it.  

Yes, I was able to get the band repaired after the jeweler sawed it off.   They'll do that routinely.   

I have a silver cuff that needs to have the gap widened to get it on and off.  It gets like a sauna during the summer so I worry that it could accidently slide off.  I had the shop solder a small safety chain at the bottom end of the cuff.  I think I should get a safety chain at the top of the cuff so that it's balanced on my wrist.   I've never seen cuffs with safety chains but a cuff can slip off when taking off a jacket, for example.    

I wore the H Osmose cuff (and 2 Osmose rings) when I was last in Paris.  I created a huge safety chain by looping a thin silver chain thru the open ends of the Osmose and fastening it. The chain drooped but at least I knew the cuff was secure.  I remember the SA looked rather sourly at it.  Does anybody use safety chains on cuffs?  The chain that got attached is unobtrusive.  

If I got a ring that I felt might be a tad too loose I'd have the store put a ring guard on the inside bottom of the band.  They say that ring guards can scratch the ring (the inside band?  Who cares?). It's easily removable with small pliers.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Good tip on the Windex. I usually try to run my hand under cold water. Were you able to save your ring? One of my bosses from my first job had to get her engagement ring cut off when she was pregnant.
> 
> I never got another ring from my mom to replace the pearl one. It was a little loose and I think at that age my fingers were like sticks with no knuckles, unlike now. She gave me more rings over the teenage years and I lost 3 of them. One was a small emerald ring with 4 tiny side diamonds when I was 14. I wore it to school and the teacher had me taken it off as it was against school policy. I put it in my skirt’s pocket and it must have fallen off somewhere between school and home. My mom was very upset about that one because it cost like her whole month’s salary! At least that was what she told me. I forgot about this ring until now. It was the first and last time I had a chance to wear it. The other one I lost was an initial diamond ring my mom had made for me when I was 16. I lost it when I was 19 when my friends and I were at a park. It fell off but I didn’t realize it for another 1/2 hour or so. We looked everywhere but couldn’t find it. Somewhere out there someone is wearing a ring with G on it. To the day she passed my mom never knew I lost it. Whenever she asked, I’d say it was at the safety deposit box. I know I lied but I just couldn’t tell her.



Kids loosing rings has to be a common problem.  At Claire's or whatever kiosks or boutiques sells rings for them ought to have sizers.  I don't think you can size a ring that's not gold or silver, but then, maybe a laser can do that sort of thing.  It's complicated.  Yeah, mom took it a bit personally that the ring came off and dropped in a snow pile (really, more of a snow mountain).  She probably got miffed and ran out and bought herself another piece of costume jewelry.  Or shoes.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Good tip on the Windex. I usually try to run my hand under cold water. Were you able to save your ring? One of my bosses from my first job had to get her engagement ring cut off when she was pregnant.
> 
> I never got another ring from my mom to replace the pearl one. It was a little loose and I think at that age my fingers were like sticks with no knuckles, unlike now. She gave me more rings over the teenage years and I lost 3 of them. One was a small emerald ring with 4 tiny side diamonds when I was 14. I wore it to school and the teacher had me taken it off as it was against school policy. I put it in my skirt’s pocket and it must have fallen off somewhere between school and home. My mom was very upset about that one because it cost like her whole month’s salary! At least that was what she told me. I forgot about this ring until now. It was the first and last time I had a chance to wear it. The other one I lost was an initial diamond ring my mom had made for me when I was 16. I lost it when I was 19 when my friends and I were at a park. It fell off but I didn’t realize it for another 1/2 hour or so. We looked everywhere but couldn’t find it. Somewhere out there someone is wearing a ring with G on it. To the day she passed my mom never knew I lost it. Whenever she asked, I’d say it was at the safety deposit box. I know I lied but I just couldn’t tell her.


If our mothers knew the trauma we suffered as kids who lost pretty gift rings they would try to replace the lost objects.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Funny you mentioned Perry Ellis. The first time I met my DH, he was wearing a Perry Ellis dress shirt. We still have it in the closet as a keepsake.   I should have kept the cream skirt suit that I wore but I donated it a long time ago. We met at my half brother’s wedding.
> 
> Glad the stain came out from your silk blouse. I had this beautiful blue-gray silk pantsuit. One time I wore the pants without the blazer and got a little water stain on it. I sent just the pants to dry clean. They came back in a much lighter shade. Even when I sent the blazer in to dry clean to see if it‘d come back in the same shade, they never did match again. So lesson learned—I now only send suits as a set to dry clean, not that I’m wearing suits for work any more, not even before the pandemic.
> 
> I’m wearing my CSGM today. First time in years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061859


So very lovely.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Kids loosing rings has to be a common problem.  At Claire's or whatever kiosks or boutiques sells rings for them ought to have sizers.  I don't think you can size a ring that's not gold or silver, but then, maybe a laser can do that sort of thing.  It's complicated.  Yeah, mom took it a bit personally that the ring came off and dropped in a snow pile (really, more of a snow mountain).  She probably got miffed and ran out and bought herself another piece of costume jewelry.  Or shoes.


No rings for my DDs. I only bought necklaces for their bday every couple of years. I kept them in a safe and will give to them when they’re 18. I only got them a pair of teeny stud earrings when they had their ears pierced when they turned 9. These have screw backs and I checked them regularly. Trying to avoid any childhood trauma by not giving them any rings costume or otherwise.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Before the 80s, and especially in the 60s, department stores used to have counters piled with costume jewelry for people to rummage thru.  Mom loved picking up a trinket or two, they were cheap.  When she passed there were 8 large garbage bags filled with the stuff.  I knew something about costume jewelry then, and was a little disappointed not to see any signed pieces in the bag I looked in.  Maybe Lisner.  Basically she shopped at places that had bargain counters for jewelry.  She lived within walking distance of a mall that was likely to sell inexpensive baubles.  They cheered her up.  And the hats she had!!   All gone.  I didn't keep any of it.
> 
> Yes, I was able to get the band repaired after the jeweler sawed it off.   They'll do that routinely.
> 
> I have a silver cuff that needs to have the gap widened to get it on and off.  It gets like a sauna during the summer so I worry that it could accidently slide off.  I had the shop solder a small safety chain at the bottom end of the cuff.  I think I should get a safety chain at the top of the cuff so that it's balanced on my wrist.   I've never seen cuffs with safety chains but a cuff can slip off when taking off a jacket, for example.
> 
> I wore the H Osmose cuff (and 2 Osmose rings) when I was last in Paris.  I created a huge safety chain by looping a thin silver chain thru the open ends of the Osmose and fastening it. The chain drooped but at least I knew the cuff was secure.  I remember the SA looked rather sourly at it.  Does anybody use safety chains on cuffs?  The chain that got attached is unobtrusive.
> 
> If I got a ring that I felt might be a tad too loose I'd have the store put a ring guard on the inside bottom of the band.  They say that ring guards can scratch the ring (the inside band?  Who cares?). It's easily removable with small pliers.


I love the look of the Osmose line. Who cares what SA thinks as long as it’s secured and you’re happy with it. Have you tried it with a leather cord like some of H other bracelet pieces and weave into the opening? I don‘t know if that will work as I don’t wear any cuff.


----------



## Fabfashion

Huh...just found a CSGM with tag still on. Will try to remember to wear it tomorrow. I’m thinking I should start a thread called What have I got here for all H items ’found’ in my closet. Lol.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I love the look of the Osmose line. Who cares what SA thinks as long as it’s secured and you’re happy with it. Have you tried it with a leather cord like some of H other bracelet pieces and weave into the opening? I don‘t know if that will work as I don’t wear any cuff.


You're _absolutely right_, FabFashion.   An H leather cord, maybe even a twilly (do they have mini-twillies?) would give the Osmose extra cachet, compared with my homemade safety chain.  I got the Osmose set the 1st time I went to Paris, the two rings and cuff all in my size (not so easy to find in US boutique).  It was a purchase I was really excited about.  That was a bang-up trip.  I got a lime kelly which I haven't carried yet but it was a thrill getting it.  I was  ecstatic on the cab ride to the hotel (next time H delivered to the hotel).


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Huh...just found a CSGM with tag still on. Will try to remember to wear it tomorrow. I’m thinking I should start a thread called What have I got here for all H items ’found’ in my closet. Lol.


It would be well attended and probably quite informative & interesting (pass around the bags, etc., as props or visual aids).


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> No rings for my DDs. I only bought necklaces for their bday every couple of years. I kept them in a safe and will give to them when they’re 18. I only got them a pair of teeny stud earrings when they had their ears pierced when they turned 9. These have screw backs and I checked them regularly. Trying to avoid any childhood trauma by not giving them any rings costume or otherwise.


I think that's wise.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Funny you mentioned Perry Ellis. The first time I met my DH, he was wearing a Perry Ellis dress shirt. We still have it in the closet as a keepsake.   I should have kept the cream skirt suit that I wore but I donated it a long time ago. We met at my half brother’s wedding.
> 
> Glad the stain came out from your silk blouse. I had this beautiful blue-gray silk pantsuit. One time I wore the pants without the blazer and got a little water stain on it. I sent just the pants to dry clean. They came back in a much lighter shade. Even when I sent the blazer in to dry clean to see if it‘d come back in the same shade, they never did match again. So lesson learned—I now only send suits as a set to dry clean, not that I’m wearing suits for work any more, not even before the pandemic.
> 
> I’m wearing my CSGM today. First time in years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061859


Shawl is so gorgeous. It drapes so beautifully and the colors are exquisite on you.   I wanted to get this design in a teal 90 but H produced a funky blue, as I recall, muted with a strong greenish undertone.  I got the "white" and black (don't know that it's called white) 90.  I think I do better in vivid colors than a muted b&w.  H is never produced a design like that after it first came out.  I like to look at new designs and figure out how certain design elements reappear in a a different context, i.e., a new scarf.  The other day I was looking at how elements of a Versace scarf or some other such design seem to be carried over into a new H scarf.   I don't think I've seen any repetition of your shawl design; it's a one-off, more or less.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> You're _absolutely right_, FabFashion.   An H leather cord, maybe even a twilly (do they have mini-twillies?) would give the Osmose extra cachet, compared with my homemade safety chain.  I got the Osmose set the 1st time I went to Paris, the two rings and cuff all in my size (not so easy to find in US boutique).  It was a purchase I was really excited about.  That was a bang-up trip.  I got a lime kelly which I haven't carried yet but it was a thrill getting it.  I was  ecstatic on the cab ride to the hotel (next time H delivered to the hotel).


Ooh la la. Lime Kelly. @eagle1002us, pics please! It sounds delish! One year H boutique here had a window display roadshow and was featuring a bamboo Kelly. It was so pretty! I also remembered that Christine Lagarde always carried this beautiful green B, I think it was malachite. Pics. Pics. Pics.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Shawl is so gorgeous. It drapes so beautifully and the colors are exquisite on you.   I wanted to get this design in a teal 90 but H produced a funky blue, as I recall, muted with a strong greenish undertone.  I got the "white" and black (don't know that it's called white) 90.  I think I do better in vivid colors than a muted b&w.  H is never produced a design like that after it first came out.  I like to look at new designs and figure out how certain design elements reappear in a a different context, i.e., a new scarf.  The other day I was looking at how elements of a Versace scarf or some other such design seem to be carried over into a new H scarf.   I don't think I've seen any repetition of your shawl design; it's a one-off, more or less.


Thank you, @eagle1002us! It was a cold day here today. We woke up with snow everywhere! We‘ve been spoiled with really mild winter and it’s been light sweater/long sleeved shirt weather for pretty much the past month. DH and I even went with DDs for bike ride and hoverboarding a couple of times this past week. Then bam, we got snow. It did melt away by lunch time though but I still found it was a little chilly; hence, the shawl.  When I first got this CSGM, I wasn’t sure about the muted red. I’d wanted a little brighter red. I’ve come to enjoy it much more since. I really like the design. It was my first CSGM and I wanted a horse for my birth year so it was perfect. My first 2 carres were Gloria Soli and La Femme au Carre from FSH. I never wore La Femme one. Bought it specifically for the design and thought I‘d frame it but just never got around to it. It was my first trip to Paris and to FSH. I just realized it’d be 20 years this June. Wow, time sure flies!


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> You're _absolutely right_, FabFashion.   An H leather cord, maybe even a twilly (do they have mini-twillies?) would give the Osmose extra cachet, compared with my homemade safety chain.  I got the Osmose set the 1st time I went to Paris, the two rings and cuff all in my size (not so easy to find in US boutique).  It was a purchase I was really excited about.  That was a bang-up trip.  I got a lime kelly which I haven't carried yet but it was a thrill getting it.  I was  ecstatic on the cab ride to the hotel (next time H delivered to the hotel).


I think a twilly would look great. I googled Hermes twilly and bracelet cuff and there are many examples especially on Pinterest.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Fabfashion said:


> Funny you mentioned Perry Ellis. The first time I met my DH, he was wearing a Perry Ellis dress shirt. We still have it in the closet as a keepsake.   I should have kept the cream skirt suit that I wore but I donated it a long time ago. We met at my half brother’s wedding.
> 
> Glad the stain came out from your silk blouse. I had this beautiful blue-gray silk pantsuit. One time I wore the pants without the blazer and got a little water stain on it. I sent just the pants to dry clean. They came back in a much lighter shade. Even when I sent the blazer in to dry clean to see if it‘d come back in the same shade, they never did match again. So lesson learned—I now only send suits as a set to dry clean, not that I’m wearing suits for work any more, not even before the pandemic.
> 
> I’m wearing my CSGM today. First time in years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061859


Gorgeous!

We had 3 inches of snow yesterday - couldn’t believe it. We still had some on the patio furniture and in the mulch this afternoon, when it started to snow quite heavily again! Then the sun came out (I wondered if we’d have Snow-bow), and almost everything melted. But, at around 7:00, my phone buzzed with a lightning warning... the weather is as confused as I am! 


eagle1002us said:


> You're _absolutely right_, FabFashion.   An H leather cord, maybe even a twilly (do they have mini-twillies?) would give the Osmose extra cachet, compared with my homemade safety chain.  I got the Osmose set the 1st time I went to Paris, the two rings and cuff all in my size (not so easy to find in US boutique).  It was a purchase I was really excited about.  That was a bang-up trip.  I got a lime kelly which I haven't carried yet but it was a thrill getting it.  I was  ecstatic on the cab ride to the hotel (next time H delivered to the hotel).


A lime green Kelly!


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I think a twilly would look great. I googled Hermes twilly and bracelet cuff and there are many examples especially on Pinterest.


Good to know.   Thank you.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cookiefiend said:


> I’m going to encourage you to wear your scarves, even with a t-shirt! They do you no good sitting in their boxes - heck they’re prolly dyin‘ to get out - and they’ll add a bit of color and joy no matter what you’re wearing.
> The only jewelry I‘m wearing on a regular basis has been earrings and bracelets. Earrings because i hate seeing the piercings empty, bracelets because i like them. Rings have been ‘resting’. I am trying to start wearing them again, but 90% of the time I forget them any way. I rarely wear necklaces because, scarves are my ’necklaces’.


Pierced ears are difficult to maintain.  I should get some "sleeper earrings" b/c one ear closes up if it doesn't have anything to hold it open.   Does anybody have any sleeper earrings. so I can see what they look like
I knew someone who wore a small gold knot in her ears and the earrings closed in front.  Wish I'd asked where she got them.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cookiefiend said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> We had 3 inches of snow yesterday - couldn’t believe it. We still had some on the patio furniture and in the mulch this afternoon, when it started to snow quite heavily again! Then the sun came out (I wondered if we’d have Snow-bow), and almost everything melted. But, at around 7:00, my phone buzzed with a lightning warning... the weather is as confused as I am!
> 
> A lime green Kelly!


It's very bright yellow, possibly neon.  The yellow has a slight green cast.  Came out in 2019.   I haven't looked at it in months.   I like greenish-yellows.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Funny you mentioned Perry Ellis. The first time I met my DH, he was wearing a Perry Ellis dress shirt. We still have it in the closet as a keepsake.   I should have kept the cream skirt suit that I wore but I donated it a long time ago. We met at my half brother’s wedding.
> 
> Glad the stain came out from your silk blouse. I had this beautiful blue-gray silk pantsuit. One time I wore the pants without the blazer and got a little water stain on it. I sent just the pants to dry clean. They came back in a much lighter shade. Even when I sent the blazer in to dry clean to see if it‘d come back in the same shade, they never did match again. So lesson learned—I now only send suits as a set to dry clean, not that I’m wearing suits for work any more, not even before the pandemic.
> 
> I’m wearing my CSGM today. First time in years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061859


Perry Ellis had both a good sense of 70's design and color.  Calvin Klein just did sand, taupe, ecru (well, he didn't call it ecru but whatever he called it it was a light brownish neutral.  Apologies to everyone who liked Calvin, he was too neutral for me, but Fabfashion, your scarf is colorful in a beautiful way. It drapes so well, and each colored section is similar (unifying the overall scarf).   Even if you get 10 snags in that shawl (is that the one?) wear it.    I have maybe two CSGM, one in Folklore with a dark burgundy.   background.  The other is something red.  I'm trying to wear more red.  My guess is that olive green will come back this year b/c blue-greens were emphasized so much that they crowded out olive.  Now it's the reverse.  I don't think H ever did many olive scarves but I could be wrong.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Ooh la la. Lime Kelly. @eagle1002us, pics please! It sounds delish! One year H boutique here had a window display roadshow and was featuring a bamboo Kelly. It was so pretty! I also remembered that Christine Lagarde always carried this beautiful green B, I think it was malachite. Pics. Pics. Pics.







Here ya go Fabfashion! Lime kelly coming up! 

Here''s a lame question, is this kelly a sellier or a retourne?  I think sellier was on the receipt.  Does that distinction have something to do with the edge stitching on the sides?  Would there be piping on the sides of a retourne?   I didn't catch on to the concept when my SA was describing it way back when.  The major determinant of a kelly to me is the color, do I really like the color?


----------



## Fabfashion

Cookiefiend said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> We had 3 inches of snow yesterday - couldn’t believe it. We still had some on the patio furniture and in the mulch this afternoon, when it started to snow quite heavily again! Then the sun came out (I wondered if we’d have Snow-bow), and almost everything melted. But, at around 7:00, my phone buzzed with a lightning warning... the weather is as confused as I am!
> 
> A lime green Kelly!


Hope you have a better weather today, @Cookiefiend. We’re in for another cold and cloudy day.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Pierced ears are difficult to maintain.  I should get some "sleeper earrings" b/c one ear closes up if it doesn't have anything to hold it open.   Does anybody have any sleeper earrings. so I can see what they look like
> I knew someone who wore a small gold knot in her ears and the earrings closed in front.  Wish I'd asked where she got them.


I don’t sleep with earrings on but I heard that little buggies are more comfortable to sleep with as they’re no posts sticking out the back.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5062354
> 
> 
> Here ya go Fabfashion! Lime kelly coming up!
> 
> Here''s a lame question, is this kelly a sellier or a retourne?  I think sellier was on the receipt.  Does that distinction have something to do with the edge stitching on the sides?  Would there be piping on the sides of a retourne?   I didn't catch on to the concept when my SA was describing it way back when.  The major determinant of a kelly to me is the color, do I really like the color?


Oh my! I nearly fell off my chair when I saw your gorgeous Kelly!     You need to carry her. Even just in a car on a passenger’s seat and drive around the neighbourhood.   She’s like sunshine and spring time. She is a sellier which is a structured Kelly with defined stitched edges—the original Kelly so to speak. The retourne is a Kelly inside out with no stitches showing at the seams and is softer and more slouchy. The artisans sew the edges together then turn the piece inside out so the seams are inside—you don’t see it as there’s another layer of leather lining, similar to how you would sew clothing with the seams inside. Please share action pics when you take her around.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Perry Ellis had both a good sense of 70's design and color.  Calvin Klein just did sand, taupe, ecru (well, he didn't call it ecru but whatever he called it it was a light brownish neutral.  Apologies to everyone who liked Calvin, he was too neutral for me, but Fabfashion, your scarf is colorful in a beautiful way. It drapes so well, and each colored section is similar (unifying the overall scarf).   Even if you get 10 snags in that shawl (is that the one?) wear it.    I have maybe two CSGM, one in Folklore with a dark burgundy.   background.  The other is something red.  I'm trying to wear more red.  My guess is that olive green will come back this year b/c blue-greens were emphasized so much that they crowded out olive.  Now it's the reverse.  I don't think H ever did many olive scarves but I could be wrong.


That wasn’t the shawl that got snagged, thank goodness. When my nerves are up for it, I’ll pull the 2 out and take pics. One has horrible huge snags. I cringed just thinking about them.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> That wasn’t the shawl that got snagged, thank goodness. When my nerves are up for it, I’ll pull the 2 out and take pics. One has horrible huge snags. I cringed just thinking about them.


I'd be really bummed out if a cherished piece of clothing or accessory got damaged like that.  But, you have an excellent eye for what becomes you and is a distinctive, beautiful accessory, e.g., your Cheval sur mon carre shawl.  One thing about H:  they always come along with something tempting and beautiful, that's what Dumas pere saw as the mission of H:  to create desire.  So, I would think and hope that sooner or later a new beauty would surface and the snagged shawl might bother you less.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Oh my! I nearly fell off my chair when I saw your gorgeous Kelly!     You need to carry her. Even just in a car on a passenger’s seat and drive around the neighbourhood.   She’s like sunshine and spring time. She is a sellier which is a structured Kelly with defined stitched edges—the original Kelly so to speak. The retourne is a Kelly inside out with no stitches showing at the seams and is softer and more slouchy. The artisans sew the edges together then turn the piece inside out so the seams are inside—you don’t see it as there’s another layer of leather lining, similar to how you would sew clothing with the seams inside. Please share action pics when you take her around.


Thank you Fabfashion, so glad you say that!  Sunshine and springtime, I like that!  I have acquired a lot of lime and yellow clothing to replace the more subdued stuff I wore while working.  I go a little gaga over lime.  And thanks for the description of sellier and retourne.


----------



## eagle1002us

.*@Fabfashion *I have the brooch picture & am trying to remember how to upload it.  I have a new pc which complicates things.  I'll get it posted eventually.


----------



## eagle1002us

@Fabfashion, Here is the Scottish agate brooch identified by a Scottish antique dealer as a "Prince of Wales brooch."  (When I bought it the store owner described it as a "bee").   It was overcast today so the colors of the stones don't show up very well.

Wallis Simpson, the Duchess of Windsor, had a P of W brooch made of 3 feathers set in diamonds.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> @Fabfashion, Here is the Scottish agate brooch identified by a Scottish antique dealer as a "Prince of Wales brooch."  (When I bought it the store owner described it as a "bee").   It was overcast today so the colors of the stones don't show up very well.
> 
> Wallis Simpson, the Duchess of Windsor, had a P of W brooch made of 3 feathers set in diamonds.
> View attachment 5065101


@eagle1002us, your brooch looks absolutely divine. So unique and I really like the color combination. Do you wear it much? I can see that it will go with many different things.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> @eagle1002us, your brooch looks absolutely divine. So unique and I really like the color combination. Do you wear it much? I can see that it will go with many different things.



I probably haven't worn it to the extent it deserves.   But I pick it up during the fall b/c the soft colors of the stones look like fall colors to me.  Thanks for the encouragement to wear it more!  

Ebay sells small Scottish "pebble" jewelry, mostly pins in the form of little axes  harps, etc.  I've often seen Highland dirks which is generally a polished glossy upscale form of agate jewelry.   There are also Sottish agate bracelets on ebay and perhaps also 1st Dibs.  There are so few antique dealers around these days (aside from Covid restrictions).  Back in the 90s, dealers used to have stands or tables of this kind of jewelry.   I bet there are antique dealers in your neck of the woods that carry some agate jewelry.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> @eagle1002us, your brooch looks absolutely divine. So unique and I really like the color combination. Do you wear it much? I can see that it will go with many different things.


Glad you say this b/c I know you have a good eye!  I have some Victorian silver lockets which go naturally with Scottish agate jewelry.  In lieu of antique stores they are available on-line.  I used to wear these lockets during the hot summer weather, now I just stay in air-conditioning.  

Fabfashion, do you wear silver jewelry?.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> I probably haven't worn it to the extent it deserves.   But I pick it up during the fall b/c the soft colors of the stones look like fall colors to me.  Thanks for the encouragement to wear it more!
> 
> Ebay sells small Scottish "pebble" jewelry, mostly pins in the form of little axes  harps, etc.  I've often seen Highland dirks which is generally a polished glossy upscale form of agate jewelry.   There are also Sottish agate bracelets on ebay and perhaps also 1st Dibs.  There are so few antique dealers around these days (aside from Covid restrictions).  Back in the 90s, dealers used to have stands or tables of this kind of jewelry.   I bet there are antique dealers in your neck of the woods that carry some agate jewelry.


I was actually thinking that this brooch would be a beautiful complement to your spring ensemble paired with your osmose cuff and ring. Either with white, black or red clothing or white outfit with red scarf? to allow the jewelry to pop. You can even carry your lime Kelly too. It’d be a glorious outfit.

I love silver jewelry but don’t have a lot of them. I only have a couple H necklaces. I’d like a cuff/bracelet but I always end up taking it off if I’m working as it bumps into the computer keyboard. I need to start browsing H jewelry again. H makes beautiful silver pieces and theirs are so much better quality than Tiffany.

The local malls here used to have antique roadshows every month or two but in the last decade they’ve renovated and added more stores and no longer run antique roadshows. A lot of the small stores are also gone. The small neighbourhoods are turning into new condos at an alarming rate.


----------



## biscuit 1

Hay ! It’s Biscuit  - I’m back . Have been lurking for a while and so happy to see Fab Fashion back !


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I was actually thinking that this brooch would be a beautiful complement to your spring ensemble paired with your osmose cuff and ring. Either with white, black or red clothing or white outfit with red scarf? to allow the jewelry to pop. You can even carry your lime Kelly too. It’d be a glorious outfit.
> 
> I love silver jewelry but don’t have a lot of them. I only have a couple H necklaces. I’d like a cuff/bracelet but I always end up taking it off if I’m working as it bumps into the computer keyboard. I need to start browsing H jewelry again. H makes beautiful silver pieces and theirs are so much better quality than Tiffany.
> 
> The local malls here used to have antique roadshows every month or two but in the last decade they’ve renovated and added more stores and no longer run antique roadshows. A lot of the small stores are also gone. The small neighbourhoods are turning into new condos at an alarming rate.


The outfit you describe would definitely be striking, for sure.        The all-silver CDC probably wouldn't bump into the computer keyboard b/c the bracelet is pretty much snug to the wrist.   It's a really good look, too.  I haven't bought any Tiffany for a while however I think you're right that H has been quality silver.  H's is heavy silver, Tiffany not so much.  I think Tiffany's floral designs are pretty, H's designs have a strong look about them, real statement pieces, very Wonder Woman.


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit 1 said:


> Hay ! It’s Biscuit  - I’m back . Have been lurking for a while and so happy to see Fab Fashion back !


Hi Biscuit! So nice to see you.  Anything new and exciting?


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> The outfit you describe would definitely be striking, for sure.        The all-silver CDC probably wouldn't bump into the computer keyboard b/c the bracelet is pretty much snug to the wrist.   It's a really good look, too.  I haven't bought any Tiffany for a while however I think you're right that H has been quality silver.  H's is heavy silver, Tiffany not so much.  I think Tiffany's floral designs are pretty, H's designs have a strong look about them, real statement pieces, very Wonder Woman.


You just reminded me that I have CDC gator bracelets, 3 in fact. Worn once or twice each. I completely forgot about them. About 4 years ago, I really wanted one and ended up with 3. They go into the category of Look what I found in my closet. Lol. I should dust them up and wear them while I work. I’ve been wearing my rings and earrings a bit more this past week. It actually felt nice to ‘dress up’ a little. I even did my manicure and painted them red today. I don’t recall the last time I had red nails, must be in my 30s. Mostly it’s just blush colour. I’m really going to town these days! 

I really like H silver designs. They’re unique, modern, classy and yet timeless. Tiffany silver tarnishes like crazy. I only have 3 pieces and they would become badly tarnished even when I stored them in a ziplock bag (SA told me this tip to keep the air out) while H pieces would still look pretty shiny.

I’m waiting for the new piece of jewelry I had custom made. It was supposed to arrive last Friday but due to custom clearance, it’s now arriving tomorrow. I’m on pins and needles waiting for it all weekend.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> You just reminded me that I have CDC gator bracelets, 3 in fact. Worn once or twice each. I completely forgot about them. About 4 years ago, I really wanted one and ended up with 3. They go into the category of Look what I found in my closet. Lol. I should dust them up and wear them while I work. I’ve been wearing my rings and earrings a bit more this past week. It actually felt nice to ‘dress up’ a little. I even did my manicure and painted them red today. I don’t recall the last time I had red nails, must be in my 30s. Mostly it’s just blush colour. I’m really going to town these days!
> 
> I really like H silver designs. They’re unique, modern, classy and yet timeless. Tiffany silver tarnishes like crazy. I only have 3 pieces and they would become badly tarnished even when I stored them in a ziplock bag (SA told me this tip to keep the air out) while H pieces would still look pretty shiny.
> 
> I’m waiting for the new piece of jewelry I had custom made. It was supposed to arrive last Friday but due to custom clearance, it’s now arriving tomorrow. I’m on pins and needles waiting for it all weekend.


Buy some anti-tarnish strips from Rio Grande, a jewelry supply store.  Tear off a small piece and stick it in the plastic bag then seal the bag closed.   That's helpful to keep tarnish down.

Have you seen the Response silver collection from H on line?  I've liked tons of prior H silver but am on the fence about that one.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> You just reminded me that I have CDC gator bracelets, 3 in fact. Worn once or twice each. I completely forgot about them. About 4 years ago, I really wanted one and ended up with 3. They go into the category of Look what I found in my closet. Lol. I should dust them up and wear them while I work. I’ve been wearing my rings and earrings a bit more this past week. It actually felt nice to ‘dress up’ a little. I even did my manicure and painted them red today. I don’t recall the last time I had red nails, must be in my 30s. Mostly it’s just blush colour. I’m really going to town these days!
> 
> I really like H silver designs. They’re unique, modern, classy and yet timeless. Tiffany silver tarnishes like crazy. I only have 3 pieces and they would become badly tarnished even when I stored them in a ziplock bag (SA told me this tip to keep the air out) while H pieces would still look pretty shiny.
> 
> I’m waiting for the new piece of jewelry I had custom made. It was supposed to arrive last Friday but due to custom clearance, it’s now arriving tomorrow. I’m on pins and needles waiting for it all weekend.


Hey, I'm waiting for your new customs jewelry piece, too!  
I have the plain colored leather CDC bracelets and the all-silver one (which I like the best).  I am confused about the smaller CDC on-line which seems to be pushing the big one aside.  It's a more delicate look but is delicate what I want when wearing a CDC?  

Vintage H pieces where the design accommodates a chunky look are what I like.  These pieces weren't vintage when I bought them.  When life returns to normal I'll wear them gladly.


----------



## biscuit 1

Hi FabFashion !  Fewer horses, more dogs ( puppies ) and still baking biscuits. Painted my nails red last week . It did make me feel less aged ! 
On earrings ... I had stopped wearing them a year ago because I was afraid of loosing them masking and unmasking.Bought a pair of Chrysmela earring backs and they are fantastic! They lock in place, I can even sleep with them on if I forget to remove.


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit 1 said:


> Hi FabFashion !  Fewer horses, more dogs ( puppies ) and still baking biscuits. Painted my nails red last week . It did make me feel less aged !
> On earrings ... I had stopped wearing them a year ago because I was afraid of loosing them masking and unmasking.Bought a pair of Chrysmela earring backs and they are fantastic! They lock in place, I can even sleep with them on if I forget to remove.


You’ve got to share pics of your puppies. Love all kinds of puppies and dogs. My trios are now senior citizens ranging from 12 to almost 16 (next week). DH said no more furbabies after this set. We’ll see. He just doesn’t know it yet. Lol. I need to look into this Chrysmela earring back. I have to remember to wear my earrings every couple of weeks for fear that the holes will close—not something I’d want to redo again. You’re so right about red nails. My hands look 10 years younger. Too bad it doesn’t work on my face.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Buy some anti-tarnish strips from Rio Grande, a jewelry supply store.  Tear off a small piece and stick it in the plastic bag then seal the bag closed.   That's helpful to keep tarnish down.
> 
> Have you seen the Response silver collection from H on line?  I've liked tons of prior H silver but am on the fence about that one.


Oh...I’ll see if I can order the anti-tarnish strips. Thank you for the recommendation! I have only a handful of silver jewelry and it’s a pain to clean them. 

I saw the Response collection online. A little meh for me. Looks kind of like Chaine d’Ancre but chunkier. Since the Punk collection came out, I haven’t really seen any new creative design that I‘d want to wear. You’re right about the CDC, I prefer it chunky and bold—makes me feel empowered. Hehe.


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit 1 said:


> Hi FabFashion !  Fewer horses, more dogs ( puppies ) and still baking biscuits. Painted my nails red last week . It did make me feel less aged !
> On earrings ... I had stopped wearing them a year ago because I was afraid of loosing them masking and unmasking.Bought a pair of Chrysmela earring backs and they are fantastic! They lock in place, I can even sleep with them on if I forget to remove.


Btw, @biscuit 1, do you have a good short bread recipe or vanilla biscuits or can point me to one? I’d be so grateful. One DD doesn’t like anything chocolate where I’m a chocoholic and her twin sister loves chocolate too. I don’t bake regularly but if I do it’s usually chocolate chip cookies, triple chocolate brownies, chocolate cupcakes, I think you get the gist.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Hey, I'm waiting for your new customs jewelry piece, too!
> I have the plain colored leather CDC bracelets and the all-silver one (which I like the best).  I am confused about the smaller CDC on-line which seems to be pushing the big one aside.  It's a more delicate look but is delicate what I want when wearing a CDC?
> 
> Vintage H pieces where the design accommodates a chunky look are what I like.  These pieces weren't vintage when I bought them.  When life returns to normal I'll wear them gladly.


@eagle1002us, my ring arrived today. Yay! It was a crazy busy day at work which meant I didn’t get a chance to wear it yet but I did take a few pics during lunch. In my search for something to put on the table to take pics, I found my favorite CSGM. How could I ever forget I have this? I love this colorway and yet I haven’t worn it in 3 years. I was overjoyed to have found it again. Can you guess which design it is? 




Hint (sorry came out sideways):


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> @eagle1002us, my ring arrived today. Yay! It was a crazy busy day at work which meant I didn’t get a chance to wear it yet but I did take a few pics during lunch. In my search for something to put on the table to take pics, I found my favorite CSGM. How could I ever forget I have this? I love this colorway and yet I haven’t worn it in 3 years. I was overjoyed to have found it again. Can you guess which design it is?
> 
> View attachment 5066930
> 
> 
> Hint (sorry came out sideways):
> 
> View attachment 5066931


The ring is gorgeous!!  Really unique setting with kind of a zig-zag effect rather than the conventional straight line of stones.  Very creative!  I have


As for the shawl, geez, is it an Alice Shirley, maybe Tyger Tyger?  Colors are lovely.  In finding it the way you did, you demonstrated eagle's belief that sometimes finding things -- especially those we kinda forgot we had -- can be the nicest surprise.   Do model the shawl, it looks to be very nice colors.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Oh...I’ll see if I can order the anti-tarnish strips. Thank you for the recommendation! I have only a handful of silver jewelry and it’s a pain to clean them.
> 
> I saw the Response collection online. A little meh for me. Looks kind of like Chaine d’Ancre but chunkier. Since the Punk collection came out, I haven’t really seen any new creative design that I‘d want to wear. You’re right about the CDC, I prefer it chunky and bold—makes me feel empowered. Hehe.


ITA about the response collection.  Not different.   I was browsing ebay and without looking for that kind of cuff one popped up and went for a price that was way less than the H price.  

And that Punk stuff, back in the 80s it would have been perfect but now it just seems dated.  I haven't seen mod pictures in the Silver jewelry thread here.  Another thing H did was to dump pave diamonds over some pieces, I don't see those in the media or modeled at all these days but I thought the pave was unimaginative.


----------



## biscuit 1

Fabfashion - so sorry I cannot help with biscuit recipe for you and daughters . I bake dog biscuits ! They are made with human grade ingredients but probably not what you’re looking for !
Beautiful ring- love the shawl.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> The ring is gorgeous!!  Really unique setting with kind of a zig-zag effect rather than the conventional straight line of stones.  Very creative!  I have
> 
> 
> As for the shawl, geez, is it an Alice Shirley, maybe Tyger Tyger?  Colors are lovely.  In finding it the way you did, you demonstrated eagle's belief that sometimes finding things -- especially those we kinda forgot we had -- can be the nicest surprise.   Do model the shawl, it looks to be very nice colors.


Thank you very much, @eagle1002us! Working today was most pleasurable as I was admiring my ring the whole time (and not getting much work done).  

You’re so knowledgeable on the design! It is Tyger Tyger. I’ll have to do a trivia for you every once in a while. I was looking at the shawl when I found it yesterday and wondering to myself what is the name??? Figured it must include something tiger in it. Lol. I took a quick snap. It was a little chilly in the house and no sun today. Good thing I found my shawl.


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit 1 said:


> Fabfashion - so sorry I cannot help with biscuit recipe for you and daughters . I bake dog biscuits ! They are made with human grade ingredients but probably not what you’re looking for !
> Beautiful ring- love the shawl.


@biscuit 1, thank you very much! I have absolutely no where to go but now I’m just wearing things around the house and for my work zoom meetings. I went from dressing up for zoom when the pandemic first started last year to more casual by last summer to turn off the video option during meetings and then in the last week or so started to put on some make up and dressing up again. I think I feel better when I’m ‘dressed’ for work. 

I forgot about your dog biscuits. Apologies! My trios would have loved them but now one have no teeth and the other 2 have just a few teeth left each. I’m giving them dried liver treats instead and breaking them down to teeny little pieces. What kind of dogs do you have?


----------



## biscuit 1

I have dachshunds , Norwich terriers and an Aussie shepherd = my 24 hour cup of coffee. I do bake a soft biscuit ..... having several dogs with old age teeth issues. My oldest furkids passed last summer. They were brothers , 17 and a half years old. Next litter of dachshund pups in June.
Really stunning shawl.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you very much, @eagle1002us! Working today was most pleasurable as I was admiring my ring the whole time (and not getting much work done).
> 
> You’re so knowledgeable on the design! It is Tyger Tyger. I’ll have to do a trivia for you every once in a while. I was looking at the shawl when I found it yesterday and wondering to myself what is the name??? Figured it must include something tiger in it. Lol. I took a quick snap. It was a little chilly in the house and no sun today. Good thing I found my shawl.
> 
> View attachment 5067626


It's beautiful.   I didn't know it came in that cw.   One of the 90s of that design, the dark (teal?) blue and brown one (if I'm remembering correctly} is one of my fav's.  I made a necklace to go with it, but darned if I know where it went to.  I've been going thru the closet(s) [which are not that large] getting out the warm weather clothes and figuring out where to stash the cold weather things.  That's how things get misplaced and mixed up.   I've managed to find some stuff in the process, however: a metallic bronze-y gold top suitable for Xmas (I'm ready!) and a summer dress suitable for heat waves.    

Congrats on finding such a treasure in your closet.


----------



## Fabfashion

biscuit 1 said:


> I have dachshunds , Norwich terriers and an Aussie shepherd = my 24 hour cup of coffee. I do bake a soft biscuit ..... having several dogs with old age teeth issues. My oldest furkids passed last summer. They were brothers , 17 and a half years old. Next litter of dachshund pups in June.
> Really stunning shawl.


My condolences on your older furkids. They did live a very long life at 17.5 and must have felt much loved. I know how tough it is to lose one. I still miss my very first furpup, a Pekingese. He was so loving and loyal. I was 13 when he passed and I still think of him often. Recently, I found a few pictures of him and me at my late mom’s house. It was the most wonderful discovery. They’re now displayed in my bedroom—a great memento from my childhood.

Thank you on the shawl. It’s like having my own personal H thrift shop in the house. 

You have such a cute group of pups. Who’s the boss?


----------



## eagle1002us

I see a family resemblance in the eyes of the Mum and her joey.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> It's beautiful.   I didn't know it came in that cw.   One of the 90s of that design, the dark (teal?) blue and brown one (if I'm remembering correctly} is one of my fav's.  I made a necklace to go with it, but darned if I know where it went to.  I've been going thru the closet(s) [which are not that large] getting out the warm weather clothes and figuring out where to stash the cold weather things.  That's how things get misplaced and mixed up.   I've managed to find some stuff in the process, however: a metallic bronze-y gold top suitable for Xmas (I'm ready!) and a summer dress suitable for heat waves.
> 
> Congrats on finding such a treasure in your closet.


The colorway you described sounds so pretty. Please share pic. Mine is lavande and orange. I particularly like lavender color and wish I can find more clothing in that shade. You made a necklace? What did it look like and what materials did you use? You’re so creative! 

I have the world’s smallest closet. I think someone with a tiny wardrobe designed my house. In the master bedroom we have 2 closets, one is about 5’ x 5’ and another small one that’s about 3.5’ x 2’. It was almost an afterthought! Anyhow, I used to store all my H scarves and shawls in their boxes and none would get worn because out of sight out of mind. I ended up getting over the door towel bars and hung it on the inside of my small closet’s door. I hung all my CSGMs there. The Tyger Tyger was somewhat hidden behind another CSGM; hence, the discovery the other day plus I don’t use this closet very much. Now that I remember they’re there, I’ll shop my closet more often. 

At lease now you’re ready for summer and Xmas. Way to go!


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5067854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067856
> 
> 
> I see a family resemblance in the eyes of the Mum and her joey.


I’ve missed the koala pics. Joey also has a similar face and nose shape to mum’s. They’re so precious.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


>



Oh my! Poor baby. I got teary eyes watching that.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Oh my! Poor baby. I got teary eyes watching that.


It's really touching. His paw over his eyes might be b/c the clinic has bright light but also because (in a human way) he's revealing how traumatized he is.  When presented with a stand-in for his mum he just gloms onto the teddy, like he's trying to merge with it, become a part of it.  That is sad but also beautiful to see.   This video was made during the Black Summer of Australian bushfires in 2019.   I am so glad joeys can accept a teddy to comfort them when the mum is gone.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I’ve missed the koala pics. Joey also has a similar face and nose shape to mum’s. They’re so precious.


Glad you like the koala pictures.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you very much, @eagle1002us! Working today was most pleasurable as I was admiring my ring the whole time (and not getting much work done).
> 
> You’re so knowledgeable on the design! It is Tyger Tyger. I’ll have to do a trivia for you every once in a while. I was looking at the shawl when I found it yesterday and wondering to myself what is the name??? Figured it must include something tiger in it. Lol. I took a quick snap. It was a little chilly in the house and no sun today. Good thing I found my shawl.
> 
> View attachment 5067626


I wrote and read a lot for my job.  I got much more mileage out of looking at whatever rings and bracelets I was wearing than necklaces and earrings. 

However, when I made a necklace that complemented a scarf or dress I was generally happier with it than a commercial necklace.  I am not sure where my necklace for Tyger Tyger went  to -- "It's around here somewhere" is one of the mottos of my life -- but when I find it or the tpf mod shot I did way back when I'll post it.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> It's really touching. His paw over his eyes might be b/c the clinic has bright light but also because (in a human way) he's revealing how traumatized he is.  When presented with a stand-in for his mum he just gloms onto the teddy, like he's trying to merge with it, become a part of it.  That is sad but also beautiful to see.   This video was made during the Black Summer of Australian bushfires in 2019.   I am so glad joeys can accept a teddy to comfort them when the mum is gone.


I was afraid to ask what happened to his mum. Hopefully, he found some comfort in the teddy. Nothing could substitute for his mum but it seems he has a lot of people who love him. Do the rescue organization eventually release these orphans back to the wild?


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I was afraid to ask what happened to his mum. Hopefully, he found some comfort in the teddy. Nothing could substitute for his mum but it seems he has a lot of people who love him. Do the rescue organization eventually release these orphans back to the wild?


Yes, absolutely.   I guess it's one thing if a koala like the 3-footed koala named Triumph is raised in a sanctuary from the get go but it's another if a koala accustomed to the wild spends a prolonged time in a facility when the animal is actually quite well.  Koalas are such fragile beings.   They can get depressed and die from longing for the outdoors (unless there's a big heat wave).   When they've healed they get a little antsy just like a person would if they're stuck at home for two years b/c of Covid.    That's why rescue organizations emphasize that their priority is to rescue, rehabilitate and release.  (I do think koalas have a unique emotional intensity on a continuum with humans).  Australia has strict laws that koalas are not pets.  

I think the 1st 6 months of life are limited to the mum's pouch, afterwards the koala gradually ventures out so that the mum can teach her how to survive in the wilderness (they sniff every eucalypt leaf to get the ones that have the highest water content and the least toxins).  The koala learns how to climb from mum.   Otherwise, the carer in a facility will somehow or other help the koala to be confident when hanging from skinny branches, etc.  In the wild, the koala will start clinging to Mum's fur until it's too heavy to schlep around.  By then it can survive on its own and Mum moves away on her own.  Usually by that time she has a new joey in her pouch so she's got hormones telling her to change her priorities.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Yes, absolutely.   I guess it's one thing if a koala like the 3-footed koala named Triumph is raised in a sanctuary from the get go but it's another if a koala accustomed to the wild spends a prolonged time in a facility when the animal is actually quite well.  Koalas are such fragile beings.   They can get depressed and die from longing for the outdoors (unless there's a big heat wave).   When they've healed they get a little antsy just like a person would if they're stuck at home for two years b/c of Covid.    That's why rescue organizations emphasize that their priority is to rescue, rehabilitate and release.  (I do think koalas have a unique emotional intensity on a continuum with humans).  Australia has strict laws that koalas are not pets.
> 
> I think the 1st 6 months of life are limited to the mum's pouch, afterwards the koala gradually ventures out so that the mum can teach her how to survive in the wilderness (they sniff every eucalypt leaf to get the ones that have the highest water content and the least toxins).  The koala learns how to climb from mum.   Otherwise, the carer in a facility will somehow or other help the koala to be confident when hanging from skinny branches, etc.  In the wild, the koala will start clinging to Mum's fur until it's too heavy to schlep around.  By then it can survive on its own and Mum moves away on her own.  Usually by that time she has a new joey in her pouch so she's got hormones telling her to change her priorities.


I‘m so glad that there are rescue organizations to help these koalas. In some ways it’s a little worrisome because they seem so fragile and can’t defend themselves. How did they manage to escape the predators in the old days (100s of years ago) before the modern days with rescues? Sorry I don’t know much about koalas and their habitat. I work a lot with natural resources organization here but am only familiar with wildlife in Ontario. I know koalas don’t move very fast. In my province, there are a lot of predators like black bears, polar bears, wolves, coyotes, eagles, etc. so I don’t think koalas will be able to fend off these predators if they live here. I’m glad they’re well taken care of in Australia and hopefully can recover from the fires of 2019/2020. They’re too precious.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> I wrote and read a lot for my job.  I got much more mileage out of looking at whatever rings and bracelets I was wearing than necklaces and earrings.
> 
> However, when I made a necklace that complemented a scarf or dress I was generally happier with it than a commercial necklace.  I am not sure where my necklace for Tyger Tyger went  to -- "It's around here somewhere" is one of the mottos of my life -- but when I find it or the tpf mod shot I did way back when I'll post it.


Do you have other necklaces that you made that you can share pics? When I was in university, one of my friends was showing us girls how to make necklaces and earrings. I made a choker with 3 strands of faux pearls and put an antique brooch in the centre. I know I have it somewhere in the house but no idea where it is. That was my one and only attempt at jewelry making.  

I meant to ask about your full silver CDC. Is it comfortable to wear? I often wonder if it’s heavy as it looks substantial. I’m sure it looks amazing on your wrist.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> The colorway you described sounds so pretty. Please share pic. Mine is lavande and orange. I particularly like lavender color and wish I can find more clothing in that shade. You made a necklace? What did it look like and what materials did you use? You’re so creative!
> 
> I have the world’s smallest closet. I think someone with a tiny wardrobe designed my house. In the master bedroom we have 2 closets, one is about 5’ x 5’ and another small one that’s about 3.5’ x 2’. It was almost an afterthought! Anyhow, I used to store all my H scarves and shawls in their boxes and none would get worn because out of sight out of mind. I ended up getting over the door towel bars and hung it on the inside of my small closet’s door. I hung all my CSGMs there. The Tyger Tyger was somewhat hidden behind another CSGM; hence, the discovery the other day plus I don’t use this closet very much. Now that I remember they’re there, I’ll shop my closet more often.
> 
> At lease now you’re ready for summer and Xmas. Way to go!


Think about getting a lavender amethyst ring.   Just a single impressive stone.  It'll be quartz so the price point and the wearability will be good.  I like lavender, too.  All shades of mauve are good, I like the deep mauves especially..  There are H scarves in this colorway.  The H Secret Garden 90cm comes in medium mauve, it's a vintage floral.  Might not be your style . . .


Fabfashion said:


> Do you have other necklaces that you made that you can share pics? When I was in university, one of my friends was showing us girls how to make necklaces and earrings. I made a choker with 3 strands of faux pearls and put an antique brooch in the centre. I know I have it somewhere in the house but no idea where it is. That was my one and only attempt at jewelry making.
> 
> I meant to ask about your full silver CDC. Is it comfortable to wear? I often wonder if it’s heavy as it looks substantial. I’m sure it looks amazing on your wrist.


It's fine.  I got the right size so it wasn't too tight, it was comfortable.  It's a pretty striking look.


----------



## eagle1002us

Here's a koala who is a natural at posing.


----------



## eagle1002us

Life is good.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Do you have other necklaces that you made that you can share pics? When I was in university, one of my friends was showing us girls how to make necklaces and earrings. I made a choker with 3 strands of faux pearls and put an antique brooch in the centre. I know I have it somewhere in the house but no idea where it is. That was my one and only attempt at jewelry making.
> 
> I meant to ask about your full silver CDC. Is it comfortable to wear? I often wonder if it’s heavy as it looks substantial. I’m sure it looks amazing on your wrist.


I like chunky bracelets, a bunch of silver bangles, mostly Jensen, those are enjoyable to wear.  I don't feel the weight.  Certainly not with the CDC b/c it encircles the wrist so the weight such as it is is balanced.


----------



## eagle1002us

I took some silversmithing classes, introductory, at the Art League, but I learned fairly quickly that I was much better (that is, it was much easier) to do beading rather than making a wax mold to be cast. The latter is sculptural, 3D, so it's harder (for me).   

Did not like soldering.   There are fumes from that and the darkening solution, liver of sulfur, is pretty pungent.  The local guy doesn't want to do what he calls "antiquing" -- darkening the silver to highlight aspects of the chassed or repousse design -- probably b/c the stuff is pungent.  

Cutting metal with a jeweler's saw was ok, now I know what handmade jewelry looks like.  The classes were probably worth it for that.   

I really prefer sewing if I've going to be working in a 3D context.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I‘m so glad that there are rescue organizations to help these koalas. In some ways it’s a little worrisome because they seem so fragile and can’t defend themselves. How did they manage to escape the predators in the old days (100s of years ago) before the modern days with rescues? Sorry I don’t know much about koalas and their habitat. I work a lot with natural resources organization here but am only familiar with wildlife in Ontario. I know koalas don’t move very fast. In my province, there are a lot of predators like black bears, polar bears, wolves, coyotes, eagles, etc. so I don’t think koalas will be able to fend off these predators if they live here. I’m glad they’re well taken care of in Australia and hopefully can recover from the fires of 2019/2020. They’re too precious.


IMO the worst predator of all has been hunters.  It's my understanding that in the late 1880s to around the 1920s, koalas were hunted for their pelts which supposedly made clothing rain resistant.  Millions died and of course that kind of population size is long gone, impossible to recover from such carnage.  Thankfully President Hubert Hoover put a ban on the koala skin trade, this might have been when he was working for the Dept. of Commerce.  The guy doesn't necessarily get any kudos in the US b/c he didn't stop the financial chaos that become the worldwide Great Depression.  Well, the guy gets kudos in my book for banning the koala trade -- the hundreds of pelts collected in a hunt would make you (and me) sick -- there are pictures.   Anyhow, economists generally say WWII ended the Depression.   So, we're good again!  

Well, habitat loss and the stress that causes fosters disease in koalas, notably chlamydia and my understanding is that there is also a koala retrovirus.  I've read of autopsies in koalas where the cause of death is this, that, and the other thing.  Before I got into koalas I did not realize how animals can suffer from concurrent conditions b/c habitat loss makes them, well, nervous wrecks.  One day your home's there and the next day somebody chopped it (and lots of others) down to build a motel.  I've seen pictures of how koalas get dazed and confused looking for a tree that's just flat-out disappeared.   Multiply that situation across the Country and it's just not good.


----------



## eagle1002us

So precious.  And wildly cute!!!!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Think about getting a lavender amethyst ring.   Just a single impressive stone.  It'll be quartz so the price point and the wearability will be good.  I like lavender, too.  All shades of mauve are good, I like the deep mauves especially..  There are H scarves in this colorway.  The H Secret Garden 90cm comes in medium mauve, it's a vintage floral.  Might not be your style . . .
> 
> It's fine.  I got the right size so it wasn't too tight, it was comfortable.  It's a pretty striking look.



An amethyst ring sounds amazing! Do you have an inspirational pic. I’m thinking of a vintage sapphire band these days to contrast with my diamond band. There seems to be many different shades of blue though.

Good to know about the CDC. You have to share mod pic please. I still like the Galop but just never pulled the trigger. May be when the pandemic is over and I go back to the office or if I find a pre-loved one in a good condition online (don’t know my size though).

I looked up the Secret Garden. It’s so pretty! I‘m a winter-ish colorway so I can do lavender but it has to have some darker color accents or I look totally washed out. I find that the older I get the more washed out I look already.


----------



## Fabfashion

I had wante


eagle1002us said:


> I took some silversmithing classes, introductory, at the Art League, but I learned fairly quickly that I was much better (that is, it was much easier) to do beading rather than making a wax mold to be cast. The latter is sculptural, 3D, so it's harder (for me).
> 
> Did not like soldering.   There are fumes from that and the darkening solution, liver of sulfur, is pretty pungent.  The local guy doesn't want to do what he calls "antiquing" -- darkening the silver to highlight aspects of the chassed or repousse design -- probably b/c the stuff is pungent.
> 
> Cutting metal with a jeweler's saw was ok, now I know what handmade jewelry looks like.  The classes were probably worth it for that.
> 
> I really prefer sewing if I've going to be working in a 3D context.



I always admire people who can create whether it’s art, jewelry, music, etc. It’s great that you can sew and make jewelry. I think the pieces you make yourself give you so much more joy when you wear them. I know that when someone gave me something that she made herself, I treasure it so much more.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> IMO the worst predator of all has been hunters.  It's my understanding that in the late 1880s to around the 1920s, koalas were hunted for their pelts which supposedly made clothing rain resistant.  Millions died and of course that kind of population size is long gone, impossible to recover from such carnage.  Thankfully President Hubert Hoover put a ban on the koala skin trade, this might have been when he was working for the Dept. of Commerce.  The guy doesn't necessarily get any kudos in the US b/c he didn't stop the financial chaos that become the worldwide Great Depression.  Well, the guy gets kudos in my book for banning the koala trade -- the hundreds of pelts collected in a hunt would make you (and me) sick -- there are pictures.   Anyhow, economists generally say WWII ended the Depression.   So, we're good again!
> 
> Well, habitat loss and the stress that causes fosters disease in koalas, notably chlamydia and my understanding is that there is also a koala retrovirus.  I've read of autopsies in koalas where the cause of death is this, that, and the other thing.  Before I got into koalas I did not realize how animals can suffer from concurrent conditions b/c habitat loss makes them, well, nervous wrecks.  One day your home's there and the next day somebody chopped it (and lots of others) down to build a motel.  I've seen pictures of how koalas get dazed and confused looking for a tree that's just flat-out disappeared.   Multiply that situation across the Country and it's just not good.



I found this article when I looked up this disease: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ood-times-cafe.882228/page-1675#post-34502810.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> An amethyst ring sounds amazing! Do you have an inspirational pic. I’m thinking of a vintage sapphire band these days to contrast with my diamond band. There seems to be many different shades of blue though.
> 
> Good to know about the CDC. You have to share mod pic please. I still like the Galop but just never pulled the trigger. May be when the pandemic is over and I go back to the office or if I find a pre-loved one in a good condition online (don’t know my size though).
> 
> I looked up the Secret Garden. It’s so pretty! I‘m a winter-ish colorway so I can do lavender but it has to have some darker color accents or I look totally washed out. I find that the older I get the more washed out I look already.


I used to like dark colors like burgundy, dark green or dark teal, etc.  I still do to some degree and have outfits mostly from work in those colors (each with coordinating HS!).     Nowadays, citrus colors draw me.  Like in that seasonal personal color analysis, I've gone from a soft autumn to a spring.  I don't wear makeup, which could make a difference wearing dark colors but I am prone to acne (can't believe this!) so I use a prescription retinoid.  And just soap and water.  

Anyhow, what I also wanted to say was that someone in this forum mentioned a piece of jewelry of a witch riding a VW.   Now that sounded really intriguing!  


I have 3 of these fish, different metals, bronze, white metal, etc. DH won't let me wear them.   I wore one to a craft show ages ago and the crafts people were gaga over it.  I imagine if I had the witch with the VW I'd get a similar response.  (*@etoupebirkin* here's something for you to gag on!).
	

		
			
		

		
	




This necklace is pure mid to late 60's.   I have some other sixties necklaces (no time for photo) which I feel I should wear.   But I wanted to find out what Chat folks think about this:

When I run into someone wearing a fish necklace like this I:

(a)    think they like a distinctive look in accessories;

(b)    they're a little wacko;

(c)   it takes getting used to;

(d)   all of the above.

So here's a little survey for you guys.   BTW, the fish is signed Louis Giusti.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> I used to like dark colors like burgundy, dark green or dark teal, etc.  I still do to some degree and have outfits mostly from work in those colors (each with coordinating HS!).     Nowadays, citrus colors draw me.  Like in that seasonal personal color analysis, I've gone from a soft autumn to a spring.  I don't wear makeup, which could make a difference wearing dark colors but I am prone to acne (can't believe this!) so I use a prescription retinoid.  And just soap and water.
> 
> Anyhow, what I also wanted to say was that someone in this forum mentioned a piece of jewelry of a witch riding a VW.   Now that sounded really intriguing!
> 
> 
> I have 3 of these fish, different metals, bronze, white metal, etc. DH won't let me wear them.   I wore one to a craft show ages ago and the crafts people were gaga over it.  I imagine if I had the witch with the VW I'd get a similar response.  (*@etoupebirkin* here's something for you to gag on!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075716
> 
> 
> This necklace is pure mid to late 60's.   I have some other sixties necklaces (no time for photo) which I feel I should wear.   But I wanted to find out what Chat folks think about this:
> 
> When I run into someone wearing a fish necklace like this I:
> 
> (a)    think they like a distinctive look in accessories;
> 
> (b)    they're a little wacko;
> 
> (c)   it takes getting used to;
> 
> (d)   all of the above.
> 
> So here's a little survey for you guys.   BTW, the fish is signed Louis Giusti.



I would say that someone wearing a fish necklace has a unique sense of fashion and is confident in her taste. Good for that someone to pull it off! While I like bright bold colors (love pastels too but they wash me out), unfortunately I can’t wear any big and/or bold necklaces. I’m only 5’ 1” so I try to draw the eyes upwards instead (whatever helps including 4” heels before working from home during the pandemic). I do wear the longer Farandole necklace—it’s my favourite!


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I would say that someone wearing a fish necklace has a unique sense of fashion and is confident in her taste. Good for that someone to pull it off! While I like bright bold colors (love pastels too but they wash me out), unfortunately I can’t wear any big and/or bold necklaces. I’m only 5’ 1” so I try to draw the eyes upwards instead (whatever helps including 4” heels before working from home during the pandemic). I do wear the longer Farandole necklace—it’s my favourite!


Thank you for your obs, Fabfashion.     Last time I was Paris (the 2nd of 2 times in my life)  I got the licol necklace, not the short versionb but the one with an open silver teardrop shape with a "drop" of a silver tassel at the bottom.  Haven't worn it once!!! (Both trips were 2019, a last hurrah before the pandemic altho I didn't know that at the time).  The other necklace i have considered is a silver chain with a 2 inch long chaine d'ancre pendant.  I think there is a variation of this is on H.com, not the original of like 5 years ago.   which  (I think I like large pendants and chunkiness if possible).     

I have noticed that the people who like the long Farandole necklace really like it and wear it.  It's a pretty necklace, a true H classic, something you can wear everywhere and for every occasion. 

I loved the short Licol necklace when I tried it on when it first came out a long time ago.   The design features a one-sided (asymmetrical)drap of silver chains.  It is a striking design but the drop moves to the center, the asymmetrical drape doesn't stay put when you move.  

I shrunk an inch and a half a while back.  I take calcium supplements now and I'm supposed to walk a whole bunch.  Well, I use the stationary bike, which doesn't not have the beneficial aspect of going against gravity compared with walking.  However, the bike does strengthen the leg muscles very well.  I think we walked from FSH to the Musee d'Orsay and I was fine.  (I did find that the Parisian cobblestones with their rough edges gored my fav shoes on the side where the top leather is fastened to the sole.  AWWWW! ).  

Four inch heels!   Irrespective of politics, I did like the way Melania ***** dressed while she was in the White House, she always looked beautiful and fashionable.  And she always wore 4 inch heels, she could carry them off, she moved gracefully with them on.   I cannot wear high heels.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion, Is your avatar two little girls hugging each other?  Very charming.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Fabfashion, Is your avatar two little girls hugging each other?  Very charming.


@eagle1002us, yes, those are my twin DDs. I think they were 4 or 5 at the time. We usually go to Hawaii every March break and we took that pic in front of the H boutique. I had one from when they were 3 as well. The store renovated in 2019 and is now much bigger. We were there last year just before our Canadian border was shutting down due to the pandemic. We checked out the new H boutique quickly as we were in Honolulu only for 2 days then we went to the Big Island. When we came back to Honolulu again, the stores were closed. I usually get myself a H souvenir whenever we visit a country with a H boutique but wasn’t able to get anything last year. I don’t mind though since I got 2 H bags in 2019—one of which I’ve never carried. May be you and I need to set a date—you bring out your Kelly and I’ll bring out my Constance.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you for your obs, Fabfashion.     Last time I was Paris (the 2nd of 2 times in my life)  I got the licol necklace, not the short versionb but the one with an open silver teardrop shape with a "drop" of a silver tassel at the bottom.  Haven't worn it once!!! (Both trips were 2019, a last hurrah before the pandemic altho I didn't know that at the time).  The other necklace i have considered is a silver chain with a 2 inch long chaine d'ancre pendant.  I think there is a variation of this is on H.com, not the original of like 5 years ago.   which  (I think I like large pendants and chunkiness if possible).
> 
> I have noticed that the people who like the long Farandole necklace really like it and wear it.  It's a pretty necklace, a true H classic, something you can wear everywhere and for every occasion.
> 
> I loved the short Licol necklace when I tried it on when it first came out a long time ago.   The design features a one-sided (asymmetrical)drap of silver chains.  It is a striking design but the drop moves to the center, the asymmetrical drape doesn't stay put when you move.
> 
> I shrunk an inch and a half a while back.  I take calcium supplements now and I'm supposed to walk a whole bunch.  Well, I use the stationary bike, which doesn't not have the beneficial aspect of going against gravity compared with walking.  However, the bike does strengthen the leg muscles very well.  I think we walked from FSH to the Musee d'Orsay and I was fine.  (I did find that the Parisian cobblestones with their rough edges gored my fav shoes on the side where the top leather is fastened to the sole.  AWWWW! ).
> 
> Four inch heels!   Irrespective of politics, I did like the way Melania ***** dressed while she was in the White House, she always looked beautiful and fashionable.  And she always wore 4 inch heels, she could carry them off, she moved gracefully with them on.   I cannot wear high heels.


I love the look of the Licol! It’s so pretty and unique. I’m surprised it doesn’t stay put. That would certainly bug me. When you mentioned the Chain D’ancer, you just reminded me that I have a short one with 3 dangling chains. I have it upstairs but found this image on Google. I don’t wear it as often as I should (like may be 4 times since I got it) as it has a strange length. It’s not quite long enough for a round neck top and it’ll flip into the inside of my top so I can only wear it with a deeper V-neck or an open-neck shirt, both of which I rarely wear. It’s rather cute though.
	

		
			
		

		
	




As for high heels, I doubt I’ll be able to wear 4” heels again after all this time. Lol.


----------



## Fabfashion

@eagle1002us, as I searched for vintage/antique Tiffany things, I came across these earrings. They’ll go with the fish necklace.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I love the look of the Licol! It’s so pretty and unique. I’m surprised it doesn’t stay put. That would certainly bug me. When you mentioned the Chain D’ancer, you just reminded me that I have a short one with 3 dangling chains. I have it upstairs but found this image on Google. I don’t wear it as often as I should (like may be 4 times since I got it) as it has a strange length. It’s not quite long enough for a round neck top and it’ll flip into the inside of my top so I can only wear it with a deeper V-neck or an open-neck shirt, both of which I rarely wear. It’s rather cute though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076973
> 
> 
> As for high heels, I doubt I’ll be able to wear 4” heels again after all this time. Lol.


I have gotten some necklace extenders from Lord & Taylor (RIP) for $10 a pop way back when.  They are a small chain of, oh, I don't know, 2.5 inches with small lobster clasps on each end to lengthen the necklace in the back.  I made a few on my own with my beading tools.  I would think extenders are available somewhere, maybe even at a jeweler, a craft store like Michael's (I guessing), a bead store. or somewhere on the web.
It is a cute necklace, it would be nice to wear it.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> @eagle1002us, as I searched for vintage/antique Tiffany things, I came across these earrings. They’ll go with the fish necklace.
> 
> View attachment 5076974


Very Nice!   Do you remember the price?   I have a pair of Mexican silver fish earrings which I had converted to pierced from screw-backs.   I used to have a nice silver fish necklace, also Mexican, that  fastened in the center front., head connecting to tail.   And had scales.   And looked nice for many years.  Now, the effect is too much of a choker, I look better in sautoirs.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> @eagle1002us, yes, those are my twin DDs. I think they were 4 or 5 at the time. We usually go to Hawaii every March break and we took that pic in front of the H boutique. I had one from when they were 3 as well. The store renovated in 2019 and is now much bigger. We were there last year just before our Canadian border was shutting down due to the pandemic. We checked out the new H boutique quickly as we were in Honolulu only for 2 days then we went to the Big Island. When we came back to Honolulu again, the stores were closed. I usually get myself a H souvenir whenever we visit a country with a H boutique but wasn’t able to get anything last year. I don’t mind though since I got 2 H bags in 2019—one of which I’ve never carried. May be you and I need to set a date—you bring out your Kelly and I’ll bring out my Constance.



Good idea!   I'd wear two shoulder-bag kellys, both from 2019, the lime one and also a big gold one --and never carried.  So one was a Constance?   That's a pretty bag.   Can you post pix of your two bags?


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> I have gotten some necklace extenders from Lord & Taylor (RIP) for $10 a pop way back when.  They are a small chain of, oh, I don't know, 2.5 inches with small lobster clasps on each end to lengthen the necklace in the back.  I made a few on my own with my beading tools.  I would think extenders are available somewhere, maybe even at a jeweler, a craft store like Michael's (I guessing), a bead store. or somewhere on the web.
> It is a cute necklace, it would be nice to wear it.


That’s a great idea! Thanks, @eagle1002us. I’m sure I can find it on Amazon or Etsy. I have a few necklaces like that where the length is neither here nor there. I have one silver Tiffany necklace (my only one) that I ended up having Tiffany added a few inches but it costed $50 when the necklace was only $350. Could have used the $10 extender instead! Oh well.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Good idea!   I'd wear two shoulder-bag kellys, both from 2019, the lime one and also a big gold one --and never carried.  So one was a Constance?   That's a pretty bag.   Can you post pix of your two bags?


@eagle1002us, what sizes are your lime and gold Kellys? The 2 bags I got in 2019 were the red B30 that I posted a pic a few weeks ago and a fuchsia Constance 24. Here’s a pic I took in Hawaii when I first got her. I have the color name somewhere; there are a few fuchsia shades that H makes and I always mixed up which one this is called. I’ll go look at the box later for the name or it’ll bug me. I didn’t even remember that she has gold HW until I looked at the pics. She’s been sitting in the box all this time. Too bad there’s nowhere I carry her to with the lockdown in place. May be when the weather warms up again, I’ll carry her when I go for a walk at lunchtime. It’s pretty much just around the block in my running shoes (I’m trying to get in some exercise since I’m usually a couch potato). Unlike jewelry, I can’t just tote her around the house. Lol.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Very Nice!   Do you remember the price?   I have a pair of Mexican silver fish earrings which I had converted to pierced from screw-backs.   I used to have a nice silver fish necklace, also Mexican, that  fastened in the center front., head connecting to tail.   And had scales.   And looked nice for many years.  Now, the effect is too much of a choker, I look better in sautoirs.


They’re $14,995 on eBay. Ouch!


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> That’s a great idea! Thanks, @eagle1002us. I’m sure I can find it on Amazon or Etsy. I have a few necklaces like that where the length is neither here nor there. I have one silver Tiffany necklace (my only one) that I ended up having Tiffany added a few inches but it costed $50 when the necklace was only $350. Could have used the $10 extender instead! Oh well.


I'm sure I've done the same thing with some necklaces that were too tight in the past, that is, I didn't wear some b/c I wasn't aware of necklace extenders.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> @eagle1002us, what sizes are your lime and gold Kellys? The 2 bags I got in 2019 were the red B30 that I posted a pic a few weeks ago and a fuchsia Constance 24. Here’s a pic I took in Hawaii when I first got her. I have the color name somewhere; there are a few fuchsia shades that H makes and I always mixed up which one this is called. I’ll go look at the box later for the name or it’ll bug me. I didn’t even remember that she has gold HW until I looked at the pics. She’s been sitting in the box all this time. Too bad there’s nowhere I carry her to with the lockdown in place. May be when the weather warms up again, I’ll carry her when I go for a walk at lunchtime. It’s pretty much just around the block in my running shoes (I’m trying to get in some exercise since I’m usually a couch potato). Unlike jewelry, I can’t just tote her around the house. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 5077412


Gorgeous!  Gorgeous!  Gorgeous!


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> They’re $14,995 on eBay. Ouch!


Some sellers are really getting aggressive these days.   I was browsing ebay necklaces and such and this one seller was charging 6 figures for his necklaces which were not made of rare rubies and emeralds.  Then I look at his feedback and his was just as much nickel-and-dime business as the next guy.  No big sales much less big big big sales.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Gorgeous!  Gorgeous!  Gorgeous!


Thanks very much, @eagle1002us!


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Some sellers are really getting aggressive these days.   I was browsing ebay necklaces and such and this one seller was charging 6 figures for his necklaces which were not made of rare rubies and emeralds.  Then I look at his feedback and his was just as much nickel-and-dime business as the next guy.  No big sales much less big big big sales.


@eagle1002us, I’m not surprised. I’ve been browsing vintage gemstone jewelry pieces made by Tiffany, Cartier, etc. and saw how much some sellers are charging especially when the items are not in a good condition (chipped, etc.) or not a unique/coveted design. By browsing online, I get a general sense of the average market price of items of the same design so either some sellers don’t think the shoppers are doing their homework or they just don’t care. It’s buyer beware, I supposed.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> @eagle1002us, I’m not surprised. I’ve been browsing vintage gemstone jewelry pieces made by Tiffany, Cartier, etc. and saw how much some sellers are charging especially when the items are not in a good condition (chipped, etc.) or not a unique/coveted design. By browsing online, I get a general sense of the average market price of items of the same design so either some sellers don’t think the shoppers are doing their homework or they just don’t care. It’s buyer beware, I supposed.



As I've said, I've been interested in the history of jewelry -- mainly Victorian, Arts and Crafts (1930s), Retro (40s), 1950s, 1960s and 1970s -- co I can recognize difference styles and see how the style hallmarks carry over or are reinterpreted in newer styles. "Married" pieces are looked down on by the experts (like the people on Antiques Roadshow).   One such expert used to say, "Condition, condition, condition).  It is not a good idea to buy jewelry that is missing parts or needs repair.  If you love it and want to bring it up to condition so you can wear it, that's one thing.   The problem with repairs is that they may not blend sufficiently with the color or style of the original piece, i.e., Brits use 15 and 9 kt gold,  the Victorian so-called gold substitute called  "pinchbeck" doesn't match real gold.  Prior repairs may have been done on the cheap with lead which has a lower melt point than silver.  However, lead is corrosive and shows up as a dark stain (against silver or gold).    The lead should be removed by a jeweler.  

At so-called "antique" shows, I've bought a costume jewelry piece that had lead solder in it, same with some silver jewelry.  It cost about $70 to get the lead out.  If I knew a piece had lead I can't see myself buying it.  It's better to wait for a piece in better condition to come along.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> @eagle1002us, I’m not surprised. I’ve been browsing vintage gemstone jewelry pieces made by Tiffany, Cartier, etc. and saw how much some sellers are charging especially when the items are not in a good condition (chipped, etc.) or not a unique/coveted design. By browsing online, I get a general sense of the average market price of items of the same design so either some sellers don’t think the shoppers are doing their homework or they just don’t care. It’s buyer beware, I supposed.


Absolutely.  But, buying flawed stuff can be a teachable moment.   I now more or less know what a repair with lead solder looks like.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Absolutely.  But, buying flawed stuff can be a teachable moment.   I now more or less know what a repair with lead solder looks like.


Good to know about lead solder and pinchbeck. I wouldn’t want to wear anything with lead in it either! One time, my now retired colleague was telling me that when she was in preschool, the teachers would give kids asbestos to use like play dough. Ack! My office building, when I used to go in the office, is a historical building and still has some asbestos and lead pipes. We’re told not to use the water from the kitchen faucet to make tea/coffee (hand washing is okay) and to use the watercooler provided instead. It’s a wonder my DDs have normal 10 fingers and 10 toes. 

All I’m looking for is a thin band with either sapphires or rubies. I don’t usually buy gemstones especially online. I think gemstones are one of those things you need to see in person to see if you like the color. Since I was just looking for something simple, I figured it may be easier if I look for vintage bands from Tiffany, etc. They would have used genuine and untreated gemstones of good quality. There are many unscrupulous sellers out there that I can’t be sure if I’m getting a genuine article. Too bad I don’t see H making that kind of jewelry. I did browse around therealreal last night to see what interesting H silver jewelry they have but nothing exciting. 

@eagle1002us, are you shopping for any particular vintage jewelry right now?


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Good to know about lead solder and pinchbeck. I wouldn’t want to wear anything with lead in it either! One time, my now retired colleague was telling me that when she was in preschool, the teachers would give kids asbestos to use like play dough. Ack! My office building, when I used to go in the office, is a historical building and still has some asbestos and lead pipes. We’re told not to use the water from the kitchen faucet to make tea/coffee (hand washing is okay) and to use the watercooler provided instead. It’s a wonder my DDs have normal 10 fingers and 10 toes.
> 
> All I’m looking for is a thin band with either sapphires or rubies. I don’t usually buy gemstones especially online. I think gemstones are one of those things you need to see in person to see if you like the color. Since I was just looking for something simple, I figured it may be easier if I look for vintage bands from Tiffany, etc. They would have used genuine and untreated gemstones of good quality. There are many unscrupulous sellers out there that I can’t be sure if I’m getting a genuine article. Too bad I don’t see H making that kind of jewelry. I did browse around therealreal last night to see what interesting H silver jewelry they have but nothing exciting.
> 
> @eagle1002us, are you shopping for any particular vintage jewelry right now?


I used to collect 60's gold rings that were made to resemble sea anemones, coral polyps, and sea creatures, etc.  They didn't cost much at that time, they were considered scrap b/c this was the 80s where classical elegant jewelry was gaining ascendency.   I think I posted a picture of Andrew Grima's work.  He loved texturizing rings so they looked like icicles, or perhaps stalagmites.   Wish I could think of some more designs.  In contrast, Elizabeth Locke, Elizabeth Gage, Seiden Gang, Bulgari etc. were doing tranquil classical designs like intaglios set in bright yellow gold.  (Cigar band rings were around then, too).  These were beautiful rings.  


Here are some examples of Grima rings on Etsy
	

		
			
		

		
	







:


Courtesy 1st Dibs

Here is vintage Seiden Gang, Etsy




Here is vintage Elizabeth Locke



I want to point out the micro-mosaic on the left which is very very classical.  The Victorians went thru a classical phase emphasizing timelessness (transcending time) or stability, no change. 

 I can't quite make out the center charm.  The one on the right could be said to reference the Esthetic phase of art which was greatly influenced by Japonaiserie motifs and culture (a trend also influencing Van Gogh).  Grima's vision was nature, specifically natural forms, a totally different emphasis. 

Simply put, I didn't have the best examples of Grima-style natural effects.   And while I liked Victorian, it was hard to access beyond sentimental sterling silver lockets.   Sooo, the sterling lockets called out for more silver jewelry.   And there was Hermes.  I've been pretty consistent in liking their silver jewelry.
Still like it.  It's more wearable than exquisite gold jewelry.  Silver jewelry has a casual vibe I believe Elsa Peretti was expressing for Tiffany.  

Wow, this was a bit of a detailed essay.  Hope you like it, Fabfashion!  Elizabeth Locke piece courtesy of the The Definitive Collection.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> I used to collect 60's gold rings that were made to resemble sea anemones, coral polyps, and sea creatures, etc.  They didn't cost much at that time, they were considered scrap b/c this was the 80s where classical elegant jewelry was gaining ascendency.   I think I posted a picture of Andrew Grima's work.  He loved texturizing rings so they looked like icicles, or perhaps stalagmites.   Wish I could think of some more designs.  In contrast, Elizabeth Locke, Elizabeth Gage, Seiden Gang, Bulgari etc. were doing tranquil classical designs like intaglios set in bright yellow gold.  (Cigar band rings were around then, too).  These were beautiful rings.
> View attachment 5078510
> 
> Here are some examples of Grima rings on Etsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078512
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078515
> 
> :
> View attachment 5078534
> 
> Courtesy 1st Dibs
> 
> Here is vintage Seiden Gang, Etsy
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078547
> 
> Here is vintage Elizabeth Locke
> 
> View attachment 5078557
> 
> I want to point out the micro-mosaic on the left which is very very classical.  The Victorians went thru a classical phase emphasizing timelessness (transcending time) or stability, no change.
> 
> I can't quite make out the center charm.  The one on the right could be said to reference the Esthetic phase of art which was greatly influenced by Japonaiserie motifs and culture (a trend also influencing Van Gogh).  Grima's vision was nature, specifically natural forms, a totally different emphasis.
> 
> Simply put, I didn't have the best examples of Grima-style natural effects.   And while I liked Victorian, it was hard to access beyond sentimental sterling silver lockets.   Sooo, the sterling lockets called out for more silver jewelry.   And there was Hermes.  I've been pretty consistent in liking their silver jewelry.
> Still like it.  It's more wearable than exquisite gold jewelry.  Silver jewelry has a casual vibe I believe Elsa Peretti was expressing for Tiffany.
> 
> Wow, this was a bit of a detailed essay.  Hope you like it, Fabfashion!  Elizabeth Locke piece courtesy of the The Definitive Collection.


Wow, these are amazing pieces, @eagle1002us! I love the information. Thanks for sharing! The Grima’s dioptase ring you’ve shown is the second dioptase ring I saw in the last 24 hours. I’ve never seen a dioptase before and had to look it up. It’s so vibrant. I supposed I’m drawn to it because of the vibrant green color and had originally mistaken it for emerald. The Grima’s designs are so unique and modern. Hard to believe it’s been 60 years. The amethyst ring design is just spectacular. Reminded me of golden icicles.




The Seidan Gang and Elizabeth Locke pieces are very classic and timeless. Personally I prefer Grima designs for that avant-garde esthetics and a one of a kind unique look. 

Once I find myself a gemstone band, I’m going to turn my attention to Hermes silver. Not the current collection but I’d like to see if I can find some unique vintage pieces.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> @eagle1002us, I’m not surprised. I’ve been browsing vintage gemstone jewelry pieces made by Tiffany, Cartier, etc. and saw how much some sellers are charging especially when the items are not in a good condition (chipped, etc.) or not a unique/coveted design. By browsing online, I get a general sense of the average market price of items of the same design so either some sellers don’t think the shoppers are doing their homework or they just don’t care. It’s buyer beware, I supposed.


1stDibs is a good place to browse.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Wow, these are amazing pieces, @eagle1002us! I love the information. Thanks for sharing! The Grima’s dioptase ring you’ve shown is the second dioptase ring I saw in the last 24 hours. I’ve never seen a dioptase before and had to look it up. It’s so vibrant. I supposed I’m drawn to it because of the vibrant green color and had originally mistaken it for emerald. The Grima’s designs are so unique and modern. Hard to believe it’s been 60 years. The amethyst ring design is just spectacular. Reminded me of golden icicles.
> 
> View attachment 5078811
> 
> 
> The Seidan Gang and Elizabeth Locke pieces are very classic and timeless. Personally I prefer Grima designs for that avant-garde esthetics and a one of a kind unique look.
> 
> Once I find myself a gemstone band, I’m going to turn my attention to Hermes silver. Not the current collection but I’d like to see if I can find some unique vintage pieces.


A big book on Grima's jewelry has been published recently.   Amazon has it, it's like $65 if I recall correctly.  I will be getting it just not yet as I've got a bit of a stack of stuff to read. 

I have various notebooks with pictures of Hermes stuff, mostly scarves and jewelry ads, there is a good sized section on Grima stuff and examples of 60's and 70's jewelry (not really anything on 80's or 90's stuff unless it's Hermes).   It is sad that magazines have disappeared for the most part.  But now I get pictures from the web which eat up colored printer ink like crazy.   

I don't have any jewelry that is influenced by classical imagery, like those I showed you.  But I like Victorian jewelry which I used to see at antique shows (no more).    IMO Grima's jewelry is highly imaginative.  When I was in London a gazillion years ago I asked at an antique dealer where I could see his stuff (exhibited or for sale).   He sent me to Hatten Gardens which seemed to be closed when we got there.  So, complete waste of time.  I suspect people were storing their 60's jewelry waiting for styles to change.  Now I suppose Victorian stuff is being either melted or stored, there's not much demand that I'm aware of.  Jewelry's pretty cyclical.  And what I learned from my experiences is that taste changes -- my taste.  

I hadn't realized that ring you liked was dioptase.   Emeralds come in crystals, too.


----------



## eagle1002us

This photo, which I have shown before, now has a caption in fb:   " To see this hug is to confirm that in the animal kingdom mothers adore their babies."   Happy Mother's Day, tpfers!


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> This photo, which I have shown before, now has a caption in fb:   " To see this hug is to confirm that in the animal kingdom mothers adore their babies."   Happy Mother's Day, tpfers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079357


Aww…that’s the best hug ever. They look so content.


----------



## Fabfashion

Look what I found when I googled hippo jewelry. From Roberto Coin.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Lunch buddy today at the Barnes Foundation in Philadelphia


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Aww…that’s the best hug ever. They look so content.


Absolutely, Fabfashion!  The tight bond between koala mothers and their joeys was one of the first things that attracted me to them.    Plus, as I've probably said before, their emotional expressions can resemble humans'.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Look what I found when I googled hippo jewelry. From Roberto Coin.
> 
> View attachment 5079394


That's a very nice hippo ring. It looks a bit familiar.  Possibly I looked at it when it first came out, altho I think the price would have been out of reach or I couldn't find enough occasions to wear it.   I have a couple, one in silver that looks demented (this one I do wear now and then) and a gold enameled ring with little tusks.  That I've never worn, I'm afraid the I would damage it.  And I have a Swatch watch with hippos on it that look wacky and fun.   I enjoy wearing the watch.   Ebay had the Swatch hippo watch that I bought yeqrs ago.  

I'm seeing a pattern here between the crazy-looking fish necklace and this stuff.    














Henrietta Hippo ring.  Picture from Etsy.


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> Lunch buddy today at the Barnes Foundation in Philadelphia


Madame Bijoux, is the Barnes Foundation the museum place with a gazillion pictures ?  I've been there eons ago.  

Lovely little friend in your picture.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

eagle1002us said:


> Madame Bijoux, is the Barnes Foundation the museum place with a gazillion pictures ?  I've been there eons ago.
> 
> Lovely little friend in your picture.


That's the one.  It moved to downtown Philadelphia in 2012.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> That's the one.  It moved to downtown Philadelphia in 2012.


I’ve never been to Philadelphia but the Barnes Exhibit came to Toronto in 1994 so my DH and I got a chance to see many wonderful artwork. My favorite was Amedeo Modigliani’s Reclining Nude. Still left quite an impression on me. 

Do you have a favourite there, @Madam Bijoux ?


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> That's a very nice hippo ring. It looks a bit familiar.  Possibly I looked at it when it first came out, altho I think the price would have been out of reach or I couldn't find enough occasions to wear it.   I have a couple, one in silver that looks demented (this one I do wear now and then) and a gold enameled ring with little tusks.  That I've never worn, I'm afraid the I would damage it.  And I have a Swatch watch with hippos on it that look wacky and fun.   I enjoy wearing the watch.   Ebay had the Swatch hippo watch that I bought yeqrs ago.
> 
> I'm seeing a pattern here between the crazy-looking fish necklace and this stuff.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henrietta Hippo ring.  Picture from Etsy.
> View attachment 5080010


I like your Hippo collection, @eagle1002us! It’s fun and whimsical. The ring looks very interesting. I bet when you wear it, people wonder what it is unless they can see the face of it. You have such interesting and unique collection—and a depth of knowledge.


----------



## Fabfashion

I found this gold and diamond Tiffany hippo brooch circa 1991 from Pinterest. Don’t think it looks as cute as the diamond koala.






@eagle1002us, any word on Joey? Wonder how the little guy is doing.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> I’ve never been to Philadelphia but the Barnes Exhibit came to Toronto in 1994 so my DH and I got a chance to see many wonderful artwork. My favorite was Amedeo Modigliani’s Reclining Nude. Still left quite an impression on me.
> 
> Do you have a favourite there, @Madam Bijoux ?


Hi Fabfashion,
I have two favorites at the Barnes:
Le Linge by Edoard Manet 
Madame Monet embroidering by Claude Monet


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I found this gold and diamond Tiffany hippo brooch circa 1991 from Pinterest. Don’t think it looks as cute as the diamond koala.
> 
> View attachment 5080232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @eagle1002us, any word on Joey? Wonder how the little guy is doing.


I'm surprised by Tiffany.  This is not IMO a good rendition of a hippo.  This "hippo" lacks the big muzzle I guess you call it of an adult or maturing hippo. 

Here's a hippo brooch by Henry Dunay that I like.   It's funny and a little intimidating at the same time.  So, I'd probably never get it aside from how much it costs -- unless I turned like 90 and no longer cared what anyone thought.  (90 is a few years off, fortunately, so I don't have to make that decision now).   But it is an excellent spirited hippo clearly exhibiting the bullying tendency of a large hippo (no one argues with big hippos).


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion, which joey were you referring to?   Sometimes there's updates by rescue ops like 1300koalaz.


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi Fabfashion,
> I have two favorites at the Barnes:
> Le Linge by Edoard Manet
> Madame Monet embroidering by Claude Monet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080346
> View attachment 5080347


Madame Bijoux, a week or so ago I created a Pinterest board on window scenes thru the seasons.  The bottom pix certainly qualifies for that plus it has a pretty lady as a subject, so it fits.  When I get a chance I'll include it.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion, that Tiffany hippo pin seems to depict a hippo who looks bewildered or puzzled.  It's probably wondering where it's muzzle went to.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I like your Hippo collection, @eagle1002us! It’s fun and whimsical. The ring looks very interesting. I bet when you wear it, people wonder what it is unless they can see the face of it. You have such interesting and unique collection—and a depth of knowledge.


It's a hobby.  I belong to a group called ASJRA, the Association for the study of Jewelry and Related Arts.  Been a member for quite a while.  It's a good group, has a couple of conferences or events per year, sends out frequent newsletters and a magazine.  

Thanks for your comments Fabfashion.  You have an eye, too, so your comments matter that much more to me.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi Fabfashion,
> I have two favorites at the Barnes:
> Le Linge by Edoard Manet
> Madame Monet embroidering by Claude Monet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080346
> View attachment 5080347


These are exquisite, madam! I love the details on Madame Monet’s dress and the focused and peaceful look on her face. The Le Linge makes me feel like I’m right there observing. The little girl is just perfect. There are so many little details in the painting. Can’t wait until we can travel again and explore museums and sites. I think some museums are offering online exhibits, I need to check them out.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Fabfashion, which joey were you referring to?   Sometimes there's updates by rescue ops like 1300koalaz.


The one that was clutching the teddy bear. He stole my heart.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> The one that was clutching the teddy bear. He stole my heart.


I loved that one, too.   I don't know the koala's name.  Sometimes pictures repeat on fb and I might be able to find out then.  But I'll keep my eye posted.  

Meanwhile, every place is convenient for koalas to take a nap.




And, special for *@Gnuj* (since it's a lot of koalas):








This young female koala "Ash" was rescued late this afternoon by one of our volunteers.  Ash was found wandering disorientated in the middle of a large development site on the northern end of the Gold Coast which has only recently been cleared. This would have been Ash's home range since she became independent from her mother.  There is now nothing left for her to return to.  This is a sight that saddens us deeply as not only has Ash lost her home but thousands of other animals including birds, reptiles, kangaroos, wallabies, bandicoots, bats and echidnas also called the area "home".  Many of those animals would have no doubt have lost their life during this mass clearing exercise. Ash is being cared for overnight by one of our koala carers and will then be admitted to the Currumbin Wildlife Sanctuary's wildlife hospital for a full health assessment. She is currently enjoying a large bucket of fresh eucalypt leaf which she is quickly devouring.
33
1 Comment

Like



Comment


Share


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Bird watching today at the PhilAdelphia Zoo


----------



## eagle1002us

I got this print from an Irish museum (forget who).  I really like this print.  It's by William Orphen, I believe it's called "Window at London Street."


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> Bird watching today at the PhilAdelphia Zoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080798
> View attachment 5080799
> View attachment 5080801
> View attachment 5080802
> View attachment 5080803
> View attachment 5080804


WOWZA!   Great display, Madame Bijoux!


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> I loved that one, too.   I don't know the koala's name.  Sometimes pictures repeat on fb and I might be able to find out then.  But I'll keep my eye posted.
> 
> Meanwhile, every place is convenient for koalas to take a nap.
> View attachment 5080769
> 
> 
> 
> And, special for *@Gnuj* (since it's a lot of koalas):
> View attachment 5080773
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This young female koala "Ash" was rescued late this afternoon by one of our volunteers.  Ash was found wandering disorientated in the middle of a large development site on the northern end of the Gold Coast which has only recently been cleared. This would have been Ash's home range since she became independent from her mother.  There is now nothing left for her to return to.  This is a sight that saddens us deeply as not only has Ash lost her home but thousands of other animals including birds, reptiles, kangaroos, wallabies, bandicoots, bats and echidnas also called the area "home".  Many of those animals would have no doubt have lost their life during this mass clearing exercise. Ash is being cared for overnight by one of our koala carers and will then be admitted to the Currumbin Wildlife Sanctuary's wildlife hospital for a full health assessment. She is currently enjoying a large bucket of fresh eucalypt leaf which she is quickly devouring.
> 33
> 1 Comment
> 
> Like
> 
> 
> 
> Comment
> 
> 
> Share


Doesn’t the Australian government and developers work together before clearing areas inhabited by wildlife? In Canada, especially in our province, the government goes the extra miles to protect species at risk (SAR). Not sure which animals in Australia are considered at risk. About 8 years ago, there was this land that Home Depot wanted to build on but it has butternut trees which are considered SAR so construction couldn’t start for years.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Bird watching today at the PhilAdelphia Zoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080798
> View attachment 5080799
> View attachment 5080801
> View attachment 5080802
> View attachment 5080803
> View attachment 5080804


So vibrant. There were a couple of red cardinals in my backyard a few days ago. They didn’t stay long enough for me to take any pics.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Doesn’t the Australian government and developers work together before clearing areas inhabited by wildlife? In Canada, especially in our province, the government goes the extra miles to protect species at risk (SAR). Not sure which animals in Australia are considered at risk. About 8 years ago, there was this land that Home Depot wanted to build on but it has butternut trees which are considered SAR so construction couldn’t start for years.


Land clearing which removes koalas' food trees is considered habitat loss.  Koalas are likely to be extinct by 2050 if present trends continue.  Habitat loss means that koalas, like Ash, have to find a new area to settle in which may be bordered by roads, industrial development, housing and dogs running loose (they attack koalas), etc.   It's not clear that koalas have been given protections like being listed as endangered rather than "at risk."   I think it's safe to say more -- much more IMO -- could be done to ensure their future.  Even though koalas are the chief reason people come to Australia, and tourism is big business, some pols dismiss koalas, referring to them as "tree rats."  And for sure Australia (like our western states) will get more bushfires.   Koalas are not fast enough to run from the flames (kangaroos are faster) and their instinct is to climb higher in the trees.  That won't do.   The "Black Summer" bushfires of 2019 had a devastating effect on koala populations.  Well, when they're gone, they're gone.  And that's a horrible thought b/c these animals are like nothing else in the world, they are so unique, so precious.   

I appreciate hearing what Canada is doing to preserve species at risk.  It's heartening.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

eagle1002us said:


> WOWZA!   Great display, Madame Bijoux!





Fabfashion said:


> So vibrant. There were a couple of red cardinals in my backyard a few days ago. They didn’t stay long enough for me to take any pics.
> Thanks, Eagle1002us and Fabfashion


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Look what I found when I googled hippo jewelry. From Roberto Coin.
> 
> View attachment 5079394


Roberto Coin got the mouth right.   Hippos smack their jaws when showing deference to a bigger opponent -- likely another hippo wanting territory.   It's actually a pretty accurate hippo. This is the first one I've seen as jewelry that shows the wide mouth.   Hippos can pretty much swallow half a human as I understand from watching tv.


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> Bird watching today at the PhilAdelphia Zoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080798
> View attachment 5080799
> View attachment 5080801
> View attachment 5080802
> View attachment 5080803
> View attachment 5080804


This is amazing to see some many colorful birds in one location.   I saw a cardinal outside my window 20 years ago.  Used to see pigeons, too, altho the cardinal was really special.  Now, I rarely see any birds.  Their disappearance  is attributed to bug spray, among other reasons.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Roberto Coin got the mouth right.   Hippos smack their jaws when showing deference to a bigger opponent -- likely another hippo wanting territory.   It's actually a pretty accurate hippo. This is the first one I've seen as jewelry that shows the wide mouth.   Hippos can pretty much swallow half a human as I understand from watching tv.


Oh…that sounds pretty gruesome. I googled up hippos and came across some scary and unsettling news about how some bull hippos would hurt/kill baby hippos because they’re very territorial. I wonder if the Tiffany hippo brooch is supposed to depict a baby hippo since they don’t seem to have a big jaw yet?


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Land clearing which removes koalas' food trees is considered habitat loss.  Koalas are likely to be extinct by 2050 if present trends continue.  Habitat loss means that koalas, like Ash, have to find a new area to settle in which may be bordered by roads, industrial development, housing and dogs running loose (they attack koalas), etc.   It's not clear that koalas have been given protections like being listed as endangered rather than "at risk."   I think it's safe to say more -- much more IMO -- could be done to ensure their future.  Even though koalas are the chief reason people come to Australia, and tourism is big business, some pols dismiss koalas, referring to them as "tree rats."  And for sure Australia (like our western states) will get more bushfires.   Koalas are not fast enough to run from the flames (kangaroos are faster) and their instinct is to climb higher in the trees.  That won't do.   The "Black Summer" bushfires of 2019 had a devastating effect on koala populations.  Well, when they're gone, they're gone.  And that's a horrible thought b/c these animals are like nothing else in the world, they are so unique, so precious.
> 
> I appreciate hearing what Canada is doing to preserve species at risk.  It's heartening.


That 2019 fire was so devastating. Our government sent a number of firefighters to help out. We get a lot of forest fires in the north of our province but our animals run pretty fast. Poor koalas—they’re really not made to outrun modern development or fires. May be a sanctuary can be created? I saw a documentary about how India has Project Rhino to protect the one-horn rhinoceros from extinction.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Oops!  I almost forgot about this fine fellow.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Oops!  I almost forgot about this fine fellow.
> View attachment 5081798
> View attachment 5081799
> View attachment 5081803



Wow! That’s spectacular. Thanks for sharing, @Madam Bijoux.


----------



## Fabfashion

Does anyone know which H scarf has a peacock in it? I have Mythiques Phoenix which I love.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Fabfashion said:


> Does anyone know which H scarf has a peacock in it? I have Mythiques Phoenix which I love.


Brise de Charme has a peacock fan, and Ciels Byzantine has a peacock jacquard.I think there are peacocks on Fantaisies Indiennes


----------



## Fabfashion

Cookiefiend said:


> Brise de Charme has a peacock fan, and Ciels Byzantine has a peacock jacquard.I think there are peacocks on Fantaisies Indiennes


I’ll check them out. Thanks very much, @Cookiefiend!


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Oh…that sounds pretty gruesome. I googled up hippos and came across some scary and unsettling news about how some bull hippos would hurt/kill baby hippos because they’re very territorial. I wonder if the Tiffany hippo brooch is supposed to depict a baby hippo since they don’t seem to have a big jaw yet?



Killing the offspring of a mother frees up the mother to mate with the animal who knocked off her baby.  I don't know if I'd call it a form of natural selection, but male koalas will knock the joey off it's mothers' back.  Joey gets disoriented but if it's lucky animal rescue will scoop it up, give them great leaf, a massage (koalas love massages), a little bed with a blanket so the joey is tucked in properly, etc.  The joey will have lost its mother but it's my understanding that older joeys are put in with others of the same age and they play, hang out, it's companionship.  Koalas do make friends with other young koalas.

Sometimes a underdeveloped joey (one that cannot survive out of the pouch b/c it's organs are not fully developed) falls out of mum's pouch while the male is insisting on the female's attention.  Sometimes a female koala from the rescue organization will appropriate the joey and that saves its life.

I know what HS has a peacock but I'm blanking on the name for the time being.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cookiefiend said:


> Brise de Charme has a peacock fan, and Ciels Byzantine has a peacock jacquard.I think there are peacocks on Fantaisies Indiennes


Brise de Charme, that's the one I was thinking of but couldn;t remember the name..  Good work, Cookie!


----------



## scarf1

Fabfashion said:


> Does anyone know which H scarf has a peacock in it? I have Mythiques Phoenix which I love.


Jardin de Leila also has a peacock in one corner


----------



## Fabfashion

These designs are so pretty! Thanks, @Cookiefiend, @eagle1002us and @scarf1! I’ll have to keep an eye out for them. This made me remember that I have this CSGM with birds—not peacocks though. In my traumatized state from what I’ll now call the Pull Incidents, I completely stopped wearing all H scarves for fear of ruining them. Then the pandemic hit and I was home most days. So look what I found in my closet. This is the first time wearing it (around the house). Can you guess what it is?


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Killing the offspring of a mother frees up the mother to mate with the animal who knocked off her baby.  I don't know if I'd call it a form of natural selection, but male koalas will knock the joey off it's mothers' back.  Joey gets disoriented but if it's lucky animal rescue will scoop it up, give them great leaf, a massage (koalas love massages), a little bed with a blanket so the joey is tucked in properly, etc.  The joey will have lost its mother but it's my understanding that older joeys are put in with others of the same age and they play, hang out, it's companionship.  Koalas do make friends with other young koalas.
> 
> Sometimes a underdeveloped joey (one that cannot survive out of the pouch b/c it's organs are not fully developed) falls out of mum's pouch while the male is insisting on the female's attention.  Sometimes a female koala from the rescue organization will appropriate the joey and that saves its life.
> 
> I know what HS has a peacock but I'm blanking on the name for the time being.


Oh my! These poor Joeys. Not only can they not outrun the fires or lose their habitat due to human development but they also get bullied by grown male koalas or fall off their mum’s pouch. It’s a wonder they have not gone extinct before now. Thank goodness they are still around and there are kind caregivers and organizations to help. That’s so sweet that they can hang out with other koalas their age or have other female koalas to nurture them. Let’s hope they don’t dwindle in numbers like pandas. Do koalas eat anything else other than eucalyptus leaves?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Fabfashion said:


> These designs are so pretty! Thanks, @Cookiefiend, @eagle1002us and @scarf1! I’ll have to keep an eye out for them. This made me remember that I have this CSGM with birds—not peacocks though. In my traumatized state from what I’ll now call the Pull Incidents, I completely stopped wearing all H scarves for fear of ruining them. Then the pandemic hit and I was home most days. So look what I found in my closet. This is the first time wearing it (around the house). Can you guess what it is?
> 
> View attachment 5082862


Flamingo Party!


----------



## Fabfashion

Cookiefiend said:


> Flamingo Party!


Gold star to @Cookiefiend!   Today is so sunny and mild here, perfect weather for it.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Oh my! These poor Joeys. Not only can they not outrun the fires or lose their habitat due to human development but they also get bullied by grown male koalas or fall off their mum’s pouch. It’s a wonder they have not gone extinct before now. Thank goodness they are still around and there are kind caregivers and organizations to help. That’s so sweet that they can hang out with other koalas their age or have other female koalas to nurture them. Let’s hope they don’t dwindle in numbers like pandas. Do koalas eat anything else other than eucalyptus leaves?


Appreciate very much your empathic statements wrt koalas.    Koalas just eat eucalyptus leaves and on good years with sufficient rainfall, they can get most of their water from the tips of green leaves.  Research from the Univ. of Sydney -- if I recall correctly --found that koalas lap rainwater from the  irregular peeling bark and peeling of their home trees.  And pans of water attached to trees as a water delivery system are always appreciated during dry weather (nighttime videos show them slacking their thirst).  Pans of water on the ground may facilitate predators.

Eucalyptus is toxic, the leaf content is poisonous.  Koalas require prolonged rest (sleep) to have the energy to digest it.  Joeys get the gut bacteria that does this from their mothers.  Nobody else eats eucalyptus so koalas have no competition for food.   But eucalypt is not a high energy food product (like lettuce leaves for us, but we have salad dressings to compensate.  So koalas munch, sleep, much, sleep, thru the night (mostly). 

I didn't know that pandas have declined in numbers but it makes sense.   Seems like so many species are declining.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cookiefiend said:


> Flamingo Party!


Yeah, I figured it was that but I didn't get a chance to google it till after dinner.   FP is one of the prettiest HS Hermes ever made.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Oh…that sounds pretty gruesome. I googled up hippos and came across some scary and unsettling news about how some bull hippos would hurt/kill baby hippos because they’re very territorial. I wonder if the Tiffany hippo brooch is supposed to depict a baby hippo since they don’t seem to have a big jaw yet?


I forgot to say that hippos mothers were worshiped by the Egyptians b/c they were such good mothers (protective).  

I have a children's book called "Big Bully Hippo" where Big Bully tended to eat everyone's picnic lunch.
He was a little bit of a pig.  But he changed. And then everyone liked him.  The drawings are cute.

Sandra Boynton did a lot of hippo items, books and cards.   Among the books is a counting book, "Hippos go berserk" which is on ebay.  The drawings are really cute. 
"But not the Hippopotamus" is about a shy girl hippo (hiding behind a tree)."  And it ends with something like, "But yes!   Yes the hippopotamus!"


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Appreciate very much your empathic statements wrt koalas.    Koalas just eat eucalyptus leaves and on good years with sufficient rainfall, they can get most of their water from the tips of green leaves.  Research from the Univ. of Sydney -- if I recall correctly --found that koalas lap rainwater from the  irregular peeling bark and peeling of their home trees.  And pans of water attached to trees as a water delivery system are always appreciated during dry weather (nighttime videos show them slacking their thirst).  Pans of water on the ground may facilitate predators.
> 
> Eucalyptus is toxic, the leaf content is poisonous.  Koalas require prolonged rest (sleep) to have the energy to digest it.  Joeys get the gut bacteria that does this from their mothers.  Nobody else eats eucalyptus so koalas have no competition for food.   But eucalypt is not a high energy food product (like lettuce leaves for us, but we have salad dressings to compensate.  So koalas munch, sleep, much, sleep, thru the night (mostly).
> 
> I didn't know that pandas have declined in numbers but it makes sense.   Seems like so many species are declining.


Good to know about the toxic eucalyptus leaves. More for the koalas. I do like eucalyptus in Vicks vaporubs at lease when DDs were little and had a cold. 

It’d seem that pandas have a lot in common with koalas in terms of eating habits. Pandas eat bamboos and they just eat all day then sleep and then eat again. There are less than 2,500 pandas in the world, just under 1,900 in the wild. There was no urban planning which destroyed a lot of bamboo forests so panda numbers were dwindling. Efforts were made through breeding programs and panda exchange to visit zoos around the world. These twin babies were born here when the parents were visiting Toronto about 5 years ago. We signed up DDs for summer camp in 2015 and 2016 so they got to see the parent pandas and then babies when they arrived in 2016. They have moved to other cities since.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Good to know about the toxic eucalyptus leaves. More for the koalas. I do like eucalyptus in Vicks vaporubs at lease when DDs were little and had a cold.
> 
> It’d seem that pandas have a lot in common with koalas in terms of eating habits. Pandas eat bamboos and they just eat all day then sleep and then eat again. There are less than 2,500 pandas in the world, just under 1,900 in the wild. There was no urban planning which destroyed a lot of bamboo forests so panda numbers were dwindling. Efforts were made through breeding programs and panda exchange to visit zoos around the world. These twin babies were born here when the parents were visiting Toronto about 5 years ago. We signed up DDs for summer camp in 2015 and 2016 so they got to see the parent pandas and then babies when they arrived in 2016. They have moved to other cities since.
> 
> View attachment 5084067


I've only seen pandas from a distance.  Sometimes they're on tv when it's birthing time.  These guys here are cute.  Thanks for the picture, FF.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> That 2019 fire was so devastating. Our government sent a number of firefighters to help out. We get a lot of forest fires in the north of our province but our animals run pretty fast. Poor koalas—they’re really not made to outrun modern development or fires. May be a sanctuary can be created? I saw a documentary about how India has Project Rhino to protect the one-horn rhinoceros from extinction.


Some U.S. firefighters also went to Australia during the bushfires.  In fact, I think one US firefighter died during a plane accident.  I saw some footage of the fires and people reacting which was unbelievable.  Apparently the air got so hot everything would ignite at a certain point -- _everything.  _

I read that sanctuaries would be a way protect koalas. The implication of this statement is that most wild koalas would be curtains [but that's not a problem] because the sanctuaries would become koala "reserves." The word "sanctuary" is not defined. Are sanctuaries meant to a permanent refuge or places where rescued koalas get rehabilitated and released into the wild? It's not clear.

Now and then I see pictures of koalas looking out the windows at the trees from their perch inside rescue operation (which do rehabilitation and release). It's hard not to read longing into this. Are sanctuaries a neat little "fix" to avoid doing the hard work of examining trade-offs between conflicting parties like developers and animal advocates and figuring out how to compromise?

Some koalas -- like the 3 legged Triumph -- can't make it in the wild so he needs a refuge. He's thrilled hopping along using his bright red prothesis.  He doesn't know what he's missing.  But other koalas who miss their true home get antsy just like people who want to get the hell out of Dodge.  The rescue organizations know such koalas are well enough to be released.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Oh my! These poor Joeys. Not only can they not outrun the fires or lose their habitat due to human development but they also get bullied by grown male koalas or fall off their mum’s pouch. It’s a wonder they have not gone extinct before now. Thank goodness they are still around and there are kind caregivers and organizations to help. That’s so sweet that they can hang out with other koalas their age or have other female koalas to nurture them. Let’s hope they don’t dwindle in numbers like pandas. Do koalas eat anything else other than eucalyptus leaves?


Apparently koalas bite each other as a form of communication.  Triumph's carer said he bit her.  Young koalas tumble and bite b/c it's how males will eventually establish their own territory (with females!)

I know of a cute video where koalas get into a tussle and roll downhill onto the highway. It's like two teddies having a tussle.    It's not violent fighting.  The one who was weaker got up and ran away.   There's another video where there's a bit of a struggle for dominance between two koalas in a facility but it has a very satisfactory (happy) ending. And another one where a male koala chases a guy giving a talk on them -- presumably to impress the female in the next tree.   I will look for these.  There's a human element to these tussle, both mammals have similar reactions.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


>



Happy Sunday! That video was hilarious! Thanks for sharing, @eagle1002us. Seems climbing/clawing your way to the top is not limited to just humans. Lol. 

I’m currently watching Animalogic’s Koalas: Why stupidity is a survival strategy video that came up after I finished watching your link. Fascinating. 

@etoupebirkin, how’s your DD’s shawl coming along? Please share pic. I, for one, can’t wait to see the finished shawl. Such lovely colors.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Sunday! That video was hilarious! Thanks for sharing, @eagle1002us. Seems climbing/clawing your way to the top is not limited to just humans. Lol.
> 
> I’m currently watching Animalogic’s Koalas: Why stupidity is a survival strategy video that came up after I finished watching your link. Fascinating.
> 
> @etoupebirkin, how’s your DD’s shawl coming along? Please share pic. I, for one, can’t wait to see the finished shawl. Such lovely colors.


Still working on it....


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> Still working on it....


You have until the end of the month. No rush.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Sunday! That video was hilarious! Thanks for sharing, @eagle1002us. Seems climbing/clawing your way to the top is not limited to just humans. Lol.
> 
> I’m currently watching Animalogic’s Koalas: Why stupidity is a survival strategy video that came up after I finished watching your link. Fascinating.
> 
> @etoupebirkin, how’s your DD’s shawl coming along? Please share pic. I, for one, can’t wait to see the finished shawl. Such lovely colors.


So glad you liked the video Fabfashion!   I must have watched it 1,000 times, it's exactly about climbing your way to the top!  (and biting your opponent's butt when necessary).


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> You have until the end of the month. No rush.


*@etoupebirkin *get crackin' girl.  You heard the lady:  end of month.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> *@etoupebirkin *get crackin' girl.  You heard the lady:  end of month.


I only mentioned that since @etoupebirkin mentioned her DD will be moving then.  Although it’d make a very fine reason to visit and bring the newly finished shawl.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> So glad you liked the video Fabfashion!   I must have watched it 1,000 times, it's exactly about climbing your way to the top!  (and biting your opponent's butt when necessary).


Seems koalas are quite persistent little creatures. I remembered the video where the little female kept wanting this one tree and she kept getting chased away by the bigger male koala. She made the most heartbreaking sound. Persistence paid off and she became the big kahuna of that tree. Lol.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I only mentioned that since @etoupebirkin mentioned her DD will be moving then.  Although it’d make a very fine reason to visit and bring the newly finished shawl.


I was just giving EB grief.   But I'm quite confident she'll get it done on time.


----------



## Ms Stressa

eagle1002us said:


>




I know it was posted on Saturday, but the "Koala Aggression" video is perfect for Monday! 

I work in events, and now that the world is opening up, Mondays have gone from tumbleweeds and cobwebs to 20 calls per hour and every call marked urgent. I need a recording of the koala yelling for my voice mail!


----------



## eagle1002us

543b781b5d4705106af4d&oe=60C5B960


Ms Stressa said:


> I know it was posted on Saturday, but the "Koala Aggression" video is perfect for Monday!
> 
> I work in events, and now that the world is opening up, Mondays have gone from tumbleweeds and cobwebs to 20 calls per hour and every call marked urgent. I need a recording of the koala yelling for my voice mail!





Fabfashion said:


> Seems koalas are quite persistent little creatures. I remembered the video where the little female kept wanting this one tree and she kept getting chased away by the bigger male koala. She made the most heartbreaking sound. Persistence paid off and she became the big kahuna of that tree. Lol.


The little female koala had the most magnificent wail at the end of the tree fight.  I practice my wail every now and then but she is a diva compared with me.  Probably regularly getting thrown out of trees by a big fat male does the trick.  She's shaking the second time that happens.  That's a sign of koala rage.  (That's what a koala expert said.  I'm pretty sure the expert saw this video and was deeply impressed).   It's very satisfying to me that koalas have strong emotions that humans can identify with.

Fabfashion, when koalas want to scare someone off they make these horrible throaty calls that seem unbelievable coming from a living teddy bear.  I  have more videos coming.


----------



## eagle1002us

Ms Stressa said:


> I know it was posted on Saturday, but the "Koala Aggression" video is perfect for Monday!
> 
> I work in events, and now that the world is opening up, Mondays have gone from tumbleweeds and cobwebs to 20 calls per hour and every call marked urgent. I need a recording of the koala yelling for my voice mail!


So pleased you say that Ms Stressa.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Oh my! These poor Joeys. Not only can they not outrun the fires or lose their habitat due to human development but they also get bullied by grown male koalas or fall off their mum’s pouch. It’s a wonder they have not gone extinct before now. Thank goodness they are still around and there are kind caregivers and organizations to help. That’s so sweet that they can hang out with other koalas their age or have other female koalas to nurture them. Let’s hope they don’t dwindle in numbers like pandas. Do koalas eat anything else other than eucalyptus leaves?


I didn't get a chance to copy it but there was a nice little story on fb about a koala who lost his mum.  The shelter had a spare female and the two hit it off such that the writer said "he adores her."   I do believe that.  Joeys are pretty much worshipful and very engaged with their mums.


----------



## Fabfashion

Saw this while browsing through an online antique market. Reminded me of the kahuna koala who would not be pushed off that branch.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Saw this while browsing through an online antique market. Reminded me of the kahuna koala who would not be pushed off that branch.
> 
> View attachment 5086347


  I like this.  PM me where you found it.    It does resemble the Big Kahuna.     I love when the Bully scrunched up his shoulder to push Kahuna Koala off.    Even tho the Bully did not succeed in dislodging the Kahuna, he went over to another branch and bellowed, throwing his head back.  If there was a lady koala in the vicinity she undoubtedly would have been awestruck and ran right over.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> I like this.  PM me where you found it.    It does resemble the Big Kahuna.     I love when the Bully scrunched up his shoulder to push Kahuna Koala off.    Even tho the Bully did not succeed in dislodging the Kahuna, he went over to another branch and bellowed, throwing his head back.  If there was a lady koala in the vicinity she undoubtedly would have been awestruck and ran right over.



The loudest bully gets the girl. Sounds like a bad romcom. Lol. 

Sending you P on the Big Kahuna.


----------



## eagle1002us

Be sure to put the sound on.  Then you will learn a word in the koala language, I promise.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Be sure to put the sound on.  Then you will learn a word in the koala language, I promise.




I couldn’t tell if one is happy and wants to be friends, and the other one is telling the other joey to leave him alone?

I’m terrible at koala speak!


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I couldn’t tell if one is happy and wants to be friends, and the other one is telling the other joey to leave him alone?
> 
> I’m terrible at koala speak!


Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, I know what you mean!   It's not clear.  One person made up a story saying one was a wife who was nagging her husband.  But I love the floppy ears and ever-so-slightly disapproving expression of the one on the left who termpermentally seems to be seems to be female.  The females are likely to try to discourage the males who want to mate (that's news?).  I think the male is supposed to be like a romance novel (rono?) character who jumps the female despite her objections.  That shows the female what the male is made of.


----------



## eagle1002us

I think we've seen this little guy and his Teddy before but someone reposted it in fb and so reposting seemed to be a good idea generally.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> I think we've seen this little guy and his Teddy before but someone reposted it in fb and so reposting seemed to be a good idea generally.
> 
> View attachment 5089886


He seems so gentle with the teddy bear. Someone better have a spare one or he may get traumatized if it starts to fall apart.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> He seems so gentle with the teddy bear. Someone better have a spare one or he may get traumatized if it starts to fall apart.


I think the Teddy has to last 6 months or so.  Then he begins making friends with other koala joeys.


----------



## eagle1002us

In humans a "beer belly" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 may be a sign of a bit too much indulgence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, in koalas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a big round belly is the sign of a healthy koala.
Due to the complex digestive system , which enables koalas to eat toxic eucalypt leaf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, a healthy koala will have a very round 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 belly.
If we find a koala with a not so round belly, that can just be one indication that something is wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Clearly Harry is one very well fed koala  


P.S. from eagle:  Koalas have an unusually long digestive tract so all the eucalyptus toxins are removed.


----------



## eagle1002us

Sometimes koalas do try to clean up after themselves.


----------



## eagle1002us

The stunning Bonnie Blew
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, from Blewitt Springs, South Australia was rescued almost a week ago as she was sitting on the ground trying to drink from a sprinkler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The caring residents thought Bonnie was just a tame koala 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as she kept approaching them even when they were sitting around a fire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
A healthy wild koala will not approach human and will instead climb the nearest tree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when approached because that is where they feel safe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Bonnie Blew was a little thin and dehydrated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but her initial test 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have come back ok. She is still quite docile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which makes us a little concerned so will remain in care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with us for monitoring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
1515
2 Comments

Like



Comment


Share


----------



## eagle1002us

We might say Myrtle is "full of beans."


Sorry about duplicate picture.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5090773
> 
> 
> In humans a "beer belly"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> may be a sign of a bit too much indulgence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , in koalas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a big round belly is the sign of a healthy koala.
> Due to the complex digestive system , which enables koalas to eat toxic eucalypt leaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , a healthy koala will have a very round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> belly.
> If we find a koala with a not so round belly, that can just be one indication that something is wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Clearly Harry is one very well fed koala
> 
> 
> P.S. from eagle:  Koalas have an unusually long digestive tract so all the eucalyptus toxins are removed.


Now I can use this excuse for my belly—sign of a healthy digestive system. Lol.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5090987
> 
> The stunning Bonnie Blew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , from Blewitt Springs, South Australia was rescued almost a week ago as she was sitting on the ground trying to drink from a sprinkler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The caring residents thought Bonnie was just a tame koala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as she kept approaching them even when they were sitting around a fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> A healthy wild koala will not approach human and will instead climb the nearest tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when approached because that is where they feel safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Bonnie Blew was a little thin and dehydrated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but her initial test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have come back ok. She is still quite docile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which makes us a little concerned so will remain in care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with us for monitoring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 1515
> 2 Comments
> 
> Like
> 
> 
> 
> Comment
> 
> 
> Share


She has the prettiest face. If she’s in care at least she’ll be safe from bullies and wildfires, and have plenty to eat and drink.


----------



## eagle1002us

Happy Sunday from Myrtle! She was up early and full of energy and curiosity this morning. 

Happy Sunday from Myrtle! She was up early and full of energy and curiosity this morning. 


Happy Sunday from Myrtle! She was up early and full of energy and curiosity this morning.


Fabfashion said:


> Now I can use this excuse for my belly—sign of a healthy digestive system. Lol.


I think 


Fabfashion said:


> Now I can use this excuse for my belly—sign of a healthy digestive system. Lol.


You know, this could just be koala PR -- he has a big gut nevertheless, we can agree on that.  Next thing you know he'll be smokin' leaf instead of eating it.


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5090994
> 
> 
> 
> We might say Myrtle is "full of beans."
> 
> 
> Sorry about duplicate picture.
> 
> View attachment 5090986
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090997


This little girl looks so happy.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Happy Sunday from Myrtle! She was up early and full of energy and curiosity this morning.
> 
> Happy Sunday from Myrtle! She was up early and full of energy and curiosity this morning.
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday from Myrtle! She was up early and full of energy and curiosity this morning.
> 
> I think
> 
> You know, this could just be koala PR -- he has a big gut nevertheless, we can agree on that.  Next thing you know he'll be smokin' leaf instead of eating it.


No smoking bear. He can start wildfires.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> No smoking bear. He can start wildfires.


great line!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Very happy koala mum with her joey.   Or, a mischievous mum who looks like she just swallowed a canary who also happens to have a joey.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Very happy koala mum with her joey.   Or, a mischievous mum who looks like she just swallowed a canary who also happens to have a joey.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092113



That face is priceless. Cheers to all the moms everywhere.


----------



## Fabfashion

Look who came for an annual visit at our cottage this weekend. Mr. Hero (so named by our DDs). Sorry for the blurry pic. He took off so quickly, I barely had time to grab my phone.




I’m trying to remember a Hermes scarf design that I think has a crane(s), trees and an Asian flair. It came out about 5-6 years ago and was so popular.


----------



## HPCrossing

Hi Y'all, I am wondering if anyone knows the size increments of the Santorini. I am trying to decide if I need to size down by one or two sizes. So challenging without access to the store.Thank you!


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Look who came for an annual visit at our cottage this weekend. Mr. Hero (so named by our DDs). Sorry for the blurry pic. He took off so quickly, I barely had time to grab my phone.
> 
> View attachment 5092545
> 
> 
> I’m trying to remember a Hermes scarf design that I think has a crane(s), trees and an Asian flair. It came out about 5-6 years ago and was so popular.


Ex Libris en Kimono?


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Ex Libris en Kimono?


Oh that’s gorgeous! I think I got my silks mixed up in my head. For some reason, I was picturing the Sieste au Paradis in my head with trees and cranes. Lol. Turns out there are only trees and sea shells, no crane. I should have gotten the Ex Libris en Kimono when it first came out though. It’s so beautiful. I have a feeling I’ll be checking out more CSGMs come this fall. 

How are your sewing projects coming along, @eagle1002us? The other day I found 2 unfinished knitting projects from about 8 years ago that are still sitting hidden in the back of the closet when I was digging around looking for my summer flip flops. The heat wave just blew into town and it’s hot and muggy. I think we skipped spring altogether this year. As long as it doesn’t rain, I’m not complaining.


----------



## Fabfashion

HPCrossing said:


> Hi Y'all, I am wondering if anyone knows the size increments of the Santorini. I am trying to decide if I need to size down by one or two sizes. So challenging without access to the store.Thank you!


I wonder if you may want to check in the Oran sandals thread as they look like they’ll be similar in size? You can also try H customer service, they may be able to help.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Oh that’s gorgeous! I think I got my silks mixed up in my head. For some reason, I was picturing the Sieste au Paradis in my head with trees and cranes. Lol. Turns out there are only trees and sea shells, no crane. I should have gotten the Ex Libris en Kimono when it first came out though. It’s so beautiful. I have a feeling I’ll be checking out more CSGMs come this fall.
> 
> How are your sewing projects coming along, @eagle1002us? The other day I found 2 unfinished knitting projects from about 8 years ago that are still sitting hidden in the back of the closet when I was digging around looking for my summer flip flops. The heat wave just blew into town and it’s hot and muggy. I think we skipped spring altogether this year. As long as it doesn’t rain, I’m not complaining.


I bought my Ex Libris En Kimono on the 2ndary market.   I feel i got a pretty one.  People glommed on to that scarf -- and also Sieste au Paradis.   The colors were very intense on the latter and the partial (side only) borders of seashells were lovely.  I can't remember if those two HS came out the same year or so but that was an inspired time for H.

Glad you asked about the sewing projects.  I might have something to talk about in a bit.  

I want to say that this is National [Big] Nose Day but it's not.  But it should be.  Someone posted a map of Australia with the word "Sorry" written across it.  I think they also said it's National Sorry Day.  Someone said that's too political and the site is supposed to be about koalas.  

You can tell a male koala from a female b/c males have big noses.  See?  This is really impressive.  This nose enters a room before the rest of the koala does.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Look who came for an annual visit at our cottage this weekend. Mr. Hero (so named by our DDs). Sorry for the blurry pic. He took off so quickly, I barely had time to grab my phone.
> 
> View attachment 5092545
> 
> 
> I’m trying to remember a Hermes scarf design that I think has a crane(s), trees and an Asian flair. It came out about 5-6 years ago and was so popular.


I suddenly realized that this picture might be of two birds.  I could see the blackish one in front but behind it seemed to a shark with a very funny looking mouth made of two sofa cushions.  

Speaking of birds I think H has generally done good designs of birds over the decades.  Which they'd reissue or do some new ones.

I'm not really remodeling a closet.  What we did for one eons ago is get California Closets in and they moved the only bar up higher and then inserted another bar below.  The hanging room was optimal for separates on both bars and they did leave a space with just the high bar for dresses, etc.  I'm not sure this can be done on the other two closets but if it works in at least other I'll be OK for a while.  

I heard of someone who had a storage pod on their front lawn.  Have you ever used a storage facility?  A friend of ours did.  Do you know anyone who used those two storage options (not sure what a pod is in terms of storage)?    Another person we knew got a second apartment in the same building he lived in so he'd have room for off-season clothes and a flophouse for his son.


----------



## HPCrossing

Fabfashion said:


> I wonder if you may want to check in the Oran sandals thread as they look like they’ll be similar in size? You can also try H customer service, they may be able to help.


Thank you! I have the orans in a 38 and they fit very well. The santorini is very big in the 38. I will give customer service a try. Appreciate it very much.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> I bought my Ex Libris En Kimono on the 2ndary market.   I feel i got a pretty one.  People glommed on to that scarf -- and also Sieste au Paradis.   The colors were very intense on the latter and the partial (side only) borders of seashells were lovely.  I can't remember if those two HS came out the same year or so but that was an inspired time for H.
> 
> Glad you asked about the sewing projects.  I might have something to talk about in a bit.
> 
> I want to say that this is National [Big] Nose Day but it's not.  But it should be.  Someone posted a map of Australia with the word "Sorry" written across it.  I think they also said it's National Sorry Day.  Someone said that's too political and the site is supposed to be about koalas.
> 
> You can tell a male koala from a female b/c males have big noses.  See?  This is really impressive.  This nose enters a room before the rest of the koala does.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093573


I wonder what the big nose is supposed to do—help sniff out the best eucalyptus tree? 

Can’t wait to hear about your sewing projects, @eagle1002us. Are you doing more red? And, could you please share pic of your Ex Libris En Kimono. I agree that that was an inspired period of creativity. I’m liking this cw and may start looking for it for fall:


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> I suddenly realized that this picture might be of two birds.  I could see the blackish one in front but behind it seemed to a shark with a very funny looking mouth made of two sofa cushions.
> 
> Speaking of birds I think H has generally done good designs of birds over the decades.  Which they'd reissue or do some new ones.
> 
> I'm not really remodeling a closet.  What we did for one eons ago is get California Closets in and they moved the only bar up higher and then inserted another bar below.  The hanging room was optimal for separates on both bars and they did leave a space with just the high bar for dresses, etc.  I'm not sure this can be done on the other two closets but if it works in at least other I'll be OK for a while.
> 
> I heard of someone who had a storage pod on their front lawn.  Have you ever used a storage facility?  A friend of ours did.  Do you know anyone who used those two storage options (not sure what a pod is in terms of storage)?    Another person we knew got a second apartment in the same building he lived in so he'd have room for off-season clothes and a flophouse for his son.


Oh, that’s an innovative idea to use a storage pod. I’m not sure about it being out on the front lawn though. That’s funny about how the person you know got a second apartment. One has to do what one has to do. I think the root issue is that I need clothes for all the different seasons here in Canada and same for shoes—at least that’s my excuse and I’m sticking it. Lol. No external storage yet and I tried to donate one item when I buy a new item. Doesn’t always work 1:1 but I read this tip a long time ago when we used to live in a condo and space was a premium.


----------



## Le Lion

Sorry, wrong thread!
Greetings


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I wonder what the big nose is supposed to do—help sniff out the best eucalyptus tree?
> 
> Can’t wait to hear about your sewing projects, @eagle1002us. Are you doing more red? And, could you please share pic of your Ex Libris En Kimono. I agree that that was an inspired period of creativity. I’m liking this cw and may start looking for it for fall:
> View attachment 5093722


This Ex Libris En Kimono is marvelous.  Are you thinking of getting this one?  My 90 is probably draped over the neckline of one of the pink things stuffed into my closet.  If I come across it fairly easily I'll take a pix.  Mind you I haven't wore the darn thing since I got it and the 10,000 other HS I got during the shutdown are similarly unworn.    This last month I bought maybe one or maybe that was a Ferragamo.  I'm kinda relieved that maybe I'm slowing down on getting stuff.  I think a lot of the stuff I did get during the shut-down was anxiety-induced, trying to make myself believe that things would eventually go back to normal. 

Did you or do you ever watch Project Runway?  (when it's on since it's pretty seasonal).   The young designers working on a design contest usually had a rolling rack in their usually tiny-looking abodes.  A rolling rack is easier to pull stuff from than a bin, particularly if the storage bins are stacked.   

My ELenK was a bright clear pink and the major color accent besides that was a greeny-aqua. 

Somebody on tpf wore brown one with blue accents.  It was pretty.  The picture I took of it inspired me (I don't know where the pix is but it'll turn up).


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Oh, that’s an innovative idea to use a storage pod. I’m not sure about it being out on the front lawn though. That’s funny about how the person you know got a second apartment. One has to do what one has to do. I think the root issue is that I need clothes for all the different seasons here in Canada and same for shoes—at least that’s my excuse and I’m sticking it. Lol. No external storage yet and I tried to donate one item when I buy a new item. Doesn’t always work 1:1 but I read this tip a long time ago when we used to live in a condo and space was a premium.


That's us.  The friend with the storage space had A HOUSE! and his kid away at college.  And they still need more space?  

The guy who rented an apartment for his son to drop by now and then, well, that's a couple who are both lawyers.  But I never understood why they didn't go for a condo (or two).


----------



## eagle1002us

Sweet Dreams, Little Buddy. (He seems to be in an armchair).  (That's wild).


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Funny story.  The person who posted this in fb said she put it in wrong even tho she had glasses.  Oh, I think it's just great, it's a whole new perspective on koalas.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Oh, that’s an innovative idea to use a storage pod. I’m not sure about it being out on the front lawn though. That’s funny about how the person you know got a second apartment. One has to do what one has to do. I think the root issue is that I need clothes for all the different seasons here in Canada and same for shoes—at least that’s my excuse and I’m sticking it. Lol. No external storage yet and I tried to donate one item when I buy a new item. Doesn’t always work 1:1 but I read this tip a long time ago when we used to live in a condo and space was a premium.


I read the same book I think where the author advised if you bought one tie (not Hermes ) you should discard another tie (not Hermes).  Yeah, like ties take up a TON of space.  

I believe you about the 4 seasons.  I lived in Michigan for a while and that was the same deal.


----------



## eagle1002us

I love the way her ears stick up.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion, I think this is my Ex Libris en Kimono.   It's for sale on ebay at a high price.  I paid much less but it was by no means a bargain price.  Of course I haven't worn it yet.  That and others I have not worn is cutting back my interest in any further collectible H scarves for the moment.  (Which is a relief).


----------



## Fabfashion

Le Lion said:


> Sorry, wrong thread!
> Greetings


You’re welcome to pop by for a chat any time.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> This Ex Libris En Kimono is marvelous.  Are you thinking of getting this one?  My 90 is probably draped over the neckline of one of the pink things stuffed into my closet.  If I come across it fairly easily I'll take a pix.  Mind you I haven't wore the darn thing since I got it and the 10,000 other HS I got during the shutdown are similarly unworn.    This last month I bought maybe one or maybe that was a Ferragamo.  I'm kinda relieved that maybe I'm slowing down on getting stuff.  I think a lot of the stuff I did get during the shut-down was anxiety-induced, trying to make myself believe that things would eventually go back to normal.
> 
> Did you or do you ever watch Project Runway?  (when it's on since it's pretty seasonal).   The young designers working on a design contest usually had a rolling rack in their usually tiny-looking abodes.  A rolling rack is easier to pull stuff from than a bin, particularly if the storage bins are stacked.
> 
> My ELenK was a bright clear pink and the major color accent besides that was a greeny-aqua.
> 
> Somebody on tpf wore brown one with blue accents.  It was pretty.  The picture I took of it inspired me (I don't know where the pix is but it'll turn up).



Happy Saturday! Working from home has its advantages but sometimes I‘d wake up and wonder what day it is.  Today is one of those.

I love turquoise. That one sure is my favourite but I also love the fuchsia one I saw when I looked up ELenK the other day. With previously issued scarves, it’ll be like looking for a needle in a haystack to find something in the right colorway, in the right condition and price. The turquoise one is selling at $1K more than a new scarf! I can think of a few things I can get with $1K. I haven’t been checking out the reseller market for scarf. Don’t know if I should start for fear of finding other beautiful scarves when I have a handful both in silk and CSGMs that I haven’t worn yet. I need to go through my stash to see what I have and shop my closet. It sounds like our lock down will be ending in a couple of weeks and businesses will be re-opening at partial capacity so I may have places to wear my scarves and jewelry to. 

I did buy quite a bit of clothes and some footwear since the pandemic started. Mostly because I kept getting all kinds of sale notifications! At the beginning it was mostly clothes I could wear to the office (business casual) but then we kept getting locked down and I’ve been working from home for over year now so I switched to buying more casual clothes that still work for Zoom calls. At least when we finally go back to the office I’ll have new clothes to wear. Lol. I rarely ever bought anything from Coach, mostly small leather goods as gifts, but I got a shearling coat at a steal back in Jan/Feb. Sadly, for now, most items still have a tag on. 

I still have yet to look up the name of the color of my Constance. We’re at the cottage this weekend so will have to remember to look it up at some point. It’s nagging at me. Have you carried your Kelly yet, @eagle1002us?

I do have a rolling rack in my bedroom. I hung clothes I bought that I haven’t worn yet so I won’t forget to wear them.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Sweet Dreams, Little Buddy. (He seems to be in an armchair).  (That's wild).
> 
> View attachment 5094295


He looks so cute and rather like a stuffie.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> I read the same book I think where the author advised if you bought one tie (not Hermes ) you should discard another tie (not Hermes).  Yeah, like ties take up a TON of space.
> 
> I believe you about the 4 seasons.  I lived in Michigan for a while and that was the same deal.


Definitely not Hermes. Lol. 

Not only the 4 seasons but the casual, work, vacation, semi-formal and formal wear (haven’t needed formal wear for years now). I also used to go on cruises so used to have cruise wear as well. Funny how I don’t wear the same clothes I’d wear in the tropics during the summer here. 

My DH and I used to drive to Michigan every once in a while for a weekend shopping years ago. It’s only about 3 hours to the border. There’s an area called Auburn Hill and we’d go to the Sommerset Mall which has Saks, NM, Tiffany, etc. and then we’d swing by the outlet mall at Great Lake Crossing–it’s not as good as a Simon outlet but still fun.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Fabfashion, I think this is my Ex Libris en Kimono.   It's for sale on ebay at a high price.  I paid much less but it was by no means a bargain price.  Of course I haven't worn it yet.  That and others I have not worn is cutting back my interest in any further collectible H scarves for the moment.  (Which is a relief).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095942


I love the colorway! So pretty and perfect for this time of year. Please model it and share pic. You and I need to shop our closet more, even just to share pics here.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I love the colorway! So pretty and perfect for this time of year. Please model it and share pic. You and I need to shop our closet more, even just to share pics here.



It's a dreary day here for the Memorial Day weekend but rain now just means the place will be poppin' with flowers shortly.  

Do show me, Fabfashion, scarves you have, the greats and the maybe's.  I had consigned a bunch of them last year to TRR, something like 20 or somewhat more.   That resulted in in getting getting some $$ back monthly for a while, which was nice.  I am not looking to consign any more b/c I have a lot that's unworn b/c of the lockdown.  However, I was pleased with the returns and process.  It's a lot easier than selling them on ebay.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> It's a dreary day here for the Memorial Day weekend but rain now just means the place will be poppin' with flowers shortly.
> 
> Do show me, Fabfashion, scarves you have, the greats and the maybe's.  I had consigned a bunch of them last year to TRR, something like 20 or somewhat more.   That resulted in in getting getting some $$ back monthly for a while, which was nice.  I am not looking to consign any more b/c I have a lot that's unworn b/c of the lockdown.  However, I was pleased with the returns and process.  It's a lot easier than selling them on ebay.


Happy Monday! 

Funny story about popping flowers. There’s this patch of short plants besides our cottage and for years I wasn’t sure if they’re regular plants or weed. They were there before we bought the place. Even when my DH mowed some of them down, they’d come back. Anyways, my friend and her husband popped by the other day. He’s a horticulturist so I asked him what they were and he told me they’re Lilly of the valley. Oh! They were blooming and were fragrant (not that I noticed it before as they were at the side of the house). So luckily I didn’t spray round up and got rid of it. 




I haven’t look through my H silk scarves in a few years. I stored them in their box unlike my CSGMs which I hung on the small towel bar. I should hang some of the scarf up like art work. I’ve seen how some tPFers used magnets and a big piece of glass/plexiglass to secure a scarf and hang on the wall. While I love colorful scarves, my favorite turns out to be the Mythiques Phoenix silk scarf in vert anthracite, vanille and aubergine cw. I kept waiting for the same cw in CSGM, just never happened (unless I missed it?). 

I have a few scarves that I liked the design but the cw didn’t like me back. They’re still unworn. I’ll have to go dig them out and show you. Wow, @eagle1002us, you consigned 20 some scarves. Good for you! Wish we have a marketplace where tPFers can post their pre-loved items. The jewelry forum I’m on has that and they’re some really pretty items that get posted both antique and modern pieces. I’m such a hoarder on all things H though so that’s why I have no space left. I have charms and such that I just bought and never used them. I’m so glad I ended up with 2 daughters so my excuse was that they can have my stuff when they’re older. Not my B, K or C until I’m gone though. Lol.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I love the colorway! So pretty and perfect for this time of year. Please model it and share pic. You and I need to shop our closet more, even just to share pics here.


Yes, I agree.    I did a pile of mod pix a while back.  I will send you the link sometime today.  I go in spurts.  Have to figure out how to stash things so I can find them so I'm not up for a new mod session right now.

It's Sunday.  I thought it was Saturday.  This does happen to me quite a bit.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5097815


I am for the moment somewhat into giraffes.  Ferragamo has a nice giraffe print purse.  I do not need any purses.  I never go anywhere.  Besides, I would only feel comfortable with a giraffe purse if I wore a tan safari outfit with a toque, canteen, fly netting, and a nice map.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Saturday! Working from home has its advantages but sometimes I‘d wake up and wonder what day it is.  Today is one of those.
> 
> I love turquoise. That one sure is my favourite but I also love the fuchsia one I saw when I looked up ELenK the other day. With previously issued scarves, it’ll be like looking for a needle in a haystack to find something in the right colorway, in the right condition and price. The turquoise one is selling at $1K more than a new scarf! I can think of a few things I can get with $1K. I haven’t been checking out the reseller market for scarf. Don’t know if I should start for fear of finding other beautiful scarves when I have a handful both in silk and CSGMs that I haven’t worn yet. I need to go through my stash to see what I have and shop my closet. It sounds like our lock down will be ending in a couple of weeks and businesses will be re-opening at partial capacity so I may have places to wear my scarves and jewelry to.
> 
> I did buy quite a bit of clothes and some footwear since the pandemic started. Mostly because I kept getting all kinds of sale notifications! At the beginning it was mostly clothes I could wear to the office (business casual) but then we kept getting locked down and I’ve been working from home for over year now so I switched to buying more casual clothes that still work for Zoom calls. At least when we finally go back to the office I’ll have new clothes to wear. Lol. I rarely ever bought anything from Coach, mostly small leather goods as gifts, but I got a shearling coat at a steal back in Jan/Feb. Sadly, for now, most items still have a tag on.
> 
> I still have yet to look up the name of the color of my Constance. We’re at the cottage this weekend so will have to remember to look it up at some point. It’s nagging at me. Have you carried your Kelly yet, @eagle1002us?
> 
> I do have a rolling rack in my bedroom. I hung clothes I bought that I haven’t worn yet so I won’t forget to wear them.


Do consider posting mod pictures of your scarves.    About your shearling coat, I have gotten some Coach bags over the years for casual stuff and I do think their bags are very good quality at a reasonable price.  So I imagine your coat will be well done too.  Coach does honor their heritage, I'm thinking of Bonnie Cashin bags and clothing.  She set a design standard.

I haven't carried either of my two bags each purchased in 2019. That's ok.  It's so confusing to decide what to do.  Every time I hear the vaccine safeguards people some "source" brings up the possibility of variants being more contagious.


----------



## eagle1002us

What a beautiful little joey.  I have read somewhere that koalas like soft places to sit.  Imagine balancing yourself on a skinny branch all day.   Well, at least they have claws that help them grip the tree.

PILLOWS FOR KOALAS, PEOPLE!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Courtesy Elle magazine (Fr.)


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> Funny story about popping flowers. There’s this patch of short plants besides our cottage and for years I wasn’t sure if they’re regular plants or weed. They were there before we bought the place. Even when my DH mowed some of them down, they’d come back. Anyways, my friend and her husband popped by the other day. He’s a horticulturist so I asked him what they were and he told me they’re Lilly of the valley. Oh! They were blooming and were fragrant (not that I noticed it before as they were at the side of the house). So luckily I didn’t spray round up and got rid of it.
> 
> View attachment 5097674
> 
> 
> I haven’t look through my H silk scarves in a few years. I stored them in their box unlike my CSGMs which I hung on the small towel bar. I should hang some of the scarf up like art work. I’ve seen how some tPFers used magnets and a big piece of glass/plexiglass to secure a scarf and hang on the wall. While I love colorful scarves, my favorite turns out to be the Mythiques Phoenix silk scarf in vert anthracite, vanille and aubergine cw. I kept waiting for the same cw in CSGM, just never happened (unless I missed it?).
> 
> I have a few scarves that I liked the design but the cw didn’t like me back. They’re still unworn. I’ll have to go dig them out and show you. Wow, @eagle1002us, you consigned 20 some scarves. Good for you! Wish we have a marketplace where tPFers can post their pre-loved items. The jewelry forum I’m on has that and they’re some really pretty items that get posted both antique and modern pieces. I’m such a hoarder on all things H though so that’s why I have no space left. I have charms and such that I just bought and never used them. I’m so glad I ended up with 2 daughters so my excuse was that they can have my stuff when they’re older. Not my B, K or C until I’m gone though. Lol.


Fab, can you send me the link to this jewelry forum?

Spring flowers like lilies of the valley and of course crocus pop up even when snow is slowly melting away.  I loved seeing those  Around here in early spring there are jonquils (or daffodils, can't remember which).


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Do consider posting mod pictures of your scarves.    About your shearling coat, I have gotten some Coach bags over the years for casual stuff and I do think their bags are very good quality at a reasonable price.  So I imagine your coat will be well done too.  Coach does honor their heritage, I'm thinking of Bonnie Cashin bags and clothing.  She set a design standard.
> 
> I haven't carried either of my two bags each purchased in 2019. That's ok.  It's so confusing to decide what to do.  Every time I hear the vaccine safeguards people some "source" brings up the possibility of variants being more contagious.


@eagle1002us, please remind me which other bag did you acquire in 2019 besides the sublime Miss Lime Kelly?

Found a pic of my Coach shearling coat. Only wore it once to the mall when we reopened briefly back in February. A miscalculation on my part as I was boiling hot when walking around with it indoors. Precovid times, I usually went for a walk during my office lunch hour and this coat would have been perfect. I’m saving it for when we go back to the office. Need to figure out which of my CSGM would look good with it or may be I should pair it with a silk scarf instead as this coat is warm enough as it is.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Fab, can you send me the link to this jewelry forum?
> 
> Spring flowers like lilies of the valley and of course crocus pop up even when snow is slowly melting away.  I loved seeing those  Around here in early spring there are jonquils (or daffodils, can't remember which).



I’ll message you on the forum.

Saw this vintage brooch with hand carved nephite leaves and rock crystal flower heads accented with a diamond on Rubylane. I always thought Lillies of the Valley are about the same size as tulips because I’ve only seen them in photos/rendition. I didn’t realize they’re tiny.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I’ll message you on the forum.
> 
> Saw this vintage brooch with hand carved nephite leaves and rock crystal flower heads accented with a diamond on Rubylane. I always thought Lillies of the Valley are about the same size as tulips because I’ve only seen them in photos/rendition. I didn’t realize they’re tiny.
> 
> View attachment 5100571


They are tiny.  They have a lovely scent, as you know.  And they don't last very long outdoors, I think they're gone by April.  I knew Dior adopted lilies of the valley as a signature of his couture house, just  as Chanel used the camellia.  








						Flowers of Fashion: Dior's Lily-of-the-Valley | TN2 Magazine
					

Native to the cool temperatures of the Northern Hemisphere, the bell-shaped, porcelain petals of the lily-of-the-valley have become an emblem of the House of Dior. Known as muguet in French, the flower has been accredited as a symbol of good …




					www.tn2magazine.ie
				




Where we are now there used to be violets in the planters leading up to the entrance.  I loved those tiny purple flowers.  Well, one of the building residents said our building didn't look as nice as some others on the block.  So, out went the violets and the roses.  I don't go to these meetings so I couldn't save the violets.  But I think I would have lost out anyhow.  When some people want something they speak up and drown everyone else out, unfortunately.


Fabfashion said:


> I’ll message you on the forum.
> 
> Saw this vintage brooch with hand carved nephite leaves and rock crystal flower heads accented with a diamond on Rubylane. I always thought Lillies of the Valley are about the same size as tulips because I’ve only seen them in photos/rendition. I didn’t realize they’re tiny.
> 
> View attachment 5100571


The brooch is done very well.  Where's the diamond?   I see numerous crystals showing in the flower cups but not the diamond.  Diamond or not, this is a very nice brooch.  I wonder if brooches will ever come back?  I kinda doubt it -- everything is so casual --but I guess that means nice prices for collectors.  I've taken to wearing rather large silk flowers -- one at a time! ---there might be a mod picture of that.


----------



## eagle1002us

Sorry for the duplicate post.
[QUOTE
="eagle1002us, post: 34569722, member: 57954"]
They are tiny.  They have a lovely scent, as you know.  And they don't last very long outdoors, I think they're gone by April.  I knew Dior adopted lilies of the valley as a signature of his couture house, just  as Chanel used the camellia.








						Flowers of Fashion: Dior's Lily-of-the-Valley | TN2 Magazine
					

Native to the cool temperatures of the Northern Hemisphere, the bell-shaped, porcelain petals of the lily-of-the-valley have become an emblem of the House of Dior. Known as muguet in French, the flower has been accredited as a symbol of good …




					www.tn2magazine.ie
				




Where we are now there used to be violets in the planters leading up to the entrance.  I loved those tiny purple flowers.  Well, one of the building residents said our building didn't look as nice as some others on the block.  So, out went the violets and the roses.  I don't go to these meetings so I couldn't save the violets.  But I think I would have lost out anyhow.  When some people want something they speak up and drown everyone else out, unfortunately.

The brooch is done very well.  Where's the diamond?   I see numerous crystals showing in the flower cups but not the diamond.  Diamond or not, this is a very nice brooch.  I wonder if brooches will ever come back?  I kinda doubt it -- everything is so casual --but I guess that means nice prices for collectors.  I've taken to wearing rather large silk flowers -- one at a time! ---there might be a mod picture of that.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## eagle1002us

.






It is with heavy heart that we bring you some sad news about Baxter.
Baxter came to us after being alone on the ground after a cold night. He was crying for his Mummy, who was no where to be seen.
The team at #1300KOALAZ immediately took to searching for Little Baxters Mum whilst  he was in the best of care with Wildlife Nurse SA (Kerry).
Baxter had Pneumonia and was commenced on treatment right away. He was made comfortable with pain relief and several medications.
Despite  every effort being made to save little Baxter, he unexpectedly passed away in  his sleep, tucked up in his pouch hugging his beloved teddy bear.
Having a joey die is heart wrenching and we are confident that Baxter was offered ever chance of survival under Kerry's care.
Please light a candle or hug a teddy bear in memory of little Baxter.



Courtesy 1300 Koalaz


Laundry baskets were made for ferrying koalas.
La
	

		
			
		

		
	



4.2K4.2K
555 Comments
180 Shares

Like



Comment


Share


.




Comment


Share


----------



## Perja

Did everyone see that video of a girl shoving a mama bear off her garden wall?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at the PhilAdelphia Flower Show
View attachment 5101198
View attachment 5101198
View attachment 5101198


----------



## Madam Bijoux

sorry:  Don’t know why there are multiples of the same pic.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

More from the flower show:


----------



## eagle1002us

Perja said:


> Did everyone see that video of a girl shoving a mama bear off her garden wall?


Missed it.


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> sorry:  Don’t know why there are multiples of the same pic.


I've been getting that, too.


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today at the PhilAdelphia Flower Show
> View attachment 5101198
> View attachment 5101198
> View attachment 5101198
> View attachment 5101199
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101200
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101201
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101202
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101203
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101204


Beautiful roses!   Best I've ever seen.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Perja

eagle1002us said:


> Missed it.




Mama bear defending her cubs from the dogs, and the girl defending her dogs.


----------



## eagle1002us

Perja said:


> Did everyone see that video of a girl shoving a mama bear off her garden wall?


Wow.   That was a crazy scene.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> They are tiny.  They have a lovely scent, as you know.  And they don't last very long outdoors, I think they're gone by April.  I knew Dior adopted lilies of the valley as a signature of his couture house, just  as Chanel used the camellia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flowers of Fashion: Dior's Lily-of-the-Valley | TN2 Magazine
> 
> 
> Native to the cool temperatures of the Northern Hemisphere, the bell-shaped, porcelain petals of the lily-of-the-valley have become an emblem of the House of Dior. Known as muguet in French, the flower has been accredited as a symbol of good …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tn2magazine.ie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where we are now there used to be violets in the planters leading up to the entrance.  I loved those tiny purple flowers.  Well, one of the building residents said our building didn't look as nice as some others on the block.  So, out went the violets and the roses.  I don't go to these meetings so I couldn't save the violets.  But I think I would have lost out anyhow.  When some people want something they speak up and drown everyone else out, unfortunately.
> 
> The brooch is done very well.  Where's the diamond?   I see numerous crystals showing in the flower cups but not the diamond.  Diamond or not, this is a very nice brooch.  I wonder if brooches will ever come back?  I kinda doubt it -- everything is so casual --but I guess that means nice prices for collectors.  I've taken to wearing rather large silk flowers -- one at a time! ---there might be a mod picture of that.


@eagle1002us, I think there’s a diamond inside each lilac crystal flower cup. It’s made in Vienna in 1950s.The sale is pending so someone truly appreciates it and I guess brooches are not completely out of fashion. I have 2 brooches from my mom, they’re not antique and are from the 80s. I never wear them for fear of losing them. 

What flowers are in the planters at your building now? I don’t have much of a green thumb and didn’t want to plant annual flowers every year so I planted roses. I figured roses bloom consistently during our summer and they come back every year for most part. Alas, once DDs started walking around about 9 years ago, I had my DH removed them for fear the girls would grab the thorny branches. Now I have some perennials that don’t require any work but they’re not fragrant and not as pretty as roses. 



Perja said:


> Mama bear defending her cubs from the dogs, and the girl defending her dogs.



This video came up in our feed at the office last week. I worked with a scientific program that deals with educating people living in areas with black bear population about bear safety. They were saying how this was very dangerous especially when it involved a defensive mama bears. Bears encountering a barking dog usually run away but it can also trigger a defensive mechanism and give chase. Luckily this has a happy ending. We had an unfortunate event early last year that didn’t end well.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> @eagle1002us, I think there’s a diamond inside each lilac crystal flower cup. It’s made in Vienna in 1950s.The sale is pending so someone truly appreciates it and I guess brooches are not completely out of fashion. I have 2 brooches from my mom, they’re not antique and are from the 80s. I never wear them for fear of losing them.
> 
> What flowers are in the planters at your building now? I don’t have much of a green thumb and didn’t want to plant annual flowers every year so I planted roses. I figured roses bloom consistently during our summer and they come back every year for most part. Alas, once DDs started walking around about 9 years ago, I had my DH removed them for fear the girls would grab the thorny branches. Now I have some perennials that don’t require any work but they’re not fragrant and not as pretty as roses.
> 
> 
> This video came up in our feed at the office last week. I worked with a scientific program that deals with educating people living in areas with black bear population about bear safety. They were saying how this was very dangerous especially when it involved a defensive mama bears. Bears encountering a barking dog usually run away but it can also trigger a defensive mechanism and give chase. Luckily this has a happy ending. We had an unfortunate event early last year that didn’t end well.


WRT the Dior pin, I thought the diamonds were crystals.  Well, if something flys out of the store, it's probably really nice.  I myself have been searching for a fig pin, that is, a pin that has leaves and a couple of figs on it.   I missed one on ebay and another on RL.  Fig leaves, anyone can get, but the pins are HTF.  There's a D&G fig necklace on ebay but the guy doesn't take returns plus the several he had were $300 or $500 or $800.   And nobody's left feedback from purchasing one.  That's a lot for costume jewelry.  

I bought a pretty remnant of a fig print, well, it kinda has figs but it's a multi-color silk jacquard so it's hard to see what they are.  Could be nuts.  Finally sewed it up (don't ask, this has been the week from hell) and it turned out well.  I don't need a fig necklace, nobody needs a fig necklace.  There's a Joseff of Hollywood, a mid-century costume jewelry firm, that made a bronzey-colored pin that was a possibility but I missed it.  I could use a rhinestone pin perhaps, but  have not given up my fig question.   The pin has to be in deep colors or blend with deep colors.   The bead store died due to Covid so that messes me up.  

The bear I will look into a bit later.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> WRT the Dior pin, I thought the diamonds were crystals.  Well, if something flys out of the store, it's probably really nice.  I myself have been searching for a fig pin, that is, a pin that has leaves and a couple of figs on it.   I missed one on ebay and another on RL.  Fig leaves, anyone can get, but the pins are HTF.  There's a D&G fig necklace on ebay but the guy doesn't take returns plus the several he had were $300 or $500 or $800.   And nobody's left feedback from purchasing one.  That's a lot for costume jewelry.
> 
> I bought a pretty remnant of a fig print, well, it kinda has figs but it's a multi-color silk jacquard so it's hard to see what they are.  Could be nuts.  Finally sewed it up (don't ask, this has been the week from hell) and it turned out well.  I don't need a fig necklace, nobody needs a fig necklace.  There's a Joseff of Hollywood, a mid-century costume jewelry firm, that made a bronzey-colored pin that was a possibility but I missed it.  I could use a rhinestone pin perhaps, but  have not given up my fig question.   The pin has to be in deep colors or blend with deep colors.   The bead store died due to Covid so that messes me up.
> 
> The bear I will look into a bit later.


@eagle1002us, could you post a pic of the fig pin. I’ve been searching high and low for an Art Deco diamond Tiffany band which took me to all kinds of websites. If I come across something similar to what you’re looking for, I can let you know.

What are you sewing with a fig print?

@etoupebirkin, has your DD moved and started her new job? How is she enjoying it?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Fabfashion said:


> @eagle1002us, could you post a pic of the fig pin. I’ve been searching high and low for an Art Deco diamond Tiffany band which took me to all kinds of websites. If I come across something similar to what you’re looking for, I can let you know.
> 
> What are you sewing with a fig print?
> 
> @etoupebirkin, has your DD moved and started her new job? How is she enjoying it?



DD is moved. We drove 2,500 miles in total across ten states, visited DS too. Most of the drive was caravan-ing in two cars. The first leg was 9 hours, the second was 11 hours and the last done over two days was 16 hours. On the day we moved DD in, I walked 22K steps. Needless to say, it was exhausting. The key to the success was car snacks. Lots of them, along with cans of flavored seltzer water. Favorites were carrot sticks, blueberries, fig newtons, twizzlers. I bought meat sticks, gold fish crackers, Milano cookies — all my favorites. So we did not stop for meals on the road, just gassing up and potty breaks.

Glad it’s over with. I do not want to a long car trip for a while.

DD starts work next week.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> DD is moved. We drove 2,500 miles in total across ten states, visited DS too. Most of the drive was caravan-ing in two cars. The first leg was 9 hours, the second was 11 hours and the last done over two days was 16 hours. On the day we moved DD in, I walked 22K steps. Needless to say, it was exhausting. The key to the success was car snacks. Lots of them, along with cans of flavored seltzer water. Favorites were carrot sticks, blueberries, fig newtons, twizzlers. I bought meat sticks, gold fish crackers, Milano cookies — all my favorites. So we did not stop for meals on the road, just gassing up and potty breaks.
> 
> Glad it’s over with. I do not want to a long car trip for a while.
> 
> DD starts work next week.


@etoupebirkin, I hope you at least had good weather during your trip. I think the longest DH and I ever drove was about 500 miles from Toronto to NYC. DDs were about 2 1/2 years then so we stopped mid-way overnight. Lots of snacks is definitely a must. For some reason I feel road trip snacks have zero calories. Lol. Yours had a nice balance of healthy and snacky. Mine would have been Kit Kat, Milano cookies (my fave too), Sour Peach, Gummy bears, chips and anything else you might see during Halloween trick ’o treat. Hope your DD has settled in. She must be excited to start. 

When you have a chance, please post pic of your knitted shawl (assuming your DD has it now?). What a lovely gift.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today’s fun at the Philadelphia flower show:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Once again, apologies for all the duplicates.


----------



## eagle1002us

@Fabfashion The shape of these figs is what I'm after, a 3-D effect, not any of the flat fig embroidered patches  on etsy that belong on bo-ho clothing.  The nice fig pin that I wanted to show you has disappeared from the ebay site, it sold in Dec. before I even knew it existed.   A bronzey color metal color would blend in with the deep colors of the garment.   

Figs are tapered more than pears. I hope this picture works:

View attachment 5104912


*@etoupebirkin*  Your DD should be right at home in Minnieapple:  I heard it was going to be 90 degrees there.   Jeez, just like home! 

 I spent one summer in Michigan between semesters it was really pleasant.  But that was a while back.  The other summer I interned in DC which was hot and extremely rainy.   Later on, when I visited Minneapolis during the summer for work it was quite pleasant.

I have always thought that we should migrate to Canada b/c the weather would be pretty much perfect there (somewhat warmer, with seasons, due to climate change.  It should be pleasant, just like Michigan of a few decades ago.   Anybody's thoughts on how Canada's weather is changing due to climate change?


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> Once again, apologies for all the duplicates.


Such beautiful pictures, the flowers are incredible.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> @Fabfashion The shape of these figs is what I'm after, a 3-D effect, not any of the flat fig embroidered patches  on etsy that belong on bo-ho clothing.  The nice fig pin that I wanted to show you has disappeared from the ebay site, it sold in Dec. before I even knew it existed.   A bronzey color metal color would blend in with the deep colors of the garment.
> 
> Figs are tapered more than pears. I hope this picture works:
> 
> View attachment 5104912
> 
> 
> *@etoupebirkin*  Your DD should be right at home in Minnieapple:  I heard it was going to be 90 degrees there.   Jeez, just like home!
> 
> I spent one summer in Michigan between semesters it was really pleasant.  But that was a while back.  The other summer I interned in DC which was hot and extremely rainy.   Later on, when I visited Minneapolis during the summer for work it was quite pleasant.
> 
> I have always thought that we should migrate to Canada b/c the weather would be pretty much perfect there (somewhat warmer, with seasons, due to climate change.  It should be pleasant, just like Michigan of a few decades ago.   Anybody's thoughts on how Canada's weather is changing due to climate change?



We’ve been having strange weather the past number of years here in our province. Milder winter (hooray!) but hot/cold summer. Two weekends ago it was rather cool in the low 70s then last weekend was hot and humid and the weather was in the 80s. We’re getting small tornadoes in remote areas where we never had one before. Talking about winter, we used to get blizzards. These past 3 winters, I think DH used the snowblower may be 1-2 times. The rest just melted away on its own, he didn’t even have to shovel. Not complaining about not getting any blizzards but it just goes to show how our weather had warmed up. 

@eagle1002us, I seem to notice that when I’m looking for something specific, I never seemed to be able to find it. I hope you find a fig pin. No other fruit will do?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

eagle1002us said:


> Such beautiful pictures, the flowers are incredible.



Thank you


----------



## etoupebirkin

Well, I finally did it....
I adopted a rescue puppy. I figured now that I’ve largely retired, I have time to devote to a dog. She is the sweetest little nugget, but she is clever, very clever.

Read. I need to get another gate as this 6-7lb pup figured out how to open the gate numerous ways. Even manipulating a 10-lb barbell to get it out of the way.

The rescue org said she’s pointer and lab. I think she’s got a lot of Pittie in her.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> Well, I finally did it....
> I adopted a rescue puppy. I figured now that I’ve largely retired, I have time to devote to a dog. She is the sweetest little nugget, but she is clever, very clever.
> 
> Read. I need to get another gate as this 6-7lb pup figured out how to open the gate numerous ways. Even manipulating a 10-lb barbell to get it out of the way.
> 
> The rescue org said she’s pointer and lab. I think she’s got a lot of Pittie in her.
> 
> View attachment 5107506
> View attachment 5107507


She’s so adorable! What a wonderful thing you’re doing to give her a forever home. What’s her name?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Darla


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

etoupebirkin said:


> Well, I finally did it....
> I adopted a rescue puppy. I figured now that I’ve largely retired, I have time to devote to a dog. She is the sweetest little nugget, but she is clever, very clever.
> 
> Read. I need to get another gate as this 6-7lb pup figured out how to open the gate numerous ways. Even manipulating a 10-lb barbell to get it out of the way.
> 
> The rescue org said she’s pointer and lab. I think she’s got a lot of Pittie in her.
> 
> View attachment 5107506
> View attachment 5107507


I love her freckles!
what is her name?


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

etoupebirkin said:


> Well, I finally did it....
> I adopted a rescue puppy. I figured now that I’ve largely retired, I have time to devote to a dog. She is the sweetest little nugget, but she is clever, very clever.
> 
> Read. I need to get another gate as this 6-7lb pup figured out how to open the gate numerous ways. Even manipulating a 10-lb barbell to get it out of the way.
> 
> The rescue org said she’s pointer and lab. I think she’s got a lot of Pittie in her.
> 
> View attachment 5107506
> View attachment 5107507


OH EM GEE she is so precious!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I love her freckles!
> what is her name?


Darla


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Well, I finally did it....
> I adopted a rescue puppy. I figured now that I’ve largely retired, I have time to devote to a dog. She is the sweetest little nugget, but she is clever, very clever.
> 
> Read. I need to get another gate as this 6-7lb pup figured out how to open the gate numerous ways. Even manipulating a 10-lb barbell to get it out of the way.
> 
> The rescue org said she’s pointer and lab. I think she’s got a lot of Pittie in her.
> 
> View attachment 5107506
> View attachment 5107507


She's the spitting image of a pittie!  I read a lot of Dodo stories on the web about various animal rescues and that's how I'm seeing her.   Usually the puppies back legs do not support them so the idea is to strengthen them bit by bit or (in one evidently hopeless case) amputate the hind legs.  The result was one weird lookin' dog.  I think some appliance or little cart was attached to the dog to give it balance.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

A distinguished visitor at the PhilAdelphia Flower Show.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Last flower show pics:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

etoupebirkin said:


> Well, I finally did it....
> I adopted a rescue puppy. I figured now that I’ve largely retired, I have time to devote to a dog. She is the sweetest little nugget, but she is clever, very clever.
> 
> Read. I need to get another gate as this 6-7lb pup figured out how to open the gate numerous ways. Even manipulating a 10-lb barbell to get it out of the way.
> 
> The rescue org said she’s pointer and lab. I think she’s got a lot of Pittie in her.
> 
> View attachment 5107506
> View attachment 5107507


What an adorable little sweetheart!


----------



## tlamdang08

My baby fur before and after (7 years ago she refused to lay still, unlike now: lazy and sit back all the time  . And gained weight also so!)


----------



## Cookiefiend

etoupebirkin said:


> Well, I finally did it....
> I adopted a rescue puppy. I figured now that I’ve largely retired, I have time to devote to a dog. She is the sweetest little nugget, but she is clever, very clever.
> 
> Read. I need to get another gate as this 6-7lb pup figured out how to open the gate numerous ways. Even manipulating a 10-lb barbell to get it out of the way.
> 
> The rescue org said she’s pointer and lab. I think she’s got a lot of Pittie in her.
> 
> View attachment 5107506
> View attachment 5107507


D’awww - what a sweetie!
I do think she has a little Pittie in her too - that big ole head!


----------



## eagle1002us

tlamdang08 said:


> My baby fur before and after (7 years ago she refused to lay still, unlike now: lazy and sit back all the time  . And gained weight also so!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109301
> 
> View attachment 5109300


Put a zero after the "7" and I can attest some people do that, too!


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> A distinguished visitor at the PhilAdelphia Flower Show.


The visitor is obviously inspecting the view and the dock.  It's important to have a good view and a good dock, not just any old dock or view.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Darla


Cute name.  I bet that name is an offshoot of the word, "darling."
So how did you and daughter like Minneapolis?   

F. Scott Fitzgerald was born there.   And he and Zelda are buried in a small cemetery at the front of a church in Rockville.  I've visited it.  The notation on the headstone is the famous last line of his book, The Great Gatsby:
_ “So we beat on, boats against the current, borne back ceaselessly into the past.”_


----------



## eagle1002us

tlamdang08 said:


> My baby fur before and after (7 years ago she refused to lay still, unlike now: lazy and sit back all the time  . And gained weight also so!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109301
> 
> View attachment 5109300


A cozy dog to cuddle in bed, he looks like he definitely knows how to nap!   Beautiful white fur against white sheets.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Well, Darla went to the vet yesterday.
The staff raved about how sweet she is…and she weighs 13.65lbs. She was 6lbs on 6/2/2021.

She’s going to be a big girl.


----------



## Nomad

Sorry @labelo 
Oh boy don’t I know it!! I am on my final attempt tmrw with my navy blue space derby. I now have to stay home all day tmrw . Told my kids we are staying home because I can’t drive them anywhere. I even had Amazon boxes sitting outside my door today when he came. Once, they graciously left it there w my other boxes. I can’t stand that Hermes won’t let me sign the slip to have them leave it. There is no fear whatsoever of anyone taking a box in my neighborhood. Have a great vacation!!
Dont know where the quote went :-/


----------



## labelo

Nomad said:


> Sorry @labelo
> Oh boy don’t I know it!! I am on my final attempt tmrw with my navy blue space derby. I now have to stay home all day tmrw . Told my kids we are staying home because I can’t drive them anywhere. I even had Amazon boxes sitting outside my door today when he came. Once, they graciously left it there w my other boxes. I can’t stand that Hermes won’t let me sign the slip to have them leave it. There is no fear whatsoever of anyone taking a box in my neighborhood. Have a great vacation!!
> Dont know where the quote went :-/


I'm glad you were able to snag one! 
I have problems both ways--leaving packages on the porch without me having signed a release slip (this happened with a bag once!!!), and then not leaving it when I leave a signed note on the door.  Stolen packages are a real concern where I live, so I try to be smart. I'm still working from home, so being at home isn't a huge deal, but sometimes I'm on a call and can't get up to answer the door immediately, but I'll be able to in a couple minutes and I wish they'd take a signed slip!


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> Well, Darla went to the vet yesterday.
> The staff raved about how sweet she is…and she weighs 13.65lbs. She was 6lbs on 6/2/2021.
> 
> She’s going to be a big girl.
> 
> View attachment 5112535


Love her freckles.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Last flower show pics:


Lovely pics, @Madam Bijoux. Thanks for sharing. Meant to ask the other day…what bird is the black one with a bright splash on the shoulders/wings?


----------



## Fabfashion

tlamdang08 said:


> My baby fur before and after (7 years ago she refused to lay still, unlike now: lazy and sit back all the time  . And gained weight also so!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109301
> 
> View attachment 5109300


Awww…look at that face. 

We’re dealing with 3 aging furbabies at home. One just turned 16 and he’s now blind and sleeps most of the time now. I’m really sad but he has a long good life. We used to do all kinds of rally training together, all 8 lbs of his and beating bigger dogs on a race.


----------



## Addicted to bags

etoupebirkin said:


> Well, Darla went to the vet yesterday.
> The staff raved about how sweet she is…and she weighs 13.65lbs. She was 6lbs on 6/2/2021.
> 
> She’s going to be a big girl.
> 
> View attachment 5112535


She's adorable!!  What breed is she? Her coloring and freckles make me think Pointer but her snout makes me think another breed.


----------



## Fabfashion

Addicted to bags said:


> She's adorable!!  What breed is she? Her coloring and freckles make me think Pointer but her snout makes me think another breed.


I like your furbaby avatar.  Looks like the Target dog. What breed is he/she?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabfashion said:


> Lovely pics, @Madam Bijoux. Thanks for sharing. Meant to ask the other day…what bird is the black one with a bright splash on the shoulders/wings?


Hello and thanks, Fabfashion The bird is a Redwing Blackbird.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello and thanks, Fabfashion The bird is a Redwing Blackbird.


It’s so pretty! Don’t see a variety of birds in our neighbourhood these days. However, cormorants, which are considered aggressive feeders in our area, have been taking over and eating up fish in our lakes.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Fabfashion said:


> I like your furbaby avatar.  Looks like the Target dog. What breed is he/she?


Thank you. She's a pitfall mix, never figured out what the mix part was.


----------



## Fabfashion

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you. She's a pitfall mix, never figured out what the mix part was.


She has the cutest face.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Fabfashion said:


> She has the cutest face.


Thank you! And a pitbull, not a pitfall


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

@880 @QuelleFromage Off topic I know... But the Michelle Lamy/Loree Rodkin collaboration jewellery is branded Hunrod
you can see examples if you google the name.
I'm too lazy today to take a pic of me wearing my ring but its brass and silver with small yellow and grey and white diamonds
My DH actually said "you're paying for the name...." when he saw the ring I'd treated myself to from my bonus one year...He never says that about anything (I did get 25%discount off due to my job so actually didn't pay the full 12k  )...I kind of agree that the raw materials dont justify the cost but I LOVE the designs and always wanted a Hunrod ring..
They are truly under the radar unlike the Birkin these days!!!!!


----------



## 880

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> @880 @QuelleFromage Off topic I know... But the Michelle Lamy/Loree Rodkin collaboration jewellery is branded Hunrod
> you can see examples if you google the name.
> I'm too lazy today to take a pic of me wearing my ring but its brass and silver with small yellow and grey and white diamonds
> My DH actually said "you're paying for the name...." when he saw the ring I'd treated myself to from my bonus one year...He never says that about anything (I did get 25%discount off due to my job so actually didn't pay the full 12k  )...I kind of agree that the raw materials dont justify the cost but I LOVE the designs and always wanted a Hunrod ring..
> They are truly under the radar unlike the Birkin these days!!!!!


Just googled Hunrod ring!  Which ring? They’re all gorgeous! hugs


			https://www.rickowens.eu/en/US/section/jewelry?f%5Bdesigners%5D%5B%5D=123&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI6o7J5P-m8QIViI7ICh0bDQhCEAAYASAAEgJAQfD_BwE&utf8=%E2%9C%93
		


you pay for the design you love, not just the name


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> Well, Darla went to the vet yesterday.
> The staff raved about how sweet she is…and she weighs 13.65lbs. She was 6lbs on 6/2/2021.
> 
> She’s going to be a big girl.
> 
> View attachment 5112535



EB, Darla is too cute for words!  I'm down to my last Cavalier, and she had back surgery last week.   I can't imagine being without a dog, but at almost 72, I know the next one won't be a puppy.  You have to share all of Darla's milestones with so we can enjoy them, too!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> Just googled Hunrod ring!  Which ring? They’re all gorgeous! hugs
> 
> 
> https://www.rickowens.eu/en/US/section/jewelry?f%5Bdesigners%5D%5B%5D=123&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI6o7J5P-m8QIViI7ICh0bDQhCEAAYASAAEgJAQfD_BwE&utf8=%E2%9C%93
> 
> 
> 
> you pay for the design you love, not just the name


My one is closest to the 2nd one on the right but much longer (reaches the knuckle) it has an engraved gold plaque with lips on it (as in speak no evil....it was one of only 3 designs made in a collaboration with the make-up artist Pat McGrath, one has an eye engraved, one has lips and one had a crown...My CEO brought the one with the crown on) I will get round to posting a pic in Non H indulgences in order to keep this on topic!
Tbh The only reason I think DH made the comment was because he was shocked all the brass bits weren't actually gold!..but it was such an 'un him' comment I was quite thrown!


----------



## eagle1002us

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My one is closest to the 2nd one on the right but much longer (reaches the knuckle) it has an engraved gold plaque with lips on it (as in speak no evil....it was one of only 3 designs made in a collaboration with the make-up artist Pat McGrath, one has an eye engraved, one has lips and one had a crown...My CEO brought the one with the crown on) I will get round to posting a pic in Non H indulgences in order to keep this on topic!
> Tbh The only reason I think DH made the comment was because he was shocked all the brass bits weren't actually gold!..but it was such an 'un him' comment I was quite thrown!


Chat threads are where "anything goes."  So chat away.  I find this discussion of rings interesting.


maxroxxherhandbags said:


> @880 @QuelleFromage Off topic I know... But the Michelle Lamy/Loree Rodkin collaboration jewellery is branded Hunrod
> you can see examples if you google the name.
> I'm too lazy today to take a pic of me wearing my ring but its brass and silver with small yellow and grey and white diamonds
> My DH actually said "you're paying for the name...." when he saw the ring I'd treated myself to from my bonus one year...He never says that about anything (I did get 25%discount off due to my job so actually didn't pay the full 12k  )...I kind of agree that the raw materials dont justify the cost but I LOVE the designs and always wanted a Hunrod ring..
> They are truly under the radar unlike the Birkin these days!!!!!




Have you guys ever seen the ring designs of Elie Top, a Parisian jewelry.  His stuff is on 1st Dibs.  He does some shield rings I like,  unfortunately they cost $20-30K.  I'm hoping someone eventually copies him at a more affordable price point.  

I looked at the Hunrod rings.   They're very different from anything I've seen before except possibly the YSL Arty ring.   Certainly they are a new take on modernist jewelry.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> It’s so pretty! Don’t see a variety of birds in our neighbourhood these days. However, cormorants, which are considered aggressive feeders in our area, have been taking over and eating up fish in our lakes.


True.  I see much fewer birds than usual.   Twenty years ago I saw a red cardinal hanging around my window.  Never saw one again.   Bug spray is one of the things that is toxic to birds.  Be nice if a spray was made that didn't affect birds.  I guess that would be organic farming.


----------



## Fabfashion

Cavalier Girl said:


> EB, Darla is too cute for words!  I'm down to my last Cavalier, and she had back surgery last week.   I can't imagine being without a dog, but at almost 72, I know the next one won't be a puppy.  You have to share all of Darla's milestones with so we can enjoy them, too!


Hug your Cavalier close, @Cavalier Girl. My oldest of 3 furbabies is 16 years old. It’s a very very sad day for me today that I had to call the vet. His appointment is this Wednesday. I’m utterly devastated but he’s really not doing well at all and I’m trying to be brave and think of what’s best for him. DH declared that we won’t be getting any more pets after this set because it’s just too heartbreaking when they get old. 

Sorry to be a downer.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Fabfashion said:


> Hug your Cavalier close, @Cavalier Girl. My oldest of 3 furbabies is 16 years old. It’s a very very sad day for me today that I had to call the vet. His appointment is this Wednesday. I’m utterly devastated but he’s really not doing well at all and I’m trying to be brave and think of what’s best for him. DH declared that we won’t be getting any more pets after this set because it’s just too heartbreaking when they get old.
> 
> Sorry to be a downer.


My deepest sympathies Fabfashion. I've been there and it's the hardest decision to make.


----------



## Fabfashion

Addicted to bags said:


> My deepest sympathies Fabfashion. I've been there and it's the hardest decision to make.


Thank you so much, @Addicted to bags. Hug yours close.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you so much, @Addicted to bags. Hug yours close.


I will. 
You are making the tough but right decision.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Good luck Fabfashion!
I hope things are OK.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> Good luck Fabfashion!
> I hope things are OK.


Thanks very much, @etoupebirkin. It was a very sad week for our family last week but our beloved Pasha is at peace now. He’ll forever be in our hearts.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks very much, @etoupebirkin. It was a very sad week for our family last week but our beloved Pasha is at peace now. He’ll forever be in our hearts.



We’ve all been there, and there are few things in life more difficult with than putting a beloved pet down. (((Sending hugs.)))


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> We’ve all been there, and there are few things in life more difficult with than putting a beloved pet down. (((Sending hugs.)))


----------



## etoupebirkin

Well Darla made her first trip to Hermes yesterday. She was very good. Mind you, I kept her on the tile floors and all the merch. Everyone loved her. 

I picked a Space Derby and Claudia scrunchie.

Afterwards we celebrated and she got her first pupsicle. I was naughty and got a peach milkshake.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> Well Darla made her first trip to Hermes yesterday. She was very good. Mind you, I kept her on the tile floors and all the merch. Everyone loved her.
> 
> I picked a Space Derby and Claudia scrunchie.
> 
> Afterwards we celebrated and she got her first pupsicle. I was naughty and got a peach milkshake.
> 
> View attachment 5124538
> View attachment 5124539
> View attachment 5124540


Hi @etoupebirkin, did Darla have a good July 4th celebration?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Fabfashion said:


> Hi @etoupebirkin, did Darla have a good July 4th celebration?


Yes. She was pretty calm. Thank you for asking. 
This is her hanging on the couch. She is getting huge.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> Yes. She was pretty calm. Thank you for asking.
> This is her hanging on the couch. She is getting huge.
> View attachment 5130465


That looks cozy. I can see why she seems to be taking over the couch.


----------



## eagle1002us

It's good to stretch your hamstrings plus stretching makes you feel calmer.


----------



## eagle1002us

*@etoupebirkin *Did you get anything during your H visit?   Did they have new fall stuff in (whatever that might be, besides scarves)?
 What did you think of the appointment system?


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> *@etoupebirkin *Did you get anything during your H visit?   Did they have new fall stuff in (whatever that might be, besides scarves)?
> What did you think of the appointment system?


Oops, I noticed in an earlier post you got a space derby and a Claudia scrunchie.  
Well, the last two questions I ask are still relevant.


----------



## eagle1002us

Bear hugs really exist.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks very much, @etoupebirkin. It was a very sad week for our family last week but our beloved Pasha is at peace now. He’ll forever be in our hearts.


Having never had a pet I hope it is appropriate to say that Shakespeare line about it being better to have loved and lost to never having loved at all.  Think of all the pleasure and love you gave Pasha for years.  You guys made him really happy.


----------



## eagle1002us

Bears playing hide and seek:


----------



## eagle1002us

Actually, I have to correct my comment about not having a pet.  Triumph, the koala who got a pink bootie prosthesis to compensate for the lack of a foot, is not doing well.  He has leukemia.   Koala lovers who know about him are grieving, that includes me.  His story was so heartening till now.  But koalas have something like a 10-14  year lifespan and when they go it can be something that causes them to starve to death like chlamydia which is endemic.  It can be treated in a clinic but the koala has to be taken to one.

Here is a picture of Triumph who koala lovers refer to as a "beautiful boy."  Yup.


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> Actually, I have to correct my comment about not having a pet.  Triumph, the koala who got a pink bootie prosthesis to compensate for the lack of a foot, is not doing well.  He has leukemia.   Koala lovers who know about him are grieving, that includes me.  His story was so heartening till now.  But koalas have something like a 10-14  year lifespan and when they go it can be something that causes them to starve to death like chlamydia which is endemic.  It can be treated in a clinic but the koala has to be taken to one.
> 
> Here is a picture of Triumph who koala lovers refer to as a "beautiful boy."  Yup.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142439


He is a beautiful boy! I hope he isn't in too much pain.


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> He is a beautiful boy! I hope he isn't in too much pain.


Yes he is beautiful, very photogenic.  I don't think he's in pain, he's so famous there's a team of like 20 vets caring for him and figuring out what was wrong with him in the first place.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Yes he is beautiful, very photogenic.  I don't think he's in pain, he's so famous there's a team of like 20 vets caring for him and figuring out what was wrong with him in the first place.


I hope Triumph recovers soon. Poor thing! And, yes, we had over 16 wonderful years with Pasha. He will always be in our hearts.


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> Yes he is beautiful, very photogenic.  I don't think he's in pain, he's so famous there's a team of like 20 vets caring for him and figuring out what was wrong with him in the first place.


I like the patient to doctor ratio.  He's definitely in the best care.


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> I like the patient to doctor ratio.  He's definitely in the best care.



I hadn't thought about the doctor-patient ratio but you're definitely right.  If Triumph doesn't pull through it's not for a lack of medical attention.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cuddle train from 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
n from Australian Reptile Park


----------



## eagle1002us

Notice how chubby "Wattle" (his name) is.  Fat koalas are a rarity, after all, we're
talkin' leaves for each meal and snacks.  When the sound of crunching happens, it's Wattle.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

My good friend Chaucer lives in a book store in Philadelphia.  His favorite book:  The Catterbury Tales.


----------



## smaxwell

Man's best friend with Woman's best friend 

View attachment 5151183


----------



## etoupebirkin

Google Kevin Hart, Snoop Dogg and Dressage. You’ll get a chuckle or a snort or two.


----------



## eagle1002us

*@etoupebirkin*

Look up post 30,129 in Paris trip for Hermes.  You will like it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Nice post. Glad she got the Danse.


----------



## Gnuj

etoupebirkin said:


> Google Kevin Hart, Snoop Dogg and Dressage. You’ll get a chuckle or a snort or two.


We need commentators like that to just make people laugh.


----------



## eagle1002us

I just saw ABC news report on a 100 yr old woman who started lifting at 91 and kept on.  I think the report indicated she could deadlift 65 lbs.    I used to use the weight machines in the gym like a leg press and lat pulldown (for arm strength).  For the latter i reached 80 lbs.  But then somewhere along the line outside of the gym I got some tendon pain and had to lay off minor lifting like hoisting plastic bins of out-of-season clothes from one spot to another. 

Since the Covid shutdown, I've been hoisting those bins ok.  (We really need a storage facility).  Our gym is open and I'm thinking of going in and see how I do.    And perhaps resuming the rowing machine. 

This 91 year old lady looked pretty good, I couldn't tell that she was anywhere near that age.  I think she made the Guinness Book of World Records.

When being in the vicinity of guys using the weight machines it used to annoy me endlessly that they would let go of the weights too soon, making them loudly clang down.  That's not good weight control.  I made a point of releasing the weights slowly and quietly.  It was all I could do to keep my mouth shut.  It would have backfired.   I'm sure.


----------



## skybluesky

eagle1002us said:


> I just saw ABC news report on a 100 yr old woman who started lifting at 91 and kept on.  I think the report indicated she could deadlift 65 lbs.    I used to use the weight machines in the gym like a leg press and lat pulldown (for arm strength).  For the latter i reached 80 lbs.  But then somewhere along the line outside of the gym I got some tendon pain and had to lay off minor lifting like hoisting plastic bins of out-of-season clothes from one spot to another.
> 
> Since the Covid shutdown, I've been hoisting those bins ok.  (We really need a storage facility).  Our gym is open and I'm thinking of going in and see how I do.    And perhaps resuming the rowing machine.
> 
> This 91 year old lady looked pretty good, I couldn't tell that she was anywhere near that age.  I think she made the Guinness Book of World Records.
> 
> When being in the vicinity of guys using the weight machines it used to annoy me endlessly that they would let go of the weights too soon, making them loudly clang down.  That's not good weight control.  I made a point of releasing the weights slowly and quietly.  It was all I could do to keep my mouth shut.  It would have backfired.   I'm sure.



That's amazing!  Since I had the baby (and covid), I haven't stepped foot in a gym except for a few weeks ago--I went and did some laps in the pool.  It felt amazing and I was almost weightless.  I have no delusions about how I look, but for the first time in my life, I appreciate my body for what it's done and what's doing.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Le Lion

Dear Ladies and Gentlemen,

I just found this picture online and just had to share it here


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I've been binge watching the original Gossip Girl TV series and loving all the Hermes and jewelry eye candy.  It's a shame they didn't turn it into a movie.


----------



## Le Lion

@Madam Bijoux 

oh yes! And I would really, really enjoy a series that is high fashion and nice to watch again. Besides Gossip Girl and SATC I don’t know any and both are… well… old.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

skybluesky said:


> That's amazing!  Since I had the baby (and covid), I haven't stepped foot in a gym except for a few weeks ago--I went and did some laps in the pool.  It felt amazing and I was almost weightless.  I have no delusions about how I look, but for the first time in my life, I appreciate my body for what it's done and what's doing.


Congrats on going back to the pool.  I have access to a pool and used to swim a fair amount but the chlorine fries my hair.  Swimming can be a serene and relaxing sport.  It may not burn the calories of other work-outs but it just makes a person feel good in a way that a stationary bike (which I have) does not.  


I've heard people describe Covid as painful.  Is that from the difficulty breathing?  I really would appreciate if you would describe what having Covid is like, especially since you pulled thru (congrats on that, too).  If this isn't a topic you want to talk about, that's fine.


----------



## skybluesky

eagle1002us said:


> Congrats on going back to the pool.  I have access to a pool and used to swim a fair amount but the chlorine fries my hair.  Swimming can be a serene and relaxing sport.  It may not burn the calories of other work-outs but it just makes a person feel good in a way that a stationary bike (which I have) does not.
> 
> 
> I've heard people describe Covid as painful.  Is that from the difficulty breathing?  I really would appreciate if you would describe what having Covid is like, especially since you pulled thru (congrats on that, too).  If this isn't a topic you want to talk about, that's fine.



My brain is so fried from sleep deprivation, I meant to say during the COVID period/pandemic.  Thankfully I haven’t had COVID yet and my family and I are all fully vaccinated against it.  I’ve also heard it as being painful and people have lost their sense of taste and smell.  My job in the food industry as a product developer requires my sense of taste and smell--it’s the most important part of what I do.  I’ve gotten tested a few times for medical procedures or as a precaution—thankfully, negative.  I have gotten a cold a few months ago where I feared the worst but it thankfully wasn’t COVID.  

Have you tried a saltwater pool?  I was at two hotels pre-pandemic and they had saltwater pools...blissful and much easier on the skin and hair.


----------



## eagle1002us

skybluesky said:


> My brain is so fried from sleep deprivation, I meant to say during the COVID period/pandemic.  Thankfully I haven’t had COVID yet and my family and I are all fully vaccinated against it.  I’ve also heard it as being painful and people have lost their sense of taste and smell.  My job in the food industry as a product developer requires my sense of taste and smell--it’s the most important part of what I do.  I’ve gotten tested a few times for medical procedures or as a precaution—thankfully, negative.  I have gotten a cold a few months ago where I feared the worst but it thankfully wasn’t COVID.
> 
> Have you tried a saltwater pool?  I was at two hotels pre-pandemic and they had saltwater pools...blissful and much easier on the skin and hair.


So, you're like a person that creates perfumes or wines, the "nose" is super important.
How do you "clear" your nose between sampling foods?  How did you get into the product dev arena?  (pm me if you want).  

For quite a while I worked with farmer-owned co-ops, writing about what works and what doesn't in collective marketing of foods.  Now I'm retired.  

I'll have to ask about these saltwater pools.  They sound very promising.


----------



## skybluesky

eagle1002us said:


> So, you're like a person that creates perfumes or wines, the "nose" is super important.
> How do you "clear" your nose between sampling foods?  How did you get into the product dev arena?  (pm me if you want).
> 
> For quite a while I worked with farmer-owned co-ops, writing about what works and what doesn't in collective marketing of foods.  Now I'm retired.
> 
> I'll have to ask about these saltwater pools.  They sound very promising.



Yes, exactly like that but for flavors instead of scents.  We use coffee beans to clear our noses and usually to clear our palates, we use saltine crackers or water.  We also use spittoons where we spit out our beverages...but for what I worked on, I tended not to spit it out just to make clean up easier.  With certain things it's easier to get fatigued, but I built up my tolerance to it over the years.  I once worked at a sauerkraut company where we often   I kind of fell into it, I wanted to be a doctor but after volunteering at the hospital I realized that wasn't what I wanted to do.  I love food, and I had volunteered at my college's food science labs, so I had that experience.  This was during the recession 12-ish years ago so I worked my way up the "food chain" (bad pun intended).

What you did sounds really cool, I love farmer's markets!  I'm sure for local growers the margin of profit isn't that big, so I think it's wonderful what you were doing with them.

The Four Seasons in Maui and the Westin in big island Hawaii were the properties where they had saltwater pools...usually we never stay at anything that fancy, but it was our honeymoon pre-pandemic (summer 2019).


----------



## eagle1002us

skybluesky said:


> Yes, exactly like that but for flavors instead of scents.  We use coffee beans to clear our noses and usually to clear our palates, we use saltine crackers or water.  We also use spittoons where we spit out our beverages...but for what I worked on, I tended not to spit it out just to make clean up easier.  With certain things it's easier to get fatigued, but I built up my tolerance to it over the years.  I once worked at a sauerkraut company where we often   I kind of fell into it, I wanted to be a doctor but after volunteering at the hospital I realized that wasn't what I wanted to do.  I love food, and I had volunteered at my college's food science labs, so I had that experience.  This was during the recession 12-ish years ago so I worked my way up the "food chain" (bad pun intended).
> 
> What you did sounds really cool, I love farmer's markets!  I'm sure for local growers the margin of profit isn't that big, so I think it's wonderful what you were doing with them.
> 
> The Four Seasons in Maui and the Westin in big island Hawaii were the properties where they had saltwater pools...usually we never stay at anything that fancy, but it was our honeymoon pre-pandemic (summer 2019).



*@skybluesky *
I had never been on a farm before I went into agriculture.  I had a small garden, the plants came up although the rather chilly summer meant the radishes took almost 3 months to ripen.  I didn't know anyone in ag.  My interest was piqued by a booklet I requested from Hershey Chocolate when I was 10 or 11.  I was hoping they would send samples   but the book turned out to be more valuable b/c it was about food manufacturing. I thought that there would always be jobs in the food industry.

 I started out in ag at a time when typically small, independent  family farms (the kinds of farms shown on calendars) were being displaced by large scale corporate-led factory farming. Typically farmers did things their own way, after all, they were their own boss.
Such farmers decided what, where, when and how to produce.  
. 
Corporations sought to standardize and expand ag production according to consumer preferences.  Under the corporate umbrella, farmers were no longer independent entrepreneurs, instead they became contract growers following the specifications established at the corporate level.  This reduced the seasonality of production, improved animal health (no more "garbage feeding" of pigs), expanded product variety and stabilized prices.  Major ag industries like dairy, livestock/meat packing, grains, etc., underwent similar adjustments such as contract marketing, but at a difference pace.  
All these adjustments affected the supply chain (not the food chain per se).  I didn't work up the supply chain but across it, comparing how these economic transformations affected opportunities for collective marketing.

Personally, it was an adventure going halfway across the country to study ag in the Midwest.   Would I like it?  However,  I thought there would always be jobs in the food industry. 

New product development in the food industry like you're doing sounds tremendously creative and exciting.   You guys anticipate and address consumer preferences which is what modern marketing is all about. 

Farmers markets seemed to be doing very well until Covid struck.  I don't see any reason why they couldn't snap back once the pandemic is under control.  

You must be a good cook.  Am I right?


----------



## skybluesky

eagle1002us said:


> *@skybluesky *
> I had never been on a farm before I went into agriculture.  I had a small garden, the plants came up although the rather chilly summer meant the radishes took almost 3 months to ripen.  I didn't know anyone in ag.  My interest was piqued by a booklet I requested from Hershey Chocolate when I was 10 or 11.  I was hoping they would send samples   but the book turned out to be more valuable b/c it was about food manufacturing. I thought that there would always be jobs in the food industry.
> 
> I started out in ag at a time when typically small, independent  family farms (the kinds of farms shown on calendars) were being displaced by large scale corporate-led factory farming. Typically farmers did things their own way, after all, they were their own boss.
> Such farmers decided what, where, when and how to produce.
> .
> Corporations sought to standardize and expand ag production according to consumer preferences.  Under the corporate umbrella, farmers were no longer independent entrepreneurs, instead they became contract growers following the specifications established at the corporate level.  This reduced the seasonality of production, improved animal health (no more "garbage feeding" of pigs), expanded product variety and stabilized prices.  Major ag industries like dairy, livestock/meat packing, grains, etc., underwent similar adjustments such as contract marketing, but at a difference pace.
> All these adjustments affected the supply chain (not the food chain per se).  I didn't work up the supply chain but across it, comparing how these economic transformations affected opportunities for collective marketing.
> 
> Personally, it was an adventure going halfway across the country to study ag in the Midwest.   Would I like it?  However,  I thought there would always be jobs in the food industry.
> 
> New product development in the food industry like you're doing sounds tremendously creative and exciting.   You guys anticipate and address consumer preferences which is what modern marketing is all about.
> 
> Farmers markets seemed to be doing very well until Covid struck.  I don't see any reason why they couldn't snap back once the pandemic is under control.
> 
> You must be a good cook.  Am I right?



Thank you for explaining everything.  You're right, there are always jobs in the food industry and I'm not earning the big bucks (which never has been my interest), but people always need to eat.  Where I live on the East Coast (and before I moved on the West Coast), the farmer's markets have still been crowded even with covid controls.  I haven't been to one myself since the pandemic started in 2020, but I try to shop at local shops that get their produce from local suppliers.  

I actually am just an OK cook, I don't make anything fancy but I like to make basic things, easy things like stews and soups and stir-fries.  

Most of the time, my jobs have been pretty mundane during the day-to-day but I will admit it feels good to see my products on the shelf.


----------



## eagle1002us

skybluesky said:


> Thank you for explaining everything.  You're right, there are always jobs in the food industry and I'm not earning the big bucks (which never has been my interest), but people always need to eat.  Where I live on the East Coast (and before I moved on the West Coast), the farmer's markets have still been crowded even with covid controls.  I haven't been to one myself since the pandemic started in 2020, but I try to shop at local shops that get their produce from local suppliers.
> 
> I actually am just an OK cook, I don't make anything fancy but I like to make basic things, easy things like stews and soups and stir-fries.
> 
> Most of the time, my jobs have been pretty mundane during the day-to-day but I will admit it feels good to see my products on the shelf.


Make something that's chocolate-peppermint flavor with, oh, about 10 calories per serving.  And if you had any role in developing something pumpkin-favored, I really appreciate that.  
p

I think product development is an impressive accomplishment.  I bet your intuition plays a big role in it.  I wouldn't have a clue where to start.

I read recently that California's Central Valley will probably have to switch from all sorts of fruit to olive orchards and figs as the weather becomes hotter and drier.  I would think flavor substitutes will probably become more important for the stuff that can't be grown easily or cheaply.


----------



## Book Worm

Miss.E said:


> Here you go. She had a cute meetup w her elder sister


Such a pretty color 
How do folks prevent color transfer on light colored shoulder/crossbody bags?


----------



## Meta

Book Worm said:


> Such a pretty color
> How do folks prevent color transfer on light colored shoulder/crossbody bags?


Perhaps reading this thread might be helpful?


----------



## surfer

luxlovnewbie said:


> Kelly danse!!! It is so versatile


What colour and leather is she dear? Gorgeous!


----------



## luxlovnewbie

Thanks ☺️. It is evercolor in Framboise color


----------



## luxlovnewbie

surfer said:


> What colour and leather is she dear? Gorgeous!


Thanks ☺. It is evercolor in Framboise color


----------



## Hermes Zen

le_junkie said:


> Love this lipstick case in Moutarde. Don’t think I’ve seen IRL pics, besides the ones on the H website. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I’d really love to get this to go with my Rouge H sleeve. One for colour, one for balm. Probably a silly question to ask but do you use them one at a time?


Hi, most of the time I use them one at a time. When I use two, one is for my H lip Balm and other with a lipstick or lip enhancer. I think also depends on the size of my h bag I’m using that day too.   Hope this helps.


----------



## Norm.Core

Hermes Zen said:


> Hi, most of the time I use them one at a time. When I use two, one is for my H lip Balm and other with a lipstick or lip enhancer. I think also depends on the size of my h bag I’m using that day too.   Hope this helps.


I was just over at the H Makeup thread to take a look at your sleeves collection and it’s so .

I’ll go in when we’re reopened to pick up the new Orange Brule and I’ll also check out this Moutarde sleeve. You’ve enabled me!


----------



## Book Worm

Meta said:


> Perhaps reading this thread might be helpful?


Thx.
should’ve known there’d be a thread for that


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Bought a silk and agneau eye mask as a Paris souvenir for my bf at the Petit H boutique inside Sevres today — the packaging is so cute! Also scored a rainbow shadow Brides de Gala scarf in Lyon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5202643
> View attachment 5202645
> View attachment 5202652
> View attachment 5202646



The eye mask is so pretty! But curious how you are supposed to wear it? Is it leather on one side?


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

OuiCestLaVie said:


> The eye mask is so pretty! But curious how you are supposed to wear it? Is it leather on one side?


Yes, the lambskin side is supposed to be the side against your eyes. I'm not sure either tbh, I just thought it's unique and bought it lol -- hopefully it fits against my bf's eyeballs (he has deeper eye sockets than me)


----------



## Hikar1

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Yes, the lambskin side is supposed to be the side against your eyes. I'm not sure either tbh, I just thought it's unique and bought it lol -- hopefully it fits against my bf's eyeballs (he has deeper eye sockets than me)



Oh wow, I would've thought the other way! Seems to me that silk would feel nicer on your eyes and face.

Then again, H leather is amazingly soft and smells nice... Lol


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at Dressage at Devon:  the legendary horse of a different color.


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today at Dressage at Devon:  the legendary horse of a different color.
> View attachment 5207970


OMG that horse is fabulous and truly one of a kind.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Mandrill monkey.  World's largest monkey.








Mona Monkey (below).  Blue!!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Book Worm said:


> Such a pretty color
> How do folks prevent color transfer on light colored shoulder/crossbody bags?


Leather sprays recommended by the manufacturer?   I've never used one.


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today at Dressage at Devon:  the legendary horse of a different color.
> View attachment 5207970


Well, here's the color-coordinated rooster that belongs with the above horse:


----------



## eagle1002us

Ground hornbill (above).


----------



## Madam Bijoux

eagle1002us said:


> Well, here's the color-coordinated rooster that belongs with the above horse:
> 
> 
> View attachment 5209632


That's a dream team!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5209633
> View attachment 5209635
> 
> 
> Ground hornbill (above).


Hermes should make scarves featuring these two.


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hermes should make scarves featuring these two.


I totally agree.   I guess I was thinking of Halloween when I posted the Mandrill monkeys.


----------



## eagle1002us

*@Madam Bijoux*
Am I right to think that you liked Meerkats?   I saw an ad on tv for a new Meerkat program which can be reached via streaming.  I am not sure of the channel.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

eagle1002us said:


> *@Madam Bijoux*
> Am I right to think that you liked Meerkats?   I saw an ad on tv for a new Meerkat program which can be reached via streaming.  I am not sure of the channel.


I wasn’t able to find it, but I will keep looking.


----------



## eagle1002us

*@madame Bijoux *This butterfly coordinates nicely with your b&w horse and the b&w rooster
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.

I had no idea Nature was so into black & white.


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5216731
> 
> View attachment 5216734
> 
> 
> *@madame Bijoux *This butterfly coordinates nicely with your b&w horse and the b&w rooster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I had no idea Nature was so into black & white.


Greetings *@Cookiefiend* (and Gnuj!).


----------



## Cookiefiend

Hi sweet Eagle!
I thought of you the other day, I watched a Koloa reel on Insta - it was so peaceful!


----------



## eagle1002us

Cookiefiend said:


> Hi sweet Eagle!
> I thought of you the other day, I watched a Koloa reel on Insta - it was so peaceful!
> View attachment 5222694


They are so affectionate toward their joeys (young koalas).   They are ideal mothers until the joeys grow up to be almost Mum's size.  Then Mum hides from them and runs off to mate with a cute male.  That's ok, by that time the koala has absorbed all that mum can teach it like how to evaluate whether a eucalyptus leaf is worth eating.  (Don't eat dried out leaves, sniff before you eat, etc.).


----------



## eagle1002us

Cookiefiend said:


> Hi sweet Eagle!
> I thought of you the other day, I watched a Koloa reel on Insta - it was so peaceful!
> View attachment 5222694


Thank you, Cookie, they are such sweet mothers.  


eagle1002us said:


> Mandrill monkey.  World's largest monkey.
> 
> View attachment 5209644
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5209648
> 
> 
> Mona Monkey (below).  Blue!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5209653


So glad you like these monkeys *@papertiger*, I thought they were so unusual, I'd never seen anything like them.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Madam Bijoux

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5223158


Another perfect companion for the horse!


----------



## eagle1002us

Cookiefiend said:


> Hi sweet Eagle!
> I thought of you the other day, I watched a Koloa reel on Insta - it was so peaceful!
> View attachment 5222694


An utterly serene picture here *@Cookiefiend*


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> Another perfect companion for the horse!


Absolutely!


----------



## eagle1002us

Cute Koala [Video] | Cute animals, Cute baby animals, Funny animal videos
					

Jul 7, 2020 - #cutekoalas #cutekoalacrochet #cutekoalababy #cutekoala #cutekoalacrochet #cutekoalas #cutekoala_koala_feature #cutekoalabearslimevid #cutekoalakoalamattress #cutekoalarachel #cutekoalabears #cutekoalabearslime #cutekoalabearslimey #cutekoalacake #cutekoalabear #cutekoala...




					www.pinterest.dk


----------



## eagle1002us

Anybody know what big cat this is?  Really distinctive markings.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I rarely take my old girl out but since it’s fall and I was in a Kelly mood I took my 1st ever H bag for a local stroll and she came to the pub for a cheeky afternoon glass of red with us.
I am NOT a fan of twillys but the handle of my bag is a state so I found an old Valentino’maxi twilly’ style scarf to wrap the handle with ( badly done I know) just to add a bit of extra strength


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Whoops ! Meant to post in ‘Hermes in action thread!! 
mods can you move this please?


----------



## eagle1002us

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Whoops ! Meant to post in ‘Hermes in action thread!!
> mods can you move this please?


A chat thread is open to any topic.  I did enjoy your post as I have been wanting to pull out my first kelly, Prussian Blue box leather.  It needs a spa treatment.   Your bag is beautiful, *maxroxxherhandbags* what shade of red is it?  You have treated the bag very well.  Mine got stuffed into office drawers and so got scratched up some.  What did you do to maintain the bag so well?


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Madam Bijoux

Coming soon to a venue near you:








						Madagascar’s Got Talent: Lemurs That Sing With Rhythm
					

For the first time, researchers have found a nonhuman animal that seems to have a sense of the beat.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

eagle1002us said:


> A chat thread is open to any topic.  I did enjoy your post as I have been wanting to pull out my first kelly, Prussian Blue box leather.  It needs a spa treatment.   Your bag is beautiful, *maxroxxherhandbags* what shade of red is it?  You have treated the bag very well.  Mine got stuffed into office drawers and so got scratched up some.  What did you do to maintain the bag so well?


Its Rouge H and is from 1983 (M circle) its actually in pretty poor condition in places-I purchased it at a Vintage fashion fair about 25 years ago for £250! I had always wanted a Hermes bag and I didn't have much money at the time.
It was missing padlock and clochette when I purchased it and has areas of cracking and scratches The handle is in very poor condition indeed and is pretty dark with rotted stitches (hence the poorly tied 'twilly') I did take it into Hermes to enquire about getting a replacement handle made but the cost coupled with them admitting that even after SPA the body of the bag would never look blemish free and a new padlock would never match the gold of the existing plaque and Turnlock (which looks more like brass than contemporary ones)so I've left the bag unspa'd
The 2nd picture gives a better idea of the bags condition.
I HAVE however spent many hours with Saphir cream trying to nourish it and buff out the dryness I think its really helped!
Also I suppose the fact that I was drinking a glass of red whilst gazing at my bag also makes my post a "good time' one.
I'd love to see your blue Kelly!


----------



## Cookiefiend

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I rarely take my old girl out but since it’s fall and I was in a Kelly mood I took my 1st ever H bag for a local stroll and she came to the pub for a cheeky afternoon glass of red with us.
> I am NOT a fan of twillys but the handle of my bag is a state so I found an old Valentino’maxi twilly’ style scarf to wrap the handle with ( badly done I know) just to add a bit of extra strength
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231046
> View attachment 5231048


She's a beauty! I'm so glad you take the time to care for her too. Mine is a little younger ('85) and my handle has a little cracking as well - but I just put a twill on her and go! Thank you for sharing her with us!

@eagle1002us - Prussian Blue? Do tell! (and show!)


----------



## grismouette

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5253122
> View attachment 5253123
> View attachment 5253124
> View attachment 5253125
> 
> Out for Kaiseki lunch with DH. I am sneaking in pics as the Autumn seasonal menu is so pretty.



@periogirl28 I love your ostrich b!! And the food looks delicious! May I know which restaurant this is?


----------



## periogirl28

grismouette said:


> @periogirl28 I love your ostrich b!! And the food looks delicious! May I know which restaurant this is?


Thank you! 
Yamazato at The Okura. Highly recommend and they have sister restaurants at many of the Okura hotels around the world.


----------



## grismouette

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you!
> Yamazato at The Okura. Highly recommend and they have sister restaurants at many of the Okura hotels around the world.


Just bookmarked it. Thank you!


----------



## am2022

Some Vintage but oh so classic JPG !❤️


----------



## am2022

Glad you like it !
How about his final collection. ?SWOON ❤️❤️❤️




Cheddar Cheese said:


> Great stuff amacas!
> JPG always on point!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

amacasa said:


> Glad you like it !
> How about his final collection. ?SWOON ❤❤❤



So I'm looking at this Spring/Summer collection you posted and I'm thinking that finally a collection has come up with clothes I like and chunky silver and black leather jewelry, especially bracelets.  I'm just lovin' everything.  As I progressed thru the collection I noticed some clothing that was a lot like some of my vintage sewing patterns.  Jeez, that's a coincidence.  I got to the end, lovin' every minute of this collection and I start to look at it again.  OMG 2011 collection????   I'm living in a time warp.   I sure do like those clothes and accessories, tho.

*@amacasa *who were the designers for this collection?  I'm sure the jewelry is by Pierre Hardy but the clothes, I didn't recognize the man and woman taking a bow at the end of the show.

P.S.  I bet I have some of these silver bracelets like a silver CDC, etc.  I couldn't get a still of the shots with the bracelets, tho.  I would have framed them!


----------



## am2022

Hi - this was gaultier’s final show for hermes spring of
He was appointed artistic director of Hermès in 2003 taking over from Martin Margiela.
He is a thinker , a rebel and tweaked so many bags and created his own designs during his tenure .
He  wanted to concentrate on his own ready-to-wear collections and haute couture fashion house, in which Hermès had a 45 per cent stake.

So I feel hermes made more money letting him go .
All of gaultier’s hermes bags now are selling at astonishing prices .
My favorite is the picnic kelly .

He also made
Shoulder kelly
Shoulder birkin
Shadow birkin
So kelly
Jypsiere
Mini baby birkin ( seen on the runway )
Sheepskin kelly



QUOTE="eagle1002us, post: 34899317, member: 57954"]
So I'm looking at this Spring/Summer collection you posted and I'm thinking that finally a collection has come up with clothes I like and chunky silver and black leather jewelry, especially bracelets.  I'm just lovin' everything.  As I progressed thru the collection I noticed some clothing that was a lot like some of my vintage sewing patterns.  Jeez, that's a coincidence.  I got to the end, lovin' every minute of this collection and I start to look at it again.  OMG 2011 collection????   I'm living in a time warp.   I sure do like those clothes and accessories, tho.

Hi - this was gaultier’s final show for hermes spring of 2
He was appointed artistic director of Hermès in 2003 taking over from Martin Margiela.
He is a thinker , a rebel and tweaked so many bags and created his own designs during his tenure .
He  wanted to concentrate on his own ready-to-wear collections and haute couture fashion house, in which Hermès had a 45 per cent stake.

So I feel hermes made more money letting him go .
All of gaultier’s hermes bags now are selling at astonishing prices .
My favorite is the picnic kelly .

He also made
Shoulder kelly
Shoulder birkin
Shadow birkin
So kelly
Jypsiere
Mini baby birkin ( seen on the runway )
Sheepskin kelly

I might have missed some ❤
*USER=41464]@amacasa[/USER] *who were the designers for this collection?  I'm sure the jewelry is by Pierre Hardy but the clothes, I didn't recognize the man and woman taking a bow at the end of the show.

P.S.  I bet I have some of these silver bracelets like a silver CDC, etc.  I couldn't get a still of the shots with the bracelets, tho.  I would have framed them!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## eagle1002us

amacasa said:


> Hi - this was gaultier’s final show for hermes spring of
> He was appointed artistic director of Hermès in 2003 taking over from Martin Margiela.
> He is a thinker , a rebel and tweaked so many bags and created his own designs during his tenure .
> He  wanted to concentrate on his own ready-to-wear collections and haute couture fashion house, in which Hermès had a 45 per cent stake.
> 
> So I feel hermes made more money letting him go .
> All of gaultier’s hermes bags now are selling at astonishing prices .
> My favorite is the picnic kelly .
> 
> He also made
> Shoulder kelly
> Shoulder birkin
> Shadow birkin
> So kelly
> Jypsiere
> Mini baby birkin ( seen on the runway )
> Sheepskin kelly
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE="eagle1002us, post: 34899317, member: 57954"]
> So I'm looking at this Spring/Summer collection you posted and I'm thinking that finally a collection has come up with clothes I like and chunky silver and black leather jewelry, especially bracelets.  I'm just lovin' everything.  As I progressed thru the collection I noticed some clothing that was a lot like some of my vintage sewing patterns.  Jeez, that's a coincidence.  I got to the end, lovin' every minute of this collection and I start to look at it again.  OMG 2011 collection????   I'm living in a time warp.   I sure do like those clothes and accessories, tho.
> 
> Hi - this was gaultier’s final show for hermes spring of 2
> He was appointed artistic director of Hermès in 2003 taking over from Martin Margiela.
> He is a thinker , a rebel and tweaked so many bags and created his own designs during his tenure .
> He  wanted to concentrate on his own ready-to-wear collections and haute couture fashion house, in which Hermès had a 45 per cent stake.
> 
> So I feel hermes made more money letting him go .
> All of gaultier’s hermes bags now are selling at astonishing prices .
> My favorite is the picnic kelly .
> 
> He also made
> Shoulder kelly
> Shoulder birkin
> Shadow birkin
> So kelly
> Jypsiere
> Mini baby birkin ( seen on the runway )
> Sheepskin kelly
> 
> I might have missed some ❤
> *USER=41464]@amacasa[/USER] *who were the designers for this collection?  I'm sure the jewelry is by Pierre Hardy but the clothes, I didn't recognize the man and woman taking a bow at the end of the show.
> 
> P.S.  I bet I have some of these silver bracelets like a silver CDC, etc.  I couldn't get a still of the shots with the bracelets, tho.  I would have framed them!


[/QUOTE]
*@amacasa *Thanks for the runway explanation.   That's really helpful.   I do remember those years at the boutique, I got some great pieces of chunky silver H jewelry at that time.  I love these pieces.  Used to wear them to work and out and about frequently.  Got compliments.  

 Yesterday I looked at H.com and did not see silver jewelry on the order of the Gautier era.  Pierre Hardy became a Hermes director in the fairly recent past  plus he has his own eponymous retail biz so I guess he's no longer paying that much attention to silver jewelry. probably doesn't have time. I don't know why H doesn't hire a new jewelry designer, one that can generation designs that are not intended to be upscale (I'm thinking of the H pieces sprinkled with diamond pave.  Don't care much for those).    I visit the tpf Hermes silver jewelry  thread once in a while thread and never see posts of anything I don't have.  The thread has much less action than it used to.

The picnic kelly is such an inspired design, the leather kelly closure makes it tailored and dressy and the "straw" bag is sporty, fun and chic.   


The Hermes S/S 2022 collection of clothing was inspired.


----------



## tlamdang08

Christofle said:


> How do you like your nautilus?


I enjoy the impression when people see how it turns to open and close. Other than that, I have the medium nip at first and then the extra fine, I love them both. I find the ink would go smoothly on a good quality paper ( a Japanese brand.) The medium nip I use for the Title, the extra fine I use daily to write my diary.
HIH


----------



## Christofle

tlamdang08 said:


> I enjoy the impression when people see how it turns to open and close. Other than that, I have the medium nip at first and then the extra fine, I love them both. I find the ink would go smoothly on a good quality paper ( a Japanese brand.) The medium nip I use for the Title, the extra fine I use daily to write my diary.
> HIH


Pilot makes great pens after all! (It really is a highly refined vanishing point). Thanks for your impression on the pen! I’ll have to add it to my shortlist.


----------



## Madam Bijoux




----------



## designsgood

amacasa said:


> Some Vintage but oh so classic JPG !❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266570
> View attachment 5266571
> View attachment 5266572
> View attachment 5266573


Those Suede Boots


----------



## eagle1002us

amacasa said:


> Hi - this was gaultier’s final show for hermes spring of
> He was appointed artistic director of Hermès in 2003 taking over from Martin Margiela.
> He is a thinker , a rebel and tweaked so many bags and created his own designs during his tenure .
> He  wanted to concentrate on his own ready-to-wear collections and haute couture fashion house, in which Hermès had a 45 per cent stake.
> 
> So I feel hermes made more money letting him go .
> All of gaultier’s hermes bags now are selling at astonishing prices .
> My favorite is the picnic kelly .
> 
> He also made
> Shoulder kelly
> Shoulder birkin
> Shadow birkin
> So kelly
> Jypsiere
> Mini baby birkin ( seen on the runway )
> Sheepskin kelly
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE="eagle1002us, post: 34899317, member: 57954"]
> So I'm looking at this Spring/Summer collection you posted and I'm thinking that finally a collection has come up with clothes I like and chunky silver and black leather jewelry, especially bracelets.  I'm just lovin' everything.  As I progressed thru the collection I noticed some clothing that was a lot like some of my vintage sewing patterns.  Jeez, that's a coincidence.  I got to the end, lovin' every minute of this collection and I start to look at it again.  OMG 2011 collection????   I'm living in a time warp.   I sure do like those clothes and accessories, tho.
> 
> Hi - this was gaultier’s final show for hermes spring of 2
> He was appointed artistic director of Hermès in 2003 taking over from Martin Margiela.
> He is a thinker , a rebel and tweaked so many bags and created his own designs during his tenure .
> He  wanted to concentrate on his own ready-to-wear collections and haute couture fashion house, in which Hermès had a 45 per cent stake.
> 
> So I feel hermes made more money letting him go .
> All of gaultier’s hermes bags now are selling at astonishing prices .
> My favorite is the picnic kelly .
> 
> He also made
> Shoulder kelly
> Shoulder birkin
> Shadow birkin
> So kelly
> Jypsiere
> Mini baby birkin ( seen on the runway )
> Sheepskin kelly
> 
> I might have missed some ❤
> *USER=41464]@amacasa[/USER] *who were the designers for this collection?  I'm sure the jewelry is by Pierre Hardy but the clothes, I didn't recognize the man and woman taking a bow at the end of the show.
> 
> P.S.  I bet I have some of these silver bracelets like a silver CDC, etc.  I couldn't get a still of the shots with the bracelets, tho.  I would have framed them!


[/QUOTE]

*@amacasa*There used to be a Paris Bombay bag that was cute.  It was being discontinued when it was shown to me.

I was never crazy about the design of the Shoulder Birkin but the thought was in the right direction.   Do Birkins have a shoulder strap yet?  (I understood there was no place to attach one).


----------



## Madam Bijoux




----------



## etoile de mer

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 5323503



 Thanks for the laugh, @Madam Bijoux! Nice to see you, hope you're doing well!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

etoile de mer said:


> Thanks for the laugh, @Madam Bijoux! Nice to see you, hope you're doing well!


Hello,  I’m doing fine.  Hope all is well with you.


----------



## etoile de mer

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello,  I’m doing fine.  Hope all is well with you.



All fine, thank you!


----------



## eagle1002us

amacasa said:


> Some Vintage but oh so classic JPG !❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266570
> View attachment 5266571
> View attachment 5266572
> View attachment 5266573


 Slender clothing combined with knitted caps is vintage '70s, but so beautiful here.


----------



## excalibur

buffalogal said:


> I was browsing the H.com site last week and when I saw items on there for $10 each, I had to see what the deal was.  So I ordered two of these sketchbooks just to show hubby how AFFORDABLE H can be! Ha ha But they are really pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320445
> View attachment 5320446
> View attachment 5320447



cute little books! Do you know the item name on h.com?
Thanks


----------



## Hermes Zen

Pampelmuse said:


> Congrats! What fits into the little Kelly pocket? TIA!


Good question.  I put my usa drivers license and two cc's in it.  I didn't try more for it may be hard to get in and out. As the leather softens from use I might put another cc or a metro card or AAA card in it.


----------



## buffalogal

excalibur said:


> cute little books! Do you know the item name on h.com?
> Thanks



I had posted it a few pages earlier (Vive Le Cheval sketchbook was one) but it looks like they are sold out on the US site now. They were under the Office and Writing section,


----------



## lill_canele

excalibur said:


> this is so cute! Which sketch is pic #3 (the one with the H logo)? Thank you


It’s the green one with the blue spine called “Life in the Open Air”


----------



## excalibur

lill_canele said:


> It’s the green one with the blue spine called “Life in the Open Air”
> 
> View attachment 5329433
> View attachment 5329434



thank you so much
I can’t find it on the website anymore, sold out perhaps.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Hermes Zen said:


> Good question.  I put my usa drivers license and two cc's in it.  I didn't try more for it may be hard to get in and out. As the leather softens from use I might put another cc or a metro card or AAA card in it.


Thanks!


----------



## JeanGranger

Hi! Is there a Thread about Bleu Pale VS Bleu Brume?


----------



## ouicestmoi

JeanGranger said:


> Hi! Is there a Thread about Bleu Pale VS Bleu Brume?



I'm not sure whether there is a thread comparing these two colors, but from what I've seen, Bleu Pale is much lighter than Bleu Brume.  I also think Bleu Pale has gray undertones, whereas Bleu Brume looks to have a bit of purple undertones.  Granted, the lighting in this room was not ideal, but Bleu Pale (in Clemence) looked almost white with a very light blue/gray undertone to me.


----------



## JeanGranger

anniek20 said:


> I'm not sure whether there is a thread comparing these two colors, but from what I've seen, Bleu Pale is much lighter than Bleu Brume.  I also think Bleu Pale has gray undertones, whereas Bleu Brume looks to have a bit of purple undertones.  Granted, the lighting in this room was not ideal, but Bleu Pale (in Clemence) looked almost white with a very light blue/gray undertone to me.
> 
> View attachment 5349235


Thank you very much. Both are beautiful colour. I’m obsessed with blue Brume, blue glacier, blue pale right now


----------



## Madam Bijoux




----------



## jemblebee

I'm hoping for some insight from the mousseline scarf owners here. I just purchased the Les Becanes scarf 70 in blue multi-color sheer muslin and am concerned that this was a previous return due to the number of thread pulls and snags, or is this normal? 
This is my 1st mousseline direct from Hermes so I'm not sure what I should be expecting. My used ones have arrived with small faults and differing feels as to the fineness of the silk and the overall "gauziness." This one is really sheer and fine!!
Is it normal to have occasional nubs and visible pushing apart (not necessarily a snag or pull) of the threads? When I hold this scarf up to the light I see pulls and pushes of the weave which are hard to photograph. 
I was really looking forward to this scarf and the opportunity to collect a 70 mousseline in a very pretty colorway. Am I overreacting?
Thank you for your thoughts and suggestions


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

jemblebee said:


> I'm hoping for some insight from the mousseline scarf owners here. I just purchased the Les Becanes scarf 70 in blue multi-color sheer muslin and am concerned that this was a previous return due to the number of thread pulls and snags, or is this normal?
> This is my 1st mousseline direct from Hermes so I'm not sure what I should be expecting. My used ones have arrived with small faults and differing feels as to the fineness of the silk and the overall "gauziness." This one is really sheer and fine!!
> Is it normal to have occasional nubs and visible pushing apart (not necessarily a snag or pull) of the threads? When I hold this scarf up to the light I see pulls and pushes of the weave which are hard to photograph.
> I was really looking forward to this scarf and the opportunity to collect a 70 mousseline in a very pretty colorway. Am I overreacting?
> Thank you for your thoughts and suggestions


Where did you purchase this?

On Friday of last week I purchased in-store the Les Becanes 70 silk muslin in a very similar (if not the same) colorway – Ciel/Rose/Vert.
Mine has nary a pull, run, or snag in it. If the slubs in yours were limited to what is shown in slides 1, 2, and 3, I would chalk it up to the vagaries inherent in weaving silk and muslin and not worry too much. HOWEVER, slides 4 and 5 show unacceptable runs that are too noticeable to ignore. 

If it's convenient for you, I would return this for an exchange.


----------



## Fabfashion

jemblebee said:


> I'm hoping for some insight from the mousseline scarf owners here. I just purchased the Les Becanes scarf 70 in blue multi-color sheer muslin and am concerned that this was a previous return due to the number of thread pulls and snags, or is this normal?
> This is my 1st mousseline direct from Hermes so I'm not sure what I should be expecting. My used ones have arrived with small faults and differing feels as to the fineness of the silk and the overall "gauziness." This one is really sheer and fine!!
> Is it normal to have occasional nubs and visible pushing apart (not necessarily a snag or pull) of the threads? When I hold this scarf up to the light I see pulls and pushes of the weave which are hard to photograph.
> I was really looking forward to this scarf and the opportunity to collect a 70 mousseline in a very pretty colorway. Am I overreacting?
> Thank you for your thoughts and suggestions



If it’s brand new and direct from Hermes, I’d expect it to be in as close to perfect condition as possible. This one seems to have a number of odd pulls. It would bother me and if it were me I’d exchange it.


----------



## Meta

DoggieBags said:


> Is there a thread on Hermes limited edition bags through the years?


I believe the closest is this thread:






						Limited Edition Hermes products
					

Please share any limited edition H items.  :smile1:   I will begin with the following 90 cm silk scarf produced for the celebration of the Hong Kong Jockey Club's 125th Anniversary. The pink scarf features freehand sketches depicting the sport and lifestyle of horseracing, costs HK$3500...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## DoggieBags

Meta said:


> I believe the closest is this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limited Edition Hermes products
> 
> 
> Please share any limited edition H items.  :smile1:   I will begin with the following 90 cm silk scarf produced for the celebration of the Hong Kong Jockey Club's 125th Anniversary. The pink scarf features freehand sketches depicting the sport and lifestyle of horseracing, costs HK$3500...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you!


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 5280726


Looks like they're going to rumble and they're not even wearing masks!
A rumble is close contact, they could catch Covid_ like that _(finger snap).


----------



## MrsPurse18

@Tykhe Love your Nata bag! Congrats!


----------



## Tykhe

MrsPurse18 said:


> @Tykhe Love your Nata bag! Congrats!


Yay thank you so much!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at the Devon Horse Show


“Neigh, nay and nay.  I will not do this jump today.”



“On second thought, maybe I will.”
	

		
			
		

		
	





That’s all folks.


----------



## MrsPurse18

@Goobydoobydoo I would love to know the name on the tag or the sku so I can see if my SA can order one for me! I love it!


----------



## Madam Bijoux




----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at the Philadelphia flower show:


----------



## Hermezzy

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today at the Devon Horse Show
> View attachment 5412692
> 
> “Neigh, nay and nay.  I will not do this jump today.”
> View attachment 5412695
> View attachment 5412697
> 
> “On second thought, maybe I will.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412701
> 
> View attachment 5412701
> 
> That’s all folks.


I had no idea you were such an accomplished equestrienne!  Congrats to you!  Beautiful pics.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hermezzy said:


> I had no idea you were such an accomplished equestrienne!  Congrats to you!  Beautiful pics.


Hi, Hermezzy  I wasn’t the rider in those pics.


----------



## Hermezzy

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Hermezzy  I wasn’t the rider in those pics.


Oh! Sorry for the mistake!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Has anyone read_ Counterfeit_ by Kirstin Chen? It's a book from Reese's Book Club. It is a story all about the luxury handbag market and had some twists I was not expecting. I would love to know if any other TPF members read the book and what they thought about it.


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today at the Philadelphia flower show:
> View attachment 5423134
> View attachment 5423144
> View attachment 5423145
> View attachment 5423146
> View attachment 5423147



Simply gorgeous flowers!  Love the bag too!


----------



## charlottawill

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today at the Philadelphia flower show:
> View attachment 5423134
> View attachment 5423144
> View attachment 5423145
> View attachment 5423146
> View attachment 5423147


Thanks for the lovely pics. I lived near Philly for over a decade and always loved the flower show. Your bag is beautiful.


----------



## charlottawill

lcd_purse_girl said:


> Has anyone read_ Counterfeit_ by Kirstin Chen? It's a book from Reese's Book Club. It is a story all about the luxury handbag market and had some twists I was not expecting. I would love to know if any other TPF members read the book and what they thought about it.



I've heard good things about it, did you enjoy it? I'm looking for a fun read.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

charlottawill said:


> I've heard good things about it, did you enjoy it? I'm looking for a fun read.



It was fascinating to read the story of how these two women managed and grew their handbag business. It was a light summer read, and I did enjoy it.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

eagle1002us said:


> Simply gorgeous flowers!  Love the bag too!





charlottawill said:


> Thanks for the lovely pics. I lived near Philly for over a decade and always loved the flower show. Your bag is beautiful.


Thanks, Eagle1002us and Charlottawill.  The bag isn't mine, and it's a fake.


----------



## charlottawill

Madam Bijoux said:


> Thanks, Eagle1002us and Charlottawill.  The bag isn't mine, and it's a fake.



Oops, I can see that now *hangs head in shame*


----------



## park56

lcd_purse_girl said:


> Has anyone read_ Counterfeit_ by Kirstin Chen? It's a book from Reese's Book Club. It is a story all about the luxury handbag market and had some twists I was not expecting. I would love to know if any other TPF members read the book and what they thought about it.


I really enjoyed it and finished it very quickly because the story was really engrossing. I hope you like it as well.


----------



## PurpleUbe

lcd_purse_girl said:


> Has anyone read_ Counterfeit_ by Kirstin Chen? It's a book from Reese's Book Club. It is a story all about the luxury handbag market and had some twists I was not expecting. I would love to know if any other TPF members read the book and what they thought about it.


It's so good!  It reminded me of this forum and that Cut article.  I love the twists.


----------



## starlitgrove

lcd_purse_girl said:


> Has anyone read_ Counterfeit_ by Kirstin Chen? It's a book from Reese's Book Club. It is a story all about the luxury handbag market and had some twists I was not expecting. I would love to know if any other TPF members read the book and what they thought about it.


Read it over the weekend - it’s a quick, fun one. It’s like Anna Delvey meets the The Cut rep article haha.


----------



## notjanebirkin

I am genuinely curious  
Q: People who purchase anything and everything they are asked to buy by their SA only to get a B or K. Does it not make more sense to just go to second hand and exactly get what you want with no wait? 
I will not purchase 10K worth of stuff I do NOT like just to be offered a bag. I do shop there very often 40 K a year on average organically on stuff I actually want and have not thank god been asked *yet* to buy specific things for a bag offer. Furthermore, I have not even asked for a bag more than once from a store I have since moved away from due to relocation.
Thoughts?


----------



## Smae-ze

Some flowers for y’all.


----------



## Smae-ze

Legion Poppies in their full splendour.


----------



## ari

notjanebirkin said:


> I am genuinely curious
> Q: People who purchase anything and everything they are asked to buy by their SA only to get a B or K. Does it not make more sense to just go to second hand and exactly get what you want with no wait?
> I will not purchase 10K worth of stuff I do NOT like just to be offered a bag. I do shop there very often 40 K a year on average organically on stuff I actually want and have not thank god been asked *yet* to buy specific things for a bag offer. Furthermore, I have not even asked for a bag more than once from a store I have since moved away from due to relocation.
> Thoughts?


I don’t know where you are but for the last 20 years I bought 15 bags - K, B one Jypsiere one Garden party, only one K is SO and one B from a wishlist, everything else as a walk in customer, 3 in LA and the rest all around Europe. I also bought 3 K and one B for a friend, as I didn’t need these colors. I have bought occasionally shawls and porcelain when I liked them..


----------



## CoastalCouture

lcd_purse_girl said:


> Has anyone read_ Counterfeit_ by Kirstin Chen? It's a book from Reese's Book Club. It is a story all about the luxury handbag market and had some twists I was not expecting. I would love to know if any other TPF members read the book and what they thought about it.


I am reading it right now. It really moves along. I am enjoying that it's set in San Francisco and the stores and locales are places I'm familiar with.


----------



## jeninhermes

ari said:


> I don’t know where you are but for the last 20 years I bought 15 bags - K, B one Jypsiere one Garden party, only one K is SO and one B from a wishlist, everything else as a walk in customer, 3 in LA and the rest all around Europe. I also bought 3 K and one B for a friend, as I didn’t need these colors. I have bought occasionally shawls and porcelain when I liked them..


BH is my home store... how in the world did you get a bag as a walk-in!!! I am so jealous LOL


----------



## ari

jeninhermes said:


> BH is my home store... how in the world did you get a bag as a walk-in!!! I am so jealous LOL


I visited in 2012, 2013, 2015 first got a Mykonos blue Jypsiere, than next year black shoulder Kelly, in 2015 Blanc 30 B. I just came back now from Cannes with a K 28 Rouge de coeur.
I don’t know how it works, but a funny story, 20 years ago I was explaining to my husband and his friend how difficult is to buy a H bag. They both didn’t believe me, thinking that the bag is so expensive it should be easily available. We were in Puerto Banús Spain, they said let’s try, there is a boutique.. we entered and I told the SA that I’d like to buy a K, retourne, black, 35, togo , the SA said, just a moment and came back with the exact same bag, my husband and his friend started laughing at me. That was my first bag. I remember they shows us a Red B 30 cm, but I was set on my black K.


----------



## jeninhermes

ari said:


> I visited in 2012, 2013, 2015 first got a Mykonos blue Jypsiere, than next year black shoulder Kelly, in 2015 Blanc 30 B. I just came back now from Cannes with a K 28 Rouge de coeur.
> I don’t know how it works, but a funny story, 20 years ago I was explaining to my husband and his friend how difficult is to buy a H bag. They both didn’t believe me, thinking that the bag is so expensive it should be easily available. We were in Puerto Banús Spain, they said let’s try, there is a boutique.. we entered and I told the SA that I’d like to buy a K, retourne, black, 35, togo , the SA said, just a moment and came back with the exact same bag, my husband and his friend started laughing at me. That was my first bag. I remember they shows us a Red B 30 cm, but I was set on my black K.


Next time you have to go into boutique, please DM me to meet you there. Maybe my luck will change with you by my side lol. GREAT story!!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Smae-ze said:


> Some flowers for y’all.
> 
> View attachment 5597246
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597247





Smae-ze said:


> Legion Poppies in their full splendour.
> 
> View attachment 5605199


These photos are gorgeous! Where is this? I need to move here


----------



## jade

lcd_purse_girl said:


> Has anyone read_ Counterfeit_ by Kirstin Chen? It's a book from Reese's Book Club. It is a story all about the luxury handbag market and had some twists I was not expecting. I would love to know if any other TPF members read the book and what they thought about it.





CoastalCouture said:


> I am reading it right now. It really moves along. I am enjoying that it's set in San Francisco and the stores and locales are places I'm familiar with.



I am reading it now, and I also live in the Bay Area! It has been a really fun read and I am zooming right through. Just my kind of book - escapist plot mixed in with some sharp social commentary.


----------



## YYZ_C

.


----------



## LuxBuzz

ari said:


> I visited in 2012, 2013, 2015 first got a Mykonos blue Jypsiere, than next year black shoulder Kelly, in 2015 Blanc 30 B. I just came back now from Cannes with a K 28 Rouge de coeur.
> I don’t know how it works, but a funny story, 20 years ago I was explaining to my husband and his friend how difficult is to buy a H bag. They both didn’t believe me, thinking that the bag is so expensive it should be easily available. We were in Puerto Banús Spain, they said let’s try, there is a boutique.. we entered and I told the SA that I’d like to buy a K, retourne, black, 35, togo , the SA said, just a moment and came back with the exact same bag, my husband and his friend started laughing at me. That was my first bag. I remember they shows us a Red B 30 cm, but I was set on my black K.


I heard men will get offer easier (husband or boyfriend) than us woman going I spending loads of $$ money before getting offered a quota bag.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Nice little ad (click on New York):








						New York
					

Breaking news and the latest headlines from the New York region, including New York City, Westchester, Long Island, New Jersey and Connecticut. Politics, transit, housing, crime and more.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## LailaT

Madam Bijoux said:


> Nice little ad (click on New York):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York
> 
> 
> Breaking news and the latest headlines from the New York region, including New York City, Westchester, Long Island, New Jersey and Connecticut. Politics, transit, housing, crime and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


didn’t see the ad
but read the article and am a tad nervous now!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

..


----------



## Haute Couturess

Isn't this just the prettiest color you ever saw a Birkin in?  I had a beautiful Chanel vintage suit in this exact color and if I still had it, and wore it, I'd probably *think* about buying it, but I'd probably never use it more than once a year.  But I LOVE it!!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Does anyone know if the US Boutiques have a holiday closure from Christmas to New Years (besides Christmas Day)? Asked my SA last month and she was not sure.


----------

